# [Official] Battlefield 4 Information & Discussion Thread



## kcuestag

*Official Trailers and Gameplays*


*Official Battlefield 4 Website*
*Battlefield 4: Official 17 Minutes "Fishing in Baku" Gameplay Reveal*
*Battlefield 4 -- E3 Multiplayer Gameplay -- Best Moments*
*Battlefield 4: Official Commander Mode Trailer*

*Official Images*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













*Details:*


*Platforms:* PC, Play Station 4, Xbox One, Play Station 3, Xbox 360.
*Release Date:* October 29th, 2013.
*Engine:* Frostbite 3
*DirectX Version:* DX11.1
*3 Factions:* USMC, China & Russia.
5-man Squads
In-Game *VOIP*
No Battlerecorder (Spectador will be included)
*Enhanced vehicle disabling*: Vehicles are disabled based on the parts that are hit; however, tires can't be shot out (it's not that granular)
Vehicle customization/specialization is more robust than BF3
*Air*, *Land* (Limited MBT 120mm ammo, with regeneration) & *Sea* vehicles (Can be equipped with anti-air and anti-armor weapons)

*System Requirements:*



*Useful Links from OCN:*

- *OCN Battlefield 4 Platoon*
- *Comparison of Windows 7 vs 8/8.1 & HT Enabled/Disabled*
- *Battlefield 4 Frame Time Analyzer*
- *Battlefield 4 OCN Network*


----------



## ~sizzzle~

In for a sub


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Sub. Trailer should be tonight at about 11PM EST shouldn't it?


----------



## kcuestag

I believe today was/is just the private conference, but the public trailer will be revealed tomorrow 27th as far as I know.

If you have any suggestions for the thread, let me know, I'll make sure I keep it updated, it's good to see you around Stealth Pyros, haven't talked to you in a while.


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Sub. Trailer should be tonight at about 11PM EST shouldn't it?


23:00 PDT.. roughly 7.5 hrs from now...


----------



## HPE1000

sub


----------



## kcuestag

Here are three images I found on Twitter:







They're probably rendered, and even then it looks really similar to Battlefield 3.


----------



## Caz

YUM!


----------



## raptorxrx

I'm on the front page! Look at me!


----------



## pips

Looks like it's going to be more of the same.


----------



## kcuestag

Well, with a 2 year difference between BF3 and BF4, I wouldn't expect much of a graphical improvement, probably less than what BFBC2 to BF3 was.

Either ways, I don't need a graphical improvement to enjoy BF4, I just want better gameplay, with commander class, 6 man squad, better server optimizations... etc


----------



## Ghost12

Sub


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Well, with a 2 year difference between BF3 and BF4, I wouldn't expect much of a graphical improvement, probably less than what BFBC2 to BF3 was.
> 
> Either ways, I don't need a graphical improvement to enjoy BF4, I just want better gameplay, with commander class, 6 man squad, better server optimizations... etc


All valid points you raise there... didn't consider 6 man squads myself but that would be great!

More destruction would be good.. rather than walls that are impervious to rockets and c4.. I want to level the entire map if I choose to.. and taking down entire buildings via foundations.. some sewer tunnels to liven things up a bit would also be a fun adventure.

and most importantly a more efficient method of eliminating hackers.. i know near impossible in reality but it'd be nice to see them make some kind of inroads on what we have right now.


----------



## boredgunner

Lots of subscribing for what will certainly be another clone.


----------



## crashdummy35

Subbed, I'm all over this.

Environments are supposed to be HUGE....


----------



## Squeets

Trailer leaked:


----------



## SlackerITGuy

:fingers crossed:

Although I gotta admit, it's not looking good, looks extremely similar to MoH:W.

Hopefully the 17min trailer turns this around.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

I wonder of many pages this thread will get to.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> :fingers crossed:
> 
> Although I gotta admit, it's not looking good, looks extremely similar to MoH:W.
> 
> Hopefully the 17min trailer turns this around.


God I hope not, Warfighter was awful...Very buggy, the single player experience was horrible, the pre-rendered CGI cutscenes were VERY uncanny valley, and the overall message of the game was patronizing and preachy (Not to mention contradictory)

Heres hoping for a good single player experience this time around, Without NPCs that i want to frag within the opening 5 minutes like BF3

Lets also hope no more Battlelog BS and less of the entire "Sell you a $60 game then sell you 20 $10 DLCs on top of it that were already in the game code to begin with"

And let me be clear, I'm still looking forward to it, Sort of, But EA as a publisher has lost my trust and confidence at this point(After Mass Effect 3, Medal of Honor Warfighter, Sim City, Dead Space 3 and their guy mouthing off on PC Gamers...and even Battlefield 3 to an extent), This is their chance to redeem themselves, I do not know if i will preorder it or not, it will probubly depend on what I see before it launches

-edit- and im also not trying to troll, Just trying to be a bit cautious on this... EA has NOT been having a good streak with their A-list releases...


----------



## coolmidgetqc

Ingame VOIP.

Bigger squads.

Do it Dice.


----------



## Arizonian

Sweet. Can't wait.









/subbed now.


----------



## Squeets

17 minute gameplay posted:


----------



## hamzta09

Anyway, major gasps from me so far.

Destruction the same uninspired modelswapping.
Lens flares, again?
Linear singleplayer :/
Contrast..


----------



## doomlord52

Saw the trailer.

Nope. That is all.

Same graphics, same linear gameplay, same over-the-top insanity story/events. It's BF3.5. That's all. Skipping it unless the MP is literally the greatest achievement of man kind.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



It wont be


----------



## yoi

i keep reading stuff about "linear" "boring" stuff about BF4 ...

... but they dont contribute to the idea of non-linear they are so much seeking , i would love to read their imputs on this "Non Linear" FPS dream game idea , specially examples of other games that share the same idea

It converts the individual's post to a complaint post , instead of contributing on the topic they brought


----------



## Deo Domuique

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Saw the trailer.
> 
> Nope. That is all.
> 
> Same graphics, same linear gameplay, same over-the-top insanity story/events. It's BF3.5. That's all. Skipping it unless the MP is literally the greatest achievement of man kind.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It wont be


It's not BF 3.5 either. It's just another expansion pack. They shamelessly reposition and reconstruct the same textures and all. Yeah, I'm out, likewise. For the same reason I stopped being CoD player at MW2 and jumped onto BFBC2 and BF3 afterwards. Now is time to take my ass outta here. A little War Thunder, a little Arma 3 later and we're set for 2013.

They could change/redesign some things just because, damn it. But since people keep buying anyway, why should they spend/waste time on redesigning and true bug fixing? They better get more content out as fast as possible.

As they say, BF4 brings Battlefield out of the beta phase, but... still I'm not 100% convinced. They gonna get the same bugs as well, like the horrible, heart-breaking Tank Shells some times not doing any damage on air-vehicles ( same as "TV Missile bug" ). Horrible netcode, dieing behind walls etc.

The last thing I'm wondering.... Will the pre-order expansion bonus include as big map-pack as B2K was? 4 new maps, new weapons etc... or just one map or two, some dogtags and that will be all? Incidentally, if you plan to get premium, you don't need to pre-order... Don't repay again the same expansion, as it happened on BF3/B2K. :S


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> i keep reading stuff about "linear" "boring" stuff about BF4 ...
> 
> ... but they dont contribute to the idea of non-linear they are so much seeking , i would love to read their imputs on this "Non Linear" FPS dream game idea , specially examples of other games that share the same idea
> 
> It converts the individual's post to a complaint post , instead of contributing on the topic they brought


Give us big Conquest style (not any conquest objectives) maps but for singleplayer.
Boom its battlefield.


----------



## Ponycar

Looks like MOH warfighter single player with BF3 Multi. Would have been way better with a change in venue such as WWII or Vietnam or 2142 or Korea 1950 or WW2 eastern front or basically something else, those character models are the exact same from BF3 - he knifed the sniper character model in the video.

not impressed. Smells of an EA corporate cash grab to me.

and seriously - why would that gunship get so close? Totally not necessary. Gunship shot down with a grenade launcher?








did EA hire Kotick as their CEO or something that I missed?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Subbing to this


----------



## Slightly skewed

Solid trailer, not that I really care about single player. The addition of the angle mounted iron sights blew my mind. No more compromising.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deo Domuique*
> 
> It's not BF 3.5 either. It's just another expansion pack. They shamelessly reposition and reconstruct the same textures and all. Yeah, I'm out, likewise. For the same reason I stopped being CoD player at MW2 and jumped onto BFBC2 and BF3 afterwards. Now is time to take my ass outta here. A little War Thunder, a little Arma 3 later and we're set for 2013.
> 
> They could change/redesign some things just because, damn it. But since people keep buying anyway, why should they spend/waste time on redesigning and true bug fixing? They better get more content out as fast as possible.
> 
> As they say, BF4 brings Battlefield out of the beta phase, but... still I'm not 100% convinced. They gonna get the same bugs as well, like the horrible, heart-breaking Tank Shells some times not doing any damage on air-vehicles ( same as "TV Missile bug" ). Horrible netcode, dieing behind walls etc.
> 
> The last thing I'm wondering.... Will the pre-order expansion bonus include as big map-pack as B2K was? 4 new maps, new weapons etc... or just one map or two, some dogtags and that will be all? Incidentally, if you plan to get premium, you don't need to pre-order... Don't repay again the same expansion, as it happened on BF3/B2K. :S


This is going to be on the next gen consoles which is likely why they are developing a new one so fast. So that they can allow more than 24 players in a mp match.


----------



## hamzta09

Its coming for 360 and ps3 soooo



http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield-4


----------



## Ghost12

Need more info on this really, like the deal with the premium expansion pack. I wont pre order for one pack but if its premium as a whole will click the button now. It looks worded to be one pack


----------



## hamzta09

On the swedish BF4 site it says get ONE expansion pack.


----------



## Krazee

Umm take my monies??


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> On the swedish BF4 site it says get ONE expansion pack.


Well its a pointless pre order then unless it will be months after release for the full premium meaning cant play the extra maps without paying for the expansion separately until premium. £54.00 for game and one map pack then have to buy premium for around another £40. They should have kicked premium on release, doesn`t make sense to me not to

Edit - sorry just seen its £44 for the standard inc the map pack, would not need beta as have that through mohwf anyway


----------



## hamzta09

Well, its just like BF3, preorder and get B2K, which was part of Premium aswell.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Well, its just like BF3, preorder and get B2K, which was part of Premium aswell.


I was late to bf3 so that did not effect me but i find it odd, as the complaints regards that particular issue are still currently debated that the same would happen again, maybe they will correct it this time with discounted full premium for pre order customers. I am going to take the plunge this morning anyway and pre-order i think. Just cant help myself


----------



## dimmy32

...Judging by how short single-player campaigns are getting these days, that 17min video was about half the game !


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> God I hope not, Warfighter was awful...Very buggy, the single player experience was horrible, the pre-rendered CGI cutscenes were VERY uncanny valley, and the overall message of the game was patronizing and preachy (Not to mention contradictory)
> 
> Heres hoping for a good single player experience this time around, Without NPCs that i want to frag within the opening 5 minutes like BF3
> 
> Lets also hope no more Battlelog BS and less of the entire "Sell you a $60 game then sell you 20 $10 DLCs on top of it that were already in the game code to begin with"
> 
> And let me be clear, I'm still looking forward to it, Sort of, But EA as a publisher has lost my trust and confidence at this point(After Mass Effect 3, Medal of Honor Warfighter, Sim City, Dead Space 3 and their guy mouthing off on PC Gamers...and even Battlefield 3 to an extent), This is their chance to redeem themselves, I do not know if i will preorder it or not, it will probubly depend on what I see before it launches
> 
> -edit- and im also not trying to troll, Just trying to be a bit cautious on this... EA has NOT been having a good streak with their A-list releases...


Honestly Medal of Warfighter was just buggy.(90% of the bugs that were on launch are gone now but so are most of the players) The actual gameplay is quite good but the learning curve was much too steep for the majority of the current generation of gamers. They all just screamed it was bad/horrible due to the bugs and not being able to just pick the game up and walk all over people.

I agree with the DLC issue though. They should just offer premium at release.


----------



## lacrossewacker

will have my 1440p monitor by then, (MAYBE a second 670 FTW)

that way I can appreciate all the pretty details


----------



## HighwayStar

Wow. You can preorder BF4 already lol? Looks like they aren't wasting anytime taking money...


----------



## amd655

As i stated on YT, i am waiting for Multiplayer footage, or at least an Alpha/Beta invite before i pull punches.

The graphics are improved, i just hope the performance of this tweaked engine is good, and almost all kinks of BF3's issues worked out.


----------



## lacrossewacker

how many web-plugins will we need for this? A new one every week?


----------



## Caz

You gotta love the haters. But nuff said there is NOTHING out right now that comes close to how beautiful and rich BF3/4 looks. Playing [email protected]@MAXED is like watching something from another dimension, let along higher res's or frames.

CoD, Halo, none of them come close to BF in engine performance, graphics, and immersion.


----------



## Gunslash

Look good! I'm here just for the multiplayer!
I still play BF3, and rarely see any bugs. Plenty of guns, I have fun with even the "crappy" ones, this will just improve on the current formula ( if it's not broke, dont fix it).


----------



## kcuestag

Could someone explain me if pre-ordering either Normal or Digital Deluxe (60€ and 70€) will get us Premium? Or just one DLC from Premium? Because the information on Battlefield's site is a bit misleading.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Could someone explain me if pre-ordering either Normal or Digital Deluxe (60€ and 70€) will get us Premium? Or just one DLC from Premium? Because the information on Battlefield's site is a bit misleading.


Very misleading. I'd hold off on pre-ordering. It says "premium expansion pack," which does NOT imply Premium membership for future DLCs. BF3 Premium members are also supposedly getting BF4 beta access (Russia's Origin says so).


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Could someone explain me if pre-ordering either Normal or Digital Deluxe (60€ and 70€) will get us Premium? Or just one DLC from Premium? Because the information on Battlefield's site is a bit misleading.


Seems pretty clear to me,its the same as what they did with BF3+B2K
Quote:


> Pre-order now to receive *a* Battlefield 4™ Premium Expansion Pack


----------



## kcuestag

So they want me to pay 70€ for the nice edition, which costed 50€ when Battlefield 3 came out (Limited Edition), but now they decided to sell it for 70€ instead, and without Premium, good job EA.

Really dissapointed, I'm not buying this game on Origin, I'll go look for the cheapest key out there, 70€ without Premium is a scam.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> As i stated on YT, i am waiting for Multiplayer footage, or at least an Alpha/Beta invite before i pull punches.
> 
> The graphics are improved, i just hope the performance of this tweaked engine is good, and almost all kinks of BF3's issues worked out.


I agree 100%
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Could someone explain me if pre-ordering either Normal or Digital Deluxe (60€ and 70€) will get us Premium? Or just one DLC from Premium? Because the information on Battlefield's site is a bit misleading.




looks like the standard edition does include premium which is cool but I think I see what you mean, it says "premium edition expansion" which could be interpreted that it only includes one expansion (like Bf3 Limited Edition which included B2K) or that it includes premium which would be any and all.

btw thanks for creating this thread!


----------



## kcuestag

I will hold the trigger until EA makes it clear, you could interpret it both ways, either whole Premium, or just one Premium expansion...


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I agree 100%
> 
> 
> looks like the standard edition does include premium which is cool but I think I see what you mean, it says "premium edition expansion" which could be interpreted that it only includes one expansion (like Bf3 Limited Edition which included B2K) or that it includes premium which would be any and all.
> 
> btw thanks for creating this thread!


Looks like you need to read that again lol


----------



## Caz

Totally going to pre-order it, either way, when I get my next check. Probably will get Premium this time around too.

Unlike most people I pay for things that I feel are worth the money and for people I want to support.

Buying a lil wayne album? Not likely.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I will hold the trigger until EA makes it clear, you could interpret it both ways, either whole Premium, or just one Premium expansion...


I agree it is not clear and needs to be clarified before click and buy, or at least the details of when full premium release will be which they will have known long ago


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Totally going to pre-order it, either way, when I get my next check. Probably will get Premium this time around too.
> 
> Unlike most people I pay for things that I feel are worth the money and for people I want to support.
> 
> Buying a lil wayne album? Not likely.


Right, because 70€ for a PC game sounds like a good deal, when Battlefield 3 costed 20€ less.

I like to support the developers I like, but DICE died after Battlefield 2, and ever since, they're ripping us off with more and more paid DLC's. I wouldn't mind paying 70€ if it included Premium, but I'm not paying 70€ for a game that should cost 20€ less.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I finally get my tax refund this Friday but I'm holding off until more things are clarified. I will likely buy this just because of how much I like Battlefield. $60-$70 is totally worth it to me if I even get just 100 hours out of it (will certainly get much more than that out of it).


----------



## phxtravis

People are complaining about the single player campaign for a Battlefield game? My only complaint is that it has single player. I would rather them use the extra resources on the multiplayer. I too will wait for multiplayer gameplay videos, or beta before I order... This games NEEDS to be BF2/2142 type gameplay/squad play with BF3 graphics.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phxtravis*
> 
> People are complaining about the single player campaign for a Battlefield game? *My only complaint is that it has single player. I would rather them use the extra resources on the multiplayer.* I too will wait for multiplayer gameplay videos, or beta before I order... This games NEEDS to be BF2/2142 type gameplay/squad play with BF3 graphics.


Yea unfortunately the game being on consoles isn't going to let that happen. I wish we can go back to the way things were with BF2: an amazing PC Battlefield game and a half-assed sloppy BF2:Modern Combat game with single player for the trashy consoles. At least we have the next gen consoles giving us a little extra legroom; now that they're also getting 64 player battles and much more powerful hardware we can hope for a push in PC visuals. From the gameplay I see there are a lot more particle effects.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## squishy18

Hopefully i dont have to get a second 680 lightning to max this one out


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Right, because 70€ for a PC game sounds like a good deal, when Battlefield 3 costed 20€ less.
> 
> I like to support the developers I like, but DICE died after Battlefield 2, and ever since, they're ripping us off with more and more paid DLC's. I wouldn't mind paying 70€ if it included Premium, but I'm not paying 70€ for a game that should cost 20€ less.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Yea unfortunately the game being on consoles isn't going to let that happen. I wish we can go back to the way things were with BF2: an amazing PC Battlefield game and a half-assed sloppy BF2:Modern Combat game with single player for the trashy consoles. At least we have the next gen consoles giving us a little extra legroom; now that they're also getting 64 player battles and much more powerful hardware we can hope for a push in PC visuals. From the gameplay I see there are a lot more particle effects.


exactly, I mean what about the poor guys without a current xbox gold live account, how are EA and DICE going to get money from them? lol


----------



## Krazee

I am going to hold off buying until I hear more about premium, no point in spending for a deluxe edition where it overlaps with premium.


----------



## pel

not bad


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Right, because 70€ for a PC game sounds like a good deal, when Battlefield 3 costed 20€ less.
> 
> I like to support the developers I like, but DICE died after Battlefield 2, and ever since, they're ripping us off with more and more paid DLC's. I wouldn't mind paying 70€ if it included Premium, but I'm not paying 70€ for a game that should cost 20€ less.


But you'll pay an exorbitant amount of money for 2 680s which will drop to 1/2 the price in 30 months?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> But you'll pay an exorbitant amount of money for 2 680s which will drop to 1/2 the price in 30 months?


Because I feel they're worth it. But paying 70€ for a game WITHOUT the DLC's is a rip off, considering BF3 costed way less.

Using your logic, I can wait 3-6 months after BF4 releases and buy it for half the price, like many of my clan mates did with BF3. But that's not the point, the point is 70€ is overpriced, they should set the price tag like any BF game before, 50€. Just because it says BF4 doesn't mean it can cost more...

Again, I'm waiting for EA to clear this up, if the 60€ and 70€ versions include Premium, then that's a really nice price, but if it's just the basic game with just 1 DLC like BF3 + B2K, then it's a rip off.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Using your logic, I can wait 3-6 months after BF4 releases and buy it for half the price, like many of my clan mates did with BF3. But that's not the point, the point is 70€ is overpriced, they should set the price tag like any BF game before, 50€. Just because it says BF4 doesn't mean it can cost more...


Alright, I get it. I want beta access though. And I don't have Premium for bf3, so I guess that is how I get it.....


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Rofl.. goes to show how badly the PC community sees single player as some dumb console noob-tier crap.


----------



## EssArTee4

I like both. I enjoyed the campaign on BF3 and after i completed that Multi is all i do.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Alright, I get it. I want beta access though. And I don't have Premium for bf3, so I guess that is how I get it.....


Premium for Battlefield 3 is well worth it, and I would gladly buy it again for Battlefield 4, but I don't want to pay 70€ for Deluxe and 50€ for Premium, 120€ for a PC game.......

They better include full premium on that 70€ price tag.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Premium for Battlefield 3 is well worth it, and I would gladly buy it again for Battlefield 4, but I don't want to pay 70€ for Deluxe and 50€ for Premium, 120€ for a PC game.......
> 
> They better include full premium on that 70€ price tag.


...which brings me to my problem with buying that NOW...I don't have enough space on my SSD. Need to get a Samsung 840 Pro 128GB soon.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> ...which brings me to my problem with buying that NOW...I don't have enough space on my SSD. Need to get a Samsung 840 Pro 128GB soon.


Why does it matter,you have until October before it is released.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> 3. Will there be Battlefield 4 Premium membership available during the pre-order period?
> 
> No, details around Battlefield 4 Premium will be announced at a later date. Any information about Battlefield 4 Premium will be announced over at battlefield.com when it becomes available.


Quote:


> Standard Edition
> 
> Pre-ordering the Standard Edition will grant you >>>*a*<<< Premium Expansion pack once it becomes available after the Battlefield 4 launch. The Standard Edition will be available on PC, Xbox 360 and Playstation 3.
> Origin Digital Deluxe Edition
> 
> The Origin Digital Deluxe Edition is available for pre-order exclusively through the Origin store and comes with all content associated with the Standard Edition plus Bonus In-game Content and Exclusive Beta Access to Battlefield 4 when it becomes available. This edition is only available for the PC.


https://help.ea.com/article/battlefield-4-pre-order-overview


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> https://help.ea.com/article/battlefield-4-pre-order-overview


Time to look for a cheap cd-key then, there's no way I'm paying 70€ for a game.


----------



## twerk

Joey Tribbiani? XD


----------



## sepiashimmer

Wow. What kind of game is this?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Still have months to go, why can't you guys wait to preorder sooner to release when we have more info? lol

I wonder if the hype train will be as big with this game as it was with BF3.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Time to look for a cheap cd-key then, there's no way I'm paying 70€ for a game.


that is seriously ******ed, premium is a MUST for 70€
it is 39,99€ @ local shop in my country available for preorder http://www.gameexpres.sk/hra-pre-pc-battlefield-4-p-15875.html
which is same as bf3 was, but i wanted premium edition from beggining


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> that is seriously ******ed, premium is a MUST for 70€
> it is 39,99€ @ local shop in my country available for preorder http://www.gameexpres.sk/hra-pre-pc-battlefield-4-p-15875.html
> which is same as bf3 was, but i wanted premium edition from beggining


Exactly my thoughts, for 70€ it should include Premium, but no, they want me to pay 70€ and then probably another 50€ for full Premium.

I already paid 50€ for BF3 and 50€ for Premium, I'm not doing it again.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Still have months to go, why can't you guys wait to preorder sooner to release when we have more info? lol
> 
> I wonder if the hype train will be as big with this game as it was with BF3.


I just don't want the BF4 Beta offer to go away....


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I just don't want the BF4 Beta offer to go away....


Do you have Battlefield 3 Premium or Medal of Honor Warfighter Limited/Deluxe? If so, you'll get BETA.

Either ways, that BETA offer will last until the BETA comes out, don't worry, you have quite a few months to decide.


----------



## ChromePixels

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Do you have Battlefield 3 Premium or Medal of Honor Warfighter Limited/Deluxe? If so, you'll get BETA.
> 
> Either ways, that BETA offer will last until the BETA comes out, don't worry, you have quite a few months to decide.


I do have Premium but on Xbox 360 do i still get it? D:

BTW the xbox graphics are AWFUL


----------



## hotwheels1997

Battlefield 4 is partnershiped with AMD GPU's.The Demo (17min) was played on HD 7970 stock clocks with stable 60fps as you can see from the video,everything on ultra.That 7970 looks amazing right now.Sorry to say that to Nvidia guys,but 7970 here i come! BF's are my main games and if they're going to use AMD,i'm going to stuck with them.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Battlefield 4 is partnershiped with AMD GPU's.The Demo (17min) was played on HD 7970 stock clocks with stable 60fps as you can see from the video,everything on ultra.That 7970 looks amazing right now.Sorry to say that to Nvidia guys,but 7970 here i come! BF's are my main games and if they're going to use AMD,i'm going to stuck with them.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1375772/lrs-amd-battlefield-4-demo-ran-on-hd-7990/0_100#post_19614736


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1375772/lrs-amd-battlefield-4-demo-ran-on-hd-7990/0_100#post_19614736


I guess the information i got from a video on youtube is wrong,excuse me.Worder how in fact the 7970 will handle the game .. It's atleast good to know BF4 will be bundled with some of the AMD cards,always nice to get a free game that you were going to get otherwise for 60$.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> I guess the information i got from a video on youtube is wrong,excuse me.Worder how in fact the 7970 will handle the game .. It's atleast good to know BF4 will be bundled with some of the AMD cards,always nice to get a free game that you were going to get otherwise for 60$.


Looking at the game I'd say it will run similarly to Crysis 3, there's nothing to back this up yet but if you look at the amount of particle effects, texture quality etc it's of similar fidelity. If that's true then a single 7970 should be able to run it nicely at 1080p.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Lol, picked up my preorder of Bioshock 3 today (purchased it a year ago,.....LOL). The guy talked me into preordering BF4. Fingers crossed EA doesn't screw the consumer yet again. *great...now I jinxed it







*


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Lol, picked up my preorder of Bioshock 3 today (purchased it a year ago,.....LOL). The guy talked me into preordering BF4. Fingers crossed EA doesn't screw the consumer yet again. *great...now I jinxed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it's Infinite, not 3!


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Looking at the game I'd say it will run similarly to Crysis 3, there's nothing to back this up yet but if you look at the amount of particle effects, texture quality etc it's of similar fidelity. If that's true then a single 7970 should be able to run it nicely at 1080p.


Well i hope that's true because with my HD 6850 and i5-3570k,i was able to maintain pretty good FPS in medium , 60fps and some dips in the 50's.I have one consern though...BF3 maps are bigger and player count is higher







I have that feeling HD 6850 won't cut it on medium...


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Well i hope that's true because with my HD 6850 and i5-3570k,i was able to maintain pretty good FPS in medium , 60fps and some dips in the 50's.I have one consern though...BF3 maps are bigger and player count is higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have that feeling HD 6850 won't cut it on medium...


woah, thats a lot different from my 6870, im playing with everything on high and one or two things on ultra, averaging @ 60-70 fps
but yeah, i am planning to upgrade it to 88xx when it comes out... oh well..


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> woah, thats a lot different from my 6870, im playing with everything on high and one or two things on ultra, averaging @ 60-70 fps
> but yeah, i am planning to upgrade it to 88xx when it comes out... oh well..


I
I'm talking about the beta performance,don't have the full game.And 6870 on 1080p high/ultra @ 60-70fps with your CPU,forget it.Check some benchmarks - it's you having some crazy performance or i don't know.. Click - I really doubt you get the performance of a GTX 670.You're probably playing @ 720p.


----------



## amd655

I do 60-90fps depending on the map, Metro is always high 80's on average, Gulf of Oman sinks to around 50.

SMAA injector with
High/Ultra settings.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> You gotta love the haters. But nuff said there is NOTHING out right now that comes close to how beautiful and rich BF3/4 looks. Playing [email protected]@MAXED is like watching something from another dimension, let along higher res's or frames.
> 
> CoD, Halo, none of them come close to BF in engine performance, graphics, and immersion.


lolwut?

Yep other dimension!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Slightly skewed

There's a BF3 thread already. Maybe go there to discuss that game? There isn't any need for this thread to be 200 pages of BF3 nonsense before the game is even released. Keep this one on topic.

BF3? Go here ---->http://www.overclock.net/t/851366/official-battlefield-3-information-discussion-thread


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> I
> I'm talking about the beta performance,don't have the full game.And 6870 on 1080p high/ultra @ 60-70fps with your CPU,forget it.Check some benchmarks - it's you having some crazy performance or i don't know.. Click - I really doubt you get the performance of a GTX 670.You're probably playing @ 720p.


aha beta, then nevermind, it was optimalized badly
with my cpu? whats wrong with it? it is averaging at 60% usage in bf3, while gpu usage is at 99% nonstop
and I play @ 1080p

ontopic: DICE could tell us some information about bf4, what it will include, squads, etc, but I guess even they are not decided







or a peak into multiplayer would be lawl


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I do 60-90fps depending on the map, Metro is always high 80's on average, Gulf of Oman sinks to around 50.
> SMAA injector with
> High/Ultra settings.


Ohh man my bad..I thought you were talking about Crysis 3.In BF3,i run High settings too for steady 60fps and above without HBAO though








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> aha beta, then nevermind, it was optimalized badly
> with my cpu? whats wrong with it? it is averaging at 60% usage in bf3, while gpu usage is at 99% nonstop
> and I play @ 1080p
> 
> ontopic: DICE could tell us some information about bf4, what it will include, squads, etc, but I guess even they are not decided
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or a peak into multiplayer would be lawl


MP of BF4 - May 2013.Commander will be back
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> There's a BF3 thread already. Maybe go there to discuss that game? There isn't any need for this thread to be 200 pages of BF3 nonsense before the game is even released. Keep this one on topic.
> 
> BF3? Go here ---->http://www.overclock.net/t/851366/official-battlefield-3-information-discussion-thread


I thought he was talking about Crysis 3 but in my post i did a mistake and wrote BF3 instead of Crysis 3.Damn this 3's...







(talking about crysis 3 because a guy here said bf4 could possibly run like it)


----------



## crashdummy35

Good read about BF4 here.

Apparently the SP is not as "linear" as it appears in that vid. *takes a grain of salt* Here's to hoping.

*@Stealth Pyros*: I took that exact same shot yesterday! I laughed when I saw the results thus far....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Edit: *@amd655* I enjoyed it. BF3 SP was linear and lame but it helped me get a feel for the guns. I actually enjoyed that BF4 video. Really hoping the SP is at least decent. Really hoping the MP can hold me for 883H 50M the way BF3 has.


----------



## amd655

I have never once gone through the single player on BF3..... shows how much it means anything









I did a mission or 2, but never went through it, used it for benchmark purposes only.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I'm excited for news about an open or closed Alpha... hopefully as soon as July!


----------



## Descadent

i only played first 5 or 6 sp missions before i stopped. bf is a mp game not a sp....yet they wanna dump money into sp to compete with cod....again... instead of 100% focus on mp.


----------



## Krazee

Wait for more info before you decide to buy the game. We all know Premium will be out for BF4 as it was for BF3. No point in buying the more expensive version of Bf4 with one expansion pack and then getting Premium.


----------



## Descadent

so you're saying don't spend money and don't play bf4 for like almost a year?

I think i'll go ahead and play it and year later when new stuff comes out. get premium again as long as there is still value to it with adding more game modes etc and not just maps.

not like you can't get premium dirt cheap for bf3 since it was announced, but I see no reason for putting off playing bf4 for premium lol unless a person really isn't a fan of bf series to begin with.

it's only money


----------



## nepas

First piece of DLC ready to go.

Game will launch Oct 23rd I have been told,will try and find the image with the date on


----------



## Maou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Good read about BF4 here.
> 
> Apparently the SP is not as "linear" as it appears in that vid. *takes a grain of salt* Here's to hoping.
> 
> *@Stealth Pyros*: I took that exact same shot yesterday! I laughed when I saw the results thus far....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: *@amd655* I enjoyed it. BF3 SP was linear and lame but it helped me get a feel for the guns. I actually enjoyed that BF4 video. Really hoping the SP is at least decent. Really hoping the MP can hold me for 883H 50M the way BF3 has.


Very good interview, i'm gonna wait and see how they improve the MP before pre-ordering though.


----------



## hamzta09

Gotta love DLC, before a game is out.


----------



## Descadent

that dlc advertised is for post launch like back to karkland and it's free just like b2k if you preorder or buy it on release.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> that dlc advertised is for post launch like back to karkland and it's free just like b2k if you preorder or buy it on release.


Yeah, "free". Back to Karkand was also "free", but the game costed $20 less than BF4, so I wouldn't call this BF4 DLC "free".


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> so you're saying don't spend money and don't play bf4 for like almost a year?
> 
> I think i'll go ahead and play it and year later when new stuff comes out. get premium again as long as there is still value to it with adding more game modes etc and not just maps.
> 
> not like you can't get premium dirt cheap for bf3 since it was announced, but I see no reason for putting off playing bf4 for premium lol unless a person really isn't a fan of bf series to begin with.
> 
> it's only money


Not what I meant at all. What I meant was BF3 was sold as a limited edition with the first dlc and regular edition with no dlc. Premium gave you all dlc even if you already owned bf3 limited, so you basically we getting the same dlc twice. Pointless.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Not what I meant at all. What I meant was BF3 was sold as a limited edition with the first dlc and regular edition with no dlc. Premium gave you all dlc even if you already owned bf3 limited, so you basically we getting the same dlc twice. Pointless.


Yep you paid again for Karkand even though you already had it.

In Sweden we pay 500 kr (approx 80 or so USD) for Premium, and thats including B2K, lol.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maou*
> 
> Very good interview, i'm gonna wait and see how they improve the MP before pre-ordering though.


Battlefield is meant to be multiplayer. The campaigns are addition to introduce the Frostbite engine capabilities.


----------



## HighwayStar

Anyone think they'll add destruction like in BC2? I was a bit dissapointed by the fact that there was less in BF3.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Yeah, "free". Back to Karkand was also "free", but the game costed $20 less than BF4, so I wouldn't call this BF4 DLC "free".


maybe in spain, but they both are same price in the U.S. I bought bf3 on sale anyways from amazon before release for $30. What pc game doesn't have some sort of sale or promotion before release now that theoretically makes it cheaper whether it's a straight out discount or $5-20 amazon credit or gmg credit or something. I mean bioshock infinite was 20% off with 3 free games for the longest time lol.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Nvm it's been posted already!


----------



## Descadent

lol did you not see this posted on last page


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Anyone think they'll add destruction like in BC2? I was a bit dissapointed by the fact that there was less in BF3.


Im hoping they up the destruction for multiplayer.


----------



## EliteReplay

i just pre order it


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> maybe in spain, but they both are same price in the U.S. I bought bf3 on sale anyways from amazon before release for $30. What pc game doesn't have some sort of sale or promotion before release now that theoretically makes it cheaper whether it's a straight out discount or $5-20 amazon credit or gmg credit or something. I mean bioshock infinite was 20% off with 3 free games for the longest time lol.


Nope, this is world wide, and I'm talking about Origin prices.

Battlefield 3 Limited Edition was $50 / 50€ for pre-order, now Battlefield 4 standard is $60 / 60€ and Deluxe (Kinda like Limited) is $70 / 70€....

Honestly, the prices set for Battlefield 4 are a rip off.


----------



## Descadent

like i said. amazon will have a sale. others will have a sale. it's already got discount on GMG.


----------



## redalert

I will preorder it but not right away just gonna wait and see what happens with Premium and Vanilla versions of BF4 first.


----------



## EssArTee4

Now the wait








Sold the BioShock/Tomb Raider voucher that came with my Graphics Card for $72 - so this was basically free


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EssArTee4*
> 
> Now the wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sold the BioShock/Tomb Raider voucher that came with my Graphics Card for $72 - so this was basically free


ANNNNNNNND you still lost out.


----------



## EssArTee4

How so?


----------



## HighwayStar

How is that a loss? Seems like a win to me. Two titles he wasnt interested in for something he was interested in.


----------



## Descadent

other than you could have waited 6 months to preorder to play beta, you could have spent that money on a game you can actually play now. but whatever


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> How is that a loss? Seems like a win to me. Two titles he wasnt interested in for something he was interested in.


This is OCN man. Force-swallow the post down your throat and move on...


----------



## perablenta

They really shouldn't have gone with the CoDs way of doing things. Smack some polish on it, add a new campaign and sell us the previous game again.

When I saw the same uniformes, heard the same voice overs, I was like wait a second but I already own this game. Changing the color of explosions and the way things brake isn't really making a new 60$ game. I truly feel sad that DICE has sunk this low.

If they had made a WW2,WW3 or 2143 BF game, even with the same engine I would be pre ordering right now. But this... this is just an insult to be called BF4.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> 
> 
> First piece of DLC ready to go.
> 
> Game will launch Oct 23rd I have been told,will try and find the image with the date on


wow DLC ready to go

I thought BF3's DLC's were ready from day 1 just on a release schedule, looks like BF4 will be no different


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perablenta*
> 
> They really shouldn't have gone with the CoDs way of doing things. Smack some polish on it, add a new campaign and sell us the previous game again.
> 
> When I saw the same uniformes, heard the same voice overs, I was like wait a second but I already own this game. Changing the color of explosions and the way things brake isn't really making a new 60$ game. I truly feel sad that DICE has sunk this low.
> 
> If they had made a WW2,WW3 or 2143 BF game, even with the same engine I would be pre ordering right now. But this... this is just an insult to be called BF4.


paint it how you want it. it still looks better than bf3 where as cod is the same engine with same graphics since 2007


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> 
> 
> First piece of DLC ready to go.
> 
> Game will launch Oct 23rd I have been told,will try and find the image with the date on
> 
> 
> 
> wow DLC ready to go
> 
> I thought BF3's DLC's were ready from day 1 just on a release schedule, looks like BF4 will be no different
Click to expand...

They definitely were "ready" because the very first videos of BF3 showed footage of the later DLCs -____- (such as the earthquakes).

Has anyone else noticed that the early videos of BF3 showed a skyscraper toppling over onto a little bird, and that scene never happened anywhere in the game? Unless I missed it...


----------



## perablenta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that the early videos of BF3 showed a skyscraper toppling over onto a little bird, and that scene never happened anywhere in the game? Unless I missed it...


That was part of the SP campaign if I am not mistaken. The mission when you get hit by an earthquake.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> They definitely were "ready" because the very first videos of BF3 showed footage of the later DLCs -____- (such as the earthquakes).
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that the early videos of BF3 showed a skyscraper toppling over onto a little bird, and that scene never happened anywhere in the game? Unless I missed it...






Its near the start of the SP


----------



## Stealth Pyros

^ I do remember it now


----------



## hamzta09

The cutscene of a toppling building.
we never got to see that in actual gameplay or multiplayer.

oh wait "its too complicated and difficult to run on existing hardware" - DICE.
Or so they would say.


----------



## kcuestag

I will most likely pre-order the game tonight.


----------



## Descadent

I got beta from MoHWF. I only paid $30 for it since I had bf3 premium before MoHWF release and got the deal.


----------



## Lhino

Well I am quite excited about BF4. This may have already been posted, but it was an official tweet from one of the Frostbite engine programmers, Johan Andersson. He is a pretty awesome guy. "Our Battlefield 4 reveal yesterday was running on the, just announced, @AMDRadeon 7990 'Malta' GPU, awesome hw! #bf4"


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Well I am quite excited about BF4. This may have already been posted, but it was an official tweet from one of the Frostbite engine programmers, Johan Andersson. He is a pretty awesome guy. "Our Battlefield 4 reveal yesterday was running on the, just announced, @AMDRadeon 7990 'Malta' GPU, awesome hw! #bf4"


Meaning we gotta fetch out even more money to run BF4 on _decent_ visuals with sub 60fps.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Well I am quite excited about BF4. This may have already been posted, but it was an official tweet from one of the Frostbite engine programmers, Johan Andersson. He is a pretty awesome guy. "Our Battlefield 4 reveal yesterday was running on the, just announced, @AMDRadeon 7990 'Malta' GPU, awesome hw! #bf4"
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning we gotta fetch out even more money to run BF4 on _decent_ visuals with sub 60fps.
Click to expand...

Ehhh not really... single 680 or 7970 will still likely eat BF4 at 1080p. 1440p may be a different story (I might have to consider upgrading, but won't until I try the game on my hardware).


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Ehhh not really... single 680 or 7970 will still likely eat BF4 at 1080p. 1440p may be a different story (I might have to consider upgrading, but won't until I try the game on my hardware).


I doubt that, considering DICE's poor optimization skills, the 680 will probably crawl the game at an amazing 30fps on medium-high.

DICE - "State of the Art Graphics" leads to Superior Demands.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I will most likely pre-order the game tonight.


for 70€?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I doubt that, considering DICE's poor optimization skills, the 680 will probably crawl the game at an amazing 30fps on medium-high.
> 
> DICE - "State of the Art Graphics" leads to Superior Demands.


it will be about the same as BF3 imo, not sure what you are on about.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Ehhh not really... single 680 or 7970 will still likely eat BF4 at 1080p. 1440p may be a different story (I might have to consider upgrading, but won't until I try the game on my hardware).
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that, considering DICE's poor optimization skills, the 680 will probably crawl the game at an amazing 30fps on medium-high.
> 
> DICE - "State of the Art Graphics" leads to Superior Demands.
Click to expand...

Ehhhh BF3 didn't really require any extra hardware over BC2. I really doubt BF4 will require much over BF3; current hardware is way overkill for BF3 as it is.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Ehhhh BF3 didn't really require any extra hardware over BC2. I really doubt BF4 will require much over BF3; current hardware is way overkill for BF3 as it is.


What Bull is that?

I went from 5850 to 7950 to 680 because a game such as BF3 ran like crap on all those cards. Unless you wanted PS2 visuals.
BF3 still does run like crap in 64 player matches most of the time, and its not very pretty.

I could also play BC2 on an 8800gt with good graphics (at the time) and BF3 wont even run on an 8800gt








So, since oyu say BF3 doesnt require any extra hardware over BC2, then I should according to you, be able to play BF3 with same visuals as BC2, with good framerate, around 50? With that same 8800gt.

A 680 gets 55-60fps on average at Ultra in bf3 at 1080p.
How in any way is that OVERKILL?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> it will be about the same as BF3 imo, not sure what you are on about.


Uhhh, this isnt SOURCE Engine were speaking of.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Ehhhh BF3 didn't really require any extra hardware over BC2. I really doubt BF4 will require much over BF3; current hardware is way overkill for BF3 as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> What Bull is that?
> 
> I went from 5850 to 7950 to 680 because a game such as BF3 ran like crap on all those cards. Unless you wanted PS2 visuals.
> BF3 still does run like crap in 64 player matches most of the time, and its not very pretty.
> 
> I could also play BC2 on an 8800gt with good graphics (at the time) and BF3 wont even run on an 8800gt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 680 gets 55-60fps on average at Ultra in bf3 at 1080p.
> How in any way is that OVERKILL?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> it will be about the same as BF3 imo, not sure what you are on about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhhh, this isnt SOURCE Engine were speaking of.
Click to expand...

5850 was also crap on BC2... (I had an 8800GTX for BC2, then a 570, then dual 570s, with 2 of my friends having a 5850).

7950 tears BF3 apart, I hope you're not even implying a 7970 is that much better than a 7950. I personally regret spending more on my 7970 than just getting a 7950; I built a 7950 + 2500k system for my friend and it slaughters BF3 at 1080p, everything on ultra with 4x AA...

A 680 should be getting well over 60fps. My 7970 gets more than that at 1440p.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> 5850 was also crap on BC2...
> 
> 7950 tears BF3 apart, I hope you're not even implying a 7970 is that much better than a 7950. I personally regret spending more on my 7970 than just getting a 7950; I built a 7950 + 2500k system for my friend and it slaughters BF3 at 1080p, everything on ultra with 4x AA...
> 
> A 680 should be getting well over 60fps. My 7970 gets more than that at 1440p.


BC2 ran perfectly well on 5850.
And thats not what were talking about.

Sure you get 60+ at 1440p on Ultra.
Were speaking Average, not Max.

1080p, OC 7950



Singleplayer


So how can you have 60+ at 1440p in MP on Ultra?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> 5850 was also crap on BC2...
> 
> 7950 tears BF3 apart, I hope you're not even implying a 7970 is that much better than a 7950. I personally regret spending more on my 7970 than just getting a 7950; I built a 7950 + 2500k system for my friend and it slaughters BF3 at 1080p, everything on ultra with 4x AA...
> 
> A 680 should be getting well over 60fps. My 7970 gets more than that at 1440p.
> 
> 
> 
> BC2 ran perfectly well on 5850.
> And thats not what were talking about.
> 
> Sure you get 60+ at 1440p on Ultra.
> Were speaking Average, not Max.
> 
> 1080p, OC 7950
> 
> 
> 
> Singleplayer
> 
> 
> So how can you have 60+ at 1440p in MP on Ultra?
Click to expand...

Tom's (and nearly every benchmark you'll find out there for BF3) always uses age-old crap drivers.

In the very first two you posted the 7950 _averages_ at 70 (even 80 on Caspian) fps rofl... how is that _not_ overkill?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Tom's (and nearly every benchmark you'll find out there for BF3) always uses age-old crap drivers.
> 
> In the very first two you posted the 7950 _averages_ at 70 (even 80 on Caspian) fps rofl... how is that _not_ overkill?


At 1080p.

"age old crap drivers"
How about you show me your average frames at 1440p. Considering how you make these bold claims.
My 680 averages 58-60 on Karkand/Sharqi etc.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Tom's (and nearly every benchmark you'll find out there for BF3) always uses age-old crap drivers.
> 
> In the very first two you posted the 7950 _averages_ at 70 (even 80 on Caspian) fps rofl... how is that _not_ overkill?
> 
> 
> 
> At 1080p.
> 
> "age old crap drivers"
> How about you show me your average frames at 1440p. Considering how you make these bold claims.
> My 680 averages 58-60 on Karkand/Sharqi etc.
Click to expand...

@ 1600p AND with AA...



You also seem to be skipping past the fact that SLI/Crossfire setups are pretty common nowadays. If a single 680/7970 handle BF3 at 1440p+ this well, I can't even imagine what even just dual 670s would do to BF4.


----------



## hamzta09

And obviously, as predicted, its caspian border the least demanding map.

Sweet. Your GPU dont have to render anything, and it averages 60fps!

Guess AMD are godlike now, beat all the nvidia cards no problem.

Thing is, the test doesnt even show if its in combat, or if theyre just standing at the spawn at the airfield looking at trees or how many players.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> And obviously, as predicted, its caspian border the least demanding map.
> 
> Sweet. Your GPU dont have to render anything, and it averages 60fps!
> 
> Guess AMD are godlike now, beat all the nvidia cards no problem.
> 
> Thing is, the test doesnt even show if its in combat, or if theyre just standing at the spawn at the airfield looking at trees or how many players.


Rofl... when did I ever make this conversation anything even _remotely_ similar to an AMD vs NVIDIA topic?









And so... you provide me with a couple of benchmarks of Caspian and Oman, yet critique me for trying to provide an equal benchmark (with up to date drivers to show how poor of an indicator those benchmarks were) with the same maps?









I'll bite.
Quote:


> For our BF3 Multiplayer run through we spawn in the US base and took a jeep to Point "D" or "Hilltop." Once we arrived we circled the top of the hill counter clockwise fighting off enemies. After 5 minutes we stopped our testing procedure


The majority of PC gamers game at 1080p. I mean, I may be generalizing. I'm just making an inference from what I see myself on Youtube recordings and 1080p benchmarks are just a lot more abundant than higher resolutions. My only point thus far is that a 670/7950 or any cards above those 2 will handle BF4 just fine, maxed out at at least 1080p, without even touching the topic of SLI/Crossfire setups of those cards.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> My only point thus far is that a 670/7950 or any cards above those 2 will handle BF4 just fine, maxed out at at least 1080p, without even touching the topic of SLI/Crossfire setups of those cards.


Gonna save this, you owe me 500 bucks otherwise







Cause, we both know, that isnt true, what you just said and wont ever be.

And how come the reality is different from those benchmarks you provided?
My 680 is on its knees in BF3, my friends 670 struggles aswell and my 7950 didnt run it all that dandy either.

And about that last quote, so they still dont state the amount of players on, it couldve been their own server with a password and 5 people on. Still wont think of it as fact unless you provide your own screenshots of your own performance, or use the benchmark tool found in fraps and play one of the non-TDM sized maps at 64players with Ultra 4x MSAA, for about 20minutes. Then PM me your results.

About the nvidia vs amd thing, wasnt the 680 reportedly better in BF3 than the 7970s?
But the 7970s seem to smack the sh out of any 680? 60 avg at 1600p with 4x MSAA? While the puny 680 struggles like mad at 1080p.

Resolution 1920 x 1080, HD 7970, Singleplayer

Explain

Anyhow, BF4 uses "Frostbite 3.0" which basicly, will use features made by DICE to put any PC on its knees, its known that devs such as Crytek and DICE are making their games poorly optimized in order to help the hardware market


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> My only point thus far is that a 670/7950 or any cards above those 2 will handle BF4 just fine, maxed out at at least 1080p, without even touching the topic of SLI/Crossfire setups of those cards.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna save this, you owe me 500 bucks otherwise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause, we both know, that isnt true, what you just said and wont ever be.
> 
> And how come the reality is different from those benchmarks you provided?
> My 680 is on its knees in BF3, my friends 670 struggles aswell and my 7950 didnt run it all that dandy either.
Click to expand...

I assure you 100% your 2500k + 680 should be tearing BF3 apart. I'm sure kcuestag can agree with this, he plays on a triple display setup with just 2 680s I believe. If you're playing at 1080p even more so. There are quite too many factors to consider for me to just say "it's this, fix it." Is your 680 overclocked as well? Is your friend's 670? Latest drivers? What power supply do you each have and how old are they? I'd suggest eradicating all traces of drivers (Driver Sweeper) and installing the latest (or best that people recommend for BF3). Also I'm still guess at which resolution you personally play at, is it 1080p or higher? Hate to continue making this about BF3 in a BF4 thread so let's cut it there







(To mods: original point was just that BF4 won't be that much more demanding than BF3 is).

I recognize that last chart you posted from ocaholic and they make absolutely no mention of any of the conditions for the benchmark. Could have been 1440p as that average closely resembles my own. I also never said I run AA at 1440p







I personally feel there is no need to at that resolution.

And I just have to totally disagree with you about BF3 "looking like crap." It's not absolutely amazing, but it's nowhere near average console-level visuals. Just judging from the BF4 gameplay, BF4 doesn't look _all that much_ better.

http://www.geforce.com/Active/en_US/shared/images/xml_graphics/battlefield-3/screenshot-21.jpg
http://cdn.dualshockers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Battlefield3_Gogogo.jpg


----------



## Faster_is_better

It may be moving up to Frostbite 3.0, but this shouldn't only mean they are making things more visually impressive and harder to run, a big part of the update should be for optimization of the engine, to get better visuals at the same resource cost or slightly more than FB 2.0

Now if they are just going to ramp up everything, visuals/graphics/resources used, that is possible but I would sure hope they are going for more optimizations as well as improvements.

DICE/EA want this game to become mainstream like COD, they would be stupid to make the game impossible to run for all but high end gaming machines. Considering the consoles, they have to dumb those down separately, but PC market is a good chunk of their total sales. I don't think they would jeopardize it.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I recognize that last chart you posted from ocaholic and they make absolutely no mention of any of the conditions for the benchmark. Could have been 1440p as that average closely resembles my own. I also never said I run AA at 1440p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally feel there is no need to at that resolution.


If you check the game/benchmark settings on the site youll notice it says 1920x1080, 4x AA etc.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> It may be moving up to Frostbite 3.0, but this shouldn't only mean they are making things more visually impressive and harder to run, a big part of the update should be for optimization of the engine, to get better visuals at the same resource cost or slightly more than FB 2.0
> 
> Now if they are just going to ramp up everything, visuals/graphics/resources used, that is possible but I would sure hope they are going for more optimizations as well as improvements.
> 
> DICE/EA want this game to become mainstream like COD, they would be stupid to make the game impossible to run for all but high end gaming machines. Considering the consoles, they have to dumb those down separately, but PC market is a good chunk of their total sales. I don't think they would jeopardize it.


Oh please dont...

DICE themselves, they even have a dude working for them on Sweclockers.com, said and still do claim that BF3 was optimized and cant be further so.

Thing is todays PC gaming = people swallow anything that a developer says, as long as the PC gamers get their game. And it has graphical settings. It is then optimized, cause you can fiddle with them! Even if you gotta pay 500 dollars to play the game, as long as it has slightly better visuals than its competitors (and obv consoles) its optimized!

BF3 sold according to vgcharts 4 mill per console and 2mill on PC.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I recognize that last chart you posted from ocaholic and they make absolutely no mention of any of the conditions for the benchmark. Could have been 1440p as that average closely resembles my own. I also never said I run AA at 1440p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally feel there is no need to at that resolution.
> 
> 
> 
> If you check the game/benchmark settings on the site youll notice it says 1920x1080, 4x AA etc.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> It may be moving up to Frostbite 3.0, but this shouldn't only mean they are making things more visually impressive and harder to run, a big part of the update should be for optimization of the engine, to get better visuals at the same resource cost or slightly more than FB 2.0
> 
> Now if they are just going to ramp up everything, visuals/graphics/resources used, that is possible but I would sure hope they are going for more optimizations as well as improvements.
> 
> DICE/EA want this game to become mainstream like COD, they would be stupid to make the game impossible to run for all but high end gaming machines. Considering the consoles, they have to dumb those down separately, but PC market is a good chunk of their total sales. I don't think they would jeopardize it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh please dont...
> 
> *DICE themselves, they even have a dude working for them on Sweclockers.com, said and still do claim that BF3 was optimized and cant be further so.*
Click to expand...









I can definitely agree with your view on that one. I thought BF3 only harnessed ~30% of Frostbite's potential according to them? Looks more like they use 20% of their BRAINS. I wouldn't say BF3 is _horribly_ optimized. It runs pretty swell on a budget AMD gaming build with a mid-range card like 660Ti. Could definitely have looked better (while running better) if they really wanted it to though.


----------



## hamzta09

I dont understand their jibber jabber about "potential %" crap they keep rambling on about.

You dont hear Valve say that CSS used 5% of Source, and Portal 2 used 60%..

Theres no such thing.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I dont understand their jibber jabber about "potential %" crap they keep rambling on about.
> 
> You dont hear Valve say that CSS used 5% of Source, and Portal 2 used 60%..
> 
> Theres no such thing.


It's just a made up figure really. Saying "Frostbite/Battlefield could be so much more, we're not fully utilizing the engine just yet." Perhaps because of consumer hardware limitations or it could all just be a flat out lie to get people to believe "Oh wow FB3 for BF4 is going to be amazing then." Marketing is lots of psychology.


----------



## perablenta

Why do you think every single top graphic AAA FPS get sponsored from nVidia or / and AMD. It's called business. Why would they optimise a game that bring is millions of players which in turn go out and buy new GPUs just to be able to run them.

I had a 295GTX when BF3 open beta came out, with a Intel quad processor and lots of ram to boot, I was barely doing 40fps on medium settings at 1920x1080. Before the game came out I spend a lot of money, for my PC and then got a 590GTX that was as expensive as all the other components put together. Now I play, record at that resolution and maxed out setting but at a HUGE price tag.

Would I have payed a small fortune for a new PC and GPU if I had been able to run BF3 at any decent setting and fps on my old PC? Hell NO!

I could bet by new and overpriced PC that if they wanted to my old PC and GPU could run even Crysis 3(if 295GTX had dx11 support) at 60 fps and high settings if the developers and nVidia wanted that.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> BF3 sold according to vgcharts 4 mill per console and 2mill on PC.


So how come they have over 18 million accounts then?

O yeah,vgcharts have they found out what digital download means yet(as they NEVER used them before with ANY game)


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> BF3 sold according to vgcharts 4 mill per console and 2mill on PC.


That figure has to be wayyyyy outdated because BF3 (supposedly) hit 5 million global sales (across all platforms) in November 2011, shortly after launch, and then in February hit the 10 million sales mark.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Gonna save this, you owe me 500 bucks otherwise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause, we both know, that isnt true, what you just said and wont ever be.
> 
> And how come the reality is different from those benchmarks you provided?
> My 680 is on its knees in BF3, my friends 670 struggles aswell and my 7950 didnt run it all that dandy either.
> 
> And about that last quote, so they still dont state the amount of players on, it couldve been their own server with a password and 5 people on. Still wont think of it as fact unless you provide your own screenshots of your own performance, or use the benchmark tool found in fraps and play one of the non-TDM sized maps at 64players with Ultra 4x MSAA, for about 20minutes. Then PM me your results.
> 
> About the nvidia vs amd thing, wasnt the 680 reportedly better in BF3 than the 7970s?
> But the 7970s seem to smack the sh out of any 680? 60 avg at 1600p with 4x MSAA? While the puny 680 struggles like mad at 1080p.
> 
> Resolution 1920 x 1080, HD 7970, Singleplayer
> 
> Explain
> 
> Anyhow, BF4 uses "Frostbite 3.0" which basicly, will use features made by DICE to put any PC on its knees, its known that devs such as Crytek and DICE are making their games poorly optimized in order to help the hardware market


A 680 doesn't struggle like mad at 1080p. My 480OC'd can handle Ultra minus AA at 60fps. I doubt a 680 struggles.

Drivers mature, its a fact. Wish Nvidia would put more time into their drivers than their products than they do now. We could be years ahead.


----------



## EliteReplay

This is my FX8150 + XFX7950 no OC all stock look at the FPS, my XFX7950 never has issue running BF3 ultra 1080p no issue, if you wasted money on a GTX680 thats your problem.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> for 70€?


$70
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> This is my FX8150 + XFX7950 no OC all stock look at the FPS, my XFX7950 never has issue running BF3 ultra 1080p no issue, if you wasted money on a GTX680 thats your problem.


What resolution? By Ultra I take it you meaan Ultra + MSAAx4 + AA Post High + Motion BLur + HBAO? If so, nope, that's not happening, at least not at 1080p and above. Not to mention measuring the game's performance by looking at a wall of Metro, the least demanding map in the game, is not really a good proof.

This is the Battlefield 4 thread, so let's stick to BF4.

Also, just pre-ordered the game!









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/kcuestag/


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> $70
> What resolution? By Ultra I take it you meaan Ultra + MSAAx4 + AA Post High + Motion BLur + HBAO? If so, nope, that's not happening, at least not at 1080p and above. Not to mention measuring the game's performance by looking at a wall of Metro, the least demanding map in the game, is not really a good proof.
> 
> This is the Battlefield 4 thread, so let's stick to BF4.
> 
> Also, just pre-ordered the game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/kcuestag/


yeah everything on ultra brother... just preset ultra... ok let the same guy with the GTX680 to take a shoot in that wall and let see what he gets them? according to u, he should get 20fps more than me since he has intel cpu + gtx680


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> yeah everything on ultra brother... just preset ultra... ok let the same guy with the GTX680 to take a shoot in that wall and let see what he gets them? according to u, he should get 20fps more than me since he has intel cpu + gtx680


I'm not saying that, just saying that's a bit hard to believe.

Anyways, like I said, please stick to Battlefield 4 topic, else I'll have to clean the thread.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Also, just pre-ordered the game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/kcuestag/


Broke down huh?









I am gonna wait a bit. Hopefully they keep the BF4B deal up.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Pre-ordered mine for $48 from Gamefly.


----------



## EliteReplay

i pre ordered but in amazon for 60


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> So how come they have over 18 million accounts then?
> 
> O yeah,vgcharts have they found out what digital download means yet(as they NEVER used them before with ANY game)


So youre saying we have suddenly 12 million sold digital copies on Origin?
Surely you jest.

Theres 8 mill sold on consoles, and 2-3 on PC.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So youre saying we have suddenly 12 million sold digital copies on Origin?
> Surely you jest.
> 
> Theres 8 mill sold on consoles, and 2-3 on PC.


in the bf4 interview with Patrick Bach, he said they sold 18 million copies of BF3:

Patrick Bach: We sold 18 million copies of Battlefield 3. I haven't read 18 million comments. The ones I've read are only from a thousand people. Should those thousand people be the spokesperson for all the other players? Or is that just a certain type of player, which we are trying to take care of?

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2013-03-28-the-big-battlefield-4-interview-dice-leaves-technology-behind
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Broke down huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am gonna wait a bit. Hopefully they keep the BF4B deal up.


I no rite, caved in quick!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Broke down huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am gonna wait a bit. Hopefully they keep the BF4B deal up.


I had those exact funds on PayPal after selling some stuff, so why not.









Also, we may have a Multiplayer video revealed today according to a Russian EA employee: http://www.gameranx.com/updates/id/13716/article/battlefield-4-multiplayer-gameplay-reveal-date-rumored-to-be-outed/


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I had those exact funds on PayPal after selling some stuff, so why not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, we may have a Multiplayer video revealed today according to a Russian EA employee: http://www.gameranx.com/updates/id/13716/article/battlefield-4-multiplayer-gameplay-reveal-date-rumored-to-be-outed/


K you folded lol caved in to the temptation! i will be also at some point just waiting for some more news really but only prolonging the inevitable


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I had those exact funds on PayPal after selling some stuff, so why not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, we may have a Multiplayer video revealed today according to a Russian EA employee: http://www.gameranx.com/updates/id/13716/article/battlefield-4-multiplayer-gameplay-reveal-date-rumored-to-be-outed/


well today is the 30th


----------



## Krazee

But not yet over


----------



## nepas

Its a fake.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

No co-op for BF4 confirmed by DICE GM =/ Bummer. BF3's co-op was a letdown but I was hoping they'd build up on it and give us full blown co-op play in campaign mode.

I wouldn't say the word about a multiplayer video is fake. The source has given accurate details that were true multiple times and is an EA employee. Something tells me he wouldn't tell the community something he wasn't given the ok to share.


----------



## Ponycar

I guess I'm the only one that enjoyed single player and I have 245 hours in multi. Basically - I play this game the most out of all and I definitely do enjoy it. I also ran through MOH and Warfighter 2x and even though I recognize this for what its worth I'll probably end up preordering it because I do enjoy these games and I'm a hypocrite.

I'll be saving up if a new video card is necessary as I game at 1920x1080 and my gtx 590 doesn't run it as well as BF3. I highly doubt I'll be playing as much as BF3 as it will also be my first semester back at the university.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> No co-op for BF4 confirmed by DICE GM =/ Bummer. BF3's co-op was a letdown but I was hoping they'd build up on it and give us full blown co-op play in campaign mode.
> 
> I wouldn't say the word about a multiplayer video is fake. The source has given accurate details that were true multiple times and is an EA employee. Something tells me he wouldn't tell the community something he wasn't given the ok to share.


Ya BF3 Co-op seemed like such a backburner, thrown together at the last minute deal. It was fun but nothing special. I guess you could throw that into the long list of features that could be improved for the next game. Does COD have some type of co-op multiplayer too? They probably just added these missions for the marketing potential "We have co-op too!".


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Ya BF3 Co-op seemed like such a backburner, thrown together at the last minute deal. It was fun but nothing special. I guess you could throw that into the long list of features that could be improved for the next game. Does COD have some type of co-op multiplayer too? They probably just added these missions for the marketing potential "We have co-op too!".


Yes cod has the same/similar thing, my kids play it together. I have not played any coop in bf3 but did play the sp on all levels


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> No co-op for BF4 confirmed by DICE GM =/ Bummer. BF3's co-op was a letdown but I was hoping they'd build up on it and give us full blown co-op play in campaign mode.
> 
> I wouldn't say the word about a multiplayer video is fake. The source has given accurate details that were true multiple times and is an EA employee. Something tells me he wouldn't tell the community something he wasn't given the ok to share.


Quote:


> real bitty said it was a fake acc that said about mp on the 30th. EARussia opened a new site and some joker registered there as bitty


----------



## 86JR

I will probably buy it even though I dont see the difference between BF3 and this...

I like games with high gfx quality otherwise whats the point of buying a 690 @ 1080p?

Am I correct in assuming EA havent released all of the promised DLC for Premium yet? Will be a bit bad if they go back on their promises!

I was really disappointed in Crysis 3, found it very boring and the gfx wasnt much better than Crysis 2! So sequels havent inspired much faith in me!


----------



## redalert

I got an email from Amazon about preordering BF4 but they listed it will be released on December 31, 2013.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/dp/ref=pe_22900_28911710_pe_button/B00BXE4KWG

Everything so far points to a fall release so I'm not sure where Amazon got this date from.


----------



## Descadent

just A date doesn't mean anything. every retailer does that


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I got an email from Amazon about preordering BF4 but they listed it will be released on December 31, 2013.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/dp/ref=pe_22900_28911710_pe_button/B00BXE4KWG
> 
> Everything so far points to a fall release so I'm not sure where Amazon got this date from.


Think about it. They are just saying they don't know when it will be. So they are covering their butts in the case that it is a LATE fall release. I ain't got no worries.


----------



## Ghost12

Is anyone in a rush for this game? i am not. I am enjoying bf3 very much, maybe because i was late to the party


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Is anyone in a rush for this game? i am not. I am enjoying bf3 very much, maybe because i was late to the party


I am I played so many hours of BF3 since day one, Im burned out on BF3 only played a handful of games the past month still have not played any End Game maps yet. I really wanna see what type of gameplay mechanics are changed in BF4.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I am I played so many hours of BF3 since day one, Im burned out on BF3 only played a handful of games the past month still have not played any End Game maps yet. I really wanna see what type of gameplay mechanics are changed in BF4.


Yes i buy that 100%, i just hit 500hrs since 9/12 so still training my first online fps at my age lol


----------



## splinterize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pips*
> 
> Looks like it's going to be more of the same.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Is anyone in a rush for this game? i am not. I am enjoying bf3 very much, maybe because i was late to the party


Same here.


----------



## Descadent

why be in a rush when you know it won't release until fall.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> why be in a rush when you know it won't release until fall.


Yeah, and I don't want to OVER hype the game. Happens far too often, then I don't like it.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> why be in a rush when you know it won't release until fall.


I'm in no rush, I still play Battlefield 3 for a few hours every day, but money in my pockets burn my hands, I really needed to pre-order it else I would have wasted it on something else stupid.


----------



## Descadent

if origin charges you now I really don't see a point in preordering it now. it's just giving them $60 of your money for no reason when there are other games out there.

That's how I see it . now preordering console/pc games for free on amazon since they don't charge you until it ships or putting $5 down at gamestop, is a different story.


----------



## perablenta

Considering what BF3 is like compared to BF2, I can't even believe they are going to call this one BF4. Looks more like an expansion or an upgrade then a new game.

If DICE/EA start to milk BF series... well let's just say our paths are not going to cross.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perablenta*
> 
> Considering what BF3 is like compared to BF2, I can't even believe they are going to call this one BF4. Looks more like an expansion or an upgrade then a new game.
> 
> If DICE/EA start to milk BF series... well let's just say our paths are not going to cross.


Have you tried picking up BF2 again lately? I re-installed it in hopes that I could jump on some BF2/PR with my friends. All I can say is OMG








I Alt+F4'd out of that thing faster than you Alt+F4 when someone walks in on you watching porn. I consider myself to be a pretty good Viper pilot in BF3. I went straight to the wall in BF2. It responds like absolute crap (and I used to think it handled just fine when I was good at it back in the days). It really made me appreciate BF3 (which I have liked a lot anyways) regardless of its imperfections. No game is perfect.


----------



## Krazee

I loved BF2 and installed it recently as well. Still some good maps and loads of people playing. I will get BF4 but will wait for a good deal


----------



## Nelson2011

http://www.pixelenemy.com/breaking-official-xbox-forums-out-battlefield-4-release-date/

october 29th anyone?? lol


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Have you tried picking up BF2 again lately? I re-installed it in hopes that I could jump on some BF2/PR with my friends. All I can say is OMG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Alt+F4'd out of that thing faster than you Alt+F4 when someone walks in on you watching porn. I consider myself to be a pretty good Viper pilot in BF3. I went straight to the wall in BF2. It responds like absolute crap (and I used to think it handled just fine when I was good at it back in the days). It really made me appreciate BF3 (which I have liked a lot anyways) regardless of its imperfections. No game is perfect.


I still play Project Reality with a clan mate quite often!


----------



## kcuestag

Some nice GIF from the campaign trailer:





































Looking good, I love the first one with the huge explosion.


----------



## hamzta09

Yay, so Singleplayer will have prettier graphics, nicer effects etc and MP will just be tacked on with some poor effects and laggy gamepway like bf3.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Yay, so Singleplayer will have prettier graphics, nicer effects etc and MP will just be tacked on with some poor effects and laggy gamepway like bf3.


So you think Battlefield 3 Multiplayer has poor graphics/effects?

Please find me another first person shooter multiplayer with 32 players or above that offers the graphic quality from BF3. You have to be kidding, Battlefield 3 looks awesome.

Sure destruction is a bit capped in Multiplayer compared to BFBC2, but that was expected so it could run decently on most PC's.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> So you think Battlefield 3 Multiplayer has poor graphics/effects?
> 
> Please find me another first person shooter multiplayer with 32 players or above that offers the graphic quality from BF3. You have to be kidding, Battlefield 3 looks awesome.
> 
> Sure destruction is a bit capped in Multiplayer compared to BFBC2, but that was expected so it could run decently on most PC's.


Compared to Singleplayer BF3 most of the time looks like a 2006 game.

Do I REALLY need to re-post my screenshots of how godawful the game looks in multiplayer?

And using the really really pathetic excuse of "Please find me another game" is just... well pathetic as hell, because there is no other company that produces 32+ player multiplayer games for the PC or Consoles. Planetside 2 looks pretty damn good and it has, what was it, 2000 players per map?

Having good visuals in SP and not having those same visuals in MP is just poor and lazy. Nothing else. But wouldnt surprise me if youre one of those who think the BF3 destruction puts strain on your hardware just because its multiplayer... no it doesnt, theyre triggered events with particle effects and not dynamic like red faction.


----------



## kcuestag

Planetside 2 has decent graphics, but have you seen how poor it runs under heavy battles, even on the best cards and cpu's of the market?

The reason they don't add all the visuals in Multiplayer is to prevent that from happening, and honestly, you're telling me to compare it to a 2006 game, fine, look at Battlefield 2, now tell me it looks like BF3.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Planetside 2 has decent graphics, but have you seen how poor it runs under heavy battles, even on the best cards and cpu's of the market?
> 
> The reason they don't add all the visuals in Multiplayer is to prevent that from happening, and honestly, you're telling me to compare it to a 2006 game, fine, look at Battlefield 2, now tell me it looks like BF3.


Stop being so silly.

Heavy Battle = hundreds of people.
Heavy battle in bf3 = 10 people.

Big difference, Planetside 2 runs smooth and loooks good under "heavy" battles whereas BF3 runs and looks pretty bad no matter, TDM runs good, the rest not as much, esp not the newer maps which are unoptimized pieces of ..

Bf2 vs Bf3.
Well Bf3 isnt so far ahead:

http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/4519/bf320130323065021791.jpg
http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/1948/bf320130310005713088.jpg
http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/8489/bf320130126053925297.jpg
http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/1953/bf320130323065158842.jpg


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> So you think Battlefield 3 Multiplayer has poor graphics/effects?
> 
> Please find me another first person shooter multiplayer with 32 players or above that offers the graphic quality from BF3. You have to be kidding, Battlefield 3 looks awesome.
> 
> Sure destruction is a bit capped in Multiplayer compared to BFBC2, but that was expected so it could run decently on most PC's.


People like him won't be content unless there's a option available that he can't run. Only then will it truly be next gen. TIL a 64 player battle is really only 10 players.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> People like him won't be content unless there's a option available that he can't run. Only then will it truly be next gen. TIL a 64 player battle is really only 10 players.


Uhm.
How about actually not bringing up filth and more lies in your posts?

64 players arent ever battling together in BF3, youre all spread out, so a big battle in BF3 consists usually of 10 players. You never see 60 player sin the same battle (area) like you do in Planetside.


----------



## mtbiker033

your screenshots like good, they look way better than BF2!


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 64 players arent ever battling together in BF3, youre all spread out, so a big battle in BF3 consists usually of 10 players. You never see 60 player sin the same battle (area) like you do in Planetside.


Wut? Pretty sure you see that in rush and possibly capture the flag.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Wut? Pretty sure you see that in rush and possibly capture the flag.


I only play rush since conquest is just a bunch of headless chickens running towards objectives without any sort of thought, so atleast rush has some kind of simulated teamwork.

But really now, Rush? Really? The Rush maps are rather small, so obviously theres more people tight together, but the maps are thus much smaller, most of the time TDM sized.
Meaning Planetside 2 still wins in terms of scale <-> visuals ratio.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I *only play rush since conquest is just a bunch of headless chickens running towards objectives without any sort of thought, so atleast rush has some kind of simulated teamwork.
> *
> But really now, Rush? Really? The Rush maps are rather small, so obviously theres more people tight together, but the maps are thus much smaller, most of the time TDM sized.
> Meaning Planetside 2 still wins in terms of scale <-> visuals ratio.


And rush is simulated camping chickens with sniper rifles lol Conquest is what bf is about


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Could we settle down in here please? No hostility or fighting thanks.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> And rush is simulated camping chickens with sniper rifles lol Conquest is what bf is about


Yes.
But sadly Bf3 feels more focused on CQC even though we have "big" maps and theres a lack of vehicles on most Conquest maps.
Inbeforearmoredkill.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Yes.
> But sadly Bf3 feels more focused on CQC even though we have "big" maps and theres a lack of vehicles on most Conquest maps.
> Inbeforearmoredkill.


I feel end game addressed the lack of vehicles with more balance re jets missing from the railroad/riverside to have the option. I very rarely play 64 player anyway, too much smash and grab or run and gun for me personally but each to his own, I enjoy conquest up to maybe 48 players max then i have a lot better game with a bit more thought to it but everyone entitled to their own liking. I do love ak armored shield also, the only things i dislike about that map are the ridiculous gunship on any ak map and there is rarely a close game


----------



## hamzta09

Well why should I have to pay EXTRA to play you know proper conquest maps?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Well why should I have to pay EXTRA to play you know proper conquest maps?


Well unfortunately that is another debate. Personal choice to purchase i suppose. I think premium was worth every penny and i will be buying it again. On that note though i hope bf4 and i believe it will pick up where they left off with the style of maps/vehicles ideas from endgame so maybe the same issues wont be again for people who don`t feel there is value in the add ons


----------



## nepas

That 2nd gif is BAD

It shows some really tacky carp,that DICE wont fix

Concrete block that seems to hover off the ground

The wonderful footsteps through the water,with the splashes that work at the start,fall behind and then give up(I thought they said they had IMPROVED this?it was the same in FB2)


----------



## kcuestag

Let's keep this clean, and please, there's no need to be disrespectful towards other members.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Well why should I have to pay EXTRA to play you know proper conquest maps?


Here's the complaint thread you're looking for. http://www.overclock.net/t/1375861/whats-so-great-about-battlefield-3


----------



## Caz

Who is going to be upgrading GPUs pretty much ONLY b/c of this game....


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Who is going to be upgrading GPUs pretty much ONLY b/c of this game....


Just curious, what card will you be picking up? Considering the gameplay footage was runnning on a 7990 and BF4 highly speculated to be an AMD 'never settle' bundle game.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Just curious, what card will you be picking up? Considering the gameplay footage was runnning on a 7990 and BF4 highly speculated to be an AMD 'never settle' bundle game.


I am all about price : performance ratio.

Bought my 480 for $200 about a year ago.

Probably going to find something that merks for cheap.

Definitely want to play some 1440p @ 60fps with some deliciousness (AA, etc)

I will be watching the deal section like a hawk for a while.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Just curious, what card will you be picking up? Considering the gameplay footage was runnning on a 7990 and *BF4 highly speculated to be an AMD 'never settle' bundle game*.


Probably one of the main reasons I moved from a GTX680 SLI to an HD7970 CrossfireX, because of BF4 being powered by AMD.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Probably one of the main reasons I moved from a GTX680 SLI to an HD7970 CrossfireX, because of BF4 being powered by AMD.


Are we expecting it to use much more graphics power? its very difficult to get 2 x gpu to constant 90-100% use anyway with bf3 multiplayer. Better optimisation rather than more gpu power would be more welcome. I am hoping my 7870 x 2 will be fine


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Are we expecting it to use much more graphics power? its very difficult to get 2 x gpu to constant 90-100% use anyway with bf3 multiplayer. Better optimisation rather than more gpu power would be more welcome. I am hoping my 7870 x 2 will be fine


I don't think it will but that's just my thought. Until the beta or if any alpha invites go out like they did for BF3 we won't really know.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Just curious, what card will you be picking up? Considering the gameplay footage was runnning on a 7990 and *BF4 highly speculated to be an AMD 'never settle' bundle game*.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably one of the main reasons I moved from a GTX680 SLI to an HD7970 CrossfireX, because of BF4 being powered by AMD.
Click to expand...









Did you JUST do that? I swear you had 2 680s just a day to two ago. I want a second 7970


----------



## phxtravis

I finally watched the full "trailer" just now and wow, am I disappointed... The sound effects are very similar(if the not same as BF3), though I really am not expecting anything more than a "reskinned" BF3. The AI seems ******ed and somehow doesn't notice that they are being flanked, they mentioned Russian Special Forces and I truly hope that is not who they were actually "fighting" during the gameplay. The part with the attack chopper at the construction site, call me crazy(never been a chopper pilot in real life), but wouldn't the attack chopper take out the opposing air vehicle before going after the infantry(which in that scene was; A, a lot bigger target, harder to miss. B, not running away from you. C, the obvious destination for the infantry you are so feebly trying to shoot)?

Definitely waiting for Beta before I make anymore EA mistakes.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Who is going to be upgrading GPUs pretty much ONLY b/c of this game....


well same here








aiming for 8870


----------



## snow cakes

was bf3 frostbite 2.0? so bf4 is a newer frostbite engine correct?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes*
> 
> was bf3 frostbite 2.0? so bf4 is a newer frostbite engine correct?


They say BF4 will be using Frostbite 3.0. I heard it was a modified Frostbite 2.0 engine though so it'll be more like Frostbite 2.5. I'm not complaining though cos BF3 looks fantastic to me already.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> They say BF4 will be using Frostbite 3.0. I heard it was a modified Frostbite 2.0 engine though so it'll be more like Frostbite 2.5. I'm not complaining though cos BF3 looks fantastic to me already.


thanks, yea sounds good to me


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you JUST do that? I swear you had 2 680s just a day to two ago. I want a second 7970


Yeah, getting my 2nd 7970 on Friday!


----------



## Ponycar

I'm wondering how my gtx 590 will do - its great for BF3 and BF4 doesn't look too terribly demanding in relation to that game. Worse case scenario for me I'll end up upgrading my card to something else. I'll be sticking with EVGA - can't beat their warranty and my experience with their customer service has been great.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponycar*
> 
> I'm wondering how my gtx 590 will do - its great for BF3 and BF4 doesn't look too terribly demanding in relation to that game. Worse case scenario for me I'll end up upgrading my card to something else. I'll be sticking with EVGA - can't beat their warranty and my experience with their customer service has been great.


EVGA high end cards are the bee's knee's!

And on the note of BF4's engine, it has been confirmed as Frostbite 2.5 as of now...unless I am wrong.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> EVGA high end cards are the bee's knee's!
> 
> And on the note of BF4's engine, it has been confirmed as Frostbite 2.5 as of now...unless I am wrong.


Updated the main post, although I don't think it's been confirmed yet.

We'll see, I really hope they show us a Multiplayer gameplay video this month.


----------



## QSS-5

Next video will be at E3 just like BF3


----------



## kcuestag

Thread cleaned.

I think I made it clear, this is a thread for Battlefield 4, if you want to complain about anything else (Such as DICE Frostbite engine) make another thread.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Thread cleaned.
> 
> I think I made it clear, this is a thread for Battlefield 4, if you want to complain about anything else (Such as DICE Frostbite engine) make another thread.


Tell em bro, lol so now your going to have 2x 7970s? what made you do that instead of a single 7990?


----------



## ELCID777

Uncompressed footage here. Full 60 FPS at 1080p. (2.29GB download) The YT footage pales in comparison.

https://mega.co.nz/#!lJ4U1SiS!QUjb7EUuICwXi_G0io8J3yPRF0NjnGEKdlcyEI9apCo

Game looks absolutely glorious visually. A definite leap over BF3. The textures look amazing, if you pay close attention, you'll notice that most everything has high resolution textures. By the looks of it, we're finally going to get awesome textures in games this coming gen.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes*
> 
> Tell em bro, lol so now your going to have 2x 7970s? what made you do that instead of a single 7990?


I don't like having dual cards on a single PCB, already had an HD5970 and didn't really like it. The main reason is the 2nd hand market prices tend to degrade a lot faster on dual cards, and I tend to sell my cards as soon as I change for new ones so I want to get the best possible out of them.









Also, 2x cards will always be better than one dual card, by very minimal margin, but still.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ELCID777*
> 
> Uncompressed footage here. Full 60 FPS at 1080p. (2.29GB download) The YT footage pales in comparison.
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!lJ4U1SiS!QUjb7EUuICwXi_G0io8J3yPRF0NjnGEKdlcyEI9apCo
> 
> Game looks absolutely glorious visually. A definite leap over BF3. The textures look amazing, if you pay close attention, you'll notice that most everything has high resolution textures. By the looks of it, we're finally going to get awesome textures in games this coming gen.


Agreed, I'm surprised an HD7990 managed those +60fps all maxed and what's most shocking, at 3k resolution!









Looks like a well optimized game, probably performance will be very similar to BF3.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ELCID777*
> 
> Uncompressed footage here. Full 60 FPS at 1080p. (2.29GB download) The YT footage pales in comparison.
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!lJ4U1SiS!QUjb7EUuICwXi_G0io8J3yPRF0NjnGEKdlcyEI9apCo
> 
> Game looks absolutely glorious visually. A definite leap over BF3. The textures look amazing, if you pay close attention, you'll notice that most everything has high resolution textures. By the looks of it, we're finally going to get awesome textures in games this coming gen.


REP+. The difference between frostbite 2 and 3 is *a lot* clearer when viewed with this trailer. Thank you for posting the link. Now image resolutions @ 1440 or 1600...


----------



## yoi

yeah , watched the video , pretty epic , better than Youtube for sure


----------



## Caz

How do I download this?!

I want to DL it to a HDD platter, not my C drive...


----------



## yoi

just download it , when it finish it , it will prompt u where it wants to be saved


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> just download it , when it finish it , it will prompt u where it wants to be saved


I don't have 2.3 GB free?....


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I don't have 2.3 GB free?....


The guy you quoted dont seem to understand his own sentences before he submits them.
Anyway if you have Firefox/Internet Explorer/Chrome go into your settings and choose your download location... any muggle born can do that.


----------



## Lhino

Found this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3TYJTkg6PM
It actually gives a pretty good reference point for graphics comparison. BF4 definitely looks way better.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> The guy you quoted dont seem to understand his own sentences before he submits them.
> Anyway if you have Firefox/Internet Explorer/Chrome go into your settings and choose your download location... any muggle born can do that.




The files DOWNLOAD in the Chrome folder of the C drive. Never end up in the downloads folder....Chrome btw
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Found this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3TYJTkg6PM
> It actually gives a pretty good reference point for graphics comparison. BF4 definitely looks way better.


BF4 just looks much more polished than bf3's RAWness.


----------



## Ghost12

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLTPNzNnKSw

This is the best explanation i have seen regards what to expect/differences in the next game. The commentator is a little boring but in depth


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> The files DOWNLOAD in the Chrome folder of the C drive. Never end up in the downloads folder....Chrome btw


Youre new to computers arent you?

How hard could it be?
http://support.google.com/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=95574

So


Back at you.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> The guy you quoted dont seem to understand his own sentences before he submits them.
> Anyway if you have Firefox/Internet Explorer/Chrome go into your settings and choose your download location... any muggle born can do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The files DOWNLOAD in the Chrome folder of the C drive. Never end up in the downloads folder....Chrome btw
Click to expand...

So change the location of Chrome's downloads. That's all he's saying.


----------



## Caz




----------



## Caz

Understand now?


----------



## yoi

when i downloaded the file ... first the Mega site downloaded the file ... THEN after 100% . it prompted me WHERE do i wanted to save it

... then google chrome popped the downloading thing at the bottom of the window ...

I dont know what you guys are doing , or if mine is broken , but i got the video


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> when i downloaded the file ... first the Mega site downloaded the file ... THEN after 100% . it prompted me WHERE do i wanted to save it
> 
> ... then google chrome popped the downloading thing at the bottom of the window ...
> 
> I dont know what you guys are doing , or if mine is broken , but i got the video


Yours is legit.

How it works, is that file is downloaded to CHROME, THEN you can move it to your folder of choice....I don't have 2.3GB to give up in c:/...chrome


----------



## Slightly skewed

Sorry not to keep this OT discussion going but my internet is notorious for cutting off large downloads via browser. I just use Jdownloader for those files as most hosters allow for resume when/if there is an interruption.

I watched the 1080p version and while it looked good overall, there where only a few scenes that stood out as being noticeably better or, next gen material.


----------



## Caz

Still can't get it to work...







Someone reupload it somewhere more legit.


----------



## dr.evil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Joey Tribbiani? XD


he finally got a acting job


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Still can't get it to work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone reupload it somewhere more legit.


You have a flash drive handy? Have you tried saving it to a flash drive..? Worth a shot.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> You have a flash drive handy? Have you tried saving it to a flash drive..? Worth a shot.


It doesn't give me a option to save it somewhere, just as soon as I DL it, it goes into the Chrome local folder. Even if I try 'importing'.

Weird...


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> It doesn't give me a option to save it somewhere, just as soon as I DL it, it goes into the Chrome local folder. Even if I try 'importing'.
> 
> Weird...


Plug in your flash drive. In Chrome Settings, set the download directory to the flash drive. Download again through Chrome. It should go there, to the flash drive.



Should work I just download 2 photos to test it:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Just remember to reset your directory after.

Edit: @kcuestag Sorry, should have just edited my earlier post. Rushing out the door and not thinking....

Double edit: Debating whether I should use that 25% off code at GMG to preorder the base game and just grab Premium later the same way when there's another code. Probably grab it Friday.


----------



## Krazee

So how many computer nerds does it take to download a file?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Still can't get it to work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone reupload it somewhere more legit.


The easiest way to do this is to move a file out of c: and onto another partition/drive making enough space for the video.


----------



## Caz

You guys don't get it. My download destination folder is not C....but it still downloads there...I'm done with this. Makes NO sense. EVERY other file I have EVER downloaded goes to wherever I have it designated to go...this one doesn't....


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> You guys don't get it. My download destination folder is not C....but it still downloads there...I'm done with this. Makes NO sense. EVERY other file I have EVER downloaded goes to wherever I have it designated to go...this one doesn't....


Then look around for another source or use jdownloader like I already suggested. I know I've seen it for download on other sites. I don't think we're the ones that don't get it.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Then look around for another source or use jdownloader like I already suggested. I know I've seen it for download on other sites. I don't think we're the ones that don't get it.


Tried jd, it just gave me malware...rofl.

Big pain for nothing. I'll wait til e3.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> You guys don't get it. My download destination folder is not C....but it still downloads there...I'm done with this. Makes NO sense. EVERY other file I have EVER downloaded goes to wherever I have it designated to go...this one doesn't....


I understand now.

Weird.

Have to admit though: BF4 looks _damn_ good. At least I think so. And that audio.... DICE outdid themselves.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Few things that have to change to make me excited about the game.

1) really need to address the client side netcode

2) tanks still after all this time slip and slide sometime as if they weigh less than a Volkswagen bug.

3) maybe save my battle log setting so if I don't play for a week or two, I don't have to set it up all over again. And there's also the issue of the battlelog plugins that to me are extremely annoying.

Just a few things on the top of my head. I overall like bf3, but they could fix some stuff in the next game, hopefully they will


----------



## perablenta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*
> 
> Few things that have to change to make me excited about the game.
> 
> 1) really need to address the client side netcode
> 
> 2) tanks still after all this time slip and slide sometime as if they weigh less than a Volkswagen bug.
> 
> 3) maybe save my battle log setting so if I don't play for a week or two, I don't have to set it up all over again. And there's also the issue of the battlelog plugins that to me are extremely annoying.
> 
> Just a few things on the top of my head. I overall like bf3, but they could fix some stuff in the next game, hopefully they will


1) Going to stay the same, just watch. BF3 is the base for BF4 in almost everything.
2) they slide because real tanks can control each track individually, BF3 tanks can't
3) it only resets on updates


----------



## kcuestag

I only really need 1 thing to get excited:

- COMMANDER class!!!









I'd also like bigger squads, with 6 members for example, like on Battlefield 2. Having bigger squads would make team play much more easier to do...


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perablenta*
> 
> 2) they slide because real tanks can control each track individually, BF3 tanks can't


Shift + W + Tank + Turn = Drifting.
ANd they have major problems with minor slopes sometimes and tiny indestructible items that are maybe what 1ft tall.


----------



## crashdummy35

6 man squads

Squad Voip

That's all.

And leave the damn guns alone, quit nerfing. Sheesh. <--- That too.


----------



## Krazee

6 man squads were awesome and voip was great too. I really hope DICE listened to the players but doubt it.


----------



## QSS-5

Comander!!!!!- world in conflict style where capturing flags gives the commander point to spend on artillery, intelligence and support. like world in conflict the artillary ladder should end with a nuke







. intelligence should be un man uav drone with live feed (that can be sent to squad leaders)and automatic spotting , ****er uv, scans which only the commander can see, unnamed laser drone fort laser painting. supply should be ammo and medic packs, vehicles, APC and tanks.


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5*
> 
> Comander!!!!!- world in conflict style where capturing flags gives the commander point to spend on artillery, intelligence and support. like world in conflict the artillary ladder should end with a nuke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . intelligence should be un man uav drone with live feed (that can be sent to squad leaders)and automatic spotting , ****er uv, scans which only the commander can see, unnamed laser drone fort laser painting. supply should be ammo and medic packs, vehicles, APC and tanks.


I just nutted reading that. Would be epic.


----------



## hamzta09

http://www.pcgamer.com/2013/04/15/battlefield-4-commander-mode-three-factions/


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/2013/04/15/battlefield-4-commander-mode-three-factions/


Most people are thinking that is fake; there is no way EA/DICE would only charge $10 for expansions.


----------



## [email protected]

VOIP is a great thing they're gonna do but not for my deaf friends. They have to type. Wish DICE can get a little more creative. There ARE deaf gamers out there. I ain't jumping to conclusions and gonna say BF4 is gonna be great but i do know DICE is focused on their engine a lot.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> VOIP is a great thing they're gonna do but not for my deaf friends. They have to type. Wish DICE can get a little more creative. There ARE deaf gamers out there. I ain't jumping to conclusions and gonna say BF4 is gonna be great but i do know DICE is focused on their engine a lot.


That isn't a reason to not have VOIP though...

With BF3, DICE's response to the lack of VOIP was that it "did not make sense from a business perspective;" whatever that means. Basically, DICE are a bunch of money hungry devs who don't care about their fans anymore, just about chasing the latest fads.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Most people are thinking that is fake; there is no way EA/DICE would only charge $10 for expansions.


???

You get the first one just like B2K, which was worth what, 10 bucks?
You can buy any expansion online for like 10 bucks anyway.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> ???
> 
> You get the first one just like B2K, which was worth what, 10 bucks?
> You can buy any expansion online for like 10 bucks anyway.


Yes, but you can bet that EA would use the highest retail price possible when stating how much something is worth, not what you can ACTUALLY get it for. I seriously doubt they will have dlc for $10 msrp.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Yes, but you can bet that EA would use the highest retail price possible when stating how much something is worth, not what you can ACTUALLY get it for. I seriously doubt they will have dlc for $10 msrp.


Thing is, you cant buy B2K separately, so to them 10$ is "alot" and so will the avg consumer think.

Still 10x5=50 = 10$x5dlc=50=premium.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Thing is, you cant buy B2K separately, so to them 10$ is "alot" and so will the avg consumer think.
> 
> Still 10x5=50 = 10$x5dlc=50=premium.


In any event there is no way I am buying BF4; DICE has completely destroyed the Battlefield franchise, lied to fans, and acted incredibly unprofessionally on multiple occasions.


----------



## Caz

And yet it is the most realistic shooter on the planet...

Any new footage? Or are we thinking a waiting game til E3?


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> *And yet it is the most realistic shooter on the planet...*
> 
> Any new footage? Or are we thinking a waiting game til E3?


I think my avatar speaks for itself on that comment....


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> And yet it is the most realistic shooter on the planet...
> 
> Any new footage? Or are we thinking a waiting game til E3?


Sorry, I didn't realize this was a thread about ARMA III.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> I think my avatar speaks for itself on that comment....


I have avatars and sigs in (not seen) mode. Just complicates forum use.









???


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I have avatars and sigs in (not seen) mode. Just complicates forum use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*


Men in tights.


----------



## Bbrad

Sub

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Whats expected for the graphics this time? I always want things to look better. Hope the driving is better too.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Bought every BF game since BF2142.
Not sure about BF4. After getting so frustrated at BF3....think I might for once hold back. We'll see though.
Looks like BF3 v2 - or maybe what BF3 was supposed to be.

I want that destruction.
Heck World Of Tanks has more destruction than bloody BF3.
Oh I shot a wall with a tank and it left a black mark on it - YAY (BF3)


----------



## CtrlAltElite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> Whats expected for the graphics this time? I always want things to look better. Hope the driving is better too.


Frostbite 3 Engine is used for BF4. Frostbite 2 dies with BF3 and the new Command & Conquer slated to release by years end.


----------



## john1016

Didn't read the whole thread so this may have been asked already. Has there been a release date for the beta?


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Didn't read the whole thread so this may have been asked already. Has there been a release date for the beta?


don't think so

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Slightly skewed

Why is it so difficult for you people to stay on topic? If you want to talk about BF3, there are dozens of threads already. The fact that a mod has to come in here and clean it up constantly is ridiculous.


----------



## kcuestag

Cleaned the thread a bit.

I won't be repeating this again, next time this thread goes off-topic I'll be closing for a while.

Seems like some people don't learn.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Cleaned the thread a bit.
> 
> I won't be repeating this again, next time this thread goes off-topic I'll be closing for a while.
> 
> Seems like some people don't learn.


With a lack of updates, it is all thought provoking and nonsense until then though. You know?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> With a lack of updates, it is all thought provoking and nonsense until then though. You know?


and with it releasing this fall, and a beta sometime relatively soon, you would think we would have more details at this point. tbh I'm a bit skeptical about the whole BF4 thing until I see some real multiplayer details and maps etc.

definitely not pre-ordering


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> and with it releasing this fall, and a beta sometime relatively soon, you would think we would have more details at this point. tbh I'm a bit skeptical about the whole BF4 thing until I see some real multiplayer details and maps etc.
> 
> definitely not pre-ordering


I'm with you on that one.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm with you on that one.


The value of pre-order titles to the consumer is moot anyway. Mostly the benefits of pre-order are what usually? a map, a gun, a skin? pretty worthless stuff but as long as the consumer continues to swallow this buying programme they continue to peddle it. I rarely see anything offered with a pre-order option that really could not have been included with the title on release or has been subsequently offered to everyone anyway. I will not be pre-ordering this game but i will be buying it regardless as wish to continue playing the bf series, i believe bf3 will die upon release as is already increasingly difficult to specify a map/game type and find a populated server


----------



## redalert

No point in preordering yet until we find out about Premium first.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> No point in preordering yet until we find out about Premium first.


I agree 100%. I want to buy premium again and find it odd it is not offered on release or pre-release. There will be method in that somewhere


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Depending on my initial thoughts of the game I'll see if I want to give EA more money. As much as I had fun with premium. I hated the idea of paying more for the game than I originally did. I'll pre-order only if it's worth it. Seeing as I'll probably buy it and the price won't be changing, I might as well get my money worth out of them.
I haven't played bf3 for over 3 months. I despise it now.


----------



## insanityrocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> No point in preordering yet until we find out about Premium first.


Good point about Premium, but I preordered anyways. I may hold off on Premium, like I did with BF3, until it goes on sale (or not). However, I know I have a lot to learn still so I'm really wondering (depending on BF4 MP game play, of course) how much longer I'll be playing BF3 after BF4 is released.


----------



## 98uk

I pre-ordered and I hope there is premium. I don't massively care about having to pay that much... because it really isn't much and there is plenty of content.

I am ready!


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> and with it releasing this fall, and a beta sometime relatively soon, you would think we would have more details at this point. tbh I'm a bit skeptical about the whole BF4 thing until I see some real multiplayer details and maps etc.
> 
> definitely not pre-ordering


I would pre-order if I had the dough to BURN, but I want to spend it on something more meaningful.

The last beta was only days before release, so I plan on just waiting a while until I can douse my money in kerosene. Huge upside of only playing a couple games on PC....never have to dole out dough for new games.









I am going to play either way, just a matter of if in the beta, or on launch day. And, if I have a new card by then. :/

Edit -

You know what is funny, is there will be all these guys who don't pre-order/buy it, then all their friends and people will be talking about it...then they will cave and get it. I have a good bet that this game is going to blow the doors off of bf3 in play-ability. It will be bf3.5, and tear GPUs across the world apart in HD destruction!


----------



## amd655

If you have Premium or have Pre ordered BF4 without Premium, you will get an invite to the Beta.

To check, right click Battlefield 3 in Origin, then click show details (or similar) and you should see under your expansions "Battlefield 4 Beta" greyed out.

How mine looks:


----------



## mtbiker033

I just think pre-ordering is just saying to these guys, who are dangerously close to losing touch with the fans who made them what they are, do whatever you want and I will buy it. That will turn into as little as possible, see COD for reference.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> If you have Premium or have Pre ordered BF4 without Premium, you will get an invite to the Beta.
> 
> To check, right click Battlefield 3 in Origin, then click show details (or similar) and you should see under your expansions "Battlefield 4 Beta" greyed out.
> 
> How mine looks:


this better be for Xbox too...


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I just think pre-ordering is just saying to these guys, who are dangerously close to losing touch with the fans who made them what they are, do whatever you want and I will buy it. That will turn into as little as possible, see COD for reference.


This X1000. The only way I would even consider buying BF4 is if it has everything BF2142 had in terms of gameplay (commander, VOIP, unlocks that actually make sense, etc.) plus a higher player count, and more features (you know, improvements that sequels are supposed to have). I would never even consider preordering BF4. DICE will have to work for my money.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I just think pre-ordering is just saying to these guys, who are dangerously close to losing touch with the fans who made them what they are, do whatever you want and I will buy it. That will turn into as little as possible, see COD for reference.


I have an excuse... I wasn't going to pre-order... but my manager in work said if I slapped my colleague with a banana... he'd buy it for me.

He's a man of his word.

^^ That's not actually a joke.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I have an excuse... I wasn't going to pre-order... but my manager in work said if I slapped my colleague with a banana... he'd buy it for me.
> 
> He's a man of his word.
> 
> ^^ That's not actually a joke.


hahahahhaha


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I have an excuse... I wasn't going to pre-order... but my manager in work said if I slapped my colleague with a banana... he'd buy it for me.
> 
> He's a man of his word.
> 
> ^^ That's not actually a joke.


I would definitely slap someone with a banana for a free game!


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I would definitely slap someone with a banana for a free game!


Haha, yeah... well worth it. We always make stupid challenges and it happened that my colleague was on a conference call to a big client and bam... banana to the face.

Last time I bought him BF3 because I gave him the challenge of getting me a 20% pay rise and new contract haha.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> If you have Premium or have Pre ordered BF4 without Premium, you will get an invite to the Beta.
> 
> To check, right click Battlefield 3 in Origin, then click show details (or similar) and you should see under your expansions "Battlefield 4 Beta" greyed out.
> 
> How mine looks:


Yeah mine shows the same, in fact, doing the same for MoH:W also shows the BF4 Beta icon, so I'll be getting 2 beta passes? lol


----------



## amd655

Yeah i have MOH too


----------



## Bbrad

Me to but when I click game details its just brings me to a bunch of map packs

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> If you have Premium or have Pre ordered BF4 without Premium, you will get an invite to the Beta.
> 
> To check, right click Battlefield 3 in Origin, then click show details (or similar) and you should see under your expansions "Battlefield 4 Beta" greyed out.
> 
> How mine looks:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice. Just peeked in:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Ryou-kun

I have my suspicious about the DLC if you pre order BF4. I mean will it be like BF3 where you Pre-order the game, you get BF3 and Back to Karkand then pay extra 50 dollar for a Premium Pack?

I am afraid BF4 will be like that. You get the game itself and one DLC then later EA or DICE is going to throw in a premium pack to have all the DLC.

What the difference between Standard Pre-Order and Deluxe Edition? All I see you get the in-game bonus and one more thing.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> I have my suspicious about the DLC if you pre order BF4. I mean will it be like BF3 where you Pre-order the game, you get BF3 and Back to Karkand then pay extra 50 dollar for a Premium Pack?
> 
> I am afraid BF4 will be like that. You get the game itself and one DLC then later EA or DICE is going to throw in a premium pack to have all the DLC.
> 
> What the difference between Standard Pre-Order and Deluxe Edition? All I see you get the in-game bonus and one more thing.


Of course it'll be like that. If you order premium version, you get one expansion pack. That is reflected in the low price though.

Premium version pre-order in UK is £32... the normal price for a new game... no less, no more. So I *do not* expect it to come with whatever they'll call the other premium expansions.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Agreed. Basically what I understand is then doing it like b2k.
Where b2k was part of the premium bundle. Thus why I see: a premium dlc expansion pack on the bf4 pre order details


----------



## 98uk

Plus, for the cost of Premium, the extra content I got is amazing. New maps, vehicles, weapons, skins, game modes, challenges etc... fantastic!


----------



## Ryou-kun

I guess it isn't worth Pre-ordering bf 4. I mean what's the point of spending 60/70 dollar game then later you have to spend extra 50 dollar for it?

Sure, if you are die hard bf fan youll buy it without question however it is tough to decide if you are willingly to grab the Pre-order the game then get premium or wait and grab bf4 premium edition.
I might wait till next year summer to get BF4remium Edition to get cheaper price.
60 bucks or less.


----------



## Krazee

I am gonna hold off before I order Bf4, die hard fan here, but I feel like I got screwed on Bf3 with the Limited Edition and Premium.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm with you there Krazee.
But my cousin makes a valid point: What else will you be playing?
And that question always stomps me


----------



## amd655

Battlefield is losing it's crown due to EA....


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Its crown? What crown? It has been always envious of the sales that COD has been having...so they've been making it more like COD - ie. Close quarters dlc...
Bf has been getting a lot more popular, and rightfully so. But sometimes I wish they went and played the old classic bf games to not lose that bf feel to it.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Of course it'll be like that. If you order premium version, you get one expansion pack. That is reflected in the low price though.
> 
> Premium version pre-order in *UK is £32.*.. the normal price for a new game... no less, no more. So I *do not* expect it to come with whatever they'll call the other premium expansions.


From where is this £32.00 price?


----------



## acupholdr68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Battlefield is losing it's crown due to EA....


pc shooters are in such bad shape I really wish there was something else to look forward to








i've been playing red orchestra 2, but am tired of feeling like a slug with a gun so I am reinstalling bf3 after a year break with the game.

i despise origin, but put up with it and managed to get a lot of fun out of bf3. however, i can say for sure that I will NOT be purchasing bf4.

EA was crowned the worst company of the year again so I heard, and they rightfully deserve it from my experience with them. i'm glad to see that i'm not the only one upset with them.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Its crown? What crown? It has been always envious of the sales that COD has been having...so they've been making it more like COD - ie. Close quarters dlc...
> Bf has been getting a lot more popular, and rightfully so. But sometimes I wish they went and played the old classic bf games to not lose that bf feel to it.


It is no longer Battlefield, more like a monopoly.

BF3 is the biggest piss take i have ever played, works one day, craps up the next day.


----------



## Ryou-kun

True BF has been getting popular however at the same time they are losing the old classic bf play style.
I wish dice would stop making their game similar to cod as in fast paste shooter. I mean in bf3 it does feel a bit fast paste game.

I have a feeling bf4 will be similar to bf3 where dice left out bugs and glitches in the game.


----------



## Obakemono

No thanks. They lost me as a customer when BF3 came out and they did not fix anything related to the hackers. Played all of three minutes in BF3, got spam killed at the spawn multiple times by a player single seating a helo, and he was at the Col. level in the first week (bought the game a week after release). Threw the game in the trash just the other day. No thanks Dice, your product is no good.


----------



## Pr0xy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> True BF has been getting popular however at the same time they are losing the old classic bf play style.
> *I wish dice would stop making their game similar to cod as in fast paste shooter.* I mean in bf3 it does feel a bit fast paste game.
> 
> I have a feeling bf4 will be similar to bf3 where dice left out bugs and glitches in the game.


I believe Dice is only partially responsible for the crap (subjective) that BF3 is. In a nutshell, EA says jump and Dice says how high.

and it's fast paced not paste


----------



## acupholdr68

i'm itching for an aim down the sights shooter, but all of this bf hate is making me think about cancelling redownloading this lol. seriously what else is there?


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0xy*
> 
> I believe Dice is only partially responsible for the crap (subjective) that BF3 is. In a nutshell, EA says jump and Dice says how high.
> 
> and it's fast paced not paste


Haha, I always say fast paste because you know when you copy and paste, it is fast, lol.

Okay, I wish dice would take arms games for an example. Slow paste, teamwork and tactical game. It is enjoying with a friends.

EA is also held a big responsibly to approving the game. I feel like they force DICE to make their game similar to CoD.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupholdr68*
> 
> i'm itching for an aim down the sights shooter, but all of this bf hate is making me think about cancelling redownloading this lol. seriously what else is there?


Hey, it isn't our fault that we are hating bf. It is DICE and EA that make us hate them.

Battle logs, hackers, bugs, glitches and etc.
They don't even do anything to stop it and yet we get more and more in bf3 games.
I was going to Pre-order bf4 on summer then I decide... Nah, I would rather spend 60 dollar for multiple good games on steam or amazon than buying one game that'll last you what? Few m
Weeks, couple weeks, few months or couple months?

I mean, you have to admit, it does get boring if you keep playing bf3. Heh, once you get good at it. Guess what?! People start calling you a hacker.

Seriously, I don't like newbies in bf because they ruin the game so much.


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupholdr68*
> 
> i've been playing red orchestra 2, but am tired of feeling like a slug with a gun so I am reinstalling bf3 after a year break with the game.
> 
> EA was crowned the worst company of the year again so I heard, and they rightfully deserve it from my experience with them. i'm glad to see that i'm not the only one upset with them.


I took a break as well, about 9 months. Started playing again 2 weeks ago and I'm still getting top 3 on scoreboards. That's me playing Rush mode as assault. Healing , reviving, and killing along the way.

I get accused of cheating all the time.

Damn noobs do ruin the game. I couldn't join a single squad because ALL OF THEM had 2 or more snipers in them (this is in a 64player rush server).

I look at there scores and ALL of them are in the lower half of the score board. WFT!!!!

They are beyond useless, so I'm forced to make my own squads and put out there for people willing to win.

On topic. I will definitely not preorder , or buy bf4 on real ease. Maybe I'll buy it a couple months later. So far the gameplay preview looks just like bf3 with everything on ultra and a bit more polished.

Aaaaand it's campaign gameplay , I buy BF for multiplayer . Lets see some gameplay of that.


----------



## Pr0xy

There definitely needs to be an ACTIVE OCN platoon for BF4 so we can play this game the way it's supposed to be played


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0xy*
> 
> There definitely needs to be an ACTIVE OCN platoon for BF4 so we can play this game the way it's supposed to be played


That is if we decide to get it. It is pretty obvious most or some of us won't be getting bf4 because it might be the same thing as bf3 with slightly improve stuff.

There is an OCN for BF3, right?


----------



## Ryou-kun

I also agree with you.
There should be OCN playing BF4 together. It'll help us forget the noob teammates, campers, snipers, hackers and etc.
When we are having more fun with better teammates, more teamwork, less campers and snipers unless pinning the enemies team and taking out the objectives like a true BF games is meant to be played.

Again, if we decide to get Bf4, I am just sure everyone will decide to wait till it either show a lot of goodies to make us buy the game or lower the price later on in a year.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Ok well here are my thoughts:
YouTube, like BF3 are just becoming increasingly worse and more so those two are probably the best in their respective fields - but I detest them so much, however have got no alternatives:

Here's the YouTube example:
They changed the layout of youtube, about a month or so ago and because of that my neck hurts (as I watch a lot of youtube videos) as the video is on the LEFT rather than in the centre as it used to be. These "tweaks" and changes are not welcome for the majority of people, and due to YouTube becoming more and more TheyTube - I've had enough fo it - even after having over 4million views on there.
Anyway, there's nothing I can do about it - sure there are other video uploading/watching sites - but none of them top YouTube as a totality. If I want to see or publish a video - the best place is YouTube - I just wish there was a new "thing around the block" that I could switch over to.

Same for BF - I've loved BF...but since BF3's release and more so the premium thing...I've detested it ever since - IT IS THE FIRST GAME that I've actually thrown a controller to the wall.
Last game that pissed me off was COD black ops - so much so that I sold the game.

If it wasn't for EA's premium (and by that I mean, I paid for it) and for the EA stupid online pass thing - then BF|3 would have been sold LONG AGO.
I only have it on PC for novelty....

Anyway - point I'm making is that there's no other shooter out there that comes close to BF - sure there's COD, CS etc etc - but they aren't quite "battlefield" at least what it WAS in the past, and what it SHOULD have become, rather than a COD wanna-be profit money hungry EA game.
That's why I'll probably buy BF4 on pre-order (at least I get more for my money that way), and probably regret buying it after 2-3months, if it is ANYTHING (which it looks very alike) to BF3.


----------



## mtbiker033

I wonder how many current DICE employees working on BF4 were involved in BF2?

BF2 was far from perfect, however there were some really great things about it that got lost in translation to BF3.

I just hope/wish they get back to the larger maps, where transport vehicles were necessary and viable to use. I love CQB as much as vehicle combat, I think a huge map with large space for air / ground vehicle combat and then the flags could be inside a building requiring infantry to get inside and cap would be brilliant.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I wonder how many current DICE employees working on BF4 were involved in BF2?
> 
> BF2 was far from perfect, however there were some really great things about it that got lost in translation to BF3.
> 
> I just hope/wish they get back to the larger maps, where transport vehicles were necessary and viable to use. I love CQB as much as vehicle combat, I think a huge map with large space for air / ground vehicle combat and then the flags could be inside a building requiring infantry to get inside and cap would be brilliant.


I wonder how many DICE employees not only have owned, but really PLAYED the old BF series.
Ie. BF2142 was for me, and still is - the best ever FPS ever made - not only for its time, but even now.
Guess what was the let down:
EA servers and a "every 3rd game" crash of the game.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Ok well here are my thoughts:
> YouTube, like BF3 are just becoming increasingly worse and more so those two are probably the best in their respective fields - but I detest them so much, however have got no alternatives:
> 
> Here's the YouTube example:
> They changed the layout of youtube, about a month or so ago and because of that my neck hurts (as I watch a lot of youtube videos) as the video is on the LEFT rather than in the centre as it used to be. These "tweaks" and changes are not welcome for the majority of people, and due to YouTube becoming more and more TheyTube - I've had enough fo it - even after having over 4million views on there.
> Anyway, there's nothing I can do about it - sure there are other video uploading/watching sites - but none of them top YouTube as a totality. If I want to see or publish a video - the best place is YouTube - I just wish there was a new "thing around the block" that I could switch over to.
> 
> Same for BF - I've loved BF...but since BF3's release and more so the premium thing...I've detested it ever since - IT IS THE FIRST GAME that I've actually thrown a controller to the wall.
> Last game that pissed me off was COD black ops - so much so that I sold the game.
> 
> If it wasn't for EA's premium (and by that I mean, I paid for it) and for the EA stupid online pass thing - then BF|3 would have been sold LONG AGO.
> I only have it on PC for novelty....
> 
> Anyway - point I'm making is that there's no other shooter out there that comes close to BF - sure there's COD, CS etc etc - but they aren't quite "battlefield" at least what it WAS in the past, and what it SHOULD have become, rather than a COD wanna-be profit money hungry EA game.
> That's why I'll probably buy BF4 on pre-order (at least I get more for my money that way), and probably regret buying it after 2-3months, if it is ANYTHING (which it looks very alike) to BF3.


About youtube, widen your window a couple notches and its centered.
And you have eyes for a reason, you can turn them.

BF Premium is a stupid feature and shouldnt be there.
New maps should be free because they dont take very long to make, especially not barren wastelands that are BF3 maps. Or you could CHOOSE to buy each map you want separately, and pay maybe a dollar each. THere are so many maps I dont care about in the premium DLC that its a waste of money really.


----------



## Ryou-kun

For me, I want dice to add a sort of cinematic clip each time you destroy the mcom in rush like in kill zone 3. It has a beautiful cinematic clip each time you destroy.
To me, it makes the game isn't like oh look I plant the bomb on mcom, then goes to another mcom and etc.
It might make the game interesting, unique, and make the mcom worth destroying.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> From where is this £32.00 price?


There you go my good sir

http://www.zavvi.com/games/platforms/pc/battlefield-4-free-premium-expansion-dlc-when-you-pre-order-now/10790705.html


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> There you go my good sir
> 
> http://www.zavvi.com/games/platforms/pc/battlefield-4-free-premium-expansion-dlc-when-you-pre-order-now/10790705.html


That`s great thanks.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> For me, I want dice to add a sort of cinematic clip each time you destroy the mcom in rush like in kill zone 3. It has a beautiful cinematic clip each time you destroy.
> To me, it makes the game isn't like oh look I plant the bomb on mcom, then goes to another mcom and etc.
> It might make the game interesting, unique, and make the mcom worth destroying.


Yes.
I want my game to go on pause, perhaps in middle of gunfire. So I can watch a generic cutscene of a tiny tiny mcom station exploding.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Yes.
> I want my game to go on pause, perhaps in middle of gunfire. So I can watch a generic cutscene of a tiny tiny mcom station exploding.


I did thought about this cool mode which I am not sure if it is good enough to be in BF4.

It'll be called Flag Rush Mode.

The US Flags will be in the US Base while enemies Flag will be in their base.
There'll be gateway and walls surrounding it. In order to open it, you have to destroy the MCOM. Not to mention, both side will have MCOMS, so both team must destroy each other MCOMS to unlock the gateway then grab the flag and go back to their base.

Of course, it isn't one gateway, it'll be like 3 gateway meaning 6 MCOMS (2 for each gateway), and enemies will have 6 MCOMS, so it'll be total of 12 MCOMS in the games.

What do you guys think about this mode?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> About youtube, widen your window a couple notches and its centered.
> *And you have eyes for a reason, you can turn them.*
> 
> BF Premium is a stupid feature and shouldnt be there.
> New maps should be free because they dont take very long to make, especially not barren wastelands that are BF3 maps. Or you could CHOOSE to buy each map you want separately, and pay maybe a dollar each. THere are so many maps I dont care about in the premium DLC that its a waste of money really.


what's with that attitude?
MY point is - they broke something that didn't need to be screwed up.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> what's with that attitude?
> MY point is - they broke something that didn't need to be screwed up.


The attitude is what you make it as you read it.

And you do have eyes, you can move them in several different directions.
I have a 27" monitor and my youtube is just fine on a 1080p resolution, I dont ever have to move my head, only to look at my other monitor, however, I dont have to turn the entire head, alot, mostly just the eyes.

So no they didnt break anything.

@Flag Rush guy
no just no.. please no


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> About youtube, widen your window a couple notches and its centered.
> And you have eyes for a reason, you can turn them.
> 
> BF Premium is a stupid feature and shouldnt be there.
> New maps should be free because they dont take very long to make, especially not barren wastelands that are BF3 maps. Or you could CHOOSE to buy each map you want separately, and pay maybe a dollar each. THere are so many maps I dont care about in the premium DLC that its a waste of money really.


It's only as worthy as you make it. Some of us have found a large amount of value in premium. You start complicating things further and you just end up splitting the community up even more than it is. You strike me as a canals/metro tdm guy, so I can see your viewpoint but it really is just your opinion. Your expectations are a little ridiculous.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> It's only as worthy as you make it. Some of us have found a large amount of value in premium. You start complicating things further and you just end up splitting the community up even more than it is. You strike me as a canals/metro tdm guy, so I can see your viewpoint but it really is just your opinion. Your expectations are a little ridiculous.


Haha what? Premium alone splits the community in half.

TDM Canals/metro clearly
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Darth_Binksss/


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Haha what? Premium alone splits the community in half.
> 
> TDM Canals/metro clearly
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Darth_Binksss/


Ah maybe Im confusing you with the other overly cynical guy. And exactly my point, if it's already divided why make it worse? Try to run a server some day and you'll understand.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Ah maybe Im confusing you with the other overly cynical guy. And exactly my point, if it's already divided why make it worse? Trying to run a server some day and you'll understand.


So you run a server?
Uhh what hs that to do with anything?

No, it wouldnt, because everyone will be buying the most popular maps, thus everyone will be playing the same maps.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So you run a server?
> Uhh what hs that to do with anything?
> 
> No, it wouldnt, because everyone will be buying the most popular maps, thus everyone will be playing the same maps.


Some are more popular than others, sure. But that varies and trying to please everyone is impossible. People get tired of playing the same maps again and again.

I think we've gone off topic long enough.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Some are more popular than others, sure. But that varies and trying to please everyone is impossible. People get tired of playing the same maps again and again.
> 
> I think we've gone off topic long enough.


Well we are rather ontopic considering were speaking of premium, a feature that is in bf3 and will be for sure in bf4.
Why not speak of what could be improved?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Well we are rather ontopic considering were speaking of premium, a feature that is in bf3 and will be for sure in bf4.
> Why not speak of what could be improved?


Because it's all been discussed to death. And anything other than new media or information about BF4 is irrelevant and pointless. If it was my thread, it would be less than 5 pages.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Because it's all been discussed to death. And anything other than new media or information about BF4 is irrelevant and pointless. If it was my thread, it would be less than 5 pages.


Then why have a discussion thread so early on if theres nothing to discuss and if nothing is allowed to be discussed?


----------



## keikei

I would like to see no hardcore mode, fewer maps, removal of locked items, no stats, and no expansions. Sure, this wont happen, but it *would* create a more focused game, create less of a community split, and possibly less empty servers. Still waiting for a solid release date EA.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I would like to see no hardcore mode, fewer maps, removal of locked items, no stats, and no expansions. Sure, this wont happen, but it *would* create a more focused game, create less of a community split, and possibly less empty servers. Still waiting for a solid release date EA.


I can't tell if you're serious or not...


----------



## keikei

i'm not joking. Sometimes too many options (talking about maps) isnt a good thing. Theres like 30 maps for BF3 (im including premium), i normally frequent less than ten. Sure, i'll try the new maps, but i continue to enjoy old favorites. 'Gulf of Oman' for example.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> i'm not joking. Sometimes too many options (talking about maps) isnt a good thing. Theres like 30 maps for BF3 (im including premium), i normally frequent less than ten. Sure, i'll try the new maps, but i continue to enjoy old favorites. 'Gulf of Oman' for example.


Then play on a Gulf Of Oman server...

You can't punish others for your preference







A better idea would be to have a solution where everyone can access every map.


----------



## Pr0xy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> For me, I want dice to add a sort of cinematic clip each time you destroy the mcom in rush like in kill zone 3. It has a beautiful cinematic clip each time you destroy.
> To me, it makes the game isn't like oh look I plant the bomb on mcom, then goes to another mcom and etc.
> It might make the game interesting, unique, and make the mcom worth destroying.


You mean like Killzone 3? That was a pretty cool addition to the series but it got annoying after you've seen it hundreds of times imo


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0xy*
> 
> You mean like Killzone 3? That was a pretty cool addition to the series but it got annoying after you've seen it hundreds of times imo


You know how hard I was fixated to my screen reading your profile picture revolve? haha


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I am gonna hold off before I order Bf4, die hard fan here, but I feel like I got screwed on Bf3 with the Limited Edition and Premium.


Krazee, is that your ingame name? if so u sound real familiar like you were in my clan b4, =222=, FSSF, or 7Cav, any of those sound familiar?


----------



## snow cakes

well the new pics up on the battlfield 4 webiste, shows the water with huge waves.... I like this, this means the waters gunna be rough to match the weather at some points...so we can maybe expect weather changes throughout the same map? that would be interesting


----------



## amd655




----------



## Ghost12

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*






Looks good but i wonder how long before we see some mp glimpses


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


YUM!


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0xy*
> 
> You mean like Killzone 3? That was a pretty cool addition to the series but it got annoying after you've seen it hundreds of times imo


How about each players get their own small cinematics?

Like if you are in a jeep, and you saw your teammate blow up the two mcoms. It show a small cinematic cutscenes that you stop the jeep, stand up on the seat, take out your binocular and looking at the mcoms being destroy then look up to see a jet or attack chopper.

Like each players get their own cinematic cut scenes in game whenever the two mcoms is destroy rather a whole same cinematic cutscenes.

I feel like it'll make all of the cinematic cutscenes different and unique, and you won't be bored of it.


----------



## 98uk

I don't want cinematics ha..

After 500 hours of playing BF3... I don't want cinematics.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Looks good but i wonder how long before we see some mp glimpses


probably E3 which is in June


----------



## hamzta09

I wonder, will they this time have 3d waves or 2d decals pretending to be waves?


----------



## yoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I wonder, will they this time have 3d waves or 2d decals pretending to be waves?


go back to Waverace 64 lol


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Yes.
> I want my game to go on pause, perhaps in middle of gunfire. So I can watch a generic cutscene of a tiny tiny mcom station exploding.
> 
> 
> 
> I did thought about this cool mode which I am not sure if it is good enough to be in BF4.
> 
> It'll be called Flag Rush Mode.
> 
> The US Flags will be in the US Base while enemies Flag will be in their base.
> There'll be gateway and walls surrounding it. In order to open it, you have to destroy the MCOM. Not to mention, both side will have MCOMS, so both team must destroy each other MCOMS to unlock the gateway then grab the flag and go back to their base.
> 
> Of course, it isn't one gateway, it'll be like 3 gateway meaning 6 MCOMS (2 for each gateway), and enemies will have 6 MCOMS, so it'll be total of 12 MCOMS in the games.
> 
> What do you guys think about this mode?
Click to expand...

I like it, but the MCOMs should be repairable by Engineers









I'd also maybe exclude the flag capturing aspect of it and just leave it as is, a Titan-style mode where the objective is to destroy the enemy's Intelligence Operations/HQ, by breaching through its security and destroying its "core" (generator or computer system).


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> go back to Waverace 64 lol


Well why can Cryengine have proper waves, but not frostbite?

If theyre gonna have seas surrounding some of the maps they better have some decent waves.
And ripples would be nice for lakes and what not.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Well why can Cryengine have proper waves, but not frostbite?
> 
> If theyre gonna have seas surrounding some of the maps they better have some decent waves.
> And ripples would be nice for lakes and what not.


I can never tell if you are serious or just trolling daily


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I can never tell if you are serious or just trolling daily


Whats wrong with what I said?
I can never tell if youre out to get me or just trolling me daily.

Look at the waves found in BF3.
Theyre 2d Decals, go to canals conquest large and go to the flooding prevention safety thing, look at the waves lol. You will laugh. Theyre using Quake 2 tech right there. (Yes Quake 2 have a Wave slider)
Look at the water overall, looks dull and boring (no speculars or any shaders) and moves in 3 different directions, esp on the karkand maps.

If the water looks the same in BF4, I will no longer take DICE seriously, not that I do right now considering all the lies and what not.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Whats wrong with what I said?
> I can never tell if youre out to get me or just trolling me daily.
> 
> Look at the waves found in BF3.
> Theyre 2d Decals, go to canals conquest large and go to the flooding prevention safety thing, look at the waves lol. You will laugh. Theyre using Quake 2 tech right there. (Yes Quake 2 have a Wave slider)
> Look at the water overall, looks dull and boring (no speculars or any shaders) and moves in 3 different directions, esp on the karkand maps.
> 
> If the water looks the same in BF4, I will no longer take DICE seriously, not that I do right now considering all the lies and what not.


How about you buy every BF3 player a 680, and then maybe dice will consider it. No one but you cares about those little things in that game. You may very well be the king of complainers.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> How about you buy every BF3 player a 680, and then maybe dice will consider it. No one but you cares about those little things in that game. You may very well be the king of complainers.


Water (waves) does not require any additional performance.

Crysis 1 - Water Low / Very High - No difference.
Crysis 2 - Water Low/Very High No difference (other than tesselation)
Crysis 3 - Water Low/Very High little to no difference (other than tesselation)

Now tell me, why shouldnt BF4 have waves or ripples?

And if a map is surrounded by water, then its not exactly a little thing.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> And if a map is surrounded by water, then its not exactly a little thing.


What is the price of admission to this fantasy world of yours?

You complain about the overall visual quality of BF3 and a game that isn't ever out yet. And since you claim to be the expert on all things engine wise, make your own game. We all look forward to playing the perfect FPS. Just make sure there's blackjack and hookers.


----------



## Baasha

Anything new on BF4 other than the initial videos that were released before?

Looks incredible; I wonder what the difference between Frostbite 2 and Frostbite 3 is going to be.


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Anything new on BF4 other than the initial videos that were released before?
> 
> Looks incredible; I wonder what the difference between Frostbite 2 and Frostbite 3 is going to be.


there is no frostbite 3 still based on 2

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> there is no frostbite 3 still based on 2
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Incorrect, BF4 is Frostbite 3's debut game.


----------



## yoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> If the water looks the same in BF4, I will no longer take DICE seriously, not that I do right now considering all the lies and what not.


this is legendary LOL

... man ... teh water !


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Whats wrong with what I said?
> *I can never tell if youre out to get me or just trolling me daily.
> *
> Look at the waves found in BF3.
> Theyre 2d Decals, go to canals conquest large and go to the flooding prevention safety thing, look at the waves lol. You will laugh. Theyre using Quake 2 tech right there. (Yes Quake 2 have a Wave slider)
> Look at the water overall, looks dull and boring (no speculars or any shaders) and moves in 3 different directions, esp on the karkand maps.
> 
> If the water looks the same in BF4, I will no longer take DICE seriously, not that I do right now considering all the lies and what not.


I have never personally replied to your post`s. I read them , digest them and discard them. What i do not understand is why someone who clearly has such a downer on the game currently, and the forthcoming title invests so much time in posting in its regard.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> If the water looks the same in BF4, I will no longer take DICE seriously, not that I do right now considering all the lies and what not.


If you want real water, take your toy plans, ships and vehicles, hop in the bathtube and have your all out war


----------



## yoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> If you want real water, take your toy plans, ships and vehicles, hop in the bathtube and have your all out war


strap a GoPro and record it , i want to compare it to Battlefield 3 Wake Island waves!!!


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Incorrect, BF4 is Frostbite 3's debut game.


Proof? I haven't read anything confirmed on this. Just speculation.


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> there is no frostbite 3 still based on 2
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect, BF4 is Frostbite 3's debut game.
Click to expand...

it will still be based on frostbite 2 dice there self even said that the frostbite 2 engine in battlefield 3 isn't being used fully do you really think there.gonna make a new engine when there current one isn't even being fully used?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Schnitter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> there is no frostbite 3 still based on 2
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect, BF4 is Frostbite 3's debut game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it will still be based on frostbite 2 dice there self even said that the frostbite 2 engine in battlefield 3 isn't being used fully do you really think there.gonna make a new engine when there current one isn't even being fully used?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

http://blogs.mercurynews.com/aei/2013/03/27/battlefield-4-introduces-frostbite-3-new-approach-at-gdc/

They say BF4 will have Frostbite 3.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLTPNzNnKSw this too.


----------



## Ryou-kun

I believe the FrostBite 3 is an upgraded version from FrostBite 2.0 rather an actual new engine.
I don't think they even have time to make a new engine while making bf4 because it'll take them 2-3 years to get good at it.


----------



## Schnitter

^ correct. There is no way they would start from scratch. Especially not when "next gen" consoles are 1/3rd as powerful as a Gaming computer. Making a new engine to push things higher would alienate the "next gen" consoles not to mention making current consoles completely worthless.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnitter*
> 
> ^ correct. There is no way they would start from scratch. Especially not when "next gen" consoles are 1/3rd as powerful as a Gaming computer. Making a new engine to push things higher would alienate the "next gen" consoles not to mention making current consoles completely worthless.


Frostbite 3 is powering BF4, Dragon Age 3, and the next Mass Effect game.

It's got a new logo as well, and DICE doesn't give a new logo on a .5 engine. 1.5 still uses the normal Frostbite logo.


Compared to Frostbite 2



EA and DICE both revealed BF4 will be the first game on Frostbite 3, and was reported by tons of sites.

IGN

Forbes/

PC Gamer

Eurogamer, Polygon, Mercury News, VG247, Digital Spy, Pixel Enemy, etc etc.

It's a new engine, You guys do know that the BF team and the Frostbite team are not the same thing right? The Frostbite team could have easily been working for the last 4 years on 3, while BF3 was making the most of 2...
Quote:


> Frostbite 3 is the next generation version of Frostbite and is powering the upcoming game Battlefield 4. The game engine has several upgrades including improved tessellation technology. It also features Destruction 4.0, which enhances the in-game destruction over its predecessors. Frostbite 3 will also power Dragon Age III: Inquisition and the upcoming installment of Mass Effect.


----------



## Lhino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Frostbite 3 is powering BF4, Dragon Age 3, and the next Mass Effect game.
> 
> It's got a new logo as well, and DICE doesn't give a new logo on a .5 engine. 1.5 still uses the normal Frostbite logo.
> 
> 
> Compared to Frostbite 2
> 
> 
> 
> EA and DICE both revealed BF4 will be the first game on Frostbite 3, and was reported by tons of sites.
> 
> IGN
> 
> Forbes/
> 
> PC Gamer
> 
> Eurogamer, Polygon, Mercury News, VG247, Digital Spy, Pixel Enemy, etc etc.
> 
> It's a new engine, You guys do know that the BF team and the Frostbite team are not the same thing right? The Frostbite team could have easily been working for the last 4 years on 3, while BF3 was making the most of 2...


Yeah this is true. The engine is developed primarily with Battlefield in mind, but over the past year or two the actual Frostbite programmers on Twitter have been mentioning some pretty interesting things, one in particular has really shed some light on just how much the engine has evolved. The Frostbite team is constantly visiting Bioware in order to expand the toolset to allow for RPG-type games to be made using Frostbite 3.0. They also gave mention of dozens of tech conferences they attended where they learned new things about water rendering algorithms and lighting effects (which is probably why the water has been improved so much, and yes the water is improved across the board in BF4).
It is not a huge leap from 2 to 3, but it is still quite significant. Another thing that DICE has been focused on from what I have seen from job-postings and such over the last year is anti-cheat software and server improvements. This is quite a good thing, hopefully we will see decent netcode this time around.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Yeah this is true. The engine is developed primarily with Battlefield in mind, but over the past year or two the actual Frostbite programmers on Twitter have been mentioning some pretty interesting things, one in particular has really shed some light on just how much the engine has evolved. The Frostbite team is constantly visiting Bioware in order to expand the toolset to allow for RPG-type games to be made using Frostbite 3.0. They also gave mention of dozens of tech conferences they attended where they learned new things about water rendering algorithms and lighting effects (which is probably why the water has been improved so much, and yes the water is improved across the board in BF4).
> It is not a huge leap from 2 to 3, but it is still quite significant. Another thing that DICE has been focused on from what I have seen from job-postings and such over the last year is anti-cheat software and server improvements. This is quite a good thing, hopefully we will see decent netcode this time around.


Yeah, that is major important for bf4.

I wonder if they'll add where we can rate (1-5 stars) and review a server on the battle log.
I think it is important for us to find a good server that doesn't have a douchebag admins or little kid admins running it.

I am pretty sure you don't want to get kicked out of the server because you were doing so well against the other team and unfortunately the admin is on the enemy team.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Can Intel Atom 512MB RAM and intel integrated GPU run BF3/ BF4 and Crysis 3 at ultra settings?

How about Intel Core i7 3770K, 32GB RAM, GTX Titan SLI running on Paint or Minesweepers?
I tried to run my GTX 560 ti and i5 2500k on Paint, and I am getting constantly 30 fps. Anyone having a problem with it?


----------



## Schnitter

Anti Cheat mechanism is not a big deal to me, I would rather they work on their Anti Cheat POLICY. Resetting stats and letting these cheaters keep playing is not punishment enough. They should perma-ban the first time they get caught. Then just work on Cheat detection instead of Anti Cheating.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> Can Intel Atom 512MB RAM and intel integrated GPU run BF3/ BF4 and Crysis 3 at ultra settings?
> 
> How about Intel Core i7 3770K, 32GB RAM, GTX Titan SLI running on Paint or Minesweepers?
> I tried to run my GTX 560 ti and i5 2500k on Paint, and I am getting constantly 30 fps. Anyone having a problem with it?


Idk man, Paint and Minesweeper are pretty system intensive. You might need to get a dual-socket mobo and run 2 3770K's. quite possibly even Tri-SLI or Quad-SLI Titans to get better performance, but I still don't think you'll be able to max them out, Maybe in a few years like it was with Crysis 1...

lols were had, thank you!


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnitter*
> 
> Anti Cheat mechanism is not a big deal to me, I would rather they work on their Anti Cheat POLICY. Resetting stats and letting these cheaters keep playing is not punishment enough. They should perma-ban the first time they get caught. Then just work on Cheat detection instead of Anti Cheating.


Cheaters as in the people who get accused of cheating/hacking the game when they are actually just good or you are talking about cheaters cheater who is actually using hacks and ruining the game for everyone?


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> Can Intel Atom 512MB RAM and intel integrated GPU run BF3/ BF4 and Crysis 3 at ultra settings?
> 
> How about Intel Core i7 3770K, 32GB RAM, GTX Titan SLI running on Paint or Minesweepers?
> I tried to run my GTX 560 ti and i5 2500k on Paint, and I am getting constantly 30 fps. Anyone having a problem with it?


lol just lol dude why I just lol dude Intel atom just lol dude lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> If you want real water, take your toy plans, ships and vehicles, hop in the bathtube and have your all out war


So, youre saying we on the PC platform, the "superior" platform, cant have nice graphics?
Why have inconsistent visuals?
Looks decent in one area and awwwwwwwwwwwwful dated 2001 in one area?

Or are you one of those who think waves are überhardwaredemandingitisntpossibleonmodernhardwareyet?
And according to BF4 pics, we have water battles? Waterbattles with flat dull boring grey lackofglossynessandspeculars 2d decals? Yay, exciting.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> You complain about the overall visual quality of BF3 and a game that isn't ever out yet. And since you claim to be the expert on all things engine wise, make your own game. We all look forward to playing the perfect FPS. Just make sure there's blackjack and hookers.


Yes, give me millions of dollars and a team of dedicated workers.


----------



## Krazee

Yes when playing battlefield u spend so much time in the water. if you do, you are playing the wrong game.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Yes when playing battlefield u spend so much time in the water. if you do, you are playing the wrong game.


No, I spend alot of time looking at the environment, yet killing players.

Its like having a ferrari but it says SAAB on it.


----------



## yoi

is this the type of water you want ?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> is this the type of water you want ?






No this..

Half Life 1 source has better water.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I can see what you mean - hopefully with a better GFX engine it should come.


----------



## Ryncrash

So has anyone thought about getting the Oculus Rift with BF4. I'm hoping that the Oc Rift will be ready for BF4 that would be fun.
For those that dont know know what Oculus Rift is here is a link read up its VR eye wear.








http://www.oculusvr.com/


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryncrash*
> 
> So has anyone thought about getting the Oculus Rift with BF4. I'm hoping that the Oc Rift will be ready for BF4 that would be fun.
> For those that dont know know what Oculus Rift is here is a link read up its VR eye wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.oculusvr.com/


Theyre gonna use students for implementing it (for free) into BF4. Which I find interesting, wonder how buggy it would be. (DICEs motto: Cheap is Good)

But Oculus would be nice, in all games, including BF4 (if done right) and doesnt handicap movement too much.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryncrash*
> 
> So has anyone thought about getting the Oculus Rift with BF4. I'm hoping that the Oc Rift will be ready for BF4 that would be fun.
> For those that dont know know what Oculus Rift is here is a link read up its VR eye wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.oculusvr.com/


This would be awesome if done well. It would clear up so much desk space also when I sold two of four screens. Granted it will be a while before something like this would work for most games.


----------



## Maiky

$300.00 is not bad at all, looks like I need to start saving for this new toy...


----------



## mtbiker033

don't pre-order please:


----------



## Krazee

Fanboys will always pre-order


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Fanboys will always pre-order


aaaaaaand that's why we can't have nice things


----------



## snow cakes

you should update a few things m8, thers a few new pics also


----------



## Pr0xy

Hopefully BF4 will have actual waves and not the 2D crap we got in 3. That scene during the end of the 17 minute trailer with the player in the zodiac heading towards the Naval ship looked damn sexy.

This
http://www.thesangreal.net/gafpics/boat.gif

I nearly came


----------



## Timu

I'm one of the biggest BF fans out there and I can't wait for BF4!!! I saw the uncompressed 60FPS version of the gameplay footage and it looked great!


----------



## 98uk

Guess I should probably play the BF3 single player -_-


----------



## Pr0xy

I never touch multiplayer until I've completed the campaign.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Guess I should probably play the BF3 single player -_-


Oh god, it's not even that good.D=


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Oh god, it's not even that good.D=


Ha, I tried a few levels of BC2 and it was tragic. I never even touched SP in BF3, clocked about 600 hours on MP though.


----------



## Timu

Plus BF3's SP is a waste of 5 hours as well, lol. I put a lot of time into BF3 as well and unlocking most of guns and trying all the DLC it has which I like for the most part.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I enjoyed the bf3 so. But my favourite was bc1, just due to the humour haha


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I enjoyed the bf3 so. But my favourite was bc1, just due to the humour haha


BC1 is just an awesome game, one of my fav BF games out there. Heck it even had the best campaign of a BF game.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

It was just fun to play. In terms of actual story line: bf3 takes the cake.

I would post a video on bc1 lines said during the campaign...but I bet a mod will warn me for stupid profanity in videos.

Look up : bc1 on call of duty


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> It was just fun to play. In terms of actual story line: bf3 takes the cake.
> 
> I would post a video on bc1 lines said during the campaign...but I bet a mod will warn me for stupid profanity in videos.
> 
> Look up : bc1 on call of duty


Ah ok, will do.


----------



## Pr0xy

http://www.examiner.com/article/battlefield-4-dev-tells-fans-that-a-ps4-version-of-the-game-seems-unlikely

Now THAT'S funny I don't care who you are.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0xy*
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/battlefield-4-dev-tells-fans-that-a-ps4-version-of-the-game-seems-unlikely
> 
> Now THAT'S funny I don't care who you are.


I'm not laughing. That's a major dissapointment if true.
Quote:


> Informing fans that it won't be a issue and not to wait for a PS4 announcement implies that the game likely will remain solely on current-gen consoles. "Battlefield 4" has been announced only for the Playstation 3, Xbox 360, and PC and it looks like that will be the only systems the game appears on.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I knew that when they announced it. I told my cousin, I won't be buying another Xbox game, even though I love it and have gamed on it for ages. I even recently got a skin for it...it's so sexy!

http://instagram.com/p/ZMiOEUSwcA/


----------



## Timu

So those [email protected] rumors may be false after all...


----------



## amd655

Because an APU could run BF3 at 60FPS?

Get real.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

It will be GFX like Halo4 managed to pull off - but that will come off with loads of glitches. Knowing EA - it will be an absolute disaster on consoles.

BAD idea not to be including this for next gens. They are limiting themselves.


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Because an APU could run BF3 at 60FPS?
> 
> Get real.


yea it could easily at 720p on medium and the me rich lands could probably play it on high

*(USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST)*


----------



## Totally Dubbed

User was banned for what post? Huh?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> User was banned for what post? Huh?


I think he was pulling a sarcastic comment off


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> User was banned for what post? Huh?
> 
> 
> 
> I think he was pulling a sarcastic comment off
Click to expand...

I troll people into thinking I got banned lol ill stop

Send from my Dominating Fascinate


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Oh good...


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Oh good...


I just seen another dude do it and it looked fun its really not though lol sorry

Send from my Dominating Fascinate


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> don't pre-order please:


Pay the difference on the pre-order deals ($45 vs. 60) and give me the cash for the free DLC as well, and you can ask me not to pre-order. I've loved both Bad Company 2 and Battlefield 3, so I'm fairly confident BF4 will be fun as heck for me too.


----------



## Krazee

What are you truely getting extra in the $70 pre-order???!!


----------



## amd655

Epeen voucher from DICE, and a Pre-ordered BF4 logo above your gravatar on Blog forums.....

ROFL


----------



## Krazee

All that has been shown is 17 mins of game play on a top of the line PC. We have no clue what the multiplayer will consist of. We don't even know what the maps will be like. All we can do is assume and you should know what assume stands for. Pre-ordering is just plainly dumb at this time. Wait for more info. You really have no clue what you are really getting at this point besides another shooter


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'll probably order 1 week before release. Seems pointless to do it now.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Because an APU could run BF3 at 60FPS?
> 
> Get real.


Um, I'm not just talking about the APU as I mean the whole system itself, the PS4's GPU also helps a lot and it should do 720p with medium settings just fine.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Ps4 yeah. Ps3, no.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Ps4 yeah. Ps3, no.


Yeah the PS3 version is on low at 1280x704 running at 30FPS!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Yeah the PS3 version is on low at 1280x704 running at 30FPS!


It is lower than low.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> It is lower than low.


Wow really? Then again I never tried low on PC, just Ultra.


----------



## amd655

Now compare it to the low preset on your PC.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now compare it to the low preset on your PC.


Just tried it, wow low looks quite better than console versions.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> All that has been shown is 17 mins of game play on a top of the line PC. We have no clue what the multiplayer will consist of. We don't even know what the maps will be like. All we can do is assume and you should know what assume stands for. Pre-ordering is just plainly dumb at this time. Wait for more info. You really have no clue what you are really getting at this point besides another shooter


Wrong, we have some info floating around, and as I said, for this discount and my past experiences with the battlefield series, I am not concerned about it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hard to compare pc low graphics with Xbox.
I played a lot on Xbox, and was satisfied.
When I went to pc though...I was jaw dropped on ultra.
On pc with low, it is better, however some things are lost due to that, and those certain things can be found on Xbox. Hard to explain in all honesty


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Wrong, we have some info floating around, and as I said, for this discount and my past experiences with the battlefield series, I am not concerned about it.


Okay, so what info do we have about multiplayer??


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Wrong, we have some info floating around, and as I said, for this discount and my past experiences with the battlefield series, I am not concerned about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so what info do we have about multiplayer??
Click to expand...

Really no reason to preorder this early. For those that are interested in preordering at least wait to see if GMG gets some sort of discount on it (very possible) or maybe EA has some other promotion like the Birthday discount available again... lol.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Really no reason to preorder this early. For those that are interested in preordering at least wait to see if GMG gets some sort of discount on it (very possible) or maybe EA has some other promotion like the Birthday discount available again... lol.


I've pre-ordered for $45 (which is a 25% discount) with a free DLC pack ($10-15 value), what other discount exactly should I be waiting for with this price being acceptable to me?

@Krazee, I've read various articles around the web... not gonna go hunting through my history to try to find them again. One tidbit for example was there being three sides/teams for some maps. As I said....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Pay the difference on the pre-order deals ($45 vs. 60) and give me the cash for the free DLC as well, and you can ask me not to pre-order. I've loved both Bad Company 2 and Battlefield 3, so I'm fairly confident BF4 will be fun as heck for me too.


You vote with your dollars, I'll vote with mine.


----------



## Krazee

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832130326&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL052113&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL052113-_-EMC-052113-Index-_-PCGames-_-32130326-L031C

Newegg 49.99 with promo code: EMCXRVW224


----------



## Totally Dubbed

DAMN it America....


----------



## banging34hzs

This or rome 2.....


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> DAMN it America....


BF4 Premium is like £32 in UK... cheaper that USA I think...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> BF4 Premium is like £32 in UK... cheaper that USA I think...


but is that only premium or with the game etc?

BTW: I was a big Rome TW fan - I think I might get TW2.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> but is that only premium or with the game etc?
> 
> BTW: I was a big Rome TW fan - I think I might get TW2.


Well, it was £32:

http://www.zavvi.com/games/platforms/pc/battlefield-4-free-premium-expansion-dlc-when-you-pre-order-now/10790705.html

It's the game + 1st premium expansion.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Well, it was £32:
> 
> http://www.zavvi.com/games/platforms/pc/battlefield-4-free-premium-expansion-dlc-when-you-pre-order-now/10790705.html
> 
> It's the game + 1st premium expansion.


Not bad! - never heard of zavvi though...+rep for the pointer


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Not bad! - never heard of zavvi though...+rep for the pointer


They were a big high street chain, there was one down in Swindon near me. However, as it all went tits up, they moved online only.


----------



## amd655

HMV.....


----------



## SDBolts619

Since getting my new monitor installed and overclocked, I've been back at BF3 - really enjoying playing Ultra settings on 2560*1440 and getting 70-90 fps.

I'm hopeful that I won't see too much of a performance drop with BF4 - it would be hard to lose those Ultra settings or see a significant drop in the framerate...


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDBolts619*
> 
> Since getting my new monitor installed and overclocked, I've been back at BF3 - really enjoying playing Ultra settings on 2560*1440 and getting 70-90 fps.
> 
> I'm hopeful that I won't see too much of a performance drop with BF4 - it would be hard to lose those Ultra settings or see a significant drop in the framerate...


lucky I got a puny gtx 650 lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amd655

I do 80-160FPS with my GTX 480.

Obviously not on Ultra, i will show my settings..







Recording makes the frames dip at odd points..

EDIT, 660Ti SLi.....LOL my bad


----------



## Amhro

http://www.mordorhq.com/showthread.php?8764-Battlefield-4%99-China-Rising-Expansion-Pack
china rising DLC


----------



## 98uk

Someone said BF4 is unlikely on next gen:
Quote:


> Prepare 4 Battle - 10/29/13
> For PC, Xbox 360, PlayStation 3, Xbox One, PlayStation 4
> 
> Pre-Order Now: http://bit.ly/14u7Zqz
> 
> COMMENT - What platform will YOU be playing on?


----------



## Ghost12

China rising dlc and just seen this one

http://bf4nation.com/drone-strike-expansion-pack/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Someone said BF4 is unlikely on next gen:


just saw it myself!
Very much interesting


----------



## Amhro

http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield-4/features/china-rising

well they are giving this DLC for free to ppl who preordered
this means it doesnt include premium ._.


----------



## Krazee

It's exactly like Strike @ Karkland expansion with the BF3 pre-order


----------



## Frosty288

Finally, so tired of sand, terrorists, and Russians


----------



## abe530

Based on reading the various threads on newer games around here... I'm left wondering if this board thinks ANY game is good anymore. I haven't seen many positive reviews.

And single player is dead huh? I guess I've been out of the gaming game a long time!


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abe530*
> 
> Based on reading the various threads on newer games around here... I'm left wondering if this board thinks ANY game is good anymore. I haven't seen many positive reviews.
> 
> And single player is dead huh? I guess I've been out of the gaming game a long time!


I like this guy

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abe530

I've played three new games since I've built my rig. Crysis 3, Metro Last Light, and BF3... I like all of them... well.. except for Crysis 3... but only because I can't get that buggy bastard to run properly.

Give me a gun, let me shoot bad guys, I'm a happy guy.

Can't wait for BF4... single player.


----------



## Timu

Oh snap, gonna preorder it after hearing about that...on PC of course!


----------



## Conspiracy

Im hesitant to preorder games lately. Really looking forward to this as im sure cod ghosts will probably disappoint me somehow lol


----------



## Krazee

Wait till after E3 to pre-order, we should get all needed info then


----------



## kcuestag

Yeah, EA said they'll ve showing a live demonstration of the Multiplayer, hopefully on PC, can't wait!


----------



## Timu

I can't wait to see multiplayer at E3.


----------



## amd655

*eagerly awaits BETA*


----------



## sterik01

People who don't preorder will not be able to unlock:

Full auto on weapons
Silencers
Optics over 8x zoom
Heavy barrels
And the ability to go prone


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> People who don't preorder will not be able to unlock:
> 
> Full auto on weapons
> Silencers
> Optics over 8x zoom
> Heavy barrels
> And the ability to go prone


trololololololo lol









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lisjak

Looking forward to seeing the multiplayer. Will probably pre order a week before release if it's good


----------



## Totally Dubbed

There's quite a few games I'm looking at now - all being released "fall of 2013":

TW Rome 2
Watchdog
BF4
Batman


----------



## amd655

WD and BF4 definitely


----------



## Slightly skewed

"Man this game is such a broken pile of dog poo. I can't wait to buy the next one!!" - The BF community.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> "Man this game is such a broken pile of dog poo. I can't wait to buy the next one!!" - The BF community.


My thoughts are, Battlefield 3 is awesome, spent over 600 hours, still play it daily and I'm sure I'll still play it another 100-200 hours easily before Battlefield 4 is out, so I definitely can't wait for BF4.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> "Man this game is such a broken pile of dog poo. I can't wait to buy the next one!!" - *The BF community*.


The same bf community that has clocked up over 1billion hours in multiplayer alone the other day on bf twitter. What other audience in the world would do that with such an unhappy opinion.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> "Man this game is such a broken pile of dog poo. I can't wait to buy the next one!!" - The BF community.


at least DICE adds new gameplay mechanics

unlike more mindless idiots that buy the same **** with slightly different killstreaks year after year


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> "Man this game is such a broken pile of dog poo. I can't wait to buy the next one!!" - The BF community.
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts are, Battlefield 3 is awesome, spent over 600 hours, still play it daily and I'm sure I'll still play it another 100-200 hours easily before Battlefield 4 is out, so I definitely can't wait for BF4.
Click to expand...

I have a feeling BF3 will be nearly completely abandoned once BF4 hits. The amount of full and active servers already seem fairly limited to me. Maybe not realistically, but their are some game modes that have very very few active servers already.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I played some bc2 Vietnam yesterday. My God, did I have fun.
No wonder why I hate bf3 and feel it has a COD feel to it.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I played some bc2 Vietnam yesterday. My God, did I have fun.
> No wonder why I hate bf3 and feel it has a COD feel to it.


I don't hate BF3 but I hope BF4 is more like BC2.


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I played some bc2 Vietnam yesterday. My God, did I have fun.
> No wonder why I hate bf3 and feel it has a COD feel to it.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hate BF3 but I hope BF4 is more like BC2.
Click to expand...

have you even played cod? Apperently not because you do not know what it is its no where near not even by a tiny little bit tiny comparison and that's not a opinion that's a fact.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> have you even played cod? Apperently not because you do not know what it is its no where near not even by a tiny little bit tiny comparison and that's not a opinion that's a fact.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


I play COD. All I'm saying is that I would prefer BF4 to be like BC2 because I found it more fun than BF3 despite it offering more content.


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> have you even played cod? Apperently not because you do not know what it is its no where near not even by a tiny little bit tiny comparison and that's not a opinion that's a fact.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> I play COD. All I'm saying is that I would prefer BF4 to be like BC2 because I found it more fun than BF3 despite it offering more content.
Click to expand...

I'm sorry I wasn't replying to you my phone done the wrong person I'm sorry I was replying to tottaly dubbed who said battlefield felt like cod

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Calm yourself. I've played every bfI since 2142 and played cod 4-6.
I hate COD personally, but bf3 felt a lot like COD. Don't tell me metro and qc didn't feel like COD, or else I'll have to ask you the same question


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Calm yourself. I've played every bfI since 2142 and played cod 4-6.
> I hate COD personally, but bf3 felt a lot like COD. Don't tell me metro and qc didn't feel like COD, or else I'll have to ask you the same question


Lol, i agree with your opinion on those maps, but the rest of the game has a very different feel to it. I also hate COD but even the before mentioned maps are more fun than the average COD map despite the similar feeling. Maybe it's just me, lol.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Lol, i agree with your opinion on those maps, but the rest of the game has a very different feel to it. I also hate COD but even the before mentioned maps are more fun than the average COD map despite the similar feeling. Maybe it's just me, lol.


well even playing sine crossing. I felt, at so many points "hiding behind a corner, and these buildings not destroying, just feels exactly like COD, oh what's that, I got killed with an automatic shotgun, oh the surprise there..."

Also don't get me wrong - BC1, BC2, vietnam were all different game types VS BF3 and BF4 - however that doesn't mean I didn't enjoy more "traditional" BF games, like BF2142 - which I in fact deem as my FAVOURITE EVER FPS game.

Here's a video of me on the Xbox, on vietnam, ages ago:
I EVEN SAY at the beginning of the video: "I've been playing it for a while, and it is QUITE FUN actually"
Never said that for the over 350hrs I played BF3.


----------



## mtbiker033

we should find out what they have in store for MP on June 10th until then, remaining skeptical


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Calm yourself. I've played every bfI since 2142 and played cod 4-6.
> I hate COD personally, but bf3 felt a lot like COD. Don't tell me metro and qc didn't feel like COD, or else I'll have to ask you the same question


let me guees if they released a perfect game you would be mad because its to perfect?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Born For TDM

Im buying BF4 regardless of what i see June 10th most likely, i dont know what other MP game would entertain me for 2013..... I suppose DayZ will take up a little time as well xd


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> let me guees if they released a perfect game you would be mad because its to perfect?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Nop.
As your profile picture says: "whatchu talkin' bout?"


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> we should find out what they have in store for MP on June 10th until then, remaining skeptical


I can't wait until that day!


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> let me guees if they released a perfect game you would be mad because its to perfect?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Nop.
> As your profile picture says: "whatchu talkin' bout?"
Click to expand...

:thumbdown:

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kcuestag

Thread cleaned, please do NOT post anything that got leaked as it is under NDA and thus it could bring problems to the forum.

Wait for the E3, they'll show Multiplayer footage tomorrow.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Thread cleaned, please do NOT post anything that got leaked as it is under NDA and thus it could bring problems to the forum.
> 
> Wait for the E3, they'll show Multiplayer footage tomorrow.


On e3expo site it says 11-13 june, not 10-13...

in EU its basicly the 11th, 10pm.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> On e3expo site it says 11-13 june, not 10-13...
> 
> in EU its basicly the 11th, 10pm.


EA's E3 is in 23 hours as of now:

http://www.gamespot.com/e3/ea-press-conference/

We'll definitely see BF4 MP tomorrow.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> EA's E3 is in 23 hours as of now:
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/e3/ea-press-conference/
> 
> We'll definitely see BF4 MP tomorrow.


Correct.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Ah sorry. I got the info from neogaf and even though it is a tremendously popular site, they don't seem to have any issues sharing leaked info. I know, I know, good for them.... I didn't even post the actual information, just a link to it. OCN redefining anal, daily.


----------



## Caz

Going to be ripping up some bandwidth on my phone for sure!


----------



## Ryou-kun

Do you think I should Pre-Order Battlefield 4 on either Limited Edition or Deluxe Edition OR I should wait until I have enough infos about Battlefield 4?
I mean I saw a screenshot of Battlefield 4 from rivaLxfactor, and it sort of got me hooked up to it because it appears it look like recon will have C4....


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> Do you think I should Pre-Order Battlefield 4 on either Limited Edition or Deluxe Edition OR *I should wait until I have enough infos* about Battlefield 4?
> ..


This should be your thought process with any decision.


----------



## Ryou-kun

You guys know what is the difference between Battlefield 4 Limited Edition and Deluxe Edition?
Is it worth spending extra 10 bucks on Deluxe Edition or it is pointless to try?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Ah sorry. I got the info from neogaf and even though it is a tremendously popular site, they don't seem to have any issues sharing leaked info. I know, I know, good for them.... I didn't even post the actual information, just a link to it. *OCN redefining anal, daily*.


hahaha. Agreed


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Ah sorry. I got the info from neogaf and even though it is a tremendously popular site, they don't seem to have any issues sharing leaked info. I know, I know, good for them.... I didn't even post the actual information, just a link to it. *OCN redefining anal, daily*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha. Agreed
Click to expand...

at least there mods actually do there job unlike the other 90% forums in rooting for the mods even though i keep receiving infractions.









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Toxsick

hopefully the multiplayer gameplay will be good..


----------



## Slightly skewed

If anyone wants to see what I posted there is a news section thread that's been up for hours. Apparently that ones ok.







http://www.overclock.net/t/1399137/fb-battlefield-4-muliplayer-image-leak


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> hopefully the multiplayer gameplay will be good..


I hope they better make everything destructible unlike BF3 where majority of the stuff is indestructible.


----------



## Timu

Going by the description they say they'll bring back more destruction. We'll know within hours though.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> I hope they better make everything destructible unlike BF3 where majority of the stuff is indestructible.


i heard they'll fully using the frostbite engine to 80%


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> i heard they'll fully using the frostbite engine to 80%


No such thing as "using engine X to 80%"


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> No such thing as "using engine X to 80%"


doesnt matter.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> No such thing as "using engine X to 80%"


why not? is old news, maybe it will be less.

It appears the Frostbite engine will once again return but in contrast to Battlefield 3, the new entry will utilize 80% of the engine's total power, as compared to only 30% used in BF3.

Source http://www.psxextreme.com/ps3-news/12867.html


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> why not? is old news, maybe it will be less.
> 
> It appears the Frostbite engine will once again return but in contrast to Battlefield 3, the new entry will utilize 80% of the engine's total power, as compared to only 30% used in BF3.
> 
> Source http://www.psxextreme.com/ps3-news/12867.html


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> why not? is old news, maybe it will be less.
> 
> It appears the Frostbite engine will once again return but in contrast to Battlefield 3, the new entry will utilize 80% of the engine's total power, as compared to only 30% used in BF3.
> 
> Source http://www.psxextreme.com/ps3-news/12867.html


Still no such thing.

Its called hyping little kids up so they preorder and get psyched up like: OMG GRAPHICS GONNA BE 538275892375 TIMES BETTER YOYOYOOYOYOYOYO mtndew 10/10!!1

Dont you ever wonder why the only developer who goes all out bees with its engine is DICE?
(Because the kids will believe ANYTHING)

You dont hear Crytek going: Oh Crysis 2 uses 40% of CryEngine3!

Or EPIC Games going: Oh UT3 uses 13.3% of UE3!!

Or Valve: Half Life 2 uses only 37% of SOURCE Engine!

Dont hear Microsoft saying: Windows 7 used only 78% of the architecture!
Windows 8 uses 99% so thats a reason why you should buy it!

Whatever DICE says about their engine is just lies and bollocks either way.
Theyre doing it to hype clueless gamers up.

Just like when they hyped PC gamers up when they pulled the "PC Primary Lead Platform" lie.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Still no such thing.
> 
> Its called hyping little kids up so they preorder and get psyched up like: OMG GRAPHICS GONNA BE 538275892375 TIMES BETTER YOYOYOOYOYOYOYO mtndew 10/10!!1
> 
> Dont you ever wonder why the only developer who goes all out bees with its engine is DICE?
> (Because the kids will believe ANYTHING)
> 
> You dont hear Crytek going: Oh Crysis 2 uses 40% of CryEngine3!
> 
> Or EPIC Games going: Oh UT3 uses 13.3% of UE3!!
> 
> Or Valve: Half Life 2 uses only 37% of SOURCE Engine!


its about the destruction.

graphics wise battlefield 4 will be the same.


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> why not? is old news, maybe it will be less.
> 
> It appears the Frostbite engine will once again return but in contrast to Battlefield 3, the new entry will utilize 80% of the engine's total power, as compared to only 30% used in BF3.
> 
> Source http://www.psxextreme.com/ps3-news/12867.html
> 
> 
> 
> Still no such thing.
> 
> Its called hyping little kids up so they preorder and get psyched up like: OMG GRAPHICS GONNA BE 538275892375 TIMES BETTER YOYOYOOYOYOYOYO mtndew 10/10!!1
> 
> Dont you ever wonder why the only developer who goes all out bees with its engine is DICE?
> (Because the kids will believe ANYTHING)
> 
> You dont hear Crytek going: Oh Crysis 2 uses 40% of CryEngine3!
> 
> Or EPIC Games going: Oh UT3 uses 13.3% of UE3!!
> 
> Or Valve: Half Life 2 uses only 37% of SOURCE Engine!
> 
> Dont hear Microsoft saying: Windows 7 used only 78% of the architecture!
> Windows 8 uses 99% so thats a reason why you should buy it!
> 
> Whatever DICE says about their engine is just lies and bollocks either way.
> Theyre doing it to hype clueless gamers up
> 
> Just like when they hyped PC gamers up when they pulled the "PC Primary Lead Platform" lie.
Click to expand...

you sound like a kid yourself with that rant. Calm down go outside there's some good graphics out there







get some fresh air.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> you sound like a kid yourself with that rant. Calm down go outside there's some good graphics out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get some fresh air.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Love people that cannot understand what has been written and twists words.

1. There is no definite "usage" of an engine.
2. Theres no such thing as "50 usage" of said engine.
3. Its bollocks as an engine changes so there never will be a "usage" percentage.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Love people that cannot understand what has been written and twists words.
> 
> 1. There is no definite "usage" of an engine.
> 2. Theres no such thing as "50 usage" of said engine.
> 3. Its bollocks as an engine changes so there never will be a "usage" percentage.


you seem mad.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I agree with marketing hype.
If that was the case (increase in usage of FB engine), then why was there more destruction in BC2?
Go figure.


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> you sound like a kid yourself with that rant. Calm down go outside there's some good graphics out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get some fresh air.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Love people that cannot understand what has been written and twists words.
> 
> 1. There is no definite "usage" of an engine.
> 2. Theres no such thing as "50 usage" of said engine.
> 3. Its bollocks as an engine changes so there never will be a "usage" percentage.
Click to expand...

I understand they hype but your acting like a little girl who lost her ice cream









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I agree with marketing hype.
> If that was the case (increase in usage of FB engine), then why was there more destruction in BC2?
> Go figure.


Maybe they used "100% of Frostbite 1.0" for BC2...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Maybe they used "100% of Frostbite 1.0" for BC2...


hahahahah


----------



## Krazee

Priceless, they tried to show Battlefied4 on the Xbox One and it froze. hahahaha


----------



## Thyrllan

So PC users are going to get screwed, one or way or another, for Battlefield 4.


----------



## Krazee

And Second Assault DLC coming first to Xbox One... LAME


----------



## hamzta09

Battlefield 4.
Console leadplatform.
Ported to PC.

Guaranteed.


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> And Second Assault DLC coming first to Xbox One... LAME












Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krazee

Let the disappointment begin!!


----------



## Lisjak

Argh, I am late. Did I miss anything? Have they shown bf4 yet?


----------



## Valkayria

Oh shi.. forgot E3 was today. Damn work making me forget things.


----------



## Krazee

Not yet, willing to bet it will towards the end


----------



## Krazee

Well here we go now


----------



## Faster_is_better

BF4 right now, http://www.twitch.tv/rivalxfactor


----------



## hamzta09

So it looks 100% like BF3.... yawn, expected better graphics but I guess not.

Water too is still flat, poor destruction err modelswap and the likes.

Didnt they say they were gonna use 80% more of Frostbite now rather than 30%?









Where did those 50% go? Rofl.


----------



## Krazee

So 5 player squads. Supression is still a big thing.


----------



## kcuestag

Mother of god, they took the huge building down!!!









PRE-ORDERED!


----------



## Krazee

Still want news if they included chat support or not


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Mother of god, they took the huge building down!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRE-ORDERED!


They got you.









Mirror's Edge returning, that's awesome at any rate.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Holy crap. That was awesome. Sold!


----------



## hamzta09

LOL you buy the game because of downing a single building?

I doubt its dynamic, its probably just like that one tower on caspian border at the end of a game.

Its more like youre buying a standalone DLC.
Graphics look 100% the same as BF3 on PC.
Destruction isnt improved in any way.

All they did was down a building lol.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> LOL you buy the game because of downing a single building?
> 
> I doubt its dynamic, its probably just like that one tower on caspian border at the end of a game.


No, I buy the game because I love the Battlefield series, and because I love seeing Commander back, 5 man squads... Plus new maps, new weapons, more fun, I spent over 600 hours on BF3 and I'm sure I'll spend same or lot more on BF4, so why not.









Of course I know that destruction is most likely scripted but who cares? it looked awesome.









Please, stop hating Battlefield 4, I understand your hate for BF3, but BF4 looks so much better (gameplay wise, not saying graphic wise).


----------



## smartasien

I know they were just showing some key features like destructible environments... but did they have to make everything so staged? *this is the part where we blow up ur chopper so sit still and don't shoot...

graphically the game looks identical to bf3.. but i'll prob still buy it regardless


----------



## Krazee

I'm still skeptical


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> LOL you buy the game because of downing a single building?
> 
> I doubt its dynamic, its probably just like that one tower on caspian border at the end of a game.
> 
> Its more like youre buying a standalone DLC.
> Graphics look 100% the same as BF3 on PC.
> Destruction isnt improved in any way.
> 
> All they did was down a building lol.


So you missed the whole commander role and everything that comes with it? New vehicles and destruction? That tank they brought down through the roof? Go troll somewhere else.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartasien*
> 
> I know they were just showing some key features like destructible environments... but did they have to make everything so staged? *this is the part where we blow up ur chopper so sit still and don't shoot...
> 
> graphically the game looks identical to bf3.. but i'll prob still buy it regardless


Common they only have a limited amount of time to show off the most they can.


----------



## smartasien

lol iono why ur on the defensive. i'm a die hard bf fan so its obv i'm still gonna buy and play it. don't hate cuz some ppl tell it like it is.

take your own advice. think first, post second.


----------



## Valkayria

Where you guys watching the stream?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> Where you guys watching the stream?


Stream is over.

Also guys, please stop this love/hate discussion against each other, I won't tolerate it. If you have issues, discuss them on private, not in this thread.

Thank you.


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Stream is over..


Fudge. I'm always late to the party.


----------



## Lisjak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> Fudge. I'm always late to the party.


The video is already on youtube


----------



## SpardaHK

They were running around in it before this.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartasien*
> 
> lol iono why ur on the defensive. i'm a die hard bf fan so its obv i'm still gonna buy and play it. don't hate cuz some ppl tell it like it is.
> 
> take your own advice. think first, post second.


Well then explain to me how else they would be able to show off those key features without scripting it with the limited amount of time they had? If it's so obvious why complain about it at all?

For those that missed the live stream. The quality isn't the best right now but I'm sure there will be an actual HD version out soon.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Please, stop hating Battlefield 4, I understand your hate for BF3, but BF4 looks so much better (gameplay wise, not saying graphic wise).


You say that off a demo, that they try and perfect at a game expo?
That made me laugh, uncontrollably.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Well then explain to me how else they would be able to show off those key features without scripting it with the limited amount of time they had? If it's so obvious why complain about it at all? Also, your complete mutilation of the English language is enough to discredit your post.
> 
> For those that missed the live stream. The quality isn't the best right now but I'm sure there will be an actual HD version out soon.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Some of this looks great, a couple of things did not like the look of, the characters models and weapons and movement looked more medal of honour warfighter than bf3 to me, not too keen on the bullet traces either and the hit markers looked cod. The vehicle play looked great though and obviously the new/old bf3 plus such as commander and bigger squads. Waiting for more gameplay before purchase pre-order


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You say that off a demo, that they try and perfect at a game expo?
> That made me laugh, uncontrollably.


I blame it on hype.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I blame it on hype.


hahaha fair









Although that said - it looks scripted - but looks really, really good.
I ESPECIALLY like the COMMANDER ONLINE part:


----------



## hamzta09

To clarify guys... the building collapsing is part of the SIEGE gamemode. Nothing else.

Theyre not gonna have 20 story buildings that players can mow down at will cause it wouldnt simply work out properly for gameplays sake.

And so you know the tank bit where they blow the pillar, set piece obviously. As the C4 didnt do anything to the surrounding.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> hahaha fair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although that said - it looks scripted - but looks really, really good.
> I ESPECIALLY like the COMMANDER ONLINE part:


shieeeet , looks good!


----------



## redalert

Do sound effects seem alot different in BF4 than BF3 in that clip? I wonder since squads will be 5 man now will there be 5 classes instead of 4.


----------



## Timu

Commander+destruction+instant knife kil in the front +counter knife attack=instant buy. Looks like a step up from BF3!


----------



## akaTRAP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> To clarify guys... the building collapsing is part of the SIEGE gamemode. Nothing else.
> 
> Theyre not gonna have 20 story buildings that players can mow down at will cause it wouldnt simply work out properly for gameplays sake.
> 
> And so you know the tank bit where they blow the pillar, set piece obviously. As the C4 didnt do anything to the surrounding.












.................................................I still want it lol. Looked better than anything else shown at E3 so far.


----------



## boredgunner

Commander and bigger squads won't fix everything that's wrong with BF3. Looks like the same crap once again. Least interesting thing at E3 by far.


----------



## SpardaHK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Least interesting thing at E3 by far.


So salty.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> To clarify guys... the building collapsing is part of the SIEGE gamemode. Nothing else.
> 
> Theyre not gonna have 20 story buildings that players can mow down at will cause it wouldnt simply work out properly for gameplays sake.
> 
> And so you know the tank bit where they blow the pillar, set piece obviously. As the C4 didnt do anything to the surrounding.


Who cares?
Go QQ on the ghost thread.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Peter M from EA just confirmed that the MP footage shown was indeed console (PS4/XBone) so expect something a bit better for PC.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Peter M from EA just confirmed that the MP footage shown was indeed console (PS4/XBone) so expect something a bit better for PC.


Whaaa?

Link/source, etc


----------



## Greenback

what I had to laugh about, was they already have DLC and the games not been released, which means they had something in the game took it out so they could sale it later for more money


----------



## funty3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Peter M from EA just confirmed that the MP footage shown was indeed console (PS4/XBone) so expect something a bit better for PC.


There is no E key on Xbox or play station that's what came up when in the elevator use button, so it wasn't a console we were watching!


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funty3000*
> 
> There is no E key on Xbox or play station that's what came up when in the elevator use button, so it wasn't a console we were watching!


Did you see the way they turned? It was so easily noticed that it was on a console(or at least a controller), lol. There is no way that someone on a pc would turn or aim that slow on a normal pc multi player match, they would die way to fast.


----------



## funty3000

There some of the worst players I have ever seen, its all staged, most of them couldn't hit the side of a house!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenback*
> 
> what I had to laugh about, was they already have DLC and the games not been released, which means they had something in the game took it out so they could sale it later for more money


Yup, and nobody complains about this, however they'll complain about $20 Skyrim DLC that adds 100 hours to the game. No doubt people will go crazy for a day 1 Battlefield DLC that just includes maps/equipment for $15 or so.


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yup, and nobody complains about this, however they'll complain about $20 Skyrim DLC that adds 100 hours to the game. No doubt people will go crazy for a day 1 Battlefield DLC that just includes maps/equipment for $15 or so.


I sure as hell will.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> I sure as hell will.


LOL, I will as well. I wish they had a preorder premium edition. So for say $70 or $80 you would get all the dlc pack to come( like a season pass). Instead they offer a game for too much that only includes 1 dlc that will be included with a premium pack that they will sell separately.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Did you see the way they turned? It was so easily noticed that it was on a console(or at least a controller), lol. There is no way that someone on a pc would turn or aim that slow on a normal pc multi player match, they would die way to fast.


He said in the live interview (which is over) that it was dev kits running on console spec hardware and that's what we can expect to see image quality wise on the consoles. I guess i should have mentioned that in my last post.


----------



## akaTRAP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yup, and nobody complains about this, however they'll complain about $20 Skyrim DLC that adds 100 hours to the game. No doubt people will go crazy for a day 1 Battlefield DLC that just includes maps/equipment for $15 or so.


I honestly thought Premium was worth it because I like three of the five packs that came with it...........then again I've clocked in around 500 hours between the PS3 and 360 versions









Even though some people are saying the building falling was scripted.....still don't care lol. Still pre-ordering.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yeah it was all scripted. That chopper part in the boat ....in reality they would be all dead. But to make it look nice they didn't kill him.
Anyway looks good, nothing over the top, but definitely a good move forwards by going backwards. See the irony behind that one. More destruction, old features, better graphics equate to a better game


----------



## excelerater

BF2 and BF3 are hack central ,if I see a player 29 and 3 or 54 and 6 or whatever he is hacking,anyone over a 50% KTD ratio and start to wonder if
he is legit...I been playing FPSs for 15 years and no one can run and gun and come out with these stupid scores unless they have cheats

kids actually pay monthly dues to have this feature (auto aim,wall hacks,infer red targeting ) and its pretty sad
Until Battlefield takes on its hacks it will always be a poor game...


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *excelerater*
> 
> BF2 and BF3 are hack central ,if I see a player 29 and 3 or 54 and 6 or whatever he is hacking,anyone over a 50% KTD ratio and start to wonder if
> he is legit...I been playing FPSs for 15 years and no one can run and gun and come out with these stupid scores unless they have cheats
> 
> kids actually pay monthly dues to have this feature (auto aim,wall hacks,infer red targeting ) and its pretty sad
> Until Battlefield takes on its hacks it will always be a poor game...


The only other way you can have such a good K/D is a medic with an M16A3 and camping, unless your good and can drop alot of people, run, heal, repeat... something I can do lol

Plus BF3 honestly was a badly made game... laser sights give you 70% boost in accuracy so the bullets dont spray as much







, medics have alot more health then any other class and there weapons are just bs they have the best weapons in the game, defibs dont need to recharge like BFBC2, knife fails 50% of the time, spawn protection doesnt work 50% of the time. Im gonna stop here seeing I know theres gonna be a lot of girls crying at this point









The only thing Im liking about BF4 atm is the counter knife, been waiting ages for that


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *excelerater*
> 
> BF2 and BF3 are hack central ,if I see a player 29 and 3 or 54 and 6 or whatever he is hacking,anyone over a 50% KTD ratio and start to wonder if
> he is legit...I been playing FPSs for 15 years and no one can run and gun and come out with these stupid scores unless they have cheats
> 
> kids actually pay monthly dues to have this feature (auto aim,wall hacks,infer red targeting ) and its pretty sad
> Until Battlefield takes on its hacks it will always be a poor game...


I have seen and played with many good players that can easily have a 2:1 k/d ratio or better. That said I would agree that many people with a 10:1 ratio are most likely cheating. Some people are just that good, but not most.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> I have seen and played with many good players that can have a 2:1 k/d ratio or better. That said I would agree that many people with a 5:1 ratio are most likely cheating. Some people are just that good, but not most.


getting a 5:1 K/D isnt to hard if you have a good squad with medics but when its some lvl 1 with a pistol that just started and has 50:1 then yeah thats a bit bs lol


----------



## Buska103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *excelerater*
> 
> BF2 and BF3 are hack central ,if I see a player 29 and 3 or 54 and 6 or whatever he is hacking,anyone over a 50% KTD ratio and start to wonder if
> he is legit...I been playing FPSs for 15 years and no one can run and gun and come out with these stupid scores unless they have cheats
> 
> kids actually pay monthly dues to have this feature (auto aim,wall hacks,infer red targeting ) and its pretty sad
> Until Battlefield takes on its hacks it will always be a poor game...












I really really have to disagree with that.... anything is entirely possible.
If you're an above average player, you can defeat about 75% of your enemies in 1v1 encounters. Heal yourself after every encounter and you have a recipe for success. Rinse and repeat. Always advance from cover to cover where it is hard for enemies to kill you, and the odds even go further in your favor. Learn from mistakes and avoid playing "like everyone else". I'd have to say the majority of my infantry kills are made when my enemy doesn't even have a chance to fire back.
There are always those times where you get overwhelmed by many enemies or a tank, you could die here and there but always hope to get revived









I had a 1.9kdr in BC2 and a 1.8~ KDR in MW2, yet in BF3 I'm at a crazy 3.8~ KDR. Part of that could be due to heavy vehicle usage, but I'm not at all a shoddy infantryman (and those two are 4 day old and 2 day old battlereports, respectively).


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *excelerater*
> 
> BF2 and BF3 are hack central ,if I see a player 29 and 3 or 54 and 6 or whatever he is hacking,anyone over a 50% KTD ratio and start to wonder if
> he is legit...I been playing FPSs for 15 years and no one can run and gun and come out with these stupid scores unless they have cheats
> 
> kids actually pay monthly dues to have this feature (auto aim,wall hacks,infer red targeting ) and its pretty sad
> Until Battlefield takes on its hacks it will always be a poor game...


I'd also have to disagree. I'm a fairly good player but nothing spectacular and I often go at least 2:1 in bf3. Sometimes on good days i've done like 15-1, 30-3 and such. Its not until you see like 50-0 or 100-1 should you start considering them a most probable hacker.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

It really comes down to how you play tbh if your like me and just charge in some games like *this* then yeah your gonna have a crap k/d but if your careful then you can have games like *this* & *this* (sxcnt is my BF3 name btw lol)

In the end its about how you are as a player and how good your squad is, like if you play with a squad full of friends on TS like me or alone with randoms lol


----------



## akaTRAP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> The only other way you can have such a good K/D is a medic with an M16A3 and camping, unless your good and can drop alot of people, run, heal, repeat... something I can do lol
> 
> Plus BF3 honestly was a badly made game... laser sights give you 70% boost in accuracy so the bullets dont spray as much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , medics have alot more health then any other class and there weapons are just bs they have the best weapons in the game, defibs dont need to recharge like BFBC2, knife fails 50% of the time, spawn protection doesnt work 50% of the time. Im gonna stop here seeing I know theres gonna be a lot of girls crying at this point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing Im liking about BF4 atm is the counter knife, been waiting ages for that


sad part is it's true. Assault class is easily overpowered because every gun they have is a laser pointer......M16, AEK, M416, F2000, etc. Thank God the vast majority of console players are trash and still get wrecked with an M249 or a PKP......even though the PDW's stand a good chance against an Assault Rifle, and good luck against someone that knows how to use the M40A5 aggressively.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *excelerater*
> 
> BF2 and BF3 are hack central ,if I see a player 29 and 3 or 54 and 6 or whatever he is hacking,anyone over a 50% KTD ratio and start to wonder if
> he is legit...I been playing FPSs for 15 years and no one can run and gun and come out with these stupid scores unless they have cheats
> 
> kids actually pay monthly dues to have this feature (auto aim,wall hacks,infer red targeting ) and its pretty sad
> Until Battlefield takes on its hacks it will always be a crap game...


This alone makes me excited for the console versions and not the PC version....or any FPS PC game in general. The only time I see cheaters on console is in CoD (haven't forgotten about you Halo 2!), and even that's extremely rare.


----------



## Yukss

cant wait for the game


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akaTRAP*
> 
> sad part is it's true. Assault class is easily overpowered because every gun they have is a laser pointer......M16, AEK, M416, F2000, etc. Thank God the vast majority of console players are trash and still get wrecked with an M249 or a PKP......even though the PDW's stand a good chance against an Assault Rifle, and good luck against someone that knows how to use the M40A5 aggressively.


Well its funny you say about the M249 I play with a girl and the M249 is her baby she can easily mow down assault class guys with it







and it makes them rage so hard seeing its a girl owning them... and shes on pc to! but she doesnt have a good K/D most of the time tho









But yes BF3 was geared toward the assault class no matter how you put it they have the best weapons as you said M16, AEK, M416, F2000 but also the underslung barrel things like the mass the M320 you can have an M16 with LVG m320 and own everyone seeing all you need is a support and another medic for health, EA and Dice mad BF3 unfair in the regard so Im really hoping they fix it in BF4 and make everything more even


----------



## Beens17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *excelerater*
> 
> BF2 and BF3 are hack central ,if I see a player 29 and 3 or 54 and 6 or whatever he is hacking,anyone over a 50% KTD ratio and start to wonder if
> he is legit...I been playing FPSs for 15 years and no one can run and gun and come out with these stupid scores unless they have cheats
> 
> kids actually pay monthly dues to have this feature (auto aim,wall hacks,infer red targeting ) and its pretty sad
> Until Battlefield takes on its hacks it will always be a poor game...


So, you saying i'm hacking?...


----------



## akaTRAP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Well its funny you say about the M249 I play with a girl and the M249 is her baby she can easily mow down assault class guys with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it makes them rage so hard seeing its a girl owning them... and shes on pc to! but she doesnt have a good K/D most of the time tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yes BF3 was geared toward the assault class no matter how you put it they have the best weapons as you said M16, AEK, M416, F2000 but also the underslung barrel things like the mass the M320 you can have an M16 with LVG m320 and own everyone seeing all you need is a support and another medic for health, EA and Dice mad BF3 unfair in the regard so Im really hoping they fix it in BF4 and make everything more even


The M249 is my second-top weapon behind the AEK, and I have 1,200 kills with both of them. The M249 literally gets scared whenever suppression takes over. I REALLY REALLY hope they nerf the mess out of it in BF4. I get tired of being suppressed and my bullets not registering even though I'm hitting the guy square in the head. AND they need to remove the glitch that allows people to survive with 0% health........AND a bit more splash damage........AND nerf the Stiglas a little bit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beens17*
> 
> So, you saying i'm hacking?...


.............................yes







lol


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akaTRAP*
> 
> The M249 is my second-top weapon behind the AEK, and I have 1,200 kills with both of them. The M249 literally gets scared whenever suppression takes over. I REALLY REALLY hope they nerf the mess out of it in BF4. I get tired of being suppressed and my bullets not registering even though I'm hitting the guy square in the head. AND they need to remove the glitch that allows people to survive with 0% health........AND a bit more splash damage........AND nerf the Stiglas a little bit.


lol my best weapon is the knife







but the suppression is bs in BF3 like really I get it but when your point blank and the bullets arnt hitting thats a bit stupid, with auto snipers if your suppressed your stuffed basically and really thats not fair. lol didnt you know we have 101% health in BF3...







, they also need to make it so theres more options for taking out jets seeing atm they are op as well....









I also have a question... when the hell is beta coming out?


----------



## akaTRAP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> lol my best weapon is the knife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the suppression is bs in BF3 like really I get it but when your point blank and the bullets arnt hitting thats a bit stupid, with auto snipers if your suppressed your stuffed basically and really thats not fair. lol didnt you know we have 101% health in BF3...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , they also need to make it so theres more options for taking out jets seeing atm they are op as well....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a question... when the hell is beta coming out?


I honestly don't think the jets are OP. Get two people firing Stigla's, opposite sides of the map, one before he flares, one after. One-hit disable. And console lag makes it so that the missiles won't even look at the flares. It's a "lol nope!" and I still get disabled. And ECM only makes missiles go around you if fired too late, then when it goes away they hit you, so I gotta fly ridiculously low AND STILL GET LOCKED ON WITH A STIGLA to avoid them.

Funny story!







Op Firestorm, squad on US mountain, one recon, three engineer, one SOFLAM, three Javelins, constant lock-on, and all I did was turn my thrusters on and fly in a circle in front of ALL of them







because flying in a big circle is how you avoid Javelins without using countermeasures....and then when they ran out I turned around and killed them all. My 29 service stars with the jets say they're JUUUUUUUUST fine







No seriously if they just made Below Radar break locks and ECM work like flares if used after a missile's launched, AA and Jets would be 100% fine.....CHOPPERS are a different story










I don't know when but now I don't want to play it on the 360 lmao







.....yeesh, a PS4 or a gaming PC.....hopefully pre-ordering the PS4 and putting it on eBay pays off huge.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Peter M from EA just confirmed that the MP footage shown was indeed console (PS4/XBone) so expect something a bit better for PC.


So consoles now have Buttons: 1, 2, T and V?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Who cares?
> Go QQ on the ghost thread.


What ghost thread?
You mean the BF3 thread youve never been to? Right.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> The only other way you can have such a good K/D is a medic with an M16A3 and camping


and vehicles
60-0 with a jet... 90-1 with a chopper... easy


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> and vehicles
> 60-0 with a jet... 90-1 with a chopper... easy


^ that to, to many vehicle whore tho it sucks


----------



## Epicholymonk

I enjoyed Battlefield 3 when it came out but after the big update and server things it wasn't so great and couldn't connect to many games... probably just my own experience and im speaking of console gaming on 360.... Battlefield 4 is coming up soon and im excited to see it and play it since i have not played games in a year now being deployed and what not... but i have yet to decided if i want this for 360 or for the PC because i have now a partial complete PC and will complete this PC so it can run good games soon.... so I am unsure what to do ... PC or 360 but non the less BF4 shall be amazing!


----------



## Bluemustang

PC of course, controls are so much better. I use the 360 controller for jets and i tried aiming with it once for infantry and omg it took like 2 seconds for me just to aim at something haha. Then i kept over shooting. I cant imagine how people play fps with that nightmare


----------



## Totally Dubbed

This really reminds me of BF2142 & BF2:


----------



## kcuestag

Updated main post with the Multiplayer and Commander video.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So consoles now have Buttons: 1, 2, T and V?
> What ghost thread?
> You mean the BF3 thread youve never been to? Right.


why would ive been to?

for a game that i never play anymore?









And what was your point in that?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Updated main post with the Multiplayer and Commander video.


where's that repppp attttt!

haha - no but seriously, cheers.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Shutup and take my money EA!


----------



## Pr0xy

Oh commander mode, how I've missed thee. Now lets see what they do with voip or if we have to stick with teamspeak/vent.


----------



## SDBolts619

The big question for me is how well they can fix hit detection. Nothing sucks more than not having your hits register, or being two steps around a corner and still getting shot...


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDBolts619*
> 
> The big question for me is how well they can fix hit detection. Nothing sucks more than not having your hits register, or being two steps around a corner and still getting shot...


dunno bout that.

same thing in BF2 And bf2142


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDBolts619*
> 
> The big question for me is how well they can fix hit detection. Nothing sucks more than not having your hits register, or being two steps around a corner and still getting shot...


its called lag





















:thumbdown::thumbdown::beer:usually the other person has better internet than you so they have no lag and of course your screen may show you in a building beside the door when you may actually be in the street

































































Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Updated main post with the Multiplayer and Commander video.


You should also update the OP with the exact release date and the correct Frostbite engine and DirectX version (Frostbite 3 and DirectX 11.1).


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Aren't multiplayer live streams supposed to be up today?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Aren't multiplayer live streams supposed to be up today?


http://blogs.battlefield.com/2013/06/bf4-live-stream-from-e3/
Quote:


> You will be able to follow the 3 days of live streaming right here on the Battlefield Blog. The first day of streaming starts June 11 12.30AM PDT / 9.30PM CET


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> You should also update the OP with the exact release date and the correct Frostbite engine and DirectX version (Frostbite 3 and DirectX 11.1).


You're right, hopefully they release the minimum/recommended requirements soon.


----------



## Intel4Life

bf4 live stream about to start in 1 min

http://www.twitch.tv/battlefield?utm_campaign=live_embed_click&utm_source=www.battlefield.com


----------



## VettePilot

My hope is that they fix hit registration and put it server side and not client side. That is why so many people cry wallhack when they get killed a second after running behind a wall. They do not understand that the high ping players are lagging out the server and they see you in front of them still but in your screen you are behind cover already.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> My hope is that they fix hit registration and put it server side and not client side. That is why so many people cry wallhack when they get killed a second after running behind a wall. They do not understand that the high ping players are lagging out the server and they see you in front of them still but in your screen you are behind cover already.


I really do think DICE have taken note of their mis-steps in BF3. Hell, the amount of support/content they kept releasing to keep BF3 this long says that DICE isn't just a Ubisoft - releasing a *coughcoughTomClancy* game just to milk a cash cow


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> My hope is that they fix hit registration and put it server side and not client side. That is why so many people cry wallhack when they get killed a second after running behind a wall. They do not understand that the high ping players are lagging out the server and they see you in front of them still but in your screen you are behind cover already.
> 
> 
> 
> I really do think DICE have taken note of their mis-steps in BF3. Hell, the amount of support/content they kept releasing to keep BF3 this long says that DICE isn't just a Ubisoft - releasing a *coughcoughTomClancy* game just to milk a cash cow
Click to expand...

I don't think they can change to server side hit registration now. It seems to me like part of Frostbite is that the hit reg is on the client side, though I may be wrong and it could be unrelated to the engine entirely. It seems like a huge component of the game to change, and I don't see them doing it now. Instead they will likely build upon BF3, optimize and improve it, but leave the main engine/mechanics as is to keep them stable.

Someone else mentioned about latency being a factor in the hit reg. It's pretty huge actually. Notice that guy who is killing you all time? He probably has a better ping time to the server than you. The people who play at 20 or less ping to server are getting the real experience. People playing up to 40ms are getting average-good. People 60-100 have a noticeable delay in what really happens in the game. 100+ means that you are largely behind what is going on. That's not to say it can't be enjoyable or you can't do well with a high ping, but it is a huge cause of those death behind corners, or while taking cover. If you're playing with 80+ ping don't even bother to use crouch/prone for cover behind objects, because if someone shot at your head, crouch will be to slow with the latency to actually work and you will die anyway. Same with trying to escape bullets around a corner, they already unloaded into your back, when on your screen you hopped around the corner.


----------



## akaTRAP

So according to the stream, the next-gen consoles are running 64-players at 60fps. I'm guessing it'll be 720p, but I honestly don't care at this point................there goes my reason for buying a gaming PC.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Lots of info coming though on the stream. Spectator mode etc.


----------



## Krazee

Loads of spray and pray on the stream


----------



## akaTRAP

I also heard that the skyscraper falling in the stream isn't scripted, and that destroying four pillars at the bottom will cause it to fall............interesting.


----------



## Buska103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akaTRAP*
> 
> I also heard that the skyscraper falling in the stream isn't scripted, and that destroying four pillars at the bottom will cause it to fall............interesting.


Caspian radio tower downfall is triggered at the 20 ticket mark.
Shanghai tower will be triggered at the demolition of the 4 base pillars.

does it really matter about how scripted it is? It's the same fundamental idea. Except now everyone will blow up the tower ASAP because they can


----------



## Greenback

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akaTRAP*
> 
> I also heard that the skyscraper falling in the stream isn't scripted, and that destroying four pillars at the bottom will cause it to fall............interesting.


If you get it to fall just as there are 10 enemies underneath does it count as an I win button or just plain old multi-kill


----------



## Slightly skewed

In game VOIP on PC as standard has been confirmed on twitter.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> In game VOIP on PC as standard has been confirmed on twitter.


Link please? If true, this is great news!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Link please? If true, this is great news!


https://twitter.com/Battlefield/status/344513817784500226


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> https://twitter.com/Battlefield/status/344513817784500226


Great news.


----------



## XKaan

NOICE!


----------



## EliteReplay

can some one ask them why bf4 isnt 128 vs 128 players? or at least 90 vs 90


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> can some one ask them why bf4 isnt 128 vs 128 players? or at least 90 vs 90


because not everyone has 6 or more cores.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shelklas

Sub!


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> because not everyone has 6 or more cores.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


they said it is possible to do. but if they have the same map size like battlefield 3, no... the maps there arent almost too small for 64.


----------



## Thoth420

This is the only BF3 player I have subbed(or need to have subbed) talking about BF4:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtKO2TjWDls


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I don't think they can change to server side hit registration now. It seems to me like part of Frostbite is that the hit reg is on the client side, though I may be wrong and it could be unrelated to the engine entirely. It seems like a huge component of the game to change, and I don't see them doing it now. Instead they will likely build upon BF3, optimize and improve it, but leave the main engine/mechanics as is to keep them stable.
> 
> Someone else mentioned about latency being a factor in the hit reg. It's pretty huge actually. Notice that guy who is killing you all time? He probably has a better ping time to the server than you. The people who play at 20 or less ping to server are getting the real experience. People playing up to 40ms are getting average-good. People 60-100 have a noticeable delay in what really happens in the game. 100+ means that you are largely behind what is going on. That's not to say it can't be enjoyable or you can't do well with a high ping, but it is a huge cause of those death behind corners, or while taking cover. If you're playing with 80+ ping don't even bother to use crouch/prone for cover behind objects, because if someone shot at your head, crouch will be to slow with the latency to actually work and you will die anyway. Same with trying to escape bullets around a corner, they already unloaded into your back, when on your screen you hopped around the corner.


In alpha it was serverside and it worked better.

And no it has nothing to do with ping. I can have 5ms to webhallen servers but people can still shoot me as I run way past a building or other solid cover.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> In alpha it was serverside and it worked better.
> 
> And no it has nothing to do with ping. I can have 5ms to webhallen servers but people can still shoot me as I run way past a building or other solid cover.


Its network smoothing factor and it needs to just not even be in BF4 or it needs to be unchangeable. IE everyone has the same.
I understand why they implemented it so the game wasn't all glitchy but adding an option to allow one player to get the drop on another based on preference is so stupid.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Amazing stuff I just found:
Quote:


> Pistols: Secondary weapons (pistols) can now be customized with attachments such as flashlights and silences - no more different versions of the same guns as in BF3.
> 
> Grenades: *several types of grenades can now be equipped besides regular explosive grenades. Flashbangs, smoke grenades, and incendiary grenades were spotted.*
> 
> Gadgets: there are two gadget slots and they are shared for all gadgets in the class, meaning that you can fully customize what you want in those two slots.
> 
> Recon class now features the "motion ball" sensor from Bad Company 2, and the Recon also carries C4 this time.
> 
> Main weapons can be equipped with two sights - a scope and iron sights.
> 
> Grips: there are several new weapon grips in the game, such as angled grip, in addition to the fore-grip, etc.
> 
> Knives: there are different knives in the game, such as a shank knife, the regular Ka-Bar, and more.
> 
> *Knife attacks can be countered/blocked.* (seen at the end of one of the multiplayer videos)
> 
> *Suppression is toned down for all weapons except machine guns.*
> 
> *Water: players can now shoot while in water, and they can sprint as well. Players can dive underwater as well.*
> 
> *Ammo / Med kit: there are two types of ammo and med kits now, the larger ones which constantly heal/resupply, and smaller ones that instantly heal/resupply, but are used up
> immediately by the soldier.*
> 
> *VOIP will be availble on PC in-game.*
> 
> Battlefield 4 squads now include 5 players.
> 
> Spectator mode is confirmed.
> 
> Chinese faction confirmed.
> 
> All-new voice acting for multiplayer characters.
> 
> *Reloading: if you reload a clip before its empty, you lose the bullets in the clip.*
> 
> New weapons confirmed (among others): AT4 rocket launcher, RPG-7, Stinger, M320, Saiga-12K, P90, M4, M416, and Scout Elite.
> 
> *"Perks" are given to squads depending on how well they're playing.*
> 
> *Tires can be shot out, making it harder to steer and operate a vehicle.*


http://bf4central.com/2013/06/new-battlefield-4-multiplayer-details/

Bolded the few lines that really appeal to me.

When the Shanghai building is destroyed, the map becomes covered in dust and hinders visibility. I presume there will be other maps with similar features that alter the environment (perhaps a map where you can destroy a dam would flood the map).


----------



## john1016

The more i read about the game the better it seems they have made it. I so cant wait for the beta to start. Any news on when the beta will start?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Tires can be shot out?? wow lol. I did hear they were going to be implementing locational damage to some respect, so shooting at various parts of a tank or vehicle will be even more important. If you pound the tracks on a tank, possibly they blow off or you become disabled on 1 side.

It looks like they stepped back and cherry picked the best of the battlefield games really. Some aspects from BF2 that people really wanted in BF3, some aspects from BC2, and building upon what they did with BF3 which we might as well call a Beta for this game...

Maybe they took some things from MOH as well? I haven't played that series so I don't know. Seems like they went pretty much all out with character customization this round, or at least this is what it looks like initially.

To all those that skipped BF3 for whatever reason (minus origin) they will really be missing out on this one, if all of these features come true. I have a feeling those Battlefield youtube commentators will have a whole lot of work to disect this game, seems like there will be a lot more options and playstyles available.


----------



## Beno619

Dice have basically fixed moves ything








And EA seem to be making movesto ensure their not voted worst company in the world again so hopefully Dice won't be help back by them this round.
I really can't wait for BF4.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> This really reminds me of BF2142 & BF2:


I think I like the new system better because the assets only become available for the squad that _*earns them through team/squad work and following orders*_. They can't just spam the stuff anywhere on the map. Also cool the commander can click on the squad leader and see real time video from what he is seeing!


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> *Tires can be shot out??* wow lol. I did hear they were going to be implementing locational damage to some respect, so shooting at various parts of a tank or vehicle will be even more important. If you pound the tracks on a tank, possibly they blow off or you become disabled on 1 side.
> 
> It looks like they stepped back and cherry picked the best of the battlefield games really. Some aspects from BF2 that people really wanted in BF3, some aspects from BC2, and building upon what they did with BF3 which we might as well call a Beta for this game...
> 
> Maybe they took some things from MOH as well? I haven't played that series so I don't know. Seems like they went pretty much all out with character customization this round, or at least this is what it looks like initially.
> 
> To all those that skipped BF3 for whatever reason (minus origin) they will really be missing out on this one, if all of these features come true. I have a feeling those Battlefield youtube commentators will have a whole lot of work to disect this game, seems like there will be a lot more options and playstyles available.


They can't, Patrick Bach confirmed it yesterday.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> They can't, Patrick Bach confirmed it yesterday.


I saw the same thing and meant to comment on that as well, the tire shot out deal wasn't right.


----------



## Timu

Tons of info I found:

Assault Rifles

QBZ-95-1 (Seen in leaked Alpha screenshots)

CZ805 (Seen in leaked Alpha, Multiplayer Trailer, E3 Footage)

M16A3 (Seen in "Fishing in Baku" Trailer)

AEK-971 (Seen briefly as a dropped weapon in "Fishing in Baku" Trailer)

HK416 (Seen used by a squadmate in "Fishing in Baku" Trailer)

Carbines

M4A1 (Seen in "Fishing in Baku" Trailer)

AK5C (Seen in "Angry Sea" Trailer, Multiplayer Trailer, E3 Footage)

Sniper Rifles/Designated Marksman Rifles

Steyr Scout Elite (Seen in leaked Alpha images and E3 Footage)

QBU-88 (Seen in leaked Alpha images)

SV-98 (Seen in leaked Alpha images)

Kel-Tec RFB (Seen in E3 Footage with blue Digital camo)

LMGs

Mk. 46 Mod. 0 (Seen in "Fishing in Baku" Trailer)

Ultimax-100 (Seen in leaked Alpha images, "Angry Sea" Trailer, Multiplayer Trailer, E3 Footage)

QJY-88 (Seen in leaked Alpha images, Alternate Multiplayer Trailer)

Submachine guns/Personal Defense Weapons

CZ3A1 (Seen in leaked Alpha images, Multiplayer Trailer, E3 Footage)

P90 (Seen in Multiplayer Trailer as a dropped weapon)

U-100 M5K

Pistols

M9A1 (Seen in Multiplayer Trailer, E3 Footage)

QSZ-92 (Seen in Alternate Multiplayer Trailer)

MP412 REX (Seen in "Fishing in Baku" Trailer)

Shotguns

Serbu Super Shorty (Seen in "Fishing in Baku" Trailer)

Saiga-12 (Seen in "Angry Sea" Trailer, Multiplayer Trailer)

Hawk 12 Gauge (Seen in Multiplayer Trailer)

M26 MASS (Seen in E3 Footage, customizable)

Norinco V1218 (Seen in the Multiplayer Trailer)

Other Weaponry

Milkor MGL Mk 1S (Seen in "Fishing in Baku" Trailer)

M320 (Seen in "Fishing in Baku" Trailer, Multiplayer Trailer, E3 Footage)

RPG-7 (Seen in Multiplayer Trailer, E3 Footage)

FIM-92 Stinger (Seen in Multiplayer Trailer, E3 Footage)

XM25 CDTE (Seen in E3 Footage)

SRAW (Seen in E3 Footage)

C4 (Seen in Leaked Alpha images)

Grenades

M67 (Seen in all trailers and E3 Footage)

M34 WP (Seen in E3 Footage)

M84 (E3 Footage)

MTN-55 (E3 Footage)

Bladed Weaponry

M9 Bayonet (Seen in "Fishing in Baku" Trailer, Multiplayer Trailer, E3 Footage) Used as a knife, not mounted on weapons.
Other items confirmed:

Premium add on confirmed

VoIP for PC

Battlepacks:

Through the course of their multiplayer career, players will receive Battlepacks containing random combinations of new camos, dog tags, knives, XP boosts, and gun attachments. These items are designed to add customization options while not being game-changing. *Credit to u/AdiAir

Motion sensor balls for Recon

C4 for Recon class

C4 can now be thrown (at a limited distance)

Customizable secondary weapons (i.e barrels for pistols, sights and camos)

Suppressing a Recon only possible by Support class (making players screen blur)

5 person squads

2 types of med packs. A smaller one which can be tossed to trapped teammate or stuck onto a passerby

Levolution of buildings is not scripted, requires team effort

64 players on all platforms (66 players counting Commanders for both teams

Spectator Mode (Confirmed for "nextgen" consoles) submitted by u/phresch

Flash bangs

Incendiary grenades

Weapons (pistols) can now be fired while swimming

Kill assists of 90+ now count as kills. Possibly counting as kills for both players, also possibly on kills assists above 50

Tires can be shot out on vehicles now

Angled grips for primary weapons

Ability to click on a base on the map to spawn there

3 team factions, USA, Russia and China

You can shoot fire extinguishers to get a smokescreen

sprint swimming and ability to dive underwater for stealth

Dynamic environment, area will remain dusty/cloudy after heavy damage or demolition of a building

Addition of side sights (side mounted iron sights) to primary guns for closed quarters combat (will not distort FOV)

Addition of working elevators.

Addition of deploy-able road blocks for stopping road traffic.

Perk bar reset on squad wipe

Confirmed vehicles and vehicle info

Vehicles now have an ammo limit (i.e primary gun on Abrams only has 6 shells) (will reload slowly over time, secondary gun does not seem to run out, only over heat )

The Russian Mi-28 Attack Helicopter

The Russian VDV Buggy

The Chinese ZFB05 Light Armoured Vehicle

The American Cougar H MRAP

The American UH-1Y Venom Utility Helicopter

The American H-1Z viper Attack Helicopter

The American F/A-18 Hornet Jet Fighter

The American V-22 Osprey Tiltrotor-Aircraft

The American AC-130 Gunship

The RHIB boat

The Riverine Command Boat

The DV-15 Interceptor Patrol Boat

The Jet Ski

The Chinese Type 98 MBT

The Chinese J-20 Jet

The Chinese WZ-10 Helicopter

The American LAV

The American M1 Abrams (Unknown variant)

The American AMTRAC

also worth noting vehicle wise is that there are 2 types of UAV's controlled by the Commanders. For the purpose of spotting and for destroying each others' UAV

Known built in Administration features:

(these are things you can do, set or change from the users menu)

Spectate mode and/or battle recorder

Player ping

Ability to mute an annoying player in chat/voip

Player tags

Player kit

In game team balancer - one that actually works

In game votekick/voteban options

Commander Mode

Two modes, COMMANDER MODE and MOBILE COMMANDER, Commander mode confirmed for PC at this time, Mobile Commander confirmed for tablets (known tablets listed below)

One commander per team, does not take up a slot, can not be killed like in bf2 while playing as Commander.

MOBILE COMMANDER VERSION Controlled only via tablet device, no mobile phones.

Confirmed to work with Apple Ipad/Ipad Mini, Google Nexus and Samsung Galaxy Tab. (I would also asume it to Work with Asus Nexus)

Features such as Tomahawk missiles andC-130 gunner ship are based on objectives taken.

Known changes to animations/mechanics

as suggested by u/HARRO_PR3ASE

Sprint swimming

Short dives while swimming

Ability to fire a side arm while swimming on surface

Recon class has ability to "peak" up over an object and fire while taking cover, possible that other classes may have this too.

Spotting now has a hand gesture and will spot multiple targets at once, eliminating the need to spam the spot key (and in my case annoy my wife with the constant "i have spotted an enemy machine gunner in you AO" playing over and over again)

base jumping / parachute mechanic has changed, you can see player pulling the rip cord after changing to a head first positon

Knifing animation has changed, and also features a counter knife feature. Currently counter knife only works from frontal attacks. Alpha game play has only shown one type of take down animation, but likely there are multiples as before.

Tossing a grenade animation has changed, looks more like throwing a baseball now. (looks better to me*)

Known fixes from BF3

Recon class has the ability to Zero a weapon (info here:[1] http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1g6kwz/im_really_surprised_that_our_battlefield/) submitted by u/terrorstormed

When capturing a base, the radius for being in the capture zone has increased and the icon of the base no longer enlarges and blocks the players view.

Updates to net coding to smooth out game play and reduce "rubber banding" (source: LevelCap's Youtube Video from E3)

Being killed by a jet, Viper, or road vehicle will now displayed as killed by "vehicle name" instead of just "killed"


----------



## redalert

Yeah it does seem like they added some more BF2 stuff back in the game. I was watching a YouTube video either lvlcap or xfactor no more unlimited primary ammo for tanks you would need the commander to supply drop ammo to you. Anyone know if the vehicles auto regen? I hope they change the flying mechanics of the choppers in BF4 cause they sucked in Bf3, too slow n sluggish compared to BF2 choppers


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Ughhh still no details on client/server side hit detection. I'm guessing it won't be the latter. =/


----------



## Nemesis158

Definitely glad i preordered after the multiplayer video went live. cant wait till the beta drops!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Walls of text are nice and all but here is a video about the weapon/gadget customization.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

FRAPS Footage:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=O-cJhOCd7GY


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Cheers for sharing that info!
I'll pre-order the game, when I know where I'll be living in October.

EDIT:
Looking at the FRAPS footage...it take a whole clip to kill one person....and more so the hit detection seems horrible.


----------



## Krazee

It has a shank, lol

That is awesome


----------



## Beno619

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Cheers for sharing that info!
> I'll pre-order the game, when I know where I'll be living in October.
> 
> EDIT:
> Looking at the FRAPS footage...it take a whole clip to kill one person....and more so the hit detection seems horrible.


A lot of people seem to be forgetting this is pre-alpha gameplay..


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> FRAPS Footage:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=O-cJhOCd7GY


ANd yet people insist on calling it console gameplay.

Why does it still look 101% like BF3 graphically?
They needed a 7990 or whatever to run SP or something, but seriously MP looks the same lol.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beno619*
> 
> A lot of people seem to be forgetting this is pre-alpha gameplay..


I forgot too - cheers for reminding me.
That said...shouldn't take so many bullets to kill someone...wasn't like that on any of the previous BF's


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> FRAPS Footage:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=O-cJhOCd7GY
> 
> 
> 
> ANd yet people insist on calling it console gameplay.
> 
> Why does it still look 101% like BF3 graphically?
> They needed a 7990 or whatever to run SP or something, but seriously MP looks the same lol.
Click to expand...

Mmmm you're cray if you honestly believe it looks the same. Reflections and particle effects seem way improved. No one ever said BF4 would _need_ a 7990; that's just what was used for the first single player gameplay footage. Nothing but AMD sponsorship.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beno619*
> 
> A lot of people seem to be forgetting this is pre-alpha gameplay..


BF3 during alpha looked miles better than BF3 during retail and even now.

Doesnt always apply the alpha thing you know.


----------



## amd655

BF4's graphics are much more refined, also destruction is much better, small particle effects reflect a real world situation from the looks of things, also consoles will be running 60FPS at 1080p, and the vsuals are stunning.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> BF4's graphics are much more refined, also destruction is much better, small particle effects reflect a real world situation from the looks of things, also consoles will be running 60FPS at 1080p, and the vsuals are stunning.


Wont convince me with offscreen footage.
The video is also PC, not console.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> BF4's graphics are much more refined, also destruction is much better, small particle effects reflect a real world situation from the looks of things, also consoles will be running 60FPS at 1080p, and the vsuals are stunning.


arent consoles still gonna run at 720P?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> BF4's graphics are much more refined, also destruction is much better, small particle effects reflect a real world situation from the looks of things, also consoles will be running 60FPS at 1080p, and the vsuals are stunning.


arent consoles still gonna run at 720P?


----------



## amd655

Watch the second part......

It is XBOX 1.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Mmmm you're cray if you honestly believe it looks the same. Reflections and particle effects seem way improved. No one ever said BF4 would _need_ a 7990; that's just what was used for the first single player gameplay footage. Nothing but AMD sponsorship.


Stealth Pyros is correct. Rewatch or watch the other multiplayer gameplay footage and look at the *particles, dust, debris*. Its not obvious at first glance because there is so much going on ,but its there. Even on the 'stellar' streaming resolution on twitch *http://www.twitch.tv/battlefieldpodcast,* you can see this. Amazing.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Cheers for sharing that info!
> I'll pre-order the game, when I know where I'll be living in October.
> 
> *EDIT:
> Looking at the FRAPS footage...it take a whole clip to kill one person....and more so the hit detection seems horrible.*


That's actually kinda funny since I've seen a couple of threads already claiming the exact opposite.

How the hit detection is much improved, etc etc...

Btw if you're going by the scene where he just parachuted off the skyscraper, remember that he was shooting at 2 different guys there.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Watch the second part......
> 
> It is XBOX 1.


Humptydumpty....everyone knows that, but Im talking about the MP footage which some have claimed is Xbox One aswell.


----------



## redalert

The next time a BF game doesnt have some sort of hit box/hit detection issues it will be the 1st time.


----------



## hamzta09

http://www.pcgamer.com/2013/06/13/battlefield-4-mod-support-ruled-out-by-dice-2/

I wonder how much BS can come out of their mouths sometimes..

*PCG:* Is there any chance of Battlefield 4 being moddable?

*Karl-Magnus Troedsson, DICE GM:* We get that question a lot. I always answer the same thing, and then the community calls me bad names. We get the feedback, we understand it. We also would like to see more player-created content, but we would never do something like this if we feel we couldn't do this 100 percent. That means we need to have the right tools available, we need to have the right security around this regarding what parts of the engine we let loose, so to say. So for BF4 we don't have any planned mod support, I have to be blunt about saying that. We don't.

But it is something that we are thinking about for the future, where we are going with the product, et cetera. So user-created content is something that's very interesting to us, but I'm sorry to say that we will not have mod support in BF4.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I saw the same thing and meant to comment on that as well, the tire shot out deal wasn't right.


As it should....what milspec vehicles in a warzone don't have runflat tires?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Humptydumpty....everyone knows that, but Im talking about the MP footage which some have claimed is Xbox One aswell.


It isn't unless they had keyboards and mice hooked up to 64 xbox ones.


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Humptydumpty....everyone knows that, but Im talking about the MP footage which some have claimed is Xbox One aswell.
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't unless they had keyboards and mice hooked up to 64 xbox ones.
Click to expand...

which you can you can even hook up a keyboard and mouse to the ps3?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> which you can you can even hook up a keyboard and mouse to the ps3?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


All 64 players were on stage playing during the event. Unless they stuffed xbox 1's inside PC cases for lulz.


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> which you can you can even hook up a keyboard and mouse to the ps3?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> All 64 players were on stage playing during the event. Unless they stuffed xbox 1's inside PC cases for lulz.
Click to expand...

I done that with a ps3 once lol oh the lolz

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Humptydumpty....everyone knows that, but Im talking about the MP footage which some have claimed is Xbox One aswell.


Next gen console spec'd PC's. That what they were using.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> I done that with a ps3 once lol oh the lolz
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Ohhhhh you......









Wat u talkin bout Willis!


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Next gen console spec'd PC's. That what they were using.


Sources.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Next gen console spec'd PC's. That what they were using.


DICE/EA confirmed that all 64 computers running Multiplayer in the E3 were running an AMD FX8350 and 2x HD7970. Something we don't know is if the monitors were 1080p or higher, they looked bigger than 24" so maybe 1440p.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> DICE/EA confirmed that all 64 computers running Multiplayer in the E3 were running an AMD FX8350 and 2x HD7970. Something we don't know is if the monitors were 1080p or higher, they looked bigger than 24" so maybe 1440p.


Surprised then they had quite a pricey setup. I noticed the monitors were dells so perhaps IPS. 64+ 1440p IPS panels yikes


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> DICE/EA confirmed that all 64 computers running Multiplayer in the E3 were running an AMD FX8350 and 2x HD7970. Something we don't know is if the monitors were 1080p or higher, they looked bigger than 24" so maybe 1440p.
> 
> 
> 
> Surprised then they had quite a pricey setup. I noticed the monitors were dells so perhaps IPS. 64+ 1440p IPS panels yikes
Click to expand...

If the entire presentation was in DICE's (the actual developers') control, it wouldn't surprise me that they went with such a nice setup. If it were EA executives though, well ....







I would be extremely impressed that they decided to go with a nicer setup like 1440p.


----------



## _REAPER_

I am looking forward to this game coming out, hopefully I will be home from Afghanistan at the time of release.


----------



## kcuestag

Either ways, if they're 1440p, I'd be very happy as I also have 1440p and 2x HD7970's meaning, I won't have trouble with BF4 on high details.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Either ways, if they're 1440p, I'd be very happy as I also have 1440p and 2x HD7970's meaning, I won't have trouble with BF4 on high details.


Remember to shoot me a message when you're ready to give up those 7970s for 7990s







I'm in the market for a second one (preferably a matching Sapphire).


----------



## 1337guy

What settings you guys reckon I'd be able to play at on my sig rig?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Remember to shoot me a message when you're ready to give up those 7970s for 7990s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the market for a second one (preferably a matching Sapphire).


Mine's a reference Sapphire with the stock cooler (Leaf blower







), not with boost.

Also, already tried more than 2 GPU's (I had 3x GTX580's) and I won't be doing that again, not a good experience, 2 is the sweet point.









I'll probably keep these until early 2014.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1337guy*
> 
> What settings you guys reckon I'd be able to play at on my sig rig?


Medium-High-Ultra depending on map.


----------



## mironccr345

I dont usually pre-order games, but this game will be an aception.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I went ahead and pre-ordered digital on Amazon, since the offer for bonus knives/tags and stuff ends in a couple of days. If I find a better deal I can always just cancel.


----------



## rpsgc

More LevelCap gameplay
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zwKHVZ5rho


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I dont usually pre-order games, but this game will be an aception exception.


This. Same here.

Also FTFY.


----------



## hello im sean

I _really_ want to get excited about this. It sounds like what BF3 should have been but i've learned that in this day and age games aren't always as good as they seem.


----------



## Krazee

I am gonna hold of pre-ordering until there is an awesome deal or till atleast after the alpha and/or beta.


----------



## rpsgc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I am gonna hold of pre-ordering until there is an awesome deal or till atleast after the alpha and/or beta.


If you wait about a year you'll get a great deal (Battlefield 4 Premium Edition)


----------



## keikei

Fast forward to *8:31*. All I gotta say is 'Aww snap'! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-cJhOCd7GY


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Medium-High-Ultra depending on map.


I really doubt it for a single 6850.......

My GTX 480 cannot run BF3 at Ultra with nice frames, at least to me anyway, i need to be 50 FPS minimum.....

As a sort of reference, this is where my 480 sits in the unigine Valley bench, it is as fast as a stock 7950 at least.

Do take into account, almost all cards are overclocked in this list...



6850 will manage medium and high mixed, most settings will be low or medium however.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Synthetics are a pretty poor way of determining game performance for any card.


----------



## amd655

It gives good understanding of the capability of a given card.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> It gives good understanding of the capability of a given card.


Within that particular benchmark, sure. Game performance is completely different and can vary so wildly it almost makes bringing up these synthetics irrelevant. Post up some actual BF3 benchmark reviews if you want a better understanding of how a card compares.


----------



## amd655

Right first off, 1GB Vram........
Secondly, it is a 6850, slower than a 7770.

Enough proof?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I really doubt it for a single 6850.......
> 
> My GTX 480 cannot run BF3 at Ultra with nice frames, at least to me anyway, i need to be 50 FPS minimum.....
> 
> As a sort of reference, this is where my 480 sits in the unigine Valley bench, it is as fast as a stock 7950 at least.
> 
> Do take into account, almost all cards are overclocked in this list...
> 
> 
> 
> 6850 will manage medium and high mixed, most settings will be low or medium however.


My 5850 ran it fine on High on stock clocks with a 720 BE unlocked x4 @3.5ghz


----------



## kcuestag

Locking down the thread for some cleaning.

Edit:

Thread cleaned, please behave and don't go off-topic again, I'll be giving out Infractions to those continuing this behavior.

If you have a problem with another user, report it and ignore him please.


----------



## rpsgc

Another LevelCap video
Quote:


> BF4 Vehicle Customizations - Boats Are Amazing!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8Si9hWhGGc

Fear the boats of death!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> This. Same here.
> 
> Also FTFY.


haha, thanks mike.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpsgc*
> 
> Another LevelCap video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8Si9hWhGGc
> 
> Fear the boats of death!


Good video, those boats look awesome as long as there will be the maps to utilise them properly and the tanks load out looked great, just not sure on armour or smoke being good.


----------



## akaTRAP

Anyone else watch one of LevelCap's videos and caught that he countered a counter-knife?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akaTRAP*
> 
> Anyone else watch one of LevelCap's videos and caught that he countered a counter-knife?


Yeah at the end. It's something new that's been added and I think it's awesome. No more F spamming battles until the animation kicks in and someone wins.


----------



## DoomDash

I think BF3 sucks, but I'm willing to give BF4 a shot.


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I think BF3 sucks, but I'm willing to give BF4 a shot.


do you like call of duty?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 66racer

Any news when the beta gameplay will go live for those who prerelease? Cant remember how early bf3 one was but wanna say it was 2 weeks before launch. Cant remember







Used search but just saw people asking the question


----------



## kcuestag

Can we please be nice with each other? Just because someone doesn't like a game that doesn't mean we can be rude to them.


----------



## Krazee

So Battlefield3 came out Oct 25, 2011

The Alpha was added to my library July, 27, 2011
The Beta was added to my library Sept, 28, 2011

So the Beta should be be in Sept 2013 and Alpha should be in the next month or two max


----------



## Koonwar

I'm running a 7850 oc and a i7-3770. does anyone have any idea what kind of fps i can be expecting in 1080p?


----------



## amd655

On Ultra?

No idea, i would think 30-60fps, cannot really tell until i try the game out myself though.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koonwar*
> 
> I'm running a 7850 oc and a i7-3770. does anyone have any idea what kind of fps i can be expecting in 1080p?


i think you may expect the same framerate like battlefield 3 but a little bit less i think, not sure tho...


----------



## Ghost12

Anyone got their alpha invite? just got home to see mine on my email. Quite pleased but big problem!!!! system specs do not support windows 8 in alpha, i am on windows 8 and have been for a long time right through consumer preview. Goes live June 17th


----------



## Bluemustang

What requirements to get into alpha?


----------



## rpsgc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Anyone got their alpha invite? just got home to see mine on my email. Quite pleased but big problem!!!! system specs do not support windows 8, i am on windows 8 and have been for a long time right through consumer preview. Goes live June 17th


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpsgc*
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen.


http://s1293.photobucket.com/user/darryl121/media/bf4alpha_zps71401cdf.jpg.html


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Anyone got their alpha invite? just got home to see mine on my email. Quite pleased but big problem!!!! system specs do not support windows 8 in alpha, i am on windows 8 and have been for a long time right through consumer preview. Goes live June 17th


I would go back to win7 for that

I hope I get an invite, I played the BF3 alpha for one weekend and would love to play some BF4


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I would go back to win7 for that
> 
> I hope I get an invite, I played the BF3 alpha for one weekend and would love to play some BF4


I will run it on the wife`s rig and log in my origin, should be ok, probably not be very demanding as alpha anyway and says something regards the textures missing.


----------



## croy

hey do you guys think my rig is ready for this game?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> http://s1293.photobucket.com/user/darryl121/media/bf4alpha_zps71401cdf.jpg.html


And you got that email right out of the blue?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> And you got that email right out of the blue?


Yes been out today, switched system on, checked mail and there it was

Edit - appeared on origin games now for download tomorrow


----------



## Beno619

Is there any way to request access to the Alpha?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beno619*
> 
> Is there any way to request access to the Alpha?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4 Beta


1+ because I bought bf3, medal of honor war fighter, and a bf3 dlc map kinda want access.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lhino

I think the BF4 alpha system works on a similar basis to BF3's. If you have previous Battlefield titles tied to your account, you get some sort of 'reputation' number or whatever it was called. Naturally having BF3 and Premium as well will increase your chances quite a bit, I think. Well good luck to everyone hoping for an invite and congrats to those that have received them already. Help Dice turn this game into something epic!


----------



## rpsgc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Help Dice turn this game into something epic!


You still believe DICE listens to, or wants, user feedback. How cute


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpsgc*
> 
> You still believe DICE listens to, or wants, user feedback. How cute


Most people still believe that. I think DICE listens to some extent, like commander being returned, but just wait until release and it will be the same old story. The game will be buggy and poorly balanced, and there will be an outrage, but DICE won't fix most of the problems with patches. Same thing happened with BF3.

Even after the disappointment sets in, they'll still believe that DICE really cares about feedback when BF5 is approaching.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpsgc*
> 
> You still believe DICE listens to, or wants, user feedback. How cute


Just from the pre alpha so many things have changed that are a direct action from bf3 feedback. Commander and voip to name just a couple, toned down suppression and more class freedom weapons choice etc. The list is quite extensive of common causes of complaint in bf3 that have been changed for bf4. Obviously there will still be issues but in the main looks good so far.


----------



## rpsgc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Most people still believe that. Even after the disappointment sets in, they'll still believe it when BF5 is approaching.


It's too bad that I lost the link, but there was a post in the Battlelog forums, by a DICE employee, in a BF4 feedback thread, saying that they [DICE] don't need any more feedback, that their "vision" was already finalised, or something like that.

These alphas only serve as stress tests and the open betas are nothing but demos.

*EDIT:* And apparently all alpha invites have been sent so anyone who doesn't have one, forget it.
http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1ggl21/bf4_alpha_showed_up_in_my_game_library/cak1ra4

Which is just bullcrap!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Just from the pre alpha so many things have changed that are a direct action from bf3 feedback. Commander and voip to name just a couple, toned down suppression and more class freedom weapons choice etc. The list is quite extensive of common causes of complaint in bf3 that have been changed for bf4. Obviously there will still be issues but in the main looks good so far.


Clearly he didn't bother reading or informing himself of the massive list of changes. Just another entitled gamer demanding *his* vision perfection without compromise.


----------



## Doogiehouser

I have played every, and I mean every battlefield title. Although some much more than others, particularly BF2, BF2: PR, and BF2142. But I also participated in the BF3 Alpha and Beta. All of these games are tied to my Origin account and I still did not get accepted. Probably because I only really put about 6 months in BF3 and never purchased any of the DLC. Oh well, I'll just have to hear about it from others.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doogiehouser*
> 
> I have played every, and I mean every battlefield title. Although some much more than others, particularly BF2, BF2: PR, and BF2142. But I also participated in the BF3 Alpha and Beta. All of these games are tied to my Origin account and I still did not get accepted. Probably because I only really put about 6 months in BF3 and never purchased any of the DLC. Oh well, I'll just have to hear about it from others.


Alpha selection was completely random and connected to receiving Ea emails

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654490295311425/


----------



## DizzlePro

i only have two battlefeild games on pc and i got alpha access

and the worst part is, im not even gonna play it


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> i only have two battlefeild games on pc and i got alpha access
> 
> and the worst part is, im not even gonna play it


dude why not?

ok both of these guys are in Europe (specifically the UK), there may be reason they want European's in the alpha at this point, possibly proximity to the alpha servers

anyone from the U.S. get an invite yet?


----------



## EliteReplay

lol im dying to go home and see if i have been invited... working right now....


----------



## rpsgc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Heres why you were called troll.
> And you wonder why. :/
> 
> *Why do you act like this towards everyone with a different opinion than yours?*


Because he can. You see, if I call him a troll, my post gets deleted, but if he trolls and flames, nothing happens.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpsgc*
> 
> I was talking about feedback from alpha and beta testing, *not* from game to game. Considering the quoted post I was replying to, it was bloody *obvious*.
> Clearly you didn't bother with *reading comprehension*. See above. But why let something like you being completely wrong get in the way of a good flame and personal attack?


If you were talking about the possible, or lack of changes that can be brought from alpha to beta, then you should have written that, not made a sarcastic post to someone who made a genuine post. You obviously struggle with writing clear understandable posts without sarcasm/dark humour which does not translate clearly as the written word in open forums. I though that was *obvious*


----------



## Outcasst

Not sure why anybody would be excited to play it, since they clearly state there won't be any textures, basically white/grey surfaces apart from the soldiers.


----------



## kcuestag

I just got the Alpha!












Whoever got invited to try the Alpha, remember you're under NDA and you can't share any of it on the forums, anything I see Alpha related will be removed and Warnings/Infractions will be given,, we do not want people to post anything from Alpha Trial as EA won't be very happy with it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I've played 7 BF games, got premium on Xbox360 (I also own BF3 on PC, non premium) - and I BET YOU I won't get access to play alpha








All for "veteran" status...yeah right DICE.

Enjoy the game, people who have access to it.
I pre-ordered the game today on PC


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpsgc*
> 
> You still believe DICE listens to, or wants, user feedback. How cute


Things the community asked for and that have been revealed in alpha(who knows what will happen with release)
-Spectator Mode
-Commander Mode(the answer to all the crying about lack of team work) as well as squad perks that are only effective with a squad that is working as a squad. (opposed to a party buff)
-More Destruction
-Fix Knifing(I think they did this well without making it seem effortless to kill someone with a knife...IE you still have to decide if you have a big enough time window)
-Actual Naval Combat of some kind instead of just boats as transpo.
-Vehicle Balancing
- Dinosaurs!!!!(ok well not dinosaurs)

Few things missing there that get asked for the most but that I would say they are listening. There is a difference between listening and deciding(or not) to follow the advice. DICE def has people listening. You want an example of a company that Sees, Hears no evil? Bethesda.


----------



## CrAYoN_EaTeR

Just saw this pop up on origin anyone else? 

EDIT: I have not preordered BF4 just showed up when i just restarted me pc a few moments ago
EDIT 2: guess i should have checked a few posts back and i would have seen other people posting about getting an invite to the alpha


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I've played 7 BF games, got premium on Xbox360 (I also own BF3 on PC, non premium) - and I BET YOU I won't get access to play alpha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All for "veteran" status...yeah right DICE.
> 
> Enjoy the game, people who have access to it.
> I pre-ordered the game today on PC


lol

i got alpha access and i only have two Bf games on Pc


----------



## Mugabuga

Does anyone know if the PC version will have VOIP?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugabuga*
> 
> Does anyone know if the PC version will have VOIP?


Yes reworked because of commander. No specific set in stone info though.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugabuga*
> 
> Does anyone know if the PC version will have VOIP?


It will.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Could we drop with the childish behaviour, please?Drop the condescending/rude comments. This thread is for people who enjoy the game. Why is it so hard for most of you to get along?

Anyway, if you have received any infractions or warnings, this is not the place to discuss such things. If you feel you have been wrongly issued one, then please talk to the moderator(through private messaging) that issued you the infraction/warnings. If you are still unsatisfied with the response given, please then talk to management about it.(lemans81 or Enteprise). Otherwise, we will be forced to start issuing warnings or infractions.

Oh by the way, please watch the profanity in this thread. Remember, asterisks = swearing. Don't try and use acronyms or abbreviations either to circumvent our swearing filter.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> i only have two battlefeild games on pc and i got alpha access
> 
> and the worst part is, im not even gonna play it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wait... What? No Windows 8 support?


----------



## Koehler

Anyone know whether a Radeon 5870 is suitable for BF4 on high to medium settings?


----------



## Toxsick

Maan i got all battlefield games on pc and yet im not invied *cry cry*


----------



## skyn3t

look I i got in my email today.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> look I i got in my email today.


Keeps checking inbox......finding nothing......









Lemme know what you guys think plx.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Anyone know whether a Radeon 5870 is suitable for BF4 on high to medium settings?


Maybe, maybe not, only DICE knows the answer for sure.

I could run BF3 with a GTX 470 (on par with a HD 5870) on High (no MSAA, only FXAA) with a consistent ~60 FPS, so there's a strong chance you'll be able to get good frames with a 5870 on high/mid settings.


----------



## alancsalt

I'm not even a good player... 250 a minute...

I guess it's because I bought everything and put in a lot of hours....



I would like weather: rain, mud, bogged vehicles.....slippery hills...flash floods even...


----------



## Kipsta77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I'm not even a good player... 250 a minute...
> 
> I guess it's because I bought everything and put in a lot of hours....
> 
> 
> 
> I would like weather: rain, mud, bogged vehicles.....slippery hills...flash floods even...


LUCKY YOU! Im going to be expecting an email!!


----------



## Mbalmer

I just got done playing BF3 and noticed in my origin account there is the Alpha trial thing, with a product code, but nothing has been sent to my email. Does this mean I got lucky or is there something special about this email? I wish I was slow at work, I would play ALL DAY LONG!!...if I did in fact, get in..


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I'm not even a good player... 250 a minute...
> 
> I guess it's because I bought everything and put in a lot of hours....
> 
> 
> 
> I would like weather: rain, mud, bogged vehicles.....slippery hills...flash floods even...


Great rig names and great ideas.


----------



## Mbalmer

It's late, I'm tired..I admit the time conversion is kicking my ass...What time will this be going on in Central Standard Time...and yes, I even googled it..still not adding up in my mind....Thanks.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Maybe, maybe not, only DICE knows the answer for sure.
> 
> I could run BF3 with a GTX 470 (on par with a HD 5870) on High (no MSAA, only FXAA) with a consistent ~60 FPS, so there's a strong chance you'll be able to get good frames with a 5870 on high/mid settings.


Yeah I get about 60FPS on 64 player multiplayer maps. Settings are on high. Does Battlefield 4 use a more demanding graphics engine than Battlefield 3?

It would sort of suck if I had to change my graphics card...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Yeah I get about 60FPS on 64 player multiplayer maps. Settings are on high. Does Battlefield 4 use a more demanding graphics engine than Battlefield 3?
> 
> It would sort of suck if I had to change my graphics card...


It just uses alot more of the same new Frostbite 2.0 engine. If you can play 3 on high there is a very strong possibility you are fine playing 4. Obv you will have to lower settings but things like low,med,high are arbitrary when comparing one game to another.


----------



## Amhro

dice - random like always


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I'm not even a good player... 250 a minute...
> 
> I guess it's because I bought everything and put in a lot of hours....
> 
> 
> 
> I would like weather: rain, mud, bogged vehicles.....slippery hills...flash floods even...


+1 to those idea's !


----------



## alancsalt

Damn!! 18:00 - 00:00 CET That's 2:00 AM to 8:00 AM East Coast Australia..!! (Am I right?) eight hours difference..

Yep 09:00 - 15:00 PDT http://www.sitesworld.com/time/pdt-to-aest.html

Hmmmm, get up early or stay up late.....


----------



## hamzta09

OS: Vista SP2, Win7 *(Win8 not supported)*
64 bit (32 bit not supported)
Dx10 or Dx 11 GPU with 1+GB of RAM, Dx 11 highly recommended
25GB HDD free space required
Latest Origin version required


----------



## kikibgd

Wat w8 not supported? I hope it will be on final

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikibgd*
> 
> Wat w8 not supported? I hope it will be on final
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Seeing as how there is basically no game that has recently released... that doesn't support Windows 8... I highly doubt a game such as this would not support it.


----------



## hamzta09

To those expecting what you saw in vids.


----------



## skyn3t

Ima goona play. Da game tonight. ;-)


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> To those expecting what you saw in vids.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I do not care the textures are white, will still be interesting to play and see things first hand. I am pretty excited now and am thankful for my good fortune to be included


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I do not care the textures are white, will still be interesting to play and see things first hand. I am pretty excited now and am thankful for my good fortune to be included


Lol.

seems pretty weird to play like that


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Lol.
> 
> seems pretty weird to play like that


Looks like CS lol what a felling.


----------



## DaFaRsHeR

Got invite to Alpha this morning

Alpha being uploaded and will be available for download at 16.00 today in the UK from Origin:thumb:


----------



## Derko1

What were the requirements to be included in the alpha?


----------



## skyn3t

to be chosen, did you ordered moh? Cuz I did but I returned the game







but I'm still in the white list for BF4


----------



## Derko1

The invite shows up in origin or you get an email? I haven't played anything on Origin since like Wednesday last week... so if it just shows up in origin, then I wouldn't know if I'm on it.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> to be chosen, did you ordered moh? Cuz I did but I returned the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I'm still in the white list for BF4


they choose randomely.


----------



## Krazee

Question for people who got alpha, did you complete single player?


----------



## amd655

I was in the BF3 Alpha, maybe that is why i was not chosen?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Question for people who got alpha, did you complete single player?


I never did







but I ordered mof but returned it in the first 3 days. But I did play MP a lot around 600 hours


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Question for people who got alpha, did you complete single player?


I completed it yes, from every official source i have read the selection was completely random


----------



## EliteReplay

i just hope some of u that got into alpha do some benchmark and post then in a new thread or just here, i would be great if we can have an idea how BF4 alpha runs in todays hardware...

i would like to see
Preset LOW
Preset Medium
Preset High
Preset Ultra
and finally custom

all of them showing pictures with FPS or at least 2minutes video recording... that way we can know if in fact we have to upgrade for BF4.


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i just hope some of u that got into alpha do some benchmark and post then in a new thread or just here, i would be great if we can have an idea how BF4 alpha runs in todays hardware...
> 
> i would like to see
> Preset LOW
> Preset Medium
> Preset High
> Preset Ultra
> and finally custom
> 
> all of them showing pictures with FPS or at least 2minutes video recording... that way we can know if in fact we have to upgrade for BF4.


no just no there not allowed to show anything about the alpha.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i just hope some of u that got into alpha do some benchmark and post then in a new thread or just here, i would be great if we can have an idea how BF4 alpha runs in todays hardware...
> 
> i would like to see
> Preset LOW
> Preset Medium
> Preset High
> Preset Ultra
> and finally custom
> 
> all of them showing pictures with FPS or at least 2minutes video recording... that way we can know if in fact we have to upgrade for BF4.


1. It's just an alpha, in no way representative of final performance so i don't see what it matters if you're not in the alpha?

2. Apparently the alpha is going to have white textures further separating it from the release version.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i just hope some of u that got into alpha do some benchmark and post then in a new thread or just here, i would be great if we can have an idea how BF4 alpha runs in todays hardware...
> 
> i would like to see
> Preset LOW
> Preset Medium
> Preset High
> Preset Ultra
> and finally custom
> 
> all of them showing pictures with FPS or at least 2minutes video recording... that way we can know if in fact we have to upgrade for BF4.


NDA stuff aside, not going to happen, the Alpha is running solid white textures. Any benchmarks from this alpha won't mean a thing.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> no just no there not allowed to show anything about the alpha.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


can we get fps numbers?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> can we get fps numbers?


Elite fps from this alpha will not matter, no textures. Absolutely not representative of the game, it will be beta for that. Alpha only requires a 1gb gpu


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> can we get fps numbers?


No.

I got a strike on my YT account for posting Alpha Crysis 3 footage, showing anything from the Alpha is not worth it.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> No.
> 
> I got a strike on my YT account for posting Alpha Crysis 3 footage, showing anything from the Alpha is not worth it.


how would you get fine by posting alpha numbers? are u showing anything? it is just numbers from your fps program... but never mind.


----------



## Ghost12

I wonder if the no windows 8 for alpha is true or a cautionary measure. My rig is windows 8 but will download to the wife`s windows 7 tonight and use that with my origin, I do intend though to copy/paste the download to my rig and try it tomorrow, if does not work nothing lost and nothing gained


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> how would you get fine by posting alpha numbers? are u showing anything? it is just numbers from your fps program... but never mind.


minimum 1, average 2, maximum 10....

That is as good as numbers are without real proof


----------



## Totally Dubbed

You got a strike on YouTube for posting alpha...that's extremely harsh


----------



## Toxsick

im sure some leaked footage will be somewhere. just like all the other games.


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You got a strike on YouTube for posting alpha...that's extremely harsh


deserved it no offence he posted alpha footage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I wonder if the no windows 8 for alpha is true or a cautionary measure. My rig is windows 8 but will download to the wife`s windows 7 tonight and use that with my origin, I do intend though to copy/paste the download to my rig and try it tomorrow, if does not work nothing lost and nothing gained


windows 8 plays windows 7 stuff







windows 7/vista/windows 8 is compatible unless the program is is specific which a game is not.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DaFaRsHeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Question for people who got alpha, did you complete single player?


On BF3, Yes!


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> No.
> 
> I got a strike on my YT account for posting Alpha Crysis 3 footage, showing anything from the Alpha is not worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> how would you get fine by posting alpha numbers? are u showing anything? it is just numbers from your fps program... but never mind.
Click to expand...

he said he posted FOOTAGE which it says not to so there you go he should get a strike a perm ban on his IP so he can never create a account again

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> he said he posted FOOTAGE which it says not to so there you go he should get a strike a perm ban on his IP so he can never create a account again
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


You seem mad.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> he said he posted FOOTAGE which it says not to so there you go he should get a strike a perm ban on his IP so he can never create a account again
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


calm yourself down LMAO
Perm ban with IP - what are you a raging 12yr old?


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> he said he posted FOOTAGE which it says not to so there you go he should get a strike a perm ban on his IP so he can never create a account again
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> calm yourself down LMAO
> Perm ban with IP - what are you a raging 12yr old?
Click to expand...

I didn't even know what a IP was when I was 12









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ghost12

We are live with a 4.4gb download to go


----------



## amd655

Jelly of not playing non textured BF4


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> We are live with a 4.4gb download to go


give us impressions of it.
Not screenshots or videos in case you get IP banned (lmao)


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> give us impressions of it.
> Not screenshots or videos in case you get IP banned (lmao)


Pretty sure even "impressions" are under NDA.

So you cant say "Game is bollocks" or "Game is amazing"


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> give us impressions of it.
> Not screenshots or videos in case you get IP banned (lmao)


Mods will delete any discussion from someone who's playing it so there's no point. We've all seen the E3 stream so we know what's up already, for the most part.

That chat banter seems pretty tame from what I've seen.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikibgd*
> 
> Wat w8 not supported? I hope it will be on final


As a buddy on TPU said maybe this requires a Start Button.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> how would you get fine by posting alpha numbers? are u showing anything? it is just numbers from your fps program... but never mind.


Yeah we are naturally all curious for more details but this info is beyond meaningless in the first place as already pointed out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> deserved it no offence he posted alpha footage


Agreed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> I didn't even know what a IP was when I was 12


Me neither. Though, it was 1985...


----------



## Slightly skewed

I am accepting codes from those that don't want them or cannot use them.


----------



## amd655

As i am...


----------



## Valkayria

I'm jealous of everyone that got alpha invites.


----------



## EliteReplay

BF4 alpha trial battlelog leak image
http://www.mordorhq.com/showthread.php?9427-BF4-Alpha-Trial-battlelog-screenshot-leak-from-a-DICE-friend


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I just got the Alpha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever got invited to try the Alpha, remember you're under NDA and you can't share any of it on the forums, anything I see Alpha related will be removed and Warnings/Infractions will be given,, we do not want people to post anything from Alpha Trial as EA won't be very happy with it.


haha, when did BF4 implement sweeping?

Broomfield 4


----------



## Krazee

Loads of BF4 screens

http://imgur.com/a/oBF5P


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Loads of BF4 screens
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/oBF5P


old


----------



## Stealth Pyros

^ Ehhh those are a joke compared to the multiplayer videos that are available from a lot of the E3 players. I don't even consider those to be game screenshots.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> u guys should be grateful that im sharing


Believe me I love seeing these shared Alpha images, but OCN just isn't the place for them.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Believe me I love seeing these shared Alpha images, but OCN just isn't the place for them.


^This.

Please do NOT post any pictures from the Alpha Trial as you guys playing it are under NDA and are not allowed to even discuss it.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> ^This.
> 
> Please do NOT post any pictures from the Alpha Trial as you guys playing it are under NDA and are not allowed to even discuss it.


well i just looked into youtube and there are videos already. if someone is interested


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> well i just looked into youtube and there are videos already. if someone is interested


They'll eventually get deleted by YouTube and EA will probably ban those accounts breaking the NDA, which is stupid move from players uploading footage as it'll probably get themselves their whole origin account closed.









Please don't post any Alpha Trial related here.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> They'll eventually get deleted by YouTube and EA will probably ban those accounts breaking the NDA, which is stupid move from players uploading footage as it'll probably get themselves their whole origin account closed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't post any Alpha Trial related here.


their whole account closed? too much drama...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> their whole account closed? too much drama...


they probably will...but that's EA for you.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> their whole account closed? too much drama...


Hardly. They agreed to the NDA, and by breaking it, they risk their account.


----------



## Ghost12

Any of you alpha guys had new friend requests? 2 this evening, 1st accepted then removed and second denied, conversation regards sharing footage and even letting them put the key in their origin lol, never spoke to these people before, quite unbelievable lol


----------



## wrigleyvillain

How are they 'finding' you (or know you have access)? But, other than that, not surprising at all. I'd say "unbelievable" figuratively, not literally. I ignore any requests from people I don't know (or wasn't just in my squad or something). I get random ones on Steam from time to time.

It's funny how some people go ape**** for anything 'latest and greatest' even if the latter is not truly the case (this is an alpha w/out many textures amongst many other things even let's remember). Explains the continued success of the COD franchise lately. And you couldn't even re-map keys in the BF3 alpha which pretty much screwed me.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> They'll eventually get deleted by YouTube and EA will probably ban those accounts breaking the NDA, which is stupid move from players uploading footage as it'll probably get themselves their whole origin account closed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't post any Alpha Trial related here.


Doubt it. "Usamaftw" doesnt get any sort of bans or such from either EA or Youtube.


----------



## skyn3t

I really love the customization in the loadout in BF4 you can prepare yourself in the webgui before you start the game gun's and vehicles thats cool. sadly that's no server live yet at least in my area US east coast. 4.3GB BF4 Alpha folder.


----------



## Swolern

Anyone hear when beta is expected to start?


----------



## Krazee

Beta in Sept


----------



## Slightly skewed

After seeing some footage of the alpha on YT I no longer care about not getting an invite.


----------



## amd655

Yup it is terrible....

Still, BF3's Alpha was awesome :d


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> After seeing some footage of the alpha on YT I no longer care about not getting an invite.


LOL no true, do you want play it on my account ? I bet if I let you, you do play.







you still care


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> LOL no true, do you want play it on my account ? I bet if I let you, you do play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you still care


I'm still interested in checking out what's changed and how things might work in the final build but I have little to no desire to actually play it.


----------



## Amhro

breaking NDA makes you lose alpha access, they will not ban your account, it was the same in bf3 alpha


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> breaking NDA makes you lose alpha access, they will not ban your account, it was the same in bf3 alpha


BF3 Alpha was not a closed Alpha, footage was allowed.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

So I just watched jackfrags BF4 Counter Knife Mechanics, Flashbangs, Sliding C4, Zeroing and more! video on BF4... snipers get the C4 am I the only one slightly







about this?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> So I just watched jackfrags BF4 Counter Knife Mechanics, Flashbangs, Sliding C4, Zeroing and more! video on BF4... snipers get the C4 am I the only one slightly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about this?


They aren't the *only* class that get c4 last time I checked.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> BF3 Alpha was not a closed Alpha, footage was allowed.


ehm, no? and what was it? open alpha?
it was under NDA as well


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> They aren't the *only* class that get c4 last time I checked.


oh really? well then that makes it better, hated BFBC2 how the snipers had it... and they did nothing but hide -_-


----------



## phinexswarm71

i saw in one of the footages a motion sensor ball,thats pretty overpowered advantage to any player,anyone know about it???
they could limit the radius so that wouldnt be so op as it was in bfbc2,it was really usefull in bfbc 2 and oped,so i wonder how this gonna work this time


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> They aren't the *only* class that get c4 last time I checked.


They are at the current time


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> BF3 Alpha was not a closed Alpha, footage was allowed.


BF3 alpha had an NDA, hence why only one person posted footage Usamaftw.
And people had to remove their names by adding a solid square in the vids.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

People complaining the sniper class having c4....seriously? You preferred unlimited c4 from support instead?
Sniper SHOULD have the c4, bf3 was a mistake


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> BF3 alpha had an NDA, hence why only one person posted footage Usamaftw.
> And people had to remove their names by adding a solid square in the vids.


Never saw anything that said you could not show footage of it......


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> People complaining the sniper class having c4....seriously? You preferred unlimited c4 from support instead?
> Sniper SHOULD have the c4, bf3 was a mistake


Id rather something like medic have it then sniper seeing most snipers sit at the back of the map helping in no way what so ever


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Id rather something like medic have it then sniper seeing most snipers sit at the back of the map helping in no way what so ever


u are confusing me,are u saying medic-assault should have it now??,i think the support class must have c4 because he would w/o it be underpowered,also the other classes got enough advantages in perks
if the recon is equipped with c4 no one will look for others classes to play,its enough now that among the most played classes at bf3 are engineer,recon


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> u are confusing me,are u saying medic-assault should have it now??,i think the support class must have c4 because he would w/o it be underpowered,also the other classes got enough advantages in perks
> if the recon is equipped with c4 no one will look for others classes to play,its enough now that among the most played classes at bf3 are engineer,recon


I was using the medics as an example, I just dont understand why snipers should have C4 when there role is to be far away, giving them mortars I would kinda get seeing there long range weapons but C4 something thats close range it doesnt make any sense, or as you just said let the support keep it as it should be but only let them have a max of 3 blocks seeing anymore then that is op with the C4 camping losers

Just from all the videos Im seeing BF4 might turn out to be unbalanced like BF3 is but I really hope not


----------



## keikei

In the E3 multiplayer footage DICE tweaked the ammo function, when you reloaded whatever ammo you had in the clip, it was *lost*. If that carries over to the released version of the game, its pretty cool. No longer you will be allowed to just reload without thinking about ammo. Also did you notice when you *spot*, there is an animation for it now, so you cant just spam the spot button. Cant wait to hear more info!


----------



## Ghost12

With support not being able to reload their c4 indefinitely now some of the support players may actually serve their purpose and provide ammo to the team instead of only dropping a personal use box in between suicide runs. Recon with c4? have no opinion, may bring some out of the bushes in conquest, then again maybe not as c4 can be slid across roads from cover. I can not stand recon class, especially the laser sight type players.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Id rather something like medic have it then sniper seeing most snipers sit at the back of the map helping in no way what so ever


so heal yourself and blow up tanks...yeah really smart.

EDIT:
Have you even played BC2?
The reason it is called RECON and not SNIPER is recognisances. You don't, as a recon sit back until your team loses everything then suicide....You go out there, throw out motion mines, blow up tanks, and HELP your team.

If you definition of a sniper in BF is sitting back and chilling, then that would explain why you don't quite understand the principle of being a recon.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> so heal yourself and blow up tanks...yeah really smart.
> 
> EDIT:
> Have you even played BC2?
> The reason it is called RECON and not SNIPER is recognisances. You don't, as a recon sit back until your team loses everything then suicide....You go out there, throw out motion mines, blow up tanks, and HELP your team.
> 
> If you definition of a sniper in BF is sitting back and chilling, then that would explain why you don't quite understand the principle of being a recon.


Pretty much this, the RCON class was VERY useful in Bad Company 2, and I'm glad it's going to be again in Battlefield 4.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Never saw anything that said you could not show footage of it......


I consider the alpha a COMSEC item ask for you to stick to radio silence beyond the elements covered in Addendum A of the Non Disclosure Agreement to which your participation in the Alpha binds you legally, which says you can say that there IS an alpha and you have access to it.
http://bf3alpha.battlefield.com/legal/legal_en.php


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> With support not being able to reload their c4 indefinitely now some of the support players may actually serve their purpose and provide ammo to the team instead of only dropping a personal use box in between suicide runs. Recon with c4? have no opinion, may bring some out of the bushes in conquest, then again maybe not as c4 can be slid across roads from cover. I can not stand recon class, especially the laser sight type players.


Either way people are gonna abuse the kits just like in BFBC2 just like in BF3. the sliding C4 is just stupid should be a throw not sliding...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> so heal yourself and blow up tanks...yeah really smart.
> 
> EDIT:
> Have you even played BC2?
> The reason it is called RECON and not SNIPER is recognisances. You don't, as a recon sit back until your team loses everything then suicide....You go out there, throw out motion mines, blow up tanks, and HELP your team.
> 
> If you definition of a sniper in BF is sitting back and chilling, then that would explain why you don't quite understand the principle of being a recon.


How about you read my last post I said I was using it as an example

Yeah I have played BC2 and everytime the snipers sit up the back hiding like girls...

I define a sniper as what they really are, there ment to be back from everyone else picking off high value targets and being over watch for tanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Pretty much this, the RCON class was VERY useful in Bad Company 2, and I'm glad it's going to be again in Battlefield 4.


Wow every other country in the world must use classes differently to the little kids in Aus coz every recon/sniper is just useless they hide up the back doing nothing trying to keep a good k/d


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> I was using the medics as an example, I just dont understand why snipers should have C4 when there role is to be far away, giving them mortars I would kinda get seeing there long range weapons but C4 something thats close range it doesnt make any sense, or as you just said let the support keep it as it should be but only let them have a max of 3 blocks seeing anymore then that is op with the C4 camping losers
> 
> Just from all the videos Im seeing BF4 might turn out to be unbalanced like BF3 is but I really hope not


i agree on the recon part,there is no point in c4 with recon as he is far away from the target,right
anyway,i think there are more issues then support with more then 3 block of c4 - like engineer that can ressuply his rocket ammunition


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Either way people are gonna abuse the kits just like in BFBC2 just like in BF3. the sliding C4 is just stupid should be a throw not sliding...
> How about you read my last post I said I was using it as an example
> 
> Yeah I have played BC2 and everytime the snipers sit up the back hiding like girls...
> 
> I define a sniper as what they really are, there ment to be back from everyone else picking off high value targets and being over watch for tanks
> Wow every other country in the world must use classes differently to the little kids in Aus coz every recon/sniper is just useless they hide up the back doing nothing trying to keep a good k/d


Definitely get some major recon campers but there are some good aggressive recons about, I think amd from this forum plays that way and I have played with totally dubbed who can play that way too, suppose depends on the game mode, I 99% play conquest and very rarely see an aggressive recon or even a team soflam, I dont think c4 will attract the masses to recon in bf4, they would still have to reload it and finding ammo on conquest is a mission in itself. Maybe a bit less of stupid game play in conquest now with recon having it, the support players, whom a huge percentage are terrible, trying to c4 everything including their own base vehicles got old pretty quickly. I have been c4`d by people with 4 kills and 20 deaths? whole round of suiciding and stupid play just to c4.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

lol I think me and my friends play waaaaaaaaay to aggressive were always attacking every game doesnt matter the game mode lol. I think 90% of people but Im non stop on the move I only really stop to heal and resupply lmao

But snipers with C4 isnt a good idea seeing most people who play it are the ones hiding... I think BF4 is gonna be up to us engis personally unless they give snipers AND support C4 to even it up a bit, as for the idiots suiciding... well they dont know how to play C4


----------



## Krazee

This pre-order deal is a complete mess. Below is exactly what I mean from different vendors:

Amazon:
Battlefield 4 Pre-Order comes with the China Rising Expansion Pack (Part of Premium)
Price: $59.96

Gamestop:
Battlefield 4 Pre-Order comes with the China Rising Expansion Pack (Part of Premium)
Air Vehicle Shortcut Kit for BF3
Price: $59.99

Origin:
Standard Edition
Battlefield 4 Pre-Order comes with the China Rising Expansion Pack (Part of Premium)
Price: $59.99

Digital Deluxe Edition
Battlefield 4 Pre-Order comes with the China Rising Expansion Pack (Part of Premium)
Access to BF4 Beta
3 Gold Battlepacks
Price: $69.99

Now I've asked Battlefield on Twitter in regards to Premium and they told me more info will be released at a later date. Based on the Pre-Order deals stating First Premium Expansion, it is safe to assume Premium will be back in full force just like in BF3. To each his own but getting the Digital Deluxe edition just to get 3 Gold Battlepacks compared to pre-ordering everywhere else is kinda pointless. I doubt Dice would make these battlepacks tip the scales for online gameplay, that would be a stupid move.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> This pre-order deal is a complete mess. Below is exactly what I mean from different vendors:
> 
> Amazon:
> Battlefield 4 Pre-Order comes with the China Rising Expansion Pack (Part of Premium)
> Price: $59.96
> 
> Gamestop:
> Battlefield 4 Pre-Order comes with the China Rising Expansion Pack (Part of Premium)
> Air Vehicle Shortcut Kit for BF3
> Price: $59.99
> 
> Origin:
> Standard Edition
> Battlefield 4 Pre-Order comes with the China Rising Expansion Pack (Part of Premium)
> Price: $59.99
> 
> Digital Deluxe Edition
> Battlefield 4 Pre-Order comes with the China Rising Expansion Pack (Part of Premium)
> Access to BF4 Beta
> 3 Gold Battlepacks
> Price: $69.99
> 
> Now I've asked Battlefield on Twitter in regards to Premium and they told me more info will be released at a later date. Based on the Pre-Order deals stating First Premium Expansion, it is safe to assume Premium will be back in full force just like in BF3. To each his own but getting the Digital Deluxe edition just to get 3 Gold Battlepacks compared to pre-ordering everywhere else is kinda pointless. I doubt Dice would make these battlepacks tip the scales for online gameplay, that would be a stupid move.


Just get the cheapest pre-order you can get that includes China Rising (every pre-order does). You're not going to miss much unless you care for physical dogtags or the BF3 shortcut kit. I went ahead and got the Amazon preorder because up until just yesterday it came with 1 battlepack. I'm happy with that and if the Amazon price drops I get the lowest price from now until release. I think they've learned that the community doesn't like exclusive unlocks that can only be achieved via buying from a specific retailer; it makes the game pretty annoying when you can't have a particular weapon even if it's not any better than other weapons in the game. Everyone should have equal access to every weapon that the game has to offer.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Either way people are gonna abuse the kits just like in BFBC2 just like in BF3. the sliding C4 is just stupid should be a throw not sliding...
> How about you read my last post I said I was using it as an example
> 
> Yeah I have played BC2 and everytime the snipers sit up the back hiding like girls...
> 
> I define a sniper as what they really are, there ment to be back from everyone else picking off high value targets and being over watch for tanks
> Wow every other country in the world must use classes differently to the little kids in Aus coz every recon/sniper is just useless they hide up the back doing nothing trying to keep a good k/d


Oh don't get me wrong you got those snipers that sit back and do nothing.
That said they also don't:
-Get higher than 8th place on the leaderboard (on consoles)
-Get a good SPM
-Help out taking objectives
-Help spotting out (even though that's what they should do)

Here's a video of me, 2 years ago playing BC2.
WARNING PROFANITY IS IN THE VIDEO (mods please see this as a warning to users rather than a means of giving me a warning/infraction):

*Reason for sharing:*
-I show use of C4
-I show how a sniper/recon works
-I snipe at short range
-I take objectives and aim to take objectives
-I don't camp for long periods of time
-I use motion sensors to my teams advantage


Spoiler: VIDEO


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Oh don't get me wrong you got those snipers that sit back and do nothing.
> That said they also don't:
> -Get higher than 8th place on the leaderboard (on consoles)
> -Get a good SPM
> -Help out taking objectives
> -Help spotting out (even though that's what they should do)
> 
> Here';s a video of me, 2 years ago playing BC2.
> WARNING PROFANITY IS IN THE VIDEO (mods please see this as a warning to users rather than a means of giving me a warning/infraction):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: VIDEO


lol those kinda snipers are the ones I team kill with jeeps







till they either do something or leave... yeah I dont play fair or nice


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> lol those kinda snipers are the ones I team kill with jeeps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> till they either do something or leave... yeah I dont play fair or nice


check my edit & video








And yeah, I even have an other video of me killing campers haha


----------



## amd655

Recon in BC2 were useful, there is campers with any class, even i run into battle with a gimped weapon (bolt action) and usually do ok.

There are plenty of folk out there just like me who play aggressively, and support their team, C4 for the Recon class gives it that edge on the Battlefield, otherwise, the Recon class will just remain a camping mans game.

Personally, i like the idea, but i do see the point about folk not using the class properly, but this can be said for any given class.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Recon in BC2 were useful, there is campers with any class, even i run into battle with a gimped weapon (bolt action) and usually do ok.
> 
> There are plenty of folk out there just like me who play aggressively, and support their team, C4 for the Recon class gives it that edge on the Battlefield, otherwise, the Recon class will just remain a camping mans game.
> 
> Personally, i like the idea, but i do see the point about folk not using the class properly, but this can be said for any given class.


well said


----------



## Beno619

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Recon in BC2 were useful, there is campers with any class, even i run into battle with a gimped weapon (bolt action) and usually do ok.
> 
> There are plenty of folk out there just like me who play aggressively, and support their team, C4 for the Recon class gives it that edge on the Battlefield, otherwise, the Recon class will just remain a camping mans game.
> 
> Personally, i like the idea, but i do see the point about folk not using the class properly, but this can be said for any given class.


This.
At worst some campers play a bit more aggressively as they'll be able to take out armor.

The support class retaining the powerful suppression is also makes that class way more useful .


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Never saw anything that said you could not show footage of it......
> 
> 
> 
> I consider the alpha a COMSEC item ask for you to stick to radio silence beyond the elements covered in Addendum A of the Non Disclosure Agreement to which your participation in the Alpha binds you legally, which says you can say that there IS an alpha and you have access to it.
> http://bf3alpha.battlefield.com/legal/legal_en.php
Click to expand...

Considering that BF3 link is dead, better using http://pastebin.com/BjdGNbF1

What may be disclosed:
Quote:


> ADDENDUM A
> 
> 1.
> The fact that there is an official Alpha Program for the Game.
> 
> 2.
> The fact that you are a member of the official Alpha Program for the Game.


What may not be disclosed:
Quote:


> 5.
> Post or distribute any screen captures, pictures, videos, podcasts, screenshots or any other representations, known or unknown, of any content in the Game or other Alpha Materials.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Digital Deluxe Edition
> Battlefield 4 Pre-Order comes with the China Rising Expansion Pack (Part of Premium)
> Access to BF4 Beta
> 3 Gold Battlepacks
> Price: $69.99


What are the gold battlepacks?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Digital Deluxe Edition
> Battlefield 4 Pre-Order comes with the China Rising Expansion Pack (Part of Premium)
> Access to BF4 Beta
> 3 Gold Battlepacks
> Price: $69.99
> 
> 
> 
> What are the gold battlepacks?
Click to expand...

Random unlocks (that you can unlock yourself by progressing).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I pre-ordered via amazon UK for £38.
Comes with China DLC, a strategy guide (I careless about) and the game


----------



## Ghost12

I hope a huge percentage of the add on maps follow suit with the one on [email protected] in terms of size. There is almost battles within battles on this new map from what I have seen on the video`s and streams. I am looking forward to it in the main, interested to see which direction it takes through its life. Suppose there will be a mixed bag to suit everyone as bf3 is.


----------



## keikei

The *defibrillator* has also been tweaked. It will need to be recharged, so you can no longer revive your teammates at will now. Suppression still present, but I wonder if DICE could make it class specific.


----------



## sugiik

alpha started ? when will the beta ?


----------



## Beno619

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> The *defibrillator* has also been tweaked. It will need to be recharged, so you can no longer revive your teammates at will now. Suppression still present, but I wonder if DICE could make it class specific.


Suppression has been nerfed for all classes except Support.


----------



## keikei

Wow. Nice. Plus, with the ammo mechanics changed, Support is becoming a more crucial piece of the squad. I dont know about everyone else, but I played Support mainly for C4 trolling. Fun as hell, but not necessarily helpful to the team.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> The *defibrillator* has also been tweaked. It will need to be recharged, so you can no longer revive your teammates at will now. Suppression still present, but I wonder if DICE could make it class specific.


Great, so they better make it work like it's supposed to 100% of the time like it does now....







I'm all for killing off the revive trains though.

I get that they want to focus more on teamwork, but a lot us end up playing by ourselves a lot of the time and this looks like the fun in doing that is going to be problematic. Too early to tell I guess.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

PRE alpha footage - from BF OFFICIAL FB page - so this is kosher:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10100938523378536

Everyone is focusing on the gameplay....people seem to forget one thing:
RECORDING ABILITY post-game!?
Is this "confirmation" of it?

As it doesn't seem like a "dev tool" - more like something users can access.
I know spectator mode was confirmed.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> PRE alpha footage - from BF OFFICIAL FB page - so this is kosher:
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10100938523378536
> 
> Everyone is focusing on the gameplay....people seem to forget one thing:
> RECORDING ABILITY post-game!?
> Is this "confirmation" of it?
> 
> As it doesn't seem like a "dev tool" - more like something users can access.
> I know spectator mode was confirmed.


As a lot of the people that played at E3 have videos of their gameplay up, I have a good feeling that you're right and that this IS an in-game feature.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> I get that they want to focus more on teamwork, but a lot us end up playing by ourselves a lot of the time and this looks like the fun in doing that is going to be problematic. Too early to tell I guess.


It will be much easier to work together with the in game voip, currently it would be very hard to have everyone on a team in a voice server.


----------



## [email protected]

Now we have spec mode in BF4 means we'll be able to have decent Tournements! ALL you need is fraps or some other software. This is too amazing to know because now we can bring evidence to bring down a cheater







Thanks to Dice for bringing this!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> It will be much easier to work together with the in game voip, currently it would be very hard to have everyone on a team in a voice server.


That doesn't guarantee anything though. BC2 had in game VOIP and hardly anyone used it. Granted it was a little buggy sometimes. You have so many foreign players in this game that language barriers become an issue, not to mention conflicting play styles. Voice chat won't change any of that and if the game play depends on it, it will fail.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> That doesn't guarantee anything though. BC2 had in game VOIP and hardly anyone used it. Granted it was a little buggy sometimes. You have so many foreign players in this game that language barriers become an issue, not to mention conflicting play styles. Voice chat won't change any of that and if the game play depends on it, it will fail.


+1 some players gel and some do not, voip will not change this, and that is besides the problems mentioned. Teamspeak is working for the ocn platoon when they play I believe but there is a prior relationship. I would not want to talk to 90% of the players I have played with in a random pick server. My best times in this game are with people on my friends list or family.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I played Support mainly for C4 trolling. Fun as hell, but not necessarily helpful to the team.


You got that right. Trolling is never helpful to anyone but the troll.

Jet ramming is worse though.


----------



## souNdwAve89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugiik*
> 
> alpha started ? when will the beta ?


I'd assume fall. I mean, wasn't the BF3 beta around Late September and somewhere in October?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> They are at the current time


If you are basing your info off that video....you shouldn't. That A. Wasn't even alpha,
B. Wasn't even what the 64 players DICE team used per example
and was most likely
C. Some cobbed together yet stable and earlier version of the game than A and B so that people could actually play something.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> If you are basing your info off that video....you shouldn't. That A. Wasn't even alpha,
> B. Wasn't even what the 64 players DICE team used per example
> and was most likely
> C. Some cobbed together yet stable and earlier version of the game than A and B so that people could actually play something.


I am not basing it off pre alpha. It is widely searchable, currently the only class that has c4 is recon. It staying like that from now through beta to release I would guess is variable as is most likely a huge % of the game.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Wow. Nice. Plus, with the ammo mechanics changed, Support is becoming a more crucial piece of the squad. I dont know about everyone else, but I played Support mainly for C4 trolling. Fun as hell, but not necessarily helpful to the team.


Support becomes the new Assault class for points whoring. You just know that everyone is going to run out of ammo a lot more now with the total bullet count not carrying over during quick reloads, huge ammo waste to people who don't realize it. Plus we all know how many people even drop an ammo bag on BF3, pretty rarely unless you are in a high traffic area/map. Lots of dancing and begging to be seen


----------



## Koehler

Do you guys think BF4 will be better than BF3? Why or why not? What are the main differences between BF4 and BF3?


----------



## DoomDash

The building coming down and more destructible environments is pretty convincing to me.


----------



## NitrousX

Anybody here got their hands on the alpha yet?


----------



## alancsalt

Yeah, and we're all under NDA. According to the EULA, all we're allowed to say is that that there is an Alpha, and that we have access.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> The building coming down and more destructible environments is pretty convincing to me.


If you didn't like BF3 you won't like this. It's essentially the same core game with a few changes (no power suits).


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Do you guys think BF4 will be better than BF3? Why or why not? What are the main differences between BF4 and BF3?


Most of the info about changes coming in BF4: http://67.227.255.239/forum/showthread.php?t=589056

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Anybody here got their hands on the alpha yet?


Don't be lazy guys. You both know that if some recent event has happened chances are it's been discussed within the last few pages of the thread. You have time to tinker with your PC and play games you have a few minutes to read a few pages of a thread. You can't just expect people to constantly regurgitate information again and again. That just bloats the thread even further.

That being said, OP could be doing a lot better job organizing info.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> That being said, OP could be doing a lot better job organizing info.


What do you want me to add?

I'm not here 24/7, feel free to PM me any information you think it's worth adding.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> What do you want me to add?
> 
> I'm not here 24/7, feel free to PM me any information you think it's worth adding.


Have you added any of this?

http://67.227.255.239/forum/showthread.php?t=589056


----------



## yoi

does BF4 have LAN support ?

that is the only thing it needs to be perfect :O


----------



## Toxsick

*Expansion Packs
China Rising: free with preorder
Second Assault: includes 4 maps from BF3*

srsly dice?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> more destructible environments is pretty convincing to me.


Source?


----------



## LoNer1

How the hell I'd miss this thread!

Already pre-ordered. Can't wait on this. Made most of my friends quit console as well, I've got a 5 man SQD for PC at last. (Played BF3 on console because my friends didnt have the money for a good pc back then, so I lended some a hand and some cash) lending them a bit of money for us all to have a better experience is a YES to me


----------



## amd655

Might pre-order this friday just in time for Beta


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> *Expansion Packs
> China Rising: free with preorder
> Second Assault: includes 4 maps from BF3*
> 
> srsly dice?


They always have a rehash map pack. They even asked the community what maps they prefer to see.

Your quote(in your sig) was going strong....last line it just derped.....hard.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> They always have a rehash map pack. They even asked the community what maps they prefer to see.
> 
> Your quote(in your sig) was going strong....last line it just derped.....hard.


Wasnt metro supposed to be part of it aswell? Afterall its the most played map isnt it?
People just love CoD maps.


----------



## Timu

Guys, we can counter knife people with our back turned, just saw it in a montage video.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Wasnt metro supposed to be part of it aswell? Afterall its the most played map isnt it?
> People just love CoD maps.


God I hope not...there was a thing were you could vote and Dice said pick 4 but you could just pick a ton and it still went through. I voted Damavand, Bazaar, Strike @ Karkand and Sabalan Pipeline.


----------



## Kosai

LOL at the 360 version being mentioned on the side from Walmart and Kmart. Geez.


----------



## Swolern

MAN THIS GAME IS SO SICK!!


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> They always have a rehash map pack. They even asked the community what maps they prefer to see.
> 
> Your quote(in your sig) was going strong....last line it just derped.....hard.


They should put some battlefield 2 maps in it instead.


----------



## Midgethulk

pre-ordered it on Green Man Gaming yesterday, it was 25% off and it included the china DLC!
This game seems to be so much better then BF3 already... Finaly I'll be able to destroy something lol.


----------



## Swolern

Looks like the 20% off code doesn't work in the US.







Anyone else confirm? It could be cause I'm on my cellphone.

GMG25-2G9OL-15PO7


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Looks like the 20% off code doesn't work in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else confirm? It could be cause I'm on my cellphone.
> 
> GMG25-2G9OL-15PO7


yeah It only works in the Europe.









(available till the 21th of June for those who are looking to pick it up)

Found a couple of other deals here.


----------



## Bluemustang

Origin still gives out 25% off codes for birthdays right? Hoping so for mine coming up soon.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> They always have a rehash map pack. They even asked the community what maps they prefer to see.
> 
> Your quote(in your sig) was going strong....last line it just derped.....hard.
> 
> 
> 
> They should put some battlefield 2 maps in it instead.
Click to expand...

I'd BUY extra map packs if they were BF2 maps. Please, BF2 maps > COD console nob-tier crap any day of the year. I seriously hope it's not Metro that they bring into BF4.


----------



## Krazee

I love the back to karkland map, and wake island is a classic from BF 1942


----------



## Dark-Asylum

Well I know who surely got the Karkland...


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I love the back to karkland map, and wake island is a classic from BF 1942


They said I'd surely get the Karkland but I never did got it! Did he died?


----------



## hamzta09

Whats a Kark*l*and..


----------



## Krazee

Karkand....


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'll cancel my order with Amazon if I can order with gmg. I'll need to ask mum to do it for me as I've flown out to the USA


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Have you added any of this?
> 
> http://67.227.255.239/forum/showthread.php?t=589056


I'll add this throughout the day, sorry for not doing it earlier, but I've been a bit busy.

Also, I'd appreciate if you guys PM'd me any info I may miss, sometimes I miss some pages when there's too many new posts.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I'd BUY extra map packs if they were BF2 maps. Please, BF2 maps > COD console nob-tier crap any day of the year. I seriously hope it's not Metro that they bring into BF4.


Same dude.

i see no point spending money or wasting on the same maps from battlefield 3 wich most of them werent that good anyway.


----------



## akaTRAP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Same dude.
> 
> i see no point spending money or wasting on the same maps from battlefield 3 wich most of them werent that good anyway.


I actually liked Metro. It worked well on consoles because the other maps are simply too big for 24-player conquest.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Same dude.
> 
> i see no point spending money or wasting on the same maps from battlefield 3 wich most of them werent that good anyway.


I would love to see BF2 & SF maps instead of the crap from BF3; BF2:SF Warlord would be fantastic, my favorite map!


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I would love to see BF2 & SF maps instead of the crap from BF3; BF2:SF Warlord would be fantastic, my favorite map!


The night maps from SF wouldnt work....they'd all be like Tehran, meaning bright as day.


----------



## Ghost12

Any of you windows 8 guys aware of the alpha fix? i can confirm it works now in windows 8


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I would love to see BF2 & SF maps instead of the crap from BF3; BF2:SF Warlord would be fantastic, my favorite map!


They have are truly listening to the community








We'll see what the last expansion pack will say.


----------



## suburban97

I saw where a few cheat sites were offering $300 to $400 for a alpha key for the PC. They are getting the source to put cheats out the first day of beta. get ready as bf4 is going to be full of hackers like bf3. I couldn't believe ilikecheats had posted everywhere they would pay $400 for a alpha invite and I believe they got a few.


----------



## Timu

What a step up from BF3!!!


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a step up from BF3!!!


So much lies in that video too.
Esp regarding the destruction.

I dont see where the "step up" comes in.
Very much doubt we'll have 3d waves and "wind" in multiplayer.

OH and the editor looks like every other editor out there...oh wait sorry "too complicated".


----------



## hamzta09

So much lies in that video too.
Esp regarding the destruction, love the fact they still have the most basic glass destruction in the world of gaming.
Hit the corner of a window, the entire thing crumbles through the ground. There shouldnt be anything more than a hole there and cracks, but I guess its part of their destruction hype...kids love when things break apart in exaggerated ways. I can hear how theyre throwing money at their monitors.

I dont see where the "step up" comes in.
Very much doubt we'll have 3d waves and "wind" in multiplayer.

OH and the editor looks like every other editor out there...oh wait sorry "too complicated".

lol what, edit now becomes quote?


----------



## Beno619

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a step up from BF3!!!


OM GOSH totally looks like BF3.5


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So much lies in that video too.
> Esp regarding the destruction, love the fact they still have the most basic glass destruction in the world of gaming.
> Hit the corner of a window, the entire thing crumbles through the ground. There shouldnt be anything more than a hole there and cracks, but I guess its part of their destruction hype...kids love when things break apart in exaggerated ways. I can hear how theyre throwing money at their monitors.
> 
> I dont see where the "step up" comes in.
> Very much doubt we'll have 3d waves and "wind" in multiplayer.
> 
> OH and the editor looks like every other editor out there...oh wait sorry "too complicated".
> 
> lol what, edit now becomes quote?


Never anything positive is there............


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I dont see where the "step up" comes in.


How did you not see the better character models, textures, shaders, lighting, particles, tesselated water, etc. in that video being a step up from BF3?


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> How did you not see the better character models, textures, shaders, lighting, particles, tesselated water, etc. in that video being a step up from BF3?


I have to agree, lots of things look so much better. With this and the way the game changes will effect the game it's shaping up to be a super badass game imo.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Never anything positive is there............


http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2013/175/4/1/bf411_by_xbulletz-d6agal2.gif

Rubbish.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> How did you not see the better character models, textures, shaders, lighting, particles, tesselated water, etc. in that video being a step up from BF3?


Because he's Hamzta?

Can't wait until we see what other games use it. More of this pls.

http://i.minus.com/ibafuyjRBqjeK.gif

http://i.minus.com/iiD5tzrUZAP0F.gif


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> How did you not see the better character models, textures, shaders, lighting, particles, tesselated water, etc. in that video being a step up from BF3?


he doesnt know anything about it.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Can't wait until we what other games use it. More of this pls.


The new need for speed is going to use it and I also cant wait to see what other new games use it.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2013/175/4/1/bf411_by_xbulletz-d6agal2.gif










Holy crap is that in-game footage or real life video footage.

Hamzta09 your negative outlook on life is depressing. The video was drop dead gorgeous!

BTW new server times for those in alpha! Finally!


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2013/175/4/1/bf411_by_xbulletz-d6agal2.gif
> 
> Rubbish.
> Because he's Hamzta?
> 
> Can't wait until we see what other games use it. More of this pls.
> 
> http://i.minus.com/ibafuyjRBqjeK.gif
> 
> http://i.minus.com/iiD5tzrUZAP0F.gif


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> How did you not see the better character models, textures, shaders, lighting, particles, tesselated water, etc. in that video being a step up from BF3?


Singleplayer != Multiplayer.

How come we dont see this water or vegetation in Multiplayer? Because it wont happen.
Who plays singleplayer anyway.

Stop hyping singleplayer seriously.

Its a frikkin TECH Demo really. Just like the Crysis 3 (rather CryEngine 3) tech demos they showed with all those amazing features!
Tesselated frog anyone?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap is that in-game footage or real life video footage.
> 
> Hamzta09 your negative outlook on life is depressing. The video was drop dead gorgeous!
> 
> BTW new server times for those in alpha! Finally!


Yes.... drop dead gorgeous, no it wasnt.
Tech demo != Final Product.

Singleplayer != Multiplayer.

Life != Gaming. But yeah OCN.. people think gaming = life.


----------



## Swolern

I wasn't trying to make an argument bud. It's just most of the time you look at the glass half full. Cheer up.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Sounds like you have no life TBH...


Said the guy doing nothing but spamming his old yt vids in all threads you can.
And you have no life because you disagree with others? Ha-larious.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I wasn't trying to make an argument bud. It's just most of the time you look at the glass half full. Cheer up.


You shouldnt hype tech features of an _engine_, features that will almost guaranteed not show up in Multiplayer, the mode that 90% of the people will play over singleplayer, some of it might appear in Singleplayer but not as showcased. You know, like the fries at mcdonalds, on the picture its so nice and straight....then you get it and its all messy and dull.

You shouldnt hype anything in the first place, a game at the very least.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Considering how much effort they are putting into the SP campaign on this one, it might just be worth the time to play it. And i think by now we all know to take tech demos with a grain of salt. If they made MP look like this tech demo, no one excpet the people with tri sli titans would be able to get playable frame rates so getting upset about it and criticizing it seems to be a pretty silly stance. The software needs to grow with the hardware.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> The game could have chicks with no clothes, and tesselated breasts, you would still complain like a little girl.


I laughed so much at this comment, that you sir deserve some rep for that. Take it, just take it, you win the interwebz today!


----------



## Toxsick

it doesnt matter if the was the techdemo , Battlefield 4 will be great anyway!


----------



## kcuestag

Please don't go off-topic, if you see smoeone trolling, report it and move on, best thing you can do is ignore him/her.


----------



## Ghost12

Second assault unconfirmed news update

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXITqXc-NBk

Caspian and metro almost confirmed by dice


----------



## akaTRAP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Second assault unconfirmed news update
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXITqXc-NBk
> 
> Caspian and metro almost confirmed by dice


Almost? Well, still.....







can't wait to play those with 64 players on next-gen/PC (still haven't made up my mind)


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Second assault unconfirmed news update
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXITqXc-NBk
> 
> Caspian and metro almost confirmed by dice


Caspian Border is a great map, but I'm dissapointed to see Metro may be coming to Battlefield 4, I think that's a shame, no team play at all, I hate Metro.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Caspian Border is a great map, but I'm dissapointed to see Metro may be coming to Battlefield 4, I think that's a shame, no team play at all, I hate Metro.


See I have a differing opinion, Caspian is a great map only when neither team has anyone any good in the air, or both teams pilots are balanced, in other words what happens on the ground is nearly always dictated by the so skilled rocket pods. Metro is a good map also in the right situation, ie max 32 players or less and no explosives, I think that can be applied to most every map in the game that a certain way of playing can ruin it for the majority.


----------



## amd655

Caspien is horrible, even for a good player.....

I have raged no end of time with these fly boys in the air hitting and killing everything on the ground, i also have those games where air really rapes us yet we still win the game.

These people play purely for KDR or are just fly only people.

Sad thing is, they are unstoppable unless you can pilot a jet or heli well enough to counter them, and this is far and few sadly.

BF3 is so unbalanced on some maps, but do not get me wrong, all maps without aircraft are great.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Caspian Border is a great map, but I'm dissapointed to see Metro may be coming to Battlefield 4, I think that's a shame, no team play at all, I hate Metro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See I have a differing opinion, Caspian is a great map only when neither team has anyone any good in the air, or both teams pilots are balanced, in other words what happens on the ground is nearly always dictated by the so skilled rocket pods. Metro is a good map also in the right situation, ie max 32 players or less and no explosives, I think that can be applied to most every map in the game that a certain way of playing can ruin it for the majority.
Click to expand...

I'm scratching out that last part because I stopped reading at "Metro is a good map." Caspian is awesome, but I agree that the idiot jet pilots that utilize ~100-million-dollar jets to gun down infantry all round ruin it, and ruin the game as a whole really -___- Those are the times that I condone ramming and jump into a jet myself with C4 to just ram the hell out of them repeatedly and laugh when they call ME the noob. I thank God that BF3 doesn't have carpet bombs like BF2.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I'm scratching out that last part because I stopped reading at "Metro is a good map." Caspian is awesome, but I agree that the idiot jet pilots that utilize ~100-million-dollar jets to gun down infantry all round ruin it, and ruin the game as a whole really -___- Those are the times that I condone ramming and jump into a jet myself with C4 to just ram the hell out of them repeatedly and laugh when they call ME the noob. I thank God that BF3 doesn't have carpet bombs like BF2.


Lol, everyone has their own opinion, I mainly play large conquest, a lot of Caspian lately in a tank but when I feel like being at one with an M16 to change it up a little bit I will hit Metro/Epicenter/Bazaar. Metro is the only map I will play tdm (which is a rarity in itself) and have had some great games of rush on there when not ruined by the cod semi auto sniper spamming laser sight types lol


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Lol, everyone has their own opinion, I mainly play large conquest, a lot of Caspian lately in a tank but when I feel like being at one with an M16 to change it up a little bit I will hit Metro/Epicenter/Bazaar. Metro is the only map I will play tdm (which is a rarity in itself) and have had some great games of rush on there when not ruined by the cod semi auto sniper spamming laser sight types lol


On the right map, Semi Auto snipers are a force to be reckoned with, but i do agree, mainly noobie players use it due to no bolt action and damage.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> On the right map, Semi Auto snipers are a force to be reckoned with, but i do agree, mainly noobie players use it due to no bolt action and damage.


I don`t mind snipers, to use it properly requires skill, especially when playing aggressive. The ones I hate are the semi auto spammers that could not hit a barn door that use it like an assalut rifle for easy kills and you can here the spam shots missing lol


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Second assault unconfirmed news update
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXITqXc-NBk
> 
> Caspian and metro almost confirmed by dice


Noo!

are they brining the Worst maps back to battlefield 4!?


----------



## akaTRAP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I'm scratching out that last part because I stopped reading at "Metro is a good map." Caspian is awesome, but I agree that the idiot jet pilots that utilize ~100-million-dollar jets to gun down infantry all round ruin it, and ruin the game as a whole really -___- Those are the times that I condone ramming and jump into a jet myself with C4 to just ram the hell out of them repeatedly and laugh when they call ME the noob. I thank God that BF3 doesn't have carpet bombs like BF2.


I find this comment hilarious after playing Caspian last night and slaughtering infantry in the jet. Not my fault the opposite team doesn't have any good jet pilots. I always go aerial vehicles first, then ground, then infantry. What's REALLY annoying is the million Stingers launched as I'm trying to take out two jets, along with a chopper using heat-seekers, along with another jet behind me using heat-seekers, along with an idiot wingman that's trying to take my target and get us both killed.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akaTRAP*
> 
> I find this comment hilarious after playing Caspian last night and slaughtering infantry in the jet. *Not my fault the opposite team doesn't have any good jet pilots*. I always go aerial vehicles first, then ground, then infantry. What's REALLY annoying is the million Stingers launched as I'm trying to take out two jets, along with a chopper using heat-seekers, along with another jet behind me using heat-seekers, along with an idiot wingman that's trying to take my target and get us both killed.


Do not take this personally but the bold is the epitome of jet pilots in bf3, most only want to play the servers when there is no competition up there, and when there is................. they leave. And why? because it stops them farming easy rocket pod,strafe kills on the ground.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akaTRAP*
> 
> I find this comment hilarious after playing Caspian last night and slaughtering infantry in the jet. Not my fault the opposite team doesn't have any good jet pilots. I always go aerial vehicles first, then ground, then infantry. What's REALLY annoying is the million Stingers launched as I'm trying to take out two jets, along with a chopper using heat-seekers, along with another jet behind me using heat-seekers, along with an idiot wingman that's trying to take my target and get us both killed.


! was talking about pubstars, or these people who know how to exploit mechanics of the game, like hovering in a jet then still managing to take off mid air...

I have and do sometimes do great in a jet or heli, i even got kicked for killing admin in one...

But there are a lot of other reasons to dislike something.

Just like the M16 before it was patched, was the number 1 gun to get mad about and for good reason.

No suppression effect and no recoil.

As such...





Just a casual game with nobody in the air really...


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akaTRAP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I'm scratching out that last part because I stopped reading at "Metro is a good map." Caspian is awesome, but I agree that the idiot jet pilots that utilize ~100-million-dollar jets to gun down infantry all round ruin it, and ruin the game as a whole really -___- Those are the times that I condone ramming and jump into a jet myself with C4 to just ram the hell out of them repeatedly and laugh when they call ME the noob. I thank God that BF3 doesn't have carpet bombs like BF2.
> 
> 
> 
> I find this comment hilarious after playing Caspian last night and slaughtering infantry in the jet. Not my fault the opposite team doesn't have any good jet pilots. I always go aerial vehicles first, then ground, then infantry. *What's REALLY annoying is the million Stingers* launched as I'm trying to take out two jets, along with a chopper using heat-seekers, along with another jet behind me using heat-seekers, along with an idiot wingman that's trying to take my target and get us both killed.
Click to expand...

How are those annoying? They're easy as piss to evade in a jet. You don't even have to flare.


----------



## akaTRAP

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ! was talking about pubstars, or these people who know how to exploit mechanics of the game, like hovering in a jet then still managing to take off mid air...
> 
> I have and do sometimes do great in a jet or heli, i even got kicked for killing admin in one...
> 
> But there are a lot of other reasons to dislike something.
> 
> Just like the M16 before it was patched, was the number 1 gun to get mad about and for good reason.
> 
> No suppression effect and no recoil.
> 
> As such...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Just a casual game with nobody in the air really...


True story on that. I've played BF3 (again on consoles) since about December. I remember A LOT of people complaining about it, and the USAS Frag Rounds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Do not take this personally but the bold is the epitome of jet pilots in bf3, most only want to play the servers when there is no competition up there, and when there is................. they leave. And why? because it stops them farming easy rocket pod,strafe kills on the ground.


The sad part is that's true, 'cept in the game I was in because they knew how to fly, just not how to corner the best = easy-ish takedowns. But then it's also hard for me to find a server with good jet pilots, at the very least ones that can keep up with me because I run into two extremes, they either can't fly or they're Colonel 100 and have been flying longer than I've own the game on both consoles. Haven't really seen too many decent pilots on consoles at all actually, hence why Air Superiority is both candyland and a nightmare at the same time.


----------



## akaTRAP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> How are those annoying? They're easy as piss to evade in a jet. You don't even have to flare.


Not on consoles when I can't even see who's shooting it 'til I'm about 150m above ground.......now JAVELINS on the other hand


----------



## Dark-Asylum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akaTRAP*
> 
> Not on consoles when I can't even see who's shooting it 'til I'm about 150m above ground.......now JAVELINS on the other hand


Consoles? I'm so sorry.


----------



## akaTRAP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark-Asylum*
> 
> Consoles? I'm so sorry.


Hold me :'(


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Do not take this personally but the bold is the epitome of jet pilots in bf3, most only want to play the servers when there is no competition up there, and when there is................. they leave. And why? because it stops them farming easy rocket pod,strafe kills on the ground.


Amen. And Metro is a decent infantry map under the right conditions. Small server, fairly balanced teams, no explosive spamming can make for some interesting matches.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Amen. And Metro is a decent infantry map under the right conditions. Small server, fairly balanced teams, no explosive spamming can make for some interesting matches.


^This


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *akaTRAP*
> 
> I find this comment hilarious after playing Caspian last night and slaughtering infantry in the jet. *Not my fault the opposite team doesn't have any good jet pilots*. I always go aerial vehicles first, then ground, then infantry. What's REALLY annoying is the million Stingers launched as I'm trying to take out two jets, along with a chopper using heat-seekers, along with another jet behind me using heat-seekers, along with an idiot wingman that's trying to take my target and get us both killed.
> 
> 
> 
> Do not take this personally but the bold is the epitome of jet pilots in bf3, most only want to play the servers when there is no competition up there, and when there is................. they leave. And why? because it stops them farming easy rocket pod,strafe kills on the ground.
Click to expand...

You guys are complaining about the jets doing their jobs. You should really be complaining about the noobs in your AA who sit at SPAWN and shoot across the entire map at jets/heli's barely even inconveniencing them. If you bring your AA out by C or anywhere toward the center, choppers will be ruined, and jets will have a hard time of it as well.

Luckily most games you have average jet/heli pilots who are at odds with each other and leave the ground mostly alone, which makes the ground game enjoyable. If 1 side has uncontested air, the enemy ground team are going to be in a bad situation.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *akaTRAP*
> 
> I find this comment hilarious after playing Caspian last night and slaughtering infantry in the jet. *Not my fault the opposite team doesn't have any good jet pilots*. I always go aerial vehicles first, then ground, then infantry. What's REALLY annoying is the million Stingers launched as I'm trying to take out two jets, along with a chopper using heat-seekers, along with another jet behind me using heat-seekers, along with an idiot wingman that's trying to take my target and get us both killed.
> 
> 
> 
> Do not take this personally but the bold is the epitome of jet pilots in bf3, most only want to play the servers when there is no competition up there, and when there is................. they leave. And why? because it stops them farming easy rocket pod,strafe kills on the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys are complaining about the jets doing their jobs. You should really be complaining about the noobs in your AA who sit at SPAWN and shoot across the entire map at jets/heli's barely even inconveniencing them. If you bring your AA out by C or anywhere toward the center, choppers will be ruined, and jets will have a hard time of it as well.
> 
> Luckily most games you have average jet/heli pilots who are at odds with each other and leave the ground mostly alone, which makes the ground game enjoyable. If 1 side has uncontested air, the enemy ground team are going to be in a bad situation.
Click to expand...

True about the AA, however no matter how you argue it, flying below 50ft at 1,000mph to gun down infantry with a $100 million jet's machine gun is a bit ridiculous.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> You guys are complaining about the jets doing their jobs. You should really be complaining about the noobs in your AA who sit at SPAWN and shoot across the entire map at jets/heli's barely even inconveniencing them. *If you bring your AA out by C or anywhere toward the center*, choppers will be ruined, and jets will have a hard time of it as well.
> 
> Luckily most games you have average jet/heli pilots who are at odds with each other and leave the ground mostly alone, which makes the ground game enjoyable. If 1 side has uncontested air, the enemy ground team are going to be in a bad situation.


Agree with the use or non use of the AA, although it would be a pretty useless enemy that let you do that with the aa in the busiest part of the map. Tanks, heli,jet,c4 and noob tubes aside lol


----------



## Slightly skewed

Exactly and all it takes is two slightly co-ordinated pod spam attacks from decent jet pilots to destroy the AA where ever it is. I've been taken out by jets in the AA while they were completely out of (cannon) range still, by the time they do get in range you are already disabled and screwed if you get out to repair. There's almost always a loser sniper just waiting for an easy target like this. Nevermind dealing with jihad's and other ground threats.


----------



## EliteReplay

Im glad that metro and bazaard are returning, it would be a dream for me to have CloseQuarter map, those map on BF4 engine have to be amazingly good.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Do not take this personally but the bold is the epitome of jet pilots in bf3, most only want to play the servers when there is no competition up there, and when there is................. they leave. And why? because it stops them farming easy rocket pod,strafe kills on the ground.


agreed, when i play as infantry/tank/chopper and there is a guy on enemy team raping us with jet, i just get into jet, kill him few times and.... 95% of the time they leave


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Im glad that metro and bazaard are returning


They are?


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> They are?


yes


----------



## TSTACKED

I'm currently running a evga GTX 770 superclocked edition gfx card. I can run bf3 perfectly, on average hold up to 110 FPS on ultra not even overclocked. I know that the minimum requirements aren't out yet but do you guys think ill have trouble still running it on ultra?


----------



## amd655

Jugding by improvements to graphics, and inclusion of Tesselation, i would reckon 60-80FPS...



That looks nothing like 110FPS to me


----------



## Slightly skewed

There is always a chance they are playing at sub 1080p resolution. There still a lot of people doing that. I'm not going to call magic card syndrome just yet.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> True about the AA, however no matter how you argue it, flying below 50ft at 1,000mph to gun down infantry with a $100 million jet's machine gun is a bit ridiculous.


Yep those guys are ridiculous, and infuriating if you happen to be on the ground. It just makes you wonder how sad your own team's anti AA capabilities are for a jet to be targeting single players at that point. Did you already destroy every vehicle on the map, and now they have to kill infantry?

Running the mobile AA's certainly have their challenges, I hardly ever see them outside of their spawn more than 100m it seems. I would expect a good driver would be all around on the map, but near center at some points harassing the air at least, and destroying or disabling in most cases.

You probably shouldn't *camp* C, since once you kill a jet or chopper they will be hunting you on next respawn. Kill/harass and move back behind another flag or to some other cover so they don't know exactly where to nail you.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> yes


Ugh, not Metro again. I consider it more of a stat padding map definitely if you're an Assault or Support.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, not Metro again. I consider it more of a stat padding map definitely if you're an Assault or Support.
Click to expand...

-____-

It seriously can't be so hard for them to just give us ALL maps from BF3. Then again this is EA we're talking about. It's always their goal to split the community up. We'll have BF3 players that refuse to buy BF4, and BF4 players that refuse to go back to BF3.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> True about the AA, however no matter how you argue it, flying below 50ft at 1,000mph to gun down infantry with a $100 million jet's machine gun is a bit ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep those guys are ridiculous, and infuriating if you happen to be on the ground. It just makes you wonder how sad your own team's anti AA capabilities are for a jet to be targeting single players at that point. Did you already destroy every vehicle on the map, and now they have to kill infantry?
> 
> Running the mobile AA's certainly have their challenges, I hardly ever see them outside of their spawn more than 100m it seems. I would expect a good driver would be all around on the map, but near center at some points harassing the air at least, and destroying or disabling in most cases.
> 
> You probably shouldn't *camp* C, since once you kill a jet or chopper they will be hunting you on next respawn. Kill/harass and move back behind another flag or to some other cover so they don't know exactly where to nail you.
Click to expand...

Yeah, the AA just gets taken out pronto.. I just try to team up with another Igla....


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Yeah, the AA just gets taken out pronto.. I just try to team up with another Igla....


^This, I have better luck taking out jets and choppers when I am in a tank with a decent driver.


----------



## Baasha

Ugh..I really hope they don't bring Metro and Bazaar. Those are the two maps that don't fully showcase Battlefield IMO (no jets/helicopters and the maps look really bland).

I think Armored Shield and Kiasar Railroad are hands down the most beautiful maps in BF3. I really wish they'd bring that back in BF4! Alborz Mountains is a very close 3rd IMO.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Ugh..I really hope they don't bring Metro and Bazaar. Those are the two maps that don't fully showcase Battlefield IMO (no jets/helicopters and the maps look really bland).
> 
> I think Armored Shield and Kiasar Railroad are hands down the most beautiful maps in BF3. I really wish they'd bring that back in BF4! Alborz Mountains is a very close 3rd IMO.


+1


----------



## Thoth420

I think they chose metro because it is basically a CQB map and the rush mode is decent. This way they don't have to pick any of the CQB maps from the map pack which were all great design wise but the rand spawn killed the whole expac for me. I play plenty of metro rush and even some smaller conq metro games can be fun(rules help) and never really touch CQB, I would like to see a few service access ways from the lower area to the higher area to provide the low ground team a better chance to not get pinned down.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I think they chose metro because it is basically a CQB map and the rush mode is decent. This way they don't have to pick any of the CQB maps from the map pack which were all great design wise but the rand spawn killed the whole expac for me. I play plenty of metro rush and even some smaller conq metro games can be fun(rules help) and never really touch CQB, I would like to see a few service access ways from the lower area to the higher area to provide the low ground team a better chance to not get pinned down.


UGHHHHHH Rush mode... I was hoping they'd forget it existed.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> UGHHHHHH Rush mode... I was hoping they'd forget it existed.


It's a staple of BF. Don't get me wrong all maps should be designed with Conq in mind and then refitted for rush mode to add flavor. TDM is terrible. CQB rand spawn terrible. Rush is obj based....BF3 did it worse than BC2 but that doesn't mean the game mode is bad. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Ugh, not Metro again. I consider it more of a stat padding map definitely if you're an Assault or Support.


It is, just like any of the CQ or TDM maps.

You can't seriously think it's easy or acceptable to expect DICE to bring over ALL the maps from BF3. I mean really, talk about entitled. Probably expect them to be free too....

And basing what should brought over based on looks???


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Ugh..I really hope they don't bring Metro and Bazaar. Those are the two maps that don't fully showcase Battlefield IMO (no jets/helicopters and the maps look really bland).
> 
> I think Armored Shield and Kiasar Railroad are hands down the most beautiful maps in BF3. I really wish they'd bring that back in BF4! Alborz Mountains is a very close 3rd IMO.


Armored Shield is an amazing map, couldn't agree more!


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Jugding by improvements to graphics, and inclusion of Tesselation, i would reckon 60-80FPS...
> 
> 
> 
> That looks nothing like 110FPS to me


i highly doubt that 6870 gets 30 fps on ultra with 4x aa, lol
edit: nevermind, i guess its SP


----------



## Timu

...I am thankful for have 2 4GB GTX 670s.


----------



## kcuestag

I'm pretty sure CrossfireX isn't working right on the Alpha as I get the same performance with one or two HD7970's, so performance should improve A LOT in the future before game is out.


----------



## Timu

Also seems to take up a lot of VRAM.


----------



## kcuestag

Well yeah if you use 2560x1440 and also use MSAAx4 most games will use that vram. I play at 2560x1440 and personally I don't use any MSAA, the most I use is a bit of FXAA (Low or Medium).


----------



## Beno619

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> ...I am thankful for have 2 4GB GTX 670s.


The Alpha is actually a pre-Alpha build that is 3 months older than what was presented and played at E3.

those benchmarks are nowhere near representitive of the final game and I would be shocked if you couldn't maintain 60fps with a single 60fps at 1080p you might have to turn MSAA down or off though.

DICE are good developers and frostbite scales very well across hardware.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I'm pretty sure CrossfireX isn't working right on the Alpha as I get the same performance with one or two HD7970's, so performance should improve A LOT in the future before game is out.


Crossfire not working in alpha, I use afterburner monitor on second screen while gaming, 0% use on second card.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Crossfire not working in alpha, I use afterburner monitor on second screen while gaming, 0% use on second card.


I actually get usage on both cards (Doesn't really go above 60-70% usage) but I don't get any scaling, same performance with one card.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I actually get usage on both cards (Doesn't really go above 60-70% usage) but I don't get any scaling, same performance with one card.


Wonder why that is then? I had 0% use on second card other night. Latest beta. Have you done something in catalyst?

Edit ah I know why, there is a setting tick box in catalyst somewhere regards enabling crossfire for applications without profile that I do not think have checked on the new driver but can not remember where it is lol

Edit - double derp, found it, under the enable crossfire option, will try bf4 again when the servers are up


----------



## Krazee

Hmm tempted to swap my 580 SLI for something newer


----------



## Toxsick

x2 780s only achieving 70 fps haha







i expected more, but this is alpha


----------



## Allanitomwesh

To preorder or wait for premium?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

My God...30fps on my 660ti!?
Oh dear....well I definitely won't be upgrading for another 2 years, so it will have to make do.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> x2 780s only achieving 70 fps haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i expected more, but this is alpha


so that mean those early http://www.overclock.net/t/1403661/ggpu-battlefield-4-alpha-benchmark are not true at all lol


----------



## Slightly skewed

Can we not drag this Alpha performance nonsense into this thread. It's not indicative of final build performance so take it with the largest grain of salt you can find. When BF3 released a 680 was needed to maintain an average of 60FPS in MP, and that improved over time with patches and drivers. Needing a singe 780 to do the same with BF4 doesn't sound too far fetched.


----------



## Umicah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> To preorder or wait for premium?


Also interested in this.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> so that mean those early http://www.overclock.net/t/1403661/ggpu-battlefield-4-alpha-benchmark are not true at all lol


thanks for the link!


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Can we not drag this Alpha performance nonsense into this thread. It's not indicative of final build performance so take it with the largest grain of salt you can find. When BF3 released a 680 was needed to maintain an average of 60FPS in MP, and that improved over time with patches and drivers. Needing a singe 780 to do the same with BF4 doesn't sound too far fetched.


Drugs are bad! The game was release October 2011 and the 600 series game out on March 2012


----------



## Slightly skewed

lol I guess my memory isn't as good as I thought. At least from what I remember. I think I was using CF 5870's then until I moved to the 570. Maybe it's the 580 I'm thinking about. I do remember the 570 not being enough to keep playable frames at all ultra, so maybe it wasn't until the 680 came along that a single card could do that.


----------



## Toxsick

i really hope i can max the game with my machine ( hopefully ) With AA disabled.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Well yeah if you use 2560x1440 and also use MSAAx4 most games will use that vram. I play at 2560x1440 and personally I don't use any MSAA, the most I use is a bit of FXAA (Low or Medium).


I honestly wouldn't use 4xMSAA either at 2560x1440 either, infact, with just FXAA or SMAA it's fine without it, man I love 1440p!


----------



## Slightly skewed

In other words you care nothing about image quality because the aliasing difference between 1080p/1200p and 1440p is negligible and still very noticeable in most games at 1600p. Even at 4K some games still have aliasing issues so AA is still very necessary for most people to prevent bleeding out from the eyes.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> In other words you care nothing about image quality because the aliasing difference between 1080p/1200p and 1440p is negligible and still very noticeable in most games at 1600p. Even at 4K some games still have aliasing issues so AA is still very necessary for most people to prevent bleeding out from the eyes.


Seems game specific because when I played BF3 and Crysis 3 at 1440p with 4xMSAA on and then off with just FXAA I didn't really see a reason to use 4xMSAA, that pixel density sure does help!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Seems game specific because when I played BF3 and Crysis 3 at 1440p with 4xMSAA on and then off with just FXAA I didn't really see a reason to use 4xMSAA, that pixel density sure does help!


FXAA uses texture blurring to smooth out the edges. MSAA is much more crisp. Once i noticed the blur, i could never go back to it. Plus MSAA will give you the advantage to spot enemies more accurately at long distance.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> FXAA uses texture blurring to smooth out the edges. MSAA is much more crisp. Once i noticed the blur, i could never go back to it. Plus MSAA will give you the advantage to spot enemies more accurately at long distance.


I also use SMAA.D=


----------



## Ghost12

Edit - http://www.rcon4players.com/

Is this link going to be for beta registration, read on another forum everyone will be able to register so the Premium membership and buy mohwf double deluxe for bf4 beta would have been rendered pointless in terms of beta access


----------



## Midgethulk

Looking at the current benchmarks it seems that my GTX560Ti will be able to run it on high and keep a smooth framerate.
Which means I can wait till the 8 series.











Spoiler: Something I found interesting


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Edit - http://www.rcon4players.com/
> 
> Is this link going to be for beta registration, read on another forum everyone will be able to register so the Premium membership and buy mohwf double deluxe for bf4 beta would have been rendered pointless in terms of beta access


That's not a DICE/EA website, ignore it.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I agree, ignore those other sites.If dice or EA didn't say it themselves it's not happening


----------



## inzajt

Happy with pretty much everything ive seen so far, what I dont like tho is the tracer rounds, hope they remove it.


----------



## Beno619

+1
Its more off-putting than suppression by the video's I have seen.


----------



## Timu

Knifing is going to be awesome in this game!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Nice!


----------



## Timu

"While Battlefield 4 features the same classes as BF3 (and Bad Company 2), there are some changes and tweaks done. For example, the C4 explosive has now been moved to the Recon class, while the Support class has access to some heavy grenade launchers, like the XM25 and the M32 MGL.

Furthermore, Battlefield 4 will now give players the ability to equip carbines and marksman rifles. This goes hand in hand with Battlefield 4′s specializations, where players can choose an offensive or defensive role.

For example, Engineers can now equip a marksman rifle such as the M39 if they want to play a defensive role and keep their distance, or a carbine for more offensive purposes. Previously, carbines were restricted only to Engineers, and marksman rifles only to Recons. Now players can mix and match between classes.

This new layout gives players much more freedom to perfectly tailor their class. For example, a Support class can now equip a carbine and a dedicated grenade launcher, and the assault class can equip a marksman rifle for long range combat. Furthermore, all classes can now equip different types of Battlefield 4 grenades.

Dedicated class weapons still remain the same, though. Sniper rifles will be available only Recon, machine guns to Support, and so on.

A new addition to Battlefield 4 is the "Battle pickup" weapon. These are weapons that are placed strategically throughout the map, and cannot be equipped by soldiers during spawn. The weapons, such as the powerful M82 .50 caliber sniper rifle, have to be picked up on the map by players. "

http://bf4central.com/2013/06/new-details-on-battlefield-4-classes/

Sounds nice!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> A new addition to Battlefield 4 is the "Battle pickup" weapon. These are weapons that are placed strategically throughout the map, and cannot be equipped by soldiers during spawn. The weapons, such as the powerful M82 .50 caliber sniper rifle, have to be picked up on the map by players. "
> 
> http://bf4central.com/2013/06/new-details-on-battlefield-4-classes/
> 
> Sounds nice!


That is good. Now if you want to sit back and Javelin, you can do some sniping in between lol

Cool idea about the weapons in-game. I could totally see there being a bunker with weapons lockers or something in the maps. Would make sense too.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Anyone else feel that bf4 is what bf3 should have been?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Anyone else feel that bf4 is what bf3 should have been?


They had two teams and an engine. So they made what they could make quickly with one team and we call that BF3. The other team had a long window to experiment and since it is EA they can sponge/steal/borrow ideas that all the companies they now own to add in as well.....and we have BF4. Tons of new effects and features but the core is the same. I would always prefer to wait on a title for years even if it means it is going to be a much better release....those games often deliver. In the case of BF3 it was nice to have something to play while they work on making something amazing on the same engine. If they milk this engine for the next few games then I would concern myself....however my pessimism about the industry says that is what will happen.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Anyone else feel that bf4 is what bf3 should have been?


+1 Agreed on this.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Anyone else feel that bf4 is what bf3 should have been?


No simply, from a few alpha videos? because of the bf3 fixes? there is nothing to prove currently bf4 will not have its own massive list of glitches, bugs, balance issues outside those that have been fixed from the previous game and will then take the next two years to patch out, lest not forget bf3 was never finished and is not 100% to this day. Is there any evidence to suggest bf4 will be?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Anyone else feel that bf4 is what bf3 should have been?


I am pretty sure we will say the same when BF5 is released









I truly love BF3. I still prefer Bad Company 2 over it though.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Cool beans lads, good to have some opinions here!


----------



## alancsalt

There will be those who think it passes, and those who won't.

I've enjoyed BF3 without too much trouble, but there are others who experienced some really frustrating times downloading it, getting it running, getting into MP , etc....


----------



## Pendulum

Ah, now I remember why I quit BF3 over a year ago... It wasn't the horrible light effects, it wasn't the bugs, it was the admins. The servers I used to play on are long gone now.

I used to play over a year ago, I played 3 games just now and got accused of hacking 'cause I out sniped a sniper with an iron sighted SKS. At this point I'm 12 and 8 fooling around.
"JAJAJAJ *insert name here* HACKEWR NOOOOB' ...."Yes, because being 12 and 7 is hacking, right?".... Then I got banned for "Disrupting the server" and nothing happens to him.....Wat?















corrupted BF3 admins.

I went 60-10 the game before that, nothing was said.. went 12 and 7, gets accused of hacking.








Wth has the BF community become?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum*
> 
> Ah, now I remember why I quit BF3 over a year ago... It wasn't the horrible light effects, it wasn't the bugs, it was the admins. The servers I used to play on are long gone now.
> 
> I used to play over a year ago, I played 3 games just now and got accused of hacking 'cause I out sniped a sniper with an iron sighted SKS. At this point I'm 12 and 8 fooling around.
> "JAJAJAJ *insert name here* HACKEWR NOOOOB' ...."Yes, because being 12 and 7 is hacking, right?".... Then I got banned for "Disrupting the server" and nothing happens to him.....Wat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> corrupted BF3 admins.
> 
> I went 60-10 the game before that, nothing was said.. went 12 and 7, gets accused of hacking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wth has the BF community become?


Sadly this happens....the hackusations.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Agreed about admins, that's why I usually play in no rule servers


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Admins are evil. Mostly.


----------



## Toxsick

yep, buthurted admins that should cancel theyre server instead.


----------



## snoball

Sorry if I am requesting already posted information but what is going on with this Beta that was promised as a component of Premium for BF3?


----------



## BreakDown

we will get access later on.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I hope the Crane in Noshar doesn't have a successor in TDM.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Sorry if I am requesting already posted information but what is going on with this Beta that was promised as a component of Premium for BF3?


Beta starts 9/24. I know the long wait SUCKS!


----------



## Krazee

the beta goes usually start really late


----------



## Swolern

Is alpha over?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Is alpha over?


I believe so yeah...


----------



## Swolern

Damn, they could have at least warned me.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Couple of things we've found out about BF4 recently:

*** It will have native support for running the game in Borderless fullscreen windowed mode through a CVAR.

*** It'll be possible to render the game at a higher resolution than what your monitor can display (downsampling), also through a CVAR as well.

My guess is that those 2 new console commands will be greatly appreciated by OCN BF fans


----------



## akaTRAP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Beta starts 9/24. I know the long wait SUCKS!


Confirmed? That means the beta starts on my 22nd bday!


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akaTRAP*
> 
> Confirmed? That means the beta starts on my 22nd bday!


Ruth estimate based on last alpha/beta and this years alpha


----------



## Slightly skewed

Downsampling introduces input lag, so unless you can find a work around for that no one in their right mind will use it. I have a hard time dealing with it in single player games.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Downsampling introduces input lag, so unless you can find a work around for that no one in their right mind will use it. I have a hard time dealing with it in single player games.


Maybe it can be worked around with disabling TB and capping your FPS to 59/119, etc.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Maybe it can be worked around with disabling TB and capping your FPS to 59/119, etc.


Capping does nothing and I don't know what TB is. Maybe DICE can find a proper work around. Don't bet on it though.

And I don't see any system that will be able to run an min FPS of 119 at maximum settings at anything above 1080p, so you can forget that.


----------



## Swolern

Sick BF4 gameplay in this vid, including 3rd person views.

Absolutely love that initial pic of the heli bringing up the rear.







AWESOME!!!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Capping does nothing and I don't know what TB is. Maybe DICE can find a proper work around. Don't bet on it though.
> 
> And I don't see any system that will be able to run an min FPS of 119 at maximum settings at anything above 1080p, so you can forget that.


TB is triple buffering.

Also pretty sure anyone interested in pegging max fps to their monitor doesn't care about max settings or anywhere close.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Then if they don't care about image quality why would they downsample in the first place?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Capping does nothing and I don't know what TB is. Maybe DICE can find a proper work around. Don't bet on it though.
> 
> And I don't see any system that will be able to run an min FPS of 119 at maximum settings at anything above 1080p, so you can forget that.


I should have been more clear, sorry about that.

Capping does shave off some of the input lag (ms) when VSync'ed, I should have said that right from the beginning.

TB is Triple Buffering, and if BF4 is anything like BF3, TB will come enabled by default even if you have VSync OFF. Hopefully DICE is clever enough to workaround all of this.

I for one haven't downsampled in my life, so I wouldn't know whether the input lag created by this is really that severe...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Then if they don't care about image quality why would they downsample in the first place?


High Reso, Low quality Shadows no AO or anything that adds extra life to the terrain, High FPS is what a competitive gamer wants for a FPS.
Has no idea what trip buffering is but is still commenting on peoples graphical preferences...GG.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> High Reso, Low quality Shadows no AO or anything that adds extra life to the terrain, High FPS is what a competitive gamer wants for a FPS.
> Has no idea what trip buffering is but is still commenting on peoples graphical preferences...GG.


I do know what triple buffering is but one thing I am not, is a mind reading acronym encyclopedia. And if they actually cared about resolution and performance, the last thing they would be doing to achieve that is downsampling. From the sounds of it, *you* are the one with no idea what they are talking about.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> This pre-order deal is a complete mess. Below is exactly what I mean from different vendors:
> 
> Amazon:
> 
> Now I've asked Battlefield on Twitter in regards to Premium and they told me more info will be released at a later date. Based on the Pre-Order deals stating First Premium Expansion, it is safe to assume Premium will be back in full force just like in BF3. To each his own but getting the Digital Deluxe edition just to get 3 Gold Battlepacks compared to pre-ordering everywhere else is kinda pointless. I doubt Dice would make these battlepacks tip the scales for online gameplay, that would be a stupid move.


Doesn't matter what the extras will be, vanilla weapons will always be the best.


----------



## Thoth420

I thought TB meant Tuberculosis because........screw logic. Personally I play with V sync on and net smoothing tweaked to compensate because I like IQ and performance. Most competitive players do some pretty ridiculous things to peg 120 fps and the game looks like junk. Screen resolution is more helpful in their book than high quality image via higher resolution textures, shadows, AO, AA etc. This stuff makes the scene look better and more real but it makes target ID more difficult. Still if you compare an old low screen reso with everything maxed to a higher reso with everything disabled or low I would still say for a game like BF the latter is better to play on. This is assuming that hardware is your bottleneck and not skill.


----------



## Slightly skewed

From the sounds of it you still don't understand what downsampling is or how it works, so here. http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=509076

And thanks for your expert opinion.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Can't convince myself to preorder.Now waiting for launch discounts.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Can't convince myself to preorder.Now waiting for launch discounts.


Im in the same boat, and I still enjoy bf3


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm actually getting really really bored of bf3. Same thing, same bottlenecks. They better sort that crap out.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Can't convince myself to preorder.Now waiting for launch discounts.


Same here, I'm waiting for it to be $15 or less. EA/Dice made enough money off of me already with BF3 and premium. They can survive.


----------



## BreakDown

Do you guys know what level of destruction there will be?
I know about "levelution" kind of destruction, but i want to know if most buildings will be fully destroyable.

I really liked changing the landscape on bc2 as the map progressed, it made maps very dynamic. Yes bf3 still has destruction, which i love, but most buildings will not collapse, where in bc2 most did collapse.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Levelution = BFBC2 level Destruction, mastered.


----------



## BreakDown

Not really, it means there will be scripted destruction triggered by the player, but i suspect it will be one or two things per map (like the caspian border tower falling).

Maybe the game has a building that collapses due to levelution and then the rest of the buildings in the map are like in siene crossing or grand bazaar, where no building actually collapses.

I hope theres plenty of buildings to destroy, i understand that for balancing purposes not everything can be destroyed, but i would like to see a step up from some of the bf3 maps.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Not really, it means there will be scripted destruction triggered by the player, but i suspect it will be one or two things per map (like the caspian border tower falling).
> 
> Maybe the game has a building that collapses due to levelution and then the rest of the buildings in the map are like in siene crossing or grand bazaar, where no building actually collapses.
> 
> *I hope theres plenty of buildings to destroy,* i understand that for balancing purposes not everything can be destroyed, but i would like to see a step up from some of the bf3 maps.


Agreed. I'd love to see multiple buildings/car garages collapse on the Shanghai map (I originally wrote "in Shanghai," that sounded so bad) which would then perhaps speed up (or intensifying) the level at which the map is covered in dust and smoke. Would also be nice to have the huge skyscraper fall in different directions depending on which support pillars are destroyed (rather than being predictable and always falling into the water) but we all know how EA/DICE work.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I just hope it doesn't turn into a hunt and collapse kinda thing. Personally,I'd take a big ol machine gun to the basement and wait for the meat. Lol.


----------



## BreakDown

In BC2 some maps did have key building/buildings that if destroyed it would favour one team over the other (Cold War map comes to mind), so balancing is probably not easy. Also it may be taxing on the CPU, having multiple buildings collapsing at the same time. I do understand that its not something easy to do, but it adds so much to the game, much more than a new laser sight for instance.

BTW since im mentioning things i miss from bc2, the sensor ball for the recon, i would love te see it return in BF4 as an option. Yes, the TUGS is nice because it will stay there as long as you are alive, but the sensor balls were amazing for attacking positions, throw it at a building you are about to assault, or thowing it on certain pathways if you thought an enemy was sneaking around.


----------



## Eddie Smurphy

Motion Balls are back in the game as far as I know...


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eddie Smurphy*
> 
> Motion Balls are back in the game as far as I know...


Really? if thats true i will be such a happy recon (assuming is back for the recon class).


----------



## Eddie Smurphy

Yep, it's back on the recon class.

You can google "BF4 Motion Balls" and you'll come up with some youtube videos and other sites mentioning them returning to bf4


----------



## iARDAs

I think the current flying things that RECON use can be way more effective than the motion balls.

I still like the motion balls of course.

Edit :

'' I still like the motion balls '' sound strange. Don't get confused.


----------



## Eddie Smurphy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I think the current flying things that RECON use can be way more effective than the motion balls.
> 
> I still like the motion balls of course.
> 
> Edit :
> 
> '' I still like the motion balls '' sound strange. Don't get confused.


The only downside to the MAV (flying thing) is that you are occupied flying arround the map, not being able to shoot your gun.

The motion ball can enable the recon to advance/move about whilst still aware of enemys near by.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eddie Smurphy*
> 
> The only downside to the MAV (flying thing) is that you are occupied flying arround the map, not being able to shoot your gun.
> 
> The motion ball can enable the recon to advance/move about whilst still aware of enemys near by.


Oh yeah for sure, but I can spot so many enemies doing so.

I remember getting Surveillance ribbons like crazy while playing RECON sometimes.

What I do is I spot a bunch of enemies, than take the MAV down and use my gun, and than reuse it after a minute or so to tag even more enemies.


----------



## Eddie Smurphy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Oh yeah for sure, buy I can spot so many enemies doing so.
> 
> I remember getting Surveillance ribbons like crazy while playing RECON sometimes.
> 
> What I do is I spot a bunch of enemies, than take the MAV down and use my gun, and than reuse it after a minute or so to tag even more enemies.


Good point, i guess the MAV is more a teamwork friendly thing since you can spot enemys at long range and the motion balls are better for "aggressive recon"/"lone wolf" kind of players.

They also have the advantage of spotting players in buildings.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eddie Smurphy*
> 
> Good point, i guess the MAV is more a teamwork friendly thing since you can spot enemys at long range and the motion balls are better for "aggressive recon"/"lone wolf" kind of players.
> 
> They also have the advantage of spotting players in buildings.


All this talk made me miss BC2.


----------



## Dark-Asylum

Bad Dump 2?


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eddie Smurphy*
> 
> The only downside to the MAV (flying thing) is that you are occupied flying arround the map, not being able to shoot your gun.
> 
> The motion ball can enable the recon to advance/move about whilst still aware of enemys near by.


I liked it that way - the spotting advantage is HUGE with the MAV. players are just so close-minded about not getting their KDR up

I don't hate the motion tracker balls, I just find it a much more boring gameplay mechanic

I am interested in how they handle flashbangs though - it's easy to forget that nearly every BF3 server is 64 players, so all the nade spam that happens now could very well turn into flashbang spam, running into a constant white light


----------



## Thoth420

MAV is too OP on normal....hardcore not so much. Motion Balls are better overall for the game. Less tools that require camping....besides the commander has drone if you hold the right node.
Destruction is amplified and levolution is scripted (sorry sucks I know).
Nobody mentioned the reworked netcode yet.....most important change.
Reworked suppression too.


----------



## Eddie Smurphy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> I liked it that way - the spotting advantage is HUGE with the MAV. players are just so close-minded about not getting their KDR up
> 
> I don't hate the motion tracker balls, I just find it a much more boring gameplay mechanic
> 
> I am interested in how they handle flashbangs though - it's easy to forget that nearly every BF3 server is 64 players, so all the nade spam that happens now could very well turn into flashbang spam, running into a constant white light


I hope they learned from the tac light issue in bf3 that they should not make theese kind of devices too powefull, since they do reduce the fun-factor for many gamers. They could however impliment something to counter the negative effectts, like sunglasses which darken the overall image, but reduce blinding effects from the Sun/Laser Pointers/Flashbangs aswell.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eddie Smurphy*
> 
> I hope they learned from the tac light issue in bf3 that they should not make theese kind of devices too powefull, since they do reduce the fun-factor for many gamers. They could however impliment something to counter the negative effectts, like sunglasses which darken the overall image, but reduce blinding effects from the Sun/Laser Pointers/Flashbangs aswell.


DICE promised the sun issue would be toned down....by how much is anyone's guess. The only reason I see the "glasses" idea not working is because people will just jack up game brightness(some already do anyway to negate the shadows). A helmet of some form (EOD suit) would make a bit more sense...restrict FOV and movement speed for added armor and recovery time against all things that go boom. Laser sights are just something you have to get used to....can be an advantage just have to trust your target is there even if you can't see them. I don't see them changing them any time soon. Tac-lights I def agree with you....nothing is that bright in daylight(they need some form of Global Illumination effect on stuff like that).


----------



## BreakDown

The MAV is great but it has the downfall that you have to stay still and cant return fire. The sensor ball is perfect for trowing it while on the move to the building you are about to enter. Drop one at an mcom right before you are going to arm it, while you still have your gun ready. Its better suited for on the move combat IMO, im not saying its the best gadget, im just saying it was usefull.

About the flashbang... i have to see how it works before i give any opinion, i like the idea though.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> In BC2 some maps did have key building/buildings that if destroyed it would favour one team over the other (Cold War map comes to mind), so balancing is probably not easy. Also it may be taxing on the CPU, having multiple buildings collapsing at the same time. I do understand that its not something easy to do, but it adds so much to the game, much more than a new laser sight for instance.
> 
> BTW since im mentioning things i miss from bc2, the sensor ball for the recon, i would love te see it return in BF4 as an option. Yes, the TUGS is nice because it will stay there as long as you are alive, but the sensor balls were amazing for attacking positions, throw it at a building you are about to assault, or thowing it on certain pathways if you thought an enemy was sneaking around.


I would like to see some Rush maps where the MCOM is more than just a little POOF and then move one, more like you have to set a bomb and it takes out the building/ship/plane? so you actually see some sort of devastation from what you just did. Maybe it wouldn't work for Rush, maybe it would work better for a CQ/Rush hybrid.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Eddie Smurphy*
> 
> I hope they learned from the tac light issue in bf3 that they should not make theese kind of devices too powefull, since they do reduce the fun-factor for many gamers. They could however impliment something to counter the negative effectts, like sunglasses which darken the overall image, but reduce blinding effects from the Sun/Laser Pointers/Flashbangs aswell.
> 
> 
> 
> DICE promised the sun issue would be toned down....by how much is anyone's guess. The only reason I see the "glasses" idea not working is because people will just jack up game brightness(some already do anyway to negate the shadows). A helmet of some form (EOD suit) would make a bit more sense...restrict FOV and movement speed for added armor and recovery time against all things that go boom. Laser sights are just something you have to get used to....can be an advantage just have to trust your target is there even if you can't see them. I don't see them changing them any time soon. Tac-lights I def agree with you....nothing is that bright in daylight(they need some form of Global Illumination effect on stuff like that).
Click to expand...

When BF3 was first being previewed they made it seem like the scope glint from the high powered scopes would be dependent on your location. Such as camping out on a field during a sunny day = scope glint, whereas using it on metro or one of the "night" maps you would have none. At least I kind of expected that dynamic to be in place. But nope, if you have 8x, 12x you have glint even in a dark tunnel.

The Tac lights I never had much of a problem with, not that many people actually use them, and a decent player can kill the person on the opposite end. Still it would be great to see a dynamic lighting introduced where they are less effective outside or in bright areas. The sun, now that's something to complain about in BF3... hope that gets nerfed much.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I would like to see some Rush maps where the MCOM is more than just a little POOF and then move one, more like you have to set a bomb and it takes out the building/ship/plane? so you actually see some sort of devastation from what you just did. Maybe it wouldn't work for Rush, maybe it would work better for a CQ/Rush hybrid.
> When BF3 was first being previewed they made it seem like the scope glint from the high powered scopes would be dependent on your location. Such as camping out on a field during a sunny day = scope glint, whereas using it on metro or one of the "night" maps you would have none. At least I kind of expected that dynamic to be in place. But nope, if you have 8x, 12x you have glint even in a dark tunnel.
> 
> The Tac lights I never had much of a problem with, not that many people actually use them, and a decent player can kill the person on the opposite end. Still it would be great to see a dynamic lighting introduced where they are less effective outside or in bright areas. The sun, now that's something to complain about in BF3... hope that gets nerfed much.


All I really play is Rush so that would be amazing. Also MCOM placement could be better on some of the BF3 xpac maps but I guess that is because they were most likely placed as an afterthought..maps are more designed for Conq.

I agree the tac light rarely got me....I put it on the level of the laser sight...an annoyance. It just looks so dumb in a day map so if anything it ruins immersion.

@ Breakdown: You can see the flashbang effect in the reveal I believe. Very brief, in its state it would take a good amount of timing which is good since blinding a whole room for even a second is a huge deal.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Euughhhk no offense just my opinion here. If you're playing Rush, why play Battlefield at all?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> All I really play is Rush so that would be amazing. Also MCOM placement could be better on some of the BF3 xpac maps but I guess that is because they were most likely placed as an afterthought..maps are more designed for Conq.


Maps? The entire game is designed for Conquest (as it should be to hold true to its roots).


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Euughhhk no offense just my opinion here. If you're playing Rush, why play Battlefield at all?
> Maps? The entire game is designed for Conquest (as it should be to hold true to its roots).


Pretty sure RUSH has been in BF for a long time. I understand the maps must be made for conquest mode as it more dynamic. Lots of people like RUSH there are plenty of solid RUSH only servers....I don't see it going anywhere. I like conquest too it is just more fun to play RUSH when I am solo then it is to play CONQ.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Euughhhk no offense just my opinion here. If you're playing Rush, why play Battlefield at all?
> Maps? The entire game is designed for Conquest (as it should be to hold true to its roots).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Pretty sure RUSH has been in BF for a long time. I understand the maps must be made for conquest mode as it more dynamic. Lots of people like RUSH there are plenty of solid RUSH only servers....I don't see it going anywhere. I like conquest too it is just more fun to play RUSH when I am solo then it is to play CONQ.


Rush has been in the PC versions of BF since BFBC2

I personally like playing it mixed in with conquest because it focuses the battle on specific objectives. the caveat being only on 32 man or less servers. any more than that and it's ridiculous.

I personally find that many of the really terrible vanilla BF3 maps were designed for Rush then had CQ slapped on them, Tehran Highway, Damavand Peak, Operation Metro. Great Rush maps but terrible CQ choke point fests.


----------



## keikei

Interesting. I know a buddy who only plays team deathmatch. He says conquest and the other modes are too complicated.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Euughhhk no offense just my opinion here. If you're playing Rush, why play Battlefield at all?
> Maps? The entire game is designed for Conquest (as it should be to hold true to its roots).
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Pretty sure RUSH has been in BF for a long time. I understand the maps must be made for conquest mode as it more dynamic. Lots of people like RUSH there are plenty of solid RUSH only servers....I don't see it going anywhere. I like conquest too it is just more fun to play RUSH when I am solo then it is to play CONQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rush has been in the PC versions of BF since BFBC2
> 
> I personally like playing it mixed in with conquest because it focuses the battle on specific objectives.
> 
> I personally find that many of the really terrible vanilla BF3 maps were designed for Rush then had CQ slapped on them, Tehran Highway, Damavand Peak, Operation Metro. Great Rush maps but terrible CQ choke point fests.
Click to expand...

Right... so that's 2 games... out of.... like... 10.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Right... so that's 2 games... out of.... like... 10.


I totally agree

I prefer CQ on decent sized maps like they had in BF2 and some of the new BF3 and expansion maps

BF4 hopefully with commander back and additional team/squad play elements will bring back the BF2 & SF feel of the battlefield


----------



## Jerm357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> BF4 hopefully with commander back and additional team/squad play elements will bring back the BF2 & SF feel of the battlefield


God... I hope so.


----------



## thurst0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> MAV is too OP on normal....hardcore not so much. Motion Balls are better overall for the game. Less tools that require camping....besides the commander has drone if you hold the right node.
> Destruction is amplified and levolution is scripted (sorry sucks I know).
> Nobody mentioned the reworked netcode yet.....most important change.
> Reworked suppression too.


Can you link to sources on this? I've been looking for detailed information but only hear rumblings and references.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thurst0n*
> 
> Can you link to sources on this? I've been looking for detailed information but only hear rumblings and references.


http://www.bf4blog.com/motion-sensor-balls-for-recon-confirmed/

The suppression and destruction feedback came from players.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Calm before the storm? It seems like EA had us on the hype train for many months before BF3 release, kept feeding a little bit here and there to keep it going. Maybe the train hasn't started yet for this game?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I totally agree
> 
> I prefer CQ on decent sized maps like they had in BF2 and some of the new BF3 and expansion maps
> 
> BF4 hopefully with commander back and additional team/squad play elements will bring back the BF2 & SF feel of the battlefield


the only thing i want in battlefield 4 is commander / 6 squads / voip / big maps -> yes big maps, not some small ass maps from bfbc2


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> the only thing i want in battlefield 4 is commander / 6 squads / voip / big maps -> yes big maps, not some small ass maps from bfbc2


Well you are getting 3 out of 4.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> the only thing i want in battlefield 4 is commander / 6 squads / voip / big maps -> yes big maps, not some small ass maps from bfbc2


6 squads or 6 man squads? There is an increase to 5 man squads and I think that's perfect since it's aimed at competitive gaming.

I don't think you'll have to worry about anything if that's all you want.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Euughhhk no offense just my opinion here. If you're playing Rush, why play Battlefield at all?
> Maps? The entire game is designed for Conquest (as it should be to hold true to its roots).


What's wrong with Rush exactly? Not only is it an awesome band, but the game mode is pretty fun as well. It's not all I play but I do find it to be an enjoyable part of the BF3 experience.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> What's wrong with Rush exactly? Not only is it an awesome band, but the game mode is pretty fun as well. It's not all I play but I do find it to be an enjoyable part of the BF3 experience.


All I have been playing lately is Rush and CTF. Conq is always so one sided on US servers. Either you are on the team steamrolling all the scrubs and afk 100 colonels or you are stuck on it. Changing teams feels dirty. Being a solo player with no clan or friends that like shooters I prefer game modes were I can actually tilt a losing game into a win. I don't feel like that is possible on 64 or 48 Conq without driving a tank the whole time. I can't fly to save my life so maybe another reason I don't enjoy that mode as much. Stuck ground pounding.

It also feels like there is no direction in conq since the lack of commander. This is at least the experience I have gotten in 350 hours played and this being my first Battlefield game. Commander returning and squad play being more emphasized are the two things that excite me the most and this because I feel it will improve the Conq game mode the most.


----------



## redalert

The large majority of people that played commander were useless so many tks from dumb commanders. Nothing better than getting arty striked by your commander and wiping out 4 guys trying to capture the flag. Finding a good commander was very rare.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> The large majority of people that played commander were useless so many tks from dumb commanders. Nothing better than getting arty striked by your commander and wiping out 4 guys trying to capture the flag. Finding a good commander was very rare.


Sounds terrible.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> All I have been playing lately is Rush and CTF. Conq is always so one sided on US servers. Either you are on the team steamrolling all the scrubs and afk 100 colonels or you are stuck on it. Changing teams feels dirty. Being a solo player with no clan or friends that like shooters I prefer game modes were I can actually tilt a losing game into a win. I don't feel like that is possible on 64 or 48 Conq without driving a tank the whole time. I can't fly to save my life so maybe another reason I don't enjoy that mode as much. Stuck ground pounding.
> 
> It also feels like there is no direction in conq since the lack of commander. This is at least the experience I have gotten in 350 hours played and this being my first Battlefield game. Commander returning and squad play being more emphasized are the two things that excite me the most and this because I feel it will improve the Conq game mode the most.


Eh.. I don't find conquest that bad at all either. Steam rolling only happens for me on occasion, but for the most part I seem to run into pretty even and competitive matches. I also seem to have a habit of getting people to work together even if there's no TS server so that's never really a problem for me.

I just enjoy most game-modes in BF3, including TDM from time to time. That's one thing I love about the BF3 compared to older Battlefields, there's just so much variety. I'm really looking forward to BF4 expanding on that as well as refining the experience.


----------



## alancsalt

Frequently see all pilots on one side Would be nice to have some kind of balancing that stopped that sort of smurfing (I know, war isn't meant to be "fair"...)

And guys in choppers camping at back of opposition base spawnkilling....annoying


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Frequently see all pilots on one side Would be nice to have some kind of balancing that stopped that sort of smurfing (I know, war isn't meant to be "fair"...)
> 
> And guys in choppers camping at back of opposition base spawnkilling....annoying


Not meant to be fair, but balance = fun and it's a game so I agree with you.

As for choppers spawn killing, apparently in the BF4 alpha DICE has been testing AI controlled AA. As long as they don't make it too over powered and only have it shoot at aircraft that's within a certain distance of the spawn, then it will be a nice addition to fix that. I'm sure a lot of people won't like AI controlled anything, though, so not sure if it will make it to the final release.


----------



## alancsalt

AI operated fixed aa... ah, think i'd prefer something like one or more of:

more spawn points in base
can't land choppers in enemy base
more points for manning fixed aa


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> All I have been playing lately is Rush and CTF. Conq is always so one sided on US servers. Either you are on the team steamrolling all the scrubs and afk 100 colonels or you are stuck on it. Changing teams feels dirty. Being a solo player with no clan or friends that like shooters I prefer game modes were I can actually tilt a losing game into a win. I don't feel like that is possible on 64 or 48 Conq without driving a tank the whole time. I can't fly to save my life so maybe another reason I don't enjoy that mode as much. Stuck ground pounding.
> 
> It also feels like there is no direction in conq since the lack of commander. This is at least the experience I have gotten in 350 hours played and this being my first Battlefield game. Commander returning and squad play being more emphasized are the two things that excite me the most and this because I feel it will improve the Conq game mode the most.


I agree with a lot of these points but imo commander will make no difference to the way conquest is played because the player base will be the same. Bf3 has adequate in game resources to make some resemblance of team work but a lot of the players are useless/fun seeking, cod transfers or completely not interested. Find people to play regularly with who blends with your play style, one single squad working together can turn 64p conquest on its head.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> The large majority of people that played commander were useless so many tks from dumb commanders. Nothing better than getting arty striked by your commander and wiping out 4 guys trying to capture the flag. Finding a good commander was very rare.


AGREED.
More so commanders would not be playing as a commander, but rather as a soldier trying to help THEMSELVES on the battlefield.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> AI operated fixed aa... ah, think i'd prefer something like one or more of:
> 
> more spawn points in base
> can't land choppers in enemy base
> more points for manning fixed aa


Bigger bases.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Bigger bases.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> AI operated fixed aa... ah, think i'd prefer something like one or more of:
> 
> more spawn points in base
> can't land choppers in enemy base
> more points for manning fixed aa


I don't really see how more spawns or not being able to land helis in the enemy base would fix anything. A lot of the time, when the enemy is stealing your heli(s), they jump out of theirs.

More points for fixed manned AAs would kind of work, but that also takes more people away from playing the objective which is something we really don't need. I honestly think this could be a good idea as long as it's balanced correctly.


----------



## alancsalt

Nothing to do with stealing helis. Was talking about ppls landing just behind the spawn point and mowing down anyone who spawns in base. Firestorm is classic for that.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Nothing to do with stealing helis. Was talking about ppls landing just behind the spawn point and mowing down anyone who spawns in base. Firestorm is classic for that.


Ah, I've personally never even experienced that. Still, though.. preventing people from landing in the uncap wouldn't solve the spawn camping issue.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Nothing to do with stealing helis. Was talking about ppls landing just behind the spawn point and mowing down anyone who spawns in base. Firestorm is classic for that.


That's why we have a baserape rule, if I see someone doing that on my server I first warn them then next time I kick them.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

I can't wait to see what BF4 is like upon release. Hopefully they fix the chopper on and don't make it so vulnerable.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*
> 
> I can't wait to see what BF4 is like upon release. Hopefully they fix the chopper on and don't make it so vulnerable.


So make it an unstoppable killing machine? Because that's what it is now in the hands of a 'talented' pilot/gunner. It's called balance.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> So make it an unstoppable killing machine? Because that's what it is now in the hands of a 'talented' pilot/gunner. It's called balance.


I agree the chopper balance was a good patch change. Double flare buys enough time for a good pilot/gunner to waste everything in sight....and if the RPG's are going skyward instead of destroying cover or ground vehicles it's bad news.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Anyone else felt it easier to shoot down heli by "no scoping" with the RPG, as opposed to "scoping in"?


----------



## stryfetew

This game is the sole reason for me building a new machine. Now to pre-order it so I can have a reason to get started building it haha!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Anyone else felt it easier to shoot down heli by "no scoping" with the RPG, as opposed to "scoping in"?


OFC you never scope in to hit a chopper. Treat it like the rex or the magnum...the crosshair bloom looks intense but just aim dead middle. Trick with choppers is to aim a little for the low part of it otherwise you may see what should be impact but still get a whiff(this goes for TV and Wire guided stuff too) Also there is no followup shot on the rpg so handling the pistols 6 shots 6 hits is way harder than hitting a chopper. Try getting 6 shots 6 hits with the pistol scoped in against people with a pulse....now you see why you almost never hit a chopper scoped in. You are also wasting time scoping and with the way a chopper moves if you want to hit it you need to feel the force and just let that rocket go. Scoping will deny your shot 9/10 as it takes too long and it is reducing your cone of view which is not good when trying to lead a fast moving target.

The most satisfying helo rpg though is when someone is hovering above your head. Nothing says fun like raining corpses and metal.


----------



## Nexo

Those images looks so realistic.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> What's wrong with Rush exactly? Not only is it an awesome band, but the game mode is pretty fun as well. It's not all I play but I do find it to be an enjoyable part of the BF3 experience.
> 
> 
> 
> All I have been playing lately is Rush and CTF. Conq is always so one sided on US servers. Either you are on the team steamrolling all the scrubs and afk 100 colonels or you are stuck on it. Changing teams feels dirty. Being a solo player with no clan or friends that like shooters I prefer game modes were I can actually tilt a losing game into a win. I don't feel like that is possible on 64 or 48 Conq without driving a tank the whole time. I can't fly to save my life so maybe another reason I don't enjoy that mode as much. Stuck ground pounding.
> 
> It also feels like there is no direction in conq since the lack of commander. This is at least the experience I have gotten in 350 hours played and this being my first Battlefield game. Commander returning and squad play being more emphasized are the two things that excite me the most and this because I feel it will improve the Conq game mode the most.
Click to expand...

I won't lie, just this weekend I played a few Rush rounds that I _sort of_ enjoyed solo.

I don't see how you can reason that CQ is one-sided when Defense on Rush is ez mode (IMO). I've always found that the assault/defense modes in games (America's Army, Counter Strike) were as easy as sitting on defense popping anyone that comes near the MCOM. If the median attack team member isn't at least decently good, it's over for assault, however it doesn't take a mildly good player to do well on defense (I hope you can understand the point I'm bringing up here). Whereas playing defense "rewards" you for camping (just sitting defending and wiping everyone out when they approach the MCOM) Conquest will definitely not; you have to constantly move around capturing flags. Yes, it's important to defend them, but it's not as easy as sitting there watching it with all the madness going on around you.

Of course, if either side blows chunks on either mode, that side will lose round after round. I rarely feel CQ is one-sided, I guess the exception would be Metro; once either side holds all the flags and sets up defending the escalators or apartments (depending on side), it's over. You can't get to the center flag without first passing through the first flag area as it's a pretty linear map. If it had the outdoor park area from its Rush variant (with the streets over the subway being usable) I think the map would be so much better.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> OFC you never scope in to hit a chopper. Treat it like the rex or the magnum...the crosshair bloom looks intense but just aim dead middle. Trick with choppers is to aim a little for the low part of it otherwise you may see what should be impact but still get a whiff(this goes for TV and Wire guided stuff too) Also there is no followup shot on the rpg so handling the pistols 6 shots 6 hits is way harder than hitting a chopper. Try getting 6 shots 6 hits with the pistol scoped in against people with a pulse....now you see why you almost never hit a chopper scoped in. You are also wasting time scoping and with the way a chopper moves if you want to hit it you need to feel the force and just let that rocket go. Scoping will deny your shot 9/10 as it takes too long and it is reducing your cone of view which is not good when trying to lead a fast moving target.
> 
> The most satisfying helo rpg though is when someone is hovering above your head. Nothing says fun like raining corpses and metal.


haha thanks for the reply!
+rep


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I won't lie, just this weekend I played a few Rush rounds that I _sort of_ enjoyed solo.
> 
> I don't see how you can reason that CQ is one-sided when Defense on Rush is ez mode (IMO). I've always found that the assault/defense modes in games (America's Army, Counter Strike) were as easy as sitting on defense popping anyone that comes near the MCOM. If the median attack team member isn't at least decently good, it's over for assault, however it doesn't take a mildly good player to do well on defense (I hope you can understand the point I'm bringing up here). Whereas playing defense "rewards" you for camping (just sitting defending and wiping everyone out when they approach the MCOM) Conquest will definitely not; you have to constantly move around capturing flags. Yes, it's important to defend them, but it's not as easy as sitting there watching it with all the madness going on around you.
> 
> Of course, if either side blows chunks on either mode, that side will lose round after round. I rarely feel CQ is one-sided, I guess the exception would be Metro; once either side holds all the flags and sets up defending the escalators or apartments (depending on side), it's over. You can't get to the center flag without first passing through the first flag area as it's a pretty linear map. If it had the outdoor park area from its Rush variant (with the streets over the subway being usable) I think the map would be so much better.


I should have clarified a bit. I avoid as much as possible 64 man Rush(and CTF) and prefer 48 and 32 if the server is full and doesn't have afkers. I however prefer only 64 man Conq for the full spectrum war feel it gives. In those smaller sized Rush servers you can solo turn the tide...same as CTF mode. In 64 Conq(or even a solid 48)playing alone chances are you will encounter a squad of buddies on voip can be really troublesome if you are alone. I agree 100% about the CQ metro map should have been bigger. The team with the apartments high ground would be much more likely to over commit.

BF3 being my first BF title I didn't really want to find a mediocre clan or try and get a spot in a decent one while being a noob. So I just worked on polishing my FPS skills again(bit rusty at first now I often am in the top 3 and on the winning team) personally. I plan on looking for a more group-centric play and more Conqeust action with BF4 now that I feel confident in my abilities.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> haha thanks for the reply!
> +rep


No problem sorry if I sounded elitist ....was not my intent(and far from since I can't even fly). Dude trust me just go for crazy long shots especially if you see the pilot is bad and there is no ground armor around to kill. I have gotten some kills on helos and jets that I wish I was running recording software for....because even after doing it I couldn't believe it. Most often the shots you think wont hit do and the ones you are sure you lined up perfect won't.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I should have clarified a bit. I avoid as much as possible 64 man Rush(and CTF) and prefer 48 and 32 if the server is full and doesn't have afkers. I however prefer only 64 man Conq for the full spectrum war feel it gives. In those smaller sized Rush servers you can solo turn the tide...same as CTF mode. In 64 Conq(or even a solid 48)playing alone chances are you will encounter a squad of buddies on voip can be really troublesome if you are alone. I agree 100% about the CQ metro map should have been bigger. The team with the apartments high ground would be much more likely to over commit.
> 
> BF3 being my first BF title I didn't really want to find a mediocre clan or try and get a spot in a decent one while being a noob. So I just worked on polishing my FPS skills again(bit rusty at first now I often am in the top 3 and on the winning team) personally. I plan on looking for a more group-centric play and more Conqeust action with BF4 now that I feel confident in my abilities.
> No problem sorry if I sounded elitist ....was not my intent(and far from since I can't even fly). Dude trust me just go for crazy long shots especially if you see the pilot is bad and there is no ground armor around to kill. I have gotten some kills on helos and jets that I wish I was running recording software for....because even after doing it I couldn't believe it. Most often the shots you think wont hit do and the ones you are sure you lined up perfect won't.


so true haha!
"....that will never....*fires* BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM HEADSHAAAAT" haha


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> so true haha!
> "....that will never....*fires* BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM HEADSHAAAAT" haha


Never gets old....


----------



## Allanitomwesh

RPGs work great for campers too. Return of the Engineer


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> No problem sorry if I sounded elitist ....was not my intent(and far from since I can't even fly). Dude trust me just go for crazy long shots especially if you see the pilot is bad and there is no ground armor around to kill. I have gotten some kills on helos and jets that I wish I was running recording software for....because even after doing it I couldn't believe it. Most often the shots you think wont hit do and the ones you are sure you lined up perfect won't.


Agreed, if you aren't in the heat of it, pop off a few shots at the choppers, you may just get lucky. Do it with tanks/jeeps/everything too. When I'm leaving spawn with a tank, I'm taking pot shots at jets/choppers in the middle of the map, you never know that 1/1000 chance that you hit one 1000m away, would be epic. Not like you're limited to ammo anyway. Of course this is supposed to change in BF4 though, so have to be a bit more careful..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> RPGs work great for campers too. Return of the Engineer


I have counter sniped plenty of snipers with the RPG, quite funny.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Agreed, if you aren't in the heat of it, pop off a few shots at the choppers, you may just get lucky. Do it with tanks/jeeps/everything too. When I'm leaving spawn with a tank, I'm taking pot shots at jets/choppers in the middle of the map, you never know that 1/1000 chance that you hit one 1000m away, would be epic. Not like you're limited to ammo anyway. Of course this is supposed to change in BF4 though, so have to be a bit more careful..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have counter sniped plenty of snipers with the RPG, quite funny.


^This man knows how to use his time on the BF wisely. Ammo scarcity in BF4 is kind of exciting to me. Should slow down the dynamic...no more wasting a full clip prefiring a corner.


----------



## Ghost12

Seat switching in the attack choppers needs to be removed in the new game. Nothing currently irks me more in bf3


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Seat switching in the attack choppers needs to be removed in the new game. Nothing currently irks me more in bf3


You mean solo TV'ing? I agree I mean for the team its better than not having a pilot in the air or one that is basically attempting to hand the helo to the other team but if someone wants to pilot with a gunner buddy and someone is just being the Rosa Parks of BF3 solo TVing in a locked squad....then that would hurt the team. In all regards it is just dumb.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Seat switching in the attack choppers needs to be removed in the new game. Nothing currently irks me more in bf3


I would disagree if you're suggesting seat switching should be removed ALTOGETHER, but do agree that something needs to be done to stop people from jumping in and taking off without a gunner. My reasoning?

In BF3 (even BF2) you randomly get killed through the cockpit glass from splash damage. When I'm flying for my friend and get killed like this, he hops into the pilot seat, flies to safety, then switches back so I can spawn back in as pilot again. Unrealistic? Yes (respawning on a live squad member isn't very realistic to begin with). My suggestion would be to add a pretty long animation where your player unhooks their seatbelt, hops over the seat, and takes control of the other seat. Pilots should never be able to hop to the gunner seat once the helicopter is above a certain altitude. Think of how that would go down in real life. That helicopter would nosedive into fiery bits


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I would disagree if you're suggesting seat switching should be removed ALTOGETHER, but do agree that something needs to be done to stop people from jumping in and taking off without a gunner. My reasoning?
> 
> In BF3 (even BF2) you randomly get killed through the cockpit glass from splash damage. When I'm flying for my friend and get killed like this, he hops into the pilot seat, flies to safety, then switches back so I can spawn back in as pilot again. Unrealistic? Yes (respawning on a live squad member isn't very realistic to begin with). My suggestion would be to add a pretty long animation where your player unhooks their seatbelt, hops over the seat, and takes control of the other seat. Pilots should never be able to hop to the gunner seat once the helicopter is above a certain altitude. Think of how that would go down in real life. That helicopter would nosedive into fiery bits


Should just assign a cooldown to the attack chopper so that you cant seat switch twice in a short period of time. Only way I can think to fix the issue without nerfing seat swapping which is fine for the most part.
Or change the function of the seat swap to swap seats from gunner to pilot or vice versa and second press exits the chopper. Would make from some good lulz on patch day.


----------



## Ghost12

It is now a regular occurrence in conquest for solo pilots to hang up high and out wide and seat switching while falling to use the gun/tv, its also regular for the chopper to be parked in what would be out of bounds and do the same thing. This is ridiculous. You can not even auto lock them up whilst doing this.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> It is now a regular occurrence in conquest for solo pilots to hang up high and out wide and seat switching while falling to use the gun/tv, its also regular for the chopper to be parked in what would be out of bounds and do the same thing. This is ridiculous. You can not even auto lock them up whilst doing this.


All of this stuff seems to be a bi product of BF3 not emphasizing team play much. Kind of a community ruins a game scenario. Solo TVing is scrub but so are most servers.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> All of this stuff seems to be a bi product of BF3 not emphasizing team play much. Kind of a community ruins a game scenario. Solo TVing is scrub but so are most servers.


This about sums it up


----------



## moocowman

Unfortunately, any of these ideas to prevent things like seat-swapping also hurt legitimate players. It really sucks when some bad apples ruin things for everyone else.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Unfortunately, any of these ideas to prevent things like seat-swapping also hurt legitimate players. It really sucks when some bad apples ruin things for everyone else.


Ya was just spitballing. I am sure there are flaws in those ideas that I didn't think of.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I find it would be rather simple logically:

If the helicopter's altitude is at least X high, the pilot cannot switch to the gunner seat. Another way: If the helicopter is idle with no pilot, disable the TV function.


----------



## Mailman377

Anyone know if BF4 is server or client side hit reg?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailman377*
> 
> Anyone know if BF4 is server or client side hit reg?


They are attempting to provide a better experience than the issues in BF3 but I believe it is some fabbed up version of the same flawed system currently.


----------



## ivesceneenough

Eh..... i love seeing someone solo the helo against me TVing.... makes them a lot easier to hit! parking on the ground to TV? thats game over man...


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I find it would be rather simple logically:
> 
> If the helicopter's altitude is at least X high, the pilot cannot switch to the gunner seat. Another way: If the helicopter is idle with no pilot, disable the TV function.


Second one is definitely not a bad idea.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailman377*
> 
> Anyone know if BF4 is server or client side hit reg?


I believe it will be hybrid server/client-side just as BF3 is.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> They are attempting to provide a better experience than the issues in BF3 but I believe it is some fabbed up version of the same flawed system currently.


Every system is flawed. There is no perfect form of hit detection and they all have their fair share of annoyances/problems and BF3's is far from the worst. I would rather them continue to improve what they have now than make a switch to anything else.


----------



## Thoth420

True but allowing interpolation to that degree is something that should either be applied or not. IE remove the ability for players to alter network smoothing factor and tweak their router to increase ping(200ms range) to essentially cheat. Sure I could do the same thing but I don't want the game looking like a laggy mess just to gain a some hit markers. If everyone was stuck with the default interpolation it would be much better. As you said there is no way to make it perfect.


----------



## moocowman

Question.. how does having a high ping make it so you can essentially cheat? I've seen people say this and say that high ping players have an advantage, but I've never actually seen it for myself. I've never had any problem killing a player with a high ping (200ms+) and when I've been in that position myself playing on Australian servers with my friend, I was at a complete disadvantage.


----------



## Thoth420

Lowering net smoothing factor to 0 and not crashing then idk turning on torrent seeds or something to make your ping hike to around 200ms will make hitting you much harder while moving to people using default setting and low ping. Does that sound fair? Next time you take a shot well after being behind cover and die check the person who killed you ping value. If they are candid they may even admit in chat to having net smoothing turned to 0 or very low as well. Most hackusations are this. Someone mildly tweaking which results in a shot that seems impossible in a game that by default already has a few.

The flaw is allowing someone to alter the smoothing factor. The game should always just use the default that way people with high ping are where they should be at a disadvantage...not the other way around.
My ping avg is 30-50 on US servers. I don't really play on ones farther out.

See if your connection would naturally always be like over 100 ms and you move the smoothing factor slider it should cause you problems. If it doesn't and the player has high ping it is artificially created on purpose.....so ask them why they do it. What isn't worth arguing is whether people attempt it because trust me they do. I just play the game. I tried lowering the value a bit and its playable I guess and the hit detection is a little better but overall the downsides are not worth it at least for me. The games animation feels less realistic and more like a 90's online shooter.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Question.. how does having a high ping make it so you can essentially cheat? I've seen people say this and say that high ping players have an advantage, but I've never actually seen it for myself. I've never had any problem killing a player with a high ping (200ms+) and when I've been in that position myself playing on Australian servers with my friend, I was at a complete disadvantage.


From what I have read it has to do with the prediction of the hit registry. Basically if you have a 200ms ping, the game will predict your hit registry more favorably against other players. Something along those lines. It doesn't make a lot of sense to me, my personal experience, less ping = better everything, hit registry, no lag, smoother, etc.


----------



## yoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> From what I have read it has to do with the prediction of the hit registry. Basically if you have a 200ms ping, the game will predict your hit registry more favorably against other players. Something along those lines. It doesn't make a lot of sense to me, my personal experience, less ping = better everything, hit registry, no lag, smoother, etc.


well ... recently ive been playing with some brazilian / chinese / argentina people ... and let me tell you something about those 150+ ping ...

you cant hit them , you will die ... or spend one magazine with only one of them ... and they can kill you BEFORE they peek in a corridor or a crossing ...

... its imposible to enjoy a game with 200+ ping people , and the worst part is that people dont care so they just keep playing and wont complain about it , making me ... the only whinny dude on the chat ...

i got some recording of this stuff happening in BF3 ...

... and dont get me started on the bunny hoppers with the erratic hit reg wile jumping or hopping stuff lol


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> From what I have read it has to do with the prediction of the hit registry. Basically if you have a 200ms ping, the game will predict your hit registry more favorably against other players. Something along those lines. It doesn't make a lot of sense to me, my personal experience, less ping = better everything, hit registry, no lag, smoother, etc.


Same here, lower ping is always better, especially on infantry map. I have played US servers with ping between 100-140 against domestic players so 20-70 and it takes far too many bullets to kill and have to lead the shots far more. My only experience of high ping 200+ crowd is they lag the server terribly making for laggy hit detection for everyone else


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> From what I have read it has to do with the prediction of the hit registry. Basically if you have a 200ms ping, the game will predict your hit registry more favorably against other players. Something along those lines. It doesn't make a lot of sense to me, my personal experience, less ping = better everything, hit registry, no lag, smoother, etc.


The high latency is compensated by the 0 smoothing factor which translates into said cheater seeing someone 100ms faster. This is often not a huge deal but in the corners and doorways it is very noticeable. Nobody with 200 ping on the top of the scoreboard is actually playing under the 200 ping you are seeing them at that. You are affected negatively and they are not(less getting stuck on terrain occasionally) It benefits them slightly in certain situations and hurts anyone trying to shoot them. It is a scumbag way to play and very popular on CQB servers. Like Yoi said if they had legit high ping and no alteration to the games interpolation then they wouldn't be hitting anything let alone outperforming everyone in the server.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Well now I've heard of people use a "lag swtich".







Does the cheating have no bounds? Sometimes I envy the console crowd that doesn't have to deal with this crap on the same level.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Well now I've heard of people use a "lag swtich".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the cheating have no bounds? Sometimes I envy the console crowd that doesn't have to deal with this crap on the same level.


Thumbsticks to aim though ugh....I even started to play Tomb Raider with the 360 controller but there is too much shooting and the stick is really bad.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Does the recon class have smaller hit boxes? I have a hell of a time hitting laggy recons with speed perk and 50+ pings when they are running and dodging etc. It's pretty frustrating at times. Especially when you run into one in close quarters carrying a shot gun.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Does the recon class have smaller hit boxes? I have a hell of a time hitting laggy recons with speed perk and 50+ pings when they are running and dodging etc. It's pretty frustrating at times. Especially when you run into one in close quarters carrying a shot gun.


No but alot of recon take the sprint perk(or make sure they have it) and are often the type of players to mess around with interpolation first. Some people just take it further...pretty pathetic since I find killing people in BF to be quite easy even with nerfs like v sync etc. Sniping is pretty difficult though with some of the guns. A lower DPI/sens is probably my problem since I like to be able to fast turn.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

That's the thing I miss about console gaming.
NO cheating can really go down, and if you cheat - banned from Xbox Live (as it was on Xbox).
SO the risks were HUGE.

On PC however - I've encountered a cheater almost every 3rd game. Just ruins the game for me.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That's the thing I miss about console gaming.
> NO cheating can really go down, and if you cheat - banned from Xbox Live (as it was on Xbox).
> SO the risks were HUGE.
> 
> On PC however - I've encountered a cheater almost every 3rd game. Just ruins the game for me.


Killing them anyway makes up for it.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Aimbots are the worst, and in my opinion,dudes with legitimately bad ping like myself die around corners more often its infuriating. Most times I make the whole turn and sprint a little. Then dead.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Aimbots are the worst, and in my opinion,dudes with legitimately bad ping like myself die around corners more often its infuriating. Most times I make the whole turn and sprint a little. Then dead.


I have 30 to 50 m/s and die around corners or after proning into cover. It is frustrating but I assure you it happens to everyone. At higher ping it just looks even worse like you pointed out...longer delay then death.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

One time there was a dude running round the game with a pistol dropping people with one shot kills,not even aiming,just shoots in your general direction. I like though that guys on the team took it upon themselves to ruin his KD (it was terrible anyway) because ADMIN was completely ignoring complaints.Level 100 guys are some ninjas,those guys show up on a server as a squad,run for your life. I'm not a shooter person but I was willing to try out BF3 (best friend swears by it plus its more real than CoD) but sniping is so darn hard (splinter cell/resident evil player here) and I'm yet to finish campaign. . .any pointers?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I have anything from 9ms to 130ms - I still die around corners. It is the hit detection system. I used to get pissed off at it, now I just go "typical EA"


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Yeah, sometimes I can aim for someone in the distance and get the kill. Someone else runs right infront of me and I spray him down, Kill Assist. Dafuq? Are there guns that actually can't kill someone right infront of you in this game?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Yeah, sometimes I can aim for someone in the distance and get the kill. Someone else runs right infront of me and I spray him down, Kill Assist. Dafuq? *Are there guns that actually can't kill someone right infront of you in this game?*


Shotguns. Hit detection is awful and seems worse with the spas 12 than others


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Speaking of a flawed game - here's another prime example of why I HATE EA - this game has been out for how long now?
And yet there are STILL problems:


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> From what I have read it has to do with the prediction of the hit registry. Basically if you have a 200ms ping, the game will predict your hit registry more favorably against other players. Something along those lines. It doesn't make a lot of sense to me, my personal experience, less ping = better everything, hit registry, no lag, smoother, etc.


Lower ping = you die behind corners frequently.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Yeah, sometimes I can aim for someone in the distance and get the kill. Someone else runs right infront of me and I spray him down, Kill Assist. Dafuq? Are there guns that actually can't kill someone right infront of you in this game?


No but some guns time to kill is so much faster you will get kill sniped. Use the AEK and it won't happen...


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Lower ping = you die behind corners frequently.


Are you sure? Because that's another thing that never really happens to me. I have experienced it playing on Australian servers where my ping was around 200ms, but never on any of my normal servers where my ping is between 15-40ms.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Are you sure? Because that's another thing that never really happens to me. I have experienced it playing on Australian servers where my ping was around 200ms, but never on any of my normal servers where my ping is between 15-40ms.


This stuff is most obvious when you are in a low health(one more shot will take you out) scenario and you are hard targetting like a boss and somehow you still take one just as you hit a corner or cover. This is what my low ping deaths are like. I have watched vids of higher ping examples and it is literally comical.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Excellent news for PC users:
http://www.egmnow.com/articles/news/battlefield-4-will-not-support-cross-gen-play/

No cross-platform.


----------



## mtbiker033

On the subject of ping/netcode, I was playing BF3 recently and noticed some lag type effects that weren't normal, it was very severe and I wasn't sure if it was the server. I was the squad leader and noticed that one of my squad members had a 200 ping. I kicked him from the squad and then the lag effects I noticed were gone.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Anyone see the video about the new Battlelog improvements for BF4?

They seem to be spearheading this Mobile Battlefield, type of interactivity which is a pretty cool feature set in itself. You really couldn't get this type of infrastructure for an indie game, pretty much exclusively big budget, big title games. I'm not sure that it has even been done to this extent (or will be done, supposedly upcoming) in any other titles.

A lot of it looks useless, like the loadout feature, which I'm sure is already highly unused, basically you can now do that via your touch devices... But then they showed the ability to put up your map on a 2nd device in full screen, that would be awesome. What would be even better is if they supported a 2nd screen for the map, like how Supreme Commander (2?) did. Primary screen game, 2ndary screen is a full blown up map, would be great. I don't actually expect that because it seems to obvious, and they are touting the "mobile/handheld can do all of this!" features, and not necessarily super useful ones.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Anyone see the video about the new Battlelog improvements for BF4?
> 
> They seem to be spearheading this Mobile Battlefield, type of interactivity which is a pretty cool feature set in itself. You really couldn't get this type of infrastructure for an indie game, pretty much exclusively big budget, big title games. I'm not sure that it has even been done to this extent (or will be done, supposedly upcoming) in any other titles.
> 
> A lot of it looks useless, like the loadout feature, which I'm sure is already highly unused, basically you can now do that via your touch devices... But then they showed the ability to put up your map on a 2nd device in full screen, that would be awesome. What would be even better is if they supported a 2nd screen for the map, like how Supreme Commander (2?) did. Primary screen game, 2ndary screen is a full blown up map, would be great. I don't actually expect that because it seems to obvious, and they are touting the "mobile/handheld can do all of this!" features, and not necessarily super useful ones.


Yes and it's all useless.

http://mp1st.com/2013/07/25/battlefield-4-multiplayer-map/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Commander mode on my S3 would be killer.
Apart from that, couldn't careless about everything else on Battlelog - I hate it as it is.


----------



## Slightly skewed

People who are diking around on their phones are almost always not paying full attention and have limited amount of time so I see that as a negative. Commander mode is going to need 100% attention and competency or the gameplay will suffer, and you aren't going to find that with mobile users. You either sit down to play the game or don't.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Unless if they make the app quite good that you can do everything on a phone on a PC.
Which is possible with smartphones these days.

I use my phone more and more as a PC - that said I'm on Android


----------



## Slightly skewed

That's not what I'm getting at. Take a look at where most people use their phones. Out of the house doing whatever and having a few minutes to kill. You really want that idiot waiting in line for his McDonalds being in command of the whole team?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Anyone see the video about the new Battlelog improvements for BF4?
> 
> They seem to be spearheading this Mobile Battlefield, type of interactivity which is a pretty cool feature set in itself. You really couldn't get this type of infrastructure for an indie game, pretty much exclusively big budget, big title games. I'm not sure that it has even been done to this extent (or will be done, supposedly upcoming) in any other titles.
> 
> A lot of it looks useless, like the loadout feature, which I'm sure is already highly unused, basically you can now do that via your touch devices... But then they showed the ability to put up your map on a 2nd device in full screen, that would be awesome. What would be even better is if they supported a 2nd screen for the map, like how Supreme Commander (2?) did. Primary screen game, 2ndary screen is a full blown up map, would be great. I don't actually expect that because it seems to obvious, and they are touting the "mobile/handheld can do all of this!" features, and not necessarily super useful ones.


I know about the Commander Mode tablet functionality. Heard nothing about being able to fullmap on a second monitor but that would be grand. I play 3 with full map up with zoom hit once to give a great long distance overview of what is happening.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Anyone see the video about the new Battlelog improvements for BF4?


Link?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Lo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Link?


oks like same ol Boringfield. I will be buying the 4th one, hopefully its better than the 3rd one, hate to just use it for benchmarks.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> That's not what I'm getting at. Take a look at where most people use their phones. Out of the house doing whatever and having a few minutes to kill. You really want that idiot waiting in line for his McDonalds being in command of the whole team?


well said - yeah I know what you mean and agree.
Maybe, unlike before commanders can be switched mid-game?
Unless memory is misleading me: You couldn't switch commander mid-game on BF2142 - even if the commander disconnected


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Lo
> oks like same ol Boringfield. I will be buying the 4th one, hopefully its better than the 3rd one, hate to just use it for benchmarks.


What?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Anyone see the video about the new Battlelog improvements for BF4?
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zB3LFY1sp8Q


----------



## Bluemustang

Thanks


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zB3LFY1sp8Q


Thanks Rep


----------



## SIDWULF

Wow im not even finished with BF3 and all the content...how can i possibly move on to BF4?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

^this.
AEK is pretty badass by the way on BF3. Also SKS.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> ^this.
> AEK is pretty badass by the way on BF3. Also SKS.


AEK is beast for short range time to kill. AN 94 for more extreme ranges still amazing time to kill...if you can remember to toggle fire rate a great all around gun. Try the M417 if you like the SKS.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

^Don't have it. Is it on premium?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> ^Don't have it. Is it on premium?


M417 is on premium indeed.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Crud. I die alot in TDM. Just how hard is it to take a bolt action there?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

At least it's not a quad post


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Crud. I die alot in TDM. Just how hard is it to take a bolt action there?


very hard in TDM - you must be quite skilled if you can go at least positive, let alone near the top.
I sometimes am able to do it on close quarters matches - but in reality a pray and spray with any other gun works much better, than a bolt action.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

That sucks.I'm not good at shooting fast.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> That sucks.I'm not good at shooting fast.


I ghily suggest not playing TDM - for the over 400hrs I've played BF3 I've maybe played 1hr of TDM. It is re-branded COD to me, not BF.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I ghily suggest not playing TDM - for the over 400hrs I've played BF3 I've maybe played 1hr of TDM. It is re-branded COD to me, not BF.


But a good way to "practice" as you never have to find a target.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> But a good way to "practice" as you never have to find a target.


well...to me the practice would come from actually killing people and figuring out how to shoot at the right time and where (with what sensitivity) - having a guy run at you from 10 direction in my opinion doesn't help.
I'm very much an attacking sniper. I move into the objective. I'm getting used to it more and more on PC>
Starting to beast it with the M98B.
"Finished" the SV98

(When I get to 5 service stars on ANY GUN, I stop using it)


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> That sucks.I'm not good at shooting fast.


Depends on the map, but say one of the most popular Noshar Canals TDM, speed is a huge factor with almost any setup. Bolt actions even moreso, you really only have one shot in close quarters, you may have 2 or 3 per target if you are sticking to the end of the map and shooting outward, but speed is still crucial because the only catch glimpses of people a lot of time.

If you play TDM on more open maps like Caspian or Wake Island, you can shoot slower.

lol BF4 thread is once again all about BF3... There is an official BF3 thread to discuss in also (must be devoted to complaining now though)


----------



## ivesceneenough

Also dont play 64 man TDM games. Canals is ok if you play with around 20 to 28 people. 32 is pretty busy.... 64 is just a spam fest


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Depends on the map, but say one of the most popular Noshar Canals TDM, speed is a huge factor with almost any setup. Bolt actions even moreso, you really only have one shot in close quarters, you may have 2 or 3 per target if you are sticking to the end of the map and shooting outward, but speed is still crucial because the only catch glimpses of people a lot of time.
> 
> If you play TDM on more open maps like Caspian or Wake Island, you can shoot slower.
> 
> lol BF4 thread is once again all about BF3... There is an official BF3 thread to discuss in also (must be devoted to complaining now though)


Discussing what we do and don't like about 3 is part of a discussion involving 4. Partial offtopic not massive thread derail. Aside this DICE lurks....doubt it not.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Crud. I die alot in TDM. Just how hard is it to take a bolt action there?


As long as you play right, it's not that bad. Don't try to run around with a sniper in close quarters. Get some distance, never stay in the same spot and use cover a lot.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> well...to me the practice would come from actually killing people and figuring out how to shoot at the right time and where (with what sensitivity) - *having a guy run at you from 10 direction in my opinion doesn't help.*
> I'm very much an attacking sniper. I move into the objective. I'm getting used to it more and more on PC>
> Starting to beast it with the M98B.
> "Finished" the SV98
> 
> (When I get to 5 service stars on ANY GUN, I stop using it)


Sounds like you're playing on 64 man servers







TDM is much more fun with 32 or less depending on the map.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Discussing what we do and don't like about 3 is part of a discussion involving 4. Partial offtopic not massive thread derail. Aside this DICE lurks....doubt it not.


You almost broke my brain with this post. BF3 discussion belongs in the BF3 thread and that's what I'm seeing for the most part. And I highly doubt a European dev would spend anytime on this forum. It's not very credible despite what people like to think. It's rare for them to spend anytime on a forum outside of the games official ones.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> You almost broke my brain with this post. BF3 discussion belongs in the BF3 thread and that's what I'm seeing for the most part. And I highly doubt a European dev would spend anytime on this forum. It's not very credible despite what people like to think. It's rare for them to spend anytime on a forum outside of the games official ones.


they spend no time on their game...so many glitches, so long it has been out - I hope BF4 won't be like this, but it will - I used to say that ever since I played bf2142 (I hope bfxxx isn't like this)


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Just getting everyones thoughts..... Do you believe (even though system specs are not released) that SLI 760s are going to be able to run BF4 at Full 1080p?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Oh yeah, that should, and if it doesn't I would be shocked.
I expect to run my 660ti on ultra at 1080p, and getting around 45fps as a midpoint.
I'm currently not hitting anything under 60. Only in intense places does it drop to 45fps


----------



## Dgeorge1617

I hope so...My friend is wanting to run sli 760's but doesnt want to be disappointed if he doesnt spend the extra to go with 770's......(amd/ati is out of the question with him)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I don't see why they won't?
At 120fps...That's a different question. At 60fps though, I don't see it even struggling


----------



## Allanitomwesh

90 frames easy.


----------



## Slightly skewed

lol if scaling is anything like BF3 it will be better with one card. I drop down to 60 and sometimes below that and half of my settings are low @ 1080p. It's honestly better with one card.


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> they spend no time on their game...so many glitches, so long it has been out - I hope BF4 won't be like this, but it will - I used to say that ever since I played bf2142 (I hope bfxxx isn't like this)


BF3 is epic fail.
Bf4 the hope lives it be fun for once.

But dice have a record to seldom fix their games, buggy and they also pretty much suck playing it.
so not getting my hopes up.

However as far, BF4 seems to be a bit better than BF3


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper*
> 
> BF3 is epic fail.
> Bf4 the hope lives it be fun for once.
> 
> But dice have a record to seldom fix their games, buggy and they also pretty much suck playing it.
> so not getting my hopes up.
> 
> However as far, BF4 seems to be a bit better than BF3


If DICE devs played as much as I did - let alone as much as some others did, they would uncover ALL the bugs in the game.
If I worked at EA/DICE I would apply there because I love GAMING and playing games + had coding experience.
I would honestly love to work there myself, but have no coding knowledge and not a developer of any sorts. It just surprises me that there are so many problems, and that no one has gone around to fix them.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Crud. I die alot in TDM. Just how hard is it to take a bolt action there?


Speaking of bolt action - just posted a video BF3 one.
I'll post it in the BF3 thread, as I don't want this to turn into the new bf3 thread lol.
http://www.overclock.net/t/851366/official-battlefield-3-information-discussion-thread/50240#post_20493060


----------



## Allanitomwesh

your really badass with a rifle,rarely miss running targets. Sigh


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> lol if scaling is anything like BF3 it will be better with one card. I drop down to 60 and sometimes below that and half of my settings are low @ 1080p. It's honestly better with one card.


It is most definitely not.


----------



## MiKE_nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Anyone see the video about the new Battlelog improvements for BF4?
> 
> They seem to be spearheading this Mobile Battlefield, type of interactivity which is a pretty cool feature set in itself. You really couldn't get this type of infrastructure for an indie game, pretty much exclusively big budget, big title games. I'm not sure that it has even been done to this extent (or will be done, supposedly upcoming) in any other titles.
> 
> A lot of it looks useless, like the loadout feature, which I'm sure is already highly unused, basically you can now do that via your touch devices... But then they showed the ability to put up your map on a 2nd device in full screen, that would be awesome. What would be even better is if they supported a 2nd screen for the map, like how Supreme Commander (2?) did. Primary screen game, 2ndary screen is a full blown up map, would be great. I don't actually expect that because it seems to obvious, and they are touting the "mobile/handheld can do all of this!" features, and not necessarily super useful ones.


http://bf4central.com/2013/07/battlefield-4-second-monitor-mini-map/

I think I might need to buy a second budget monitor.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> your really badass with a rifle,rarely miss running targets. Sigh


Not really - you should see the amount I missed too haha!
On BC2 I was much better at sniping


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> It is most definitely not.


I know I'm not the only one who suffers from abysmal usages and more stuttering when using more than one card, so ymmv.


----------



## stryfetew

DICE does have a bad track record of releasing bad updates. Battlefield 2 1.3 patch killed that game. Every server in the world crashed and it took 6 months for them to fix it. I hope that group is no longer there.


----------



## Ta2punk

Yeah really liking the new battlelog changes, especially the addition of the missions and being able to use a tablet/second monitor as a minimap. I know I have an iPad laying around somewhere I could prop up next to my monitor as a little map


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Not really - you should see the amount I missed too haha!
> On BC2 I was much better at sniping


Oh dear. I hope sniping is less of a task in bf4.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ta2punk*
> 
> Yeah really liking the new battlelog changes, especially the addition of the missions and being able to use a tablet/second monitor as a minimap. I know I have an iPad laying around somewhere I could prop up next to my monitor as a little map


I don't know, the last thing we (I) need is more traffic on our network causing lag spikes etc. It needs to be in game second monitor supported or I won't bother with it. And even then I'm not sure. I mean I just use the blown up minimap on all the time and it's less distracting than having to look away at a second monitor all the time. If it's a full map that might be different.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Oh dear. I hope sniping is less of a task in bf4.


You can zero the scope for a few different ranges with the press of a button. Pretty cool. Def helpful. I also heard rumors(all they are at the moment) of sniper weapons having a few specific attachments.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

^Amen!


----------



## Tyrannocanis

I put in 380 hours in battlefield 3 on the ps3 before my PC got built. going to be an interesting launch for me. I assume OCN will have a clan?


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> You can zero the scope for a few different ranges with the press of a button. Pretty cool. Def helpful. I also heard rumors(all they are at the moment) of sniper weapons having a few specific attachments.


Sounds nice in theory but I can see people zeroing their scope for one range and then shoot someone at another range, then wonder why they didnt get hitmarkers, or zeroing their scope on accident.

Im mostly interested in effects aside from gravity that will affect bullet projection. Wind, Temp, Elevation, etc...?
I want sniping to be more of a challenge, its still way to easy to use it like a shotgun.

I doubt we'll get wind anytime soon though, too many people will whine.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

With wind everybody would be missing long to mid range shots,not just snipers. The game would indeed suck.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Im mostly interested in effects aside from gravity that will affect bullet projection. Wind, Temp, Elevation, etc...?
> I want sniping to be more of a challenge, its still way to easy to use it like a shotgun.
> 
> I doubt we'll get wind anytime soon though, too many people will whine.


There are other games that have some of this and much more. If that's what you want then you're playing the wrong game. It doesn't really belong in Battlefield.

With that being said, you could try Rising Storm/Red Orchestra 2. It's basically a much more realistic/authentic/hardcore Battlefield game in every way, minus the balance issues from BF3, minus the poor netcoding, and with actual mod support since it's a real PC game.


----------



## Thoth420

I doubt we will see wind having an effect on trajectory. The environment maybe not the ballistics.

My guess is the zeroing is like the fire rate button and will have some form of hud indicator. From what I saw it just has a few different ranges:short, medium, and long essentially. Like Boredgunner said anything more advanced than that and you are looking in the wrong game series.

Been meaning to try the Red Orchestra/Rising Tide games.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Furthermore, no idea why you would want to make the sniper harder to use, when people shot me across the map with a God damn m16...
Either they sort out the other weapons, or they leave the sniper 'shotgun feel' there.
Again, back in bf2142, impossible for me to kill someone at range, let alone hit them with a machine gun. I would have to be with a bipod or with a sniper to hit them. That's why that game was not only balanced, but the best fps game I've ever played


----------



## Derko1

Quick question guys! I would like to get the best deal on pre-ordering this... where would it be best to get it? Maybe cheapest or most extras... don't matter.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I went with Amazon personally. Good price and deal


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey guys ...

Quick question ... ... How is this game for new comers ... ... I have never played any of the BF games and the only online FPS that I have played was a while back and was UT3 ...

Is the game quick to get used to or will "noobs" have a really rough time ? ...

Also, should a 680 OC'd to 1200mhz be ok at 1200p ... I know requirements haven't been released yet but I don't want to invest into a game where my pc won't run it on at least decent settings


----------



## Totally Dubbed

You'll have a steep learning curve, it will take a while getting used to. Especially teamwork.

And yes that gpu should be able to run it at around 60fps, solid.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You'll have a steep learning curve, it will take a while getting used to. Especially teamwork.
> 
> And yes that gpu should be able to run it at around 60fps, solid.


well 60fps is perfect for me seems my refresh rate is only 60 ... haha ...

What would be the most important things I would need to work on (apart from killing enemies before they kill me)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Learning how to win via teamwork. It doesn't come on your own, but that's the thing that's most important in this game, that a lot of people overlook.
As for another tip, make sure you have patience and always play for the objective. Kills aren't everything, objective points are worth more.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I went with Amazon personally. Good price and deal


I actually would rather go with somewhere else. I pre-ordered from Amazon and cancelled my pre-order, so I have all the pre-order bonuses from them already. I guess I could get it from Origin and get their extra bonus stuff on top of it too.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

How's that even possible? Game isn't out, they haven't given you the code for the China dlc, something that's included in the pre order...


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> How's that even possible? Game isn't out, they haven't given you the code for the China dlc, something that's included in the pre order...


It wasn't for the DLC... it was for some random in game stuff. Let me dig up the reddit link... there was even a website for it where you could redeem to your account, so when the game comes out it's auto applied to your game. Give me a few min... I'm on my phone ATM.









Edit: Here we go... what it included below and here's the link to the reddit post on it: http://www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/comments/1gfhnl/amazon_free_battlefield_4_battlepack_instant_code/

Quote:


> Only at Amazon, pre-order Battlefield 4 by June 17, 2013 and receive a bonus Battlefield 4 Battlepack code. Battlepacks contain a combination of new weapon accessories, dog tags, knives, XP boosts, and character customization items. The packs are designed to add an all-new layer of multiplayer persistence with an exciting element of chance, and are awarded during gameplay.


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey guys ...
> 
> Quick question ... ... How is this game for new comers ... ... I have never played any of the BF games and the only online FPS that I have played was a while back and was UT3 ...
> 
> Is the game quick to get used to or will "noobs" have a really rough time ? ...
> 
> Also, should a 680 OC'd to 1200mhz be ok at 1200p ... I know requirements haven't been released yet but I don't want to invest into a game where my pc won't run it on at least decent settings


64bit OS recomended also.
Bf4 pretty much you can look at BF3 requirements.

Noobs always have a though time








However seems like a better applied game with fun.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> It wasn't for the DLC... it was for some random in game stuff. Let me dig up the reddit link... there was even a website for it where you could redeem to your account, so when the game comes out it's auto applied to your game. Give me a few min... I'm on my phone ATM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Here we go... what it included below and here's the link to the reddit post on it: http://www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/comments/1gfhnl/amazon_free_battlefield_4_battlepack_instant_code/


Damn you guys in the USA lol


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I doubt we will see wind having an effect on trajectory. The environment maybe not the ballistics.
> 
> My guess is the zeroing is like the fire rate button and will have some form of hud indicator. From what I saw it just has a few different ranges:short, medium, and long essentially. Like Boredgunner said anything more advanced than that and you are looking in the wrong game series.
> 
> Been meaning to try the Red Orchestra/Rising Tide games.


lol a wind mechanic in this game... You don't think the shoddy netcode is a good enough mechanic to replace wind?







This game is to casual to introduce things like that, and especially since EA is vying for the COD crowd more and more, they have to dumb it down some and make it easy to get into. Advanced mechanics like that would be lost upon new/younger players and make it less fun overall. They like to expand the battlefield and it's options, but they can't get to real because that isn't this game's place, it is still destined to appeal to the masses and not be hardcore/simulator in any way really.

Long range sniping really doesn't have much of a place in BF3 anyway, if you are that far away from the battlefield you are probably not very helpful. Even a recon camped in spawn, running a MAV the entire match would be more effective than shooting 15-30 guys from 1000m away for the whole round. You yourself may not get very many points running MAV, but the rest of your team will benefit greatly, kind of a trickle effect, where 1 more guy is killed because you spotted him, which didn't allow his squad to spawn on him to take back this flag, etc, etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey guys ...
> 
> Quick question ... ... How is this game for new comers ... ... I have never played any of the BF games and the only online FPS that I have played was a while back and was UT3 ...


If you pick up the game from the beginning it will be a lot better, or if you even started with BF3 right now in anticipation for BF4 you would probably have 70%+ of the game mechanics down for BF4. Once you learn the maps, good loadouts, and some tactics it will become a lot easier. All of that is generally learned with time, so if you suck hard for the first 30-100 hours, that would be the learning curve. Beyond that you should have a good feel for the maps, what guns to use, and how to work with your team and should be doing much better.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I think the sniper class for the first time on bf was severely underpowered.
Sniper shots not killing as they did on bc2, no mobile motion mines, no rdx/c4/mortar. Literally nothing. I only play sniper on bf3 to give myself a stupidly hard challenge in being first on the leaderboards.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> lol a wind mechanic in this game... You don't think the shoddy netcode is a good enough mechanic to replace wind?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This game is to casual to introduce things like that, and especially since EA is vying for the COD crowd more and more, they have to dumb it down some and make it easy to get into. Advanced mechanics like that would be lost upon new/younger players and make it less fun overall. They like to expand the battlefield and it's options, but they can't get to real because that isn't this game's place, it is still destined to appeal to the masses and not be hardcore/simulator in any way really.
> 
> If you pick up the game from the beginning it will be a lot better, or if you even started with BF3 right now in anticipation for BF4 you would probably have 70%+ of the game mechanics down for BF4. Once you learn the maps, good loadouts, and some tactics it will become a lot easier. All of that is generally learned with time, so if you suck hard for the first 30-100 hours, that would be the learning curve. Beyond that you should have a good feel for the maps, what guns to use, and how to work with your team and should be doing much better.


I actually think that wind/range effects on bullet trajectories would be a wicked feature to this game ... but then again ... I just like that kind of thing ...

I would love to pick up BF3 but I just can't afford to pay up for that and then still pay up for 4 ... ... So it is more of an either or thing at this point ...

(BF4 is pre-ordering at R450 in my country)


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> lol a wind mechanic in this game... You don't think the shoddy netcode is a good enough mechanic to replace wind?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This game is to casual to introduce things like that, and especially since EA is vying for the COD crowd more and more, they have to dumb it down some and make it easy to get into. Advanced mechanics like that would be lost upon new/younger players and make it less fun overall. They like to expand the battlefield and it's options, but they can't get to real because that isn't this game's place, it is still destined to appeal to the masses and not be hardcore/simulator in any way really.
> 
> Long range sniping really doesn't have much of a place in BF3 anyway, if you are that far away from the battlefield you are probably not very helpful. Even a recon camped in spawn, running a MAV the entire match would be more effective than shooting 15-30 guys from 1000m away for the whole round. You yourself may not get very many points running MAV, but the rest of your team will benefit greatly, kind of a trickle effect, where 1 more guy is killed because you spotted him, which didn't allow his squad to spawn on him to take back this flag, etc, etc.
> If you pick up the game from the beginning it will be a lot better, or if you even started with BF3 right now in anticipation for BF4 you would probably have 70%+ of the game mechanics down for BF4. Once you learn the maps, good loadouts, and some tactics it will become a lot easier. All of that is generally learned with time, so if you suck hard for the first 30-100 hours, that would be the learning curve. Beyond that you should have a good feel for the maps, what guns to use, and how to work with your team and should be doing much better.


Which is why I said even though the game will feature wind as an immersion effect.....bullets will not be affected by it. For some of the reasons you mentioned and others you left out....like Dice not being able to pull that off correctly at all(kind of equates to the terrible netcode). Ranging is in....deal with it. If you consider that to be hardcore...then I guess the AN94 at close range is hardcore. Or toggling a laser sight on and off is hardcore.

I also don't know who you are trying to convince....look at my battlelog and tell me how much sniping I do. That said if you can(and I cannot) play aggressive recon (See: MongolFPS) well you are worth more then ten scrub medics rambo reviving. Totally agree that most people don't use the recon class correctly.


----------



## CaptCuff

I have only played the battlefield play for free .... because it is all y computer can handle, but i always am a sniper, even close quarters i use a sniper rifle or my sidearm, anyone else do sniper? or that class of recon? and what is your favorite way to snipe/recon and what rifle?


----------



## Ghost12

I have no love (trying to be polite) for the recon class or most that play it. I hate seeing it being used in cq for the 1 to 2 shot kills (albeit takes speed/skill for the bolt actions, which most of the cod kids who play it have), I dislike the bush/building and general camping wookies immensely. The most irritating sound in the game is any semi auto sniper class weapon being spammed, laser equipped, by someone who could not hit the broad side of a barn with a shotgun.


----------



## sterik01

When will the beta be available?

I opened Origin today and the bf4 icon isn't greyed out anymore.


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I have no love (trying to be polite) for the recon class or most that play it. I hate seeing it being used in cq for the 1 to 2 shot kills (albeit takes speed/skill for the bolt actions, which most of the cod kids who play it have), I dislike the bush/building and general camping wookies immensely. The most irritating sound in the game is any semi auto sniper class weapon being spammed, laser equipped, by someone who could not hit the broad side of a barn with a shotgun.


seldom play sniper but when I did play Bf3 won 2 rounds in a row as sniper.
700p+ headshots just adds up.
snipers normally you end with AT4 or some other big gun.
after a while they flee the server.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> When will the beta be available?
> 
> I opened Origin today and the bf4 icon isn't greyed out anymore.


Release date for the game is Oct 29 and going by the BF3 beta release, expect it early Oct. No one knows for sure.


----------



## Timu

I hope the beta is in late September.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptCuff*
> 
> I have only played the battlefield play for free .... because it is all y computer can handle, but i always am a sniper, even close quarters i use a sniper rifle or my sidearm, anyone else do sniper? or that class of recon? and what is your favorite way to snipe/recon and what rifle?


On BF3 I mainly use .338 rifles such as the M98B or I use the JNG-90, very satisfying dropping a whole squad with these! But on HC I like to use M40A5 or eve the SV-98 due to only needing 1 hit kill normally and less recoil makes follow up shots easier.


----------



## CaptCuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I have no love (trying to be polite) for the recon class or most that play it. I hate seeing it being used in cq for the 1 to 2 shot kills (albeit takes speed/skill for the bolt actions, which most of the cod kids who play it have), I dislike the bush/building and general camping wookies immensely. The most irritating sound in the game is any semi auto sniper class weapon being spammed, laser equipped, by someone who could not hit the broad side of a barn with a shotgun.


sounds like a personal problem, come at me bro, i recon all day, why, because it is fun to hear people complain, camping is a skill, anti camping is also a skill, counter recon, also a skill. Cheers


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptCuff*
> 
> sounds like a personal problem, come at me bro, i recon all day, why, because it is fun to hear people complain, camping is a skill, anti camping is also a skill, counter recon, also a skill. Cheers


yes i have to quote it. because many ppl still complain about recon LOL . Do you know why? because they can only spray bullet all over and praying for two or tree bullets to kill you LOL. I may suck in BF3 compared with those very good players but hey i can play in any class and my longest head shot was meters and I want it to hit 1000 meters


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptCuff*
> 
> sounds like a personal problem, come at me bro, i recon all day, why, because it is fun to hear people complain, camping is a skill, anti camping is also a skill, counter recon, also a skill. Cheers


No, no problem here. Just an opinion. Everyone will have a dislike in the game. Mine are recon in close quarters maps with semi auto weapons and laser ( the useless ones at least) and the seat switchers in the viper hanging around spawn or not far from it sending tv missile from a 2 man sealed cockpit. I do not get killed in conquest by recon very often, too easy to see where they are hiding with the scope glint, easy to shoot them half way across the map with a nice tank shell. And lets be honest, 99% of the large conquest recon are not very bright, they camp the same spots on every map in every game making nice easy free kills


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Ghost: usas, pre patch with frag ammo and flashlight. Nuff said lol


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Ghost: usas, pre patch with frag ammo and flashlight. Nuff said lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yup seen that one already. Makes me laugh so much when he shoots the sun hahaha


----------



## Sadmoto

I wish you could disable the sun... I'd LOVE playing Bandar desert or Talah market in the dark.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I wish you could disable the sun... I'd LOVE playing Bandar desert or Talah market in the dark.


The actual sun is a whole lot brighter than it is in the game. And I don't know what you're doing looking up at the sky on the Talah map. I'd like to see the screen go black and slowly fade in when you look up in it's general direction. oh the rage that would cause...


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> The actual sun is a whole lot brighter than it is in the game. And I don't know what you're doing looking up at the sky on the Talah map. I'd like to see the screen go black and slowly fade in when you look up in it's general direction. oh the rage that would cause...


I wasn't talking about staring at the sun. I'm talking about having night versions of each map, darker and not so blue like Tehran highway/ death valley.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I wasn't talking about staring at the sun. I'm talking about having night versions of each map, darker and not so blue like Tehran highway/ death valley.


That's a terrible idea. You'd just have everyone camping in corners with irnv scopes or increasing in game brightness setting to negate it. It's not a stealth game.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> That's a terrible idea. You'd just have everyone camping in corners with irnv scopes or increasing in game brightness setting to negate it. It's not a stealth game.


yes with scopes that can only see what, 50m maybe (I think its closer to 30m)? And honestly if they were to implement night maps with more limited view, I'm pretty sure they would find away around the brightness setting negating it.

it can be whatever game you want, its all how you play. Just because 99% of people play like cod kiddes running around like chickens with their heads cut off doesn't mean its not a stealth game.
If you pay attention to your surroundings and have good timing, you can get 20+/0 no problem without people being able to catch on where you are.

And honestly DICE didn't think using darkness was a bad idea seeing as how they are implementing a mechanic to mess with lighting in buildings.

it would be an epic light show seeing vehicles duke it out in the night, just sayin'.


----------



## l No l FeaR l

I want more night maps! I want all the maps to have an option to change the time of day and the brightness/darkness adjusts accordingly.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l No l FeaR l*
> 
> I want more night maps! I want all the maps to have an option to change the time of day and the brightness/darkness adjusts accordingly.


I would love to see that. I doubt we will but it would be nice. Even if we just get a few night or even low light maps that could be cool. As long as it is laid out better than Tehran Highway.
Even a dusk map could be really cool.


----------



## skyn3t

that would be cool to have as a option.or even like standard map


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I would love a dusk map, a map with falling snow...oh wait bf2142...Lol


----------



## Slightly skewed

Everyone will just turn up their brightness so it's as bright as day anyways so I don't see the point. This is the PC crowd we are talking about so they'll find a way to give themselves an advantage.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> yes with scopes that can only see what, 50m maybe (I think its closer to 30m)? And honestly if they were to implement night maps with more limited view, I'm pretty sure they would find away around the brightness setting negating it.
> 
> it can be whatever game you want, its all how you play. Just because 99% of people play like cod kiddes running around like chickens with their heads cut off doesn't mean its not a stealth game.
> If you pay attention to your surroundings and have good timing, you can get 20+/0 no problem without people being able to catch on where you are.
> 
> And honestly DICE didn't think using darkness was a bad idea seeing as how they are implementing a mechanic to mess with lighting in buildings.
> 
> it would be an epic light show seeing vehicles duke it out in the night, just sayin'.


What's a ticket cost to this dream world? Either you play with only noobs or you are a TDM junky. ie COD kiddy. Focusing on K/D tells me all I need to know. And there's no hiding when you're lit up bright orange and everyones running around with supernovas attached to their guns. I"ll just go outside and stare at the sun if I want to torture myself. Vehicles with night vision. Great, staring at black and green won't get old fast.

And I don't know what server you play on that let's you go 20/0 "no problem" if you're playing the objective unless you're running in a full medic train. Camping in bushes and places where you shouldn't be doesn't count as anything.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l No l FeaR l*
> 
> I want more night maps! I want all the maps to have an option to change the time of day and the brightness/darkness adjusts accordingly.


Nightmaps in modern games are pretty much dim day maps.

Wont ever happen again, that we get SF maps, pitchblack, and we have use of thermal/flashlights/nv.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Nightmaps in modern games are pretty much dim day maps.
> 
> Wont ever happen again, that we get SF maps, pitchblack, and we have use of thermal/flashlights/nv.


Which prohibits field of view if done correctly(goggles, scopes etc) and gives away your position(flashlights). Thermal can be masked so there is room for balance there with a piece of kit or something(even for vehicles).

Just gonna leave these here....dark can be done.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> What's a ticket cost to this dream world? Either you play with only noobs or you are a TDM junky. ie COD kiddy. Focusing on K/D tells me all I need to know. And there's no hiding when you're lit up bright orange and everyones running around with supernovas attached to their guns. I"ll just go outside and stare at the sun if I want to torture myself. Vehicles with night vision. Great, staring at black and green won't get old fast.
> 
> And I don't know what server you play on that let's you go 20/0 "no problem" if you're playing the objective unless you're running in a full medic train. Camping in bushes and places where you shouldn't be doesn't count as anything.


lol. ok









All I pretty much play is CQ with my clan who works as a team letting me know where they are, and I PTFO. No medic train, bush camping (at least where I shouldn't be) and I have to play support or I'll die because I run out of ammo.
Most people are kill crazy and only care about K/D , which gets them a good chunk of the time I'm not so hasty and I couldn't care less about stats, I play for fun!








http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Sadmoto/ as you can see no one is invincible and not every game I get some crazy spread.

regardless, I'm thinking I "rustled some jimmies" so to speak so I'll stop this night talk since your so anti-night maps.

I'm also wondering what types of game modes they will come up with







be cool to see a VIP game mode that didn't revolve around one person on each team camping in the spawn and something not so similar to CTF.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> lol. ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I pretty much play is CQ with my clan who works as a team letting me know where they are, and I PTFO. No medic train, bush camping (at least where I shouldn't be) and I have to play support or I'll die because I run out of ammo.
> Most people are kill crazy and only care about K/D , which gets them a good chunk of the time I'm not so hasty and I couldn't care less about stats, I play for fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Sadmoto/ as you can see no one is invincible and not every game I get some crazy spread.
> 
> regardless, I'm thinking I "rustled some jimmies" so to speak so I'll stop this night talk since your so anti-night maps.
> 
> I'm also wondering what types of game modes they will come up with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> be cool to see a VIP game mode that didn't revolve around one person on each team camping in the spawn and something not so similar to CTF.


Wait so you play with a clan that communicate and PTFO....in BF3? Can I apply? What VoiP do you guys use?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> lol. ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I pretty much play is CQ with my clan who works as a team letting me know where they are, and I PTFO. No medic train, bush camping (at least where I shouldn't be) and I have to play support or I'll die because I run out of ammo.
> Most people are kill crazy and only care about K/D , which gets them a good chunk of the time I'm not so hasty and I couldn't care less about stats, I play for fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Sadmoto/ as you can see no one is invincible and not every game I get some crazy spread.
> 
> regardless, I'm thinking I "rustled some jimmies" so to speak so I'll stop this night talk since your so anti-night maps.
> 
> I'm also wondering what types of game modes they will come up with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> be cool to see a VIP game mode that didn't revolve around one person on each team camping in the spawn and something not so similar to CTF.


xbox? lol It makes sense now. I'm not really against nights, I just don't see it working with the way the gameplay and playerbase sits now, at least on PC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Wait so you play with a clan that communicate and PTFO....in BF3? Can I apply? What VoiP do you guys use?


I do too. And no, we don't want you. I have enough trouble trying to manage that bunch of doorknobs.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Which prohibits field of view if done correctly(goggles, scopes etc) and gives away your position(flashlights). Thermal can be masked so there is room for balance there with a piece of kit or something(even for vehicles).
> 
> Just gonna leave these here....dark can be done.


Arma is a pseudo sim.

Now link me something else, that isnt horror, heck even the modern horror games turn daytime, and most of the new splinter cells seem to be day aswell.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Arma is a pseudo sim.
> 
> Now link me something else, that isnt horror, heck even the modern horror games turn daytime, and most of the new splinter cells seem to be day aswell.


It's a sim sure but it's a game. The problem with BF3 (and other games as of late) is that they allow too much brightness adjust in either direction. Even if there is no real tactical appeal to it being night due to problems like you mention(which I won't discount) it would still just be a nice change of scenery and add a bit of immersion. Also stealth doesn't require darkness...having it just helps.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Any ideas about the ranking system in bf4?
I was so pissed off with the ranking system in bf3. I
remember telling my cousin right at the start of the game: what the heck is this crap, everyone in a few months will be with a number by their names. This isn't COD you idiotic EA games.
Sure enough nothing changed and I was right, after a month.


----------



## flopper

has english subtext interview in swedish


----------



## Lisjak

Hey guys, any news on what kind of hit detection BF4 will have? Is it still client side?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> Hey guys, any news on what kind of hit detection BF4 will have? Is it still client side?


Exactly the same system I think, although the alpha trial was better Imo, may have been the lack of suppression helping


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Exactly the same system I think, although the alpha trial was better Imo, may have been the lack of suppression helping


So happy for no more Vaseline screen. I guess the Heavy machine guns still suppress but most everything else doesn't.


----------



## Ghost12

The one thing that concerns me personally having settled into tanking mainly is the replacement of proper smoke with firecrackers. Smoke is such a big part of my play, not for breaking lock on weapons but in defensive moves against air vehicles, infantry and tanks whilst engaging and aggressive moves whilst capping flags etc. I also use it to cover my repairer or team mates repairing there tanks and parked at the side of them. Firecrackers will not cut it


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I find it annoying as I can't see my own enemy when doing that lol


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> The one thing that concerns me personally having settled into tanking mainly is the replacement of proper smoke with firecrackers. Smoke is such a big part of my play, not for breaking lock on weapons but in defensive moves against air vehicles, infantry and tanks whilst engaging and aggressive moves whilst capping flags etc. I also use it to cover my repairer or team mates repairing there tanks and parked at the side of them. Firecrackers will not cut it


You'll need to break lock now with RPGs no longer being dumb rockets and able to lock onto a lased target.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I find it annoying as I can't see my own enemy when doing that lol


Lot the trick is movement. I pop only if not in the winning position against a tank then move at speed to create or close the distance and create 90 degree angles where possible. I also constantly spot whilst fighting infantry and spot works through the smoke. Everyone has their own style, my movement comes from playing a lot of tank destroyer in Ak, timing and movement to avoid tow missiles and land mine without missing

@thestache, yep agreed, maybe not too much of a problem though as do not come across many soflams. The javellin also locks quicker and flies direct where possible, not a big looping sky shot


----------



## Totally Dubbed

The most used button on Xbox was the 'select button' for me - used for spotting.
On pc, I have my finger constantly on q...no one ever spots!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> The most used button on Xbox was the 'select button' for me - used for spotting.
> On pc, I have my finger constantly on q...no one ever spots!


Hopefully in the new game the commo rose does not get stuck open on screen whilst about to land the final tank shot causing death lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hahaha. In every single BF game I've played there has been spotting problems. Not only the lack of, but the game glitching and not making me able to use it. Might be because I abuse it? Lol no idea


----------



## DaFaRsHeR

Fellow spotter here!

DICE has alleviated one of the major "spotting" problems in BF4 by moving the button from below to above the centre point of the commo rose to make giving squad orders easier. But can they get it to work more consistently when you are in vehicles is probably the real question!


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Hopefully in the new game the commo rose does not get stuck open on screen whilst about to land the final tank shot causing death lol


yup, same with jets, spotting while attacking ground vehicles and commo rose shows up ._.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> yup, same with jets, spotting while attacking ground vehicles and commo rose shows up ._.


There is an indicated fix for this in the realmware bf3 settings editor in the console tab, stupidly have never tried it yet, I will today

Edit - just looked , ignore the fix is for something unrelated


----------



## Krazee

Beta in the next month or so


----------



## Lisjak

I like the fact that they will eliminate supression for most weapons. But I wish they would fix hit detection as well. I keep dying around the corners more and more


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> The most used button on Xbox was the 'select button' for me - used for spotting.
> On pc, I have my finger constantly on q...no one ever spots!
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully in the new game the commo rose does not get stuck open on screen whilst about to land the final tank shot causing death lol
Click to expand...

So true.. If you spam Q hard enough, the comma rose starts blinking and won't stop till you hit esc. It's hard enough getting people to use the spot function, then they introduce it buggy and turn off even more people...

Are they bringing back the same tools from BC2 for the rockets? The pistol that shoots the locking dart, and then "smart" RPG's? That was a really cool mechanic from that game. Not a lot of people can hit aircraft with RPG's efficiently, but give someone a pistol, they can probably tag dang near anything.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

DICE will be showing a brand new map *and* game mode August 21 on Gamescom.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> I like the fact that they will eliminate supression for most weapons. But I wish they would fix hit detection as well. I keep dying around the corners more and more


I've heard this a lot, and said it myself, But 100% of the fault isn't to the netcode most times sure but not all the time,a few member of my clan would complain about this on a daily basis, it got old so we did a test and we saw sometimes, you actually just get shot *through* the corner. Remember that destruction mechanic they have?









DICE mentioned that you will be able to swim AND use a one handed weapon/equipment. I wonder if they will let you use SMGs one handed while swimming with a accuracy de-buff or just pistols, also what about noob tubes, because they said "Equipment" letting people assume not only weapons.


----------



## General121

Man am i excited for this game


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I've heard this a lot, and said it myself, But 100% of the fault isn't to the netcode most times sure but not all the time,a few member of my clan would complain about this on a daily basis, it got old so we did a test and we saw sometimes, you actually just get shot *through* the corner. Remember that destruction mechanic they have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DICE mentioned that you will be able to swim AND use a one handed weapon/equipment. I wonder if they will let you use SMGs one handed while swimming with a accuracy de-buff or *just pistols*, also what about noob tubes, because they said "Equipment" letting people assume not only weapons.


Just side arm up to the alpha I think, maybe change to release


----------



## Thoth420

You guys know about the sweet spot on a tank right(and not the more obvious direct hit from rear)? Or the reactive armor dance?

I have never seen this commo rose bug and I spot spam whether I see. Maybe something about my keyboard? Please don't make fun of keyboard either....if it was mechanical it would have no flaw.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> DICE will be showing a brand new map *and* game mode August 21 on Gamescom.


About time, gee!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> You guys know about the sweet spot on a tank right(and not the more obvious direct hit from rear)?


Enlighten me.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Ah miss the reactive armour dancing! No idea about the sweet spot though. Tanks are like women, can't seem to get that spot right...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Enlighten me.


Here is the dance:



Reactive Armor dancing is the constant tilting of the tanks direction to soak all the reactive up before taking real damage. With a torch bro or two this can be very hard to kill.

Here is the vid on sweet spots:



The sweet spot so to speak or spots are the places to hit the tank to do maximum damage.

There is another vid where he goes more in depth on tanks and damage. There are a few spots that you can hit that will do some massive damage. Not sure if that has been patched out or not. I just make sure the tank is lined up right before wasting a rocket on a tank that is at full health and armor.

Here another one:


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Reactive Armor dancing is the constant tilting of the tanks direction to soak all the reactive up before taking real damage. With a torch bro or two this can be very hard to kill.
> 
> The sweet spot so to speak or spots are the places to hit the tank to do maximum damage. There is a video by Xfactor that shows it better than I could try and explain. Will try and find it brb.


Don't worry about it I've seen it.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Reactive Armor dancing is the constant tilting of the tanks direction to soak all the reactive up before taking real damage. With a torch bro or two this can be very hard to kill.
> 
> The sweet spot so to speak or spots are the places to hit the tank to do maximum damage. There is a video by Xfactor that shows it better than I could try and explain. Will try and find it brb.


Its the angles. 90 degrees for max damage. I always aim for the rear if possible, the tracks if not, had varying success with the turret, seems to work better from distance to me.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Its the angles. 90 degrees for max damage. I always aim for the rear if possible, the tracks if not, had varying success with hitting the turret, seems to work better from distance to me.


I have also had varying success with pointing armour to the attacker as some hits blow off completely the wrong panel due to net code hit detection or something unknown.

This was one post, have no idea what happened lol


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Don't worry about it I've seen it.


I should add that most of those tutorial vids are out of date, for the newer people. A lot has changed over the last 2 years.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'll check them out when I have Wi-Fi! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Thoth420

Yeah true...the thing to take away is direct angles. There is also a spot on a tank (near the main gun or something) and it's very small area that does massive damage. It has to be a front to front straight shot....maybe less of an area and more of a bug.


----------



## sterik01

Wth is this vehicle shortcut on preorder ?

Do you spawn cloer to vehicles if you preorder?

Nah never mind found what it is and I was all wrong









Too bored , currently on a 3 hour flight to LAX =\

Where can I see a list of the bonuses ?

Still don't know if the damn game is any good or worth it.


----------



## SLADEizGOD

Subbed & Pre-Ordered


----------



## CannedBullets

So will I get the China Rising pack if I preorder the physical copy from Amazon?

Also, how do you guys think my PC will handle the game's multiplayer with the full 64 players on Ultra?


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> So will I get the China Rising pack if I preorder the physical copy from Amazon?
> 
> Also, how do you guys think my PC will handle the game's multiplayer with the full 64 players on Ultra?


Should get 50-60 fps. My 670 + 2500k gets 60+ with those settings on bf3 in 1080p


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Yeah true...the thing to take away is direct angles. There is also a spot on a tank (near the main gun or something) and it's very small area that does massive damage. It has to be a front to front straight shot....maybe less of an area and more of a bug.


I remember 1 round where this guy would 2 shot my tank no matter what, even with reactive on. He was just using regular shells too (not guided or anything). I thought it was pretty shifty, but he boasted he had something like 300hrs or some ridiculous number of tanking and knew where to shoot. So either he knew about this special spot to hit, or was hacking. It was ridiculous.

If you nail the tank turret from straight above, it is an instant disable or used to be, like when Javelin hits. But its pretty much impossible to pull off a shot like that while on a field exchanging tank rounds, you can hit the top of turret but it will bounce off and do minimal damage instead. I'm thinking there may be a spot in between the turret and body or some other small spot in between reactive that is a buggy/super damaging shot.


----------



## Tyrannocanis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I remember 1 round where this guy would 2 shot my tank no matter what, even with reactive on. He was just using regular shells too (not guided or anything). I thought it was pretty shifty, but he boasted he had something like 300hrs or some ridiculous number of tanking and knew where to shoot. So either he knew about this special spot to hit, or was hacking. It was ridiculous.
> 
> If you nail the tank turret from straight above, it is an instant disable or used to be, like when Javelin hits. But its pretty much impossible to pull off a shot like that while on a field exchanging tank rounds, you can hit the top of turret but it will bounce off and do minimal damage instead. I'm thinking there may be a spot in between the turret and body or some other small spot in between reactive that is a buggy/super damaging shot.


I have like 180 hours in tanks on BF3 (for ps3) and the only damaging areas I know of are top of the turret and the engine bay. That being said, I've never 2 shotted a tank that had reactive armor except from the back. I would always use the guided shell combo and it would be guided/sabat to disable, then one more sabat to destroy


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I remember 1 round where this guy would 2 shot my tank no matter what, even with reactive on. He was just using regular shells too (not guided or anything). I thought it was pretty shifty, but he boasted he had something like 300hrs or some ridiculous number of tanking and knew where to shoot. So either he knew about this special spot to hit, or was hacking. It was ridiculous.
> 
> If you nail the tank turret from straight above, it is an instant disable or used to be, like when Javelin hits. But its pretty much impossible to pull off a shot like that while on a field exchanging tank rounds, you can hit the top of turret but it will bounce off and do minimal damage instead. I'm thinking there may be a spot in between the turret and body or some other small spot in between reactive that is a buggy/super damaging shot.


Yep the money spot. I think there are actually two but one is much easier to hit. I think it is just a non intended game bug but since good tankers know about it....beware.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Yep the money spot. I think there are actually two but one is much easier to hit. I think it is just a non intended game bug but since good tankers know about it....beware.


Nonsense there is no such sweetspot in the front. The only one hit disabled is direct rear middle engine cover. You either have no armor and already damaged, it was a buggy shot (which would only happen once in awhile) or the person is using a damage hack. My bet is on the last reason. I've done testing and around 200 hours in tanks and found no such spot.


----------



## BreakDown

Do we know what equipment every class gets?

is the spawn beacon back?


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> is the spawn beacon back?


Ugh I hope not. That was annoying in BF3.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Nonsense there is no such sweetspot in the front. The only one hit disabled is direct rear middle engine cover. You either have no armor and already damaged, it was a buggy shot (which would only happen once in awhile) or the person is using a damage hack. My bet is on the last reason. I've done testing and around 200 hours in tanks and found no such spot.


That could be it. If I remember when it did happen the other tank was normally on higher ground so hitting the top of the tank kind of like how a javelin comes straight down. It was never like a 1 shot but enough to disable you and take a good 65%. Like the direct rear shot no armor amount around that you described. Maybe the reactive doesn't cover the tank on the top somewhere. You have more time in tank than I do anyway.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Console transfer related - but nothing mentioned about PC:
http://www.ea.com/uk/news/bf4-upgrade-next-gen-consoles?utm_campaign=bf-social-gb-socom-fb-uk-socom-fb-stats-transfer&utm_source=fb&utm_medium=social&sourceid=bf-social-gb-socom-fb-uk-socom-fb-stats-transfer

I have premium on Xbox and not on PC - I own BF3 on PC...that said, I would MUCH RATHER start over, just for the heck of it.
Proof that this sin't BF4, but BF3.5 - that's official confirmation fro me.
I'll still be buying it, as I'm bored of BF3.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Console transfer related - but nothing mentioned about PC:
> http://www.ea.com/uk/news/bf4-upgrade-next-gen-consoles?utm_campaign=bf-social-gb-socom-fb-uk-socom-fb-stats-transfer&utm_source=fb&utm_medium=social&sourceid=bf-social-gb-socom-fb-uk-socom-fb-stats-transfer
> 
> I have premium on Xbox and not on PC - I own BF3 on PC...that said, I would MUCH RATHER start over, just for the heck of it.
> Proof that this sin't BF4, but BF3.5 - that's official confirmation fro me.
> I'll still be buying it, as I'm bored of BF3.


It is not for currently owned accounts, there was initially confusion as to wether or not you could take your soldier stats with you if start playing bf4 on regular xbox then later upgrade to the new console, same with ps3 to 4. They initially said could not and have now backtracked so if start the game on old gen console will be transferrable to new. It is on the top story on battlelog with the confirmation there will be premium again


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> It is not for currently owned accounts, there was initially confusion as to wether or not you could take your soldier stats with you if start playing bf4 on regular xbox then later upgrade to the new console, same with ps3 to 4. They initially said could not and have now backtracked so if start the game on old gen console will be transferrable to new. It is on the top story on battlelog with the confirmation there will be premium again


ah my misunderstanding - got it, thanks!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Just bought bf3,I think ill play it till bf4 premium comes out.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Just bought the game,I think ill play it till bf4 premium comes out.


Sensible move, or there would have been no point clicking buy lol


----------



## Allanitomwesh

you have ninjad my post lol


----------



## Krazee

Just got my amazon battle pack, even though I ordered after June 17th. I guess they brought them back, lol


----------



## CannedBullets

Yeah I think I'll get the physical edition of Battlefield 4 from Amazon. The regular edition from Amazon has the China Rising DLC for free right?

Also I kind of wish that for the story that there weren't any Russians involved. Every modern war game still has Russians even though Russia's military is a shadow of its Cold War might. I like how there's implication of war between china and America in BF4. You don't really see a lot of war games which pit you against China.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Lots of new info. http://www.ea.com/uk/news/road-to-battlefield-4-tweaked-core-field-upgrade
Quote:


> SPECIALISATION IN-GAME EFFECT
> SPRINT Increases maximum sprint speed
> AMMO Increases maximum inventory of bullets
> C4 EXPLOSIVES Increases maximum inventory of C4 explosives
> COVER Decreases amount of incoming suppression
> SUPPRESSION Increases the amount of outgoing suppression
> FLAK Decreases explosion damage
> GRENADES Increases maximum inventory of hand grenades
> (NEW) ROCKETS Increases maximum inventory of AT (anti-tank) and AA (anti-air) ammo
> (NEW) MINES Increases maximum inventory of AT Mines or M2 SLAM
> (NEW) STEALTH Player is undetected by Motion Sensors except when sprinting
> (NEW) HOLD BREATH Increases time you can Steady your scope
> (NEW) FAST REPAIR Increases speed and sabotage of Repairs
> (NEW) DEFIB UPGRADE Increases charge up speed of the defibrillators
> (NEW) 40mm GRENADES Increases maximum inventory of 40mm grenades
> (NEW) ADVANCED SPOT Increases time your targets are Spotted
> (NEW) MEDKITS UPGRADE Increases maximum deployed medic bags and packs
> (NEW) MOTION SENSORS UPGRADE Increases the maximum inventory of Motion Sensors. Increases the range of T-UGS and MAV
> (NEW) MORE DEPLOYED EXPLOSIVES Increases maximum deployed Explosives
> (NEW) AMMO BAG UPGRADE increases maximum deployed ammo boxes and packs
> (NEW) ARMOUR Reduces incoming damage to the chest
> (NEW) QUICK UNSPOT Reduces time you are spotted
> (NEW) MEDICAL UNIT Occupied vehicles will slowly heal nearby soldiers
> (NEW) SUPPLY UNIT Occupied vehicles will slowly resupply nearby soldiers
> (NEW) REPAIR UNIT Occupied vehicles will slowly repair nearby vehicles
> (NEW) REDUCED FALL Increases height you can fall without damage
> (NEW) QUICK REGEN Decreases time before out of combat heal
> (NEW) MP-APS UPGRADE Longer uptime on MP APS
> (NEW) INDIRECT FIRE UPGRADE Increases maximum M224 ammo. Increases maximum XM25 magazines
> (NEW) CLAYMORES Increases the maximum inventory of claymores


Damn.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Lots of new info. http://www.ea.com/uk/news/road-to-battlefield-4-tweaked-core-field-upgrade


Saw this earlier...my god knifing will be so much better in this game than BF3!


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Lots of new info. http://www.ea.com/uk/news/road-to-battlefield-4-tweaked-core-field-upgrade
> Damn.


So we're genetically enhanced humans.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Looks like a mix of BC2 & BF3


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So we're genetically enhanced humans.


I think we'd all be ok with it if you just went ahead and moved on to Arma.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Lots of new info. http://www.ea.com/uk/news/road-to-battlefield-4-tweaked-core-field-upgrade
> Damn.


Thanks man. Rep


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I think we'd all be ok with it if you just went ahead and moved on to Arma.


No its just that DICE said they wouldnt do a perk system like the one in CoD.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> No its just that DICE said they wouldnt do a perk system like the one in CoD.


With that many options it seems more like how the military works. I mean people specialize in civilian life even. Or does everyone have to hold their breath for the exact same amount of time? I know....balance right? They are all minor things. Show me a *good* game that has even balance.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Looks like a mix of BC2 & BF3


Which is awesome, glad they brought back body armor!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Which is awesome, glad they brought back body armor!


where's my magnim ammo







?
As for the perks, how many slots do we have in bf4? Only one or 3 like in bc2?


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> where's my magnim ammo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> As for the perks, how many slots do we have in bf4? Only one or 3 like in bc2?


Just like BF3, only one.


----------



## DoomDash

Proxy chat, that's all I ask for....


----------



## Allanitomwesh

So many perks so few slots.


----------



## Robertdt

Anyone else bothered that Battlefield 4 looks basically identical to Battlefield 3? The graphics are really only barely updated ... why is everyone just OK with this?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Because we kind of expected it


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Because we kind of expected it


Yeah we're reaching a point of diminishing returns for graphical quality.


----------



## Lisjak

Also, graphics are not as important as gameplay. Imo.


----------



## yoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> With that many options it seems more like how the military works. I mean people specialize in civilian life even. Or does everyone have to hold their breath for the exact same amount of time? I know....balance right? They are all minor things. Show me a *good* game that has even balance.


it all depends on the definition of balance lol


----------



## Beno619

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robertdt*
> 
> Anyone else bothered that Battlefield 4 looks basically identical to Battlefield 3? The graphics are really only barely updated ... why is everyone just OK with this?


I think we should wait for the game to be released before judging the fidelity of the graphics ?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robertdt*
> 
> Anyone else bothered that Battlefield 4 looks basically identical to Battlefield 3? The graphics are really only barely updated ... why is everyone just OK with this?


Am I bothered with the fact that I don't need to spend 1K for GPU's to be able to maintain a min of 60FPS at full settings in MP? No. Performance matters more than eye candy in MP games. The single player campaign looks tons better than BF3's and I have little doubt you're single card won't be able to fully max it out without performance dips, so there ya go.

And all we have to go on is one map that was in pre alpha stage, so that mentality is just a bit ignorant.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robertdt*
> 
> Anyone else bothered that Battlefield 4 looks basically identical to Battlefield 3? The graphics are really only barely updated ... why is everyone just OK with this?


That's not even true. The graphics looked improved in multiple different aspects


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> With that many options it seems more like how the military works. I mean people specialize in civilian life even. Or does everyone have to hold their breath for the exact same amount of time? I know....balance right? They are all minor things. Show me a *good* game that has even balance.


Many games with even balance and dont have silly perks.

So in real life you can repair vehicles by just being in their area? LOL
You can run faster too, by wearing a perk?
You regen health faster, by wearing a perk?
You take less explosion damage cause you're Iron Man?

And if youre in a vehicle with a certain perk the vehicle gets self-healing/resupplying/repairing. Do vehicles still have unlimited ammo and self-healing outside of those perks?

These are the stupidest features to ever exist in a game that claims itself to be more realistic than its competitors.
But I guess, we have nano tech in this era of war...


----------



## carmas

Guys, on Battelfield Blog there is a poll to choose the last specialization path that will be added to BF4. So go and vote









Link to the poll
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battlefield Blog*
> Below, we have four different types of universal upgrade careers depending on your preferred style of play and what combat role you'd want to explore. Vote for your favorite in the poll and we'll make sure it makes it into the game as the third and final universal career upgrade path. Vote now!
> 
> Community Career Path 1: Shockwave
> Specializations: AMMO>ARMOR>GRENADES>SUPPRESSION
> This is the career for players who want to wreak havoc at the frontlines. Built to promote offensive play and gung-ho attitude, you'll need all the extra AMMO you can get. ARMOR gives you that increased protection that means you could walk away from chance encounters at zero range when rounding a corner, while an added GRENADE lets you clear out enemy camps more freely. Lastly, that extra SUPPRESSION boost comes in handy when you find out you've run into a hornet's nest.
> 
> Community Career Path 2: Survivor
> Specializations: REDUCED FALL>AMMO>QUICK REGEN>COVER
> Fortune favors the brave. Or in the case of the "SURVIVOR" career, fortune favors players who have bolstered their survival capabilities by picking the right specializations. REDUCED FALL means you can jump off rooftops when enemies are blasting RPG into your building, while extra AMMO always helps when trying to shoot yourself out of a pinch. QUICK REGEN means you only need a short period of time before your soldier starts to auto heal, while COVER effectively means enemy suppression will not have as much effect on your ability to return fire with accuracy.
> 
> Community Career Path 3: Shadow
> Specializations: QUICK UNSPOT>SPRINT>REDUCED FALL>STEALTH
> Inspired by the fabled shadow warriors of the Orient, the "SHADOW" career grants you the mystical powers you need to infiltrate enemy territory without being seen. Okay, not really, but it grants you some perks that accumulated will give you an edge when going behind enemy lines. QUICK UNSPOT means you'll disappear more quickly from enemy radars when you've been spotted, while SPRINT lets you move quickly from cover to cover. REDUCED FALL lets you jump from your favorite hiding places without taking damage, while STEALTH grants you the ability to remain undetected when passing within range of enemy motion sensors.
> 
> Community Career Path 4: Hunter
> Specializations: ADVANCED SPOT>SPRINT>AMMO>GRENADES
> So you want to be a big game hunter? ADVANCED SPOT grants you the ability to have targets spotted for extended periods of time - they can run, but they can't hide. While they're cowering behind cover thinking that they've escaped detection, SPRINT up to them and use your extra AMMO and GRENADE to flush them out! Sometimes, playing Battlefield is almost too easy.
> 
> And there you have them: Your choice of four custom-created community upgrade paths to choose between. Vote for your favorite and we'll include the winner in the final game. Remember to cast your vote no later than August 22 so we can implement the necessary changes in time for launch.


----------



## yoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Many games with even balance and dont have silly perks.
> 
> So in real life you can repair vehicles by just being in their area? LOL
> You can run faster too, by wearing a perk?
> You regen health faster, by wearing a perk?
> You take less explosion damage cause you're Iron Man?
> 
> And if youre in a vehicle with a certain perk the vehicle gets self-healing/resupplying/repairing. Do vehicles still have unlimited ammo and self-healing outside of those perks?
> 
> These are the stupidest features to ever exist in a game that claims itself to be more realistic than its competitors.
> But I guess, we have nano tech in this era of war...


now you are just going to the extreme .... but , they are right , they are more realistic compared to his competitor ... CoD

it has been stated like 23 times , they want to be the best FPS out there ( because ArmA doesnt count btw ) , and i guess they are measuring it with "sales" , not people's opinions

and the most important part of it ... its still a game that needs to be fun/entertaining , can you imagine a game where, as a mechanic , has to open the hood and "try" to repair a car ... in a battlefield match ? ... first , they need to create a PepBoys LOL , then currency or as battlefians would do , make a hole in a wall and storm the store LOL

go back to the car , give the parts to the "mechanic" , let him do his job , protect him from snipers LOL ... btw , the match is gonna last 4 hours LOL

i can do a "doctors" point of view by your "Extreme balance" lol ... ( its not gonna end well for the patient in the battlefield , gotta chop a limb or let him respawn )


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Am I bothered with the fact that I don't need to spend 1K for GPU's to be able to maintain a min of 60FPS at full settings in MP? No. Performance matters more than eye candy in MP games. The single player campaign looks tons better than BF3's and I have little doubt you're single card won't be able to fully max it out without performance dips, so there ya go.
> 
> And all we have to go on is one map that was in pre alpha stage, so that mentality is just a bit ignorant.


So well put.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Many games with even balance and dont have silly perks.
> 
> So in real life you can repair vehicles by just being in their area? LOL
> You can run faster too, by wearing a perk?
> You regen health faster, by wearing a perk?
> You take less explosion damage cause you're Iron Man?
> 
> And if youre in a vehicle with a certain perk the vehicle gets self-healing/resupplying/repairing. Do vehicles still have unlimited ammo and self-healing outside of those perks?
> 
> These are the stupidest features to ever exist in a game that claims itself to be more realistic than its competitors.
> But I guess, we have nano tech in this era of war...


A person with the expertise and training could fix a vehicle period and someone without probably not at all. Would that make for a fun game? Must do training level in VR 100 hours to unlock torch? It is a game and thus an attempt at adding a little realistic flavor.

The perk is "your strong point" translated.

You are also making vast assumptions. Ammo most likely will affect only personal ammo. And I doubt you will pick anti explosive and take a rpg to the chest and live. There is kit that would take fragmentation better than others. Boots that are lighter than the average for scout soldiering....and just faster people. Also think like this ammo.....weight....drop it for sprint perk...you are now carrying less.
There are of course going to be things that don't equate but it is far from what you describe. Fact of the matter is you will have 32 v 32 and two commanders duking it out. This many perks allows for a specialization and assignment of forces to add strength to your whole army across the line. Plan better and more succinct and profit.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> the "SHADOW" career grants you the mystical powers


Mystical Powers.

Soon they reveal the playable races: Orcs & Elves.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> You are also making vast assumptions. Ammo most likely will affect only personal ammo.


If only you could read the notes yourself before making stupid assumptions and excuses..
Quote:


> (NEW) MEDICAL UNIT Occupied vehicles will slowly heal *nearby soldiers*
> (NEW) SUPPLY UNIT Occupied vehicles will slowly resupply *nearby soldiers*
> (NEW) REPAIR UNIT Occupied vehicles will slowly repair *nearby vehicles*


And no it has NOTHING TO DO WITH STRONG POINTS, seriously get rid of these pathetic excuses.

A guy who stands next to 5 vehicles in real life wouldnt REPAIR them all by just standing there... neither would repairing ONE of them repair the others simultaneously...Battlefield is no longer battlefield.

And why would you regenerate health faster than others?

Quote:


> Fact of the matter is you will have 32 v 32 and two commanders duking it out. This many perks allows for a specialization and assignment of forces to add strength to your whole army across the line. Plan better and more succinct and profit.


In your dreams, this only occur on clan servers where 64 people from an actual clan is playing.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I'm pretty apprehensive about some of those specializations as they seem pretty out of place and stupid as I'm more of a KISS kind of guy, but I guess we'll see.


----------



## Woodies0351

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> now you are just going to the extreme .... but , they are right , they are more realistic compared to his competitor ... CoD
> 
> it has been stated like 23 times , they want to be the best FPS out there ( because ArmA doesnt count btw ) , and i guess they are measuring it with "sales" , not people's opinions
> 
> and the most important part of it ... its still a game that needs to be fun/entertaining , can you imagine a game where, as a mechanic , has to open the hood and "try" to repair a car ... in a battlefield match ? ... first , they need to create a PepBoys LOL , then currency or as battlefians would do , make a hole in a wall and storm the store LOL
> 
> go back to the car , give the parts to the "mechanic" , let him do his job , protect him from snipers LOL ... btw , the match is gonna last 4 hours LOL


You soooo wrong there.....
First, as an infantryman, you would need to limp back to the motor pool.
Then you would need to try and find someone with enough rank that can actually make something happen - but not too much rank - or they will just ignore you.
Then, after waiting for them to finish their xbox/ps3 game, they will proceed to tell you that your f*#&*ed for destroying their already pos vehicle.
Etc etc.......









(I'm just kidding motor T... if you made it this far don't rage on me, just say "hi")


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Mystical Powers.
> 
> Soon they reveal the playable races: Orcs & Elves.


Your posts rarely contain humour but this I have to admit made me lol, only slightly though.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> If only you could read the notes yourself before making stupid assumptions and excuses..
> And no it has NOTHING TO DO WITH STRONG POINTS, seriously get rid of these pathetic excuses.
> 
> A guy who stands next to 5 vehicles in real life wouldnt REPAIR them all by just standing there... neither would repairing ONE of them repair the others simultaneously...Battlefield is no longer battlefield.
> 
> And why would you regenerate health faster than others?
> In your dreams, this only occur on clan servers where 64 people from an actual clan is playing.


So maintenance....basically. It doesn't give a value. Why do medpacks regenerate a percentage of health? Say it with me now: IT IS A VIDEO GAME. There won't be some vastly OP perk....none are stackable anyway. Assume it did happen....patch nerf.
Correction: Battlefield is no longer a series you like.....still Battlefield. There is a field and you battle in it.
I mean seriously make more excuses for why you are terrible at games. I can't hit the target must be the games terrible hit reg...as if the bullet went and broke a hard 90 degree left turn or something worth complaining about(literally a broken mechanic). Soldier had sprint so unfair that is why he got away.

Just play the game or don't. To act like DICE didn't take in what the community had to say(as a whole....remember you are just one opinion in a soup of different tastes) and tried to make a better game than the last is ignorant. Also having a small amount of perks often leads to perk stacking etc.....so how is what bf3 was doing better than this? INB4 there shouldn't even be perks.....it was pretty obvious they were gonna be there. Also everyone has access to these...it isn't like premium only members for perks. It is a way of making not everyone exactly the same. Hence soldier customization etc. Tri Factions.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I mean seriously make more excuses for why you are terrible at games. I can't hit the target must be the games terrible hit reg.


See, more stupid excuses from you.
If there was no such thing as bad hitreg, please provide a source stating that its perfectly fine and that is not the reason why DICE put in the Network Smoothing setting into the game.
Please provide sources to your claims that its working as intended, no glitches ever. And that thousands upon thousands of youtube videos and threads/posts about it even on battlelog are all false, its just a hoax from bad players!

Im terrible at games? Nice assumption there and nice attack on me there personally.
Cant say your K/D is that impressive either.
K/D ratio 1.24

This video sums up my experience with BF3 - Note how he does hit, hes perfectly within the cone of spread and he has FULL health!















And BF4 is using the same system - Clientside hitreg.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Wire Guided Engineer Missile (the FGM-172 SRAW) that you might recognise from Battlefield 2


I loved that, super fun to control your rocket. So it seems like there will be unlockable perk trees now, will be interesting to see how that plays out.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I loved that, super fun to control your rocket. So it seems like there will be unlockable perk trees now, will be interesting to see how that plays out.


Is it the same as the TOW or Kornet launcher in BF3?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I loved that, super fun to control your rocket. So it seems like there will be unlockable perk trees now, will be interesting to see how that plays out.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it the same as the TOW or Kornet launcher in BF3?
Click to expand...

Yes it would be similar to that, except you pack it around. The BF2 rocket was really easy to control and you could make pretty tight turns with it. Basically, it was very responsive and fast flying rocket.

Are they taking some of these perk upgrades and new stuff from the latest MOH game? It seems like that game had some of this stuff, but I never played it so I'm not sure.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Good lord as a tank enthusiast that sounds rage inducing. I sure do hope damage from those barely registers or it's going to be a nightmare. Maybe a tank perk will offset that a bit.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> And BF4 is using the same system - Clientside hitreg.


Incoming BF4 bad hit detection youtube videos.


----------



## Thoth420




----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Good lord as a tank enthusiast that sounds rage inducing. I sure do hope damage from those barely registers or it's going to be a nightmare. Maybe a tank perk will offset that a bit.


It's far more deadly against choppers, kind of a shoot and point deal, unless they make it a lot different than BF2. How many times have you fired an RPG that JUST missed a chopper? Now imagine if you could steer that rocket a few feet in that choppers direction.. boom. They will probably make it really slow reload like Javelin though, BF2 you could shoot them pretty quick.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> If only you could read the notes yourself before making stupid assumptions and excuses..
> And no it has NOTHING TO DO WITH STRONG POINTS, seriously get rid of these pathetic excuses.
> 
> *A guy who stands next to 5 vehicles in real life wouldnt REPAIR them all by just standing there*... neither would repairing ONE of them repair the others simultaneously...Battlefield is no longer battlefield.
> 
> And why would you regenerate health faster than others?
> In your dreams, this only occur on clan servers where 64 people from an actual clan is playing.


occupied vehicle, not guy..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*


great video thanks for sharing - but OK seems a LOT of those perks are quite useless.
I see the benefit of having more and more choice, but that said for us lot that are used to the game already, surely most of them are useless?
Which ones do you guys see as being ones you would use and on what class?


----------



## Thoth420

I like being stealth since I often play alone. If the team has some natural cohesion then w/e seems to be most helpful to my squad is what I go with now.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I like being stealth since I often play alone. If the team has some natural cohesion then w/e seems to be most helpful to my squad is what I go with now.


I can't stand walking in BF - maps are big (and I like big maps) thus I'm running a lot of the time


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> occupied vehicle, not guy..


Same thing.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

If you ask me - this "new gamemode" sounds like TITAN MODE in BF2142:


----------



## CptChiggs

What I want?

For EA to not sell their servers to little kids who must always win and have weak hearts because they ban explosives.


----------



## kcuestag

Battlefield 4 BETA on early October.


----------



## Slightly skewed

That presser was awesome.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> That presser was awesome.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Watched it, thanks for the reminder. +1


----------



## Totally Dubbed

That looks awesome.
A mix of Laguna Presa on rush and wake island. Real Battlefield maps. Well done EA, just please none of this metro crap


----------



## fedrosishere

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_xaIv7Wo1A


----------



## Krazee

Looks really good. hmm my amazon pre-order is now showing on origin today..


----------



## Sadmoto

Give me a premium edition and I will pre order!

also, when he mentioned the beta, did me mean open beta?


----------



## carmas

I was too late posting the Parcel Storm video







Anyway, it looks great.

I haven't followed previous info releases, but from this video I noticed that:
1) Some boats seem to have TV missiles.
2) It looks like there is a CTF mode with bombs rather than flags.

Am I wrong?


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Battlefield 4 BETA on early October.


Just preorderd off amazon. I just noticed on battlefield.com that it seems the beta is just if you have digital deluxe? They already also have the premium available which also gives you 2 weeks earlier play time. Lol money grubbers.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Just preorderd off amazon. I just noticed on battlefield.com that it seems the beta is just if you have digital deluxe? They already also have the premium available which also gives you 2 weeks earlier play time. Lol money grubbers.


Yeah i bought the last game full price for the beta and then stopped playing it about a month in. Hope they solve the hacking issue this time around....going to wait for a price drop, seems like it should drop half price a few months after release.

Anyone know if you still have to stupidly unlock all the vehicle components?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Just preorderd off amazon. I just noticed on battlefield.com that it seems the beta is just if you have digital deluxe? They already also have the premium available which also gives you 2 weeks earlier play time. Lol money grubbers.


I thought BF3 premium = beta for BF4.

Did they lie?


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I thought BF3 premium = beta for BF4.
> 
> Did they lie?


I never heard that but if true cool.

I'm just saying i saw on their site bf4 digital deluxe for $70 says bf4 beta access while the normal $60 preorder does not. Which is what i ordered.

Betas are supposed to be to help them test the game before release. Now they charge you $10 for that privilege lol.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I thought BF3 premium = beta for BF4.
> 
> Did they lie?


This is correct


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Yeah you get access to the Beta if you:

1) Bought Battlefield 3 Premium

or

2) Pre Ordered Medal of Honor Warfighter

The question right now is:

Is the early October beta an Open Beta or a closed one? they couldn't possibly go through with this 2 years in a row right? (not honoring the exclusive Beta access for MoH buyers)


----------



## Beno619

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carmas*
> 
> 2) It looks like there is a CTF mode with bombs rather than flags.
> 
> Am I wrong?


It's called obliteration. Both teams have 3 mcoms each, there will be random bomb drops. Blow up the other teams mcoms !


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Yeah you get access to the Beta if you:
> 
> 1) Bought Battlefield 3 Premium
> 
> or
> 
> 2) Pre Ordered Medal of Honor Warfighter
> 
> The question right now is:
> 
> Is the early October beta an Open Beta or a closed one? they couldn't possibly go through with this 2 years in a row right? (not honoring the exclusive Beta access for MoH buyers)


If you ask me they should have a beta at an earlier date to give the dev team more time to fix glitches they find in the beta.


----------



## Thoth420

I have a few friends that are really into playing betas....none of them ever submit any feedback at all. They just look at it as a way to play a game early for free.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> If you ask me they should have a beta at an earlier date to give the dev team more time to fix glitches they find in the beta.


this.
EA is just rushing them to make games now imo.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> this.
> EA is just rushing them to make games now imo.


BF4 project started pretty much the same time BF3 did and they can call the engine Frostbite over 9000 if they want but it is basically the same.
So if tons of well known issues and bugs carry over into 4 it would be equivalent to Skyrim. I pick on it because the same bugs from prior games using a similar(exactly the same in my book....some disagree so w/e)engine.

In the end there was no rush on BF4 at all. If there are tons of the same problems as BF3 no amount of time or feedback would have made much of a difference. The age of games coming out working and completed on release date is sadly: history. This is not to say that patches after the fact help much either...can go either way.

Here some new trailer hype


----------



## Krazee

You can order battlefield 4 premium already!


----------



## kcuestag

Battlefield 4 Premium already on Origin, might as well pre-order it since I already got Premium on Battlefield 3 and to me it was well worth it.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Battlefield 4 Premium already on Origin, might as well pre-order it since I already got Premium on Battlefield 3 and to me it was well worth it.


For the hours to be played, spreading the cost over 2 years it is worth it. I will be buying both at some point before launch or maybe premium before the 2nd dlc launch as the first is included anyway with the game.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Okay,am I missing something? The price tag on premium doesn't actually include the game?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> You can order battlefield 4 premium already!


Good news.....I been waiting for that. Rep


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Okay,am I missing something? The price tag on premium doesn't actually include the game?


Premium is for the dlc across the game`s life. The game is seperate. At some point, probably 12 months in will be a premium edition, as with bf3 that includes the base game at reduced cost,.


----------



## jthurmond3

Has anyone played the beta yet? If so how is it compared to BF3? I know it's beta, but you can still get a feel for what it is going to be.


----------



## redalert

All I see on Origin for BF4 is the normal version and the DD version the premium one isnt showing up for me.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> All I see on Origin for BF4 is the normal version and the DD version the premium one isnt showing up for me.


Put it in search, worked for me


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Put it in search, worked for me


Yeah that worked







Now I can give those crooks at EA my money now


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'll probably get premium ONCE I start playing the game or/if I know more about what I get in Premium.
Premium was "worth" the money to some extent - but every expansion, apart from the B2K expansion, I never really played on Xbox - just didn't enjoy it, and found it a waste of money.
So, I'll wait and see.

Game is pre-ordered for £35 currently with China DLC via AmazonUK.
Premium is already coming in at £40. Thus I'm sure there must be deals coming soon.

Also - there was BF3+premium, not 12 months later - that offered BF3 the game + premium access codes. No surprise if it comes back on BF4.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'll probably get premium ONCE I start playing the game or/if I know more about what I get in Premium.
> Premium was "worth" the money to some extent - but every expansion, apart from the B2K expansion, I never really played on Xbox - just didn't enjoy it, and found it a waste of money.
> So, I'll wait and see.
> 
> Game is pre-ordered for £35 currently with China DLC via AmazonUK.
> Premium is already coming in at £40. Thus I'm sure there must be deals coming soon.
> 
> Also - there was BF3+premium, not 12 months later - that offered BF3 the game + premium access codes. No surprise if it comes back on BF4.


Most people only play the DLCs for a while when its out, cause its "new" then they return to the old stock maps such as caspian/firestorm, whcih is a shame. Its hard to find non-vanilla/b2k servers in hardcore, EU.

Wasnt worth it to me.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Okay,am I missing something? The price tag on premium doesn't actually include the game?


Of course not silly, were in the AGE OF DLC(downloadable content). Does it cost more then the base game of bf4? If so then I know what to avoid till it becomes $5


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Most people only play the DLCs for a while when its out, cause its "new" then they return to the old stock maps such as caspian/firestorm, whcih is a shame. Its hard to find non-vanilla/b2k servers in hardcore, EU.
> 
> Wasnt worth it to me.


Indeed the maps arent played enough. Even for strike at karkand i almost never find a server running. Shame it is one of my fav maps.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Indeed the maps arent played enough. Even for strike at karkand i almost never find a server running. Shame it is one of my fav maps.


For US there are quite a few karkand servers. I do enjoy playing those a lot. I think what also maybe the case is when new maps come out people jump on those and some learn the maps faster than others. Once the late people arrive, they are already behind and have more difficulty with the new maps compared to the people that started playing them straight off the bat. The late people get frustrated and return to maps they know better instead of learning the newer maps


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Most people only play the DLCs for a while when its out, cause its "new" then they return to the old stock maps such as caspian/firestorm, whcih is a shame. Its hard to find non-vanilla/b2k servers in hardcore, EU.
> 
> Wasnt worth it to me.


Very true.


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> All I see on Origin for BF4 is the normal version and the DD version the premium one isnt showing up for me.


BF4 Premium

I'm definitely going to buy this and the game, ehh it's worth it, maybe not before launch but before Christmas for sure.


----------



## delavan

I NEED info on the BETA release dates!

Jeez it's like torture!

Anybody has an insight?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *187x*
> 
> BF4 Premium
> 
> I'm definitely going to buy this and the game, ehh it's worth it, maybe not before launch but before Christmas for sure.


Can find it cheaper elsewhere by christmas anyway.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Most people only play the DLCs for a while when its out, cause its "new" then they return to the old stock maps such as caspian/firestorm, whcih is a shame. Its hard to find non-vanilla/b2k servers in hardcore, EU.
> 
> Wasnt worth it to me.


Nonsense as usual. Sounds like an EU/HC problem. The servers I play on here in NA have all of the DLC maps in their rotations and are almost always full or close to it in the evening/late night hours. Not that I like all of the maps though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jthurmond3*
> 
> Has anyone played the beta yet? If so how is it compared to BF3? I know it's beta, but you can still get a feel for what it is going to be.


No. The beta will be in early Oct and only for a very limited amount of time.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Nonsense as usual. Sounds like an EU/HC problem. The servers I play on here in NA have all of the DLC maps in their rotations and are almost always full or close to it in the evening/late night hours. Not that I like all of the maps though.
> No. The beta will be in early Oct and only for a very limited amount of time.


Which part of "EU." didnt you get?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Which part of "EU." didnt you get?


Probably the part where you said "most people". Nothing stopping you from playing NA servers (everyone else does), except that there might be less to whine about.


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Can find it cheaper elsewhere by christmas anyway.


----------



## 187x

Sweet! The BF4 beta just appeared in my origin account







I can't wait to play!!


----------



## Timu

Same for me.



Also, beta is coming in October.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

You guys have origin open often?
I never have it open nor look in there lol


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You guys have origin open often?
> I never have it open nor look in there lol


Nope, not really for me.


----------



## hamzta09

You who have the beta, did you buy BF4?


----------



## Bluemustang

Nevermind. I had to log off and back on origin then the beta showed up in my acc. Got bf3 premium and preordered bf4 (not digital deluxe).


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Nevermind. I had to log off and back on origin then the beta showed up in my acc. Got bf3 premium and preordered bf4 (not digital deluxe).


No one I know has got the beta yet and they didnt buy BF4.
Only those who DID buy BF4 has recieved beta afaik.

Seems DICE is being dodgy about it this time around too?


----------



## fashric

I haven't bought BF4 and I have the beta in Origin. From my understanding you will get access to it if you have BF3 Premium or you pre ordered MoH:Warfighter.


----------



## BizzareRide

Those screens in the OP look amazing. The good news is that it will look equivalent to high-end PCs at 1080p, but reduced to 30fps for Xbox One/PS4... No more mixture of low-medium shaders for consoles.


----------



## jthurmond3

I pre-ordered the digital copy from origin over a week ago and still haven't been charged. I have the recipe and the game shows up in origin. Is this normal, or did I just get really lucky?


----------



## iARDAs

Euro is at its highest against the Turkish Lira.

Therefor waiting for it to go down to preorder it


----------



## Beno619

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BizzareRide*
> 
> Those screens in the OP look amazing. The good news is that it will look equivalent to high-end PCs at 1080p, but reduced to 30fps for Xbox One/PS4... No more mixture of low-medium shaders for consoles.


The target is 60fps and not 1080p .They have not mentioned 1080p.


----------



## BizzareRide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beno619*
> 
> The target is 60fps and not 1080p .They have not mentioned 1080p.


Weird as every game we've seen is native 1080p at least. Being at a constant 60fps will force them to make IQ sacrifices if they also target 1080p...


----------



## Beno619

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BizzareRide*
> 
> Weird as every game we've seen is native 1080p at least. Being at a constant 60fps will force them to make IQ sacrifices if they also target 1080p...


What do you mean by " every game " ? All battlefield 4 footage has been from the PC version..


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You guys have origin open often?
> I never have it open nor look in there lol


It's only open when I play BF3 and most of my other games are on steam.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> You who have the beta, did you buy BF4?


Nope, I haven't bought BF4 yet I will next month, I did buy BF3 premium so that's why I have BF4 beta access.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Euro is at its highest against the Turkish Lira.
> 
> Therefor waiting for it to go down to preorder it


Euro for some reason grew a lot of strength recently, even against GBP


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> No one I know has got the beta yet and they didnt buy BF4.
> Only those who DID buy BF4 has recieved beta afaik.
> 
> Seems DICE is being dodgy about it this time around too?


I have the beta and not bought bf4 yet.

http://gyazo.com/79ff5ef57b43523746113f6c39c20c9f


----------



## yawa77

http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield-4/buy/premium-pc Is the link for the Battlefield 4 Premium preorder. I have the beta but can not access it yet.


----------



## VettePilot

This is weird since I ordered BF4 a long time ago and I have not seen the beta show up yet like some of you have


----------



## Bluemustang

we said bf3 premium gives beta, not bf4. except for bf4 digital deluxe, at least thats what it says.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> we said bf3 premium gives beta, not bf4. except for bf4 digital deluxe, at least thats what it says.


I have both


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> BF4 project started pretty much the same time BF3 did and they can call the engine Frostbite over 9000 if they want but it is basically the same.


If its the same should look then the same.
as far I can tell it isnt.
Levolution as a concept changes the map as an engine feature I am sure they could have done it with frostbite 2 also exactly the same way.

at least they aint doing the COD engine crap.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> we said bf3 premium gives beta, not bf4. except for bf4 digital deluxe, at least thats what it says.


Got nothing.


----------



## Bluemustang

Have you restarted origin? Mine didnt show up until i restarted it.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Have you restarted origin? Mine didnt show up until i restarted it.


I have done everything that should be done. I am waiting for EA's horrible customer service to come to the chat session now.


----------



## General121

Wait.. I have premium right now. Does that carry over to bf4? I didn't think it was a by game basis, rather than 50/yr for all games


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Haha. It is only a game based basis.


----------



## General121

That's absolutely a money grabbing load of junk! Now I am definitely pissed I bought it for bf3 in spring or winter.


----------



## VettePilot

I was just told that pre-ordering does not mean you will get BF4 beta and only mean you are eligible. Even though I ordered back in March and have BF3 premium/BC2/MOH/BF2. SInce that is not what it says on their store page I am waiting to talk to someone to demand they fix it or refund me. This is BS crap by EA yet again.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I was just told that pre-ordering does not mean you will get BF4 beta and only mean you are eligible. Even though I ordered back in March and have BF3 premium/BC2/MOH/BF2. SInce that is not what it says on their store page I am waiting to talk to someone to demand they fix it or refund me. This is BS crap by EA yet again.


Only digital deluxe gives beta access for bf4 pre order but you should have it for being a bf3 premium member.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Only digital deluxe gives beta access for bf4 pre order but you should have it for being a bf3 premium member.


I have digital deluxe BF4


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I have digital deluxe BF4


http://gyazo.com/67aa0f63b7f430d4042c58af84aeac63 in print so you must have spoken to someone whom does not know there own products. It may come through at a different time to the people so far. I find it odd that bf4 digital deluxe has come through on origin and not just bf4 beta like the alpha did.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I have digital deluxe BF4


If you got the Deluxe Edition then you will into the closed beta, don't worry.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> If you got the Deluxe Edition then you will into the closed beta, don't worry.


I called and am on the phone waiting for upper level support because they said not everyone will get it but it looks like I should have since I ordered early, but it is still not a for sure thing I will get it. For those that are not seeing it in their origin screen they are in the same boat as me it means.


----------



## Krazee

Hmm I will have to check at home.

I ordered BF4 via Amazon and it showed up on my battlefield 3 battlelog page. Kinda weird and cool at the same time.


----------



## Shogon

It's not like the beta will be a representation of how the game will be when it is fully released. If BF3 was in beta forever I would of liked that. When Beta does go live I'll reinstall Origin to see how it is. If they don't have limits on classes yet it's going to be bf3 all over again.


----------



## pokerapar88

Anyone knows what will be the minimum specs to run this at 1080p @60fps, max settings, no AA?


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Here's hoping jets can carry bombs this time around.


----------



## john1016

Anybody preorder BF4 Premium yet? Just noticed you can buy it already.

Think I will wait to see how the game is before getting premium this time.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*
> 
> Here's hoping jets can carry bombs this time around.


Oh god. The tks...


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*
> 
> Here's hoping jets can carry bombs this time around.


lol, here`s hoping there are more available ways and means to blow them up with.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

I'm going to agree with you on that.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Bf4 premium pre order?
You mean just premium?


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Bf4 premium pre order?
> You mean just premium?


yes its premium standalone, so EA is gonna get their 100$ from ya one way or another.

I hate EA, but as BF being my favorite FPS they will get me to buy it and premium, for me its worth it because the sheer amount of game time I get out of it.

100 every 2 yrs isnt as bad mmos that are 10-15/month

I'm even considering getting my own rent-a-server this time around


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> lol, here`s hoping there are more available ways and means to blow them up with.


The more I learn the more I worry about balance issues. Seems like keeping things simple and manageable was just tossed out the window in favour of cramming in content.


----------



## alancsalt

There was no "Premium" on the Origin buy page... just Battlefield 4™ and Battlefield 4™ Digital Deluxe. That DD version does give a bonus Premium Expansion Pack though


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> There was no "Premium" on the Origin buy page... just Battlefield 4™ and Battlefield 4™ Digital Deluxe. That DD version does give a bonus Premium Expansion Pack though


http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield-4/buy/premium-pc

On the official site


----------



## skyn3t

DIGITAL DELUXE EDITION

STANDARD EDITION why it cost more than premium ? is it not premium better than STANDARD EDITION ?

PREMIUM "I had it on BF3"

which one?

dice you made me confuse or a need more sleep.


----------



## alancsalt

OK, that's not on my order link from Battlelog. Too late now. I'm on the $AU90.00 version...


----------



## Thoth420




----------



## Slightly skewed

Auto tact light?? Tri lazers? Good god CQ maps won't even be tolerable. There's almost too much choice.


----------



## bnr034

This may sound stupid, but what is the best way to buy BF4??

Buy standard + Premium
Buy DD + Premium
Buy DD wait till Premium goes on special?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

That's a lot of choices, the most customisation I've ever seen in battlefield!
Good to have choice, but the problem is they never explain what it really does, thus a lot of people will be clueless of a lot of things in there, myself included


----------



## Beno619

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Good to have choice, but the problem is they never explain what it really does, thus a lot of people will be clueless of a lot of things in there, myself included


Thats what playing the game and experimenting is for, your favorite BF3 YouTubers will also be able to break all this down


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beno619*
> 
> Thats what playing the game and experimenting is for, your favorite BF3 YouTubers will also be able to break all this down


I shouldn't have to rely on YouTube, for the incompetences of EA and DICE for not explaining the weapons and customisations to us.
But I know, YouTubers are extremely useful and I love watching videos...I post a lot of videos myself.


----------



## qcktthfm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bnr034*
> 
> This may sound stupid, but what is the best way to buy BF4??
> 
> Buy standard + Premium
> Buy DD + Premium
> Buy DD wait till Premium goes on special?


I'm confused too. Need more details on gold battlepacks or something


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bnr034*
> 
> This may sound stupid, but what is the best way to buy BF4??
> 
> Buy standard + Premium
> Buy DD + Premium
> Buy DD wait till Premium goes on special?


If you are planning on being a premium member there is little reason to buy DD on release. So I would say the first one which is what I am doing. Premium won't go on special imo prior to the first DLC pack so it really wouldn't be a deal in my book even if it did happen shortly after China Rising(which I still doubt).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That's a lot of choices, the most customisation I've ever seen in battlefield!
> Good to have choice, but the problem is they never explain what it really does, thus a lot of people will be clueless of a lot of things in there, myself included


There are info bullets stating what each attachment does when you highlight them with the cursor.

Engineer time!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Thanks for the video +rep - and yes saw the engineer one already after watching it, I went to his channel and subscribed.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Thanks for the video +rep - and yes saw the engineer one already after watching it, I went to his channel and subscribed.


Best BF3 channel or a tie with LevelCap and they are buddies so they do a squad up series together with other youtubers.


----------



## MCarlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> If you are planning on being a premium member there is little reason to buy DD on release. So I would say the first one which is what I am doing. Premium won't go on special imo prior to the first DLC pack so it really wouldn't be a deal in my book even if it did happen shortly after China Rising(which I still doubt).


You wan to say that if i buy standart+premium i won't get china rising?Or just early access to china?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCarlo*
> 
> You wan to say that if i buy standart+premium i won't get china rising?Or just early access to china?


You will get China Rising and you will get early access. I am saying you are buying it(China Rising[the first DLC]) twice if you buy DD and Premium. Just like if you bought BF3 limited which came with B2K and then Premium when it was released.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> You will get China Rising and you will get early access. I am saying you are buying it(China Rising[the first DLC]) twice if you buy DD and Premium. Just like if you bought BF3 limited which came with B2K and then Premium when it was released.


So true, some many people got bit by that. Buy the regular edition and then get premium if you want all the expansions. Do not waste the extra $10 on the DD


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> There was no "Premium" on the Origin buy page... just Battlefield 4™ and Battlefield 4™ Digital Deluxe. That DD version does give a bonus Premium Expansion Pack though


Everyone gets the China rising pack.
http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield-4/buy


----------



## alancsalt

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/preorder/

Oops, preorder page, and seems to have changed from the page I got already...tonight it's plugging Premium...guess that's marketing..


----------



## Krazee

I still don't get how origin knows that I pre-ordered battlefield 4 on amazon. Any care to explain that?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Gamescon new MP footage.

Better quality ---->http://ca.ign.com/videos/2013/08/22/battlefield-4-full-demo-playthrough-gamescom-2013


----------



## 187x

EA should put BF4 and premium together in a one pre-order package, instead EA wants to get over a $100 bucks from us. I think it would be alot better for BF4 plus premium for like $85 or something, makes no sense like who doesn't want premium, EA just likes to make a ton of money off the DLC.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Gamescon new MP footage. http://ca.ign.com/videos/2013/08/22/battlefield-4-full-demo-playthrough-gamescom-2013


Love the weather effects as you progress through the round. Calm seas to stormy conditions. Seems like every outdoor level has this kind of weather change. Awesome.


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Love the weather effects as you progress through the round. Calm seas to stormy conditions. Seems like every outdoor level has this kind of weather change. Awesome.


Yea immersion got to a whole new level and with levolution concept and physics, oh boy
and sraw is back yay
watch out sniper and helis


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper*
> 
> Yea immersion got to a whole new level and with levolution concept and physics, oh boy
> and *sraw* is back yay
> watch out sniper and helis


You use these on a sniper?! That is hilarious! Well, if you gonna camp, thats what you get. LOL!


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> You use these on a sniper?! That is hilarious! Well, if you gonna camp, thats what you get. LOL!


My Bc2 favorit kill was to shot that red sticker on those snipers and then lock on with rpg.
you can run but aint helping...


----------



## Allanitomwesh

That's just evil. Like the Jihad Jeep


----------



## General121

Sniping isn't camping ffs...


----------



## Slightly skewed




----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> Anyone knows what will be the minimum specs to run this at 1080p @60fps, max settings, no AA?


Not a lot. Your signature build should eat it.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

It still looks so gloomy =/ Here we go with the obnoxious tint again -_____-


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Gamescon new MP footage.
> 
> Better quality ---->http://ca.ign.com/videos/2013/08/22/battlefield-4-full-demo-playthrough-gamescom-2013


Gamesco*M**


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


So its confirmed that the ship is scripted then.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So its confirmed that the ship is scripted then.


and that is bad?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> and that is bad?


Well they advertise sea battles and stuff. You'd kind of expect less scriptedness.
Its the caspian border pole all over again which is a shame, doesnt add any dynamics.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

http://www.battlefield.com/uk/battlefield-4/news/levolution-features-trailer

This looks great


----------



## exyia

anybody find any gameplay footage of the FAMAS yet? I saw it on the menu's so it looked available


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I still don't get how origin knows that I pre-ordered battlefield 4 on amazon. Any care to explain that?



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Well they advertise sea battles and stuff. You'd kind of expect less scriptedness.
> Its the caspian border pole all over again which is a shame, doesnt add any dynamics.


How does altering terrain and topography not the definition of dynamic?
I agree the actual event itself is pretty boring but how it effects the map afterwards requires a shift in approach either defending or attacking the objective in question.
Besides it being tall and white there is little comparison to the tower that falls at the end of one game mode on one map and literally doesn't change the tactics on the ground when it does at all. It was more there for effect.

Is it still a gimmick? Sure. Is it a pretty cool one that is better than COD Ghosts idea of dynamic maps(lmao shoot x and some logs will roll past y once killing anyone dumb enough to run that path prior to the logs being used).


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> 
> How does altering terrain and topography not the definition of dynamic?
> I agree the actual event itself is pretty boring but how it effects the map afterwards requires a shift in approach either defending or attacking the objective in question.
> Besides it being tall and white there is little comparison to the tower that falls at the end of one game mode on one map and literally doesn't change the tactics on the ground when it does at all. It was more there for effect.
> 
> Is it still a gimmick? Sure. Is it a pretty cool one that is better than COD Ghosts idea of dynamic maps(lmao shoot x and some logs will roll past y once killing anyone dumb enough to run that path prior to the logs being used).


you couldn't of said it better, that should of been know since we saw the skyscrapper fall.
Im hoping in an expansion pack they will have an enhanced levolution where you incorporate it to *all* of the map and expand with new idea, like they did with the destruction on close quarters.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> you couldn't of said it better, that should of been know since we saw the skyscrapper fall.
> Im hoping in an expansion pack they will have an enhanced levolution where you incorporate it to *all* of the map and expand with new idea, like they did with the destruction on close quarters.


Yep they have to start somewhere. Static seems good for testing purposes. I would also love to see it all put together into something fantastic.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Is it still a gimmick? Sure. Is it a pretty cool one that is better than COD Ghosts idea of dynamic maps(lmao shoot x and some logs will roll past y once killing anyone dumb enough to run that path prior to the logs being used).


why does everyone think Levolution is a "gimmick"?

it's a *CONCEPT*. it's the driving idea behind the new map designs for Battlefield 4. it's big and small - having the environment be part of the battlefield dynamic, rather than just a "level"

I don't understand how people are just pointing at say, the skyscraper falling and saying "that's levolution? that's it?"

you don't point at one thing and say "that's levolution"


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I agree the actual event itself is pretty boring but how it effects the map afterwards requires a shift in approach either defending or attacking the objective in question.
> Besides it being tall and white there is little comparison to the tower that falls at the end of one game mode on one map and literally doesn't change the tactics on the ground when it does at all. It was more there for effect.
> 
> Is it still a gimmick? Sure. Is it a pretty cool one that is better than COD Ghosts idea of dynamic maps(lmao shoot x and some logs will roll past y once killing anyone dumb enough to run that path prior to the logs being used).


Uhm, it doesnt change the game at all like theyre trying to make it sound like.
The third time youre playing that map youre gonna be bored with the whole oh ship appears at that spot again. Yay!

Why not add some more randomness to it.

This is the exact same thing as the logs thing, just a ship, its just bigger. And can be done only once, per map. And will occur, once, everytime.. which gets repetitive and boring, when youve done it, 10 times already. Less script, more random puh-lease.

Weird thing is, it will "get stuck" on that wind turbine everytime too, and apparently an AR is enough to get the turbine collapsing, "freeing" the ship so the ship goes straight towards the island...whilst somehow turning, and theres no crew lol


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> why does everyone think Levolution is a "gimmick"?
> 
> it's a *CONCEPT*. it's the driving idea behind the new map designs for Battlefield 4. it's big and small - having the environment be part of the battlefield dynamic, rather than just a "level"
> 
> I don't understand how people are just pointing at say, the skyscraper falling and saying "that's levolution? that's it?"
> 
> you don't point at one thing and say "that's levolution"


Because in the end it is. We are talking virtual reality here the entire thing is an illusion.
The actual catalysts (bldg falling or the ship coming in) will quickly feel as Hamtza said....scripted. What happens to the battle due to the changes is what is much more interesting. What I am saying is they are going for Michael Bay level immersion.....big things will fly at you very fast!!!!! It works and it's cool but hardly necessary for a shooter. The question is how well can they execute the smaller parts of levolution insofar as that the larger destruction feel more natural? There is def a valid worry in the "did they put all there eggs in one skyscraper?....and then knock it down.


----------



## kcuestag

Have they confirmed what PC's they're using for the Gamescon multiplayer show?

Since it's AMD Powered I'm guessing something like an FX-8350 an 2x HD7970 or something, but I'd like to know for sure.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Have we seen this yet? The flooding of the city is new to me.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Have they confirmed what PC's they're using for the Gamescon multiplayer show?
> 
> Since it's AMD Powered I'm guessing something like an FX-8350 an 2x HD7970 or something, but I'd like to know for sure.


Yeah probably the same ones used for E3.

I'd bet on it.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Have we seen this yet? The flooding of the city is new to me.


Yes and it is pretty old.

Lol opening/closing doors is a feature unmatched XD


----------



## Shaded War

Oh, what's this?











Just came up 5 mins ago.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> Oh, what's this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just came up 5 mins ago.


same here


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yeah nothing here, but I didn't have premium on the PC, nor ordered MOH, but I am a 6yr BF veteran...


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yeah nothing here, but I didn't have premium on the PC, nor ordered MOH, but I am a 6yr BF veteran...


Don't worry, I'm a 11 year veteran and it doesn't get you any royalties. I own some of the games on multi platform also.

This is EA we're talking about. Pay up or no game.


----------



## keikei

I remember seeing one trailer where you could shoot out the lights in a room. The player then turned on his night-vision to take out some of the enemy players. Pretty cool. Simple idea, so anything to add more mechanics and gameplay variation Im down for.


----------



## qcktthfm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Uhm, it doesnt change the game at all like theyre trying to make it sound like.
> The third time youre playing that map youre gonna be bored with the whole oh ship appears at that spot again. Yay!
> Why not add some more randomness to it.
> This is the exact same thing as the logs thing, just a ship, its just bigger. And can be done only once, per map. And will occur, once, everytime.. which gets repetitive and boring, when youve done it, 10 times already. Less script, more random puh-lease.
> Weird thing is, it will "get stuck" on that wind turbine everytime too, and apparently an AR is enough to get the turbine collapsing, "freeing" the ship so the ship goes straight towards the island...whilst somehow turning, and theres no crew lol


Totally agree.
If over 10 buildings can collapse like that, that's getting interesting.
They'll say "LevolutionS" next time.


----------



## redalert

I just found out no AS VAL in BF4







I hope its added down the line its the gun I have the most kills with in BF3


----------



## Krazee

EA help is helpless and pointless, these people are sad

I asked them my battlefield 4 page shows I have pre-ordered the game:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/t6j4p292r1i1rvy/Origin%20BF4.jpg

I ordered the game on amazon so I wanted to know what is going on.

All the rep asked for is my origin order number. Really? If I had one I would not have ordered via amazon.com


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> EA help is helpless and pointless, these people are sad
> 
> I asked them my battlefield 4 page shows I have pre-ordered the game:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/t6j4p292r1i1rvy/Origin%20BF4.jpg
> 
> I ordered the game on amazon so I wanted to know what is going on.
> 
> All the rep asked for is my origin order number. Really? If I had one I would not have ordered via amazon.com


That is weird. Maybe you used the same email for your Amazon as your Origin account? But if that was the case EA still shouldn't have known you preordered the game from Amazon.


----------



## Thoth420

Origin see's all.


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Uhm, it doesnt change the game at all like theyre trying to make it sound like.
> The third time youre playing that map youre gonna be bored with the whole oh ship appears at that spot again. Yay!
> 
> Why not add some more randomness to it.
> 
> This is the exact same thing as the logs thing, just a ship, its just bigger. And can be done only once, per map. And will occur, once, everytime.. which gets repetitive and boring, when youve done it, 10 times already. Less script, more random puh-lease.
> 
> Weird thing is, it will "get stuck" on that wind turbine everytime too, and apparently an AR is enough to get the turbine collapsing, "freeing" the ship so the ship goes straight towards the island...whilst somehow turning, and theres no crew lol


wow sounds your making a game then that will totally rock the world in epic fashion, when do we have a chance to play that?
*Never?*
Did you know that tetris is repetitive, there is no dynamics there either, its just blocks dropping, oh how about mario?
or that CoD engine gameplay still the same 15 years later and people buy the game due to its so dynamic changing right?
No game out there that is even close to your view so I guess your making one then.
Minecraft? same building blocks used everytime, boring.

BF4 will outsell BF3 and the rest of the Bf series and CoD.
Never underestimate the need to destroy objects or build ones.


----------



## Ghost12

Ea must not want money, tried pre order this morning and says currently not available.


----------



## CptChiggs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Ea must not want money, tried pre order this morning and says currently not available.


EA not wanting money?

Gooby pls.


----------



## CptChiggs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper*
> 
> wow sounds your making a game then that will totally rock the world in epic fashion, when do we have a chance to play that?
> *Never?*
> *Did you know that tetris is repetitive, there is no dynamics there either, its just blocks dropping, oh how about mario?
> or that CoD engine gameplay still the same 15 years later and people buy the game due to its so dynamic changing right?
> No game out there that is even close to your view so I guess your making one then.
> Minecraft? same building blocks used everytime, boring.*
> 
> BF4 will outsell BF3 and the rest of the Bf series and CoD.
> Never underestimate the need to destroy objects or build ones.


You can always count on tetris producing random blocks. You never have to play the same mario level twice after beating it. COD shouldn't even count because it is stuck behind a massive wall of fanboyism. While BF4 may outsell BF3, he does have a point.


----------



## Slightly skewed

There is also something called realistic expectations. 1 event, 50 events, it won't matter and will eventually become stale regardless. Dynamic sounds great and all but that can also be pretty annoying at the same time. In a "competitive" game like this there needs to be a certain amount of predictability. Not everyone wants or needs Michael Bay level events occurring every 30 seconds in order to fulfill some entitled childish ADD like disorder. I'd be much happier with no events and having DICE/Nvidia/AMD focus on getting the basics sorted out. 2 years later and we still have some pretty ridiculous game breaking issues.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> That is weird. Maybe you used the same email for your Amazon as your Origin account? But if that was the case EA still shouldn't have known you preordered the game from Amazon.


The rep told me to contact amazon. So I asked the rep if amazon hacked into ea's webpage to display on my account that I have pre-ordered the game. The response was to contact amazon. I gave up after that. Waste of time


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> There is also something called realistic expectations. 1 event, 50 events, it won't matter and will eventually become stale regardless. Dynamic sounds great and all but that can also be pretty annoying at the same time. In a "competitive" game like this there needs to be a certain amount of predictability. Not everyone wants or needs Michael Bay level events occurring every 30 seconds in order to fulfill some entitled childish ADD like disorder. I'd be much happier with no events and having DICE/Nvidia/AMD focus on getting the basics sorted out. 2 years later and we still have some pretty ridiculous game breaking issues.


I wish they would fix the problems they already have before making more. With the new consoles and how MS/Sony will be doing their updating, devs wont have to drop 40k to patch their game on xbox live, which hopefully means more hotfixes for problems.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I wish they would fix the problems they already have before making more. With the new consoles and how MS/Sony will be doing their updating, devs wont have to drop 40k to patch their game on xbox live, which hopefully means more hotfixes for problems.


The PC and consoles are handled differently and have their own sets of issues. The PC had plenty of patches and updates over the last 2 years and it's still broken in many ways and is a lost cause at this point.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> EA help is helpless and pointless, these people are sad
> 
> I asked them my battlefield 4 page shows I have pre-ordered the game:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/t6j4p292r1i1rvy/Origin%20BF4.jpg
> 
> I ordered the game on amazon so I wanted to know what is going on.
> 
> All the rep asked for is my origin order number. Really? If I had one I would not have ordered via amazon.com


I have a battlefield 4 pre-order thing on origin, but i think its just the beta invite, are you premium? because i have nto pre-ordered bf4 yet so it cant be a pre-order, or they jsut gave me the game for free


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Origin definitely needs to figure their stuff out. I bought Crysis 3 yesterday and it wouldn't start up. I had to resort to checking forums for solutions. Turns out that it's a fairly common problem. I had to go delete all these files in the "EAServices" folder to get it to work. You know your platform is flawed when even your .exe files don't work. This also happened with BF3 (although not for me).

Anyone wanna guess what specs will be required to max the game out @ 1080p? I remember them running the demos on a 7990, but that can't be the requirement. I'm thinking a 770 will suffice.


----------



## exyia

I find it hilarious that Origin exists because stupid EA wants to make money

but there are so many portions of their service in the payment process that are (still) completely broken - they can't even take my money properly









worst is trying to pay through paypal - if it works (last time I tried, it flat out doesn't), the window scaling is awful and near impossible to read


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I have a battlefield 4 pre-order thing on origin, but i think its just the beta invite, are you premium? because i have nto pre-ordered bf4 yet so it cant be a pre-order, or they jsut gave me the game for free


That's kind of what I was thinking that I got the game for free somehow but I doubted it. EA needs to get their stuff together


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> That is weird. Maybe you used the same email for your Amazon as your Origin account? But if that was the case EA still shouldn't have known you preordered the game from Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> The rep told me to contact amazon. So I asked the rep if amazon hacked into ea's webpage to display on my account that I have pre-ordered the game. The response was to contact amazon. I gave up after that. Waste of time
Click to expand...

lol. That is actually very messed up. What if you took your pre-order and made a new origin account with it? They shouldn't have already tied it to something.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> That is weird. Maybe you used the same email for your Amazon as your Origin account? But if that was the case EA still shouldn't have known you preordered the game from Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> The rep told me to contact amazon. So I asked the rep if amazon hacked into ea's webpage to display on my account that I have pre-ordered the game. The response was to contact amazon. I gave up after that. Waste of time
Click to expand...

You probably redeemed the promotional code from Amazon to get the dogtag offer. Ever recall doing this? https://dogtagoffer.battlefield.com/index.php?lang=en


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> You probably redeemed the promotional code from Amazon to get the dogtag offer. Ever recall doing this? https://dogtagoffer.battlefield.com/index.php?lang=en


Yeah I remember doing that. I did ask the representative if that could have had anything to do with this issue and was told that is not possible. So I gave up.


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Yeah I remember doing that. I did ask the representative if that could have had anything to do with this issue and was told that is not possible. So I gave up.


Why is it always the support team that is the worst at fixing stuff?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Cause they probably play COD


----------



## Slightly skewed




----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice, the more I see the the more I want to play lol . I am ready for this game.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


lol why does the water look so weird when hes swimming in it, looks kind of like a 3d waveform (note waveform, not waves) made in after effects using form, so it seems, DICE's unmatched (their words not mine, go to their website) engine does not render waves, yet..

Why is it so hard for other companies to get waves into their games that dont look like, triangular shapes?


----------



## Slightly skewed

I think it looks a little strange as well but there is still time to work on those things. When using the remote mortar, how is it aimed? Maybe it just wasn't working properly.


----------



## Beno619

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Why is it so hard for other companies to get waves into their games that dont look like, triangular shapes?


The game is still in beta ?


----------



## Lhino

The audio is just utterly mind-blowing. Even through YouTube with my headphones in stereo mode. Audio is such a massive part of FPS games for me. Graphics are great and all, but true atmosphere and immersion can only be done with effective audio. That is something Battlefield does really well. Also on the water subject, one of the main issues of the water is that I believe they made more use of a typical diffuse texture without much translucency which is important for water to look 'real'. I think they did that to hide what lies below the surface because there really isn't anything there. It is quite blind underneath the water. I think the water technology is fantastic, but it just isn't being used to its fullest potential due to the lack of a more believable ocean. It looks good on the surface, but the relatively low-res water texture used for the surface just doesn't work so well when up close. It looks kind of muddy. I think a lot of the reason they didn't go all in with the water and its appearance is that rendering a beautiful ocean with undersea detail and life would have been far too resource expensive for a game world that is already rendering so much detail on the surface. It's all about performance and it is also a major task for the art team to take care of. Think about Crysis for example. The water rendering and texture style was very translucent, giving it a more realistic look and feel as we are used to being able to see into the depths. I believe they had a whole team just work on water for that game, giving it enough attention from the artists to make it look amazing. BF4 is much more focused on the gunplay, all out warfare and destruction. Water has never really been a major subject for DICE. Another factor that could have influenced the rather bland water design is the fact that it is networked (although this is just purely guess work on my part) in regards to performance and ensuring everyone sees the same water effect at the same time. I think for a start the water looks pretty good actually. it is definitely an improvement over previous games and it adds an exciting new gameplay dynamic.
I have a question for you guys though. Just pure speculation, how many maps do you think will be in the game at launch? I am hoping for at least 10 this time around, but that is shooting quite high (well not really, but we haven't exactly been given anything near that in recent titles).


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beno619*
> 
> The game is still in beta ?


Because graphics changes with betas, right? No they dont.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> The audio is just utterly mind-blowing. Even through YouTube with my headphones in stereo mode. Audio is such a massive part of FPS games for me. Graphics are great and all, but true atmosphere and immersion can only be done with effective audio. That is something Battlefield does really well. Also on the water subject, one of the main issues of the water is that I believe they made more use of a typical diffuse texture without much translucency which is important for water to look 'real'. I think they did that to hide what lies below the surface because there really isn't anything there. It is quite blind underneath the water. I think the water technology is fantastic, but it just isn't being used to its fullest potential due to the lack of a more believable ocean. It looks good on the surface, but the relatively low-res water texture used for the surface just doesn't work so well when up close. It looks kind of muddy. I think a lot of the reason they didn't go all in with the water and its appearance is that rendering a beautiful ocean with undersea detail and life would have been far too resource expensive for a game world that is already rendering so much detail on the surface. It's all about performance and it is also a major task for the art team to take care of. Think about Crysis for example. The water rendering and texture style was very translucent, giving it a more realistic look and feel as we are used to being able to see into the depths. I believe they had a whole team just work on water for that game, giving it enough attention from the artists to make it look amazing. BF4 is much more focused on the gunplay, all out warfare and destruction. Water has never really been a major subject for DICE. Another factor that could have influenced the rather bland water design is the fact that it is networked (although this is just purely guess work on my part) in regards to performance and ensuring everyone sees the same water effect at the same time. I think for a start the water looks pretty good actually. it is definitely an improvement over previous games and it adds an exciting new gameplay dynamic.
> I have a question for you guys though. Just pure speculation, how many maps do you think will be in the game at launch? I am hoping for at least 10 this time around, but that is shooting quite high (well not really, but we haven't exactly been given anything near that in recent titles).


If you enjoy distorted and overdone sound made with TV speakers in mind, yes, its amazing.
I however dont enjoy overdone reverb.

Water IS a major now, because theyre gonna have an entire DLC pack for "sea" battles.. lol


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Because graphics changes with betas, right? No they dont.
> If you enjoy distorted and overdone sound made with TV speakers in mind, yes, its amazing.
> I however dont enjoy overdone reverb.
> 
> Water IS a major now, because theyre gonna have an entire DLC pack for "sea" battles.. lol


depending on the game/company and where they are in beta stage they could change visual settings trying to get the right mix, *anything* can change before release.

I hope they try to implement some type of underwater warfare, which inhand would make them have to make the underwater look all pretty like cod did, and more people can complain about a blue tint. xD
but in multiplayer.


----------



## Ghost12

Pre-ordered and ready to go, roll on the beta, dead sea or not.


----------



## Lhino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> depending on the game/company and where they are in beta stage they could change visual settings trying to get the right mix, *anything* can change before release.
> 
> I hope they try to implement some type of underwater warfare, which inhand would make them have to make the underwater look all pretty like cod did, and more people can complain about a blue tint. xD
> but in multiplayer.


Underwater warfare would be incredibly fun. At least they have a decent wave generation technology working pretty well across the network. We may not see the full capabilities of the technology in BF4, but I am sure it can be expanded upon in future Frostbite games. But if underwater warfare were ever to happen, they had better borrow Infinity Ward's incredible fish AI







.


----------



## Strileckifunk

Any word on whether or not there will be integrated voice chat this time around? Feels like the one thing missing from the PC versions


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


Hey the magnum actually sounds like a hand cannon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strileckifunk*
> 
> Any word on whether or not there will be integrated voice chat this time around? Feels like the one thing missing from the PC versions


Supposedly there is.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strileckifunk*
> 
> Any word on whether or not there will be integrated voice chat this time around? Feels like the one thing missing from the PC versions


AFAIK it will be in for PC, not sure to what extent though, they mentioned on the livestream they are still playing with the VOIP and squad setup.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strileckifunk*
> 
> Any word on whether or not there will be integrated voice chat this time around? Feels like the one thing missing from the PC versions


dont worry no one will use it anyway


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> dont worry no one will use it anyway


except friends, clans, drunk people and squeeling children.









on 360 I go onto server that enforces people using mics and working together, you then see how teamwork wins games.
before I joined this server i maybe won 40% of my games, now getting a team that works and communicates, its more like 70%.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> dont worry no one will use it anyway


The reason people don't use most in game comm systems is because they are terrible. If DICE manages to actually come out with something decent it would be nice. Keep in mind Commander needs some form of VOIP to actually be useful.


----------



## Beno619

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Because graphics changes with betas, right? No they dont.


Yes they do, go and YouTube the BF3 beta ..


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beno619*
> 
> Yes they do, go and YouTube the BF3 beta ..


You're going to regret starting that conversation.

I don't think anyone will be expecting drastic changes but they might be able to clean it up a bit. I saw plenty of pretty glaring bugs so it's clear this demo is unfinished product.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> except friends, clans, drunk people and squeeling children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on 360 I go onto server that enforces people using mics and working together, you then see how teamwork wins games.
> before I joined this server i maybe won 40% of my games, now getting a team that works and communicates, its more like 70%.


I played BFV BF2 and BC2 never once did I ever hear anyone use it


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I played BFV BF2 and BC2 never once did I ever hear anyone use it


I even used it in bc2, every once and a while you would get a good squad and make friends.
maybe its just the internet lottery and I got lucky, but playing on pc sure makes me miss being able to hop on a server with people that use mics and work together, if I get a server for BF4, that is how it will be.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> except friends, clans, drunk people and squeeling children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on 360 I go onto server that enforces people using mics and working together, you then see how teamwork wins games.
> before I joined this server i maybe won 40% of my games, now getting a team that works and communicates, its more like 70%.


99% will remain with skype, mumble, vent and teamspeak.
We have hundreds of games with VOIP but no one uses it because there are better softwares.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beno619*
> 
> Yes they do, go and YouTube the BF3 beta ..


You mean we were locked to "High" settings instead of Ultra?

Yeah... and the difference between High and Ultra is so big, right? No, its very minor at best.
Plus they added colorgrading between Alpha and Beta, which has nothing to do with graphics really as its more of an overlay on your screen.


----------



## Timu

Since Spectator mode is in the game I guess it's gonna make for some nice screen shots of seeing the whole map and such.


----------



## Beno619

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> You mean we were locked to "High" settings instead of Ultra?
> 
> Yeah... and the difference between High and Ultra is so big, right? No, its very minor at best.
> Plus they added colorgrading between Alpha and Beta, which has nothing to do with graphics really as its more of an overlay on your screen.


I mean players characters turning into giraffes and other bugs.

This is still a beta. Why is it so hard for people to wait for the game to be finished before rating graphics ?


----------



## Ghost12

Wonder how long the new revive system will last before the typical medic train, metro type players with their over inflated kd/spm ratio`s simply because of riding medic trains in bf3 are crying nerf/balance in the forums. Reviving may now take some level of skill if the recharge time is long enough to matter


----------



## qcktthfm1

With "new revive system" (revive less people), "tier reload" (no repeat reload animation),
medium map domination, Obliteration, defuse, gameplay getting faster & faster








Is it what we want?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qcktthfm1*
> 
> With "new revive system" (revive less people), "tier reload" (no repeat reload animation),
> medium map domination, Obliteration, defuse, gameplay getting faster & faster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it what we want?


I don`t personally get excited for the new game modes although I can see their appeal to many, like diffuse being similar to a Cs competitive mode I heard, but the revive change is good I feel and also the reload change.

Is this how beta works? just read on Battlefieldo, the exclusive beta runs for 3 days prior to open beta which is four days, will run on the shanghai map making 7 days total.


----------



## MattGordon

Anyone here run the beta with the Gtx 760? If so could I get an idea on how it performed in-game? I know beta is not the best representation on the final product, but it's still a starting point for estimations.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Anyone here run the beta with the Gtx 760? If so could I get an idea on how it performed in-game? I know beta is not the best representation on the final product, but it's still a starting point for estimations.


Beta hasn't been released yet. Some time in October only.


----------



## Jaapi

you`ll be fine with a 760 on max settings 2xmsaa

i wonder how it will look on ps3\x360


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaapi*
> 
> you`ll be fine with a 760 on max settings 2xmsaa
> 
> i wonder how it will look on ps3\x360


Probably something similar to bf3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Beta hasn't been released yet. Some time in October only.


Whoops, meant alpha, or what ever phase it's currently in.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaapi*
> 
> you`ll be fine with a 760 on max settings 2xmsaa
> 
> i wonder how it will look on ps3\x360


It looks exactly the same as BF3.
Why would it demand more?

If this is another hippopotamus from DICE all-out-UPGRADEYOURHARDWARECAUSEWESAYSO-game then i'll be pissed, cause thats what BF3 was like, but it never lived up to the demands.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Wonder how long the new revive system will last before the typical medic train, metro type players with their over inflated kd/spm ratio`s simply because of riding medic trains in bf3 are crying nerf/balance in the forums. Reviving may now take some level of skill if the recharge time is long enough to matter


4 seconds @ no perk


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> 4 seconds @ no perk


I have seen it is 4 seconds charge for revive to 100%, then instant to revive to 20% but how long after the 3 res limit before another 3 insta-res are available?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I have seen it is 4 seconds charge for revive to 100%, then instant to revive to 20% but how long after the 3 res limit before another 3 insta-res are available?


Not sure. Sounds like you know more about it than me. I would think a while though otherwise what is the point.


----------



## meloj17

Hey guys,

Need some advice on what I should upgrade for BF4. I'm a member of the BF3 competitive scene and I play at 120 fps (1280*720) at low settings. With my current setup, I can run most maps under 32 man server at 120 fps. I want to up the graphic levels for BF4 and still have 120fps. I was thinking upgrading gpus, not sure if I should go for a 7950 Xfire, or wait for an AMD Hawaii gpu. Would also be upgrading ram to something 2133 and up and perhaps motherboard.

Thoughts?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meloj17*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Need some advice on what I should upgrade for BF4. I'm a member of the BF3 competitive scene and I play at 120 fps (1280*720) at low settings. With my current setup, I can run most maps under 32 man server at 120 fps. I want to up the graphic levels for BF4 and still have 120fps. I was thinking upgrading gpus, not sure if I should go for a 7950 Xfire, or wait for an AMD Hawaii gpu. Would also be upgrading ram to something 2133 and up and perhaps motherboard.
> 
> Thoughts?


Too early for anyone to give you an honest answer on that. I am planning on jumping to 120 hz for BF4. I can tell you that my sig rig runs BF3 @ 60 fps 1920 x 1080 Ultra, 4x MSAA, AO Disabled, Motion Blur Disabled and 85 FOV easily.


----------



## General121

I'm pretty sure even sli nvidia 570 or 560tis can get 120fps in 720p lol.


----------



## stryfetew

As stated in the previous post we really don't know yet.. But my new machine SHOULD be fine for it at 1080p all settings on high.


----------



## Timu

DICE: Titan mode might return in Battlefield 4

Let it be true.


----------



## Thoth420




----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Good news.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> DICE: Titan mode might return in Battlefield 4
> 
> Let it be true.


because I got to comment suggesting this on a popular video, it now makes the news?
No way titan mode can come back in a game like bf4. Really simple reason: it isn't set in a futuristic time period. Titans don't exist right now, thus it would be completely out of place. That said the game type of: you arm missiles, to destroy a shield then to enter and take a position could well be renamed and remade into something feasible in real world 2013 warfare.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> because I got to comment suggesting this on a popular video, it now makes the news?
> No way titan mode can come back in a game like bf4. Really simple reason: it isn't set in a futuristic time period. Titans don't exist right now, thus it would be completely out of place. That said the game type of: you arm missiles, to destroy a shield then to enter and take a position could well be renamed and remade into something feasible in real world 2013 warfare.


or breach hull of a carrier and enter it and blow it up.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

That too


----------



## Pionir

Deja vu











I think I've seen this picture, played this stage somewhere...Call of Duty, Spec Ops: The Line...


----------



## CannedBullets

So how well do you guys think my GTX 770 and FX-6300 at 4.5 GHz will handle the 64-player multiplayer at high or ultra settings? I'm just asking because someone on the AMD CPUs forum with two GTX 770s in SLI and FX-8350 at 4.5 GHz is having issues where his FPS in Battlefield 3 multiplayer can drop all the way to 30 FPS when he gets to an area on the map where a lot of stuff is happening.

Yeah this will probably be the most resource intensive game I'm getting this year.


----------



## Slightly skewed

For the upteenth time, no one knows for sure how the game will run so stop asking. Take BF3's performance on your rig and add a marginal increase in demand and go with that. This isn't difficult to understand.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> So how well do you guys think my GTX 770 and FX-6300 at 4.5 GHz will handle the 64-player multiplayer at high or ultra settings? I'm just asking because someone on the AMD CPUs forum with two GTX 770s in SLI and FX-8350 at 4.5 GHz is having issues where his FPS in Battlefield 3 multiplayer can drop all the way to 30 FPS when he gets to an area on the map where a lot of stuff is happening.
> 
> Yeah this will probably be the most resource intensive game I'm getting this year.


I rarely get down to 30fps dips on ultra with a 965be @3.7. o.o, I would think that CPU wouldn't get close to 30, which makes me sorta worry about bf4 on my CPU if better ones are also getting dips down to where I am on bf3.


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I rarely get down to 30fps dips on ultra with a 965be @3.7. o.o, I would think that CPU wouldn't get close to 30, which makes me sorta worry about bf4 on my CPU if better ones are also getting dips down to where I am on bf3.


Same, my FX-6300 is at 4.5 GHz which has the same single-threaded performance as an FX-8350 at 4.5 GHz but the two extra cores would help a lot because BF4 is multithreaded.


----------



## Toxsick

So x2 770's with drop to 30 fps... something wrong here... must be hes amd cpu bottlenecking.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Not really, crossfire had no effect on the alpha. At least that's how I recall it.


----------



## Derko1

Just to say something related to the performance discussion... don't forget, how now it has become a trend, for drivers to be extremely important to get the best performance possible from games when they come out. Then that also is very dependent on what vid card manufacturer the publisher is working with. So you can never tell how good a game will run until drivers have been optimized for it, specially for the huge AAA titles. Since they'll usually get a driver update right at the release of the game.

Side question, is there any real benefit to getting Deluxe? I've been looking into pre-ordering and there was some good deals on other sites, but they only have regular version and Premium available. Deluxe seems like it's just too expensive...


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> So how well do you guys think my GTX 770 and FX-6300 at 4.5 GHz will handle the 64-player multiplayer at high or ultra settings? *I'm just asking because someone on the AMD CPUs forum with two GTX 770s in SLI and FX-8350 at 4.5 GHz is having issues where his FPS in Battlefield 3 multiplayer can drop all the way to 30 FPS when he gets to an area on the map where a lot of stuff is happening.*
> 
> Yeah this will probably be the most resource intensive game I'm getting this year.


I suggest you re-read the thread, his issue has nothing to do with his Amd cpu, was a windows problem. Your set up will be fine.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Just to say something related to the performance discussion... don't forget, how now it has become a trend, for drivers to be extremely important to get the best performance possible from games when they come out. *Then that also is very dependent on what vid card manufacturer the publisher is working with.* So you can never tell how good a game will run until drivers have been optimized for it, specially for the huge AAA titles. Since they'll usually get a driver update right at the release of the game.
> 
> Side question, is there any real benefit to getting Deluxe? I've been looking into pre-ordering and there was some good deals on other sites, but they only have regular version and Premium available. Deluxe seems like it's just too expensive...


This has proven time and time again to be false. Besides this might be an evolved title but nvidia will have a driver ready for us regardless, considering how big this title is going to be and by their track record. Wether or not that driver will be any good or break anything else remains to be seen.

We'll have a much better idea when the beta hits and that will still give people a bit of time to decide wether or not they need to upgrade.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> This has proven time and time again to be false. Besides this might be an evolved title but nvidia will have a driver ready for us regardless, considering how big this title is going to be and by their track record. Wether or not that driver will be any good or break anything else remains to be seen.
> 
> We'll have a much better idea when the beta hits and that will still give people a bit of time to decide wether or not they need to upgrade.


I'm not doubting you at all and I might just be vomiting the same things spewed out by other people, but can you show proof? I know of tons of examples of games that ran like crap because either Nvidia/AMD did not get an advance copy of the game to optimize drivers for it (Tomb Raider, Need for Speed Most Wanted, Sleeping Dogs etc). So how is that not the same as the game being optimized for a specific vid card manufacturer? I'm talking about at first release ofcourse.

I'm also not saying that it's a good thing... because honestly, almost every game that is AMD evolved has a ton of issues and is usually broken in the long run. (Saints Row 3 and FarCry 3 just to name two large releases that AMD still has left broken...) Also, I own DOZENS of games that are Nvidia sponsored and never run well on AMD hardware in the long run, because they weren't popular enough for AMD to bother to support them properly or never got patched to work better with AMD hardware.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Just to say something related to the performance discussion... don't forget, how now it has become a trend, for drivers to be extremely important to get the best performance possible from games when they come out. Then that also is very dependent on what vid card manufacturer the publisher is working with. So you can never tell how good a game will run until drivers have been optimized for it, specially for the huge AAA titles. Since they'll usually get a driver update right at the release of the game.
> 
> Side question, is there any real benefit to getting Deluxe? I've been looking into pre-ordering and there was some good deals on other sites, but they only have regular version and Premium available. Deluxe seems like it's just too expensive...


I think the only benefit iirc with the DD version is vehicle unlocks.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I'm not doubting you at all and I might just be vomiting the same things spewed out by other people, but can you show proof? I know of tons of examples of games that ran like crap because either Nvidia/AMD did not get an advance copy of the game to optimize drivers for it (Tomb Raider, Need for Speed Most Wanted, Sleeping Dogs etc). So how is that not the same as the game being optimized for a specific vid card manufacturer? I'm talking about at first release ofcourse.
> 
> I'm also not saying that it's a good thing... because honestly, almost every game that is AMD evolved has a ton of issues and is usually broken in the long run. (Saints Row 3 and FarCry 3 just to name two large releases that AMD still has left broken...) Also, I own DOZENS of games that are Nvidia sponsored and never run well on AMD hardware in the long run, because they weren't popular enough for AMD to bother to support them properly or never got patched to work better with AMD hardware.


On day one release? Sure there are a small number of exceptions where there were real issues because of those deals but overall, they really meant nothing and were optimized in a short amount of time to "equalize" performance from both sides. Nvidia is better at getting out fixes quicker than AMD so even if there are a few issues at launch from the green side they should be handled fairly quickly. That being said, some titles are still broken for either side long after release so take that as you will. I really don't want to drag out this conversation by going through tons of games.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I think the only benefit iirc with the DD version is vehicle unlocks.


Guess it's kinda useless then... better for the money to go towards premium.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> On day one release? Sure there are a small number of exceptions where there were real issues because of those deals but overall, they really meant nothing and were optimized in a short amount of time to "equalize" performance from both sides. Nvidia is better at getting out fixes quicker than AMD so even if there are a few issues at launch from the green side they should be handled fairly quickly. That being said, some titles are still broken for either side long after release so take that as you will. I really don't want to drag out this conversation by going through tons of games.


I understand. I think I just didn't make it clear in my OP that I meant on initial release.... but yea, there you go.









Oh and AMD isn't just slow at getting updates out... they are outright terrible! I always dread seeing the AMD logo in any game, cause it'll more than likely have issues.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> except friends, clans, drunk people and squeeling children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on 360 I go onto server that enforces people using mics and working together, you then see how teamwork wins games.
> before I joined this server i maybe won 40% of my games, now getting a team that works and communicates, its more like 70%.
> 
> 
> 
> 99% will remain with skype, mumble, vent and teamspeak.
> We have hundreds of games with VOIP but no one uses it because there are better softwares.
Click to expand...

I think one feature that would be nice is some in-game UI button that instantly connects you to the gameserver's VOIP server, given that the admin also has a TS/Mumble/Ventrilo server. You would of course have to have TS/Mumble/Ventrilo installed and set up. It would make VOIP via outside software much more seamless. Still, I'd gladly accept in-game VOIP as a feature because unfortunately, masses of gamers don't bother with VOIP software. In-game VOIP would let me direct my anger at them when they're not listening to requests for ammo/health/repairs/etc.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Guess it's kinda useless then... better for the money to go towards premium.
> I understand. I think I just didn't make it clear in my OP that I meant on initial release.... but yea, there you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and AMD isn't just slow at getting updates out... they are outright terrible! I always dread seeing the AMD logo in any game, cause it'll more than likely have issues.


For the last six months of driver releases the grass has not been greener over here, which concerns me a little in regards to this falls game crop. I'll be taking a good look at amd's next flagship card and consider going back to a single cards solution.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> So how well do you guys think my GTX 770 and FX-6300 at 4.5 GHz will handle the 64-player multiplayer at high or ultra settings? I'm just asking because someone on the AMD CPUs forum with two GTX 770s in SLI and FX-8350 at 4.5 GHz is having issues where his FPS in Battlefield 3 multiplayer can drop all the way to 30 FPS when he gets to an area on the map where a lot of stuff is happening.
> 
> Yeah this will probably be the most resource intensive game I'm getting this year.


Really? Lol! And my friend has been saying how his even weaker amd CPU is just fine


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> dont worry no one will use it anyway
> 
> 
> 
> The reason people don't use most in game comm systems is because they are terrible. If DICE manages to actually come out with something decent it would be nice. Keep in mind Commander needs some form of VOIP to actually be useful.
Click to expand...

If they implemented the BF2 comma rose, with the commander requests it would be very viable. Of course nobody uses comma rose to begin with so it's a bit moot... voice would be about the best option to get anyone to even try and communicate with the team.

Commander should be able to see mostly what is going on and can make their own judgement calls most of the time, but requests for ammo drops and stuff, commander should get some input from the players. The more communication the better, but realistically it probably won't improve that much from BF3. Of course I will more than willingly let DICE disprove me on that.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Really? Lol! And my friend has been saying how his *even weaker amd CPU i*s just fine


http://s1293.photobucket.com/user/darryl121/media/troll-inside-t-shirt_design_zps8789f090.png.html


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> http://s1293.photobucket.com/user/darryl121/media/troll-inside-t-shirt_design_zps8789f090.png.html


Uhm no. I'm saying his amd CPU that he has that is weaker than the 8350. It's a 6xxx something. But you can cause unnecessary namecalling if you like.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Uhm no. I'm saying his amd CPU that he has that is weaker than the 8350. It's a 6xxx something. But you can cause unnecessary namecalling if you like.


Your friends 6xxx something Amd cpu will be fine, the information posted earlier regards the 8xxx and sli was false.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Edit: Nevermind he elaborated above.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> So how well do you guys think my GTX 770 and FX-6300 at 4.5 GHz will handle the 64-player multiplayer at high or ultra settings? I'm just asking because *someone on the AMD CPUs forum with two GTX 770s in SLI and FX-8350 at 4.5 GHz is having issues where his FPS in Battlefield 3 multiplayer can drop all the way to 30 FPS when he gets to an area on the map where a lot of stuff is happening.*
> 
> Yeah this will probably be the most resource intensive game I'm getting this year.


One guy having this issue is totally different from the hardware being too weak for the game. 2x 770s and an FX-8350 should tear BF3 apart with ease.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Your friends 6xxx something Amd cpu will be fine, the information posted earlier regards the 8xxx and sli was false.


But how is it false.... if it's being posted by a few people in the club.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I think he was implying that you saying "even weaker AMD CPU" is an obvious indication that you're an AMD basher and whatnot.


i Know. But I'm not. Only saying that if 8350s were having issues, then a 6xxx will have even more issues


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Your friends 6xxx something Amd cpu will be fine, the information posted earlier regards the 8xxx and sli was false.
> 
> 
> 
> But how is it false.... if it's being posted by a few people in the club.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I think he was implying that you saying "even weaker AMD CPU" is an obvious indication that you're an AMD basher and whatnot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i Know. But I'm not. Only saying that if 8350s were having issues, then a 6xxx will have even more issues
Click to expand...

He's saying his "troll inside" post wasn't directed at you, but at the person that CannedBullets was referring to (the person with the 8350 + 2x 770s).


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> *But how is it false.... if it's being posted by a few people in the club.*
> i Know. But I'm not. Only saying that if 8350s were having issues, then a 6xxx will have even more issues


It is false because I actually read the thread to completion, not just took some nonsense and spread it blindly. The thread STARTER had a windows problem which was solved by a format and fresh install.

On top of that bf3 is about one of the worst titles I could think of to test crossfire/sli scaling with any cpu, the maps are poorly optimised in many cases. Any Intel cpu or Amd cpu will struggle to push 2x high end cards in the multiplayer large 64p maps in this game for whatever reason.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Edit: Nevermind he elaborated above.
> One guy having this issue is totally different from the hardware being too weak for the game. 2x 770s and an FX-8350 should tear BF3 apart with ease.


Operation Swordbreaker must be a map I've accidentally overlooked in the MP section of the game. Can someone tell me where DICE hid it? The single player portion of the game runs nothing like MP making these benchmarks people keep posting pointless.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Edit: Nevermind he elaborated above.
> One guy having this issue is totally different from the hardware being too weak for the game. 2x 770s and an FX-8350 should tear BF3 apart with ease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Operation Swordbreaker must be a map I've accidentally overlooked in the MP section of the game. Can someone tell me where DICE hid it? The single player portion of the game runs nothing like MP.
Click to expand...

It's singleplayer but I'm simply saying... compare the 8350's results to the CPUs in that massive list. It only performs ~7fps lower than the "higher" CPUs at worst. That's also just with a single 580.


----------



## Ghost12

There is enough new up to date benchmarks on google or you tube. In multiplayer bf3 3570k/fx8350 perform mostly identically.

Thread regards the mentioned issue - Post *106* for confirmation of the problem. Even a bit of nvidia/amd flame fanboyism thrown in this thread for good measure.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1420963/fx-8350-paired-with-evga-sc-gtx-770-sli/100

The thread starter does not have a clue regards hardware or the title he is playing. Bf3 multiplayer 64p large scales badly on high end *multiple* gpu with any cpu currently available. Map optimisation, poor drivers, who knows.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Operation Swordbreaker must be a map I've accidentally overlooked in the MP section of the game. Can someone tell me where DICE hid it? The single player portion of the game runs nothing like MP making these benchmarks people keep posting pointless.


2500K ftw.

Anyway theres no notable difference in usage between sp and mp.

THW had a test where they had an i3 vs i7 and difference was nil.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 2500K ftw.
> 
> *Anyway theres no notable difference in usage between sp and m*p.
> 
> THW had a test where they had an i3 vs i7 and difference was nil.


You are joking yes?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 2500K ftw.
> 
> *Anyway theres no notable difference in usage between sp and m*p.
> 
> THW had a test where they had an i3 vs i7 and difference was nil.
> 
> 
> 
> You are joking yes?
Click to expand...

He is probably saying there is no difference in specifically >CPU< usage, which makes sense. Yes, there's a lot less going on, but there's also AI.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 2500K ftw.
> 
> Anyway theres no notable difference in usage between sp and mp.
> 
> THW had a test where they had an i3 vs i7 and difference was nil.


I'd like to see that article. There's a rather massive difference between a dozen AI and keeping track of 64 players and everything they are doing so there has to be a serious difference in how the CPU is being utilized. That would explain why GPU usage with two cards is poor vs usage in SP? I havn't played the SP in forever.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I'd like to see that article. There's a rather massive difference between a dozen AI and keeping track of 64 players and everything they are doing so there has to be a serious difference in how the CPU is being utilized. That would explain why GPU usage with two cards is poor vs usage in SP? I havn't played the SP in forever.






There isnt such a big difference between 63 players and 63 AI.
If the AI move unscripted then its the same thing really.

I cant notice any difference in performance between the russian paradrop mission and caspian border 64.


----------



## General121

All right @ ghost12. Meh I'm still ok with my old 2500k and 670. I'm surprised the 2500k beats a 920 in that posted pic. And it's very close to a 3570k


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> All right @ ghost12. Meh I'm still ok with my old 2500k and 670. I'm surprised the 2500k beats a 920 in that posted pic. And it's very close to a 3570k


Why would you be surprised that a CPU with newer architecture and a significantly higher clock speed is superior?


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Why would you be surprised that a CPU with newer architecture and a significantly higher clock speed is superior?


Because it's an i7 and they can be ocd a bit.


----------



## Slightly skewed

????????


----------



## General121

Nevermind. I'm just more surprised by the gap between the 2500k and i7 920


----------



## Timu

Going by this, it starts on the last day of September.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> [IMG
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1629815/width/1000/height/899[/IMG]
> 
> 
> Going by this, it starts on the last day of September.


Just checked mine, 28th Sept for pre load and 1/10 for start. Nice

Edit @ General 121, so you should be happy with 2500k/670 combo, powerful gaming platform.


----------



## Milamber




----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> 
> 
> Going by this, it starts on the last day of September.


So is the only way to see "My Games" is to download the Origin client? I can't find anything like that on the Origin website.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> So is the only way to see "My Games" is to download the Origin client? I can't find anything like that on the Origin website.


Yep.


----------



## Timu

http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield-4/faq/beta

Q: When does the Open Beta start for Battlefield 4™?
A: The Open Beta launches early October 2013 for everyone. The Battlefield 4™ Open Beta will feature Conquest mode on the Siege of Shanghai map.

Only one mode? Wished they included Rush at least.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield-4/faq/beta
> 
> Q: When does the Open Beta start for Battlefield 4™?
> A: The Open Beta launches early October 2013 for everyone. The Battlefield 4™ Open Beta will feature Conquest mode on the Siege of Shanghai map.
> 
> Only one mode? Wished they included Rush at least.


Maybe they'll add Paracel Storm on Obliteration later on in the Beta, after all they added Caspian Border for us PC players during the Open Beta for BF3 back in 2011.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Maybe they'll add Paracel Storm on Obliteration later on in the Beta, after all they added Caspian Border for us PC players during the Open Beta for BF3 back in 2011.


That would be a dream come true.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> That would be a dream come true.


The good news is that we'll probably know right away after pre-loading since the map file would have to be there from the start (just like Caspian Border was).


----------



## Krazee

So EA customer support is beyond hopeless. I wanted to know if you can install BF4 in a different language via Origin purchase. Of course the rep had no clue...


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> So EA customer support is beyond hopeless. I wanted to know if you can install BF4 in a different language via Origin purchase. Of course the rep had no clue...


It really depends on the key itself AFAIK.

For example, in the EA humble bundle, there was a game, I think it was Mirror's Edge, that gave you the option to select from different languages right before completing the redeem, but for some (Dead Space 3) it redeemed in the standard en-US without asking.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> It really depends on the key itself AFAIK.
> 
> For example, in the EA humble bundle, there was a game, I think it was Mirror's Edge, that gave you the option to select from different languages right before completing the redeem, but for some (Dead Space 3) it redeemed in the standard en-US without asking.


Yeah I saw that with the hunble bundle. I know for a fact that for BF3, the other languages are only available via disk install. My buddy always borrows mine just to install the game in a different language. I did look into pre-ordering on Origin and see if there is a possibility to choose a different language and it was not there.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Yeah I saw that with the hunble bundle. I know for a fact that for BF3, the other languages are only available via disk install. My buddy always borrows mine just to install the game in a different language. I did look into pre-ordering on Origin and see if there is a possibility to choose a different language and it was not there.


I'd simply pre-order BF4 from Origin, and then contact their support team again (but not via chat, call them), my guess is that they'll have a solution for you once you have paid for it.

Another one would be using a VPN/Proxy of a country that its main language is the one you're looking for, but that will also make the currency change as well, so that's a problem.


----------



## Outcasst

At least it's conquest this time!


----------



## VettePilot

SO they are releasing the Beta less than a month before full release? Seems like a great decision.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> SO they are releasing the Beta less than a month before full release? Seems like a great decision.


That's how they did it with BF3. I think it will be a much better experience than BF3's beta was. Metro was horrible. Everyone was either getting stuck in the map, falling through the map or shape shifting/teleporting everywhere.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yeah from the videos - seems as if the game has very little flaws for the time being.
In BF3 it was easy to experience glitches - funny enough there are still sop many unresolved / uncared for problems EA have.


----------



## Thoth420




----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> That's how they did it with BF3. I think it will be a much better experience than BF3's beta was. Metro was horrible. Everyone was either getting stuck in the map, falling through the map or shape shifting/teleporting everywhere.


I remember how buggy the beta was. I am sure this will be the same since neither EA nor Dice care about getting the game right and want your cold hard cash and then for you to go away until the next release.lol The simple fact that they left hit reg on client side tells me everything. I do play with the network smoothing all the way to the left in BF3 but it sucks because all the animations are messed up. Does help a bit with hit reg but not enough.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Just thought of something that would be COOL to have in BF4.
You know the fact that each time we hold a gun in BF3 it is made for RIGHT handed people. Well what about the LEFT handed people?
Would be cool if you could make your soldier a LEFT hander - and this would also be reflected if you play with a LEFT handed mouse.
I'm right handed myself, but think it would be a nice touch to the game


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Just thought of something that would be COOL to have in BF4.
> You know the fact that each time we hold a gun in BF3 it is made for RIGHT handed people. Well what about the LEFT handed people?
> Would be cool if you could make your soldier a LEFT hander - and this would also be reflected if you play with a LEFT handed mouse.
> I'm right handed myself, but think it would be a nice touch to the game


I am by definition of the hand I write with left handed. I could not game with a mouse with it to save my life lol.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I am by definition of the hand I write with left handed. I could not game with a mouse with it to save my life lol.


hahha! CHALLENGE YOURSELF


----------



## Timu

Battlefield 4 First Impressions - PC, PS4, Suppression, Gameplay + More!

Basically it's what BF3 should had been from what's been said.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Battlefield 4 First Impressions - PC, PS4, Suppression, Gameplay + More!
> 
> Basically it's what BF3 should had been from what's been said.


What I've been saying since I saw the first trailer.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Just thought of something that would be COOL to have in BF4.
> You know the fact that each time we hold a gun in BF3 it is made for RIGHT handed people. Well what about the LEFT handed people?
> Would be cool if you could make your soldier a LEFT hander - and this would also be reflected if you play with a LEFT handed mouse.
> I'm right handed myself, but think it would be a nice touch to the game


Just so you know, the British army only have right handed weapons, we are taught exactly the same on the SA80a2 (L85A2)

So really it is pretty accurate to what a left handed soldier would be doing.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Oh wow didn't know that! Thanks for the info


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Oh wow didn't know that! Thanks for the info


No probs


----------



## 66racer

Im wondering if any of you guys know anything about this...I didn't purchase bf4 yet but its showing in my library on origin, I have bf3 premium and preordered that. Looks like they are going to let me play beta?

Dont wanna get excited for nothing, and anyways im probably gonna preorder; just havent felt like throwing $70 or so away so far in advance lol


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Im wondering if any of you guys know anything about this...I didn't purchase bf4 yet but its showing in my library on origin, I have bf3 premium and preordered that. Looks like they are going to let me play beta?
> 
> Dont wanna get excited for nothing, and anyways im probably gonna preorder; just havent felt like throwing $70 or so away so far in advance lol


Yes, anyone with BF3 Premium gets BF4 Beta access as far as I know. I also have beta access. It only showed up after I bought BF3 premium.


----------



## Lisjak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> That's how they did it with BF3. I think it will be a much better experience than BF3's beta was. Metro was horrible. Everyone was either getting stuck in the map, falling through the map or shape shifting/teleporting everywhere.


I was in the bf3 beta and there were no glitches... I did spot a worm tho.















(just kidding there were tons of glitches)


----------



## Allanitomwesh

no glitches







I LOLed very hard.


----------



## Timu

BF4 glitch:


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> BF4 glitch:


He's turning into a zombie.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> BF4 glitch:


LOL that is priceless! It had me here LOL like a lunatic at work. The guy running on the water is funny meanwhile the guy doing the miley cyrus twerk Battlefield style.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Just so you know, the British army only have right handed weapons, we are taught exactly the same on the SA80a2 (L85A2)
> 
> So really it is pretty accurate to what a left handed soldier would be doing.


What about the SOG? I mean the Spetnsnaz can shoot their weapon with both hands and with it upside down(makes for a faster reload or some crazy russian tactilawl reason). Surely the SAS can do that stuff too.

What he does here and the ilk:



Imagine that upside down....


----------



## Halyosy

BF4 digital deluxe + BF 4 premium



Ready For Lock And Load !!!

awesome game though

anyone pre order it yet??

and my origin friend list seems so empty can you guys add me???

just search me at origin add friend Halyosyy

thanks guys !!


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halyosy*
> 
> BF4 digital deluxe + BF 4 premium
> 
> 
> 
> Ready For Lock And Load !!!
> 
> awesome game though
> 
> anyone pre order it yet??
> 
> and my origin friend list seems so empty can you guys add me???
> 
> just search me at origin add friend Halyosyy
> 
> thanks guys !!


I gave the crooks at EA my $129 for DD and Prem already


----------



## Totally Dubbed

What's the point for deluxe - I seriously don't get it?
Is it just shortcuts to the game or something? Doesn't seem like something special - especially for the higher price tag.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> What's the point for deluxe - I seriously don't get it?
> Is it just shortcuts to the game or something? Doesn't seem like something special - especially for the higher price tag.


It is just a way to snipe extra cash. Who (that preorders BF4 that early) doesn't plan on getting premium? I fell for it with BF3 and decided to hold off on pre ordering anything yet for 4.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> It is just a way to snipe extra cash. Who (that preorders BF4 that early) doesn't plan on getting premium? I fell for it with BF3 and decided to hold off on pre ordering anything yet for 4.


i only pre ordered 4 - normal version for the china dlc - i UTTERLY hate the principle though - by that i mean DLC before the game is even out yet - like B2K was.
I'll get premium probably too, but not pre-ordering that one.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> i only pre ordered 4 - normal version for the china dlc - i UTTERLY hate the principle though - by that i mean DLC before the game is even out yet - like B2K was.
> I'll get premium probably too, but not pre-ordering that one.


I agree it is a bad pre order bonus to offer. Why not something tangible that is unique to the BF4 base game pre order?


----------



## sterik01

PRE ORDER NOW and unlock BIPODS DAY ONE... THE WAY IT WAS MEANT TO BE PLAYED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> What about the SOG? I mean the Spetnsnaz can shoot their weapon with both hands and with it upside down(makes for a faster reload or some crazy russian tactilawl reason). Surely the SAS can do that stuff too.
> 
> What he does here and the ilk:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine that upside down....


Well i was talking about the forces i am familiar with


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Well i was talking about the forces i am familiar with


Gotcha.


----------



## redalert




----------



## crutch norris

who cares if it is more of the same?? bf3 was amazing, and if it is even just a little bit better than bf3, then it will still be miles better than anything else that is available for FPS', hands down. are you saying you would rather play cod ghosts? talk about more of the same...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halyosy*
> 
> BF4 digital deluxe + BF 4 premium
> 
> 
> 
> Ready For Lock And Load !!!
> 
> awesome game though
> 
> anyone pre order it yet??
> 
> and my origin friend list seems so empty can you guys add me???
> 
> just search me at origin add friend Halyosyy
> 
> thanks guys !!


You mean Digital Deluxe doesn't include Premium???????


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You mean Digital Deluxe doesn't include Premium???????


Correct...it contains the base game and the first expansion upon release.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Correct...it contains the base game and the first expansion upon release.


Dat milking machine O.O

We are all possessed by EA!!!!!

And i like it


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Nop doesn't have premium.


----------



## Thoth420

Some sauce on the Lil Bird


----------



## qcktthfm1

Still not order yet, until more info on gold battlepacks, are they worth $10?










Note: This is Canada Origin


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some sauce on the Lil Bird


1 damn crosshair, i am so happy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 1 damn crosshair, i am so happy!!!!!!!!!!!!


I agree it also looks like it responds to input a bit faster...but who am I to say....I can't fly.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Have they said anything about spawn/revive protection? They've talked about all the other big annoying things in Bf3 like suppression, but I'm hoping they at LEAST fixed the revive protection glitch and reduced spawn protection. Ideally you should only have spawn protection if your main spawn.. If you choose to spawn on a squad mate in the middle of a firefight or on a flashing flag that's your own problem...


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Have they said anything about spawn/revive protection? They've talked about all the other big annoying things in Bf3 like suppression, but I'm hoping they at LEAST fixed the revive protection glitch and reduced spawn protection. Ideally you should only have spawn protection if your main spawn.. If you choose to spawn on a squad mate in the middle of a firefight or on a flashing flag that's your own problem...


+1


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Have they said anything about spawn/revive protection? They've talked about all the other big annoying things in Bf3 like suppression, but I'm hoping they at LEAST fixed the revive protection glitch and reduced spawn protection. Ideally you should only have spawn protection if your main spawn.. If you choose to spawn on a squad mate in the middle of a firefight or on a flashing flag that's your own problem...


Agreed, was so annoying in BF3.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I found spawn protection to work 200% of the time against me, yet when I spawn even without touching anything, I die instantly


----------



## Slightly skewed

Doing away with spawn protection will surely make people look and think a bit more before blindly jumping in but at the same time I don't think getting rid of it is the answer. It does seem to work against me more than for me, but I only despise it when squads use it tactically. That's the only time I see it as a real issue that needs to be addressed.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*
> 
> LOL that is priceless! It had me here LOL like a lunatic at work. The guy running on the water is funny meanwhile the guy doing the miley cyrus twerk Battlefield style.


Lol im with ya! Too funny


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*


Looks like BF3 to me.


----------



## Halyosy

this is just joke don't take this seriously okay?

ROUND 1 FIGHT !!!




ROUND 2 FIGHT !!!




AND THE WINNER IS ..............!!!!!!


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halyosy*
> 
> this is just joke don't take this seriously okay?
> 
> ROUND 1 FIGHT !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROUND 2 FIGHT !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND THE WINNER IS ..............!!!!!!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Battlefield 4 ( ofcourse, always has been )


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Battlefield 4 ( ofcourse, always has been )


Equally poor footage of both games.
Besides theyre practically the same: Little to no recoil, hp regen, screen effects (although Cod is cleaner) perks, unlocks, xp, map pack dlcs-overpriced, inconsistent graphics, console-oriented at first hand.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

^make your own or shut it. Jeez! Do you really want medics to get to it with morphine and tweezers in the middle of gameplay?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> ^make your own or shut it. Jeez! Do you really want medics to get to it with morphine and tweezers in the middle of gameplay?


Not in battlefield games. but in ArmA series with Ace , Yes.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I found spawn protection to work 200% of the time against me, yet when I spawn even without touching anything, I die instantly


That ^

From the time you deploy, wait for black screen, to ingame, all your spawn protection is used up and you just get killed anyway. I have died far many more times due to someone absorbing all my bullets magically, than i have been saved by it.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> That ^
> 
> From the time you deploy, wait for black screen, to ingame, all your spawn protection is used up and you just get killed anyway. I have died far many more times due to someone absorbing all my bullets magically, than i have been saved by it.


I noticed that whenever i spawn i have NO SPAWN PROTECTION AT ALL O.O


----------



## Krazee

Hey... if case you didn't know it's a myth... It does not really exist


----------



## Slightly skewed

From what I understand you only get that protection period if you stand still. If you move, like I generally do, you don't get it.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> From what I understand you only get that protection period if you stand still. If you move, like I generally do, you don't get it.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> From what I understand you only get that protection period if you stand still. If you move, like I generally do, you don't get it.


That's always how it has worked. It's how it works in bf3. As a sniper on tdm, these things are known.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Equally poor footage of both games.
> Besides theyre practically the same: Little to no recoil, hp regen, screen effects (although Cod is cleaner) perks, unlocks, xp, map pack dlcs-overpriced, inconsistent graphics, console-oriented at first hand.


And how many people played the more realistic shooters? RS3, Operation Flashpoint, etc.
Very few people(myself not included) don't like or won't play 1 shot dead games.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> And how many people played the more realistic shooters? RS3, Operation Flashpoint, etc.
> Very few people(myself not included) don't like or won't play 1 shot dead games.


I own Flashpoint and Red River, i also own ARMA2, never really touched them ever.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> And how many people played the more realistic shooters? RS3, Operation Flashpoint, etc.
> Very few people(myself not included) don't like or won't play 1 shot dead games.


Why exactly are we talking about other pseudo-simulators?

You guys act like Battlefield wins on every point and is a UNIQUE title, when in fact its the same as every other shooter but it has more players per server.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Why exactly are we talking about other pseudo-simulators?
> 
> You guys act like Battlefield wins on every point and is a UNIQUE title, when in fact its the same as every other shooter but it has more players per server.


I concur, exactly the same........


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> And how many people played the more realistic shooters? RS3, Operation Flashpoint, etc.
> Very few people(myself not included) don't like or won't play 1 shot dead games.
> 
> 
> 
> Why exactly are we talking about other pseudo-simulators?
> 
> You guys act like Battlefield wins on every point and is a UNIQUE title, when in fact its the same as every other shooter but it has more players per server.
Click to expand...

Ehhh hardly... what other shooters have tanks, jeeps, jets, attack helicopters, transport helicopters, multiple classes, and gadgets for each class? And not only that, which game implements all of those in a way where they all work together? (SOFLAM paints, Javelin/other vehicles lock onto the painted targets, etc.) Never seen another shooter with a commander-style role either. Funny, The Division is going to have something similar now and it'll *gasp* be playable from tablets just like BF4's commander.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Ehhh hardly... what other shooters have tanks, jeeps, jets, attack helicopters, transport helicopters, multiple classes, and gadgets for each class? And not only that, which game implements all of those in a way where they all work together? (SOFLAM paints, Javelin/other vehicles lock onto the painted targets, etc.) Never seen another shooter with a commander-style role either. Funny, The Division is going to have something similar now and it'll *gasp* be playable from tablets just like BF4's commander.


Gadgets? Uhm... CoD?
Vehicles? Because Battlefield's so full of them, right? You see perhaps 54 infantry out of 64 players on 99% of the maps, i.e. ~10 vehicles.

Commander? This is the first game since BF2 that has a commander... lol and its going to be somewhat pointless too unless an experienced person takes the role.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Gadgets? Uhm... CoD?
> Vehicles? Because Battlefield's so full of them, right? You see perhaps 54 infantry out of 64 players on 99% of the maps, i.e. ~10 vehicles.
> *
> Commander? This is the first game since BF2 that has a commander*... lol and its going to be somewhat pointless too unless an experienced person takes the role.


2142 would like a word with you.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Looks like BF3 to me.


It is but its more info about BF4 like server settings a jet tutorials and loadouts and the ability to vote kick useless commanders.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> 2142 would like a word with you.


I thought 2 was out before 2142?


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I thought 2 was out before 2142?


It was, that's the point. He said there hasn't been a game with a Commander role since BF2. 2142 came out a year later, with a commander role, so he's wrong


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> It was, that's the point. He said there hasn't been a game with a Commander role since BF2. 2142 came out a year later, with a commander role, so he's wrong


touche mon ami!


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> It was, that's the point. He said there hasn't been a game with a Commander role since BF2. 2142 came out a year later, with a commander role, so he's wrong


Still: Bad Company, BF Heroes, BF 1943, Bad Company 2, Vietnam, BF3

Thats 6 games without one, so using "Commander" argument is silly. And anyway it seems to be oriented for tablets.


----------



## Aaron91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Why exactly are we talking about other pseudo-simulators?
> 
> You guys act like Battlefield wins on every point and is a UNIQUE title, when in fact its the same as every other shooter but it has more players per server.


The same? Cause every other shooter also has destructible environments. Tell me, how exactly is it the same? Just because you walk around with a gun shooting people doesn't make it "the same". Might as well say any racing game is "the same" as any other cause you race ... so it's "the same".


----------



## General121

Pretty sure he's just trollin. Been doing it all along..
Comparing bf and cod is orange to apples. Both round ( fps shooter) but taste and cut/unwrap different and feel different.


----------



## fleetfeather

Any thoughts on the Russian Edition?


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Any thoughts on the Russian Edition?


The internet has become a lot more interesting ever since the Russians started using dashboard cameras.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron91*
> 
> The same? Cause every other shooter also has destructible environments. Tell me, how exactly is it the same? Just because you walk around with a gun shooting people doesn't make it "the same". Might as well say any racing game is "the same" as any other cause you race ... so it's "the same".


Pls....

BF3 is nothing different to Metro 2033 mon


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Any thoughts on the Russian Edition?


Russia..............

Nothing more to say.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Still: Bad Company, BF Heroes, BF 1943, Bad Company 2, Vietnam, BF3
> 
> Thats 6 games without one, so using "Commander" argument is silly. And anyway it seems to be oriented for tablets.


and the funny thing is, only bf3 in that list would or should have had commander. The others, wouldn't have made sense. Think about it.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Why exactly are we talking about other pseudo-simulators?
> 
> You guys act like Battlefield wins on every point and is a UNIQUE title, when in fact its the same as every other shooter but it has more players per server.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Gadgets? Uhm... CoD?
> Vehicles? Because Battlefield's so full of them, right? You see perhaps 54 infantry out of 64 players on 99% of the maps, i.e. ~10 vehicles.
> 
> Commander? This is the first game since BF2 that has a commander... *lol and its going to be somewhat pointless too unless an experienced person takes the role*.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Pretty sure he's just trollin. Been doing it all along..
> Comparing bf and cod is orange to apples. Both round ( fps shooter) but taste and cut/unwrap different and feel different.


Agreed General121 - just ignore
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> and the funny thing is, only bf3 in that list would or should have had commander. The others, wouldn't have made sense. Think about it.


I don't thinks he is, just trolling.

Really if you want to keep posting this sort of inflammatory stuff hamzta09, why don't you go over to Battlelog, you will be right at home.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Agreed General121 - just ignore
> I don't thinks he is, just trolling.
> 
> Really if you want to keep posting this sort of inflammatory stuff hamzta09, why don't you go over to Battlelog, you will be right at home.


Says the guys posting nonsense.

Wouldnt belong in the other games? Uh conquest is all you need to have a commander.
Why would it not belong in Bad Company 2? Theres no argument to say otherwise, same with the other games.
And if BF2 is anything to go by, we will have kids as commander role being completely useless, so yes, its fact, not trolling.
But you guys refuse to open your eyes.

But afterall, you guys see anything DICE does as positive.
Remove features: Meh, didnt belong anyway.
Adds back old features and acts like its something NEW: HYPE ITS GOTY 2013

Besides youre the guys that compared CoD to BF not me. YOU Guys started it NOT me.
YOU guys posted the videos.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Have you even played the other games, before talking utter nonsense?
Bc1, 2 were 'fun'games. The whole point of it was to fetch gold, blow up objectives and blow up walls. A commander would have been out of place.
Bf1943, for god sake that was a game where you had the most simplest gameplay and 4 or so maps. Furthermore it was sold as an arcade game on consoles.
Bf heroes...do I even need to go there?
I really like dice, but absolutely hate ea. And seeing as ea now fully own dice, I hate them too for concentrating on money, rather than gameplay. There's SO MANY PROBLEMS with bf games that ea ignore and can't be bothered to fix. But yet if there's a problem with someone purchasing premium they'll help you via phone even.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Have yup played the other games, before talking utter nonsense?
> Bc1, 2 were 'fun'games. The whole point of it was to fetch gold, blow up objectives and blow up walls. A commander would have been out of place.
> Bf1943, for god sake that was a game where you had the most simplest gameplay and 4 or so maps. Furthermore it was sold as an arcade game on consoles.
> Bf heroes...do I even need to go there?
> I really like dice, but absolutely hate ea. And seeing as ea now fully own dice, I hate them too for concentrating on money, rather than gameplay. There's SO MANY PROBLEMS with bf games that ea ignore and can't be bothered to fix. But yet if there's a problem with someone purchasing premium they'll help you via phone even.


Bad Company 1 was a console game, and had only Rush as far as I remember, I Believe they added conquest though later on.
1943, there is no reason NOT to have Commander.
What exactly did commander do in BF2? Yes artillery strikes, supply drops and UAV. Why would this not work on 1943 conquest maps again?
Heroes, why not? Is it because its Free?
Bad Company 2, no reason not to have it, Conquest maps were rather big and why would we not need UAV, Arty strikes (remove the mortar from sniper)

Commander even in Rush wouldnt be out of place.
He can still provide supplies, artillery strikes on chokepoints and UAV to help you advance.... but you guys arent very farsighted are you?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Bad Company 1 was a console game, and had only Rush as far as I remember, I Believe they added conquest though later on.
> 1943, there is no reason NOT to have Commander.
> What exactly did commander do in BF2? Yes artillery strikes, supply drops and UAV. Why would this not work on 1943 conquest maps again?
> Heroes, why not? Is it because its Free?
> Bad Company 2, no reason not to have it, Conquest maps were rather big and why would we not need UAV, Arty strikes (remove the mortar from sniper)
> 
> Commander even in Rush wouldnt be out of place.
> He can still provide supplies, artillery strikes on chokepoints and UAV to help you advance.... but you guys arent very farsighted are you?


most of them are consoles ports. except the PC exclusive's obviously.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Actually that's a point how are commanders going to work on consoles? I know a lot of you don't care, but I'm intrigued.
Like any rts game that's failed on consoles due to the lack of a mouse and keyboard.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Says the guys posting nonsense.
> 
> Wouldnt belong in the other games? Uh conquest is all you need to have a commander.
> Why would it not belong in Bad Company 2? Theres no argument to say otherwise, same with the other games.
> And if BF2 is anything to go by, we will have kids as commander role being completely useless, so yes, its fact, not trolling.
> But you guys refuse to open your eyes.
> 
> But afterall, you guys see anything DICE does as positive.
> Remove features: Meh, didnt belong anyway.
> Adds back old features and acts like its something NEW: HYPE ITS GOTY 2013
> 
> Besides youre the guys that compared CoD to BF not me. YOU Guys started it NOT me.
> YOU guys posted the videos.


I posted no COD videos just read all your incorrect inflammatory posts.

BC is a spin-off of BF - commander would not have worked well

Name the BF games you have played and the hours in each please...

1942 100hours
BFV 5000+
BF2 400
BFH 380
BC2 1000+
BF3 946;21

Were you ever on EAUK Battlefield forums?

I'm no EA fan because of the way they have taken studios like DICE and destroyed the devs visions, and things like closing 10 year old forums to quell popular opinion(and replace it with Battlelog.....no words describe that cesspit) They screwed the community in BC2 and BF2 Alpha's and Beta's - so many broken promises and lies - but this was most likely due to EA as well.. but I digress, its history and all I want is to look forward to hopefully seeing a better BF4.

I was hoping, as this is OCN, that posters such as yourself would be kindly told to go away, so this thread would not turn into a "whichisthebestFPSthread" like every other forum....

P L E A S E


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Actually that's a point how are commanders going to work on consoles? I know a lot of you don't care, but I'm intrigued.
> Like any rts game that's failed on consoles due to the lack of a mouse and keyboard.


I honestly think commander in BF4 is going to be great on a tablet when you can't get access to your PC


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> I honestly think commander in BF4 is going to be great on a tablet when you can't get access to your PC


Indeed, but for those on consoles, but don't have tablets?

I should also note that commander is really a boring role - you just sit there and help the team - most of the time, the commander got one of the lowest scores in BF2142.
In fact most commanders, would tend to try and "kill" things via strikes were there are loads of infantry, just to get some kills/points.
I really hope they make it more even now, and make it so that the commander player gets the points he deservers, rather than being overshadowed by a guy with 3 kills.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> I was hoping, as this is OCN, that posters such as yourself would be kindly told to go away, so this thread would not turn into a "whichisthebestFPSthread" like every other forum....
> 
> P L E A S E


We've asked and I'm pretty sure he's been thread banned a few times already. Best to ignore really.


----------



## sterik01

commander in bf4 will be sort of like in Natural Selection?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> commander in bf4 will be sort of like in Natural Selection?


look up commander in BF2 and BF2142.
I can only HOPE it is like that, but more options, more exp for commanders and more useful for the team but at the same time not OVERPOWERING.
Commanders with orbital strikes or missiles which they can spam, just destroys gameplay for ground soldiers.


----------



## General121

what is Ground Vehicle Shortcut when preordering bf4??


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> what is Ground Vehicle Shortcut when preordering bf4??


a way of unlocking all unlocks for the vehicles, before having to unlock them via playing the game.
ie. another way EA to make money off noobs.
I also never saw the need to get shortcuts, I LOVE unlocking new things.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> a way of unlocking all unlocks for the vehicles, before having to unlock them via playing the game.
> ie. another way EA to make money off noobs.
> I also never saw the need to get shortcuts, I LOVE unlocking new things.


huh..Well i got it free, so....


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> huh..Well i got it free, so....


well happy days then. There's your explanation though.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> well happy days then. There's your explanation though.


Or at least i think i did. It said 9.99 then under it total 0.00.

Is the game only supposed to cost 50 bucks or 60 bucks by itself?


----------



## Thoth420

Commander works with a normal mouse and it works with a thumbstick. There might be one or two moments when timing a button press may actually matter and if that is the case you are probably waiting on a GO order from "boots on the ground". Here is some info on it:
http://blogs.battlefield.com/2013/08/the-road-to-battlefield-4-commander-mode/


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Indeed, but for those on consoles, but don't have tablets?
> 
> I should also note that commander is really a boring role - you just sit there and help the team - most of the time, the commander got one of the lowest scores in BF2142.
> In fact most commanders, would tend to try and "kill" things via strikes were there are loads of infantry, just to get some kills/points.
> I really hope they make it more even now, and make it so that the commander player gets the points he deservers, rather than being overshadowed by a guy with 3 kills.


For some people it is a great role for them, they feel in power, and high in command, it is also easier for folks with a lower powered PC, as all they have to do is render a map.


----------



## amd655

LOL errr, even with all unlocks, you will still not beat a weathered player....

This video depicts a chopper with ECM, which i STILL do not have at colonel 94 lol.

But the guy using all the unlocks, can barely touch me in a little bird, just has to crash into me instead










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











I would not call having all unlocks easier for a player, it just takes away the hard work needed to unlock EVERYTHING.


----------



## daguardian

I wish commander was an unlock/rank -same For Helis' And Jets and Transports.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Or at least i think i did. It said 9.99 then under it total 0.00.
> 
> Is the game only supposed to cost 50 bucks or 60 bucks by itself?


No idea about the USA mate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Commander works with a normal mouse and it works with a thumbstick. There might be one or two moments when timing a button press may actually matter and if that is the case you are probably waiting on a GO order from "boots on the ground". Here is some info on it:
> http://blogs.battlefield.com/2013/08/the-road-to-battlefield-4-commander-mode/


Cheers for the link.
But that begs the question: if it is going to be "console" ported and "tablet ported" - that means PC commanders will just be extremely bored and LIMITED - correct?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> For some people it is a great role for them, they feel in power, and high in command, it is also easier for folks with a lower powered PC, as all they have to do is render a map.


That's true, although I prefer being squad leader, pointing out objectives, and feeling that sort of "power"


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> I wish commander was an unlock/rank -same For Helis' And Jets and Transports.


Commander will have a rank. The person with the best rank that opts in gets it on your team. So all this some kid will take it and just ruin the game fear is mostly nonsense. Assuming it did happen...the squad leaders have a mutiny option with a cooldown applied to each commander gets a period of time to even fix the mess of a lackluster kicked one...


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> We've asked and I'm pretty sure he's been thread banned a few times already. Best to ignore really.


Said the guy who has done nothing in this thread but argue or insult people.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> I posted no COD videos just read all your incorrect inflammatory posts.
> 
> BC is a spin-off of BF - commander would not have worked well
> 
> Name the BF games you have played and the hours in each please...
> 
> 1942 100hours
> BFV 5000+
> BF2 400
> BFH 380
> BC2 1000+
> BF3 946;21
> 
> Were you ever on EAUK Battlefield forums?
> 
> I'm no EA fan because of the way they have taken studios like DICE and destroyed the devs visions, and things like closing 10 year old forums to quell popular opinion(and replace it with Battlelog.....no words describe that cesspit) They screwed the community in BC2 and BF2 Alpha's and Beta's - so many broken promises and lies - but this was most likely due to EA as well.. but I digress, its history and all I want is to look forward to hopefully seeing a better BF4.
> 
> I was hoping, as this is OCN, that posters such as yourself would be kindly told to go away, so this thread would not turn into a "whichisthebestFPSthread" like every other forum....
> 
> P L E A S E


Why would I hang on a .uk site when Im swedish? DICE is swedish too. Besides, why would I hang on a battlefield forum in the first place?
Why wouldnt Commander work in Bad Company? Spinoff is not an excuse for "could not work". Give me solid facts as to why.

List our game hours? Why? Measure our weens?
1942 and its expansions ~100h
BFV ~50h
BF2 and expansions ~400, 90% of which were PR
BF2142 ~50h
Bad Company ~50h on PS3
BF 1943 ~30h on PS3
BFH ~0h
BC2 ~200h
BC2 Vietnam ~50h
BF3 ~150h


----------



## Totally Dubbed

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iuz0s2hs5vQ

No more m16 vs m16 BS - sounds good to me!

What strikes me is the colour of the teams.
It always used to be blue is your team, red is enemy.
Now it seems as to what team you are on (say the red team) means you shoot on blue. Bit confusing and utterly unneeded if you ask me.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iuz0s2hs5vQ
> 
> *No more m16 vs m16 BS - sounds good to me*!
> 
> What strikes me is the colour of the teams.
> It always used to be blue is your team, red is enemy.
> Now it seems as to what team you are on (say the red team) means you shoot on blue. Bit confusing and utterly unneeded if you ask me.


Probably not but when the balance settles it does not matter much what the weapon is named, the pattern will set itself when the go to guns for each class become known. Then there will be another 2 years of this is op that is op and moaning about whichever gun becomes the favourite


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I hope not, after their commentaries. That said it's ironic now coming from the guy talking after knowing he has over 200 service stars with the m16.
Yet he says: 'yes I would like to see a little less m16 vs m16'
Lol -maybe would be a start if he stopped doing it himself? Too funny


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I hope not, after their commentaries. That said it's ironic now coming from the guy talking after knowing he has over 200 service stars with the m16.
> Yet he says: 'yes I would like to see a little less m16 vs m16'
> Lol -maybe would be a start if he stopped doing it himself? Too funny


Not gonna lie the M16 is my most used weapon. I do have the l85a2 or w/e (they messed up the name anyway) pretty high up there though....not a big name gun. I do spend most time as Engine or Medic based on the map but I find that the recon is quite helpful if you use it in the right moments. I basically use the AS VAL on recon so its my stealth class for the most part.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Commander will have a rank. The person with the best rank that opts in gets it on your team. So all this some kid will take it and just ruin the game fear is mostly nonsense. Assuming it did happen...the squad leaders have a mutiny option with a cooldown applied to each commander gets a period of time to even fix the mess of a lackluster kicked one...


Woah that actually sounds really good!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Woah that actually sounds really good!


It's def something.









I would love to try my hand at commander. Always was amazingly good at doing the mission planning for Rainbow Six 3 Raven Shield and expacs. Could even get the terrible AI to clear all missions on the max difficulty without a casualty. This should be a cakewalk in contrast to that.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

If I'm not mistaken commander had its own rank in 2142 too, right?


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Said the guy who has done nothing in this thread but argue or insult people.
> *Why would I hang on a .uk site when Im swedish*? DICE is swedish too. Besides, why would I hang on a battlefield forum in the first place?
> Why wouldnt Commander work in Bad Company? Spinoff is not an excuse for "could not work". Give me solid facts as to why.
> 
> List our game hours? Why? Measure our weens?
> 1942 and its expansions ~100h
> BFV ~50h
> BF2 and expansions ~400, 90% of which were PR
> BF2142 ~50h
> Bad Company ~50h on PS3
> BF 1943 ~30h on PS3
> BFH ~0h
> BC2 ~200h
> BC2 Vietnam ~50h
> BF3 ~150h


That statement says it all, if you no nothing of that forum then, you know nothing about BF .... ok

blocked now.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> It's def something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to try my hand at commander. Always was amazingly good at doing the mission planning for Rainbow Six 3 Raven Shield and expacs. Could even get the terrible AI to clear all missions on the max difficulty without a casualty. This should be a cakewalk in contrast to that.


lol the AI were useless in RvS


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> lol the AI were useless in RvS


YES!!!! It took near perfect placement, timing and knowing how they react to situations just to be able to get them all through alive.....and some very well thought out multiple entries and operator placement.
Of course....tons of failed missions and heartache. Still the most difficult shooter I have ever played and would love something like that again.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

For me nothing beats halo 2 on legendary


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> For me nothing beats halo 2 on legendary


Not my favorite series but I will give you Legendary difficulty is quite the challenge.
The storyline from Halo 4 was the most exciting part of the entire series....just the storyline and cutscenes not the actual gameplay.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> YES!!!! It took near perfect placement, timing and knowing how they react to situations just to be able to get them all through alive.....and some very well thought out multiple entries and operator placement.
> Of course....tons of failed missions and heartache. Still the most difficult shooter I have ever played and would love something like that again.


The R6 games were great from RS-RVS then Ubi ruined it. SCREW YOU UBI.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> The R6 games were great from RS-RVS then Ubi ruined it. SCREW YOU UBI.


I agree. Patriots looked pretty good in a AAA title kind of way but there is no news about it lately.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> That statement says it all, if you no nothing of that forum then, you know nothing about BF .... ok
> 
> blocked now.


Fellow Mordor member?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> Fellow Mordor member?


hahahahha


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> hahahahha


????


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> ????


I just like the comment - MORDOR member


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iuz0s2hs5vQ
> 
> No more m16 vs m16 BS - sounds good to me!
> 
> What strikes me is the colour of the teams.
> It always used to be blue is your team, red is enemy.
> Now it seems as to what team you are on (say the red team) means you shoot on blue. Bit confusing and utterly unneeded if you ask me.


Don't worry, there will always be a 'most balanced' gun for you to cry about people using a lot.

The colors are only static like that in spectator mode.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Don't worry, there will always be a 'most balanced' gun for you to cry about people using a lot.
> 
> The colors are only static like that in spectator mode.


I'm not crying, just laughing in the face of unskilled players


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> Fellow Mordor member?


Yes, joined at the beginning, but I just read now.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> That statement says it all, if you no nothing of that forum then, you know nothing about BF .... ok
> 
> blocked now.


So cause I know nothing about a particular site, that clearly no one else knows about (that I know atleast, whom also played since 1942), I dont know anything about Battlefield? LOL!


----------



## Slightly skewed

If you actually understood the game you'd probably be better at it.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Petty arguing isn't going to get anyone anywhere just saying, lets keep it civil guys.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm not crying, just laughing in the face of unskilled players


lol, unskilled players are the ones who beat you in every quantifiable way? Okay.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*
> 
> Petty arguing isn't going to get anyone anywhere just saying, lets keep it civil guys.


Yeah ok I agree - but really coming into a BF4 "appreciation" thread - before the game is even released -and making comments like this ;
Quote:


> *"You guys act like Battlefield wins on every point and is a UNIQUE title, when in fact its the same as every other shooter but it has more players per server."* hamzta09


Are just going to make people upset - yes its his opinion - but when Battlefield first arrived on the scene it was like no other game out there, and it continues, even if they make some poor decisions on some releases, it is unique, and saying that it is not is like saying water is not wet when in a liquid form.

He made a lot of comments and they all seemed quite negative in my opinion and were not friendly and did not help the conversation.

Its not petty arguing when someone continues on this course, I only asked what hours he had put in to get an idea of what BF experience he has to make such ridiculous comments- and it seems he has not much at all, so go figure


----------



## kcuestag

*daguardian*, best thing you can do is ignore such comments.









It's old enough seeing certain members bash any Battlefield game over and over, seems like that's their job, to bash it.









Honestly? I can't wait for BETA and release!


----------



## daguardian

Me too


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> *daguardian*, best thing you can do is ignore such comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's old enough seeing certain members bash any Battlefield game over and over, seems like that's their job, to bash it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly? I can't wait for BETA and release!


bf4 beta and the actual game are on my origin, waiting







. Beta starts in October right?


----------



## _REAPER_

I just ordered this game on Amazon with the premium pack.. Now if I just could get out of AFG to play it would be nice


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> lol, unskilled players are the ones who beat you in every quantifiable way? Okay.


indeed, lol


----------



## Toxsick

Seems Bf4 will nail it this time dice


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> *daguardian*, best thing you can do is ignore such comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's old enough seeing certain members bash any Battlefield game over and over, seems like that's their job, to bash it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly? I can't wait for BETA and release!


kevinsitooooooo! What up man?!? Bf4 ill teach u a thing or two about being a smooth heli pilot


----------



## Seid Dark

Just bought BF4 and Premium from Origin Mexico for 50€ via proxy. In my local Origin it's 100€ so I saved quite a lot


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Just bought BF4 and Premium from Origin Mexico for 50€ via proxy. In my local Origin it's 100€ so I saved quite a lot


woooow nice!
Link?


----------



## Seid Dark

Here's the steps:

Configure browser (FF or Chrome recommended) for proxy, here's one I used: *200.65.127.161*, port 80. Go to Origin.com. When you are in Mexican Origin store search for BF4. Open pages for BF4 and Premium and put them in the basket. After that go forward from bottom right. When it asks for login info just put your username and password. After that payment page should come. Remove proxy and change language to English from bottom of the page. Input your credit card info. Price should be 899 pesos, that's about 51 euros. Then pay and order confirmation page should come. Check your Origin for games, they should appear immediately.

Last, just to be safe change your Origin password for new one. You never know for sure if someone monitors these proxys.

Paypal doesn't work in Mexico Origin unfortunately so Origin takes the payment when game is released.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Do we have ability to prime grenades in this one? I guess there will be a frag grenade that explodes on impact of anything, which could be just about as handy.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

in for sub. I can't wait for this. I couldn't stand BF3 after playing BF2 and BC2. I hope it's right this time.


----------



## SLADEizGOD

can't wait for the release..But one question? is the flying on BF4 be the same as Planetside 2? I've never flown on BF3 but did it on PS2.


----------



## Halyosy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Here's the steps:
> 
> Configure browser (FF or Chrome recommended) for proxy, here's one I used: *200.65.127.161*, port 80. Go to Origin.com. When you are in Mexican Origin store search for BF4. Open pages for BF4 and Premium and put them in the basket. After that go forward from bottom right. When it asks for login info just put your username and password. After that payment page should come. Remove proxy and change language to English from bottom of the page. Input your credit card info. Price should be 899 pesos, that's about 51 euros. Then pay and order confirmation page should come. Check your Origin for games, they should appear immediately.
> 
> Last, just to be safe change your Origin password for new one. You never know for sure if someone monitors these proxys.
> 
> Paypal doesn't work in Mexico Origin unfortunately so Origin takes the payment when game is released.


will you get banned for it??

this is like buying game from russian in steam version

and will they accept my credit card because my cc is not mexican version of course lol and is this safe?? using credit card via proxy that you don't know monitored or not don't wanna save 50 euro and losing 500 euro lol !!

if this all work fine and not getting banned thinking to cancel all of my pre order with reason because already pre ordering the physical copy









please enlight me


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halyosy*
> 
> will you get banned for it??
> 
> this is like buying game from russian in steam version
> 
> and will they accept my credit card because my cc is not mexican version of course lol
> 
> if this all work fine and not getting banned thinking to cancel all of my pre order with reason because already pre ordering the physical copy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please enlight me


I don't think you can get banned, nor is this illegal.
Think about it:
You live in mexico - you do the order, then you think of moving to Europe.
I pre-ordered the game a LONG time ago, so realistically that can be true.
It is cheap for us, same price for Mexicans, respectively.

Thus I don't see why there would be a problem - but yeah would like confirmation


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> *I don't think you can get banned, nor is this illegal.*
> Think about it:
> You live in mexico - you do the order, then you think of moving to Europe.
> I pre-ordered the game a LONG time ago, so realistically that can be true.
> It is cheap for us, same price for Mexicans, respectively.
> 
> Thus I don't see why there would be a problem - but yeah would like confirmation


I would disagree with both. Risk you take for a few dollars.


----------



## Halyosy

this is fanmade of shanghai siege lol so like official wallpaper ekh?


----------



## n0ypi

I can't wait for this game to come out! Got a quick question though, should I wait for nvidia 8xx series or just go with the gtx 780?, and how will my 2500k run with it? I managed to oc it at 4.7.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi*
> 
> I can't wait for this game to come out! Got a quick question though, should I wait for nvidia 8xx series or just go with the gtx 780?, and how will my 2500k run with it? I managed to oc it at 4.7.


If you're an NVIDIA kinda guy then go with the GTX 780, if not, then wait for the Radeon HD 9000 series to come out, they're supposedly close to release.


----------



## FatedFrenzy

I'm an AMD guy but the GTX780 Lightning is a thing of beauty. If I wouldn't feel bad spending that kind of money on a Nvidia card (I totally support Nvidia card use and often recommend them, I just don't use them myself) I'd have bought the Lightning Day One


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halyosy*
> 
> will you get banned for it??
> 
> this is like buying game from russian in steam version
> 
> and will they accept my credit card because my cc is not mexican version of course lol and is this safe?? using credit card via proxy that you don't know monitored or not don't wanna save 50 euro and losing 500 euro lol !!
> 
> if this all work fine and not getting banned thinking to cancel all of my pre order with reason because already pre ordering the physical copy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please enlight me


IIRC there hasn't been a single case where someone bought game using proxy and got banned from Origin. I've VPN activated Russian games on Steam too without problems. Basically it's the same thing as going for a holiday to Mexico and buying the game there. I used my credit card and real address, worked fine.

Buying game with proxy is prohibited on Steam but I didn't find any mention about it in the Origin user agreement. Many people bought BF3 Premium from Origin India for very good price, they've been playing without problems ever since.

Worst case scenario is that they will take the game away and refund you but that's unlikely.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

I don't know about you guys but I am ready for a remake of BF1942 and BF2142, the whole modern theme is startinb to get old.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*
> 
> I don't know about you guys but I am ready for a remake of BF1942 and BF2142, the whole modern theme is startinb to get old.


Yeah I was sick of WW2 theme but now I want one like that.

a WW2 version of Battlefield would be welcomed by me. Maybe as an expansion? Bad COmpany 2 had Vietnam expension and I loved it.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yeah I was sick of WW2 theme but now I want one like that.
> 
> a WW2 version of Battlefield would be welcomed by me. Maybe as an expansion? Bad COmpany 2 had Vietnam expension and I loved it.


One of/ if not the best game add-on/DLC i have played yet, Vietnam was epic.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I've been saying I want BF2142 since BC2


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I've been saying I want BF2142 since BC2


It actually makes sense that would be the next progression of the series. BC2, intro to Frostbite engine, BF3, lots of work goes into the engine and they make sort of a unique game with it. BF4 looks to be an actual similar title to BF2, with more Frostbite enhancements, bugfixes, etc. Next game should go into the future, with mature Frostbite engine. At least hopefully they change it up a bit. More of the same can be good only so many times.

WW2 games died out pretty much as well, at least for AAA titles. They could be due a comeback as well. We have been on the "modern" and semi-futuristic series of games for a few years now. A lot of cool technology and engines could be used to go back to those games.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

The sad part about all of this is that they're probably not going to do a BF2143 now that they're working on Battlefront IMO.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> It actually makes sense that would be the next progression of the series. BC2, intro to Frostbite engine, BF3, lots of work goes into the engine and they make sort of a unique game with it. BF4 looks to be an actual similar title to BF2, with more Frostbite enhancements, bugfixes, etc. Next game should go into the future, with mature Frostbite engine. At least hopefully they change it up a bit. More of the same can be good only so many times.
> 
> WW2 games died out pretty much as well, at least for AAA titles. They could be due a comeback as well. We have been on the "modern" and semi-futuristic series of games for a few years now. A lot of cool technology and engines could be used to go back to those games.


very true!


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> The sad part about all of this is that they're probably not going to do a BF2143 now that they're working on Battlefront IMO.


Who knows








stll remember the ship of bf2142 in bf3 as easter egg.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Well do you think they'll make another battlefield?
If I'm not mistaken this is the first time they've made two bf titles after each other. Ie. No bc or 2142 etc between them


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I can definitely see a 2142 sequel coming after the final BF4 expansion. Battlefront is "scheduled" for 2015; we're looking at 2016.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I can definitely see a 2142 sequel coming after the final BF4 expansion. Battlefront is "scheduled" for 2015; we're looking at 2016.


Ewww do tell....what is a Battlefront?


----------



## Fanboy88

Star Wars: Battlefront 3

http://battlefront3.net/

edit: took out the bf3 reference lol...although dice will be working on it


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanboy88*
> 
> Star Wars: Battlefront 3
> 
> http://battlefront3.net/
> 
> edit: took out the bf3 reference lol...although dice will be working on it


Woah cool.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Don't expect them to saturate the market with "futuristic" combat FPS's. Those two games would be in competition with each other so I don't see it happening.


----------



## AbidingDude

It's good Dice have taken over Battlefront
Better then Lucas arts shamelessly ripping off conquest mode


----------



## Timu

Should I buy this game off Amazon or Origin?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Should I buy this game off Amazon or Origin?


Surely there is a price difference?
For us in the UK there is.


----------



## crutch norris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Have they said anything about spawn/revive protection? They've talked about all the other big annoying things in Bf3 like suppression, but I'm hoping they at LEAST fixed the revive protection glitch and reduced spawn protection. Ideally you should only have spawn protection if your main spawn.. If you choose to spawn on a squad mate in the middle of a firefight or on a flashing flag that's your own problem...


I actually really enjoyed the suppression effect. I thought it added a very cool element to the game. I mean, think about, not that I actually know what it would be like to get shot at, but I would imagine I would probably be freaking out, and would be quite disoriented...








But yea, I do agree that spawn protection wouldn't hurt. On maps like Operation Metro (IMO the best map), It gets to ridiculous when one time is just base raping the other. Doesn't make it too fun...


----------



## iARDAs

Will we have better squad communication options in BF4?

Not having native mic support is just plain bad if you ask me.

I know we have skype, teamspeak and etc, but still voice chatting should be included in the game.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Spawn protection worked quite well in bc2. I do t know why they got rid of it. I believe it also gave to admins the ability to expand the area of protection. At least this would give the team that has no flags some chance of leaving the base.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Will we have better squad communication options in BF4?
> 
> Not having native mic support is just plain bad if you ask me.
> 
> I know we have skype, teamspeak and etc, but still voice chatting should be included in the game.


Yes they will for PC no one will use it though.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Yes they will for PC no one will use it though.


Great great.

I am sure people won't use it all the time but few matches will end up being with mics probably. So it is better than nothing.


----------



## redalert

I would rather people have a brain than a mic tbh lol


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I would rather people have a brain than a mic tbh lol


what about braind AND a mic?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

haha







SO CUTE


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Surely there is a price difference?
> For us in the UK there is.


Nah, I was wondering which is more preferable, guess I'll know soon enough.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Nah, I was wondering which is more preferable, guess I'll know soon enough.


Origin naturally.
But I've ordered via Amazon - will just be a redeem code for Origin.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Will we have better squad communication options in BF4?
> 
> Not having native mic support is just plain bad if you ask me.
> 
> I know we have skype, teamspeak and etc, but still voice chatting should be included in the game.


It will be...nobody can say how good it will be...DICE did say they were trying to tailor it to the fact that a commander should be giving orders down to the squad leaders which I assume a squad leader is then in charge of his squad and directing them via the commanders orders(assuming we are talking one cohesive team....which is what mics are for).


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

I'm sure they will get something working.


----------



## Jodiuh

I wouldn't mind a filter for those with mics that will actually use them. I'd rather play with the worst team as long as they talk...I get lonely in MP. :/


----------



## Baasha

Although many people still play Bad Company 2 (I do from time to time) I wonder if people will altogether stop playing BF3 since BF4 is more of an incremental step up rather than a quantum leap like it was from BC2 to BF3 (which is why many preferred BC2 to BF3).

I want to be playing all 3, BC2, BF3, and BF4!


----------



## Timu

I had enough of BF3, won't play it once BF4 is out, I want BF4 now, at least the beta 1st! BC2 is still one of my fav BF games ever.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Cross posting this. Some good questions answered. As well as a couple of stupid ones that come off as something an unprofessional job interviewer might ask.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Cross posting this. Some good questions answered. As well as a couple of stupid ones that come off as something an unprofessional job interviewer might ask.


could you summarise it in bullet points, if you watched it?
Don't really feel like watching 25min video of an interview.

Cheers!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Just watch it when you have the time. The only stupid questions are the first and last ones.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Decent interview. Seems like they won't have battlerecorder unless it is patched in later though, a bit sad on that front.


----------



## Mdkozon

This game is now looking quite polished









Customization is off the charts.

Hopefully some new monitors come out with better light boost enhancement etc...

Its a real fun feature with my Asus monitor, accept the colors are even worse. My monitor is even calibrated really nice lol...

So I would hope one of these company's should come up with something that's more efficient/official


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mdkozon*
> 
> This game is now looking quite polished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Customization is off the charts.
> 
> Hopefully some new monitors come out with better light boost enhancement etc...
> 
> Its a real fun feature with my Asus monitor, accept the colors are even worse. My monitor is even calibrated really nice lol...
> 
> So I would hope one of these company's should come up with something that's more efficient/official


Or you just play the game fair and square instead of fiddling with gamma settings, besides why pay money for "lightboost" when its basic gamma which you can raise in nvcpl or catalyst..
If you want decent colors - crossover 27" @ 96hz, apple cinema display for only 400 bucks.


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> could you summarise it in bullet points, if you watched it?
> Don't really feel like watching 25min video of an interview.
> 
> Cheers!


try the beta you find out if you like it.

whatever that guy says I never belive a word he speaks as how terrible BF3 was and is.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper*
> 
> try the beta you find out if you like it.
> 
> whatever that guy says I never belive a word he speaks as how terrible BF3 was and is.


Just watched it myself.
I don't believe the guys comment on NETCODE.
If that was REALLY the case, why was BF2142 lacking any problems like BC1, BC2 and BF3?

Good interview by Jack - nothing new announced or said.
In summary, everything said and read is already logged by DICE/EA.
The questions that Jack asked, were great ones, but all the answers were basically: "We would look into it if needs be, but haven't implemented it"

One thing I did like to hear was commander mode can be disabled on servers.
Another thing that I got a little worried about is the VOTEKICK for commanders.
I can see CLANS absolutely abusing this.
For example if I'm in a server with 4 clan guys, and I'm the commander, and for some reason or another I don't give them supplies or an air strike, but give another squad one, they'll just votekick me out, for no good reason.

I like the fact that there is the option, I just HOPE it isn't abused.


----------



## Toxsick

*Dinosaurs* people still take this seriously?


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> *Dinosaurs* people still take this seriously?


thats prolly what pat was thinking, you could see his face almost turn into







in the interview when it was mentioned but hey stayed strong!, I'm pretty sure they get lots of stupid ideas for dinosaurs, but honestly if they could make a not so cheesy spin off of dino zombies, I think it would be fun, wouldn't make everyone happy but hey, I wanna have a fight with pterodactyl while I'm in a chopper.









there is always unity 3d free game design program if someone feels up to the challenge of a dino shooter, because we will more then likely never see in a AAA game until they run out of ideas and start picking from the bottom of the barrel


----------



## nitrubbb

BF4 look to be a disappointment again in my eyes.

The atmosphere (colors) looks terrible again as was in BF3.
2 shown maps so far look completely random and boring, just all around run and gun. BC2 corridor style maps were much better.
They are focusing on completely unneccesary stuff (levolution, lol wat, who needs that) instead of designing better maps.

Will prob. pick up this game when its cheap and will wait for BC3. Need to look for alternatives or keep playing BC2.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrubbb*
> 
> BF4 look to be a disappointment again in my eyes.
> 
> The atmosphere (colors) looks terrible again as was in BF3.
> 2 shown maps so far look completely random and boring, just all around run and gun. BC2 corridor style maps were much better.
> They are focusing on completely unneccesary stuff (levolution, lol wat, who needs that) instead of designing better maps.
> 
> Will prob. pick up this game when its cheap and will wait for BC3. Need to look for alternatives or keep playing BC2.


i already expected we'll get these small maps again. ( bfbc2 style ). all i want is an DLC with most of BF2 maps.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Just watched it myself.
> *I don't believe the guys comment on NETCODE.
> If that was REALLY the case, why was BF2142 lacking any problems like BC1, BC2 and BF3?
> *
> Good interview by Jack - nothing new announced or said.
> In summary, everything said and read is already logged by DICE/EA.
> The questions that Jack asked, were great ones, but all the answers were basically: "We would look into it if needs be, but haven't implemented it"
> 
> One thing I did like to hear was commander mode can be disabled on servers.
> Another thing that I got a little worried about is the VOTEKICK for commanders.
> I can see CLANS absolutely abusing this.
> For example if I'm in a server with 4 clan guys, and I'm the commander, and for some reason or another I don't give them supplies or an air strike, but give another squad one, they'll just votekick me out, for no good reason.
> 
> I like the fact that there is the option, I just HOPE it isn't abused.


FYI

BC1, BC2 BF3 all use a version of Frostbite =client side

and as far as I know 2142 used the same engine as BF2(1942/BFV) = server side

Edit..... Read pre-console.......


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> FYI
> 
> BC1, BC2 BF3 all use a version of Frostbite =client side
> 
> and as far as I know 2142 used the same engine as BF2(1942/BFV) = server side
> 
> Edit..... Read pre-console.......


then that must be it then.
So BF4 wil be the same shiz as BF3, great...


----------



## nitrubbb

BC2 netcode was much better than BF3 for me


----------



## Ghost12

Not long to wait now to get an initial feel from the beta. I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrubbb*
> 
> BC2 netcode was much better than BF3 for me


And BC1's was better than both lol


----------



## General121

>didn't have issues with Netcode and my internet is pure crap. Just saying.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> And BC1's was better than both lol


Agreed 100%, should had used that instead for their future games.


----------



## fashric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrubbb*
> 
> BC2 netcode was much better than BF3 for me


Haha this has to be a joke right? BF2 had the worst hit reg of any mp fps I've ever played.


----------



## meloj17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> thats prolly what pat was thinking, you could see his face almost turn into
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the interview when it was mentioned but hey stayed strong!, I'm pretty sure they get lots of stupid ideas for dinosaurs, but honestly if they could make a not so cheesy spin off of dino zombies, I think it would be fun, wouldn't make everyone happy but hey, I wanna have a fight with pterodactyl while I'm in a chopper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is always unity 3d free game design program if someone feels up to the challenge of a dino shooter, because we will more then likely never see in a AAA game until they run out of ideas and start picking from the bottom of the barrel


If they pull something like a 'Far Cry: Blood Dragon', but with bf4 dinos, that would be cool. I wouldn't want to see that in the base game TYFM.

For BF4, speaking as a player who's played competitve since March of this year, I want to see work done with netcode, hitreg, and game mechanics. I don't really mind the everything else, except for some really well-designed maps, we always need that.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> Haha this has to be a joke right? BF2 had the worst hit reg of any mp fps I've ever played.


He said BC2, not BF2.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> He said BC2, not BF2.


Sometimes I skim over things too
So, I forgive him


----------



## fashric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> He said BC2, not BF2.


Lol I was so shocked that someone would say that my brain seized up ^^ My bad.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> >didn't have issues with Netcode and my internet is pure crap. Just saying.


This is the whole point.

the netcode in Frostbite has a "Network Smoothing Factor" because its client side = better for console enviroment

Alot of compaints about the netcode come mainly from players with great pings, under 20 etc

i can play BF3 with a 300 ping - no worries at all -must adjust network smoothing though

you cannot do the same with server side games, it turns into a lagfest- which is how it should be.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> This is the whole point.
> 
> the netcode in Frostbite has a "Network Smoothing Factor" because its client side = better for console enviroment
> 
> Alot of compaints about the netcode come mainly from players with great pings, under 20 etc
> 
> i can play BF3 with a 300 ping - no worries at all -must adjust network smoothing though
> 
> you cannot do the same with server side games, it turns into a lagfest- which is how it should be.


You lost me on the last part.. you are saying it's better if the game lags?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> You lost me on the last part.. you are saying it's better if the game lags?


----------



## Thoth420

Starting from scratch on a new build for BF4 and future games(next 2-3 years). One Reference HD9970 and what I have pieced out here so far:
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1BofW

Thoughts? Looking for some good audio suggestions. Can't decide between win7 or 8. Can't decide on a case or a CPU cooler(not sure if I want to do air or water).
Feel free to just PM me with replies since this is semi









Also not sure what to do about my current sig rig. Break it down sell in parts? Try and sell as a whole unit no HD...I don't even really need the monitor anymore just keeping my mouse and gaming keyboard.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrubbb*
> 
> BC2 netcode was much better than BF3 for me


Wow just wow, BFBC2's netcode is one of the worst if not the absolute worst in the whole FPS genre. It was a daily nightmare (the game on the other hand is one of the best BF games ever released).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8uKc6UDIik&list=FLlFpKEzVBJGzHgJXN1FgImQ&index=21

And for the poster that said that BFBC2's netcode was client side, it was server side.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Wow just wow, BFBC2's netcode is one of the worst if not the absolute worst in the whole FPS genre. It was a daily nightmare (the game on the other hand is one of the best BF games ever released).
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8uKc6UDIik&list=FLlFpKEzVBJGzHgJXN1FgImQ&index=21
> 
> And for the poster that said that BFBC2's netcode was client side, it was server side.


I played over 300hrs of BC2. Never saw anything like that, unless it was internet related.
Just saying


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Starting from scratch on a new build for BF4 and future games(next 2-3 years). One Reference HD9970 and what I have pieced out here so far:
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1BofW
> 
> Thoughts? Looking for some good audio suggestions. Can't decide between win7 or 8. Can't decide on a case or a CPU cooler(not sure if I want to do air or water).
> Feel free to just PM me with replies since this is semi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also not sure what to do about my current sig rig. Break it down sell in parts? Try and sell as a whole unit no HD...I don't even really need the monitor anymore just keeping my mouse and gaming keyboard.


Why build Amd when is a new build and have a 2500k already?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Why build Amd when is a new build and have a 2500k already?


Why build new at all.
Better wait til Intel releases 8 cores for reasonable pricing (similar to the prices of 2600k or such)
Until then, you wont need more than a basic sandy at reasonable OC until games start to actually use 8 cores....wont happen though, probably, since most games still dont even use 4.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Starting from scratch on a new build for BF4 and future games(next 2-3 years). One Reference HD9970 and what I have pieced out here so far:
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1BofW
> 
> Thoughts? Looking for some good audio suggestions. Can't decide between win7 or 8. Can't decide on a case or a CPU cooler(not sure if I want to do air or water).
> Feel free to just PM me with replies since this is semi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also not sure what to do about my current sig rig. Break it down sell in parts? Try and sell as a whole unit no HD...I don't even really need the monitor anymore just keeping my mouse and gaming keyboard.


There's a few revisions I would personally make on that:
1. I would go intel over AMD for CPU -> thus motherboard would change too -> I woudl go Gigabyte or MSI
2. I would choose a liquid cooler rather than air cooler, so you don't have to worry as much about noise + air flow in your case - Corsair or Antec liquid coolers for example
3. The hyperX is a good, choice, but you can also choose Corsair RAM, which I think is cheaper
4. Do you really need a 500GB SSD? Costs a heck of a lot. I would go for a 60-120GB SSD and get 3TB HDD for the same price as you were going to pay for that 1x 500GB SSD.
5. Mouse wise - I have the Anker mouse, it is absolutely brilliant -> I would look into it if I were you
6. With extra money left behind from the changes above, you could buy yourself a nice mechanical keyboard.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Why build Amd when is a new build and have a 2500k already?


It's dying sadly.








I figured why not try AMD since I enjoy their GPUs. Not totally decided on the CPU as of yet but I def want to try a Gigabyte mobo no matter which chip I go with.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> There's a few revisions I would personally make on that:
> 1. I would go intel over AMD for CPU -> thus motherboard would change too -> I woudl go Gigabyte or MSI
> 2. I would choose a liquid cooler rather than air cooler, so you don't have to worry as much about noise + air flow in your case - Corsair or Antec liquid coolers for example
> 3. The hyperX is a good, choice, but you can also choose Corsair RAM, which I think is cheaper
> 4. Do you really need a 500GB SSD? Costs a heck of a lot. I would go for a 60-120GB SSD and get 3TB HDD for the same price as you were going to pay for that 1x 500GB SSD.
> 5. Mouse wise - I have the Anker mouse, it is absolutely brilliant -> I would look into it if I were you
> 6. With extra money left behind from the changes above, you could buy yourself a nice mechanical keyboard.


1. Noted thanks for the input
2. I really do just want to try water for the experience so I am leaning that way
3. Thank you...I have extra Vengeance in the closet so again wanting to try another good brand
4. I leave my system on 24/7 and prefer it to not go to sleep. I do intend on adding a HDD for storage after XMAS and yes I do really need all that space. I have lots of games and media and for a while it would be my only drive. 256 is the smallest I can go but I kinda was waiting on SSD for the big one. They are warrantied right?
5. I love the tilt on the g700 which is making choosing anything else really tough again thanks will take a look at it...I like lots of buttons though. I might buy a precision mouse for shooters and a mmo mouse for button overkill.
6. I absolutely cannot live without my gamepad thingy. The only mechanical option comfortable for me would be the Razer Orbweaver so the Merc stays for now. It is very responsive for non mechanical...I would say better than most other keyboards in its price range at the least.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> There's a few revisions I would personally make on that:
> 1. I would go intel over AMD for CPU -> thus motherboard would change too -> I woudl go Gigabyte or MSI
> 2. *I would choose a liquid cooler rather than air cooler, so you don't have to worry as much about noise + air flow in your case* - Corsair or Antec liquid coolers for example
> 3. The hyperX is a good, choice, but you can also choose Corsair RAM, which I think is cheaper
> 4. Do you really need a 500GB SSD? Costs a heck of a lot. I would go for a 60-120GB SSD and get 3TB HDD for the same price as you were going to pay for that 1x 500GB SSD.
> 5. Mouse wise - I have the Anker mouse, it is absolutely brilliant -> I would look into it if I were you
> 6. With extra money left behind from the changes above, you could buy yourself a nice mechanical keyboard.


This is not always the case, liquid over air is for dissipating more heat. I have a h100 with 4 x 120 push pull fans, a full custom loop with 360 rad and 6 x 120mm fans etc etc and on this new rig a prolimatech phantom air cooler with a 120mm fan in single push config. Guess which makes the least noise?

[email protected] - sorry to hear about the cpu, I have a fx8320 that in decent ambient can play [email protected], outstanding cpu for the price point, but for a new build I would go Intel if the budget allowed.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> It's dying sadly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured why not try AMD since I enjoy their GPUs. Not totally decided on the CPU as of yet but I def want to try a Gigabyte mobo no matter which chip I go with.


Much slower IPC on AMD


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Much slower IPC on AMD


Ya but cheaper. I have a decent intel board and maybe can snag an intel chip to swap out if needed. The main focus is on the new 9970 and the 120hz monitor. The more I think though having that intel would help get those frames I need if BF4 is as CPU intensive as 3. I was hoping to be a bit cheap on the processor since I really wasn't planning on a new one this year or a whole new rig really.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Much slower IPC on AMD












[email protected] - Amd performs very well in bf3 and most modern titles. My 8320 is an outstanding performer for the price it cost.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCAKD-tRfWQ


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Ya but cheaper. I have a decent intel board and maybe can snag an intel chip to swap out if needed. The main focus is on the new 9970 and the 120hz monitor. The more I think though having that intel would help get those frames I need if BF4 is as CPU intensive as 3. I was hoping to be a bit cheap on the processor since I really wasn't planning on a new one this year or a whole new rig really.


Why swap a 2500K to something weaker though?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> It's dying sadly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured why not try AMD since I enjoy their GPUs. Not totally decided on the CPU as of yet but I def want to try a Gigabyte mobo no matter which chip I go with.
> 1. Noted thanks for the input
> 2. I really do just want to try water for the experience so I am leaning that way
> 3. Thank you...I have extra Vengeance in the closet so again wanting to try another good brand
> 4. I leave my system on 24/7 and prefer it to not go to sleep. I do intend on adding a HDD for storage after XMAS and yes I do really need all that space. I have lots of games and media and for a while it would be my only drive. 256 is the smallest I can go but I kinda was waiting on SSD for the big one. They are warrantied right?
> 5. I love the tilt on the g700 which is making choosing anything else really tough again thanks will take a look at it...I like lots of buttons though. I might buy a precision mouse for shooters and a mmo mouse for button overkill.
> 6. I absolutely cannot live without my gamepad thingy. The only mechanical option comfortable for me would be the Razer Orbweaver so the Merc stays for now. It is very responsive for non mechanical...I would say better than most other keyboards in its price range at the least.


1. No problem
2. Fair enough, water is something else though, that's custom loops etc - Liquid is all-in-one solutions that are easy to install
3. Cool beans
4. I simply don't get the logic here. I have my PC on for almost 10hrs a day. I have 1x 120GB Force GT SSD and 2x 1TB HDD's for all my games, files etc.
I NEED over 2TB of space for my needs. But I can't see how a gamer could survive on 500GB. Windows alone is between 30-60GB with all the updates etc (that was the case for me), then you factor in games which EACH game can be over 20GB each (like splinter cell), and then ADD your files to it, you'll find 500GB very quickly gone.
That's why a LOT of people use SSD's ONLY to boot on and to have windows files on, everything else they have on their PC's is installed on HDD's, simply due to the space to money ratio. Your call at the end of the day, but that's what I would suggest.
Also a quick note: You can have the HDD's switch off via windows power options, if "HDD noise" is something you are worried about whilst you sleep.
5 &6. Ah fair enough!

On the note of AMD vs Intel.
More cores doesn't always mean better. You can check benchmarks out, the intel comes out on top, for that little extra premium you pay for it.
You definitely don't need an i7, an i5 would suffice.
The depending on budget go for Haswell or Ivybridge.

Oh here's a screenshot of my drives:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> This is not always the case, liquid over air is for dissipating more heat. I have a h100 with 4 x 120 push pull fans, a full custom loop with 360 rad and 6 x 120mm fans etc etc and on this new rig a prolimatech phantom air cooler with a 120mm fan in single push config. Guess which makes the least noise?
> 
> [email protected] - sorry to hear about the cpu, I have a fx8320 that in decent ambient can play [email protected], outstanding cpu for the price point, but for a new build I would go Intel if the budget allowed.


yeah but in that respect, your H100 SHOULD absolutely destroy your 120mm fan cooler in temps.
I'm comparing a single 120mm rad liquid cooler vs a single/dual air cooler.
Heck your H100 is much more noisier than my antec920, but that said your h100 cools better than my 920.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 1. No problem
> 2. Fair enough, water is something else though, that's custom loops etc - Liquid is all-in-one solutions that are easy to install
> 3. Cool beans
> 4. I simply don't get the logic here. I have my PC on for almost 10hrs a day. I have 1x 120GB Force GT SSD and 2x 1TB HDD's for all my games, files etc.
> I NEED over 2TB of space for my needs. But I can't see how a gamer could survive on 500GB. Windows alone is between 30-60GB with all the updates etc (that was the case for me), then you factor in games which EACH game can be over 20GB each (like splinter cell), and then ADD your files to it, you'll find 500GB very quickly gone.
> That's why a LOT of people use SSD's ONLY to boot on and to have windows files on, everything else they have on their PC's is installed on HDD's, simply due to the space to money ratio. Your call at the end of the day, but that's what I would suggest.
> Also a quick note: You can have the HDD's switch off via windows power options, if "HDD noise" is something you are worried about whilst you sleep.
> 5 &6. Ah fair enough!
> 
> On the note of AMD vs Intel.
> More cores doesn't always mean better. You can check benchmarks out, the intel comes out on top, for that little extra premium you pay for it.
> You definitely don't need an i7, an i5 would suffice.
> The depending on budget go for Haswell or Ivybridge.
> 
> Oh here's a screenshot of my drives:
> 
> yeah but in that respect, your H100 SHOULD absolutely destroy your 120mm fan cooler in temps.
> I'm comparing a single 120mm rad liquid cooler vs a single/dual air cooler.
> Heck your H100 is much more noisier than my antec920, but that said your h100 cools better than my 920.


4. Windows 7/8 take at maximum 9-13GB when you disable hibernation and pagefile (or reduce it)


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No problem
> 2. Fair enough, water is something else though, that's custom loops etc - Liquid is all-in-one solutions that are easy to install
> 3. Cool beans
> 4. I simply don't get the logic here. I have my PC on for almost 10hrs a day. I have 1x 120GB Force GT SSD and 2x 1TB HDD's for all my games, files etc.
> I NEED over 2TB of space for my needs. But I can't see how a gamer could survive on 500GB. Windows alone is between 30-60GB with all the updates etc (that was the case for me), then you factor in games which EACH game can be over 20GB each (like splinter cell), and then ADD your files to it, you'll find 500GB very quickly gone.
> That's why a LOT of people use SSD's ONLY to boot on and to have windows files on, everything else they have on their PC's is installed on HDD's, simply due to the space to money ratio. Your call at the end of the day, but that's what I would suggest.
> Also a quick note: You can have the HDD's switch off via windows power options, if "HDD noise" is something you are worried about whilst you sleep.
> 5 &6. Ah fair enough!
> 
> On the note of AMD vs Intel.
> More cores doesn't always mean better. You can check benchmarks out, the intel comes out on top, for that little extra premium you pay for it.
> You definitely don't need an i7, an i5 would suffice.
> The depending on budget go for Haswell or Ivybridge.
> 
> Oh here's a screenshot of my drives:
> 
> yeah but in that respect, your H100 SHOULD absolutely destroy your 120mm fan cooler in temps.
> I'm comparing a single 120mm rad liquid cooler vs a single/dual air cooler.
> Heck your H100 is much more noisier than my antec920, but that said your h100 cools better than my 920.


The h100 cools my little lad`s [email protected], the custom loop is on the 8320 that just went to the wife. The plan was to put a custom loop on this Haswell next month but seeing as I now have 4.6 on air the point of diminishing returns will kick in regards the cost as I do not think the cpu will go much higher under water anyway, even if did hit 4.8 say for example when weighing the cost of the loop v the minimal boost another 200 clock speed would give it becomes more for looks than performance. Undecided as yet.


----------



## Thoth420

Well thanks for all the insight guys..I obviously have some time to decide since I am awaiting the new Radeon card and going to buy everything in one bulk order.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Well thanks for all the insight guys..I obviously have some time to decide since I am awaiting the *new Radeon card* and going to buy everything in one bulk order.


Good plan, me also, not definitely going to buy one but awaiting its effect on the whole gpu range across the brands. Can hardly wait my new card and this game lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 4. Windows 7/8 take at maximum 9-13GB when you disable hibernation and pagefile (or reduce it)


I'm on windows 7.
I also disabled hibernation etc.
I was shocked to see how much was taken from Windows + updates + any other crap that was installed.
NO GAMES or anything are installed on my SSD.
That's just how it is.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 4. Windows 7/8 take at maximum 9-13GB when you disable hibernation and pagefile (or reduce it)


When first installed this is true. I dsable all this stuff plus some other things and after time without changing anything the size just grows and grows.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> You lost me on the last part.. you are saying it's better if the game lags?


From the sounds of it you have no idea what netcode is so of course you have no problems with it.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Starting from scratch on a new build for BF4 and future games(next 2-3 years). One Reference HD9970 and what I have pieced out here so far:
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1BofW
> 
> Thoughts? Looking for some good audio suggestions. Can't decide between win7 or 8. Can't decide on a case or a CPU cooler(not sure if I want to do air or water).
> Feel free to just PM me with replies since this is semi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also not sure what to do about my current sig rig. Break it down sell in parts? Try and sell as a whole unit no HD...I don't even really need the monitor anymore just keeping my mouse and gaming keyboard.


Go with a higher end Intel and it will last you much longer. 2000MHz +, 8GB RAM is the minimum I would go with. And a better mother board. It looks like you want to cheap out on everything but the video card which is either going to cost you more in the end (upgrade again sooner) or lead to disappointment performance wise

Break down the current rig and ebay the parts. I've had this i7 920/x58 for about 4 years now and BF3 is the only game that makes me consider upgrading it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> When first installed this is true. I dsable all this stuff plus some other things and after time without changing anything the size just grows and grows.


thing is, when you have that as primary boot device, and HDD's to rely on for space, I don't really care at the end of the day how much Windows takes lol.
I got 120GB for windows to do its own thing on!
But yeah for users a bit tight on space, that can be used.
That said when you do disable things, you do change certain behaviours of your PC.

I did try and follow an SSD guide - end of the day made my user experience crap. Even though it booted 2 seconds faster (OMG WOW! 2 seconds lol).


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> From the sounds of it you have no idea what netcode is so of course you have no problems with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go with a higher end Intel and it will last you much longer. 2000MHz +, 8GB RAM is the minimum I would go with. And a better mother board. It looks like you want to cheap out on everything but the video card which is either going to cost you more in the end (upgrade again sooner) or lead to disappointment performance wise
> 
> Break down the current rig and ebay the parts. I've had this i7 920/x58 for about 4 years now and BF3 is the only game that makes me consider upgrading it.


Is this a bit better?
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1Bruw
Can I ask why such fast RAM is so important?


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> You lost me on the last part.. you are saying it's better if the game lags?


Sorry it wasn't clear - I am saying its better if the 300 ping player lags and has an un-enjoyable online experience (which most games that offer online caution users about -"Game experience may change online"etc)

for me Bc2 was the first, no, one of the CoD games did it too, that had client side hitreg - and players that had been playing online for any amount of time before that, that were used to server side, found it very annoying that now, due to the change from server to client, that you could be shot "around corners -behind cover" etc -

When it was server side, ping was king, times have changed I guess....


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Is this a bit better?
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1Bruw
> Can I ask why such fast RAM is so important?


It looks like you are on the right track. Lots of time to narrow it down. I'm not sure you really need all of those motherboard features so there might be some savings to be had by going with something a bit less there. Higher speed ram has been proven to help with min fps and it will also help with that "future proofing". It might also give you more elbow room when overclocking the CPU. Newegg reviews are a great source of input for the most part.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Is this a bit better?
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1Bruw
> Can I ask why such fast RAM is so important?


Personally I would consider my need or use for an atx size board. http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4482#sp roughly 50% less cost in the m/atx version giving you the cash to spend elsewhere like swapping out from I5 to I7. I just went m/atx myself in a midi case and glad I did.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> From the sounds of it you have no idea what netcode is so of course you have no problems with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go with a higher end Intel and it will last you much longer. 2000MHz +, 8GB RAM is the minimum I would go with. And a better mother board. It looks like you want to cheap out on everything but the video card which is either going to cost you more in the end (upgrade again sooner) or lead to disappointment performance wise
> 
> Break down the current rig and ebay the parts. I've had this i7 920/x58 for about 4 years now and BF3 is the only game that makes me consider upgrading it.


Why is 2000mhz the lowest you will go with? When Ivy's IMC's can't realistically handle more than 1600mhz?
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/ram/38613-gskill-tridentx-ddr3-2400-ivy-bridge-memory/?page=5

You wanted benchmarks - now you got it.
Pointless going over 1600mhz unless you benchmark 24/7
Can't comment on Haswell though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Is this a bit better?
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1Bruw
> Can I ask why such fast RAM is so important?


It isn't, see above.

Now for your parts:
Get rid of AS5 thermal paste. Get the Noctua or MX2, MX4.
As5 has been reported by many to be greatly out-dated.

Other than that mate, that's looking much more like a sexy build.
I have only one question: GPU? Where's "le gpu?"

As for mobo - I would agree with Ghost.
You can look into the MSI gaming range too.


----------



## Thoth420

Again many thanks guys.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Synthetic benchmarks? A user here on OCN did a very thorough and informative review of the ram speed/timings and included *game* benchmarks showing the results. I'll try to find it. The conclusion was that it did help with *min* frames in several games.

It's clear you don't read properly or comprehend what you're reading because the GPU he hasn't included in his list has already been discussed.

What we don't know is wether or not these next gen games will properly utilize Hyper Threading so knowing wether or not it will be worth the extra expenditure is at best a guess right now.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Is this a bit better?
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1Bruw
> Can I ask why such fast RAM is so important?


How about this??

Updated..

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1BstN

Ram was 1.65V and overkill anyway.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthetic benchmarks? Please. A user here on OCN did a very thorough and informative review of the ram speed/timings and included *game* benchmarks showing the results. I'll try to find it. The conclusion was that it did help with min frames in several games.
> 
> It's clear you don't read properly or comprehend what you're reading because the GPU he hasn't included in his list has already been discussed.
> 
> What we don't know is wether or not these next gen games will properly utilize Hyper Threading so knowing wether or not it will be worth the extra expenditure is at best a guess right now.


Sorry I missed his post on GPU's no need to slam me for it!?
Also, people posting battlelogs - nothing wrong with it - and yes I can stick it on my fridge if I want to.

As for RAM - I just have never seen the point in higher spec'ed ram - I want to see that proof of what it does. As every other reviewer int he world, known sites, always show an incredible small difference between high-spec ram and 1600mhz
I looked into it a lot before buying my corsair vengeance 1600mhz CL9 ram.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> How about this??
> 
> Updated..
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1BsoA
> 
> Ram was 1.65V and overkill anyway.


Looks good if you ask me


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Sorry I missed his post on GPU's no need to slam me for it!?
> Also, people posting battlelogs - nothing wrong with it - and yes I can stick it on my fridge if I want to.
> 
> *As for RAM - I just have never seen the point in higher spec'ed ram* - I want to see that proof of what it does. As every other reviewer int he world, known sites, always show an incredible small difference between high-spec ram and 1600mhz
> I looked into it a lot before buying my corsair vengeance 1600mhz CL9 ram.
> Looks good if you ask me


Sorry to burst your bubble, I have just ran 2 x 3dmark 11 for you, cpu is @4.6 on both runs, all settings the same except i wound my ram back on the second run to 1600 from 2400. The physics score in 3dmark 11 is ram related.

2400 ram - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7121989

1600 ram - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7134453

The difference is quite large


----------



## Slightly skewed

Here is the review on RAM speed/perfromance. http://www.overclock.net/t/1366657/ddr3-1600-vs-2133-is-there-a-difference-in-game

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Sorry I missed his post on GPU's no need to slam me for it!?


The only reason I'm doing that is because you're pushing an ignorant opinion as fact, again and it gets tiresome.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble, I have just ran 2 x 3dmark 11 for you, cpu is @4.6 on both runs, all settings the same except i wound my ram back on the second run to 1600 from 2400. The physics score in 3dmark 11 is ram related.
> 
> 2400 ram - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7121989
> 
> 1600 ram - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7134453
> 
> The difference is quite large


same ram, same timings and furthermore 100 points is a huge difference? Re-run your test, at 2400 and give me the "new" score - almost can guarantee the points will be 5-20points off. Also doing it ona cold boot might even yield you 5 more points










As shown in the link provided by me, there WAS a difference between 2400 and 1600

However, explain the real world benefits of it when using your PC.
I'll bring out my popcorn








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Here is the review on RAM speed/perfromance. http://www.overclock.net/t/1366657/ddr3-1600-vs-2133-is-there-a-difference-in-game


Yup and that's where I was alluding at:
*"So does DDR3 2133 provide a big improvement over DDR3 1600? No,* it's more of a subtle improvement. But overall I've seen frame rate improvements. "

Also for your framerate difference:
DDR3 1600
Number of frames: 3908
Avg. frame time: 26.8
Avg. frames per second: 37.3

DDR3 2133
Number of frames:4013
Avg. frame time: 26.1
Avg. frames per second: 38.3

Wow a whole 0.7 difference in the frame time
and a whole 1 frame difference in the FPS.

For the extra £50-100 you'll dish out on RAM.
I'll go and get myself a dedicated PhysX card and get a 30-40FPS GAIN.
Long story short - not worth paying that amount of difference for ram.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Now for your parts:
> Get rid of AS5 thermal paste. Get the Noctua or MX2, MX4.
> As5 has been reported by many to be greatly out-dated.


So this. I went from AS5 to MX4 and never looked back. I need to find my old screenshots but there was a nice temp drop.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> same ram, same timings and furthermore 100 points is a huge difference? Re-run your test, at 2400 and give me the "new" score - almost can guarantee the points will be 5-20points off. Also doing it ona cold boot might even yield you 5 more points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As shown in the link provided by me, there WAS a difference between 2400 and 1600
> 
> However, explain the real world benefits of it when using your PC.
> I'll bring out my popcorn


The first run is 2400, what do you not understand regards the physics score being 1500 points less????????????????


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> So this. I went from AS5 to MX4 and never looked back. I need to find my old screenshots but there was a nice temp drop.


I expect a less than 10c difference, but it is mainly to do with the longevity of AS5 that was the concern at the delid club.
That's from what I remember.

I even remember being linked a fun benchmark test that they even put MAYONNAISE on the CPU, and that out-performed AS5 LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> The first run is 2400, what do you not understand regards the physics score being 1500 points less????????????????


Didn't look at the physics score, I looked at the OVERALL score.
In fact care to explain the 100 points difference in your graphics score?
And list your timings for both rams too?
Still eating popcorn


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I expect a less than 10c difference, but it is mainly to do with the longevity of AS5 that was the concern at the delid club.
> That's from what I remember.
> 
> I even remember being linked a fun benchmark test that they even put MAYONNAISE on the CPU, and that out-performed AS5 LOL
> Didn't look at the physics score, I looked at the OVERALL score.
> In fact care to explain the 100 points difference in your graphics score?
> And list your timings for both rams too?
> Still eating popcorn


Yes i do care to explain lol the 2400 run was one I had saved @4.4

[email protected] http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7134530

The part of the bench that is cpu/ram heavy, ie physics the faster ram is miles ahead.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> *Didn't look* at the physics score, I looked at the OVERALL score.
> In fact care to explain the 100 points difference in your graphics score?
> And list your timings for both rams too?
> Still eating popcorn


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> same ram, same timings and furthermore 100 points is a huge difference? Re-run your test, at 2400 and give me the "new" score - almost can guarantee the points will be 5-20points off. Also doing it ona cold boot might even yield you 5 more points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As shown in the link provided by me, there WAS a difference between 2400 and 1600
> 
> However, explain the real world benefits of it when using your PC.
> I'll bring out my popcorn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup and that's where I was alluding at:
> *"So does DDR3 2133 provide a big improvement over DDR3 1600? No,* it's more of a subtle improvement. But overall I've seen frame rate improvements. "
> 
> Also for your framerate difference:
> DDR3 1600
> Number of frames: 3908
> Avg. frame time: 26.8
> Avg. frames per second: 37.3
> 
> DDR3 2133
> Number of frames:4013
> Avg. frame time: 26.1
> Avg. frames per second: 38.3
> 
> Wow a whole 0.7 difference in the frame time
> and a whole 1 frame difference in the FPS.
> 
> For the extra £50-100 you'll dish out on RAM.
> I'll go and get myself a dedicated PhysX card and get a 30-40FPS GAIN.
> Long story short - not worth paying that amount of difference for ram.


That's the problem. You don't look or comprehend. You looked at the *avg* from *one* benchmark and draw a conclusion from that? There's a word for people like you. If you can't be bothered to take the time to read something properly and actually understand it then there is only once place for you to be, on peoples ignore list. Unbelievable.

As for price, I'm looking on Newegg right now and while you could cherry pick large price differences between the two speeds, there are plenty of choices where the price difference is very small.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Yes i do care to explain lol the 2400 run was one I had saved @4.4
> 
> [email protected] http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7134530


That's more even







!
But that still doesn't show real-world differences between the two rams.
Ie. playing BF3/4 can you notice a difference?
The answer to that question will be: "maybe" or "no".
There shouldn't be a noticeable difference between the two in real world applications, apart from if you bench 24/7 - again what I said originally.

But hey, enjoy your purchase.
I just don't see myself recommending high-speed ram to anyone who's your "average joe", much like myself.
Realistically you'll see a 1-5% difference in games (and that's being generous).
For the same price you might spend on higher speed ram, you could spend elsewhere on your rig. Ie. that 680 over the 660ti.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> That's the problem. You don't look or comprehend. You looked at the *avg* from *one* benchmark and draw a conclusion from that? There's a word for people like you.


Oh really?
Explain the word for "people like me"


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That's more even
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> But that still doesn't show real-world differences between the two rams.
> Ie. playing BF3/4 can you notice a difference?
> The answer to that question will be: "maybe" or "no".
> There shouldn't be a noticeable difference between the two in real world applications, apart from if you bench 24/7 - again what I said originally.
> 
> But hey, enjoy your purchase.
> I just don't see myself recommending high-speed ram to anyone who's your "average joe", much like myself.
> Realistically you'll see a 1-5% difference in games (and that's being generous).
> For the same price you might spend on higher speed ram, you could spend elsewhere on your rig. Ie. that 680 over the 660ti.
> Oh really?
> Explain the work for "people like me"


Says the Avg Joe who has knocked the lid of an in warranty top of the line cpu. You embody the word contradiction unless it suits your own purchase needs, I have no issue with this but trying to whitewash everyone with simply your own opinion is futile to the extreme.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Why is 2000mhz the lowest you will go with? When Ivy's IMC's can't realistically handle more than 1600mhz?
> http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/ram/38613-gskill-tridentx-ddr3-2400-ivy-bridge-memory/?page=5
> 
> Now for your parts:
> Get rid of AS5 thermal paste. Get the Noctua or MX2, MX4.
> As5 has been reported by many to be greatly out-dated.
> 
> Other than that mate, that's looking much more like a sexy build.
> I have only one question: GPU? Where's "le gpu?"
> 
> As for mobo - I would agree with Ghost.
> You can look into the MSI gaming range too.


Thanks for the tip....My current rig has tuniq or something....I can't even get the stock cooler off...it's not like paste it is more like glue.








So I am going to avoid using that again....AS5 is the only other thing I have ever used.

GPU is HD9970 since afaik the 8xxx is skipped so that is pretty much in stone...going with Gigabyte reference probably.

I really want to try a Gigabyte Mobo and GPU together....just cuz I never owned anything of theirs and I hear lots of good things. MSI would be my runner up.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Thanks for the tip....My current rig has tuniq or something....I can't even get the stock cooler off...it's not like paste it is more like glue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I am going to avoid using that again....AS5 is the only other thing I have ever used.
> 
> GPU is HD9970 since afaik the 8xxx is skipped so that is pretty much in stone...going with Gigabyte reference probably.
> 
> I really want to try a Gigabyte Mobo and GPU together....just cuz I never owned anything of theirs and I hear lots of good things. MSI would be my runner up.


I like the Gig sniper boards. I currently have 2 Gigabyte windforce 3 hd7870, I would buy a gigabyte gpu again, highly efficient and quiet coolers.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Says the man who has knocked the lid of an in warranty top of the line cpu. You embody the word contradiction unless it suits your own purchase needs, I have no issue with this but trying to whitewash everyone with simply your own opinion is futile to the extreme.


Own purchase needs?
Nop, I'm just stating what I read when I did my purchases.

Sorry you feel that way. Feels as if you guys are trying to sway the guy into making a purchase that he simply will not need, because of your own "mistakes". I'll have nothing more to say on the subject, as it seems to be hurting some people's feelings.

As for knocking the warranty off:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club

You can look there and educate yourself.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Thanks for the tip....My current rig has tuniq or something....I can't even get the stock cooler off...it's not like paste it is more like glue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I am going to avoid using that again....AS5 is the only other thing I have ever used.
> 
> GPU is HD9970 since afaik the 8xxx is skipped so that is pretty much in stone...going with Gigabyte reference probably.
> 
> I really want to try a Gigabyte Mobo and GPU together....just cuz I never owned anything of theirs and I hear lots of good things. MSI would be my runner up.


haha!
Well the coolers sometimes are really hard to get off -that could be to do with the CPU mount bro!

Very NICE GPU man!

Gigabyte boards I've heard are extremely good and reliable. I thus bought a Gigabyte one for my mum's build.
Only problem with Gigabyte is their customer service, a little like Asus' one in the UK/EU. Apparently non-existent for gigabyte and I know it is utterly useless after 12yrs of buying Asus products, for Asus.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Own purchase needs?
> Nop, I'm just stating what I read when I did my purchases.
> 
> *Sorry you feel that way. Feels as if you guys are trying to sway the guy into making a purchase that he simply will not need, because of your own "mistakes". I'll have nothing more to say on the subject, as it seems to be hurting some people's feelings.
> *
> As for knocking the warranty off:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club
> 
> You can look there and educate yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha!
> Well the coolers sometimes are really hard to get off -that could be to do with the CPU mount bro!
> 
> Very NICE GPU man!
> 
> Gigabyte boards I've heard are extremely good and reliable. I thus bought a Gigabyte one for my mum's build.
> Only problem with Gigabyte is their customer service, a little like Asus' one in the UK/EU. Apparently non-existent for gigabyte and I know it is utterly useless after 12yrs of buying Asus products, for Asus.


Not hurting my feelings, its simply a debate, discussion or whatever you wan to call it. No malice involved. But i will point out you are contradicting yourself yet again, you advise based on your own purchase. No issue. Same in the bf3 thread advising crashdummy to buy ivy over haswell and saying haswell is not faster lol, like I said last night and I will say it again, I will run any cpu bench you want versus your delidded 3770k.

Here is my cinebench http://gyazo.com/cce8098667100c9145c9475b9a17770b

Feel free to post yours whilst i grab some popcorn.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Own purchase needs?
> Nop, I'm just stating what I read when I did my purchases.
> 
> Sorry you feel that way. Feels as if you guys are trying to sway the guy into making a purchase that he simply will not need, because of your own "mistakes". I'll have nothing more to say on the subject, as it seems to be hurting some people's feelings.
> 
> As for knocking the warranty off:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club
> 
> You can look there and educate yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha!
> Well the coolers sometimes are really hard to get off -that could be to do with the CPU mount bro!
> 
> Very NICE GPU man!
> 
> Gigabyte boards I've heard are extremely good and reliable. I thus bought a Gigabyte one for my mum's build.
> Only problem with Gigabyte is their customer service, a little like Asus' one in the UK/EU. Apparently non-existent for gigabyte and I know it is utterly useless after 12yrs of buying Asus products, for Asus.


I know all about the (lack of) ASUS support....was hoping Gigabyte would be better....do they have like no support in the U.S.?


----------



## Slightly skewed

One last post on the subject. I only chose G Skill because it is a popular brand. There are plenty of other examples of the prices being very close.

16GB 1600MHz. $178.00

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231628

16GB 2400MHz $175.00

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231589


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> One last post on the subject. I only chose G Skill because it is a popular brand. There are plenty of other examples of the prices being very close.
> 
> 16GB 1600MHz. $178.00
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231628
> 
> 16GB 2400MHz $175.00
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231589


Is there much difference with ram brands these days? I like to get some performance for free basically as we all do, that is what drove my purchase of the patriot black mamba 2133 as is the same as the 2400 with one single timing changed. I bet there are more kits like that about.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I know all about the (lack of) ASUS support....was hoping Gigabyte would be better....do they have like no support in the U.S.?


No idea about in the USA dude, sorry!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Is there much difference with ram brands these days? I like to get some performance for free basically as we all do, that is what drove my purchase of the patriot black mamba 2133 as is the same as the 2400 with one single timing changed. I bet there are more kits like that about.


Like most components I think it comes down to reputation and support more than anything. Plenty of choices these days, that's for sure. Too easy to get bogged down in minor details for the average consumer. If companies can get away with charging more for less they will.

I'm no expert on different brands binning processes or chip sources etc.


----------



## Ghost12

I was reading an article today on the possible Hawaii gpu release being bundled with a copy of bf4, I already have mine pre-ordered but if do end up with another Amd gpu that would be an attractive bundle to me as need 4 copies in this house eventually lol.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Like most components I think it comes down to reputation and support more than anything. Plenty of choices these days, that's for sure. Too easy to get bogged down in minor details for the average consumer. If companies can get away with charging more for less they will.
> 
> I'm no expert on different brands binning processes or chip sources etc.


I do feel so overwhelmed. Not so much because of the flashy puffery....not that I don't go for flash sometimes but when I do it is with no illusions.....moreso because of all the choices. I wish it was as simple as them releasing a system that is guaranteed to run BF4 with no problems. I can put it together but deciding what pieces just kill me.

What I am sure about is this monitor:
http://www.amazon.com/BenQ-Performance-XL2720T-27-Inch-LED-Lit/dp/B00BV9AOL4
The HD9970 and a CPU to support that framerate. I want to move past the 60 hz v sync on ....even if I have to settle with 120 hz v sync on it's something. Even if I have to sacrifice a bit of IQ to get the 120 I want it. I must have it....curiosity has this cat.
Motherboards might as well be alien technology to me....which is bad since making a bad choice there is deadly.
This new system is also my jump to SSD and possible non air cooling so it's a big step out of the cave for me.
I really appreciate all the help fellas.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I do feel so overwhelmed. Not so much because of the flashy puffery....not that I don't go for flash sometimes but when I do it is with no illusions.....moreso because of all the choices. I wish it was as simple as them releasing a system that is guaranteed to run BF4 with no problems. I can put it together but deciding what pieces just kill me.
> 
> What I am sure about is this monitor:
> http://www.amazon.com/BenQ-Performance-XL2720T-27-Inch-LED-Lit/dp/B00BV9AOL4
> The HD9970 and a CPU to support that framerate. I want to move past the 60 hz v sync on ....even if I have to settle with 120 hz v sync on it's something. Even if I have to sacrifice a bit of IQ to get the 120 I want it. I must have it....curiosity has this cat.
> *Motherboards might as well be alien technology to me*....which is bad since making a bad choice there is deadly.
> This new system is also my jump to SSD and possible non air cooling so it's a big step out of the cave for me.
> I really appreciate all the help fellas.


The thing to remember is a lot of the motherboards that are high end are no better than some decently price motherboards unless you need the features. Especially in the Intel range. On the Amd side a high end board is required to reach anything round or above 4.5 due to the power delivery required. SSd imo is the best upgrade anyone can make if currently using hdd in a pc today regards snappiness and Os speed, you will notice a huge jump in performance from a mech hdd. I use a 120gb ssd for windows, another 120gb ssd just for origin and a 7200rpm 64mb cache for storage.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I do feel so overwhelmed. Not so much because of the flashy puffery....not that I don't go for flash sometimes but when I do it is with no illusions.....moreso because of all the choices. I wish it was as simple as them releasing a system that is guaranteed to run BF4 with no problems. I can put it together but deciding what pieces just kill me.
> 
> What I am sure about is this monitor:
> http://www.amazon.com/BenQ-Performance-XL2720T-27-Inch-LED-Lit/dp/B00BV9AOL4
> The HD9970 and a CPU to support that framerate. I want to move past the 60 hz v sync on ....even if I have to settle with 120 hz v sync on it's something. Even if I have to sacrifice a bit of IQ to get the 120 I want it. I must have it....curiosity has this cat.
> Motherboards might as well be alien technology to me....which is bad since making a bad choice there is deadly.
> This new system is also my jump to SSD and possible non air cooling so it's a big step out of the cave for me.
> I really appreciate all the help fellas.


Honestly, if I were you, I would just wait until the game drops to see how things pan out. We might even get better insight when the beta hits in a few weeks. You already have a pretty good rig as is and despite what you might think, waiting won't actually kill you.







The last thing you want to do is rush into a purchase that ends up not doing what you want.

Ghost has it right about motherboards. Mid range price is where you want to be. Socket, ram support, sata (SSD) compatibility, port numbers and types, pcie slot numbers/speeds spacing are the main things to look for I think. Power delivery while important, is pretty similar in that mid range class. When all else fails, the more popluar 5 star rating reviews on newegg the better the choice.


----------



## Thoth420

That helps shave down the price a bit. I am not ordering today or anything. AFAIK the HD9970 should be out sometime in Oct. and I will be watching for its release like a bird of prey. Once I secure one (most likely a Gigabyte or Sapphire) the rest of the parts will be ordered along with it. Just trying to learn a little bit each day between now and then so when the time comes I have a good idea of what to get.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I third the comment about motherboards. High end ones are great, but that's generally out of the need for people like us, that just game on our pcs and don't ln2, bench etc.
As for monitor, I've gone IPS, and can't turn back. Absolutely beautiful picture.
My next monitor will be an ips 1440p @120hz for around £150. I'll have to wait a few years to actually happen.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I third the comment about motherboards. High end ones are great, but that's generally out of the need for people like us, that just game on our pcs and don't ln2, bench etc.
> As for monitor, I've gone IPS, and can't turn back. Absolutely beautiful picture.
> My next monitor will be an ips 1440p @120hz for around £150. I'll have to wait a few years to actually happen.


That is when I plan on making the reso jump. I would prefer the FPS for the time being since I will be clocking most of my time in BF4.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I third the comment about motherboards. High end ones are great, but that's generally out of the need for people like us, that just game on our pcs and don't ln2, bench etc.
> As for monitor, I've gone IPS, and can't turn back. Absolutely beautiful picture.
> My next monitor will be an ips *1440p @120hz* for around £150. I'll have to wait a few years to actually happen.


Go korean, my Qnix 2710 Pls panel can do [email protected], unfortunately it is faulty and awaiting a boat ride back though. thousands are fine.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> That is when I plan on making the reso jump. I would prefer the FPS for the time being since I will be clocking most of my time in BF4.


Cool beans
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Go korean, my Qnix 2710 Pls panel can do [email protected], unfortunately it is faulty and awaiting a boat ride back though. thousands are fine.


I was planning on going with LG or Samsung anyway







!
The reason I like using those two, is because they are the main PANEL makers in the world.

I'm pretty sure BenQ, Dell etc OEM from one of the two above.
Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Cool beans
> I was planning on going with LG or Samsung anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> The reason I like using those two, is because they are the main PANEL makers in the world.
> 
> I'm pretty sure BenQ, Dell etc OEM from one of the two above.
> Correct me if I'm wrong.


Qnix 2710 is a samsung pls panel, the yamakasi etc come from the other brands including apple. Not sure on the Benq etc, I imagine they will yes.


----------



## Thoth420

Samsung would be one of the only few brands you could talk me down on the Ben Q from.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Qnix 2710 is a samsung pls panel, the yamakasi etc come from the other brands including apple. Not sure on the Benq etc, I imagine they will yes.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/121110804377?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
PLS, isnt it Apple cinema? Or was it a samsung idr


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Wow just wow, BFBC2's netcode is one of the worst if not the absolute worst in the whole FPS genre. It was a daily nightmare (the game on the other hand is one of the best BF games ever released).
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8uKc6UDIik&list=FLlFpKEzVBJGzHgJXN1FgImQ&index=21
> 
> And for the poster that said that BFBC2's netcode was client side, it was server side.


OMG, that video is hilarious with that music, and I sadly experienced all that within 1000+ hours of play.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121110804377?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> PLS, isnt it Apple cinema? Or was it a samsung idr


Pls is Samsung`s variation of IPs. Apple is in the mix somewhere though not sure of the detail. I have had information passed that the problem I am experiencing where my panel is stuck in test mode is common on some apple cinema and caused by a loose connection. I am just hesitant to open it as was only 48hrs old when happened, if was a few months old I would be inside it already and save the rma hassle.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

That's the thing with these non-making panel makers. I feel as if they are the Apple to the smartphone world. They just package it and have software then sell it.
I rather buy from the makers themselves, that way I know I'm getting the best panel money can buy.
That principle for me applies to screens and phones


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That's the thing with these non-making panel makers. I feel as if they are the Apple to the smartphone world. They just package it and have software then sell it.
> I rather buy from the makers themselves, that way I know I'm getting the best panel money can buy.
> That principle for me applies to screens and phones


But buying korean, you get the best panel money can buy, for so much cheaper.
Just buy a pixel perfect monitor and replace the dvi cable that comes with them (its usually some cheap crap, and usually limits the oc on hz) with a good one and you're set.

You still have warranty on most of the monitors, so waiting time should be around the same, be it korean or samsung themselves. I guess difference is if you bought in a retail store personally, then you just drive there and replace it.

And Calibration profiles can usually be found on tftcentral aswell. And you can "OC" most of these monitors to atleast 96hz without any issues. Some even manage 120hz.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> But buying korean, you get the best panel money can buy, for so much cheaper.
> Just buy a pixel perfect monitor and replace the dvi cable that comes with them (its usually some cheap crap, and usually limits the oc on hz) with a good one and you're set.
> 
> You still have warranty on most of the monitors, so waiting time should be around the same, be it korean or samsung themselves. I guess difference is if you bought in a retail store personally, then you just drive there and replace it.
> 
> And Calibration profiles can usually be found on tftcentral aswell. And you can "OC" most of these monitors to atleast 96hz without any issues. Some even manage 120hz.


I understand, but Samsung and LG are both South Korean companies









As for the calibration and the OC - could you explain that a little further?
I was asked that in my LGIPS234V overview on YouTube, never thought you could OC a monitor. As that's my ONLY bottleneck in my system as it stands.
I know you can go to 76hz or something on my LG, but that is if I run the whole system at 720p.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I understand, but Samsung and LG are both South Korean companies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the calibration and the OC - could you explain that a little further?
> I was asked that in my LGIPS234V overview on YouTube, never thought you could OC a monitor. As that's my ONLY bottleneck in my system as it stands.
> I know you can go to 76hz or something on my LG, but that is if I run the whole system at 720p.


You make a custom resolution in Nvcpl or catalyst and you can change the hz there, increase by 1hz until the monitor goes blank or shows artifacts or wrong aspect.

I got my benq VA panel to 65hz, but it was pointless as I wouldnt notice any difference in the realworld.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> You make a custom resolution in Nvcpl or catalyst and you can change the hz there, increase by 1hz until the monitor goes blank or shows artifacts or wrong aspect.
> 
> I got my benq VA panel to 65hz, but it was pointless as I wouldnt notice any difference in the realworld.


good point.
Might give that a whirl for just the sake of trying.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> You make a custom resolution in Nvcpl or catalyst and you can change the hz there, increase by 1hz until the monitor goes blank or shows artifacts or wrong aspect.
> 
> I got my benq VA panel to 65hz, but it was pointless as I wouldnt notice any difference in the realworld.


The Korean thread has lot of user created calibration profiles that are outstanding, took me five minutes to install one. They are there for all the oc range, ie 96hz, 120hz and so on. Mine was fantastic until the issue which is not the panel more a pcb connection I believe. Zero dead pixels and minimal bleed. 120hz no ficker on the standard cable. 24 awg cables are having mixed results also from my reading.


----------



## Krazee

Requirements

Windows 8 Recommended ??


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Requirements
> 
> Windows 8 Recommended ??


http://www.bf4blog.com/battlefield-4-on-windows-8-will-have-better-cpu-optimization/

Quote:


> Windows 7 is thought to be the preferred operating system by most PC gamers, however naysayers of Windows 8 may want to think twice about upgrading their OS because Windows 8 has a hidden feature up its sleeve, DirectX 11.1. Windows 7 is said to use only certain portions of DirectX 11.1. DICE's Technical Director, Johan Andersson, has said that the Frostbite engine will fully support the latest version of DirectX and that systems using this software will see better performance, more specifically, better CPU optimization:
> 
> "We use DX11.1, there are some optimizations in it (constant buffer offsets, dynamic buffers as SRVs) that we got in to the API that improves CPU performance in our rendering when one runs with DX11.1. This will be in BF4." Johan Andersson stated.
> 
> This means that PC and Xbox One versions of Battlefield 4 would be more optimized than PlayStation 4, not factoring in the AMD optimizations. This is not to say Battlefield won't run great on Windows 7, DICE is known to have games that scale great to any OS and hardware set. If you're still running Windows XP, it's time to bite the bullet and upgrade as Battlefield 4 as it is not supported on that version of Windows.
> 
> The following functionality has been added in Direct3D 11.1, which is included with Windows 8, Windows RT, and Windows Server 2012. Partial support for Direct3D 11.1 is available on Windows 7 and Windows Server 2008 R2 via the Platform Update for Windows 7, which is available through the Platform Update for Windows 7.


What concerns me the most is the recommended 3GB of vram.


----------



## IAmDay

So that means I should upgrade to windows 8?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I will not upgrade to Windows 8 until they sort out their horrible UI.
All forcefully imposed.

As for 3GB of VRAM hm...
AMD?


----------



## Fanboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> What concerns me the most is the recommended 3GB of vram.


That is also my concern...I'm only running on 2GB of vram


----------



## Krazee

And I was debating about the evga step up to a 780, kinda makes the decision easier


----------



## Outcasst

I think the recommended 3GB of VRAM has something to do with the AMD Partnership, since most of their high end cards have 3GB.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I will not upgrade to Windows 8 until they sort out their horrible UI.
> All forcefully imposed.
> 
> As for 3GB of VRAM hm...
> AMD?


StartisBack


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanboy88*
> 
> That is also my concern...I'm only running on 2GB of vram


Time to go AMD


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> 
> 
> Requirements
> 
> Windows 8 Recommended ??


These people never know what theyre talking about. 7970 or 660? Right. They need to look on newegg and see which GPUs are rivals/equals


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> StartisBack


yup read into programs etc that avoid the forcefulness.

As for 3GB VRam - looks more like a marketing move, the more I think about it.
Until we see conclusive evidence of benchmarks, nothing tells me that 2GB, especially single monitor won't be enough.
I would also see it a bit ridiculous on EA;'s part to knock out all "low-end cards". BY low-end, I mean by their standards, meaning even my GTX680 is a "low-end" card, in their mind - if 3GB VRAM is the "recommended"


----------



## IAmDay

I hope my 680 is fine. If not I'll get a 770 4GB







(in a year cause I'm broke







)


----------



## Outcasst

I haven't read up on this much, but as I understand it NVIDIA cards don't fully support DX11.1 anyway, right? So would there be any benefit for switching to Windows 8 for owners of these cards?


----------



## Krazee

Microsoft can keep their windows 8, I don't want any part of it.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> These people never know what theyre talking about. 7970 or 660? Right. They need to look on newegg and see which GPUs are rivals/equals


It says 7870 not 7970. Glasses. You might need them.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> These people never know what theyre talking about. 7970 or 660? Right. They need to look on newegg and see which GPUs are rivals/equals


are u blind? they have a 7870 as recommended


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Time to go AMD


And that's what marketing does. They are trying to make you buy an AMD card
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I hope my 680 is fine. If not I'll get a 770 4GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (in a year cause I'm broke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Lol - I won't spend money for it.
EA gets a huge middle finger from me.

Always about the money, that's all they care about. EA's change so much in the last 10 years.
I'm just glad they got voted worst company in 2012 & 2013:
http://www.forbes.com/sites/insertcoin/2013/04/09/ea-voted-worst-company-in-america-again/
http://www.forbes.com/sites/insertcoin/2012/04/04/ea-is-the-worst-company-in-america-now-what/

I wish there was an alternative to BF - but there's nothing quite like it.
COD doesn't even come close.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*


I wonder how well my 760 with 2gb of Vram will do....


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> It says 7870 not 7970. Glasses. You might need them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> are u blind? they have a 7870 as recommended


My bad missed that. And yea my prescription is a little outdated









Also....Chill. No need to respond like that.


----------



## amd655

LOL @ 3GB Vram.
LOL @ Win 8
LOL @ recommended GPU's that cannot even utilize 3GB Vram o.0


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> My bad missed that. And yea my prescription is a little outdated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also....Chill. No need to respond like that.


Unfortunately that's the tone I even get if I make a mistake








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> LOL @ 3GB Vram.
> LOL @ Win 8
> LOL @ recommended GPU's that cannot even utilize 3GB Vram o.0


Just realised the last point.
That just made me chuckle - well pointed out.


----------



## Krazee

Whats even better is the 30 GB of space, so how big will the DLCs be? Another 30 GB??


----------



## amd655

Looks like 1.5-2GB imo, i know cards that can use a full 1.5/2GB Vram, that are in the range of 660/680/7950/7870XT.

This is nothing more than marketing, Fermi 480/580 will run this fine with no AA i bet, as will 69xx Radeon cards 6950/6970


----------



## qcktthfm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> LOL @ 3GB Vram.
> LOL @ Win 8
> LOL @ recommended GPU's that cannot even utilize 3GB Vram o.0


Good calls!


----------



## EliteReplay

my 7950 can go up to 2.2GB Ultra setting 1080p 4x MSAA on BF3... if u see bf4 has better polished textures and all of that... so why are u so exceptical with 3gb of ram?


----------



## Ghost12

Interesting spec sheet, the 3gb looks like an oversight to me or intentional marketing with the near release of Hawaii. If 3gb was recommended why list 2gb cards? does not make any sense. If this game can run on those minimum specs there is no way it will not be fine with the current mid to high range gpu current gen.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Whats even better is the 30 GB of space, so how big will the DLCs be? Another 30 GB??


Isn't BF3 already 20GB?
Thus BF4, would make sense if it was 30GB no?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Looks like 1.5-2GB imo, i know cards that can use a full 1.5/2GB Vram, that are in the range of 660/680/7950/7870XT.
> 
> This is nothing more than marketing, Fermi 480/580 will run this fine with no AA i bet, as will 69xx Radeon cards 6950/6970


Good shout batman!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> my 7950 can go up to 2.2GB Ultra setting 1080p 4x MSAA on BF3... if u see bf4 has better polished textures and all of that... so why are u so exceptical with 3gb of ram?


Cards recommended run on low bus widths, you need 384-Bit or higher to process 3GB effectively.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I have plans on trying Windows 8.1. If I see good difference from Windows 7 just more reason to stay with W8.1


----------



## Ghost12

I cant believe some of you are seriously questioning your mid to high end current gen 2gb cards lol, and even your OS. A tiny % of Os users have adopted windows 8 so it will be fine on 7, the new Amd gpu is around the corner with an AMD sponsorship for bf4. It is just simple marketing, this game will most likely be bundled with Hawaii cards.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I cant believe some of you are seriously questioning your mid to high end current gen 2gb cards lol, and even your OS. A tiny % of Os users have adopted windows 8 so it will be fine on 7, the new Amd gpu is around the corner with an AMD sponsorship for bf4. It is just simple marketing, this game will most likely be bundled with Hawaii cards.


I know my 760 will run just fine, I'm just hoping it will be able to push high settings +


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> I know my 760 will run just fine, I'm just hoping it will be able to push high settings +


I would like to bet it does.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> I know my 760 will run just fine, I'm just hoping it will be able to push high settings +


2 760's definitely will.


----------



## Timu

You know, I am thankful that I got 2 4GB 670s after reading those requirements, and to think I was originally going to get 2 2GB 680s...


----------



## xutnubu

I thought this game was going to be 64bit only...


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> my 7950 can go up to 2.2GB Ultra setting 1080p 4x MSAA on BF3... if u see bf4 has better polished textures and all of that... so why are u so exceptical with 3gb of ram?


It does? I never see usages above 1500MB at those very same settings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I cant believe some of you are seriously questioning your mid to high end current gen 2gb cards lol, and even your OS. A tiny % of Os users have adopted windows 8 so it will be fine on 7, the new Amd gpu is around the corner with an AMD sponsorship for bf4. It is just simple marketing, this game will most likely be bundled with Hawaii cards.


I'm only considering win8 simply because my CPU is aging at this point and any little bit might help.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 2 760's definitely will.


Well if SLI/CF works as well as it does in BF3 it won't be enough because usages will be garbage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> I thought this game was going to be 64bit only...


I was expecting this as well. I guess it was either just an unconfirmed rumour or they changed their minds.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> my 7950 can go up to 2.2GB Ultra setting 1080p 4x MSAA on BF3... if u see bf4 has better polished textures and all of that... so why are u so exceptical with 3gb of ram?


But it really doesnt so far.


----------



## delavan

I will NOT upgrade to W8 for BF4.

And lol at the 3GB GFX memory requirement. It's a dink marketing move...
I'm due for a GFX card upgrade this fall, and we'll see...I already pre-ordered the game, so going AMD for the "supposedly" free copy of BF4 is not an option.

I'm looking at SLI 770 4GBs if the price is good, single 780 if not...and SLI 760s if i'm a little poor comes x-mas time.
Can't wait to read if the reviews/benchmarks show an actual improvement with 2+GB of VRAM!

Let's see what Hawai brings to the table in terms of price drops on the Nvidia side of things...


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> But it really doesnt so far.


yes it does... the minimum memory usage i get is like 1.8GB... i guess u are playing CQ maps then or metro? lol


----------



## Slightly skewed

I think we need to keep in mind that there is a single player part of this game that may very well be more demanding in that vram area. I'm only concerned because I've seen what mishandled vram programming and over usages can do to performance in a game. That involves things like massive usage drops, fps drops and stuttering. All things that can't be going on in a MP game.


----------



## delavan

Right now, for the sake of the discussion, I'm running a single 560TI TFII at 1920 x 1200. In BF3, all high setttings with a few ULTRA, V-Sync enabled. I play MP on 64 man servers. VRAM usage is ranging from 950-1000 megs...GPU usage is 99%....no stutter, no lag.

So yes I see that VRAM is needed, especially if BF4 is requesting more....but my take is that everybody with a 2GB card will be able to run BF4 all on HIGH....let's see what ULTRA brings to the table before people start to upgrade lol!


----------



## OutlawII

Lets look at the difference between minumum and recommended.512 vs 3gb so they are saying it will be playable with 512 mb of vram but 3gb is recommended ? That is a huge frickin difference i say its some hardcore AMD DICE trolling.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> It does? I never see usages above 1500MB at those very same settings.
> *I'm only considering win8 simply because my CPU is aging at this point and any little bit might help.*
> Well if SLI/CF works as well as it does in BF3 it won't be enough because usages will be garbage.
> I was expecting this as well. I guess it was either just an unconfirmed rumour or they changed their minds.


As you know I just lost my windows 8 on my other rig to the wife, she likes 7 and I am missing 8 badly after using it since consumer review through to release day pro. I think a call to Microsoft is in the pipeline to somehow get my license to this new board. Has this game been confirmed to use up to 8 threads this time over 6? I thought I read it somewhere, you have hyper threading which will help a bunch if optimised correctly.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> I thought this game was going to be 64bit only...


It would be hard for me to believe that any AAA games will be going 64bit only any time soon. Even on pc's with newer OS, 32bit is still a huge portion of the pie. I wouldn't expect big dev's to just cut off those people from the game.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> So that means I should upgrade to windows 8?


No


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> It would be hard for me to believe that any AAA games will be going 64bit only any time soon. Even on pc's with newer OS, 32bit is still a huge portion of the pie. I wouldn't expect big dev's to just cut off those people from the game.


but y'a know...it's EA. They simply don't give a flying monkey.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> As you know I just lost my windows 8 on my other rig to the wife, she likes 7 and I am missing 8 badly after using it since consumer review through to release day pro. I think a call to Microsoft is in the pipeline to somehow get my license to this new board. Has this game been confirmed to use up to 8 threads this time over 6? I thought I read it somewhere, you have hyper threading which will help a bunch if optimised correctly.


Well that's the problem. We don't know for sure how it's going to run. These specs don't really mean much. This i7 does support HT which I will gladly turn back on if it actually uses it worth a damn and doesn't cause stuttering like it does in BF3. I see zero performance difference fps wise in BF3 with HT on.


----------



## CannedBullets

The game is going to be on DX11, wouldn't that mean it would be 64 bit? Yeah I'd only upgrade to Windows 8 if you're building a new PC or if you got a Windows 8 for free, if you already have Windows 7 then its not worth upgrading to.

Good thing I got a 4 GB GTX 770.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Well that's the problem. We don't know for sure how it's going to run. These specs don't really mean much. This i7 does support HT which I will gladly turn back on if it actually uses it worth a damn and doesn't cause stuttering like it does in BF3. I see zero performance difference fps wise in BF3 with HT on.


there is none that's why.
I don't know a game that actually uses HT.
I use HT for video rendering.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> there is none that's why.
> I don't know a game that actually uses HT.
> I use HT for video rendering.


I think Crysis 3 uses 8 threads.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I think Crysis 3 uses 8 threads.


Crysis always used to be the benchmark of all games.
Wouldn't surprise me if it in fact did use 8 threads.

I can't remember, but not long ago didn't we realise suddenly BF3 decided to use 6 threads, out of the blue?
How could I check how many threads are being used?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Crysis always used to be the benchmark of all games.
> Wouldn't surprise me if it in fact did use 8 threads.
> 
> I can't remember, but not long ago didn't we realise suddenly BF3 decided to use 6 threads, out of the blue?
> How could I check how many threads are being used?


Bf3 uses 6 to my knowledge. Hwinfo is good and just been advised task manager but not tried that yet.


----------



## Thoth420

I can't decide AMD/AMD 8 core system new 9xxx(if it actually comes out soon) or 3rd or 4th Gen Intel/Nvidia 780 which I can get the ball rolling on right now.....urggh.
Got the green light on funds so the project is a GO at this point. I am such a terrible decider and this stuff gets my anxiety going into overdrive.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I can't decide AMD/AMD 8 core system new 9xxx(if it actually comes out soon) or 3rd or 4th Gen Intel/Nvidia 780 which I can get the ball rolling on right now.....urggh.
> Got the green light on funds so the project is a GO at this point. I am such a terrible decider and this stuff gets my anxiety going into overdrive.


I own both and will give my honest opinion, no bias whatsoever. I can see no difference gaming with my eye or playability between the 2, *BUT* I play no lowly threaded games whatsoever, I have spent 900hs in bf3 in 12 months. The Amd is great in bf3, crysis3, metro ll etc so basically any modern title and cost roughly half. If you can sufficiently afford the Intel rig go Intel for all round gaming performance, if budget constrained or conscious go Amd. Do not be fooled into thinking the Amd can not play games sufficiently even with multi gpu set ups.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I personally thought, when buying a PC that AMD was more AIMED towards core gamers.
Whereas Intel was for the overall package.

That's how I felt about it, don';t know if that was right or wrong thinking.
Still wouldn't know what to decide between the two.
Only reason I would go with intel, is because of its all round performance beating AMD.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I own both and will give my honest opinion, no bias whatsoever. I can see no difference gaming with my eye or playability between the 2, *BUT* I play no lowly threaded games whatsoever, I have spent 900hs in bf3 in 12 months. The Amd is great in bf3, crysis3, metro ll etc so basically any modern title and cost roughly half. If you can sufficiently afford the Intel rig go Intel for all round performance, if budget constrained or conscious go Amd. Do not be fooled into thinking the Amd can not play games sufficiently even with multi gpu set ups.


I def have a budget around the 2000 US mark. 2500 would be the ultimate ceiling. The display and the GPU(AMD or Nvidia) eat up half of that since I don't want a multi card config I am stuck between two flagship single GPU's and one doesn't exist yet. I am pretty set on a mid range Gigabyte Mobo no matter which way I go for a processor. A 256 SSD and one storage drive or a 512 SSD alone(and will grab some more storage later). I would like to have a good chunk of my games installed on the SSD. BF4 especially. 30 GB it says and even if that assumes all the expansions(which I know it doesn't) will eat a decent chunk out of that.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Why not Intel/AMD 9xxx? Might be better and cheaper than the 780. I won't lie, I'm biased toward Intel cpu's, so I say go that way. You won't ever being saying to yourself, "I wish I had gone with AMD." I mean, unless you needed those extra few dollars for food.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Why not Intel/AMD 9xxx? Might be better and cheaper than the 780. I won't lie, I'm biased toward Intel cpu's, so I say go that way. *You won't ever being saying to yourself, "I wish I had gone with AMD." I mean, unless you needed those extra few dollars for food.*


This is a 100% true way of looking at it and made me laugh. Amd performs great, but there is no justification to new build Amd with gaming as the primary objective when the budget is available to build a decent high end Intel system.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Why not Intel/AMD 9xxx? Might be better and cheaper than the 780. I won't lie, I'm biased toward Intel cpu's, so I say go that way. You won't ever being saying to yourself, "I wish I had gone with AMD." I mean, unless you needed those extra few dollars for food.


It's not anywhere close to starving critical my living situation is very comfortable so unless the US gets invaded, zombie outbreak or EMP causes chaos and society breaks down into something out of Mad Max then its all Murica' over here. That aside I do have a budget of 2000 with a ceiling of 2500. This is a semi gift semi loan so I have some wiggle room.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> [/B]
> 
> This is a 100% true way of looking at it and made me laugh. Amd performs great, but there is no justification to new build Amd with gaming as the primary objective when the budget is available to build a decent high end Intel system.


Problem with your argument is an intel CPU is not needed for a gaming rig. My phenom x4 980 was perfectly fine for gaming. Anyone saying if you have the money then buy intel is mis informed. My work computer is intel because I don't have to pay for it and my personal is AMD. Because I would rather spend my money that has a better performance vs cost ratio. Intel will never win that battle.

I am clearly not a fanboy. I spend money on what works. Also the gpu chase is also cost vs performance. There are guys on here buying triple titans. To each his own, but nobody every said "I wish I would have paid more money on Intel for a extremely minimal gain"


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Problem with your argument is an intel CPU is not needed for a gaming rig. My phenom x4 980 was perfectly fine for gaming. Anyone saying if you have the money then buy intel is mis informed. My work computer is intel because I don't have to pay for it and my personal is AMD. Because I would rather spend my money that has a better performance vs cost ratio. Intel will never win that battle.
> 
> *I am clearly not a fanboy.* I spend money on what works. Also the gpu chase is also cost vs performance. There are guys on here buying triple titans. To each his own, but nobody every said "I wish I would have paid more money on Intel for a extremely minimal gain"


Defense == Fanboyism.

Why on earth say anything at all else?

And sorry but intel>AMD, which is why he stated what he did.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> yes it does... the minimum memory usage i get is like 1.8GB... i guess u are playing CQ maps then or metro? lol


So youre playing BF4 and you know it uses 1.8GB of VRAM and has miles better textures?

Alright....

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Anyway my 680 uses ~1.2GB VRAM on Ultra on 64p conquest maps. Nothing more, so I dont get how some of you got such high vram usage. Especially since the textures are awfuuuuuuuul


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Problem with your argument is an intel CPU is not needed for a gaming rig. My phenom x4 980 was perfectly fine for gaming. Anyone saying if you have the money then buy intel is mis informed. My work computer is intel because I don't have to pay for it and my personal is AMD. Because I would rather spend my money that has a better performance vs cost ratio. Intel will never win that battle.
> 
> I am clearly not a fanboy. I spend money on what works. Also the gpu chase is also cost vs performance. There are guys on here buying triple titans. To each his own, but nobody every said "I wish I would have paid more money on Intel for a extremely minimal gain"


There is a clear cut difference between something being "fine" or "good enough" and wanting the best and having the funds to be comfortable paying for it. Benchmarks don't lie and depending on what you play and your set-up, you may very well see a noticeable improvement. I don't think it's been misinformed consumers or advertising that has kept Intel on top all of these years.
And it's funny you should say that because I've seen people say just that. They regretted thier AMD decision. Never the other way around.


----------



## Thoth420

Well the system is primarily for gaming but I would like something that can record and edit my gameplay footage.


----------



## RemagCP

I would think BF4 would be roughly 10-20% harder to run then BF3.

All it really is, is BF3.5, which I personally don't mind. It's like a DLC that has all new Weapons/Vehicles/Maps/Modes/Factions and Commanders, so it's not too bad. Oh and I guess a single player campaign for the two people who really liked BF3's.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> I thought this game was going to be 64bit only...


That was the plan originally, but here's what repi had to say about this turnaround:
Quote:


> @TavaFIN we manged to scale down the requirements to 32-bit without sacrificing anything for our 64-bit version


https://twitter.com/repi/status/377152600941944832


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> There is a clear cut difference between something being "fine" or "good enough" and wanting the best and having the funds to be comfortable paying for it. Benchmarks don't lie and depending on what you play and your set-up, you may very well see a noticeable improvement. I don't think it's been misinformed consumers or advertising that has kept Intel on top all of these years.
> And it's funny you should say that because I've seen people say just that. They regretted thier AMD decision. Never the other way around.


Price/Performance Ratio never has anything to do with being comfortable paying for it. Benchmarks don't lie and there are tons of articles showing dual cores running high performance games without any issue, so that is when I have issue with people giving bias advice. I am very glad I didnt get an i5 when that is what everyone recommended.

People who regret their AMD decision were uninformed when they made their original purchase. I have both Intel and AMD and am very happy with both. I say I am not a fan boy because I use my computers for a specific purpose and don't rack up credit card debit trying to be an OCN badass.. Calling someone a fanboy on OCN is always the first thing to happen instead of being honest about benchmarks and price/performance ratio. Hence the guy that is running a i7 3930k with dual 780.. I am not going to pay 1-2k more for maxed out FPS. like I said in my original post "to each his own", but people need to be more transparent in their recommendations.

BF4 has released their recommended specs any rig in the 2k range will run it easily on high settings!

Cant wait for the game to come out


----------



## cravinmild

2k remark made me sad. 2K to run on high settings, theres still a setting higher than that







The price of this hobby just keeps getting more expensive. Good thing I have all you great guys to help me spend my money wisely, id hate to buy something I didn't need


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Price/Performance Ratio never has anything to do with being comfortable paying for it. Benchmarks don't lie and there are tons of articles showing dual cores running high performance games without any issue, so that is when I have issue with people giving bias advice. I am very glad I didnt get an i5 when that is what everyone recommended.
> 
> People who regret their AMD decision were uninformed when they made their original purchase. I have both Intel and AMD and am very happy with both. I say I am not a fan boy because I use my computers for a specific purpose and don't *rack up credit card debit trying to be an OCN badass..* Calling someone a fanboy on OCN is always the first thing to happen instead of *being honest about benchmarks and price/performance ratio.* *Hence the guy that is running a i7 3930k with dual 780..* I am not going to pay 1-2k more for maxed out FPS. like I said in my original post "to each his own", but people need to be more transparent in their recommendations.
> 
> BF4 has released their recommended specs any rig in the 2k range will run it easily on high settings!
> 
> Cant wait for the game to come out


Cry more please.


----------



## Timu

I'll be sure to check how much VRAM it takes at 1440p!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Price/Performance Ratio never has anything to do with being comfortable paying for it. Benchmarks don't lie and there are tons of articles showing dual cores running high performance games without any issue, so that is when I have issue with people giving bias advice. I am very glad I didnt get an i5 when that is what everyone recommended.
> 
> People who regret their AMD decision were uninformed when they made their original purchase. I have both Intel and AMD and am very happy with both. I say I am not a fan boy because I use my computers for a specific purpose and don't rack up credit card debit trying to be an OCN badass.. Calling someone a fanboy on OCN is always the first thing to happen instead of being honest about benchmarks and price/performance ratio. Hence the guy that is running a i7 3930k with dual 780.. I am not going to pay 1-2k more for maxed out FPS. like I said in my original post "to each his own", but people need to be more transparent in their recommendations.
> 
> BF4 has released their recommended specs any rig in the 2k range will run it easily on high settings!
> 
> Cant wait for the game to come out


You are correct as far as what the more informed and intelligent purchasing decision would be, *if* you were on a budget. And I made my recommendation because the person has room to spare in that budget department, is looking to run the game at 120fps and I truely feel that a higher end Intel will accomplish that goal better and serve a longer life than an amd. There is nothing wrong with going for the cheaper version but you'll find having to replace it sooner due to obsolescence. I've had this 920 for 4 years or there abouts and it's still holding it's own. What you're willing to pay and what someone else is willing to pay doesn't make your opinion or choice any more right. Personally, I think anyone who picked up a titan after the 780's hit is a more money than brains fool simply because the price difference is so large and the return negligible. Especially since nvidia support, driver wise is pretty dismal for them.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Problem with your argument is an intel CPU is not needed for a gaming rig. My phenom x4 980 was perfectly fine for gaming. Anyone saying if you have the money then buy intel is mis informed. My work computer is intel because I don't have to pay for it and my personal is AMD. Because I would rather spend my money that has a better performance vs cost ratio. Intel will never win that battle.
> 
> I am clearly not a fanboy. I spend money on what works. Also the gpu chase is also cost vs performance. There are guys on here buying triple titans. To each his own, but nobody every said "I wish I would have paid more money on Intel for a extremely minimal gain"


You obviously did not read my earlier post`s on the subject, I suggest you do. Check my sig rigs, I have no bias. There is no justification unless budget constrained to new build Amd where *gaming* is the *primary objective* and not price/perf ratio.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> You obviously did not read my earlier post`s on the subject, I suggest you do. Check my sig rigs, I have no bias. There is no justification unless budget constrained to new build Amd where *gaming* is the *primary objective* and not price/perf ratio.


I am an intel fanbob too, although my real fan love is for the Phenom II's o.0 but yeah


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RemagCP*
> 
> I would think BF4 would be roughly 10-20% harder to run then BF3.
> 
> All it really is, is BF3.5, which I personally don't mind. It's like a DLC that has all new Weapons/Vehicles/Maps/Modes/Factions and Commanders, so it's not too bad. Oh and I guess a single player campaign for the two people who really liked BF3's.


agreed, but paying another 80€ for "DLC" isnt very...cheap


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> agreed, but paying another 80€ for "DLC" isnt very...cheap


Can wait for the first dlc to start coming out, prices drops, or buy trough a proxy etc...
several options.
I am glad the 64bit 8gb ram allows the PC to evolve and have a motivation to upgrade for once.
even though I dont think I need to go x79 and 2011 with 4930k, but who knows


----------



## mongen

eek, hoping I can run BF4 at medium at least, if not high with a few things turned down. My 6950 is only 1GB from memory...


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongen*
> 
> eek, hoping I can run BF4 at medium at least, if not high with a few things turned down. My 6950 is only 1GB from memory...


Should do medium-high fine.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

In my opinion, AMD is a better choice price to performance wise.
When you build PC's you should set yourself a limit.
Or else you'll be looking at quad SLI Titans.

A budget is crucial to any PC build.
More so your use for the PC too.

Mum's PC build was meant to be a cheap build - built her PC for £350, incl monitor £450.
Mine was meant to be a gaming capable PC and rendering videos fast - so under £1500


----------



## keikei

All BF4 Assault Rifles In Action! Latest Build (Battlefield 4 Paracel Storm Gameplay/Commentary)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HOo7_NNHu4


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> All BF4 Assault Rifles In Action! Latest Build (Battlefield 4 Paracel Storm Gameplay/Commentary)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HOo7_NNHu4


Good video. I like the look of this game, I know some do not feel the graphics are greatly improved but it looks clean and sharp to me with better colours. Itching to play


----------



## iARDAs

Are the scenarios on MP maps scripted? such as the big ship going towards the beach at the beg. of the movie?


----------



## keikei

The amount of customization for the gun alone is mind-blowing.... Players can have the exact same gun, but with all the different setups, you can fine tune it to fit your play style. Very cool.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Are the scenarios on MP maps scripted? such as the big ship going towards the beach at the beg. of the movie?


Players have to trigger them.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> All BF4 Assault Rifles In Action! Latest Build (Battlefield 4 Paracel Storm Gameplay/Commentary)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HOo7_NNHu4


Wish someone would do a video showing off all the Support Class weapons...







. It seems like I'm the only one who enjoys supplying everyone with ammo


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Wish someone would do a video showing off all the Support Class weapons...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It seems like I'm the only one who enjoys supplying everyone with ammo


I love playing as support, the satisfaction I got when shooting the M60 whilst having my sound system LOUD TAK TAK TAK TAK -so dam satisfying!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Wish someone would do a video showing off all the Support Class weapons...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It seems like I'm the only one who enjoys supplying everyone with ammo


I love giving ammo but I am so terrible with the LMGs for the most part so I use the rifle hybrid ones or like the AS VAL but then whenever I am using the AS VAL I play all ninja and my position is often bad for dropping ammo. This is because I use the AS VAL exclusively on the recon class and hotswap gagdets alot so I have a playstyle that fits the gun. I guess I should just take the AS VAL out of my support rotation or just stop using it period since it isn't in BF4.

I wish they would just call it what it really is....the VSS Vintorez and in reality it is not a PDW so its classified so wrong.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I love playing as support, the satisfaction I got when shooting the M60 whilst having my sound system LOUD TAK TAK TAK TAK -so dam satisfying!


Damn Right!


----------



## iARDAs

Looking at the BF4 video

I like the deploy screen of BF3 better, but BF4 has so many customizations which is good.

Pointing system is a bit different. You also get points per second or so while capturing a flag.

I don't like the font of the game. Things like Enemy Killed or stuff like that was a bit better on BF3 if you ask me.

Graphics look great, does not seem too different from BF3 but it is hard to tell from this video. I need to download the game and see it myself.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Looking at the BF4 video
> 
> I like the deploy screen of BF3 better, but BF4 has so many customizations which is good.
> 
> Pointing system is a bit different. You also get points per second or so while capturing a flag.
> 
> I don't like the font of the game. Things like Enemy Killed or stuff like that was a bit better on BF3 if you ask me.
> 
> Graphics look great, does not seem too different from BF3 but it is hard to tell from this video. I need to download the game and see it myself.


Effects look a lot better, and the screen seems less messy, as for the UI, i really like it, it is a welcomed break from the blue UI in BF3.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I love playing as support, the satisfaction I got when shooting the M60 whilst having my sound system LOUD TAK TAK TAK TAK -so dam satisfying!


I hate you guys that can benefit from their sound systems.

I have a Harman Kardon surround system that is rusting there in the living room because appereantly my wife thinks they are too loud and the house becomes a battlefield.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I love playing as support, the satisfaction I got when shooting the M60 whilst having my sound system LOUD TAK TAK TAK TAK -so dam satisfying!


Don't forget that support is best friend and best looking class.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Don't forget that support is best friend and best looking class.


Oh my god, there is me on the left xD

All you will hear is cheg cheg cheg cheg with my silencer attached, and a barrage of blurriness, then impending death xD


----------



## ihatelolcats

parcel storm? is this a usps sponsored game?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> parcel storm? is this a usps sponsored game?


Unfortunately no, it is TNT.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> parcel storm? is this a usps sponsored game?


I made a comment about the name and how it will be the new nose hair canal when they released the news about the map on Facebook...glad to see someone else making similar cracks. Parcel Storm so it shall forever be dubbed.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I hate you guys that can benefit from their sound systems.
> 
> I have a Harman Kardon surround system that is rusting there in the living room because appereantly my wife thinks they are too loud and the house becomes a battlefield.


haha awww








I won't let my lady tell me off for my sound system.
Considering I review audio, she better darn get used to it, or else she's not for me lol. I just have to find one....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Don't forget that support is best friend and best looking class.


I think sniper is the best looking - like a NINJA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> parcel storm? is this a usps sponsored game?


hahahaha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Unfortunately no, it is TNT.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I made a comment about the name and how it will be the new nose hair canal when they released the news about the map on Facebook...glad to see someone else making similar cracks. Parcel Storm so it shall forever be *dubbed*.


Someone call for me







?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I can't decide AMD/AMD 8 core system new 9xxx(if it actually comes out soon) or 3rd or 4th Gen Intel/Nvidia 780 which I can get the ball rolling on right now.....urggh.
> Got the green light on funds so the project is a GO at this point. I am such a terrible decider and this stuff gets my anxiety going into overdrive.


On the front for GPU's, you should probably wait for the AMD 9xxx series to come out and see a few benchmarks then decide. They are going to be a premium on release no matter how they sit in the market, so that is something to consider.

Intel vs AMD, both of their top tier offerings are very close to performance in gaming, with OC's considered. Either way you go, should be a good experience and be strong for some time. Although if you do go AMD, typically they will keep the same socket for a few revisions of CPU, so you could potentially upgrade cpu and keep your motherboard when that is necessary. Another thing to consider may be how each of the cpu's handle crossfire/sli. If you may consider that in the future, let that play a role in deciding which cpu you go with too.


----------



## SLADEizGOD

Some game play to take a look at..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HOo7_NNHu4


----------



## SLADEizGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I hate you guys that can benefit from their sound systems.
> 
> I have a Harman Kardon surround system that is rusting there in the living room because appereantly my wife thinks they are too loud and the house becomes a battlefield.


I feel you. My wife hates hearing gun shots & bombs at 2am..So I bought me a pair of A40's..lol (Astro Gaming Headsets). Best thing I ever owned.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLADEizGOD*
> 
> I feel you. My wife hates hearing gun shots & bombs at 2am..So I bought me a pair of A40's..lol (Astro Gaming Headsets). Best thing I ever owned.


oh no - when it becomes late I put on my headphones.
I can't stand being disturbed in MY OWN sleep, thus HATE it if I were disturbing ANYONE in THEIR sleep.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Might just be the audio quality in the video but most of the guns sound like they are held together by screws that aren't tightened enough.


----------



## Krazee

I need to pickup a good headset but there are way too many choices and i'm being lazy and not doing the proper research


----------



## Amhro

I would like sounds like this
especially m416


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> I would like sounds like this
> especially m416


Much better. Definitely on the right track.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I need to pickup a good headset but there are way too many choices and i'm being lazy and not doing the proper research


check the headphone club for suggestions. I suggest actual headphones and an external Mic.


----------



## Thoth420

I just went with the logitech wireless circamural or w/e. A buddy has and loves them.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> All BF4 Assault Rifles In Action! Latest Build (Battlefield 4 Paracel Storm Gameplay/Commentary)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HOo7_NNHu4


Finally a video where the guy playing it is on the Chinese side!


----------



## Thoth420

Just ordered all this to make a gaming rig...minus the OS I have that already. BF4 will be the primary title. Thoughts? Comments. Concerns! I am only expecting a light OC on the CPU and no OC on the GPU at all so keep that in mind.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Case: Corsair Vengeance C70 Military Green
Motherboard: ASUS Maximus VI HERO Z87
CPU: Haswell i5 4670k
GPU: EVGA Reference GeForce GTX 780 3GB 384-Bit GDDR5
RAM: G.SKILL Sniper 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 1600
PSU: CORSAIR HX Series HX750
Cooling: CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler
Boot Drive: SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series 2.5" 128GB SATAIII
Storage Drive: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB SATAIII 7200RPM 64MB Cache
Disc Drive: LG 24X DVD Burner - Bare Drive Black SATA Model GH24NS95 - OEM
Operating System: Windows 7 Pro 64-bit
Display: BenQ XL Series XL2420TE Black-Red 24"
Comms: Logitech G930 USB Connector Circumaural Wireless Gaming Headset
Keyboard: UNDECIDED (needs to be a mini 88 keys for simple typing only)
Gamepad: Razer Orbweaver Elite Mechanical Gaming Keypad
Mouse: Cyborg R.A.T. 5
Footpedals: Fragpedal Dual



Shout out to everyone(too many to mention) that helped me wade through all the parts to decide.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Just ordered all this to make a gaming rig...minus the OS I have that already. BF4 will be the primary title. Thoughts? Comments. Concerns! I am only expecting a light OC on the CPU and no OC on the GPU at all so keep that in mind.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Case: Corsair Vengeance C70 Military Green
> Motherboard: ASUS Maximus VI HERO Z87
> CPU: Haswell i5 4670k
> GPU: EVGA Reference GeForce GTX 780 3GB 384-Bit GDDR5
> RAM: G.SKILL Sniper 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 1600
> PSU: CORSAIR HX Series HX750
> Cooling: CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler
> Boot Drive: SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series 2.5" 128GB SATAIII
> Storage Drive: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB SATAIII 7200RPM 64MB Cache
> Disc Drive: LG 24X DVD Burner - Bare Drive Black SATA Model GH24NS95 - OEM
> Operating System: Windows 7 Pro 64-bit
> Display: BenQ XL Series XL2420TE Black-Red 24"
> Comms: Logitech G930 USB Connector Circumaural Wireless Gaming Headset
> Keyboard: UNDECIDED (needs to be a mini 88 keys for simple typing only)
> Gamepad: Razer Orbweaver Elite Mechanical Gaming Keypad
> Mouse: Cyborg R.A.T. 5
> Footpedals: Fragpedal Dual
> 
> 
> 
> Shout out to everyone(too many to mention) that helped me wade through all the parts to decide.


can't really suggest anything - as that looks great!
Might be worth getting the AX750 or AX850 from Corsair - better efficiency, from what I remember.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> can't really suggest anything - as that looks great!
> Might be worth getting the AX750 or AX850 from Corsair - better efficiency, from what I remember.


Thanks man.








I originally had the ax760i in there but after careful consideration and comparison feel the hx 750 will be more than adequate as I don't really plan on SLI. I like the simplicity of a single GPU. I needed room for my foot pedal experiment and stayed right inside my max budget of 2500. Peripherals killed me.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Thanks man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I originally had the ax760i in there but after careful consideration and comparison feel the hx 750 will be more than adequate as I don't really plan on SLI. I like the simplicity of a single GPU. I needed room for my foot pedal experiment and stayed right inside my max budget of 2500. Peripherals killed me.


But they are both 750watts.
The only difference between the two is price and efficiency, am I mistaken?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> But they are both 750watts.
> The only difference between the two is price and efficiency, am I mistaken?


Not at all you are totally correct. I don't pay the power bill and have the option of using my tachyon 1000 watt and putting the hx750 in The Hatch. They all have the potential to coil whine and if that happens I am going to just splurge on a be quiet or silent marketed psu.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Not at all you are totally correct. I don't pay the power bill and have the option of using my tachyon 1000 watt and putting the hx750 in The Hatch. They all have the potential to coil whine and if that happens I am going to just splurge on a be quiet or silent marketed psu.


My AX750 is dead silent.
My Corsair CX 430W V2 - that I got REALLY cheap for my mum's build - has coil whine, even whilst the PC is off.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> My AX750 is dead silent.
> My Corsair CX 430W V2 - that I got REALLY cheap for my mum's build - has coil whine, even whilst the PC is off.


Same here the tx750 was dead silent but it is sold and gone. I got 70 bucks for it and it was almost two years old.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Just ordered all this to make a gaming rig...minus the OS I have that already. BF4 will be the primary title. Thoughts? Comments. Concerns! I am only expecting a light OC on the CPU and no OC on the GPU at all so keep that in mind.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Case: Corsair Vengeance C70 Military Green
> Motherboard: ASUS Maximus VI HERO Z87
> CPU: Haswell i5 4670k
> GPU: EVGA Reference GeForce GTX 780 3GB 384-Bit GDDR5
> RAM: G.SKILL Sniper 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 1600
> PSU: CORSAIR HX Series HX750
> Cooling: CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler
> Boot Drive: SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series 2.5" 128GB SATAIII
> Storage Drive: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB SATAIII 7200RPM 64MB Cache
> Disc Drive: LG 24X DVD Burner - Bare Drive Black SATA Model GH24NS95 - OEM
> Operating System: Windows 7 Pro 64-bit
> Display: BenQ XL Series XL2420TE Black-Red 24"
> Comms: Logitech G930 USB Connector Circumaural Wireless Gaming Headset
> Keyboard: UNDECIDED (needs to be a mini 88 keys for simple typing only)
> Gamepad: Razer Orbweaver Elite Mechanical Gaming Keypad
> Mouse: Cyborg R.A.T. 5
> Footpedals: Fragpedal Dual
> 
> 
> 
> Shout out to everyone(too many to mention) that helped me wade through all the parts to decide.


Well I'm going to have to ask why you didn't opt for the faster ram that's exactly the same price.
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=G.SKILL+Sniper+8GB+%282+x+4GB%29+240-Pin+DDR3+SDRAM+&N=-1&isNodeId=1

And is there anything from your current build that you can just use again, like the case? Most people carry over parts to save money or use that savings to upgrade. I have a feeling you'll be needing/wanting a pretty decent CPU cooler for an average CPU OC. Average for OCN anyways.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Well I'm going to have to ask why you didn't opt for the faster ram that's exactly the same price.
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=G.SKILL+Sniper+8GB+%282+x+4GB%29+240-Pin+DDR3+SDRAM+&N=-1&isNodeId=1
> 
> And is there anything from your current build that you can just use again, like the case? Most people carry over parts to save money or use that savings to upgrade. I have a feeling you'll be needing/wanting a pretty decent CPU cooler for an average CPU OC. Average for OCN anyways.


I have a cooler on there. The h100i. By the time I got to RAM I was more in the mindset of "let me find something quick that isn't Corsair Vengeance since I have an abundance of that". I plan on making a few small changes but only after BF4 is out for a while and I see how it runs on a straight stock configuration. Thanks for your input sir.


----------



## Timu

Going to enjoy knifing in this game, also lol at the death animation.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> 
> 
> Going to enjoy knifing in this game, also lol at the death animation.


Yeah I am also very excited to work on my knife and counter knife skills. I am torn between binding my two foot pedals knife(left) and the secondary sight/scope(right). I am pretty sold on the right one but the left is either going to be the knife or push to talk.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Finally a video where the guy playing it is on the Chinese side!


Also in this video @ 9:38 some text pops up that tells you what buttons to lean, finally we can lean around corners!!!

Edit: in this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HOo7_NNHu4


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Yeah I am also very excited to work on my knife and counter knife skills. I am torn between binding my two foot pedals knife(left) and the secondary sight/scope(right). I am pretty sold on the right one but the left is either going to be the knife or push to talk.


Wait, what? You're going to be using foot pedals? wth


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Yeah I am also very excited to work on my knife and counter knife skills. I am torn between binding my two foot pedals knife(left) and the secondary sight/scope(right). I am pretty sold on the right one but the left is either going to be the knife or push to talk.


Have you checked your new psu is haswell low power state compatible?.

http://techreport.com/review/24897/the-big-haswell-psu-compatibility-list


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Wait, what? You're going to be using foot pedals? wth


Yep I asked xfactor what he thought the best bind for the secondary scope would be since the conventional left shoot right zoom ....kinda no great button for twitch. He replied "footpedals lol" which got me thinking.....exercise....two extra twitch buttons that I can essentially hit no matter where my hands are on the orbweaver and r.a.t. which have lots of buttons. He basically reinforced an idea I had a while back when grinding to gladiator and so I put it in motion.

Skewed I don't really have a conventional approach to PC gaming when it comes to binds and tend to think vastly out of the box. Being a console gamer since 8 bit NES until around when Warcraft 2 came out and then not really serious until World of Warcraft came out I have always been at odds with a normal keyboard and always felt a mouse could use more buttons even back then. WoW reinforced this even more with its need for over 9000 binds and macros. I have way more keys than I will ever need for BF4 so the question is more about the what to bind each action to. Pretty much LMB is shoot and RMB is zoom Space will stay jump and just about everything else is a custom binds I theorycraft and test. I mean do a google search of what my keyboard gamepad looks like if in my sig if you haven't seen it before....been on zboard butterflys for 7 years now all the way back when Ideazon was the company and the board was even cheaper material than my current one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Have you checked your new psu is haswell low power state compatible?.


Aside from it saying the same as my Tachyon 1000 on newegg "New 4th Gen CPU Certified Haswell Ready" .....I have no idea. Please elaborate?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Yep I asked xfactor what he thought the best bind for the secondary scope would be since the conventional left shoot right zoom ....kinda no great button for twitch. He replied "footpedals lol" which got me thinking.....exercise....two extra twitch buttons that I can essentially hit no matter where my hands are on the orbweaver and r.a.t. which have lots of buttons. He basically reinforced an idea I had a while back when grinding to gladiator and so I put it in motion.
> Aside from it saying the same as my Tachyon 1000 on newegg "New 4th Gen CPU Certified Haswell Ready" .....I have no idea. Please elaborate?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Yep I asked xfactor what he thought the best bind for the secondary scope would be since the conventional left shoot right zoom ....kinda no great button for twitch. He replied "footpedals lol" which got me thinking.....exercise....two extra twitch buttons that I can essentially hit no matter where my hands are on the orbweaver and r.a.t. which have lots of buttons. He basically reinforced an idea I had a while back when grinding to gladiator and so I put it in motion.
> Aside from it saying the same as my Tachyon 1000 on newegg *"New 4th Gen CPU Certified Haswell Ready"* .....I have no idea. Please elaborate?


Well if that is what says, that would be what is. Nice build.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So youre playing BF4 and you know it uses 1.8GB of VRAM and has miles better textures?
> 
> Alright....
> 
> uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> Anyway my 680 uses ~1.2GB VRAM on Ultra on 64p conquest maps. Nothing more, so I dont get how some of you got such high vram usage. Especially since the textures are awfuuuuuuuul


wasn't the alpha build taking around ~2.2GB of VRAM at 1080p with 4x MSAA? with most of the textures missing from the alpha build!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

If you counter knife, can you be re countered?
Or does the original knifer get screwed?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> If you counter knife, can you be re countered?
> Or does the original knifer get screwed?


Endless loop divide by zero. I think the person being knifed just has a quick chance to counter making a knife kill risky. That is pure speculation though.


----------



## CptDanko

Theres a video on youtube showing the counter knifing. It could indeed be an endless loop, all depends how fast your reflexes are. THey stated DICE will probably just lower the time you have to counter to make it more difficult.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> Theres a video on youtube showing the counter knifing. It could indeed be an endless loop, all depends how fast your reflexes are. THey stated DICE will probably just lower the time you have to counter to make it more difficult.


Also a very plausible idea...diminishing returns.


----------



## jimbolevy

I have a 3570K @ 4.2GHz.

This CPU will cut it...right?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Yep I asked xfactor what he thought the best bind for the secondary scope would be since the conventional left shoot right zoom ....kinda no great button for twitch. He replied "footpedals lol" which got me thinking.....exercise....two extra twitch buttons that I can essentially hit no matter where my hands are on the orbweaver and r.a.t. which have lots of buttons. He basically reinforced an idea I had a while back when *grinding to gladiator* and so I put it in motion.
> 
> Skewed I don't really have a conventional approach to PC gaming when it comes to binds and tend to think vastly out of the box. Being a console gamer since 8 bit NES until around when Warcraft 2 came out and then not really serious until World of Warcraft came out I have always been at odds with a normal keyboard and always felt a mouse could use more buttons even back then. WoW reinforced this even more with its need for over 9000 binds and macros. I have way more keys than I will ever need for BF4 so the question is more about the what to bind each action to. Pretty much LMB is shoot and RMB is zoom Space will stay jump and just about everything else is a custom binds I theorycraft and test. I mean do a google search of what my keyboard gamepad looks like if in my sig if you haven't seen it before....been on zboard butterflys for 7 years now all the way back when Ideazon was the company and the board was even cheaper material than my current one.


I'm not sure that would would for me as the reaction time would just be too long. Come to think of it, I might be a dinosaur. I don't understand what that bold part means. I'm not sure I want to know but I'm going to ask anyways.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbolevy*
> 
> I have a 3570K @ 4.2GHz.
> 
> This CPU will cut it...right?


Yes, that cpu will work just fine.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I'm not sure that would would for me as the reaction time would just be too long. Come to think of it, I might be a dinosaur. I don't understand what that bold part means. I'm not sure I want to know but I'm going to ask anyways.


Top 0.5 percent of arena teams(3v3 or 5v5 but 3v3 is like hardcore there is a 2v2 which is ranked but doesn't allow for gladiator) in a battlegroup(a bunch of various servers PVE and PVP) during an arena season (several months).
First 3 seasons length:
Arena Season 1 (February - June, 2007)
Arena Season 2 (June - November, 2007)
Arena Season 3 (November, 2007 - July, 2008)
and so on and so forth...

I did 3v3 Gladiator on Server Kel' Thuzad which is Battlegroup: Nightfall season 3 and 4.

The rank 1 team in the battlegroup gets to retain the title forever with the name of that arena season as a prefix. Gladiators just keep their title for the whole next season like a WWE belt. All gladiators are awarded with a special flying mount exclusive to the rank and they are different each season(pokemon..).

It's digital crack.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbolevy*
> 
> I have a 3570K @ 4.2GHz.
> 
> This CPU will cut it...right?


indeed it will, but why only 4.2ghz? PORQUE NO 4.5ghz?

As for knifing:
I wish it was like this:
I knife, guy counter knifes, if I RE-COUNTER his knife, he dies - no more loop etc about it.
Or else it will be silly.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> If you counter knife, can you be re countered?
> Or does the original knifer get screwed?


Player 1 attempts to knife Player 2
Player 2 counters the knife and Player 1 dies.

That's all it is. There is no re-countering the counter. The time window for countering a knife is 0.5secs (or at least it was 0.5secs in alpha).










Source: start @ 1:45 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuNT4fvVT0s


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> indeed it will, but why only 4.2ghz? PORQUE NO 4.5ghz?
> 
> As for knifing:
> I wish it was like this:
> I knife, guy counter knifes, if I RE-COUNTER his knife, he dies - no more loop etc about it.
> Or else it will be silly.


I like the way too. As long as it isn't getting ridiculous.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Player 1 attempts to knife Player 2
> Player 2 counters the knife and Player 1 dies.
> 
> That's all it is. There is no re-countering the counter. The time window for countering a knife is 0.5secs (or at least it was 0.5secs in alpha).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: start @ 1:45 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuNT4fvVT0s


But I WANT A MATRIX SCENARIOOOO!!!
Haha epic - thanks a lot for the confirmation +rep

I also agree with Jack - that time period is quite a lot. It is almost like it is AGAINST the guy knifing. That's why I would have liked a re-counter knife.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> But I WANT A MATRIX SCENARIOOOO!!!
> Haha epic - thanks a lot for the confirmation +rep
> 
> I also agree with Jack - that time period is quite a lot. It is almost like it is AGAINST the guy knifing. That's why I would have liked a re-counter knife.


Add the games interpolation(network smoothing factor) into that though. Maybe idk just figure I should mention it.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Add the games interpolation(network smoothing factor) into that though. Maybe idk just figure I should mention it.


It is pretty close i would say









Especially if you are lagging.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Add the games interpolation(network smoothing factor) into that though. Maybe idk just figure I should mention it.


Yes that's a good point.

I forgot they added Zero'ing in in BF4! Really looking forward to that!

Also on another point - reloading.
You DO NOT lose bullets it seems when reloading on a non-empty mag?
I thought that was a feature they wanted to implement?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yes that's a good point.
> 
> I forgot they added Zero'ing in in BF4! Really looking forward to that!


Will be nice for those who want arma style play whilst still having mad action.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Will be nice for those who want arma style play whilst still having mad action.


I would like to play like that, I always get annoyed when I have to aim over a guys head for bullet drop, yet the assault rifle is full auto and kills me.
Adds more accuracy to the sniper class - something I like.

Btw see my edit above.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yes that's a good point.
> 
> I forgot they added Zero'ing in in BF4! Really looking forward to that!
> 
> Also on another point - reloading.
> You DO NOT lose bullets it seems when reloading on a non-empty mag?
> I thought that was a feature they wanted to implement?


They backpeddled on that? Damn......that hurts.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> They backpeddled on that? Damn......that hurts.


at least it seems like it looking at Jack's videos and calculating the bullets before and after lol


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yes that's a good point.
> 
> I forgot they added Zero'ing in in BF4! Really looking forward to that!
> 
> Also on another point - reloading.
> You DO NOT lose bullets it seems when reloading on a non-empty mag?
> I thought that was a feature they wanted to implement?


It will be in hardcore afaik.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> It will be in hardcore afaik.


only?


----------



## MCarlo

yeah only in hardcore


----------



## Krazee

Good feature even if only in hardcore


----------



## Amhro

anyone wanted to see LMGs in bf4?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone wanted to see LMGs in bf4?


Bit disappointed I must say.
All the guns lack that GRUNT that you used to get.

I must say I'm really impressed with the graphics and the details to the guns.

Also is it me - or are all explosions MUFFLED?
No idea if that's the recording or the game itself. I just HOPE it is the game.


----------



## amd655

RPK-12 sounds proper muscular and masculine xD


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

All the guns sound good to me granted its all recorded.


----------



## kcuestag

I wish I could sleep until October 1st and get to the BETA!


----------



## drs101

Is anyone upgrading to windows 8 for this game?

is windows 8 worth it?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drs101*
> 
> Is anyone upgrading to windows 8 for this game?
> 
> is windows 8 worth it?


Just wait for the Beta, then we'll know the real difference in performance, don't expect much, but it'll be there.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Good feature even if only in hardcore


Going to be something having that combined with no bullet counter to rely on.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I wish I could sleep until October 1st and get to the BETA!


Agreed


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I wish I could sleep until October 1st and get to the BETA!


Supposed to be September 30th for me.


----------



## Krazee

Premium and Pre-order gets three extra days before open beta


----------



## SirProudNoob

Is anyone interested in joining a clan with me? I'm going to go knife only, but I need some revive buddies.


----------



## Ponycar

oh man, i wasnt going to preorder but those videos are so awesome.................


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Yep I asked xfactor what he thought the best bind for the secondary scope would be since the conventional left shoot right zoom ....kinda no great button for twitch. He replied "footpedals lol" which got me thinking.....exercise....two extra twitch buttons that I can essentially hit no matter where my hands are on the orbweaver and r.a.t. which have lots of buttons. He basically reinforced an idea I had a while back when grinding to gladiator and so I put it in motion.
> 
> Skewed I don't really have a conventional approach to PC gaming when it comes to binds and tend to think vastly out of the box. Being a console gamer since 8 bit NES until around when Warcraft 2 came out and then not really serious until World of Warcraft came out I have always been at odds with a normal keyboard and always felt a mouse could use more buttons even back then. WoW reinforced this even more with its need for over 9000 binds and macros. I have way more keys than I will ever need for BF4 so the question is more about the what to bind each action to. Pretty much LMB is shoot and RMB is zoom Space will stay jump and just about everything else is a custom binds I theorycraft and test. I mean do a google search of what my keyboard gamepad looks like if in my sig if you haven't seen it before....been on zboard butterflys for 7 years now all the way back when Ideazon was the company and the board was even cheaper material than my current one.


Why did you move away from the zboard? If they made a standalone, mechanical pad of that butterfly config I think it would be amazing... My original merc board is still working for me, but is getting a bit spongey and unresponsive with intense key combinations. Dunno if the newer models are much better in quality or not.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Don't know if anyone seen but you can lean around corners now.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*
> 
> Don't know if anyone seen but you can lean around corners now.


We already have that in bf3, it`s called client side hit detection, just move the network slider lol works a treat


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> We already have that in bf3, it`s called client side hit detection, just move the network slider lol works a treat


hahahaha


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Premium and Pre-order gets three extra days before open beta


Well I do have Premium so I'll be on the battlefield early.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Why did you move away from the zboard? If they made a standalone, mechanical pad of that butterfly config I think it would be amazing... My original merc board is still working for me, but is getting a bit spongey and unresponsive with intense key combinations. Dunno if the newer models are much better in quality or not.


Because one day they will cease to exist. I contacted steel series and they are unpopular to the degree that they are being phased out. So instead of filling my closet with a stack of them I would rather learn now on the orbweaver which is more similar to a keyboard. This way I can make transitions as needed. I do love and always will love the zboard. The problem is lack of a mechanical one...the buttons layout are comfortable and all that but not really as responsive as I would like. Also I am willing to bet the win8 and beyond support will be non existent.

Also to answer your question the original mercs build is exactly the same as the stealth. Just backlights.


----------



## EliteReplay

This is BF3 memory USAGE on Norshar canals, TDM 64players up to 1833 and this is a tiny map


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> This is BF3 memory USAGE on Norshar canals, TDM 64players up to 1833 and this is a tiny map


Yeah, it is called allocated memory.

And your FPS is low for a 7950?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Yeah, it is called allocated memory.
> 
> And your FPS is low for a 7950?


Locking framerate?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Because one day they will cease to exist. I contacted steel series and they are unpopular to the degree that they are being phased out. So instead of filling my closet with a stack of them I would rather learn now on the *orbweaver* which is more similar to a keyboard. This way I can make transitions as needed. I do love and always will love the zboard. The problem is lack of a mechanical one...the buttons layout are comfortable and all that but not really as responsive as I would like. Also I am willing to bet the win8 and beyond support will be non existent.
> 
> Also to answer your question the original mercs build is exactly the same as the stealth. Just backlights.


+1, i use the Nostromo. Could not play without is. A big advantage


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> +1, i use the Nostromo. Could not play without is. A big advantage


Ya it seems popular and I do play WoW so lots of buttons is helpful and programmable peripherals is even more valuable.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Ya it seems popular and I do play WoW so lots of buttons is helpful and programmable peripherals is even more valuable.


I don`t know if it is the amount of buttons but the positioning. Space under thumb, directional pad at thumb and an extra thumb button, also the comfort of its perfect hand and wrist rest shape. All my weapons changes are on that d pad and knife/melee on the single thumb button, never have to move the hand at all.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I don`t know if it is the amount of buttons but the positioning. Space under thumb, directional pad at thumb and an extra thumb button, also the comfort of its perfect hand and wrist rest shape. All my weapons changes are on that d pad and knife/melee on the single thumb button, never have to move the hand at all.


Where they buttons are is def key too...that is why I like the zboard so much over a conventional keyboard. Transitioning between the game pad and the keypad is something I am so used to. The orbweaver is such a good transition piece.

I am planning on doing the exact same thing with mine weapons and kit 1 and 2 on dpad since right now I use the tilt wheel on the g700 for the primary and secondary and the smaller keys on it for the kits but that is being replaced for the RAT...not as many buttons but that is ok....making them back in orbweaver and footpedals.

For games like BF4 I have more than enough buttons so placement is key....I have all the buttons for WoW specifically since there really is no limit to abilities and macros.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> making them back in orbweaver and footpedals.


Footpedals?

I also use the old belkin version of the nostromo, the n52te. Works wonderfully in any fps game I have tried. I wish there were more keypads with the mech keys, I hate how much razor wants for one 3rd of a mech board.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Footpedals?
> 
> I also use the old belkin version of the nostromo, the n52te. Works wonderfully in any fps game I have tried. I wish there were more keypads with the mech keys, I hate how much razor wants for one 3rd of a mech board.


Yep....body optimization bro.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Speaking of foot pedals:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3nsQLD-0-g

Pretty expensive though.
I have one of these portable rock back drum kits, a while ago I was thinking about trying to use the bass drum pedal for push to talk, but never actually got around to plugging it in.

On the actual topic of how you use the canted iron sights though, I think it will be a toggle thing like fire mode selection.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Speaking of foot pedals:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3nsQLD-0-g
> 
> Pretty expensive though.
> I have one of these portable rock back drum kits, a while ago I was thinking about trying to use the bass drum pedal for push to talk, but never actually got around to plugging it in.
> 
> On the actual topic of how you use the canted iron sights though, I think it will be a toggle thing like fire mode selection.


These are the ones I grabbed.
http://www.amazon.com/Fragpedal-Dual-PC-Gaming-Footpedal/dp/B005OL87NW

The whole reason I really wanted the footpedals was the canted sight because no bind will really be as good as the pedal once you get used to it. If it does happen to be a toggle (which I considered and hope it is) then the pedal is even better imo.

I am interested if anyone can confirm how it works.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

You can switch scope whilst in battle, so I'm guessing there will be a button for the sights. V is the one to adjust the zeroing in for the snipers. Could well be the same button for other classes


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Yeah, it is called allocated memory.
> 
> And your FPS is low for a 7950?


His GPU is probably throttling.Being used only 86% which doesn't stress it out + 82C.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You can switch scope whilst in battle, so I'm guessing there will be a button for the sights. V is the one to adjust the zeroing in for the snipers. Could well be the same button for other classes


I really can't wait for beta so I can theorycraft my elaborate keybinds.








A game within a game.


----------



## Ghost12

Cd keys starting to appear on the cheaper sites, Saw bf4 £29 this morning and Arma 3 for £12 but Russian, tempted to try vpn for that at that price


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I really can't wait for beta so I can theorycraft my elaborate keybinds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A game within a game.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Do you guys think an HD 7950 @ 1150mhz will be able to max the game in the MP @ 55+fps - 1680x1050?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Do you guys think an HD 7950 @ 1150mhz will be able to max the game in the MP @ 55+fps - 1680x1050?


I personally think so, more so at 1080P


----------



## mongen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Do you guys think an HD 7950 @ 1150mhz will be able to max the game in the MP @ 55+fps - 1680x1050?


Time to update your monitor first - 1080 at least!!


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

From what I'm reading it will have the same external battlelog/server browser that BF3 did. If that's the case I'm sticking to what I said within the first five minutes of playing BF3. "I'm never buying another BF title again if they stick with this stupid system."


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*
> 
> From what I'm reading it will have the same external battlelog/server browser that BF3 did. If that's the case I'm sticking to what I said within the first five minutes of playing BF3. "I'm never buying another BF title again if they stick with this stupid system."


Can I ask what you dislike about the server finder etc. being browser based?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongen*
> 
> Time to update your monitor first - 1080 at least!!


Agreed.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Can I ask what you dislike about the server finder etc. being browser based?
> Agreed.


When I want to play a game I double-click the icon to load it, pick the server I want, and then play it.

I don't want to load up a launcher platform, double-click the icon, have my browser open, pick the server I want, have the actual game client load, and then play it. Don't forget all the times you try to do this and can't because battlelog needs to be updated. Are you a Waterfox user? If so then you might as well forget about playing at all because battlelog isn't compatible with Waterfox.

They could have implemented battlelog without adding in all those extra steps between the user and the gameplay. I could have forgiven them for that after BF3 because I figured with all the backlash over it online I figured they would have learned from it(there was even a petition involved). Now that BF4 is coming out it doesn't appear that they learned anything at all. They're just concerning themselves with how many different ways they can force battlelog on to the player. They straight up ignored our complaints and tried to pay us off with crap like battlelog mobile access.

It's from EA so naturally none of this is surprising to me. For some time now I've been really, really, really hoping they tank on some big investment and go under because of it. The world would be a better place without that company.


----------



## Ghost12

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*
> 
> When I want to play a game I double-click the icon to load it, pick the server I want, and then play it.
> 
> I don't want to load up a launcher platform, double-click the icon, have my browser open, pick the server I want, have the actual game client load, and then play it. Don't forget all the times you try to do this and can't because battlelog needs to be updated. Are you a Waterfox user? If so then you might as well forget about playing at all because battlelog isn't compatible with Waterfox.
> 
> They could have implemented battlelog without adding in all those extra steps between the user and the gameplay. I could have forgiven them for that after BF3 because I figured with all the backlash over it online I figured they would have learned from it(there was even a petition involved). Now that BF4 is coming out it doesn't appear that they learned anything at all. They're just concerning themselves with how many different ways they can force battlelog on to the player. They straight up ignored our complaints and tried to pay us off with crap like battlelog mobile access.
> 
> It's from EA so naturally none of this is surprising to me. For some time now I've been really, really, really hoping they tank on some big investment and go under because of it. The world would be a better place without that company.






I like battlelog.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> 
> I like battlelog.


Battlelog itself isn't the problem. The problem is how they implemented it as more steps between you and the game. They could have given us battlelog in all its glory but left the launching of the game and the server browser out of your web browser which wouldn't have detracted from battlelog at all.


----------



## Seid Dark

Using BL is very simple. Bind BL to browser favorites tool bar, go to your favorite server and press launch. Origin starts by itself, it's faster to go to server than in BF2 or BC2. I don't understand the complains at all, only legitimate one is that BL does not support some niche browsers.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Using BL is very simple. Bind BL to browser favorites tool bar, go to your favorite server and press launch. Origin starts by itself, it's faster to go to server than in BF2 or BC2. I don't understand the complains at all, only legitimate one is that BL does not support some niche browsers.


Yes agree, I do not launch through origin, I launch in battlelog browser itself. First game load opens origin as do not have on windows start up but after that takes seconds really.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> When I want to play a game I double-click the icon to load it, pick the server I want, and then play it.
> 
> I don't want to load up a launcher platform, double-click the icon, have my browser open, pick the server I want, have the actual game client load, and then play it. Don't forget all the times you try to do this and can't because battlelog needs to be updated. Are you a Waterfox user? If so then you might as well forget about playing at all because battlelog isn't compatible with Waterfox.
> 
> They could have implemented battlelog without adding in all those extra steps between the user and the gameplay. I could have forgiven them for that after BF3 because I figured with all the backlash over it online I figured they would have learned from it(there was even a petition involved). Now that BF4 is coming out it doesn't appear that they learned anything at all. They're just concerning themselves with how many different ways they can force battlelog on to the player. They straight up ignored our complaints and tried to pay us off with crap like battlelog mobile access.
> 
> It's from EA so naturally none of this is surprising to me. For some time now I've been really, really, really hoping they tank on some big investment and go under because of it. The world would be a better place without that company.


Thanks for the response...I have that kind of hate for Activision/Blizzard. They are way more greedy than EA at least in my opinion....that said EA is no peach. I just love Battlefield and thus the Catch 22.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Yes agree, I do not launch through origin, I launch in battlelog browser itself. First game load opens origin as do not have on windows start up but after that takes seconds really.


This is also the method I use.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Using BL is very simple. Bind BL to browser favorites tool bar, go to your favorite server and press launch. Origin starts by itself, it's faster to go to server than in BF2 or BC2. I don't understand the complains at all, only legitimate one is that BL does not support some niche browsers.


Why should I have to go through extra steps to play the game? Why should I have to perform certain tasks to speed up the process of playing the game when the original way that has been done for many years and is still done by all other developers is far superior, faster, and more convenient? Why does my web browser have to be part of the process? Why can't I just double-click the game icon, choose my server, and play? Battlelog is cool if you care about that sort of thing, but EA decided to go the extra mile by making it a mandatory step(s) in the process of launching the game which is unnecessary, bulky, and downright stupid.

The reason EA is still in business is because gamers just sit back and take the abuse and deal with the bad ideas these developers implement. If more people voiced their opinions and spoke with their wallets we wouldn't have stuff like this forced on us, we wouldn't have to add battlelog to our bookmarks bar to reduce the steps required to play bf3/4, we wouldn't have to load origins to play the game or add origins to our startup folder to avoid having to run it manually, etc. Stop settling for what they think we want and need and tell them what you actually want and need.

I'm not one of those gamers. If EA puts more steps between me and the game and makes my web browser mandatory for launching/playing then I won't give them my money because I refuse to reward them for counter-productive and inconvenient ideas. If EA gives BF4 the traditional system of launching the game and puts the server browser back in it I'll buy that game and play the crap out of it AND use battlelog for what it was intended to be used for...tracking and showing off your stats.


----------



## Seid Dark

But there isn't a extra step. If it makes you happy you can make desktop shortcut to BL. All previous BF games had inferior server browsers, BL coupled with Better Battlelog plugin is very good.


----------



## meloj17

I don't see what is so difficult in binding BL to browser and clicking. The things ppl complain about. What I hate are the errors and disconnects, that's all I have against BL. Not to mention queues are bugged with BBL.


----------



## amd655

BL has it's uses, and for the most part is very good.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meloj17*
> 
> I don't see what is so difficult in binding BL to browser and clicking. The things ppl complain about. What I hate are the errors and disconnects, that's all I have against BL. Not to mention queues are bugged with BBL.


You're missing the entire point here. I never said anything about it being difficult. Some of the the words I used were "counter-productive" and "inconvenient." Not to mention the fact they blatantly ignored the huge backlash and petition over it after BF3 came out. It boggles my mind that anyone that calls him/herself a gamer is ok with these practices.

As I outlined several times already Battlelog itself is not the problem. The way in which they implemented it is the problem. They should have made BL and the game separate from each other like, for example, BFBC2 and bfbcs.com(don't know if this page is official or not, but you know what I mean).

Some of us just don't want to lie down and take it from EA anymore.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*
> 
> You're missing the entire point here. I never said anything about it being difficult. Some of the the words I used were "counter-productive" and "inconvenient." Not to mention the fact they blatantly ignored the huge backlash and petition over it after BF3 came out. It boggles my mind that anyone that calls him/herself a gamer is ok with these practices.
> 
> Some of us just don't want to lie down and take it from EA anymore.


Then do what you wish, why have we got to hear your moaning?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*
> 
> You're missing the entire point here. I never said anything about it being difficult. Some of the the words I used were "counter-productive" and "inconvenient." Not to mention the fact they blatantly ignored the huge backlash and petition over it after BF3 came out. It boggles my mind that anyone that calls him/herself a gamer is ok with these practices.
> 
> Some of us just don't want to lie down and take it from EA anymore.


I am not ok with the practice of completely ignoring something if a large part of your playerbase is telling you they don't like something new and that they feel it is a mistake.
On the other side of that lets examine Blizzard and WoW for a moment. They do the opposite of ignore what players ask for....unfortunately this is one of the main things that makes the game get worse and worse as time goes on.
If there is one thing I am certain of in this illusion we call "reality" is that everything is connected and nothing is as simple as it seems. As gamers and consumers most of us are "through the looking glass" and while companies do questionable things for self serving reasons so do some gamers(see pirating).
I guess what I am trying to convey is that the world is grey.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*
> 
> You're missing the entire point here. I never said anything about it being difficult. Some of the the words I used were "counter-productive" and "inconvenient." Not to mention the fact they blatantly ignored the huge backlash and petition over it after BF3 came out. It boggles my mind that anyone that calls him/herself a gamer is ok with these practices.
> 
> Some of us just don't want to lie down and take it from EA anymore.


The first thing most people open is their browser and it's almost always open in the background so this is really a non issue for the majority. It's a couple of extra clicks and literally seconds to accomplish these tasks so maybe thank the cushy, easy lifestyle that you are living that allows you to complain about non issues like these. I like Battlelog and it's actually more convenient for me and others as it allows you hang out with your friends in the game lobby while you chat and decide what you want to play without having to actually launch the game.

And complaining about new or obscure software not being supported. Really.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Then do what you wish, why have we got to hear your moaning?


I'm pretty sure this forum has ignore and report features. You're welcome to use them if you feel it is necessary.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I am not ok with the practice of completely ignoring something if a large part of your playerbase is telling you they don't like something new and that they feel it is a mistake.
> On the other side of that lets examine Blizzard and WoW for a moment. They do the opposite of ignore what players ask for....unfortunately this is one of the main things that makes the game get worse and worse as time goes on.
> If there is one thing I am certain of in this illusion we call "reality" is that everything is connected and nothing is as simple as it seems. As gamers and consumers most of us are "through the looking glass" and while companies do questionable things for self serving reasons so do some gamers(see pirating).
> I guess what I am trying to convey is that the world is grey.


Back when BF3 hit the shelves the following weeks saw floods of complaints on the official BF3 forum. It was insane. Instead of addressing the complaints they started to delete threads and replies. Once it became too much for them to handle they decided to just ignore everyone.

I can't really speak to anything Blizzard has done as I honestly haven't really paid them much attention or money since my Diablo2 days. Since then I've only played Starcraft2 a bit and it was ok.


----------



## phinexswarm71

if battlelog was flawless i'd be fine with it but since battlelog is full of bugs its a prove that battlelog just brought bugs with it to bf3 and didnt add any convenience or advantage whats so ever,its obvious that battlelog is there just for the purpose to mitigate piracy
heck,my game experience could have been better if not every second game i try wouldnt disconnect on me
but im not sure if the disconnection problems prolongs from its launch to me or just my new avg internet security just hates punkbusters so i cant decide how worse it is so nevermind


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> The first thing most people open is their browser and it's almost always open in the background so this is really a non issue for the majority. It's a couple of extra clicks and literally seconds to accomplish these tasks so maybe thank the cushy, easy lifestyle that you are living that allows you to complain about non issues like these. I like Battlelog and it's actually more convenient for me and others as it allows you hang out with your friends in the game lobby while you chat and decide what you want to play without having to actually launch the game.
> 
> And complaining about new or obscure software not being supported. Really.


Nothing like visiting the forums being able to chat to your mates at the same time via the battlelog system, i have never played a game called Electronic Arts either


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*
> 
> I'm pretty sure this forum has ignore and report features. You're welcome to use them if you feel it is necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back when BF3 hit the shelves the following weeks saw floods of complaints on the official BF3 forum. It was insane. Instead of addressing the complaints they started to delete threads and replies. Once it became too much for them to handle they decided to just ignore everyone.
> 
> I can't really speak to anything Blizzard has done as I honestly haven't really paid them much attention or money since my Diablo2 days. Since then I've only played Starcraft2 a bit and it was ok.


Things were changed to suit both PC/Consoles, you have to remember that DICE/EA are opening to a wider audience, which i am fine with, only the most die hard PC fanboys care about it anyway.

Yes, things were a lot different from Beta, get over it, were you happy with magic sink holes in the maps? how about the massively glitched animations??

DICE/EA did a heck of a lot between Beta to Retail, they also scaled back a couple of things which was due to consoles, Beta was really ugly on console because of certain features, i have no gripes, i let it go ages ago where it belonged.

Falling through floor.



Glitched Animation


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> The first thing most people open is their browser and it's almost always open in the background so this is really a non issue for the majority. It's a couple of extra clicks and literally seconds to accomplish these tasks so maybe thank the cushy, easy lifestyle that you are living that allows you to complain about non issues like these. I like Battlelog and it's actually more convenient for me and others as it allows you hang out with your friends in the game lobby while you chat and decide what you want to play without having to actually launch the game.
> 
> And complaining about new or obscure software not being supported. Really.


It wasn't a non-issue when the official forums were being flooded for weeks with complaints and petitions were started over it. Right now if you go to the forums you'll see a bunch of threads about this stuff that say "this post has been censored ." If you're ok with poor business and game development practices then that's your decision and it truly is unfortunate that gamers like me are forced to live with the consequences.

If you want to chat with friends do it in game, or use teamspeak(overlay available), or use skype, or use xfire, or use origins which has to be running anyway and will have those same friends you have on battlelog, or use any number of other options that have been available and are far more convenient than what DICE has done by trying to reinvent the wheel.

Battlelog as a stand-alone stats tracking/sharing tool with social media aspects is a neat tool. Battlelog and your web browser being required to launch and play the game, on top of origins, is poor development.

Excuse me for not drinking the BF/EA koolaid. After at least two decades of gaming I know where I need to draw the line and that's why I won't be buying BF4. You're just going to have to accept the fact that there are people in the world that have negative opinions about the game you love so much.


----------



## amd655

Everyone stop drinking EA/DICE Koolaid!!!! -whatever that crap is anyway o.0

Tea for me ta.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> if battlelog was flawless i'd be fine with it but since battlelog is full of bugs its a prove that battlelog just brought bugs with it to bf3 and didnt add any convenience or advantage whats so ever,its obvious that battlelog is there just for the purpose to mitigate piracy
> heck,my game experience could have been better if not every second game i try wouldnt disconnect on me
> but im not sure if the disconnection problems prolongs from its launch to me or just my new avg internet security just hates punkbusters so i cant decide how worse it is so nevermind


BF3 is and always was from day 1 a testbed for BF4. Essentially BF3 is a permanent early alpha for an engine to be used in BF4. Welcome to the new gaming industry....where the consumers are the testers b/c paid testers cost money.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Most often you'll find people complain about change initially, and need time to acclimate, except and then begin to appreciate the positives it might bring. I did have the game at launch and I don't remember the uproar tbh. People complain about complaining for pete's sake. That's just human nature. I'm not saying battlelog is perfect nor is the game. Why should I have to open an additional program to discuss the only game I discuss with my friends, which are friends because of that one and only game?


----------



## meloj17

I believe it's safe to say that BF3 was a commercialized Beta for BF4. Everything that should have been in bf3 is now in bf4, plus more. On the BL/origin point, if dice can keep it stable and patch quickly, I don't care how I start the game, I just don't want to deal with bugs and all that bs.


----------



## amd655

The Alpha and Beta of BF3 had a largely different feel to the retail game, things were took away, but a lot was also fixed, cannot really gripe either way, we were held back by old as hell consoles anyway.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meloj17*
> 
> I believe it's safe to say that BF3 was a commercialized Beta for BF4. Everything that should have been in bf3 is now in bf4, plus more. On the BL/origin point, if dice can keep it stable and patch quickly, I don't care how I start the game, I just don't want to deal with bugs and all that bs.


Did you read my post and agree or are we just mind melding here?


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Most often you'll find people complain about change initially, and need time to acclimate, except and then begin to appreciate the positives it might bring. I did have the game at launch and I don't remember the uproar tbh. People complain about complaining for pete's sake. That's just human nature. I'm not saying battlelog is perfect nor is the game. Why should I have to open an additional program to discuss the only game I discuss with my friends, which are friends because of that one and only game? This is silly.


Why should you have to open an additional program? Why should I have to use my web browser to find servers and launch the game?

By the way, you don't have to open an additional program to chat with your BF friends. Origins has to be running. Use that. In fact socializing with friends that play the same games was one of the main selling points for Origins.


----------



## meloj17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Did you read my post and agree or are we just mind melding here?


Yeah I got the chillzz. ;P


----------



## meloj17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*
> 
> Why should you have to open an additional program? Why should I have to use my web browser to find servers and launch the game?
> 
> By the way, you don't have to open an additional program to chat with your BF friends. Origins has to be running. Use that. In fact socializing with friends that play the same games was one of the main selling points for Origins.


Dude just do whatever the hell you want this is starting to get irritating.
How bout we discuss bf4, it is a bf4 thread is it not?


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meloj17*
> 
> Dude just do whatever the hell you want this is starting to get irritating.
> How bout we discuss bf4, it is a bf4 thread is it not?


I am discussing BF4. Like I mentioned above to the other guy I'm sure there are ignore and report features built in to this forum and you're free to use them if you feel they are necessary.

Last I checked the thread's OP didn't mention any rules stating that only the BF fanboy club are allowed to post here. I'm allowed to have a negative opinion about the game and reply to people that reply to my posts.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*
> 
> I am discussing BF4. Like I mentioned above to the other guy I'm sure there are ignore and report features built in to this forum and you're free to use them if you feel they are necessary.
> 
> Last I checked the thread's OP didn't mention any rules stating that only the BF fanboy club are allowed to post here. I'm allowed to have a negative opinion about the game.


We are now fanboys?

Get's better....

I hope you know i play COD too lol.

Some CSS too, oh and errrr some other games, oh and other games, and so on and so forth.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> We are now fanboys?
> 
> Get's better....
> 
> I hope you know i play COD too lol.
> 
> Some CSS too, oh and errrr some other games, oh and other games, and so on and so forth.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*
> 
> I am discussing BF4. Like I mentioned above to the other guy I'm sure there are ignore and report features built in to this forum and you're free to use them if you feel they are necessary.


Let's keep the thread on track please. The dogpiling isn't needed.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I think the majority of posts in these threads are complaint related. I brought up the additional program having to be opened because that's what you were initially complaining about and then recommended I do the same thing. There's a word for that. Buy the game, don't buy the game. No one really cares. Most of these "boycotter's" cave and buy it anyways.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meloj17*
> 
> Yeah I got the chillzz. ;P


I know it was freaky....I clicked submit and instantly saw your post.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*
> 
> Let's keep the thread on track please. The dogpiling isn't needed.


Well us that spent good money on a game we enjoy will continue to do so, whilst you have a flinging match with yourself.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Well us that spent good money on a game we enjoy will continue to do so, whilst you have a flinging match with yourself.


Again...I was discussing the game and the dogpiling is unnecessary. If you're this upset about it use the ignore/report feature and stop derailing the thread.

You're free to enjoy the game you spent good money on. I'm not here to stop you. I came here to discuss why I won't be buying the game because this is a discussion thread about the game.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*
> 
> Again...I was discussing the game and the dogpiling is unnecessary. If you're this upset about it use the ignore/report feature and stop derailing the thread.
> 
> You're free to enjoy the game you spent good money on. I'm not here to stop you. I came here to discuss why I won't be buying the game because this is a discussion thread about the game.


Nope, it is a discussion about your dislike for a game that is not even out yet.

Because logic.....


----------



## Thoth420




----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Nope, it is a discussion about your dislike for a game that is not even out yet.
> 
> Because logic.....


I'm discussing my displeasure with their poor business and development practices they used for BF3 and will use again for BF4, the latter being the game this thread is about. Unless you speak for the entire gaming community(you don't) then I'm sure other people have the same complaints(many do).

Once again I will politely request that you stop derailing the thread and use the ignore/report feature if you are this troubled over my complaints regarding BF4.

There's no need to be rude about it.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*
> 
> *I'm discussing my displeasure with their poor business and development practices* they used for BF3 and will use again for BF4, the latter being the game this thread is about. Unless you speak for the entire gaming community(you don't) then I'm sure other people have the same complaints(many do).
> 
> Once again I will politely request that you stop derailing the thread and use the ignore/report feature if you are this troubled *over my complaints regarding BF4.*
> 
> *There's no need to be rude about it.*


Dat logic.

I am not one to usually call out folk like this, but your logic falls short of what you say.

BF4 thread discussing BLOG/practices and then further continuing it on about BF4, which is not even released yet.

Most of us here discuss possibilities and news, not hate for a given company


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I much preferred a full-game like in BF2142, rather than launching it from a browser.
At first I REALLY hate it - but now it means I can ALT+TAB easily when I'm dead









So I hated it, and still hate the idea of Blog, but over time I found good use of having a browser launched game over a full-blown program.

EA HAVE to get their act together though - a lot of problems with battlelog in the initial phase, and yet still there are problems (ie joining someone, game not being recognised as installed etc etc)


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Most often you'll find people complain about change initially, and need time to acclimate, except and then begin to appreciate the positives it might bring. I did have the game at launch and I don't remember the uproar tbh. People complain about complaining for pete's sake. That's just human nature. I'm not saying battlelog is perfect nor is the game. Why should I have to open an additional program to discuss the only game I discuss with my friends, which are friends because of that one and only game? This is silly.
> 
> 
> 
> Why should you have to open an additional program? Why should I have to use my web browser to find servers and launch the game?
> 
> By the way, you don't have to open an additional program to chat with your BF friends. Origins has to be running. Use that. In fact socializing with friends that play the same games was one of the main selling points for Origins.
Click to expand...

There was definitely a lot of hate about Battlelog when it was first introduced, I was very skeptical as well and found it unnecessary at first. I like it for what it does now, and it still works basically as good as if everything was contained within game. There was huge uproar when BF3 started, then most people bought it anyway and found out BLOG wasn't that bad really.

Sadly there really isn't much you or we can do about what these AAA game makers give us. As long as they are pleasing 80-90% or at least making the sales (nevermind actually pleasing them) they can do whatever they like. For the 5-10% that really dislike what is going on, they don't really matter to EA.

Overall your boycott (or even the BF3/4 boycott as a whole) isn't going to mean anything to EA. What will mean something to EA is if they make a seriously critical mistake that puts off a huge % of their customer base. See SimCity for a recent example. That game had some major issues at launch and for a while after, tons of bad reviews and put off a lot of people. EA likely still got away with a profit though, because to many people trusted them to get it right.

Battlefield series is pretty much "to big to fail" at this point. Much like COD. Kinda funny when you see all the anti-COD in this forum. If you realize OCN has maybe 10k active members, maybe up to 50k even, and COD sales every year pretty much breaks the previous year's record, with millions sold. It may seem like COD is really trash on this forum, yet even the few people trashing it here makes up a tiny % of that boycott that ultimately doesn't matter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I much preferred a full-game like in BF2142, rather than launching it from a browser.
> At first I REALLY hate it - but now it means I can ALT+TAB easily when I'm dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I hated it, and still hate the idea of Blog, but over time I found good use of having a browser launched game over a full-blown program.
> 
> *EA HAVE to get their act together though - a lot of problems with battlelog in the initial phase, and yet still there are problems (ie joining someone, game not being recognised as installed etc etc*)


Battlelog definitely has it's share of problems, but so far it hasn't been so bad to not let me into the game. The recent update to battlelog broke the seemless updating for me, so if someone joined or exited a game, didn't update on the right side. The seemed to have fixed it when I checked the other day, but for a while after that last big update it was crap.

It's kind of to be expected with this game all around, it mostly works, but there are still bugs/glitches that haven't been fixed. BLog has it's own problems from time to time as well...


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongen*
> 
> Time to update your monitor first - 1080 at least!!


1680x1050 is enough for now.Not worth the jump to 1080p,i won't see much of a benefit.22 inch is my current monitor.
I'm thinking about getting some of these chinese 27" 1440p.They will be a great upgrade.I don't feel like spending 200$ on a monitor that's only slightly better(1080p) - prices in Bulgaria.
I already bought the GPU while it was on sale in Newegg(relative in USA) for 200$ with 3 free games.Do you think this HD 7950 @ 1150Mhz(let's hope i hit it) will be able to run BF4 on ultra 55+ fps @ 1680x1050?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> 1680x1050 is enough for now.Not worth the jump to 1080p,i won't see much of a benefit.22 inch is my current monitor.
> I'm thinking about getting some of these chinese 27" 1440p.They will be a great upgrade.I don't feel like spending 200$ on a monitor that's only slightly better(1080p) - prices in Bulgaria.
> I already bought the GPU while it was on sale in Newegg(relative in USA) for 200$ with 3 free games.Do you think this HD 7950 @ 1150Mhz(let's hope i hit it) will be able to run BF4 on ultra 55+ fps @ 1680x1050?


7950 should max BF4 at that res with no issues at all.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 7950 should max BF4 at that res with no issues at all.


Let's hope so,still haven't got the card and i have big expectations.BF3/BF4 on ultra is one of them.
And why do you say: "..on that res"? My res isn't that much lower than 1080p,5-6fps is the difference from what i've gathered as information from the web.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Let's hope so,still haven't got the card and i have big expectations.BF3/BF4 on ultra is one of them.
> And why do you say: "..on that res"? My res isn't that much lower than 1080p,5-6fps is the difference from what i've gathered as information from the web.


5-6FPS can make a large difference


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> 1680x1050 is enough for now.Not worth the jump to 1080p,i won't see much of a benefit.22 inch is my current monitor.
> I'm thinking about getting some of these chinese 27" 1440p.They will be a great upgrade.I don't feel like spending 200$ on a monitor that's only slightly better(1080p) - prices in Bulgaria.
> I already bought the GPU while it was on sale in Newegg(relative in USA) for 200$ with 3 free games.Do you think this HD 7950 @ 1150Mhz(let's hope i hit it) will be able to run BF4 on ultra 55+ fps @ 1680x1050?


Bro - I went from 1050 (Asus PW201):
http://www.asus.com/Monitors_Projectors/PW201/

To the lPS243V - 1080P - believe me it is a HUGE difference.
BUY yourself a 1080P monitor, and don't worry about your capable enough GPU for BF4


----------



## Dangur

You should care less about the 3gig vram and hope them swedes finally optimized it for pc


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 5-6FPS can make a large difference


Speaking of what do you get FPS wise with your The Force rig? (in 3 obv)


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Speaking of what do you get FPS wise with your The Force rig? (in 3 obv)


Depends, large maps like Gulf of Oman will be around 75-120fps (CPU necked)

Other times in high 150's.

Not too bothered really, it is all above playable anyway.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 5-6FPS can make a large difference


I can't argue with that! The card arrives on the 23rd,the beta on the 1st of october.I'll get my 100% answer on the 1st.


----------



## Sadmoto

There should be a petition to merge the servers so PC/xboxone/ps4 so everyone can play together online.
its nothing new, just something no one does because it lowers sales from people who buy for more then one setup.


----------



## meloj17

P
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> There should be a petition to merge the servers so PC/xboxone/ps4 so everyone can play together online.
> its nothing new, just something no one does because it lowers sales from people who buy for more then one setup.


I'm pretty sure server infrastructures are different.


----------



## ihatelolcats

wow I never thought I'd see a battlelog defense force


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> There should be a petition to merge the servers so PC/xboxone/ps4 so everyone can play together online.
> its nothing new, just something no one does because it lowers sales from people who buy for more then one setup.


Can the imagine the butt whooping all the console gamers would get from most pc gamers?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Can the imagine the butt whooping all the console gamers would get from most pc gamers?


Only have to whip out the M60 xD


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Depends, large maps like Gulf of Oman will be around 75-120fps (CPU necked)
> 
> Other times in high 150's.
> 
> Not too bothered really, it is all above playable anyway.


Nice I just realized my new monitor is 144hz instead of the 120hz I thought it was when I ordered it. Thanks man.


----------



## Krazee

I need to get a 1080 monitor, still got a month, lol

I am still debating about stepping up my 770 to a 780.


----------



## Lhino

I am waiting on Maxwell and Broadwell next year for a possible upgrade. My 470's are starting to choke a bit, but I am still quite impressed that they lasted more then three years maxing out games at 1080p. The second one died last month and I am trying to RMA it. But anyway, PC shopping is always a ton of fun haha, even if you are just staring in through the window. I am sure SLI 470's will still pull their weight in BF4 once the RMA is done to last just long enough for some PC savings to accumulate. Going to use this one for rendering and it also offers good ground basis for mid-range hardware optimizations for the programming I am going to do next year.


----------



## amd655

MinnesotaBurns


----------



## Slightly skewed

^^Not worth watching.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> There should be a petition to merge the servers so PC/xboxone/ps4 so everyone can play together online.
> its nothing new, just something no one does because it lowers sales from people who buy for more then one setup.


That's not why they don't do it.


----------



## Timu

Now this is worth watching!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> ^^Not worth watching.
> That's not why they don't do it.


Yeah that will never happen until consoles have m/kb support at the least.....and then is that really still a console?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Now this is worth watching!


did you notice people spinning really fast and glitchy like at 5:16


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> did you notice people spinning really fast and glitchy like at 5:16


It'll likely get fixed in the final build.


----------



## alancsalt

When I was doing client support the tutor said that the last 5% of bugs cost as much to chase down as the first 95% of bugs, so to expect any piece of software to be around 5% buggy as it was uneconomic to try to eliminate all of them.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

That was a good video indeed, thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Slightly skewed




----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> There should be a petition to merge the servers so PC/xboxone/ps4 so everyone can play together online.
> its nothing new, just something no one does because it lowers sales from people who buy for more then one setup.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> ^^Not worth watching.
> That's not why they don't do it.


Yea, it's done (as someone else said) because consoles don't really have M+KB support. Microsoft was trying to push this on the Xbox 360 a few years back, but abandoned it because in their tests they pitted top-tier console players with Xbox controllers against just-average PC players with M+KB and it wasn't even close. PC gamers mopped the floor with the console gamers every time.

If they were to implement it in games now, they'd have two options:
1) Put it into a separate playlist
2) Integrate it into the only playlist and then watch as the Multiplayer for that game is destroyed and everyone quits playing (consoles).

But yea, I've been saying for months how I was going to hold off on buying this, but I just can't. I'm going to go pre-order at Gamestop here in a few minutes...


----------



## Fanboy88

Has anyone tried this before?

http://xim3.com/

It actually works well...used it on bf3 on ps3 and get accused of hacking all the time


----------



## meloj17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


Spec OPS with a carbine is going to be another assault class/m16a3.


----------



## NitrousX

Has anyone noticed that the M16A3 is now restricted to three round burst (LVLCAP has a video demonstrating all the rifles in BF4)? That means no more long range spray and pray


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Has anyone noticed that the M16A3 is now restricted to three round burst (LVLCAP has a video demonstrating all the rifles in BF4)? That means no more long range spray and pray


The M16 in various games is either full auto or burst, i know in COD games it is a burst rifle.


----------



## meloj17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Has anyone noticed that the M16A3 is now restricted to three round burst (LVLCAP has a video demonstrating all the rifles in BF4)? That means no more long range spray and pray


A3 is confirmed not in bf4, but the A4 is still in.


----------



## NitrousX

-


----------



## DoomDash

Cant find a reasonable deal for the game + premium.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Cant find a reasonable deal for the game + premium.


I will admit it is a rip off, but it is BF4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Yea, it's done (as someone else said) because consoles don't really have M+KB support. Microsoft was trying to push this on the Xbox 360 a few years back, but abandoned it because in their tests they pitted top-tier console players with Xbox controllers against just-average PC players with M+KB and it wasn't even close. PC gamers mopped the floor with the console gamers every time.
> 
> If they were to implement it in games now, they'd have two options:
> 1) Put it into a separate playlist
> 2) Integrate it into the only playlist and then watch as the Multiplayer for that game is destroyed and everyone quits playing (consoles).
> 
> But yea, I've been saying for months how I was going to hold off on buying this, but I just can't. I'm going to go pre-order at Gamestop here in a few minutes...


Don't give Gameslop any money bro.


----------



## Slightly skewed




----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meloj17*
> 
> A3 is confirmed not in bf4, but the A4 is still in.


The M16*A3* is featured in LevelCap's recent BF4 video and it appears to be restricted to three round burst whereas in BF3 it is fully auto.

But yeah, the reason why I brought the M16A3 up is because it's one of the most overused and overpowered weapon in BF3, even after the "nerf patch". I often find myself dropping 4-5 guys in one clip and if you've mastered the recoil with the heavy barrel you can even spray fully auto down range and hit targets.

If indeed the M16A3 is restricted to three round burst in the final version of the game, I think very few players will use it and instead switch it out in favor of a high rate of fire automatic like the AEK or FAMAS (the FAMAS is significantly beefed up in BF4 btw) for example.


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Speaking of foot pedals:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3nsQLD-0-g
> 
> Pretty expensive though.
> I have one of these portable rock back drum kits, a while ago I was thinking about trying to use the bass drum pedal for push to talk, but never actually got around to plugging it in.
> 
> On the actual topic of how you use the canted iron sights though, I think it will be a toggle thing like fire mode selection.


I just bought a pair of Saitek Pro Rudder Pedals and am disappointed that I cannot get them to work with BF3. I try to bind them to what I want, but as soon as I click the bind button it automatically binds an axis. The pedals aren't putting out any actions so I'm not sure as to why it does this. Hopefully BF4 will allow me to be able to bind them properly. They're an absolute dream for ArmA 2 and 3 though.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiromar*
> 
> I just bought a pair of Saitek Pro Rudder Pedals and am disappointed that I cannot get them to work with BF3. I try to bind them to what I want, but as soon as I click the bind button it automatically binds an axis. The pedals aren't putting out any actions so I'm not sure as to why it does this. Hopefully BF4 will allow me to be able to bind them properly. They're an absolute dream for ArmA 2 and 3 though.


Hey Shiro, long time no see








Have you tried using a program to bind them to keyboard keys?


----------



## Thoth420




----------



## Slightly skewed

Damn. No perm disables on land vehicle? I don't know how to process all of these changes.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Damn. No perm disables on land vehicle? I don't know how to process all of these changes.


I know my brain is melting.


----------



## Ghost12

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*






This makes me happy happy happy lol


----------



## Slightly skewed

I dunno man, there's a whiff of pod in the air.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Temporary disables.. vs the ones we know in BF3 now.. Interesting.

Seems like critical hits against armor already exist in some extent in BF3, so that will probably just be a continuation of that.

That rocket video up a few posts was very good too.









Too bad I won't be playing this on release, unless its possible to get BF4 + premium for $60 or less (haha ya right), now that I know how EA is gonna roll with this, not dropping $80+ again for the full package.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Temporary disables.. vs the ones we know in BF3 now.. Interesting.
> 
> Seems like critical hits against armor already exist in some extent in BF3, so that will probably just be a continuation of that.
> 
> That rocket video up a few posts was very good too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad I won't be playing this on release, unless its possible to get BF4 + premium for $60 or less (haha ya right), now that I know how EA is gonna roll with this, not dropping $80+ again for the full package.


Sensible applying a personal value to any purchase. I will buy premium, for me I had 900hrs in 12 months of bf3 so have a full 2yrs with this release. Divide the cost by hours of enjoyment and it is worth it to me. Plus it is about the only game have ever played with other people as friends and had some great fun in bf3.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I agree with all of his "adjustments"
Fall damage is an utter joke.

There seems to be a LOT of options.
Thing i don't get is that - when you select which field upgrade you want to go as - does that reflect to the whole squad? I mean does the SQ leader have a say in that?
Or is it a personal thing?

Also what if you change your class - does the "squad points" carry over?

I'm REALLY worried about the sound atm.
Those EXPLOSIONS in EVERY VIDEO are completely DISTORTED!

EDIT:
I can't remember who it was that was looking to build a new PC - and I was telling them get a 680 over the 760. Then I was getting accused of using "old gen":
http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/772?vs=854

Friend sent me that link.
Numbers say more than I could ever argue.

If you are looking to build a PC right now - go for 680's or 670's over the 760's.
Especially considering the 670 is around £160, 680 £220 and 760 £220


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Sensible applying a personal value to any purchase. I will buy premium, for me I had 900hrs in 12 months of bf3 so have a full 2yrs with this release. Divide the cost by hours of enjoyment and it is worth it to me. Plus it is about the only game have ever played with other people as friends and had some great fun in bf3.


Right there with ya, the battlefield series is one of those that I know I will get my monies worth, so I have no problem pre ordering and buying premium.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I agree with all of his "adjustments"
> Fall damage is an utter joke.
> 
> There seems to be a LOT of options.
> Thing i don't get is that - when you select which field upgrade you want to go as - does that reflect to the whole squad? I mean does the SQ leader have a say in that?
> Or is it a personal thing?
> 
> Also what if you change your class - does the "squad points" carry over?


you pick your own squad perks - they just level as a squad - no worries


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Cheers for the info!


----------



## Thoth420




----------



## ihatelolcats

so is there still unlimited ammo in vehicles


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> so is there still unlimited ammo in vehicles


Looks like it. How would they rearm anyway? RTB? I would be down for that....maybe a hardcore only feature.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Looks like it. How would they rearm anyway? RTB? I would be down for that....maybe a hardcore only feature.


And no one plays hardcore.

Why would it be so hard for them to just force you to land for a couple seconds, for planes you could just fly over the airstrip a couple times at X Height like in BF2..

But I guess, streamlining is the way to go.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> And no one plays hardcore.
> 
> Why would it be so hard for them to just force you to land for a couple seconds, for planes you could just fly over the airstrip a couple times at X Height like in BF2..
> 
> But I guess, streamlining is the way to go.


IDK about BF2. BF3 is my first Battlefield game. You keep looking for realism in a non sim. Just play ARMA or something of that ilk.

Also from what people tell me BF2 was junk in contrast to the original 1942 and other titles so why would they want to make it more like that?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> IDK about BF2. BF3 is my first Battlefield game. You keep looking for realism in a non sim. Just play ARMA or something of that ilk.
> 
> Also from what people tell me BF2 was junk in contrast to the original 1942 and other titles so why would they want to make it more like that?


HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA


Sorry I preferred Rainbow Six 3 Raven Shield since I didn't have a very good computer then....


----------



## amd655

Still playing PS2 back then.....


----------



## ihatelolcats

i play hardcore


----------



## keikei

BF4 Scout Helicopter Massacre! Little Bird & Z-11W (Battlefield 4 Gameplay/Commentary)


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> BF4 Scout Helicopter Massacre! Little Bird & Z-11W (Battlefield 4 Gameplay/Commentary)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*


#justsaying'


----------



## Thoth420

Double Massacre!!!!!!


----------



## SirProudNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> so is there still unlimited ammo in vehicles


Since I'm going to be exclusively medic whoring and only knifing in TDM, vehicles don't matter









I'm like the CoD crowd that likes BF more, if that's possible.


----------



## SirProudNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> IDK about BF2. BF3 is my first Battlefield game. You keep looking for realism in a non sim. Just play ARMA or something of that ilk.
> 
> Also from what people tell me BF2 was junk in contrast to the original 1942 and other titles so why would they want to make it more like that?


That's how nostalgia works... The grass is greener in the past. People hate changes.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

People like to complain no matter what, just can't please the masses.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> so is there still unlimited ammo in vehicles


Sort of but not exactly. You have a limited amount but it regenerates over time.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*


I dislike the fact that the front glass is bullet proof now...

ALSO - it reminds me a LOT of Wake Island.
A certain bit of it is COPY AND PASTED form Wake island.
Wake island is my favourite map in BF3

Also for his comment on sound - I just HOPE YouTube is deceiving me.
Sound right now, through my speakers, soundcard and/or headphones is incredibly BAD.
Explosions sound like muffled cookies.

I know I'm nit-[picking here, but I sure hope explosions are THOROUGHLY extended through the low end tones. Right now they seem to just be abnormally pitched and distorted.


----------



## Krazee

I can't wait for BF4 to come out. These Humble Bundle noobs are awful. I hopped onto one of my fav servers and this was the result:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/69165952/178018093/

I left half way through and there was no one over double digits in kills


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Also for his comment on sound - I just HOPE YouTube is deceiving me.
> Sound right now, through my speakers, soundcard and/or headphones is incredibly BAD.
> Explosions sound like muffled cookies.
> 
> I know I'm nit-[picking here, but I sure hope explosions are THOROUGHLY extended through the low end tones. Right now they seem to just be abnormally pitched and distorted.


I don't think explosions will be a problem. I don't see a logical reason that DICE would replace their sounds from BF3 with flat, muffled sounds for BF4. But I guess we'll see when the open Beta rolls out.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

I'm sure BF4 will be good, not a true sequel in my opinion but definitely what BF3 should have been in the first place by the looks of it.


----------



## M0reP0wer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I can't wait for BF4 to come out. These Humble Bundle noobs are awful. I hopped onto one of my fav servers and this was the result:
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/69165952/178018093/
> 
> I left half way through and there was no one over double digits in kills


The rank of maybe ~80% of the people in that server was over colonel 1 which would mean that the vast majority of players (and those on the losing team) were not humble bundle noobs.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> I don't think explosions will be a problem. I don't see a logical reason that DICE would replace their sounds from BF3 with flat, muffled sounds for BF4. But I guess we'll see when the open Beta rolls out.


Indeed - I just think if LVLCAP is mentioning good sounds (not that I trust him with anything audio related) but I can take his word for it, and hope to believe that YouTube's compression is the one causing the problems.
That said in BF3 gameplay videos - explosions aren't a problem on YouTube - that's why I'm worried.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

So apparently beta slated to start October 1st. http://www.ea.com/news/playing-the-best-of-this-generation


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Battlefail 4 will have 40x Scopes for sniper rifles? As if we don't have enough cross-eyed idiots in the game already....?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*
> 
> Battlefail 4 will have 40x Scopes for sniper rifles? As if we don't have enough cross-eyed idiots in the game already....?


I'm curious to see if anyone can pull off 40x shots - cross map effectively without aiming 50m above the guys head


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm curious to see if anyone can pull off 40x shots - cross map effectively without aiming 50m above the guys head


This will be one of the first things I'll be trying







they just better make maps big enough for me!


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> This will be one of the first things I'll be trying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they just better make maps big enough for me!


Gonna be hard to do on Paracel Storm once the storm rolls in lol.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*
> 
> Battlefail 4 will have 40x Scopes for sniper rifles? As if we don't have enough cross-eyed idiots in the game already....?


Where did you hear 40x? I heard 20x in the live stream.


----------



## Slightly skewed

The only thing that concerns me about those scopes are clowns camping spawn points on vehicles like the heli. I've seen it too many times on caspian. Might have been Jodiuhs alternate accounts.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> The only thing that concerns me about those scopes are clowns camping spawn points on vehicles like the heli. I've seen it too many times on caspian, Might have been Jodiuhs alternate accounts.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*
> 
> Gonna be hard to do on Paracel Storm once the storm rolls in lol.


The wind doesn't affect ballistic trajectory AFAIK at least.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*
> 
> So apparently beta slated to start October 1st. http://www.ea.com/news/playing-the-best-of-this-generation


Thanks for posting that.

So if I understand correctly the *Open* Beta will start October 1st, so does that mean that the Closed Beta will start on the 28th?


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Thanks for posting that.
> 
> So if I understand correctly the *Open* Beta will start October 1st, so does that mean that the Closed Beta will start on the 28th?


Hence why the load date is earlier


----------



## DoomDash

I hope that they make it so snipers level a bit faster. I played support in BF3 half the time I played sniper but I'm STILL behind in recon points.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I hope that they make it so snipers level a bit faster. I played support in BF3 half the time I played sniper but I'm STILL behind in recon points.


Tactically placed motion sensors or soflams really make the difference on recon score. Unless you are just taking heads off one by one Mongol FPS style....that would also work. End of the day though ammo and mekits are just point sponges.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Tactically placed motion sensors or soflams really make the difference on recon score. Unless you are just taking heads off one by one Mongol FPS style....that would also work. End of the day though ammo and mekits are just point sponges.


I use those too.... still so slow.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Thanks for posting that.
> 
> So if I understand correctly the *Open* Beta will start October 1st, so does that mean that the Closed Beta will start on the 28th?


My pleasure.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> so does that mean that the Closed Beta will start on the 28th?


Would be awesome if true.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*


I'm not sure what that string of smilies is supposed to mean but shooting people that have no way of defending themselves is low. Play ethics reflect a persons character.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> The wind doesn't affect ballistic trajectory AFAIK at least.


It doesn't, that was clearly stated in that interview video posted a few pages back. But, if visibility is limited....


----------



## amd655




----------



## HeatPwnz

If anyone is interested, here is some of my gameplay from closed alpha (was playing on friend's acc)... I think the nda is removed
enjoy

Just a random 20min gameplay on Siege of Shanghai



Viper Double-Vision on Siege of Shanghai with my clan mate (sry for not speaking english







) where we went 32-3 and 25-2


----------



## Amhro

great heli vid, laughed really well at some parts (well similiar language, could understand a lot), ending was awesome


----------



## mongen

Is that pilot waving his hands in the air like he just don't care?


----------



## MerkageTurk

My opinion is that people will ruin the game e.g irnv scope, nerfing weapons etc

I want a game where guns are like the ones in reality

E.g. I don't want guns to be the same, but distinctive and variety of choices; the battlefield community Are so annoying by nerfing weapons or want the weapons to be equal


----------



## HeatPwnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> My opinion is that people will ruin the game e.g irnv scope, nerfing weapons etc
> 
> I want a game where guns are like the ones in reality
> 
> E.g. I don't want guns to be the same, but distinctive and variety of choices; the battlefield community Are so annoying by nerfing weapons or want the weapons to be equal


if you want the guns that handle and fire like the ones in reality, you should play arma III
the game becomes boring when every single player uses the same setup all the time (BF3:m16, magnum...)
thats why they removed it in bf4 and introduced a ton of other weapons, so people have versatility and a choice, not because if they want to be good in this game have to use some silly glitched norecoil weapons that every noob uses in bf3 today


----------



## thrgk

How long will beta last ? Alpha for bf3 didn't last too long.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## meloj17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> How long will beta last ? Alpha for bf3 didn't last too long.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


With the launch date on oct 29, beta will probably be 2 weeks.


----------



## MerkageTurk

What I am trying to say is if an m16 is available in reality and if it is a good weapon, why remove it? Why nerf it?

This is what I mean people complain to much, personally I use a variety of weapons from as val to aek

Look what the community did to bf3 ruined weapons, every weapon is like the same recoil wise etc irnv was good but now useless, should have been like the one in reality

Arms iii needs lots of optimisations and I do not want battlefield to be like arms but weapons should all be different e.g. one should be better then the other


----------



## meloj17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatPwnz*
> 
> if you want the guns that handle and fire like the ones in reality, you should play arma III
> the game becomes boring when every single player uses the same setup all the time (BF3:m16, magnum...)
> thats why they removed it in bf4 and introduced a ton of other weapons, so people have versatility and a choice, not because if they want to be good in this game have to use some silly glitched norecoil weapons that every noob uses in bf3 today


Seriously, enough with the M16 rant, getting real old, real fast. What makes this situation different than with csgo, where 95% of players use m4, ak and awp?


----------



## keikei

Theres a reason the M16 is the most used gun, cause it the best all around weapon. The more popular it got, the more hate it got also I guess. To each his own. I personally wont be unlocking every gun. Way too much grinding for attachments. I'll focus on a few and be done with it. Considering the amount of attachments per gun, the amount of kills needed to unlock everything will be massive.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Thank you if the m16 was in bf3 then anyone can use it. I believe all weapons should have an advantage/disadvantage


----------



## hamzta09

"The "Exclusive" beta for those of us who have premium, MOH or preordered, is 3 days early access to the open beta."

So... scam this year around too? Only 3 day early? uhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Amhro

Indeed. 3 days are soooo exclusive, well not like dice suprised me, but still..


----------



## HeatPwnz

It's just marketing people.. and we felt for their tricks again
anyway, if the open beta starts 1.10.2013 (confirmed?)... that means we should expect exclusive beta on next friday?


----------



## mongen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I personally wont be unlocking every gun. Way too much grinding for attachments. I'll focus on a few and be done with it. Considering the amount of attachments per gun, the amount of kills needed to unlock everything will be massive.


This is actually something I am doing right now in BF3 - perhaps slightly OCD of me. Since the start of the year, I have been purposely using guns other than my favourites so that I can unlock all attachments for each gun. I actually play with the Weapon Unlock screen on my other monitor to see what gun I should be using for what class. Its challenging - and somewhat annoying - using a gun that you're not quite used to, but I find it more exciting than the same old gun round after round.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatPwnz*
> 
> It's just marketing people.. and we felt for their tricks again
> anyway, if the open beta starts 1.10.2013 (confirmed?)... that means we should expect exclusive beta on next friday?


Nah, exclusive beta starts 1.10., open beta starts 4.10. as far as I know


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Nah, exclusive beta starts 1.10., open beta starts 4.10. as far as I know


http://www.overclock.net/t/1375478/official-battlefield-4-information-discussion-thread/2220#post_20808539


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1375478/official-battlefield-4-information-discussion-thread/2220#post_20808539


I saw that, and in my opinion, under "battlefield 4 open beta" they also meant exclusive access. Well, we will see later.


----------



## HeatPwnz

Any clew if we'll be able to preload Beta?


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Im not annoyed at all by the m16 as I am annoyed by sniper rifles and shotguns. Granted, irl if you get hit by one round from a 12 gauge your done. Same as with one round from an ak or m16. It annoys me that I can empty half a clip on a noob yet he can still kill me with his shottie/m98b/magnum .44 etc.

Shame that exclusive beta date is obly 3 days prior to open beta.


----------



## meloj17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*
> 
> Im not annoyed at all by the m16 as I am annoyed by sniper rifles and shotguns. Granted, irl if you get hit by one round from a 12 gauge your done. Same as with one round from an ak or m16. It annoys me that I can empty half a clip on a noob yet he can still kill me with his shottie/m98b/magnum .44 etc.
> 
> Shame that exclusive beta date is obly 3 days prior to open beta.


BF3 is not a simu. If you want realistic/semi-realistic damage, arma is your best bet.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> What I am trying to say is if an m16 is available in reality and if it is a good weapon, why remove it? Why nerf it?
> 
> This is what I mean people complain to much, personally I use a variety of weapons from as val to aek
> 
> Look what the community did to bf3 ruined weapons, every weapon is like the same recoil wise etc irnv was good but now useless, should have been like the one in reality
> 
> Arms iii needs lots of optimisations and I do not want battlefield to be like arms but weapons should all be different e.g. one should be better then the other


good example, as val was one of the most broken weapons in bf3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*
> 
> Im not annoyed at all by the m16 as I am annoyed by sniper rifles and shotguns. Granted, irl if you get hit by one round from a 12 gauge your done. Same as with one round from an ak or m16. It annoys me that I can empty half a clip on a noob yet he can still kill me with his shottie/m98b/magnum .44 etc.
> 
> Shame that exclusive beta date is obly 3 days prior to open beta.


play hardcore.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> good example, as val was one of the most broken weapons in bf3
> play hardcore.


explain this to me please how it was broken? and no one used it that much?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> good example, as val was one of the most broken weapons in bf3
> play hardcore.
> 
> 
> 
> explain this to me please how it was broken? and no one used it that much?
Click to expand...

im not sure if it was ever changed but single bullets fired had 0 recoil and 0 spread


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> im not sure if it was ever changed but single bullets fired had 0 recoil and 0 spread


That hasn't been true for ages.

If we can't preload beta, I'll be spending the better part of my 3 day "exclusive access" just downloading it


----------



## meloj17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> That hasn't been true for ages.
> 
> If we can't preload beta, I'll be spending the better part of my 3 day "exclusive access" just downloading it


I don't recall if bf3 beta was pre-load, if it was then for sure bf4 beta will be preload. Most games now a days are preloaded to avoid long download times on launch days.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

So this took priority over my Star Citizen preorder. Dammit work, pay me more.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> im not sure if it was ever changed but single bullets fired had 0 recoil and 0 spread


Real bullets dont randomly cone out if you single fire........


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meloj17*
> 
> I don't recall if bf3 beta was pre-load, if it was then for sure bf4 beta will be preload. Most games now a days are preloaded to avoid long download times on launch days.


It did say in origin would be pre load I think on the 28th this month for a 1/10 start, cant find it now


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> im not sure if it was ever changed but single bullets fired had 0 recoil and 0 spread
> 
> 
> 
> Real bullets dont randomly cone out if you single fire........
Click to expand...

ha ha ha, oh wow


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> ha ha ha, oh wow


Seems you've never actually fired a weapon.

Plenty of places you may do so, besides, these are soldiers, they're trained to keep a steady aim whilst bursting AND hitting the target with every bullet.


----------



## Mbalmer

I am getting both the game and premium. The game costs 60 and premium is 50. So, $110 is the cheapest I can get this on launch day, is this correct??? I didn't play BF3 until I bought it for $17. I'm not waiting with this one.

Just wanting to make sure I'm not missing some sort of deal.

Thanks.


----------



## ihatelolcats

i have used firearms before, sir


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i have used firearms before, sir


Must be hell for the peeps in battle, cause, apparently, you cant shoot straight when single firing, or even burst for that matter. Says this guy!


----------



## HeatPwnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> I am getting both the game and premium. The game costs 60 and premium is 50. So, $110 is the cheapest I can get this on launch day, is this correct??? I didn't play BF3 until I bought it for $17. I'm not waiting with this one.
> 
> Just wanting to make sure I'm not missing some sort of deal.
> 
> Thanks.


I've preordered my BF4 via mexican proxy on origin for only 30 euros... and will do the same thing with premium
For the price of game, i'll have a game and a premium..
If you need some tips for doing so, make sure to PM me, or I can do a tutorial here if someone else didnt make it


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatPwnz*
> 
> I've preordered my BF4 via mexican proxy on origin for only 30 euros... and will do the same thing with premium
> For the price of game, i'll have a game and a premium..
> If you need some tips for doing so, make sure to PM me, or I can do a tutorial here if someone else didnt make it


That's basically the same price that I got my copy for from GamersGate. I got both BF4 and Premium for $72 bucks. I'm worried about when I will be getting my keys though... it doesn't seem like they give them to you until much later. I just hope I get them before October comes around.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> I am getting both the game and premium. The game costs 60 and premium is 50. So, $110 is the cheapest I can get this on launch day, is this correct??? I didn't play BF3 until I bought it for $17. I'm not waiting with this one.
> 
> Just wanting to make sure I'm not missing some sort of deal.
> 
> Thanks.


Check this out right here on reddit. If you read my comment on there, I was actually able to get it for $80 cash and had an additional $7 and change in store credit left, but not many have the discount I get. Might have better deals that give you actual cash back in your wallet later on though. Like from GMG... but nothing better than GG right now.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i have used firearms before, sir
> 
> 
> 
> Must be hell for the peeps in battle, cause, apparently, you cant shoot straight when single firing, or even burst for that matter. Says this guy!
Click to expand...

if this were appropriate behavior in bf3 then why did no other guns exhibit it? and why did they end up changing it?


----------



## HeatPwnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> That's basically the same price that I got my copy for from GamersGate. I got both BF4 and Premium for $72 bucks. I'm worried about when I will be getting my keys though... it doesn't seem like they give them to you until much later. I just hope I get them before October comes around.


Buy I've bought my on mexican origin and instantly got a game shown in my origin library and on my battlelog



I'll be making a full tutorial on how to buy a bf4 via mexican proxy, i'm a bit busy curently


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> if this were appropriate behavior in bf3 then why did no other guns exhibit it? and why did they end up changing it?


Changing what?
The AS VAL has been the same since Day 1 for me, no problems with it. Bullets go straight, even if I spray it hits the target.
Same with the M16, M4, MP7, AKS or whatever its called and the likes.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Changing what?
> The AS VAL has been the same since Day 1 for me, no problems with it. Bullets go straight, even if I spray it hits the target.
> Same with the M16, M4, MP7, AKS or whatever its called and the likes.


Val has pretty big penalties whilst moving, standing still is awesome. It is not even in bf4 at release so why discuss it here in a 2 year old game.


----------



## amd655

AS VAL has always had low recoil, and it's spread is minimal, it is not an over powered weapon either, and has a short mag... so what is the problem?

Take it from a real soldier, bullets go straight if you clean your rifle and no how to handle it properly.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> AS VAL has always had low recoil, and it's spread is minimal, it is not an over powered weapon either, and has a short mag... so what is the problem?
> 
> Take it from a real soldier, bullets go straight if you clean your rifle and no how to handle it properly.


Theres no problem.
Its that one guy arguing you cant shoot straight with weapons. Cause he "handled guns" and hes the guy that mentioned the VAL.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1375478/official-battlefield-4-information-discussion-thread/2250#post_20810649


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatPwnz*
> 
> Buy I've bought my on mexican origin and instantly got a game shown in my origin library and on my battlelog
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be making a full tutorial on how to buy a bf4 via mexican proxy, i'm a bit busy curently


Yeah, but will you get an English version of the game?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Yeah, but will you get an English version of the game?


Not only that, but you do risk having your account banned... just like on Steam. I have 50+ games on Origin and even though I don't use it a lot, I wouldn't want to lose those games. So to me it seems like too big a risk to take.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Not only that, but you do risk having your account banned... just like on Steam. I have 50+ games on Origin and even though I don't use it a lot, I wouldn't want to lose those games. So to me it seems like too big a risk to take.


"But other people drive at 200km/h on the freeway, and never get caught, why should I not do it?"

Is what people think when they hear about bans for buying outside their regions, for much cheaper.

Its like they dont want to support their fav dev either.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> "The "Exclusive" beta for those of us who have premium, MOH or preordered, is 3 days early access to the open beta."
> 
> So... scam this year around too? Only 3 day early? uhhhhhhhhhhhh


3 days is better than not playing it earlier at least!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Yeah, but will you get an English version of the game?


"oraaa lee get to the chopper hombreeee"


----------



## HeatPwnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Not only that, but you do risk having your account banned... just like on Steam. I have 50+ games on Origin and even though I don't use it a lot, I wouldn't want to lose those games. So to me it seems like too big a risk to take.


are you kidding me?
my original bf3 was from proxy, i've got bf3 premium via indian proxy... i'm not that rich so I can throw 60euros for some game... I mean I would do if coz BF is awesome, but if you have a chance for a lot cheaper, why not?
When you're buying it via mexican origin you even get an option too choose which language you want, and ofc I chose english (inglesh)
I did it, my clan mates did it, and I know at leaste 50+ people did it just for bf4... not to remind most of you the situation that was when bf3 premium was announced, 90% of people bought it via indian and brazilian proxy because it was +50% cheaper than conventional one...
I'm going to do the tutorial for those who are risk takers, just like I am...
Just google around a bit, I bet 70% or even more BF4 preorders were via mexican, brazilian or south african proxy


----------



## Outcasst

I've just checked on the Mexican Origin store and it does indeed come with English (US) Language.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatPwnz*
> 
> are you kidding me?
> my original bf3 was from proxy, i've got bf3 premium via indian proxy... i'm not that rich so I can throw 60euros for some game... I mean I would do if coz BF is awesome, but if you have a chance for a lot cheaper, why not?
> When you're buying it via mexican origin you even get an option too choose which language you want, and ofc I chose english (inglesh)
> I did it, my clan mates did it, and I know at leaste 50+ people did it just for bf4... not to remind most of you the situation that was when bf3 premium was announced, 90% of people bought it via indian and brazilian proxy because it was +50% cheaper than conventional one...
> I'm going to do the tutorial for those who are risk takers, just like I am...
> Just google around a bit, I bet 70% or even more BF4 preorders were via mexican, brazilian or south african proxy


I would definitely do it - but:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Electronic-Arts-Battlefield-PC-DVD/dp/B00C0W6N84/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1379370866&sr=8-1&keywords=battlefield+4

BF4 is £30.
That's basically 33€

That's straight from amazonUK + expansion pack. SO I don't see why I would go via mexian proxies?
Might do it for premium though!


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> if this were appropriate behavior in bf3 then why did no other guns exhibit it? and why did they end up changing it?
> 
> 
> 
> Changing what?
> The AS VAL has been the same since Day 1 for me, no problems with it. Bullets go straight, even if I spray it hits the target.
> Same with the M16, M4, MP7, AKS or whatever its called and the likes.
Click to expand...

take a look here
http://symthic.com/bf3-accuracy-plots
its literally the only gun with 0 spread for first shot. how is that not OP?


----------



## HeatPwnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> I've just checked on the Mexican Origin store and it does indeed come with English (US) Language.


not new Origin store, the old one (store2.origin.com), and ofc, you have to be on a mexican proxy, when you choose it it'll give you options to choose a digital download and language (english, spanish...)

If you preorder BF4, you'll get first dlc for free anyway


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> take a look here
> http://symthic.com/bf3-accuracy-plots
> its literally the only gun with 0 spread for first shot. how is that not OP?


The spread goes up fast, it has low damage, you pretty much HAVE to use extended mags, and there is no 3rd accessory(built in silencer, but heavy barrel is better most of the time). It's a pretty good gun but no way it's OP.


----------



## Timu

Great video!!!


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> The spread goes up fast, it has low damage, you pretty much HAVE to use extended mags, and there is no 3rd accessory(built in silencer, but heavy barrel is better most of the time). It's a pretty good gun but no way it's OP.


I would agree with it not being OP. All these reasons plus bad hip fire and if you are moving at all the ADS goes to 1.5. It is a good, fun gun to use, but far from OP.


----------



## Timu

BF4 beta has 2 modes!!!

Conquest and Domination

Also release dates for the beta.

http://blogs.battlefield.com/2013/09/battlefield-4-beta-dates/


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> BF4 beta has 2 modes!!!
> 
> Conquest and Domination
> 
> Also release dates for the beta.
> 
> http://blogs.battlefield.com/2013/09/battlefield-4-beta-dates/


I have been waiting for a date!! thx


----------



## qcktthfm1

So it means we can play 2 maps in this beta like last time?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qcktthfm1*
> 
> So it means we can play 2 maps in this beta like last time?


2 modes on the same map, not 2 maps. Not ruling out a repeat of the BF3 beta though. I'm not seeing anything about duration.

Watch the video Timu posted. It shows new maps. O_O


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qcktthfm1*
> 
> So it means we can play 2 maps in this beta like last time?


lol - last time, BF3, they only had rush - not even a Conquest map for BF fans, like BC2 Beta - rush only.

Good to see Conquest in beta though so we can see how CQ will play (flags, size) and if they have improved vehicles. -which you could not do in BC2 or BF3*


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> lol - last time, BF3, they only had rush - not even a Conquest map for BF fans, like BC2 Beta - rush only.
> 
> Good to see Conquest in beta though so we can see how CQ will play (flags, size) and if they have improved vehicles.


You must have missed the Caspian part of the beta then. Too bad.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

My wife is gonna hate me soon....


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> 2 modes on the same map, not 2 maps. Not ruling out a repeat of the BF3 beta though. I'm not seeing anything about duration.
> 
> Watch the video Timu posted. It shows new maps. O_O


Yeah those new maps are looking good, I can't wait for that dam map with the flooding and all.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Yeah those new maps are looking good, I can't wait for that dam map with the flooding and all.


It's an ocean/island map, not a dam map ;p


----------



## HeatPwnz

The two new mentiond maps are Operation Locker and Golmud Railroad
There is one map that looks like Armored Shied (green vast one), second one is with snow (we saw a glimce of it when it's top map view was shown, looks like damavan peak in flags position way), there are actually two maps that have collapsable dam's, a the close quorters one is with the collaspable tower in the middle of the building, map looks like a big jail to me), from the stealth (attack) jets we will se J-20, Su-50, F-22 Raptor, and from ground attack jets we have a return of A-10 and Su-25, but the chinese one is still unknown... thats all for now that I managed to spot in trailer


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Wow. Without sounding premature. This is looking like the best battlefield to have ever been made.
The maps are what define bf. Not maps like metro (even though that will be in bf4, it is actually a bf3 port).
Anyway, I'm really liking the look of this.


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> lol - last time, BF3, they only had rush - not even a Conquest map for BF fans, like BC2 Beta - rush only.
> 
> Good to see Conquest in beta though so we can see how CQ will play (flags, size) and if they have improved vehicles. -which you could not do in BC2 or BF3*


yea a beta without conquest is like, what are they thinking?
good to see BF4 does it right


----------



## Beno619

Any idea if the Amazon pre orders will receive codes early enough to pre load the game like the Origin copy ?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beno619*
> 
> Any idea if the Amazon pre orders will receive codes early enough to pre load the game like the Origin copy ?


some people did - I never received anything


----------



## hotwheels1997

Them graphics...








Please,HD 7950 @ 1150Mhz at 1680x1050,let it be enough for Ultra,please please...


----------



## MerkageTurk

Graphics don't look nothing special, Just looks like bf3 with different color palette


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*
> 
> My wife is gonna hate me soon....


I hear ya!!


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Them graphics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please,HD 7950 @ 1150Mhz at 1680x1050,let it be enough for Ultra,please please...


Look the same.

Postprocessing != better graphics.
Its what they used in BF3 to hide the fact, the game had pretty poor graphics.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Look the same.
> 
> Postprocessing != better graphics.
> Its what they used in BF3 to hide the fact, the game had pretty poor graphics.


Gameplay>Playability>Graphics.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Gameplay>Playability>Graphics.


Ok

Performance > Gameplay > Graphics

Sadly the first one will not meet the requirements so, sub60fps here we go!


----------



## iARDAs

Hey guys I am gathering a small clan to play BF4 with. Already have 1 member which (a female unfortunately )is below.

anyone interested to join the clan?

I think she got nice aim but let's see how she will handle BF4.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Faster_is_better

lol ^


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> You must have missed the Caspian part of the beta then. Too bad.












I forgot about that, I played it.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Bf2 has crap graphics by today's standards, but guess what? I'd play that again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Rebellion88

Anyone know if my laptop will be able to handle the game?


----------



## Ghost12

Oman and firestorm back in bf4, be interesting to see the Oman optimisation over bf3.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebellion88*
> 
> Anyone know if my laptop will be able to handle the game?


Likely it will play BF4 fine, at high/ultra settings in my opinion.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebellion88*
> 
> Anyone know if my laptop will be able to handle the game?


It will handle it fine on high - ultra, possibly not.
ONLY reason I say this is because my lil cousin has a lenovo Y500 with the 660m inside (if I'm not mistaken) and that runs BF3 with no problems on HIGH - so urs atm should run ultra on bf3 with no problems.
Main problem with laptop is heat.
MAKE SURE you have a cooling pad when gaming for longer periods of time.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> It will handle it fine on high - ultra, possibly not.
> ONLY reason I say this is because my lil cousin has a lenovo Y500 with the 660m inside (if I'm not mistaken) and that runs BF3 with no problems on HIGH - so urs atm should run ultra on bf3 with no problems.
> Main problem with laptop is heat.
> MAKE SURE you have a cooling pad when gaming for longer periods of time.


A 7950 is like WAY faster than a 660m, mobile GPU's are much slower than their desktop paarts, so that 660 is more like a GT 640 on the desktop, a 7950 is probably around 3 time faster.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> A 7950 is like WAY faster than a 660m, mobile GPU's are much slower than their desktop paarts, so that 660 is more like a GT 640 on the desktop, a 7950 is probably around 3 time faster.


the guy asked specifically if his LAPTOP would run BF4.
Check his sig - you'll see his graphics on his laptop.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> the guy asked specifically if his LAPTOP would run BF4.
> Check his sig - you'll see his graphics on his laptop.


Correct, sorry about that, i saw someone mention saying he hopes his 7950 at 1680x1050 plays it on ultra, i should read more completely next time


----------



## djriful

Thinking about pre-ordering... here is my choices.

*Origin:*

- Battlefield 4: Standard Edition

- Battlefield 4: Deluxe Edition

*Other Online: (Amazon)*

- Battlefield 4: Limited Edition

*Real-Life Store: (lol, Gamestop/EBGames)*

- Battlefield 4 with Exclusive Bonus (Real Dog Tags, China Rising etc.)


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> cdkeysdiscount has it $53 including the china rising dlc


I'm not sure if I can trust that website other than GMG.


----------



## Thoth420

Such an apt title for the map....


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Thinking about pre-ordering... here is my choices.
> 
> *Origin:*
> - Battlefield 4: Standard Edition
> - Battlefield 4: Deluxe Edition
> 
> *Other Online: (Amazon)*
> - Battlefield 4: Limited Edition
> 
> *Real-Life Store: (lol, Gamestop/EBGames)*
> - Battlefield 4 with Exclusive Bonus (Real Dog Tags, China Rising etc.)


I would go for Amazon or real-life.
Depends on price, you didn't list them.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I would go for Amazon or real-life.
> Depends on price, you didn't list them.


Price is pretty much the same across the board. I'm thinking about the physical copy.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

If it's the same, then why bother with anything else other than origin?
You'll have to download some things in the end, so might as well get the digital download via origin.

For me in the UK there's a pretty big difference between origin and Amazon.
£30 on Amazon
£45 on origin - and that's for the standard edition, not the deluxe one (which on my opinion is a ripoff anyway)


----------



## Timu

So the 2 new maps revealed are Operation Locker and Goldmud Railroad.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> So the 2 new maps revealed are Operation Locker and Goldmud Railroad.


Yep and I believe there are 10 total in the core game. So that make's 3 we know about.


----------



## HeatPwnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Thinking about pre-ordering... here is my choices.
> 
> *Origin:*
> - Battlefield 4: Standard Edition
> - Battlefield 4: Deluxe Edition
> 
> *Other Online: (Amazon)*
> - Battlefield 4: Limited Edition
> 
> *Real-Life Store: (lol, Gamestop/EBGames)*
> - Battlefield 4 with Exclusive Bonus (Real Dog Tags, China Rising etc.)


you should go for Origin Preorder and you'll get China Rising DLC for free, unless you're going to take Premium anyway..


----------



## Rebellion88

Wish it was available on steam

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Frosty288

Been looking for some info on China Rising. I know in BF2 it was part of the normal game, I guess this time around it is just an expansion on a few maps? Does China make it into the Campaign at all? Are they a playable Army in the normal MP experience, or how does this exactly work.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosty288*
> 
> Been looking for some info on China Rising. I know in BF2 it was part of the normal game, I guess this time around it is just an expansion on a few maps? Does China make it into the Campaign at all? Are they a playable Army in the normal MP experience, or how does this exactly work.


Tri faction random two factions selected at map start. China, US, Russia.


----------



## Frosty288

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Tri faction random two factions selected at map start. China, US, Russia.


So what will we be getting in China Rising? New maps/weapons?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosty288*
> 
> So what will we be getting in China Rising? New maps/weapons?


Map Pack...as far as guns not sure.


----------



## Toxsick

so what is actually the point of the map dlc called : second assault? arent those maps from battelfield 3?


----------



## HeatPwnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> so what is actually the point of the map dlc called : second assault? arent those maps from battelfield 3?


yea, there was actually a vote where people could choose their favorite maps from bf3 and the first four maps made it into dlc (second assault) which are: caspian border, gulf of oman, operation metro and operation firestorm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Tri faction random two factions selected at map start. China, US, Russia.


Actually on default server it will be random choice for factions, but admins will have the options to choose which factions will play on next map


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatPwnz*
> 
> yea, there was actually a vote where people could choose their favorite maps from bf3 and the first four maps made it into dlc (second assault) which are: caspian border, gulf of oman, operation metro and operation firestorm
> Actually on default server it will be random choice for factions, but admins will have the options to choose which factions will play on next map


My mistake. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatPwnz*
> 
> yea, there was actually a vote where people could choose their favorite maps from bf3 and the first four maps made it into dlc (second assault) which are: caspian border, gulf of oman, operation metro and operation firestorm
> Actually on default server it will be random choice for factions, but admins will have the options to choose which factions will play on next map


Why the Battlefield 3 maps again? do we really neeed them back? if you ask me no. all i want is some remade maps of Battlefield 2...
its all i want.. but seems most of the cumminity doesnt even know what battlefield 2 is... or they talk about BFBC2 & BF3.

Dalian Plant
Daqing Oilfields
Dragon Valley
FuShe Pass
Kubra Dam
Mashtuur City
Operation Clean Sweep
Songhua Stalemate
Zatar Wetlands


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Yep and I believe there are 10 total in the core game. So that make's 3 we know about.


Not 4?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Why the Battlefield 3 maps again? do we really neeed them back? if you ask me no. all i want is some remade maps of Battlefield 2...
> its all i want.. but seems most of the cumminity doesnt even know what battlefield 2 is... or they talk about BFBC2 & BF3.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Dalian Plant
> Daqing Oilfields
> Dragon Valley
> FuShe Pass
> Kubra Dam
> Mashtuur City
> Operation Clean Sweep
> Songhua Stalemate
> Zatar Wetlands


I am looking forward to the 4 maps with a refresh, be interesting if for example to see the space is better utilised on Firestorm, the bottle necks removed from metro and the general cpu/gpu optimisation on the gulf and for me the spawn issue is bigger on that map when no flags held. They were the most popular bf3 maps for a reason with the current player base. Personally would have taken Epicentre over Oman.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Not 4?


Derp....not much sleep the past few weeks...always happens to me in Autumn.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Derp....not much sleep the past few weeks...always happens to me in Autumn.


Well, it's still summer, you know..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

BATTLEFIELD 4 BETA DATES ANNOUNCED
September 18, 2013
FacebookTwitterGoogle+Redding
The Battlefield 4 Beta is coming soon. You'll be able to play the Siege of Shanghai map in Conquest Mode or Domination Mode.

We've introduced a lot of new and exciting elements into Battlefield 4, like Levolution, Amphibious Assault, and much more. We can't wait for everyone to try them out in the Beta!

Looking to get into the Beta? Here's how:

How to Join:

Pre-order the Battlefield 4 PC Digital Deluxe Edition (Available on Origin) and join the Beta on October 1st*

Battlefield 3 Premium members can join the Beta on October 1st*

Registered owners of Medal of Honor Warfighter Limited Edition or the Digital Deluxe Edition can join the Beta on October 1st*

The Beta will be open to all Xbox 360, PlayStation 3 and PC players. Download from Xbox Live, PSN and Origin.com from October 4th*

http://www.battlefield.com/uk/battlefield-4/news/beta-dates-announced?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=bf4-social-uk-socom-fb-post-beta-announcement&sourceid=bf4-social-uk-socom-fb-post-beta-announcement


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> BATTLEFIELD 4 BETA DATES ANNOUNCED
> September 18, 2013
> FacebookTwitterGoogle+Redding
> The Battlefield 4 Beta is coming soon. You'll be able to play the Siege of Shanghai map in Conquest Mode or Domination Mode.
> 
> We've introduced a lot of new and exciting elements into Battlefield 4, like Levolution, Amphibious Assault, and much more. We can't wait for everyone to try them out in the Beta!
> 
> Looking to get into the Beta? Here's how:
> 
> How to Join:
> 
> Pre-order the Battlefield 4 PC Digital Deluxe Edition (Available on Origin) and join the Beta on October 1st*
> 
> Battlefield 3 Premium members can join the Beta on October 1st*
> 
> Registered owners of Medal of Honor Warfighter Limited Edition or the Digital Deluxe Edition can join the Beta on October 1st*
> 
> The Beta will be open to all Xbox 360, PlayStation 3 and PC players. Download from Xbox Live, PSN and Origin.com from October 4th*
> 
> http://www.battlefield.com/uk/battlefield-4/news/beta-dates-announced?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=bf4-social-uk-socom-fb-post-beta-announcement&sourceid=bf4-social-uk-socom-fb-post-beta-announcement


This was mentioned a few pages back.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Kind of annoying starting the beta on a flipping Tuesday. Most of us have work and lives to attend to during the week. Still no news about how long it will run?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Kind of annoying starting the beta on a flipping Tuesday. Most of us have work and lives to attend to during the week. Still no news about how long it will run?


October 29th is a Tuesday as well.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Kind of annoying starting the beta on a flipping Tuesday. Most of us have work and lives to attend to during the week. Still no news about how long it will run?


2 weeks


----------



## HeatPwnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> 2 weeks


source?


----------



## keikei

Battlefield 4: UTS-15, SRR-61, Remote Mortar, SVD-12, DBV-12, Hawk, AKU-12, CS-LR4, ACE 52, ACE 21


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Battlefield 4: UTS-15, SRR-61, Remote Mortar, SVD-12, DBV-12, Hawk, AKU-12, CS-LR4, ACE 52, ACE 21


All the weapons are almost the same..Don't like this much....


----------



## ASSSETS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Kind of annoying starting the beta on a flipping Tuesday. Most of us have work and lives to attend to during the week. Still no news about how long it will run?


it is better than start on Friday with broken servers and wait for day or two for fix.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Battlefield 4: UTS-15, SRR-61, Remote Mortar, SVD-12, DBV-12, Hawk, AKU-12, CS-LR4, ACE 52, ACE 21


Oh man that remote mortar.... My support class can't wait


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASSSETS*
> 
> it is better than start on Friday with broken servers and wait for day or two for fix.


So its better we get our "Exclusive" beta for 3 days with the chance of not playing at all, cause of broken servers?

logic.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Oh man that remote mortar.... My support class can't wait


The flashbangs are going to be very useful. Blinded for about 3-4 secs aint good for the opponent.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Too useful. I can see the knife kids losing their minds now. I don't know about anyone else but all of these blinding devices are putting me off enough to hold off of an actual purchase for the game. At least for premium anyways. Absolutely cannot stand being blinded by the lights in bf3. Especially by own team mates who are too stupid to not toggle it. Now we have new lazers, auto lights and flashbangs. Image what close quarters/infantry maps are going to be like. Unplayable.


----------



## Fanboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Image what close quarters is going to be like. Unplayable.


And we thought Metro 64 player had problems...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Well, it's still summer, you know..


Technically yeah. I was referring more to the temperature drop.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm actually hardly going to knife anymore.
It was a pain in the backside knifing on BF3 in the first place, now that you got all this counter-knife and that it can't be re-countered...it just defeats the purpose of knifing.
I thought it was cool at first, but in all honesty - utter ruining of knifing.


----------



## meloj17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm actually hardly going to knife anymore.
> It was a pain in the backside knifing on BF3 in the first place, now that you got all this counter-knife and that it can't be re-countered...it just defeats the purpose of knifing.
> I thought it was cool at first, but in all honesty - utter ruining of knifing.


Just defib or rep, that's what I usually do over knifing.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meloj17*
> 
> Just defib or rep, that's what I usually do over knifing.


What if I told you I like playing as a sniper







?
Especially now with C4 on the cards?


----------



## djriful

Well I just ordered mine from EBGames...  Just like old times.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Kind of annoying starting the beta on a flipping Tuesday. Most of us have work and lives to attend to during the week. Still no news about how long it will run?


I think it's 2 weeks.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm actually hardly going to knife anymore.
> It was a pain in the backside knifing on BF3 in the first place, now that you got all this counter-knife and that it can't be re-countered...it just defeats the purpose of knifing.
> I thought it was cool at first, but in all honesty - utter ruining of knifing.


Knife them in the back or to the side since they can't counter knife that.

Also flash bangs are going to make knifing easier in the front since they have no idea what's going on!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Knife them in the back or to the side since they can't counter knife that.
> 
> Also flash bangs are going to make knifing easier in the front since they have no idea what's going on!


apparently you can - according to Jack Frags?


----------



## ihatelolcats

from what ive seen in videos there is no knifing in the back...you spin him around and knife in the front. so you can always counter. might as well remove the knife mechanic imo. its like suicide


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> apparently you can - according to Jack Frags?


Latest vids of current builds show you can't counter knife from behind, I even posted a gif of someone getting knifed from behind and he couldn't counter knife it because the icon never popped up.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Oh that's good then!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Latest vids of current builds show you can't counter knife from behind, I even posted a gif of someone getting knifed from behind and he couldn't counter knife it because the icon never popped up.


You can only probably face to face. I doubt anyone can block an attack from behind unless you have some sort of hyper senses.


----------



## amd655

Flash bangs are one thing that did my head in with COD games, now in BF o.0

Knifing is pretty easy anyway, there is plenty to feed on in a round on BF3.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yeah, but half the time the knife system doesn't even work.
'Oh look let me swipe you and fail, so that you can turn around and spray me with your m16 and kill me before I get a chance to switch weapon'


----------



## meloj17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yeah, but half the time the knife system doesn't even work.
> 'Oh look let me swipe you and fail, so that you can turn around and spray me with your m16 and kill me before I get a chance to switch weapon'


Yeah the knifing system in bf3 was wonky, but that could change in bf4. I remember seeing alpha footage of knifing, it had its kinks, hopefully dice got the feedback to improve.


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> You can only probably face to face. I doubt anyone can block an attack from behind unless you have some sort of hyper senses.


front only.
no counter from side or back, period.
safest bet shot them in the head from the back, always works









Knife animation is to long, titanfall have it right.
however BF4 seems to shape up to be more fun than BF3 ever was.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I just love the emphasis on BIG maps rather than close quarter bottle-neck type maps.
Thinking of the Vanilla maps:
-Bazzar: bottlenecks - but there can be escapes at some points - everyone just camps in that alleyway
-Caspian: Good map
-Firestorm: Something about this one I don't like - the layout of the map - they could have put B or another objective a lot further away from that main road
-Canals: Pretty clustered
-Metro: Self explanatory
-Tehran: Again, bottlenecks and choking points
-Seine: Bottleneck by the bridges
-Davamand: Again Bottlenecks through the tunnels
-Kharg: Good map

As you can see - that's my opinions on the vanilla maps. I really don;'t enjoy them that much as they don't feel like they are BATTLEFIELD.

B2K on the other hand was MUCH better - very little bottlenecks - by far my favourite set of maps.
And it SEEMS from the maps we've seen so far, that they are very much aiming towards the B2K route - open maps, diverse terrain and objectives that are laid out nicely.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meloj17*
> 
> Yeah the knifing system in bf3 was wonky, but that could change in bf4. I remember seeing alpha footage of knifing, it had its kinks, hopefully dice got the feedback to improve.


The knife system in BF3 was more than wonky - it was totally broken.

The engine could not allow 2 knife kills at the same time, it was discovered last year sometime, I really hope ( sure it will be ) fixed for BF4.

Edit. Ok it was fixed in the October patch




- but it was very annoying until then.


----------



## EliteReplay

flash bangs are gonna be really help full on tactics and taking down campers and getting people killed on rooms...

mortals are fine the way they are now... remote... so u dont get counter mortal now lol.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> flash bangs are gonna be really help full on tactics and taking down campers and getting people killed on rooms...
> 
> mortals are fine the way they are now... remote... so u dont get counter mortal now lol.


Try proofreading your posts.


----------



## ASSSETS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I just love the emphasis on BIG maps rather than close quarter bottle-neck type maps.
> Thinking of the Vanilla maps:
> -Bazzar: bottlenecks - but there can be escapes at some points - everyone just camps in that alleyway
> -Caspian: Good map
> -Firestorm: Something about this one I don't like - the layout of the map - they could have put B or another objective a lot further away from that main road
> -Canals: Pretty clustered
> -Metro: Self explanatory
> -Tehran: Again, bottlenecks and choking points
> -Seine: Bottleneck by the bridges
> -Davamand: Again Bottlenecks through the tunnels
> -Kharg: Good map
> 
> As you can see - that's my opinions on the vanilla maps. I really don;'t enjoy them that much as they don't feel like they are BATTLEFIELD.
> 
> B2K on the other hand was MUCH better - very little bottlenecks - by far my favourite set of maps.
> And it SEEMS from the maps we've seen so far, that they are very much aiming towards the B2K route - open maps, diverse terrain and objectives that are laid out nicely.


the only problem to go through hard points is coordination of people. Even on Metro you can take lockers, but someone have to take care of left side or you will get killed in 10 sec.


----------



## ihatelolcats

it looks to me like the snow base one is another metro- underground tubefest. we havent seen much of it so i may be wrong though


----------



## ASSSETS

There is some voice in bf3 now, someone using it? How does it work for squad of friends list?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I just love the emphasis on BIG maps rather than close quarter bottle-neck type maps.
> Thinking of the Vanilla maps:
> -Bazzar: bottlenecks - but there can be escapes at some points - everyone just camps in that alleyway
> -Caspian: Good map
> -Firestorm: Something about this one I don't like - the layout of the map - they could have put B or another objective a lot further away from that main road
> -Canals: Pretty clustered
> -Metro: Self explanatory
> -Tehran: Again, bottlenecks and choking points
> -Seine: Bottleneck by the bridges
> -Davamand: Again Bottlenecks through the tunnels
> -Kharg: Good map
> 
> As you can see - that's my opinions on the vanilla maps. I really don;'t enjoy them that much as they don't feel like they are BATTLEFIELD.
> 
> B2K on the other hand was MUCH better - very little bottlenecks - by far my favourite set of maps.
> And it SEEMS from the maps we've seen so far, that they are very much aiming towards the B2K route - open maps, diverse terrain and objectives that are laid out nicely.


Shanghai has bottlenecks everywhere... what are you talking about?
Same with the map you can "flood"
And the island map is kind of bottlenecked everywhere unless you have a boat.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Try proofreading your posts.


yeah read it again...

you think how would u use flash bags? do u know that frag granade kill u? and your teammate right? wait a minute do even play bf3? it seem that u not...

clearly that would be a good addition to team gameplay and tactics over the current frag granade.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> yeah read it again...
> 
> you think how would u use flash bags? do u know that frag granade kill u? and your teammate right? wait a minute do even play bf3? it seem that u not...
> 
> clearly that would be a good addition to team gameplay and tactics over the current frag granade.


think he was referring to your use of the word "mortal" instead of "mortar", but BF3 would be interesting with mortals and non mortals









you should say sorry too


----------



## zlatan1985

Does anyone know what time on October 1st this beta will be playable ? hopefully they use Sweden timezone and not usa


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> yeah read it again...
> 
> you think how would u use flash bags? do u know that frag granade kill u? and your teammate right? wait a minute do even play bf3? it seem that u not...
> 
> clearly that would be a good addition to team gameplay and tactics over the current frag granade.


I can't answer any of that because I don't understand any of it. GG.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

It isn't THAT hard to understand.
He is saying a flashbang grenade will be useful in team games as it introduces different tactics - imagine breaching a compound place like metro on BF4 with your squad.


----------



## daguardian

Yeah 5 man squads in BF4 will be so much better and with the addition of flash-bangs the options really start to multiply, game is shaping up better.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Yeah 5 man squads in BF4 will be so much better and with the addition of flash-bangs the options really start to multiply, game is shaping up better.


Imagine the whole squad throwing flash bangs at once...


----------



## HeatPwnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Imagine the whole squad throwing flash bangs at once...


imagine whole squad spamming mortars in rush


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Imagine the whole squad throwing flash bangs at once...


I would find a new squad









That would be such a waste.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> It isn't THAT hard to understand.


I don't tolerate laziness and sloppiness of that magnitude and neither should you. It's one of the few parts of the TOS that I actually agree with.

Flash bangs will be the worst thing added to this game. Quote me on it. The whole thing is shaping up to be nothing more than a spam fest and I am getting pretty worried about how it's going to turn out.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I don't tolerate laziness and sloppiness of that magnitude and neither should you.
> 
> Flash bangs will be the worst thing added to this game. Quote me on it. The whole thing is shaping up to be nothing more than a spam fest and I am getting pretty worried about how it's going to turn out.


To be fair I'm going to guess English isn't his 1st language. Surely you understood what he was trying to say. Tolerating laziness and sloppiness seems a little dramatic. Lighten up


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatPwnz*
> 
> imagine whole squad spamming mortars in rush


They will be on my list of people to knife...


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatPwnz*
> 
> imagine whole squad spamming mortars in rush


An entire squad using the remote mortar and someone spotting would be amazing.

Imagine trying to attack a place constantly being shelled with mortar strikes.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I don't tolerate laziness and sloppiness of that magnitude and neither should you. It's one of the few parts of the TOS that I actually agree with.
> 
> Flash bangs will be the worst thing added to this game. Quote me on it. The whole thing is shaping up to be nothing more than a spam fest and I am getting pretty worried about how it's going to turn out.


explain me how it would be the worst thing on the game? can u formulate how?

like i said... this is going to add a whole dimention to teamgameplay and competitive scene.
on top of that... DICE can balance things out... they can just allow soldiers to have 1 flash bang per player...

also u can make your server with a title 64P/24/7METRO MADNESS/NO FLASHBAG.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> To be fair I'm going to guess English isn't his 1st language. Surely you understood what he was trying to say. Tolerating laziness and sloppiness seems a little dramatic. Lighten up


I'm not buying that excuse. Looking through his post history there is enough legibility and coherence to dismiss that theory. Garbage like replacing 'you' with u etc gets out of hand pretty quickly.

You have way too much confidence in DICE's abilities if you think they can balance everything they are putting in here.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I don't tolerate laziness and sloppiness of that magnitude and neither should you. It's one of the few parts of the TOS that I actually agree with.
> 
> Flash bangs will be the worst thing added to this game. Quote me on it. The whole thing is shaping up to be nothing more than a spam fest and I am getting pretty worried about how it's going to turn out.


He is speaking English, you are just being a little hypocritical and not actually bothering to try and read what he is saying.
English MIGHT not be his first language. Is there reason to discriminate?
Don't be such an annoying individual and lighten up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> To be fair I'm going to guess English isn't his 1st language. Surely you understood what he was trying to say. Tolerating laziness and sloppiness seems a little dramatic. Lighten up


THIS


----------



## Thoth420

Right those nades that you can't even cook and do zero damage are worse than frags because? I mean nobody likes to get flashbanged but they have been around in CQB for a long time now. My question is: Where is the Willey Pete?


----------



## starmanwarz

I want to pre order but not sure which version to get, what is premium? And what are the packs you are talking about?

EDIT: I am browsing the bf4 website, Premium is 50 Euros and it is supposed to have all the upcoming expansions plus some other stuff, how come it is the cheapest one out of the 3 options (Premium, Digital Deluxe, standard)? What am I missing?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> I want to pre order but not sure which version to get, what is premium? And what are the packs you are talking about?
> 
> EDIT: I am browsing the bf4 website, Premium is 50 Euros and it is supposed to have all the upcoming expansions plus some other stuff, how come it is the cheapest one out of the 3 options (Premium, Digital Deluxe, standard)? What am I missing?


It doesn't include the game itself. You'd need Battlefield 4 AND Premium.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> It doesn't include the game itself. You'd need Battlefield 4 AND Premium.


^This. You need to buy the standard and premium if you want the game and all the map packs.


----------



## MattGordon

Can someone post the process of getting it cheaper through Origin Mexico?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Can someone post the process of getting it cheaper through Origin Mexico?


*Specifically using a CC or Paypal without it getting hijacked via proxy.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> *Specifically using a CC or Paypal without it getting hijacked via proxy.


Oh. That sounds easy enough...

I was never any good with proxies.


----------



## Toxsick




----------



## corx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Can someone post the process of getting it cheaper through Origin Mexico?


1. Go to google, download flyvpn trial version
2. Use mexico through flyvpn
3. Go to Origin Store through your browser
4. Put BF4 in your basket (Premium too if you wish so)
5. Check out
6. It asks you to login, so do it
7. Then it asks for your CC details
8. Disable flyvpn
9. Put in your CC details
10. Purchase

This is how I did it, the final price should be 898$ (mexican pesos) which is 43 pounds (that is BF4 standard + Premium). If something goes wrong, try again, took me like 3 times to finally purchase it, cuz I messed something up, I just know that before you do the final checkout - flyvpn should be disabled.

I didn't get any email confirmation about my order though, it just shows up in Origin order history and BF4 itself is in Origin. Ehh, whatever.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I'd probably disconnect vpn before logging in and change your password after all this is done. CC have built in fraud protection so even if someone got a hold of it there are protection systems in place. You might also be able to use one of those pre paid CC's. There isn't any option to use paypal.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I'd probably disconnect vpn before logging in and change your password after all this is done. CC have built in fraud protection so even if someone got a hold of it there are protection systems in place. You might also be able to use one of those pre paid CC's. There isn't any option to use paypal.


No paypal option? Nevermind than. I usually avoid using my debit or credit card for online purchases and leave it up to a paypal account.

Thanks for the the help though. Much appreciated, guys.


----------



## HeatPwnz

If you try buying via new origin store you'll probably get INVOICE FAILED error at checkout...
I tried several options with new store and non of them worked... it is not problem in yout paypal/credit card, it's simply an bug withing new origin payment system (ea moderators confirmed this)
So here is my *detailed* tutorail on how I and many of my friends bought BF4 and Premium with Paypal/credit card via mexican/brazilian proxy:

*1.)* Go on your Origin and Battlelog and change your location to Brazil/Mexico (depending on which proxy you're using), just to be safe, but it is not necessery

*2.)* Make sure your firstname and lastname on origin are the same as the one on your credit card you'll be using

*3.)* Logout and close Origin Client and Battlelog

*3.)* If you are using Firefox just like myself, perhaps it would be better to swich to Chrome because my transactions didn't work on Firefox, but in some mysterious way they worked on Chrome

*4.)* In first tab go on HideMyAss and find a mexican/brazilian proxy with high anonimity (High +KA) and try finding one with speed and connection time as high as possible (keep this tab opened because there might be some proxy's that dont work on origin store, it's nothing to be afraid of)

*5.)* When you find a decent proxy, put IP address and Port in Chrome (Settings - Show advanced settings - Network - Change proxy settings - Lan settings (under Connection tab), uncheck Automaticlly detect settings box and check Use a proxy server for your LAN box, and in there put in your IP address and Port that we found on HideMyAss... Ok - Apply - Ok, and keep the settings tab opened (just in case)

*6.)* Open New Incognito tab (New Private window in Firefox) and in address bar type : store2.origin.com .... It might take some time to load the page but thats Ok, if you cant opet it, try refreshing, and if that doesnt work, try using different proxy... If it did open old origin store it should be on Portuguese/Spanish language depending if you're using mexican/brazilian proxy and in your address bar should be : http://store2.origin.com/store/eaemea/pt_BR/home/ThemeID.850300/ccRef.en_US (brazilian example)

*7.)* When you open Old origin store DO NOT click on Shop Now (that will redirect you on New Origin store), instead go in search and type in ''Battlefield 4'' without '' '' and click search... When you find BF4 (it should say it costs R$ 99,90(brazil) for standard edition, that is equivalent to around 32euros), click on Pre-Encomendar (brazilian proxy), a small window should popup and on Método de entrega choose Digitaal (digital download) and on Idioma choose Ingles (english language)... If you get PRODUCT_FINDER_ERROR, just close that little window and try opet in again (click Pre-Encomendar on BF4 again)... After that you should get purple button Pre-Encomendar, click it...

*8.)* If you get Unable to connect to the proxy server error, just press Back button and repeat step 7. (This takes some time and dont get frustrated if it doesnt work from the first time).

*9.)* After that you will be directed to your cart, and once you're there just press Pagar (Next).

*10.)* When you're in the checkout at the top you will be offered to login with your Origin (EA) account (Usuário com Cadastro --- Endereço de e-mailOrigin email), Palavra-passeOrigin password)... Login and if you previously have remebered you credit card or paypal details that is OK... When you login, fill the spots that need to be filled in, choose you playment option... Here is a picture that explainst what is that....
**NOTE: YOU NEED TO PUT IN YOUR REAL address, country and everything else (just like your credit card is registerd to), and press Compar
PICTURE

*11.)* On the last page just review your order to make sure you chose the right game, etc.... Click Pagar, and after some loading you should recive a message of a succesful purchuse... You can now close the origin store, return to your normal proxy and close all the browsers... Open new browser window, check in your mail and you should see a new email on Portuguese/Spanish from EA, of you successful pruchuse... If you didnt recive it despite a successful checkout, give it some time...
**NOTE: After last checkout, if you get something like (autorização de pagamento falhou ---> payment authorisation failed), that means that payment didnt work, and again this is the problem with old origin store (some of you that bought BF3 Premium via Indian proxy should be familiar with this)... you can try to prevent this by going back and after you've filled all necessary blanks in step 10., turn off the brazillian/mexican proxy and click Compar... again tick the box and press Pagar on last checkout and pray to God it passes... if not, I'm sorry, but you wont be the only one...

Hope this helps you out to save some money, and if you have any questions feel free to ask
**NOTE: I dont take any responsabilites for any problems caused by this tutorial... this is how I bought my BF3, BF3 Premium, BF4, along with 20+ of my clan mates, and 100+ friends and colleagues from other forums...


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatPwnz*
> 
> If you try buying via new origin store you'll probably get INVOICE FAILED error at checkout...
> I tried several options with new store and non of them worked... it is not problem in yout paypal/credit card, it's simply an bug withing new origin payment system (ea moderators confirmed this)
> So here is my *detailed* tutorail on how I and many of my friends bought BF4 and Premium with Paypal/credit card via mexican/brazilian proxy:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *1.)* Go on your Origin and Battlelog and change your location to Brazil/Mexico (depending on which proxy you're using), just to be safe, but it is not necessery
> 
> *2.)* Make sure your firstname and lastname on origin are the same as the one on your credit card you'll be using
> 
> *3.)* Logout and close Origin Client and Battlelog
> 
> *3.)* If you are using Firefox just like myself, perhaps it would be better to swich to Chrome because my transactions didn't work on Firefox, but in some mysterious way they worked on Chrome
> 
> *4.)* In first tab go on HideMyAss and find a mexican/brazilian proxy with high anonimity (High +KA) and try finding one with speed and connection time as high as possible (keep this tab opened because there might be some proxy's that dont work on origin store, it's nothing to be afraid of)
> 
> *5.)* When you find a decent proxy, put IP address and Port in Chrome (Settings - Show advanced settings - Network - Change proxy settings - Lan settings (under Connection tab), uncheck Automaticlly detect settings box and check Use a proxy server for your LAN box, and in there put in your IP address and Port that we found on HideMyAss... Ok - Apply - Ok, and keep the settings tab opened (just in case)
> 
> *6.)* Open New Incognito tab (New Private window in Firefox) and in address bar type : store2.origin.com .... It might take some time to load the page but thats Ok, if you cant opet it, try refreshing, and if that doesnt work, try using different proxy... If it did open old origin store it should be on Portuguese/Spanish language depending if you're using mexican/brazilian proxy and in your address bar should be : http://store2.origin.com/store/eaemea/pt_BR/home/ThemeID.850300/ccRef.en_US (brazilian example)
> 
> *7.)* When you open Old origin store DO NOT click on Shop Now (that will redirect you on New Origin store), instead go in search and type in ''Battlefield 4'' without '' '' and click search... When you find BF4 (it should say it costs R$ 99,90(brazil) for standard edition, that is equivalent to around 32euros), click on Pre-Encomendar (brazilian proxy), a small window should popup and on Método de entrega choose Digitaal (digital download) and on Idioma choose Ingles (english language)... If you get PRODUCT_FINDER_ERROR, just close that little window and try opet in again (click Pre-Encomendar on BF4 again)... After that you should get purple button Pre-Encomendar, click it...
> 
> *8.)* If you get Unable to connect to the proxy server error, just press Back button and repeat step 7. (This takes some time and dont get frustrated if it doesnt work from the first time).
> 
> *9.)* After that you will be directed to your cart, and once you're there just press Pagar (Next).
> 
> *10.)* When you're in the checkout at the top you will be offered to login with your Origin (EA) account (Usuário com Cadastro --- Endereço de e-mailOrigin email), Palavra-passeOrigin password)... Login and if you previously have remebered you credit card or paypal details that is OK... When you login, fill the spots that need to be filled in, choose you playment option... Here is a picture that explainst what is that....
> **NOTE: YOU NEED TO PUT IN YOUR REAL address, country and everything else (just like your credit card is registerd to), and press Compar
> PICTURE
> 
> *11.)* On the last page just review your order to make sure you chose the right game, etc.... Click Pagar, and after some loading you should recive a message of a succesful purchuse... You can now close the origin store, return to your normal proxy and close all the browsers... Open new browser window, check in your mail and you should see a new email on Portuguese/Spanish from EA, of you successful pruchuse... If you didnt recive it despite a successful checkout, give it some time...
> **NOTE: After last checkout, if you get something like (autorização de pagamento falhou ---> payment authorisation failed), that means that payment didnt work, and again this is the problem with old origin store (some of you that bought BF3 Premium via Indian proxy should be familiar with this)... you can try to prevent this by going back and after you've filled all necessary blanks in step 10., turn off the brazillian/mexican proxy and click Compar... again tick the box and press Pagar on last checkout and pray to God it passes... if not, I'm sorry, but you wont be the only one...
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps you out to save some money, and if you have any questions feel free to ask
> **NOTE: I dont take any responsabilites for any problems caused by this tutorial... this is how I bought my BF3, BF3 Premium, BF4, along with 20+ of my clan mates, and 100+ friends and colleagues from other forums...


so i need to go into all of this just to save 10-15 dollars? no thanks


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm not going to do it HeatPwnz - but I appreciate it anyway!
+rep brother

A question I have is how much is BF4 premium on Origin mexico/brazil?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm not going to do it HeatPwnz - but I appreciate it anyway!
> +rep brother
> 
> A question I have is how much is BF4 premium on Origin mexico/brazil?


"43 pounds (that is BF4 standard + Premium)"

Go figure


----------



## HeatPwnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> A question I have is how much is BF4 premium on Origin mexico/brazil?


Europe (no proxy) = 60 euros
Brazil/Mexico (with proxy) = around 32 euros


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatPwnz*
> 
> If you try buying via new origin store you'll probably get INVOICE FAILED error at checkout...
> I tried several options with new store and non of them worked... it is not problem in yout paypal/credit card, it's simply an bug withing new origin payment system (ea moderators confirmed this)
> So here is my *detailed* tutorail on how I and many of my friends bought BF4 and Premium with Paypal/credit card via mexican/brazilian proxy:
> 
> *1.)* Go on your Origin and Battlelog and change your location to Brazil/Mexico (depending on which proxy you're using), just to be safe, but it is not necessery
> 
> *2.)* Make sure your firstname and lastname on origin are the same as the one on your credit card you'll be using
> 
> *3.)* Logout and close Origin Client and Battlelog
> 
> *3.)* If you are using Firefox just like myself, perhaps it would be better to swich to Chrome because my transactions didn't work on Firefox, but in some mysterious way they worked on Chrome
> 
> *4.)* In first tab go on HideMyAss and find a mexican/brazilian proxy with high anonimity (High +KA) and try finding one with speed and connection time as high as possible (keep this tab opened because there might be some proxy's that dont work on origin store, it's nothing to be afraid of)
> 
> *5.)* When you find a decent proxy, put IP address and Port in Chrome (Settings - Show advanced settings - Network - Change proxy settings - Lan settings (under Connection tab), uncheck Automaticlly detect settings box and check Use a proxy server for your LAN box, and in there put in your IP address and Port that we found on HideMyAss... Ok - Apply - Ok, and keep the settings tab opened (just in case)
> 
> *6.)* Open New Incognito tab (New Private window in Firefox) and in address bar type : store2.origin.com .... It might take some time to load the page but thats Ok, if you cant opet it, try refreshing, and if that doesnt work, try using different proxy... If it did open old origin store it should be on Portuguese/Spanish language depending if you're using mexican/brazilian proxy and in your address bar should be : http://store2.origin.com/store/eaemea/pt_BR/home/ThemeID.850300/ccRef.en_US (brazilian example)
> 
> *7.)* When you open Old origin store DO NOT click on Shop Now (that will redirect you on New Origin store), instead go in search and type in ''Battlefield 4'' without '' '' and click search... When you find BF4 (it should say it costs R$ 99,90(brazil) for standard edition, that is equivalent to around 32euros), click on Pre-Encomendar (brazilian proxy), a small window should popup and on Método de entrega choose Digitaal (digital download) and on Idioma choose Ingles (english language)... If you get PRODUCT_FINDER_ERROR, just close that little window and try opet in again (click Pre-Encomendar on BF4 again)... After that you should get purple button Pre-Encomendar, click it...
> 
> *8.)* If you get Unable to connect to the proxy server error, just press Back button and repeat step 7. (This takes some time and dont get frustrated if it doesnt work from the first time).
> 
> *9.)* After that you will be directed to your cart, and once you're there just press Pagar (Next).
> 
> *10.)* When you're in the checkout at the top you will be offered to login with your Origin (EA) account (Usuário com Cadastro --- Endereço de e-mailOrigin email), Palavra-passeOrigin password)... Login and if you previously have remebered you credit card or paypal details that is OK... When you login, fill the spots that need to be filled in, choose you playment option... Here is a picture that explainst what is that....
> **NOTE: YOU NEED TO PUT IN YOUR REAL address, country and everything else (just like your credit card is registerd to), and press Compar
> PICTURE
> 
> *11.)* On the last page just review your order to make sure you chose the right game, etc.... Click Pagar, and after some loading you should recive a message of a succesful purchuse... You can now close the origin store, return to your normal proxy and close all the browsers... Open new browser window, check in your mail and you should see a new email on Portuguese/Spanish from EA, of you successful pruchuse... If you didnt recive it despite a successful checkout, give it some time...
> **NOTE: After last checkout, if you get something like (autorização de pagamento falhou ---> payment authorisation failed), that means that payment didnt work, and again this is the problem with old origin store (some of you that bought BF3 Premium via Indian proxy should be familiar with this)... you can try to prevent this by going back and after you've filled all necessary blanks in step 10., turn off the brazillian/mexican proxy and click Compar... again tick the box and press Pagar on last checkout and pray to God it passes... if not, I'm sorry, but you wont be the only one...
> 
> Hope this helps you out to save some money, and if you have any questions feel free to ask
> **NOTE: I dont take any responsabilites for any problems caused by this tutorial... this is how I bought my BF3, BF3 Premium, BF4, along with 20+ of my clan mates, and 100+ friends and colleagues from other forums...


If paypal works I guess I can just make a second account and fund it with my main....


----------



## keikei

BATTLENEWS - PS4 Gameplay, Open Beta, Interviews Galore + A new trailer!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> so i need to go into all of this just to save 10-15 dollars? no thanks


It's about a 45 dollar savings for both BF4+Premium for us in US/Canada and even more for others. I really should just put you on ignore.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> It's about a 45 dollar savings for both BF4+Premium for us in US/Canada and even more for others. I really should just put you on ignore.


lol... i wont buy premium right now anyways...


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> It's about a 45 dollar savings for both BF4+Premium for us in US/Canada and even more for others. I really should just put you on ignore.


Cus differing opinion = ignore.

The internet logic thesedays, NWO here we go, everyone must be a collective, share the same thoughts.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Cus differing opinion = ignore.
> 
> The internet logic these days, NWO here we go, everyone must be a collective, share the same thoughts.


You belong there as well. What part about ignorance and numbers (which are not opinion btw) do you have difficulty understanding?

His posts are some of the worst kind of laziness I've seen on this forum and his insight, reasoning and opinions are generally ignorant and short sighted. Add to that, failure of basic mathematics and we have a list contender.

It has nothing to do with conflicting opinions.

If you guys don't feel like the risk or savings of 40+% is worth it, fine. We don't need to know about it though.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> You belong there as well. What part about ignorance and numbers (which are not opinion btw) do you have difficulty understanding?


Numbers? Wut?

You can find BF4 for ~300 kr here incl China rising ~30 euro.
The saving going to a mexican proxy is VERY SMALL ~1-2 euros

But then again America is the only country in the world.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Clearly I'm going by Origin store pricing. And I also clearly stated which countries I was referring to. Not surprisingly, you missed that. If you can find them at the same price then great, we have nothing more to discuss.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Clearly I'm going by Origin store pricing. And I also clearly stated which countries I was referring to. Not surprisingly, you missed that. If you can find them at the same price then great, we have nothing more to discuss.


And why would anyone buy anything via Origin when the prices are usually twice of what you may find in retail stores, websites, keyshops etc?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> And why would anyone buy anything via Origin when the prices are usually twice of what you may find in retail stores, websites, keyshops etc?


You would if you lived in South Africa. And twice the price? Really? Seems like quite an exaggeration.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> And why would anyone buy anything via Origin when the prices are usually twice of what you may find in retail stores, websites, keyshops etc?


I see you have selected the arrogance/trolling/exaggeration perks. Why don't you and everyone else who comes across these amazing deals post them up in here for others instead of continuing this counter productive nonsense.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> You would if you lived in South Africa. And twice the price? Really? Seems like quite an exaggeration.


Not here.
Origin price in SEK: 599 and 699 (Digital Deluxe)
Retail price in SEK: 300 - 349 incl China.
Keyshops (digital): 290 - 330 incl China.
Then some sites got 10-25% off codes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I see you have selected the arrogance/trolling/exaggeration perks. Why don't you and everyone else who comes across these amazing deals post them up in here for others instead of continuing this counter productive nonsense.


Google.


----------



## CptDanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I see you have selected the arrogance/trolling/exaggeration perks. Why don't you and everyone else who comes across these amazing deals post them up in here for others instead of continuing this counter productive nonsense.


A better reason not to buy through origin is to not let EA have your personal info. Which means if by any chance your account gets haxed they wont know your info.


----------



## ihatelolcats

is there any reason to do the mexican origin order now instead of waiting for release?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> is there any reason to do the mexican origin order now instead of waiting for release?


Cheapskate, is the reason.
They rather not support DICE, but EA.


----------



## daguardian

DICE and EA do not deserve support at this stage of the game lol.

They lost alot of fans at BF3 release (BF Vets), and gained alot of new ones (CoD converts) and were happy to do so, they are in it for the $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

They do not deserve a gamers respect, to think otherwise is foolish (ignoring the facts) or pure fanboyism or in hamzta09's case, just a troll.


----------



## General121

Somebody worked hard on this. And this is just undermining their work. And I'm sure it's illegal in some way but if you want to be greedy for a few quick bucks at the risk of losing all your games, be my guest.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatPwnz*
> 
> If you try buying via new origin store you'll probably get INVOICE FAILED error at
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> checkout...
> I tried several options with new store and non of them worked... it is not problem in yout paypal/credit card, it's simply an bug withing new origin payment system (ea moderators confirmed this)
> So here is my *detailed* tutorail on how I and many of my friends bought BF4 and Premium with Paypal/credit card via mexican/brazilian proxy:
> 
> *1.)* Go on your Origin and Battlelog and change your location to Brazil/Mexico (depending on which proxy you're using), just to be safe, but it is not necessery
> 
> *2.)* Make sure your firstname and lastname on origin are the same as the one on your credit card you'll be using
> 
> *3.)* Logout and close Origin Client and Battlelog
> 
> *3.)* If you are using Firefox just like myself, perhaps it would be better to swich to Chrome because my transactions didn't work on Firefox, but in some mysterious way they worked on Chrome
> 
> *4.)* In first tab go on HideMyAss and find a mexican/brazilian proxy with high anonimity (High +KA) and try finding one with speed and connection time as high as possible (keep this tab opened because there might be some proxy's that dont work on origin store, it's nothing to be afraid of)
> 
> *5.)* When you find a decent proxy, put IP address and Port in Chrome (Settings - Show advanced settings - Network - Change proxy settings - Lan settings (under Connection tab), uncheck Automaticlly detect settings box and check Use a proxy server for your LAN box, and in there put in your IP address and Port that we found on HideMyAss... Ok - Apply - Ok, and keep the settings tab opened (just in case)
> 
> *6.)* Open New Incognito tab (New Private window in Firefox) and in address bar type : store2.origin.com .... It might take some time to load the page but thats Ok, if you cant opet it, try refreshing, and if that doesnt work, try using different proxy... If it did open old origin store it should be on Portuguese/Spanish language depending if you're using mexican/brazilian proxy and in your address bar should be : http://store2.origin.com/store/eaemea/pt_BR/home/ThemeID.850300/ccRef.en_US (brazilian example)
> 
> *7.)* When you open Old origin store DO NOT click on Shop Now (that will redirect you on New Origin store), instead go in search and type in ''Battlefield 4'' without '' '' and click search... When you find BF4 (it should say it costs R$ 99,90(brazil) for standard edition, that is equivalent to around 32euros), click on Pre-Encomendar (brazilian proxy), a small window should popup and on Método de entrega choose Digitaal (digital download) and on Idioma choose Ingles (english language)... If you get PRODUCT_FINDER_ERROR, just close that little window and try opet in again (click Pre-Encomendar on BF4 again)... After that you should get purple button Pre-Encomendar, click it...
> 
> *8.)* If you get Unable to connect to the proxy server error, just press Back button and repeat step 7. (This takes some time and dont get frustrated if it doesnt work from the first time).
> 
> *9.)* After that you will be directed to your cart, and once you're there just press Pagar (Next).
> 
> *10.)* When you're in the checkout at the top you will be offered to login with your Origin (EA) account (Usuário com Cadastro --- Endereço de e-mailOrigin email), Palavra-passeOrigin password)... Login and if you previously have remebered you credit card or paypal details that is OK... When you login, fill the spots that need to be filled in, choose you playment option... Here is a picture that explainst what is that....
> **NOTE: YOU NEED TO PUT IN YOUR REAL address, country and everything else (just like your credit card is registerd to), and press Compar
> PICTURE
> 
> *11.)* On the last page just review your order to make sure you chose the right game, etc.... Click Pagar, and after some loading you should recive a message of a succesful purchuse... You can now close the origin store, return to your normal proxy and close all the browsers... Open new browser window, check in your mail and you should see a new email on Portuguese/Spanish from EA, of you successful pruchuse... If you didnt recive it despite a successful checkout, give it some time...
> **NOTE: After last checkout, if you get something like (autorização de pagamento falhou ---> payment authorisation failed), that means that payment didnt work, and again this is the problem with old origin store (some of you that bought BF3 Premium via Indian proxy should be familiar with this)... you can try to prevent this by going back and after you've filled all necessary blanks in step 10., turn off the brazillian/mexican proxy and click Compar... again tick the box and press Pagar on last checkout and pray to God it passes... if not, I'm sorry, but you wont be the only one...
> 
> Hope this helps you out to save some money, and if you have any questions feel free to ask
> **NOTE: I dont take any responsabilites for any problems caused by this tutorial... this is how I bought my BF3, BF3 Premium, BF4, along with 20+ of my clan mates, and 100+ friends and colleagues from other forums..
> 
> 
> .


OK - just tried this - indeed BF4 is at the price you said - however there was NO BF4 PREMIUM.
I looked and looked, and couldn't find it. I looked on my phone (UK) and it was there immediately.
I saw BF3 premium though.

Actually, someone in the US - could you tell me what price BF3 premium is at now in USD?
I think they are having a sale, and last time I remember it being super cheap like $7 whereas in the UK I have to pay £17 which is over $20.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> DICE and EA do not deserve support at this stage of the game lol.
> 
> They lost alot of fans at BF3 release (BF Vets), and gained alot of new ones (CoD converts) and were happy to do so, they are in it for the $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> They do not deserve a gamers respect, to think otherwise is foolish (ignoring the facts) or pure fanboyism or in hamzta09's case, just a troll.


THIS.
I lost so much respect after Fifa 13 + BF3 for EA.
Now anything I can do to undercut them, I'll do it.
BF4 is pre-ordered with AmazonUK for £30.
However BF4 premium isn't ordered yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Somebody worked hard on this. And this is just undermining their work. And I'm sure it's illegal in some way but if you want to be greedy for a few quick bucks at the risk of losing all your games, be my guest.


You seem to be really against people trying to save money.
I don't see the problem?


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Somebody worked hard on this. And this is just undermining their work. And I'm sure it's illegal in some way but if you want to be greedy for a few quick bucks at the risk of losing all your games, be my guest.


I'm pretty sure the greedy one is EA, not the customer who wants his game for decent price. I checked Origin TOS, there was nothing about buying games through proxy. Plus I've never heard anyone getting banned, A LOT of people bought BF3 Premium from Origin India and all those people are still playing happily without any problems. Origin has different policy than Steam.


----------



## CptDanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> DICE and EA do not deserve support at this stage of the game lol.
> 
> They lost alot of fans at BF3 release (BF Vets), and gained alot of new ones (CoD converts) and were happy to do so, they are in it for the $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> They do not deserve a gamers respect, to think otherwise is foolish (ignoring the facts) or pure fanboyism or in hamzta09's case, just a troll.


Exactly, Im one of thoese vets that almost gave up


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> OK - just tried this - indeed BF4 is at the price you said - however there was NO BF4 PREMIUM.
> I looked and looked, and couldn't find it. I looked on my phone (UK) and it was there immediately.
> I saw BF3 premium though.
> 
> Actually, someone in the US - *could you tell me what price BF3 premium is at now in USD?*
> I think they are having a sale, and last time I remember it being super cheap like $7 whereas in the UK I have to pay £17 which is over $20.


*29.99* USD.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> *29.99* USD.


that's the AmazonUSA price - what's the origin USA price bro?
Cheers for linking anyway +rep


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> I'm pretty sure the greedy one is EA, not the customer who wants his game for decent price. I checked Origin TOS, there was nothing about buying games through proxy. Plus I've never heard anyone getting banned, A LOT of people bought BF3 Premium from Origin India and all those people are still playing happily without any problems. Origin has different policy than Steam.


The prices of the games are sanely priced.

However, you guys rather support EA by paying less thus DICE gets less money.

Dev gets what 15-25% of the cut of each sale?
A game at 60 vs 30.

Go figure out how much the dev get.

I understand if you're insanely poor and have to sacrifice dinner for a game, but if you have an income, even a student can afford retail priced games, then its just greed.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> that's the AmazonUSA price - what's the origin USA price bro?
> Cheers for linking anyway +rep


Even cheaper...*.19.99*


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> The prices of the games are sanely priced.
> 
> However, you guys rather support EA by paying less thus DICE gets less money.
> 
> Dev gets what 15-25% of the cut of each sale?
> A game at 60 vs 30.
> 
> Go figure out how much the dev get.
> 
> I understand if you're insanely poor and have to sacrifice dinner for a game, but if you have an income, even a student can afford retail priced games, then its just greed.


This. I'm a teen in hs with no job and, no, I didn't use my parents money. Guess what? I afforded it quite easily and purchase other things on my own quite easily including gas for the car and most PC parts that I now get.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Even cheaper...*.19.99*


hehe that link re-directs me to UK store (as you can imagine).
£12 though...hmm
Anyone know the cheapest BF3 premium prices?
I'm thinking £7 or something I would buy it - just for the sake of playing some wake island before BF4 comes out.


----------



## HeatPwnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> I'm pretty sure the greedy one is EA, not the customer who wants his game for decent price. I checked Origin TOS, there was nothing about buying games through proxy. Plus I've never heard anyone getting banned, A LOT of people bought BF3 Premium from Origin India and all those people are still playing happily without any problems. Origin has different policy than Steam.


Finally someone that understands what I meant, tnx bro
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> The prices of the games are sanely priced.
> 
> However, you guys rather support EA by paying less thus DICE gets less money.
> 
> Dev gets what 15-25% of the cut of each sale?
> A game at 60 vs 30.
> 
> Go figure out how much the dev get.
> 
> I understand if you're insanely poor and have to sacrifice dinner for a game, but if you have an income, even a student can afford retail priced games, then its just greed.


Actually I agree with you, if Dice wasnt part of EA it would be a whole another policy and game and prices
But here in Croatia things are not that great like in UK, Ger or US...
After clearing whole semester, I had to find myself a summer job so I can afford myself a BF4 and some decent components so make this game even playable
Not everyone has a rich parents that buy their kids whatever they want.
I used this as an opportunity, now for a price of normal BF4, I've bought myself BF4 and Premium... and money that was meant for original premium will be saved maybe for some other pc upgrades, or perhaps a new BF4 Ultra Super-Duper Premium...
The saddest thing is that Dice that makes this game get least, and if the game was only by Dice, no publishing/marketing and other cr4p by EA, then I would be happy to pay full price for it, but in this situation EA still get even more if I paid original price...


----------



## mtbiker033

Get the game any way you want, proxy whatever, it's not pirating so go for it.

As far as EA goes:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-LE0ycgkBQ


----------



## Seid Dark

I asked my boss for 4 days off work, beginning from the day BF4 is released







It's going to be a huge gaming marathon, I'm gonna hoard a lot of food, coke and energy drinks before it. Won't have time for shopping so I will prepare for several days of being indoors. Hopefully servers are somewhat stable at launch.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> I asked my boss for 4 days off work, beginning from the day BF4 is released
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be a huge gaming marathon, I'm gonna hoard a lot of food, coke and energy drinks before it. Won't have time for shopping so I will prepare for several days of being indoors. Hopefully servers are somewhat stable at launch.


haha epic


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> I asked my boss for 4 days off work, beginning from the day BF4 is released
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be a huge gaming marathon, I'm gonna hoard a lot of food, coke and energy drinks before it. Won't have time for shopping so I will prepare for several days of being indoors. Hopefully servers are somewhat stable at launch.


And I'm running around looking for a job for the past 6 months... I wish my prior boss was that cool


----------



## Timu

9 days until the beta...can't wait!!!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> 9 days until the beta...can't wait!!!


Well... dam. Thanks for reminding how fast time goes. I got some analysis writing to do.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> The prices of the games are sanely priced.
> 
> However, you guys rather support EA by paying less thus DICE gets less money.
> 
> Dev gets what 15-25% of the cut of each sale?
> A game at 60 vs 30.
> 
> Go figure out how much the dev get.
> 
> I understand if you're insanely poor and have to sacrifice dinner for a game, but if you have an income, even a student can afford retail priced games, then its just greed.


Wrong.

You can't help yourself, trolling along.

EA own DICE, and stop pulling figures out of your imagination to back yourself up. The poor Devs..... you really make me laugh, thanks.



Now can you do OCN a favour and take your misplaced elitist attitude back to Battlelog and not come back to this thread, please for the love of a great forum


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Too useful. I can see the knife kids losing their minds now. I don't know about anyone else but all of these blinding devices are putting me off enough to hold off of an actual purchase for the game. At least for premium anyways. Absolutely cannot stand being blinded by the lights in bf3. Especially by own team mates who are too stupid to not toggle it. Now we have new lazers, auto lights and flashbangs. Image what close quarters/infantry maps are going to be like. Unplayable.


It's hard to judge anything on this game. Everything is going to be nerfed, patched, rebalanced in the first few months at least. If you get enough whiners, things will change. Flashbangs sound pretty cool to me, but if you are blinded every 2 minutes by one, ya that would suck and be pretty game breaking really.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yeah, but half the time the knife system doesn't even work.
> 'Oh look let me swipe you and fail, so that you can turn around and spray me with your m16 and kill me before I get a chance to switch weapon'


Done that many times. I hear a knife clank behind me, turn around "Oh hello, I see your knife has glitched and stuck out, let me just unload on you" TY failed BF3 knife mechanics...


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Or somehow add in diminishing returns to flashbangs to prevent spamming or add in an unlock to reduce the effects of flashbangs.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*
> 
> Or somehow add in diminishing returns to flashbangs to prevent spamming or add in an unlock to reduce the effects of flashbangs.


DR in large group PvP leads to someone showing up to help a teamate and (in this case)wasting a flashbang to ill effect....because someone else was spamming them on an ammo box moments prior.

I do however agree with the reason behind the idea. How about a piece of kit that reduces the effect instead?


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Yea an universal squad unlock or a piece of equipment to reduce the effects would be awesome.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*
> 
> Yea an universal squad unlock or a piece of equipment to reduce the effects would be awesome.












Hey you have the mouse I just bought to replace my g700(because left/right mouse wheel is an addiction one cannot just abandon). Do you like it? I have been too busy installing crap to have a chance to game with it yet.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Just came in the mail today today haha, but so far this thing is epic, so much customization its unbelievable. Also from the limited testing I did in BF3, this mouse is super accurate with no lag whatsoever.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*
> 
> Just came in the mail today today haha, but so far this thing is epic, so much customization its unbelievable. Also from the limited testing I did in BF3, this mouse is super accurate with no lag whatsoever.


Nice. It def has a better GUI and customization than the g700. Thanks man it will be days before I have Battlefield 3 installed.


----------



## HeatPwnz

apperantly bf4 beta preload date has been leaked, but was soon removed from origin
(not my picture)


----------



## Slightly skewed

Well I guess that give those still on dial up a head start. How big can the file be? It's only one, maybe two maps.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> DR in large group PvP leads to someone showing up to help a teamate and (in this case)wasting a flashbang to ill effect....because someone else was spamming them on an ammo box moments prior.
> 
> I do however agree with the reason behind the idea. How about a piece of kit that reduces the effect instead?


They don't need to be in the game, period. I don't care what other games do, I don't see them having a place here without sacrificing gameplay enjoyment. Enjoy the smoke+flashbangs+tact lights+lazers blitzkrieg in every infantry map. It's going to be a mess.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> They don't need to be in the game, period. I don't care what other games do, I don't see them having a place here without sacrificing gameplay enjoyment. Enjoy the smoke+flashbangs+tact lights+lazers blitzkrieg in every infantry map. It's going to be a mess.


You do realize you can turn away to mitigate a flashbang right?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> You do realize you can turn away to mitigate a flashbang right?


lol Turn your back on the enemy. Good luck with that.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> lol Turn your back on the enemy. Good luck with that.


Well, the guy throwing the flashbang also needs to look away momentarily. Unless he/she also wants to be blinded. Lol!


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> I asked my boss for 4 days off work, beginning from the day BF4 is released
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be a huge gaming marathon, I'm gonna hoard a lot of food, coke and energy drinks before it. Won't have time for shopping so I will prepare for several days of being indoors. Hopefully servers are somewhat stable at launch.


i went beyond that... i ask my vacation to be future date for Nov 1st to Nov 24th... it will be BF4 24/7... so im on the same as u but with a lot more days lol... what a game does for us? huh? getting new hardware
getting coffee, coke, energy drinks haha...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> lol Turn your back on the enemy. Good luck with that.


No....you face away from the grenade if that means run past it towards them and turn the tables so be it. We are talking BF grenades pretty easy to avoid.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Well, the guy throwing the flashbang also needs to look away momentarily. Unless he/she also wants to be blinded. Lol!


^This


----------



## Seid Dark

Here's very good option for those who want BF4 + Premium for low price but don't want to use Mexico proxy or shady Russian key sites. http://www.simplycdkeys.com/origin/battlefield-4-battlefield-4-premium-service-dlc-bundle. 55£ = 65€ = 88$. Simplycdkeys is trustworthy place to buy, it has excellent reviews (9.6 / 10 in Trustpilot).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Here's very good option for those who want BF4 + Premium for low price but don't want to use Mexico proxy or shady Russian key sites. http://www.simplycdkeys.com/origin/battlefield-4-battlefield-4-premium-service-dlc-bundle. 55£ = 65€ = 88$. Simplycdkeys is trustworthy place to buy, it has excellent reviews (9.6 / 10 in Trustpilot).


£55 for both PREMIUM + BF4 - that's a steal - going to order it now, see how it goes + go via paypal
+rep bro


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> No....you face away from the grenade if that means run past it towards them and turn the tables so be it. We are talking BF grenades pretty easy to avoid.
> ^This


You guys dont get it. They throw it while behind cover. They aren't going to throw it and run in with it even if that means just spraying the area. If your turned away from them its over. The effected area will more than likely be much larger than the splash damage of the frag nade.This isn't difficult to understand.

I'll be happy to try it out on you guys. I'll be sure to have a tact light too so if you can still manage to see a bit, that'll change.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Here's very good option for those who want BF4 + Premium for low price but don't want to use Mexico proxy or shady Russian key sites. http://www.simplycdkeys.com/origin/battlefield-4-battlefield-4-premium-service-dlc-bundle. 55£ = 65€ = 88$. Simplycdkeys is trustworthy place to buy, it has excellent reviews (9.6 / 10 in Trustpilot).


Cancelled my Amazon UK order for BF4 + China DLC for £30.
Haven't received any codes etc from simplycdkeys YET - *I'll let you guys know how I get on.*
£55 for me is a great price.
That's a saving of £15 (Origin + AmazonUK: £30 + £40 = £70)


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> You guys dont get it. They throw it while behind cover. They aren't going to throw it and run in with it even if that means just spraying the area. If your turned away from them its over. The effected area will more than likely be much larger than the splash damage of the frag nade.This isn't difficult to understand.
> 
> I'll be happy to try it out on you guys. I'll be sure to have a tact light too so if you can still manage to see a bit, that'll change.


Ok so you turn out(if you are stuck in a coverless area), listen(they are waiting on the bang too) and turn back to aquire the first man through the breach or you press the line and rush them while they are waiting on the bang to move and try and get the drop on them. You could also..use cover(if available) to avoid the flash and catch them when they come.

Bottom Line: They are in the game. Adapt, QQ or just don't play 4 are your options.

Aside that you are talking about a blinded guy rushing to blindly shoot ...how does he even know your exact position? Even if he knows your position behind cover he can't be sure you didn't re-position.


----------



## starmanwarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Cancelled my Amazon UK order for BF4 + China DLC for £30.
> Haven't received any codes etc from simplycdkeys YET - *I'll let you guys know how I get on.*
> £55 for me is a great price.
> That's a saving of £15 (Origin + AmazonUK: £30 + £40 = £70)


You won't get any codes today, they will be sent to you 1 day before release.

I am also thinking of getting this deal.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> You won't get any codes today, they will be sent to you 1 day before release.
> 
> I am also thinking of getting this deal.


Yeah I presume so - as the codes aren't released so to speak.
No worries fore me though.
As it would be the same thing if I ordered via AmazonUK.
Either/or I can't go wrong.

I'll be getting premium either way - meaning the "china DLC exclusive" isn't something I NEED to pre-order BF4 for


----------



## tiran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> I asked my boss for 4 days off work, beginning from the day BF4 is released
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be a huge gaming marathon, I'm gonna hoard a lot of food, coke and energy drinks before it. Won't have time for shopping so I will prepare for several days of being indoors. Hopefully servers are somewhat stable at launch.
> 
> 
> 
> haha epic
Click to expand...

N1...









Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Ok so you turn out(if you are stuck in a coverless area), listen(they are waiting on the bang too) and turn back to aquire the first man through the breach or you press the line and rush them while they are waiting on the bang to move and try and get the drop on them. You could also..use cover(if available) to avoid the flash and catch them when they come.
> 
> Bottom Line: They are in the game. Adapt, QQ or just don't play 4 are your options.
> 
> Aside that you are talking about a blinded guy rushing to blindly shoot ...how does he even know your exact position? Even if he knows your position behind cover he can't be sure you didn't re-position.


I'm starting to think you haven't played BF3 at all. You can't just close your eyes, so you assuming that you can just look away a little bit is going to solve the issue is a bit ignorant, no? We don't have enough info to go on for fact slinging. Running in with an auto shotty they don't need to know your exact location to take you out. Also, with sensor balls back in the game, they *will* know your exact location. I am QQ'ing, that's why I'm here.


----------



## 45nm

Preordered the Battlefield 4 Digital Deluxe edition and Battlefield 4 Premium. I enjoyed the previous version although I don't get on multiplayer as often as I used to (if at all now) but I'm definitely looking forward to China Rising DLC and the SP.


----------



## ihatelolcats

are people really defending ea? glad to see we have videogame martyrs willing to pay $120 for bf4 so that the devs won't go hungry


----------



## ihatelolcats

if you really want to support dice, buy bf4 cheap and send them a check for the difference. obviously ea is willing to sell games at reasonable prices in other countries but scalps customers in the US


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> if you really want to support dice, buy bf4 cheap and send them a check for the difference. obviously ea is willing to sell games at reasonable prices in other countries but scalps customers in the US


How do they scalp customers in the US?
50-60 dollars is too much?

Wth am I reading?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> How do they scalp customers in the US?
> 50-60 dollars is too much?
> 
> Wth am I reading?


why the hell are you replying?
If you like EA and DICE so much - buy several copies from them and distribute it.

I also didn't reply to your previous comment as I facepalmed myself reading yours.
Picard style.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> How do they scalp customers in the US?
> 50-60 dollars is too much?
> 
> Wth am I reading?


I agree, if 60$ for a game that can last you 1000 hours and more is too much then you really need to reevaluate your income and spending habits.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> How do they scalp customers in the US?
> 50-60 dollars is too much?
> 
> Wth am I reading?


Bf4 and premium on origin £84

I cancelled my origin order and re-ordered through the key shop posted earlier (no proxy) £54

No prizes for overpaying for things in life


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Bf4 and premium on origin £84
> 
> I cancelled my origin order and re-ordered through the key shop posted earlier (no proxy) £54
> 
> No prizes for overpaying for things in life


Nice one ghost!
Let me know when it comes through via PM bro?
I'll let you know when I get my codes







!


----------



## Seid Dark

This is silly discussion. DICE is not going bankrupt because small amount of players get their game slightly cheaper. You realize that very small amount of BF players even browse these forums and look for deals? Most people buy it for full price from Origin. BF4 will be a massive hit and will be very profitable for EA.


----------



## EliteReplay

wasnt china rasing being the first DLC? i have a friend who actually manage to buy premium from AMAZON and on the drop down list in origin... first DLC listed is SECOND ASSAULT...
so im just wondering wasnt the China rising assault first announce with the purchase of BF4 deluxed or Preorder?

what this means is EA is forcing u to buy Premium or Second assault as separate DLC which is a bad move... i preordered BF4 to get the first DLC
not the Second DLC.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> wasnt china rasing being the first DLC? i have a friend who actually manage to buy premium from AMAZON and on the drop down list in origin... first DLC listed is SECOND ASSAULT...
> so im just wondering wasnt the China rising assault first announce with the purchase of BF4 deluxed or Preorder?
> 
> what this means is EA is forcing u to buy Premium or Second assault as separate DLC which is a bad move... i preordered BF4 to get the first DLC
> not the Second DLC.


Second Assault isnt that the one with all the old maps? So probably thats #2 in the release line?
And China being first? As it comes with preorder?


----------



## BranField

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Bf4 and premium on origin £84
> 
> I cancelled my origin order and re-ordered through the key shop posted earlier (no proxy) £54
> 
> No prizes for overpaying for things in life


how did you manage to cancel your origin preorder? im of the understanding that you go on your order history and select return/cancellation however my preorder does not show up in order history (but the game is in my games list and i have the email recipt of payment) and i cannot find an address to email them.

money is a bit tight atm so i would love to get the preorder + premium for the same price as the digital deluxe i paid for a while ago


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranField*
> 
> how did you manage to cancel your origin preorder? im of the understanding that you go on your order history and select return/cancellation however my preorder does not show up in order history (but the game is in my games list and i have the email recipt of payment) and i cannot find an address to email them.
> 
> money is a bit tight atm so i would love to get the preorder + premium for the same price as the digital deluxe i paid for a while ago


I had to do it through live chat. Was pretty prompt except the 45 minute wait

https://help.ea.com/contact-us?sso_redirect=1 - contact game advisor and go live chat option


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Second Assault isnt that the one with all the old maps? So probably thats #2 in the release line?
> And China being first? As it comes with preorder?


yeah it was announced like that but SECOND ASSAULT seems to be the first one now... so everyone is screw i guess?

my friend bought it and is it showing as the First DLC.


----------



## BranField

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I had to do it through live chat. Was pretty prompt except the 45 minute wait
> 
> https://help.ea.com/contact-us?sso_redirect=1 - contact game advisor and go live chat option


ok, thanks. i'll do that tomorrow. what excuse did you give them out of interest and how long did they say you will have to wait before the money is refunded?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> EA and DICE will still get my 110 this year, even if EA is the devil.


On that note GTA5 - spent a LOAD of money for their game, record breaking amount of money, and guess what, it's paying off.
If EA spent a fraction as much as Rockstar did and cared about addressing issues, then people wouldn't be complaining about content etc.
EA are copying their most successful rivals, Activision.
What they seem to be getting right is attracting a larger audience (which mainly consists of the COD audience) but what they seem to be FORGETTING is their core players.
Once the hype dies down, your true fans won't be there for you any more.

Bit my like my views on Samsung.
Used to be about the developers and getting firmware really fast, and now it is turned into an "apple-like" advertising company which only cares about profits.
Because of that, their S4 is not as popular as their S3's - that not only has to do with technology but also with the popularity and rep Samsung is getting with developers.
Same thing, different story for EA - it just is that in the gaming industry, there are barely any companies that could realistically challenge EA's position in the market.

End of the day what I'm trying to say is EA got so big that they really are a market leader and can do anything they want (including charging £80+ for a game) - until someone realistically challenges their authority EA and DICE will continue to profit from customers


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranField*
> 
> ok, thanks. i'll do that tomorrow. what excuse did you give them out of interest and how long did they say you will have to wait before the money is refunded?


The money is not taken as is pre-order. They asked why ,and I said "no need for deluxe". Took 10 minutes


----------



## Sadmoto

I really hope with the new hardware for consoles that bf4 will not only make bigger maps but more intricate.
Buildings layouts in bf3 are laughable, I understand they have to keep building structure somewhat simple because of destruction, but come on. I expected so many more rooms and corridors when you would see these giant sky-scrappers and apartment buildings in bf3 trailers but all you have are 3 levels of stairwell and one horse-shoe shaped room.

Who wants to be shown buildings somewhat like" 

and only maybe 10% of the building would be usable.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I really hope with the new hardware for consoles that bf4 will not only make bigger maps but more intricate.
> Buildings layouts in bf3 are laughable, I understand they have to keep building structure somewhat simple because of destruction, but come on. I expected so many more rooms and corridors when you would see these giant sky-scrappers and apartment buildings in bf3 trailers but all you have are 3 levels of stairwell and one horse-shoe shaped room.
> 
> Who wants to be shown buildings somewhat like"
> 
> and only maybe 10% of the building would be usable.


Not gonna happen sadly, doubt we even get interior decoration.
Buildings act as culling and are there as big blocks of mass copy pasta.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I'm starting to think you haven't played BF3 at all. You can't just close your eyes, so you assuming that you can just look away a little bit is going to solve the issue is a bit ignorant, no? We don't have enough info to go on for fact slinging. Running in with an auto shotty they don't need to know your exact location to take you out. Also, with sensor balls back in the game, they *will* know your exact location. I am QQ'ing, that's why I'm here.


You have clearly never played a game with a flashbang in it.....and before you continue on...I have been hit with one personally. No game has nor will do them justice.
They(developers) do however all pretty much develop the same mechanics to simulate it in a video game. Facing it = Bad Facing Away varies anywhere from No visual effect just sound distortion to a lessened visual effect and loss of sound. In reality you would be lucky to still be on your feet disoriented like you see in films/TV as the pressure usually would set you on your hind quarters.

What you describe above is an example of teamwork....someone using motion balls to scout a room, flashing it and then breaching. Sounds terrible....


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Not gonna happen sadly, doubt we even get interior decoration.
> Buildings act as culling and are there as big blocks of mass copy pasta.


All the interior building are really empty lol. Much like a sandbox battlefield.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> All the interior building are really empty lol. Much like a sandbox battlefield.


Good.


----------



## Lisjak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> I asked my boss for 4 days off work, beginning from the day BF4 is released
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be a huge gaming marathon, I'm gonna hoard a lot of food, coke and energy drinks before it. Won't have time for shopping so I will prepare for several days of being indoors. Hopefully servers are somewhat stable at launch.


Are you sure that's a good idea?







Do you remember the launch of BF3? They had a lot of problems with the servers and it was impossible to play for a few days. I remember people back then who had taken a week off and couldn't play for most of that time. Just a friendly reminder










Edit: But on the other hand I will probably do the same thing as you because I always get way too hyped at launch day, and spend most of that time reading the forums and searching for an update from the devs


----------



## HeatPwnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> All the interior building are really empty lol. Much like a sandbox battlefield.


it's all part of game optimisation... if you keep some unnecessery stuff out of room, more people will find a game playable (more fps)
you have to realise that not everyone can afford overkill rigs with 3x titans, i7 etc...
if you look at the alpha footage of bf3 caspian border, and look at it now.. there is like 50% less trees and details that were in alpha (example)


----------



## BranField

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> The money is not taken as is pre-order. They asked why ,and I said "no need for deluxe". Took 10 minutes


Thanks for all the info. have just got off the live chat and have cancelled my preorder. took about 10 mins like you said and i didnt even need to give a reason. i have now preordered again with simplycdkeys


----------



## Krazee

too bad the site is for UK only


----------



## BranField

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> too bad the site is for UK only


for once the UK get something over the US lol


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranField*
> 
> Thanks for all the info. have just got off the live chat and have cancelled my preorder. took about 10 mins like you said and i didnt even need to give a reason. i have now preordered again with simplycdkeys
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Just a nervous wait for the key now lol. Good stuff


----------



## Krazee

Well I think it is possible. I had to create an account so I input my parent's Poland address and then changed it to my US address. Lets see if this works lol

Based on paypals conversion rate it will be around $90.55 USD


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranField*
> 
> for once the UK get something over the US lol


hahaha yeah that's true







!
Although with that in mind - not sure if you have to be in the UK.
It is sent via email, and a digital download and paid via paypal.
So I don't see why anyone in the world wouldn't be able to access it?


----------



## BranField

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> hahaha yeah that's true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> Although with that in mind - not sure if you have to be in the UK.
> It is sent via email, and a digital download and paid via paypal.
> So I don't see why anyone in the world wouldn't be able to access it?


yer i see your point. maybe a proxy if you really want to go that way. im sure a little more hunting will net you a deal similar for in the US


----------



## Krazee

I got it to work


----------



## BranField

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Just a nervous wait for the key now lol. Good stuff


my order status still says "in progress" not sure if that's meant to happen. does yours say that on the my account page?


----------



## Krazee

It's 7 PM in the UK so the office is closed, wait till tomorrow.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranField*
> 
> my order status still says "in progress" not sure if that's meant to happen. does yours say that on the my account page?


Mine says the same, just purchased this afternoon.

I'd say they will send keys just before release, not sure though.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I purchased it yesterday. It still says processing so don't worry.
Like Amazon they'll send the keys at the day of the release


----------



## BranField

i assumed as much, just thought i would double check. no pre-loading for us then, thank god i have decent internet lol.

also, my digital deluxe hasnt gone from my games in origin yet


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I really hope with the new hardware for consoles that bf4 will not only make bigger maps but more intricate.
> Buildings layouts in bf3 are laughable, I understand they have to keep building structure somewhat simple because of destruction, but come on. I expected so many more rooms and corridors when you would see these giant sky-scrappers and apartment buildings in bf3 trailers but all you have are 3 levels of stairwell and one horse-shoe shaped room.
> 
> Who wants to be shown buildings somewhat like"
> 
> and only maybe 10% of the building would be usable.


I'm not sure I would want entire multi story buildings to that extent. So much room for campers. Even in close quarters games, if you play with a sane amount of players there can be some blank spaces in that small amount of space (dull moments). Then if you go to 48+ players its just to much, and you get spawn killed.

Seine crossing is a pretty well thought out map, just enough vertical space to create some good vantage points and temporary cover, but not so much to move a lot of the fighting away from the flags.


----------



## Frosty288

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I'm not sure I would want entire multi story buildings to that extent. So much room for campers. Even in close quarters games, if you play with a sane amount of players there can be some blank spaces in that small amount of space (dull moments). Then if you go to 48+ players its just to much, and you get spawn killed.
> 
> Seine crossing is a pretty well thought out map, just enough vertical space to create some good vantage points and temporary cover, but not so much to move a lot of the fighting away from the flags.


Agree. If you were to double the amount of indoor and vertical space, you would need to increase the player count proportionally. I think they did a great job on Siene Crossing and the outdoor areas of Metro. Any more than that and even on a 64p server there would hardly be anyone on the ground.


----------



## MCarlo

How do you think is samsung s3 will be enough for squad leading map or consider to buy a cheap tablet?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCarlo*
> 
> How do you think is samsung s3 will be enough for squad leading map or consider to buy a cheap tablet?


I don't quite understand the question and/or what you meant by this.
I have the S3.


----------



## Fanboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I don't quite understand the question and/or what you meant by this.
> I have the S3.


I think he wants to know if the S3 will be able to handle commander mode


----------



## MCarlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanboy88*
> 
> I think he wants to know if the S3 will be able to handle commander mode


exactly


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I don't quite understand the question and/or what you meant by this.
> I have the S3.


He means for commander mode. I would say wait until the game comes out experiment on the phone and decide from there. I plan on a tablet but that is because I refuse to own a cell phone of any kind.


----------



## Fanboy88

+1 to Thoth's suggestion


----------



## Totally Dubbed

The S3's screen is reasonably large, but for you to be able to effectively play it - then I would think something of the size of the Note2 or bigger is needed.
As for details - none of us here, nor in the world have details on smartphone/commander mode on the go.
We just have to wait for the final release - I doubt it will even be made available on the BETA.


----------



## Timu

Beta is one week away from today!

I found this on my account:


----------



## Totally Dubbed

^ you miiiiight want to get rid of that public product code


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ^ you miiiiight want to get rid of that public product code


Oh lulz, I forgot to hide it.

I just checked and no one else can use it but me since it's already redeemed for me anyways.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Oh lulz, I forgot to hide it.
> 
> I just checked and no one else can use it but me since it's already redeemed for me anyways.


rather be safe than sorry - who knows what lies in the internet! (as this thread is public to anyone, even non-registered members)








You're welcome


----------



## CannedBullets

Right, so I just downloaded the Origin client and the beta isn't in my library even though I'm a premium member. Is it because I only had Premium on BF3 for my Xbox? At least the beta will be public.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

This question probably should be posted somewhere else but....

I currently have 4gb G Skill Ripjaws X Series 1600 OC'd to 1866. If I were to buy 2 x 4gb Ripjaws X would I be able to run 12gb of ram without issue?

Need to up my ram for bf4!!


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Right, so I just downloaded the Origin client and the beta isn't in my library even though I'm a premium member. Is it because I only had Premium on BF3 for my Xbox? At least the beta will be public.


Yes. You only get the 3-day early access on the platform that you have the Premium package on. But yea, Oct. 4th the Beta is open anyways. Chances are that 2 of the first 3 days will be a ton of server issues and other bugs that make it better to wait a couple of days anyway.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*
> 
> This question probably should be posted somewhere else but....
> 
> I currently have 4gb G Skill Ripjaws X Series 1600 OC'd to 1866. If I were to buy 2 x 4gb Ripjaws X would I be able to run 12gb of ram without issue?
> 
> Need to up my ram for bf4!!


You can run it. No issues is hard to say. It will put more stress on your IMC.


----------



## Thoth420




----------



## iPDrop

One more week!!!!! Will ocn be doing a tournament for BF4?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Ok a week to go, guess I'm starting to get excited now. Catching up on my BF4 news -Just saw -
- No revives after knife kill
- No more slash kills
- Bunny Hopping tweaked to be slower than running


----------



## nepas

64 bit only for the BETA confirmed by Repi

https://twitter.com/repi/status/382780212716797952


----------



## Krazee

After fixing my Origin install my beta shows 64 bit as well.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Great move EA, yet again, more ways to piss off your clients


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Great move EA, yet again, more ways to piss off your clients


Why?


----------



## amd655

Surely x64 game is an improvement?


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> - No more slash kills


Wait, so you can't do the 2 slash kills like in BF3?


----------



## delavan

All gamers,
x64 RULEZ

READ "all 4GB+ of RAM Windows users" shouls use 64 bits OS by now...so is there a big chunk of users being left out? If they don't have 4GB+ of RAM onboard, and a decent GPU, they shouldn't be looking at BF4 anyway....just go play BF2 lolzor


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> All gamers,
> x64 RULEZ
> 
> READ "all 4GB+ of RAM Windows users" shouls use 64 bits OS by now...so is there a big chunk of users being left out? If they don't have 4GB+ of RAM onboard, and a decent GPU, they shouldn't be looking at BF4 anyway....just go play BF2 lolzor


Calm yourself.

But high end NV 400 and AMD 6000 series (Vram and DX11 improvements over 5000 series) should run the game on middle of the road settings or even push high, i know BF3 was good on my old ass 480 until i upgraded.

The x64 version of the game will use more physical memory, which will possibly lead to a lesser demanding game for those with enough ram on board.

We shall have to see though.


----------



## Pr0xy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*


I LOVE the revamped sound engine in this game. Makes me feel as though not getting a 7.1 surround setup would be a slap in the face to the developers.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Wait, so you can't do the 2 slash kills like in BF3?


exactly


----------



## delavan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Calm yourself.
> 
> But high end NV 400 and AMD 6000 series (Vram and DX11 improvements over 5000 series) should run the game on middle of the road settings or even push high, i know BF3 was good on my old ass 480 until i upgraded.
> 
> The x64 version of the game will use more physical memory, which will possibly lead to a lesser demanding game for those with enough ram on board.
> 
> We shall have to see though.


I got you,

But seriously, we're not Wal-Mart's(insert every general store cheapo computer game bin) bargain bin crew here...and we're discussing a brand-new next gen-not-out-yet game. 64 bits means Windows "sees" more than 3.2 GB of system ram....sad to say, but VERY FEW OCN members don't fit the bill...

SO x64 RULEZ!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> exactly


Oh so you can only just try to stab them in a knifing animation? Seems like a cross between BF3's knifing animation system and BC1/BC2 instant one hit knife kill.


----------



## theturbofd

My thoughts on the confirmed weapon list for BF4


----------



## CannedBullets

I thought a minimum 8 GBs of RAM was required for any serious gaming build. I'm hoping my 8 GBs holds up fine.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> I thought a minimum 8 GBs of RAM was required for any serious gaming build. I'm hoping my 8 GBs holds up fine.


8GB is plenty. Even if it's not enough in a few years, RAM is extremely easy and relatively cheap to upgrade.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0xy*
> 
> I LOVE the revamped sound engine in this game. Makes me feel as though not getting a 7.1 surround setup would be a slap in the face to the developers.


It is is the last thing I need for my new rig. Christmas time imo. Qingu drained my play money.


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> 8GB is plenty. Even if it's not enough in a few years, RAM is extremely easy and relatively cheap to upgrade.


Yeah I was thinking of upgrading to a Steamroller 8-core and replacing my RAM with 16 GBs rated at 1866 mhz and 1.5v. But if Steamroller isn't much of an upgrade I might just get another two sticks to get 16 GBs even though it would be at 1600 mhz.


----------



## iPDrop

This sucks I'm not gonna have my pc in time for bf4 beta launch :c


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> This sucks I'm not gonna have my pc in time for bf4 beta launch :c


I thought you were already up and running, what happened?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> This sucks I'm not gonna have my pc in time for bf4 beta launch :c


:/


----------



## iPDrop

Mobo pooped on me, its being RMA'd. It just arrived at newegg's RMA warehouse this morning.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

That bites







. If Newegg is just sending out a new one at least they are usually very quick with shipping. You still have a few days, might get lucky.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Mobo pooped on me, its being RMA'd. It just arrived at newegg's RMA warehouse this morning.


It's EVGA can't you do the speed RMA thing?


----------



## iPDrop

I knew ASUS did that but had no idea EVGA did that, should have looked into it. Oh well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> That bites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If Newegg is just sending out a new one at least they are usually very quick with shipping. You still have a few days, might get lucky.


Except looking at their website, the EVGA X79 Dark is out of stock.


----------



## Ponycar

When I rmad my evga video card the cheapass slow way it took about a week and a half with overnight shipping to them. Luckily I had my old 5770 for backup.


----------



## iPDrop

So it does say out of stock.. how would this work? Would Newegg just ask EVGA to send one out to me or something? Or do I have to wait for them to restock them?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

I'm thinking since you RMA'd threw Newegg you would have to wait for them to get stock. If they don't have any I'd think they would credit you towards a different in stock motherboard if you wanted. Who knows though they could have gotten another shipment in tonight and not have it entered in inventory yet.


----------



## banging34hzs

anyone know where to catch a deal on this atm????


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> So it does say out of stock.. how would this work? Would Newegg just ask EVGA to send one out to me or something? Or do I have to wait for them to restock them?


If you have had the board less than 30 days:
Once Newegg receives your board and they do not have an exact replacement in stock then they will refund you your money immediately. They have done this for me a few times.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *banging34hzs*
> 
> anyone know where to catch a deal on this atm????


Some were able to get BF4 for $48 and Premium for $40 *HERE*. It didnt work for me though, not sure if it is location specific.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> I knew ASUS did that but had no idea EVGA did that, should have looked into it. Oh well.
> Except looking at their website, the EVGA X79 Dark is out of stock.


You should talk to their techs on the forum explaining the situation or call them and do the same thing. They are very very friendly and helpful more often than not. They may be able to route it through newegg(or vice versa if you got it from them direct). I would call tell them your situation and see if they can help. Worth a shot.

Dem Darks.....selling like wildfire. When I buy new parts for a rig it is almost always the mobo that comes DOA or with a defect out of everything.


----------



## skywarp00

so excited for beta starting next week







Im still feeling its gunnu be a rinse and repeat with the graphics though despite them saying frostibte number bla bla it still looks the same, but its the gameplay i care about


----------



## redalert

Did they say how long the beta is gonna be? I think the BF3 beta was a week.


----------



## Blackcurrent

The exclusive beta for Battlefield 3 Premium members, owner of Medal of Honor Warfighter Limited Edition or Digital Deluxe Edition, preorder Battlefield 4 PC Digital Deluxe Edition begins Oct. 1, open beta begins Oct. 4, and the beta test will end on Oct. 15.


----------



## amd655

Seriously considering 1 or 2 AMD R9 290x GPU's, after seeing Mantle and the direction AMD are going, it looks great.

Not saying my 780's are bad, far from it, but it looks like BF4 will really rip on AMD r9 series GPU's.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Seriously considering 1 or 2 AMD R9 290x GPU's, after seeing Mantle and the direction AMD are going, it looks great.
> 
> Not saying my 780's are bad, far from it, but it looks like BF4 will really rip on AMD r9 series GPU's.


Sweet you test that out and then let me know what you think.


----------



## Timu

BF4's 10 launch maps revealed!!!

Siege of Shanghai ("Siege")


Paracel Storm ("Naval")


Operation Locker ("Prison")


"Damage"


"Flooded"


"Abandoned"


Golmud Railway "Journey"


"Resort"


"Tremors"


"Dish"


----------



## kcuestag

They look great!









Only 5 more days for the BETA.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

repost... j/k









Artistic images are nice but I can't wait to see some actual map layouts.


----------



## Krazee

So happy I work from home next week...


----------



## akaTRAP

That "Journey" map looks like it's going to be heaven for us jet pilots.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> So happy I work from home next week...


working hard or hardly working right


----------



## iPDrop

Well if they give me a refund for the Dark I think I will go with an asus deluxe instead


----------



## Lhino

Repi released the slides for his Mantle and BF4 talk. Check them out, it gives some good details about the API and the AMD optimizations. Includes things like confirmation of up to 8 core CPU support and information on the 32-bit backwards compatibility of the engine (which is quite clearly mocked haha). Check it out here, interesting stuff! http://www.frostbite.com/connect/#battlefield-4-frostbite-mantle


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> So happy I work from home next week...


Lucky!!!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> BF4's 10 launch maps revealed!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Siege of Shanghai ("Siege")
> 
> 
> Paracel Storm ("Naval")
> 
> 
> Operation Locker ("Prison")
> 
> 
> "Damage"
> 
> 
> "Flooded"
> 
> 
> "Abandoned"
> 
> 
> Golmud Railway "Journey"
> 
> 
> "Resort"
> 
> 
> "Tremors"
> 
> 
> "Dish"


Not going to lie:
"Damage" - reminds me of a Halo map
"Flooded" - Looks IDENTICAL to a famous COD Black Ops/MW2 map
"Abandoned" - Looks like the COD4 SP map (when you have to take captain price to the heli)
Golmud Railway "Journey" - Reminds me of Borderlands 2 - near the end of the main campaign
"Tremors" - Need for Speed Underground 2 haha


----------



## Timu

5 more days until the beta, woot!
It starts at 4 AM for me.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> 5 more days until the beta, woot!
> It starts at 4 AM for me.


Pre-loading begins on September 28?

Timu... that cosplay chick... so distracting.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Pre-loading begins on September 28?
> 
> Timu... that cosplay chick... so distracting.


Jessica Nigri

hothothot as said best by Tobuscus:


----------



## Krazee

Pre-load Sept 29:

http://blogs.battlefield.com/2013/09/this-is-the-bf4-beta/?utm_campaign=bf-social-us-socom-fb-beta-preparation-blog-092613&utm_source=fb&utm_medium=social&sourceid=bf-social-us-socom-fb-beta-preparation-blog-092613


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> yes it does... the minimum memory usage i get is like 1.8GB... i guess u are playing CQ maps then or metro? lol
> 
> 
> 
> So youre playing BF4 and you know it uses 1.8GB of VRAM and has miles better textures?
> 
> Alright....
> 
> uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> Anyway my 680 uses ~1.2GB VRAM on Ultra on 64p conquest maps. Nothing more, so I dont get how some of you got such high vram usage. Especially since the textures are awfuuuuuuuul
Click to expand...

The display in your sig rig explains it perfectly....


----------



## EliteReplay

well people to many good things happend to us this fall

we are getting BF4
we are getting new GPUs
we are getting AMD new API to boost GCN GPUs at max








we are getting new consoles
we are getting steamOS









wow man.... BF4 is gonna run just fine on my actual PC so no need to upgrade







FX8150 and HD7950









it seem that Prison BF4 map will be next metro type of map.... which i really like


----------



## jetpuck73

What time does the beta start at on the 1st EST?


----------



## BranField

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> well people to many good things happend to us this fall
> 
> we are getting BF4
> we are getting new GPUs
> we are getting AMD new API to boost GCN GPUs at max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we are getting new consoles
> we are getting steamOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow man.... BF4 is gonna run just fine on my actual PC so no need to upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FX8150 and HD7950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it seem that Prison BF4 map will be next metro type of map.... which i really like


and it can all only get better, all of the above aren't even out yet lol

im hoping that some of that GCN optimization will help my 2 x 6970s and 8150 max it out


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranField*
> 
> and it can all only get better, all of the above aren't even out yet lol
> 
> im hoping that some of that GCN optimization will help my 2 x 6970s and 8150 max it out


Did 6 series get a mention? 7 did. Would be nice for you. Shame this mantle update could not have been ready for the game release, especially as bundled with a pre order on the 290x, then on top of stock performance would have been a decent sales pitch with concrete evidence. As is now, is just talk.


----------



## BranField

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Did 6 series get a mention? 7 did. Would be nice for you. Shame this mantle update could not have been ready for the game release, especially as bundled with a pre order on the 290x, then on top of stock performance would have been a decent sales pitch with concrete evidence. As is now, is just talk.


i cant remember if 6 series did get a mention, i have a feeling it didnt as previous generations tend to get left behind and no one talks about 2 generations ago. But it would be soo awesome if I could get some kind of performance boost from it.

i thought it was the first release for mantle? i wonder if there will be anything else included with the r9 290x bf4 edition like a different shroud or something other than just the game. even if not its a pretty good selling point.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranField*
> 
> i cant remember if 6 series did get a mention, i have a feeling it didnt as previous generations tend to get left behind and no one talks about 2 generations ago. But it would be soo awesome if I could get some kind of performance boost from it.
> 
> i thought it was the first release for mantle? *i wonder if there will be anything else included with the r9 290x* bf4 edition like a different shroud or something other than just the game. even if not its a pretty good selling point.


A bench would be nice lol...........................oh and while I think about it, a price!!. I enjoy my Amd stuff (only recently went intel cpu from 8120 then 8320) and have been running 7870cfx from release. I want a reason to buy an Amd card again before bf4 release.


----------



## HeatPwnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> BF4's 10 launch maps revealed!!!
> 
> "Tremors"


Didnt they say they are not planning on making any NIGHT maps in BF4???

Btw. new post on Battlefield Blog


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatPwnz*
> 
> Didnt they say they are not planning on making any NIGHT maps in BF4???
> 
> Btw. new post on Battlefield Blog


THIS is exactly the problem with these game companies:
"Now, all I have to do is to complete my three outstanding Assignments in Battlefield 3 before we launch Battlefield 4!"
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/L%20Twin/assignments/178652425/xbox360/

How can you not have time to play the game?
You work on it, you are the GENERAL MANAGER at DICE and yet you have less than 180hrs on the game.


----------



## BranField

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> A bench would be nice lol...........................oh and while I think about it, a price!!. I enjoy my Amd stuff (only recently went intel cpu from 8120 then 8320) and have been running 7870cfx from release. I want a reason to buy an Amd card again before bf4 release.


that would be nice. a decent metal dogtag would be pretty cool to have with it as well tbh. i have a feeling they are going to be pretty pricey, i remember there were some rumours about being $600 but i think that is quite conservative for this card at release, i hope im wrong.

I like AMD gpu's but not much of a fan of the CPU's, i have a pretty duff 8150 (can only get 4.2 out of it on h100i). think i will intel next.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> THIS is exactly the problem with these game companies:
> "Now, all I have to do is to complete my three outstanding Assignments in Battlefield 3 before we launch Battlefield 4!"
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/L%20Twin/assignments/178652425/xbox360/
> 
> How can you not have time to play the game?
> You work on it, you are the GENERAL MANAGER at DICE and yet you have less than 180hrs on the game.


I don't get what the first half has to do with anything. But he has a busy job and lots of work and things to focus on. His job isn't to play the game..it's to keep productive work up... 180hrs is a lot more than what I have sadly. It's not like bf3 is their only thing they're focusing on anyway.

Lol @ comments on article ; "haha suckers who don't have 64bit. Bulldozer ftw! " like bulldozer has anything to do with having a 64bit os lol


----------



## iPDrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*
> 
> What time does the beta start at on the 1st EST?


As we get closer it should say in origin if you hover your mouse over it in the game details.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> I don't get what the first half has to do with anything. But he has a busy job and lots of work and things to focus on. His job isn't to play the game..it's to keep productive work up... 180hrs is a lot more than what I have sadly. It's not like bf3 is their only thing they're focusing on anyway.
> 
> Lol @ comments on article ; "haha suckers who don't have 64bit. Bulldozer ftw! " like bulldozer has anything to do with having a 64bit os lol


that's true, I just find that the lack of gameplay usually leads to a lack of bug testing.
As much as I appreciate that they work behind the scenes, most of the time trial and error or user tested things are what come out as the bugs.
When I was QC'ing a product, I was using it daily, I had more time on that client than any client did probably in the last year (with me only using it for under 2 months)
I found SO MANY BUGS, which were all fixed at the end, due to me just going through it and finding them. Some were obvious and some required you to have "play time".
FYI: It was NOTHING gaming related, but the same principle applies. If you don't use it as your user would use it, then you won't find the bugs that they MIGHT find.

BF3 still has bugs, heck even FIFA13 has a load of bugs - A regular player would notice those bugs and it's actually not OUR jobs to find those bugs, but the people we pay MONEY FOR to find and FIX those bugs.
That's the ONLY reason they release the BETAs. You honestly think they care in giving people a "taste" of what's to come? No, they want to find bugs that they haven't discovered as they won't come close to the amount of hours played on the BETA, as some of the "regulars" will do.
Hopefully you get what I'm getting at.
Whether you agree with it or not, that's my opinion after playing many many years of EA games.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> THIS is exactly the problem with these game companies:
> "Now, all I have to do is to complete my three outstanding Assignments in Battlefield 3 before we launch Battlefield 4!"
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/L%20Twin/assignments/178652425/xbox360/
> 
> How can you not have time to play the game?
> You work on it, you are the GENERAL MANAGER at DICE and yet you have less than 180hrs on the game.


Wait, what do I get if I complete all the assignments in BF3 for BF4?


----------



## iPDrop

I think the release is 1am pacific/ 4am eastern


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Wait, what do I get if I complete all the assignments in BF3 for BF4?


absolutely nothing lol.
I was just stating the dev not having finished all the assignments yet.


----------



## Sempre

If i have BF3 premium do i have access to the early beta for bf4?
bf4 apparently showed up in my game library since august even though i didn't preorder it.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> If i have BF3 premium do i have access to the early beta for bf4?
> bf4 apparently showed up in my game library since august even though i didn't preorder it.


yup you get it if you have premium also if you bought MOH:WF and obviously pre-order, open beta for everyone on the 4th.


----------



## mtbiker033

does anyone know if the beta will include "commander mode"


----------



## Timu

That Abandoned map is called Zavod 311.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> That Abandoned map is called Zavod 311.


haha EA action man!
I PM'ed him when I entered and won the Vietnam dog tag challenge!


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> yup you get it if you have premium also if you bought MOH:WF and obviously pre-order, open beta for everyone on the 4th.


thanks


----------



## HeatPwnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> That Abandoned map is called Zavod 311.


Here is a gameplay on it


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> As we get closer it should say in origin if you hover your mouse over it in the game details.


Thanks


----------



## meloj17

Feed on this kids.








http://blogs.battlefield.com/2013/09/road-to-bf4-game-modes/?utm_campaign=bf-social-us-socom-tw-tw-road-to-bf4-game-modes-092613&utm_source=tw&utm_medium=social&sourceid=bf-social-us-socom-tw-tw-road-to-bf4-game-modes-092613


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Hope i can post this here...

apparently there's a code for 20% off? I tried it 6 times and it didn't work...some people claim it does work...not sure if trolling or what... Figure ill post here to confirm...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://slickdeals.net/f/6301626-battlefield-4-for-48-bf4-premium-for-40-preorder-at-gmg-pc-download-version-only-ymmv?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meloj17*
> 
> Feed on this kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://blogs.battlefield.com/2013/09/road-to-bf4-game-modes/?utm_campaign=bf-social-us-socom-tw-tw-road-to-bf4-game-modes-092613&utm_source=tw&utm_medium=social&sourceid=bf-social-us-socom-tw-tw-road-to-bf4-game-modes-092613


Something doesn't seem right coming from BF3 modes. Less player per side and .. missing other modes. Gameplay seem to be more strict.


----------



## ihatelolcats

yeah what it all says meant for 24 players


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatPwnz*
> 
> Here is a gameplay on it


Oh wow, the X1 version doesn't even have shadows in this build.


----------



## HeatPwnz

ALL MULTIPLAYER MAPS REVEALED


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatPwnz*
> 
> ALL MULTIPLAYER MAPS REVEALED


And now we have full names, cool:

- Siege of Shanghai

- Paracel Storm

- Zavod 311

- Lancang Dam

- Flood Zone

- Rogue Transmission

- Hainan Resort

- Dawnbreaker

- Operation Locker

- Golmud Railway


----------



## Cakewalk_S

payday, picking the game up tonight! yay! support EA ftw!


----------



## iARDAs

BF3 Vanilla Maps never excited me much. I hope this changes for me in BF4


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> And now we have full names, cool:
> 
> - Hainan Resort
> 
> - Operation Locker


i will have a lot of fun on those two









Operation locker it seem it will be a metro type of map and hainan resort some sorf of combine CQ map


----------



## Aggrotech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i will have a lot of fun on those two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Operation locker it seem it will be a metro type of map and hainan resort some sorf of combine CQ map


so you want a noobtube/explosives/camping map and a cod type map..

just buy ghosts bra.


----------



## HeatPwnz

BF4 Beta will be approx. 1.6GB









SOURCE (just scroll a bit in the comments..)


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatPwnz*
> 
> BF4 Beta will be approx. 1.6GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOURCE (just scroll a bit in the comments..)


The pre alpha was 4.39?????????????? without textures


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aggrotech*
> 
> so you want a noobtube/explosives/camping map and a cod type map..
> 
> just buy ghosts bra.


yeah is there something wrong with that? CQ maps and Metro in BF3
those are the map i generally play when it comes to Trolling/Funny/killing streaks moments...

i regularly play BF3 at competitive levels... if u work at a bank as a CEO it doesnt mean u cant go on party and get drunk from time to time... come on!! life is so short to just take everything so serious!!!


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> The pre alpha was 4.39?????????????? without textures


Another reason i'm getting the disc copy, if i need to reinstall it, I dont have to depend on EA servers speed.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Another reason i'm getting the disc copy, if i need to reinstall it, I dont have to depend on EA servers speed.


Just copy or back up your install folder. Start the dl then copy paste.


----------



## Stay Puft

What sort of Servers is OCN planning on putting up? I myself am going with an East coast hardcore server. Perhaps a few of us could devise a plan for these. We could have 3. East coast server, Midwest server and a west coast server.


----------



## Fanboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> What sort of Servers is OCN planning on putting up? I myself am going with an East coast hardcore server. Perhaps a few of us could devise a plan for these. We could have 3. East coast server, Midwest server and a west coast server.


I like that idea, but what about our international buddies?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanboy88*
> 
> I like that idea, but what about our international buddies?


All would really depend on the interest. If you could find EU guys willing to help get it up it would make for an awesome combination especially if i can get 2 of us to commit to putting up 2 other servers.

OCN BF4 EU Server
OCN BF4 East Coast Server
OCN BF4 Midwest Server
OCN BF4 West Coast Server


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatPwnz*
> 
> BF4 Beta will be approx. 1.6GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOURCE (just scroll a bit in the comments..)


Is the beta this weekend? Can it be downloaded today?


----------



## [email protected]

Well i am still currently using EVGA 560Ti Classified 448 and i am due for an upgrade anyways cuz the warranty is gonna expire on this card. From what i know this card is great overclocker but i never bothered to clock it cuz it runs great. I might overclock it when the warranty expires and see how it performs. But i do intend to get a new video card.

Been wanting a brand new one for some time and a monitor to complete my set up and i won't be able to buy anything more for more than a couple years. Finally i would be able to have the best set up for photoshopping and art and video games and who knows maybe online college courses that is if it happens or not. Otherwise i'd be busy working who knows.. but the beta is gonna be exciting. I know i'll be the first one to line up to the elevator and jump off like an action hero lol.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> Is the beta this weekend? Can it be downloaded today?


Beta will preload on sunday. Starts tuesday


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> What sort of Servers is OCN planning on putting up? I myself am going with an East coast hardcore server. Perhaps a few of us could devise a plan for these. We could have 3. East coast server, Midwest server and a west coast server.


What will your server be named? I'm the middle of the east coast haha


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> What will your server be named? I'm the middle of the east coast haha


I havent finalized anything like the name. Just trying to get an idea of whos going to be doing what


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatPwnz*
> 
> BF4 Beta will be approx. 1.6GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOURCE (just scroll a bit in the comments..)


WRONG.The console is 1.6 the pc is 6GB


----------



## iARDAs

Man there will be like 5000 user created BF4 videos per hour when the beta comes out









I intended to be one of them but I will first do some testing for my vram and benchmark thread.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Man there will be like 5000 user created BF4 videos per hour when the beta comes out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I intended to be one of them but I will first do some testing for my vram and benchmark thread.


what would be your test hardware?

i hope u can test BF4 with 64 players TDM... so we can know how much CPU usage and GPU usage we get... according to AMD... FX8350 should shine on BF4... so hoping to see u benchmark this CPU against 3770k maybe?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> what would be your test hardware?
> 
> i hope u can test BF4 with 64 players TDM... so we can know how much CPU usage and GPU usage we get... according to AMD... FX8350 should shine on BF4... so hoping to see u benchmark this CPU against 3770k maybe?


My sig rig

3570k @ 4.2 ( Wish I had a 6core CPU)

and a 780 @ 1163 mhz

Here is the link for my benchmarking thread. Progress is slow but will get more.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1424464/vram-thread

I mainly check the Vram usage, minimum and average FPS. But I will see about the CPU and GPU usage and report it as well. Probably not on my table though. Just as a message.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> BF4 with 64 players TDM...


Sigh!

Even though DICE have said the map is designed for 20 players..............


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> Sigh!
> 
> Even though DICE have said the map is designed for 20 players..............


so u are gonna benchmark a game with 20 players. -_____-


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> Sigh!
> 
> Even though DICE have said the map is designed for 20 players..............


Saw those quota`s earlier, quite interesting. Was it similar for bf3? would explain the mess in a lot of scenario as using the ideal ranges can be quite enjoyable, say 24p metro or something.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> so u are gonna benchmark a game with 20 players. -_____-


Why bother to bench a map/mode that the game is not designed for?

Surely its better to bench a LARGE map that is meant for 64 rather than a shoebox with 64 in it?

EDITGhost: as far as I know,DICE never came out with numbers for BF3(althogh they did say that console was the main design focus with map size),Interesting how they actually come out with numbers this time though(not that it matters with PC as some admins will still run everything with 64p,just for the traffic)


----------



## Stay Puft

Any idea if theyre going to build in a benchmark to the game?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> Why bother to bench a map/mode that the game is not designed for?
> 
> Surely its better to bench a LARGE map that is meant for 64 rather than a shoebox with 64 in it?


Best map is Gulf of Oman 64 player, everyone is scared of it though.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Best map is Gulf of Oman 64 player, everyone is scared of it though.


Even that is a smaller version than the BF2 one,but I agree with you


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Best map is Gulf of Oman 64 player, everyone is scared of it though.


Oman sucks on BF3. I have always wanted "Harvest" on BF3


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Best map is Gulf of Oman 64 player, everyone is scared of it though.


Are you confusing Oman with Wake Island? Wake Island is terrible for anyone not in a jet. Oman is a great map though and I've never heard of anyone being scared of it.
Harvest wasn't all that good. Better is stays where it is.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Are you confusing Oman with Wake Island? Wake Island is terrible for anyone not in a jet. Oman is a great map though and I've never heard of anyone being scared of it.
> Harvest wasn't all that good. Better is stays where it is.


He means map size(land mass) rather than overall size(at least I hope he does)


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> He means map size(land mass) rather than overall size(at least I hope he does)


Gulf of Oman has the largest effect on performance than any other map in BF3, my force rig will drop to just above 60FPS often enough on Gulf of Oman in certain area's, and there does not need to be a lot of action either, my hag rig will never stay above 60 FPS constant no matter what settings you use on that map.

Not sure if it is bad coding or some really intensive stuff going on, but that map really pushes most hardware, near the coast the map is fantastic, near the cranes say goodbye to the high FPS.


----------



## Slightly skewed

If anything, strike at karkand has been the hardest to run for me with all of the destruction going on at once.


----------



## amd655

I hope this shows you more, thanks to Xfactor.


----------



## iARDAs

Anyone interested in BF3 benchmarks can take a look at my thread here


----------



## Sadmoto

benching non-suggested game types, I say go for it because people will be playing it, I do.

if you can play 64p donya fortress/ 925 then you can play any 64p CQ Large.

I hope with AMD optimizations and mantle that I will hit my goal min fps of 30~35 from my CPU bottleneck.
right now my min is 35 fps in donya 64p i normally stay 50+ fps depending on factors.

I want a hardcore, no map, 64p, Defuse server.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Support becomes the new Assault class for points whoring. You just know that everyone is going to run out of ammo a lot more *now with the total bullet count not carrying over during quick reloads,* huge ammo waste to people who don't realize it. Plus we all know how many people even drop an ammo bag on BF3, pretty rarely unless you are in a high traffic area/map. Lots of dancing and begging to be seen


WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ugh this makes me so mad. I'm one of those players that reloads ALL the time. I just feel safer going around a corner with a full mag than only having half. I even reload my sniper even if I take 3-4 shots with it.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ugh this makes me so mad. I'm one of those players that reloads ALL the time. I just feel safer going around a corner with a full mag than only having half. I even reload my sniper even if I take 3-4 shots with it.


Dude that post is from 3 months ago why are you relying on it for info lol. 90% sure it was said later or earlier than that post that the bolded sentence is only true (bullets not carrying over) in hardcore mode.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ugh this makes me so mad. I'm one of those players that reloads ALL the time. I just feel safer going around a corner with a full mag than only having half. I even reload my sniper even if I take 3-4 shots with it.


Same here, I've now started using the extended mag on my LMGs, I reload with around 10-50 shots left in my clip because I always get caught off guard or I only get a small window to do it at the time.

all that going to waste, it's just more to make me want to play support for infinite ammo.


----------



## nleksan

Hmm, anyone else's pre-load date for the Beta saying "September 30th, 1:00AM"?


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Hmm, anyone else's pre-load date for the Beta saying "September 30th, 1:00AM"?


Still says sept 29 for me. 1pm start for me since im on east coast. Click this linky thing


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Hmm, anyone else's pre-load date for the Beta saying "September 30th, 1:00AM"?


Not here, yet anyway

http://gyazo.com/34bd7b2713bf3e156435168923aa3482


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Actually I dis-confirmed that via Jack Frags video - and we came to the conclusion that LOSING BULLETS over reloads is a HARDCORE ONLY feature.
If someone wants to prove me wrong do so - or else watch Jack's videos and count the bullets before and after reload - as they are playing non HC, there is no bullets LOST from the mag.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Hmm, anyone else's pre-load date for the Beta saying "September 30th, 1:00AM"?


Mine says September 29th and 1:00 Pm


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Mine says September 29th and 1:00 Pm


same here


----------



## Timu

Also same here.


----------



## meloj17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Man there will be like 5000 user created BF4 videos per hour when the beta comes out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I intended to be one of them but I will first do some testing for my vram and benchmark thread.


If you are participating in the exclusive BETA on OCT 1 - 3, you cannot post footage FYI. But open beta is fine.


----------



## iPDrop

Hey guys first of all if anyone doesn't know me I'm Drop on BF3 I've been playing it competitively for almost 2 years, and I would just like to say that the BF competitive community has put together a new website/forum for people interested in getting into competitive battlefield and/or just followers of the scene. There are a ton of competitive BF vets and we are all very friendly and would love to have you guys come join us, any questions feel free to ask on the site! Keep in mind that it is a very young site, only 24 hours old, and is still a constant work in progress http://www.battlefield-esports.com/


----------



## TUF Enforcer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Hey guys first of all if anyone doesn't know me I'm Drop on BF3 I've been playing it competitively for almost 2 years, and I would just like to say that the BF competitive community has put together a new website/forum for people interested in getting into competitive battlefield and/or just followers of the scene. There are a ton of competitive BF vets and we are all very friendly and would love to have you guys come join us, any questions feel free to ask on the site! Keep in mind that it is a very young site, only 24 hours old, and is still a constant work in progress http://www.battlefield-esports.com/


24 hours old? so thats why i get a "Error establishing a database connection" XD

well good luck with the site mate


----------



## iPDrop

Thanks, and I was getting that same error. Should be back up now tho.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meloj17*
> 
> If you are participating in the exclusive BETA on OCT 1 - 3, you cannot post footage FYI. But open beta is fine.


Oh wow. I didn't know that thanks. I wonder what is the reason behind it.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meloj17*
> 
> If you are participating in the exclusive BETA on OCT 1 - 3, you cannot post footage FYI. But open beta is fine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Oh wow. I didn't know that thanks. I wonder what is the reason behind it.


I'm sorry but this is silly, of course the beta from 1-3 is not in any way exclusive in that there's an NDA for it LOL. It's exclusive to a number of people able to play it, but you can stream your ass off over the internet about it. There is no NDA.


----------



## HeatPwnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Mine says September 29th and 1:00 Pm


Mine is September 29th, 2013 7:00 PM
This is probably due to a differences in time zones, but we'll be able to DL in same time actually


----------



## MastrChiefMoe

I don't know if anyone has already posted this already but here is a list showing the time and date for the beta release in different countries.

http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?msg=Exclusive+Battlefield+4+Beta+|+Pre-Load&iso=20130929T10&p1=202?bfblog


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatPwnz*
> 
> Mine is September 29th, 2013 7:00 PM
> This is probably due to a differences in time zones, but we'll be able to DL in same time actually


Yup, same here.


----------



## Lisjak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatPwnz*
> 
> Mine is September 29th, 2013 7:00 PM
> This is probably due to a differences in time zones, but we'll be able to DL in same time actually


+1 on that. I can NOT wait! I just hope there won't be much server problems


----------



## Edris

Can't wait for the Beta. Going to be crazy!


----------



## alancsalt

Oh, 3:00 AM in Eastern Australia, great....


----------



## EliteReplay

Mine says September 29th and 12:00 Pm i live on dominican republic


----------



## jetpuck73

4:00 am here


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*
> 
> 4:00 am here


If you are in Trenton, Michigan, shouldn't that be Sun 1:00 PM?

http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?msg=Exclusive+Battlefield+4+Beta+|+Pre-Load&iso=20130929T10&p1=202?bfblog


----------



## Slightly skewed

Does it really matter? It's friggen pre load fps.


----------



## Kipsofthemud

Man I've had the pre-order page opened in a tab for weeks but I'm not sure if I should buy it or not...I pre-ordered BF3 and after playing for a couple of weeks I never played the game again, maybe a few times







I was just so dissapointed with it - but maybe I was too hyped to begin with.

If it's going to be more of the same I'm not sure if I'll get it. I guess I'll wait for the open beta and make my decision then.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kipsofthemud*
> 
> Man I've had the pre-order page opened in a tab for weeks but I'm not sure if I should buy it or not...I pre-ordered BF3 and after playing for a couple of weeks I never played the game again, maybe a few times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just so dissapointed with it - but maybe I was too hyped to begin with.
> 
> If it's going to be more of the same I'm not sure if I'll get it. I guess I'll wait for the open beta and make my decision then.


Well, speaking generally, it will be 'more of the same'. If BF3 didnt do anything for you, BF4 certaining won't (imo). Like you mentioned, do play the beta. who knows, it might blow your socks off this time around.


----------



## mickeykool

anyone have issues trying to buy a game from Orgin? I keep getting error can't process paypal or if i use a CC it just jumps me back to check out screen. Argh!! I contacted EA help and they are worthless.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> anyone have issues trying to buy a game from Orgin? I keep getting error can't process paypal or if i use a CC it just jumps me back to check out screen. Argh!! I contacted EA help and they are worthless.


get it from amazon is the same.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

How will will we be able to pre-load the game by the way?
Will it be an option in origin or something?
As I see it is only for PC.

And is this for people who have premium etc - or everyone can pre-load tomorrow?

6PM GMT is good for me


----------



## mickeykool

Thanks for ur suggestion, but seems Amazon don't carry the Deluxe Ed. as I wouldn't mind playing the beta version for awhile.


----------



## Kipsofthemud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Well, speaking generally, it will be 'more of the same'. If BF3 didnt do anything for you, BF4 certaining won't (imo). Like you mentioned, do play the beta. who knows, it might blow your socks off this time around.


Maybe I'm just stuck in the old days...Battlefield 1942 was the best online game I have ever played...I miss those days







..I just want a game to come out which is as good as that one was again ;_;


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> Thanks for ur suggestion, but seems Amazon don't carry the Deluxe Ed. as I wouldn't mind playing the beta version for awhile.


BETA is open to EVERYONE from the 4th,so needing the deluxe just for beta is a waste


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kipsofthemud*
> 
> Maybe I'm just stuck in the old days...Battlefield 1942 was the best online game I have ever played...I miss those days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..I just want a game to come out which is as good as that one was again ;_;


what are u missing from it? that it was the first one to support a lot of players online?
that u were allow to drive war vehicules and ariplanes?
or the big maps?

because BF3 has been all of that and even better... i played BF when they come out and have to say this is the one that i have enjoyed the most... BF4 has a bright future


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kipsofthemud*
> 
> Maybe I'm just stuck in the old days...Battlefield 1942 was the best online game I have ever played...I miss those days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..I just want a game to come out which is as good as that one was again ;_;


Bf1942 was great at the time.
BF2 ruled for 6 years for me.
BF3 epic fail so bad.
BF4 hope is out


----------



## Shadeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kipsofthemud*
> 
> Maybe I'm just stuck in the old days...Battlefield 1942 was the best online game I have ever played...I miss those days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..I just want a game to come out which is as good as that one was again ;_;


I think it's all psychological. The reason we perceive games or things we've done in the past to be one of the best experiences is because you are totally new to the type of game or whatever it was you were doing back then. Probably you were a lot younger too, so the fascination is much greater. I hope my fascination for the pc world never wears off.

It's just like my recent fascination for starcraft 2.. It's easily the BEST RTS game i have ever played competitively, but everyone who has played brood war before it , says that it was a BETTER online game.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper*
> 
> Bf1942 was great at the time.
> BF2 ruled for 6 years for me.
> BF3 epic fail so bad.
> BF4 hope is out


BF list with no BFV

-1


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper*
> 
> Bf1942 was great at the time.
> BF2 ruled for 6 years for me.
> BF3 epic fail so bad.
> BF4 hope is out


You missed the best FPS ever made.
2142.


----------



## nleksan

(my location is Cincinnati, OH, so Eastern Standard Time)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Again, how do I preload?
I don't have the BF4 in Origin.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> 
> 
> (my location is Cincinnati, OH, so Eastern Standard Time)


That's weird I'm EST and mines says Aug 29th 1pm


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> That's weird I'm EST and mines says Aug 29th 1pm


Same for me.


----------



## Ponycar

I've not pre-ordered anything but I checked origin and I have the preload because I bought bf3 premium and also got suckered by moh


----------



## dade_kash_xD

moh sure was, scratch that, IS terrible! I sure can't wait to play me some bf4 though!


----------



## Outcasst

Anybody else get two copies of BF4 show up in their origin?


----------



## ikjadoon

Here's my ranking:

1. BF2
2. BFV
3. BF3
3. BF2142
4. BF1942

I still can't believe they didn't put VOIP in BF3. What were they thinking?! All "the newest way to game -- Battlelog!" marketing crap and then no VOIP. What....the....crap.....were......you......thinking.....


----------



## TUF Enforcer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You missed the best FPS ever made.
> 2142.


i didnt play that, but i wish dice could make another battlefield game set in the distant future.


----------



## TUF Enforcer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Again, how do I preload?
> I don't have the BF4 in Origin.


then you cant preload im guessing!
you need:
bf3 premium or
bf4 pre-order or
moh


----------



## Invaderscs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> 
> 
> (my location is Cincinnati, OH, so Eastern Standard Time)


I'm also in Ohio and my times are reversed in terms of am and pm. Pre-load at 1pm and beta start 10/1 at 4 am.


----------



## djriful

Start your preload... set your date forward a day. 

Just kidding!


----------



## MastrChiefMoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Start your preload... set your date forward a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding!


"kidding"? It worked lol...


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Same for me.


Me 3


----------



## djriful

Some detailed info posted 2 days ago. https://help.ea.com/ca/article/battlefield-4-beta-information


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Again, how do I preload?
> I don't have the BF4 in Origin.


If you don't have BF4 in Origin and you have BF3 premium / mohw de / BF4 preorder in Origin, then contact EA support, lawl.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> then contact EA support.


You would do such a thing to your fellow man?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Ordering this in preparation for Battlefield 4.

VIZIO M321i-A2


----------



## Totally Dubbed

The beta is open to everyone, so I don't see why I wouldn't be able to pre load really.
I'll just wait until it's out, in order to worry about it


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> You would do such a thing to your fellow man?


You need to sacrifice yourself to play exclusive beta


----------



## Allanitomwesh

^the ea gods are a fickle bunch.


----------



## Kaja

I wonder if battlelog will support 64bit browsers this time since they are pushing 64bit for the game client.


----------



## EliteReplay

is there any one already downloading?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

No it will be released in 4hrs if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Some detailed info posted 2 days ago. https://help.ea.com/ca/article/battlefield-4-beta-information


Highlights from that:

The beta is an early, test version of Battlefield 4. Players should expect to run into in-game bugs, connection problems, and other common beta issues.

If you run into a problem, report it on Battlelog's Battlefield 4 Beta Forums so we can work it out!

Earn Battepacks containing a combination of new weapon accessories, dog tags, knives, XP boosts and other customization options to load out your soldier.

Commander Mode will be unavailable during the beta, but lucky, eagle-eyed players might catch a glimpse of DICE employees as Commanders on live servers.

Where to find the Beta:
Origin: Check the My Games tab if you're in the closed beta. To find the Open Beta, search for Battlefield 4.
Xbox LIVE: Find Battlefield 4 in the Featured section.
PlayStation Network: search for Battlefield4 Store
Remember, you won't be able to see or download the Beta until your access period.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Highlights from that:
> 
> The beta is an early, test version of Battlefield 4. Players should expect to run into in-game bugs, connection problems, and other common beta issues.
> 
> If you run into a problem, report it on Battlelog's Battlefield 4 Beta Forums so we can work it out!
> 
> Earn Battepacks containing a combination of new weapon accessories, dog tags, knives, XP boosts and other customization options to load out your soldier.
> 
> Commander Mode will be unavailable during the beta, but lucky, eagle-eyed players might catch a glimpse of DICE employees as Commanders on live servers.
> 
> Where to find the Beta:
> Origin: Check the My Games tab if you're in the closed beta. To find the Open Beta, search for Battlefield 4.
> Xbox LIVE: Find Battlefield 4 in the Featured section.
> PlayStation Network: search for Battlefield4 Store
> Remember, you won't be able to see or download the Beta until your access period.


so that's what battlepacks are?
Shortcuts?


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Ordering this in preparation for Battlefield 4.
> 
> VIZIO M321i-A2


Actually...have you heard about Lightboost? If your GPU can drive 100FPS, it reduces your motion blur by 5x more than 120Hz and, then, over 10x than 60Hz. 120Hz vs 60Hz is just a 2X reduction. Check it out: http://www.blurbusters.com/zero-motion-blur/lightboost/

I utterly pwn noobs in Canals now...just run by, spin quickly (no motion blur!), and pow-pow with a Saiga 12K in their FACE.







It's like gaming on a CRT, but with an LCD!







Here's the giant thread here on OCN.

But, you won't find any 32" monitors. In fact, the biggest is only 27" now.







So, maybe not an option.

~Ibrahim~


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> so that's what battlepacks are?
> Shortcuts?


"Battlefield 4 Battlepacks can be unlocked in multiplayer by ranking up during regular gameplay. Battlepacks in Battlefield 4 include a collection of items, such as weapons, specializations, and gadgets, that players can unlock when moving up through the Battlefield 4 ranks.

Battlefield 4 Battlepacks are available for unlock to all players regardless of what class they play as. The packs can include such items as new gadgets, weapons, and soldier skins/camos. Players will also be able to unlock additional weapon skins, vehicle unlocks, weapon accessories, and more.
Battlefield 4 Battlepacks can also be purchased on Origin and Battlelog, and be made available immediately without having to rank up. The Battlepacks include Battlefield 4 unlocks for both soldiers and vehicles."

Pretty much.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> "Battlefield 4 Battlepacks can be unlocked in multiplayer by ranking up during regular gameplay. Battlepacks in Battlefield 4 include a collection of items, such as weapons, specializations, and gadgets, that players can unlock when moving up through the Battlefield 4 ranks.
> 
> Battlefield 4 Battlepacks are available for unlock to all players regardless of what class they play as. The packs can include such items as new gadgets, weapons, and soldier skins/camos. Players will also be able to unlock additional weapon skins, vehicle unlocks, weapon accessories, and more.
> Battlefield 4 Battlepacks can also be purchased on Origin and Battlelog, and be made available immediately without having to rank up. The Battlepacks include Battlefield 4 unlocks for both soldiers and vehicles."
> 
> Pretty much.


cheers for the info +rep


----------



## Shadeh

Will buying any of the battlefield 4 pre orders supply me with early beta access or do i have to opt out for the most expensive? haha


----------



## Invaderscs

This is probably a stupid question but in the beta do we start at level 1 and have to level up to unlock weapons or will all the weapons be unlocked at the start of the beta?


----------



## IAmDay

Windows 7 or Windows 8? I own both but had rolled back to windows 7 for now. Thanks


----------



## MastrChiefMoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Windows 7 or Windows 8? I own both but had rolled back to windows 7 for now. Thanks


Just use whichever you prefer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invaderscs*
> 
> This is probably a stupid question but in the beta do we start at level 1 and have to level up to unlock weapons or will all the weapons be unlocked at the start of the beta?


You will start at level 1 and need to level up to unlock weapons and accessories.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MastrChiefMoe*
> 
> Just use whichever you prefer.
> You will start at level 1 and need to level up to unlock weapons and accessories.


Alright but which one will be better? For performance?


----------



## EliteReplay

any one started the download proccess? how is the donwload speed?


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> any one started the download proccess? how is the donwload speed?


Doesn't start for another 15 mins.


----------



## djriful

Pre-loading in 13 min...


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Pre-loading in 13 min...


8 minutes left yeah!


----------



## IAmDay

7!

(let's do a countdown







)


----------



## djriful

http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/to?year=2013&day=29&hour=18&min=00&sec=00&p0=1322&msg=BF4+BETA+PRELOAD


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/to?year=2013&day=29&hour=18&min=00&sec=00&p0=1322&msg=BF4+BETA+PRELOAD


----------



## Edris

Let's go!


Can't wait to play!
All my friends logged in at the same time at 19:00.


----------



## Kaja

~380KB/s for me on an 8Mb connection


----------



## Krazee

woot two days!!


----------



## djriful

Mine stuck at Preparing Preload...


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Mine stuck at Preparing Preload...


Same ;c


----------



## MastrChiefMoe

Downloading at 5.06MB/s on a 36.06 Mbps Cable connection


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaja*
> 
> ~380KB/s for me on an 8Mb connection


~7Mb/s for me on my connection. 14% completed already.


----------



## Timu

Preloading now!


----------



## IAmDay

and EA


----------



## Edris

This is like a race, but the sad part is that we have to wait two days before we are able to play...


----------



## theturbofd

Downloading at 7 MB/s :]


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edris*
> 
> This is like a race, but the sad part is that we have to wait two days before we are able to play...


well that would give extra time for those with slow internet speed 2MB download like me lol
to get ready or partially ready to play on the 1st...

bad thing is i have to work and i dont have anyone to put the game on download mode








thats what i have about origin that it doesnt log in automaticly.


----------



## IAmDay

I plan on going to bed around 6 PM Monday night and getting up @ 4 when it launches to get 2 hours of pwnage before school.


----------



## HairyGamer

Preloading... the wait is going to kill me!


----------



## Edris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I plan on going to bed around 6 PM Monday night and getting up @ 4 when it launches to get 2 hours of pwnage before school.


I could do it for you









> Wait for the beta to be announced
> Wait for the beta to show up on Origin
> Wait for EA to say when you can pre-load
> Wait while it's downloading 5.6 GB
> Wait 2 days


----------



## MastrChiefMoe

Done


----------



## Edris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MastrChiefMoe*
> 
> Done


----------



## Invaderscs

I'm getting about 2 Megabytes per second download. Not bad.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I can't see it.
Someone point me in the right direction.
It isn't in my Origin - as I haven't pre-ordered it with Origin or anything.


----------



## Edris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I can't see it.
> Someone point me in the right direction.
> It isn't in my Origin - as I haven't pre-ordered it with Origin or anything.


Option 1:


Option 2: (under BF3)


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I can't see it.
> Someone point me in the right direction.
> It isn't in my Origin - as I haven't pre-ordered it with Origin or anything.


It shows up as BF4 Exclusive Beta in your Games folder if you have it. It was greyed out until about a half hour ago, now it is solid colored and able to be preloaded for me.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I don't have it...


----------



## Noviets

And now we wait!


----------



## Krazee

I've read that for the beta, you have to search origin for it as well


----------



## Noviets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I can't see it.
> Someone point me in the right direction.
> It isn't in my Origin - as I haven't pre-ordered it with Origin or anything.


Are you a BF3 Premium member?
Unless you pre-ordered the game, only premium will have beta access


----------



## djriful




----------



## Edris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have it...


Click on Battlefield 3. It should be under expansions.

OR restart Origin.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edris*
> 
> Click on Battlefield 3. It should be under expansions.
> 
> OR restart Origin.


He doesn't have Premium for BF3.

It looks like this...


----------



## Timu

I'm getting near 3MB!!!


----------



## Maian

In order for the Beta to show up in Origin (right now for pre-load), you must have one of the following on your PC Origin account:

BF3 Premium
Pre-Ordered BF4 through Origin (EDIT: Digital Deluxe only - Not Standard)
Own the last Medal of Honor game (or was it pre-order only? not sure)
If you do not have at least one of those three tied to your PC Origin account, then you won't see the Beta until the 4th when it becomes fully open.


----------



## deathlikeeric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> In order for the Beta to show up in Origin (right now for pre-load), you must have one of the following on your PC Origin account:
> 
> BF3 Premium
> Pre-Ordered BF4 through Origin
> Own the last Medal of Honor game (or was it pre-order only? not sure)
> If you do not have at least one of those three tied to your PC Origin account, then you won't see the Beta until the 4th when it becomes fully open.


i have the standard edition of BF4 pre ordered in origin and there's no beta pre loading showing in my game


----------



## IAmDay

I want to go to windows 8 for better FPS but I hate it. So hard to decide


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathlikeeric*
> 
> i have the standard edition of BF4 pre ordered in origin and there's no beta pre loading showing in my game


Nope no beta for you if you have standard edition.

@totallydubbed same goes for you since you don't have premium, newest medal of honor, or bf4 digitial deluxe pre order.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathlikeeric*
> 
> i have the standard edition of BF4 pre ordered in origin and there's no beta pre loading showing in my game


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathlikeeric*
> 
> i have the standard edition of BF4 pre ordered in origin and there's no beta pre loading showing in my game


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*


I wasn't aware of the restriction, I assumed it was all pre-orders. I edited my post to fix it, though. I just have BF3 Premium so I've had it since they added it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Understood - thanks for the help guys +rep to all those that replied. I'll wait till the 4th to download it.
I thought the pre-load was open to everyone today.
Unless I'm missing something here, but EA never specified that, anywhere.


----------



## Dangur

What time the beta starts?


----------



## Timu

And it's done!


----------



## amd655




----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> What time the beta starts?


4AM on October 1st.


----------



## Krazee

3 Am central time. I will still be up then, woot!!


----------



## Invaderscs

Done!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invaderscs*
> 
> Done!


----------



## Dangur

11AM for me


----------



## djriful

Guess what map we are going to beta on...


----------



## Amhro

^like we don't know it eversince.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> ^like we don't know it eversince.


I didn't pay much attention to everyday news about BF4. I've been busy with papers weekly.


----------



## Stay Puft

God i love super fast internet. BF4 Beta downloaded in 7 minutes. Now it just sucks waiting till 4am on tuesday to play


----------



## Miaauw2513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*


Man, Yuri's Revenge.. That takes me back quite a few years. Had so much fun waking up early and play 3-4 hours before the rest of my family woke up








Thanks for the nostalgia, buddy









E: Oh, mine's also done now :^)


----------



## amd655

Got the entire set for 7.99


----------



## Stay Puft

So i tried changing the computer clock to october 1st at 4am and no go


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> So i tried changing the computer clock to october 1st at 4am and no go


It's probably based of Server Time and not Client Computer time.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> It's probably based of Server Time and not Client Computer time.


I know but i figured i would give it a shot


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> So i tried changing the computer clock to october 1st at 4am and no go


haah that was hilarious lol


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

I just hope they have enough servers to fit us all, especially when open beta starts.


----------



## Amhro

On Battlelog:
Quote:


> Some Battlefield 4 beta testers are experiencing issues preloading the beta client. We are investigating the delay and are working as quickly as we can to get the preloads started.


Oh come on, it's just preload


----------



## phinexswarm71

i hope the launch day wont be like this,godammit i must try the beta out before preordering it since there isnt any reviews yet, its a subjective thing


----------



## Invaderscs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> So i tried changing the computer clock to october 1st at 4am and no go


Lol i actually tried the same thing


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Anyone have an issue ordering bf4? I ordered, not in my order history, no email yet, they already have a $1.00 auth on my account so I know it went through....does it take time to generate or what?


----------



## phre0n

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!.....

now i sit and wait some more


----------



## Halyosy

yeah i already pre load the bf4

hahahahah

now the HYPEEEEE

where is the noise !!!!!

add me please to play together









Halyosy << origin nickname

add thx !!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> On Battlelog:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Some Battlefield 4 beta testers are experiencing issues preloading the beta client. We are investigating the delay and are working as quickly as we can to get the preloads started.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on, it's just preload
Click to expand...

Made me lol when I read that. It was to be expected really


----------



## djriful

I have too many OCN people added me... last week I started deleting them because I haven't seen them on forever.


----------



## sydas

I got BF4 / Premium but i can't pre download it yet :'( darn you Origin !

Anyone feel free to add me ,

iceninesydas


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I never received an order # or confirmation? So I take it, it didn't go through even tho I got a $1.00 auth on my account?


----------



## General121

Started preload at like 4:45, will be done in an hour. Yay for awful DSL. Getting like ~300kbps. At least the server is almost never a bottleneck for me..


----------



## Timu

Took me less than 30 minutes to finish my download.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Took me less than 30 minutes to finish my download.


I hate you and I'm jealous. Lol.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Took me less than 30 minutes to finish my download.


7 minutes here


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 7 minutes here


Same


----------



## General121

I quit.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> I quit.


You quit Battlefield 4?


----------



## skyn3t

what?!


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> what?!


...I got no words for that...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> ...I got no words for that...


you just posted six words now


----------



## opty165

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> what?!


Guess you can't give us any insider info then from June


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Haha epic!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> what?!


You have a time machine or something?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> You have a time machine or something?


not really. but inside [email protected]# what:!?








remember

"I was there "

yeah i really was there and here again.


----------



## Invaderscs

Its just sitting there... taunting me!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> You have a time machine or something?
> 
> 
> 
> not really. but inside [email protected]# what:!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> remember
> 
> "I was there "
> 
> yeah i really was there and here again.
Click to expand...

Played the alpha?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Played the alpha?


----------



## Sadmoto

Does anyone see whats wrong with this image?









This is the stuff I don't want to see in bf4. I know its small, but how do you even go about getting reflections of another map?!?
let alone scopes show outside metro no matter what map your on or where you are.


----------



## MastrChiefMoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone see whats wrong with this image?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the stuff I don't want to see in bf4. I know its small, but how do you even go about getting reflections of another map?!?
> let alone scopes show outside metro no matter what map your on or where you are.


Well, to be fair, it is pretty time consuming to get all those little details like that 100% perfect, time that could be put to better use like working out bugs and fixing other issues.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MastrChiefMoe*
> 
> Well, to be fair, it is pretty time consuming to get all those little details like that 100% perfect, time that could be put to better use like working out bugs and fixing other issues.


I'm with you, hope they get rid of bugs quickly.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone see whats wrong with this image?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the stuff I don't want to see in bf4. I know its small, but how do you even go about getting reflections of another map?!?
> let alone scopes show outside metro no matter what map your on or where you are.


That is the room from BF3 Close Quarter combat map.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

This is offtopic but dj how do you like Windows 8?


----------



## theturbofd

Anyone know if using a VPN will let you play early? Kind of like BF3 was?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*
> 
> This is offtopic but dj how do you like Windows 8?


The bad side:

- I hate the Metro UI...

- One piece of useless Blue Screen Of Death with a smiley face... I had to let it dump to 100% in order for me to reboot back and check the code under BlueScreenView application.

- If you BSOD many times... you'll be stuck at Windows auto recovery... I had to flick the PSU power switch not just shut down. (clear the RAM memory to cold boot back).

- Ew square UI.

The good side:

- Thanks to the programmer who made StartIsBack, Start8 and etc. to replace it.

- Very fast bootup.

- Windows Kernel is faster than Win 7.

- Loading app, folder, windows are quicker.

- DirectX 11.1... 11.2 

- Windows 8 is skinnable with Stardock softwares.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> The bad side:
> 
> - I hate the Metro UI...
> - One piece of useless Blue Screen Of Death with a smiley face... I had to let it dump to 100% in order for me to reboot back and check the code under BlueScreenView application.
> - If you BSOD many times... you'll be stuck at Windows auto recovery... I had to flick the PSU power switch not just shut down. (clear the RAM memory to cold boot back).
> - Ew square UI.
> 
> The good side:
> 
> - Thanks to the programmer who made StartIsBack, Start8 and etc. to replace it.
> - Very fast bootup.
> - Windows Kernel is faster than Win 7.
> - Loading app, folder, windows are quicker.
> - DirectX 11.1... 11.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Windows 8 is skinnable with Stardock softwares.


Hmm, might have to dual boot Win 8.


----------



## DoomDash

I love my Stardock Fences.


----------



## Swolern

Since all of this talk about BF4 being optimized for Windows 8, I will be setting up a dual boot system with Win 7 & 8 and preloading the beta on both to see which runs better.

Anyone daring enough to try the beta on Windows 8.1 preview?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Since all of this talk about BF4 being optimized for Windows 8, I will be setting up a dual boot system with Win 7 & 8 and preloading the beta on both to see which runs better.
> 
> Anyone daring enough to try the beta on Windows 8.1 preview?


I won't be touching 8.1 until bugs are ironed out, most probably I will wait 1-2 months before pushing to 8.1.


----------



## sew333

Its open BETA for all? If yes , when it starts?


----------



## JMCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Anyone daring enough to try the beta on Windows 8.1 preview?


I'll do you one better - I'll beta test it on an 8.1 Pro install from MSDN. =P

BTW, I enjoy 8.1 - a whole lot better than Windows 8.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sew333*
> 
> Its open BETA for all? If yes , when it starts?


For all is Oct 4th something.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMCB*
> 
> I'll do you one better - I'll beta test it on an 8.1 Pro install from MSDN. =P
> 
> BTW, I enjoy 8.1 - a whole lot better than Windows 8.


Can you tell me about how is lot better than Win 8? (I didn't read about 8.1 much)


----------



## iARDAs

The baby is preloaded and waiting to be played on my PC.

I am moving it to the living room and will enjoy the beta with surround speakers and a big screen


----------



## JMCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Can you tell me about how is lot better than Win 8? (I didn't read about 8.1 much)


Start Button back (it goes to metro start, but it functions pretty much the same as before, if you want to search just start typing or go to the search icon)
Better default metro apps - better integration of said apps (it feels less like two separate operating systems and more unified)
Better Customization (resize tiles, use desktop for start theme)
Option to start on desktop
Improvements on Touchscreen responses and intergration (95% of users will care less on this)

Above all, it has better performance than previous versions. So, it's much better over Windows 8 (and dare I say it Windows 7).


----------



## Dubbz

Been trying to pre order it on origin but everytime i go to check out it just sends me to a white screen


----------



## skywarp00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> The baby is preloaded and waiting to be played on my PC.
> 
> I am moving it to the living room and will enjoy the beta with surround speakers and a big screen


has preload actually started?


----------



## MastrChiefMoe

Hey guys, I didn't want to make a big thread about this so ill just ask here. I have an issue with my 5.1 surround setup and I want it fixed before the beta is released. The problem is the rear left speaker, for some reason it just doesn't work, sometimes I could fix it by moving around the black 3.5 jack and it would work but now it just stopped completely, any advice?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywarp00*
> 
> has preload actually started?


Yep it did.

At least for my region. I downloaded it before I went to bed about 10 hours ago.


----------



## sew333

Hey guys. Can somebody upload screens from BETA?









I cant because i am waiting for open beta to 4 october.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Can you please keep the thread on topic and not spam it with pointless garbage posts?

As far as I know the closed beta is under nda so no media can be posted of it here.


----------



## amd655

So... even a lousy benchmark of my old and newer systems is pooped?


----------



## Dubbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Can you please keep the thread on topic and not spam it with pointless garbage posts?
> 
> As far as I know the closed beta is under nda so no media can be posted of it here.


I dont think its under NDA because i was watching a very popular twitch streamer talking about there is no nda and anybody will be able to stream it come oct 1st ( he will be streaming it also )

Edit - I realized u said closed beta and yes that is under NDA but the open will not be


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Can you please keep the thread on topic and not spam it with pointless garbage posts?
> 
> As far as I know the closed beta is under nda so no media can be posted of it here.


I have yet to date saw any message from DICE or EA saying that Exlusice beta is under NDA...

There is no such thing.

Betas that were played on gaming events prior to the upcoming exclusive beta MIGHT have been under NDA, but the exclusive beta simply is not.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Can you please keep the thread on topic and not spam it with pointless garbage posts?
> 
> As far as I know the closed beta is under nda so no media can be posted of it here.


I think that's garbage advice. Why would an OPEN BETA be NDA. Think before you post


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I think that's garbage advice. Why would an OPEN BETA be NDA. *Think before you post*


He said nothing about Open Beta being under NDA, only that the Closed Beta is under NDA.

How ironic


----------



## HeatPwnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Anyone know if using a VPN will let you play early? Kind of like BF3 was?


Even if there way I way to play it via VPN, there is no point in that beacuse get beta starts in the same time all over the world


----------



## Lisjak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> As far as I know the closed beta is under nda so no media can be posted of it here.


Are you sure about that?


----------



## HeatPwnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> Are you sure about that?


better clean some HD space


----------



## marduke83

pre-loading now, cannot wait! Sucks that it's the same time that gta5 online unlocks.. haha


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduke83*
> 
> pre-loading now, cannot wait! Sucks that it's the same time that gta5 online unlocks.. haha


Those 2 alone would take up October for me...


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Those 2 alone would take up October for me...


Yep, it will pretty much be my october gaming time filled with just these 2, well until the beta ends, and some F1 2013 in between.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> He said nothing about Open Beta being under NDA, only that the Closed Beta is under NDA.
> 
> How ironic


Closed or open - 3 days apart type thing - it isn't the alpha.
See the above screenshot and enjoy


----------



## alancsalt

Please find me anything that says closed beta is under nda.








Quote:


> Speaking of the BF4 Beta, DICE has confirmed that there is no NDA (non-disclosure agreement) when it comes to gameplay footage. ... Comments Closed ...


http://pixelenemy.com/battlefield-4-beta-pre-load-date-and-start-time-availability-time-revealed/


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatPwnz*
> 
> Even if there way I way to play it via VPN, there is no point in that beacuse get beta starts in the same time all over the world


So what time does japan get it?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Please find me anything that says closed beta is under nda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://pixelenemy.com/battlefield-4-beta-pre-load-date-and-start-time-availability-time-revealed/


thanks for confirming dude


----------



## Outcasst

http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/331.40/331.40-desktop-win8-win7-winvista-64bit-international-beta.exe

The new GeForce 331.40 beta driver is now available to download. An essential update for all GeForce GTX users jumping into the Battlefield 4 Beta, 331.40 beta ensures maximum performance and system stability in the shooter's eagerly anticipated pre-release test.

Rounding out 331.40 beta is a whole host of profile updates, adding new SLI profiles, updating existing SLI profiles, adding new Ambient Occlusion profiles, and updating other profile elements for optimum game experiences:

Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag - Updated Profile
Batman: Arkham Origins - Updated SLI Profile
Battlefield 3 - Updated Surround Profile
Battlefield 4 - Updated Surround Profile, Added SLI Profile
Crisis - Added SLI Profile
Crysis 3 - Added AO Profile
Dirty Bomb - Added DX9 SLI Profile
Dying Light - Added DX11 SLI Profile
F1 2013 - Updated SLI Profile
FIFA 14 - Added SLI Profile, Added AO Profile
Natural Selection 2 - Added DX11 SLI Profile
Outlast - Added DX9 SLI Profile
Space Hulk - Updated Profile
Splinter Cell: Blacklist - Updated SLI Profile
State of Decay - Added DX9 SLI Profile
Watch Dogs - Added DX11 SLI Profile


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Closed or open - 3 days apart type thing - it isn't the alpha.
> See the above screenshot and enjoy


Cool beans. Good to see there's no NDA for the closed beta after all. Thanks for the correction.









Also good to see you've corrected those who said there'd be a NDA on the open beta too... wait, what?


----------



## Krazee

tonight, it happens tonight. Need to get a lot of redbulls


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/331.40/331.40-desktop-win8-win7-winvista-64bit-international-beta.exe
> 
> The new GeForce 331.40 beta driver is now available to download. An essential update for all GeForce GTX users jumping into the Battlefield 4 Beta, 331.40 beta ensures maximum performance and system stability in the shooter's eagerly anticipated pre-release test.
> 
> Rounding out 331.40 beta is a whole host of profile updates, adding new SLI profiles, updating existing SLI profiles, adding new Ambient Occlusion profiles, and updating other profile elements for optimum game experiences:
> 
> Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag - Updated Profile
> Batman: Arkham Origins - Updated SLI Profile
> Battlefield 3 - Updated Surround Profile
> Battlefield 4 - Updated Surround Profile, Added SLI Profile
> Crisis - Added SLI Profile
> Crysis 3 - Added AO Profile
> Dirty Bomb - Added DX9 SLI Profile
> Dying Light - Added DX11 SLI Profile
> F1 2013 - Updated SLI Profile
> FIFA 14 - Added SLI Profile, Added AO Profile
> Natural Selection 2 - Added DX11 SLI Profile
> Outlast - Added DX9 SLI Profile
> Space Hulk - Updated Profile
> Splinter Cell: Blacklist - Updated SLI Profile
> State of Decay - Added DX9 SLI Profile
> Watch Dogs - Added DX11 SLI Profile


Thanks for that

+rep


----------



## Cakewalk_S

for ppl that preordered the standard version, did u see it in your order history right away? did u get order confirmation right away?


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> for ppl that preordered the standard version, did u see it in your order history right away? did u get order confirmation right away?


at one point I had pre-ordered bf4 premium and it did not show under history, more ea chaos and garbage.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/331.40/331.40-desktop-win8-win7-winvista-64bit-international-beta.exe
> 
> The new GeForce 331.40 beta driver is now available to download. An essential update for all GeForce GTX users jumping into the Battlefield 4 Beta, 331.40 beta ensures maximum performance and system stability in the shooter's eagerly anticipated pre-release test.
> 
> Rounding out 331.40 beta is a whole host of profile updates, adding new SLI profiles, updating existing SLI profiles, adding new Ambient Occlusion profiles, and updating other profile elements for optimum game experiences:
> 
> Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag - Updated Profile
> Batman: Arkham Origins - Updated SLI Profile
> Battlefield 3 - Updated Surround Profile
> Battlefield 4 - Updated Surround Profile, Added SLI Profile
> Crisis - Added SLI Profile
> Crysis 3 - Added AO Profile
> Dirty Bomb - Added DX9 SLI Profile
> Dying Light - Added DX11 SLI Profile
> F1 2013 - Updated SLI Profile
> FIFA 14 - Added SLI Profile, Added AO Profile
> Natural Selection 2 - Added DX11 SLI Profile
> Outlast - Added DX9 SLI Profile
> Space Hulk - Updated Profile
> Splinter Cell: Blacklist - Updated SLI Profile
> State of Decay - Added DX9 SLI Profile
> Watch Dogs - Added DX11 SLI Profile


cheers +rep

EDIT:
Not going to install it in any rush - as I DO NOT see it on the geforce NOR nvidia site yet...


----------



## HeatPwnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> So what time does japan get it?


_* The exclusive Beta will be available world-wide on all platforms (PC, X360, PS3), with the exception of Japan and rest of Asia on PS3. In Germany on PS3 you need to be a PlayStation Plus member to access the Open Beta._
But on PC, well it starts in 18 hours...i'm too lazy to calculate for Japan


----------



## Totally Dubbed

In all seriousness what's up with Germany?
I have copyrighted material (ie dance videos) on YouTube and the ONLY country to EVER get blocked is GERMANY lol.
Anyone care to explain? I just feel sorry for the Germans lol


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> cheers +rep
> 
> EDIT:
> Not going to install it in any rush - as I DO NOT see it on the geforce NOR nvidia site yet...


http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/nvidia-geforce-331-40-beta-drivers-released

There you go


----------



## Thoth420

Sitting here waiting for Time Warner Cable..............about to run Firewire down my street myself.....


----------



## MastrChiefMoe

I couldn't find the new driver through the NVidia website so I edited the URL and found it, here the link:

http://www.nvidia.com/object/win8-win7-winvista-64bit-331.40-beta-driver.html


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> That is the room from BF3 Close Quarter combat map.


yup and this isn't the first time I've seen it, I see reflections from that map just about everywhere.

sure the time can be used for other things, I agree. But what I was asking is, how does that even happen? For myself, its the small things that get me immersed into a video game, sure 9/10 times you won't notice the reflections in a gun fight but I see it a lot. I also want to know how that specific reflection got there as in if you go to that map, there is no shelf in that room that gives the same picture it does on 925.







which I'm pretty sure that means they just slapped a blurred picture on the side of the shelf.

how I would think of implementing it (I don't know much about making games but hey)
make the stand alone shelf object > implement shelf into X map > add reflections/ other effects according to the map.

Instead it almost seems like they made the stand alone, used it in close quarter maps, then used the already implemented shelf into other maps, reflections and all.

Man I'm so excited for the beta, we should organize a get together and try to get on the same server (if its possible).


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Sitting here waiting for Time Warner Cable..............about to run Firewire down my street myself.....


Huh. I had TWC (their 15Mbps plan) and downloaded it @ 2MB/s just fine.


----------



## Timu

Just downloaded the latest nvidia beta drivers for it, now I'm prepared 4 battle!


----------



## RexKobra

Hey everyone. Please add me on Battlefield: RexKobra.

Thank you,


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/nvidia-geforce-331-40-beta-drivers-released
> 
> There you go


LAD!
Cheers!

Btw - 1440p released on YouTube! For those thinking of recording







!


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

I can't believe the beta is almost here already.


----------



## Timu

Battlefield 4 - Levolution, Flood Zone and Combat Hotspots (footage of new map)

Watch this guys!!!


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Pretty stoked!! WIsh I had my 1440p rig all bought and built, but oh well.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battlefield 4 - Levolution, Flood Zone and Combat Hotspots (footage of new map)
> 
> Watch this guys!!!


+rep cheers for sharing!

EDIT:
the gun at 3:14 - reminds me vividly of the shotgun attachment you would get in BF2142! (did minimal damage to vehicles)


----------



## skyn3t

here we come


----------



## Timu

Beta supports SLI!!!


----------



## jetpuck73

Can't wait!!!!


----------



## cad2blender

I bought the digital deluxe version and I'm just waiting to play the beta. When beta closes would we still be able to play the single player campaign? There is about a 2 week gap between beta closes and the floodgates open to the general public so it would be nice if we still had access to that portion of the game.


----------



## Stay Puft

BF4 in 1600P....


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> BF4 in 1600P....


I'll be playing it in 1440p with 120hz.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I want 1080p 120hz IPS with 5ms response time @£150-200. Till that doesn't come out I'll never consider any other monitor.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I want 1080p 120hz IPS with 5ms response time @£150-200. Till that doesn't come out I'll never consider any other monitor.


120hz is so worth it, trust me on that.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> I'll be playing it in 1440p with 120hz.


I shouldn't have gone mini-itx cuz I could really use another 7950 now to push 96 or 120 frames.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Oh I believe you bro! I just like eye candy too, thus the need of an ips


----------



## skyn3t

1440 here


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battlefield 4 - Levolution, Flood Zone and Combat Hotspots (footage of new map)
> 
> Watch this guys!!!


This happened to me...


----------



## opty165

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> 120hz is so worth it, trust me on that.


144hz isn't bad either







I know I'm loving it!


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opty165*
> 
> 144hz isn't bad either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm loving it!


Which monitor do you have?


----------



## skyn3t

vpn in two hours


----------



## opty165

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Which monitor do you have?


Asus VG248QE


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opty165*
> 
> Asus VG248QE


Oh wow, I was actually thinking about getting that one, but changed my mind because I wanted [email protected]


----------



## Dart06

Does anyone know if a 7990 will be able to max BF4 at 120fps at 1080p? I might just jump for a 7990 since it is 600$ at the moment. I would probably enjoy it more than a 290X. Also, for any of you that have one, is the microstutter problem not so much of a problem anymore? Thanks!


----------



## iARDAs

So ordered my new cube case

Building it and moving it to my Living room.

Hooking it up to my TV (yes it had input lag but oh well) and to my 5+1 sound system.

And will play BF4 all day long. I don't care about the neighboors


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> I shouldn't have gone mini-itx cuz I could really use another 7950 now to push 96 or 120 frames.


Oh I forgot to respond to this post: Yeah it's why I wouldn't bother using small cases like that.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> Does anyone know if a 7990 will be able to max BF4 at 120fps at 1080p? I might just jump for a 7990 since it is 600$ at the moment. I would probably enjoy it more than a 290X. Also, for any of you that have one, is the microstutter problem not so much of a problem anymore? Thanks!


Hmm, easily do able with MSAA off.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Oh wow, I was actually thinking about getting that one, but changed my mind because I wanted [email protected]


What monitor do you have?


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> vpn in two hours


For what? It release the same time worldwide.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> What monitor do you have?


QNIX QX2710 Evolution ll

Look at what it does!


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Oh I forgot to respond to this post: Yeah it's why I wouldn't bother using small cases like that.


Yeah, well, except for this detail I love it and thought I wouldn't go back to full size ever at first. I really don't want to drop so much on a top end single card; something like 7950 Crossfire is such a better deal.


----------



## opty165

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Oh wow, I was actually thinking about getting that one, but changed my mind because I wanted [email protected]


My next upgrade is going to be 1440P or nothing. I thought about it when I was looking at the Asus, but at the time it was so much money. Besides I was coming from 60hz monitor anyway and just have a single card still. Maybe when I get a second 7970, I'll upgrade to a nice 1440p at 120/144hz. Does Asus have anything like that yet?


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opty165*
> 
> My next upgrade is going to be 1440P or nothing. I thought about it when I was looking at the Asus, but at the time it was so much money. Besides I was coming from 60hz monitor anyway and just have a single card still. Maybe when I get a second 7970, I'll upgrade to a nice 1440p at 120/144hz. Does Asus have anything like that yet?


Nope, not yet.


----------



## Derko1

For those of you who have AMD crossfire cards... 13.10 Beta 2 drivers were just released. Might want to install them for the Beta tomorrow... since it includes this:
Quote:


> Feature Highlights of The AMD Catalyst 13.10 Beta2 Driver for Windows
> AMD Catalyst 13.10 Beta2 includes all of the features/fixes found in AMD Catalyst 13.10 Beta
> *Includes a 32-bit single GPU, and a AMD Crossfire™ game profile for Battlefield 4™*
> Total War™: Rome 2 AMD CrossFire profile update
> AMD CrossFire frame pacing improvements for CPU-bound applications
> Resolves image corruption seen in Autodesk® Inventor® 2014
> Resolves intermittent black screen when resuming from a S3/S4 sleep-state if the display is unplugged during the sleep-state on systems supporting AMD Enduro™ technology
> Updated AMD Enduro technology application profiles for AMD Radeon HD notebook users
> Profile Highlights:
> Total War: Rome 2
> *Battlefield 4*
> Saints Row 4
> Splinter Cell® Blacklist™
> FIFA 14


Download link.


----------



## ikjadoon

If you're looking into a new monitor, I HIGHLY recommend Lightboost: http://www.blurbusters.com/zero-motion-blur/lightboost/

Nearly 4x less motion blur than a 144Hz LCD. I pwn noobs with it: just run past them, spin quick (no motion blur), and bam, pop in the face with a SAIGA 12K. Colors are mediocre, but still pretty great.

Did I post this in here already? Maybe...but, after experiencing it, Lightboost has changed the way I game.


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> If you're looking into a new monitor, I HIGHLY recommend Lightboost: http://www.blurbusters.com/zero-motion-blur/lightboost/
> 
> Nearly 4x less motion blur than a 144Hz LCD. I pwn noobs with it: just run past them, spin quick (no motion blur), and bam, pop in the face with a SAIGA 12K. Colors are mediocre, but still pretty great.
> 
> Did I post this in here already? Maybe...but, after experiencing it, Lightboost has changed the way I game.


I have actually yet to try Lightboost. I will probably try it on BF3 now.


----------



## di inferi

So gay they're releasing it at 3:00 AM Texas time.

So gay.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> QNIX QX2710 Evolution ll
> 
> Look at what it does!


PM which seller, I'm going to sell my Apple Cinema for this one!


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> For those of you who have AMD crossfire cards... 13.10 Beta 2 drivers were just released. Might want to install them for the Beta tomorrow... since it includes this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Download link.


Thank you, Sir!


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> So gay they're releasing it at 3:00 AM Texas time.
> 
> So gay.


WHY?Its a worldwide release,everyone gets it at the same time!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cad2blender*
> 
> I bought the digital deluxe version and I'm just waiting to play the beta. When beta closes would we still be able to play the single player campaign? There is about a 2 week gap between beta closes and the floodgates open to the general public so it would be nice if we still had access to that portion of the game.


There is no SP until the game launches,never has been and never will be,why do you think that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> vpn in two hours


see my first reply,Worldwide Global release,it unlocks everywhere at the SAME time+plus you will need Battlelog to update before you can play it......


----------



## djriful




----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*


STAHP


----------



## Dart06

I think I'm going to make my 7990 decision based off of framerates people post for it after tomorrow. I need a new video card for this game.









By the way, I just tried lightboost and the difference is instantly noticeable. I love it.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> PM which seller, I'm going to sell my Apple Cinema for this one!


Do you use Amazon?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> I think I'm going to make my 7990 decision based off of framerates people post for it after tomorrow. I need a new video card for this game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I just tried lightboost and the difference is instantly noticeable. I love it.


Make sure you're looking at people who are using the latest driver... since it's got optimizations for BF4 already. Can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> STAHP


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Do you use Amazon?


I use everything. o.o


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Make sure you're looking at people who are using the latest driver... since it's got optimizations for BF4 already. Can't wait!!!!!!


For sure. That's actually what I'm most interested in. I would also think it will be able to take advantage of Mantle when it comes out.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*


Imma take your tags, then dip my potato chip


----------



## Emu105

Would my 7970 be able to max this out?? Damn i need to sell this ipod quick to get this game!!


----------



## amd655

Seriously...... 670/7950 will max this game....


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I use everything. o.o


Yeah I sent you a PM.


----------



## Dart06

At least I can finally preload it. I'll probably just be playing it in 60fps tomorrow on my 670.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> For sure. That's actually what I'm most interested in. I would also think it will be able to take advantage of Mantle when it comes out.


I know I'm probably wrong, but I thought those features were exclusive to the 8.1 update?


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I know I'm probably wrong, but I thought those features were exclusive to the 8.1 update?


I'm lost. Are you talking about Mantle only being on Windows 8.1?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I know I'm probably wrong, but I thought those features were exclusive to the 8.1 update?


DirectX 11.1 not Windows 8.1. DX11.1 only available on Win8+


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> DirectX 11.1 not Windows 8.1. DX11.1 only available on Win8+


Sorry... this is what I was talking about.


----------



## RexKobra

Hey guys,

If anyone is running a GTX780 or an SLI GTX760 please post your FPS/PERFORMANCE numbers. I currenlty have a GTX760 paired with an ASUS VG248QE 144hz monitor. Im looking to add another 760 OR get a GTX780 in order to keep frames at an acceptable level for this monitor. I play only at 1080P and need to maintain 120FPS+ for Lightboost. I'd like to keep the graphic quality up, so im hoping that a GTX780 or SLI GTX760's can do the job.

The BETA will be available at 10/01 0400 EST. I dont want to throw this thread off track so ive created a thread HERE.

Thank you, ,


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> DirectX 11.1 not Windows 8.1. DX11.1 only available on Win8+


Looks like I'll probably be joining the Win8 train when that comes out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> If anyone is running a GTX780 or an SLI GTX760 please post your FPS/PERFORMANCE numbers. I currenlty have a GTX760 paired with an ASUS VG248QE 144hz monitor. Im looking to add another 760 OR get a GTX780 in order to keep frames at an acceptable level for this monitor. I play only at 1080P and need to maintain 120FPS+ for Lightboost. I'd like to keep the graphic quality up, so im hoping that a GTX780 or SLI GTX760's can do the job.
> 
> The BETA will be available at 10/01 0400 EST. I dont want to throw this thread off track so ive created a thread HERE.
> 
> Thank you, ,


One 780 probably won't get the job done at very high settings with 120fps. I'm thinking two 760s is right about where you'd want to be.

I am probably just going to jump on the 7990 myself as it's the best performance for the money for me right now.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> I think I'm going to make my 7990 decision based off of framerates people post for it after tomorrow. I need a new video card for this game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I just tried lightboost and the difference is instantly noticeable. I love it.


yes man, 7990 will max out easy bf4... 120hz? well thats gonna depend on your settings.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> If anyone is running a GTX780 or an SLI GTX760 please post your FPS/PERFORMANCE numbers. I currenlty have a GTX760 paired with an ASUS VG248QE 144hz monitor. Im looking to add another 760 OR get a GTX780 in order to keep frames at an acceptable level for this monitor. I play only at 1080P and need to maintain 120FPS+ for Lightboost. I'd like to keep the graphic quality up, so im hoping that a GTX780 or SLI GTX760's can do the job.
> 
> The BETA will be available at 10/01 0400 EST. I dont want to throw this thread off track so ive created a thread HERE.
> 
> Thank you, ,


going to post my results with my humble FX8150 and XFX7950 black edition


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Yeah I sent you a PM.


Can you send me a PM as well? Also how well do your 670's hold up? I'm running 7950 CFX now and am pretty interested to know how well it runs for you. I should experience very similar frames on my setup as well.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

so who is gonna be on the closed beta tonight? looking for people to play with.


----------



## Krazee

I'm gonna be on for a few hours


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I'm gonna be on for a few hours


everyone who is gonna be on the closed beta should hop on the OCN ts3 server!

TS3.OCNGaming.net


----------



## djriful

Should I stay up all night?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Okay so I just pre ordered awhile ago, and I see this under my name in origin

The BF4 beta tile is missing in origin but I hear this is normal... How do I know if it actually has preloaded ?


----------



## EliteReplay

hi i just pre downloaded the game but every time i hit install, it wont install...







files corrupted?


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> hi i just pre downloaded the game but every time i hit install, it wont install...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> files corrupted?


My game was all set once the download was done. I'm pretty sure the installation is part of the download process and it happens automatically. If anything, just delete the files and redownload. You have plenty of time before the beta starts.


----------



## djriful

The drift and waves.


----------



## FannBlade

Welcome to Origin!!


----------



## Emu105

Pre-loading as we speak 3 more hours !


----------



## HardwareDecoder

wish I could


----------



## amd655

Will be playing in 3 hours DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Stay Puft

Just woke up and going downstairs to make coffee. Going to be a long freaking day


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Huh. I had TWC (their 15Mbps plan) and downloaded it @ 2MB/s just fine.


I meant waiting for them to fix my screwed up connection not waiting for their slow download. 2MB/s is about right.


----------



## Baasha

BF4 Beta on 3 30" monitors and 4 GTX-Titan SCs...









BF4 4K vids.. check!


----------



## surfbumb

I will be surprised if there aren't issues with servers tomorrow.


----------



## Dubbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> so who is gonna be on the closed beta tonight? looking for people to play with.


I'll be on soon as servers up


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dubbz*
> 
> I'll be on soon as servers up


I'm up. StayPuftOCN


----------



## Dubbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I'm up. StayPuftOCN


Feel free to add me on Origin --> SmokinDuBBz

Or I'll add you when I hop on my comp


----------



## Krazee

I'm on waiting, watching burn notice









bangincrazy


----------



## Emu105

YES!!

https://twitter.com/battlelog/status/384910360404172800


----------



## Dubbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> YES!!
> 
> https://twitter.com/battlelog/status/384910360404172800


Do we have to download battle log and what not for our browsers for beta?

Been awhile sense I played BF3 so I forgot how all that worked except it was threw the browser. Or when we launch the beta will it just download it automatically?


----------



## Krazee

Oooo look


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dubbz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> YES!!
> 
> https://twitter.com/battlelog/status/384910360404172800
> 
> 
> 
> Do we have to download battle log and what not for our browsers for beta?
> 
> Been awhile sense I played BF3 so I forgot how all that worked except it was threw the browser. Or when we launch the beta will it just download it automatically?
Click to expand...

I'm not 100% sure but my guess is yeah their might be a required download.


----------



## Stay Puft

Throwing alittle pre party on Battlelog

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2955064762663531534/


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Throwing alittle pre party on Battlelog
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2955064762663531534/


Sorry but....

You are not allowed to post in the forum until 2014-02-19 18:59

lol


----------



## Mad Pistol

Let's go! My FX 8320 is itching for some action!!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

im getting more pissed by the minute that the beta isnt showing up for me


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> im getting more pissed by the minute that the beta isnt showing up for me


Log out then back into origin.


----------



## amd655




----------



## Dubbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> I'm not 100% sure but my guess is yeah their might be a required download.


Damn well I better figure it out lol


----------



## Mad Pistol

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/

It's so close I can smell it!!!


----------



## Agoniizing

Do you think ill be able to run BF4 ultra no AA with my 660 Ti @ 1306/3620MHz along with a 3770k oc'd to 4.8GHz? 1080p single monitor


----------



## Krazee

Woot I can servers too!!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> Do you think ill be able to run BF4 ultra no AA with my 660 Ti @ 1306/3620MHz along with a 3770k oc'd to 4.8GHz? 1080p single monitor


With MSAA i bet.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Log out then back into origin.


done that numerous times


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/
> 
> It's so close I can smell it!!!


Ohh the first server has a sweet sweet 27 ping. I cant freaking wait.


----------



## Krazee

Time to customize some weapons!


----------



## amd655




----------



## HardwareDecoder

damnit I can click install game in battle log, but it doesn't actually do anything.... omg so rage


----------



## amd655




----------



## Dubbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> damnit I can click install game in battle log, but it doesn't actually do anything.... omg so rage


Damn dude I would be flipping tables and ****


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dubbz*
> 
> Damn dude I would be flipping tables and ****


im considering just cancelling my pre order if I don't get to play the beta. Just walking away entirely that is how mad I am.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> im considering just cancelling my pre order if I don't get to play the beta. Just walking away entirely that is how mad I am.


Dont be so drastic. Just live chat with customer service in the morning. Probably a glitch


----------



## djriful

I customized already.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Dont be so drastic. Just live chat with customer service in the morning. Probably a glitch


lol.... I know..... I just want to play tonight.


----------



## amd655

9.00am is kick off time











And yes i am watching Shameless, excellent British madness


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> lol.... I know..... I just want to play tonight.


Dont worry. We'll all let you know how it is


----------



## Stay Puft

I cant decide if i want to start off as support or assault


----------



## amd655

Sniper rifles do 100 damage o.0


----------



## iARDAs

I have a feeling that the servers will be hammered in 1 hour


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I have a feeling that the servers will be hammered in 5 minutes


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I have a feeling that the servers will be hammered in 1 hour


Everyones asleep in the states so i doubt it


----------



## amd655

I AM CRY


----------



## bigtonyman1138

All preloaded and ready to go. Time to get an hour of sleep!!


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigtonyman1138*
> 
> All preloaded and ready to go. Time to get an hour of sleep!!


I don't have work tomorrow. I will play until I fall asleep.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 
> 
> I AM CRY


I saw some servers like that. How did they get on?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> I don't have work tomorrow. I will play until I fall asleep.


Me either


----------



## Ponycar

Im not asleep, Im actually studying for an exam Thursday.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Fixed that for you.


Haha thank you 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Everyones asleep in the states so i doubt it


And everyone is awake in Asia, Africa and Europe


----------



## TooBAMF

In before terrible performance for some reason


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Haha thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And everyone is awake in Asia, Africa and Europe


But they're not playing on the 100+ american servers


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> I don't have work tomorrow. I will play until I fall asleep.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I saw some servers like that. How did they get on?
> Me either


Lucky ducks!!! I'm jelly!!!


----------



## Dubbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Dont worry. We'll all let you know how it is


Damn that's cold lol


----------



## Krazee

Redbull vodka it is!


----------



## TooBAMF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Redbull vodka it is!


I'm with you man but still got an hour to go


----------



## Mad Pistol

5 minutes late and counting....


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> But they're not playing on the 100+ american servers


Hmm in that case European servers will be more hammered than US servers..

Ahhh how I hate you guys









I am going to give it a go in an hour and than move my case to the living room. It is being cleaned at the moment by our maid. Gotta make the battlefield clean before moving in


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> 5 minutes late and counting....


Mad it unlocks in less then an hour


----------



## iARDAs

Our earned ranks and kills will move to the full build game right guys?


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> 5 minutes late and counting....


mine says 55 mins


----------



## amd655

Didn't with BF3 did it?

I can't even remember lol.

Saving serious play for the actual main released game, gonna be trolling mostly


----------



## thuynh022

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Our earned ranks and kills will move to the full build game right guys?


Nope. At least that's how it was for BF3 beta. It'd be unfair if it did.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> mine says 55 mins


gah. spoiled sport. BF3 for an hour!


----------



## Krazee

I dont think it does or will. You should start fresh


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuynh022*
> 
> Nope. At least that's how it was for BF3 beta. It'd be unfair if it did.


Ahhh ok thanks for letting me know...

It would be awesome if the exclusive beta was a 10xp event where our deaths never register but only our kills and other points


----------



## Ponycar

I don't care about progression, I'll be glad that its out. If anybody sees a support player praying and spraying with the M60 - that's me, please don't snipe me.................


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponycar*
> 
> I don't care about progression, I'll be glad that its out. If anybody sees a support player praying and spraying with the M60 - that's me, please don't snipe me.................


I really hope its not a freaking sniperfest all day


----------



## Mad Pistol

I'm going to go play some Metro just because that's where BF3 started.


----------



## opty165

Was just doodling around. Thought it looked like a face. I'm too tired..... lol

Damn you work in the morning!!!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opty165*
> 
> 
> 
> Was just doodling around. Thought it looked like a face. I'm too tired..... lol
> 
> Damn you work in the morning!!!


----------



## opty165

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*


Ha


----------



## Timu

My 1st class will be Assault, been like that for every single BF game to date for some reason.


----------



## amd655

I started BF3 as Recon lol, BC2 i was Assault, all others i can't really remember.


----------



## bgtrance

Recon all the way.... its the only thing I play


----------



## Ponycar

I played assault the least for some reason, I spent the majority of time on support which I really enjoy and then less but equal on engineer/recon.


----------



## TooBAMF

I'm torn between recon and assault. I use Recon for DMRs with RDS or holo. Support is my least favorite class.


----------



## opty165

Can't say I'll be on much till later today/tonight, but look for me or add me! QuantumLogic


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I started BF3 as Recon lol


Oh wow, really?XD


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Recon all the way.... its the only thing I play


Look forward to knifing you


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TooBAMF*
> 
> I'm torn between recon and assault. I use Recon for DMRs with RDS or holo. Support is my least favorite class.


Support can be awesome...

I use all classes though, and i can be very effective if the map/mode/Team allows me to be












Can't wait to see some fresh montages.


----------



## TooBAMF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Support can be awesome...
> 
> I use all classes though, and i can be very effective if the map/mode/Team allows me to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see some fresh montages.


Maybe I'll give it a try, never got into in BF3 but this is why new launches are fun







Stats get wiped so who cares.


----------



## thuynh022

Assault all the way.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Look forward to knifing you


Same, every Recon has to be knifed.


----------



## DoomDash

I will play recon and support.


----------



## Ponycar

I love support because I can unleash hell with an automatic weapon and unlimited ammo. (before I get obliterated because I didn't notice the recon coming up behind me with a knife)


----------



## iARDAs

Will assault still have medikits and support have ammo?

It was the opposite in BFBC2 as far s I remember. I wonder if it will be changed again.


----------



## TooBAMF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Will assault still have medikits and support have ammo?
> 
> It was the opposite in BFBC2 as far s I remember. I wonder if it will be changed again.


Looks to be similar to BF3 according to the loadout page on Battlelog. Could change before release but I doubt it.


----------



## Ponycar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Will assault still have medikits and support have ammo?
> 
> It was the opposite in BFBC2 as far s I remember. I wonder if it will be changed again.


why you gotta rain on my parade like that? If I dont get a squad served automatic weapon and unlimited ammo then I'm going to drink a lava lamp.


----------



## starmanwarz

Is the beta starting in 25 minutes or am I mistaken? Have to watch some streams


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TooBAMF*
> 
> Looks to be similar to BF3 according to the loadout page on Battlelog. Could change before release but I doubt it.


Thanks buddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponycar*
> 
> why you gotta rain on my parade like that? If I dont get a squad served automatic weapon and unlimited ammo then I'm going to drink a lava lamp.


Well I just got a message from EA saying that only the sniper class will have ammo, medic and the rocket launcher. All the other classes will be weapons only.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> Is the beta starting in 25 minutes or am I mistaken? Have to watch some streams


I will be sure to make a video, not sure if to play it on old hag first or the force....


----------



## TooBAMF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I will be sure to make a video, not sure if to play it on old hag first or the force....


Why not on the contender and pretend it's an XB1?


----------



## amd655

lolol^


----------



## amd655

Interesting to mention X1, i just uploaded a disturbing video of Paddy Maguire from Shameless, it goes hand in hand....


----------



## Timu

I haven't been this hyped for a beta in a long time, also, 14 minutes left.


----------



## TooBAMF

So...this game is super dependent on squad cooperation but has no VOIP yet?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Interesting to mention X1, i just uploaded a disturbing video of Paddy Maguire from Shameless, it goes hand in hand....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lol , first post I read today and must be this


----------



## Mad Pistol

10 minutes out.


----------



## Ponycar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TooBAMF*
> 
> So...this game is super dependent on squad cooperation but has no VOIP yet?


Its probably as dependent as bf3....................


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TooBAMF*
> 
> So...this game is super dependent on squad cooperation but has no VOIP yet?


It has VOIP.


----------



## TooBAMF

Watch out for enemy Goldfarbs, they're extremely hostile.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> 10 minutes out.


come one hot gun's


----------



## TooBAMF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> It has VOIP.


Didn't know this was confirmed, thanks.


----------



## MastrChiefMoe

ONLY 7 MINUTES LEFT!!!


----------



## Mad Pistol

4 minutes


----------



## Aggrotech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> 4 minutes


3MINUTES AHHHh!

i has my mountain dew, pepsi, chips, and other junk food to go all night and day amg.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> 4 minutes


any news on OCN server for us this time full load of pp , we like to know cuz i want to put a bullet in your head


----------



## Mad Pistol

60 SECONDS!

Lock and load. Leave your panties at home ladies.


----------



## Ghost23

30 secondsssssss ladies.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> any news on OCN server for us this time full load of pp , we like to know cuz i want to put a bullet in your head


I will have an OCN hardcore east coast server up day 1


----------



## Kaja

Lock n' load gents


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I will have an OCN hardcore east coast server up day 1


load up lol


----------



## Ponycar

LOAD AND LOCK


----------



## Emu105

Reporting for duty!


----------



## skyn3t

BF4 BETA - Conquest Large - NYC # 31 - NFOservers.com 64 man lol


----------



## amd655

Nothing but EA connection errors, can't even join a server.


----------



## iARDAs




----------



## DuckKnuckle

No South African servers.

GG EA.


----------



## Mad Pistol

IN!!! LETS PARTY!!!


----------



## amd655

WORKS NOWWWWWWWWW


----------



## RexKobra

Lets rock! Let me know how guys with 780's and SLI760's are performing!


----------



## Timu

I'm in it now!!!


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> I'm in it now!!!


BEEP BEEP, WOOT WOOT!


----------



## Krazee

and it crashed ftw


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Lets rock! Let me know how guys with 780's and SLI760's are performing!


780 here.

Game runs great everything Ultra but no AA....

I don't know about the FPS though because something is wrong with MSI afterburner and x64 apps.

Edit : Vram usage on a 32 player map and DOmination with no AA but everything ultra was 2550... Resolution 1440p.


----------



## Shaded War

Keep getting DirextX low memory errors and crash before game loaded.

Unplugged 2 monitors and got to see the spawn select screen for 30 secs before it happened again.


----------



## Timu

It has 120 FOV??? Wow, I'm so using it.


----------



## Derko1

90-170 fps on the DOM map and between 78 at the lowest and 152 fps at the highest on the Conquest map. Everything on Ultra!!!









Sadly.... I'm an hour late to work... gotta go!


----------



## exyia

surprisingly 3 titans EASILY max out this game on 1080p surround with a steady 60fps - AMD Evolved title my butt

but am getting weird dumps in frames, downloading the beta 331 nvidia drivers now. maybe it's cpu related

3930k @ 4.6GHz
Tri-SLi GTX Titan - no OC, stock voltage, stock bios, stock cooler


----------



## PrototypeT800

30 fps average on ultra at 1080p with my 680, how fun.


----------



## Timu

It crashes too much.


----------



## Inverted91

Getting terrible frame stutter to the point were it is unplayable not really sure what to do


----------



## alancsalt

Quad 580s struggled with default settings...had to lower to get decent movement...bit of lagging


----------



## Ponycar

working just fine here, making my 590 fan loud as hell though.


----------



## Krazee

ohh yeah updating to 780


----------



## Mad Pistol

lots of lag on my 7870 XT. downloading beta drivers now


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> Keep getting DirextX low memory errors and crash before game loaded.
> 
> Unplugged 2 monitors and got to see the spawn select screen for 30 secs before it happened again.


because you still uses amd


----------



## Emu105

7970 plays it all max out smooth! 4x as well


----------



## Krazee

and another crash, gotta love betas


----------



## amd655

Just went 37-4 on my first ever match, game runs horribly on any settings though :/


----------



## Krazee

yeah it's got lag


----------



## RexKobra

Oh no! I was hoping for better performance numbers. Im looking to either SLI 760's or grab a 780.


----------



## amd655

Massive frame drops into single digits then back up to around 70fps, not sure what it is....


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Oh no! I was hoping for better performance numbers. Im looking to either SLI 760's or grab a 780.


Performance numbers are great, even on single card setups. The issue is the persistent lag. About to check if it's an issue with the game or a driver bug.


----------



## Ponycar

Nvidia and ATI did release drivers for this game - give them a shot, I'm running the Nvidia drivers and zero problems.


----------



## Miaauw2513

Yeaaaa.. Dunno what to say. I'm not really too excited about the gameplay from the 20-30 minutes i've played until it CTD. I can't even play on the lowest freakin' setting without hickups.


----------



## Shaded War

Yeah game is not playable, must have a bad memory leak or something. Soon as arround 10 players fill into a server game crashes from low memory error. It crashes so bad I cant even take and save a screen shot, only thing I can do is flick PSU switch off.


----------



## Kaja

Just played a couple of rounds on ultra and it played just fine. Getting around 65-75% CPU load and and dipping down to 80% GPU load at 2048x1152 2x MSAA. Not sure what fps was but it felt like 50+ constantly.


----------



## amd655

9 K/D already









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/TTM_Funky_UK/stats/791518471/pc/


----------



## amd655

Oh you will find that your stats update WAY after the game you finished.


----------



## Derko1

I think the game is clearly optimized better on AMD hardware. I was pretty much getting 110 fps on average in the domination map and around 90 average on the conquest map.

Make sure that you are using the latest drivers and use fraps to monitor the frame rate. Radeonpro also works in 64bit mode.

One thing that the game has, similar to BF3, is that running it at anything above 59fps makes it feel like it's stuttering. At 59, it's silky smooth. Exact same thing as in BF3.


----------



## LuminatX

getting tons of stuttering.
tried turning vsync off, even playing on all low, and still fps is all over the place.
running the new beta nvidia drivers.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

So no local servers for me. Need to use UK servers where the ping is ~110. This is fun.


----------



## theturbofd

My first fail


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponycar*
> 
> Nvidia and ATI did release drivers for this game - give them a shot, I'm running the Nvidia drivers and zero problems.


same here smooth game play, sing/sli tested already with new beta 331 drivers
for anyone with issue try this at least for game play this drivers works in my end but for bench it does crash
[NVIDIA] 331.40 Beta out (Essential for BF4 Beta)

edited: I spoke too soon.


----------



## iARDAs

I don't know you guys but the game played great with my sig rig.

Can be even better I am sure.


----------



## Stay Puft

Guys smooth as butter with TRI 760's. No lag, no stuttering, nada. Chopper controls are so much better then BF3 and i love the new lock on animation


----------



## Mad Pistol

Guys, if you do not have the latest beta drivers, pick them up!

The Cat 13.10 Beta 2 fixed the stuttering issue for me. Now my HD 7870 XT is averaging 60 fps on high settings. It's super awesome!


----------



## IAmDay

Running medium, FOV @ 120, 1920x1080p and pulling around 90fps to 65. Pretty good I guess


----------



## Stay Puft

Is Afterburners info at the top of the screen not showing for anyone else?


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Running medium, FOV @ 120, 1920x1080p and pulling around 90fps to 65. Pretty good I guess


Awesome. What card are you using?

Thank you,


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> same here smooth game play, sing/sli tested already with new beta 331 drivers
> for anyone with issue try this at least for game play this drivers works in my end *but for bench it does crash*
> [NVIDIA] 331.40 Beta out (Essential for BF4 Beta)
> 
> edited: I spoke too soon.


There is a benchmark option in the game?


----------



## Azuredragon1

I can't even join a match, keep getting EA online error.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> My first fail


OMG, wow...


----------



## Mad Pistol

This game is optimized for AMD big time. With the Cat 13.10 Beta 2's, the performance is fantastic. Far better than I could have hoped for.


----------



## pel

Getting very unstable framerate at 1080p high or low settings

i have a 660gtx have to update my sig


----------



## MerkageTurk

@ law firm for clients case arrrrrrgghh, need to play


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> My first fail


that was pretty epic actually!








Shame about the "steal"

As for FPS' can you guys state your GPU's or at least have it in the rigbuilder - just read through 100 replies mixed reactions on the FPS anything between 5FPS and 120FPS.
I don't think having 3x 760's should ever, ever render you any sort of problems.
I'm more interested in single card performances with the latest drivers.

Curious to know what my 680 will achieve.
I'm guessing 40-60FPS on max


----------



## Kaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Is Afterburners info at the top of the screen not showing for anyone else?


The afterburner overlay doesn't work on 64bit programs. The beta is 64bit only.


----------



## marduke83

getting horrible frame drops at any setting... It's so hard to play when you get good fps for a bit, then it tanks to 10fps for no reason..


----------



## dean_8486

Just got a crash saying my pc is running low on memory, never seen this before?


----------



## amd655

Game is completely crap on domination, just a M320 spam game mode....


----------



## Kaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> Just got a crash saying my pc is running low on memory, never seen this before?


If it's a low memory warning and you have disabled or made your pagefile tiny then you should be able to fix it be upping it to 4GB or so.


----------



## $ilent

BF4 beta is online now...does anyone else get the feeling the whole game sensitivity has been turned up? Tanks are alot more sensitive.


----------



## ZaG

Getting 99% CPu usage on my i7-930 @ 3.8 GHZ And 89-98% usage on my GTX 570 when I run fraps I am getting at highest 70 fps and the lowest of about 18 to 20 fps. Dont know if it's beta or if I need a serious upgrade? I was planning on grabbing a 780 little later on but this to me is not playable especially @ 120hz. Any advice on what my bottle necks are would be great IO thought it was just GPU but I am not sure now....


----------



## amd655

Also AK12 is the GOD GUN, no recoil.
You also seem to die to 1 bullet, even worse than BF3 for that matter.


----------



## Baasha

Everything on Ultra including 4xMSAA @ 5160x2560 here.

Gameplay is quite smooth - OSD in PrecisionX wouldn't show though (?).

Too tired - need sleep.


----------



## mfranco702

65 FPS with GTX 770 SLI??? Somethings wrong!!


----------



## amd655

No video's from me the FPS is far too unstable, can barely play let alone record.


----------



## rubicsphere

1440p is killing my 7950 even on Medium settings. SR-2 is really showing it's usefulness. I'm getting a decent load across both CPU's


----------



## Shaded War

Cant run game on settings above medium 1080P or I get DirextX errors for low memory. Now I randomly got BSOD while playing.

Wondering if its game or hardware failure now that I got a BSOD.


----------



## Emu105

Hold on guys what are you guys putting under setting resolution scale i just put mine at 200% OHHHH lag lag lag i had it at ultra everything 4MSAA as soon as i put that at 200% game looked better but the lag was crazy.


----------



## dean_8486

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaja*
> 
> If it's a low memory warning and you have disabled or made your pagefile tiny then you should be able to fix it be upping it to 4GB or so.


Thanks, I'll give that a go


----------



## amd655

Might have to cap the game to a low frame rate, as the game is a stuttering mess at anything above 40 frames


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

So yeah.... my sig rig, fraps says im getting 100fps on low, in game but it feels more like 10...

This is BS


----------



## JMCB

Getting awesome performance numbers with everything maxed out on ultra at 2560 x 1600 (at 70FPS), the only bad thing is it hard crashed my system twice now. Not sure if its time to get a new PSU or what...


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Awesome. What card are you using?
> 
> Thank you,


GTX 680


----------



## AndroidVageta

Running my sig rig @ 1080p max everything including AA and I'm getting 45-60fps...with only 4GB RAM (single stick, one went bad)...no problems what so ever. 2500k @ 4.5GHz, single 7970 @ 1.2GHz, 4GB RAM, with the game running on a 5,400RPM 1TB 2.5" drive for anyone with sigs turned off.

Saw a LOT of people complaining about performance. Got to keep in mind that there's a lot more going on this time around. Particle physics, dynamic water, better post processing, etc. Basically, despite what it looks like on the surface, it ISN'T BF3.

Other than that don't have anymore to add.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Everything on Ultra including 4xMSAA @ 5160x2560 here.
> 
> Gameplay is quite smooth - OSD in PrecisionX wouldn't show though (?).
> 
> Too tired - need sleep.


OSD in Precision or MSI Afterburner does not support x64 based applications.

I wonder if there is something to do about it.

It was the same with Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing. It was a x64 game and no OSD support.


----------



## bigtonyman1138

run pretty stable at around 30-40 fps on the auto as I didn't want to spend a ton of time screwing with settings to see what I could get to work. Tried both domination and conquest and had a blast in each game mode!!!!







now off to bed before I become a zombie


----------



## Chief7285

Yeah...... I have an FX 6300 and a 7870 XT and the game runs like dog**** on low, averages about 25 fps with the dips down to 10, etc.....

CPU is binned at 100% and GPU at like %35 even on High/ultra it only goes to like %50.

WTH I can play BF3 ultra just fine and can't play this game on low....... and I was all excited for this beta.

This is bull****.


----------



## theilya

660ti SLI at auto settings struggling on 2560x1440
lagging and fps drops


----------



## Ponycar

It ran fine on my gtx 590 with the beta drivers, glad I'm not having to upgrade my video card.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Off to bed for me.

FX 8320 @ 4.5Ghz
HD 7870 XT @ 1100mhz core
Cat 13.10 Beta 2
8GB DDR3 1600mhz.

What's really good is if I turn down the settings to low, my CPU usage goes up to 80%, and my card is STILL hitting 90-95% usage.

THAT MEANS THERE IS NO CPU BOTTLENECK WITH MY FX-8320!!!!









If this is a sign of things to come, I just bet on a $140 CPU and won!!!! Thank you AMD!!!


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chief7285*
> 
> Yeah...... I have an FX 6300 and a 7870 XT and the game runs like dog**** on low, averages about 25 fps with the dips down to 10, etc.....
> 
> CPU is binned at 100% and GPU at like %35 even on High/ultra it only goes to like %50.
> 
> WTH I can play BF3 ultra just fine and can't play this game on low....... and I was all excited for this beta.
> 
> This is bull****.


I've heard all kinds of people complaining ingame about it so I bet whatever it is will be fixed soon. Least its a Beta and not release right?


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chief7285*
> 
> Yeah...... I have an FX 6300 and a 7870 XT and the game runs like dog**** on low, averages about 25 fps with the dips down to 10, etc.....
> 
> CPU is binned at 100% and GPU at like %35 even on High/ultra it only goes to like %50.
> 
> WTH I can play BF3 ultra just fine and can't play this game on low....... and I was all excited for this beta.
> 
> This is bull****.


Make sure to pick up the Cat 13.10 Beta 2 drivers for your video card. It fixed the low-usage problem on mine.


----------



## Chief7285

Funny thing is, is that I already picked up the beta drivers, >_>


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> GTX 680


sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet

And guy common this is a BETA with BETA DRIVERS from both manufacturers too!
Please don't judge the game and/or GPU performance as "final" via this. Sure it is intensive but some of the righT I've seen should easily handle BF4 on ultra.

Seeing as everyone is getting crashes etc - it is pretty obvious that it is driver related.

And in OTHER NEWS:
I'll be trying out the premium on the Xbox360 and let you know how that goes







!


----------



## Emu105

Guys turn up resolution scale up... then will talk. From 100-200% you can see the difference and you can feel the impact.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chief7285*
> 
> Funny thing is, is that I already picked up the beta drivers, >_>


That sucks. Tomorrow, I'll disable a module on my CPU and see if I can get the game to run smoothly on 6 cores.


----------



## Stay Puft

Played another round and still butter smooth. This normal mode sucks. I NEED Hardcore


----------



## Chief7285

If I disable 1 core and go to 5 cores I drop to the single digits.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chief7285*
> 
> If I disable 1 core and go to 5 cores I drop to the single digits.


I have an FX 8320 8-core CPU. Disabling a module means I would drop back to 6 cores, which is the same as what you have.

I want to see how well this game does with 6 AMD Piledriver cores.

For giggles, I'll also drop my Phenom II X4 965 back into the motherboard and see how it fares. My guess is that it won't do that well.


----------



## iARDAs

*Battlefield 4*  MinAvgFrametimeGPUDriver Siege of Shanghai 32p DominationUltra but no AA2434536714,85780331.40Exclusive Beta

@2560x1440p


----------



## jmcosta

its just me or 2500k at 5hhz can't handle this game, my gpu usage drops alot


----------



## DoomDash

Some graphic flickering and a couple crashes already, yaya.


----------



## IAmDay

Level 2 already







Goodnight everyone school starts soon


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

I've noticed some bugs here and there, but mostly server lag is what's the most annoying.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> that was pretty epic actually!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame about the "steal"
> 
> As for FPS' can you guys state your GPU's or at least have it in the rigbuilder - just read through 100 replies mixed reactions on the FPS anything between 5FPS and 120FPS.
> I don't think having 3x 760's should ever, ever render you any sort of problems.
> I'm more interested in single card performances with the latest drivers.
> 
> Curious to know what my 680 will achieve.
> I'm guessing 40-60FPS on max


Single 770 right now and i get about 50 -80 fps depending on the areas


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 
> *Battlefield 4*  MinAvgFrametimeGPUDriver Siege of Shanghai 32p DominationUltra but no AA2434536714,85780331.40Exclusive Beta
> 
> @2560x1440p


So there *IS* a benchmark utility with the game?

Man... this thread is a mess. It's just simply everyone having their own conversation about things...


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Also if I try to change video settings it crashes my game with a DirectX error. Anyone else have that problem?


----------



## MrSharkington

Anyone played it on a 7950?


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Hold on guys what are you guys putting under setting resolution scale i just put mine at 200% OHHHH lag lag lag i had it at ultra everything 4MSAA as soon as i put that at 200% game looked better but the lag was crazy.


likewise, I maxed everything at first and was getting 20-35 fps, i turned resolution scale back to 115% and now I don't go under 30 during dips and I stay around 45-50 fps!









only using like 30-40% GPU load the whole time even with everything on ultra, 1360x768








dat 965BE

So far I'm liking it and I'm loving the scale of the map, things are on a bigger scale compared to bf3 then what they appear on the mini map, streets are wider and more dangerous to cross.

So far I'm loving it, until I get CTD or a lag freeze that while flying the transport with my whole squad.








also, is anyone have problems running MSI AB with this? i can't get the OSD to show up


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Single 770 right now and i get about 50 -80 fps depending on the areas


Cheers for the input
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> So there *IS* a benchmark utility with the game?
> 
> Man... this thread is a mess. It's just simply everyone having their own conversation about things...


discussion forums - doesn't matter


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> Anyone played it on a 7950?


Yes at 1100 Mhz on the core. I play at 1440p and I've had to put it on low to get decent FPS. I'm using the 13.10 Beta 2 drivers as well


----------



## amd655

Not happy with the game at all, abysmal.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> So there *IS* a benchmark utility with the game?
> 
> Man... this thread is a mess. It's just simply everyone having their own conversation about things...


Actually I am doing my own benchmarks with MSI Afterburner and mainly fraps.

Here an updated one.


*Battlefield 4*  VramMinAvgFrametime   Siege of Shanghai 32p DominationUltra but no AA1440p2434536714,85780331.40Exclusive BetaSiege of Shanghai 64p ConquestUltra but no AA1440p2581184422,75780331.40Exclusive Beta


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Not happy with the game at all, abysmal.


I agree


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> Yes at 1100 Mhz on the core. I play at 1440p and I've had to put it on low to get decent FPS. I'm using the 13.10 Beta 2 drivers as well


Crap, and I was thinking of upgrading to 1440p..Ah well


----------



## LuminatX

loving the new sounds, but overall not super impressed, feel like it was way over hyped.
will probably stick with bf3 for a while


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet
> 
> And guy common this is a BETA with BETA DRIVERS from both manufacturers too!
> Please don't judge the game and/or GPU performance as "final" via this. Sure it is intensive but some of the righT I've seen should easily handle BF4 on ultra.
> 
> Seeing as everyone is getting crashes etc - it is pretty obvious that it is driver related.
> 
> And in OTHER NEWS:
> I'll be trying out the premium on the Xbox360 and let you know how that goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


I'll be playing it on 360 as well.

As for right now, it crashes so much I can't even do a full match, no lie.


----------



## Stay Puft

Feels like an updated version of BF3. This is why they should have done BC3 before BF4


----------



## dean_8486

Anyone crashing due to low memory, up your page file. Just done 4 rounds on high no problems.


----------



## Miaauw2513

So, 3-4 matches without crashing and then it crashed







So far I don't know what to say. Speaking completely from a gameplay point; I'm not really impressed. I wasn't sure if I was gonna pick it up anyway, but here, after I've tried the beta a bit, it's definitely a no-go from me









But who knows, maybe it'll grow on me. BF3 just feels more fun








And that guy who said you die too quick; I feel like i have to empty 25 bullets into someone for them to die. I have tried getting oneshot though from Assault Rifles


----------



## amd655

Feel like Call of Duty with a BF wrapper, i am serious.....
Maps are designed for campers and spammers, all the roof access hurts in domination as all people do is camp with M320's, or just rape you as soon as you spawn.

This map is definitely NOT my favorite at all.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Any fix for the crashing you guys?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> I'll be playing it on 360 as well.
> 
> As for right now, it crashes so much I can't even do a full match, no lie.


Let me know when you can acess it and how.
It should have been out at 10am but it is 11:40am here in the UK.
Release can take until 2pm though.

Add me on 360 dude!
GT: Totally Dubbed

Let me know if you add me








Woudl be great to team up on 360 - hopefully no FPS drops etc
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Feel like Call of Duty with a BF wrapper, i am serious.....
> Maps are designed for campers and spammers, all the roof access hurts in domination as all people do is camp with M320's, or just rape you as soon as you spawn.
> 
> This map is definitely NOT my favorite at all.


Oh god no







!!!!


----------



## $ilent

My game crashed for first time in about an hour. No incidcation as to why just game crash then windows pop up saying send crash report or something. I also get a mozilla firefox report saying the ESN plugin (battlelog) has stopped working.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Feel like Call of Duty with a BF wrapper, i am serious.....
> Maps are designed for campers and spammers, all the roof access hurts in domination as all people do is camp with M320's, or just rape you as soon as you spawn.
> 
> This map is definitely NOT my favorite at all.


man the beta has been out for 2hours and u are already complaining? what about learning how to stop campers? how about learning alternate routes? map is big enough to flank people







just be patience my friend


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> man the beta has been out for 2hours and u are already complaining? what about learning how to stop campers? how about learning alternate routes? map is big enough to flank people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just be patience my friend


Once you see my video you will not be saying that.


----------



## mtbiker033

playing with 2500k @ 4800 and the 690

all ultra no AA since there is no OSD I couldn't see the framerate but it didn't seem to be very high, from looking at msi AB after playing, it appears that SLI is not working, notice very low gpu2 usage:



no attack boats nor commander, I tried to take commander but it gave me a message that it wasn't in the beta???


----------



## mtbiker033

double post fail sorry please delete


----------



## amd655

CPU bottleneck FTW.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> CPU bottleneck FTW.


it would appear so but SLI was definitely not working either, using the new betas

my cpu core usages were pretty much all maxxed out it looked like

oh btw I just heard that:

PerfOverlay.DrawFPS 1

should work, going to try it now


----------



## RaleighStClair

Not impressed at all -- yes, yes I know it's a BETA, but it feels like BF3.5. Guess I will just wait for Titanfall.


----------



## iARDAs

You guys can check your average FPS via Fraps.

Fraps is working very well with BF4 beta so far. And as said before OSD of MSI afterburner or Evga is not working at all.


----------



## Dudebroguy

I've been playing the last 3 hours and the the gunplay feels like a serious step back from BF3. The netcode also seems worse than BF3 and BC2 (even though DICE said it would be improved) and it feels like it takes a hundred rounds to kill anybody even if your hitting them. I've noticed even with a low ping I have to aim ahead of people barely strafing a few yards infront of me. The annoying rubber banding in DICE engines still seems as present as ever.

Graphically it looks pretty much the same as BF3 but runs a bit worse, save some effects like weather. I preordered this and I feel like most of the content I've seen so far could of just been patched into BF3 as DLC rather than be a full $60 game.


----------



## amd655

Guess what guys, my AMD Phenom II and SINGLE 7770 run the game much smoother than both intel/Nvidia machines, i can't even play smooth on low on the GTX 480, the 7770 is at 60FPS all the time on medium at 1080p.

780's... don't even get me started.


----------



## Chief7285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Guess what guys, my AMD Phenom II and SINGLE 7770 run the game much smoother than both intel/Nvidia machines, i can't even play smooth on low on the GTX 480, the 7770 is at 60FPS all the time on medium at 1080p.
> 
> 780's... don't even get me started.


I call utter BS my rig only gets like 30 fps on low average even on beta drivers


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chief7285*
> 
> I call utter BS my rig only gets like 30 fps on low average even on beta drivers


Ummm

Want proof then?


----------



## Chief7285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Ummm
> 
> Want proof then?


Want to tell me why my rig would run so badly?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chief7285*
> 
> Want to tell me why my rig would run so badly?


Want to tell me why 780 sli and a single 480 run WAY worse than the single 7770?

It is not like the 480 is not 2x faster, and the 780's are way more faster even is it?


----------



## Chief7285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Want to tell me why 780 sli and a single 480 run WAY worse than the single 7770?
> 
> It is not like the 480 is not 2x faster, and the 780's are way more faster even is it?


The only thing i could say is AMD optimizations but then you have a 7770 and i have a tahiti LE yet i am plagued with dreadful fps. I just dont know. Horrible beta is horrible


----------



## Stay Puft

4770K is using 35-40%. Not bad compared to others using 100%.

Anyone else bored with this map already?


----------



## iARDAs

*Battlefield 4* ResVramMin FPSMax FpsFrametime   Siege of Shanghai 32p DominationUltra Preset no AA1440p2434536714,85780331.40Exclusive BetaSiege of Shanghai 64p ConquestUltra Preset no AA1440p2581184422,75780331.40Exclusive BetaSiege of Shanghai 64p ConquestUltra Preset1440p2812144621,67780331.40Exclusive Beta


----------



## AJR1775

Seems like certain visual aspects are locked. I have everything turned up and it still looks grainier than BF3. BF3 runs smoother as well. It's Beta of course.


----------



## Frosty288

Living in Singapore right now - there are like 3 servers and the queue for each is 10 people.

Blahhhh...Why did I leave America.

PS

Haven't played yet


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosty288*
> 
> Living in Singapore right now - there are like 3 servers and the queue for each is 10 people.
> 
> Blahhhh...Why did I leave America.
> 
> PS
> 
> Haven't played yet


There's over a 100 conquest american servers alone


----------



## amd655

LOL recording with FRAPS works better than not recording, locked at around 30-40FPS! smooth


----------



## mtbiker033

ok with the fps on screen

PerfOverlay.DrawFPS 1

I was getting between 70-90 with single gpu on high settings, need some SLI love, now what exactly was the point of the beta drivers yesterday?

very cpu intensive


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> ok with the fps on screen
> 
> PerfOverlay.DrawFPS 1
> 
> I was getting between 70-90 with single gpu on high settings, need some SLI love, now what exactly was the point of the beta drivers yesterday?
> 
> very cpu intensive


Game is putting a hurting on a lot of quad's even the sandy's


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 
> *Battlefield 4* ResVramMin FPSMax FpsFrametime   Siege of Shanghai 32p DominationUltra Preset no AA1440p2434536714,85780331.40Exclusive BetaSiege of Shanghai 64p ConquestUltra Preset no AA1440p2581184422,75780331.40Exclusive BetaSiege of Shanghai 64p ConquestUltra Preset1440p2812144621,67780331.40Exclusive Beta


just letting you know that each of your tables you are linking are for me - not showing.
I can only see parts of the table, not all of it.
I'm on Chrome.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> I'll be playing it on 360 as well.
> 
> As for right now, it crashes so much I can't even do a full match, no lie.


Look what I found in the XBL store


----------



## Name Change

Beta or not the tanks/apc's do not feel as smooth to me in BF3 and silly reload on main tank gun is terrible. It just feels clunky. I dont have one good thing to say cept glad i never pre-ordered it.. I played BF3 alpha and closed Beta. To me anyway its doesn't feel battlefield like. My rant is over. Goes to load BF3, maybe BF42 or BF2 time..


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> just letting you know that each of your tables you are linking are for me - not showing.
> I can only see parts of the table, not all of it.
> I'm on Chrome.


Hmmm very interesting. I wonder why.

I am also on Chrome and everything is showing very well.

Let me paste another table and see how it is this time.


*Battlefield 4*  VramMin FPSAvg. FPSFramtime   Siege of Shanghai 32p DominationUltra Preset no AA1440p2434536714,85780331.40Exclusive BetaSiege of Shanghai 32p DominationUltra Preset1440p2751284423,18780331.40Exclusive BetaSiege of Shanghai 64p ConquestUltra Preset no AA1440p2581184422,75780331.40Exclusive BetaSiege of Shanghai 64p ConquestUltra Preset1440p2812144621,67780331.40Exclusive Beta

Can you see all the data?

Game name, Setting, Resolution, Vram, Min FPS, AVG. FPS, Frametime, GPU, Driver, ???

There are 4 different tests as well.

Edit : This is what I see


----------



## HardwareDecoder

is everyone else using xfire getting terrible performance, stuttering etc? I do fine when I disable one card. t ried both the 13.10 beta and beta 2


----------



## sew333

Remember. This is BETA + Multiplayer map with many players. I am not surprised with FPS.

Just wait for final release.

On Crysis 3 Multiplayer Beta fps was slow too. On final release fps was increase.


----------



## DoomDash

DirectX 11.2 is win Win 8.1 comes out right?


----------



## kooldog

Radeon 6950 2gb auto settings (high) no aa, 1920 and around 35-45 fps


----------



## HardwareDecoder

how are people viewing FPS, whats the in game command? msi afterburner OSD doesn't seem to work with the beta


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> how are people viewing FPS, whats the in game command? msi afterburner OSD doesn't seem to work with the beta


Msi afterburner OSD does not work with 64 bit applications unfortunatelly.


----------



## kooldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> how are people viewing FPS, whats the in game command? msi afterburner OSD doesn't seem to work with the beta


perfoverlay.drawfps 1


----------



## Frosty288

hmm are we playing the same game? I'm on a laptop with SLI 750M's. I'm probably in the 30's but never too low. 30ish is fine for me.

Anyways, things I like right away-

My soldier feels like he weighs something
Sound is excellent
Movement is smoother
Netcode doesn't seem bad - my first round I was 27-15 or something. I'm also playing on a Japanese server and i'm in Singapore, so my latency was quite high i'm sure.
Soldier yells out audibly (your own player) One thing that annoyed me with BF3 is when I reloaded, my soldier might be yelling HEY IM RELOADING EVERYONE. But you couldn't hear your own soldier yelling.
New UI is sexy
Everything looks better
Less sun glare

I don't know. Feels like a good improvement over BF3 to me.


----------



## Shiftstealth

People are surprised at poor FPS when its yielding better results on cpus with more threads. I'd personally like to see a comparision between a 3770k and a 3570k at the same clocks. Or someone could just disable hyperthreading.

PS: I'm at work and cant test.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

im getting terrible fps in crossfire...... and it seems to be decent with a single card


----------



## $ilent

I get low FPS, like 30-40fps on my gtx 570 at 1440p but on medium settings.


----------



## DoomDash

I have everything on Ultra settings except no AA @ 2560x1440 and its well above 60 even with the building coming down.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> DirectX 11.2 is win Win 8.1 comes out right?


Yeah but BF4 will only make use of DirectX 11.1.


----------



## Amhro

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/384967998851428992/268416140/
this was my 2nd or 3rd round, lol


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosty288*
> 
> hmm are we playing the same game? I'm on a laptop with SLI 750M's. I'm probably in the 30's but never too low. 30ish is fine for me.
> 
> Anyways, things I like right away-
> 
> My soldier feels like he weighs something
> Sound is excellent
> Movement is smoother
> Netcode doesn't seem bad - my first round I was 27-15 or something. I'm also playing on a Japanese server and i'm in Singapore, so my latency was quite high i'm sure.
> Soldier yells out audibly (your own player) One thing that annoyed me with BF3 is when I reloaded, my soldier might be yelling HEY IM RELOADING EVERYONE. But you couldn't hear your own soldier yelling.
> New UI is sexy
> Everything looks better
> Less sun glare
> 
> I don't know. Feels like a good improvement over BF3 to me.


My feels exactly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I have everything on Ultra settings except no AA @ 2560x1440 and its well above 60 even with the building coming down.


Whats your res scale at?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hmmm very interesting. I wonder why.
> Edit : This is what I see


Here's what I see:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/384967998851428992/268416140/
> this was my 2nd or 3rd round, lol


Just another FYI:
People who don't have access to BF4 right now don't see it.
We get re-directed to here:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/preorder/


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> discussion forums - doesn't matter


I know. I meant it about the not trying the new drivers or realizing it's a work in progress, but just simply posting... "oh noes, performance is crap... explain why!"

Just in case some of you use the Battlelog phone app, it updated for me and BF4 was added. You can change load-outs and do all sort of stuff with it. It has suggestions as to what gear to try too... looks pretty cool and more useful than the BF3 counterpart.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Let me know when you can acess it and how.
> It should have been out at 10am but it is 11:40am here in the UK.
> Release can take until 2pm though.
> 
> Add me on 360 dude!
> GT: Totally Dubbed
> 
> Let me know if you add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woudl be great to team up on 360 - hopefully no FPS drops etc


Are you able to add me? If not, I'll try to add you.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Here's the complete list of CVARs made available for the Beta:



Performance is pretty good for me.

Average of ~70 at 1920x1080 everything on Ultra except Deferred AA, Min @ ~40.

I wanna get rid of the crashes though







, had 2 in like 1hr of play.


----------



## Timu

Ugh, beta crashes in every match I was able to do within several minutes.


----------



## amd655

Ok, i wanted to try and murder Vram in BF4 on the 480 card...

Well i turned up everything to ULTRA with 4xMSAA, at 1080, then but res scale to 150%, result? game runs smoother than on low.

Turned off MSAA, left it at 150% scale, 26-31FPS,
low 3-47FPS.


----------



## Lu(ky

Just got done playing the beta for about 1 hour and I must say it SUCKS! It is just my







after playing and I think the graphics look very bad. I will not be buying it I"ll pass this time..


----------



## MakubeX

*sigh* I can't even connect to Origin at the moment. It logs in in offline mode. It won't let me go online.


----------



## RexKobra

Well, with my Gtx760 I am staying at over 60fps,1080p ultra no AA. I have the resolution set at 100. I tried the 200% but it cut FPS in half. One thing that does worry me is that I'm seeing VRAM go to 2300. I only have 2GB so I'm not sure how its displaying 2300.

I will say that the controls are horrible, no where near as good as BF3. Aiming with my mouse just doesn't feel right.

The M320 noon tube is way over powered, and the infrared sniper rifle with exploding bullets on the support class is nuts. So far, I'm not all to thrilled with this game.

Can anyone tell me why the screen looks low res when I'm adjusting loadouts?


----------



## thestache

How are you checking your FPS? Console doesn't work for me and precision OSD doesn't work.

Beta is good though. Gameplay seems much deeper than before and slower movement etc is very welcomed. Had some sick runs with the chopper. Hope they don't nerf them to hell again with the first patch.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> How are you checking your FPS? Console doesn't work for me and precision OSD doesn't work.
> 
> Beta is good though. Gameplay seems much deeper than before and slower movement etc is very welcomed. Had some sick runs with the chopper. Hope they don't nerf them to hell again with the first patch.


I am using Fraps.


----------



## amd655

I use console.

Will take a few pictures.


----------



## nitrubbb

horrible !!!


----------



## sniperpowa

Game runs better than BF3 for me I get a constant 100+ fps. Some texture flickering though.


----------



## Shiftstealth

What are you guys talking about when you say 150% scale?


----------



## vinton13

It keeps crashing when CFX is enabled for me.


----------



## B!0HaZard

I'm getting max CPU usage on a 2500K at 4.7 GHz at low settings even though I only get 40 FPS. Wat.


----------



## iARDAs

*Battlefield 4*  VramMinAvgFrametime   Siege of Shanghai 32p DominationUltra Preset no AA1440p2434536714,85780331.40Exclusive BetaSiege of Shanghai 32p DominationUltra Preset1440p2751284423,18780331.40Exclusive BetaSiege of Shanghai 64p ConquestUltra Preset no AA1440p2581184422,75780331.40Exclusive BetaSiege of Shanghai 64p ConquestUltra Preset1440p2812144621,67780331.40Exclusive Beta

Can you guys see the above benchmarks better now?


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Just another FYI:
> People who don't have access to BF4 right now don't see it.
> We get re-directed to here:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/preorder/


Oh, well 27-0 in chopper, recorded whole round, will upload later.


----------



## WorldExclusive

I guess many people here didn't play the BF3 Metro Beta or have memory loss.

The Metro Beta sucked also. They use the worst maps in beta for some reason. I don't judge a game based on 3+ month old beta, it's probably the same build from E3.


----------



## th3illusiveman

played for like 5 mins and the FPS was kinda sporadic, jumping from 100fps to 60fps when you turned the camera.


----------



## nitrubbb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> I guess many people here didn't play the BF3 Metro Beta or have memory loss.
> 
> The Metro Beta sucked also. They use the worst maps in beta for some reason. I don't judge a game based on 3+ month old beta, it's probably the same build from E3.


Caspian and Metro are most popular maps of BF3 so ur point is invalid


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Are you able to add me? If not, I'll try to add you.


I'm playing right now on 360 - first game within seconds crashed on Xbox360 hahaha!
Graphics are horrible (worse than BF3) - this is on console lol.
Need to get used to using the gun.

I have no idea about whats your GT - add me, let's go.


----------



## $ilent

what is this resolution scaling people are onabout?


----------



## Azuredragon1

Still can't play due to Error was reported from EA Online.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrubbb*
> 
> Caspian and Metro are most popular maps of BF3 so ur point is invalid


Didn't mention Caspian. And Metro is terrible, it's only a XP grinder, nothing more.
Metro is popular for the wrong reasons. No vehicles and it's linear, that's not the BF experience.

Many people complained about Metro during the BF3 Beta and DICE opened up the private Caspian servers.


----------



## RaleighStClair

CPU is downclocking/throttling by 50% in-game. Weird as my temps are under 60C. IS there a way I can make my cpu not downclock under load?


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> CPU is downclocking/throttling by 50% in-game. Weird as my temps are under 60C. IS there a way I can make my cpu not downclock under load?


Increase Vdroop in BIOS. Disable C States.


----------



## sterik01

anybody crashing while joining game ?


----------



## sepheroth003

I was able to play for 15 minutes this morning before work. I was incredibly dissapointed. It didn't look very good, and ran like complete crap. I didn't have afterburner on so I'm not sure on the exact fps but it was laggy. It was just as laggy on Low as it was on Ultra. So I'll be curious when I leave work here in an hour or so and try a different server, different settings, run afterburner and see what's going on.

Guess I might get to play that GTA Online after all.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Oh EA....They changed almost every button as default on Xbox....what were they thinking!?


----------



## amd655

Not buying this heap of bastard.....


----------



## exyia

this beta runs better than BF3 currently does for me - just realized...BF3 doesn't seem to like more than 2 GPU's, but this beta runs fine

netcode feels like a second thought now - as in it's pretty rare that I even think about it. whenever I kill or get killed, I feel like I actually got shot at

and OMG the sound engine is amazing. I was spotting so many people off audio alone

I am sad that there are so few weapons - are there more planned to be added? (sorry I haven't followed BF4 news everyday)

Anyway - some things I found to share
- There's a rocket launcher on the floor at the top of the sky-scraper. Another one of those weapons just lying around int he world (operates just like an igla/stinger)
- I've been killed by the XM25, but haven't found it yet
- You do NOT need to swim to "shore" to get on land. There are gaps along the railing that is slightly raised - if you press space, you can climb up it. No need to swim around to the front of the tower
- Ladder climbing....so much better omg
- I really love the new suppression; I still get that feeling of desperation when being fired at, without feeling completely gimped artificially
- Not a big fan of the new nade indicator

All I can think of for now


----------



## Chrit

I can't believe the people in this thread.

Do they not know the meaning of BETA?


----------



## Ghost12

Far too many explosives in this game. Just getting spammed from rooftops in the tank which has a short life span with the game in current state.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> What are you guys talking about when you say 150% scale?


there is a slider that says "resolution scale" I think its SSAA or something of the sort.

This is another arma 3 for me.








everything on ultra or low settings I get 30-45 fps,

I'm still playing with resolution scale, seeing how far it can go up before it starts to drop my fps, right now its at 150%, about to knock it up.


----------



## sterik01

Is there a crash fix yet ?

I'm crashing while joining server. Also just tried the new beta driver, doesnt work.

EDIT.. nvm it works now.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> this beta runs better than BF3 currently does for me - just realized...BF3 doesn't seem to like more than 2 GPU's, but this beta runs fine
> 
> netcode feels like a second thought now - as in it's pretty rare that I even think about it. whenever I kill or get killed, I feel like I actually got shot at
> 
> and OMG the sound engine is amazing. I was spotting so many people off audio alone
> 
> I am sad that there are so few weapons - are there more planned to be added? (sorry I haven't followed BF4 news everyday)
> 
> Anyway - some things I found to share
> - There's a rocket launcher on the floor at the top of the sky-scraper. Another one of those weapons just lying around int he world (operates just like an igla/stinger)
> - I've been killed by the XM25, but haven't found it yet
> - You do NOT need to swim to "shore" to get on land. There are gaps along the railing that is slightly raised - if you press space, you can climb up it. No need to swim around to the front of the tower
> - Ladder climbing....so much better omg
> - I really love the new suppression; I still get that feeling of desperation when being fired at, without feeling completely gimped artificially
> - Not a big fan of the new nade indicator
> 
> All I can think of for now


LOL this thing runs like garbage dude..... but it is beta so....


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrit*
> 
> I can't believe the people in this thread.
> 
> Do they not know the meaning of BETA?


It is BattleCOD 4, you not in this world?


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/384967998851428992/268416140/
> this was my 2nd or 3rd round, lol


That would be more impressive, if there were anything to counter helo's atm.


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> this beta runs better than BF3 currently does for me - just realized...BF3 doesn't seem to like more than 2 GPU's, but this beta runs fine
> 
> netcode feels like a second thought now - as in it's pretty rare that I even think about it. whenever I kill or get killed, I feel like I actually got shot at
> 
> and OMG the sound engine is amazing. I was spotting so many people off audio alone
> 
> I am sad that there are so few weapons - are there more planned to be added? (sorry I haven't followed BF4 news everyday)


There's hundreds of weapons & addons not in the beta


----------



## iARDAs

I am simply too good

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/385022975657525760/176107258/


----------



## starmanwarz

I don't really understand why every time a major title gets out most gamers freak out and upgrade cards and cpu's to get +10 fps. With my really old pc I am getting 80-100 fps on BF3 with most settings on high @1080p. If I get ~50 fps on BF4 I will be perfectly happy


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> I don't really understand why every time a major title gets out most gamers freak out and upgrade cards and cpu's to get +10 fps. With my really old pc I am getting 80-100 fps on BF3 with most settings on high @1080p. If I get ~50 fps on BF4 I will be perfectly happy


Because stuttering and 3 FPS are normal.


----------



## iARDAs

For those of you who cares about the changes in game well there are few


You can counter knife attacks
When you throw medkit, it gets picked up by an individual. You need to throw many medkits to heal more people. You can not just simply throw a medkit and earn easy points it seems.


----------



## Chrit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I am simply too good
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/385022975657525760/176107258/


Cute.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/70028469/363086615/


----------



## Lhino

> The #BF4 PC beta is a beta, not all graphics options are hooked up or tweaked yet and performance is not final. But please do test the game
> 
> - Johan Andersson (@repi)


October 1, 2013


----------



## keikei

Is the BETA supposed to run the entire month?


----------



## lacrossewacker

so far...*ABSOLUTE* fail. Don't get me wrong, it's still good, but it's just Battlefield 3.1

The first thing I did when I got in a tank was shot the concrete road. No deformation. Then I shot a wall of sandbags. No effect. Then I shot the wall of a building. No crater. Nothing. Not expecting to blow the building down but at least give us the destruction that Red Faction did on the PS2!

Other than that, everything is the same. Water looks better and the lighting looks "cleaner." Can't think of another way to describe it, just a brighter look. Textures though are nothing special. Roads and sidewalks are still flat as can be. The only attention to detail is where the obvious "hot spots" are where the players are intended to clash.

Hoping the other levels can give me a better impression.


----------



## amd655

Any knife kill you will get countered, and you cannot counter it back, game breaker for anyone trying to knife... and spamming F works.


----------



## Ghost12

Do unlocks etc carry into the game release or have to start again?


----------



## mtbiker033

wow the reload on the attached chopper gun is brutal, don't like that at all

if I could get SLI to work it would be better, might try to roll back to the 327 whql's


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OwnedINC*
> 
> There's hundreds of weapons & addons not in the beta


lol you know what I meant









I just foresee myself getting bored pretty quickly with what we have now (though I'll explore the map since there's so many details compared to bf3 maps)


----------



## Chrit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> so far...*ABSOLUTE* fail. Don't get me wrong, it's still good, but it's just Battlefield 3.1
> 
> The first thing I did when I got in a tank was shot the concrete road. No deformation. Then I shot a wall of sandbags. No effect. Then I shot the wall of a building. No crater. Nothing. Not expecting to blow the building down but at least give us the destruction that Red Faction did on the PS2!
> 
> Other than that, everything is the same. Water looks better and the lighting looks "cleaner." Can't think of another way to describe it, just a brighter look. Textures though are nothing special. Roads and sidewalks are still flat as can be. The only attention to detail is where the obvious "hot spots" are where the players are intended to clash.
> 
> Hoping the other levels can give me a better impression.


It's almost like it's in BETA or something!


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Any knife kill you will get countered, and you cannot counter it back, game breaker for anyone trying to knife... and spamming F works.


That sucks, I haven't tried to knife anyone yet. That should be fixed, it should be a very small window that you can counter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Do unlocks etc carry into the game release or have to start again?


Rumor has it no. Once BF4 comes out all stats will get wiped.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> if I could get SLI to work it would be better, might try to roll back to the 327 whql's


The beta just runs terribly. Lower your settings to low and you'll see it still runs bad.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrit*
> 
> It's almost like it's in BETA or something!


you think they'd add deformation between the beta and the final game? Sure it's a "beta" but we are less than a month away from the launch. They're looking for bugs and stability.

Wasn't much of a difference between the BF3 beta and game. They were just ironing out funny looking bugs with people in prone floating around and what not.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> you think they'd add deformation between the beta and the final game? Sure it's a "beta" but we are less than a month away from the launch. They're looking for bugs and stability.
> 
> Wasn't much of a difference between the BF3 beta and game. They were just ironing out funny looking bugs with people in prone floating around and what not.


They could be testing out some thoughts that they might add in future patches.


----------



## djriful

OMG Gameplay is SO DAM SMOOTH. How do you stop from someone knifing you?


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> so far...*ABSOLUTE* fail. Don't get me wrong, it's still good, but it's just Battlefield 3.1
> 
> The first thing I did when I got in a tank was shot the concrete road. No deformation. Then I shot a wall of sandbags. No effect. Then I shot the wall of a building. No crater. Nothing. Not expecting to blow the building down but at least give us the destruction that Red Faction did on the PS2!
> .


Maybe when 12 core CPU's and gigabit internet are the standard that will happen. As is my 2500k is maxed out, let alone adding in a full physical world deformation.


----------



## Lhino

Yeah design choices now, particularly with destruction and other elements, are not going to be fixed before release. I doubt those specific things will be fixed after release as well. The most we can hope for are tweaks and fixes to common bugs or general weapon and vehicle balancing. But we can expect quite a few things to be better at release, or at least we can hope.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OwnedINC*
> 
> Maybe when 12 core CPU's and gigabit internet are the standard that will happen. As is my 2500k is maxed out, let alone adding in a full physical world deformation.


for starters, Battlefield Bad Company had much better destruction on the 360/ps3.

There's definitely destruction in BF4, but it's clearly only in the areas they want to funnel the players towards. Go outside of those "hot zones" and everything is as static as last time


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> for starters, Battlefield Bad Company had much better destruction on the 360/ps3.
> 
> There's definitely destruction in BF4, but it's clearly only in the areas they want to funnel the players towards. Go outside of those "hot zones" and everything is as static as last time


If everything could blow up vehicles would dominate everything in the game. I believe they stated they did this purposely in BF3 as well.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Not going to lie - it is quite balanced on Xbox







!

Just recorded some nice gameplay - 20min long - uploading now will share here!
I know its Xbox - but BETA wise, thought you guys would be interested







!

On the 4th I'll hit up the PC version, for the time being, Xbox.

One thing that really annoyed me:
Anyone else have the problem of not having your FRIENDLIES blue on your HUD?
For me they have no dot above their heads or anything, meaning knowing the difference between the enemy and my OWN team is impossible, unless I shoot! lol

EDIT:
Noob-tube is quite over-powered.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> you think they'd add deformation between the beta and the final game? Sure it's a "beta" but we are less than a month away from the launch. They're looking for bugs and stability.
> 
> Wasn't much of a difference between the BF3 beta and game. They were just ironing out funny looking bugs with people in prone floating around and what not.


Actually in BF3 for me there was a HUGE difference between the alpha, beta and final game.

BTW:
Destruction is horrible. Nothing can be blown up - like shooting a tank shell at a wall - just pings off.
Just like BF3, if not WORSE.
I really want them to bring back BC2 destruction....


----------



## amd655

So.... medium settings on 2500k at 4.5ghz with 480 oc'ed to 850mhz on the core, testing to see how the CPU/GPU looks in game....











The FPS in the images show nothing, game plays horribly like i am at 5FPS with terrible sharp drops, seems the 2500k bottlenecks a 480 in BF4 o.0


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Not going to lie - it is quite balanced on Xbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Just recorded some nice gameplay - 20min long - uploading now will share here!
> I know its Xbox - but BETA wise, thought you guys would be interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> On the 4th I'll hit up the PC version, for the time being, Xbox.
> 
> One thing that really annoyed me:
> Anyone else have the problem of not having your FRIENDLIES blue on your HUD?
> For me they have no dot above their heads or anything, meaning knowing the difference between the enemy and my OWN team is impossible, unless I shoot! lol


Wait.

You mean they finally added something realistic to the game other than destruction and you are disappointed.

Wow the nerve of people.

But on a serious note. A ton of people hated the 3d spot markers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> So.... medium settings on 2500k at 4.5ghz with 480 oc'ed to 850mhz on the core, testing to see how the CPU/GPU looks in game....
> 
> The FPS in the images show nothing, game plays horribly like i am at 5FPS with terrible sharp drops, seems the 2500k bottlenecks a 480 in BF4 o.0


Is it just me or is the blue green filter gone?!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> If everything could blow up vehicles would dominate everything in the game. I believe they stated they did this purposely in BF3 as well.


Well, for example. In Battlefield Bad Company. You could get in a tank, shoot a small crater in the ground. Then get out of the tank and use that crater a little bunny hole to snipe from.

I was very disappointed not to see at least some sort of implementation of that. Especially with how they're touting destruction as a feature of BF4. There's nothing unpredictable about the destruction. It might as well have a button on the wall that says "click here to remove this particular wall"


----------



## PrototypeT800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> The FPS in the images show nothing, game plays horribly like i am at 5FPS with terrible sharp drops, seems the 2500k bottlenecks a 480 in BF4 o.0


That is my take away from the beta. Both the 2500k and 3570k bottleneck the game. If the beta is any indication, you will need an i7 to probably use most high end gpu's in the game.


----------



## DoomDash

I think its pretty damn fun. I like the new map.


----------



## AJR1775

FYI, even though you have it set to a specific resolution it may not be running at that resolution. Towards the bottom of the video options there is a resolution scale that is automatically set to 0%, change it to 100% and you'll get the expected level of resolution and details.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Well, for example. In Battlefield Bad Company. You could get in a tank, shoot a small crater in the ground. Then get out of the tank and use that crater a little bunny hole to snipe from.
> 
> I was very disappointed not to see at least some sort of implementation of that. Especially with how they're touting destruction as a feature of BF4. There's nothing unpredictable about the destruction. It might as well have a button on the wall that says "click here to remove this particular wall"


Alternatively you could stay in the tank which had unlimited ammo and blow up all the buildings 3 minutes into a match. While it was entertaining to blow things up it really limited the soldier gameplay. They made a point of that and stated in BF3 there were going to be objects you couldn't blow up to protect a balance of gameplay.

If you want the real thing enlist or go play for free in Syria.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Wait.
> 
> You mean they finally added something realistic to the game other than destruction and you are disappointed.
> 
> Wow the nerve of people.
> 
> But on a serious note. A ton of people hated the 3d spot markers.
> Is it just me or is the blue green filter gone?!


Yes because the minimap isn't big enough for me to see if the guy is friendly or not 1000m away whilst flying towards a dam enemy.
"the nerve of people" - lol.
If you thought twice and/or played BF4 BETA, then you would understand where I'm coming from.

This is ESPECIALLY annoying for snipers like myself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Alternatively you could stay in the tank which had unlimited ammo and blow up all the buildings 3 minutes into a match. While it was entertaining to blow things up it really limited the soldier gameplay. They made a point of that and stated in BF3 there were going to be objects you couldn't blow up to protect a balance of gameplay.
> 
> If you want the real thing enlist or go play for free in Syria.


Not really - in BC2 it actually made it MORE INTERESTING for people on the ground.
Was always fun to play in a terrain that's ALWAYS CHANGING based on the players that are playing.
On one map you could flood the whole city.
And no none of that levolution crap.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yes because the minimap isn't big enough for me to see if the guy is friendly or not 1000m away whilst flying towards a dam enemy.
> "the nerve of people" - lol.
> If you thought twice and/or played BF4 BETA, then you would understand where I'm coming from.
> 
> This is ESPECIALLY annoying for snipers like myself.


I know buddy, im playing around. Getting a bit sassy today.

While annoying i'm sure there are subtleties between factions that you might be able to pick out. I feel this is actually interesting because you need good vision to be a good sniper, or just a really big screen.

On the PC you will likely be able to turn the markers on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yes because the minimap isn't big enough for me to see if the guy is friendly or not 1000m away whilst flying towards a dam enemy.
> "the nerve of people" - lol.
> If you thought twice and/or played BF4 BETA, then you would understand where I'm coming from.
> 
> This is ESPECIALLY annoying for snipers like myself.
> Not really - in BC2 it actually made it MORE INTERESTING for people on the ground.
> Was always fun to play in a terrain that's ALWAYS CHANGING based on the players that are playing.
> On one map you could flood the whole city.
> And no none of that levolution crap.


No where did i say it wasn't interesting, in fact I stated it was "Interesting" to do that, but dice changed it for "balance"


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I know buddy, im playing around. Getting a bit sassy today.
> 
> While annoying i'm sure there are subtleties between factions that you might be able to pick out. I feel this is actually interesting because you need good vision to be a good sniper, or just a really big screen.
> 
> On the PC you will likely be able to turn the markers on.


that's the thing - I was seriously wondering if there was an option I was overlooking.
My video will demonstrate what I mean, on 2 separate occasions - once with a heli the other as a sniper I shoot at a guy, blood spurts out but nothing happens, I check the mini map and check the map, and then find out the guy is actually friendly.

Other times I had *hitreg issues.* shooting the guy in the head with a sniper, seeing the bullet hit him, and no indication of a kill or even a hit.
*I personally feel the netcode HAS BEEN improved but not to the point that I can say "fixed" over older versions.*

Right, gonna go to town whilst the video is uploading and then come back and play some more


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Alternatively you could stay in the tank which had unlimited ammo and blow up all the buildings 3 minutes into a match. While it was entertaining to blow things up it really limited the soldier gameplay. They made a point of that and stated in BF3 there were going to be objects you couldn't blow up to protect a balance of gameplay.
> 
> If you want the real thing enlist or go play for free in Syria.


I just wanted some deformation







At least a crater









I know what you're getting at. It's just, shooting a wall with a tank just paints a little black spot on the wall. At least a bullet puts a little decal there! Just wanted to see a nicely shaded decal to represent an impact of some sort.


----------



## CptDanko

Finally we can bind map keys again like in BF2 and adjust some HUD options at least


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> that's the thing - I was seriously wondering if there was an option I was overlooking.
> My video will demonstrate what I mean, on 2 separate occasions - once with a heli the other as a sniper I shoot at a guy, blood spurts out but nothing happens, I check the mini map and check the map, and then find out the guy is actually friendly.
> 
> Other times I had *hitreg issues.* shooting the guy in the head with a sniper, seeing the bullet hit him, and no indication of a kill or even a hit.
> *I personally feel the netcode HAS BEEN improved but not to the point that I can say "fixed" over older versions.*
> 
> Right, gonna go to town whilst the video is uploading and then come back and play some more


I can't watch the video as i am at work. However netcode will never be "fixed" There will always be lag. Thats my opinion anyways.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I just wanted some deformation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least a crater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you're getting at. It's just, shooting a wall with a tank just paints a little black spot on the wall. At least a bullet puts a little decal there! Just wanted to see a nicely shaded decal to represent an impact of some sort.


Yeah i would like some craters too personally. I'm just saying what i believe dice said.

Think of it this way, its a video game so you are shooting blanks full of black smoke?

Edit: What i stated about balance is probably why you can knock out the support that holds up the road to bring down a tank. To balance infantry vs vehicles.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Yeah i would like some craters too personally. I'm just saying what i believe dice said.
> 
> Think of it this way, its a video game so you are shooting blanks full of black smoke?


crap...now all I'm going to think of when I use a tank is this....


----------



## amd655

Uploading some footage, the game runs fine when recording for some reason, but crap when not.

Not even going to attempt recording on the 2500k rig as the cpu is already maxed.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> crap...now all I'm going to think of when I use a tank is this....


Top 5 reasons i don't camp youtube:

This.


----------



## Horsemama1956

LoL, might have to ditch this A8-5600k. It's only at 4Ghz right now, but thats enough for 60 in BF3 on ultra and 2XAA. Im getting 100% CPU usage and only about 40% GPU usage on Ultra with 2XAA at 1360x768 or No AA and 1080p on my plasma. The FPS is the same on Low as it its on Ultra. My 7870 is running at 1150/1250 right now. Not sure if it's just Crap performance from my CPU or some kind of throttling.


----------



## BigMack70

Just got an hour in this morning playing... I'm liking it so far. My miscellaneous thoughts:

-Feels like a slightly improved BF3. Guns seem more powerful and responsive than they were in BF3. Really like the level design of the Shanghai map, as well.

-"levolution" is beyond stupid in this map, the skyscraper gets demolished within 2 minutes of every round I've played and then the remaining 28 minutes of the match are with it destroyed.

-Graphics are disappointing. Doesn't look as good as Crysis 3.

-Performance is... interesting. I'm on a 4.8 GHz 2600k, 16GB DDR3-2133 RAM, and two EVGA ACX SC GTX 780 graphics cards, and with the new Nvidia beta drivers I'm seeing ~70% CPU usage and ~70% GPU usage. I'm either CPU bottlenecked or else there are significant driver optimizations left to be done for Nvidia. At 1440p max settings, I'm getting ~42 fps minimum framerates (top of skyscraper overlooking the map) and ~70 fps average framerates. Feels nice and smooth.

-I've experienced a number of odd control issues, such as my weapon refusing to stay zoomed in, and my keyboard being unresponsive. Hoping that these things will be resolved throughout beta.

Overall, it seems like a nice evolution of what BF3 was. Very much feels like an update of BF3 rather than an entirely new game, though. I'm thinking I will probably buy it


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Top 5 reasons i don't camp youtube:
> 
> This.


lol I actually watch youtube more than I do my own cable.

without youtube, how would you see...


----------



## Ghost12

Running ok for me so far except the textures reverting to pre alpha white in some games. The ground vehicle balance is terrible in this beta, I got killed in lav by m320 and keep getting 1 hit disabled by infantry. The chopper destroys ground vehicles even quicker than bf3, not a good sign for the jets to come yet.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> lol I actually watch youtube more than I do my own cable.
> 
> without youtube, how would you see...


Link is broken.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Link is broken.


not this one
Awesomeness


----------



## djriful

How do you setup for 2 screens?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> It crashes too much.


Maybe it doesn't like 120Hz. At least yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> 1440p is killing my 7950 even on Medium settings. SR-2 is really showing it's usefulness. I'm getting a decent load across both CPU's


7950 is not bad at all here (1440P, High, bottom scaling option at 120%). Haven't checked fps yet or tried new drivers either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> Anyone crashing due to low memory, up your page file. Just done 4 rounds on high no problems.


Yeah sometimes it's best to leave things as the engineers at Redmond intended.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> What are you guys talking about when you say 150% scale?


Last option in graphics. HUD looked huge and awful before I set it to 0% (1440P).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> LOL this thing runs like garbage dude..... but it is beta so....


Not here it doesn't on my mid-range rig at 1440P. Some apparent netcode-related lag though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Yeah design choices now, particularly with destruction and other elements, are not going to be fixed before release. I doubt those specific things will be fixed after release as well. The most we can hope for are tweaks and fixes to common bugs or general weapon and vehicle balancing. But we can expect quite a few things to be better at release, or at least we can hope.


You are probably right and that sucks. Tank shells dont even damage the glass buildings or their video screens at this point.


----------



## TooBAMF

Knifing is terrible. It has frontal lock on from pretty far away jut like CoD. I know you can counter but still...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I can't watch the video as i am at work. However netcode will never be "fixed" There will always be lag. Thats my opinion anyways.
> Yeah i would like some craters too personally. I'm just saying what i believe dice said.
> Think of it this way, its a video game so you are shooting blanks full of black smoke?
> Edit: What i stated about balance is probably why you can knock out the support that holds up the road to bring down a tank. To balance infantry vs vehicles.


True, but I was hoping it would be improved.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Just got an hour in this morning playing... I'm liking it so far. My miscellaneous thoughts:
> 
> -Feels like a slightly improved BF3. Guns seem more powerful and responsive than they were in BF3. Really like the level design of the Shanghai map, as well.
> 
> -"levolution" is beyond stupid in this map, the skyscraper gets demolished within 2 minutes of every round I've played and then the remaining 28 minutes of the match are with it destroyed.
> 
> -Graphics are disappointing. Doesn't look as good as Crysis 3.
> 
> -Performance is... interesting. I'm on a 4.8 GHz 2600k, 16GB DDR3-2133 RAM, and two EVGA ACX SC GTX 780 graphics cards, and with the new Nvidia beta drivers I'm seeing ~70% CPU usage and ~70% GPU usage. I'm either CPU bottlenecked or else there are significant driver optimizations left to be done for Nvidia. At 1440p max settings, I'm getting ~42 fps minimum framerates (top of skyscraper overlooking the map) and ~70 fps average framerates. Feels nice and smooth.
> 
> -I've experienced a number of odd control issues, such as my weapon refusing to stay zoomed in, and my keyboard being unresponsive. Hoping that these things will be resolved throughout beta.
> 
> Overall, it seems like a nice evolution of what BF3 was. Very much feels like an update of BF3 rather than an entirely new game, though. I'm thinking I will probably buy it


I had no levolution on Xbox actually.
How do you trigger the building to blow lol?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TooBAMF*
> 
> Knifing is terrible. It has frontal lock on from pretty far away jut like CoD. I know you can counter but still...


the fact that knife is on the right thumbstick by DEFAULT on Xbox, speaks COD volumes to me.
I changed it to Halo config - where B is knife.
On BF3 and BC2 - it used to be LB/RB


----------



## Totally Dubbed

My video is up!
Watch in HD - recorded with my camera not HDPVR2 (sold that):


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> You are probably right and that sucks. Tank shells dont even damage the glass buildings or their video screens at this point.


That was one of the first things I checked and was really disappointed by









All their levolution stuff is a steamy pile of marketing poo... this game barely feels any different than BF3 to me - the devs have made arbitrary decisions about what you can and cannot destroy and how much or how little it can be destroyed.

Anyone else here with 780 SLI able to comment on their GPU usage? I was disappointed to only see ~70% usage on my cards (1440p max w/4.8 GHz 2600k).


----------



## Dart06

Anyone with a 7990 try running this yet?

I actually have been having a lot of stuttering issues with my single 670. Rather unimpressed by the performance even when trying to run all low at 60fps.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yesterday's 13.2 driver on that 7990?


----------



## pc-illiterate




----------



## Krazee

FPS are inconsistant like no tomorrow. At one point you are 56-66 and then u drop to 9


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I still think it's net-related somehow even though it is affecting fps too.


----------



## Blackops_2

Five man squads? So performance is jumpy?


----------



## SLADEizGOD

Has anyone been getting any issue's with the Beta? I can't get into a server at all. Are they down?


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Anyone figure out how to get the evga/msi on-screen display to work?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Overlay does not work on 64-bit progs such as this. Use the built in FPS display command.


----------



## pel

Anyone with a 660gtx can play the game? crazy fps jumps here


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Overlay does not work on 64-bit progs such as this. Use the built in FPS display command.


I remember this happening on another game. There were files you could put into the game folder to make it work.


----------



## steeve21

BF4.exe crashes every 1-2 hours. Bf3 ran flawlessly, i'm using the 331.40 beta drivers


----------



## XKaan

Gah! Stuck at work - enjoy guys! I'll be on later...


----------



## Cakewalk_S

lol I'm enjoying this. at work also. its funny seeing how many ppl are complaining. it's obviously a very rough beta. lots of bugs. hopefully a beta patch will come out? glad I got the standard version. 1 I have no time to play and 2, hopefully it'll be better by then.


----------



## sterik01

enjoying 2 hours of playing.. i have a flight in 3 hours =[


----------



## bvsbutthd101

alright, since the on screen display doesn't work for 64 bit. What other programs allow you to view cpu usage in-game?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Gah! Stuck at work - enjoy guys! I'll be on later...


don't feel too bad. QUite a few wrinkles that still need ironing


----------



## Dart06

Yeah it's virtually unplayable for me. I'm disappointed at the moment.


----------



## igrease

2500k & 560 Ti here. Updated to the beta drivers before I started playing. Terrible fps. On the High preset I averaged about 40 fps while on the Low preset I maxed out at 50 fps. Decided to try the 327.23 drivers and now I get 60 fps solid on Low but still get the stuttering frames every 10 ~ 15 seconds. Playing @ 1080p if anyone cares.


----------



## Invaderscs

One thing that I saw in an alpha video was tiered reloading where if you pulled the mag out when reloading, switched weapons, then switched back to the reloading weapon you would continue where you left off. They seemed to have taken this out of the beta for no reason. Also trying to zero in the m82 pickup results in a bug where it brings up the console. Extremely annoying.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> 2500k & 560 Ti here. Updated to the beta drivers before I started playing. Terrible fps. On the High preset I averaged about 40 fps while on the Low preset I maxed out at 50 fps. Decided to try the 327.23 drivers and now I get 60 fps solid on Low but still get the stuttering frames every 10 ~ 15 seconds. Playing @ 1080p if anyone cares.


How's your CPU usage look?


----------



## Blackcurrent

Beta is running crappy for me constant stutter constant frame skipping, really unplayable for me









Setting vsync on and setting ambient occlusion to HBAO does help it


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> So.... medium settings on 2500k at 4.5ghz with 480 oc'ed to 850mhz on the core, testing to see how the CPU/GPU looks in game....
> 
> The FPS in the images show nothing, game plays horribly like i am at 5FPS with terrible sharp drops, seems the 2500k bottlenecks a 480 in BF4 o.0


I don't think it's bottlenecks, it's something with the game itself, allot of people with different set-ups are reporting it, ~100% cpu and not much gpu usage:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955064762679195303/6/

even though my cpu is at 100% my temps are at 50C, something is wrong but it's not bottlenecking

also, tried to roll back to 327.33 and I still get very low if any gpu2 usage, re-installed 331.40 and same issue


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> 2500k & 560 Ti here. Updated to the beta drivers before I started playing. Terrible fps. On the High preset I averaged about 40 fps while on the Low preset I maxed out at 50 fps. Decided to try the 327.23 drivers and now I get 60 fps solid on Low but still get the stuttering frames every 10 ~ 15 seconds. Playing @ 1080p if anyone cares.


Tried this but no luck. Still the same.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invaderscs*
> 
> One thing that I saw in an alpha video was tiered reloading where if you pulled the mag out when reloading, switched weapons, then switched back to the reloading weapon you would continue where you left off. They seemed to have taken this out of the beta for no reason. Also trying to zero in the m82 pickup results in a bug where it brings up the console. Extremely annoying.


I thought I had this happen to me actually - had to do a full reload -> inserted magazine -> switched to a pistol when someone came up on me -> switched back and I could have sworn I saw my hand pull back the bolt to finish the reload

might have to check this later. didn't think much of it when it happened (if it did)


----------



## Sadmoto

I can have my resolution scale up to 175% before it starts to take away FPS from me!

I'm sorry to hear lots of others are having a hard time playing

I'm getting the occasional crash, lag spike but overall it isn't too bad for a beta.

I'm hoping I can just use these semi-unoptimized frames as a guessimation of how it'll play on later released maps that may be more intensive, but by then they should have worked the kinks out the optimizing and eventually mantle, which will hopefully let me keep my 30 fps min just like I am now.


----------



## Cy5Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pel*
> 
> Anyone with a 660gtx can play the game? crazy fps jumps here


Running 2 660 GTX SLi overclocked @ 1215mhz, at first fps where all over the place from 40 to 115 fps reduced the overclock to 1202mhz now I'm stable between 60 - 75 on a with 64 players


----------



## Krazee

Just checked temps and everything else. CPU temp never goes above 48 C and the load goes from like 20% to 100% and jumps all over the place


----------



## roasty

"Originally Posted by igrease

2500k & 560 Ti here. Updated to the beta drivers before I started playing. Terrible fps. On the High preset I averaged about 40 fps while on the Low preset I maxed out at 50 fps. Decided to try the 327.23 drivers and now I get 60 fps solid on Low but still get the stuttering frames every 10 ~ 15 seconds. Playing @ 1080p if anyone cares."

I have the same set-up and tried to play for a few minutes this morning befor work and it was horrible. I will be updating drivers when I get home. Thanks for the info!


----------



## selk22

Well here is my report on how things are running.

Rig in my Sig

With a single 580 SC clocked to 850 I am seeing on Ultra with no AA average of 45-50fps. On High its around 47-53. and Lows is constant 60 FPS.

I am using the Beta drivers from Nvidia and the only problem I am seeing is occasional drop from 95-99% GPU usage to 40% very quickly causing a slight stutter in the game for a brief second.

Other then that I will say its running extremely smoothly for a Beta and I look forward to this game. Its gonna be a good year.

1920x1200 btw


----------



## ZealotKi11er

No problems here @ MAX settings 1440p with 2 x HD 7970 @ 1.2GHz. Runs same as BF3 for me. I have no idea about fps since MSI OSD does not work for some reason.

Not even using the latest Beta 2 but Beta 1 instead.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Graphics are a terrible update from BF3. Not really impressed. And no its not because its a beta, these are final graphics.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Graphics are a terrible update from BF3. Not really impressed. And no its not because its a beta, these are final graphics.


I think its the map. I want some nature maps.


----------



## SLADEizGOD

Its awesome..But for some reason it disabled my SLi config. But its a little laggy. Its could be the lag but the tanks are under powered. It took 3 rounds to kill a guy who wasn't really moving. Well can't complain..it's a Beta. hope to see some of you guys online.


----------



## ikjadoon

How to display FPS in-game:

perfoverlay.drawfps 1

--

With my GTX 770, High @ 1920 x 1080 is 50FPS with lots of drops to the teens and Low @ 1280 x 720 is 80FPS with lots of drops into the 30s.

~Ibrahim~


----------



## timaishu

So far this beta is useless for me. Its completely unplayable. I set the settings to the lowest possible and Im only getting 10-20 fps.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Graphics are a terrible update from BF3. Not really impressed. And no its not because its a beta, these are final graphics.


Before you tweak it at all they are worse than BF3, at least at higher resolutions. I did not think mine was even at native 1440P at first. I too think (and hope) it's partly just this map. Brown and grey and kinda blah.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timaishu*
> 
> So far this beta is useless for me. Its completely unplayable. I set the settings to the lowest possible and Im only getting 10-20 fps.


Well I have seen some others with single 7950s say the same but mine is running just as good as BF3 at least. So keep messing with it; it's something with your install or machine somehow...

I assume 60Hz? I'm not yet running yesterday's new drivers either.


----------



## Maxxa

Lol @ people thinking this is the demo...It's BETA designed for testing server loads and new mechanics. I played for 30 min and though I feel like my soldier is dragging his feet, I like it. The corner peaking was a cool feature, now I feel less like a duck in a carnival game and more like someone who might lose their life if they put their arms and legs around the corner before their head.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah can't say I'm totally impressed overall yet (but it is one map and just the beta) but there are a lot of cool new little things like that.


----------



## timaishu

I will try again later today. I don't know what the problem is considering I can max BF3 at 40-60fps at 1440p.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

All i can say this Beta is a lot better then Beta that was for BF3.

One thing i dont like is i get so much Texture flickering in distance. BF3 has this same problem in some maps. Really needs to be fixed.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxa*
> 
> Lol @ people thinking this is the demo...It's BETA designed for testing server loads and new mechanics. I played for 30 min and though I feel like my soldier is dragging his feet, I like it. The corner peaking was a cool feature, now I feel less like a duck in a carnival game and more like someone who might lose their life if they put their arms and legs around the corner before their head.


From the perspective of graphics and optimization, though, it's safe to assume it's a demo. Not much is likely to change visually by release. If anything does change, it will be on AMD or Nvidia's side with driver optimizations. Same thing happened with the Crysis 3 beta.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxa*
> 
> Lol @ people thinking this is the demo...It's BETA designed for testing server loads and new mechanics. I played for 30 min and though I feel like my soldier is dragging his feet, I like it. The corner peaking was a cool feature, now I feel less like a duck in a carnival game and more like someone who might lose their life if they put their arms and legs around the corner before their head.


Its amazing some people think the graphics will triple upon release.









Crysis 3 beta and BF3 beta both looked very similar to final release. These graphics are 90% of final I guarantee that. If you think a beta this close to release is anything but the final build, you need to reevaluate their release history.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> twitter.com/repi: "the #BF4" PC Beta is a beta, not all graphics options are hooked up or Tweaked yet and performance is not final. But please do test the game."


Cool though what about destruction? At least craters and crap. We had in BF3 at first though were removed after beta (alpha?) and never came back I don't think...


----------



## $ilent

This is really starting to piss me off now.

Im on battlelog and I save my loadout as XYV then I get in game and use my Assault kit and its all completed changed and random...What the hell?

It COMPLETELY defeats the purpose of changing stuff in battlelog...


----------



## Amhro

well, 6man squads


----------



## Maxxa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Its amazing some people think the graphics will triple upon release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crysis 3 beta and BF3 beta both looked very similar to final release. These graphics are 90% of final I guarantee that. If you think a beta this close to release is anything but the final build, you need to reevaluate their release history.


I was speaking in terms of mechanics and server loads which I mentioned, I don't expect the graphics to change much aside from optimization. The game will have a different "feel" to it by the release date and probably have a different feel 6 months after that as they play with game modes timing and balance.


----------



## djriful

GTX TITAN 1110Mhz Core

3930k 4.7Ghz

1440p

50-60FPS with VSync

Custom: Ultra on everything (go custom )


----------



## bvsbutthd101

So far my game is running pretty good.

SLI 670's 4gb
i7 930 @ 4.2 ghz Hyperthreading on

anyone know a program to monitor cpu usage in-game?


----------



## Frosty288

I'm on a laptop with SLI 750M's. I am playing @ 1080p and mostly maxed - don't use AA. Pretty much 40FPS constant

I had a lot of stuttering and skipping but I notice *capping fps in BF works well*. Usually I set it to something I know I will be able to maintain constantly.

gametime.maxvariablefps 40

Or whatever value you want to use


----------



## tango bango

Just my opinion here. Been playing the beta since release. I'm really unhappy that a beta just a few weeks away from release date is this buggy. I can see a few of the bugs being fixed but no where near the way it should be. I have played many, many alphas and betas in my time at this one has to be in the top 10 of the worst betas released .


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I have no idea about fps since MSI OSD does not work for some reason.


Its a native 64bit app so OSD cannot work.

Check out the CPU utilization across 8 threads







Curious to see exactly how many threads it can max out:


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> This is really starting to piss me off now.
> 
> Im on battlelog and I save my loadout as XYV then I get in game and use my Assault kit and its all completed changed and random...What the hell?
> 
> It COMPLETELY defeats the purpose of changing stuff in battlelog...


dw that's a noted problem from BC2 as well.
When you saved kit on BC2 title screen, then went in game it was completely screwed at first.
They patched that after.
So I'm sure it's just a BETA thing


----------



## Ghost12

I like the voip. Speaking to people been playing bf3 with for a while. Was just having a nice round with hater life in chat until got my first crash. Bf4 exe stopped working


----------



## $ilent

Anyone else finding their loadouts just randomly changing and not saving at all?


----------



## Hotcarl

I'm HOPING the final game isn't that much different than the beta, all the guns and tanks feel extremely solid to me.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Anyone else finding their loadouts just randomly changing and not saving at all?


Yes


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Its a native 64bit app so OSD cannot work.
> 
> Check out the CPU utilization across 8 threads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curious to see exactly how many threads it can max out:


Anything in the works to change that? I mean won't most titles be native 64 bit apps in the coming year? Personally I use OSD only for FPS so I have other alternatives(normally in game ones) but plenty of people like to monitor much more.

@ The BF4 discussion group: I will be on later today or tomorrow....fresh drive so I have a lot of stuff to do first. How is everyone's experience so far?


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Anything in the works to change that? I mean won't most titles be native 64 bit apps in the coming year? Personally I use OSD only for FPS so I have other alternatives(normally in game ones) but plenty of people like to monitor much more.
> 
> *@ The BF4 discussion group: I will be on later today or tomorrow....fresh drive so I have a lot of stuff to do first. How is everyone's experience so far?*


Very hit or miss. It seems like more people in this thread are having problems that the people that aren't.

Game seems good though. I like the netcode even though I can't keep any kind of framerate.


----------



## phinexswarm71

i played for three hours and it was quite fun till the issues kept get in the way though,it averaged at 42 fps with many frame drops unfortunately for me on ultra 1080p which is really bad,and sometimes after i die the spawn screen doesnt appear for minute or so for some odd reason
but since the performance issue is must assuredly will be fixed with newer drivers by the final game i cant really complain about it
and there are some small issues like that when u die and u see as you are falling defibrillator sign on your dead body which is quite hilarious

im also very interested to see how the balances in this game will work out,there are many changes from bf 3 i.e with the recon that got c4 now which makes them more frequently out of reach from tanks etc which i happy with


----------



## MerkageTurk

man just played the game and looks bad and i mean real bad i hate when they implement the 200% scale thing in games sucks.


----------



## pc-illiterate

plays well til i hit fps dip to anywhere between 24 and 9fps. other than that, fps is good enough for smooth.


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I can't watch the video as i am at work. However netcode will never be "fixed" There will always be lag. Thats my opinion anyways.


Servers that auto-kick/ban for excessive ping help greatly.


----------



## TooBAMF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> man just played the game and looks bad and i mean real bad i hate when they implement the 200% scale thing in games sucks.


Is this a joke?


----------



## Smithers

I wonder if this will be playable on my current system. 1100T/12GB/1GB 560ti @ 720P...


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smithers*
> 
> I wonder if this will be playable on my current system. 1100T/12GB/1GB 560ti @ 720P...


Definitely playable, and probably at pretty decent settings if your 1100T is overclocked a bit.


----------



## Faster_is_better

This 20-30 fps or worse isn't really working on my end lol


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> man just played the game and looks bad and i mean real bad i hate when they implement the 200% scale thing in games sucks.


I figure you are talking about the HUD size and yeah it looks like ass on higher resolutions until you put that option on 0%...

There is also an FOV option.


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Graphics are a terrible update from BF3. Not really impressed. And no its not because its a beta, these are final graphics.


Actually, DICE has said these are NOT final graphics.

And compared to BlueFilter3 it looks great. Too bad it rapes my poor little 2500k.


----------



## Smithers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Definitely playable, and probably at pretty decent settings if your 1100T is overclocked a bit.


It's OC'd to 3.6 IIRC. Thanks!


----------



## $ilent

im thinking im gonna need some more RAM on my system. is 8GB enough to fold on a 2nd gpu and game on the first with...I dont know


----------



## Thoth420

Thanks for the info guys. I doubt I will have much time to play today. New rigs drive is bare...and I have lots of real life stuff popping up. :/


----------



## Derko1

So I love the fact that they have the downsampling option right in the game! What an amazing idea. I really hope that this becomes the standard way of doing AA for the future, it makes such a huge difference in little things.

Here's some shots... not a huge difference in static scenes, but it's very noticeable while moving. The only bad thing is the frame hit... these are some of the hardest hit areas. The first are at 125% and the second is at 200%.

*125%*

*200%*

*125%*

*200%*


----------



## Ghost12

It may be just me but I am finding having to drive away, in a tank from infantry players with an m320 a bit hard to swallow lol, I have been blown up by m320 spam in tank and lav. The tank is a joke in current state of this beta, lav not so bad.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> It may be just me but I am finding having to drive away, in a tank from assault players with an m320 a bit hard to swallow lol, I have been blown up by m320 spam in tank and lav. The tank is a joke in current state of this beta, lav not so bad.


Wat? A launcher grenade should at best dent and maybe ruin a bit of the paintjob on a piece of armor. White Phosphorous maybe would do some work(even then I would have to be adhered to the surface somehow)....but fragmentation....I mean that is what armor is for... Hope they tweak that up.


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> It may be just me but I am finding having to drive away, in a tank from infantry players with an m320 a bit hard to swallow lol, I have been blown up by m320 spam in tank and lav. The tank is a joke in current state of this beta, lav not so bad.


I have not had this problem, both tank and lav just wreck face even without having plates & good alt fire.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Wat? A launcher grenade should at best dent and maybe ruin a bit of the paintjob on a piece of armor. White Phosphorous maybe would do some work(even then I would have to be adhered to the surface somehow)....but fragmentation....I mean that is what armor is for... Hope they tweak that up.


Balance > Realism


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Wat? A launcher grenade should at best dent and maybe ruin a bit of the paintjob on a piece of armor. White Phosphorous maybe would do some work(even then I would have to be adhered to the surface somehow)....but fragmentation....I mean that is what armor is for... Hope they tweak that up.


So many noob tubes,rpg etc and the tank is really weak imo. Except the lmg is a bit better so far, against infantry anyway. I can not see an unlock for reactive armour either, hope that is added later,


----------



## dealio

still no SPRINT TOGGLE , really??!?!

my left thumb would really like a rest from all that L3 holding

/inb4 y u no kb+m


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> So I love the fact that they have the downsampling option right in the game! What an amazing idea. I really hope that this becomes the standard way of doing AA for the future, it makes such a huge difference in little things.
> 
> Here's some shots... not a huge difference in static scenes, but it's very noticeable while moving. The only bad thing is the frame hit... these are some of the hardest hit areas. The first are at 125% and the second is at 200%.
> *SNIP*


What does that down sampling thing do?

Also im not sure I like the idea of my chopper only having about 30 rounds before it runs out of ammo. ITs bit of a joke having to fly round for like 20 seconds until you get more rounds...I hope they remove that or put more ammo in in the final release.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OwnedINC*
> 
> I have not had this problem, both tank and lav just wreck face even without having plates & good alt fire.


@owned - I just make it up for a laugh. I got killed twice by m320


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> still no SPRINT TOGGLE , really??!?!
> 
> my left thumb would really like a rest from all that L3 holding
> 
> /inb4 y u no kb+m


I was actually going to ask about your avatar....but since you mention it. Why? Just can't get used to it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> @owned - I just make it up for a laugh. I got killed twice by m320


Oh you......


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> *What does that down sampling thing do?*
> 
> Also im not sure I like the idea of my chopper only having about 30 rounds before it runs out of ammo. ITs bit of a joke having to fly round for like 20 seconds until you get more rounds...I hope they remove that or put more ammo in in the final release.


It's basically like the higher % it is, the higher resolution the game will output but then it will be scaled to the resolution you have selected. It's basically the same as MSAA if I remember right.

Anything below 100% will be like a reduction in resolution but without having to switch resolution. It just looks a little more blurred the further down you go.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Its a native 64bit app so OSD cannot work.
> 
> Check out the CPU utilization across 8 threads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curious to see exactly how many threads it can max out:


Jacob,

I'm using a 690 @ the new betas 331.40 and I'm not getting any usage on gpu2 and only 50-70% usage on gpu1. Is this common?


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> @owned - I just make it up for a laugh. I got killed twice by m320


A whole 2 times!? Oh man oh man, clearly something is wrong


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> still no SPRINT TOGGLE , really??!?!
> 
> my left thumb would really like a rest from all that L3 holding
> 
> /inb4 y u no kb+m
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually going to ask about your avatar....but since you mention it. Why? Just can't get used to it?
Click to expand...

im too old to bother.. wasd'ing gives me arthritis









really im just used to the controller. i like to sit back sometimes... i know i am missing out on better precision, reaction times, etc. but meh. also my mouse and keyboard suck for gaming.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> im too old to bother.. wasd'ing gives me arthritis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really im just used to the controller. i like to sit back sometimes... i know i am missing out on better precision, reaction times, etc. but meh. also my mouse and keyboard suck for gaming.


I hear ya dude. The only games I really kb+m for is online games and FPS. Pretty sure the 360 controller gets the most use overall. Tomb Raider, SC Blacklist, Hitman Abso, Deus Ex HR etc. all played on controller.


----------



## SLADEizGOD

I like the KB..maybe I should try the controller next time.


----------



## dealio

at least they fixed tank controls while on a controller: they did away with super slow turret aiming, and forward/reverse mapped to R/L triggers. now the turret turns at normal speed with out having blow up sensitivity and the tank moves forward by *GASP* pushing the stick forward. ermahgerdz. oh and the tank shoot with the same button as on foot. magical.


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

I want to record gameplay of Battlefield 4, and I'm trying to record using MSI Afterburner 2.3.1, but I can't seem to be able to record gameplay.

Does anyone know if DICE and EA have somehow implemented something into the game to not allow gameplay to be recorded with MSI Afterburner?

Any help with this is very much appreciated.


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> I want to record gameplay of Battlefield 4, and I'm trying to record using MSI Afterburner 2.3.1, but I can't seem to be able to record gameplay.
> 
> Does anyone know if DICE and EA have somehow implemented something into the game to not allow gameplay to be recorded with MSI Afterburner?
> 
> Any help with this is very much appreciated.


Afterburner and Precision don't work on 64-bit games


----------



## BulletSponge

YIKES! I've noticed CPU usage hits 99-100% as soon as the new driver crashes. FPS drops to @ 5 when this happens but I never get any pop-up stated the driver has crashed. Only a reboot solves the problem.


----------



## GTX670




----------



## Faster_is_better

Definitely a cpu hog, I would have to OC just to make it playable.


----------



## Ghost12

Battlepacks have xp boost? nice - http://gyazo.com/e2a0f2f13d8def4942faae3428cd92a9


----------



## Dart06

I put the game into borderless mode and it ran smooth compared to the stutteriness before.


----------



## doomlord52

So I've played about 1.5 hours so far - obviously not enough to make a good judgement of the game, but enough for some comments:

1. MSI afterburner's overlay doesn't work. Obviously not BF4's fault, but it's annoying. (any ideas?)

2. The FPS seems all over the map. I've managed to tweak the settings so that the FPS is acceptable... most of the time. I played mostly the smaller, 32p, map, but even there the FPS wall all over the board. At some times (mainly running forward) it felt like a good 60-70fps, where as turning, or generally fighting inside brought that down to about 45. Unfortunately, because MSI AB doesn't work, I can't tell if it's FPS, net-code or what.

3. The game-play is generally good. This was expected. It's based on BF3, and it had good game-play. The problem is, there isn't that much that's new or fresh. Yes, the cover-ish system is good, as was the interactive map stuff (mall lockdown, etc.). But really, there's nothing that changes the game dramatically - which is a bit disappointing seeing as they've had so long.

4. There are balance issues everywhere. I'm not sure who's idea it was to spawn god-tier weapons on the map, but it's horrible. I got the USAS and basically went on a 20+ kill-streak (iirc 22), because no one could touch me (and that thing has range). Same goes with the sniper. Surprisingly, the 6-barrel GL isn't that OP.

5. Destruction is weak. There really isn't that much. Windows break, a few walls break... and that's about it. Somehow, the destruction still isn't on-par with Bad Co 2. I'm really not sure how that's possible, seeing as it's FB1.5 vs. 3. All I want is Crysis 1 level destruction in MP. Blow up an entire building, have the debris remain AND still be interactive. Have fully destructible forests, etc. Bad Co 2 got close to that. BF3 is about 20 miles away.

6. The graphics aren't all that great. Because I can't measure my FPS (I think there's a console command - i'll try it later), I can't tweak fully. Right now my settings are equal to BF3's, and I'd argue the game looks about the same.

7. I'm worried it's turning into CoD version 2. Yes, I said it. But that's where I'm afraid the BF series is heading. If you look at as a whole, there really isn't anything THAT dramatically new. Look at BF2 to BF3 - the change was INSANELY huge. Now look at BF3 to BF4; it's very similar with a few choice tweaks. Now look at the target audience; they'll buy it because: 1) it looks cool, and 2) because everyone else is. It's not a case of it being a true sequel that we've waited 5-6 years - or a sequel where the changes are so dramatic that it makes the old one look ancient (BF2 vs. 3). It's a slight evolution on the series.

Now, this isn't bad by itself. I'm not expecting them to take 5-6 years to make a new game. There wasn't going to be the dramatic change between BF2 and 3 because there hasn't been that much time between the two. What worries me is what EA has done. Firstly the game is $60. Expected, but it's still a good chunk of money. Now, before the game was even playable by the general public, EA asked for an ADDITIONAL $50 for premium - DLC to a game that isn't even in beta. Not even a discount for pre-ordering.

This is money-grabbing 101. It just is. True DLC is planned (beyond, "hey, we'll do DLC) POST-LAUNCH. This was planned - in detail - LONG before release. It was also sold LONG before release. This is what BF fans should be worried about. It's not a game because "we want to make a great game", it's a game because "we want more money". While there isn't a new game every year, they effectively make the profit OF a game every year through premium.

Once a game switches from art to profit, it's quality decreases. It's just a fact.

/rant

In any event, the beta looks decent. I'll keep playing it for the time being. Still not sure if I'll buy it.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> No problems here @ MAX settings 1440p with 2 x HD 7970 @ 1.2GHz. Runs same as BF3 for me. I have no idea about fps since MSI OSD does not work for some reason.
> 
> Not even using the latest Beta 2 but Beta 1 instead.


Perfoverlay.drawfps 1

Same here, getting around 55-65


----------



## iARDAs

Again guys MSI or Precison OSD does not work because it is not compatible with 64bit softwares. I hope they work on that feature

Also you can use FRAPS to find the minimum and average FPS. That's what I am doing.

For those that missed and interested here are my benchmark results


*Battlefield 4*  VramMinAvgFrame Time   Siege of Shanghai 32p DominationUltra Preset no AA1440p2434536714,85780331.40Exclusive BetaSiege of Shanghai 32p DominationUltra Preset1440p2751284423,18780331.40Exclusive BetaSiege of Shanghai 64p ConquestUltra Preset no AA1440p2581184422,75780331.40Exclusive BetaSiege of Shanghai 64p ConquestUltra Preset1440p2812144621,67780331.40Exclusive Beta


----------



## Dart06

If anyone was curious, my 4.3ghz i5 2500k was only at about 60% load while running the game.

I chalk up my bad framerates to bad optimization and my 670 lacking.

I've used 4 different drivers and so far 320.49 seems to be the best performance for me.


----------



## BulletSponge

Game runs MUCH better when Afterburner is not running. I dislike not being able to monitor temps though.


----------



## 187x

BF4 beta is running fine and smooth so far on my sig, I am getting 62% CPU usage GPU usage 98%, seems to be using all 3GB of my video ram I am getting 80 FPS with everything on ultra and msaa is off. It crashed just once but I forgot for what reason, looks like no bottleneck with my 920 system.


----------



## sterik01

I hate that a vehicle's .50cal needs about 7 rounds to kill someone.


----------



## .Griff.

I can't play for more than 2 or 3 minutes before it crashes with the same error each and every time -



I'm hoping it's just a bug they get round to fixing and not my new 7970...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> I can't play for more than 2 or 3 minutes before it crashes with the same error each and every time -
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping it's just a bug they get round to fixing and not my new 7970...


Did you report it?


----------



## Pr0xy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> I hate that a vehicle's .50cal needs about 7 rounds to kill someone.


This is why they made hardcore







Can't wait till the full release


----------



## BulletSponge

For anyone getting random lag spikes try lowering "network smoothing". I lowered mine from the default 50% to 30% and the improvement was very noticeable.


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Did you report it?


Is there anywhere to report it apart from the forum on Battlelog?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Game runs MUCH better when Afterburner is not running. I dislike not being able to monitor temps though.


Is it something you can reproduce? What does running AB cause? I'm not sure I could turn it off, since I have my card OC'ed through it, but I could disable the overlay if that is what you meant.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> Is there anywhere to report it apart from the forum on Battlelog?


No clue. I won't have time to install or mess with the beta until tonight at the earliest. Battlelog works though.


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> I can't play for more than 2 or 3 minutes before it crashes with the same error each and every time -
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping it's just a bug they get round to fixing and not my new 7970...


Actually im relieved you posted this becsuse now i know im not the only one with this exact thing. Disabling crossfire fixed it for me but unplayable because i use eyefinity.

Sent from my phone please ignore typos.


----------



## ?Dirty?

my cpu is runing 100% most of the time , so kinda unplayable


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Is it something you can reproduce? What does running AB cause? I'm not sure I could turn it off, since I have my card OC'ed through it, but I could disable the overlay if that is what you meant.


Without AB running I am not getting any driver crashes anymore (so far). I closed it out completely. I was crashing at stock and OC clocks when AB was on.


----------



## Fanboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> I hate that a vehicle's .50cal needs about 7 rounds to kill someone.


Yeah I thought they would have improved that from BF3, but it's the same...underpowered vehicle MG's


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> Actually im relieved you posted this becsuse now i know im not the only one with this exact thing. Disabling crossfire fixed it for me but unplayable because i use eyefinity.
> 
> Sent from my phone please ignore typos.


Like you I'm also relieved I'm not the only one with this issue.

Let's hope it's fixed within days.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> im thinking im gonna need some more RAM on my system. is 8GB enough to fold on a 2nd gpu and game on the first with...I dont know


Wow. You folders are something else...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OwnedINC*
> 
> I have not had this problem, both tank and lav just wreck face even without having plates & good alt fire.
> Balance > Realism


Thank you. Balance in general is too often forgotten such as by every butthurt jerk who every called anything a "noob" weapon or technique.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> still no SPRINT TOGGLE , really??!?!
> 
> my left thumb would really like a rest from all that L3 holding


Am I missing something? Forward-tap (W) twice to sprint? Same since BC2 I believe (or BF2 maybe even?).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> What does that down sampling thing do?


Uh it tells you right there. It's "like supersampling". If you don't know what that is please Google.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> So I've played about 1.5 hours so far - obviously not enough to make a good judgement of the game, but enough for some comments:
> 
> 1. MSI afterburner's overlay doesn't work. Obviously not BF4's fault, but it's annoying. (any ideas?)


You lost me after 1. The reason why is fairly common knowledge and has also been beaten to death in this thread (or could easily Google). Thus I'm just ignoring the rest of your negative "rant".

P.S. This is just the beta and you know you will buy it anyway.

Also surprised at the number of people here apparently playing on console. Really can't understand why as you all generally have the rigs or you would not be here. Sure it's nice to sit on the couch or play with friends or something but it's such a relatively subpar experience...


----------



## Ponycar

Somebody needs a hug!


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> Jacob,
> 
> I'm using a 690 @ the new betas 331.40 and I'm not getting any usage on gpu2 and only 50-70% usage on gpu1. Is this common?


Not that I have seen, but some others have reported some strangeness with GPU utilization, possibly may be related to CPU utilization... Game is really heavy on CPU resources, even moreso than BF3 it seems.


----------



## General121

This game runs like utter crap. Like an alpha. Im downloading the 331.40, but if that doesnt fix it, idk what to say. Currently have the driver before 331.40.
I have a 2500k and 670 and with a crappy network and only 10% network smoothing, i was getting 30-50ping. But, on all low settings...I couldnt have been getting more than 30-40fps..Completely unacceptable. The driver better fix it....


----------



## Smithers

Good live stream for those of us who didn't call in sick today...
http://www.twitch.tv/widgitybear


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Not that I have seen, but some others have reported some strangeness with GPU utilization, possibly may be related to CPU utilization... Game is really heavy on CPU resources, even moreso than BF3 it seems.


turns out I was looking at my chart incorrectly, I am getting usage on gpu1 & 2, just very low on both, now I am really frustrated! I could understand if what I was getting was on 1 gpu, but this performance on 2...this rig runs Bf3 on ultra like a dream ~100+fps depending on action.


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> This game runs like utter crap. Like an alpha. Im downloading the 331.40, but if that doesnt fix it, idk what to say. Currently have the driver before 331.40.
> I have a 2500k and 670 and with a crappy network and only 10% network smoothing, i was getting 30-50ping. But, on all low settings...I couldnt have been getting more than 30-40fps..*Completely unacceptable.* The driver better fix it....


Yea a game you didn't pay for.

Relax its a beta..


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smithers*
> 
> Good live stream for those of us who didn't call in sick today...
> http://www.twitch.tv/widgitybear


Cheers!









+1


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m98custom1212*
> 
> Yea a game you didn't pay for.
> 
> Relax its a beta..


Technically, I did. I paid for bf3 premium and my preorder. But either way I have been in numerous different betas. Heck arma 2 & 3 and Crysis seem better optimized than this. A beta is supposed to reflect the end stages of a completed game. THis is like a game that may be leaving alpha.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Again guys MSI or Precison OSD does not work because it is not compatible with 64bit softwares. I hope they work on that feature


Table now shows properly







!


----------



## SLOWION

So do you have to launch this game from a browser like BF3?

Please say no


----------



## doomlord52

Wow, just tried the show FPS command (perfoverlay.drawfps 1). FPS was going from 90 to 45.... that's just bad.


----------



## hotwheels1997

What the heck have they done with this game? Have they heard of the word "optimization" ?? During Conquest 64 men,my i5 is 90%+ and my GPU isn't fully being utilised.i5 is a top of the line CPU,there is definetely something wrong with the game.


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Technically, I did. I paid for bf3 premium and my preorder. But either way I have been in numerous different betas. Heck arma 2 & 3 and Crysis seem better optimized than this. A beta is supposed to reflect the end stages of a completed game. THis is like a game that may be leaving alpha.


I thought the beta was just a perk from bf3 premium and from preordering? O wait

Then quit playing?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> So do you have to launch this game from a browser like BF3?
> 
> Please say no


ok.... no.


----------



## Ghost12

In other forums there is a lot of complaints regards vehicle ammo regen. I like it, takes more skill, no missing. And if there are such maps as bazaar/seine/damavand with tank and lav it will remove the infantry/building/spawn abuse on what are basically infantry maps.


----------



## Dangur

Horrible FPS drops with 780 and 331.40


----------



## Blackops_2

Anyone getting afterburner overlay to work?


----------



## zinfinion

After reading about someone having luck after closing MSI Afterburner, closing EVGA PrecisionX fixed the severe stutter for me.

So presumably it's either that or RivaTuner Statistics Server that "could" be the culprit.

I've only got 2 anecdotes to back this up, but it's worth trying if you haven't already.


----------



## Smithers

Any word on the best Nvidia driver yet or does it mostly vary by user/system??


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hahahahaha!
Xbox just froze - too much BF4'ing


----------



## redalert

My 670 not liking this beta framerates are all over the place I saw it go down to 5 at one point. I even tried playing at 1680x1050 med settings with no luck. I played terrible on top of that running 327 drivers atm. Guess I gotta try the beta drivers


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> My 670 not liking this beta framerates are all over the place I saw it go down to 5 at one point. I even tried playing at 1680x1050 med settings with no luck. I played terrible on top of that running 327 drivers atm. Guess I gotta try the beta drivers


Def. try the new beta drivers.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponycar*
> 
> Somebody needs a hug!


lol well there sure is a lot of complaining and repeated questions...not that such is new to this thread but still it gets tiresome.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> So do you have to launch this game from a browser like BF3?
> 
> Please say no


Really, what's the big deal? We all kind of hated the idea at first but the vast majority have grown to love Battlelog. The map is the most of the load time anyway which you have to sit through no matter what. And most have SSDs too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Anyone getting afterburner overlay to work?


No. No one. Because this is a 64-bit app for the 50th time. Use the in-game perfoverlay command.


----------



## Lhino

Yeah I am also having frame issues. But overall I really like the game. Having a ton of fun, everything is a lot smoother and less clunky. I have to say that the weapon handling and ballistics feel better as well. I know some people would disagree, but the netcode seems vastly improved. I was really excited to jump into the beta this afternoon and I wasn't disappointed at all.


----------



## Derko1

Anyone know if you can limit the framerate to 59 like in BF3? Even though I'm at above 80+ most of the time, it doesn't feel truly smooth. I limited it with radeonpro, but it still doesn't feel that smooth. It was the same with BF3, Where only doing it in game made it feel best.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

For anyone that said that this was gonna be BF 3.5 I'm gonna have to disagree after playing this. So far it looks and feels and even sounds MUCH different.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OwnedINC*
> 
> Actually, DICE has said these are NOT final graphics.
> 
> And compared to BlueFilter3 it looks great. Too bad it rapes my poor little 2500k.


Where did they said that?


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> So do you have to launch this game from a browser like BF3?
> 
> Please say no


I'll take the full featured in-browser Battlelog over a clunky, slow and bloated in-game server browser - all in-game server browsers are crap


----------



## zinfinion

My above success was with the 320.49 drivers. I just tried the beta 331.40s and they blew chunks everywhere.


----------



## tango bango

The beta driver from AMD helped the lag a bit. I can actually play the game, but still have an issue that someone may know a fix for. I use the arrow keys side of the keyboard. I can't seem to keybind the delete or ins keys, Anyone else or know a fix.


----------



## nleksan

Wait, does this work with 314.22? I ask because ever since the fiasco I had with the 320.xx drivers and my 670FTW, I am extremely hesitant to upgrade drivers when I have had my GPU running stably for so long now....


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Anyone know if you can limit the framerate to 59 like in BF3? Even though I'm at above 80+ most of the time, it doesn't feel truly smooth. I limited it with radeonpro, but it still doesn't feel that smooth. It was the same with BF3, Where only doing it in game made it feel best.


I use *DXTORY* for all my games if i need to cap them. Theres a trial version, but you can also purchase it. If the fps aint constant, its not going to be smooth.


----------



## $ilent

On my 3770k at 4.7ghz and gtx 570 at stock I get following fps (min, max, average):

Low - 33, 65, 39.500
Med - 26, 48, 32.610
High - 20, 43, 28.390

Seems strange how the fps average difference from low to high is only 11 fps. This at 1440p also.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> I use the arrow keys side of the keyboard. I can't seem to keybind the delete or ins keys, Anyone else or know a fix.


This is irritating me too, I use those keys for BF3 but cant bind them on Bf4.


----------



## iPDrop

Well I'm trying to play on this laptop (because my desktop mobo still hasn't been replaced from RMA) and it keeps crashing. Says "BF4 has stopped working" while trying to load. Using Windows 8 64bit, i7-4500U, GTX745M, 8GB 1600MHz RAM.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> After reading about someone having luck after closing MSI Afterburner, closing EVGA Precison fixed the severe stutter for me.
> 
> So presumably it's either that or RivaTuner Statistics Server that "could" be the culprit.
> 
> I've only got 2 anecdotes to back this up, but it's worth trying if you haven't already.


I noticed Afterburner showing erroneous mem usage last night playing some BF3. I have no idea why closing AB fixed my crazy lag issues but it definitely worked. Is it possible that if other users can replicate the same improvement that a notation be added to the OP until a proper Afterburner/PrecisionX/etc update is available?


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

For anyone wanting to record Battlefield 4 gameplay:

There's a free program called OBS (Open Broadcaster Software) that will allow you to record Battlefield 4 gameplay. It's a program that is meant to be used as a streaming program for PC games, but it also doubles as a pretty decent gameplay reordering program. The problem is that it requires a great deal of hardware resources, so only people with higher end CPU's and GPU's will be able to play BF4 with acceptable framerates while recording with OBS.

I'm not able to record with OBS since it just slows the game down far too much for it to be playable, but... yeah, just thought I would put that out there.

Link: http://obsproject.com/


----------



## Amhro

.

In case you can't play, 2 rounds of conquest domination (infantry only)


----------



## roasty

Anybody created or used a config file successfully for BF4?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *?Dirty?*
> 
> my cpu is runing 100% most of the time , so kinda unplayable


Phenom X4... tsk tsk time for you to upgrade to Core i7 (8 threads)


----------



## hotwheels1997

Some BF4 gameplay from me.First game from BF4 so don't expect 100 kill streak









P.S. 1680x1050 - all ultra = 1900-2000MB VRAM used


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Maybe someone out there can configure OBS so that it can record BF4 gameplay without using a ton of hardware resources. If so, let us know!


----------



## theilya

I usually get 80-90% cpu usage. However when it jumps ot 100% my fps drops to 20.

3570k at 4.5ghz
660ti sli


----------



## zinfinion

Couple of other things of note, changing the Windows Power Options setting from High Performance to Balanced seems to have helped eliminate stutter as well.


----------



## djriful

LOL

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065670087836145/last/post_2955065670087851505

Quote:


> Textures i9n BF4 Seige of Shanghi become grey and no elements just grey colored after Shanghi building falls. NVidia GeForce 660m 331 latest beta driver, High graphic settings. All of my friends report same issue.


----------



## 428cobra

it not running to good for me my 2500 k at 4.4 is at 95 -100 % almost all the time with 600 ti's in sli


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> LOL
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065670087836145/last/post_2955065670087851505


mine does the same thing on Xbox - and looks HORRID


----------



## roasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *428cobra*
> 
> it not running to good for me my 2500 k at 4.4 is at 95 -100 % almost all the time with 600 ti's in sli


Thought there was issues with SLI causing additional problems?


----------



## c0ld

Hey guys will I be able to play ultra with my current desktop? (sig rig)


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0ld*
> 
> Hey guys will I be able to play ultra with my current desktop? (sig rig)


Possibly, here's what fps I get and I have a 3770k and gtx 570, Similar setup to you but im on 1440p monitor.

I get following fps (min, max, average):

Low - 33, 65, 39.500
Med - 26, 48, 32.610
High - 20, 43, 28.390

Not tried ultra, but it would likely be under 25fps avg.

It looks like the days of the 2500k holding its use are up, at least if this BF4 beta is anything to go by? Is that the case? I assume so considering people are at 100% cpu usage but not 100% gpu usage.


----------



## ElectroManiac

Anyone with a GTX760 can tell me yours FPS?

I won't be able to play until release date, so I'm curious.


----------



## SLOWION

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Really, what's the big deal? We all kind of hated the idea at first but the vast majority have grown to love Battlelog. The map is the most of the load time anyway which you have to sit through no matter what.


Its inconvenient for one. You can't even switch servers without having to completely leave the game

It's not intuitive. Coming from the console version I had no idea how to even start the damn game the first time lol. I just kept thinking, "why the hell does my browser keep launching?!"

And last, it's another unnecessary program being left open that is using valuable resources. Which is important if you're on a low-end or mid-range system.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> I'll take the full featured in-browser Battlelog over a clunky, slow and bloated in-game server browser - all in-game server browsers are crap


I've never had a problem with an in-game server browser. The one that is used in the console version of BF3 works just fine.


----------



## IAmDay

So I did a reckless move and re installed everything on to my single 120gb ssd and went from 8 back to 7. But I have to say it runs so much smoother and I haven't crashed in about 2 hours now. On windows 8 I crashed every game at least twice. Once BF4 is out I'll get my HDD's and everything but for now BF4 all day


----------



## c0ld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Possibly, here's what fps I get and I have a 3770k and gtx 570, Similar setup to you but im on 1440p monitor.
> 
> I get following fps (min, max, average):
> 
> Low - 33, 65, 39.500
> Med - 26, 48, 32.610
> High - 20, 43, 28.390
> 
> Not tried ultra, but it would likely be under 25fps avg.
> 
> It looks like the days of the 2500k holding its use are up, at least if this BF4 beta is anything to go by? Is that the case? I assume so considering people are at 100% cpu usage but not 100% gpu usage.


Thanks for the info. Damn so its more cpu intensive than I thought, I should get higher results since gtx 570 vs 580 is quite a difference and im running 1080p. I think my cpu should be still up for the task.


----------



## ZaG

i7-930 and gtx 570 Getting 100% cpu usage!!! I see alot of other processors are too... Im confused by this I was only expecting a gpu upgrade for this game... Any insight on this?


----------



## xutnubu

Can't play it here.

The stutter and input lag is horrible.

I was also expecting more fps to be honest, I know I'm not high-end, but I'm averaging 50fps at Medium preset (just by eye).


----------



## anodizingstatic

Beta is out...great news, right?!







Wrong!









First and foremost, the game won't run. Had to uninstall, and reinstall it twice.

Then, I got an error like this:


After realizing I needed to go ala http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=13523 and re install the C++ framework, I went into C:/Program files x86/Origin Games/Battlefield 4 Beta/Installer/vc/vc2012Update3/redist and "repaired install". (also I tried that many times on the actual game)

That helped...until Origin prompts me to "Update" it. Clicked Update....and nothing happened....like talking to a deaf person.

Still won't run.

Though, this is a beta, so of course, there will be glitches...inevitably right?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*
> 
> For anyone that said that this was gonna be BF 3.5 I'm gonna have to disagree after playing this. So far it looks and feels and even sounds MUCH different.


Well I am still undecided on my level of impressed-especially based on how impressed I was at all the news and trailers after not knowing what to expect at all just two years after BF3- but it is just a beta too and I only played an hour so far before work. Nice to hear some people think as you do this though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Where did they said that?


On Twitter. I quoted earlier in this thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> I'll take the full featured in-browser Battlelog over a clunky, slow and bloated in-game server browser - all in-game server browsers are crap


Well would not go so far as to say all are crap but apps like All Seeing Eye existed for a reason. Plus all the extra stuff like offline stats viewing etc (and soon can tweak loadouts etc). It just provides a lot more functionality and flexibility. And the interface just keeps improving too. Origin still meh...but BLog rocks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> mine does the same thing on Xbox - and looks HORRID


Well, to be fair...it _is_ an XBox! (Sorry couldn't help it







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> Its inconvenient for one. You can't even switch servers without having to completely leave the game
> 
> It's not intuitive. Coming from the console version I had no idea how to even start the damn game the first time lol. I just kept thinking, "why the hell does my browser keep launching?!"
> 
> And last, it's another unnecessary program being left open that is using valuable resources. Which is important if you're on a low-end or mid-range system.
> I've never had a problem with an in-game server browser. The one that is used in the console version of BF3 works just fine.


All these reasons and more are why we all cried foul when it was first announced but, again, have all grown to love it. Firstly, because it really doesn't hog much; you don't leave a browser and more open all the time on your high-end rig? Bottom line is it's a pretty good product and took game browsers to the next level in some key ways and thus won most over.

Cool use for a second display too in BF3...in BF4 I get the minimap yay


----------



## xutnubu

How do I check my GPU usage in-game?


----------



## $ilent

Hey guys

ive made a BF4 frames per second database for us all to submit our FRAPS benchmark results, so that everyone can see what everyone else is getting, as apposed to posting it every couple pages in here.

The thread is here - http://www.overclock.net/t/1430640/battlefield-4-beta-fps-database/0_40

Please submit your FPS results









thanks


----------



## pc-illiterate

anyone running sli and an old 980x/990x? doing better?


----------



## ricklen

Running on current system below, CPU usage is about 80/90%, GPU usage hovers between 80% and 100%.

Using high settings at 1600x900 because I dont have any other monitor right now, tommorow I will be playing at 1080p.

Don't know what my fps is but it doesn't feel as smooth as BF3 does...


----------



## Dart06

I wonder if it's supposed to actually take all of those CPU resources or if it is a problem they are working on. If my 4.5ghz i5 2500k isn't enough... well then IDK.


----------



## theilya

averaging 50-70fps

when cpu usage hits 100% it drops to 20...

3570k @ 4.5ghz
660ti sli


----------



## Quesenek

I have not played yet (Don't have access until the 4th) However do any of you remember the bf3 beta? Not only did you have FPS/Performance issues you couldn't play half the time due to falling through the map.
Just be glad they let anyone play the game before release, they could just bug test by themselves.


----------



## amd655




----------



## redalert

man the beta drivers worked wonders for my 670


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Again guys MSI or Precison OSD does not work because it is not compatible with 64bit softwares. I hope they work on that feature
> 
> Also you can use FRAPS to find the minimum and average FPS. That's what I am doing.
> 
> For those that missed and interested here are my benchmark results
> 
> 
> *Battlefield 4*  VramMinAvgFrame Time   Siege of Shanghai 32p DominationUltra Preset no AA1440p2434536714,85780331.40Exclusive BetaSiege of Shanghai 32p DominationUltra Preset1440p2751284423,18780331.40Exclusive BetaSiege of Shanghai 64p ConquestUltra Preset no AA1440p2581184422,75780331.40Exclusive BetaSiege of Shanghai 64p ConquestUltra Preset1440p2812144621,67780331.40Exclusive Beta


Unwinder has already said he will NOT be adapting afterburner OSD for BF4


----------



## HardwareDecoder

does anyone actually have xfire running at decent fps with the beta? mine runs worse with 2 cards


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Unwinder has already said he will NOT be adapting afterburner OSD for BF4


Wow.

So never ever OSD on 64 bit apps?

I wonder if Unwinder will change his mind after BF4. When did he last comment on the subject?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Wow.
> 
> So never ever OSD on 64 bit apps?
> 
> I wonder if Unwinder will change his mind after BF4. When did he last comment on the subject?


Just today i believe. Take a look over at the Guru3d forums


----------



## zinfinion

So far my best settings have been:

320.49 Drivers
Single GPU (SLI is a bit choppy)
Windows Power Options: Balanced
NV Control Panel / Manage 3D Settings: Restore Defaults
Close out EVGA PrecisionX/MSI Afterburner/etc... along with RivaTuner Statistics Server

It's a huge improvement over the stuttering mess I had to begin with and generally holds up fine, with an occasional dip here and there. It still doesn't feel "right" though.

I think I'll chill out and see what DICE and Nvidia can do as far as tweaking things since the performance issues seem to be pretty widespread across a variety of setups.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Just today i believe. Take a look over at the Guru3d forums


Ah that really sucks actually. I was thinking that after BF4 it would be a sure thing. I guess it is too much work for a freeware.

Thanks for the info though. +rep


----------



## mrWiggy

does anyone know if your beta stats carry over to release stats?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrWiggy*
> 
> does anyone know if your beta stats carry over to release stats?


Wouldn't care, not buying it.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Wouldn't care, not buying it.


Not buying it because of the beta?


----------



## amd655

The game is flatout terrible gameplay/ feel/ speed/ sounds.

LOL at anyone who thinks this is an IMPROVEMENT over BF3.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> The game is flatout terrible gameplay/ feel/ speed/ sounds.
> 
> LOL at anyone who thinks this is an IMPROVEMENT over BF3.


you can stop now. It is beta and if you don't like it you are more than welcome to not buy it.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> The game is flatout terrible gameplay/ feel/ speed/ sounds.
> 
> LOL at anyone who thinks this is an IMPROVEMENT over BF3.


This will go along good with your whine


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> does anyone actually have xfire running at decent fps with the beta? mine runs worse with 2 cards


Yes! I am getting anywhere from 80-150 fps... With 150% resolution scale, everything on Ultra, post AA off and 4x deferred AA... fraps says I am averaging 83 fps after a whole match of conquest.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrWiggy*
> 
> does anyone know if your beta stats carry over to release stats?


Nope.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Yes! I am getting anywhere from 80-150 fps... With 150% resolution scale, everything on Ultra, post AA off and 4x deferred AA... fraps says I am averaging 83 fps after a whole match of conquest.


I would NEVER call anyone a liar on the internet unless I knew they were lying.

That being said what cards are you xfiring? what drivers?

I just find it VERY hard to believe since mine runs like total garbage with xfire enabled..... t ried both 13.10 beta drivers

My Xfire setup runs BF3 smooth as butter on ultra w/ 4x msaa @ 1440p


----------



## iARDAs

Guys when I throw medkits, I don't get any points when someone grabs the medkit and heals himself.

Is that a bug or a new feature where medkits dont give you points?


----------



## skyn3t

I know the game still beta. But the bullets sound effects still the same. The sniper is the wrose gund sound onthis gmae. It this will be changed?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> The game is flatout terrible gameplay/ feel/ speed/ sounds.
> 
> LOL at anyone who thinks this is an IMPROVEMENT over BF3.


watching the videos i tend to agree. waiting on the open beta to make a decision


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Guys when I throw medkits, I don't get any points when someone grabs the medkit and heals himself.
> 
> Is that a bug or a new feature where medkits dont give you points?


Judging by the fact that in BF3 on the 24/7 metro servers you could lead the game in points just by throwing med kits I would say it might be a tactic to balance out the points.
However I hope it is just a bug because no points = no med kits when you need them.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> you can stop now. It is beta and if you don't like it you are more than welcome to not buy it.


While I'm not going to comment on the whole "it's just BF3" or "it's totally new" part, the excuse of "it's just a beta" doesn't work anymore. Betas have been commercialized to the point where they're just timed demos/trials. They use the "beta" disclaimer to excuse any bugs that there might be - not because it's ACTUALLY a beta.

Back in 2006/2007 (and prior), a beta actually meant something. For example, I was in Crysis 1's beta. From the beta to DEMO, some of the shaders were ENTIRELY re-written (Water and AO), since there were performance problems pointed out by modders (with configs). At this point in BF4, the best you'll see is a few balance tweaks and maybe a few bug-fixes. There will be absolutely no dramatic changes from now to release.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I would NEVER call anyone a liar on the internet unless I knew they were lying.
> 
> That being said what cards are you xfiring? what drivers?
> 
> I just find it VERY hard to believe since mine runs like total garbage with xfire enabled..... t ried both 13.10 beta drivers
> 
> My Xfire setup runs BF3 smooth as butter on ultra w/ 4x msaa @ 1440p


Here's a reference to a post I made a couple of dozen pages ago: http://www.overclock.net/t/1375478/official-battlefield-4-information-discussion-thread/3350#post_20901942

I have 2x 7970s at 1225/1800 and am using the latest beta drivers. 13.10 Beta 2s. You can see in my pics the usage of my cards also.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> So I love the fact that they have the downsampling option right in the game! What an amazing idea. I really hope that this becomes the standard way of doing AA for the future, it makes such a huge difference in little things.
> 
> Here's some shots... not a huge difference in static scenes, but it's very noticeable while moving. The only bad thing is the frame hit... these are some of the hardest hit areas. The first are at 125% and the second is at 200%.
> 
> *125%*
> 
> *200%*
> 
> *125%*
> 
> *200%*


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Judging by the fact that in BF3 on the 24/7 metro servers you could lead the game in points just by throwing med kits I would say it might be a tactic to balance out the points.
> However I hope it is just a bug because no points = no med kits when you need them.


That's what I thought too. Maybe EA thought "give medkits to help the team, not to help your points".

Also the way that medkits work changed as well. You can no longer throw a medkit and have it used by more than 1 person. Now in BF4 when you throw the medkit, the first injured player grabs it, medkit heals him and than dissapears. That I am sure is not a bug.

I think they wanted to make it more realistic with 1 medkit per soldier healing.


----------



## IAmDay

LOL WUT? On Ultra....maybe a glitch?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I would NEVER call anyone a liar on the internet unless I knew they were lying.
> 
> That being said what cards are you xfiring? what drivers?
> 
> I just find it VERY hard to believe since mine runs like total garbage with xfire enabled..... t ried both 13.10 beta drivers
> 
> My Xfire setup runs BF3 smooth as butter on ultra w/ 4x msaa @ 1440p


I have not played more then 20 mins but i was getting as low as 40 fps and poor GPU usage with Beta 1. With Beta 2 i dont drop below 60 fps. My HD 7970s are @ 1200Mhz/1600MHz


----------



## Stay Puft

Someone school me on the versions. Can i just buy BF4 Premium or do i need to order BF4 first THEN buy premium?


----------



## Ghost12

Awesome shooting someone on foot or from the tank and they can not just bunny hop away like the duracell bunny on speed lol. My vote is concrete boots to stay.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Someone school me on the versions. Can i just buy BF4 Premium or do i need to order BF4 first THEN buy premium?


There is one that ends in GHOSTS, at least i think that one does the whole combat thing a bit better in comparison to this joke


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Someone school me on the versions. Can i just buy BF4 Premium or do i need to order BF4 first THEN buy premium?


You buy BF4 first. Then you buy Premium if everything is same as BF3. Much rather have a version thats cheaper then buy BF4 + Premium as standalone.


----------



## djriful

My computer just died.


----------



## Jack Mac

Beta is unplayable with my 3570k at 4.2, at 4.3, at 4.4, and at 4.5 and my 670 with 327.23 and the latest BETA drivers. I get massive FPS dips caused by my CPU going to 100% usage and my GPU usage dropping to the low teens. This happens on any settings, even my preferred settings (low, with mesh ultra).


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> My computer just died.


Man really?

Which component?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> You buy BF4 first. Then you buy Premium if everything is same as BF3. Much rather have a version thats cheaper then buy BF4 + Premium as standalone.


Ugh i was hoping that wasnt the case. Thanks Zeal


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Man really?
> 
> Which component?


My brain cells.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> You buy BF4 first. Then you buy Premium if everything is same as BF3. Much rather have a version thats cheaper then buy BF4 + Premium as standalone.


Did BF3 come out then Premium a few months after? I cant remember, but anyway I would do as Zeal says, buy BF4, if you like it buy BF4 premium. If you like BF4 enough lets face it your gonna end up buying all the expansion packs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Beta is unplayable with my 3570k at 4.2, at 4.3, at 4.4, and at 4.5 and my 670 with 327.23 and the latest BETA drivers. I get massive FPS dips caused by my CPU going to 100% usage and my GPU usage dropping to the low teens. This happens on any settings, even my preferred settings (low, with mesh ultra).


This sort of behavior to me says cpu bottleneck, classic sign is CPU at full utilization and gpu usage bouncing up and down, its because the gpus are being held back. Also try geforce 320.49 drivers, they are ok for me with my rig albeit I had maybe 3 game crashes in about 10 hours?

I wouldnt say for sure its cpu bottleneck, since other people with a 3570k and gtx 780 at 1440p get over 50fps average.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> No. No one. Because this is a 64-bit app for the 50th time. Use the in-game perfoverlay command.


Didn't know it had been asked 50 times..man that's a lot









Whats the ingame overlay command? Render.drawfps 1 doesn't work anymore.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Did BF3 come out then Premium a few months after? I cant remember, but anyway I would do as Zeal says, buy BF4, if you like it buy BF4 premium. If you like BF4 enough lets face it your gonna end up buying all the expansion packs.
> This sort of behavior to me says cpu bottleneck, classic sign is CPU at full utilization and gpu usage bouncing up and down, its because the gpus are being held back.


I'm going to talk to an origin rep before i order. I was looking and when i try and process the BF4 Premium there is no mention of needed the base game first


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Didn't know it had been asked 50 times..man that's a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the ingame overlay command? Render.drawfps 1 doesn't work anymore.


You can use Fraps buddy.


----------



## mrWiggy

you can use this now

"perfOverlay.drawfps 1"


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I'm going to talk to an origin rep before i order. I was looking and when i try and process the BF4 Premium there is no mention of needed the base game first




Sorry :/

Please help by adding your Battlefield 4 Beta FPS results to this database - www.overclock.net/t/1430640/battlefield-4-beta-fps-database/0_40

Thanks


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry :/


Damnit.







Thanks silent


----------



## amd655

Best tweaks for BETA.

Gametime.maxvariableFPS put desired FPS here

EG: Gametime.maxvariablefps 35

Set this to your average FPS, to help control huge frame spikes, you will still get them, but not as noticeable, for the 2500k and 480, i run 35FPS, for 780's, 75FPS.

Having stuttering and massive issues with performance?

perfoverlay.enable 1


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Best tweaks for BETA.
> 
> Gametime.maxvariableFPS, set this to your average FPS, to help control huge frame spikes, you will still get them, but not as noticeable, for the 2500k and 480, i run 35FPS, for 780's, 75FPS.
> 
> Having stuttering and massive issues with performance?
> 
> perfoverlay.enable 1


Why do you post these 'tweaks' yet your sig says Battlefield 4 is a 'COD FLOP' and you made a YT video on the previous page saying "Dont buy this piece of ...."


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Why do you post these 'tweaks' yet your sig says Battlefield 4 is a 'COD FLOP' and you made a YT video on the previous page saying "Dont buy this piece of ...."


Because help is not allowed???

Since when is not liking a game stopped people from being helpful?

BF4 full ****** edition does not stop me helping.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> My above success was with the 320.49 drivers. I just tried the beta 331.40s and they blew chunks everywhere.


Yup.

2 buddies of mine (GTX 560Ti and GTX 780) were having all sorts of stuttering with the Beta's, they went with the 320.49 and it improved for them.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

I really dont see how I can run BF3 perfectly in xfire @ 1440p and I get garbage performance in xfire on the beta with people claiming it works great.

It goes from 40-60 fps constantly and even @ 60 fps it lags somehow

using beta2 now...

both gpu usage graphs are going all over the place


----------



## starmanwarz

90% of the posts are people saying how bad/good it runs on their PC's and only 10% comment about the actual gameplay









Relax guys, it is just the first day of beta. It will get BETTER. If you think your 3 months old PC sucks take a look at my sig and have a good laugh.

So, is the gameplay better than BF3? I've been watching streams all day and it looks very fun to play.


----------



## cjwally

5pm cannot come soon enough...

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> 90% of the posts are people saying how bad/good it runs on their PC's and only 10% comment about the actual gameplay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relax guys, it is just the first day of beta. It will get BETTER. If you think your 3 month old PC sucks take a look at my sig and have a good laugh.
> 
> So, is the gameplay better than BF3? *I've been watching streams all day and it looks very fun to play*.


Complete opposite so far, and the map don't help, Domination with this map is basically Metro TDM, and conquest is better for this map, just the rest of the game so far lets it down.

Inb4 rage at me for speaking mind.


----------



## villain

The current beta is much more optimized than BF3 was on release. It runs great on a 7970 GHz. The FOV slider that goes up to 120 is great too.

I don't like how the game looks and plays exactly like BF3. This is not a bad thing for people who played and enjoyed BF3 a lot. But people who haven't played BF3 yet could just pick it up cheap and get an almost identical experience. I might pick BF4 up at a later point when there's a premium edition.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I really dont see how I can run BF3 perfectly in xfire @ 1440p and I get garbage performance in xfire on the beta with people claiming it works great.
> 
> It goes from 40-60 fps constantly and even @ 60 fps it lags somehow
> 
> using beta2 now...
> 
> both gpu usage graphs are going all over the place


Did you do a clean install of the drivers? I can only guess that the 7970s are just simply getting better performance out of the game. Or the resolution bump could just be that big a deal to Vram... did you check usage? Sorry.









Does the beta get patches as time passes to see if things can get fixed? Anyone know?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> 90% of the posts are people saying how bad/good it runs on their PC's and only 10% comment about the actual gameplay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relax guys, it is just the first day of beta. It will get BETTER. If you think your 3 month old PC sucks take a look at my sig and have a good laugh.
> 
> So, is the gameplay better than BF3? I've been watching streams all day and it looks very fun to play.


Its hard to say so early as you mention, but the intial underlying feeling I get is yes its better. BF3, after playing for so long now, is getting boring, whereas BF4 seems to be fresh, the tanks move/shoot differently, the attack helicopters are worlds apart they move so differently, seem to be vastly more powerful when your using them but this is kept from being overpowering by the fact you have limited ammo









The snipers are also much different, in that they are harder to use. In fact I find all the weapons more difficult to use, which I guess is a good thing as it will make BF4 more challenging.

The way I look at it, I enjoyed the BF3 beta but the bugs irritated the hell out of me, but ive gone on to play BF3 for almost 500 hours. I kinda feel the same with BF4, so I guess I should enjoy it just as much. Also VOIP is a nice addition, albeit if not many people use it.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Did BF3 come out then Premium a few months after? I cant remember, but anyway I would do as Zeal says, buy BF4, if you like it buy BF4 premium. If you like BF4 enough lets face it your gonna end up buying all the expansion packs.
> This sort of behavior to me says cpu bottleneck, classic sign is CPU at full utilization and gpu usage bouncing up and down, its because the gpus are being held back. Also try geforce 320.49 drivers, they are ok for me with my rig albeit I had maybe 3 game crashes in about 10 hours?


Doubt it, more like poor optimization. I got excellent FPS in BF3, but I can't get good FPS in this beta.


----------



## starmanwarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Its hard to say so early as you mention, but the intial underlying feeling I get is yes its better. BF3, after playing for so long now, is getting boring, whereas BF4 seems to be fresh, the tanks move/shoot differently, the attack helicopters are worlds apart they move so differently, seem to be vastly more powerful when your using them but this is kept from being overpowering by the fact you have limited ammo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The snipers are also much different, in that they are harder to use. In fact I find all the weapons more difficult to use, which I guess is a good thing as it will make BF4 more challenging.
> 
> The way I look at it, I enjoyed the BF3 beta but the bugs irritated the hell out of me, but ive gone on to play BF3 for almost 500 hours. I kinda feel the same with BF4, so I guess I should enjoy it just as much. Also VOIP is a nice addition, albeit if not many people use it.


Awesome


----------



## MerkageTurk

played for an hour and it seems quite good but the downside is if i choose 200% scaling it feels laggy; 100% seems perfect.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> played for an hour and it seems quite good but the downside is if i choose 200% scaling it feels laggy; 100% seems perfect.


Explanation of what the setting does:

_The setting is basically like supersampling/downsampling. It takes your resolution you're using and times it by that amount.

It works in fact like this... 1080 x 150% = 1620... then 1080 x 200 would be equal to a 2160p resolution. So if you're at 1440p then at 200% you'll be at 2880 and so on. The games internal engine makes it display at that resolution and then downsamples it to your resolution. It's the opposite of what the consoles do with upscaling a 720p image to 1080p.

If you use under 100% then yes, you're lowering your output resolution the game is being ran at, by whatever percentage it is being set to. Just like consoles do._


----------



## amd655

Going to roll back my drivers on both Nvidia PC's, i really think it could be these beta drivers giving such crap results.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Explanation of what the setting does:
> 
> _The setting is basically like supersampling/downsampling. It takes your resolution you're using and times it by that amount.
> 
> It works in fact like this... 1080 x 150% = 1620... then 1080 x 200 would be equal to a 2160p resolution. So if you're at 1440p then at 200% you'll be at 2880 and so on. The games internal engine makes it display at that resolution and then downsamples it to your resolution. It's the opposite of what the consoles do with upscaling a 720p image to 1080p.
> 
> If you use under 100% then yes, you're lowering your output resolution the game is being ran at, by whatever percentage it is being set to. Just like consoles do._


If thats the case should you be running it at like 1600x900 with 120% scale or something to get around 1080?


----------



## Shiromar

I definitely hope that they fix the CPU issue at launch. At least I hope it's a bug. I'm running my 2500k @ 4.3 Ghz and it's being bottlenecked pretty badly. I disabled CFX and am just running my 1 7950 @ 1100/1400 and my CPU usage is still ~95%. When I had crossfire enabled I was getting 99% on one card and 33% on the other. I'd really hate to have to upgrade my Mobo/CPU just to get the full use out of these cards. Definitely crushed my dreams of upgrading to a 1440p 120hz monitor.

On a different note though I've been having an absolute blast with my squad. There was 6 of us running around dominating the server constantly. A few things that I think could be improved

1) Minigun on the transport chopper needs to do more damage. It's ridiculous that it takes a 5 second burst of 7.62 @ 3,000 RPM to kill a soldier. I think the damage should be increased by 50%, but then the amount of firing time should be shortened to compensate. Kill people quicker, but be able to take less down in the amount of time.

2) Reload time on the chopper ammo after you've extinguished it all seems to be too long. While it's nice that you have to pay more attention to your ammo and be more careful, you're practically worthless when you're on 0.


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

My Hardware Specs:
- AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE Quad-Core @ Stock 3.4GHz
- Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 XT Tahiti LE 2GB
- 4GB G.SKILL DDR3 1333MHz

Battlefield 4 Settings + Framerate:
- LOWEST GRAPHICAL SETTINGS @ 1280 X 720 --- 35 - 50 FPS
- MEDIUM GRAPHICAL SETTINGS @ 1280 X 720 --- 30 - 45 FPS
- HIGH GRAPHICAL SETTINGS @ 1280 X 720 --- 25 - 45 FPS
- ULTRA GRAPHICAL SETTINGS @ 1280 X 720 --- 15 - 40 FPS

AMD Driver Version - 13.9
Framerate Monitor - In-Game (PerfOverlay.DrawFps 1)


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> My Hardware Specs:
> - AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE Quad-Core @ Stock 3.4GHz
> - Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 XT Tahiti LE 2GB
> - 4GB G.SKILL DDR3 1333MHz
> 
> Battlefield 4 Settings + Framerate:
> - LOWEST GRAPHICAL SETTINGS @ 1280 X 720 --- 35 - 50 FPS
> - MEDIUM GRAPHICAL SETTINGS @ 1280 X 720 --- 30 - 45 FPS
> - HIGH GRAPHICAL SETTINGS @ 1280 X 720 --- 25 - 45 FPS
> - ULTRA GRAPHICAL SETTINGS @ 1280 X 720 --- 15 - 40 FPS
> 
> AMD Driver Version - 13.9
> Framerate Monitor - In-Game (PerfOverlay.DrawFps 1)


I would say its the Ram and CPU that have you there buddy


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I would NEVER call anyone a liar on the internet unless I knew they were lying.
> 
> That being said what cards are you xfiring? what drivers?
> 
> I just find it VERY hard to believe since mine runs like total garbage with xfire enabled..... t ried both 13.10 beta drivers
> 
> My Xfire setup runs BF3 smooth as butter on ultra w/ 4x msaa @ 1440p


Perhaps i5 is the culprit here?
I'm running 3570k at 4.5ghz
660ti SLI at 1200ghz
@1440 on high settings with AA off

getting 50-60 on average but sometimes CPU usage goes upto 100% and fps drops to 20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Beta is unplayable with my 3570k at 4.2, at 4.3, at 4.4, and at 4.5 and my 670 with 327.23 and the latest BETA drivers. I get massive FPS dips caused by my CPU going to 100% usage and my GPU usage dropping to the low teens. This happens on any settings, even my preferred settings (low, with mesh ultra).


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> If thats the case should you be running it at like 1600x900 with 120% scale or something to get around 1080?


Or if you have a 1080p display... then you could simply run it at it's native resolution and leave it at 100%? Right?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

You know one thing I love about the BETA?
There's no real bottlenecks - it is a REAL BF map - although it is a big small.
I went off Xbox and joined a BF3 game on PC - Davaman on CQ - absolutely HORRIBLE - bottleneck point 24/7 - to the point that it felt like playing team fortress 2.
Constant reviving + sniping randomly at places and getting blown up.
In fact, metro or any other bottlneck maps in BF3 (vanilla ones mainly) feel like play TF2.
I ONLY just got TF2 and have been plying it with my friend for a laugh.

Guess what- we tried joining a BF3 game together- we spent a good portion of 15mins attempting to join and being refused by EA due to server problems/battlelog problems - you name it.
So I said - screw this crap lets play TF2.
Bearing in mind I have only 2hrs gameplay on TF2, I opted for that over BF3 PC.

EA just HAVE TO GET their crap act together. It is dismal.
Two friends can't play on the same team with ease - it takes effort to try and get it setup and up and running.

And yes graphics on BF3 were beautiful, but end of the day - I want to play the game, not stare at it.
BF4 on console was HORRID in graphics but man o man, did I just PICK UP AND PLAY IT - so EASY to get in and OUT of the game - PC on the other hand, effort and annoyance.
That's why I hated PC gaming back 5-6years ago, and now I remember.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Or if you have a 1080p display... then you could simply run it at it's native resolution and leave it at 100%? Right?


Yes I understand but I was just wondering if its possible lol


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Did you do a clean install of the drivers? I can only guess that the 7970s are just simply getting better performance out of the game. Or the resolution bump could just be that big a deal to Vram... did you check usage? Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the beta get patches as time passes to see if things can get fixed? Anyone know?


the 7970 getting more out of the game makes little to no sense. They are basically the same card once you OC a 7950...

both my 7950s are oced rock stable in bf3 run it butter smooth.

Something is wrong with this beta.. which is fine it is beta.

But it is def screwed up for xfire even if not everyone is having the issue.

I'm not hitting a vram issue since it runs fine with one 7950


----------



## $ilent

Only issues i ever have with bf3 is sometimes if me and my bro are on same server we sometimes get kicked at same time from that server.

But if a server has spare slots i can join with friends easily. Its come a long way battlelog with the constant updates to make it better, it used to be a right mess last year.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> the 7970 getting more out of the game makes little to no sense. They are basically the same card once you OC a 7950...
> 
> both my 7950s are oced rock stable in bf3 run it butter smooth.
> 
> Something is wrong with this beta.. which is fine it is beta.
> 
> But it is def screwed up for xfire even if not everyone is having the issue.
> 
> I'm not hitting a vram issue since it runs fine with one 7950


Other than re-installing the 13.10 beta 2s again... I don't see what else you could do. I have not seen many others with similar set ups as mine post their results though. So it could be related to some other random thing too.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Other than re-installing the 13.10 beta 2s again... I don't see what else you could do. I have not seen many others with similar set ups as mine post their results though. So it could be related to some other random thing too.


I just reinstalled them. Ran the installer hit remove, rebooted, reinstalled beta2.

I think there is actually bad server lag too atm. so i'm not sure it was a great test.


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> My Hardware Specs:
> - AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE Quad-Core @ Stock 3.4GHz
> - Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 XT Tahiti LE 2GB
> - 4GB G.SKILL DDR3 1333MHz
> 
> Battlefield 4 Settings + Framerate:
> - LOWEST GRAPHICAL SETTINGS @ 1280 X 720 --- 35 - 50 FPS
> - MEDIUM GRAPHICAL SETTINGS @ 1280 X 720 --- 30 - 45 FPS
> - HIGH GRAPHICAL SETTINGS @ 1280 X 720 --- 25 - 45 FPS
> - ULTRA GRAPHICAL SETTINGS @ 1280 X 720 --- 15 - 40 FPS
> 
> AMD Driver Version - 13.9
> Framerate Monitor - In-Game (PerfOverlay.DrawFps 1)


I forgot to mention that my 7870 XT's core clock is at 925MHz-975MHz (dynamically overclocks) and has a memory clock of 1500MHz.


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Question:

Will I be able to at least take screenshots of BF4 with MSI Afterburner, or does that not work either?


----------



## BulletSponge

Well the game has certainly changed my mind on the rig I am building for my daughter. I had planned on building her a budget AMD rig but now I'm considering buying a 3770k, giving her my 3570k and one of my 670's and buying the best GPU I can for @ $600 next tax return.


----------



## pc-illiterate

screenshots = yes

nice little graphic glitch


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> You can use Fraps buddy.


I know i just don't like fraps


----------



## rubicsphere

It's starting to grow on me and I fully realize it will only get better. I was getting terrible performance last night but after reducing an overclock and using the game time.maxvariablefps 60 and vsync off it's been butter smooth and enjoyable. I dislike this map and don't feel it's representative of the more open environments that will be in the final game. Personally I'm more excited for BF4 now than I was before beta. My 2 pennies.

Ps: this game needs CPU cores over clock speed it seems. It's using 8 of my physical cores and seems to be skipping over the HT "cores". I'm getting the same performance at 3.5ghz from 4.05ghz


----------



## Totally Dubbed

No one else saw my glitch when I was within the wall?
In fact no one commented on the *video I posted*...


----------



## djriful

Glory 1440p screen at Ultra


----------



## redalert

Do the guns tend kick more than BF3 or is just me? The gunplay feels more like how the guns felt in BF2 and BC2.


----------



## akaNaga

The ak that comes with the assault class feels like a laser gun. It's pretty ridiculous but I love sniping sniper with my ak lol









EDIT: this was an answer for redalert


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Do the guns tend kick more than BF3 or is just me? The gunplay feels more like how the guns felt in BF2 and BC2.


I found less...assault rifle at least hardly kicks. Really easy to use.


----------



## tango bango

I read on face book that the devs over at COD are LTAO while reading the forums over at EA.


----------



## akaNaga

Wouldn't be surprised since this is one of the worst beta release I've ever saw in my gaming history. I'm usually on the side of "it's a beta guys calm down" but this time it's EA and they aren't helping themselves cause their posting "how to fin the right server" when half ~maybe more can't even play the game.


----------



## pel

Well i just fixed the spikes, had to hard erase the drivers DDU v7.8, restart pc and i installed 326.41 version, heard older version working even better, now i run the game 40-60 fps with a normal performance without crazy 20 fps spikes


----------



## timaishu

Only getting 10-15 fps no matter how low the settings are. CPU is at 100% while gpu doesn't go past 25%.


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> I read on face book that the devs over at COD are LTAO while reading the forums over at EA.


They need to get off the forums and go walk their dogs.


----------



## akaNaga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Played some more, i can confirm the game sucks major ass.


The game is amazing. EA is ass. They haven't posted anything about the major CPU lag when playing or why people can't even get past the load screen.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Agreed. On Xbox a dude was saying: I've played betas and I know what to expect, but this...this is worse than the bf3 beta, by miles and it even hurts my eyes looking at the screen, EA really don't know how to release betas.
I agree with him.
Same applies for fifa - utterly horrible demos


----------



## djriful

Anyone know how to turn off VOIP? I join in a server and all I heard it a nuthead kid yelling and whining. Seriously


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timaishu*
> 
> Only getting 10-15 fps no matter how low the settings are. CPU is at 100% while gpu doesn't go past 25%.


Do you have an SSD? It doesn't look like you do. Maybe this is a problem? I am running a 670, minor overclock, on a 1440p an getting between 40-60. It does dip down to 25-30 sometimes which sucks, but you should be better then that.


----------



## akaNaga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Anyone know how to turn off VOIP? I join in a server and all I heard it a nuthead kid yelling and whining. Seriously


Audio or Gameplay menu isnt if I recall. Sorry can't help you much more than that I can't load a game.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Glory 1440p screen at Ultra


Game is gorgeous at 1600P and Ultra
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> SSD cure to FPS issues and terrible games.


Could you please stop trolling this thread. You dont like the game. We get it. Dont have to keep repeating it every 10 minutes


----------



## tango bango

I found a post from dice regarding the beta. It seem this is a old ( very old beta ). So the big question is will Dice give us a new beta thats more current and why they gave this one.


----------



## Mbalmer

I played the game for over 5 hours today and had a blast doing so. This is day one Beta. If you expected this to go perfectly then you haven't been around pc gaming for very long. Yes the server was lagging, but that can also be blamed on the jackasses with 250+ pings.

Just everyone calm down and let them sort it out. You are acting like this is the best that Dice and EA can do and this is release. It will get better. That is a FACT.


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Getting the truth out there is not trolling, stay mad that your fanboy inside is in denial.


Yup... some people will buy anything that just don't work.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> I played the game for over 5 hours today and had a blast doing so. This is day one Beta. If you expected this to go perfectly then you haven't been around pc gaming for very long. Yes the server was lagging, but that can also be blamed on the jackasses with 250+ pings.
> 
> Just everyone calm down and let them sort it out. You are acting like this is the best that Dice and EA can do and this is release. It will get better. That is a FACT.


Said that with BF3...........................................................

http://www.mordorhq.com/showthread.php?11322-Your-BF4-Beta-impressions


----------



## BulletSponge

So who's taking bets on which game gets optimized first, BF4 or Arma 3?


----------



## amd655

GTA IV


----------



## Dart06

I'm going to reinstall this game on my SSD and see if there's any difference for me.


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Said that with BF3...........................................................
> 
> http://www.mordorhq.com/showthread.php?11322-Your-BF4-Beta-impressions


That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> That doesn't make any sense.


Ignore him. He's just trolling


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Ignore him. He's just trolling


Shall we do history lessons?

BF3 went through the same thing, never got better, it actually became more broken, but most of us got used to it as they already sucked down our 100 or so pounds and dollars for DLC and premium.

I have not bought anything this time and it will stay that way.


----------



## navit

Has anybody had trouble downloading? I get to 99% and it jumps back to 81%. This has been going on in an endless loop.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Twinnuke

Anyone else just having the game exit after a quick flash under the map and black screen. Exits with no error. Reminds me of pb errors on BF3 but I just did what I always did to fix those.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twinnuke*
> 
> Anyone else just having the game exit after a quick flash under the map and black screen. Exits with no error. Reminds me of pb errors on BF3 but I just did what I always did to fix those.


Yes had it a lot, and when changing map it will sometime freeze and crash.


----------



## IAmDay

I can't handle this. On BF3 I can play @ High settings and record with dxtory in the 90-120fps and here I can't even play the game at anything higher than 50 with huge lag spikes and fps drops. Not to mention the crashes and errors every game. Sorry but I'm out


----------



## Modus

Theirs a block option if you click on his name. I'm surprised mods haven't done anything yet.

EDIT: I'm pretty sure Origin will grant refunds if you aren't happy with your purchase.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> I'm going to reinstall this game on my SSD and see if there's any difference for me.


Did you try the beta drivers? Sorry if posted that info earlier too many posts in this thread. Beta drivers fixed my problem with my 670. I had drops down to 5 fps with the 327 drivers


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modus*
> 
> Theirs a block option if you click on his name. I'm surprised mods haven't done anything yet.


Why would they? speaking about the game is not trolling, the sooner people learn what trolling is the better.


----------



## Jack Mac

This..is a joke.
Love you BF4 beta.


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Did you try the beta drivers? Sorry if posted that info earlier too many posts in this thread. Beta drivers fixed my problem with my 670. I had drops down to 5 fps with the 327 drivers


I have used the following drivers:

320.00
320.49
326.80
331.40

The 320.49 drivers have been the best for me.


----------



## Chief7285

il hold off on picking this up on launch day, so far its nothing but a steaming pile of crap because of performance issues. Seems like the only people who are getting good framerate are the people with i7's or FX 83** series. il wait 3 months than decide if it has performance issues


----------



## $ilent

I see alot of people posting on here putting the game down...guys come on its a beta. Its meant to play bad so that they can iron out the problems, you all know this. The exact same thing happened with BF3, it was shocking during the beta, they fixed it and look at it now. We all like BF3 so much we've been looking forward to BF4 for months.

It will get better, just need to play the beta and let EA/DICE pick up the problems.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> So I love the fact that they have the downsampling option right in the game! What an amazing idea. I really hope that this becomes the standard way of doing AA for the future, it makes such a huge difference in little things.
> 
> Here's some shots... not a huge difference in static scenes, but it's very noticeable while moving. The only bad thing is the frame hit... these are some of the hardest hit areas. The first are at 125% and the second is at 200%.
> 
> *125%*
> 
> *200%*
> 
> *125%*
> 
> *200%*


what is this for? u didt explain what it does?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> what is this for? u didt explain what it does?


I did in this post below...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Explanation of what the setting does:
> 
> _The setting is basically like supersampling/downsampling. It takes your resolution you're using and times it by that amount.
> 
> It works in fact like this... 1080 x 150% = 1620... then 1080 x 200 would be equal to a 2160p resolution. So if you're at 1440p then at 200% you'll be at 2880 and so on. The games internal engine makes it display at that resolution and then downsamples it to your resolution. It's the opposite of what the consoles do with upscaling a 720p image to 1080p.
> 
> If you use under 100% then yes, you're lowering your output resolution the game is being ran at, by whatever percentage it is being set to. Just like consoles do._


----------



## Dart06

Does anyone know if people at Dice/EA have acknowledged whether or not the CPU issues people are having are legitimate and not just bad optimization? I'll be pretty disappointed if my 2500k for some reason cannot handle this game. I think that's been my issue more than my 670 at the moment.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> Does anyone know if people at Dice/EA have acknowledged whether or not the CPU issues people are having are legitimate and not just bad optimization? I'll be pretty disappointed if my 2500k for some reason cannot handle this game. I think that's been my issue more than my 670 at the moment.


----------



## $ilent

Dart06 check out the beta database thread, malmental put a good graph up making things looks ok for you 2500k owners!


----------



## Baasha

Not sure why so many people seem to be having issues with performance in the Beta?!?

I'm playing at 5160x2560 AND recording at 4K (4096x2184 @ 30FPS) and it holds 30FPS most of the times.

When I'm not recording, and with V-Sync "ON", I'm at 60FPS solid.

Reinstalling the beta drivers may help.

Also, an issue I'm having is none of the recorded videos play on WMP Classic or VLC. It must be the driver but I'm not sure if anyone else is having this issue(?). I'm recording gameplay using DxTory.


----------



## sydas

I love this game.


----------



## redalert

this ******ed game game is asking me to install punkbuster I click the link and it goes to the BF3 punkbuster version


----------



## ihatelolcats

gee why are people complaining? i have an i7 and 4 titans and my performance is fine

lmao


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Going to roll back my drivers on both Nvidia PC's, i really think it could be these beta drivers giving such crap results.


Looking forward to your reply here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Did you try the beta drivers? Sorry if posted that info earlier too many posts in this thread. Beta drivers fixed my problem with my 670. I had drops down to 5 fps with the 327 drivers
> 
> 
> 
> I have used the following drivers:
> 
> 320.00
> 320.49
> 326.80
> 331.40
> 
> The 320.49 drivers have been the best for me.
Click to expand...

Good info, I think I will try those next. My work rig that I'm playing on, gpu usage is about 35-60%, cpu is about maxed. I can understand that the cpu is a bottleneck, even for BF3 it is, but at least I can get good fps in BF3. Hopefully this is just a driver issue for a lot of us.


----------



## Dart06

Well, I would think most peoples problems are related to:

CPU optimization being awful
Video Memory being maxed that could cause some of the framedipping for Nvidia cards?
GPU optimization being awful

I hope the beta receives a patch.


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

I'm glad they had a beta, so that i could see these issues before wasting my money and buying premium again. Thanks DICE, because now i just cancelled my preorder...


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I see alot of people posting on here putting the game down...guys come on its a beta. Its meant to play bad so that they can iron out the problems, you all know this. The exact same thing happened with BF3, it was shocking during the beta, they fixed it and look at it now. We all like BF3 so much we've been looking forward to BF4 for months.
> 
> It will get better, just need to play the beta and let EA/DICE pick up the problems.


Bf3 beta ran perfect on my sig rig and Xbox 360. This game is not too different graphically. On bf3 with ultra and 1080p I get 60-90fps. Any game. In bf4, for 32p, I get 10-61 fps with most of the time it being on the lower half and that's using medium settings. Beta drivers vs 320.49 made almost no difference


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Looking forward to your reply here.
> .


Exactly the same as beta driver, i actually do not see the use for the beta driver o.0


----------



## Invaderscs

Ugh can't join a game anymore. Gets stuck loading the level and never gets past it.


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> Well, I would think most peoples problems are related to:
> 
> CPU optimization being awful
> Video Memory being maxed that could cause some of the framedipping for Nvidia cards?
> GPU optimization being awful
> 
> I hope the beta receives a patch.


works well with new amd 13.10v2
single 7970 I run all low at 5040xx1050 and frames are a bit lower than bf3 for sure buts its beta, cant really complain much.


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper*
> 
> works well with new amd 13.10v2
> single 7970 I run all low at 5040xx1050 and frames are a bit lower than bf3 for sure buts its beta, cant really complain much.


I think a lot more people with Nvidia cards have been having issues. I haven't seen that many in regards to AMD cards.


----------



## redalert

if anyone has any issue with punkpuster look at this thread http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065213673777210/


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Anyone know how to turn off VOIP? I join in a server and all I heard it a nuthead kid yelling and whining. Seriously


there a box to uncheck voip in sound options.


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chief7285*
> 
> il hold off on picking this up on launch day, so far its nothing but a steaming pile of crap because of performance issues. Seems like the only people who are getting good framerate are the people with i7's or FX 83** series. il wait 3 months than decide if it has performance issues


I'm going to have to agree here. I will wait a month or 2 and see what happens.. I have not said anything here as I know most don't like alienware. I got my new PC a couple of days ago with a i7-4930K and all the bells and whistles. The Bf4 beta still play crap with it. I tried it on my i7-975 rig and same thing. Its not the hardware if so I just can't imagin that. Its the game itself. So my pre-orer will be canceled and this PC will be sent back. No sense in wasting good money after bad.


----------



## BulletSponge

Hmm, empty server gives a steady 60-80 fairly smooth but add players and it turns to cr-cr-crap. I'm gonna wager a guess a lot of these issues are server side.
Edit- I spoke too soon. it ran fine for a few minutes then back to more of the same.


----------



## Agoniizing

how do i monitor cpu usage in game?


----------



## BulletSponge

double post


----------



## amd655

LOLOLOL all servers are empty... pretty much, i wonder why?


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> LOLOLOL all servers are empty... pretty much, i wonder why?


LOL


----------



## theturbofd

My first impressions


----------



## ihatelolcats

AMD stock plummets as EA's newest AAA game flops
top exec: "how could we have made such a huge mistake"


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

So do Nvidia beta drivers help at all in this craptastic game or are the 327.23 as good as it gets?


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> So do Nvidia beta drivers help at all in this craptastic game or are the 327.23 as good as it gets?


Your mileage may vary. It didn't help me.


----------



## IAmDay

What are the best Nvidia drivers?


----------



## zinfinion

320.49 seems to be the consensus.


----------



## Agoniizing

HOW DO I MONITOR CPU USAGE IN GAME?!?!?!


----------



## IAmDay

So should I download 320.49?


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 320.49 seems to be the consensus.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> So should I download 320.49?


That's what I've been running and it's been the best yet.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> HOW DO I MONITOR CPU USAGE IN GAME?!?!?!


Open console with tilde ~

PerfOverlay.DrawGraph 1


----------



## HairyGamer

Why all of this wining about frames and pointing fingers at Nvidia?

I''ve only got a 670 - I'm running ultra settings at 1080p - Motion blur off, MSAA is off because I don't find it necessary at 1080p with FXAA in use. I pull a steady 45-100 FPS with the average being easily 65-75 FPS. I know I have a beast CPU but I wouldn't think it's that badly optimized on the CPU end of things.. I've found that the beta is running more smoothly on my PC than BF3 does to be completely honest









Anyway, I hope they sort out the issues soon for those of you having stuttering









I'm running 331.40 BTW.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> I think a lot more people with Nvidia cards have been having issues. I haven't seen that many in regards to AMD cards.


A lot of people I chatted to doesn't know about 331.40 driver. It just came out like yesterday.


----------



## tango bango

Don't know if it helps, but I got it to work better with less lag. I turned off my antivirus and firewall and it played pretty good, not great but better.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> A lot of people I chatted to doesn't know about 331.40 driver. It just came out like yesterday.


I just downloaded the CC 13.10 Beta 2 and got worse performance than when i was running 13.10 Beta 1. So rolling back.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HairyGamer*
> 
> Why all of this wining about frames and pointing fingers at Nvidia?
> 
> I''ve only got a 670 - I'm running ultra settings at 1080p - Motion blur off, MSAA is off because I don't find it necessary at 1080p with FXAA in use. I pull a steady 45-100 FPS with the average being easily 65-75 FPS. I know I have a beast CPU but I wouldn't think it's that badly optimized on the CPU end of things.. I've found that the beta is running more smoothly on my PC than BF3 does to be completely honest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I hope they sort out the issues soon for those of you having stuttering


It seems to be a combo of Nvidia drivers and CPU utilization. The supposedly optimized for BF4 beta drivers are categorically worse than drivers from July. For most people, when using anything other than the 320.49 drivers the CPU utilization goes bonkers.

It's neither whining nor pointing fingers, it is merely observing what is occurring.

It also seems that having a beastly CPU averts the issue as well, which is why you don't appear to be affected by it.


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> A lot of people I chatted to doesn't know about 331.40 driver. It just came out like yesterday.


Everyone on here "should" know about the 331.4 driver. It didn't help my game experience, just made it worse.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HairyGamer*
> 
> Why all of this wining about frames and pointing fingers at Nvidia?
> 
> I''ve only got a 670 - I'm running ultra settings at 1080p - Motion blur off, MSAA is off because I don't find it necessary at 1080p with FXAA in use. I pull a steady 45-100 FPS with the average being easily 65-75 FPS. I know I have a beast CPU but I wouldn't think it's that badly optimized on the CPU end of things.. I've found that the beta is running more smoothly on my PC than BF3 does to be completely honest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I hope they sort out the issues soon for those of you having stuttering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running 331.40 BTW.


My frames are crap coz Im running 3 monitors, only gaming on one tho and also running Rainmeter to monitor everything on my pc. to even play the game I need to close Rainmeter altogether or my frames go from a slightly steady 50 to 5









Im not blaming Nvidia Im blaming EA for not coding this better to support Nvidia cards


----------



## djriful

Funny, I've never seen so much stress on my TITAN running BF4 vs other games. Good time I just ordered a waterblock for it over the weekend.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> My frames are crap coz Im running 3 monitors, only gaming on one tho and also running Rainmeter to monitor everything on my pc. to even play the game I need to close Rainmeter altogether or my frames go from a slightly steady 50 to 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not blaming Nvidia Im blaming EA for not coding this better to support Nvidia cards


Yes, Rainmeter. The first few hours I use it, I knew it was eating up CPU. Use http://www.hwinfo.com/ instead.


----------



## djriful

Known issues are here: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065670087220083/

Quote:


> (PC) We have received reports of Freezes and Crashes affecting the BF4 Beta client. Our team is currently investigating this matter and we will update you here as soon as we know more.
> 
> If you are affected by a Freeze or a Crash upon joining a game, and the error message "BF4 Beta has stopped working" appears, please make sure your Windows is fully updated and your Graphic card is running on its latest driver. Alternatively, some players using GeForce drivers were able to fix this by downgrading their driver to an earlier version.
> 
> (PC) We received report of unusually low performances, and are currently looking into that as well.
> 
> (PC) Please note that the Battlefield 4 Beta does not support Win32 and 32 Bit operating systems.
> 
> (PC) Video settings may not be saved after rebooting the game.
> 
> (PC) The tooltip "E" to enter the Venom is visible at a 400 meter distance.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> Afterburner and Precision don't work on 64-bit games


What program should I use instead? I need to increase voltage on my cores.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> (PC) The tooltip "E" to enter the Venom is visible at a 400 meter distance.


I'm always amused by bugs like this.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Yes, Rainmeter. The first few hours I use it, I knew it was eating up CPU. Use http://www.hwinfo.com/ instead.


lol I use that to monitor my stuff on Rainmeter


----------



## redalert

any info on how BF4 runs on Win7 vs Win8?


----------



## ikjadoon

I'm on the 331 BETA.

1080p, all settings on low, rig in sig: 80+ FPS most of the time. A few drops into the 50s. 64p conquest puts the most hurt, but it's still incredibly playable.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching*
> 
> What program should I use instead? I need to increase voltage on my cores.


They work just fine as far as setting overclocks and voltages. It is the RivaTuner Statistics Server OSD that is incompatible with 64bit exes.

Also, you're probably best off unticking all the active hardware monitoring graphs in the Monitoring tab. That or just right click on the graphs and select Pause.


----------



## bigtonyman1138

no stutter still. been pretty fun so far.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Nubs don't understand what a BETA is about apparently.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> They work just fine as far as setting overclocks and voltages. It is the RivaTuner Statistics Server OSD that is incompatible with 64bit exes.
> 
> Also, you're probably best off unticking all the active hardware monitoring graphs in the Monitoring tab. That or just right click on the graphs and select Pause.


Single GTX680 works great but I keep getting that annoying DirectX bug crash in SLI. I am going to try Nvidia Inspector. SLI works great in BF3.


----------



## iPDrop

Nothin like having an i7-4930k, three GTX 760's and access to BF4 Beta, yet not being able to use any of these.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching*
> 
> Single GTX680 works great but I keep getting that annoying DirectX bug crash in SLI. I am going to try Nvidia Inspector. SLI works great in BF3.


SLI "worked" as in not crashing for me, but performance was worse. The few rounds I did play with just a single GPU with the 320.49s were mostly decent, a few sudden dips here and there.

Gameplay is pretty fun, but I'm going to hold off on any purchasing until I see some forward motion on getting performance up to snuff.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Nothin like having an i7-4930k, three GTX 760's and access to BF4 Beta, yet not being able to use any of these.


Crappy timing on the RMA that's for sure. Another reason I'm glad my last rig (P55) is still around as a server. Could always go back to that with my GPU in a pinch. Got a Microcenter nearby? Buy a mobo and return it in two weeks.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> I figure you are talking about the HUD size and yeah it looks like ass on higher resolutions until you put that option on 0%...
> 
> There is also an FOV option.


Are you talking about the resolution scale? I'm trying to up the resolution on the loadout screens as they look horrible, and nowhere near 1080P.


----------



## Dart06

I decided to up my OC on my 2500k to 4.6ghz from 4.3 and see if it helps at all. Will update.


----------



## IAmDay

My OC won't work :c I turn off my OC and it works. I hate running @ 3.4ghz :c


----------



## di inferi

Any fixes for not being able to get past the loading screen?


----------



## amd655

Been playing with TurboFD, both of our games crashed at the exact same time o.0

BF stopped responding, hard lock.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Any fixes for not being able to get past the loading screen?


^this

Also I think I'm just going to buy a 4670K and 770


----------



## Invaderscs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Any fixes for not being able to get past the loading screen?


I haven't been able to find one yet. I tried reinstalling directx and even reinstalling all of the beta and it still doesn't work. I was able to play about 3-4 hours worth before it just randomly wouldn't load a game.


----------



## Dart06

Now I can't get past the loading screen...


----------



## axiumone

Didn't dice say you'd be able to adjust the placement of the hud elements?


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Any fixes for not being able to get past the loading screen?


I had this happen to me a couple of times, i just kept rejoining servers until i got in one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> My OC won't work :c I turn off my OC and it works. I hate running @ 3.4ghz :c


You got crashes with your OC? My 8320 at 4.5ghz hasn't had a problem? I get the occasional BF4.exe has stopped working but i'm attributing that to the beta, most of the time it works fine.


----------



## IAmDay

Time to try more drivers and more stuff. Thinking of ditching my rig and getting new gear


----------



## Ponycar

I spoke too soon - I turned up the resolution scale to 200% and it turned my fps into a slideshow. Turned it down to 150% and same problem, seemed "ok" at 130% but all the visual fidelity was lost. Might have to upgrade my card but will probably wait until december/january to see what's out and patched and drivers and tinkering with settings.


----------



## IAmDay

So I think I found out why my pc is being mean to me. I have a OC but no chipset or cpu drivers


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Also I think I'm just going to buy a 4670K and 770


I'm holding out for Haswell-E. I see no point in either X79 or Z87. Hopefully the i5-2500k can hold it together until then.


----------



## iPDrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Crappy timing on the RMA that's for sure. Another reason I'm glad my last rig (P55) is still around as a server. Could always go back to that with my GPU in a pinch. Got a Microcenter nearby? Buy a mobo and return it in two weeks.


Already thought of that but the closest microcenter is 6 hours away. instead i bought a laptop from bestbuy and im just gonna return it when my mobo comes. I get 20-30fps in bf4 lol


----------



## Dart06

Ok, so I waited through the loading screen for like two minutes and got into a game. Just raising my OC from 4.3 to 4.5 my framerate is much more consistent. No drops with everything low and 125% res sampling at 1080p locked at 60fps.

I can deal with that for now.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> So I think I found out why my pc is being mean to me. I have a OC but no chipset or cpu drivers


What are you running by chance? If it's Sandy or even Vishera and above i would hold out to Haswell-E as zinfinion recommended.


----------



## Invaderscs

Ok for everyone getting stuck on the loading screen, try updating your punkbuster. I did that and I was able to get into a game first try. Apparently punkbusters servers are bogged down and it can't update normally so you have to download the punkbuster update thing and download it manually.


----------



## IAmDay

I get a black loading screen with just the letters loading for like 5 mins but never loads in to game. :c I hate EA


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I love when people say they will cancel their pre-orders. I find those people in general unstable. Why pre-order to begin with? I am a big fan of BF3 and with 2 years gap they had and from past experience with other games i was not expecting ground braking changes. Also thats face the cold hard facts. BF4 will be the best there is. Yes it will be better then BF3. It will be the best PC shooter for some time until next BF. Why do u think people keep buying COD in consoles over and over. Because there is no better.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Not sure why so many people seem to be having issues with performance in the Beta?!?
> 
> I'm playing at 5160x2560 AND recording at 4K (4096x2184 @ 30FPS) and it holds 30FPS most of the times.
> 
> When I'm not recording, and with V-Sync "ON", I'm at 60FPS solid.
> 
> Reinstalling the beta drivers may help.
> 
> Also, an issue I'm having is none of the recorded videos play on WMP Classic or VLC. It must be the driver but I'm not sure if anyone else is having this issue(?). I'm recording gameplay using DxTory.


SERIOUSLY, you are using 4 titans and you don't understand the performance issues posts..........................................not sure if serious.......

check out this wonderful gpu usage:


----------



## IAmDay

I finally got into a game







But super laggy and it feels like my screen is a wet mop with issues


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> SERIOUSLY, you are using 4 titans and you don't understand the performance issues posts..........................................not sure if serious.......


----------



## amd655

New fix for bad performance, enable Vsync, solved my issues.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> New fix for bad performance, enable Vsync, solved my issues.


But the lag from using Vsync


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> But the lag from using Vsync


It's there but i can live with that rather than drops into single digits.


----------



## delavan

From the get-go,

I use V-Sync, because l like it and it keep GPU power to a more decent level...

On 1920 x 1200, 60Hz, V_SYNC-ON, MEDIUM-IN GAME, i run at 40 FPS ABG.....GTX560Ti 1GB single card...


----------



## Agoniizing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> New fix for bad performance, enable Vsync, solved my issues.


Vsync?Eewwww.


----------



## CannedBullets

Man, I'm really hoping my GTX 770 and FX-6300 can handle 64 person multiplayer. My FX-6300 is at 4.5 GHz but I'm not sure if its enough.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Any fixes for not being able to get past the loading screen?


I did a repair on my install and it downloaded a 1gb update. I was able to play afterwards.


----------



## Dart06

my 2500k is doing perfectly fine now at 4.5ghz. I can play it on all low settings and enjoy it. Try it if you can OC your CPU. Worked wonders.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> my 2500k is doing perfectly fine now at 4.5ghz. I can play it on all low settings and enjoy it. Try it if you can OC your CPU. Worked wonders.


Currently @ 4ghz I hit 56C. Do I have some headroom?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> Vsync?Eewwww.


No input lag at all, i am surprised, BF3 had terrible input lag with Vsync.


----------



## djriful

I just realize there are lot things missing in this BETA vs the video we have seen, ie. explosion effect from the aircraft, etc etc,


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Currently @ 4ghz I hit 56C. Do I have some headroom?


If your load temps are 56C you probably have a little bit of headroom.

I am able to hit 4.5ghz on air with only around 65 degree temps at load. Not too bad.


----------



## Fist-Of-Freedom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I love when people say they will cancel their pre-orders. I find those people in general unstable. Why pre-order to begin with? I am a big fan of BF3 and with 2 years gap they had and from past experience with other games i was not expecting ground braking changes. Also thats face the cold hard facts. BF4 will be the best there is. Yes it will be better then BF3. It will be the best PC shooter for some time until next BF. Why do u think people keep buying COD in consoles over and over. Because there is no better.


Maybe because the game is nothing like EA hyped it to be? Many people thought they were going to go back to the roots of what made the franchise so appealing years ago, not cater to COD ADD noobs.

The game sucks dude, deal with it.


----------



## DoomDash

No one remembers how bad BF3 beta was I guess.

Also one map is hardly a judgement. I don't understand how people have made up their minds already.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fist-Of-Freedom*
> 
> Maybe because the game is nothing like EA hyped it to be? Many people thought they were going to go back to the roots of what made the franchise so appealing, not cater to COD ADD noobs.
> 
> The game sucks dude, deal with it.


Why fall for hype. Thats the story here.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Why fall for hype. Thats the story here.


Downplay.com.net.org


----------



## Fist-Of-Freedom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Why fall for hype. Thats the story here.


True story, and I'm one of the suckers.


----------



## Harry604

I turned on adaptive vsync.... and now it runs perfect

2 gtx 680 lightning and 3570k at 4.7

butter smooth ultra everything


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harry604*
> 
> I turned on adaptive vsync.... and now it runs perfect
> 
> 2 gtx 680 lightning and 3570k at 4.7
> 
> butter smooth ultra everything


Thanks for confirming


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harry604*
> 
> I turned on adaptive vsync.... and now it runs perfect
> 
> 2 gtx 680 lightning and 3570k at 4.7
> 
> butter smooth ultra everything


I'll try this and report back for my single 670.

Yep. Made it even smoother. Be sure to disable vsync in BF4 and only have adaptive on.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> I'll try this and report back for my single 670.


So will I


----------



## ZaG

Got my hands on a GTX 780 for a little while popped it in over my GTX 570 and frame wise its an improvement feels smoother but my CPU usage is still @ 95% and the 780's usage is not exceeding 65% what does this mean? should I be in the market for a new CPU?


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaG*
> 
> Got my hands on a GTX 780 for a little while popped it in over my GTX 570 and frame wise its an improvement feels smoother but my CPU usage is still @ 95% and the 780's usage is not exceeding 65% what does this mean? should I be in the market for a new CPU?


Not yet. Optimizations should fix a HUGE part of the problem. The game shouldn't be this CPU intensive. At least wait for the retail release and see if it is the same then.


----------



## alancsalt

This new Nvidia driver is a beta too, just like the game. I'd wait till the whql and the release game version are here before making any major hardware changes..


----------



## amd655

No word of a lie, i just joined as spectator, my GOD, AMAZING!

If there is one thing that beats BF3, is the spectator mode, i absolutely love it, this has now just put some real good into my mind about this game, on a competitive level with some bug ironing, this game could be epic for comp BF players.

Well done DICE for the spectator mode, now just fix the rest of the game, and i will be squared away.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Man tanks are weak at present. Both armor and the splash damage dealt (which is like none). 50 cals are way undepowered too for the size of the round. RPGs are WAY better though. Maybe a bit OP against the weak tanks now but they were pretty worthless in BF3 imo. Way less drop too I keep shooting too high. Not sure about other projectiles yet in that regard.

Also a lot more points doled out in this than BF3 and for more things. 25 for spot bonus, 10 for just hanging around a friendly flag defending, extra for having someone spawn on you as a driver etc...

Can't wait for this thing to get further debugged, tweaked, polished and added to cause it's already very fun and looks great and is a definite step up from BF3 in a multitude of ways.


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> This new Nvidia driver is a beta too, just like the game. I'd wait till the whql and the release game version are here before making any major hardware changes..


So, the current WHQL shouldn't have too much of a performance difference?

Also, how's the beta holding up on the FX-6300? I'm hoping Dice optimizes the game further. Apparently every one is getting crap performance.

I'd be playing the beta right now but I have to wait until the 4th.


----------



## Sadmoto

So I also tried the vsync, I noticed i get about 1-5 fps lower on average, but I don't get the fps drops from 35 to 5 not nearly as much as I did without.

is it just me or is the aiming off with tanks? it seems you have to aim WAAAYY higher then what you'd actually need to.
I'll try shooting a runner maybe 10-20M away, aim above the persons head, and it'll hit the ground in front of the guy. ._.

Tanks do seem a bit on the weak side for damage against other tanks at least, it takes like 5 shots to down a tank even when shooting it in the butt. @[email protected]

I hope they release a beta patch half way through the beta.

and just think guys, the more bugs you find now AND REPORT THEM, the less we will have to deal with when the game is actually released!







I hope...


----------



## DoomDash

Helicopter side guns seem weaker too.

Also, is it just me or is it much harder to kill heli pilots with a sniper rifle?

Kinda hate the map after it gets smokey.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

game just runs like utter garbage for me one card or two.... cpu usage locked to 90-100%


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Helicopter side guns seem weaker too.
> 
> Also, is it just me or is it much harder to kill heli pilots with a sniper rifle?
> 
> Kinda hate the map after it gets smokey.


Agreed everything looks like a clay model once the scraper falls, everything looks sparkly and lush before that..

Got a vid uploading showing off Spectator mode, i am very impressed with it, i mostly free cam it however


----------



## Timu

This is a screen I took from 360 version that may indicate Obliteration would come at some point hopefully.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> 
> 
> This is a screen I took from 360 version that may indicate Obliteration would come at some point hopefully.


they have oblit under the server browser for PC as well if you go under advanced settings.









I was sorta hoping they would test out defuse. :[


----------



## soul31

I hope they resolve the M320 against tanks, how the f.. to destroy a tank with M320?


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

So is anyone else having an issue accessing the beta?

I just checked my email, was told to go to my games library, and it's not there...

Ideas?


----------



## Stash9876

Are all the weapons/gadgets unlockable in the beta? The battlelog unlock page only shows a few but I know there are more because I have a weapon that isn't listed there.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> they have oblit under the server browser for PC as well if you go under advanced settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was sorta hoping they would test out defuse. :[


Well when it came to BF3 beta, there was only Rush on Operation Metro for consoles while PC gamers also had Conquest on Caspian Border so it would be cool if console gamers didn't get left out of all the modes in the beta for once.


----------



## Invaderscs

Has anyone been using the ak 5c at all? I've used it a bunch and I think its pretty overpowered.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> No word of a lie, i just joined as spectator, my GOD, AMAZING!
> 
> If there is one thing that beats BF3, is the spectator mode, i absolutely love it, this has now just put some real good into my mind about this game, on a competitive level with some bug ironing, this game could be epic for comp BF players.
> 
> Well done DICE for the spectator mode, now just fix the rest of the game, and i will be squared away.


Spectator is nice. The beta is a mess though lol. I think that might be the norm for Battlefield betas though so I'm not loosing hope yet. Rather reminds me of the poorly optimized mess that BF3 beta was. I fully understand that they use a build that is rather old. This is probably for testing their back end servers and little else. Map choice seems poor. The game play gets stale quick. Most of the die hard Battlefield players hated Metro as a beta map choice though and it turned out to be the most popular map so who am I to judge lol.

There are a couple things that have me rather worried though. Huge hit boxes and unreliable hit detection are bad enough but hey it's a BF beta we should be used to such things. Damage charts can change on a whim. The clunky movement mechanics will probably get cleaned up a bit with a better optimized release version. The *very little recoil* and *Fairfight* built in as a standard server option right under PB though are things I don't see changing and will have a severe impact on the game and not in a positive way.


----------



## amd655

Oh, and spectator revealed a lot to me, people are indeed killing people in 1 shot, you will see it in my video when a guy comes up an escalator with full health, fires first at a enemy with around 5hp and dies to the first bullet hit.

Either cheating or some MEGA messed up netcode.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

So after 10 mins to join an empty server (games on an SSD)... I cant even spawn, the stupid little screen on the left shows me spawned but Im still on the spawn screen... anyone else getting this bs?

Or the game just crashes


----------



## DoomDash

I feel like I've been dying in one shot. I used to be able to react a little before dying before.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I feel like I've been dying in one shot. I used to be able to react a little before dying before.


I know the first sniper rifle you get can do up to 95% damage when you hit someone in the chest.

its like a jacked M98B lol.


----------



## amd655

Ok all have a gander of this...


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Ok all have a gander of this...


if you watch it frame by frame, you see the guy almost dead shoot first, BARELY, and you can see the blue guys shots missing.
Just a lucky draw, I bet you he was thinking he should of been dead.

luck +netcode + latency + button mashing = win.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Ok all have a gander of this...


thought you hated it and were never buying it.... Why keep posting then ?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> if you watch it frame by frame, you see the guy almost dead shoot first, BARELY, and you can see the blue guys shots missing.
> Just a lucky draw, I bet you he was thinking he should of been dead.
> 
> luck +netcode + latency + button mashing = win.


Wrong, slow it down on Youtube, the guy on 5HP loses his health completely, then his health goes back up.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fist-Of-Freedom*
> 
> Maybe because the game is nothing like EA hyped it to be? Many people thought they were going to go back to the roots of what made the franchise so appealing years ago, not cater to COD ADD noobs.
> 
> The game sucks dude, deal with it.


The real thing is never exactly what the hype makes it to be. However we are not playing the real game. Just like the BF3 beta all the BF4 beta is, is a shell of the real thing to make sure the servers work correctly and to test things that can only be done with a bunch of people playing to find. Do you really think that dice would slack off for a few years and get all the coding done in a month to even make it playable? I highly doubt it. EA even with their bad rep wouldn't let that happen with something they have put a ton of money into.

BF3 beta had the same issues as the BF4 beta and on the retail release (or near it anyway) we had stable GPU drivers that made everything work fine. Not to mention it was the real game and not just a testing shell so it actually looked and worked halfway like the trailers showed it off to be. The servers were horrible if I remember right but honestly what games come out now days that don't totally obliterate the servers on release week.


----------



## Stash9876

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> So after 10 mins to join an empty server (games on an SSD)... I cant even spawn, the stupid little screen on the left shows me spawned but Im still on the spawn screen... anyone else getting this bs?
> 
> Or the game just crashes


That spawning thing happened to me earlier, I think I just ended up leaving the server. I've heard other people complaining about the same thing. I haven't had it happen again since then, though.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Wrong, slow it down on Youtube, the guy on 5HP loses his health completely, then his health goes back up.












his health doesn't change after the 1st guy dieing and him dropping to like 5%, he kills the 2nd guy without getting hit.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his health doesn't change after the 1st guy dieing and him dropping to like 5%, he kills the 2nd guy without getting hit.


You blind?

Watch 1080p, slow it sown to 0.25 on YT, watch his health bar when he is in the corner, it empties for a second then goes back up, enabling him to win the fire fight.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stash9876*
> 
> That spawning thing happened to me earlier, I think I just ended up leaving the server. I've heard other people complaining about the same thing. I haven't had it happen again since then, though.


Its really getting annoying, almost every Aus server I join it does it on









Im just gonna say it... this is by far one of the worst beta games I have ever seen and played


----------



## amd655

Not single shot at all, more like 2, but he loses full health and regenerates it....


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> You blind?
> 
> Watch 1080p, slow it sown to 0.2 on YT, his health bar is in the corner, it empties for a second then goes back up, enabling him to win the fire fight.


You have your panties twisted into a knot about this? it's a beta, people seem to forget that, bad netcode, glitch, bug, take your pick on what happens, imo It was just luck, just like me hipfire headshotting someone with a sniper at 100-150m away.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> You have your panties twisted into a knot about this? it's a beta, people seem to forget that, bad netcode, glitch, bug, take your pick on what happens, imo It was just luck, just like me hipfire headshotting someone with a sniper at 100-150m away.


I expect way more than this.


----------



## bigtonyman1138

I'll wait to see how release looks before buying. Had a bunch of fun so far!! can't wait to get my rig built so I can crank up some settings.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Spectator is nice. The beta is a mess though lol. I think that might be the norm for Battlefield betas though so I'm not loosing hope yet. Rather reminds me of the poorly optimized mess that BF3 beta was. I fully understand that they use a build that is rather old. This is probably for testing their back end servers and little else. Map choice seems poor. The game play gets stale quick. Most of the die hard Battlefield players hated Metro as a beta map choice though and it turned out to be the most popular map so who am I to judge lol.
> 
> There are a couple things that have me rather worried though. Huge hit boxes and unreliable hit detection are bad enough but hey it's a BF beta we should be used to such things. Damage charts can change on a whim. The clunky movement mechanics will probably get cleaned up a bit with a better optimized release version. The *very little recoil* and *Fairfight* built in as a standard server option right under PB though are things I don't see changing and will have a severe impact on the game and not in a positive way.


This map would be much more interesting with commander mode. As for the previous beta, hell the BF3 alpha was actually better than the beta. It was like they took a step backwards. There are definitely some problems with this build though. Not what i was expecting considering the game is launching this month.

Damage seems all over the place. What are very little recoil and fairfight? Are those options or are you just listing problem related to those two things? It's insane how overpowered yet again the medic class is. People just spam the ak-12 100m, 200m, it doesn't matter they can pretty much hold the mouse button down. In that regard it's a step backwards. Being able to have an M320 and throw health is ridiculous. Though the MX4 of the engineer class is the exact opposite. It takes some serious patience to get good with that thing over a medium distance. Most of the time even in close quarters i can't just hold the trigger down.

I'm in favor of them having stinger sites and drop in stingers on the map rather than letting everyone equip one. It seriously handicaps air, not so much on shanghai because of the buildings but an open map would be slaughter. It's good to see they've increased the speed of choppers but i think they could use a nudge more. Also seems when dogfighting the rockets just go straight through the other chopper and fail to register. I also had several moments when my RPG just shot 30-40ft above or to the side of where i was aiming, it was like my rocket went haywire. I do dislike the RPG lock on, it's an rpg it doesn't lock on, that needs to be taken out.

Anyone like the new peaking/leaning mechanic? It's okay to me i never really use it because it takes up some time.

I just wish they would get away from this 100% accuracy firing offhand standing. Positions are basically useless now, you prone or stop and you die.

I must say when you watch these things in slow motion like jack's montage here you can really see the beauty of that engine.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I expect way more than this.


I wish I could but after bf3 beta, I hoped just to at least stay above the map lol.
I couldnt care less that the beta is bug ridden that's to be expected, what I do care about is them fixing those bugs so when they release it, it'll be ready to be what bf3 should have been.

Dice has more then 2 month's work load to fix all this in less then a month. Let's see how this pans out...

Overall I'm happy, most of all happy about the scale of the map, it's a small map but its huge when your on the ground, on bf3 everything felt cramped in.


----------



## IAmDay

I deleted the beta. Nice try EA


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I must say when you watch these things in slow motion like jack's montage here you can really see the beauty of that engine.


Man that was sick!!!! Thanks for posting that.


----------



## DoomDash




----------



## corx

Has anyone compared win7 vs win8 performance? One guy at Reddit got a 17fps increase running BF4 under win8.

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1nkgz0/windows_8_vs_windows_7_performance/

Here are his benchmarks: http://imgur.com/a/kNm6U


----------



## LuminatX

god this game runs like crap, I should be able to play this game easy.
And don't give me none of this beta bs, its only a few weeks out and this is what they got?
Glad I didn't pre-order.

Nice try EA


----------



## daguardian

Game is great so far, look forward to release, I did not say that about BF3.

Its closer to BC2: Vietnam than BF3 - why you ask?

Because it 'feels' that way, the crosshair and aim mechanics are similar also the vehicle physics.

Seems alot of people want BF3 style mechanics, and they are now disappointed, don't be upset until release, things may still change...

Don't forget EA took on Actvision staff before BF3 release for the money grab, now they are gone, and it shows.

Happy to see Battlefield returning to its original style albeit with a few new additions.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Game is great so far, look forward to release, I did not say that about BF3.
> 
> Its closer to BC2: Vietnam than BF3 - why you ask?
> 
> Because it 'feels' that way, the crosshair and aim mechanics are similar also the vehicle physics.
> 
> Seems alot of people want BF3 style mechanics, and they are now disappointed, don't be upset until release, things may still change...
> 
> Don't forget EA took on Actvision staff before BF3 release for the money grab, now they are gone, and it shows.
> 
> Happy to see Battlefield returning to its original style albeit with a few new additions.


I actually prefer this pace and gunplay it's a great change to the run and gun that was BF3, what i dislike is the offhand accuracy. Needs to be toned down a lot. In BF2 (Yes i'll be referencing it, as it's my favorite BF) if you stood up and engaged someone as they went prone you were screwed. Many encounters in BF2 forced people to stop and drop to prone or crouch rather than running frantically due to too little accuracy deviation.

I didn't know EA took on Acitivion's staff?


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I expect way more than this.


Then you expect too much or this is your first BF Alpha/Beta?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Then you expect too much or this is your first BF Alpha/Beta?


Ummmm been through a lot of beta's, i was here for Alpha/Beta BF3, BF4 beta takes the cake.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> What are very little recoil and fairfight? Are those options or are you just listing problem related to those two things?


Sorry if that post wasn't very clear, didn't get much sleep and up late again lol.

Very little recoil when shooting the rifles. You can empty an entire magazine without much spread. This lowers the skill level required to be a "good" player.

Fairfight advertises itself as Anti-Cheat software. Really it is nothing of the sort though. It collects data of what is happening in a match and tries to level the playing field by handicapping, kicking and banning good players. If you are doing well in a round you might get auto "killed by admin" a couple times because your K/D was too high in proportion to the average of the other team. Or killed for a multi kill streak. Or you could get kicked for having too many headshots within a set period of time, or too high of a score per minute or too high of kills per minute within that single match. Then get banned from the server for having too many good rounds on that server. Or in most cases banned for questioning the noob admin using it. It has been around in BF3 but very few servers use it. The few popular servers that use it seem to be new player, and extreme casual favorites. The sort of algorithm used in Fairfight has been around for a long time in various different server plugins. They have traditionally been set with very high parameters and used to weed out only the worst sort of cheater at times when there wasn't an admin on duty. With Fairfight it is setting those parameters fairly low trying to establish more balanced rounds threw punishing the highest skilled players in the server.

Anyway with BF4 Fairfight is coming out of obscurity and into the standard server settings.

http://s771.photobucket.com/user/sizzzle/media/fairfight_zps329e84f0.png.html


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corx*
> 
> Has anyone compared win7 vs win8 performance? One guy at Reddit got a 17fps increase running BF4 under win8.
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1nkgz0/windows_8_vs_windows_7_performance/
> 
> Here are his benchmarks: http://imgur.com/a/kNm6U


Does this help even if you have a cpu bottleneck?


----------



## Ponycar

FIGHT...............URGE..............UPGRADE......................SOMETHING..............


----------



## LuminatX

well when I play in a server with no one in it, it actually runs decent, theres a bit of stuttering every once and a while, but still playable.
so I'm going to assume its bad netcode or something.


----------



## qcktthfm1

Anyone likes the lean system?


----------



## amd655

Well you can record the game with FRAPS, i really do not recommend it though, as for some reason it limits to 30FPS, maybe i did something wrong, still enough for a frag movie


----------



## theilya

after being able to play for a day now im getting stuck on loading screen.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> after being able to play for a day now im getting stuck on loading screen.


It happened to me twice just now. Third time worked though.

Is your game on the HDD?


----------



## TooBAMF

I don't think the game is that bad. BUT it makes things I hated about BF3 worse. Yes, it makes what BF3 did well better, but I didn't need that. I played BF3 for 125 hrs + but haven't much recently because it was really getting on my nerves. BF4 does nothing to fix that for me, so I don't necessarily want to drop $100 on it. Starting to think BF games aren't for me any more.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I actually prefer this pace and gunplay it's a great change to the run and gun that was BF3, what i dislike is the offhand accuracy. Needs to be toned down a lot. In BF2 (Yes i'll be referencing it, as it's my favorite BF) if you stood up and engaged someone as they went prone you were screwed. Many encounters in BF2 forced people to stop and drop to prone or crouch rather than running frantically due to too little accuracy deviation.
> 
> I didn't know EA took on Acitivion's staff?


Yup BF3 was run&gun for a reason - to entice Activision customers.
Quote:


> Lawsuits against EA, West, and Zampella[edit]
> Activision amended its lawsuit against West and Zampella to join Electronic Arts (EA) as a defendant on the grounds that EA began a conspiracy with West and Zampella.[52] [53] In the complaint, Activision accused Electronic Arts of intentionally interfering with contracts, engaging in unfair competition, and aiding and abetting breaches of fiduciary duty by West and Zampella. The complaint also alleged that West and Zampella refused to sign standard exit documents representing that they had returned all Activision property, including computer code. Activision alleged West and Zampella were "motivated by envy and personal greed" and intentionally released game trailers for Modern Warfare 2 the same day Treyarch posted promotional videos for downloadable content for Call of Duty: World at War. The article also showed a transcript of text message between West and an unnamed Infinity Ward employee.[54] In January 2011, the court will rule on Activision's petition to join EA as a defendant. The trial date between Jason West and Vince Zampella vs. Activision was set for June 14, 2011 at the Central Civil West Courthouse at 9:00 am, case number SC107041.[45] However several delays pushed the court hearing to the May 29, 2012. Due to problems assembling a jury pool the date was pushed back even further to June 1, 2012, with 22 days to reach a conclusion. The public trial did not go through, and instead a private settlement was made.


SOURCE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Ummmm been through a lot of beta's, i was here for Alpha/Beta BF3, BF4 beta takes the cake.


and before BF3... Did you play any other BF betas? BC2 BFH BFPF4?

BF3 beta was far worse..

-they put the horrible blue filter on after beta

-they stopped ground deformation







after the beta - because they couldn't fix the bug where you would fall through the map (entire teams falling lol)

-only RUSH map

There are 3 examples I can think of in 30 seconds, there are forums with pages and pages of other issues, Battlefield fans were unhappy, when, after waiting patiently through BC2 for a true PC game we got BF3 intstead - they even admitted that halfway through BF3's production they moved focus from PC to console

I feel BF4 is a step back onto Battlefields spiritual course.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Yup BF3 was run&gun for a reason - to entice Activision customers.
> SOURCE
> and before BF3... Did you play any other BF betas? BC2 BFH BFPF4?
> 
> BF3 beta was far worse..
> 
> -they put the horrible blue filter on after beta
> 
> -they stopped ground deformation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after the beta - because they couldn't fix the bug where you would fall through the map (entire teams falling lol)
> 
> -only RUSH map
> 
> There are 3 examples I can think of in 30 seconds, there are forums with pages and pages of other issues, Battlefield fans were unhappy, when, after waiting patiently through BC2 for a true PC game we got BF3 intstead - they even admitted that halfway through BF3's production they moved focus from PC to console
> 
> I feel BF4 is a step back onto Battlefields spiritual course.


I think most of my frustration was with the performance, really hard to focus on the core game when the FPS is terrible, thankfully i fixed it, i am uploading a frag movie as i type of me trying some recon on domination, and a few fails









Conquest i played again with TheTurboFD, i actually enjoyed myself with a smooth framerate, him on VOIP, me dying from tripping over a rock, us crashing a chopper, i said im alllliiiive then the chopper falls on me and runs me over, laughed my arse off.

I know how to have fun, but i also do not liek a broken game, this was the case until i fixed the performance.

So maybe i may cheer up a bit, i am actually getting a more liking nature towards it now i can play properly.


----------



## Outcasst

Has anybody tried to see if there is a performance difference between Windows 7 (DX11) and Windows 8 (DX11.1)? Would be interesting to know if they've implemented those optimizations for the beta.


----------



## TooBAMF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Has anybody tried to see if there is a performance difference between Windows 7 (DX11) and Windows 8 (DX11.1)? Would be interesting to know if they've implemented those optimizations for the beta.


I'm on 8.1 and haven't had big issues with performance. Yes, Titan, yes 3770K but I'm pretty sure 2600K and 780 people were some having issues. I don't think it's constant 60 but I don't have any big drops or stuttering. No crashing either. Not that easy for me to test W7 though.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TooBAMF*
> 
> I'm on 8.1 and haven't had big issues with performance. Yes, Titan, yes 3770K but I'm pretty sure 2600K and 780 people were some having issues. I don't think it's constant 60 but I don't have any big drops or stuttering. No crashing either. Not that easy for me to test W7 though.


My setup both intel/nvidia ones stuttered to hell and back, a stupid thing like Vsync fixes it, at least for this Beta, let us hope retail is not like this.


----------



## Outcasst

There's a user.cfg command you can apply;

RenderDevice.dx11dot1enable 1 or 0

Should in theory enable or disable the use of DX11.1. I'm not sure if it detects your running Windows 8 and turns it on automatically anyway but it's worth a try.


----------



## corx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Has anybody tried to see if there is a performance difference between Windows 7 (DX11) and Windows 8 (DX11.1)? Would be interesting to know if they've implemented those optimizations for the beta.


Check these benches

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1nkgz0/windows_8_vs_windows_7_performance/


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> well when I play in a server with no one in it, it actually runs decent, theres a bit of stuttering every once and a while, but still playable.
> so I'm going to assume its bad netcode or something.


That is the CPU load being affected.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Well you can record the game with FRAPS, i really do not recommend it though, as for some reason it limits to 30FPS, maybe i did something wrong, still enough for a frag movie


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qcktthfm1*
> 
> Anyone likes the lean system?


Still getting used to it, you have to zoom at the corner, i think it was better on separate buttons(like CoD did) rather than auto, time will tell.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I think most of my frustration was with the performance, really hard to focus on the core game when the FPS is terrible, thankfully i fixed it, i am uploading a frag movie as i type of me trying some recon on domination, and a few fails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conquest i played again with TheTurboFD, i actually enjoyed myself with a smooth framerate, him on VOIP, me dying from tripping over a rock, us crashing a chopper, i said im alllliiiive then the chopper falls on me and runs me over, laughed my arse off.
> 
> I know how to have fun, but i also do not liek a broken game, this was the case until i fixed the performance.
> 
> So maybe i may cheer up a bit, i am actually getting a more liking nature towards it now i can play properly.


I hear ya on the performance taking away from enjoyment.

I took me the best part of 2 hours to get the game looking good this time around, its to be expected.

What did you do to improve?

-I had to disable Xfire (2x7970) -with 2 cards GPU usage is low cause I'm at cough stock cough for the time being and it wont push 2 cards.

-Also had to mess with the colour/contrast and use a mixture of in-game settings -custom

-completely clean install of beta drivers using Bradley W's guide - it really does make a difference, and if you have *never* used it I can not recommended it enough, it is a must if you are serious about getting your rig running smoothly.

If your FPS is locked to 30 when you record , then you need to change settings in FRAPS, on the movies tab, under Video capture Settings choose 60 instead


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> I hear ya on the performance taking away from enjoyment.
> 
> I took me the best part of 2 hours to get the game looking good this time around, its to be expected.
> 
> What did you do to improve?
> 
> -I had to disable Xfire (2x7970) -with 2 cards GPU usage is low cause I'm at cough stock cough for the time being and it wont push 2 cards.
> 
> -Also had to mess with the colour/contrast and use a mixture of in-game settings -custom
> 
> -completely clean install of beta drivers using Bradley W's guide - it really does make a difference, and if you have *never* used it I can not recommended it enough, it is a must if you are serious about getting your rig running smoothly.
> 
> If your FPS is locked to 30 when you record , then you need to change settings in FRAPS, on the movies tab, under Video capture Settings choose 60 instead


Single GPU no SLi and Vsync, i think it may work with SLi enabled too, but meh it is good enough for now.

And cheers for the FRAPS settings, i am usually a MSI AB user for recording


----------



## amd655

LMAO go see my stats for BF4, then click the play button under stats, it will replay my stat history, you may find it pretty weird lol......

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/TTM_Funky_UK/stats/791518471/pc/


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soul31*
> 
> I hope they resolve the M320 against tanks, how the f.. to destroy a tank with M320?


It's a balance issue, every class has something that works against vehicles. So that teams don't end up being 60% engineers anymore.


----------



## LuminatX

So to those running nvidia and having major stuttering issues, revert back to 320.49 drivers, these got rid of my stuttering issue.

Also using this user.cfg helped a bit too

Code:



Code:


RenderDevice.Dx11Enable 0
RenderDevice.Dx11Dot1Enable 0
RenderDevice.Dx11Dot1RuntimeEnable 0
perfoverlay.drawfps 1
worldrender.motionblurenable 0
worldrender.spotlightshadowmapresolution 256
worldrender.spotlightshadowmapenable 0
worldrender.lighttilecspathenable 0
renderdevice.forcerenderaheadlimit 1
renderdevice.triplebufferingenable 0
renderDevice.vsyncenable 0


----------



## MastrChiefMoe

Seeing how people are already judging the game based on playing the BETA just gets my blood boiling...

All I see in the game chat is how the game sucks and all that crap blah blah blah, people just can't get it through their thick heads that it is ONLY A BETA!!!!!!11!. Well look at BF3 BETA, it was horrible!!! and now look at the final game, how fun and polished it is compared to that dreadful BETA. Please reserve all opinions until you try out the full game...

/vent


----------



## amd655

Well my mediocre frag movie...




Will be either 1080 or 1440p once fully processed.


----------



## john1016

So far I am loving this game, On a 32 player server at 5040x1050 low/medium i get 99% on both gpu's and 99% on the cpu. When it gets optimized better this will run great, cant wait for the other maps.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> LMAO go see my stats for BF4, then click the play button under stats, it will replay my stat history, you may find it pretty weird lol......
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/TTM_Funky_UK/stats/791518471/pc/


Is the spm calculation altered in this game? I think it may not include ribbons and be in game score, not sure though.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Is the spm calculation altered in this game? I think it may not include ribbons and be in game score, not sure though.


No idea, but i know that the system is quite a bit different to BF3's however, i can easily do 1000SPM most the time on BF3 in comparison.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> No idea, but i know that the system is quite a bit different to BF3's however, i can easily do 1000SPM most the time on BF3 in comparison.


Everyone seems to be between 2-400 so think is changed, spm was too easily manipulated in bf3 anyway, especially with double xp and metro and such.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/ghost12_d/stats/780470447/pc/


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Everyone seems to be between 2-400 so think is changed, spm was too easily manipulated in bf3 anyway, especially with double xp and metro and such.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/ghost12_d/stats/780470447/pc/


Yeah i started around 350 SPM and progressively got worse lol, even started on 9 K/D, then 6 then 4, then 3 and so forth getting lower...

I think i just stopped putting any effort in until i sorted the performance out.


----------



## starmanwarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MastrChiefMoe*
> 
> Seeing how people are already judging the game based on playing the BETA just gets my blood boiling...
> 
> All I see in the game chat is how the game sucks and all that crap blah blah blah, people just can't get it through their thick heads that it is ONLY A BETA!!!!!!11!. Well look at BF3 BETA, it was horrible!!! and now look at the final game, how fun and polished it is compared to that dreadful BETA. Please reserve all opinions until you try out the full game...
> 
> /vent


+1, well said.


----------



## Ghost12

Will be reset anyway on release, although read a forumfield thread this morning regards a statement saying unlocks etc will be choice to carry over, was a copy paste EA statement without source link though


----------



## marduke83

Don't know whats up with the servers (Australian based atleast) crashing all the time.. I've been on 4 servers tonight that have crashed half way throught the round... Almost ready to give up on the beta and wait for the full release, which hopefully will have fixed most of the issues. It's fun don't get me wrong, but these issues are ruining the experience big time for me.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> So far I am loving this game


Same here.


----------



## Timu

"We received report of unusually low performances, and are currently looking into that as well."

Thank you DICE!!!

Battlefield 4 beta bug list goes live, DICE now working on known issues


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harry604*
> 
> I turned on adaptive vsync.... and now it runs perfect
> 
> 2 gtx 680 lightning and 3570k at 4.7
> 
> butter smooth ultra everything


show us a screen cap of your cpu usage and gpu usage please!
Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *corx*
> 
> Has anyone compared win7 vs win8 performance? One guy at Reddit got a 17fps increase running BF4 under win8.
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1nkgz0/windows_8_vs_windows_7_performance/
> 
> Here are his benchmarks: http://imgur.com/a/kNm6U
Click to expand...

I also find this hard to believe, it's a good possibility his windows7 install was old and a fresh install is what helped regardless if it was 7 or 8. Nice try micro$oft!


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> So to those running nvidia and having major stuttering issues, revert back to 320.49 drivers, these got rid of my stuttering issue.
> 
> Also using this user.cfg helped a bit too
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> RenderDevice.Dx11Enable 0
> RenderDevice.Dx11Dot1Enable 0
> RenderDevice.Dx11Dot1RuntimeEnable 0
> perfoverlay.drawfps 1
> worldrender.motionblurenable 0
> worldrender.spotlightshadowmapresolution 256
> worldrender.spotlightshadowmapenable 0
> worldrender.lighttilecspathenable 0
> renderdevice.forcerenderaheadlimit 1
> renderdevice.triplebufferingenable 0
> renderDevice.vsyncenable 0


Will try this!!!


----------



## amd655

LOL... i apparently have mad skills









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/385364011130100864/791518471/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> My first impressions


Great video buddy!
AK12 btw - the new AEK?

I personally disagree with your comment about movement/speed.
THIS is how BF used to be.,
BF3 was like COD - faster, and not how it should have been played.

I agree with your recon comment AND recoil

Here's my feedback for EA on BF4:
I got Exclusive BETA feedback for you:
1. My own teammates don't have a blue ticker above their heads - half the time I'm shooting at my own guys as a sniper or chopper as the map isn't big enough to tell if he is friendly or foe
2. Counter-knife system has to be toned down - it is ridiculous how easily you can counter knife - the window for it should be halved - it just leads to DISCOURAGING people from knifing
3. Levolution really sucks - people bring down the building within minutes - the reinforcements of the building have to be increased by 300%
4. NOOB-TUBE ARE WAY OVERPOWERED!!!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> So I also tried the vsync, I noticed i get about 1-5 fps lower on average, but I don't get the fps drops from 35 to 5 not nearly as much as I did without.
> 
> is it just me or is the aiming off with tanks? it seems you have to aim WAAAYY higher then what you'd actually need to.
> I'll try shooting a runner maybe 10-20M away, aim above the persons head, and it'll hit the ground in front of the guy. ._.
> 
> Tanks do seem a bit on the weak side for damage against other tanks at least, it takes like 5 shots to down a tank even when shooting it in the butt. @[email protected]
> 
> I hope they release a beta patch half way through the beta.
> 
> and just think guys, the more bugs you find now AND REPORT THEM, the less we will have to deal with when the game is actually released!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope...


Almost forgot that - yup On Xbox too - aiming on tanks is to the right. It's completely off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not single shot at all, more like 2, but he loses full health and regenerates it....


This isn't new to me tbh bro.
You see the same thing on BF3 and BC2.
Health bar SHOWS a little more than it actually is - but in reality he must be on the 0% health thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Game is great so far, look forward to release, I did not say that about BF3.
> 
> Its closer to BC2: Vietnam than BF3 - why you ask?
> 
> Because it 'feels' that way, the crosshair and aim mechanics are similar also the vehicle physics.
> 
> Seems alot of people want BF3 style mechanics, and they are now disappointed, don't be upset until release, things may still change...
> 
> Don't forget EA took on Actvision staff before BF3 release for the money grab, now they are gone, and it shows.
> 
> Happy to see Battlefield returning to its original style albeit with a few new additions.


Very much agree with this!
I knew it felt more like the old BF's simply from WATCHING videos of the big YouTubers.

EDIT:
*CAN ANYONE comment on RAM usage?
By RAM I'm not talking about VRAM on the GPU's - I'm speaking about the RAM usage of your PC*


----------



## Amhro

camooooo


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> camooooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sexy


----------



## RexKobra

All of my stuttering went away after I applied Adaptive Vsync!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> All of my stuttering went away after I applied Adaptive Vsync!


Plus one


----------



## Caz

I have having a few issues, if any one would like to comment on them.

MSI Afterburner's OSD isn't showing up.
In BF3, you could somewhat toggle a button to drop to crouch, then prone then back to crouch then prone, what happened to this?


----------



## $ilent

There appears to be too many people crying in here at how the BETA is playing, I understand this as EA released the final Battlefield 4 early, in fact they released it on the 1st of October 2013. Right guys?

This is the final Battlefield 4 version and not a BETA for us to test, where problems are expected right?

Some people in here are obtuse...


----------



## Caz

I love the game, I think it will take some getting use to, but its sweet. Wasn't trying to complain.


----------



## 428cobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> My setup both intel/nvidia ones stuttered to hell and back, a stupid thing like Vsync fixes it, at least for this Beta, let us hope retail is not like this.


you change it in game on in nvcp?


----------



## Ghost12

Anyone ever suffer vanishing battle reports in bf3? just had in this game, went 18-2 and unlocked the stinger - No report and no unlock, vanished


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *428cobra*
> 
> you change it in game on in nvcp?


In game for me.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I love the game, I think it will take some getting use to, but its sweet. Wasn't trying to complain.


My post wasnt aimed at you, I was referring to numerous pages before it where pretty much everyone is saying they are going to cancel their pre order and boycott DICE products effectively because the beta plays so bad


----------



## thestache

I'm really enjoying it and honestly don't dislike that many things like the smoke trail on the sniper rifles and of course scope glint. It's a lot deeper gameplay wise and vehicles, guns, teamwork is all better. Pre-ordering it now.

I think many complaining need to just calm down. Both my rigs play it really well.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> My post wasnt aimed at you, I was referring to numerous pages before it where pretty much everyone is saying they are going to cancel their pre order and boycott DICE products effectively because the beta plays so bad


I like it, the release will be good when there is something to keep the majority happy. A lot only play quick paced infantry so the beta is not a great guide yet. On this first conquest based map I love it. No constant flag merry go round, no vehicle main gun ammo spam and the slower movement.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Some people ALSO seem to be forgetting what a BETA is -> this is to you EA.

I appreciate BETAs guys and I'm very much aware of what a BETA is...but oh my go dis it one of the worst BETA's I've played.
BETA's are supposed to also draw some more customers in, make it exciting for those who pre-ordered.

The result of it on Xbox (4 people chatting myself included):
Me: I'm so glad I found a deal for £55 incl premium, I wouldn't pay more for this, upon these impressions - it is BF at the end of the day, doesn't feel like anything special. I'm only buying it as there's nothing for me to play FPS wise
My Cousin: haha I'm SO NOT buying this - maybe if I had a gaming PC - OK, but like this on Xbox? I'm glad I have GTA5
Friend: Will think about buying it, removed my pre-order (his been playing BF for years and was ranked in the top 200 players of all time in BC1 & 2 on Xbox)
Friend of a friend: I'll get it on Xbox ONE simply because I'm getting an Xbox one as a gift from my mother! Never too late for a present, even at the age of 28 haha!

4 opinions, 2 of them coming from BF veterans.
That's the impression EA gave to us via the BETA.

All I hear is fanboys defending this BETA. Don't get me wrong it is fun - but as my cousin put it: "This just feels like a BF3 DLC" I couldn't have put it better myself.
Yes, I got a pre-order, yes I will STILL be buying it, but that doesn't mean I shouldn't have an HONEST opinion.
At the end of the day, I've been playing BF for the last 6years...so I'm not a noob when it comes to talking about BF performance, gameplay, feel, looks etc etc.


----------



## 428cobra

its like this for me.Will i build a new rig based off the gameplay in beta noway.I will wait for launch and go from there


----------



## Ghost12

As well as vanishing reports I now have vanishing kills lol - 11 kils in lav but report says 9, second time this morning http://gyazo.com/16e17c157869b5487a5ead8865360d2e


----------



## starmanwarz

Why are there posts in the pc gaming section about BF4 in consoles? Don't you guys have a console section to post at?


----------



## exyia

on a brighter note, anyone love how much easier it is to join and squad up with friends now? thank god!

I'm thinking of just dropping the health kit and running an M320 now for how versatile it is

and I'm liking the change to the defib. can't run around rambo-reviving anymore (took a while to get used to)


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> As well as vanishing reports I now have vanishing kills lol - 11 kils in lav but report says 9, second time this morning http://gyazo.com/16e17c157869b5487a5ead8865360d2e


I have vanishing loadouts. I ste my loadout then die and respawn and its something completely different.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I have vanishing loadouts. I ste my loadout then die and respawn and its something completely different.


Had that as well lol, anyone know how to run battle screen on second monitor?


----------



## eux

What happened to regular conquest? Was playing it on beta launch night and it was awesome, got to fly the little bird. Seems like they took it out now; I only see conquest large and domination servers.


----------



## RexKobra

Am I the only one who thinks that's people die to quickly in this game? Its seems like everything is over powered, and the Noon Tube is a killing machine. I'm sure that it will be nerfed by the time this game launches.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> MSI Afterburner's OSD isn't showing up.


RivaTuner Statistic Server's OSD (the OSD used by Afterburner/PrecisionX/etc...) has never worked with 64 bit executables and likely never will if Unwinder's track record on the matter holds.

It's been this way since the first Crysis, but I'm guessing not a lot of people futzed with the 64 bit version of that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks that's people die to quickly in this game? Its seems like everything is over powered, and the Noon Tube is a killing machine. I'm sure that it will be nerfed by the time this game launches.


Explosions everywhere! Noobtube + M320 + XM25 = massive lols. It's actually kind of nice since it discourages camping and requires people to hustle.

I know I took out my fair share of folks with the latter two.


----------



## TooBAMF

The final release will not fix every type of problem the game has. It will improve performance slightly assuming you're not experiencing an easily fixed bug on *select* configurations (This may be the case for DX11 on W7 vs DX11.1 on W8). Otherwise it's not going to improve performance THAT much. More than 20% would be optimistic IMO (i.e., going from 30 fps min to 36 fps min).

Balancing issues will be "fixed" but only if your idea of balance matches up with EA's and the majority of the community's idea of balance. Broad design design decisions, such as changes from BF3 or previous BF games likely will not change.

Before criticizing people for judging a game based on a beta, look closely at what problems they are complaining about. I know for a fact my ideal BF4 does not match up with what EA is marketing this game to be. It would be foolish for me to expect them to revert changes that are aimed at pulling over some of CoD's audience.


----------



## Chrit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> on a brighter note, anyone love how much easier it is to join and squad up with friends now? thank god!
> 
> I'm thinking of just dropping the health kit and running an M320 now for how versatile it is
> 
> and I'm liking the change to the defib. can't run around rambo-reviving anymore (took a while to get used to)


You can, but if you revive without charging, they'll come back with 50% health instead of full.

I'm liking tier reloading, too. But I think it's stupid your magazine needs to be completely empty first.

I'm now aware that when you throw down a medpack, the first injured player to go near it consumes it. Unlike BF3. I like that. Now people can't stand on them.


----------



## CptDanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks that's people die to quickly in this game? Its seems like everything is over powered, and the Noon Tube is a killing machine. I'm sure that it will be nerfed by the time this game launches.


You crazy, the beta is normal mode not hardcore, I find it way too annoying to unload whole clips just to kill one guy.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> You crazy, the beta is normal mode not hardcore, I find it way too annoying to unload whole clips just to kill one guy.


He means the death screen I think, little time to react as in bf3 when fired upon say from behind. The m320 needs balancing badly v vehicles


----------



## Maxxa

I'm liking the recoil a lot better than BF3 noodle armed soldiers. It feels more controllable, BF3 guns bounced all over the place and really unless you are sleeping while firing a weapon they don't move like that.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> All I hear is fanboys defending this BETA. Don't get me wrong it is fun - but as my cousin put it: "This just feels like a BF3 DLC" I couldn't have put it better myself.
> Yes, I got a pre-order, yes I will STILL be buying it, but that doesn't mean I shouldn't have an HONEST opinion.


So I'm a fanboy cause I like it? Sure you're entitled to your (cousin's) opinion but I strongly disagree. It doesn't "feel" like BF3 at all and there are so many cool new little things and improvements (and not just "new maps" and maybe a gun which is what DLC is). Actually, I really wasn't too impressed the first hour or so but once I configured and tweaked it properly and also spent some real time playing my opinion changed. Especially re graphics; looks worse than BF3 at default settings. I can only imagine how crappy it must be on a 7 year old XBox lol

So how do you counter knife anyway? Is there a "countermeasures" key in Infantry now? I didn't notice.


----------



## mtbiker033

I like the game play changes and accept their mechanics but the performance is my issue.

When a game is going to 100% cpu usage and ~50% gpu usage something isn't right. As long as that's addressed I will happily purchase and play bf4.

Maybe the x64 only beta is to blame here, once the final version that supports 32bit is released it will perform as expected.


----------



## The-racer

I've seen the multiplayer beta of assassins creed 3 multiplayer on a friends PC (he does this for a living).
That was nothing more then a Alpha with colours.
And an alpha has no colours , weird glitches...
It was hurendous!
Crashes every 10-15 minutes , of the map glitches every now and then ,...
Still , one of the best games ever IMO...

Believe me , this beta is one of the better ones out there!


----------



## bigtonyman1138

I personally Like that MX4. Great little weapon that works pretty well in the domination game mode. I do see the ak-12 becoming the next M16. The gun that everyone spams.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrit*
> 
> You can, but if you revive without charging, they'll come back with 50% health instead of full.
> 
> I'm liking tier reloading, too. But I think it's stupid your magazine needs to be completely empty first.
> 
> I'm now aware that when you throw down a medpack, the first injured player to go near it consumes it. Unlike BF3. I like that. Now people can't stand on them.


so THAT's why they keep disappearing. Thanks for sharing - was part of the reason I was thinking they were less useful than the M320 (they would just disappear and I would have to keep deploying them)

and I did feel like I sometimes got an insta-revive and noticing them at low hp - I thought it was with all revives


----------



## Ghost12

Was there any fix posted for the stuck on loading screen, not had this problem up to now but currently can not join any server


----------



## Amhro

Is it just me, or you don't have that annoying fog either?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Is it just me, or you don't have that annoying fog either?


Its not just you, after the building drops its awful. I went up in the chopper and literally could not see for grey/white.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Was there any fix posted for the stuck on loading screen, not had this problem up to now but currently can not join any server


It's PB related and apparently you have to "download and install the files manually" but I haven't yet learned where you get them. I have always just used PBSetup.exe but you need to choose the game...

Try Google. "BF4 fix punkbuster" or something.

As for the dust you may not like it but that is by design. It's supposed to changes things up.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Support class feels a little useless now, the guns at least in the BETA (the starting one) feels like an assault rifle.

As for the SPOTTING issue I talked about - check the irony behind this one:
I put on COLOUR-BLIND SUPPORT and all the icon on the HUD show up - I turn it OFF and suddenly the friendly markers disappear.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Its not just you, after the building drops its awful. I went up in the chopper and literally could not see for grey/white.


No, no. You can see the building is down already, and yet i have no fog.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Support class feels a little useless now, the guns at least in the BETA (the starting one) feels like an assault rifle.
> 
> As for the SPOTTING issue I talked about - check the irony behind this one:
> I put on COLOUR-BLIND SUPPORT and all the icon on the HUD show up - I turn it OFF and suddenly the friendly markers disappear.


I think support is the only class now that can Suppress


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Anyone else unable to join a server since last night? It's getting pretty ridiculous, the game just keeps on loading forever.

I played around ~7am before work yesterday, everything was perfect, and when I got home (~4pm), perfect as well, but after 8pm, joining a server was practically a miracle.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> I think support is the only class now that can Suppress


I thought that was only snipers?


----------



## Fanboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Anyone else unable to join a server since last night? It's getting pretty ridiculous, the game just keeps on loading forever.
> 
> I played around ~7am before work yesterday, everything was perfect, and when I got home (~4pm), perfect as well, but after 8pm, joining a server was practically a miracle.


Yeah the same happened to me...I got stuck on loading screen and I kept trying over and over...I even uninstalled from my HDD and reinstalled on my SSD and that didn't work either


----------



## wrigleyvillain

For the second time guys it's Punkbuster causing loading probs for some (surprise surprise). I have been told at TPU that you can download and install files manually from evenbalance.com as PBSetup.exe updater app does not list BF4, of course.

Oh interesting that you don't see the dust and crap in the air post-fall. What are your video settings in general?

And I have gotten suppression bonuses as Engineer and on the .50 cal. Not often tho...


----------



## Cakewalk_S

the amount of complainers in here is astounding. lol, not singling out any speicifc ppl but its like they think the beta is the final... its called a beta for a reason.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> For the second time guys it's Punkbuster causing loading probs for some (surprise surprise). I have been told at TPU that you can download and install files manually from evenbalance.com as PBSetup.exe updater app does not list BF4, of course.
> 
> Oh interesting that you don't see the dust and crap in the air post-fall. What are your video settings in general?
> 
> And I have gotten suppression bonuses as Engineer and on the .50 cal. Not often tho...


It does have the option to add game, I have just downloaded it, added bf4 exe, restarted battlelog and origin and still can not join any server.


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> the amount of complainers in here is astounding. lol, not singling out any speicifc ppl but its like they think the beta is the final... its called a beta for a reason.


The difference is that the game releases in less than a month.

Most betas are months before the release of the game. This is hardly a beta and people have every right to be skeptical about the retail release when BF4 seems to have so many CPU problems making it laughable. Releasing an old version of the game for people to play and calling it the Beta is downright stupid at this point in development because it can hurt sales of the game when it is released. This is a near final build.

Having said that. I'm still optimistic and will take the wait and see approach. If they don't fix the CPU problems everyone is having then it's a no purchase game for me.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxa*
> 
> I'm liking the recoil a lot better than BF3 noodle armed soldiers. It feels more controllable, BF3 guns bounced all over the place and really unless you are sleeping while firing a weapon they don't move like that.


I disagree, having ARs and having shot AKs as well as a semi .308, it would be uncontrollable on full auto. Especially considering the fire rate of the carbine models with the shorter gas tube. Then you move up the 7.62x39mm with the AK 47, and then 7.62x51mm with the G3. Both incredibly hard to control whilst firing rapid strings on semi-auto much less full auto. I know it's not a sim, but the recoil in BF3 was virtually non existent and it seems it's the same with BF4. Also the offhand standing accuracy for both games is ridiculous. You shouldn't be able to do long strings of full auto fire standing with assault rifles and massacre everyone you go up against.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> It does have the option to add game, I have just downloaded it, added bf4 exe, restarted battlelog and origin and still can not join any server.


Uh ok did you check for updates within the app after you added the new exe and see it download updated files? Cause if not your punkbuster is still in the same state as it was before you did anything.

Again, can do this manually if still having probs regardless of the answer to the above. I just went to evenbalance.com and found this in ten seconds:

http://evenbalance.com/index.php?page=dl-bf4.php

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> The difference is that the game releases in less than a month.
> 
> Most betas are months before the release of the game. This is hardly a beta and people have every right to be skeptical about the retail release when BF4 seems to have so many CPU problems making it laughable. Releasing an old version of the game for people to play and calling it the Beta is downright stupid at this point in development because it can hurt sales of the game when it is released. This is a near final build.
> 
> Having said that. I'm still optimistic and will take the wait and see approach. If they don't fix the CPU problems everyone is having then it's a no purchase game for me.


Well, DLC aside even, BF3 is a different game today than it was at release as will BF4 be down the road. I only expect it to get better and imo it's pretty damn good already.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I disagree, having ARs and having shot AKs as well as a semi .308, it would be uncontrollable on full auto. Especially considering the fire rate of the carbine models with the shorter gas tube. Then you move up the 7.62x39mm with the AK 47, and then 7.62x51mm with the G3. Both incredibly hard to control whilst firing rapid strings on semi-auto much less full auto. I know it's not a sim, but the recoil in BF3 was virtually non existent and it seems it's the same with BF4. Also the offhand standing accuracy for both games is ridiculous. You shouldn't be able to do long strings of full auto fire standing with assault rifles and massacre everyone you go up against.


agreed! but have u seen fps Russia? lol jkjk

5.56mm rounds definitely have very little recoil, especially if you know burst/auto fire and how your rifle responds to continuous fire its controllable.

A good shoot should easily be able to hit a target from 200m with iron sites from the crouched and prone positions quite easily, but a lot more difficult at burst/auto fire...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

The more i play the game the more i see the little changes that they have made. It really is BF4 and not 3.1 or 3.5. The new menu that looks like older BF2 and now you can have a camera of the place you spawn is very cool. Also the ability to view the MAP in another screen is also amazing. Gun Detail is also greatly improved. In general it looks 20-30% better then BF3 and run ~ same as BF3 did in B2K Maps. One thing i can say BF4 Beta is a million times better then BF3 Beta was for me. Going from the state BF3 Beta was to the game BF3 is now at least for me its a huge change.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Anyone have problems setting key bindings? When I try to change my binding it locks up the game.

Is this a punk buster problem?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> The more i play the game the more i see the little changes that they have made. It really is BF4 and not 3.1 or 3.5. The new menu that looks like older BF2 and now you can have a camera of the place you spawn is very cool. Also the ability to view the MAP in another screen is also amazing. Gun Detail is also greatly improved. In general it looks 20-30% better then BF3 and run ~ same as BF3 did in B2K Maps. One thing i can say BF4 Beta is a million times better then BF3 Beta was for me. Going from the state BF3 Beta was to the game BF3 is now at least for me its a huge change.


Thank you. It's a huge mistake to judge it too negatively so early and too quickly, beta or no. I made the same mistake myself yesterday morning especially about graphics quality before I noticed all the options, a few totally new, and tweaked accordingly. Also, I simply needed to spend more time with it than I had. To call it a BF3 DLC is just ridiculous...

They also really make an effort now to actually team you up with a buddy who joined on you (unlike BF3). Though it is kind of heavy-handed seemingly and I expect it will be tweaked--at one point I was removed from a squad into a new one with my friend who had just joined the server by clicking triangle by my name. Though another time it did not happen when I joined on someone who was in a full 5-man. But this may have been a glitch cause I did see it saying "attempting balance to join FRIENDX" but nothing ever happened and I could not join another squad either. I like the new effort but Im really not sure I want it to remove the guy from his present squad. He could be strategizing and kicking ass with them, using VOIP, etc...


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> The more i play the game the more i see the little changes that they have made. It really is BF4 and not 3.1 or 3.5. The new menu that looks like older BF2 and now you can have a camera of the place you spawn is very cool. Also the ability to view the MAP in another screen is also amazing. Gun Detail is also greatly improved. In general it looks 20-30% better then BF3 and run ~ same as BF3 did in B2K Maps. One thing i can say BF4 Beta is a million times better then BF3 Beta was for me. Going from the state BF3 Beta was to the game BF3 is now at least for me its a huge change.


thanks for sharing Zeal. +rep.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> No word of a lie, i just joined as spectator, my GOD, AMAZING!
> 
> If there is one thing that beats BF3, is the spectator mode, i absolutely love it, this has now just put some real good into my mind about this game, on a competitive level with some bug ironing, this game could be epic for comp BF players.
> 
> Well done DICE for the spectator mode, now just fix the rest of the game, and i will be squared away.


I enjoyed it as well, I was watching one of my friends play for a while. Now if we were just on voice comm together, I could tell him where EVERYTHING is. Better than an MAV.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> You have your panties twisted into a knot about this? it's a beta, people seem to forget that, bad netcode, glitch, bug, take your pick on what happens, imo It was just luck, just like me hipfire headshotting someone with a sniper at 100-150m away.
> 
> 
> 
> I expect way more than this.
Click to expand...

It's an EA/DICE game.







(and a Beta)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> *CAN ANYONE comment on RAM usage?
> By RAM I'm not talking about VRAM on the GPU's - I'm speaking about the RAM usage of your PC*


Everything on low, 720p resolution, and all graphical settings (100% on the resolution slider) and I get near 2gb ram usage.


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I disagree, having ARs and having shot AKs as well as a semi .308, it would be uncontrollable on full auto. Especially considering the fire rate of the carbine models with the shorter gas tube. Then you move up the 7.62x39mm with the AK 47, and then 7.62x51mm with the G3. Both incredibly hard to control whilst firing rapid strings on semi-auto much less full auto. I know it's not a sim, but the recoil in BF3 was virtually non existent and it seems it's the same with BF4. Also the offhand standing accuracy for both games is ridiculous. You shouldn't be able to do long strings of full auto fire standing with assault rifles and massacre everyone you go up against.


Dead on Accurate. I shot alot of firearms in my day.

I remember watching the birth of the M16. Talking about the M14 (chambered in 7.62×51mm NATO (.308 Win)) and how nobody could control the firearm under full auto and they decided we needed a smaller intermediate cartridge to control in full auto and for every solider to carry and to control. (women, men, smaller framed men)


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I enjoyed it as well, I was watching one of my friends play for a while. Now if we were just on voice comm together, I could tell him where EVERYTHING is. Better than an MAV.


Uh that's cheating IMO. Certainly an "unfair advantage". And I don't see why it's not possible using TS or something if not the built-in voice. Fantastic.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> The more i play the game the more i see the little changes that they have made. It really is BF4 and not 3.1 or 3.5. The new menu that looks like older BF2 and now you can have a camera of the place you spawn is very cool. Also the ability to view the MAP in another screen is also amazing. Gun Detail is also greatly improved. In general it looks 20-30% better then BF3 and run ~ same as BF3 did in B2K Maps. One thing i can say BF4 Beta is a million times better then BF3 Beta was for me. Going from the state BF3 Beta was to the game BF3 is now at least for me its a huge change.


Thank you for providing good observations.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> My brain cells.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m98custom1212*
> 
> Dead on Accurate. I shot alot of firearms in my day.
> 
> I remember watching the birth of the M16. Talking about the M14 (chambered in 7.62×51mm NATO (.308 Win)) and how nobody could control the firearm under full auto and they decided we needed a smaller intermediate cartridge to control in full auto and for every solider to carry and to control. (women, men, smaller framed men)


Indeed. A lot of people complain about the 5.56 but I'm a firm believer in it. Its been doing its job since its large scale introduction in Vietnam. I know some guys would prefer 7.62x39mm but I personally would rather have a round that is still viable out to 600m.

There are always the 6.8spc and the 6.5 grendle though as well. I'm a huge fan of the grendle. The high BC from the 6.5mm rounds pretty much allows for a 20" form factor weapon to fill the roll of the DMR, but has about 200m more in range over the mk12. Couple that high BC with high sectional density you have one hell of intermediate round for distance.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> My post wasnt aimed at you, I was referring to numerous pages before it where pretty much everyone is saying they are going to cancel their pre order and boycott DICE products effectively because the beta plays so bad


No worries bud. Agreed. I didn't hype this game up at all, didn't even pre-order it. Seeing it with a clean plate. Loving the evolution that we have seen from BFBC2>BF3>BF4. Definitely enjoying it. Even though I am getting merked a lot.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Well I went from "Huh BF4 already?? Meh" to "Holy crap this game sounds and looks to be amazing" to "wow I am kinda disappointed in the beta based on how excited I had gotten" to "Wow ok this game is fun with a ton of new stuff and is *going to be* amazing".


----------



## Krazee

Well I think I am officially done playing. Yesterday I was getting between 30 - 60 fps and today I am stuck in the single digits with CPU usage at a constant 100% and temps below 50 C


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Indeed. A lot of people complain about the 5.56 but I'm a firm believer in it. Its been doing its job since its large scale introduction in Vietnam. I know some guys would prefer 7.62x39mm but I personally would rather have a round that is still viable out to 600m.
> 
> There are always the 6.8spc and the 6.5 grendle though as well. I'm a huge fan of the grendle. The high BC from the 6.5mm rounds pretty much allows for a 20" form factor weapon to fill the roll of the DMR, but has about 200m more in range over the mk12. Couple that high BC with high sectional density you have one hell of intermediate round for distance.


English please... ballistics are interesting, so please translate for the layman.

Edit: With my sig rig, I'm maintaining 77 fps with highs around 105fps and sporadic dips to 56fps when being shot at by tanks or vehicles or when there are explosions going on in the screen. I'm definitely liking the performance from my rig. Don't need a $500 GPU (or GPU's) for BF4.

Server Ping: 17ms
Net Smoothing: 0%
Resolution: 1080p 100% scaling
Video: Ultra custom, with DOF and MSAA off
Power: Desktop = High Performance, Video = Performance Preferred
Drivers: 331.40 beta

Tips:
1) Repair your bf4 install
2) shutdown all monitoring apps
3) disable enable SLI


----------



## Jerm357

Can anybody please post some pics of the different HUD size settings?


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> English please... ballistics are interesting, so please translate for the layman.


DMR= Designated Marksmen Rifle basically a Semi Auto "sniper rifle" (using that term loosely) with 20 inch ish barrel. That is what I gathered (AR10, M14, M4 w/ acog etc)

He saying chamber them in 6.8 and 6.5. Nice in between 5.56mm and 7.62mm where you can reach out and touch something


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Well I think I am officially done playing. Yesterday I was getting between 30 - 60 fps and today I am stuck in the single digits with CPU usage at a constant 100% and temps below 50 C


May well work just fine in the near future. Just take a break; runs for two weeks.


----------



## tango bango

Anyone know why there isn't a sole on any of the servers?


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Anyone know why there isn't a sole on any of the servers?


Cuz no one can play at 7 fps


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Cuz no one can play at 7 fps


WOW its gotten that bad ! Thanks.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Anyone know why there isn't a sole on any of the servers?


B/c people are working from 9am-5pm in america.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Anyone know why there isn't a sole on any of the servers?


I noticed that too, when I got on maybe an hour ago, there was 10+ servers full, now there is only like 2~3 above 50 players.









anyone wanna squad up and utilize that ingame voip?








Im really happy about ingame voip, I wish they would add in radio channels so squad leaders can work together, just have two different buttons:
L Alt for Squad chat
Num pad 0 for Squad leader+commader chat
also digging that they made fire extinguisher produce more smoke, I actually used one to my advantage today.

I was D where the shop is with the metal gate windows, I leaned around the corner looking into the main room of D, saw a guy running at me. I waited about 2 sec for him to be at the corner, popped around real quick, shot the extinguisher ran back and hid behind the car that's sitting there, he had no clue where I was, ran past me and then I grabbed his tags as he passed.









I also used one to breach a room and it actually helped.

give me moar levolution!

Edit: also does anyone know the console command to show CPU usage? I know someone posted it in the thread a while back but I can't remember where


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> B/c people are working from 9am-5pm in america. [/quot
> 
> Hmmm...Funny how yesterday it was occupied during the same time.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I noticed that too, when I got on maybe an hour ago, there was 10+ servers full, now there is only like 2~3 above 50 players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone wanna squad up and utilize that ingame voip?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im really happy about ingame voip, I wish they would add in radio channels so squad leaders can work together, just have two different buttons:
> L Alt for Squad chat
> Num pad 0 for Squad leader+commader chat
> also digging that they made fire extinguisher produce more smoke, I actually used one to my advantage today.
> 
> I was D where the shop is with the metal gate windows, I leaned around the corner looking into the main room of D, saw a guy running at me. I waited about 2 sec for him to be at the corner, popped around real quick, shot the extinguisher ran back and hid behind the car that's sitting there, he had no clue where I was, ran past me and then I grabbed his tags as he passed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also used one to breach a room and it actually helped.
> 
> give me moar levolution!
> 
> Edit: also does anyone know the console command to show CPU usage? I know someone posted it in the thread a while back but I can't remember where


Does L alt enable voip or do you have to hold l alt the whole time?

What is this fire extinguisher business you speak of


----------



## theturbofd

DMR is basically pointless against the new buffed SCAR and the new AK12. Game really takes no skill anymore :/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Xbox servers are full


----------



## ihatelolcats

rest in peace battlefield 2002-2011


----------



## MastrChiefMoe

I'm getting a bit worried that when this game comes out no one will play it and it will die like MOH: Warfighter and that's $89 down the drain....

Again, very annoyed that some idiots judge the entire game based on the BETA.


----------



## ikjadoon

Has anybody BattleScreen working with a laptop? You can get the QR code for tablets (iOS and Android) through backspace, but I can't find anything for Windows yet.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I was D where the shop is with the metal gate windows, I leaned around the corner looking into the main room of D, saw a guy running at me. I waited about 2 sec for him to be at the corner, popped around real quick, shot the extinguisher ran back and hid behind the car that's sitting there, he had no clue where I was, ran past me and then I grabbed his tags as he passed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also used one to breach a room and it actually helped.
> 
> Edit: also does anyone know the console command to show CPU usage? I know someone posted it in the thread a while back but I can't remember where


Perfoverlay.Showfps 1

Or maybe it's draw; you can tab autocomplete console commands too (like *nix) which saves errors and needing to type it all and also can show you all the closely named options. Just type pe and hit tab once or twice...

And ya are you talking about an extinguisher on a wall or what exactly?


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MastrChiefMoe*
> 
> I'm getting a bit worried that when this game comes out no one will play it and it will die like MOH: Warfighter and that's $89 down the drain....
> 
> Again, very annoyed that some idiots judge the entire game based on the BETA.


You mean judge the game based on the beta that's 3 weeks before release? I wonder why, it's not like the same thing happened after BF3's beta


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Perfoverlay.Showfps 1
> 
> Or maybe it's draw; you can tab autocomplete console commands too (like *nix) which saves errors and needing to type it all and also can show you all the closely named options. Just type pe and hit tab once or twice...
> 
> And ya are you talking about an extinguisher on a wall or what exactly?


Thanks, I'll try that command out!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> Does L alt enable voip or do you have to hold l alt the whole time?
> 
> What is this fire extinguisher business you speak of


you have to press and hold L alt when you talk, you enable VOIP in your audio settings, there is a check box. so if you have it checked, and the mic icon shows up next to your name your good to go!









And the fire extinguishers, You can shoot them, they are on walls around the map, mostly inside buildings. When you shoot one or blow it up it'll make a big puff of smoke letting you use it for cover, distraction, etc...
I'll try and make a video to show you guys if I can get fraps to record


----------



## Xtcent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I noticed that too, when I got on maybe an hour ago, there was 10+ servers full, now there is only like 2~3 above 50 players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone wanna squad up and utilize that ingame voip?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im really happy about ingame voip, I wish they would add in radio channels so squad leaders can work together, just have two different buttons:
> L Alt for Squad chat
> Num pad 0 for Squad leader+commader chat
> also digging that they made fire extinguisher produce more smoke, I actually used one to my advantage today.
> 
> I was D where the shop is with the metal gate windows, I leaned around the corner looking into the main room of D, saw a guy running at me. I waited about 2 sec for him to be at the corner, popped around real quick, shot the extinguisher ran back and hid behind the car that's sitting there, he had no clue where I was, ran past me and then I grabbed his tags as he passed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also used one to breach a room and it actually helped.
> 
> give me moar levolution!
> 
> Edit: also does anyone know the console command to show CPU usage? I know someone posted it in the thread a while back but I can't remember where


Add me for some voip squad action. Battlelog: Xtcent


----------



## SlackerITGuy

I give up, haven't been able to join a server since last night.

It keeps loading forever. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Jack Mac

Noticed some people claimed they were "easily able to fix performance issues." Elaborate please, I refuse to use V-Sync because I run a 120Hz monitor and I prefer to minimize input lag, and I would prefer not to lower my resolution.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m98custom1212*
> 
> DMR= Designated Marksmen Rifle basically a Semi Auto "sniper rifle" (using that term loosely) with 20 inch ish barrel. That is what I gathered (AR10, M14, M4 w/ acog etc)
> 
> He saying chamber them in 6.8 and 6.5. Nice in between 5.56mm and 7.62mm where you can reach out and touch something


Yup, though i was referring specifically to the MK12 and th SAM-R which are both just 5.56 rifles setup for medium range engagements. I shoud've specified. Working on a MK12 myself it's such a fun platform. MK12s are 18" with ops inc brake & collar, with douglas 1:7 barrels, KAC rails, etc. etc. SAM-R is pretty much the same config with a 20" 1:8 twist, KAC rails, and the A2 flash hider.
MK12 Mod 0

Mod 1

BCM SAM-R


Also i was wondering if anyone else felt this way. I think that you should be able to open the map as a squad leader and direct your squad to defend, attack, or move to a position. Rather than just hitting the Q button.


----------



## mouacyk

With just the overhead map, how will you deal with elevation? What if you want to designate 3rd floor?


----------



## Jhors2

I have the loading forever issue as well. I'm not sure if this is server side or desktop side. Reinstalled, screwed with punkbuster and firewall, etc etc, no dice. Could potentially be an issue with the handoff between the logon server for the client and the gameplay side. I am completely guessing here.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

For anyone getting stuck on the loading screen, try manually updating punkbuster, that's what I did and haven't got stuck on the loading screen since.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Another fix is In the Documents, in Battlefield 4\settings there should be a PROFSAVE_profile file.
Edit this and change the 0 in this line to 1:
GstRender.OverallGraphicsQuality 0


----------



## Invaderscs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*
> 
> For anyone getting stuck on the loading screen, try manually updating punkbuster, that's what I did and haven't got stuck on the loading screen since.


I did that to and it fixed mine.


----------



## General121

So i finally get the game running well on high settings. Sweet, pretty fun still trying to learn it. Now it starts just crashing...ffs can I never get a break lol.

320.49 driver install made it run well. On high settings i get 45-70ish fps.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MastrChiefMoe*
> 
> Again, very annoyed that some idiots judge the entire game based on the BETA.


*sigh*

It's completely acceptable to judge games like this on the beta. It's not a REAL beta. It's a "demo" released under the label of "beta", which they can charge money for early access. A true beta would have been released in March or so, and would have been patched 40-50 times since then (if not more). This is a static demo. If it were an ACTUAL beta, they would take what users said, release a patch, take feed back and repeat.

The simple fact is that "beta" is the new demo, and the average consumer doesn't know it. They think "it's a beta so the actual release will be better". It won't be. This is basically final game code.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Finally,after i5-3570k OC to 4.7Ghz and my HD 7950 @ 1100/1575,i'm playing ultra with no lower than 55fps on 64men server,no CPU bottleneck.GPU is pegged 99%. VRAM USAGE: 1950-2000MB @ 1680x1050.So glad i didn't get 770.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtcent*
> 
> Add me for some voip squad action. Battlelog: Xtcent


Added!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Noticed some people claimed they were "easily able to fix performance issues." Elaborate please, I refuse to use V-Sync because I run a 120Hz monitor and I prefer to minimize input lag, and I would prefer not to lower my resolution.


That sucks because v-sync helped with my fps drops, it didn't fully take it away, but it doesn't happen nearly as much, try a game with it on even if your one of those 120fps or bust guys.


----------



## schmotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jhors2*
> 
> I have the loading forever issue as well. I'm not sure if this is server side or desktop side. Reinstalled, screwed with punkbuster and firewall, etc etc, no dice. Could potentially be an issue with the handoff between the logon server for the client and the gameplay side. I am completely guessing here.


I had this problem the very first time. Also got a warning that my drivers were older than recommended, but I played anyway. Took forever loading and crashed in-game. Then I updated the NVIDIA Drivers and didn't have the problem again (accept for the horrible lag on 64 player servers).


----------



## theturbofd

Counter knifing needs to be changed. It shouldn't ask for like 3 secs if you want to counter that's too much time. You might as well ask yourself if you want die or not.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Noticed some people claimed they were "easily able to fix performance issues." Elaborate please, I refuse to use V-Sync because I run a 120Hz monitor and I prefer to minimize input lag, and I would prefer not to lower my resolution.


I play at 144hz and adaptive vsync made this game playable. I sit at a comfortable 90fps and never dip below 70. But, I'm playing at a "low" preset. I could play at ultra with decent fps, but the game stutter too much, likely due to my lack of VRAM.


----------



## Krazee

Counter knifing is fun, tried it last night. Good stuff.

Also saw that if someone is knifing you, your team mate can knife them to stop the initial knife.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> I play at 144hz and adaptive vsync made this game playable. I sit at a comfortable 90fps and never dip below 70. But, I'm playing at a "low" preset. I could play at ultra with decent fps, but the game stutter too much, likely due to my lack of VRAM.


Adaptive V-Sync via the NVCP? The game only allows "full" V-Sync right?

One replicable issue is that whenever I got "out of bounds" (countdown starts) in a helicopter, the game crashes.

This happens in any helicopter but not on foot, interestingly.

Has anyone else tried/seen this?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

How do you counter? Your melee key? Or if there a countermeasures key bind in Inf options now too I did not notice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> It's completely acceptable to judge games like this on the beta. It's not a REAL beta. It's a "demo" released under the label of "beta", which they can charge money for early access. A true beta would have been released in March or so, and would have been patched 40-50 times since then (if not more). This is a static demo. If it were an ACTUAL beta, they would take what users said, release a patch, take feed back and repeat.


Oh, well, if you say so...









Seriously, even if you are totally right-which you aren't imo-this is most certainly NOT the final product we will be playing in six months and on due to fixes, tweaks, patches etc. That's how all games are. I think this is one of the better "betas" I have ever played. Runs overall better and was much easier to get right in and truly start playing and enjoying it than many others. Can't say that about the BF3 beta coming from BC2...

And I don't even know what the "charge for early access" line is all about...


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Hmmm...Funny how yesterday it was occupied during the same time.


Day 1 of a Beta? Of course. Day 2, when everyone has to explain why the called in to work? Yeah, it might be a lot lighter on the servers. Not 100%, but quite significantly.


----------



## IAmDay

So decided not to read 250 new posts and I'll just post instead. Anyone found a fix for Nvidia cards or CPU optimization?


----------



## Krazee

wait for new drivers?


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> It's completely acceptable to judge games like this on the beta. It's not a REAL beta. It's a "demo" released under the label of "beta", which they can charge money for early access. A true beta would have been released in March or so, and would have been patched 40-50 times since then (if not more). This is a static demo. If it were an ACTUAL beta, they would take what users said, release a patch, take feed back and repeat.
> 
> The simple fact is that "beta" is the new demo, and the average consumer doesn't know it. They think "it's a beta so the actual release will be better". It won't be. This is basically final game code.


This ^. You don't release a beta four weeks before launch.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Also saw that if someone is knifing you, your team mate can knife them to stop the initial knife.


So who's going to make the first 64 player knife conga line video?


----------



## BreakDown

Anyone else has the feeling the sound design isnt as good? I cant pin point what it is exactly but it does not feel right.

(ive also experienced the sound bug where you cant hear most of the sounds of the game that hppened in bf3, i hope that gets fixed)


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Anyone else has the feeling the sound design isnt as good? I cant pin point what it is exactly but it does not feel right.
> 
> (ive also experienced the sound bug where you cant hear most of the sounds of the game that hppened in bf3, i hope that gets fixed)


I do. Feels washed out and a little damp so to speak. Just don't sound loud enough to me, not like the couple of trailers we saw.


----------



## Caz

WHAT FIXED MY 760 331 DRIVER ISSUES!

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/550192/display-driver-uninstaller-ddu-v7-1/

Worked wonders for me. Completely fixed my issues.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> I play at 144hz and adaptive vsync made this game playable. I sit at a comfortable 90fps and never dip below 70. But, I'm playing at a "low" preset. I could play at ultra with decent fps, but the game stutter too much, likely due to my lack of VRAM.


I play custom with useless stuff like textures and shadows on low and useful stuff like mesh turned up. Sadly it looks like my only option at this point is to try adaptive V-sync *shudder* and deal with the input lag. Might as well be playing with a controller with all the input lag V-sync adds.


----------



## Rebellion88

Whats the chances of BF4 running on my sig rig at 1080p?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Counter knifing needs to be changed. It shouldn't ask for like 3 secs if you want to counter that's too much time. You might as well ask yourself if you want die or not.


lol 3 seconds. Wouldn't be surprised really, I saw one of my team mates have a knife battle with someone. They were both in each other's face for a while, crouched by a crate... looked a bit intimate.. I figured he was probably playing the knife dueling (and losing) and shot the enemy to be sure. They both ended up dead, so I guess he lost.


----------



## $ilent

I just played in choppers alot and with people using microphone its so good, like infinitely much more fun using microphone because you can get tactics across as apposed to typing fast where enemy units are.

I love that they added VOIP.

Also anyone struggling for FPS, try turning resolution scale down. I was at 30fps with mine at 100%,I turned it down to 75% and my fps is at 50-60. Only difference is it makes the graphics a little less detailed or blurred, but you can hardly tell and its so much smoother gameplay.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> I give up, haven't been able to join a server since last night.
> 
> It keeps loading forever. Anyone else having this issue?


I had that issue yesterday. I downloaded the latest Beta drivers (13.10 Beta2 I think) and now it runs fine.


----------



## scutzi128

Can you have the mini map displayed on a second monitor / tablet in the beta?


----------



## BulletSponge

I like the "range" on the knife. I can shatter glass 5 feet away with it, surely that's not right.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Anyone else has the feeling the sound design isnt as good? I cant pin point what it is exactly but it does not feel right.
> 
> (ive also experienced the sound bug where you cant hear most of the sounds of the game that hppened in bf3, i hope that gets fixed)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I do. Feels washed out and a little damp so to speak. Just don't sound loud enough to me, not like the couple of trailers we saw.


heck no, having the exact opposite. new sound engine sounds ten times better for me and the friends I've played with

(using Hi-Fi setting - based on my BF3 experiences, anything else sounds too stale for me. BF4 had this setting by default for me







)


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebellion88*
> 
> Whats the chances of BF4 running on my sig rig at 1080p?


It should run quite well. No problems. Wish I had that thing for portable use.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I love that they added VOIP.


Same here.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> heck no, having the exact opposite. new sound engine sounds ten times better for me and the friends I've played with
> 
> (using Hi-Fi setting - based on my BF3 experiences, anything else sounds too stale for me. BF4 had this setting by default for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I also agree that the sounds are much better, so much better in fact its making me want to go out and buy a dedicated audio card for my pc.

Im not impressed with the Attack Chopper though, having only like 32 rounds on it is a joke, you run out of ammo so fast its untrue, then sit waiting 30 seconds for it to reload 12 more.

Im guessing this is down to it being more powerful, the Hydra rounds and 30mm cannon on it are unbelievable but still its stupid how long it takes to reload. I hope they reduce the loading times on it.


----------



## CptDanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I also agree that the sounds are much better, so much better in fact its making me want to go out and buy a dedicated audio card for my pc.
> 
> Im not impressed with the Attack Chopper though, having only like 32 rounds on it is a joke, you run out of ammo so fast its untrue, then sit waiting 30 seconds for it to reload 12 more.
> 
> Im guessing this is down to it being more powerful, the Hydra rounds and 30mm cannon on it are unbelievable but still its stupid how long it takes to reload. I hope they reduce the loading times on it.


Sounds are better? Your crazy dude. ITs a glitch fest of sounds reminiscent of endgame from BF3.
SOunds cut out, tank engines are barely audible.

The game needs work, hopefully its polished by retail.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I also agree that the sounds are much better, so much better in fact its making me want to go out and buy a dedicated audio card for my pc.
> 
> Im not impressed with the Attack Chopper though, having only like 32 rounds on it is a joke, you run out of ammo so fast its untrue, then sit waiting 30 seconds for it to reload 12 more.
> 
> Im guessing this is down to it being more powerful, the Hydra rounds and 30mm cannon on it are unbelievable but still its stupid how long it takes to reload. I hope they reduce the loading times on it.


Well if they went back to a limited ammo system and traveling back to base to reload and repair it would be fine. The pause when you temporarily "run out" of 30mm rounds is ridiculous. The Choppers in BF2 like actual choppers had a limited supply of ammo and the weapon could overheat. While the pilot had 28 rocket pods that he could use then he would have to reload. Air in BF2 overpowered for better or for worse to some was done properly. Choppers still need a boost of speed and there needs to be a cap on stingers, if they're not going to allow any kind of evasion.


----------



## TriviumKM

Keyboard bug from BF3 where your movement keys stop responding has made it's way back into BF4.


----------



## ikjadoon

Guys complaining about the counter-knife:

uh..just shoot them, then? Backstabs don't have counter-knifes; only front/side knifes have counters.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> Sounds are better? Your crazy dude. ITs a glitch fest of sounds reminiscent of endgame from BF3.
> SOunds cut out, tank engines are barely audible.


You really assume it does this for everyone and the whole audio engine is crap because _you_ had some problems? And we're the "crazy" ones? Really? Tank enginess are most certainly "audible" to say the least.

I too think the sound rocks and is better than BF3...once I dumped the headphones and cranked 5.1 speakers anyway. And I have to use onboard at present due to mini-itx.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> Sounds are better? Your crazy dude. ITs a glitch fest of sounds reminiscent of endgame from BF3.
> SOunds cut out, tank engines are barely audible.
> 
> The game needs work, hopefully its polished by retail.


Man I think they're better, in BF3 all the guns to me sound so bland and boring. All the Assault weapons bar the G3A3 sound the same, and the sniper rifles sound and shoot mostly the same. The m40, SV98 and L96 are identical guns to use they just look different, and the m98B and JNG90 are identical too. Admittedly ive only used 2 snipers in BF4, but the CSLR4 shoots and sounds great, and I love the 50 cal sniper in it too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Well if they went back to a limited ammo system and traveling back to base to reload and repair it would be fine. The pause when you temporarily "run out" of 30mm rounds is ridiculous. The Choppers in BF2 like actual choppers had a limited supply of ammo and the weapon could overheat. While the pilot had 28 rocket pods that he could use then he would have to reload. Air in BF2 overpowered for better or for worse to some was done properly. Choppers still need a boost of speed and there needs to be a cap on stingers, if they're not going to allow any kind of evasion.


Ive only played BF3 so im used to chopper having normal reload times, but yeh like you say the reload times on chopper in BF4 is too much. You spend more time waiting for ammo to reload than you do firing. I think id rather have it less powerful but reload more frequently.

I do like the fact that choppers engines shut down if you get shot at, then come back online. I like that variation alot.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> WHAT FIXED MY 760 331 DRIVER ISSUES!
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/550192/display-driver-uninstaller-ddu-v7-1/
> 
> Worked wonders for me. Completely fixed my issues.


Thanks for the link, I never knew there is one good software. Gosh I hate driver sweeper.


----------



## theturbofd

I think the only really good addition I've seen so far besides pistol customization would be the leaning.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> I think the only really good addition I've seen so far besides pistol customization would be the leaning.


I like the leaning but my only gripe with it is that you have to face the wall to lean. I wish you could have the wall next to a shoulder and lean from that stance instead of having to stare at the wall.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*
> 
> Another fix is In the Documents, in Battlefield 4\settings there should be a PROFSAVE_profile file.
> Edit this and change the 0 in this line to 1:
> GstRender.OverallGraphicsQuality 0


What's this supposed to do?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*
> 
> For anyone getting stuck on the loading screen, try manually updating punkbuster, that's what I did and haven't got stuck on the loading screen since.


Yeah this worked for me. Feel like an idiot now









Played for at least ~3hrs with just 1 crash to desktop. Performance could be better but its playable  (~40-70 FPS @ Ultra with no Deferred AA).


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

I am just stuck at the joining server thing, still in the browser, does anyone have any help for that?


----------



## Krazee

Just upped to 4.5 Ghz from 4.0 Ghz and CPU load does not hit 100% ever


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Just upped to 4.5 Ghz from 4.0 Ghz and CPU load does not hit 100% ever


Nice


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> I am just stuck at the joining server thing, still in the browser, does anyone have any help for that?


I think that is a punkbuster related problem.


----------



## starmanwarz

Anyone knows if/when we will be able to preload the beta?


----------



## djriful

Hooah! http://goo.gl/UnLMx3


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

So which site and what link specifically should I get the newer version of punk buster from?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> Anyone knows if/when we will be able to preload the beta?


Do you mean the retail? Since the beta is out already


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> So which site and what link specifically should I get the newer version of punk buster from?


Punkbuster Update


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

I think he means if he doesn't have premium, did not buy warfighter, or did not preorder bf4 when can he download the beta?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> So which site and what link specifically should I get the newer version of punk buster from?


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955064762733912354/

there is a post in that thread 5th or 6th one that has the link and what to do


----------



## starmanwarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> I think he means if he doesn't have premium, did not buy warfighter, or did not preorder bf4 when can he download the beta?


This.

Will we able to download it a few hours before release? I imagine the EA servers will be under heavy load.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Punkbuster Update


Actually there are manual update files too (Under Support then look for BF4). PBSetup needs BF4 added which told can do manually too but have other method as fallback.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> This.
> 
> Will we able to download it a few hours before release? I imagine the EA servers will be under heavy load.


I would imagine you can preload early too...

20% off at Gamefly! Just used myself; supposedly works for Premium too (if bought together) but not dumping all that cash at once regardless.

Coupon Code: GFDOCT20


----------



## DizZz

Chance to win a copy of BF4!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXplmTxozl8


----------



## starmanwarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> ...
> 
> 20% off at Gamefly! Just used myself; supposedly works for Premium too (if bought together) but not dumping all that cash at once regardless.
> 
> Coupon Code: GFDOCT20


The simplycdkeys bundle deal is still better


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Just gonna try redownloading it. Will take an hour.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Ive only played BF3 so im used to chopper having normal reload times, but yeh like you say the reload times on chopper in BF4 is too much. You spend more time waiting for ammo to reload than you do firing. I think id rather have it less powerful but reload more frequently.
> 
> I do like the fact that choppers engines shut down if you get shot at, then come back online. I like that variation alot.


I do as well. BF2 was the glory days of air combat in a battlefield game of the ones i've played at least. Jets and choppers were dominant. Albeit the j-10 was way overpowered but the rest were very suitable IMO. People hated that they were forces to be reckoned with but i loved it. Not just because i'm a decent pilot and loved to fly. It's because it created a sense of fear or security if you had someone coming after you or covering you. There was also nothing more satisfying than supporting my squad with air. Though did do that with my squad in BF4. Told them to attack/Capture C and circled the viper around letting my gunner provide support. Problem is most of the times i'm setting up my gunners in both the transport and attack heli's they fail to see the target. They're always shooting off somewhere.


----------



## daguardian

This game loves threads, the more the better.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Seriously, even if you are totally right-which you aren't imo-this is most certainly NOT the final product we will be playing in six months and on due to fixes, tweaks, patches etc. That's how all games are. I think this is one of the better "betas" I have ever played. Runs overall better and was much easier to get right in and truly start playing and enjoying it than many others. Can't say that about the BF3 beta coming from BC2...
> 
> And I don't even know what the "charge for early access" line is all about...


You've literally just said "the beta isn't a beta, it's an RC".

Firstly, I'm not talking about what the product is in 6 months after POST-launch patches. I'm talking about the product people will be downloading/installing on release day.

Secondly, If the beta runs well, is easy to use and generally bug free... it's not a beta. The definition of "beta" is software that is feature-complete, but still buggy, crashy, slow, etc. The point of the beta is to see if the product actually makes sense and works at a base level - i.e. buttons are where they should be, the UI makes sense, etc. They also START de-bugging the game here.

Once they've debugged/tweaked the beta to a standpoint where the game runs well, is stable, etc. it turns into a "release candidate". THAT is what this "beta" is. It's an opne-RC demo.

But it's not even open. If you want to be part of the RC demo FIRST, you need to PAY them. Either pre-order the game, or have premium. If you don't do that, you've got to wait a few days. That's what I mean by "charging for early access".


----------



## BulletSponge

I know he hates the game but I have to thank amd655 for an earlier post where he mentioned turning vsync on in game to help with the lag. HE WAS RIGHT! It does not eliminate it completely but it is at least an 80% or more improvement over what I was getting before. Here are some cpu utilization shots I took before and after enabling vsync.

Before....


And after......


I have no idea how it helps but it sure improved my gameplay. I did not check gpu utilization as I have been playing the game without Afterburner running.


----------



## CptDanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I do as well. BF2 was the glory days of air combat in a battlefield game of the ones i've played at least. Jets and choppers were dominant. Albeit the j-10 was way overpowered but the rest were very suitable IMO. People hated that they were forces to be reckoned with but i loved it. Not just because i'm a decent pilot and loved to fly. It's because it created a sense of fear or security if you had someone coming after you or covering you. There was also nothing more satisfying than supporting my squad with air. Though did do that with my squad in BF4. Told them to attack/Capture C and circled the viper around letting my gunner provide support. Problem is most of the times i'm setting up my gunners in both the transport and attack heli's they fail to see the target. They're always shooting off somewhere.


The J10 was fixed in final BF2 patch. Its not that it was overpowered it was just much more agile then any other jet.
In any case Im seeing a lot of similarities in this game when compared to BF2. Best of all, slower pace then BF3, notice that matches last longer.
What I do NOT like is the fact that vehicles now have ammo that finishes..... then you have to wait to reload. Another thing Im confused about are the perks, so far Ive unlocked a few and have no idea how to apply them to my character. All I see is offensive or defensive. Whats up with that?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Counter knifing is fun, tried it last night. Good stuff.
> 
> Also saw that if someone is knifing you, your team mate can knife them to stop the initial knife.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> How do you counter? Your melee key? Or if there a countermeasures key bind in Inf options now too I did not notice.
> Oh, well, if you say so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't even know what the "charge for early access" line is all about...


Just hit the knife button - has to be knife from the side or front though.
From the back, you don't get the option.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Anyone else has the feeling the sound design isnt as good? I cant pin point what it is exactly but it does not feel right.
> 
> (ive also experienced the sound bug where you cant hear most of the sounds of the game that hppened in bf3, i hope that gets fixed)


I've been saying this before the BETA was even out (based on YT footage) and yet no one notices my posts nor comments on it.








Sound is horrible at the low end. Sounds like muffled explosions.


----------



## vinton13

How much RAM does BF4 really eat?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> How much RAM does BF4 really eat?


Apparently 2GB!
That's what a user said when I asked him!


----------



## ignite

So, is this a new game or basically another BF3 map pack?


----------



## ihatelolcats

bf3 with alien guns and antitank medics


----------



## vinton13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Apparently 2GB!
> That's what a user said when I asked him!


It's eating 5GB for me...I thought i would have needed to upgrade to 16GB for BF4, but apparently I have enough.


----------



## Ghost12

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/385531996850841152/780470447/

Game stealing kills again, now 22 kills today total. Report says 8 kills 1 death, I was 10-1 as can be seen below that when add the vehicle and weapon kills. Anyone else noticed this yet?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignite*
> 
> So, is this a new game or basically another BF3 map pack?


Bit of both.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> It's eating 5GB for me...I thought i would have needed to upgrade to 16GB for BF4, but apparently I have enough.


Wow!
I was thinking of re-stealing my 8GB off my mum (that I gave towards her rig) - and re-put my system to 16GB RAM from 8GB.
I'll put up a buy thread


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> How much RAM does BF4 really eat?
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently 2GB!
> That's what a user said when I asked him!
Click to expand...

Yes, 2gb minimum, everything on lowest settings. So anywhere upwards of there.... I would expect 1080p to take at least 3gb if available. I'm going to make some adjustments and try this again.

Since this is a beta, DICE will be making live bugfixes (or attempts to fix) during the beta correct? It would be nice to see some things fixed during the beta, instead of just playing it as is then hoping release is fixed up.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Ok so reinstalled the game and origin, still no work. Sometimes it will say could not communicate with bf4 use task manager to close bf4 even when the game isn't even running. Any ideas? I would like to be able to play this sometimes before the end of time.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Thanks for the link, I never knew there is one good software. Gosh I hate driver sweeper.


No problem. I think this program is equivalent to the 40 step Nvidia driver deleter thing that was going around last month. WORKS
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> WHAT FIXED MY 760 331 DRIVER ISSUES!
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/550192/display-driver-uninstaller-ddu-v7-1/
> 
> Worked wonders for me. Completely fixed my issues.


Here is the link again guys that want more stability.


----------



## BulletSponge

Can anyone tell me how the guys in my squad got this on top of a building............


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Ok so reinstalled the game and origin, still no work. Sometimes it will say could not communicate with bf4 use task manager to close bf4 even when the game isn't even running. Any ideas? I would like to be able to play this sometimes before the end of time.


I had that message a couple times yesterday. Only way I get round it is trying different servers.

Ive not had to mess about with any drivers or anything, im on 320.49.


----------



## MakubeX

Recorded some gameplay from my first couple of hours of play yesterday:






No issues so far with GTX 780 and beta drivers.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Can anyone tell me how the guys in my squad got this on top of a building............
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I've seen these fall from the sky before....


----------



## iPDrop

I called today and they said it appears some lga socket pins were bent and that they were still processing.... no word on when I'm being shipped a replacement yet....


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Can anyone tell me how the guys in my squad got this on top of a building............
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That boat is glitched to hell in this beta. Ive seen it on the pavement more oftan that ive seen it in water.


----------



## chughes13x

Can anyone answer these two questions for me:

Have you had problems mapping controls to mouse buttons? I can't get it to work for the life of me...

Secondly, can you display the mini-map on a second monitor? Or does it have to be a tablet/phone/laptop...


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Noticed some people claimed they were "easily able to fix performance issues." Elaborate please, I refuse to use V-Sync because I run a 120Hz monitor and I prefer to minimize input lag, and I would prefer not to lower my resolution.


Vsync hardly has any input lag in BF4.


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I play custom with useless stuff like textures and shadows on low and useful stuff like mesh turned up. Sadly it looks like my only option at this point is to try adaptive V-sync *shudder* and deal with the input lag. Might as well be playing with a controller with all the input lag V-sync adds.


Yea... Vsync doesn't add NEARLY that much lag, especially adaptive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Vsync hardly has any input lag in BF4.


Lol you beat me to it.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> So to those running nvidia and having major stuttering issues, revert back to 320.49 drivers, these got rid of my stuttering issue.
> 
> Also using this user.cfg helped a bit too
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> RenderDevice.Dx11Enable 0
> RenderDevice.Dx11Dot1Enable 0
> RenderDevice.Dx11Dot1RuntimeEnable 0
> perfoverlay.drawfps 1
> worldrender.motionblurenable 0
> worldrender.spotlightshadowmapresolution 256
> worldrender.spotlightshadowmapenable 0
> worldrender.lighttilecspathenable 0
> renderdevice.forcerenderaheadlimit 1
> renderdevice.triplebufferingenable 0
> renderDevice.vsyncenable 0


So I switched to 320.49 drivers, and did the above, enabled Vsync. It has my gpu running much more consistent, probably cpu also, a lot better as far as stuttering and frame drops go. Still low fps, but probably the best I can get with what I have.

Where is Adaptive Vsync enabled at? Nvidia CP or in-game? I didn't see it in either.

My game did just crash though, dunno if it is from the old drivers or just because it is Beta. I played an hour with the NV Beta drivers and never crashed then.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chughes13x*
> 
> Can anyone answer these two questions for me:
> 
> Have you had problems mapping controls to mouse buttons? I can't get it to work for the life of me...
> 
> Secondly, can you display the mini-map on a second monitor? Or does it have to be a tablet/phone/laptop...


Not sure about the mini map, but I know how to map mouse buttons. Click on the keyboard column and hold ESCAPE key until it clears it. Then click on the mouse column and press or move your mouse as you want it.

I cannot assign Insert or Delete keys, which is annoying as I use both of them on BF3.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am going to give Vsync a try and see whats up. In BF3 it was horrible.


----------



## amd655

This is with Vsync on at 30FPS (FRAPS)




Really think i could make most of those shots with massive input lag like BF3?

Vsync feels right in BF4.


----------



## TheOCNoob

So is anyone else not impressed by BF4?


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> This is with Vsync on at 30FPS (FRAPS)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really think i could make most of those shots with massive input lag like BF3?
> 
> Vsync feels right in BF4.


Thanks again, I owe ya'


----------



## Timu

"The #BF4 PC beta is a beta, not all graphics options are hooked up or tweaked yet and performance is not final. But please do test the game .... but graphics at release will be better and/or faster so you should be good"


----------



## TheOCNoob

I don't care about about graphics the over all experience is how do you say. Boring?


----------



## Sadmoto

So, anyone notice that we will have the same crappy non-accurate reflections?

go ontop of the skyscrapper and look at the floor, you can see the bottom of the surrouding buildings and even the water in certain areas.









come on, it cannot be that hard to have accurate reflections, power consuming? Sure, but it isn't rocket science.

I really hope they pay more attention and change it, seeing those reflections on the top of the skyscrapper is just... dumb.


----------



## Jodiuh

Is anyone else stuttering like crazy? Also, the game is poo. But so was BF3 beta. I wish they would have polished it before releasing.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Is anyone else stuttering like crazy? Also, the game is poo. But so was BF3 beta. I wish they would have polished it before releasing.


yea everyone is getting stuttering and FPS drops into the single digits.

1. try new drivers if you havent, also you may have try the opposite, others have said the new drivers make it un-playable and they had to revert to an old driver.
2. try putting on v-sync, its helped some people, it may help you!
3. Agreed, this beta either should of been more polished for the time they had, or done the beta like 2 months ago.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Is anyone else stuttering like crazy? Also, the game is poo. But so was BF3 beta. I wish they would have polished it before releasing.


I stutter constantly on both 331.40 and 320.49 drivers. Note that this build is from June so the final game will be a lot better.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Is anyone else stuttering like crazy? Also, the game is poo. But so was BF3 beta. I wish they would have polished it before releasing.


Its a beta though? What did you expect.

I dont understand these posts saying the beta looks or performs crap.

Here let me help yourself and the hundreds of people in here struggling to understand the bf4 beta concept.

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=what+is+a+game+beta


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Guys - got something to share with you all - haven't seen this mentioned ANYWHERE:
I just shot an upper body sniper shot and got:
87 ASSIST COUNTS AS KILL

That popped up.
ANYONE seen this before?!
And yes I have no idea if it actually counted as a kill!


----------



## $ilent

Yes dubbed seen it lots of times when i get high percentage assists. Seems like a good idea.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chughes13x*
> 
> Can anyone answer these two questions for me:
> 
> Have you had problems mapping controls to mouse buttons? I can't get it to work for the life of me...
> 
> Secondly, can you display the mini-map on a second monitor? Or does it have to be a tablet/phone/laptop...


I thought this was official but not working yet for me either. Hopefuly just "not yet" for map on secondary display
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOCNoob*
> 
> So is anyone else not impressed by BF4?


I wasn't until I config'd and tweaked it properly and spent some real time playing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOCNoob*
> 
> I don't care about about graphics the over all experience is how do you say. Boring?


Not at all.


----------



## Baasha

Just thought I'd share here if anyone missed the thread:

BF4 @ 4K ..


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Is anyone else stuttering like crazy? Also, the game is poo. But so was BF3 beta. I wish they would have polished it before releasing.
> 
> 
> 
> yea everyone is getting stuttering and FPS drops into the single digits.
> 
> 1. try new drivers if you havent, also you may have try the opposite, others have said the new drivers make it un-playable and they had to revert to an old driver.
> 2. try putting on v-sync, its helped some people, it may help you!
> 3. Agreed, this beta either should of been more polished for the time they had, or done the beta like 2 months ago.
Click to expand...

Ah, ok. Precision isn't working and I'm too lazy to install fraps, but FPS seems pretty good. It just stutters is all. Thanks, I'll try vsync.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Is anyone else stuttering like crazy? Also, the game is poo. But so was BF3 beta. I wish they would have polished it before releasing.
> 
> 
> 
> I stutter constantly on both 331.40 and 320.49 drivers. Note that this build is from June so the final game will be a lot better.
Click to expand...

Ok, cool beans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Is anyone else stuttering like crazy? Also, the game is poo. But so was BF3 beta. I wish they would have polished it before releasing.
> 
> 
> 
> Its a beta though? What did you expect.
> 
> I dont understand these posts saying the beta looks or performs crap.
> 
> Here let me help yourself and the hundreds of people in here struggling to understand the bf4 beta concept.
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=what+is+a+game+beta
Click to expand...

Well, BF3 beta didn't stutter like this. It's near unplayable. And I've played some pretty dope betas before. I expected...better.

Also, I'm idling on the Teamspeak server waiting for you guys to jump in and talk about the game w/ me!

TS.OCNGaming.net


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Guys - got something to share with you all - haven't seen this mentioned ANYWHERE:
> I just shot an upper body sniper shot and got:
> 87 ASSIST COUNTS AS KILL
> 
> That popped up.
> ANYONE seen this before?!
> And yes I have no idea if it actually counted as a kill!


My 1st kill ever was something like that, lol.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Just thought I'd share here if anyone missed the thread:
> 
> BF4 @ 4K ..


DAT GPU HORSEPOWER


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> DAT GPU HORSEPOWER


LOL.. it's sweet.. checked "logged" file in PrecisionX and it shows 5.1GB of VRAM being used!


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> My 1st kill ever was something like that, lol.


dude.. is that your girlfriend in your avatar? there is some turbulence in my pants.. and it wasn't your post that caused it.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> dude.. is that your girlfriend in your avatar? there is some turbulence in my pants.. and it wasn't your post that caused it.


I wish, lol.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> LOL.. it's sweet.. checked "logged" file in PrecisionX and it shows 5.1GB of VRAM being used!


5.1GB Vram usage


----------



## selk22

Okay to get minimap working on second monitor when you launch a server dont exit browser then tab out once connected and press battlemap.. then press f11 to go full screen. Its a really lame system for doing and should have an ingame option but hey at least its there and working.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Got it on video too - yeah sweet, that's a good idea!


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> LOL.. it's sweet.. checked "logged" file in PrecisionX and it shows 5.1GB of VRAM being used!


I don't think I'll do 4k res on this game anytime soon, lol.


----------



## Sadmoto

Gotta love these reflections.










and what was behind me:


I even tweeted (my god who actually uses that crap?) the devs asking about the reflections, they refuse to answer me after we discussed how they mis-advertised the revamp of wake island CQA with BF3, they showed a picture of wake island with skyscrappers, compounds and various other buildings and so on saying that's what they were giving us, they then gave us the same exact wake island map that we had before, just with the coding changed for CQ to CQA.

They also refuse to give yes/no answers to easy questions which is just makes you want to punch a wall when your limited to 150 letters per message.


----------



## Invaderscs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> My 1st kill ever was something like that, lol.


If you do over 75 damage to someone, you get assist counts as kill. Basically it means you get a kill for your KDA but you still get the assist points, not the full 100 for a kill.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Unlocked the flash hider for the U100MK5 LMG - man this turns the gun into a beast!
Got it in my first battlepack









EDIT:
Also is it me or can you not replenish GRENADES nor the Support's "noob-tube"?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Gotta love these reflections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what was behind me:
> 
> 
> I even tweeted (my god who actually uses that crap?) the devs asking about the reflections, they refuse to answer me after we discussed how they mis-advertised the revamp of wake island CQA with BF3, they showed a picture of wake island with skyscrappers, compounds and various other buildings and so on saying that's what they were giving us, they then gave us the same exact wake island map that we had before, just with the coding changed for CQ to CQA.
> 
> They also refuse to give yes/no answers to easy questions which is just makes you want to punch a wall when your limited to 150 letters per message.


I take it you look at reflections a lot?

OK, i take back a lot of what i stated earlier in this thread, gameplay wise this game is fun, things that i hate are the MASSIVELY long reload times on tanks and aircraft, other than that, this is supposed to be an early build??

Graphically it looks beast at 1440p and 1080p, tried it on both nvidia machines with great results using Vsync, obviously the force fairs better as hag is limited to 1080p and medium settings.

Gameplay>Graphics.

TRUE STORY.

Reflections???? i have yet to be enticed into nit picking into such a small thing, at least my arguments earlier were generally true lol.


----------



## Timu

How do you guys get good performance???


----------



## skyn3t

Here is my system BF4 hardware monitor for couple minutes









vbios
Rev 3 ACX
SLI @ 1137Mhz /Memory stock maxs temp 44c
4770k @ 4.5Ghz max temp 70c it does pushes the CPU
right click and open new tab for maximize the image.
Everything on Ultra no lag
BF4 Beta drivers.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> How do you guys get good performance???


Vsync, use in game or force adaptive through NVCP, worked for me and others here.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Unlocked the flash hider for the U100MK5 LMG - man this turns the gun into a beast!
> Got it in my first battlepack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Also is it me or can you not replenish GRENADES nor the Support's "noob-tube"?


I had the same problem with X25. Im guessing its a bug otherwise its just stupid since your playing support


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Okay to get minimap working on second monitor when you launch a server dont exit browser then tab out once connected and press battlemap.. then press f11 to go full screen. Its a really lame system for doing and should have an ingame option but hey at least its there and working.


You rock; will give a shot. Whoever figured this out is either a genius or has too much time on their hands (or both).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> How do you guys get good performance???


Well if I pay attention to actual frame rate I guess it's not running so well but I have stopped doing that becuase it feels like it's running at least 10-15 frames faster and is perfectly playable. That's what really counts right? I do get periods of total lag/stutter but only for about 15 seconds a couple times a round.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I take it you look at reflections a lot?
> 
> OK, i take back a lot of what i stated earlier in this thread, gameplay wise this game is fun, things that i hate are the MASSIVELY long reload times on tanks and aircraft, other than that, this is supposed to be an early build??
> 
> Graphically it looks beast at 1440p and 1080p, tried it on both nvidia machines with great results using Vsync, obviously the force fairs better as hag is limited to 1080p and medium settings.
> 
> Gameplay>Graphics.
> 
> TRUE STORY.
> 
> Reflections???? i have yet to be enticed into nit picking into such a small thing, at least my arguments earlier were generally true lol.


as I mentioned before, the small things are what get me immersed into video games, its not the same for everyone, so when I see skyscrappers in a window when I pass and I'm in an alley way with no visibility.

agreed with the reload times, but it almost makes it so the pilot/gunner have to work together on the same target to get it down quick without having to wait for missles and hydras to reload, I like the idea of longer reloads, but I think its a little too long.
even if I am nit picking,sure I like to see what these devs did with the last two years on small AND large scales, doesn't make what I said about reflections not being accurate false by any means.

also, is it just me or do stingers/rpgs knock your chopper onto its side almost doing a barrel roll?
Neat idea but I can see it getting on my nerves, you can't really recover unless your like 400M+ in the air with a lot of room.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I had the same problem with X25. Im guessing its a bug otherwise its just stupid since your playing support


Yup - I'm playing as support and nothing replenishes and that's why I've not been playing as support - what's the point when I can't even reload my nades and/or noob tube!? lol

Seeing as Blogs don't work atm on Xbox nor PS3 (EA are apparently aware) - Thought to share how I'm doing:
I'm getting kind of bored of the map already....I've had 7:30hrs gameplay
Also anyone else notice the SPM is really low? My stats below:
K/D 1.69
SPM 292
KPM 0.69
KILLS 313
SCORE 133,214
TIME 7h 35m
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/Totally%20Dubbed/stats/176355085/xbox360/



I'm finding all the BETA guns extremely easy to pick up and play with....as much as I like that...I'm able to cross map people with my assault rifle - and I dislike that as I'm a recon player.
Zero-ing in is hit and miss too - but useful once you get to know your gun + distance.
I LOVE picking up the barret 0.50 cal at the top of B before it drops - as it has a RANGE meter on its scope!


----------



## wrigleyvillain

What about the reflections is a problem (I'm not sure I even see any but regardless am not sure...)?

And agreed about the vehicle reload time. Probs a good idea but should be lengthened. Finding tanks weak in general and hoping it's mainly just beta. Especially lack of splash damage it seems; used to be able to clean up multiple inf with main gun regularly in BC2 and BF3 shooting ground and things nearby.


----------



## mtbiker033

wow what a difference hyperthreading makes, so I downloaded the beta to my second rig (i7-970 @ 4.2 - 7870XT @ 1000mhz) and the perceptable cpu related lag I got on my 2500k system was gone. Although the gpu isn't as powerful with just auto settings it ~60 most of the times with a few dips there and again but the cpu maxxed our related lag that is very perceptable on my i5 was completely gone.


----------



## Jodiuh

Now THAT's what I'm afraid of. If the game needs an i7 I will be pretty bummed.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Well as the Battle Screen view is just a browser window (though cool) so my second display still goes black when I go back to full screen 3D on main. Needs to be actualIy in-game I think; really hope that isn't implemented yet is all. Maybe running borderless would work but meh...


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> What about the reflections is a problem (I'm not sure I even see any but regardless am not sure...)?


if you look a page back I posted 2 pictures, one of a reflection from a glass door, and then what was behind me.
I'll just say reflections are not accurate whatsoever, aside from the reflections being from the same map, at least they did that in bf4 compared to 3.

I swear they just have a code for reflections so its like "use reflection1.jpg on X,Y,Z surfaces."

you can see the base of all the surrounding buildings on the roof of the skyscrapper that holds C, but if the reflections were even remotely accurate, you'd see lots of clouds.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Well graphics especially should not be too greatly worried about until at least after release.


----------



## amd655

This made me laugh.




One of my random friends on steam lol...


----------



## Jodiuh

I am surprised they recommended an AMD 6 core and not an Intel though. Clearly, it's going to use more than 4 cores.

So 331 drivers stutter, 327's are worse, trying 320 now. (nvidia)


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Vsync, use in game or force adaptive through NVCP, worked for me and others here.


Yeah same here, the weird thing is that I'm on a 144Hz monitor, so one would think that VSync would actually hurt performance in this situation (I average around ~60/70 FPS), but it actually made it better.

VSync away you guys!


----------



## Dart06

Just something to try for those of you using Intel CPUs and having trouble:

When the game starts up from Battlelog, before going into the game client bring up the task manager and in processes set BF4.EXE to low priority. Someone figured out that it stopped the game from spazzing his CPU and brings FPS up 10 or so. Helped me out.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Been playing this for the past two days, I must say that I'm extremely pleased with this Beta and will without a doubt be addicted come full release.


----------



## Maian

I just tried Domination finally...

I can't imagine a more awful experience.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> I just tried Domination finally...
> 
> I can't imagine a more awful experience.


Been playing nothing but Domination, and thought it was a wonderful experience.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Been playing nothing but Domination, and thought it was a wonderful experience.


I guess you're lucky then... because my multi-round experience was just terrible. Constantly getting enemies spawning right behind me at just about every spot. And if it wasn't that, it was the game deciding to spawn me in the middle of a line of fire.

All this compounds my frustration and dislike so much more because it's normal mode... Which in and of itself is bad.

Conquest was better, because I wasn't getting spawned behind at every turn... but I'm done with the Beta. I'll just wait til the final game is out.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> I guess you're lucky then... because my multi-round experience was just terrible. Constantly getting enemies spawning right behind me at just about every spot. And if it wasn't that, it was the game deciding to spawn me in the middle of a line of fire.
> 
> All this compounds my frustration and dislike so much more because it's normal mode... Which in and of itself is bad.
> 
> Conquest was better, because I wasn't getting spawned behind at every turn... but I'm done with the Beta. I'll just wait til the final game is out.


Spawns can be fixed, this is Beta after all, but it is annoying, overall Domination is basically BF3 CQ conquest Domination, tight map capping flags with a flavor of TDM.

Faster paced than conquest, but not mindless like COD.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Spawns can be fixed, this is Beta after all, but it is annoying, overall Domination is basically BF3 CQ conquest Domination, tight map capping flags with a flavor of TDM.
> 
> Faster paced than conquest, but not mindless like COD.


Sure, spawns can be fixed. But they won't be. It's possible DICE could fix it, but they didn't for BF3, and they more-than-likely won't for BF4.

And I almost used that comparison in my previous post -- I found my Domination experience less enjoyable than Close Quarters with 64 players (which has horrible, highly predictable spawns). But like I said, it's probably because it's 'Normal' and not hardcore. I don't like needing 8+ bullets to kill someone, or 2 from a bolt-action. It feels like Halo in that it takes more bullets than exists in a clip to kill more than 1 person, so I kill someone and I'm forced to reload, and then half of the time die while reloading.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*
> 
> Me to.


Let me be clear, though, I'll play the heck out of this game when it's released. I'm just gonna wait for a full release with Hardcore mode and all.


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Been playing this for the past two days, I must say that I'm extremely pleased with this Beta and will without a doubt be addicted come full release.


Me to.


----------



## Ali Man

This beta only for a specific audience?

Have no way to run it. Guess I gotta wait for the public release, lame.....


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> This beta only for a specific audience?
> 
> Have no way to run it. Guess I gotta wait for the public release, lame.....


Ummm? What ...? What audience are you talking about?

Atm the beta is exclusive to pre orders, bf3 prem or people who bought moh. Open beta for everyone starts the 4th.


----------



## NFL

Can someone familiar with the beta explain how weapon attachments work...I know with BF3, you unlocked attachments with kills, but how does it work in BF4. Is it still based around kills or did they change the system? Same question with all-class weapons...still based on level?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> Just something to try for those of you using Intel CPUs and having trouble:
> 
> When the game starts up from Battlelog, before going into the game client bring up the task manager and in processes set BF4.EXE to low priority. Someone figured out that it stopped the game from spazzing his CPU and brings FPS up 10 or so. Helped me out.


That helped a TON. Thanks!


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> Just something to try for those of you using Intel CPUs and having trouble:
> 
> When the game starts up from Battlelog, before going into the game client bring up the task manager and in processes set BF4.EXE to low priority. Someone figured out that it stopped the game from spazzing his CPU and brings FPS up 10 or so. Helped me out.


Anyone know if this works with amd cpu's?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

I am loving the recon in the beta.

Feels a lot better than BF3.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/385473945717622528/514754486/


----------



## djriful

Recon is useful now since I can plant C4.


----------



## Blackcurrent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> I stutter constantly on both 331.40 and 320.49 drivers. Note that this build is from June so the final game will be a lot better.


How do you know this build is from June?


----------



## Blackops_2

I like that the recon can use weapons basically reintroduces spec ops from BF2.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

So are they gonna release an Nvidia fix for beta to stop this stuttering, laggy crap or is it a wait for the full game kinda thing?


----------



## fortunesolace

If I buy BF4 Premium do I have to still buy the main game BF4? I'm confused. If that's the case I will be paying $130+. That's steep, just saying.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fortunesolace*
> 
> If I buy BF4 Premium do I have to still buy the main game BF4? I'm confused. If that's the case I will be paying $130+. That's steep, just saying.


If its like BF3 premium it should give you the game and any expansions etc that come after


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> If its like BF3 premium it should give you the game and any expansions etc that come after


Incorrect. In both BF3 and BF4, you need to buy the base game and premium.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Incorrect. In both BF3 and BF4, you need to buy the base game and premium.


What, seriously? my friends got premium and got the game to









Eh whatever Dice and EA are money hungry c***s


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> What, seriously? my friends got premium and got the game to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh whatever Dice and EA are money hungry c***s


No, they got premium *edition*


----------



## Invaderscs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> What, seriously? my friends got premium and got the game to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh whatever Dice and EA are money hungry c***s


For BF3 they originally released just *premium* without the base game, seen here.http://goo.gl/Ia3oiA

Later on they released *premium edition* which came with the game and premium seen here http://goo.gl/4yUO4R


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> What, seriously? my friends got premium and got the game to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh whatever Dice and EA are money hungry c***s


If they got the entire base BF3 and Premium for $50 or w/e, then they bought it after all the DLCs were out. If you want everything as it comes out, it's $50-$60 for BF4, and another $50 for Premium. What your friends purchased was a bundle of both. But Premium and BF4 are separate.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Tried reinstalling the nvidia drivers, origin, and bf4 beta and still it won't work!!


----------



## VettePilot

This laggy stuttering mess is just a bunch of crap. I do not see them sorting it out by release. New beta drivers did nothing to help. It is not a good experience at all, and please no one give this crap about it being Beta. We are less than a month from release and unless this beta is a build from months ago I do not see it getting better by the 29th. They would not have enough time to sort things out if this build is from a week or two ago.

Just looked at the server list and the vast majority of them are totally empty. Looks like most people are just not bothering with it. Also a bit crappy that they disabled spectator and commander mode. This was their big thing at E3 and it is not working in beta. Nice going Dice.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Tried reinstalling the nvidia drivers, origin, and bf4 beta and still it won't work!!


If you are on Windows 7 do you have service pack 1 installed? Also have you updated punkbuster manually? My cousin was unable to get into a server without crashing until he did both of those.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

What is service pack 1 and yes manually updated punkbuster.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> This laggy stuttering mess is just a bunch of crap. I do not see them sorting it out by release. New beta drivers did nothing to help. It is not a good experience at all, and please no one give this crap about it being Beta. We are less than a month from release and unless this beta is a build from months ago I do not see it getting better by the 29th. They would not have enough time to sort things out if this build is from a week or two ago.
> 
> Just looked at the server list and the vast majority of them are totally empty. Looks like most people are just not bothering with it. Also a bit crappy that they disabled spectator and commander mode. This was their big thing at E3 and it is not working in beta. Nice going Dice.


LOL WAT?

Spectator mode works...............


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











And enable vsync to stop the stuttering.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Result??? go enjoy.


----------



## DoomDash

How do you bring down the building? Any other cool levelution stuff on this map besides the obvious switches and floor breaks?


----------



## Emu105

Is battlelog working for any of you? I seem not to be able to get on


----------



## Amhro

Yeah, it's working for me.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> So decided not to read 250 new posts and I'll just post instead. Anyone found a fix for Nvidia cards or CPU optimization?


More cores and more threads for BF4, you have a ....oh wait no specs..


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> This laggy stuttering mess is just a bunch of crap. I do not see them sorting it out by release. New beta drivers did nothing to help. It is not a good experience at all, and please no one give this crap about it being Beta. We are less than a month from release and unless this beta is a build from months ago I do not see it getting better by the 29th. They would not have enough time to sort things out if this build is from a week or two ago.
> 
> Just looked at the server list and the vast majority of them are totally empty. Looks like most people are just not bothering with it. Also a bit crappy that they disabled spectator and commander mode. This was their big thing at E3 and it is not working in beta. Nice going Dice.


Have you done a *clean* driver install?

Or do you just install over old drivers or normal un-install or completely clean before installing new drivers?

It's far from crap.


----------



## LuminatX

for those having stuttering install drivers 320.49, they fixed it for me! smooth sailing now


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> I guess you're lucky then... because my multi-round experience was just terrible. Constantly getting enemies spawning right behind me at just about every spot. And if it wasn't that, it was the game deciding to spawn me in the middle of a line of fire.
> 
> All this compounds my frustration and dislike so much more because it's normal mode... Which in and of itself is bad.
> 
> Conquest was better, because I wasn't getting spawned behind at every turn... but I'm done with the Beta. I'll just wait til the final game is out.


See my feelings towards Conquest were the same as yours towards Domination, but personally I'm against the whole vehicle/air craft aspect of the game so those won't be modes I'll be playing when the full game is released. Will stick to TDM and Domination because I think vehicles and air crafts take away from the FPS aspect of the game. They surely add war-like realism to the game, and people who like to get immersed in that type of experience probably enjoy it. However, for me, it just removes me from the FPS skill based part of the game because of the constant bombardment of explosions from vehicles and aircrafts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*
> 
> Me to.


I am not and was not a BF3 player aside from the single player campaign, but I will be a BF4 player. I'm really enjoying it, I think it's fun. Which is very important.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> So are they gonna release an Nvidia fix for beta to stop this stuttering, laggy crap or is it a wait for the full game kinda thing?


You have to download the new Beta drivers from nVidia which fixes all lag and stutter completely. Or at least for me did. At first I was saying this is a big piece of junk, then looked at the Beta drivers on nVidia's website and surely there were new drivers specifically released for BF4 beta. Can gladly say my setup is running pretty damn smooth with the new drivers. I have everything maxed out with no MSAA.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> You have to download the new Beta drivers from nVidia which fixes all lag and stutter completely. Or at least for me did. At first I was saying this is a big piece of junk, then looked at the Beta drivers on nVidia's website and surely there were new drivers specifically released for BF4 beta. Can gladly say my setup is running pretty damn smooth with the new drivers. I have everything maxed out with no MSAA.


Did that it didnt do much gave me 10 - 20 fps more but the drops are still there -_-. gonna try a clean install of the drivers now

I even have to shut everything down but the game and firefox to even run it at 60fps on everything low


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Did that it didnt do much gave me 10 - 20 fps more but the drops are still there -_-. gonna try a clean install of the drivers now
> 
> I even have to shut everything down but the game and firefox to even run it at 60fps on everything low


*V-SYNC*


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> *V-SYNC*


Ill cosign on that!

The game was unplayable until I set adaptive VSYNC in the nVidia controls menu.


----------



## velocityx

vsync doesnt get rid of the stutter. if anything, it masks it a bit better, but its still crappy working.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> vsync doesnt get rid of the stutter. if anything, it masks it a bit better, but its still crappy working.


If you say so.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> *V-SYNC*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Ill cosign on that!
> 
> The game was unplayable until I set adaptive VSYNC in the nVidia controls menu.


In game vsync makes stuttering and lag worse Havent tried the nvidia one tho, gonna get back to testing this craptastic beta now


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> In game vsync makes stuttering and lag worse Havent tried the nvidia one tho, gonna get back to testing this craptastic beta now


Don't use the ingame vsync. Adaptive vsync and setting the resolution scale to 125% is giving me a constant 65 fps on my sig rig on ultra at 1080p.


----------



## MastrChiefMoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> It's completely acceptable to judge games like this on the beta. It's not a REAL beta. It's a "demo" released under the label of "beta", which they can charge money for early access. A true beta would have been released in March or so, and would have been patched 40-50 times since then (if not more). This is a static demo. If it were an ACTUAL beta, they would take what users said, release a patch, take feed back and repeat.
> 
> The simple fact is that "beta" is the new demo, and the average consumer doesn't know it. They think "it's a beta so the actual release will be better". It won't be. This is basically final game code.


Ok, it's a demo, but, it doesn't mean the final game won't be fixed. What do you mean it wont be better??? this demo only features one map and 2 game modes. So as I have said already, don't judge the game until you play the final version because the BF3 "beta" was just demonstrating one type of gameplay style of the game, the full game had other maps that are huge and incredible with 64 players and vehicles everywhere, not to mention how intense the firefights can be. So if you want to judge the ENTIRE game based on a demo that features ONE map TWO game modes, you're a friggin' idiot.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Don't use the ingame vsync. Adaptive vsync and setting the resolution scale to 125% is giving me a constant 65 fps on my sig rig on ultra at 1080p.


Yeah figured in game was crap after 30 secs -_- I'll try adaptive now

I know Im taking a frame hit having 2 other monitors connected but Im getting max 40fps... thats like Hitman Absolution maxed out frames


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Yeah figured in game was crap after 30 secs -_- I'll try adaptive now
> 
> I know Im taking a frame hit having 2 other monitors connected but Im getting max 40fps... thats like Hitman Absolution maxed out frames


Stock 2500k????

And no you are wrong, in game is flawless here.


----------



## starmanwarz

This dude has some SICK skills!


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> If you say so.


yes I say so mister I know everything best and all of ya are wrong cuz I know best cuz it worked for me.

question.

How many of you have built in sound on your mobos? because I have a sound blaster Z but I was also using built in audio so I can output sound on a different device while gaming so my gfx could watch her shows on a second screen.

the game has been a stuttering crap. vsync only made it less stuttery but stuttery non the less so vsync is not the solution to the problem. however, while changing the in game audio settings, the lag was being affected more less by what I have set up, in example, when on headphones or 5.1 audio etc. By disabling realtek on my mobo, the stutter is gone.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> yes I say so mister I know everything best and all of ya are wrong cuz I know best cuz it worked for me.
> 
> question.
> 
> How many of you have built in sound on your mobos? because I have a sound blaster Z but I was also using built in audio so I can output sound on a different device while gaming so my gfx could watch her shows on a second screen.
> 
> the game has been a stuttering crap. vsync only made it less stuttery but stuttery non the less so vsync is not the solution to the problem. however, while changing the in game audio settings, the lag was being affected more less by what I have set up, in example, when on headphones or 5.1 audio etc. By disabling realtek on my mobo, the stutter is gone.


Well, if you know best, don't complain smart arse.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Stock 2500k????
> 
> And no you are wrong, in game is flawless here.


Yeah stock... running 80%, never had bottleneck with this thing


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Yeah stock... running 80%, never had bottleneck with this thing


I suggest you OC your CPU, and whilst Vsync in BF3 is terrible, it is a game changer in BF4, plenty returns telling me how much success they had, if a CPU OC does not help, hopefully a new driver will mate


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Well, if you know best, don't complain smart arse.


I was refering to you.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> I was refering to you.


Likewise.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> Just something to try for those of you using Intel CPUs and having trouble:
> 
> When the game starts up from Battlelog, before going into the game client bring up the task manager and in processes set BF4.EXE to low priority. Someone figured out that it stopped the game from spazzing his CPU and brings FPS up 10 or so. Helped me out.


Does it do anything for HT enabled cpu like 3770k?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> How do you bring down the building? Any other cool levelution stuff on this map besides the obvious switches and floor breaks?


Anyone ?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Anyone ?


Not sure you can bring down a building on the beta... Never saw it so far. Probably in the release.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I suggest you OC your CPU, and whilst Vsync in BF3 is terrible, it is a game changer in BF4, plenty returns telling me how much success they had, if a CPU OC does not help, hopefully a new driver will mate


Ah give me 2 weeks for the overclock, this babys getting a 360 and 240 rad all to herself














. beta drivers have helped, getting a max of 75 now over 50









Thanks


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Anyone ?


There are pillars in the lobby that you destroy.

It looks awesome but my frames drop quite a bit when it happens.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> There are pillars in the lobby that you destroy.
> 
> It looks awesome but my frames drop quite a bit when it happens.


Yeah, i get a huge tank in FPS when anything happens with levelution or whatever it is called, and you do not have to even be looking at it.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Yeah, i get a huge tank in FPS when anything happens with levelution or whatever it is called, and you do not have to even be looking at it.


Indeed. The annoying thing is that the guys destroy it almost immediately. I enjoy fighting in the building.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Anyone ?


You have to shoot at the four support columns on the front of the building. Shoot the top half like 3 times each with tank or rpg and then it breaks and falls off. Once you do this with all 4 beams you have about 10 seconds to get far away from it before ti comes down.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Indeed. The annoying thing is that the guys destroy it almost immediately. I enjoy fighting in the building.


I like the fights in there as well,plus its the only place the get the 50 cal sniper.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Note that this build is from June so the final game will be a lot better.


NOPE.jpg



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I had the same problem with X25. Im guessing its a bug otherwise its just stupid since your playing support


There are 2 different ammo packs,1 is for standard ammo the other is for explosives(it needs unlocking)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> This laggy stuttering mess is just a bunch of crap. I do not see them sorting it out by release. New beta drivers did nothing to help. It is not a good experience at all, and please no one give this crap about it being Beta. We are less than a month from release and unless this beta is a build from months ago I do not see it getting better by the 29th. They would not have enough time to sort things out if this build is from a week or two ago.
> 
> Just looked at the server list and the vast majority of them are totally empty. Looks like most people are just not bothering with it. Also a bit crappy that they disabled spectator and commander mode. This was their big thing at E3 and it is not working in beta. Nice going Dice.


Spec mode works fine.Commander mode is used on some servers,but it is only DICE employees using it.


----------



## downlinx

Vsync on and it is useless 60fps to 4 fps during explosions, beta is just poorly optimized.


----------



## zlatan1985

im surprised how well this is running on a 6950.

the hit markers on bf4 are far too big though, almost too easy to hit people. hope there not making the game easy for the cod gang to join


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlatan1985*
> 
> im surprised how well this is running on a 6950.
> 
> the hit markers on bf4 are far too big though, almost too easy to hit people. hope there not making the game easy for the cod gang to join


I agree, the hit boxes are much too large. People die much to quickly, and a noobtube has a 3 mile splash damage radius. Its still a fun game, just needs some balance.


----------



## iARDAs

I love the graphics of this game so far. It is more immerse if you ask me.

I think when the game is polished things will be great.


----------



## amd655

Good round, killed 3 tanks with repair torches









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/385722579925581952/791518471/


----------



## Dubbz

Been playing a ton and absolutely enjoy it. No fps problems at all. Constant 75-80 fps only seen it as low as 62 and high as 114 on ultra


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dubbz*
> 
> Been playing a ton and absolutely enjoy it. No fps problems at all. Constant 75-80 fps only seen it as low as 62 and high as 114 on ultra


Do you notice any differences between the two games (BF3/BF4)?


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Vsync, use in game or force adaptive through NVCP, worked for me and others here.


I tried it and now I seem to be getting a lot better performance, in all settings except Ultra I get 30-50FPS on average with some drops into 20s on High, while Ultra is 20-35 on average, and I'm using different drivers, I'm pleased right. Either way what an improvement.


----------



## SLADEizGOD

Hey guys. Does anyone have any suggestions on the KB & Mouse set ups for flying the choppers. All I've been doing is practicing & its rough to pull up when making a attack run. Need a little help here.


----------



## The-racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLADEizGOD*
> 
> Hey guys. Does anyone have any suggestions on the KB & Mouse set ups for flying the choppers. All I've been doing is practicing & its rough to pull up when making a attack run. Need a little help here.


I usually use WSAD and the arrow keys.
Works best for me.


----------



## Amhro

oh well..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> oh well..


How many hours you been playing 0.0!?

And in other news:
Bit crazy - but I think they've somehow upped the graphics in the BETA for the Xbox!?
I swear on the first day the building that would come down would look like a block, and now it's more fluid??
Still shockingly bad graphics, but seems a lot better than it was on the 1st


----------



## keikei

Vehicles Of Battlefield 4 Beta: Attack Helicopter, Attack Boats, Main Battle Tanks & More!


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> I usually use WSAD and the arrow keys.
> Works best for me.


I've wanted to try this setup.

I use WSAD and mouse - then again I'm terrible at helicopter. Wish I were better, seems like a lot of fun.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Not going to lie, after going on the Xbox - I really, really REALLY miss using a controller.
Just so much more fluid and much better.

Yeah I know mouse/kb is more accurate etc and if I use a controller on PC I'll be at a huge disadvantage...but man do I miss using the controller.
WASD just doesn't cut it for me.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> I've wanted to try this setup.
> 
> I use WSAD and mouse - then again I'm terrible at helicopter. Wish I were better, seems like a lot of fun.


The *top BF3 jet player* uses this setup. He cannot be pleased with the vehicle limited ammo. Hopefully, this is removed after the beta.


----------



## The-racer

I actually would like the change it the way it was in BF2.
Fly over the airstrip to refuel/repair/refill ammo.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> The *top BF3 jet player* uses this setup. He cannot be pleased with the vehicle limited ammo. Hopefully, this is removed after the beta.


The thing which gets me I think is patience.
He keeps going around in loops - that's the way to do it indeed.
I just have no patience for that lol.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> The thing which gets me I think is patience.
> He keeps going around in loops - that's the way to do it indeed.
> I just have no patience for that lol.


He makes it look very easy...until i tried it myself.







Yeah, do the 'hit and run' repeat strategy. Otherwise if you stay in the hot-zone too long, you'll be rpg/solfam bait.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TooBAMF*
> 
> I'm on 8.1 and haven't had big issues with performance. Yes, Titan, yes 3770K but I'm pretty sure 2600K and 780 people were some having issues. I don't think it's constant 60 but I don't have any big drops or stuttering. No crashing either. Not that easy for me to test W7 though.


i have a friend with a 3930k oc and GTX780 SLI and all he gets is max 90FPS... some times goes 98fps... it seems that BF4 is not ready yet... in terms on optimizations.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hopefully this makes a few of you laugh:


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Not going to lie, after going on the Xbox - I really, really REALLY miss using a controller.
> Just so much more fluid and much better.
> 
> Yeah I know mouse/kb is more accurate etc and if I use a controller on PC I'll be at a huge disadvantage...but man do I miss using the controller.
> WASD just doesn't cut it for me.


have you tried the hybrid pc-elitist/console-peasant mode?? 360 controller on left hand, mouse on right hand, left pinky for crouching/reloading/etc

lol


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I love the graphics of this game so far. It is more immerse if you ask me.
> 
> I think when the game is polished things will be great.


Agreed. Plus all the cool new little additions especially re. points. Spot ribbons! Moving target bonus! etc etc

And emblems are cool:


----------



## Sadmoto

So, I read earlier that someone with an intel CPU changed their priority for BF4 to low in task manager and it helped their stuttering and fps drops.
Tried with with my 965BE @3.8, didn't stop the fps drops, it lowered my avg fps to like 25 instead of 35 but it felt a LOT smoother, go figure.

weird stuff with this beta









also, dat reflection.









I also just noticed, the buildings are upside-down.









Wouldn't you think it would of been less work to get a reflection picture of the sky on there? Unless my theory of them just inserting X picture for reflections on Z and Y surfaces holds some weight.

anyone else notice they increased the throw distance of C4? I'm loving it more then Mcdonald's, So much fun to drop C4 on the tanks at D, batman in and kill the infantry.


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I had the same problem with X25. Im guessing its a bug otherwise its just stupid since your playing support


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Unlocked the flash hider for the U100MK5 LMG - man this turns the gun into a beast!
> Got it in my first battlepack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Also is it me or can you not replenish GRENADES nor the Support's "noob-tube"?


They added in the actual resupply kits from BF3 to unlock at support rank 4. They have both portable and full size for both ammo and health like in BF3, but it seems that the large versions are unlocked later in the kit levels instead of at the beginning. Which makes sense due to the fact that the portable ones while nice are much weaker.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> have you tried the hybrid pc-elitist/console-peasant mode?? 360 controller on left hand, mouse on right hand, left pinky for crouching/reloading/etc
> 
> lol


haha mental








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Agreed. Plus all the cool new little additions especially re. points. Spot ribbons! Moving target bonus! etc etc
> 
> And emblems are cool:


Where is the emblem?
The GB flag?
I have an emblem but it hasn't showed :/?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> So, I read earlier that someone with an intel CPU changed their priority for BF4 to low in task manager and it helped their stuttering and fps drops.
> Tried with with my 965BE @3.8, didn't stop the fps drops, it lowered my avg fps to like 25 instead of 35 but it felt a LOT smoother, go figure.
> 
> weird stuff with this beta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, dat reflection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also just noticed, the buildings are upside-down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you think it would of been less work to get a reflection picture of the sky on there? Unless my theory of them just inserting X picture for reflections on Z and Y surfaces holds some weight.
> 
> anyone else notice they increased the throw distance of C4? I'm loving it more then Mcdonald's, So much fun to drop C4 on the tanks at D, batman in and kill the infantry.


Yup I have - it was mentioned by the yt'ers before


----------



## Timu

PC beta is recent???


----------



## The-racer

And i actually really like that you can go up a tank with the AA








Even effective vs. infantry


----------



## The-racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> PC beta is recent???


Now it must make sence for some people


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> PC beta is recent???


Oh god no....
they've got a LOT to do in a month then.


----------



## Rauli11

FIX for amd module based cpus for me was to set in BIOS one core per module OR bf4 affinity every other core / heard disabling HT on intel should also work


----------



## The-racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Oh god no....
> they've got a LOT to do in a month then.


"The Beta version is actually older then the Beta we at Dice are working on"

They are sanding down the edges , no worries








Probably a 150 man team pulling 12H/Day shifts by now


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> I actually would like the change it the way it was in BF2.
> Fly over the airstrip to refuel/repair/refill ammo.


I would honestly like to see this model in place. Instead of having smaller clips of ammo to go through, you would just have a set amount of ammo pool to burn through. After that you'd have to return to base for a quick rearm.


----------



## Sadmoto

anyone want to fly with me after seeing my park job?









I also noticed the AA missiles on the chopper takes about 30-45 sec to reload, If they knocked it down to 20-25 secs I think it would be perfect,
I would even like to see how a time variable would work, so it could take 20 seconds or up to 25.

I like the concept of for vehicle ammo where it takes a bit to replenish your rounds ready to use, it makes people just that much more dedicated to getting those rounds down range and getting your target first shot, it also makes people pay attention to what they have at the time. Your obviously not going to go against the other attack chopper when you have 0 rounds loaded, and your trying to get your first 30 rounds back, it might be smart to hover behind a building for a little to get a clip loaded and another ready to go.

Had a *really* fun game in the chopper with my squad leader, he was a really good pilot, or just really lucky, we were diving through buildings pulling 90º turns in a dime, and I would even dare to say it was the most effective run in a chopper Ive had even in 1000+ hrs of bf3, we covered our squad, other squads when they would take objective, we would clear out contested areas and then let our squad move in, and then I CTD just with not even 10 tickets left.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> I actually would like the change it the way it was in BF2.
> Fly over the airstrip to refuel/repair/refill ammo.


+1 i wish the choppers were the same way like in BF2. Nothing was more exciting than trying to escape in the chopper hoping you could live long enough to get to a friendly helipad and regen/reammo all over again.


----------



## exyia

I'm not a big vehicle user, but I'm really liking the changes - specifically the tanks. They actually FEEL like tanks now - not some glorified killstreak toy like they were in BF3. The shells drop much faster, they feel less accurate, driving them actually feels like I'm driving a hulking piece of armor

yet they still feel deadly when run across as infantry

and the ammo changes on top of that make the tanks feel more strategic than killstreak toys like they were in BF3 to me


----------



## hotwheels1997

Ok guys,i have been totally oblivious.As all of you said,13.10beta2 has that BF4 profile.I thought i had it but the i remember i only have the 13.10 without the beta2 improvement.Now that i'm getting 50+fps on all utra ,should i even bother installing this beta2? Is there an FPS improvement?


----------



## Timu

We will most likely patch the game during the Beta (PC). We have already patched the servers a few times.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

when does the beta show up for us standard game purchase ppl? I don't see it yet and I heard it comes out the 4th? tomorrow...


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> We will most likely patch the game during the Beta (PC). We have already patched the servers a few times.


Be good if the actually did patch it, I had to overclock my CPU to 4GHz to play smooth

Yes people 300MHz does a lot in this beta


----------



## Sadmoto

Fail on my part, I just realized I don't have the beta2 drivers working, still using the normal 13.10.

installing drivers now to see if it helps my performance.

right now I get 25-50 fps on ultra, FoV120,ResScale 100% without stuttering but I get FPS drops to single digits from time to time.

I'll post back and see if it changes.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Ok guys,i have been totally oblivious.As all of you said,13.10beta2 has that BF4 profile.I thought i had it but the i remember i only have the 13.10 without the beta2 improvement.Now that i'm getting 50+fps on all utra ,should i even bother installing this beta2? Is there an FPS improvement?


Made huge difference for me with HD 7970s. I though Beta 1 where ok until i tried Beta 2.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> I'm not a big vehicle user, but I'm really liking the changes - specifically the tanks. They actually FEEL like tanks now - not some glorified killstreak toy like they were in BF3. The shells drop much faster, they feel less accurate, driving them actually feels like I'm driving a hulking piece of armor
> 
> yet they still feel deadly when run across as infantry
> 
> and the ammo changes on top of that make the tanks feel more strategic than killstreak toys like they were in BF3 to me


I don't know...the reload change was a good one for balance and while the tanks in BF3 had powerful shells with lots of splash the armor was a little lacking and they handled like they weighed nothing compared to BC2 and earlier (sliding around 90 degrees what not though that was by design I realize as only really happened when using speed boost).

Yes def try the new drivers even if not running crossfire.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> We will most likely patch the game during the Beta (PC). We have already patched the servers a few times.


is there any change log? patch notes?


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> is there any change log? patch notes?


Nope.They are just Ninja patching the servers so far(but it does seem a bit smoother)


----------



## Stay Puft

Havent played since release morning. Has anything changed? Hardcore servers?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Where is the emblem?
> The GB flag?
> I have an emblem but it hasn't showed :/?


Yeah the Union Jack. Haven't messed with emblems myself yet so idk. More screenshots and info at /r/battlefield_4


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Fail on my part, I just realized I don't have the beta2 drivers working, still using the normal 13.10.
> 
> installing drivers now to see if it helps my performance.
> 
> right now I get 25-50 fps on ultra, FoV120,ResScale 100% without stuttering but I get FPS drops to single digits from time to time.
> 
> I'll post back and see if it changes.


Well Im back and I did not have the beta 2 drivers installed correctly, I uninstalled, reinstalled and now I don't go under 30fps other then the FPS drops to single digits that everyone is getting.

It used to drop me to 20 fps when the tower would fall or sometimes If high in the air it would drop to 25ish, now it stays 30+!
I now stay around 40fps avg and drop to 30s instead of 30 avg and drop to 20's.









Now to re-test the res scale to see how far I can knock that up until I overload my vram, I run around 1400-1700 Vram with my settings above and only like 20-50% GPU load.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Not going to lie, after going on the Xbox - I really, really REALLY miss using a controller.
> Just so much more fluid and much better.
> 
> Yeah I know mouse/kb is more accurate etc and if I use a controller on PC I'll be at a huge disadvantage...but man do I miss using the controller.
> WASD just doesn't cut it for me.


Dude... when play Heli, switch to Controller.

http://gaming.logitech.com/en-ca/product/f710-wireless-gamepad

OR

Get the Xbox controller + the adapter USB. Done.


----------



## djriful

Does anyone have a random issue that your character randomly nudge downward? Its like someone is punching you random time but nothing happens when you look around.

At first I thought it was teammate spawning on me as an indicator but nope.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yeah the Union Jack. Haven't messed with emblems myself yet so idk. More screenshots and info at /r/battlefield_4


Interesting - I'll have to see - clan tag doesn't save for me - nor does trying to change the look of my soldier on Blog
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Dude... when play Heli, switch to Controller.
> http://gaming.logitech.com/en-ca/product/f710-wireless-gamepad
> 
> OR
> 
> Get the Xbox controller + the adapter USB. Done.


USB adapter?
I have the 360 wired

Here's me opening my first battlepack on 360!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Dude... when play Heli, switch to Controller.
> http://gaming.logitech.com/en-ca/product/f710-wireless-gamepad
> 
> OR
> 
> Get the Xbox controller + the adapter USB. Done.


Really. Its very easy once you learn to use keyboard.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Interesting - I'll have to see - clan tag doesn't save for me - nor does trying to change the look of my soldier on Blog
> USB adapter?
> I have the 360 wired
> 
> Here's me opening my first battlepack on 360!


http://goo.gl/7YWHN5

If you buy the Xbox Controller PC version, it comes with the adapter and you can also remove it plug into your Xbox. Now since you have the 360 version, just get the adapter. My friend has one Xbox Controller for PC. I just remove that adapter, that controller is the same as original Xbox ones.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Does anyone have a random issue that your character randomly nudge downward? Its like someone is punching you random time but nothing happens when you look around.
> 
> At first I thought it was teammate spawning on me as an indicator but nope.


Yeah,happens to me a few times,I have no idea what it means


----------



## EliteReplay

how do u get the battlepacks?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Gotta love these reflections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even tweeted (my god who actually uses that crap?) the devs asking about the reflections, they refuse to answer me after we discussed how they mis-advertised the revamp of wake island CQA with BF3, they showed a picture of wake island with skyscrappers, compounds and various other buildings and so on saying that's what they were giving us, they then gave us the same exact wake island map that we had before, just with the coding changed for CQ to CQA.
> 
> They also refuse to give yes/no answers to easy questions which is just makes you want to punch a wall when your limited to 150 letters per message.


Well they can only answer so many 10s of thousands of complaints and bug reports about the game. You can easily be lost in that flood. Plus they probably don't care, it looks like they are copy/pasting these texture/reflections through out a lot of the game, and not enough people are bothered about it to spend time fixing it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> This laggy stuttering mess is just a bunch of crap. I do not see them sorting it out by release. New beta drivers did nothing to help. It is not a good experience at all, and please no one give this crap about it being Beta. We are less than a month from release and unless this beta is a build from months ago I do not see it getting better by the 29th. They would not have enough time to sort things out if this build is from a week or two ago.
> 
> Just looked at the server list and the vast majority of them are totally empty. Looks like most people are just not bothering with it. Also a bit crappy that they disabled spectator and commander mode. This was their big thing at E3 and it is not working in beta. Nice going Dice.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL WAT?
> 
> Spectator mode works...............
> 
> And enable vsync to stop the stuttering.
> 
> Result??? go enjoy.
Click to expand...

amd655, tsk, tsk, You posted several posts almost exactly like that one earlier lol









Specatator mode is working, and it is awesome.

So from what I have seen, the battlepacks are just like little shortcut bundles that give random attachment/bonuses for each one you unlock. Probably a good idea since there are a LOT of attachments coming into this game.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Does anyone have a random issue that your character randomly nudge downward? Its like someone is punching you random time but nothing happens when you look around.
> 
> At first I thought it was teammate spawning on me as an indicator but nope.


Me too; noticed when I was idle for a few in spawn while I was, uh, petting the cat for a minute.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Me too; noticed when I was idle for a few in spawn while I was, uh, petting the cat for a minute.


Yeah, I have this, too. It's like they're punching you or you just landed for a parachute...it's weird.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> how do u get the battlepacks?


rank 3,5,7,10


----------



## rubicsphere

Check this out. There isn't a whole lot more CPU usage in 64 CQ vs 32 Domination. I was expecting more of a difference. This was at stock clocks also 3.33Ghz Turbo. GPU at 99% the whole time with Vsync off

32 Dom:



64 CQ:


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> @Battlefield just tweeted out: *"NEED TESTERS: If you're playing the Exclusive #BF4 Beta on PC, please join "DICE TEST SERVER". You may even find DICE dev's there!"*
> 
> Just wanted to give you all a heads up. I'm heading in there now
> 
> Edit: It is not a NA server, as it is in Sweden so ping might be an issue for some.
> 
> Server Link


----------



## Cakewalk_S

awesome, hopefully fixes coming soon before the normal open beta!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> Check this out. There isn't a whole lot more CPU usage in 64 CQ vs 32 Domination. I was expecting more of a difference. This was at stock clocks also 3.33Ghz Turbo. GPU at 99% the whole time with Vsync off
> 
> 32 Dom:
> 
> 
> 
> 64 CQ:
> 
> [IMG
> 
> ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1684465/width/720/height/1280[/IMG]


12 cores and 24hts....... Drool


----------



## brew

Having some good fun in this beta. Like others though, I'm really hoping for some better optimization. Kinda bummed not being able to break 60 frames on the lowest possible settings at 1080p.


----------



## skyn3t

Here is tha 13.12 Minutes playing Domination

4770k 4.5 max temp 64c
CPU Usage 89% - 92%
780 @ 1137Mhz Max temp 42c
Stock memory


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> http://goo.gl/7YWHN5
> 
> If you buy the Xbox Controller PC version, it comes with the adapter and you can also remove it plug into your Xbox. Now since you have the 360 version, just get the adapter. My friend has one Xbox Controller for PC. I just remove that adapter, that controller is the same as original Xbox ones.


I appreciate what you are saying - but I think you've got it wrong as to understanding how it connects to an Xbox in the first place.
An Xbox 360 uses the same USB connection.
I actually have NO IDEA what that non-usb connection is (yes I have that "adapter" on my wired controller, but that came within the Xbox package:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Official-Xbox-360-Wired-Gamepad/dp/B003VD56KW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1380822602&sr=8-1&keywords=xbox+wired+controller

MAYBE that's for the original Xbox - so that it can connect to it? Or a PS2 connection? Absolutely no idea lol.
But long story short - I use my Xbox 360 controller for Borderlands 2 on the PC - problem is with BF3/4 the integration of the controller is horrendous.
To sprint on console - you click down the left thumbstick and then just have it pointed in the direction you want to run.
On PC with a controller on BF ONLY you have to click and HOLD the clicked thumbstick in order to run - after less than 30mins, your thumbs will start hurting.

And regardless of all the integration problems the simple fact that a mouse is 100x more accurate begs the question of having a disadvantage.
So long story short - all I was saying is: How I miss the FEEL of the 360 controller ON AN XBOX.
Put that same controller on a PC...and you, the guy with a mouse and keyboard will have SO MUCH more advantage over me with my controller which aims less accurately and has no binding keys to go along with it

EDIT:
AH HA!
http://gaming.stackexchange.com/questions/113656/why-do-xbox-controllers-have-breakaway-cables
Quote:


> It's so that the controller becomes unplugged at the breakaway point when the cable is pulled a little, rather than yanking on your console or controller. This design mitigates the age old "tripped on the controller cable; yanked my NES off the entertainment center" conundrum.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> how do u get the battlepacks?


You get them from when you level up - I got this one at level 3


----------



## Timu

This shows new footage of Obliteration, though it's 360 footage, I'm guessing the mode will be available sometime soon in the beta.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Here is tha 13.12 Minutes playing Domination
> 
> 4770k 4.5 max temp 64c
> CPU Usage 89% - 92%
> 780 @ 1137Mhz Max temp 42c
> Stock memory


2754MB of memory used, wow! Please tell me that's at 1440P??


----------



## Sadmoto

it looks like they took the server down that test server, or it crashed.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 12 cores and 24hts....... Drool


Yea I should be good CPU wise for the next 10 years.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> This shows new footage of Obliteration, though it's 360 footage, I'm guessing the mode will be available sometime soon in the beta.


Look good!
I'm going on the 360 in about 15mins - feel free to join me (I accepted your XBL)

EDIT:
Here's my thoughts an honest opinion of BF4 so far - with some decent gameplay


----------



## General121

is 320.49 still the best driver?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> is 320.49 still the best driver?


for bench yes, for gaming you may see a lot's artifacts. It may not happen to you but this is the 320.49 legacy.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> 2754MB of memory used, wow! Please tell me that's at 1440P??


yup 1440p i forgot to add that


----------



## General121

Hm. My 320.49 works and worked well last night but today its being stuttery again. Was wondering if anyone had found a better solution or new driver. Some claimed in game that some new beta driver worked well.


----------



## EliteReplay

hope we can get a patch on the beta


----------



## Ghost12

@Dubbed there is an option on pc now in gameplay to toggle sprint like crouch etc, Changing it makes no difference to kb but maybe for controller?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> @Dubbed there is an option on pc now in gameplay to toggle sprint like crouch etc, Changing it makes no difference to kb but maybe for controller?


where's the option dude? (Print screen







?) I'll try it out tomorrow when the beta is out for me on pc


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Hm. My 320.49 works and worked well last night but today its being stuttery again. Was wondering if anyone had found a better solution or new driver. Some claimed in game that some new beta driver worked well.


This: http://www.nvidia.com/object/win8-win7-winvista-64bit-331.40-beta-driver.html driver worked wonders for me. Went from stuttering unplayable crap to butter smooth wonderfulness.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> where's the option dude? (Print screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?) I'll try it out tomorrow when the beta is out for me on pc


Here http://gyazo.com/6af33774d658741db7af893cbec4501e


----------



## Stay Puft

Havent played since release morning when the game loaded perfectly and now i load the game but i get a black loading screen and can hear the game playing behind it


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Havent played since release morning when the game loaded perfectly and now i load the game but i get a black loading screen and can hear the game playing behind it


Update pb manually.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Here http://gyazo.com/6af33774d658741db7af893cbec4501e


Nice - I'll give that a shout!


----------



## starmanwarz

Only a few hours left for the beta! My ultra high-end PC is ready!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Adaptive Vsync worked wonder for me, much smoother. (Force it in NV control panel)

Also there was a PT boat stuck on the top of a skyscraper, I tried to screenshot it but it wasn't setup right. Pretty funny.

Other strange bug, flying in chopper fine, taking heavy fire but it seemed to be in good health, then all of a sudden we were underwater, and everyone was swimming... Chopper thought it was a submarine.


----------



## Dubbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Do you notice any differences between the two games (BF3/BF4)?


Well I only played bf3 beta then bf3 for about a month once it was released. I feel visually it looks better and plays better. The beta defiantly needs some balancing and hopefully that will come at release. Wish they would fix the jumping/hurdling over things especially at C after the sky scraper comes down it's almost impossible to get around that place without almost breaking your space bar lol


----------



## Sadmoto

I've had a bit of responsive problems with controls the last few games, It was happening earlier today or before. first time I noticed it in the boat, for the life of me and my crew it wouldn't let me turn right, in open water, I may as well be in the nascar with boats because I had them left turns town.

and another time the game after where I was flying the tranport chooper, out of nowhere I stop gaining altitude, I was level, held W down the whole time and the chopper just dropped into the water, I even tried switching spots,
I was at 100%, no one was shooting me, everything was fine until it just gave out.

I also attempted to try the 360 version, I couldn't make it through a whole game, it honestly looked worse then BF3 and the new controls are just awkward.
I was also curious about the density of smoke, its almost none, to the point of it being useless, I blew up the extinguisher in C (360)/ D on PC, on the 360 its almost no smoke, you can see through it and it was was maybe 2M wide of a smoke screen, On PC it was dense to the point you couldn't see through it, and it was about 5M wide.
I didn't have to worry about reflections on the 360, they were blurred so it just looked like blocks, you could barely tell they were buildings.

Feeling so much better finally going PC this time around, I wanted to so much when Bf3 came out but I knew I wasn't running it on a Q6600 and 8400GS lol.

After fixes, optimizing, maybe test out win8 and mantle later this year, I should be good to go to play on ultra.








I can't add more then 50% res scale or I get stutters from capping out my Vram, I'm keeping it at 125% and it doesn't lower my FPS and my GPU usage went up by like 5-10%









also, I was curious, is there any benefit of having MSAA x4 AND increased res scale, I may not have the idea of what they do correctly but doesn't the res scale make things more "crisp" since its pretty much SSAA while MSAA blurs jaggies?


----------



## EliteReplay

Guys i think any post u make about getting BF4 fixed should be posted on Battlelog forums as well... lets contribute to get the game fixed.


----------



## exyia

holy crap - just counterknifed someone......it is WAYYYY too easy

for laughs, it happened in water too - and I got it recorded







(going to upload once I get home)

but yeah the counter knifing is....it's definitely a joke in the current state. Maybe if they required a different keybind depending on what knife the opponent is using (assuming they all have different animations). so it would simulate having to read an opponent's attack


----------



## Ghost12

This game has the same garbage physics as bf3, in fact is even worse, I am absolutely sick of having a nice clean tank shot lined up only for my shell to hit some invisible barrier or wall that does not exist. Absolute joke. Just got round the back of E, clear shot on the enemy tank and could not hit it for this nonsense resulting in no skill death again.


----------



## exyia

weird double post


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> This game has the same garbage physics as bf3, in fact is even worse, I am absolutely sick of having a nice clean tank shot lined up only for my shell to hit some invisible barrier or wall that does not exist. Absolute joke. Just got round the back of E, clear shot on the enemy tank and could not hit it for this nonsense resulting in no skill death again.


yea the aiming for tanks is messed up bad it just doesn't shoot where you aim.


----------



## surfbumb

just got a new monitor 1200p asus, my background is ready for tomorrows open beta.


----------



## iARDAs

Guys us exclusive beta owners, we don't have to re download anything for the open beta right?


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Guys us exclusive beta owners, we don't have to re download anything for the open beta right?


I don't think so, but I guess we will see tomorrow~


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Guys us exclusive beta owners, we don't have to re download anything for the open beta right?


Nope.


----------



## Lisjak

Hey guys, just wanted to share a bug I spotted today







Reminded me a little of bf3 beta


----------



## SDBolts619

Anyone else have problems with the new Nvidia beta drivers? I can't get SLI to enable with them...


----------



## Stash9876

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Also there was a PT boat stuck on the top of a skyscraper, I tried to screenshot it but it wasn't setup right. Pretty funny.


I've noticed some of the vehicles spawn oddly at objectives. I've seen boats spawn in the rubble and those jeeps/vans spawn in odd places as well.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

No there won't be anything new because of full open but I hope we get a patch soon. It runs ok for me but anything that makes it better already or fixes issues for others is great


----------



## DirtyTrickster

anyone else have the game crash when trying to rebind keys?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Man this was a disgustingly good round - Xbox360 BETA:


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> anyone else have the game crash when trying to rebind keys?


Yes this has been reported but is not widespread i don't think...


----------



## roasty

I used the toggle for sprint and it works for my KB.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yes this has been reported but is not widespread i don't think...


OK good. thanks.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDBolts619*
> 
> Anyone else have problems with the new Nvidia beta drivers? I can't get SLI to enable with them...


I am and SLI is running but the game is very bad with stutter and lag FPS drop out. It is unplayable most of the time for me. It is not my rig since BF3 runs smooth as butter for me with the beta or 320.49 drivers. I think the big issue is the idiots from overseas playing on servers here laggin it out. The hit detection is way worse than BF3. There are times when I am in close range with an LMG firing at them not getting one hit marker then all of a sudden I am dead. This is the crap client side hit reg that Dice is dead set on keeping because they are morons. No matter where I put the network smoothing factor slider it is just plain bad. I am a good shot so it is not my aim. My K/D is almost 3:1 in BF3 so it is not my skill level.


----------



## Sadmoto

I wonder if they will add new vehicles, I think it would be cool if they would add in an osprey and maybe an option to drop a rhib boat like it is now with the boat/jet-ski.

it would be a mix between paratrooper AC-130 from bf3 that you could get the LAV and a transport chopper.









I really hope they add in more water warfare, not only on the water but under.
it would be epic have a submarine and I could see it being balanced with the new reload system and you could even send out one of those fancy new mini subs that hold 1-4 people and can be used as a semi quick transport underwater,

also a mine system in the water would be pretty cool.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Well...ok...there is nothing inherently wrong with your rig but there is also nothing inherently wrong with the beta in this regard either considering most can run it generally fine myself included with a lower power rig even. Maybe it is somehow your ISP or a routing thing, who knows at this point. I do see the slideshow lag spike or whatever it is but only for like ten seconds a couple few times a round; always recovers. Hopefully server updates and a client patch will help the people in your boat.

Also, you really can't judge hit detection or frankly anything else if you can even maintain playable frames. That said, I hate client side HD too and I hope that's not actually the case this time around; do not know either way at this point. Other comments re. hit detection have been mostly positive at least for inf...


----------



## Jack Mac

Sadmoto, are you obsessed with reflections? I've seen you mention them a lot in this thread. It really doesn't matter, it's an FPS game and graphics get you nowhere. Just my two cents.


----------



## IAmDay

320.49 and set your bf4.exe in task manager set cpu to low priority. OMG







60 fps constant!


----------



## Blackops_2

Is it just me is sniping pretty much the same? Hang time for shots is ridiculous. Don't get me wrong i love the incorporated ballistics, but the time lapse from shot to impact is too far off for me. Feel like my rounds are floating..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

hahaha discovered a problem with the BETA that needs to be fixed - if you parachute just as you jump off C towards the vehicle, you'll get stuck permanently








Legs dangling and everything - video to come!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Is it just me is sniping pretty much the same? Hang time for shots is ridiculous. Don't get me wrong i love the incorporated ballistics, but the time lapse from shot to impact is too far off for me. Feel like my rounds are floating..


I'm not to fond of the huge bullet trail that they leave. I guess it is pretty useful in these types of maps though, with lots of levels to fight from. You can get shot from so many places in the vertical plane it's quite nuts. I've noticed that kills seem delayed all around, but I can't really judge if its something broken, lag on the server, or even my terrible fps. It's a beta









I actually had a really satisfying "long distance" kill today with the starter bolt. This guy was camping on a rooftop looking at a flag, just being a nuisance. So I went recon, prone in a dark office and waited for him to come out and stop. Got a nice headshot, probably about 400m.

They really upped the velocity on m320 and rpg though, they flight fast and pretty straight now.


----------



## sycron17

I tried today(was on vacation)

Its very unplayable even with 60-80FPS

with a avg of 56FPS and a lot of drops to 11-20FPS

DICE gotta work a little bit until release


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> They really upped the velocity on m320 and rpg though, they flight fast and pretty straight now.


This is good. The RPG/SMAW moved way too slow in BF3 IMO and really encouraged people (noobs) who couldn't master it to mindlessly spam Stiglas/Javelins. Also, they better let us choose our launcher this time around.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

HAHAHAHAHAHAH!
Defribing people is so fun (to kill)








Defribed 2 snipers off the rooftops and they went flying down hahaha


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Sadmoto, are you obsessed with reflections? I've seen you mention them a lot in this thread. It really doesn't matter, it's an FPS game and graphics get you nowhere. Just my two cents.


Well if you read my posts you would know exactly why I mentioned it. saying graphic fidelity doesn't matter is 100% opinion.
Some people play on low with 120hz monitors and don't want to go under triple digit frames because they do MLG and competitive gaming, others like all the eye candy they can get while still performing smoothly.

for me, I rather play on max settings with min of 30 fps then on low with 100fps, frame rates is not what gets me sucked into a video game its mix of gameplay, story, and graphics.

EA and DICE gloated left and right that frostbite 3 is the deal, but your telling me in the two years since bf3, they couldn't of made the reflections accurate and useable in a city filled with reflective windows..?









just my 2 cents.

on another note, is anyone noticing sometimes when you pilot a chopper it wont let you turn your head sometimes?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Here's the glitch/bug:


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Well if you read my posts you would know exactly why I mentioned it. saying graphic fidelity doesn't matter is 100% opinion.
> Some people play on low with 120hz monitors and don't want to go under triple digit frames because they do MLG and competitive gaming, others like all the eye candy they can get while still performing smoothly.
> 
> for me, I rather play on max settings with min of 30 fps then on low with 100fps, frame rates is not what gets me sucked into a video game its mix of gameplay, story, and graphics.
> 
> EA and DICE gloated left and right that frostbite 3 is the deal, but your telling me in the two years since bf3, they couldn't of made the reflections accurate and useable in a city filled with reflective windows..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just my 2 cents.
> 
> on another note, is anyone noticing sometimes when you pilot a chopper it wont let you turn your head sometimes?


Alright, I was just curious, but I think you should up your FPS standards a bit, 30FPS is quite low and will put you at a big disadvantage especially with the input lag it adds. Dying in FPS games, especially to something you can probably avoid can't be fun.


----------



## Ghost12

Nice map design, just joined a server where they had both attack heli`s camped behind the building at spawn destroying everything that moved. Did not take long for the low life`s to start this nonsense


----------



## theturbofd

Who is the guy in this thread that posted the DICE Dev saying this PC build was the newest build. I don't want to go through all the pages.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Nice map design, just joined a server where they had both attack heli`s camped behind the building at spawn destroying everything that moved. Did not take long for the low life`s to start this nonsense


I saw this today too


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Alright, I was just curious, but I think you should up your FPS standards a bit, 30FPS is quite low and will put you at a big disadvantage especially with the input lag it adds. Dying in FPS games, especially to something you can probably avoid can't be fun.


In my WoW days I was lucky to get 20FPS with my old Q6600+ 8400gs, I still raided and was always on the top of the charts, so I appreciate having a smooth 30fps in my games I'm playing now.
my goal for 30fps for MP games is because of my CPU, If I had some crazy 3770k or some 8core I would be expecting closer to 60fps, But I also got my CPU+Mobo+RAM from the garbage, so I can't complain when you compare the 965BE I'm using in frank2.0 compared to when I was playing using a Q6600 where I was lucky to get above 15 fps.









with BF4 beta, I honestly have 0 control over my frames because its so CPU bound.

I get 30-50 with an avg of 40fps on low 70FoV, I can even drop the res scale, and it will not increase my FPS.
I can play on ultra, 120 Fov, with a 125% res scale and get the same *exact* FPS and with a max of 50% GPU load while the CPU is at 90%+.
If i go above 150% scale I'll get stutters because I go over my 2gb of Vram, but other then that, its all the CPU.

its the same with just about any intensive MP game.

It probably does get me killed from time to time if I go up against someone with a gigafiber internet down the road from the server, 120hz monitor running on an 8core and titans, but its not as much of a hinder you would think.
I don't have much if any input lag, didn't with bf3 either even when I tried v-sync and how the 360 controllers feel. o.o
and playing on 30 compared to 60 doesn't change how much fun I have, maybe when I get fps drops to single digits in the middle of a firefight, sure but if its smooth, I don't mind


----------



## SLADEizGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> anyone else have the game crash when trying to rebind keys?


Yup..its getting annoying.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I got my first service star!
CS-LR4








FYI:
You get 2000 points for getting the service stars!


----------



## SLADEizGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I saw this today too


Yeah. Saw that in the server I was on. The Dallas & Chicago servers. I also saw a whole team of snipers on roofs. So we mowed them down with the choppers.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sycron17*
> 
> I tried today(was on vacation)
> 
> Its very unplayable even with 60-80FPS
> 
> with a avg of 56FPS and a lot of drops to 11-20FPS
> 
> DICE gotta work a little bit until release


If you are on Win7, you are experiencing shuttering.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Here's the glitch/bug:


Looks pretty realistic to me... parachute hung on a ledge above you, so you are stuck









(kidding lol)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Looks pretty realistic to me... parachute hung on a ledge above you, so you are stuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (kidding lol)


No you are very correct in saying that would be realistic.
But in BF - it shouldn't be TOTALLY realistic haha








So it needs to be addressed

BTW: Want a challenge?
DO domination with KNIFE only haha!
Went 9-15 so hard!!!


----------



## Sadmoto

I think they need to move the spawns back for this map at least, too easy to spawn kill.

no matter how much DICE fixes this game, it can't fix it's players.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> no matter how much DICE fixes this game, it can't fix it's players.


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> This is with Vsync on at 30FPS (FRAPS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really think i could make most of those shots with massive input lag like BF3?
> 
> Vsync feels right in BF4.


So happy to hear this....I cannot stand either tearing nor input lag.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

8hrs till I can get my hands on this buggy game on PC









In the mean time some more domination (literally) with a sniper rifle only!
Got a 3x collateral headshot - I wish I was recording!!




EDIT:
Don't think anyone has mentioned this:
LVL 100 is now the max rank - not 45 - which is great


----------



## theturbofd

Idk what DICE was thinking by making this game so easy to get kills :/ I don't even have to try anymore since the AK12 and Scar make killing a breeze.


----------



## jetpuck73

Should I run Windows 7 or Windows 8 with this?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*
> 
> Should I run Windows 7 or Windows 8 with this?


Someone posted in this thread earlier a benchmark Win7 vs Win 8 and IIRC it was a 14fps improvement on Win 8


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Someone posted in this thread earlier a benchmark Win7 vs Win 8 and IIRC it was a 14fps improvement on Win 8


Thanks


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Played about 1 hour today. Vsync is no go for me. Too much input lag. Probably people with fast screen dont notice it but my slow U2711 you can easily tell the added latency. Game was good. Could like more performance. Would drop to 55 fps sometimes. GPU loads well in this games but there is still work to be dont. Missing ~ 20% GPU power form my HD 7970.


----------



## NFL

Asked this yesterday but I never could get an answer:
Quote:


> Can someone familiar with the beta explain how weapon attachments work...I know with BF3, you unlocked attachments with kills, but how does it work in BF4. Is it still based around kills or did they change the system? Same question with all-class weapons...still based on level?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*
> 
> Thanks


this is it http://www.gamepur.com/news/12283-battlefield-4-beta-pc-windows-8-vs-windows-7-performance-no-shuttering-incr.html


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> this is it http://www.gamepur.com/news/12283-battlefield-4-beta-pc-windows-8-vs-windows-7-performance-no-shuttering-incr.html


Thanks Red.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL*
> 
> Asked this yesterday but I never could get an answer:


Still based on kills dude!
However SOME are via battlepacks - thus via RANK.


----------



## NFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Still based on kills dude!
> However SOME are via battlepacks - thus via RANK.


Thanks...do the all-class weapons still unlock the same way they did in BF3?


----------



## Krazee

Hmm I have a spare 500 mb hard drive, may try windows 8.1 on that


----------



## CannedBullets

So the open beta is tomorrow and they aren't giving us a preload.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Ummm? What ...? What audience are you talking about?
> 
> Atm the beta is exclusive to pre orders, bf3 prem or people who bought moh. Open beta for everyone starts the 4th.


Well the beta was officially launched on the 1st of October, but was only available to a specific audience.
I know about the open beta.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL*
> 
> Thanks...do the all-class weapons still unlock the same way they did in BF3?


Pretty much yes - although in the BETA - and I tihnk this is BETA only SHOTGUNS for example - get unlocked after you get X amount of points with a certain class.


----------



## Blackops_2

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/385941686471981248/241782590/

I will say you get an absolute ton of points commanding a squad that follows orders. Lol this the 3rd MVP in a row, though i've been doing well you rack up so many points. About to be lvl 5. People seem to want to work together more on this one. Still need commander, several times we've been doing all we could do to hold off 10-15 people at some points and arty or support would've been appreciated. None the less had some great moments in the last two games, some that are reminiscent of BF2 even.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

20% accuracy. I'm lucky if I break 5%


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> 20% accuracy. I'm lucky if I break 5%


Not sure if joking...


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*
> 
> Should I run Windows 7 or Windows 8 with this?
> 
> 
> 
> Someone posted in this thread earlier a benchmark Win7 vs Win 8 and IIRC it was a 14fps improvement on Win 8
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> this is it http://www.gamepur.com/news/12283-battlefield-4-beta-pc-windows-8-vs-windows-7-performance-no-shuttering-incr.html
Click to expand...

I wonder what the difference would be if they had lowered process priority in W7.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> 20% accuracy. I'm lucky if I break 5%


Hahaha, same.









Also, its worth mentioning again...

SETTING BF4.EXE TO LOW PROCESS PRIORITY IN TASK MANAGER GOT RID OF ALL MY STUTTER ISSUES.


----------



## di inferi

So, I really, really don't like this Shanghai map. It's just... boring.


----------



## Zoroastrian

Stuck on loading server :-(


----------



## Invaderscs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> Stuck on loading server :-(


Try manually updating punkbuster.


----------



## Blackcurrent

I just tried the 320.49 drivers and they fixed most of my major stutter/freezing issues. It is now somewhat playable


----------



## Shaded War

Wow this thing is a resource hog, and people said hyperthreading want needed for gaming...

The drop off was from sitting at end game XP screen and then closing game. This game must be using at least 4GB of RAM and 60% minimum of all my 8 threads.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> Wow this thing is a resource hog, and people said hyperthreading want needed for gaming...
> 
> The drop off was from sitting at end game XP screen and then closing game. This game must be using at least 4GB of RAM and 60% minimum of all my 8 threads.


HT give like 33% improvement compare to real cores. If you are using 5-6 Core load with HT you are getting ~ 10% extra performance which is not that much.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Look good!
> I'm going on the 360 in about 15mins - feel free to join me (I accepted your XBL)
> 
> EDIT:
> Here's my thoughts an honest opinion of BF4 so far - with some decent gameplay


Hope I can get on the 360 version again soon, been too into the PC version.


----------



## BulletSponge

Best thing I've seen in a while..............


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






CPU usage may be up but EA is not.


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> Wow this thing is a resource hog, and people said hyperthreading want needed for gaming...
> 
> The drop off was from sitting at end game XP screen and then closing game. This game must be using at least 4GB of RAM and 60% minimum of all my 8 threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HT give like 33% improvement compare to real cores. If you are using 5-6 Core load with HT you are getting ~ 10% extra performance which is not that much.
Click to expand...

10% is allot of increase when every FPS counts, especially when I need it for 5760 x 1080 res.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Hope I can get on the 360 version again soon, been too into the PC version.


Why? Not being an ass; a genuine question cause I really have no clue why you'd bother with an XBox unless only choice.

Looks like tank shells hit to the right of where I aim can anyone else confirm/deny?


----------



## DoomDash

This game is automatically better than BF3 for two reasons. One is team chat, and two is the ability to set objectives. BF3 was a POS in that way.


----------



## Invaderscs

We are on page 420 btw.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Haha. Yes there are many many little improvements on and additions to the game compared to BF3 and overall I really like it despite it definitely still needing some work and polish in a variety of ways. I'm relatively bad at it too so far as well and I still like it and see it's great potential, at least...


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Why? Not being an ass; a genuine question cause I really have no clue why you'd bother with an XBox unless only choice.


So I can play the 360 version with Totally Dubbed and some of my other friends who play that version.


----------



## Sadmoto

So i found the benchmark tool on fraps!
1360x768 Ultra, 120 FoV, 100% res scale, 24x EQ AA and super-sampling in the CCC.
Frames: 2098 - Avg: 34.967 - Min: 29 - Max: 47

and without 24x EQ and supersampling, but with 130% res scale.
Frames: 2125 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 35.417 - Min: 28 - Max: 50

and with 24x EQ, Supersampling 16x ansi filter , 130% res scale.

Frames: 2299 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 38.317 - Min: 26 - Max: 61

I'm not pushing the res scale anymore, Im at 1879 Vram being used so I probably go to 135~140% but I don't want to stutter because of it.
30% of 1360x768... hmm so its producing roughly a 1700x1050-ish picture?

interesting stuff, I did all of these while flying trying to get as much of the map on my screen. that 26 fps was one of those frame drops from like 50, sometimes it goes from 35 to 8 or sometimes 50 to 20ish, the first two bench's I didn't have drops like I did in the third.

Does anyone know *how* Win8 helps bf4 performance and is it on the CPU or GPU side of things, or both?









I'm wondering if it would be worth trying it out once the game is released.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> This game is automatically better than BF3 for two reasons. One is team chat, and two is the ability to set objectives. BF3 was a POS in that way.


Agreed though i'm still ready for commander it's still very much need for team coordination.

Also i really love the map when the sky scraper is up. When it's crashed the map gets boring, one of the best points to capture/fight on is the sky scraper.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Agreed though i'm still ready for commander it's still very much need for team coordination.
> 
> Also i really love the map when the sky scraper is up. When it's crashed the map gets boring, one of the best points to capture/fight on is the sky scraper.


Agreed. They should make it harder to bring that tower down, perhaps an objective AND the pillars. I took it down today it only takes 2 engineers with RPG's.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I was playing BETA BF4 just fine yesterday ..today I keep crashing with this showing up ,..any idea how to get around this guys ??


----------



## svpam92

do you guys know when the open beta gonna release for everyone to play? I know its Oct 4 but do you guys know any specific time zone or something? Its already 12:00am Oct 4 here in IN







)


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svpam92*
> 
> do you guys know when the open beta gonna release for everyone to play? I know its Oct 4 but do you guys know any specific time zone or something? Its already 12:00am Oct 4 here in IN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Im not sure exactly but this just popped up on battlelog.

"We will be bringing down the servers starting at 07:00 UTC in order to begin preparations for the Open Beta. "


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I was playing BETA BF4 just fine yesterday ..today I keep crashing with this showing up ,..any idea how to get around this guys ??


I had this same error, for me it was an SLI thing and a driver thing. If you have SLI, try disabling it to diagnose that as your problem. If you're not SLI, I recommend a clean install of the latest WHQL drivers (the beta ones have given me a lot of trouble).

In other news, I'm getting really good at piloting the attack heli, I love blowing people off of roofs with it


----------



## LuminatX

constant stuttering, crashing, freezing.
good lord this thing game is a hot mess


----------



## Zoroastrian

tried it last night ...nope


----------



## RexKobra

Something strange has happened. I can no longer set the CPU priority for this game. It keeps telling me "access denied".


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> http://www.gamepur.com/news/12283-battlefield-4-beta-pc-windows-8-vs-windows-7-performance-no-shuttering-incr.html


I just really hope DICE / MS do something for Windows 7 users. I'm lucky to grab a full legit Win8 Pro 64bit for $15 + Media Center package (total over $200+ value). Now free 8.1 upgrade is coming.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> constant stuttering, crashing, freezing.
> good lord this thing game is a hot mess


I feel your pain man. I gave up on it. went back to BF3 and it runs Silky Smooth


----------



## qcktthfm1

Nice try MS


----------



## DuckKnuckle

When going into the elevator at B (the building between B and the canal), I push the button to go up.

It lights up red but nothing happens. If you wait a couple of seconds, you are on the top floor and the background changes. It seems the door mechanic has stopped working and all that changes is the background you see from inside the elevator.

It seems to only happen in the elevator at B for me. Quite unnerving as you don't know if it's actually going up or not.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> So, I really, really don't like this Shanghai map. It's just... boring.


Yup and I've haven't really seen anything "levolution" wise besides the same skyscraper falling and the floor caving in after hitting 2 support beams. Other than that it's standard BF3 destruction :/ As I figured though it's BF3 with minor upgrades. I would cancel my pre order had I not received it for free.


----------



## ihatelolcats

le evolution . . . epic . . .


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> As I figured though it's BF3 with minor upgrades.


Minor, maybe, important? Absolutely. We can now have real team play.... BF3 was a joke for team play. BF4 already way more promising.

Also I like the map, but they need to make that building fall much later or harder.


----------



## CannedBullets

Yeah, its 12 AM PST. Its still not in my games list.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Why? Not being an ass; a genuine question cause I really have no clue why you'd bother with an XBox unless only choice.
> 
> Looks like tank shells hit to the right of where I aim can anyone else confirm/deny?


Yup I can confirm that. Tank shells don't hit where they're supposed to
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> So I can play the 360 version with Totally Dubbed and some of my other friends who play that version.


fair enough but today I'm going to play on pc, Xbox is horrible graphics and the map is completely different it seems vs pc.
That said I played some pc yesterday of bf3 man oh man...I miss playing with a controller. Keyboard just doesn't give me that same urge to kill a player as Xbox Xbox does!


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I was playing BETA BF4 just fine yesterday ..today I keep crashing with this showing up ,..any idea how to get around this guys ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had this same error, for me it was an SLI thing and a driver thing. If you have SLI, try disabling it to diagnose that as your problem. If you're not SLI, I recommend a clean install of the latest WHQL drivers (the beta ones have given me a lot of trouble).
> 
> In other news, I'm getting really good at piloting the attack heli, I love blowing people off of roofs with it
Click to expand...

Problem solved -increased virtual memory from 600 to 2000/max 2200
Thanks


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Nice map design, just joined a server where they had both attack heli`s camped behind the building at spawn destroying everything that moved. Did not take long for the low life`s to start this nonsense


That is the sign of a poor team or unbalanced server.

Bail from chopper or not protecting your spawning assets will be punished by a good player/ team.

This is Battlefield.

** I agree, nice map design, had some battlefield moments that reminded me of BF2/BFV - due to the *size* of the map,

Looking forward to playing the rest


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL*
> 
> Asked this yesterday but I never could get an answer:


In BF4 you get attachements the same way as you did in BF3, no change.
I have noticed that at every weapon, first unlock (10 kills) is optics (holo,rds,etc), kinda cool, at least you can get rid of that annoying ironsights pretty early


----------



## Totally Dubbed

10 minutes people - then the OPEN BETA is out


----------



## Jodiuh

Boooo! I don't wanna play with the scrubs!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Actually:
"The Battlefield team is hard at work getting the Open Beta live.
The beta will be rolling out worldwide over the course of the day, and won't necessarily be made available at the same time across platforms."

haha they updated it.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Boooo! I don't wanna play with the scrubs!


LOL


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> *That is the sign of a poor team or unbalanced server.
> *
> Bail from chopper or not protecting your spawning assets will be punished by a good player/ team.
> 
> This is Battlefield.
> 
> ** I agree, nice map design, had some battlefield moments that reminded me of BF2/BFV - due to the *size* of the map,
> 
> Looking forward to playing the rest


Lol, yes you are 100% correct, and this in a nutshell is the definitive description of how you find conquest in a huge % of *current* Bf title games, the same old unbalanced nonsense. You can not play for the whole team. So in that balance regard it is not like older bf titles, its bf3 balance rinse and repeat


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Boooo! I don't wanna play with the scrubs!


that's a shame I've owned every bf title since bf2142 then huh? Lol


----------



## Amhro

Well, bf4 battlelog doesnt seem to work, it just redirects me to preorder page, lol


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Well, bf4 battlelog doesnt seem to work, it just redirects me to preorder page, lol


Thinks its down for the next phase.


----------



## DoomDash

Yeah it's down.


----------



## calibrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invaderscs*
> 
> We are on page 420 btw.


x9000000


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Well ive had a good play on the beta and tested out the hardware to see if i require any upgrades. Personally i had no real issues ( a few bugs but nothing of note ) playing the game, there are however lots of things that will need tweaking before final release and long after i imagine. There are new things i like and some i don't but it shows potential i think, i wont be pre ordering just yet but im keeping my eye open. Below are my fps results from my sig rig specs.

Driver Version = 12.104 CCC = 13.4 DirectX 11.1

Battlefield 4 Open Beta.

Ultra Settings

Min = 35
Max = 50
Avg = 43

High Settings

Min = 40
Max = 92
Avg = 55

Medium Settings

Min = 62
Max = 102
Avg = 76

CPU Use Avg 47%

The above results were without any overclocking to either CPU or GPU. Since i play between Medium to High settings for most games im quite happy with the performance so far and see improvements coming with later drivers etc. I don't think i need to upgrade anything except maybe a decent sound card, but which to choose


----------



## Timu

"We are preparing for the Open Battlefield 4 Beta. Until the Beta is live, you will not be able to access the Battlefield 4 section of Battlelog."


----------



## DoomDash

Wonder if they will reset our gear for open beta. Was really digging the RFB with a scope AND side mounted iron sights! Easily one of my favorite things so far is the dual sites.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Servers I think I'll miss in BF4:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/70134619/177435049/

Just discovered this phenomenon!
I USED TO PLAY THIS all the time on BF2142 - so fun


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I preordered bf4....and I dont see open beta in origin...wut?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I preordered bf4....and I dont see open beta in origin...wut?


Open beta starts today, if you preordered you could have been playing since the 1st.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Open beta starts today, if you preordered you could have been playing since the 1st.


I ordered the standard version, not the deluxe... so its today


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Minor, maybe, important? Absolutely. We can now have real team play.... BF3 was a joke for team play. BF4 already way more promising.
> 
> Also I like the map, but they need to make that building fall much later or harder.


Agreed, though i would like to see more destruction in certain places. Like all pillars, minor walls, etc. Though destruction isn't what held BF3 back IMO BF3 had a good foundation but the lack of team coordination is appalling. And to some extent we're still getting the same due to lack of commander. I'm referring to public games only as obviously if your with a bunch of friends on one team coordination isn't a problem. Agree about the sky scraper as well. It's fun to watch fall but the map really suffers afterwards because C is such a fun and vital point to hold/attack. Being able to use carbine's with multiple classes really changes up the one dimensional role of each class as well. Yup i would say BF4 is looking like what BF3 should've been to begin with, better late than never i suppose.

What will be interesting is whether or not they keep this "rpg lock on" mechanism or not. That will ruin air power in the game, couple it with recons moving/carrying laser designators and well you get the idea.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> That is the sign of a poor team or unbalanced server.
> 
> Bail from chopper or not protecting your spawning assets will be punished by a good player/ team.
> 
> This is Battlefield.
> 
> ** I agree, nice map design, had some battlefield moments that reminded me of BF2/BFV - due to the *size* of the map,
> 
> Looking forward to playing the rest


Had some moments that were reminiscent of BF2 as well, made me smile. Though there will never be another BF2 it's good to see some of the traditional BF coming out in this modern age one.

Waiting on commander really. I'm eager to try it out. Had a couple of guys in the squads i was squad leader of complement the squad's cooperation, thought that was really awesome. It seems to me that people are wanting to work together more on this game rather than run around frantically like BF3. Though as squad leader i would like to be able to open the map and with my mouse strategically direct my squad, like BF2. Rather than just attack/defend this objective. There are points that i would like to direct my squad rather than in the general area. I've had about 5 games with some great squads where everyone was just happy about being in a squad that worked together which is a great sign, at least for the community as of now.


----------



## DoomDash

Yeah my best friend plays recon and I have been playing engineer, loving it for me







. I hear they don't even get a warning for those locks but I'm not sure if its true.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I ordered the standard version, not the deluxe... so its today


Check store on Origin, it should be somewhere in "Free games" or so.
At least this is how it was during bf3 beta.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLADEizGOD*
> 
> Yup..its getting annoying.


Glad I'm not the only one. What are your system specs


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Well ive had a good play on the beta and tested out the hardware to see if i require any upgrades. Personally i had no real issues ( a few bugs but nothing of note ) playing the game, there are however lots of things that will need tweaking before final release and long after i imagine. There are new things i like and some i don't but it shows potential i think, i wont be pre ordering just yet but im keeping my eye open. Below are my fps results from my sig rig specs.
> 
> Driver Version = 12.104 CCC = 13.4 DirectX 11.1
> 
> Battlefield 4 Open Beta.
> 
> Ultra Settings
> 
> Min = 35
> Max = 50
> Avg = 43
> 
> High Settings
> 
> Min = 40
> Max = 92
> Avg = 55
> 
> Medium Settings
> 
> Min = 62
> Max = 102
> Avg = 76
> 
> CPU Use Avg 47%
> 
> The above results were without any overclocking to either CPU or GPU. Since i play between Medium to High settings for most games im quite happy with the performance so far and see improvements coming with later drivers etc. I don't think i need to upgrade anything except maybe a decent sound card, but which to choose


Asus Xonar! Sounds amazing


----------



## LocoDiceGR

anyone knows something about the open beta today?
nothing at origin app yet :/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesktopDoctorNZ*
> 
> Asus Xonar! Sounds amazing


Yes, but Asus' drivers suck so hard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BALANTAKOS*
> 
> anyone knows something about the open beta today?
> nothing at origin app yet :/


I would like to know too - but BF won't say - via twitter.
So we just have to play the waiting game.


----------



## MrSharkington

It's almost the 5th here in australia -.-


----------



## LocoDiceGR

i think on consoles the open beta is now open!


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> We're currently rolling out the Open Battlefield 4 Beta throughout the day, and as soon as the servers for PC become available, we'll let you know!


Taken from Battlelog


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BALANTAKOS*
> 
> i think on consoles the open beta is now open!


just checked on my 360, it is


----------



## LocoDiceGR

its open! you can download it from origin app !!


----------



## sycron17

I saw somewhere that the Servers will be for a moment shut down today to close the closed beta and start Open Beta


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I can CONFIRM that!
Go to DEMOS within ORIGIN and you'll see it - 5.6GB - 6mb/sec download (very good)
I'm on a fibre 38mb down and 8 up connection.


----------



## nepas

Servers are up!!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

LOL speeds went from 6mb to 2mb - as I'm guessing everyone fired it up haha! Oh EA


----------



## Quesenek

Can't wait to play BF4 beta after work. Sure its buggy but from what I've seen on youtube it looks amazing!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Can't wait to play BF4 beta after work. Sure its buggy but from what I've seen on youtube it looks amazing!


I can't wait to laugh at what EA did to current gen consoles...
I mean playing BF2142 has better graphics than BF4 beta does on console!

Been hurting my eyes for the last 3 days on Xbox (seriously some next level BAD graphics haha)


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I can't wait to laugh at what EA did to current gen consoles...
> I mean playing BF2142 has better graphics than BF4 beta does on console!
> 
> Been hurting my eyes for the last 3 days on Xbox (seriously some next level BAD graphics haha)


Yeah I guess it would be pointless to take the rockstar route and make everything look the best they can when the next gen consoles are so close to release. They probably made everything simply work on the current gen consoles and threw out all the special GFX that the PC and maybe the next gen consoles will have.


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Yeah I guess it would be pointless to take the rockstar route and make everything look the best they can when the next gen consoles are so close to release. They probably made everything simply work on the current gen consoles and threw out all the special GFX that the PC and maybe the next gen consoles will have.


It's nice to see some love for the PC from multiplat developers


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Running an I7 3770K @4.5ghz & a MSI GTX680 OC at stock clocks:
0 Problems - running 331.40 BETA drivers
I'm looking at around 45-80FPS running 120 field of view & ULTRA presets.

ONLY thing I noted is the abnormally high RAM usage vs other games & BF3 - time to put my system back to 16GB then!

1 round feedback: FEELS COMPLETELY different to Xbox - not due to the graphics or anything, just simply due to having those extra objectives.
I must say running feels SUPER slow.
Going to try out the Xbox controller after lunch - see if they fixed that sprint thing with that option enabled.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Going to try out the Xbox controller after lunch - see if they fixed that sprint thing with that option enabled.


how hard can it be

fix it dice


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Well if I'm going to play the BF4 BETA, at least I'll do it in style !


----------



## lyx

Not sure if it was already posted - PC low settings vs Xbox 360 :






and PC ultra vs Xbox 360 :


----------



## starmanwarz

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOO

Beta is completely unplayable for me, getting 15-35 fps with everything on low with latest beta's @1080p.... And I am above the minimum requirements, I thought it would run ok... I'm going to have to cancel my pre order as I can't afford an upgrade









So sad


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOO
> 
> Beta is completely unplayable for me, getting 15-35 fps with everything on low with latest beta's @1080p.... And I am above the minimum requirements, I thought it would run ok... I'm going to have to cancel my pre order as I can't afford an upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sad


Your system is good enough to play it, just not in the Beta's current state. The game will certainly have some major tweaks made. What's killing you for sure has to be the CPU since that isn't optimized yet. What's your CPU usage during gameplay?


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Yup and I've haven't really seen anything "levolution" wise besides the same skyscraper falling and the floor caving in after hitting 2 support beams. Other than that it's standard BF3 destruction :/ As I figured though it's BF3 with minor upgrades. I would cancel my pre order had I not received it for free.


i think they are yet to see the goodies regarding levolution in other maps,
and i think the skyscraper is too easy to shoot down... how it not that ez because its really fun
to be on that building.

there are way to many buildings and to few that u can get on them unless u jump from above... is silly how they are making it so u cant even use those buildigns to go inside...


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOO
> 
> Beta is completely unplayable for me, getting 15-35 fps with everything on low with latest beta's @1080p.... And I am above the minimum requirements, I thought it would run ok... I'm going to have to cancel my pre order as I can't afford an upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sad










Sad indeed, but not in the way you think. Why don't you try researching and troubleshooting a little before you jump to seriously overdramatic conclusions about how the final (patched) game will be and perform based on your first attempt at running the *beta*. There are things you can do to help it run better NOW too.

Oh man there are going to be a lot of these today, aren't there?









By the way, whoever mentioned a couple days ago that tank shell aim is off was right on and I can't believe I didn't notice earlier. They hit down and to the right of the center reticule circle and gets worse with distance. Gee I am getting more hits now that I am know this, go figure...


----------



## starmanwarz

No idea about usage, as soon as I saw how it run I was too sad to look further


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I think maybe an XBox is more up your alley, bro.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyx*
> 
> Not sure if it was already posted - PC low settings vs Xbox 360 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and PC ultra vs Xbox 360 :


Crappy cartoon-ish looking fuzzy graphics on the consoles compared to the razor-sharp PC graphics. I think you are about 5 years late pointing this one out. Lots of people talking that even the next-gen consoles will be behind the curve the day they are released.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

BETA on Xbox is completely ridiculous graphics wise.
I played it with my own eyes - don't need a video to tell me how bad the graphics are.
No honestly, shocking.
Worse than the BF3's BETA graphics wise


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad indeed, but not in the way you think. Why don't you try researching and troubleshooting a little before you jump to seriously overdramatic conclusions about how the final (patched) game will be and perform based on your first attempt at running the *beta*. There are things you can do to help it run better NOW too.


Agreed. Entirely.


----------



## Amhro




----------



## JuliusCivilis

I think this game will be good once they iron out the performance issues. But like more people said this is an older build.


----------



## lyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker*
> 
> Crappy cartoon-ish looking fuzzy graphics on the consoles compared to the razor-sharp PC graphics. I think you are about 5 years late pointing this one out. Lots of people talking that even the next-gen consoles will be behind the curve the day they are released.


Nah it's rather warning before someone decide to choose wrong platform for BF4


----------



## bluedevil

Updated to Windows 8 for BF4.







Now getting the 8.1 update.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Updated to Windows 8 for BF4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now getting the 8.1 update.


let us now of any performance increase or whatever...


----------



## Bluemustang

Wow so i just got into the beta now and the performance is horrible. On an empty map i mostly get 60 fps maxed but with 64 players im in the 30s!

My gpu isnt even feeling it even. My 7970 usage is in the 50%s but its because my cpu is capped out 100%. Is that right? Going to be fixed? My 4.5ghz 3570k can barely manage 35 frames thats insane.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

All recorded - didn't drop lower than 45FPS whilst recording - Why thank you










http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/386143091997120512/177435049/


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> All recorded - didn't drop lower than 45FPS whilst recording - Why thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/386143091997120512/177435049/


Dude...you destroyed them!!!


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Updated to Windows 8 for BF4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now getting the 8.1 update.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> let us now of any performance increase or whatever...


Yeah, I would like to know why people are doing this.....


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Dude...you destroyed them!!!


Not really - just tank camping mainly - nothing "special" but some nice sniper shots in there too!

EDIT:
Discovered another glitch/bug - to do with spawning - I'll record it.


----------



## Timu

Just got a game breaking glitch...look at where the flag posts are at along with having 2 of the same squadmate. Not to mention, when I moved the mouse, the icons started to move as well not allowing me to select any spawn points, thus not making me able to play the game!


----------



## Maxxa

Ok the one thing that is driving me mad and I have 100% faith that they will resolve is the curbs and wall foundations after being destroyed that can't just be walked over you need to do a full jump. I am fully capable of losing my own fire fights I don't need to get boxed in by a 4 inch curb...


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Yeah, I would like to know why people are doing this.....


http://www.gamepur.com/news/12283-battlefield-4-beta-pc-windows-8-vs-windows-7-performance-no-shuttering-incr.html


----------



## Timu

OMG...I just got the same glitch again and then it crashes...


----------



## Syncope

_Repost from another thread:_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syncope*
> 
> Upgrading to Windows 8 fixed my issues. No stutter and much better frames.
> 
> It's worth giving a Windows 8 trial a try then, in my opinion.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOO
> 
> Beta is completely unplayable for me, getting 15-35 fps with everything on low with latest beta's @1080p.... And I am above the minimum requirements, I thought it would run ok... I'm going to have to cancel my pre order as I can't afford an upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sad


Yea that Q6600 is going to be holding you back even OC'd, it was a great chip for its time, I have one myself, sadly not OC'd.

also, try increasing the quality settings to see if it takes away from your FPS, sometimes when you have a CPU bottleneck, like myself with the 965BE and 7870XT, I get the same exact FPS on low as I do on ultra.

if your going to have the same FPS regardless of graphic settings, may as well have it look pretty right?









also you will more then likely have better performance when the game is released with optimizations and fixes.


----------



## hotwheels1997

I think 13.10beta2 made my FPS worse .I can be wrong though.With 7950 @ 1100/1575 i get min of 50fps on all Ultra. [email protected] 4.7Ghz
@Totally Dubbed: Yes ,i have audio.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm on Win7 - lol no problems


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yes Windows 8 handles DX11 differently...you know how most defenders of the OS point to all the "under the hood improvements"? Well, that is one of them.

I was going to upgrade eventually anyway and now likely will sooner. One may not have any noticeable probs under 7 (like me generally) but it apparently should run better on same hardware and settings under 8.


----------



## Ali Man

I feel that the beta is a bit too glitchy, it stutters/hangs for mini seconds, dropping the frames really low and back to normal a lot.

And also, I'm not able to run full screen even though the option is enabled, lol.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm on Win7 - lol no problems


I have Win7 too but Win8 seems nice because it's supposted to be 5+fps which with my min of 50fps will be a game changer.55fps is perfectly playable,50fps is awful. WHere is the option for resolution scale btw,i can't find it ?
@ Totally Dubbed: Yes,i have audio.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

ARGHHHH
Guys - anyone that records with FRAPS - could you tell me if you have AUDIO in your recordings?
I got absolutely no audio in my recordings


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Scale is the last option on the graphics settings iirc. I prefer HUD at lowest (on 1440P); may be too small for some.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yes Windows 8 handles DX11 differently...you know how most defenders of the OS point to all the "under the hood improvements"? Well, that is one of them.
> 
> I was going to upgrade eventually anyway and now likely will sooner. One may not have any noticeable probs under 7 (like me generally) but it apparently should run better on same hardware and settings under 8.


It's not that Windows 8 handles DirectX11 differently but more that BF4 is the 1st game to natively support DirectX11.1, which is exclusive for Windows 8, that's why it runs better on 8 vs 7.

But yeah, other than that, gamers will see higher minimum FPS under Windows 8 vs Windows 7, averages will be roughly the same though.


----------



## jordanecmusic

It feels like an expansion pack with the blue filter replaced with a gray and brown filter. And lots of random frame drops and lots of spawn glitches. I spawned inside of a fence more than once. Sometimes staring at a wall actually causes less frames than staring at the enemy lines. Found quite a bit of shadow flickering too. Also the guns are more noob friendly than bf3. I don't even have to fire in bursts to kill someone across the way using an assault rifle.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> I have Win7 too but Win8 seems nice because it's supposted to be 5+fps which with my min of 50fps will be a game changer.55fps is perfectly playable,50fps is awful. WHere is the option for resolution scale btw,i can't find it ?
> @ Totally Dubbed: Yes,i have audio.


God damn - I have no audio







!
Res scale is on video - you'l see 100% at the bottom - that's what I have it to.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ARGHHHH
> Guys - anyone that records with FRAPS - could you tell me if you have AUDIO in your recordings?
> I got absolutely no audio in my recordings


Yup, no problem here.

By the way, bf4 soundtrack...








http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield-4/bootcamp/multiplayer
or this link, without that visual thingy http://www.battlefield.com/sites/default/files/0.0_A-1_BootcampSoundtrack.mp3


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I think it has something to do with my stupid Xonar...


----------



## wasbo

Is it normal that I can't run this game on a stock q6600 and 6850? (Everything is on low and I'm at 1680x1050). I see a lot of stuttering and the graphics look weird like a lot of detail is missing.

Thanks all


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Just got a game breaking glitch...look at where the flag posts are at along with having 2 of the same squadmate. Not to mention, when I moved the mouse, the icons started to move as well not allowing me to select any spawn points, thus not making me able to play the game!


Yup. I had to leave the round because of this very thing. I was crouched down at C and went to the map screen and couldn't get out of map or spawn anywhere else.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Here's the spawn glitch:


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wasbo*
> 
> Is it normal that I can't run this game on a stock q6600 and 6850? (Everything is on low and I'm at 1680x1050). I see a lot of stuttering and the graphics look weird like a lot of detail is missing.
> 
> Thanks all


You are pretty much running minimum specs. After optimizing the drivers for this game I'm sure you will get better but not by much I presume.


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Here's the spawn glitch:


Same thing happened to me last night.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> This game is automatically better than BF3 for two reasons. One is team chat, and two is the ability to set objectives. BF3 was a POS in that way.


I really don't like the way you set objectives in this one. Double tap Q over an objective to hit attack. That in itself is nice, but I spam Q everywhere, trying to point out enemies, which results in me hitting attack on all sorts of random objectives. Marking objectives was somewhat broken in BF3 so it is a step in the right direction there, just a pain that they bound it like that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> When going into the elevator at B (the building between B and the canal), I push the button to go up.
> 
> It lights up red but nothing happens. If you wait a couple of seconds, you are on the top floor and the background changes. It seems the door mechanic has stopped working and all that changes is the background you see from inside the elevator.
> 
> It seems to only happen in the elevator at B for me. Quite unnerving as you don't know if it's actually going up or not.


Well you just have to trust that the elevator is working, and then try to walk out when you get to the top. I get that bug as well. Although if enemies are outside I think you are pretty well screwed, as I think they can see you normally when it opens.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I have a funny video of boats appearing randomly (which I'm sure many of you are aware of) on my channel - won't link it here due tot he song used, that has profanity in it







)

EDIT:
Fraps sound works now








Very odd.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOO
> 
> Beta is completely unplayable for me, getting 15-35 fps with everything on low with latest beta's @1080p.... And I am above the minimum requirements, I thought it would run ok... I'm going to have to cancel my pre order as I can't afford an upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sad


i have 30-40 with gtx 280 and intel core i5 750. install latest drivers from nvidia if u havent.
put battlefield (HIGH PRIORITY on task manager)


----------



## starmanwarz

You mean the beta's? I tried them, no luck. Will try the 327 but I don't think I will see any improvement . Is it playable at 30 fps?


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wasbo*
> 
> Is it normal that I can't run this game on a stock q6600 and 6850? (Everything is on low and I'm at 1680x1050). I see a lot of stuttering and the graphics look weird like a lot of detail is missing.
> 
> Thanks all


I5-2400 and HD 6850 barely gets 50-ish fps on Low,same resolution as yours.Q6600 is quite a bit slower so i shouldn't expect anything above 30-40fps. Stuterring probably because of CPU hitting 100% and the beta itself being glitchy.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Just ran 3dmark11 with the newest beta2 drivers and got only 10200 compared to 11519 which was my previous score.These latest beta2 drivers aren't doing the job for me,i'll reinstall and put back the normal 13.10. First,i'll try heaven benchmark though.


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Here's the spawn glitch:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


it happened to me twice,i dont know how much it has to do with the place where u have die though,it might be another thing
and i had to press esc as well to get to the spawn screen,i think im gonna to report this bug in a moment hopefully they will fix it along side many bugs


----------



## starmanwarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> I5-2400 and HD 6850 barely gets 50-ish fps on Low,same resolution as yours.Q6600 is quite a bit slower so i shouldn't expect anything above 30-40fps. Stuterring probably because of CPU hitting 100% and the beta itself being glitchy.


And I was just about to ask if it is normal that my cpu is hitting 100% usage. I guess it's not good?


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> And I was just about to ask if it is normal that my cpu is hitting 100% usage. I guess it's not good?


It's decent,just not for BF4 and such games. My i5 is taking a beating in BF4,85-95% cpu usage,i7 - 80+% too.The game is a CPU hog or it's atleast not yet optimized for lower end CPU's.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> how hard can it be
> 
> fix it dice


I think you're going to be delighted with this video - Xbox controller works as it would on Xbox!


----------



## surfbumb

It took 6 minutes to get in game, I played for 2 seconds.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I think you're going to be delighted with this video - Xbox controller works as it would on Xbox!


Nice they added toggle run! Still not using my controller for BF4 but I do play single player shooters with it and this needs to just become the norm. If it already has for most console versions of the game I apologize as I do not have nor ever had any current gen consoles.


----------



## Zoroastrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfbumb*
> 
> It took 6 minutes to get in game, I played for 2 seconds.


Got ti remember we ate still in debugging stage. No ones game is perfect yet


----------



## mtbiker033

from playing it on (3) different systems

i5-2500k @ 4.8 with 690 beta drivers
i7-970 @ 4.2 with 7870XT tahiti with 13.10 betas
i7-4820k @ stock (oc'ing it now) with 690 beta drivers

System 1 & 3 on a 120hz, system 2 on a 60hz.

Performance varied on all 3. System 2 felt better overall but the graphics settings for the 7870 (auto) look horrible though it manged ~ 50-60fps average. With the 690 I could raise settings and get better fps but it didn't look good enough to warrant the performance I was seeing. System 1, with the i5 even at 4.8 was the worst of the 3 by far.

I would like to think that the retail version will be better. I didn't pre-order (so glad) and will wait to hear how it performs before buying it.

I like the gameplay and the new mechanics.

For those of you who it runs well for, I'm glad for you but and I would really have to see it to believe it!


----------



## djriful

I had so much hilarious moments planting C4 at the elevator door. Pack of enemies kept falling for it.


----------



## starmanwarz

Totally unplayable for me. Tried the newest beta's as well as the 320's and 327's, getting 0-30 fps with constant stuttering. All settings set on low @1080p. Changed priority to low as well, no luck. And all these in servers with 5-10 people on. Even if the beta is poorly optimized, I don't see me getting significantly better performance at release


----------



## DigitalSavior

Played a few matches before work and it was a ton of fun. Played at the "auto" settings and it looked defaulted to mostly high. Game looked good. Had a ton of fun doing some domination matches. Looking forward to some conquest some time. I think it was mostly sucky players though, I was doing very well


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> Totally unplayable for me. Tried the newest beta's as well as the 320's and 327's, getting 0-30 fps with constant stuttering. All settings set on low @1080p. Changed priority to low as well, no luck. And all these in servers with 5-10 people on. Even if the beta is poorly optimized, I don't see me getting significantly better performance at release


At least you tried but maybe you need a rig from this decade...not trying to be rude just seems you might be expecting too much. Hey I ain't rich either but I like to game latest titles so I find a way; often used components.


----------



## starmanwarz

Probably I need a new rig, yes, but I am above the minimum requirements..


----------



## DirtyTrickster

So I finally got some time to play...my observations:

The reload system in the heli is horrible. I don't like it.
I did freelook while gunning in the attack heli, but when I went back to my gunner position the HUD was extremely small. I had to turn my DPI on my mouse all the way up to move left and right. The cross hairs were probably 1/10th of their normal size. So small in fact, that I couldn't see any hit indicators

When your damaged in a tank, it pretty much stops you in your tracks - don't like that either

Still cant rebind my keys

Other than that I had fun.

O, and I still cant seem to kill anyone with a gun.


----------



## DigitalSavior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> Probably I need a new rig, yes, but I am above the minimum requirements..


Any difference playing between domination and conquest? Just curious.


----------



## CS14

Curious as to how similar set-ups to mine are playing.

Managing to stay in the 30s rage on medium settings, occasionally dipping down for brief moments here and there, especially in conquest. I'm not expecting a lot from my rig (especially running stock clocks ATM), just curious to see how others are doing.


----------



## starmanwarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigitalSavior*
> 
> Any difference playing between domination and conquest? Just curious.


Nope.


----------



## RandySavage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> Curious as to how similar set-ups to mine are playing.
> 
> Managing to stay in the 30s rage on medium settings, occasionally dipping down for brief moments here and there, especially in conquest. I'm not expecting a lot from my rig (especially running stock clocks ATM), just curious to see how others are doing.


My rig is similar: 6970 @ stock + 1100t on win7-64 @ 1080 low/med settings... and it pretty much sucks... I get the hitching/drops in fps into the single digits fairly frequently. Average is somewhere in the upper 20s/lower 30s I'd guess. All this on 13.10 beta 1 drivers. Gonna try the beta 2s for this weekend, but it's not going to fix much.

I'm also sick of this mess and will be putting together a 4770k + gtx 780 rig and getting a korean 1440p monitor. Gotta pay to play...


----------



## Stay Puft

Guys anywhere online have BF4 cheaper then origin?


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandySavage*
> 
> My rig is similar: 6970 @ stock + 1100t on win7-64 @ 1080 low/med settings... and it pretty much sucks... I get the hitching/drops in fps into the single digits fairly frequently. Average is somewhere in the upper 20s/lower 30s I'd guess. All this on 13.10 beta 1 drivers. Gonna try the beta 2s for this weekend, but it's not going to fix much.
> 
> I'm also sick of this mess and will be putting together a 4770k + gtx 780 rig and getting a korean 1440p monitor. Gotta pay to play...


upgrade to win 8


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Guys anywhere online have BF4 cheaper then origin?


I ordered at simply cd keys.
Seems like the cheapest on the net and it uses PayPal. Looks promising


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> Probably I need a new rig, yes, but I am above the minimum requirements..


min reqs does NOT mean playable by any means, when they put min specs, all they check is if the game starts, not how it plays.

it was the same with skyrim, people with min specs to at least expected to play on lowest detail with 20-30 fps, a somewhat smooth picture to some, but half of the people with lower ends hardware would just get CTD, freezes, stuttering and overall crap performance, even though they met these req.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> Curious as to how similar set-ups to mine are playing.
> 
> Managing to stay in the 30s rage on medium settings, occasionally dipping down for brief moments here and there, especially in conquest. I'm not expecting a lot from my rig (especially running stock clocks ATM), just curious to see how others are doing.


I have a 965BE @ 3.8 and a 7870XT @1150/1500, right now I get 30-50fps depending on whats going on, with fps drops to single digits if I'm at 30 and into the teens/20's if I'm sitting at 50ish when it happens.

my settings are on 1360x768, Ultra, FoV:120, Res scale: 130%, and in CCC I forced 24x EA AA, 16x ansi filtering and super-sampling.

have you checked your GPU usage? you may be able to increase your graphic settings without losing performance because the beta is such a CPU hog, I only use 50% GPU at peaks when my CPU is at 90%+ constant.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I ordered at simply cd keys.
> Seems like the cheapest on the net and it uses PayPal. Looks promising


Will check it out. Thank you


----------



## mtbiker033

Surely the retail x86 compatible version will run better than the beta. There are lots of battlefield players out there who aren't OCN members nor have top of the line rigs. I will be very surprised if it doesn't run better.

If it doesn't, all I have to say is:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-LE0ycgkBQ

2:07 of this video lol


----------



## waylo88

So I'm downloading the beta right now. It's almost 2014 and games still use Punkbuster? Seriously? The worst anti-cheat of all time and it's still being used.


----------



## Stay Puft

The 5 second helicopter regeneration needs to be changed. Its nearly impossible to take them down when they keep regenerating after missile hits. Ofcourse this wont happen on hardcore thankfully


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> So I'm downloading the beta right now. It's almost 2014 and games still use Punkbuster? Seriously? The worst anti-cheat of all time and it's still being used.


What do you propose then? FairFight isn't anti-cheat, it's a tool used by badmins, same for Metabans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> The 5 second helicopter regeneration needs to be changed. Its nearly impossible to take them down when they keep regenerating after missile hits. Ofcourse this wont happen on hardcore thankfully


Lol hardcore.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandySavage*
> 
> My rig is similar: 6970 @ stock + 1100t on win7-64 @ 1080 low/med settings... and it pretty much sucks... I get the hitching/drops in fps into the single digits fairly frequently. Average is somewhere in the upper 20s/lower 30s I'd guess. All this on 13.10 beta 1 drivers. Gonna try the beta 2s for this weekend, but it's not going to fix much.
> 
> I'm also sick of this mess and will be putting together a 4770k + gtx 780 rig and getting a korean 1440p monitor. Gotta pay to play...


Roger that and sounds like a plan!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> Probably I need a new rig, yes, but I am above the minimum requirements..


What Sadmoto said.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> upgrade to win 8


Yes on his new machine; I wouldn't put it on his present rig (just in case I really need to spell that out).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> min reqs does NOT mean playable by any means, when they put min specs, all they check is if the game starts, not how it plays.
> 
> it was the same with skyrim, people with min specs to at least expected to play on lowest detail with 20-30 fps, a somewhat smooth picture to some, but half of the people with lower ends hardware would just get CTD, freezes, stuttering and overall crap performance, even though they met these req.


Thank you.

As for a discount Gamefly just has 20% off a couple days ago as well; not sure if code still valid. I posted it here...

And yeah I'm tired of tired PB myself but what are the alternatives?


----------



## Blackops_2

I'll be going home today and seeing how my old Q9550 @ 3.4 with 4gb of DDR2 800 and my 470 handles it. I'm assuming it's not going to go down well lol


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I'll be going home today and seeing how my old Q9550 @ 3.4 with 4gb of DDR2 800 and my 470 handles it. I'm assuming it's not going to go down well lol


I've tested a single 4890 and it handles 1920X1080 on Low just fine.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Well AMD cards definitely seem to be doing better in general.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I had so much hilarious moments planting C4 at the elevator door. Pack of enemies kept falling for it.


I've had people complain so much about this. I also time grenades for the doors opening







.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I've tested a single 4890 and it handles 1920X1080 on Low just fine.


Gives me more hope. My brother told me on low he was getting 29fps, even after updating to the beta drivers. I'll see for myself i guess.

Seems to me it should handle it just fine on low.

Q9550 @ 3.4
4Gb Crucial Ballistix DDR2 800 4-4-4-12/2T
Asus P5E (probably one of my favorite boards i've ever owned)
Galaxy GTX-470 @ 700/1700 though i set it back to stock, kept having stutter in BF3 and wasn't sure whether it was the IPS panel i was playing on or something to do with my OCs.

Other than the 4Gb of ram it would still be a pretty viable system. 8gb of DDR2 is like 200$


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I've had people complain so much about this. I also time grenades for the doors opening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I want to be able to put C4 or a nade in the elevator and send it up to the top floor lol i couldn't do it though


----------



## ikjadoon

Anybody happened to use Windows 7 AND Windows 8 with the BETA?

There are a fair amount of people who say that Windows 8 got rid of their stutter: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065670092769249/


----------



## hotwheels1997

Can somebody compare 7970 Ghz edition on stock(1050/1500) to an HD 7950 @ 1100/1575Mhz. According to a video on youtube,7970ghz edition has more FPS then a 7950 but then again,they test stock 7950 which is 850mhz. Since 7970 is 3-5% faster clock for clock,I guess Ghz edition 7970 is the same as my OC'ed 7950,eh?
If that's the case,i really doubt how is this youtuber (Westie) getting "stable" 60fps on ultra with identical system.He has in i7-3770k but I have an i5-3570k @ 4.7Ghz which has the same performance as a stock 3770k in Cinebench and 3Dmark11. I get FPS anywhere from 48FPS as lowest to around 60-63fps on average.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Anybody happened to use Windows 7 AND Windows 8 with the BETA?
> 
> There are a fair amount of people who say that Windows 8 got rid of their stutter: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065670092769249/


I've heard that but find it hard to believe, fresh install placebo effect or astroturfing by Microsoft


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I've heard that but find it hard to believe, fresh install placebo effect or astroturfing by Microsoft


Yup...fresh install is what I was thinking, too. I'll wait for some real reviews of the BETA to see the actual performance difference.


----------



## starmanwarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I'll be going home today and seeing how my old Q9550 @ 3.4 with 4gb of DDR2 800 and my 470 handles it. I'm assuming it's not going to go down well lol


We have similar (?) systems and it's not playable on mine, sorry







. I hope it runs better for you, let us know!


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I've heard that but find it hard to believe, fresh install placebo effect or astroturfing by Microsoft


It's a trick in my opinion,to make people buy Win8.All the gaming veterans despise Win8 which makes Microsoft lose a lot of money.
I had Win8 installed and my CPU Score in Cinebench and 3Dmark11 was lower by a lot so switched back to Win7.I regret a bit now because 5fps more will make my BF4 experience way better.50fps is one,55fps is another story.


----------



## 1337guy

how would my rig handle this game?

busy downloading the beta...will be done when i wake up later.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1337guy*
> 
> how would my rig handle this game?
> 
> busy downloading the beta...will be done when i wake up later.


I predict an unplayable slide show, good luck! hopefully I am wrong


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I have a 965BE @ 3.8 and a 7870XT @1150/1500, right now I get 30-50fps depending on whats going on, with fps drops to single digits if I'm at 30 and into the teens/20's if I'm sitting at 50ish when it happens.
> 
> my settings are on 1360x768, Ultra, FoV:120, Res scale: 130%, and in CCC I forced 24x EA AA, 16x ansi filtering and super-sampling.
> 
> have you checked your GPU usage? you may be able to increase your graphic settings without losing performance because the beta is such a CPU hog, I only use 50% GPU at peaks when my CPU is at 90%+ constant.


I don't remember the exact figures but last I checked with HWInfo after a few sessions my GPU usage was not as high as my CPU usage, which was hitting up to 100% usage. No surprise to me that the CPU is taking a toll, considering it's a 965, however I am running on stock clocks at the moment as well. When I first started out I had everything on the high preset, was hardly a difference dropping down to medium settings (as far as I can remember). I'll try out both again for a few sessions and see.

Now just another question. Think it would be worth it upping to a 7850 with 2GB VRAM? Not sure if I want to wait a bit longer for a 7870 or 7950, could have bought one now but needed to buy a few things and am now considering a 7850 to hold me over.


----------



## skupples

People know that win8 will be the only OS to receive "dx11.1" updates, which bf4 uses some of...


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> Totally unplayable for me. Tried the newest beta's as well as the 320's and 327's, getting 0-30 fps with constant stuttering. All settings set on low @1080p. Changed priority to low as well, no luck. And all these in servers with 5-10 people on. Even if the beta is poorly optimized, I don't see me getting significantly better performance at release


My game was unplayable until I enabled Vsync ingame, and got even better enabling Adaptive Vsync in the Nvidia Control Panel. Depending on your ram usage though, it might not help to much. I still get the huge dips, such as when huge levelution events happen, or even with nearby explosions or intense action, but the rest of the gameplay is playable at least.. Still playing in 20-35fps or so, but way smoother with vsync on.

I have to expect the game will get much much better by release or at least after the first patches. It's practically unanimous that people are having performance issues in some way. Worse for some than others.


----------



## frickfrock999

Installing it now!









Where do you guys all meet up to talk? I'm totally up for a game.

When's the next one?


----------



## CS14

I'm down to team up for a game as well!


----------



## DirtyTrickster

when I was in the transport chopper working the gun and the pilot made a hard turn, the buildings looked choppy and wavy. other than that I didn't have any real problems.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Installing it now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you guys all meet up to talk? I'm totally up for a game.
> 
> When's the next one?


TS.ocngaming.net via teamspeak


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> I don't remember the exact figures but last I checked with HWInfo after a few sessions my GPU usage was not as high as my CPU usage, which was hitting up to 100% usage. No surprise to me that the CPU is taking a toll, considering it's a 965, however I am running on stock clocks at the moment as well. When I first started out I had everything on the high preset, was hardly a difference dropping down to medium settings (as far as I can remember). I'll try out both again for a few sessions and see.
> 
> Now just another question. Think it would be worth it upping to a 7850 with 2GB VRAM? Not sure if I want to wait a bit longer for a 7870 or 7950, could have bought one now but needed to buy a few things and am now considering a 7850 to hold me over.


yea its partly the CPU being old but I've been seeing people with current CPUs 4.0+ having the same exact usage, I think to an extent its the lack of optimizing, touch up's that are we will/should get for release.

I would say hold out and get a 7950 for around 200$, the Priceerformance just beats all of the GPU's in its price range, they also have 3gb versions, which will help if you playing 1080p and the extra horse power give you better frames then a 7850, Bf4 uses more then 2gb @ 1080p, I know I cap my 7870XT's 2gb when put my res scale past 140% granted I maxed everything out but hey







, there will be an obvious bottleneck with the 965, I have one now, the only game I've used 90%+ with my 7870XT (pretty much a 7950 with a limp but can OC back to the same speeds) was crysis 3, max settings 8x msaa on 1360x768.

here is a bf3 bench, I'm pretty sure singleplayer for cards around the 7950, there are other games you can tab to as well if your curious.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-7870-review-benchmark,3148-6.html

Edit: didn't want to double post but I just found the mission system and seem like a cool idea, if they expand on it, it would be epic.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> People know that win8 will be the only OS to receive "dx11.1" updates, which bf4 uses some of...


Yep! Win8 runs BF4 better. The catch though for me is that it may not run my other games.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Yep! Win8 runs BF4 better. The catch though for me is that it may not run my other games.


Very true, the older the title, the less chance you have of it working properly on win8... This is where dualboot's come into play.


----------



## Joneszilla

Nvidia beta drivers are playing nice with my Titan.







Played for two hours earlier today with no issues.


----------



## timaishu

This is pissing me off. Day 3 of beta and I still cant play, specs are in my rig. Fps hovers in the 15s at medium settings and gpu usage is around 15-20%. Im using the newest amd drivers.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> TS.ocngaming.net via teamspeak


Done.

So when's the next OCN game?


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timaishu*
> 
> This is pissing me off. Day 3 of beta and I still cant play, specs are in my rig. Fps hovers in the 15s at medium settings and gpu usage is around 15-20%. Im using the newest amd drivers.


upgrade to windows 8


----------



## h0thead132

Posting for sub to hopefully find a fix to the unplayable FPS with little to no GPU usage problem... Who knew a 4.8 Ghz six core would be a bottleneck for a game...


----------



## timaishu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> upgrade to windows 8


lol no. Had to use it at work and hated it. Would rather go back to xp.

Anyways, I think I found the issue. Found a thread on the bf4 forums of people with 6 core processor complaining about the same thing I am experiencing.


----------



## surfbumb

Played for a bit, It was ok...nothing that exciting, went 22-6. I prefer bad company 2 so much more than this. I dont know the feel of the guns doesn't come close to bc2...never played bf3. It felt unresponsive, and yes it was a little laggy...but the sounds are very impressive. I really dislike using the browser to run your game...seems awkward...you have to connect to a game before you actually can tinker your settings.


----------



## redalert

for you guys having trouble running the game this might fix it http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/en/forum/threadview/2955065670089314938/3/


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timaishu*
> 
> This is pissing me off. Day 3 of beta and I still cant play, specs are in my rig. Fps hovers in the 15s at medium settings and gpu usage is around 15-20%. Im using the newest amd drivers.


low gpu usage normally points to CPU throttle.

win8 will be a forced requirement soon, this is how software + economics works. hopefully steam OS works out well for people who don't want to face the future or MS, dual boot [email protected]


----------



## backie

Runs better than expected on my i7 920 @ 3.6ghz and 5850 get about 30-60 fps on medium (64 player server).


----------



## timaishu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> low gpu usage normally points to CPU throttle.
> 
> win8 will be a forced requirement soon, this is how software + economics works. hopefully steam OS works out well for people who don't want to face the future or MS, dual boot [email protected]


Like I already said, I believe its an issue with 6 core processors. I found a thread about people with 6 cores processors having the exact same issue as me. There is no way this game would bottle neck on my 6350, the game is just buggy.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Very true, the older the title, the less chance you have of it working properly on win8... This is where dualboot's come into play.


I am considering that. I cannot abandon 7 but I do have a 128 GB 840 EVO Pro sitting here with nothing on it.


----------



## Quesenek

Just tried it out messing with tons of setting changes with the rig below. low > ultra everything on max with the resolution thing at 100% on 1920x1080 I get only a difference of 5-10 fps going from low which seemed to run at 50ish fps indoors 45ish outdoors to ultra which ran 45 indoors and 40 outdoors.

Nothing I do will bring up the FPS I tried setting the resolution thing at 50% with the exact all on and all off scenario, not only was it unplayable I was still getting only a difference of 5 fps higher then previously.

I'm running the 13.10 beta 2 drivers windows 7 if that helps would upgrading to win 8 help this issue? I know my card is almost a dinosaur but I should be able to play 60FPS with everything low/off at 1080p.

DISCLAIMER: I know this is beta but literally I'm stuck at a solid 40FPS no matter what I do.......


----------



## Declaimer104

I'm getting unreal CPU usage with this game. It routinely peaks at 90% or 100% with the game running at full swing.


----------



## AbdullahG

I'm getting 60FPS with everything except AA on max settings, but stuttering is a major issue. I assume it has to do with the insane CPU usage. Hopefully the final product will be more playable.


----------



## Blackops_2

Seems it's a no go for my backup rig. Any suggestions? I tried setting the exe to low priority and high priority. Nothing.


----------



## Bluemustang

So anyone noticed the zeroing of sniper rifles dont seem to work? I find a target at a certain distance, zero in the rifle for the exact distance and place my crosshairs directly on enemy and fire 5 times and nothing makes contact. Got fed up with it so stopped zeroing and went back to adjusting for bullet drop and much more rounds land now. Zeroing needs some work.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Anyone else getting stuttering right out of the blue?

Beta's been running stutter free for me since launch (except for the ~3sec hard stutter everyone seems to be getting), but tonight the game's been running awful.


----------



## Krazee

CPU usage is not the issue. I have played the game with overclock to 4.0 Ghz and overclock to 4.5 Ghz. There is no difference in game play at all!!


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Just saw quite a few posts on Reddit where guys running machines on the lower-end of the spec scale got less lag by dropping the priority for BF4 down. Just something to try if you're having issues.


----------



## Declaimer104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker*
> 
> Just saw quite a few posts on Reddit where guys running machines on the lower-end of the spec scale got less lag by dropping the priority for BF4 down. Just something to try if you're having issues.


I've gone through some of the threads on Battlelog and some said reducing the number of activated cores in the BIOS gave some performance increases.


----------



## xutnubu

What is the % I have to input on the Render Resolution thing to get 4K?


----------



## corx

Was running win7 before, had stuttering, played on low settings only, got min 20 fps, avg around 55. Switched to win8, running all settings high now, 2x AA, getting avg 70 and min around 50.

Running on FX8320, gtx670, too lazy to fill the sigrig thingy









But yeah, win8 totally different for BF4 beta. Dunno whats up win7 and bf4.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> What is the % I have to input on the Render Resolution thing to get 4K?


i think 200%
2k is 1920x1080
4k is 3840x2160


----------



## DoomDash

I'm only getting about 50% CPU usage at most.

Man I'm going to miss all my unlocks.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> So anyone noticed the zeroing of sniper rifles dont seem to work? I find a target at a certain distance, zero in the rifle for the exact distance and place my crosshairs directly on enemy and fire 5 times and nothing makes contact. Got fed up with it so stopped zeroing and went back to adjusting for bullet drop and much more rounds land now. Zeroing needs some work.


Zeroing is complete crap in this game. Cool concept but poorly done so far. I had a target that was 334 meters away so I adjusted the zero to 300m. I aimed at the torso and the darn bullet goes flying almost 2 stops up on the scope. So I just free aim at 0m and I wing it like that :/ Oh well I sniped a chopper pilot across the map with 0m any way


----------



## valtopps

has anyone tried the NVidia 331.40 - BETA driver ?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valtopps*
> 
> has anyone tried the NVidia 331.40 - BETA driver ?


Been running it for a few days, gave me about 10 - 20 more frames








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> So anyone noticed the zeroing of sniper rifles dont seem to work? I find a target at a certain distance, zero in the rifle for the exact distance and place my crosshairs directly on enemy and fire 5 times and nothing makes contact. Got fed up with it so stopped zeroing and went back to adjusting for bullet drop and much more rounds land now. Zeroing needs some work.


My zero in doesnt even work









This game isnt optimized very well, ran my i5 at stock, 4GHz and 4.2GHz now and its still running 80% even with low priority


----------



## Blackops_2

I think it's officially worth noting this beta was/is worse than BF3. That said my sig rig runs it fine, backup however it's completely unplayable.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Anyone intrested in watching BF4 streams? Most of us can't stream the beta because it lags too much, but give us a follow and check out http://multitwitch.tv/ssk1ttl3ss/flotgaming/beauwest/crotan when Bf4 releases for a quad stream!

Skittles is streaming right now with a new face cam! http://www.twitch.tv/ssk1ttl3ss









Follow all of us @
http://www.twitch.tv/ssk1ttl3ss
http://www.twitch.tv/flotgaming
http://www.twitch.tv/beauwest
http://www.twitch.tv/crotan


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I think it's officially worth noting this beta was/is worse than BF3. That said my sig rig runs it fine, backup however it's completely unplayable.


Wait... I thought this was alpha? not beta


----------



## CannedBullets

I wish I had an i7 4770K. My FX-6300 at 4.5 GHz seems to be bottle-necking my GTX 770. Will the full game be better for optimization? Might upgrade to an FX-8320 and OC it to 4.5 GHz or wait for Steamroller to come out.

Yeah I don't like the map also and I can't seem to get used to the health not regenerating.


----------



## DoomDash

What's wrong with the map? And health regens after you are out of battle for awhile.


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> What's wrong with the map? And health regens after you are out of battle for awhile.


I dunno I'm just not a big fan of it. Maybe it'll grow on me, but it wasn't like Caspian Border which I instantly fell in love with.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Anyone intrested in watching BF4 streams? Most of us can't stream the beta because it lags too much, but give us a follow and check out http://multitwitch.tv/ssk1ttl3ss/flotgaming/beauwest/crotan when Bf4 releases for a quad stream!
> 
> Skittles is streaming right now with a new face cam! http://www.twitch.tv/ssk1ttl3ss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow all of us @
> http://www.twitch.tv/ssk1ttl3ss
> http://www.twitch.tv/flotgaming
> http://www.twitch.tv/beauwest
> http://www.twitch.tv/crotan


Been watching sSK1TTL3Ss, seems her performance for the most part is ok, she drops really low every now and then though, seems to be having fun however


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1337guy*
> 
> how would my rig handle this game?
> 
> busy downloading the beta...will be done when i wake up later.


You will be fine, I'm playing on high/medium at 40 fps


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm really curious to know why people are dropping so many frames with better rigs than mine.
I'm running solid 50fps (35-85) average on bf4 with my 680 at ultra and furthermore have no problems, both when recording or just playing the game.


----------



## amd655

Had 2 great games, did not win both nor come top, but were great fun









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/386413085587335104/791518471/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/386409989184350144/791518471/


----------



## amd655

Oh and i have found a really great fix for lower end users, as i have been playing on all my rigs, disable visual stuff.

i5 2500k 4.5ghz, 8GB ram and a OC'd 480. no stutter on latest Beta driver, no Vsync, High/Ultra, 45-70FPS Win 7 x64.



Doing my best to find things that work right now.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm really curious to know why people are dropping so many frames with better rigs than mine.
> I'm running solid 50fps (35-85) average on bf4 with my 680 at ultra and furthermore have no problems, both when recording or just playing the game.


I keep reading the [email protected] also, I have zero stutter or frame issues also, nice consistent frames and completely smooth. Had some server lag on a couple of occasions, been driven demented by the same tank spasm`s as in bf3 when driving over debris etc but system problems are non existent


----------



## amd655

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Oh and i have found a really great fix for lower end users, as i have been playing on all my rigs, disable visual stuff.
> 
> i5 2500k 4.5ghz, 8GB ram and a OC'd 480. no stutter on latest Beta driver, no Vsync, High/Ultra, 45-70FPS Win 7 x64.
> 
> 
> 
> Doing my best to find things that work right now.





Tried to record.... far too laggy with FRAPS, and nothing else is worth trying, CPU is under a heck of a lot of stress with BF4, so i can only really record with Force rig, i wanted to show you all :/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I keep reading the [email protected] also, I have zero stutter or frame issues also, nice consistent frames and completely smooth. Had some server lag on a couple of occasions, been driven demented by the same tank spasm`s as in bf3 when driving over debris etc but system problems are non existent


haha yeah! I only get 35fps when I'm looking directly at the skyscraper dropping and/or when I'm recording on fraps in intensive fire fights. 45fps is what I used to hit as a lowest on bf3


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> haha yeah! I only get 35fps when I'm looking directly at the skyscraper dropping and/or when I'm recording on fraps in intensive fire fights. 45fps is what I used to hit as a lowest on bf3


Maybe because I have been on all low graphically, ill check that today when the building falls. The annoying thing about that is death walking in front of it and the aim getting sea sick whilst trying to kill someone on another flag lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Haha


----------



## Ghost12

Anyone seen a definitive link or source that confirms or not if a stat/unlock reset from beta to release will be mandatory or choice?


----------



## Timu

Mini map hack!!!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Mini map hack!!!


Why you haxxxxoringzzz?


----------



## melodystyle2003

This is the percentage of nvidia gpu usage in bf4 beta.


----------



## exyia

omg....the RFB....complete waste of my life unlocking it and using it

complete....garbage......


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> This is the percentage of nvidia gpu usage in bf4 beta.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dat CPU usage


----------



## stn0092

Is anyone else having trouble binding Gadget 1 to a mouse key? I'm using a Logitech G9 and I am unable to bind Gadget 1 to any of the side mouse buttons (MOUSE3, MOUSE4). Gadget 2 binds to either of those keys just fine.


----------



## Mebby

Totally surprised at this, my current rig Q9450 @ 3.2Ghz and a 7770 can play this okish (its not totally smooth but playable) on High at 1920x1080.


----------



## mtbiker033

I tried a user.cfg file I saw on guru3d.com forums and I must say, it made the game much more playable:

RenderDevice.Dx11Enable 1
RenderDevice.Dx11Dot1Enable 0
RenderDevice.Dx11Dot1RuntimeEnable 0
RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 0
WorldRender.TransparencyShadowmapsEnable 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurEnable 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurForceOn 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurFixedShutterTime 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurMax 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurQuality 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurMaxSampleCount 0
WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapEnable 0
WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapResolution 256
WorldRender.LightTileCsPathEnable 0
RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 0
PostProcess.DynamicAOEnable 0
PerfOverlay.DrawFps 1
gametime.maxvariablefps 60

just edit the maxvariablefps part to your liking. It made a HUGE difference but there are still network related lag spikes but overall using this makes it much better.


----------



## Ghost12

Awesome feature, I joined a friend to play, was in full squad and it auto balanced me into it.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Awesome feature, I joined a friend to play, was in full squad and it auto balanced me into it.


I have noticed this too, it is much easier to get into games with friends and be in the same squad. BF3 it was so hard to get on the same team, most server admins had overzealous autobalance, it was ridiculous.


----------



## SLADEizGOD

I'm just getting the hang of the attack chopper when I get a chance to fly. But my aiming is off. Its either low or high. How do you guys adjust it. And to do quick turn arounds after a pass. would I have to speed up my mouse sensitivity for that?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Vehicle sensitivity. I upped mine to 30%!


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLADEizGOD*
> 
> I'm just getting the hang of the attack chopper when I get a chance to fly. But my aiming is off. Its either low or high. How do you guys adjust it. And to do quick turn arounds after a pass. would I have to speed up my mouse sensitivity for that?


It depends how level the chopper is when your firing. You need to adjust to the I beam indicator that is moving around on your screen. If the I beam is lower than stationary crosshair it will be low.... Aiming is like the choppers in BF3.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I tried a user.cfg file I saw on guru3d.com forums and I must say, it made the game much more playable:
> 
> RenderDevice.Dx11Enable 1
> RenderDevice.Dx11Dot1Enable 0
> RenderDevice.Dx11Dot1RuntimeEnable 0
> RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 0
> WorldRender.TransparencyShadowmapsEnable 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurEnable 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurForceOn 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurFixedShutterTime 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurMax 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurQuality 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurMaxSampleCount 0
> WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapEnable 0
> WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapResolution 256
> WorldRender.LightTileCsPathEnable 0
> RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 0
> PostProcess.DynamicAOEnable 0
> PerfOverlay.DrawFps 1
> gametime.maxvariablefps 60
> 
> just edit the maxvariablefps part to your liking. It made a HUGE difference but there are still network related lag spikes but overall using this makes it much better.


Gave it a try, doesnt really seem to do much for me, stopped the lag a little bit im still dropping bad


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Mini map hack!!!


Too small to really be useful. Neat though.

Are there any OSD's that are 64bit compatible? Really need to see what's going on.


----------



## qcktthfm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I tried a user.cfg file I saw on guru3d.com forums and I must say, it made the game much more playable:
> 
> RenderDevice.Dx11Enable 1
> RenderDevice.Dx11Dot1Enable 0
> RenderDevice.Dx11Dot1RuntimeEnable 0
> RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 0
> WorldRender.TransparencyShadowmapsEnable 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurEnable 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurForceOn 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurFixedShutterTime 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurMax 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurQuality 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurMaxSampleCount 0
> WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapEnable 0
> WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapResolution 256
> WorldRender.LightTileCsPathEnable 0
> RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 0
> PostProcess.DynamicAOEnable 0
> PerfOverlay.DrawFps 1
> gametime.maxvariablefps 60
> just edit the maxvariablefps part to your liking. It made a HUGE difference but there are still network related lag spikes but overall using this makes it much better.


Have to try everything, thank you


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Too small to really be useful. Neat though.
> 
> Are there any OSD's that are 64bit compatible? Really need to see what's going on.


Fraps


----------



## SLADEizGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> It depends how level the chopper is when your firing. You need to adjust to the I beam indicator that is moving around on your screen. If the I beam is lower than stationary crosshair it will be low.... Aiming is like the choppers in BF3.


Thanks dude..I was like why was I missing my shots..lol +Rep . My user name is still the same as my ocn name..need some people with common sence to play with..im just practicing my flying when the main game is released. But I do play at night driving a tank..lol


----------



## Ghost12

What is the command line for cfg for display of cpu use? thanks


----------



## corx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> What is the command line for cfg for display of cpu use? thanks


Perfoverlay.drawgraph 1


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corx*
> 
> Perfoverlay.drawgraph 1


Thanks


----------



## Zoroastrian

is there a way of permanently placing these settings in the game directory ?
Can someone please tell me how to do it =)


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Too small to really be useful. Neat though.
> 
> Are there any OSD's that are 64bit compatible? Really need to see what's going on.


If you mean something like Riva Tuner Statistics that work with Afterburner or EVGA Precision, forget about it, there is no 64 bit support and the developer (Unwinder at guru3d forums) said he won't be doing it, which is a shame......


----------



## Jack Mac

Don't see why the OSD is a big deal, you can just have it monitor w/the graphs on a second monitor or alt tab out to view when you get a chance, like when you die or the game ends.


----------



## Outcasst

Where do you actually go on the app to get the minimap up? I can't find it.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Hello guys! I wrote down the performance graph command and look what my problem is:



On BF3,the two lines down are always white and there aren't spikes that big.Never. Is that only problem related to my PC or no? When the spikes occur,my fps drops. My signature rig,all ultra,100% res scale.
Just tried BF3,my results:



Yet again,all ultra.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> If you mean something like Riva Tuner Statistics that work with Afterburner or EVGA Precision, forget about it, there is no 64 bit support and the developer (Unwinder at guru3d forums) said he won't be doing it, which is a shame......


Glad I still have my G15(at least I can see the temps and usage on it)


----------



## jason387

Guys I'm on the latest drivers for my card and when I try to join a server it loads and then a pop up appears saying that BF4 Beta has stopped responding. Is there a work around for this? Any fix? I'm literally pulling out my hair trying to find out what's wrong.







. I want to play BF4 Beta


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Guys I'm on the latest drivers for my card and when I try to join a server it loads and then a pop up appears saying that BF4 Beta has stopped responding. Is there a work around for this? Any fix? I'm literally pulling out my hair trying to find out what's wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I want to play BF4 Beta


Repair install, manually update pb


----------



## juanmvallejo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Guys I'm on the latest drivers for my card and when I try to join a server it loads and then a pop up appears saying that BF4 Beta has stopped responding. Is there a work around for this? Any fix? I'm literally pulling out my hair trying to find out what's wrong. . I want to play BF4 Beta


I had the same issue and upgraded to the latest beta driver for my GPU, everything is running fine now


----------



## tazmo8448

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Repair install, manually update pb


When I right/double click on the game icon it does not offer repair install like the other games do plus I have to click on my icon/avatar at the top right in My Games to access the game icon...any ideas? I pre-purchased both BF4 (the game itself & expansion paks) and the beta icon that was there disappeared and only appears after searching the avatar for some reason. Also trying to play the game since 10/1 at 4 am have encountered such lag and stuttering and freezes to make it unplayable. Reading these posts there seems to be all sorts of bugs yet others play with no problems and my rig plays all other games with no problems and I've tried all the different servers with the same result.


----------



## tazmo8448

BTW I do have the latest AMD GPU update (13.9) and chip set upgrade also.


----------



## Zoroastrian

its on 13.10 beta v2 mate it works good.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tazmo8448*
> 
> BTW I do have the latest AMD GPU update (13.9) and chip set upgrade also.


You want to use 13.10 BETA 2 for the Battlefield 4 BETA, it contains a lot of improvements.


----------



## xutnubu

Can anyone tell me how to update PB manually?

It doesn't work the normal way. I get an error.

Edit:

NVM, I've been doing it the manual way all this time. Still can't update it.


----------



## jason387

I have the geforce 331.40 beta driver installed. I did a repair install. How do I update PB manually? I tried downloading it separately and then added BF4 as well as it's directory. The I check for updates and as it comes to the end of installing there's an error with something like cannot convert some file.


----------



## FiShBuRn

Ive used this, http://www.mediafire.com/download/6p4t1unepl1wuvw/pb.zip, to bypass the update error. Just unzip to BF4 folder and play


----------



## redalert

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065213673777210/


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to update PB manually?
> 
> It doesn't work the normal way. I get an error.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> NVM, I've been doing it the manual way all this time. Still can't update it.


Idk then, It worked for me, downloaded the update tool from even balance, added bf4 exe, ran update. No issues since


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiShBuRn*
> 
> Ive used this, http://www.mediafire.com/download/6p4t1unepl1wuvw/pb.zip, to bypass the update error. Just unzip to BF4 folder and play


Hope this works.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065213673777210/


i cant open the link im at work... what it is?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i cant open the link im at work... what it is?


Quote:


> Hey guys, just tried something and got PAST that stupid PB not installed message!!!!
> 
> If you own BF3, copy the PB folder from there to the BF4 folder.
> 
> Download the two files you need from here to the pb\htm folder
> http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=dl-bf4.php [evenbalance.com]
> 
> Bingo! No more error message. It appears that the BF4 install does NOT install PB as there is NO PB folder there!
> 
> This should work copying from ANY game that uses PB and has a PB folder in the game install folder.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stn0092*
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble binding Gadget 1 to a mouse key? I'm using a Logitech G9 and I am unable to bind Gadget 1 to any of the side mouse buttons (MOUSE3, MOUSE4). Gadget 2 binds to either of those keys just fine.


'

The plague of BF3-BF4.... cant bind mouse buttons... At least I cant.


----------



## CITIPLAN

Ok, I'm going to as a stupid question. How can I get the window to open at a resolution greater than 800x600? I cant get an options window to open, and I've gone into the settings file, changed it manually, and no difference.

Thanks


----------



## Ghost12

Maybe my experience of the beta so far is enriched by the fact I have had zero hardware/driver or frame issues but I am really enjoying this game, I will be playing this map on release quite a bit, great to be able to play in the tank without constantly eating rocket pods. Yes there is increased ground anti tank infantry but is not hard to adapt and the lmg is awesome at any range. I am itching for the release now lol.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Sorry for re-posting but I didn't get a response at all and this is ruining my game experience.I get lag spikes,as shown on this pictures(the graph)


Ultra,my signature rig.
On BF3 is completely different story,again ultra:


Any ideas how to fix it?
i5-3570k @ 4.3Ghz,8GB 1600mhz,7950 @ 1100/1575. Fps from fraps benchmark: min:47,max:104,avg:62fps


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to update PB manually?
> 
> It doesn't work the normal way. I get an error.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> NVM, I've been doing it the manual way all this time. Still can't update it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I have the geforce 331.40 beta driver installed. I did a repair install. How do I update PB manually? I tried downloading it separately and then added BF4 as well as it's directory. The I check for updates and as it comes to the end of installing there's an error with something like cannot convert some file.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiShBuRn*
> 
> Ive used this, http://www.mediafire.com/download/6p4t1unepl1wuvw/pb.zip, to bypass the update error. Just unzip to BF4 folder and play


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to update PB manually?
> 
> It doesn't work the normal way. I get an error.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> NVM, I've been doing it the manual way all this time. Still can't update it.
> 
> 
> 
> Idk then, It worked for me, downloaded the update tool from even balance, added bf4 exe, ran update. No issues since
Click to expand...

I've fixed it now.

Just follow these steps here:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065213718181188/


----------



## DirtyTrickster

how to you adjust the scope on sniper rifles?


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Sorry for re-posting but I didn't get a response at all and this is ruining my game experience.I get lag spikes,as shown on this pictures(the graph)
> 
> 
> Ultra,my signature rig.
> On BF3 is completely different story,again ultra:
> 
> 
> Any ideas how to fix it?
> i5-3570k @ 4.3Ghz,8GB 1600mhz,7950 @ 1100/1575. Fps from fraps benchmark: min:47,max:104,avg:62fps


That's what causing the stutter. I have it too. Once every few seconds the CPU line just goes way up to the sky and then normal again.

No one knows why.

I just give up with this beta. Let me know when this gets fixed, if it happens...


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> '
> 
> The plague of BF3-BF4.... cant bind mouse buttons... At least I cant.


I figured it out. Turns out that whatever you put in "Gadget 1" is actually your "underslung weapon" even if it's a defibrillator. So assign the key to "toggle underslung weapon" or "select underslung weapon."


----------



## deathlikeeric

i get this error with crossfire 7950. anybody have an ideal how to fix it?


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathlikeeric*
> 
> i get this error with crossfire 7950. anybody have an ideal how to fix it?


Turn off Crossfire, see if that fixes it. If so, reinstall drivers.

For Nvidia, I'm having a lot better stability with the most recent WHQL's. The beta driver crashes me all the time, and performance is the same. Go back to the WHQL if you're having problems on Nvidia.


----------



## deathlikeeric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Turn off Crossfire, see if that fixes it. If so, reinstall drivers.
> 
> For Nvidia, I'm having a lot better stability with the most recent WHQL's. The beta driver crashes me all the time, and performance is the same. Go back to the WHQL if you're having problems on Nvidia.


it works when i disable crossfire, i did sweep the driver and reinstall an it still does it


----------



## MerkageTurk

Gameplay crap feels like crysis 3 or something; graphics mediocre; rubbish feels like freetoplay Crossfire


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Turn off Crossfire, see if that fixes it. If so, reinstall drivers.
> 
> For Nvidia, I'm having a lot better stability with the most recent WHQL's. The beta driver crashes me all the time, and performance is the same. Go back to the WHQL if you're having problems on Nvidia.


i have fixed that by increasing the amount of virtual memory on the pc... try that man, hope it helps...


----------



## Durvelle27

Siege of Shanghai 64/64

1080P Max Settings

FX 8350 @4.8GHz
1866MHz 8GB RAM
HD 7970 1200/1600

2013-10-04 07:34:49 - bf4
Frames: 12213 - Time: 200000ms - Avg: 61.065 - Min: 40 - Max: 104

Core USAGE pegs at 64%



VRAM usage on my 7970 on Max Settings


----------



## SLOWION

So sad, with the Nvidia BETA drivers I can't even get 30FPS out of my GTX 650 Ti BOOST at 1080P whether I play on ultra or low settings









And I keep getting spawned in front of the enemy!


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Gameplay crap feels like crysis 3 or something; graphics mediocre; rubbish feels like freetoplay Crossfire












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> So sad, with the Nvidia BETA drivers I can't even get 30FPS out of my GTX 650 Ti BOOST at 1080P whether I play on ultra or low settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I keep getting spawned in front of the enemy!


You can spawn at any captured points, any of your living squad mates ( which you get a preview of ), and your team spawn. You spawning in front of people is partly your own responsibility.


----------



## DigitalSavior

Had a bunch of crashing problems last night. Right after the match was over, entire computer would lockup. Hoping it's not a hardware issue.


----------



## deathlikeeric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i have fixed that by increasing the amount of virtual memory on the pc... try that man, hope it helps...


it worked for a bit atleast i got in the game with crossfire enable, but when trying to set the video setting to ultra it crashed, then tried to just leave it on high and play for a while but i got the error again about 5min in the game.

i set the virtual memory to system manage size


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathlikeeric*
> 
> it worked for a bit atleast i got in the game with crossfire enable, but when trying to set the video setting to ultra it crashed, then tried to just leave it on high and play for a while but i got the error again about 5min in the game.
> 
> i set the virtual memory to system manage size


what about if u raise it again, the virtual memory?


----------



## deathlikeeric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> what about if u raise it again, the virtual memory?


i went back to the setting and notice i had forgot to save it. so i did it again and it works!! big thanks


----------



## kcuestag

I also had to increase Virtual Memory, I had it Min 200MB MAX 1GB because of the Samsung Magician that changed some stuff to optimize my SSD.

So I changed that setting back to AUTO (Which is max of like 4.5GB according to that) and no more crashes at all.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Sorry for re-posting but I didn't get a response at all and this is ruining my game experience.I get lag spikes,as shown on this pictures(the graph)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultra,my signature rig.
> On BF3 is completely different story,again ultra:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas how to fix it?
> i5-3570k @ 4.3Ghz,8GB 1600mhz,7950 @ 1100/1575. Fps from fraps benchmark: min:47,max:104,avg:62fps


Try this. Launch bf4, alt + ctrl + delete and open task manager. Set cpu priority from normal to low. Go back to bf4 game.
To me, this is the only way to make it playable.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Gameplay crap feels like crysis 3 or something; graphics mediocre; rubbish feels like freetoplay Crossfire


Yeah and how long did you actually spend playing? After a time I realized just what a huge improvement it is over BF3. And yeah the guns and vehicles take some getting used to but it should "feel" and be diff as a new $60 game. So many more objective and teamplay-related points and ribbons now and so many little new details and cool additions...

Get the awful lag spikes much less often and never crash on less populated servers (e.g. not 64 people); it's all network (plus maybe PB) related it seems. The latest PBsetup.exe includes BF4 now; just ran this morning.

Oh if you haven't yet hit C as gunner in attack heli.


----------



## CannedBullets

Okay, so I was playing for maybe an hour and a half and it just crashed on me. I was repairing a tank at capture point Delta and it crashed when the tank I was repairing blew up.

Yeah I hope the full game is more stable and less choppy. I get lag spikes also (not sure if its because of the server) and I'm on Windows 8, would setting CPU priority to low on W8 really help?


----------



## Joneszilla

I am getting 40-55 fps on ultra settings in 1440p. 50-65 fps and sometimes in the 70's - 80's on high settings in 1440p. Using the beta drivers.


----------



## deathlikeeric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joneszilla*
> 
> I am getting 40-55 fps on ultra settings in 1440p. 50-65 fps and sometimes in the 70's - 80's on high settings in 1440p. Using the beta drivers.


same here, @ 1440P with crossfire 7950, i get around 45-60 fps on ultra and on high 45-70 fps


----------



## ihatelolcats

anyone playing now? add me advanced_tactics


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Sorry for re-posting but I didn't get a response at all and this is ruining my game experience.I get lag spikes,as shown on this pictures(the graph)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultra,my signature rig.
> On BF3 is completely different story,again ultra:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas how to fix it?
> i5-3570k @ 4.3Ghz,8GB 1600mhz,7950 @ 1100/1575. Fps from fraps benchmark: min:47,max:104,avg:62fps


How can I see the graph in game? I tried using the BF3 setting and it doesn't work.


----------



## 12Cores

Game looks and runs great. All things considered it does not appear to be very demanding at 1080p.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> How can I see the graph in game? I tried using the BF3 setting and it doesn't work.


Is answered few post before!

PerfOverlay.DrawFps 1 (ul right corner displays current fps)
gametime.maxvariablefps 100 (cap you max fps)
PerfOverlay.DrawGraph 1 (cpu/gpu frametime)

add these to a user.cfg inside bf4 folder, so it automatically be used by the bf4 application.


----------



## RexKobra

I just added Windows 8 for BF4 beta and wow, what a difference. I now consistently get 100-120+ fps Ultra everything, no AA.In Win7 the best I could manage was 70-80fps while continually dropping FPS.

The difference is night and day. No more stutters and its smooth as butter now. Although, I'm still getting 100% CPU usage.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yeah and how long did you actually spend playing? After a time I realized just what a *huge improvement it is over BF3.* *And yeah the guns and vehicles take some getting used to* but it should "feel" and be diff as a new $60 game. So many more objective and teamplay-related points and ribbons now and so many little new details and cool additions...
> 
> Get the awful lag spikes much less often and never crash on less populated servers (e.g. not 64 people); it's all network (plus maybe PB) related it seems. The latest PBsetup.exe includes BF4 now; just ran this morning.
> 
> Oh if you haven't yet hit C as gunner in attack heli.


I agree with this 100%. I love it. I do feel the gun play is not many steps removed from cod ( although tbh bf3 had more spread and recoil there were only a couple of goto guns anyway) but the play style feels bf. Conquest feel like conquest. Like there is a tactical advantage to capping and holding a flag, like A or E depending on your side makes the enemy spend a whole lot of time trying to recapture them and stops a lot of armour advance. Does not feel like a constant merry go round. Looking forward to the rest of the maps.


----------



## SLOWION

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can spawn at any captured points, any of your living squad mates ( which you get a preview of ), and your team spawn. You spawning in front of people is partly your own responsibility.


Should have clarified, I'm talking about specifically when using the "random deploy" option. I've only played Domination thus far so I only have the option to random deploy or span off a squad member

On another note, closing PrecisionX seems to have improved my gameplay. Still not where it needs to be but tolerable


----------



## DoomDash

Just FYI, I have Virtual Memory set at 0 and I haven't crashed at all. I wonder why this is causing problems for people.


----------



## 66racer

Boy had this in my system since tue and up to today maybe had 10mins on it and today 2 rounds. I dunno if its me but the maps are so huge, 64player feels like 32player does on bf3. I guess I really just need to spend more time in it since it really feels like an entirely new game.

Im trying not to hold judgement on drivers and graphics since its beta and bf3 was the same way if I remember correctly.


----------



## UNOE

It doesn't seem many people are having the same problem I am.
I get stuck at the loading screen can't get past it. I have updated beta drivers and tried turning firewalls off.


----------



## SLADEizGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> It doesn't seem many people are having the same problem I am.
> I get stuck at the loading screen can't get past it. I have updated beta drivers and tried turning firewalls off.


I've had the same problem. It's just the server. One day I can't get into a game & depending on the day I just get into a server quick. Keep in mind its a beta. So I hope it won't be the same on the finished product.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> It doesn't seem many people are having the same problem I am.
> I get stuck at the loading screen can't get past it. I have updated beta drivers and tried turning firewalls off.


Lots of people had the loading screen problem, updating pb manually worked for me.


----------



## Ponycar

Just realized that support gets to replenish explosives when they unlock the ammo box and I had way too much fun designating targets with recon


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponycar*
> 
> Just realized that support gets to replenish explosives when they unlock the ammo box and I had way too much fun designating targets with recon


I have more fun killing everything with RPG's thanks to people like you.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stn0092*
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble binding Gadget 1 to a mouse key? I'm using a Logitech G9 and I am unable to bind Gadget 1 to any of the side mouse buttons (MOUSE3, MOUSE4). Gadget 2 binds to either of those keys just fine.


Bind the button to the underslung slot.


----------



## tazmo8448

thanks ole buddy


----------



## skupples

lol, that must of been a good one if they pulled it that quick....


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> It doesn't seem many people are having the same problem I am.
> I get stuck at the loading screen can't get past it. I have updated beta drivers and tried turning firewalls off.


Yes that's gotta be PB which you did not mention (others have had this and was that). Google PBSetup.exe and the first link is the download at evenbalance.com and the Windows 3.6 includes BF4 now in the pulldown menu under Add Game. Then once BF4 listed in there hit Check For Updates button.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> It doesn't seem many people are having the same problem I am.
> I get stuck at the loading screen can't get past it. I have updated beta drivers and tried turning firewalls off.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLADEizGOD*
> 
> I've had the same problem. It's just the server. One day I can't get into a game & depending on the day I just get into a server quick. Keep in mind its a beta. So I hope it won't be the same on the finished product.


manually update punkbuster

google "pbsetup"

download the windows app, extract it, run it, select bf4 from the games list, hit update


----------



## djriful

One thread maxed out lol.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Rpg's + recon soflam = broken and will probably be changed before or shortly after release, anyone that says otherwise is delusional.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*
> 
> Rpg's + recon soflam = broken and will probably be changed before or shortly after release, anyone that says otherwise is delusional.


Yeah I've taken out so many Helicopters already. Heli's are kinda OP without this though, I'd like some medium ground.

I tried out the beta on my wifes i7 / 580 and I'm getting stuck at this loading black screen......


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

I'm glad vehicles now have limited ammo no more repeated spam and it also forces people to use there vehicles wisely.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*
> 
> I'm glad vehicles now have limited ammo no more repeated spam and it also forces people to use there vehicles wisely.


Yeah I learned that the hard way.


----------



## Pendulum

After playing beta I think I still might pick the game up since DICE has made Recon useful.
Just kind of annoyed we're stuck with basically 0 unlocks in beta... I'm craving a red dot on my MK11.
Most likely I'd run with a DMR with red dot, grip, and heavy barrel with C4 and motion sensors as an aggressive Recon in launch since all the rifles are bolt action.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum*
> 
> Most likely I'd run with a DMR.


God, why?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

So I was just playing for the first time since release night and I actually ran in to an aimbotter.

yes he really was aimbotting. Everyone in the server was talking about it. He would head shot you from across the map with an LMG

This dude never missed, he shot me in the head a few times while I was parachuting from really really high up.

I realize atleast one person will just say "he is just really good" nah this dude was def aimbotting.

RusteeNutz10 was his name I think went 63-3 in the game I was in.


----------



## skupples

Cheatengine FTW! bypassing punkbuster for yearszorz


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> God, why?


Semi-auto > bolt action in CQC. I'll consider bolt if the 1 shot kill distance is decent. DICE likes to keep the 1 shot range really close to keep balance.
So far both sniper rifles in beta are complete garbage, though.


----------



## IAmDay

I'm in shock. I upgraded to windows 8 ( I dislike it ) and for some reason I get 20-30 more fps and can hold a constant 60.


----------



## theturbofd

I made a little tutorial on sniping long distances


----------



## Syncope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I'm in shock. I upgraded to windows 8 ( I dislike it ) and for some reason I get 20-30 more fps and can hold a constant 60.


I told ya. Little to no stutter, too, right?


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syncope*
> 
> I told ya. Little to no stutter, too, right?


Yes but I hate windows 8 so much


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> I just added Windows 8 for BF4 beta and wow, what a difference. I now consistently get 100-120+ fps Ultra everything, no AA.In Win7 the best I could manage was 70-80fps while continually dropping FPS.
> 
> The difference is night and day. No more stutters and its smooth as butter now. Although, I'm still getting 100% CPU usage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I'm in shock. I upgraded to windows 8 ( I dislike it ) and for some reason I get 20-30 more fps and can hold a constant 60.


Question for both of you guys...

In W7 did you try lowering process priority in tskmgr?


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Question for both of you guys...
> 
> In W7 did you try lowering process priority in tskmgr?


Yes but it didn't help that much at all.


----------



## Syncope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Yes but I hate windows 8 so much


The "worst" thing is that I can't overclock my WMO's polling rate to 500 Hz; I can live with Windows 8 until - if they do - fix the issues with Windows 7.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I'm in shock. I upgraded to windows 8 ( I dislike it ) and for some reason I get 20-30 more fps and can hold a constant 60.


God i hope whatever causes that is fixed. I never had any intention of getting that stupid OS.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> God i hope whatever causes that is fixed. I never had any intention of getting that stupid OS.


It's called forced evolution. Get used to it. All dx updates from here on out will be win8 onry. Once you get use to it, it's a great OS... Just spend less time listening to people QQ about it, and go learn it.









with all due respect.


----------



## Fridge Gnome

I can't connect to EA online for some reason. I talked to support and they said they had no idea what the issue was.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> I made a little tutorial on sniping long distances


Hmmm, kinda cool, but I'll stick to estimating and adjusting if I miss. Not that I ever am THAT far away anyways though.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> So I was just playing for the first time since release night and I actually ran in to an aimbotter.
> 
> yes he really was aimbotting. Everyone in the server was talking about it. He would head shot you from across the map with an LMG
> 
> This dude never missed, he shot me in the head a few times while I was parachuting from really really high up.
> 
> I realize atleast one person will just say "he is just really good" nah this dude was def aimbotting.
> 
> RusteeNutz10 was his name I think went 63-3 in the game I was in.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum*
> 
> 3 hours in and I've found my 2nd aimbotter. RusteeNutz10, he mowed down the entire team in just a few seconds.
> For somebody who is so blatant about it I find it ironic that he hides his stats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/user/RusteeNutz10/#


I've seen him, he's using an aimbot, there's no doubt about it. I was on C tower and he shot me in the head with a LMG [and everybody else on C] from A point.
Oh look here, he's got a 48.6KDR....totally legit, bro.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum*
> 
> I've seen him, he's using an aimbot, there's no doubt about it. I was on C tower and he shot me in the head with a LMG [and everybody else on C] from A point.
> Oh look here, he's got a 48.6KDR....totally legit, bro.


Report his profile?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I'm in shock. I upgraded to windows 8 ( I dislike it ) and for some reason I get 20-30 more fps and can hold a constant 60.


Sweet what are your specs?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Yes but I hate windows 8 so much


Why? The interface? This is the type of thing that would lead me to start love Win 8. So tweak the damn GUI or you will get used to using it as is. C'mon man we are power users! You can handle it!









I am so upgrading when I got a full-sized board again around Xmas so can run two 7950s. Good time to do so anyway.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Oh and i have found a really great fix for lower end users, as i have been playing on all my rigs, disable visual stuff.
> 
> i5 2500k 4.5ghz, 8GB ram and a OC'd 480. no stutter on latest Beta driver, no Vsync, High/Ultra, 45-70FPS Win 7 x64.
> 
> 
> 
> Doing my best to find things that work right now.


I thought about running the game in Safemode with Networking








lol I don't think it would work.. but I'm sure it would help a lot if it did.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> is there a way of permanently placing these settings in the game directory ?
> Can someone please tell me how to do it =)


You have to create a file called: user.cfg and place it in your Battlefield 4 Beta folder.

So you just open up Notepad, paste in your variables

Here are some that were recently posted that might help


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



RenderDevice.Dx11Enable 1
RenderDevice.Dx11Dot1Enable 0
RenderDevice.Dx11Dot1RuntimeEnable 0
RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 0
WorldRender.TransparencyShadowmapsEnable 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurEnable 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurForceOn 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurFixedShutterTime 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurMax 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurQuality 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurMaxSampleCount 0
WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapEnable 0
WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapResolution 256
WorldRender.LightTileCsPathEnable 0
RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 0
PostProcess.DynamicAOEnable 0
PerfOverlay.DrawFps 1
gametime.maxvariablefps 60



Then save it in your folder, mine is located here, C:\Program Files (x86)\Electronic Arts\Battlefield 4 Beta
But yours may be in C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin\Battlefield 4 Beta
Or somewhere else, but those are pretty standard ones.

The file you save must be named, *user.cfg*
Notepad might not let you name it that way at first, so just edit the extension to .cfg after you save it.


----------



## Syncope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> RenderDevice.Dx11Enable 1
> RenderDevice.Dx11Dot1Enable 0
> RenderDevice.Dx11Dot1RuntimeEnable 0
> RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 0
> WorldRender.TransparencyShadowmapsEnable 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurEnable 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurForceOn 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurFixedShutterTime 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurMax 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurQuality 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurMaxSampleCount 0
> WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapEnable 0
> WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapResolution 256
> WorldRender.LightTileCsPathEnable 0
> RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 0
> PostProcess.DynamicAOEnable 0


To me, those commands have no impact. Not even in Battlefield 3.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> I just added Windows 8 for BF4 beta and wow, what a difference. I now consistently get 100-120+ fps Ultra everything, no AA.In Win7 the best I could manage was 70-80fps while continually dropping FPS.
> 
> The difference is night and day. No more stutters and its smooth as butter now. Although, I'm still getting 100% CPU usage.


Same here. Hate to say it, but after installing Windows 8.1, (and NV beta drivers as suggested) on a spare SSD the game plays smooth as silk. Was pretty laggy on W7, but now much improved.
On W8 med settings getting min 60-90fps. With W7 was as low as 24-60 and laggy as fawk.

Much more enjoyable and playable.


----------



## Thoth420

We are all being assimilated!


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Question for both of you guys...
> 
> In W7 did you try lowering process priority in tskmgr?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but it didn't help that much at all.
Click to expand...

Ah, OK. It completely resolved my stuttering and low fps issues.


----------



## skupples

Only metro is "designed for two year old's" and even then, the "type and find" functionality of metro is it's best feature. I have been using the search bar in win7 for ages, so it's a very similar process, with more "eye candy" in metro.

I'm sorry. I feel like i'm the loan defender of win8. Two of my tower's are win8 only, My beast is dual boot.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Only metro is "designed for two year old's" and even then, the "type and find" functionality of metro is it's best feature. I have been using the search bar in win7 for ages, so it's a very similar process, with more "eye candy" in metro.
> 
> I'm sorry. I feel like i'm the loan defender of win8. Two of my tower's are win8 only, My beast is dual boot.


I just hate the stock layout it feels like it should never of been a desktop OS just a tablet one, and Im to lazy to spend hours making it like Win7


----------



## skupples

It doesn't take hours, all you do is press the windows key.


----------



## Jodiuh

Unacceptable!


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> I just hate the stock layout it feels like it should never of been a desktop OS just a tablet one, and Im to lazy to spend hours making it like Win7


Install Windows 8 and then download a program called Start8. Presto! In a matter of seconds it will look exactly like Win7.


----------



## ikjadoon

Who has compared a CLEAN install of Windows 7 and 8?

I feel like most of them have been old Windows 7 vs clean Windows 8. Everyone knows a fresh install is faster.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Who has compared a CLEAN install of Windows 7 and 8?
> 
> I feel like most of them have been old Windows 7 vs clean Windows 8. Everyone knows a fresh install is faster.


My Win7 is about a month old, so its fairly clean.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> My Win7 is about a month old, so its fairly clean.


Oh, wow, OK. Hmm...I don't have Windows 8, so I'll wait until some official testing comes out, but this is very promising. Thank you for replying,


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Oh, wow, OK. Hmm...I don't have Windows 8, so I'll wait until some official testing comes out, but this is very promising. Thank you for replying,


I had just installed Windows 7 on Tuesday and then today I went to Windows 8.


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

So I've been playing the Battlefield 4 Beta on my PS3, and I must say, I'm actually very impressed that the game can run well and look as good as it does on a console that's 7 years old.


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

In all honesty, the game doesn't look that bad, and it runs quite well, given the hardware it's running on. On top of all that, it's still pretty fun to play, which is the main thing!

It's somewhat weird having a maximum of 24 players in a server though, but it's still not necessarily a bad thing. It's just funny being able to actually walk through the streets without dying or seeing another player every few seconds, but I can totally understand why they had to limit to 24 players on current consoles. Heck, having 64 players in a server on the PC version can sometimes be a little too chaotic. 24 players is a good number to have in a server.

I have to say though, playing Battlefield 4 with a controller has been the hardest thing to get used to


----------



## valtopps

late night I couldn't play this game it was so bad, today I deleted the NVidia drive and installed the NVidia beta driver wow what a difference. it ran so smooth I played all night long I couldn't get enough of this game.

also my cpu was almost maxed out, my temps were 65c.


----------



## TheYonderGod

dat CPU load


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> 
> 
> dat CPU load


wow... is that constant?


----------



## DoomDash

Mine only goes to 50% max.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> wow... is that constant?


Yep, that 1 dip is just from when I alt tabbed. Constant 100% CPU load and 80%ish GPU... and my GPU isn't even very good.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Yep, that 1 dip is just from when I alt tabbed. Constant 100% CPU load and 80%ish GPU... and my GPU isn't even very good.


Damn how can you play? lol

My CPU sits at 80% hitting 100% when i get shot







GPU i think is about 50 - 70% on ultra

Could the CPU lag be related to i5s not having HT?


----------



## valtopps

mine had no lag at all after I installed the beta driver. I think its the drivers that need updating not the hardware.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valtopps*
> 
> mine had no lag at all after I installed the beta driver. I think its the drivers that need updating not the hardware.


Thats weird coz I did a clean install of the beta drivers and it gave me more FPS but still lag


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valtopps*
> 
> mine had no lag at all after I installed the beta driver. I think its the drivers that need updating not the hardware.


I have the beta drivers, not that they would make a difference because I'm CPU limited.

Also, lag is subjective. I'm at over 60 fps most of the time, so for someone like you with a 60hz monitor it would be fine because you're used to it. However, I play Bf3 and other games at 120+ fps, so anything under ~100 feels like crap to me.


----------



## iPDrop

Check out my emblem


----------



## Jodiuh

For some reason, I always think fish when I see that. And it makes me sad because a fish is a lame mascot.


----------



## iPDrop

maybe because of this?


----------



## cribbett123

I would really enjoy this beta if it werent for the ******ed amount of sever lag the last 2 days. there are only like 4 server more than half full. and all of them have ridiculous lag spikes. idk maybe its these new beta drivers that nvidia said were essential for anyone playing BF4 beta. I didn't have any issues till i switched. Can't se why that would be the issue though


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Check out my emblem


Damn creative people







you make mine look like crap


----------



## DoomDash

I've seen some really cool ones. I've seen picachu and kirby.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dat CPU load


Weird. Mine @ 4.4Ghz works ~85%.
With cpu utilization set to low, physx to auto, i dont see all the 4 cores maxed out, only the first two on cpu spikes without lag.
My gpu usage though, on low settings dont go over 45% and 75-80% on high, but i get consistent gpu usage drops to 5% every now and then, and yes it lags!!!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Weird. Mine @ 4.4Ghz works ~85%.
> With cpu utilization set to low, physx to auto, i dont see all the 4 cores maxed out, only the first two on cpu spikes without lag.
> My gpu usage though, on low settings dont go over 45% and 75-80% on high, but i get consistent gpu usage drops to 5% every now and then, and yes it lags!!!


Hmmm, what kind of frames are you getting?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Was sitting on the spawn screen for a while...


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> maybe because of this?


At least that fish has a tail. How is the Nvidia fish supposed to get from one end of the lake to the other. Its like a beta...just sitting there...hehe, beta.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I've seen some really cool ones. I've seen picachu and kirby.


Best I've seen so far was a dong.


----------



## tazmo8448

One thing that stands out about this site above the OTHER Overclock sites I have visited. The people here actually try to help in solving issues. Most of the other sites seem to have fanboys that lord over the realm and act as though it is their personal fiefdom and can say anything that crosses their pea brains. For instance ask a lag or stuttering question and your answer might be...do you even know what Beta is?.....get a Dell....your rig is screwed up.....here you have people going all out to help and it is a pleasure to sit and read most of the posts....what an oasis Overclock.net and all you guys...


----------



## DoomDash

I don't think I like new sniping.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tazmo8448*
> 
> One thing that stands out about this site above the OTHER Overclock sites I have visited. The people here actually try to help in solving issues. Most of the other sites seem to have fanboys that lord over the realm and act as though it is their personal fiefdom and can say anything that crosses their pea brains. For instance ask a lag or stuttering question and your answer might be...*do you even know what Beta is*?.....get a Dell....*your rig is screwed up*.....here you have people going all out to help and it is a pleasure to sit and read most of the posts....what an oasis Overclock.net and all you guys...


rofl been getting those two since it came out, but then again most of my friends are idiots


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tazmo8448*
> 
> One thing that stands out about this site above the OTHER Overclock sites I have visited. The people here actually try to help in solving issues. Most of the other sites seem to have fanboys that lord over the realm and act as though it is their personal fiefdom and can say anything that crosses their pea brains. For instance ask a lag or stuttering question and your answer might be...do you even know what Beta is?.....get a Dell....your rig is screwed up.....here you have people going all out to help and it is a pleasure to sit and read most of the posts....what an oasis Overclock.net and all you guys...


So true. Sadly though, I cannot stand the color scheme or the "new" site design. It's terribly slow. Is there a different color scheme? I'll have to check.

Hardforum isn't too bad either. Not as friendly, but damn if it isn't my GOLD standard for a forum. Fantastic colors and super fast. None of this...submitting, processing nonsense.

The one redeaming feature is support for tapatalk. Love browsing this site on my phone. Tapatalk Classic anyway, new one is garbage.

/rant


----------



## smaudioz

Why bother getting Windows 8 just for BF4 (to eliminate stuttering in the beta)? They will have to sort the problem out so it works properly on Windows 7 when the full game is out so it seems like a waste of money/time and whatever else it takes to run windows 8 for it instead.


----------



## Jodiuh

I dunno, they did recommend W8. I didn't care for the 6 core recommendation on the AMD side of things either. It may as well have been 6 core for both Intel and AMD. Seeing as I just picked up an i5 4670K, I'm a little bummed.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I don't think I like new sniping.


why not? Due to suppression being less of an issue sniping is now actually something I can get back into! My favourite class is finally useful and also powerful.
Btw: win 7 vs 8 wise -even if there's a performance increase in 8. I'll never upgrade to 8 unless they sort their crap out with the UI. Furthermore upgrading os for just one game seems utterly silly to me. I use my PC for other things too lol


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Hmmm, what kind of frames are you getting?


With cpu utilization to low, i got low 40 while spiking, and usually around 70-100 ( i have cap fps to 100). Low settings, fov 90, stock gpu clocks. With high settigns, average fps with fraps is 62 (1680*1050 display analysis).
I do think with proper drivers and bf4 in better beta stage, as it will be when its released







, would be easy playable.
Forgot to add that i use this user.cfg file (on low settings, on high wasnt using it).

user.zip 0k .zip file


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tazmo8448*
> 
> One thing that stands out about this site above the OTHER Overclock sites I have visited. The people here actually try to help in solving issues. Most of the other sites seem to have fanboys that lord over the realm and act as though it is their personal fiefdom and can say anything that crosses their pea brains. For instance ask a lag or stuttering question and your answer might be...do you even know what Beta is?.....get a Dell....your rig is screwed up.....here you have people going all out to help and it is a pleasure to sit and read most of the posts....what an oasis Overclock.net and all you guys...


 OCN


----------



## Totally Dubbed

100% usage is abnormal if you ask me


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 100% usage is abnormal if you ask me


The other beta versions of previous BF's had similar results, BC2 for example. Some servers simply couldn't handle the load - I'm guessing we are seeing this again - time will tell.

When I disabled HT my usage shot to 98% , add to that Origin scanning your system (which you cannot stop by going offline as in BF3) and you will see 100% usage on any system that is not a hexacore or multi-threaded, if you ask me.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

But if this kinda CPU usage is common in BF beta games should they still be considered still in alpha then?

I do get that beta games.. well there betas and they are buggy, but I thought a beta was more aimed at in game bugs & glitches with slight performance tweaks, not massive CPU related lag spikes and GPUs hardly being utilized









Fan boys feel free to flame and or banish me from OCN


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Damn creative people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you make mine look like crap




Not sure if i would go far in the artistic world......


----------



## Jodiuh

At 1st I liked that. Now it looks like some sort of star devil sitting on a toilet.

Now I like it more.


----------



## kcuestag

Performance on this BETA really deppends on the server.

On most servers I noticed constant +60fps but some others from UK and France (Gameservers.com servers mainly) lagged and got constant drops below 60 (50-58) which made it unplayable.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> ...drops below 60 (50-58) which made it unplayable.


I LOVE this...and look forward to the day when all gamers, both console and PC, can unite together as one and say...

"FPS drops below 120 are flat out unacceptable."
























Edit: While I'm dreaming, I would also like to see 6 core Broadwells for LGA 1150 and DirectX 11 updates for Windows 7 as well as any performance tweaks from Windows 8 patched in. Also, also, LAN mode for BF4 and the ability to host my own server. Oh, and a skill based "performance review level" in BF4 that pairs you w/ a number from 1 to 5 that will be used to match you up w/ other players that suck as bad as myself. For example, I should NEVER, EVER have to play against ~sizzle~. The majority of my frustration w/ the BF games as of late is that I simply can't compete w/ anyone anymore. I'm too old and weak. Hell, I have trouble using the mouse in windows, let alone games.


----------



## smaudioz

It seems ridiculous to me how people can call 50fps unplayable. You can't even see any difference beyond 70 frames per second, 50 to me is fine although you can see the difference from 60/70. I guess it's just what you get used to, some people who've been used to playing on a crap PC for ages consider 20fps playable.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smaudioz*
> 
> It seems ridiculous to me how people can call 50fps unplayable. You can't even see any difference beyond 70 frames per second, 50 to me is fine although you can see the difference from 60/70. I guess it's just what you get used to, some people who've been used to playing on a crap PC for ages consider 20fps playable.











This "Can't see more than X FPS" myth needs to die already. I can most definitely see a difference in say. 70 vs 90, or 90 vs 120FPS. Get a 120Hz monitor or play on one and you'll take that back. There is a huge difference in motion clarity, so even if "the human eye can't see more than X frames" there's still a large difference in motion clarity.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smaudioz*
> 
> It seems ridiculous to me how people can call 50fps unplayable. You can't even see any difference beyond 70 frames per second, 50 to me is fine although you can see the difference from 60/70. I guess it's just what you get used to, some people who've been used to playing on a crap PC for ages consider 20fps playable.


You must be either blind or your mind cannot process the higher frame output, at 75hz, all games take a massive leap forward in fluidity and input speed, this is just 15FPS higher than 60...... let alone 120hz/144hz.

Please.


----------



## smaudioz

I've had an 85HZ monitor, I noticed no difference in smoothness past 70fps, so from my own experience I couldn't see any difference.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smaudioz*
> 
> I've had an 85HZ monitor, I noticed no difference in smoothness past 70fps, so from my own experience I couldn't see any difference.


You either lie or do not use the screen in your sig? or you overclocked it? if so 85hz is a nice OC.

You are more than likely just one of those who cannot visually process the higher output, in this case it might be a good thing, or your GPU is actually running well below that refresh rate negating any perceivable difference.


----------



## youpekkad

Yea, same. I´m running mine @72Hz, and in BF3 I instantly notice the difference in fluidity when frames drop below ~65, after getting used to 70+ fps, 50fps feels just slow and unplayable no matter how you slice it. And yea, its only 12Hz/fps higher than standard 60Hz









Its what human eye gets used to, if I play a console-game that is running @30fps, it starts feeling tolerable after some time.


----------



## smaudioz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> You either lie or do not use the screen in your sig? or you overclocked it? if so 85hz is a nice OC.
> 
> You are more than likely just one of those who cannot visually process the higher output, in this case it might be a good thing, or your GPU is actually running well below that refresh rate negating any perceivable difference.


Do you know what "had" means?

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/had
Quote:


> had (hd)
> v.
> Past tense and past participle of have.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smaudioz*
> 
> Do you know what "had" means?
> 
> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/had


Reading comprehension fail my bad....

Still, your theory is wrong in every aspect if the person has the ability to process the higher frame count, not everyone can.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smaudioz*
> 
> I've had an 85HZ monitor, I noticed no difference in smoothness past 70fps, so from my own experience I couldn't see any difference.


You sure it was really 85 Hz? Use testufo to test refresh rates.


----------



## smaudioz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Reading comprehension fail my bad....
> 
> Still, your theory is wrong in every aspect if the person has the ability to process the higher frame count, not everyone can.


Ok, well i couldn't. I was playing games at frames reaching over 100 fps on an 85hz monitor and beyond 70 fps I couldn't tell any difference in how smooth the game was running. Maybe that is good to know so I don't ever think about wasting money trying to get minimum 120 fps if it wouldn't make any difference to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> You sure it was really 85 Hz? Use testufo to test refresh rates.


Yes positive, and I don't have the monitor anymore anyways.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smaudioz*
> 
> It seems ridiculous to me how people can call 50fps unplayable. You can't even see any difference beyond 70 frames per second, 50 to me is fine although you can see the difference from 60/70. I guess it's just what you get used to, some people who've been used to playing on a crap PC for ages consider 20fps playable.


Maybe YOU can't even see any difference beyond 70...I can. I am a human Fraps. My "acceptable" level of framerate for an online shooter is *120 MINIMUM*, 160 avg on a 120hz monitor.

But let me give you some more examples of how *MY EYES* function. I had a LAN party recently and 1 fella brought in an LED monitor w/ obvious PWM dimming. I remember looking over and could instantly tell that something was VERY, VERY wrong w/ his monitor. I couldn't look @ it for more than a few seconds wo/ feeling INSTANT eye pain. But guess what...he games for HOURS on it. I was the ONLY one out of 10 of us that could see the flickering. It didn't bother anyone else. Best I can tell, this has something to do w/ the rods in my eye...maybe they're too big, who knows.

Awhile back I had been mountain biking w/ my bro. We were in a particularly fast section and I came to a full stop because I SAW A TINY SPIDER ON A WEB DIRECTLY IN FRONT OF ME. My bro rode right past, yet I saw it plain as day.

Fluorescent lights give me migraines and I'm blind as a bat wo/ my glasses or contacts, but my eyes pick up on EVERYTHING. So there's some good and some bad in my genetics. Thankfully, it looks like BenQ has FINALLY made a monitor for those like me in the XL2420TE.

Just remember we're all different dude.

That said, I'm fine w/ 45 avg in a single player like Tomb Raider...but a competitive shooter like Battlfield...online? Yeah, I want all the frames I can have buddy.


----------



## smaudioz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Maybe YOU can't even see any difference beyond 70...I can. I am a human Fraps. My "acceptable" level of framerate for an online shooter is *120 MINIMUM*, 160 avg on a 120hz monitor.
> 
> But let me give you some more examples of how *MY EYES* function. I had a LAN party recently and 1 fella brought in an LED monitor w/ obvious PWM dimming. I remember looking over and could instantly tell that something was VERY, VERY wrong w/ his monitor. I couldn't look @ it for more than a few seconds wo/ feeling INSTANT eye pain. But guess what...he games for HOURS on it. I was the ONLY one out of 10 of us that could see the flickering. It didn't bother anyone else.
> 
> Awhile back I had been mountain biking w/ my bro. We were in a particularly fast section and I came to a full stop because I SAW A TINY SPIDER ON A WEB DIRECTLY IN FRONT OF ME. My bro rode right past, yet I saw it plain as day.
> 
> Fluorescent lights give me migraines and I'm blind as a bat wo/ my glasses or contacts, but my eyes pick up on EVERYTHING. So there's some good and some bad in my genetics. Thankfully, it looks like BenQ has FINALLY made a monitor for those like me in the XL2420TE.
> 
> Just remember we're all different dude.
> 
> That said, I'm fine w/ 45 avg in a single player like Tomb Raider...but a competitive shooter like Battlfield...online? Yeah, I want all the frames I can have buddy.


lol

seems your sensitive eyes are going to cost you a lot of money, whereas my crappy ones will let me be satisfied with 60 fps


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> That said, *I'm fine w/ 45 avg in a single player like Tomb Raider...but a competitive shooter like Battlfield...online?* Yeah, I want all the frames I can have buddy.


+1


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smaudioz*
> 
> lol
> 
> seems your sensitive eyes are going to cost you a lot of money, whereas my crappy ones will let me be satisfied with 60 fps


You're not going to be laughing when I take you out w/ my AWESOME eyes in Battle...oh, who am I kidding. I'm terrible @ this game. I bet you don't wear glasses either...punk.









But in all seriousness. Try if at all possible, LAN/Friend/Amazon, to hunt down a good 144hz panel like the Asus or BenQ and play some Battlefield w/ no less than 120 frames as a bare minimum. You say you don't see it, so I would suggest comparing your k/d ratio and overall enjoyment of the game. I would bet $5 whole dollar bucks and 1 steam game that you would find it easier to track and target enemies.

Also, I've said it before, but I will take low detail and 120 FPS over ultra detail and 60 FPS all day long. To me, the joy in an online shooter is dominating everyone and everything. If I'm not crushing you, I'm not having fun. Yes, I'm that shallow when it comes to MP games.

Tomb Raider...45 frames, controller, lazy-boy, dieing all day long and taking forever to get through the game cause I can't stop looking @ Lara's hair w/ TressFX on...yeah, no worries there. In fact, for games like that I'd even prefer a 27" 1440 PLS like that nice Asus. That's what makes my decision to jump on the BenQ so difficult. It's going to kill the Nvidia surround I have going on 3 (small and old, but still pretty) IPS displays.

I'm gonna kill everyone if Dell releases a nice 1920x1200 IPS @ 144hz w/ 1ms G2G response time though...


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> You're not going to be laughing when I take you out w/ my AWESOME eyes in Battle...oh, who am I kidding. I'm terrible @ this game. I bet you don't wear glasses either...punk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in all seriousness. Try if at all possible, LAN/Friend/Amazon, to *hunt down a good 144hz panel like the Asus or BenQ and play some Battlefield w/ no less than 120 frames as a bare minimum*. You say you don't see it, so I would suggest comparing your k/d ratio and overall enjoyment of the game. I would bet $5 whole dollar bucks and 1 steam game that you would find it easier to track and target enemies.


^ This I got my 144Hz even tho I couldnt get to the 120fps, 90 in BF3 on a 144Hz over a 60Hz was so much better accuracy went from 19% to 21% in just over a month and I was doing 60/10 instead of 20/10







and my eyes are crap









Edit I was coming from the Dells in my sig to the Asus to so the difference was massive for me just on response time alone


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syncope*
> 
> To me, those commands have no impact. Not even in Battlefield 3.


interesting, what are your specs? those commands helped me and my friends allot.


----------



## Jodiuh

These panels are no joke guys. True, I'm coming from what may possibly be the slowest and crappiest monitor for an online shooter and YMMV. But this is VERY much like the difference between a mechanical hard drive and an SSD. Once you experience it...really give it a shot, there is no going back.

It's 100% the reason I quit playing BF3. My k/d ratio more than doubled in the time I tested those 4 120hz monitors back in early 2012. If it weren't for their damned PWM controlled backlights, I would have kept any one of them.

And now it looks like the BenQ has been lowered by $85 bucks so I'm more tempted than ever!


----------



## smaudioz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> You're not going to be laughing when I take you out w/ my AWESOME eyes in Battle...oh, who am I kidding. I'm terrible @ this game. I bet you don't wear glasses either...punk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in all seriousness. Try if at all possible, LAN/Friend/Amazon, to hunt down a good 144hz panel like the Asus or BenQ and play some Battlefield w/ no less than 120 frames as a bare minimum. You say you don't see it, so I would suggest comparing your k/d ratio and overall enjoyment of the game. I would bet $5 whole dollar bucks and 1 steam game that you would find it easier to track and target enemies.
> 
> Also, I've said it before, but I will take low detail and 120 FPS over ultra detail and 60 FPS all day long. To me, the joy in an online shooter is dominating everyone and everything. If I'm not crushing you, I'm not having fun. Yes, I'm that shallow when it comes to MP games.
> 
> Tomb Raider...45 frames, controller, lazy-boy, dieing all day long and taking forever to get through the game cause I can't stop looking @ Lara's hair w/ TressFX on...yeah, no worries there. In fact, for games like that I'd even prefer a 27" 1440 PLS like that nice Asus. That's what makes my decision to jump on the BenQ so difficult. It's going to kill the Nvidia surround I have going on 3 (small and old, but still pretty) IPS displays.
> 
> I'm gonna kill everyone if Dell releases a nice 1920x1200 IPS @ 144hz w/ 1ms G2G response time though...


So I take it most of the people playing at 120Hz and looking for 120 fps minimum are running at very low settings to achieve that? I'd rather it look nice and run slower personally, I'm not really competitive so I don't need all the ultra high frames at the expense of eye candy. Also I am in no kind of financial situation to afford that kind of setup even if I wanted it..


----------



## SLADEizGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> I made a little tutorial on sniping long distances


Didn't know that..I'm going the give the sniping one more chance. And I just Subbed to your channel, +Rep


----------



## jason387

Is there anyway to fix the horrible stutter in BF4 Beta. The cpu usage goes through the roof at is constantly in the 90's at all time while the gpu goes to 100% only to fall into the late 20's in the next second. This continues and the stutter makes it unplayable. I saw that some said to lower the priority, to use task manager and set the priority to low for BF4 Beta. After I did that my gpu usage never exceeds 60% usage and my cpu is till in the 90% usage line. Any idea how to get rid of this stutter without restraining my gpu usage to a max of 60% usage?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smaudioz*
> 
> So I take it most of the people playing at 120Hz and looking for 120 fps minimum are running at very low settings to achieve that? I'd rather it look nice and run slower personally, I'm not really competitive so I don't need all the ultra high frames at the expense of eye candy.


Ummm 480 can run bf3 on high settings doing 75FPS with occasional dips to 60, it don't take much hardware these days.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> These panels are no joke guys. True, I'm coming from what may possibly be the slowest and crappiest monitor for an online shooter and YMMV. But this is VERY much like the difference between a mechanical hard drive and an SSD. Once you experience it...really give it a shot, there is no going back.
> 
> It's 100% the reason I quit playing BF3. My k/d ratio more than doubled in the time I tested those 4 120hz monitors back in early 2012. If it weren't for their damned PWM controlled backlights, I would have kept any one of them.
> 
> And now it looks like the BenQ has been lowered by $85 bucks so I'm more tempted than ever!


FYI the Asus is $288 shipped.









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236313


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smaudioz*
> 
> So I take it most of the people playing at 120Hz and looking for 120 fps minimum are running at very low settings to achieve that? I'd rather it look nice and run slower personally, I'm not really competitive so I don't need all the ultra high frames at the expense of eye candy. Also I am in no kind of financial situation to afford that kind of setup even if I wanted it..


Not me, I run the highest settings with the most FPS I can get, 90% of the time games maxed out with no AA


----------



## john1016

Does anyone know if EA is ever going to fix battlelog so it shows all the servers without having to scroll down over and over?


----------



## smaudioz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Ummm 480 can run bf3 on high settings doing 75FPS with occasional dips to 60, it don't take much hardware these days.


Right, but I asked about 120hz and 120fps. There can't be many graphics cards around that can run high settings on a game like BF4 at minimum of 120 fps can there?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smaudioz*
> 
> Right, but I asked about 120hz and 120fps.


570 sli on high.... highly clocked cpu done...

And?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smaudioz*
> 
> So I take it most of the people playing at 120Hz and looking for 120 fps minimum are running at very low settings to achieve that? I'd rather it look nice and run slower personally, I'm not really competitive so I don't need all the ultra high frames at the expense of eye candy. Also I am in no kind of financial situation to afford that kind of setup even if I wanted it..


Well, a mix of settings. I could get BF3 to look pretty great and run @ high FPS. BF4 seems to run about the same, so I expect nothing will change. Though, I really would go all low if that's what it took. The difference is just...well, I've made my point. I do hope you get a chance to check one out soon.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Is there anyway to fix the horrible stutter in BF4 Beta. The cpu usage goes through the roof at is constantly in the 90's at all time while the gpu goes to 100% only to fall into the late 20's in the next second. This continues and the stutter makes it unplayable. I saw that some said to lower the priority, to use task manager and set the priority to low for BF4 Beta. After I did that my gpu usage never exceeds 60% usage and my cpu is till in the 90% usage line. Any idea how to get rid of this stutter without restraining my gpu usage to a max of 60% usage?


Sell your AMD chip, buy an Intel chip. j/k









But really, like I said in the other thread, the 1st time I read bout the low priority fix it also mentioned "if you have an intel cpu..."

And who knows, you're 6 core AMD chip may very well run circles around my 4 core Intel chip when the full game comes out.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smaudioz*
> 
> There can't be many graphics cards around that can run high settings on a game like BF4 at minimum of 120 fps can there?


Dunno it is not even out yet o.0

Beta is nothing more than a weeks worth of code the way it runs.


----------



## smaudioz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Well, a mix of settings. I could get BF3 to look pretty great and run @ high FPS. BF4 seems to run about the same, so I expect nothing will change. Though, I really would go all low if that's what it took.


The BF4 beta runs a lot worse than BF3 for me. On BF4 with the auto settings which are similar to BF3 (mostly high, some ultra, MSAA and HBAO on) I get high average fps. On BF3 with the same settings I get about 30 and it's gone below.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smaudioz*
> 
> The BF4 beta runs a lot worse than BF3 for me. On BF4 with the auto settings which are similar to BF3 (mostly high, some ultra, MSAA and HBAO on) I get high average fps. On BF3 with the same settings I get about 30 and it's gone below.


Running MSAA on a 570 lol.......

Turn AA off, turn AO off completely, remember you have a low frame buffer too.

Old video of my 480 on high preset at 75hz, but capped at 73FPS with no Vsync for no tearing.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> FYI the Asus is $288 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236313


This one?

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/917361-REG/asus_vg248qe_24_1ms_1080p_3d.html

That one can die in a fire w/ it's sun supernova uber ray killing death dealing cyber pulse width modulated backlight. Don't tell anyone, but a certain "rain forest" etailer has the BenQ for $318 now...down from $400.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smaudioz*
> 
> The BF4 beta runs a lot worse than BF3 for me. On BF4 with the auto settings which are similar to BF3 (mostly high, some ultra, MSAA and HBAO on) I get high average fps. On BF3 with the same settings I get about 30 and it's gone below.


Ok, I have read this 4 times now and am still confused. You mean, BF4 is 30 and below?


----------



## smaudioz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Running MSAA on a 570 lol.......
> 
> Turn AA off, turn AO off completely, remember you have a low frame buffer too.


Runs fine with it on on BF3 even in multiplayer with loads of players and stuff going on and the settings I quoted, I don't use it on BF4 as it effects the fps massively. Gonna buy a new card soon anyways, maybe a 280X.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Running MSAA on a 570 lol......._*you FOOL!*_
> 
> Turn AA off, turn AO off completely, remember you have a low frame buffer too. _*YOUR CARD'S MEMORY SUCKS TOO!!*_


Fixed. Lol AMD, you're worse than me @ stepping on toes! You just smash them w/ your size 20 feet!


----------



## smaudioz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> This one?
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/917361-REG/asus_vg248qe_24_1ms_1080p_3d.html
> 
> That one can die in a fire w/ it's sun supernova uber ray killing death dealing cyber pulse width modulated backlight. Don't tell anyone, but a certain "rain forest" etailer has the BenQ for $318 now...down from $400.
> Ok, I have read this 4 times now and am still confused. You mean, BF4 is 30 and below?


Sorry think I had a typo in there.

On BF3 with ultra and high settings with MSAA on and HBAO on I get high fps (what I consider high fps, average above 60).

In BF4 Beta with the same settings I get around 30 and below.


----------



## Jodiuh

And now you're quoting the wrong quote! Get your eyes fixed!!









I haven't used Fraps though, so honestly, performance could be worse. I'm on a 60hz monitor right now, so 120 in BF3 and 60 in BF4 would feel the same.

edit: nm, you quoted just fine...I'm...tired, yeah, that's it. Nothing wrong w/ MY EYES!


----------



## john1016

.


----------



## Sadmoto

its weird, using Win8 makes my frames worse with the same settings, but increases my GPU usage by about 20% up to 50-80%, CPU still capped at 95+ and I've noticed dips in my CPU usage.

Am I doing something wrong? I'm pretty sure I have all the essentials installed and updated


----------



## smaudioz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> And now you're quoting the wrong quote! Get your eyes fixed!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't used Fraps though, so honestly, performance could be worse. I'm on a 60hz monitor right now, so 120 in BF3 and 60 in BF4 would feel the same.


No I'm not, I'm referring to the last line in your post, I just haven't bothered deleting the rest.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> With cpu utilization to low, i got low 40 while spiking, and usually around 70-100 ( i have cap fps to 100). Low settings, fov 90, stock gpu clocks. With high settigns, average fps with fraps is 62 (1680*1050 display analysis).
> I do think with proper drivers and bf4 in better beta stage, as it will be when its released
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , would be easy playable.
> Forgot to add that i use this user.cfg file (on low settings, on high wasnt using it).
> 
> user.zip 0k .zip file


I'm getting around the same fps, why is my CPU usage so much higher -.- It's a fresh install of Windows 8.1..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> why not? Due to suppression being less of an issue sniping is now actually something I can get back into! My favourite class is finally useful and also powerful.
> Btw: win 7 vs 8 wise -even if there's a performance increase in 8. I'll never upgrade to 8 unless they sort their crap out with the UI. Furthermore upgrading os for just one game seems utterly silly to me. I use my PC for other things too lol


The sniper rifles seem kinda weird to me, but it's probably just a matter of getting used to it plus they didn't give us any decent sights to use on them.

I installed windows 8 because my friend told me it gave him a huge performance increase, it gave me a tiny increase.. But anyways, the UI is fine if you install StartIsBack, you don't have to deal with the "metro" junk. Overall, yes, it's not worth buying imo, but you can try the 8.1 free preview(google it) and see if it helps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smaudioz*
> 
> It seems ridiculous to me how people can call 50fps unplayable. You can't even see any difference beyond 70 frames per second, 50 to me is fine although you can see the difference from 60/70. I guess it's just what you get used to, some people who've been used to playing on a crap PC for ages consider 20fps playable.


HAHAHAHAHA this has to be a joke. 70 to 100 FPS is a HUGE difference, and even ~100 to 120/144 is noticeable.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> This one?
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/917361-REG/asus_vg248qe_24_1ms_1080p_3d.html
> 
> That one can die in a fire w/ it's sun supernova uber ray killing death dealing cyber pulse width modulated backlight. Don't tell anyone, but a certain "rain forest" etailer has the BenQ for $318 now...down from $400.
> Ok, I have read this 4 times now and am still confused. You mean, BF4 is 30 and below?


Really?......


----------



## smaudioz

There are my BF3 settings:

graphics quality: custom
texture quality: ultra
shadow quality: high
effects quality: ultra
mesh quality: ultra
terrain quality: ultra
terrain decoration: ultra
aa deferred: 4x MSAA
aa post: High
motion blur: Off
anisotropic filter: 16x
ambient occlusion: HBAO

at 1080p with about 60fps average

If I try the same in BF4 beta it's very bad.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smaudioz*
> 
> There are my BF3 settings:
> 
> graphics quality: custom
> texture quality: ultra
> shadow quality: high
> effects quality: ultra
> mesh quality: ultra
> terrain quality: ultra
> terrain decoration: ultra
> aa deferred: 4x MSAA
> aa post: High
> motion blur: Off
> anisotropic filter: 16x
> ambient occlusion: HBAO
> 
> at 1080p with about 60fps average
> 
> If I try the same in BF4 beta it's very bad.


You seriously must mad, how can you play at 30FPS and lower with all the input lag and frame drops?


----------



## smaudioz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> You seriously must mad, how can you play at 30FPS and lower with all the input lag and frame drops?


ffs, I don't use those settings in BF4 because it runs bad so I turn stuff off! In BF4 I have all settings on high with MSAA and Ambient Occlusion set to Off. What I'm saying is in reply to that other guy, that BF4 runs worse than Bf3 for me and I have to turn things down to get decent fps.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smaudioz*
> 
> ffs, I don't use those settings in BF4 because it runs bad so I turn stuff off!


BF3 runs bad with those settings and a 570 so............................................

DAFAK?


----------



## smaudioz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> BF3 runs bad with those settings and a 570 so............................................
> 
> DAFAK?


What? I just told you how it runs on BF3 for me, average 60fps, don't try to tell me how well a game runs on my own PC. If you think an average fps of 60 is running bad then fine.


----------



## amd655

If you say so..... 60FPS average with 1.2GB Vram at 1080p maxed and a 480 can't even do that with a larger frame buffer and larger bus width -______-"


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smaudioz*
> 
> No I'm not, I'm referring to the last line in your post, I just haven't bothered deleting the rest.


Yeah, I went back and edited my post after realizing my eyes weren't quite as awesome as I thought.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> This one?
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/917361-REG/asus_vg248qe_24_1ms_1080p_3d.html
> 
> That one can die in a fire w/ it's sun supernova uber ray killing death dealing cyber pulse width modulated backlight. Don't tell anyone, but a certain "rain forest" etailer has the BenQ for $318 now...down from $400.
> Ok, I have read this 4 times now and am still confused. You mean, BF4 is 30 and below?
> 
> 
> 
> Really?......
Click to expand...

NnnnnO! Go buy your Asus! Do not click me. Don't do it. Don't you click me...ok, click me...CLICK ME! CLICK ME! WEeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## smaudioz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> If you say so..... 60FPS average with 1.2GB Vram at 1080p maxed and a 480 can't even do that with a larger frame buffer and larger bus width -______-"


I'm not making it up, what the hell is wrong with you? I even just went into the game to check the settings to put them on here and monitor the fps so I wasn't just guessing. I know what kind of fps I get on it anyways because I've looked before.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smaudioz*
> 
> I'm not making it up, what the hell is wrong with you?


Nothing wrong with me mate, you get 60FPS average, that is what is wrong lol.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Yeah, I went back and edited my post after realizing my eyes weren't quite as awesome as I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NnnnnO! Go buy your Asus! Do not click me. Don't do it. Don't you click me...ok, click me...CLICK ME! CLICK ME! WEeeeeeeeeeeeeee


This monitor is a thing of great beauty and performance....must resist the urge..........


----------



## Jodiuh

As long as it's not 1440P, his settings and FPS are dead on for his GPU.

I ran 1680x1050, all ultra settings, 4x MSAA, HBAO on a GTX 580 w/ a crappier CPU than smaudioz and was definitely above 60 avg. Also, VRAM never rose above 1200 for me w/ those settings. But IIRC, BF3 will allocate more than what's needed, right?


----------



## smaudioz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> As long as it's not 1440P, his settings and FPS are dead on for his GPU.
> 
> I ran 1680x1050, all ultra settings, 4x MSAA, HBAO on a GTX 580 w/ a crappier CPU than smaudioz and was definitely above 60 avg. Also, VRAM never rose above 1200 for me w/ those settings. But IIRC, BF3 will allocate more than what's needed, right?


Thank you, and yes BF4 allocates more than what it actually uses. Also the more VRAM you have available the more it allocates.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> As long as it's not 1440P, his settings and FPS are dead on for his GPU.
> 
> I ran 1680x1050, all ultra settings, 4x MSAA, HBAO on a GTX 580 w/ a crappier CPU than smaudioz and was definitely above 60 avg. Also, VRAM never rose above 1200 for me w/ those settings. But IIRC, BF3 will allocate more than what's needed, right?


Nope, not even close, he will average around 40FPS just as the 480 does, with a 850mhz clock on the 480 that went up to 50FPS, this is on Gulf of Oman from my own testing mind.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smaudioz*
> 
> I'm not making it up, what the hell is wrong with you?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with me mate, you get 60FPS average, that is what is wrong lol.
Click to expand...

From the video info...

"While recording you may notice the frames drop to about 40, but without recording my frames stay well over that never dropping below 55 frames!"

So this guy is basically saying his minimum is 55. That means smaudioz could be running @ 1080P and still be hitting 60 avg. I'm not sure why you posted the video as it confirms what myself and smaudioz believe. I never owned a 570, so I can't be 100% certain...but the 580 was pretty close in performance and I sure as hell got more than 60 avg.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Yeah, I went back and edited my post after realizing my eyes weren't quite as awesome as I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NnnnnO! Go buy your Asus! Do not click me. Don't do it. Don't you click me...ok, click me...CLICK ME! CLICK ME! WEeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> This monitor is a thing of great beauty and performance....must resist the urge..........
Click to expand...

I sure hope so. A few folks have been complaining about the color's and I'm coming from a beautiful S-IPS...so this might end up being a total train wreck. I'm hopeful though.


----------



## smaudioz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Nope, not even close, he will average around 40FPS just as the 480 does, with a 850mhz clock on the 480 that went up to 50FPS, this is on Gulf of Oman from my own testing mind.


Look, you don't know how my PC runs the game, as the person who actually owns and uses the thing I do, so do you think I care one bit about you trying to tell me how it should perform in BF3? How you think it should run in theory means nothing to how it runs in reality from me actually doing it instead of watching some other guy run it on his own PC.


----------



## amd655

Jeeze the lies... and really believe that? his FPS numbers are pretty much what he gets without recording, do you think i would make this up?

570 and 480 are the same performance apart from when more memory is needed, the 480 takes the lead, so.....

I will log into origin in a mo on old hag and show you for yourself, i will crank the clocks up on the 480 to the max, as clock for clock the 480 is quicker than the 570 anyway.


----------



## Jodiuh

He's probably still mad you went the "over 70 frames doesn't matter" route.

To be honest, I'm still a little fired up about that.

You...COULD...post up a fraps report. Kind of a lot of trouble, but I would definitely go back and rep all your posts tonight. If only to see someone w/ the name "amd" in their handle get proved WRONG! Hahah!

edit: amd655...the 480 and 580 are different numbers, so you can't compare them.

*laughs and ducks*

It's all good sport. What do you care what fps he gets anyway? We ARE on an anonymous forum after all. Right?


----------



## smaudioz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Jeeze the lies... and really believe that? his FPS numbers are pretty much what he gets without recording, do you think i would make this up?
> 
> 570 and 480 are the same performance apart from when more memory is needed, the 480 takes the lead, so.....
> 
> I will log into origin in a mo on old hag and show you for yourself, i will crank the clocks up on the 480 to the max, as clock for clock the 480 is quicker than the 570 anyway.


Stop talking rubbish telling people they're lying about how a game runs on their own PC by quoting videos of other peoples PC's, it is really stupid and you're making yourself look bad.


----------



## amd655

Really working for you that language pal, i hate liars.


----------



## smaudioz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> He's probably still mad you went the "over 70 frames doesn't matter" route.
> 
> To be honest, I'm still a little fired up about that.
> 
> You...COULD...post up a fraps report. Kind of a lot of trouble, but I would definitely go back and rep all your posts tonight. If only to see someone w/ the name "amd" in their handle get proved WRONG! Hahah!


I've got nothing to prove to this guy and he's not worth my time bothering to do all that.

Oh look he's still calling me a liar because my PC runs the game better than some other guys on a video he found on the internet and his amazing 480 he keeps talking about


----------



## amd655

It's ok, i am about to put your lies to rest as soon as Origin plays ball -__-.


----------



## Jodiuh

PROVE IT! PROVE IT!

Haha, you guys do realize the last page is going to be deleted by a mod and we're all going to get vacations, right? Oh well, at least we can meet up in BF4...oh, except for you smaudioz! LOLOLOL!









edit: Plus all the guys are gonna get pissy when they have to read through 3 pages of nonsense in a thread that already gets 1,000 posts a day.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

lmao thought this was the BF4 thread not "Im better then you so shut up" ?


----------



## smaudioz

It's good it will be deleted as it's all off-topic, it would probably annoy me too unless it was entertaining so sorry for that.

amd, I don't care how your PC runs the game, it's not my PC, you need to get that through your head. Peoples PCs are not identical and don't all runs games exactly the same, they aren't consoles.

I'll be on BF4 btw Jodiuh lol. I'll be getting a new card either this month or next month anyways. As I said probably a 280X.


----------



## Jodiuh

Well, technically, I have better eyes than smaudioz. smaudioz has a better nickname than amd655. And amd655 has the best rig. So we're all pretty much equal.









...except that amd655 has amd in his name and is considering the new radeon...so...he's last









Edit: Also, sm...time for an avatar no?

This one has always mesmerized me...










^Will that get me in trouble?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smaudioz*
> 
> It's good it will be deleted as it's all off-topic, amd I don't care how your PC runs the game, it's not my PC, you need to get that through your head.


Stop countering me, we know you can't prove me wrong as it is all false, my benchmark will prove it, i am running the 480 above 580 speeds, at 875mhz core/4ghz memory.

Good luck when the results come back.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Well, technically, I have better eyes than smaudioz. smaudioz has a better nickname than amd655. And amd655 has the best rig. So we're all pretty much equal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...except that amd655 has amd in his name and is considering the new radeon...so...he's last
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Also, sm...time for an avatar no?


^ lmao this guy


----------



## Jodiuh

Well, it's been 4 minutes w/ no new posts. What am I supposed to do now? I guess I'll watch the office while we wait for amd655 to waste an hour to prove someone he doesn't know, doesn't care about, and doesn't like is wrong...on the internet...THE INTERNET.


----------



## smaudioz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Stop countering me, we know you can't prove me wrong as it is all false, my benchmark will prove it, i am running the 480 above 580 speeds, at 875mhz core/4ghz memory.
> 
> Good luck when the results come back.


You missed the part where I said I don't care obviously. Why would I care how your PC runs BF3? Why do you care so much how mine runs BF3? Why are you screaming liar and making benchmarks? Just calm down.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Well, technically, I have better eyes than smaudioz. smaudioz has a better nickname than amd655. And amd655 has the best rig. So we're all pretty much equal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...except that amd655 has amd in his name and is considering the new radeon...so...he's last
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Also, sm...time for an avatar no?
> 
> This one has always mesmerized me...
> 
> 
> 
> ^Will that get me in trouble?


lol Jodiuh, you really are a funny guy.


----------



## amd655

Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
12170, 217309, 40, 81, 56.003

So, if you want better results, you need a 920mhz+ 570 as the 480 has a clock advantage.


----------



## hotrod717

Why are you guys arguing and not playing the beta? Although some of the servers are buggy, I still got some decent gameplay. I didn't play B3 a lot, but B4 multiplayer( BETA) doesn't seem all that different. Seems the same to me.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
> 12170, 217309, 40, 81, 56.003
> 
> So, if you want better results, you need a 920mhz+ 570 as the 480 has a clock advantage.


1. he had lower settings than you do
2. you still avged 56
3. we have no idea his clock speeds
4. we have no idea his resolution

Also. Haha. This is great. Look what happened to hardforum.









http://www.hardforum.com


----------



## amd655

He only had motion blur off.


----------



## smaudioz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Why are you guys arguing and not playing the beta? Although some of the servers are buggy, I still got some decent gameplay. I didn't play B3 a lot, but B4 multiplayer( BETA) doesn't seem all that different. Seems the same to me.


OCN runs better than the beta for me









Yeah it does seem to depend on servers, I was on a swedish one yesterday and hardly got any of the stutter I'd seen on others. But I did also try the low CPU priority for bf4.exe so maybe that helped, still had CPU hitting 100% occasionally though.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
> 12170, 217309, 40, 81, 56.003
> 
> So, if you want better results, you need a 920mhz+ 570 as the 480 has a clock advantage.


please correct me if I'm wrong I always have a heck of a time reading MSI AB







but are you using a 2500k and only have around 50% GPU usage?









either dat 480 is a champ or I'm blind.









Also, dat FoV, do you play with 60 or was it only that for the bench?


----------



## amd655

Oh lol, i don't play BF3 on old hag anymore, unless my comp is in use, but i left that at 60 by accident -____-

And the GPU peaked at 99%, you must be reading PCB temps?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smaudioz*
> 
> OCN runs better than the beta for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it does seem to depend on servers, I was on a swedish one yesterday and hardly got any of the stutter I'd seen on others. But I did also try the low CPU priority for bf4.exe so maybe that helped, still had CPU hitting 100% occasionally though.


I didn't notice any stutter. I tried to stay on Chicago, LA, ect. Bigger citys that had most people playing. Then again I also have a bit more gpu power than what you guys seem to be talking about.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I didn't notice any stutter. I tried to stay on Chicago, LA, ect. Bigger citys that had most people playing. Then again I also have a bit more gpu power than what you guys seem to be talking about.


I have problems with my 780's in BF4, so it's not just lower end users, although i somewhat cured it using Vsync, but that's not an option for everyone...

1440p smooth with Vsync, but once i turn it off, FPS is very sporadic


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> He only had motion blur off.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smaudioz*
> 
> There are my BF3 settings:
> 
> shadow quality: high


PROVED YOU WRONG BUDDY! PROVED YOU WRONG!!!

Also, there's your 4 frames to give you an avg of 60. HaHA!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smaudioz*
> 
> OCN runs better than the beta for me


I wish I could say the same. OCN's been a total dog ever since they redid the site last year. And it's fugly.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> PROVED YOU WRONG BUDDY! PROVED YOU WRONG!!!
> 
> Also, there's your 4 frames to give you an avg of 60. HaHA!
> I wish I could say the same. OCN's been a total dog ever since they redid the site last year. And it's fugly.


Ahh lol, except 875mhz core lol.


----------



## Jodiuh

Oh dude, you won. Man, lol, I haven't been keeping track of your GPU core speeds. I have an episode of the office that needs a watchin!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I have problems with my 780's in BF4, so it's not just lower end users, although i somewhat cured it using Vsync, but that's not an option for everyone...
> 
> 1440p smooth with Vsync, but once i turn it off, FPS is very sporadic


Do you notice anything wonky w/ your mouse when vsync is enabled?


----------



## Syncope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> interesting, what are your specs? those commands helped me and my friends allot.


2500K @ 4.5 GHz, 680 @ 1163 MHz and 8 GB of RAM @ 2133 MHz.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Oh dude, you won. Man, lol, I haven't been keeping track of your GPU core speeds. I have an episode of the office that needs a watchin!
> Do you notice anything wonky w/ your mouse when vsync is enabled?


Not particularly, mouse lag is certainly almost none existent in comparison to BF3 with Vsync.


----------



## smaudioz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I wish I could say the same. OCN's been a total dog ever since they redid the site last year. And it's fugly.


It's a bit slow yeah, and it's not as fun as bf4 either.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I have problems with my 780's in BF4, so it's not just lower end users, although i somewhat cured it using Vsync, but that's not an option for everyone...
> 
> 1440p smooth with Vsync, but once i turn it off, FPS is very sporadic


Yeah, don't think it's your 780's lol. What servers have you been playing on? I haven't noticed anything to that degree. Definately not your hardware!


----------



## amd655

I try for the best ping, so usually UK/Belgium/German servers, occasionally Swedish.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I try for the best ping, so usually UK/Belgium/German servers, occasionally Swedish.


Gotcha, can't compare that, as I'm in US.


----------



## Jodiuh

Yeah...AMD, someone needs to take those 780's away from you. You're good enough as it is. I have zero desire to play against you. People like you need to be in your own little bracket where people like me will never see you.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I'm getting around the same fps, why is my CPU usage so much higher -.- It's a fresh install of Windows 8.1..
> The sniper rifles seem kinda weird to me, but it's probably just a matter of getting used to it plus they didn't give us any decent sights to use on them.
> 
> I installed windows 8 because my friend told me it gave him a huge performance increase, it gave me a tiny increase.. But anyways, the UI is fine if you install StartIsBack, you don't have to deal with the "metro" junk. Overall, yes, it's not worth buying imo, but you can try the 8.1 free preview(google it) and see if it helps.
> HAHAHAHAHA this has to be a joke. 70 to 100 FPS is a HUGE difference, and even ~100 to 120/144 is noticeable.


cool beans, might give it a whirl. And yes I heard of that program, my friend uses it himself as he can't stand it either lol


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Yeah...AMD, someone needs to take those 780's away from you. You're good enough as it is. I have zero desire to play against you. People like you need to be in your own little bracket where people like me will never see you.


I get my ass kicked enough, there are plenty of good/better players out there, i would say i am above average, it also depends what you want to do in game, any Multiplayer experience to me is competitive, i strive to be first, but i also have some games where i just do not care because the experience and people i play with may make it a great game even when we are losing


----------



## Jodiuh

I'm waiting on the dude who comes in here and says flat out, Windows 8 made no difference. I don't care how many Windows 8 success stories I read about. I am looking for the Windows 7 man! Where are you?!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I'm getting around the same fps, why is my CPU usage so much higher -.- It's a fresh install of Windows 8.1..
> The sniper rifles seem kinda weird to me, but it's probably just a matter of getting used to it plus they didn't give us any decent sights to use on them.
> 
> I installed windows 8 because my friend told me it gave him a huge performance increase, it gave me a tiny increase.. But anyways, the UI is fine if you install StartIsBack, you don't have to deal with the "metro" junk. Overall, yes, it's not worth buying imo, but you can try the 8.1 free preview(google it) and see if it helps.
> HAHAHAHAHA this has to be a joke. 70 to 100 FPS is a HUGE difference, and even ~100 to 120/144 is noticeable.


cool beans, might give it a whirl. And yes I heard of that program, my friend uses it himself as he can't stand it either lol


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Thats weird coz I did a clean install of the beta drivers and it gave me more FPS but still lag


Lag is ISP related, though i can affect FPS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I'm waiting on the dude who comes in here and says flat out, Windows 8 made no difference. I don't care how many Windows 8 success stories I read about. I am looking for the Windows 7 man! Where are you?!


He's inside the Dinosaur @ Novac talking bout the good ol' day's of XP, and how he wished it was still getting updates.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Lag is ISP related, though i can affect FPS.


Nah took a lot of playing around now my only lag is CPU


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Oh dude, you won. Man, lol, I haven't been keeping track of your GPU core speeds. I have an episode of the office that needs a watchin!
> Do you notice anything wonky w/ your mouse when vsync is enabled?


With Vsync on I got some weird input lag on everything not just the mouse movements and clicks it was only very slight but with my fps being in the 40's on med/low it definitely made things look like they were slower than they really were.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> cool beans, might give it a whirl. And yes I heard of that program, my friend uses it himself as he can't stand it either lol


I had a Windows 8 PRO legit key bought from Microsoft for $30 that I got a year ago but never used as I didn't like the Metro interface/menu.

Last week I installed it because I heard BF4 would run better on Windows 8, so I did, and first thing I did was install Stardock Start8 and remove the Metro junk. The paid version was $4,99 but it was well worth it for me. Now I have Windows 8 with mostly Windows 7 interface, no metro crap.


----------



## skupples

Metro is a bloated search function is all. They took the start search bar, and built a whole service around it.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smaudioz*
> 
> So I take it most of the people playing at 120Hz and looking for 120 fps minimum are running at very low settings to achieve that? I'd rather it look nice and run slower personally, I'm not really competitive so I don't need all the ultra high frames at the expense of eye candy. Also I am in no kind of financial situation to afford that kind of setup even if I wanted it..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smaudioz*
> 
> So I take it most of the people playing at 120Hz and looking for 120 fps minimum are running at very low settings to achieve that? I'd rather it look nice and run slower personally, I'm not really competitive so I don't need all the ultra high frames at the expense of eye candy. Also I am in no kind of financial situation to afford that kind of setup even if I wanted it..


Well, either low settings or the monitor forces you to upgrade, lol. When I got the 144hz Asus I had a GTX760 and ran BF3 on low in order to get 120+ fps. I've only had the monitor for a few weeks and just added a second GTX760 to SLI them. Now I have nice visuals and high fps.

But, given the option in an online shooter I will choose fps over visuals anyday.

The only way I can describe 144hz is it makes Battlefield as smooth as when I played Unreal Tournament and Quake III on CRT, 10+ years ago.

I have attached a picture of what the monitor has done to my BF3 stats in only a matter of weeks, amazing.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Well, either low settings or the monitor forces you to upgrade, lol. When I got the 144hz Asus I had a GTX760 and ran BF3 on low in order to get 120+ fps. I've only had the monitor for a few weeks and just added a second GTX760 to SLI them. Now I have nice visuals and high fps.
> 
> But, given the option in an online shooter I will choose fps over visuals anyday.
> 
> The only way I can describe 144hz is it makes Battlefield as smooth as when I played Unreal Tournament and Quake III on CRT, 10+ years ago.
> 
> I have attached a picture of what the monitor has done to my BF3 stats in only a matter of weeks, amazing.


Use lightboost @50%.


----------



## Timu

It takes like 5 minutes to load matches...and performance is still random even when I used Geforce Experience.

Well at least I knifed like 7 people already.


----------



## djriful

Do you guys like mine?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> You seriously must mad, how can you play at 30FPS and lower with all the input lag and frame drops?


Well fwiw mine feels like it's running way better than the numbers say so I stopped paying attention. That said I still need another 7950 at 1440P.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> This monitor is a thing of great beauty and performance....must resist the urge..........


Well if you are going to buy 24" in 2013 I sure hope it's 144Hz. 1080P right? (doesn't list res anywhere lol)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smaudioz*
> 
> Stop talking rubbish telling people they're lying about how a game runs on their own PC by quoting videos of other peoples PC's, it is really stupid and you're making yourself look bad.


Just ignore this, uh, bloke like I did when he originally came in here talking smack about how much this game sucked on day 1. Four pages of bickering ffs...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Do you guys like mine?


Hmm...idk...but I bet they would in the My Little Pony club!


----------



## RexKobra

Here is the picture concerning the difference I am already seeing in stats with the increased Hz. My score per minute went up, and I got the same amout of kills in half the time.


----------



## Jack Mac

Eh, I started getting a lot better before I went up to 120Hz w/LB. 120Hz w/LB simply accelerated the process. I got back into PC FPS games with BF3 in the summer of 2012 and started w/ a 1/KD. I can easily get over a 3 now. Brought my KD in BF3 on my main account from 1.04 to 1.74. And my alternate has a 3.66 KD. I've also increased my average weapon accuracy from 16% to 19% and I usually get 20-35% accuracy depending on the weapon. I'm almost always on top of my team, but I am sad to see BF3 go. I've only been Colonel 100 since June. I hope BF4 can provide me as much entertainment as BF3 did.


----------



## topdog

I don't know how this got there


----------



## tazmo8448

No joke. Me I think four cores in a CPU should be plenty with at least 3.0 gHz. You will have a hard time convincing me the game developers aren't hand in hand with hardware/software makers. Every six months it seems they trot out new stuff and in order to keep up ya gotta buy a new processor or a new gfx card or OS. Coincidence? I doubt it. Me I'm way down the totem pole IT wise but this smacks of computer nepotism. What was it 2006 Vista was the new kid so you had people go for it only to be disappointed; then Win 7; then 64 bit was the new standard; now 64 bit games and the now Win 8 geared to the smart phone crowd so they can tap that revenue 'penetration' source. When BF3 came out it had it's problems too and so goes BF4. I know I'm beating a dead horse but I know a lot of folks who held off changing from XP til the Vista-Windows 7 issues were settled; so now Win 8.1 is rearing its head... well you get the drift. And because (being a battlefield thread) we all really like the game the price of fun went from the usual 50-60 bucks to a 110 bucks they got us by the nose ring and know it. Not grumping mind you just the facts Ma'am.


----------



## ihatelolcats

what do you guys have network smoothing set to?


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topdog*
> 
> I don't know how this got there
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The boat is more out of the water then in.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tazmo8448*
> 
> ...snip...


That was the most depressing post I've ever read on this forum.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> what do you guys have network smoothing set to?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vw0bTZBqT2s


----------



## selk22

My old tagging name was Lucid and bunch of people call me LD its sort of my nick name.. So here is my emblem I didn't want to spend forever on it but I think it turned out nicely. Our group of friends has always used the Spade as our logo.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topdog*
> 
> I don't know how this got there


Drunken Boat.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> what do you guys have network smoothing set to?


The same as in BF3; 0.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topdog*
> 
> I don't know how this got there


maybe putting C4 on it? in bf3 with a bike and claymore i dont remember exacly blowing the claymore u where able to jump really high in the sky.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I had a Windows 8 PRO legit key bought from Microsoft for $30 that I got a year ago but never used as I didn't like the Metro interface/menu.
> 
> Last week I installed it because I heard BF4 would run better on Windows 8, so I did, and first thing I did was install Stardock Start8 and remove the Metro junk. The paid version was $4,99 but it was well worth it for me. Now I have Windows 8 with mostly Windows 7 interface, no metro crap.


For that price Win8 would be worth a try indeed!
Does win8 run any better anyway?
I won't be moving just for BF4 - there has to be MORE in it for me for me to switch to win8 - that and I really CBA to re-install everything haha!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topdog*
> 
> I don't know how this got there


Yup -watch my video on my youtube channel:
http://www.youtube.com/user/totallydubbed

3rd newest video. Can't link it here








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> what do you guys have network smoothing set to?


I got it at 10% myself.
Might go for 50% as knifing is a little buggy at times (frame by frame type knifing)


----------



## Durvelle27

New vid


----------



## keikei

BF4 Engineer Class Guns & Guide PDWs (Battlefield 4 Beta Gameplay/Commentary)


----------



## ihatelolcats

every time i join a server, if i go to customize layout instead of spawn i DC


----------



## IAmDay

I always spawn as a medic







Why can't the game keep whatever loadout I was using last game instead of spawning me as a medic.


----------



## Jodiuh

Well...it took me 3 hrs and a bottle of Mug root beer, but I finally got my emblem done. Breathtaking, isn't it?


----------



## Maian

My emblem:


----------



## skupples

So, is anyone playing on multi-monitor? Isn't this the first BF game with native support?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Drunken Boat.


Meanwhile in Sleeping Dogs........


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> My emblem:


wow very well done on that crappy app to makes the emblem


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> New vid


You're not completely Ultra setting.

Go in Custom and hit the right arrow ">" to set the rest to Ultra.  See if you can handle it. Oh right you're on 1080p only, should be fine. But if you have 1440p monitor, it is going to be a big hit for you.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if i would go far in the artistic world......


A. Stahp that looks fine....want to see me use MS paint for a little while? We can compare....I mean you can laugh.









B. What are these icons for? Sleeve patches, vehicles, etc? Can you migrate an image(for us that have no artistic talent)?


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

So, anyone else wanna post a pick of your best round that you've had? Well, here is mine We still lost though...


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I always spawn as a medic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't the game keep whatever loadout I was using last game instead of spawning me as a medic.


They have stated they know this and won't be the case at release. Will be able to customize and save from Battlelog etc then too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> So, is anyone playing on multi-monitor? Isn't this the first BF game with native support?


Yeah you are supposed to be able to have the mini map on a second display at least and there is a "Battle Screen" minimap view in Battle log once in game I can put over there but then that display goes black when I go back to fullscreen 3D. I am hoping this isn't just fully implemented yet like some other things. You can't use a tablet yet either so...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> They have stated they know this and won't be the case at release. Will be able to customize and save from Battlelog etc then too.
> Yeah you are supposed to be able to have the mini map on a second display at least and there is a "Battle Screen" minimap view in Battle log once in game I can put over there but then that display goes black when I go back to fullscreen 3D. I am hoping this isn't just fully implemented yet like some other things. You can't use a tablet yet either so...


I would hope so, they have been boasting about Eyefinity support, so it should work both ways in the end... surround/eyefinity.

Thanks for the info.. +1


----------



## Thoth420

I don't have the desk space for more than just the BenQ TE...it is wide and has to sit on its own stand. The desk would flip over if I tried some tri-arm deal.
All that said I am a map watcher so I decided a tablet is my best option. I don't have nor plan on owning a mobile phone of any kind for personal reasons so that really isn't an option.
I feel like a decent size tablet would replicate a minimap off screen well in regard to scale. Just think you could run 3 screen surround/eyefinity and then have a tablet/phone for the battlelog map. That is one serious Battlestation. Sadly my cave is too small for all that.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I don't have the desk space for more than just the BenQ TE...it is wide and has to sit on its own stand. The desk would flip over if I tried some tri-arm deal.
> All that said I am a map watcher so I decided a tablet is my best option. I don't have nor plan on owning a mobile phone of any kind for personal reasons so that really isn't an option.
> I feel like a decent size tablet would replicate a minimap off screen well in regard to scale. Just think you could run 3 screen surround/eyefinity and then have a tablet/phone for the battlelog map. That is one serious Battlestation. Sadly my cave is too small for all that.


The minimap function may be good enough cause to get my ipad2 out of it's box, that it's been in since the second week of receiving it as a gift.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> A. Stahp that looks fine....want to see me use MS paint for a little while? We can compare....I mean you can laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. What are these icons for? Sleeve patches, vehicles, etc? Can you migrate an image(for us that have no artistic talent)?


Here's a video bro:



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3TH.GRUNT*
> 
> So, anyone else wanna post a pick of your best round that you've had? Well, here is mine We still lost though...


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/386143091997120512/177435049/

My best round:
SPM 658
SKILL +34
KILLS 40
DEATHS 5
K/D RATIO 8
ACCURACY 13

K: 40
D: 5


----------



## Amhro

Lol, I also wanted to make my own emblem, after 15 minutes I noticed "20 layers max"


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The minimap function may be good enough cause to get my ipad2 out of it's box, that it's been in since the second week of receiving it as a gift.


Do it up!

I was looking at the Nexus 7 or a Kindle since all I really plan on doing with it is the aforementioned, watch some youtube and read some ebooks.


----------



## IAmDay

My friend is top 3 in the United States for tanks


----------



## theturbofd

Wow my Sniping video really got a lot of views overnight


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Here's a video bro:
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/386143091997120512/177435049/
> 
> My best round:
> SPM 658
> SKILL +34
> KILLS 40
> DEATHS 5
> K/D RATIO 8
> ACCURACY 13
> 
> K: 40
> D: 5


Nice man
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> My friend is top 3 in the United States for tanks


Wow, that means he has over 1,200 kills in tanks, dayyum.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Here's my emblem - OIDA stands for "dude" in beverian. My german cousin used to ALWAYS say OIDA - and it stuck in my head and love how we used to say OIDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA - so since 3 yrs ago, my clan tag has been that lol


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> My emblem:


Dude! That is awesome! I love it! So can we import pictures then? Or?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> So, is anyone playing on multi-monitor? Isn't this the first BF game with native support?


I tried. It's a big fat fail though. For some reason the left and right monitors are all skewed and just look weird...all zoomed up and crap.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I don't have the desk space for more than just the BenQ TE...it is wide and has to sit on its own stand. The desk would flip over if I tried some tri-arm deal.


If you have the room for it, an Ikea Galant corner desk is one of the best improvements you can make. Get the extensions on both sides if you can fit em. I suffered on a crappy fold out table for over a decade.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Lol, I also wanted to make my own emblem, after 15 minutes I noticed "20 layers max"


Wow...how?

FYI, me and a buddy are in the Teamspeak server about to play. Come join us!

Get Teamspeak here: http://dl.4players.de/ts/releases/3.0.13/TeamSpeak3-Client-win32-3.0.13.exe
Server info: TS.OCNgaming.net

Cheers!


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> You're not completely Ultra setting.
> 
> Go in Custom and hit the right arrow ">" to set the rest to Ultra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See if you can handle it. Oh right you're on 1080p only, should be fine. But if you have 1440p monitor, it is going to be a big hit for you.


Thats as highest as the settings let me go sir


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3TH.GRUNT*
> 
> Nice man
> Wow, that means he has over 1,200 kills in tanks, dayyum.


He has like 1500 right now.


----------



## Jodiuh

Alright, I'm going to have to eat A LOT of crow. 15 FPS worth. So I finally loaded up Fraps and I'm not @ 60...I'm @ 45. So much for those awesome eyes Jod.









But what's more significant? This.



CPU usage pegged @ 100% pretty much the whole time.
GPU usage varies between 35% and 65%.

I'm still on the i5 760 @ 3.6 Ghz and I'm sure that has something to do w/ it. I'll have a 4670K here within a week to take care of that problem. But I'm honestly thinking about trying out Windows 8 before I go that route...just to see.

Alright, off to watch the Cards game. Hopefully some of you guys have some ideas/thoughts on this. And sorry I know this has been mentioned before, but what do I need to make Windows 8 look like Windows 7?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I don't have the desk space for more than just the BenQ TE...it is wide and has to sit on its own stand. The desk would flip over if I tried some tri-arm deal.
> All that said I am a map watcher so I decided a tablet is my best option. I don't have nor plan on owning a mobile phone of any kind for personal reasons so that really isn't an option.


That's cool yeah if and when I have a tablet I'd def use it for the game. I do have another 19" around so will just (hopefully) use that in the meantime.

Dude above me wants to Google Start8 i think. Googling your exact question above would work too, you know.


----------



## smaudioz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Alright, I'm going to have to eat A LOT of crow. 15 FPS worth. So I finally loaded up Fraps and I'm not @ 60...I'm @ 45. So much for those awesome eyes Jod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what's more significant? This.
> 
> 
> 
> CPU usage pegged @ 100% pretty much the whole time.
> GPU usage varies between 35% and 65%.
> 
> I'm still on the i5 760 @ 3.6 Ghz and I'm sure that has something to do w/ it. I'll have a 4670K here within a week to take care of that problem. But I'm honestly thinking about trying out Windows 8 before I go that route...just to see.
> 
> Alright, off to watch the Cards game. Hopefully some of you guys have some ideas/thoughts on this. And sorry I know this has been mentioned before, but what do I need to make Windows 8 look like Windows 7?


Loads of people are having that problem with the CPU hitting 100% usage Jodiuh, even people on new overclocked i5's and i7's. In fact it seems most of the people who aren't are using Intel Extreme CPU's.


----------



## valtopps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I had a Windows 8 PRO legit key bought from Microsoft for $30 that I got a year ago but never used as I didn't like the Metro interface/menu.
> 
> Last week I installed it because I heard BF4 would run better on Windows 8, so I did, and first thing I did was install Stardock Start8 and remove the Metro junk. The paid version was $4,99 but it was well worth it for me. Now I have Windows 8 with mostly Windows 7 interface, no metro crap.


what! where can I get windows 8 for $30??????????????


----------



## theturbofd

Anyone know how to put the mini map on my nexus 7? Someone in this thread did it :/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Thought to inform a few here:
My little cousin who has a 760M - yes the NOTEBOOK GPU! Is running on MEDIUM on the latest drivers and on 64bit Win8 - and he is getting around 35FPS.


----------



## Ghost12

Just tried the battle screen for the first time running on second monitor, pretty awesome addition imo. Before release my second screen will be vesa mounted above my main for this game instead of on my desk at the right hand side of me.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> what do you guys have network smoothing set to?


0.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valtopps*
> 
> what! where can I get windows 8 for $30??????????????


Too late now. I got it for $14.99 when it come out I mean 3 copies


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

How well do you guys think Battlefield 4 would run at low-mixed medium settings at 720p on an Intel Core 2 Extreme X7900 2.8GHz dual-core CPU + dual NVIDIA GeForce 9800M GT GPU's in SLI?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Too late now. I got it for $14.99 when it come out I mean 3 copies


Same £14.99 day of release


----------



## pewpewlazer

Anyone running 1440p ultra with 2gb vram? My frame rates aren't exactly stunning but there is a lot of choppiness/stuttering that I don't get at 1080p. Is it safe to say you need 3gb vram to run 1440p smoothly?


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer*
> 
> Anyone running 1440p ultra with 2gb vram? My frame rates aren't exactly stunning but there is a lot of choppiness/stuttering that I don't get at 1080p. Is it safe to say you need 3gb vram to run 1440p smoothly?


I have 4GB cards and at 1440p they surely go over 2GB VRAM.


----------



## theilya

you can get win 8 for $30-40 of Ebay.
or pirate it....


----------



## Timu

I hate it.D=


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate it.D=


Needs more snot sounds and bass.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> 0.












Best I can manage is 50% in BF3. Is the animation jerky at 0?


----------



## hyujmn

I still haven't gotten BF4 to work. I get stuck at the loading screens every time. Any ideas?


----------



## CITIPLAN

Anyone running the game on an ultra-widescreen 2560x1080 single monitor? Looking for performance and playability feedback. Thanks!


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> 0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best I can manage is 50% in BF3. Is the animation jerky at 0?
Click to expand...

it is for me on some servers. knife fights are particularly funny


----------



## Ghost12

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=4N9ivalUGng

New game, same old shizzle lol


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Just a heads up, I reinstalled windows 7 and now it works fine.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=4N9ivalUGng
> 
> New game, same old shizzle lol


so damn sad.


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

These screenshots were taken just after closing Battlefield 4. I tried to take the screenshots as quickly as possible after closing down Battlefield 4.

These screenshots show Task Manager monitoring CPU and memory load, MSI Afterburner and GPU-Z showing GPU clock speeds, fan speeds, and GPU temperature, and HWMonitor showing multiple temperatures of components inside my desktop, all during Battlefield 4 and right after Battlefield 4 closing down.

Battlefield 4 Settings:
Resolution - 1280 x 720 @ 60.00Hz
Vertical Sync - ON
Field of View - 90
Motion Blur Amount - 20%
Weapon DOF - ON
Resolution Scale - 100%
Texture Quality - HIGH
Texture Filtering - HIGH
Lighting Quality - MEDIUM
Effects Quality - MEDIUM
Post Process Quality - LOW
Terrain Quality - MEDIUM
Terrain Decoration - HIGH
Anti-Aliasing Deferred - OFF
Anti-Aliasing Post - OFF
Ambient Occlusion - SSAO

System Specs:
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Quad-Core @ 3.4GHz Stock Speed
Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 XT Tahiti LE BOOST 2GB @ 975MHz/1500MHz
4GB G.SKILL Ripjaws X-Series DDR3 1333MHz

Average Framerate:
Between 30-40FPS


----------



## Aden Florian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> I still haven't gotten BF4 to work. I get stuck at the loading screens every time. Any ideas?


Manually update punkbuster:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065213718181188/


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Is there a console command that shows active GPU memory usage while playing Battlefield 4?


----------



## john1016

For some reason I was having an issue where my msi AB profile wasn't switching to the 3d profile. This caused super lag for me, might be the issue with some other people also.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

How are you guys recording it? I tried to use msi afterburner but it just shows a black screen unless I put it in windowed mode and record like that.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

http://www.mordorhq.com/showthread.php?11396-Stuttering-fix-for-NVIDIA-here

Just check this out fellas! it work for me just fine and i got better perfomance just with my GTX 280 <- this is some old crap!!

Add me on Origin -> ValantisMP


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> How are you guys recording it? I tried to use msi afterburner but it just shows a black screen unless I put it in windowed mode and record like that.


I would like to know this as well.


----------



## dealio

sprint toggle with a controller finally works







<-- this guy can take a rest


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> Is there a console command that shows active GPU memory usage while playing Battlefield 4?


perfoverlay.drawfps 1
perfoverlay.drawgraph 1


----------



## wrigleyvillain

You can autocomplete console commands as well (like in unix and linux). Type the firstcouple letters ("pe" in this case) and hit tab. Saves errors and some typing too plus can see all like options.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aden Florian*
> 
> Manually update punkbuster:
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065213718181188/


PBsetup.exe from evenbalance.com now includes BF4 under Add Game dropdown.


----------



## RexKobra

My first emblem; a work in progress.


----------



## error-id10t

Guys, having a fairly good experience with the beta - few servers lag but that's out of my hands. However, I have a problem where I cannot play 2 games in a row - ever. After the game finishes and you see the round stats and it starts saving results, I lose connection to the server. There's no problems re-connecting if it's an option etc.

Anyone know if a fix for this, I haven't read of this problem from others..?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer*
> 
> Anyone running 1440p ultra with 2gb vram? My frame rates aren't exactly stunning but there is a lot of choppiness/stuttering that I don't get at 1080p. Is it safe to say you need 3gb vram to run 1440p smoothly?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> I have 4GB cards and at 1440p they surely go over 2GB VRAM.


Some one posted some real time usage in a different thread... think it was 780... He was showing 2.8 gigs of allocation on high settings @ 1440p (one monitor)


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Some one posted some real time usage in a different thread... think it was 780... He was showing 2.8 gigs of allocation on high settings @ 1440p (one monitor)


Well, on 1080P Ultra everything with AA I'm getting 1902-1972mb's of use on my 2GB 760 SLI's.

So, I'd imagine that on 1440P you would be getting at or near 2.5GB of VRam used.

One thing I have noticed is the game uses less VRam in Win8.1 than Win7. in Win8 I'm getting an average of 1902mbs use, ultra everything with AA, 1080P.

In Win7 I was using over 2100mbs WITHOUT AA.

Is this possible? This could help to explain why it runs so much better in Win8 than Win7.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Well, on 1080P Ultra everything with AA I'm getting 1902-1972mb's of use on my 2GB 760 SLI's.
> 
> So, I'd imagine that on 1440P you would be getting at or near 2.5GB of VRam used.
> 
> One thing I have noticed is the game uses less VRam in Win8.1 than Win7. in Win8 I'm getting an average of 1902mbs use, ultra everything with AA, 1080P.
> 
> In Win7 I was using over 2100mbs WITHOUT AA.
> 
> Is this possible? This could help to explain why it runs so much better in Win8 than Win7.


For your specific situation that could explain it yes!

2gigs is 2048 mb btw, so are you really seeing 2100?

Hitting the vram wall of your gpu is most definitely a performance killer.

also, the game uses features of dx11.1, which is only on win8. Though, i'm not really sure how all that works...


----------



## ihatelolcats

lol, not able to play anymore. i get in a server and immediately disconnect


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> For your specific situation that could explain it yes!
> 
> 2gigs is 2048 mb btw, so are you really seeing 2100?
> 
> Hitting the vram wall of your gpu is most definitely a performance killer.
> 
> also, the game uses features of dx11.1, which is only on win8. Though, i'm not really sure how all that works...


Hello, yes, Afterburner seeing spikes over 2.1GBs.

I only have 2GBs so I thought it was strange for 2.1 to show up in the monitor.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smaudioz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Alright, I'm going to have to eat A LOT of crow. 15 FPS worth. So I finally loaded up Fraps and I'm not @ 60...I'm @ 45. So much for those awesome eyes Jod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what's more significant? This.
> 
> 
> 
> CPU usage pegged @ 100% pretty much the whole time.
> GPU usage varies between 35% and 65%.
> 
> I'm still on the i5 760 @ 3.6 Ghz and I'm sure that has something to do w/ it. I'll have a 4670K here within a week to take care of that problem. But I'm honestly thinking about trying out Windows 8 before I go that route...just to see.
> 
> Alright, off to watch the Cards game. Hopefully some of you guys have some ideas/thoughts on this. And sorry I know this has been mentioned before, but what do I need to make Windows 8 look like Windows 7?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loads of people are having that problem with the CPU hitting 100% usage Jodiuh, even people on new overclocked i5's and i7's. In fact it seems most of the people who aren't are using Intel Extreme CPU's.
Click to expand...

That's what I'm afraid of. I'm I the process of installing Windows 8 now, so hoping to see some change.


----------



## skupples

A solid 45 fps will look just as good as a smooth 60 fps, some times better if said 60fps has 10+ fps swings.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

So does anyone know how to record?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

With i5's does Windows 8 help with the CPU load or is it still its craptastic laggy self?


----------



## Jhors2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> With i5's does Windows 8 help with the CPU load or is it still its craptastic laggy self?


Windows 8 and a bit of an overclock smoothed out my experience quite a bit, but this is on an i7 4770K. Since switching to windows 8 the game has been buttery smooth.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jhors2*
> 
> Windows 8 and a bit of an overclock smoothed out my experience quite a bit, but this is on an i7 4770K. Since switching to windows 8 the game has been buttery smooth.


Hmm might have to try Win 8 on another driver then see if its worth it. Got my 2500K @ 4GHz cant go any higher atm coz its to damn hot


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> A solid 45 fps will look just as good as a smooth 60 fps, some times better if said 60fps has 10+ fps swings.


That is one thing that has been of great improvement to me about FB3.0 it's playable FPS threshold seems lower. BF3 under 50fps while playable by definition is a mess at least to my eyes i can't stand it. BF4 i've dipped into the 40s on my sig rig even upper 30s at times and it's not inherently choppy like it's predecessor.


----------



## RexKobra

Well, not sure how this happened, but it did:


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> I still haven't gotten BF4 to work. I get stuck at the loading screens every time. Any ideas?


Spam Alt + Enter, worked for me when I kept getting stuck at loading screen, surprisingly.


----------



## Baasha

To those who are having stuttering issues with BF4, I made a quick "tut" on how to fix it:




Makes the Beta buttery smoove!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> To those who are having stuttering issues with BF4, I made a quick "tut" on how to fix it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes the Beta buttery smoove!


Oh those video are yours?!? I watched a few before. By the way, I have Action! as well you could have region record it. xD It's so tiny on the YouTube due to your tri-monitor recording.


----------



## JJ1217

Beta doesn't look like its really designed for 1440p to be honest, feels quite pixelated and stretched out. When I moved it onto my secondary 1080p monitor it looked much clearer. Also having horrible stuttering effects, and I can't be bothered transferring to Windows 8 just for a beta.


----------



## JJ1217

Nevermind, upon installing new drivers (previously had 13.8) the game now runs MUCH MUCH smoother and around 40-50 FPS. Completely playable. Of course, theres a hitch every so often which drops to 1-2 FPS, which I blame on the beta more than the drivers. Very happy, the game is brilliant so far, the hit detection is 1000 times better than BF3 and imo BF4 at lowest without AA looks better than BF3 with full AA and run maxed out on Ultra. Looks really good.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJ1217*
> 
> Nevermind, upon installing new drivers (previously had 13.8) the game now runs MUCH MUCH smoother and around 40-50 FPS. Completely playable. Of course, theres a hitch every so often which drops to 1-2 FPS, which I blame on the beta more than the drivers. Very happy, the game is brilliant so far, the hit detection is 1000 times better than BF3 and imo BF4 at lowest without AA looks better than BF3 with full AA and run maxed out on Ultra. Looks really good.


With the drop to pretty much nothing, keep an eye on your cpu it could be hitting 100% and thats whats causing the drops


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Game looks and feels worse than bf2...IMHO... I felt like BFBC2 was way ahead of bf4 and bf3... If only they took and ran with bc2 and expanded it they coulda made that engine into something great!

Pretty good fps, around 60-75fps on my i52500k @ 4.5ghz and GTX670 @ 1254MHZ


Stupid CPU usage...cant do anytthing to get it off 100%...low graphics on low priority and it still is at 100%...


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best I can manage is 50% in BF3. Is the animation jerky at 0?


Yeah though it doesn't bother me, but rather that than having the delay at higher %, definitely in a game like this along with fast paced modes like Domination.


----------



## gtdavid

Battlefield 4 is quite different this time.

You can see all the DLC that going to come out:
• China Rising 
• Second Assault 
• Naval Strike
• Dragon's Teeth 
• Final Stand

Also, buying Premium Expansion Pack which gives immediate access to all DLCs.

I know it seems to be expensive to buy everything but you can always use deals and get discounts which will make it logical total price!


----------



## DoomDash

It's hard to justify the price even if I really want all that DLC.


----------



## SLADEizGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> I still haven't gotten BF4 to work. I get stuck at the loading screens every time. Any ideas?


You have to Download the Nvidia beta drivers if your using there cards & update Punkbuster..it should work after that.


----------



## SLADEizGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtdavid*
> 
> Battlefield 4 is quite different this time.
> 
> You can see all the DLC that going to come out:
> • China Rising
> • Second Assault
> • Naval Strike
> • Dragon's Teeth
> • Final Stand
> 
> Also, buying Premium Expansion Pack which gives immediate access to all DLCs.
> 
> I know it seems to be expensive to buy everything but you can always use deals and get discounts which will make it logical total price!


Can't wait for the game to be released already.







But where do find the discounts if theirs any.


----------



## gtdavid

You can always wait +3 months after release date and try to find better price.
But, right now Pre Purchase seem to be the best option to order cheap and get China Rising (20% of the Premium Expansion pack).

SLADEizGOD,
Gaming Titans offers Battlefield 4 for £29.99 which is about $48 + 3% cash back.
http://gamingtitans.com

Don't hesitate to ask if you have any questions


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Stupid CPU usage...cant do anytthing to get it off 100%...low graphics on low priority and it still is at 100%...


I found that if I close most extra programs that I get between 90-100% usage.

Also on my rig it seems to run better in windowed mode, not sure if it is a eyefinity/crossfire thing.

Anyone else have an issue with eyefinity?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I lowered the max pre-rendered frames down to 3 in nvcp but I feel like I can even go down to 2. GPU isn't maxed but CPU is. I'll play around with it more tonight. I've only played the beta for about 2 hours or so. my guess is it'll be fixed on the game side and nvidia drivers side to where we don't need 6ghz to not max out the CPU...


----------



## xXUNLUCKYXx

Maxing all 6 cores for me and im getting between 30 and 47 fps maxed on my 680 but it feels like im running at about 20 fps with the stuttering sometimes.

Went back for a game of Battlefied 3 and it felt like the new game after playing 4 lol


----------



## FlyingNugget

My i7 isn't, but that is probably because my 5870 is struggling hahah


----------



## Toxsick

Seems battefield 4 is working alot better on windows 8, is this by alot of fps? or is this bs?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm going to try a few Nvidia drivers (despite not having any problems with the BETA ones) - just for my information and experimenting.


----------



## Devnant

Runs very smoothly on my rig. 2560x1440 ULTRA 100 FPS+ SLI TITANs, and a 4.5 GHZ OC 3770K. I´m running the exclusive 64 bit version on a Windows 8 64 bit system.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> To those who are having stuttering issues with BF4, I made a quick "tut" on how to fix it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes the Beta buttery smoove!


Tried it and it works!!!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtdavid*
> 
> You can always wait +3 months after release date and try to find better price.
> But, right now Pre Purchase seem to be the best option to order cheap and get China Rising (20% of the Premium Expansion pack).
> 
> SLADEizGOD,
> Gaming Titans offers Battlefield 4 for £29.99 which is about $48 + 3% cash back.
> http://gamingtitans.com
> 
> Don't hesitate to ask if you have any questions


Is Gaming Titans international or just Europe / UK? I'm from Canada.


----------



## Timu

Turns out that the knife is my 3rd most weapon I used for kills as I have 20 kills with it, all dogtags too!!!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Turns out that the knife is my 3rd most weapon I used for kills as I have 20 kills with it, all dogtags too!!!


*knifed Timu & steals his avatar*


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Seems battefield 4 is working alot better on windows 8, is this by alot of fps? or is this bs?


Not really FPS though this may vary from person to person of course but it's mainly in game performance fixes. If the game is anything but buttery smooth even at low FPS it is an issue windows 8 fixes.

I still get the 100% CPU load on windows 8 but it does nothing as far as I can tell to my FPS or performance. Maybe because I have an AMD GPU?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Not really FPS though this may vary from person to person of course but it's mainly in game performance fixes. If the game is anything but buttery smooth even at low FPS it is an issue windows 8 fixes.
> 
> I still get the 100% CPU load on windows 8 but it does nothing as far as I can tell to my FPS or performance. Maybe because I have an AMD GPU?


Because you have a 4 thread CPU. I'm sure DICE will do something for 4 threads CPU but not in this BETA.

The whole dam conspiracy, sponsors by either AMD / Intel / Nvidia on this BETA it's like a marketing demo pun for gamers to realize they need to upgrade (which they don't). During these week and put fears in gamers that your system isn't suitable to run the game. Please buy new upgrades from AMD / Intel / Nvidia = $$$.

I doubt any DICE wants to drop support from 4 threads users. If they do, 95% of the players won't be playing BF4 Multiplayer = dead game. Only the 5% with higher end CPU and GPU would be able to play.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## exyia

got level 10 last night for the last battlepack...

I got four +25% xp gains and a coyote sight for the MX4........

all my previous ones got me a laser sight for the LS06 sniper rifle and bunch of crap for the first LMG....all a waste...

guess I'm done with the beta....nothing left and the map is getting pretty stale. maybe I'll finish off my last 8 service stars for the FAMAS on BF3


----------



## amd655

Thinking of doing another build.....

7970's are stupidly cheap now o.0

Upgrade hag with Haswell and 7970 CFX.... maybe











Should errr decimate BF4, and i can sell my x79 rig xD


----------



## smaudioz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Because you have a 4 thread CPU. I'm sure DICE will do something for 4 threads CPU but not in this BETA.
> 
> The whole dam conspiracy, sponsors by either AMD / Intel / Nvidia on this BETA it's like a marketing demo pun for gamers to realize they need to upgrade (which they don't). During these week and put fears in gamers that your system isn't suitable to run the game. Please buy new upgrades from AMD / Intel / Nvidia = $$$.
> 
> I doubt any DICE wants to drop support from 4 threads users. If they do, 95% of the players won't be playing BF4 Multiplayer = dead game. Only the 5% with higher end CPU and GPU would be able to play.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


Remember that the official BF4 recommended system requirements state a Quad core Intel CPU.


----------



## Ghost12

http://gyazo.com/d160d96fbf4885eafc7437b6ea6b5f36 I keep getting this annoying dis-connect saying my account is in use, when is obviously not. Anyone else?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> http://gyazo.com/d160d96fbf4885eafc7437b6ea6b5f36 I keep getting this annoying dis-connect saying my account is in use, when is obviously not. Anyone else?


Pfft Origin would not go online for me, then said my credentials have expired.... LOL


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Pfft Origin would not go online for me, then said my credentials have expired.... LOL


Not alone then lol, ridiculous, if not one thing its another. Have no issues running the game smooth and origin fails, typical.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smaudioz*
> 
> Remember that the official BF4 recommended system requirements state a Quad core Intel CPU.


Remember tho they said that about BF3 and to run it good you did really need a quad core.

The recommended specs with Win 8... thats bs they just want people to use it


----------



## smaudioz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Remember tho they said that about BF3 and to run it good you did really need a quad core.
> 
> The recommended specs with Win 8... thats bs they just want people to use it


I don't understand what your point is? So BF3 recommended a quad core and you needed a quad core to run it well, what's surprising about that?

The guy I replied to was talking like he thinks they want you to buy a 6/8 core CPU, I'm saying if that's the case then why have they recommended quad core intel CPU's?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smaudioz*
> 
> I don't understand what your point is? So BF3 recommended a quad core and you needed a quad core to run it well, what's surprising about that?
> 
> The guy I replied to was talking like he thinks they want you to buy a 6/8 core CPU, I'm saying if that's the case then why have they recommended quad core intel CPU's?


Probably marketting for windows 8. or its just all about the dx11.1.

tho on benchmarks it shows it runs little bit better.


----------



## smaudioz

I didn't mention anything about Windows 8


----------



## daguardian

Sure they did..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> To those who are having stuttering issues with BF4, I made a quick "tut" on how to fix it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes the Beta buttery smoove!


Just an FYI - I've had the BF3 video on vsync (after watching Linus' video on it) for a while - I suggest TRIPLE BUFFERING AND Adaptive VSYNC. That prevents big drops in FPS.
That said, after playing for a few months I got rid of vsync completely and have done for BF4 on my 60hz monitor, simply because I don't notice that much tearing.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Thinking of doing another build.....
> 
> 7970's are stupidly cheap now o.0
> 
> Upgrade hag with Haswell and 7970 CFX.... maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should errr decimate BF4, and i can sell my x79 rig xD


Why?
I swear you have a beast setup as it is?


----------



## gtdavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Is Gaming Titans international or just Europe / UK? I'm from Canada.


djriful,
We are an international company and allow purchases from all over the world.

Some of our products are not available in some locations.
*If not stated differently, the game is region free and allowed to be activated and played worldwide.*

The prices are only shown in GBP at the moment but we are working on adding more currencies.


----------



## amd655

LOL, funny how long it takes folk to catch on when someone mentions a fix..... i will just hold my head high, no thanks needed


----------



## smaudioz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Sure they did..


I said *I* didn't mention anything about windows 8.

I think a lot of people on here really need glasses.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Because you have a 4 thread CPU. I'm sure DICE will do something for 4 threads CPU but not in this BETA.
> 
> The whole dam conspiracy, sponsors by either AMD / Intel / Nvidia on this BETA it's like a marketing demo pun for gamers to realize they need to upgrade (which they don't). During these week and put fears in gamers that your system isn't suitable to run the game. Please buy new upgrades from AMD / Intel / Nvidia = $$$.
> 
> I doubt any DICE wants to drop support from 4 threads users. If they do, 95% of the players won't be playing BF4 Multiplayer = dead game. Only the 5% with higher end CPU and GPU would be able to play.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


Makes sense to be honest.
BF3 did the same thing in it's beta, I really needed to upgrade my GPU because all I had was a 9600gt but after release when nVidia released the official drivers for BF3 I could have easily run BF3 on low which I couldn't ever do in the beta.
The BF4 beta is way different though in terms of play. If I didn't know any better besides some of the obvious graphics glitches and bugs I could mistake the Beta for a real game. Every time I've gotten on to play so far I have not been hindered by anything, the game just worked. For a free beta/game/demo it has already blown me away that the servers didn't go down like it seems is the trend for every game release lately and EA/Dice had no idea what to expect besides the closed beta on the 1st.
My CPU is fine like I said I'm not experiencing any adverse effects from the 100% CPU load. The most upgrading I would do right now would be to add another 6970 or even a 6990 if I catch someone selling for cheap when I have the cash.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Makes sense to be honest.
> BF3 did the same thing in it's beta, I really needed to upgrade my GPU because all I had was a 9600gt but after release when nVidia released the official drivers for BF3 I could have easily run BF3 on low which I couldn't ever do in the beta.
> The BF4 beta is way different though in terms of play. If I didn't know any better besides some of the obvious graphics glitches and bugs I could mistake the Beta for a real game. Every time I've gotten on to play so far I have not been hindered by anything, the game just worked. For a free beta/game/demo it has already blown me away that the servers didn't go down like it seems is the trend for every game release lately and EA/Dice had no idea what to expect besides the closed beta on the 1st.
> My CPU is fine like I said I'm not experiencing any adverse effects from the 100% CPU load. The most upgrading I would do right now would be to add another 6970 or even a 6990 if I catch someone selling for cheap when I have the cash.


Where are you? UK/USA??


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> LOL, funny how long it takes folk to catch on when someone mentions a fix..... i will just hold my head high, no thanks needed


Actually - you were the first to mention it.
I never used the "fix" but appreciate you helping people here.
So +rep from me, even though I never used it nor needed it.


----------



## amd655

I was just being messy... but thanks









I am glad at least some are taking up the advice at least


----------



## Krazee

I am actually enjoying the beta, playing with some of the people here. Playing as a team, it can be great fun


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Where are you? UK/USA??


USA.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I am actually enjoying the beta, playing with some of the people here. Playing as a team, it can be great fun


TBH this for me applies on any BF game.
I barely played BF3 on my own - always with my cousins - either on Xbox or PC.
My enjoyment factor for it goes from 30% to 90% when playing with a team that talks and/or my cousins.


----------



## Ghost12

Anyone else finding the names you get at the end of round pretty cool, first time this one lol, can only presume is because repair torched a couple of enemy tanks

http://gyazo.com/8483b68629d96b90e83e493dbcd0772f


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> USA.


Damn, there is some crazy price drops over here in the UK, i am unsure of USA stuff.

7950..
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/3gb-msi-radeon-hd-7950-overclocked-28nm-5000mhz-gddr5-gpu-830mhz-1792-cores-dl-dvi-i-hdmi-2x-mini-dp

7950 USA
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202026

USA deal seems good if i am honest, probably better value than the UK one as it is Sapphire.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Damn, there is some crazy price drops over here in the UK, i am unsure of USA stuff.
> 
> 7950..
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/3gb-msi-radeon-hd-7950-overclocked-28nm-5000mhz-gddr5-gpu-830mhz-1792-cores-dl-dvi-i-hdmi-2x-mini-dp
> 
> 7950 USA
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202026
> 
> USA deal seems good if i am honest, probably better value than the UK one as it is Sapphire.


Check overclockers, especially the open box section, been some stupid gpu prices in there lately. I myself am waiting to the end of the month


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Anyone else finding the names you get at the end of round pretty cool, first time this one lol, can only presume is because repair torched a couple of enemy tanks
> 
> http://gyazo.com/8483b68629d96b90e83e493dbcd0772f


hahaha Not noticed that - when do you see it? On the battlereport?
EDIT: Ah ha - yes I see!

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/386983556471807168/177435049/

DOG TAG HUNTER haha

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/386967472079330496/177435049/

Squad I

(seems like I get a lot of that one!)

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/386143091997120512/177435049/
Squad C - serial killer
LOOOL!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Damn, there is some crazy price drops over here in the UK, i am unsure of USA stuff.
> 
> 7950..
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/3gb-msi-radeon-hd-7950-overclocked-28nm-5000mhz-gddr5-gpu-830mhz-1792-cores-dl-dvi-i-hdmi-2x-mini-dp
> 
> 7950 USA
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202026
> 
> USA deal seems good if i am honest, probably better value than the UK one as it is Sapphire.


Yup - prices are getting ridiculously cheap now.
I built my PC for around £1300-1500 everything included.
Now I could do the same for maybe around £1000 - or less.

One thing that should be noted is:
RAM price have doubled (buy USED if you are going to get a new system and/or ram to upgrade) -> fire broke out in Asia and because of this prices increased.

And also:
CPU prices haven't changed. Be it haswell or Ivy.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Damn, there is some crazy price drops over here in the UK, i am unsure of USA stuff.
> 
> 7950..
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/3gb-msi-radeon-hd-7950-overclocked-28nm-5000mhz-gddr5-gpu-830mhz-1792-cores-dl-dvi-i-hdmi-2x-mini-dp
> 
> 7950 USA
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202026
> 
> USA deal seems good if i am honest, probably better value than the UK one as it is Sapphire.


Oh I wasn't sure why you asked, I should have said I was just considering another 6970 or 6990 because so far where I have seen them posted over the web if you are fast enough you can get a 6970 for >$150 and a 6990 for > $250 so super cheap. I wasn't going to do a full GPU upgrade until the next AMD dual GPU the R9 299x or what ever they decide to call it came out and the price dropped for it. I just don't think the jump from the 6970 to a 7970 is quite justifiable when the next AMD GPU is literally about to come out and it looks like an upgrade must.

Thanks though for the thought.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Oh I wasn't sure why you asked, I should have said I was just considering another 6970 or 6990 because so far where I have seen them posted over the web if you are fast enough you can get a 6970 for >$150 and a 6990 for > $250 so super cheap. I wasn't going to do a full GPU upgrade until the next AMD dual GPU the R9 299x or what ever they decide to call it came out and the price dropped for it. I just don't think the jump from the 6970 to a 7970 is quite justifiable when the next AMD GPU is literally about to come out and it looks like an upgrade must.
> 
> Thanks though for the thought.


Fair enough, Mantle technology from AMD will support 7k series as well as the newer series due out soon, so you can't really go wrong either way really, 69xx series i would not bother with right now unless they are REALLY cheap.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smaudioz*
> 
> I said *I* didn't mention anything about windows 8.
> 
> I think a lot of people on here really need glasses.


lol maybe I do

Sorry for my mistake.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Me and rickcooper did say the 8350 is better then i5 cpu


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Lol, I also wanted to make my own emblem, after 15 minutes I noticed "20 layers max"


6 leg spider eh?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Me and rickcooper did say the 8350 is better then i5 cpu


In a BETA lol.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Fair enough, Mantle technology from AMD will support 7k series as well as the newer series due out soon, so you can't really go wrong either way really, 69xx series i would not bother with right now unless they are REALLY cheap.


Yeah I would only consider it if I had the money in hand and it was too good to pass up. Although reading up on the mantel API it seems like regardless of the power of your cards a 7xxx and greater card will beat it in BF4 simply because of the API being used.


----------



## EliteReplay

are there any news on a Beta Patch or some sorf thing like that? do we wil need to play it like this until it ends?
i dont want to re install windows, i love win7...


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> are there any news on a Beta Patch or some sorf thing like that? do we wil need to play it like this until it ends?
> i dont want to re install windows, i love win7...


I doubt there is going to be a patch for windows 7 in the beta. They may have one ready for the full release who knows if they can even do anything about it if they are running on the latest dx release for windows 8.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Spam Alt + Enter, worked for me when I kept getting stuck at loading screen, surprisingly.


Or you could update PB (maybe you guys did but not mentioned). Google PBSetup.exe, BF4 now listed under Add Game. The hit Check for Updates button.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJ1217*
> 
> Beta doesn't look like its really designed for 1440p to be honest, feels quite pixelated and stretched out. When I moved it onto my secondary 1080p monitor it looked much clearer. Also having horrible stuttering effects, and I can't be bothered transferring to Windows 8 just for a beta.


Yeah I agree re. the HUD and 2D items. Putting the Hud Size on 0% is much better but the ribbons and what not are still way too big and low res-looking. As for Windows 8...in 3 weeks it will no longer be a beta. I was upgrading eventually anyway (you know; to keep with the times). It's now been moved up...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Seems battefield 4 is working alot better on windows 8, is this by alot of fps? or is this bs?


It's DX 11.1 apparently. And Windows 8 has a ton of under-the-hood improvements in general but everyone can't get past the damn UI.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Turns out that the knife is my 3rd most weapon I used for kills as I have 20 kills with it, all dogtags too!!!


Yeah and I have found you can apparently counter a counter-knife. Twice it's seemed like my targets struggled with me and my knifing animation didn't start so I quickly hit melee a couple times again and I punch the guy in the face then it plunges in and I take his tags. The one time I did not hit the button again I got my tags taken instead.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> or its just all about the dx11.1.


Bingo!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I am actually enjoying the beta, playing with some of the people here. Playing as a team, it can be great fun


Me too. And I really appreciate the chance to learn the ropes and get used to the new guns etc before my stats count.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Anyone else finding the names you get at the end of round pretty cool, first time this one lol, can only presume is because repair torched a couple of enemy tanks
> 
> http://gyazo.com/8483b68629d96b90e83e493dbcd0772f


Yeah I got "Unlock Grinder" and one other funny ass one I now forget.


----------



## smaudioz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> I doubt there is going to be a patch for windows 7 in the beta. They may have one ready for the full release who knows if they can even do anything about it if they are running on the latest dx release for windows 8.


Could they really be that stupid? I hope not, they must realise most of their potential customers will still be running and will want to continue to run win7.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Uh it runs just fine for me and plenty of others on 7; simply runs better under 8 using DX 11.1

And I expect the final release to be run better than the beta regardless of what OS. If not on Day 1 then soon after...

No one HAS to upgrade to 8 but if you want the best possible experience then one should.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> 6 leg spider eh?


Just a detail, it still was not finished.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

By the way guys you rack up MAD points if you spot objectives as squad leader. It's really quick and easy now too and doesn't usually get in way of trying to spot other things in same FOV.

50 to 150 point bonuses up the wazoo! 10K point matches are easy peasy now.


----------



## skupples

Eye+fire is still broken on amd drivers.

Win8 is forced evolution with dx11.1 plane and simple


----------



## Toxsick

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Or you could update PB (maybe you guys did but not mentioned). Google PBSetup.exe, BF4 now listed under Add Game. The hit Check for Updates button.
> Yeah I agree re. the HUD and 2D items. Putting the Hud Size on 0% is much better but the ribbons and what not are still way too big and low res-looking. As for Windows 8...in 3 weeks it will no longer be a beta. I was upgrading eventually anyway (you know; to keep with the times). It's now been moved up...
> It's DX 11.1 apparently. And Windows 8 has a ton of under-the-hood improvements in general but everyone can't get past the damn UI.
> Yeah and I have found you can apparently counter a counter-knife. Twice it's seemed like my targets struggled with me and my knifing animation didn't start so I quickly hit melee a couple times again and I punch the guy in the face then it plunges in and I take his tags. The one time I did not hit the button again I got my tags taken instead.
> Bingo!
> Me too. And I really appreciate the chance to learn the ropes and get used to the new guns etc before my stats count.
> Yeah I got "Unlock Grinder" and one other funny ass one I now forget.






Alright.. ive seen some videos about the UI removing thing...
do you suggest me to install windows 8 or is it just for battlefield 4 there's such improvement?
because i have a feeling it will be in future games also if were speaking about dx11.1.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Just a detail, it still was not finished.


Could be done with 4 strokes if you want to minimize the layers instead of using 8.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

is it just me or do some of the player movements and vehicle movements seem totally unrealistic? like the tank seems to keep up a turn even when you stop turning, like its either lag or the tank is sliding...seems really odd.
I highly doubt they will patch a beta, but they might to see how the game responds to a patch....

last thing we want is another broken game due to multiple patches..,


----------



## Amhro

.

Please. Tell me, how can a FPS shooter have bug like this. Please.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Win8 is forced evolution with dx11.1 plane and simple


Uh ok but it runs better because it is better. Are you trying to claim DX11/Win 7 perf has been intentionally gimped or something? And your GPUs cost more than my whole rig don't you at least want to use the latest and greatest software on them?


----------



## pcfoo

How long are your loading times? Seems painful with my 256 M4...









BTW, I see 2.4~2.5GB of VRAM allocated on my GPU for 2560x1440p, but CPU load doesn't go above 30-35% (that is 4 threads tops on my 6C/12T) in matches with 50+ ppl.
Main RAM usage also pretty low - for those over-hyping insane requirements, I think most ppl will do ok with 2yo i5s and FX 6-8 cores and 1080p.


----------



## Blindrage606

Just a heads up, setting priority to high or low isn't a cure all. It may cause MORE studdering.

Works for sure:
Triple buffering
Adaptive Vsync


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Please. Tell me, how can a FPS shooter have bug like this. Please.


I've tried that with a friend yesterday, it seems to only happen when the server is waiting for more players.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Please. Tell me, how can a FPS shooter have bug like this. Please.


Holy crap!
Yeah I've noticed the instant deaths too especially form the MX4 for some reason.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Yeah though it doesn't bother me, but rather that than having the delay at higher %, definitely in a game like this along with fast paced modes like Domination.


Thanks for the feedback Timu. I tend to try and find the perfect balance on the slider. That said the BenQ, mechanical keys and with either v sync on or off (at least in BF3) suffered zero tearing and no input lag that I could notice. I will chalk most of that up to the monitor. An my old cheapo ASUS 60 hz you could def feel it alot more.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> That's what I'm afraid of. I'm I the process of installing Windows 8 now, so hoping to see some change.


Despite all the protests and hatred against Windows 8, it is the best solution right now for the best experience in the beta. The brief stutters and hitching every 5 or so seconds is now completely gone, and the gameplay is as smooth as BF3 for me now, given that server pings stay around or below 50ms.

1) Download Windows 8 RT 90-day trial, it is 3.3GB (beta lasts only through Oct, and release should be fixed for Windows 7)
2) Create a 12GB partition (about 1.5GB free after install) from your current free space, don't need 20GB as recommended
3) Install W8 and beta video drivers
4) Migrate your BF4 Beta install so you don't have to redownload (OCN Guide)

I don't like Metro and the general performance decrease of Windows 8, but to "properly" participate in this beta and focus on the real bugs and features, it's important to remove the performance issues. DICE should have made this clear from the beginning, instead of simply "recommending" W8 for BF4.


----------



## hyujmn

Finally got it working. Updating Punkbuster for BF4 worked!

Played for hours yesterday lol


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Despite all the protests and hatred against Windows 8, it is the best solution right now for the best experience in the beta. The brief stutters and hitching every 5 or so seconds is now completely gone, and the gameplay is as smooth as BF3 for me now, given that server pings stay around or below 50ms.
> 
> 1) Download Windows 8 RT 90-day trial, it is 3.3GB (beta lasts only through Oct, and release should be fixed for Windows 7)
> 2) Create a 12GB partition (about 1.5GB free after install) from your current free space, don't need 20GB as recommended
> 3) Install W8 and beta video drivers
> 4) Migrate your BF4 Beta install so you don't have to redownload (OCN Guide)
> 
> I don't like Metro and the general performance decrease of Windows 8, but to "properly" participate in this beta and focus on the real bugs and features, it's important to remove the performance issues. DICE should have made this clear from the beginning, instead of simply "recommending" W8 for BF4.


http://www.stardock.com/products/start8/

http://www.startisback.com/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Sexy little triple M32 MGL kill:


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*
> 
> Just a heads up, setting priority to high or low isn't a cure all. It may cause MORE studdering.
> 
> Works for sure:
> Triple buffering
> Adaptive Vsync


To clarify, "Adaptive" controlled in drivers right? The in-game option is just regular vsync?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> Finally got it working. Updating Punkbuster for BF4 worked!
> 
> Played for hours yesterday lol


Ya don't say!









Really, PB wasn't the only show-stopping problem some people had but surely a main one and updating it seemed often overlooked. C'mon guys it's not like this is our first rodeo with a new anti-cheat product (LOL)!

I suppose a little more direction from DICE there would help, but still...


----------



## ivr56

I wish my controls worked.
1/10 chances my keyboard/mouse register.









What I did play seemed fun. Only got to play two rounds of Domination sadly. Runs really well on my HD4850


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivr56*
> 
> I wish my controls worked.
> 1/10 chances my keyboard/mouse register.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I did play seemed fun. Only got to play two rounds of Domination sadly. Runs really well on my HD4850


Well that's a new one (tho heard of the game crashing when changing binds a few times) so I would keep messing with it. Swap ports, maybe update a driver or two?

Interesting re. 4850 even at your lower res...


----------



## Deadboy90

This game eats my CPU like nothing I have ever seen!


I have 70- 85% usage with medium settings on my sig rig and im only getting about 40-50 fps!


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Well I like things that utilize all this power for which I have already paid!


----------



## ivr56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Well that's a new one (tho heard of the game crashing when changing binds a few times) so I would keep messing with it. Swap ports, maybe update a driver or two?
> 
> Interesting re. 4850 even at your lower res...


Oddly I updated to 13.9 and instantly it worked fine, althouh it kept saying I was still on 13.1.
I backed out of sever to switch to Con. Large and it stopped again.

Yeah HD4850 512MB.
Medium/low 1440x900 around 30
Low around 50-60. Same as BF3 for me.


----------



## Sadmoto

can anyone tell me HOW win8 helps? I've installed and tried it, I get WORSE performance?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> can anyone tell me HOW win8 helps? I've installed and tried it, I get WORSE performance?


BF4 uses DirectX11.1 natively.

Windows 8 is the only DirectX11.1 enabled OS.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> BF4 uses DirectX11.1 natively.
> 
> Windows 8 is the only DirectX11.1 enabled OS.


so is that the ONLY difference?
And one can't get DX11.1 on other OS's?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> so is that the ONLY difference?
> And one can't get DX11.1 on other OS's?


According to devs, DirectX11.1 actually brought some much needed performance optimizations vs previous DirectX APIs.

And no, you can't get DirectX11.1 on another OS, if you don't like Windows 8 go back to Windows 7.

EDIT: That's the obvious difference between Windows 7 and Windows 8 when it comes to BF4 performance-wise.

Windows 8 as a whole is the best Windows OS Microsoft has ever released.


----------



## ihatelolcats

downloading an update atm


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> BF4 uses DirectX11.1 natively.
> 
> Windows 8 is the only DirectX11.1 enabled OS.


The question I have is will all(or even a large portion) of the new games be doing this? With the new console architecture...


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> According to devs, DirectX11.1 actually brought some much needed performance optimizations vs previous DirectX APIs.
> 
> And no, you can't get DirectX11.1 on another OS, if you don't like Windows 8 go back to Windows 7.
> 
> EDIT: That's the obvious difference between Windows 7 and Windows 8 when it comes to BF4 performance-wise.
> 
> Windows 8 as a whole is the best Windows OS Microsoft has ever released.


I'm actually considering Win8, just for better BF4 performance. Even based on beta benchmarks, it looks substantial. It would be cheaper than a gpu upgrade for me.

SlackerITGuy: Congrats on your *2nd flame* Sir!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I'm actually considering Win8, just for better BF4 performance. Even based on beta benchmarks, it looks substantial. It would be cheaper than a gpu upgrade for me.


I am def going with dual boot since I have two new SSD's sitting here. I play far too many games (even some older ones) to be constricted to just win8. If you consider how long it will take me to get used to it as well...I really need that 7 to fall back on.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I'm actually considering Win8, just for better BF4 performance. Even based on beta benchmarks, it looks substantial. It would be cheaper than a gpu upgrade for me.
> 
> SlackerITGuy: Congrats on your *2nd flame* Sir!


Windows 8 increased performance drastically for me!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *topdog*
> 
> I don't know how this got there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe putting C4 on it? in bf3 with a bike and claymore i dont remember exacly blowing the claymore u where able to jump really high in the sky.
Click to expand...

Boat randomly spawns all over the map, it's just a bug lol. Sometimes it makes you wonder if DICE put in these bugs for the lawls... I killed several people from the "land boats"








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3TH.GRUNT*
> 
> So, anyone else wanna post a pick of your best round that you've had? Well, here is mine We still lost though...


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/386728015603769408/288757082/
I actually had like 31 or 33 kills, some of them were lost in the log apparently (i see if you look at the tank kills it actually shows 31). I wonder if those kill assists that count as kills, are not tracked yet?

Someone mentioned tank farming is a lot less now, HA. But it's not to exciting since most of my previous reports are like .5 K, once I got the stuttering madness to leave I could actually go positive... Still this is playing at 20-40fps with dips to 5 or lower fps about every 2 minutes or less. Doing pretty good considering.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> How well do you guys think Battlefield 4 would run at low-mixed medium settings at 720p on an Intel Core 2 Extreme X7900 2.8GHz dual-core CPU + dual NVIDIA GeForce 9800M GT GPU's in SLI?


If it runs at all it will be terrible. Beta probably won't work for you, the full release game might be playable but still going to have really low fps or issues with that PC.

Hopefully full release BF4 will be the same requirements as BF3 + 20-30% as for hardware usage. That's what I would expect at least.


----------



## daguardian

Tanks started the 'slide' in BC2 and in BF3 it was even more pronounced, its intentional.


----------



## Outcasst

Anybody done the update?

55MB update for BF4 on origin.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Windows 8 increased performance drastically for me!


What would you guesstimate in performance increase?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> http://www.stardock.com/products/start8/
> 
> http://www.startisback.com/


TY, but I have classic shell.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> The question I have is will all(or even a large portion) of the new games be doing this? WIth the new console architecture...


Probably not until dev studios start releasing next gen games only.

DICE has always been on the cutting edge when it comes to API usage (BFBC2 being one of the first DirectX11 games even back in 2009/2010).


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> What would you guesstimate in performance increase?


Consistent performance, while locked at 75Hz. This makes for consistently responsive gameplay, without periodic hitching or stuttering.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Anybody done the update?
> 
> 55MB update for BF4 on origin.


Yup.

Mine was ~62MB though.

EDIT: Thanks keikei!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Mine was ~62MB though.
> 
> EDIT: Thanks keikei!


Same here.

Anyone knows what that update might be for? Haven't seen anyone from DICE mention it on Twitter or Battlelog.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Same here.
> 
> Anyone knows what that update might be for? Haven't seen anyone from DICE mention it on Twitter or Battlelog.


We still don't know.

But people are now having PB related issues (again) after the update.

Here:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955064763378373021/


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> We still don't know.
> 
> But people are now having PB related issues (again) after the update.
> 
> Here:
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955064763378373021/


I must be lucky then, I only had 1 crash since BETA started. The first day I had issues with Virtual Memory crashes but that was my fault.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

I've only had it crash when I tried binding my keys - which I still can't do.


----------



## keikei

Does anyone know what other future games will use DirectX 11.2 other than BF4?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Does anyone know what other future games will use *DirectX 11.2* other than BF4?


I really don't know.

And it's 11.1 not 11.2 mate, 11.2 will be released with Windows 8.1.


----------



## TangoDown332

Although this has probably been answered, is the BF4 Beta an old build that we are playing? I hope so because optimization is sorely needed at least in my experience.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TangoDown332*
> 
> Although this has probably been answered, is the BF4 Beta an old build that we are playing? I hope so because optimization is sorely needed at least in my experience.


The build is from late September according to a supposed DICE developer over at reddit.

It's from a different branch vs the final/release build though.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I've had a lot of BF4 crashes myself.
Reminds me of BF2142










61.72mb is the update for me.


----------



## EliteReplay

at least we are getting some bf4 updates


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> I really don't know.
> 
> And it's 11.1 not 11.2 mate, 11.2 will be released with Windows 8.1.


So win8 just runs 11.1 better than win7, then?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Probably not until dev studios start releasing next gen games only.
> 
> DICE has always been on the cutting edge when it comes to API usage (BFBC2 being one of the first DirectX11 games even back in 2009/2010).


Thanks SlackerITGuy(....wow that felt like an insult but its your tag...







). You, Skupples and a few other members of OC have definitely sold me on win 8.1. It takes me forever to learn an OS so I hope this one is noob friendly. There are still large aspects of 7 that I don't understand or am even aware of.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> at least we are getting some bf4 updates


If anyone has some miraculous fixes after the update, please post your results









Seems like a very small update, I'm not even sure they will bother patching the Beta, and instead just patch the full game and let us play Beta as-is.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> So win8 just runs 11.1 better than win7, then?


As far as I know, Microsoft gave Windows 7 only *a portion* of the 11.1 runtime features. Because it is my understanding that 11.1 requires a completely different driver model (WDDM), only supported by Windows 8.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

62mb update...probably added a hello kitty or mlp dog tag...


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Thanks SlackerITGuy(....wow that felt like an insult but its your tag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). You, Skupples and a few other members of OC have definitely sold me on win 8.1. It takes me forever to learn an OS so I hope this one is noob friendly. There are still large aspects of 7 that I don't understand or am even aware of.


Hahahaha np mate.

And to tell you the truth:

Yes, Windows 8 UI is quite hard to get used to, there's no denying that, but once you get over that line, it's easier and probably faster to navigate through than the old start button/UI. If you can't get past that, then there are SEVERAL ways to get the old start button back.

Windows 8, at its core, is the best Windows OS Microsoft has ever released.

EDIT: To get back on topic, the patch seems to be somewhat of a hit or miss over at the Battlelog forums.

There are people seeing FPS boost, others seeing more stuttering, drops, etc.


----------



## Outcasst

The last update got my GPU usage to 90% but the game performs worse.


----------



## manicmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> The last update got my GPU usage to 90% but the game performs worse.


Same here, also reset all the graphics settings to auto and had to turn off hints etc and go back to fullscreen mode.....good update.


----------



## exyia

please tell me there's new content in the update as well?







(not that optimistic though)

after hitting level 10 and getting my last battlepack (which is full of more useless stuff for weapons I don't use), I'm bored


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Still no word from DICE ):


----------



## doomlord52

Well, I uninstalled. Game hasn't worked since the first day. Every time I join a server, it takes about 3 minutes to "load" (i.e. with the image), then the screen goes black, I get all the sound (reloading weapons, firing, guys yelling), and the screen stays black indefinitely. I can even open console and type in the FPS command (which shows ~90fps). Game is broken.

Not really sure how - it's basically the same engine and game as BF3.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> please tell me there's new content in the update as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not that optimistic though)
> 
> after hitting level 10 and getting my last battlepack (which is full of more useless stuff for weapons I don't use), I'm bored


Rank 10?? stopped at Rank 4........

Gonna try the game again with the update to see whats new though.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Well, I uninstalled. Game hasn't worked since the first day. Every time I join a server, it takes about 3 minutes to "load" (i.e. with the image), then the screen goes black, I get all the sound (reloading weapons, firing, guys yelling), and the screen stays black indefinitely. I can even open console and type in the FPS command (which shows ~90fps). Game is broken.
> 
> Not really sure how - it's basically the same engine and game as BF3.


Update PB through its PBSETUP app.

Here:

http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=pbsetup.php


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Update PB through its PBSETUP app.
> 
> Here:
> 
> http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=pbsetup.php


Alright, I'll give it a shot. I really wish they'd ditch PB, though. It's been nothing but problems in every single release.


----------



## djriful

DX11.1 and 11.2 can be supported on DX11 GPUs in the last few gen. It will be just natively support it via the driver and api from what I understand. AMD state 11.2 support just PR. Hardware level is 11 actually. Otherwise HD7000 cards won't be supported by many things from 11.1 and 11.2.


----------



## theturbofd

I hate when people use "this is beta" as cop out :/

I mean if this is just to test server stress then why would dice say

"We believe we are close to fixing this too. We will release more info as we know more. Meanwhile, please make sure that you have the Beta drivers for your graphics card. Also, please try changing servers to see if your performance increases."

What is there to fix if you already have it fixed for the final build?


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

How does the leaning work exactly?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Hahahaha np mate.
> 
> And to tell you the truth:
> 
> Yes, Windows 8 UI is quite hard to get used to, there's no denying that, but once you get over that line, it's easier and probably faster to navigate through than the old start button/UI. If you can't get past that, then there are SEVERAL ways to get the old start button back.
> 
> Windows 8, at its core, is the best Windows OS Microsoft has ever released.
> 
> EDIT: To get back on topic, the patch seems to be somewhat of a hit or miss over at the Battlelog forums.
> 
> There are people seeing FPS boost, others seeing more stuttering, drops, etc.


I agree with that in certain aspects, but the UI is a BIG player for a lot of users.
Despite this being something that one can change via an app etc - I don't see why MS did this. Well, I see why they did it, but why they chose to integrate tablet/touchscreen like things with desktop PCs.
I've used Win8 solidly for a month - that was on my cousins laptop that i was using daily. I got used to it fine and performance (especially boot time) was better, however the overall experience of Win8 for me was horrible. When I got home to my PC - I was so glad to be on Windows 7.

That same thought is what I had when I tried vista vs when I had XP.
I feel as if the NEXT OS from Windows will be the best ever OS made.
So far it seems like every other gen is the "bad one" - just like the Samsung Galaxy Line.
Ie.
WinXP = S1 (beast at the core, however only after updating/rooting/service packs)
Vista = S2 (horrible in every aspect, a successor, but not a worthy one)
Win7 = S3 (best integration in every aspect)
Win8 = S4 (Looks nice, is genuinely faster - but not something will make people buy it, be it from the MetroUI or the £300 price tag difference)

You can guess which phones I've had and used:
S1 and S3.
And guess what OS:
XP and 7.

Next gen is where it will all develop.
That's my humble opinion.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> According to devs, DirectX11.1 actually brought some much needed performance optimizations vs previous DirectX APIs.
> 
> And no, you can't get DirectX11.1 on another OS, if you don't like Windows 8 go back to Windows 7.
> 
> EDIT: That's the obvious difference between Windows 7 and Windows 8 when it comes to BF4 performance-wise.
> 
> Windows 8 as a whole is the best Windows OS Microsoft has ever released.


Thanks. And you are correct. It's really too bad the UI ruined it for so many but at the same time the hate is overblown. In most cases people haven't even tried it (and you are NOT stuck with it anyway).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I'm actually considering Win8, just for better BF4 performance. Even based on beta benchmarks, it looks substantial. It would be cheaper than a gpu upgrade for me.


There are MANY under the hood improvements and little additions. If you Google such you'd be impressed, trust me. From Storage Spaces to Powershell there's some neat stuff. I mean, we all the love the latest and greatest hardware so...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Features_new_to_Windows_8
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Tanks started the 'slide' in BC2 and in BF3 it was even more pronounced, its intentional.


Yeah I guess you are right that it was BC2 but I remeber bering shocked at how they handled comparatively when first playing BF3. In BC2 they at least felt _heavy_ still.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> We still don't know.
> 
> But people are now having PB related issues (again) after the update.
> 
> Here:
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955064763378373021/


Same poop, different scoop. You always should run PBUpdate after any updates to the games that use it even though such is not always absolutely necessary.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> So win8 just runs 11.1 better than win7, then?


No. Not better. Only. It does not have to be this way of course but that's a business decision and "just how it is" and we had to deal with the same thing with DX10 being Vista only.

However it is not a stretch to say that a new DX very well may perform better on an new OS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Update PB through its PBSETUP app.
> 
> Here:
> 
> http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=pbsetup.php


Thanks this apparently cannot be repeated enough.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Alright.. ive seen some videos about the UI removing thing...
> do you suggest me to install windows 8 or is it just for battlefield 4 there's such improvement?
> because i have a feeling it will be in future games also if were speaking about dx11.1.


It's going to be awhile before companies like AMD & EA find ways to 100% avoid directX.

I would recommend a dual boot... You can get directions on how to do it on the MS website, just google "how do win dual boot" this way you can go back and forth between OS when you run into older games that do not function properly on win8.

windows 8 is an awesome piece of software. Spend less time being a lemming, and step into the head of the pack. I realize allot of the younger generation has only ever used win7, but it's time to move on, especially for next generation games. As I said above, the best bet is a win7/win8 dual boot.

I believe the 8.1 preview is still free? Don't mark my words though. I have yet to actually use 8.1, i'm waiting to do all that after "EKGA" is done.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> I hate when people use "this is beta" as cop out :/
> 
> I mean if this is just to test server stress then why would dice say
> 
> "We believe we are close to fixing this too. We will release more info as we know more. Meanwhile, please make sure that you have the Beta drivers for your graphics card. Also, please try changing servers to see if your performance increases."
> 
> What is there to fix if you already have it fixed for the final build?


Not too worried about the final game. I just recently re-download BF3, and the update alone was *9 gigs*. DICE will be patching BF4 for a long while.


----------



## smaudioz

I've only been on 1 server but it seems smoother after the patch to me, still getting some drops though just not as badly or as often.


----------



## amd655

Still drops but game seems smoother.


----------



## Ghost12

I love this game, beta not long enough for me lol will be bored until the end of the month after this. As for the windows 7 v 8 debate, I would not have windows 7 given free with bf4 and premium to switch back, have been on 8 almost exclusively since consumer preview.


----------



## rickcooperjr

I find it amazing how the 8350 is performing better than the I5's despite the I5 having better IPC or single threaded performance I just fired up battlefield 4 beta today and I run around 100+ FPS maxxed out everything at 1920x1080 with my sig rig. The facts are if things remain this way other major titles will prefer 4+ core CPU's also meening the past debates of 8320-8350 vs I5 have been worth while facts leening towards the 8320-8350 for future more cores is the future and single threaded performance is being replaced by multithreaded performance.

PLZ understand this I am not saying this to start a flame war but to point out things are progressing for 4+ cores which people were shunned and trash talked for buying AMD 6-8 cores even though theyre performance potential is being better harnessed now and theyre bang for buck is higher than Intel now.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I find it amazing how the 8350 is performing better than the I5's despite the I5 having better IPC or single threaded performance I just fired up battlefield 4 beta today and I run around 100+ FPS maxxed out everything at 1920x1080 with my sig rig. The facts are if things remain this way other major titles will prefer 4+ core CPU's also meening the past debates of 8320-8350 vs I5 have been worth while facts leening towards the 8320-8350 for future more cores is the future and single threaded performance is being replaced by multithreaded performance.
> 
> PLZ understand this I am not saying this to start a flame war but to point out things are progressing for 4+ cores which people were shunned and trash talked for buying AMD 6-8 cores even though theyre performance potential is being better harnessed now and theyre bang for buck is higher than Intel now.


I am just sitting back watching as all the people with i5's saying this is the only cpu il need for the next 6 years are getting the snot beat of them by this game.


----------



## Ghost12

I am quite sure the I5 will be fine in this game on release. There is and never has been anything wrong with the pile driver variants of the fx line.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I find it amazing how the 8350 is performing better than the I5's despite the I5 having better IPC or single threaded performance I just fired up battlefield 4 beta today and I run around 100+ FPS maxxed out everything at 1920x1080 with my sig rig. The facts are if things remain this way other major titles will prefer 4+ core CPU's also meening the past debates of 8320-8350 vs I5 have been worth while facts leening towards the 8320-8350 for future more cores is the future and single threaded performance is being replaced by multithreaded performance.
> 
> PLZ understand this I am not saying this to start a flame war but to point out things are progressing for 4+ cores which people were shunned and trash talked for buying AMD 6-8 cores even though theyre performance potential is being better harnessed now and theyre bang for buck is higher than Intel now.


----------



## smaudioz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I find it amazing how the 8350 is performing better than the I5's despite the I5 having better IPC or single threaded performance I just fired up battlefield 4 beta today and I run around 100+ FPS maxxed out everything at 1920x1080 with my sig rig. The facts are if things remain this way other major titles will prefer 4+ core CPU's also meening the past debates of 8320-8350 vs I5 have been worth while facts leening towards the 8320-8350 for future more cores is the future and single threaded performance is being replaced by multithreaded performance.
> 
> PLZ understand this I am not saying this to start a flame war but to point out things are progressing for 4+ cores which people were shunned and trash talked for buying AMD 6-8 cores even though theyre performance potential is being better harnessed now and theyre bang for buck is higher than Intel now.




Remember all that stuff people said about Battlefield 4 being optimised for AMD hardware because it's a Gaming Evolved title? So it's not really amazing that an 8350 does better than the i5's in this game is it, I'd say it's expected if anything.

I won't be surprised if they beat them more in the future though as I think we will see more games make more use of multithreading than they do currently.


----------



## Cy5Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> I am just sitting back watching as all the people with i5's saying this is the only cpu il need for the next 6 years are getting the snot beat of them by this game.


please not another AMD vs Intel. This beta is poorly optimized and as far as all the battlefield 4 discussions around here the CPU you're using doesn't matter much as I had read lots of 8350 and 8320 users complaining about CPU usage and performance, you see more Intel people complaining because there are more i5s CPUs around here than 8350, I running an i5 3570k @ 4.5ghz and as Fraps benchmark tool tell me my average is 67fps and max fps always is 112fps with 2 cheapo 660 in SLI, so I say lets unite this time around and demand a better final products for all.


----------



## amd655

Thread my as well be closed ahead of time..... arguments engage.......


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cy5Patrick*
> 
> please not another AMD vs Intel. This beta is poorly optimized and as far as all the battlefield 4 discussions around here it doesn't matter much as I had read lots of 8350 and 8320 users complaining about CPU usage and performance, you see more Intel people complaining because there are more i5s CPUs around here than 8350, I running an i5 3570k @ 4.5ghz and as Fraps benchmark tool tell me my average is 67fps and max fps always is 112fps with 2 cheapo 660 in SLI, so I say lets unite this time around and demand a better final products for all.


but but... What about the us vs. them warfare?!?!?!?!?!! Who's going to profit if we unite?????? Oh wait... We would.... (let this be a lesson to you partisan people)


----------



## Krazee

I have had no issues with my i5 processor.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I have had no issues with my i5 processor.


I never said you were I was just stating performance is higher on a cheaper AMD FX 8320-8350 than the I5's basically proving this next gen will be utilizing 4+ cores better and far more efficiently with way better multi threading this is all not adding mantle and so on or other major AMD optimizations involved with next gen.


----------



## smaudioz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I have had no issues with my i5 processor.


Seems like you're maybe in the lucky few for some reason, because a lot of people's i5s (and i7s and whatever else) are regularly hitting 100% usage.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I find it amazing how the 8350 is performing better than the I5's despite the I5 having better IPC or single threaded performance I just fired up battlefield 4 beta today and I run around 100+ FPS maxxed out everything at 1920x1080 with my sig rig. The facts are if things remain this way other major titles will prefer 4+ core CPU's also meening the past debates of 8320-8350 vs I5 have been worth while facts leening towards the 8320-8350 for future more cores is the future and single threaded performance is being replaced by multithreaded performance.
> 
> PLZ understand this I am not saying this to start a flame war but to point out things are progressing for 4+ cores which people were shunned and trash talked for buying AMD 6-8 cores even though theyre performance potential is being better harnessed now and theyre bang for buck is higher than Intel now.


Max framerate doesn't mean much with the current state of the beta. Consistent average framerate is more qualitative of the actual gameplay experience. If you can enlighten with a graph or average framerates, that might be more helpful.


----------



## Ghost12

I have [email protected] and [email protected], same os, same gpu, same drivers. Both play the game nicely. No issues here.


----------



## jason387

My FX 6300 at 4.6Ghz is always near the 95% cpu usage mark on all cores!


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I find it amazing how the 8350 is performing better than the I5's despite the I5 having better IPC or single threaded performance I just fired up battlefield 4 beta today and I run around 100+ FPS maxxed out everything at 1920x1080 with my sig rig. The facts are if things remain this way other major titles will prefer 4+ core CPU's also meening the past debates of 8320-8350 vs I5 have been worth while facts leening towards the 8320-8350 for future more cores is the future and single threaded performance is being replaced by multithreaded performance.
> 
> PLZ understand this I am not saying this to start a flame war but to point out things are progressing for 4+ cores which people were shunned and trash talked for buying AMD 6-8 cores even though theyre performance potential is being better harnessed now and theyre bang for buck is higher than Intel now.
> 
> 
> 
> Max framerate doesn't mean much with the current state of the beta. Consistent average framerate is more qualitative of the actual gameplay experience. If you can enlighten with a graph or average framerates, that might be more helpful.
Click to expand...

my average framrate is at or around 100 FPS as I said before and I often ride 100+ FPS lowwest I have seen yet was 70 FPS and it was a random fluke never seen it that low since.


----------



## Krazee

Like I have posted before I have played with my CPU clocked to 4.5 and 4.0. There is almost not difference and with neither one have I been hitting 100% cpu usage.


----------



## amd655

Who Pm'd the AMD worship master?

Thread is going to go so far downhill that even the Devil will reject it


----------



## Shiftstealth

I don't think i've seen anyone mention this, but is it possible for BF4 to allocate extra cycles similar to how it allocates extra ram and vram?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> but but... What about the us vs. them warfare?!?!?!?!?!! Who's going to profit if we unite?????? Oh wait... We would.... (let this be a lesson to you partisan people)


I am the master crazy conspiracy guy on the boards....and that hat is not up to code...


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Who Pm'd the AMD worship master?
> 
> Thread is going to go so far downhill that even the Devil will reject it


so who exactly is the AMD worship master your the one rocking the AMD name.

I also want to state I am far from a AMD worshiper I flat out go with whatever offers best bang for buck or offers best performance for task I am doing and I would also like to say this I only say what I have because I am so tired of the AMD FX 8320-8350 bashing where others say go I5 that has been unjustly going on which facts are games are now supporting 4+ cores more efficiently and way better multi threading altogether so that advice is now not so good to advise I5's plane quads over 8320-8350 8 cores and proof is now coming to light is all im saying.


----------



## amd655

-_____________________________________-

Here we go...


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> -_____________________________________-
> 
> Here we go...


Not the whale!


----------



## Forceman

I haven't played BF3 in quite a while, but is it new that the RPGs can guide on laser sighted targets? Playing yesterday and saw someone lasing for the first time, then happened to have the RPG equipped to shoot a tank and noticed that I was getting crosshairs on the laser target, then a shoot message. Maybe that's always been there, but I only remember it working with Javelins in BF3.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I haven't played BF3 in quite a while, but is it new that the RPGs can guide on laser sighted targets? Playing yesterday and say someone lasing for the first time, then happened to have the RPG equipped to shoot a tank and noticed that I was getting crosshairs on the laser target, then a shoot message. Maybe that's always been there, but I only remember it working with Javelins in BF3.


New crutch feature for BF4


----------



## smaudioz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I haven't played BF3 in quite a while, but is it new that the RPGs can guide on laser sighted targets? Playing yesterday and saw someone lasing for the first time, then happened to have the RPG equipped to shoot a tank and noticed that I was getting crosshairs on the laser target, then a shoot message. Maybe that's always been there, but I only remember it working with Javelins in BF3.


No it's new alright, and it's pretty ridiculous.


----------



## scutzi128

I'm assuming it's a glitch since it would render the jav pointless.


----------



## smaudioz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> I'm assuming it's a glitch since it would render the jav pointless.


The javelin locks on by itself now as it does in real life.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> New crutch feature for BF4


Supposed to be removed on release. I did see a tweet from a dev though about it staying but reduced damage.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

LevelCap thinks it will be removed, too. Guess we shall see.


----------



## smaudioz

Hope it is, it's a very silly idea.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> LevelCap thinks it will be removed, too. Guess we shall see.


I have no opinion either way, not caused me any trouble in the beta so far. The heli rocket pod spammers are complaining the hardest but also complaining about not having infinite spam lol.


----------



## Amhro

My cpu at only 3,7ghz is bottlenecked by 6870


----------



## ihatelolcats

who is levelcap? never heard of him before the bf4 sneak peek stuff a month ago


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I have no opinion either way, not caused me any trouble in the beta so far. The heli rocket pod spammers are complaining the hardest but also complaining about not having infinite spam lol.


That is a welcome change for vehicles - finite ammo supplies (to an extent, it recharges right?).


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> My cpu at only 3,7ghz is bottlenecked by 6870


What fps do you get at what settings?


----------



## kcuestag

Here is the changelog for the ~62MB patch released a couple of hours ago:

_We have rolled out an update on PC for the Battlefield 4 Open Beta. This update is mainly aimed at reducing some of the loading issues and crashes that players have been experiencing. Full details below._

*Load issue*
Fixed some of the issues relating to the long and/or permanent load times that some players have experienced on PC.

NOTE: This should reduce the lengthy load times for some of our players. We will continue to investigate further fixes for this issue. If you've been experiencing lengthy load times on PC, please apply this patch, try the Open Beta again, and let us know if this helps.

*Miscellaneous*
-Fixed various crashes when running Windows Vista SP2 or Windows 7
-Fixed various graphical glitches on PC
-Updated the graphics options screen and introduced full-screen borderless mode on PC

*How to apply the update*
Start your Origin Client. The download of the Battlefield 4 Open Beta patch should start automatically. Additionally, if you try to connect to a multiplayer game and you haven't updated yet, you will be automatically prompted to do so.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> It's hard to justify the price even if I really want all that DLC.


Seriously 110$ for the game and DLC and if you want to continue to play with your friends eventually you'll get premium. Honestly premium should be 30$ at most. For me to pay 50$ on premium i would have to receive the game free or at 50% off. If i could catch an 290x pre-order that wasn't overpriced might be worth it. Until any of those things i'm waiting as i think it's ridiculous.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> What fps do you get at what settings?


Medium/high, no aa, around 40-50 fps


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> That is a welcome change for vehicles - finite ammo supplies (to an extent, it recharges right?).


Yes it recharges. Have to be more aware of the surroundings and enemy team. I love it and I spend most of my time in the tank. I have no complaints with the ammo system. If the bf3 vehicle kpm crowd have their way though this will change.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Here is the changelog for the ~62MB patch released a couple of hours ago:
> 
> _We have rolled out an update on PC for the Battlefield 4 Open Beta. This update is mainly aimed at reducing some of the loading issues and crashes that players have been experiencing. Full details below._
> 
> *Load issue*
> Fixed some of the issues relating to the long and/or permanent load times that some players have experienced on PC.
> 
> NOTE: This should reduce the lengthy load times for some of our players. We will continue to investigate further fixes for this issue. If you've been experiencing lengthy load times on PC, please apply this patch, try the Open Beta again, and let us know if this helps.
> 
> *Miscellaneous*
> -Fixed various crashes when running Windows Vista SP2 or Windows 7
> -Fixed various graphical glitches on PC
> -Updated the graphics options screen and introduced full-screen borderless mode on PC
> 
> *How to apply the update*
> Start your Origin Client. The download of the Battlefield 4 Open Beta patch should start automatically. Additionally, if you try to connect to a multiplayer game and you haven't updated yet, you will be automatically prompted to do so.


Nice mate, thanks!

So nothing regarding performance whatsoever.

I really want them to get rid of the constant stutter that's been present since the Open Beta went live. In the first few days of the exclusive Beta I wasn't getting any stuttering at all, just FPS drops when lots of stuff was going on, but now, I get a slight stutter/hiccup every 10 secs or so, insanely annoying.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Yes it recharges. Have to be more aware of the surroundings and enemy team. I love it and I spend most of my time in the tank. I have no complaints with the ammo system. If the bf3 vehicle kpm crowd have their way though this will change.


Yeah,I like the shell reload timer, feels right somehow.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Medium/high, no aa, around 40-50 fps


1080P?


----------



## smaudioz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Yeah,I like the shell reload timer, feels right somehow.


Me too although I don't know if it feels right in a "it makes sense" kind of way (unless the non-existant loader gets tired of reloading the gun so fast and needs a break), but it doesn't matter. I also like the overheat on the MG and how it slows down before stopping.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> 1080P?


Yep.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> My cpu at only 3,7ghz is bottlenecked by 6870


3.7ghz? What CPU 0.0?
Porque no OC?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Here is the changelog for the ~62MB patch released a couple of hours ago:
> 
> _We have rolled out an update on PC for the Battlefield 4 Open Beta. This update is mainly aimed at reducing some of the loading issues and crashes that players have been experiencing. Full details below._
> 
> *Load issue*
> Fixed some of the issues relating to the long and/or permanent load times that some players have experienced on PC.
> 
> NOTE: This should reduce the lengthy load times for some of our players. We will continue to investigate further fixes for this issue. If you've been experiencing lengthy load times on PC, please apply this patch, try the Open Beta again, and let us know if this helps.
> 
> *Miscellaneous*
> -Fixed various crashes when running Windows Vista SP2 or Windows 7
> -Fixed various graphical glitches on PC
> -Updated the graphics options screen and introduced full-screen borderless mode on PC
> 
> *How to apply the update*
> Start your Origin Client. The download of the Battlefield 4 Open Beta patch should start automatically. Additionally, if you try to connect to a multiplayer game and you haven't updated yet, you will be automatically prompted to do so.


Thanks for sharing - only time will tell to see if it actually makes any difference lol.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smaudioz*
> 
> Me too, also the overheat on the MG and how it slows down before stopping.


SShh, the nerf crowd may hear. The tank coaxial lmg is awesome, the gunner one v heli was not so hot I noticed today though.


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> So win8 just runs 11.1 better than win7, then?


Yes it does. I thought win7 doesn't have 11.1, just some features?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*
> 
> Yes it does. I thought win7 doesn't have 11.1, just some features?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1375478/official-battlefield-4-information-discussion-thread/4870#post_20940703


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1375478/official-battlefield-4-information-discussion-thread/4870#post_20940703


Thank you


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 3.7ghz? What CPU 0.0?
> Porque no OC?


That one in my rig sig, and too bad it's already OC'd








Could maybe push it more, but I'm not that skilled yet..


----------



## skyn3t

ops


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> who is levelcap? never heard of him before the bf4 sneak peek stuff a month ago


A BF4 commentator. Highly recommend his channel and RivalXfactor and JackFrags. They also all play together.


----------



## selk22

Well yesterday transferred BF4 from WD Blue 7200rpm to OCZ Vertex 3 SSD and Its an insane difference! Load times before were so slow I could go make a sandwich and now they seem perfect. I am usually one of the first into the map its nice.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Well yesterday transferred BF4 from WD Blue 7200rpm to OCZ Vertex 3 SSD and Its an insane difference! Load times before were so slow I could go make a sandwich and now they seem perfect. I am usually one of the first into the map its nice.


yeah many people dont realize game stuttering and such often is hardrive related and is hardrive hitching / stuttering from lack of read / write speed and cant keep up with required data flow from hardrive to rest of system which often also will cause a double post of same rendered frame because cant load data fast enough from hardrive aka hitching / stuttering.

there are many modern games that dont play well on mechanical hardrives and often stutter and such all hardrive related issues that disappear once you replace mechanical drive with ssd or ram disk.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> That one in my rig sig, and too bad it's already OC'd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could maybe push it more, but I'm not that skilled yet..


haha ok dude!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> A BF4 commentator. Highly recommend his channel and RivalXfactor and JackFrags. They also all play together.


You can watch them use the new M16A3 to no avail via the new and improved M16, the Ak12








Jack Frags is the only one worth watching for gameplay that takes a little more skill.

Alternatively there are MANY youtubers out there, including some in this thread that give you gameplay footage that's worth watching.

To give you two examples - neither are my videos, both are sensational:




I personally LOVE this one:


----------



## skupples

110$ for all content? That is INSANE.


----------



## MerkageTurk

What me and Rickcooperjr are trying to point out is the fact that how can someone recommend an I5 over 8350,

1) Performance
2) Cost
3)Next Gen

If a person is going intel i recommend the x79 platform or the i7 on the mainstream platform.

for 8350 @ 110GBP vs 4670 @ 187

the winner is AMD


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> What me and Rickcooperjr are trying to point out is the fact that how can someone recommend an I5 over 8350,
> 
> 1) Performance
> 2) Cost
> 3)Next Gen
> 
> If a person is going intel i recommend the x79 platform or the i7 on the mainstream platform.
> 
> for 8350 @ 110GBP vs 4670 @ 187
> 
> the winner is AMD


The winner is only AMD in applications that utilize multithreading. This has been heavily documented.

I'm finding it hard to swallow the full price for this game, & i bought titans @ launch...


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I have no opinion either way, not caused me any trouble in the beta so far. The heli rocket pod spammers are complaining the hardest but also complaining about not having infinite spam lol.


Cry me a river, lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> who is levelcap? never heard of him before the bf4 sneak peek stuff a month ago


Yes like The Cigarette Smoking Man above said. Except he rose to prominence in the community during BF3 (or maybe BC2?), afaik. A really good player with a good commentating style and videos chock full of info and entertaining, impressive gameplay. Seriously, the guy makes things like taking out a heli with an unguided RPG look so damn easy. Some people are just naturally great at this type of thing (though he's sure had plenty of practice too).

BF4 Engineer Class Guns & Guide PDWs

P.S. How do you embed vids here?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I have no opinion either way, not caused me any trouble in the beta so far. The heli rocket pod spammers are complaining the hardest but also complaining about not having infinite spam lol.


Cry me a river, lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> who is levelcap? never heard of him before the bf4 sneak peek stuff a month ago


Yes like The Cigarette Smoking Man above said. Except he rose to prominence in the community during BF3 (or maybe BC2?), afaik. A really good player with a good commentating style and videos chock full of info and entertaining gameplay. Seriously, the guy makes things like taking out a heli with an unguided RPG look so damn easy. Some people are just naturally great at this type of thing (though he's sure had plenty of practice too).

BF4 Engineer Class Guns & Guide PDWs

P.S. How do you embed vids here?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> there are many modern games that dont play well on mechanical hardrives and often stutter and such all hardrive related issues that disappear once you replace drive with ssd or ram disk.


Yeah the slowest thing I'll install on game on these days is a USB 3.0 thumb drive. They are _great_ for games I may just want to try or demos/betas/etc...


----------



## MerkageTurk

for me personally i will not be purchasing Battlefield 4 @ launch; personally due to feeling of crysis, horrible optimisations plus where is levolution LOL

one building collapses woohooo just like bf3


----------



## Ghost12

Of the You tubers I prefer X-factor.


----------



## smaudioz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> for me personally i will not be purchasing Battlefield 4 @ launch; personally due to feeling of crysis, horrible optimisations plus where is levolution LOL
> 
> one building collapses woohooo just like bf3


Unfortunately the main thing the "levolution" in the beta does is make the map look like crap.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Me I will likely have a radeon r290x ( was told in next week or 2 ) here soon for testing and will also have battlefield 4 according to what I was told this gen hardware testers will get it free of charge. So I will soon have more info in many areas people might be interested in.


----------



## MerkageTurk

cool thinking of building a rig for my sister max 500gbp for BF4

Was thinking AMD

AMD 8320
HD 280X or new amd gpu or 7970 or nvidia 760
Gigabyte or Asus for 50gbp

would this system run bf4


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> cool thinking of building a rig for my sister max 500gbp for BF4
> 
> Was thinking AMD
> 
> AMD 8320
> HD 280X or new amd gpu or 7970 or nvidia 760
> Gigabyte or Asus for 50gbp
> 
> would this system run bf4


I will be able to soon give out the performance power of the R290X and maybe a R280X we will see in next week or so what all hardware is delivered for testing be aware I test for Intel / AMD / Nvidia and many others including motherboards sound cards and so on. Oh and no I dont do public reviews I do hardware testing for private companies like Intel / AMD / Nvidia / ASUS / MSI / EVGA and so on.


----------



## SomeDooD

Matimi0 is also pretty good Battlefield YouTuber (friends with LevelCap who was mentioned before).

http://www.youtube.com/user/Matimi0/

Also I love me some RussianBadger, he's pretty funny.

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheRussianBadger/


----------



## ihatelolcats

hmm has anyone figured how to close the game process when it crashes? task man isnt cutting it


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Ah yes I have heard that about Badger but not watched his myself.


----------



## MerkageTurk

^^^^^^^^^^THANK U^^^^^^^^^^^^

I am definitely going with AMD cpu for my sisters build, cheap+performance is great for bf4

but want NVIDIA gpu lol or if amd is cheaper and faster and mantle has further support then why not


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> cool thinking of building a rig for my sister max 500gbp for BF4
> 
> Was thinking AMD
> 
> AMD 8320
> HD 280X or new amd gpu or 7970 or nvidia 760
> Gigabyte or Asus for 50gbp
> 
> would this system run bf4


May want to add Win8 to that equation...


----------



## rickcooperjr

me I just cant stand windows 8 trust me I have tried even forced myself to soley use a win8 machine for 3 weeks and flat out said screw it and formated it and reinstalled windows 7 64bit and gave the windows 8 64 bit to the kiddo on to play her games on in my older Intel I5 gaming rig I retired a while back. Basically in lame mans terms I swapped the kiddo out of windows 7 64 bit for windows 8 64 bit because I just couldnt stand windows 8.


----------



## skupples

I really don't understand the win8 hate. ZOMG NO START BUTTON... ok, press win button and start typing = win!


----------



## smaudioz

I hope you use commas in your reviews rickcooperjr.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Here's a fun vid:

BF4 Fails and LOLs

Some favorite quotes: "$%^#! Why is that a thing? Why doesn't it kill him?" and "Nooo I thought I had more health than that!"

This guys giggling and commentary are a riot. Lots of non-OCN approved language however. You have been warned!


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I really don't understand the win8 hate. ZOMG NO START BUTTON... ok, press win button and start typing = win!


no alot of the fuss is lack of support hassle to do stuff like monitor hardware temps usage and so on because lack of gadget / plugin support within win8 for testers of hardware windows 8 is a nightmare.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smaudioz*
> 
> I hope you use commas in your reviews rickcooperjr.


no I dont do written reviews of issues and such with hardware I do phone or person to person explanations along with alot of facetime on skype and such explaining issues or things I dont like or have issues with I have an employee ID for most of the companies I test for and call directly to tech / R & D / or sometimes have chats directly with the big wigs in these areas / companies.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

If you are going to post a bunch of off topic crap no one cares about at least edit your prior post instead of going double.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Anyone else noticed beta smoothing out slightly after update?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I just joined a server, just ran. And felt like COD....I think they changed the sprint speed with the new 67mb patch...going to do some more testing to confirm

EDIT:
HOLY CRAP they've screwed up again.
With squad sprint feels like I'm superman running....I can't quite emphasise how much differerent this is.
AM I THE ONLY ONE to notice?

Also - rubbish at them patching it for crashes: SURPRISE EA...:


----------



## smaudioz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> no I dont do written reviews of issues and such with hardware I do phone person to person explanations along with alot of facetime on skype and such explaining issues or things I dont like or have issues with I have an employee ID for most of the companies I test for and call directly to tech / R & D / or sometimes have chats directly with the big wigs in these areas / companies.


Your posts are hard to read. Please at least try to use structured sentences for everybody's sake.


----------



## smaudioz

I don't know about since the patch but the run speed is just like BF3 and I think it is fine, it doesn't seem too fast or too slow.


----------



## MerkageTurk

what FOV are you running it at; this may be the cause.


----------



## redalert

Im getting no packet flow since the last update. Now I gotta fix it.


----------



## amd655

Uninstalled both BF3/BF4 even Bad Company 2, bored sideways of the entire franchise TBH.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I really don't understand the win8 hate. ZOMG NO START BUTTON... ok, press win button and start typing = win!


Or just use something like Classic Shell or ClassicStart8 and be done with it. I don't use them myself but I often suggest Classic Shell to some of my clients when they buy new PCs and they love it.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker*
> 
> or just use something like Classic Shell or ClassicStart8 and be done with it. I don't use them myself but I often suggest Classic Shell to some of my clients when they buy new PCs and they love it.


This + this = win8>win7

though, as iv'e said before, i have been using winkey+typing in win7 for ages. It's the exact same thing, only looks different, with more options.

Just don't launch programs from metro. Only use it as a search function.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Uninstalled both BF3/BF4 even Bad Company 2, bored sideways of the entire franchise TBH.


You on ssd? the amount of times you have uninstalled bf3 will require a new one soon lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> what FOV are you running it at; this may be the cause.


120 - I was using it beforehand too.
I'l make a comparison with videos myself - see if there is a difference.
SERIOUSLY feels as if there has been a SPEED boost in running.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> You on ssd? the amount of times you have uninstalled bf3 will require a new one soon lol


Naaa x79 rig is down but i had them on hag , only had BF3 and BF4 Beta on Force, but that don't matter as it now has no OS currently after messing the OS up with ccleaner


----------



## smaudioz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 120 - I was using it beforehand too.
> I'l make a comparison with videos myself - see if there is a difference.
> SERIOUSLY feels as if there has been a SPEED boost in running.


You're imagining it. I just tried it and it's exactly the same.


----------



## redalert

When I had the FOV set to 120 it felt like I was running at full speed at default or like 90 it felt and look alot slower not sure why though.


----------



## amd655

Anything above 90 will look like you are on crack and make you visually run faster, but in game you are the same speed... odd.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SomeDooD*
> 
> Matimi0 is also pretty good Battlefield YouTuber (friends with LevelCap who was mentioned before).
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Matimi0/
> 
> Also I love me some RussianBadger, he's pretty funny.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/TheRussianBadger/


Forgot about them...yep agreed.
Doom49 if you want to watch funny vids...and obviously Battlefield Friends.


----------



## chughes13x

Just got Win 8 Pro (64 Bit installed) for $39 off eBay (seller sent me key via message).

Performance on the beta is like night and day when compared to Win 7 Ultimate. It's for the most part stutter free!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> so who exactly is the AMD worship master your the one rocking the AMD name.
> 
> I also want to state I am far from a AMD worshiper I flat out go with whatever offers best bang for buck or offers best performance for task I am doing and I would also like to say this I only say what I have because I am so tired of the AMD FX 8320-8350 bashing where others say go I5 that has been unjustly going on which facts are games are now supporting 4+ cores more efficiently and way better multi threading altogether so that advice is now not so good to advise I5's plane quads over 8320-8350 8 cores and proof is now coming to light is all im saying.




LLEEELL


----------



## skupples

You won't see a large range of fully multithreaded games until ~2015.

My living room space heater is a SLI 480+ bulldozer tower. It runs @ 5.2 w/ 2 cores disabled.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You won't see a large range of fully multithreaded games until ~2015.
> 
> My living room space heater is a SLI 480+ bulldozer tower. It runs @ 5.2 w/ 2 cores disabled.


LEL


----------



## Ghost12

That benchmark chart is nonsense Imo, laughable using a broken beta to guage cpu tier performance lol I have no bias either way but most people are struggling with unknowns, os gpu drivers, cpu spikes etc. I have spent the best part of today trying to help my brother in law get anything approaching playable on a 3770k and 670 ftw.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> That benchmark chart is nonsense Imo, laughable using a broken beta to guage cpu tier performance lol I have no bias either way but most people are struggling with unknowns, os gpu drivers, cpu spikes etc. I have spent the best part of today trying to help my brother in law get anything approaching playable on a 3770k and 670 ftw.


Bu but we are all gauging everything from this so called "BETA" lol.

Pre-ALPHA more like it


----------



## gtdavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Bu but we are all gauging everything from this so called "BETA" lol.
> 
> Pre-ALPHA more like it


Lucky we are not so far from release date (21 days)


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Bu but we are all gauging everything from this so called "BETA" lol.
> 
> Pre-ALPHA more like it


Oh no pre alpha was worse, was all white from the start lol


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Oh no pre alpha was worse, was all white from the start lol


LOL!

Damn i miss BF3 Alpha, it was actually awesome to play.




First time seeing the new FB engine....

VS the Beta we have for BF4................... ROFL


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> what FOV are you running it at; this may be the cause.


What is a good FOV to run at for 1920x1200? I think I'm using 85 now and it seems okay, but I haven't really played with it.


----------



## ihatelolcats

i like 90


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> What is a good FOV to run at for 1920x1200? I think I'm using 85 now and it seems okay, but I haven't really played with it.


95 personally.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

You uninstalled it yet are still here.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> You uninstalled it yet are still here.


Uninstalled so that manes you are banished from the DICE bandcamp thread :/


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> What is a good FOV to run at for 1920x1200? I think I'm using 85 now and it seems okay, but I haven't really played with it.


@1080 I play with 70. May change if I ever get a replacement pcb for my 1440p korean.


----------



## Jack Mac

70FOV? Howudodat? I like 110 tbh.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

What makes the difference of FOV?
I just set it to 120 - the more I can see the better no?


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> What makes the difference of FOV?
> I just set it to 120 - the more I can see the better no?


Same here I max everything out I like to see whats coming from a very far distance and still be around 100 or more FPS solid which I do get lowwest I have ever seen was 70 FPS and it was a one time fluke.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Same here I max everything out I like to see whats coming from a very far distance and still be around 100 or more FPS solid which I do get lowwest I have ever seen was 70 FPS and it was a one time fluke.


I guess I could reduce it to hit a little higher frames!


----------



## skupples

FOV is a dangerous tool for those on multiple monitors. I have personally made my self motion sick from tweaking FOV too much in certain games. Most recently, outlast.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> FOV is a dangerous tool for those on multiple monitors. I have personally made my self motion sick from tweaking FOV too much in certain games. Most recently, outlast.


Yes I agree but for some reason I couldnt get my crossfire to work right in eyefinity or in general eyefinity to work right 5760 x 1080 on BF4 lol this is all on my secondary rig a near clone to sig rig except uses 2x hd 6970's highly overclocked in crossfire. I want to point out eyefinity on main sig rig is 7680 x 1600 aka 3x 2560 x 1600 30 or 32 inch screens cant remember lol.


----------



## skupples

dat screen.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

So um... was this patch ment to do anything... at all... seems exactly the same


----------



## iPDrop

Anybody know what the best Nvidia driver is for BF4 on Windows 7?


----------



## theilya

Got free windows 8 through my university. Spend entire day reinstalling and fine running overclocks and trying to work around the god damned metro.
Finally able to play without problems at 1440 on ultra. 80 fps on average p


----------



## selk22

Well after the patch I can confirm that the game without using AA is indeed using less Vram, not sure if the frames are better by any means but I suppose that is an improvement.


----------



## theturbofd

Thinking of more video topics. Any one have any ideas?


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Thinking of more video topics. Any one have any ideas?


Hello, as a big fan your videos I'd love to see one done attacking vehicles. I know that for example tanks take different amounts of damage based on where you strike it. I'd like to see such a video as I find my tank being taken out by a single RPG.

Another video I'd like to see would be how to effectively fly a helicopter. The helicopters in BF4 are now much easier to fly than in BF3, but a few tips on control, loadouts, etc would be helpful.

Another topic would be vehicle load outs and armament.

Thank you, and keep of the great work!


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Well after the patch I can confirm that the game without using AA is indeed using less Vram, not sure if the frames are better by any means but I suppose that is an improvement.


Great, ill have to try it out and see what if any difference is occuring.

How many less mb's is your card now using?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

The stuttering is just out of control.

Making the game completely unplayable.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Hello, as a big fan your videos I'd love to see one done attacking vehicles. I know that for example tanks take different amounts of damage based on where you strike it. I'd like to see such a video as I find my tank being taken out by a single RPG.
> 
> Another video I'd like to see would be how to effectively fly a helicopter. The helicopters in BF4 are now much easier to fly than in BF3, but a few tips on control, loadouts, etc would be helpful.
> 
> Another topic would be vehicle load outs and armament.
> 
> Thank you, and keep of the great work!


Ok expect a video on attacking vehicles soon :]


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Anybody know what the best Nvidia driver is for BF4 on Windows 7?


331.40

nvidia bf4 driver

top result.

one rpg taking out a tank? That makes me sad... The more i hear, the less I wanna buy it.
(same stuff in arma3, makes me sad, but I got that for 20$ a year ago)


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> *one rpg taking out a tank?* That makes me sad... The more i hear, the less I wanna buy it.
> (same stuff in arma3, makes me sad, but I got that for 20$ a year ago)


When, how, what? it takes me 4 rpgs to the ass end of a tank to kill it...


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> When, how, what? it takes me 4 rpgs to the ass end of a tank to kill it...


This..


----------



## Caz

Wow, the patch made this game SO much better. Hope the launch is like butter.









Much more playable.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 331.40
> 
> nvidia bf4 driver
> 
> top result.
> 
> one rpg taking out a tank? That makes me sad... The more i hear, the less I wanna buy it.
> (same stuff in arma3, makes me sad, but I got that for 20$ a year ago)


The most damage a rpg/ main tank gun can do is 55 damage with a shot dead center in the backside of the tank. Unless there is some sort of bug its not possible to one shot a tank. IIRC you can do max damage if you hit the backside of the turret also. Xfactor made a video about it yesterday


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dat screen.


trust me at 7680 x 1600 res on FPS games you get a sore neck and eyes hurt when you play hardcore for a bit but all in all man the experience is immersive and down right staggering when you can do so maxxed out be aware at that res antistrophic filtering and msaa realy dont help image quality and often will cause issues so I sometimes have to turn them down or off the issue isnt FPS it is input lag.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> *one rpg taking out a tank?* That makes me sad... The more i hear, the less I wanna buy it.
> (same stuff in arma3, makes me sad, but I got that for 20$ a year ago)
> 
> 
> 
> When, how, what? it takes me 4 rpgs to the ass end of a tank to kill it...
Click to expand...

you are aware on modern tanks an RPG is like shooting it with a machine gun hint it is called reactive armor and also there is a compression barrier on modern tanks to allow sides and bottoms of tank to flex so pressure doesnt build so high in tank to make passengers eyes pop out and kill them I know I have several family members that have recently returned from Irag which were in these tanks and such.

This is how tanks roll over land mines and hop around like they hit a weird ramp without damage and crew not injured my brother had video from live combat of a modified reactive armored abrahms tank rolling over 6 or more landmines all literally in a pile it had so much bang the tank literally was standing on backend almost flipped it and then when it landed just kept on going. He also showed them being hit by RPG's and well they shrugged it off like it was nothing . He even showwed me video of them taking tanks thru insurgence hideouts / buildings and leveling big buildings and still driving out of them.


----------



## mtbiker033

Whatever that update was today either made it worse or I was just on really bad servers, tried three and it was worse. The server client must be as bad as the game client.

Cpu usage about the same and abysmal gpu usage, I should try single gpu it probably runs better.

So glad I didn't pre-order


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

*Battlefield 4 Open Beta - Nvidia Surround - GTX 670 3-Way SLI:*



Here's a triple-monitor tour of the Siege of Shanghai map in the Battlefield 4 Open Beta. Conquest Large game mode, maxed out textures!


----------



## daays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> [quote name="Aussiejuggalo" url="/t/1375478/official-battlefield-4-information-discussion-thread/5020#post_20943645"][quote name="skupples" url="/t/1375478/official-battlefield-4-information-discussion-thread/5020#post_20943569"]*one rpg taking out a tank?* That makes me sad... The more i hear, the less I wanna buy it.(same stuff in arma3, makes me sad, but I got that for 20$ a year ago)


When, how, what? it takes me 4 rpgs to the ass end of a tank to kill it...[/quote]you are aware on modern tanks an RPG is like shooting it with a machine gun hint it is called reactive armor and also there is a compression barrier on modern tanks to allow sides and bottoms of tank to flex so pressure doesnt build so high in tank to make passengers eyes pop out and kill them I know I have several family members that have recently returned from Irag which were in these tanks and such.This is how tanks roll over land mines and hop around like they hit a weird ramp without damage and crew not injured my brother had video from live combat of a modified reactive armored abrahms tank rolling over 6 or more landmines all literally in a pile it had so much bang the tank literally was standing on backend almost flipped it and then when it landed just kept on going. He also showed them being hit by RPG's and well they shrugged it off like it was nothing . He even showwed me video of them taking tanks thru insurgence hideouts / buildings and leveling big buildings and still driving out of them.[/QUOTE]

u wot m8?

If you lost your period key, let me know and I'll help you find it. Also, where's Irag? Is that anywhere near Iraq?


----------



## rickcooperjr

LOL no I didnt lose my period key multi tasking jumping between machines doing hardware testing I am testing on 6 gaming machines all testing different hardware and such part of my job lol


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> *Battlefield 4 Open Beta - Nvidia Surround - GTX 670 3-Way SLI:*
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a triple-monitor tour of the Siege of Shanghai map in the Battlefield 4 Open Beta. Conquest Large game mode, maxed out textures!


nice I do notice that is 6030 x 1200 and I got some advice remove the bezels to make the gap between screens far less I am running 7680x1600 res on 3x dell 2560x1600 that I removed the bezels and even have a special monitor mount system that has articulating arms and such to make alot more adjustable without my bezels I have like 1/16th or less of an inch or so total between monitors which makes it so much more immersive and easier on the eyes.

I am sorry bezel gap erks me while gaming all my setups I remove the bezels for eyefinity / Nvidia surround and so on.

I believe this is a debezeled video to show the difference http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIrH4zn64no another no bezel setup http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jd_vGnzcIpQ


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Well im gonna try Win 8 on my sig rig and see how we go, I dont mind having to run 8 for BF4 or change to it altogether but really shouldnt have to


----------



## skyn3t

BF4 had a small update today but after this freaking update look what happen every time i join the game










anyone I had update PB all cleaned the browser cache nothing can cure this darn thing.

anyone


----------



## valtopps

I RAN THE UPDATE IT WAS FINE?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> trust me at 7680 x 1600 res on FPS games you get a sore neck and eyes hurt when you play hardcore for a bit but all in all man the experience is immersive and down right staggering when you can do so maxxed out be aware at that res antistrophic filtering and msaa realy dont help image quality and often will cause issues so I sometimes have to turn them down or off the issue isnt FPS it is input lag.


You are too close to your screens then...

HEY, PEOPLE... I'm just going off of what some one else said.... Now I can't seem to figure out where it went... I see some edits though...









As I have clearly stated, Iv'e been on the fence about modern BF games since bf3 beta.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> trust me at 7680 x 1600 res on FPS games you get a sore neck and eyes hurt when you play hardcore for a bit but all in all man the experience is immersive and down right staggering when you can do so maxxed out be aware at that res antistrophic filtering and msaa realy dont help image quality and often will cause issues so I sometimes have to turn them down or off the issue isnt FPS it is input lag.
> 
> 
> 
> You are too close to your screens then...
> 
> HEY, PEOPLE... I'm just going off of what some one else said.... Now I can't seem to figure out where it went... I see some edits though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I have clearly stated, Iv'e been on the fence about modern BF games since bf3 beta.
Click to expand...

No I'm not to close to my screens I use a wrap around effect for my racing / sim flight and aerial dog fight games which I play alot that was the whole point of my eyefinity setup lol for use of my peripherals trust me in FPS games I set back farther to help but over time it causes eye strain and the way the side screens often blur / stretch effect more than main screen also is a factor not many games do the eyefinity / Nvidia surround completely perfect.


----------



## ivr56

So a bit of a update.
Keyboard/Mouse works! But only in Spectator.
Still can't actually play the game.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valtopps*
> 
> I RAN THE UPDATE IT WAS FINE?


Uh....are you asking a question or making a statement?

Seriously, the grammar in this thread is out of hand. I make my share of mistakes, but some of you guys don't even use periods!

LOL, I find myself having to catch my breath after reading some of these posts.


----------



## skyn3t

For anyone with the issue after the small patch today here is the fix

*BF4, DX error Fix same old as BF3
*

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> BF4 had a small update today but after this freaking update look what happen every time i join the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone I had update PB all cleaned the browser cache nothing can cure this darn thing.
> 
> anyone
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Ok here is the fix same old fix used in BF3
> 
> This is DX issue Fix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navigate to
> C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 4 Beta\__Installer\directx
> and delete *redist* directory with all .cab file and .exe /.dll inside.
> go back to Origin right click on BF4 and select "*Repair Install*" wait a bit til is get's fixed.
> and go play the game again
> If the problem continue delete PunkBuster Directory
> C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 4 Beta "*pb*"
> Download it here
> run the setup and choose the BF4 Beta and click update.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## CannedBullets

Man, the area around the collapsed skyscraper is glitchy as hell. Its so easy to get trapped.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Man, the area around the collapsed skyscraper is glitchy as hell. Its so easy to get trapped.


Yeah, it sure its. I hope they patch the game so not as much dust is kicked up when you collapse a building. The dust just makes everything look so bland and grey.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Playing beta on Win 8 with sig rig on a really old Seagate 320GB HDD... CPUs at 100% but mother of god its smooth as silk


----------



## skywarp00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Playing beta on Win 8 with sig rig on a really old Seagate 320GB HDD... CPUs at 100% but mother of god its smooth as silk


so u really do need windows 8 to get it that smooth?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywarp00*
> 
> so u really do need windows 8 to get it that smooth?


Just try it, dont do a full install do a dual boot or run it on a spare HDD it seemed to help me. when I can get in, im getting punkbuster kicked now









Anyone know how to fix this? keep getting it now Im testing on 8, its really annoying


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Just try it, dont do a full install do a dual boot or run it on a spare HDD it seemed to help me. when I can get in, im getting punkbuster kicked now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know how to fix this? keep getting it now Im testing on 8, its really annoying


Five post above your head FIX


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Five post above your head FIX


Forgot to add I tried that, mines punkbuster B not A


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Forgot to add I tried that, mines punkbuster B not A


Mine did fix, have you try update the PB manually?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Mine did fix, have you try update the PB manually?


Yeah tried that, I'll try again later tho had to go back on Win 7

I cant believe how smooth it runs on Win 8 tho and my CPU was 100% the whole time


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Yeah tried that, I'll try again later tho had to go back on Win 7
> 
> I cant believe how smooth it runs on Win 8 tho and my CPU was 100% the whole time


yup that game pushes a lot juice from our hardware. besides it still beta graphics may be better after final product. so expect more usage.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Great, ill have to try it out and see what if any difference is occuring.
> 
> How many less mb's is your card now using?


Went from around 1470-1500 to 1300-1400 so I see it as an improvment


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> yup that game pushes a lot juice from our hardware. besides it still beta graphics may be better after final product. so expect more usage.


Well hopefully the final will be better cpu optimized, atm my 2500Ks at 4GHz its as high as I can get it till watercooling and its getting bent over and... yeah


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

So no one knows how the leaning works?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> So no one knows how the leaning works?


If you mean how to use it

You walk up to a corner on a pillar or wall then the gun will go on an angle, scope in and you lean out. Also works if your crouched behind something


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Went from around 1470-1500 to 1300-1400 so I see it as an improvment


That's great to hear. I'm pushing close to 2000mbs on 2GB cards so a decrease of 100-200mbs of VRam would be great.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> If you mean how to use it
> 
> You walk up to a corner on a pillar or wall then the gun will go on an angle, scope in and you lean out. Also works if your crouched behind something


Like what keys do you press and what effect does it have?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Like what keys do you press and what effect does it have?


No keys as far as I know you just go close to a corner then when the gun tilts you can scope in and it will lean out. It gives a hell of a lot of cover but with all the explosives in the game its kinda pointless

Just going off my experience with the game tho


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Like what keys do you press and what effect does it have?


Yeah, seems like it is automatic.


----------



## Timu

Load times are now better but performance isn't really that big of a difference.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Performance isn't any difference.
That said for the hell of trying I played around with different drivers, all of them had horrible stutter, only the beta driver worked flawlessly for me!
Then I played around with vsync and triple buffering. I found that, that gave me a more solid fps and a lower General fps (ie. Minimum went from 35 to 40).
I should say post patch my CPU usage is lower. My 8 threads aren't being used as much

*EDIT:*
I take back my comment on EA doing a good job with the implementation of the controller.
They've definitely done a better job vs BF3...but binding the same "veteran" buttons as I have on console is IMPOSSIBLE.
RB on the controller ends up always being spot out on a tank/heli etc - no matter what I do.
SELECT also always opens battlelog and can't be bound to anything else it seems - utterly ******ed.
I basically can't use any vehicles with the controller.

OH AND - there should be inverted flight differences for both mouse and controller.
I fly inverted with the mouse and CANNOT fly inverted with the mouse.

I should say I wasn't as precise with the controller - but oh my god did I have so much fun using a controller over using the keyboard on PC! It felt "right" and when I was shooting etc vibrations were going down my hand due to the controller shaking


----------



## Timu

Awesome vid, lol.


----------



## Jodiuh

Ok, so just switched to Windows 8 and I have notice a slight increase in FPS as well as very minimal stuttering. Though I'm still @ 60% GPU usage, so perhaps my CPU is just not gonna cut it.

Let me just say that Windows 8 is garbage. Metro is a travesty and the lack of Aero glass makes EVERYTHING look terrible. Also, LOVE the complete lack of last known good configuration...thanks MS, gonna make my OCing trials a major PITA. Had to do a system restore and reinstall BF3 and 4...thanks MS. Open a picture or a pdf and there's no close button. Task manager no longer lists total processes and overall looks awful. It's the little things that piss me off the most. Like when we lost the ability to disable a network adapter from the systray in Vista/7. Why eliminate this stuff?

TL;DR Windows 8 BLOWS.

































































Oh, and I was getting that pb communication error til I updated it.


----------



## smaudioz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> yup that game pushes a lot juice from our hardware. besides it still beta graphics may be better after final product. so expect more usage.


It's a beta and they said they are going to optimise it more, surely you should be expecting less usage in the released game, not more (and more than 100%? I don't think that's actually possible).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> perhaps my CPU is just not gonna cut it.


You are insane.


----------



## The-racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Ok, so just switched to Windows 8 and I have notice a slight increase in FPS as well as very minimal stuttering. Though I'm still @ 60% GPU usage, so perhaps my CPU is just not gonna cut it.
> 
> Let me just say that Windows 8 is garbage. Metro is a travesty and the lack of Aero glass makes EVERYTHING look terrible. Also, LOVE the complete lack of last known good configuration...thanks MS, gonna make my OCing trials a major PITA. Had to do a system restore and reinstall BF3 and 4...thanks MS. Open a picture or a pdf and there's no close button. Task manager no longer lists total processes and overall looks awful. It's the little things that piss me off the most. Like when we lost the ability to disable a network adapter from the systray in Vista/7. Why eliminate this stuff?
> 
> TL;DR Windows 8 BLOWS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I was getting that pb communication error til I updated it.


I had thesame experience in the beginning.
Now...
I would never want Win7 again








And no , i'm not trolling.
I'm serious .


----------



## BakerMan1971

Had a quick blast on the patched version last night, and it was a little smoother
load times are ridiculous though, but it must be a bug, because I can hear the game way before I get to join.
it's installed on my SSD which loads BF3 maps just fine.


----------



## skywarp00

seems windows 8 ftw?

http://www.gamepur.com/news/12344-another-battlefield-4-pc-beta-windows-7-vs-windows-8-performance-comparison.html


----------



## HMBR

anyone else noticed this problem?


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywarp00*
> 
> seems windows 8 ftw?
> 
> http://www.gamepur.com/news/12344-another-battlefield-4-pc-beta-windows-7-vs-windows-8-performance-comparison.html


I would rather go back to ME


----------



## gtdavid

Hey guys,
Just wondered - how good should be Battlefield 4 Digital Deluxe?


----------



## 352227

Using Ultra settings I'm getting min 60 fps on 60MHz 2560x1440 monitor using GTX 670 2GB SLI, i7-4770k(not overclocked), 16GB 2400MHz XMP memory and Samsung 840 Pro SSD.

Happy out!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Ok, so just switched to Windows 8 and I have notice a slight increase in FPS as well as very minimal stuttering. Though I'm still @ 60% GPU usage, so perhaps my CPU is just not gonna cut it.
> 
> Let me just say that Windows 8 is garbage. Metro is a travesty and the lack of Aero glass makes EVERYTHING look terrible. Also, LOVE the complete lack of last known good configuration...thanks MS, gonna make my OCing trials a major PITA. Had to do a system restore and reinstall BF3 and 4...thanks MS. Open a picture or a pdf and there's no close button. Task manager no longer lists total processes and overall looks awful. It's the little things that piss me off the most. Like when we lost the ability to disable a network adapter from the systray in Vista/7. Why eliminate this stuff?
> 
> TL;DR Windows 8 BLOWS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I was getting that pb communication error til I updated it.


Yup - small things like that will never make me change from Win7.
Even if there is a 10FPS difference in games, I'll take the hit - end of the day I'm running around 45fps solidly on ultra
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HMBR*
> 
> 
> 
> anyone else noticed this problem?


It is like playing a game of spot the difference, but I'm losing at it haha
Can't see what's wrong! Please point it out for me!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtdavid*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Just wondered - how good should be Battlefield 4 Digital Deluxe?


Not worth it. Unless you want some battlepacks which you can unlock anyway?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Can't see what's wrong! Please point it out for me!


The city disappears...


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtdavid*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Just wondered - how good should be Battlefield 4 Digital Deluxe?


Personally I am not giving EA/Dice my pre-order money after what they did to us loyal customers with BF3 & premium (I will probably get flak for this)
my (and my friends') stance is this. We gave them money up front while they were developing a game
then they announced premium which was the cost of the game again, so double

might have lived with that if the mother of all insults hadn't then occurred, they released BF3 Premium Edition for pretty much the standard single game price, not ONCE offering the loyal customer base a discounted premium upgrade package.

in the end to get premium (more recently) I just bought the whole game again @ £17 which was still cheaper than the separate premium offer of £20

Way to kick your fans in the teeth eh?

so no, they are not getting a purchase until a combined BF4/Premium is announced and priced right.


----------



## gtdavid

I don't know about that but we managed to get 100 copies of Battlefield 4 Digital Deluxe Edition for 28% off retail price.
Thought many of you would find it interesting deal.


----------



## HMBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> It is like playing a game of spot the difference, but I'm losing at it haha
> Can't see what's wrong! Please point it out for me!


the "mist" hiding the background you see on the bottom picture switches on and off in a strange manner, according to mouse movement, in some specific places, it looks... wrong.
like for that specific capture it was so obvious moving the mouse slightly would enable or disable it.


----------



## smaudioz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtdavid*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Just wondered - how good should be Battlefield 4 Digital Deluxe?


Pretty much no better than the normal one, why? Definitely not worth the extra cost.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> The city disappears...


ah I thought it was taken at two separate locations, but yes you're right.
In fact I've never noticed a city there when I've played.


----------



## HMBR

another example, top picture was taken by another person, bottom by me, exact same settings were used


----------



## gtdavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smaudioz*
> 
> Pretty much no better than the normal one, why? Definitely not worth the extra cost.


We managed to get limited amount of Digital Deluxe for 28% off retail price. Thought some of you might find it interesting!


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HMBR*
> 
> 
> 
> anyone else noticed this problem?


When the skyscraper falls the dust fills the area for the rest of the match. So the city is still there, you just can't see it because of the dust.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

CPU is such a huge bottleneck in this game...kinda sad...

I get around 115% Power in FC3 and in BF4 im lookin at only ~85% power.... I sure hope they optimize the game....


----------



## HMBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> When the skyscraper falls the dust fills the area for the rest of the match. So the city is still there, you just can't see it because of the dust.


it was destroyed in both cases, the captures you see were taken 1s apart, the mouse movement switches it on and off, 90% of the time it is off while I'm playing but in some areas it switches on (and it's very obvious, I can make it appear or disappear by moving the mouse not much)


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HMBR*
> 
> it was destroyed in both cases, the captures you see were taken 1s apart, the mouse movement switches it on and off, 90% of the time it is off while I'm playing but in some areas it switches on (and it's very obvious, I can make it appear or disappear by moving the mouse not much)


Ah, ok. Hopefully just a glitch that will get fixed on release.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smaudioz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> perhaps my CPU is just not gonna cut it.
> 
> 
> 
> You are insane.
Click to expand...

I had to RMA the 4670K and Hero so I'm actually on an i5 760 @ 3.6 Ghz right now. I sure do wish Intel would have provided a $350 6 core w/ no HT for socket 1150 though. That would have solved all my problems.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> I had thesame experience in the beginning.
> Now...
> I would never want Win7 again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no , i'm not trolling.
> I'm serious .


Well, it's definitely leaner. And I have found a program called AeroGlass that at least gives me back my transparency.

http://glass8.berlios.de/

Still, there's just no reason to remove things like last known good configuration, the F8 menu, or the start button. Also, nice to see my GPU is still bouncing around 800 Mhz and 50% power when browsing Firefox...ugh.

Anyone else having issues w/ BF4 and BF3 Battlelog not showing ping times right now?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I had to RMA the 4670K and Hero so I'm actually on an i5 760 @ 3.6 Ghz right now. I sure do wish Intel would have provided a $350 6 core w/ no HT for socket 1150 though. That would have solved all my problems.
> 
> Anyone else having issues w/ BF4 and BF3 Battlelog not showing ping times right now?


never has worked right for me from day 1. in bf3 and bf4 it'll always display the ping times when I go from origin to click play game, then whenever I refresh the server list, gone. every time. I'm on chrome browser. does the same thing in opera...it becomes a guessing game


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> Using Ultra settings I'm getting min 60 fps on 60MHz 2560x1440 monitor using GTX 670 2GB SLI, i7-4770k(not overclocked), 16GB 2400MHz XMP memory and Samsung 840 Pro SSD.
> 
> Happy out!


60*M*hz monitor? Dayyyyyyyyyummmmmmm where can I get me one of those?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HMBR*
> 
> 
> 
> anyone else noticed this problem?


I've never even seen that city before  It's probably because I play on low


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I've never even seen that city before  It's probably because *I play on low*


ouch.


----------



## Panzerfury

After the update i got higher GPU utilization. My two 670 are now in the 90-98% usage (I still get fps drops sometimes, but it's much better).
I haven't checked CPU usage, but i guess it's the same as before, which according to task manager is 100%.

Using windows 8.1
My 2500k is at 4700 MHz


----------



## HMBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> 60*M*hz monitor? Dayyyyyyyyyummmmmmm where can I get me one of those?
> I've never even seen that city before  It's probably because I play on low


I was not running close to low, but I think even on low the city is almost always visible here, there seems to be some problem more specific to my computer hardware/software combination I guess, but the rest is normal, no freezes or anything to different to report.

and here another example, running with the "high" profile,
this is before the skyscraper destruction and the change is a lot more subtle but still quite obvious when you move the mouse so little and see a layer of smoke switching on and off


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Honestly - sprint speed doesn't feel or look different to anyone?
Here's some video evidence of it - post and pre patch - hopefully the clip is long enough for you guys to see the difference:


----------



## Seid Dark

This is weird. My RAM is having some stability problems and I already ordered new ones. Meanwhile I underclocked them from 1866 to 1333MHz and also set worse timings (11-11-11-30 3T). This had strange effect on BF4 beta performance, previously I had almost constant 60fps on Ultra, now there's a lot of fps drops and more stuttering. In other games slower RAM doesn't have much effect but in this beta it almost ruined my performance. Maybe newest version of Frostbite engine doesn't like combination of loose timings and low clock speed?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Honestly - sprint speed doesn't feel or look different to anyone?
> Here's some video evidence of it - post and pre patch - hopefully the clip is long enough for you guys to see the difference:


NO DIFFERENCE, you have turned your FOV up massively, that is why.

First clip looks like 80-90 FOV, after it is fish eyed at 120 FOV lol.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> NO DIFFERENCE, you have turned your FOV up massively, that is why.
> 
> First clip looks like 80-90 FOV, after it is fish eyed at 120 FOV lol.


Again, if you watched the video - you'll hear: "people say I've changed my FOV, but I maxed that at 120 in both examples".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> This is weird. My RAM is having some stability problems and I already ordered new ones. Meanwhile I underclocked them from 1866 to 1333MHz and also set worse timings (11-11-11-30 3T). This had strange effect on BF4 beta performance, previously I had almost constant 60fps on Ultra, now there's a lot of fps drops and more stuttering. In other games slower RAM doesn't have much effect but in this beta it almost ruined my performance. Maybe newest version of Frostbite engine doesn't like combination of loose timings and low clock speed?


You might notice a difference under 1600mhz and especially if you got CAS11 timings. There isn't MUCH in it - but BF4 uses more RAM than I've seen in any games I've ever played. I get around 6.35GB usage - so it will play effect to your FPS.

I must ask though:
Why are you DOWNCLOCKING and Loosening up timings!?
From OC'ing I know that's a sign of two things - both being bad news for you:
1. RAM is dead, needs to be RMA'ed
2. RAM isn't fully compatible with your board

There's always the third option:
3. Your board sucks at OC'ing / RAM capabilities (but that's a bit from the past now)

Are you OC'ed on your CPU?
How do you know your RAM is unstable?
Have you tried STOCK bios and RAM timings/speed/voltage set? In other words a stock CPU clock and stock bios (no settings changed apart from the ones stated)

I dealt with BSOD's for over a month trying to OC my PC - ended up being 1 dead RAM module that couldn't cope with anything - so I HIGHLY HIGHLY suggest you get that checked out and not downclock your RAM.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Again, if you watched the video - you'll hear: "people say I've changed my FOV, but I maxed that at 120 in both examples"


And it is clearly not maxed in the first clip, the difference in FOV is clear for everyone to see o.0


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> And it is clearly not maxed in the first clip, the difference in FOV is clear for everyone to see o.0


I'll reduce my FOV to the stock amount and re-test then (90 if I'm not mistaken)
But I can guarantee you the FOV was the same. Believe it or not.


----------



## smaudioz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Honestly - sprint speed doesn't feel or look different to anyone?
> Here's some video evidence of it - post and pre patch - hopefully the clip is long enough for you guys to see the difference:


Your FOV looks different in those 2 clips to me.


----------



## smaudioz

Do it again, find an empty server, make sure your FOV is set to the same default value each time and run through the same bit of open ground.

Actually nm of course you can't do that as you won't be able to test the pre-patched version anymore, but anyways, your FOV is definitely different in the 2nd clip.


----------



## The-racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Well, it's definitely leaner. And I have found a program called AeroGlass that at least gives me back my transparency.
> 
> http://glass8.berlios.de/


Nice adition!
Thx dude!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smaudioz*
> 
> Do it again, find an empty server, make sure your FOV is set to the same default value each time and run through the same bit of open ground.


I intend to do just that. I'll do it now.


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I must ask though:
> Why are you DOWNCLOCKING and Loosening up timings!?
> From OC'ing I know that's a sign of two things - both being bad news for you:
> 1. RAM is dead, needs to be RMA'ed
> 2. RAM isn't fully compatible with your board
> 
> There's always the third option:
> 3. Your board sucks at OC'ing / RAM capabilities (but that's a bit from the past now)
> 
> Are you OC'ed on your CPU?
> How do you know your RAM is unstable?
> Have you tried STOCK bios and RAM timings/speed/voltage set? In other words a stock CPU clock and stock bios (no settings changed apart from the ones stated)
> 
> I dealt with BSOD's for over a month trying to OC my PC - ended up being 1 dead RAM module that couldn't cope with anything - so I HIGHLY HIGHLY suggest you get that checked out and not downclock your RAM.


Ever since I sold my old Team Elite 1333Mhz sticks to friend and installed these Patriot ones there's been some BSOD's, error name was "memory management". CPU has been 4,4GHz from the day I bought it but RAM is at stock speed and timings. Since I don't have new RAM modules yet (ordered G.Skill 1866 Ares) I downclocked (it's more stable now, performance problems aside).

RMA will take couple of weeks at least so I didn't want any downtime. Full model of this Patriot memory was Intel Extreme Masters 1866MHz, it has XMP profile and is supposedly Intel certified. Asus boards generally have very good compatibility so I don't think problems are caused by that. I will of course make some stability tests using Memtest86+ before I send these failed ones back to Amazon.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtdavid*
> 
> We managed to get limited amount of Digital Deluxe for 28% off retail price. Thought some of you might find it interesting!


what we don't find interesting is your incessant spam


----------



## aidhanc

My system seems to run it better than I expected, excluding the occasional stuttering/frame drops.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Ever since I sold my old Team Elite 1333Mhz sticks to friend and installed these Patriot ones there's been some BSOD's, error name was "memory management". CPU has been 4,4GHz from the day I bought it but RAM is at stock speed and timings. Since I don't have new RAM modules yet (ordered G.Skill 1866 Ares) I downclocked (it's more stable now, performance problems aside).
> 
> RMA will take couple of weeks at least so I didn't want any downtime. Full model of this Patriot memory was Intel Extreme Masters 1866MHz, it has XMP profile and is supposedly Intel certified. Asus boards generally have very good compatibility so I don't think problems are caused by that. I will of course make some stability tests using Memtest86+ before I send these failed ones back to Amazon.


Asus boards have horrible compatibility lol.
Go to stock bios - input your RAM SPD settings and memtest86+ it for over 18hrs - see if you get any errors.
If you get ANY errors at any time - then RMA it straight away.
If you want to determine which module it is - you'll have to memtest86+ each of them separately.

FYI:
Memtest86+ found 0 errors on my RAM.
Prime found them within 5mins.

And seeing as you bought with Amazon - will take you possibly 1 week turnaround.
Call them and/or ask for an exchange. Shouldn't take more than 7 days. Amazon might even be kind enough to send you out new RAM and then you send the faulty one back, so you get 0minutes of downtime. Just call them. They're really reliable with these sorts of things.

EDIT:
Yup -been playing with the FOV - does make a difference as expected. However 90 FOV (default) still feels faster now than it did before the patch - at the same locations.


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Asus boards have horrible compatibility lol.
> Go to stock bios - input your RAM SPD settings and memtest86+ it for over 18hrs - see if you get any errors.
> If you get ANY errors at any time - then RMA it straight away.
> If you want to determine which module it is - you'll have to memtest86+ each of them separately.
> 
> FYI:
> Memtest86+ found 0 errors on my RAM.
> Prime found them within 5mins.
> 
> And seeing as you bought with Amazon - will take you possibly 1 week turnaround.
> Call them and/or ask for an exchange. Shouldn't take more than 7 days. Amazon might even be kind enough to send you out new RAM and then you send the faulty one back, so you get 0minutes of downtime. Just call them. They're really reliable with these sorts of things.


Yeah I already planned to do just that, thanks anyway









I ordered from Amazon UK and since I'm from Finland it makes warranty process a bit more complicated. I don't know yet how much I have to pay for postage etc. Just got text message that my new G.Skill ram arrived to post office, so I don't mind if RMA takes some time. New RAM has better timings than old, I know it doesn't much difference for performance but I have to consider e-peen factor ;D


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Yeah I already planned to do just that, thanks anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered from Amazon UK and since I'm from Finland it makes warranty process a bit more complicated. I don't know yet how much I have to pay for postage etc. Just got text message that my new G.Skill ram arrived to post office, so I don't mind if RMA takes some time. New RAM has better timings than old, I know it doesn't much difference for performance but I have to consider e-peen factor ;D


I see -well if ther'e s afault with it, amazon SHOULD pay the postage - not sure internationally - definitely works like that domestically.


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I see -well if ther'e s afault with it, amazon SHOULD pay the postage - not sure internationally - definitely works like that domestically.


Will ask Amazon customer support about this when I have time. Anyway, I will now stop derailing the thread.


----------



## iARDAs

wow what just happened to sprinting. It's like walking with a different effect but same speed.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I was hoping rubber banding with vehicles would be fixed, its just as bad. so bad. one minute your grinding up against another vehicle, next second, you're 100ft away from each other...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I was hoping rubber banding with vehicles would be fixed, its just as bad. so bad. one minute your grinding up against another vehicle, next second, you're 100ft away from each other...


The BF series has had that problem for a long time


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> The BF series has had that problem for a long time


Well you crash tanks and they bounce all over the place, but you crash helicopters and you go boom.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Well you crash tanks and they bounce all over the place, but you crash helicopters and you go boom.


badda-bing, badda-boom - indeed.
Alternatively you get hit and then go aaaaaahhhhh shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh - then proceed to spamming that "E" button.
The find yourself getting hit by the rotors of the heli after you've gotten out and die anyway.
Then you start cursing the screen and respawn as you accept your faith.
BattlfieldLife.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> badda-bing, badda-boom - indeed.
> Alternatively you get hit and then go aaaaaahhhhh shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh - then proceed to spamming that "E" button.


Umm the other day i crashed helicopters and they went boom similar to jets in bf3. There was no eject to be had.


----------



## smaudioz

You don't need to eject, helicopters in BF3/4 fall to earth at about 10mph, then when they hit the ground they bounce and still don't blow up, you can just wait until it crashes then get out and walk away most of the time.


----------



## Timu

120 FOV> all!!!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

jets in bf3 bounce for me, I can slam in the ground and I bounce, I catch a tele poll, boom


----------



## Seid Dark

BF4 continues tradition of odd physics in DICE games. I shot friendly tank with M320, it started doing a wheelie







I've never seen that in real world but anything is possible in BF.


----------



## keikei

Double Vision - BF4 Chopper Team Supreme! (Battlefield 4 Beta Gameplay/Commentary)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> So no one knows how the leaning works?


'

Whatch this How to lean





PS: Is any of you guys are using *razer orbweaver* with BF4 or used it with BF3 can shade the light if the 8 way movement works good ot still have the bug.


----------



## The-racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> 120 FOV> all!!!


Waiting eagerly to try tonight , first finish this workday...
What would be the advantage ?


----------



## BakerMan1971

heh... balanced for lean

is it me or is that not quite how leaning should work?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> Waiting eagerly to try tonight , first finish this workday...
> What would be the advantage ?


There is no advantage, it squashes everything vertically creating a fish eyed look and makes your game seem faster than it is.

90-95 is the real limit for 1920x1080.

This is 93 FOV on BF3 at 1080p...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> Waiting eagerly to try tonight , first finish this workday...
> What would be the advantage ?


Advantage is that you see more of your surroudings. There's disadvantage too, when you aim down the sights targets became smaller, more difficult to hit. IMO 120 is way too high, 90 max for natural experience.


----------



## The-racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Advantage is that you see more of your surroudings. There's disadvantage too, when you aim down the sights targets became smaller, more difficult to hit. IMO 120 is way too high, 90 max for natural experience.


Owkay








Went back a few pages to find a clip there.
When stretched or "fish-eyed" the suroundings seem to fly by mutch faster.
I'll just keep it the way it is









Thanks guy's


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Advantage is that you see more of your surroudings. There's disadvantage too, when you aim down the sights targets became smaller, more difficult to hit. IMO 120 is way too high, 90 max for natural experience.


120 is perfect for me!!! Though 90 is great too.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Well, it's definitely leaner. And I have found a program called AeroGlass that at least gives me back my transparency.
> 
> http://glass8.berlios.de/
> 
> 
> 
> Nice adition!
> Thx dude!
Click to expand...

Completely hosed my Windows. Avoid.

Also, I really hope they fix Windows 7 performance cause 8 is FUGLY AND ANNOYING!!!!


----------



## amd655

Well i have windows 8 now, not really wanting to rid of all my games etc on hag rig, but force has no OS, so i may put it on there, never had a good experience with 8 even with the damn start menu fix.... it randomly crashes with blue screens for no reason whereas 7 don't


----------



## smaudioz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Completely hosed my Windows. Avoid.


lol

edit: not laughing at the situation, well kind of am, but not in nasty way, just how it was posted was funny
Quote:


> Well, it's definitely leaner. And I have found a program called AeroGlass that at least gives me back my transparency.
> 
> http://glass8.berlios.de/


Quote:


> Nice adition!
> Thx dude!


Quote:


> Completely hosed my Windows. Avoid.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

According to DICE's technical director, we should be seeing some CPU performance optimizations in the next Open Beta patch.


----------



## The-racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smaudioz*
> 
> lol
> 
> edit: not laughing at the situation, well kind of am, but not in nasty way, just how it was posted was funny


I can tell you i'm not having any issues


----------



## bluedevil

Nice did the update, now I have punkbuster issues,uninstalled, now reinstalling.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Nice did the update, now I have punkbuster issues,uninstalled, now reinstalling.


Indeed, it took me a while to figure out the Punkbuster issue last night, I was having an 'eternal loading screen' issue.
as I said before, the game does seem to run a bit smoother now on my sig rig.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Nice did the update, now I have punkbuster issues,uninstalled, now reinstalling.


If you lose your in game settings and key binds etc after the patch copy the files in c/ documents from Bf4 to Bf4 beta.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I'm trying to figure out how dice didn't realize that CPU usage would be an issue... unless they're all running 8-16 core machines at 4.5 GHz or greater... I just dunno how they'd miss this with horrible optimization. oh well. guess that's why beta is called a 'test'...


----------



## mtbiker033

Can DICE please add a toggle for the 3D Map Icons? BF2 it was L-ALT.

There are times when you are between the enemy and your teams icons and it makes them impossible to see, I can't engage the enemy for the huge mega crap ton of blue icons all over the screen. This is the worst thing from BF3 that has been brought over for me. It drives me crazy.


----------



## keikei

Hows does the spotting work? If your cross-hair is over the enemy, does it spot automatically, or you have to press the spotting key? I know theres a new animation for it now.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

I have a question, maybe someone can answer. When you're playing and the radio says "There is a sniper spotted West of your position" - where are they referring to? A west on the map, or to your players left? I can't ever see anyone on the map or mini map when theyve been spotted.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Same key with BF3 for spotting but you perform an "indication" animation with your left hand.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Same key with BF3 for spotting but you perform an "indication" animation with your left hand.


Cool. I noticed the levels are more detailed, so enemys are actually harder to spot. Spotting seems to be more crucial this time around.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Same key with BF3 for spotting but you perform an "indication" animation with your left hand.


What's more annoying is when you are the squad leader, you tab Q near the objective icon just because you want to point out the enemy there but end up "Attack this objective..." NOOO stupid!


----------



## Sadmoto

is it just me or is sprinting gimped since last night? today if feels really sluggish when trying to sprint, feels like a 1ft stride compared to 3.
I'm fat and I can do a consistant 3ft stride when exercising, these are supposed to be soldiers we're playing...
did DICE add 100lbs. rucksacks onto our guys overnight? or just cut of their shins?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Anyone else notice these?


----------



## Jodiuh

Lol, they can't even use the word achievements, huh?


----------



## Caz

Yeah, makes me laugh.

What're y'all's ranks already? I can't believe I am already seeing 12s and 13s last night. :O A measly lvl 2 here.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Yeah, makes me laugh.
> 
> What're y'all's ranks already? I can't believe I am already seeing 12s and 13s last night. :O A measly lvl 2 here.


Max is ten for us? 12`s must have been devs etc


----------



## sepheroth003

I'm 6. Haven't played for this last week, been playing GTA online which is AMAZING.

Anyways, does this game still run terrible on the beta so far? Heard there was an update but havent had time to look into it.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> I'm 6. Haven't played for this last week, been playing GTA online which is AMAZING.
> 
> Anyways, does this game still run terrible on the beta so far? Heard there was an update but havent had time to look into it.


If you have AMD. *AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta Driver*

EDIT: Seems like its only for supporting the new cards coming out.

Includes support for the new products:
AMD Radeon™ R9 280X
AMD Radeon R9 270X
AMD Radeon R7 260X
AMD Radeon R7 250
AMD Radeon R7 240


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Just came across a hacker - recorded all of it - going to send it to EA. He was in my squad playing domination - one shot kills.


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Just came across a hacker - recorded all of it - going to send it to EA. He was in my squad playing domination - one shot kills.


Was his/her name *ArtificialAiming* by any chance? I joined three different servers at three different times and there was a player that was racking up these insane kills (g - 70-1). I still can't fathom why anyone would want to develop hacks for a beta version of the game, lol.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Was his/her name *ArtificialAiming* by any chance? I joined three different servers at three different times and there was a player that was racking up these insane kills (g - 70-1). I still can't fathom why anyone would want to develop hacks for a beta version of the game, lol.


Nop! Although check this out - a guy called: "a-aiming-net" was also in the same server.

Here's the blog and here's the video of the guy I caught. - cheaters REALLY piss me off
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/387638367002486016/177435049/


----------



## smaudioz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> I still can't fathom why anyone would want to develop hacks for a beta version of the game, lol.


Never underestimate how lame people can be.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Nop! Although check this out - a guy called: "a-aiming-net" was also in the same server.
> 
> Here's the blog and here's the video of the guy I caught. - cheaters REALLY piss me off
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/387638367002486016/177435049/


and people said I was cheating when I went 7-6 sniping under and air unit.









what a bum, It frustrates me to no end seeing there are already cheaters and hackers, Hopefully the Fairfight will take care of buttholes like him.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> and people said I was cheating when I went 7-6 sniping under and air unit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a bum, It frustrates me to no end seeing there are already cheaters and hackers, Hopefully the Fairfight will take care of buttholes like him.


well what gets me a little more is EA not having a better cheat engine to deal with this.
BF3 was horrible- cheaters EVERYWHERE.
Same in BF2142...when will they eliminate (to a greater extent) cheaters?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> and people said I was cheating when I went 7-6 sniping under and air unit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a bum, It frustrates me to no end seeing there are already cheaters and hackers, Hopefully the Fairfight will take care of buttholes like him.


Wouldnt the spectate mode catch hackers easily? I'm not sure how getting banned works though.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Wouldnt the spectate mode catch hackers easily? I'm not sure how getting banned works though.


Sent it to EA via twitter & FB - they said thanks for reporting and they will look into it.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> well what gets me a little more is EA not having a better cheat engine to deal with this.
> BF3 was horrible- cheaters EVERYWHERE.
> Same in BF2142...when will they eliminate (to a greater extent) cheaters?


Yea I hear ya, I didn't see too many cheaters on bf3 when I joined on PC from the humble bundle I know it was a bigger problem when it was first released though, I saw a handful and they were obvious like that guy you showed us, if your on a server that has admins they get kicked normally, but for the casual player that clicked on quick match, you were going unto the unknown.

sometimes you'll get a badmin and they will either not believe you or they are friends of said cheater, had that happen to me and had to stop playing my favorite tdm server.










You would think that DICE and/or EA would have a better cheat engine with all the money they roll in but all I can think of how they made their decisions on it is, How do they make money off of it.
Its sad but you won't see companies lift a finger unless it brings in the money, they will let their games die because of it.

Ragnarok online is a perfect example if a game that died because their mods/devs/game-masters didn't give two craps.
It had more active member's then WoW before and after it that came out and was a eye opener to people interested in mmos.
The game got stampeded by gold sellers and bots (programs that could tell a characters to go hunt 24/7).
The ONLY way to get rid of the sellers and bots were for players to go through a tedious reporting mech they had on their websites that would take like 2 hours to fill out, and most of the time they wouldn't get banned, if they did it took months, by that time the person who got banned had 10+ more bots going on the side.
it literally killed the game there were more bots then people and you couldn't even level up and hunt because there was SO many bots on one map at any given time that you couldn't find monsters since they were killed so fast.
They then went f2p/pay2win and eventually sold the servers off to some small companies just to use the game as a cash cow.

EA in some ways is the exactly the same, they will do nothing whatsoever to cheaters/hackers because they won't make money off of it, they will ban the occasional cheater that do get reported, just have a small chance of having some people re-buy the game.

I've given up wondering why EA and DICE does/ doesn't do certain things and ask myself "how would they make $ from it" because I don't doubt that is exactly what they are asking themselves.


----------



## skupples

Yall know people sell aim-bots right? They are probably filming footage as proof of concept.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Yea I hear ya, I didn't see too many cheaters on bf3 when I joined on PC from the humble bundle I know it was a bigger problem when it was first released though, I saw a handful and they were obvious like that guy you showed us, if your on a server that has admins they get kicked normally, but for the casual player that clicked on quick match, you were going unto the unknown.
> 
> sometimes you'll get a badmin and they will either not believe you or they are friends of said cheater, had that happen to me and had to stop playing my favorite tdm server.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would think that DICE and/or EA would have a better cheat engine with all the money they roll in but all I can think of how they made their decisions on it is, How do they make money off of it.
> Its sad but you won't see companies lift a finger unless it brings in the money, they will let their games die because of it.
> 
> Ragnarok online is a perfect example if a game that died because their mods/devs/game-masters didn't give two craps.
> It had more active member's then WoW before and after it that came out and was a eye opener to people interested in mmos.
> The game got stampeded by gold sellers and bots (programs that could tell a characters to go hunt 24/7).
> The ONLY way to get rid of the sellers and bots were for players to go through a tedious reporting mech they had on their websites that would take like 2 hours to fill out, and most of the time they wouldn't get banned, if they did it took months, by that time the person who got banned had 10+ more bots going on the side.
> it literally killed the game there were more bots then people and you couldn't even level up and hunt because there was SO many bots on one map at any given time that you couldn't find monsters since they were killed so fast.
> They then went f2p/pay2win and eventually sold the servers off to some small companies just to use the game as a cash cow.
> 
> EA in some ways is the exactly the same, they will do nothing whatsoever to cheaters/hackers because they won't make money off of it, they will ban the occasional cheater that do get reported, just have a small chance of having some people re-buy the game.
> 
> I've given up wondering why EA and DICE does/ doesn't do certain things and ask myself "how would they make $ from it" because I don't doubt that is exactly what they are asking themselves.


agreed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Yall know people sell aim-bots right? They are probably filming footage as proof of concept.


yup - but at least they can be shut down.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Yall know people sell aim-bots right? They are probably filming footage as proof of concept.


Wow, sweet! Link me!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> That is a welcome change for vehicles - finite ammo supplies (to an extent, it recharges right?).
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it recharges. Have to be more aware of the surroundings and enemy team. I love it and I spend most of my time in the tank. I have no complaints with the ammo system. If the bf3 vehicle kpm crowd have their way though this will change.
Click to expand...

They should add a reloading buff for tanks if you have a full crew, or even 1 person driving + the 3rd seat being occupied. That would make sense to me and be a nice reason to run full tanks. Otherwise it doesn't seem like to much of a problem to me, just another dynamic to pay attention to really. Can't say DICE dumbed down the tanks in this one... Critical hits add something new to pay attention to also.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> What me and Rickcooperjr are trying to point out is the fact that how can someone recommend an I5 over 8350,
> 
> 1) Performance
> 2) Cost
> 3)Next Gen
> 
> If a person is going intel i recommend the x79 platform or the i7 on the mainstream platform.
> 
> for 8350 @ 110GBP vs 4670 @ 187
> 
> the winner is AMD
> 
> 
> 
> The winner is only AMD in applications that utilize multithreading. This has been heavily documented.
> 
> I'm finding it hard to swallow the full price for this game, & i bought titans @ launch...
Click to expand...

Look for it on Green Man Gaming, they usually have a 20% off coupon going on, and it will apply to it. Actually I think they already had one that worked a few weeks ago, but you might watch for another if that one expired. Then there is the other option of the key sites. Over $100 for a single game is a bit crazy I agree. For BF3 I ended up getting BF3 + Premium for around $83, using 25% off coupons. That's still a lot...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> According to DICE's technical director, we should be seeing some CPU performance optimizations in the next Open Beta patch.


Good, that's what I want to hear.


----------



## DoomDash

I only got this to work a few times, fun though:


----------



## Jodiuh

OH LOL! THat's great, hahahaha!





































Hey, just out of curiosity, would you guys mind posting your GPU usage graphs from afterburner/precision/etc? I'm only @ about 50% avg and just wanna get an idea of where you guys are all at. In fact, I might even start a thread.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I only got this to work a few times, fun though:


hahahahha EPIC - I'm going to try this


----------



## Jodiuh

Ok, here's my best effort. I know, I know, the poll is nuts...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1432337/post-your-gpu-usage-screenshots-from-battlefield-3-and-battlefield-4-mp-on-64-person-servers/0_30


----------



## DoomDash

I got it to work one game out of 3-4 last night. The video poster says its been patched but I'm not so sure about that. I think it just works only occasionally. Make sure you are laying down because you can barely see it standing.


----------



## EliteReplay

AND 280X BF4 benchmark
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1851/pg5/asus-radeon-r9-280x-directcu-ii-top-graphics-card-review-battlefield-4.html


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> AND 280X BF4 benchmark
> http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1851/pg5/asus-radeon-r9-280x-directcu-ii-top-graphics-card-review-battlefield-4.html


Those benchmarks will only improve even further when Mantle finally comes out in December and we already know Battlefield 4 will be fully implementing it.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I got it to work one game out of 3-4 last night. The video poster says its been patched but I'm not so sure about that. I think it just works only occasionally. Make sure you are laying down because you can barely see it standing.


I had to read that sentence like 4 times before I understood it.









1st I thought you were looking @ some kind of poster that was a video. Like a VIDEO in a poster or something. Then I thought you had to lay down while playing the game to see something and thought to myself, "How will I reach the mouse and keyboard if I'm laying on the floor?" Then I got it. I think perhaps, I need to go to bed (up all night).


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I had to read that sentence like 4 times before I understood it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st I thought you were looking @ some kind of poster that was a video. Like a VIDEO in a poster or something. Then I thought you had to lay down while playing the game to see something and thought to myself, "How will I reach the mouse and keyboard if I'm laying on the floor?" Then I got it. I think perhaps, I need to go to bed (up all night).


lol.


----------



## EliteReplay

Another one: http://techreport.com/review/25466/amd-radeon-r9-280x-and-270x-graphics-cards/5


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I only got this to work a few times, fun though:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


LOL hard now it happen to me the other day but I could not figure this out, now I know .


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> AND 280X BF4 benchmark
> http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1851/pg5/asus-radeon-r9-280x-directcu-ii-top-graphics-card-review-battlefield-4.html
> 
> 
> 
> Those benchmarks will only improve even further when Mantle finally comes out in December and we already know Battlefield 4 will be fully implementing it.
Click to expand...

HOW MUCH is the million dollar question. Also, what if it reduces the demand on the CPU, making the game smoother AND giving higher framerates.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> HOW MUCH is the million dollar question. Also, what if it reduces the demand on the CPU, making the game smoother AND giving higher framerates.


We'll have to wait and see.

*Source*
Quote:


> AMD claims that Mantle can enable up to nine times the number of draw calls issued from the CPU compared to existing APIs. Draw calls are often a bottleneck to graphics performance, with GPUs sometimes able to process more than CPUs can issue, so this can only be a good thing.
> 
> Mantle particularly interesting is of course the fact that AMD has GCN hardware in all the new consoles. While the similarities between Mantle and the console APIs remains an unknown, cross-platform developers are already becoming familiar with GCN at a lower level and optimising their code for it, theoretically making ports to PC much easier and more scalable. *With this level of in-built support it's a strong bet Mantle will make some impact.*
> 
> While there will naturally be an overhead for developers to include Mantle support, AMD has garnered support from a key partner, specifically DICE. A free update to Battlefield 4, due in December, will enable Mantle support in the game, *potentially gracing AMD GPU users with a free and significant boost in performance*. While the full ramifications of Mantle thus remain to be seen, you can expect more info, including partner announcements and demos, at AMD's developer summit in November.


BF4 is fully onboard with this.


----------



## Jodiuh

When is the NDA over w/? Too bad they won't have...or maybe they will have some Mantle vs DX benchmarks ready for launch. That would be exciting.


----------



## Blackops_2

Another awesome montage by JackFrags, seems like a EA trailer honestly.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> According to DICE's technical director, we should be seeing some CPU performance optimizations in the next Open Beta patch.


I sure hope so.


----------



## theturbofd

I'm starting to get used to BF4 but this made me laugh


----------



## B3L13V3R

Hey all! I just did some performance testing for the [Official] nVidia Surround threaders as someone asked me to do that in comparison to his. I thought this might be helpful to a few of you as well for comparison.

Here is a LINK to the post...


----------



## DoomDash

Already over 1K kills. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/DoomDash/stats/337838327/pc/


----------



## ihatelolcats

is there a way to disable the "music" on the load screen and end of match? really annoying


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another awesome montage by JackFrags, seems like a EA trailer honestly.


Yeah...that's the best BF4 trailer I've seen yet.


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Already over 1K kills. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/DoomDash/stats/337838327/pc/


Haha wow.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Already over 1K kills. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/DoomDash/stats/337838327/pc/


Wow that makes me feel bad about how much time i spent on this game already. 2k kills :/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/TheTurboFD/stats/333812970/pc/


----------



## djriful

You realize reporting the hacker in BETA is useless?

They can keep making new Origin account and login into BF4 *OPEN* BETA and hack all over again.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> You realize reporting the hacker in BETA is useless?
> 
> They can keep making new Origin account and login into BF4 *OPEN* BETA and hack all over again.


It's not entirely useless. Beta tests are a good test to let all the hacks go rampant and ban those exploits in one big wave for release. Kind like giving away most of the exploits people plan on using.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Wow that makes me feel bad about how much time i spent on this game already. 2k kills :/
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/TheTurboFD/stats/333812970/pc/


Pretty good stats bud. I've been messing around or mine would be closer







.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> You realize reporting the hacker in BETA is useless?
> 
> They can keep making new Origin account and login into BF4 *OPEN* BETA and hack all over again.


IP ban - and it is more for the fact that EA should be able to PATCH UP the exploit.
I'm more concerned with them patching it, rather than worrying if that no-life gets banned or not.


----------



## pc-illiterate

an ip ban does nothing to anyone except those with a shared connection that can not change their routers mac address. even ip range banning doesnt work.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> an ip ban does nothing to anyone except those with a shared connection that can not change their routers mac address. even ip range banning doesnt work.


Exactly, like my IP is dynamic. Every time my modem resets, I get new IP. Also load of VPN you can use.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> It's not entirely useless. Beta tests are a good test to let all the hacks go rampant and ban those exploits in one big wave for release. Kind like giving away most of the exploits people plan on using.


Do you actually believe any of that?This is EA we are talking about here after all.


----------



## Krazee

Well I installed Windows 8 on a spare drive and it does not run too bad. Maybe a tad bit better then on windows 7


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Well I installed Windows 8 on a spare drive and it does not run too bad. Maybe a tad bit better then on windows 7


Thats what I found when I tired it to, my CPU was maxed out but it didnt lag like it does in Win 7

On another note just played this round on Win 7 http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/387737356671915200/376256030/ 30/10 top of CN team, by far the best round I'v played in beta


----------



## xutnubu

Everyone's talking about an update but I've got nothing here...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Everyone's talking about an update but I've got nothing here...


cuz it has updated already.


----------



## mtbiker033

I bit the bullet and am doing an upgrade installation to Windows 8 now. Got to see it for myself. I bought the upgrade disc last year and it seemed like a good time.... Wish me luck!


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Everyone's talking about an update but I've got nothing here...
> 
> 
> 
> cuz it has updated already.
Click to expand...

So it was a server side update or what?

I'm not talking about the 60MB update they released yesterday, it's the other one that's supposed to fix the stuttering.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I bit the bullet and am doing an upgrade installation to Windows 8 now. Got to see it for myself. I bought the upgrade disc last year and it seemed like a good time.... Wish me luck!


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I bit the bullet and am doing an upgrade installation to Windows 8 now. Got to see it for myself. I bought the upgrade disc last year and it seemed like a good time.... Wish me luck!


Be aware you might hate win8 me I absolutely hate win8 and prefer win7 for many reason there is a huge lacking on control and monitoring options for win8 and not to mention the gadget issues and all around compatability for programs and such.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> Do you actually believe any of that?This is EA we are talking about here after all.


Yes, because it happened in Crysis 3.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Be aware you might hate win8 me I absolutely hate win8 and prefer win7 for many reason there is a huge lacking on control and monitoring options for win8 and not to mention the gadget issues and all around compatability for programs and such.


Win 8 Isnt to bad if you use Start8 to run it like 7 and Rainmeter coz... well its Rainmeter














thats what I used to run it as much like 7 as possible, program thing cant exactly help that


----------



## Zoroastrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Yes, because it happened in Crysis 3.


yep exactley the same gluggy issues stuck in the mud type movement especially using eyefinity IPS


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Be aware you might hate win8 me I absolutely hate win8 and prefer win7 for many reason there is a huge lacking on control and monitoring options for win8 and not to mention the gadget issues and all around compatability for programs and such.
> 
> 
> 
> Win 8 Isnt to bad if you use Start8 to run it like 7 and Rainmeter coz... well its Rainmeter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats what I used to run it as much like 7 as possible, program thing cant exactly help that
Click to expand...

Be aware the areo translucent affects eat up resources in background while trying to play games ram and also CPU cycles and even GPU power so are you sure you want to add the areo affects to win8 like that disable the areo affects on win 7 and turn superfetch off and you will get on average 5-15 FPS more in some games superfetch will fetch and cache stuff while programs like games are needing the resources ending up in the game getting the crappy end of stick and game performance will get random stutter lags and hickups.

http://tiredblogger.wordpress.com/2007/03/27/superfetch-not-so-super-for-gaming/

the disabling windows aero on planetside2 increases upto around 10-15FPS overall so you know


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Be aware the areo translucent affects eat up resources in background while trying to play games ram and also CPU cycles and even GPU power so are you sure you want to add the areo affects to win8 like that disable the areo affects on win 7 and turn superfetch off and you will get on average 5-15 FPS more in some games superfetch will fetch and cache stuff while programs like games are needing the resources ending up in the game getting the crappy end of stick and game performance will get random stutter lags and hickups.


Honestly Im tempted in Win 7 to turn off all the pretty crap, chews through all ram, cpu, gpu etc. Just to play BF4 in 7 I need to close pretty much everything on my rig


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Be aware you might hate win8 me I absolutely hate win8 and prefer win7 for many reason there is a huge lacking on control and monitoring options for win8 and not to mention the gadget issues and all around compatability for programs and such.


What issues?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Be aware the areo translucent affects eat up resources in background while trying to play games ram and also CPU cycles and even GPU power so are you sure you want to add the areo affects to win8 like that disable the areo affects on win 7 and turn superfetch off and you will get on average 5-15 FPS more in some games superfetch will fetch and cache stuff while programs like games are needing the resources ending up in the game getting the crappy end of stick and game performance will get random stutter lags and hickups.


It was never the case even for my old AMD rig. There must be something else.

Do not use Rainmeter. Terrible app.

In my case all I run is RealTemp and if I need to see other stats I just fire up HWmonitor. I don't need those monitors on every single corner in my rig. CPU and GPU temp is all I need to look at.

Having too many monitor app will hiccup the system. I know mine is now Intel, I don't have problem running Premiere Pro in the background while running a game + youtube + browser and etc. But I would still keep those monitoring tools minimal.

As for your FX cpu... I can't say much but I know it has lower IPC performance than most quad intel.

Windows 8 is breeze minus the Start Menu. replace it with StartisBack (crash a lot tho) -> Start8 from Stardock is very stable. Compatibility issues is no where to be found, i've been using Win8 since release.

Also don't just update drivers from your mobo vendor. Go here: http://www.station-drivers.com/

Look up what USB3 Hub chipset you have and firmware update etc. with latest driver and many other components.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Honestly Im tempted in Win 7 to turn off all the pretty crap, chews through all ram, cpu, gpu etc. Just to play BF4 in 7 I need to close pretty much everything on my rig


LOLOLOLOL

You would not believe the gains on a lower end rig, my GTX 480 has never seen such a large increase since a massive OC :O

5-15FPS more on average in almost all games.

Not really any point with force, it's overkill.....


----------



## rickcooperjr

disable superfetch services.msc in search looks like services with gears run as admin scroll down till see superfetch double click it stop it then change startup type to disabled and then also go into my computer / system properties / advanced system settings/ performance and set for best performance then restart PC you will see a very nice performance gain I know others if you want them and need them also.

these work on win7 and win8 and give better stability to gaming performance and give ti a boost.


----------



## Modus

Just upgraded to Windows 8 and saw a HUUUUUGE improvement. running on low settings with all eye candy turned off at 1440p and it runs between 55-62(highest).

specs:

i5-2500k @ 4.5Ghz
8GB DDR3
MSI GTX 570 Twinfrozr 2 stock


----------



## Dustin1

I sincerely hope that Windows 8 doesn't become a requirement... I had plans to get a new vidya card next year and personally I think switching to 8 will be harder than XP to 7. Lol.

Alas, from what I've got to play, the game has potential.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## skupples

Is it actually open beta? Or pre-order beta?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1*
> 
> I sincerely hope that Windows 8 doesn't become a requirement... I had plans to get a new vidya card next year and personally I think switching to 8 will be harder than XP to 7. Lol.
> 
> Alas, from what I've got to play, the game has potential.
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk now Free


I hate to break it to you, but if you want all of the dx11.1 improvements, then you will have to go with win8 at some point, sooner or later. Game's that are not frostbite(mantle) will require it even more.


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Is it actually open beta? Or pre-order beta?


Yeah it's open...


----------



## skupples

ehh, i'll catch it on the next go around. I totally skipped bf3 after finding out about laser in eye.


----------



## mtbiker033

ok so I did the upgrade install to windows 8 but now my sound card isn't recognized............................oh joy...

btw I immediately bought and installed start8.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> ok so I did the upgrade install to windows 8 but now my sound card isn't recognized............................oh joy...
> 
> btw I immediately bought and installed start8.


With my sound card I had to get its beta drivers


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> With my sound card I had to get its beta drivers


I got the beta drivers but my card isn't recognized by windows at all


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I got the beta drivers but my card isn't recognized by windows at all


Oh damn that sucks, probably search the forums to see if theres a fix


----------



## amd655

I know a FIXXXXXXXX

Go pingu...........


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I know a FIXXXXXXXX
> 
> Go pingu...........




Linux is my mistress, Windows is my wife


----------



## mtbiker033

in my bios under system browser it is recognized, in windows 8 not so much









I knew this was a bad idea...


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> With my sound card I had to get its beta drivers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the beta drivers but my card isn't recognized by windows at all
Click to expand...

like I said lack of support alot of monitoring and testing software including gadgets along with hardware dont work on win8 and many dont have drivers period for win8 alot of older games wont even work on win8 yet will on win7 so go figure these and the fact the missing start button and such are what turns me off about win8 altogether.

These for a 1%-5% performance increase in a few games I can get out of win7 doing the tweaks I have previously mentioned and explained how to do will actually get you more than 1%-5% I found around 3%-8% out of almost all games with the win7 tweaks and alot less random lag / stutters and jerkiness altogether after the tweaks to win7.


----------



## mtbiker033

so I just played a round of bf4 beta without sound on win8 pro, and OMG the performance difference was unbelievable!!

I MUST HAVE SOUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

this is what happens when I go to install the beta sound drivers from creative:


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> so I just played a round of bf4 beta without sound on win8 pro, and OMG the performance difference was unbelievable!!
> 
> I MUST HAVE SOUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


alot of it will leave quickly once win8 starts caching / indexing and prefetching and such it will slow down within next week or less to almost win7 speed remember the upgrade removed alot of background resource usage and reset alot of the settings and cahes / indexes and prefetchs not including the superfetch and memory leak issues with win8 on many games and such once win8 is ran a bit it will slow down quite a bit should have done tweaks to win7 and optimized stuff running in background like superfetch and such makes win7 night and day when gaming.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> like I said lack of support alot of monitoring and testing software including gadgets along with hardware dont work on win8 and many dont have drivers period for win8 alot of older games wont even work on win8 yet will on win7 so go figure these and the fact the missing start button and such are what turns me off about win8 altogether.
> 
> These for a 1%-5% performance increase in a few games I can get out of win7 doing the tweaks I have previously mentioned and explained how to do will actually get you more than 1%-5% I found around 3%-8% out of almost all games with the win7 tweaks and alot less random lag / stutters and jerkiness altogether after the tweaks to win7.


Really? Don't blame that on Windows 8. Driver are the company who is responsible to support it. I don't know how up to dated on AMD boards. I know mine is like stopped early Win8 launch. I had to go on random website to grab community modded drivers and etc. to make it work. Because it was an EOL product.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> like I said lack of support alot of monitoring and testing software including gadgets along with hardware dont work on win8 and many dont have drivers period for win8 alot of older games wont even work on win8 yet will on win7 so go figure these and the fact the missing start button and such are what turns me off about win8 altogether.
> 
> These for a 1%-5% performance increase in a few games I can get out of win7 doing the tweaks I have previously mentioned and explained how to do will actually get you more than 1%-5% I found around 3%-8% out of almost all games with the win7 tweaks and alot less random lag / stutters and jerkiness altogether after the tweaks to win7.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Don't blame that on Windows 8. Driver are the company who is responsible to support it. I don't know how up to dated on AMD boards. I know mine is like stopped early Win8 launch. I had to go on random website to grab community modded drivers and etc. to make it work. Because it was an EOL product.
Click to expand...

I am sorry but 3rd party drivers and community drivers to get stuff running again and maybe still not properly is not my cup of tea. I dont like idea of using joe shmoes drivers because no telling what all has been done to them or added sometimes the added stuff can actually damage hardware had this happen on a sound card in past it actually permanently bricked that sound card because card tried to update firmware and the 3rd party community made driver was not fully stable it caused card to go unstable mid update of firmware bricking a $300 audiophile soundcard.

Imagine this happening on motherboard drivers causing a bios flash to go south bricking MOBO or ssd firmware update to go bad bricking it or simply a graphics card to have it happen next gen radeon cards will have theyre own firmware / bios that will get updated from time to time not including drivers. The risk is high and is there with a substantial amount.


----------



## djriful

Those who has:


Unified driver for the following cards:
Asus Xonar: DG, DGX, DG SI, DS, DSX, D1 , D2, DX, D2X, HDAV, HDAV Slim, ST, STX, Xense.
Other C-Media 8788 audio chip based cards (C-Media Panel only): Auzentech X-Meridian & X-Meridian 2G; HT Omega Claro Plus, 2, Halo, eClaro; Razer Barracuda AC-1.
The following Asus cards won't work and will not be supported with UNi Xonar Drivers: Asus Xonar U1, U3, U7, EssenceOne, Essence STU, ROG Phoebus , D-Kara.


Get the driver here: http://maxedtech.com/asus-xonar-unified-drivers/

Original website of the product sometime just don't care to update so the community does it.

Titanium HD user: http://support.creative.com/Products/ProductDetails.aspx?catID=1&CatName=Sound+Blaster&prodID=19749&prodName=Sound+Blaster+X-Fi+Titanium+HD

Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium HD Driver 3.00.2004


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I am sorry but 3rd party drivers and community drivers to get stuff running again and maybe still not properly is not my cup of tea. I dont like idea of using joe shmoes drivers because no telling what all has been done to them or added sometimes the added stuff can actually damage hardware had this happen on a sound card in past it actually permanently bricked that sound card because card tried to update firmware and the 3rd party community made driver was not fully stable it caused card to go unstable mid update of firmware bricking a $300 audiophile soundcard.
> 
> Imagine this happening on motherboard drivers causing a bios flash to go south bricking MOBO or ssd firmware update to go bad bricking it or simply a graphics card to have it happen next gen radeon cards will have theyre own firmware that will get updated from time to time not including drivers. The risk is high and is there with a substantial amount.


Firmware is another story. We're talking about having Windows 8 to able to communicate with the device with the supported driver.

A driver either compatible or not, if not. It won't install or detected. I have a few PC here, one is Dell Dimension 4500... that is a 10 years old PC running Windows 8 atm. Inspiron 8000 on 12 years old laptop on Win7.


----------



## mtbiker033

Well I gave up on my upgrade install and am doing a reformat fresh install now, wish me luck.

Anyone thinking about updating to win8,the performance difference was huge, unbelievable actually. On auto settings I was capped at 120fps almost constantly.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> so I just played a round of bf4 beta without sound on win8 pro, and OMG the performance difference was unbelievable!!
> 
> I MUST HAVE SOUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> this is what happens when I go to install the beta sound drivers from creative:


Try disabling the Driver Signature Enforcement Policy.

http://sixcolumns.com/t/how-to-disable-and-bypass-driver-signature-enforcement-in-windows-8/


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I am sorry but 3rd party drivers and community drivers to get stuff running again and maybe still not properly is not my cup of tea. I dont like idea of using joe shmoes drivers because no telling what all has been done to them or added sometimes the added stuff can actually damage hardware had this happen on a sound card in past it actually permanently bricked that sound card because card tried to update firmware and the 3rd party community made driver was not fully stable it caused card to go unstable mid update of firmware bricking a $300 audiophile soundcard.
> 
> Imagine this happening on motherboard drivers causing a bios flash to go south bricking MOBO or ssd firmware update to go bad bricking it or simply a graphics card to have it happen next gen radeon cards will have theyre own firmware that will get updated from time to time not including drivers. The risk is high and is there with a substantial amount.
> 
> 
> 
> Firmware is another story. We're talking about having Windows 8 to able to communicate with the device with the supported driver.
Click to expand...

alot of hardware that we are talking about has firmware on them that get updated from time to time like NIC's and sound cards and even addon raid / sata controllers or SSD's or even usb / media card readers and if drivers from joe schmoe are unstable and system loses recognition of the hardware due to driver stability in middle of firmware update quess what its trash and bricked this can add up to alot of money fast and also alot of headaches / nightmares so I flat out shun use of non factory supported drivers

basically out of experience using random joe schmoe drivers not factory supported is a shot in the dark with you bent over prepared to kiss your own $%# if it goes bad either that or be prepared to shove the hardware you bricked there and hope you can live with it lol.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> Well I gave up on my upgrade install and am doing a reformat fresh install now, wish me luck.
> 
> Anyone thinking about updating to win8,the performance difference was huge, unbelievable actually. On auto settings I was capped at 120fps almost constantly.


Make things easy for you, set "My Document" "My Video" etc on separated drive so anytime you reformat, you just need to relocated inside My Property of the folder.

You can just install Win 7 then no need to patch and then just insert Win 8 disc skip right into it.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> alot of hardware that we are talking about has firmware on them that get updated from time to time like NIC's and sound cards and even addon raid / sata controllers or SSD's or even usb / media card readers and if drivers from joe schmoe are unstable and system loses recognition of the hardware due to driver stability in middle of firmware update quess what its trash and bricked this can add up to alot of money fast and also alot of headaches / nightmares so I flat out shun use of non factory supported drivers


Summing up from the last few posts, did you fresh install or just upgrade? Upgrade will bring in a lot of problem because of the previous configuration incompatible with the new OS+UEFI. If not, mobo hardware bios need a kick.

When I flash firmware, I always need to be sure my system is stable first before doing so.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> alot of hardware that we are talking about has firmware on them that get updated from time to time like NIC's and sound cards and even addon raid / sata controllers or SSD's or even usb / media card readers and if drivers from joe schmoe are unstable and system loses recognition of the hardware due to driver stability in middle of firmware update quess what its trash and bricked this can add up to alot of money fast and also alot of headaches / nightmares so I flat out shun use of non factory supported drivers
> 
> 
> 
> Summing up from the last few posts, did you fresh install or just upgrade? Upgrade will bring in a lot of problem because of the previous configuration incompatible with the new OS+UEFI. If not, mobo hardware bios need a kick.
> 
> When I flash firmware, I always need to be sure my system is stable first before doing so.
Click to expand...

trust me I always do a fresh install from square one after a good secure erase of hardrive or SSD I plan to use for that OS I dont do upgrades because they often are so buggy when you upgrade it isnt even funny.

I have several win7 64 bit and win8 64 bit system builder packs here like 10 or 15 of each at all times with each having theyre own fresh keys.

I do hardware testing for Nvidia / AMD / Intel / corsair / EVGA / MSI / ASUS and so on so I have to have multiple rigs and setups here for this and plenty of OS's ready to go at all times. I also have to have literally test platforms ready on a whim at all times and always have 20 or so fast formated and ready to go ssd's laying around for this stuff. I also always have 10 or more 1000W or more power supplies ready to go at all times so do the math I would say I have done this a bit and understand things.

trust me my testing room has literally more space in it than most peoples entire houses around 2500-3500 SQ FT and has enough cooling to cool 3 peoples average houses the heat on otherhand sucks but with all my testing winters arent bad when i have lan parties a few times a year here I have 45-50 people easily in this room alone and still have room so do the math.

I also want to point out I do PC repair out of my house / bussiness and do all out custom cooling solutions and such along with custom paint and case mods also I do full on custom PC builds.

the room I do my testing in at one time a car collector kept his vintage sports / collector cars in here 5-8 of them at a time and this is directly part of my house.

My home and yard are literally 80%-90% of an entire city block


----------



## djriful

"If it is not broken don't fix it..."

I guess...


----------



## SwatDawg15

Just seen this on Newegg

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202042


----------



## Dustin1

Installed Windows 8, no problems.

*sadpanda*


----------



## ihatelolcats

afraid of firmware? reasonable
afraid of drivers? lol... a driver is not going to brick your card. i do whatever it takes to get it working


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I've got a question about performance:
I've realized that my load times are slow vs other people who run their games on their ssds.
In wondering if there's any benefit in running bf4 on the ssd vs my internal 1tb hdd ? My hdd is getting kind of old, with not a large cache and running only on sata2 @7200rpm.
I don't have much space left on my ssd , but I can fit 25gbs worth when the game comes out, if and only if there's a difference. Thoughts?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> In wondering if there's any benefit in running bf4 on the ssd vs my internal 1tb hdd ? My hdd is getting kind of old, with not a large cache and running only on sata2 @7200rpm.
> I don't have much space left on my ssd , but I can fit 25gbs worth when the game comes out, if and only if there's a difference. Thoughts?


Do it of course, or find the space. I wouldn't play a game from a HDD anymore. The load times alone are much better (can't tell you if it plays better overall though, never tried HDD).


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I've got a question about performance:
> I've realized that my load times are slow vs other people who run their games on their ssds.
> In wondering if there's any benefit in running bf4 on the ssd vs my internal 1tb hdd ? My hdd is getting kind of old, with not a large cache and running only on sata2 @7200rpm.
> I don't have much space left on my ssd , but I can fit 25gbs worth when the game comes out, if and only if there's a difference. Thoughts?


Id say i you can fit it on an SSD go for it game loads so much quicker the HDD and it may help it run smoother to


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I've got a question about performance:
> I've realized that my load times are slow vs other people who run their games on their ssds.
> In wondering if there's any benefit in running bf4 on the ssd vs my internal 1tb hdd ? My hdd is getting kind of old, with not a large cache and running only on sata2 @7200rpm.
> I don't have much space left on my ssd , but I can fit 25gbs worth when the game comes out, if and only if there's a difference. Thoughts?


Quicker load times for sure, and several people have commented that it runs smoother as well. I would definitely try to find space on the SSD for it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Load times are something. But it didn't worry me that much. What about general performance? Seeing as the beta is pretty small, I think I'll uninstall it and then try it on the ssf, see how that goes! I'm totally curious now!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I've got a question about performance:
> I've realized that my load times are slow vs other people who run their games on their ssds.
> In wondering if there's any benefit in running bf4 on the ssd vs my internal 1tb hdd ? My hdd is getting kind of old, with not a large cache and running only on sata2 @7200rpm.
> I don't have much space left on my ssd , but I can fit 25gbs worth when the game comes out, if and only if there's a difference. Thoughts?


I will say most difference will be with pre-match load times. But there are a few occasions that i have seen SSDs have higher minimum FPS vs HDD. I believe this is most likely to happen while loading large amounts of data while in-game and the HDD slows it down, just for a second.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I will say most difference will be with pre-match load times. But there are a few occasions that i have seen SSDs have higher minimum FPS vs HDD. I believe this is most likely to happen while loading large amounts of data while in-game and the HDD slows it down, just for a second.


I THINK - I'll benefit the most from it when I'm recording on FRAPS - as it is always recommended to have the recording folder different than your playing folder.
I only got 42GB left on my SSD - so BF4 - I'm guessing will be around 25GB or so - will eat that SSD space up.

In other news:
I rendered a video review of BF BETA - its around 15mins long...ended up being a whopping 13.3GB.
I WOULD upload it to YouTube - but when I play it back there are so many lines through the recording that I'm wondering if that will affect it or not.
So I'm having to re-render now via .mp4 rather than .wmv.

Check my FRAPS folder lol:


EDIT:
It is now installed on my SSD - and my god is the load times faster!
Loaded up WHILST I'm rendering a video in 4-5x the speed than it did vs when it was on a HDD...
Now that's got me wanting to buy a new SATA3 3TB HDD hmmm

EDIT2:
COULDN'T RESIST - 3TB for only £100:
https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HD-256-SE

ORDERED


----------



## DoomDash

This new patch has made me crash 3 times, and I never crashed once on the old patch.


----------



## The-racer

I love that IFV








http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/386553331040008832/365249741/

I just love how you can drive through buildings and create your own cover.
There's a spot just between A&B objective where you have full view over the B-objective , that halway south of B , the bridge , bottom level of A (where the tank spawns).

I did thesame with a tank , i was 38-7.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/387321068139221632/365249741/
The problem with this tactic is ,
E-D-C has to be locked down so they can't spawn behind you.

i'll try to record , but i've never done that before


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> 60*M*hz monitor? Dayyyyyyyyyummmmmmm where can I get me one of those?


What? - Why the *bold* M?


----------



## theturbofd

Some basic tips




For those who enjoy my videos and have a reddit account please throw me some upvotes since they seem to help me bring in more viewers.
http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1o1unn/basic_tips_part_1/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> What? - Why the *bold* M?


because it is hurts not MEGA hurts.
60hz, 120hz


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Here's my BF4 BETA review/ thoughts video:
Please note that @9:14 to 9:17 & 10:00 to 10:13 & 11:34 to 11:37 there are black screens.
These weren't intentional - just Sony Vegas screwing up AGAIN!

Let me know your thoughts












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Some basic tips
> For those who enjoy my videos and have a reddit account please throw me some upvotes since they seem to help me bring in more viewers.
> http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1o1unn/basic_tips_part_1/


Nice bro - IRONICALLY you have the EXACT same sony vegas bug that I had when rendering - those black screens.


----------



## The-racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> because it is hurts not MEGA hurts.
> 60hz, 120hz


*Herz


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> *Herz


Hertz


----------



## fortunesolace

Anybody getting this?


Or do I have to install 331.40 beta driver? I read someone playing w/ 320.49.


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Hertz


Haha what have I started!! Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> Haha what have I started!! Thanks for clarifying!


out grammared the grammar (yes not a real word aren't I naughty?







)
now back to the studio where BF4 is being discussed intensely


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fortunesolace*
> 
> Anybody getting this?
> 
> 
> Or do I have to install 331.40 beta driver? I read someone playing w/ 320.49.


everyone almost from what i have seen get this error and with my 7970 i get this all the time especially when minimizing bf4 for some odd reason


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> nice I do notice that is 6030 x 1200 and I got some advice remove the bezels to make the gap between screens far less I am running 7680x1600 res on 3x dell 2560x1600 that I removed the bezels and even have a special monitor mount system that has articulating arms and such to make alot more adjustable without my bezels I have like 1/16th or less of an inch or so total between monitors which makes it so much more immersive and easier on the eyes.
> 
> I am sorry bezel gap erks me while gaming all my setups I remove the bezels for eyefinity / Nvidia surround and so on.
> 
> I believe this is a debezeled video to show the difference http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIrH4zn64no another no bezel setup http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jd_vGnzcIpQ


Hey, man, don't even worry about it, it's the #1 thing that people complain about my setup. Dem bezels, lol. They don't bother me at all, though. Basically, it's like a single display, with extra monitors on the side for extra viewing, however it does add immersion like you wouldn't believe! It's almost like a simulator, you really feel like you're right in the middle of the action!

That last video that you linked was pretty cool. I'll have to look into debezeling, but, it's such a messy result. Not really streamlined, know what I'm saying? The first video just looks like a video wall with no peripheral-wrapping. It's the curving outward of the side monitors that engulfs you inside the field of view. It's what makes the whole setup immersive.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Some basic tips
> 
> [V
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IDEO]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFfF3Wr00uk[/VIDEO]
> 
> 
> For those who enjoy my videos and have a reddit account please throw me some upvotes since they seem to help me bring in more viewers.
> http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1o1unn/basic_tips_part_1/


Liked on You tube. +1


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> *Herz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Hertz


hertz hurt my herz? Haha


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> hertz hurt my herz? Haha


Just put a like on you tube on yours also. One of your better videos. Just hurts to listen to that southern accent lol

Edit

Obliteration is live now but only on the same map,thought would be paracel storm - https://twitter.com/Battlefield/status/387883089990385664


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Do we actually get to keep our stats from beta or are they getting reset?

Sorry if its been asked before


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Do we actually get to keep our stats from beta or are they getting reset?
> 
> Sorry if its been asked before


Reset


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Reset


Thanks

Suppose I'll stop trying then


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> What? - Why the *bold* M?


Because a 60,000,000Hz monitor is beyond badass.


----------



## The-racer

Crap


----------



## DoomDash

The water knife kills seem a bit wonky lol:


----------



## smaudioz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> afraid of firmware? reasonable
> afraid of drivers? lol... a driver is not going to brick your card. i do whatever it takes to get it working


This isn't exactly true though is it. Didn't Nvidia brick loads of peoples graphics cards once with a bad driver?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Just put a like on you tube on yours also. One of your better videos. Just hurts to listen to that southern accent lol
> 
> Edit
> 
> Obliteration is live now but only on the same map,thought would be paracel storm - https://twitter.com/Battlefield/status/387883089990385664


Haha!
And sweet dude!


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

I just played a round of Obliteration... eh seems like its one shot kills for everyone


----------



## Timu

OMG, Obliteration is up, going to try it soon.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fortunesolace*
> 
> Anybody getting this?
> 
> 
> Or do I have to install 331.40 beta driver? I read someone playing w/ 320.49.


Delete your settings.


----------



## mtbiker033

So I am completely amazed at how much of a difference win8 makes for the beta. I didn't believe it until I saw it myself.

Anyone who is having bad performance and is on win7, it isn't your hardware.

Now running all ultra, post processing on low, msaa on x2, 90fov, stock settings on my 690 (only custom fan profile) with a constant 90-100fps, no stutters, lags, spikes, etc...........

I''M AMAZED!

btw, I put start8 on it immediately!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Guys HOLY CRAP!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1432337/post-your-gpu-usage-screenshots-from-battlefield-3-and-battlefield-4-mp-on-64-person-servers/10#post_20951516

Check my post out - I had quite a LOT OF STUTTERING with HT OFF.
No wonder a lot of you (with i5's) have been complaining. I can see what you mean.
I think it is because the CPU is being overwhelmed, THUS you get stuttering - and THUS when you set your CPU priority LOWER you get better FPS AND less/no stutter.
Wow - I'm proud of myself, for unravelling that one







!


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Guys HOLY CRAP!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1432337/post-your-gpu-usage-screenshots-from-battlefield-3-and-battlefield-4-mp-on-64-person-servers/10#post_20951516
> 
> Check my post out - I had quite a LOT OF STUTTERING with HT OFF.
> No wonder a lot of you (with i5's) have been complaining. I can see what you mean.
> I think it is because the CPU is being overwhelmed, THUS you get stuttering - and THUS when you set your CPU priority LOWER you get better FPS AND less/no stutter.
> Wow - I'm proud of myself, for unravelling that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


yeah it's brutal!

what I would like to see now is a report from someone with an i5 on win8


----------



## Stay Puft

So much cpu usage for some people. I'm seeing 40% max with my 4770K. I wonder if my DDR3 3000 memory helps at all


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> yeah it's brutal!
> 
> what I would like to see now is a report from someone with an i5 on win8


Going to make a video on this.
A lot of people said CPU priority down - but no reason why
A lot of people said vcyn on, but with no real "proof" by that I mean - how does vsync help at all? I knwo it caps the FPS to your monitor's but how is that supposed to help from your GPU running at 5-10FPS?

I think this is the first, conclusive evidence we have that BF4 isd very CPU intensive - the more threads the better too.
Bearing in mind this is a beta though, so that could all change.

As for win8 - I'm sure it will perform a little better due to the better support - however win8 doesn't equal more threads - so I doubt we'll see a huge difference from my results vs a person with an i5/i7 on win8.
I suspect the GPU readings will be a little different & FPS will be different.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> So much cpu usage for some people. I'm seeing 40% max with my 4770K. I wonder if my DDR3 3000 memory helps at all


40% is almost in line with mine with HT ON.
I get from 40-60% usage with HT ON - meaning no stutters.
I run 8GB (planning on 16GB very soon) of 9-9-9-24-2N 1600mhz RAM

RAM I'm sure plays a little effect on it, seeing as how much USAGE of RAM we can note via task manager.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Guys HOLY CRAP!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1432337/post-your-gpu-usage-screenshots-from-battlefield-3-and-battlefield-4-mp-on-64-person-servers/10#post_20951516
> 
> Check my post out - I had quite a LOT OF STUTTERING with HT OFF.
> No wonder a lot of you (with i5's) have been complaining. I can see what you mean.
> I think it is because the CPU is being overwhelmed, THUS you get stuttering - and THUS when you set your CPU priority LOWER you get better FPS AND less/no stutter.
> Wow - I'm proud of myself, for unravelling that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


lol damn you, Im so tempted to buy a 3770K just to stop the stuttering and crap


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> lol damn you, Im so tempted to buy a 3770K just to stop the stuttering and crap


wait for the final release then make a decision - I think it is silly for people to make assumption PRIOR the game was being released AND whilst the BETA is out.
A lot should and will change.
I'm sure I won't be running 45-85FPS on my GTX680 on the final release (I'll be running lower due to increased textures being added etc) and I'm sure my I7 won't be pushed as much due to better optimisation.

In other news - look what I found (after watching the video): HOWEVER: pressed it to no avail


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> like I said lack of support alot of monitoring and testing software including gadgets along with hardware dont work on win8 and many dont have drivers period for win8 alot of older games wont even work on win8 yet will on win7 so go figure these and the fact the missing start button and such are what turns me off about win8 altogether.
> 
> These for a 1%-5% performance increase in a few games I can get out of win7 doing the tweaks I have previously mentioned and explained how to do will actually get you more than 1%-5% I found around 3%-8% out of almost all games with the win7 tweaks and alot less random lag / stutters and jerkiness altogether after the tweaks to win7.


this is why anyone here recommending win8, say's to do it in a dual boot fashion... though, I haven't experienced any of these problems for months and months on any of my win8 ONLY towers.

the start button, is now the windows button.

If i had to guess, you are generating this opinion from the state win8 was in @ launch, and not it's current state. Every program that i use for monitoring on win7 runs just fine on win8 these days. Now then, 6 months ago was a totally different story. Pretty much everything would wreck win8. It's still a fickle beast, that's why 8.1 came out WAY earlier then expected.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Holy crap crashing on EVERY GAME ON BF4 BETA now...Obliteration also sucks on this map...


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> wait for the final release then make a decision - I think it is silly for people to make assumption PRIOR the game was being released AND whilst the BETA is out.
> A lot should and will change.
> I'm sure I won't be running 45-85FPS on my GTX680 on the final release (I'll be running lower due to increased textures being added etc) and I'm sure my I7 won't be pushed as much due to better optimisation.]


Yeah true, but we never know it could be harder on CPUs then we think


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Yeah true, but we never know it could be harder on CPUs then we think


you should try win8 I would be curious to see your results!!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> yeah it's brutal!
> 
> what I would like to see now is a report from someone with an i5 on win8


i5 and Win8 user here

no issues for me whatsoever.


----------



## ihatelolcats

i still have major disconnection problems. join a server, DC within 30 seconds. updated PB and everything


----------



## Stay Puft

Whole misconception that X79 is superior then Z87 for 2 GPU gaming needs to die because it's not the case


----------



## smaudioz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Guys HOLY CRAP!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1432337/post-your-gpu-usage-screenshots-from-battlefield-3-and-battlefield-4-mp-on-64-person-servers/10#post_20951516
> 
> Check my post out - I had quite a LOT OF STUTTERING with HT OFF.
> No wonder a lot of you (with i5's) have been complaining. I can see what you mean.
> I think it is because the CPU is being overwhelmed, THUS you get stuttering - and THUS when you set your CPU priority LOWER you get better FPS AND less/no stutter.
> Wow - I'm proud of myself, for unravelling that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Yeah cheers for that Einstein.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> lol damn you, Im so tempted to buy a 3770K just to stop the stuttering and crap


Some people with new i7's are getting 100% usage and stuttering too.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whole misconception that X79 is superior then Z87 for 2 GPU gaming needs to die because it's not the case


It seems there is really no need to upgrade to a 3930k for a CF or an SLI system


----------



## Cy5Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> yeah it's brutal!
> 
> what I would like to see now is a report from someone with an i5 on win8


i5 3570k @4.5Ghz + 2 GTX 660 Sli and win8 no issues here, even recording with Fraps @ ultra settings


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cy5Patrick*
> 
> i5 3570k @4.5Ghz + 2 GTX 660 Sli and win8 no issues here, even recording with Fraps @ ultra settings


Having massive FPS drops with the same CPU (3570K at 4.4Ghz) and two HD 6970's in Crossfire. Which should roughly give the same performance. So I suppose its a driver problem. Does anyone agree?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Having massive FPS drops with the same CPU (3570K at 4.4Ghz) and two HD 6970's in Crossfire. Which should roughly give the same performance. So I suppose its a driver problem. Does anyone agree?


I believe it is a driver issue.

3570k at 4.2 and no frame drops.


----------



## Cy5Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Having massive FPS drops with the same CPU (3570K at 4.4Ghz) and two HD 6970's in Crossfire. Which should roughly give the same performance. So I suppose its a driver problem. Does anyone agree?


Drivers and beta game issue.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Having massive FPS drops with the same CPU (3570K at 4.4Ghz) and two HD 6970's in Crossfire. Which should roughly give the same performance. So I suppose its a driver problem. Does anyone agree?


it's windows 7, if you switched to 8 it would run perfectly. I was having the same issues and switched last night, completely blew me away.

maybe the retail version will play better on win7 but I can only tell you my experience. win8 is in dice's recommended specs.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Having massive FPS drops with the same CPU (3570K at 4.4Ghz) and two HD 6970's in Crossfire. Which should roughly give the same performance. So I suppose its a driver problem. Does anyone agree?


what driver are you running? I'm on 13.8.1 still for mining purposes and i get no shutter except sever shutter.... is you cpu sitting at 100% because you can set priority in TM and usually fix it from what i see here.

Also on another note 8350 (4.8) is shining in this game with nearly identical fps compared to my buddies 3770k(4.5?) and only a few fps behind my 4770k(4.3) with the same 2 7950s at same clocks with same driver on win 7. I heard a lot of people complaining about win 7 issues the other night in game though... is that common with this game?


----------



## fortunesolace

Anybody have this after installing BF4?



According to someone it's a spy app.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fortunesolace*
> 
> Anybody have this after installing BF4?
> 
> 
> 
> According to someone it's a spy app.


it's the program used for VOIP in bf4


----------



## Darklyric

also its how dat nsa is pwning us lol jpjp


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smaudioz*
> 
> Yeah cheers for that Einstein.
> Some people with new i7's are getting 100% usage and stuttering too.


Proof?


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Proof?


not my 4770k...


----------



## pel

any drivers recomendation? beta or some old version after the update 2 days ago or so


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pel*
> 
> any drivers recomendation? beta or some old version after the update 2 days ago or so


I used the BETA bro - works great for me.


----------



## rcfc89

Quick question on the Beta. Is there no radio beacon available for Recon? Also there seems to be no Hardcore servers either. Health and Vehicle regeneration is so ******ed and for noobs.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> you should try win8 I would be curious to see your results!!


Already tried that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> i5 and Win8 user here
> 
> no issues for me whatsoever.


^ pretty much this, CPU was at 100% but no lag or stuttering what so ever also got about 10 - 15 more FPS









I know im gonna get flamed for this but. I'm tempted to move to Win 8 after changing settings and using add ons its not to bad, performance & space wise its minimal compared to 7


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pel*
> 
> any drivers recomendation? beta or some old version after the update 2 days ago or so


13.8.1 is working great on my cf 7950s. no shutter dipped down into the 50s with msaa x4 and aa ultra as well as everything else ultra but i can't tell any difference on 1080 so i turned those down a bit an get 80-100fps.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Quick question on the Beta. Is there no radio beacon available for Recon? Also there seems to be no Hardcore servers either. Health and Vehicle regeneration is so ******ed and for noobs.


Not yet dude.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Already tried that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ pretty much this, CPU was at 100% but no lag or stuttering what so ever also got about 10 - 15 more FPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know im gonna get flamed for this but. I'm tempted to move to Win 8 after changing settings and using add ons its not to bad, performance & space wise its minimal compared to 7


Win8 is great buddy.

I undestand the hate against metro but win8 is a more stable and faster OS than win7. At least for me.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> afraid of firmware? reasonable
> afraid of drivers? lol... a driver is not going to brick your card. i do whatever it takes to get it working


If the driver is unstable which is what allows windows / system to recognize some hardware flakes out while doing a firmware update it will brick it that is facts drivers do more than just allow hardware to function often the system itself wont see or be able to access it without a driver so if driver is buggy or unstable during the above situation you got a trashed / bricked whatever.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> it's windows 7, if you switched to 8 it would run perfectly. I was having the same issues and switched last night, completely blew me away.
> 
> maybe the retail version will play better on win7 but I can only tell you my experience. win8 is in dice's recommended specs.


Im never a fan of switching OS, im to scared to **** things up lol. Ill wait until the full release and then decide.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> what driver are you running? I'm on 13.8.1 still for mining purposes and i get no shutter except sever shutter.... is you cpu sitting at 100% because you can set priority in TM and usually fix it from what i see here.
> 
> Also on another note 8350 (4.8) is shining in this game with nearly identical fps compared to my buddies 3770k(4.5?) and only a few fps behind my 4770k(4.3) with the same 2 7950s at same clocks with same driver on win 7. I heard a lot of people complaining about win 7 issues the other night in game though... is that common with this game?


Im running the newest Beta driver (forgot the name) and run the game on a single card. Which is barely playable (40 FPS on low)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Quick question on the Beta. Is there no radio beacon available for Recon? Also there seems to be no Hardcore servers either. Health and Vehicle regeneration is so ******ed and for noobs.


Hardcore is for people who cant aim.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I've got a question about performance:
> I've realized that my load times are slow vs other people who run their games on their ssds.
> In wondering if there's any benefit in running bf4 on the ssd vs my internal 1tb hdd ? My hdd is getting kind of old, with not a large cache and running only on sata2 @7200rpm.
> I don't have much space left on my ssd , but I can fit 25gbs worth when the game comes out, if and only if there's a difference. Thoughts?


yes as i mentioned before a slow hardrive will cause hardrive hitching and stuttering and most will think it is the game or the GPU when it is the hardrives fault Guild Wars 2 is horrible at this many others are also planetside 2 another BF3 was also bad at this if your piepline ( hardrive ) supplying the data to be rendered and crunched is restricted the rest of hardware will go ape %$#* all the data is first pulled from hardrive for map info details and so on then renderd and so on so hardrive can have a large affect and most modern games dont play well with mechanical drives.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> yes as i mentioned before a slow hardrive will cause hardrive hitching and stuttering and most will think it is the game or the GPU when it is the hardrives fault Guild Wars 2 is horrible at this many others are also planetside 2 another BF3 was also bad at this if your piepline ( hardrive ) supplying the data to be rendered and crunched is restricted the rest of hardware will go ape %$#* all the data is first pulled from hardrive for map info details and so on then renderd and so on so hardrive can have a large affect and most modern games dont play well with mechanical drives.


Thanks for the info - ordered a 3TB baracuda 7200RPM 64mb Cache SATA 3 6GB/s







!
Looking forward to it!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> yes as i mentioned before a slow hardrive will cause hardrive hitching and stuttering and most will think it is the game or the GPU when it is the hardrives fault Guild Wars 2 is horrible at this many others are also planetside 2 another BF3 was also bad at this if your piepline ( hardrive ) supplying the data to be rendered and crunched is restricted the rest of hardware will go ape %$#* all the data is first pulled from hardrive for map info details and so on then renderd and so on so hardrive can have a large affect and most modern games dont play well with mechanical drives.


LOL, so RAID-0 7200RPM drives are now not enough for a game?

Get out of here.


----------



## smaudioz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Proof?


And if you want proof go and read forums about 100% cpu usage in bf4 beta and you'll see people with i7's saying they get it too.

For example:

http://answers.ea.com/t5/Battlefield-4/BF4-Beta-Massive-lags-because-of-CPU-usage/td-p/1600543/page/14
Quote:


> Good evening,
> 
> I've just been playing and average usage was 80%+ regularly hitting 100%
> 
> Win7 Pro x64
> 
> Intel i7 3770K @ stock (3.7 > 3.9)
> 
> 2x4GB DDR1600 Samsung green
> GA-Z77N-WiFi
> Sapphire HD7850 2GB
> Corsair Force GT 240GB


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> LOL, so RAID-0 7200RPM drives are now not enough for a game?
> 
> Get out of here.


Nothing we haven't seen before, Diablo III is the biggest culprit here, I run it from a flash drive to avoid stutter. It's more about poor code than HDD being insufficient imho.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> LOL, so RAID-0 7200RPM drives are now not enough for a game?
> 
> Get out of here.


No his got a point with the HDD's - mine was running on old SATA 2. I always felt it could bottleneck my games running off it due to the reduced transfer rate/speed. Never really noticed any problems - but going to put BF4 on the SSD, as it helps the fraps recordings







!


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> yes as i mentioned before a slow hardrive will cause hardrive hitching and stuttering and most will think it is the game or the GPU when it is the hardrives fault Guild Wars 2 is horrible at this many others are also planetside 2 another BF3 was also bad at this if your piepline ( hardrive ) supplying the data to be rendered and crunched is restricted the rest of hardware will go ape %$#* all the data is first pulled from hardrive for map info details and so on then renderd and so on so hardrive can have a large affect and most modern games dont play well with mechanical drives.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, so RAID-0 7200RPM drives are now not enough for a game?
> 
> Get out of here.
Click to expand...

I never said anything about raid0 single old mech drives cant keep up in alot of games is what I said so quit making things up alot less people run raid0 anymore because an ssd will cost you around same amount and will be faster with alot less worry or headaches.


----------



## amd655

Strange, even with both my sammy drives seperated, there was no difference in game performance o.0

I call speculation over reality here.


----------



## JAM3S121

So my system doesn't really run this game as well as I want.

I totally understand that just upgrading to a 700 series card or new amd card probably isnt the smartest thing with my current cpu, but realistically can a 4.2ghz i7 950 cpu be the bottleneck I'm facing against getting 60fps on high/med settings 1080p? this is with no msaa. I am running sli gtx 560 ti's at 930mhz. 6gb ram.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Strange, even with both my sammy drives seperated, there was no difference in game performance o.0
> 
> I call speculation over reality here.


yeah but they're quite new drives dude.
I'm not saying it can't be "speculation" - but I've always thought aboutt hat logically.
Lower transfer rate -> lower gaming performance
I haven't noticed ANY difference between BF4 being on my SSD or HDD - apart from when recording with fraps, I have less stutters







! (I used tog et stutters on any game -> and that's a fraps issue -> where you record to/write and where you are reading from, should ideally be in separate drives. IDEALLY, not forcefully)


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> yeah but they're quite new drives dude.
> I'm not saying it can't be "speculation" - but I've always thought aboutt hat logically.
> Lower transfer rate -> lower gaming performance
> I haven't noticed ANY difference between BF4 being on my SSD or HDD - apart from when recording with fraps, I have less stutters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! (I used tog et stutters on any game -> and that's a fraps issue -> where you record to/write and where you are reading from, should ideally be in separate drives. IDEALLY, not forcefully)


Fraps is horrible in general anyway, the only reason to use it is for rare occasions such as BF4 being x64


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> So my system doesn't really run this game as well as I want.
> 
> I totally understand that just upgrading to a 700 series card or new amd card probably isnt the smartest thing with my current cpu, but realistically can a 4.2ghz i7 950 cpu be the bottleneck I'm facing against getting 60fps on high/med settings 1080p? this is with no msaa. I am running sli gtx 560 ti's at 930mhz. 6gb ram.


maybe~, remember its also a beta lacking lots of optimizing and fixes. I've seen people with 3770k's @4.0+ here saying they are getting CPU bottlenecks and sitting at 100%.
I'm not 100% happy how this beta runs, I still go under 30fps at times which is understandable for my CPU, mostly when the tower falls, I hope that the optimizing that comes with release will let me have me 30fps goal on all the maps when stuff is going down.
I can only assume that some of the levolution in other maps are going to be just as intensive if not more then what the tower is in beta form but *with* optimizing, which worries me.

and this whole Win8 thing, what kind of performance increases are people getting, because it makes bf4 beta run worse and more laggy for me, most of the game I'm riding 30fps dropping down to 25's and down to like 10 when the tower drops , in win 7 its 30-40, and down to 20 when tower drops. Did I install something wrong? I downloaded all my drivers, everything is up to date, I don't get it.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smaudioz*
> 
> And if you want proof go and read forums about 100% cpu usage in bf4 beta and you'll see people with i7's saying they get it too.
> 
> For example:
> 
> http://answers.ea.com/t5/Battlefield-4/BF4-Beta-Massive-lags-because-of-CPU-usage/td-p/1600543/page/14


overclock? lol ofc its going to be 100% its using 8 threads and it a beta game pushing the multitreading capability's of new equipment... and its not optimized because its a beta...


----------



## rickcooperjr

I have to arque there fraps is one of the best for recording and getting quality but it requires more raw grunt than some others basically there is a point where you give up quality for performance when racording with any software recording option best way is to directly record the video thru the HDMI cable http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815100049 is a very good example and is cheap and will record 1080i also automatically does so using minimum space on hardrive hince h264 there are better ones out there nut this is by far one of the cheapest with best quality.

http://www.amazon.com/Hauppauge-Edition-Definition-Capture-Passthrough/dp/B008ZT8QKO this is the one I use myself but havent used it for a bit.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pegcw2pUPw is the one i use that they use recording BF3 video and such. Also be aware the video is only 720p but the recorder does upto 1080p the person just uploaded it upto 720p.


----------



## smaudioz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> overclock? lol ofc its going to be 100% its using 8 threads and it a beta game pushing the multitreading capability's of new equipment... and its not optimized because its a beta...


Huh? He said he's got it at stock, and I'm saying and showed proof that some people with i7's are having 100% CPU usage. totally dubbed asked for proof because he obviously didn't believe me, there it is.

By the way another guy in there with the same CPU overclocked to 4.1Ghz said he had it too and got rid of the stutter by turning off HyperThreading, effectively making it a quad core.


----------



## Darklyric

O i didnt see the stock part.... well its just needs a mild overclock and it will get off the 100% is what I was saying.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smaudioz*
> 
> And if you want proof go and read forums about 100% cpu usage in bf4 beta and you'll see people with i7's saying they get it too.
> 
> For example:
> 
> http://answers.ea.com/t5/Battlefield-4/BF4-Beta-Massive-lags-because-of-CPU-usage/td-p/1600543/page/14


It's windows 7 m8,try windows 8 for yourself, I didn't believe it until I saw it myself.


----------



## pel

Before the update i had the lastest beta driver 331.40, 100% cpu usage and 50-90% gpu usage, i have a single 660gtx and a 3570k stock, if any bottleneck should be on the gpu not on the cpu, beside i had terrible fps drops, so i tried old version and after a clean driver unistall i was able to play with normal performance around 50fps with 326.41 drivers.

After the update neither with 326.41 or with 331.40 beta drivers i can play i get terrible fps drops, using win7


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smaudioz*
> 
> Huh? He said he's got it at stock, and I'm saying and showed proof that some people with i7's are having 100% CPU usage. totally dubbed asked for proof because he obviously didn't believe me, there it is.
> 
> By the way another guy in there with the same CPU overclocked to 4.1Ghz said he had it too and got rid of the stutter by turning off HyperThreading, effectively making it a quad core.


I'm at stock?
I don't think so








Never said that either


----------



## smaudioz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm at stock?
> I don't think so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never said that either


Not you...

The guy I posted a quote of from that EA thread is using a stock i7 3770K and is having 100% CPU usage.
Another guy in that thread with the same CPU but OC'd has it too and got rid of it by disabling hyperthreading.

And yeah I know about Windows 8 making it smooth, can't say I am up for switching operating systems or even installing dual boot for a beta that will get fixed for win7 though.


----------



## theturbofd

Darn sorry about the vegas problem guys :/ I re uploaded the video


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Im never a fan of switching OS, im to scared to **** things up lol. Ill wait until the full release and then decide.
> Im running the newest Beta driver (forgot the name) and run the game on a single card. Which is barely playable (40 FPS on low)
> *Hardcore is for people who cant aim.*


So many things wrong with that statement. Giving someone 60% health in Hardcore vs. 100% in Normal wouldn't be that drastic if you didn't have to put half a clip into someone to kill them aka COD franchise. What absolutely kills Normal mode for me is how its catered to Noobs. The red arrows put over enemies heads( noob's at its finest), Health and Vehicle regeneration : How can it get any worse then this, every player that you hit from medium to long range simply goes behind something and lays down while their health fills back up eliminating the need for one of the most important classes "Assault." Its quite obviously clear what Normal mode is for. Noobs.


----------



## Jack Mac

I can't be bothered to do a fresh install for windows 8, will I be able to get away with an upgrade install?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cy5Patrick*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Having massive FPS drops with the same CPU (3570K at 4.4Ghz) and two HD 6970's in Crossfire. Which should roughly give the same performance. So I suppose its a driver problem. Does anyone agree?
> 
> 
> 
> Drivers and beta game issue.
Click to expand...

This ^

If the release game actually requires 4ghz + and over a quad core to run, DICE are going to have serious problems. They have to be careful how they make these next gen games. If they make them to hard to run, they alienate large portions of customer base. Seems like their plan has been to steal COD players for a while now.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Well I have one thing to say I play at and above100 FPS on my sig rig with no issues lowwest I have ever seen is 70 FPS and that was a 1 time fluke also game runs fluid for me without stuttering and around 40%-50% CPU usage and around 95% usage on my GPU's so do the math.

Be aware I still get the DC issues and occasionally get the bug about it loading in and letting me play but that is the nature of a beta.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> This ^
> 
> If the release game actually requires 4ghz + and over a quad core to run, DICE are going to have serious problems. They have to be careful how they make these next gen games. If they make them to hard to run, they alienate large portions of customer base. Seems like their plan has been to steal COD players for a while now.


That's their plan on console, PCwise COD isn't that popular really.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I can't be bothered to do a fresh install for windows 8, will I be able to get away with an upgrade install?


I tried that first but had sound card issues and ended up doing a fresh install.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Well I have one thing to say I play at and above100 FPS on my sig rig with no issues lowwest I have ever seen is 70 FPS and that was a 1 time fluke also game runs fluid for me without stuttering and around 40%-50% CPU usage and around 95% usage on my GPU's so do the math.
> 
> Be aware I still get the DC issues and occasionally get the bug about it loading in and letting me play but that is the nature of a beta.


curios that my 8350 and 7950 cf on that same mobo same rev have the cpu pegged at 80+- 10% usage and gpou 60-70%. I would have though with tri fire that it would increase cpu usage.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> It's windows 7 m8,try windows 8 for yourself, I didn't believe it until I saw it myself.


its not win7, at least for everyone, you can't tell me having a certain OS should make or break if the game is playable.

I see everyone screaming "win8 win 8 it fixes everything" and all I can think of is the CEO of EA sitting in some boss chair looking like mr.evil soaking up the bonus they probably get from microsoft to PR win8 with bf4.
does it help people with certain problems? sure.
is it a fix for everything like most people are acting it is? no.

I get 0 difference in CPU and usage from win7 to win8, my performance is about 5-10 fps WORSE, the only thing that has changed for me is start up time is a little quick, by seconds, and that my Vram usage went down by 200mb, but I wasn't capping it regardless, still get worse lag then win7 though for whatever reason.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> yeah it's brutal!
> 
> what I would like to see now is a report from someone with an i5 on win8


2013-10-07 04:07:34 - bf4

*TEST RECORDED IN FRAPS*

Frames: 27713
Time: 300000ms
Min: 65
*Avg: 92.377*
Max: 144

*Settings*
Ultra Preset
1080P 144hz
Motion Blur off
4xMSAA
90 FOV
Domination map

*Rig*
SLI MSI Twin Frozen 760's @1254/6302(mild OC)
ASUS VG248QE 144hz monitor
i53570K @4.5Ghz
8 GB RAM
Windows 8.1
Nvidia Beta drivers

*The game is using 100% of my CPU, all cores, and only 54% of my graphic cards.

I was nowhere near these numbers with Windows 7. Windows 8.1 has greatly improved my gaming experience. I no longer suffer any stuttering, and FPS are higher.*


----------



## keikei

BF4 Support Class Guns & Guide LMGs Shotguns (Battlefield 4 Beta Gameplay/Commentary)


----------



## Sadmoto

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/news/view/try-the-all-new-obliteration-mode/

Oblit on open beta now, just a FYI


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/news/view/try-the-all-new-obliteration-mode/
> 
> Oblit on open beta now, just a FYI


A video review/overview is already coming up from me


----------



## Krazee

Well so if take it into consideration that obliteration was added and the beta already had awards for it, commander mode should be added as well


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> its not win7, at least for everyone, you can't tell me having a certain OS should make or break if the game is playable.
> 
> I see everyone screaming "win8 win 8 it fixes everything" and all I can think of is the CEO of EA sitting in some boss chair looking like mr.evil soaking up the bonus they probably get from microsoft to PR win8 with bf4.
> does it help people with certain problems? sure.
> is it a fix for everything like most people are acting it is? no.
> 
> I get 0 difference in CPU and usage from win7 to win8, my performance is about 5-10 fps WORSE, the only thing that has changed for me is start up time is a little quick, by seconds, and that my Vram usage went down by 200mb, but I wasn't capping it regardless, still get worse lag then win7 though for whatever reason.


I'm using beta nvidia drivers on a 12gb win8 trial partition with no hotfixes and manual pb updates. Night and day from my win 7 install. Getting 99÷ max gpu usage in msi ab. Try a minimalist approach to eliminate variables. I dont condone win8's business model but it gets the most out of the beta, and allows us to actually do beta testing.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Well I have one thing to say I play at and above100 FPS on my sig rig with no issues lowwest I have ever seen is 70 FPS and that was a 1 time fluke also game runs fluid for me without stuttering and around 40%-50% CPU usage and around 95% usage on my GPU's so do the math.
> 
> Be aware I still get the DC issues and occasionally get the bug about it loading in and letting me play but that is the nature of a beta.
> 
> 
> 
> curios that my 8350 and 7950 cf on that same mobo same rev have the cpu pegged at 80+- 10% usage and gpou 60-70%. I would have though with tri fire that it would increase cpu usage.
Click to expand...

I will see what I can do recording wise on my secondary rig I dont use recording on main sig rig it is my extreme gamer rig and doesnt even get to browse web.

well I tried to get my onscreen display to work with no go to show clocks CPU usage and ram usage of system ram and vram usage also along with GPU usage but it wont work on BF4 beta I use HWINFO64 and MSI afterburner On Screen Display Server.

The video will be done on my secondary rig recorded with fraps and rendered using Miro Video Converter to put it to MP4 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2779392 but at 4.8ghz x8 and also has dual ati hd 6970's in crossfire GPU1 http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ksx5k/
GPU2 http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3h4h6/ notice the default base clocks are different 2 different reference ATI HD 6970's on liquid cooling with EK waterblocks also beta 13.11 driver was used also has 16gb of 1866mhz ram 4x 4gb sticks corsair dominator platinums same motherboard CPU and ram as my sig rig along with NIC and sound card.

The video doesnt have good gameplay but I didnt care about that and didnt help cant map my keybinds the way I want for my gaming mouse / keyboard. I was showwing it maxxed out and playing fluidly to try to settle issue FX 8350 plays it fine with ease maxxed out without large frame drops and such even on older hd 6970's.



it is likely still being processed and will be for a bit so give it time and it will be 1080p and also will play fluidly.

I also want to point out I recorded it at 30FPS so it locked my ingame FPS to 30 also without FRAPS recording I get 70+ FPS on my secondary rig with the specs above.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/news/view/try-the-all-new-obliteration-mode/
> 
> Oblit on open beta now, just a FYI


Sadly on the same terrible Map.........


----------



## Ponycar

That stupid update removed all my remapped keys off my Nostromo and the ability to set them back. I can't play on the stupid keyboard because I suck even more


----------



## Timu

Obliteration is fun though needs a time limit, but man, that counter knifing needs to be nerfed badly.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Obliteration is fun though needs a time limit, but man, that counter knifing needs to be nerfed badly.


That and the AK12 needs to be toned down - it's utterly ridiculous.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponycar*
> 
> That stupid update removed all my remapped keys off my Nostromo and the ability to set them back. I can't play on the stupid keyboard because I suck even more


Don't know if this will help you or not. I had a problem with it locking up when trying to rebind keys. Apparently the file gets way too big and it causes a problem. Here is how you can copy your key binding from BF3 (if you played it) to Bf4 Beta...

I didn't think of it, just found it on another forum.

Worked for me....

COPY this file:
My Documents/Battlefield 3/settings/PROF_SAVE_profile

Place it here
My Documents/Battlefield 4 beta/settings

Rename:
My Documents/Battlefield 4 beta/settings/PROFSAVE_profile -> PROFSAVE_profile_old

Rename:
My Documents/Battlefield 4 beta/settings/PROF_SAVE_profile -> PROFSAVE_profile

Might have to fine tweak the settings in Bf4 afterwards though. My mouse sensitivity went to 250%


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponycar*
> 
> That stupid update removed all my remapped keys off my Nostromo and the ability to set them back. I can't play on the stupid keyboard because I suck even more


No it didnt, check your c drive documents, your old settings will be in the bf4 folder, copy to bf4 beta, settings will be back. I have just recently converted from my nostromo to a kb, took me a while to adjust also


----------



## Martbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> It will handle it fine on high - ultra, possibly not.
> ONLY reason I say this is because my lil cousin has a lenovo Y500 with the 660m inside (if I'm not mistaken) and that runs BF3 with no problems on HIGH - so urs atm should run ultra on bf3 with no problems.
> Main problem with laptop is heat.
> MAKE SURE you have a cooling pad when gaming for longer periods of time.


Yeah I switched back to desktop after my laptop heatsink desolder from the board :|. Laptop are really not made for intensive gaming.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> wait for the final release then make a decision - I think it is silly for people to make assumption PRIOR the game was being released AND whilst the BETA is out.
> A lot should and will change.
> I'm sure I won't be running 45-85FPS on my GTX680 on the final release (I'll be running lower due to increased textures being added etc) and I'm sure my I7 won't be pushed as much due to better optimisation.
> 
> In other news - look what I found (after watching the video): HOWEVER: pressed it to no avail


It still works, but only sometimes. Easiest way to tell if it works is you'll see the circle that usually says "E" in it for action.

*EDIT* played the new mode, its really fun actually.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whole misconception that X79 is superior then Z87 for 2 GPU gaming needs to die because it's not the case


If i see this bench one more time, i'm going to gouge my eye's out. This isn't the metro 2033 thread, and metro 2033 isn't frostbite engine.

4A engine, 32 bit.. New Frostbite, 64 bit engine...


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whole misconception that X79 is superior then Z87 for 2 GPU gaming needs to die because it's not the case
> 
> 
> 
> If i see this bench one more time, i'm going to gouge my eye's out. This isn't the metro 2033 thread, and metro 2033 isn't frostbite engine.
Click to expand...

It is STAYPUFT he always brings the irrelevant benchs and even is a huge Intel / Nvidia fanboy to point he is so biased it isnt even funny look into some of his posts and you will see this. He is always a pure intel / Nvidia supporter and dogs and bashes AMD and ATI and anything other than the Intel / Nvidia branded stuff. He even goes so far as to criticize and talk crap to anyone supporting anything other than Intel / Nvidia to point alot of people if he starts they just leave the thread altogether.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> It is STAYPUFT he always brings the irrelevant benchs and even is a huge Intel / Nvidia fanboy to point he is so biased it isnt even funny look into some of his posts and you will see this. He is always a pure intel / Nvidia supporter and dogs and bashes AMD and ATI and anything other than the Intel / Nvidia branded stuff he even goes so far as to criticize and talk crap to anyone supporting anything other than Intel / Nvidia to point alot of people if he starts they just leave the thread altogether.


he has recently invaded my home thread, i'm very aware.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I think this is one of my best videos yet!








Enjoy!


----------



## Krazee

You people need to **** about the amd/ati/nvidia/intel bs and stick to the topic at hand which is battlefield 4


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> It is STAYPUFT he always brings the irrelevant benchs and even is a huge Intel / Nvidia fanboy to point he is so biased it isnt even funny look into some of his posts and you will see this. He is always a pure intel / Nvidia supporter and dogs and bashes AMD and ATI and anything other than the Intel / Nvidia branded stuff he even goes so far as to criticize and talk crap to anyone supporting anything other than Intel / Nvidia to point alot of people if he starts they just leave the thread altogether.
> 
> 
> 
> he has recently invaded my home thread, i'm very aware.
Click to expand...

lol good luck with that one be prepared for alot of hate to follow him and alot of thread derailment to follow any thread he enters becomes an all out flame war and often is closed over it.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> lol good luck with that one be prepared for alot of hate to follow him and alot of thread derailment to follow any thread he enters becomes an all out flame war and often is closed over it.


You are one to talk, no offense.

You seem rather defensive over something that did not concern you.
And now you are grabbing attention, which will now lead to you defending yourself even more


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I will see what i can do recording wise on my secondary rig I dont use recording on main sig rig it is my extreme gamer rig and doesnt even get to browse web.
> 
> well I tried to get my onscreen display to work with no go to show clocks CPU usage and ram usage of system ram and vram usage also along with GPU usage but it wont work on BF4 beta I use HWINFO64 and MSI afterburner On Screen Display Server.
> 
> The video will be done on my secondary rig recorded with fraps and rendered using Miro Video Converter to put it to MP4 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2779392 but at 4.8ghz x8 and also has dual ati hd 6970's in crossfire GPU1 http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ksx5k/
> GPU2 http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3h4h6/ notice the default base clocks are different 2 different reference ATI HD 6970's on liquid cooling with EK waterblocks also beta 13.11 driver was used also has 16gb of 1866mhz ram 4x 4gb sticks corsair dominator platinums same motherboard CPU and ram as my sig rig along with NIC and sound card.
> 
> The video doesnt have good gameplay but I didnt care about that and didnt help cant map my keybinds the way I want for my gaming mouse / keyboard was showwing it maxxed out and playing fluidly to try to settle issue FX 8350 plays it fine with ease maxxed out without large frame drops and such even on older hd 6970's.
> 
> 
> 
> it is likely still being processed and will be for a bit so give it time and it will be 1080p and also will play fluidly.
> 
> I also want to point out I recorded it at 30FPS so it locked my ingame FPS to 30 also without FRAPS recording I get 70+ FPS on my secondary rig with the specs above.


I see stutter after stutter after stutter, if you call that smooth?

EDIT, after another watch it seemed smooth watching from YT than here on OCN o.0 weird.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> lol good luck with that one be prepared for alot of hate to follow him and alot of thread derailment to follow any thread he enters becomes an all out flame war and often is closed over it.
> 
> 
> 
> You are one to talk, no offense.
> 
> You seem rather defensive over something that did not concern you.
> And now you are grabbing attention, which will now lead to you defending yourself even more
Click to expand...

Actually if you look into my past posts I am not actually that biased I just dont like the way many down AMD and so on. They are not that far behind Intel in 90% of games / situations and future will be even less. I am a tester for Intel so I am required to not be biased I am also a tester for AMD and also Nvidia / corsair / MSI / ASUS / EVGA and many more. I am forced to not be biased but prefer best bang for buck for my own personal setups for certain reasons that is all so if that is attention stealing I think it is rightly so then.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I will see what i can do recording wise on my secondary rig I dont use recording on main sig rig it is my extreme gamer rig and doesnt even get to browse web.
> 
> well I tried to get my onscreen display to work with no go to show clocks CPU usage and ram usage of system ram and vram usage also along with GPU usage but it wont work on BF4 beta I use HWINFO64 and MSI afterburner On Screen Display Server.
> 
> The video will be done on my secondary rig recorded with fraps and rendered using Miro Video Converter to put it to MP4 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2779392 but at 4.8ghz x8 and also has dual ati hd 6970's in crossfire GPU1 http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ksx5k/
> GPU2 http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3h4h6/ notice the default base clocks are different 2 different reference ATI HD 6970's on liquid cooling with EK waterblocks also beta 13.11 driver was used also has 16gb of 1866mhz ram 4x 4gb sticks corsair dominator platinums same motherboard CPU and ram as my sig rig along with NIC and sound card.
> 
> The video doesnt have good gameplay but I didnt care about that and didnt help cant map my keybinds the way I want for my gaming mouse / keyboard was showwing it maxxed out and playing fluidly to try to settle issue FX 8350 plays it fine with ease maxxed out without large frame drops and such even on older hd 6970's.
> 
> 
> 
> it is likely still being processed and will be for a bit so give it time and it will be 1080p and also will play fluidly.
> 
> I also want to point out I recorded it at 30FPS so it locked my ingame FPS to 30 also without FRAPS recording I get 70+ FPS on my secondary rig with the specs above.
> 
> 
> 
> I see stutter after stutter after stutter, if you call that smooth?
Click to expand...

well if so it must be your internet connection or something because I truly dont have stutter nor see it in the video on playback from original or youtube your internet must be glitchy or slow or something or you got to many addons added to your browser or something I play it in googlechrome with no additional addons and it plays back fluid not a single stutter or glitch.


----------



## amd655

LOL i edited before you replied^


----------



## ihatelolcats

obilteration is fun. i like it a lot better than the other modes, on this map at least


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> LOL i edited before you replied^


LOL np I know my systems are setup right and record very well and I have the video being recorded to OCZ vector 512gb SSD yes I know SSD's and doing this are bad ( 5yr warranty on vectors ) but to do lossless it is required at 60 FPS which I sometimes do lol https://frapsforum.com/threads/best-fraps-performance-tips-afaik.559/ scroll down a bit 60FPS recording at full size lossless requires 238mbs of write speed to be fluid hince the vector 450+mbs write speed being needed lol.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Obliteration has a lot more lag/stutter/low fps for me, compared to Conquest, even smaller a 32 man Oblit vs 64 CQ it's worse.

Also I hate the MX4 starter engineer gun, so terrible. I think I'm getting close to unlocking something decent though.


----------



## amd655

Ok, i think i will partition this RAID array and test the i5 out on Win 8, as i have seen a lot of folk asking to see numbers, so bear with me, will do what i can, i also wanna try the new mode out


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Ok, i think i will partition this RAID array and test the i5 out on Win 8, as i have seen a lot of folk asking to see numbers, so bear with me, will do what i can, i also wanna try the new mode out


even I would like to see some actual testing and numbers between win7 and win8 on same exact hardware and settings and such.









also dont forget to include issues that arise or bugs or even hardware compatability issues and so on to make things fair and as forth coming as possible PLZ.

I would do a win7 vs win8 but facts are it is a hassle to do so on exact same hardware. I truly dont have the spare time to do so 3 month old baby here and my job doing pc repairs and upgrades and full custom builds and such. I also am doing hardware testing and such my time is very precious at moment and fiance goes to work in a few hours and well I will have the baby for rest of evening and night looks like another lucky to get 2hrs of sleep if that night lol.


----------



## skupples

I see no choppy.


----------



## rickcooperjr

LOL ty like I said I knew video was fluid without stutters or lag but amd655 already confirmed it was a OCN link issue for video as he redone it directly on YT and it was good.

also be aware that was on my secondary BS rig almost a clone of sig rig but with 2x hd 6970's in crossfire.


----------



## Jack Mac

Rick, could you please put some punctuation in those posts?


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Rick, could you please put some punctuation in those posts?


sorry speed typing and also doing work bouncing between 5 computers at sec and doing a few upgrades along with trying to also deal with windows updating 2 customers machines makes it hard to type everything perfectly. I am trying to get everything I can done or nearly done before fiance heads to work she has to be at work in a few hours leaving me with baby and my own work lol.


----------



## amd655

DAMN ITTTTT

Apparently trying to partition RAID arrays in windows is NOT a good idea









I gotta buy me more HDD's to back my crap up i guess.

Ahh well, will start from square 1 with win 7 and 8 now lol, good thing is it will be a hardware partition instead of software though


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> DAMN ITTTTT
> 
> Apparently trying to partition RAID arrays in windows is NOT a good idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta buy me more HDD's to back my crap up i guess.
> 
> Ahh well, will start from square 1 with win 7 and 8 now lol, good thing is it will be a hardware partition instead of software though


hardware partitions always perform better with a bit better bandwidth and also all around speed latency wise

also dont run the raid0 off the raid controller run it off the northbridge or southbridge cant remember this will increase the raid0 performance quite a bit last time I tested it dropped latency on reads and writes like 3-8ms and also increased read / write bandwidth by like 30-50mbs or so vs using the regular onboard raid controller.


----------



## Deadboy90

So I tried getting the BF4 Beta running on my laptop in my sig. (C2D @ 1.6 Ghz, Nvidia 335m) Lol it wouldn't even START!







I knew it would be bad but I expected to at least see a menu screen, even if it was running at seconds per frame.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> hardware partitions always perform better with a bit better bandwidth and also all around speed latency wise
> 
> also dont run the raid0 off the raid controller run it off the northbridge or southbridge cant remember this will increase the raid0 performance quite a bit last time I tested it dropped latency on reads and writes like 3-8ms and also increased read / write bandwidth by like 30-50mbs or so vs using the regular onboard raid controller.


I think it is using the raid controller that it is supposed to, intel rapid storage software puts the disks into different modes if i wish, i have it on write back mode which opens the taps on performance.

And it looks like the partitioning may have worked, just looked at it and states 766GB free of 1.16TB, which the total array is 1.86TB, so..... we will see, i may not have to reinstall win 7 i hope


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> LOL np I know my systems are setup right and record very well and I have the video being recorded to OCZ vector 512gb SSD yes I know SSD's and doing this are bad ( 5yr warranty on vectors ) but to do lossless it is required at 60 FPS which I sometimes do lol https://frapsforum.com/threads/best-fraps-performance-tips-afaik.559/ scroll down a bit 60FPS recording at full size lossless requires 238mbs of write speed to be fluid hince the vector 450+mbs write speed being needed lol.


There is something better than FRAPS especially you have multi HDDs.

DxTory. http://exkode.com/dxtory-features-en.html



Multi HDD recording parallel. I have crappy HDDs, total 650-700mb/sec recording constant. 800mb/sec if I add my USB3.0 HDD



If you have SLI/CFX GPUs... make sure you enable those:



$40 is pricey license but lifetime upgrade. This software is awesome. 120FPS footages recording at 2560x1440p if you can handle that resolution at that Framerate. That software will just eat it. Beware, your recording might end up 200gb.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> LOL np I know my systems are setup right and record very well and I have the video being recorded to OCZ vector 512gb SSD yes I know SSD's and doing this are bad ( 5yr warranty on vectors ) but to do lossless it is required at 60 FPS which I sometimes do lol https://frapsforum.com/threads/best-fraps-performance-tips-afaik.559/ scroll down a bit 60FPS recording at full size lossless requires 238mbs of write speed to be fluid hince the vector 450+mbs write speed being needed lol.
> 
> 
> 
> There is something better than FRAPS especially you have multi HDDs.
> 
> DxTory. http://exkode.com/dxtory-features-en.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multi HDD recording parallel. I have crappy HDDs, total 650-700mb/sec recording constant. 800mb/sec if I add my USB3.0 HDD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have SLI/CFX GPUs... make sure you enable those:
Click to expand...

I would do that but I have a lifetime account with FRAPs so it will never cost me a dime forever including updated versions and such lol so I use it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> There is something better than FRAPS especially you have multi HDDs.
> 
> $40 is pricey license but lifetime upgrade. This software is awesome. 120FPS footages recording at 2560x1440p if you can handle that resolution at that Framerate. That software will just eat it. Beware, your recording might end up 200gb.


Yup - then try and render it haha!








I put over 400GB worth of footage in Vegas - rendered it in .wmv and it was over 13.3GB - I didn't upload that, it was simply going to take too long to upload that.
So rendered it in .mp4 and it was a nice 1.5GB upload.

So yes, 120FPS is nice, but completely pointless, when YouTube (as far as I know) doesn't even handle more than 30FPS.
So save yourself the space and record at 60FPS, instead of 120FPS. With that said, if you can solidly hit 120FPS on ultra graphics, then I'm sure you'll have enough money for 2x 4TB HDD's haha!

I'm also presuming you'll want to record to upload to YouTube.
So as nice as Dxtory might be, wit the added options, the fact that your uploaded video is going to be rendered by your rendering program and then downscaled/sampled by YouTube, makes it utterly pointless to record at high FPS'


----------



## djriful

I have bought and test:

- FRAPS = http://www.fraps.com/

- Action! = http://mirillis.com/en/products/action.html

- Dxtory = http://exkode.com/dxtory-features-en.html

- Bandicam = http://www.bandicam.com/

Free one:

- Afterburner = http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/download.htm

- Overwolf = http://www.overwolf.com/

- Xfire = http://www.xfire.com/

Not tested yet:

- Game Capture = http://www.movavi.com/game-capture/

- HyperCam = http://www.hyperionics.com/hc/

- WeGame = http://www.wegame.com/

- Open Broadcaster Software = http://obsproject.com/ (interesting one and installed, I might give it a shot later.)

Rank:

1. Dxtory

2. Action!

3. FRAPS

4. Afterburner

5. The rest is poop.

6. poop

7. more poop.

Honestly, I know you rather stick what you bought but that's fine but least you know if you need something more. Dxtory is your baby.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yup - then try and render it haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put over 400GB worth of footage in Vegas - rendered it in .wmv and it was over 13.3GB - I didn't upload that, it was simply going to take too long to upload that.
> So rendered it in .mp4 and it was a nice 1.5GB upload.
> 
> So yes, 120FPS is nice, but completely pointless, when YouTube (as far as I know) doesn't even handle more than 30FPS.
> So save yourself the space and record at 60FPS, instead of 120FPS. With that said, if you can solidly hit 120FPS on ultra graphics, then I'm sure you'll have enough money for 2x 4TB HDD's haha!
> 
> I'm also presuming you'll want to record to upload to YouTube.
> So as nice as Dxtory might be, wit the added options, the fact that your uploaded video is going to be rendered by your rendering program and then downscaled/sampled by YouTube, makes it utterly pointless to record at high FPS'


120FPS general gameplay footage is pointless but if you want to know what you can do with 120FPS. here



Spoiler: SLO-MOTION!


----------



## skupples

You can actually get Dxtory unlimited for free, and it's not a pirate.

Even with the multi-gpu fix, i still can't get it to record though.


----------



## amd655

Ok good news guys, I have had major success partitioning a RAID array and dual booting win 7/8 together, works flawlessly, I am on Win 8 right now, will take an image in a bit once I customise my stuff, and get my start button back etc


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You can actually get Dxtory unlimited for free, and it's not a pirate.
> 
> Even with the multi-gpu fix, i still can't get it to record though.


Free? I'm jelly.

Wait for your 4930k rig, it will be better for processing the live recording. Another reason why X79 is sweet for hexa-cores.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> 120FPS general gameplay footage is pointless but if you want to know what you can do with 120FPS. here


very nice!


----------



## ihatelolcats

obliteration has a bug where the bomb will be underground. i was just in a match that was over 400 minutes already


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> obliteration has a bug where the bomb will be underground. i was just in a match that was over 400 minutes already


hahaha - how doe sit get there







?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Free? I'm jelly.
> 
> Wait for your 4930k rig, it will be better for processing the live recording. Another reason why X79 is sweet for hexa-cores.


Ohhhhh Yeahhhhhh 3 weeks till my mobo hits! I guess the only way around the lack of native sata6 is a raid card?


----------



## amd655

Oh DAT TASK MANAGER


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Oh DAT TASK MANAGER


I really like what MS did with it.

My video on stuttering problems







! Hope it helps people in general. Most of you know all the things said. This is just video evidence + confirming my screenshots about HT:


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Oh DAT TASK MANAGER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Right click on it:


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Right click on it:


Awesome









Ok, now to install Origin, then begin BF4 download


----------



## Sadmoto

Win8 must just hate me.

BF3 ultra 90fov Win7 64p oman
2013-10-09 14:20:49 - bf3
Frames: 3342 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 55.700 - Min: 35 - Max: 100

CPU: 80%-90%
GPU:30-50%

now bf4
BF4 ultra 100fov win7
When the tower is falling:
Frames: 1902 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 31.700 - Min: 21 - Max: 47

Gameplay after when dusty:
Frames: 2025 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 33.750 - Min: 25 - Max: 56

CPU:90%-100%
GPU:32%-83% avg of 47%
Ram:3.5gb
Video ram max: 1760

Now win8

BF4 ultra 100fov win8
When tower is falling:
Frames: 3738 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 31.150 - Min: 15 - Max: 53

Gameplay when dusty:
Frames: 3154 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 26.283 - Min: 3 - Max: 55
Got a nice frame drop for about 5 seconds in that 2min of bench









CPU:90%-100%
GPU:30%-70% avg of 57%
Ram:3.6gb
Video Ram max: 1993

also, no matter what, It will always freeze when I go into my 2nd game
I don't get it.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Oh DAT TASK MANAGER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like what MS did with it.
> 
> My video on stuttering problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Hope it helps people in general. Most of you know all the things said. This is just video evidence + confirming my screenshots about HT:
Click to expand...

3.3gb of ram usage *** I run with all my stuff in background off I use 1.5-2gb at idle not 3.3gb I think you need to check stuff something is wrong for idle with all background stuff off


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Win8 must just hate me.
> 
> BF3 ultra 90fov Win7 64p oman
> 2013-10-09 14:20:49 - bf3
> Frames: 3342 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 55.700 - Min: 35 - Max: 100
> 
> CPU: 80%-90%
> GPU:30-50%
> 
> now bf4
> BF4 ultra 100fov win7
> When the tower is falling:
> Frames: 1902 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 31.700 - Min: 21 - Max: 47
> 
> Gameplay after when dusty:
> Frames: 2025 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 33.750 - Min: 25 - Max: 56
> 
> CPU:90%-100%
> GPU:32%-83% avg of 47%
> Ram:3.5gb
> Video ram max: 1760
> 
> Now win8
> 
> BF4 ultra 100fov win8
> When tower is falling:
> Frames: 3738 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 31.150 - Min: 15 - Max: 53
> 
> Gameplay when dusty:
> Frames: 3154 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 26.283 - Min: 3 - Max: 55
> Got a nice frame drop for about 5 seconds in that 2min of bench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU:90%-100%
> GPU:30%-70% avg of 57%
> Ram:3.6gb
> Video Ram max: 1993
> 
> I don't get it.


On your 2013 rig? GTX780? I assume you have the latest driver beta one?

3930k single GTX TITAN is averaging 45-60FPS at Ultra (every single option). 1440p. For sure there is something hindering on yours.

Are you getting those stats from an application? If so try run the game without it? Use the console to turn on the FPS.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> 3.3gb of ram usage *** I run with all my stuff in background off I use 1.5-2gb at idle not 3.3gb I think you need to check stuff something is wrong for idle with all background stuff off


yeah it is a bit high - my previous picture I had there was only around 2GB - so something must have ran. Right now it is at 2.64GB


----------



## selk22

For you recording guys that want a smaller file size and excellent quality look into using Dxtory but using the Lagarith Lossless Codec! Its really top notch and there is plenty of tutorials and videos to get you started. Its really simple you basically install the codec and tell Dxtory to record using it. Boom!

Only downside is the videos are a strange codec and must be converted using Vegas or Handbrake.


----------



## amd655

I am a fond user of Handbrake, I can make 1440p video to around 400mb and less whilst still looking clean


----------



## rickcooperjr

me also I usualy use handbrake but if I am in a rush i use Mireo video converter it does things easily and with very good quality with great compression


----------



## starmanwarz

Hmm I thought this was the Battlefield 4 thread?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> For you recording guys that want a smaller file size and excellent quality look into using Dxtory but using the Lagarith Lossless Codec! Its really top notch and there is plenty of tutorials and videos to get you started. Its really simple you basically install the codec and tell Dxtory to record using it. Boom!
> 
> Only downside is the videos are a strange codec and must be converted using Vegas or Handbrake.


Problem with that it is very hard to edit footage in Premiere Pro with that codec than RAW file. Especially when you try to live preview while editing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> Hmm I thought this was the Battlefield 4 thread?
> 
> Recording BF4


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Problem with that it is very hard to edit footage in Premiere Pro with that codec than RAW file. Especially when you try to live preview while editing.


Yeah I only use it because I use Vegas and its a very simply process. The live preview works excellent.

This is recorded with Dxtory and uses Vegas to render

http://soloclan.smugmug.com/Videos/i-BCQMgW3/A


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> 3.3gb of ram usage *** I run with all my stuff in background off I use 1.5-2gb at idle not 3.3gb I think you need to check stuff something is wrong for idle with all background stuff off
> 
> 
> 
> yeah it is a bit high - my previous picture I had there was only around 2GB - so something must have ran. Right now it is at 2.64GB
Click to expand...

still a bit high for idle with everything in background off again with win7 64 bit 16gb of ram I run idle with background stuff off 1.5-2gb so 2.64gb is a bit high you must have some other stuff still running in background there is a reason minimum requirement for win7 is like 1-2gb that is the average ram usage with all extras off is 1-2gb http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows7/products/system-requirements


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Yeah I only use it because I use Vegas and its a very simply process
> 
> This is recorded with Dxtory and uses Vegas to render
> 
> http://soloclan.smugmug.com/Videos/i-BCQMgW3/A


LOL listening to British Hardcore like a BAWZ <3


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> LOL listening to British Hardcore *like a BAWZ* <3


This saying is driving me up the wall in this house. My 11 yr old playing beta is constantly using it.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> This saying is driving me up the wall in this house. My 11 yr old playing beta is constantly using it.


Is he using it Like a Boss?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> This saying is driving me up the wall in this house. My 11 yr old playing beta is constantly using it.


Hmm, might be the second time in my life I ever used that word, now I stop


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> LOL listening to British Hardcore *like a BAWZ* <3
> 
> 
> 
> This saying is driving me up the wall in this house. My 11 yr old playing beta is constantly using it.
Click to expand...

it is about as bad as the way pwned and pwnage used to be


----------



## selk22

So i was wondering if there is another closed beta also happening right now? Testing the other maps and things. Anyone know?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Is he using it Like a Boss?


Thinks he is lol, stat`s say otherwise, no yolo no scope round this game.


----------



## SDBolts619

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> So i was wondering if there is another closed beta also happening right now? Testing the other maps and things. Anyone know?


Nope. Only one beta of there.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## exyia

making an emblem reminded me of my younger days - making pictures with simple ms paint tools/options. was surprisingly fun lol

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/user/Exyiaevox/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Yeah I only use it because I use Vegas and its a very simply process. The live preview works excellent.
> 
> This is recorded with Dxtory and uses Vegas to render


Dat team kill though
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> still a bit high for idle with everything in background off again with win7 64 bit 16gb of ram I run idle with background stuff off 1.5-2gb so 2.64gb is a bit high you must have some other stuff still running in background there is a reason minimum requirement for win7 is like 1-2gb that is the average ram usage with all extras off is 1-2gb http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows7/products/system-requirements


Next time I reboot I'll see what's up.
I've been rendering A LOT of videos today - so could be something linked with that, even though Vegas is closed could be super-fetched?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> making an emblem reminded me of my younger days - making pictures with simple ms paint tools/options. was surprisingly fun lol
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/user/Exyiaevox/


Played against and with this guy today - I cracked up in hysterics when I saw his emblem:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/mangocz/stats/378052039/pc/

What a legend


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> On your 2013 rig? GTX780? I assume you have the latest driver beta one?
> 
> 3930k single GTX TITAN is averaging 45-60FPS at Ultra (every single option). 1440p. For sure there is something hindering on yours.
> 
> Are you getting those stats from an application? If so try run the game without it? Use the console to turn on the FPS.


lol no I use frank2.0 @ 1360x768, the 2013 was for the giveaway on OCN, I wish I could have that stuff







I do have the latest drivers for my 7870XT though.
I've been using fraps,windows task manager and GPUZ.
I also got a test before the tower drops: on win8
Frames: 3857 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 32.142 - Min: 17 - Max: 52

I run everything on ultra though, not the ultra preset, I should of made that clear, I get no difference thought from everything on ultra to low.
I've even gone through every option you can put to ultra one by one to see if it would make any performance change, nada


----------



## DoomDash

CPU usage for me while playing:


----------



## amd655

Guys, I am bored waiting for BF4 to download, so I tested Sleeping Dogs as thankfully Steam can locate installed games from my Win 7 partition









2500k at 4.5ghz, 480 at 850mhz core and 4ghz memory.

WINDOWS 7



WINDOWS 8


----------



## MerkageTurk

^^^Bro how many times you uninstalled?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> ^^^Bro how many times you uninstalled?


9 million?


----------



## MerkageTurk

^ OVER 9000!!!!!


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Dat team kill though


? When I shoot at the teammate? Yeah it was crazy Conquest Domination match and I was just shooting things that move lol. Luckily no team damage


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> ? When I shoot at the teammate? Yeah it was crazy Conquest Domination match and I was just shooting things that move lol. Luckily no team damage


haha!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> This saying is driving me up the wall in this house. My 11 yr old playing beta is constantly using it.


You know what else drive's me up a wall? "hurd"

Lemmings.

(my title is a joke from Club Titan)


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> lol no I use frank2.0 @ 1360x768, the 2013 was for the giveaway on OCN, I wish I could have that stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have the latest drivers for my 7870XT though.
> I've been using fraps,windows task manager and GPUZ.
> I also got a test before the tower drops: on win8
> Frames: 3857 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 32.142 - Min: 17 - Max: 52
> 
> I run everything on ultra though, not the ultra preset, I should of made that clear, I get no difference thought from everything on ultra to low.
> I've even gone through every option you can put to ultra one by one to see if it would make any performance change, nada


It's you're running BF4 on your Phenom X4... that's your answer there. Bottlenecked 4 threads. Ideally to get higher FPS is to have 8 threads CPU.

This is same problem with Guild Wars 2 CPU intensive game but in another way, higher IPC the better for GW2. BF4 ... more cores or lower the BF4.exe priority to leave room for other process.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> It's you're running BF4 on your Phenom X4... that's your answer there. Bottlenecked 4 threads. Ideally to get higher FPS is to have 8 threads CPU.
> 
> This is same problem with Guild Wars 2 CPU intensive game but in another way, higher IPC the better for GW2. BF4 ... more cores or lower the BF4.exe priority to leave room for other process.


Mind my ignorance but is BF4 BETA the first game to really show the benefits of more threads on a CPU?
I know Crysis pushes it, but as hard as this on the CPU?


----------



## Sadmoto

I understand its a CPU intensive game and its only a quad core, I'd have to upgrade my mobo/ram too if I were to get a new CPU, I'd like to but I can't atm








I'm beginning to think that win8 only helps with gpu bottlenecks, I cant think of why it would give better performance to most and give me worse.

and crysis3 I was able to keep my 30fps min only hitting it on occasion I stayed 40-60fps with everything maxed.
I used 99% of my GPU on that game, the only game I've been able to use more then 80%, even metro LL.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Mind my ignorance but is BF4 BETA the first game to really show the benefits of more threads on a CPU?
> I know Crysis pushes it, but as hard as this on the CPU?


From my experience I'v played some games that push CPUs hard but I dont think I'v ever seen one that pushes CPUs this hard, then again remember its still badly unoptimized so it could just be that









Dont flame me if Im wrong, just going off the games I'v played


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Mind my ignorance but is BF4 BETA the first game to really show the benefits of more threads on a CPU?
> I know Crysis pushes it, but as hard as this on the CPU?


Probably but I wouldn't put much stock in it since it is the beta and things will probably be ironed out.
Regardless of what ever may be I have 100% CPU usage and I have no performance problems sans GPU performance simply because its 3 years old lol almost time for an update.


----------



## amd655

Well , 85% CPU usage, but game would not load, and punkbuster kept crashing whilst loading map, however, CPU usage IS DOWN.

Will try again now as I just used PBupdate


----------



## amd655

Here you go guys, ULTRA windowed.

2500k and GTX 480.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Here you go guys, ULTRA windowed.
> 
> 2500k and GTX 480.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Good frames, think its a bit more then what I get







gonna have to test this now


----------



## amd655

Some stuff going on - on screen...



The GPU usage drops are from me ALT+Tabbing.


----------



## amd655

Ok, minimum FPS I saw from eye is around 57FPS, and around 80FPS average, game is smooth as silk, obviously full screen settings will be adjusted, but Win 8 makes a 100% improvement on any system that is like mine or better.


----------



## DoomDash

DXtory is way better than fraps, sweet!


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Ok, minimum FPS I saw from eye is around 57FPS, and around 80FPS average, game is smooth as silk, obviously full screen settings will be adjusted, but Win 8 makes a 100% improvement on any system that is like mine or better.


Sweetness. One question I have to ask is, what *doesn't* work in win8 now for you?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Sweetness. One question I have to ask is, what *doesn't* work in win8 now for you?


I really do not know, I have Win 8 installed, I may upgrade to 8.1 at some point, but I am quite blown away at the difference in performance, Medium was the only playable setting on Win 7 with a tonne of stutter from 100% CPU usage, now ULTRA is more than playable with 85% CPU usage.

Also on Win 7, no matter what settings I could not go over around 55 FPS, if it did it was very brief, with sporadic frames.


----------



## cjwally

AMD655... I just spent $69.99 on a Win 8 Pro Upgrade. Hope you are right... With my signature rig I am seeing FPS dips to 15-20.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjwally*
> 
> AMD655... I just spent $69.99 on a Win 8 Pro Upgrade. Hope you are right... With my signature rig I am seeing FPS dips to 15-20.


I do hope so too, you should be fine with a 920 x58 chip anyway... especially 4.0ghz.

Anyone on a AMD Phenom II or a stock FX Quad core, you may have a bottleneck or need to really push your clocks sky high to lower CPU usage, 85% at 4.5ghz is a high CPU usage, but it is definitely not maxing, the highest I saw was 90%, FPS never dropped.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> From my experience I'v played some games that push CPUs hard but I dont think I'v ever seen one that pushes CPUs this hard, then again remember its still badly unoptimized so it could just be that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont flame me if Im wrong, just going off the games I'v played


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Probably but I wouldn't put much stock in it since it is the beta and things will probably be ironed out.
> Regardless of what ever may be I have 100% CPU usage and I have no performance problems sans GPU performance simply because its 3 years old lol almost time for an update.


I appreciate the reply and agree with both of you. Let's just hope they iron out the problems - it's going to have a DRASTIC difference if it is going to change.
I mean we're talking a 50% or so drop in CPU usage, and with higher textures, pushing the GPU's even harder. Should be an interesting one. Definitely seems to be THE benchmark game of 2013-2014 - involving BOTH CPU and GPU, HEAVILY.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Good frames, think its a bit more then what I get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna have to test this now


Windowed will give you better frames, my lil cousin on his laptop was getting 100FPS lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjwally*
> 
> AMD655... I just spent $69.99 on a Win 8 Pro Upgrade. Hope you are right... With my signature rig I am seeing FPS dips to 15-20.


I would have thought you can find it cheaper than that!


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Windowed will give you better frames, my lil cousin on his laptop was getting 100FPS lol.


I always play in windowed but I take a bit of a frame hit running 3 monitors, only game on one tho

Gonna try my setup and see how many frames I get. Just gotta work out this failbuster stuff first


----------



## amd655

Going to test fullscreen 1080p on high details, will add screens of in game FPS.


----------



## cjwally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I would have thought you can find it cheaper than that!


That was with a student discount through Microsoft. Haven't seen it for cheaper... Link for cheaper price to make me feel bad??


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Good frames, think its a bit more then what I get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna have to test this now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windowed will give you better frames, my lil cousin on his laptop was getting 100FPS lol.


yes back in past going windowed mode in some games offered 30% FPS improvements so doing testing of both in fullscreen mode is best with exact same settings and such be aware windows7 if you have had it installed for a bit and do a fresh win8 dual boot install of course the win8 install will be faster due to less prefetched / superfetched and in general cached data and non oem added background programs will be running on the old win7 install vs fresh win8 secondary install.


----------



## DoomDash

I got my windows 8 for $15. There was a promotion to get it for $15 if you had bought Windows 7 within the last year. I just filled out a make believe store I bought it from and wham Windows 8 for $15.









http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2012/10/30/microsoft-website-loophole-lets-anyone-buy-windows-8-pro-for-just-15/

It doesn't work anymore ( I'd bet ) I did it awhile ago.


----------



## amd655

High preset at 1080p 94FOV.









Never went below 48FPS.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjwally*
> 
> That was with a student discount through Microsoft. Haven't seen it for cheaper... Link for cheaper price to make me feel bad??


Haven't got a link - I know when it came out it was like £15 / $20 or something.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> yes back in past going windowed mode in some games offered 30% FPS improvements so doing testing of both in fullscreen mode is best with exact same settings and such be aware windows7 if you have had it installed for a bit and do a fresh win8 dual boot install of course the win8 install will be faster due to less prefetched / superfetched and in general cached data and non oem added background programs will be running on the old win7 install vs fresh win8 secondary install.


Cool! +rep for the continued info!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I got my windows 8 for $15. There was a promotion to get it for $15 if you had bought Windows 7 within the last year. I just filled out a make believe store I bought it from and wham Windows 8 for $15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2012/10/30/microsoft-website-loophole-lets-anyone-buy-windows-8-pro-for-just-15/
> 
> It doesn't work anymore ( I'd bet ) I did it awhile ago.


Yeah something like that!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> High preset at 1080p 94FOV.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never went below 48FPS.


try 1080 Ultra and 4MSAA. it will dip to the 30s but still smooth. BF4 MP 64; 7950 stock and i7 4.5 Win7


----------



## ihatelolcats

just saw a guy go 83:4 with AA on obliteration


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> try 1080 Ultra and 4MSAA. it will dip to the 30s but still smooth. 7950 stock and i7 4.5 Win7


I will try, not sure if Vram will be enough though, will run fraps bench for it.


----------



## skyn3t

hey the new Obliteration Mode in BF4 is so awesome kill,drive, run fly all over the place lol very intensive game


----------



## amd655

1920x1080 ULTRA with 4xMSAA - GTX 480 Win 8 2500k 4.5ghz.

2013-10-10 02:07:16 - bf4
Frames: 9914 - Time: 238063ms - Avg: 41.644 - Min: 18 - Max: 60

The minimum FPS was at one point where a massive explosion was in my face on screen, not a single stutter or hitch at all, very impressed a 480 can even push that setting.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

64 player obli:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/388091115636577600/177435049/

MENTAL


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

So after a little bit of playing around these are some of my results on Win 8

Just keep in mind Im running 3 monitors but only gaming on 1, CPU is at 4GHz @ 1.22v, RAM at 2133MHz, GPU stock whatever that is and Its on a 5 year old Seagate HDD, dont have room for a dual boot on my current SSD









Also sorry from the craptastic pics, gonna have to click on them there a tad big









Default ultra settings







My custom ultra settings





Lowest FPS I seen was about 45, could be wrong tho I kinda was to busy playing









Edit

Oh yeah, no lag or stutter at all, even tho you can see the CPU more or less maxed out


----------



## amd655

Looking good^

Madness what MSAA does in frostbite games, the drop in frames is MASSIVE.

never dropped below 48 FPS on all high, but on ULTRA with MSAA, 48 turns into 18...LMAO, shows the difference from 2 gens


----------



## RexKobra

Are many of you legitimately color blind?

I see quite a few people turning on the color blind setting. Surly that many people cannot all be color blind.

It there an advantage to setting the option ON for people who aren't color blind?

Thank you,


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Looking good^
> 
> Madness what MSAA does in frostbite games, the drop in frames is MASSIVE.
> 
> never dropped below 48 FPS on all high, but on ULTRA with MSAA, 48 turns into 18...LMAO, shows the difference from 2 gens


lol yeah and Im not even using my board to its fullest coz Im still running Sandy not Ivy









Windows 8 after some playing around and 3rd party software, its actually not to bad tbh, its a little glitchy and laggy but I think thats more of the HDD then anything.

8 also got me thinking, why dont Microsoft release an OS specifically designed for gaming? it wouldnt really be that hard, just take out all the crapware that we dont need seeing most of us dont use WMP WMC etc. Basically a minimalistic version of 7 or 8 with more or less none of there stock software and maybe less security updates seeing they dont do much anyway







. It would mean gamers get what they want and Microsoft get even more $$$, win win for everybody









Now after my randomness, BF4 beta is so much smoother on 8 even maxed out its like playing BF3 on 7... just with less hackers








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Are many of you legitimately color blind?
> 
> I see quite a few people turning on the color blind setting. Surly that many people cannot all be color blind.
> 
> It there an advantage to setting the option ON for people who aren't color blind?
> 
> Thank you,


Im not colour blind but my eyes are crap so personally it helps me see things better with the bright colours that match nothing else in the game


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Are many of you legitimately color blind?
> 
> I see quite a few people turning on the color blind setting. Surly that many people cannot all be color blind.
> 
> It there an advantage to setting the option ON for people who aren't color blind?
> 
> Thank you,


Some people enable to make it easier to distinguish targets on the battlefield







!
As for someone genuinely colour-blind - I'm not, but a friend of a friend is and he said BF4 is really good for colour-blind support - he couldn't play BF3 nor COD apparently.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hopefully this brings a smile to some of your faces:


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I can't be bothered to do a fresh install for windows 8, will I be able to get away with an upgrade install?


ROFL!


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Im not colour blind but my eyes are crap so personally it helps me see things better with the bright colours that match nothing else in the game


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Some people enable to make it easier to distinguish targets on the battlefield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> As for someone genuinely colour-blind - I'm not, but a friend of a friend is and he said BF4 is really good for colour-blind support - he couldn't play BF3 nor COD apparently.


Ok, thanks for the imput.







I will give it a shot the next time I play.

Thank you,


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> ROFL!


What's so funny?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> What's so funny?


He probably quote the wrong guy.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I understand its a CPU intensive game and its only a quad core, I'd have to upgrade my mobo/ram too if I were to get a new CPU, I'd like to but I can't atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think that win8 only helps with gpu bottlenecks, I cant think of why it would give better performance to most and give me worse.
> 
> and crysis3 I was able to keep my 30fps min only hitting it on occasion I stayed 40-60fps with everything maxed.
> I used 99% of my GPU on that game, the only game I've been able to use more then 80%, even metro LL.


The reason win8 provides better performance is due to optimized dx11.1 that it fully supports (win7 only partially supports) Also, I have a feeling all these issues will magically disappear when mantle is implemented. "See Guyz!!! 20%!!!"


----------



## Sadmoto

Here's a video of being under the map when I spawned on a transport chopper, thought it was funny.








Im honestly shocked that I was able to even capture a video, normally as soon as I try to record, I drop down to single digit frames.


----------



## istudy92

I get 30FPS on 7950, should I be concerned about this 100% utlization of fx4300 or would i be fine, or should I upgrade to 8350


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> I get 30FPS on 7950, should I be concerned about this 100% utlization of fx4300 or would i be fine, or should I upgrade to 8350


If you saw the FPS i get above in the posts i did, your FPS should be way higher than that, you are massively held back.


----------



## TriviumKM

Think i'm going Windows 8 for this game, can't take the frame dips and constant stutter anymore. Do you guys recommend buying Windows 8 upgrade or the OEM version?


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> If you saw the FPS i get above in the posts i did, your FPS should be way higher than that, you are massively held back.


well yes i saw your pictures, and iv also heard other peoples fps being higher, but what my main concern is, wether the 8350 would most likely be 100% needed for this game or even future games?
or would it just be wiser to wait for steamroller =/


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> Think i'm going Windows 8 for this game, can't take the frame dips and constant stutter anymore. Do you guys recommend buying Windows 8 upgrade or the OEM version?


OEM and a fresh install would be the way to go, less problems but it would cost more


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> I get 30FPS on 7950, should I be concerned about this 100% utlization of fx4300 or would i be fine, or should I upgrade to 8350


try windows 8 first


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> OEM and a fresh install would be the way to go, less problems but it would cost more


Thanks.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> If you saw the FPS i get above in the posts i did, your FPS should be way higher than that, you are massively held back.
> 
> 
> 
> well yes i saw your pictures, and iv also heard other peoples fps being higher, but what my main concern is, wether the 8350 would most likely be 100% needed for this game or even future games?
> or would it just be wiser to wait for steamroller =/
Click to expand...

if you already have it overclocked to the max, go for an 8320/8350. mine runs the game great, about 50-75% usage at 4.8ghz


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> OEM and a fresh install would be the way to go, less problems but it would cost more


you can do a full install with an upgrade copy


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> you can do a full install with an upgrade copy


Oh ok, didnt know that


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> Thanks.


Get an upgrade key. Then there is a setting that basically setups up Windows 8 as a new install once you get it installed. I did that and it cleans and formats everything before installing Windows 8 again.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

^I forgot how badly win8 reminds me of a tablet....LOL


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> if you already have it overclocked to the max, go for an 8320/8350. mine runs the game great, about 50-75% usage at 4.8ghz


oh I have mine OC at 5.1 my fx4300 and its at 100-95% its ubber wack.
But reading the results from this thread it seems I will have no choice but to do a "massive" upgrade i assume 8350 would be bette rthan 8320 in terms of resale value so I may go that route.
I hope 8350 doesnt bottleneck r290x!! lol

edit:

Also, i dont think im ready for windows 8..iv seen it on the tablet..and to a PC..it doesnt make sense to me..idk maybe i dont want to learn LOL, sigh so sad.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Just remember it is still in beta so the release should smooth out the CPU usage, just wait before you upgrade


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ^I forgot how badly win8 reminds me of a tablet....LOL


Well I also own a Microsoft Surface.







I love it.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> ROFL!
> 
> 
> 
> What's so funny?
Click to expand...

Ur 2 lazy to do it right, but ur iffy about an upgrade!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> you can do a full install with an upgrade copy


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Oh ok, didnt know that


My win8 was 20$... I even upgraded from an un-registered win7, which spat both out as registered. It was from the 20$ upgrade @ launch.

as to 8350, if you can get it for super cheep you might as well. It's a guaranteed upgrade with your current chip.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Oh ok, didnt know that


No worries, I had to do it last night after my upgrade attempt didn't go so well.


----------



## IAmDay

Someone on the OCN forums gave me the Windows 8 key free


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

I got my Windows 8 free to...


----------



## IAmDay

I had no choice but to get Windows 8. I was getting issues on Windows 7.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

I have a couple 8 keys sitting around. Guess I'll have to break one out. Which Start mod is best?

Single digit FPS drops have made recording a bit iffy, along with my gameplay lol. Still managed to get Jodiuh to call me a hacker though, so I guess it's coming around.









edit: video removed, didn't like something re-rendering


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Start8 is the start mod I use, its not to bad









It is $5 to buy it but you can do a 30 day trial of it


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Start8 is the start mod I use, its not to bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is $5 to buy it but you can do a 30 day trial of it


Very stable than StartIsBack. StartIsBack explorer.exe crash on me several time during gaming session.


----------



## RemagCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> oh I have mine OC at 5.1 my fx4300 and its at 100-95% its ubber wack.
> But reading the results from this thread it seems I will have no choice but to do a "massive" upgrade i assume 8350 would be bette rthan 8320 in terms of resale value so I may go that route.
> I hope 8350 doesnt bottleneck r290x!! lol
> 
> edit:
> 
> Also, i dont think im ready for windows 8..iv seen it on the tablet..and to a PC..it doesnt make sense to me..idk maybe i dont want to learn LOL, sigh so sad.


I personally think you should wait until release to see how it performs.

BF3 beta to full release ran quite a bit better!


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Very stable than StartIsBack. StartIsBack explorer.exe crash on me several time during gaming session.


Just figured I throw this out there since you guys are talking about Start8. You can get 10% off your order (bringing it down to $4.50) if you like their Facebook page.

https://www.facebook.com/stardocks.start8/app_190322544333196


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> High preset at 1080p 94FOV.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never went below 48FPS.


Weird. I am getting 30-40fps with my current setup which is at medium settings.... Also the fps randomly plummets to 10. Any ideas why? Does bf4 benefit from hyperthreading?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Are many of you legitimately color blind?
> 
> I see quite a few people turning on the color blind setting. Surly that many people cannot all be color blind.
> 
> It there an advantage to setting the option ON for people who aren't color blind?
> 
> Thank you,


I'm color blind, If was not that option I should give up on that game. I turn it on because i really need it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Some people enable to make it easier to distinguish targets on the battlefield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> As for someone genuinely colour-blind - I'm not, but a friend of a friend is and he said BF4 is really good for colour-blind support - he couldn't play BF3 nor COD apparently.


Brown and Red looks the same to me








Pink and Purple sometimes looks the same. same as a yellow and fluoresce lime.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I had no choice but to get Windows 8. I was getting issues on Windows 7.


lol on you and LOL now

issue's????!!


----------



## Mailman377

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> High preset at 1080p 94FOV.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never went below 48FPS.


Meh, Still doesn't look all that good. Even BF3 Ultra wasn't all that great. Still a lot of washed out/low res textures. Than again I always play at the lowest settings when it comes to a multilayer environment(draw distance is the only thing that's tuned up to the highest) and screw around with config files.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> High preset at 1080p 94FOV.
> 
> Never went below 48FPS.
> 
> 
> 
> Weird. I am getting 30-40fps with my current setup which is at medium settings.... Also the fps randomly plummets to 10. Any ideas why? Does bf4 benefit from hyperthreading?
Click to expand...

This game currently loves every thread it can get it's hands on, playing without hyperthreading caused me stuttering and low drops in fps, with HT on it was clear sailing averaging out in the 80-90's with occasional dips into the 50-60's.
It's most likely some type of process bug in 7 currently, seeing as windows 8 doesn't seem to be affected in the same way.

edit: forgot to mention 1440p ultra settings, no motionblur and 2xaa 90fov


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> I have a couple 8 keys sitting around. Guess I'll have to break one out. Which Start mod is best?
> 
> Single digit FPS drops have made recording a bit iffy, along with my gameplay lol. Still managed to get Jodiuh to call me a hacker though, so I guess it's coming around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: video removed, didn't like something re-rendering


I read some more positives about startisback. I've only been running it 3 days, but I love it. Not a single crash or bug.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> High preset at 1080p 94FOV.
> 
> Never went below 48FPS.
> 
> 
> 
> Weird. I am getting 30-40fps with my current setup which is at medium settings.... Also the fps randomly plummets to 10. Any ideas why? Does bf4 benefit from hyperthreading?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This game currently loves every thread it can get it's hands on, playing without hyperthreading caused me stuttering and low drops in fps, with HT on it was clear sailing averaging out in the 80-90's with occasional dips into the 50-60's.
> It's most likely some type of process bug in 7 currently, seeing as windows 8 doesn't seem to be affected in the same way.
> 
> edit: forgot to mention 1440p ultra settings, no motionblur and 2xaa 90fov
Click to expand...

I'm guessing you're still on 7? I've seen tdubbed take a hit w/ ht off in 7 as well. But there's another guy that runs 8 and saw no difference w/ HT off.

So I'm hopeful about my 4670K. Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Start8 is the start mod I use, its not to bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is $5 to buy it but you can do a 30 day trial of it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Very stable than StartIsBack. StartIsBack explorer.exe crash on me several time during gaming session.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Just figured I throw this out there since you guys are talking about Start8. You can get 10% off your order (bringing it down to $4.50) if you like their Facebook page.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/stardocks.start8/app_190322544333196


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I read some more positives about startisback. I've only been running it 3 days, but I love it. Not a single crash or bug.


Thanks guys, +'s around.

Re-rendered, Re-uploaded


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

so um.. yeah go from getting 70 FPS to 15 for no reason


----------



## Battle4cry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I read some more positives about startisback. I've only been running it 3 days, but I love it. Not a single crash or bug.
> I'm guessing you're still on 7? I've seen tdubbed take a hit w/ ht off in 7 as well. But there's another guy that runs 8 and saw no difference w/ HT off.
> 
> So I'm hopeful about my 4670K. Should be here tomorrow.


The 4670k runs Battlefield 4 beta really well, averaging 45-50 frame rates with a GTX 670 on Ultra settings without MSAA. I went from a 1090t to a 4670k and my average frame rate improved by 20-30 frames.


----------



## Thoth420

Looking for a cheap tablet to serve as a minimap. I literally will do nothing else with it at all. Any suggestions?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Looking for a cheap tablet to serve as a minimap. I literally will do nothing else with it at all. Any suggestions?


Why not a 2nd monitor? That battle screen or whatever they call it that puts the whole map on a 2nd monitor works nice. Probably can get a nice 2nd monitor for the price of a crappy tablet.

As far as tablets go I'll tell you what not to get. Don't get anything that the battery isn't replaceable. I have a Lenovo A2107 great for a cheap tablet until the battery quit holding charge....


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Why not a 2nd monitor? That battle screen or whatever they call it that puts the whole map on a 2nd monitor works nice. Probably can get a nice 2nd monitor for the price of a crappy tablet.
> 
> As far as tablets go I'll tell you what not to get. Don't get anything that the battery isn't replaceable. I have a Lenovo A2107 great for a cheap tablet until the battery quitting holding charge....


Not enough space and I really want it as a minimap to sit below the bottom left corner of the screen as someone had pictured earlier in this thread somewhere. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Looking for a cheap tablet to serve as a minimap. I literally will do nothing else with it at all. Any suggestions?


Nexus 7


----------



## DoomDash

Wish they'd let me use my phone or vita.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Nexus 7


Like this? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834231150


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

So after a few Windows updates Im getting this...





I dunno wth is going on it wont go above 30


----------



## velocityx

so after leveling up to 4.5rank I will say that the beta is totally unplayable for me on win 7x64.

I'm gaming 2560x1440p on [email protected] and 2x6970 2gb but the beta didn't give me a chance to get a feel of the game, I didn't get even a chance to get one good round, where I would focus entirely on the gameplay and fun of it instead of stutter. It's a beta so I'm not cancelling my preorder, but if win 8 doesn't help, I will be so dissapointed.


----------



## Battle4cry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> So after a few Windows updates Im getting this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno wth is going on it wont go above 30


Try running the game in fullscreen mode instead of windowed mode. Check the Nvidia control panel to see if Vsync is enabled; if so, try disabling it. If you have Nvidia inspector, you can check see if the frame rate limiter was set to 30 for whatever reason.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> so after leveling up to 4.5rank I will say that the beta is totally unplayable for me on win 7x64.
> 
> I'm gaming 2560x1440p on [email protected] and 2x6970 2gb but the beta didn't give me a chance to get a feel of the game, I didn't get even a chance to get one good round, where I would focus entirely on the gameplay and fun of it instead of stutter. It's a beta so I'm not cancelling my preorder, but if win 8 doesn't help, I will be so dissapointed.


Windows 8 will. It did for me.


----------



## QSS-5

what performance are you guys getting with GTX 560ti, i will do a test when i get home from School. I just got it to work last night after some shuttering issues. went to Nvidia controllable and disabled all the quality settings like AO, AA ect and put it on performance.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battle4cry*
> 
> Try running the game in fullscreen mode instead of windowed mode. Check the Nvidia control panel to see if Vsync is enabled; if so, try disabling it. If you have Nvidia inspector, you can check see if the frame rate limiter was set to 30 for whatever reason.


Thanks I'll try that next time I put my Win8 drive in, I did set Nvidia adaptive Vsync I think

Also I tried it again I dont think the frames are limited I was getting about 100 when face to face with a wall







. It feels like one of the updates bottlenecked my GPU if you look at the GPU usage its stuck at 30% not 99% like a when I posted a few pages back


----------



## velocityx

this just in. if you log in to origin and fire up bf4, a new patch will download that greatly increased fps and stutter on my win 7 x64. it's quite playable right now.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> this just in. if you log in to origin and fire up bf4, a new patch will download that greatly increased fps and stutter on my win 7 x64. it's quite playable right now.


yup 54.40MB of update today.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> yup 54.40MB of update today.


Oh, nice! I cant wait to give it a run.

Guys, please post any changes, good or bad, once the patch has been applied.

Thank you,


----------



## Battle4cry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Oh, nice! I cant wait to give it a run.
> 
> Guys, please post any changes, good or bad, once the patch has been applied.
> 
> Thank you,


After applying the patch, I can now max out the game on Ultra with 2x MSAA without any lag, averaging about 40-60 FPS. It is almost as smooth as BF3 now.









The other big change I have noticed so far is the thickness of the dust thrown up after the skyscraper collapses; it now has a much greater effect on visibility.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battle4cry*
> 
> After applying the patch, I can now max out the game on Ultra with 2x MSAA without any lag, averaging about 40-60 FPS. It is almost as smooth as BF3 now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other big change I have noticed so far is the thickness of the dust thrown up after the skyscraper collapses; it now has a much greater effect on visibility.


Awesome! How is your CPU and GPU usage now, compared to before the patch?


----------



## theilya

before the patch I was getting 70fps on average and everything was working, now im crashing every 10 min and fps drop to 50


----------



## jason387

A new patch is available?? One came out a few days back.


----------



## 352227

scared of this patch now! I was getting perfect FPS @ 2560x1440, no stuttering etc at all!!

If anyone has similar specs to my PC (see my signature) and tries this patch let me know how you get on!


----------



## Battle4cry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Awesome! How is your CPU and GPU usage now, compared to before the patch?


After playing for about 40 minutes on Conquest, GPU-Z reports that I used a maximum of 1982MB of VRAM and utilized 100% of my GPU. These results are about the same as before I applied the patch.
CPU usage is between 80-100% in fullscreen mode.

This is at 1080p with Vsync enabled with all in-game settings set to Ultra except for MSAA, which I dialed down to 2x.

Edit: The game averaged about 40 FPS, but there were still dips down to the 20s when vehicles were exploding nearby.


----------



## jason387

When will they optimize it for 6 cores. It's unplayable unless you lock 2 cores and play. I think I'll set affinity to 5 cores and try. Sounds silly but what the heck. Hope this new patch does make a significant change for the better.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I actually just realised I've got Windows 8 pro sitting on my hdd lol.friend gave it to me at launch. Official key and everything. I'm just super curious, especially after receiving a new hdd today.
What I'll try and do is install Windows 8 on my old hdd, after I transfer all the data to the new one via a total wipe of the drive. I'll then give you my results


----------



## john1016

With the new patch it plays just like bf3 for me on my 4 cores and 3 screens.


----------



## jason387

Will the patch include support for more than 4 cores??


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> When will they optimize it for 6 cores. It's unplayable unless you lock 2 cores and play. I think I'll set affinity to 5 cores and try. Sounds silly but what the heck. Hope this new patch does make a significant change for the better.


What? The only people I know of who are getting decent framerates are people with 6 core Intels... And 8 core AMD 8350s are getting around the same frames as Intel quads like mine. Sorry but I don't think anything less will cut it for this BETA.. The full game should be much more optimized though; they can't expect everyone to have $600 CPUs to get decent framerates.


----------



## Blackcurrent

The new patch eliminated the stutter/freezing problem, thanks dice


----------



## gtdavid

We run a special deal for our customers who Pre-Purchase Battlefield 4

*Battlefield 4 Premium Expansion Pack for £29.99*
Including the 3% reward credits, Final price will be £29.1 ($46.43).

You can find more information in our thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1430616/gaming-titans-october-deals-digital-pc-games-battlefield-4-cod-ghosts-watch-dogs-on-over-20-sale/60

Sorry for interrupting your discussion.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Guys, if I want to install origin + BF4 on a new fresh HDD:
Can I copy origin files over, so I don't ahve to re-download?

I will have 2 drives, 2 different OS's:
1. SSD with Win7 on it and BF4 beta
2. HDD with Win8 on it and BF4 beta

I also I';m curious about all the other games, such as steam etc
Pointers will be appreciated - going to do some googlin now

EDIT:
Found it:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1222388/guide-moving-reinstalling-origin-and-games-without-re-downloading
https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=7418-YUBN-8129


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Guys, if I want to install origin + BF4 on a new fresh HDD:
> Can I copy origin files over, so I don't ahve to re-download?
> 
> I will have 2 drives, 2 different OS's:
> 1. SSD with Win7 on it and BF4 beta
> 2. HDD with Win8 on it and BF4 beta
> 
> I also I';m curious about all the other games, such as steam etc
> Pointers will be appreciated - going to do some googlin now


here's what I did:
install origin. copy your origin games folder to wherever u want it. go into origin and change the game folder destination to where you copied the games folder to. close, reboot, whatev. open back origin up, it'll ask you to re-download the game. click download, it'll say 100% and install and update the registry points without redownloading. done.


----------



## amd655

Good afternoon OCN, will test again with patch installed









I am only testing for lower end users though, no OS on Force at the moment, as i am contemplating selling it.


----------



## CULLEN

Ugh.. Where I live I must pay 69 euros for the game alone and then 50 euros for the premium, while in the states the game is $60 and in the kingdom it's £34.97.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Stutter is mostly gone yeah, I still feel there are tweaks to be made but they are on the right track.


----------



## RexKobra

The new patch is great! I went from 92FPS AVG ULTRA to 99! The game is now even smoother running. Great job, Dice!


----------



## amd655

OK, now the GTX 480 can run MSAA maxed and ULTRA, before i tested with MSAA off, but full ULTRA.



CPU usage has once again lowered even more, System memory usage seems to have risen a small amount.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> here's what I did:
> install origin. copy your origin games folder to wherever u want it. go into origin and change the game folder destination to where you copied the games folder to. close, reboot, whatev. open back origin up, it'll ask you to re-download the game. click download, it'll say 100% and install and update the registry points without redownloading. done.


thanks dude! I'll do exactly this!

Here's my BF4 BETA shotgun gameplay on Domination - hopefully you enjoy the montage!


----------



## amd655

Oh and to clarify, after the 2 games on obliteration, that game mode sucks majorly.... well at least on that map, nobody does anything plus snipers roof camp. Tanks and MAA take you down in an instant and i had no fun in that mode sadly.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Oh and to clarify, after the 2 games on obliteration, that game mode sucks majorly.... well at least on that map, nobody does anything plus snipers roof camp. Tanks and MAA take you down in an instant and i had no fun in that mode sadly.


as said in my review of it - it is all team based.
If your team works towards the objective you'll have fun.
Try a 64 player one - SO MUCH FUN. As then you're guaranteed to have at least some people playing for the objective


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Oh and to clarify, after the 2 games on obliteration, that game mode sucks majorly.... well at least on that map, nobody does anything plus snipers roof camp. Tanks and MAA take you down in an instant and i had no fun in that mode sadly.


I didn't quite like it either. Shanghai map seems too open for this gamemode, something like seine crossing would have worked better I think.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

the player that grabs the bomb shouldnt be lit up so everyone knows where they are...once the bomb is picked up, it should disappear from the map. make it more of a challenge.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> the player that grabs the bomb shouldnt be lit up so everyone knows where they are...once the bomb is picked up, it should disappear from the map. make it more of a challenge.


nah that would be ridiculous.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CULLEN*
> 
> Ugh.. Where I live I must pay 69 euros for the game alone and then 50 euros for the premium, while in the states the game is $60 and in the kingdom it's £34.97.


Check it out here dude:
http://www.simplycdkeys.com/search?keywords=battlefield+4

Might be good for you?

I find it interesting how the price of BF4 + prem went up by £5 since I last ordered it for £55.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> the player that grabs the bomb shouldnt be lit up so everyone knows where they are...once the bomb is picked up, it should disappear from the map. make it more of a challenge.


I actually think this would make the game mode perfect. also not have the spawn point for the bomb in the same place every time, maybe up the tower to make it harder or out in the water







just to make it 10x harder


----------



## Cakewalk_S

that's much better. ever play urban terror, go play bomb mode on that game and you'll quickly realize how much better it is without knowing what player and where they are that has the bomb. it should be a toggle option for servers. it would work great for small maps as well. larger maps I can understand, but if your in a subway tunnel like metro, then getting to the objective would be nearly impossible if u knew where they were on the minimap and your screen...


----------



## DoomDash

I'm really loving the beta, but I think I decided to wait until I can get both the game and expansion for $60. Just too expensive.


----------



## Maou

The new patch is amazing , i can run smoothly with Ultra now


----------



## fashric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> the player that grabs the bomb shouldnt be lit up so everyone knows where they are...once the bomb is picked up, it should disappear from the map. make it more of a challenge.


I think the bomb carrier should blip on the mini map once every 10-15 seconds or so.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I'm really loving the beta, but I think I decided to wait until I can get both the game and expansion for $60. Just too expensive.


Thats going to be a very long wait, probably when BF5 comes out. I'm going to pre-order. It comes with a free expansion. I'll be playing the heck out of it, so for me its worth it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maou*
> 
> The new patch is amazing , i can run smoothly with Ultra now


I see what you did there.


----------



## phinexswarm71

its running finally smooth with my system,i had suffered a lot of stuttering and now its gone

i dont find obliteration mode any enjoyable,its a mess ATM with people straight shoot on yours back as the second as u spawn,also im just really bad in these small maps i have a mindset to always strategy my way through and assisting my team in the weakest link points and fill in,but just in try doing that i die

its no change from the spawning system of tdm in bf 3 really which isnt good as well in these small maps


----------



## amd655

Now performance is fixed, game is dog crap, 1 shot deaths to every weapon in the game.

Sad to say it but it is worse than BF3's net code.


----------



## amd655

Can't even make a damn 1 KD the stupid netcode is that bad.... fire first 1 bullet will smash me everytime, the most significant is the SCAR-H.


----------



## RexKobra

The thing that has stood out with this latest patch is the "straight lines" on the Afterburner monitor. I've never seen such steady temps, VRAM, and GPU usage in any game. I played for a couple hours with the did not have a frame drop or stutter. Nest of all, the FPS are now a consistent 100fps.


----------



## jason387

Guys what software can I use to record bf 4 gameplay?? I tried using fraps but it records it at 30 fps even though my fps is double that. What software can I use??


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Guys what software can I use to record bf 4 gameplay?? I tried using fraps but it records it at 30 fps even though my fps is double that. What software can I use??


Probably the best software is Dxtory 10x the features then Fraps


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Probably the best software is Dxtory 10x the features then Fraps


I use DXTORY to lock my FPS as well. My cards run a lot cooler. Shhhh...don't tell anyone I play lower than 60fps.


----------



## Ghost12

Heads up on a working osd overlay - playclaw, free trial


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I use DXTORY to lock my FPS as well. My cards run a lot cooler. Shhhh...don't tell anyone I play lower than 60fps.


why is this not in the news section? jkjkjk


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Thats going to be a very long wait, probably when BF5 comes out. I'm going to pre-order. It comes with a free expansion. I'll be playing the heck out of it, so for me its worth it.
> I see what you did there.


Where are you preordering?


----------



## skupples

Windows key is the new start button. Welcome to evolution. Its why PC>console


----------



## Darklyric

Yea i used classic shell since it was free and loved it until, well, i learned that acer didn't acknowledge my 2gb 7670m in my laptop.... and proceeded to promptly ship it back to neweggs (gotat love those guys)


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Where are you preordering?


*Amazon*. I'm getting the physical copy, so I wont be playing probably until a few days after release.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> why is this not in the news section? jkjkjk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*










Bring it! I actually did some testing, and the magical number for me is 30. I find that as long as the fps is LOCKED. I don't experience any lag. I'm actually amazed that some gamers can tell the difference between say like 60 vs 70. Those gamers must play a lot.


----------



## Timu

Wow, that new patch improved my performance and it now supports SLI so I got an additional boost!!!


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Probably the best software is Dxtory 10x the features then Fraps


What video codec to use with dxtory. After I capture the video no player can play it.


----------



## ~sizzzle~




----------



## amd655

Will put up a video of 2500k and GTX 480 maxed 1080p, DXTORY lowered my performance pretty harshly, i will have to have a mess with it later.


----------



## Timu

On Ultra it goes as low as 40s now, unlike the other times when it went below 20...


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> What video codec to use with dxtory. After I capture the video no player can play it.


Lagarith Lossless Codec is what I use, record at 1080p everytime and I'v never had a problem


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Wow, that new patch improved my performance and it now supports SLI so I got an additional boost!!!


Hold up!

So it did not support SLI before?? I thought my 2 x GTX670's were in use?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Lagarith Lossless Codec is what I use, record at 1080p everytime and I'v never had a problem


But there's no such option like that in Dxtory. I'm a noob when it comes to this








EDIT : Downloaded Lagarith Lossless Codec and now it's there in DXtory


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> Hold up!
> 
> So it did not support SLI before?? I thought my 2 x GTX670's were in use?


I was getting between 70 and 120 FPS on ultra running 2 670's. I think SLI was working


----------



## lacrossewacker

Those 4 cores don't seem to be an issue yet







The i5 carries on!










Battlefield 4 Beta Performance: 16 Graphics Cards, Benchmarked


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> Hold up!
> 
> So it did not support SLI before?? I thought my 2 x GTX670's were in use?


Didn't seem to work for me when it 1st came out, didn't see any improvements until the recent patch.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Those 4 cores don't seem to be an issue yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The i5 carries on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battlefield 4 Beta Performance: 16 Graphics Cards, Benchmarked


Oh hey more support for my statement when I posted that having 2500k overclocked to 4.0 or 4.5 made no difference.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> But there's no such option like that in Dxtory. I'm a noob when it comes to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : Downloaded Lagarith Lossless Codec and now it's there in DXtory


I did a little testing and I used the 'dxtory video codec' option. Make sure you set the start/stop video capture and where to save the videos. I have *MPC-HC* as a media player. I was able to record and view it.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> I was getting between 70 and 120 FPS on ultra running 2 670's. I think SLI was working


 What is your cpu overclocked to?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Those 4 cores don't seem to be an issue yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The i5 carries on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battlefield 4 Beta Performance: 16 Graphics Cards, Benchmarked


You mean 4 threads?
If so - well I've proved that benchmark wrong already by disabling HT on my i7, effectively making it into an i5


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You mean 4 threads?
> If so - well I've proved that benchmark wrong already by disabling HT on my i7, effectively making it into an i5


just higher minimums really, who knows much of a difference it would've really made if they weren't running everything maxed, even 4xMSAA


----------



## keikei

*Obliteration* First Impressions - Siege Of Shanghai (Battlefield 4 Gameplay/Commentary)


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Those 4 cores don't seem to be an issue yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The i5 carries on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battlefield 4 Beta Performance: 16 Graphics Cards, Benchmarked


looking good for AMD... cant wait for final release of the game and all AMD CPU doing well


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I've got win8 installed now - all I have to do is play around with the settings and install some drivers, then I can give an honest win8 vs win7 comparison.
The ONLY difference is that Win7 is running on an SSD and Win8 on a HDD.
That shouldn't make a difference, seeing as BF4 is installed on ANOTHER HDD, in BOTH situations.

M40A5 - Obliteration - gameplay/montage:


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I've got win8 installed now - all I have to do is play around with the settings and install some drivers, then I can give an honest win8 vs win7 comparison.
> The ONLY difference is that Win7 is running on an SSD and Win8 on a HDD.
> That shouldn't make a difference, seeing as BF4 is installed on ANOTHER HDD, in BOTH situations.


indeed. The hard drive (AFAIK) isn't used at all anymore after the initial install. After the initial load, everything is just in the RAM and VRAM, taking the storage medium completely out of the picture.

Such a scenario would be different though if this was a COD/GTA/Just Cause/Open world game where assets are constantly being streamed from the HD. Considering BF's RAM foot print, I think it's safe to say the data is all loaded from the start.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Those 4 cores don't seem to be an issue yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The i5 carries on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battlefield 4 Beta Performance: 16 Graphics Cards, Benchmarked


^^^ Seems it is limited even overclocked the minimum frame rites are lower


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> indeed. The hard drive (AFAIK) isn't used at all anymore after the initial install. After the initial load, everything is just in the RAM and VRAM, taking the storage medium completely out of the picture.
> 
> Such a scenario would be different though if this was a COD/GTA/Just Cause/Open world game where assets are constantly being streamed from the HD. Considering BF's RAM foot print, I think it's safe to say the data is all loaded from the start.


Yup - although LOAD times are drastically different.
When I played BF4 via my SSD it loaded up MUCH quicker than it did vs when it was on my HDD.
Performance though, in game was unchanged.

Going to hit up BF4 now - whilst my HDD's are having fun transferring over 300GB worth of data to each other


----------



## skupples

They can't if its a smooth 60 &70


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> ^^^ Seems it is limited even overclocked the minimum frame rites are lower


what do you mean? The 13% OC is giving it a 11% increase in minimum frames. 3.7 -> 4.2ghz. 54fps -> 60fps


----------



## MerkageTurk

what i am trying to elaborate is the fact that the 2500k is overclocked and the rest is at stock; even overclocked the min fps is not on par with stock cpus


----------



## skupples

The biggest tell is change and fluctuation
For fps


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> what i am trying to elaborate is the fact that the 2500k is overclocked and the rest is at stock; even overclocked the min fps is not on par with stock cpus


Huh?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> what i am trying to elaborate is the fact that the 2500k is overclocked and the rest is at stock; even overclocked the min fps is not on par with stock cpus


Still not following lol. The 4.2ghz i5 has the higherst minimum


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Smoother and more consistent FPS after the patch.
Hitting 60FPS more solidly.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Is anyone else having problems actually getting into a game now? There was a small update for the Beta (52mb or so) and now every time I try to join a server it gets to the loading screen then immediately freezes. The strange part is that it just freezes and Task Manager lists it as "running" instead of "Not Responding".


----------



## jason387

Amateur Video recording







. Preset at HIGH at a resolution of 1366x768. The video capture software brought down my fps badly.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qvYzYQudYY&feature=youtu.be

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUr-ZKV4_Cg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## xutnubu

I can finally play with the last patch!

Can even record without problems.


----------



## Outcasst

Since the patch I'm using less VRAM. Hovering around 1.85GB rather than 2GB.


----------



## amd655

Ok, gonna test the game at 5 GIGAHERTTTZZ with everything on low at 1280x720... basically a CPU benchmark of my own


----------



## daguardian

Enjoy the 5 GHz goodness


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Ok, gonna test the game at 5 GIGAHERTTTZZ with everything on low at 1280x720... basically a CPU benchmark of my own


stable?


----------



## iARDAs

So many bugs in the game though. I doubt even half will be fixed when the game comes out.

Was just in a match and the bomb was stuck in the sky in Obliteration mode. We had to stop shooting choopers so they could go and get the bomb but it never happeend.

Also a lot of invisible walls and lots of debris being stuck in mid air.

Game performance is good though.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Just recorded the bomb being under the ground - will upload now.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> stable?


i5 2500k 5.0ghz OC'd GTX 480 1280x720 CPU bench.

2013-10-10 17:35:15 - bf4
Frames: 20598 - Time: 204797ms - *Avg:* 100.578 - *Min*: 69 - *Max*: 171

Image:


Yes, my 2500k only needs 1.4v for 5ghz, just never saw the point of always keeping it there, but yeah, it is stable.


----------



## EliteReplay

FYI

Updates in Beta Patch #2 for PC (Oct 10)
- Two fixes for the long/permanent loading times
- Various improvements in performance for users running quad core or six core CPU's
- Fixed a crash that happened for some dual core CPU users after loading
- Fixed a crash relating to DirectX10 graphics cards
- Various stability fixes
- Various crash fixes


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> i5 2500k 5.0ghz OC'd GTX 480 1280x720 CPU bench.
> 
> 2013-10-10 17:35:15 - bf4
> Frames: 20598 - Time: 204797ms - *Avg:* 100.578 - *Min*: 69 - *Max*: 171
> 
> Yes, my 2500k only needs 1.4v for 5ghz, just never saw the point of always keeping it there, but yeah, it is stable.


Nice one!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> FYI
> 
> Updates in Beta Patch #2 for PC (Oct 10)
> - Two fixes for the long/permanent loading times
> - Various improvements in performance for users running quad core or six core CPU's
> - Fixed a crash that happened for some dual core CPU users after loading
> - Fixed a crash relating to DirectX10 graphics cards
> - Various stability fixes
> - Various crash fixes


thanks +rep


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 1280x720 CPU test
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> i5 2500k 5.0ghz OC'd GTX 480 1280x720 CPU bench.
> 
> 2013-10-10 17:35:15 - bf4
> Frames: 20598 - Time: 204797ms - *Avg:* 100.578 - *Min*: 69 - *Max*: 171
> 
> Image:
> 
> 
> Yes, my 2500k only needs 1.4v for 5ghz, just never saw the point of always keeping it there, but yeah, it is stable.


Will test at lowest res possible next.

Uber low res that is not possible in game, but in windowed mode you can scale the screen size to whatever you like.

It looks like the GPU was still taking part in a lowered minimum FPS, but this is absolute CPU power here, GPU barely got above 40% lol.

2013-10-10 17:53:23 - bf4
Frames: 13564 - Time: 129766ms - *Avg:* 104.527 - *Min*: 77 - *Max*: 160

Max FPS is different, but average and minimum are higher.


----------



## Maxxa

Anyone else have the building not come down even though it did? Was kind of cool I could spot every enemy hiding in the rubble because they were just floating in space on my screen, too bad I couldn't hit them with bullets lol.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Here's the Obliteration glitch video'ed by me:


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxa*
> 
> Anyone else have the building not come down even though it did? Was kind of cool I could spot every enemy hiding in the rubble because they were just floating in space on my screen, too bad I couldn't hit them with bullets lol.


you needed this gun


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> the player that grabs the bomb shouldnt be lit up so everyone knows where they are...once the bomb is picked up, it should disappear from the map. make it more of a challenge.


It makes for some interesting situations. If you look at minimap in some cases its like 10 red dots vs 10 blue dots around the bomb. I played a few matches of it yesterday, got worst performance of all 3 game modes so far. But I did end up getting the bomb on one of them, hopping in my tank and driving all the way to the last enemy bombsite, made it to the site, started planting. Then I looked away a little bit to far and it reset the plant.. started again and then got shot before it finished... SO CLOSE. But luckily some of my teammates swarmed the place and they set it and we won








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Smoother and more consistent FPS after the patch.
> Hitting 60FPS more solidly.


I'm excited to try it now. I have been a bit amused at all the discussion, the little bit of panic, people who can't play the game in the BETA. Seems pretty obvious to me if they don't do some major optimizations from beta till release, launch will be a massive failure, because if only people using Win8 + $2000 or better systems can play it, there will be some problems...

So for everyone thinking about "needing" to upgrade for this game, just wait a bit till after release. I guess this latest patch has just made a huge difference, and likely it will only get better from here. (It better)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxa*
> 
> Anyone else have the building not come down even though it did? Was kind of cool I could spot every enemy hiding in the rubble because they were just floating in space on my screen, too bad I couldn't hit them with bullets lol.


It's to bad you instantly die when on top of the tower and it starts falling. But it would probably have been really hard to make it so you can run on falling rubble and jump off somewhere to parachute/survive.


----------



## bvsbutthd101

My game runs worse after the patch. Averaging 30-50% usage on my SLI 670's. Might as well use one card.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I'm excited to try it now. I have been a bit amused at all the discussion, the little bit of panic, people who can't play the game in the BETA. Seems pretty obvious to me if they don't do some major optimizations from beta till release, launch will be a massive failure, because if only people using Win8 + $2000 or better systems can play it, there will be some problems...
> 
> So for everyone thinking about "needing" to upgrade for this game, just wait a bit till after release. I guess this latest patch has just made a huge difference, and likely it will only get better from here. (It better)


Absolutely agreed!
As for Win8 - I'm ONLY trying it because:
1. I have it on my PC - pro version fully licensed
2. Have a spare HDD now
3. Have time on my hands to sit through updates etc

I'm currently on the last 300GB of backups.
Once that is done - I'll have my 3TB full of everything I would ever need on either Win7 or Win8 - from games (20GB each) to program installers (like the Nvidia beta drivers and so on) and to all my pictures, videos, films that I've had.
I think this 3TB was one of the best ideas I've had - saves me from having 2 drives running (less HDD noise) and is an inherently faster drive than both of my older ones!
AND for everything I would "hate to see leave" I have that backed up on my 1TB HDD and won't be touching that at all, and will be putting it in a box, under my bed for safe keeping


----------



## Amhro

oh gawd, come on, coming back here after one day, and 500 new replies?


----------



## iARDAs

Quick question

I really do not need the Premium version until the first batch of DLCs come out right?

Already bought BF4 and it has CHina rising DLC included.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quick question
> 
> I really do not need the Premium version until the first batch of DLCs come out right?
> 
> Already bought BF4 and it has CHina rising DLC included.


correct. i bought premium like a year after BF3 was released


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quick question
> 
> I really do not need the Premium version until the first batch of DLCs come out right?
> 
> Already bought BF4 and it has CHina rising DLC included.


Yes and No - I'm sure there will be premium only features at release - such as early release of the DLCs, dogtags, assignments etc.
With that said, you won't be missing on much - but thought to let you know anyway!


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> My game runs worse after the patch. Averaging 30-50% usage on my SLI 670's. Might as well use one card.


Try windows 8 it made my game play so much better.


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Try windows 8 it made my game play so much better.


----------



## BulletSponge

Anyone having trouble with the bomb in obiteration? I joined on a friend playing obliteration last night and each squad member was seeing the bomb in a different location. One saw it in the water, one saw it in the air hovering over the rubble of the skyscraper and I saw it i the street across from the rubble pile. No one could pick it up so the game turned into a no time limit TDM round. On a lighter note, Shanghai sux for TDM.


----------



## Sadmoto

Before last night's patch:
tower falling
Frames: 3738 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 31.150 - Min: 15 - Max: 53

Gameplay after tower falling w/ spike while running
Frames: 3154 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 26.283 - Min: 3 - Max: 55

After Patch:
Tower falling:
Frames: 4789 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 39.908 - Min: 30 - Max: 51

gameplay when dusty with lag spike in gunfight:
Frames: 4639 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 38.658 - Min: 25 - Max: 53

way better compared to my bench's before when I was going into the teens, the 2nd bench though I got a "stutter" in a gunfight, something I've noticed the last few days is every once and a while I'll get a lag spike or stutter when someone is shooting at me.









loading screens are a lot quicker compared to before, sometimes the game wouldn't load from battlelog unless I opened the exe and then let it sit there for upto 5 min for it to load, now its under 2min every time :thumb

Same CPU usage: 90-100%
GPU usage: at a steady 40-50% instead of jumping from 20 to 80.
Vram: usage went from 1930 to 1870









I might be able to get my 30fps min once its released with all the optimizing onboard!









About to re-test win7 to see if there was any difference, benchs above were in win8.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> correct. i bought premium like a year after BF3 was released


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yes and No - I'm sure there will be premium only features at release - such as early release of the DLCs, dogtags, assignments etc.
> With that said, you won't be missing on much - but thought to let you know anyway!


Thanks guys

I think I will wait until the DLC is here.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> My game runs worse after the patch. Averaging 30-50% usage on my SLI 670's. Might as well use one card.


Great....I have the same gpu setup


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> Great....I have the same gpu setup


So I take it you're getting the same usage as me?


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> So I take it you're getting the same usage as me?


Don't know yet. I'm at work now. Are you running you signature rig?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

And are you both on i7's?
Would be intrigued to see how it compares to mine.


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> Don't know yet. I'm at work now. Are you running you signature rig?


Yeah that's my current rig. My 4.2ghz OC kept crashing on me so I'm still working on it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> And are you both on i7's?
> Would be intrigued to see how it compares to mine.


I'm running an older i7 930


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> Yeah that's my current rig. My 4.2ghz OC kept crashing on me so I'm still working on it.
> I'm running an older i7 930


still 8 threads - what's your CPU usage like?


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> And are you both on i7's?
> Would be intrigued to see how it compares to mine.


3770k @ stock clocks. Not sure on usage though - not sure how to find out either.

Edit: I am excited I got my old 17" monitor hooked up to view the map while playing though. I think that's a great addition!


----------



## ntherblast

it's not possible to unlock any gun mods for the default support lmg? I can't stand the holo scope


----------



## Eyedea

Hell of a difference this patch has made!!


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Like this? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834231150


Yup 1080p IPS looks great especially at that price.


----------



## amd655

Just for giggles, what your write speeds those of you using Dxtory?



How is that for RAID mechanical?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> 3770k @ stock clocks. Not sure on usage though - not sure how to find out either.
> 
> Edit: I am excited I got my old 17" monitor hooked up to view the map while playing though. I think that's a great addition!


task manager - performance - see here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1432337/post-your-gpu-usage-screenshots-from-battlefield-3-and-battlefield-4-mp-on-64-person-servers/10#post_20951516


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Just for giggles, what your write speeds those of you using Dxtory?
> 
> 
> 
> How is that for RAID mechanical?


Lol, I use a 160GB laptop drive to record 720P 30FPS with the Dxtory codec on low+compressed files. 45MB/S on the laptop drive works out well enough. File FPS stays at 30FPS more often than not.


----------



## smaudioz

The game is running very nicely for me now, no more 100% cpu usage and no more stutter, and good steady fps. Still not max gpu usage but it's good, mostly in the 90's. Using 320.49 drivers with high settings but no MSAA and minimum fps is generally in the 40's. Massive improvement with that patch.


----------



## amd655

Here is a video from a friend of mine


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> still 8 threads - what's your CPU usage like?


My cpu usage doesn't change no matter what clock speed I'm at. Tried running stock, 3.8, 4.0, and 4.2 ghz. Highest I've seen on one thread was 80 or 85% average is around 60-70% across all 8 threads.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> I was getting between 70 and 120 FPS on ultra running 2 670's. I think SLI was working


How to tell if SLI/Xfire is working: Turn on monitoring, see if you are getting more then 50% out of each gpu.

Their are multiple level's of sli functionality. You can literally only have usage from one gpu, while the other is @ 0% (most rare scenario) The other one is if you are getting usage out of both, but never break ~50%. Of course, this doesn't factor in cpu bottleneck, and other thing's i'm sure some one might point out.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Here is a video from a friend of mine


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfIMLmGtSz0&hd=1

Narrated version from him


----------



## Stay Puft

Anyone else putting up a server on release day?


----------



## IAmDay

I am









NOT putting up a server for I is broke.
(Don't correct my grammar)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Anyone else putting up a server on release day?


I thought you were?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I thought you were?


I am which is why i'm asking







as i was hoping a few more would so we could come up with a plan for them. I had hoped we could have an official OCN East, Midwest and West servers


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Yup 1080p IPS looks great especially at that price.


Sweet hope I can squeeze that into the last of my dwindling budget....







Thanks


----------



## DirtyTrickster

So both of my GPU's are around 50 to 70% and my CPU goes between 70 and 90%

I'm using MSI afterburner and Task manager to monitor

GTX 670 SLi
3770K
331.4 Driver


----------



## Sadmoto

Win7 after 8/10 patch:
Tower falling
Frames: 2052 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 34.200 - Min: 23 - Max: 45

Gameplay when dusty
Frames: 2030 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 33.833 - Min: 21 - Max: 50

Before:
Tower falling:
Frames: 1545 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 25.750 - Min: 17 - Max: 33
Gameplay after:
Frames: 1908 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 31.800 - Min: 27 - Max: 39

You can see they made performance changes for the tower falling, with win8 I never go under 25fps when it falls,I love the boost but I really hope this isn't all the planned optimizations in testing









Is it just me or is the fog over C after the tower falls is not as thick? I remembering sniping with the 14x from D/E across the water to A/B and not being able to see the players, had to snipe by the spot marker and a vary small color change when they would move into less thick smoke.
now I can see them clearly not nearly as much of a challenge, IMO the dust gave the map distance, you had to generally be within 200m to clearly see what you were shooting at or it would be hazy.
maybe this was one of their optimizations? or is it just my eyes?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eyedea*
> 
> Hell of a difference this patch has made!!


I didn't feel any differences.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

OK so I've installed Win8 - only thing missing is my SSD - which I've left on Win7 for the time being.
So here's my stats from Win8 - solid so far, fluid gameplay and hitting over 55FPS solidly.
I CANNOT compare it to Win7 right now as I haven't played BF4 BETA post RECENT patch

The good: Solid GPU usage
The bad: VERY high CPU usage vs what was being used on Win7 pre-patch
The Ugly: Win8 lol


----------



## amd655

Real world performance of my 2500k at 4500mhz powered by a GTX 480 heavily OC'd.

TheTurboFD made my testing much more fun, great game, thanks Turbo












Will be 1080p









Settings were high preset although i turned dumb in the game and said medium in chat haha.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Real world performance of my 2500k at 4500mhz powered by a GTX 480 heavily OC'd.
> 
> TheTurboFD made my testing much more fun, great game, thanks Turbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be 1080p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Settings were high preset although i turned dumb in the game and said medium in chat haha.


nice vid looks like you were having fun and slaughterfesting pretty well always fun when both go together lol


----------



## djriful

I really want Hardcore mode, I don't like playing by relying on map and 3D spotting.


----------



## SomeDooD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I really want Hardcore mode, I don't like playing by relying on map and 3D spotting.


Same here!


----------



## Jack Mac

Ew, "hardcore." Oh well, everyone has different opinions.


----------



## skupples

Are those of you on win8... on win8? or 8.1 preview.

This is an old article, but yeah...

http://www.techpowerup.com/186671/directx-11-2-exclusive-to-windows-8-1-and-xbox-one.html

http://www.vg247.com/2013/06/27/directx-11-2-will-be-exclusive-to-windows-8-1-and-xbox-one/

(video in second link... Last 15 seconds, he drops the bombshell. Straight from the horses mouth)

weekend off... downloading....(bf4, may have to push 8.1 on the other side of my ssd)

edit: Games almost 60 gigs







I guess it's going on my empty 128 all by it's self.


----------



## amd655

Win 8.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Are those of you on win8... on win8? or 8.1 preview.
> 
> This is an old article, but yeah...
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/186671/directx-11-2-exclusive-to-windows-8-1-and-xbox-one.html
> 
> http://www.vg247.com/2013/06/27/directx-11-2-will-be-exclusive-to-windows-8-1-and-xbox-one/
> 
> (video in second link... Last 15 seconds, he drops the bombshell. Straight from the horses mouth)
> 
> weekend off... downloading....(bf4, may have to push 8.1 on the other side of my ssd)
> 
> edit: Games almost 60 gigs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it's going on my empty 128 all by it's self.


I'm on Win 8 & 7 myself.


----------



## skupples

Good thing bf4 only goes as far as 11.1...

I'm scared of 8.1 + surround.


----------



## jetpuck73

Windows 8 here, I like it.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Are those of you on win8... on win8? or 8.1 preview.
> 
> This is an old article, but yeah...
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/186671/directx-11-2-exclusive-to-windows-8-1-and-xbox-one.html
> 
> http://www.vg247.com/2013/06/27/directx-11-2-will-be-exclusive-to-windows-8-1-and-xbox-one/
> 
> (video in second link... Last 15 seconds, he drops the bombshell. Straight from the horses mouth)
> 
> weekend off... downloading....(bf4, may have to push 8.1 on the other side of my ssd)
> 
> edit: Games almost 60 gigs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it's going on my empty 128 all by it's self.


You got to understand that *dx11*_1 *bold* is what supported if you have DX11 cards. The _1 or _2 are increment updates via API softwares. As long as "dx11_*" is there means your hardware will support it from the ground.

The increment is new stuff, pretty much like any other software, Windows has their own build numbers but they instead say Windows Vista/7/8 because it is more friendly for consumer to understand.

If they name Windows 8.1.8000.2.3.4.14 for example, who the heck remember those numbers?

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/ms724832(v=vs.85).aspx

Windows 8 is 6.2

8 is like DX11

6.2 is like _1 or _2 (DX11_2)

If Microsoft release like DX12_0, that requires new hardware. As well the base dx11_1 _2 _3 _4 _5 _6. You're fine. In my common thinking, who the heck would make games only give out these features to like 0.1% population who will actually have a true 11.2 support? There is no advantage, it's just tiny API updates to improve the performance as we already see from Win 7 which is only limited to dx11 and it is not fully support dx11 anywho. Win 8 is truely dx11 supported and so on.

2 cents. I might be wrong but that's how I see it.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Ew, "hardcore." Oh well, everyone has different opinions.


the 3d icons are really heinous. cant wait for hardcore


----------



## ntherblast

Anyone else not able to create an emblem? I keep getting No message set when I click save.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> the 3d icons are really heinous. cant wait for hardcore


I really enjoy that they have both modes. I rarely played HC in 3 but when I did it felt like a whole different game.
How do you mean by heinous? Do you just not like 3D icons being in the game or do they actually graphically look bad?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Ew, "hardcore." Oh well, everyone has different opinions.


Only noobs dont play Hardcore


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Only noobs dont play Hardcore


Dun u st4rt nawww mag


----------



## theilya

the game keeps crashign every 30 minutes THIS IS SO frustrating


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> the game keeps crashign every 30 minutes THIS IS SO frustrating


If you give us more information, we may be able to help you...

bsod? black screen? PC turns off? CTD?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> You got to understand that *dx11*_1 *bold* is what supported if you have DX11 cards. The _1 or _2 are increment updates via API softwares. As long as "dx11_*" is there means your hardware will support it from the ground.
> 
> The increment is new stuff, pretty much like any other software, Windows has their own build numbers but they instead say Windows Vista/7/8 because it is more friendly for consumer to understand.
> 
> If they name Windows 8.1.8000.2.3.4.14 for example, who the heck remember those numbers?
> 
> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/ms724832(v=vs.85).aspx
> 
> Windows 8 is 6.2
> 
> 8 is like DX11
> 
> 6.2 is like _1 or _2 (DX11_2)
> 
> If Microsoft release like DX12_0, that requires new hardware. As well the base dx11_1 _2 _3 _4 _5 _6. You're fine. In my common thinking, who the heck would make games only give out these features to like 0.1% population who will actually have a true 11.2 support? There is no advantage, it's just tiny API updates to improve the performance as we already see from Win 7 which is only limited to dx11 and it is not fully support dx11 anywho. Win 8 is truely dx11 supported and so on.
> 
> 2 cents. I might be wrong but that's how I see it.


Oh some more info:

http://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2013/06/26/higher-fidelity-graphics-with-less-memory-at-microsoft-build/

Quote:


> *Microsoft has created a standard hardware interface* to what was previously a *software-only technology*, which will mean a more powerful, efficient generalization of earlier texture-only technologies.


Quote:


> These demos are excellent highlights of the power of Tiled Resources. By working in collaboration with Microsoft, our NVIDIA team has been able to influence the design of Tiled Resources and deliver a solid driver that taps into the huge NVIDIA installed base. *There are over 90 million NVIDIA GPUs capable of supporting Tiled Resources*. For developers, that means an enormous, instant installed base for a powerful new feature. I'm really looking forward to seeing how developers take advantage of this newly available capability.


So need not to worry about 11.2 or not on your current GPU.

The AMD R series with DirectX 11.2 on the box is just marketing materials. Hardware level is 11.

If you haven't notice:


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Only noobs dont play Hardcore


Sorry that Colonel 100 is now considered noobish. My bad









PS, there's a reason why SC is more widely played.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Oh some more info:
> 
> http://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2013/06/26/higher-fidelity-graphics-with-less-memory-at-microsoft-build/
> 
> So need not to worry about 11.2 or not on your current GPU.
> 
> The AMD R series with DirectX 11.2 on the box is just marketing materials. Hardware level is 11.
> 
> If you haven't notice:


+1


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Sorry that Colonel 100 is now considered noobish. My bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS, there's a reason why SC is more widely played.


If you're a 100 colonel it just means you dont have a life not that you're any good.


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> If you give us more information, we may be able to help you...
> 
> bsod? black screen? PC turns off? CTD?


Same here. Before the patch 0 crashes. After the patch I just get random crashes. Its not the driver shutting down or anything. The gpu is actually doing 68c tops which is weird in itself :S.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> the 3d icons are really heinous. cant wait for hardcore
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoy that they have both modes. I rarely played HC in 3 but when I did it felt like a whole different game.
> How do you mean by heinous? Do you just not like 3D icons being in the game or do they actually graphically look bad?
Click to expand...

they are so huge and bright they distract me and obscure enemies


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Win8.1 is free to upgrade for WIn8 users...so don't see why you wouldn't - saw the video of the features. Nothing THAT special, but things that could be nice to have a bit more control over (colour etc)
For the time being I think I'll be sticking to win7 even after installing "start is back".
I'll do more active comparisons of FPS between the two OS's on the BETA - but seems like we're talking of a 5-10FPS difference - which for me is negligible. As I value functionality much more.


----------



## IAmDay

I get the unlimited loading bug now once I re installed Windows 8


----------



## djriful

Well I'm not sure where are you looking at. Windows 8 has a few more functionality compare to Windows 7. They are probably hidden due to the simplified UI. Folder has more tools from the ribbon.

You can add more quick tool at the top:



I might be able to help you, what are you missing in Windows 8?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> they are so huge and bright they distract me and obscure enemies


Gotcha. I liked them on my old display because it was so terrible I couldn't make out much of anything in certain situations. Now that I have a much better, faster and larger panel I can imagine that could be annoying. I wish they would allow an option to adjust their alpha level.


----------



## amd655

NEWS at 10!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Well I'm not sure where are you looking at. Windows 8 has a few more functionality compare to Windows 7. They are probably hidden due to the simplified UI. Folder has more tools from the ribbon.
> 
> You can add more quick tool at the top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might be able to help you, what are you missing in Windows 8?


Not that I'm "missing anything" - I do feel Win8 has more features- but things I would never use.
Just straight down multi-tasking and power-using - Win 8 feels as if I have to use 3rd party apps in order to make it more like a Win7 experience.
I can't really comment on performance - but I saw 0 problems, 0 stutters etc on Win7, so I'm not really seeing the urge to force myself to upgrade.
And hey, at the end oft he day, if I ever DO NEED (notice I didn't use "want") to upgrade - then I can easily do so via my valid key.

Due to me having a HDD in there - that's why I'm getting a low score, vs what I got on my SSD on win7:



Here was my Win7 one:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> NEWS at 10!


good decision.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> they are so huge and bright they distract me and obscure enemies


turn the hud off in the console


----------



## skupples

i'm getting terrible performance in multi-monitor in win7, will try win8 after dinner.


----------



## amd655

Hmm good round









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/388445773556255360/791518471/


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Not that I'm "missing anything" - I do feel Win8 has more features- but things I would never use.
> Just straight down multi-tasking and power-using - Win 8 feels as if I have to use 3rd party apps in order to make it more like a Win7 experience.
> I can't really comment on performance - but I saw 0 problems, 0 stutters etc on Win7, so I'm not really seeing the urge to force myself to upgrade.
> And hey, at the end oft he day, if I ever DO NEED (notice I didn't use "want") to upgrade - then I can easily do so via my valid key.
> 
> Due to me having a HDD in there - that's why I'm getting a low score, vs what I got on my SSD on win7:
> 
> 
> 
> Here was my Win7 one:
> 
> good decision.


Just to correct something, your score is not lower. You're scaling a 9.9 vs a 7.9



edit: doh.. didn't read that you're on HDD. my bad!


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> they are so huge and bright they distract me and obscure enemies
> 
> 
> 
> turn the hud off in the console
Click to expand...

i dont think the 3d icons are part of the hud because they dont dim with the hud opacity slider


----------



## amd655

CPU scores 2 points higher, everything else is the same lol.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Well I'm not sure where are you looking at. Windows 8 has a few more functionality compare to Windows 7. They are probably hidden due to the simplified UI. Folder has more tools from the ribbon.
> 
> You can add more quick tool at the top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might be able to help you, what are you missing in Windows 8?
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I'm "missing anything" - I do feel Win8 has more features- but things I would never use.
> Just straight down multi-tasking and power-using - Win 8 feels as if I have to use 3rd party apps in order to make it more like a Win7 experience.
> I can't really comment on performance - but I saw 0 problems, 0 stutters etc on Win7, so I'm not really seeing the urge to force myself to upgrade.
> And hey, at the end oft he day, if I ever DO NEED (notice I didn't use "want") to upgrade - then I can easily do so via my valid key.
> 
> Due to me having a HDD in there - that's why I'm getting a low score, vs what I got on my SSD on win7:
> 
> 
> 
> Here was my Win7 one:
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> NEWS at 10!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good decision.
Click to expand...

I feel exact same way win8 is just to tricky / complicated to do the stuff especially multi tasking while monitoring hardware and such I can do easily on win7 add to alot of the software I use isnt supported by win8 and lack of gadgets and such just kills me add to it have to use 3rd party stuff to fix some of the flaws I dont like and cant stand and that is only for a few of them.


----------



## djriful

Yeah that's what MS is doing, a lot of people don't like the default softwares. So they removed them and let them download from the MS website if you need them back.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i dont think the 3d icons are part of the hud because they dont dim with the hud opacity slider


It turns everything off Matimo made a few videos with it off.

In BF3 thats how it worked


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I feel exact same way win8 is just to tricky / complicated to do the stuff I can do easily on win7 add to alot of the software I use isnt supported by win8 and lack of gadgets and such just kills me add to it have to use 3rd party stuff to fix some of the flaws I dont like and cant stand and that is only for a few of them.


You can get the Win 8 Gadget Pack and put gadgets back in, if you want. It's a little rough around the edges still, but it works.


----------



## djriful

MS removed the gadget due to security problem year ago:

http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2012/07/12/disable-windows-sidebar-gadgets/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Just to correct something, your score is not lower. You're scaling a 9.9 vs a 7.9
> edit: doh.. didn't read that you're on HDD. my bad!


hehe yeah - here's my mum's PC specs:
Was running my i7 3770k + intel HD4000 graphics + her Western Digital Black Caviar



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> CPU scores 2 points higher, everything else is the same lol.


Lol








Get an SSD!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I feel exact same way win8 is just to tricky / complicated to do the stuff I can do easily on win7 add to alot of the software I use isnt supported by win8 and lack of gadgets and such just kills me add to it have to use 3rd party stuff to fix some of the flaws I dont like and cant stand and that is only for a few of them.


Agreed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Yeah that's what MS is doing, a lot of people don't like the default softwares. So they removed them and let them download from the MS website if you need them back.


Yup - but the biggest thing for me is that start button, login, the fact I have to use a 3rd party app to get it to run I want and the odd glitch on startups


----------



## CaptCuff

What is your opinion on the tower being taken down, should there be others that are able to be taken down as well?


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

How well do you think Battlefield 4 would run at mixed low-medium settings at 720p on an Intel Core i7-720QM quad-core CPU, an NVIDIA GeForce Gt 435M 1GB GPU, and 8GB of RAM?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> MS removed the gadget due to security problem year ago:
> 
> http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2012/07/12/disable-windows-sidebar-gadgets/


They recommended disabling them because of potential security concerns, but they didn't remove them (on Win 7). Nothing is stopping you from running them anyway though, even on Win 8. Buyer beware, and all that, of course.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Lucky I uninstalled it / removed it from day1 then lol


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i dont think the 3d icons are part of the hud because they dont dim with the hud opacity slider
> 
> 
> 
> It turns everything off Matimo made a few videos with it off.
> 
> In BF3 thats how it worked
Click to expand...

oh wow. its like cinematic mode


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> How well do you think Battlefield 4 would run at mixed low-medium settings at 720p on an Intel Core i7-720QM quad-core CPU, an NVIDIA GeForce Gt 435M 1GB GPU, and 8GB of RAM?


Not entirely sure, i am pretty sure your graphics chip is on the lower end though, i would say low settings 30FPS or more hopefully, you may have to drop the res further though.


----------



## skupples

hold on hold on... Hasn't it pretty been proven that Windows Experience Index has a pre-defined set of expectations?

I have a higher WEI on my 5.0 bulldozer, then I do on my 5.0 3570k... If that tells you anything...

I guess what i'm trying to say is... Take W.E.I. with @ least three grains of salt.

Gadget's are bad new's... Windows should of FULLY removed it.

The one thing win8 is suffering from is lack of Mister Paper clip (if anyone remembers him from older MS software)


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> hold on hold on... Hasn't it pretty been proven that Windows Experience Index has a pre-defined set of expectations?
> 
> I have a higher WEI on my 5.0 bulldozer, then I do on my 5.0 3570k... If that tells you anything...
> 
> I guess what i'm trying to say is... Take W.E.I. with @ least three grains of salt.
> 
> Gadget's are bad new's... Windows should of FULLY removed it.


yes finally definitive proof that amd>intel


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> yes finally definitive proof that amd>intel












Yall can get free win8 guides all over the place... Many of the things you think are missing, are simply hidden in an over simplified manner, that has no tell, unless told. Which in my opinion means, Mr. Paperclip needs a come back.



though, he even needed a tutorial for some people...


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Not entirely sure, i am pretty sure your graphics chip is on the lower end though, i would say low settings 30FPS or more hopefully, you may have to drop the res further though.


Yeah, I figure the i7-720QM wouldn't have problems trying to run BF4, but the GT 435M might. However, the GT 435M is one of the faster mid-level GPU's of the generation, and it could probably be overclocked to run like a GT 445M, which would put it right at the higher performing mid-level GPU category of its generation.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> Yeah, I figure the i7-720QM wouldn't have problems trying to run BF4, but the GT 435M might. However, the GT 435M is one of the faster mid-level GPU's of the generation, and it could probably be overclocked to run like a GT 445M, which would put it right at the higher performing mid-level GPU category of its generation.


I know the GTX 480m is in line with the desktop GTX 460, but the mobile chip has 1.5GB and 2GB variants, a 445m is well probably like a GT 430 desktop part? maybe lower?

I found a video of BF3 on your chip...


----------



## amd655

Another on single player BF3...


----------



## Syncope

If anyone's interested, there's a 5V5 stream going on:

Twitch.TV/BrettFX


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syncope*
> 
> If anyone's interested, there's a 5V5 stream going on:
> 
> Twitch.TV/BrettFX


Thanks, will check it out


----------



## Syncope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Thanks, will check it out


You're welcome, man.

The next round should start soon.


----------



## IAmDay

Anyone know what drivers I should be on so I don't get the black loading screen that goes on forever.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> If you're a 100 colonel it just means you dont have a life not that you're any good.


Not trying to start a flame war, but I'd like to make a few points.
-The game has been out since October, 2011. I've had the game since December, 2011 and with my 582 hours, that's just over twenty-four days, over almost two years. That's really not a lot of time, so I don't see why I should be considered a no-life for being a Colonel 100.
-Your battlelog is StayPuftOCN, right? If so, I don't think you should be calling people "noobs." You have 354 hours played, which equates to around 14-15 days of gameplay, that's not a whole lot less time played than me.
-Your SPM is 508 points lower than mine
-Your accuracy is 6.2% lower than mine
-Your K/D is 0.51 lower than mine
Just putting it out there...


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Anyone know what drivers I should be on so I don't get the black loading screen that goes on forever.


Update PB with PBupdate from here:

http://websec.evenbalance.com/downloader/download.php?file=1

Download latest Beta from the corresponding GPU vendor.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Back to BF4:
2013-10-11 01:13:27 - bf4
Frames: 42126 - Time: 682000ms - Avg: 61.768 - Min: 30 - Max: 112

2013-10-11 01:28:35 - bf4
Frames: 32742 - Time: 574390ms - Avg: 57.003 - Min: 17 - Max: 82

2013-10-11 01:45:38 - bf4
Frames: 30794 - Time: 506703ms - Avg: 60.773 - Min: 29 - Max: 111

2013-10-11 01:54:06 - bf4
Frames: 17003 - Time: 289344ms - Avg: 58.764 - Min: 37 - Max: 94

On ULTRA @1080P [email protected] - GTX680 OC with i7 3770k @4.5ghz

Win8 Benches.


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Another on single player BF3...


If I were to turn down the resolution to 1280 x 720 and still run BF3 at medium settings, that framerate would most likely jump up to at least 40+FPS, if not higher, would it not? Also, running the game on a 7200RPM HDD or even as SSD as opposed to a 5400RPM HDD would also improve performance, I would imagine.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> If I were to turn down the resolution to 1280 x 720 and still run BF3 at medium settings, that framerate would most likely jump up to at least 40+FPS, if not higher, would it not? Also, running the game on a 7200RPM HDD or even as SSD as opposed to a 5400RPM HDD would also improve performance, I would imagine.


You never know with mobile chips, i reckon a res drop will help a lot, the only way you will know is to test it out mate


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Update PB with PBupdate from here:
> 
> http://websec.evenbalance.com/downloader/download.php?file=1
> 
> Download latest Beta from the corresponding GPU vendor.



Please download for me and upload it on Google Drive or something









I tried on three different browsers and the picture code isn't showing up ;c


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> 
> Please download for me and upload it on Google Drive or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried on three different browsers and the picture code isn't showing up ;c


 pbsetup.zip 698k .zip file


My own copy just for you


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> pbsetup.zip 698k .zip file
> 
> 
> My own copy just for you


Thank you!


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> If I were to turn down the resolution to 1280 x 720 and still run BF3 at medium settings, that framerate would most likely jump up to at least 40+FPS, if not higher, would it not? Also, running the game on a 7200RPM HDD or even as SSD as opposed to a 5400RPM HDD would also improve performance, I would imagine.


only thing a faster hard drive will do is allow you to load the game faster. There is no fps increase with an SSD. I get around 30-40fps running on medium @1080p. I'll check and see how my 6990m compares to your card.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syncope*
> 
> You're welcome, man.
> 
> The next round should start soon.


Great stream, and close games, enjoyed watching for a bit, cheers.


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigtonyman1138*
> 
> only thing a faster hard drive will do is allow you to load the game faster. There is no fps increase with an SSD. I get around 30-40fps running on medium @1080p. I'll check and see how my 6990m compares to your card.


The HD 6990M is a top tier mobile GPU. It's still one of the most powerful mobile GPU's to this day. It's much MUCH more powerful of a GPU than the GT 435M.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> The HD 6990M is a top tier mobile GPU. It's still one of the most powerful mobile GPU's to this day. It's much MUCH more powerful of a GPU than the GT 435M.


Man with those laptop, you can build a powerful desktop rig minus the portability.


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> The HD 6990M is a top tier mobile GPU. It's still one of the most powerful mobile GPU's to this day. It's much MUCH more powerful of a GPU than the GT 435M.


eh most of the lower tier gtx cards are catching up. 6990m is comparable to a 765m. 7970m is comparable to 6990m in crossfire.

If you drop settings, you should be able to run the game just fine I believe.

NVIDIA GeForce GT 435M

Edit: I'll be building a desktop here soon with probably either a 280x or a 290/290x to replace my good ol lappy.


----------



## RexKobra

Out of curiosity I went back on Windows 7 to check if the patch did anything to improve performance. I lost 20fps and had many frames drop and horrible stutter. In Windows 8.1 its a smooth 100fps, playing just like BF3.

So, I'm going to keep Windows 8.1 for BF4, slowly migrating my things from Win7.

The one thing I noticed with this latest patch are the "straight lines" in my Afterburner monitor. The VRAM, temps, and core clocks are incredibly consistent. The readings were up and down prior to the patch, which were likely caused by some in-game stutter.

Now, the game is butter smooth.


----------



## olllian

Hey guys I am running win 7 pro and my game keeps crashing after a few games. The new update got me 60fps on a 6990. I saw someone swich to win 8 and it helps. How you fix it in win 7? Thx


----------



## Totally Dubbed

*Win 7:*
2013-10-11 02:31:25 - bf4
Frames: 23912 - Time: 406585ms - Avg: 58.812 - Min: 26 - Max: 99

2013-10-11 02:41:14 - bf4
Frames: 23660 - Time: 399877ms - Avg: 59.168 - Min: 40 - Max: 101

*Win7 WITH VSYNC (adaptive + 3x buffering):*
2013-10-11 02:09:37 - bf4
Frames: 27806 - Time: 489625ms - Avg: 56.790 - Min: 33 - Max: 65

2013-10-11 02:22:34 - bf4
Frames: 2277 - Time: 42807ms - Avg: 53.192 - Min: 32 - Max: 64

*Win 8:*
2013-10-11 01:13:27 - bf4
Frames: 42126 - Time: 682000ms - Avg: 61.768 - Min: 30 - Max: 112

2013-10-11 01:28:35 - bf4
Frames: 32742 - Time: 574390ms - Avg: 57.003 - Min: 17 - Max: 82

2013-10-11 01:45:38 - bf4
Frames: 30794 - Time: 506703ms - Avg: 60.773 - Min: 29 - Max: 111

2013-10-11 01:54:06 - bf4
Frames: 17003 - Time: 289344ms - Avg: 58.764 - Min: 37 - Max: 94

_On ULTRA @1080P [email protected] - GTX680 OC with i7 3770k @4.5ghz
Win7 BF4 installed on SSD - Force GT @ 6gb/s
Win8 BF4 installed on HDD - 7200rpm, 32mb cache @ 3gb/s_

Based on this - I wouldn't ever upgrade to Win8








Sure win8 gets about 5FPS better than win7 - but is that really worth upgrading? Hell no.
Judge for yourselves, I think after 1 day of playing and tinkering around on Win8 - I've made up my mind, when I get a touchscreen PC I'll switch lol








I think most people that have had "a huge increase in FPS" either had something wrong with: drivers, CPU priority / threads, BF4 installation, drivers and./or because you have a FRESH Win Installation.

Something for you visual learners (including myself which like seeing graphs and not numbers):


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Not trying to start a flame war, but I'd like to make a few points.
> -The game has been out since October, 2011. I've had the game since December, 2011 and with my 582 hours, that's just over twenty-four days, over almost two years. That's really not a lot of time, so I don't see why I should be considered a no-life for being a Colonel 100.
> -Your battlelog is StayPuftOCN, right? If so, I don't think you should be calling people "noobs." You have 354 hours played, which equates to around 14-15 days of gameplay, that's not a whole lot less time played than me.
> -Your SPM is 508 points lower than mine
> -Your accuracy is 6.2% lower than mine
> -Your K/D is 0.51 lower than mine
> Just putting it out there...


So you looked up my stats so you could try and convince me how much better you are then me?







Dude i dont care. I have a career, a wife and an active sex life. You spent 228 more hours then me playing. Ofcourse you should have better stats and IMO anyone who has a 100 colonel rank is a loser. Dont take it personal. Its just the truth


----------



## TheYonderGod

If anyone is interested in competitive gaming check out BrettFX's live stream, he's stream Bf4 beta scrims right now.

http://www.twitch.tv/brettfx


----------



## amd655

fight elsewhere plonkers.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> If anyone is interested in competitive gaming check out BrettFX's live stream, he's stream Bf4 beta scrims right now.
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/brettfx


+1, great stream, had watched 2 games


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> So you looked up my stats so you could try and convince me how much better you are then me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude i dont care. I have a career, a wife and an active sex life. You spent 228 more hours then me playing. Ofcourse you should have better stats and IMO anyone who has a 100 colonel rank is a loser. Dont take it personal. Its just the truth


Why is it everywhere you go, you insight flame?


----------



## Sadmoto

Something I found that some may be interested in.

https://www.change.org/petitions/ea-digital-illusions-ce-extend-the-battlefield-4-beta-to-fix-major-crashing-stuttering-and-loading-freeze-bugs-before-the-game-s-final-release

a petition to increase the beta duration to fix major crashing, stuttering and bugs before release.


----------



## Baasha

Part 3 of BF4 @ 4K resolution is up:




4K rendering is redonkulous!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Something I found that some may be interested in.
> 
> https://www.change.org/petitions/ea-digital-illusions-ce-extend-the-battlefield-4-beta-to-fix-major-crashing-stuttering-and-loading-freeze-bugs-before-the-game-s-final-release
> 
> a petition to increase the beta duration to fix major crashing, stuttering and bugs before release.


that's just more reason to play the game








Shame the stats don't carry over or else I would be on that.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> So you looked up my stats so you could try and convince me how much better you are then me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude i dont care. I have a career, a wife and an active sex life. You spent 228 more hours then me playing. Ofcourse you should have better stats and IMO anyone who has a 100 colonel rank is a loser. Dont take it personal. Its just the truth


Uh huh, so because I played the game a bit longer than you and reached a higher rank (you can't avoid ranks, they come with time, skill, and score) I'm suddenly a big loser with no life. Makes perfect sense, especially because the time you didn't spend on battlefield, you probably spent on OCN with your 5.5k posts in a year. Anyway, I won't bother continuing this pointless argument as I'd rather not get banned from the forums.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

If you really want to discuss who's better and at what - load up some team deathmatch and get it over and done with.
In BF - there's no "I" in team - thus comparing stats, hours played AND rank are utterly pointless.
RANK has been a pointless stats to compare in almost every game I can think of BUT FOR ONE: Halo 3. You try ranking up on H3 and then you'll know the true meaning of "rank".
Other than that stop the bickering ladies


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

I meant to put the i7-740QM, not the 720QM. I know they aren't much different, but... yeah.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> There's no "I" in team - thus comparing stats, hours played AND rank are utterly pointless.
> RANK has been a pointless stats to compare in almost every game I can think of BUT FOR ONE: Halo 3. You try ranking up on H3 and then you'll know the true meaning of "rank".


100% agreed.

Halo3 was da bomb though







, my FPS prime, would of done mlg if I could of








had my 360 messge box full from hatemail one time because I "cheated" with an aimbot.
I just played SWAT which is a headshot only gametype, then I would go back into the mlg game type and get every shot a headshot







it only takes 4 headshots to get someone down from full shields.

I'm really looking forward to defuse and would like to get a good squad of people together to maybe some competitive play once bf4 is out, having one life per round will make people focus on survival because who wants to be sitting at the battlescreen? you'll see less lone wolfing, and people carelessly rushing around corners spraying hoping someone is there.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

My best round. I was running wild in the tank!

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/388486241145542848/381035177/


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> If you really want to discuss who's better and at what - load up some team deathmatch and get it over and done with.


Don't have time to play atm, but I can link some clips I have on YT if you'd like.


----------



## amd655

Clips are good, clips can scare, clips can make people think u cheat too lol, a lot of fun can be had with YouTube


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Clips are good, clips can scare, clips can make people think u cheat too lol, a lot of fun can be had with YouTube


Yeah, Youtube and Premiere Pro CS6. Clipping 30 mins of gameplay is really easy.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Part 3 of BF4 @ 4K resolution is up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4K rendering is redonkulous!


Nice video!

I could always make room for those TITANS when you get bored with them


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> So you looked up my stats so you could try and convince me how much better you are then me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude i dont care. I have a career, a wife and an active sex life. You spent 228 more hours then me playing. Ofcourse you should have better stats and IMO anyone who has a 100 colonel rank is a loser. Dont take it personal. Its just the truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it everywhere you go, you insight flame?
Click to expand...

I definently agree with you 100% on that whereever staypuft goes he has to start a flame war or drama look into his posts you will see this I think he does this on purpose and instigates it not to mention any thread he starts this on shortly after gets locked and closed which I find a bit funny.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> +1, great stream, had watched 2 games


I am streaming now http://www.twitch.tv/flotgaming


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I am streaming now http://www.twitch.tv/flotgaming


what server you guys are in ?


----------



## Forceman

Has anyone rolled up what kind of extras are only unlocked through battlepacks? Is it anything really useful, that would make it worth the $10 extra for the deluxe edition?


----------



## djriful

Is it me or the last patch finally improved the sound? Reverb from gun shot you can hear the echo. It wasn't there before.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Warning: This may offend some people.








It makes me laugh though and reminds me that we play video games for fun.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Warning: This may offend some people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me laugh though and reminds me that we play video games for fun.


How old are you ?


----------



## The-racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> How old are you ?


@ the end it states that he/she is 4.
My kid is 4 , he could never play this game.
EVEN if he wanted.
Kids that age (i would say 8-9 in the vid) should never play a game like that.
It disturbs them...


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> @ the end it states that he/she is 4.
> My kid is 4 , he could never play this game.
> EVEN if he wanted.
> Kids that age (i would say 8-9 in the vid) should never play a game like that.
> *It disturbs them...*


Agreed they should stick to kids games...

Like Grand Theft Auto V


----------



## Totally Dubbed

That doesn't offend me at all. It just reminds me of the lack of parenting these days. That's a rated game, with swear words being said, shooting etc. So what, when he has his next video he'll get gta5?
And society blames games for doing this. No I blame the stupid parents


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> So you looked up my stats so you could try and convince me how much better you are then me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude i dont care. I have a career, a wife and an active sex life. You spent 228 more hours then me playing. Ofcourse you should have better stats and IMO anyone who has a 100 colonel rank is a loser. Dont take it personal. Its just the truth


lol wow, no sure if trolling or....
also no wonder that you play hardcore, if i were as bad player as you, i would play it too, to get at least some kills








and calling other people "no-life" is pretty irresponsible, you know nothing about them, you dont know whether they have a wife or not, you cant decide on this by time spent in a game
also, no one cares you have a wife, so spend time with her, not on this forum trolling others


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That doesn't offend me at all. It just reminds me of the lack of parenting these days. That's a rated game, with swear words being said, shooting etc. So what, when he has his next video he'll get gta5?
> And society blames games for doing this. No I blame the stupid parents


I agree.

Parents in our generation are in a weird mood where they believe their kids should be able to do everything they want.

Be a parent, darn it. Not your kid's puppet.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I agree.
> 
> Parents in our generation are in a weird mood where they believe their kids should be able to do everything they want.
> 
> Be a parent, darn it. Not your kid's puppet.


Parents in this Gen arnt even adults them selves tho


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Parents in this Gen arnt even adults them selves tho


Unfortunately true. There was a news few months ago and the guy was 29 years old and was a grandfather.

edit : Here we go


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Unfortunately true. There was a news few months ago and the guy was 29 years old and was a grandfather.
> 
> edit : Here we go


um excuse me a moment...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I agree.
> 
> Parents in our generation are in a weird mood where they believe their kids should be able to do everything they want.
> 
> Be a parent, darn it. Not your kid's puppet.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Parents in this Gen arnt even adults them selves tho


yup - people having kids at my age - 22.
I don't see myself having a stable job, nor the responsibility to take care of a child right now - and honestly don't see how others can do either.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> yup - people having kids at my age - 22.
> I don't see myself having a stable job, nor the responsibility to take care of a child right now - and honestly don't see how others can do either.


22?







they lasted that long?







I know girls who are 15, have 3 kids, smoke, drink and do drugs









Im 21 and compared to any other "normal" 21 yo I'd be considered a saint


----------



## Ghost12

Newsflash, in 2013 kids plays video games. Shock horror lol


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Newsflash, in 2013 kids plays video games. Shock horror lol


We know this, but still we have the age warnings on games and no one really cares about them which is stupid... why are they there then?!?!


----------



## jason387

Guys I have 6gb ram and while playing bf 4 my ram usage was 4.5gb but my page file usage was at 6.5gb as recorded by msi afterburner. My concern is that if my ram is not fully used then why is my paging file increasing?? My hdd isn't fast so will this affect performance??shouldn't it be the other way around, like higher ram usage rather than a higher page file usage??


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> We know this, but still we have the age warnings on games and no one really cares about them which is stupid... why are they there then?!?!


I have 3 boys, 20, 11 and 7, all played video games all their life so far, no problems here. Healthy balanced lifes. Assumptions are just too sweeping.


----------



## gtdavid

Well, they are not allowed to play Battlefield 4 according to PEGI and ESRB (18+) so they have children and smoke


----------



## caenlen

when does the beta end


----------



## Amhro

15th


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I have 3 boys, 20, 11 and 7, all played video games all their life so far, no problems here. Healthy balanced lifes. Assumptions are just too sweeping.


Though I agree that there isnt any proof of playing video games where violence or killing is involved damage a child's growth, I still find it not for me.

It is not about how a person turns out to be IMO. I also played computer games and killed people(in games) when I was 8 or so and I turned out to be just fine, I would still rather have my kids play other games such as sports, racing, platforming etc.

But everyone is different of course. I am not judging don't get me wrong.

It is just not violence, it is also curse words. We have so many kids who know words that we didn't know when we were in their age. But of course computer games is not the number 1 reason for that.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> 22?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they lasted that long?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know girls who are 15, have 3 kids, smoke, drink and do drugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im 21 and compared to any other "normal" 21 yo I'd be considered a saint


they prob get a big ass tax check that lasts them all year too, plus ton of food stamps and medicaid which damn near covers 100%, while the working class has to struggle for even mediocre health coverage thanks to no public option to keep the private companies in check.

merica is a joke. ill take Finland or Denmark anyday.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> We know this, but still we have the age warnings on games and no one really cares about them which is stupid... why are they there then?!?!


Because of Mortal Kombat.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Though I agree that there isnt any proof of playing video games where violence or killing is involved damage a child's growth, I still find it not for me.
> 
> It is not about how a person turns out to be IMO. I also played computer games and killed people(in games) when I was 8 or so and I turned out to be just fine, I would still rather have my kids play other games such as sports, racing, platforming etc.
> 
> But everyone is different of course. I am not judging don't get me wrong.
> 
> It is just not violence, it is also curse words. We have so many kids who know words that we didn't know when we were in their age. But of course computer games is not the number 1 reason for that.


The school yard is worse than any video game ref language.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> they prob get a big ass tax check that lasts them all year too, plus ton of food stamps and medicaid which damn near covers 100%, while the working class has to struggle for even mediocre health coverage thanks to no public option to keep the private companies in check.
> 
> merica is a joke. ill take Finland or Denmark anyday.


Im taking about Australia







were really useless atm, we elected an idiot


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> The school yard is worse than any video game ref language.


Exactly. Which I have no idea how it can be solved.

I am 31 years old and stopped cursing because I used to curse all the time when watching sports, when driving etc. Therefor would suck to hear my kid hear cursing out of the blue for a random reaction.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> It is just not violence, it is also curse words. We have so many kids who know words that we didn't know when we were in their age. But of course computer games is not the number 1 reason for that.


That's the part that bugged me about BF3. I know I should probably worry about the violence aspect, but that's pretty much everywhere (even cartoon violence) but I really didn't like the gratuitous cursing. Especially in a multiplayer game (the canned audio, not chat) - what's the point of that?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

HOLY CRAP!
I set open "by default" on BF3 for BF3 - didn't see the option which said - set every program like this as default.
Had to system restore because EVERY .exe file was to open bf3....weirdest thing I've ever done in Win7!


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> That's the part that bugged me about BF3. I know I should probably worry about the violence aspect, but that's pretty much everywhere (even cartoon violence) but I really didn't like the gratuitous cursing. Especially in a multiplayer game (the canned audio, not chat) - what's the point of that?


Make it more realistic? or simply coz they can?


----------



## The-racer

I'm 28 , have a 4 year old son.
And i will be damn sure he doesn't play games where he is not ready for.

If i see how some parents (even in my friends circle) react and play with their children ,
baffles me.

I was 21 when i heard my GF was pregnant ,
i was ready for it , i knew that.
I had established a good running company when i was 20 or so , and was road racing on the side.
I work almost 10 hours/day , 6 days a week.
And try to spend as mutch time with my kid as i can.

When is see how 2 of my friends reacted when their kid was born...
She stopped working the day she knew she was pregant ,
He wa suffering of a "burnout" 6 months later.
I can just tell nothing will ever become of that kid , when parents are slacking beyond belief from birth.

That kid will be playing games when he is as old as my kid is.

I'm playing soccer with him , teaching him how to ride quad-bikes/motorbikes.
Basic PC knowledge , (he can go on youtube and find a song if he wants to).
But he rarely spends time on a PC/tablet.

And thats parenting , not giving him an ipad so he stays quiet.

Sincerely,
a frustraded parent who just realised he sounds like his mother


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> And thats parenting , not giving him an ipad so he stays quiet.


Yep. This is a true observation.


----------



## jason387

True violence is a ntural human instinct. Controlling it is what civilizes us nd separates us from animals. But the instinct is in everyone, even in kids and it's bound to manifest itself. So why shouldn't it do that in a game rather than in real life. Klling someone in a game can be an outlet for children as well. Cursing, well if they don't learn it from a game, there's cartoons. What about the simpsons?? I watched that as a kid and loved it and I still do. In fact, if anything it made me aware and thus took away the desire to know more. That's what all kids want, to know more. Lol.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> I'm 28 , have a 4 year old son.
> And i will be damn sure he doesn't play games where he is not ready for.
> And thats parenting , not giving him an ipad so he stays quiet.
> Sincerely,
> a frustraded parent who just realised he sounds like his mother


Good one you, I wish more parents had the same attitude as you, especially young parents. Unfortunately it's not the case.
It's almost like the parents never wanted a child in the first place -> thus don't care for them (here's the iPad) - I guess you know what I mean from the example you gave.
Keep it up bro!


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

So to get back on topic









Played some beta today first time since the patch, not to bad no stuttering at all in Win 7 I did change the process to low tho kinda a habit now


----------



## 352227

Hi guys does MSAA effect VRAM usage much?

I use two 2GB cards in SLI and they are hitting in around 1.9GB with everything on Ultra @ 2560x1440


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Thought to share some pics of BF4 from last night:

The city is there for me, after the skyscraper dropped


Funny us being top with 0 kills 0 deaths










12-0 came after a 4man multi-kill on a chopper -> death from above style










Nice details


----------



## Ghost12

Pretty much done with this beta now until release and have zero desire to play bf3 again. Playing some Arma3 for a while, just the community sp stuff.


----------



## Outcasst

I hope there are improvements in the visuals for the final version. In the E3 gameplay, the tower sent out waves of water across the bay when it fell. In the beta, nothing.

I know, I know, "It's Beta!". But I played both the Alpha and Beta for BF3 and the visuals did not improve in the final release.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I just launched BF3 to check if the install worked properly on my new HDD - quit it again after 5mins lol


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> Hi guys does MSAA effect VRAM usage much?
> 
> I use two 2GB cards in SLI and they are hitting in around 1.9GB with everything on Ultra @ 2560x1440


http://www.overclock.net/t/1424464/benchmarking-thread-bf4-exclusive-beta-benchmakrs-are-up-switched-to-google-docs

I hit as high as 2853


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1424464/benchmarking-thread-bf4-exclusive-beta-benchmakrs-are-up-switched-to-google-docs
> 
> I hit as high as 2853


This makes me glad I chose the 4GB 670s instead.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> This makes me glad I chose the 4GB 670s instead.


This^^^


----------



## jason387

I hit the 1gb vram mark with the preset at hight asnd with msaa off at a resolution of 1366x768.


----------



## Maxxa

Love brining tanks down into B underground they can just barely fit up and down the stairs and nobody ever expects to run into one down there.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> Hi guys does MSAA effect VRAM usage much?
> 
> I use two 2GB cards in SLI and they are hitting in around 1.9GB with everything on Ultra @ 2560x1440


MSAA on anything uses lots of vram........


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> MSAA on anything uses lots of vram........


only 1.9?

my 6970 crossfire with 2gb vram, i set everything to ultra in 2560x1440 with msaa x2 and it goes up to 3.6gb (measured by msi ab)


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> only 1.9?
> 
> my 6970 crossfire with 2gb vram, i set everything to ultra in 2560x1440 with msaa x2 and it goes up to 3.6gb (measured by msi ab)


1.9GB on each 2GB card - so if I add them up its 3.8GB out of 4GB - if that's where you got your figure because I don't see how you would use 3.6GB of 2GB


----------



## skupples

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Actually, A recent study showed that the un-developed brain of a child can not tell the difference between fake death, & real death... The study claims they showed children people dying in a video game, then showed them people dying in war... The brain mapped it the same. They then repeated the study on different age brains. The brain only starts to differentiate the two ~18-20... Now then, don't flame me off the thread (Staypuft) If i can find the study, i'll post it. They also stated that the age of brain maturity can fluctuate heavily depending on different factors of life. This is where the video game rating system comes from. Even if the kid says "ahh yeah i know the difference" the brain is mapping it the same as real death/violence. Or, so this one government study cites.



Now then, with all that being said. It's up to the parent to actually do his or her job to explain to the child what they are playing, and how it reflects on real life. In this modern era it's too common to place blame on everything else but the parent. NBC did a bit on fat dogs the other night, they did not once mention the fact that the owners are feeding them 3x the recommended amount of food... See where i'm going with this?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



it's in here somewhere, don't comment on it if you didn't find it and read it Take this with a grain of salt, it comes from Palo Alto Medical Foundation. Proven to be full of liberal bias.



28-4=24... Prego @ 21, now 28 kid is 4... That's a long gestation period.


----------



## jason387

A new update is out for BF4 beta. So far it's the 3rd update.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> A new update is out for BF4 beta. So far it's the 3rd update.


Yup. I really like this frequent patching.

repi wasn't kidding when he said:
Quote:


> we've done a lot of improvements to our patching infrastructure & systems in order to do smaller and faster patches


https://twitter.com/repi/status/388273518481121280

Patch info:
Quote:


> Updates in Beta Patch #3 for PC (Oct 11)
> Various crash fixes
> Some dual core performance fixes


----------



## The-racer

28-4=24... Prego @ 21, now 28 kid is 4... That's a long gestation period.

Prego @ 21 +1 untill birth = 22 and now he's almost 5 (birthday 16-12) ,
So i missed a year








22 (prego news) + 9 months (1year) = 23 + just about to turn 5 = 28


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> 28-4=24... Prego @ 21, now 28 kid is 4... That's a long gestation period.
> 
> Prego @ 21 +1 untill birth = 22 and now he's almost 5 (birthday 16-12) ,
> So i missed a year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22 (prego news) + 9 months (1year) = 23 + just about to turn 5 = 28


PLEASE STOP WITH THIS AGE/LIFE/CHILDREN BULL - way off topic!!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> A new update is out for BF4 beta. So far it's the 3rd update.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Yup. I really like this frequent patching.
> 
> repi wasn't kidding when he said:
> https://twitter.com/repi/status/388273518481121280
> 
> Patch info:


Nice cheers for the info!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> PLEASE STOP WITH THIS AGE/LIFE/CHILDREN BULL - way off topic!!


calm down...


----------



## theturbofd

What I don't understand is, DICE said they have a newer build that has all the fixes already. If that were the case then why are they wasting their time patching a BETA that's only used for server testing? Especially 4 days before the beta ends? If they already have a build with all the fixes whats the point?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> What I don't understand is, DICE said they have a newer build that has all the fixes already. If that were the case then why are they wasting their time patching a BETA that's only used for server testing? Especially 4 days before the beta ends? If they already have a build with all the fixes whats the point?


Lol - that's a very good point.
Maybe some of it has got to do with "first impressions" of the game being better?


----------



## jason387

My minimum fps has increased. Now can play at ultra with msaa off.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> What I don't understand is, DICE said they have a newer build that has all the fixes already. If that were the case then why are they wasting their time patching a BETA that's only used for server testing? Especially 4 days before the beta ends? If they already have a build with all the fixes whats the point?


So the BETA ends on the 15th?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Ah the responses a kid playing a video game brings.









For the one that asked I'm 37 lol. The kid playing the game with his father is 4. I agree about the language. Kids just pick up foul language very quickly and always decide to use it at the most inopportune time. They will hear them somewhere regardless though and have to be taught that they are inappropriate despite that their Grandfather says it all the time lol. As far as I know the in game dialogue can have it's volume turned down to 0 in the config file. But rather his father chooses to do that or chooses to use that as a opportunity to teach his child not to use foul language just isn't any of my business.

As far as the game being violent I hardly consider that worthy of a response. This sheltered generation bs disturbs me far more then a kid playing a violent video game with a parent. Now when a video game (any game) or television for that matter becomes a babysitter I feel far different about it.

I view the parental warnings on games as just that. They are there to educate parents that may otherwise be ignorant of the content of the game. No amount of warnings, bans, book burning, or other society sheltering can take the place of actual parenting. A game won't teach my children the difference between right and wrong, a game won't teach my children morals, a game won't teach ethics, and nor will I leave it up to a broken school system or an overreaching government. I will teach them such things and how I or anybody else choose to parent our children just isn't anybodies business.

So if you can enjoy watching a kid having fun playing a game with his dad scroll back a couple pages and watch the video. If not go stick your head in the sand some more I guess. I don't care which, you should be more careful showing your parents failures by pretending you can judge someone else's parenting skills though.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, A recent study showed that the un-developed brain of a child can not tell the difference between fake death, & real death... The study claims they showed children people dying in a video game, then showed them people dying in war... The brain mapped it the same. They then repeated the study on different age brains. The brain only starts to differentiate the two ~18-20... Now then, don't flame me off the thread (Staypuft) If i can find the study, i'll post it. They also stated that the age of brain maturity can fluctuate heavily depending on different factors of life. This is where the video game rating system comes from. Even if the kid says "ahh yeah i know the difference" the brain is mapping it the same as real death/violence. Or, so this one government study cites.
> 
> 
> 
> Now then, with all that being said. It's up to the parent to actually do his or her job to explain to the child what they are playing, and how it reflects on real life. In this modern era it's too common to place blame on everything else but the parent. NBC did a bit on fat dogs the other night, they did not once mention the fact that the owners are feeding them 3x the recommended amount of food... See where i'm going with this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> it's in here somewhere, don't comment on it if you didn't find it and read it Take this with a grain of salt, it comes from Palo Alto Medical Foundation. Proven to be full of liberal bias.
> 
> 
> 
> 28-4=24... Prego @ 21, now 28 kid is 4... That's a long gestation period.


Agreed its up to the parents to make sure the child knows the difference if they are were to play games at that young of an age. I've played video games all my life and I've never been in a fight, car chase/wreck or anything the generic nerd wouldn't do heck the only thing on my record is a seat belt ticket that a trooper gave me at a toll booth














but I knew when I was 5-6 video games =/= real life.
A lot of it depends on the mindset of the child, how he/she was raised and in what type of homelife, with a bit of genetics.
9/10 kids will be fine even playing violent video games because most kids will have I guess a "respect" or knowledge of what death is before they touch video games, by a pet dieing, grandparents passing, etc...and they realize video games =/= real life or it'll come as common sense like it did to me







, but in the age of technology, kids are holding electronics before they can even use them, I've seen a few of my friends who have had kids let their kids play with their old cell phones so I can only assume its going to get hard for kids to know the difference in the future when graphics get to the point of realistic and they are surrounded by technology.
Every once and a while there is that one, that may have a mental illness, bad mindset, extreme drug use, parents aren't around and I can list a million other variables but they may no appreciate life for what is because they don't know enough about it.

IMO games that you can pay your way through gives a worse impression on kids then violence in some games.
most kids you don't see saying "oh I can run over a hooker in gta5, I'll just go do it irl"
but you sure as heck see kids trying to buy their way through everything, and its not only our video games giving them the idea, but the new F2P/Pay2Win setups aren't helping anyone, more so when these marketing methods are even being used on child's games, anyone remember that fish game that there was a load of 5-6 yr olds using their parents credit cards for hundreds of dollars for digital fish in a digital tank?









Money may make the world go round, but it doesn't have to be an obsession like it is with everyone now, we don't need anymore trumps in this world.

and back to bf4, anyone wonder if they are going to test run mantle during the beta?








Im 99% sure they reduced the smoke density around C in the last patch, even when your walking around in the rubble its not as dense.
Pre-patch there could be a cloud of smoke pass in front of you and for a second you couldn't see the enemy 50m away but now its just like a hazy fog, pretty much a gray filter, just like bf3 blue. I like the few fps boost I get, it keeps me above 30 a lot more but, its just sorta lame because sometimes that dense smoke could be a game changer in a shoot out. IMO not really an optimization but a compromise.

anyone wanna squad up I'll be on for a bit? add me and join, gonna try out some obliteration.









Edit: whoa. another 54mb patch today? man, they are rolling them out as they should be! Or is it a fix of the patch they just made?!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Unfortunately true. There was a news few months ago and the guy was 29 years old and was a grandfather.
> 
> edit : Here we go
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I heard that news... i'm really disturbed...


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> What I don't understand is, DICE said they have a newer build that has all the fixes already. If that were the case then why are they wasting their time patching a BETA that's only used for server testing? Especially 4 days before the beta ends? If they already have a build with all the fixes whats the point?


Indeed.
Maybe (just maybe) these fixes were from their actual build, and they did not fix all the things so final release will look like they were working really hard on it? And just released few fixes so people can actually play the beta.
Just a theory, far from reality, but well..


----------



## WiLd FyeR

don't blame the video games for what's happening to the kids these days.

If someone is playing a violent video game and thinks it's normal to mimic what they saw then they were already corrupted or mentally unstable long before the video game. A normal person has no problem separating fiction from reality. When you read these articles about people shooting up schools etc, it's pretty common for investigators to learn that the person has had a history of mental/emotional issues .. a lot of which were caused or even ignored by people closest to them. This is just my opinion, but I personally think that we need to point the fingers at the parents and household in those types of situations. I'm sure most of the horrible stuff that we hear about on the news these days could have been avoided had the parents been more involved in their children's day to day lives.

Just sayin &#8230;


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Ah the responses a kid playing a video game brings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> For the one that asked I'm 37 lol. The kid playing the game with his father is 4. I agree about the language. Kids just pick up foul language very quickly and always decide to use it at the most inopportune time. They will hear them somewhere regardless though and have to be taught that they are inappropriate despite that their Grandfather says it all the time lol. As far as I know the in game dialogue can have it's volume turned down to 0 in the config file. But rather his father chooses to do that or chooses to use that as a opportunity to teach his child not to use foul language just isn't any of my business.
> 
> As far as the game being violent I hardly consider that worthy of a response. This sheltered generation bs disturbs me far more then a kid playing a violent video game with a parent. Now when a video game (any game) or television for that matter becomes a babysitter I feel far different about it.
> 
> I view the parental warnings on games as just that. They are there to educate parents that may otherwise be ignorant of the content of the game. No amount of warnings, bans, book burning, or other society sheltering can take the place of actual parenting. A game won't teach my children the difference between right and wrong, a game won't teach my children morals, a game won't teach ethics, and nor will I leave it up to a broken school system or an overreaching government. I will teach them such things and how I or anybody else choose to parent our children just isn't anybodies business.
> 
> So if you can enjoy watching a kid having fun playing a game with his dad scroll back a couple pages and watch the video. If not go stick your head in the sand some more I guess. I don't care which, you should be more careful showing your parents failures by pretending you can judge someone else's parenting skills though.


I don't entirely agree, but anyway doesn't matter.
Just a thought - when I was a kid (under 10) I was playing games as well:
Need for Speed, Chess, Lego Rock Raiders etc.
Not like I have NOT been playing games, but the games I was playing were targeted at any age range, not mature 18+ people.
Heck even one of the lines I always say from BF: "eye for and eye mother...." - I can't even say it here without getting a warning/infraction.
For a parent to play a game with their kids is fine - but at least one should play an APPROPRIATE game with a child, teen, adult.

I don't feel GAMES are influential towards kids - as "kids" should have never gotten hold of the game in the first place -> which is either the parents fault and/or the resellers one.
When I wanted to buy GTA4 for Xbox when I was 16, I went to the store with my mum - the guy warned my mum with the content that's INSIDE the game (listed it down) and then asked my mother if it is OK for her child to play it. That's how it should be done. Parents aware of what's inside the games, store resellers informing customers and society not imploding on itself with media always blowing about "game X causes mass shooting" etc


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> What I don't understand is, DICE said they have a newer build that has all the fixes already. If that were the case then why are they wasting their time patching a BETA that's only used for server testing? Especially 4 days before the beta ends? If they already have a build with all the fixes whats the point?


I'm sorry, but this made me lol... While the game does have a pretty large closed beta pool, i highly doubt they have "all the fixes" in a drawer some where.

(tons of people have been playing bf3 for months now, they just stay in the shadow's, from fear of NDA breakage and removal of beta access)

also, the only thing not on TV these day's is foul language, depiction of rape, murder, torture is all good and fine as long as no one has a potty mouth!


----------



## leetmode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> So you looked up my stats so you could try and convince me how much better you are then me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude i dont care. I have a career, a wife and an active sex life. You spent 228 more hours then me playing. Ofcourse you should have better stats and IMO anyone who has a 100 colonel rank is a loser. Dont take it personal. Its just the truth


IMHO, if you are a member of this forum, build computers for fun and discuss it on this forum, play any video games on your computer and discuss playing those video games on this forum, you have lost the right to call anyone here a loser/geek/nerd or whatever. It's like the pot calling the kettle black.

In case you haven't noticed, most of us, including myself, also have careers or are in school getting degrees. You are not the only one with a wife or gf and an "active" sex life, many of us do too. If a member does not have a active sex life, who the hell cares anyway, that topic is not what this forum is about. Stop trying to feel better about your life by belittling others, you are not special or better than any of us.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> What I don't understand is, DICE said they have a newer build that has all the fixes already. If that were the case then why are they wasting their time patching a BETA that's only used for server testing? Especially 4 days before the beta ends? If they already have a build with all the fixes whats the point?


They never said that.

What they (supposedly) said was that the Beta build was from a different branch than the final/release build, that is all.


----------



## amd655

BACK ON TOPIC NUBCAKES


----------



## hotwheels1997

What do you had to do when you get the punkbuster has stopped working error?


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> They never said that.
> 
> What they (supposedly) said was that the Beta build was from a different branch than the final/release build, that is all.


Doesn't change the fact that they're patching a build that isn't going to be released on launch. Now what would be the point of that


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Doesn't change the fact that they're patching a build that isn't going to be released on launch. Now what would be the point of that


Of course they're updating the final build as we go on, come on now hahaha.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Doesn't change the fact that they're patching a build that isn't going to be released on launch. Now what would be the point of that


to test something that would potentially be in the final build.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> What do you had to do when you get the punkbuster has stopped working error?


scroll up, many posts have been made on how to update Punk buster.

awwww no skrillex theme song?!~?!?!?!

(joke don't flame me bro)


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Doesn't change the fact that they're patching a build that isn't going to be released on launch. Now what would be the point of that


It does seem odd that they are patching a beta. Not the adding different stuff to test but patching to improve what is already there. I would guess that they realize people tend to view a open beta this close to launch as a demo despite however old of a build it is or whatever "this is a beta, not the actual game" warnings they put out. It is nice that they have made the beta more playable but that they may have taken resources away from working on the final build to do so is worrisome.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> It does seem odd that they are patching a beta. Not the adding different stuff to test but patching to improve what is already there. I would guess that they realize people tend to view a open beta this close to launch as a demo despite however old of a build it is or whatever "this is a beta, not the actual game" warnings they put out. It is nice that they have made the beta more playable but that they may have taken resources away from working on the final build to do so is worrisome.


I don't see anything strange in how they are handling this beta. BETA is never what goes live in any genre.

As in any beta, it's possible the mass-use of the client has presented problems that would also be prevalent in the "final" version.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> scroll up, many posts have been made on how to update Punk buster.
> 
> awwww no skrillex theme song?!~?!?!?!
> 
> (joke don't flame me bro)


Ew... I'm done with Skrillex. There are better ones than him.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Has anyone rolled up what kind of extras are only unlocked through battlepacks? Is it anything really useful, that would make it worth the $10 extra for the deluxe edition?


So far I have got mostly useless unlocks from the 2 packs I have. Each one came with a camo, and 2 random gun attachments. If you want gun attachments, just use the gun and rank it up, you can't really count on a battlepack for anything since they are like a lottery.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> HOLY CRAP!
> I set open "by default" on BF3 for BF3 - didn't see the option which said - set every program like this as default.
> Had to system restore because EVERY .exe file was to open bf3....weirdest thing I've ever done in Win7!


That's a bit disturbing.

Hmm another patch, this is Not like DICE at all, quick and small patches. But it remains to be seen if they continue this patching model through the full release. BF3 was plagued by slow patching, they did huge bugfixing patches but they took a long time, and if they broke something with the patch it would be a while to fix that problem....


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Ew... I'm done with Skrillex. There are better ones than him.


sigh. Dubstep hasn't been cool since 2001. Or in other words, it hasn't been cool since before most of you knew what it was, & most of what people call dubstep doesn't even technically fall in line with what is required to be "dubstep" anyways, extreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeemely off topic, and now some one is going to call me a hipster.


----------



## three6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> What would you guesstimate in performance increase?


For me i was getting 30-50fps with stuttering all the time, now with win 8 i get 50-90 fps with almost no stuttering runs like it did in bf3. Settings on auto(high/ultra no msaa) Made the game so much more enjoyable now. And if you dont like the win8 gui just DL start8 and it will make it look like win 7


----------



## Amhro

If you don't like W8, then just play with new patch


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> So far I have got mostly useless unlocks from the 2 packs I have. Each one came with a camo, and 2 random gun attachments. If you want gun attachments, just use the gun and rank it up, you can't really count on a battlepack for anything since they are like a lottery.
> That's a bit disturbing.
> 
> Hmm another patch, this is Not like DICE at all, quick and small patches. But it remains to be seen if they continue this patching model through the full release. BF3 was plagued by slow patching, they did huge bugfixing patches but they took a long time, and if they broke something with the patch it would be a while to fix that problem....


yup!
To be on the safe side I ran full scans of malware and my AV just to be sure lol.
Had to goolge it on my phone - others had the same issue by accident.

Btw:
Today Turbo and I were playing Obliteration - the guy with the bomb went up in the Skyscraper, as the skyscraper dropped, he died with it and the BOMB got left under the ruble - that's how it gets there - however EA seems to have patched the bug/glitch.
After about 30 seconds of the bomb being under the rubble the bomb got reset and a teammate had it







!

With that said another point was when the bomb was on the ground it magically appeared on Turbo - absolutely no idea how but he basically "acquired it" even though he wasn't carrying it.
I think EA have implemented some sort of system that if the bomb is dropped / placed somewhere people can't get to it, it is automatically "spawned" on someone nearby.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> If you don't like W8, then just play with new patch


haha!
Either with or without the new patch win7 vs win8 was barely noticeable difference.
I do notice a 5-10FPS difference personally, even though FRAPS tells me my FPS is 60 on average on both win7 and 8, but when I'm looking at the counter, most of the time on win8 it was at 55-65 and on win7 50-55.


----------



## jason387

A new update for 5mb is out.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> yup!
> To be on the safe side I ran full scans of malware and my AV just to be sure lol.
> Had to goolge it on my phone - others had the same issue by accident.
> 
> Btw:
> Today Turbo and I were playing Obliteration - the guy with the bomb went up in the Skyscraper, as the skyscraper dropped, he died with it and the BOMB got left under the ruble - that's how it gets there - however EA seems to have patched the bug/glitch.
> After about 30 seconds of the bomb being under the rubble the bomb got reset and a teammate had it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> With that said another point was when the bomb was on the ground it magically appeared on Turbo - absolutely no idea how but he basically "acquired it" even though he wasn't carrying it.
> I think EA have implemented some sort of system that if the bomb is dropped / placed somewhere people can't get to it, it is automatically "spawned" on someone nearby.
> haha!
> Either with or without the new patch win7 vs win8 was barely noticeable difference.
> I do notice a 5-10FPS difference personally, even though FRAPS tells me my FPS is 60 on average on both win7 and 8, but when I'm looking at the counter, most of the time on win8 it was at 55-65 and on win7 50-55.


On windows 7 I never really had the stuttering issue and I didn't have the 100% CPU problem but I did have an issue where the FPS was horribad which was where I realized the settings did nothing when I set them.
I actually quite like windows 8 and already had it I just simply needed a big enough reason to take the time to reformat and install a new OS.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I haven't even needed to format or anything. So I've lost nothing to be honest. No formatting etc.
I just dislike Windows 8 as an OS. I had to look up its popularity...and it's doing worse than Vista in adoption rate lol


----------



## axizor

What's the RAM usage like? They recommend 8gb but I only have 6. (Running an i7 950 @ 4.2 w/ 2 7970s)


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor*
> 
> What's the RAM usage like? They recommend 8gb but I only have 6. (Running an i7 950 @ 4.2 w/ 2 7970s)


Go 12 GB?

The max i have seen on Win 8 is 4.4GB of system mem usage, idle system ram usage is around 1-1.5GB with Steam etc in the background.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axizor*
> 
> What's the RAM usage like? They recommend 8gb but I only have 6. (Running an i7 950 @ 4.2 w/ 2 7970s)
> 
> 
> 
> Go 12 GB?
> 
> The max i have seen on Win 8 is 4.4GB of system mem usage, idle system ram usage is around 1-1.5GB with Steam etc in the background.
Click to expand...

yes I agree without alot of background stuff running in win7 or win8 seems around 1.5gb-2gb idle and ingame around 4.5gb-5gb


----------



## Sadmoto

I've noticed with todays patch I now get stutter, not fps drops, but stutter when I shoot at someone or when they shoot at me and I try to shoot back I get a stutters somewhat frequently, my CPU usages is lower by 5% I'm sitting at 85-95% instead of 90-100%, My Video ram usage spiked to 2.1gb with the same settings I had before it was at 1500-1800.
When I get the stutter I check and Im always above 30 fps when it happens









I've also noticed a few crashes, less though when alt tabbing and I haven't crashed yet when dieing like I was before.


----------



## ntherblast

How do battlepacks work. I unlocked one does it automatically open itself?


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> How do battlepacks work. I unlocked one does it automatically open itself?


you go onto battlelog> unlocks> battlepacks and you can open them there.
they give you random attachments, extra exp for X time, and some other stuff i think

also your icon creeped me out, I went back to main page after seeing your message, hovered my cursor over bf4 and not making the connection it was your icon for a second I saw that bug crawling on my screen again.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> 1.9GB on each 2GB card - so if I add them up its 3.8GB out of 4GB - if that's where you got your figure because I don't see how you would use 3.6GB of 2GB


I don't know about SLI, but in CFX, memory doesn't add up, but it's being mirrored on each card. so when I said 3.6, I mean my vram + system memory. This is why my fps dips because of not enough vram.

I'm really surprised at your figure because 1.7, Bf3 used to eat that.


----------



## ntherblast

When does the beta end for pc?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> you go onto battlelog> unlocks> battlepacks and you can open them there.
> they give you random attachments, extra exp for X time, and some other stuff i think
> 
> also your icon creeped me out, I went back to main page after seeing your message, hovered my cursor over bf4 and not making the connection it was your icon for a second I saw that bug crawling on my screen again.


Thanks for the help. Heh some people attacked their monitors because of my it


----------



## Totally Dubbed

6gb RAM usage is my average on either Windows 7 or 8. I suggest 8gb at least and optionally 16gb. Why 16 and not 12? Because most ram is in 2 sets of 2, 4, 8, 16gb modules. Thus I'm assuming you'll have 3 modules in your system. For performance it's better to go dual channel - so either 2 slots or 4 slots used and not 1 nor 3 slots


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> I don't know about SLI, but in CFX, memory doesn't add up, but it's being mirrored on each card. so when I said 3.6, I mean my vram + system memory. This is why my fps dips because of not enough vram.
> 
> I'm really surprised at your figure because 1.7, Bf3 used to eat that.


Unless they changed it recently, Afterburner displays double the actual VRAM used when running SLI and CFX. So if it says you are using 3.6GB of VRAM, then you are really using 1.8GB per card. That's what he was trying to point out.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Unless they changed it recently, Afterburner displays double the actual VRAM used when running SLI and CFX. So if it says you are using 3.6GB of VRAM, then you are really using 1.8GB per card. That's what he was trying to point out.


interesting, i have been on sli for years and never seen this happen...

VRAM usage in SLI & XFIRe is the same, it is not additive, it's a mirror.

That being said. I have no idea how he could be reading 3.6 gigs of vram used on a 2gig card. Would love to know how that works, and a screenshot.

also, fraps is a terrible judge of FPS, especially on AMD products. This has been documented heavily by PCPER.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syncope*
> 
> Men acting like kids these days here on ActiveSexLife.net...


XD...got em


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> When does the beta end for pc?
> Thanks for the help. Heh some people attacked their monitors because of my it


its ends teh 15th, so only a few more days, then its only 2 weeks until release... I gotta find me some $$
















I just really hope its a bit more polished up in the retail build.

and I could honestly do without lock-on rpgs, correct me if I'm wrong but they don't do that irl right?







its not too bad when in a city with lots of buildings to hide behinds but I could only imagine the horror it would be to try to fly in an open map, like railroad from AK bf3.
I get not everything is supposed to be realistic but IMO its sorta silly adding a feature to a weapon that isn't there, stingers and javelins have their place as do rpgs/at-4'/SMAW.


----------



## unfbilly11

Bugs aside, how does everyone like the game?

I have only been able to play a few games because, unfortunately, I've been busy at work throughout the whole Beta. I really enjoyed the few games that I played. I really loved the size of the city. Elevators were a cool touch too. I wasn't too fond of the weapons, but that will hopefully change in the final release.

This may be a sin to say on here, but I'm thinking of buying this on Xbox One or PS4 (haven't decided yet) because that's what most of my friends have. This game is just not very fun in my opinion if you don't use teamwork and it's really hard to do that when you're playing on PC with no friends and no voice chat.


----------



## amd655

Grown on me in a good way since release of the Beta, i may consider opening my wallet for this game.


----------



## gtdavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Grown on me in a good way since release of the Beta, i may consider opening my wallet for this game.


Check our deals before you open your wallet, we will save you some bucks for sure









Oh and by the way,
I got confirmed today on having Battlefield 4 on October 28 so everybody who order from us can pre-load and play on US release date.


----------



## RexKobra

Todays patch is causing me nothing but problems. I cant even go a single round without it crashing. GRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## ihatelolcats

i still have disconnection problems. join a server and DC immediately. if the full game is that way im gonna be mad


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Todays patch is causing me nothing but problems. I cant even go a single round without it crashing. GRRRRRRRRRRR


I'm having weird screen blinking problems now... Feel like i'm playing containment breach.(A horror game with eye blink mechanic)

ALSO FOLKS... It helps to turn off 8xSSAA in the NVCP... Just a tip... Cuz you know... I just noticed I had it on... (i use it in KF)


----------



## skupples

BTW... After exiting my first round (on win7) I was prompted with some 20-30 windows updates, which were mostly framework's & securities. This has increased my win7 performance & appearance dramatically. Kinda strange, as my windows updates are all autonomous.


----------



## ntherblast

My friend has a 640 and i7-3770 he's playing everything on low but still lagging anything I can suggest for him i know it's a low tier gfx card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtdavid*
> 
> Check our deals before you open your wallet, we will save you some bucks for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and by the way,
> I got confirmed today on having Battlefield 4 on October 28 so everybody who order from us can pre-load and play on US release date.


Do you guys sell to Canadians?


----------



## gtdavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> My friend has a 640 and i7-3770 he's playing everything on low but still lagging anything I can suggest for him i know it's a low tier gfx card.
> Do you guys sell to Canadians?


Yes. Our products are fully Region Free


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtdavid*
> 
> Yes. Our products are fully Region Free


You guy's have the best deals around for bf4 it looks?


----------



## gtdavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You guy's have the best deals around for bf4 it looks?


Yep, we always try to give the best prices and attractive deals as we want to be more known in the gaming market.

Also, Battlefield 4 is the hottest title at the moment and I believe you deserve to have it at reasonable price


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtdavid*
> 
> Yep, we always try to give the best prices and attractive deals as we want to be more known in the gaming market.
> 
> Also, Battlefield 4 is the hottest title at the moment and I believe you deserve to have it at reasonable price


If and when i do purchase, it will be from you guys


----------



## gtdavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> If and when i do purchase, it will be from you guys


Thanks!
If we reach the amount of sales we expect to, I guarantee to have a Battlefield 4 Premium give-away in our thread at release date.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtdavid*
> 
> Yes. Our products are fully Region Free


Cool. The only thing holding me back from the purchase is the Nov 1st release date. Is there no way we can get the keys on the 29th?


----------



## gtdavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Cool. The only thing holding me back from the purchase is the Nov 1st release date. Is there no way we can get the keys on the 29th?


I wrote before so I didn't want to re-post:
All the users that pre-purchase will get their code on 28th so they can pre-load and play on US release date


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You guy's have the best deals around for bf4 it looks?


For BF4 digital deluxe edition + premium it seems to be the best price. I have seen BF4 + premium for 59 euros other places however I cannot see any guarantee for region free or that it is the digital deluxe edition so game titian seems to be the winner for me. Even $94 seems reasonable when its $120 on origin >_>.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtdavid*
> 
> Yep, we always try to give the best prices and attractive deals as we want to be more known in the gaming market.
> 
> Also, Battlefield 4 is the hottest title at the moment and I believe you deserve to have it at reasonable price


Still on the fence about it... I'm rather well, upset isn't the right word, but anyways. The quality of this "beta" is a joke, it's a pre-E3 demo build of the game. It seems to be more of a taste/teaser/appeasement more than anything. But what the hell. You have Titan in your name, gotta be legit.







I feel like EA forced Crysis3 into being what it is, to have less competition with bf4.


----------



## gtdavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Still on the fence about it... I'm rather well, upset isn't the right word, but anyways. The quality of this "beta" is a joke, it's a pre-E3 demo build of the game. It seems to be more of a taste/teaser/appeasement more than anything. But what the hell. You have Titan in your name, gotta be legit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like EA forced Crysis3 into being what it is, to have less competition with bf4.


Haha, I promise we are 100% legit and you know, OCN won't let us talk with you if we weren't.

Regarding Battlefield 4 Beta, I know it's kinda a let down but from what we saw in Gamescom, it looks amazing.
I think the idea behind the Beta was to see the gamers opinion than actually giving you everything.
There are so many DLCs out there, even I have hard time to keep up


----------



## ihatelolcats

http://www.overclock.net/t/1375478/official-battlefield-4-information-discussion-thread/2390#post_20839628
$76 USD bf4 + premium


----------



## amd655

They are 100% legit, i know......... i made a mistake once


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Still on the fence about it... I'm rather well, upset isn't the right word, but anyways. The quality of this "beta" is a joke, it's a pre-E3 demo build of the game. It seems to be more of a taste/teaser/appeasement more than anything. But what the hell. You have Titan in your name, gotta be legit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like EA forced Crysis3 into being what it is, to have less competition with bf4.


Have you tried it today? what ever patches have come through since the release have made it run 100% better when I checked it today from the last time I checked it which was the night of the 4th.
I'm getting and AVG of 60FPS with the textures at ultra and everything else med/low/off and SSAO I am quite pleased on the performance and the look of everything even on my dinosaur of a GPU which may just last a little bit longer than I expected.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Still on the fence about it... I'm rather well, upset isn't the right word, but anyways. The quality of this "beta" is a joke, it's a pre-E3 demo build of the game. It seems to be more of a taste/teaser/appeasement more than anything. But what the hell. You have Titan in your name, gotta be legit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like EA forced Crysis3 into being what it is, to have less competition with bf4.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried it today? what ever patches have come through since the release have made it run 100% better when I checked it today from the last time I checked it which was the night of the 4th.
> I'm getting and AVG of 60FPS with the textures at ultra and everything else med/low/off and SSAO I am quite pleased on the performance and the look of everything even on my dinosaur of a GPU which may just last a little bit longer than I expected.
Click to expand...

I just want to point this out the HD 6970 is not slow trust me the video I linked of me playing was 2 of them in crossfire running game maxxed out with every option 1920x1080 with a solid 70+ FPS which is a bit more powerfull than an highly overclocked single hd 7970 performance wise basically I am saying your hd 6970 is not a slow dinosaur by no meens.






this is 2 hd 6970's in crossfire running game maxxed out with ease zero stutters or lag the gameplay is nothing specdial wasnt doing anything but showwing performance.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I just want to point this out the HD 6970 is not slow trust me the video I linked of me playing was 2 of them in crossfire which is a bit more powerfull than an highly overclocked single hd 7970 performance wise


+1

A single 6970 is GTX 480/570 performance, overclocked it can reach GTX 580/660/7870 performance almost.

2GB Vram is also handy in Crossfire.
6970's are good cards, just scaled poorly with OC's, mostly due to AMD pushing the cores higher.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtdavid*
> 
> I wrote before so I didn't want to re-post:
> All the users that pre-purchase will get their code on 28th so they can pre-load and play on US release date


You got yourself a customer then


----------



## amd655

New video i made, i am using Sony Vegas this time as i have had issues under Windows 8 with Cyberlink Power Director, i get no image in the preview. I do hope quality is good?

Let me know guys, cheers.


----------



## gtdavid

I know EA is really working hard to make this game the best of the Battlefield franchise and I assume they will keep releasing patches until it will work perfectly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> You got yourself a customer then


Glad to have you


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I just want to point this out the HD 6970 is not slow trust me the video I linked of me playing was 2 of them in crossfire running game maxxed out with every option 1920x1080 with a solid 70 FPS which is a bit more powerfull than an highly overclocked single hd 7970 performance wise basically I am saying your hd 6970 is not a slow dinosaur by no meens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is 2 hd 6970's in crossfire running game maxxed out with ease zero stutters or lag the gameplay is nothing specdial wasnt doing anything but showwing performance.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> +1
> 
> A single 6970 is GTX 480/570 performance, overclocked it can reach GTX 580/660/7870 performance almost.
> 
> 2GB Vram is also handy in Crossfire.
> 6970's are good cards, just scaled poorly with OC's, mostly due to AMD pushing the cores higher.


Good to know, I'm just waiting until the 7970 prices drop to the floor and for a few more pay checks. Until then I'm feeling pretty good about the hd 6970 it definitely has surprised me on what it can do.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Have you tried it today? what ever patches have come through since the release have made it run 100% better when I checked it today from the last time I checked it which was the night of the 4th.
> I'm getting and AVG of 60FPS with the textures at ultra and everything else med/low/off and SSAO I am quite pleased on the performance and the look of everything even on my dinosaur of a GPU which may just last a little bit longer than I expected.


I can run it on ultra @ 60fps ALL day long (on a single monitor) If i couldn't with a 5.0 3570k & two titans I would sell my PC & buy a ps4... I'm still working on multi-monitor performance. I just feel so blind w/o my side monitors.


----------



## skupples

331.40 (NV beta drivers) made a huge difference for me in multi-monitor... The only problem is that colors/images are messed up. You can see a halo around all of the UI, like Red/green/blue are separating from each other. Has anyone else on triple-head noticed this?


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> New video i made, i am using Sony Vegas this time as i have had issues under Windows 8 with Cyberlink Power Director, i get no image in the preview. I do hope quality is good?
> 
> Let me know guys, cheers.


neat video what program where you using to record with?


----------



## amd655

DXtory on the DXtory CODEC recording to RAID array at 250 MB/s so i can do really high quality video recording, the drawback is my net speed, so i have to degrade it massively from 37GB edited in Vegas, to 250mb.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

I just had my total battlefield moment. (Yeah its cheezy but whatever). I spawned in a transport heli over the enemy with the bomb who then got into a jet ski and was driving straight to the last bomb site and I shot him off the jet ski from the chopper, then a teammate swooped in on a jet ski picked up the bomb and then the chopper lowered down, picked him up and we went to bomb site and blew it up.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> I just had my total battlefield moment. (Yeah its cheezy but whatever). I spawned in a transport heli over the enemy with the bomb who then got into a jet ski and was driving straight to the last bomb site and I shot him off the jet ski from the chopper, then a teammate swooped in on a jet ski picked up the bomb and then the chopper lowered down, picked him up and we went to bomb site and blew it up.


LOL swag moment!










Should have had fraps handy :/


----------



## caenlen

I played 3 hours of the beta today, first time playing a Battlefield game. I didn't like it... hope that doesn't make me a terrible gamer. I just finished Crysis 3 and loved it though, I guess just the different shooting mechanics are what through me off. Dunno, hope you all don't hate me... at least I gave it a shot and tried to branch out.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Ikr, I use msi afterburner but I am having trouble getting it to record it just records the sounds and a black screen when I go full screen, also not sure if my GPU can handle it.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Ikr, I use msi afterburner but I am having trouble getting it to record it just records the sounds and a black screen when I go full screen, also not sure if my GPU can handle it.


Use FRAPS or DXtory, MSI AB is useless sadly due to BF4 being a 64 Bit executable.


----------



## ihatelolcats

how can you record with dxtory without the big watermark


----------



## amd655

Buy it like most of us, or do it the naughty way?

Someone mentioned they could get it free through a legit method, but i do not recall the page or the user who said that, and it is like 45 bajillion posts back.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Use FRAPS or DXtory, MSI AB is useless sadly due to BF4 being a 64 Bit executable.


Fraps is really basic, I wouldn't recommend it. I use a spare 160GB laptop drive to record (45MB/S) and I can do 720p 30fps with the dxtory codec on low. It looks good enough but with Fraps I'd only be able to record at half of 1080p which would look like crap.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Fraps is really basic.


True dat.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Buy it like most of us, or do it the naughty way?
> 
> Someone mentioned they could get it free through a legit method, but i do not recall the page or the user who said that, and it is like 45 bajillion posts back.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I played 3 hours of the beta today, first time playing a Battlefield game. I didn't like it... hope that doesn't make me a terrible gamer. I just finished Crysis 3 and loved it though, I guess just the different shooting mechanics are what through me off. Dunno, hope you all don't hate me... at least I gave it a shot and tried to branch out.


Two totally different games. Both handle differently as well. The large appeal to the BF series is the multi-player aspect because its more fun and its also more challenging. If I were you I'd pick up BF3, its a deal to pick up now. Play the smaller conquest maps and team deathmatch. Once you get used to it, you'll know what to do in the larger levels. The BETA was released with a very large level, so it is very overwhelming to anyone playing the series for the first time. Keept at it, once you know what you're doing, you'll love it.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Two totally different games. Both handle differently as well. The large appeal to the BF series is the multi-player aspect because its more fun and its also more challenging. If I were you I'd pick up BF3, its a deal to pick up now. Play the smaller conquest maps and team deathmatch. Once you get used to it, you'll know what to do in the larger levels. The BETA was released with a very large level, so it is very overwhelming to anyone playing the series for the first time. Keept at it, once you know what you're doing, you'll love it.


This.

I had a bit of a learning curve on my first BF game, BF:BC2 from other shooters, I became addicted and I can't go back to cod now, I play through the story lines but the multiplayer is just bland *to me* when I've played bf3 since release, not saying cod is bad or trying to start a cod vs bf convo I have many hours in the cod games and had lots of fun but they are two different styled games.









It took me a day or two to get the feel of BF, then I couldn't stop playing for the next 3. lol









also, I really hope they add in an option for markers above peoples head's or include it into the hud size slider, they are too big Imo but I know other may like them that size, I find myself not being able to see who Im shooting at because my team mate is across the map but behind the enemy


----------



## skupples

I feel like the number of headshots kills i'm getting(not receiving,) is not legit @ all. IDK about this "better hit detection" if by better people mean shooting some one in the thumb = head shot, then yeah its great!


----------



## Azuredragon1

Is anyone else getting 3.8gb vram usage with the beta?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azuredragon1*
> 
> Is anyone else getting 3.8gb vram usage with the beta?


You should see triple-head usage. Though, the strange thing is people w/ 2gig cards also reporting 3.5+ gigs of vram usage.


----------



## bluedevil

Thinking of getting a Gigabyte R9 270x instead of my Sapphire HD 7870. I know its pretty much the same, but it will be tons quieter and it will support Mantle. All this for BF4....


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Thinking of getting a Gigabyte R9 270x instead of my Sapphire HD 7870. I know its pretty much the same, but it will be tons quieter and it will support Mantle. All this for BF4....


pretty sure 77xx+ supports mantle I feel like you are just wasting money.


----------



## skyn3t

we had another update today same size as the first one 54.6MB , did you guys know what was it?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> we had another update today same size as the first one 54.6MB , did you guys know what was it?


I think it was some bugfixes, and more optimizations. The game runs excellent for me know. At least as good as I can expect it too on my sub par system.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> we had another update today same size as the first one 54.6MB , did you guys know what was it?


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065214677309774/

Quote:


> We've rolled out a new patch for PC in the Open BF4 Beta today. You can find the details down below:
> 
> *Updates in Beta Patch #3 for PC (Oct 11)*
> - Various crash fixes
> - Some dual core performance fixes
> 
> Let us know how this works for you in this thread, and please provide us your PC specs. Many thanks!


----------



## Blackops_2

Gonna test it on my Backup rig


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Thinking of getting a Gigabyte R9 270x instead of my Sapphire HD 7870. I know its pretty much the same, but it will be tons quieter and it will support Mantle. All this for BF4....


7 series gets mantle. Get 280x as a viable upgrade


----------



## XKaan

The game is fun, no doubt. No issues on my XFire 7970 setup...

But, it's just so much of a grind to unlock weapons. At least give a little more choice in the beginning so there's variety out of the gate.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> The game is fun, no doubt. No issues on my XFire 7970 setup...
> 
> But, it's just so much of a grind to unlock weapons. At least give a little more choice in the beginning so there's variety out of the gate.


100% agree with you....

Also having trouble adjusting my mouse sensitivity.... can get it uber fast like bf3 except when im in a vehicle which sucks.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Anyone else having it crash every time they click on video tab in the options? mine crashes every time without fail since the second patch, getting kinda over it now


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Anyone else having it crash every time they click on video tab in the options? mine crashes every time without fail since the second patch, getting kinda over it now


Go to your documents folder and delete the bf4 folder.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

So the game is running great on either of my OSs. I'm happy dice are churning out updates regularly, especially seeing as they're small in size!
Really looking forward to the game now. Especially seeing I'll be paying around £20 less than I did for bf3+prem!


----------



## Sadmoto

I've been having fun flying, the transport chopper more then attack, if you find gunners who will work with you, and they are eng's you pretty much become unstoppable








I've literally gone from the bottom of a 64P CQ match to #1 from flying the transport chopper and having a k/d of 3/7, or this game where i got sniped non stop then started flying, http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/389033199526989888/346800667/
I didn't do good k/d wise but I pretty much ganked the win at the end with the transport chopper hopping from objective to objective real quick, I'd go from D>E>A>B in the time it would take someone to run from B to D. its nice going from one objective to 4 in 30ish seconds because their who team is at E so you ninja with the chopper around to everything else.









I've noticed my performance is hit or miss which is very frustrating, with everything the same I can get close to 30 fps when the tower falls but in a game or two later I'll drop down to 12 instead.

All taken when the tower was falling, same exact settings, same exact spot and always in a full 64p game.
Frames: 5285 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 44.042 - Min: 33 - Max: 59

Frames: 5012 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 41.767 - Min: 21 - Max: 65

Frames: 4458 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 37.150 - Min: 12 - Max: 52

Frames: 4205 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 35.042 - Min: 10 - Max: 48

Frames: 5015 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 41.792 - Min: 13 - Max: 70

Not only that but since this 3rd patch I get stuttering when in a gunfights, it kills me more then dropping under 30 fps, when I get these stutters I'm normally around 35 and its not dropping, My cpu usage is now around 85-90% more often, same GPU usage as before 40-50% with spikes to 80%
vram is at 1903 but It did have a spike to 2.1gb for some reason yesterday.

overall I'm happy with it and excited to play the other maps they will come out with, I hope they are bit more intricate with the buildings and maps, shanghai is pretty big in scale it takes a good jog to go from building to building, after a few games it feels small again on a larger view of things, there's ROUGHLY 25-30 roofs you can get onto, 2 buildings aside from the sky scrapper that have elevators one on each side of the map, and you can only go in the first floor in the majority of the map sometimes second floors in smaller building, for many its a very big map, but the actual playable space is smaller then Caspian, and with ingame measurement, its roughly 600-700m from spawn to spawn, its about 1100m on Caspian.

In some aspects it feels like they codified the game, but some are welcome additions like the emblem system, a bit more customization but I have a feeling the maps are going to take a hit.
I hope its all part of some longterm plan by DICE to get all the cod players to bf and then slowly revert to more battlefield styled games while maintaining the flock.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I've been having fun flying, the transport chopper more then attack, if you find gunners who will work with you, and they are eng's you pretty much become unstoppable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've literally gone from the bottom of a 64P CQ match to #1 from flying the transport chopper and having a k/d of 3/7, or this game where i got sniped non stop then started flying, http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/389033199526989888/346800667/
> I didn't do good k/d wise but I pretty much ganked the win at the end with the transport chopper hopping from objective to objective real quick, I'd go from D>E>A>B in the time it would take someone to run from B to D. its nice going from one objective to 4 in 30ish seconds because their who team is at E so you ninja with the chopper around to everything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed my performance is hit or miss which is very frustrating, with everything the same I can get close to 30 fps when the tower falls but in a game or two later I'll drop down to 12 instead.
> 
> All taken when the tower was falling, same exact settings, same exact spot and always in a full 64p game.
> Frames: 5285 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 44.042 - Min: 33 - Max: 59
> 
> Frames: 5012 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 41.767 - Min: 21 - Max: 65
> 
> Frames: 4458 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 37.150 - Min: 12 - Max: 52
> 
> Frames: 4205 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 35.042 - Min: 10 - Max: 48
> 
> Frames: 5015 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 41.792 - Min: 13 - Max: 70
> 
> Not only that but since this 3rd patch I get stuttering when in a gunfights, it kills me more then dropping under 30 fps, when I get these stutters I'm normally around 35 and its not dropping, My cpu usage is now around 85-90% more often, same GPU usage as before 40-50% with spikes to 80%
> vram is at 1903 but It did have a spike to 2.1gb for some reason yesterday.
> 
> overall I'm happy with it and excited to play the other maps they will come out with, I hope they are bit more intricate with the buildings and maps, shanghai is pretty big in scale it takes a good jog to go from building to building, after a few games it feels small again on a larger view of things, there's ROUGHLY 25-30 roofs you can get onto, 2 buildings aside from the sky scrapper that have elevators one on each side of the map, and you can only go in the first floor in the majority of the map sometimes second floors in smaller building, for many its a very big map, but the actual playable space is smaller then Caspian, and with ingame measurement, its roughly 600-700m from spawn to spawn, its about 1100m on Caspian.
> 
> In some aspects it feels like they codified the game, but some are welcome additions like the emblem system, a bit more customization but I have a feeling the maps are going to take a hit.
> I hope its all part of some longterm plan by DICE to get all the cod players to bf and then slowly revert to more battlefield styled games while maintaining the flock.


I think it is that GPU suage isn't sounding right - when my GPU spikes DOWN to 70-60% (very rarely) I get stuttering.
So you should try and sort out that GPU usage and get it to 90%+

Your FPS don't look good at all if you ask me. Average of 40-FPS is pretty darn low, for your card that seems capable of hitting more


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I've been having fun flying, the transport chopper more then attack, if you find gunners who will work with you, and they are eng's you pretty much become unstoppable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've literally gone from the bottom of a 64P CQ match to #1 from flying the transport chopper and having a k/d of 3/7, or this game where i got sniped non stop then started flying, http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/389033199526989888/346800667/
> I didn't do good k/d wise but I pretty much ganked the win at the end with the transport chopper hopping from objective to objective real quick, I'd go from D>E>A>B in the time it would take someone to run from B to D. its nice going from one objective to 4 in 30ish seconds because their who team is at E so you ninja with the chopper around to everything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed my performance is hit or miss which is very frustrating, with everything the same I can get close to 30 fps when the tower falls but in a game or two later I'll drop down to 12 instead.
> 
> All taken when the tower was falling, same exact settings, same exact spot and always in a full 64p game.
> Frames: 5285 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 44.042 - Min: 33 - Max: 59
> 
> Frames: 5012 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 41.767 - Min: 21 - Max: 65
> 
> Frames: 4458 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 37.150 - Min: 12 - Max: 52
> 
> Frames: 4205 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 35.042 - Min: 10 - Max: 48
> 
> Frames: 5015 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 41.792 - Min: 13 - Max: 70
> 
> Not only that but since this 3rd patch I get stuttering when in a gunfights, it kills me more then dropping under 30 fps, when I get these stutters I'm normally around 35 and its not dropping, My cpu usage is now around 85-90% more often, same GPU usage as before 40-50% with spikes to 80%
> vram is at 1903 but It did have a spike to 2.1gb for some reason yesterday.
> 
> overall I'm happy with it and excited to play the other maps they will come out with, I hope they are bit more intricate with the buildings and maps, shanghai is pretty big in scale it takes a good jog to go from building to building, after a few games it feels small again on a larger view of things, there's ROUGHLY 25-30 roofs you can get onto, 2 buildings aside from the sky scrapper that have elevators one on each side of the map, and you can only go in the first floor in the majority of the map sometimes second floors in smaller building, for many its a very big map, but the actual playable space is smaller then Caspian, and with ingame measurement, its roughly 600-700m from spawn to spawn, its about 1100m on Caspian.
> 
> In some aspects it feels like they codified the game, but some are welcome additions like the emblem system, a bit more customization but I have a feeling the maps are going to take a hit.
> I hope its all part of some longterm plan by DICE to get all the cod players to bf and then slowly revert to more battlefield styled games while maintaining the flock.


It is your CPU holding you back amd phenomII quad 965BE at 3.7ghz stock overclock the CPU to around 4ghz and you will see alot of the issues leave or lessen this game loves as many cores as you can throw at it and from my understanding future next gen games will also part of the move to more heavy multi threading on 4+ cores.

In heavy 64 player matches with alot of close quarters fighting the CPU load will increase drastically and so will the Vram usage on GPU this is due to loading of extra FX and particle processing aka bullet impacts , explosions and such.

I also want to point out also if you are running msaa turn it off it will eleviate alot of the CPU and VRAM load for you since you are using a plain quad.

In lame man terms the more CPU you got left for rendering and such the more FPS you will get and better GPU usage also if the CPU is heavily loaded on a quad the FPS and GPU usage will drop alot this is where more cores come in to spread that load out or simply overclock the snot out of your quad which is what I suggest otherwise plan for a upgrade for this next gen.

I have family and friends in the major game development companies EA / Activision / Infantry ward / blizzard / and many more and they all told me next gen will use easily 8+ cores from day 1 on release add to it multi threaded rendering which is the key to next gen performance.

I can say this also I have seen first hand some of next gens tech in use in next gen games that arent released or have barely been shown and let me tell you it rocks way different than past gens also key things are multi threadeed rendering and heavily multi threaded all around for 4+ cores and more over 8+ cores .

I believe a few here already have an Idea what I am playing with in testing since yesterday next gen it is and it is mind boggling compared to last gen definently people look into getting the next gen radeon x cards they are night and day to past gen dont let the specs fool you they are monsters way under rated according to specs.

I cant legally give exact info on what I am testing but be aware I mentioned it previuously before I had to sign NDA paper work about it.


----------



## Kamakazi

Hoping for some advice here.

I currently have my 470 and it doesn't do so well on BF4, as I am sure you can imagine. I am thinking about picking up a 7870 as a budget upgrade (probably this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127722), how much do you think it would improve things? Looking around at benchmarks it looks like it could be upward of 2x my current 470.

I'm reasonably certain my issue is my GPU, in the beta it is pegged at 100% Memory and core usage.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*
> 
> Hoping for some advice here.
> 
> I currently have my 470 and it doesn't do so well on BF4, as I am sure you can imagine. I am thinking about picking up a 7870 as a budget upgrade (probably this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127722), how much do you think it would improve things? Looking around at benchmarks it looks like it could be upward of 2x my current 470.
> 
> I'm reasonably certain my issue is my GPU, in the beta it is pegged at 100% Memory and core usage.


drastic difference if you ask me.
Maybe more than 2x performance.
I would possibly look into a 3-4GB VRAM model though - AMD are known for that. I personally wouldn't really buy an AMD if it wasn't for their bigger memory over Nvidia - that's my personal preference.
Seeing as BF4 uses a lot of memory, it might seem wise, if you're looking at a new card for the game, to get one that has at least 3GB, preferably 4GB.
I have "only" 2GB on my GTX680 - but it performs extremely well and I prefer using my Nvidia card for other things that utilise its technology







!


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*
> 
> Hoping for some advice here.
> 
> I currently have my 470 and it doesn't do so well on BF4, as I am sure you can imagine. I am thinking about picking up a 7870 as a budget upgrade (probably this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127722), how much do you think it would improve things? Looking around at benchmarks it looks like it could be upward of 2x my current 470.
> 
> I'm reasonably certain my issue is my GPU, in the beta it is pegged at 100% Memory and core usage.


The 7870 would be like a Gtx 580 to give you a rough idea. Your card overclocked would equal the gtx 480 performance. So the 7870 should be around 10fps faster than your overclocked Gtx 470. After overclocking the 7870 it should be around 22fps faster than your overclocked Gtx 470








The 7950's are pretty cheap.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*
> 
> Hoping for some advice here.
> 
> I currently have my 470 and it doesn't do so well on BF4, as I am sure you can imagine. I am thinking about picking up a 7870 as a budget upgrade (probably this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127722), how much do you think it would improve things? Looking around at benchmarks it looks like it could be upward of 2x my current 470.
> 
> I'm reasonably certain my issue is my GPU, in the beta it is pegged at 100% Memory and core usage.
> 
> 
> 
> The 7870 would be like a Gtx 580 to give you a rough idea. Your card overclocked would equal the gtx 480 performance. So the 7870 should be around 10fps faster than your overclocked Gtx 470. After overclocking the 7870 it should be around 22fps faster than your overclocked Gtx 470
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 7950's are pretty cheap.
Click to expand...

I second the 7950 or even next gen R280x if possible remember mantle will be also involved in BF4 and from what I have learned many next gen games like 80% of them will use mantle oh and the 7870 can use mantle also so you know any GCN architecture graphics card can use Mantle API.

Mantle APi from what I have seen makes a pretty significant performance upgrade even on current 7 series cards like 20-30+ FPS increase over directx11 or openGL so be aware Mantle is very impressive I know because I am actually doing testing with it now this they didnt have me sign a NDA about.

they gave me demo software / games that give me option to toggle on Mantle or directX11 and in a few game demos OpenGL vs Mantle and even on 7 series cards we are talking 20 FPS atleast increase now on the radeon x series even more around 30+ fps increase between openGL and directX11 on Mantle

The demos include BF4 and a few others I am not legally allowed to mention but Mantle API makes a huge performance increase compared to directX11 / openGL

So far I will say this Mantle API is a magic bullet that works flawlessly and truly does increase performance drastically in many areas including CPU usage and system ram / VRAM usage CPU usage dropped around 12%-20% using mantle over directX11 or openGL and system ram usage dropped 800MB or more in every test also vram usage dropped some so yes it is amazing and a game changer.


----------



## kcuestag

All those recommending to change his GPU, have you seen his CPU? That X6 1055T is going to be a HUGE bottleneck on Battlefield 4, hell, it was already a bottleneck to me when I had it at 4GHz for Bad COmpany 2 on an 5970....

Kamakazi, get yourself a new CPU (Maybe a used i5 2500k or an i7 2600k/37770k?) and your performance should be much better. Of course, changing the GPU to something like an HD7950 or even R9 280X would also help, but before you do that, I'd first upgrade the CPU to a newer Intel.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I second the 7950 or even next gen R280x if possible remember mantle will be also involved in BF4 and from what I have learned many next gen games like 80% of them will use mantle oh and the 7870 can use mantle also so you know any GCN architecture graphics card can use Mantle API.
> 
> Mantle APi from what I have seen makes a pretty significant performance upgrade even on current 7 series cards like 20-30+ FPS increase over directx11 or openGL so be aware Mantle is very impressive I know because I am actually doing testing with it now this they didnt have me sign a NDA about.
> 
> they gave me demo software / games that give me option to toggle on Mantle or directX11 and in a few game demos OpenGL vs Mantle and even on 7 series cards we are talking 20 FPS atleast increase now on the radeon x series even more around 30+ fps increase between openGL and directX11 on Mantle
> 
> The demos include BF4 and a few others I am not legally allowed to mention but Mantle API makes a huge performance increase compared to directX11 / openGL


This is the main reason why I would buy AMD over Nvidia TBH.
Nvidia has put out some powerful cards however AMD has not been That far behind them and now they have an API to help them even farther. As for an upgrade for BF4 it seems like a no-brainer because of the API support.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*
> 
> Hoping for some advice here.
> 
> I currently have my 470 and it doesn't do so well on BF4, as I am sure you can imagine. I am thinking about picking up a 7870 as a budget upgrade (probably this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127722), how much do you think it would improve things? Looking around at benchmarks it looks like it could be upward of 2x my current 470.
> 
> I'm reasonably certain my issue is my GPU, in the beta it is pegged at 100% Memory and core usage.


Pretty much upgrade across the floor, if you are going to jump into higher GPU.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> All those recommending to change his GPU, have you seen his CPU? That X6 1055T is going to be a HUGE bottleneck on Battlefield 4, hell, it was already a bottleneck to me when I had it at 4GHz for Bad COmpany 2 on an 5970....
> 
> Kamakazi, get yourself a new CPU (Maybe a used i5 2500k or an i7 2600k/37770k?) and your performance should be much better. Of course, changing the GPU to something like an HD7950 or even R9 280X would also help, but before you do that, I'd first upgrade the CPU to a newer Intel.


Because of old architecture?


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> All those recommending to change his GPU, have you seen his CPU? That X6 1055T is going to be a HUGE bottleneck on Battlefield 4, hell, it was already a bottleneck to me when I had it at 4GHz for Bad COmpany 2 on an 5970....
> 
> Kamakazi, get yourself a new CPU (Maybe a used i5 2500k or an i7 2600k/37770k?) and your performance should be much better. Of course, changing the GPU to something like an HD7950 or even R9 280X would also help, but before you do that, I'd first upgrade the CPU to a newer Intel.


regardless at sec for cheapest upgrade would be the GPU since he is already maxxing his GPU at 100% so he hasnt hit the CPU bottleneck point yet once he does I advise some overclocking on CPU to get him thru till he can upgrade rest of system yes I agree his CPU is getting a bit dated but it is still faster than the quad phenomII's that are still playable in BF4 betas so him upping the GPU then later CPU / motherboard makes sense better than upping the CPU / motherboard and still being held back by GPU.

Basically I advise him to upgrade with what is feesible in order GPU then later CPU / motherboard + ram probably would help also.

as far as CPU goes dont do I5 many with the haswell , sandy , and IVY I5's ( plain quad cores without hyperthreading ) are having exact issue even when overclocked heavily with BF4 beta and from my understanding need a 4+ core for next gen whether AMD or Intel so dont listen to people feeding go Intel quad I5's go with whatever CPU that is modern generation at 4+ cores preferably 8 cores given BF4 is loving 8+ cores regardless of whether it's Intel or AMD.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Because of old architecture?


Pretty much I cannot speak for the 1055T however when I was rocking the 955 BE it was majorly crippling my GPU. Upgrading to the newest i5 or i7 or high end AMD CPU along with the GPU would probably work wonders.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Because of old architecture?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Pretty much I cannot speak for the 1055T however when I was rocking the 955 BE it was majorly crippling my GPU. Upgrading to the newest i5 or i7 or high end AMD CPU along with the GPU would probably work wonders.


Yeah, the Phenom II architecture is old and obsolete, it was already obsolete when the X6's came out, sadly...

I noticed a huge improvement moving from an X6 1055T @ 4GHz to a stock i7 2600k on Bad Company 2 with an 5970, the X6 looked really bad there.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> All those recommending to change his GPU, have you seen his CPU? That X6 1055T is going to be a HUGE bottleneck on Battlefield 4, hell, it was already a bottleneck to me when I had it at 4GHz for Bad COmpany 2 on an 5970....
> 
> Kamakazi, get yourself a new CPU (Maybe a used i5 2500k or an i7 2600k/37770k?) and your performance should be much better. Of course, changing the GPU to something like an HD7950 or even R9 280X would also help, but before you do that, I'd first upgrade the CPU to a newer Intel.


No.
First he should upgrade gpu, cpu will do fine in final build, if it is overclocked ofc


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> No.
> First he should upgrade gpu, cpu will do fine in final build, if it is overclocked ofc


Agreed, and 7870 if at his price threshold is a good card, I am currently only playing on 1 gigabyte 7870 (ran cfx for 12 months) awaiting my own new gpu at the end of month.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Yeah, the Phenom II architecture is old and obsolete, it was already obsolete when the X6's came out, sadly...
> 
> I noticed a huge improvement moving from an X6 1055T @ 4GHz to a stock i7 2600k on Bad Company 2 with an 5970, the X6 looked really bad there.


How bad would my FX 6300 be ?


----------



## ntherblast

Does overclock have a clan for the bf4 beta?


----------



## M2NSLI

How will it run on http://www.ebuyer.com/494247-asus-gtx650tib-dc2oc-2gd5-2gb-gddr5-pci-express-x16-graphics-card-gtx650tib-dc2oc-2gd5 what settings


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M2NSLI*
> 
> How will it run on http://www.ebuyer.com/494247-asus-gtx650tib-dc2oc-2gd5-2gb-gddr5-pci-express-x16-graphics-card-gtx650tib-dc2oc-2gd5 what settings


Same as it runs on a Radeon 7850 without Mantle.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> How bad would my FX 6300 be ?


That chip should really be fine, you should be able to get it ~5.0 on quality air. My 6100 is a beast @ 5.2.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That chip should really be fine, you should be able to get it ~5.0 on quality air. My 6100 is a beast @ 5.2.


Can easily do 4.6Ghz but after that temps get to high. Need a better cooler actually.


----------



## Kamakazi

I would like to thank everybody for the advice.

Trust me, I am VERY aware of the deficiencies of my aging system.

Basically I would really like to play BF4 at reasonable settings at reasonable FPS on a budget of $200 to do upgrades. I was hoping a 7870 would get me a good bump and probably even make my CPU a slight bottleneck.

If the consensus is that I would just be wasting money on a better GPU due to my 1055T then okay, I probably just wouldn't do any upgrades and just play something else.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*
> 
> I would like to thank everybody for the advice.
> 
> Trust me, I am VERY aware of the deficiencies of my aging system.
> 
> Basically I would really like to play BF4 at reasonable settings at reasonable FPS on a budget of $200 to do upgrades. I was hoping a 7870 would get me a good bump and probably even make my CPU a slight bottleneck.
> 
> If the consensus is that I would just be wasting money on a better GPU due to my 1050T then okay, I probably just wouldn't do any upgrades and just play something else.


go the GPU i seriously dont think you will be bottlenecked much with a 7870 seriously my old p2 955be at 4ghz wasnt bottlenecked alot on alot of games but a few it was seriously go the HD 7870 or the next gen radeon x the Mantle API will drastically reduce CPU usage by 13%-20+% so go the HD 7870 or Radeon X the GCN architecture will allow Mantle to benefit you and will bring alot of benefit to 80% of next gen games.


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*
> 
> I would like to thank everybody for the advice.
> 
> Trust me, I am VERY aware of the deficiencies of my aging system.
> 
> Basically I would really like to play BF4 at reasonable settings at reasonable FPS on a budget of $200 to do upgrades. I was hoping a 7870 would get me a good bump and probably even make my CPU a slight bottleneck.
> 
> If the consensus is that I would just be wasting money on a better GPU due to my 1055T then okay, I probably just wouldn't do any upgrades and just play something else.


You would gain far more FPS upgrading the GPU rather than the CPU.


----------



## amd655

GTX 465 really is slow, especially for BF4.

A 7870 will give you OC'd 480/580 performance and better, also has the advantage of more Vram, GPU first always before CPU!


----------



## Sadmoto

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I think it is that GPU suage isn't sounding right - when my GPU spikes DOWN to 70-60% (very rarely) I get stuttering.
> So you should try and sort out that GPU usage and get it to 90%+
> 
> Your FPS don't look good at all if you ask me. Average of 40-FPS is pretty darn low, for your card that seems capable of hitting more


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> It is your CPU holding you back amd phenomII quad 965BE at 3.7ghz stock overclock the CPU to around 4ghz and you will see alot of the issues leave or lessen this game loves as many cores as you can throw at it and from my understanding future next gen games will also part of the move to more heavy multi threading on 4+ cores.
> 
> In heavy 64 player matches with alot of close quarters fighting the CPU load will increase drastically and so will the Vram usage on GPU this is due to loading of extra FX and particle processing aka bullet impacts , explosions and such.
> 
> I also want to point out also if you are running msaa turn it off it will eleviate alot of the CPU and VRAM load for you since you are using a plain quad.
> 
> In lame man terms the more CPU you got left for rendering and such the more FPS you will get and better GPU usage also if the CPU is heavily loaded on a quad the FPS and GPU usage will drop alot this is where more cores come in to spread that load out or simply overclock the snot out of your quad which is what I suggest otherwise plan for a upgrade for this next gen.
> 
> I have family and friends in the major game development companies EA / Activision / Infantry ward / blizzard / and many more and they all told me next gen will use easily 8+ cores from day 1 on release add to it multi threaded rendering which is the key to next gen performance.
> 
> I can say this also I have seen first hand some of next gens tech in use in next gen games that arent released or have barely been shown and let me tell you it rocks way different than past gens also key things are multi threadeed rendering and heavily multi threaded all around for 4+ cores and more over 8+ cores .
> 
> I believe a few here already have an Idea what I am playing with in testing since yesterday next gen it is and it is mind boggling compared to last gen definently people look into getting the next gen radeon x cards they are night and day to past gen dont let the specs fool you they are monsters way under rated according to specs.
> 
> I cant legally give exact info on what I am testing but be aware I mentioned it previuously before I had to sign NDA paper work about it.






I know its a major CPU bottleneck but I can't complain I got everything but the HD,PSU,GPU in the garbage that I'm using in Frank2.0 and was even able to OC the to 3.8 and the ram from 800 to 1066 for 24/7 use, I'd love to upgrade if I could but that means new CPU/mobo/Ram which is a min of 300ish, but its better then the Q6600 I was using before







with that I never went over 40% gpu usage when I first got my 7870xt! I could still max any game out, it would make non cpu intensive games run 60+, others would lag just as they would before, but just look pretty.









It was the same with bf3 I would have my min dips, it was about 30-35fps from 45-60+ regardless of being on low or ultra.

I know trying to have 30fps isn't much of a goal but I realize I have a CPU bottleneck, and when you've played mmos on a Q6600 with a 8400gs and your playing at 5-25fps and trudge through it for years, you learn to appreciate a steady 30fps and now thats all I want.









I'll go back and rebench msaa differences








Going to go back to win7 and see if the stuttering when dieing is there or not too.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> GTX 465 really is slow, especially for BF4.
> 
> A 7870 will give you OC'd 480/580 performance and better, also has the advantage of more Vram, GPU first always before CPU!


7870 is practically 6970 binned cards.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> go the GPU i seriously dont think you will be bottlenecked much with a 7870 seriously my old p2 955be at 4ghz wasnt bottlenecked alot on alot of games but a few it was seriously go the HD 7870 or the next gen radeon x the Mantle API will drastically reduce CPU usage by 13%-20+% so go the HD 7870 or Radeon X the GCN architecture will allow Mantle to benefit you and will bring alot of benefit to 80% of next gen games.


Any proof about what you said about mantle?


----------



## djriful

Best accessory... period!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> You would gain far more FPS upgrading the GPU rather than the CPU.


Basically in short - this.

You WILL be bottlenecked with your CPU to some extent, but an upgrade in your GPU WILL give you more FPS and greater performance vs the same GPU and new CPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Best accessory... period!


THIS is the ONLY reason I'm forcing myself to use that horrid gun LOL
Absolutely hate the RFB - as Martin Tyler from Fifa would say: "defending that wasn't it" - in a BF example: "accuracy, that wasn't it"


----------



## ihatelolcats

rfb actually owns


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> go the GPU i seriously dont think you will be bottlenecked much with a 7870 seriously my old p2 955be at 4ghz wasnt bottlenecked alot on alot of games but a few it was seriously go the HD 7870 or the next gen radeon x the Mantle API will drastically reduce CPU usage by 13%-20+% so go the HD 7870 or Radeon X the GCN architecture will allow Mantle to benefit you and will bring alot of benefit to 80% of next gen games.
> 
> 
> 
> Any proof about what you said about mantle?
Click to expand...

as of this moment I cant release video or exact posting about the testing I am doing at sec but I will state I am first hand testing Mantle and next gen GPU's from both sides along with a few other pieces of next gen hardware trust me Mantle is bringing a smile to my face and a W T F how the hell did they pull this kind of performance off it is truly stunning and mind boggling at same time.

I am trying things head to head directX11 and openGL vs Mantle and the numbers are truly amazing in favor of Mantle it does more than graphics optimization it flat out drops CPU usage increases multi threading potential and also does alot better multi threaded rendering than I have ever seen before in all my years of testing hardware I truly have never seen anything as pronounced as this.

system ram / VRAM usage has dropped when using Mantle vs directX11 or openGL by a very significant amount and CPU usage has dropped 13%-20+% in many of the next gen games in direct comparison between Mantle and directX11 / openGL I am serious here everyone this is amazing.

This is with me testing on Intel and AMD rigs haswell and AMD top tier offerings this truly is staggering and a game changer in my eyes all around. I dont know if it all around Mantle or also the next gen optimizations but I am flat out telling you something is way different in an amazing way for 4+core setups from Intel or AMD.

all I will and can say is this Mantle truly is revolutionary and amazing all rolled up in one I am currently testing on 8 next gen games that were supplied for my testing so I am truly seeing this first hand.

A very good explanation is this one http://semiaccurate.com/2013/09/30/amds-mantle-biggest-change-gaming-decade/ remember this game dev's have been begging for years to get away from microsoft controlled API's on PC's because of restrictions and overhead involved Mantle is just the answer and truly is amazing in many aspects.


----------



## Nw0rb

Anyone wanna play im bored playing with randys


----------



## alancsalt

With my Quad 580s on medium i still get unhappy making lag moments...because of this one game I may have to lay out about 2G (Aussie prices) for watered 780 SLI....


----------



## Mr Nightman

Quad 580's will destroy bf4, sli beta support seems pretty poor still


----------



## amd655

Was thinking that myself... single 480 put up a good fight on high preset.


----------



## djriful

Game still crash on random time. Exe fail.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> With my Quad 580s on medium i still get unhappy making lag moments...because of this one game I may have to lay out about 2G (Aussie prices) for watered 780 SLI....


Are you trying to run the game on 8k resolution ultra settings? I'm with everyone else quad 580's would destroy BF4.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> With my Quad 580s on medium i still get unhappy making lag moments...because of this one game I may have to lay out about 2G (Aussie prices) for watered 780 SLI....


once you go above 2 cards with Nvidia or AMD they get buggy so I believe from day one you were asking for problems with quad sli aka regular crossfire or SLI is best option anything past that becomes a crapshoot as to what problems are and stuttering and frame latency and such.

tri / quad sli or crossfire are plgued and known to buggy as hell in alot of situations outside of benchmarks and even some in benchmarks.

sounds like your going for bragging rights not performance / playability / reliability.


----------



## CannedBullets

Yeah the new update made it buttery smooth.


----------



## alancsalt

Ah, maybe should have mentioned surround...Just don't want it to lag..
(and do like benchmarking...)
Was much cheaper to keep adding 580s than buy new boost cards, and worked well for what I play, till this beta.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Ah, maybe should have mentioned surround...Just don't want it to lag..
> (and do like benchmarking...)
> Was much cheaper to keep adding 580s than buy new boost cards, and worked well for what I play, till this beta.


may have been cheaper but also brought more problems and bugs and alot more frame latency and such which makes it more hassle than a benefit to keep adding older cards past regular crossfire / SLI in most cases.

surround I dont know what you need quad SLI for that I run trifire HD 7970's and truthfully the 3rd card only gave me a small boost in overall perofrmance and be aware I get 90%+ utilization so it isnt CPU bottlenecked even at 7680x1600 resolution eyefinity. I actually will soon be selling my 3rd hd 7970 and will be getting 2x Radeon R9 290X's for crossfire. I am just that impressed by the Radeon R9 Xseries these things are monsters and ignore the specs a single one makes my hd 7970's with 2 in crossfire look about even with a single R9 X series.


----------



## amd655

Fermi had no real issues with frame pacing at all, heat and scaling after 3 cards is somewhat meh though.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Fermi had no real issues with frame pacing at all, heat and scaling after 3 cards is somewhat meh though.


the frame pacing issue arrived after newwer drivers for SLI had issues on newwer cards they crippled the entire Nvidia line for past 2 or 3 gens over the issue increasing the frame latency drastically

http://www.overclock.net/t/1396269/frame-latency-problems-on-gtx770-stuttering-hd7970-is-the-clear-winner-review-online where you see this first hand it is a driver issue where Nvidia crippled the drivers to stabilize a issue that was occuring which also crippled previous gens of Nvidia with newwer version of drivers.

I cant remember exactly something about the newwer 7 series Nvidia cards had a issue about the architecture bugging out so they had to cripple things thru the drivers which crippled past gens also.


----------



## olllian

I know its beta but my computer keeps crashing its pissing me off.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> Anyone wanna play im bored playing with randys


Add me ChasingSquirrels. I play support mostly because it seems nobody wants to drop ammo


----------



## rickcooperjr

https://teksyndicate.com/videos/msi-r9-280x-gaming-3g-twin-frozr-overview-and-benchmarks he also talks about Mantle https://teksyndicate.com/videos/we-crossfire-msi-r9-280x-7970-frametimes-benchmarks-discussion just wanted to link this on Radeon R9 280X dont start on the teksyndicate stuff the review and such is actually pretty good this time around I know most of theyre past ones were messed up but they have gotten alot better at stuff.

also cheapest Radeon R9 280X I could find http://www.amazon.com/XFX-RADEON-1000MHz-Graphics-R9-280X-TDFD/dp/B00FSC5N66/ref=sr_1_8?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1381622343&sr=1-8&keywords=Radeon+R9+280x XFX with lifetime warranty


----------



## crazycrave

I had to switch to windows 8 to get smooth game play as I started out declocking everything so my i7-930 is at 2.8Ghz and my system only has 6Gb of ram, my video card is a HD7950 and now with windows 8 it can run the game at 1920 x1080 Ultra with everything on.

Sapphire Trixx shows DX 11.1 running and it has been huge for me in performance as I can run the cpu at stock speeds and still get an avg of 40 fps.


----------



## pel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazycrave*
> 
> I had to switch to windows 8 to get smooth game play as I started out declocking everything so my i7-930 is at 2.8Ghz and my system only has 6Gb of ram, my video card is a HD7950 and now with windows 8 it can run the game at 1920 x1080 Ultra with everything on.
> 
> Sapphire Trixx shows DX 11.1 running and it has been huge for me in performance as I can run the cpu at stock speeds and still get an avg of 40 fps.


quite impressive if you can run the game on ultra with a single car


----------



## coolhandluke41

I don't know why so many ppl have issues with W7 -the game is smooth as butter after last update,it was just fine before the update (small stutter here and there-something I anticipated from beta anyway )
P.S. I should mention this is on fresh win7 install


----------



## CS14

Just a random boat chilling in the middle of the road. Nothing out of the ordinary...


----------



## Sadmoto

Win7 x2msaa, ultra everything, 100FoV, 100 Res scale
Tower falling
Frames: 2180 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 36.333 - Min: 23 - Max: 56
Gameplay after
Frames: 2120 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 35.333 - Min: 27 - Max: 52
Gameplay after tower at E, my biggest lag spot
Frames: 2018 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 33.633 - Min: 20 - Max: 55

I use 1800Vram on win7 compared to the 1900 peak on win8
also use about .2 more GB of ram while using Win8.

Same settings but with msaa x0
Tower falling
Frames: 2030 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 33.833 - Min: 25 - Max: 50

Gameplay after
Frames: 2246 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 37.433 - Min: 28 - Max: 50

Gameplay at E after fall
Frames: 1910 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 31.833 - Min: 24 - Max: 57

honestly not much if any performance change from having msaa off :/

Also, with win7 I don't get stutters when in gunfights, but now I occasionally crash when I die, it was the opposite with win8, stutters but no crashing.








This beta is temper-mental.


----------



## amd655

If you think this is bad, i just got Devil May Cry 3 on Steam, great game but a massively terrible port to PC....

Such a shame


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> *snip
> 
> Just a random boat chilling in the middle of the road. Nothing out of the ordinary...


there was one on top of the building few days ago


----------



## Sadmoto

something funny a friend linked me, reminds me of the battlefield friends


----------



## olllian

Any one ells bf4 crash every other game using win 7?


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> something funny a friend linked me, reminds me of the battlefield friends


man I love that glitche awesome video by the way +1


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> something funny a friend linked me, reminds me of the battlefield friends


LLOOOOLLL How did he do it? The Jetski


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olllian*
> 
> Any one ells bf4 crash every other game using win 7?


Sometimes yeah I get the bf4.exe stopped working, the patches seemed to of fixed things but in classic EA style also broken things


----------



## Aleckazee

Just wondering, how do I check if I have the latest patch for this game? I know it's meant to update automatically thru origin but if I right click on the game and open file location it takes me to Games where it says it is version 1.0.0. I seem to be crashing every second game or so as well but apart from that my gtx560ti is doing better than I thought


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> something funny a friend linked me, reminds me of the battlefield friends


That was crazy! Would love to try that.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> 
> 
> Just a random boat chilling in the middle of the road. Nothing out of the ordinary...


I've seen that a lot think it's a boat spawn bug i saw one drop ontop of d building


----------



## skupples

I have seen many a boat falling from the sky.

Some one even has a video from the first day or two where it happens every 30 seconds, same spot. On top of a scraper.


----------



## jason387

I got shot down by the boat and was pretty pissed off


----------



## BigMack70

Well after about 35 hours in this beta, I'm finally a bit bored. Ready for the final game to release... I think I've finally found my next FPS I'll sink my teeth into


----------



## fitzy-775

Im not to sure if I want to buy this game yet, do you think it will run well on my comp? I dont want to spend $90 on a game and it runs like crap.


----------



## Blackcurrent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fitzy-775*
> 
> Im not to sure if I want to buy this game yet, do you think it will run well on my comp? I dont want to spend $90 on a game and it runs like crap.


Your fine.


----------



## fitzy-775

OK thanks I got windows 8 on my comp now just forgot to update my sig rig


----------



## olllian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> Just wondering, how do I check if I have the latest patch for this game? I know it's meant to update automatically thru origin but if I right click on the game and open file location it takes me to Games where it says it is version 1.0.0. I seem to be crashing every second game or so as well but apart from that my gtx560ti is doing better than I thought


That's what is happening to me. Every other game it just locks up and I have to hit the task manger. Its pissing me off!


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fitzy-775*
> 
> OK thanks I got windows 8 on my comp now just forgot to update my sig rig


Oh High settings with MSAA off you should do reasonably well.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> With my Quad 580s on medium i still get unhappy making lag moments...because of this one game I may have to lay out about 2G (Aussie prices) for watered 780 SLI....


try windows 8


----------



## Denilson

hello

Can some one tell me what is the best settings for my rig.....I run game on Win7 x64 is it worth it to upgrade to Win 8.1...? I have Dell U2713HM can I overclock that monitor to 80 Hz?


----------



## Sadmoto

well after the patch settings now make a 10ish fps difference from low to ultra
low preset:
Frames: 2724 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 45.400 - Min: 31 - Max: 63

Frames: 2860 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 47.667 - Min: 37 - Max: 61

Frames: 2567 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 42.783 - Min: 30 - Max: 69

everything ultra no msaa:
Frames: 2783 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 46.383 - Min: 29 - Max: 77

Frames: 2142 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 35.700 - Min: 23 - Max: 55

Frames: 1885 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 31.417 - Min: 20 - Max: 50

now that settings make a difference for me, pre patching I got the same exact fps on low I did ultra, I'm going to go through and see which setting is cpu intensive and causing the fps drop.

I'm still only using 40-60%GPU usage and 1700vram so I whatever is causing my lag is CPU based


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

*Battlefield 4 Open Beta - Intel HD Graphics 4600:*




So, we've seen this game run on a crazy triple-monitor setup, but, how does it run on an HTPC that does not have a discrete GPU, and runs on less than 150W total!?


----------



## djriful

wow bf4 eats the pagefile like insane.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> wow bf4 eats the pagefile like insane.


Exactly. Mine was at 6.5Gb usage


----------



## error-id10t

There's something weird with AB pagefile monitoring. Mine is set to manually to 512/512MB but AB shows it's using 1620MB.

Just to clarify: the above is just in Win8 but when playing it's supposedly 7.2GB.


----------



## daguardian

Maybe this is what causes poor performance and high CPU usage too....

maybe its coded like this on purpose....


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> *Battlefield 4 Open Beta - Intel HD Graphics 4600:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, we've seen this game run on a crazy triple-monitor setup, but, how does it run on an HTPC that does not have a discrete GPU, and runs on less than 150W total!?


I wonder how it would fair on an a10


----------



## daguardian

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> *Battlefield 4 Open Beta - Intel HD Graphics 4600:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, we've seen this game run on a crazy triple-monitor setup, but, how does it run on an HTPC that does not have a discrete GPU, and runs on less than 150W total!?






Seems pointless with no players on the servers you are testing..?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'll make a video comparison of Windows 8 vs 7 on bf4 when my cold gets better


----------



## Amhro

.
best "only in battlefield 4" i have seen so far
















btw got this glitch few days ago, seems like camera bug
.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> best "only in battlefield 4" i have seen so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw got this glitch few days ago, seems like camera bug
> .


zee panzer vagon hahahahahaha!

As for your thing: your guy was just triple OG. Holding the gun like a baws


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> zee panzer vagon hahahahahaha!
> 
> *As for your thing: your guy was just triple OG. Holding the gun like a baws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Understandable English please.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Understandable English please.


Google it old man


----------



## EliteReplay

i just install win 8 and have to say i dont see the big of a difference win8 vs win7
on win 7 i was getting same fps than win8 at least i dont notice any sustancial performance increase
maybe like 5-8fps more.... no more than that... will do a test tonight to compare to one i had on win7.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Google it old man


lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Common lads - step it up to the game, get to my level










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i just install win 8 and have to say i dont see the big of a difference win8 vs win7
> on win 7 i was getting same fps than win8 at least i dont notice any sustancial performance increase
> maybe like 5-8fps more.... no more than that... will do a test tonight to compare to one i had on win7.


Yup - I already proved there's no difference between the two. If anything Win8 has higher spikes of FPS (mix vs max)


----------



## Jack Mac

Windows 8 made a big difference to me, I get around the FPS I would get in BF4. I got around to doing a fresh install, shame the beta ends in two days. GPU usage stays above 80% at all times. Also, has anyone noticed how OP the USAS-12 is?


----------



## keikei

BF4 Assault Class Guns, M230 & Defibrillator Mechanics! (Battlefield 4 Beta Gameplay/Commentary)






OT: I wonder if the FAMAS is in this game? Would be sweet. My fav cqc gun!


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Common lads - step it up to the game, get to my level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup - I already proved there's no difference between the two. If anything Win8 has higher spikes of FPS (mix vs max)


I would say that the difference in performance varies from person to person. I get 20 fps extra in Win8 compared to Win7. The game also uses less Vram and plays a lot smoother in Win8.

Note: My Win7 is only a month old, so its rather fresh.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> BF4 Assault Class Guns, M230 & Defibrillator Mechanics! (Battlefield 4 Beta Gameplay/Commentary)


"as you can see I'm using the AK12"
-> I stopped the video right there.

What he should say is:
And like in BF3 that's the ONLY gun I'll be using, because it's the easiest to use and very OP like the m16 was.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> I would say that the difference in performance varies from person to person. I get 20 fps extra in Win8 compared to Win7. The game also uses less Vram and plays a lot smoother in Win8.
> 
> Note: My Win7 is only a month old, so its rather fresh.


I can't understand why it would vary - to do with CPU or GPU maybe?
No idea - all I know is that I showed the difference between win8 and 7 - and there was barely in difference.
In fact I was just RECORDING for the first time on Win8 and experienced a little bit of stuttering. Something I never came across on Win7.

Here's a print screen of the usage:


FPS logs so far on win8:
2013-10-11 01:13:27 - bf4
Frames: 42126 - Time: 682000ms - Avg: 61.768 - Min: 30 - Max: 112

2013-10-11 01:28:35 - bf4
Frames: 32742 - Time: 574390ms - Avg: 57.003 - Min: 17 - Max: 82

2013-10-11 01:45:38 - bf4
Frames: 30794 - Time: 506703ms - Avg: 60.773 - Min: 29 - Max: 111

2013-10-11 01:54:06 - bf4
Frames: 17003 - Time: 289344ms - Avg: 58.764 - Min: 37 - Max: 94

2013-10-13 13:33:28 - bf4
Frames: 46847 - Time: 784000ms - Avg: 59.754 - Min: 13 - Max: 116

2013-10-13 13:46:41 - bf4
Frames: 7023 - Time: 118703ms - Avg: 59.164 - Min: 35 - Max: 90

2013-10-13 13:55:02 - bf4
Frames: 43316 - Time: 749984ms - Avg: 57.756 - Min: 24 - Max: 109


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ,because it's the easiest to use and very OP like the m16 was.


Way to make me feel like a noob for having over 11,000 M16 kills in BF3.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Way to make me feel like a noob for having over 11,000 M16 kills in BF3.


you're entitled to use any gun you want - what ever makes you happy


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> you're entitled to use any gun you want - what ever makes you happy


I mainly use the M16 to warm up with a gun that I'm very well accustomed to using and then switch to a different weapon the next round. Using anything after the M16 isn't too difficult to me.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> "as you can see I'm using the AK12"
> -> I stopped the video right there.
> 
> What he should say is:
> And like in BF3 that's the ONLY gun I'll be using, because it's the easiest to use and very OP like the m16 was.


Granted from the vid, assault was only allowed 2 guns in the BETA. Not much choice there. The important piece from the vid was the *defib mechanics*, as you can no longer do 'train revives'. Basically, DICE nerfed it. Also concerning the m16, from what i heard its the based gun DICE used as a reference gun. I dont know about being OP, but it is popular (considered best all around gun). If you look at all the top tier players, they use only 1 or 2 guns consistently. LevelCap constantly ranks on the top kill list on his rounds. Dont be offended if I take his advise more seriously than yours.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Granted from the vid, assault was only allowed 2 guns in the BETA. Not much choice there. The important piece from the vid was the defib mechanics, as you can no longer do 'train revives'. Basically, DICE nerfed it. Also concerning the m16, from what i heard its the based gun DICE used as a reference gun. I dont know about being OP, but it is popular (considered best all around gun). If you look at all the top tier players, they use only 1 or 2 guns consistently. LevelCap constantly ranks on the top kill list on his rounds. Dont be offended if I take his advise more seriously than yours.


there's a reason behind that:
1. Gun used
2. He has an army of medics always behind him: EMRGAAAD ITS LVLVCAAAAP - like justin bieber fan-girls screaming.

As far as I'm aware he only got into BF since BF3 - right?


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I can't understand why it would vary - to do with CPU or GPU maybe?
> No idea - all I know is that I showed the difference between win8 and 7 - and there was barely in difference.
> In fact I was just RECORDING for the first time on Win8 and experienced a little bit of stuttering. Something I never came across on Win7.


It vary's because our PC's are not consoles nothing is exactly the same.
Regardless use what ever OS works best for you.
I don't know about after recent updates but when I was running windows 7 I got terribad performance.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> I would say that the difference in performance varies from person to person. I get 20 fps extra in Win8 compared to Win7. The game also uses less Vram and plays a lot smoother in Win8.
> 
> Note: My Win7 is only a month old, so its rather fresh.


this was my experience as well, it played much better in win8 and my win7 install was a week old


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> there's a reason behind that:
> 1. Gun used
> 2. He has an army of medics always behind him: EMRGAAAD ITS LVLVCAAAAP - like justin bieber fan-girls screaming.
> 
> As far as I'm aware he only got into BF since BF3 - right?


He's been there since the beginning. Put it this way, he makes a living playing BF, so he most be very good. I didnt get into the BETA. so i'm very excited for the release. I figure the more info. I know about the game before launch the less i get pwned!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> this was my experience as well, it played much better in win8 and my win7 install was a week old


No comparison, Win 8 > Win 7 for BF4 FTW.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> He's been there since the beginning. Put it this way, he makes a living playing BF, so he most be very good. I didnt get into the BETA. so i'm very excited for the release. I figure the more info. I know about the game before launch the less i get pwned!


haha yes agreed







!


----------



## EliteReplay

i have a question... my card XFX 7950 black edition in win7 was arround 88-98% on gpu usage...
while my CPU was between 75-88% usage...

my question is... if my GPU is almost constatly on max usage given... those that means that my old dog fx8150
is giving the max FPS i can get with this GPU?
so i dont need to update my CPU but my GPU?

keeping the same GPU and getting let say a 4770K would i have any benefit form it in term of FPS given that my GPU is almost at max use?

am i correct?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Benches:
Win7:
2013-10-11 02:31:25 - bf4
Frames: 23912 - Time: 406585ms - Avg: 58.812 - Min: 26 - Max: 99

2013-10-11 02:41:14 - bf4
Frames: 23660 - Time: 399877ms - Avg: 59.168 - Min: 40 - Max: 101

2013-10-13 15:44:21 - bf4
Frames: 9459 - Time: 163302ms - Avg: 57.923 - Min: 34 - Max: 91

2013-10-13 15:48:43 - bf4
Frames: 9185 - Time: 158388ms - Avg: 57.991 - Min: 39 - Max: 89

2013-10-13 15:53:38 - bf4
Frames: 4342 - Time: 78546ms - Avg: 55.280 - Min: 40 - Max: 74

2013-10-13 15:59:52 - bf4
Frames: 24225 - Time: 417490ms - Avg: 58.025 - Min: 37 - Max: 158

2013-10-13 16:06:57 - bf4
Frames: 2049 - Time: 36379ms - Avg: 56.324 - Min: 37 - Max: 77



Win8:
2013-10-11 01:13:27 - bf4
Frames: 42126 - Time: 682000ms - Avg: 61.768 - Min: 30 - Max: 112

2013-10-11 01:28:35 - bf4
Frames: 32742 - Time: 574390ms - Avg: 57.003 - Min: 17 - Max: 82

2013-10-11 01:45:38 - bf4
Frames: 30794 - Time: 506703ms - Avg: 60.773 - Min: 29 - Max: 111

2013-10-11 01:54:06 - bf4
Frames: 17003 - Time: 289344ms - Avg: 58.764 - Min: 37 - Max: 94

2013-10-13 13:33:28 - bf4
Frames: 46847 - Time: 784000ms - Avg: 59.754 - Min: 13 - Max: 116

2013-10-13 13:46:41 - bf4
Frames: 7023 - Time: 118703ms - Avg: 59.164 - Min: 35 - Max: 90

2013-10-13 13:55:02 - bf4
Frames: 43316 - Time: 749984ms - Avg: 57.756 - Min: 24 - Max: 109



You can see from the above win8 gives almost the same performance as win7 we're talking about a 5FPS difference.
However, notice how the CPU usage on Win8 seems to be drastically higher -> that's why I felt mini stuttering whilst recording on win8 via FRAPS


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Benches:
> Win7:
> 2013-10-11 02:31:25 - bf4
> Frames: 23912 - Time: 406585ms - Avg: 58.812 - Min: 26 - Max: 99
> 
> 2013-10-11 02:41:14 - bf4
> Frames: 23660 - Time: 399877ms - Avg: 59.168 - Min: 40 - Max: 101
> 
> 2013-10-13 15:44:21 - bf4
> Frames: 9459 - Time: 163302ms - Avg: 57.923 - Min: 34 - Max: 91
> 
> 2013-10-13 15:48:43 - bf4
> Frames: 9185 - Time: 158388ms - Avg: 57.991 - Min: 39 - Max: 89
> 
> 2013-10-13 15:53:38 - bf4
> Frames: 4342 - Time: 78546ms - Avg: 55.280 - Min: 40 - Max: 74
> 
> 2013-10-13 15:59:52 - bf4
> Frames: 24225 - Time: 417490ms - Avg: 58.025 - Min: 37 - Max: 158
> 
> 2013-10-13 16:06:57 - bf4
> Frames: 2049 - Time: 36379ms - Avg: 56.324 - Min: 37 - Max: 77
> 
> 
> 
> Win8:
> 2013-10-11 01:13:27 - bf4
> Frames: 42126 - Time: 682000ms - Avg: 61.768 - Min: 30 - Max: 112
> 
> 2013-10-11 01:28:35 - bf4
> Frames: 32742 - Time: 574390ms - Avg: 57.003 - Min: 17 - Max: 82
> 
> 2013-10-11 01:45:38 - bf4
> Frames: 30794 - Time: 506703ms - Avg: 60.773 - Min: 29 - Max: 111
> 
> 2013-10-11 01:54:06 - bf4
> Frames: 17003 - Time: 289344ms - Avg: 58.764 - Min: 37 - Max: 94
> 
> 2013-10-13 13:33:28 - bf4
> Frames: 46847 - Time: 784000ms - Avg: 59.754 - Min: 13 - Max: 116
> 
> 2013-10-13 13:46:41 - bf4
> Frames: 7023 - Time: 118703ms - Avg: 59.164 - Min: 35 - Max: 90
> 
> 2013-10-13 13:55:02 - bf4
> Frames: 43316 - Time: 749984ms - Avg: 57.756 - Min: 24 - Max: 109
> 
> 
> 
> You can see from the above win8 gives almost the same performance as win7 we're talking about a 5FPS difference.
> However, notice how the CPU usage on Win8 seems to be drastically higher -> that's why I felt mini stuttering whilst recording on win8 via FRAPS


same here, i dont notice that much of increase... and i get stuttering...on win8


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Benches:
> Win7:
> 2013-10-11 02:31:25 - bf4
> Frames: 23912 - Time: 406585ms - Avg: 58.812 - Min: 26 - Max: 99
> 
> 2013-10-11 02:41:14 - bf4
> Frames: 23660 - Time: 399877ms - Avg: 59.168 - Min: 40 - Max: 101
> 
> 2013-10-13 15:44:21 - bf4
> Frames: 9459 - Time: 163302ms - Avg: 57.923 - Min: 34 - Max: 91
> 
> 2013-10-13 15:48:43 - bf4
> Frames: 9185 - Time: 158388ms - Avg: 57.991 - Min: 39 - Max: 89
> 
> 2013-10-13 15:53:38 - bf4
> Frames: 4342 - Time: 78546ms - Avg: 55.280 - Min: 40 - Max: 74
> 
> 2013-10-13 15:59:52 - bf4
> Frames: 24225 - Time: 417490ms - Avg: 58.025 - Min: 37 - Max: 158
> 
> 2013-10-13 16:06:57 - bf4
> Frames: 2049 - Time: 36379ms - Avg: 56.324 - Min: 37 - Max: 77
> 
> 
> 
> Win8:
> 2013-10-11 01:13:27 - bf4
> Frames: 42126 - Time: 682000ms - Avg: 61.768 - Min: 30 - Max: 112
> 
> 2013-10-11 01:28:35 - bf4
> Frames: 32742 - Time: 574390ms - Avg: 57.003 - Min: 17 - Max: 82
> 
> 2013-10-11 01:45:38 - bf4
> Frames: 30794 - Time: 506703ms - Avg: 60.773 - Min: 29 - Max: 111
> 
> 2013-10-11 01:54:06 - bf4
> Frames: 17003 - Time: 289344ms - Avg: 58.764 - Min: 37 - Max: 94
> 
> 2013-10-13 13:33:28 - bf4
> Frames: 46847 - Time: 784000ms - Avg: 59.754 - Min: 13 - Max: 116
> 
> 2013-10-13 13:46:41 - bf4
> Frames: 7023 - Time: 118703ms - Avg: 59.164 - Min: 35 - Max: 90
> 
> 2013-10-13 13:55:02 - bf4
> Frames: 43316 - Time: 749984ms - Avg: 57.756 - Min: 24 - Max: 109
> 
> 
> 
> You can see from the above win8 gives almost the same performance as win7 we're talking about a 5FPS difference.
> However, notice how the CPU usage on Win8 seems to be drastically higher -> that's why I felt mini stuttering whilst recording on win8 via FRAPS


Call me stupid but why are your Frames higher in windows 8 then windows 7? From my stand point not knowing what it means I take it you did longer tests in win 8 then in win 7 which would yield different FPS readings.
Regardless as many have said on windows 8 it is buttery smooth game play no matter the FPS so in this case FPS readings don't matter only how smooth it is.


----------



## skupples

I do have to point out that your win8 tests are almost all 2x the length of your win7 tests, & fraps has been proven to be a terrible judge of what's actually going on.


----------



## amd655

Well windows 8 is smooth as a babies butt for me in every game i play.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i have a question... my card XFX 7950 black edition in win7 was arround 88-98% on gpu usage...
> while my CPU was between 75-88% usage...
> 
> my question is... if my GPU is almost constatly on max usage given... those that means that my old dog fx8150
> is giving the max FPS i can get with this GPU?
> so i dont need to update my CPU but my GPU?
> 
> keeping the same GPU and getting let say a 4770K would i have any benefit form it in term of FPS given that my GPU is almost at max use?
> 
> am i correct?


Correct. GPU is holding you back, but just a little bit. It is pretty balanced build imo.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Call me stupid but why are your Frames higher in windows 8 then windows 7? From my stand point not knowing what it means I take it you did longer tests in win 8 then in win 7 which would yield different FPS readings.
> Regardless as many have said on windows 8 it is buttery smooth game play no matter the FPS so in this case FPS readings don't matter only how smooth it is.


That's true - but I honestly see no difference.
If I closed my eyes and then was put in front of BF4 launched, without an FPS counter, I wouldn't be able to tell the difference really lol.

THE REASON I AM STATING THIS - is because A LOT of people on here have been stating: OMG WIN8 solves ALL MY PROBLEMS! And/or: HOLY CRAP I get 20FPS better gameplay.

As much as I'm happy for people having BETTER performance on Win8 - I don't want people on Win7 getting worried and/or panicking about getting a lower FPS, because they aren't a tablet-made OS.
I had the opportunity to install Win8 legally, fully and without interrupting any OS installation.

I'll create a new thread for this - as this information, I personally find super helpful for users curious about the difference.

Don't get me wrong, if you're on Win8 - you'll get a 5FPS better FPS overall. But apart from that, there was no difference after patch no1 through till the latest patch 3-4 in "smoothness".
If ANYTHING can be taken away from my data - you can tell that WIn8 has much bigger FPS differences. You have the extremes, whereas WIn7 seems to be more consistent.
However, if someone was to spend $69 (which was the case with someone in here) - they're better off spending that on some more RAM and/or saving it up for a better GPU/CPU, rather than buying it for a "better BF experience".

Of course this is all based on the BETA and I intend to expand my data when the game actually comes out on the 1st.

On unrelated BF post:
Finally, I think I'll disconnect my win8 HDD - from preventing it from spinning any more.
I tried getting used to Win8 ina short time, but EACH time I switched it on at some point or another was telling myself: "but this on Win7 has 0 problems"

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I do have to point out that your win8 tests are almost all 2x the length of your win7 tests, & fraps has been proven to be a terrible judge of what's actually going on.


I tried varying it up as much as possible.
On one of the Win8 ones I just left it running without even remembering.

I'm not playing around with ANY data here - just pressing F11 and then un-pressing it at random intervals.
Remember I also do want to play the game, without worrying about benches and/or record lol.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*
> 
> I would like to thank everybody for the advice.
> 
> Trust me, I am VERY aware of the deficiencies of my aging system.
> 
> Basically I would really like to play BF4 at reasonable settings at reasonable FPS on a budget of $200 to do upgrades. I was hoping a 7870 would get me a good bump and probably even make my CPU a slight bottleneck.
> 
> If the consensus is that I would just be wasting money on a better GPU due to my 1050T then okay, I probably just wouldn't do any upgrades and just play something else.
> 
> 
> 
> go the GPU i seriously dont think you will be bottlenecked much with a 7870 seriously my old p2 955be at 4ghz wasnt bottlenecked alot on alot of games but a few it was seriously go the HD 7870 or the next gen radeon x the Mantle API will drastically reduce CPU usage by 13%-20+% so go the HD 7870 or Radeon X the GCN architecture will allow Mantle to benefit you and will bring alot of benefit to 80% of next gen games.
Click to expand...

Even ignoring the Mantle statistics, it should be a good upgrade. That x6 with a good OC will still be a viable cpu for BF4. You might need to add some ram though too, 4gb is cutting it to close, 6gb really should be minimum, and since 6gb is an "odd" number 8gb is really the ticket.

Will Mantle be available on Linux? If what you have posted comes true, it could seriously be the Windows gaming pc killer if many new titles will use it, and it is available on Linux. There are a lot of people just waiting for that DX replacement on Linux to totally switch over.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> best "only in battlefield 4" i have seen so far


LOL


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That's true - but I honestly see no difference.
> If I closed my eyes and then was put in front of BF4 launched, without an FPS counter, I wouldn't be able to tell the difference really lol.
> 
> THE REASON I AM STATING THIS - is because A LOT of people on here have been stating: OMG WIN8 solves ALL MY PROBLEMS! And/or: HOLY CRAP I get 20FPS better gameplay.
> 
> As much as I'm happy for people having BETTER performance on Win8 - I don't want people on Win7 getting worried and/or panicking about getting a lower FPS, because they aren't a tablet-made OS.
> I had the opportunity to install Win8 legally, fully and without interrupting any OS installation.
> 
> I'll create a new thread for this - as this information, I personally find super helpful for users curious about the difference.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, if you're on Win8 - you'll get a 5FPS better FPS overall. But apart from that, there was no difference after patch no1 through till the latest patch 3-4 in "smoothness".
> If ANYTHING can be taken away from my data - you can tell that WIn8 has much bigger FPS differences. You have the extremes, whereas WIn7 seems to be more consistent.
> However, if someone was to spend $69 (which was the case with someone in here) - they're better off spending that on some more RAM and/or saving it up for a better GPU/CPU, rather than buying it for a "better BF experience".
> 
> Of course this is all based on the BETA and I intend to expand my data when the game actually comes out on the 1st.
> 
> On unrelated BF post:
> Finally, I think I'll disconnect my win8 HDD - from preventing it from spinning any more.
> I tried getting used to Win8 ina short time, but EACH time I switched it on at some point or another was telling myself: "but this on Win7 has 0 problems"
> I tried varying it up as much as possible.
> On one of the Win8 ones I just left it running without even remembering.
> 
> I'm not playing around with ANY data here - just pressing F11 and then un-pressing it at random intervals.
> Remember I also do want to play the game, without worrying about benches and/or record lol.


Like you said the real test is the full release performance. Once AMD releases their Mantle API Nvidia users may need to use windows 8.1 for the updated DX to stay in the race against AMD GPU users. That is of course if the R9 290x meets their predictions of being 30% faster than the 7970 without the mantle API. Just speculation though.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Like you said the real test is the full release performance. Once AMD releases their Mantle API Nvidia users may need to use windows 8.1 for the updated DX to stay in the race against AMD GPU users. That is of course if the R9 290x meets their predictions of being 30% faster than the 7970 without the mantle API. Just speculation though.


My average is 60FPS. I don't personally need mantle, however I can see your point, but from what I've read and my experience, I don't think Win8.1 can give that same level of GPU boost that mantle can give.
I should also point out that it will be an open API, that Nvidia could also use. Sure it will be BETTER optimised on AMD cards, but overall there won't be as much difference. ESPECIALLY seeing as mantle will be for a slected few titles for the time being.

I absolutely love what AMD have done, and they've very much needed this. I personally feel that they were losing the face-off between them and Nvidia.
With Mantle, this will give people more purchasing decisions and will give customers better prices as Nvidia and AMD's cards might be fiercely priced against each other.
Cards are getting so cheap now that I find it super cool that anyone with around £500 can build a very nice PC.

EDIT:
Posted my thread now:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1433904/comparison-of-windows-7-vs-windows-8-i7-3700k-with-ht-enabled-vs-disabled-on-battlefield-4


----------



## amd655

7970 right now is sexy as fffff and they stomp Nvidia at 260 pounds right now on Scan for Matrix Platinums!


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> My average is 60FPS. I don't personally need mantle, however I can see your point, but from what I've read and my experience, I don't think Win8.1 can give that same level of GPU boost that mantle can give.
> I should also point out that it will be an open API, that Nvidia could also use. Sure it will be BETTER optimised on AMD cards, but overall there won't be as much difference. ESPECIALLY seeing as mantle will be for a slected few titles for the time being.
> 
> I absolutely love what AMD have done, and they've very much needed this. I personally feel that they were losing the face-off between them and Nvidia.
> With Mantle, this will give people more purchasing decisions and will give customers better prices as Nvidia and AMD's cards might be fiercely priced against each other.
> Cards are getting so cheap now that I find it super cool that anyone with around £500 can build a very nice PC.


I did not know it was an open api. I'm more looking forward to running bf4 at possibly the max settings including 200% resolution with the mantle api performance boost.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> I did not know it was an open api. I'm more looking forward to running bf4 at possibly the max settings including 200% resolution with the mantle api performance boost.


yup that's from what I've read online about it.
That said there are rumours going either way - time will tell I think!







!


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> yup that's from what I've read online about it.
> That said there are rumours going either way - time will tell I think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


I thought it was limited to GCN cards? (so hd 7000 series and up)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

HAHAHA! I couldn't stop laughing when i was in game - thoughts - did he just say: "NOT NUTELLA" (BF game character voice):




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> I thought it was limited to GCN cards? (so hd 7000 series and up)


that's 1 source that said that, via the forums/twitter.
I think it's just best until it comes out







!


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> that's 1 source that said that, via the forums/twitter.
> I think it's just best until it comes out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Very true, they could surprise us


----------



## Amhro

transport helis in one image


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> 
> transport helis in one image


haha that's what I feel like when I AM using it.
But when anyone else is using it it feels like Bruce Lee is shooting me.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> 
> transport helis in one image


lol, they honestly aren't that bad, though they should kill infantry in less shots, but the main problem everyone thinks they suck is because they dont have a pilot that will work with the gunner to make sure they are on target.

on another note:

This is the laggiest place for me on this map, it'll give me a lower min fps then watching the tower fall, in most of my bench's that are lower I'm usually there.


Also I think Mesh quality helps with CPU lag
this was with msaa off mesh on ultra, take note on the min because I was at E, but not for the whole 2min bench so my avg and max is high.
Frames: 1885 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 31.417 - Min: 20 - Max: 50

And with msaa x4 and mesh on high standing at the screen above for the whole 2min, so avg is going to be close to my min and my max isn't going to be in the 50-60's I get in non-intensive areas
Frames: 165 - Time: 6755ms - Avg: 24.426 - Min: 23 - Max: 27

3fps min change from ultra to high mesh and adding msaa x4 going back from 1700-1900 Vram on win7, still looking into the other settings to see which are cpu intensive.
also I was using a constant 60%gpu usage with msaa x4 instead of fluctuating from 30 to 85% for the majority of the game


----------



## skupples

Well... PC gamers... You have two choices in the up coming very close future if you want to part of next gen... Xbone, or win 8.1. Simple as that. 500$ system, or 120$ OS.

dx11.2 which is being used in almost all xbone games, will require win 8.1

Personally, I can't wait to see what they have in store for us, & i'll take the 100$ OS any day.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> haha that's what I feel like when I AM using it.
> But when anyone else is using it it feels like Bruce Lee is shooting me.


Yeah same thing here.
I die so much from these, and yet when I'm shooting at someone, I get 2435847523 hitmarkers, but no kill.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Yeah same thing here.
> I die so much from these, and yet when I'm shooting at someone, I get 2435847523 hitmarkers, but no kill.


I fell your pain


----------



## MontalvoMC

Lol tap fire is your friend in the Transport heli. Treat it like a LMG and you will be rewarded.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Maybe this is what causes poor performance and high CPU usage too....
> 
> maybe its coded like this on purpose....


^^^ this right here ..for all you win7 cry babies -> increase you virtual memory to 3000/3200max or more and see how the game plays


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Man o man I'm pissed off at my ISP - got Sky Fibre...and tonight was thinking of playing a few games, after doing a lot of testing.
LAG beyond belief - I check my damn speed, less than 1mb.
I royally hate Sky, bloody MER connection for starters and now their unreliable service - they're getting a call tomorrow.


----------



## 66racer

Only time I needed to increase my virtual memory on bf4 was when trying to do ultra and 200% scaling, but I had it set to 1024Mb since my ssd is only 120GB.....2048MB seems to have been enough. Launch day bf4 played like crap but recently 100% scale and ultra do good. Still cant help but want a 780 or see how the amd 290x will do.

I dunno how I feel about bf4 yet, there are things I like about it but it seems slower moving, like running and turning and all that. Guess thats what happens when the last maps you played on bf3 were CC maps lol. Cant wait for launch regardless.


----------



## gtdavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Only time I needed to increase my virtual memory on bf4 was when trying to do ultra and 200% scaling, but I had it set to 1024Mb since my ssd is only 120GB.....2048MB seems to have been enough. Launch day bf4 played like crap but recently 100% scale and ultra do good. Still cant help but want a 780 or see how the amd 290x will do.
> 
> I dunno how I feel about bf4 yet, there are things I like about it but it seems slower moving, like running and turning and all that. Guess thats what happens when the last maps you played on bf3 were CC maps lol. Cant wait for launch regardless.


At least we can see the support EA and DICE give to make everything work smoother.
I'm sure it will feel much better when the full game launches!


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> dx11.2 which is being used in almost all xbone games, will require win 8.1


Is this true? I really hate Win8. I know your a big advocate for it and tell people to use the windows key. But this is not my main problem with it. I really dislike the interface which is trying to be modern or something but why? I really dislike my PC feeling like a tablet. The truth of it is also that most Devs really dislike windows 8 because it brings nothing innovative to the table.

If this is true about dx11.2 and windows 8.. then SteamOS cant come any sooner.

I am ready for Linux


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Is this true? I really hate Win8. I know your a big advocate for it and tell people to use the windows key. But this is not my main problem with it. I really dislike the interface which is trying to be modern or something but why? I really dislike my PC feeling like a tablet. The truth of it is also that most Devs really dislike windows 8 because it brings nothing innovative to the table.
> 
> If this is true about dx11.2 and windows 8.. then SteamOS cant come any sooner.
> 
> I am ready for Linux


Kind of - DX11 cards will be able to run those things, but certain elements, from my understanding will be exclusive to win8.1. MS have always done this to make people buy their products, no matter how much they fail lol.

Dw - I'm on Win7, and have no intention of moving now, after trying win8 myself on my rig


----------



## skupples

Mantle is mostly designed fornlow end systems in think. Many of us have built brute force systems to get around the lack of proper utilization. Can't wait for some real info on it. Not just speculation.

for people who already hit 60 fps with no problem Manta will be basically useless


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^^ this right here ..for all you win7 cry babies -> increase you virtual memory to 3000/3200max or more and see how the game plays


Just on who you quoted on, he replied right after me where I said I've set my Win8 to 512/512MB manually while AB shows it's supposedly using 7.2GB which of course doesn't make sense. I don't have any issues with the game though.


----------



## skupples

piccolo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Kind of - DX11 cards will be able to run those things, but certain elements, from my understanding will be exclusive to win8.1. MS have always done this to make people buy their products, no matter how much they fail lol.
> 
> Dw - I'm on Win7, and have no intention of moving now, after trying win8 myself on my rig


I will re link proof of this when I get off of work tonight it was stated an Xbox 1 event. 11.2 is 8.1 onry

I'm an advocate for dual.boots more than anything


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm an advocate for dual.boots more than anything


Me to







Love to play with a few different OS's


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Absolutely love obliteration on 64 man servers.
Completely fun packed games! Joined this one mid-way:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/389507874425963840/177435049/


----------



## Stay Puft

I got a 3 day suspension for talking about artificial aiming's BF4 wallhack. Im definitely going invest in one now and troll BF4 upon release.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Mantle is mostly designed fornlow end systems in think. Many of us have built brute force systems to get around the lack of proper utilization. Can't wait for some real info on it. Not just speculation.
> 
> for people who already hit 60 fps with no problem Manta will be basically useless


This almost sounds like when they mention Mandle performance increase is like comparing between Win7 poor dx11 vs Win8 better dx11.1+ optimization.

So if you put Mantle on Win7, the performance will be on par with Win8 DX11.1.

Just a guess.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a 3 day suspension for talking about artificial aiming's BF4 wallhack. Im definitely going invest in one now and troll BF4 upon release.


Lol, ridiculous.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a 3 day suspension for talking about artificial aiming's BF4 wallhack. Im definitely going invest in one now and troll BF4 upon release.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*


Saved. Def my new Avatar


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> This almost sounds like when they mention Mandle performance increase is like comparing between Win7 poor dx11 vs Win8 better dx11.1+ optimization.
> 
> So if you put Mantle on Win7, the performance will be on par with Win8 DX11.1.
> 
> Just a guess.


It doesn't make sense to me yet. Probably because we have few facts. Just speculation & hype.. Seems amd is turning into a software company.

That being said it doesnt sound like a stand alone api yet. It will be awhile before we see a non DX integrated standard. People on the low end of the hardware spectrum will benefit most.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a 3 day suspension for talking about artificial aiming's BF4 wallhack. Im definitely going invest in one now and troll BF4 upon release.


LOL this will be you........


----------



## IAmDay

^,^


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> LOL this will be you........


If only i were to have such amazing music in my video's


----------



## amd655

LOLOL


----------



## IAmDay

Wait who is using aimbot?


----------



## amd655

Some random kids channel, i just googled artificialaiming bf4 lol.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> LOLOL


I just watched the whole video and choose this to be my theme music for my BF4 video's




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Wait who is using aimbot?


No one. I was saying i was going to buy one and troll the BF4 kids on day 1.


----------



## IAmDay

Totally do it. Donate button and I'll donate to make that happen


----------



## Totally Dubbed

hahaha check the name of this dog tag out:


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> hahaha check the name of this dog tag out:


Object of the mission is to actually watch the whole "Wrecking Ball" music Video




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Totally do it. Donate button and I'll donate to make that happen


We'll see. I'm just annoyed i cant play BC2 for the next 2 days


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> hahaha check the name of this dog tag out:


Dat chat box LOL.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see. I'm just annoyed i cant play BC2 for the next 2 days


This made me laugh.

What about BC2?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> This made me laugh.
> 
> What about BC2?


EA suspended my account for 3 days because i posted in a wallhack discussion in the BF4 forums. So now i cant play BF3, BF4 beta or BC2 till Wednesday


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Object of the mission is to actually watch the whole "Wrecking Ball" music Video
> 
> We'll see. I'm just annoyed i cant play BC2 for the next 2 days


yeah that's what I meant - I thought it was obvious what I was referring to lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Dat chat box LOL.


hahaha!
and yeah flawless victory for me - no deaths:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/389540882080105792/177435049/

DAT AA though...


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> EA suspended my account for 3 days because i posted in a wallhack discussion in the BF4 forums. So now i cant play BF3, BF4 beta or BC2 till Wednesday


Lol, doesn't the beta end on Tuesday though?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Lol, doesn't the beta end on Tuesday though?


Doesn't matter. I was bored with the BF4 beta map anyway


----------



## coolhandluke41

I just turn ON FXXA in nv panel and the game looks a lot better ..no need for injector on this one I guess


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> piccolo
> I will re link proof of this when I get off of work tonight it was stated an Xbox 1 event. 11.2 is 8.1 onry
> 
> I'm an advocate for dual.boots more than anything


Ueah, dual boot is the way to go. BF4 plays nowhere near as good in Win7 as it does in Win8.1. I get a solid 100+ fps ultra in Domination matches on Win8.1. On Win7 the game runs closer to 78 fps, with inconsistent fps that sometimes dips into the 50's!

Every other game I have runs great in Win7, so therebcan be something wrong with my install. Besides, the Win7 install is only a month only.

I'm going to keep Win8.1 for BF4, and Win7 for everything else. Eventually ill move over completely to Windows 8.1(Blue).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Just found a bug in BF4 BETA - that wasn't mentioned by anyone.
Has to to with sound:
If you have something playing on your PC and thne launch BF4 - half the time you'll end up with no game sound.
Also if you have a Skype call in the middle of the BF4 game - then your game sound will either be super low or muted.
This has noting to do with windows options - as I've disabled any muting and/or silencing during calls etc.

I'm also not the only one to get it - my lil cousin gets it too!


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Just found a bug in BF4 BETA - that wasn't mentioned by anyone.
> Has to to with sound:
> If you have something playing on your PC and thne launch BF4 - half the time you'll end up with no game sound.
> Also if you have a Skype call in the middle of the BF4 game - then your game sound will either be super low or muted.
> This has noting to do with windows options - as I've disabled any muting and/or silencing during calls etc.
> 
> I'm also not the only one to get it - my lil cousin gets it too!


I listen to my iTunes and play beta. Must be something on your side. Keep in mind I use an m audio fast track as a sound card.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> I listen to my iTunes and play beta. Must be something on your side. Keep in mind I use an m audio fast track as a sound card.


Nop - I'm sure it's nothing on my side.
Worked fine in BF3 and both my cousin and I have it as I said. His even on Win8.

EDIT:
Just realised something else:
FOR COUNTER-KNIFING:
If you attack form the front, we're all aware the person can counter knife - now - I just keep spamming F when I'm the one ATTACKING in the first place.
It almost looks like we go into a fist battle and EACH TIME - I come out on top.

In other words:
I attack with knife from front
It seems to get countered
But I get to punch him in the face and get the knife kill in the end


----------



## JJHCRazor

Skype has always muted or lowered my in-game sounds when a call comes through.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJHCRazor*
> 
> Skype has always muted or lowered my in-game sounds when a call comes through.


yes- that's because of your windows options:


----------



## djriful

The most annoying thing about BF4 is the loading screen.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Just found a bug in BF4 BETA - that wasn't mentioned by anyone.
> Has to to with sound:
> If you have something playing on your PC and thne launch BF4 - half the time you'll end up with no game sound.
> Also if you have a Skype call in the middle of the BF4 game - then your game sound will either be super low or muted.
> This has noting to do with windows options - as I've disabled any muting and/or silencing during calls etc.
> 
> I'm also not the only one to get it - my lil cousin gets it too!


\

I have experienced the no game sound many times, figured it was just me switching from speakers to headset...

btw.. off topic... Why did all of my sub's break? I haven't gotten a subscription update in 24 hours on any of the threads...









Also off topic, but I said I would link proof of my previous comments... Here is an article, verifying the conformation from MS that 11.2 is win8.1 (not win8 win 8.1 as in win8 sp 1) only.

http://www.bit-tech.net/news/gaming/2013/06/28/directx-11-2/

I'll keep looking for the actual video proof.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> The most annoying thing about BF4 is the loading screen.


No joke! It's even a PITA on quality SSD's.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> The most annoying thing about BF4 is the loading screen.


what's annoying about it?


----------



## Agoniizing

Do you guys think that BF4 will be better optimized when the actual game comes out?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> what's annoying about it?


Long and boring, least they could have probably layout the map overview while loading the actual scene.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> Do you guys think that BF4 will be better optimized when the actual game comes out?


yes.

BTW:
I don't really like the RFB - but getting used to it + heavy barrel - has made me attain over 100 kills with it in a short period of time!


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> Do you guys think that BF4 will be better optimized when the actual game comes out?


Oh yeah. If I remember correctly BF3 was stilling getting improvements months after the release. 2...more....weeks.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> yes.
> 
> BTW:
> I don't really like the RFB - but getting used to it + heavy barrel - has made me attain over 100 kills with it in a short period of time!


Wish I get the barrel..


----------



## NRD

I'd like to have the option to change your loadout or game/video options during the intermission. I hate unlocking something only to have to waste the first few important seconds of a round switching it on in the loadout. I usually say screw it, I'll do it later when I die then forget about it till midway through the round.


----------



## fedrosishere




----------



## Totally Dubbed

OH HOW surprising.
EA servers just crashed.
They better get this god damn sorted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fedrosishere*


I wouldn't mislead people just for views.
That's just the intro trailer - with a long loading time lol


----------



## amd655

Everything to do with EA just dropped dead.... first game in 3 days too... what a shame.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Everything to do with EA just dropped dead.... first game in 3 days too... what a shame.


It was Anonymous. We They are not happy with EA.

(joke)


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Everything to do with EA just dropped dead.... first game in 3 days too... what a shame.


Thats what happens when you suspend my account for 3 days


----------



## amd655

Joining game........


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It was Anonymous. We They are not happy with EA.
> 
> (joke)


I actually kind of wish that was true lol.
Despite it effecting me - it would be great for EA to realise - crap we better get this sorted or else we'll get hacked each time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Thats what happens when you suspend my account for 3 days


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I actually kind of wish that was true lol.
> Despite it effecting me - it would be great for EA to realise - crap we better get this sorted or else we'll get hacked each time.


Its ok. You're from the UK so you're golden for the sheer fact i think your accents are cool


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Thats what happens when you suspend my account for 3 days


Haha, I still think the aimbot video set to that MK music is needed though


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Thats what happens when you suspend my account for 3 days


It's pretty pathetic that they banned you for talking about the "artificial aim" guy's... Unless you were flaming, which I could NEVER see you doing.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's pretty pathetic that they banned you for talking about the "artificial aim" guy's... Unless you were flaming, which I could NEVER see you doing.


My exact quote was "I'm not sure why you would even use an aimbot. It takes the challenge and fun out of the game". That right there earned me a 3 day rip because i was "Promoting the use of an aimbot".







Sure EA. I yearn for the day you go down in flames.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> Haha, I still think the aimbot video set to that MK music is needed though


It would be a pretty epic video especially with the MK music


----------



## skupples

Conspiracy abounds.... EA funds aimbot terrorism.

Woah, type lag... Whats going on with my PC....


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> My exact quote was "I'm not sure why you would even use an aimbot. It takes the challenge and fun out of the game". That right there earned me a 3 day rip because i was "Promoting the use of an aimbot".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure EA. I yearn for the day you go down in flames.
> It would be a pretty epic video especially with the MK music


voted worst company year after year - and they wonder why.


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> My exact quote was "I'm not sure why you would even use an aimbot. It takes the challenge and fun out of the game". That right there earned me a 3 day rip because i was "Promoting the use of an aimbot".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure EA. I yearn for the day you go down in flames.
> It would be a pretty epic video especially with the MK music


That's pretty pathetic, you were actually talking down about their use! That's why I steer clear of their forums, I've seen people lose access to all of their EA games over absolutely nothing . . .


----------



## skupples

Ahh, this is why I keep my forum time to OCN..... & OCN.... No FB, no Twitter, no instagram... though, I do have linkedin

btw, being the good american that I am. I would love to know who to place blame on for my lack of sub updates in my email. OCN or Google?


----------



## Krazee

i'm really excited about the game. Can't wait for more maps, playing only one map really sucks. I am really happy that Dice listened during the beta and fixed issues. This means these issues were probably in the release version.


----------



## calibrah

Game is awesome so far. Loving it. cant wait for more streamlined ammo and health giving.

The game runs remarkably better on windows 8 rather than windows 7. Been loving my free copy of windows 8. being a student and having a dreamspark account pays off i guess! haha


----------



## xutnubu

I'm not convinced yet. Really not sure if I should get this game or not.

There's something I do not like and simply can't explain what it is.

I hate sniper rifles, even the sound is really lame. Though the Recon class feels really good and balanced.

The initial sprinting animation stills bother me. The gunplay feels weird. Gameplay is slower but that's not the main problem.
Time too kill may be too low, or it's probably because I'm not getting proper feedback or it's too late when it is displayed. I noticed I was at 30% health, but no major indicators were flashing to let me know.

It can be the map as well, if I get the game I think I won't touch that map for a long long time.

I see the trailers and people playing and I get excited and just want to launch the game and have fun, but when I do I get a completely different feeling.

I was anxiously awaiting for the performance improvements, and they fixed it, but now I'm bored, and I don't want to play anymore. I'm just forcing myself to do it.

Probably I'll just end up getting the BF4: Premium Edition for $30 next year.


----------



## djriful

omg... this guy...

He just shoot out that top panel on transport vehicles...


----------



## Zoroastrian

Nice hey what Graphics settings are you using in game to acheive that smoothness and look ?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> omg... this guy...
> 
> He just shoot out that top panel on transport vehicles...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow. The shotgun he was using sounded really satisfying.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> Nice hey what Graphics settings are you using in game to acheive that smoothness and look ?


Yeah, i also noticed the vid looked fantastic!


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> I'm not convinced yet. Really not sure if I should get this game or not.
> 
> There's something I do not like and simply can't explain what it is.
> 
> I hate sniper rifles, even the sound is really lame. Though the Recon class feels really good and balanced.
> 
> The initial sprinting animation stills bother me. The gunplay feels weird. Gameplay is slower but that's not the main problem.
> Time too kill may be too low, or it's probably because I'm not getting proper feedback or it's too late when it is displayed. I noticed I was at 30% health, but no major indicators were flashing to let me know.
> 
> It can be the map as well, if I get the game I think I won't touch that map for a long long time.
> 
> I see the trailers and people playing and I get excited and just want to launch the game and have fun, but when I do I get a completely different feeling.
> 
> I was anxiously awaiting for the performance improvements, and they fixed it, but now I'm bored, and I don't want to play anymore. I'm just forcing myself to do it.
> 
> Probably I'll just end up getting the BF4: Premium Edition for $30 next year.


hit detection is a huge issue imo. thats why gunplay is weird i think


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Wow. The shotgun he was using sounded really satisfying.


For the sniping i know his trick. I done it too, by sticking a piece of paper shape like a triangle on the screen where your aim is. lol So you aiming is always ready when you zoom and shoot or no-scope kills.


----------



## ihatelolcats

lol what? or you could just remember where the center of your screen is


----------



## skupples

Hit detection definitely feels wonky. Shoot some one in the chest "Headshot!!!!" uhh... Ok sure game!

Though, people are saying it's amazing on the bf4 forums, so it probably wont change...

Just gotta keep reminding my self that the "open beta" is a build from pre-E3 demo. The people I know lucky enough to be in the real closed beta, say it play's a bit differently then the "open beta"

Also, you can't pop tires? REALLY?! Cmon, that's just silly & lazy.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> lol what? or you could just remember where the center of your screen is


I lose myself in the blast and smokes while running lol. My aim always end up above the head.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Hit detection definitely feels wonky. Shoot some one in the chest "Headshot!!!!" uhh... Ok sure game!
> 
> Though, people are saying it's amazing on the bf4 forums, so it probably wont change...


I've been getting a lot of long distance headshots with the engineer PDW since the patch. Something is definitely off in that department.


----------



## ihatelolcats

also part of hit detection i guess is rubber banding health bars and simultaneous death. sometimes it feels like every other kill, i get killed by the guy i killed at the same time


----------



## amd655

Game has massive sound glitches in heli... forever killed by lock on's that i can never hear..............


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Game has massive sound glitches in heli... forever killed by lock on's that i can never hear..............


They really need to work on the sound clipping also (or rather not clipping). I hate being in the downstairs metro and hearing gun bursts and explosions from the surface as if they were right next to me. Happens in the buildings also. Of course, same problem in BF3 and I don't think they ever fixed it, so I guess we're just stuck with it.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> omg... this guy...
> 
> He just shoot out that top panel on transport vehicles...


*DAMN THAT VID WAS SICK!!!!!*


----------



## iPDrop

My BF4 Beta Frag Movie


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> omg... this guy...
> 
> He just shoot out that top panel on transport vehicles...


I discovered this guy last week just typing "BF3 Montage", and wow, I think it's the best montage I've seen. Not only is he good at the game but he can also edit pretty well.


----------



## iPDrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> I discovered this guy last week just typing "BF3 Montage", and wow, I think it's the best montage I've seen. Not only is he good at the game but he can also edit pretty well.


that is much better than mine :c


----------



## amd655

I just killed enemy chopper whilst i parachuted from ours after almost hitting our death... DAT epic feeling.............


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I just killed enemy chopper whilst i parachuted from ours after almost hitting our death... DAT epic feeling.............


Here is a teaser from my video that's uploading now...


----------



## amd655

Performance in some scenes is below what i usually like because i was being ******ed with MSAA enabled









Played with TheTurboFD, had great fun!


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Here is a teaser from my video that's uploading now...


Using sony vegas?


----------



## amd655

Yup.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Yup.


Disable resampling in your clips.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Disable resampling in your clips.


Is that what causes the ghosting effect?


----------



## Amhro

Yup


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Yup


Thanks


----------



## Amhro

Np. Try to take same snapshot without resampling


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Np. Try to take same snapshot without resampling


----------



## Amhro

Yeaaah, my eyes don't hurt now


----------



## amd655




----------



## Amhro

My another short clip, this time featuring venom and roof campers









.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> My another short clip, this time featuring venom and roof campers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


LOL


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> omg... this guy...
> 
> He just shoot out that top panel on transport vehicles...


his hitbox is pretty much optimal.
if he plays on another server with different latency he wont hit like that.(wont make as fun video then)
running tests and 40-60ms ping is in the ballpark for my machine for optimal, 10ms or such is a joke with BF4.
the difference is big, taking out squads vs getting one hit shot with low ping.
in one server you can short burst them down and the next empty a clip and not take them down.

beta is improved from bf3 at least as gameplay is more fun, but needing to play on servers that has higher ping to make better hitreg you can thank dice for.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> LOL


always disable resampling! I have a thread on ocn where I found that out by pure luck then made a Vegas render setting video on it.

As for the game: the tank aim is completely off. They really should look into it


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> always disable resampling! I have a thread on ocn where I found that out by pure luck then made a Vegas render setting video on it.
> 
> As for the game: the tank aim is completely off. They really should look into it


so have to agree! when you fire you have to aim left of everything, if your trying to fire under cover, you want cover left side of your tank and poke out to the right...so weird


----------



## The-racer

Had a laugh last night








Met some really cool dudes on a german server playing abliteration.

Squad'ed up and started tearing through the enemy lines , laughing our asses off the entire match through the headset.
Most awesome game ever!

The most funny thing happened:
Got the bomb , took the first elevator goin' up when somebody said in a stupid voice :"Ey , who threw C4 here"
Not a second later it explodes .
Squad eliminated.

Damn , i'm still laughing when typing it








I'd better start recording i guess


----------



## EliteReplay

Question i have installed Win8... but people are getting more perfomance in Win8.1? i guess MS will release it as a service pack soon right?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> Had a laugh last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Met some really cool dudes on a german server playing abliteration.
> 
> Squad'ed up and started tearing through the enemy lines , laughing our asses off the entire match through the headset.
> Most awesome game ever!
> 
> The most funny thing happened:
> Got the bomb , took the first elevator goin' up when somebody said in a stupid voice :"Ey , who threw C4 here"
> Not a second later it explodes .
> Squad eliminated.
> 
> Damn , i'm still laughing when typing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd better start recording i guess


man I know the feeling







!
I went up to C whilst on CQ - and I knew there was about 4-5 people camping - looking OUT the window of the skycraper.
Went up as recon - had the c4 ready - aimed up a little threw it - BOOOM 5 kills








Threw 2 more after for good measure and got another 2 LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Question i have installed Win8... but people are getting more perfomance in Win8.1? i guess MS will release it as a service pack soon right?


Win8.1 should in theory give a little better performance.
But wait until the 17th - when Win8.1 comes out and you'll get a free upgrade if you're on win8 !

BF4 TV trailer:
Anyone else wondering about where the guy got the QUAD BIKE on Siege of Shanghai!?


----------



## Amhro

Maybe different game mode?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Maybe different game mode?


People on Youtube said - "commander drop"?
NO idea - found it funny anyway - either you get the quad dropped or you take it up the elevator LOL


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> People on Youtube said - "commander drop"?
> NO idea - found it funny anyway - either you get the quad dropped or you take it up the elevator LOL


There is 2 atv in final build and something else but cant remember


----------



## RexKobra

We had a commander join our match the other and he destroyed the other team. ATVs were falling from the sky, and giant missiles were wiping out enemy tanks. It was awesome!


----------



## iPDrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Question i have installed Win8... but people are getting more perfomance in Win8.1? i guess MS will release it as a service pack soon right?


I believe the release date was October 18th, but its available now for free to try "Windows 8.1 Preview"


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> We had a commander join our match the other and he destroyed the other team. ATVs were falling from the sky, and giant missiles were wiping out enemy tanks. It was awesome!


wait how?
Must have been a DICE employee


----------



## iPDrop

Yup, those dice guys like dropping boats in the most random places, lol.


----------



## OzzyRuleZ

I was wondering why the hell there were boats in the middle of the streets shooting at me lol


----------



## 352227

Anybody know the dates linked with the Beta? Is it unavailable between a certain date and the release of the actual game?

Cheers!

Loving the boats coming out of nowhere too!


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> Anybody know the dates linked with the Beta? Is it unavailable between a certain date and the release of the actual game?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Loving the boats coming out of nowhere too!


I think tomorrow is the last day


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> I think tomorrow is the last day


So then it is unavailable to play till 1st November yes?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Here some BF4 BETA footage from me - with me talking about Win7 vs Win8 - Loving the canted ironsights!





Also - found these BF4 tips - to be actually really helpful:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJTMRviQP_4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lvr7rzrosHU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJCmovmQsb8


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> So then it is unavailable to play till 1st November yes?


Also what is the difference between the standard Battlefield 4 and Battlefield 4 Digital Deluxe edition?

We talking add-ons mainly?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> Also what is the difference between the standard Battlefield 4 and Battlefield 4 Digital Deluxe edition?
> 
> We talking add-ons mainly?


only battle packs really lol


----------



## amd655

Look at 4:25, see where the boat is????????????????????





In that game i saw a missile come from the large off shore ship too...


----------



## gtdavid

Quote:


> So then it is unavailable to play till 1st November yes?


North America - October 29, 2013
Europe, United Kingdom and Australia - November 1, 2013
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> Also what is the difference between the standard Battlefield 4 and Battlefield 4 Digital Deluxe edition?
> 
> We talking add-ons mainly?


Basically Digital Deluxe Edition includes 3 Gold Battlepacks and exclusive access to Battlefield 4 Beta but since everybody got an access to the Beta version, I can say it's not worth of the extra payment.

Both version include the China Rising pack.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Look at 4:25, see where the boat is????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that game i saw a missile come from the large off shore ship too...


The boat is crazy glitchy. I saw it on top of a building before


----------



## ntherblast

Is it me or are lockons broken? I keep trying to fly the heli and from what i understand playing bf3 there is a beep for when someone is targetting you and when they actually launch the rocket. I never hear the beep for when they launch the rocket.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Is it me or are lockons broken? I keep trying to fly the heli and from what i understand playing bf3 there is a beep for when someone is targetting you and when they actually launch the rocket. I never hear the beep for when they launch the rocket.


Sounds are glitched in heli's, i had the same problem, very annoying.


----------



## Justlme

Yeah, the boats are crazy , ended up everywhere ... another annoying glitch i experience a lot is falling through buildings, I'm a crazy jumper and this happens to me more than I would like...but other than that its hell fun


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Sounds are glitched in heli's, i had the same problem, very annoying.


Did you notice a drop in your sky connection last night between 9-11pm?
My download speeds went from 38 to 1mb last night. I wasn't the least bit pleased.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Did you notice a drop in your sky connection last night between 9-11pm?
> My download speeds went from 38 to 1mb last night. I wasn't the least bit pleased.


Nope, i just get random cut off's on a unlimited package..............


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> Also what is the difference between the standard Battlefield 4 and Battlefield 4 Digital Deluxe edition?
> 
> We talking add-ons mainly?


FWIW, if you order at Amazon you get one bonus Battlepack with the regular version anyway (compared to 3 with the deluxe edition). Not sure if that's an Amazon exclusive or not.


----------



## fatmario

Commander drops that bike. luckily i join server dice employee was commander there, i requested vehicle it drop it on me. i took the bike to elevator in C tower apparently its fits inside the elevator then ramp some one one top of tower c and jump down LOL. wish i had recorded that.


----------



## Krazee

Hmm amazon has both battlefield 4 for $59.99 + 5 credit and battlefield 4 premium for $49.99 + 5 credit so you pay around $110 upfront but get $10 back, not a bad deal.


----------



## Amhro

Lol, this video totally made me.

.


----------



## skupples

BWAAAAAHAHAHAHHA

commander, only "useful" in organized matches.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Lol, this video totally made me.
> 
> .


lol that is hilarious and so true


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Lol, this video totally made me.
> 
> .


I cant wait to drop a vehicle on a sniper ontop of a building


----------



## ihatelolcats

maybe that deal could be put into the OP


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I dont care if he is a OCN paid vendor or what I would rather not have advertisements and such in a website / thread not designed for this if they want to advertise start a advertising thread or something of the likes about subject or material they are advertising / selling and I am very sure I am not alone with this feeling if they keep this up it will turn up like youtube watch this advertisement before you can open or look into a thread or check messages and so on it is a slippery slope that once ball starts rolling / sliding down the hill it is over and goes to crap if you understand my term.


There is always the ignore button.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I cant wait to drop a vehicle on a sniper ontop of a building


This is exactly what I thought when I heard about this mode.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Anyone else get flashbacks to BF2 when you'd drop vehicles on the runway and watch jets taking off crash and burn into them?


Yeah, I'm glad they are bringing commander mode back. It added a nice dimension to BF2.


----------



## RandySavage

Well, I can confirm that a 4770k @ stock + gtx 780 (evga superclocked) + windows 8 pro 64 will rock and roll battlefield 4 to smoothness @ 1200p ultra/4xMSAA... looks like average in the 60s, but with lows in the upper 40s and highs in the 80s [using the in-game tool]. Just really, really consistent frames. The only time I can tell any dip is when the building falls, and even then it's completely playable... I've been really happy with my results. [dramatically better than my 6 core 1100t]

Also, out of curiosity, I'm only getting CPU temps in the 37-42C range under game load (at stock mind you)[27-30C idle], is this normal? I'm guessing the ASUS software is borked/inaccurate.


----------



## gtdavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I would have pre-ordered with you guys, but I got my game + prem for £55 via simplycd - which now have their price at £60, like yours.


That's up to you mate, you know what you do and hope you will choose us next time when we deliver a better deal


----------



## ihatelolcats

mexican origin was about $20 cheaper. but a bit risky i guess


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandySavage*
> 
> Well, I can confirm that a 4770k @ stock + gtx 780 (evga superclocked) + windows 8 pro 64 will rock and roll battlefield 4 to smoothness @ 1200p ultra/4xMSAA... looks like average in the 60s, but with lows in the upper 40s and highs in the 80s [using the in-game tool]. Just really, really consistent frames. The only time I can tell any dip is when the building falls, and even then it's completely playable... I've been really happy with my results. [dramatically better than my 6 core 1100t]
> 
> Also, out of curiosity, I'm only getting CPU temps in the 37-42C range under game load (at stock mind you)[27-30C idle], is this normal? I'm guessing the ASUS software is borked/inaccurate.


Use Core temp to monitor your CPU temps.
Those temps seem fine to me, especially seeing as you're on AUTO voltage, which usually bumps it to higher than it is supposed to be in the first place.


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandySavage*
> 
> Also, out of curiosity, I'm only getting CPU temps in the 37-42C range under game load (at stock mind you)[27-30C idle], is this normal? I'm guessing the ASUS software is borked/inaccurate.


Are you concerned that those temps are too high? What cpu cooler are you running? They look fine to me


----------



## RandySavage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Use Core temp to monitor your CPU temps.
> Those temps seem fine to me, especially seeing as you're on AUTO voltage, which usually bumps it to higher than it is supposed to be in the first place.


Thanks, will do. Curious about some more accurate readings. And yes, I'm virtually certain I'm @ default/auto voltage as I haven't messed with overclocking yet... hoping to get a mild OC w/o delidding.... something in the 4.2 vicinity.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> Are you concerned that those temps are too high? What cpu cooler are you running? They look fine to me


No, they seem low... h100i + sp120 (pull), w/ washers on the backplate (see build log). I haven't messed with the corsair link software to view pump speed and what not, but the rad fans and case fans are turned down low atm... I never get any components that can OC worth a crap, so maybe I can "win the lottery" with this one...


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtdavid*
> 
> Great, let me know if you need any help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's risky and illegal (known as "gray market").
> I wouldn't recommend that to anyone tbh.


Your site says the pre orders stop October 22, is this on your part or EA's? what will the prices be after then?


----------



## Upyourbucket

What are the game modes going to be in BF4? Ive read people saying things about 5 man squads.... Seeing as the last Battlefield game I played was BF2.... 5 man squads? WHAT???
So yeah.. what are the games modes? Will you be able to capture flags like in BF2?

Can someone answer this?


----------



## ihatelolcats

heard of google dude?


----------



## Upyourbucket

*BF4 Game Modes*
*CONQUEST*
Combat type: The definitive Battlefield mode - All-out vehicle warfare mixed with intense infantry action across land, air and sea
Designed for: 64 players (PC)
Commander mode: Optional
Conquest is the quintessential Battlefield mode and includes all-out vehicle warfare across land, air and sea. Engage in dogfights with jets, lay waste to the battlefield with tanks, patrol the rivers in attack boats, and engage in intense infantry combat. With its vast maps and wide array of available vehicles, Conquest truly lets you play your way. THIS is Battlefield!

The goal is simple; capture flags, eliminate enemy soldiers, and bring the enemy's ticket count down to zero. The best way to do that is to make sure you own a majority of the available flags on the map. To capture flags you must be within a specific range. The more flags your team controls the faster your enemies' respawn tickets will reduce. But be advised, your enemy can capture your flags at any time, turning the table and putting you on the offensive. The first team to bleed their opponent's respawn tickets to zero are the victors.

*DOMINATION*
Combat type: Fast-paced infantry variant of Conquest
Designed for: 20 players (PC)
Commander mode: No
Domination is an intense, infantry only game mode that made its debut in Battlefield 3: Close Quarters. While sharing many of the elements of Conquest (capturing flags, bleeding your enemies' tickets to zero), Domination is tighter and more focused. You'll never be far from a flag, which means you'll be constantly on the move and constantly in the thick of the action.

In contrast to Conquest, capturing flags is much quicker in Domination, and the ticket count is lower than in Conquest. You also lose tickets more slowly if you own a minority of the bases. This means that every kill made in Domination means much more for the outcome of the entire match than it does in Conquest.

*OBLITERATION*
Combat type: Mad dash in vehicles and on foot to deliver explosives
Designed for: 32 players (PC)
Commander mode: Optional
We call this the "Battlefield Moments Generator". One of the two new game modes in Battlefield 4, Obliteration is definitely the most explosive! In Obliteration, a bomb spawns at a random location on the map. Both teams must fight to pick up the bomb, drop it off at one of their opponent's three objectives, arm it, and destroy the objective. Once a bomb has detonated, the next one randomly spawns in a new location and the chaos starts all over. The game lasts until one team has detonated the other team's three objectives. Obliteration can be devastatingly quick or a harrowing tug of war depending on how good your team is at staying together and delivering the bomb. Like most other game modes, there is usually also a time limit in place to make sure the match does not go on for too long.

Compared to Conquest, the action in Obliteration tends to be heavily focused on wherever the bomb is located. Since there's only one bomb at a time, you will often find yourself going from attacker to defender in the blink of an eye. You need to be able to predict enemy movement to defend at the right place at the right time and reclaim the offensive - or intercept the enemy to reclaim possession of the bomb. The constantly shifting playing field from offense to defense is partly inspired by American football - with the detonation of an enemy installation being the Battlefield equivalent of scoring a touchdown.

*DEFUSE*
Combat type: Competitive close quarters combat
Designed for: 5 vs. 5 players (PC)
Commander mode: No
The other new game mode making its debut in Battlefield 4, Defuse is a highly competitive and lethal. Each player is given a single life per round, every shot fired having the potential to drastically change the outcome. Teams can win by eliminating the enemy squad, or arming and detonating a military objective that they own (similar to the M-COM stations in Rush mode.)

Built from the ground up and designed to cater to the most competitive Battlefield players, Defuse provides a distinctly new flavor to Battlefield that stands in stark contrast to other modes like Rush and Conquest. Each player can only be revived once per round, and players who have been eliminated will be following the rest of the showdown from the sidelines.

*TEAM DEATHMATCH*
Combat type: The classic shooter mode, Battlefield 4 style
Designed for: 20 players (PC)
Commander mode: No
Few game modes are as instantly recognizable as Team Deathmatch. The setup is deliciously simple: two teams face off in combat, with the first team to reach a preset number of kills emerging victorious. There's nothing more to it - it's the perfect game mode for when you're short on time and crave instant action.

*RUSH*
Combat type: Fight deep into enemy territory by detonating their M-COM stations
Designed for: 32 players (PC)
Commander mode: Optional
Another signature Battlefield multiplayer mode, Rush is an asymmetrical struggle between Attackers and Defenders. The goal is for the attacking team to arm and destroy two MCOM stations in each zone of the map. The defending team must stop this from happening before the run out of respawns. If the attacking team is successful, two more MCOM stations are spawned deeper on the map. Rush continues until the attacking team has destroyed all six of their enemies MCOMs, or when the defending team has successfully bled the attacking team's respawn tickets dry. Often, a game of Rush will take you through a number of different environments, each asking you to reconsider your tactics and your loadout.
*
SQUAD DEATHMATCH*
Combat type: Four squads fight on the ground with limited vehicle support in a race to the top of the leaderboard
Designed for: 20 players (PC)
Commander mode: No
In Squad Deathmatch, four squads face off in a battle to the top of the leaderboard. The first squad to reach the preset number of kills in each round is declared the winner. Squad Death Match is a mode that takes the immediate action from Team Deathmatch and doubles the number of participating teams to deliver an intense battle to see who will emerge victorious.


----------



## Stay Puft

Has anyone used "Game Servers" for hosting before? Any good?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Anyone else notice this thread get temp locked?

Anyway - had a few beast rounds to finish off the BETA - finally achieved rank 10 too!



Check out my pimp boat


----------



## Arizonian

Thread reopened after cleaning. Just keep moving on topic. All good.


----------



## skupples

awwww, i missed out on some flames?! =( i'm always too slow. Good thing i'm notta fire fighter.









Nice boat Dubbed! I'm really looking forward to some serious organized warfare when bf4 goes live.

pre-made vs pug is boring, and i'm easily board by hopping into random multi-player. I need structure in my simulated warfare!

hmmm.... Just noticed one of my posts was removed in the cleanup, had no idea i was in error/breaking the rules, if this is the case please inform me of my actions VIA PM Arizonian.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> awwww, i missed out on some flames?! =( i'm always too slow. Good thing i'm notta fire fighter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice boat Dubbed! I'm really looking forward to some serious organized warfare when bf4 goes live.
> 
> pre-made vs pug is boring, and i'm easily board by hopping into random multi-player. I need structure in my simulated warfare!


Cheers and yup!
I signed up today to:
http://levelbf.com/

After watching JackFrags' vid playing 32v32 in a competitive environment.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> awwww, i missed out on some flames?! =( i'm always too slow. Good thing i'm notta fire fighter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice boat Dubbed! I'm really looking forward to some serious organized warfare when bf4 goes live.
> 
> pre-made vs pug is boring, and i'm easily board by hopping into random multi-player. I need structure in my simulated warfare!
> 
> hmmm.... Just noticed one of my posts was removed in the cleanup, had no idea i was in error/breaking the rules, if this is the case please inform me of my actions VIA PM Arizonian.


alot of posts were removed especially anything involving not supporting this site turning into what other social media / pc gaming / and in general any popular websites has become nowdays and that is a huge advertisment watch this advertisement before you can do this or that which is next step this will become on this site if they allow the advertising on this site to continue. look at youtube / facebook / google / myspace / yahoo / twitter and many more they all started out like this site before the advertising came to be dominant in the sites and now it is starting to come over into this one which as I said before is a slippery slope.

PLZ understand this I am not trying to start a fight or anything just trying to point out this is how all other sites were corrupted to point of what they are now this site is one of the last ones left that isn't taken over by advertising.

Basically us the users of the site are responsible for not supporting the site turning into what other sites have and it is our responsibility to try to show we dont support that route or do not want those habits or tactics to take root.


----------



## skupples

I own a premium account for a reason.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> alot of posts were removed especially anything involving not supporting this site turning into what other social media / pc gaming / and in general any popular websites has become nowdays and that is a huge advertisment watch this advertisement before you can do this or that which is next step this will become on this site if they allow the advertising on this site to continue. look at youtube / facebook / google / myspace / yahoo / twitter and many more they all started out like this site before the advertising came to be dominant in the sites and now it is starting to come over into this one which as I said before is a slippery slope.
> 
> PLZ understand this I am not trying to start a fight or anything just trying to point out this is how all other sites were corrupted to point of what they are now this site is one of the last ones left that isn't taken over by advertising.


I think you'll find yourself, like me, disappointed in the direction ocn is going. Nothing me or you can do about it though, as far as I'm concerned, after what I just experi enced








Bk to bf4 what are you guys going to play in the mean time before it comes out? I won't be touching bf3, unless I go on a knife only sever, which reminds me of good old days


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> alot of posts were removed especially anything involving not supporting this site turning into what other social media / pc gaming / and in general any popular websites has become nowdays and that is a huge advertisment watch this advertisement before you can do this or that which is next step this will become on this site if they allow the advertising on this site to continue. look at youtube / facebook / google / myspace / yahoo / twitter and many more they all started out like this site before the advertising came to be dominant in the sites and now it is starting to come over into this one which as I said before is a slippery slope.
> 
> PLZ understand this I am not trying to start a fight or anything just trying to point out this is how all other sites were corrupted to point of what they are now this site is one of the last ones left that isn't taken over by advertising.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you'll find yourself, like me, disappointed in the direction ocn is going. Nothing me or you can do about it though, as far as I'm concerned, after what I just experienced
Click to expand...

what did you experience if it is not wise to actually post about it PM me about the situation.


----------



## Jodiuh

So beta ends @ 10am UTC. Which means 3am for those of us in hell...I mean Phoenix.









Changed my Origin to offer a better insight as to what you're in store for if you hop on ts.ocngaming.net via Teamspeak.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/jodiuh/111%20phone%20camera%20pics/Capture.jpg


----------



## CallsignVega

What does everyone think of BF4 vs BF3? I am a fairly decent BF3 player (around 800 SPM) and I will provide some thoughts:

1. I know DICE love's the so called "realistic" washed-out look, but it's even worse than BF3 in that regard.

2. Controls are about the same which is nice.

3. I prefer the map system of BF3. It allowed a super-small minimap, or you could blow it up in the corner to a great size, zoom in/out. Now you either have a mini-map with slow zooming, or a map that takes up your entire screen. Seems like a step backwards.

4. Every new BF game feels like they took a step to close the gap between good players and bad. I call this the "everyones a winner soccer-mom effect". A perfect example of this is vehicle's running out of ammo. Is this change really needed? In BF3 say in a solo tank, based on skill out could outgun and destroy 2-3 opposing tanks. Now I get four shoots before a huge reload time? Is that really necessary?

5. I really wish there was some Hardcore servers in the Beta. All of those silly bright icons all over the place make me want to stab my eyes out.

6. Assault has limited rezzing, another change to close the skill gap.

7. I do like the greater destruction in BF4 and weather. I thought BF3 was a step backwards compared to BF:BC2 in that regard.

8. The graphics to me don't really seem much better than BF3. I know it's a beta, but the CPU strain in some areas isn't commensurate with the in-game demand.

9. BF4 really needed a 128 player option on PC with the huge maps.

10. Commander mode; is someone really going to be sitting on their couch with an ipad clicking on icons versus actually playing the game? Really?

11. I do like the blood splatter effect better, but more gore overall would have been a plus. Tired of kid ratings and all of that jazz.

12. I do like spectator mode to check for cheaters.

13. The rubber band effect while driving vehicles over stuff is pretty bad. Hopefully just a beta thing.

14. Beeping vehicle health status is better than a vehicle health bar at the bottom right that requires you to take your eyes off the action.

15. Doesn't seem they have addressed camping much. Still half the players on any given map are just sitting on tops of buildings sniping.

16. I haven't really explored the option to have the game map open on a tablet or second monitor. Could anyone knowledgeable go over that?

To me it feels like BF4 is a sidegrade over BF3. It does some things better, some things worse. Not sure if I have more "fun" playing BF4. What are your guys thoughts?


----------



## rickcooperjr

all in all I say 50/50 on the things I like over BF3 and things I dont like on BF4 alot I like that they changed and just as much I truly dont like that they changed in my eyes they changed alot of things that really didnt need changed yet they still did it anyway and I am sure theyre going to get flak over it and may change some of it back to be like BF3 who knows.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> all in all I say 50/50 on the things I like over BF3 and things I dont like on BF4 alot I like that they changed and just as much I truly dont like that they changed in my eyes they changed alot of things that really didnt need changed yet they still did it anyway and I am sure theyre going to get flak over it and may change some of it back to be like BF3 who knows.


Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like? who knows*.*


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> What does everyone think of BF4 vs BF3? I am a fairly decent BF3 player (around 800 SPM) and I will provide some thoughts:
> 
> 1. I know DICE love's the so called "realistic" washed-out look, but it's even worse than BF3 in that regard.
> 
> 2. Controls are about the same which is nice.
> 
> 3. I prefer the map system of BF3. It allowed a super-small minimap, or you could blow it up in the corner to a great size, zoom in/out. Now you either have a mini-map with slow zooming, or a map that takes up your entire screen. Seems like a step backwards.
> 
> 4. Every new BF game feels like they took a step to close the gap between good players and bad. I call this the "everyones a winner soccer-mom effect". A perfect example of this is vehicle's running out of ammo. Is this change really needed? In BF3 say in a solo tank, based on skill out could outgun and destroy 2-3 opposing tanks. Now I get four shoots before a huge reload time? Is that really necessary?
> 
> 5. I really wish there was some Hardcore servers in the Beta. All of those silly bright icons all over the place make me want to stab my eyes out.
> 
> 6. Assault has limited rezzing, another change to close the skill gap.
> 
> 7. I do like the greater destruction in BF4 and weather. I thought BF3 was a step backwards compared to BF:BC2 in that regard.
> 
> 8. The graphics to me don't really seem much better than BF3. I know it's a beta, but the CPU strain in some areas isn't commensurate with the in-game demand.
> 
> 9. BF4 really needed a 128 player option on PC with the huge maps.
> 
> 10. Commander mode; is someone really going to be sitting on their couch with an ipad clicking on icons versus actually playing the game? Really?
> 
> 11. I do like the blood splatter effect better, but more gore overall would have been a plus. Tired of kid ratings and all of that jazz.
> 
> 12. I do like spectator mode to check for cheaters.
> 
> 13. The rubber band effect while driving vehicles over stuff is pretty bad. Hopefully just a beta thing.
> 
> 14. Beeping vehicle health status is better than a vehicle health bar at the bottom right that requires you to take your eyes off the action.
> 
> 15. Doesn't seem they have addressed camping much. Still half the players on any given map are just sitting on tops of buildings sniping.
> 
> 16. I haven't really explored the option to have the game map open on a tablet or second monitor. Could anyone knowledgeable go over that?
> 
> To me it feels like BF4 is a sidegrade over BF3. It does some things better, some things worse. Not sure if I have more "fun" playing BF4. What are your guys thoughts?


Agree with everything. I think they should have developed bad company 3 and not rushed bf4. BF3 would have been fine for another year or two. Just develop more maps


----------



## skupples

#4 is what drove me out of the MMO genre, Vega.
#5 Why I stopped playing beta after one night.
#10: Yes, people w/o a pc or x360, but an ipad.








#15: sigh... Has anyone? (in come's camper, bro you can run, i'll lay on top of a building)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like? who knows*.*


What?





















?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> #4 is what drove me out of the MMO genre, Vega.
> #5 Why I stopped playing beta after one night.
> #10: Yes, people w/o a pc or x360, but an ipad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #15: sigh... Has anyone? (in come's camper, bro you can run, i'll lay on top of a building)
> What?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Most people can't handle hardcore mode. They need the 3D spotting and health regeneration. Without it they're horrible


----------



## rickcooperjr

I want to say this they have truly dumbed the mechanics of the game to nearly non talented noob lvl can get insane kill streaks and the way they made everyone have bright flourescent icons and such is like everyone running around and saying shoot me shoot me all at once. I feel they have truly just about killed the Battle field game franchise with this game so far.

I also dont like how unrealistic the kills and kill shots are add to fact the vehicles dont act like they should they either act to light and slip when they should be heavy and slide everywhere or grip like they are cemented in place when they should be light and agile and slip around basically cant hardly manuever them. I have rode in tanks and many military vehicles when they were doing training maneuvers / hardcore multi terrain wide open throttle testing and such and trust me they dont act like they do in this game at all. basically they need to go back thru game remove the bright icons over everyones heads get weapons and vehicles to drive and shoot properly and main thing the kill shots setup proper im sorry I have killed many people by shooting them in the foot or hand and actually got 1 shot kills this way so yes there are serious issues.

when I was 16 I lived on a military base with my uncle which did alot of the testing and maneuvers training on new equipment in the prototype phase for US military and trust me they did some insane testing submerging tanks in ponds and driving them thru them. They also would do hitting the ponds wide open throttle at 40+ MPH and skipping across them so hard on the water it made your guts hurt. He even did alot of the vertical tip over / flip tests involving wide open slamming almost into vertical hillsides where the tanks and such would bounce and stand on the tail or nose they also did rollover testing and such where they purposely rolled tanks and such over sideways. They did drop tests dropping abrahm tanks and such from 5-15+ feet off ground or at full speed over a basically a 5-15+ft cliffs. I remember the road course testing went a few times on that run where they rolled thru buildings and over cars and such at wide open throttle nearly top speed they pushed them so hard in road course they usually destroyed the tracks or rubber pads on the tracks they use on some of them for road purposes.

A few videos on just tank testing http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Njb7JiEh6tY / tank jumping test and submersion test http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hjl-CDpDP9g http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdXAH1y9cfw I coukld find more but these will give you an idea this is what my uncle did and I got to watch and in a few instances actually ride along.

I know the killshots were foot or hand shots because I seen impacts and seen the bullet splatter / fragment at a solid 100FPS or so on 2560x1600 res with game fully maxxed settings you can truly see this stuff well I wish it would allow me to run 7680x1600 eyefinity but game goes crazy if I even try or attempt to force it and so on.


----------



## CannedBullets

Weird, beta crashed on me. Then a few minutes later the same server I was on (I rejoined) kicked every one. Welp That's enough beta for one night. Can't wait for the full game.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> What does everyone think of BF4 vs BF3? I am a fairly decent BF3 player (around 800 SPM) and I will provide some thoughts:
> 
> 10. Commander mode; is someone really going to be sitting on their couch with an ipad clicking on icons versus actually playing the game? Really?


I really liked commander mode in BF2 - it added another dimension to the game, especially on a server where people actually play together instead of just lone-wolfing. A good commander could make a big difference in the game.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I really liked commander mode in BF2 - it added another dimension to the game, especially on a server where people actually play together instead of just lone-wolfing. A good commander could make a big difference in the game.


Agreed, now a-day's the loanwofl/rambo seems to be the norm on pug servers. People literally get upset when trying to utilize commander mode. "dont tell me what to do, you dont know me"


----------



## Quesenek

After logging about 14 and a half hours into the beta and unlocking every gun class except the shotguns which honestly would have been worse than useless on that map unless you camped flags.
I have to say I'm more than hopelessly addicted to this game. It may have some flaws but I honestly wasn't looking for them I was just enjoying the game which I think everyone here has forgotten that it really is simply a game for you to have fun with. I just got to unlock one battlepack and simply unlocking just one camo has me looking forward to getting and unlocking more battlepacks in the final release. Everything about the beta has me wishing I didn't have to wait 2 weeks for the release


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakenfeng;1040285286*
> Anyone else think the solider voiceovers were better in BF3? I'm typically not one for swearing but the BF4 soliders seem to lack any enthusiasm in what they're saying.


We gotta make the soccer moms happy. No swearing you potty mouth! Also, you cannot have enthusiasm for killing. Killing is bad..

Tonight got about five disconnected from EA and server timeouts. It's simply amazing after all of these years the same stupid problems plague all DICE/EA games.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> We gotta make the soccer moms happy. No swearing you potty mouth! Also, you cannot have enthusiasm for killing. Killing is bad..
> 
> Tonight got about five disconnected from EA and server timeouts. It's simply amazing after all of these years the same stupid problems plague all DICE/EA games.


Instantly made me think of BC2 when the US soldier kills a Russian guy and says "That was for my Homie"


----------



## TriviumKM

Can't stand how sluggish and clunky BF4 solidiers feel, needs to be more responsive and fluid. I understand it's to reflect weight, but the way DICE implemented it makes it feel like the character's 400 pounds carrying another 100 pounds of equipment.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> Can't stand how sluggish and clunky BF4 solidiers feel, needs to be more responsive and fluid. I understand it's to reflect weight, but the way DICE implemented it makes it feel like the character's 400 pounds carrying another 100 pounds of equipment.


Don't forget about tripping over those 1cm high rocks and invisible obstacles on the ground.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> Can't stand how sluggish and clunky BF4 solidiers feel, needs to be more responsive and fluid. I understand it's to reflect weight, but the way DICE implemented it makes it feel like the character's 400 pounds carrying another 100 pounds of equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget about tripping over those 1cm high rocks and invisible obstacles on the ground.
Click to expand...

ROFL! My favorite is the conveyor belt thingie on the roof of bravo that can't be scaled...and then when I try to run behind I get stuck.









2.5 hrs to go. Anybody wanna join me?

origin: twerks4money

I'm in teamspeak @ ts.ocngaming.net too.

Cheers!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> Can't stand how sluggish and clunky BF4 solidiers feel, needs to be more responsive and fluid. I understand it's to reflect weight, but the way DICE implemented it makes it feel like the character's 400 pounds carrying another 100 pounds of equipment.


Gotta say this stuck out to me too. I didn't really think about it, but as someone who played Quake/Tribes/CS it's like holy god why can't i strafe


----------



## xutnubu

I played a few obliteration games today. Had a lot of fun.

Beta ends at 04:00 AM here. That's enough BF4 for now.

I'm still not convinced. My main problems or things that need to get checked, as other people have stated above:

*-*Killing doesn't feel as satisfying as in BF3, when you hit someone, the sound of your gun and the way your opponent gets affected by that, I don't know, it doesn't feel the same.

*-*Suppression: definitely an improvement, no more random spread, but for some reason I still find it difficult to handle, too much shaking. Perhaps I'm already traumatized because of BF3's crappy suppression. It has caused me PTSD and whenever I get suppressed I just decide to run away because I think there's no way I'm getting out alive of that situation.

*-*Not sure if just me but I'm having trouble spotting enemies, not as in pressing Q, but actually seeing them in contrast to the background. Doritos are definitely too big.

*-*Sniper rifles feel too easy to use. I got several quick headshots in these last rounds I played.

*-*The animations and the "weight" of the soldiers. Once again, the initial sprinting animation that goes for around 0.7 seconds is so annoying. And the soldiers just feel too heavy.

*-*Vehicles seem to get disabled too fast, at 50% or something.

*-*Destruction, meh. Same as BF3. What's the difference apart from the levelution event? You can destroy columns, walls and some entrances but that's all.

*-*Roofs and elevators. Do I need to say more?

*-*Recoil seems extremely easy to handle, even with the LMGs.

*-*I got revived like 5 times only. People are not equipping the defibrillator. I don't know, I feel like the new approach is good. For some reason most people don't like it.

*-*Lame bullet tracers. Really, what's the purpose of this? When you get hit you can't even see the tracer. And if you're the one shooting why would you like to see where you're shooting if you should know already? When the bullet hits something there's dust that goes up. I don't even think the tracers extend to a far distance, which can be helpful if you want to adjust your scope for long kills, but doesn't that make it too easy?

*-*The killcam sucks. Just let us choose between that new killcam and BF3's kc. I want to see my enemy's camos and want them to see mine B)

*-*Those binoculars are a really cool gadget but lock-on distance for ground vehicles should be reduced to 200m and 275m for air vehicles.

*-*The repairing icon still gets invisible when repairing. I mean this problem has been there for years now.

Things I like:

*-*They fixed suppression (kinda).

*-*Netcode feels improved.

*-*Recon class seems more useful.

*-*No more C4 spam since the Support class doesn't have C4.

*-*The spawn screen is better.

*-*A lot of attachments and more personalization.

*-*Obliteration is really fun.

*-*OP guns spread around the map.

*-*Easier to use commo-rose and 'orders system'

*-*Scale for the HUD. Really helpful for adjusting the map size. It was too small at 1080p in BF3.

*-*One press for Sprinting.

*-*Chat enabled at the end of rounds.

*-*The reloading system.


----------



## Forceman

The revive timer seems really short. I think that's why so few revives, I tried a bunch but I couldn't hardly ever get there in time.


----------



## HeatPwnz

Hello... Here is my BF4 beta tribute video... Just to relax yourself after a hard day of working or playing...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Bf3 is glorified cod.
Bf4 is battlefield.
That's as much as I'll have to say. I won't be touching bf3, and will also be uninstalling it.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Bf3 is glorified cod.
> Bf4 is battlefield.
> That's as much as I'll have to say. I won't be touching bf3, and will also be uninstalling it.


And on that note

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6I9NKoG-avU


----------



## Outcasst




----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> And on that note
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6I9NKoG-avU


there's reasons why I'm not subscribed to him.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> there's reasons why I'm not subscribed to him.


Regardless of you tuber flavour, the topic is pretty relevant. I just find it interesting the people I have seen complaining in numerous forums regards the "skill cap" with the weapons in Bf4 being dumbed down from Bf3 regarding recoil/spread are also the ones who used only maybe 3 guns in Bf3 M16/Aek etc . Definition of ironic?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Regardless of you tuber flavour, the topic is pretty relevant. I just find it interesting the people I have seen complaining in numerous forums regards the "skill cap" with the weapons in Bf4 being dumbed down from Bf3 regarding recoil/spread are also the ones who used only maybe 3 guns in Bf3 M16/Aek etc . Definition of ironic?


as I replied on his video: I feel as if the title of your video is misleading.
It should be: Do two of the BETA guns in BF4 BETA, make it feel like COD.
Watch his video again, and see if he talks about anything other than the ak12 and ac guns. Those two need to be toned down, and after that's done, where's the similarity to cod? Silly, attention grabbing video if you ask me


----------



## EliteReplay

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo i wanted to play BF4 beta today what?


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo i wanted to play BF4 beta today what?


No game for you! Two weeks! Next!


----------



## Jodiuh

Game shutdown @ 10:02AM UTC.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I had about 15 hours in the beta... I think it got boring after the map became used up, by that I mean there just wasn't a whole lot to do in it anymore...
I feel like sniping is a lot more difficult! way more! netcode seems more responsive to actual hits. guns are more powerful and more realistic even for normal mode. tanks need a huge buff! I find it so unrealistic that I can have a tank shell hit 2feet from an enemy and they live...

hopefully they roll out some huge CPU implementations to boost performance. I thought 100% CPU usage for 4.5ghz was stupid IMHO...


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I had about 15 hours in the beta... I think it got boring after the map became used up, by that I mean there just wasn't a whole lot to do in it anymore...
> I feel like sniping is a lot more difficult! way more! netcode seems more responsive to actual hits. guns are more powerful and more realistic even for normal mode. tanks need a huge buff! I find it so unrealistic that I can have a tank shell hit 2feet from an enemy and they live...
> 
> hopefully they roll out some huge CPU implementations to boost performance. I thought 100% CPU usage for 4.5ghz was stupid IMHO...


1. I think the tanks are like that because it is dice attacking us for using the AA tank on just infantry.

2. I think they are aiming to get the most usage out of more threads. I'm on an i7 4702HQ at 2.9Ghz Turbo and i get 90% usage. I think you really need an i7 or an 8320. I don't blame them for this because this tech is available on pcs and consoles have 8 cores as well. It actually makes sense for once. You skimped 100 dollars on the cpu and it is going to catch up sooner just like it should have.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

100% on what cpu?
For me I was between 40 to 60% with ht enabled on my I7 3770k.
Also what os are you on?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I had about 15 hours in the beta... I think it got boring after the map became used up, by that I mean there just wasn't a whole lot to do in it anymore...
> I feel like sniping is a lot more difficult! way more! netcode seems more responsive to actual hits. guns are more powerful and more realistic even for normal mode. tanks need a huge buff! I find it so unrealistic that I can have a tank shell hit 2feet from an enemy and they live...
> 
> hopefully they roll out some huge CPU implementations to boost performance. I thought 100% CPU usage for 4.5ghz was stupid IMHO...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I think the tanks are like that because it is dice attacking us for using the AA tank on just infantry.
> 
> 2. I think they are aiming to get the most usage out of more threads. I'm on an i7 4702HQ at 2.9Ghz Turbo and i get 90% usage. I think you really need an i7 or an 8320. I don't blame them for this because this tech is available on pcs and consoles have 8 cores as well. It actually makes sense for once. You skimped 100 dollars on the cpu and it is going to catch up sooner just like it should have.
Click to expand...

One OCNer has already tested and found HT to have performance losses on his 4770K on Windows 8. But we need more results and a retail game to know for sure.

Tho "skimped" on ones CPU purchase is kind of rude...


----------



## XKaan

Overall I enjoyed the beta and will enjoy the full game. My only complaints after my limited time in the beta (5-6 hours)

1.) Too easy to get stuck on small debris etc.
2.) On-Screen markers are way too big - to the point where they block enemies that are behind them. (Any way to minimize or disable?) It's a bit too much hand holding as well..are they really needed?
3.) Graphics are great, but a bit washed out to the point where enemies at distance are hard to see. (playing maxed at 2560x1440)

Aside from that I think it's going to be a good game...


----------



## BigMack70

Really liked the Beta... played this beta more than BF3 and I've owned BF3 for almost a year... this game felt much more like BF2 to me (and that's a very good thing IMO).

This is the first multiplayer shooter I've been excited about in a long time, can't wait for the final release. Even if it's as buggy as the beta, I think I will really enjoy it. Pre-order placed


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Most people can't handle hardcore mode. They need the 3D spotting and health regeneration. Without it they're horrible


Funny joke. HC is filled with bads who have slow reaction times and low accuracy. They need to kill in 1-2 shots because they miss all the rest. Not to mention semi-auto snipers, shotguns, and bipod LMGs are more annoying on "hardcore." It's a breeding ground for the unskilled to make them feel like they're good. There's a reason why the main game isn't HC and HC isn't as widely played.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Overall I enjoyed the beta and will enjoy the full game. My only complaints after my limited time in the beta (5-6 hours)
> 
> 1.) Too easy to get stuck on small debris etc.
> 2.) On-Screen markers are way too big - to the point where they block enemies that are behind them. (Any way to minimize or disable?) It's a bit too much hand holding as well..are they really needed?
> 3.) Graphics are great, but a bit washed out to the point where enemies at distance are hard to see. (playing maxed at 2560x1440)
> 
> Aside from that I think it's going to be a good game...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Really liked the Beta... played this beta more than BF3 and I've owned BF3 for almost a year... this game felt much more like BF2 to me (and that's a very good thing IMO).
> 
> This is the first multiplayer shooter I've been excited about in a long time, can't wait for the final release. Even if it's as buggy as the beta, I think I will really enjoy it. Pre-order placed


AGREED! You shouldn't have to jump over anything unless there's nothing to stand on.


----------



## Jodiuh

Alright, fess up. Which one of you took a 2 week vaca for the beta?

https://db.tt/DF85BVK5


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Alright, fess up. Which one of you took a 2 week vaca for the beta?
> 
> https://db.tt/DF85BVK5


I didn't even take a day. I logged 8 hours in the beta, the biggest turn off for me on the beta was the lack of scope options.


----------



## dealio

so long farewell bf4beta









now i can play gta online in peace


----------



## XKaan

The beta was fun, but IDK about 100 hours in the same map fun....


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Sig rig. i5-2500k @ 4.5ghz 1866ram, gtx670 @ 1254core 7300mem. fresh win8 install, all on ssds...


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Sig rig. i5-2500k @ 4.5ghz 1866ram, gtx670 @ 1254core 7300mem. fresh win8 install, all on ssds...


What about it?

I just really hope they were testing the crap out of beta so when it's released it's a much better game. I was slightly disappointed. Less so than the BF3 beta, it was absolute garbage compared to what BF3 became.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> What about it?
> 
> I just really hope they were testing the crap out of beta so when it's released it's a much better game. I was slightly disappointed. Less so than the BF3 beta, it was absolute garbage compared to what BF3 became.


previous page, I get 100% usage all the time...its kinda annoying. my GPU is only at 85% power, CPU is bottlenecked...


----------



## theturbofd

> @TheRA1DER Battlerecorder not needed for competitive gaming btw. Demorecorder is the one and you have that with fraps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Daniel Matros (@zh1nt0)


October 14, 2013

Yea zh1nt0 is definitely ******ed.


----------



## BulletSponge

Knife kill, check.
Repair tool kill (infantry and vehicle), check.
Defib kill, check.

It was a good beta while it lasted









Edit- a fully charged defib drops 'em quick.


----------



## SDBolts619

Ahh, two week layoff until the fun starts. Just happens that my wife leaves on a trip with her folks on November 1st and returns on the 5th. Little does she know that I'm taking PTO days on the first and 4th and plan on doing nearly nothing other than BF4. Hopefully my daughter doesn't have much homework that weekend, because I plan to turn her loose on YouTube for the whole weekend...


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Alright, fess up. Which one of you took a 2 week vaca for the beta?
> 
> https://db.tt/DF85BVK5


Dat is some dedication right there!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Sig rig. i5-2500k @ 4.5ghz 1866ram, gtx670 @ 1254core 7300mem. fresh win8 install, all on ssds...


win8 had higher cpu usage for me and disabling ht even more so & caused the gpu to stutter


----------



## 352227

ah here what do I do now with no BF4 beta??

might just become an alcoholic


----------



## Krazee

Hmm I had 2500k @ 4.0 ghz and no issues...


----------



## RandySavage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> ah here what do I do now with no BF4 beta??
> 
> might just become an alcoholic


Battlefield 3! Practice makes perfect and it's the best simulator you'll get for BF4... Also, for those of us with new rigs, it will be important to use for testing/troubleshooting. If it runs BF3 well, then in most cases, it will at least run BF4...

I literally never had a hangup, crash, etc. through quite a few hours of the beta on the new rig... If the launch version plays this well, then I'll be happy!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I feel as if bf3 is BAD practice for bf4. Seriously feels different and takes to adjust going from one or the other


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Funny joke. HC is filled with bads who have slow reaction times and low accuracy. They need to kill in 1-2 shots because they miss all the rest. Not to mention semi-auto snipers, shotguns, and bipod LMGs are more annoying on "hardcore." It's a breeding ground for the unskilled to make them feel like they're good. There's a reason why the main game isn't HC and HC isn't as widely played.


Hardcore isnt widely played because its harder and people love to preserve their KD on the standard noob friendly setting. I refuse to play BF4 in anything but hardcore mode.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I feel as if bf3 is BAD practice for bf4. Seriously feels different and takes to adjust going from one or the other


Yup, I can't get myself to play BF3 again


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Yup, I can't get myself to play BF3 again


BF3 is officially dead to me


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Hardcore isnt widely played because its harder and people love to preserve their KD on the standard noob friendly setting. I refuse to play BF4 in anything but hardcore mode.


I always try to play bf3 in hc mode...except there are almost 0 servers left in hc mode...its the best...


----------



## SDBolts619

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I always try to play bf3 in hc mode...except there are almost 0 servers left in hc mode...its the best...


Totally agree. The clan I switched to (Right to Rebel) still has 3 HC servers active. We'll definitely have some for BF4 as well.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I always try to play bf3 in hc mode...except there are almost 0 servers left in hc mode...its the best...


I already preordered a 70 man BF4 server so if you want to play some HC on day 1 it'll be up


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Hardcore isnt widely played because its harder and people love to preserve their KD on the standard noob friendly setting. I refuse to play BF4 in anything but hardcore mode.


lol, actually, hardcore is that one with noob friendly settings, because most of players can't even aim properly and prefer spray n pray


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Regardless of you tuber flavour, the topic is pretty relevant. I just find it interesting the people I have seen complaining in numerous forums regards the "skill cap" with the weapons in Bf4 being dumbed down from Bf3 regarding recoil/spread are also the ones who used only maybe 3 guns in Bf3 M16/Aek etc . Definition of ironic?
> 
> 
> 
> as I replied on his video: I feel as if the title of your video is misleading.
> It should be: Do two of the BETA guns in BF4 BETA, make it feel like COD.
> Watch his video again, and see if he talks about anything other than the ak12 and ac guns. Those two need to be toned down, and after that's done, where's the similarity to cod? Silly, attention grabbing video if you ask me
Click to expand...

Doesn't matter if his title is wrong. I don't like his videos but he made some valid points.

I knew TTK was too low, that's why you feel people drop you almost instantly. Supposedly is because damage drop-off is different from BF3. They need to tweak that.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Hardcore isnt widely played because its harder and people love to preserve their KD on the standard noob friendly setting. I refuse to play BF4 in anything but hardcore mode.


same here, no cross hairs (don't need them), no health regen, no vehicle regen, TTK is proper, NO 3D SPOTTING, OR AKA NEWB DORRITO SPAMMING lol


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> What about it?
> 
> I just really hope they were testing the crap out of beta so when it's released it's a much better game. I was slightly disappointed. Less so than the BF3 beta, it was absolute garbage compared to what BF3 became.


It confuses me, because all accounts state that this is a pre-e3 demo of the game. Maybe they learned a thing or two though.

My biggest issue with BF4 was the UI. So many little icons on the screen, it was hard to see who I was shooting @ in close range.


----------



## Ponycar

I enjoyed it, I'll buy it and I'm counting on nvidia to squeeze enough performance from my gtx 590 at least until Maxwell arrives. I have no problem turning down some eye candy but I have noticed my airflow is total crap. I'm ditching my current case fans and trying out those high static pressure fans from corsair.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> as I replied on his video: I feel as if the title of your video is misleading.
> It should be: Do two of the BETA guns in BF4 BETA, make it feel like COD.
> Watch his video again, and see if he talks about anything other than the ak12 and ac guns. Those two need to be toned down, and after that's done, where's the similarity to cod? Silly, attention grabbing video if you ask me


Yeah I saw the video also and was thinking the same thing, how could BF4 even be similar to COD?
The whole strategy to COD is to learn routes and vantage points if one person knows the maps backwards and forwards he alone can win against the other team no problem(I know, I've been that guy before).
BF is so totally different in that there are no specific routes that one person should take maybe there is a tank in your way, or maybe not? BF is a constantly changing battlefield where you have to be ready for everything and cannot tell ahead of time what to be ready for.
I do agree that it is ironic to be asking if BF4 is similar to COD when you only use guns with the best stats and no recoil. That in itself is why I do not care to watch much videos from these guys more than strategy videos, they make themselves look like battlefield gods when they are actually nothing more than COD players in disguise that worry about nothing but their KD which is apparent especially with XFactor because he constantly hits the tab key.


----------



## skupples

both games have guns. Obv bf4 is COD clone.

(for a gun in a game to have the name of an IRL gun, it requires paying the maker of the gun)


----------



## IAmDay

Good bye Battlefield 4 Beta. You won't be missed


----------



## ihatelolcats

lol hardcore is not "easier"
it takes fewer hits to kill someone but it also takes fewer hits to get killed...
and you dont have markers showing every enemy in advance so you have to actually be aware of the game instead of just aiming for the dorito


----------



## skupples

If thats what they call em in bf4. I HATE DORITO'S. & dorito taco's.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> If thats what they call em in bf4. I HATE DORITO'S. & dorito taco's.


Mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## skupples

ewww man get that outa here... To quote Squeak from BaseketBall... "i'm going to puke all over the bar"


----------



## Amhro

Well, here's my roof cleaning v 2.0, fartblaster!








.


----------



## selk22

I had a good time and am excited for the full release and look forward to not playing this map for a LONG time.


----------



## amd655

Dorito's?

I am a mini map player, i hardly ever take my eyes off my mini map, HC is easier for me o.0


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> *Dorito's*?
> 
> I am a mini map player, i hardly ever take my eyes off my mini map, HC is easier for me o.0


you havent seen them?










i only have mspaint here, someone pls do better than me --> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m18xbxVnst1rqnoego1_500.png


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> i only have mspaint here, someone pls do better than me --> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m18xbxVnst1rqnoego1_500.png


----------



## skupples




----------



## keikei

These doritos shoot back however....lol!


----------



## iPDrop

fan-boy fight spotted


----------



## ihatelolcats

bf4 is the most visceral corn chip simulator yet


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> fan-boy fight spotted


DEM GTC TITANS


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Doesn't matter if his title is wrong. I don't like his videos but he made some valid points.
> 
> I knew TTK was too low, that's why you feel people drop you almost instantly. Supposedly is because damage drop-off is different from BF3. They need to tweak that.


Indeed but that seems more to me as a glitch in the hitreg system more than anything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Yeah I saw the video also and was thinking the same thing, how could BF4 even be similar to COD?
> The whole strategy to COD is to learn routes and vantage points if one person knows the maps backwards and forwards he alone can win against the other team no problem(I know, I've been that guy before).
> BF is so totally different in that there are no specific routes that one person should take maybe there is a tank in your way, or maybe not? BF is a constantly changing battlefield where you have to be ready for everything and cannot tell ahead of time what to be ready for.
> I do agree that it is ironic to be asking if BF4 is similar to COD when you only use guns with the best stats and no recoil. That in itself is why I do not care to watch much videos from these guys more than strategy videos, they make themselves look like battlefield gods when they are actually nothing more than COD players in disguise that worry about nothing but their KD which is apparent especially with XFactor because he constantly hits the tab key.


What got me most is at the start he said:
"If we get rid of vehicles etc"
I was thinking:
Wait you're comparing two games and then just testing their similarities and THEN saying one is becoming the other? Are you crazy?

A good YouTuber would have analysed each element of the game - just like JackFrags did.
Took the COD perspective and the BF perspective - then analysed both.
As a typical reviewer, who's famous and has a lot of fans, he didn't actually come to a proper conclusion - more of a: "well both are great".

I could draw up a very nice comparison between the last black ops and its BF comparison at the time - but that would not only be a waste of time, as MOST GAMERS know the difference already, but also an out-dated comparison.
Long story short:
Quick arcade shooter: COD
Slower paced, teamwork based shooter: BF
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Good bye Battlefield 4 Beta. You won't be missed


I actually miss it already - at least this 2 week period gives me time to sort out my life and apply to job








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> fan-boy fight spotted


red and black is what it came down to? lol
MSI's/Asus' Nvidia range much?


----------



## keikei

Imagine BF4 had a deal with Doritos.....sales would skyrocket!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Imagine BF4 had a deal with Doritos.....sales would skyrocket!


Definitely do not give them this idea, I can see them doing it.. Some sort of free DLC with purchase of a dorito bag. Unlock your Dorito Dog Tags, Dorito colored camo, and yes, 3d marker's replaced with little Doritos...


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Imagine BF4 had a deal with Doritos.....sells would skyrocket!


Needs irn bru too..



Maybe babybels too...



I would be squared


----------



## ihatelolcats

this map brought to you by Mountain Dew


----------



## skupples

Keep your Irn-bru... USA has already been over ran w/ Fanta.


----------



## Jack Mac

Blackmarke is a moron, just putting it out there. He thinks his 5Ghz 2700k is the second coming of Jesus and that micro stutter wasn't a problem on AMD. Not to mention he has a ricer PC that's dustier than the Sahara desert all in a fugly dust magnet antec case.
/end rant.
What game are you guys going to be playing until BF4?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Blackmarke is a moron, just putting it out there. He thinks his 5Ghz 2700k is the second coming of Jesus and that micro stutter wasn't a problem on AMD. Not to mention he has a ricer PC that's dustier than the Sahara desert all in a fugly dust magnet antec case.
> /end rant.
> What game are you guys going to be playing until BF4?


Fifa 13.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Blackmarke is a moron, just putting it out there. He thinks his 5Ghz 2700k is the second coming of Jesus and that micro stutter wasn't a problem on AMD. Not to mention he has a ricer PC that's dustier than the Sahara desert all in a fugly dust magnet antec case.
> /end rant.
> What game are you guys going to be playing until BF4?


Bad Company 2


----------



## amd655

Skyrim, Defiance and Command and Conquer games.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Blackmarke is a moron, just putting it out there. He thinks his 5Ghz 2700k is the second coming of Jesus and that micro stutter wasn't a problem on AMD. Not to mention he has a ricer PC that's dustier than the Sahara desert all in a fugly dust magnet antec case.
> /end rant.
> What game are you guys going to be playing until BF4?


Was planing on playing some BF3 but looking at the server browser there isn't a lot of populated vanilla servers to choose from.


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Played a bit more of Planetside 2 and have been having a ball. I seem to go in cycles with that game and burn myself out.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> What game are you guys going to be playing until BF4?


Blacklist


----------



## skupples

ewww did some one just say defiance? One of the most easily hacked "MMO" style games of this generation.


----------



## amd655

I wouldn't know i play games to play them, not worry about others and their means to do well in a game, i do not need cheats in any game because i am a person who get's better through learning










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> What game are you guys going to be playing until BF4?


Overclock.net, Newegg.com


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Overclock.net, Newegg.com


BEST ANSWER hahaha


----------



## rickcooperjr

To be honest I dont need more games I need more time to play the ones I have already 3 month old daughter and a bussiness I run myself and add to it doing hardware testing and such leaves me with a lucky to get 1-3 hrs of sleep a night 7 days a week so I dont have alot of time to play my games or new ones.

I will say sometimes I get a slow few minutes and get to play a few minutes of games and such or while waiting on a piece of hardware I am testing to run a benchmark and such or while testing said hardware after overclocking the snot out of it.

I always test hardware first with benchmarks to be sure it is stable and watch temps and such before I push them in games and such then I overclock them and rinse repeat.


----------



## Sadmoto

I've been testing out Hawken, pretty fun but its not hitting my game craving, nothing is atm









also for you people that it bugged so much that I mentioned reflections
















I just find it silly.
Please tell me how does a building get a reflection of itself from a distant view at the base this building?









regardless it was fun and I'll probably be playing it until PR makes their game


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I've been testing out Hawken,
> Please tell me how does building get a reflection of itself from a distant view at the base this building?


----------



## skupples

meh, i spent close to 200 hours testing defiance for trion during development. Maybe I just burned out on it before it even went into OB. Add to that the fact that they never listened about how easy the game was to hack(as easy as bl2) and i found no interest in playing it once it went live.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> What game are you guys going to be playing until BF4?


GTA 5


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> What game are you guys going to be playing until BF4?


Total War: Rome 2
Crysis 3
BF3


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Actually scrape crapfa13 (fifa13)
That's another EA product, released at the same time as crapfield3 - that deserves EA to be burned in hell for publishing such a horrible game .


----------



## skupples

Dat Xibit... First thing that came to my mind when dude man posted about the crystal clear reflections off of what would equate to corrugated steal irl.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Actually scrape crapfa13 (fifa13)
> That's another EA product, released at the same time as crapfield3 - that deserves EA to be burned in hell for publishing such a horrible game .


I love how all of a sudden, BF3 is a terrible game now that BF4 with easier weapon mechanics and lower skill cap comes along o.0


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I love how all of a sudden, BF3 is a terrible game now that BF4 with easier weapon mechanics and lower skill cap comes along o.0


Yeah I kinda noticed that weapons were easier to use in BF4 than in BF3. It seems like all the weapons have less recoil.


----------



## skupples

Glad i'm not the only person who noticed this. Feels like they took the nerf bat to BF4. hit detection also seemed much more liberal. Oh, so you shot him in the ear? Headshot! Oh, you shot him in the knee? Heart crit! I'm sad Crysis3 turned out the way it did, I partially attribute this to the whole EA mind set of "kill our own franchises to reduce competition for our big titles"


----------



## DoomDash

I reinstalled BF3 and I think I'm happy with this until I can get both BF4 and Premium for around $60.

*Battlefield 3 preferences :*

- Graphics for the required hardware. Game looks crisper in its current form @ 60 FPS + .
- I prefer the Sniping in BF3. It may be more realistic that I have to adjust for distance in BF4, but I think it's just a tedious mechanic and I prefer BF3 here.
- Less intrusive Icons ( like plant sites / teammates )
- Recons Motion sensor

*Battlefield 4 preferences :*

- Map / Spawn selection when you spawn / die. This includes the view preview.
- Map specific weapons.
- Squad Chat, and settable objectives.
- Water play
- Recon has C4


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I love how all of a sudden, BF3 is a terrible game now that BF4 with easier weapon mechanics and lower skill cap comes along o.0


and to think I use the m16a3 all the time in BF3 OR the AK12 - you clearly haven't subscribed to my videos


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I love how all of a sudden, BF3 is a terrible game now that BF4 with easier weapon mechanics and lower skill cap comes along o.0


BF3 has sucked for awhile. Its time to let it die


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> BF3 has sucked for awhile. Its time to let it die


I never got into BF3. I bought it about a year ago, and in that year, I've played 25 hours.

I played 30 hours of the BF4 beta... it just feels better to me than BF3 did


----------



## ihatelolcats

people still play bf3?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> and to think I use the m16a3 all the time in BF3 OR the AK12 - you clearly haven't subscribed to my videos


And............ i do???

AK12 ONLY lol....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











M16 YOLO ONLY......LOL


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## skupples

I just noticed that little "fan boy sighted" post up there...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Even if it's 100% fabricated... Anyone who thinks mantle is going to increase performance by 800% (quad 7970>quad titan) should be shot on sight, and or sterilized to keep them from spreading their genetic stupidity. That being said, 290x (with or without mantle) will beat titan @ extreme resolutions. Math doesn't lie, though 4 gigs is kinda cutting it close for triple 4k.



bf3 has been terrible since the beta. I didn't notice any sniper lasers in my eye in bf4, so i'm happy about that. Camping with a rifle should be tedious, dialing sights is the smartest thing EA has ever done. Though, they will likely nerf it when the low information low IQ masses start QQing that they can't figure it out.

as usual, just my


----------



## ihatelolcats

i like the scope adjustment. you dont have to use it but you are rewarded if you do


----------



## djriful

My next game is paper works.


----------



## Jodiuh

Alright you bastards...20 friggin' pages in 2 days! Really! Take...this!















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> All those recommending to change his GPU, have you seen his CPU? That X6 1055T is going to be a HUGE bottleneck on Battlefield 4, hell, it was already a bottleneck to me when I had it at 4GHz for Bad COmpany 2 on an 5970.... Kamakazi, get yourself a new CPU (Maybe a used i5 2500k or an i7 2600k/37770k?) and your performance should be much better. Of course, changing the GPU to something like an HD7950 or even R9 280X would also help, but before you do that, I'd first upgrade the CPU to a newer Intel.


I am not familiar w/ his proc, but I did get a chance to play the game on a Q6600, an i5 760 @ 3.8 Ghz, a 2500K, and a 4670K. The Q6660 was unplayable. The i5 760 castrated the GPU, stuttered, hitched, and had major frame instability. The 2500K was much better. The 4670K was flawless w/ 99% GPU usage and it smoothed out Frostbite like a champ.

I'd rather play this game on medium or even low w/ a good CPU for a smooth, albeit, ugly experience.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> ...he hasnt hit the CPU bottleneck point yet once he does I advise some overclocking on CPU to get him thru...upping the GPU then later CPU / motherboard makes sense better...as far as CPU goes dont do I5 many with the haswell , sandy , and IVY I5's ( plain quad cores without hyperthreading ) are having exact issue even when overclocked heavily...


This is just terrible advice. IMO, smooth gameplay is better than pretty visuals. I saw this game played on medium w/ a 560 Ti (very close to a 470) and a 2500K. It was WAY better than an i5 760 @ 3.8 Ghz and a GTX 780.

CPU first, get the game stable, then upgrade the graphics.

There's a user here w/ a 3770K and a 680 that does not get max GPU usage. A 4670K and a 780 gets 99% GPU usage consistently. Another user here flipped off HT on his 4770K in Windows 8 and saw absolutely no difference. IMO, it seems HT is NOT needed. But I would like to see more results and definitely from the retail game.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Does overclock have a clan for the bf4 beta?


It has a teamspeak server @ ts.ocngaming.net!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> go the GPU i seriously dont think you will be bottlenecked much with a 7870 seriously my old p2 955be at 4ghz wasnt bottlenecked alot on alot of games but a few it was seriously go the HD 7870 or the next gen radeon x the Mantle API will drastically reduce CPU usage by 13%-20+% so go the HD 7870 or Radeon X the GCN architecture will allow Mantle to benefit you and will bring alot of benefit to 80% of next gen games.
> 
> 
> 
> Any proof about what you said about mantle?
Click to expand...

2nded. You can't just toss information like that out wo/ anything to back it up.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> Just a random boat chilling in the middle of the road. Nothing out of the ordinary...


ROFL! I saw that a couple times the other night. They other team had it and did a great job keeping it healthy!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> something funny a friend linked me, reminds me of the battlefield friends


LOL! That was so great.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Well after about 35 hours in this beta, I'm finally a bit bored. Ready for the final game to release... I think I've finally found my next FPS I'll sink my teeth into


I hit 20, but yes, I MUCH prefer this over BF3. I will def be playing this 24/7 for the next 2 years. I was a little nervous because BF3 can frustrate me to incredible levels. I still got my butt handed to me in BF4, but for whatever reason, it didn't make me angry, lol!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> wow bf4 eats the pagefile like insane.


Wow. I wonder how much it would like? I have mine set to 5K and just let W8 manage it. I guess I'll set it to 10K now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . best "only in battlefield 4" i have seen so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw got this glitch few days ago, seems like camera bug .


"...he blow me."

HAhahah, this guy would be a hoot to play w/ on VOIP.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> I would say that the difference in performance varies from person to person. I get 20 fps extra in Win8 compared to Win7. The game also uses less Vram and plays a lot smoother in Win8. Note: My Win7 is only a month old, so its rather fresh.
> 
> 
> 
> this was my experience as well, it played much better in win8 and my win7 install was a week old
Click to expand...

Same here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i have a question... my card XFX 7950 black edition in win7 was arround 88-98% on gpu usage... while my CPU was between 75-88% usage... my question is... if my GPU is almost constatly on max usage given... those that means that my old dog fx8150 is giving the max FPS i can get with this GPU? so i dont need to update my CPU but my GPU? keeping the same GPU and getting let say a 4770K would i have any benefit form it in term of FPS given that my GPU is almost at max use? am i correct?


I am going to take a shot in the dark @ this and say your CPU's doing a pretty decent job. Of course we'll have to wait for the game to release until we get some reliable numbers. That said, I do see 99% GPU usage @ all times w/ a 4670K and a GTX 780. I would wait if I were you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> hahaha check the name of this dog tag out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat chat box LOL.
Click to expand...

ROFL! Yeah, I've never been a fan of battlelog.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> Nice hey what Graphics settings are you using in game to acheive that smoothness and look ?


High preset gets me about 60 avg @ 5038x1024 on a 4670K/780/16GB/Windows 8.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Drakenfeng;1040285286*
> Anyone else think the solider voiceovers were better in BF3? I'm typically not one for swearing but the BF4 soliders seem to lack any enthusiasm in what they're saying.
> 
> 
> 
> We gotta make the soccer moms happy. No swearing you potty mouth! Also, you cannot have enthusiasm for killing. Killing is bad...
Click to expand...

Definitely. But I am glad to...not hear all the swearing. It was borderline ridiculous.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigtonyman1138*
> 
> Played a bit more of Planetside 2 and have been having a ball. I seem to go in cycles with that game and burn myself out.


I have been meaning to try this out. Is it anything like Halo, lol!?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> What game are you guys going to be playing until BF4?
> 
> 
> 
> Overclock.net, Newegg.com
Click to expand...

Hahahaha! Don't forget Amazon.com!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> BF3 has sucked for awhile. Its time to let it die
> 
> 
> 
> I never got into BF3. I bought it about a year ago, and in that year, I've played 25 hours.
> 
> I played 30 hours of the BF4 beta... it just feels better to me than BF3 did
Click to expand...

Same. 100 hrs in BF3 over 2 years, 20 hrs in BF4's beta in 2 weeks. I just really, really enjoy 4.









Apologies for the terrible video quality. I tried to shrink it down in hand brake, but you'll wanna stretch it out over a few monitors if possible. I have no skills.









https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/13969936/BF4%20Beta%20Confused%20Chopper.mkv


----------



## selk22

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Alright you bastards...20 friggin' pages in 2 days! Really! Take...this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not familiar w/ his proc, but I did get a chance to play the game on a Q6600, an i5 760 @ 3.8 Ghz, a 2500K, and a 4670K. The Q6660 was unplayable. The i5 760 castrated the GPU, stuttered, hitched, and had major frame instability. The 2500K was much better. The 4670K was flawless w/ 99% GPU usage and it smoothed out Frostbite like a champ.
> 
> I'd rather play this game on medium or even low w/ a good CPU for a smooth, albeit, ugly experience.
> This is just terrible advice. IMO, smooth gameplay is better than pretty visuals. I saw this game played on medium w/ a 560 Ti (very close to a 470) and a 2500K. It was WAY better than an i5 760 @ 3.8 Ghz and a GTX 780.
> 
> CPU first, get the game stable, then upgrade the graphics.
> 
> There's a user here w/ a 3770K and a 680 that does not get max GPU usage. A 4670K and a 780 gets 99% GPU usage consistently. Another user here flipped off HT on his 4770K in Windows 8 and saw absolutely no difference. IMO, it seems HT is NOT needed. But I would like to see more results and definitely from the retail game.
> It has a teamspeak server @ ts.ocngaming.net!
> 2nded. You can't just toss information like that out wo/ anything to back it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL! I saw that a couple times the other night. They other team had it and did a great job keeping it healthy!
> 
> LOL! That was so great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hit 20, but yes, I MUCH prefer this over BF3. I will def be playing this 24/7 for the next 2 years. I was a little nervous because BF3 can frustrate me to incredible levels. I still got my butt handed to me in BF4, but for whatever reason, it didn't make me angry, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. I wonder how much it would like? I have mine set to 5K and just let W8 manage it. I guess I'll set it to 10K now.
> "...he blow me."
> 
> HAhahah, this guy would be a hoot to play w/ on VOIP.
> Same here.
> I am going to take a shot in the dark @ this and say your CPU's doing a pretty decent job. Of course we'll have to wait for the game to release until we get some reliable numbers. That said, I do see 99% GPU usage @ all times w/ a 4670K and a GTX 780. I would wait if I were you.
> ROFL! Yeah, I've never been a fan of battlelog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High preset gets me about 60 avg @ 5038x1024 on a 4670K/780/16GB/Windows 8.
> Definitely. But I am glad to...not hear all the swearing. It was borderline ridiculous.
> I have been meaning to try this out. Is it anything like Halo, lol!?
> Hahahaha! Don't forget Amazon.com!
> Same. 100 hrs in BF3 over 2 years, 20 hrs in BF4's beta in 2 weeks. I just really, really enjoy 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for the terrible video quality. I tried to shrink it down in hand brake, but you'll wanna stretch it out over a few monitors if possible. I have no skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/13969936/BF4%20Beta%20Confused%20Chopper.mkv






ever heard of spoilers?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Wow. I wonder how much it would like? I have mine set to 5K and just let W8 manage it. I guess I'll set it to 10K now.


It's not pagefile.. it's Committed memory, that's why it doesn't make any sense for people who have a small pagefile.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Personally i prefer battlefield 3 over 4

Recoil bf3 wins, bf4 seems like cod
Sniper bf3 wins again
Graphics bf3
Gameplay bf3
Water gameplay bf4 needs some work thou
Guns bf3
Vehicles bf4 but bf3 vehicles have better more realistic skin
The skin of the players in bf3 feels more marine like which i prefer instead of a black suite chinese use; i prefer the russians
bf4 levolution seems fake and not real; i remeber how they promoted bf3 destruction; i guess this will be thr same in bf4


----------



## iARDAs

So the beta is over and there won't be anymore beta right?

Time to delete it from the HDD than?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Personally i prefer battlefield 3 over 4
> 
> Recoil bf3 wins, bf4 seems like cod
> Sniper bf3 wins again
> Graphics bf3
> Gameplay bf3
> Water gameplay bf4 needs some work thou
> Guns bf3
> Vehicles bf4 but bf3 vehicles have better more realistic skin
> The skin of the players in bf3 feels more marine like which i prefer instead of a black suite chinese use; i prefer the russians
> bf4 levolution seems fake and not real; i remeber how they promoted bf3 destruction; i guess this will be thr same in bf4


It was only beta with a few weapons, final will be much changed I would bet.


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So the beta is over and there won't be anymore beta right?
> 
> Time to delete it from the HDD than?


All gone, wiped off my EVO! No need for it anymore!


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Personally i prefer battlefield 3 over 4
> 
> Recoil bf3 wins, bf4 seems like cod
> Sniper bf3 wins again
> Graphics bf3
> Gameplay bf3
> Water gameplay bf4 needs some work thou
> Guns bf3
> Vehicles bf4 but bf3 vehicles have better more realistic skin
> The skin of the players in bf3 feels more marine like which i prefer instead of a black suite chinese use; i prefer the russians
> bf4 levolution seems fake and not real; i remeber how they promoted bf3 destruction; i guess this will be thr same in bf4


I think that most of your points are valid, but I still think that BF4 looks better than BF3. Plus, the release should look better than the BETA, if we're to believe the developers.

Recoil bf3 wins, bf4 seems like cod
Yes. Ill agree with you on this. It is too easy to kill someone in BF4.

Sniper bf3 wins again
Yes.

Graphics bf3
The game should look better on release day.

Gameplay bf3

Maybe. It depends on what they do to the weapons as many now are overpowered.

Water gameplay bf4 needs some work thou

Yes

Guns bf3

We have to wait and see.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Personally i prefer battlefield 3 over 4
> 
> Recoil bf3 wins, bf4 seems like cod
> Sniper bf3 wins again
> Graphics bf3
> Gameplay bf3
> Water gameplay bf4 needs some work thou
> Guns bf3
> Vehicles bf4 but bf3 vehicles have better more realistic skin
> The skin of the players in bf3 feels more marine like which i prefer instead of a black suite chinese use; i prefer the russians
> bf4 levolution seems fake and not real; i remeber how they promoted bf3 destruction; i guess this will be thr same in bf4


well after beta ended i went back to BF3 and brother BF4 Graphics are amazing,
where u playing on Xbox?







in BF4 maps and texture are much more detailed





i love who the snipers works on BF4... keep in mind we have now C4,
Recon is now a much more viable and effective class choice. No longer is recon a sniping only class.





Recoil well yes is better on BF3... but u dint have all the gadgets and attachments in the beta to judge the real recoil.

How the guns look and the sound of the i have to say BF4 by a mile,
in bf3 sound are just loud, while in bf4 its more refined.





im playing BF3 in the meanwhile again but cant wait for BF4... at the poin that i ask for vacations on my job to match bf4 release


----------



## The-racer

Well , i don't know you cat's ever shot a gun before...
But guns are EXTREMELY loud!

I think they took the volume down because all modern operatives use noise canceling headphones.
Thus , more realistic


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Personally i prefer battlefield 3 over 4
> 
> Recoil bf3 wins, bf4 seems like cod
> Sniper bf3 wins again
> Graphics bf3
> Gameplay bf3
> Water gameplay bf4 needs some work thou
> Guns bf3
> Vehicles bf4 but bf3 vehicles have better more realistic skin
> The skin of the players in bf3 feels more marine like which i prefer instead of a black suite chinese use; i prefer the russians
> bf4 levolution seems fake and not real; i remeber how they promoted bf3 destruction; i guess this will be thr same in bf4


-agreed
-Are you serious? No you even snipe -> Suppression?
-It was a BETA
-Gameplay? It was one map and you had already 3 modes to play with
-Water gameplay? There WAS NONE in BF3
-Guns -> BETA
-BF3 more realistic? Not sure -> I think that's to to with graphics

-EA should be ashamed to call it "destruction" in BF3 and/or BF4.


----------



## selk22

It blows my mind that Red Faction has more Levolution then any game iv seen yet...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8KeFgzqsPQ

Pretty much Dice has done nothing new.


----------



## Ghost12

http://gyazo.com/02bb17801e59a762d3878cb020474f90

Anyone who uses vpn/proxy for Bf4 beware, not sure if origin is as switched on as steam but I have lost my Arma3. Not sure which key site I bought the key either so no refund.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> And............ i do???
> 
> AK12 ONLY lol....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M16 YOLO ONLY......LOL
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That 1st vid was just amazing!!!


----------



## dhughesuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> It blows my mind that Red Faction has more Levolution then any game iv seen yet...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8KeFgzqsPQ
> 
> Pretty much Dice has done nothing new.


oh agreed! I don't plan on playing that again whilst enjoying BF4, it may just frustrate me.

Love the game though. Squad play is more immersive for me.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

I think it's funny, there was so much hate on BF3 for no VOIP support.

They put it in the BETA and I didn't hear 1 person use it.


----------



## dhughesuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> I think it's funny, there was so much hate on BF3 for no VOIP support.
> 
> They put it in the BETA and I didn't hear 1 person use it.


I heard weird snippets in the deploy menu but I think it's squad based isn't it? no sure, got too used to TS now so wont use it anyway, haha, I hope it works for those that wanted it


----------



## MerkageTurk

What kind of sniping is in battlefield 4, no recoil exactly on target weird feeling just can't explain; a lot like call of duty. Will purchase when I am level 100 in battlefield 3.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> What kind of sniping is in battlefield 4, no recoil exactly on target weird feeling just can't explain; a lot like call of duty. Will purchase when I am level 100 in battlefield 3.


honestly i thin you're 100% right on the sniping part... I know it needs balanced but it take 2 neck shoots to bring someone down... I really see no reason to upgrade from bf3 at this time or untill bf4 is 20$ lol.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> honestly i thin you're 100% right on the sniping part... I know it needs balanced but it take 2 neck shoots to bring someone down... I really see no reason to upgrade from bf3 at this time or untill bf4 is 20$ lol.


Or when EA/DICE decide to shutdown the BF3 servers once they're not making money off that game anymore


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Or when EA/DICE decide to shutdown the BF3 servers once they're not making money off that game anymore


BC2 servers are still up so i wouldn't be worried about BF3


----------



## BigMack70

Just sayin... EA/DICE tipped their hand about what the future of these games is.

They'll all be just as playable as Halo 2 in a few years


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Just sayin... EA/DICE tipped their hand about what the future of these games is.
> 
> They'll all be just as playable as Halo 2 in a few years


What happened to halo 2?

I lost my original xbox.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> What happened to halo 2?
> 
> I lost my original xbox.


M$ shut down the servers back in 2010 for more or less no good reason. No original Xbox game can be played on Xbox Live anymore (some may have been re-released on XBLA with new Live support, I'm not sure).

So there's no more way to play Halo 2 matchmaking









I more or less just assume that multiplayer shooters are like long term rentals anymore. I'm glad DICE decided not to actually shut down BC2 servers right now, though - from what I hear, a lot of people are still playing that.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> I think it's funny, there was so much hate on BF3 for no VOIP support.
> 
> They put it in the BETA and I didn't hear 1 person use it.


Not surprised really no one ever used it on previous BF games that I played so the fact that no one used it BF4 is not surprising.


----------



## cribbett123

There are still BF 1942 servers running. Why are you worried about BF3? Also all of the halo 2 servers were controlled by Microsoft so they shut them down when they felt like it. As long as server rentals are allowed I wouldn't count on these games dying out any time soon. You can play the original Halo online with a bit wizardry and know how, even now.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cribbett123*
> 
> There are still BF 1942 servers running. Why are you worried about BF3? Also all of the halo 2 servers were controlled by Microsoft so they shut them down when they felt like it. As long as server rentals are allowed I wouldn't count on these games dying out any time soon. You can play the original Halo online with a bit wizardry and know how, even now.


I'm sure those 1942 servers are dedicated servers. Up until at least BF2 DICE released the server code so anyone could put it up and run their own server. So essentially as long as someone wants to put up a server, those games will always be playable online.

There was a project a while back that someone started, they made a BF3 server emulator, that would allow custom settings. Not sure if that project died or what.

If AAA shooters weren't so locked down, they would have a lot more longevity and happier customer base. Allow some mods/custom dedicated servers where the community can make their own adjustments, would be amazing. I doubt we will ever see that though. Kickstarter/indie games and smaller studios are pretty much the only ones offering that anymore.


----------



## skupples

strange, in the few hours I played BF4 beta I heard plenty of people in my squad using Voice chat... I'm almost positive it's restricted to squad, not team.

The server system for Ea/Dice is different than MS... People rent servers from third party vendors, very few server's are actually hosted by EA/DICE.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> strange, in the few hours I played BF4 beta I heard plenty of people in my squad using Voice chat... I'm almost positive it's restricted to squad, not team.


Thank the Old Ones! I cannot stand a soup of people screaming over each other.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cribbett123*
> 
> There are still BF 1942 servers running. Why are you worried about BF3? Also all of the halo 2 servers were controlled by Microsoft so they shut them down when they felt like it. As long as server rentals are allowed I wouldn't count on these games dying out any time soon. You can play the original Halo online with a bit wizardry and know how, even now.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure those 1942 servers are dedicated servers. Up until at least BF2 DICE released the server code so anyone could put it up and run their own server. So essentially as long as someone wants to put up a server, those games will always be playable online.
> 
> There was a project a while back that someone started, they made a BF3 server emulator, that would allow custom settings. Not sure if that project died or what.
> 
> If AAA shooters weren't so locked down, they would have a lot more longevity and happier customer base. Allow some mods/custom dedicated servers where the community can make their own adjustments, would be amazing. I doubt we will ever see that though. Kickstarter/indie games and smaller studios are pretty much the only ones offering that anymore.
Click to expand...

youre right about that. one of the main reasons half life was so successful and still played (cs 1.6) to this day


----------



## Thoth420

Changes from DICE:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Low frame rate/stuttering
PC players may have experienced trouble in the Beta getting the game running at a good frame rate. Rest assured that we're using the information we received to optimize the performance for the launch of the game. We also released three game client updates and a number of game server updates during the Beta to address some of these issues and to gather more information to ensure a smoother launch.

Stuck on loading screen
We have identified some of the reasons why players, mainly on PC, were getting stuck on the loading screen and are currently working around the clock to decrease the rate at which this occurs. The latest PC patch for the Beta helped for some players and we are confident we will be able to minimize this issue for launch.

High CPU usage during the Beta
CPU usage could sometimes skyrocket for dual, quad and six-core processors. We identified some of the reasons and released three patches with fixes that went live during the Beta, to address the problems. This was a true Beta, and as such all the crash reports that were generated during this period will actually help us make a better game.

Controller layouts (X360/PS3)
We've increased the available controller options in Battlefield 4, including the new controller layout and multiple alternatives that we hope will make you feel right at home. If you're more comfortable with the controls from Battlefield 3, we've got you covered. Just by bringing up the options menu, you can choose the "Legacy" layout, which is similar to that in Battlefield 3.

Empty server listings (X360/PS3)
While in the Server Browser you may have seen lists of empty servers. By changing the filter options, you'll be able to find populated servers that you can join. You can also use the "Quick Match" function to quickly get into the action.

The elevator catapult (All platforms)
Although an interesting concept, elevators were never designed to act as a catapult or teleporter. The bug where the elevator button would catapult you up into the air is fixed for the final game. But we did enjoy all the crazy videos you've posted. Thanks!

Gameplay balancing
We are still balancing gameplay, and in true DICE fashion will continue to do so well after the release of Battlefield 4. Below are just some of the gameplay changes based on your feedback that we're making in time for the launch of the game.

Infantry Changes
-Fixed how the player only receives a single local damage sound effect if he or she was the victim of a quick, clean kill. The sound and camera impact effect had too long a cool down between hits. This should improve the responsiveness of being killed and taking damage.

-Reduced the fire rate of the AK12 in burst from 1000rpm to 750rpm. The rate of fire was too high when combined with the low recoil of the weapon, making it more powerful than intended in burst mode.

-Tweaked the compensator and muzzle brake so they're properly less accurate in sustained automatic fire.

-Reduced and rebalanced full auto accuracy based on rate of fire for all automatic weapons to balance low ROF weapons. Low ROF weapons were remaining accurate long enough to get easy kills outside of their intended optimal range.

-Increased the default throw distance of the portable ammo and med packs. This makes it easier to throw these packs to teammates.

-Portable ammo packs now reload 2 magazines of bullets instantly and up a total of 4 magazines per pack over time. The player must stay on top of the ammo pack in order to benefit from all of the ammo reloading. Grenades, RPG's, and other explosive launchers do not benefit from the instant reload function of the Ammo Pack.

-Increased the muzzle flash of the 25mm and 40mm launchers to make their threat position more visible.

-Fixed an issue where the knife stab didn't align with the kill event.

-The revive time has been increased from 7s to 10s.

Vehicle Changes
-Fixed some descriptions of weapons for vehicles that incorrectly described the function of the weapon.

-Increased the damage of the Stinger and IGLA to 3 hits to kill attack choppers (was 25%, now 35%).

-Increased the speed of all TOW guided missiles to 75m/s from 50m/s so they can catch-up to fast vehicles like the Quad bike.

-Increased the sustained fire accuracy of the Coaxial LMG on armored vehicles because it was underpowered.

-Reduced the damage the 40mm and 25mm infantry weapons do to armored vehicles to highlight their anti-infantry role.

-Reduced the damage main gun on the IFVs against other armor to highlight their primarily anti-infantry role.

-Fixed an issue where the tank main gun did not correctly hit the center of the crosshair at all times.

-Multiple options are now available for controlling how your vehicles steer with a joystick on all platforms, as well as improved the responsiveness of steering while accelerating.

Locking Weapon Changes
-RPG7 and SMAW can no longer lock on to Laser Designated Targets. It was inauthentic and not balanced.

-Fixed some projectiles not warning vehicles when they were fired on a Laser Designated target. Reduced the lock on distance for RPGs, SMAW, and MBT LAW missiles to 350m from 500m. This gives the IGLA the clear long range AA role for soldiers, and keeps the team play element of Laser Designation.

-All Laser Designated missiles now do a maximum of 90% damage to Attack and Scout helicopters (down from 100%). This was done to give helicopters a chance to use their Fire Extinguisher countermeasure even against Laser Designated weapons.

General Changes
-The kill string in the score log now appears sooner, making the UI more responsive to a kill event.

-The aim assist on X360/PS3 has been tweaked to be more consistent at all ranges. The assist was over powerful at close range, and not powerful enough at medium range. Players should now find that close combat requires much more player input and the snap to a target is far less forgiving. At medium range the player should experience a bit more assistance tracking targets, but generally still reduced aim assist effectiveness.

PC Specific Changes
-Fixed a string in On Foot PC key bindings that should have read "CROUCH (TOGGLE) / PRONE (HOLD)".

-Removed an unused "Underslung" key binding on PC, the "Select Gadget 1″ key binding now controls both of these actions as expected.



Source: http://blogs.battlefield.com/2013/10/thanks-for-bf4-beta-feedback/?utm_campaign=bf-display-us-socom-fb-beta-feedback-blog-101613&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=display&sourceid=bf-display-us-socom-fb-beta-feedback-blog-101613


----------



## VettePilot

thank god they got rid of locking RPG's That was such BS. I hope the final release shows more environment damage on Shanghai and actual waves created when the building falls although I know I am not the only one who finds the map to be worse and boring after the building comes down. Plus they need to make it harder to take the building down by making interior support pillars vital in order to take it down so a tank cant camp the edge of the bay and just shoot it down right away. The dust and particle effects should actually start to taper off over time after the building is down as well.


----------



## XKaan

Funny this topic came up, as I was just thinking of it this a.m.

The biggest offender is COD (Prepare for off topic)

Everything was fine and dandy on PC up to CoD4 - then the whole P2P multiplayer fiasco happened with MW2, and since then I have yet to revisit the series.

Seriously though, what do these companies stand to lose by just giving us damn server files? I just don't get it.

Recently they "announced" CoD Ghosts would have "dedicated servers" like it's some new feature or something. The very same company that said P2P would be better for PC players back in MW2 days is now trying to sell us on the very feature they removed. Uh, ok....... (facepalm)

To wrap up my point, they are being intentionally vague about what kind of dedis we will get. Example: Black Ops 2 didn't even have a server browser - it was all matchmaking....

Yeah that doesn't work for me. That being said, at LEAST with BF we get rentable servers!!!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Changes from DICE:
> Source: http://blogs.battlefield.com/2013/10/thanks-for-bf4-beta-feedback/?utm_campaign=bf-display-us-socom-fb-beta-feedback-blog-101613&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=display&sourceid=bf-display-us-socom-fb-beta-feedback-blog-101613


couldn't have asked fort more - ALL the issues I spotted both on CONSOLE AND PC were listed there.
Well done DICE!
Very happy with their response.

There was one more thing I never reported though:
When the skyscraper went down, and you drove a TANK towards C - it would get stuck in the sand between B and C - this didn't seem natural to me.

+rep for linking it here


----------



## skupples

Sigh, not a single mention about the multi-monitor issues. Chromatic Aberration being one of the major issues.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Sigh, not a single mention about the multi-monitor issues. Chromatic Aberration being one of the major issues.


Yeah this is a major problem for me. It has been since bf3

BLACK 2nd MONITOR! THANKS


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hope this brings a smile to some of your faces:


----------



## IAmDay

lol wut


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hope this brings a smile to some of your faces:


Thats your favorite song isn't it?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> lol wut


we all know the boats spawn random places - but I haven't seen footage of the boat spawning yet








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Thats your favorite song isn't it?


Nop - but a good song nevertheless


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hope this brings a smile to some of your faces:


I won't be happy if that boat land right on me. Instant kill.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Yeah this is a major problem for. It has been since bf3
> 
> BLACK 2nd MONITOR! THANKS


That sounds like a terrible issue as well... Though, you should be able to circumvent it by playing on fullscreen windowed... I was referring to playing in surround/eyefinity. which makes the image blur, causing the Chromatic Aberration.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> That 1st vid was just amazing!!!


Oh thanks


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> we all know the boats spawn random places - but I haven't seen footage of the boat spawning yet


Did you ever see the boats HIGH up in the sky? It's like they are stuck up there waiting to drop at random moments. I actually only witnessed one as it dropped though on one of the streets next to Delta. I did see a driverless jet-ski headed for orbit once. I was on the ground level outside Charlie watching the roofline and lo' and behold, a jet-ski just flew away up into the sky and disappeared.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Did you ever see the boats HIGH up in the sky? It's like they are stuck up there waiting to drop at random moments. I actually only witnessed one as it dropped though on one of the streets next to Delta. I did see a driverless jet-ski headed for orbit once. I was on the ground level outside Charlie watching the roofline and lo' and behold, a jet-ski just flew away up into the sky and disappeared.


I've seen it camping on rooftops indeed


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> thank god they got rid of locking RPG's That was such BS. I hope the final release shows more environment damage on Shanghai and actual waves created when the building falls although I know I am not the only one who finds the map to be worse and boring after the building comes down. Plus they need to make it harder to take the building down by making interior support pillars vital in order to take it down so a tank cant camp the edge of the bay and just shoot it down right away. The dust and particle effects should actually start to taper off over time after the building is down as well.


I don't know if you mean locking in general which I think is still in or whether you are talking about the bug where it would not stop following you even after you flare.
The locking is one thing I never got to work. Every time I would fire my RPG that was locked on it only shot in one direction never actually doing anything at all.
On the other side of the fence I never had a problem in a vehicle I could always out run the RPG in a Heli long enough to flare except for the bugged ones.

Over all it seems like they addressed some of the issues, the one that got me the most is the random crashes it only got me on the last day of the beta but it made me mad nonetheless. I got the game to the point that it was running 60FPS AVG so I cannot complain much. More performance fixes only mean I can enable more goodies before I drop below 60 FPS.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That sounds like a terrible issue as well... Though, you should be able to circumvent it by playing on fullscreen windowed... I was referring to playing in surround/eyefinity. which makes the image blur, causing the Chromatic Aberration.


It works but you have to alt tab like 5 times or more before it does. Basically it either freezes the 2nd monitor or its black. Then randomly it will work, but if you alt tab out again or windows key then it will probably re-freeze or turn black. Its happened to me and other people I know since bf3, so basically the "battlescreen" is useless for me. Even though it would be nice to put on the second monitor without a bunch of work.


----------



## banging34hzs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I've seen it camping on rooftops indeed


So have I http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXdIpqFU9FQ&feature=share&list=UUwKt5Pp9ZnpLAOeW9AY4jFQ
*VIDEO HAS MINOR CURSING*


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *banging34hzs*
> 
> So have I http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXdIpqFU9FQ&feature=share&list=UUwKt5Pp9ZnpLAOeW9AY4jFQ
> *VIDEO HAS MINOR CURSING*


haha you got the chopper at least


----------



## CallsignVega

That silly image distorting/wave effect on all of the games menu screens has got to go. It's pointless and annoying. When companies do stuff like that just for the heck of it, ahem like INTRODUCING artificial motion blur, it is beyond ******ed.


----------



## banging34hzs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> haha you got the chopper at least


Yea that really made the pilot mad.....


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> That silly image distorting/wave effect on all of the games menu screens has got to go. It's pointless and annoying. When companies do stuff like that just for the heck of it, ahem like INTRODUCING artificial motion blur, it is beyond ******ed.


that stuff + the chromatic aberration(color bleeding) = seizure inducing, but that's only for multi-mon, no one cares about us.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Yeah this is a major problem for me. It has been since bf3
> 
> BLACK 2nd MONITOR! THANKS


Oh I had this too but at least one other dude at TPU claimed it worked fine for him. I thought he meant on full screen setting too but will have to reconfirm.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

So I hadn't played bf3 in years but decided to start playing again.... It seems besides noshar canal TDM I am pretty terrible.... lol

I per-ordered bf4 but I get stomped so hard i've considered cancelling my pre-order a few times in rage lol.

I want to get better but have no one decent to play with. Anyone interested in playing with someone who kind of sucks?


----------



## selk22

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> So I hadn't played bf3 in years but decided to start playing again.... It seems besides noshar canal TDM I am pretty terrible.... lol
> 
> I per-ordered bf4 but I get stomped so hard i've considered cancelling my pre-order a few times in rage lol.
> 
> I want to get better but have no one decent to play with. Anyone interested in playing with someone who kind of sucks?






You are welcome to game with me and my friends anytime if you don't mind working with a squad. Add Selk22 on Origin.

Wont be active till bf4 release


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> -Fixed how the player only receives a single local damage sound effect if he or she was the victim of a quick, clean kill. The sound and camera impact effect had too long a cool down between hits. This should improve the responsiveness of being killed and taking damage.


I knew something was wrong with hit feedback.

This actually just increased my interest in the game, since it was my main complaint.


----------



## RexKobra

Hey guys, I'm a decent player (700-800+SPM) looking for a squad to play with. I'm a team player, and place the team/squad before myself. I am comfortable in any and all load outs, based on squad needs. I'm looking to squad up with players in the USA Midwest, Chicago, Detroit, etc.

If interested, please add me: RexKobra.

Thank you,


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Funny this topic came up, as I was just thinking of it this a.m.
> 
> The biggest offender is COD (Prepare for off topic)
> 
> Everything was fine and dandy on PC up to CoD4 - then the whole P2P multiplayer fiasco happened with MW2, and since then I have yet to revisit the series.
> 
> *Seriously though, what do these companies stand to lose by just giving us damn server files? I just don't get it.*
> 
> Recently they "announced" CoD Ghosts would have "dedicated servers" like it's some new feature or something. The very same company that said P2P would be better for PC players back in MW2 days is now trying to sell us on the very feature they removed. Uh, ok....... (facepalm)
> 
> To wrap up my point, they are being intentionally vague about what kind of dedis we will get. Example: Black Ops 2 didn't even have a server browser - it was all matchmaking....
> 
> Yeah that doesn't work for me. That being said, *at LEAST with BF we get rentable servers*!!!


They stand to lose profit from rented servers, that is why they do not release the server files anymore.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> -Removed an unused "Underslung" key binding on PC, the "Select Gadget 1″ key binding now controls both of these actions as expected.


Hmmm...in BF3 the option for Underslung whips out my RPG, but Gadget 1 does nothing. I better be able to hit F and pull out RPG/M320, etc.

Also, I noticed a lot of bugs when attempting to use toggle primary (or secondary) weapon, can't remember which. But I want to be able to switch to pistol and back to primary...and it seemed to get hung up and would refuse to swap. I could get it to work pretty reliably by quickly tapping the mouse button, but it needs to work 100%.

I'd REALLY like to be able to hit F once for RPG, then F again for previous weapon, whatever that was. Same w/ the gadgets. It just doesn't make any sense to do nothing. Seems like a waste of efficient key binding.

Now that I mention it, how do I send this into DICE for the best possible chance of them reading it?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> That silly image distorting/wave effect on all of the games menu screens has got to go. It's pointless and annoying. When companies do stuff like that just for the heck of it, ahem like INTRODUCING artificial motion blur, it is beyond ******ed.


YES! Along w/ that, and I don't recall if 4 does it, but the static @ the end of the round when your ribbons are floating by also drives me up a wall. I want a crisp GUI that makes my life easier, not this crazy flashy hoop-dee-hoo-diddly-dop they have going on now.

So, when I selected my weapon from the 1st customize screen I noticed if you click on it, there's no drop down box to select. It just take you to another screen. Is this by design?!

Finally, the squad perks seemed limited to selecting either offense or defense. They were all there and I appreciated the descriptions, but it didn't seem like you could select them.

Also, BF3 sucks.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Wow....Bf3 feels so different now...hahaha weapons feel like they have a stupid amount of recoil, graphics seem blurred with low res textures...lol

Whereas BF4 has subtle changes, it really does enhance the game for me. Weapons feel alot "easier" in recoil values, graphics seem much more crisp.

Add me ppl, BF4 and BF3 name is 'Philaphlous'

Thanks!


----------



## Jodiuh

I like your enthusiasm!! Added! Origin request is comin' from Twerks4money.









Now where's that $39.99 Amazon.com deal?!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Hmmm...in BF3 the option for Underslung whips out my RPG, but Gadget 1 does nothing. I better be able to hit F and pull out RPG/M320, etc.
> 
> Also, I noticed a lot of bugs when attempting to use toggle primary (or secondary) weapon, can't remember which. But I want to be able to switch to pistol and back to primary...and it seemed to get hung up and would refuse to swap. I could get it to work pretty reliably by quickly tapping the mouse button, but it needs to work 100%.
> 
> I'd REALLY like to be able to hit F once for RPG, then F again for previous weapon, whatever that was. Same w/ the gadgets. It just doesn't make any sense to do nothing. Seems like a waste of efficient key binding.
> 
> Now that I mention it, how do I send this into DICE for the best possible chance of them reading it?
> YES! Along w/ that, and I don't recall if 4 does it, but the static @ the end of the round when your ribbons are floating by also drives me up a wall. I want a crisp GUI that makes my life easier, not this crazy flashy hoop-dee-hoo-diddly-dop they have going on now.
> 
> So, when I selected my weapon from the 1st customize screen I noticed if you click on it, there's no drop down box to select. It just take you to another screen. Is this by design?!
> 
> Finally, the squad perks seemed limited to selecting either offense or defense. They were all there and I appreciated the descriptions, but it didn't seem like you could select them.
> 
> Also, BF3 sucks.


I had the same problem with the toggle primary keybind, and also the other keybind (gadget 2) that I put on my mouse, but to a lesser extent.

The toggle gadget keybind, if it works correctly, does what you described.

You need to read up on how they redesigned the perk system. You now select a set of specializations (there will be more than just the 2 on the full release, and some are class specific). You rank up a "specialization bar" by doing squad/team related tasks (I don't think they said what these are specifically, but it seems to be things like reviving, healing, capping flags) and get more of the perks in the set you picked as you rank it up.


----------



## mtbiker033

played bf3 for the first time last night since the Oct. 1st...it was disorientating. In the beta, assault class was 3 for defibs and 4 for med pack, it's the other way around in bf3. I guess they had to differentiate between the two somehow...







lol


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> played bf3 for the first time last night since the Oct. 1st...it was disorientating. In the beta, assault class was 3 for defibs and 4 for med pack, it's the other way around in bf3. I guess they had to differentiate between the two somehow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


No, in the BF4 beta you can pick what slot they go in.


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> played bf3 for the first time last night since the Oct. 1st...it was disorientating. In the beta, assault class was 3 for defibs and 4 for med pack, it's the other way around in bf3. I guess they had to differentiate between the two somehow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


i believe they should less restrict the defibrillator because look at how many fewer people now use that when its restricted and when its not as it was primarilly in bf3

i dont say it should be limitless especially in situation like in metro map where the combat balance heavily on revives but i believe it should be less restricted so people would get interested in using defilabrator,i think 6-7 revives cap limit could make it much better


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> i believe they should less restrict the defibrillator because look at how many fewer people now use that when its restricted and when its not as it was primarilly in bf3
> 
> i dont say it should be limitless especially in situation like in metro map where the combat balance heavily on revives but i believe it should be less restricted so people would get interested in using defilabrator,i think 6-7 revives cap limit could make it much better


There shouldn't be a charge count, but more so a long reload time, like irl. A defib takes a minute to charge.


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> There shouldn't be a charge count, but more so a long reload time, like irl. A defib takes a minute to charge.


i agree that could work as well if the recharges limit occurs after a 2-3 limitless revives,its actually sounds better then cap limit on a second thought


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> i agree that could work as well if the recharges limit occurs after a 2-3 limitless revives,its actually sounds better then cap limit on a second thought


It worked perfect for tanks, why not defibs?


----------



## Maxxa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> It worked perfect for tanks, why not defibs?


Not directly related to the current topic I found defibs almost pointless because the corpse decay was too fast. I know it's beta and probably not set in stone but after a few times of trying run over to someone and they decay leaving me standing out in the open holding paddles I just stopped using them.


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> It worked perfect for tanks, why not defibs?


its not really a fair comparison because tanks are more buffed up then people and the repair tool is strong enough as it is,on the other hand defibs is underpowered so limitless 2-3 revives with recharges afterwards could get things balanced right

editmaxxa AFAIK they said in the final product the body decay will increase in a few seconds,i dont recall exactly how many but something from 6 to 10 seconds


----------



## Krazee

Damn you battlefield 4, now gta 5 feels kinda boring now...


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxa*
> 
> Not directly related to the current topic I found defibs almost pointless because the corpse decay was too fast. I know it's beta and probably not set in stone but after a few times of trying run over to someone and they decay leaving me standing out in the open holding paddles I just stopped using them.


Agree. I can see the need to tweak the defib by having to charge it or not being able to fully heal someone to make it less powerful, but to shorten the revive time might be too much of a nerf. No one would use it at this point, unless their teammate dropped right infront of them.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Damn you battlefield 4, now gta 5 feels kinda boring now...


Wonder wat to do before launch date. I'm almost desperate enough to start reading.....


----------



## 352227

Windows 8.1 has been released!! Can't wait to get my start button back!!









http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24564738


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I just realised something - as I was watching back my rendered video of the final BF4 BETA video I will produce.
Siege of Shanghai has slight reminiscences to: http://battlefield.wikia.com/wiki/Liberation_of_Leipzig
From BF2142.

I realised it as I was watching back the video and thinking - wait a minute you had a few bridges, water in-between - objectives on either end and buildings that were similar for close-quarter action.

Anyone got that feeling?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> Windows 8.1 has been released!! Can't wait to get my start button back!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24564738


Time to fire up that 2nd HDD again and give it a whirl


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> Windows 8.1 has been released!! Can't wait to get my start button back!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24564738


And I just rage reinstalled 7...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Here's my video - final thoughts on the BETA and a brief comparison of BF3 and mention about the gameplay of BF4:


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> It worked perfect for tanks, why not defibs?


No, that is the worst change ever.









I love decimating in armored vehicles. This limited ammo/slow replenishment makes armor fighting way less skillful/more boring/unable to push deep into enemy territory. You literally cannot deal with more than one opposing vehicle now with just four rounds. All skill is removed and its just a numbers game. Bring more vehicles, you win 100% of the time.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> No, that is the worst change ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love decimating in armored vehicles. This limited ammo/slow replenishment makes armor fighting way less skillful/more boring/unable to push deep into enemy territory. You literally cannot deal with more than one opposing vehicle now with just four rounds. All skill is removed and its just a numbers game. Bring more vehicles, you win 100% of the time.


I wish they just added to BF3 instead of making BF4.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> we all know the boats spawn random places - but I haven't seen footage of the boat spawning yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever see the boats HIGH up in the sky? It's like they are stuck up there waiting to drop at random moments. I actually only witnessed one as it dropped though on one of the streets next to Delta. I did see a driverless jet-ski headed for orbit once. I was on the ground level outside Charlie watching the roofline and lo' and behold, a jet-ski just flew away up into the sky and disappeared.
Click to expand...

Super Jet Ski, off to save the day on another server...


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Here's my video - final thoughts on the BETA and a brief comparison of BF3 and mention about the gameplay of BF4:


You can see me in the beginning!















haha

It was fun playing bf4 with ya and I hope to do it again.








I know I wasn't on my mic always but I had company over at times but I really didn't want to stop playing. xD

Anyone got a clue on what they may be adding graphic wise in retail? Just curious the game looks pretty good as beta, some areas looked washed out and the settled dust after the tower falls could of been done better IMO and them reflections







its looks good regardless and better then bf3.


----------



## stolemyowncar

Just curious, what's the big deal with BF4? The last battlefield I actually loved was 1942. BF2 kind of lost me and it didn't really get any better with 3. The only shooter I have played consistently for years is Wolfenstein Enemy Territories (which is now finally starting to really die off... sigh..).

I mean obviously this is just my subjective opinion, but it appears to me that most people are simply treating this as one big graphics card benchmark that can also be played. Do you folks actually find these modern shooters fun?

Not meant to incite a flame war or anything, I'm just curious.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> No, that is the worst change ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love decimating in armored vehicles. This limited ammo/slow replenishment makes armor fighting way less skillful/more boring/unable to push deep into enemy territory. You literally cannot deal with more than one opposing vehicle now with just four rounds. All skill is removed and its just a numbers game. Bring more vehicles, you win 100% of the time.


With you being a chopper pilot and all this should ring true.

What about choppers with limited ammo? I mean that makes sense and requires more skill because its hard to hit things with the choppers.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> You can see me in the beginning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha
> 
> It was fun playing bf4 with ya and I hope to do it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I wasn't on my mic always but I had company over at times but I really didn't want to stop playing. xD
> 
> Anyone got a clue on what they may be adding graphic wise in retail? Just curious the game looks pretty good as beta, some areas looked washed out and the settled dust after the tower falls could of been done better IMO and them reflections
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its looks good regardless and better then bf3.


haha yes and for sure we should play more







!

I think some added textures, some bits of detail here and there - sharpening an image so to speak. That's what I would think at least, if I was working at DICE
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stolemyowncar*
> 
> Just curious, what's the big deal with BF4? The last battlefield I actually loved was 1942. BF2 kind of lost me and it didn't really get any better with 3. The only shooter I have played consistently for years is Wolfenstein Enemy Territories (which is now finally starting to really die off... sigh..).
> 
> I mean obviously this is just my subjective opinion, but it appears to me that most people are simply treating this as one big graphics card benchmark that can also be played. Do you folks actually find these modern shooters fun?
> 
> Not meant to incite a flame war or anything, I'm just curious.


It's back to the olden days and the fact that this is the best shooter out there for that semi-realism and semi-arcade gameplay.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stolemyowncar*
> 
> Just curious, what's the big deal with BF4? The last battlefield I actually loved was 1942. BF2 kind of lost me and it didn't really get any better with 3. The only shooter I have played consistently for years is Wolfenstein Enemy Territories (which is now finally starting to really die off... sigh..).
> 
> I mean obviously this is just my subjective opinion, but it appears to me that most people are simply treating this as one big graphics card benchmark that can also be played. Do you folks actually find these modern shooters fun?
> 
> Not meant to incite a flame war or anything, I'm just curious.


You cannot move forward being stuck in the past.
There are somethings that can hold up with age but IMO FPS shooters are not one of them.
The main thing I like about BF4 while not being a simulator the current graphics make it seem like you are really there that coupled with things like heli's and tanks make bf3/bf4 amazing for me.
There are Tons of things I could say but the main thing is the graphics in BF3/BF4 along with the gameplay really immerses me into the game.


----------



## Kuivamaa

DICE confirmed that beta was on older build of the game btw.

http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2013-10-17-bach-to-the-frontlines-battlefield-4s-lead-producer-opens-up?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=european-daily

_"Patrick Bach: Like I said to someone else today, in the first hour of the beta we got more playtesting than we'd have previously during the entire project. The feedback you get is huge. We're trying to compare our list of feedback and bugs with the list we're getting from the community. While we know that what people are playing isn't the latest game, it's one or two months old, we're comparing notes on what is already fixed."_


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> No, that is the worst change ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love decimating in armored vehicles. This limited ammo/slow replenishment makes armor fighting way less skillful/more boring/unable to push deep into enemy territory. You literally cannot deal with more than one opposing vehicle now with just four rounds. All skill is removed and its just a numbers game. Bring more vehicles, you win 100% of the time.


How is it less skillfull?Now you have to aim not just spam shells everywhere to get a kill.


----------



## stolemyowncar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> You cannot move forward being stuck in the past.
> There are somethings that can hold up with age but IMO FPS shooters are not one of them.
> The main thing I like about BF4 while not being a simulator the current graphics make it seem like you are really there that coupled with things like heli's and tanks make bf3/bf4 amazing for me.
> There are Tons of things I could say but the main thing is the graphics in BF3/BF4 along with the gameplay really immerses me into the game.


... I play almost equal shares of older and newer games (for instance FF14, Saint's Row 4, etc). It's just that I didn't quite like the direction Battlefield and most modern MP shooters went. I prefer a more arcade feel, because I've always found it more fun.

I wouldn't call disliking change necessarily being "stuck in the past". Just because everything heads in a certain direction, that does not mean the direction is "good". I just wish people would stick to the roots of what made this fun when I first played a bit more. To each their own I suppose, I guess if you guys find this fun that's fine.

Though... still I see a lot of people treating this as a graphics benchmark...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Hmmm...in BF3 the option for Underslung whips out my RPG, but Gadget 1 does nothing. I better be able to hit F and pull out RPG/M320, etc.
> 
> Also, I noticed a lot of bugs when attempting to use toggle primary (or secondary) weapon, can't remember which. But I want to be able to switch to pistol and back to primary...and it seemed to get hung up and would refuse to swap. I could get it to work pretty reliably by quickly tapping the mouse button, but it needs to work 100%.
> 
> I'd REALLY like to be able to hit F once for RPG, then F again for previous weapon, whatever that was. Same w/ the gadgets. It just doesn't make any sense to do nothing. Seems like a waste of efficient key binding.
> 
> Now that I mention it, how do I send this into DICE for the best possible chance of them reading it?
> YES! Along w/ that, and I don't recall if 4 does it, but the static @ the end of the round when your ribbons are floating by also drives me up a wall. I want a crisp GUI that makes my life easier, not this crazy flashy hoop-dee-hoo-diddly-dop they have going on now.
> 
> So, when I selected my weapon from the 1st customize screen I noticed if you click on it, there's no drop down box to select. It just take you to another screen. Is this by design?!
> 
> Finally, the squad perks seemed limited to selecting either offense or defense. They were all there and I appreciated the descriptions, but it didn't seem like you could select them.
> 
> Also, BF3 sucks.


I would imagine the switch weapons bind will remain and be unaffected. They are referring to direct deployment binds. Reading it sounds like they just removed one unused bind as opposed to having a whole matches where you would only press one or the other...essentially making it a "smart" button.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> DICE confirmed that beta was on older build of the game btw.
> 
> http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2013-10-17-bach-to-the-frontlines-battlefield-4s-lead-producer-opens-up?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=european-daily
> 
> _"Patrick Bach: Like I said to someone else today, in the first hour of the beta we got more playtesting than we'd have previously during the entire project. The feedback you get is huge. We're trying to compare our list of feedback and bugs with the list we're getting from the community. While we know that what people are playing isn't the latest game, it's one or two months old, we're comparing notes on what is already fixed."_


I knew this but couldn't get my friends to listen....thanks for the proof.


----------



## banging34hzs

Is it just me or does BF3 not feel right anymore since playing BF4????/


----------



## skupples

ammo limitations make sense, but an average tank in war carries many more shells then just FOUR. I'm going to assume this was just an anti-troll feature of the "beta"


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *banging34hzs*
> 
> Is it just me or does BF3 not feel right anymore since playing BF4????/


it feels old! haha, it sure was fun, I had a ton of fun and frustration playing bf3 and I'm sure bf4 will be much of the same, although much less, getting married soon...haha

worst part of the tanks only having 4 is you don't even have enough shells to destroy 2 tanks in a row, and trust me, there were a ton of times I was able to destroy 2 tanks in a row, beta noobs...


----------



## skupples

the ammo limitations better change in live... One of my main draw's to BF4 (over every other modern FPS) are the vehicles. biggest disappointment of cry3 was the removal of vehicles from pvp.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *banging34hzs*
> 
> Is it just me or does BF3 not feel right anymore since playing BF4????/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> it feels old! haha, it sure was fun, I had a ton of fun and frustration playing bf3 and I'm sure bf4 will be much of the same, although much less, getting married soon...haha
> 
> worst part of the tanks only having 4 is you don't even have enough shells to destroy 2 tanks in a row, and trust me, there were a ton of times I was able to destroy 2 tanks in a row, beta noobs...


Yeah I've been noticing this also, the graphics just seem really dated TBH. Not only the graphics but the hit detection is really off... I have been practicing my sniping in close quarters maps like 24/7 metro and point blank to long range shots which I know are dead on don't even get a hit marker.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *banging34hzs*
> 
> Is it just me or does BF3 not feel right anymore since playing BF4????/


BF3 has sucked for awhile. I actually enjoy playing BC2 more then it


----------



## ihatelolcats

i was testing out different capture and encoding methods, might as well post the vids here. nothing too exciting im afraid
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzBLehKrtcc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nw2KdSQW1uc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBGkZR8jvTY


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> With you being a chopper pilot and all this should ring true.
> 
> What about choppers with limited ammo? I mean that makes sense and requires more skill because its hard to hit things with the choppers.


It's funny, in BF games I don't care for flying the heli's or jets all that much. I like being down on the ground with the troops either in FPS mode or in armored vehicles tearing stuff up. The air-play seems too detached for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> How is it less skillfull?Now you have to aim not just spam shells everywhere to get a kill.


In BF3, since the vehicles had unlimited ammo, this allowed a skillful player to outplay and defeat multiple opponents at a time. A skillful player with great aim and armor tactics could go deep into enemy territory, wreck havoc and it was extremely fun. It had nothing to do with "spamming shells". As a very skilled armor player, I would take out 2-3+ opposing armored vehicles that would "spam shells".

With an artificial ammo cap/refresh, it ties one hand of a skillful player behind his back. It's essentially a "soft cap" on how effective you can be, how deep you can penetrate, how many opponents you can face at once. Once you use those 3-4 rounds to kill an opponent, you are literally helpless for a great deal of time and would have to hide or retreat until replenished. This changes the dynamic of armored battles drastically for the worse and slows everything down. Huge mistake.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> It's funny, in BF games I don't care for flying the heli's or jets all that much. I like being down on the ground with the troops either in FPS mode or in armored vehicles tearing stuff up. The air-play seems too detached for me.
> In BF3, since the vehicles had unlimited ammo, this allowed a skillful player to outplay and defeat multiple opponents at a time. A skillful player with great aim and armor tactics could go deep into enemy territory, wreck havoc and it was extremely fun. It had nothing to do with "spamming shells". As a very skilled armor player, I would take out 2-3+ opposing armored vehicles that would "spam shells".
> 
> With an artificial ammo cap/refresh, it ties one hand of a skillful player behind his back. It's essentially a "soft cap" on how effective you can be, how deep you can penetrate, how many opponents you can face at once. Once you use those 3-4 rounds to kill an opponent, you are literally helpless for a great deal of time and would have to hide or retreat until replenished. This changes the dynamic of armored battles drastically for the worse and slows everything down. Huge mistake.


Disagree sorry. Ammo cap promotes skill and squad/team work and reduces rambo style play. Essential to remove the bf3 spamming across the board for game play/balance sake. If someone going 90 - 0 on seine/damavand in a tank is skill, or in a lav spamming bazaar is a skill it is best removed. A tank would not be far advanced of everyone taking on the world alone. Bf3 in some senses was a joke. Bf4 vehicle ammo regen > bf3 - Imho. A skill will be to adapt and overcome.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> It's funny, in BF games I don't care for flying the heli's or jets all that much. I like being down on the ground with the troops either in FPS mode or in armored vehicles tearing stuff up. The air-play seems too detached for me.
> In BF3, since the vehicles had unlimited ammo, this allowed a skillful player to outplay and defeat multiple opponents at a time. A skillful player with great aim and armor tactics could go deep into enemy territory, wreck havoc and it was extremely fun. It had nothing to do with "spamming shells". As a very skilled armor player, I would take out 2-3+ opposing armored vehicles that would "spam shells".
> 
> With an artificial ammo cap/refresh, it ties one hand of a skillful player behind his back. It's essentially a "soft cap" on how effective you can be, how deep you can penetrate, how many opponents you can face at once. Once you use those 3-4 rounds to kill an opponent, you are literally helpless for a great deal of time and would have to hide or retreat until replenished. This changes the dynamic of armored battles drastically for the worse and slows everything down. Huge mistake.


Using BF3 as a yardstick-I gotta lol,BF3 tanks were utter garbage.
Never had that problem in BF2,I knew when to back off and wait rather than charging in like Rambo thinking I am a one man army.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Installing Windows 8.1 as we speak


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Installing Windows 8.1 as we speak


Doing that this weekend.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Installing Windows 8.1 as we speak


Tell me how it is


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> BF3 has sucked for awhile. I actually enjoy playing BC2 more then it


BC2 is a much better /more skill required game imo.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Disagree sorry. Ammo cap promotes skill and squad/team work and reduces rambo style play. Essential to remove the bf3 spamming across the board for game play/balance sake. If someone going 90 - 0 on seine/damavand in a tank is skill, or in a lav spamming bazaar is a skill it is best removed. A tank would not be far advanced of everyone taking on the world alone. Bf3 in some senses was a joke. Bf4 vehicle ammo regen > bf3 - Imho. A skill will be to adapt and overcome.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> Using BF3 as a yardstick-I gotta lol,BF3 tanks were utter garbage.
> Never had that problem in BF2,I knew when to back off and wait rather than charging in like Rambo thinking I am a one man army.


A lot of people don't realize this is just another move to close the skill gap between players. It's this "everyones a winner" crap mentality that is ruining games.

It makes the battle lines more static and less dynamic. In laymans terms, BORING. Action and associated fun is what keeps people playing. Shooting four shots and going off to hide/retreat to wait for ammo refresh is the exact opposite of that. Possible SPM for skilled players is DRASTICALLY reduced. Not to mention single hits to the rear of armored vehicles disabling them. Armor play in BF4 is terrible and boring.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Doing that this weekend.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Tell me how it is


Took literally 45mins to do - longer than the bloody installation - start BUTTON is back, but that's utterly useless - only takes me back to the rubbish mertro screen.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Took literally 45mins to do - longer than the bloody installation - start BUTTON is back, but that's utterly useless - only takes me back to the rubbish mertro screen.


They told us that a long time ago, just install startisback.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> They told us that a long time ago, just install startisback.


I had that. Back to Windows, better 7 for me!


----------



## ski-bum

Not sure is this is old or not.
Official Beta Results


----------



## scottyl41

I have a
i7-2600k
win 7
1tb hd
gtx 580 video card
8gb ram
sound blaster titanium

My friend wants to buy it from me.

I'm looking at buying this setup.

i7-4820
8gb ram
250 gb SSD drive
win 8.1
gtx 770
Sound Blaster ZX

After I sell my PC I'll have to spend bout 850.00 on the new setup...is it worth it? Im just not 100% sure. BTW my monitor is 1440p.


----------



## amd655

-_____________-


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottyl41*
> 
> I have a
> i7-2600k
> win 7
> 1tb hd
> gtx 580 video card
> 8gb ram
> sound blaster titanium
> 
> My friend wants to buy it from me.
> 
> I'm looking at buying this setup.
> 
> i7-4820
> 8gb ram
> 250 gb SSD drive
> win 8.1
> gtx 770
> Sound Blaster ZX
> 
> After I sell my PC I'll have to spend bout 850.00 on the new setup...is it worth it? Im just not 100% sure. BTW my monitor is 1440p.


If you're looking to run BF4 - might be worth going the AMD route for more VRAM for bang to buck.
I would also go for 16GB ram
And ditch win8.1 (but that's just my personal preference)


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Took literally 45mins to do - longer than the bloody installation - start BUTTON is back, but that's utterly useless - only takes me back to the rubbish mertro screen.


I liked Classicshell until I couldn't take it anymore and went back to Windows7 x64.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Disagree sorry. Ammo cap promotes skill and squad/team work and reduces rambo style play. Essential to remove the bf3 spamming across the board for game play/balance sake. If someone going 90 - 0 on seine/damavand in a tank is skill, or in a lav spamming bazaar is a skill it is best removed. A tank would not be far advanced of everyone taking on the world alone. Bf3 in some senses was a joke. Bf4 vehicle ammo regen > bf3 - Imho. A skill will be to adapt and overcome.


+1

I agree 100%. Many times I have been on a team where were couldn't even get out of our base due to heli/tanks spamming us with shells. I have also been on the opposing side, where no one was allowed out of a base due to a few ace pilots. The made the matches incredibly mundane, to th point where I would only play CQ. At the very least, the limited ammo should eliminate base spamming, while forcing others to squad up in order to make gains.

I cant tell you how many times a couple of heli's/tanks absolutely dominated a match, forcing many to quit. Its no fun being at a disadvantage due to a couple Ace pilots, who inevitably ruin a match, regardless of which side you're playing on. And if we're trying to be realistic here, there is no way that a single tank should be able to take out multiple armored vehicles. I know in BF3 we could, but it wasn't realistic.

The limited ammo will force players to pick and chose when and where they attack. It also will give the opposing team ample opportunity to strike back at armor.

Personally, I like using tanks, and am killed with one. But, I never sit in one for an entire round. I like to move around and help the team as needed.

One thing that will hurt vehicles is that now RECON and SUPPORT will both have C4. At least, that's what I read.

I may be in the minority here, but I am very happy that they have limited the armor ammo.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Damn you battlefield 4, now gta 5 feels kinda boring now...
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder wat to do before launch date. I'm almost desperate enough to start reading.....
Click to expand...

I just sent off my GPU for an RMA refund. Sadly, I will be GPU less until the AMD/Nvidia war is over. Stupid Mantle...

So BF4 is DX 11.1, right? NOT DX 11.2? Any other reason to get in on that W8.1 action performance wise?


----------



## rickcooperjr

I advise to stay with win7 as I have said before I simply cant stand win8 or 8.1 just my opinion I have tried start is back and everythign and spent days if not weeks trying to get it to look and basic feel of win7 truth is win8 just doesnt have the software support alot of my software wont run on it or does but does so in weird ways or simply takes alot of fanagling to get it to do so. There are simply to much that is buggy with win8 that was fine on win7 for me to even think about moving to win8 or 8.1 I have tried win8 for 6 months straight forcing myself to do so whole time all it did was frustrate me. win8 is suppose to be more productive let me flat out say in my experience it isnt. I also would like to say for the hassle and pains to get 5fps more in games win8 is not worth it and that is all I will say.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I advise to stay with win7 as I have said before I simply cant stand win8 or 8.1 just my opinion I have tried start is back and everythign and spent days if not weeks trying to get it to look and basic feel of win7 truth is win8 just doesnt have the software support alot of my software wont run on it or does but does so in weird ways or simply takes alot of fanagling to get it to do so. There are simply to much that is buggy with win8 that was fine on win7 for me to even think about moving to win8 or 8.1 I have tried win8 for 6 months straight forcing myself to do so whole time all it did was frustrate me. win8 is suppose to be more productive let me flat out say in my experience it isnt. I also would like to say for the hassle and pains to get 5fps more in games win8 is not worth it and that is all I will say.


What software? I am curious.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm a decent player (700-800+SPM) looking for a squad to play with. I'm a team player, and place the team/squad before myself. I am comfortable in any and all load outs, based on squad needs. I'm looking to squad up with players in the USA Midwest, Chicago, Detroit, etc.
> 
> If interested, please add me: RexKobra.
> 
> Thank you,


Added....we have a group of decent players...feel free to hop on our TS:

scutzi128.dyndns.org
no password


----------



## skupples

ammo cap is not a terrible idea, an ammo cap of FOUR SHELLS, is how ever a terrible idea. hopefully it changes. It's almost as un-realistic as having an infinite amount of ammo.

bf4 is dx11.1 not dx11.2 which is only available in win8.1 and will likely not show up in games for a good chunk of time.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> If you're looking to run BF4 - might be worth going the AMD route for more VRAM for bang to buck.
> I would also go for *16GB* ram
> And ditch win8.1 (but that's just my personal preference)


DICE recommends only *8 gigs* of ram. Why do you recommend twice the amount?


----------



## dmasteR




----------



## ihatelolcats

it might be cool if tanks got like 2 more shells if a gunner was inside
what i would like is the ability to ride on top of tanks. you see this all the time in real war footage


----------



## error-id10t

Ace pilots in heli's could dominate a game and "ruin" it, I agree. Same could be said about flyers in general. But ace tanker couldn't dominate a map/game overall, it's slow compared to air vehicles and can't get from A to B in 2seconds, nerfing it to 4 shell's is dumb IMO.

As mentioned already, it could however brake lines and give a great advantage to that team if that person knew what they were doing - today in BF4, that's gone. A lone tank dude can't do that anymore, they're now as much of a sitting duck as anyone else. I mean think about the fact that you're in a freaking tank, but you have to back off because you've now ran out of ammo and it takes a life-time to reload one more - knowing that this one new shell won't destroy anything.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> DICE recommends only *8 gigs* of ram. Why do you recommend twice the amount?


Because the BETA alone used 6.35GB.
If he wants headroom - he better get 16GB - that's what I'm doing
Getting my 8GB back from my mum's PC build I did earlier this year so that my system runs again at 16GB.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


All I See here is that you have personally made @ least one payment on EA CEO's Ferrari.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Because the BETA alone used 6.35GB.
> If he wants headroom - he better get 16GB - that's what I'm doing
> Getting my 8GB back from my mum's PC build I did earlier this year so that my system runs again at 16GB.


6.3 gigs used in game, + the 2+ gigs your OS consumes @ any given time = using your virtual memory = bad.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Added....we have a group of decent players...feel free to hop on our TS:
> 
> scutzi128.dyndns.org
> no password


Great, thanks!

I can simply type in the address above in Battlelog to enter your server?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> All I See here is that you have personally made @ least one payment on EA CEO's Ferrari.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.3 gigs used in game, + the 2+ gigs your OS consumes @ any given time = using your virtual memory = bad.


I see BF4 + Premium and Titanfall


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I see BF4 + Premium and Titanfall


ohhh, I totally forgot about COD w/ robots!!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> ohhh, I totally forgot about COD w/ robots!!






Titanfall>>>>>>>>>>BF4


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> [quote name="dmasteR" url="/t/1375478/official-battlefield-4-information-discussion-thread/6400_50#post_21007878"]I see BF4 + Premium and Titanfall


ohhh, I totally forgot about COD w/ robots!![/QUOTE]
Yeah it looks like another route driven mindless k/d fest. I would have been more excited for a full on mech warrior game then a reskined cod with robot kill streaks.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Yeah it looks like another route driven mindless k/d fest. I would have been more excited for a full on mech warrior game then a reskined cod with robot kill streaks.


Inb4 BF4 is fresh and nothing like BF3, and not catering for casuals....


----------



## The-racer

Well , i kinda loved the limited ammo on the tanks.
Makes one more precise an carefull with its shots.

When you see a tank run out of ammo , ram it and pin it upwards.
It's pretty mutch stuck









I only wished they (DICE) would implement the re-arm caracteristic from B2.
Jets , choppers had to return to the base after their ammo was depleted / if they needed repairs.


----------



## Lisjak

Hey guys, I would like to share my thoughts on the beta. First off ammo cap: It's a little like a two edged sword. On one hand it promotes tactical gameplay but on the other it encourages camping as well. Also, I can't tell you how many times I had 5 or more infantry on my crosshair as chopper gunner, and couldn't take them out because it was still reloading ammo. Second was the tank shell drop off. It was falling like a stone compared to bf3. Third thing are the rifles. I think they are a little too easy to use because of the little amount of recoil they have. I got killed a lot during the beta, trying to micro burst while the enemy was just spraying at me. This wouldn't be such a problem, but it happened at ridiculous distances. The last thing are the snipers. For starters I don't like the bullet trail. It prevents me from seeing where the bullet lands which is annoying. The other thing is, I think it was much easier to kill someone with the sniper rifle in bf3. But maybe that's just me.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> it might be cool if tanks got like 2 more shells if a gunner was inside
> what i would like is the ability to ride on top of tanks. you see this all the time in real war footage


You can now!









In Bf3 it would launch you off the tank, but in Bf4 you stay on. Yeah, it would be nice if they made it actually like extra vehicle seats, but at least it works now.


----------



## 352227

I can't connect to BF3 now after updating to Windows 8.1 - it says I've been kicked because I don't have Punkbuster (even though I do!)

Can I re install Punkbuster or do I have to re-install the whole game again?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> I can't connect to BF3 now after updating to Windows 8.1 - it says I've been kicked because I don't have Punkbuster (even though I do!)
> 
> Can I re install Punkbuster or do I have to re-install the whole game again?


Reinstall/update Punkbuster.


----------



## zlatan1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> Well , i kinda loved the limited ammo on the tanks.
> Makes one more precise an carefull with its shots.
> 
> When you see a tank run out of ammo , ram it and pin it upwards.
> It's pretty mutch stuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only wished they (DICE) would implement the re-arm caracteristic from B2.
> Jets , choppers had to return to the base after their ammo was depleted / if they needed repairs.


limited ammo on tanks worked very well - i dont think it worked as good on choppers though - especially gunners.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottyl41*
> 
> I have a
> i7-2600k
> win 7
> 1tb hd
> gtx 580 video card
> 8gb ram
> sound blaster titanium
> 
> My friend wants to buy it from me.
> 
> I'm looking at buying this setup.
> 
> i7-4820
> 8gb ram
> 250 gb SSD drive
> win 8.1
> gtx 770
> Sound Blaster ZX
> 
> After I sell my PC I'll have to spend bout 850.00 on the new setup...is it worth it? Im just not 100% sure. BTW my monitor is 1440p.


id go 780 or r290 and a cpu with more's threads.


----------



## zlatan1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> id go 780 or r290 and a cpu with more's threads.


does i7 multithreading have much of an impact on gaming ? , im upgrading from my good old 2500k soon


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlatan1985*
> 
> does i7 multithreading have much of an impact on gaming ? , im upgrading from my good old 2500k soon


According to this, you would get *14* more fps from upgrading an i5 to i7.



source.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Great, thanks!
> 
> I can simply type in the address above in Battlelog to enter your server?


You need to download teamspeak 3 and you put the address in that.

You can download it at:
http://teamspeak.com


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Inb4 BF4 is fresh and nothing like BF3, and not catering for casuals....


Not saying nothing about BF4... For my sanity's sake BF4 is the best game to ever come out









Titanfall on the other hand could have been so much more then a COD with MECHs. Actually it looks more like a mishmash of a COD skeleton with COD, Halo, and Crysis multiplayer gameplay.
Not saying I wont play it if it offers more then ego candy I mean.. K/D, but I wont be over BF4 that's for sure. It could kill COD though which would be nice even though it kind of is COD...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> According to this, you would get *14* more fps from upgrading an i5 to i7.
> 
> 
> 
> source.


Try 7 mate.
i5 2500k versus i7 3930k is not a fair match its got two more cores and its just a little less then 3 times the cost of the i5.
the i7 2600k versus the i7 3930k would be more like it and even then its still unfair.
the i5 2500k versus the i7 2600k and the i7 3930k versus the i7 3970x are fair comparisons, in FPS difference, price, and Cores.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Not saying nothing about BF4... For my sanity's sake BF4 is the best game to ever come out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titanfall on the other hand could have been so much more then a COD with MECHs. Actually it looks more like a mishmash of a COD skeleton with COD, Halo, and Crysis multiplayer gameplay.
> Not saying I wont play it if it offers more then ego candy I mean.. K/D, but I wont be over BF4 that's for sure. It could kill COD though which would be nice even though it kind of is COD...


LOL BF3 was nothing BUT a damn K/D EGO CANDY game...................BF4 will be no different.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> LOL BF3 was nothing BUT a damn K/D EGO CANDY game...................BF4 will be no different.


You were playing the wrong modes
BF3 and BF4 isn't about TDM


----------



## 98uk

Sup chiefs, I haven't really been abreast of BF4 related news for various reasons... but I wanted pre-ordered today as i'll have my new for release date









Can someone tell me if this is all I need?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You were playing the wrong modes
> BF3 and BF4 isn't about TDM


Yes dubbed, because i ONLY play TDM.............

And whenever a person gets fruity or narked on a forum with BF games, they will immediately search for your stats in BF3, then try to use that as a tool to win over that person in a argument.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Please.........


----------



## zlatan1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> According to this, you would get *14* more fps from upgrading an i5 to i7.
> 
> 
> 
> source.


Thanks for the info,

i was thinking of going i5 4670k + MSI Z87-GD65-GAMING MB and a msi branded R9 gpu with that hope that an msi mb and msi gpu combo will squeeze out a couple more frames per second.

but ill wait for the retail of bf4 benchmarks to make my mind up on the cpu now.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titanfall>>>>>>>>>>BF4


I won't know this until I play it... I also have a fear that it will be 100% broken in multi-monitor like every other game w/ mechs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Yeah it looks like another route driven mindless k/d fest. I would have been more excited for a full on mech warrior game then a reskined cod with robot kill streaks.


IT does look like that may be the case...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Inb4 BF4 is fresh and nothing like BF3, and not catering for casuals....


It's EA, every evolution cater's more and more to the baddies "casuals." Because you know, everything has to be fair! Everyone is special! 2+2=5 if you can show your work!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Yes dubbed, because i ONLY play TDM.............
> 
> And whenever a person gets fruity or narked on a forum with BF games, they will immediately search for your stats in BF3, then try to use that as a tool to win over that person in a argument.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please.........


This is why you shouldn't be on the game's actual forum. It's almost always populated with some of the most ignorant people on planet earth.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> LOL BF3 was nothing BUT a damn K/D EGO CANDY game...................BF4 will be no different.


I wouldn't know, my main goal in the BF4 beta was to kill as many tanks as I possibly could by running up and suicide bombing them with C4 (which was the only way I could seem to kill them, the RPG did nothing but get hit markers). BF3 I play mostly metro 24/7 now because of the constant action even on dead servers and you are pretty much a god if you can walk away with very little deaths.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Yes dubbed, because i ONLY play TDM.............
> 
> Please.........


did you change your name?
Used to be TDM Funky from what I remember.

Also was a joke, based on your origin name


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> did you change your name?
> Used to be TDM Funky from what I remember.
> 
> Also was a joke, based on your origin name


TTM you mean?

http://www.thetwistedminds.net/2013/index.php


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> TTM you mean?
> 
> http://www.thetwistedminds.net/2013/index.php


I remember reading TDM lol!
You've never changed your name? I must be dreaming LOL


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I remember reading TDM lol!
> You've never changed your name? I must be dreaming LOL


Yup, your eyes must be as good as your trolling skills


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Yup, your eyes must be as good as your trolling skills


sigh....haven't even played a single game with you.
Need to do some battlelog cleaning now.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtdavid*
> 
> I think we (Gaming Titans) top that


@gtdavid... £29.99 for the game plus day 1 DLC... and £29.99 for premium?

Ok, I will buy it.

I'm assuming I get an Origin code? I had ordered with Game... but your prices are nice for sure









I hope there is a way to backup the game... as sometimes I need to reinstall and my connection here is 100GB capped I think :s


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> @gtdavid... £29.99 for the game plus day 1 DLC... and £29.99 for premium?
> 
> Ok, I will buy it.
> 
> I'm assuming I get an Origin code? I had ordered with Game... but your prices are nice for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope there is a way to backup the game... as sometimes I need to reinstall and my connection here is 100GB capped I think :s


you would get an origin code close to release







!
I was lucky to get mine for £55 - bf4 + prem

As for backing up the game.
It's saved on your HDD - where origin installs it - so it won't ever get lost so to speak.
Unless you wipe your HDD.

Even then - you can still take that folder and of the "migration" technique to re-acquire the game, without having to download it again.


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> you would get an origin code close to release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> I was lucky to get mine for £55 - bf4 + prem
> 
> As for backing up the game.
> It's saved on your HDD - where origin installs it - so it won't ever get lost so to speak.
> Unless you wipe your HDD.
> 
> Even then - you can still take that folder and of the "migration" technique to re-acquire the game, without having to download it again.


Do you guys think Premium is worth it? What exactly do you get?


----------



## 98uk

Cool. Now I need to workout the difference between Battlefield 4 (£29.99) and Battefield 4 Digital Deluxe Edition (£39.99)... :s


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Cool. Now I need to workout the difference between Battlefield 4 (£29.99) and Battefield 4 Digital Deluxe Edition (£39.99)... :s


Access to beta....


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> Do you guys think Premium is worth it? What exactly do you get?


You get all the DLCs and some extra content.
You don't need to buy premium now, you can buy it after if you like.
I know I'll be playing BF4 - so I might as well get BF4 premium now and enjoy the benefits from the get-go.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Cool. Now I need to workout the difference between Battlefield 4 (£29.99) and Battefield 4 Digital Deluxe Edition (£39.99)... :s


beta + battlepacks -> not worth it.
Just EA to make money off noobs.

EDIT:
http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/geforce-shadowplay-beta-available-october-28

GG fraps?
Only for Nvidia


----------



## y2jrock60

I'm hoping AMD releases the 290x at least a week before BF4 comes out. I'm looking to upgrade my GTX 570, so if the price and benches for the 290x are good I'll probably be snagging one up. I know BF4 is suppose to come with the 290x which in reality knocks off $60 from its price.


----------



## ihatelolcats

didnt they say the 290 and 290x wouldnt have game bundles to begin with?


----------



## gtdavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> @gtdavid... £29.99 for the game plus day 1 DLC... and £29.99 for premium?
> 
> Ok, I will buy it.
> 
> I'm assuming I get an Origin code? I had ordered with Game... but your prices are nice for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope there is a way to backup the game... as sometimes I need to reinstall and my connection here is 100GB capped I think :s


Yes, this is an Origin code for Battlefield 4 and China Rising DLC.
If you buy from us, you will forever have the game in your account.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtdavid*
> 
> Yes, this is an Origin code for Battlefield 4 and China Rising DLC.
> If you buy from us, you will forever have the game in your account.


Are these codes intended to be sold only in specific regions?


----------



## gtdavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*
> 
> Are these codes intended to be sold only in specific regions?


No, Battlefield 4 is region free and available to be purchased and activated worldwide.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2jrock60*
> 
> I'm hoping AMD releases the 290x at least a week before BF4 comes out. I'm looking to upgrade my GTX 570, so if the price and benches for the 290x are good I'll probably be snagging one up. I know BF4 is suppose to come with the 290x which in reality knocks off $60 from its price.


I can actually say they more than likely wont release it before BF4 release due to having a few hardware / software issues involving the AMD true audio. I know because I have already tested the R9 290X it performas well near Nvidia Titan lvl but there are a few things that are bugging on the bios / firmware side that they have to fix.

I also want to point out 2x R9 280X's in crossfire is better performing by 40%-70% in most situations than a single R9 290X and 2x 280x's in crossfire is same price as a single 290x and I will say the scaling is right at 100% for crossfire with 280X's this gen has insane scaling performance.

The R9 290X is a monster but for same price can get better performance with 2x R9 280X's plane and simple alot of the performance difference could be issues in the bios / firmware and such on the 290X that could be ironed out with driver updates and bios changes and such. The 290X truly is at Titan lvl perofrmance for a much cheaper price and 280X's in crossfire is beyond Titan performance I know this first hand due to hands on testing side by side of all hardware mentioned.

I have enough faith in next gen radeon to replace my 7970's I have now in trifire with next gen 290X's yes they are almost same hardware but the openGL 4.3 and directX 11.2 advancement is worth it and they get a better optimised architecture all around vs the 7970 add to it way higher oem clocks.

The ones I will be getting are Matrix version R9 290X's 2 of them to be exact.


----------



## fedrosishere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Kind of ironic that your post is completely ignorant of the posts that have been made recently?
> -Speaking about the prices + resellers of the game
> -Speaking about Nvidia and AMD
> -Benchmarks


''recently''


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Disagree sorry. Ammo cap promotes skill and squad/team work and reduces rambo style play. Essential to remove the bf3 spamming across the board for game play/balance sake. If someone going 90 - 0 on seine/damavand in a tank is skill, or in a lav spamming bazaar is a skill it is best removed. A tank would not be far advanced of everyone taking on the world alone. Bf3 in some senses was a joke. Bf4 vehicle ammo regen > bf3 - Imho. A skill will be to adapt and overcome.
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> I agree 100%. Many times I have been on a team where were couldn't even get out of our base due to heli/tanks spamming us with shells. I have also been on the opposing side, where no one was allowed out of a base due to a few ace pilots. The made the matches incredibly mundane, to th point where I would only play CQ. At the very least, the limited ammo should eliminate base spamming, while forcing others to squad up in order to make gains.
> 
> I cant tell you how many times a couple of heli's/tanks absolutely dominated a match, forcing many to quit. Its no fun being at a disadvantage due to a couple Ace pilots, who inevitably ruin a match, regardless of which side you're playing on. And if we're trying to be realistic here, there is no way that a single tank should be able to take out multiple armored vehicles. I know in BF3 we could, but it wasn't realistic.
> 
> The limited ammo will force players to pick and chose when and where they attack. It also will give the opposing team ample opportunity to strike back at armor.
> 
> Personally, I like using tanks, and am killed with one. But, I never sit in one for an entire round. I like to move around and help the team as needed.
> 
> One thing that will hurt vehicles is that now RECON and SUPPORT will both have C4. At least, that's what I read.
> 
> I may be in the minority here, but I am very happy that they have limited the armor ammo.
Click to expand...

Even with the current changes to tanks in BF4, they can still spawn kill and camp no problem. The machine guns are still very destructive, I think they even got a buff in this game, so its not like you can't mow down lots of people still. Team balance is more of the problem with spawn killing than the game balancing.

The limited amount of ammo aside, tanks in BF4 beta were taken down really easily. 2 shots to rear with RPG, dead. Even when reactive armor comes into play, it will probably still be easier to take them down than in BF3. The critical hits really screw you over if you take one, so you have to be very cautious driving into tight areas or being flanked.

Overall from the beta it looked like infantry got a buff, vehicles got a nerf, evened them both out a bit. Infantry have more ways to kill vehicles, vehicles have less main ammo to spam, and critical/weak spots for infantry to take advantage of.

A lot of these things are subject to change and rebalancing so you may see a lot different game after a few months of patches. Although if they do stick with the limited main cannon ammo + reloading, I would like to see some vehicle buffs associated with having more than 1 person in tank. 2 players in tank you get x% boost in reload speed, 3 players in tank, you get x% boost in reload, and potentially additional shells to shoot before reload. Encouraging more teamwork in vehicles.


----------



## Thoth420

Lead Producer Interview from Oct 17 2013 (yesterday)
http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2013-10-17-bach-to-the-frontlines-battlefield-4s-lead-producer-opens-up?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=european-daily


----------



## Totally Dubbed

What a lad-agreed:
'If people are only using one gun in the game, the game is probably broken. If you are using the right amount of variation within the game, the game is probably pretty good because Battlefield is about variation.'


----------



## wrigleyvillain

_Oh yeah Windows 8 sucks so bad mainly due to that ugly abomination Metro and there is no way I would ever use it despite DX 11.1 and BF4 and all the other improvements..._

Well...even if stuck with Metro-which you are not-it too is growing on me (no not my desktop but mine will soon look like this too).


----------



## cribbett123

Thank god they removed lock on RPGs, added shorter lock on range, and finally an alarm for when laser designated missle fire alert...... I'll actually buy it now


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Inb4 BF4 is fresh and nothing like BF3, and not catering for casuals....


Sadly true, but at this point every triple AAA title caters to casuals now. People don't want a skill gap, and want instant gratification in being good.


----------



## skupples

casualizing = more & more artificial progression.(leveling stuff up, like increasing gun dmg, reducing the already almost none-existent recoil)


----------



## rickcooperjr

He could be a hardware tester and either get insane discounts or free games altogether for testing purposes like I do I already got BF4 free and titanfall as soon as it is released all for free.

this is how I got metro 2033 / metro last light / crysis 1,2 and 3 / farcry 3 / MW3 / BF3 and many more they were 100% free and given to me for testing hardware with.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> He could be a hardware tester and either get insane discounts or free games altogether for testing purposes like I do I already got BF4 free and titanfall as soon as it is released all for free.
> 
> this is how I got metro 2033 / metro last light / crysis 1,2 and 3 / farcry 3 / MW3 / BF3 and many more they were 100% free and given to me for testing hardware with.


umm how do I get in on this.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> He could be a hardware tester and either get insane discounts or free games altogether for testing purposes like I do I already got BF4 free and titanfall as soon as it is released all for free.
> 
> this is how I got metro 2033 / metro last light / crysis 1,2 and 3 / farcry 3 / MW3 / BF3 and many more they were 100% free and given to me for testing hardware with.












people, do not buy into some of those "beta tester" programs, they HAVE TO BE SCAMS... Like the ones that claim they pay you to test games, after you pay them to join.... bwaaahahhahaa... That being said, I would love to get down & dirty with my system. It can be the 1% of gamer's, or the 99% of gamers with the flip of two switches.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

For you that pre ordered through Amazon, any idea on when we're gonna get our codes? 

Thanks.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> But ace tanker couldn't dominate a map/game overall, it's slow compared to air vehicles and can't get from A to B in 2seconds, nerfing it to 4 shell's is dumb IMO.
> 
> As mentioned already, it could however brake lines and give a great advantage to that team if that person knew what they were doing - today in BF4, that's gone. A lone tank dude can't do that anymore, they're now as much of a sitting duck as anyone else. I mean think about the fact that you're in a freaking tank, but you have to back off because you've now ran out of ammo and it takes a life-time to reload one more - knowing that this one new shell won't destroy anything.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Sadly true, but at this point every triple AAA title caters to casuals now. People don't want a skill gap, and want instant gratification in being good.


Finally a few people understand major changes about the game.

Close the skill gap with ******ed game design decisions = make more noobs happy = more sales for them. The same thing has decimated the MMORPG genre. Skillful players are running out of games to play.

The dumbing down effect is transcending everything...


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> He could be a hardware tester and either get insane discounts or free games altogether for testing purposes like I do I already got BF4 free and titanfall as soon as it is released all for free.
> 
> this is how I got metro 2033 / metro last light / crysis 1,2 and 3 / farcry 3 / MW3 / BF3 and many more they were 100% free and given to me for testing hardware with.
> 
> 
> 
> umm how do I get in on this.
Click to expand...

I got in because I have family and friends in many of the hardware / game companies like Intel / AMD / Nvidia / treyarch / infinity ward / blizzard / activision / EA and so on over the years I have built connections with many companies and it all started out as a outside testing source for these companies outside of the normal testing phase and more of a real world lvl hardware / game testing which is what I do I push things till they cant take it anymore or flat out give up and fail in some situations others I am told to give them a thorough run thru there paces and dont overclock but push them thru benchmarking and real world gaming and such.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> He could be a hardware tester and either get insane discounts or free games altogether for testing purposes like I do I already got BF4 free and titanfall as soon as it is released all for free.
> 
> this is how I got metro 2033 / metro last light / crysis 1,2 and 3 / farcry 3 / MW3 / BF3 and many more they were 100% free and given to me for testing hardware with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people, do not buy into some of those "beta tester" programs, they HAVE TO BE SCAMS... Like the ones that claim they pay you to test games, after you pay them to join.... bwaaahahhahaa... That being said, I would love to get down & dirty with my system. It can be the 1% of gamer's, or the 99% of gamers with the flip of two switches.
Click to expand...

you are 100% right it can be hard to get into a real tester position and it takes knowing people to do so average Joe has just about as good a chance getting struck by lightning and winning lottery in same day as getting a legit testing position for hardware or game testing 90% of the options to get involved with testing in this field is locked down with very little chance of getting into it not only that a clean background check and connections in companies like the ones above give alot better chance of doing so.

I will also say this I dont get paid to do the testing but often get hardware / games free or at a very good discount but I sacrifice my time and alot of it at that and I pay a pretty insane powerbill monthly more than most would ever believe atleast $500-$1000 or more a month on power alone. If I shutdown my testing machines and such my bill will drop to around $300-$500 max a month not including my internet of $185 a month and my local network hardware and such so this by no meens is free in the end for the benefits it brings me being a tester I pay for it in the end but not in the most common way.

I also want to point out none of the above mentions maintenance cleaning and keeping everything up and going or base hardware involved for testing like motherboards , CPU's , RAM , hardrives , PSU's , OS's and such I have to purchase these out of my own pocket to supply test platforms to test other hardware. Yes I get these components often at a discount but still I pay for them out of my pocket. Yes I get insanely fast shipping and if a failure occurs I get overnighted replacements free of charge usually a few times I had to pay for return shipping to get stuff overnighted.


----------



## skupples

Clean background... Check! I'm likely the only person my age who has been able to evade the police his whole life.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Clean background... Check! I'm likely the only person my age who has been able to evade the police his whole life.


yes clean background check because they dont want to send prototype or unreleased hardware / games to a known criminal or someone that has previously broke NDA's and such or has had charges filed against them they require background checks often far more intense and investigated than the ones to purchase a gun and lets put it this way first time it takes upto 6months or so for them to finish theyre investigation and they routinely do background checks on you throughout the entire time you are testing stuff for them.

They dont just do criminal investigation when they do a background check they do another type of background check that goes into corporate lvl background checking same as say google and such do for possible employees goes far beyond criminal background check.

I will say this the background checks goes pretty deep not as bad as a full cavity search but you get my drift.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtdavid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*
> 
> Are these codes intended to be sold only in specific regions?
> 
> 
> 
> No, Battlefield 4 is region free and available to be purchased and activated worldwide.
Click to expand...

Interesting. So there will be no funny shenanigans like banning my key from Origin?


----------



## gtdavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Interesting. So there will be no funny shenanigans like banning my key from Origin?


Hey Jodiuh,
Battlefield 4 codes will be sent latest on October 29th.
Every customer will get a product that will be valid to activate and play in his/her region.

We are not the same company as any cd-keys store. Gaming Titans works with digital distributions that means our products are licensed and subject to valid legal regulations which determined by the publishers.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtdavid*
> 
> Hey Jodiuh,
> Battlefield 4 codes will be sent latest on October 29th.
> Every customer will get a product that will be valid to activate and play in his/her region.
> 
> We are not the same company as any cd-keys store. Gaming Titans works with digital distributions that means our products are licensed and subject to valid legal regulations which determined by the publishers.


I want to buy from you guys, but my money is my my amazon account, so I have to buy from amazon for full price D: Is there perhaps some way I could send you amazon credit for your store credit?


----------



## gtdavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I want to buy from you guys, but my money is my my amazon account, so I have to buy from amazon for full price D: Is there perhaps some way I could send you amazon credit for your store credit?


I'm sorry mate, we don't accept that type of payment method. Hope you understand


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Guys please do not post links to or details about sites that sell software keys.
Most of these sites offer grey market keys and do not work with the publishers at all.
Gaming Titans do work with the publishers.


----------



## scottyl41

Sooooo... Whats a Good upgrade for my gtx 580..I play at 1440p. On high settings I was getting about 30-40 fps. Lookin for around 60. Ive been looking at the gtx 770 just not sure..so many darn video cards.


----------



## anodizingstatic

Looks like this thread has finally died down a bit..to the point where we can actually _read_ our replies! lol


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottyl41*
> 
> Sooooo... Whats a Good upgrade for my gtx 580..I play at 1440p. On high settings I was getting about 30-40 fps. Lookin for around 60. Ive been looking at the gtx 770 just not sure..so many darn video cards.


Why not SLI them? You'll hit that magic 60fps. Remembering this is BETA, those fps will only get higher...



SOURCE.


----------



## scottyl41

Thanks for the info...its just my budget is about 500-600.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottyl41*
> 
> Thanks for the info...its just my budget is about 500-600.


If you're interested in Team Red, 2 7950's or a 7990. A lot of choices in your price range.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Why not SLI them? You'll hit that magic 60fps. Remembering this is BETA, those fps will only get higher...
> 
> 
> 
> SOURCE.


I understand 1440p > 1080p
But, how does that drop like 50 FPS?

My average during the BETA - maxed out on 1080P was 60FPS with my GTX680.
Those figures look completely off?
Unless 1440p really does that?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I understand 1440p > 1080p
> But, how does that drop like 50 FPS?
> 
> My average during the BETA - maxed out on 1080P was 60FPS with my GTX680.
> Those figures look completely off?
> Unless 1440p really does that?


2560x1440 uses almost double the pixels than 1920x1080, so you can expect a performance loss of almost half (More like 40-45%) when moving from 1080p to 1440p.

If you're going to play at 1440p, you will really need high-end cards to keep +60fps at High details.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I understand 1440p > 1080p
> But, how does that drop like 50 FPS?
> 
> My average during the BETA - maxed out on 1080P was 60FPS with my GTX680.
> Those figures look completely off?
> Unless 1440p really does that?


Well, higher res is more demanding, but the article was written on Oct 9th, maybe before some of the patches. Either way, i would expect a HUGE jump in fps once the game comes out and with appropriate drivers.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> 2560x1440 uses almost double the pixels than 1920x1080, so you can expect a performance loss of almost half (More like 40-45%) when moving from 1080p to 1440p.
> 
> If you're going to play at 1440p, you will really need high-end cards to keep +60fps at High details.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Well, higher res is more demanding, but the article was written on Oct 9th, maybe before some of the patches. Either way, i would expect a HUGE jump in fps once the game comes out and with appropriate drivers.


many thanks for the info guys - I'm not knowledgeable in the 1440p vs 1080p comaprison.
I just couldn't imagine a HUGE performance drop as shown.


----------



## Waleh

Hey guys, just a quick question. Are we expecting a large performance increase in the real version of the game over the beta? Or, is it minimal, if anyone knows. Thanks


----------



## ihatelolcats

i expect it to be worse


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Hey guys, just a quick question. Are we expecting a large performance increase in the real version of the game over the beta? Or, is it minimal, if anyone knows. Thanks


Hopefully the final version of the game is better optimized so fps will go up. No clue on how much though.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I suspect the optimization will be better, but the game will be more demanding


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigtonyman1138*
> 
> Hopefully the final version of the game is better optimized so fps will go up. No clue on how much though.


If it is at least the same Performance of the beta I will be happy.
Although it is bound to be better performance because of official GPU drivers and all the fixes they did after the beta ended. Not to mention it is the real thing and not a pre e3? build of the game.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> If it is at least the same Performance of the beta I will be happy.
> Although it is bound to be better performance because of official GPU drivers and all the fixes they did after the beta ended. Not to mention it is the real thing and not a pre e3? build of the game.


Correct. The BETA was played on a *2 month* old build.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> many thanks for the info guys - I'm not knowledgeable in the 1440p vs 1080p comaprison.
> I just couldn't imagine a HUGE performance drop as shown.


No problem. I investigated this when moving from 1920x1080 to 2560x1440, back then I had a GTX580 SLI and I remember my fps were cut in almost half, which wasn't really a problem as I could still run Battlefield 3 on Ultra at constant +60fps by just dropping the MSAA and HBAO to SSAO.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Correct. The BETA was played on a *2 month* old build.


Got any source to back this up? I thought the BETA was pretty much their latest build.


----------



## velocityx

yea, reddit and some other sources pointed to the beta being pretty latest build.

agree on the switch from full hd to qhd. I recently made a switch myself and felt like 30 percent was gone by that. thinking of going r9 290 crossfire now for QHD.


----------



## rpsgc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Correct. The BETA was played on a *2 month* old build.


Poppycock.

The beta build was one week old. Confirmed by Darklord (via chat)
http://www.mordorhq.com/showthread.php?11704-Classic-preset-settings-confirmed-by-Darklord-Updated-with-new-info

Chat log:
http://pastebin.com/wcvLuHCX


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> No problem. I investigated this when moving from 1920x1080 to 2560x1440, back then I had a GTX580 SLI and I remember my fps were cut in almost half, which wasn't really a problem as I could still run Battlefield 3 on Ultra at constant +60fps by just dropping the MSAA and HBAO to SSAO.
> Got any source to back this up? I thought the BETA was pretty much their latest build.


Correction, its *1 month*. Sorry. I only just heard it this morning. Source.
Quote:


> Around a month and a half. Which means that when we're done with that beta, we say "Okay, this is it. Now let's go back and finish the game." *When we got to the point [six weeks later] that we actually released the beta*, the game was in completely different shape. We couldn't really tell people because then we'd have to go through the process again.


----------



## ihatelolcats

why are you capitalizing beta? its not an acronym


----------



## HeatPwnz

BF4 Gameplay on Zavod 311 (Domination), on Xbox One
go go, before they take it down


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Guys please do not post links to or details about sites that sell software keys.
> Most of these sites offer grey market keys and do not work with the publishers at all.
> Gaming Titans do work with the publishers.


Hmm...what do you suppose the cdkey's rep meant by "official sources" then? I hope I don't get screwed.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatPwnz*
> 
> BF4 Gameplay on Zavod 311 (Domination), on Xbox One
> go go, before they take it down


Looks really smooth. I wonder what the settings are set to if you were to mirror it on the PC or if it has any AA.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Correction, its *1 month*. Sorry. I only just heard it this morning. Source.


console build is old. pc build was brand new, no need for certification there.


----------



## Epipo

can't wait to rule on ocn team


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatPwnz*
> 
> BF4 Gameplay on Zavod 311 (Domination), on Xbox One
> go go, before they take it down


Ah yea I took many videos of me playing dead rising 3, Ryse son of rome, forza 5 and killer instinct. Xbox one is very comfortable when playing.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottyl41*
> 
> Sooooo... Whats a Good upgrade for my gtx 580..I play at 1440p. On high settings I was getting about 30-40 fps. Lookin for around 60. Ive been looking at the gtx 770 just not sure..so many darn video cards.


280x / 290 / 290x?


----------



## Thoth420

Ugh......to install 8.1 pro(and acclimate to it) or to just sit here all day like a lazy scrub.....decisions decisions.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> No problem. I investigated this when moving from 1920x1080 to 2560x1440, back then I had a GTX580 SLI and I remember my fps were cut in almost half, which wasn't really a problem as I could still run Battlefield 3 on Ultra at constant +60fps by just dropping the MSAA and HBAO to SSAO.
> Got any source to back this up? I thought the BETA was pretty much their latest build.


DICE officials confirmed it was older build.

Patrick Bach, Executive Producer at DICE

http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2013-10-17-bach-to-the-frontlines-battlefield-4s-lead-producer-opens-up?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=european-daily

_"Like I said to someone else today, in the first hour of the beta we got more playtesting than we'd have previously during the entire project. The feedback you get is huge. We're trying to compare our list of feedback and bugs with the list we're getting from the community. While we know that what people are playing isn't the latest game, it's one or two months old, we're comparing notes on what is already fixed."

_


----------



## ihatelolcats

8.1 sucks. they ruined search even more. think im going to reformat and back to 8


----------



## TriviumKM

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> DICE officials confirmed it was older build.
> 
> Patrick Bach, Executive Producer at DICE
> 
> http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2013-10-17-bach-to-the-frontlines-battlefield-4s-lead-producer-opens-up?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=european-daily
> 
> _"Like I said to someone else today, in the first hour of the beta we got more playtesting than we'd have previously during the entire project. The feedback you get is huge. We're trying to compare our list of feedback and bugs with the list we're getting from the community. While we know that what people are playing isn't the latest game, it's one or two months old, we're comparing notes on what is already fixed."
> 
> _






That's all PR talk from Bach; the console's BETA was an older build, but the PC BETA was recent: http://pastebin.com/R7zXZdgj


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> 
> That's all PR talk from Bach; the console's BETA was an older build, but the PC BETA was recent: http://pastebin.com/R7zXZdgj


This. People who actually believe the PC build was months old are extremely delusional. It's the exact same thing that happened with the BF3 Beta. Remember how much changed between BF3 Beta and the final? Not a whole lot.

Not to mention, the DICE developers have lied about the way their netcode works multiple times.


----------



## CallsignVega

I found the BF4 beta to be more CPU limited than anything. My Titan's in a lot of areas weren't working very hard and my FPS would drop into the 70's with a 5 GHz 3960X. That is way worse than BF3.


----------



## Kuivamaa

It is plausible that console beta is indeed older and PC more recent, but it doesn't change the fact that postbeta changes DICE implemented were across the board, not just console or just pc. Also, If I am delusional to believe a high ranking producer over a battlelog (I guess) and not actual game dev, I have no words for people that believe the game is gonna ship as it was in beta. Most internal walls wouldn't even display bullet decals, let alone be destroyed. They were indestructible, beta had almost no destruction at all.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> This. People who actually believe the PC build was months old are extremely delusional. It's the exact same thing that happened with the BF3 Beta. Remember how much changed between BF3 Beta and the final? Not a whole lot.
> 
> Not to mention, the DICE developers have lied about the way their netcode works multiple times.


Basically^

Now remember when DICE said most of the problems in the beta were already fixed in the latest build? If so how do you explain

This is from the BF website

*Low frame rate/stuttering*
PC players may have experienced trouble in the Beta getting the game running at a good frame rate. Rest assured that *we're using the information we received to optimize the performance for the launch of the game.* We also released three game client updates and a number of game server updates during the Beta to address some of these issues and to gather more information to ensure a smoother launch.

*High CPU usage during the Beta*
CPU usage could sometimes skyrocket for dual, quad and six-core processors. *We identified some of the reasons and released three patches with fixes that went live during the Beta, to address the problems.* This was a true Beta, and as such all the crash reports that were generated during this period will actually help us make a better game.

*Stuck on loading screen*
*We have identified some of the reasons why players, mainly on PC, were getting stuck on the loading screen and are currently working around the clock to decrease the rate at which this occurs.* The latest PC patch for the Beta helped for some players and we are confident we will be able to minimize this issue for launch.

So again if the fixes were already implemented in a later build then why are they worrying about this build? Also if they were fixed already then why are they saying it will minimize the issue for launch? Seems to me basically the beta reflects how launch will be like.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpsgc*
> 
> Poppycock.
> 
> The beta build was one week old. Confirmed by Darklord (via chat)
> http://www.mordorhq.com/showthread.php?11704-Classic-preset-settings-confirmed-by-Darklord-Updated-with-new-info
> 
> Chat log:
> http://pastebin.com/wcvLuHCX


Thank you.

Raider is that you btw?

Mordor ftw!


----------



## skupples

did i just see tearing on xbox1?

soo, all the talk of this being the demo from ~E3 is incorrect?


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> So again if the fixes were already implemented in a later build then why are they worrying about this build? Also if they were fixed already then why are they saying it will minimize the issue for launch? Seems to me basically the beta reflects how launch will be like.


Changes were made thanks to feedback that wouldn't be possible without an open beta. Doesn't matter how old the build was in that regard.


----------



## willll162904

Not sure if this has already been posted about but here is a petition to sign about getting battlerecorder or 'theater mode' in bf4.







i already signed and told some friends. lets get this done - http://www.change.org/en-GB/petitions/dice-ea-please-add-battlerecorder-to-battlefield-4#


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willll162904*
> 
> Not sure if this has already been posted about but here is a petition to sign about getting battlerecorder or 'theater mode' in bf4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i already signed and told some friends. lets get this done - http://www.change.org/en-GB/petitions/dice-ea-please-add-battlerecorder-to-battlefield-4#


Signed


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Changes were made thanks to feedback that wouldn't be possible without an open beta. Doesn't matter how old the build was in that regard.


What changes would be made if they said most of it was fixed for launch?


----------



## willll162904

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Signed


awesome!! with the power of ocn we shall have battlerecorder! spread it as much as possible.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> What changes would be made if they said most of it was fixed for launch?


Just read again what Bach said:

"Like I said to someone else today, in the first hour of the beta we got more playtesting than we'd have previously during the entire project. The feedback you get is huge. We're trying to compare our list of feedback and bugs with the list we're getting from the community."

Open betas do that, they help dev teams to spot bugs they didn't know that there were there. They couldn't have possible fixed those in any build since they didn't even know they existed. New or old, the thing we got in the beta was extremely trimmed down at certain facets, eg. destruction or the obvious lack of it.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Just read again what Bach said:
> 
> "Like I said to someone else today, in the first hour of the beta we got more playtesting than we'd have previously during the entire project. The feedback you get is huge. We're trying to compare our list of feedback and bugs with the list we're getting from the community."
> 
> Open betas do that, they help dev teams to spot bugs they didn't know that there were there. They couldn't have possible fixed those in any build since they didn't even know they existed. New or old, the thing we got in the beta was extremely trimmed down at certain facets, eg. destruction or the obvious lack of it.


So you're telling me the vast amount of complaints about black screen and stuttering weren't able to be replicated by their team? How can something as big as the stuttering, CPU usage, and black screen not be noticed?


----------



## Kuivamaa

I have had absolutely no black screen issues, and I could minimize the game from day 1 (it actually only crashed by minimizing a few hours before the patch that brought the fix came). Stutters did affect both my systems ([email protected] and [email protected]) but platoon buddies had no stutters either. What I am trying to say is that different systems produce different results (I actually do QA professionally)-you can't expect studios to maintain a fleet of internal QA testers working on hundreds of different cpu/gpu/ram configurations. That's what open betas are for- you can quickly see which issues plagued people the most. Also one of the reasons of heavy cpu usage is that all sorts of monitoring things were running together with the actual game. And with it being so CPU intensive to begin with,it made things worse. I used BF3 often as a stress test as it had the knack to spot instabilities on my overclocks really quickly.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> So you're telling me the vast amount of complaints about black screen and stuttering weren't able to be replicated by their team? How can something as big as the stuttering, CPU usage, and black screen not be noticed?


Everyone's mileage is different the only thing I experienced that was bad was the CPU Usage and that didn't do anything to my gameplay. Everything else was fixed by upgrading to windows 8 which they recommend anyway.
There were some people who where not even getting the CPU usage problems with 6+ cores.
It is very possible that the machines they were testing/making this game on had none of these problems.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> I have had absolutely no black screen issues, and I could minimize the game from day 1 (it actually only crashed by minimizing a few hours before the patch that brought the fix came). Stutters did affect both my systems ([email protected] and [email protected]) but platoon buddies had no stutters either. What I am trying to say is that different systems produce different results *(I actually do QA professionally*)-you can't expect studios to maintain a fleet of internal QA testers working on hundreds of different cpu/gpu/ram configurations. That's what open betas are for- you can quickly see which issues plagued people the most. Also one of the reasons of heavy cpu usage is that all sorts of monitoring things were running together with the actual game. And with it being so CPU intensive to begin with,it made things worse. *I used BF3 often as a stress test as it had the knack to spot instabilities on my overclocks really quickly*.


Wait what? If you QA professionally then why would you use a game as a stress test instead of something better? I mean it's not like your office all have a copy of BF3 so they can test their machines.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Everyone's mileage is different the only thing I experienced that was bad was the CPU Usage and that didn't do anything to my gameplay. Everything else was fixed by upgrading to windows 8 which they recommend anyway.
> There were some people who where not even getting the CPU usage problems with 6+ cores.
> It is very possible that the machines they were testing/making this game on had none of these problems.


I'm pretty sure DICE tested their game on many different configs or else they would be very stupid. Also like I said a load of people had these problems just because a few didn't doesn't mean others didn't either. Hell you can check reddit, battlelog, and even the last few HUNDRED pages in this thread of people complaining about it. Most of us even have nearly identical configs here anyway.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> I'm pretty sure DICE tested their game on many different configs or else they would be very stupid. Also like I said a load of people had these problems just because a few didn't doesn't mean others didn't either. Hell you can check reddit, battlelog, and even the last few HUNDRED pages in this thread of people complaining about it. Most of us even have nearly identical configs here anyway.


Sure they tested it on many different machines. That is what the beta was all about. It was free and it got them more information about what was going wrong than they could ever think of.
You didn't see these problems when they where letting people from youtube play it at gamescom did you? The answer is no because they used identical systems that they made the game on.
If you think about it there would be absolutely zero reason for them to even have a beta if there game had no bugs and glitches and was balanced correctly. If you think about it even more why would they waste money paying testers and staff to make sure it worked on everything when they have a beta? They would get it all for free from the open beta testers anyway.


----------



## skupples

All i know is they made no note of fixing the eyefinity/surround issues, which makes me QQQQQQQQQ.


----------



## Mbalmer

I saw that if you preorder from Gamestop there is an exclusive double XP weekend. Is anyone buying from Gamestop? I have never purchased a PC game from them, but I might have to look into it. Anyone ever bought a PC game from Gamestop? How did the process work? Meaning, do they give me a card with a key on it and on release day I can download, or even preload? Have to go to store on day off release? etc.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> I saw that if you preorder from Gamestop there is an exclusive double XP weekend. Is anyone buying from Gamestop? I have never purchased a PC game from them, but I might have to look into it. Anyone ever bought a PC game from Gamestop? How did the process work? Meaning, do they give me a card with a key on it and on release day I can download, or even preload? Have to go to store on day off release? etc.


You'll get a physical copy. You won't be able to preload.


----------



## Mbalmer

So I will have to go to the store on release day, huh....not a fan of that because I am planning on starting as early as I can and skipping work if we are slow and playing for as long as I can stay awake....or I have to do something with the kids and wife....family on release day is a burden...lol...I'm still going to have to think about this. The physical copy will be tied to Origin in some way I assume. No problem with that for me, just not sure how that works. Would really like to have a weekend of double XP. Is Gamestop really the only place that is doing this? I can't believe EA would allow this because people would be tempted to buy from Gamestop instead of Origin as a download, which would make EA more money.....silly.

Thanks.


----------



## Stay Puft

Has DICE confirmed all the sniper rifle's yet? Are we getting a .50 cal?


----------



## skupples

feel like i remember seeing some .50 cal footage from closed testing or somewhere.


----------



## ihatelolcats

.50 cal is one of the pickup weapons they put on the map i think. kinda dumb if you ask me


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Has DICE confirmed all the sniper rifle's yet? Are we getting a .50 cal?


what Ihatlolcats said.


----------



## DOOOLY

So my buddy from work read the Catch them all: 900 rewards in BF4 and he told me now when a player that gets assist will get a full kill when someone else kills that assist. At first i was in disbelief but its true, how is this fair ? They are making the game too easy if you ask me. Other than this the beta was great !


----------



## skupples

I noticed that in beta, getting a tag gave full kill reward. I don't really care about that as much as I can't stand artificial progression @ all in competitive shooters. So, it is what it is... Allot of people that wanted to start BF3 late in cycle ended up not wanting to level up OR buy into the levelup DLC's.


----------



## DOOOLY

I did not even notice this in the beta...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOOOLY*
> 
> So my buddy from work read the Catch them all: 900 rewards in BF4 and he told me now when a player that gets assist will get a full kill when someone else kills that assist. At first i was in disbelief but its true, how is this fair ? They are making the game too easy if you ask me. Other than this the beta was great !


My guess is to discourage kill sniping and emphasize teamwork(in that derpy "everyone is a winner" mentality that is prevalent to the point of all pervasiveness these days).


----------



## Stay Puft

I wonder if they'll have those "Full unlocks bundle" available shortly after launch


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I noticed that in beta, getting a tag gave full kill reward. I don't really care about that as much as I can't stand artificial progression @ all in competitive shooters. So, it is what it is... Allot of people that wanted to start BF3 late in cycle ended up not wanting to level up OR buy into the levelup DLC's.


The only time I would see the "counts as a kill" pop up was when I inflicted 75-80% of the damage, AND was still in the process of firing at the enemy.

Does anyone have a link or an explanation from DICE as to how this works?


----------



## skupples

I noticed it every time i put even one bullet in some one @ rank 0.

I doubt it, not yet @ least.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> The only time I would see the "counts as a kill" pop up was when I inflicted 75-80% of the damage, AND was still in the process of firing at the enemy.
> 
> Does anyone have a link or an explanation from DICE as to how this works?


Yep, I didn't get it everytime, just when I was engaged with a guy and someone else got the kill shot. A guy you put bullets into that runs away didn't count for me. I also noticed there was something about "squad assist counts as a kill" which was different I think - either that or I didn't notice the squad part every time.


----------



## ihatelolcats

bf3 and bf4 are too bad to be competitive shooters. client side hit detection... i mean really. its a game for fun not serious competition. its actually frustrating to try to play it seriously because it doesn't work right


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Agreed about the terrible lag problems.

No BF4 in my near future, well not at high settings, I'm selling 1 of my 7950's...need the dough for now, and haven't been playing games for most of the summer.......been playing the other big game instead


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> Agreed about the terrible lag problems.
> 
> No BF4 in my near future, well not at high settings, *I'm selling 1 of my 7950's*..*.need the dough for now*, and haven't been playing games for most of the summer.......been playing the other big game instead


I did that with my 780's, and now my GTX 480 died









I am stuck now for a while with no PC gaming lol.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1435134/umm-gpu-grave-digging-time/10#post_21013963


----------



## amd655

When my PC won't work... my Original XBOX will, XBOX is like a tank that never dies, not bad for some random Nvidia GPU paired with a 733mhz Pentium III













To be honest, i am in shock at how good Far Cry looks on the Original XBOX O.O

Aside from lack of AA and resolution, sitting back playing the game makes some of today's games look stupid game play wise lol.


----------



## HeatPwnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Has DICE confirmed all the sniper rifle's yet? Are we getting a .50 cal?


there are actually 2 .50cal snipers, M82A3 as pickup, and M98b from bf3... this is actually a .50cal sniper but with a significant dmg reduced... the rest is here

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0oTPVh_8Nw


----------



## Aesthethc

Anyone know if there is even a hint to a TV missile being released for helicopter in BF4 ? Like a clip in a video i must have missed ?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> bf3 and bf4 are too bad to be competitive shooters. client side hit detection... i mean really. its a game for fun not serious competition. its actually frustrating to try to play it seriously because it doesn't work right


Sure it has some problems, but overall it still plays fine. It's much more fun than CS.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Wait what? If you QA professionally then why would you use a game as a stress test instead of something better? I mean it's not like your office all have a copy of BF3 so they can test their machines.
> I'm pretty sure DICE tested their game on many different configs or else they would be very stupid. Also like I said a load of people had these problems just because a few didn't doesn't mean others didn't either. Hell you can check reddit, battlelog, and even the last few HUNDRED pages in this thread of people complaining about it. Most of us even have nearly identical configs here anyway.


I am involved in software QA and to a point I can understand what's going on under the hood at DICE that's what I am saying. I used BF3 to stress my own machines, nothing to do with career







Betas among other things exist so studios can have a statistically significant sample of what can go wrong with their products. If you read my earlier post you'd see that I had stutter problems,and I often checked EA forums and battlelog ,I am well aware of the various problems beta had.


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Anyone know if there is even a hint to a TV missile being released for helicopter in BF4 ? Like a clip in a video i must have missed ?


well i dont see a one good reason to bring it back to bf4,it was OP in bf3 and did 90% armor damage roughly to tanks,so i dont want to see it come back unless its underpowered


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> well i dont see a one good reason to bring it back to bf4,it was OP in bf3 and did 90% armor damage roughly to tanks,so i dont want to see it come back unless its underpowered


I don`t mind if comes back even at 90% damage and I spend most my time in a tank. What I do mind and is the most annoying part of bf3 for me (besides semi auto recon spamming) is it being exploited and solo`d from ridiculous out of bound zones and the fact while someone is doing this the heli can not be locked onto.


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I don`t mind if comes back even at 90% damage and I spend most my time in a tank. What I do mind and is the most annoying part of bf3 for me (besides semi auto recon spamming) is it being exploited and solo`d from ridiculous out of bound zones and the fact while someone is doing this the heli can not be locked onto.


these balances are very subjective i guess,i havent even thought that heli cannot be locked when they are out of bound
i always thought i cant lock on them because of the distance or stealth perks or jammer or whatever


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> well i dont see a one good reason to bring it back to bf4,it was OP in bf3 and did 90% armor damage roughly to tanks,so i dont want to see it come back unless its underpowered


I take it you die to people like me a lot.









It gives a chance to helicopters to protect themselves against jets and other helicopters.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I don`t mind if comes back even at 90% damage and I spend most my time in a tank. What I do mind and is the most annoying part of bf3 for me (besides semi auto recon spamming) is it being exploited and solo`d from ridiculous out of bound zones and the fact while someone is doing this the heli can not be locked onto.


Did like 65% damage not 90%. It should return because that's really the only shot a copper has for destroying an aa.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Did like 65% damage not 90%. It should return because that's really the only shot a copper has for destroying an aa.


Without TV Missile, an AA is literally impossible to take down even if the driver is only moderately good. The AA will just rip a heli to shreds. Helicopters have low health and easy to take out even with stingers.


----------



## mtbiker033

^this right here

DICE please make a toggle for the 3d icon hud and adjust the mini-map and other hud elements to the corners, sides of the screen!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I don't see why some of you are complaining about the assist counts as kill thing. I think that's a brilliant idea.
Yesterday played some bottleneck boring bf3 and the amount of times I got 90+ kill assist was uncountable


----------



## Indiegreg

I do enjoy the assist count as kill in squad. I roll with squad members more now.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> The only time I would see the "counts as a kill" pop up was when I inflicted 75-80% of the damage, AND was still in the process of firing at the enemy.
> 
> Does anyone have a link or an explanation from DICE as to how this works?


Same with me when I caught the message most of the time I got 90%+ of the kill otherwise it was just an assist. From some youtube videos I've been watching the same applies to them also.
I personally think this is amazing I cannot tell you how many times I've been hunting someone only to have someone else spawn in on me and get the kill-shot and steal my kill.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> these balances are very subjective i guess,i havent even thought that heli cannot be locked when they are out of bound
> i always thought i cant lock on them because of the distance or stealth perks or jammer or whatever


It cant be locked in bounds when someone is seat switching for solo gun/tv


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^this right here
> 
> DICE please make a toggle for the 3d icon hud and adjust the mini-map and other hud elements to the corners, sides of the screen!


Totally agree. When there is too many markers clustered up, its looks like a game of space invaders. We should have the option to disable or edit the entire hud.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> We know you need more crutches.


To be fair, BF3 was a good game that allowed the skilled players to use pretty much whatever weapon they wanted, I really liked that about BF3 and I hope BF4 is similar in that aspect but I hope they fix bugs that we're present in BF3. I do support the assist as kill because I play BF3 with a close friend of mine and we're about equal skill wise so I often receive 90+ kill assists.


----------



## keikei

Anti Aircraft Tank Overpowered In BF4 Beta? (Battlefield 4 Beta Gameplay/Commentary)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> We know you need more crutches.


Excuse me????


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Anti Aircraft Tank Overpowered In BF4 Beta? (Battlefield 4 Beta Gameplay/Commentary)


No... lol. Its AA tank its shooting a 20mm round, and still somehow takes 3 rounds to drop an infantryman. 1 shot you'd be immobilized or dead. Now all they have to do is put a A10 worthog in the game and call it a day.


----------



## HeatPwnz

Battlefield 4: Female Characters in near future??

your opinions?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Excuse me????


You may be excused.


----------



## ihatelolcats

aa vehicles need nerf


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatPwnz*
> 
> Battlefield 4: Female Characters in near future??
> 
> your opinions?


Would female characters have smaller hitboxes? Since women are smaller than men..


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Would female characters have smaller hitboxes? Since women are smaller than men..


You get extra points for hitting boobies and hips


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatPwnz*
> 
> Battlefield 4: Female Characters in near future??
> 
> your opinions?


don't care. Put them in, don't put them in. Don't care. Gender stating is over played & destructive to the cause.


----------



## ihatelolcats

they should have the same models just with female voices. girl mode. only in bf4


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I would like to see females in the game.
I asked myself this question ages ago in BF3 - thee reason they weren't in, is because women at the time weren't allowed on the battlefield (in real life)
That has since changed - so I feel for the female gamers out there, it would be nice if they can play as a female character now.

Nothing "special" to have them in or out of the game, but would be a nice addition.
I think Female soldiers WILL BE present at least in the single player (based on video trailers released by EA)


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I would like to see females in the game.
> I asked myself this question ages ago in BF3 - t*hee reason they weren't in, is because women at the time weren't allowed on the battlefield (in real life)
> That has since changed*


Incorrect about it being changed, there is real reasons why women are not on the frontline in real life, and it is more complex than saying they are weak.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> You may be excused.


But dinner isn't over.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I would like to see females in the game.
> I asked myself this question ages ago in BF3 - t*hee reason they weren't in, is because women at the time weren't allowed on the battlefield (in real life)
> That has since changed*
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect about it being changed, there is real reasons why women are not on the frontline in real life, and it is more complex than saying they are weak.
Click to expand...

Dude lets not go there facts are females are on front lines look at this why can a female get high military rank and also be in the marines and such moto is first in last out do the math females since 95 have been able to go to front line but there has always been close watch put to them because mentally they are proned to not be able to handle the battle stress as well as males in alot of cases. They do alot more observations on females because of this and many make it to front lines but get pulled off front lines quickly due to signs of mental breakdown. I know my brother is ex marine core sniper recon which is technically special forces his spotter was a female and he ran front lines in Iraq and such. So for you to say females arent allowed on front lines is BS get your facts straight they are but are monitored alot more because of facts they are not as developed mentally for combat as the average male is it is primitive instinct for a male to defend and fight females are protect and nurture it is hardwired in human psyche there are times where it is backwards and female is better for combat than a few males but it is rare.

I havent even gotten into the facts about other reasons why they try to keep females so closely monitored it also because males when battle stressed tend to get abusive and dominant and tend to bully and rape the female soldiers this has been proven time and time again but be aware in the sniper spotter situation they become so bonded and think so alike they literally function like 1 being in combat ask snipers or ex snipers in recent years about this they will tell you the spotter is literally like another part of your body you are one in combat.


----------



## banging34hzs

if they do put in females all I ask is that the hit boxes be the same size, every game Ive seen this done in the females hit boxes where half the size of the males and 95% of the players switched genders.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Incorrect about it being changed, there is real reasons why women are not on the frontline in real life, and it is more complex than saying they are weak.


oh really?
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2267236/Women-allowed-serve-lines-military-battles-Defense-Secretary-lifts-ban.html

You might want to google it.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Dude lets not go there facts are females are on front lines look at this why can a female get high military rank and also be in the marines and such moto is first in last out do the math females since 95 have been able to go to front line but there has always been close watch put to them because mentally they are proned to not be able to handle the battle stress as well as males in alot of cases. They do alot more observations on females because of this and many make it to front lines but get pulled off front lines quickly due to signs of mental breakdown. I know my brother is ex marine core sniper recon which is technically special forces his spotter was a female and he ran front lines in Iraq and such. So for you to say females arent allowed on front lines is BS get your facts straight they are but are monitored alot more because of facts they are not as developed mentally for combat as the average male is it is primitive instinct for a male to defend and fight females are protect and nurture it is hardwired in human psyche there are times where it is backwards and female is better for combat than a few males but it is rare.


Infantry is front line, no women are in infantry regiments that serve on the frontline in battle, take this from an Ex Paratrooper who served for the British Army









Unless USA have some weird changes overnight?

Edit, news to me ^^


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Dude lets not go there facts are females are on front lines look at this why can a female get high military rank and also be in the marines and such moto is first in last out do the math females since 95 have been able to go to front line but there has always been close watch put to them because mentally they are proned to not be able to handle the battle stress as well as males in alot of cases. They do alot more observations on females because of this and many make it to front lines but get pulled off front lines quickly due to signs of mental breakdown. I know my brother is ex marine core sniper recon which is technically special forces his spotter was a female and he ran front lines in Iraq and such. So for you to say females arent allowed on front lines is BS get your facts straight they are but are monitored alot more because of facts they are not as developed mentally for combat as the average male is it is primitive instinct for a male to defend and fight females are protect and nurture it is hardwired in human psyche there are times where it is backwards and female is better for combat than a few males but it is rare.
> 
> 
> 
> Infantry is front line, no women are in infantry regiments that serve on the frontline in battle, take this from an Ex Paratrooper who served for the British Army
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless USA have some weird changes overnight?
> 
> Edit, news to me ^^
Click to expand...

key word british not USA the US has been working on this for a while all the way back to 95 they have been using female soldiers in combat tactics and not exactly frontline but in other key roles that they are specifically keen and mentally hardwired to like sniper spotters and heli pilots and such women are known to have better observation skills / tactical in nature and have faster reaction times while males are more grunt brute force yet some are insanely tactical in everything I am one of those 9 generations of military does that it becomes hardwired into the family development.

The US has been putting females in tanks and other vehicles that in past were male only since 95 they have also been using them for helicopter and fighter pilots and such many A-10 warthogs which do heavy combat because they are almost impossible to take down and are often piloted by females in US military so do some research before you say they dont use females in combat.

read this female pilot in Iraq in heavy combat and more I will add http://www.badassoftheweek.com/kimcampbell.html http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kara_Hultgreen http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/headlines/2012/10/female-fighter-pilot-breaks-gender-barriers/ http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/07/night-witches-the-female-fighter-pilots-of-world-war-ii/277779/ http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2013/mar/25/more-than-a-sound-barrier-female-pilots-have-displ/?page=all so do your research before you say females are not put in combat.

heres females in tanks in combat http://blogs.militarytimes.com/battle-rattle/2013/09/13/2nd-tanks-battalion-has-its-first-female-field-grade-officer/ I think you get my point.

now female combat snipers http://www.nellis.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123302183 http://www.jeffkropf.com/media/photos/us-air-force-female-sniper-afghanistan again you get my point. read last female sniper one she shot the taliban bomb maker in the butt at 725yards while he was bent over attempting to bury the bomb and the round passed thru his body and detonated the bomb blowwing him to pieces lol.


----------



## amd655

Well i stand corrected for the USA, seems they deem it fit to now allow females on the frontline.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Well i stand corrected for the USA, seems they deem it fit to now allow females on the frontline.


there is nothing fit about it some females handle combat situations fine others dont same goes for alot of males many cant handle the stress at all and have mental breakdowns truth is alot of females can be just as capable as men in combat my female cousin Judy was one of them that handled combat just fine.

Facts are USA as a country has been made alot more sensitive in alot of respects and men and women both tend to not be as combat efficient as in past. This is due to the way the world has become yet some from generations of military history are hardwired / prepared alot better than average population because family has talked about live combat and the stress it brings along with alot of times being rased in a military family will desensitize them to this. I am from one of these families with strong military history and was raised with strong military influence which is why I believe I think so strategic and tactical / mythodicaly about everything I am faced with.

I will say one last thing when your family has alot of history military wise and many were in combat and you were directly raised around them you can see the pain and such that the combat brings and once you accept that as part of it and you are prepared for combat your chances are so much higher of making it thru the stress if you are put in that situation. Just seeing what it does firsthand and accepting it does alot for preperation add to it if raised with military influence you are also hardened to this a bit more than average. This is what my entire family was raised around and with so yes this changes things compared to average family lifestyle when the kids go to military and are put in combat which is the way 70%-80% of families are now not many have the military influence / or past combat family history while growwing up hince the desensitization I mentioned. The US population in general has become alot more sensitive to combat and such to point combat effectiveness is no longer what it used to be.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Sure it has some problems, but overall it still plays fine. It's much more fun than CS.


Opinion. There's a reason why there's practically no LAN tournaments held for BF3.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> When my PC won't work... my Original XBOX will, XBOX is like a tank that never dies, not bad for some random Nvidia GPU paired with a 733mhz Pentium III
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, i am in shock at how good Far Cry looks on the Original XBOX O.O
> 
> Aside from lack of AA and resolution, sitting back playing the game makes some of today's games look stupid game play wise lol.


Far Cry original was honestly one of the best games ever made IMO. Tons better than it's predecessors and far better than anything Crytek has came out since.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Dude lets not go there facts are females are on front lines look at this why can a female get high military rank and also be in the marines and such moto is first in last out do the math females since 95 have been able to go to front line but there has always been close watch put to them because mentally they are proned to not be able to handle the battle stress as well as males in alot of cases. They do alot more observations on females because of this and many make it to front lines but get pulled off front lines quickly due to signs of mental breakdown. I know my brother is ex marine core sniper recon which is technically special forces his spotter was a female and he ran front lines in Iraq and such. So for you to say females arent allowed on front lines is BS get your facts straight they are but are monitored alot more because of facts they are not as developed mentally for combat as the average male is it is primitive instinct for a male to defend and fight females are protect and nurture it is hardwired in human psyche there are times where it is backwards and female is better for combat than a few males but it is rare.
> 
> I havent even gotten into the facts about other reasons why they try to keep females so closely monitored it also because males when battle stressed tend to get abusive and dominant and tend to bully and rape the female soldiers this has been proven time and time again but be aware in the sniper spotter situation they become so bonded and think so alike they literally function like 1 being in combat ask snipers or ex snipers in recent years about this they will tell you the spotter is literally like another part of your body you are one in combat.


but bro, if CNN said it, it must be true!!!

The main issue I see w/ fem on front is horny men. buuuuuut, that's not a problem in a video game. A female avatar is what it is, and if it get's more girls to play bf4 then so be it! It won't be like fem toons in MMO's where men play them to fool other men into giving them free loot. Ever wonder why that supposed female in your guild never used vent/ts3/mumble?


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Dude lets not go there facts are females are on front lines look at this why can a female get high military rank and also be in the marines and such moto is first in last out do the math females since 95 have been able to go to front line but there has always been close watch put to them because mentally they are proned to not be able to handle the battle stress as well as males in alot of cases. They do alot more observations on females because of this and many make it to front lines but get pulled off front lines quickly due to signs of mental breakdown. I know my brother is ex marine core sniper recon which is technically special forces his spotter was a female and he ran front lines in Iraq and such. So for you to say females arent allowed on front lines is BS get your facts straight they are but are monitored alot more because of facts they are not as developed mentally for combat as the average male is it is primitive instinct for a male to defend and fight females are protect and nurture it is hardwired in human psyche there are times where it is backwards and female is better for combat than a few males but it is rare.
> 
> I havent even gotten into the facts about other reasons why they try to keep females so closely monitored it also because males when battle stressed tend to get abusive and dominant and tend to bully and rape the female soldiers this has been proven time and time again but be aware in the sniper spotter situation they become so bonded and think so alike they literally function like 1 being in combat ask snipers or ex snipers in recent years about this they will tell you the spotter is literally like another part of your body you are one in combat.
> 
> 
> 
> but bro, if CNN said it, it must be true!!!
> 
> The main issue I see w/ fem on front is horny men. buuuuuut, that's not a problem in a video game. A female avatar is what it is, and if it get's more girls to play bf4 then so be it! It won't be like fem toons in MMO's where men play them to fool other men into giving them free loot. Ever wonder why that supposed female in your guild never used vent/ts3/mumble?
Click to expand...

lol I like the way you put that and it is so true alot of men play female toons because of that and a few do also because they flat out dont want to stare at a guys backside all day while playing a game so they do female toons. I for one would rather stare at the female toons backside all day over a male backside but I still always play male toons just out of habit and so I dont get confused with being female. I quess it doesnt help I myself am homophobic. I accept gay people and such but I am paranoid about it myself again past family military background I believe is why. I know a few gays males and females and they are ok and I dont blow a gasket over them or get upset now if they were to come onto me that would be another story I would likely blow a massive gasket and go into meltdown but all in all I accept them as any other person and treat them as I would anyone else with respect / courtesy it is theyre life and choice not mine.


----------



## ihatelolcats

should dice include gay characters in bf4? discuss


----------



## amd655

-______________________-"


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> -______________________-"


Problem ;/


----------



## amd655

With all the tea bagging in BF3..... is it not already including gays?


----------



## rpsgc

Considering what the US soldiers shout when in combat I'd say Battlefield 3 is already full of gay soldiers.


----------



## IAmDay




----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatPwnz*
> 
> Battlefield 4: Female Characters in near future??
> 
> your opinions?


Completely stupid and unnecessary

Played some bfbc2 today, definitely the best game in the series. Amazing how the 3d icons aren't a problem at all, they fade away over distance... .


----------



## starmanwarz

Will we be able to preload? EU release is 1st of November if I'm not mistaken, the servers will be hammered hard...


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> Completely stupid and unnecessary
> 
> .


zenmachinegun, sSK1TTL3Ss and a few other female players I've seen (crush the opposition) might enjoy playing as women. OCN's NoGuru is pretty into BF also.


----------



## rpsgc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> Will we be able to preload? EU release is 1st of November if I'm not mistaken, the servers will be hammered hard...


Yes, but only 24 hours before release.
https://twitter.com/OriginInsider/status/391624071437250561


----------



## cribbett123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> Completely stupid and unnecessary
> 
> Played some bfbc2 today, definitely the best game in the series. Amazing how the 3d icons aren't a problem at all, they fade away over distance... .


Add a ponytail, minus the stuble, and add some female voice over......character done..


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> Completely stupid and unnecessary
> 
> Played some bfbc2 today, definitely the best game in the series. Amazing how the 3d icons aren't a problem at all, they fade away over distance... .


thats very close minded, you could say its completely stupid and unnecessary for a lot of things in bf3/4
the knifing animation or dog tags, obnoxious skins/camos. People like to customize, It'll eventually get to the point where you can customize your soldier head to toe.

so why not gender?

If you pop a boobie it should throw off their aim when prone, just sayin


----------



## CptDanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> Completely stupid and unnecessary
> 
> Played some bfbc2 today, definitely the best game in the series. Amazing how the 3d icons aren't a problem at all, they fade away over distance... .


Why unnecessary? DICE stated months ago there would be female models. US allows female, infantry, Isreal requires female infantry. Soviet Russia during war also had female partisans.

So how ridicoulous could it be that there are female soldiers?

Never mind you think bad company 2 was the best in series, when the only good thing in BC2 was the carl gustav.... rest of it was n00b. BF2 was the best in series and I think a general poll here would prove this.

Do you realize how many people started battlefield when BF2 came out and how many players switched from other games to bf2? In fact before that counter strike was number 1. BF2 changed that.


----------



## LoNer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> Why unnecessary? DICE stated months ago there would be female models. US allows female, infantry, Isreal requires female infantry. Soviet Russia during war also had female partisans.
> 
> So how ridicoulous could it be that there are female soldiers?
> 
> Never mind you think bad company 2 was the best in series, when the only good thing in BC2 was the carl gustav.... rest of it was n00b. BF2 was the best in series and I think a general poll here would prove this.
> 
> Do you realize how many people started battlefield when BF2 came out and how many players switched from other games to bf2? In fact before that counter strike was number 1. BF2 changed that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> thats very close minded, you could say its completely stupid and unnecessary for a lot of things in bf3/4
> the knifing animation or dog tags, obnoxious skins/camos. People like to customize, It'll eventually get to the point where you can customize your soldier head to toe.
> 
> so why not gender?
> 
> If you pop a boobie it should throw off their aim when prone, just sayin


Both of these. Especially about the BF2 part, imho best of the series yeah.

Also, the only thing I liked from BFBC2 was that the wookies got motion balls and snipers were OHK's, along with the fact that we got a ghillie suit. Nothing else. You may say you find it the best in the series, but i find the gameplay dull and unbalanced. An experienced recon can demolish everything and everyone, with A one-hit-kill sniper at any range, C4 / motion balls and some gunning skills. What also bugged me is the fact that the laser-beam shooting glitch is still present for the AR's and a lot of other problems (I mean, 24p on PC? please ... )


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> Completely stupid and unnecessary
> 
> Played some bfbc2 today, definitely the best game in the series. Amazing how the 3d icons aren't a problem at all, they fade away over distance... .


Israel allows women in combat even join SOG teams if they have what it takes. I don't see how it would be a huge deal to add them to the game even if the countries in question don't really allow fighting females at the moment. In regard to it being stupid....I gotta say there are women out there that would make you eat that statement (and most likely a few of your man parts) both in the military and in the video game world. Why don't they deserve some representation?


----------



## ihatelolcats

bc2 has 32 person servers


----------



## gtdavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> Will we be able to preload? EU release is 1st of November if I'm not mistaken, the servers will be hammered hard...


Yes, Pre-load will be available few days before release.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> Completely stupid and unnecessary


Why not? who cares if it's a man or woman? I don't think DICE are going to make any difference in female character beside the visual of course


----------



## ihatelolcats

character models should look like dinosaurs


----------



## CallsignVega

There is much more to women being in front line ground combat than most people realize.

Most women cannot carry near the load that a man can. Ammo, supplies, fallen comrades.

Women have drastically higher hygiene maintenance than men. Living conditions in a war zone are abysmal.

Women are far more emotional and are generally more prone to psychiatric disorders. Both not conducive to combat.

Women are allowed in combat as all the recent wars are low intensity. Now go into a high intensity conflict like Korea or the world wars, any captured women would be raped to death.

Fellow male soldiers will always want to have sex with female soldiers. You cannot change human nature. That will detract from mission focus.

All of those above tenants have been around since humans have evolved, and will be around until humans make themselves extinct. A new policy in Washington isn't going to change anything listed above.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatPwnz*
> 
> Battlefield 4: Female Characters in near future??
> 
> your opinions?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Israel allows women in combat even join SOG teams if they have what it takes. I don't see how it would be a huge deal to add them to the game even if the countries in question don't really allow fighting females at the moment. In regard to it being stupid....I gotta say there are women out there that would make you eat that statement (and most likely a few of your man parts) both in the military and in the video game world. Why don't they deserve some representation?


because BF is so realistic.....and no there isn't, I was a real soldier not just a keyboard warrior
Quote:


> Why not? who cares if it's a man or woman? I don't think DICE are going to make any difference in female character beside the visual of course


if I have to explain you wouldn't understand


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtdavid*
> 
> Yes, Pre-load will be available few days before release.
> Why not? who cares if it's a man or woman? I don't think DICE are going to make any difference in female character beside the visual of course


From the article, the female voices and model animation need to be put into the game as well. Potentially more DLC content. Who knows. Adding female soldiers will add more troll bait to the chat, no doubt about that!


----------



## gtdavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> From the article, the female voices and model animation need to be put into the game as well. Potentially more DLC content. Who knows. Adding female soldiers will add more troll bait to the chat, no doubt about that!


I understand. How popular do you think that DLC would be?


----------



## IAmDay

Wait so I get to be a sexy woman carrying a gun? pew pew pew


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> because BF is so realistic.....and no there isn't, I was a real soldier not just a keyboard warrior


The argument, "I was a soldier so you don't know" is equivalent the fry cook at McDonalds telling me about how much more they know about the McDonalds corporation than I do.
A military is compartmentalized and past that you do what you are told and you see and hear what you are told to see and hear.

Also making armchair guesses as to who I am and what I know is the mark of someone who is lying or at the least embellishing the truth. I am going to call your bluff and pull your card. I say you are wrong about ISDF female soldiers...aside the fact of women throughout history fighting. I also find it laughable that anyone would think the conditions of war are more harsh in modern times than in the middle ages and prior.....when women were indeed fighting in wars and battles. I honestly think mankind period has become a much more sissy version of its former self....men and women.

I also challenge most of the myths set above and the rest of it sounds like there is more problems with the men than the women. Also the whole "women are less psychologically stable" is not true, never been proven at all and I really tire of hearing that parroted. At the least men are no more stable...look at the number of suicides increasing in servicemen coming home from war.


----------



## ihatelolcats

90% of homicides are by men. it only makes sense that trained murderers (soldiers) should be men


----------



## IAmDay

Enough with the male and female. We should have a custom wardrobe DLC. I want skinny jeans and vans. Don't forget the hipster hair cut.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> The argument, "I was a soldier so you don't know" is equivalent the fry cook at McDonalds telling me about how much more they know about the McDonalds corporation than I do.
> A military is compartmentalized and past that you do what you are told and you see and hear what you are told to see and hear.
> 
> Also making armchair guesses as to who I am and what I know is the mark of someone who is lying or at the least embellishing the truth. I am going to call your bluff and pull your card. I say you are wrong about ISDF female soldiers...aside the fact of women throughout history fighting. I also find it laughable that anyone would think the conditions of war are more harsh in modern times than in the middle ages and prior.....when women were indeed fighting in wars and battles. I honestly think mankind period has become a much more sissy version of its former self....men and women.
> 
> I also challenge most of the myths set above and the rest of it sounds like there is more problems with the men than the women. Also the whole "women are less psychologically stable" is not true, never been proven at all and I really tire of hearing that parroted. At the least men are no more stable...look at the number of suicides increasing in servicemen coming home from war.


I don't care who you are or anything of that nature, it's just my opinion, you obviously have a different one and that's great, if we all thought the same our world would be boring. Hopefully you enjoy your female solder DLC.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatPwnz*
> 
> Battlefield 4: Female Characters in near future??
> 
> your opinions?


I don't mind just like mmo's everyone will be playing female characters 80-90% of the player base because of eye candy. The voices will probably the most annoying
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> should dice include gay characters in bf4? discuss


I think they should. Don't want to be discriminating now or lose out on potential customers.


----------



## k0rnh0li0

what the dueces is this premium membership we have to pay for again?

we did this in BF3 and now we have to do it again in bf4? this is outrageous....

what do you guys think of buying premium? is it cheaper now or should we wait for a sale?


----------



## ihatelolcats

its as expensive now as it ever will be


----------



## k0rnh0li0

yeah its a pain in the ass. you gotta upgrade your GPU just to play this game smoothly. spend XXX amount of money to play a $70 dollar game.


----------



## Krazee

Gaming on pc is an expensive hobby


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Gaming on pc is an expensive hobby


well it can be trick is get on a bi yearly upgrade routine and you are pretty well good if you play in the high end and sell off the old hardware and recoup atleast %50 usually I get near %70 of the cost back to upgrade entire machine trick is sell your hardware before it becomes obsolete and unwanted and value drops to point it is worthless.

some people do the yearly upgrade route and it is a bit more expensive to do so the benefit with the selling hardware you run into risk of not recouping enough when doing so playing in high end the parts costs can be high

for instance I have recently started breaking up a few of my systems for parts to sell to recoup money for a set of upgrades I will be doing I have recently put my 2x HD 6970's up for sale and also will be selling a few of my HD 7970's GHZ editions all are liquid cooled. I am upgrading to 2x R9 290X's and upgrading my CPU / MOBO / RAM in my sig rig along with doing some customization.


----------



## cribbett123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> There is much more to women being in front line ground combat than most people realize.
> 
> Most women cannot carry near the load that a man can. Ammo, supplies, fallen comrades.
> 
> Women have drastically higher hygiene maintenance than men. Living conditions in a war zone are abysmal.
> 
> Women are far more emotional and are generally more prone to psychiatric disorders. Both not conducive to combat.
> 
> Women are allowed in combat as all the recent wars are low intensity. Now go into a high intensity conflict like Korea or the world wars, any captured women would be raped to death.
> 
> Fellow male soldiers will always want to have sex with female soldiers. You cannot change human nature. That will detract from mission focus.
> 
> All of those above tenants have been around since humans have evolved, and will be around until humans make themselves extinct. A new policy in Washington isn't going to change anything listed above.


We're not talking about real life man, 99% of the people who play this game have never and will never see a real battlefield. That being said I don't see any reason why to not put women in the game. There no change in the game mechanics and is about the equivalent of buying a new hat in TF2.


----------



## k0rnh0li0

thats the hard part for some poeple who arent used to selling their components and shipping them.

i mean local craigslist but that is always sketchy as hell but also another route to take if your not into that.

i'll keep my hexacore till its worth $200 and throw away my mobo cause its trash and spare GPU for a spare build


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Guys new GeForce 331.58 WHQL Drivers Released for Nvidia - A suggested update:
http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/nvidia-geforce-331-58-whql-drivers-released

"An essential update for all GeForce GTX users, 331.58 WHQL is the Game Ready driver for Batman: Arkham Origins and Battlefield 4, ensuring your system attains peak performance in the two eagerly-anticipated titles.

Battlefield 4 - Updated Surround Profile, Updated SLI Profile"


----------



## skupples

Just think of the stuff a female bf4 character would scream in comparison to what the mantoons scream... LOL!!!

Of course, the female's would never be profane like the mantoon's, that would piss off the feminists.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Gaming on pc is an expensive hobby


Tell me about it. I've already upgraded gpu, cpu, and board and I've still got monitor, keyboard, mouse pad, and chair to go!


----------



## meloj17

Here's my BF4 Beta experience. It's a mix of private matches with e-sports members and public games.






I also have more BF4 coverage on my channel http://www.youtube.com/FrosteyyGaming


----------



## Jodiuh

You know what?!









http://www.corsair.com/en/blog/bf4-loves-high-speed-memory


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> You know what?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en/blog/bf4-loves-high-speed-memory


uhhhhhhhhhhh... i dont even know what to say about this until some one can replicate it out side of a corsair lab.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> He could be a hardware tester and either get insane discounts or free games altogether for testing purposes like I do I already got BF4 free and titanfall as soon as it is released all for free.
> 
> this is how I got metro 2033 / metro last light / crysis 1,2 and 3 / farcry 3 / MW3 / BF3 and many more they were 100% free and given to me for testing hardware with.


Not a hardware tester.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Guys new GeForce 331.58 WHQL Drivers Released for Nvidia - A suggested update:
> http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/nvidia-geforce-331-58-whql-drivers-released
> 
> "An essential update for all GeForce GTX users, 331.58 WHQL is the Game Ready driver for Batman: Arkham Origins and Battlefield 4, ensuring your system attains peak performance in the two eagerly-anticipated titles.
> 
> Battlefield 4 - Updated Surround Profile, Updated SLI Profile"


Yeah i just got my free batman arkham origins in today for testing with on release Nvidia sent it to me free and no it didnt come with a graphics card or anything they sent me a free steam key for the game which I have already added to my steam game list.


----------



## ihatelolcats

good for you rick


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> good for you rick


sorry man what crawled up your butt he mentioned the game that I just got the stuff in for today for me to test / play and me responding to his message is now so taboo what is your problem.

I seen my posting as a chance to start up conversation about who all was interested in it and many seem to be highly anticipating it so what was the harm in my message in response to his mentioning the game.


----------



## skupples

I think he was being serious... He was congratulating you.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



or maybe not....


----------



## rickcooperjr

sorry maybe I took it the wrong way he could have simply said congratulations and have fun with the game instead of what I took as sarcasm if I took it the wrong way im sorry ihatelolcats if I did just say so I will edit that response and such if I did.


----------



## Timu

In exactly one week we'll be on the battlefield!!!


----------



## skupples

In exactly one week i'll finally have my RIVE:BE & start working on my tri-titan build.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> In exactly one week we'll be on the battlefield!!!

















________________________________________


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Needs to get here faster, just sayin.


----------



## The-racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> You know what?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en/blog/bf4-loves-high-speed-memory


i'm running 5 year old sticks.
Anyone can suggest me something from my local supplier?
http://www.alternate.be/html/highlights/page.html?tk=7&hgid=292&tgid=2682&tk=7&lk=5981
You can change language at the bottom.
System :
I7 4770K
Asus Z87 Sabertooth
Gigabyte 7970 windforce OC version


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> uhhhhhhhhhhh... i dont even know what to say about this until some one can replicate it out side of a corsair lab.


Yeah, I'm skeptical about the results myself. Pretty convenient for Corsair if expensive high-speed memory makes a big difference in one of the most anticipated games of the year.

Not to mention it was a beta.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Yeah, I'm skeptical about the results myself. Pretty convenient for Corsair if expensive high-speed memory makes a big difference in one of the most anticipated games of the year.
> 
> Not to mention it was a beta.


Upgrading RAM for one game? Umm how about no, and exactly what you said.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*
> 
> Upgrading RAM for one game? Umm how about no, and exactly what you said.


If you love a game enough; and have no complaints about it, then you will upgrade whatever it takes just for one game.









Im probably a good example


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Someone with high speed ram can easily prove this theory right or wrong.
Simply take your high speed ram and downclock it.
I'm highly sceptical of it actually even having a 5fps
difference let alone the difference that looks like two gpus.


----------



## The-racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*
> 
> Upgrading RAM for one game? Umm how about no, and exactly what you said.


I have Need for speed rivals in pre-order as well.
And frankly , i don't care








I've never known anything about RAM sticks.

And seeing this (marketing or not) , this pushes me over the edge in getting new sticks.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Someone with high speed ram can easily prove this theory right or wrong.
> Simply take your high speed ram and downclock it.
> I'm highly sceptical of it actually even having a 5fps
> difference let alone the difference that looks like two gpus.


Convenient that the article came out after the beta ended, but before the game actually releases.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Someone with high speed ram can easily prove this theory right or wrong.
> Simply take your high speed ram and downclock it.
> I'm highly sceptical of it actually even having a 5fps
> difference let alone the difference that looks like two gpus.


Where we ordered our keys from took the payment yesterday. Wonder when the key will be issued?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Convenient that the article came out after the beta ended, but before the game actually releases.


very convenient lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Where we ordered our keys from took the payment yesterday. Wonder when the key will be issued?


a day or two before release, no matter where you bought it from


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> *very convenient lol*
> a day or two before release, no matter where you bought it from


Not quite as sceptical regards the ram but time will tell. I distinctly remember someone posting in this thread during the beta regards having to down clock their ram to find some instability or something and seeing performance drop, although as can not remember the specifics, accept could be unrelated. Im @2400 so will run a comparison on launch.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Not quite as sceptical regards the ram but time will tell. I distinctly remember someone posting in this thread during the beta regards having to down clock their ram to find some instability or something and seeing performance drop, although as can not remember the specifics, accept could be unrelated. Im @2400 so will run a comparison on launch.


sweet, yeah let us know. No doubt ram is a big factor in bf4, based on the beta. But the difference that corsair are showing is like comparing a 660ti and a 680


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> sweet, yeah let us know. No doubt ram is a big factor in bf4, based on the beta. But the difference that corsair are showing is like comparing a 660ti and a 680


I have my 1440p fixed now ready for bf4 weeks after purchase lol (confirmed to clock to 120hz) I need my new gpu now and good to go, the wait is becoming stale. Not long to go now.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I have my 1440p fixed now ready for bf4 weeks after purchase lol (confirmed to clock to 120hz) I need my new gpu now and good to go, the wait is becoming stale. Not long to go now.


yup!
Looking forward to release.
I'm playing fifa 13 in the mean time and getting pissed off at it lol


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I have my 1440p fixed now ready for bf4 weeks after purchase lol (confirmed to clock to 120hz) I need my new gpu now and good to go, the wait is becoming stale. Not long to go now.


How do you like the Qnix?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> How do you like the Qnix?


Now is working, is great. Mine had a faulty pcb so was broken 48hrs after purchase. I replaced the pcb yesterday myself. Overclocks and has no dead pixels, minimal blb that I may attempt to fix with the tape mod but does not effect visuals anyway.

120hz - http://gyazo.com/9c01705a334b3611eb25280c4032faed


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Now is working, is great. Mine had a faulty pcb so was broken 48hrs after purchase. I replaced the pcb yesterday myself. Overclocks and has no dead pixels, minimal blb that I may attempt to fix with the tape mod but does not effect visuals anyway.
> 
> 120hz - http://gyazo.com/9c01705a334b3611eb25280c4032faed


BLB is like the silicon lottery as far as I understand. Otherwise sounds great!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm patiently waiting for BF4:


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Someone with high speed ram can easily prove this theory right or wrong.
> Simply take your high speed ram and downclock it.
> I'm highly sceptical of it actually even having a 5fps
> difference let alone the difference that looks like two gpus.


I got 2000 Mhz ram, I will definitely play with it a bit more when the game comes out


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I got 2000 Mhz ram, I will definitely play with it a bit more when the game comes out


sweet bro - looking forward to a few games with you!


----------



## Thoth420

I am getting so pumped. The calm before the storm has come to an end!









Now I just hope release day doesn't hit me like this:


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I am getting so pumped. The calm before the storm has come to an end!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just hope release day doesn't hit me like this:


LOL


----------



## rickcooperjr

I did a test on the beta of 1333mhz vs 1866mhz I also tightened the timings to 1333mhz speed and back to ones for 1866mhz speed and well it was 6-12FPS difference or so in every test and game played alot smoother with the 1866mhz was not near as choppy / sluggish. I did this by downclocking my ram in my secondary rig so I kind of believe the corsair thing about ram speed making a difference I know when running an APU for a fact higher frequency ram drastically increases FPS these are good examples of this http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/memory-bandwidth-scaling-trinity,3419-4.html http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/cpu/46073-amd-a10-5800k-trinity-needs-faster-ram/?page=3 http://www.legitreviews.com/testing-memory-speeds-on-amds-a10-5800k-trinity-apu_2106/6 so it is very possible frequency of ram may play more part on modern games than older games.


----------



## ihatelolcats

so can timings go slack as long as freq goes up? i think with apus most of the difference is because the ram is the vram as well which we know is clocked very high on graphics cards


----------



## lacrossewacker

in case nobody saw this yet...


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm patiently waiting for BF4:


That reminds me....I need to find a Halloween custom for this weekend!


----------



## Mbalmer

I still haven't preordered this from anywhere. I am leaning toward the digital deluxe version off of Origin because I like battlepacks and because I thought I read that you had to get this version in order to preload the game. Anyone know if that is true?

I also thought about pre-ordering from Gamestop because of the double XP launch weekend they are having, but I called the local shop and the guy I talked to didn't really seem to know anything about the PC version and I wasn't to thrilled with the way he answered (or is some cases didn't answer) my questions.

What did everyone else do?

Also, what do we know about preloading the game, anything?


----------



## jrista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> in case nobody saw this yet...


That would have been so much more enjoyable to watch without all the fake corruption and stuttering...drove me nuts.

As for the game, looks awesome. I know everyone calls it a _clone_...but that's what war is these days: Troops tromping about deserts and dim hallways, covered in dust, all hell breaking loose, fighting for survival and country...again and again, the same way, in country after country. Cloned wars...







If you want a *realistic* battle simulation, then the BF series is pretty much it. That said, it looks like the scripted sequences are going to be better in BF4 than they were in BF3...seems to be a slightly deeper story than before.


----------



## Fanboy88

I like the part where Irish punches the COD dog.


----------



## djriful

I just *......ing* laugh so hard.... hahaha


----------



## Fanboy88

Shout-out to COD:Ghosts lol


----------



## Timu

After that trailer...


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I just *......ing* laugh so hard.... hahaha


rofl


----------



## gtdavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> I still haven't preordered this from anywhere. I am leaning toward the digital deluxe version off of Origin because I like battlepacks and because I thought I read that you had to get this version in order to preload the game. Anyone know if that is true?
> 
> I also thought about pre-ordering from Gamestop because of the double XP launch weekend they are having, but I called the local shop and the guy I talked to didn't really seem to know anything about the PC version and I wasn't to thrilled with the way he answered (or is some cases didn't answer) my questions.
> 
> What did everyone else do?
> 
> Also, what do we know about preloading the game, anything?


You might want to check our price for the Digital Deluxe Edition


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> in case nobody saw this yet...


Few things to say to that trailer:
1. Love the inclusion of women - seems as if the female character plays a main role - would we possibly play AS HER at some point? That would be cool.
2. In before the "animal lovers" saying: YOU SHOULDN'T BEAT DOGS! *I GUARANTEE YOU* this will be a talking point on certain sites. Sigh.
3. "violence and language in video games" another subject that will be brought up, probably from the BBC - saying "how it affects our kids".

Long story short:
The video gave me goosebumps, absolutely LOVED the look of it.
I should also say, I love the fact that DICE actually care about making a trailer & single player.

THE ONLY reason they've done this, is to please the "cod fans" and/or critics about the single player game.

SP has NEVER, EVER been something important in BF games - in fact in older BF games, there wasn't even a SP.
It was and always has been about the multiplayer.
So kudos to dice for making not only a trailer, but a cool looking one too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> That reminds me....I need to find a Halloween custom for this weekend!


I'm wearing it tomorrow night in a club


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Few things to say to that trailer:
> 1. Love the inclusion of women - seems as if the female character plays a main role - would we possibly play AS HER at some point? That would be cool.
> 2. In before the "animal lovers" saying: YOU SHOULDN'T BEAT DOGS! *I GUARANTEE YOU* this will be a talking point on certain sites. Sigh.
> 3. "violence and language in video games" another subject that will be brought up, probably from the BBC - saying "how it affects our kids".
> 
> Long story short:
> The video gave me goosebumps, absolutely LOVED the look of it.
> I should also say, I love the fact that DICE actually care about making a trailer & single player.
> 
> THE ONLY reason they've done this, is to please the "cod fans" and/or critics about the single player game.
> 
> SP has NEVER, EVER been something important in BF games - in fact in older BF games, there wasn't even a SP.
> It was and always has been about the multiplayer.
> So kudos to dice for making not only a trailer, but a cool looking one too.
> 
> 
> I'm wearing it tomorrow night in a club


Bro. One thing i've learn about Halloween parties....Chicks dig customes. The funnier the better!

Oh, I also notice the criticism about the graphics being the same as BF3 have completing died. I wonder why? Definitely looking forward to the single player game.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Bro. One thing i've learn about Halloween parties....Chicks dig customes. The funnier the better!
> 
> Oh, I also notice the criticism about the graphics being the same as BF3 have completing died. I wonder why? Definitely looking forward to the single player game.


I know man!
I've been in the "suit" 3x now in the club,.
Each time - the countless high fives from lads and girls coming up asking for pictures









Either that, or my dancing gets them









As for BF3 graphics - there wasn't much to say. It was a BETA for a reason - graphics were slightly toned down in some respects, but I had no real complaints ont he PC.
On Xbox however - the graphics on BF4 BETA vs BF3 were horrendous.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> I still haven't preordered this from anywhere. *I am leaning toward the digital deluxe version off of Origin because I like battlepacks and because I thought I read that you had to get this version in order to preload the game*. Anyone know if that is true?
> 
> I also thought about pre-ordering from Gamestop because of the double XP launch weekend they are having, but I called the local shop and the guy I talked to didn't really seem to know anything about the PC version and I wasn't to thrilled with the way he answered (or is some cases didn't answer) my questions.
> 
> What did everyone else do?
> 
> Also, what do we know about preloading the game, anything?


Completely not true.

All the Digital Deluxe version gives over the standard one is:

* Access to the early/exclusive Beta that took place early this month.
* 3 Battlepacks for Battlefield 4
* Complete vehicle shortcut bundle for Battlefield 3.


----------



## lacrossewacker

I like how they've still managed to maintain the same theme song as the original to a point where it sounds new, but there's the subtle familiarity.




I hope the cut scenes in BF4 are rendered real time though and not like the weird fuzzy over processed ones from the BF3's interrogation scenes. I want consistency!


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> I wonder how it would fair on an a10


I'm interested, too. Also, on Intel's Iris Pro.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> I'm interested, too. Also, on Intel's Iris Pro.


I would imagine the A10 would be terrible due to it's CPU, and the Iris Pro would be just as bad, unless we're talking about the i7-4950hq and it has proper drivers for BF4. In that case, the Iris Pro would rock for an iGPU


----------



## skupples

Ahhh, so the game does & will have playable females. I see.

BF single player, is like crysis single player. Hardware demo + training.

Ignore the BBC agenda, and any other globalist "news" website/channel.


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Completely not true.
> 
> All the Digital Deluxe version gives over the standard one is:
> 
> * Access to the early/exclusive Beta that took place early this month.
> * 3 Battlepacks for Battlefield 4
> * Complete vehicle shortcut bundle for Battlefield 3.


Thanks for the heads up. I don't know if these Battlepacks are worth $10 then. I would pay the extra $10 to preload...don't let EA know that because that will become the norm!!

Anyway, now I'm not sure...what did you do?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> I still haven't preordered this from anywhere. I am leaning toward the digital deluxe version off of Origin because I like battlepacks and because I thought I read that you had to get this version in order to preload the game. Anyone know if that is true?
> 
> I also thought about pre-ordering from Gamestop because of the double XP launch weekend they are having, but I called the local shop and the guy I talked to didn't really seem to know anything about the PC version and I wasn't to thrilled with the way he answered (or is some cases didn't answer) my questions.
> 
> What did everyone else do?
> 
> Also, what do we know about preloading the game, anything?


I wouldn't waste your money with the battlepacks dude- pretty much everything will be unlockable at some point in your MP progression.
Unless you want to shove money down EA's throat, then go for it


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. I don't know if these Battlepacks are worth $10 then. I would pay the extra $10 to preload...don't let EA know that because that will become the norm!!
> 
> Anyway, now I'm not sure...what did you do?


OK, i just checked the Origin store, if you get either version (PC download) of the pre-orders you get to *pre-load 24hrs* before launch date (Oct 29th @ 12 AM). I'd personally get the standard version if opting for the download.


----------



## skupples

I'll be too busy spam re-loading 4 websites @ a time waiting for RIVE:Be to drop.


----------



## Mbalmer

Thanks for your suggestions guys. I am just going to get the standard version. I am also going to get premium too. I never thought I would spend $110 on one game, however, as much as I play and enjoy it, I think it is worth it.

Anyone know what time we will be able to play on release day? I want to hop on as soon as possible and then play the whole next day too. I'm going to take the day off work if we are slow.

Thanks.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions guys. I am just going to get the standard version. I am also going to get premium too. I never thought I would spend $110 on one game, however, as much as I play and enjoy it, I think it is worth it.
> 
> Anyone know what time we will be able to play or release day? I want to hop on as soon as possible and then play the whole next day too. I'm going to take the day off work if we are slow.
> 
> Thanks.


Oct 29th @ 12 AM.


----------



## Mbalmer

12 a.m. but 12 a.m. where?


----------



## ihatelolcats

its 12 am somewhere


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions guys. I am just going to get the standard version. I am also going to get premium too. I never thought I would spend $110 on one game, however, as much as I play and enjoy it, I think it is worth it.
> 
> Anyone know what time we will be able to play on release day? I want to hop on as soon as possible and then play the whole next day too. I'm going to take the day off work if we are slow.
> 
> Thanks.


FWIW, if you buy it at Amazon you get one free battlepack, and a $5 rebate. Although I guess if you intend to get Premium, the one extra battlepack isn't worth much.


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Oct 29th @ 12 AM.


I hope so!! ^^


----------



## theturbofd

anyone know if the VPN trick will work again like it did bf3 so we can play a day earlier?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> 12 a.m. but 12 a.m. where?


It will either be Pacific Standard Time (cali time) OR GMT.

Or like that girl said in that one movie. Specific standard time?! Does that mean it specifically starts @ 9pm?!


----------



## DuckySchmucky

I just hope I don't get destroyed by really good people with the best guns at launch day. EA are doing the 'pay 40 dollars and unlock everything' nonsense again. *SIGH*


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckySchmucky*
> 
> I just hope I don't get destroyed by really good people with the best guns at launch day. EA are doing the 'pay 40 dollars and unlock everything' nonsense again. *SIGH*


lol they have been doing this for a while it is the tactic get all the money as fast as you can pre launch then worry about the rest later they have done this on so many games it isnt even funny but I have to say it isnt just EA that does this.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckySchmucky*
> 
> I just hope I don't get destroyed by really good people with the best guns at launch day. EA are doing the 'pay 40 dollars and unlock everything' nonsense again. *SIGH*


Premium doesn't give you any gun unlocks early, I don't think. Just battlepacks which unlock customizations. Besides the early battlepacks I don't see why anyone would buy Premium right now (unless you need server access I guess) over waiting for a possible price drop sometime before the second DLC drops. Am I missing something premium provides?


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Premium doesn't give you any gun unlocks early, I don't think. Just battlepacks which unlock customizations. Besides the early battlepacks I don't see why anyone would buy Premium right now (unless you need server access I guess) over waiting for a possible price drop sometime before the second DLC drops. Am I missing something premium provides?


I ended up grabbing the premium membership as I enjoyed it in BF3.

BATTLEFIELD 4 PREMIUM INCLUDES:

- Five digital expansion packs featuring new maps and in-game content
- Two-weeks early access to all expansion packs
- Exclusive personalization options including camos, paints, emblems, dogtags and more
- Priority position in server queues
- Weekly updates with new content
- Exclusive double XP events
- 12 Battlepacks

Priority position in server queues double XP events are the big ones for me. I don't like sitting around and waiting forever to get onto a popular server. The exclusive dog tags are also a nice touch. For as much as I play Battlefield, the premium membership was a no brainer. You also end up saving some money vs buying all DLC separately.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckySchmucky*
> 
> I just hope I don't get destroyed by really good people with the best guns at launch day. EA are doing the 'pay 40 dollars and unlock everything' nonsense again. *SIGH*


Yupp, deciding factor. I won't be buying this game. Yall can keep it!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm getting premium as I know I'll get it later down the line. So might as well enjoy the benefits from the get go


----------



## Maou

I will also get Premium but gonna wait to see if it goes on sale before the 1st DLC comes out.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Also bought premium, no reason not to as I know that there is no other game that I will play more than this.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Saw this on facebook - couldn't agree more - this is how BF4 BETA looked like in comparison on console to PC


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Saw this on facebook - couldn't agree more - this is how BF4 BETA looked like in comparison on console to PC


Console looks better.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Console version looks like alpha.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Console version looks like alpha.


Yeah Alpha-male.

Graphical beast.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Console version looks like alpha.


Looked and played worse than alpha bro


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Console version looks like alpha.


Looks like Minecraft


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Yupp, deciding factor. I won't be buying this game. Yall can keep it!


But, you're going to miss all the fun.


----------



## dhughesuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Saw this on facebook - couldn't agree more - this is how BF4 BETA looked like in comparison on console to PC


I fear that the 360 version is quite a bit after the collapse of the Tower at C and the Pc version is before. There is no doubt that the PC version will be better but if I'm right that's hardly a fair comparison! The Pc version could look that bland once the dust had settled! Still if I'm wrong, damn!!

Edit: Dubbed, saw on a later post that you've actually played in on the 360 so don't mean to question the image but it's how it looks is all


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Chill bro, we say it in South Africa too


actually russian for "bro"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhughesuk*
> 
> I fear that the 360 version is quite a bit after the collapse of the Tower at C and the Pc version is before. There is no doubt that the PC version will be better but if I'm right that's hardly a fair comparison! The Pc version could look that bland once the dust had settled! Still if I'm wrong, damn!!
> 
> The voucher doesn't work on Premium but it's a good price so will probably buy it.


Nop - both are tower collapsed - on PC and Xbox in that picture - that's how it honestly looked like.
FYI: Not my picture, but it's easy to distinguish.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Bro. One thing i've learn about Halloween parties....Chicks dig customes. The funnier the better!
> 
> Oh, I also notice the criticism about the graphics being the same as BF3 have completing died. I wonder why? Definitely looking forward to the single player game.


Thought to make some people smile with this vine:
https://t.co/HNuU55Whi7


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Thought to make some people smile with this vine:
> https://t.co/HNuU55Whi7


I'm surprised you can see well enough to play the actual game. Lol!


----------



## devilhead

today i have ordered http://gamingtitans.com/ premium pack for 30£, will see if i will get it







))


----------



## dhughesuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> actually russian for "bro"
> Nop - both are tower collapsed - on PC and Xbox in that picture - that's how it honestly looked like.
> FYI: Not my picture, but it's easy to distinguish.
> Thought to make some people smile with this vine:
> https://t.co/HNuU55Whi7


you beat me to it!!

fair enough pal, just how it looked on first glance - that's poor but not surprising.


----------



## dhughesuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I'm surprised you can see well enough to play the actual game. Lol!


Haha, yeah well if you've played against Dubbed he doesn't really need to see that well. Just too good!


----------



## dhughesuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> today i have ordered http://gamingtitans.com/ premium pack for 30£, will see if i will get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))


There be a virus threat warning on that link.... could be sophos being hyperactive.

Nice price through!


----------



## AJR1775

Wow that Xbox Screengrab is atrocious. But, then again it is a console that costs 1/3 what my graphics card cost so it makes sense.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I'm surprised you can see well enough to play the actual game. Lol!


haha it was just for fun!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhughesuk*
> 
> you beat me to it!!
> 
> fair enough pal, just how it looked on first glance - that's poor but not surprising.


True - although for some reason I felt they improved the graphics a few days later on the Xbox 360 BETA
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhughesuk*
> 
> Haha, yeah well if you've played against Dubbed he doesn't really need to see that well. Just too good!


haha thanks dude, but I'm not that good to do that.
Master Chief on the other hand, could go 100-0 with his eyes closed








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Wow that Xbox Screengrab is atrocious. But, then again it is a console that costs 1/3 what my graphics card cost so it makes sense.


yes and no.
Xbox graphics ARE worse than PC - there's no denying that.
But you take GTA5 or Halo4 and you'll be surprised on how good the graphics are on a 6yr old or so console!


----------



## dhughesuk

Well hopefully Mantle will allow to push the PC platform even further than previously possible. I've always thought the consoles get too much of a drubbing for what they are but then fanboys will be fanboys lol!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Don't forget mantle will potentially be available for consoles too.
I love consoles personally. Now with next gen around the corner it isn't hard to see why some people don't buy pcs.
That said you can't compare a pc with a console. The point is - a pc isn't only a gaming machine, nor a tv streaming device. It's those two and MUCH MORE.
Everyone needs a pc. So why spend £400 on a console then another £400 for a super low spec pc. When you can get a beast pc for around £200 more (400+400), meaning a £1000 build and have a pc that's capable of everything at max graphics and is a super work station?
People often overlook this and say pc gaming is more expensive.
Sure it is, but that's when you compare it in only a gaming perspective.
Anyway, some people aren't as privileged to have that much money to spend. So one must respect everyone's opinions.


----------



## ElectroManiac

So I'm finally back for a long working trip. I haven't been able to get update on this game or anything relate it for at least two weeks, so I will like if any of you could update me on this.

I have read before that the game runs better on Windows 8. Should I make the switch from 7 or is not worth it?

Any idea how a single 760 would perform on this?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroManiac*
> 
> So I'm finally back for a long working trip. I haven't been able to get update on this game or anything relate it for at least two weeks, so I will like if any of you could update me on this.
> 
> I have read before that the game runs better on Windows 8. Should I make the switch from 7 or is not worth it?
> 
> Any idea how a single 760 would perform on this?


I've got tests proving that it makes barely any difference.
See how it runs FIRST on win7 - and THEN see how your results compare to others.

I'll be testing it out both on win8.1 and win7 when it releases and give you unbiased opinions and benchmarks.

A single 760 will do just fine.
Between 45-60FPS should be your average FPS (like my GTX680)


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k0rnh0li0*
> 
> what the dueces is this premium membership we have to pay for again?
> 
> we did this in BF3 and now we have to do it again in bf4? this is outrageous....
> 
> what do you guys think of buying premium? is it cheaper now or should we wait for a sale?


It's really not all that farfetched to sell Premium again. It made sense from both a business standpoint and customer. The way I look at the matter is: if EA were to never release any additional content for BF3/BF4 beyond the core game, would you have felt that you were ripped off in paying $60 for BF3/BF4? I wouldn't. So I have no problem with having to pay for all the additional content, especially not if I have the ability to buy the full set cheaper (via Premium).

You must have missed the recent Gamefly offer; they had Premium going for $39.95. I jumped on it. Some people say their order was canceled, but mine wasn't and says the key will be sent to me on 10/28.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k0rnh0li0*
> 
> yeah its a pain in the ass. you gotta upgrade your GPU just to play this game smoothly. spend XXX amount of money to play a $70 dollar game.


You really don't, unless your system already ran BF3 poorly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Gaming on pc is an expensive hobby
> 
> 
> 
> well it can be trick is get on a bi yearly upgrade routine and you are pretty well good if you play in the high end and sell off the old hardware and recoup atleast %50 usually I get near %70 of the cost back to upgrade entire machine trick is sell your hardware before it becomes obsolete and unwanted and value drops to point it is worthless.
Click to expand...

Can't stress enough how successful this strategy is. You can typically sell your 2 year old hardware and buy the latest for a very minimal amount out of your pocket. If anything, I'd say upgrading to the newest console 5-7 years later is more expensive, as you're lucky to get $100 for your last gen console. You also have to give up all your games as they'll be useless on the new console, even more so if you decide to switch to Playstation instead of Xbox for example.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k0rnh0li0*
> 
> thats the hard part for some poeple who arent used to selling their components and shipping them.
> 
> i mean local craigslist but that is always sketchy as hell but also another route to take if your not into that.
> 
> i'll keep my hexacore till its worth $200 and throw away my mobo cause its trash and spare GPU for a spare build


It's really not that much of a nuisance to deal with online selling/shipping. You can buy coils of bubble wrap for a few dollars at Office Depot, and even get Priority boxes for free from USPS. Get used to keeping your retail boxes for your PC hardware; that makes shipping so much easier. Once you're ready to ship you don't even have to go to the post office, just print out your label from Paypal and drop it off at a blue box or hand it to your mail carrier. Trust me, I used to have your point of view too. Used to hate the thought of packing stuff up and dealing with the post office.


----------



## rickcooperjr

I just thought some might be interested in this given BF4 will have mantle API to further boost the R7/9 and 7000series GPU's performance by around %10-%20 ontop of what you see in this link http://wccftech.com/amd-radeon-r9-290x-graphic-card-previewed-pitted-4k-gaming-tests-gtx-780/

also be aware that was with the 290x in quiet mode running 800mhz core and 1050mhz ram while this shows it easily being overclocked on oem air cooling to 1130mhz core and 1550mhz ram http://wccftech.com/amd-radeon-r9-290x-overclocked-performance-unveiled-clocked-1130-mhz/ the difference from perfrmance mode and quiet mode on R9 290X is 800mhz core and 1050mhz ram in quiet mode and 1000mhz core and 1250mhz ram in performance mode so them showing it head to head in quiet mode isnt telling the full performance of the R9 290X at all but it still highly out performs the Nvidia GTX 780 and if tested even kills the Nvidia Titans for around 1/2 the cost.

I also meant to add you have the option of quiet mode power saving mode or performance mode in the CCC driver options these tests you see above were done in quiet mode which is drastically lower clocks to performance mode.

I thought this was also worth noting

Although these benchmarks are real but they were tested with a engineering sample of the card by Playwares who used older drivers.

AMD has already shipped reviewers with the Catalyst 13.11 BETA V4 which improves overall frame pacing and FPS in a variety of games.

They were not even running drivers fully supporting the R9 290X in these tests that is crazy and still performance was this high imagine after optimized drivers and such.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I just thought some might be interested in this given BF4 will have mantle API to further boost the R7/9 and 7000series GPU's performance by around %10-%20 ontop of what you see in this link http://wccftech.com/amd-radeon-r9-290x-graphic-card-previewed-pitted-4k-gaming-tests-gtx-780/
> 
> also be aware that was with the 290x in quiet mode running 800mhz core and 1250mhz ram while this shows it easily being overclocked on oem air cooling to 1130mhz core and 1550mhz ram http://wccftech.com/amd-radeon-r9-290x-overclocked-performance-unveiled-clocked-1130-mhz/ the difference from perfrmance mode and quiet mode on R9 290X is 800mhz core and 1050mhz ram in quiet mode and 1000mhz core and 1250mhz ram in performance mode so them showing it head to head in quiet mode isnt telling the full performance of the R9 290X at all but it still highly out performs the Nvidia GTX 780 and if tested even kills the Nvidia Titans for around 1/2 the cost.


wow very impressive by AMD!
That's why I'm suggesting to my cousin, if he builds a gaming pc, to get AMD.

Despite that, I quite like Nvidia.


----------



## Krazee

This AMD and Nvidia battle over GPUs is great for the consumer









Can't wait to see both cards on BF4


----------



## rickcooperjr

Seems to me this time around AMD will have all theyre ducks in a row for once and this gives me faith in the next gen all around apparently they didnt skimp in the other areas hardware wise over them doing the consoles if the AMD steamroller performs like it is expected to and supposed to I see this being a major turning point for them all around in a good way.

I want to point this out if this all works out it benefits everyone and many games including BF4 and pushes tech all around to advance so this is a good thing to want and wish for and also will bring prices of hardware to better competing lvl.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Indeed. I'm glad AMD are doing this. I wonder what nvidia will do!


----------



## rickcooperjr

BF3 R9 290X vs Nvidia Titan I hope this will continue into the BF4 game R9 290X is 6.2 FPS faster than Nvidia Titan at 1080p add to it again the R9 290X is almost 1/2 the price. http://a.disquscdn.com/uploads/mediaembed/images/659/9225/original.jpg


----------



## Totally Dubbed

What's the price difference between the two by the way?


----------



## rickcooperjr

well the Nvidia Titan is around $1000+ the R9 290X is around $600 so nearly 1/2 the price of the Nvidia Titan

cheapest titan I found in a quick search http://www.amazon.com/GeForce-384-bit-Express-Support-GTXTITAN-6GD5/dp/B00BJ7AJ7C/ref=sr_sp-atf_title_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1382552597&sr=8-3&keywords=nvidia+titan and is $1,076.43 I found another for lower http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121724 $999.99 + shipping and taxes.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> also be aware that was with the 290x in quiet mode running 800mhz core and 1050mhz ram while this shows it easily being overclocked on oem air cooling to 1130mhz core and 1550mhz ram http://wccftech.com/amd-radeon-r9-290x-overclocked-performance-unveiled-clocked-1130-mhz/ the difference from perfrmance mode and quiet mode on R9 290X is 800mhz core and 1050mhz ram in quiet mode and 1000mhz core and 1250mhz ram in performance mode so them showing it head to head in quiet mode isnt telling the full performance of the R9 290X at all but it still highly out performs the Nvidia GTX 780 and if tested even kills the Nvidia Titans for around 1/2 the cost.
> .


Not to drag 290X stuff into this thread - but there is absolutely no indication that quiet mode runs the card at 800MHz. The AMD review guide shows almost no performance difference between Quiet mode and Uber mode, and all of the leaks so far were at 1000MHz.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> also be aware that was with the 290x in quiet mode running 800mhz core and 1050mhz ram while this shows it easily being overclocked on oem air cooling to 1130mhz core and 1550mhz ram http://wccftech.com/amd-radeon-r9-290x-overclocked-performance-unveiled-clocked-1130-mhz/ the difference from perfrmance mode and quiet mode on R9 290X is 800mhz core and 1050mhz ram in quiet mode and 1000mhz core and 1250mhz ram in performance mode so them showing it head to head in quiet mode isnt telling the full performance of the R9 290X at all but it still highly out performs the Nvidia GTX 780 and if tested even kills the Nvidia Titans for around 1/2 the cost.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Not to drag 290X stuff into this thread - but there is absolutely no indication that quiet mode runs the card at 800MHz. The AMD review guide shows almost no performance difference between Quiet mode and Uber mode, and all of the leaks so far were at 1000MHz.
Click to expand...

have you been testing one hands on I have so I will repeat the quiet mode is 800mhz core and 1050mhz ram and performance is 1000mhz core and 1250mhz ram I actually have one on my test bench at sec I need to send back because I overclocked it a bit to high they told me to test its limits including overclocking I got 1175mhz core and 1725mhz on ram out of it on oem reference air cooling I think they have an issue with the VRM cooling that caused the failure. I also want to point out these are 6GHz ddr5 oem hynix ram chips same as used on the R9 280X downclocked to 5GHz or lower so 6GHz is very safe and stable for a R9 290X some R9 280X's have the ram set factory to 6.4GHz or 1600MHz on exact same ram chips example http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2451/asus-rog-matrix-r9-280x-platinum.html.

I want to point out I ran 3dmark vantage / 11 / 06 and did heaven and a few others all at 1175mhz core and 1725mhz ram for about 7hours of hardcore benching before the card finally failed so I am impressed by the overclocking potential but the VRM cooling sucks or VRM's themself.

I honestly have to say a ASUS matrix platinum R9 290X would be probably scary the overclocking potential the potential was insane on this card I can only dream / drool about the matrix.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> also be aware that was with the 290x in quiet mode running 800mhz core and 1050mhz ram while this shows it easily being overclocked on oem air cooling to 1130mhz core and 1550mhz ram http://wccftech.com/amd-radeon-r9-290x-overclocked-performance-unveiled-clocked-1130-mhz/ the difference from perfrmance mode and quiet mode on R9 290X is 800mhz core and 1050mhz ram in quiet mode and 1000mhz core and 1250mhz ram in performance mode so them showing it head to head in quiet mode isnt telling the full performance of the R9 290X at all but it still highly out performs the Nvidia GTX 780 and if tested even kills the Nvidia Titans for around 1/2 the cost.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Not to drag 290X stuff into this thread - but there is absolutely no indication that quiet mode runs the card at 800MHz. The AMD review guide shows almost no performance difference between Quiet mode and Uber mode, and all of the leaks so far were at 1000MHz.
Click to expand...

also pay attention to this http://wccftech.com/amd-radeon-r9-290x-overclocked-performance-unveiled-clocked-1130-mhz/ base clock R9 290X is 800mhz turbo of 1000Mhz turbo is performance mode while the 800mhz is the quiet mode.


----------



## theturbofd

Hey guys malaysia will be able to preload on the 27th at 12 am then play on the 28th at 11pm. So we can use a VPN on saturday at 12PM to pre load and then I can play on sunday at 11am all EST.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> have you been testing one hands on I have so I will repeat the quiet mode is 800mhz core and 1050mhz ram and performance is 1000mhz core and 1250mhz ram I actually have one on my test bench at sec I need to send back because I overclocked it a bit to high they told me to test its limits including overclocking I got 1175mhz core and 1725mhz on ram out of it on oem reference air cooling I think they have an issue with the VRM cooling that caused the failure. I also want to point out these are 6GHz ddr5 oem hynix ram chips same as used on the R9 280X downclocked to 5GHz or lower so 6GHz is very safe and stable for a R9 290X some R9 280X's have the ram set factory to 6.4GHz or 1600MHz on exact same ram chips example http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2451/asus-rog-matrix-r9-280x-platinum.html.
> 
> I want to point out I ran 3dmark vantage / 11 / 06 and did heaven and a few others all at 1175mhz core and 1725mhz ram for about 7hours of hardcore benching before the card finally failed so I am impressed by the overclocking potential but the VRM cooling sucks or VRM's themself.
> 
> I honestly have to say a ASUS matrix platinum R9 290X would be probably scary the overclocking potential the potential was insane on this card I can only dream / drool about the matrix.


So 25% clock speed increase (from 800 to 1000) results in less than 1% performance difference?


----------



## Thoth420

< BF4 Preorder + Prem + 4,000 US on hardware,display, periphs etc. + Tablet

And all day I sit on this 200 dollar tablet.....waiting....


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> have you been testing one hands on I have so I will repeat the quiet mode is 800mhz core and 1050mhz ram and performance is 1000mhz core and 1250mhz ram I actually have one on my test bench at sec I need to send back because I overclocked it a bit to high they told me to test its limits including overclocking I got 1175mhz core and 1725mhz on ram out of it on oem reference air cooling I think they have an issue with the VRM cooling that caused the failure. I also want to point out these are 6GHz ddr5 oem hynix ram chips same as used on the R9 280X downclocked to 5GHz or lower so 6GHz is very safe and stable for a R9 290X some R9 280X's have the ram set factory to 6.4GHz or 1600MHz on exact same ram chips example http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2451/asus-rog-matrix-r9-280x-platinum.html.
> 
> I want to point out I ran 3dmark vantage / 11 / 06 and did heaven and a few others all at 1175mhz core and 1725mhz ram for about 7hours of hardcore benching before the card finally failed so I am impressed by the overclocking potential but the VRM cooling sucks or VRM's themself.
> 
> I honestly have to say a ASUS matrix platinum R9 290X would be probably scary the overclocking potential the potential was insane on this card I can only dream / drool about the matrix.
> 
> 
> 
> So 25% clock speed increase (from 800 to 1000) results in less than 1% performance difference?
Click to expand...

huh that is kind of odd maybe that was early un supported drivers or something my tests show a pretty significant difference of around %3-%5 or so in a few tests was actually higher between performance and quiet at stock settings and clocks I just had to look at my video and logs.

I also want to point out I legally cant post any of the logs or video because I am not even suppose to talk about this as much as I have already because of NDA.

I just figured there are so many leaks now and wanted to straighten a few things out a bit and also truly am amazed by what AMD has done so far I am truly impressed with everything I have been testing and such and well Intel truly has not improved much on what I have tested for them recently and Nvidia is same way I think they are kind of stuck in a rut or something.

I want to point out I have some next gen or soon to release intel hardware here and also some next gen Nvidia and as I said I flat out am not impressed at all from either company they are making minor improvements over previous stuff.


----------



## ihatelolcats

so 20% core clock only gives 5% fps increase? what is wrong with this picture


----------



## ElectroManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I've got tests proving that it makes barely any difference.
> See how it runs FIRST on win7 - and THEN see how your results compare to others.
> 
> I'll be testing it out both on win8.1 and win7 when it releases and give you unbiased opinions and benchmarks.
> 
> A single 760 will do just fine.
> Between 45-60FPS should be your average FPS (like my GTX680)


Thanks. I will be adding a second 760 soon. Any idea how the game runs on SLI?


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> so 20% core clock only gives 5% fps increase? what is wrong with this picture


well a big part of that is there isnt any real drivers fully optimized for these cards given they arent even released yet.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I love consoles personally.


So do I, and it's what I'm getting both PS4 and X1 on day one.=3


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Hey guys malaysia will be able to preload on the 27th at 12 am then play on the 28th at 11pm. So we can use a VPN on saturday at 12PM to pre load and then I can play on sunday at 11am all EST.


Likely will not work, I'm betting they know which country your account was created in and use that information


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Likely will not work, I'm betting they know which country your account was created in and use that information


who knows lol it worked for BF3 :O


----------



## afuhnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> who knows lol it worked for BF3 :O


But Origin just came out then. I'm sure this wont work anymore.

I remember playing the SP from 7pm to 2am with the Korean Proxy trick


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroManiac*
> 
> Thanks. I will be adding a second 760 soon. Any idea how the game runs on SLI?


based on beta feedback from others SLI didn't run well at all. But that was a beta, with beta drivers. So no one actually knows how it will really run


----------



## Mbalmer

I think the new drivers from Nvidia made a point to say something about sli support for bf4...I'll have to check on that as I have sli 670's.

EDIT: It says "Battlefield 4 - Updated Profile" for BF4...but that could mean anything...I am just so excited for it to come out!!!


----------



## skupples

I don't even think that PC screen shot is maxed settings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroManiac*
> 
> Thanks. I will be adding a second 760 soon. Any idea how the game runs on SLI?


That's going to depend on your CPU me thinks... I had pretty good GPU utlization & scaling between one & two titans, but was extremely limited by my 3570k in 5760x1080... On a single panel it was non issued max settings to the moon.

Seems this game is mem hungry, wonder if that will apply to GPU memory too.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> based on beta feedback from others SLI didn't run well at all. But that was a beta, with beta drivers. So no one actually knows how it will really run


In the beta I had a 10+FPS increase SLI but it'll be different in the final game.


----------



## djriful

Where is my Battlefield 4? D:


----------



## Syncope

Worldwide release schedule for Battlefield 4

United Kingdom, Ireland and Portugal - November, 1. I've heard people talking about EA banning accounts using VPN's, etc. to play the game before launch in their region. Guess y'all have to really wait. Sucks for Japan, too.


----------



## iPDrop

That's good since I'm running trisli I concur the scaling was wretched.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## skupples

Good ol' EA... Ban people for using VPN, but don't ban the people who program then sell headshotbot's.

I'm rather torn on if i should jump on the bf4 band wagon. I don't have AMD, which probably means even with a 6,000$ tower my in game performance will be terrible(joke) I would never pay my way to max perks, which really bother's me... They just turned the game into buy-2-win. Many people will obviously opt for this option, & ruin many other people's experience. I wonder if introducing buy-2-win actually has an adverse affect on sales...


----------



## rpsgc

*European Union*
Pre-load: At least 24 hours before launch
Game Launch: Oct 31 at 12:01AM CET

United Kingdom, Ireland, *Portugal*
Pre-load: At least 24 hours before launch
Game Launch: Nov 1 at 12:01AM GMT

What the deuce EA?!









What kind of complete and utter imbecile decided to bundle Portugal with the UK & Ireland? Someone needs a geography lesson. Ugh, bloody cretins.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Good ol' EA... Ban people for using VPN, but don't ban the people who program then sell headshotbot's.
> 
> I'm rather torn on if i should jump on the bf4 band wagon. I don't have AMD, which probably means even with a 6,000$ tower my in game performance will be terrible(joke) I would never pay my way to max perks, which really bother's me... They just turned the game into buy-2-win. Many people will obviously opt for this option, & ruin many other people's experience. I wonder if introducing buy-2-win actually has an adverse affect on sales...


I don't think the battlepacks have weapons etc. but I may be incorrect. Xfactor did a vid opening a gold one I believe let me see if I can find it. I think all he got was paint and some other worthless junk.

Edit:
Here it is..



TLDW: pretty overpowered more than I thought...xp boosts etc. attachments...pretty dumb. Can you gift them to friends?


----------



## rpsgc

No weapons, but:
Quote:


> The content of a Battlepack is a mix of items. Among them you could find *knives*, dog tags, soldier camouflages, weapon/vehicle paints, *experience boosts*, weapon accessories, or soldier portraits & emblems for Battlelog.


----------



## Thoth420

Now I feel dirty buying premium....I just wanted to be lazy and not have to worry about DLC release dates and well the early access.....not to have free upgrades. I like earning my stuff.


----------



## ihatelolcats

all the premium, deluxe, battlepack stuff just seems confusing. sort of like when vista came out they had 10 different versions of it


----------



## SlackerITGuy

I really really thought the window for pre-loading was going to be wider, meh either way, it seems like they're aiming to compile the gold/live version as close as they can to GA.

I'm still somewhat concerned that no key shows up on my games library over at Amazon.com, have any other online retailers sent out their game keys to their buyers?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> all the premium, deluxe, battlepack stuff just seems confusing. sort of like when vista came out they had 10 different versions of it


I don't think they will be that big of a deal really. If you just imagine in BF3 that all unlocks were 10-15% easier to get, that's probably about the extent that these Battlepacks will have on BF4.

Now the shortcut kits, those are debatable as a "pay-to-win" scheme. Anyone can buy those, and get full unlocks on vehicles and stuff, but I'm not sure they are releasing them at start of the game. So more than likely if you play it regularly, you will have everything in the shortcut kits before someone can buy it and instantly have everything available to them.

EA really has this thing thought out, to pull in the maximum $$$ without causing to much uproar.

For those angry about the Premium DLC, just look at any other decent game with DLC/expansion packs. Skyrim for example, Base game $30, 1st DLC, $20, 2nd DLC $20, mini DLC $5. Those are full prices currently, and that game is old. The extra content costs almost as much as Premium will be at release. Most are happy for the additional content I would expect.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I don't think they will be that big of a deal really. If you just imagine in BF3 that all unlocks were 10-15% easier to get, that's probably about the extent that these Battlepacks will have on BF4.
> 
> Now the shortcut kits, those are debatable as a "pay-to-win" scheme. Anyone can buy those, and get full unlocks on vehicles and stuff, but I*'m not sure they are releasing them at start of the game.* So more than likely if you play it regularly, you will have everything in the shortcut kits before someone can buy it and instantly have everything available to them.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> EA really has this thing thought out, to pull in the maximum $$$ without causing to much uproar.
> 
> For those angry about the Premium DLC, just look at any other decent game with DLC/expansion packs. Skyrim for example, Base game $30, 1st DLC, $20, 2nd DLC $20, mini DLC $5. Those are full prices currently, and that game is old. The extra content costs almost as much as Premium will be at release. Most are happy for the additional content I would expect.


Do you have any proof of this? & yes, yes it is buy to win. The point of having a kit that allows unlocks is so that you have it before anyone else. Selling it, then delaying it's release makes no sense.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I don't think they will be that big of a deal really. If you just imagine in BF3 that all unlocks were 10-15% easier to get, that's probably about the extent that these Battlepacks will have on BF4.
> 
> Now the shortcut kits, those are debatable as a "pay-to-win" scheme. Anyone can buy those, and get full unlocks on vehicles and stuff, but I'm not sure they are releasing them at start of the game. So more than likely if you play it regularly, you will have everything in the shortcut kits before someone can buy it and instantly have everything available to them.
> 
> EA really has this thing thought out, to pull in the maximum $$$ without causing to much uproar.
> 
> For those angry about the Premium DLC, just look at any other decent game with DLC/expansion packs. Skyrim for example, Base game $30, 1st DLC, $20, 2nd DLC $20, mini DLC $5. Those are full prices currently, and that game is old. The extra content costs almost as much as Premium will be at release. Most are happy for the additional content I would expect.


The premium plan they have IMO is amazing. You can pay up front and not have to worry about finding the cash when they release (For me that is a huge deal because I usually don't have the cash to spare if I have any at all.)

As far as shortcut kits being Pay-To-Win I think yes and no. Someone who knows how to play the game even a little could play with any gun and win against a newb with every gun at his disposal. I've never been playing BF3 and said to myself if it wasn't for that guy having X gun I would have killed him.
Not to mention anyone halfway good at the game can get all the guns and unlocks pretty easily.
The only time I think it would be pay to win would be when situations like the usas12 and close quarters where any other level 1 would be SOL but the one that bought the shortcut kits would have the advantage with better weapons.

Personally buying the shortcut kits would ruin the game for me, however I would buy the gun paint kits if they have such a thing and no other way to get the paint besides battlepacks like in the beta.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Do you have any proof of this? & yes, yes it is buy to win. The point of having a kit that allows unlocks is so that you have it before anyone else. Selling it, then delaying it's release makes no sense.


Yes, but the unlocks themselves are nothing to write home about. You're talking about different uniform skins, or a different type of red-dot sight, or maybe a muzzle compensator. You aren't unlocking some kind of uber-gun with it, or even something useful like an expanded magazine. If you got an XP boost with one that could help you unlock a gun, but the battlepacks are random so so it's not like you can choose what you get.


----------



## skupples

I don't even see the buy to win option in origin. I r confused.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Saw this on facebook - couldn't agree more - this is how BF4 BETA looked like in comparison on console to PC


Other than the draw distance I'd prefer mine to look like the xbox









Check out http://www.twitch.tv/flotgaming if you like Battlefield!


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Saw this on facebook - couldn't agree more - this is how BF4 BETA looked like in comparison on console to PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than the draw distance I'd prefer mine to look like the xbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out http://www.twitch.tv/flotgaming if you like Battlefield!
Click to expand...

I am sorry but the xbox one looks like someone had a field day with grey and white paint and left out half the background it is just to bla and well simply is missing so much compared to PC.


----------



## iPDrop

the 'bla'ness of the xbox360 is good for competitive play but i always get a hard on for amazing graphics


----------



## IAmDay

I'm harder than a five door limo when I turn settings to ultra


----------



## amd655

Thinking of grabbing this....

http://www.overclock.net/t/1436514/evga-gtx-650ti-2gb

How is that from a huge downgrade from 780 sli and a 480?

Sad times....


----------



## ihatelolcats

does xbox version have sh#t all over the floor that you cant walk on? so annoying inside the mall building. stuff is just everywhere and its impossible to move


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> does xbox version have sh#t all over the floor that you cant walk on? so annoying inside the mall building. stuff is just everywhere and its impossible to move


You know when the wall blew up, I thought I could just run into it without jumping since the edge of the wall that is left is only 1 foot tall... nope I have to hop 2x jump to get over it. Sometime I get stuck... and killed.


----------



## ihatelolcats

i noticed sometimes after breaking glass it was hard to jump through the window. but thats more of a bug not a design


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Thinking of grabbing this....
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1436514/evga-gtx-650ti-2gb
> 
> How is that from a huge downgrade from 780 sli and a 480?
> 
> Sad times....


How did you lose 3 cards?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> How did you lose 3 cards?


Sold rig for money, then my damn 480 packed it's bags and went to fairly land


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syncope*
> 
> Worldwide release schedule for Battlefield 4
> 
> United Kingdom, Ireland and Portugal - November, 1. I've heard people talking about EA banning accounts using VPN's, etc. to play the game before launch in their region. Guess y'all have to really wait. Sucks for Japan, too.


Highly doubt it since they said they didn't care when bf3 came out. Besides if they ban my account then I'll just do a chargeback


----------



## djriful

Oh right, I need to go pick up the game next week... at EBGames.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Sold rig for money, then my damn 480 packed it's bags and went to fairly land


So just incredibly bad timing....wow that sucks.


----------



## amd655

Yup :/


----------



## Jack Mac

TBH, I'd rather have the Xbox graphics @ 1080p to keep FPS high for 120Hz lightboost.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Just an fyi: the only game to have ran full 720p, yes 720, not 1080p on Xbox, was halo 4.
Not sure about gta5 though.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> sorry man what crawled up your butt he mentioned the game that I just got the stuff in for today for me to test / play and me responding to his message is now so taboo what is your problem.
> 
> I seen my posting as a chance to start up conversation about who all was interested in it and many seem to be highly anticipating it so what was the harm in my message in response to his mentioning the game.


That hurt my head.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm patiently waiting for BF4:


ROFL! I don't know this guy, but I would totally friend him on FB!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I did a test on the beta of 1333mhz vs 1866mhz I also tightened the timings to 1333mhz speed and back to ones for 1866mhz speed and well it was 6-12FPS difference or so in every test and game played alot smoother with the 1866mhz was not near as choppy / sluggish. I did this by downclocking my ram in my secondary rig so I kind of believe the corsair thing about ram speed making a difference I know when running an APU for a fact higher frequency ram drastically increases FPS these are good examples of this http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/memory-bandwidth-scaling-trinity,3419-4.html http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/cpu/46073-amd-a10-5800k-trinity-needs-faster-ram/?page=3 http://www.legitreviews.com/testing-memory-speeds-on-amds-a10-5800k-trinity-apu_2106/6 so it is very possible frequency of ram may play more part on modern games than older games.


I do not like you.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhughesuk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> today i have ordered http://gamingtitans.com/ premium pack for 30£, will see if i will get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))
> 
> 
> 
> There be a virus threat warning on that link.... could be sophos being hyperactive.
> 
> Nice price through!
Click to expand...

Time to find a new AV!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> does xbox version have sh#t all over the floor that you cant walk on? so annoying inside the mall building. stuff is just everywhere and its impossible to move


That drove me nuts. Unless it's 4 feet tall, I shouldn't have to be constantly pounding space bar.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm patiently waiting for BF4:


I haven't drank any soda for a while... been stuck with coffee...


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

I'm hoping that this new driver NVIDIA has released will stabilize my fps, in the beta my fps was everywhere with my sig rig.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> TBH, I'd rather have the Xbox graphics @ 1080p to keep FPS high for 120Hz lightboost.


Not sure if it's possible, I was running low textures when I was testing the settings in the beta and I seem to recall the textures being a lot better than the picture of the xbox above.

Overall lowering the settings while my FPS did go up I felt it was a lot harder to see people because the distance I could see was lower and everything was blending together.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Thinking of grabbing this....
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1436514/evga-gtx-650ti-2gb
> 
> How is that from a huge downgrade from 780 sli and a 480?
> 
> Sad times....


that is a horrible downgrade your 480 is more powerfull this is how much of a downgrade you are making I doubt BF4 or even BF3 would be playable http://www.hwcompare.com/13655/geforce-gtx-480-vs-geforce-gtx-650-ti/ I am very sorry your 480 went south if you lived anywhere near me I would give you a card to have that would be far more powerfull than the 650ti you are going to be using I have atleast 30 or so fairly descent graphics cards laying around that are all within 2-3 generations old from nvidia or ATI / Radeon that are all upper range tier hardware I have 5 or 6 hd 6970's laying here and also 3-4 gtx 680's laying here if you lived nearby I would meet up with you somewhere fairly close and just give you one. sadly you are in the UK so that isnt possible.


----------



## IAmDay

I live near you. How about a 6970 and a 680 please and thank you


----------



## rickcooperjr

where exactly are you located in Illinois I am in southern Illinois in Mt.Vernon / Carbondale area we could possibly meet up somewhere and I give you a GPU I am not mailing anything or shipping anything I refuse to give out my address and such to strangers like this which is one reason why I have not sold alot of my hardware stock pile lol.

I am so paranoid about the giving out my address anything I sell I meet up with people elsewhere to show them motorcycles or cars or whatever I am selling even computer parts and like I said I very rarely ever sell any of my hardware I give something to family / friends and that is usually the extent of when any of my stockpile leaves my home lol.I have sold 4 cars and 6 motorcycles this way this year alone lol.

I would also like to point out most of the hardware was used for testing for maybe 5-8 hrs so is essentially new and was put back in theyre original oem boxes with all theyre accessores and all with no scratches or anything I take good care of the hardware I set back / keep.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Just an fyi: the master chief in that picture, is me.
I bought the full suit for $10 whilst I was in America. Best costume, ever.
Wore it today in a club...not enough of these freshers know master chief. Last year, people were high fiveing me constantly. If she doesn't know master chief, she's too young for you bro! Haha


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroManiac*
> 
> Thanks. I will be adding a second 760 soon. Any idea how the game runs on SLI?


Hello,

I run 760SLI.

In the beta, I run at 1080P Ultra 97FPS average. This was on Windows 8.1 preview. On Windows 7 I was getting 22FPS less on average, and stuttering that made the game unplayable. For that reason, I have installed Windows 8.1 to play this game.


----------



## 12Cores

Almost 700 pages and the game is not even out yet bf4 = printing money. Looking forward to this one.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Just an fyi: the master chief in that picture, is me.
> I bought the full suit for $10 whilst I was in America. Best costume, ever.
> Wore it today in a club...not enough of these freshers know master chief. Last year, people were high fiveing me constantly. If she doesn't know master chief, she's too young for you bro! Haha


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Almost 700 pages and the game is not even out yet bf4 = printing money. Looking forward to this one.


What? Bf4 is devaluing currency world wide?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Just an fyi: the master chief in that picture, is me.
> I bought the full suit for $10 whilst I was in America. Best costume, ever.
> Wore it today in a club...not enough of these freshers know master chief. Last year, people were high fiveing me constantly. If she doesn't know master chief, she's too young for you bro! Haha


Prove it.


----------



## Outcasst

Origin is now showing release date and preload date.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

GO!GO!GO!GO!
Get them while they're hot!
Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Battlefield 4 Game Edition 4 $588.49


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> GO!GO!GO!GO!
> Get them while they're hot!
> Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Battlefield 4 Game Edition 4 $588.49


Use the mobile site and the current 5% off promo code MBLEMC10G and save $29.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Prove it.


I had a vine video posted here of me playing battlefield with it lol


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Awesome!


----------



## Jodiuh

95 C, little OC headroom, almost 300 watts, AMD's driver track record, and that GOD awful cooler?

But Titan performance @ $550! Mmmmmmm...nope, can't do it.


----------



## uaedroid

Is there any promo codes for buying BF4 key online?


----------



## Jodiuh

95 C, little OC headroom, almost 300 watts, AMD's driver track record, and that GOD awful cooler that probably sounds worse than the 2900 XT!?

But Titan performance @ $550 AND Mantle?! Mmmmmmm...nope, can't do it.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a vine video posted here of me playing battlefield with it lol
Click to expand...

Post it! Post it!


----------



## Thoth420

LMAO two hour nap....sold out already on newegg. Glad I wasn't waiting for this.


----------



## Outcasst

For those looking to unlock early via VPN, you can preload at 17:00 GMT on Saturday and play at 15:00 GMT on the Monday.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> For those looking to unlock early via VPN, you can preload at 17:00 GMT on Saturday and play at 15:00 GMT on the Monday.


Thanks. I've been interested in running a VPN. What do you recommended?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> 95 C, little OC headroom, almost 300 watts, AMD's driver track record, and that GOD awful cooler?
> 
> But Titan performance @ $550! Mmmmmmm...nope, can't *do it.*


There,fixed it for you.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

300 watts consumption!???


----------



## amd655

GTX 480's just feel so good about them selves now lol.


----------



## mtbiker033

tried to pre-order bf4 this morning on origin and it errors? go figure, origin fails again


----------



## Mbalmer

How do we do this VPN? Is there a good step by step explanation somewhere? Also, does EA care if we do it this way. Also, for those that did it for BF3, were there any servers on that you could play multiplayer and with a good ping? I'm not going to mess with this for single player.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> tried to pre-order bf4 this morning on origin and it errors? go figure, origin fails again


why are you ordering via EA when there are cheaper sources out there?
gaming titan, Amazon...


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> why are you ordering via EA when there are cheaper sources out there?
> Gaming titan, Amazon...


I was going to order through Amazon but I didn't have paypal set up as a payment option, not sure if I can do that on there or not. I will check on that. I have a paypal balance that I want to use to cover the cost of bf4. So I thought to try Origin, which I thought would at least work and can use paypal.

I may look into another source now.


----------



## bluedevil

Me neither.


----------



## IAmDay

Thinking of replacing my 680 with a 280x. Worth it?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Thinking of replacing my 680 with a 280x. Worth it?


Side grade.


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Thinking of replacing my 680 with a 280x. Worth it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Side grade.


Probably be better off with 290(non-x) when it comes out.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I don't even see the buy to win option in origin. I r confused.


I searched the Origin store, didn't see anything about shortcut bundles for BF4. Here is what I'm talking about though,https://www.origin.com/en-us/store/browse-ANW.html?q=battlefield%203%20shortcut%20bundle

They have those for each class, and also vehicle unlock packs. I'm pretty sure that they didn't release these shortcuts until a while after BF3 launched, so I'm assuming it will be the same with BF4. Their primary usage is for people who buy the game late, have nothing unlocked, and want to "catch up" to the rest of the player base. Or if you are to lazy to unlock 100% of the stuff and just want to buy it, that's your choice.


----------



## Mbalmer

A friend of mine has a 5870, do you think he will be able to play this game at 1080p? He had crossfire, but one has a bad coil whine he says. What does everyone think?

EDIT: It is a 1gb card.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> A friend of mine has a 5870, do you think he will be able to play this game at 1080p? He had crossfire, but one has a bad coil whine he says. What does everyone think?


Low to medium yes, that 1GB will hurt.


----------



## Mbalmer

He just needs to tell his wife he is buying a new card and do it. Sorry to see a grown man scared of his wife. I told him to get a 7950 on the cheap and that will do him good. I figured the 1gb would hurt him. I don't know what cpu he is running, but I know that it isn't overclocked. He purchased his computer off of Alienware several years ago. I told him in the future he is going to build one.

Thanks.


----------



## mtbiker033

ended up pre-ordering from gmg today since Origin couldn't get it's act together


----------



## ihatelolcats

not sure if it was posted but ati driver 13.11 beta 3 is out now
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=382660


----------



## amd655

Good news, i may not have to part with GPU performance, found a GTX 570 at the same cost as the 650 Ti


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Good news, i may not have to part with GPU performance, found a GTX 570 at the same cost as the 650 Ti


Nice, hope it works out for ya.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Thinking of replacing my 680 with a 280x. Worth it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Side grade.


agreed.
Why not wait until mantle has come out and both amd and nvidia have released newer drivers and ea patches things, before considering anything.
Your 680, like mine averages 60fps...so I don't know why you would even bother in all honesty.
If mantle isn't all that when it's out and optimized, then I would be tempted to sli 680s for 100-120fps, on a capable monitor.


----------



## XKaan

Anyone know of any deals on BF4 premium? Best I could find was $6 cash back from GMG


----------



## dhaine

google search "battlefield 4 premium cd key" and browse stores


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> why are you ordering via EA when there are cheaper sources out there?
> Gaming titan, Amazon...


GT are about the same price as origin. GT being 58.xx USD and simplycdkeys being 55.xx USD. At those prices you might as well buy from the source and cut out the middleman.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> GT are about the same price as origin. GT being 58.xx USD and simplycdkeys being 55.xx USD. At those prices you might as well buy from the source and cut out the middleman.


Not in our region, not even close.

Origin bf4 - £44.99
Premium - £39.99

One of the key sites you mentioned, where I and Dubbed have ordered, Bf4+premium £54.00


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> GT are about the same price as origin. GT being 58.xx USD and simplycdkeys being 55.xx USD. At those prices you might as well buy from the source and cut out the middleman.


$60 = £37
GTG I think around £30

I got both prem + bf4 for $89 = £55


----------



## starmanwarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> $60 = £37
> GTG I think around £30
> 
> I got both prem + bf4 for $89 = £55


Got mine for £55 too, very good deal


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> $60 = £37
> GTG I think around £30
> 
> I got both prem + bf4 for $89 = £55


I wish GT was £30 still I think the deal ended oct 22 so now I'm boned.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> I wish GT was £30 still I think the deal ended oct 22 so now I'm boned.


D: It was still £30 yesterday, I transferred money to my account so that I could buy it today but now it's £37 ($59 USD) NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtdavid*


gtdavid, y u do this to me? D:


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> D: It was still £30 yesterday, I transferred money to my account so that I could buy it today but now it's £37 ($59 USD) NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtdavid, y u do this to me? D:


Yeah it kind of sucks it seems all the BF4 deals have gone.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Yeah it kind of sucks it seems all the BF4 deals have gone.


The gmg deal for $10 store credit or $8 cash back is gone too?? Ugh I guess I'll get it from Amazon to get $5 credit to buy Premium (if I understand correctly) and a bonus battle pack...


----------



## xentrox

Preorder now and get the choppitank! Only for $4999.95!


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> Preorder now and get the choppitank! Only for $4999.95!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dear Santa


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> Preorder now and get the choppitank! Only for $4999.95!


*WAT*


----------



## Chipp

Hi guys,

To clarify some recent confusion about our policies around game key retailers:


We do not have a specific policy which disallows discussion of game key retailers
Speaking generally, we ask that you avoid discussion of anything which violates the EULA for a product
Some game key retailers are known to violate software EULAs by selling out-of-market keys, so in these specific cases, we'll inform you that the key retailer you're discussing is known to violate EULAs and ask you to stop discussing that particular key retailer our of respect to the software publisher
In this thread, some information was quoted that suggested we banned discussion of all game key retailers who were not one of our partners - this is not the case at all.

Hopefully this makes sense! I know it is tempting to assume that we're doing things like protecting sponsors, but, there is usually a much less malicious explanation. We love having Gaming Titans onboard with us, but as a matter of principle we would never ban reasonable discussion about one of our sponsor's competitors. That just makes no sense for a discussion forum.

Thanks! Please contact me via PM (or using an @ mention) if there are any questions.


----------



## Jodiuh

Really? Well, let's try this again then. It was deleted by a mod the other day based on his assumption that they do not work w/ the publishers.

Battlefield 4 @ cdkeys.com - $44.05 (REGION FREE!!)

_Hi Jodiuh,

Thanks for your email.

I can confirm Battlefield 4 is the region free, English version. You would definitely have no issues with Origin as we only buy direct from official sources.

Hope this helps.

Kind regards,

Tom B
Customer Support Rep
cdkeys.com_

That was enough for me.

Feedback: http://www.trustpilot.com/review/cdkeys.com/52628f6a0000640002600fdf

Like them on FB for the 5% code: https://www.facebook.com/cdkeyscom/app_393344207416996

Pre-order the game here: http://www.cdkeys.com/pc/games/battlefield-4-pc-cd-key-origin


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Really? Well, let's try this again then. It was deleted by a mod the other day based on his assumption that they do not work w/ the publishers.
> 
> Battlefield 4 @ cdkeys.com - $44.05 (REGION FREE!!)
> 
> _Hi Jodiuh,
> 
> Thanks for your email.
> 
> I can confirm Battlefield 4 is the region free, English version. You would definitely have no issues with Origin as we only buy direct from official sources.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Tom B
> Customer Support Rep
> cdkeys.com_
> 
> That was enough for me.
> 
> Feedback: http://www.trustpilot.com/review/cdkeys.com/52628f6a0000640002600fdf
> 
> Like them on FB for the 5% code: https://www.facebook.com/cdkeyscom/app_393344207416996
> 
> Pre-order the game here: http://www.cdkeys.com/pc/games/battlefield-4-pc-cd-key-origin


Good man.
Yup -my posts were deleted too.
After a discussion with Chipp - I can safely say that the mod made a mistake in his FALSE assumptions.

I too bought from simplycd - and I'm one that NEVER buys anything off other websites, other than: eBay/Amazon/source (origin in this case):
http://www.simplycdkeys.com/search?keywords=battlefield+4

Reasons I went for Simplycd:
1. Price - was £55 incl prem + BF4
2. Reputation: trust pilot + UK based customer service + other OCN member ordering without any problems:
http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18459263
http://www.trustpilot.co.uk/review/simplycdkeys.com
http://www.trustpilot.co.uk/review/www.cdkeys.com
http://www.reviewcentre.com/reviews84062.html
3. PAYPAL - if anything in the world uses paypal - if you do NOT get your service, you can EASILY, by a whim get your money back via paypal. Anyone who has used eBay can confirm that with you. Sure it might take up to 30 days at times - but usually if it is fraudulent (in this case cd keys can be fraudulent) - then apypal will take immiediate and responsive action

So I ordered via them, money still hasn't come out from paypal, I contacted their customer support and they confirmed that the keys will be sent at launch:
Quote:


> "Thank you for your email.
> 
> We can confirm that keys for Battlefield 4 will be delivered to you a couple of days before the release date.
> 
> Kindest Regards
> 
> SimplyCDKeys Customer Service
> Email: [email protected]
> Web: www.simplycdkeys.com "


----------



## amd655

Ahh just bought a 5850 for 60 instead, i get DX 11 and a quieter card whilst using less power, it will do fine until i get my finances sorted









A shame my 480 packed in when it did... really bad timing









http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221298052241?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Some pre-load confirmation:

"Don't wait to play - Pre-load!

Players who pre-order PC Download versions of BF4 on Origin can pre-load within 24 hours of release."

Source:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=597986593592397&set=a.493606964030361.1073741828.492905170767207&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Nayslayer

I held Battlefield 4 in my hands this morning. The retailers already have their copies. It was beautiful!


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nayslayer*
> 
> I held Battlefield 4 in my hands this morning. The retailers already have their copies. It was beautiful!


----------



## skupples

DO NOT BUY FROM CDKEYEXPRESS WHAT EVER YOU DO. They are located in Timbukmidonowa China, and do nothing but screw people. Yes, I gave them 10$ for a SS3BFE key... Paypal got it back.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Really? Well, let's try this again then. It was deleted by a mod the other day based on his assumption that they do not work w/ the publishers.
> 
> Battlefield 4 @ cdkeys.com - $44.05 (REGION FREE!!)
> 
> _Hi Jodiuh,
> 
> Thanks for your email.
> 
> I can confirm Battlefield 4 is the region free, English version. You would definitely have no issues with Origin as we only buy direct from official sources.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Tom B
> Customer Support Rep
> cdkeys.com_
> 
> That was enough for me.
> 
> Feedback: http://www.trustpilot.com/review/cdkeys.com/52628f6a0000640002600fdf
> 
> Like them on FB for the 5% code: https://www.facebook.com/cdkeyscom/app_393344207416996
> 
> Pre-order the game here: http://www.cdkeys.com/pc/games/battlefield-4-pc-cd-key-origin


You bought your copy from them?
If so this is the best deal I have seen yet. Bookmarked it just in case your post gets deleted lol.


----------



## iPDrop

10 bucks for a bf4 key yeah somethin doesnt seem right about that


----------



## Jodiuh

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Really? Well, let's try this again then. It was deleted by a mod the other day based on his assumption that they do not work w/ the publishers.
> 
> Battlefield 4 @ cdkeys.com - $44.05 (REGION FREE!!)
> 
> _Hi Jodiuh,
> 
> Thanks for your email.
> 
> I can confirm Battlefield 4 is the region free, English version. You would definitely have no issues with Origin as we only buy direct from official sources.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Tom B
> Customer Support Rep
> cdkeys.com_
> 
> That was enough for me.
> 
> Feedback: http://www.trustpilot.com/review/cdkeys.com/52628f6a0000640002600fdf
> 
> Like them on FB for the 5% code: https://www.facebook.com/cdkeyscom/app_393344207416996
> 
> Pre-order the game here: http://www.cdkeys.com/pc/games/battlefield-4-pc-cd-key-origin
Click to expand...





You bought your copy from them?
If so this is the best deal I have seen yet. Bookmarked it just in case your post gets deleted lol.

I did indeed. Here's a recent positive experience from the [H] thread...

http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1040313861&postcount=17


----------



## Krazee

I love it, the moderators and admins are acting like big brother. It is the consumer's choice of where they buy their products. If the consumer buys it from a bad source than it is on the consumer. STOP trying to force your logic down people's throats, it does not work and never will. If you want to continue doing so go work for the US government and help with Obamacare

Just because the forum does not support some retailers, it does not mean other people have to follow.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Anyone know of any deals on BF4 premium? Best I could find was $6 cash back from GMG


I just let them bend me over a barrel on the Origin store.


----------



## gt12345

umm I've read it somewhere before after you buy from them they ask for photo identification? not sure if it's true or not i wouldn't give my number and etc.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gt12345*
> 
> umm I've read it somewhere before after you buy from them they ask for photo identification? not sure if it's true or not i wouldn't give my number and etc.


Do you haz bewbies?

If not, show dem guns!!!!


----------



## Mbalmer

When you guys log into Origin and you can see the screen with all your games, what time does it tell you that BF4 is available? And what time to preload?

Just wondering.


----------



## gt12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Do you haz bewbies?
> 
> If not, show dem guns!!!!


yes i do have them unfortunately but how did you know








well you do know there are lot shady stuff goes on internet, they might steal your id number and use it you will never know.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gt12345*
> 
> yes i do have them unfortunately but how did you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well you do know there are lot shady stuff goes on internet, they might steal your id number and use it you will never know.


Well i was just being witty and funny....

I personally would never bother if they asked for a photo like that.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I did indeed. Here's a recent positive experience from the [H] thread...
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1040313861&postcount=17


Good stuff! He didn't even finish pooping before getting his refund. Word for word.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gt12345*
> 
> umm I've read it somewhere before after you buy from them they ask for photo identification? not sure if it's true or not i wouldn't give my number and etc.


I had a greymarket vendor tell me the other week that "you must give us access to your steam account to allow for activation"

I'm sorry China Man(they are located in BFE china, if I would of known this a head of time, I would of NOT shopped with them), but internet rule #1 since 1991... never give anyone your password to anything, even your mom.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> Preorder now and get the choppitank! Only for $4999.95!


dafuq...


----------



## ihatelolcats

wait, do we have a confirmed female in the topic?


----------



## Lisjak

Hey guys, If you are searching for a store with good priced cd-keys I can recommend This one. I ordered BF3 Premium from them some time ago and it went very smooth. Got the key within minutes. I didn't order bf4 from them, however, because I wanted a physical copy so I went with a local game shop







(it was 10€ more expensive tho)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Competitive gaming info:
http://www.battlefield.com/uk/battlefield-4/faq/competitive-gaming?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=bf4-social-uk-socom-fb-post-esl-announcement&sourceid=bf4-social-uk-socom-fb-post-esl-announcement


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> Hey guys, If you are searching for a store with good priced cd-keys I can recommend This one. I ordered BF3 Premium from them some time ago and it went very smooth. Got the key within minutes. I didn't order bf4 from them, however, because I wanted a physical copy so I went with a local game shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (it was 10€ more expensive tho)


I used Kenguin, but you should note they are a price aggregation and comparison site. They allow you to manage purchases, but the actual CD-Key comes from another store... so still be sure to check out ratings on who you're buying from.

I bought from GamingTitans and everything so far is good!


----------



## IAmDay

Well everyone orders BF4 and get's ready I'm busting my chops to make enough money for BF4


----------



## Pr0xy

Flood Zone gameplay...oh lawdy


----------



## IAmDay

That looks amazing!


----------



## 98uk

For a minute I thought it was Songhua









Loved that map!


----------



## phinexswarm71

i hope the maps are well designed for rush mode and in general then the maps of bf3 because they were empty too much and just provided a lot of angles to attack the enemy and thats it,in bfbc 2 the maps were very well strategicly planned and in bf 3 they arent,if bf 4 would pull off both huge maps and good designed maps this for sure will be huge step up from bf3/bfbc 2


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Another video from 'vehicle cap' lol. Map looks amazing though


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Another video from 'vehicle cap' lol. Map looks amazing though


How's he playing the map so early?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> How's he playing the map so early?


he says it in the video. Invited to EA HQ


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> How's he playing the map so early?


Skills


----------



## amd655

He is Ginger......... that is why!


----------



## skupples

3:30 ea hax is what happened to that footage.


----------



## Amhro

If anyone interested, short clips from every map.
http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1p6wdy/bf4_multiplayer_maps_previews/

Well, as for me, maps look nice, some of them are pretty small, but I think that's due to ps3 and small conquest.
And also, did I see frogfoot on a conquest? That would be so cool









Can't wait to fly a jet







... next week, next week!


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> If anyone interested, short clips from every map.
> http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1p6wdy/bf4_multiplayer_maps_previews/
> 
> Well, as for me, maps look nice, some of them are pretty small, but I think that's due to ps3 and small conquest.
> And also, did I see frogfoot on a conquest? That would be so cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to fly a jet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... next week, next week!


brother im dying to know about them can u make a little summary of the maps?
im at work and i cant see that link









is there any kinda Metro style map?


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> brother im dying to know about them can u make a little summary of the maps?
> im at work and i cant see that link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there any kinda Metro style map?


i watched through all of the maps and im dissapointed by their size,about half of them shown are metro size,its to bad


----------



## Krazee

and youtube links are dead!


----------



## Neutronman

I'm enjoying the beta. Working very well with my 7990....


----------



## fatmario

new bf4 tv commercial
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wx3cYpGGmkk

more floodzone gameplay
http://media.everyeye.it/2013/ottobre/Conqueror_HD.mp4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmNNNeX8h-k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLaa9vpxJwI

can't wait


----------



## Amhro

Sure, no prob









Zavod 311 - only shows team deathmatch, small and factory oriented








Rogue Transmission - a huge satellite in the middle, seems to be a huge map, probably includes frogfoot/thunderbolt, levolution will be that satellite falling down i think
Hainan Resort - I like this one the most from what I've seen so far, another huge map, reminds me of isla inocentes from bc2







wondering what will levolution be..
oh lol, EA just took down these vids








Operation Locker was metro-style map, linear flags.. snow map, with snowstorm, so sight pretty bad, maybe like shangai after that building collapses
Golmud Railway had also linear flags, but in vertical position, meaning that both bases had same distance to all flags
Lancang Dam or Dawnbreaker - don't know which, was a city map, with high buildings, some kind of city like.. idk, new york







and included jets! that guy was flying a f35 between skyscrapers








can't remember the others, sorry


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Sure, no prob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zavod 311 - only shows team deathmatch, small and factory oriented
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogue Transmission - a huge satellite in the middle, seems to be a huge map, probably includes frogfoot/thunderbolt, levolution will be that satellite falling down i think
> Hainan Resort - I like this one the most from what I've seen so far, another huge map, reminds me of isla inocentes from bc2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wondering what will levolution be..
> oh lol, EA just took down these vids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Operation Locker was metro-style map, linear flags.. snow map, with snowstorm, so sight pretty bad, maybe like shangai after that building collapses
> Golmud Railway had also linear flags, but in vertical position, meaning that both bases had same distance to all flags
> Lancang Dam or Dawnbreaker - don't know which, was a city map, with high buildings, some kind of city like.. idk, new york
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and included jets! that guy was flying a f35 between skyscrapers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't remember the others, sorry


awesome! thanks bro


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Sure, no prob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zavod 311 - only shows team deathmatch, small and factory oriented
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogue Transmission - a huge satellite in the middle, seems to be a huge map, probably includes frogfoot/thunderbolt, levolution will be that satellite falling down i think
> Hainan Resort - I like this one the most from what I've seen so far, another huge map, reminds me of isla inocentes from bc2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wondering what will levolution be..
> oh lol, EA just took down these vids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Operation Locker was metro-style map, linear flags.. snow map, with snowstorm, so sight pretty bad, maybe like shangai after that building collapses
> Golmud Railway had also linear flags, but in vertical position, meaning that both bases had same distance to all flags
> Lancang Dam or Dawnbreaker - don't know which, was a city map, with high buildings, some kind of city like.. idk, new york
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and included jets! that guy was flying a f35 between skyscrapers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't remember the others, sorry


Love the new city maps simply because it takes a tiny bit more skill to fly the heli's and I guess now jets on that map.
I the beta unless the person flying was really good and experienced I never had an issue with the heli's like I do on caspian border where its pretty easy to wreck the other team, on siege of shanghai they usually just hit a building and crash.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neutronman*
> 
> I'm enjoying the beta. Working very well with my 7990....


Lol what?


----------



## Amhro

Well, video from Dawnbreaker is up again, check it asap








.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

^TRON is that you?
hahaha
That map looks a bit too "fake" - I mean not the gameplay - by that I mean the map doesn't look realistic.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0xy*
> 
> Flood Zone gameplay...oh lawdy
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Initially my thoughts on 'levelution' was just some marketing gimmick. Turns out after seeing some actual gameplay, DICE did sort of reinvent the wheel in terms of level design and mechanics. Bloody brilliant! Is it tuesday yet? I wont be getting much sleep next week.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Initially my thoughts on 'levelution' was just some marketing gimmick. Turns out after seeing some actual gameplay, DICE did sort of reinvent the wheel in terms of level design and mechanics. Bloody brilliant! Is it tuesday yet? I wont be getting much sleep next week.


till then.
I'M BATMAAAAAN


----------



## Sadmoto

Golmud railway looks like my map.
Im not happy about the size of the maps, the scale is good which makes these maps feel bigger because it takes longer to get from objective to objective and you have to pay more attention to your surroundings, but almost none of the maps are even close to bandar or caspian size.

Im interested in how intricate the building layouts are in the map that floods, its a smaller map but from what I've watched theres lots of hiding places and sneaky entrances to buildings, you can dive through doorways after the town is flooded which caught my eye.


----------



## gt12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Good stuff! He didn't even finish pooping before getting his refund. Word for word.
> I had a greymarket vendor tell me the other week that "you must give us access to your steam account to allow for activation"
> 
> I'm sorry China Man(they are located in BFE china, if I would of known this a head of time, I would of NOT shopped with them), but internet rule #1 since 1991... never give anyone your password to anything, even your mom.


well i decide to placed the order with them today apparently they ask for your cell number get sms security text then they ask for my id, definitely not giving away my id info. going to cancel the order.


----------



## Krazee

bah, my evga step up is about to come to fruition. Awful timing


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> i watched through all of the maps and im dissapointed by their size,about half of them shown are metro size,its to bad


this^

they look worse than BF3 which I didn't think was possible


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> this^
> 
> they look worse than BF3 which I didn't think was possible


seriously? I'm disappointed by hearing this!
Ps. I'm not the sort of gamer to normally enjoy Batman. But the new Batman is bundles of fun! Loving it


----------



## Faster_is_better

Did this video make it in here? This game has a lot of levels of fighting, water, multiple story buildings, tops of skyscrapers. It looked a bit madness really. It almost looks like a camper heaven.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gt12345*
> 
> well i decide to placed the order with them today apparently they ask for your cell number get sms security text then they ask for my id, definitely not giving away my id info. going to cancel the order.


You show your id every time you buy beer at the store, what difference is this? They can't be held liable either.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did this video make it in here? This game has a lot of levels of fighting, water, multiple story buildings, tops of skyscrapers. It looked a bit madness really. It almost looks like a camper heaven.


It sure did! Level looks sweet. Can't wait to get my dirty hands on it.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> seriously? I'm disappointed by hearing this!
> Ps. I'm not the sort of gamer to normally enjoy Batman. But the new Batman is bundles of fun! Loving it


check it out

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0Yy-3EADIdmXcSUzkRpjOQ/videos


----------



## Krazee

What launcher is that?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Great video by Jack!
See that's a video, not vehicle caps video which was camping for most of the video in a vehicle...
Map does seem quite close quarters.


----------



## theturbofd

Guys you won't be disappointed in the single player :] Though it's rather short, it's leagues above BF3's single player.


----------



## gt12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> You show your id every time you buy beer at the store, what difference is this? They can't be held liable either.


that's totally different when you go to liquor store they want to see your age (THEY DON'T KEEP COPY OF YOUR ID). cdkey asking for COPY OF YOUR ID, they can take all your information do what ever they want with it. i don't my identity being stolen.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Guys you won't be disappointed in the single player :] Though it's rather short, it's leagues above BF3's single player.


Hope so, i do like a good single player no matter what the game is.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> He is Ginger......... that is why!


I also suspect the root of his sorcery comes from this as well....










Fun fact from the Magi: *Source* etymologically speaking is the root for the term Sorcery....the Magician taps into the Source(kind of like the force from Star Wars or the Anima Mundi) of all things and makes a change there at the source. The trickle down affect to the material would be the spell in action. I love words and where they come from.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Hope so, i do like a good single player no matter what the game is.


Me too. The BF3 single player was soulless and short(not in the good way).


----------



## Passion

Hey guys... I missed a lot in the discussion about BF4, so keep that in mind as you continue to read my post.









I find that BF gets better when you have a good group of people to play with, rather than random people who just simply do their own thing without communicating. Will there be an OCN BF4 group and/or server where we can all play?


----------



## dade_kash_xD

I used to love single player campaigns. For some reason though, BF3 I never even loaded that campaign once. It was 740+ hours of MP straight through.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*
> 
> I used to love single player campaigns. For some reason though, BF3 I never even loaded that campaign once. It was 740+ hours of MP straight through.


Same

I used to finish SP before jumping on to MP but for BF that is not applicaple. I will play multi all the time.


----------



## ihatelolcats

i really dont remember the bf3 campaign. i played it though. i liked the coop missions


----------



## ihatelolcats

http://www.overclock.net/t/1437010/amd-catalyst-13-11-beta-6
more new ati drivers


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> this^
> 
> they look worse than BF3 which I didn't think was possible


That was on PS3 though, so the maps are significantly smaller.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Competitive gaming info:
> http://www.battlefield.com/uk/battlefield-4/faq/competitive-gaming?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=bf4-social-uk-socom-fb-post-esl-announcement&sourceid=bf4-social-uk-socom-fb-post-esl-announcement


bleg. I love that they are TRYING to think about the comp scene but...
Domination is garbage. Random spawns is a ridiculous thing to put in a mode for comp.
Defuse, I'll have to try it, but I don't think single life game modes will work well with this netcode.
Spectator mode is awesome, I just hope they fixed how "off" it is.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

I'm going to keep it real on here, last campaign I played was Black Ops 1 and once I tried the BF3 Beta I was like, OH YEA?!?! That was the beginning of the end for campaigns for me.


----------



## cribbett123

Just noticed that the new tv spot for BF4 promotes jet ramming...........great. That's exactly what we needed more of..........


----------



## Ponycar

bastards suckered me today with the last chance emails. $120 for digital deluxe and premium. I'm such a looser.


----------



## rpsgc

Congrats, you paid an extra $10 for 3 Battlepacks.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponycar*
> 
> bastards suckered me today with the last chance emails. $120 for digital deluxe and premium. I'm such a looser.


gotcha.


----------



## Ponycar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpsgc*
> 
> Congrats, you paid an extra $10 for 3 Battlepacks.


i hate myself.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> That was on PS3 though, so the maps are significantly smaller.


I hope there is a huge difference! Guess we will see Monday night at Midnight!


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Passion*
> 
> Hey guys... I missed a lot in the discussion about BF4, so keep that in mind as you continue to read my post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find that BF gets better when you have a good group of people to play with, rather than random people who just simply do their own thing without communicating. Will there be an OCN BF4 group and/or server where we can all play?


I cant promise anything but i will bring up the server with the staff and management to see if we can get one or maybe convert one of our BF3 servers to BF4.


----------



## Mr Nightman

ALMOST TIME GENTS!


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1437010/amd-catalyst-13-11-beta-6
> more new ati drivers


Ty that gave me a bit better performance on batman arkham origins and fixxed my crossfire 3rd card scaling issue.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatmario*
> 
> new bf4 tv commercial
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wx3cYpGGmkk
> 
> more floodzone gameplay
> http://media.everyeye.it/2013/ottobre/Conqueror_HD.mp4
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmNNNeX8h-k
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLaa9vpxJwI
> 
> can't wait


They got the guts to quote that in...



and the trailer... DAM.... I'm drooling.


----------



## Eyedea

I have 0 games in my steam or origin account that i can be bothered to play. I need BF4 naaoooowww!!!!


----------



## dealio

just got a key for $48 from greenmangaming







preloads tomorrow


----------



## ntherblast

Any idea on how big the download will be? I'm near my lame monthly limit. 20-30gigs i'm assuming?


----------



## ihatelolcats

i hope not more than 18gb


----------



## amd655

5GB MAX


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 5GB MAX


hue hue hue....


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> bleg. I love that they are TRYING to think about the comp scene but...
> Domination is garbage. Random spawns is a ridiculous thing to put in a mode for comp.
> *Defuse, I'll have to try it, but I don't think single life game modes will work well with this netcode.*
> Spectator mode is awesome, I just hope they fixed how "off" it is.


Agreed. Battlefield is not designed for competitive play.


----------



## djriful

This just murdered COD... http://goo.gl/eBm4OR


----------



## Eyedea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eyedea*
> 
> I have 0 games in my steam or origin account that i can be bothered to play. I need BF4 naaoooowww!!!!


Having just said that, i opened Origin and realised i'd pre ordered the premium pack and not the base game









However EA support was brilliant! Sorted out a refund and promptly pre ordered the base game!!!!!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eyedea*
> 
> Having just said that, i opened Origin and realised i'd pre ordered the premium pack and not the base game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However EA support was brilliant! Sorted out a refund and promptly pre ordered the base game!!!!!


GG EA


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> just got a key for $48 from greenmangaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preloads tomorrow


I pre-ordered from gmg also but haven't received my key yet


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> just got a key for $48 from greenmangaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preloads tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> I pre-ordered from gmg also but haven't received my key yet
Click to expand...

well i dont have the key yet, just the confirmation email









forgot to mention the promo code TAREM-BF4NA-BOOM1


----------



## TriviumKM

Anyone ever have issues with GMG before? Google search seems to give me mostly positive feedback, but want to know what experience OCN has with them.

Would hate to have a grey market key or have issues later on if anything were to happen with my account.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

GMG is completely legit.
They sell keys provided by the publishers, not grey market keys.
I have made over 20 purchases with GMG and gave never had a problem.


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> GMG is completely legit.
> They sell keys provided by the publishers, not grey market keys.
> I have made over 20 purchases with GMG and gave never had a problem.


Cool, i'll buy from them then; thanks.


----------



## yusupov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eyedea*
> 
> Having just said that, i opened Origin and realised i'd pre ordered the premium pack and not the base game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However EA support was brilliant! Sorted out a refund and promptly pre ordered the base game!!!!!


i came within a hairs breadth of doing the same, i bet they get a hundred of these a day with the way they laid it out.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Watched jack frags new bf4 and the so called levolution, I don't see no destruction apart from being Scripted.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> What launcher is that?


Looked like the SMAW to me, it returns from BF2, love that launcher. Basically a portable TOW launcher.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 5GB MAX


Didn't you hear? BF4 is now competing with COD on most hard drive space to use, BF4 base install will be 52gb, in efforts to trump COD: Ghosts 40gb installation.

lol,







just kidding, i'm sure it will be reasonable... at first. Probably in the mid 20gb range.


----------



## bluffmasta

I just bought battlefield 4 from Gmg i got the code for bf4 when i enter it in origin i get this error message.

an error occurred while trying to process your request

any one get this message?

EDIT* nvm code finally work. got BF4 ready


----------



## TriviumKM

Welp, GMG keeps giving me an error when i go to pay, guess i'm going Origin then; sigh.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Watched jack frags new bf4 and the so called levolution, I don't see no destruction apart from being Scripted.


yeah. sad isnt it


----------



## bluffmasta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> Welp, GMG keeps giving me an error when i go to pay, guess i'm going Origin then; sigh.


yeahi was getting this error ( i got Oops, we cannot compute! ) when paying with pp. make sure your GMG account email address is same as your paypal. give it 5-10min after changing email address.


----------



## TriviumKM

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluffmasta*
> 
> yeahi was getting this error ( i got Oops, we cannot compute! ) when paying with pp. make sure your GMG account email address is same as your paypal. give it 5-10min after changing email address.






The email address is the same for both, but i payed (or rather tried to) with CC. Gonna send an email to support and wait for a response before i buy through Origin in case payment did indeed work even though i received the error messages; would hate to be charged twice.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

The GMG servers are probably being slammed as they have some pretty crazy deals on ATM.


----------



## bluffmasta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> 
> The email address is the same for both, but i payed (or rather tried to) with CC. Gonna send an email to support and wait for a response before i buy through Origin in case payment did indeed work even though i received the error messages; would hate to be charged twice.


I try atleast 20 times today trying to purchase bf4 it finally work after, you won't get charge until you see page saying ORDER COMPLETE with green check and your cd key. I even check my bank account to see if GMG charge me 20 times for BF4


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> The GMG servers are probably being slammed as they have some pretty crazy deals on ATM.


Um I think I'm missing something, where are these deals that you speak of?








for me its 60 for the game and 50 for prem.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

20% off with code TAREM-BF4NA-PROMO
Also they have BioShock infinite for 66%off and another code that gives another 20% off.


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Um I think I'm missing something, where are these deals that you speak of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for me its 60 for the game and 50 for prem.


Just enter the code dealio posted earlier under voucher when processing your order, it come's out to $48. I give up though, must've tried at least 10 times now to no avail.

TAREM-BF4NA-BOOM1


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gt12345*
> 
> that's totally different when you go to liquor store they want to see your age (THEY DON'T KEEP COPY OF YOUR ID). cdkey asking for COPY OF YOUR ID, they can take all your information do what ever they want with it. i don't my identity being stolen.


You were talking about cdkeys.com right? I just placed my order after reading tons of positive reviews and I was never asked for my ID. You sure it wasn't paypal or your country of residence? I live in the USA.

Not to mention the communication is lightning fast I asked whether I would be able to preload and within 1-2 minutes I got a personalized reply back from them.


----------



## Slayem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> , BF4 base install will be 52gb, in efforts to trump COD: Ghosts 40gb installation.
> 
> lol,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding, i'm sure it will be reasonable... at first. Probably in the mid 20gb range.


Hahha scared me, im down to 40gbs on my ssd =P


----------



## AJR1775

EA charged my account yesterday, separate charges for BF4 itself and then Premium.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayem*
> 
> Hahha scared me, im down to 40gbs on my ssd =P


Right there with ya, gettin to be that time to get another SSD.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Green man gaming are a good source indeed. I've used them before, without any problems. I highly suggest them.
With that said their prices are only low with the coupon. Other than that you got other sources.
Nothing beats the £55 deal for both the game and premium I got though


----------



## skyn3t

when the pre-load going to start, anyone knows?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> when the pre-load going to start, anyone knows?


24hrs before the official release date.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Passion*
> 
> Hey guys... I missed a lot in the discussion about BF4, so keep that in mind as you continue to read my post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find that BF gets better when you have a good group of people to play with, rather than random people who just simply do their own thing without communicating. Will there be an OCN BF4 group and/or server where we can all play?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1355476/overclock-net-presents-its-own-teamspeak-3-server/0_30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Passion*
> 
> Hey guys... I missed a lot in the discussion about BF4, so keep that in mind as you continue to read my post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find that BF gets better when you have a good group of people to play with, rather than random people who just simply do their own thing without communicating. Will there be an OCN BF4 group and/or server where we can all play?
> 
> 
> 
> I cant promise anything but i will bring up the server with the staff and management to see if we can get one or maybe convert one of our BF3 servers to BF4.
Click to expand...

THANKS!!!


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> when the pre-load going to start, anyone knows?


----------



## roberts91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> well i dont have the key yet, just the confirmation email
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forgot to mention the promo code TAREM-BF4NA-BOOM1


Thank you and everyone else who posted up the link green man gaming. Actually before now never even heard of them. I have been trying to preorder battlefield 4 since *Oct 9th*. Through origin using my Paypal account. All I kept getting was INVOICE FAILED and nothing else. So I went online to find a solution. I eventually stumbled upon this 80 page thread where an alarming amount of people are having the same issues: http://answers.ea.com/t5/Origin/INVOICE-FAILED/td-p/1445566

As I am skimming through I am trying to find solutions that have worked for other people. I literally try every single suggestion. At the same time I had contacted an EA game adviser via live chat. Where he asked me for my account information to make sure that I had entered my account information correctly. Which was insulting to be honest. Why would I have contacted you if I haven't already checked my information numerous times to see check for typos or simple mistakes. Maybe there are people out their new to entering a form with their personal information. That's besides the point. After that he said I will have to escalate this problem to the specialist team. Okay fair enough. They will contact you by email in the next 24 hours. Is their a phone number I can contact them by instead of the tedious and insecure way of exchanging information by email? No they will contact you by email within the next 24 hours. Okay fair enough there are certain steps you must take enforced by the company.

I waited a couple days and no email. No contact. No nothing. So I figured something might have went wrong. So I contacted their live chat again. This person acted more like a robot than the last. Slowlllly replying with one line sentences with vague generic questions. I would type a response and literally wait like 5 minutes for a response. I was bored out my mind... He/She said sorry for the inconvenience I will have this issue escalated with high priority. Was it a low priority to begin with? Maybe I'm just nitpicking at this point. So I waited another day and just decided to call them to have a more personnel conversation and get to the bottom of this. There was a lady I spoke to that said this issue will have to be forwarded to our billing department. Can you provide me the payment method and account information so I can forward expedite this process. So now we've gone from being a high priority issue to it also being expedited whatever the hell that means. So I give her my information and then asks me for my email address so whenever the billing department has resolved this issue they can notify you. Then I try to explain to her that I've already had two people tell me that with no results. She try's to convince me that she is going through the proper channels and you will hear back from us shortly. After about three days I was contacted by email. Saying we need your information to send to the specialist team you will however need to contact our live support and provide this case number. Sorry for the invonvienance.

Really? Really!?!? At this point I have no idea how many different people I have talked to much less how many times I've contacted them. Looking at my email record I at least spoke to about 9 different people on several occasions. So fast forwaring to about 3 days ago. I contact them again on the phone. I speak to the guy and he is utterly confused by the amount of different people I talked too and why I had to go through so much trouble and jump through so many hoops. So he's looking at all the records. The conversations, the people I talked to, all the notes, and case numbers. We finally arrive at some common ground of understanding what has happened, and what needs to be done. So he gives me a case number and tells me he's going to connect me directly to the specialist team department over the phone. And to just give him this case number so that way he understands what I and you know. He has trouble connecting me to the specialist. And says sorry you are going to need to go to our website and contact live support. Give them this case number and they will connect you to the specialist team directly. He also asks me if I would like him to give me a call back in an hour to make sure everything was sorted out. Right before I give him my number it all of a sudden connects to the specialist department. So we are on 3 way call and this adviser is explaining the situation to the specialist so that way he can easily take over from here. Then he disconnects and I start talking to the specialist telling him what I have done and what the error is. He does a little digging and diagnoses the issue as one of your transactions is caught in an infinite loop. Which is why you can't make a payment it's a security measure blah blah blah.

He will have to forward this to their tier level two specialist team. This team does not communicate with the customer directly by email or phone. So he will personally contact me as soon as he hears back from this tier 2 team. He assured me that they are usually quick about it and on average it only takes about a couple hours. He said the worse case scenario is it will take at max 24 hours to hear back from them. So the latest you will hear back from me is tomorrow at around the same time. He said i can either contact you by phone or email. I said dear god no don't contact me by email. He understood and asked for a good call back number and a good time to call back. After I gave him that information I instructed to him please if for some technical anomaly you are not able to reach me on my phone send me an email as a backup plan. He understood. Then said well that's it more than likely you'll hear back from me by the end of the day. If not by the latest I will contact you at 10am tomorrow morning. As it started rolling by 10am the next day and into the afternoon I started to lose hope and started checking my email hourly and keeping my phone on me at all times. The day was over no email , no call, nothing. The day after that same thing no contact. And then finally today still nothing. I decided to try ordering it on origin one last time several hours ago to see if in that 3 day period they had fixed it but just haven't gotten around to informing me. Not surprisingly the invoice failed erorr message came up and tried to shift some changes around. Like deleting my payment information, my shipment information, double checking to make sure my cart was empty. Logging out of origin. Closing it down. Restarted my comptuer. Booted back up origin, logged in, loaded the game into the cart. Filled out my payment and shipping information. Triple checked all out of it before finalizing to make sure all the information was correct to the T.

Anxiously awaited and BAM instantly went to the error message just stating an X mark with FRAUD beside it.

Here is my complete order history on origin in the last 30 days:



So 5 pages worth of attempts at ordering it with 5 displayed on each page. So a total attempt of 25 orders. What a mess.

I happened to be following this thread for a couple weeks and decided to look at the recent messages when I found the website greenmangaming linked and talked about by a few different members. Decided I had no other option and checked it out. It looked pretty legit and so i signed up which didn't take no time at all. Loaded battlefield 4 and the premium into my cart. Proceeded to checkout and entered the voucher code provided by t he member in the quoted message above. My total came out to be $98.00 so I was able to save $21.60 from just not buying it off origin. I was like ok well I seen some discounted games on the front page and decided to get borderlands 2 since I had some spare money about $21 to be precise to spend considering I saved by not buying through origin. it was like $11.00 and it's a game I've been wanting to try since it came out so why not take advantage and get it on sell. Then my total went to $108.19. Still saving $11.41 by not going through origin not to mention I get battlefield 4 and borderlands 2. So I proceeded to checkout it asked me for my billing information didn't take long. Then asked me to sign into my paypal. I hit Pay and BAM it went through easy and fast with no problems what so ever. The next great thing is that I was instantly redirected to greemangaming with my games and their cd-keys. Instantly! It also instantly sent me a copy to my email address.



So now I'm just blown away at the bargain I just got. How fast, easy and problem free it was. So now I'm skeptical if the cd-keys are even gonna work so I go to orign and redeem the codes they instantly work without a problem and go into my library.



I'm still in disbelief.

On top of all this as a side note this website uses Extended Validation Certificates. Which is way more secure than https and origin store does not use this at all.

Great prices, instant delivery, very secure transactions, hassle free, and it simply works. I will always make sure to do business with these guys in the future. Never again Origin. What's great is that they also support steam. Which is where my true game library is. Even though steam is relatively easy to purchase games on is still serves as a nice alternative if they have exclusive deals when steam doesn't.

Maybe I'm overrating this website probably because I've been through hell and back trying to get Origin to take my damn money.

Anyways sorry for the really long message I just wanted to vent and share this information with any one who knows what the hell I'm talking about. And not only that but if any one else is having problems with origins store then this is the place I recommend you getting your origin games. It's good that origin exists though you don't want a monopoly with steam just being around. But if you can't provide a decent service at least allow us to purchase your products on steam alongside your service.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Looked like the SMAW to me, it returns from BF2, love that launcher. Basically a portable TOW launcher.


more like AT4 from BC2


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> more like AT4 from BC2


AT4 was awesome in BC2


----------



## phinexswarm71

i imagine the smaw will be much more fun to use then the stinger against helicopters in bf3 that locks on automaticly on heli,the smaw will propably could also lock on a designated target in addition to manually controll the rocket,that way its the best unlike the stinger which is easier to use because it doesnt requires designated target and does low damage,i prefer it to be more buffed while its harder to lock on that way the smaw wouldnt be such a let down like the stinger and still stay balanced and satisfying

edit:my mistake the rocket launcher in the video really looks more like AT 4 not smaw


----------



## EliteReplay

so the preload starts today? i have a question im my blog said i have preorder would i be able to preload the game even though i pre ordered a BOX copy?


----------



## BranField

to anyone that cancelled their pre-order from origin has the game gone from your library? i cancelled mine about a month ago and bf4 digital deluxe is still in my library. I have pre-purchased from simply cd keys, i got charged for it a couple of days ago and have not got my cd key yet so have not connected that to my origin account.

i just dont want to be charged twice for the game.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Am I the only one afraid the levolution features will be done in the beginning of the map and this will get very irritating after a while? I've watched few videos from Flood Zone and the city is always flooded.I hated how Seige of Shanquai(excuse me if it's wrong) was looking after the destruction of the skyscraper.


----------



## banging34hzs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranField*
> 
> to anyone that cancelled their pre-order from origin has the game gone from your library? i cancelled mine about a month ago and bf4 digital deluxe is still in my library. I have pre-purchased from simply cd keys, i got charged for it a couple of days ago and have not got my cd key yet so have not connected that to my origin account.
> 
> i just dont want to be charged twice for the game.


Have a friend who did this same thing but with bf3 he ended up stopping payment on another gane key and still has bf3 free from EA/Origin to this day.

He may be lucky and this may not be the case for your predicament, so you have to move at your own risk.


----------



## BranField

i think i may contact them on their support chat thing and make doubly sure that it is cancelled. i have the email that confirms the cancellation

looks like you friend was lucky, i never get that much luck.

EDIT - have spoken to Mohammad on origin support chat and he has assured me that it has been cancelled and that i will not be charged for it and there will be no problem adding bf4 into my account from another source. He will also sort out the problem that is making it appear in my library


----------



## Sadmoto

Is the china rising pack playable on release?









how long does the 20% GMG deal last and has anything cheaper been found for Bf4+prem? Sold my soul to get the $


----------



## theturbofd

Anyone who has pre ordered from origin has your key been applied to BF4 already? Does it show in game details? Just wondering because mines doesn't even say a pre load date.


----------



## Outcasst

The key and pre-load information only shows if EA have taken the money for the game.

Some methods of payment take longer to process.


----------



## EliteReplay

does the preload start today? at what time? east time please?


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> does the preload start today? at what time? east time please?


I think its 9AM EST today

edit: on GMG site it says "Preload starts Saturday 26th October 2013 at 9am PST" sooo11am EST


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I think its 9AM EST today
> 
> edit: on GMG site it says "Preload starts Saturday 26th October 2013 at 9am PST" sooo11am EST


hey thanks... have any of u started to download the game?


----------



## phinexswarm71

and im here sitting in the corner waiting for the UK release date as i purchased from simplycdkey,more 5 days to go


----------



## rpsgc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> and im here sitting in the corner waiting for the UK release date as i purchased from simplycdkey,more 5 days to go


Having different release dates for US and Europe is pretty dumb in itself, but then having different release dates for the UK and mainland Europe is beyond ******ed.

Almost as ******ed as including Portugal with the UK & Ireland. Because that makes sense
*P.S.:* Yes, I'm mad.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpsgc*
> 
> Having different release dates for US and Europe is pretty dumb in itself, but then having different release dates for the UK and mainland Europe is beyond ******ed.
> 
> Almost as ******ed as including Portugal with the UK & Ireland. Because that makes sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S.:* Yes, I'm mad.


IMO having different release dates for a digital download is beyond stupid.


----------



## Outcasst

Pre-load in 3 minutes!


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> hey thanks... have any of u started to download the game?


I haven't pulled the trigger and completed the order yet just been staring at the website for a bit


----------



## Coolio831

24GB









Preloading at 3.75MB/sec


----------



## ntherblast




----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Am I the only one afraid the levolution features will be done in the beginning of the map and this will get very irritating after a while? I've watched few videos from Flood Zone and the city is always flooded.I hated how Seige of Shanquai(excuse me if it's wrong) was looking after the destruction of the skyscraper.


I fear the same. Levolution in Shanghai was cool the first time but after playing the beta I wish DICE would disable it or make it much harder to destroy the skyscraper. It was down after 5 minutes in every single game. That can get boring fast.

I want much more small scale destruction, less levolution.


----------



## Schwarz

Just got my key from Amazon, pre-loading now.


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpsgc*
> 
> Having different release dates for US and Europe is pretty dumb in itself, but then having different release dates for the UK and mainland Europe is beyond ******ed.
> 
> Almost as ******ed as including Portugal with the UK & Ireland. Because that makes sense
> *P.S.:* Yes, I'm mad.


if u ask me region release in general is beyond dumb,the restriction by the same country followed by their MSRP is manipulative as heck,the taxation and so fourth
its their greedy hands of way to shoving restrictions down our throat,no question about that


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Pre load for the UK is on Sunday right?
I'll let you know when I get my simply cd keys emailed to me!


----------



## Outcasst

I thought there were only 10 maps?


----------



## EliteReplay

hi have any of you preorder the DVD? game on AMAZON OR ORIGIN? are u able to preload the game?


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> I thought there were only 10 maps?


11th may be "tutorial"?
http://imgur.com/a/HuzhA


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> hi have any of you preorder the DVD? game on AMAZON OR ORIGIN? are u able to preload the game?


I pre-ordered from gamestop, and will pick it up monday nite.


----------



## jetpuck73

Pre-loading now!!!


----------



## hotwheels1997

I have to wait for the 30th of October to even get the game which means with my internet speed,going to play it on the 31st.
Worth it though - http://cdkeyshere.com/battlefield-4-cd-key.html#.Umv02_lT4QX - 37,99$ for russian version and I know russian


----------



## Sadmoto

So I noticed that the GMG voucher that says it takes 20% off of the bf4 game itself not the whole order, which made me sorta sad, can you put in more then one voucher and would it make a difference?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

It's one voucher at a time AFAIK.
You can of course purchase BF4 with the voucher then go back and purchase another game with another voucher.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> It's one voucher at a time AFAIK.
> You can of course purchase BF4 with the voucher then go back and purchase another game with another voucher.


does the voucher work for bf4 premium?

could I go:
buy bf4 60- 11.99 from voucher for $48
then go buy bf4 premium for 50- 9.99 from voucher for $40

I know its only $10 difference but it was hard enough for me to get a CC for this.









Vouchers don't work for premium so the 20% is for the game itself.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> It's one voucher at a time AFAIK.
> You can of course purchase BF4 with the voucher then go back and purchase another game with another voucher.
> 
> 
> 
> does the voucher work for bf4 premium?
> 
> could I go:
> buy bf4 60- 11.99 from voucher for $48
> then go buy bf4 premium for 50- 9.99 from voucher for $40
> 
> I know its only $10 difference but it was hard enough for me to get a CC for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vouchers don't work for premium so the 20% is for the game itself.
Click to expand...

not 100% sure but think you can only use the code once. you could create a 2nd account to buy premium ( i have not done this yet)


----------



## Modus

anyone in Toronto able to pre-load yet?


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modus*
> 
> anyone in Toronto able to pre-load yet?


Yes I am from Toronto and preloading


----------



## theturbofd

I'm Sitting here arguing with EA help because they said pre load hasn't started and won't start until the 28th -_-


----------



## Modus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> I'm Sitting here arguing with EA help because they said pre load hasn't started and won't start until the 28th -_-


ditto. I'm going to try getting a refund and just order from somewhere else.


----------



## Blindrage606

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modus*
> 
> ditto. I'm going to try getting a refund and just order from somewhere else.


Even if preload isn't until the 28th.... Just wait? What does it matter?


----------



## dealio

GMG FTW


----------



## Modus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*
> 
> Even if preload isn't until the 28th.... Just wait? What does it matter?


Rather have it ready once I come home from work. Downloading 26GB would take hours for me and I don't leave my PC on during work/night.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*
> 
> Even if preload isn't until the 28th.... Just wait? What does it matter?


Pre load started already. I still haven't received my key nor does my BF4 copy even show a release date or pre load date. I provided him proof that preload started at 11am EST and he refuses to believe it.

You are now ready to chat with Erosid James.
*Erosid James*
Thanks for contacting EA Customer Experience, my name is Erosid James. How may I assist you today?
*Erosid James*
Hi there, may I have your full name and email so that I can address you properly.
*you*
*hidden*
*Erosid James*
How may I help you today?
*you*
I pre ordered battlefield 4 Digital Deluxe on june 25,2013 and it has been added to my account yet I'm not able to pre load nor does a key show up
*you*
I then check my order history and there's no order for battlefield 4 but yet it's applied to my account
*Erosid James*
Kindly check on this page https://help.ea.com/article/battlefield-4-worldwide-release-schedule .
*you*
yes I understand but I'm EST and preloading started at 11 am
*you*
and I still dont have a key
*Erosid James*
Before we can proceed I need to fully verify the account. Please provide me the answer to your security question "*hidden"?
*you*
*hidden
*Erosid James*
Thank you for verifying the account.
*Erosid James*
May I have the code please?
*you*
what code? I pre ordered through origin
*Erosid James*
Sorry for that, just to advise you if you bought it on Origin it will automatically be added to your account.
*you*
I know and it hasn't been applied
*you*
it should have been applied for pre load
*Erosid James*
Pre load starts at Oct 28th 24 hours before launch of the game.
*Erosid James*
East and Central Asia
Pre-load: At least 24 hours before launch
Game Launch: Oct 29 at 12:01AM KST
*you*
You do know pre load has already started right?
*you*
It already started 9am PST
*Erosid James*
May I ask where are you located?
*you*
philadelphia
*you*
which is EST
*you*
as I said pre load started at 11 am already
*Erosid James*
Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, United States
The current time and date right now in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, United States is
2:18 PM
Saturday, October 26, 2013
*Erosid James*
Release of the game on east is on Oct 29,
*you*
yes and pre load started 11am 3 hours ago
*you*
http://gyazo.com/4dc314d4fce0e5bdd522668307b7ae26.png
*you*
there's confirmation of preloading availible
*Erosid James*
It will only start once before 24 hours before the game is released and that is Oct 29 it is only Oct 26 on Philadelphia. Correct?
*you*
Ok sir, if you aren't going to listen instead of constantly repeating yourself when I clearly showed you that pre load is available in the US already. I'm going to have to find another representative. Thank you for your time


----------



## EliteReplay

so no one is able to answer if i have pre order the DVD copy!!! of the game would i be able to preload??? or this is just for digital purchased?


----------



## mingocr83

I'm preloading....I live in Costa Rica!


----------



## fashric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> so no one is able to answer if i have pre order the DVD copy!!! of the game would i be able to preload??? or this is just for digital purchased?


Have you got the key to register it with Origin? If not then of course you wont be able to.


----------



## theturbofd

My god EA support is stupid -_- Now he's saying that everyone who is downloading it now is lying and the pictures are fake.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> Have you got the key to register it with Origin? If not then of course you wont be able to.


i have the key of china rising expo... and on my battlelog shows that i have preorder...
so they should allow me to preload even though i dont have the BOX yet.

my copy is arriving on nov 4 according to amazon.


----------



## Modus

Seriously I just went through two who I don't think understood what pre-loading meant. I just cancelled my DD order on origin and ordered the standard and now I can pre-load.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> so no one is able to answer if i have pre order the DVD copy!!! of the game would i be able to preload??? or this is just for digital purchased?


your copy was preloaded even earlier.. but Origin screwed up again and preloaded it into the dvd disc instead of hdd


----------



## amd655

Not buying until i see some performance numbers from review sites


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Not buying until i see some performance numbers from review sites


From the BETA I can already tell you that 5850 will be fine at Low to Medium to 40-60fps, but far from a stable +60fps.


----------



## BulletSponge

What are the odds of being able to unlock the game early via VPN like I did with BF3?


----------



## fatmario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> My god EA support is stupid -_- Now he's saying that everyone who is downloading it now is lying and the pictures are fake.


you should've ask support to transfer to his manager. that usually fix the problem.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatmario*
> 
> you should've ask support to transfer to his manager. that usually fix the problem.


Did better I canceled it and bought it for 48$ on GMG and now I'm preloading.


----------



## mtbiker033

I preordered from gmg and got my key last night, I redeemed it in origin and pre-load is available, going to wait until Sunday night, I have my origin & origin games on a 64gb SSD and I have BF3 on there still!

Just ordered a samsung 120gb 840 EVO for the future!


----------



## .Griff.

Bought my copy from EA Thailand (1600 Baht which is about £22 or $35) back in August and just got an email telling me that I could start pre-loading.

Sure enough it's now downloading.


----------



## kcuestag

Anyone with Digital Deluxe edition able to pre-load it? I still can't see my Product Code.


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Anyone with Digital Deluxe edition able to pre-load it?


See the screenshot above ^^


----------



## kcuestag

Ok I'll change it to different question, anyone with no product code showing on their games? Mine wont' show so I can't pre-load...


----------



## Modus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Anyone with Digital Deluxe edition able to pre-load it? I still can't see my Product Code.


I had to DD version and wasn't able to preload. I ended up cancelling and reordering the standard one which worked.


----------



## Ponycar

I have the preload up from my order yesterday off the origin client but I'm currently downloading Saints Row 4 off steam so I'll set it tonight.


----------



## Mbalmer

How long is it saying it is going to take everyone to preload? Am I seeing mine right in that it is going to take 45:42:08. Is that 45 hours!? I think I am going to have to wait and do it late tonight when traffic is slower, I guess.


----------



## IAmDay

While you guys all prepare for Battlefield I'm pwning newbs to get to 100







I'm currently @ 75.


----------



## coldturkey25466

Thanks for the discount code!!!
Picked up Bf4 for $48. Saved $20!

Preloading as I type this!


----------



## amd655

Downloading Warface, looks really good


----------



## prospectjp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> While you guys all prepare for Battlefield I'm pwning newbs to get to 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently @ 75.


i THOUGHT THE BETA WAS CLOSED?


----------



## axizor

Can you get China Rising from buying on GMG?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor*
> 
> Can you get China Rising from buying on GMG?


yes

all preoders do


----------



## devilhead

damn for me shows : Fight will begin in : 4days, 1h 21m(Norway).......


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldturkey25466*
> 
> Thanks for the discount code!!!
> Picked up Bf4 for $48. Saved $20!
> 
> Preloading as I type this!


Where is this code?


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Where is this code?


its TAREM-BF4NA-PROMO
someone posted it a few pages back









I'm still nervous about confirming the order because I don't 100% know if I'll have my 30fps min that I want with my 965BE, but at the same time, Im sure as heck am not playing it on 360.









knowing my luck I won't be able to play it smoothly after dropping $100


----------



## mingocr83

I preordered the game as soon the chance to make the process was available..think it was July...ordered the standard edition because later on I did purchase BF4 premium...


----------



## ihatelolcats

ugh i cant preload yet either. central US


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Downloading Warface, looks really good


Is it still as buggy and glitchy as it was 6 months ago?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Is it still as buggy and glitchy as it was 6 months ago?


Played a bit, did the intro thing where it tells you how to use a weapon in a game...............................

Then my net cut off, will try again lol.


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> ugh i cant preload yet either. central US


I am downloading now and I live in Iowa. You should be able too. Mine was going really slow, but I just "got back from Korea" (Forgot where I was) and now it is going a lot faster...says will be done in 2:30:xx which is better then the 35:xx:xx it was at.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prospectjp*
> 
> i THOUGHT THE BETA WAS CLOSED?


BF3


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Downloading Warface, looks really good


what does it have to do with bf4


----------



## Emu105

Everyone here posting that they can't pre-load make sure they charged your credit card or any payment they submitted. If people that are pre-loading check to see the same and please report back. I believe people that have already got charged can pre-load and people that haven't yet been charged can't pre-load. Sometimes when you order something it charges your card right away but then in some time it goes away and EA charges back, happens to me all the time.


----------



## amd655

Warface SUCKS.

Just a worse version of COD.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> what does it have to do with bf4


He's just saying it for those of us who are bored and don't have what to do.I have purulent tonsillitis right now so something to do with my spare time at home is always appreciated.
...but yes,Warface sucks.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Warface SUCKS.
> 
> Just a worse version of COD.


Tried Ghost Recon Online? It wasn't too awful as I recall.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Tried Ghost Recon Online? It wasn't too awful as I recall.


I did a while back, i actually liked it for what it was.


----------



## ihatelolcats

warface is so bad lol


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Pre load started already. I still haven't received my key nor does my BF4 copy even show a release date or pre load date. I provided him proof that preload started at 11am EST and he refuses to believe it.
> 
> You are now ready to chat with Erosid James.
> *Erosid James*
> Thanks for contacting EA Customer Experience, my name is Erosid James. How may I assist you today?
> *Erosid James*
> Hi there, may I have your full name and email so that I can address you properly.
> *you*
> *hidden*
> *Erosid James*
> How may I help you today?
> *you*
> I pre ordered battlefield 4 Digital Deluxe on june 25,2013 and it has been added to my account yet I'm not able to pre load nor does a key show up


The same exact thing happened to me. I preordered the digital deluxe copy back in June, and ordered Premium last week.

For the past 4 months the digital deluxe game has been in my game library. I went in today and I had no key nor an option to preload. I checked my order history and the preorder isn't shown anywhere.

I finally contacted EA and made sure that they canceled my order. They stated that no order had been placed, and that a glitch had made the game appear in my library.

Anyways, they cleared the game out of my library and I then attempted to order the game at a discounted price from GMG. For some reason NONE of my credit cards would work on that site.

Finally I went back to Origin, ordered the standard copy and am preloading it now.

One thing I don't understand is how Origin let me purchase the Premium add on when I supposedly didn't own the game.

Oh well, its all been taken care of. Perhaps your best course of action is to do as I've done.


----------



## Strileckifunk

Preordered from GMG today using the 20% off code. All pre-loaded and ready to go


----------



## Seid Dark

My BF4 + Premium pre-order from Origin Mexico was charged few days ago so I'm pre-loading right now, used IP Hider Pro to make it seem like I'm from USA. EU launch is 31.10, later than rest of the world. Hopefully I can play on US servers until that.


----------



## axizor

Anyone having trouble buying from GMG?

I tried preordering BF4 with the 20% off voucher with my debit and credit cards, both MasterCards, and am getting errors every time. Tried with PayPal and same thing :\


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> One thing I don't understand is how Origin let me purchase the Premium add on when I supposedly didn't own the game.


I wouldn't put it past EA and let people mistakenly buy premium without the base game.

Anyone remember if there was HDAO, not HBAO in the BF4 beta. I've been playing FC3 and they have HDAO its pretty much HBAO but for amd cards, Seeing as how BF4 is supposed to be amd optimized I'd think its there but I for the life of me cannot remember if it was there or if it was only HBAO and SSAO.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor*
> 
> Anyone having trouble buying from GMG?
> 
> I tried preordering BF4 with the 20% off voucher with my debit and credit cards, both MasterCards, and am getting errors every time. Tried with PayPal and same thing :\


Yeah, same here. I ended up grabbing it from Origin.


----------



## skyn3t

well I just Paid $43.98 on my BF4







cdkeys.com with the promo code.

I returned my Base game and my Premium pack to origin today. because a big let down they did on my account. this is the oly reason I opted to get it from cdkeys. I have used them before never had any issue. so below are my receipt proof of purchase.


Spoiler: proof of purchase: Spoiler!


----------



## Nw0rb

Has anyone else that pre ordered both the game and prem notice there is 2 DLC's unlocked in the bar second assault and china rising.?


----------



## Strileckifunk

To those having trouble purchasing from GMG:

The code you use is *TAREM-BF4NA-BOOM1*

If you're having trouble with your payment, you need to contact your bank and notify them to allow the transaction. GMG is in some sort of database (mistakenly) as an overseas gambling website, according to my credit union. I make purchases under $10 no problem, but anything larger and I need to get my bank to authorize the transaction. Takes about 5 minutes doing an online chat for my bank to green light it. Hope it helps!


----------



## IAmDay

This guy is playing battlefield 4 multiplayer








http://www.twitch.tv/towergaming


----------



## ihatelolcats

dang my mexican origin order hasnt been charged yet


----------



## DaClownie

Got mine all preloaded... purchased BF4/Premium from GMG with that coupon code a few days ago. Download speeds were FLYING. 13 MB/s. Fastest I've hit on my FIOS so far.

Can't wait!


----------



## xutnubu

Can't believe I missed the pre-order bonus China Rising from Amazon.

I tried to contact them to see if they still offer the expansion but the lady said she's not really sure.


----------



## Strileckifunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Can't believe I missed the pre-order bonus China Rising from Amazon.
> 
> I tried to contact them to see if they still offer the expansion but the lady said she's not really sure.


I think as long as you activate your key on Origin before the game comes out, you'll get it.


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strileckifunk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Can't believe I missed the pre-order bonus China Rising from Amazon.
> 
> I tried to contact them to see if they still offer the expansion but the lady said she's not really sure.
> 
> 
> 
> I think as long as you activate your key on Origin before the game comes out, you'll get it.
Click to expand...

Is there a way to know if you have the expansion available when you input the code? Is it like the "BF3 Limited Edition" or something?


----------



## axizor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> well I just Paid $43.98 on my BF4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cdkeys.com with the promo code.
> 
> I returned my Base game and my Premium pack to origin today. because a big let down they did on my account. this is the oly reason I opted to get it from cdkeys. I have used them before never had any issue. so below are my receipt proof of purchase.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: proof of purchase: Spoiler!


I just jumped the gun and ordered from cdkeys.com and realized that the codes aren't even being released until November 1st (or "earlier"), the European release date)...


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor*
> 
> I just jumped the gun and ordered from cdkeys.com and realized that the codes aren't even being released until November 1st (or "earlier"), the European release date)...


I emailed them yesterday and they said they would send out the codes as soon as they receive them.
They claim to not be region dependent so who knows.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I understand trying to save as much as possible but always seems to be some little gotcha like this with cdkeys and the like. Was avail for $48 at GF and GMG as pointed out many times. My code is now there at the former.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor*
> 
> I just jumped the gun and ordered from cdkeys.com and realized that the codes aren't even being released until November 1st (or "earlier"), the European release date)...


I will be released before, they just toke precautions on they advertise. Pre-Order - Key will be available *on or before 1st November 2013*









they have done it before.


----------



## axizor

I planned on buying from GMG but they wouldn't accept any of my cards so I bought from cdkeys assuming I'd get a key right away. I emailed them asking to cancel my order if they couldn't guarantee releasing a key before Oct 29


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor*
> 
> I planned on buying from GMG but they wouldn't accept any of my cards so I bought from cdkeys assuming I'd get a key right away. I emailed them asking to cancel my order if they couldn't guarantee releasing a key before Oct 29


I have not done it but keep us posted.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> I understand trying to save as much as possible but always seems to be some little gotcha like this with cdkeys and the like. Was avail for $48 at GF and GMG as pointed out many times. My code is now there at the former.


I missed GT's deal on the preorder and had already placed the order by the time I saw the deal at GMG so I'm SOL in that.


----------



## Slayem

I really cannot wait to see commander mode, should really be fun!


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayem*
> 
> I really cannot wait to see commander mode, should really be fun!


I only got to see it once in Beta, but the commander was destroying the other team. I seen him rain down what looked like a Tomahawk missile onto a group of tanks/bad guys; everything was obliterated with a brilliant explosion of fire and brute explosive force. It was the one true "wow" moment for me in the beta.


----------



## axizor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I have not done it but keep us posted.


Will do. Already got a response back but had to reply for additional clarification.


----------



## Slayem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> It was the one true "wow" moment for me in the beta.


Haha, sounds interesting!


----------



## IAmDay

Thank you craigslist!







Guess who finally pre-ordered Battlefield 4! ~_~


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Finally finished my sig rig NOW I'm ready for BF4.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*
> 
> Finally finished my sig rig NOW I'm ready for BF4.


Good taste in wallpaper. The screenshot thread here will be inundated with BF4 next week!


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Good taste in wallpaper. The screenshot thread here will be inundated with BF4 next week!


LOL glad you liked it.


----------



## Shiromar

Thanks for the code guys!







I had pre-ordered from Amazon for $40, but could not preload the game. So I pre-ordered for $48 from GMG and got premium for $40 instead! Win and Win!


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiromar*
> 
> Thanks for the code guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had pre-ordered from Amazon for $40, but could not preload the game. So I pre-ordered for $48 from GMG and got premium for $40 instead! Win and Win!


Nice and grats!


----------



## axizor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiromar*
> 
> Thanks for the code guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had pre-ordered from Amazon for $40, but could not preload the game. So I pre-ordered for $48 from GMG and got premium for $40 instead! Win and Win!


Just curious, which payment method did you use and if you used a card, which brand was it? (Visa, MC, Amex, etc.)


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor*
> 
> Just curious, which payment method did you use and if you used a card, which brand was it? (Visa, MC, Amex, etc.)


Ordering from GMG I used PayPal. As far as Amazon I always use Amazon gift cards since I purchase them at 25% off. So the funds were instantly added back to my account which I just used to purchase Premium.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor*
> 
> Just curious, which payment method did you use and if you used a card, which brand was it? (Visa, MC, Amex, etc.)


I will update with my experience, I emailed cdkeys.com about the release dates and all they can say is they are expecting the keys by the middle to the end of next week which is a no go for me so I just asked to cancel my order because of it. I'll be going with GMG as soon as they cancel it.


----------



## axizor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> I will update with my experience, I emailed cdkeys.com about the release dates and all they can say is they are expecting the keys by the middle to the end of next week which is a no go for me so I just asked to cancel my order because of it. I'll be going with GMG as soon as they cancel it.


Same. Finally managed to get GMG working and it accepted my payment.

I was told that it would be out a day or two before the November 1st UK release date and they canceled my preorder no problem.


----------



## DaClownie

How do you get Amazon gift cards for 25% off?


----------



## thurst0n

Currently pre-loading . Who wants to squad up once this thing goes live?


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thurst0n*
> 
> Currently pre-loading . Who wants to squad up once this thing goes live?


I will


----------



## Sadmoto

well that's nice, when I try to order bf4+prem from GMG after I put in my payment info it goes to a loading circle then says "your bank requires confirmation of this purchase". I have NEVER had this come up at all and I've used this card on and off for years. this is the only website that this has ever shown up for. I just bought a new mouse about 2 months ago, never said anything like that and I also go bf3+prem when the humble bundle was out, nothing then either so I'm pretty sure its the website.

I also for whatever reason can't pay through paypal either when I sign in it says "transaction could not be complete, go back to merchant."


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thurst0n*
> 
> Currently pre-loading . Who wants to squad up once this thing goes live?


Add me

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/ChasingSquirrels/


----------



## Emu105

So i go order history and i get refund on my order for 0.00 and under my Origin games bf4 is gone.... whats going on here...

Edit: Where can i contact EA or who ever deals with this?


----------



## mphfrom77

Ordered from green man gaming as well for $48 and it was a simple process. I decided to register with them first, and the transaction was extremely quick using PayPal. I recently built my first ever desktop and this is my 2nd pc game purchase with the 1st being the Origin Humble bumble deal for $6. I hope BF4 is as good as or better than BF3.

Does anybody know the best place to get Premium?

Thanks


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strileckifunk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Can't believe I missed the pre-order bonus China Rising from Amazon.
> 
> I tried to contact them to see if they still offer the expansion but the lady said she's not really sure.
> 
> 
> 
> I think as long as you activate your key on Origin before the game comes out, you'll get it.
Click to expand...

I better get China Rising from cdkeys given it looks like they won't have the keys before the game comes out.


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> OK, i just checked the Origin store, if you get either version (PC download) of the pre-orders you get to *pre-load 24hrs* before launch date (Oct 29th @ 12 AM). I'd personally get the standard version if opting for the download.


I'm not sure what to do too, I'm kinda torn between deluxe and standard as I'm gonna order tomorrow for PC download of course, I'm not sure if these gold battle packs are worth 10 extra bucks myself as I heard you get them anyway during normal gameplay.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *187x*
> 
> I'm not sure what to do too, I'm kinda torn between deluxe and standard as I'm gonna order tomorrow for PC download of course, I'm not sure if these gold battle packs are worth 10 extra bucks myself as I heard you get them anyway during normal gameplay.


Do you want to start off better than us? yes or no. Is it worth $10? You decide.


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Do you want to start off better than us? yes or no. Is it worth $10? You decide.


Yeah probably is worth it, lol


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *187x*
> 
> Yeah probably is worth it, lol


The battle packs are just stuff like camo, dog tags, or sometimes accessories like compensators or red dot sights. It's nothing special, probably not worth $10.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *187x*
> 
> Yeah probably is worth it, lol


Don't do it ;c


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The battle packs are just stuff like camo, dog tags, or sometimes accessories like compensators or red dot sights. It's nothing special, probably not worth $10.


Oh, nevermind then.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

*Battlefield 4 Open Beta - Nvidia Surround - GTX 670 3-Way SLI:*



Here's a triple-monitor tour of the Siege of Shanghai map in the Battlefield 4 Open Beta. Conquest Large game mode, maxed out textures!


----------



## 187x

I just pre-ordered BF4 from GMG with paypal, no issues at all smooth transaction and used the promo code that I saw someone post a few pages back! Thanks to the guys and OCN that posted about GMG and the 20% off promo code you guys just saved me 12 bucks, I'm pre-loading right now!


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *187x*
> 
> I just pre-ordered BF4 from GMG with paypal, no issues at all smooth transaction and used the promo code that I saw someone post a few pages back! Thanks to the guys and OCN that posted about GMG and the 20% off promo code you guys just saved me 21 bucks! I'm pre-loading right now!


Did GMG offer the China Rising expansion?


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Did GMG offer the China Rising expansion?


Yep sure did, they said it's included if you do pre purchase, so I read in their description.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *187x*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Did GMG offer the China Rising expansion?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep sure did, they said it's included if you do pre purchase, so I read in their description.
Click to expand...

Hey how do I know that I'm getting china rising ? I got it from GMG and didn't see nothing off that even after I redeem my code.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Hey how do I know that I'm getting china rising ? I got it from GMG and didn't see nothing off that even after I redeem my code.


You right clicked the game then went to game details? It should be on the bottom right next to premium


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Hey how do I know that I'm getting china rising ? I got it from GMG and didn't see nothing off that even after I redeem my code.


I'm just assuming you do since they included this in their description of the game, I'm not worried I'm sure we all get the China rising expansion pack.

"Pre-purchase and Get the China Rising Expansion Pack - Everywhere to run. Nowhere to hide. All pre-purchases of Battlefield 4 will get China Rising, a free Premium Expansion Pack. Fight for dominance across the vast and majestic Chinese mainland in four massive maps, using all-new vehicles and high-tech military equipment."


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> You right clicked the game then went to game details? It should be on the bottom right next to premium


I see it but it isn't high lighted like it should hmmmm, but doesn't really matter as I'm gonna get premium next month sometime.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Did GMG offer the China Rising expansion?


china rising should be included in ALL basic versions of the game.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Bought mine from GMG last night for £30/$48 but can't preload until the 29th and can't play until the 1st







.
China rising is included with GMG purchases







.


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Bought mine from GMG last night for £30/$48 but can't preload until the 29th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> China rising is included with GMG purchases.


Why not? I just bought mine a little bit ago from there, it's pre loading quickly!


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

I'm from the UK, we have a later release than the US and even the rest of Europe.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> well that's nice, when I try to order bf4+prem from GMG after I put in my payment info it goes to a loading circle then says "your bank requires confirmation of this purchase". I have NEVER had this come up at all and I've used this card on and off for years. this is the only website that this has ever shown up for. I just bought a new mouse about 2 months ago, never said anything like that and I also go bf3+prem when the humble bundle was out, nothing then either so I'm pretty sure its the website.
> 
> I also for whatever reason can't pay through paypal either when I sign in it says "transaction could not be complete, go back to merchant."


That's strange. I'm sure the reason your bank is requiring confirmation of the purchase is due to GMG being in Europe. Just call your bank monday morning, authorize a purchase to green man gaming in england, and then go through with it


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> I'm from the UK, we have a later release than the US and even the rest of Europe.


You could use a VPN for US and pre load  just make sure you close the VPN when its downloading and then origin will pick up your regular connection speeds for super ULTRA LIGHTNING MEGA FAST DOWNLOADS.


----------



## DaClownie

Their download speeds are incredible, aren't they? Faster than Steam which goes rather quick for me. I have 75mbps down speeds, and I hit 13 MB/s downloading this (104mbps)


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Feel free too add me on Origin if anyone wants to team up for BF4, Origin ID is DeathInHiDef.


----------



## IAmDay

Windows 7 or 8/8.1 for the best FPS and gameplay? Just getting last minute things ready


----------



## Ponycar

Looks like it finished for me, folder is 23.8gb now.


----------



## mphfrom77

Couple questions.

The preloading installed 2 icons on my desktop, one shows "bf4" the other "bf4 (64 bit)". I was surprised there were two of them.

Also when inside Origin and looking at BF4 it gives me "2 launch game options" : (x64) or (x86). What does that mean?

I have a 64bit Windows 8.1 pro installed on my pc.


----------



## Forceman

It has both a 32 bit and 64 bit executable. If you have a 64 bit OS, go ahead and run it in 64 bit mode.


----------



## mphfrom77

What's the difference between x64 and x86?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

X64 should give a performance increase over x86.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Windows 7 or 8/8.1 for the best FPS and gameplay? Just getting last minute things ready


Do you have both OS installed? I have dual boot system and will be installing the game on both. This way, I can see which performs better. Judging by my experience in the beta and Dice's recommendation, I'll be using W8.1. But, you never know. The full game could run totally different.


----------



## kcuestag

Anyone else still seeing no Product Code in your origin game? I just contacted EA's Live Chat and they told me it's a glitch and lots of people are getting that, but I haven't seen anyone complain about this today here.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mphfrom77*
> 
> What's the difference between x64 and x86?


X86 (aka 32 bit) can only address a maximum of 4GB of ram.

X64 (aka 64 bit) can address far greater amounts of ram, artificially limited by windows version so, for example, Windows Ultimate will take more ram than Home.

Here are the upper RAM limits for the different editions of Windows 7:

Starter: 8GB
Home Basic: 8GB
Home Premium: 16GB
Professional: 192GB
Enterprise: 192GB
Ultimate: 192GB


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Anyone else still seeing no Product Code in your origin game? I just contacted EA's Live Chat and they told me it's a glitch and lots of people are getting that, but I haven't seen anyone complain about this today here.


When I first preordered the game I got absolutely 0 notification that my order actually went through, nothing in origin, no email, nothing. I did see a $1 hold on my bank card tho so I felt it went through. I waited a few days then tried again and I finally got the confirmation. Haven't had a problem since. Preloading now, wooho 1.5mb/sec download speed!


----------



## Methodical

First thanks for the tip of the discount. Now, I purchased the game from GMG, but I don't know how to download the actual game. I received the product key, but no game download. I've read their instructions, but I am not seeing or getting what they are saying. I am used to actually having a CD to download. So any help would be appreciated.

Thanks...Al


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

You need to download origin from EA, create an origin account (if you haven't got one) and then enter the code you got from GMG into origin.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> You need to download origin from EA, create an origin account (if you haven't got one) and then enter the code you got from GMG into origin.


I have an Origin account. Where do I enter the code? I don't even see the game. I have other games in the "My Game" tab, but I don't see this one.

Thanks for the help...Al


----------



## Krazee

Hmm I pre-order via titangaming, now I kinda regret it, should have gone gmg


----------



## rpsgc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> I have an Origin account. Where do I enter the code? I don't even see the game. I have other games in the "My Game" tab, but I don't see this one.
> 
> Thanks for the help...Al


Open Origin and...



and then...


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpsgc*
> 
> Open Origin and...
> 
> 
> 
> and then...


Sir or Mam, I thank you for your help. It's downloading now.

Updated: Available 10.29 at 12am.

Al


----------



## Sadmoto

Ugh I tried moving my origin and now I don't have bf3 installed nor am I going to bother since b4 is so close.









I'm taking the leap of faith with DICE and getting bf4+prem after figuring out my credit card situation, praying that it'll run smooth for me pre-mantle.

could someone tell me the GMG promo code I for the life of me cannot find the page they were on.

still can't use the card for whatever reason which is getting old because I already talked to my card company.


----------



## Dart06

So here's my question. Is game performance going to be increased from what the Beta was? Until non-ref 290s come out, I'm keeping my last single 670 and I'm hoping I can get more performance that what I achieved in the beta. If not, I'll probably hold off on buying this.


----------



## xutnubu

Well, I just pulled the trigger. Amazon, since I had a discount from when I bought Crysis 3, $20 off, so I ended up paying $39.99, not bad


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Also, it seems that I did get the China Rising expansion pack, it appears like this in my Account


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I haven't received my Battlepack/$5 credit yet, but I guess that comes out when the game goes live.

BTW, it says mine will be available the 28th at 10PM. Already pre-loading.


----------



## Bluemustang

One thing i love about origin is their incredible download speeds. One of the few places where i can actually utilize my 50mb line. Even more so, DLing at 6.5 to 7 mb/s.


----------



## rogerthat1945

See you on the killing fields.


----------



## crashdummy35

So the GMG buys do come with China Rising..?



Cool. Gonna go back and rep those who posted the working 20% code here. Thanks.

Couldn't get it to work with Premium though.


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Well, I just pulled the trigger. Amazon, since I had a discount from when I bought Crysis 3, $20 off, so I ended up paying $39.99, not bad
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, it seems that I did get the China Rising expansion pack, it appears like this in my Account
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't recieved my Battlepack/$5 credit yet, but I guess that comes out when the game goes live.
> 
> BTW, it says mine will be available the 28th at 10PM. Already pre-loading.


Nice, says 9PM for me.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Their download speeds are incredible, aren't they? Faster than Steam which goes rather quick for me. I have 75mbps down speeds, and I hit 13 MB/s downloading this (104mbps)


Origin has always outperformed Steam for me as well. Actually they seem to be able to pull more bandwidth than I am even paying for... I almost wonder if it is artificially inflated x% to make them look better. lol


----------



## amd655

Whilst you all prepare for BF4, i am prepping for a hurricane lol............

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-24690552


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Their download speeds are incredible, aren't they? Faster than Steam which goes rather quick for me. I have 75mbps down speeds, and I hit 13 MB/s downloading this (104mbps)
> 
> 
> 
> Origin has always outperformed Steam for me as well. Actually they seem to be able to pull more bandwidth than I am even paying for... I almost wonder if it is artificially inflated x% to make them look better. lol
Click to expand...

No, its not accurate download rate. I got this too when it says 1.2mb/s when I had 550kb/s (5mbit) internet speed.


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Origin has always outperformed Steam for me as well. Actually they seem to be able to pull more bandwidth than I am even paying for... I almost wonder if it is artificially inflated x% to make them look better. lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> No, its not accurate download rate. I got this too when it says 1.2mb/s when I had 550kb/s (5mbit) internet speed.


There's a thread on here about this. Something about the files being compressed.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Origin has always outperformed Steam for me as well. Actually they seem to be able to pull more bandwidth than I am even paying for... I almost wonder if it is artificially inflated x% to make them look better. lol


It's because steam has 10x the volume @ any given time over origin.

YES, every copy of the game comes with China rising.


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> How do you get Amazon gift cards for 25% off?


Employee discount through my work. Anywhere between 25-40% depending on the circumstances. Adding everything up would be in the thousands saved.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> There's a thread on here about this. Something about the files being compressed.


Any idea where that is? Cause yea i just got a burst to 8.5 mb/s or 68mbps while i only pay for 50 lol


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Any idea where that is? Cause yea i just got a burst to 8.5 mb/s or 68mbps while i only pay for 50 lol


I'm trying to find it, I'll post it if I do


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Origin has always outperformed Steam for me as well. Actually they seem to be able to pull more bandwidth than I am even paying for... I almost wonder if it is artificially inflated x% to make them look better. lol


The speed origin reads, and what I'm actually downloading at is completely different for me. I get a much lower reading compared to what netlimiter tells me.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Whilst you all prepare for BF4, i am prepping for a hurricane lol............
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-24690552


Me too bro, i will be switching off my PC


----------



## skupples

Both of them download @ my cap. ~7mb a sec. Some times origin will show 10+, which is rarely echoed in my monitor.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Me too bro, i will be switching off my PC


http://www.overclock.net/t/1437471/who-is-prepared-hurricane-uk

I hope anyone from the UK or near us know about this, it could be devastating.


----------



## DOOOLY

Will there be a midnight launch tomorrow night ?


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOOOLY*
> 
> Will there be a midnight launch tomorrow night ?


Yes with redbull, monster and rockstar! Not to mention ice cream and cheetos







I think I'll gain 5 pounds this week.


----------



## ihatelolcats

lol. my mexican origin order got refunded. bummer


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> lol. my mexican origin order got refunded. bummer


----------



## sadgorrilla

Preloaded, installed Nvidia's latest drivers, defragmented my drive, and the count down begins!
Also, I noticed that when you download the game thru Origin, it creates two shortcuts on your desktop.
I am assuming one is the 32bit and the other is 64bit? If so how does the system know which one to use?


----------



## yusupov

too long to start counting down for me. this time tmrw


----------



## nepas

So,it looks like DICE have been listeniing to people after all.You can now turn off the in game pop-ups about ribbons and medals!!,less clutter is better!


----------



## Dart06

So any word then on performance improvements from the beta?


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> So any word then on performance improvements from the beta?


Well there is this but take it with a grain of salt. http://blogs.battlefield.com/2013/10/thanks-for-bf4-beta-feedback/


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> lol. my mexican origin order got refunded. bummer


Why did they refund it?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> lol. my mexican origin order got refunded. bummer
> 
> 
> 
> Why did they refund it?
Click to expand...

it never charged. now that preload is up it should charge immediately, so im about to try again if i can find a working proxy server


----------



## sadgorrilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*
> 
> Well there is this but take it with a grain of salt. http://blogs.battlefield.com/2013/10/thanks-for-bf4-beta-feedback/


I am 100% positive that we will see much better performance than beta hence "beta" flag.
As far as I understand it, beta was ran on very early/unoptimized code so DICE could make final changes after the trail period ended.

In my case, I noticed very little difference when playing on medium/high/ultra plus some textures looked ugly as hell so I wouldnt worry too much about this.


----------



## Thoth420





New BFFs


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New BFFs


Thank you for that, I needed a laugh today, after it not letting me order bf4 for the life of me, I have to now reinstall bf3 because my orgin crapped out AND just about every game save I have vanished out of thin air over night.

1.I try to order bf4
2. Give up and turn off pc
3. Sleep
4. Wake up, turn on PC and every gamesave is gone.








I was almost done with FC3 for about the 10th dang time.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> New BFFs


If you ask me - worst BFF episode I've seen.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> lol. my mexican origin order got refunded. bummer
> 
> 
> 
> Why did they refund it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it never charged. now that preload is up it should charge immediately, so im about to try again if i can find a working proxy server
Click to expand...

Gracias por tu pedido

















preloading now


----------



## phinexswarm71

my order via simplycdkey was declined because i faked the address as there wasnt my country in the list,i thought it is like amazon which u can fake your address there








nevermind,i ordered earlier via cdkeys.com and went smooth as a butter


----------



## Slayem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I was almost done with FC3 for about the 10th dang time.


Download Game save manager! finds and backs up saves!


----------



## skupples

DINOSAURS! MEGALODON'S!!!


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayem*
> 
> Download Game save manager! finds and backs up saves!


Where have I been! Why wasn't I aware of this program. This will save me so much time backing up my gamesaves.


----------



## ihatelolcats

23.8gb at 1.5Mb/s comes out to 1.5 day download. haha
time to read or go outside or something


----------



## Slayem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> 23.8gb at 1.5Mb/s comes out to 1.5 day download. haha
> time to read or go outside or something


I feel ya, at my old place i was stuck with 1.5meg, damn that was slow!


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayem*
> 
> I feel ya, at my old place i was stuck with 1.5meg, damn that was slow!


i have a 2mb conexion i donwload at 210kbps lol


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayem*
> 
> Download Game save manager! finds and backs up saves!


"finds" how and where do I find that option? I can't even figure out where the game save is for FC3, its *not* in user>documents>mygames>Farcry3 like where some of my gamesaves were.

Edit: Found Sync& link, it detected a few of my gamesaves, Linked it to my drop box, it still doesn't work ingame, no data shows up in FC3, Bioshock infinite, Tomb Raider, BC2 all that were recognized on GSM.

I don't mind as much for some because Bioshock,tomb raider were bother finised but other games like Farcry where I just cleared the whole top half of the map of *everything*. All treasure,relics,letters,trials,DLC missions. I don't even want to think about even opening the game anymore.


----------



## Emu105

If you look threw the files you see the patch the game already lol nice.


----------



## Amhro

Yeah, at least for console, i have already seen few videos on YT from SP


----------



## coolhandluke41

are you guys downloading this game already ..why the game won't show up in my Origin app ?


----------



## mtbiker033

if the game has two executable files (x86 and x64) which one will battlelog automatically pick?


----------



## yusupov

if its not showing up yr sale hasnt been transacted, where did u order from?


----------



## Bluemustang

Maybe you have to put in your product code? I ordered from amazon, put in my product key then the game showed up and i downloaded.


----------



## IAmDay

So I still can't decide ;c Should I do windows 8 or 7?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusupov*
> 
> if its not showing up yr sale hasnt been transacted, where did u order from?


via Origin


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> So I still can't decide ;c Should I do windows 8 or 7?


Windows 8.1 will get you the most performance in BF4.

I've used Win7, 8, and 8.1 with the beta. Win7 is by far the worst for it.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> Windows 8.1 will get you the most performance in BF4.
> 
> I've used Win7, 8, and 8.1 with the beta. Win7 is by far the worst for it.


Thank you sir!


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

I might just have to give Win 8 a go.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> Windows 8.1 will get you the most performance in BF4.
> 
> I've used Win7, 8, and 8.1 with the beta. Win7 is by far the worst for it.


+1

Windows 8 gave me an extra 20+ FPS and made the game playable. In windows 7 the game was a stuttering mess.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

win7 v win8 - check my sig - enough said.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1433904/comparison-of-windows-7-vs-windows-8-i7-3770k-with-ht-enabled-vs-disabled-on-battlefield-4

Barely any difference.


----------



## IAmDay

Should I update from 8 to 8.1?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Should I update from 8 to 8.1?


8.1 is an improvement - but has caused many users MANY problems. Your call - but just another horrible OS from MS


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 8.1 is an improvement - but has caused many users MANY problems. Your call - but just another horrible OS from MS


No issues in Win 8, runs games better than 7 did.


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> win7 v win8 - check my sig - enough said.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1433904/comparison-of-windows-7-vs-windows-8-i7-3770k-with-ht-enabled-vs-disabled-on-battlefield-4
> 
> Barely any difference.


I would say almost every that had tried to play the Beta with 7 and had inconsistent performance noticed a huge INCREASE when switched up to Win8. I know I did. The framerate didn't fluctuate nearly as much and the gameplay was more smooth and consistent.

Everyone's set up will react a little differently, but a DX 11.1/2 game will play best in that mode instead of DX 10/11.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 8.1 is an improvement - but has caused many users MANY problems. Your call - but just another horrible OS from MS


I haven't had a single issue with 8.1 (even have start menu 8 to go with it) but I know some people have. Overall it's a step up from 8. I don't ever look at tiles and boot to desktop and have a start button.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> No issues in Win 8, runs games better than 7 did.


+1, I was an early adopter, consumer preview then pro on release. My favourite windows as yet.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> No issues in Win 8, runs games better than 7 did.


Same here.







I just needed to downgrade my AMD drivers to play BF3, for now.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> I would say almost every that had tried to play the Beta with 7 and had inconsistent performance noticed a huge INCREASE when switched up to Win8. I know I did. The framerate didn't fluctuate nearly as much and the gameplay was more smooth and consistent.
> 
> Everyone's set up will react a little differently, but a DX 11.1/2 game will play best in that mode instead of DX 10/11.
> I haven't had a single issue with 8.1 (even have start menu 8 to go with it) but I know some people have. Overall it's a step up from 8. *I don't ever look at tiles and boot to desktop and have a start button*.


Same.


----------



## IAmDay

On release do we get to play all the maps?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> On release do we get to play all the maps?


No you can only play shanghai like Beta


----------



## starmanwarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> On release do we get to play all the maps?


Yeah, all maps. That's 10 maps in total.


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Should I update from 8 to 8.1?


Yes


----------



## Mr Nightman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> via Origin


It looks like you bought premium instead of the game


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> via Origin


Well you bought premium membership instead of the game lol


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Well you bought premium membership instead of the game lol
Click to expand...

outch...


----------



## IAmDay

... that was a big whoops.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> ... that was a big whoops.


HAHAHAHAHA










DAT MEME


----------



## IAmDay

Glad you enjoyed ^,^


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> ... that was a big whoops.


haha








it is DLCs, not DLC's


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is DLCs, not DLC's


----------



## scutzi128

Preloaded and ready for battle


----------



## scutzi128

Double post. Please delete.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Preloaded and ready for battle


Awesome double post.









Hope everyone's gonna be ready for the action.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> I would say almost every that had tried to play the Beta with 7 and had inconsistent performance noticed a huge INCREASE when switched up to Win8. I know I did. The framerate didn't fluctuate nearly as much and the gameplay was more smooth and consistent.


Mine was worse with W8 btw


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Awesome double post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone's gonna be ready for the action.


As long as mine is finished downloading by then lol. Origin say Oct 28th at 9pm. Is this accurate? Eastern NA timezone.

Win 8 was an improvement over win 7 for me as well.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> As long as mine is finished downloading by then lol. Origin say Oct 28th at 9pm. Is this accurate? Eastern NA timezone.
> 
> Win 8 was an improvement over win 7 for me as well.


EST here and mines says Oct 29th at 12:01 am but I'll be using a VPN and be playing at like 12pm tomorrow LOL


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> EST here and mines says Oct 29th at 12:01 am but I'll be using a VPN and be playing at like 12pm tomorrow LOL


Which VPN should we use?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> As long as mine is finished downloading by then lol. Origin say Oct 28th at 9pm. Is this accurate? Eastern NA timezone.
> 
> Win 8 was an improvement over win 7 for me as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> EST here and mines says Oct 29th at 12:01 am but I'll be using a VPN and be playing at like 12pm tomorrow LOL


Mine says tomorrow at 11 P.M. Central Time here.

May call in Tuesday.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Which VPN should we use?


http://www.vpngate.net/en/


----------



## BankaiKiller

Really debating if I should get this game or not. Looks like my 1gig radeon 7850 over clocked to 1ghz, fx 6300, and 8gigs of memory, should suffice high preset graphics details on a standard 1080p monitor, with a ssd to boot.

Hoping I don't have to fork out my wallet to upgrade my monitor to game on a 120hz display, and 3d sound movement head phones for bf4 to gain a competitive edge. Thoughts?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BankaiKiller*
> 
> Really debating if I should get this game or not. Looks like my 1gig radeon 7850 over clocked to 1ghz, fx 6300, and 8gigs of memory, should suffice high preset graphics details on a standard 1080p monitor, with a ssd to boot.
> 
> Hoping I don't have to fork out my wallet to upgrade my monitor to game on a 120hz display, and 3d sound movement head phones for bf4 to gain a competitive edge. Thoughts?


5850 handled high on BF3 with FXAA at 1080p, the CPU does most of the work in large maps though.

You should be able to do medium-high on BF4, i reckon the 5850 will do fine too.


----------



## ihatelolcats

3d sound movement headphones? lol what a gimmick


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BankaiKiller*
> 
> Really debating if I should get this game or not. Looks like my 1gig radeon 7850 over clocked to 1ghz, fx 6300, and 8gigs of memory, should suffice high preset graphics details on a standard 1080p monitor, with a ssd to boot.
> 
> Hoping I don't have to fork out my wallet to upgrade my monitor to game on a 120hz display, and 3d sound movement head phones for bf4 to gain a competitive edge. Thoughts?


You should be good to go with that setup. If you really want that competitive advantage, go eyefinity with 3 144hz monitors. Dat setup is really nice. The left and right monitors are slightly slanted, but your FOV is greater then that of a normal single monitor.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BankaiKiller*
> 
> Really debating if I should get this game or not. Looks like my 1gig radeon 7850 over clocked to 1ghz, fx 6300, and 8gigs of memory, should suffice high preset graphics details on a standard 1080p monitor, with a ssd to boot.
> 
> Hoping I don't have to fork out my wallet to upgrade my monitor to game on a 120hz display, and 3d sound movement head phones for bf4 to gain a competitive edge. Thoughts?


Not so sure about that. In the beta i had to reduce some settings to stay above 50 frames else i was dropping into the 30s with my sig rig. Maybe if you lower settings way down and the release version has some big performance improvements.


----------



## mphfrom77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> X86 (aka 32 bit) can only address a maximum of 4GB of ram.
> 
> X64 (aka 64 bit) can address far greater amounts of ram, artificially limited by windows version so, for example, Windows Ultimate will take more ram than Home.
> 
> Here are the upper RAM limits for the different editions of Windows 7:
> 
> Starter: 8GB
> Home Basic: 8GB
> Home Premium: 16GB
> Professional: 192GB
> Enterprise: 192GB
> Ultimate: 192GB


Thanks, I tried to Rep you but guess mods don't get reps. Thanks for clearing that up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Which VPN should we use?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> http://www.vpngate.net/en/


I've never done the VPN thing. Might have to try it tomorrow.

I'm actually a little worried that the gunplay in BF4 won't be as good as it was in BF3. Seems more CODish or something. No heft or something. This video kind of confirms it. Feel like LevelCap is trying to convince us that it is just as good as BF3, or better. But he will hardly ever say anything negative about BF. IDK, hoping I'm wrong.


----------



## Yor_

You're IMO wrong dude, if anything I think movement and gunplay now feels less CoDish, a little bit slower and more tactical. Better than BF3. In BF3 I used to go rambo all the time.


----------



## nitrubbb

will china rising release day one?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> You should be good to go with that setup. If you really want that competitive advantage, go eyefinity with 3 144hz monitors. Dat setup is really nice. The left and right monitors are slightly slanted, but your FOV is greater then that of a normal single monitor.


Larger FOV doesn't give you as much of a advantage as you may seem to think. There's a reason why people still play 4:3 in competitive games like CS.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrubbb*
> 
> will china rising release day one?


Rumored date for China Rising is *Dec 17th*.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> http://www.vpngate.net/en/


Lend me hand







How and what do I want to do to play?


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is DLCs, not DLC's


It's actually DLC with no s.









OT: Here's a video from JackFrags talking a little about final build.






So excited.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Lend me hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How and what do I want to do to play?


Ugh use your own hand


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Ugh use your own hand


I want to know how to use VPN and play early


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> It's actually DLC with no s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OT: Here's a video from JackFrags talking a little about final build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited.


Game looks awesome, graphics look sexy and crisp unlike BF3, i will have to save up for dat 7970 on Scan


----------



## Jack Mac

I hope that they make low graphics give even more FPS. After using lightboost I will never go back to playing below 80+ FPS or use ultra settings. Probably going to pick up a 780 later this year.


----------



## XKaan

So Pumped! Can't wait to see how this looks cranked up on my new rig.









Also, the maps sound fantastic - can't wait to see them all.


----------



## Emu105

I have a question, commander mode is only for tablets?


----------



## IAmDay

Commander has support for Microsoft Surface?


----------



## Krazee

I got tuesday and wednesday off!!!


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> I have a question, commander mode is only for tablets?


Thats what i've been hearing.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Unfortunately my bills and wife will not let me take a day off for this.


----------



## amd655

I demand compatibility with my Nokia N95 8GB, make it happen NOW DICE.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> I have a question, commander mode is only for tablets?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what i've been hearing.
Click to expand...

Aw come on .... Now I'm have to get a tablet ... Great.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> So Pumped! Can't wait to see how this looks cranked up on my new rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the maps sound fantastic - can't wait to see them all.


Gotta love the feeling of a new rig and new game to test it on.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I got tuesday and wednesday off!!!


Lucky you.









Got myself a 290X two days ago that came with a gift that's downloading as I type.....good times.


----------



## XKaan

I have personal time and plenty of vaca days to use, but would rather take a Thurs\Fri and have a 4 day weekend than a random Tuesday off.

Speaking of, why do they always release games on Tuesdays? Seems silly?


----------



## falcon26

So is the general feeling that BF4 seems to run better on Windows 8 vs Windows 7? I'm prepping my system tonight and am debating Windows 8 over 7 for my OS..


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Thats what i've been hearing.


No, commander mode is open for all with the addition of being able to use a tablet for commander.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Aw come on .... Now I'm have to get a tablet ... Great.


It does look pretty fun. I love the tactile aspect of the the gameplay. Too bad you need a tablet. Why would DICE not implement a k/m alternative for such an important role in a match? Seems odd.


----------



## the0ne30

This is funny


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> So is the general feeling that BF4 seems to run better on Windows 8 vs Windows 7? I'm prepping my system tonight and am debating Windows 8 over 7 for my OS..


Personally I am going to wait and see if optimization was done, then will wait and see how much of a difference there really is between Win7 and Win8, if Win8 shows significant gains in performance over Win7 then I will probably make the switch, but if it shows little to no gain over Win7 then I will probably hold off on Win8 until I see a need for it.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> It does look pretty fun. I love the tactile aspect of the the gameplay. Too bad you need a tablet. Why would DICE not implement a k/m alternative for such an important role in a match? Seems odd.


Commander mode shown and explained.


----------



## rpsgc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> It does look pretty fun. I love the tactile aspect of the the gameplay. *Too bad you need a tablet*. Why would DICE not implement a k/m alternative for such an important role in a match? Seems odd.


You *don't* need a tablet.


----------



## Quesenek

As an update to my last post, I'm not to impressed with Green man gaming. Legit or not a legitimate company shouldn't stay flagged as a fraudulent company for as long as they have been according to forum posts and threads about people having their banks lock their accounts. Not to mention trying to explain to the people asking what the problem is really makes me rethink their legitimacy.
I will be sticking to cdkeys.com and origin for my game purchases from now on, GMG deserves their horrible rating that keeps popping up when I search for like problems to mine.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Lend me hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How and what do I want to do to play?


Sure add me on origin and ill walk you through it

origin : TheTurboFD


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Gotta love the feeling of a new rig and new game to test it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got myself a 290X two days ago that came with a gift that's downloading as I type.....good times.


I have over 4 weeks of vaca to use before the end of the year! I can only carry over one week. What sux is my EVGA step up kicks in next week. I will bet getting a nice 780 gtx but will be out of a card for a bit.


----------



## amd655

I know this is not directly related, but i tested my 5850 on Warfighter (only Frostbite game i have installed until BF3 finishes updating as i will test that too).

I put resolution to 1280x720, Ultra and no AA, i was getting some rather smooth FPS, and way above 60FPS all the time, i recorded it anyway, as this might be useful for lower end users for BF4.

1920x1080 does tax the 5850 though, even on medium, 50-70FPS.

So 1280x720 is the sweet spot if you wish to stay competitive.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Sure add me on origin and ill walk you through it
> 
> origin : TheTurboFD


Someone actually just came into my clans teamspeak and walked us though it. Unlock in aprox 13 hours for me







But I'll go ahead and add you.


----------



## MastrChiefMoe

Anyone in Australia able to pre-load yet?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> 3d sound movement headphones? lol what a gimmick


It really is... I have the Corsair Vengeance 2000.... The software surround is atrocious @ best, doesn't matter who's software you use. NV, MS, Corsair. though better than two crappy desktop speakers!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I know this is not directly related, but i tested my 5850 on Warfighter (only Frostbite game i have installed until BF3 finishes updating as i will test that too).
> 
> I put resolution to 1280x720, Ultra and no AA, i was getting some rather smooth FPS, and way above 60FPS all the time, i recorded it anyway, as this might be useful for lower end users for BF4.
> 
> 1920x1080 does tax the 5850 though, even on medium, 50-70FPS.
> 
> So 1280x720 is the sweet spot if you wish to stay competitive.






BF4 will be roughly 10-15FPS more demanding judging by what my GTX 480 could put out.


----------



## alancsalt

Not this little black duck.....


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Not this little black duck.....


Is that aimed at me or....?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I know this is not directly related, but i tested my 5850 on Warfighter (only Frostbite game i have installed until BF3 finishes updating as i will test that too).
> 
> I put resolution to 1280x720, Ultra and no AA, i was getting some rather smooth FPS, and way above 60FPS all the time, i recorded it anyway, as this might be useful for lower end users for BF4.
> 
> 1920x1080 does tax the 5850 though, even on medium, 50-70FPS.
> 
> So 1280x720 is the sweet spot if you wish to stay competitive.


IMO lower settings> lower resolution. I recently went up to 1600x900 from 1366x768 and I realized it helps me see a little bit better at long range. In Bf4 there's resolution scaling so you can lower your effective resolution however much you want. I'll probably go 1080p at 80% scaling unless that doesn't give me enough frames (on the Beta it didn't)

FLOT won our last match of Bf3 tonight








I got double defib kills













See the full round here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fczjBl0V1RY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcW7jAk9ySA


----------



## Blackops_2

5:25 air to ground JDM bombs for the air to ground jets.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> IMO lower settings> lower resolution. *I recently went up to 1600x900 from 1366x768* and I realized it helps me see a little bit better at long range. In Bf4 there's resolution scaling so you can lower your effective resolution however much you want. I'll probably go 1080p at 80% scaling unless that doesn't give me enough frames (on the Beta it didn't)
> 
> FLOT won our last match of Bf3 tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got double defib kills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the full round here: http://www.twitch.tv/flotgaming/c/3152463 Plus follow me for more battlefield content.


True that, i was just trying to maintain higher settings


----------



## HungH

I ordered digital deluxe version a few weeks ago and played the beta. Now the game has disappeared from my origin account and in my purchase history it says I've been refunded the game? Whats going on? anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HungH*
> 
> I ordered digital deluxe version a few weeks ago and played the beta. Now the game has disappeared from my origin account and in my purchase history it says I've been refunded the game? Whats going on? anyone else experiencing this?


did you use a proxy to purchase the game?

"Using a VPN to purchase software from another country is against our terms and conditions. We are currently reviewing all purchases made for Battlefield 4 and will cancel and refund all transactions that do not meet our terms of sale. Please only purchase from authorised sellers in the country you intend to play the game in or you will risk your purchase being refunded and possible having your account banned."


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> did you use a proxy to purchase the game?
> 
> "Using a VPN to purchase software from another country is against our terms and conditions. We are currently reviewing all purchases made for Battlefield 4 and will cancel and refund all transactions that do not meet our terms of sale. Please only purchase from authorised sellers in the country you intend to play the game in or you will risk your purchase being refunded and possible having your account banned."


Wow... that's crazy. I remember a few weeks back I brought that up and got told that I was wrong because everyone did it last time with BF3.

Looks like whatever money was saved won't be anymore.


----------



## Timu

Just bought BF4.=3


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

24 more hours to go!!!


----------



## HungH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> did you use a proxy to purchase the game?
> 
> "Using a VPN to purchase software from another country is against our terms and conditions. We are currently reviewing all purchases made for Battlefield 4 and will cancel and refund all transactions that do not meet our terms of sale. Please only purchase from authorised sellers in the country you intend to play the game in or you will risk your purchase being refunded and possible having your account banned."


No. I purchased the game from my computer in Canada. I noticed other people are experiencing the same problem as me too. I'm currently waiting to chat to a origin rep about it. Funny part is I checked my credit card statement online and there doesn't seem to be a charge for BF4 even though I ordered it in august.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HungH*
> 
> I ordered digital deluxe version a few weeks ago and played the beta. Now the game has disappeared from my origin account and in my purchase history it says I've been refunded the game? Whats going on? anyone else experiencing this?
> 
> 
> 
> did you use a proxy to purchase the game?
> 
> "Using a VPN to purchase software from another country is against our terms and conditions. We are currently reviewing all purchases made for Battlefield 4 and will cancel and refund all transactions that do not meet our terms of sale. Please only purchase from authorised sellers in the country you intend to play the game in or you will risk your purchase being refunded and possible having your account banned."
Click to expand...

show me where that is in the terms and conditions please


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> show me where that is in the terms and conditions please


I can't it was posted by another user from a live chat agent or whatever they are called.


----------



## skupples

They have been very OPEN & LOUD about banning people they catch using VPN.

@least they are offering refunds to the offender's. That's pretty nice of EA! I would keep the money if I was CEO of a magical billion dollar, too large to police, media corporation.


----------



## HungH

Okay, here is what happened. I chatted with the rep, who had poor English skills btw, and he said the game was cancelled on my end. So I think I know why my game disappeared. I had lost my credit card some time after my pre order and I guess when it came time to charge my card, the old number was no longer valid. So the whole order got cancelled.

I guess this is a good thing though because I heard there was a 20% discount code from GMG.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HungH*
> 
> Okay, here is what happened. I chatted with the rep, who had poor English skills btw, and he said the game was cancelled on my end. So I think I know why my game disappeared. I had lost my credit card some time after my pre order and I guess when it came time to charge my card, the old number was no longer valid. So the whole order got cancelled.
> 
> I guess this is a good thing though because I heard there was a 20% discount code from GMG.


Dude the same same thing happen to me i mean the same same thing.... also i got it from GMG, but now I've been hearing GMG been shady i hope it doesn't happen to me.


----------



## HungH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Dude the same same thing happen to me i mean the same same thing.... also i got it from GMG, but now I've been hearing GMG been shady i hope it doesn't happen to me.


What kind of shady? I ordered from them and I got a key that I redeemed in Origin. I'm pre loading right now.


----------



## gt12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HungH*
> 
> What kind of shady? I ordered from them and I got a key that I redeemed in Origin. I'm pre loading right now.


wondering that too what kinda shady stuff :O
i bought at least 6 games since 2010 to 2013 from gmg didn't have any issue at all.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> So is the general feeling that BF4 seems to run better on Windows 8 vs Windows 7? I'm prepping my system tonight and am debating Windows 8 over 7 for my OS..


Windows 8. Performance improvements all around. Install Start8 for a Windows 7 start menu.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> show me where that is in the terms and conditions please
> 
> 
> 
> I can't it was posted by another user from a live chat agent or whatever they are called.
Click to expand...

what ea reps say is irrelevant. all that matters is the contract you signed with ea, which does not mention anything about it as far as i could tell


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Dude the same same thing happen to me i mean the same same thing.... also i got it from GMG, but now I've been hearing GMG been shady i hope it doesn't happen to me.


I ordered mine from GMG too with Paypal the transaction was smooth and I got my key instantly and redeemed it on Origin right away. I downloaded the whole game and now it's installed. I better not turn on my computer tomorrow and no Bf4! lol


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *187x*
> 
> I ordered mine from GMG too with Paypal the transaction was smooth and I got my key instantly and redeemed it on origin right away now. I downloaded the whole game and now it's installed. I better not turn on my computer tomorrow and no Bf4! lol


I'm sure you will be fine







lol.


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*
> 
> I'm sure you will be fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.


I know, I'm just sayin lol I'm not worried at all.


----------



## BulletSponge

Anyone else just get an email with directions on unlocking the game early?

Link


----------



## IAmDay

Any news on VPN bans?


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *187x*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Dude the same same thing happen to me i mean the same same thing.... also i got it from GMG, but now I've been hearing GMG been shady i hope it doesn't happen to me.
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered mine from GMG too with Paypal the transaction was smooth and I got my key instantly and redeemed it on Origin right away. I downloaded the whole game and now it's installed. I better not turn on my computer tomorrow and no Bf4! lol
Click to expand...

Look what he said

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> As an update to my last post, I'm not to impressed with Green man gaming. Legit or not a legitimate company shouldn't stay flagged as a fraudulent company for as long as they have been according to forum posts and threads about people having their banks lock their accounts. Not to mention trying to explain to the people asking what the problem is really makes me rethink their legitimacy.
> I will be sticking to cdkeys.com and origin for my game purchases from now on, GMG deserves their horrible rating that keeps popping up when I search for like problems to mine.
> 
> Also i google them not to good of a rating for a company I'm just saying....


----------



## Zoroastrian

Does anyone know for sure if BF4 has Quadfire support ?


----------



## Iamanerd

Hey so what time does BF4 release at on the 29th?


----------



## amd655

Played a game on BF3.... literally everyone in the server was using aimbots... and one guy with a private hack or so he says... absolutely crap.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Played a game on BF3.... literally everyone in the server was using aimbots... and one guy with a private hack or so he says... absolutely crap.


"literally everyone in the server was using aimbots".... hahaha

Sounds like you're the type of player that accuses anyone that kills you of cheating







I love when that happens! Makes me feel good that I can enrage someone so bad that they think I use a hack!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> "literally everyone in the server was using aimbots".... hahaha
> 
> Sounds like you're the type of player that accuses anyone that kills you of cheating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love when that happens! Makes me feel good that I can enrage someone so bad that they think I use a hack!


Ummmm no........

It actually happened.........

I'm not exactly a bad player, and i do not rage in chat either.

We will see if you say that when i show you the battlereport, still waiting for it, i quit when the tickets were high, went from 42/4 to 53/28 or something, and i did not spawn for about 10 mins waiting for these noobs to leave.

Ummm and it's video recorded so.......... try again.


----------



## IAmDay

Windows 8.1


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Ummmm no........
> 
> It actually happened.........
> 
> I'm not exactly a bad player, and i do not rage in chat either.
> 
> We will see if you say that when i show you the battlereport, still waiting for it, i quit when the tickets were high, went from 42/4 to 53/28 or something, and i did not spawn for about 10 mins waiting for these noobs to leave.
> 
> Ummm and it's video recorded so.......... try again.


hahahaha.... "literally everyone was using aimbots"









Must have been terrible! Do you mean by "literally everyone", maybe 1 person?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> hahahaha.... "literally everyone was using aimbots"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must have been terrible!


Ok, let me relay the chat box for you.

A guy rages, the cheater says stuff and adds the cheat site link in chat box.

Rager actually left the game, came back said he visited the site, the only difference is he had no damage mod, just a straight forward aimbot that locks on, either that or has not configured it properly.

The main cheater leaves, another 2 cheaters crop up on the same team, not sure that is everyone, but i can tell you this, not many people were still in the server.

I do not give a rats arse if i stated everyone, it takes the piss knowing this crap is still going on, good luck with BF4.


----------



## gt12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> "literally everyone in the server was using aimbots".... hahaha
> 
> Sounds like you're the type of player that accuses anyone that kills you of cheating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love when that happens! Makes me feel good that I can enrage someone so bad that they think I use a hack!


i was about to say that.
I have around 1500 hour in to bf3 I never seen whole server hacking before first time i heard it today


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Ok, let me relay the chat box for you.
> 
> A guy rages, the cheater says stuff and adds the cheat site link in chat box.
> 
> Rager actually left the game, came back said he visited the site, the only difference is he had no damage mod, just a straight forward aimbot that locks on, either that or has not configured it properly.
> 
> The main cheater leaves, another 2 cheaters crop up on the same team, not sure that is everyone, but i can tell you this, not many people were still in the server.
> 
> I do not give a rats arse if i stated everyone, it takes the piss knowing this crap is still going on, good luck with BF4.


So, it was um... 2 people cheating then... hardly "everyone" is it hahahahah. Don't over exaggerate... it's just a video game









Hacks always existed, always will exist and will never go away. They will always be worse for popular games... play on a server with admins and you won't have an issue.

I've played CS 1.6, Source, CoD, BF... maaaaaaany FPS games and they've always had cheats... so really, don't expect much different.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gt12345*
> 
> i was about to say that.
> I have around 1500 hour in to bf3 I never seen whole server hacking before first time i heard it today


Yep, I got about... hmmm, 500 hours and I think I could count the number of cheaters on one hand. I've seen some suspect stuff... but strange things happen and I just mark it down to luck rather than "omg... everyone is cheating... it's a conspiracy against me" hahah


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> So, it was um... 2 people cheating then... hardly "everyone" is it hahahahah. Don't over exaggerate... it's just a video game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hacks always existed, always will exist and will never go away. They will always be worse for popular games... play on a server with admins and you won't have an issue.
> 
> I've played CS 1.6, Source, CoD, BF... maaaaaaany FPS games and they've always had cheats... so really, don't expect much different.


If you can math? that is 4 in 1 server.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> If you can math? that is 4 in 1 server.


Ah sorry, 4 people... "literally the whole team" hahahah









How big was the server, 5 people?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Ah sorry, 4 people... "literally the whole team" hahahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How big was the server, 5 people?


Do you need to feel good about yourself?
I mean it's not like you are not pushing me to a side telling me i am a terrible player because i was in a server with a few cheaters, heck it does not exist in your low IQ.

Alright my turn.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















Not exactly pro, but i can put rounds down range pal.

I know what you were thinking, i am that typical guy, how wrong you are.

Check this battle report.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/71158515/791518471/


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Do you need to feel good about yourself?
> I mean it's not like you are not pushing me to a side telling me i am a terrible player because i was in a server with a few cheaters, heck it does not exist in your low IQ.
> 
> Alright my turn.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly pro, but i can put rounds down range pal.
> 
> I know what you were thinking, i am that typical guy, how wrong you are.
> 
> Check this battle report.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/71158515/791518471/


Hehe, I feel good as always









So I see two people with suspicious scores... Joda1 and Squadwipe........ is that it? 2 people in a 64 player server.... hahahahahahahha "literally everyone" hehehe









Also, I love your quote!!!!
Quote:


> Not exactly pro, but i can put rounds down range pal.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Hehe, I feel good as always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I see two people with suspicious scores... Joda1 and Squadwipe........ is that it? 2 people in a 64 player server.... hahahahahahahha "literally everyone" hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I love your quote!!!!


And nobody with 500+ kills and 5 deaths? get glasses


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> And nobody with 500+ kills and 5 deaths? get glasses


Ah yep, missed that one... so... 3 people in a 64 player server. Hardly "literally everyone" is it then?









I can give you some friendly advice. Don't play on huge ticket Metro servers ... that's common sense really, everyone knows that's where cheaters tend to play. At least if you want to play that game type, then pick one with active admins online.

I guess you're new to gaming given how you speak, but there will always be "honeypots" where cheaters swarm... just use your brain









But, welcome to gaming on PC mate! Really, it's a good place to be and once you learn these "rules"... you'll have some fun for sure. Everyone has to start somewhere, just ask around on the forums if you want some more tips on how to find good servers or what to avoid


----------



## fatmario

There is always going to be cheater in pc plartform no matter what if you really care about playing fair my advice is Play on a server that actually has active admins or get next gen console like ps4 or xbox one since they support 64 player now.









I always stick to pc though never like playing first person shooter games with Controller


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Ah yep, missed that one... so... 3 people in a 64 player server.
> 
> I can give you some friendly advice. Don't play on huge ticket Metro servers ... that's common sense really, everyone knows that's where cheaters tend to play. At least if you want to play that game type, then pick one with active admins online.
> 
> I guess you're new to gaming given how you speak, but there will always be "honeypots" where cheaters swarm... just use your brain


So now that there is actual cheaters and you are incorrect, and you have no comment about my skills, i am now brainless and new to gaming, how much more or a arrogant loser do you want to sound?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> So now that there is actual cheaters and you are incorrect, and you have no comment about my skills, i am now brainless and new to gaming, how much more or a arrogant loser do you want to sound?


I'm not saying your brainless, you may well be the most intelligent person i'll ever come across... I can't judge your IQ over the internet.

I'm just saying, be sure to ask around the forums and check out other topics. There are plenty of tips for beginners... like where to play, what to avoid... things like Better BattleLog for server radars etc... OCN is full of good stuff for beginners and it'll help you enjoy your experience more


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I'm not saying your brainless, you may well be the most intelligent person i'll ever come across... I can't judge your IQ over the internet.
> 
> I'm just saying, be sure to ask around the forums and check out other topics. There are plenty of tips for beginners... like where to play, what to avoid... things like Better BattleLog for server radars etc... OCN is full of good stuff for beginners and it'll help you enjoy your experience more


I guess losing turns into trolling, immature and ignorant goes hand in hand


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Lets try and stay on topic shall we? No reason to sit here and belittle one another.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I guess losing turns into trolling, immature and ignorant goes hand in hand










have fun... just stay away from high ticket Metro servers... everyone knows that.

In other news, has anyone actually tested the RAM thing that Corsair were harping on about? Apparently BF4 excels with high speed RAM... just wondering if anyone actually tested this yet?


----------



## MastrChiefMoe

Absolutely disgusting that us aussie players have to wait 2 whole days for the game after the rest of the world already has it


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MastrChiefMoe*
> 
> Absolutely disgusting that us aussie players have to wait 2 whole days for the game after the rest of the world already has it


Someone has to be late........

Can't all be on time sadly.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MastrChiefMoe*
> 
> Absolutely disgusting that us aussie players have to wait 2 whole days for the game after the rest of the world already has it


lol , it happens every release , your new I take it, welcome to the party


----------



## MastrChiefMoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> lol , it happens every release , your new I take it, welcome to the party


I know it happens with every release but it still P!$$E$ me off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Someone has to be late........
> 
> Can't all be on time sadly.


Doesn't it come late for the UK too? on 1st November I think.


----------



## gasoau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MastrChiefMoe*
> 
> Absolutely disgusting that us aussie players have to wait 2 whole days for the game after the rest of the world already has it


http://usafreevpn.com/

http://usafreevpn.com/ Pre-Loading Right Now=)


----------



## MastrChiefMoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasoau*
> 
> http://usafreevpn.com/
> 
> http://usafreevpn.com/ Pre-Loading Right Now=)


I contacted EA live support about that after reading This
and the guy said it can result in a strict action against my account.


----------



## gasoau

Well the download is super slow and i just found out the pre load for aussie's is in an hour lol


----------



## MastrChiefMoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasoau*
> 
> Well the download is super slow and i just found out the pre load for aussie's is in an hour lol


Sweet thanks for the info!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Few things:
1. What's the rush and why do people want to risk being banned in order to be able to play the game 1 day early via a vpn!?
2. Anyone received their keys from simply cd yet?
3. Pre loading starts on the 30th for those in the UK right?


----------



## Ghost12

I would be hesitant to ever use a vpn again. I bought a region locked Arma3 key via Ukranian vpn. Activated on steam and all was well for maybe five weeks. Clicked to play one day and it had been found out. Game no longer available to play. I want to play Bf4 as much as anyone but wont be circumnavigating the rules to play a game early that has a coming life span of the next 2 years lol and hundreds of hours game time.

@Dubbed, no key from them yet, I expect it tomorrow or 30th maybe


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Preloading starts tomorrow at 11AM for the UK.

24 hours and 18 minutes from this post.


----------



## starmanwarz

Simplycdkeys said on their Facebook page that keys will be delivered by tomorrow


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I would be hesitant to ever use a vpn again. I bought a region locked Arma3 key via Ukranian vpn. Activated on steam and all was well for maybe five weeks. Clicked to play one day and it had been found out. Game no longer available to play. I want to play Bf4 as much as anyone but wont be circumnavigating the rules to play a game early that has a coming life span of the next 2 years lol and hundreds of hours game time.
> 
> @Dubbed, no key from them yet, I expect it tomorrow or 30th maybe


Thank you for your email.

We can confirm that we will be sending the code to you as soon as we receive them, it looks like this will be tomorrow, 29/10/13. This will give you time to install the game before the release date.

Kindest Regards

SimplyCDKeys Customer Service
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Preloading starts tomorrow at 11AM for the UK.
> 
> 24 hours and 18 minutes from this post.


Seems about right then!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> We can confirm that we will be sending the code to you as soon as we receive them, it looks like this will be tomorrow, 29/10/13. This will give you time to install the game before the release date.
> 
> Kindest Regards
> 
> SimplyCDKeys Customer Service
> Seems about right then!


+1 Thanks


----------



## phinexswarm71

does someone knows when cdkeys.com will send??


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> +1 Thanks


no probs








I'm not at all worried anyway - just curious to know WHEN lol.
Can't play the game till the 1st anyway and I got the lowest price you can potentially find for both prem + game - so happy days








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> does someone knows when cdkeys.com will send??


See above - should be about the same if I'm not mistaken


----------



## MastrChiefMoe

I received an email from Origin and they said the payment was complete and I am able to preload the game now.


----------



## alancsalt

Preloading in Oz now... as of 45 minutes ago..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Just watched Jack's impressions video.
Glad to hear the RPG lock-on is removed and the counter knife is now harder to achieve.

Looking forward to the game - still a little worried that it will be a bit too infantry based warfare.
CHINA DLC - I hope that's like BC2 Vietnam - in terms of map and weapons. Would love to see the flamethrower back.


----------



## Jack Mac

Am I the only one who isn't excited for BF4? All my friends are excited to play it and blindly toss their money at EA again. Yet, I still haven't found a reason to buy BF4, it doesn't look that interesting to me. I think I've had enough Battlefield for a while after reaching Colonel 100 on my primary account and Colonel on my second account.


----------



## MastrChiefMoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Am I the only one who isn't excited for BF4? All my friends are excited to play it and blindly toss their money at EA again. Yet, I still haven't found a reason to buy BF4, it doesn't look that interesting to me. *I think I've had enough Battlefield for a while after reaching Colonel 100 on my primary account and Colonel on my second account*.


Well you should buy BF4, since you have all that time on your hands what else would you be doing!


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Am I the only one who isn't excited for BF4? All my friends are excited to play it and blindly toss their money at EA again. Yet, I still haven't found a reason to buy BF4, it doesn't look that interesting to me. I think I've had enough Battlefield for a while after reaching Colonel 100 on my primary account and Colonel on my second account.


Theres always COD: Ghosts?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Am I the only one who isn't excited for BF4? All my friends are excited to play it and blindly toss their money at EA again. Yet, I still haven't found a reason to buy BF4, it doesn't look that interesting to me. I think I've had enough Battlefield for a while after reaching Colonel 100 on my primary account and Colonel on my second account.


If you got that much time and dedication to one game - then that might be a few things:
1. You got bored playing bf3 and think bf4 will be the same thing
2. You are doing nothing better than playing games all day
3. BF4 looks like BF3, but doesn't feel the same way

I'm not taking a dig at you btw - just what I would feel if I was in your shoes.
I'm personally happy to see the franchise progress rather than kill itself with another BF3.
If it was like BF3, during the BF4 BETA - I wouldn't have pre-ordered and/or bought premium.

I utterly hate BF3 now, despite playing for a long time. Each time I played the BF4 BETA I was having fun and/or loving the BF feel to it.
So I'm excited to actually have FUN in BF3.5.
BF4 is what BF3 SHOULD HAVE BEEN - that's my honest opinion of it.


----------



## Krazee

My origin states i can play at 11 pm central time. Can anyone else confirm?


----------



## mtbiker033

has anyone found out which executable bf4 battlelog will launch automatically when you join a server (x86 or x64)?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Looks like it is released 12AM EST so what evr that translates to in your timezone is when you can play.

So for central it is 11PM, for PST it is 9PM.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Looks like it is released 12AM EST so what evr that translates to in your timezone is when you can play.
> 
> So for central it is 11PM, for PST it is 9PM.


~14 hours left for me until playtime


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MastrChiefMoe*
> 
> Well you should buy BF4, since you have all that time on your hands what else would you be doing!


It didn't take a long time, I've had BF3 on my Colonel 100 since December 2011 and have 570 hours spread across almost two years and my second account I got with the humble bundle and being a skilled player(99%M16A3), I reached Colonel in 16 hours and 34 minutes and got banned for "hacking/cheating" in a lot of metro/TDM servers. I just don't know, I might give up gaming for a while and trade my PC for a car, just a thought that's been crossing my mind.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> It didn't take a long time, I've had BF3 on my Colonel 100 since December 2011 and have 570 hours spread across almost two years and my second account I got with the humble bundle and being a skilled player(99%M16A3), I reached Colonel in 16 hours and 34 minutes and got banned for "hacking/cheating" in a lot of *metro/TDM servers*. I just don't know, I might give up gaming for a while and trade my PC for a car, just a thought that's been crossing my mind.


Lol, no wonder your dismayed with Bf series, try actually playing battlefield instead of the cod port version and you may increase your enjoyment.


----------



## Nelson2011

looks like another 8 minutes for the korean's to start playing.... but i still have another 10 hours of downloading cough cough..


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Lol, no wonder your dismayed with Bf series, try actually playing battlefield instead of the cod port version and you may increase your enjoyment.


I got banned from a lot of metro/TDM servers on my second account. I've played my fair share of nearly every map, not just the "cod maps."


----------



## theturbofd

I'm in :] have fun guys!


----------



## fullban

people playing now it released on korea vpn at 3pm gmt

I don't get my cdkey till tomorrow from simplycdkeys.com gutted!!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> being a skilled player(99%M16A3), I reached Colonel in 16 hours and 34 minutes and got banned for "hacking/cheating" in a lot of metro/TDM servers.


I laughed a little at the above lines.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Lol, no wonder your dismayed with Bf series, try actually playing battlefield instead of the cod port version and you may increase your enjoyment.


This ^


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I laughed a little at the above lines.


I'm glad that you found enjoyment in the sarcastic portion of my post.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> I'm in :] have fun guys!


bahh. looking forward to playing at 9pm tonight.


----------



## Nelson2011

I'm going to play sp first to unlock the gun's .... and to zone in my fps skills lol been just playing wot lately..


----------



## jezzer

Cant install the browser plugin.. Nothing happens


----------



## Strileckifunk

Gonna' be a long day. Atleast I don't have to open tomorrow, so I'll be getting plenty of time in tonight after midnight. Are there any OCN servers/clans anymore?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

For those recording and on nvidia:
http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/nvidia-geforce-331-65-whql-drivers-released


----------



## Sadmoto

Finally got my order working, Bf4 here I come!

Mine says I can play at 9PM EST tonight, on the 28th







But I won't be home, I'll be going and working off the $ I just used to buy bf4.









I really wish I had a laptop that could run this, I'll have to wait until tomorrow night


----------



## Krazee

Ohh it's gonna be a long night, a few hours of sleep and a long day tomorrow.









So excited no work for two days. Gonna be some serious hours in


----------



## linuxfueled

I'm also off today and tomorrow, fun times!

http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us


----------



## bvsbutthd101

kinda wish gamingtitans would give me my key so I can preload.


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> bahh. looking forward to playing at 9pm tonight.


Me too, feels like Christmas I'm counting down the hours minutes and seconds lol.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strileckifunk*
> 
> Gonna' be a long day. Atleast I don't have to open tomorrow, so I'll be getting plenty of time in tonight after midnight. Are there any OCN servers/clans anymore?


No OCN server yet.
We have a discussion going in the staff section, if/when we get a server you guys will be the first to know







.


----------



## AJR1775

Got 12 hours of sleep last night. 12am can't come fast enough. Going on a one week cruise next week so gotta jam as many hours as I can this week.


----------



## EliteReplay

i have not even preload the game tho lol... i havent received my key yet... but glad i have scheduled my vacations from Nov-1 to Nov-22







... BF4 24/7


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i have not even preload the game tho lol... i havent received my key yet... but glad i have scheduled my vacations from Nov-1 to Nov-22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... BF4 24/7


I hear ya. I am on vacation until Nov 2nd.


----------



## Cy5Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> kinda wish gamingtitans would give me my key so I can preload.


same here


----------



## Mad Pistol

BF4 late tonight. Cannot wait!!!


----------



## m98custom1212

I have work tomorrow and have meetings tomorrow.

Plus some school projects.









No battlefield for a fews days.


----------



## ihatelolcats

20 more hours on my download


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Pre-ordered and downloaded the game, when can I start playing?


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Pre-ordered and downloaded the game, when can I start playing?


Depends on where you live, click the "i" button in Origin on the bf4 game, should say when you can play.


----------



## IAmDay

The optimization is absolutely insane. Thank you DICE & EA







Runs smoother than BF3


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Shadowplay - incredible - file size is SO MUCH lower - quality seems identical:


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> The optimization is absolutely insane. Thank you DICE & EA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Runs smoother than BF3


are u already playing? your pc spec please and drivers?


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> are u already playing? your pc spec please and drivers?


Sig rig and the latest nvidia ones. Windows 8.1. Pulling around 13--150 fps on medium.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Sig rig and the latest nvidia ones. Windows 8.1. Pulling around 13--150 fps on medium.


Quite the range there


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Sig rig and the latest nvidia ones. Windows 8.1. Pulling around 13--150 fps on medium.


why are you playing on medium?


----------



## amd655

13fps on medium is not better than BF3 lol.................


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I think he meant 130.


----------



## mtbiker033

take some screens!!


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I think he meant 130.


I hope so or my min fps is gonna be horrid!


----------



## xutnubu

Can anyone update their BL by downloading the latest plugin?

It seems that the plugin I'm downloading is the old one, the 2.3.0


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Shadowplay - incredible - file size is SO MUCH lower - quality seems identical:


What's the bitrate and fps on both files?


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 13fps on medium is not better than BF3 lol.................


----------



## Modus

anyone playing with a r9 280x at 1440p yet? how does it run?


----------



## IAmDay

Well that was a good laugh!!!!








I mean to say 130 LOL


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> What's the bitrate and fps on both files?


1080p on both at ultra.

Fraps on the right - has a higher bitrate - but I'm not sure why that would matter at all when uploaded to youtube + edited in vegas:


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> What's the bitrate and fps on both files?
> 
> 
> 
> 1080p on both at ultra.
> 
> Fraps on the right - has a higher bitrate - but I'm not sure why that would matter at all when uploaded to youtube + edited in vegas:
Click to expand...

Amazing for 60fps and the bitrate is really good, around 45Mbps.

FRAPS' bitrate is just ridiculous.


----------



## AJR1775

Just did an update to the latest Nvidia Beta drivers, 331.65. First time I've updated where a re-boot wasn't required or asked of by the installer. Just had to restart the Chrome browser and that's it.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Well that was a good laugh!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean to say 130 LOL


Thank you for confirming that, my stomach sunk when I saw that you had 13 fps on your sig rig, just after I bought bf4+prem.









knowing your getting 130min, makes me think I can hit my 30fps goal.

also, knock that up to high/ultra *until you see your min fps go down*, enjoy the eye candy









I assuming your playing on a 120hz if you like your FPS that high.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *187x*
> 
> Depends on where you live, click the "i" button in Origin on the bf4 game, should say when you can play.


Thanks buddy.. REP+

Will check when I get home.

Anyway, been playing BF3 for 7 months now coming from COD on console. I can say that I'm turned off by COD after playing BF3.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Just did an update to the latest Nvidia Beta drivers, 331.65. First time I've updated where a re-boot was required or asked of by the installer. Just had to restart the Chrome browser and that's it.


They are actually whql certified and not beta's.

If you update drivers through the geforce experience you won't have to restart however for precision or afterburner you should so it picks up the new driver info.


----------



## Timu

The guys at Neogaf are posting PC screens of the campaign and it looks amazing.


----------



## Pridefighter

Still waiting to get my key from Gaming Titans so I can preload...


----------



## banging34hzs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pridefighter*
> 
> Still waiting to get my key from Gaming Titans so I can preload...


That makes two of us but I get this odd feeling we wont see them till after midnight EST....


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pridefighter*
> 
> Still waiting to get my key from Gaming Titans so I can preload...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *banging34hzs*
> 
> That makes two of us but I get this odd feeling we wont see them till after midnight EST....


makes 3 of us lol


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pridefighter*
> 
> Still waiting to get my key from Gaming Titans so I can preload...


This is why I cancelled my order and got it from gmg


----------



## scutzi128

Anyone that needs a TS / people to play with can join our teamspeak.

IP: scutzi128.dyndns.org

no password


----------



## dealio

i think i feel a cold coming up... *cough*hack*cough*... no seriously...


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Anyone that needs a TS / people to play with can join our teamspeak.
> 
> IP: scutzi128.dyndns.org
> 
> no password


You know I will be there


----------



## bala2289

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Anyone that needs a TS / people to play with can join our teamspeak.
> 
> IP: scutzi128.dyndns.org
> 
> no password


Can i join your team or squad. Always wanted to play as a squad but all i see in my squad is lone wolves








My bf3 profile http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/bala2289/stats/791518039/pc/


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> You know I will be there


Worst part is I was going to take off work but I can't because we are having a meeting and I have to make a presentation.

How bad would it be if I fell asleep in the middle of it?


----------



## Shaded War

When does the android app for commander mode come out? Or is this only a tablet thing?

Would be fun to play from work on my phone.


----------



## Ghost12

Notice the absence of the gaming titans rep since the ban on conversing regards other key sites. People who used Gt are waiting for their keys.


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pridefighter*
> 
> Still waiting to get my key from Gaming Titans so I can preload...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *banging34hzs*
> 
> That makes two of us but I get this odd feeling we wont see them till after midnight EST....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> makes 3 of us lol


I wonder where the rep is that kept plugging gaming titans is at? He/she is usually around. Ask him/her what is going on.


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> I wonder where the rep is that kept plugging gaming titans is at? He/she is usually around. Ask him/her what is going on.


It's not a glitch in the system or anything. It says on there website we will receive our keys the day of release.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *banging34hzs*
> 
> That makes two of us but I get this odd feeling we wont see them till after midnight EST....


It's a UK website, so you may even have to wait until the UK release.

Why do companies persist with the staggered release of games? So idiotic.


----------



## banging34hzs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> It's a UK website, so you may even have to wait until the UK release.
> 
> Why do companies persist with the staggered release of games? So idiotic.


No this issue has been discussed by the rep we get our keys at some point today or on American release date... midnight tonight.


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> It's a UK website, so you may even have to wait until the UK release.
> 
> Why do companies persist with the staggered release of games? So idiotic.


Mine says it'll be sent out the 29th


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Thanks buddy.. REP+
> 
> Will check when I get home.
> 
> Anyway, been playing BF3 for 7 months now coming from COD on console. I can say that I'm turned off by COD after playing BF3.


Same here man.. Never liked BF series until I got a new rig to try it out and the graphics are just so much better and the gameplay is not that bad compared to COD. You can play cod style gameplay by playing team dm or war style in conquest. Best of both worlds with better graphics.


----------



## Pridefighter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> Mine says it'll be sent out the 29th


Same here but they made it seem like they would release the keys today.


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Ohh it's gonna be a long night, a few hours of sleep and a long day tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited no work for two days. Gonna be some serious hours in


Yep it unlocks at 10 p.m. here tonight. Going to be a long night. Just took Friday off should be a good weekend


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pridefighter*
> 
> Same here but they made it seem like they would release the keys today.


How so?


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Can anyone update their BL by downloading the latest plugin?
> 
> It seems that the plugin I'm downloading is the old one, the 2.3.0


I have no clue, i cannot play either. When trying to join a server or play campaign i get the download plugin message. Download 2.3.0._119 and install it but nothing happens and the message i need to download & install keeps comming..


----------



## scutzi128

try different browser?


----------



## yusupov

32 bit exe making the rounds for ppl who just want early access to SP


----------



## Seid Dark

I took rest of the week off work, whole week is dedicated to BF4.







Just came home with energy drinks and other supplies, I'm ready for war.


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> It's not a glitch in the system or anything. It says on there website we will receive our keys the day of release.


I understand. I just thought it was worth mentioning because the rep kept coming by and now.....not. I'm sure everything is legit and he/she will post in a little bit with an update on when you can get your key.


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> try different browser?


Same thing for IE and Chrome.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Notice the absence of the gaming titans rep since the ban on conversing regards other key sites. People who used Gt are waiting for their keys.


not going to lie - this made me laugh


----------



## GoEz

well. sent in my preorder and i'm downloading at 8mbps. aprrox 45min left to go


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusupov*
> 
> 32 bit exe making the rounds for ppl who just want early access to SP


whut?


----------



## 98uk

It's always said on Gaming Titans that keys will be sent on the 29th. Look under your account, it has it right there...
Quote:


> Battlefield 4™
> 
> Shooting, Action - Release Date: 29 Oct 2013


Quote:


> Battlefield 4™ Premium
> 
> Shooting, Action - Release Date: 29 Oct 2013


Quote:


> Status: Will be sent on 29 Oct 2013


You can't expect them earlier than the date they specified....


----------



## Strileckifunk

*Checks time*

Are we there yet?


----------



## By-Tor

Picking mine up in the morning from Gamestop


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> I took rest of the week off work, whole week is dedicated to BF4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just came home with energy drinks and other supplies, I'm ready for war.


NICE!!! Going to make my supply run on Thursday night. I'm glad to see I wasn't the only one with this plan


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Got more info re the "32-bit exe" for SP? Making rounds where?


----------



## Shaded War

I got BF4 campaign to launch. Going to play this until I can play online.


----------



## yusupov

the usual places where unauthorazied access to games is found








but more info is its unreliable as hell...getting constant crashes & giving up now. maybe vpn is worth the trouble but ill probably just wait.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Well the guy above in Minnesota says he can now get into campaign and I am figuring without vpn?


----------



## yusupov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> I got BF4 campaign to launch. Going to play this until I can play online.


is there a trick?? tried offline it didnt work.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> I got BF4 campaign to launch. Going to play this until I can play online.


HOW!


----------



## yusupov

what does he care, he's playing the campaign...jackass. ;D


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Check out OCNs Facebook page for nice surprise.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

...waits for some FB user to come back...


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Check out OCNs Facebook page for nice surprise.


Bravo, B&B! Now I propose an OCN Dogtag Challenge. Who's down for handing over theirs?

One, two! One, two! And through and through
The vorpal blade went snicker-snack!
He left it dead, and with its head
He went galumphing back.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> I got BF4 campaign to launch. Going to play this until I can play online.


Haha my bf4 name is on there


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Not exactly pro, but i can put rounds down range pal.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/71158515/791518471/


Made my day!









(the comment that is)


----------



## Dubbz

whos gonna be playing bf4 tonight? feel free to add me if you wanna play. Origin name is : SmokinDubbz


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dubbz*
> 
> whos gonna be playing bf4 tonight? feel free to add me if you wanna play. Origin name is : SmokinDubbz


I will be on, add me SplitinWigs


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

I wont be playing tonight (stupid staggered releases)







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Check out OCNs Facebook page for nice surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> Bravo, B&B! Now I propose an OCN Dogtag Challenge. Who's down for handing over theirs
Click to expand...

Thanks but I can't take the credit. I simply brought it up Chipp was the one who made it happen.


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> I got BF4 campaign to launch. Going to play this until I can play online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha my bf4 name is on there
Click to expand...

Indeed it is









The campaign is cool, there's zeroing for bullet drop on you'r DMR's and guns unlock like the multiplayer with 100xp kills, 25xp headshot bonus ect... Loving this.


----------



## gasoau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> Indeed it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The campaign is cool, there's zeroing for bullet drop on you'r DMR's and guns unlock like the multiplayer with 100xp kills, 25xp headshot bonus ect... Loving this.


T

JUST HOW????


----------



## MastrChiefMoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> Indeed it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The campaign is cool, there's zeroing for bullet drop on you'r DMR's and guns unlock like the multiplayer with 100xp kills, 25xp headshot bonus ect... Loving this.


How exactly did you guys get the campaign to launch?


----------



## scutzi128

How did you get SP to launch?


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> I took rest of the week off work, whole week is dedicated to BF4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just came home with energy drinks and other supplies, I'm ready for war.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BusterOddo*
> 
> NICE!!! Going to make my supply run on Thursday night. I'm glad to see I wasn't the only one with this plan


same plan here. working until noon tomorrow then i'm off the rest of the week. beer, scotch, halloween candy, and BF4. i'm not even ashamed.


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dubbz*
> 
> whos gonna be playing bf4 tonight? feel free to add me if you wanna play. Origin name is : SmokinDubbz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*
> 
> I will be on, add me SplitinWigs


I will be on too. name is markvp


----------



## Joneszilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> same plan here. working until noon tomorrow then i'm off the rest of the week. beer, scotch, halloween candy, and BF4. i'm not even ashamed.


Awesome plan, I am jealous.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joneszilla*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> same plan here. working until noon tomorrow then i'm off the rest of the week. beer, scotch, halloween candy, and BF4. i'm not even ashamed.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome plan, I am jealous.
Click to expand...

unemployed base. thats my everyday


----------



## MastrChiefMoe

Hate to ask twice, but, how did you guys get the campaign to launch? I really wanna play! :'( help a fellow OCNer out


----------



## Totally Dubbed

BF4 OCN server:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152062823149384&set=a.10150803579504384.468088.294378959383&type=1&theater

That's what the FB news was


----------



## RexKobra

For those curious about the premium upgrade:


----------



## amd655




----------



## jezzer

Managed to do some multiplayer but OMG. Yes graphics are of another level as in the BETA but jeez my FPS suck.

Was thinking GTX 770 SLI would be enough for ULTRA but it cant even manage HIGH on steady FPS...


----------



## Porter_

where's the best deal on Premium?


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Managed to do some multiplayer but OMG. Yes graphics are of another level as in the BETA but jeez my FPS suck.
> 
> Was thinking GTX 770 SLI would be enough for ULTRA but it cant even manage HIGH on steady FPS...


What ? I have 770s in SLI and I rarely ever drop below 100 on ultra 

For those playing right now, does anyone feel like some of the maps are just complete crap? I like the urban ones but the real open areas just plain suck :/


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Managed to do some multiplayer but OMG. Yes graphics are of another level as in the BETA but jeez my FPS suck.
> 
> Was thinking GTX 770 SLI would be enough for ULTRA but it cant even manage HIGH on steady FPS...


How bad is it and what resolution are you playing at?


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Managed to do some multiplayer but OMG. Yes graphics are of another level as in the BETA but jeez my FPS suck.
> 
> Was thinking GTX 770 SLI would be enough for ULTRA but it cant even manage HIGH on steady FPS...


What resolution/operatingsystem/processor?


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> What ? I have 770s in SLI and I rarely ever drop below 100 on ultra
> 
> For those playing right now, does anyone feel like some of the maps are just complete crap? I like the urban ones but the real open areas just plain suck :/


Are u also on the new driver from today or old one? I am on newest maybe thats why dunno but it sucks here


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MastrChiefMoe*
> 
> Hate to ask twice, but, how did you guys get the campaign to launch? I really wanna play! :'( help a fellow OCNer out


I would assume using this
http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1pbx9o/bf4_best_way_to_get_early_access_using_proxy_all/


----------



## Iamanerd

For those interested in playing campaign early just use a VPN in to a Korean server then authenticate and disconnect from the VPN.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> What ? I have 770s in SLI and I rarely ever drop below 100 on ultra
> 
> For those playing right now, does anyone feel like some of the maps are just complete crap? I like the urban ones but the real open areas just plain suck :/


I only ever saw you playing TDM or CQ in BF3 so that really doesn't surprise me.


----------



## amd655

If anyone could test a 7970 on BF4 for me that would be fantastic, i am really eyeing up the Matrix Platinum right now


----------



## Emu105

I feel like my 7970 at full AA wont be able to handle the game.


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*


Wot, slow motion?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> I feel like my 7970 at full AA wont be able to handle the game.


I do not mind turning off AA so long as i stay above 60 frames at 1080 res


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> I feel like my 7970 at full AA wont be able to handle the game.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not mind turning off AA so long as i stay above 60 frames at 1080 res
Click to expand...

I'm OCD when it comes to AA , every time i see AA it just looks amazing .... i need ot have AA on lol


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I do not mind turning off AA so long as i stay above 60 frames at 1080 res


Matrix platinum nice but expensive no? in comparison to the others. Found a good deal?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Matrix platinum nice but expensive no? in comparison to the others. Found a good deal?


Looks good to me...

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/3gb-asus-radeon-hd-7970-matrix-platinum-6600mhz-gddr5-28nm-gpu-1050mhz-2048cores-4xdp-2xdl-dvi-plusf


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Looks good to me...
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/3gb-asus-radeon-hd-7970-matrix-platinum-6600mhz-gddr5-28nm-gpu-1050mhz-2048cores-4xdp-2xdl-dvi-plusf


Nice, will be fine for this game imo. Wont buy from scan personally, every time ordered goes on back order lol canx and next day from ocuk. Just personal experience.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Nice, will be fine for this game imo. Wont buy from scan personally, every time ordered goes on back order lol canx and next day from ocuk. Just personal experience.


Never had that happen to me, good to know however


----------



## gasoau

Hmmm does crossfire even work in this evga is showing card 2 not doing anything


----------



## the0ne30




----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> If anyone could test a 7970 on BF4 for me that would be fantastic, i am really eyeing up the Matrix Platinum right now


do not buy an asus 7000 series


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I only ever saw you playing TDM or CQ in BF3 so that really doesn't surprise me.


and what are you supposed to play to get the 'worst fps'? CQ 64p, I can't see anything more demanding


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> do not buy an asus 7000 series


Why?


----------



## youpekkad

Blaah still have to wait for 2 days until I can play...

An answer to this might be in this thread, but: In BF3 I´ve used to playing maxed out @1080p 72Hz averaging ~80-90fps in full 64p matches, what settings should give me around 72fps locked in BF4?


----------



## jetpuck73

What is everyone going to play first? Campaign or Multiplayer


----------



## Ricofizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*
> 
> What is everyone going to play first? Campaign or Multiplayer


Campaign first, there'll be plenty of time for multiplayer


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*
> 
> What is everyone going to play first? Campaign or Multiplayer


Depends on if my IRL friends have the game installed yet or not.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> If anyone could test a 7970 on BF4 for me that would be fantastic, i am really eyeing up the Matrix Platinum right now


IF the difference is small in price, go with the 280x. *And WAIT for the revision due out soon.*


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> IF the difference is small in price, go with the 280x. *And WAIT for the revision due out soon.*


Pretty solid advice.


----------



## Pr0xy

I always play campaign first


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*
> 
> What is everyone going to play first? Campaign or Multiplayer


Campaign first with highest possible settings. I know I will have to lower them for multiplayer. Plenty of time for multiplayer till BF5 lol


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I only ever saw you playing TDM or CQ in BF3 so that really doesn't surprise me.


Well yea because the team doesn't like to work together no matter what I say so what's the point? And I'm talking about the map sucks as in it's design.


----------



## linuxfueled

just went out and bought an AMD R9 280X. MSI brand sweet looking card Upgrade from SLI GTX 460s the NVIDIA branded ones.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfueled*
> 
> just went out and bought an AMD R9 280X. MSI brand sweet looking card Upgrade from SLI GTX 460s the NVIDIA branded ones.


You do realize that there is a revision of the 280x due out soon. Return it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1436949/cl-r9-280x-to-get-updated-gpu-tahiti-xtl-in-a-few-weeks


----------



## PrototypeT800

Quick question guys, should I just play the game on ultra or turn off PostAA and leave everything else on ultra? I am getting 60 fps in multiplayer doing either one.


----------



## Seid Dark

Paracel Storm rocks









This engine looks so much better without stupid blue filter that made everything look lifeless in BF3. I'm glad that they listened to complains about it. So far performance looks pretty identical compared to BF3 but graphics are better. Friend got constant 60 fps with oc'd 7950 using mix of high and ultra settings. I tried full ultra, about 80-100fps with sig rig. It's not enough for 120Hz screen so I'm using high now.

Looks like this game is even more strict about overclocks than BF3. Had to drop 780 core clock little.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Just updated to Windows 8.1 and the most recent 13.11 beta driver.

Bring BF4. My system is ready!.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Paracel Storm rocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This engine looks so much better without stupid blue filter that made everything look lifeless in BF3. I'm glad that they listened to complains about it. So far performance looks pretty identical compared to BF3 but graphics are better. Friend got constant 60 fps with oc'd 7950 using mix of high and ultra settings. I tried full ultra, about 80-100fps with sig rig. It's not enough for 120Hz screen so I'm using high now.


Great news!

Definitely purchasing now.


----------



## Timu




----------



## lostsurfer

Um so i preloaded andjust looked into my origin games directory and saw x86 executable, installed on a x64 windows 7.. Missing something here??? Sorry I didn't have a chance to breeze thru the threads..


----------



## fashric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Nice, will be fine for this game imo. Wont buy from scan personally, every time ordered goes on back order lol canx and next day from ocuk. Just personal experience.


Had the exact opposite experience ocuk are pretty terrible when it comes to customer service. I'm running a 7970 at stock clocks on 13.11 beta 7 drivers everything on ultra 2xmsaa at 1080 at its flying along happily at 60-70fps.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*
> 
> What is everyone going to play first? Campaign or Multiplayer


Campaign because of the graphics after seeing all those Neogafers's screenshots.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lostsurfer*
> 
> Um so i preloaded andjust looked into my origin games directory and saw x86 executable, installed on a x64 windows 7.. Missing something here??? Sorry I didn't have a chance to breeze thru the threads..


Hello, you should have two options, x64 and x86. To avoid running the game in x86 simply go into the Origin game library, right click the game and select launch options. Then, set the game to run in x64 by default.

For those playing tonight, add me: RexKobra


----------



## gasoau

Crossfire working for every one else in single player?


----------



## lostsurfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Hello, you should have two options, x64 and x86. To avoid running the game in x86 simply go into the Origin game library, right click the game and select launch options. Then, set the game to run in x64 by default.
> 
> For those playing tonight, add me: RexKobra


Thanks bud!


----------



## tazmo8448

Yeah I had issues from jump street and just before they closed the beta down it went to playing properly. We all know what a PITA BF3 was when it was launched and the good news is EA seems to be listening. It did make me take a hard look at buying a 7950...hey to me that's what it's all about....devs coming up with games so we have to run out and get some new gfx's. Do ya just think that that might just be sorta fixed like heavyweight boxing was? Personally it's all a scam of sorts to get us all to come off the hip so the big boys can get those bonuses and spend it on....well you get the picture.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

What do you guys think of the percentage of KB/Mouse users vs Xbox controllers. I've been trying to get acclimated to the KB/Mouse setup but still struggling.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> What do you guys think of the percentage of KB/Mouse users vs Xbox controllers. I've been trying to get acclimated to the KB/Mouse setup but still struggling.


Wait for next gen consoles then, unless you enjoy getting pwned.


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> What do you guys think of the percentage of KB/Mouse users vs Xbox controllers. I've been trying to get acclimated to the KB/Mouse setup but still struggling.


I still prefer playing with a controller (given the slight auto aim consoles have as it makes it closer to m/k) in games like COD and Halo, but for Battlefield M/K just works better. I played with a controller for 10-12 years and adjusting didn't take near as long as I thought. I'm pretty good with a mouse. Just practice it a little bit and you should be able to adjust as well.

In other news, I just started preloading so I'll probably try that single player activation method as well and see how it runs with a single 670.


----------



## Outcasst

I find that losing your stats if you quit before the end of the round is REALLY annoying. I've had to try and get to rank 10 to become commander five times now because my client keeps crashing.


----------



## cruisx

Hmm to play at 1440p or 1080p @100" Cant decide








When is the game going live? LA time midnight?


----------



## tazmo8448

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> I find that losing your stats if you quit before the end of the round is REALLY annoying. I've had to try and get to rank 10 to become commander five times now because my client keeps crashing.


Totally agree that needs to be addressed.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruisx*
> 
> Hmm 1440p or 1080p @100" Cant decide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When is the game going live? LA time midnight?


1080, a 480 will die trying to run this at 1440, even on low.


----------



## tazmo8448

The KB/Gamepad percentile would get in the way of sales but agree it would be nice to know...you can bet your last dollar THEY know and you know who they is.


----------



## cruisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 1080, a 480 will die trying to run this at 1440, even on low.


Oops sorry i have a GTX 780 aha, My catleap has more contrast but 100" is more immersive


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruisx*
> 
> Oops sorry i have a GTX 780 aha, My catleap has more contrast but 100" is more immersive


Oh lol, i had 2 780's at 1440, they were perfectly adequate, and Beta was fine on them too, i did play at 1080p mostly though.

Retail BF4 should run like stink on 2 780's.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

So, Origin says the game will be available at 9:00pm EST. Should I be actually expecting this?


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*
> 
> So, Origin says the game will be available at 9:00pm EST. Should I be actually expecting this?


Let us know!


----------



## theturbofd

Fishing In Baku 1080p plus 150% resolution scaling


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> Had the exact opposite experience ocuk are pretty terrible when it comes to customer service. I'm running a 7970 at stock clocks on 13.11 beta 7 drivers everything on ultra 2xmsaa at 1080 at its flying along happily at 60-70fps.


lol funny how opinions differ. Guess is what keeps so many companies alive. I find Ocuk to be the best customer service I have experienced from any shop anywhere in the world. Last month I received some parts that were manufacture default, on a Friday, they replaced them with free Saturday delivery next day, that is not an isolated effort either, have many more. I ordered the same parts a couple of days before with scan, wanted to back order me for a week for some cooling fluid, rang up to query and they also back ordered me for a 120 rad that they did not even mention on the back order email lol cancelled whole order which was nearly £700 and they took over 5 days to refund my money for an order they could not supply. Same with a family member order last week.

Variety is the spice of life lol


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*
> 
> So, Origin says the game will be available at 9:00pm EST. Should I be actually expecting this?


Mine still says 11:00pm for Texas


----------



## cruisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> Mine still says 11:00pm for Texas


Mine says 12AM - Ontario, Canada
Dont think ill be able to touch this tonight, exam tomorrow...


----------



## bluedevil

So if I hadn't purchased yet, where should I purchase it to start preloading tonight?


----------



## yusupov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*
> 
> So, Origin says the game will be available at 9:00pm EST. Should I be actually expecting this?


are you west coast?? you sure its EST? mines 11pm but im pretty sure its adjusted.


----------



## navit

I really cant stay up that late or I will be hurtin at work tomorrow, what a tease


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusupov*
> 
> are you west coast?? you sure its EST? mines 11pm but im pretty sure its adjusted.


I live in Miami and my system time is reflecting the right time, 8:17pm...


----------



## mr. biggums

faster dam you!


----------



## dade_kash_xD

My boys here from Miami are playing spoofing Korean ip.


----------



## Modus

12AM for Toronto, ON. I'm able to play using VPN fine though.

HUGE improvement over BF3.


----------



## banging34hzs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> So if I hadn't purchased yet, where should I purchase it to start preloading tonight?


Green man gaming using this code TAREM-BF4NA-BOOM1


----------



## Kazumi

Played BF4 since Mayalsyia release nearly 10 hours. Nothing in the EA, Origin, or Dice TOS state using a VPN to activate a game is frowned appon and bannable. You however cannot use a VPN to bypass regional pricing. So if you pay the proper regional amount they don't care about VPN's. A massive amount of us did it in BF3 and BF4. I seen a heap of EU, AU, and Asia servers populated as soon as Malasyia released.

Level 7!


----------



## Porter_

http://s214.photobucket.com/user/Porter_/media/BF4battlepack.png.html

screwing around in battlelog while i wait, found i already have a battlepack.


----------



## sanjuroM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modus*
> 
> 12AM for Toronto, ON. I'm able to play using VPN fine though.
> 
> HUGE improvement over BF3.


hm which region is your VPN? I'm EST here and the earliest release date is 29th 12:00am for NA. Other regions (EU/Aus) are either Oct31 or Nov1.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *banging34hzs*
> 
> Green man gaming using this code TAREM-BF4NA-BOOM1


Crap, already got it via Origin. Gonna see if I can get a refund of the $11.99 or a complete refund.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> http://s214.photobucket.com/user/Porter_/media/BF4battlepack.png.html
> 
> screwing around in battlelog while i wait, found i already have a battlepack.


Yeah, everyone who owned BF3 will get the veterans battlepack with exactly what you have pictured.


----------



## Sadmoto

They need commander for smart phones, I'm stuck dog sitting the night bf4 comes out, bah


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Yeah, everyone who owned BF3 will get the veterans battlepack with exactly what you have pictured.


don't you take away my feeling of specialty and superiority.


----------



## Modus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sanjuroM*
> 
> hm which region is your VPN? I'm EST here and the earliest release date is 29th 12:00am for NA. Other regions (EU/Aus) are either Oct31 or Nov1.


Korea, I followed this tutorial.

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1p91wf/setting_up_your_vpn_for_dummies_with_images/


----------



## jezzer

Okay i am now on 80-120+ fps maxed out but it still gets choppy while it never goes below 80. Weird.


----------



## sanjuroM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modus*
> 
> Korea, I followed this tutorial.
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1p91wf/setting_up_your_vpn_for_dummies_with_images/


that's good info. my VPN doesnt have an Asia server. Think I'll wait 2+hrs instead of installing another vpn but repped regardless.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Okay i am now on 80-120+ fps maxed out but it still gets choppy while it never goes below 80. Weird.


That's how fluctuation of FPS works... Best bet is to probably just sync it @ 80.


----------



## pel

I hope they fix the problem with the disconnects/server crash and audio asap


----------



## MattGordon

so uh I got battlefield 4 from GMG just now... When the hell do I get my key? I'd like to start downloading


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> so uh I got battlefield 4 from GMG just now... When the hell do I get my key? I'd like to start downloading


I got mine right away. Says something like Key...


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> so uh I got battlefield 4 from GMG just now... When the hell do I get my key? I'd like to start downloading


did you check your email?


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That's how fluctuation of FPS works... Best bet is to probably just sync it @ 80.


Thats only when dropping below refreshrate of the mon right? If it stays above that it should not get choppy, maybe some tearing at least.

I have a 120hz mon in my sig but use a [email protected] mon it does not get below the refreshrate.

Will try to sync it next time tho


----------



## bluedevil

Got my refund from Origin. Ordered from GMG. Now here is the issue. I still have BF4 in my act from my 1st order, still waiting on a key from GMG. Do I do the preload?


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> so uh I got battlefield 4 from GMG just now... When the hell do I get my key? I'd like to start downloading


I just ordered as well. Did you use paypal? I had to use paypal and I'm waiting as well for the key. I can't download sucks man.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> I got mine right away. Says something like Key...


Nope, nothing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> did you check your email?


Yeah, I keep refreshing the page and everything.

I just wanted to preload, too.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> I just ordered as well. Did you use paypal? I had to use paypal and I'm waiting as well for the key. I can't download sucks man.


Used paypal.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> still waiting on a key from GMG.


I guess we're all waiting


----------



## dealio

gmg is probably getting hammered.. hopefully they did not run out of keys, it has happened before...


----------



## bluedevil

I think I may have slipped through the cracks....I might have gotten it for free....its still on my Act.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I think I may have slipped through the cracks....I might have gotten it for free....its still on my Act.


What. Maybe GMG IS getting overloaded..


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> What. Maybe GMG IS getting overloaded..


No, I ordered from Origin 1st, then got a refund. Then went to GMG to process order, did. Went to look on Origin, BF4 is there and preloading. Now I am thinking I should get a refund from GMG.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> No, I ordered from Origin 1st, then got a refund. Then went to GMG to process order, did. Went to look on Origin, BF4 is there and preloading. Now I am thinking I should get a refund from GMG.


Ah, gotcha. Grats on the maybe free copy


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I think I may have slipped through the cracks....I might have gotten it for free....its still on my Act.


You lugger bugger

Hope it works out for ya


----------



## Dart06

Taking forever to pre-load. Only about 50% done in like 2-3 hours.


----------



## valtopps

is the beta over with?


----------



## Slightly skewed

You guys wait until the last minute like everyone else and then complain about the issues that inevitably pop up as a result.

Origin lied. It said available at 9pm, and it's now 1030pm. Was hoping to get some time in before falling asleep.


----------



## MattGordon

Still no key from GMG. I guess I'll check my email in the morning


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> You guys wait until the last minute like everyone else and then complain about the issues that inevitably pop up as a result.
> 
> Origin lied. It said available at 9pm, and it's now 1030pm. Was hoping to get some time in before falling asleep.


why would a game be available 2.5 hr before the release date even if origin said so no way that was happening


----------



## banging34hzs

Took me 50 mins to pre-load @ 6.5-7.5MBs


----------



## gasoau

Fixed my laggy/stuttering issues

V-Sync on i get 30+ fps V-sync off 90+


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Still no key from GMG. I guess I'll check my email in the morning


Go into your account on GMG and look under games it should be in the origin games tab. Otherwise more than likely judging by their history your order didn't go through.


----------



## calavera

Is the premium membership a separate purchase ON TOP of the retail game??


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Is the premium membership a separate purchase ON TOP of the retail game??


Yes.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Is the premium membership a separate purchase ON TOP of the retail game??


Yup.


----------



## calavera

good god thats a lot. But it's worth it I'm sure.


----------



## pn0yb0i

Just placed my order for GMG, paid using Paypal. Still waiting for my key...


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pn0yb0i*
> 
> Just placed my order for GMG, paid using Paypal. Still waiting for my key...


A lot of us are waiting. Contact support and see what they say about it.


----------



## calavera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pn0yb0i*
> 
> Just placed my order for GMG, paid using Paypal. Still waiting for my key...


Same here. Won't really have time to play until end of December so I feel kinda stupid.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pn0yb0i*
> 
> Just placed my order for GMG, paid using Paypal. Still waiting for my key...


Really? I got mine in email right away


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Really? I got mine in email right away


when did you order it? Today?


----------



## Krazee

Yesterday


----------



## MattGordon

yeah, the issue is with people purchasing today. Seems like it's not just the people here, people over on /VG/ BF4 gen have issues too.


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> You guys wait until the last minute like everyone else and then complain about the issues that inevitably pop up as a result.
> 
> Origin lied. It said available at 9pm, and it's now 1030pm. Was hoping to get some time in before falling asleep.


I'm not complaining. I'll be up when it's done regardless. Just playing some Pokemon X while I wait.


----------



## mumyoryu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Origin lied. It said available at 9pm, and it's now 1030pm. Was hoping to get some time in before falling asleep.


Im guessing it means PDT time. Mine says 9PM as well and i've got about an hour to wait

@ Those that ordered from GMG and havent received their keys yet - my key appeared in the order confirmation screen o_0. Is the game appearing in your Settings > Games tab in the GMG website?


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

Well the campaign was pretty short, but overall i liked it. Don't worry, i won't spoil anything i just thought i would say that the games single player campaign is only about 4-5 hours long.


----------



## pn0yb0i

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> when did you order it? Today?


I ordered it today, about one hour ago from this post.


----------



## the0ne30




----------



## Emu105

By the time this is up its even lower 



Also who is going to be playing on the OCN server at 12? add me on origin RaguMaster


----------



## Shaded War

Keep getting random crashes every 20 mins or so. some appcrash others just stop responding. hopefully theres a patch upon release in an hour.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> By the time this is up its even lower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also who is going to be playing on the OCN server at 12? add me on origin RaguMaster


OCN has a bf4 server already?


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> By the time this is up its even lower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also who is going to be playing on the OCN server at 12? add me on origin RaguMaster
> 
> 
> 
> OCN has a bf4 server already?
Click to expand...

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/2cf08d8f-4c42-41af-86c4-01046ebfe584/Overclock-net-Battlefield-4/


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/2cf08d8f-4c42-41af-86c4-01046ebfe584/Overclock-net-Battlefield-4/


Oh cool! I'll jump on that as soon as GMG decides to give me my key... that I paid for and have been charged for... almost 2 hours ago..


----------



## iPDrop

Shot Docs played our first official BF4 Scrim. a 4v4 Defuse on Paracel Storm. We won 4-2 verse The Collective. Video will be up later. It was very fun, the game plays just like counter-strike!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Shot Docs played our first official BF4 Scrim. a 4v4 Defuse on Paracel Storm. We won 4-2 verse The Collective. Video will be up later. It was very fun, the game plays just like counter-strike!


Nice.


----------



## ntherblast

Just beat the campaign my body is ready for multiplayer


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Just beat the campaign my body is ready for multiplayer


How long was it?


----------



## iCrap

my origin shows the game unlocks tomorrow at noon? what am i missing here? And how are some of you guys already playing now?


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> How long was it?


7 missions took me 4-5hrs


----------



## Crowe98

Recently pre-ordered the Deluxe Edition of BF4 on PC, cost me $98 (AUD) plus i get real metal BF4 dogtags.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Just beat the campaign my body is ready for multiplayer


Can we get a list of single-player unlocks?


----------



## iCrap

How are you already playing singleplayer? Mine is locked still.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Can we get a list of single-player unlocks?


Go to your character profile click assignments and scroll all the way down
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> How are you already playing singleplayer? Mine is locked still.


Used a vpn. Gonna have to replay some missions because it kept dropping the connection with battlelog so I didn't get credit for beating them


----------



## djriful

I'm going to pick up my copy at local store tomorrow morning.


----------



## Shurr

Hey guys so maybe you all can help me with a problem im having 10min before the bf4 launch. So after beta I bought the game..or so i though..I really bought the premium pack with all the dlc and not the base game( so much for reading in all my excitement) so now I just bought the base game...but the dlc stuff isnt showing up anywhere. How do I know if its applied. My gf who is sitting right next to me at the bottom of the info page has all the dlc, I just have the china rising from purchasing all DE.

Anyone know what I should do?


----------



## c0ld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Oh cool! I'll jump on that as soon as GMG decides to give me my key... that I paid for and have been charged for... almost 2 hours ago..


I am on the same boat waiting for the key, did you use the coupon?


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0ld*
> 
> I am on the same boat waiting for the key, did you use the coupon?


yes.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0ld*
> 
> I am on the same boat waiting for the key, did you use the coupon?


Same boat no coupon. First key was instant.. second isn't, had I known I would've just paypal'd my friend the cash to buy it on origin...


----------



## opty165

See you on the battlefield!

QuantumLogic...


----------



## Emu105

See you in the battlefield!


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> Hey guys so maybe you all can help me with a problem im having 10min before the bf4 launch. So after beta I bought the game..or so i though..I really bought the premium pack with all the dlc and not the base game( so much for reading in all my excitement) so now I just bought the base game...but the dlc stuff isnt showing up anywhere. How do I know if its applied. My gf who is sitting right next to me at the bottom of the info page has all the dlc, I just have the china rising from purchasing all DE.
> 
> Anyone know what I should do?


EA support but good luck with that :/


----------



## bvsbutthd101

thanks gamingtitan for not sending me my key yet


----------



## IAmDay




----------



## cribbett123

God Damn the single player AI is about stupidest I've ever seen in a game. They wont shoot at anything unless you tell them to. they wont enter rooms when you open doors, and half the time when you do tell them to shoot, THEY WON'T ENTER THE ROOM UNTIL YOU'VE CLEARED IT!! Ugh, I guess I shouldn't complain, buying BF for the single player is like watching porn for the acting.....


----------



## ihatelolcats

can you turn on friendly fire in sp?


----------



## c0ld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> yes.


I am getting no more keys available, why would they process my order then?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Seems like the game is unplayable, I'm seeing strobe lights everywhere. I'm dizzy.......


----------



## Pridefighter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> thanks gamingtitan for not sending me my key yet


Same but they should be given to us soon.


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pridefighter*
> 
> Same but they should be given to us soon.


I hope so


----------



## theturbofd

Got called a bad word because I'm level 7 -_- And they say BF community is better than CODs LOL


----------



## james8

so excited im getting my copy and a 2nd HD 7870 tomorrow 

can anyone comment on crossfire performance?

also, can anyone check if your fire&zoom buttons are switched on the mouse (reversed mouse button in windows and in game) is there a problem with tank gunner seat guns firing weird?


----------



## iCrap

Im just getting an error saying client closed down connection for every server i join... any ideas?


----------



## ntherblast

The hell I can't bind my mouse 4/5 on my deathadder trying to bind 1 of them for voip.. I've tried other keys on my keyboard they work


----------



## IAmDay

Game keeps crashing........


----------



## Mbalmer

I have windows 7, 64bit...what do I want to play on. x64, or x86?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

I guess its going to be awhile until they fix the bugs. I was able to get in but getting the strobe light effects.


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> I have windows 7, 64bit...what do I want to play on. x64, or x86?


64


----------



## Mbalmer

Thanks...rep added...I guess I don't understand why not x86..I have x86 programs, right??

Another day..anyway..thanks.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0ld*
> 
> I am getting no more keys available, why would they process my order then?


I have no idea.

It's like they took our money, but forgot to tell us "we're out of stock, but don't worry, we'll take your money anyways







!"

Pretty upset right now.


----------



## GoEz

where is de hardcore mode


----------



## WiLd FyeR

is it or did the graphics get worse? seems like i'm playing COD


----------



## MURDoctrine

So using my sig rig. No OC on my GPU atm and running win 7 64bit. I'm getting rainbow colored strobing texture artifacts on objects. Using the official driver from last week. Downloading the one from tonight right now to see if it fixes this. Anyone else have windows 7 64bit and a gtx670 having the same issues?


----------



## rubicsphere

I just received my gaming titans key


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> So using my sig rig. No OC on my GPU atm and running win 7 64bit. I'm getting rainbow colored strobing texture artifacts on objects. Using the official driver from last week. Downloading the one from tonight right now to see if it fixes this. Anyone else have windows 7 64bit and a gtx670 having the same issues?


Same issues and have the current driver installed. Have a Titan. Let me know if that solves the issue.

What you think about the game so far? I'm not liking it at all, gameplay and graphics is horrible.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prospectjp*
> 
> well you did use a vpn to start playing earlier


Not my fault they just didn't want to do the same


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Same issues and have the current driver installed. Have a Titan.


Hmm going to do a clean install with this driver and test. If that doesn't work I'm going to attempt a repair through origin.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cribbett123*
> 
> God Damn the single player AI is about stupidest I've ever seen in a game. They wont shoot at anything unless you tell them to. they wont enter rooms when you open doors, and half the time when you do tell them to shoot, THEY WON'T ENTER THE ROOM UNTIL YOU'VE CLEARED IT!! Ugh, I guess I shouldn't complain, buying BF for the single player is like watching porn for the acting.....


Should try Multiplayer,

Make sure you stand behind them and tell them to move ahead, let them be your meatshield. If your teammate died, sit and wait to spawn on you. If they idle afk sniper. Just Friendly Fire them, or do votekick on them for being lazy. Got to be careful with that command, they are pretty smart AI, the seek to kill pretty much, they sometime don't follow any objective and go solo. You will have to type in CAP and yell at them to cooperate with you. If you have VOIP, just yell at them.

That's the downside of those AI in Multiplayer. Sometime, some AI hacks and get the upper advantage over your team.


----------



## Iamanerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Same issues and have the current driver installed. Have a Titan. Let me know if that solves the issue.
> 
> What you think about the game so far? I'm not liking it at all, gameplay and graphics is horrible.


Personally I'm liking it better then BF3, it feels more refined to me and the graphics are top notch at 1440p with my 290x so far. Did you play BF3? Just curious as gameplay is pretty similar but more refined.


----------



## iCrap

This is so broken









Client closed down connection.... nothing i do fixes this error. Damnit.


----------



## Mad Pistol

DICE did some SERIOUS optimization between the beta and final release.

I'm running 1920x1200, full ultra settings, and I'm averaging 45-50 fps. If I knock it down to high settings, I average 65fps!

Lots of fun so far.


----------



## pn0yb0i

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> I have no idea.
> 
> It's like they took our money, but forgot to tell us "we're out of stock, but don't worry, we'll take your money anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !"
> 
> Pretty upset right now.


Can someone show us what the email looks like (with key blurred out) from GNG?


----------



## olllian

Why dose my game keep crashing after a wile playing? I don't even get a full game going and it frezzes up


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamanerd*
> 
> Personally I'm liking it better then BF3, it feels more refined to me and the graphics are top notch at 1440p with my 290x so far. Did you play BF3? Just curious as gameplay is pretty similar but more refined.


First impressing of BF3, great game. First impressing of BF4, Feels like COD Black OPS. I don't even see the recoil.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olllian*
> 
> Why dose my game keep crashing after a wile playing? I don't even get a full game going and it frezzes up


Relax, that's how the server is for the first couple of months.


----------



## Strileckifunk

Playing with 1440p on Ultra 4x MSAA and not dipping before 50 FPS. Game looks incredible, definitely a step up from the beta.


----------



## theturbofd

Sucks that the netcode sucks worse than BF3 :/ Man I'm usually around 15ms to 50 ms and my god i've never died around corners and was 1 shot so many times in my life.


----------



## th3illusiveman

So, how does this run on Quad Cores? I remember my i5 2500k @4.4Ghz was constantly pegged at 95% utilization during the Beta with tons of stuttering.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Anyone experiencing the rainbow texture flickering/artifacting and using an nvidia card get the newest drivers. It fixed my 670 and talked to several people in the servers. All on nvidia official drivers from the 21st were having this effect/issue. They confirmed along with myself that it fixed it. Hope it works for others as well.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> So, how does this run on Quad Cores? I remember my i5 2500k @4.4Ghz was constantly pegged at 95% utilization during the Beta with tons of stuttering.


It runs like butter now. My I7 930 @ 3.8 and gtx 670 at stock FTW clocks is seeing 45-80 fps on full ultra settings at 1080p.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoEz*
> 
> where is de hardcore mode


Lol you like to camp I see.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

well im gonna get a refund I think. I dont like how the vehicles are now with the reloads and also my i5 is stuck @ 100% cpu usage bottlenecking my xfire setup making it run like crap.

Im not gonna get a new cpu for one game when it runs 100% of everything else @ amazing fps


----------



## Clawbog

Is there anywhere I could buy the game for a discounted price? I really don't feel like paying $60 for this.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> well im gonna get a refund I think. I dont like how the vehicles are now with the reloads and also my i5 is stuck @ 100% cpu usage bottlenecking my xfire setup making it run like crap.
> 
> Im not gonna get a new cpu for one game when it runs 100% of everything else @ amazing fps


You are mad a game actual uses cpu properly?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog*
> 
> Is there anywhere I could buy the game for a discounted price? I really don't feel like paying $60 for this.


They should have it on sale in a year or 2. BF3 is still playable and better looking game than BF4 as of now.


----------



## calavera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog*
> 
> Is there anywhere I could buy the game for a discounted price? I really don't feel like paying $60 for this.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1437271/gmg-battlefield-4-new-20-off-code/0_20

Although I'm still waiting on my key. Probably won't get it til tomorrow or something.


----------



## olllian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Relax, that's how the server is for the first couple of months.


It says game stop working and I have to hit task manager I don't get kicked from a server.


----------



## NV43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog*
> 
> Is there anywhere I could buy the game for a discounted price? I really don't feel like paying $60 for this.


It's currently on sale 20% off on greenmangaming. Info here


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> well im gonna get a refund I think. I dont like how the vehicles are now with the reloads and also my i5 is stuck @ 100% cpu usage bottlenecking my xfire setup making it run like crap.
> 
> Im not gonna get a new cpu for one game when it runs 100% of everything else @ amazing fps


They still have that issue hey? Well you can count me out until they sort it. Absolutely 0 reason an i5 shouldn't be able to run this game like butter.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> Lol you like to camp I see.


BF4 sniping is much harder now. But I'm always the runner sniper with 4x scope or 3.4 scope, stealthy.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> well im gonna get a refund I think. I dont like how the vehicles are now with the reloads and also my i5 is stuck @ 100% cpu usage bottlenecking my xfire setup making it run like crap.
> 
> Im not gonna get a new cpu for one game when it runs 100% of everything else @ amazing fps


Wait... how is this a bad thing? Your CPU is great, but apparently BF4 demands a little more for multi-card setups. It's not a big deal. Just enjoy the game.









For everyone asking, an i5 3570k runs BF4 buttery smooth. No issues at all. Please be happy guys.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> You are mad a game actual uses cpu properly?


properly? there is no reason my cpu should be bottlenecked
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Wait... how is this a bad thing? Your CPU is great, but apparently BF4 demands a little more for multi-card setups. It's not a big deal. Just enjoy the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For everyone asking, an i5 3570k runs BF4 buttery smooth. No issues at all. Please be happy guys.


Rigfht ill enjoy it @ a low of 45 fps.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> well im gonna get a refund I think. I dont like how the vehicles are now with the reloads and also my i5 is stuck @ 100% cpu usage bottlenecking my xfire setup making it run like crap.
> 
> Im not gonna get a new cpu for one game when it runs 100% of everything else @ amazing fps


soo tanks are still limited to 4 shells? SO DUMB.

As to the 3570k, I was able to run 5760x1080 JUST FINE on max settings w/ my 4.7 3570k w/ two titans.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> soo tanks are still limited to 4 shells? SO DUMB.
> 
> As to the 3570k, I was able to run 5760x1080 JUST FINE on max settings w/ my 4.7 3570k w/ two titans.


yeah me and another lav had a 10 minute fight...... LOL

and idk man im @ 4.5 and I cant run at 2560x1440 and my cpu is locked to 100% gpu2 runs @ 100% gpu1 runs @ 45 and I cant get good fps unless I run on low.

I can run metro last light which is more demanding graphically @ 100+fps some times.... lol idk what is up with the cpu useage in these 64man servers why should the amount of people in the server max my cpu out. Someone explain it to me


----------



## xutnubu

Can anyone tell me what's you BL plugin version please?

I still can't play the game because I can't install the plugin 2.3.0_119


----------



## CallsignVega

Game graphics and smoothness with the new NVIDIA drivers are great.

Campaign cutscenes are terrible and the in-game "action scenes" are so over the top it's laughable.

This game is definitely CPU limited. My Titans are only at 50 % usage with everything on Ultra, yet my 5 GHz 6-core is only putting out like 70-80 FPS in some areas. Pretty lame.


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> yeah me and another lav had a 10 minute fight...... LOL
> 
> and idk man im @ 4.5 and I cant run at 2560x1440 and my cpu is locked to 100% gpu2 runs @ 100% gpu1 runs @ 45 and I cant get good fps unless I run on low.
> 
> I can run metro last light which is more demanding graphically @ 100+fps some times.... lol idk what is up with the cpu useage in these 64man servers why should the amount of people in the server max my cpu out. Someone explain it to me


Have you tried the latest AMD beta drivers just released few hours ago? Fixed a lot of problems. Also 20% increase in crossfire


----------



## HardwareDecoder

didnt help much at all since im cpu bottlenecked due to poor coding


----------



## Versa

gg on OCN Server, also EmperorVersa in-game name if didn't catch it







Add me up and let's squad up


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> properly? there is no reason my cpu should be bottlenecked
> Rigfht ill enjoy it @ a low of 45 fps.


Maybe cause the game makes use of more than 4 cores.

I bet my cpu wont be maxed out.


----------



## Dart06

This is taking so long to download for me. zzzzzzzzzzzz

Must be a lot of people downloading. My connection keeps fluctuating download speed on Origin. Sometimes 500KBps and sometimes it's 2MBps.

Need to hurry.


----------



## amd655




----------



## Pridefighter

Just got my key from Gaming Titans. Downloading will take a while...


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> Maybe cause the game makes use of more than 4 cores.
> 
> I bet my cpu wont be maxed out.


Oh give it a rest already... Sandy bridge ran BF3 just fine with lots of juice left in the tank. BF4 has no reason not to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pridefighter*
> 
> Just got my key from Gaming Titans. Downloading will take a while...


is this some sort of spam? i swear this is the third time i've seen this type of post.


----------



## amd655

Bencher... i5 2500k and when my GTX 480 was still working.


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1437271/gmg-battlefield-4-new-20-off-code/0_20
> 
> Although I'm still waiting on my key. Probably won't get it til tomorrow or something.


I am trying to buy it there but I keep getting this error:
"Oops, we cannot compute! Can you please check your card details and enter them again? Thanks."

Even when I try buying it via Paypal....


----------



## Jaxis

Gtx 560 ti... cant even adjust video settings.. now that's depressing lol


----------



## Pridefighter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> is this some sort of spam? i swear this is the third time i've seen this type of post.


Jeez. I was just letting people know that keys are being issued. Many people were worried and waiting. No need to get upset.


----------



## Mad Pistol

When I was playing on a BF4 64 man conquest server earlier, my FX 8320 @ 4.6Ghz was maxing out at 60-65% usage, so the game still isn't perfect. It scales across cores, but not as well as you may think. That's why I think the i5 3570k should still be a great CPU for this game.

I'll test it out on my wife's 3570k rig tomorrow to check. We'll see what happens.


----------



## ski-bum

The game seems to be using all six cores of my Sandy-bridge. First game I've seen do that.


----------



## ninjaturtletavo

Yo guys, Each time I start playing MP the map has like trees, some buidling, and other objects flickering like neon pink green and blue colors? Anyone have nay idea what it could be?


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaxis*
> 
> Gtx 560 ti... cant even adjust video settings.. now that's depressing lol


Have you installd the latest drivers, one was just released today


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjaturtletavo*
> 
> Yo guys, Each time I start playing MP the map has like trees, some buidling, and other objects flickering like neon pink green and blue colors? Anyone have nay idea what it could be?


Did you drugged acid on your computer?

Just kidding.

Bad overclock on your card? Looks like memory issues.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> DICE did some SERIOUS optimization between the beta and final release.
> 
> I'm running 1920x1200, full ultra settings, and I'm averaging 45-50 fps. If I knock it down to high settings, I average 65fps!
> 
> Lots of fun so far.


^this
I'm running 1080p on ultra minus AA and Post AA because my GPU is a wuss and I'm getting 60+ fps.
When I first launched into a server I still had my beta settings and I was doing 120+ FPS average o_o
At least double my beta FPS.
I'm going to try and upgrade to windows 8.1 tomorrow to see what differences there are if any.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog*
> 
> I am trying to buy it there but I keep getting this error:
> "Oops, we cannot compute! Can you please check your card details and enter them again? Thanks."
> 
> Even when I try buying it via Paypal....


Your bank locked your account.
You can call them and tell them to unlock it but from what I have read on the last few pages GMG is out of keys.


----------



## ninjaturtletavo

I'll try that see how it goes, I have GTX780 TF...


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> ^this
> I'm running 1080p on ultra minus AA and Post AA because my GPU is a wuss and I'm getting 60+ fps.
> When I first launched into a server I still had my beta settings and I was doing 120+ FPS average o_o
> At least double my beta FPS.
> I'm going to try and upgrade to windows 8.1 tomorrow to see what differences there are if any.


I'll play at 1080p on all low to try and achieve 120fps. I'd much rather have that than fancy pretty graphics anyway. I love my 120hz monitors.

I was only at around 50-60fps in the beta.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjaturtletavo*
> 
> Yo guys, Each time I start playing MP the map has like trees, some buidling, and other objects flickering like neon pink green and blue colors? Anyone have nay idea what it could be?


Try the latest drivers that JUST released tonight (the 28th). AMD got a batch as well from what I have read. Nvidia cards were having this same issue and the driver fixed it for me and several others I've played with on servers. Hope it helps.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> Try the latest drivers that JUST released tonight (the 28th). AMD got a batch as well from what I have read. Nvidia cards were having this same issue and the driver fixed it for me and several others I've played with on servers. Hope it helps.


I did, its a game engine issue it bottlenecks i5 on 64 man server, terrible coding or something. It isn't genuine load it is something wrong in the game they even said so when the beta was done that the cpu use shouldn't be so high


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> ^this
> I'm running 1080p on ultra minus AA and Post AA because my GPU is a wuss and I'm getting 60+ fps.
> When I first launched into a server I still had my beta settings and I was doing 120+ FPS average o_o
> At least double my beta FPS.
> I'm going to try and upgrade to windows 8.1 tomorrow to see what differences there are if any.
> Your bank locked your account.
> You can call them and tell them to unlock it but from what I have read on the last few pages GMG is out of keys.


It did not, card works fine on Amazon, just ordered some house supplies to test it.

It isn't accepting my Paypal payment either. (paypal balance, not card)


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Oh give it a rest already... Sandy bridge ran BF3 just fine with lots of juice left in the tank. BF4 has no reason not to.
> is this some sort of spam? i swear this is the third time i've seen this type of post.


Sorry but we are ralking about bf4 not bf3.


----------



## 8-Ball

Started playing this on my 7970. Ultra preset. Wow...I must say this is pretty damn optimized. Credits to dice. I wonder how much better it will be with mantle.


----------



## ninjaturtletavo

Yea I installed and have restarted already, I have this screenshot I took real quick but it's alot worse, I mean like any type of trree light pole things like that and some buildings flicker like crazy with neon colors, I mean it would be awesome if I was high or something but not in the mood lol. Notice the tress colors its like that but its also on the tree top part on leaves but I caught it without the color.


----------



## ninjaturtletavo

You know what, I guess I didnt install latest driver, let you guys know...


----------



## GoEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> Lol you like to camp I see.


its not camping its i dont need a full clip in the body, health regen, vehcile regen, etc...


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> Sorry but we are ralking about bf4 not bf3.


I guess you missed my video?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Bencher... i5 2500k and when my GTX 480 was still working.


----------



## Shaded War

Opened all my battlepacks for the night before going to bed..


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> Opened all my battlepacks for the night before going to bed..


LOL BOX CUTTER UNLOCKED FTW!


----------



## Angrychair

I'm getting random game crashes where the sound just loops and the game is frozen, ending the process in task manager works but this is bumming me out. at least I know I won't be the only one.


----------



## Blackops_2

Ran fine for the little bit i played on my sig rig, but i had to study so i couldn't get on long. Anyone try it on some older configs like my backup rig?

Q9550 @ 3.4
4Gb DDR2 800 4-4-4-12/2T
470 @ 700/1750

The beta was unplayable on it.


----------



## theturbofd

This game is too easy :/


----------



## Angrychair

I'm getting really good FPS max settings 1920x1200 on my 680 classified sli setup, 80-180 fps.

and tahts good to hear Blackops, because my backup/gf's house rig is a q9550 stock with 4GB ram and a 580 Classified.


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8-Ball*
> 
> Started playing this on my 7970. Ultra preset. Wow...I must say this is pretty damn optimized. Credits to dice. I wonder how much better it will be with mantle.


What kind of FPS you averaging?


----------



## Strileckifunk

Heard people across all different servers complain about "neon lights." Glad to say I don't have that issues, but I do get random red dots on surfaces sometimes. Also while on the map with the snowy outside (can't think of the name) I noticed white specs pop up all over the walls inside. Maybe could be a glitch with the particle effects from outside, but it scared me enough to think it was some sort of artifacting and lowered my OC a tad.


----------



## MattGordon

Can anyone comment on optimization when it comes to the 760? Or at least someone who has a comparable rig to mine?

Still no key from gmg. I guess I'll be playing in morning with you guys and not tonight.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> I'm getting really good FPS max settings 1920x1200 on my 680 classified sli setup, 80-180 fps.
> 
> and tahts good to hear Blackops, because my backup/gf's house rig is a q9550 stock with 4GB ram and a 580 Classified.


I think you misread that's what i was asking if anyone had success on older setups? The beta was completely unplayable on it. My sig rig runs fine but it's rocking an 8320 @ 4.5ghz and a 7970 @ 1125/1575.


----------



## Strileckifunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> What kind of FPS you averaging?


Also running with a 7970 using ultra on everything and 2X MSAA and 2560x1440. Never really drop below 50 FPS. Average maybe 55-50


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strileckifunk*
> 
> Also running with a 7970 using ultra on everything and 2X MSAA and 2560x1440. Never really drop below 50 FPS. Average maybe 55-50


7970 Clocks?


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> didnt help much at all since im cpu bottlenecked due to poor coding


I'm using a i5 [email protected] with 760sli and am averaging 100fps ultra 1080p. You are running a higher resolution than me with twice the pixel count so perhaps your fps are correct?

I'm running the game on Windows 8.1 as it runs like crap for me on Windows 7. I get 20-30 more fps in W8.1 compared to W7. What OS are you running?


----------



## Strileckifunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> 7970 Clocks?


Dialed it down to 1170 on the core and 1625 on the memory.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> I'm using a i5 [email protected] with 760sli and am averaging 100fps ultra 1080p. You are running a higher resolution than me with twice the pixel count so perhaps your fps are correct?
> 
> I'm running the game on Windows 8.1 as it runs like crap for me on Windows 7. 5I get 20-30 more fps in W8.1 compares to W7. What OS are you running?


Beta ran like a wet dream on Win 8 compared to 7 for me.


----------



## Yvese

The VRAM usage is insane. 3.7GB usage on Ultra 1080p. It's actually crashed on me a few times saying I was out of memory =/

Also still getting near 100% CPU usage and 70% GPU usage in CF







. Using latest 13.11b7 drivers.


----------



## Brulf

How are people playing dosn't come out where i am till tomorrow


----------



## greg8west

I was afraid the game would run poorly but its flying on a fresh windows 8.1 install. All max never drops below 40 about 50 on average!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> I'm using a i5 [email protected] with 760sli and am averaging 100fps ultra 1080p. You are running a higher resolution than me with twice the pixel count so perhaps your fps are correct?
> 
> I'm running the game on Windows 8.1 as it runs like crap for me on Windows 7. I get 20-30 more fps in W8.1 compared to W7. What OS are you running?


it is a cpu bottleneck cpu is locked @ 100% and one gpu only goes to 40%


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> it is a cpu bottleneck cpu is locked @ 100% and one gpu only goes to 40%


BF4 recommends Win 8, you are using Win 7.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> BF4 recommends Win 8, you are using Win 7.


I bet that is the problem.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> BF4 recommends Win 8, you are using Win 7.


Yet i'm on windows 7 with no problems? Shouldn't have to buy into windows 8 to run BF4 that's absurd regardless of what they recommend. They need to do something about this. They're already charging 60$ for the game 50$ for premium and they want you to go out and pay 160+ for a new OS? I see fixes coming, or i would hope.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Yet i'm on windows 7 with no problems? Shouldn't have to buy into windows 8 to run BF4 that's absurd regardless of what they recommend. They need to do something about this. They're already charging 60$ for the game 50$ for premium and they want you to go out and pay 160+ for a new OS? I see fixes coming, or i would hope.


Well all my issues went away from win 7 to win 8 back in beta.


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Well all my issues went away from win 7 to win 8 back in beta.


Yeah, some people were getting 15-20 FPS increases but the beta was crappily optimized.


----------



## Mbalmer

what program are you running to see your gpu and memory usage. Precision x with riva isn't working for me.


----------



## Angrychair

I was skeptical of w8, I tried it on backup rig, crashed a lot, but backup rig is finnicky. I waited a year and installed it on its on hard drive in my main rig and kept old harddrive with windows 7 in case....and have never looked back, 8 is great.

I keep crashing randomly, I just reinstalled the latest drivers and going to try with sli disabled. if it still crashes, I'm reverting to last driver release and going from there.

From what people in my clan are saying, it's running a lot better for them than the beta did and claim equivalent fps to BF3 one guy said he was getting even more than in bf3 on the same hardware.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Well all my issues went away from win 7 to win 8 back in beta.


I understand that but you shouldn't of had to switch is my point, it's absurd at least on their part to try to imply you need to switch. They need to fix the problem.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I understand that but you shouldn't of had to switch is my point, it's absurd at least on their part to try to imply you need to switch. They need to fix the problem.


Well it is like having GTX 680 recommended, but you want your 2900 pro to run it on Ultra.


----------



## theturbofd

My god I've been checking levelcap out and I must say... does he ever leave vehicles?


----------



## Yvese

Is anyone else getting this? My VRAM is going nuts:



It's causing my game to crash with an out of memory message =/


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> Is anyone else getting this? My VRAM is going nuts:


Drivers or game bug, not exactly surprising for a BF game upon release


----------



## CannedBullets

So, 100 ranks instead of 45 (excluding the higher ranks for Colonel). Yeah I'm hoping its not too hard to progress, because officer ranks look cooler than enlisted ranks. And the Officer rank in BF4 is level 50.

Also, how taxing is the game if I only have 8 GBs? I'll be playing on a mix of high and medium with Textures being the only "Ultra" setting. Yeah, with more games becoming x64 I may need to upgrade to 16 gBs faster than I thought. Good thing I have a GU with 4 GB vram also.

Yeah, Nvidia released new WHQL drivers today also. 331.65, which is kinda weird because the last WHQL (331.58) was just released a little over a week ago.


----------



## Dart06

I'm getting between 100-120fps with everything on low at 1080p with a single 670. No AA. No major spikes. Pretty smooth.

My 2500k is at 4.5ghz.

Using 331.4 drivers, no issues.


----------



## amd655

LOL @ 4GB on GTX 770, the GPU will run out before your Vram will, unless you use a 3-way SLi setup.

8GB should be just fine, but there is not enough data yet to back my claim.


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> LOL @ 4GB on GTX 770, the GPU will run out before your Vram will, unless you use a 3-way SLi setup.
> 
> 8GB should be just fine, but there is not enough data yet to back my claim.


lol really? I thought a GTX 770 would last me for a couple years. Yeah someone on the last page said Ultra used as much as 3.7 GB of vram and during the beta having everything on Ultra used as much as 10 GBs of RAM. Then again the beta was poorly optimized. Yeah, I may need to upgrade to a Steamroller 8-core in the future, and 16 GBs of RAM.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> lol really? I thought a GTX 770 would last me for a couple years. Yeah someone on the last page said Ultra used as much as 3.7 GB of vram and during the beta having everything on Ultra used as much as 10 GBs of RAM. Then again the beta was poorly optimized. Yeah, I may need to upgrade to a Steamroller 8-core in the future, and 16 GBs of RAM.


I am sure the 770 will last you a really good while, but the 4GB of Vram really does not shine when a game needs GPU power such as BF4, however a game like Skyrim where it just fills Vram, will use it.


----------



## xutnubu

Can someone please provide me the full number version for the Battlelog plugin?

The one I can download right now is the 2.3.0_119


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I am sure the 770 will last you a really good while, but the 4GB of Vram really does not shine when a game needs GPU power such as BF4, however a game like Skyrim where it just fills Vram, will use it.


Yeah, I got the 4 GB version because of Skyrim's texture mods.


----------



## opty165

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> it is a cpu bottleneck cpu is locked @ 100% and one gpu only goes to 40%


So you're pushing Crossfire 7950's at 1440p, on a quad core i5? And you're complaining that in a 64 man server your CPU is maxed at 100% with GPU1 at 100% and GPU2 at 40%?

Sounds normal to me for what you're trying to do. Even back with BF3 it was known that a 6+ core CPU helps out a lot in large 64 player matches. Seems like the second card can't keep up with just a quad core. Try lowering your resolution down to 1080p and seeing if it helps your CPU usage. I've run the beta on an i5 and at my work, and it was never pegged at 100%. Granted I don't have crossfire at either my work or here at home, and I use Windows 8.1 on both machines. I honestly can't comment on the performance gains from switching from 7 to 8/8.1, but maybe you should explore that too. Seems to be enough evidence so far to warrant it.


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Can someone please provide me the full number version for the Battlelog plugin?
> 
> The one I can download right now is the 2.3.0_119


Mine says 2.3.0 and that is it.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> I'm getting between 100-120fps with everything on low at 1080p with a single 670. No AA. No major spikes. Pretty smooth.
> 
> My 2500k is at 4.5ghz.
> 
> Using 331.4 drivers, no issues.


You should be getting more. I'm everything low 1080 on a GTX 470 and I get 80-100....


----------



## F4ze0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> Is anyone else getting this? My VRAM is going nuts:
> 
> 
> 
> It's causing my game to crash with an out of memory message =/


Mine is having the same crash. Direct3D out of memory.


----------



## Timu

The campaign is a mess...crashing, sound problems, glitches and now a huge glitch where I have to restart the entire mission because when I load my save I end up through the water in the mission and can't get back on land.


----------



## opty165

Just cranked everything up to Ultra @ 1080P 144hz, my 7970 is at 1050/1575, FX8350 at 4.8Ghz, and the lowest I've seen so far is 60fps. More then enjoyable for me! but I'm still considering picking up a second card soon...Or maybe just a single 290x at the beginning of year.


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Can someone please provide me the full number version for the Battlelog plugin?
> 
> The one I can download right now is the 2.3.0_119
> 
> 
> 
> Mine says 2.3.0 and that is it.
Click to expand...

Thanks.

OMG I finally figured out why I couldn't play.

I saw a thread here on OCN about that malware Cryptolocker or something, so I followed a guide to prevent it, which basically denies access to run executables in the AppData folder, so the Battlelog plugin wasn't installing properly!

Now it's working fine. 4 hours troubleshooting this. Time to play!


----------



## Timu

Oh and so far in the campaign highest VRAM I seen is 2287MB.


----------



## 98uk

Hey guys, about to pickup some G.Skill 2400mhz RAM. Can anyone advise on whether 8GB is enough, or do I need 16gb?

BF4 will be the most taxing thing I do on my PC...


----------



## Angrychair

yeah the most vram i am seeing is sub 2.5GB

sadly even with SLI disabled my game still crashes. goodbye 331.65's


----------



## opty165

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Hey guys, about to pickup some G.Skill 2400mhz RAM. Can anyone advise on whether 8GB is enough, or do I need 16gb?
> 
> BF4 will be the most taxing thing I do on my PC...


I'm running 8GB of Samsung wonder ram @ 1866mhz currently. BF4 seems to have no issue. Ram usage is probably about in the 60%+ range. If the price is right, then go for 16GB, but 8 will be more then fine.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opty165*
> 
> I'm running 8GB of Samsung wonder ram @ 1866mhz currently. BF4 seems to have no issue. Ram usage is probably about in the 60%+ range. If the price is right, then go for 16GB, but 8 will be more then fine.


Cheers, the right price is the cheap price... no point having 8GB sitting there doing nowt









Hopefully get a few more FPS going from 1600mhz to 2400mhz.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

WOWWWWW So I have the hard copy of the game and it's only at 29% and still on disc 1. Says 1 hr 40 mins left. Why is this going so slow?!?!?!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> WOWWWWW So I have the hard copy of the game and it's only at 29% and still on disc 1. Says 1 hr 40 mins left. Why is this going so slow?!?!?!


Damn son i told you to upgrade that damn floppy drive.

No bacon for you tonight!


----------



## 98uk

Well, my BF4 key from Gaming Titans arrived and just ordered my new kit! Just waiting for my PC to arrive in this country so I can actually play :s


----------



## ImJJames

Okay tested so far, running 2x 7850's on FX [email protected], using latest beta drivers released today on Windows 7 pro 64bit

Averages
1080P ULTRA MAX 4x MSAA 80+FPS Average

CPU Usage: 65%
GPU Usage: 75%
VRAM Usage: 1.75GB

There is a problem though, after playing a while my game crashes with a direct X error saying I ran out of VRAM memory...I did some researching and seems like a tons of people are getting same thing. Hopefully next driver update or game patch fixes this soon.

EDIT: I heard reinstalling direct X may fix this, will try tomorrow I am tired now.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

I'm running the game at everything ultra max setting @ 1920x1080 no frame rate issues and no problems on my old system, except a server timeout once in a while. If you computer is locking up/crashing, your overclock is probably not stable. This game and BF3 will crash/lock up/blue screen your computer fairly quickly because of that.


----------



## OTR joeyTminus

Anyone playing on a gtx 780m with windows 7? If so what fps are u getting and what drivers are u using? Thanks.


----------



## The-racer

Anyone can confirm the VPN mod?
Anyone playing in Europe?


----------



## RexKobra

I would like to say that this release has been a pleasant surprise. I was thinking that I was going to run into a multitude of issues on release day, but I've yet to experience any issues.

The game looks amazing. It really puts BF3 to shame when played on ultra. The water is the best video game water that I have ever seen. The natural surroundings such as trees and foliage are spot on.

Compared to BF3 the play mechanics have been tightened, and everything feels much more precise.

I am happy to report that many buildings can be taken completely down, and environmental damage plays a major role, depending on the map and game mode.

Oh,and the M416 is amazing.

All and all I am extremely happy with the game and it performance.

If you play online, add me : RexKobra


----------



## Ratjack

I keep getting some nasty frame rate dips. Not sure if its because of windows 7 or what.....


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> I would like to say that this release has been a pleasant surprise. I was thinking that I was going to run into a multitude of issues on release day, but I've yet to experience any issues.
> 
> The game looks amazing. It really puts BF3 to shame when played on ultra. The water is the best video game water that I have ever seen. The natural surroundings such as trees and foliage are spot on.
> 
> Compared to BF3 the play mechanics have been tightened, and everything feels much more precise.
> 
> I am happy to report that many buildings can be taken completely down, and environmental damage plays a major role, depending on the map and game mode.
> 
> *Oh,and the M416 is amazing.*
> 
> All and all I am extremely happy with the game and it performance.
> 
> If you play online, add me : RexKobra


I have a video about that uploading right now


----------



## Ricwin

I suspect an upgrade is overdue...

I'm still rocking out a 1Gb HD 5870. Cant decide if I should upgrade the graphics card for BF4 considering the CPU is actually the weakest part of my system.

Anyone know if BF4 is going to use the new(ish) features in a Haswell chip?


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> I have a video about that uploading right now


Yeah, was in a match with you and you were crushing those fools with it. So, I couldn't wait to unlock it. It is a thing of beauty!


----------



## holopainen

Hi,

I have a [email protected] ghz, a hd 7950 and 4gb ram. Not sure if I should buy the game with this setup. I wonder if my CPU is enough for the game. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Yeah, was in a match with you and you were crushing those fools with it. So, I couldn't wait to unlock it. It is a thing of beauty!


<3 lets play more!

Here's my thoughts on the M416


----------



## qcktthfm1

I missed my MSI Afterburner + RTSS + HWiNFO64


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Hey guys, about to pickup some G.Skill 2400mhz RAM. Can anyone advise on whether 8GB is enough, or do I need 16gb?
> 
> BF4 will be the most taxing thing I do on my PC...


If you can afford 16gb, I'd suggest it. But, 8gb should be more than enough. I went to 16gb and find myself very happy I did, helps me a LOT but I do a lot of rendering as well.

Future proofing is never bad, but if money isn't flowing, I wouldn't advise it. Will probably go on sale down the road.


----------



## Ghost23

Pretty happy I bought premium, overall paid about $100 which is a bit pricey and another $60 for a friends copy, but we've already gotten a lot of fun out of it.

I wouldn't have bought premium except I'm happy they have a road-map of what you get, and I like the extra stuff, feels more worth it.

All together I'm having a good time.


----------



## SLADEizGOD

just DL it and im getting these blinking rainbow spots all over the place. Unplayable.







I hope the patch this soon.


----------



## c0ld

I GOT MY KEY from GMG woot, for $48 for the game its pretty good


----------



## qcktthfm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holopainen*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have a [email protected] ghz, a hd 7950 and 4gb ram. Not sure if I should buy the game with this setup. I wonder if my CPU is enough for the game. Any advice is appreciated.


Yes yes, Look at my rig, I can play with my 5 yrs old quad core, between med & high











(play in windowed cos I needa take screenshot)


----------



## OTR joeyTminus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qcktthfm1*
> 
> Yes yes, Look at my rig, I can play with my 5 yrs old quad core, between med & high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (play in windowed cos I needa take screenshot)


You running windows 7?


----------



## MastrChiefMoe

Hey guys do any of you know if you get anything extra by pre-ordering premium?


----------



## xbanhxbaox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLADEizGOD*
> 
> just DL it and im getting these blinking rainbow spots all over the place. Unplayable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the patch this soon.


update your drivers.. nvidia just released an update just before launch.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qcktthfm1*
> 
> Yes yes, Look at my rig, I can play with my 5 yrs old quad core, between med & high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (play in windowed cos I needa take screenshot)


FOV 110?? Do u like that?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Is it just me or does the map feel off? Like i seriously thought there were people at certain areas and they're like a tad off from what the map shows me....hmmm


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MastrChiefMoe*
> 
> Hey guys do any of you know if you get anything extra by pre-ordering premium?


Only the monthly events/competitions. You can order it later and have access to the back catalog of unlocks, DLC and special items...

But, if you're going to buy it, may as well do it now (if you have the moolah).


----------



## starmanwarz

For those of us who have ordered from simplycdkeys, here's a response on their FB page:

*We have just had our stock delivered so orders will start processing straight away. There are several thousand orders to send out which will take time but your orders will be with you today. Thanks SG*


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> I suspect an upgrade is overdue...
> 
> I'm still rocking out a 1Gb HD 5870. Cant decide if I should upgrade the graphics card for BF4 considering the CPU is actually the weakest part of my system.
> 
> Anyone know if BF4 is going to use the new(ish) features in a Haswell chip?


BF3 is nearly unplayable for me on a HD 5850 at 1080p even on low so...............


----------



## BranField

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> For those of us who have ordered from simplycdkeys, here's a response on their FB page:
> 
> *We have just had our stock delivered so orders will start processing straight away. There are several thousand orders to send out which will take time but your orders will be with you today. Thanks SG*


cheers dude, was starting to worry


----------



## MastrChiefMoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Only the monthly events/competitions. You can order it later and have access to the back catalog of unlocks, DLC and special items...
> 
> But, if you're going to buy it, may as well do it now (if you have the moolah).


Thanks for replying









Yeah I just decided to Pre-Order it now on origin


----------



## pn0yb0i

Got my GMG Key. Finally. PST Time Zone


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MastrChiefMoe*
> 
> Thanks for replying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I just decided to Pre-Order it now on origin


Check out Gaming Titans or some other sites. They are much cheaper than Origin.


----------



## gtdavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Check out Gaming Titans or some other sites. They are much cheaper than Origin.


Thanks for recommending us








We have sent all our Battlefield 4 orders.
Digital Deluxe Edition and Premium coming soon!


----------



## Derko1

Just wondering if anyone has seen any difference between Win8 and 8.1? I've been holding off on the update because of the mouse issues...


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

UK preload is available now.


----------



## 352227

anyone order off codeskey.com?


----------



## pn0yb0i

It seems third party vendors are just getting their new stock of keys, and are slowly rolling out now.


----------



## MiKE_nz

23 hours until my download is complete, which will probably become like 50 when the servers get congested. It better be finished by launch.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiKE_nz*
> 
> 23 hours until my download is complete, which will probably become like 50 when the servers get congested. It better be finished by launch.


3 hours 40 minutes for me







.


----------



## Falcy

Works like a charm.
Anyone curious how the game runs on a low to mid-end PC, look at my performance log here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1437852/bf4-amd-benchmark


----------



## Angrychair

turning on vsync has seemed to solve my crashing problem, which makes me think its a stability issue, but I know it isn't.

plus my gpu's never hit 50c and stay really quiet since they aren't trying to churn 150fps. shoulda done some fraps fps recordings for the record but was too busy lagging around on this glorified beta.

having sound cutout issues a lot of people are experiencing also.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtdavid*
> 
> Thanks for recommending us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have sent all our Battlefield 4 orders.
> Digital Deluxe Edition and Premium coming soon!


Gonna be needing Premium....


----------



## xutnubu

55 seconds Paracel Storm, Conquest Large, 64p benchmark with sig rig:

13.11betav7 / Medium preset @ 1080p

FPS:
*
Avg: 99,5
Min: 84
Max: 121*

Frametimes (ms):
*
Avg: 10.05
Min: 5.56
Max: 46.53*

Really satisfied with the performance. I'm hoping I can play this game at High min 60fps when Mantle comes out


----------



## BranField

anyone playing on a 6000 series amd card. i have 2 6970 lightnings in crossfire and was wondering what kind of performance i will be getting on my friday release date


----------



## XKaan

Got about 4 hours in before I had to go to bed and get ready for work. Running 7970's in xfire at 2560x1140 on Ultra, and it's smooth as can be.

Only issues I have had are random crashes to the desktop every 30 minutes or so (bf4.exe has stopped responding) and all of the ambient sound would cut out for periods of time. (I can only hear myself)

I'm sure both can be attributed to launch day bugs, so hoping for fixes before the weekend.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> BF4 recommends Win 8, you are using Win 7.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> I bet that is the problem.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Yet i'm on windows 7 with no problems? Shouldn't have to buy into windows 8 to run BF4 that's absurd regardless of what they recommend. They need to do something about this. They're already charging 60$ for the game 50$ for premium and they want you to go out and pay 160+ for a new OS? I see fixes coming, or i would hope.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Well all my issues went away from win 7 to win 8 back in beta.


I would strongly disagree.
Win8 CAN work for some, but I proved that it did absolutely nothing running on the same system.
Sick and tired of hearing people say: "Yeah it's because you don't have win8"

http://www.overclock.net/t/1433904/comparison-of-windows-7-vs-windows-8-i7-3770k-with-ht-enabled-vs-disabled-on-battlefield-4

CPU is your bottleneck

Win 8 uses more CPU than win7.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> My god I've been checking levelcap out and I must say... does he ever leave vehicles?


I FREAKING TOLD YOU BRO!
I call him vehicle cap for a reason.

I played a few rounds with him - all he did is cam,p in a damn tank.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> <3 lets play more!
> 
> Here's my thoughts on the M416


nice vid - but wow that map looked identical to one of the cod mw2 maps...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> For those of us who have ordered from simplycdkeys, here's a response on their FB page:
> 
> *We have just had our stock delivered so orders will start processing straight away. There are several thousand orders to send out which will take time but your orders will be with you today. Thanks SG*


+rep thanks for that


----------



## MastrChiefMoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Check out Gaming Titans or some other sites. They are much cheaper than Origin.


Too late









haha I don't mind paying extra since I don't plan on li- nvm


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I would strongly disagree.
> Win8 CAN work for some, but I proved that it did absolutely nothing running on the same system.
> Sick and tired of hearing people say: "Yeah it's because you don't have win8"
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1433904/comparison-of-windows-7-vs-windows-8-i7-3770k-with-ht-enabled-vs-disabled-on-battlefield-4
> 
> CPU is your bottleneck
> 
> Win 8 uses more CPU than win7.
> I FREAKING TOLD YOU BRO!
> I call him vehicle cap for a reason.
> 
> I played a few rounds with him - all he did is cam,p in a damn tank.


Nope.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> 3 hours 40 minutes for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


About 15 minutes for me


----------



## Ponycar

I just completed the campaign on hard difficulty and it took me about 6.5 hours. I enjoyed it. Great graphics.


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponycar*
> 
> I just completed the campaign on hard difficulty and it took me about 6.5 hours. I enjoyed it. Great graphics.


Are you taking about the BF4 campaign??


----------



## Shiftstealth

Is anyone else upping the resolution scaling to 200%?

On my sig rig im getting 38-45 FPS on 200% resolution scaling and everything maxed and i'm curious is this is the same across the board.

Edit: At 1080P


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Is anyone else upping the resolution scaling to 200%?
> 
> On my sig rig im getting 38-45 FPS on 200% resolution scaling and everything maxed and i'm curious is this is the same across the board.
> 
> Edit: At 1080P


Sounds right. I have everything turned up on 1440p and on average I get high 50 to low 60. When it gets hectic I hit high 40's. I have a 3570k at 4.5, 1866 memory 16GB, and a GTX 780 SC ACX. Super smooth thus far on the campaign portion. Dipping into MP now.


----------



## Ponycar

yeah, I didn't plan on finishing it so soon but time just flew.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Sounds right. I have everything turned up on 1440p and on average I get high 50 to low 60. When it gets hectic I hit high 40's. I have a 3570k at 4.5, 1866 memory 16GB, and a GTX 780 SC ACX. Super smooth thus far on the campaign portion. Dipping into MP now.


Hmph and thats at 200% scaling?

I can have a heli crash on my face.....which did happen O_O and i only dipped to 40 fps lol.


----------



## EliteReplay

guys any one know about a 600mb patch?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> guys any one know about a 600mb patch?


good they're rolling patches out!
(No idea what it is about)


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponycar*
> 
> yeah, I didn't plan on finishing it so soon but time just flew.


How do you have the game already? Is it not out 1st November??


----------



## Falcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> guys any one know about a 600mb patch?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> good they're rolling patches out!
> (No idea what it is about)


Could it be this?
http://analogaddiction.org/2013/10/29/dice-warns-players-to-download-bf4-day-one-patch-greatly-improves-multiplayer/


----------



## jezzer

Asian vpn crashed everywhere


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ponycar*
> 
> yeah, I didn't plan on finishing it so soon but time just flew.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you have the game already? Is it not out 1st November??
Click to expand...

The US release was last night.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> The US release was last night.


ah cool







let me spam us vpns


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> How do you have the game already? Is it not out 1st November??


12:01am November 29th, 2013.

That was this morning.

I stayed up WAAAAY too late for a day like today!!!

FYI:
Running on a baby SFF rig, 7870, 2500k and the like, and I'm cracking along at a fine framerate with slightly higher than medium settings (custom), and for the "average joe", that's all you need to kill a fool, but I can't wait to get my new Haswell rig done; X3Fire 7950's will help with smoothing things out more.

Thanks - T


----------



## zlatan1985

i see game have reduced the price of the deluxe steelbook edition just before release, had it pre ordered since august with a discount code so im basically getting it for the price of the normal copy.

saying that its only really these battlepacks and the case that is added value to it..

got the premium service for £29.99 too - still think its a bit stupid having a free dlc promo with the launch disc and launching the premium service too.

anyway - looking forward to the weekend !!


----------



## Archngamin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> How do you have the game already? Is it not out 1st November??


Came out last night at 12am EST. I enjoyed several 64 player games and some single player before dragging my self to bed.


----------



## jason387

Does the final game still have a problem with AMD FX 6 core chips?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> guys any one know about a 600mb patch?


Supposedly for multiplayer. Any idea whether they fixed the stutter that AMD 6 core chips were having ?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Performance is amazing, SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much better than the beta, at least as good and maybe even slightly better than Bf3 while still looking better (low settings on both)
I am happy. I just need to see how 5v5 diffuse and small conquest play out, I really hope there's some good CQ Small maps or that diffuse is good.


----------



## mtbiker033

Played for a couple hours at launch last night, it runs and looks much better than the beta.

I was in one server that was stuttering and rubber banding like mad, went to a different server and all was smooth.

Operation Locker, the new metroll, not a fan. Other maps I played were great.


----------



## MattGordon

That first level was pretty fun..!

Gtx 760 + 4670k both at stock = some serious frame fluctuation


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> Sorry but we are ralking about bf4 not bf3.


which runs on a 1.6Ghz 8 core AMD CPU on consoles. I shouldn't have to remind you that the core i5 usually beats 4.5-4.8Ghz 8 core AMD CPUs in most games including BF3.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Ladies and gents:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1433904/comparison-of-windows-7-vs-windows-8-i7-3770k-with-ht-enabled-vs-disabled-on-battlefield-4/50#post_21082240

Please post CPU usage / GPU Usage and Core usage on my thread.
Instead of having your post lost within 200 replies in less than 5hrs, you can at least contribute to good data for BF4 - so that it helps people out.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> Played for a couple hours at launch last night, it runs and looks much better than the beta.
> 
> I was in one server that was stuttering and rubber banding like mad, went to a different server and all was smooth.
> 
> Operation Locker, the new metroll, not a fan. Other maps I played were great.


HAH!!! We started calling that level "Hoth", and while it is actually fun if you can coordinate properly, if you get segmented or cut off, it's a freaking massacre.

Team balancing is a MUST too, 'cause even a slight imbalance over a (supposedly) 30 minute match makes it a 5-10 minute match...

We had some rubber-banding too on one server out of Chicago, then I stuck with either an ATL or HOU server the rest of my short play time...
I really like it so far, and while I think all of the battlepacks, perks, etc are a little COD-ish and detract from what used to be "Battlefield", I am enjoying it so far!

Thanks - T


----------



## linuxfueled

Graphics on R9280X seem fine on campaign. Online play feels like the graphics are low quality even on ultra.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Hmph and thats at 200% scaling?
> 
> I can have a heli crash on my face.....which did happen O_O and i only dipped to 40 fps lol.


Heavens no! I meant 100% scaling. 200% would cripple my frames


----------



## lajgnd

Playing with a Titan and 3930k at 4 ghz. Windows 8.1. Ultra settings

Newest drivers.

Just tried playing the first 20 min of the campaign... Framerate definitely wasn't a solid 60 FPS. Seemed to fluctuate quite a bit between 40 and 60.

I thought SP was supposed to be less demanding?

Anyone else having issues?


----------



## Grindhouse

I tested my rig this morning before going to work. I was pleasantly surprised with the performence / fps results i saw.

Played 3 differents maps with 60+ppl. 1920/1080p, 120hz, all setting to ULTRA, AA 2x, HBAO on.

GTX 780 SLI (OCed 1163mhz, memory +400)
I7 4930k, 4.4ghz, HT on.
RAM 16gb, 8-8-8-24-1, 1600mhz
Windows 8.1, fresh intall a few days ago.

Lowest FPS ive seen was 95fps. Average about 120-140fps.

GPU 1 and 2 usage : both about 95-97%
CPU usage : all of the 12 cores/threads were being used. (dont remember the % exactly)

Can't wait to do more testing later today and try more maps.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Overclock your ran to 1866,2133,2400 as battlefield loves high frequency RAM


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Performance is amazing, SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much better than the beta, at least as good and maybe even slightly better than Bf3 while still looking better (low settings on both)
> I am happy. I just need to see how 5v5 diffuse and small conquest play out, I really hope there's some good CQ Small maps or that diffuse is good.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> Played for a couple hours at launch last night, it runs and looks much better than the beta.
> 
> I was in one server that was stuttering and rubber banding like mad, went to a different server and all was smooth.
> 
> Operation Locker, the new metroll, not a fan. Other maps I played were great.


Can you guys elaborate on the improvements vs the beta please? My bf4 not available til nov 1st. Are the sounds improved? That was the most annoying aspect of the beta for me, the sounds in the beta vs the sounds we heard in the youtube DICE videos were worlds apart.

For instance the tank and chopper rounds sounded absolutely amazing the the YT videos, but in the beta they sounded nowhere near as good. Do they just amplify the sounds for the videos or what?


----------



## _REAPER_

I cannot wait to leave AFG to play this game


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Can you guys elaborate on the improvements vs the beta please? My bf4 not available til nov 1st. Are the sounds improved? That was the most annoying aspect of the beta for me, the sounds in the beta vs the sounds we heard in the youtube DICE videos were worlds apart.
> 
> For instance the tank and chopper rounds sounded absolutely amazing the the YT videos, but in the beta they sounded nowhere near as good. Do they just amplify the sounds for the videos or what?


I'll provide ALL the benchmarks when I get my hands on it.
I think people are too busy playing the game, unlike me who will be too busy benchmarking fro OCN's sake


----------



## Falcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Can you guys elaborate on the improvements vs the beta please? My bf4 not available til nov 1st. Are the sounds improved? That was the most annoying aspect of the beta for me, the sounds in the beta vs the sounds we heard in the youtube DICE videos were worlds apart.
> 
> For instance the tank and chopper rounds sounded absolutely amazing the the YT videos, but in the beta they sounded nowhere near as good. Do they just amplify the sounds for the videos or what?


First of, the game runs much smoother then the beta. Huge improvements.

Dont know if Dice optimized it? Could also be that the latest drivers did most of the job?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1437852/bf4-amd-benchmark

I think the sound in the final release are better, atleast the rifle/gun sounds.
I dont know about the chopper sound, since i haven't been in a chopper yet. :O


----------



## sepheroth003

I'd like to extend my thanks, and hatred for those of you that have posted the performance is much better than beta. Thanks because that's great news. I hate you because I'm stuck at work and cannot play until later.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Shiftstealth View Post
> 
> Hmph and thats at 200% scaling?
> 
> I can have a heli crash on my face.....which did happen O_O and i only dipped to 40 fps lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Heavens no! I meant 100% scaling. 200% would cripple my frames
Click to expand...

Mines at 200% scaling, I might have to push my cards a bit harder to be a bit more stable or just run vsync at 30 fps 24/7


----------



## linuxfueled

Performance is better and other than network rubberbanding here and there it seems to play well. Graphics though......week


----------



## bgtrance

Finished the campaign last night and it was a bit of a letdown but then immideately hopped onto a multiplayer game and indeed can confirm the game is running super smooth and nice. Only fret I have now is where are my hardcore servers!!! I always played hardcore on BF3 and this 3D spotting and air raping just isn't doing it for me...


----------



## lajgnd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Finished the campaign last night and it was a bit of a letdown but then immideately hopped onto a multiplayer game and indeed can confirm the game is running super smooth and nice. Only fret I have now is where are my hardcore servers!!! I always played hardcore on BF3 and this 3D spotting and air raping just isn't doing it for me...


Was the campaign frame rate choppier for you than the multiplayer?


----------



## Smithers

So I have an 1100T with 12GB or ram and a 560Ti. CPU is about 85% when the game is running. Should I purchase another 560ti or a new, single 660Ti boost? How much CPU overhead does the SLI configuration add?


----------



## tango bango

Have a question? I pre-download the game a few days ago. There is an update, but it keeps pausing at 44% or says an error accrued and stops. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfueled*
> 
> Performance is better and other than network rubberbanding here and there it seems to play well. Graphics though......week


Try 200% resolution scaling, it looks amazing. I could see an eyeball peaking out through a few leaves.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I perrformance to be excellent. My gtx670 is hitting 115% power in some instances. So for me, i5-2500k at 4.5ghz seems to be doing great. CPU usage is at around90-100% tho.

I still found the colors to be still grayed and blued out...I haven't messed around with the setting enough yet...


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Have a question? I pre-download the game a few days ago. There is an update, but it keeps pausing at 44% or says an error accrued and stops. Anyone else having this problem?


There's an update?

I'm not seeing anything.


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> There's an update?
> 
> I'm not seeing anything.


Over 600 mb.


----------



## selk22

Well this is amazing I am so happy with my 290x tonight









1100/1400 and getting 50-60+ FPS on 64 player maps at ultra everything 4xMSAA no AA post (I don't like the way it looks) and 120% Res scale and its looking beautiful!!
1920x1200 3930k 4.6 Rig in my sig..

I cant wait for mantle.. I am hoping to see 150% res scale with my current frames when mantle hits! One can only hope..

Also want to mention at 200% res scale at 1920x1200 it plays about 27-40FPS which I am impressed by


----------



## 98uk

Is res scale something set in BF4 itself, or in the drivers?

I've not heard of it before?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Over 600 mb.


Wow ok.

Anyone else getting this update?


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Is res scale something set in BF4 itself, or in the drivers?
> 
> I've not heard of it before?


Its basically super sampling but now its incorporated into the bf4 graphics options! Very cool and innovative


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Is res scale something set in BF4 itself, or in the drivers?
> 
> I've not heard of it before?


res scale is in video options of BF4.
It was there in the BETA.

I have no idea about it though.

No idea why one would go to 200% res scale.
I thought 100% is what you should leave it at.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> res scale is in video options of BF4.
> It was there in the BETA.
> 
> I have no idea about it though.
> 
> No idea why one would go to 200% res scale.
> I thought 100% is what you should leave it at.


Take a screenshot at 100% then set it to 200% and take one.. You will see why.

Its super-sampling and IMO its the cleanest form of AA and the best looking


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Take a screenshot at 100% then set it to 200% and take one.. You will see why.
> 
> Its super-sampling and IMO its the cleanest form of AA and the best looking


could you do it - so I can see the difference?
And/or a source online to show the differences?


----------



## NitrousX

Has anyone had a chance to try out the campaign yet? If so, let me know if the FOV slider is working for you. I have tried setting my FOV to 80, 90, and above but it does not seem to make a difference at all. I do notice a difference in FOV in multiplayer however.

Edit:
Quote:


> On the technical side, it was frustrating that I couldn't widen the campaign's narrow FOV, which is inexplicably locked at around 70. I also found the inclusion of kill counters--points that tally to Battlelog for headshots and combos--in single-player to be strange, and even stranger that I couldn't disable them despite there being a menu option (it only applied to multiplayer).


Looks like the FOV is locked in single player


----------



## FlyingNugget

surprised how well my stock 770gtx windforce is handling the game. avg 74fps on ultra.. =/

That is with 50% motion blur and 100% scaling, everything else ultra / on


----------



## Ivan TSI

No benchmarks yet???
Or performance is the same as beta?


----------



## Outcasst

100% Scaling - 110fps
200% Scaling - 23fps

I think it's out of the question on a 2GB card


----------



## falcon26

How is windows 7 handling the game? Is it still stuttering like the beta was? Also how does the GTX 770 seem to handle 2560x1440? I want to play at high settings no AA...


----------



## tango bango

I would appreciate of someone who has played the game can confirm this. Are the INS and DEL keys non-binding as in the beta. Still trying to update. Thanks.


----------



## falcon26

The only thing that worries me on my 770 and 2560x1440 is only 2GB of video ram. I hope its enough. I'll know in about 8 or so hours when I get home from work to play the game


----------



## lajgnd

Anyone else on windows 8.1 having dips into the 30s with a Titan and 6 core+ in single player?


----------



## Argorn5757

This game is a lot of fun


----------



## linuxfueled

Wake island when the storm comes in at 200% is amazing looking. to bad there are network issues.


----------



## By-Tor

Just picked mine up from gamestop. Would love to take the rest of the day off..

3 DVDs


----------



## 352227

do I need AA on with 2560x1440?? heard people saying you need it at 1080p but not 1440p....


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Have a question? I pre-download the game a few days ago. There is an update, but it keeps pausing at 44% or says an error accrued and stops. Anyone else having this problem?


Anyone!


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> do I need AA on with 2560x1440?? heard people saying you need it at 1080p but not 1440p....


Try turning it on and figure it out yourself?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> do I need AA on with 2560x1440?? heard people saying you need it at 1080p but not 1440p....


I can't vouch for 1440P, but with 1080P at 4x msaa and 200% scaling i don't even have jaggies on the leafs or the railings or fences 200m away. Its still perfect.

Literally the best AA i've ever seen in a game.


----------



## falcon26

AA will bring any video card to its knees in no time.....


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> AA will bring any video card to its knees in no time.....


I only lose 15 fps from 4x msaa to 0xmsaa

60 fps to 45 fps.


----------



## Maxxa

This is how it's going to play out for me... Had it pre-loaded 3 days ago, at work thinking about it wanting to play it for 5 more hours. I'll get home relax then start playing Kerbal Space Program or The Bard's Tale do that for an hour before remembering BF4 came out today and it's ready to go BUT by that time I'll have to sort out dinner and it will be about 9hrs before I get to play it.
IMO all new games should be released on Friday evenings EST ;P.


----------



## vrdubin6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> The only thing that worries me on my 770 and 2560x1440 is only 2GB of video ram. I hope its enough. I'll know in about 8 or so hours when I get home from work to play the game


My 2GB 670 runs silky smooth on high settings at 1080p. It seems to use 1.5GB on average from what I saw during a quick round this morning before work.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxa*
> 
> This is how it's going to play out for me... Had it pre-loaded 3 days ago, at work thinking about it wanting to play it for 5 more hours. I'll get home relax then start playing Kerbal Space Program or The Bard's Tale do that for an hour before remembering BF4 came out today and it's ready to go BUT by that time I'll have to sort out dinner and it will be about 9hrs before I get to play it.
> IMO all new games should be released on Friday evenings EST ;P.


Or they could just make it a holiday for sanity. You should be able to trade like thanksgiving or xmas for game releases imo.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vrdubin6*
> 
> My 2GB 670 runs silky smooth on high settings at 1080p. It seems to use 1.5GB on average from what I saw during a quick round this morning before work.


One thing to remember is that BF3 liked to call more vram than it needed just because it was available


----------



## falcon26

The lose of 15fps would suck big time in my book. To me 60 fps all the time is a must. I usually run High Post AA, but no MSAA. I'll see later today how it plays....


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> The lose of 15fps would suck big time in my book. To me 60 fps all the time is a must. I usually run High Post AA, but no MSAA. I'll see later today how it plays....


I only fit one round in before work, And with how bad it was lagging it was hard for me to establish how much i would like to have that 15 fps or not.


----------



## Maxxa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Or they could just make it a holiday for sanity. You should be able to trade like thanksgiving or xmas for game releases imo.


Lol nothing says Family holidays like trading them off for Video game releases. That'll teach them to be nicer to you







.


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I perrformance to be excellent. My gtx670 is hitting 115% power in some instances. So for me, i5-2500k at 4.5ghz seems to be doing great. CPU usage is at around90-100% tho.
> 
> I still found the colors to be still grayed and blued out...I haven't messed around with the setting enough yet...


I've been running the same thing and my performance is awful.


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> The hell I can't bind my mouse 4/5 on my deathadder trying to bind 1 of them for voip.. I've tried other keys on my keyboard they work


I am having this same problem.


----------



## ntherblast

Anyone else can't bind mouse buttons at all? Im trying to bind mouse 4 or 5 to voip but when i click bind key then mouse 4/5 nothing happens


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxa*
> 
> Lol nothing says Family holidays like trading them off for Video game releases. That'll teach them to be nicer to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


My network admin was suprised to see me today lmao. My family is looney anyways.


----------



## Tiger S.

Every Battlefield has been launched on a Tuesday.


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiger S.*
> 
> Every Battlefield has been launched on a Tuesday.


Most games launch on Tuesdays, which I never understood.


----------



## di inferi

Anyone know of a way to get the multiplayer to launch in 64 bit from battle log?

I saw that if you play campaign from battle log then go to multi it will. Trying to figure out how to do it without going into campaign.


----------



## Outcasst




----------



## Beno619

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> OMG I finally figured out why I couldn't play.
> 
> I saw a thread here on OCN about that malware Cryptolocker or something, so I followed a guide to prevent it, which basically denies access to run executables in the AppData folder, so the Battlelog plugin wasn't installing properly!
> 
> Now it's working fine. 4 hours troubleshooting this. Time to play!


Could you link this ? have not been able to update chrome for ages !


----------



## di inferi

Thanks, repd.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


So, any difference in performance?


----------



## OTR joeyTminus

Any mobile players test this game yet? I'm running a Haswell i7 4700qm (2.4-3.4 ghz) with gtx 780m (4gb), 16gb ram, and windows 7 and would like to know how it runs before I purchase, thanks. 320.49 (current driver)


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> 100% Scaling - 110fps
> 200% Scaling - 23fps
> 
> I think it's out of the question on a 2GB card


Well, Bollocks...

And I _so_ wanted to flip that "switch" tonight when I got home...

Darn dirty little temporary SFF rig...

Thanks - T


----------



## BranField

for those that ordered through simply cd keys, i have my keys


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranField*
> 
> for those that ordered through simply cd keys, i have my keys


Me too, pre-loading now, 7hr to go


----------



## vrdubin6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> I've been running the same thing and my performance is awful.


Do you have the 331.58 drivers released last week? They killed my performance in just about every game. Tomb Raider benchmark was ~15fps worse and BF3 was choppier than I'd ever had it. The new release of 331.65 fixed my issue.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lajgnd*
> 
> Was the campaign frame rate choppier for you than the multiplayer?


Nope, but there were 4 bugs that I encountered. And it was very annoying when there would be 1 enemy left and they won't show up so I had to roam around, find them, kill them, and continue...


----------



## BranField

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Me too, pre-loading now, 7hr to go


i would preload now however i decided to build myself a new desk at the weekend and its still not finished so have nowhere to set mu computer up







damned varnish taking forever to dry.


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vrdubin6*
> 
> Do you have the 331.58 drivers released last week? They killed my performance in just about every game. Tomb Raider benchmark was ~15fps worse and BF3 was choppier than I'd ever had it. The new release of 331.65 fixed my issue.


Nah I had tried to use 331.65 but no luck.

I rolled back to 331.4 and it's been great since then.

I also saw this thread and tried it out: http://www.overclock.net/t/1437910/bf4-tweaks/0_50

It actually keeps me well above 120fps in all situations so far so I'm overjoyed now.


----------



## djriful

I'm late to the party...



dam it needs 3 discs


----------



## BranField

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I'm late to the party...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dam it needs 3 discs


your still getting to the party ahead of me and my UK pals. were still in the shower and pre-drinking till the 1st


----------



## Totally Dubbed

SImplyCD order came through just now - I think everyone must have gotten their keys.
Got two emails for some reason, but the same 2 keys were generated - I can confirm it WORKS and everything is legit and is in MULTIPLE languages.
Screenshots below:


Spoiler: Pictures


----------



## lyx

Battlefield 4: Official Multiplayer Launch Trailer :






Damn youtube compression.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Just played BF4 using my system specs below. I can play 1920x1200 @ high settings, and I average 60-70 fps pretty easily. VRAM hit about 1450mb, and GPU usage was constantly between 96-98% (which is 100% usage on my card)

My FX-8320 topped out @ 67% CPU usage, so I'm a little disappointed there. However, as smooth as the game runs, I cannot complain in the slightest. In BF3, even on low settings, the game would occasionally drop below 60 fps. Not so on BF4. If I set everything to low, it stays about 60 fps constantly, so that tells me that this game has been optimized for multi-core CPU's, more so than BF3 was.

Also, I'm playing on Windows 8.1 and the Cat 13.11 Beta 6 drivers, and my experience with BF4 has been phenomenal so far. My only issue is that there are some servers that are experiencing lag. That needs to be fixed ASAP. BC2 and BF3 had the same issue at launch. We don't need another rehash of that in BF4.


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Just played BF4 using my system specs below. I can play 1920x1200 @ high settings, and I average 60-70 fps pretty easily. VRAM hit about 1450mb, and GPU usage was constantly between 96-98% (which is 100% usage on my card)
> 
> My FX-8320 topped out @ 67% CPU usage, so I'm a little disappointed there. However, as smooth as the game runs, I cannot complain in the slightest. In BF3, even on low settings, the game would occasionally drop below 60 fps. Not so on BF4. If I set everything to low, it stays about 60 fps constantly, so that tells me that this game has been optimized for multi-core CPU's, more so than BF3 was.
> 
> Also, I'm playing on Windows 8.1 and the Cat 13.11 Beta 6 drivers, and my experience with BF4 has been phenomenal so far. My only issue is that there are some servers that are experiencing lag. That needs to be fixed ASAP. BC2 and BF3 had the same issue at launch. We don't need another rehash of that in BF4.


Download beta 7 and you will see even more improvement


----------



## 187x

So no OSD works in BF4 besides fraps? Kinda sucks not being able to see gpu temps in game, evga and msi need to make osd's that work with 64-bit games.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *187x*
> 
> So no OSD works in BF4 besides fraps? Kinda sucks not being able to see gpu temps in game, evga and msi need to make osd's that work with 64-bit games.


Playclaw 5 - free trial, works and is fully customizeable


----------



## tango bango

Well after 6 hours of trying to update and reload and even 2 hours in EA chat, I just got a refund. I really wanted to try and play the game after the beta was patched up. I may try later after the game is out for a few weeks.


----------



## starmanwarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> SImplyCD order came through just now - I think everyone must have gotten their keys.
> Got two emails for some reason, but the same 2 keys were generated - I can confirm it WORKS and everything is legit and is in MULTIPLE languages.
> Screenshots below:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures


Just got my keys too from simply but mine doesn't say Premium on Battlelog?? Still downloading but have already activated key?


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> do I need AA on with 2560x1440?? heard people saying you need it at 1080p but not 1440p....


No you don't need any AA with 1440p this game looks so beautiful, I got everything on ultra with AA off, BF4 feels way more smooth than BF3 to me. I'm loving it so far!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Playclaw 5 - free trial, works and is fully customizeable


Oh ok, thank you for the heads up I will check that out.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *187x*
> 
> No you don't need any AA with 1440p this game looks so beautiful, I got everything on ultra with AA off, BF4 feels way more smooth than BF3 to me. I'm loving it so far!


How do you find motion blur on that screen even when off in game? I have not played much bf since having mine but just tried a game of bf3 metro on it and the blur/lag was terrible. Hope is better in this game or there are some tweaks to be made. Maybe when I upgrade my gpu to 780 next couple of weeks and run a screen oc will be better.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has seen any difference between Win8 and 8.1? I've been holding off on the update because of the mouse issues...


Games such as Battlefield that have raw mouse input options are not affected by the mouse issue in W8.1.


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *187x*
> 
> No you don't need any AA with 1440p this game looks so beautiful, I got everything on ultra with AA off, BF4 feels way more smooth than BF3 to me. I'm loving it so far!


Cheers mate. I'll give it a lash..... on Friday, I'm in Ireland


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *187x*
> 
> No you don't need any AA with 1440p this game looks so beautiful, I got everything on ultra with AA off, BF4 feels way more smooth than BF3 to me. I'm loving it so far!


Well like many things visual and IQ-related this is partly subjective. Sure there are less jaggies with my 1440P display as more pixels/density but I still need some MSAA (Post is bleh). Helps nicely still on thinner lines like fences and cranes plus with longer-distance view sharpness in general.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> Download beta 7 and you will see even more improvement


You are single card right?


----------



## charlesquik

Really enjoyed the 5 game I made at midnight with you guys! See you on the ocn server!

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/2cf08d8f-4c42-41af-86c4-01046ebfe584/Overclock-net-Battlefield-4/

and add me if you want charlieking01


----------



## Cakewalk_S

So ea and origin is now an international merchant? Anyone get international fees on their account? Dumb...


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has seen any difference between Win8 and 8.1? I've been holding off on the update because of the mouse issues...


Mouse issue? shrug...


----------



## HardwareDecoder

anyone with an xfire 7950 setup and a 3770k can you confirm if it bottlenecks @ 100% cpu usage all the time or if things are smooth.

I want to know if I upgrade my cpu will it really matter


----------



## Strileckifunk

I guess I never noticed because I was jumping around servers last night, but after a post game intermission, when it trys to load into a new map, the game crashes. It's done it both times today


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> anyone with an xfire 7950 setup and a 3770k can you confirm if it bottlenecks @ 100% cpu usage all the time or if things are smooth.
> 
> I want to know if I upgrade my cpu will it really matter


Smooth on my i7 2600k.


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> How do you find motion blur on that screen even when off in game? I have not played much bf since having mine but just tried a game of bf3 metro on it and the blur/lag was terrible. Hope is better in this game or there are some tweaks to be made. Maybe when I upgrade my gpu to 780 next couple of weeks and run a screen oc will be better.


The motion blur isn't as bad to me as in BF3 and yeah it was really annoying, the motion blur really bugged me in BF3 but in BF4 it seems minimal with the Qnix. I'm surprised this game feels so smooth with my aging 920 cpu, maybe that's because they improved the game play vs BF3. The beta was so laggy but they fixed all of that now no lag spikes no stuttering. I haven't played campaign yet I'll have to see how that turns out.


----------



## IAmDay

I'm rank 11


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *187x*
> 
> The motion blur isn't as bad to me as in BF3 and yeah it was really annoying, the motion blur really bugged me in BF3 but in BF4 it seems minimal with the Qnix. I'm surprised this game feels so smooth with my aging 920 cpu, maybe that's because they improved the game play vs BF3. The beta was so laggy but they fixed all of that now no lag spikes no stuttering. I haven't played campaign yet I'll have to see how that turns out.


Thanks, I had no issues in the beta at all but at the time was using my 1080p 60hz screen as waited weeks for a replacement pcb for the qnix. Just tried bf3 metro on this 1440 and I found it unplayable, the blur hurt my eyes and could not aim. Blur off in game and all low. I am pre loading bf4 currently so am interested to see the difference, if is the same will have to go back 1080 as like said I can not play like that.


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> You are single card right?


Crossfire


----------



## Blackops_2

Any results on older configurations like yorkfield/Deneb paired with fermi?

I'll find out this weekend as I try and play on my backup rig.


----------



## Shaded War

Anyone else getting random crashes? Every 15-20 mins i crash. Updated punkbuster and seemed to help then crash again.


----------



## Clawbog

TAREM-BF4NA-BOOM1

This coupon still works at GmG, got my key immediately.


----------



## jayfkay

anyone playing this game on lowest settings and can tell me how much fps you can/ i could get? obviously not 120 stable but what would be an achievable stable value?
got 3570k, 660 ti etc...


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> Cheers mate. I'll give it a lash..... on Friday, I'm in Ireland


Right on man! See ya on the battlefield!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Well like many things visual and IQ-related this is partly subjective. Sure there are less jaggies with my 1440P display as more pixels/density but I still need some MSAA (Post is bleh). Helps nicely still on thinner lines like fences and cranes plus with longer-distance view sharpness in general.


Well to each his own.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Thanks, I had no issues in the beta at all but at the time was using my 1080p 60hz screen as waited weeks for a replacement pcb for the qnix. Just tried bf3 metro on this 1440 and I found it unplayable, the blur hurt my eyes and could not aim. Blur off in game and all low. I am pre loading bf4 currently so am interested to see the difference, if is the same will have to go back 1080 as like said I can not play like that.


Yeah, once you get a bad case of motion blur with this monitor you are screwed in bf3, I got one dead pixel and one stuck pixel with this monitor and I know that wasn't there before when I got the Qnix you get what you pay for I guess. I haven't played too much BF3 since getting this monitor because the motion blur was even worse in BF3 then on my old 1080p 60hz monitor. I'm thinking about grabbing that Asus 144hz, 24" monitor just combat that issue but I dunno yet. I guess you will have to judge for yourself about motion blur in BF4 with the Qnix, to me I can deal with it unlike bf3.


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> anyone playing this game on lowest settings and can tell me how much fps you can/ i could get? obviously not 120 stable but what would be an achievable stable value?
> got 3570k, 660 ti etc...


http://www.overclock.net/t/1437910/bf4-tweaks/0_50
With my 670 and doing all of this I get between 120-160 which is perfect for my 120hz monitor.

Everything will be at the lowest but still 1080p. Perfectly playable.


----------



## jayfkay

the 2500k is better than the 3570k yes?


----------



## olllian

Can any one tell me what is going on? I have all my drivers up to date and running 60fps all the time at ultra. Half way in to a game my bf4 craches I have to task manage to get out of the game. Any one ells having that problem? Its pissing me off. Thx


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> the 2500k is better than the 3570k yes?


On stock 3570k marginally performs better, but 2500k overclocks better


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> On stock 3570k marginally performs better, but 2500k overclocks better


Aye! I've had my 2500k @ 4.8ghz for almost 2 years. Little volt bump every few months these days. But it's lasted me. Love this chip.


----------



## Indy1944

OMG BF4 really eats up memory, I only have 2 gigs VRAM...ughhhhh


----------



## Derko1

Anyone else think that the single player graphics look much better than MP? I also lose around 10-15fps from MP to SP. Has prettier lighting and character models, so I guess it makes sense.


----------



## jayfkay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> On stock 3570k marginally performs better, but 2500k overclocks better


dang. so why did they recommend me a 3570k? i even said I was gonna overclock at some point, even tho im a total beginner in it.

dart06 ur 2500k runs at default clock or OC'd??


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beno619*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> OMG I finally figured out why I couldn't play.
> 
> I saw a thread here on OCN about that malware Cryptolocker or something, so I followed a guide to prevent it, which basically denies access to run executables in the AppData folder, so the Battlelog plugin wasn't installing properly!
> 
> Now it's working fine. 4 hours troubleshooting this. Time to play!
> 
> 
> 
> Could you link this ? have not been able to update chrome for ages !
Click to expand...

If your plugin is already installed and working with another browser, then I doubt this is your problem.

I couldn't use it with any browser. Perhaps your problem is Chrome specific.

But here it is, the guide: http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/virus-removal/cryptolocker-ransomware-information#prevent


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> dang. so why did they recommend me a 3570k? i even said I was gonna overclock at some point, even tho im a total beginner in it.
> 
> dart06 ur 2500k runs at default clock or OC'd??


I've got an OC on my 2500k of 4.5Ghz. It does the job.


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Anyone else think that the single player graphics look much better than MP? I also lose around 10-15fps from MP to SP. Has prettier lighting and character models, so I guess it makes sense.


That's pretty normal in many multiplayer games that have a single player campaign. They tune down the graphics to make the game play more fluid and smoother.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *187x*
> 
> Well to each his own.


Yeah. Trust me I wish this wasn't the case; would need less GPU power.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> dang. so why did they recommend me a 3570k? i even said I was gonna overclock at some point, even tho im a total beginner in it.


Dude Your Mileage May Vary always with overclocking anything. While Sandy Bridge may generally have less voltage and heat obstacles than Ivy Bridge your 3570K can overclock too just fine in general. I really doubt you'd see/feel much if any improved real world performance with a few hundred Mhz higher clocked 2500K.


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yeah. Trust me I wish this wasn't the case; would need less GPU power.
> Dude Your Mileage May Vary always with overclocking anything. *While Sandy Bridge may generally have less voltage and heat obstacles than Ivy Bridge* your 3570K can overclock too just fine in general. I really doubt you'd see/feel much if any improved real world performance with a few hundred Mhz higher clocked 2500K.


I never had to change the voltage on my 2500k to hit 4.5Ghz. I got a pretty good chip.

If I watercooled I'd probably have it a few hundred Mhz higher. That seems like too much work for me.


----------



## Yor_

OMG absolutely loving this game...


----------



## MiKE_nz

I'm wondering if anyone can help me regarding my origin download speeds. If I pause my download and then resume immediately I get good speeds of about 1MB/s, but this speed immediately drops down to about 250kB/s within a couple of seconds. Has anyone else had this problem and managed to fix it? Is it my isp throttling bandwidth?


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> Anyone else getting random crashes? Every 15-20 mins i crash. Updated punkbuster and seemed to help then crash again.


i have been, i tried 2 diff drivers and enable/disable SLI. Turning on vsync seems to have been a working fix, not sure, only been about an hour since no crash, could just be luck.


----------



## Anth0789

I'm surprised that it runs good with my GTX 680.


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiKE_nz*
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone can help me regarding my origin download speeds. If I pause my download and then resume immediately I get good speeds of about 1MB/s, but this speed immediately drops down to about 250kB/s within a couple of seconds. Has anyone else had this problem and managed to fix it? Is it my isp throttling bandwidth?


Probably a lot of people downloading at once right now. Last night mine was going at 500KBps for a long time and towards the end jumped up to 5MB/s


----------



## Indy1944

why would u be surprised it runs good on gtx 680, I can play medium on my a10 6800k with no graphics card, I am getting a 7879 though


----------



## MiKE_nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MiKE_nz*
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone can help me regarding my origin download speeds. If I pause my download and then resume immediately I get good speeds of about 1MB/s, but this speed immediately drops down to about 250kB/s within a couple of seconds. Has anyone else had this problem and managed to fix it? Is it my isp throttling bandwidth?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably a lot of people downloading at once right now. Last night mine was going at 500KBps for a long time and towards the end jumped up to 5MB/s
Click to expand...

Is it normal that I get good speeds for only a couple of seconds after resuming the download though?


----------



## saer

How much vram usage are you 1080p users seeing with everything maxed ?


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> How much vram usage are you 1080p users seeing with everything maxed ?


Enough


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiKE_nz*
> 
> Is it normal that I get good speeds for only a couple of seconds after resuming the download though?


Sure. Just like when you do a lot of speed tests that it can start out super high but drop down.

Just relax and be patient.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> How much vram usage are you 1080p users seeing with everything maxed ?


More than my 2GB 670 can handle.


----------



## qcktthfm1

*@OTR joeyTminus* Yes, I'm running win7 x64
*@ jezzer* Not really like that FOV, with my med setting, I saw lots pixel









btw, still feel laaggy, ping <40, fps around 40, CPU/GPU not 100%


----------



## Mad Pistol

We all knew it was going to run well on our systems. I think people are just surprised at how much optimization DICE have done since the beta. Most GK104+ and Pitcairn+ video cards will run this game at high settings without too much issue. The real video card killer is when you start dialing the scaling settings up to max. At that point, you'd better have a pretty beefy video card with lots of vram (3GB+ at least)

I'm still waiting to see if most people with i5 2500k/3570k/4670k CPUs can run this game well. I know one person in this thread is complaining that BF4 maxes out his i5 3570k using dual 7970's in CFX (I still have no clue why that's a bad thing). Beyond that, performance is up across the board compared to the beta, which is great.









@ Saer I'm getting about 1.7GB vram usage @ 1920x1200 Ultra settings (including 4xMSAA).


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yor_*
> 
> OMG absolutely loving this game...


Me to, it is Awesome!!!


----------



## Smithers

So I oc'd my 560ti to 1150mV, CC 830, SC 1660, MC 2004. It seems like my bottle neck on High settings isn't the GPU but my memory (only 1GB). What setting can I up that are more GPU reliant than VRAM reliant?
Thanks!


----------



## GoEz

running it on medium and it looks awesome. can't wait til i buy new gpu

and also i had some spare time while my buddy finished his download.


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scarface_810*
> bf4 is awesome only thing with ultra setting vram ues about 2870MB with low setting it ues 2670mb im on 1080p im hopeing Memory leak or need a patch.


Thanks for your numbers Mad Pistol, seems like people are having different results ? If I remember correctly the game scales its vram usage dependent on what is available on the GPU.


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> Thanks for your numbers Mad Pistol, seems like people are having different results ? If I remember correctly the game scales its vram usage dependent on what is available on the GPU.


All low for me on my 670 was around 700MB of VRAM. This was at 1080p with no AA.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiKE_nz*
> 
> Is it normal that I get good speeds for only a couple of seconds after resuming the download though?


I was having this issue, then I realized my MSI motherboard has that built-in network nanny that it runs in the background, and I opened that little bastard, marked Origin, the BF4 client, and PB to "high priority", and no problems after that!!

Not saying that's your fix, but it sure was mine.









Thanks - T


----------



## Blackops_2

I wish i could play the theme while i was playing. Love this rendition of the BF theme.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Got a russian copy for 35$,what a deal! I'm bulgarian and I have a simular language,definetely worth the 40$ savings.See you on the battlefield tomorrow!


----------



## ihatelolcats

im having a lot of trouble with the web interface loading : /


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> BF3 is nearly unplayable for me on a HD 5850 at 1080p even on low so...............


Surprised to be honest. My GTX 470 runs BF4 at 80+ with everything set to low 1080p.... 32 players though. 64 Player servers I'll get 55-60+.


----------



## HesterDW

Just started BF4 for the first time. I'm running medium settings @ 3240x1920 on two 670's....getting 4 FPS.

I don't even...


----------



## Timu

Is anyone else getting flickering in the campaign? There's a ton of it but goes away when I restart the game, and then comes back randomly again.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I don't even...


...troubleshoot? Yes, apparently not.


----------



## Particle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> BF3 is nearly unplayable for me on a HD 5850 at 1080p even on low so...............


I had a similar experience using 5850s in Bad Company 2 and probably also in my early Battlefield 3 days. Back then without frame pacing, adding the second 5850 I had did nothing for fluidity, either.


----------



## buckeye269

I'd like to squad up with some people and play so we can actually work together. Anyone up for it?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> im having a lot of trouble with the web interface loading : /


I was getting a lot of "a script on this page is making it load slowly" messages last night. I figured it was probably load related since it was only a few hours after launch.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Surprised to be honest. My GTX 470 runs BF4 at 80+ with everything set to low 1080p.... 32 players though. 64 Player servers I'll get 55-60+.


What clocks do you have on that Gtx 470?


----------



## Blackops_2

Think at the moment a lot of people are having issues.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Is anyone else getting flickering in the campaign? There's a ton of it but goes away when I restart the game, and then comes back randomly again.


I think that stutter comes and frames drop only if you press alt+tab.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> ...troubleshoot? Yes, apparently not.


w.t.h. is a "troubleshoot"? obviously im going to troubleshoot.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I have been playing for more then 2 hours ..no stuttering at all (win7)


----------



## StarGazerLeon

Anybody with Windows 7 noticed an improvement in performance since the beta? Last I heard, it ran significantly worse on 7 than 8. I hope the CPU optimizations have improved things...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> What clocks do you have on that Gtx 470?


Stock clocks that came on this card. (Not a OC'd edition).

Core Clock: 608
Memory Clock: 837
Shader: 1215
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarGazerLeon*
> 
> Anybody with Windows 7 noticed an improvement in performance since the beta? Last I heard, it ran significantly worse on 7 than 8. I hope the CPU optimizations have improved things...


BF4 Beta ran the same on Windows 7 and 8 for me AFTER one of the BETA Patches. Official game runs much better than the Beta for both Windows.

I wasn't getting anything more than 50fps in the BETA even after the multiple patches.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Well, my BF4 key from Gaming Titans arrived and just ordered my new kit! Just waiting for my PC to arrive in this country so I can actually play :s


I'd of gone w/ 16 GB.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buckeye269*
> 
> I'd like to squad up with some people and play so we can actually work together. Anyone up for it?


I wont be able to play til mid Nov, but feel free to add me: Twerks4money

Can someone who pre-ordered this through Origin verify something for me...

This is what I see

I'm guessing since China Rising does t have a price and Premium does, I got China Rising, right? Fwiw, cdkeys had my key on the 28th.


----------



## redalert

Just an FYI for people that are having random crashes to desktop or BSOD or any other issues, try lowering your CPU overclock I had random crashes with BF3 for abouth 6 months and tried everything and lowering my OC fixed the problem. My guess is BF4 can cause the same kind of issues if it doesn't like your CPU OC like BF3.


----------



## StarGazerLeon

Thanks, dmasteR! +REP.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Stock clocks that came on this card. (Not a OC'd edition).
> 
> Core Clock: 608
> Memory Clock: 837
> Shader: 1215
> BF4 Beta ran the same on Windows 7 and 8 for me AFTER one of the BETA Patches. Official game runs much better on the Beta for both Windows.
> 
> I wasn't getting anything more than 50fps in the BETA even after the multiple patches.


Should overclock your gtx 470. Would get 10fps more. Have a look at this-http://www.overclock.net/t/1433598/5770-cf-vs-7770-cf-vs-gtx-650ti-vs-gtx-560ti-vs-gtx-470-vs-gtx-480-vs-5870-vs-7850-vs-gts-450-vs-gts-250-completed


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Stock clocks that came on this card. (Not a OC'd edition).
> 
> Core Clock: 608
> Memory Clock: 837
> Shader: 1215
> BF4 Beta ran the same on Windows 7 and 8 for me AFTER one of the BETA Patches. Official game runs much better on the Beta for both Windows.
> 
> I wasn't getting anything more than 50fps in the BETA even after the multiple patches.


Should overclock your gtx 470. Would get 10fps more. Have a look at this-http://www.overclock.net/t/1433598/5770-cf-vs-7770-cf-vs-gtx-650ti-vs-gtx-560ti-vs-gtx-470-vs-gtx-480-vs-5870-vs-7850-vs-gts-450-vs-gts-250-completed


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Stock clocks that came on this card. (Not a OC'd edition).
> 
> Core Clock: 608
> Memory Clock: 837
> Shader: 1215
> BF4 Beta ran the same on Windows 7 and 8 for me AFTER one of the BETA Patches. Official game runs much better on the Beta for both Windows.
> 
> I wasn't getting anything more than 50fps in the BETA even after the multiple patches.


Should overclock your gtx 470. Would get 10fps more. Have a look at this-http://www.overclock.net/t/1433598/5770-cf-vs-7770-cf-vs-gtx-650ti-vs-gtx-560ti-vs-gtx-470-vs-gtx-480-vs-5870-vs-7850-vs-gts-450-vs-gts-250-completed


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Should overclock your gtx 470. Would get 10fps more. Have a look at this-http://www.overclock.net/t/1433598/5770-cf-vs-7770-cf-vs-gtx-650ti-vs-gtx-560ti-vs-gtx-470-vs-gtx-480-vs-5870-vs-7850-vs-gts-450-vs-gts-250-completed


I have no need to overclock my GPU. I have a 7970 on the way.









Is it me, or is the registration more spotty than it was for BF3?


----------



## falcon26

SO Windows 7 runs just as good as 8 after all...


----------



## coolhandluke41

best looking map


----------



## falcon26

How are Gtx 770 fairing at 2560x14400?


----------



## AJR1775

"Omar be getting crazy up in here."


----------



## Dart06

Having random crashes after like 5 minutes or less of play now. Yay.


----------



## unfbilly11

Anyone have any good server recommendations yet? I briefly played a bit last night but then went to sleep. I plan on diving right in tonight. I'd really like to find a good group of people that play as a squad and communicate. The game is so much better that way. I'm in the eastern time zone and will probably play from 6:30-9:00 most nights.


----------



## BulletSponge

Sheesh, I was using 10 of 16GB's of RAM last match! I'm believing the memory leak reports now.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> dang. so why did they recommend me a 3570k? i even said I was gonna overclock at some point, even tho im a total beginner in it.
> 
> dart06 ur 2500k runs at default clock or OC'd??


I run my 3570k @ 4.7 24/7 for how ever long it's been since they came out. It can probably go higher as it's only @ 1.36v... They likely sold you the 3570k over 2500k because it's a stronger chip clock for clock, has better memory controller, & draw's less power.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I was expecting great things from the visuals in SP campaign. Really, really disappointing. Crysis 3 and Metro LL put it to shame. All of the videos we saw months ago were lies, as usual. Dissapointed in the visuals in MP as well, but that matters less.


----------



## Krazee

Locker is the new metro


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Well don't forget to run PBSetup for BF4 update either, especially if you are having ANY issues. And it's a good idea anyway. I did it before the game even went live.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I was expecting great things from the visuals in SP campaign. Really, really disappointing. Crysis 3 and Metro LL put it to shame. All of the videos we saw months ago were lies, as usual. Dissapointed in the visuals in MP as well, but that matters less.


Well idk what your deal is here exactly but you are the first to say this that I've seen. Everyone else has been fawning and the graphics looks incredible to me too so...

Something seems slightly skewed.









Haven't played SP yet.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

I get this error every time I try to load SP or MP
"Could not communicate with BF4. Please use the Task Manager to close it down"

I do go to the task manager and there is nothing to close down. I even end the BF4 process and that doesn't solve the issue.

I was getting that same error during the final couple days of the beta, making the game unplayable. Please, what do I do?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> I get this error every time I try to load SP or MP
> "Could not communicate with BF4. Please use the Task Manager to close it down"
> 
> I do go to the task manager and there is nothing to close down. I even end the BF4 process and that doesn't solve the issue.
> 
> I was getting that same error during the final couple days of the beta, making the game unplayable. Please, what do I do?


Try, uninstall BattleLog. Reinstall BattleLog.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Try, uninstall BattleLog. Reinstall BattleLog.


Didn't work.


----------



## Mbalmer

My frames per second seem to fluctuate pretty bad and my i5 3570k at 4.2 is running about 95-100 on each core. I am running sli 4gb 670's on a 1440p monitor at 110hz. I'm starting to wish I would have just purchased a 1080p 120hz monitor instead. I'm not impressed by the graphics at this point either. I have been running at several different video settings to test my fps, but haven't found anything that I am content with in regards to graphics/performance.

I will mess with it tonight. Thanks for the person that suggested Clawplay 5. I can see what my cpu and gpu's are doing since precision/riva weren't working.

I wonder how much performance gain I would get if I overclocked to more then 4.2. I have never really put any time into trying to get higher. I have an ASrock z77 extreme 4 and there is an auto-overclock in the bios, so I just set that at 4.2 and went with it.

At this point, I miss Battlefield 3....but I'm sure that will change.


----------



## PandaAttack

I'm getting framerate drops into the 20s and 30s on ultra and high. Not really playable for me. GPU usage fluctuates wildly and I never seem to see vram usage go above 1.5gb on my 2gb card. Everything feels fine on low, however. I guess at this point I'm disappointed but not at all surprised considering I had this same problem in bf3 and the solution was throwing more money at it.

Here's to hoping Ghosts is good enough to keep me entertained until they get BF4 working.


----------



## EVILNOK

I really hadn't planned on getting this game but I received it today as a gift for my upcoming Bday. So I'll be installing it shortly. Add me if you want. I think I have a lot of you added from BF3 anyway.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> My frames per second seem to fluctuate pretty bad and my i5 3570k at 4.2 is running about 95-100 on each core. I am running sli 4gb 670's on a 1440p monitor at 110hz. I'm starting to wish I would have just purchased a 1080p 120hz monitor instead. I'm not impressed by the graphics at this point either. I have been running at several different video settings to test my fps, but haven't found anything that I am content with in regards to graphics/performance.
> 
> I will mess with it tonight. Thanks for the person that suggested Clawplay 5. I can see what my cpu and gpu's are doing since precision/riva weren't working.
> 
> I wonder how much performance gain I would get if I overclocked to more then 4.2. I have never really put any time into trying to get higher. I have an ASrock z77 extreme 4 and there is an auto-overclock in the bios, so I just set that at 4.2 and went with it.
> 
> At this point, I miss Battlefield 3....but I'm sure that will change.


Same board same cpu but @ 4.7 ghz and sli 670 2gb cards. Just recently got windows 8 though and I'm locked at 90-100 fps steady with 4x msaa and everything ultra.

Back in beta with windows 7 with same setup I could barely keep 60 steady. Optimization for this game is pretty damn good on windows 8 but still a few issues that I'm sure will be fixed. Surprised how smooth it runs now with windows 8.

Yes if you oc the cpu it should run smoother. I think those 670s are being held back by your cpu @ 4.2 ghz.


----------



## jakeface1

I am. Its just graphical glitches, It only happened when I had one gun out though. When I switched to my secondary weapon it stopped completely.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Hmmm, It seems I have fixed it


----------



## Agoniizing

Does anyone know what that 677MB patch was for?


----------



## ep45-ds3l

So... I'm leaving BO2 for a while.. Let's see how this goes.. And how well my 670's do @1600P


----------



## john1016

I cant believe how well the game plays for me at 6000x1200 res. Win 7, two 7950's and I can play on ultra preset. FPS does drop fairly low at times but it runs so smooth I cant believe the fps is actually that low.
On my sig rig (ultra preset) I get around 90% cpu usage and 70%-95% gpu usage, with almost 3gb vram being used(2.8 or something).

I will be on a bit later if anyone wants to squad up, my battlelog is "johnn1016"


----------



## IAmDay

Anyone else making cool emblems for weapons and vehicles? Here is mine


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Anyone else making cool emblems for weapons and vehicles? Here is mine


we cant be friends anymore


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> we cant be friends anymore


+1


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I am no digital artist myself but I am still impressed with what people are seemingly able to do with that emblem editor and it's relatively limited capabilities at a glance.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> I am no digital artist myself but I am still impressed with what people are seemingly able to do with that emblem editor.


The internet no longer impresses me.


----------



## Indy1944

just got done playing this, I must say im at a loss why the hype, its a terrible game, crappy graphics, just terrible, bc2 and bf3 are way superior


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indy1944*
> 
> just got done playing this, I must say im at a loss why the hype, its a terrible game, crappy graphics, just terrible, bc2 and bf3 are way superior


Perhaps its that your 570 is getting up there in age?


----------



## Indy1944

i played my brothers version on ps3 and im like are you kidding me? it looks horrible, ugly as hell, why even publish something like that next gen or not im disgusted at Dice......a ploy to make money


----------



## wrigleyvillain

lol well you are entitled to that (strange) opinion but let me tell you very few share it. I guess your computer is broken or something. Ok obviously not but I'm at a loss to understand why it seems so bad to you compared to most everyone else, myself included. And I didn't know WHAT to think before the beta. My very first thought was "BF4 already"?

This game is leaps and bounds ahead of it's predecessors in essentially every way.


----------



## starmanwarz

I tried the vpn thing on reddit, did every step but when I try to connect to a server I get a could not activate bf4 on this computer? I didn't download with vpn, do I have to re download??


----------



## Indy1944

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Perhaps its that your 570 is getting up there in age?


dude that's out dated im running a 7870, still the graphics are washed out, plain, unaspiring, am i the only one?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> I am no digital artist myself but I am still impressed with what people are seemingly able to do with that emblem editor and it's relatively limited capabilities at a glance.


not sure if impressed is the righ word in my case...saw a baby hitler face with a swastika hat .. or something, and of course, several epeens, those are always nice







lol


----------



## Indy1944

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> lol well you are entitled to that (strange) opinion but let me tell you very few share it. I guess your computer is broken or something.
> 
> This game is leaps and bounds ahead of it's predecessors in essentially every way.


Strange opinion? you mean anyone who disagrees with you is strange.


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indy1944*
> 
> dude that's out dated im running a 7870, still the graphics are washed out, plain, unaspiring, am i the only one?


Yes.


----------



## Indy1944

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> lol well you are entitled to that (strange) opinion but let me tell you very few share it. I guess your computer is broken or something. Ok obviously not but I'm at a loss to understand why it seems so bad to you compared to most everyone else, myself included. And I didn't know WHAT to think before the beta. My very first thought was "BF4 already"?
> 
> This game is leaps and bounds ahead of it's predecessors in essentially every way.


I sense Fanboism here, cant wait for Ghosts to come out so I can hear the Fanboism wars, should be great


----------



## wrigleyvillain

No dude strange because it contradicts what almost everyone else thinks. Give it some more time at least. Sure you don't need a driver update or something?

And no the positive things I'm saying are due to the fact it looks great and is fun as hell and also gives me lots of points for lots of stuff. Runs well too now. Again, BF4 had to win me over and it did. BF3 I was all over from the first announcement, for the record.


----------



## Indy1944

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> No dude strange because it contradicts what almost everyone else thinks. Give it some more time at least. Sure you don't need a driver update or something?


For next gen im not impressed, i mean sure if you have top of the line hardware maybe looks ok but who has that less than 1 percent of us


----------



## Mad Pistol

BF4 looks better than BF3 for sure. Colors are more natural, everything is more detailed, the water is BREATHTAKING, and the sound work seems to be better too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indy1944*
> 
> For next gen im not impressed, i mean sure if you have top of the line hardware maybe looks ok but who has that less than 1 percent of us


On your system, you should be able to push high settings at the very least. I don't understand what the problem is...

Also, expect a boost in performance as soon as the "Mantle" patch is released in December.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm really intrigued about the sound...
A lot of people such as these "youtubers" were always saying the sound is BETTER.
Despite that fact, after I put it through my sound system and/or headphones + amp it sounded utterly horrible.

Sure there was more SURROUND sound, and more environment sound but the explosions....those explosions sounded like muffled farts (of course I'm exaggerating a little here, but still)


----------



## Indy1944

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> BF4 looks better than BF3 for sure. Colors are more natural, everything is more detailed, the water is BREATHTAKING, and the sound work seems to be better too.
> On your system, you should be able to push high settings at the very least. I don't understand what the problem is...


like I said with proper hardware sure, but most of us have mid range, budget machines....why sell something that makes us unhappy with our current machines......


----------



## starmanwarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> I tried the vpn thing on reddit, did every step but when I try to connect to a server I get a could not activate bf4 on this computer? I didn't download with vpn, do I have to re download??


Please someone? Do I have to redownload with VPN in order to work? Is it the only way?


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indy1944*
> 
> like I said with proper hardware sure, but most of us have mid range, budget machines....why sell something that makes us unhappy with our current machines......


My setup is only slightly better than yours, and I"m amazed that performance is as good as it is, so much so that I don't want to upgrade. Why do you feel the need to upgrade for only one game?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indy1944*
> 
> like I said with proper hardware sure, but most of us have *mid range, budget machines*....why sell something that makes us unhappy with our current machines......


Although I agree there is only a small % of enthusiast buyers you surely can not expect games to be developed with that in mind, the industry would never move forward, or the game. Be the same old rehash over again lol oh .... wait a minute, another game comes to mind.


----------



## Indy1944

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> My setup is only slightly better than yours, and I"m amazed that performance is as good as it is, so much so that I don't want to upgrade. Why do you feel the need to upgrade for only one game?


idk, maybe i nee to do a clean install of windows


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> we cant be friends anymore


Were we ever friends?









Just kidding I love you


----------



## EVILNOK

There was supposed to be a quote here saying maybe it was an aging 570 that was the issue. Dunno what happened.

Shouldn't be an issue. It wasn't on my 570 anyway.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indy1944*
> 
> like I said with proper hardware sure, but most of us have mid range, budget machines....*why sell something that makes us unhappy with our current machines*......


What?


----------



## Indy1944

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Although I agree there is only a small % of enthusiast buyers you surely can not expect games to be developed with that in mind, the industry would never move forward, or the game. Be the same old rehash over again lol oh .... wait a minute, another game comes to mind.


all im saying is make a better game, better mechanics, a better coded game can create great graphics and not give your GPU a heart attack


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> I had a similar experience using 5850s in Bad Company 2 and probably also in my early Battlefield 3 days. Back then without frame pacing, adding the second 5850 I had did nothing for fluidity, either.


The GTX 480 is roughly 75% faster in comparison, did not think the 5000 series was this bad...

It is ok for other games though.

Why do i have to be in a financial mess?????????


----------



## Indy1944

I forgot this is a fanboism thread, im a COD guy


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indy1944*
> 
> I forgot this is a fanboism thread, im a COD guy


----------



## starmanwarz

Guys can someone please answer me this simple question,

For the VPN thing to work does the game need to be downloaded with VPN as well? Or normal download is fine too?


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> Guys can someone please answer me this simple question,
> 
> For the VPN thing to work does the game need to be downloaded with VPN as well? Or normal download is fine too?


Normal download is fine.


----------



## di inferi

Stop trolling, Indy.


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Anyone else making cool emblems for weapons and vehicles? Here is mine


I just spent 20 minutes trying to figure out how to make a red and white barber pole and I came up with a headache...I have no idea how you do this. It is very, very good.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Same board same cpu but @ 4.7 ghz and sli 670 2gb cards. Just recently got windows 8 though and I'm locked at 90-100 fps steady with 4x msaa and everything ultra.
> 
> Back in beta with windows 7 with same setup I could barely keep 60 steady. Optimization for this game is pretty damn good on windows 8 but still a few issues that I'm sure will be fixed. Surprised how smooth it runs now with windows 8.
> 
> Yes if you oc the cpu it should run smoother. I think those 670s are being held back by your cpu @ 4.2 ghz.


Can you post your overclock settings. I will try anything at this point.....except buy windows 8 (which may be what I have to do in the end.)


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> Guys can someone please answer me this simple question,
> 
> For the VPN thing to work does the game need to be downloaded with VPN as well? Or normal download is fine too?


Normal should be fine. From what i read you need to be connected to install/activate though, I will find out shortly


----------



## Jack Mac

I changed my mind, I'm weak for Battlefield...just purchased BF4.


----------



## starmanwarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Normal should be fine. From what i read you need to be connected to install/activate though, I will find out shortly


Thanks.

my VPN works fine, game is not grey and can be launched. The problem is that when I try to join a server I get a "could not authenticate bf4 on this account" error. Anyone else with that problem?


----------



## capt_zman

Just an FYI here. 2600k at 4.4 with a GTX 670. The 331.58 drivers sucked as I had color issues, tearing, and basically a really crappy screen. Upgraded the drivers to the 331.65 and everything is great. All Ultra settings (includes the 4x msaa) and vsync off, and I'm well north of 60 fps all day long. 1920x1080 res.

So far, game is pretty awesome.


----------



## Shatterist

If we're comparing BF4 to CoD, BF4 looks better than CoD Ghosts, most assuredly. I hate to bash on CoD since I play both series, but you cannot talk about "well coded, better looking" when for example Black Ops wasn't that optimized in the first place compared to BFBC2. And the comment about selling stuff that makes us unhappy with our machines...I thought the prevailing argument was that there wasn't enough software out there pushing our machines to the limit (cue mutterings of "dirty console peasants").

Anyways, the game itself performs well on my machine, if it were so kind as to not crash all the time. Running on one 7950 at the moment, and I'm running high presets, MSAA x4, 1920x1200 and getting pretty consistent 75 fps, with the occasional drop to single digits. When I get my second 7950 back from RMA, hopefully I can push Ultra at 60 fps stable.

That single player though...well at least it wasn't BF3


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> my VPN works fine, game is not grey and can be launched. The problem is that when I try to join a server I get a "could not authenticate bf4 on this account" error. Anyone else with that problem?


Somebody else had this problem and turned out the account was hacked and someone used their key already. Don't know how to fix that.

I'm just messing with you....I had the same problem, never fixed it and just waited until release in my area....I would make the same suggestion to you.


----------



## fullban

is this right?? I just got this email and now am banned for 72hrs urrghh

Dear fullban,
We are contacting you to notify you that we have found your Battlefield3 account to be in violation of our Terms of Service.
After completing an investigation of your Account, we have identified the following violation:
Harassment - Advertising ToS Breaching Services / Sites

my post in forum

[i pre ordered bf4+premium from simplycdkeys and couldnt wait haha-[ ...it only got delivered today so i bought a cdkey from greenmangaming yesterday and used vpn to activate iv used the premium off the simplycdkeys and got the bf4 cdkey spare my email.is [email protected] if interested ]

Due to this violation we are suspending your account for 72 hours effective immediately.
Our penalty system is cumulative. This means that if you continue to violate our Terms of Service, the penalty applied will increase in severity and may ultimately result in permanent account closure.
It is our goal to make the gaming experience as safe, secure and enjoyable as possible for all of our players. As such, we take any violations of our Terms of Service very seriously. Please ensure that you are familiar with our Terms of Service, as repeated violations will result in suspension or account closure. Our Terms of Service can be found here:
http://tos.ea.com/legalapp/WEBTERMS/US/en/PC/
Thank you for your understanding in this matter.
Yours sincerely,
Joyce
EA Customer Service
Note: If you feel you have received this suspension in error, please contact us at [email protected]


----------



## Jack Mac

That's why you generally avoid battlelog forums.


----------



## starmanwarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> Somebody else had this problem and turned out the account was hacked and someone used their key already. Don't know how to fix that.
> 
> I'm just messing with you....I had the same problem, never fixed it and just waited until release in my area....I would make the same suggestion to you.


Almost got a heart attack. I don't think I can wait until the 1st


----------



## fullban

joyce the little slapper !!!

I am off work all week 2 play this


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> Almost got a heart attack. I don't think I can wait until the 1st


I thought you would like that.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indy1944*
> 
> i played my brothers version on ps3 and im like are you kidding me? it looks horrible, ugly as hell, why even publish something like that next gen or not im disgusted at Dice......a ploy to make money


Let me first say, if you were on a console for any reason, and are now here in THIS thread trying to make inroads, you're doing it aaaaaall wrong...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indy1944*
> 
> For next gen im not impressed, i mean sure if you have top of the line hardware maybe looks ok but who has that less than 1 percent of us


Look... I know this is a dead horse I'm beating already, but...

"...less than 1 percent of us" [ON OVERCLOCK.NET] have top of the line hardware?










I got proof going the _OTHER_ way, homie...









Thanks - T


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullban*
> 
> is this right?? I just got this email and now am banned for 72hrs urrghh
> 
> Dear fullban,
> We are contacting you to notify you that we have found your Battlefield3 account to be in violation of our Terms of Service.
> After completing an investigation of your Account, we have identified the following violation:
> Harassment - Advertising ToS Breaching Services / Sites
> 
> my post in forum
> 
> [i pre ordered bf4+premium from simplycdkeys and couldnt wait haha-[ ...it only got delivered today so i bought a cdkey from greenmangaming yesterday and used vpn to activate iv used the premium off the simplycdkeys and got the bf4 cdkey spare my email.is [email protected] if interested ]
> 
> Due to this violation we are suspending your account for 72 hours effective immediately.
> Our penalty system is cumulative. This means that if you continue to violate our Terms of Service, the penalty applied will increase in severity and may ultimately result in permanent account closure.
> It is our goal to make the gaming experience as safe, secure and enjoyable as possible for all of our players. As such, we take any violations of our Terms of Service very seriously. Please ensure that you are familiar with our Terms of Service, as repeated violations will result in suspension or account closure. Our Terms of Service can be found here:
> http://tos.ea.com/legalapp/WEBTERMS/US/en/PC/
> Thank you for your understanding in this matter.
> Yours sincerely,
> Joyce
> EA Customer Service
> Note: If you feel you have received this suspension in error, please contact us at [email protected]


At least it isn't a "fullban"








No in all honesty - you should ask them why.
Bit ridiculous - just Origin/EA protecting their interests for money sakes.

I never post on Blog.


----------



## fullban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> That's why you generally avoid battlelog forums.


oh yes never again cant believe it ,they actually pay some1 to do this to people .


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullban*
> 
> oh yes never again cant believe it ,they actually pay some1 to do this to people .
> 
> would you be arsed


I bet you it was their backseat mod buddy, Feets13 who reported you. I lurk battlelog forums when OCN is dead and that guy always posts "reported" whenever he gets the chance.


----------



## fullban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I bet you it was their backseat mod buddy, Feets13 who reported you. I lurk battlelog forums when OCN is dead and that guy always posts "reported" whenever he gets the chance.


idiots!

this is what I sent back

i cant understand why i deserve to get banned for 72hrs just for asking if someone wanted to buy your game off me which i never needed , i mean who actually reads tos agreements for games?? i wasn't aware that i wasn't allowed to advertise .

id accept the post getting deleted but a ban!! that's a bit much (i never even sold the damn game)

i hope you will reconsider as i don't think i deserve this, i am actually off work and cant even play my games which iv payed for.


----------



## charlesquik

the ocn server need more than 30 slot comon guys


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> the ocn server need more than 30 slot comon guys


Yeah max 48ish


----------



## hotwheels1997

Reading all the positive feedback of the game ,can't wait for tomorrow.Already pre-loaded,dumb european release date


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

I'm playing single player on medium with my current rig and I think it looks great.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullban*
> 
> idiots!
> 
> this is what I sent back
> 
> i cant understand why i deserve to get banned for 72hrs just for asking if someone wanted to buy your game off me which i never needed , i mean who actually reads tos agreements for games?? i wasn't aware that i wasn't allowed to advertise .
> 
> id accept the post getting deleted but a ban!! that's a bit much (i never even sold the damn game)
> 
> i hope you will reconsider as i don't think i deserve this, i am actually off work and cant even play my games which iv payed for.


I don't think it is because you were advertising for cdkey - it's that you were advertising how to use a VPN to get around region restrictions. The ban reason is "Advertising TOS Breaching" not "Advertising".


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> *I bet you it was their backseat mod buddy, Feets13 who reported you.* I lurk battlelog forums when OCN is dead and that guy always posts "reported" whenever he gets the chance.


+1 true lol seen it myself, I lurk but not post.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I bet you it was their backseat mod buddy, Feets13 who reported you. I lurk battlelog forums when OCN is dead and that guy always posts "reported" whenever he gets the chance.


One of the Blog mods ThePoolshark was on a thread telling people not to use VPN because you could be banned. Yet 10 hours before release he was in a server with me and I pointed it out and he left lol.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Locker is the new metro


I briefly played on it until I crashed (Hope the crashing is fixed >_>) I have to say I never loved metro more as a meatgrinder map. Not that I hate lockers its just mass chaos I'm so confused as to what to do.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

???? Umm.. So.. I can't even run the game?? :/

I installed the Plugin.. and no go.. I know, I'm an idiot..


----------



## Dart06

So I think this is new to Battlefield? Anyone know how it works or what that means?


I'm not very good at the game (even though I'm almost always #1 or 2 in each game) but whoa.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> the ocn server need more than 30 slot comon guys


Last time I played BF3 on the OCN servers I got threatened with a ban for hacking.








Who are the mods there these days?


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Last time I played BF3 on the OCN servers I got threatened with a ban for hacking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the mods there these days?


And how do you connect to the OCN server?


----------



## fullban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I don't think it is because you were advertising for cdkey - it's that you were advertising how to use a VPN to get around region restrictions. The ban reason is "Advertising TOS Breaching" not "Advertising".


maybe still petty tho , am sure 90% of people in that forum now how to vpn anyway


----------



## amtbr

Has anyone figured out the Gadget binds? I can't get Gadget 1 to bind to anything, the only way I can select my first gadget is inventory toggle...

FYI, if anyone is having issues where the game just wont launch, MP or SP, disable AV features until it works.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> And how do you connect to the OCN server?


You used to be able to just search for OCN in the server filter and they showed up.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> the ocn server need more than 30 slot comon guys
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah max 48ish
Click to expand...

If we get the server full consistently we can look at adding extra slots or getting another one.
This is how we did it with BF3.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> So I think this is new to Battlefield? Anyone know how it works or what that means?
> 
> 
> I'm not very good at the game (even though I'm almost always #1 or 2 in each game) but whoa.


it's EAs new prediction for matchmaking.
If you ask me it's as flawed as it used to be.


----------



## Dominican

i am not able to play BF 4 Due to this error ///










We're Sorry, an error has occurred

we are unable to connect to ea server to activate battlefield 4 on this computer using account please try again later


----------



## Shaded War

Game crashes every time I click video options in both campaign and MP. Great game, Dice. This is what happens when a beta is 2 weeks from launch.


----------



## akaTRAP

Reloading animation: Still broken since Battlefield 3........ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!!

Ammo count: Still broken since Battlefield 4 ALPHA...........SERIOUSLY DICE?!!! Why is it I feel like the PC players got the real game and us console players got a half-done version of the game? PC beta? Ammo count set properly. Console release version? NOPE! Still broken. And I don't understand why DICE decided to fix something that wasn't broken. Flying jets is just simply not even close to being fun.

/rant.


----------



## cyanmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dominican*
> 
> i am not able to play BF 4 Due to this error ///
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're Sorry, an error has occurred
> 
> we are unable to connect to ea server to activate battlefield 4 on this computer using account please try again later


i am also getting an error. played for 4 hours earlier and now it wont work. says to close the game in task manager but it isnt there and i even rebooted and powered off about 10 times with no luck. game is stupid buggy it seems.


----------



## MattGordon

gtx 760 at stock and pulling constant 60fps+, only dipping down to the 40 and 50 when some huge explosion happens right in my face.

This card is doing pretty amazing...


----------



## Dominican

this sucks really just got 290X R9 can't even play


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

So, who else is getting really pissed off about how ridiculous the MBT LAW is? TBH, it is the most unfair thing in this game. It seems that every server i play on, there's a ton of engineers that just spam that thing and take out tanks and light armor without busting a sweat. Since it auto locks without having to actually be locked on by the player, I've just been so heated over this today as i mostly play LAV's and LAV-AD's. I hope they gimp that damn thing soon, because i though the whole rpg locking in the beta was a bit much, but now this?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> Game crashes every time I click video options in both campaign and MP. Great game, Dice. This is what happens when a beta is 2 weeks from launch.


Oh gee I guess that means me and everyone else must have this exact same problem because according to you there is an inherent problem/bug with the release...oh wait...

It's video options related...have you at least updated to latest beta drivers? Deleted the old settings folder from the beta in Documents? Checked your GPU CP settings? Your OC?

I know it's frustrating to have problems but too many people seem to assume THEIR issue is across the board or is always the fault of the game itself. C'mon you built that damn rig you should know how many factors are in this equation and how to troubleshoot them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dominican*
> 
> this sucks really just got 290X R9 can't even play


IDK why you are having that general error but have you tried anything? Reset your router and update Punkbuster (PBSetup.exe) or try a different browser or maybe even reset your Origin password. You know, do stuff in hopes you fix it. And complaining to Origin live chat would go a lot farther than doing so here.


----------



## ihatelolcats

you cant queue for servers anymore? for a full server i just get an error


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

So ladies hows Buggyfield 4?

Oh sorry Battlefield 4**


----------



## cyanmcleod

so yeah.... i cant figure this one out. says to close it in task manager but it is not in there.


----------



## CptDanko

What a fail of a day one realease. Getting the Red Screen Of Death on map loads with ati 7 series cards and also generic CTDs that happened in beta as well as BF3.

Either DICE or AMD need to get their act together.


----------



## yusupov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*
> 
> so yeah.... i cant figure this one out. says to close it in task manager but it is not in there.


its not there because it was never able to communicate w/ it. maybe somehow confusing it w/ the beta?


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> you cant queue for servers anymore? for a full server i just get an error


I was just about to post about this.










man I've been reading bf4 stuff all last night on my phone wishing I could play and the first game I join its 28/30 then says its full, and get the error above.

Not a good start after just spending $100.
DICE I put my faith in you to get your crap together, please don't make a fool out of me.

I need to do one more errand and then I'm sitting down and finally playing the crap out of this until I fall asleep sitting up.


----------



## cyanmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusupov*
> 
> its not there because it was never able to communicate w/ it. maybe somehow confusing it w/ the beta?


i never played the beta on this computer so that cant be it


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Locker is the new metro


i love it! its not as cluttered as metro


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*
> 
> so yeah.... i cant figure this one out. says to close it in task manager but it is not in there.


If it's like BF3, go into "processes" and end the bf4.exe process.


----------



## cyanmcleod

well after trying to fix this for over an hour i am just going to redownload the game. i messed up and installed it on a slow 5400 rpm drive rather than my SSD anyways and it takes like 3 mintues to change levels.


----------



## cyanmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> If it's like BF3, go into "processes" and end the bf4.exe process.


take it you didnt look at the picture i included


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*
> 
> take it you didnt look at the picture i included


D'oh. Sorry! At work, everything's blocked. Looked at it on my tablet.


----------



## pel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> What a fail of a day one realease. Getting the Red Screen Of Death on map loads with ati 7 series cards and also generic CTDs that happened in beta as well as BF3.
> 
> Either DICE or AMD need to get their act together.


is the same with nvidia... just not red but black xd


----------



## cyanmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> D'oh. Sorry! At work, everything's blocked. Looked at it on my tablet.


heh, i can understand that. game is amazing (way more fun than BF3 imo) just super buggy right now. i am sure it will get fixed up soon enough. nowhere near the fail train that BF3 was at launch.


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*
> 
> heh, i can understand that. game is amazing (way more fun than BF3 imo) just super buggy right now. i am sure it will get fixed up soon enough. nowhere near the fail train that BF3 was at launch.


That's good to hear. I followed BF3 from the beginning and was a bit upset by the time it launched due to issues. This time I didn't really follow it, and didn't even pre-order, but from what I'm reading, it seems to be a much better launch, so I purchased it today.


----------



## Lisjak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Reading all the positive feedback of the game ,can't wait for tomorrow.Already pre-loaded,dumb european release date


I think you will have to wait a little longer than until tomorrow. EU release date is on the 31. at 12:01 or in my case 01:01


----------



## bambino167

Is there an OC server for bf4?


----------



## hotwheels1997

What Sony have done is amazing.Can't believe the graphics of the PS4. It's been confirmed that It runs BF4 on 1080p 60fps and the graphics are astonishing ! In my opinion it's all on High with AA Post but no MSAA. Next gen console guys are in for a treat,for 400$ they get a to play with simular visuals to PC on Ultra,that's amazing.It'll definetely close the gap between consoles and PC's.I expect cross-platform multiplayer title some time in the near future!
Bulgaria's release date is the 31st unfortunately,already pre-loaded the game.I'm sure the my rig(i5-3570k 4.3 ; 7950 @ 1100/1575) will get me that 60fps solid gameplay on Ultra,it did it even during the beta.If anyone with specs simular to mine could share their experience,it'll be great.
@Lisjak : Yea,just figured that out.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Sony have done is amazing.Can't believe the graphics of the PS4. It's been confirmed that It runs BF4 on 1080p 60fps and the graphics are astonishing ! In my opinion it's all on High with AA Post but no MSAA. Next gen console guys are in for a treat,for 400$ they get a to play with simular visuals to PC on Ultra,that's amazing.It'll definetely close the gap between consoles and PC's.I expect cross-platform multiplayer title some time in the near future!
> Bulgaria's release date is the 31st unfortunately,already pre-loaded the game.I'm sure the my rig(i5-3570k 4.3 ; 7950 @ 1100/1575) will get me that 60fps solid gameplay on Ultra,it did it even during the beta.If anyone with specs simular to mine could share their experience,it'll be great.


1600x900 resolution, but it has all of the graphics from the PC port, the X1 has no HBAO, 720p and some other tweaks.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 1600x900 resolution, but it has all of the graphics from the PC port, the X1 has no HBAO, 720p and some other tweaks.


Yes,thanks for the correction.In your opinion,how will the graphics stack up against the PC on the PS4? I suspect PS4 will be High preset (everything high,High AA post and HBAO) which will be the exact equavalent of the High for PC.No way in hell 1.84Tflops GPU can run the game on Ultra.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Yes,thanks for the correction.In your opinion,how will the graphics stack up against the PC on the PS4? I suspect PS4 will be High preset (everything high,High AA post and HBAO) which will be the exact equavalent of the High for PC.No way in hell 1.84Tflops GPU can run the game on Ultra.


It is quite obvious the game is well optimized, and Ultra/High looks hardly any different with a large cost in GPU performance going to Ultra.

Next gen will look crazy for console users.


----------



## Zoroastrian

Ahh still waiting for the release in Australia ! How's the graphical optimisation guys ? Running smooth ? High /ultra settings looking good ? Or is it still a bit like waking moving around in very high gravity ?


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Well, my BF4 key from Gaming Titans arrived and just ordered my new kit! Just waiting for my PC to arrive in this country so I can actually play :s


Just looking at your cart, does that larger antennae actually increase network reliability? (Or am i completely wrong) Im not in the best situation in terms of wireless coverage and im looking for ways to improve it.

Thanks.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> It is quite obvious the game is well optimized, and Ultra/High looks hardly any different with a large cost in GPU performance going to Ultra.
> 
> Next gen will look crazy for console users.


I'm a bit jealous to be honest,my build cost me more than 400$ to play on ultra.Damn,if I was good with a controller...


----------



## Angrychair

2.9GB of usage 1920x1200 ultra with 125% texture setting. 70-120fps avg


----------



## MerkageTurk

seemed to me it was not ps4 but PC gameplay, as he was moving the cursor, gamepad to quick like PC; where you lift up the mouse etc.


----------



## Angrychair

anybody found a workaround for crashing by chance?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> seemed to me it was not ps4 but PC gameplay, as he was moving the cursor, gamepad to quick like PC; where you lift up the mouse etc.


It was PS4, take note of button prompts.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dominican*
> 
> this sucks really just got 290X R9 can't even play


Long shot but try this:

WINDOWS key + R

%temp%

highlight everything and hit the DELETE key, hit SKIP for the file(s) that can't be deleted.

Restart.

Try again.


----------



## Deadeye

Does Rinput work for you guys on BF4 and WIn8?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> Just looking at your cart, does that larger antennae actually increase network reliability? (Or am i completely wrong) Im not in the best situation in terms of wireless coverage and im looking for ways to improve it.
> 
> Thanks.


It improves the signal strength and POSSIBLY the reliability depending on how far you are from the router (interference etc to factor in).

So yes, stronger antennas do a good job and provide a better connection.

Do bear in mind that the antennas that he has are 2.4ghz and his card is capable of 5ghz.
His thus limiting his frequency range to only 2.4ghz.
That said, this isn't a problem for him as his router won't output 5ghz.


----------



## discoprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadeye*
> 
> Does Rinput work for you guys on BF4 and WIn8?


it works just fine, using a logitech G100S 500DPI @ 500hz


----------



## Deadeye

Mine just closed cant open the command would you mind sharing how did manage to make it work?


----------



## Quesenek

So I'm constantly getting "BF4.exe has stopped working" now upon entering a server or after a little bit of play.
Anyone else have this problem? Are there any fixes for it?
I'm running windows 8.1 pro BTW.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bambino167*
> 
> Is there an OC server for bf4?


There certainly is http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/2cf08d8f-4c42-41af-86c4-01046ebfe584/Overclock-net-Battlefield-4/


----------



## Sadmoto

On Railway I get around 40-80fps AVG 60-70 on ultra 1360x768, 110 FoV, 100% Scale, I use 40-60% GPU usage and 1.4gb Vram, I might even be able to put the res scale up a tad








this is also with beta 6 drivers, I wanted to try them out before installing 7.

So far, my performance is better then bf3 for that map at least, I'll have benching to do after the campaign!


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Well don't forget to run PBSetup for BF4 update either, especially if you are having ANY issues. And it's a good idea anyway. I did it before the game even went live.
> Well idk what your deal is here exactly but you are the first to say this that I've seen. Everyone else has been fawning and the graphics looks incredible to me too so...
> 
> Something seems slightly skewed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't played SP yet.


SP is amazing I dunno what some of these people want out of a game, it's pretty damn close to Crysis 3 graphics if you ask me just in SP mode though.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Smooth on my i7 2600k.


cool im trying to get my hands on a 3770k since the 3570k isnt cutting it


----------



## djriful

First time playing operation Locker... the bottleneck area is intense... 9 kills 0 deaths... then server crash..


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> cool im trying to get my hands on a 3770k since the 3570k isnt cutting it


My [email protected] 4.6 is working just fine, lol. At 4.6 it's running bf4 at high-med settings just fine at 6000x1200 res.

Seems like you have a software issue more than a hardware issue, a 3570k with an oc should do just fine on this game.


----------



## cyanmcleod

well i deleted the game and did a full reinstall and i am still getting the same issue. no clue what is going on. maybe a patch will come tomorrow and fix it. kinda bummed i cant play on the day it comes out :-/


----------



## Crowe98

Alright guys, after reading through about 50-60 pages of replies, im finally making a post.

My rig:

3770k 2 $ghz

XFX Radeon 6850 DD 1GB (With $40 more dollars ill be upgrading to an ASUS R9 280x)

8GB of Corsair Dominator Memory (1600Mhz)

Now, given my rig, lets say by the time i get my copy of BF4 (31st of Oct GMT+10) I dont have my 280x, what kind of performance do you think ill get on my 6850? I can run BF3 on medium settings fine.

Also, is it worth loading the game on an SSD? Has anyone noticed loading times quicken when on an SSD?

Does anyone have a 280x and a 3770k? What kind of FPS are you getting?

Im asking some of these questions just incase its not worth spending $409 of my earned money on a new GPU.

Sorry for the massive post and questions, just things i've been needing to ask for a while now.

Thanks.


----------



## olllian

Man this game is pissing me off. Can't even play a full game before the game crashes. Anyone ells?


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dominican*
> 
> i am not able to play BF 4 Due to this error ///
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're Sorry, an error has occurred
> 
> we are unable to connect to ea server to activate battlefield 4 on this computer using account please try again later


This happened to me when I first started with the game. What I did was go to the folder that the Battlefield 4 files are in and clicked on one that was an "application" It started from the folder and then it recognized the code.

Did you ever use a VPN? If so, delete all of your internet history, restart, and then do what I said above. Just click on some things in the actual folder...I don't have it in front of me or I would tell you...won't be home for about an hour.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> anybody found a workaround for crashing by chance?


Do you know how many things can make you crash in BF games almost anything its trial and error. I had 2 crashes so far today. CPU/GPU overclock, gpu drivers soundcard drivers, Dice's fault, I thought someone posted that Chrome might be causing problems who knows just gotta try different things and hope it fixes your problem.


----------



## yusupov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *187x*
> 
> SP is amazing I dunno what some of these people want out of a game, it's pretty damn close to Crysis 3 graphics if you ask me just in SP mode though.


i dont think tehyre even in the same league. and so far ive been laughing AT sp as much as ive been laughing with the mp, i have no idea why dice cant figure out how fun emergent gameplay is on one end when they use it so gloriously on the other.


----------



## yusupov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olllian*
> 
> Man this game is pissing me off. Can't even play a full game before the game crashes. Anyone ells?


i had this problem before i finally gave in lowered my OC...think its very CPU intensive.


----------



## Dart06

I had game crashes for awhile but after I restarted they stopped.

I'm enjoying Rush mode quite a bit. It's fun.


----------



## Sadmoto

Can't even start SP, Wow. anyone know of a fix for this?









"Could not communicate with BF4. Please use the Task Manager to close it down."
But yet its not in there.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Just finished the preload and installation and the game wont run,still saying unreleased title and wont be released until the 30th of october even tho today is the 31st....









Does anyone knows what time this game gets the green light in australia....


----------



## Timu

Campaign took 4.5 hours to beat.

Also the multiplayer, while fun, seems to be crashing often along with that stuck black loading screen...


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Do you know how many things can make you crash in BF games almost anything its trial and error. I had 2 crashes so far today. CPU/GPU overclock, gpu drivers soundcard drivers, Dice's fault, I thought someone posted that Chrome might be causing problems who knows just gotta try different things and hope it fixes your problem.


This. Process of elimination.

I was getting the BF4 has stopped working" crash. Lowered my gpu overclocks and enabled Adaptive V-Sync, it's all good now.


----------



## CannedBullets

Yeah, there's two shortcuts on my desktop right now. BF4, and BF4 64-bit. I'm guessing I run off 64 bit if my OS is 64 bit am I correct?


----------



## Modus

game is running awesome for me. I can max it out at 1440p but I get dips down to 40s so I play on high for a smooth 60fps with v-sync.

specs
i5-2500k @ 4.4ghz
8GB 1333 ddr3 ram
XFX 280x


----------



## DaClownie

So what is the recommended driver for AMD users? I'm getting some strange strange issues with my OC now that I'm running 13.9. Should I give 13.11 a try? If so, is there a guide that someone recommends for removing drivers from Windows 8.1 that won't jack up my Windows install? The game plays great when I first start my computer, but then at some point I start getting random crashes 5-10 seconds after the game is launched and letting me play. I'm also getting issues in other games as well that's why I'm thinking it's driver related.

Other than that... the only gripe I have is the ammunition going missing. I understand reloading each magazine has a set number of bullets and you shouldn't "get those back" but at the same time... if I take a mag out that has 17 rounds left, why am I discarding that mag? My character should save that and use it when my full mags run out.

EDIT: The crashes are a DirectX crash, for reference.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olllian*
> 
> Man this game is pissing me off. Can't even play a full game before the game crashes. Anyone ells?


It wouldn't be soo bad if you didn't loose progress/score.
I guess I can't really be that mad though at least its somewhat playable unlike GTA 5 was.
However I can't push the thought out of my mind that the beta was perfect sans the optimization but the lag and crashing were almost nonexistent.


----------



## SLADEizGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olllian*
> 
> Man this game is pissing me off. Can't even play a full game before the game crashes. Anyone ells?


Yup..I had the weird Rainbow orbs..then with the update the FPS just dropped & crash.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> We all knew it was going to run well on our systems. I think people are just surprised at how much optimization DICE have done since the beta. Most GK104+ and Pitcairn+ video cards will run this game at high settings without too much issue. The real video card killer is when you start dialing the scaling settings up to max. At that point, you'd better have a pretty beefy video card with lots of vram (3GB+ at least)
> 
> I'm still waiting to see if most people with i5 2500k/3570k/4670k CPUs can run this game well. I know one person in this thread is complaining that BF4 maxes out his i5 3570k using dual 7970's in CFX (I still have no clue why that's a bad thing). Beyond that, performance is up across the board compared to the beta, which is great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Saer I'm getting about 1.7GB vram usage @ 1920x1200 Ultra settings (including 4xMSAA).


I'm currently running a 3570K, specs and info:

[email protected]
760 SLI
8GB ram 1600 9-9-9-9-24
1080P 144hz Asus
Win8.1
331.65 drivers

100 FPS average on Ultra 2xmsaa, 16x AF, 90 FOV on 64 player. Never lower than 85, max of 198 FPS.

Both GPUs average 88% usage.

1950mb avg VRAM use.

I get an average of 81% usage on my CPU.

I have yet to try the game on Win7, but it ran horribly in Win7 on the beta so I'm very happy with Win8.1.

So, for me , 3570k is more than ample for 1080P ultra.


----------



## redalert

Did any of you run the system performance test in BF4? No matter what settings I use it says my FPS is bad


----------



## MrStick89

Origin has me raging so hard right now. Directx error .cab file unsigned.. here we go been at this for 2hours just completely uninstalled origin and reinstalling. NEVER EVER buying another EA/Origin game again. Complete garbage, I will only support steam from now on.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Did any of you run the system performance test in BF4? No matter what settings I use it says my FPS is bad


I'll try it now and edit....

*EDIT*: Told me bad too..? Game looks good to me though. SP and the coupla MP games I played this morning. And that's on a 660 at 1080.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Lol madpistol I think you are missing the point. I am annoyed that BF4 is maxing out my CPU because it is choking my 7950 xfire setup causing me to get crap frames. I just fail to believe that the game really needs so much CPU power that it chokes a 3570k. Regardless I'm working on getting a 3770k cause I'd really like to be able to play........


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Lol madpistol I think you are missing the point. I am annoyed that BF4 is maxing out my CPU because it is choking my 7950 xfire setup causing me to get crap frames. I just fail to believe that the game really needs so much CPU power that it chokes a 3570k. Regardless I'm working on getting a 3770k cause I'd really like to be able to play........


What sort of framerates are you getting?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> seemed to me it was not ps4 but PC gameplay, as he was moving the cursor, gamepad to quick like PC; where you lift up the mouse etc.


you can hook KB+M up to a playstation3, why can't you do it on PS4? also, *the video has no PROOF of it being on PS4 besides the title.* so, being the tin foil hatter that I am, with out proof I don't buy it. The server is also pretty heavily populated, so are we to believe their's a large group of people with early access to PS4? Like I told the Shimmy sale's man. No proof, no Buy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Lol madpistol I think you are missing the point. I am annoyed that BF4 is maxing out my CPU because it is choking my 7950 xfire setup causing me to get crap frames. I just fail to believe that the game really needs so much CPU power that it chokes a 3570k. Regardless I'm working on getting a 3770k cause I'd really like to be able to play........


tin foil hatter theory 2... Maybe it's a sham to make mantle seem all that better... Nah, they would never do that!


----------



## shizdan

Whats the deal with the lag / rubber banding!


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> 
> 
> "Omar be getting crazy up in here."


If you come at the king, you best not miss!


----------



## 8-Ball

I'm getting like 40-60. Ultra Preset. 1080P.

I thought I should be getting more no?

Even at 38FPS it feels pretty smooth compared to other games...Odd.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shizdan*
> 
> Whats the deal with the lag / rubber banding!


what map were you playing? Cause I was on one map and everyone was rubberbanding admin took it out of their map rotation it was so bad.


----------



## keikei

So far i've only played a litttle of both single and the multiplayer, but the single player looks better. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## amd655

OOOOOOOO

Managed to flash my 5850, OVERCLOCKING COMMENCE!!!

Gotta squeeze as much as i can.


----------



## yusupov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> So far i've only played a litttle of both single and the multiplayer, but the single player looks better. Anyone else notice this?


probably somethign to do with SP railroading the player.


----------



## iPDrop

Our first BF4 scrim 4v4 Defuse! It's actually quite fun! (but glitchy)


----------



## MerkageTurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> you can hook KB+M up to a playstation3, why can't you do it on PS4? also, *the video has no PROOF of it being on PS4 besides the title.* so, being the tin foil hatter that I am, with out proof I don't buy it. The server is also pretty heavily populated, so are we to believe their's a large group of people with early access to PS4? Like I told the Shimmy sale's man. No proof, no Buy.
> 
> Maybe at the gaming events? Well you can build an AMD PC cheaper then ps4 and run battlefield. Amd processors seem a better CPU investment


----------



## linuxfueled

Campaign does look better.


----------



## Timu

My 1st knife kill!=3



And it begins...


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> So far i've only played a litttle of both single and the multiplayer, but the single player looks better. Anyone else notice this?


SP for BF3 looked better than MP so it wouldnt surprise me if SP looks better than MP in BF4.

Anyone crashing take a look at this http://guide4games.net/battlefield-4-pc-crashes-multiplayer-issues-performance-freezes-fixes/
also saw this on BF forum and it fixed problems for some people

Quote:


> Found a fix! Well atleast for me, Go to your game library in Origin, Right click on BF4 > Game Properties > On the drop down under "When Launching this game" x86, or in my case x64! And I want to throw up a very sarcastic thanks DICE! You should probably be telling players about this....


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Our first BF4 scrim 4v4 Defuse! It's actually quite fun! (but glitchy)


New intro? i like it









Great performance from those 760's, and good gameplay









I must say that map looks great!


----------



## Angrychair

1920x1200 ultra 4xmsaa 150% texture scaling
i5 3570k @ 4.7
16GB @ 1866
2x 680 classified ~1280-1290 gpu / 3400 mem

framerates guestimated from what i see in game FPS min:60 avg:90 max:130


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> I'll try it now and edit....
> 
> *EDIT*: Told me bad too..? Game looks good to me though. SP and the coupla MP games I played this morning. And that's on a 660 at 1080.


Test must be broken. BF4 runs fine and FPS is good except for crashing to desktop


----------



## naved777

lower the OC on CPU and that should stop the random crashes








had this issue with Battlefield 3 too even formatted my PC thinking of an OS issue








but the culprit was my OC on the CPU ; Battlefield is too intensive on CPU


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> 1920x1200 ultra 4xmsaa 150% texture scaling
> i5 3570k @ 4.7
> 16GB @ 1866
> 2x 680 classified ~1280-1290 gpu / 3400 mem
> 
> framerates guestimated from what i see in game FPS min:60 avg:90 max:130


How man? Whenever I increase scaling my game crashes with low memory error. Could it be not enough ram? I have 8 gigs 1600 ddr3 ram.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfueled*
> 
> Campaign does look better.


Oh hell yeah it does:


----------



## By-Tor

WOW just WOW.... This game looks great.... I played BF and BF2, but skipped BF3 and I'm loving the game play and look of BF4... Running my cards @ 1155/1500 is giving me very smooth game play and anywhere from 85-125 fps with everything on ultra and AA off.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> How man? Whenever I increase scaling my game crashes with low memory error. Could it be not enough ram? I have 8 gigs 1600 ddr3 ram.


idk my gpu's are 4GB usage is only 3 just under 3.

on 331.58's and windows 8,1


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Test must be broken. BF4 runs fine and FPS is good except for crashing to desktop


Quote:


> PerfOverlay.DrawFps 1


Worked for me. FPS looks decent even with this 660. That test must be broken, yeah.


----------



## THEStorm

Just a tip for anyone that is having crashing issues within about 5 minutes or so into the game, if you are overclocked double check it. I was pretty certain my overclock was solid, had no issues with BF3, but I had to add some Vcore to be able to run BF4 for more than 5 minutes. I have been playing for over an hour now so I am fairly confident that that was the issue. So for anybody having that issue try upping your Vcore a bit.

Now that it is running I must say its a blast! And my 7970 Matrix at 1240/1650 is having no problems averaging 80+ fps on ultra.


----------



## Achromatis

Hey I dont suppose anyones monitored data usage for BF4? I got BF3 in a bundle a ways back but couldnt play it because of my data cap, and unfortunately BF4 looks the same :/


----------



## Angrychair

wow, my single player is unplayable, 40 fps with same settings as in mp, mouse turning makes it feel like 5 fps and vsync tears really bad.


----------



## bustacap22

BF4 looking great and running smoothly using 13.11 beta 7 drivers. Crossfire appears to doing fine also. Whats ups with Afterburner not showing up. Am I missing something here????


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustacap22*
> 
> BF4 looking great and running smoothly using 13.11 beta 7 drivers. Crossfire appears to doing fine also. *Whats ups with Afterburner not showing up.* Am I missing something here????


Set it to launch as x86 (32-bit) AB can't find 64-bit... At least that's what I read. I'm sticking to 64-bit, worry about AB later, lol.



I'll have to try this later....

Set it to find the 32-bit .exe in the Statistics Server. See if it works.

Holy crap: I can't even launch BF4 in 32-bit mode when I change it to test this...?


----------



## bustacap22

Appreciate the quick reply. The console command is the only option right now to distinguish fps in the game. I really would like to know GPU usage also. Is that option in the console command???


----------



## Particle

My first experience with BF4 retail was crashing within the first 15 seconds of gameplay. It seems kind of buggy with screen flickering and such.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

When I use the 32-bit exe I can run a OSD and Vsync off my SLI setup only uses like 60%-70% GPU usage on both cards. What gives?


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Can someone link me to a review of the VRAM usage of the game ??

All I find are vram usage fro the Beta...not the full game


----------



## Angrychair

after getting poor performance in campaign, I uninstalled 331.58's and tried the 331.65's

now in multiplayer I'm getting 30fps........../facepalm.

what drivers are you running if you aren't experiencing lock ups?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> So what is the recommended driver for AMD users? I'm getting some strange strange issues with my OC now that I'm running 13.9. Should I give 13.11 a try? If so, is there a guide that someone recommends for removing drivers from Windows 8.1 that won't jack up my Windows install? The game plays great when I first start my computer, but then at some point I start getting random crashes 5-10 seconds after the game is launched and letting me play. I'm also getting issues in other games as well that's why I'm thinking it's driver related.
> 
> Other than that... the only gripe I have is the ammunition going missing. I understand reloading each magazine has a set number of bullets and you shouldn't "get those back" but at the same time... if I take a mag out that has 17 rounds left, why am I discarding that mag? My character should save that and use it when my full mags run out.
> 
> EDIT: The crashes are a DirectX crash, for reference.


Quoting this so it doesn't get lost. it's almost 50 posts back already... Just trying to get some input on what drivers people are using for their 79XX series graphics cards that aren't having issues?


----------



## DirtyTrickster

I'm still having trouble with key bindings. In beta it would .lock up. Now it takes 20 seconds for it to "save" each time I change a single binding, and then they don't save anyway.


----------



## MastrChiefMoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> wow, my single player is unplayable, 40 fps with same settings as in mp, mouse turning makes it feel like 5 fps and vsync tears really bad.


If you care to list your specs I would be more than happy to suggest some optimal settings


----------



## Xboxmember1978

57% and 59% is unacceptable!

http://s147.photobucket.com/user/xboxmember1978/media/bf4_x86_2013_10_29_22_24_45_428.jpg.html


----------



## bustacap22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Quoting this so it doesn't get lost. it's almost 50 posts back already... Just trying to get some input on what drivers people are using for their 79XX series graphics cards that aren't having issues?


just got 13.11 beta 7. All is good 7970 Crossfire no OC and Ultra seetting w/ 2x msaa getting 60 fps.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Let's hope they fix the game when it's released in Europe,I want to play a polished product


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> 57% and 59% is unacceptable!
> 
> http://s147.photobucket.com/user/xboxmember1978/media/bf4_x86_2013_10_29_22_24_45_428.jpg.html


What are you using to monitor


----------



## djriful

I think I'm going to quit playing MP on launch week. Servers are crashing down randomly. I have 3 servers crash in a row + one lagfest.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustacap22*
> 
> just got 13.11 beta 7. All is good 7970 Crossfire no OC and Ultra seetting w/ 2x msaa getting 60 fps.


Same experience, no crashes. Large conquest maps lagging like crazy for me. Better to join the smaller maps/team death match.


----------



## xutnubu

No 600MB patch for me.

Anyone confirm that it exists and what it does.


----------



## Heimsgard

Alot of the servers i'm on keep crashing so I keep losing my progress. Like my last match I unlocked alot but lost it all due to the server crashing.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

I use EVGA Precision X to monitor but only works with 32 bit version of BF4


----------



## 45nm

Anyone able to use EVGA Precision X's Riva Tuner statistic's server to display inside Battlefield 4 ?. I manually added it and it still doesn't show up for me.

Also any experience with 314.22 GeForce drivers inside of Battlefield 4. I haven't updated it yet as these seem to be the best in my opinion for other games.


----------



## calavera

Anyone get stutter in game? Happens in both single and multiplayer. I get great FPS set on auto (high) but get these stutter and turning VSYNC on didn't help much.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> No 600MB patch for me.
> 
> Anyone confirm that it exists and what it does.


I had to select "check for update" manually to get mine to update.


----------



## Crowe98

And im just sitting here waiting for BF4 to be released in my country and waiting for another $40 to come my way so i can get a 280x. Yay.


----------



## 12Cores

Using 13.11 beta 7 no issues, running at ultra 4x msaa well over 60 fps on most maps. Great game so far, overclock your ram if you can it actually helps in this game.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

I gotta ask... has anyone seen any hackers yet? beta had them in a week


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> Anyone able to use EVGA Precision X's Riva Tuner statistic's server to display inside Battlefield 4 ?. I manually added it and it still doesn't show up for me.
> 
> Also any experience with 314.22 GeForce drivers inside of Battlefield 4. I haven't updated it yet as these seem to be the best in my opinion for other games.


So far RVS isn't supported for 64bit hopefully eventually the will support it.


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> Anyone able to use EVGA Precision X's Riva Tuner statistic's server to display inside Battlefield 4 ?. I manually added it and it still doesn't show up for me.
> 
> Also any experience with 314.22 GeForce drivers inside of Battlefield 4. I haven't updated it yet as these seem to be the best in my opinion for other games.


No, Riva isn't working.

Someone suggested Clawplay 5 (free trial) a lot of pages back and I have been using that...It works really good. Just google clawplay 5 and download.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> I gotta ask... has anyone seen any hackers yet? beta had them in a week


I have never encountered any hackers in Battlefield games. What do they do?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I have never encountered any hackers in Battlefield games. What do they do?


Seriously? lucky you

Most of them sit on a hill and headshot you with a pistol from 1000m away


----------



## cruisx

Perfect performance on my 780. Had stuttering frames but a PC restart fixed it now its really smooth. Only complaint so far is the xbox controller support does not seem to be implemented in the menus, I have to use my mouse when trying to exit a screen or when a "hint" or something pops up.

Playing at 100 inches. I wish projectors came in 1440p like my yamakasi but I think in a game like this size > resolution. Riding in vehicles feels like you are sitting in them aha


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Robilar

Played for half an hour, kicked out of 3 servers and had game crash to hard lock. Seems like they have it working great


----------



## selk22

Advanced Tactics and I are playing right now if you guys like to join us.. add Selk22 and join the game


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> wow, my single player is unplayable, 40 fps with same settings as in mp, mouse turning makes it feel like 5 fps and vsync tears really bad.


sounds like you need new drivers'...

those of you crashing when trying to crank up the image % likely have too little Vram and or system ram. People should expect to need to jump to 16 gigs with these next gen titles.


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> When I use the 32-bit exe I can run a OSD and Vsync off my SLI setup only uses like 60%-70% GPU usage on both cards. What gives?


Afterburner does not work with a 64bit application. Only 32 bit. One of other monitor programs is the same way. Sorry can't remember what the other one is called.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Played for half an hour, kicked out of 3 servers and had game crash to hard lock. Seems like they have it working great


Happened to me as well Client server close down, refresh the server end up empty. All the servers are crashing randomly except the smaller capacity one.

Give it a week.


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> sounds like you need new drivers'...
> 
> those of you crashing when trying to crank up the image % likely have too little Vram and or system ram. People should expect to need to jump to 16 gigs with these next gen titles.


I agree this game seems to really like a lot of ram which is odd because most of the time ram has little impact on performance. Is anyone with more than 8 gigs of ram having performance issues?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Played for half an hour, kicked out of 3 servers and had game crash to hard lock. Seems like they have it working great


welcome to battlefield


----------



## cruisx

Mine was playing OK with 8GB, had around 3GB free when I launched the game and it ran pretty good, it is on a SSD though so IDK if that makes a huge difference.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Can someone link me to a review of the VRAM usage of the game ??
> 
> All I find are vram usage fro the Beta...not the full game


help with this xD


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*


Once again, no proof of ps4 beside's the title. I think this is someone's way of getting hit's on youtube... Is ps4 already on the market in China or something?

As to the 3570k... IT doesn't really make sense, I can play the game on almost maxed everything in 5760x1080 just fine with my 3570k.


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> I agree this game seems to really like a lot of ram which is odd because most of the time ram has little impact on performance. Is anyone with more than 8 gigs of ram having performance issues?


I have 16GB of RAM and still have random crashes.


----------



## estabya

Optimization is horrible. CPU usage hovers around 50-60% on all threads, and GPU usage is 40-50% on both cards.... My framerates are all over the map. One minute I'll have 140FPS and 20 seconds later it will drop to 50FPS for 5 seconds, and then jump back up. We need some better drivers...


----------



## hamzta09




----------



## Tiger S.

It's only day 1, I'm crashing a lot also, or getting booted. No big deal, I'm sure patches are coming for both server and user.


----------



## Mbalmer

I upped my overclock to 4.4 and figured out that my ram was at 1600 instead of 1866 (wow) and between doing those two things my fps has jumped way, way up. I am at 109 with vsync on (1440p 110hz) It does dip, but not for long and not near as bad....I think there is something to the corsair claim of bf liking fast ram.


----------



## Wenty

Runs good for me.


----------



## djskey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> 57% and 59% is unacceptable!
> 
> http://s147.photobucket.com/user/xboxmember1978/media/bf4_x86_2013_10_29_22_24_45_428.jpg.html


How do I get all that info on my screen?


----------



## Particle

I see 3800-4800 MB of VRAM usage at "auto" settings at 2450x1440 with most of that being dynamic. Crossfire scaling is working well for me. I see high 90s most of the time across three 6970s. Framerates in multiplayer go between mid 80s to 140 fps with 110-115 fps being common on the two maps I played tonight.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*


Vram?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Vram?


12mb


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What program are you using to monitor cpu/gpu and fps...?


----------



## mphfrom77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Once again, no proof of ps4 beside's the title. I think this is someone's way of getting hit's on youtube... Is ps4 already on the market in China or something?
> 
> As to the 3570k... IT doesn't really make sense, I can play the game on almost maxed everything in 5760x1080 just fine with my 3570k.


I'm pretty sure JackFrags is just on of the top Battlefield YouTubers, and he gets special perks from Dice and EA. I believe he was one of a select few to be able to play the game early on pc and ps4 at some event. I'm also pretty sure Dice has taken his input and implemented some of his suggestions into BF4, like the competitive play aspects they needed for example. IDK


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mphfrom77*
> 
> I'm pretty sure JackFrags is just on of the top Battlefield YouTubers, and he gets special perks from Dice and EA. I believe he was one of a select few to be able to play the game early on pc and ps4 at some event. I'm also pretty sure Dice has taken his input and implemented some of his suggestions into BF4, like the competitive play aspects they needed for example. IDK


LOL he is a simpleton, can he not see the PS4 buttons in the game?? i mean cmon.... IQ?


----------



## mphfrom77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> So I'm constantly getting "BF4.exe has stopped working" now upon entering a server or after a little bit of play.
> Anyone else have this problem? Are there any fixes for it?
> I'm running windows 8.1 pro BTW.


I'm guessing it is a punk buster issue. I believe you need to search that end of it and update punk buster for bf4.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Once again, no proof of ps4 beside's the title. I think this is someone's way of getting hit's on youtube... Is ps4 already on the market in China or something?
> 
> As to the 3570k... IT doesn't really make sense, I can play the game on almost maxed everything in 5760x1080 just fine with my 3570k.


I must contradict my self.

*you can see the dpad @ the bottom of the screen*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> LOL he is a simpleton, can he not see the PS4 buttons in the game?? i mean cmon.... IQ?


in my own defense, i had to actually open it out of the mini window to see the dpad. I'm not a simpleton, I just had the youtube play bar in my LOS.

Seem's a small army of the top player's were given free ps4/xb1 to generate hype via youtube. Wish I had the time to spend 12 hours a day gaming like I did in highschool.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

does anyone else have a 3570k and xfire 7950's does your cpu stay @ 100% the entire time and one gpu stay around 50? trying to figure out if a 3770k will actually fix my crap dps


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> does anyone else have a 3570k and xfire 7950's does your cpu stay @ 100% the entire time and one gpu stay around 50? trying to figure out if a 3770k will actually fix my crap dps


What is your cpu overclock? What is the speed of your ram.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> What is your cpu overclock? What is the speed of your ram.


4.5ghz 1866 ram oced from 1600

I got people telling me a 3770k will fix my issues of cpu bottleneck and people saying it wont.

Man this sucks I don't know what to do I just want to play







I havent been so bummed out in awhile

It is def a cpu bottleneck as far as I know.... 90-100% load always in a 64 man game and one gpu has like 40-50% load other is at 100%

I get a max of 60fps on ultra @ 1440p and lowering to low only gives 30 more fps.

Everything seems screwed up


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> does anyone else have a 3570k and xfire 7950's does your cpu stay @ 100% the entire time and one gpu stay around 50? trying to figure out if a 3770k will actually fix my crap dps


I have a 7970 and a 3750k I saw my CPU was around 65% to 70% at 4.2 ghz


----------



## Sadmoto

Im not happy with the singleplayer, story wise and performance.
After having to restart my pc to stop the task manager error.

Cut scenes lag me down to 15 fps sometimes, on mission 3 I started getting stutteres even though I was at a steady 60 fps.
Lots of small graphical glitches, like when an elevator opens and there is no floor.
I also got stuck under the map after opening a door on a later mission and now have to restart the whole mission








Disappointing but,
The one game of 64p Cq railway was amazing I never went under 40 fps and an avg of 65/70 without my cpu oc on ultra settings.

I'll be trying out beta 7 drivers tomorrow:thumb:


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> I have a 7970 and a 3750k I saw my CPU was around 65% to 70% at 4.2 ghz


you have one card I have two so it isn't really compareable?

My cpu is always loaded up in a 64 man game


----------



## MURDoctrine

My I7 930 @ 3.8 never goes above 60-65% or so. My gtx 670 sits at 100% or so and I'm getting 50-60fps on ultra at 1080p. I don't know what to tell you there HardwareDecoder.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> I have a 7970 and a 3750k I saw my CPU was around 65% to 70% at 4.2 ghz
> 
> 
> 
> you have one card I have two so it isn't really compareable?
> 
> My cpu is always loaded up in a 64 man game
Click to expand...

Oh ok sorry I couldn't help.


----------



## bustacap22

i recently downloaded AMD 13.11 beta 7 drivers for BF4 and crossfire. I just noticed that my 2nd GPU is at a constant 99% usage even when no game or programs are playing. Prior to the installation of new drivers I was not having this issue. What am I missing here??????


----------



## Harry604

im running a 3570k at 4.6
2x gtx 680 lightnings at 1202 core and 3500 mem
rip jaws 2400mhz memory
windows 8,1 fresh install
gd 65 z77 mb

i can run ultra 4xaa maxed at 2560x1440p

no stuttering or anything runs very smooth
mem usage stays at 2010mb
frames stay 59 have it capped with gametime.maxvariablefps 59 command fixes all my problems


----------



## estabya

I'm frustrated and will probably wait to play MP any more until some patches and new drivers come out.

3770k @4.4ghz: 50-65% usage on all threads

780 SLI @1163/6610: 45-60% usage on both GPUs

Framerates are varying wildly between 50-200 no matter the server or graphics settings.

Maybe I'll try without SLI tomorrow, but I'm too frustrated tonight to keep messing with it. Ugh


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *estabya*
> 
> I'm frustrated and will probably wait to play MP any more until some patches and new drivers come out.
> 
> 3770k @4.4ghz: 50-65% usage on all threads
> 
> 780 SLI @1163/6610: 45-60% usage on both GPUs
> 
> Framerates are varying wildly between 50-200 no matter the server or graphics settings.
> 
> Maybe I'll try without SLI tomorrow, but I'm too frustrated tonight to keep messing with it. Ugh


Meh same with me and I have SLI 770s


----------



## skupples

with that level of gpu usage I would try w/o sli as well... I know it's blasphemy, but I wouldn't put it past DICE to leave Nv out of the loop when it comes to the proper information needed to update drivers. After all, a 290x on mantle will romp all over a 40% utilized anything.


----------



## Mbalmer

I don't know what to tell you hardware...I wouldn't rush out and get a new cpu just yet. It is only release day. Plus, the game is unplayable because the servers just keep crashing. It is a miracle if I can finish a round. I don't see why your 7950's wouldn't get about the same as my 670's. Have you turned vsync on/off/addaptive etc. Also, turn down the resolution slider to like 85% and see if that helps.

Also, is your overclocking software really running? Precision X wasn't really being "Noticed" when I was playing at first, but then I minimized it before I started to play a match and the fans kicked on a lot more, cards ran cooler, and faster....maybe that could be it?

All-in-all, I am disappointed in the release of BF4, but I do think the game will get better.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> I don't know what to tell you hardware...I wouldn't rush out and get a new cpu just yet. It is only release day. Plus, the game is unplayable because the servers just keep crashing. It is a miracle if I can finish a round. I don't see why your 7950's wouldn't get about the same as my 670's. Have you turned vsync on/off/addaptive etc. Also, turn down the resolution slider to like 85% and see if that helps.
> 
> Also, is your overclocking software really running? Precision X wasn't really being "Noticed" when I was playing at first, but then I minimized it before I started to play a match and the fans kicked on a lot more, cards ran cooler, and faster....maybe that could be it?
> 
> All-in-all, I am disappointed in the release of BF4, but I do think the game will get better.


my 7950s should theoretically do better as they are a bit more powerful than 670's (and this game is supposed to be AMD based)

My cards are overclocked in the BIOS on the cards.

Yeah I don't know what to do .... this really sucks


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> my 7950s should theoretically do better as they are a bit more powerful than 670's (and this game is supposed to be AMD based)
> 
> My cards are overclocked in the BIOS on the cards.
> 
> Yeah I don't know what to do .... this really sucks


I agree, your cards should do better. Wish I was of more help.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> I agree, your cards should do better. Wish I was of more help.


im really thinking it is a game engine problem that will hopefully get patched... Oh well I think im gonna start arkham origins tonight. I heard that was buggy too oh joy


----------



## Dart06

Man. Do I get a 780ghz edition card, a R9 290 (because of Mantle), or a 7990 (cheaper than buying two of either of the others and is quite a bit faster) as my next card?

My 670 isn't cutting it.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what to tell you hardware...I wouldn't rush out and get a new cpu just yet. It is only release day. Plus, the game is unplayable because the servers just keep crashing. It is a miracle if I can finish a round. I don't see why your 7950's wouldn't get about the same as my 670's. Have you turned vsync on/off/addaptive etc. Also, turn down the resolution slider to like 85% and see if that helps.
> 
> Also, is your overclocking software really running? Precision X wasn't really being "Noticed" when I was playing at first, but then I minimized it before I started to play a match and the fans kicked on a lot more, cards ran cooler, and faster....maybe that could be it?
> 
> All-in-all, I am disappointed in the release of BF4, but I do think the game will get better
> 
> 
> .


I'm sorry, but I have to say this... *swoosh swoosh* Gabby Jay! Yay!


----------



## Foxrun

Dam, after being at school from 730am to 10pm I get to play for 10 minutes and then get booted. Cant reconnect An error occurred while processing your request.
Reference #97.f7f44317.1383107977.5564934, Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mphfrom77*
> 
> I'm guessing it is a punk buster issue. I believe you need to search that end of it and update punk buster for bf4.


+Rep
Thanks for the suggestion as far as I can tell it worked! All that is happening now is servers are crashing (64man lockers lol go figure







)
Will test some more after work/school tomorrow!


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> Man. Do I get a 780ghz edition card, a R9 290 (because of Mantle), or a 7990 (cheaper than buying two of either of the others and is quite a bit faster) as my next card?
> 
> My 670 isn't cutting it.


7990


----------



## CptDanko

Anyone get RadeonPro working with this game?

I cant get it to work, it wont apply settings.

I need my sweetfx and SMAA and without RadeonPro I cant apply them


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm sorry, but I have to say this... *swoosh swoosh* Gabby Jay! Yay!


You like Gabby Jay do ya? Yay, Yay, Yay!!!

I just ran the game in the x86 "mode" and it had a blue box at the bottom of the screen flash directX 11. When I run it in x64, it says directX 10. What does all that mean?

Also, just unlocked the all powerfull AEK...so I will play some more.


----------



## Angrychair

yeah i'm lucky to finish a round without the game crashing. Done with this crap for now, til patches actually fix things and nvidia drivers actually work.


----------



## RexKobra

My emblem; a work in progress...


----------



## Yvese

Anyone tried the resolution scale slider? I'm too scared to bump it up since it screwed up my game in beta lol.


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> Anyone tried the resolution scale slider? I'm too scared to bump it up since it screwed up my game in beta lol.


You can set it back to 100% now. Mine running very smooth no problem at 100%. In Beta I could barely run the game.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> Anyone tried the resolution scale slider? I'm too scared to bump it up since it screwed up my game in beta lol.
> 
> 
> 
> You can set it back to 100% now. Mine running very smooth no problem at 100%. In Beta I could barely run the game.
Click to expand...

In beta I put it at 200% I had like 10 fraps on a 7970. I haven't try in this version might give it a go lets see ...


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djskey*
> 
> How do I get all that info on my screen?


Those who are wondering, how some gets the stats overlay on the BF4. They are running onm 32bit version of BF4 not the 64bit.



<3 meow


----------



## redalert

How do you unlock the carbines play a certain class?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> In beta I put it at 200% I had like 10 fraps on a 7970. I haven't try in this version might give it a go lets see ...


You do realize that the resolution scale increases the rendering resolution and then downsamples it for display, right? So using 200% meant it was rendering at 3840x2160 internally. That's why you had 10 FPS.


----------



## Yvese

Hmm, so what % would I need to place it at to get something close to 1440p? I'm on a 1080p screen atm.


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> How do you unlock the carbines play a certain class?


It's a unlock from the engineer class. Believe 3rd unlock.


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

I wish i could enjoy this game but every MP game I join about halfway through it just crashes with a repeated sound loop and the screen frozen.


----------



## Dart06

Question for any of you that know about RAM.

Would 1600 speed with 9-9-9-24 timing be faster or...
Would 1833 speed with 11-11-11-28 timing be faster?

I know BF4 likes higher speed ram so it's something else I wanted to try out.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fullmetalaj0*
> 
> I wish i could enjoy this game but every MP game I join about halfway through it just crashes with a repeated sound loop and the screen frozen.


Are you using an Asus sound card?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> Hmm, so what % would I need to place it at to get something close to 1440p? I'm on a 1080p screen atm.


130% I think, depending how it calculates it. But I'm not sure what benefit that would give you.


----------



## Angrychair

i've ran it at 125% very playable, 150% is usually playable but having issues atm.


----------



## syn17

Should I get a GTX 760 to play this game with 60 ish fps on good settings or a 7950 for 20 bucks more? Which is more future proof? Will mantle give the 7950 a big increase?


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Are you using an Asus sound card?


Nu


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fullmetalaj0*
> 
> I wish i could enjoy this game but every MP game I join about halfway through it just crashes with a repeated sound loop and the screen frozen.


Found with latest Nvidia drivers I crashed due to temp with that issue. Once I increased fan speed to keep my card below 70c it didn't have any issues.


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syn17*
> 
> Should I get a GTX 760 to play this game with 60 ish fps on good settings or a 7950 for 20 bucks more? Which is more future proof? Will mantle give the 7950 a big increase?


760 is basically a 670 and if I were you I would take a 7950.

My 670 just isn't cutting it. Mantle should help out that 7950 quite nicely.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> Hmm, so what % would I need to place it at to get something close to 1440p? I'm on a 1080p screen atm.
> 
> 
> 
> 130% I think, depending how it calculates it. But I'm not sure what benefit that would give you.
Click to expand...

its supersampling. a different type of antialiasing to get rid of jaggies


----------



## syn17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> 760 is basically a 670 and if I were you I would take a 7950.
> 
> My 670 just isn't cutting it. Mantle should help out that 7950 quite nicely.


How many more fps will I get through the 7950 OC'd with mantle vs the 760 OC'd? Thanks for the reply btw


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syn17*
> 
> How many more fps will I get through the 7950 OC'd with mantle vs the 760 OC'd? Thanks for the reply btw


It's hard to know how much more performance Mantle will bring. Anyways a 7950 and a 760 are pretty neck and neck in performance anyway. 7950s also have 3GB of VRAM so there's always that as well.


----------



## Baasha

Just installed BF4 on my secondary rig (X58) today and OMG... the performance is absolutely insane!

I'm playing on Win 8 Pro (x64) and I'm getting ~ 170FPS with everything maxed out at 1920x1200 w/ 2x GTX-780 Classifieds (moderate OC of 1202Mhz and +500 on the Mem).









Need to get around to installing Win 8 on the Uber Rig (X79) but to go through ALL that reinstalling, tweaking etc. just for one game seems rather ridiculous. Ugh.. will have to do it though.. meh..

Anyway, how are you guys liking the game so far?

I also installed the latest GeForce Experience w/ the latest WHQL drivers so I want to test out ShadowPlay and see what it can do!


----------



## HungH

Man I sure crash a lot on BF4. Shanghai and that map where we fight in the city at night are guaranteed to crash. I get that frozen screen and looping sound problem. How's the game running for you guys?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Andrew D ‏@CatalystCreator 12h

Just a heads up - we are aware of the BF4 intermittent map change crash under Windows 8. We plan to have a fix posted by tomorrow afternoon


----------



## zakirseo

I am getting micro stuttering with battlefield 4, I am using two gtx 670 with the latest 331.65 WHQL driver. tried enabling & disabling different in game settings but nothing's working for me. Only fix I found was to disable SLI from control panel. I am sure this is not best option so far!

any fix yet?


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zakirseo*
> 
> I am getting micro stuttering with battlefield 4, I am using two gtx 670 with the latest 331.65 WHQL driver. tried enabling & disabling different in game settings but nothing's working for me. Only fix I found was to disable SLI from control panel. I am sure this is not best option so far!
> 
> any fix yet?


Was this on 64 player servers? I normally play only 64 man, however after switching to 30/48 I've not had any stuttering. Seems the servers are not functioning correctly for the higher player base.


----------



## syn17

Has anyone got a 7950 and an i5 processor? What sort of frames are you getting on ultra/high?


----------



## zakirseo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> Was this on 64 player servers? I normally play only 64 man, however after switching to 30/48 I've not had any stuttering. Seems the servers are not functioning correctly for the higher player base.


damn lucky you are man









No I am having problem in Singleplayer mode, which driver version you are using? and @ what settings?


----------



## theturbofd

Man I'm loving defuse! Best gametype they've added IMO


----------



## Dart06

I finally decided to overclock my GTX 670 and I actually get like 10-15% more performance. Now I have most stuff on medium/high (but no AA still) and retain 120fps. Nice.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> its supersampling. a different type of antialiasing to get rid of jaggies


Yeah, what I meant was, I don't know how much better it will look at 130%. As in, how much supersampling you need to get a decent effect.


----------



## Mbalmer

I have been launching the game from the game save folder, and since I have done that, I haven't had a single crash. Does someone else want to try it out and see what they get?

Close out everything and just launch from game folder.

Let me know if the same for you or just a fluke on my end. It has been a good 5 games though, and before I was server crashing all the time or the sound loop crash.


----------



## CannedBullets

There needs to be more servers.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> Question for any of you that know about RAM.
> 
> Would 1600 speed with 9-9-9-24 timing be faster or...
> Would 1833 speed with 11-11-11-28 timing be faster?
> 
> I know BF4 likes higher speed ram so it's something else I wanted to try out.


You have to test stability and lower the timing and test again. Faster is better and lower latency.

Samsung 16GB LDDR3 30nm ram 1600Mhz 11-11-11-28-2N @1.3v (stock)

Now running at 2133Mhz 9-10-10-28-1N @1.575v (I can lower the voltage to 1.5v but lazy to keep testing)


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zakirseo*
> 
> damn lucky you are man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I am having problem in Singleplayer mode, which driver version you are using? and @ what settings?


Latest driver. I updated on release day of BF4. Running a mix of Ultra/high with Shadows and terrain on med. I noticed that Terrain makes a big difference if you are competitive. But not a massive FPS increase like shadows.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> There needs to be more servers.


How does BF 4 play with the FX 6 core chips? It played horribly for BF 4 Beta and we had to lock 2 cores cause of frame drops. Has that been solved?


----------



## CannedBullets

Yeah, the only thing I overclocked is my CPU, and that was stable for ten hours on P95 blend back in August. Yeah, turning on v-sync seemed to help fix my crashing in the BF4 campaign, only crashed once after enabling v-sync. The campaign's plot is unoriginal but the characters are decent and the campaign is more immersive than bF3's campaign imo. I only played one match of multiplayer and it was pretty stable on a full 64-player conquest server.

Weird thing is that after I finished the last level, the game cut to the main menu prematurely during the credits (near the end of the credits) which meant Battlelog doesn't show that I finished the last level, even though I did.


----------



## djriful

Any of you tried singleplayer? It was horrible buggy and glitching animations lol. Bugged out event sometime it left me hanging not knowing what to do.

As soon I jump into MP, man this is a totally new scene and level. Much better + the control is different between MP and SP. I find it odd through.

Any of you try using a controller in MP? Mouse and Keyboard you have 2 speed on your character but if you use a controller, you have a gradual speed control and I wonder would the other players able to see you move differently.


----------



## bgtrance

Also guys if it hasn't been mentioned yet, I too had troubles with disconnects and what not. I fixed it by checking the integrity of the BF4 install through Origin. Turns out, my client didn't even download the patch that DICE released that addresses a lot of those disconnects. Chances are, you haven't updated the game yet. Also when I did this, it started downloading some 1GB large file as well.


----------



## theturbofd

As much money as DICE and EA make and yet they still use client side hit detection -_- Dying 2 secs around a corner and being 1 shot by a guy who just turned around is really grinding my gears.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> As much money as DICE and EA make and yet they still use client side hit detection -_- Dying 2 secs around a corner and being 1 shot by a guy who just turned around is really grinding my gears.


Lol, the magic bullets got you, but you still whooped them. That defuse round we played was fun. Its refreshing to play with a squad that actually follows orders and focuses on the objective.


----------



## Blackops_2

The lag in general is pretty damn bad honestly. Much worse than BF3 ever was for me. Also jets and scout heli's feel weird, almost too maneuverable. Pretty hard to stay alive in the air given all the anti air but ill just have to work on that.

I honestly have not come across a map that i just love. Shanghai and Dawnbreaker i really like. I haven't played Hanian resort yet. The others i like the layout because they're big open maps but hell everytime i play them (guess cause i'm not used to anything yet) i'm getting shot all the way across the map by something or someone.

Need to join up with some OCN guys instead of going with rando's because lack of teamwork is crippling.


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> I have been launching the game from the game save folder, and since I have done that, I haven't had a single crash. Does someone else want to try it out and see what they get?
> 
> Close out everything and just launch from game folder.
> 
> Let me know if the same for you or just a fluke on my end. It has been a good 5 games though, and before I was server crashing all the time or the sound loop crash.


This is going to sound stupid but for giggles i tried the same thing after reading your comment and I played through 3 entire matches with no problems at all >.>"


----------



## Clawbog

I don't know where everyone is finding bugs and game crashes, but I just played 5+ hours of multiplayer + campaign with absolutely no problems.

Reset your OC's to stock, it's your problems.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog*
> 
> I don't know where everyone is finding bugs and game crashes, but I just played 5+ hours of multiplayer + campaign with absolutely no problems.
> 
> Reset your OC's to stock, it's your problems.


Stockclock.net?


----------



## starmanwarz

The only bug I found is the sound going on and off in some maps. Other than that it's fine.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

meh im over it game runs like garbage for me even on windows 8.1 not gonna buy a new cpu for one game. take care everyone hope you guys enjoy it a lot more than I did


----------



## caenlen

my friend told me bf3 hacks made the game near unplayable about 7 months after its release. has EA addressed it is beefing up security for bf4? I don't want to invest 60 otherwise


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> meh im over it game runs like garbage for me even on windows 8.1 not gonna buy a new cpu for one game. take care everyone hope you guys enjoy it a lot more than I did


Idk man what settings do you have on? Game runs amazing.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> my friend told me bf3 hacks made the game near unplayable about 7 months after its release. has EA addressed it is beefing up security for bf4? I don't want to invest 60 otherwise


Your friend was wrong.

The game was playable, fun and on the large part, had good admin run servers. Obviously, common sense must be applied.... if you go to a 64 player Metro server with a name like "high tickets" with no admins and hosted in Russia, yes... you get cheaters...

So, no, the situation hasn't changed. Games have had cheaters since they started... CS, BF, CoD... hell, even Red Alert 2







So, if that's a problem, better not to invest


----------



## illuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> my friend told me bf3 hacks made the game near unplayable about 7 months after its release. has EA addressed it is beefing up security for bf4? I don't want to invest 60 otherwise


No game is unhackable, if theres a demand for hacks - hacks will be created. It's inevitable that it will happen but I don't think hacking on BF3 was THAT bad, mainly it's just whiny kids who cry "h4x" because a good player has give them a whooping.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illuz*
> 
> No game is unhackable, if theres a demand for hacks - hacks will be created. It's inevitable that it will happen but I don't think hacking on BF3 was THAT bad, mainly it's just whiny kids who cry "h4x" because a good player has give them a whooping.


I would say a good 90% of "hack" reports on forums, in game etc... are just players with good skills, complete luck or accidentally benefiting from network/bugs in the game.

Problem is, you have a lot of people who think they are better than they are and when something unlikely happens, they automatically assume the person is cheating... whereas in reality, it's one of the reasons above.

I've been told i'm a cheater sooooooooooooooo many times, people even moaned about me on forums... like "how did you know I was there... you must have a wallhack... this server is full of hackers". Reality was I threw a grenade badly, it bounces off a wall and kills a guy round the corner. Just luck at the end of the day.


----------



## Jodiuh

Can someone who pre-ordered through Origin tell me what your China Rising looks like?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I'm getting a Dx11.1 error sometimes. if I turn my grapics WAY up and resolution scale to >150% it'll crash the game and say something like "GTX670 is out of virtual graphical memory". I'm not sure if its my Vram or page file... I've got page file set to 1024. Vram is about 2000MB when i turn it up, it'll sometimes spike to 2020mb. For now I play on 120% resolution scale, no AA, SSAO, everything ultra, I get a solid 70-75FPS with my GTX670 @ 1267MHz 7.4GHz memory. No issue with system memory, win8.1 is only reporting like 4gb used of 8gb.

Also, the occasional black screens after the loading screen so the map never loads...

Other than that, Im at McDonalds bc Im lovin it! Weapons and weapon attachments seem awesome. I'll take getting use to unlocking stuff again...lol

Sniping seems terrible tho, i feel like hit detection is either spot on like it should or its way off. It seems I tend to hit people between their head and their arms when they're prone, or at least thats what I might be able to see...


----------



## nitrubbb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zakirseo*
> 
> I am getting micro stuttering with battlefield 4, I am using two gtx 670 with the latest 331.65 WHQL driver. tried enabling & disabling different in game settings but nothing's working for me. Only fix I found was to disable SLI from control panel. I am sure this is not best option so far!
> 
> any fix yet?


call the fixer!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrubbb*
> 
> call the fixer!


This fixer?



Locked out of using your own hardware thanks to imbecile's at AMD.


----------



## Arizonian

/Fixed - not sure why your having issues but not all AMD cards are. I'm smooth as butter.









45 FPS lows - 72 FPS highs and would say average 55-65 FPS on single 290X on air

*BF4 MULTIPLAYER Ultra Settings - Stock Cooling- 1100 CORE / 1300 MEMORY - U2713HM 2560 X 1440 (Pre-Mantel 13.11 Beta 7)*






*MSI Afterburner - 83C Temp - 70% Manual Fan - 100% GPU Usage - 1100 Core Clock / 1300 Memory Clock (No down clocking) - 2388 GB VRAM Memory Usage*



Spoiler: AB readings : Proof of 13:25 Time


----------



## amd655

Ummm no signed driver means that i can never use my Radeon card again so long as this continues to happen, latest WHQL straight from AMD, lol funny thing is i used their official uninstaller to uninstall the Beta driver which causes Bioshock to frequently crash.

Simply amazing, so tell me more about how smooth it is please.

Yeah, i will take any Nvidia card over this lump of dog doo.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Ummm no signed driver means that i can never use my Radeon card again so long as this continues to happen, latest WHQL straight from AMD, lol funny thing is i used their official uninstaller to uninstall the Beta driver which causes Bioshock to frequently crash.
> 
> Simply amazing, so tell me more about how smooth it is please.
> 
> Yeah, i will take any Nvidia card over this lump of dog doo.


Go to device manager, then display adapters, then right click and click on update. Then browse to the folder where you extracted the drivers. This should force install it without a problem. Let me know if it gets done.


----------



## selk22

Yeah at 1920x1200 with the 290x I am pretty much just playing Butterfield 4...

Even have my res scale up to 120% without a hitch.. Beautiful game, terrible servers...


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Go to device manager, then display adapters, then right click and click on update. Then browse to the folder where you extracted the drivers. This should force install it without a problem. Let me know if it gets done.


Yup that worked in true AMD fashion.



On the bright side, i can see things 90 times larger thanks to 800x600.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Yup that worked in true AMD fashion.
> 
> 
> 
> On the bright side, i can see things 90 times larger thanks to 800x600.


No browse to the folder within it, it will be called display drivers(within the extracted folder, like a sub folder)


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> No browse to the folder within it, it will be called display drivers(within the extracted folder, like a sub folder)


Yup same thing happened.


----------



## Arizonian

Sorry your dealing with that, try what jason387 suggested, but it was insinuated all AMD cards are having issues. Fact is there have been reported issues from both sides if the fences.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Yup same thing happened.


Are you trying this with drivers already installed?


----------



## jason387

First uninstall all drivers. Then navigate to device manager,display adapters,then uninstall. After you do this then try doing what you were in the screenshot above. It's bound to work.


----------



## amd655

I just used driversweeper this time, and found remnants of stuff, so used that, now i selected the display adapter, and search online, it is downloading driver software now.

LOL as i typed this yet another signature issue.

Even Windows cannot download drivers that work.

Feel like smashing the card against something really hard right now.


----------



## MastrChiefMoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I just used driversweeper this time, and found remnants of stuff, so used that, now i selected the display adapter, and search online, it is downloading driver software now.
> 
> LOL as i typed this yet another signature issue.
> 
> Even Windows cannot download drivers that work.
> 
> *Feel like smashing the card against something really hard right now*.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I just used driversweeper this time, and found remnants of stuff, so used that, now i selected the display adapter, and search online, it is downloading driver software now.
> 
> LOL as i typed this yet another signature issue.
> 
> Even Windows cannot download drivers that work.
> 
> Feel like smashing the card against something really hard right now.


Never use driver sweeper. Use this - http://www.wagnardmobile.com/DDU/
Do it manually.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Anyone knows when australians can officially start playing....


----------



## amd655

I am not doing another thing...

I will just play a console instead, why should i use a piece of trash?
AMD can stick mantle where tulips do not grow for all i care, bunch of fudge packers can't even make drivers, let alone get their scabby arses into gear.

I now have a 1080p image with no AMD CCC..... so i either get CCC and no display driver, or i get a display driver with no CCC, and still get no AMD signature.





Sorry i do not buy this.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Hate to break up the AMD show, but does anyone have any problems with braking in jets? My brake key doesn't do anything, speed stays the same.

I tried switching keys, deleting controller settings and even downloaded bf4 settings editor. No luck


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Anyone knows when australians can officially start playing....


Midnight isn't it?

http://games.on.net/2013/10/battlefield-4-unlocks-at-midnight-tonight-and-our-servers-are-ready/


----------



## IAmDay

What is everyone's rank? I'm 13 right now but my friend is 22......... What even how


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Midnight isn't it?


That's unfair,i'm looking forward to the game but i wont be staying up that late just to play it,why did they not release the game at the same time in all the countries....Can't understand why some countries get exception when we all basically paid the same....


----------



## fitzy-775

how big is the download for the digital version?


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> What is everyone's rank? I'm 13 right now but my friend is 22......... What even how


I haven't been able to play much because of work, but I'm level 7. I would be level 10 by now except servers seem to be crashing and disconnecting everyone....

This happening to anyone else? Aside from that the game works great.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> I haven't been able to play much because of work, but I'm level 7. I would be level 10 by now except servers seem to be crashing and disconnecting everyone....
> 
> This happening to anyone else? Aside from that the game works great.


Make your OC more stable? I had a 4.5 for bf3 and it didn't work for bf4.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> I haven't been able to play much because of work, but I'm level 7. I would be level 10 by now except servers seem to be crashing and disconnecting everyone....
> 
> This happening to anyone else? Aside from that the game works great.


Haven't had 1 crash yet, or server issue...


----------



## Maxxa

I'm running my sig rig, heavily overclocked my 480 and the game runs smooth on high settings. I haven't checked frames yet but it's playing better in high than it did on low in the beta. Most of the problems I've run into are bugs I hope they get fixed because the game is almost unplayable some rounds.
I have seen some terrible rubber banding while my ping was below 30, it was going on for the whole match. I've had my sniper rifle shooting way high up on the crosshairs no where close to the X. Lots of crashes. The sounds issues of sounding like you are in a tunnel and then only certain sounds work.
I'm glad it plays so well but there are some patches I'll be looking forward to before it's my go to game.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fitzy-775*
> 
> how big is the download for the digital version?


24GB


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> 24GB


Holy balls.

I think my internet has a 100gb cap









What do...


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akaTRAP*
> 
> Reloading animation: Still broken since Battlefield 3........ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!!
> 
> Ammo count: Still broken since Battlefield 4 ALPHA...........SERIOUSLY DICE?!!! Why is it I feel like the PC players got the real game and us console players got a half-done version of the game? PC beta? Ammo count set properly. Console release version? NOPE! Still broken. And I don't understand why DICE decided to fix something that wasn't broken. Flying jets is just simply not even close to being fun.
> 
> /rant.


Why are you in this thread? To try and light up a flame war within the PC players' community?
You're obviously a console gamer, and this thread is CLEARLY nested within PC GAMING on this forum.

Go home, you're drunk and / or mad.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> What a fail of a day one realease. Getting the Red Screen Of Death on map loads with ati 7 series cards and also generic CTDs that happened in beta as well as BF3.
> 
> Either DICE or AMD need to get their act together.


ON TO SOMETHING IMPORTANT:

Other than verifying the correct drivers tonight, what else has anyone discovered as a fix to the red screen crashes and CTDs we're experiencing? I lost a few good rounds last night to that crap...

Thanks - T


----------



## falcon26

I was able to play for about 10 minutes last night. Everything set to HIGH no AA High Post AA and SSAO at 2560x1440, I was getting around 60 fps 99% of the time. During big battles it dip to the low 50's. I was thinking of up grading to a 780 from my 770. Well theirs no need for that now  2GB video ram seems perfectly fine IMO..


----------



## MastrChiefMoe

Only 4 mins for us aussies and then GAME ON YEAAA!


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Haven't had 1 crash yet, or server issue...


Out of the 5 or so games I played last night we had 3 servers crash or be so horribly laggy that they were unplayable. Game is really nice but these server issues are driving my crazy.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> I was able to play for about 10 minutes last night. Everything set to HIGH no AA High Post AA and SSAO at 2560x1440, I was getting around 60 fps 99% of the time. During big battles it dip to the low 50's. I was thinking of up grading to a 780 from my 770. Well theirs no need for that now  2GB video ram seems perfectly fine IMO..


I clocked 2.4 GB VRAM and it could have had up to 4 GB of my VRAM in multiplayer. So yes a 2 GB VRAM GPU is fine for BF4


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fullmetalaj0*
> 
> Nu


sounds like gpu instability. Check your overclock's. BF4 required allot more voltage for a stable gpu clock then any other game iv'e played.

As to the console QQ... That's what you get when you are playing a brand new game on a 10 year old system. I'm guessing those issues will not be present on XB1. Hell, knowing EA it's probably intentional to try & give people a reason to ditch the deadbox.


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fullmetalaj0*
> 
> This is going to sound stupid but for giggles i tried the same thing after reading your comment and I played through 3 entire matches with no problems at all >.>"


I know it doesn't make any sense and it is stupid, but I tried it because I was updating punkbuster through that and then I just clicked on it out of laziness and started a game. I played about 5 games at least and not one crash. This after I would crash about every match. You still have good results with it? Anyone else try it?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> I know it doesn't make any sense and it is stupid, but I tried it because I was updating punkbuster through that and then I just clicked on it out of laziness and started a game. I played about 5 games at least and not one crash. This after I would crash about every match. You still have good results with it? Anyone else try it?


You launched BF4 from the origin games folder instead of battlelog?


----------



## alancsalt

Aussie servers are up. No idea what to think. No crashing, no red screen for me... almost too easy (famous last words probably) Must keep playing..


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> You launched BF4 from the origin games folder instead of battlelog?


Yes.

EDIT: I haven't had a game crash yet while doing it that way, but probably just luck. Thought I would mention it here. And it still takes you to Battlelog to find a server.


----------



## falcon26

Has anyone tried using a 64 bit browser for BF4? I know in BF3 it didn't work.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

I need your help guys. I have 2x XFX DD R9-280x in Crossfire and I'm having major issues in BF4. First, I have to up the voltage at stock clocks to 1.3v for me to play without immediately crashing. Forget about any kind of overclock because even 20+ MHz to the core causes an immediate crash. The 2 kinds of crash I'm having are, Battlefield 4 has stopped responding and game freezes image stuttering high pitched sound, 10 seconds later the pc reboots.

I am really confused and frustrated with this. I even took down the OC on my CPU to 4.2ghz. I don't know what else to do. If I don't resolve this today I'm going to return both to newegg and get a single 290x.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Has anyone tried using a 64 bit browser for BF4? I know in BF3 it didn't work.


Yes, 64-bit browser does work.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

I'm looking for people who have played BF4 at 1080p with a 780 and with an R9 290X.

I have a chance at getting either of them. The 780 at R6 200 (ZAR) and the R9 290X at R7 300 (ZAR).

The extra R1 100 is quite a bit of money but I want to see what sort of performance I'd be getting.


----------



## cyanmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Has anyone tried using a 64 bit browser for BF4? I know in BF3 it didn't work.


doesnt work. i cannot use waterfox to play.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*
> 
> I need your help guys. I have 2x XFX DD R9-280x in Crossfire and I'm having major issues in BF4. First, I have to up the voltage at stock clocks to 1.3v for me to play without immediately crashing. Forget about any kind of overclock because even 20+ MHz to the core causes an immediate crash. The 2 kinds of crash I'm having are, Battlefield 4 has stopped responding and game freezes image stuttering high pitched sound, 10 seconds later the pc reboots.
> 
> I am really confused and frustrated with this. I even took down the OC on my CPU to 4.2ghz. I don't know what else to do. If I don't resolve this today I'm going to return both to newegg and get a single 290x.


What drivers are you using?

I crash occasionally between games, and when levelolution happens. Thats about it and i'm on 7970's which are the same.


----------



## alancsalt

the x64 start works for me..what difference should that make?


----------



## cyanmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> the x64 one works for me..


so you are using a 64 bit browser? if so which one so i can try it out. i cannot get it to load with waterfox.


----------



## $ilent

IS anyone able to confirm if buttons like INSERT and DELETE are bindable? They werent in BF3 for some reason...

Also loving that bf4 multiplayer video with the ac130 having realistic changeable weapons for the main driver, kinda like back in COD


----------



## cyanmcleod

here is a picture i just took of it.


----------



## falcon26

Are you using the 64 bit game launcher exe or the 32 bit one?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You do realize that the resolution scale increases the rendering resolution and then downsamples it for display, right? So using 200% meant it was rendering at 3840x2160 internally. That's why you had 10 FPS.


hmm so if i set it to 100% (or 0?) it'll remove that affect entirely. I don't want anything to do with it. MSAAx4 is enough for me.

Might explain why I was getting 7fps on my 780 even when I put everything on low -_-


----------



## cyanmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Are you using the 64 bit game launcher exe or the 32 bit one?


neither since that is not how you play the game. all games start on the website (even single player) and it will not work with a 64 bit browser.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> the x64 one works for me..
> 
> 
> 
> so you are using a 64 bit browser? if so which one so i can try it out. i cannot get it to load with waterfox.
Click to expand...

In Win7 Start/Battlefield4 there's a Battlefield 4 (64bit) shortcut...Internet Explorer opens up...is that shortcut just for battlelog then?

Works fine anyway...just wonder what difference it should make?


----------



## falcon26

The game creates a game launcher in the BF4 folder. One is marked 64 bit and the other is 32 bit. I launch the 64 bit one, then it proceeds to launch my web browser. Try that. I am going to try when I get home from work, I'll install waterfox and see what happens...


----------



## cyanmcleod

same thing happens for me, just doenst work. no idea on the 64 bit version of the game but neither version works with a 64 bit based browser.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> What drivers are you using?
> 
> I crash occasionally between games, and when levelolution happens. Thats about it and i'm on 7970's which are the same.


I'm using the 13.11 Beta 7 drivers.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> hmm so if i set it to 100% (or 0?) it'll remove that affect entirely. I don't want anything to do with it. MSAAx4 is enough for me.
> 
> Might explain why I was getting 7fps on my 780 even when I put everything on low -_-


1920x1080 @ 100% =1920x1080
1920x1080 @ 50%= 960x540 scaled up to 1080p.
I think you get it from here.


----------



## Dart06

My 670 on all low (but 2X MSAA) at 1080p was netting me about 120-130fps but after my mild overclock I am getting 135-150 fps. Nice.

Can't wait to play more when I get home.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> 1920x1080 @ 100% =1920x1080
> 1920x1080 @ 50%= 960x540 scaled up to 1080p.
> I think you get it from here.


thank you!

Do you have to select certain percentages that are compatible for your monitor? I'd assume that if you were set at 100% for 1080p and you moved it up to 105%, it'd result in bluing or something since the pixel ratios would be off.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*
> 
> doesnt work. i cannot use waterfox to play.


Did you have the latest version of waterfox?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Code:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> thank you!
> 
> Do you have to select certain percentages that are compatible for your monitor? I'd assume that if you were set at 100% for 1080p and you moved it up to 105%, it'd result in bluing or something since the pixel ratios would be off.


I haven't noticed any issues with odd number scaling. I've personally tried 200%, 175% and finally settled on 150% because 150% plus ultra nets me 60 FPS. i guess 150% is 2880x1620?

I noticed you will see a steep drop once you hit your memory bandwidth wall. I suspect the r9 290X and 290 will see the best resolution scaling of any GPU. Because of their 329Gbps stock bandwidth.

As for it bluring. I didn't notice any from odds or ends. I could tell that 175 was sharper than 150 though. Sharper in the sense that it renders the textures at a higher resolution as well i believe.


----------



## Gerbacio

has anyone tried purchasing thru Green man Gaming? ive tried everything and just payments errors....called my bank and verified by visa...tried paypal

i wouldnt be able to get the game if it wasnt for that 20% off....anyone else know of another website or another way i could possibly make this work?


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> has anyone tried purchasing thru Green man Gaming? ive tried everything and just payments errors....called my bank and verified by visa...tried paypal
> 
> i wouldnt be able to get the game if it wasnt for that 20% off....anyone else know of another website or another way i could possibly make this work?


Fast2Play had a pretty good deal going on.

I also know you can google a coupon code for the order as well. Try it.

Might be able to get it for cheaper if you buy a physical version of it off of ebay or just online in general.


----------



## lostsurfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> has anyone tried purchasing thru Green man Gaming? ive tried everything and just payments errors....called my bank and verified by visa...tried paypal
> 
> i wouldnt be able to get the game if it wasnt for that 20% off....anyone else know of another website or another way i could possibly make this work?


I preordered thru them and everything went well, got my early preload emails hours before it started..First time to preorder with them and was surprising well.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I'm looking for people who have played BF4 at 1080p with a 780 and with an R9 290X.
> 
> I have a chance at getting either of them. The 780 at R6 200 (ZAR) and the R9 290X at R7 300 (ZAR).
> 
> The extra R1 100 is quite a bit of money but I want to see what sort of performance I'd be getting.


Anyone?


----------



## jakeface1

BF4 is running great for me on my sig rig, however today this happened.


----------



## 316320

BF4 running terribly for me, stuttering everywhere.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Why are you in this thread? To try and light up a flame war within the PC players' community?
> You're obviously a console gamer, and this thread is CLEARLY nested within PC GAMING on this forum.
> 
> Go home, you're drunk and / or mad.
> ON TO SOMETHING IMPORTANT:
> 
> Other than verifying the correct drivers tonight, what else has anyone discovered as a fix to the red screen crashes and CTDs we're experiencing? I lost a few good rounds last night to that crap...
> 
> Thanks - T


Try downloading and updating punkbuster for BF4 someone recommended it to me and as far as two 15 minute games were concerned I had no CTD issues, However the games were 15 minutes because of server crashes.
I also read somewhere in this mammoth thread that repairing the install will force download the patches not too sure on that though I haven't been able to try it yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Anyone?


If you really don't want to spend the extra money I'm sure the GTX 780 will do fine.
I don't think you really see the difference until 1440p+ anyway.


----------



## illuz

Running smooth here, I'm really liking it so far. Hitting 80-120fps with my 780


----------



## WiLd FyeR

hard to play the game right without in-game voice because it can be hard to read the messages on the screen.

Without in-game voice, hard to flush out campers without cover support.


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Anyone?


Mantle should make it MUCH better than a 780 but that is only for Mantle supported games. If I were you I'd wait for the 780ghz or ti card unless that price isn't going to stay at whatever it is for you.

I know I wouldn't buy a 780 this late into it's lifespan though, unless it was a second card for SLI.


----------



## Tiger S.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illuz*
> 
> Running smooth here, I'm really liking it so far. Hitting 80-120fps with my 780


Same here. So much better than last night.


----------



## alancsalt

Ah, beta was 64 bit only. The release version shortcuts are for your OS. (Doesn't mention 64 bit browser...) So the game was written for 64 bit OS... he says, answering his own question...doh...


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Ah, beta was 64 bit only. The release version shortcuts are for your OS. (Doesn't mention 64 bit browser...) So the game was written for 64 bit OS... he says, answering his own question...doh...


Which is kind of pointless, anyone who has a system that can run BF4 should be running windows 64bit period.


----------



## estabya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiger S.*
> 
> Same here. So much better than last night.


It must be an SLI problem for me. I have yet to try a single card, but with SLI my framerates are all over the map (anywhere from 50-200).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

There seems like a lot of low gpu usage especially on sli out there, seems a lot like the beta results people were reporting.
I've already demonstrated in my thread that hyper threading affects it, so one could say that it's a CPU bottleneck. Every system is different, but that seems like the consensus


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> There seems like a lot of low gpu usage especially on sli out there, seems a lot like the beta results people were reporting.
> I've already demonstrated in my thread that hyper threading affects it, so one could say that it's a CPU bottleneck. Every system is different, but that seems like the consensus


HT is good or bad?

In BF3 HT caused random latency problems... micro freezes (for me at least).


----------



## estabya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> There seems like a lot of low gpu usage especially on sli out there, seems a lot like the beta results people were reporting.
> I've already demonstrated in my thread that hyper threading affects it, so one could say that it's a CPU bottleneck. Every system is different, but that seems like the consensus


I'm assuming you're saying that HT helps..?

Realistically there is no reason that a 3770k at 4.4ghz and 780 SLI should be fluctuating between 50 and 200 fps on a 20 player TDM game. It's gotta be a driver or optimization issue. I think I'm going to keep my eye on a fix but forgo multiplayer until one is released.

Edit: note that this is at 1080p


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> There seems like a lot of low gpu usage especially on sli out there, seems a lot like the beta results people were reporting.
> I've already demonstrated in my thread that hyper threading affects it, so one could say that it's a CPU bottleneck. Every system is different, but that seems like the consensus


Not sure what you mean by a CPU bottleneck but I take it you mean you need more cores?
We just need someone to post performance pictures of an 8 core AMD CPU and an i7/i5.

Personally I think the game needs a little more patching and maybe GPU driver updates. It did just launch in the US anyway.


----------



## mboner1

Well i don't know what to do. I have my 2560x1440p monitor overclocked to 96hz and i can either go ultra with no aa and get around lows of 80 max 110 fps and it looks pretty, or i can go all low settings and upscale the resolution in game to 140% and get the same frames and everything looks crisp as, essentially making it 4k downscaled to 1440p but with low textures and i can see a lot easier.

Anyone running with the upscaled resolution?? Thoughts?

Tried out ultra with 4xaa and upscaled to 140% and wowee. Need crossfire for that and even then i dunno, was getting around 25fps lol.


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog*
> 
> I don't know where everyone is finding bugs and game crashes, but I just played 5+ hours of multiplayer + campaign with absolutely no problems.
> 
> Reset your OC's to stock, it's your problems.


Yeah, same here well it crashed once on SP but just once but my system is old so I wasn't surprised but after playing 10 hours yesterday so far so good. I'm getting FPS any where from 70 to 110 it dips to 60 sometimes and everything on Ultra in MP. I've been enjoying the game.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

1. HT never caused issues for me on bf3
2. HT is seen as a good thing in bf4, again check my thread
3. Not to do with cores, but threads. BF4 seems to use a lot of the usage of the CPU with only 4 threads but split in 8 threads, reduced the cpu usage and spread out the load.

I would check your ocs and check your drivers.
I had no issues with the beta, yet a lot of people had loads of problems. This game seems to be oc sensitive and I know a lot of you are lazy to fine tune your oc


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Well i don't know what to do. I have my 2560x1440p monitor overclocked to 96hz and i can either go ultra with no aa and get around lows of 80 max 110 fps and it looks pretty, or i can go all low settings and upscale the resolution in game to 140% and get the same frames and everything looks crisp as, essentially making it 4k downscaled to 1440p but with low textures and i can see a lot easier.
> 
> Anyone running with the upscaled resolution?? Thoughts?
> 
> Tried out ultra with 4xaa and upscaled to 140% and wowee. Need crossfire for that and even then i dunno, was getting around 25fps lol.


I haven't tried to set things to low and upscale, but it sounds like you like that better?? I will try that late tonight and see what I think. I don't think there is a right or wrong answer, just what you prefer.


----------



## mtbiker033

bf4 run great on my sig rig

certain maps look so great it's amazing

Paracel Storm
Zavod 311
Golmud Railway
Hainan Resort

I have to say, Zavod 311 is probably my favorite map, excellent on 64 player conquest

edit for my settings:

1920 x 1080 @ 120hz
all ultra
2x msaa
post processing aa on high
motion blur off


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> I haven't tried to set things to low and upscale, but it sounds like you like that better?? I will try that late tonight and see what I think. I don't think there is a right or wrong answer, just what you prefer.


Yeah, i think it's going to be pretty popular for anyone with the power to run it well... let me know what you think of it if you try it out.







Also our names are eerily similar lol.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> I haven't tried to set things to low and upscale, but it sounds like you like that better?? I will try that late tonight and see what I think. I don't think there is a right or wrong answer, just what you prefer.


I've been running at 100% on the PB278Q 1440p and it's been great. I'm going to try scaling to 200% on my Asus 144Hz 1080p and see how that feels. I'll probably need to turn off AA to get higher frames but it would be a good experiment I think.


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Yeah, i think it's going to be pretty popular for anyone with the power to run it well... let me know what you think of it if you try it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also our names are eerily similar lol.


I will post in here what I find. Like I said, it will be late tonight because work got busy...of course. Anytime I get a new game, whether be on release or just happen to pick it up, I always get busy at work. This run should be over and I plan to play all day on Friday, hopefully.

EDIT: Just FYI, I unlocked the FAMAS last night and went on a tear. Anyone else played with this gun yet? It is a lot of fun to use.


----------



## .theMetal

Runs very nicely for me. I turned the settings to ultra, then turned off the AA's and it hangs right up there at 60 frames. occasionally drops off but not very far. also no motion blur, I don't like it.

i5 at 4.4, ram at 1866, and card running at something like 1240 I think. I need to squeeze a bit more out of it. some memory overclocking too. It made the machine sweat though.

I played some single and some multi.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> I will post in here what I find. Like I said, it will be late tonight because work got busy...of course. Anytime I get a new game, whether be on release or just happen to pick it up, I always get busy at work. This run should be over and I plan to play all day on Friday, hopefully.
> 
> EDIT: Just FYI, I unlocked the FAMAS last night and went on a tear. Anyone else played with this gun yet? It is a lot of fun to use.


Sweet. If anyone else tries it out post in here as well. On another note this is us for the next few days lol..


----------



## Fanboy88

I'm loving all the new maps except whenever I play on Lancang Dam there is major lag and stuttering going on. I don't think it's my computer either because all the other maps are running silky smooth. Anyone else experiencing this on that map?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanboy88*
> 
> I'm loving all the new maps except whenever I play on Lancang Dam there is major lag and stuttering going on. I don't think it's my computer either because all the other maps are running silky smooth. Anyone else experiencing this on that map?


I haven't noticed lag or stuttering with the game itself, I have been in a few servers that were stuttering and rubberbanding, exit and joined a better server fixed it every time!


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanboy88*
> 
> I'm loving all the new maps except whenever I play on Lancang Dam there is major lag and stuttering going on. I don't think it's my computer either because all the other maps are running silky smooth. Anyone else experiencing this on that map?


Its the map everyone was rubberbanding all over the place when I played it yesterday. The server admin took it out of the rotation it was so bad.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Sweet. If anyone else tries it out post in here as well. On another note this is us for the next few days lol..


Next few days... Yeah that's all...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> bf4 run great on my sig rig
> 
> certain maps look so great it's amazing
> 
> Paracel Storm
> Zavod 311
> Golmud Railway
> Hainan Resort
> 
> I have to say, Zavod 311 is probably my favorite map, excellent on 64 player conquest
> 
> edit for my settings:
> 
> 1920 x 1080 @ 120hz
> all ultra
> 2x msaa
> post processing aa on high
> motion blur off


Zavod has to be my favorite also. The colors and the scenery is just amazing.


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> Hmm, so what % would I need to place it at to get something close to 1440p? I'm on a 1080p screen atm.


I think the way the slider works is using the number of pixels as a base, it is not calculating the number of horizontal and vertical lines individually, so:

Scaling at 200% is not (1920*2)3840x(1080*2)2160

If we take the number of pixels of 1080p, 2073600, then these are the numbers you'd have to input to get these next resolutions:

-Open your BF4 settings file to enter the exact number, the value is called "GstRender.ResolutionScale"-

*2K (2048x1152) = 1.137777 / 113% scaling

2560x1440 = 1.777777 / 177% scaling

3200*1800 = 2.777777 / 277% scaling

4K (3840x2160) = 4.000000 / 400% scaling (makes sense, since 4K has 4 times the pixels of 1080p)*

If you are playing at 2560x1440, then:

*3200*1800 = 1.562500 / 156% scaling

4K (3840x2160) = 2.250000 / 225% scaling*


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Installed windows 8.1 on a spare HDD and BF4 is running so much better for me. 80-90% usage on both 670's.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> I think the way the slider works is using the number of pixels as a base, it is not calculating the number of horizontal and vertical lines individually, so:
> 
> Scaling at 200% is not (1920*2)3840x(1080*2)2160
> 
> If we take the number of pixels of 1080p, 2073600, then these are the numbers you'd have to input to get these next resolutions:
> 
> -Open your BF4 settings file to enter the exact number, the value is called "GstRender.ResolutionScale"-
> 
> *2K (2048x1152) = 1.137777 / 113% scaling
> 
> 2560x1440 = 1.777777 / 177% scaling
> 
> 3200*1800 = 2.777777 / 277% scaling
> 
> 4K (3840x2160) = 4.000000 / 400% scaling (makes sense, since 4K has 4 times the pixels of 1080p)*
> 
> If you are playing at 2560x1440, then:
> 
> *3200*1800 = 1.562500 / 156% scaling
> 
> 4K (3840x2160) = 2.250000 / 225% scaling*


That seems interesting and well thought out, however base on the performance we are seeing from the scaling i think our thoughts are correct.

In the beta i played on a 1600x900 screen and a 1080p screen.
Playing at 1600x900 @ 120% or 1080P yielded the exact same FPS. which 1080p is 120% of 900P.


----------



## phinexswarm71

i could not be more happy about the glorious pc gaming scene,in PCs games we upscale our games's resolution and in consoles we downscale them,whats a huge gap








i dont think my rig could handle properly up scaling the resolution even a little bit,let alone at max settings in 1080p because of my cpu probably,too bad for me


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Well i don't know what to do. I have my 2560x1440p monitor overclocked to 96hz and i can either go ultra with no aa and get around lows of 80 max 110 fps and it looks pretty, or i can go all low settings and upscale the resolution in game to 140% and get the same frames and everything looks crisp as, essentially making it 4k downscaled to 1440p but with low textures and i can see a lot easier.
> 
> Anyone running with the upscaled resolution?? Thoughts?
> 
> Tried out ultra with 4xaa and upscaled to 140% and wowee. Need crossfire for that and even then i dunno, was getting around 25fps lol.


I did try the upscaling but only with ultra settings. The picture looked great, but I was only getting about 14 fps lol with 3006mb memory usage on a 1080P screen! I will have to try the upscaling with low settings and compare to no upscaling with high settings. Thanks for the good idea. Should be an interesting test. +rep


----------



## theturbofd

Man I can't believe how much i love defuse 

Enemies were camping bomb site so i just lit them up with C4 LOL and to win the game.


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> I think the way the slider works is using the number of pixels as a base, it is not calculating the number of horizontal and vertical lines individually, so:
> 
> Scaling at 200% is not (1920*2)3840x(1080*2)2160
> 
> If we take the number of pixels of 1080p, 2073600, then these are the numbers you'd have to input to get these next resolutions:
> 
> -Open your BF4 settings file to enter the exact number, the value is called "GstRender.ResolutionScale"-
> 
> *2K (2048x1152) = 1.137777 / 113% scaling
> 
> 2560x1440 = 1.777777 / 177% scaling
> 
> 3200*1800 = 2.777777 / 277% scaling
> 
> 4K (3840x2160) = 4.000000 / 400% scaling (makes sense, since 4K has 4 times the pixels of 1080p)*
> 
> If you are playing at 2560x1440, then:
> 
> *3200*1800 = 1.562500 / 156% scaling
> 
> 4K (3840x2160) = 2.250000 / 225% scaling*
> 
> 
> 
> That seems interesting and well thought out, however base on the performance we are seeing from the scaling i think our thoughts are correct.
> 
> In the beta i played on a 1600x900 screen and a 1080p screen.
> Playing at 1600x900 @ 120% or 1080P yielded the exact same FPS. which 1080p is 120% of 900P.
Click to expand...

I don't know I just set my scaling to 200%, everything on High, HBAO, no MSAA and I was averaging 30fps. I doubt my 7870 can do that at 4K.


----------



## vrdubin6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakeface1*
> 
> BF4 is running great for me on my sig rig, however today this happened.


That was my only issue last night.

Via Reddit: _Apparently the directx files that come with the BF4 download from origin are incomplete with some files missing. The installer that's included is, however, the web installer and will download the latest version of directx. Go to your [Origin Folder]/Battlefield 4/_installer/directx/redist and run DXSETUP.exe to get the latest version of directx. There have been numerous reports that it helps tremendously and reduces stutter by a lot._

I was going to try this when I get home from work and see if it fixes the issue.


----------



## Dart06

Did anyone else just got a 670ish MB patch for BF4?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> Did anyone else just got a 670ish MB patch for BF4?


Yes.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> Did anyone else just got a 670ish MB patch for BF4?


Yup, 677MBs.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> Did anyone else just got a 670ish MB patch for BF4?


How do you get it?


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Ah, beta was 64 bit only. The release version shortcuts are for your OS. (Doesn't mention 64 bit browser...) So the game was written for 64 bit OS... he says, answering his own question...doh...


Well that explains why I can't get OSD to work. Sorry if that was already answered. This thread moves too fast to keep up with it.


----------



## Lisjak

Hey guys, could someone playing on a 6870 tell me what fps they are getting? I would like to know what kind of performance I can expect (while I wait for the release tomorrow at midnight.)


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> How do you get it?


Restart Origin.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> How do you get it?


You can also just right click the game in origin, check for updates.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Did it fix anything?


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> Did anyone else just got a 670ish MB patch for BF4?
> 
> 
> 
> How do you get it?
Click to expand...

Check your BF4 folder called Update, it should be 600MB.


----------



## Dart06

I wonder what it was for. I know people were mentioning a patch yesterday, but maybe it wasn't live until now?


----------



## xutnubu

Just went live for me, 677.26MB


----------



## Quesenek

SO HAPPY!
Anyone getting "bf4.exe has stopped working" randomly during matches download and update your punkbuster. This has totally stopped the game crashing on me.
Just played 3-5 full matches without so much as a hitch in gameplay. Now I just need a better GPU and I'll be set!


----------



## ihatelolcats

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=382859
13.11 beta 8


----------



## Mbalmer

Is this yesterday's update or a new one?


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> Is this yesterday's update or a new one?


I would like to know this also.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> Hey guys, could someone playing on a 6870 tell me what fps they are getting? I would like to know what kind of performance I can expect (while I wait for the release tomorrow at midnight.)


I played the beta with my xfire 6850's and on med/high settings I was getting about 40-50fps. With optimizations I'm guessing you could get 40-50 FPS on medium settings with one 6870.


----------



## afya

I don't know if it's good to ask here because obviously everyone has the game. But do you think it is worth to buy bf4 having bf3 already? Haven't played the beta but bf4 doesn't sound like a big step up from bf3......But I may buy it just for the community.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afya*
> 
> I don't know if it's good to ask here because obviously everyone has the game. But do you think it is worth to buy bf4 having bf3 already? Haven't played the beta but bf4 doesn't sound like a big step up from bf3......But I may buy it just for the community.


I have BF3 and I had a blast playing the Beta. Still havn't picked it up because my mom's birthday is this week and the PS4 comes out soon but once I have a bit of money im getting it.


----------



## Ta2punk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afya*
> 
> I don't know if it's good to ask here because obviously everyone has the game. But do you think it is worth to buy bf4 having bf3 already? Haven't played the beta but bf4 doesn't sound like a big step up from bf3......But I may buy it just for the community.


I dont see why not. I mean its a totally new game, better destruction, better map design, better gun/gameplay balance overall coming from BF3. Its not a huge step but its definitely a step in the right direction. Think of BF4 as a huge patch they came out with for BF3 that fixed and improved a bunch of the aspects of the game for the better. Not too mention BF3 servers are probably going to be dying soon. I definitely am never going back to that game.


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afya*
> 
> I don't know if it's good to ask here because obviously everyone has the game. But do you think it is worth to buy bf4 having bf3 already? Haven't played the beta but bf4 doesn't sound like a big step up from bf3......But I may buy it just for the community.


To be honest...I played the beta and liked it but hoped the final release would be fixed. Si I bit the bullet and preordered on origin. Day of release was a nightmare for me. The bugs were still there. To make a long story short, I got a refund. Its not that I didn't like the game play, it was the bugs. I'm hoping that the patches will fix these issues so I can rebuy the game.


----------



## jmcosta

Some bench's






i guess it uses more thn 4cores but 2500 and 8300 both ocd the i5 might surpass


----------



## ihatelolcats

anyone seen a graphics card comparison for bf4?

LOL. post above mine. amazing


----------



## TheRussian1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ta2punk*
> 
> I dont see why not. I mean its a totally new game, better destruction, better map design, better gun/gameplay balance overall coming from BF3. Its not a huge step but its definitely a step in the right direction. Think of BF4 as a huge patch they came out with for BF3 that fixed and improved a bunch of the aspects of the game for the better. Not too mention BF3 servers are probably going to be dying soon. I definitely am never going back to that game.


That's just the problem, 60+ dollars for a big patch.......I wouldn't even have a problem if it was a new BF game with at least a new setting, but this is blatant COD like progression.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRussian1*
> 
> That's just the problem, 60+ dollars for a big patch.......I wouldn't even have a problem if it was a new BF game with at least a new setting, but this is blatant COD like progression.


I would say BF4 is what BF3 should've been. Though the next one they better move away from modern area go to 2143 or star wars or something. If next up is BC3 i doubt i'll be getting it because it's more of the same. Honestly i'd adore a WWII game on FBIII.


----------



## cravinmild

Took an hour to instal from disk







Crashed three times during sp. other then that its pretty box to look at


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheRussian1*
> 
> That's just the problem, 60+ dollars for a big patch.......I wouldn't even have a problem if it was a new BF game with at least a new setting, but this is blatant COD like progression.
> 
> 
> 
> I would say BF4 is what BF3 should've been. Though the next one they better move away from modern area go to 2143 or star wars or something. If next up is BC3 i doubt i'll be getting it because it's more of the same. Honestly i'd adore a WWII game on FBIII.
Click to expand...

i was thinking that this morning. i would love to see that too. maybe ww2 bc3


----------



## bustacap22

Anyone running crossfire with 13.11 beta 7 drivers. The game runs well for me, however my issue is now that I have installed new drivers. My 2nd GPU is on constant 99% usage even on idle. This was not the case before when I was using 13.2 drivers. What gives???? Any suggestions on this??


----------



## Lisjak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I played the beta with my xfire 6850's and on med/high settings I was getting about 40-50fps. With optimizations I'm guessing you could get 40-50 FPS on medium settings with one 6870.


Thank you. I hope I can get 40-60 on medium and I'll be happy :-D

Jmcosta thank you for the graphs. I get a solid 17 fps on ultra xD I'm gonna need a gpu upgrade soon


----------



## Grindhouse

This. I would love BF to come back to WW2 !

Back to basic : guns, grenades, rocket launcher, tanks, planes, AA.


----------



## Sadmoto

Wow. the Singleplayer is unacceptably broken. first falling through the floor and having to restart missions, now Im on mission 6 and my game crashed mid gunfight, now whenever I try to load my game it'll crash to desktop before the custscene finishes.

What a bunch of crap, let alone the story line being bland.


----------



## GoEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Wow. the Singleplayer is unacceptably broken. first falling through the floor and having to restart missions, now Im on mission 6 and my game crashed mid gunfight, now whenever I try to load my game it'll crash to desktop before the custscene finishes.
> 
> What a bunch of crap, let alone the story line being bland.


Battlefield is first and foremost a multiplayer game. If you want a grand singleplayer game CoD is around the corner.


----------



## TheRussian1

Battlefield games should not even have a single player, waste of time for the dev team.


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> SO HAPPY!
> Anyone getting "bf4.exe has stopped working" randomly during matches download and update your punkbuster. This has totally stopped the game crashing on me.
> Just played 3-5 full matches without so much as a hitch in gameplay. Now I just need a better GPU and I'll be set!


Didnt help me. Still crashes.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoEz*
> 
> Battlefield is first and foremost a multiplayer game. If you want a grand singleplayer game CoD is around the corner.


Don't give me that speel.

I want a WORKING game, what I paid for, not this still bug ridden piece of crap.
I can't even start my gamesave anymore, it'll just crash on the custscene as it goes into game, every time.

There's no excuse that the SP should be this broken, crap they even skimped down on missions so its not like there's that much content to polish comparing to MP.


----------



## james8

^this. when you buy software you expect everything to work.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Don't give me that speel.
> 
> I want a WORKING game, what I paid for, not this still bug ridden piece of crap.
> I can't even start my gamesave anymore, it'll just crash on the custscene as it goes into game, every time.
> 
> There's no excuse that the SP should be this broken, crap they even skimped down on missions so its not like there's that much content to polish comparing to MP.


It's been out a day. I think "don't give me that speel" can go both ways.

If your a person that wants everything to be perfect then don't buy games on the first day they come out.

We have all seen enough releases to know it takes atleast a couple of weeks to iron out all the kinks. BF4 is a very ambitious game and in 6 months from now it should be awesome.


----------



## theturbofd

So i downloaded that update and now instead of getting 100-150 fps im down to 80-100fps how the hell?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakeface1*
> 
> BF4 is running great for me on my sig rig, however today this happened.


You didn't happen to wake your computer from monitors sleeping and try to play again did you? If so, that's the same thing mine does when waking from sleep. I've had to reapply OC after waking and then play again.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Don't give me that speel.
> 
> I want a WORKING game, what I paid for, not this still bug ridden piece of crap.
> I can't even start my gamesave anymore, it'll just crash on the custscene as it goes into game, every time.
> 
> There's no excuse that the SP should be this broken, crap they even skimped down on missions so its not like there's that much content to polish comparing to MP.


I hope its broke a total waste of time and the fact that it sucks is no surprise. I hope they never put SP crap in BF games ever. More time wasted that could be better well spent on MP stuff.


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Stockclock.net?


If you had any interest in finding your problems, you'd lower your OC first.


----------



## Timu

My god, so much VRAM, took up nearly all my 4096 MB VRAM on both of my cards.=O


----------



## Angrychair

Any news on a patch?


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My god, so much VRAM, took up nearly all my 4096 MB VRAM on both of my cards.=O


God,this shall shut people's mouths saying GTX 680/670/770 can't utilize more than 2GB. What's your FPS?


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> Didnt help me. Still crashes.


You went to the punkbuster website and downloaded the software right?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I've had 1 direct x crash in this game so far. Smoother launch than bf3... It crashed when I had fun and bumped up the resolution scale to 200%, lol.
I sure hope this patch is good...


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> God,this shall shut people's mouths saying GTX 680/670/770 can't utilize more than 2GB. What's your FPS?


Yep, and 18-25 FPS with some hard drops to single digits at times...if I had a 3rd 670 it would actually be playable.


----------



## qcktthfm1

Anyone finished SP, what weapons we can unlock from there? I cannot google any info/picture? Thanks in advance


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Yep, and 18-25 FPS with some hard drops to single digits at times...if I had a 3rd 670 it would actually be playable.


How come it drops so low?


----------



## dealio

crashing every 2-3 games.. very annoying

2 kinds or crashes - the white screen with a Windows "close program" popup message, and the server disconnect error. had some gpu driver crashes but those are gone after lowering my overclock

the white screen crashes occur when i try to respawn, immediately after clicking "DEPLOY" but not on every game and not always the 1st death. the server disconnects are more random. wth ea.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> How come it drops so low?


Because my 2 cards aren't powerful enough to handle that insane res scaling without having serious FPS drops, while a 3rd card would easily get me over 30FPS at least. I'll say 2 Titans would get above 30FPS as well.


----------



## .theMetal

I haven't seen any problems with the single player.

but the story line is typical battlefield. EXPLOSIONS are the story line, that's it. Its good for some cool run and gun and some extremely beautiful scenery. and shooting things. nothing more. maybe to get you used to the controls.


----------



## calibrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakeface1*
> 
> BF4 is running great for me on my sig rig, however today this happened.
> 
> 
> I got the same error in bf3 on my 670 because it was overclocked a little too high


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> /Fixed - not sure why your having issues but not all AMD cards are. I'm smooth as butter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45 FPS lows - 72 FPS highs and would say average 55-65 FPS on single 290X on air
> 
> *BF4 MULTIPLAYER Ultra Settings - Stock Cooling- 1100 CORE / 1300 MEMORY - U2713HM 2560 X 1440 (Pre-Mantel 13.11 Beta 7)*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MSI Afterburner - 83C Temp - 70% Manual Fan - 100% GPU Usage - 1100 Core Clock / 1300 Memory Clock (No down clocking) - 2388 GB VRAM Memory Usage*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: AB readings : Proof of 13:25 Time


This is the problem I see on R9 290X, you need to keep fan at 70%+ loud to maintain the clocks... meanwhile 780/titan only needs to keep ~50% to maintain 80'c at the same level.

Go water! AMD needs to make a better cooler.


----------



## PF85

To me, this game feels broken. Theres no suppression, so you cant suppress snipers from a distance anymore. They made it easier to fly helicopters, especially minis. It just feels more Call of Duty like..


----------



## WiLd FyeR

I'm surprised people are complaining of buggyfield on release. Come on, there's always going to be bugs on game launch and eventually will be fixed.

This even happens on console games


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> I'm surprised people are complaining of buggyfield on release. Come on, there's always going to be bugs on game launch and eventually will be fixed.


^ //


----------



## b.walker36

I'm just curious what settings I'll be running at. I was fine with BF3 launch, the bugs were not game breaking and I still had fun as long as BF4 is like that and I can play on I'm hoping high I'm good.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> This is the problem I see on R9 290X, you need to keep fan at 70%+ loud to maintain the clocks... meanwhile 780/titan only needs to keep ~50% to maintain 80'c at the same level.
> 
> Go water! AMD needs to make a better cooler.


Not really a "problem" when its $400 cheaper than the titan lol.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> I'm surprised people are complaining of buggyfield on release. Come on, there's always going to be bugs on game launch and eventually will be fixed.
> 
> This even happens on console games


It just make's me LOL, because of how Cocky DICE was on the forums about certain things during the beta...


----------



## opty165

Has anyone seen this yet?

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1788367


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fullmetalaj0*
> 
> This is going to sound stupid but for giggles i tried the same thing after reading your comment and I played through 3 entire matches with no problems at all >.>"


How were you guys launching it before? Desktop Shortcut? Origin GUI? Origin tray? etc.


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opty165*
> 
> Has anyone seen this yet?
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1788367


Reading now,
Just got the game, installing currently disk, patiently waiting but wondering if anybody has done any sweetfx yet


----------



## Ricofizz

I have a gtx 670 which i overclocked myself, it blows wind like a turbine but it doesn't matter with my headset on








I did get to ultra at 1920x1080 so i'm curious if it will stay this way


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It just make's me LOL, because of how Cocky DICE was on the forums about certain things during the beta...


It's been smooth sailing down here in Australia, maybe cos you guys were first you had more issues. Or it could be cos i have a AMD card, i have seen a lot of nvidia users with issues, but nothing to critical. Overall a lot better than the bf3 release or of late gta5


----------



## afya

That's what I'm afraid off. I still have issue with BF3 up to this date. I really don't know if I'll have problem in BF4.

The "stopped working" error. In BF3 I tried many things on the internet, called technical support that didn't do anything helpful. Finally I had to open a new windows user for it to work. Seeing the same error message people get in BF4 really makes me even more unsure whether to buy this game or not.

Also in BF3 I'll drop out of game every 30-45mins. Also tried many not working solution. This still pop up to this day. Some say I'll have to disable upnp in router, I tried, still crash out. Also I have wireless printer that I think upnp is necessary for it to work. Haven't seen anyone got this yet from BF4, hope I never will.


----------



## Ricofizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afya*
> 
> That's what I'm afraid off. I still have issue with BF3 up to this date. I really don't know if I'll have problem in BF4.
> 
> The "stopped working" error. In BF3 I tried many things on the internet, called technical support that didn't do anything helpful. Finally I had to open a new windows user for it to work. Seeing the same error message people get in BF4 really makes me even more unsure whether to buy this game or not.
> 
> Also in BF3 I'll drop out of game every 30-45mins. Also tried many not working solution. This still pop up to this day. Some say I'll have to disable upnp in router, I tried, still crash out. Also I have wireless printer that I think upnp is necessary for it to work. Haven't seen anyone got this yet from BF4, hope I never will.


If you oc'ed it it may be that you've gone beyond your limit. It seems like it can't take it


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Been reading that certain osd dnt support 64bit,so how are you guys monitoring you cpu/gpu temps and fps....


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Not really a "problem" when its $400 cheaper than the titan lol.


Can't compare to TITAN. 780 is the one you have to look. TITAN is a compute card Double Precision untouched. 780 can beat TITAN with OC already and at that price point, you shouldn't even talk about TITAN to 290X. Which is why 780 is the one you have to compete with.

$600 + waterblock $120 = ~$720 to keep down the noise and heat at the same level as 780. 780 is more ideal for stock air cooling unless you want to go 1300Mhz OC.


----------



## Ricofizz

I've used afterburner and it worked in beta, i'm european so i can't play the full release yet but i think it'll work


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Can't compare to TITAN. 780 is the one you have to look. TITAN is a compute card Double Precision untouched.


I didn't compare it to titan, you did lol i just replied..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> This is the problem I see on R9 290X, you need to keep fan at 70%+ loud to maintain the clocks... meanwhile 780/TITAN only needs to keep ~50% to maintain 80'c at the same level.
> 
> Go water! AMD needs to make a better cooler.


Also you were talking about temps when gaming and the fan speed required, compute card, precision untouched = watevs.

Like it or not 290x is up there with the titan for gaming. Live with 70% fan speed on the 290x or cool it any way you like with the $400 you have saved and still have a few hundred to spend on other things.


----------



## afya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricofizz*
> 
> If you oc'ed it it may be that you've gone beyond your limit. It seems like it can't take it


Nope, not OCed.

Oops, I just find the exact same error in BF4 version.......
http://answers.ea.com/t5/Battlefield-4/BF4-BETA-Game-disconnected-your-connection-to-the-server-timed/td-p/1605653

That error lasted for my whole BF3 experience and still going.

edit:
I really want to move on to BF4......but this is scary.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

So I know i've been QQing in here alot about how the game is running but I think I have some good news now.

Installed windows 8.1 (seemed to do nothing)

Started playing today and was getting 100-120 fps on medium @ 1440p w/ my xfire 7950 setup... cpu is still near 100% but it seems like it isn't bottlenecking now.

Still not entirely sure but oh well.


----------



## Dart06

I just really want one or two non-reference 290s to throw at this game.

Can't wait to do a full new computer build next year.


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> How were you guys launching it before? Desktop Shortcut? Origin GUI? Origin tray? etc.


It doesn't make any sense that this works, but I will answer your question.

I was launching the game from desktop shortcut or by going into battlelog or from origin itself. I'm anxious to play tonight and see if this was a fluke, which I'm sure that it is.


----------



## MerkageTurk

290x + 4960k = profit
Titan + 0 = Nothing


----------



## Shaded War

Ok, so theres new drivers for AMD and game update for BF4. Hopefully I can play multiplayer for more than 10 minutes without crashes.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> Ok, so theres new drivers for AMD and game update for BF4. Hopefully I can play multiplayer for more than 10 minutes without crashes.


im thinking the combo fixed my performance issues a bit so hope it works for you too


----------



## VettePilot

So far for me and the guys in my Clan we have been liking the game for the most part, but have noticed a lot of rubber banding in certain maps ( just like Caspian Boarder had at launch) and also a few of us have Nvidia cards running the latest drivers and not seeing great FPS a lot of the time. Mine goes from 60 to 180 in Shanghai for instance which is the same as it was in the beta. I tested by going to the same spot on the tall building over the D flag and looking down at it when the building has fallen. Then turn around and looking right out at the ocean behind the E flag. Goes from 60 looking down at D flag to 183 FPS. Still get a lot of frame drops also. I have BF4 installed on a new Samsung 840 PRo SSD and fresh WIn 7 install. Hopefully Nvidia will get these issues figured out. I did turn the AA off along with no HBAO or anything like that on and then everything else set to high then to medium which made no difference. I then noticed that the resolution was turned to 140% by default so I back it to 110% which kicked the FPS about 15 or so in the areas of the map that were the lowest to begin with but no difference to the highest max I was already seeing. My 2 780's also are not getting very good GPU usage. usually around 60-70% only. Although this is the same as BF3 so not really a big deal there. When I had 2 AMD cards I would seeing above 90% usage in BF3. SO that tells me the drivers are better optimized for BF3 and most likely for BF4. I had 1 6970's that got pretty much the same FPS as my 780's in BF3 but in games like Crysis 2 or 3 the 780's killed those cards by a large margin. Usually 30-40 FPS more at max video settings.

The game is pretty fun but certainly has bugs. We all were getting game crashes at the same time last night most of the time which may just be server related. But I did get 2 crashes independently from the other 4 guys. 3 of them run NVidia cards. Hope they get it all sorted soon as the game is pretty cool and some of the maps are awesome.


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> Ok, so theres new drivers for AMD and game update for BF4. Hopefully I can play multiplayer for more than 10 minutes without crashes.
> 
> 
> 
> im thinking the combo fixed my performance issues a bit so hope it works for you too
Click to expand...

I especially liked this.
Quote:


> Increases AMD CrossFire ™ scaling up to an additional 20% for Battlefield 4


----------



## Sadmoto

Finished SP, aside from having to restart missions because of bugs, it was fun, not the best story but it was fun

Now for MP.

Anyone wanna squad up, I'm up for any gametype/map







I haz mic!
Origin: Sadmoto


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

OK guys i need a work around to monitor my cpu/gpu/temps/fps and memory usage,what do i need to do....?


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> OK guys i need a work around to monitor my cpu/gpu/temps/fps and memory usage,what do i need to do....?


The workaround is getting a program called Clawplay 5. There is a free trial version and it will do all that you mention.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> So I know i've been QQing in here alot about how the game is running but I think I have some good news now.
> 
> Installed windows 8.1 (seemed to do nothing)
> 
> Started playing today and was getting 100-120 fps on medium @ 1440p w/ my xfire 7950 setup... cpu is still near 100% but it seems like it isn't bottlenecking now.
> 
> Still not entirely sure but oh well.


Did you get beta 8 AMD drivers also do you have any overclocks?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> The workaround is getting a program called Clawplay 5. There is a free trial version and it will do all that you mention.


Is there a link to clawplay cant seem to find it on google....


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

http://www.playclaw.com/


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> http://www.playclaw.com/


Thx Bitemarks and bloodstains....Ohhh its playclaw not clawplay,cool....


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> I didn't compare it to titan, you did lol i just replied..
> Also you were talking about temps when gaming and the fan speed required, compute card, precision untouched = watevs.
> 
> Like it or not 290x is up there with the titan for gaming. Live with 70% fan speed on the 290x or cool it any way you like with the $400 you have saved and still have a few hundred to spend on other things.


Mmm? I got TITAN 9 months ago, not sure why are you keep putting TITAN with 290X. It's 780 you have to look at, that's is where 290X is aiming at price point and performance. TITAN is out of question, would not even recommended. Why? When 780 came out, TITAN is no longer the ideal recommended product for gaming area. Comparing to TITAN with price and performance of course it looks bad.

780 in comparison ideal but to jump on the worse one (TITAN perf/price) to prove 290X is best. Simply, 290X is on par performance and took 9 months. Final thing AMD needs to design a better stock cooler.

$400 extra on TITAN I have spent I have no remorse. Day one owner. Took 9 months for AMD to keep up at the same level.

Reason I said 780/TITAN is because of the cooler designs are all same (including 770) on the par performance with 290X cooler card. I might have mislead my discussion.


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Thx Bitemarks and bloodstains....Ohhh its playclaw not clawplay,cool....


Yes, that's the one. Good save bitemarks.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> I didn't compare it to titan, you did lol i just replied..
> Also you were talking about temps when gaming and the fan speed required, compute card, precision untouched = watevs.
> 
> Like it or not 290x is up there with the titan for gaming. Live with 70% fan speed on the 290x or cool it any way you like with the $400 you have saved and still have a few hundred to spend on other things.


The "O" in Overclock means *OVERKILL* ahahaha,.

I like and enjoy overkill things because I can afford it.

Those who don't enjoy overkill, can't afford it.

Those who like overkill but can't afford it can enjoy the entertainment and inspiring ideas until they save up for it. <- I started here...


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> The "O" in Overclock means *OVERKILL* ahahaha,.
> 
> I like and enjoy overkill things because I can afford it.
> 
> Those who don't enjoy overkill, can't afford it.
> 
> Those who like overkill but can't afford it can enjoy the entertainment and inspiring ideas until they save up for it. <- I started here...


Some people like overkilling rig, that's their hobbies for having quad GPUs  For me I like overkill but I have a budget on my hobbies (not just one hobby).


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Some people like overkilling rig, that's their hobbies for having quad GPUs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me I like overkill but I have a budget on my hobbies (not just one hobby).


You right, I was just being sarcastic. I just find it odd how people can call out people for making purchases that isn't price vs performance buys. Everyone has different means of living, like what you said (not just one hobby).

Then those that want price vs performance, then great.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> It doesn't make any sense that this works, but I will answer your question.
> 
> I was launching the game from desktop shortcut or by going into battlelog or from origin itself. I'm anxious to play tonight and see if this was a fluke, which I'm sure that it is.


It seems to have worked for me no crashes to desktop so far. I played a bunch of rounds too but domination and TDM so they are really short rounds compared to conquest. I only timed out once which happens to me on occasion in BF3 but it may have fixed the problem.


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *opty165*
> 
> Has anyone seen this yet?
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1788367
> 
> 
> 
> Reading now,
> Just got the game, installing currently disk, patiently waiting but wondering if anybody has done any sweetfx yet
Click to expand...

I hate the blurriness, but honestly, trees and grass look awful without it. So I use it on Medium.

SweetFX doesn't work with 64bits programs natively. I think there's a trick to make it work, not sure.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> Some bench's
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess it uses more thn 4cores but 2500 and 8300 both ocd the i5 might surpass


Looks about right with my benchmarks:


Mine was taken from the beta


----------



## Shweller

I am loving BF4 so far! My slightly overclocked 2GB GTX 770 is handling it well at 1080p without AA enabled on ultra. I was wondering if there are any big gains by moving the game from my HDD to SSD? How would I go about doing that? Load on my CPU is about 90% (i5 4670K @ 4.5 ghz) so no bottleneck there.


----------



## Strileckifunk

So after coming home today and downloading the update, I can no longer join games. Hoorayyy


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> Yes, that's the one. Good save bitemarks.


Thx for the heads up on this program Mbalmer,just need to figure it out,have some overlapping on the osd....Just hope the fix the osd with AB and Evga precision soon.....


----------



## WheelZ0713

Loving it so far. Really happy with the FPS i am getting out of my Xfired 7850's (OC - 1050 x 1450). Heaps of fun. Although i kinda feel like the whole game is a little washed out color wise.


----------



## enkay

can anybody tell me what kind of fps i should expect on a 1440p with gtx 670 stock clocks. 3770 stock clocks also.


----------



## ntherblast

Why can't we queue for servers. Also it seems nobody uses their mics...

Also apparently waiting for your squad to spawn on you at the out skirts of a capture point makes you a camper. I was a support dude raged and said this isn't CoD. It was funny...


----------



## afya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheelZ0713*
> 
> Loving it so far. Really happy with the FPS i am getting out of my Xfired 7850's (OC - 1050 x 1450). Heaps of fun. Although i kinda feel like the whole game is a little washed out color wise.


what fps do you get?


----------



## The-racer

Anyone having troubles with a corrupted catalyst driver after downloading?
i tried to update to the latest beta driver 13.11 , but can't install it...
Gives an error that it's corrupted


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> It seems to have worked for me no crashes to desktop so far. I played a bunch of rounds too but domination and TDM so they are really short rounds compared to conquest. I only timed out once which happens to me on occasion in BF3 but it may have fixed the problem.


It is weird that it works, but it did for me too. Other people need to try to launch the game using the launch application in the folder and see if this helps stop the crashing. It has worked for me and now 2 people have tried it and it has worked for them. Let us know.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Thx for the heads up on this program Mbalmer,just need to figure it out,have some overlapping on the osd....Just hope the fix the osd with AB and Evga precision soon.....


I had the overlapping osd too. There is a place where you can see your osd within the program and then you click and drag each "box" to where you want it on screen. Just play with it, it is very easy once you see it.

As far as the guy who updated the game and now can't play, just update punkbuster in the the folder that has all you battlefield 4 stuff in it. You will see a punkbuster folder and you can update it from there by just clicking on it...it is an application.


----------



## anticommon

Did anyone else just get a pretty big update to their BF4?


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Why can't we queue for servers. Also it seems nobody uses their mics...
> 
> Also apparently waiting for your squad to spawn on you at the out skirts of a capture point makes you a camper. I was a support dude raged and said this isn't CoD. It was funny...


Why Cant we queue for servers?? This is super annoying and a big problem.

I am hoping that these bugs will be worked out soon!


----------



## skupples

I'm convinced that their's almost zero communication between DICE & Nvidia to allow for proper driver update's.... ALSO, windows 8 is making a big difference for allot of nvidia user's. Make sense, as it has full dx11.1 access, where as win7 only has partial support.

NV user's are reporting proper gpu utilization when playing the game on win8 as well.


----------



## AJR1775

I agree with some who say the grafx on single player are different than multiplayer. However, I think it has much to do with the individual maps. Some maps look more refined and others give me a cartoon-like feel. Maybe it's just me? The Asus PB278Q really brings out the the cartoonish look on some maps because of the great color definition.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm convinced that their's almost zero communication between DICE & Nvidia to allow for proper driver update's.... ALSO, windows 8 is making a big difference for allot of nvidia user's. Make sense, as it has full dx11.1 access, where as win7 only has partial support.
> 
> NV user's are reporting proper gpu utilization when playing the game on win8 as well.


I think BF4 will be single-handedly responsible for the biggest surge in Windows 8 sales to date


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> It is weird that it works, but it did for me too. Other people need to try to launch the game using the launch application in the folder and see if this helps stop the crashing. It has worked for me and now 2 people have tried it and it has worked for them. Let us know.
> I had the overlapping osd too. There is a place where you can see your osd within the program and then you click and drag each "box" to where you want it on screen. Just play with it, it is very easy once you see it.
> 
> As far as the guy who updated the game and now can't play, just update punkbuster in the the folder that has all you battlefield 4 stuff in it. You will see a punkbuster folder and you can update it from there by just clicking on it...it is an application.


No longer using playclaw,found my work around to go back to using Evga precision and it works just like before....


----------



## ihatelolcats

xd...BUY windows 8?


----------



## skupples

Also, I just need to lol @ the person who said

4960k (doesn't e*X*ist) + 290x = profit

Titan + 0 = lose...

OF course a gpu with no cpu will lose.

ok, loling @ rampant fanboyism in a non amd thread over.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> I think BF4 will be single-handedly responsible for the biggest surge in Windows 8 sales to date


It's just the first game to support the forced evolution to win8 via dx/d3d update lockout.


----------



## Iris

I'm getting smooth game play with SLI 760s on Win 8.1. Only problem is the lagtastic servers...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iris*
> 
> I'm getting smooth game play with SLI 760s on Win 8.1. Only problem is the lagtastic servers...


anyone complaining about performance with nv while still on win7 need's to test out win8 for sure before drawing any conclusions. Specially when the most common report is 40% gpu utlization. Of course the game is going to run like poo when it's only utilizing 40% of a GPU.


----------



## The-racer

My bF4 only launches in 32bit mode.
Anyone that can help?
I can't change the graphics settings to ultra.


----------



## Dart06

Playing on a 120hz monitor for a few years has been the best and worst thing I've ever done.

The hardware to run this game maxed at 120fps is insane...

Wah.


----------



## Iris

Just went through a quick run on a 32 player rush server. GPUs hovered around 88% utilization and the 2600k was at 67%. 80-90fps with Ultra, HBAO 4x MSAA 1080P.


----------



## 7stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Im not happy with the singleplayer, story wise and performance.
> After having to restart my pc to stop the task manager error.
> 
> Cut scenes lag me down to 15 fps sometimes....I'll be trying out beta 7 drivers tomorrow:thumb:


here V8 beta and cutscenes lag for me too... the scenes about the warship on the sea... it seems that the cpu has spikes...strange for a prerendered scene...anyway i'm using crossfire, not tried to disable....Dice knows about this issue?
instead gameplay in SP is perfect....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I am not doing another thing...
> 
> I will just play a console instead, why should i use a piece of trash?
> AMD can stick mantle where tulips do not grow for all i care, bunch of fudge packers can't even make drivers, let alone get their scabby arses into gear.
> 
> I now have a 1080p image with no AMD CCC..... so i either get CCC and no display driver, or i get a display driver with no CCC, and still get no AMD signature.
> 
> Sorry i do not buy this.


IMHO your problem is elsewhere on your OS or previous drivers installation... never had something like that since the first driver installed 1 year ago...


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkay*
> 
> can anybody tell me what kind of fps i should expect on a 1440p with gtx 670 stock clocks. 3770 stock clocks also.


Above 60FPS most of the time.


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> No longer using playclaw,found my work around to go back to using Evga precision and it works just like before....


But now you are running the 32 bit instead of the 64 bit version if I understand it correctly. However, I'm not really sure what makes one better then the other. Someone want to comment on that?


----------



## The-racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> My bF4 only launches in 32bit mode.
> Anyone that can help?
> I can't change the graphics settings to ultra.


comon?
Who can help me out here?


----------



## Bluemustang

Just got that 677mb update. Not sure who to believe. Origin said it was downloading at over 9mb/s but netlimiter was only showing between 3-5. And my bandwidth cap is 6.25 mb/s (50 mbps).

Then again i did download the update in about 1 minute (unless it was using some files already there like half life/portal does).


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> comon?
> Who can help me out here?


Did you click on the "I" in the origin game screen and set the game to launch in 64 bit instead of x86? I'm guessing you are launching in x86, change it.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> comon?
> Who can help me out here?


Right click battlefield 4.


Select game to launch in x64. Also disable origin in game for a FPS boost.


----------



## The-racer

Totally worked!
Thx dudes , was freaking out here


----------



## WheelZ0713

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> My bF4 only launches in 32bit mode.
> Anyone that can help?
> I can't change the graphics settings to ultra.


You have to change it in Origin. Right click on the title in origin and i think its under options. Select what mode the game starts in.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> But now you are running the 32 bit instead of the 64 bit version if I understand it correctly. However, I'm not really sure what makes one better then the other. Someone want to comment on that?


All i know is that it works for me,my OCD kicks in when i cant have my OSD up and running,cnt say they will be a performance hit or not,but im running sli 780's and running over 100+ FPS everything on ultra 4xmsaa 1080p....


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> My bF4 only launches in 32bit mode.
> Anyone that can help?
> I can't change the graphics settings to ultra.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

I'm still having the issue with SLI scaling, one second I'm at 80%-90% GPU and 120FPS then down to 50%-60% GPU and 70FPS


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> I'm still having the issue with SLI scaling, one second I'm at 80%-90% GPU and 120FPS then down to 50%-60% GPU and 70FPS


This was my problem, Windows 8 fixed it.


----------



## Dart06

If anyone is a fan of the TDM style of BF4 like CoD (basically think team deathmatch with 16-32 players) and wants to play with me, let me know. I'm not the best since I'm still newer to M/K but I'm getting a lot better.


----------



## BradleyW

Hello,
Are there any performance and visual increases from moving to Windows 8 from Windows 7?
Thank you.


----------



## PF85

So.... many.... crashes....


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Hello,
> Are there any performance and visual increases from moving to Windows 8 from Windows 7?
> Thank you.


I would like to know as well. I may be blind, but single player looks a lot better than multi. Tis a shame.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> This was my problem, Windows 8 fixed it.


Where you using 2 cards?


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> It is weird that it works, but it did for me too. Other people need to try to launch the game using the launch application in the folder and see if this helps stop the crashing. It has worked for me and now 2 people have tried it and it has worked for them. Let us know.
> I had the overlapping osd too. There is a place where you can see your osd within the program and then you click and drag each "box" to where you want it on screen. Just play with it, it is very easy once you see it.
> 
> As far as the guy who updated the game and now can't play, just update punkbuster in the the folder that has all you battlefield 4 stuff in it. You will see a punkbuster folder and you can update it from there by just clicking on it...it is an application.
> 
> 
> 
> No longer using playclaw,found my work around to go back to using Evga precision and it works just like before....
Click to expand...

Benchmarks so far for 32 vs 64bit?

I really love MSI AB, for recording and monitoring, but if it runs worse in 32 bit mode then it's not worth it.


----------



## hotwheels1997

It's 2:00 AM here,jut finished playing and i'll go to bed after this post.Here is my experience so far:
*First,settings:*
Playing BF4 on Ultra preset,90 FOV 1680x1050 ,100% resolution scale . Russian version of the game(it was cheaper and i don't really mind it)
Specs: Sig rig,has it on the picture below too.
*Information from:*
1)Recorded from two matches(first on Zavod 311 and Lancang Dam) : Min: 54 Max: 176(them skies) Avg: 70-ish fps <-- Conquest Large,64p
2)Perfect usage,as you can see here :

(the wallpaper,i know...)
*Problems:*
1)One directx crash,upped my volts for the GPU from 1.188V to 1.1995V(without Vdroop; vdroop ~ 0.01V) and no problems after that.After the crash,i had to reset OC and restart because my performance was terrible.
2)After two matches i got kicked because of server connection being closed.
3)Audio got lost(audio from the environement) ,a very famous problem from BF3,using onboard realtek
*What i like:*
1)Graphics!!!! Most beautiful game i've ever played.For the first time a BF comes out and my PC is ready to do Ultra,really happy.
2)Attack boat - destroyed a lot of people with them,if you have a squad you can honestly control the naval warfare with a single attack boat.
3)Gun play,sniping in particular.I wasn't very good sniper in BF3,in this game - i get a lot of headshots and pretty much every hit is kill expect when leading targers,it's very difficult
4)Jets - teared people apart with it,atleast air vehicles.Not very good against infantry
5)Map design - We can all agree no explanation is needed,best maps for a MP shooter
6)Something not related to most of you,but the russian is very funny in the menus and surprisingly i can understand it enough to not be annoying

*Conclusion:* Not even a polished product,I think it's an amazing game.After few patches it'll be the best.

P.S. Looking for good teammates ,i'm European .


----------



## 352227

best place website to buy BF4 Premium??.. in Europe if that helps!


----------



## hotwheels1997

Flood Zone plays terrible on Conquest.There aren't enough ladders.It's very GPU heavy map too - It dipped to 53fps while other maps are usually north of 60fps.


----------



## AJR1775

I've had a few crashes on single but hardly any crashes on multi, maybe one on multi-player. Been pretty rock solid aside from some things that need to be smoothed out on multiplayer. Running Windows 8 Pro and my system is pretty decent; i5 3570K, 16GB DDR 1866, Samsung 840 500GB SSD, EVGA 780 SC ACX, mobo is the Z77A-GD65 Gaming from MSI. Been running at 1440p with Ultra all around, average FPS is high 50's.


----------



## PF85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> best place website to buy BF4 Premium??.. in Europe if that helps!


Offgamers.com
Kinguin.net


----------



## MerkageTurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Also, I just need to lol @ the person who said
> 
> 4960k (doesn't e*X*ist) + 290x = profit
> 
> Titan + 0 = lose...
> 
> OF course a gpu with no cpu will lose.
> 
> ok, loling @ rampant fanboyism in a non amd thread over.
> It's just the first game to support the forced evolution to win8 via dx/d3d update lockout.


What i was trying to say was with the price of a titan, people can invest in 4960+290x with mantle support; this can destroy 2500k, 3570k, 3770, 4770, 4670k and titan


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Where you using 2 cards?


Yes, 2 670's


----------



## g94

Using Xbox 360 controller to pilot helicopters in BF3 was flawless. Now in BF4 it will only allow me to make one input at a time? Ridiculous! I can be shooting, but not at the same time as banking or yawing? Can't pitch at the same time as yaw.









Getting 99% GPU usage in Windows 7 on my GTX470 and about 90% CPU usage. Performance is sketchy depending on map, amount of players and game type. I have to leave it on all low settings, AA off in order to keep it playable in all situations. And it looks like crap!


----------



## Slightly skewed

So this sounds cutting out at random is just one of the millions of issues this alpha has?


----------



## Name Change

Crash after crash, loading game as soon as map starts BF4 stopped working, then in middle of rounds Im doing well I crash but when im doing average nothing lol. Boring when half time I cannot finish or start a round.


----------



## PF85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> So this sounds cutting out at random is just one of the millions of issues this alpha has?


Yep. They released a very unfinished product. I'm surprised they didnt learn anything from BF3.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> It is weird that it works, but it did for me too. Other people need to try to launch the game using the launch application in the folder and see if this helps stop the crashing. It has worked for me and now 2 people have tried it and it has worked for them. Let us know.
> I had the overlapping osd too. There is a place where you can see your osd within the program and then you click and drag each "box" to where you want it on screen. Just play with it, it is very easy once you see it.
> 
> As far as the guy who updated the game and now can't play, just update punkbuster in the the folder that has all you battlefield 4 stuff in it. You will see a punkbuster folder and you can update it from there by just clicking on it...it is an application.


I just played 3 hours and zero crashes by launching the game from the origin game folder
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> So this sounds cutting out at random is just one of the millions of issues this alpha has?


That still happens in BC2 and BF3 for me and BF4 does the same thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Name Change*
> 
> Crash after crash, loading game as soon as map starts BF4 stopped working, then in middle of rounds Im doing well I crash but when im doing average nothing lol. Boring when half time I cannot finish or start a round.


You should try launching BF4 just using the BF4.exe file and see if that helps. I was crashing about every other game before I tried it.


----------



## cruisx

What a buzz kill, the 360 controller is complete FUBAR in vehicles.....Anyone know a fix around this? Assigning triggers as accelerate/decelerate causes some motion aspects to stop working. I cant get used to analog for acceleration and deceleration....


----------



## 8-Ball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> So this sounds cutting out at random is just one of the millions of issues this alpha has?


Yea I am getting some sound loss as well.

A lot of other players complaining about lag.

This game is broken. :|


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Name Change*
> 
> Crash after crash, loading game as soon as map starts BF4 stopped working, then in middle of rounds Im doing well I crash but when im doing average nothing lol. Boring when half time I cannot finish or start a round.


For S's&G's, back your overclocks to stock and see if it works. I've seen a lot of people's OCs being tested by BF4 so far. Not to say that's it, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> For S's&G's, back your overclocks to stock and see if it works. I've seen a lot of people's OCs being tested by BF4 so far. Not to say that's it, but it's worth a shot.


Only people who didn't properly stabilize their overclocks!


----------



## Emu105

Who got the 677mb update and what does it do? Also where can i get premium for cheap? Thanks guys!


----------



## Robilar

What other content can be purchased? I bought the limited edition with china expansion but when I log in, I keep getting messages about content being able to be purchased?


----------



## redalert

Dice must of staggered the 600 MB patch or something because when I launched BF4 yesterday it downloaded as soon as I logged and nothing today. Did anyone have too download 2 patches?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> What other content can be purchased? I bought the limited edition with china expansion but when I log in, I keep getting messages about content being able to be purchased?


https://www.origin.com/en-gb/store/buy/battlefield-4/pc-download/addon/battlefield-4-premium-ANW.html


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Dice must of staggered the 600 MB patch or something because when I launched BF4 yesterday it downloaded as soon as I logged and nothing today. Did anyone have too download 2 patches?


I had to right click and click on "Check updates" it took a min but then the 677MB patch started to dl.


----------



## cruisx

Anyway to backup joystick configuration? any file or folder? spent 40 min modifying controller settings.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

im gonna man up and admit that after I installed windows 8.1 I forgot to set the power limit back in msi after burner..... was just running on ultra anywhere from 100-160 fps @ 1440.

For all the people that said a 3570k cant push xfire 7950s in bf4 were wrong. I had a feeling something was going on......

So 8.1+newest bf4 update+catalyst beta8 + don't be a moron and set the power limit = win


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8-Ball*
> 
> Yea I am getting some sound loss as well.
> 
> A lot of other players complaining about lag.
> 
> This game is broken. :|


I get sound lost random time and game crash when the tower falls. Server rubberband lagging.


----------



## calavera

Noticed a few stupid minor bugs in single player... and one in which it autosaved right before I die so every time the game reloads the checkpoint I die. Great.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> im gonna man up and admit that after I installed windows 8.1 I forgot to set the power limit back in msi after burner..... was just running on ultra anywhere from 100-160 fps @ 1440.
> 
> For all the people that said a 3570k cant push xfire 7950s in bf4 were wrong. I had a feeling something was going on......
> 
> So 8.1+newest bf4 update+catalyst beta8 + don't be a moron and set the power limit = win


Glad it's working. Windows 8.1 really is a smooth running OS. I know you got it just for this game to work, but you'll enjoy it regardless. I switched to Win8 about a month after release and haven't looked back. Really enjoy it.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I had to right click and click on "Check updates" it took a min but then the 677MB patch started to dl.


Just checked mine and no update other then the one I got last night 1130pm/pst.

Question,
How long did it take you guys to instal the game from disk. Just curious







When checking my game properties It says I have played a total of 3h. Funny as it was not ready for play until midnight last night once installed with update. Tried to launch SP and crashed 3x in a row, ended my session half hour later. To me that sounds like around a half hour play not 3h they show.

Two things I see that confuse me. BF3 with a single titan max settings and in 3d still ran 50+fps @1080p. BF4 Ultra settings in 3d (same components) I was getting 10-11fps -ITS NOT THAT MUCH BETTER LOOKING to use 3x more power. I hope they get that worked out. Vram usage has me scratching my head, 4297mb usage (max) while playing ... in a hallway, by myself, no explosions









Sure glad I got that titan for its max vram, hate to be suffering single digit fps because I got a handicap 780 with not enough vram ( IM KIDDING







)

-crashtackularexperiance) ?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Glad it's working. Windows 8.1 really is a smooth running OS. I know you got it just for this game to work, but you'll enjoy it regardless. I switched to Win8 about a month after release and haven't looked back. Really enjoy it.


I really like it so far! It took about 20 minutes in 8.1 to figure out how to remove the charms bar and to remove that apps screen and boot straight to the desktop. Now it basically operates just like windows 7.

I don't know if it is any faster for general use or not yet but everything seems on the up and up


----------



## ntherblast

I keep egtting battlefield 4 has stopped working randomly throughout rounds... Didn't have this issue until I patched. Great every match bf4 keeps freezing and I have to end process. Never had this issue yesterday or beta


----------



## Name Change

Seems stable now, I went back to 331.58 drivers. The 331.65 seems to be my crashing problem..

Testing the overclock was my first method to test the game crash but it happened stock or oc'd. Then driver issue..


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I just played 3 hours and zero crashes by launching the game from the origin game folder
> That still happens in BC2 and BF3 for me and BF4 does the same thing.
> You should try launching BF4 just using the BF4.exe file and see if that helps. I was crashing about every other game before I tried it.


I think I'm on to something then at this point. Everyone needs to try this out. Thanks for posting your results.

Is anyone else starting the game like this and if so what are your results?

I'm glad it is working for you.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I just played 3 hours and zero crashes by launching the game from the origin game folder
> 
> You should try launching BF4 just using the BF4.exe file and see if that helps. I was crashing about every other game before I tried it.


Thanks, I just did run as admin from the folder and I was able to play with no issues. Finally I thought my OC was bad or something.

Edit: I should note I am running on amd beta v8, windows 8.1 and I did do the update BF4 just came out with


----------



## amd655

People moaning.

Meanwhile DICE recommended Specs = Windows 8.

*LUL*


----------



## Angrychair

after new fresh install of 331.58 i was able to play campaign, made it towards the end of 6 Tashgar and it crashed, now when I try to load the mission it restarts at the beginning intro movie and crashes to desktop.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> People moaning.
> 
> Meanwhile DICE recommended Specs = Windows 8.


Then you should probably follow what everything DICE says and follow all their requirements, as a sheep.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> People moaning.
> 
> Meanwhile DICE recommended Specs = Windows 8.
> 
> *LUL*


lolz...

Yup... I have BF4 installed on a Win 8 machine and as of right now, installing on a Win 8.1 Pro machine. Spent the better part of the day installing the OS and setting everything up.

Can't wait to get blasting!


----------



## flopper

better fps than with Bf3 and smoother when it works...
Impressed.


----------



## skupples

All the win8 hate is funny. Have fun when win7 goes end of cycle & slowly spirals (or quickly if forced) into unusable hot garbage.


----------



## BulletSponge

I hit lvl 10 and decided to give commander mode a try while using a 200% xp boost. Guess what, the 1:00:00 timer for the boost does not run down in commander mode. Sooooooo.......................


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> All the win8 hate is funny. Have fun when win7 goes end of cycle & slowly spirals (or quickly if forced) into unusable hot garbage.


likewise the hate and the constant telling of people they're on the wrong os is laughable. I didn't create a separate thread on the subject for no reason.


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Been reading that certain osd dnt support 64bit,so how are you guys monitoring you cpu/gpu temps and fps....


Haven't read any recent threads after your post so I don't know if your question has been answered but someone here said that PlayClaw 5 worked. There is a free trial just download it and mess with the overlay and so far I've tried it and it works.









PlayClaw 5 for On-Screen Display Alternative!!!


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> Haven't read any recent threats after your post so I don't know if your question has been answered but someone here said that PlayClaw 5 worked. There is a free trial just download it and mess with the overlay and so far I've tried it and it works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PlayClaw 5 for On-Screen Display Alternative!!!


That on the 32 or 64bit version?


----------



## [email protected]

Anyone know if the release is more stable than the alpha version especially with my set up? Cuz i am considering getting it but i am concerned my video card won't perform up to the par on the release of the game cuz i know the alpha was an unfinished product.

Any advice?

I tried researching recent benchmarks but there is none out because i know the game only released a lot early so i could wait it out.

Is it any worth getting this or the Batman game? I know the Batman game is much too repeated same thing but different story. So i cannot pick what i want to enjoy. I have too much same games and want something new to keep my mind off things while i get things together... which is happening and it sucks but worth the time to make money so i can get MORE things.. lol..

However what do you gamers think?

I intend to get a new video card and monitor but i have to wait on that because it costs so much money and it's not easy to get them when you have to pay for other things too..


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> likewise the hate and the constant telling of people they're on the wrong os is laughable. I didn't create a separate thread on the subject for no reason.


Honestly to make Windows 8 work the way I wanted, all I had to do was change a few default programs. I boot to desktop mode, no third party programs needed. All the back end improvements make Windows 8 worth the upgrade. Everything I do I just either right click the start button for more serious stuff or file explorer for everything else. I'll admit the start menu is horrible, but I rarely ever need it so I went to Windows 8 to enjoy all the enhancements that 7 doesn't have.

Back on topic, I feel like the vehicles get stuck on everything in the game. It gets really annoying


----------



## djriful

In these video about the area and tanks. I know this is news from Syria event. Other than that, imagine future series of BF as technology gets intense with the environment visually.

Tanks ram up dirts and when it shoots. These are missing in BF!

I'm not much of the military person but the personel in the tank toss out something out of the tank. Not sure what it is.



Spoiler: Video



http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=3c0_1382913640&use_old_player=0
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=272_1383045077


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> That on the 32 or 64bit version?


64bit version....for some reason, I get an error when I set BF4 to 32bit version on game properties


----------



## Bender24

Hello everyone,

I'm experiencing horrible stutter and unusually low frame-rates on BF4 with 2 EVGA 760 SC w/ ACX cards in SLI no matter the quality settings. I wholeheartedly believed I would be able to max everything out, but instead I'm getting a consistently low fps on nearly every setting - this is true for both campaign and multiplayer. I disabled SLI and can play on high with a single card with little-to-no stuttering and/or drops in frame-rate. And while that's fine, it certainly defeats the purpose of SLI and the promise of an excellent fps with Ultra settings! I was wondering if anyone else is/was experiencing SLI issues, and if there is a solution to the issue. Thanks in advance!

As a side note, I've been having SLI issues to begin with (very new to the SLI world) - not really getting the results I expected nor the same benchmark outcomes I'm seeing online - and am thinking about returning the cards (within warranty) and getting a 780 FTW, thanks to the newly announced price cuts. I'm aware of the slightly lower FPS compared to an SLI setup, but with the way things are going now, I believe it'd actually be an improvement, with much less hassle going back to a single card solution. Any input is appreciated!


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> In these video about the area and tanks. I know this is news from Syria event. Other than that, imagine future series of BF as technology gets intense with the environment visually.
> 
> Tanks ram up dirts and when it shoots. These are missing in BF!
> 
> I'm not much of the military person but the personel in the tank toss out something out of the tank. Not sure what it is.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Video
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=3c0_1382913640&use_old_player=0
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=272_1383045077


it would be cool to see more dust from weapons fire where appropriate. i didnt see it in the videos but i imagine they would toss out empty shell casings


----------



## 8-Ball

Well supposedly win 8.1 really helps with performance. Someone on here said 20%+?


----------



## skupples

Those tanks carry way more than four rounds!!!

on a side note, such a "wag the dog" type of war. Live streaming syrian conflict FTW!














(this moment in war brought to you by Raytheon & Haliburton!) I believe he chucked a spent shell, not positive.

who want's to bet a DLC will come out that will enable more ammo, if you buy it!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Then you should probably follow what everything DICE says and follow all their requirements, as a sheep.


Or remain a know it all hoping that your problems will just vanish?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> it would be cool to see more dust from weapons fire where appropriate. i didnt see it in the videos but i imagine they would toss out empty shell casings


Should check them out, best tank videos also tank Point of View shot fires!


----------



## mphfrom77

I have windows 8.1 and played the beta fine and BF3 fine. I built my pc a month a go. So far everything seems to work as it should, but I am new at this.

When BF4 plays fine for me it is, well fine.

But man this lag or rubberbanding or whatever is unplayable.

Everytime I go to use the Attack Boats TV Missile is when it seems to set it off. Well really any vehicle. IDK, man but this is broke. I can't play like this. Just rubber banding...dang.

I see people mentioned in this thread an "update" but I have tried to update my game through origin under "my games" and it says I am up to date.

Is this normal first week glitches and when is this going to get fixed. I can only get some good game play in only here and there.


----------



## [email protected]

Rubber banding could be your internet unless you're bottlenecking something on your computer. Are you overclocked, cable management? Airflow? Water?

But main thing is drivers too are they up to date? They have new drivers out there you can download. But however if you're rubber banding it could be tne internet you're using. There is a network slider i think they have in BF4 but i don't have the game yet. Played the alpha though..

Hope that helps..


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bender24*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm experiencing horrible stutter and unusually low frame-rates on BF4 with 2 EVGA 760 SC w/ ACX cards in SLI no matter the quality settings. I wholeheartedly believed I would be able to max everything out, but instead I'm getting a consistently low fps on nearly every setting - this is true for both campaign and multiplayer. I disabled SLI and can play on high with a single card with little-to-no stuttering and/or drops in frame-rate. And while that's fine, it certainly defeats the purpose of SLI and the promise of an excellent fps with Ultra settings! I was wondering if anyone else is/was experiencing SLI issues, and if there is a solution to the issue. Thanks in advance!
> 
> As a side note, I've been having SLI issues to begin with (very new to the SLI world) - not really getting the results I expected nor the same benchmark outcomes I'm seeing online - and am thinking about returning the cards (within warranty) and getting a 780 FTW, thanks to the newly announced price cuts. I'm aware of the slightly lower FPS compared to an SLI setup, but with the way things are going now, I believe it'd actually be an improvement, with much less hassle going back to a single card solution. Any input is appreciated!


Are you using afterburner or precision X? If you use precision X, try enabling K-Boost in the Voltage options...once I did that on my Sli 660Ti's, it's been smooth gameplay


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bender24*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm experiencing horrible stutter and unusually low frame-rates on BF4 with 2 EVGA 760 SC w/ ACX cards in SLI no matter the quality settings. I wholeheartedly believed I would be able to max everything out, but instead I'm getting a consistently low fps on nearly every setting - this is true for both campaign and multiplayer. I disabled SLI and can play on high with a single card with little-to-no stuttering and/or drops in frame-rate. And while that's fine, it certainly defeats the purpose of SLI and the promise of an excellent fps with Ultra settings! I was wondering if anyone else is/was experiencing SLI issues, and if there is a solution to the issue. Thanks in advance!
> 
> As a side note, I've been having SLI issues to begin with (very new to the SLI world) - not really getting the results I expected nor the same benchmark outcomes I'm seeing online - and am thinking about returning the cards (within warranty) and getting a 780 FTW, thanks to the newly announced price cuts. I'm aware of the slightly lower FPS compared to an SLI setup, but with the way things are going now, I believe it'd actually be an improvement, with much less hassle going back to a single card solution. Any input is appreciated!


WINDOWS 7 FTW


----------



## Triniboi82

Since the origin update the game is running much better for me, maintaining a decent 60+ fps on my PB278Q, using a mix of Ultra/High/Medium settings with 4x MSAA. As for system monitoring I have a secondary 1080p monitor from my previous suround setup that runs aida 64 so I can see exactly what's going on while in game. AFAIK PrecisionX/Riva OSD is not supported in 64bit mode which is what I run, hopefully that gets fixed soon but I'm not bothered either way really. Even with everything not cranked to full it looks gorgeous, won't be updating to windows 8 just for this game tho, I still enjoy using 7 atm and it works great.


----------



## Colossus1090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bender24*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm experiencing horrible stutter and unusually low frame-rates on BF4 with 2 EVGA 760 SC w/ ACX cards in SLI no matter the quality settings. I wholeheartedly believed I would be able to max everything out, but instead I'm getting a consistently low fps on nearly every setting - this is true for both campaign and multiplayer. I disabled SLI and can play on high with a single card with little-to-no stuttering and/or drops in frame-rate. And while that's fine, it certainly defeats the purpose of SLI and the promise of an excellent fps with Ultra settings! I was wondering if anyone else is/was experiencing SLI issues, and if there is a solution to the issue. Thanks in advance!
> 
> As a side note, I've been having SLI issues to begin with (very new to the SLI world) - not really getting the results I expected nor the same benchmark outcomes I'm seeing online - and am thinking about returning the cards (within warranty) and getting a 780 FTW, thanks to the newly announced price cuts. I'm aware of the slightly lower FPS compared to an SLI setup, but with the way things are going now, I believe it'd actually be an improvement, with much less hassle going back to a single card solution. Any input is appreciated!


Check your GPU utilization. That seems to be my problem using two cards as of now even though im AMD. I getting 30% with both cards no matter the setting with the newest drivers.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Rubber banding could be your internet unless you're bottlenecking something on your computer. Are you overclocked, cable management? Airflow? Water?
> 
> But main thing is drivers too are they up to date? They have new drivers out there you can download. But however if you're rubber banding it could be tne internet you're using. There is a network slider i think they have in BF4 but i don't have the game yet. Played the alpha though..
> 
> Hope that helps..


No lol, don't go to conclusion so quick. Everyone is rubberbanding in MP, everyone said in chat. It's the server. This is the hosted servers are having issue up keeping the bandwidth after the patch.

Only like 20% of the servers don't have issue but some co-location servers are having issues. 1/5 of the servers I got on works perfectly.

I've played all BF series, this is the same problem with BF3 on launch week.

Lag = Network / Rubberband / Server / ISP

Lag =/= FPS

Stutter = FPS / CPU Bottleneck / CFX / SLI issues

Low FPS = Powerless CPU / Old GPU

Disconnection = Network / Server Crash / ISP / Server Admin pull the plug

Game crash = DX error / Driver / Bad OC.


----------



## iPDrop

I'm startin' to get the hang of this game


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> I'm startin' to get the hang of this game


LOL!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> I'm startin' to get the hang of this game


Teach me...


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> 64bit version....for some reason, I get an error when I set BF4 to 32bit version on game properties


Ah this programs kinda nice. Overlay is a little obtrusive but shows cpu usage too which is nice.


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Ah this programs kinda nice. Overlay is a little obtrusive but shows cpu usage too which is nice.


Thanks...yeah props to who ever found this program....it's not much but it'll do for now until precision x or afterburner have 64bit compatibility


----------



## Denilson

hello...i have one question what is the best settings for my configuration??

is better to play on 1080 or 1440p in my case..??


----------



## CannedBullets

Yeah, China Rising isn't in my games list on Origin and I'm not sure why. I preordered it also. I mean I'm getting Premium but really?


----------



## totoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> 64bit version....for some reason, I get an error when I set BF4 to 32bit version on game properties


try this

GO TO BF4 FOLDER
OPEN _INSTALLER
OPEN VC
OPEN VC2012UPDATE3
OPEN REDIST
THEN LAUNCH THE vcredist_x86.exe


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mphfrom77*
> 
> I have windows 8.1 and played the beta fine and BF3 fine. I built my pc a month a go. So far everything seems to work as it should, but I am new at this.
> 
> When BF4 plays fine for me it is, well fine.
> 
> But man this lag or rubberbanding or whatever is unplayable.
> 
> Everytime I go to use the Attack Boats TV Missile is when it seems to set it off. Well really any vehicle. IDK, man but this is broke. I can't play like this. Just rubber banding...dang.
> 
> I see people mentioned in this thread an "update" but I have tried to update my game through origin under "my games" and it says I am up to date.
> 
> Is this normal first week glitches and when is this going to get fixed. I can only get some good game play in only here and there.


The rubberbanding is a pretty standard problem and server related.
In regard to the update you can right click the game in origin and click repair install....anything missing will be downloaded.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bender24*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm experiencing horrible stutter and unusually low frame-rates on BF4 with 2 EVGA 760 SC w/ ACX cards in SLI no matter the quality settings. I wholeheartedly believed I would be able to max everything out, but instead I'm getting a consistently low fps on nearly every setting - this is true for both campaign and multiplayer. I disabled SLI and can play on high with a single card with little-to-no stuttering and/or drops in frame-rate. And while that's fine, it certainly defeats the purpose of SLI and the promise of an excellent fps with Ultra settings! I was wondering if anyone else is/was experiencing SLI issues, and if there is a solution to the issue. Thanks in advance!
> 
> As a side note, I've been having SLI issues to begin with (very new to the SLI world) - not really getting the results I expected nor the same benchmark outcomes I'm seeing online - and am thinking about returning the cards (within warranty) and getting a 780 FTW, thanks to the newly announced price cuts. I'm aware of the slightly lower FPS compared to an SLI setup, but with the way things are going now, I believe it'd actually be an improvement, with much less hassle going back to a single card solution. Any input is appreciated!


In general, drivers for SLI performance increase should come out in a month or so. Unfortunately, you have to wait it out.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bender24*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm experiencing horrible stutter and unusually low frame-rates on BF4 with 2 EVGA 760 SC w/ ACX cards in SLI no matter the quality settings. I wholeheartedly believed I would be able to max everything out, but instead I'm getting a consistently low fps on nearly every setting - this is true for both campaign and multiplayer. I disabled SLI and can play on high with a single card with little-to-no stuttering and/or drops in frame-rate. And while that's fine, it certainly defeats the purpose of SLI and the promise of an excellent fps with Ultra settings! I was wondering if anyone else is/was experiencing SLI issues, and if there is a solution to the issue. Thanks in advance!
> 
> As a side note, I've been having SLI issues to begin with (very new to the SLI world) - not really getting the results I expected nor the same benchmark outcomes I'm seeing online - and am thinking about returning the cards (within warranty) and getting a 780 FTW, thanks to the newly announced price cuts. I'm aware of the slightly lower FPS compared to an SLI setup, but with the way things are going now, I believe it'd actually be an improvement, with much less hassle going back to a single card solution. Any input is appreciated!


What drivers are you using? On my 670s, I get great performance in both single and multiplayer with SLI.


----------



## Blackops_2

Am i the only one that loves dawnbreaker? I think that map is awesome. Seems everyone dislikes it thought


----------



## james8

any words on 2 cards crossfire scaling ?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Am i the only one that loves dawnbreaker? I think that map is awesome. Seems everyone dislikes it thought


i like it a lot only played once though


----------



## calibrah

I have constant 99% gpu usage except for random little dips when there is a lot going on. i drop from 70+fps to 40 fps for a split second. this is with a 3770k at 4.4ghz and a 670. im about to add a second 670 later this week. Is it just bf4 software not being so optimized yet?


----------



## Trogdor

Thrilled I don't need to upgrade video cards! This Gigabyte Windforce GTX 670 2GB is getting ~65-70 FPS on average


----------



## mphfrom77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> The rubberbanding is a pretty standard problem and server related.
> In regard to the update you can right click the game in origin and click repair install....anything missing will be downloaded.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> No lol, don't go to conclusion so quick. Everyone is rubberbanding in MP, everyone said in chat. It's the server. This is the hosted servers are having issue up keeping the bandwidth after the patch.
> 
> Only like 20% of the servers don't have issue but some co-location servers are having issues. 1/5 of the servers I got on works perfectly.
> 
> I've played all BF series, this is the same problem with BF3 on launch week.
> 
> Lag = Network / Rubberband / Server / ISP
> Lag =/= FPS
> Stutter = FPS / CPU Bottleneck / CFX / SLI issues
> Low FPS = Powerless CPU / Old GPU
> Disconnection = Network / Server Crash / ISP / Server Admin pull the plug
> Game crash = DX error / Driver / Bad OC.


Okay, thanks fellas. Well since I posted I believe I had no issues. Played a bunch of games and they were all flawless I believe.

I was worried that repair install would take like hours or something. It can go quickly?

Also had my first good boat run. Man those Attack Boats are pretty nice. TV Missiles for days. Kind of tough to balance, don't want to have your occupants just sitting there waiting on you. I should probably upload and post here that first good run I had. 13 minutes though.

Edit- just did the repair install...nothing needed...thanks again for clearing some things up guys.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i like it a lot only played once though


I can't ever find a server playing it. A bunch of people like Zvad too but it's just okay to me, just a cluster at the two points in the center.


----------



## iPDrop




----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totoy*
> 
> try this
> 
> GO TO BF4 FOLDER
> OPEN _INSTALLER
> OPEN VC
> OPEN VC2012UPDATE3
> OPEN REDIST
> THEN LAUNCH THE vcredist_x86.exe


Thanks Totoy! I'll give it a try tomorrow after work


----------



## Angrychair

I was able to finish the campaign after restarting the level from the beginning. Multiplayer only crashed twice tonight







was on winning team before crash, after crash came back in on losing team and proceeding to lose next 3 rounds /facepalm

also, playclaw is really nice, but they want WAY too much money for the full version when all I want to do is the overlay. I really like it and its customization options.


----------



## Kerian

I love the game. Played one hour after EU lauch.
Graphics are amazing and the gameplay is way better than BF3 !

But, this morning game crashes several times. It could be on any maps and at any moment.
... Image freezes and sound loops...

I must kill the battlefield 4.exe task to exit the game. After the crash I can"t launch the game since battlelog says that it couln't reach bf4.exe and I have to kill it in the taskmanager... Problem is that task is invisible in the windows task manager but appears in CMD using the command tasklist. The only way is to restart the computer.

For the record :
CPU : i5 4670K @ 4,2 Ghz fully stable from day one and never crashed on.
GPU : 680 GTX @ stock, temps are stable at around 80°C - Driver are up to date 331.65
RAM : 8Go 1600 Mhz
OS : Win 8.1 fully updated

I played every single game from BF3 to Tomb Raider and Metro LL at their highest settings and never crashed once...

Hope DICE fixes this issue or someone points to me what is wrong...


----------



## theturbofd

Just made a little cinematic on paracel storm

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1plofn/battlefield_4_the_storm/


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kerian*
> 
> I love the game. Played one hour after EU lauch.
> Graphics are amazing and the gameplay is way better than BF3 !
> 
> But, this morning game crashes several times. It could be on any maps and at any moment.
> ... Image freezes and sound loops...
> 
> I must kill the battlefield 4.exe task to exit the game. After the crash I can"t launch the game since battlelog says that it couln't reach bf4.exe and I have to kill it in the taskmanager... Problem is that task is invisible in the windows task manager but appears in CMD using the command tasklist. The only way is to restart the computer.
> 
> For the record :
> CPU : i5 4670K @ 4,2 Ghz fully stable from day one and never crashed on.
> GPU : 680 GTX @ stock, temps are stable at around 80°C - Driver are up to date 331.65
> RAM : 8Go 1600 Mhz
> OS : Win 8.1 fully updated
> 
> I played every single game from BF3 to Tomb Raider and Metro LL at their highest settings and never crashed once...
> 
> Hope DICE fixes this issue or someone points to me what is wrong...


That crashing issue is there in both BF3 and BF4 for me. I can play for a month with no crashes but than in 1 day it can crash like that every single round.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Just made a little cinematic on paracel storm
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1plofn/battlefield_4_the_storm/


----------



## 98uk

Anyone noticing whether it's worth being on Windows 8 instead of Windows 7 for BF4?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Anyone noticing whether it's worth being on Windows 8 instead of Windows 7 for BF4?


It is worth it for everything else, so my answer???? YES.

Beta saw a 75% increase in performance from Win 7 to Win 8 on my sig rig with the GTX 480.

Win 8: High preset




Win 8: High/Ultra


----------



## Angrychair

To the power user 8 is the greatest w is I've played with. Defo worth it. Especially for free through dreamspark


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Anyone noticing whether it's worth being on Windows 8 instead of Windows 7 for BF4?


Win8/8.1 has slightly higher framerates, yet lower lowest FPS. Win 7 seems to be more stable.


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kerian*
> 
> I love the game. Played one hour after EU lauch.
> Graphics are amazing and the gameplay is way better than BF3 !


You played after the EU launch - but that's 31 Oct at midnight no??


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

The EU launch was the 30th at midnight, the UK launch is the 31st







.


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> The EU launch was the 30th at midnight, the UK launch is the 31st
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


How about Ireland? Do we not count as EU, we are definitely not UK anyway!!


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> How about Ireland? Do we not count as EU, we are definitely not UK anyway!!


We let you pretend to be free
















But really, I guess you come under EU release


----------



## starmanwarz

Release time still says 12h20m for release but BF4 icon is not grey and I am able to join servers without VPN, good stuff


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Best thing I have done is update direct x now bf4 runs as smooth as silk on my sig rig with all settings on ultra.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*
> 
> Best thing I have done is update direct x now bf4 runs as smooth as silk on my sig rig with all settings on ultra.


Did you have the physical copy or download version?

I heard the physical copy had a bad/old version of directX... whereas download version gets the latest package?


----------



## gliggo

Any idea when the rubber banding will be fixed? And if it's on dices side or server side..?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Emu105

Guys I have a few questions , one is what FOV do you guys play I put it to 120 at 1920*1200 I was reading that 120 is bugged in bf4 things look extra small , no wonder my shoots missed a lot , also 4x aa is it needed at my res with a 7970? I can see the difference no AA to 4x so is it needed or what else should I turn on or off under settings. Thanks!


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Did you have the physical copy or download version?
> 
> I heard the physical copy had a bad/old version of directX... whereas download version gets the latest package?


I had the download version. I was suffering from slight stuttering and fps loss, when I ran the direct x update all those problems went away, also advised some clan mates to try it out and they also noticed major improvements.


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*
> 
> I had the download version. I was suffering from slight stuttering and fps loss, when I ran the direct x update all those problems went away, also advised some clan mates to try it out and they also noticed major improvements.


Where did you update DX11 from?


----------



## Lisjak

So I played for about two hours today although origin said it would release tonight at midnight. It's even counting down still.



Anyway, the game lags like crazy now. It's pretty unplayable. I changed 7 servers before finding one with only moderate lag. My fps on my rig are 60+ on low and around 40+ on medium but haven't played on med that much yet. I hope the maintenance fixes the lag. Other than that I like the game. Can't wait to get some new rifles


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> Where did you update DX11 from?


Program files x86, origin games folder, then click the bf4 folder, then click the installer folder, then click the directx folder, then click the redist folder, then look for the DXSETUP and run that.


----------



## Bender24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> What drivers are you using? On my 670s, I get great performance in both single and multiplayer with SLI.


Thanks for the reply! I'm currently using nVidia's latest driver - 331.65. Not sure what the issue is; I've been scouring the net (albeit maybe not all the right places) to se if anyone is experiencing similar issues and so far I haven't found much.


----------



## mtbiker033

got several instances of "battlefield 4 has stopped working" yesterday, once when I was 27 - 6........

I'm hoping this is just due to the incredible demand on the backend and hope it gets addressed.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Anyone find best weapons for the assault class?
I've been using the ak12 with silencer and reflex sight with 2x optics. Freaking awesome gun, people are so clueless as to where they're getting hot from when you've got a silencer.
To me, IMHO it looks like the sar-21 is the best gun for assault. Best recoil and accuracy of all the guns. I just unlocked it this morning and got 4 kills with it and I must say its pretty incredible!
Definitely finding out that its way more important to have a more accurate gun than a more powerful gun like the scarh. I can't wait to unlock all the attachments for my sar-21¡!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Anyone find best weapons for the assault class?
> I've been using the ak12 with silencer and reflex sight with 2x optics. Freaking awesome gun, people are so clueless as to where they're getting hot from when you've got a silencer.
> To me, IMHO it looks like the sar-21 is the best gun for assault. Best recoil and accuracy of all the guns. I just unlocked it this morning and got 4 kills with it and I must say its pretty incredible!
> Definitely finding out that its way more important to have a more accurate gun than a more powerful gun like the scarh. I can't wait to unlock all the attachments for my sar-21¡!


Lol i could do serious damage with the SCAR-H in BF3, not a weapon to be sniffed at.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

I've been enjoying hardcore alot more than standard mode. Don't get near as much of that "I shot him 10x and he killed me stuff"


----------



## NapalmV5

please delete


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I've been enjoying hardcore alot more than standard mode. Don't get near as much of that "I shot him 10x and he killed me stuff"


Hardcore is fun and all, until you have 30 snipers picking you off with one shot to your foot.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I've been enjoying hardcore alot more than standard mode. Don't get near as much of that "I shot him 10x and he killed me stuff"
> 
> 
> 
> Hardcore is fun and all, until you have 30 snipers picking you off with one shot to your foot.
Click to expand...

Yeah snipers takes all the fun away from HC just got a HC match no snipers went 31-17


----------



## HardwareDecoder

I guess I hadn't considered snipers and only played a few hrs of hardcore.

I was driving around in an lav mostly with some ground work.

Seemed like vehicles actually killed people with a reasonable amount of shots in hardcore.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> The workaround is getting a program called Clawplay 5. There is a free trial version and it will do all that you mention.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Did you get beta 8 AMD drivers also do you have any overclocks?


Playclaw works great, had it running all night, was able to make adjustments as I needed, and once I got the V8 drivers going, and ALSO updated Punkbuster, no more glitch crashes!

HOWEVER.

Anyone still getting Whitescreen / connection loadout & drop crashes?

Got one or two of those, fortunately not on my first place rounds...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I guess I hadn't considered snipers and only played a few hrs of hardcore.
> 
> I was driving around in an lav mostly with some ground work.
> 
> Seemed like vehicles actually killed people with a reasonable amount of shots in hardcore.


HC is a great way to break up standard mode, and after a couple of hours on a 24/7 Dam server spamming CPBs and totally overdoing it, going infantry-only HC is a good switch!

Thanks - T


----------



## keikei

Hi Everyone,

I hope people are enjoying the game. This game has so many unlocks! What is the best way to unlock them?


----------



## hotwheels1997

My thoughs on the maps i've played so far:
1)Lancang Dam and Hainan Resort are awesome,best blend between infantry and vehicles.
2)Zavod 311 plays very well as an infantry.
3)Golmud Railway - as an infantry,it's useless.Vehicular warfare at it's finest
4)Paracel Storm - nice map,focused on Naval Warfare
5)Flood Zone - don't like how it plays,not enough ladders.
6)Seige of Shanghai - don't like the map at all
7)Rogue Transmission - a good all-around map ,air warfare is pretty nice
8)Dawnbraker - haven't played.
9) Operation Locker - over 32 players = new metro.32 players = perfect


----------



## mboner1

Anyone got a fix for nvidia cards crashing all the time in game??? Not trolling but a mates 770 and another mates titan keep crashing every 2nd round at least. We ended up giving up tonight but want to get on it for the weekend and it is gonna suck balls if it keeps goin like this. Cheers.


----------



## PunkX 1

Is it just me or is the game well optimized for AMD cards? For the SP campaign? Rocking an HD4890 and (surprisingly) being able to pull off 33-38+FPS on ultra(AA off).

Resolution - 1366x768, 13.9 legacy drivers.

Yeah, I know the resolution is low, but considering the age of the card, a little surprised and happy.









Here's a screenie:


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> My thoughs on the maps i've played so far:
> 1)Lancang Dam and Hainan Resort are awesome,best blend between infantry and vehicles.
> 2)Zavod 311 plays very well as an infantry.
> 3)Golmud Railway - as an infantry,it's useless.Vehicular warfare at it's finest
> 4)Paracel Storm - nice map,focused on Naval Warfare
> 5)Flood Zone - don't like how it plays,not enough ladders.
> 6)Seige of Shanghai - don't like the map at all
> 7)Rogue Transmission - a good all-around map ,air warfare is pretty nice
> 8)Dawnbraker - haven't played.
> 9) Operation Locker - over 32 players = new metro.32 players = perfect


1. Lancang is SO WICKED if you can get a CPB, have reasonable unlocks and reasonable (or better) skills, and get a good crew! (SRSLY; LGM, burst cannon, Active Def, repair boosts and naval camo w/ radar camo, and you're unstoppable!)
2. Hainan has been bad luck for me (2:28 K/D there last night), so I'll reserve judgement...
3. Zavod 311 is not my fav, but a great pacing map if you don't want to have a heart attack.
4. Golmund is so amazing if you can fly a jet or drive a tank, but otherwise, forget it...
5. Paracel Storm is one of my favorite maps of ALL TIME. This map takes me back to BF1942's Wake Island days, and the storm only makes it better! CPBs on this map aren't as overpowered as they are on Lancang either!
6. Flood Zone has been one I've avoided so far because it's just too inaccessable... maybe later...
7. Shanghai: Played it too much in BETA, don't even have it in my search function!
8. Rogue Transmission is great, not a lot of time there...
9. Dawnbreaker: See above..
10. Locker... Oh Locker... It's true that with too many the metal detectors and the central security access tunnels can be like Metro's hallways of DOOM, but it's really SO MUCH FUN!

All my







, and it's been a lot of fun so far!

Thanks - T


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Is it just me or is the game well optimized for AMD cards? For the SP campaign? Rocking an HD4890 and (surprisingly) being able to pull off 33-38+FPS on ultra(AA off).
> 
> Resolution - 1366x768, 13.9 legacy drivers.
> 
> Yeah, I know the resolution is low, but considering the age of the card, a little surprised and happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a screenie:


Na, it's not just you. I haven't had any issues with a single 7970 @ 1440p while my mates can't string 2 games together with a 770 and a titan @ 1080p.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

I've played multiple games without being booted.

670 SLI
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Is it just me or is the game well optimized for AMD cards? For the SP campaign? Rocking an HD4890 and (surprisingly) being able to pull off 33-38+FPS on ultra(AA off).
> 
> Resolution - 1366x768, 13.9 legacy drivers.
> 
> Yeah, I know the resolution is low, but considering the age of the card, a little surprised and happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a screenie:


Fireball looks like a skull


----------



## $ilent

Folks ive changed the BF4 BETA fps database here, its now available to show final BF4 fps results. All you need to do is run fraps for 5 minutes then post your results using the questionaire provided in the OP - http://www.overclock.net/t/1430640/battlefield-4-fps-database/0_40

please post in there your fps results and I will add it to the databse for others to see hardware performance numbers!

thanks


----------



## Blackops_2

My problem with zvad is when you get to the center objectives there are so many angles that the enemy can hit you from less your on the roof of the factory. I find myself turning circles looking everywhere lol

The Gyro stabilizer is probably the most needed edition to air in this game since BF3. With the enormous amount of emphasis on anti air, laser designation, and so on it's a welcome. There needs to be evasive maneuvering like there was in BF2 where if you know what your doing you can dodge a missile.

Tanks seem a little overpowered to me at the moment. Takes a lot of those MBT LAWs or whatever they are to take one out. I also dislike how the it goes up and comes down on the tank head like a javelin. Is it supposed to do that?

Also several times i've had someone shoot heat seeking missiles and i launch my flares early and still get hit, i mean perfect timing really.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

I've been playing Campaign and Multiplayer just fine on High settings with a nice 60-90fps. But what I don't get is that after playing a match or two my fps suddenly drops between 20-30 everywhere I go like my PC is running out of resources or something. Are these the "Memory Leaks" everyone is talking about? I mean, I can fix it by turning my settings down to medium but still, it's somewhat annoying.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> I've played multiple games without being booted.
> 
> 670 SLI
> Fireball looks like a skull


Lol, just noticed









What I find really flaky is that when I switch to low, I get 44-47 FPS.

Ultra gets me just 10 frames lower. Visual differences? Day and night.


----------



## anubis1127

It seems the GMG codes have expired for BF4, does anybody know of any deals on BF4 that I can use today? I kind of want to give this game a try even though I know I probably won't play it much, and thus don't necessarily want to drop $60 on it.


----------



## Ghost12

Very buggy though this game, just played a round on Paracel, no ribbons, no report and no points from it.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> It seems the GMG codes have expired for BF4, does anybody know of any deals on BF4 that I can use today? I kind of want to give this game a try even though I know I probably won't play it much, and thus don't necessarily want to drop $60 on it.


I take it you didnt do all the chroes then!

Dan post in the 290x owners thread, theres people in there buying like 6 290x's just for binning, all with bf4 codes. Im sure one of em would sell it to you.


----------



## Akadaka

I'm getting mass rubber-banding nonstop I hope DICE sorts this out.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I take it you didnt do all the chroes then!
> 
> Dan post in the 290x owners thread, theres people in there buying like 6 290x's just for binning, all with bf4 codes. Im sure one of em would sell it to you.


Haha, nope, didn't get the laundry done in time. It's done now, but I didn't get it done before the wifey got home the other day.

Isn't that against the TOS?


----------



## $ilent

I dunno, ive read people mentioning they plan to buy/sell thier bf4 codes.


----------



## jason387

Here's how BF4 works with my setup using the HIGH PRESET.



Very impressed actually.


----------



## DiceAir

Can anyone tell me what gpu I must get for 2560x1440. Running GTX570 SLI but it's not good enough. BTW running 0xAA cause i feel at my resolution I don't need it. I get good FPS but when I see explosions, Flames, smoke etc etc my fps drops to about 40-50FPS. and I'm playing on high


----------



## Krazee

The game has been running pretty well on my setup on Ultra. The only issues I have encountered is servers crashing and the game freezing for no reason.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> got several instances of "battlefield 4 has stopped working" yesterday, once when I was 27 - 6........
> 
> I'm hoping this is just due to the incredible demand on the backend and hope it gets addressed.


Getting this also very annoying to get into a match and doing good then bam bf4 has stopped working...


----------



## b.walker36

So my rig seems to be doing fine at high with 2x AA and no post stuff. Although the game itself is not treating me well. First game froze with sound loop, had to end process. Second game was fine but crashed loading the next level kept getting server dropped connection. Then I got into a game and was able to play 90% of it and it crashed (not sure if server or me though). Either way not the best experience but I had a ton of fun in the one game so there is hope lol.

I did update punkbuster and also checked for a game update so not sure of the issue.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Can anyone tell me what gpu I must get for 2560x1440. Running GTX570 SLI but it's not good enough. BTW running 0xAA cause i feel at my resolution I don't need it. I get good FPS but when I see explosions, Flames, smoke etc etc my fps drops to about 40-50FPS. and I'm playing on high


Id recommend amd r9 290 or gtx 780. A 7970 could probably do it, but it wont quite have enough horsepower to maintain 60fps I dont feel.


----------



## redalert

If your are crashing to desktop or BF4 has stopped working try launching the BF4 .exe from the origin games folder instead of through origin. I was crashing every other round then I tried launching the BF4.exe and played 3 hours with no crashes


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Also don't forge new beta GPU drivers (though that is the first thing most will try). That and updating PB manually are the big two. But obviously thats not the ticket for absolutely all who are crashing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> I'm getting mass rubber-banding nonstop I hope DICE sorts this out.


Well I am not convinced this is actually DICE's problem to fix. Most have no rubberbanding (especially compared to beta). Sound more the like GSP (server) or even your router maybe if anything. A bit early to say for sure though. At least make sure you are trying different GSPs and hell try a server across the country just to see.

Apparently there is/was "server maintenance" today too so maybe that will help.


----------



## Colossus1090

I don't know if this has been covered yep but I got 30% GPU utilization in Xfire. I then turned off V-Sync and now I'm at 96%. What the heck is going on?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colossus1090*
> 
> I don't know if this has been covered yep but I got 30% GPU utilization in Xfire. I then turned off V-Sync and now I'm at 96%. What the heck is going on?


Probably because with vsync on your FPS is limited to your Hz of the monitor, so if that is 60, your GPUs don't need to work as hard. If you turn it off, your FPS is likely uncapped, and your GPUs will work as hard as they can.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Probably because with vsync on your FPS is limited to your Hz of the monitor, so if that is 60, your GPUs don't need to work as hard. If you turn it off, your FPS is likely uncapped, and your GPUs will work as hard as they can.


Spot on.


----------



## Colossus1090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Probably because with vsync on your FPS is limited to your Hz of the monitor, so if that is 60, your GPUs don't need to work as hard. If you turn it off, your FPS is likely uncapped, and your GPUs will work as hard as they can.


At medium it was hardly playable though. So weird... now I can play ultra


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colossus1090*
> 
> I don't know if this has been covered yep but I got 30% GPU utilization in Xfire. I then turned off V-Sync and now I'm at 96%. What the heck is going on?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Probably because with vsync on your FPS is limited to your Hz of the monitor, so if that is 60, your GPUs don't need to work as hard. If you turn it off, your FPS is likely uncapped, and your GPUs will work as hard as they can.


True. No need to overwork the GPU if you're not seeing the benefit. The card temp will be lower, and you can lower the fan speed as well. Enable vsync. My cards run around 75/80 degrees @ 45% fan speed while playing BF4.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> Win8/8.1 has slightly higher framerates, yet lower lowest FPS. Win 7 seems to be more stable.


^This.


----------



## Colossus1090

Sorry I forgot to mention that I had really poor performance when it had a low utilization. Frame rate drops, shuttering, and horrible lag. Now it seems to be fixed with it off.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ^This.


Read first comment on this page.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1430640/battlefield-4-fps-database/150


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Read first comment on this page.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1430640/battlefield-4-fps-database/150


I think you better read this:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1433904/comparison-of-windows-7-vs-windows-8-i7-3770k-with-ht-enabled-vs-disabled-on-battlefield-4

AND check out the database that Silent has - most people are on win7







!

I don't really care what people choose for OS - that's their choice. I have both.
What gets me is misinformed people who keep saying: "75% increase from win7 to win8" Yeah right









EDIT:
Don't worry I'll provide full benchmarks for win8.1 vs win7 and HT on vs OFF.
From what I've seen there's not much variation so far, between beta benches and full game ones.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I think you better read this:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1433904/comparison-of-windows-7-vs-windows-8-i7-3770k-with-ht-enabled-vs-disabled-on-battlefield-4
> 
> AND check out the database that Silent has - most people are on win7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> I don't really care what people choose for OS - that's their choice. I have both.
> What gets me is misinformed people who keep saying: "75% increase from win7 to win8" Yeah right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Don't worry I'll provide full benchmarks for win8.1 vs win7 and HT on vs OFF.
> From what I've seen there's not much variation so far, between beta benches and full game ones.


How are people misinformed if it is actually truth?

You calling me a liar now?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> How are people misinformed if it is actually truth?
> 
> You calling me a liar now?


Sigh don't worry









In other news: 9hrs to go for me for the release!
Till then muchos batman gameplay!


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> How are people misinformed if it is actually truth?
> 
> You calling me a liar now?


Well, you did lie about that time you said "literally everyone was a hacker"... when it was 3 out of 64 players









So...









I'm still not able to play BF4 until at least 29th November







... it's a long wait it seems...


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Sigh don't worry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news: 9hrs to go for me for the release!
> Till then muchos batman gameplay!


Attention seeking.


----------



## keikei

Anyone who runs WIN8 with AMD and who hasnt seen this yet, may want to get it. *AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta Driver for Windows*

Feature Highlights of The AMD Catalyst 13.11 Beta8 Driver for Windows


Resolves intermittent crashes experienced with Battlefield 4 on Windows 8 based systems


----------



## iARDAs

I truly enjoy the game alot

The only downside is that I do not like the UI. WHere we choose our weapons and gear is more confusing than before. I know there are much more to choose from, but for me the complication is due to the UI.


----------



## Jack Mac

UI does kinda suck, mainly the kill confirmation message.


----------



## Krazee

Ohh forgot to mention, I love the fact that the game tells you 5 times you have been promoted


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Not sure if this has been posted (probably has been):
Really honest opinions of BF4 - and I agree with them all.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Ohh forgot to mention, I love the fact that the game tells you 5 times you have been promoted


I'm tired of the "multi fire mode" or whatever that message is. It's always on my screen.

I do like the test range though - great way to rebind all of the keys and practice in helis


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> I'm tired of the "multi fire mode" or whatever that message is. It's always on my screen.
> 
> I do like the test range though - great way to rebind all of the keys and practice in helis


I thought you could turn off certain hints in the options?


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Ohh forgot to mention, I love the fact that the game tells you 5 times you have been promoted


One does not know he's promoted until the fifth time it is said.


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> I'm tired of the "multi fire mode" or whatever that message is. It's always on my screen.
> 
> I do like the test range though - great way to rebind all of the keys and practice in helis


test range?


----------



## calibrah

IS windows 8 still smoother than windows 7? or was that only a Beta thing? I want to stick with windows 7.. i tried 8 during the beta.. but meh..


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I thought you could turn off certain hints in the options?


Maybe. I didn't bother to look. I assumed it would go away after the first match

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> test range?


Yes. There are drones there to shoot at and target practice for infantry. Also tanks and boats to play with.
http://bf4central.com/2013/10/battlefield-4-test-range-looks-like/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calibrah*
> 
> IS windows 8 still smoother than windows 7? or was that only a Beta thing? I want to stick with windows 7.. i tried 8 during the beta.. but meh..


I'll be able to test in around 8hrs.
I'll let you know the FPS differences and everything else on my thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> Maybe. I didn't bother to look. I assumed it would go away after the first match
> Yes. There are drones there to shoot at and target practice for infantry. Also tanks and boats to play with.
> http://bf4central.com/2013/10/battlefield-4-test-range-looks-like/


I remember a "hints" option in the beta.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calibrah*
> 
> IS windows 8 still smoother than windows 7? or was that only a Beta thing? I want to stick with windows 7.. i tried 8 during the beta.. but meh..


In my own experience just now, I tried both and they had around the same average FPS but W8 had a higher min fps


----------



## mtbiker033

all data centers and game server providers are not created equally.

rubberbanding and lag are more to do with the server not the game, if you are in a server and it's happening, leave and try another.


----------



## vltor

am i the only one here that cant seem to find any team or squad deathmatches on the server list?


----------



## Ghost12

4 rounds this morning, 4 crashes and 4 missing reports. This is a disgrace for a AAA release, I had less problems with the beta


----------



## ntherblast

Is it me or does nobody use voip in this game over the 30 or so hours i've put in maybe 8 people have spoken


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Is it me or does nobody use voip in this game over the 30 or so hours i've put in maybe 8 people have spoken


I played probably same amount as you on the beta and I think i had one occassion where we used VOIP efectively. Its a shame, because we were in the venom chopper and absolutely owned because we used voip. The thing is when the xbone is out everyone will be using it because the mic comes free, people dont wanna go out and specifically buy a mic just for the pc.


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Is it me or does nobody use voip in this game over the 30 or so hours i've put in maybe 8 people have spoken


I know I don't. Teamspeak


----------



## xBlitzerx

I'm asking again like i did when BF3 came out. Is the issue with Realtek audio/ASUS mobos still present? The audio stutter into hardlock issue. I had it in BC2 and didn't buy BF3 because others said it was still happening.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xBlitzerx*
> 
> I'm asking again like i did when BF3 came out. Is the issue with Realtek audio/ASUS mobos still present? The audio stutter into hardlock issue. I had it in BC2 and didn't buy BF3 because others said it was still happening.


Typical ASUS boards.


----------



## xBlitzerx

I'm asking again like i did when BF3 came out. Is the issue with Realtek audio/ASUS mobos still present? The audio stutter into hardlock issue. I had it in BC2 and didn't buy BF3 because others said it was still happening.


----------



## amd655

LOL maybe try it out?


----------



## calibrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> In my own experience just now, I tried both and they had around the same average FPS but W8 had a higher min fps


I was afraid of this. it's a shame the Corsairs link software doesn't fully work in Windows 8


----------



## Sadmoto

Heyo everyone I had two questions, I'm going to update to new beta drivers but...

I normally used amd's uninstall utility but I've heard it causes problems for win8/ 8.1
How should I go about reinstalling drivers?
And what is the latest amd driver. I have beta7 installer but I read there is a beta 8 but I can't find it.

One thing I've noticed, shanghai plays worse then beta minus the crazy fps drops.


----------



## jason387

Is there much of a visual difference between the high and ultra preset?? Is DX 11 there in the high preset as well??


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Heyo everyone I had two questions, I'm going to update to new beta drivers but...
> 
> I normally used amd's uninstall utility but I've heard it causes problems for win8/ 8.1
> How should I go about reinstalling drivers?
> And what is the latest amd driver. I have beta7 installer but I read there is a beta 8 but I can't find it.
> 
> One thing I've noticed, shanghai plays worse then beta minus the crazy fps drops.


Yes it causes massive issues, see here.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1438200/bioshock-2-on-amd-gpu


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xBlitzerx*
> 
> I'm asking again like i did when BF3 came out. Is the issue with Realtek audio/ASUS mobos still present? The audio stutter into hardlock issue. I had it in BC2 and didn't buy BF3 because others said it was still happening.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Typical ASUS boards.


Not sure what you're talking about. Two asus boards here both with realtek audio in them, no issues with BF3, BF4 beta or BF4


----------



## jason387

Anyone knows what's the difference between the high and ultra preset??


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Not sure what you're talking about. Two asus boards here both with realtek audio in them, no issues with BF3, BF4 beta or BF4


Yep. My Asus board with my realtek audio has never failed me yet. It is working perfectly in BF4.


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> Yep. My Asus board wigth my realtek audio has never failed me yet. It is working perfectly in BF4.


I can vouch for ASUS mobos too!!


----------



## amd655

3 failed boards, nope.


----------



## anubis1127

My Asus onboard audio on this z77 WS board I just got last weekend cuts out intermittently on everything, it disconnects / reconnects I should say. I was told that is normal for Asus boards, think I should return it while I still can, and try another one?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Anyone knows what's the difference between the high and ultra preset??


improvable graphics


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Heyo everyone I had two questions, I'm going to update to new beta drivers but...
> 
> I normally used amd's uninstall utility but I've heard it causes problems for win8/ 8.1
> How should I go about reinstalling drivers?
> And what is the latest amd driver. I have beta7 installer but I read there is a beta 8 but I can't find it.
> 
> One thing I've noticed, shanghai plays worse then beta minus the crazy fps drops.


Download DDU (IMO the best GPU driver uninstaller right now), boot into Safe Mode, run DDU (it'll reboot automatically after the uninstall), install the new drivers 

Forgot to add the link for the latest Beta's: http://www2.ati.com/drivers/beta/amd_catalyst_13.11_betav8.exe


----------



## bustacap22

Is anyone having issues getting game to work on Eyefinity. The game works great on one single monitor. Dual 7970 on 13.11 beta 7 drivers. Once I try to play 5760x1080 (eyefinity) The game crashes and directx error pop ups. Thoughts?????


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> improvable graphics


Is the visual difference very noticable??


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Is the visual difference very noticable??


menoknow

my pc doesnt work atm


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> menoknow
> 
> my pc doesnt work atm


That sucks! I din't see much of a visual difference between the high and ultra preset in terms of visuals o IS wanted to know what othersd thought. Has asnyone tried it with sweetfx??


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Very buggy though this game, just played a round on Paracel, no ribbons, no report and no points from it.


I haven't had one problem from this game, not one! I played 14 hours since launch and just one crash, haven't really experienced any bugs except a couple times the screen would go black for a couple seconds on the rogue map and come back but it wasn't nothing major hasn't happened since though.


----------



## ssgwright

the sound cutting out is a known issue that happens to everyone... it's not asus specific. I played for about an hour after today's maintanance and it didn't happen once, here's hoping they fixed it.


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I truly enjoy the game alot
> 
> The only downside is that I do not like the UI. WHere we choose our weapons and gear is more confusing than before. I know there are much more to choose from, but for me the complication is due to the UI.


I agree about the BF4, UI. i liked the BF3, UI way more better but maybe it just takes some time getting used too.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vltor*
> 
> am i the only one here that cant seem to find any team or squad deathmatches on the server list?


I filter for 1-5 open slots and I only get 4 servers listed. Quite disappointing...I love tdm and SDM.


----------



## ntherblast

Found a bug couldn't get up this ladder


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Found a bug couldn't get up this ladder


LOL oh man that would piss me off what the hell lol.


----------



## xBlitzerx

I shouldn't have mentioned ASUS I guess. I've had it happen with 3 machines so far. My old X58 board. ASUS P6X58D Premium with Realtek audio onboard. Tried multiple things. Couldn't get it resolved. Upgraded cpu/mobo/ram and it still happened with this setup. Also tried it on my laptop, same sound stutter/hardlock issue.

If you google it you'll find tons of threads about it on multiple forums. This was all with BC2. I didn't even try BF3 because people were saying the same issue was happening.

EDIT: People were saying it was a Punkbuster/Realtek compatibility issue.


----------



## Dart06

My Asus board is also a fantastic board for overclocking. I really have no complaints with it whatsoever.

Can't wait to crossfire 290s for this game. Also, when mantle comes out...


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Is it me or does nobody use voip in this game over the 30 or so hours i've put in maybe 8 people have spoken


I have not heard one single person talk in all the games I have played. Seems really strange. I also see a lot of servers showing their teamspeak info. Why would you need teamspeak anymore???


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BusterOddo*
> 
> I have not heard one single person talk in all the games I have played. Seems really strange. I also see a lot of servers showing their teamspeak info. Why would you need teamspeak anymore???


Me neither.

I do wish they would also make it so you can talk with anyone in your squad *and* the pilot or gunner in heli/tank.

Although I suppose it would be pointless - see first point


----------



## Bluemustang

Still keep hearing a lot about windows 7 vs 8 but has anyone actually done a direct comparison on the same system with a fresh install of 7 and fresh install of 8 since the game released (not the beta)? If not its all speculative.


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> Me neither.
> 
> I do wish they would also make it so you can talk with anyone in your squad *and* the pilot or gunner in heli/tank.
> 
> Although I suppose it would be pointless - see first point


Yes that would be very beneficial. It's not always your squad mates that you end up driving/flying/ and now boating with! Too bad most people don't play with voip. Seems pretty lame not to.


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Still keep hearing a lot about windows 7 vs 8 but has anyone actually done a direct comparison on the same system with a fresh install of 7 and fresh install of 8 since the game released (not the beta)? If not its all speculative.


Everyone's computer is different but when I switched I gained about 50% more fps and didn't have lots of fps drops. Win 8 is much better for me and faster in general.

Keep in mind that was for the beta.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Found a bug couldn't get up this ladder


this happened to me yesterday too and someone else in the server I was in because I saw him, this must be common bug


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xBlitzerx*
> 
> I shouldn't have mentioned ASUS I guess. I've had it happen with 3 machines so far. My old X58 board. ASUS P6X58D Premium with Realtek audio onboard. Tried multiple things. Couldn't get it resolved. Upgraded cpu/mobo/ram and it still happened with this setup. Also tried it on my laptop, same sound stutter/hardlock issue.
> 
> If you google it you'll find tons of threads about it on multiple forums. This was all with BC2. I didn't even try BF3 because people were saying the same issue was happening.
> 
> EDIT: People were saying it was a Punkbuster/Realtek compatibility issue.


umm did you ever think to buy a sound card??? even a cheap creative audigy for $29 at best buy blows on-board sound away...


----------



## 187x

This is so totally going to be me this weekend on BF4! lol


----------



## MME1122

I can't get vsync to work either in game or through the nvidia control panel. Any thoughts? Other than that, loving the game so far, and 2 670s are handling it well at ultra.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MME1122*
> 
> I can't get vsync to work either in game or through the nvidia control panel. Any thoughts? Other than that, loving the game so far, and 2 670s are handling it well at ultra.


Do you notice much of a difference between ULTRA and HIGH?


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustacap22*
> 
> Is anyone having issues getting game to work on Eyefinity. The game works great on one single monitor. Dual 7970 on 13.11 beta 7 drivers. Once I try to play 5760x1080 (eyefinity) The game crashes and directx error pop ups. Thoughts?????


I have mega issues running this game on one monitor 1080p with 2x 280x Crossfire (rebranded 7970's).


----------



## hotwheels1997

Do anyone know got to get Original quality back to youtube? Threatty does it.Just finished editing my video,want to get the best quality.Rendering in 2048x1152 doesn't work anymore.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> Everyone's computer is different but when I switched I gained about 50% more fps and didn't have lots of fps drops. Win 8 is much better for me and faster in general.
> 
> Keep in mind that was for the beta.


Thats exactly what im talking about though, differences in computers. Unless the test is done on the same computer, with a fresh install of both OSs, and not in the beta. The test is irrelevant.


----------



## xBlitzerx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> umm did you ever think to buy a sound card??? even a cheap creative audigy for $29 at best buy blows on-board sound away...


I did try disabling the onboard sound in the BIOS before, didn't fix the problem. But I do eventually want to get a soundcard.


----------



## sew333

So can i run smooth this game on 770 with Ultra details?


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sew333*
> 
> So can i run smooth this game on 770 with Ultra details?


Pretty much. My mate has a 770 and he was getting 90fps with dips to 60 with 2xmsaa instead of 4. With 4xmsaa was around 65 with dips to 40 @ 1080p with a 4gb 770.


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sew333*
> 
> So can i run smooth this game on 770 with Ultra details?


Define "smooth."


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sew333*
> 
> So can i run smooth this game on 770 with Ultra details?


Yeah, you should be able to get decent frame rates if you don't put on some crazy settings.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Download DDU (IMO the best GPU driver uninstaller right now), boot into Safe Mode, run DDU (it'll reboot automatically after the uninstall), install the new drivers
> 
> Forgot to add the link for the latest Beta's: http://www2.ati.com/drivers/beta/amd_catalyst_13.11_betav8.exe


Sorta dumb to ask but how do I go into safe mode with 8.1?








Still getting used to 8.1, I don't hate it compared to win7, just takes a little to get used to.

What is the main levolution of Zavod?
Im curious because I was playing a game of 64p CQ, getting a 30-50fps like I should but out of no where I would get crazy frame drops down to single digits, I wasn't sure if it was my CPU getting overloaded then catching up or if it was the levolution causing it, it happened 2~3 times for about 10 seconds or so.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Anyone knows what's the difference between the high and ultra preset??


The main difference is that Ultra puts on 4x MSAA. I did some fiddling last night and didn't see much difference between High and Ultra for the individual settings. I'd run custom with Ultra for the individual settings and then Medium for Post AA (and deferred AA off). See if you like that. But if you want MSAA instead of FXAA you'll probably want to run High for the individual settings instead of Ultra.


----------



## wot

Anyone have this problem?


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wot*
> 
> Anyone have this problem?


Lol, that looks like the old bf3 memory error???


----------



## dealio

defib failed and i became a ghost... happy halloweenies


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Sorta dumb to ask but how do I go into safe mode with 8.1?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still getting used to 8.1, I don't hate it compared to win7, just takes a little to get used to.
> 
> What is the main levolution of Zavod?
> Im curious because I was playing a game of 64p CQ, getting a 30-50fps like I should but out of no where I would get crazy frame drops down to single digits, I wasn't sure if it was my CPU getting overloaded then catching up or if it was the levolution causing it, it happened 2~3 times for about 10 seconds or so.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Sorta dumb to ask but how do I go into safe mode with 8.1?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still getting used to 8.1, I don't hate it compared to win7, just takes a little to get used to.
> 
> What is the main levolution of Zavod?
> Im curious because I was playing a game of 64p CQ, getting a 30-50fps like I should but out of no where I would get crazy frame drops down to single digits, I wasn't sure if it was my CPU getting overloaded then catching up or if it was the levolution causing it, it happened 2~3 times for about 10 seconds or so.


Here: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/windows-startup-settings-including-safe-mode


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> defib failed and i became a ghost... happy halloweenies [VIDEO]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFqtAMc-_mU[/VIDEO]


Happy Halloween!!!

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BusterOddo*
> 
> I have not heard one single person talk in all the games I have played. Seems really strange. I also see a lot of servers showing their teamspeak info. Why would you need teamspeak anymore???


I played BFV BF2 and BC2 and I never once heard anyone use the ingame voip so the fact that no one uses it in BF4 is no surprised. I heard one person so far in BF4. I played CoD only heard a few people use it and Dota VOIP gets used a bit more but it's usually someone flaming a teammate lol. The vast majority of PC gamers are never gonna use ingame VoIP rather use TS, vent mumble skype etc...


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wot*
> 
> Anyone have this problem?


Hey there, have you checked GPUZ making sure your not going over your Vram? I'd try reinstalling DirectX if you haven't recently.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The main difference is that Ultra puts on 4x MSAA. I did some fiddling last night and didn't see much difference between High and Ultra for the individual settings. I'd run custom with Ultra for the individual settings and then Medium for Post AA (and deferred AA off). See if you like that. But if you want MSAA instead of FXAA you'll probably want to run High for the individual settings instead of Ultra.


Thanks


----------



## mboner1

Anyone know much about this division system?? Says I'm division 1 but I suck. Doesn't give me a lot of faith in it lol.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Here: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/windows-startup-settings-including-safe-mode


Thank you very much IT guy!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wot*
> 
> Anyone have this problem?


Your out of vram. I can get this error to pop up instantly if I change resolution scale to 200% 4x msaa, and hbao on my 2gb 670...lol


----------



## yoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Lol, that looks like the old bf3 memory error???


is that a memory error ? ... that error happens from time to time in bf3 , when the game loads up , but when i rejoin a game , i never see that error again


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Anyone know much about this division system?? Says I'm division 1 but I suck. Doesn't give me a lot of faith in it lol.


I think the divisions just go by the total amount of kills in that category. I was in Div 3 for the rocket launcher and it said I needed 15 more kills or something to move to Div 2. So if you have a lot of kills you'll be higher, even if your skill level isn't as good. I think.


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I played BFV BF2 and BC2 and I never once heard anyone use the ingame voip so the fact that no one uses it in BF4 is no surprised. I heard one person so far in BF4. I played CoD only heard a few people use it and Dota VOIP gets used a bit more but it's usually someone flaming a teammate lol. The vast majority of PC gamers are never gonna use ingame VoIP rather use TS, vent mumble skype etc...


But there were soooo many complaints of voip not being in BF3. Now its there and nobody uses it, that's why I find it so strange. I mean no big deal, just have to keep multiple versions of talking programs installed for the different servers.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

When I hear VoIP I hear a dad playing bf4, kids screaming and dogs barking in the background and tropical sounds like they're from Portugal....freaks me out every time...


----------



## ntherblast

Sigh servers keep crashing just played a game where the enemy had 3 tickets left then i noticed everything starting to loop. Tab out says ERROR
Game disconnected: your connection to the server timed out.`` Check the number of players 3/64....

Seems if you don't completely finish the round till the award screen you don't get credit for unlocks?


----------



## yoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> When I hear VoIP I hear a dad playing bf4, kids screaming and dogs barking in the background and tropical sounds like they're from Portugal....freaks me out every time...


... people wanted VoIP ...

.... now they dont want it ... LOL


----------



## bustacap22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*
> 
> I have mega issues running this game on one monitor 1080p with 2x 280x Crossfire (rebranded 7970's).


Ya, I have been reading the same thing with other ppl having similar issues with the newer AMD cards such as yours......I am hoping that re-installing Directx drivers will rectify my problem.


----------



## PF85

It just keeps crashing. Coming up with the "Battlefield as stopped working" error....


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Sigh servers keep crashing just played a game where the enemy had 3 tickets left then i noticed everything starting to loop. Tab out says ERROR
> Game disconnected: your connection to the server timed out.`` Check the number of players 3/64....
> 
> Seems if you don't completely finish the round till the award screen you don't get credit for unlocks?


Unfortunately no you do not get credit. I have had this happen several times myself.


----------



## sew333

Can i play on maxed ultra details with smooth fps, above 40 or 50 + ? Card is 770 Lightning and I7 3770k 3.5 stock.

I am using only 1440 x 900 because i have old LCD. ARGHHH SORRY ABOUT THAT, YEAH YOU READING GOOD. ON 770 GTX max 1440 x 900. Sorry about monitor


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PF85*
> 
> It just keeps crashing. Coming up with the "Battlefield as stopped working" error....


launch BF4 from the origin games folder instead of through origin and see if that fixes the problem it worked for me


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BusterOddo*
> 
> Unfortunately no you do not get credit. I have had this happen several times myself.


Sigh no wonder i've unlocked the same compensator mod 3x already


----------



## TriviumKM

I crash and lose everything every single time i have an amazing round, literally everytime i have a great round (eg. 20-0, 50-2, 30-3 etc).
Makes me think it's Fair Fight being bugged and causing my game to crash.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> launch BF4 from the origin games folder instead of through origin and see if that fixes the problem it worked for me


Worked for me too


----------



## wot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Hey there, have you checked GPUZ making sure your not going over your Vram? I'd try reinstalling DirectX if you haven't recently.


Its clean windows 8.1 but I will try to reinstall DirectX and check Gpu-z.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Your out of vram. I can get this error to pop up instantly if I change resolution scale to 200% 4x msaa, and hbao on my 2gb 670...lol


The only change I made was to set all to ultra and FOV to 90. So its my system or 3gb is not enough for bf4 1080p?

Thanks for the help rep+


----------



## skupples

If you are running SLI/Xfire through a single monitor & only getting 30% utilization on both, I would HIGHLY recommend dropping down to one card, which will likely run @ a proper 90-99% . Two cards @ 30% =/= the power of one card @ full power.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sew333*
> 
> Can i play on maxed ultra details with smooth fps, above 40 or 50 + ? Card is 770 Lightning and I7 3770k 3.5 stock.
> 
> I am using only 1440 x 900 because i have old LCD. ARGHHH SORRY ABOUT THAT, YEAH YOU READING GOOD. ON 770 GTX max 1440 x 900. Sorry about monitor


I have HD 7950 @ 1100/1575,slightly slower than yours and i5-3570k @ 4.3,slightly better than yours in MP according to recent reviews.1680x1050 and never dip below 53 in MP.You'll run perfectly fine on ultra,60fps and above.


----------



## mboner1

The reason I'm not liking the VoIP is cos I play it with a few mates from the real world and we don't want to have to hold down a key every time we want to just talk. Its fine for actual teamwork but when you just want to have a chilled game with mates it sucks. We have resorted to using bf3's ESN sonar chat thing.


----------



## Sadmoto

Anyone know if you can keybind extra mouse keys yet?
I'd really like to put my Voip button on my mouse, its a pain talk while running/shooting/jumping


----------



## PF85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> launch BF4 from the origin games folder instead of through origin and see if that fixes the problem it worked for me


Thanks for the idea, but sadly, it didnt work.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Vram?


Its listed at the top left.
~1800, never seen it above that.

Anyhoo, where are the conquest maps?


----------



## ihatelolcats

is there a place you can actually download directx? lol


----------



## phinexswarm71

the stuttering is really annoying,its unplayable at this stage really,no matter if i put medium settings or ultra in 1080p the stuttering is still the same,or if i enable vsync on or off
its obviously on their end these problems,i had no problem running crysis 3 or skyrim heavilly moded,but this game just stumps my performance,its really bad
the only thing that propably left is mantle to come out,i dont really trust dice to fix it


----------



## djriful

Just fooling around...


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Just fooling around...


I bet you were maxing the 6GB Titan...


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> is there a place you can actually download directx? lol


It's in the bf4 folder


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> I bet you were maxing the 6GB Titan...


Totally!


----------



## hotwheels1997

My review of the game.A short 6min commentary recorded with Playclaw.No sign of Original quality for now...Raw file quality is astonishing









@2:00 My voice starts to sound so much differently,did the recordings on two seperate takes.


----------



## 7stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> the stuttering is really annoying,its unplayable at this stage really,no matter if i put medium settings or ultra in 1080p the stuttering is still the same,or if i enable vsync on or off
> its obviously on their end these problems,i had no problem running crysis 3 or skyrim heavilly moded,but this game just stumps my performance,its really bad
> the only thing that propably left is mantle to come out,i dont really trust dice to fix it


I see 4GB of Ram in your signature rig...is that correct? do you have 4GB of Ram only? that's the very min req....
my windows 8.1 with the 64bit exe can also reach 30+ % of ram usage...that means at least 4,8/5GB
and really basic apps and services running... what's your OS and Ram usage during gameplay?


----------



## RandySavage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Anyone know if you can keybind extra mouse keys yet?
> I'd really like to put my Voip button on my mouse, its a pain talk while running/shooting/jumping


Yes, I do this... I set the keyboard VOIP button to something that isn't used and then set the desired mouse button as the new VOIP button... PS, make sure you're trying to bind the key in the "mouse" column instead of the "keyboard" column


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7stars*
> 
> I see 4GB of Ram in your signature rig...is that correct? do you have 4GB of Ram only? that's the very min req....
> my windows 8.1 with the 64bit exe can also reach 30+ % of ram usage...that means at least 4,8/5GB
> and really basic apps and services running... what's your OS and Ram usage during gameplay?


I agree, even with just steam and origin running I use about 5ish gb of memory total while playing this game. I doubt it would work well with people who have 4gb of ram


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I agree, even with just steam and origin running I use about 5ish gb of memory total while playing this game. I doubt it would work well with people who have 4gb of ram


I use 3.5-3.8 of my 4gb DDR2 ram @ 1066 when ingame and I have Origin,fraps,2 tabs in mozilla, GPUZ,HWmonitor64 and taskmanager all open.

I got a memory error twice in beta, haven't gotten it since release though


----------



## 7stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I use 3.5-3.8 of my 4gb DDR2 ram @ 1066 when ingame and I have Origin,fraps,2 tabs in mozilla, GPUZ,HWmonitor64 and taskmanager all open.
> 
> I got a memory error twice in beta, haven't gotten it since release though


but it's not good the same...and you should use the 32bit exe, don't you?
it's not good because the OS tries to free the ram and writes to HD anyway...

then, i can even say that _Crysis 3_ is 32 bit only ...._Skyrim_ is a dx9 32bit game...so everyone should pay attention to this topics...


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7stars*
> 
> I see 4GB of Ram in your signature rig...is that correct? do you have 4GB of Ram only? that's the very min req....
> my windows 8.1 with the 64bit exe can also reach 30+ % of ram usage...that means at least 4,8/5GB
> and really basic apps and services running... what's your OS and Ram usage during gameplay?


no,i got 8gb of ram,take a look again
i wont upgrade for win 8 because its not good enough and substaintly different from win 7

the memory physical usage is 49% during the game
also the servers lags really bad in addition to thestutters with my rig

edit:i just went to my bios and disabled hyperthreading,ill report if i see ahead any difference


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*
> 
> Best thing I have done is update direct x now bf4 runs as smooth as silk on my sig rig with all settings on ultra.


As in manually reinstalled the dx packages that download with the game?


----------



## 7stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> no,i got 8gb of ram,take a look again
> i wont upgrade for win 8 because its not good enough and substaintly different from win 7
> 
> the memory physical usage is 49% during the game
> also the servers lags really bad in addition to thestutters with my rig
> 
> edit:i just went to my bios and disabled hyperthreading,ill report if i see ahead any difference


yes, with windows 7 many report that's good to disable HT...but i don't think that's required in win 8/8.1 for the better task scheduler
let us know


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7stars*
> 
> I see 4GB of Ram in your signature rig...is that correct? do you have 4GB of Ram only? that's the very min req....
> my windows 8.1 with the 64bit exe can also reach 30+ % of ram usage...that means at least 4,8/5GB
> and really basic apps and services running... what's your OS and Ram usage during gameplay?


I only have 4GB of ram and I don't have any issues but it certainly wouldn't recommend it due to how close it gets.

Does anyone know how many battle packs there are in total? Looking at the amount of battle pack unlocks there are per gun let alone the camo's and the everything else there is to unlock it seem like there is no way to unlock everything there is to unlock.


----------



## Ricofizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Is there a link to clawplay cant seem to find it on google....


Use afterburner, it's better, it's free and it gives you the possibility to overclock. It also comes with an on screen display for in games if you want to.


----------



## 10speedr

Well I broke down and purchased bf4 last night. Haven't really followed this thread but im glad to see im not the only one with server crashes and the sound going out randomly







. Hope it gets fixed soon


----------



## Sadmoto

Defuse, Is the buggiest thing on this game, nothing works.

Sounds cuts out and will only play the first 2 seconds of the background music, then it'll cut out and can't hear anything while ingame.
let alone my loading times which are obnoxious I miss *every* first round of defuse because of it and how there is a glitch when either you click or someone that is dead and watching you left or right clicks, it'll change your view to the person they are watching instead of staying on your person, VERY annoying to have that happen to you when your one of two people alive and in the middle of a firefight and some dead guy keeps switching cameras real quick getting me killed.










Very disappointed in the sheer amount of problems with this game, I know I should of expected it but I was hoping DICE would of learned since bf3, but they didn't, and guess what, we all just gave them $45+ for this crap they wrapped as candy, so its just going to happen again with bf5.

Anyone wanna squad up, Would be cool to get a full squad a go dominate a server.


----------



## Benzh

i5 3470k + 8GB RAM + HD 7870
What sort of settings am i looking at?


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10speedr*
> 
> Well I broke down and purchased bf4 last night. Haven't really followed this thread but im glad to see im not the only one with server crashes and the sound going out randomly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hope it gets fixed soon


it has been fixed already http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/news/view/b4-stability-updat/


----------



## Kamakazi

Was working sort of last night, now when I try to run it I instantly crash with a DirectX issue, reinstall didn't seem to fix it either


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*
> 
> Was working sort of last night, now when I try to run it I instantly crash with a DirectX issue, reinstall didn't seem to fix it either


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/news/view/b4-stability-updat/


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Thank you very much IT guy!


Np mate, enjoy your new drivers.


----------



## Ghost12

Anyone know the details re reactive armour? I have it unlocked and selected on the lav but there are no panels showing and is certainly no stronger.


----------



## Kaname

It might have been already asked but I'd appreciate if you could help me.
My current rig is: i5 2500k - 8 GB RAM - GTX 580 and I'd like to know if any of you managed to run it smoothly and at what graphics detail. I tried the beta but it was utterly unplayble with drops every now and then so I'm a bit worried. I'm planning on getting either a 780 ti or a 290x but if the performance are decent enough I might as well consider buying it now.
I usually play at 1440p but yeah, that's not going to be the case for now I guess


----------



## mphfrom77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Is it me or does nobody use voip in this game over the 30 or so hours i've put in maybe 8 people have spoken


I need help using voip I think. I am new to pc so I actually haven't figured out how to use my mic. I have the Tritton AX70's hooked up to my 1150 z87-udh4 mother board using the optical out cable to the Tritton amp. I have been using k/b mouse for everthing except the helicopters for which I use my xbox 360 controller. I had thought I would be able to just plug the AX 720s into my 360 controller to use chat, but that is not working for me currently, and I can't seem to get it to work that way.

Frankly where I am a little confused is if I need to use the Tritton amp at all. I mean my mother board has a Realtek alc 898 (I think that is the right #) amp built into it. But I am confused on how to get surround as opposed to just stereo unless I use the Tritton amp with the optical out. I know this shouldn't be the case though. I've only tried plugging the 720's in the back of my pc. Maybe I should try the headphone jack in the front, but I still don't know if that would be surround sound.

Like I said, I am new to pc and I just haven't figured this out yet.

Any suggestions guys?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benzh*
> 
> i5 3470k + 8GB RAM + HD 7870
> What sort of settings am i looking at?


Always low low low low lowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

Nah I tried higher settings in single player and it was sort of playable at around 60 fps on high.


----------



## mphfrom77

Also, shortly after unlocking everything for the Attack Boats, I had my first good long run in one. It took me a couple minutes to start capping flags because I had so many TV Missile shot to take a targets that I had good shots on. Also later when capping C flag (the flag that the carrier crashes into) the carrier came crashing into land right next to me...I had no clue...thought it was funny.

But yeah I like the Attack Boats a lot. I expect a nerf on the TV Missile resupply/load times.

Coming from console to pc about a month ago, I get better with keyboard / mouse controls every day. I currently only use my 360 controller for helicopters...and I don't go near jets.

But yeah this is one long continuous clip. I actually had just spawned into the match on this run.

This was recorded with ShadowPlay using my sig rig.


----------



## redalert

I swear I must be the only person playing support sometimes all ever get killed by is meds, engie and recon. I unlocked all the support kit items







off to the engie class I go.


----------



## Sadmoto

Am I the only one having loading screen problems? They are just obnoxiously long and sometimes will never go into game like now, I've been sitting at a loading screen for 15 min AGAIN seeing it if would load, sometimes it will and games will be already down a quarter of their tickets.

Sometimes it'll be 1 min, a game or two after while on the same server will go for 15.
What annoys me the most is that I never had this in beta.

tried 32 and 64 bit exes, no difference, all my drivers/game/punkbuster are all updated, even tried a install repair but no go


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7stars*
> 
> yes, with windows 7 many report that's good to disable HT...but i don't think that's required in win 8/8.1 for the better task scheduler
> let us know


im suprised that hypethreading really was the cause for that,the stuttering are mostly gone,but it still feels very choppy with frame drops,here is a overlook about how bad it is,i used fraps to benchmark
Frames: 15157 - Time: 300000ms - Avg: 50.523 - Min: 6 - Max: 63 i played on the lancang map with 64 players


----------



## tango bango

Been trying to keep up with the updates and fixes. Can anyone say what has been fixed and what has not. Looking over at the BF4 forums is just nuts.


----------



## di inferi

Anyone know a way to show fps running in x64?


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Anyone know a way to show fps running in x64?


I've been using fraps I know someone mentioned ClawPlay as a OSD that works


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Anyone know a way to show fps running in x64?


perfoverlay.drawfps 1 is the console command


----------



## hotwheels1997

TDM is so un-balanced,it's unplayable.The maps are terrible,the spawns are terrible,rubber banding is terrible.Oh god DICE/EA,please fix your game.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I swear I must be the only person playing support sometimes all ever get killed by is meds, engie and recon. I unlocked all the support kit items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> off to the engie class I go.


i love support. its fun trying to find a good spot to set up the bipod and go to work. you can really devastate a squad of enemies if you catch them running in the open


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I've been using fraps I know someone mentioned ClawPlay as a OSD that works


Thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> perfoverlay.drawfps 1 is the console command


Doesn't work in 64 bit.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Doesn't work in 64 bit.


Of course it does, it's built into the game.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i love support. its fun trying to find a good spot to set up the bipod and go to work. you can really devastate a squad of enemies if you catch them running in the open


I YOLO too much to use a bipod and I generally play support since no else does.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Game is live for me now!!!!
Time to hit up the fps counter. Playing SP first on hard


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Thanks.
> Doesn't work in 64 bit.


if its not working for you then somethings screwed up. It works fine for me.


----------



## PF85

Okay. I kept crashing, so I tried to do something new. I rerolled my Nvidia drivers to 327.23 from 19/9/2013. That driver dosent contain Nvidia Shadowplay, which some people have reported could cause crashes. And now it works









I've got a GTX 670 and I'm on Windows 8.1


----------



## Strileckifunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Thanks.
> Doesn't work in 64 bit.


"perfoverlay.drawfps 1" works fine in x64 for me.


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PF85*
> 
> Okay. I kept crashing, so I tried to do something new. I rerolled my Nvidia drivers to 327.23 from 19/9/2013. That driver dosent contain Nvidia Shadowplay, which some people have reported could cause crashes. And now it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a GTX 670 and I'm on Windows 8.1


What are your settings and what resolution are you playing at? Also, what kind of fps are you seeing.

I was having great luck in getting no crashes, but this afternoon the game servers crashed just about every game. The ones that didn't have a server issue I managed to get the sound loop crash.


----------



## mphfrom77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strileckifunk*
> 
> "perfoverlay.drawfps 1" works fine in x64 for me.


What's the difference between that and "perferoverlay.drawfps true"?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mphfrom77*
> 
> What's the difference between that and "perferoverlay.drawfps true"?


its the same command just a different way to type it


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Anyone know a way to show fps running in x64?


perfoverlay.drawfps 1

Just type that in the console (~) and it will display an fps counter in the top right hand corner of your screen.


----------



## MerkageTurk

just played 10 mins ago (UK) and it feels like crysis 3


----------



## cruisx

Anyone else have stutter issues? Like during MP when moving the mouse around its not smooth it jumps when aiming a little. Running 331.65


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Horribly unoptimized for sli. One second I'm at 90%+ then I'm down to 50%-60% GPU usage on both cards!


----------



## PF85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> What are your settings and what resolution are you playing at? Also, what kind of fps are you seeing.
> 
> I was having great luck in getting no crashes, but this afternoon the game servers crashed just about every game. The ones that didn't have a server issue I managed to get the sound loop crash.


Everything is on Ultra except for AA Deferred and AA Post. Those are on OFF.
And FoV is 90, and resolution is 1920x1200. I play with a command that limit my FPS to 61, but thats constantly on 61, regardless of map size.


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mphfrom77*
> 
> What's the difference between that and "perferoverlay.drawfps true"?


0 = false/off

Any other number = true/on

Must be something with MSI AB then... every time it comes up "Win 32 true", but doesn't display fps counter, so I just assumed it only ran in 32 bit.

I digress.


----------



## Mbalmer

Anyone else have an issue where the game looks like it has blue and red outlines on words/numbers etc. Almost like I should have 3D glasses on, you know what I mean. Just looks like it is ghosting a bit and there are some faint scan lines running from bottom to top that distorts words and lines. This is the only program/game that has this, so it isn't my monitor.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Loving it.

Decided to to try 200% scaling for fun.
20-30 FPS @3840x2400 ultra



55-70FPS at 1920x1200 ultra


----------



## $ilent

liking BF4 so far, one thing though. My game feels choppy, the images arent blended together almost. Anyone any ideas? is this vsync?


----------



## djriful

I stopped playing BF4 sadly because I joined diff 5 servers with rubberbanding.


----------



## Vastyan

The lag is a general problem right now, random crashes...graphic glitches, and the worst of all, the servers are also suddenly crashing often (Not sure if this is EA's fault)...meaning you may lose 1hr of progression (happened to me 15min ago).


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vastyan*
> 
> The lag is a general problem right now, random crashes...graphic glitches, and the worst of all, the servers are also suddenly crashing often (Not sure if this is EA's fault)...meaning you may lose 1hr of progression (happened to me 15min ago).


yeah i spent all day dealing with the same issues.....i just got rid of my gtx 760 so either ill use the money to get a gtx 780 or most likely get a console


----------



## Totally Dubbed

First impressions of BF4:
Optimisation was done to some extent, but not enough. Visuals are great, but so far the campaign has me yawning (maybe that's because I've been playing Batman which has an EPIC storyline) -> I'm also playing on HARD dificulty...but the ahrdest thing about it is just the GPU keeping up...








FPS on win7 64bit with gtx680 OC and i7 @4.5ghz is anything between 20FPS and 200FPS (all on ultra with FOV @ 90) - again this is SP @1080P
Average around 60FPS. GPU usage looks normal to me - 100% with CPU usage, like on the MP BETA @ around 40-60% with 8 threads:

FPS bench at the beginning:
2013-11-01 00:18:45 - bf4
Frames: 14495 - Time: 263782ms - Avg: 54.951 - Min: 28 - Max: 85


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Loving it.
> 
> Decided to to try 200% scaling for fun.
> 20-30 FPS @3840x2400 ultra
> 
> 
> 
> 55-70FPS at 1920x1200 ultra


When running at 1920*1200 do you use AA?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> First impressions of BF4:
> Optimisation was done to some extent, but not enough. Visuals are great, but so far the campaign has me yawning (maybe that's because I've been playing Batman which has an EPIC storyline) -> I'm also playing on HARD dificulty...but the ahrdest thing about it is just the GPU keeping up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FPS on win7 64bit with gtx680 OC and i7 @4.5ghz is anything between 20FPS and 200FPS (all on ultra with FOV @ 90) - again this is SP @1080P
> Average around 60FPS. GPU usage looks normal to me - 100% with CPU usage, like on the MP BETA @ around 40-60% with 8 threads:
> 
> FPS bench at the beginning:
> 2013-11-01 00:18:45 - bf4
> Frames: 14495 - Time: 263782ms - Avg: 54.951 - Min: 28 - Max: 85
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What overlay are you using to show FPS in the top right corner,Is it it fraps or some other program....?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> What overlay are you using to show FPS in the top right corner,Is it it fraps or some other program....?


that's fraps indeed.
Man I'm so pissed.
Finished the mission and it crashed.
Now all the game has been unsaved meaning I have to start the mission from the START again. BS....utter BS EA.
Screw the campaign for tonight.

EDIT:
Just realised something:
Where's the dog tags for BF veterans?
BF2142 for example?

Disappointed to not see it there.


----------



## ACM

So this happened on Hainan Resort



Also does anyone else get a 40% fps drop on that map when scoping in with a sniper rifle?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> that's fraps indeed.
> Man I'm so pissed.
> Finished the mission and it crashed.
> Now all the game has been unsaved meaning I have to start the mission from the START again. BS....utter BS EA.
> Screw the campaign for tonight.


WOW....Only had one issue with the campaign and that was when it decided to not load during a scene cut,been lucky also with the MP maps as well....Just glad the australian servers are acting up (knock on wood) like i have been reading from others on this thread....


----------



## Crowe98

How do you think a 6850 will run BF4?


----------



## Robilar

Is there any way to filter out Hard Core servers that do not identify themselves in their description? Huge pain...


----------



## $ilent

anyone else getting sound cutting out mostly in tank?


----------



## Strileckifunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> How do you think a 6850 will run BF4?


Heard a guy in chat complaining about the performance his 6950 was getting, though I have no idea what kind of settings he was attempting.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Sound quality of BF4 is shockingly bad.
Sure voices and everything sound good - but they didn't touch or improve the explosions (bass).
Sounds muffled....oh dear EA...oh dear.

BF4 MP 64p 1080P - ultra: On windows 7.
2013-11-01 02:02:13 - bf4
Frames: 16868 - Time: 208886ms - Avg: 80.752 - Min: 23 - Max: 168

2013-11-01 02:06:30 - bf4
Frames: 24515 - Time: 401515ms - Avg: 61.056 - Min: 32 - Max: 102

2013-11-01 02:20:42 - bf4
Frames: 5816 - Time: 95831ms - Avg: 60.690 - Min: 27 - Max: 81


----------



## $ilent

whats going on in jets when you try fly straight and it keeps banging into invisible objects?


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> anyone else getting sound cutting out mostly in tank?


The GstAudio.AudioQuality fix worked for me, except instead of '4' I changed it to '1'.
https://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654624729118693/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Sound quality of BF4 is shockingly bad.
> Sure voices and everything sound good - but they didn't touch or improve the explosions (bass).
> Sounds muffled....oh dear EA...oh dear.
> 
> BF4 MP 64p 1080P - ultra: On windows 7.
> 2013-11-01 02:02:13 - bf4
> Frames: 16868 - Time: 208886ms - Avg: 80.752 - Min: 23 - Max: 168
> 
> 2013-11-01 02:06:30 - bf4
> Frames: 24515 - Time: 401515ms - Avg: 61.056 - Min: 32 - Max: 102
> 
> 2013-11-01 02:20:42 - bf4
> Frames: 5816 - Time: 95831ms - Avg: 60.690 - Min: 27 - Max: 81


And ironically War Tapes which has been my favorite setting since BC2 sounds the worst.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Sound quality of BF4 is shockingly bad.
> Sure voices and everything sound good - but they didn't touch or improve the explosions (bass).
> Sounds muffled....oh dear EA...oh dear.
> 
> BF4 MP 64p 1080P - ultra: On windows 7.
> 2013-11-01 02:02:13 - bf4
> Frames: 16868 - Time: 208886ms - Avg: 80.752 - Min: 23 - Max: 168
> 
> 2013-11-01 02:06:30 - bf4
> Frames: 24515 - Time: 401515ms - Avg: 61.056 - Min: 32 - Max: 102
> 
> 2013-11-01 02:20:42 - bf4
> Frames: 5816 - Time: 95831ms - Avg: 60.690 - Min: 27 - Max: 81


anyone on 290X actually making use of the new 7.1 & trueuadio... or w/e it's called?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> The GstAudio.AudioQuality fix worked for me, except instead of '4' I changed it to '1'.
> https://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654624729118693/
> And ironically War Tapes which has been my favorite setting since BC2 sounds the worst.


thanks, mine was already at 1, so gonna try 4.


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Is there any way to filter out Hard Core servers that do not identify themselves in their description? Huge pain...


Choose "custom" gametype then you can search for the keyword "hc" or "hardcore." CMW and rTr have their usual servers up. You can check out a server's settings on their "full server page" to make sure they have "hardcore" settings like 60% health, no 3d spotting, etc.

If you want someone to play with my origin is below.


----------



## mboner1

I got a small annoyance. I am left handed and switch a lot of keys around, I have changed space bar to the left win key for jump and parachute but I don't see a option there for accept revive? So if I get revived I need to push space bar to accept and then left win to jump up, bit more time consuming and means I can get killed before I jump up after being revived, any ideas?

Also not sure if everyone is aware of it but there is a option to increase hud size, it's set at 50% by default and for anyone using 1440p i think it is waay to small to see the map properly, setting it to 100% brings it back to around 1080p size.


----------



## Quesenek

They really need to patch the bullet registration I'm almost constantly being shot around corners I swear more than half my deaths are while I was "Safe".
I stopped the BS shots where regardless of when I would shoot I was always one shot behind the other guy by lowering all of the settings to low with medium textures I'm getting 90-100 FPS now and it is night and day from the 60 FPS I was getting with everything ultra no AA.

Once again I cannot keep myself thinking that the beta was a more polished version then this. The network and the bullet registration was 100% spot on NOT to mention when things went south and your game crashed or you exited a server you kept all of your points I would be at least level 10 by now if every time something went wrong I kept my points. Oh well maybe by the time I can afford a better GPU or two the problems will be fixed.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> I got a small annoyance. I am left handed and switch a lot of keys around, I have changed space bar to the left win key for jump and parachute but I don't see a option there for accept revive? So if I get revived I need to push space bar to accept and then left win to jump up, bit more time consuming and means I can get killed before I jump up after being revived, any ideas?
> 
> Also not sure if everyone is aware of it but there is a option to increase hud size, it's set at 50% by default and for anyone using 1440p i think it is waay to small to see the map properly, setting it to 100% brings it back to around 1080p size.


Sorry I don't have a better answer, but you could remap your left win key to spacebar, so then you don't have to worry about the bf4 settings. I use a program called KeyTweak to remap my caps lock to a random useless button called "eject" (it does nothing) so that I can use it as my PTT button without the annoyance of my caps lock turning on every time


----------



## bluedevil

Just finished the SP. Meh. On to MP.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Sorry I don't have a better answer, but you could remap your left win key to spacebar, so then you don't have to worry about the bf4 settings. I use a program called KeyTweak to remap my caps lock to a random useless button called "eject" (it does nothing) so that I can use it as my PTT button without the annoyance of my caps lock turning on every time


Cheers, i got the logitech g300 mouse with the logitech gaming software installed so i think i will just map spacebar to one of the mouse buttons and use that for revive hopefully it works, and just keep left win as jump and parachute.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> They really need to patch the bullet registration


Agreed. If it were CoD it wouldn't be accepted. This is actually worse than black ops 2 for hit detection imo. Still a awesome game, but currently being let down by this.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> They really need to patch the bullet registration I'm almost constantly being shot around corners I swear more than half my deaths are while I was "Safe".
> I stopped the BS shots where regardless of when I would shoot I was always one shot behind the other guy by lowering all of the settings to low with medium textures I'm getting 90-100 FPS now and it is night and day from the 60 FPS I was getting with everything ultra no AA.
> 
> Once again I cannot keep myself thinking that the beta was a more polished version then this. The network and the bullet registration was 100% spot on NOT to mention when things went south and your game crashed or you exited a server you kept all of your points I would be at least level 10 by now if every time something went wrong I kept my points. Oh well maybe by the time I can afford a better GPU or two the problems will be fixed.


I agree, I'm constantly being shot around corners even if I'm behind there longer than a second. The hit detection sucks so much especially when being 1 shot. You clearly have the first 3 shots and he will just turn around and BAM 1 shot done.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> I agree, I'm constantly being shot around corners even if I'm behind there longer than a second. The hit detection sucks so much especially when being 1 shot. You clearly have the first 3 shots and he will just turn around and BAM 1 shot done.


this happens to me religiously, i thought i was just terrible.


----------



## bustacap22

Who is playing BF4 on eyefinity???? Having crashes when trying to play . Re-installed DX11 already. Using 13.11 beta 7 drivers.


----------



## Mbalmer

I am on windows 7. Should I have directx 11.1 or just 11.0

I have been reading about it and it is confusing me. Also, if I need directx 11.1, where can I download it at?


----------



## Omega215d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> this happens to me religiously, i thought i was just terrible.


I've found this to happen to me in almost every Battlefield game. Happened quite a bit in COD MW 3 as well except it was much worse.

I will pick up BF4 after a month or so and hopefully it'll get sorted out by then.

So are the graphics much more demanding? I can play BF3 and Bad Company 2 very smoothly on a Geforce GTX 260 216. Otherwise I'll hit up craigslist or Microcenter for a low priced mid-range card.


----------



## ntherblast

How are you all playing without the game crashing? Every since I installed the 600mb patch my game crashes constantly every 10-30mins. I've tried putting everything on low graphics settings I still get get the sound loop then crash


----------



## ihatelolcats

keep waiting for a patch for the horrible netcode... next thing you know, battlefield 5 will be releasing


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> How are you all playing without the game crashing? Every since I installed the 600mb patch my game crashes constantly every 10-30mins. I've tried putting everything on low graphics settings I still get get the sound loop then crash


Ive not had one crash yet, played for 4 hours. All I did was preload BF4, tried to run BF4 from origin, had to install a mozilla firefox patch, did that, installed it, and here i am!


----------



## Vastyan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omega215d*
> 
> I will pick up BF4 after a month or so and hopefully it'll get sorted out by then.
> 
> d.


Don't get your hopes too high, this was an issue with BF3 and they never fixed it in the end...they promised the hit detection would improve with BF4, but I havent noticed any changes so far...yeah...I'm a bit dissapointed to be honest...


----------



## ACM

Cannot even finish a game without the game crashing for everyone.
(Whole squad gets kicked)

Mainly annoying because I lose all the progression, after happening 4 times in a row I stopped playing.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vastyan*
> 
> Don't get your hopes too high, this was an issue with BF3 and they never fixed it in the end...they promised the hit detection would improve with BF4, but I havent noticed any changes so far...yeah...I'm a bit dissapointed to be honest...


The hit detection sucks on the sniping I think. I was on hardcore sniping at someone prob about 200 metres away, I shot at him I actually saw the guy flinch from the shot, but it did no damage.

Sniping hit detection is worse than bf3 by a mile.


----------



## EliteReplay

is there a way to get MSI afterburner work with BF4?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> is there a way to get MSI afterburner work with BF4?


No, due to 64bit I believe, or is it the dx11? I forget which reason. perfoverlay.drawfps 1 this can be used for FPS though.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> No, due to 64bit I believe, or is it the dx11? I forget which reason. perfoverlay.drawfps 1 this can be used for FPS though.


i need it to keep track of GPU/Memory/GPU Temp etc







usage ingame


----------



## calibrah

The game is really fun but its almost not even worth playing till they fix the sound and all the other issues.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calibrah*
> 
> The game is really fun but its almost not even worth playing till they fix the sound and all the other issues.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> The GstAudio.AudioQuality fix worked for me, except instead of '4' I changed it to '1'.
> https://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654624729118693/
> And ironically War Tapes which has been my favorite setting since BC2 sounds the worst.


This worked for me


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i need it to keep track of GPU/Memory/GPU Temp etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usage ingame


This is what i use and i havnt seen a difference in FPS....

http://www.overclock.net/t/1438380/bf4-osd-evga-precision-fix#post_21095990


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> The hit detection sucks on the sniping I think. I was on hardcore sniping at someone prob about 200 metres away, I shot at him I actually saw the guy flinch from the shot, but it did no damage.
> 
> Sniping hit detection is worse than bf3 by a mile.


I sit here and wonder how they went backwards in hit detection -_-


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Just had my 1st "bf4 stopped working" crash, with a memory error alongside with it. Never had that before, just the standard freeze and kill through Task Manager. Counting the seconds till a new patch hits.


----------



## MattGordon

Time for some RPK-12 fun







, let's see if this bad boy lives up to how much I had to put into getting it







.


----------



## selk22

So whats up with Network Smoothing? Whats best?


----------



## MastrChiefMoe

Hey guys I wanna buy a copy of BF4 from GamingTitans but I wanna know if it will work in Australia without any problems. cheers.


----------



## bnr034

man... my game keeps on crashing very 5-10mins...

running i5 2500k and 760 SLi


----------



## 187x

It's getting annoying that sound cuts in and out alot when you are in a tank.

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk


----------



## sWaY20

Is there a reason my game starts in Window mode? I change it on setting but it keeps doing it, it's really annoying.

tappin from the Nexus 4


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Anyone else finding the 'Server Refresh' button not working?

I have to manually refresh my page if I want to refresh the list.

In other news, I'm playing with a 670 OC'd to 1276 on the core and settings are on ultra with 0xAA. Everything is buttery smooth for me. What a perfect launch.


----------



## allpointsbulletin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Anyone else finding the 'Server Refresh' button not working?
> 
> I have to manually refresh my page if I want to refresh the list.


Its probably because your adblocker is blocking the battlelog domain. Try adding it to your list of exceptions and allow all outgoing popups to be displayed. I had the same issue, and doing that fixed it.


----------



## Celeras

Do you need to have Battlelog and/or Origin for the game to run, even if you get the physical disks?

Probably asked before, but 885 pages x.x


----------



## allpointsbulletin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celeras*
> 
> Do you need to have Battlelog and/or Origin for the game to run, even if you get the physical disks?
> 
> Probably asked before, but 885 pages x.x


You could probably find something to bypass running origin if you want to play the single player aspect of the game, but as for the multiplayer, Battlelog and origin is heavily intertwined with each other and is required if you want to even get into the loading screen.


----------



## 352227

Guys I need some serious help here - every time I go to play BF4 the box below shows up. I have tried repairing install and also completely reinstalling it. Ruining my buzz. And ideas???


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> anyone else getting sound cutting out mostly in tank?


Yes. Seems to be worse on some maps than others though.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> Guys I need some serious help here - every time I go to play BF4 the box below shows up. I have tried repairing install and also completely reinstalling it. Ruining my buzz. And ideas???
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Does this help?

http://steamcommunity.com/app/113400/discussions/0/846947320695406088/


----------



## amd655

Yeah game looks great, but is totally saturating people from the experience.

I have not bought it for this very reason sadly, BF3 never got better, and idiot's who complained made things worse like all the nerfing etc.


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Does this help?
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/app/113400/discussions/0/846947320695406088/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> Guys I need some serious help here - every time I go to play BF4 the box below shows up. I have tried repairing install and also completely reinstalling it. Ruining my buzz. And ideas???


Got it sorted guys thanks - I'm in work now so can't remeber the exact file location but yes you do update Visual C++, I did the x64 then x86 and the game worked perfectly, no warning message!


----------



## amd655

C++ runtimes are usually the culprit in most cases, or DirectX having a fit.


----------



## Amhro

lol, playing bf4 for one day and 900 new replies here? really?









well, SP is short, you can run throught it in 4 hours, but i liked bf3's SP more, that epic feeling in jet mission or jumping from plane... no feeling like that in bf4









MP - it's soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo noob-friendly game, seriously
jets (at least stealth jets) are trolololo, really a joke
same with chopper and TV, how can it be so bugged?
maps look nice as for graphics, but gameplay horrible, you will get shot in the back 24/7, skill means nothing in this game

game runs nice on 1600t+6870, mostly high @ 50-60 fps, but i saw a levolution to bring it down to 19


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> lol, playing bf4 for one day and 900 new replies here? really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, SP is short, you can run throught it in 4 hours, but i liked bf3's SP more, that epic feeling in jet mission or jumping from plane... no feeling like that in bf4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MP - it's soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo noob-friendly game, seriously
> jets (at least stealth jets) are trolololo, really a joke
> same with chopper and TV, how can it be so bugged?
> maps look nice as for graphics, but gameplay horrible, you will get shot in the back 24/7, skill means nothing in this game
> 
> game runs nice on 1600t+6870, mostly high @ 50-60 fps, but i saw a levolution to bring it down to 19


Good frames for a 6870


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Good frames for a 6870


Sometimes it looks like 25, even when it is at 50+ fps.
Guess it's time to upgrade


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Sometimes it looks like 25, even when it is at 50+ fps.
> Guess it's time to upgrade


I know that feeling mate, same here.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Sometimes it looks like 25, even when it is at 50+ fps.


Trust frametimes, not the FPS meter. Sick of seeing benches with 3-5% or even more frames slower than 16.7ms (60fps) while the meter reads 100 average 80 minimum. A value averaged out of the last 50+ datapoints won't tell you where your lows or dips are, yet that's what people call minimum fps.


----------



## The-racer

i'l put this here








I7-4770K stock speeds
Gigabyte 7970 windforce OC edition @ stock speeds
12Gig ram (cheap sticks)

Getting a solid 60FPS average on ultra
75-80 with MSAA disabled.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I got the promotion bug that someone pointed out:
Got promoted 8x or something in the same game, to the same level.
"level 1 unlocked" and a continuous loop of it.


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I got the promotion bug that someone pointed out:
> Got promoted 8x or something in the same game, to the same level.
> "level 1 unlocked" and a continuous loop of it.


bf4 wasnt ready to release.
its still to much beta.
beating call of duty to launch seems more important.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

I'm having a weird issue...

Battlelog doesn't let me queue for games. If the map is full, when I try to join it, I get an error stating the map is full.

Did they remove the queue feature?


----------



## VindalooJim

Think I will wait a couple of months... wait for the launch issues to be patched up.
Hopefully in a few months the game will be in the state it should of been on release.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> I sit here and wonder how they went backwards in hit detection -_-


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper*
> 
> bf4 wasnt ready to release.
> its still to much beta.
> beating call of duty to launch seems more important.


What is funny is besides some performance issues the beta was miles more polished.
Once they patched it the game ran like a dream or more like a way better BF3 in terms of performance, network and better hit detection.

I'm starting to think that the beta was simply BF3 with some BF4 features not actually BF4 and they are frantically rewriting the code to match it. I seem to remember BF3 being like this when it launched. There was a reason I stopped playing it right after launch and I cannot remember why.


----------



## redalert

A BF game that is still buggy on release and has crap hit detection sounds like every other BF game I ever played.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Hit detection IS bad. If you use the sar-21 its unreal how bad it is. Ive been 5ft from someone and I can unload a full clip on them and they still kill me...

I seem to like the aek for CQ and sar-21 for longer ranges. That gun is so stupid accurate. The aek is perfect for CQ like op locker. So epic


----------



## sWaY20

I'll ask again, anybody know how to disable windowed mode? I obviously enabled full screen in setting but it doesn't stick. I'd tried repairing, I'm fixing to refresh Windows for this stupid ass problem.

tappin from the Nexus 4


----------



## Nw0rb

Anyone wanna play im bored


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> I'll ask again, anybody know how to disable windowed mode? I obviously enabled full screen in setting but it doesn't stick. I'd tried repairing, I'm fixing to refresh Windows for this stupid ass problem.
> 
> tappin from the Nexus 4


Just hit alt+enter when starting a match.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> [quote name="sWaY20" url="/t/1375478/official-battlefield-4-information-discussion-thread/8800_100#post_21103512"]I'll ask again, anybody know how to disable windowed mode? I obviously enabled full screen in setting but it doesn't stick. I'd tried repairing, I'm fixing to refresh Windows for this stupid ass problem.tappin from the Nexus 4


Just hit alt+enter when starting a match.[/QUOTE]

Thank you + rep, but is there a way to make it not do that at all? It was fine and now it does it out of the blue.

tappin from the Nexus 4


----------



## bustacap22

Any Eyefinity users on BF4.....


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I got the promotion bug that someone pointed out:
> Got promoted 8x or something in the same game, to the same level.
> "level 1 unlocked" and a continuous loop of it.


I wish people would stop saying that... It's not a loop, it's just a flash / swap of the same info so you get it...
YES, it's annoying, NO, it's not a bug.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper*
> 
> bf4 wasnt ready to release.
> its still to much beta.
> beating call of duty to launch seems more important.


Says the guy with atrocious grammar and capitalization skills.
If you don't like it, don't play... I guarantee you the server won't miss the one missing player...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I'm having a weird issue...
> 
> Battlelog doesn't let me queue for games. If the map is full, when I try to join it, I get an error stating the map is full.
> 
> Did they remove the queue feature?


Correct me if I'm wrong someone, but in server setup, you can either have it to where people can queue OR where it will lock @ full population and not allow it.
It's a setting, and not a general thing...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> A BF game that is still buggy on release and has crap hit detection sounds like every other BF game I ever played.


Still buggy, yes, but that's to be expected.
No one's going to play COD on the PC, and BF4 is tripe on consoles, so since this is a PC GAMING thread, I'll just say that there's no reason to compare the two since the sale audience should not be the same, no matter what the marketing at EA say...

ALSO; If your hit detection is bad, check your mouse, keyboard, network, graphics, and overall system latency before blaming it on the game.

The crash-to-whitescreen and server-side disconnects? Yeah... that stuff's annoying as heck though.........

Thanks - T


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Thank you + rep, but is there a way to make it not do that at all? It was fine and now it does it out of the blue.
> 
> tappin from the Nexus 4


I was going to say that it might be a setting in the nvidia control panel, but It may be a bug in the game if it randomly switches back and forth.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> I wish people would stop saying that... It's not a loop, it's just a flash / swap of the same info so you get it...
> YES, it's annoying, NO, it's not a bug.


Yes it is a bug its not supposed to happen so it is a glitch/bug.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Says the guy with atrocious grammar and capitalization skills.
> If you don't like it, don't play... I guarantee you the server won't miss the one missing player...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong someone, but in server setup, you can either have it to where people can queue OR where it will lock @ full population and not allow it.
> It's a setting, and not a general thing...


No it is a problem with battlelog they are trying to fix it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Still buggy, yes, but that's to be expected.
> No one's going to play COD on the PC, and BF4 is tripe on consoles, so since this is a PC GAMING thread, I'll just say that there's no reason to compare the two since the sale audience should not be the same, no matter what the marketing at EA say...
> 
> *ALSO; If your hit detection is bad, check your mouse, keyboard, network, graphics, and overall system latency before blaming it on the game.*
> 
> The crash-to-whitescreen and server-side disconnects? Yeah... that stuff's annoying as heck though.........
> 
> Thanks - T


If you bothered to read a little bit above you in the thread you'll find out 2-3 other people have posted the exact same problem. The only common thing between us is the game.


----------



## iARDAs

Loving it


----------



## Bender24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> Are you using afterburner or precision X? If you use precision X, try enabling K-Boost in the Voltage options...once I did that on my Sli 660Ti's, it's been smooth gameplay


I'm running precision X - Haven't tried enabling K-Boost but I definitely will. As a side note, I updated/re-installed DirectX 11 through the Battlefield 4 game folder, repaired install, and enabled V-Sync, and FRAPS now shows that I get a near-constant 60fps on a 60hz with everything on Ultra but deferred on 2xMSAA and Post on High (which I was nowhere close to before I tried these steps).

In multiplayer, the game runs almost as smooth as butter - any issues I'm chalking up to my refresh rate or the servers. However - even with FRAPS showing 60fps - I get significant stuttering in Single Player. Just played through the USS Titan segment and it was pretty rough. Hoping it's on their end!


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> I wish people would stop saying that... It's not a loop, it's just a flash / swap of the same info so you get it...
> YES, it's annoying, NO, it's not a bug.
> 
> Says the guy with atrocious grammar and capitalization skills.
> If you don't like it, don't play... I guarantee you the server won't miss the one missing player...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong someone, but in server setup, you can either have it to where people can queue OR where it will lock @ full population and not allow it.
> It's a setting, and not a general thing...
> 
> Still buggy, yes, but that's to be expected.
> No one's going to play COD on the PC, and BF4 is tripe on consoles, so since this is a PC GAMING thread, I'll just say that there's no reason to compare the two since the sale audience should not be the same, no matter what the marketing at EA say...
> 
> ALSO; If your hit detection is bad, check your mouse, keyboard, network, graphics, and overall system latency before blaming it on the game.
> 
> The crash-to-whitescreen and server-side disconnects? Yeah... that stuff's annoying as heck though.........
> 
> Thanks - T


I have played BFV, BF2 BC2 BF3 and BF4. Client Side server side hit detection doesn't matter the hit detection has always been bad in BF games. I don't even have anywhere near the issues with hit detection as some people do but it's still pretty obvious it's not good.


----------



## Ghost23

Hey guys, got a 677mb update, any logs?


----------



## MME1122

Fixed vsync issues with nvidia inspector, I set force on and adaptive. I believe I have it off in game. Will adaptive still work or should I leave the vsync setting to off and just use the adaptive setting?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> Hey guys, got a 677mb update, any logs?


That went live a couple of days ago.

Still no release notes


----------



## iARDAs

Puffff

Stupid server rules with hardcore teamkills and auto kick.

I got an Anti Tank Mine destroying a tank and killing unfortunate teammates and I get kicked.

Stupid rule is stupid.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Puffff
> 
> Stupid server rules with hardcore teamkills and auto kick.
> 
> I got an Anti Tank Mine destroying a tank and killing unfortunate teammates and I get kicked.
> 
> Stupid rule is stupid.


Join another server.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Join another server.


Seems to be the case.

Do you guys have a BF4 server yet?


----------



## dejahboi

Seems like there was a hot fix. There's a little "up" arrow when i kill or acquired any points lol


----------



## wrigleyvillain

First crashes last night, for the record. Due to "server maintenance" performed yest maybe?

And, btw, while comments like his annoy me too it's not really cool to dis someone's grammar etc when english is very likely not their first language.


----------



## phinexswarm71

my frame drops with this game managed to convience me to upgrade to win 8
2013-11-01 01:28:01 - bf4
Frames: 15157 - Time: 300000ms - Avg: 50.523 - Min: 6 - Max: 63

the frame gains by win 8 from win 7 i understood are somewhere between 10-20fps in most cases,and some are even 50%,are u guys agree upon that???,im still not certain if its worth it


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dejahboi*
> 
> Seems like there was a hot fix. There's a little "up" arrow when i kill or acquired any points lol


That's because you're using an XP Boost









Btw you guys, what ports should I be forwarding in my Router for Battlefield 4? the same ones as with Battlefield 3?


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> First crashes last night, for the record. Due to "server maintenance" performed yest maybe?
> 
> And, btw, while comments like his annoy me too it's not really cool to dis someone's grammar etc when english is very likely not their first language.


+1

Wrigley, did you see the fire the other night at Roadhouse 66? Looked to be pretty big.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> I'll ask again, anybody know how to disable windowed mode? I obviously enabled full screen in setting but it doesn't stick. I'd tried repairing, I'm fixing to refresh Windows for this stupid ass problem.
> 
> tappin from the Nexus 4


have you hit ALT+Enter

Just unlocked the compact 45 best pistol eVAR


----------



## gatornation240

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustacap22*
> 
> Who is playing BF4 on eyefinity???? Having crashes when trying to play . Re-installed DX11 already. Using 13.11 beta 7 drivers.


Getting CTDs here, mainly "Battlefield 4 has "Stopped working" I'm on 13.11B8 3x1 eyefinity crashes 20-30 mins into every game


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> my frame drops with this game managed to convience me to upgrade to win 8
> 2013-11-01 01:28:01 - bf4
> Frames: 15157 - Time: 300000ms - Avg: 50.523 - Min: 6 - Max: 63
> 
> the frame gains by win 8 from win 7 i understood are somewhere between 10-20fps in most cases,and some are even 50%,are u guys agree upon that???,im still not certain if its worth it


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Anyone get 1 shot killed by a p226¿? I did this morning. So dumb, 100% health and 1 shotted by a noon pistol, I heard some ppl in chat said its a bug...


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Anyone get 1 shot killed by a p226¿? I did this morning. So dumb, 100% health and 1 shotted by a noon pistol, I heard some ppl in chat said its a bug...


it happens, I want to say they have varying damage so sometimes it'll be a one shot headshot, sometimes two, I cannot confirm this though.


----------



## gunshyb

Finally created an account after lurking for a long time and thought i drop in and say hello. Games seems to be running great for me.. GTX770 4770k @1080p Mix of High and Ultra (>80 FPS).

add me if your playing

origin - gunshyb


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> The reason I'm not liking the VoIP is cos I play it with a few mates from the real world and we don't want to have to hold down a key every time we want to just talk. Its fine for actual teamwork but when you just want to have a chilled game with mates it sucks. We have resorted to using bf3's ESN sonar chat thing.


Yes, I would like to see an option to have always on/mute as well as voice level activation cutoff like in teamspeak.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dejahboi*
> 
> Seems like there was a hot fix. There's a little "up" arrow when i kill or acquired any points lol
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you're using an XP Boost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw you guys, what ports should I be forwarding in my Router for Battlefield 4? the same ones as with Battlefield 3?
Click to expand...

I never fwded any ports for BF3?


----------



## PF85

Still crashing. Piece of crap.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Yes, I would like to see an option to have always on/mute as well as voice level activation cutoff like in teamspeak.
> I never fwded any ports for BF3?


Here: https://help.ea.com/article/online-ports-for-battlefield-3


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatornation240*
> 
> Getting CTDs here, mainly "Battlefield 4 has "Stopped working" I'm on 13.11B8 3x1 eyefinity crashes 20-30 mins into every game


Same here bro - it's annoying.

I've completely wiped my video drivers with a tool, and reinstalled the latest beta. I've updated windows, all other drivers, updated punkbuster, directx etc.

The game is amazing except for when you are on a serious roll and then just before the game ends you CTD.


----------



## PF85

http://bf4central.com/2013/10/battlefield-4-unplayable-pc/

I gotta agree. I wouldnt recommend BF4 in its current state, to anyone.


----------



## gatornation240

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Same here bro - it's annoying.
> 
> I've completely wiped my video drivers with a tool, and reinstalled the latest beta. I've updated windows, all other drivers, updated punkbuster, directx etc.
> 
> The game is amazing except for when you are on a serious roll and then just before the game ends you CTD.


Yeah i don't think It's on our end, so many threads on EA's forums right now with the same issues ( http://answers.ea.com/t5/Battlefield-4/Battlefield-4-keeps-crashing-on-PC/td-p/1724995 ), and apparently BF4 has a memory leak as well: http://answers.ea.com/t5/Battlefield-4/BF4-PC-Memory-leaking-94-Memory-usage-with-12GB/td-p/1731447


----------



## Seressa

Im still trapped at work, waiting to go home and play.....


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PF85*
> 
> Still crashing. Piece of crap.


Why people acting brand new, nothing new for brand new games? Buggyfield is still fresh and there should be fixes coming soon.


----------



## scutzi128

It does credit crash every now and then but to say its unplayable is an overstatement to be sure.


----------



## PF85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> It does credit crash every now and then but to say its unplayable is an overstatement to be sure.


I've played 3 games without crashing. Out of 40 different servers/games.


----------



## bluedevil

AMD Catalyst 13.11 Beta 8 is available. Should fix alot of the crashing.

http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Windows+7+-+64


----------



## scutzi128

It's prolly your pc then because no one I've played with has had nearly that many crashes.


----------



## PF85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> It's prolly your pc then because no one I've played with has had nearly that many crashes.


My brother and one of my friends are doing the same.


----------



## Clukos

Damn, this crashing is getting on my nerves, i can't complete a single game without it crashing. Back to BF3 till this gets fixed... I am running on windows 8.1 with the latest drivers by the way and the system is rock solid stable except for BF4 :|


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> AMD Catalyst 13.11 Beta 8 is available. Should fix alot of the crashing.
> 
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Windows+7+-+64


Thanks for that, but that only fixes the "Red Screen of Death" crash people have been seeing when a new map is loading under Windows 8.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I've only experienced a handful of crashes, however, I can confidently say that this is my favorite game. Granted its still new, it is so much fun to play and I can't wait to get home to play it everyday after work...I'm throughly impressed and I'd say my money has been well spent for some good fun and entertainment.


----------



## theturbofd

So I made this video




And got messages saying I don't know what I'm talking about and that I should play more. So today levelcap makes the same video saying the same thing I said and everyone praises him -_-


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Looking for a program to monitor GPU temps and usage on screen. Any options?

Ive tried after burner and precision X


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> So I made this video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And got messages saying I don't know what I'm talking about and that I should play more. So today levelcap makes the same video saying the same thing I said and everyone praises him -_-


Meh, your video is good, ignore the hate.

It is because he is Ginger, remember that!


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> Looking for a program to monitor GPU temps and usage on screen. Any options?
> 
> Ive tried after burner and precision X


Don't know of any programs but you can use that app for Android and IOS that came out not too long ago.
Works great if you need to monitor your system.

ROCCAT - POWER GRID


----------



## 7stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> Don't know of any programs but you can use that app for Android and IOS that came out not too long ago.
> Works great if you need to monitor your system.
> 
> ROCCAT - POWER GRID


what Android and IOS have to do here?


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7stars*
> 
> what Android and IOS have to do here?


You can monitor your system on your phone


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> So I made this video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And got messages saying I don't know what I'm talking about and that I should play more. So today levelcap makes the same video saying the same thing I said and everyone praises him -_-


didn't watch the video - stuck at work

but people are just stupid. I had to un-sub from all the BF3 youtubers. They all come off as know it alls now, yet they don't (don't get me started on how little they understand PC tech or their preception of "high end audio" being AD700's, ughhhhh) - yet people follow them so blindly it's pathetic. so many of them are completely incapable of thinking for themselves


----------



## Sadmoto

Is it just me or is the "repair install" option greyed out on origin?








lets hope their fixing something so we will all have to repair~

I've noticed a lot of server lag today which I think may be the cause of my stuttering I get at times.

And I've been getting random fps drops when I started using beta8 drivers, I wasn't getting them with beta 6 but I was getting the crashes on map changes which are now gone.

So who thinks which map is the laggiest? from what I've played I get the lowest frames from Zavod311 64P CQL when flying or mainly when I have the two center buildings on my screen and everything behind it. I get a steady 30-50 but I've seen dips into the 20 when lots of things are going on at once, rest of the maps I rarely go under 30fps, ultra settings, 4x msaa, 90Fov, 100% Res scale.

Who also thinks Golmund railway is what armorshield should of been?







Railway is one of my favorite maps, and thankfully its one of the map that runs the best and I rarely go under 40fps.


----------



## bustacap22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatornation240*
> 
> Getting CTDs here, mainly "Battlefield 4 has "Stopped working" I'm on 13.11B8 3x1 eyefinity crashes 20-30 mins into every game


Ya, I can play game with 1 monitor. The error I get is a Directx error that states "conflict with command" Both GPU/CPU are at stock settings. Eyefinity works on Batman Arkham Origins, Bioshock Infinite, BF3, Crysis 3 etc etc. Also, I see ppl posting youtube vids of BF4 on eyefinity but for the most part its the Beta version. It seems that there a few if any on this thread that has yet to comment if they are playing BF4 on eyefinity.


----------



## Grindhouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Is it just me or is the "repair install" option greyed out on origin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets hope their fixing something so we will all have to repair~
> 
> I've noticed a lot of server lag today which I think may be the cause of my stuttering I get at times.
> 
> And I've been getting random fps drops when I started using beta8 drivers, I wasn't getting them with beta 6 but I was getting the crashes on map changes which are now gone.
> 
> So who thinks which map is the laggiest? from what I've played I get the lowest frames from Zavod311 64P CQL when flying or mainly when I have the two center buildings on my screen and everything behind it. I get a steady 30-50 but I've seen dips into the 20 when lots of things are going on at once, rest of the maps I rarely go under 30fps, ultra settings, 4x msaa, 90Fov, 100% Res scale.
> 
> Who also thinks Golmund railway is what armorshield should of been?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Railway is one of my favorite maps, and thankfully its one of the map that runs the best and I rarely go under 40fps.


For me it's ''siege of shangain'' that stress my PC the most. I think i average about 100-110 fps, but i dip to 90fps and 80fps sometimes.

I never dip that low in the other maps. I never go under 100fps in the other maps.

1920/1080p, 120Hz
Ultra, AA 2X, HBAO.
resolution scale 100%


----------



## Blackops_2

About to try it on my backup rig after the driver updates. Those running older systems such as this one i'll post my results.

Don't have a good feeling about it though, just don't see it running well on this.

Q9550 @ 3.4
4gb of DDR2 400 4-4-4-12/2T
GTX 470 @ 700/1750


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Join another server.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be the case.
> 
> Do you guys have a BF4 server yet?
Click to expand...

@iARDAs
We certainly do









http://www.overclock.net/t/1438373/overclock-net-battlefield-4-server-live

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> Looking for a program to monitor GPU temps and usage on screen. Any options?
> 
> Ive tried after burner and precision X


Playclaw

http://www.playclaw.com/


----------



## Blackops_2

Well kind of playable on low but i get horrid FPS dips sometimes.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dejahboi*
> 
> Seems like there was a hot fix. There's a little "up" arrow when i kill or acquired any points lol


I think that appears after you activate a booster


----------



## Jack Mac

BF4 runs great for me, appears that I'm getting more FPS in it than I got in BF3 but it still doesn't feel as smooth and I'm not yet as comfortable with BF4 as I was with BF3. In BF3 I could get away with more and I was a much more confident player and I actually felt like I could make an impact on the outcome of a game by myself or with a friend of mine, yet I feel utterly useless in BF4. I have no idea what I'm doing wrong, I have a lower KD/R in BF4 and I'm just not having as great a time in BF4 as I did in BF3. Any tips/ideas?


----------



## Clukos

Do we have any official statement on the crashing? Like an ETA for a fix or update?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Do we have any official statement on the crashing? Like an ETA for a fix or update?


Did you update to the 13.11 beta 8s? Are you OC'd?

First thing I did was take off any OC I had, updated to 13.11 beta 8, and now ever since I did, I have had tons less issues.


----------



## BradleyW

Can anyone get SweetFX to work for this game in Windows 8.1? It works for other games via RadeonPro.


----------



## Mbalmer

Anyone found a good map that won't be full of recon class? Half the matches I play the map is divided in half and people are just camping and shooting from across the map. Locker seems to be a giant bottleneck for me every time I play. My favorite map in BF3 was Canals, because spawns were going all over the place and it was close but not to close.


----------



## mboner1

Well after playing a decent session with friends tonight and struggling along, we discovered this is much Much MUCH more team based than bf3. There are just so many directions and heights you can be shot from that you really need to travel in 3's or more just to cover your bums and have a chance of figuring out where the shots are coming from. Once we started working as a team we improved massively. Game is even better now. Loving it... maybe a little too much, Logged 25hrs already lol.


----------



## Sadmoto

More dog sitting for me so I won't be able to play bugfest4 on frank 2.0.
I will be attempting to play on my roommates old amd dual core laptop, tonight so specs and potentially benchs to come tonight while I sit in a strangers house and get paid for it.









I'm loving defuse, when I can even play it, it's still so bugged but when it's cleared up I want to get a squad that will play competitively








Regardless of gametype I want to put together a squad that plays together, I'm tired of playing with randoms and I want a reason to use my mic.


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> Anyone found a good map that won't be full of recon class? Half the matches I play the map is divided in half and people are just camping and shooting from across the map. Locker seems to be a giant bottleneck for me every time I play. My favorite map in BF3 was Canals, because spawns were going all over the place and it was close but not to close.


I switched from conquest to obliteration and there seems to be far less sniping and more movement rather than camping a point. The matches can last a LONG time though


----------



## Amhro

anyone watched europe vs usa showdown? at the end they showed operation metro and then all four maps from second assault








metro looks like in bf3 alpha/beta


----------



## CalinTM

Anyone has some console commands for water quality, to reduce it....


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> Anyone found a good map that won't be full of recon class? Half the matches I play the map is divided in half and people are just camping and shooting from across the map. Locker seems to be a giant bottleneck for me every time I play. My favorite map in BF3 was Canals, because spawns were going all over the place and it was close but not to close.
> 
> 
> 
> I switched from conquest to obliteration and there seems to be far less sniping and more movement rather than camping a point. The matches can last a LONG time though
Click to expand...

i really really like obliteration


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> anyone watched europe vs usa showdown? at the end they showed operation metro and then all four maps from second assault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> metro looks like in bf3 alpha/beta


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Damn, this crashing is getting on my nerves, i can't complete a single game without it crashing. Back to BF3 till this gets fixed... I am running on windows 8.1 with the latest drivers by the way and the system is rock solid stable except for BF4 :|


Are people with AMD cards the only ones crashing a lot? I've had a few crashes every now and then (BF4 has stopped working error message), but really not THAT many.


----------



## Amhro




----------



## XKaan

I get it once every 2 or 3 matches....

Just noticed this on Battlelog:

NOTICE: WE ARE CURRENTLY ROLLING OUT NEW GAME SERVERS TO ADDRESS STABILITY ISSUES, WHILE SERVERS ARE UPDATED YOU MIGHT BE DISCONNECTED FROM YOUR CURRENT GAME


----------



## Baasha

The first (true) 4K video of BF4 completely maxed out!









*Make sure to watch it Fullscreen and in "Original" setting for full 4K madness!


----------



## skupples

So, lot's of people camping around as Recon I take it? Still trying to figure out to buy or not to buy. I use to be a hardcore sniper, but it got old after awhile. Now it seem's like all these game's are overwhelmed with campers. Some times to the point where the matches suffer heavily from it. With low over all kill' n such.


----------



## IAmDay

Club can't handle us. My friend and I just got banned from a server for going 28-0 and 36-1 LOL. GG


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> The first (true) 4K video of BF4 completely maxed out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Make sure to watch it Fullscreen and in "Original" setting for full 4K madness!


That texture pop in holy crap


----------



## DigitalSavior

Finally picked up Battlefield 4 up before work along with premium. Cannot wait to start playing. I enjoyed beta immensely.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Club can't handle us. My friend and I just got banned from a server for going 28-0 and 36-1 LOL. GG


Hacks? Keep it up and FairFight will nail you both.


----------



## ntherblast

Second Assault releases nov 22 for xbox one? What about pc and ps4....

Also the flash hider says it doe not effect accuracy in game and viewing the stats with/without it on they don't change but bf4central states otherwise....

http://bf4central.com/battlefield-4-flash-hider/

Who should I believe?


----------



## james8

DICE's updating the servers. be patient soldiers


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Second Assault releases nov 22 for xbox one? What about pc and ps4....
> 
> Also the flash hider says it doe not effect accuracy in game and viewing the stats with/without it on they don't change but bf4central states otherwise....
> 
> http://bf4central.com/battlefield-4-flash-hider/
> 
> Who should I believe?


symthic is the place to check they have all the stats with attachments


----------



## syn17

If I get a 270x and an i5 3470/4570 then will I be able to play the multiplayer on high settings in full HD with 55-60ish frames, or will the CPU cause bottlenecking? Some reviews say it will and some don't...

http://www.techspot.com/review/734-battlefield-4-benchmarks/page6.html this says that no bottlenecking occurs and that the frames stay the same for most good cpus like the 3470

http://www.bf4blog.com/battlefield-4-retail-gpu-cpu-benchmarks/ this seems like it's saying that the cpu matters and gives a performance increase

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/70016-battlefield-4-official-release-benchmarks-nvidia-amd/page-4 and this one also says that cpu overclocking is giving much better performance...


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Hacks? Keep it up and FairFight will nail you both.


Yep we use the new Yolobot.ex3 and Swagaim_rar.zip for our amazing scores //


----------



## Amhro




----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*


Spoody pls.
Second Assault looks nice except for Firestorm, no idea what possessed them to bring that god awful map back over plenty of other good candidates like Bazaar, Seine, any of the other Karkand maps, etc.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> DICE's updating the servers. be patient soldiers


One step forward three steps back, as usual.

They are bringing Firestorm back for a reason. If it wasn't popular they wouldn't be doing it. I enjoyed it for the tanking as did many others.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syn17*
> 
> If I get a 270x and an i5 3470/4570 then will I be able to play the multiplayer on high settings in full HD with 55-60ish frames, or will the CPU cause bottlenecking? Some reviews say it will and some don't...
> 
> http://www.techspot.com/review/734-battlefield-4-benchmarks/page6.html this says that no bottlenecking occurs and that the frames stay the same for most good cpus like the 3470
> 
> http://www.bf4blog.com/battlefield-4-retail-gpu-cpu-benchmarks/ this seems like it's saying that the cpu matters and gives a performance increase
> 
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/70016-battlefield-4-official-release-benchmarks-nvidia-amd/page-4 and this one also says that cpu overclocking is giving much better performance...


Why not get a 280x and an 2500k? They're still beasts of CPUs


----------



## syn17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Why not get a 280x and an 2500k? They're still beasts of CPUs


I'm on a pretty tight budget, and that's probably the best I can afford. But back to my original question, will it be able to handle bf4 multiplayer on high settings in full HD with 55-60fps?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> I wish people would stop saying that... It's not a loop, it's just a flash / swap of the same info so you get it...
> YES, it's annoying, NO, it's not a bug.
> Thanks - T


Getting:
CONGRATULATIONS you reached Level 1 with the "rank" coming up at the top of your screen 8 bloody times is NOT a bug?
I guess if there are QC testers at EA like you, that's probably why the game is broken lol.

To give you an exampl of the type of people that are employed:
I went to the gadget show today:
ABSOLUTELY HUGE BF4 booth.

2 things:
1. They were being played on Xbox360s on 32-42" Samsung TV's from less than 2m away.
2. The staff had absolutely NO IDEA of ANYTHING about the game.
Yet were wearing BF4 shirts and were in charge of the whole operation there. I talked to at least 5 people there. NONE of them had even played BF3 let alone tried BF4. They didn't even know the dam controls.

This is the feeling I have of EA. They don't play/test their own things.

There were a lot of problems in the BETA - that DID get sorted out, but other things that they really should have sorted out.
Unacceptable for a game to be crashing every other game, maybe back in 2007 it was acceptable. But in 2013, I refuse to accept it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> So I made this video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And got messages saying I don't know what I'm talking about and that I should play more. So today levelcap makes the same video saying the same thing I said and everyone praises him -_-


Don't worry - loads of fanboys.
Let's not forget vehicle cap camps in...well the name says it all









You keep doing what you're doing as you're awesome at it.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syn17*
> 
> I'm on a pretty tight budget, and that's probably the best I can afford. But back to my original question, will it be able to handle bf4 multiplayer on high settings in full HD with 55-60fps?


What res? The 270x gets around 35 fps with 4x msaa at 1080p on ultra so most likely you can hit 55-60 fps if you go to high and maybe 2x msaa?


----------



## iARDAs

The game freezing, audio looping problem is becoming a real nuisance.

It is a spread issuer and many users at EA forums are experiencing the same issue.

What about OCNers?


----------



## Sadmoto

I took a 2nd look at these laptop specs and I'm not going to bother, I don't want to risk installing it here and then it not work on my desktop at home.

AMD Athlon II Dual core 2.0Ghz
RSM880M 400GPU clock/ 400Mem 256mb DDR2 Vram
3gb DDR2 Ram

I don't even think I have enough vram to run the game on 400x600, low with 20% res scale









it'll give me a break from the bugs, maybe they will have another patch when I get home









So far Im liking the MP I cannot figure out some of the levolution for some maps or they just feel sorta pointless,

Whats the point of the dam breaking in lancag since its not near any objective and from what I can tell, isnt really a game changer.

I also cant find the main levolution for dawnbreaker and zavod 311 and was curious on what it was, Ive found the rest of em but the only one that really catches my attention is flood zone


----------



## $ilent

anyone else getting really bad rubber banding


----------



## MME1122

Game just updated, any notes on the patch?


----------



## james8

great the M16A3, my most hated gun of BF3, is back in the form of the M416 in BF4 now?

every noob and their father is going to use it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> great the M16A3, my most hated gun of BF3, is back in the form of the M416 in BF4 now?
> every noob and their father is going to use it.


haha yup - my thoughts exactly!


----------



## iARDAs

Nothing wrong with using those guns guys.

A person does not have to prove himself as being extra hardcore by not opting for m416 or any other weapon.

Dealing with it is the only solution.


----------



## Panzerfury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> The game freezing, audio looping problem is becoming a real nuisance.
> 
> It is a spread issuer and many users at EA forums are experiencing the same issue.
> 
> What about OCNers?


Getting a lot of freezing and sound looping atm. I was able to play it yesterday though without too many problems. Only a very few BF4 has stopped working. But tonight every game freezes ._.


----------



## XKaan

Having access to a carbine as Engineer changes the whole class. The PDW you start with is horrible at any kind of range.

Also, loving the shotguns!


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MME1122*
> 
> Game just updated, any notes on the patch?


how big was it


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> great the M16A3, my most hated gun of BF3, is back in the form of the M416 in BF4 now?
> every noob and their father is going to use it.


I'll definitely use it if it gets that much hate. Being that level 100 with the M16A3 was so much fun.


----------



## james8

used G3A3 in BF3  best gun ever love that gun. not even in BF4 

is the campaign playable or is it still super buggy?


----------



## MerkageTurk

how do i get commander mode on android??


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panzerfury*
> 
> Getting a lot of freezing and sound looping atm. I was able to play it yesterday though without too many problems. Only a very few BF4 has stopped working. But tonight every game freezes ._.


I am hoping Dice fixes the issue. Both AMD and Nvidia GPUs are having this problem. Irritating problem which makes me remember 1 thing

* Unfortunately never buy a game at launch date. Even if you do expect it to perform normal only few weeks or a month later.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> how do i get commander mode on android??


unsure, you need to be level 10 soldier though I know that much


----------



## Azuredragon1

is BF4 Vsync bugged? when i enable it, it caps at 40 FPS and i get massive FPS stutter.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azuredragon1*
> 
> is BF4 Vsync bugged? when i enable it, it caps at 40 FPS and i get massive FPS stutter.


Mine plays fine with vsync on so smooth compared to with it off.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> how do i get commander mode on android??


Tablet support will be added later this month.


----------



## Schwarz

Hit registration felt improved compared to BF3 during the beta, now it feels worse than BF3.

Sucks.


----------



## $ilent

sniping is wors, its so uneven its not possible to build any kind of skill


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> sniping is wors, its so uneven its not possible to build any kind of skill


Not trying to be rude, but maybe it's the player who is at fault here?


----------



## syn17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> What res? The 270x gets around 35 fps with 4x msaa at 1080p on ultra so most likely you can hit 55-60 fps if you go to high and maybe 2x msaa?


Yeah, 1080p and thanks, I'll probably build my rig with the 4570 or 3470 and a 270x


----------



## hotwheels1997

Holy crap!!!! "Outcome" is the best program i've ever used. It removes Origin and you play the game just by itself.No problems in online or campaign.Surprisingly,it raised my frames a bit.
I use it because of that and because it allows me to make my russian copy in english and DAMN,isn't the game 10 times more immersive when you can understand what they're saying!!!!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Not trying to be rude, but maybe it's the player who is at fault here?


No, its definitely the game. Twice tonight ive shot someone with sniper, theyve actually flinched but not taken any damage. This is on HC.


----------



## ntherblast

Is it better to have network smoothing factor at 0% or 100%. I play on servers with a ping of 5ms-30ms


----------



## gtMaria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> sniping is wors, its so uneven its not possible to build any kind of skill


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Not trying to be rude, but maybe it's the player who is at fault here?


I'll have to say sniping at long distances is a bit difficult. But if I may suggest get the PLD and snipe on rooftops and Aim just a bit below the person you are trying to kill.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> No, its definitely the game. Twice tonight ive shot someone with sniper, theyve actually flinched but not taken any damage. This is on HC.


Yes, it seems like that. But It looks you need to hit twice unless it is headshot or neckshot depending on the range


----------



## zenn84

Maybe just me, but while playing Obliteration.
Operation Locker reminds me of the Alien 3 movie; Fiorina 161 Class C Work Correctional Unit.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Not trying to be rude, but maybe it's the player who is at fault here?


Nope,sniping is VERY broken at the mo............


----------



## Brulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azuredragon1*
> 
> is BF4 Vsync bugged? when i enable it, it caps at 40 FPS and i get massive FPS stutter.


Yea something is suss about the vsync, mine caps at what feels like 30 fps in game with vsync but only if I'm using xfire without xfire the game feels like its running at 60 fps... So far a single 7950 has been enough


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Not trying to be rude, but maybe it's the player who is at fault here?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope,sniping is VERY broken at the mo............
Click to expand...

does he have bullet trails turned off somehow?


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> does he have bullet trails turned off somehow?


i can confirm this glitch I've experienced it personally, and no, I can see bullet trails in that video just fine.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Man utterly hating the game.
WHAT HAVE THEY BLOODY DONE WITH THE RELOAD TIMES OF THE RPGS!?!?!?!
0.1seconds to reload!?

More benches:
2013-11-01 02:02:13 - bf4
Frames: 16868 - Time: 208886ms - Avg: 80.752 - Min: 23 - Max: 168

2013-11-01 02:06:30 - bf4
Frames: 24515 - Time: 401515ms - Avg: 61.056 - Min: 32 - Max: 102

2013-11-01 02:20:42 - bf4
Frames: 5816 - Time: 95831ms - Avg: 60.690 - Min: 27 - Max: 81

2013-11-01 23:14:12 - bf4
Frames: 29951 - Time: 428551ms - Avg: 69.889 - Min: 32 - Max: 145

2013-11-01 23:24:10 - bf4
Frames: 82714 - Time: 1237837ms - Avg: 66.821 - Min: 16 - Max: 190


----------



## 12Cores

This game looks amazing, to me this is a much better game than bf3. This game is the reason why we build these machines.


----------



## $ilent

To be honest these graphics are the best ive ever seen. The maps are beautful and thankfully the gun sound amazing...the snipers sound awesome


----------



## Foxrun

They really need to fix the team balance, out of the 20+ matches Ive played only 2 have been even


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> Nope,sniping is VERY broken at the mo............


Sniping doesn't look broken to me. All I saw was someone trying to be a quickscope COD noob and failing. I don't get this glitch if I ADS for more than a second or two instead of just trying to quickscope everything. Seems real to me cause you aren't gonna get that accuracy quickscoping IRL

tl:dr, if you want to quickscope, you should have bought ghosts instead


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm hitting solid 60FPS - graphically really nice.
Gameplay wise - utterly hating it right now.


----------



## Ricofizz

I believe they're doing some server updates right now, don't know of any other fixes. It'll maybe be a week or longer


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm hitting solid 60FPS - graphically really nice.
> Gameplay wise - utterly hating it right now.


Just gotta keep at it. I was hating sniping just 30 mins ago, but now ive unlocked the badass m40a5 with acog and pull barrel im owning.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Just gotta keep at it. I was hating sniping just 30 mins ago, but now ive unlocked the badass m40a5 with acog and pull barrel im owning.


True, if you see the spots where people are coming, you can hard scope all day long and rack up kills


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Operation locker - LOL wow...COD v10?


----------



## 352227

I want to set up Battlescreen on my galaxy s4 Android - can't seem to get the map up, any ideas?

Also if I try it with my old laptop it says I need a plugin, but what one?


----------



## ntherblast

What's the closest gun I can get to the l86a2 in bf3 for bf4?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Man utterly hating the game.
> WHAT HAVE THEY BLOODY DONE WITH THE RELOAD TIMES OF THE RPGS!?!?!?!
> 0.1seconds to reload!?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm hitting solid 60FPS - graphically really nice.
> Gameplay wise - utterly hating it right now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Operation locker - LOL wow...COD v10?


----------



## 8-Ball

I am not sure how you guys with similar cards like mine are getting a constant 60FPS.

I am struggling right now with like 45-60fps range, sometimes 70 when there isn't very much on the screen. Ultra preset.

I tried overclocking my CPU and GPU and that's all I get.

Even if I turn the settings to low/medium I get similar frames. Could this be a driver issue or hardware?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8-Ball*
> 
> I am not sure how you guys with similar cards like mine are getting a constant 60FPS.
> 
> I am struggling right now with like 45-60fps range, sometimes 70 when there isn't very much on the screen. Ultra preset.
> 
> I tried overclocking my CPU and GPU and that's all I get.
> 
> Even if I turn the settings to low/medium I get similar frames. Could this be a driver issue or hardware?


Windows 8


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Windows 8


.1


----------



## Crowe98

Finally came today.




*Sorry for the terrible quality, my iPhone 4 camera sucks.*


----------



## themasterpiece1

It's non stop crashing for me. Have the latest drivers for everything. Using SLI 580 non OC.


----------



## ntherblast

They actually put stuff in the physical copies other than the disc?


----------



## 8-Ball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> .1


The OS really making that huge of a difference though? A constant 60FPS with the same hardware give or take as mine, yet with Win 8.1? That's a bold statement to make.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*


Yes I would. Where's the delivery?
Shame on you.


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8-Ball*
> 
> I am not sure how you guys with similar cards like mine are getting a constant 60FPS.
> 
> I am struggling right now with like 45-60fps range, sometimes 70 when there isn't very much on the screen. Ultra preset.
> 
> I tried overclocking my CPU and GPU and that's all I get.
> 
> Even if I turn the settings to low/medium I get similar frames. Could this be a driver issue or hardware?


Try to get your card running at 1200mhz or higher and pick up windows 8 64 bit. The 7970 is more than enough to maul this game at 1080p 4xMSAA, good luck.


----------



## cyanmcleod

so any idea what is going on with the servers? they are still crashing on me and my friends all the time. it seems about once an hour or so. really sucks, i think i will put this on the shelf for a few weeks and come back after a few patches :-/


----------



## mr1hm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*
> 
> so any idea what is going on with the servers? they are still crashing on me and my friends all the time. it seems about once an hour or so. really sucks, i think i will put this on the shelf for a few weeks and come back after a few patches :-/


think they are releasing new servers @ 8:00 CET (3 AM EDT) and some servers may go down. there was an announcement at the main page of battlelog, maybe they started early??


----------



## $ilent

Win 7 is more consistant than win 8 for bf4. You get higher max fps but lower fps too on 8.


----------



## Lysergix710

Yeh the server crashing and bf4 stopped working keep happening pretty much every second match, im using a 670 on 1440p and achieving 50-60 on high-ultra settings fair smooth but not getting to finish more than a two games in a row without a crash is annoying as hell


----------



## delavan

Anybody having "shimmering textures" in the game? I did have the issue on a few maps only. the next day, it's another map that does...then the shimmering one form the day before is fine...so driver issues IMHO...

I have:

Latest nvidia driver 331.62
GTX780
Win 7 x 64


----------



## mr1hm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> Anybody having "shimmering textures" in the game? I did have the issue on a few maps only. the next day, it's another map that does...then the shimmering one form the day before is fine...so driver issues IMHO...
> 
> I have:
> 
> Latest nvidia driver 331.62
> GTX780
> Win 7 x 64


had really bad flickering/shimmering issues yesterday, seems to have cleared up a bit today for me.


----------



## cyanmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> Anybody having "shimmering textures" in the game? I did have the issue on a few maps only. the next day, it's another map that does...then the shimmering one form the day before is fine...so driver issues IMHO...
> 
> I have:
> 
> Latest nvidia driver 331.62
> GTX780
> Win 7 x 64


nothing here with textures just random crashes and it takes a reboot to get back in game or server crashes.


----------



## delavan

I have less shimering than yesterday too...I just hope for the best, because with my prior card (560Ti) I had the green shimering on the BF3 winter maps for quite a long time spread over 3-4 driver updates....

Hope BF4 will get all the love it needs...

for the server crashes / game crashes, a few of my clan buddies got it today, but I've been lucky...touching wood!


----------



## RexKobra

Operation Locker + Obliteration mode is awesome! When the opposing team is moving 15+ guys your way with the bomb its all out madness. Thus far, this combo has been the most fun I've had in this game.

Obliteration in general is fun, as it keeps the game fresh and exciting, and makes you work as a team to attack or defend. Its damn near impossible to play like Rambo in this mode, as you will always encounter large clusters of enemies.

Now, I just need to finish up the singleplayer and unlock those guns....


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> No, its definitely the game. Twice tonight ive shot someone with sniper, theyve actually flinched but not taken any damage. This is on HC.


Even if there is some form of a glitch, sniping in HC shouldn't be exceedingly difficult.


----------



## cyanmcleod

so far i have yet to find a map i love. not saying they are bad but nothing has been amazing yet like. the heli seems easier to fly but the lvl of noobtube on the tighter maps is just insane. the LAW needs to get a nerf or something. most of the guns seem pretty even. the vehicles self repairing is a little lame but i can deal with it. not bad, just a few tweaks and patches and it should be great. still find myself playing 2 rounds, server crashes, load up BC2 and forgetting about BF4 lol.


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Even if there is some form of a glitch, sniping in HC shouldn't be exceedingly difficult.


Running away from someone while taking a magazine worth of ammo, hiding in a corner, and waiting for your health to regen shouldn't be that difficult either.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Sniping doesn't look broken to me. All I saw was someone trying to be a quickscope COD noob and failing. I don't get this glitch if I ADS for more than a second or two instead of just trying to quickscope everything. Seems real to me cause you aren't gonna get that accuracy quickscoping IRL
> 
> tl:dr, if you want to quickscope, you should have bought ghosts instead


I agree. All I see from that video, and from my personal experience of doing the very same thing on the testing range, is a quick-scoper being accuracy penalized for doing just that. Of course the awp-whores and cod quick scopers don't like it.

If you steady aim/hold your breath/whatever there is no accuracy penalty and impact is dead on every time.


----------



## amd655

So nothing but issues?

#Glad i never bought SWAG.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8-Ball*
> 
> I am not sure how you guys with similar cards like mine are getting a constant 60FPS.
> 
> I am struggling right now with like 45-60fps range, sometimes 70 when there isn't very much on the screen. Ultra preset.
> 
> I tried overclocking my CPU and GPU and that's all I get.
> 
> Even if I turn the settings to low/medium I get similar frames. Could this be a driver issue or hardware?


I got a 7970 as well over clocked to the max in afterburner playing at 1440p , i just have it set to custom in game with everything to ultra except msaa which is off, iget around 90fps, admittedly with drops on some maps to 55 , some maps it's more around the 70fps mark. Your frames do seem low tho unless you have 4xmsaa on. Mate with a 770 (similar card) playing at 1080p has 2xmsaa and sits around 80fps as well.


----------



## xutnubu

Is it just me or the game has horrible pop-in and LOD problems?

Can't seem to get it fixed even when I switch to Ultra.

I don't think it was that bad in BF3, you just had to switch Mesh Quality to Ultra there. Even High was ok.


----------



## Quesenek

I'm watching the BF4 showdown and the match just started: First thing I noticed was,it was really blurry and the textures were really low resolution no AA at all. The second which I do not know if it is just the video playback but it is definitely not 60 FPS by a longshot maybe 35-40 if they are lucky.
I was going into it excited to see what the console could really do but now I'm just really disappointed. If I had no reason before I'll definitely be getting the PS4 for console exclusives like rockstar games instead of the Xbone simply because microsoft can host events like this flying 64? players to the UK yet they can do nothing but produce garbage that they call a nextgen console







. They would have made it more of a awe moment if they did the PC version at 144 FPS or 4k resolution both at full ultra.

More than anything I'm mad because the nextgen consoles were supposed to push the boundaries of gaming, yet the consoles are not even out yet and the Xbone cannot even run one of the launch titles very well.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Game plays like crap, but hey it's new.... I'll give it 2 weeks. If it's still crap then i will get mad.


----------



## Timu

Is it just me or is it hard to get into a game since most crowded servers get full before I can even join.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Is it just me or is it hard to get into a game since most crowded servers get full before I can even join.


I pick a server I like and spam the join server. Eventually I get in.


----------



## jrista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Yupp, deciding factor. I won't be buying this game. Yall can keep it!


Hmm, personally I wouldn't be worried about that. I played BF3 for a while, however cheaters using aim bots that allowed them to headshot me with a pistol all the way across a map completely took the fun out of everything. EA didn't seem to do a thing about it, and why would they, when for $20 all those banned cheaters could buy another key and get right back to aimbotting (rinse, repeat, cash cow for EA.) The RAGING mass of cheaters with BF3 completely ruined the multiplayer game for me, and unless EA has done something significant to combat it, I won't be dropping one cent on BF4. I'll pick it up at a significant discount a year or two from now just to play the single player campaign, but I can't ever imagine playing multiplayer again if aimbotting or other forms of cheating are still allowed to the degree they were with BF3. [Which, honestly, is really frustrating...the multiplayer game can be really fun when everyone plays fair, I rather enjoyed private servers with my friends before they all jumped on the cheaters bandwagon... :'''( ]


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> I pick a server I like and spam the join server. Eventually I get in.


Requires too much patience for me, lol.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> I'm watching the BF4 showdown and the match just started: First thing I noticed was,it was really blurry and the textures were really low resolution no AA at all. The second which I do not know if it is just the video playback but it is definitely not 60 FPS by a longshot maybe 35-40 if they are lucky.
> I was going into it excited to see what the console could really do but now I'm just really disappointed. If I had no reason before I'll definitely be getting the PS4 for console exclusives like rockstar games instead of the Xbone simply because microsoft can host events like this flying 64? players to the UK yet they can do nothing but produce garbage that they call a nextgen console
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . They would have made it more of a awe moment if they did the PC version at 144 FPS or 4k resolution both at full ultra.
> 
> More than anything I'm mad because the nextgen consoles were supposed to push the boundaries of gaming, yet the consoles are not even out yet and the Xbone cannot even run one of the launch titles very well.


Did you watch it all ? It was really fun to watch not going to lie but both next gen is just fail.


----------



## Tatakai All

Has anyone bought the the game + premium? Cause I can't justify paying $110 bucks for a game. Maybe it's cheaper if you buy it this way instead of getting each dlc separate? I don't know but $110 seems steep! Just wondering if it's worth, as of right now I'm eying the digi deluxe version.

EDIT: What's a good place to buy BF4 on the cheap? I have a 25% off coupon from gamefly that I could use but they don't have the digi deluxe version, only the regular and premium. Also if I have BF3 premium does that make any difference for BF4 or no?


----------



## falcon26

Well I compared BF4 on Windows 7 64 bit and Windows 8.1 64 bit. And as much as I hate Windows 8, and I really do hate it. BF4 does play it seems much better on windows 8. Things just seemed smoother most of the time. No stutter not much choppiness. And things looked somehow a bit better, even though settings were the same on both systems. Can it be that DX 11.2 is that much better than 11.1 who knows but in my experience, windows 8 is the clear winner for performance over windows 7 for this game...and I really really really hate windows 8. So it really ticks me off that I have to say Windows 8 is better  Than windows 7...


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Did you watch it all ? It was really fun to watch not going to lie but both next gen is just fail.


Yeah I forget the name of the second map they played on but it looked worse than BFBC2 maps on Xbox 360. Everything looks like they took soap and blurred out the screen and already extremely low textures. Not to mention I got a headache trying to watch their 20FPS _60 FPS_ gameplay... Not really sure what I expected but it sure was more than this.
It was fun to watch all of the "Pro's" play however it seems microsoft is simply staying competitive in the nextgen because they have the money to throw at dice and EA for Battlefield and titianfall and other developers to guarantee their console looks the best even if it is as dated as the xbox 360 is.


----------



## lightsout

What app is that to get the osd? I tried 32bit to use AB but I was locked at medium quality.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Loving it.
> 
> Decided to to try 200% scaling for fun.
> 20-30 FPS @3840x2400 ultra
> 
> 
> 
> 55-70FPS at 1920x1200 ultra


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Game plays like crap, but hey it's new.... I'll give it 2 weeks. If it's still crap then i will get mad.


EA has to fix BF4 good enough by Thanksgiving, or suffer dearly.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> And, btw, while comments like his annoy me too it's not really cool to dis someone's grammar etc when english is very likely not their first language.


In Soviet Russia, spell checks you. JK


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Has anyone bought the the game + premium? Cause I can't justify paying $110 bucks for a game. Maybe it's cheaper if you buy it this way instead of getting each dlc separate? I don't know but $110 seems steep! Just wondering if it's worth, as of right now I'm eying the digi deluxe version.
> 
> EDIT: What's a good place to buy BF4 on the cheap? I have a 25% off coupon from gamefly that I could use but they don't have the digi deluxe version, only the regular and premium. Also if I have BF3 premium does that make any difference for BF4 or no?


deluxe is a complete waste, i got premium and the game for about $75 so not too bad


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> deluxe is a complete waste, i got premium and the game for about $75 so not too bad


I can't find any good deals right now, gmg deal is expired and I don't know of any others. Do you know of any others?

EDIT: I'd do $75 bucks for premium and game, is that still available somewhere? It probably isn't but I'm hoping.


----------



## KenjiS

So far enjoying it.. Only complaint is BF4 completely hates my desktop (Pretty sure its a RAM usage issue, the game seems to be a RAM hog)

Runs smooth as butter at the same settings on my laptop tho..


----------



## Crowe98

Currently playing on a XFX 6850 1GB, with a 3770k @ 4Ghz. Running on high settings, im getting just under 60FPS with 90+% of GPU usage, around 40% CPU usage, only 7 threads are being heavily taxed. Out of my 8GB of memory ~40% of it is being used.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> Currently playing on a XFX 6850 1GB, with a 3770k @ 4Ghz. Running on high settings, im getting just under 60FPS with 90+% of GPU usage, around 40% CPU usage, only 7 threads are being heavily taxed. Out of my 8GB of memory ~40% of it is being used.


In my case i fire up BF4 and its chewing up every last bit of ram, i "get" 40-60fps easily, the problem is its microstuttering and dropping when things get hectic to about 10fps, which is unplayable..

I desperately need to throw more RAM in this thing, And yes I've been saying that for a while now, Laptop has 16gb of ram + 2gb of Graphics ram, Which handles things smooth as silk and butter


----------



## calibrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Well I compared BF4 on Windows 7 64 bit and Windows 8.1 64 bit. And as much as I hate Windows 8, and I really do hate it. BF4 does play it seems much better on windows 8. Things just seemed smoother most of the time. No stutter not much choppiness. And things looked somehow a bit better, even though settings were the same on both systems. Can it be that DX 11.2 is that much better than 11.1 who knows but in my experience, windows 8 is the clear winner for performance over windows 7 for this game...and I really really really hate windows 8. So it really ticks me off that I have to say Windows 8 is better  Than windows 7...


damnit....... why??????????

i dont want to install win8 for one game.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calibrah*
> 
> damnit....... why??????????
> 
> i dont want to install win8 for one game.


If its running fine and playing smoothly as it is, then i wouldnt bother...


----------



## calibrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> If its running fine and playing smoothly as it is, then i wouldnt bother...


I get consistant 99% gpu usage but then it dips to 60 or 50 or 30 for a split second causing bad stuttering. i wonder if win 8 will fix it. i ran 8 during beta and it was way better.


----------



## TempAccount007

Three questions:

1) Should I use the supersampling setting in CCC or the resolution scaling in BF4?

2) What would be the equivalent resolution scaling in BF4 that CCC uses for supersampling?

3) Is it true that I should turn off AA if I use supersampling/resolution scaling?

Thanks for your help


----------



## CptDanko

Laugh, you think im the only one?
GO on battlelog and see how many posts people are making about the sound gltiches or just ask anyone in game.

So sit down you sound like a n00b


----------



## sew333

I got a issue with that game. On start game i have 2-5 fps. Even on low settings. What can i do?

I dont update game. Install patch maybe?


----------



## calibrah

I fixed my stuttering issues where my 99% gpu usage would drop to 50 for a split second on my 670. I installed net framework 4.5.1 and more importantly i Unparked my cores on my i7

http://www.coderbag.com/Programming-C/Disable-CPU-Core-Parking-Utility

I now get smooth gameplay without hiccups on windows 7 64 without having to switch back to windows 8. I am stoked. GPU runs at a constant 95-99% usage and does not drop anymore.


----------



## Mas

Pretty bummed.

I've been playing for most of the afternoon, and I haven't been able to play one full match from initial deployment to finish. So far I've gotten to the end of a round twice, and that's only because I came in close to the end of the round.

Lots of "Battlefield 4 has stopped working" errors. Once got a white screen and had to kill application. When not erroring out, tonnes of rubberbanding even on server with 8ms ping. Sound will randomly cut out for short patches to come back and go back out again etc.

Think I'm just going to shelve the game for a week or two and wait for them to iron things out. Too damn frustrating trying to play this game when I'm usually lucky to see a few hours of free time for gaming per week.


----------



## sew333

When i am playing on BF4.exe normal 32bit mode i got very smooth fps on Medium gameplay.

When i am play 64bit then even on low details i have 2-5 fps on start game. What now ? I am using 327.23WHQL. Install the newest one or maybe change to other windows? I have Windows 7 x64 Ultimate. For some reason game is just unplayable ( 3 fps?! ) on 64mode BF.exe.

Also i installed patch 1. Help


----------



## dmasteR

Is there any fix to the audio issue yet? Really annoying...


----------



## Zoroastrian

really jittery for me like as if my man has one and a half legs ....

Graphics settings dont seem to do anything ?

Low to Ultra hardly any difference.....weird

running 7990 and 7970 in tri fire


----------



## iARDAs

Guys I love the game. There are some bugs but and issues and they are not minor though.

Which makes me think that DICE did not have the time to fully optimize the game. They built the game for PS3, PS4, Xbox360, Xbox One and PC (for both mantle and DX)

Hence I believe they were rushed a bit and had many issues especially on the PC. I will not be playing the game much until Dice rolls out a giant patch.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> What app is that to get the osd? I tried 32bit to use AB but I was locked at medium quality.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Loving it.
> 
> Decided to to try 200% scaling for fun.
> 20-30 FPS @3840x2400 ultra
> 
> 
> 
> 55-70FPS at 1920x1200 ultra
Click to expand...

PlayClaw


----------



## Amhro

Anyone who keeps crashing, try to change your game to 32bit.


----------



## sew333

Anybody playing on 327 WHQL with good fps ?







I have 5 fps on that drivers even on lowest settings in 64bit mode. Its driver issue or not?

Edit:
Installed the newest WHQL 331.65 and now get 60 FPS ON ULTRA on 64bit mode))! So that was the drivers lol


----------



## gatornation240

Last time I preorder from EA, tricked me with Swtor should have learned my lesson, crash thread is over 100 pages, 30+ pages in last 24hrs alone: http://answers.ea.com/t5/Battlefield-4/Battlefield-4-keeps-crashing-on-PC/td-p/1724995 this is more than some small minority of ppl.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatornation240*
> 
> Last time I preorder from EA, tricked me with Swtor should have learned my lesson, crash thread is over 100 pages, 30+ pages in last 24hrs alone: http://answers.ea.com/t5/Battlefield-4/Battlefield-4-keeps-crashing-on-PC/td-p/1724995 this is more than some small minority of ppl.


I expected this based on BF3 launch. My first day was rocky but since I can usually play a few full games before any crashes. Works way better out of the box than BF3. I will take the crashes over stuck in the ground and the ******ed bugs on BF3. It will get better. I think the whole battlelog idea is awesome but not as the launcher server broweser. Wish they never did that.

What issues did you have with SWTOR, my launch was fine with that game.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I expected this based on BF3 launch. My first day was rocky but since I can usually play a few full games before any crashes. Works way better out of the box than BF3. I will take the crashes over stuck in the ground and the ******ed bugs on BF3. It will get better. I think the whole battlelog idea is awesome but not as the launcher server broweser. Wish they never did that.
> 
> What issues did you have with SWTOR, my launch was fine with that game.


This...

For me its 50/50, Works great on one computer, Crappy on the other..


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Wow, hit Detection is so bad in this game. I can't figure out if its just the sar-21 or its all weapons, but take the sar-21 out and you'll instantly know what I mean. I would say on average in the 132 rounds you carry, I think ~20/132 won't register as a hit, that's point blank, scope locked in. I seriously watch bullets fly through the players with 0 damage or registering as a hit.. I've only noticed it on the sar21 because it fires slow enough I can tell each shot isn't registering... Pretty lame IMHO.

Stat server seems glitches this morning. Says its down then I refresh and its back up. Anyone else have issues changing their player icons in chrome? I can insert objects but I can't move or edit them, and they aren't locked...


----------



## CalinTM

Anyone has something for water to reduce the quality ? Or some performance tweaks, commands ?


----------



## iARDAs

Anyone editing the loadout from the battelog and it doesnt just save or carry over?

Come on EA.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Anyone editing the loadout from the battelog and it doesnt just save or carry over?
> 
> Come on EA.


Gotta hit "save".

FYI, Battlelog is done atm.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Gotta hit "save".
> 
> FYI, Battlelog is done atm.


I hit save but nothing


----------



## maestro0428

Haven't had a chance to read through the thread yet, but gotta put in my 2 cents. I play the single player before heading to multi and I gotta say although the game is a lot of fun, its glitchy, buggy and crashes. That is disappointing for such a big budget game.


----------



## BradleyW

The hit detection was perfect on Xbox One with BF4 Beta When I played it in London on a 64 player match via LAN. Could be an issue with PC or PC and current gen console?


----------



## iARDAs

Yeah hit detection is plain terrible at times.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hit detection problems
Audio problems

Made me rage quite a few servers.


----------



## Ghost12

Not really noticed poor hit detection in general as yet, the only time it has been blatant for me is with the rex pistol both in sp and mp. The sound is annoying though constantly.


----------



## bluedevil

I have to agree that hit detection is a bit "off". I know I have killed a few people per round that I get ripped on. It will get better.









BTW Battlelog is back up.


----------



## steelkevin

Does anybody here know how to fix the HUD !?

Setting the HUD SIZE to 0% makes it good when spawned (map, ammo count, ...) but the end game, death cam, spawn screen, ... all still look like I bought the game on XBOX







.


----------



## Rogue_Apprentice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8-Ball*
> 
> The OS really making that huge of a difference though? A constant 60FPS with the same hardware give or take as mine, yet with Win 8.1? That's a bold statement to make.


Made a huge difference for me.. 7970s in Xfire


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> .. all still look like I bought the game on XBOX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## meloj17

The net code is pretty bad. It's like everyone has 250 ping. C'mon dice, step it up.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue_Apprentice*
> 
> Made a huge difference for me.. 7970s in Xfire


Supposedly the OS does make quite a big difference. In the Beta this was widely known. However, for the released game, I have only seen 1 graph from a site which I consider unreliable. The graph looked almost too good to be true. It implied a 30% increase in FPS (both minimum and maximum) by upgrading to Windows 8.1 from Windows 7. I find this very hard to believe, it just sounds like way too big of a difference to me. Anyone want to chime in on this?


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Exactly my thoughts.


Glad I'm not the only one that it bothers. It's seriously driving me crazy and preventing me from enjoying the game. I'm really trying but this crap is stupid and totally unjustified.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Exactly my thoughts.


No trust me - Xbox360 + BF4 looked horrible.
Played it for around 20mins at the Gadget show Live in London....and my god is it horrible.
They DID do some improvements graphics wise over the BETA...but it is still as shockingly bad.

I don't know what you guys are saying about the graphics, but the visuals look stunning to me.
FAR SURPASS any game I've played on the PC - visually speaking.

But back to PC:
Yeah hit detection is off - I have soothing at 10% and got killed by a guy as I went behind the wall - BF3 style.

"We've improved the netcode" BS!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> No trust me - Xbox360 + BF4 looked horrible.
> Played it for around 20mins at the Gadget show Live in London....and my god is it horrible.
> They DID do some improvements graphics wise over the BETA...but it is still as shockingly bad.
> 
> I don't know what you guys are saying about the graphics, but the visuals look stunning to me.
> FAR SURPASS any game I've played on the PC - visually speaking.
> 
> But back to PC:
> Yeah hit detection is off - I have soothing at 10% and got killed by a guy as I went behind the wall - BF3 style.
> 
> "We've improved the netcode" BS!


It's not the graphics we are complaining.

It's the HUD. It looks like a console HUD rather than a PC game HUD.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I don't know what you guys are saying about the graphics, but the visuals look stunning to me.
> FAR SURPASS any game I've played on the PC - visually speaking.


HUD = Heads Up Display.

Which is what we're talking about as explicitly said. Otherwise I agree, the game is beautiful and I would never say it looks like a console game graphic-wise. I have an xbox and unlocked all achievements on BF3. I swear to god that it looked worse than on PC set to the lowest possible settings @720p full screen on a 24" 1080p monitor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> It's not the graphics we are complaining.
> 
> It's the HUD. It looks like a console HUD rather than a PC game HUD.


I wouldn't mind it if only the HUD was the proper size and true Full HD.
Oh and I just tried making mini map bigger... Console BF3 like. It's useless because it takes up the entire screen.
And for some reason every round my map zoom (50m) resets to 100m or whatever.

EDIT: WOW ! I just realised there are no Queues Oo ! This is the game I'd planned to play for the next couple years and I'm having a really hard time loving it...


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> It's not the graphics we are complaining.
> 
> It's the HUD. It looks like a console HUD rather than a PC game HUD.


Speaking of which, can't you or should you be able to put your HUD on your smartphone during gameplay?


----------



## mtbiker033

I have played probably too much since launch lol ( rank 30) and I have gotten my fair share of "battlefield 4 has stopped working", white screen,etc.

One thing I will mention is that if you want to get the points you had during a round before a crash, do not rejoin the server until the round has ended and your battle report shows up. I had a 27,000 point round, bf4 failed close to the end of the round, my friends were in the server and were telling me how many tickets were left, it ended, got my battlereport and points!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Speaking of which, can't you or should you be able to put your HUD on your smartphone during gameplay?


I don't know but it could be interesting.

That being said I have a Windows Phone and companies support us later down the road.


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Anyone editing the loadout from the battelog and it doesnt just save or carry over?
> 
> Come on EA.


It's just horrible that i can't find the loadout for my vehicles ingame its annoying I gotta go into battlelog and change this.

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowe98

Using a 6850 on the 13.11 beta driver im getting stuttering, my gpu usage is up and down. same with the 13.9 driver aswell.


----------



## keikei

Hi Everyone,

I havent played the 64 man servers cause of crazy lag. Its been a few days, so i wanted to check it. Any improvement? Thanks.


----------



## BradleyW

Hey, I just went on the test range and if I blow up a barrel, my fps drops to 55 only when I use 4MSAA.
Any idea's on how to fix this other than disabling AA?
Using Windows 8.1 64 bit and BF4 64 bit.


----------



## Seid Dark

Great, my first permaban on BF4. This is what happens when you kill admin too many times


----------



## Thoth420

Dunno if anyone posted this or not but seems like next PC patch is Dec 4th approx. Clearly they are back seating PC for console patches which will be out sooner along with the next gen consoles which obviously need support on release.


----------



## MME1122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> how big was it


~600 MB if I remember, sorry for the late response.


----------



## keikei

Question. Do you get to keep your kill count after getting disconnected? Seems to be the theme for me this morning.


----------



## steeve21

Either the server crashes, or the game does


----------



## cyanmcleod

man i keep trying to force myself to like this game but so far it is just a big let down. i dont see any reason to keep playing this over any other FPS... please patch sooner than dec 4. game crashes, says to close in task manager, not in task manager, reboot.... getting old rebooting my computer 3 or 4 times a day for this stupid game.


----------



## IAmDay

Once you crash/freeze/dc or the server crashes wait about 10-15 minutes and your report should come in. If you join another server right away it overrides that game and you won't get the points.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

QUESTION

that rumors that 1600 memory is slow in BF4 is true ??


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Once you crash/freeze/dc or the server crashes wait about 10-15 minutes and your report should come in. If you join another server right away it overrides that game and you won't get the points.


Thanks.


----------



## FlyingNugget

The net code for bf4 is better than bf3 by a large margin, and is tons better than BC2.

Bf3 net code actually got better as time passed, but if you remember bf3 early days, it was a complete joke. So comparing Bf3 early days, to Bf4 early days( today ), Bf4 is miles ahead of Bf3. Things should just get better over time, and yes the developers have a lot of work to do. As a software developer, that is just how things are.

If you haven't already, turn Network Smoothing off.


----------



## TempAccount007

Can somebody please tell me if it is more beneficial to turn on supersampling in CCC or use resolution scaling in game?


----------



## meloj17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> QUESTION
> 
> that rumors that 1600 memory is slow in BF4 is true ??


http://www.overclock.net/t/1438222/battlefield-4-ram-memory-benchmark/50#post_21097500


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TempAccount007*
> 
> Can somebody please tell me if it is more beneficial to turn on supersampling in CCC or use resolution scaling in game?


Use the in-game scaling. Setting supersampling in CCC can cause graphics errors and other problems with some games. I'm not saying that it won't work with BF4 but it's always better to use game's own settings whenever possible.

Many games don't have resolution scaling / supersampling setting at all so for those CCC is good.


----------



## hamzta09

Completed singleplayer (just for p90) in less than 3 hours.


Spoiler: Warning: Text



Was it good? No.
Was it bad? Yes.
Was it something that DICE should never have done? Yes indeedy.
Voice acting is poor, the animations are poor, I mean the FIFA animations dont fit into this game, since the units randomly do 45* leans while doing a 90* turn, looks awful.
The enemy AI is ridiculously dumb, they will ONLY shoot at you and NEVER your teammates, and sometimes you can stand infront of them and they will not do a thing. So I spent most of the time just knifing them (since godmode with it anyway and they rarely shoot at you) and your teammates do perhaps 2 damage per bullet towards enemies, so it means youre the enemy AI's focus the entire time, which makes the game seem robotic, and you have to do all the work. And its so ridiculously scripted, didnt DICE say we would be able to play it more open ended, like battlefield? Nope. Run ahead of AI - Have to wait for AI to come. MUST open doors for the AI at random points, cause they seem incapable of doing so lol. And theres only one way to go through every mission. And what was the point of that ending anyway? Why do I have to play it 3 times to get all the weapons? Whose Idea was that? No one plays Battlefield due to its singleplayer, really. Why not have the m249, p90 and that other gun as unlockables in the game already









Anyway they should also have had a longer beta for the multiplayer, on all the maps.
Sound cuts out. So you only hear gun sounds, explosions and sometimes nothing at all, so it feels like you're deaf.
Texture flickering at distance on some maps.
2D trees, less those more 3D.
Crashing.
Disconnects.
Battlelog not working properly, as it cannot filter hardcore servers yet. Which means there are only ~10 of them if you sort via custom. Cause no one bothers hosting any cause no one will join as they cannot find them.
Some of the maps are way too small/cramped/cq oriented and only 1 of them are near Caspian / Firestorm in scope, Railway, and it feels like it was quickly put together as there is very little on the map. So playing as infantry on that map is pretty useless, and there arent enough tanks / apcs / jets / helis for the entire team.

Operation locker should be renamed to Operation Metro - With a snowy bit.
Its okay if you just play TDM, but for anything else, its not battlefield at all, neither is flood zone tbh.

The dam map was a real shame, I expected kubra dam, where there are 2 sides of that dam and its perhaps dried out (somewhat) and has flags on both sides, with tunnels and stuff underneath it. Not hainan resort, again. And what is the point of levolution on some maps? Like dam - nothing happens, doesnt affect gameplay. Flood zone, the map is miles better without the flooding. Shanghais tower should remain, or just make it harder to collapse... or collapse in bits like the building on hainan. I also expected more of that levolution considering how they hyped it so much, Ive seen very few doors and things you can open/close, and no one uses that anyway cause it takes too long and you have to position yourself properly at times, which could mean death.





Spoiler: Warning: Video of NerdCubed playing Singleplayer


----------



## iPDrop

Here is some MP Gameplay of the ACE-23. The last unlock of Assault Rifles.


----------



## calibrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Is there any fix to the audio issue yet? Really annoying...


Gonna have to wait for a patch for that one. Thats a Software iaaue for everybody


----------



## Seid Dark

Server crashes are damn annoying, I don't mind normal game crashes that much because you keep the stats then but when server goes down stats are gone forever. Just had very good game on Locker and server disconnected. I'm no stats whore but weapon unlocks are pretty important early in the game.

Today has been bad day: been permabanned twice and 4 server crashes


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Completed singleplayer (just for p90) in less than 3 hours.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Text
> 
> 
> 
> Was it good? No.
> Was it bad? Yes.
> Was it something that DICE should never have done? Yes indeedy.
> Voice acting is poor, the animations are poor, I mean the FIFA animations dont fit into this game, since the units randomly do 45* leans while doing a 90* turn, looks awful.
> The enemy AI is ridiculously dumb, they will ONLY shoot at you and NEVER your teammates, and sometimes you can stand infront of them and they will not do a thing. So I spent most of the time just knifing them (since godmode with it anyway and they rarely shoot at you) and your teammates do perhaps 2 damage per bullet towards enemies, so it means youre the enemy AI's focus the entire time, which makes the game seem robotic, and you have to do all the work. And its so ridiculously scripted, didnt DICE say we would be able to play it more open ended, like battlefield? Nope. Run ahead of AI - Have to wait for AI to come. MUST open doors for the AI at random points, cause they seem incapable of doing so lol. And theres only one way to go through every mission. And what was the point of that ending anyway? Why do I have to play it 3 times to get all the weapons? Whose Idea was that? No one plays Battlefield due to its singleplayer, really. Why not have the m249, p90 and that other gun as unlockables in the game already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway they should also have had a longer beta for the multiplayer, on all the maps.
> Sound cuts out. So you only hear gun sounds, explosions and sometimes nothing at all, so it feels like you're deaf.
> Texture flickering at distance on some maps.
> 2D trees, less those more 3D.
> Crashing.
> Disconnects.
> Battlelog not working properly, as it cannot filter hardcore servers yet. Which means there are only ~10 of them if you sort via custom. Cause no one bothers hosting any cause no one will join as they cannot find them.
> Some of the maps are way too small/cramped/cq oriented and only 1 of them are near Caspian / Firestorm in scope, Railway, and it feels like it was quickly put together as there is very little on the map. So playing as infantry on that map is pretty useless, and there arent enough tanks / apcs / jets / helis for the entire team.
> 
> Operation locker should be renamed to Operation Metro - With a snowy bit.
> Its okay if you just play TDM, but for anything else, its not battlefield at all, neither is flood zone tbh.
> 
> The dam map was a real shame, I expected kubra dam, where there are 2 sides of that dam and its perhaps dried out (somewhat) and has flags on both sides, with tunnels and stuff underneath it. Not hainan resort, again. And what is the point of levolution on some maps? Like dam - nothing happens, doesnt affect gameplay. Flood zone, the map is miles better without the flooding. Shanghais tower should remain, or just make it harder to collapse... or collapse in bits like the building on hainan. I also expected more of that levolution considering how they hyped it so much, Ive seen very few doors and things you can open/close, and no one uses that anyway cause it takes too long and you have to position yourself properly at times, which could mean death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Video of NerdCubed playing Singleplayer


couldn't agree more. playingI just finished the campaign on hard (more like easy) and it was possibly the worst campaign from an fps I've ever played. No sort of care for the storyline nor any feeling of emotion. Utterly and thoroughly boring. I just liked the ending. I had to choice to kill who I wanted lol.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> couldn't agree more. playingI just finished the campaign on hard (more like easy) and it was possibly the worst campaign from an fps I've ever played. No sort of care for the storyline nor any feeling of emotion. Utterly and thoroughly boring. I just liked the ending. I had to choice to kill who I wanted lol.


I killed the aircraft carrier the first time because it glitched and wouldn't register me spamming to detonate







thought I lost the game lol


----------



## hotwheels1997

Paracel Storm gets me weird textures bugs,it's terrible.Every other map is running perfectly,it's not a hardware problem.Anybody else having this problem?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I killed the aircraft carrier the first time because it glitched and wouldn't register me spamming to detonate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thought I lost the game lol


there seems to be 3 endings - because of the 3 guns you can unlock:


Going to play through it 3x now.


----------



## Amhro

highest kd for me so far








http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/396655829252025408/268416140/


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> highest kd for me so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/396655829252025408/268416140/


What kind of sorcery is this?


----------



## sWaY20

Alt+ enter didn't work to put in full screen, neither does the setting, so does that mean it's a bug on their end?

tappin from the Nexus 4


----------



## CalinTM

Anyone has jaggies all over the place, with MSAA on as well ? Jaggies on thin surfaces, for example stairs, pillars, edges, etc. ??


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> highest kd for me so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/396655829252025408/268416140/


So your "that guy" in the jets....


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> So your "that guy" in the jets....


he always was even in bf3


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> So your "that guy" in the jets....


my "that guy" what?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> he always was even in bf3


I was more like chopper gunner


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> Anyone has jaggies all over the place, with MSAA on as well ? Jaggies on thin surfaces, for example stairs, pillars, edges, etc. ??


its better with 4x msaa but not completely gone. increasing scaling helps too but it destroys my framerate lol. need a couple more 7950s i think...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

2/3 endings done.
1 to go.
Have to watch the bloody credits over again as it hasn't registered on blog yet and if I quit it doesn't save the progress.
Ridiculous EA - why on earth do I want to paly through your stupid crap final mission 3x over?
No really why? What's the point in it?
I just want my P90 and M249.


----------



## falcon26

So are people using Hyper Threading or does it cause stutter?


----------



## Justin Cider

I have found that Windows 8.1 64-bit does feel smother then Windows 7 64-bit video & gameplay wise but the sound issues with my Creative Titanium HD are atrocious in Windows 8.1, I installed the latest drivers for it but it seems like they disappear/or cut out and then I have no sound at all even in Windows! It must be a driver issue but man, its annoying.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justin Cider*
> 
> I have found that Windows 8.1 64-bit does feel smother then Windows 7 64-bit video & gameplay wise but the sound issues with my Creative Titanium HD are atrocious in Windows 8.1, I installed the latest drivers for it but it seems like they disappear/or cut out and then I have no sound at all even in Windows! It must be a driver issue but man, its annoying.


What onboard chip does your motherboard use?

I mean more in depth than just Realtek too


----------



## CalinTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> its better with 4x msaa but not completely gone. increasing scaling helps too but it destroys my framerate lol. need a couple more 7950s i think...


And also they glow white'ish when i move and look at them, when i sit, they just stand there. U got the same things ?


----------



## Ashuiegi

haha i 've better fps in bf4 then bf3 , and it obviously less nice , downgrade in graphic quality what a bummer ....
i got 70fps on ultra 1440p no aa and 60fps with 2xmsaa with my 7970 @1100 1750 , on windows 8 64


----------



## iARDAs

One day this game will be epic but as things stand for now, the game is a giant beta. Terrible day one purchase for me.


----------



## Amhro

next fixes in a post
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065217944685108/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> So are people using Hyper Threading or does it cause stutter?


I always use HT - in the BETA I p[roved that without HT you could get stuttering,.
If anything HT helps BF4 enormously.


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> Anyone has jaggies all over the place, with MSAA on as well ? Jaggies on thin surfaces, for example stairs, pillars, edges, etc. ??


Have you tried injecting SMAA with RadeonPro?

Edit: nevermind, you have GTX 680. Try forcing Nvidia FXAA using Nvidia Inspector, it looks better than in-game Post-AA (FXAA).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Utter BS....i got the dogtag and everything - but no it doesn't count screw that I'm contacting EA noob support I'm pissed.


EDIT:
It came through.


----------



## mtbiker033

the server crashing problem seems to be getting worse, hard to find one I can actually finish a round on


----------



## coolhandluke41

after playing for few days I have to say I'm disappointed in BF4,the maps are to small ,game play is just like COD ,spawning still suck ..what a waist of money


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> One day this game will be epic but as things stand for now, the game is a giant beta. Terrible day one purchase for me.


That's how i feel. I feel like it's a really really REALLY ambitious game and in 6 months from now it's going to be epic, but right now it has problems, server issues, hit detection issues (which may never get fixed, let's be honest) issues with balancing because everyone is around the same level, and some map glitches. Mix that with everyone trying to learn the maps, and the fact i think this game requires much more team work than bf3 makes it a frustrating mix, But i don't regret buying it first day at all.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> after playing for few days I have to say I'm disappointed in BF4,the maps are to small ,game play is just like COD ,spawning still suck ..what a waist of money


I regret buying premium.
I'm just happy I didn't spend £80 on this game, but only £55


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> the server crashing problem seems to be getting worse, hard to find one I can actually finish a round on


This is my exact situation. I may need to play the campaign for a week or so. Theres no release date for the PC patch, so it can be a few days or weeks. Bummer!


----------



## CalinTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Have you tried injecting SMAA with RadeonPro?
> 
> Edit: nevermind, you have GTX 680. Try forcing Nvidia FXAA using Nvidia Inspector, it looks better than in-game Post-AA (FXAA).


Its some sort of light jaggies, as they glow somehow when im a little far from them.... Some "water" surfaces jagged.


----------



## Justin Cider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> What onboard chip does your motherboard use?
> 
> I mean more in depth than just Realtek too


It's a Gigabyte X79-UD3 Rev 1.0 with the Realtek ALC898 I am going to try onboard sound this afternoon but I would prefer to use my HD


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Anyone not have their Veteran BattlePack show up? I've been playing Since BFBC2 and I never got my Veteran BattlePack.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Anyone not have their Veteran BattlePack show up? I've been playing Since BFBC2 and I never got my Veteran BattlePack.


There's a veteran bpack!?
I've been playing since 2142 - but I know that EA only care about the money - so they'll give packs to premium players but not veterans









Quick google search:
https://help.ea.com/article/battlefield-veteran-battlepack-delay


----------



## luciddreamer124

Is anyone having an issue where you can't put the game into full-screen? Whenever I launch the game it goes into a window, and alt / enter or changing the settings to full screen doesn't help. Using borderless mode works for me to put it in fullscreen, but then I can't alt/tab out in between matches.


----------



## Azuredragon1

I have unlock the 416 3 times now but each time the server lags out and it doesn't record my score, getting pissed about this.


----------



## hamzta09

They should increase reload time on the stingers, a helicopter is defenseless. Flying around in a little bird, you can pop one flare, but the next stinger is instant kill because your entire chopper screws up and you go towards the ground and: kaboom. Or reduce the cooldown on the flares.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> Its some sort of light jaggies, as they glow somehow when im a little far from them.... Some "water" surfaces jagged.


The 898 is a high end Audio chip, i would be surprised if you notice a difference (if not using passive headphones.)


----------



## keikei

BF4 Crashes, patches and other frustrations - 43-2 AEK gameplay - Commentary and Advice


----------



## Lisjak

I haven't got the veteran battlepack either. Also the lag and stuttering is making this game impossible to play!


----------



## $ilent

Well I am LOVING BF4. We just played a game of obliteration on rogue transmission map...it lasted an hour and 10 minutes. Thats right...over an hour on one game. The enemy team took out our 2 bases really fast and it could have been over by the 20 minute mark, but then we took out 2 of their points and then it was end to end stuff with the bomb for almost an hour.

So entertaining


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> I haven't got the veteran battlepack either. Also the lag and stuttering is making this game impossible to play!


Well, i was able to complete an entire round, amazing. DICE says they are working on the Vet battlepacks.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> I haven't got the veteran battlepack either. Also the lag and stuttering is making this game impossible to play!


^ So much this. We can't be the only ones! Isn't anyone else experiencing CONSTANT lag and stuttering no matter what server you join?


----------



## djriful

Are all the servers still rubberbanding lag?


----------



## CptDanko

What do the battlepacks do anyways?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Are all the servers still rubberbanding lag?


Some do and some dont, its luck of the draw. I was on one yesterday was terrible couldnt fly a helicopter because it was so bad, but then just now I been on a server completely issue free for over an hour.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> What do the battlepacks do anyways?


Give you stuff like double XP, weapon unlocks. The more BF4 you play, the more packs you get.


----------



## jrista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calibrah*
> 
> damnit....... why??????????
> 
> i dont want to install win8 for one game.


I am not sure why people hate windows 8. From a technical standpoint, with Windows 8.1, there is only ONE real difference: Instead of a start menu, you have a start screen. If you prefer the desktop, you can spend 99.9% of your time on the desktop, and it is NO DIFFERENT than Windows 7...with the exception that it is blazing fast. The Windows 8.1 start screen is easy to get used to...and it really isn't all that bad. If you are a hierarchical tree lover, you'll probably never get used to the start screen, however there are plenty of start menu replacers that will bring back your trusty old classic start menu if you insist.

There are some other benefits with Windows 8.1 as well, if you take the time to give it a chance. One of my favorite features is universal search. On the start screen, just start typing, and hit enter. Windows will search EVERYTHING, local, on the internet, in your email...everything, and present the results in a pretty amazing little view. Many of the full screen apps are also very nice. I was never a news reader before, I tried little RSS gadgets and widgets, but they just aren't really all that convenient. Windows 8.1's News app is phenomenal. It's like a digital newspaper. Easy to use, on a tablet or a desktop, too.

So, before you just trash on Windows 8, make sure you understand what has actually changed. From a gamer's standpoint, it has a considerably lower footprint (when I first upgraded from Windows 7 to 8.1, my initial boot memory footprint dropped from 1.2Gb to around 800mb), and it is considerably faster. From a UI standpoint, you don't have to deal with the start screen if you don't want to, and a classic start menu replacer utility will give you a 100% Windows 7-esque appearance. I encourage you to give the start screen a try, though...it is actually pretty useful. So give Windows 8 a try. You aren't losing anything but one particular feature, and gaining a whole hell of a lot. It's worth the move.


----------



## Dominican

i keep getting red screen anyone else ?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Joined a server with 8000 tickets...what server does that? It seriously takes like 10 hours to complete one game...


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Joined a server with 8000 tickets...what server does that? It seriously takes like 10 hours to complete one game...


My strategy right now is to join small/medium sized matches with short rounds. I have absolutely no confidence in server connection right now.


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dominican*
> 
> i keep getting red screen anyone else ?


Try updating to 13.11 b8.

BF4 doesn't seem to play well with MSI AB, Fraps, etc at the moment either. I get a lot of crashes using these but rarely when I am not.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dominican*
> 
> i keep getting red screen anyone else ?


Download the latest AMD Catalyst 13.11 Beta8, these were released to fix the "Red Screen of Death" crash, here:

http://www2.ati.com/drivers/beta/amd_catalyst_13.11_betav8.exe


----------



## Tippy

From LevelCap himself...BF4 netcode is even worse than BF3. Something is wrong with DICE if the concept of good netcode has eluded them for 3 games straight like this, through BF2, BF3 and BF4. It's basically been 8 years of terrible netcode that has somehow becoming worse through every iteration.






I've also been getting killed by enemies who aren't even around the corner yet...occasionally I see an enemy pop up, they start shooting at me (I hear bullets), my health is fine, and then suddenly my health goes from 100% to 0% instantly. Even worse is the helicopter flares issue (thankfully most engineers haven't unlocked Stinger/IGLA yet). I'm trying to learn how to become a better pilot and this rubbish is NOT HELPING.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Well I compared BF4 on Windows 7 64 bit and Windows 8.1 64 bit. And as much as I hate Windows 8, and I really do hate it. BF4 does play it seems much better on windows 8. Things just seemed smoother most of the time. No stutter not much choppiness. And things looked somehow a bit better, even though settings were the same on both systems. Can it be that DX 11.2 is that much better than 11.1 who knows but in my experience, windows 8 is the clear winner for performance over windows 7 for this game...and I really really really hate windows 8. So it really ticks me off that I have to say Windows 8 is better  Than windows 7...


DX11.2 is not used by BF4. It's DX11.1 that is uses, which is only available in win8. DX11.2 will only be available on win 8.1 & will likely not show up in many game's for a while.


----------



## TempAccount007

Not upgrading to windows 8 and then waiting for mantle for performance improvements is a viable option too, right?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TempAccount007*
> 
> Not upgrading to windows 8 and then waiting for mantle for performance improvements is a viable option too, right?


Here's the thing about Mantle... I would guess that people who will see the biggest benefits from it will be those on a full AMD system. Not just an AMD GPU. I would do both. You will be forced to move to win8 @ some point, may as well dual boot it & get use to it now.

Mantle seems to be turning into a scapegoat for better BF4 performance from EA/DICE.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Here's the thing about Mantle... I would guess that people who will see the biggest benefits from it will be those on a full AMD system. Not just an AMD GPU. I would do both. You will be forced to move to win8 @ some point, may as well dual boot it & get use to it now.
> 
> Mantle seems to be turning into a scapegoat for better BF4 performance from EA/DICE.


Excuse me, how will you be forced into moving into WIndows 8 at some point? Windows XP is still somewhat viable and support for it is only now just ending, I prefer Windows 7 even though I have used 8 with classic shell and there's nothing forcing me to switch again from 7 to 8. Windows 7 is going to be viable for gaming for a long time.


----------



## Mbalmer

I have to get away from this game for awhile. It is just a mess at this point. My frame rates are great and the smoothness of the game has gotten alot better in the last couple of days after overclocking to 4.5 on my 3570k and DICE doing whatever they did to the servers. However, I keep crashing and I'm tired of unlocking the same thing over and over. It is better, but not as stable as BF3 just yet.

The game is going to be great and I will check in on it everyday, but I think it is going to take some time to make it better. I still like BF3 better, but like I said earlier, I think that will change in time. Really just ready to play a new FPS game and I can't get into this one with all the problems.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Joined a server with 8000 tickets...what server does that? It seriously takes like 10 hours to complete one game...


In a perfect game(_BF3_) you would use it to level up things, but with the server crashes it seems that would be pointless to even try.

I was playing operation locker last night and it seems the hit detection is a server based problem because I played two different servers one of them the hit detection was perfect for me and while I was running and hiding I wasn't getting shot in the back around corners.
The second server however on the same map 64 man conquest I wasn't able to get a headshot from a foot away let alone hit someone farther than that and I got an RPG that followed me around two corners to hit me lol








Both of these I had a ping of ~50, the second server did crash me out of it so maybe stability is the issue at hand that is causing all kinds of crazy?

I cannot wait/wont know what to do with myself when these problems get fixed. Right now I feel like I'm walking on a roof, any minute I'm going to be falling through.


----------



## iARDAs

Dear Nvidia users,

Do you ever fiddle with Maximum pre rendered frames option in NVCP for online games such as BF series?


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Dear Nvidia users,
> 
> Do you ever fiddle with Maximum pre rendered frames option in NVCP for online games such as BF series?


I have used it. I set my fps for 109 when I play COD Black Ops 2.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Try updating to 13.11 b8.
> 
> BF4 doesn't seem to play well with MSI AB, Fraps, etc at the moment either. I get a lot of crashes using these but rarely when I am not.


BF4 doesn't play nice with MSI AB? Hmm, I'll try disabling it and giving it a go.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Review of Battlefield 4 Single Player - *Campaign Spoiler Alert* :


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

The SP was a huge downgrade from BF3s. I actually like BF3s.


----------



## CptDanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> The SP was a huge downgrade from BF3s. I actually like BF3s.


I think the gameplay mecanics of SP was better, with points and unlocks.
What I did not get was the story, what the hell was Dima the spetznas from BF3 doing with you stuck in a Chinese prison? And why did they have to do that to Dima at the end of the mission. Hes too leet to go out like that.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Are all the servers still rubberbanding lag?


Increasing the network smoothing factor to 100% helped tremendously for me.


----------



## CptDanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Increasing the network smoothing factor to 100% helped tremendously for me.


Hmm, interesting, I remember in BF3 beta where DICE employee made post explaining how network smoothing factor works. That you should adjust it according to your ping, higher pings set the slider bar to the right and lower pings slide to the left. Pros and cons of each are if its too far to right theres rubberbanding and if its too far to the left players "teleport" or skip around


----------



## Dmac73

Anyone else getting low GPU usage in dual-card setups?

2x 7950
i7 3770k @ 4600mhz

Some maps i get better than others, but usually around 60-70% GPU usage between both cards.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> Hmm, interesting, I remember in BF3 beta where DICE employee made post explaining how network smoothing factor works. That you should adjust it according to your ping, higher pings set the slider bar to the right and lower pings slide to the left. Pros and cons of each are if its too far to right theres rubberbanding and if its too far to the left players "teleport" or skip around


I thought teleporting and rubberbanding were due to the same issues though, bad connection? But from what I've read the higher it is the more data you download from the server, so any movement communicated over the server is smoother, at the cost of higher ping. Also before I put it on 100% it felt like I was "dying instantly" in close combat fights, assuming because I was getting less info on the bullets that were hitting me.


----------



## IAmDay

I can't OC without crashing on BF4. ;c


----------



## hamzta09

Shanghai still crashes the game.
Shot a rocket at pillar - boom game has stopped working.

Anyway, wheres levolution?


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> I have used it. I set my fps for 109 when I play COD Black Ops 2.


errrrrr,what?
You do know he is not talking about a frame limit right?


----------



## sanjuroM

For those having client side crashing, might want to verify the game install. I was crashing quite often until I did that and it downloaded 600mb worth. Apparently something wasnt right with my install - there were no notifications or updates prior to that. Can't do anything about the server crashes tho till they release a fix.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmac73*
> 
> Anyone else getting low GPU usage in dual-card setups?
> 
> 2x 7950
> i7 3770k @ 4600mhz
> 
> Some maps i get better than others, but usually around 60-70% GPU usage between both cards.


Me too! 57% and 59% is unacceptable!

http://s147.photobucket.com/user/xboxmember1978/media/bf4_x86_2013_10_29_22_24_45_428.jpg.html


----------



## Timu

Wow I just played for over an hour and a half and it didn't crash.

Then again I was on 32 player servers.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Wow I just played for over an hour and a half and it didn't crash.
> 
> Then again I was on 32 player servers.


They've been patching servers for the past 24 hours. Hopefully it has helped!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I can't OC without crashing on BF4. ;c


Learn to OC









So...joined a frozen server:


The irony:
The game "froze" haha


----------



## HungH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Shanghai still crashes the game.
> Shot a rocket at pillar - boom game has stopped working.
> 
> Anyway, wheres levolution?


Ive managed to fix the crashing on dawnbreaker by changing the audio settings, but Shanghai still crashes on me every time. Shanghai in the beta worked perfectly.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> They've been patching servers for the past 24 hours. Hopefully it has helped!


Patches already? Pretty fast for DICE.=p


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Me too! 57% and 59% is unacceptable!
> 
> http://s147.photobucket.com/user/xboxmember1978/media/bf4_x86_2013_10_29_22_24_45_428.jpg.html


Sorry I can't help with your issue but could you please explain how you got that "overlay"







?
I'd really like to have that sort of thing to be able to monitor GPU / CPU usage and even temps if possible although the temps don't really matter since I've got HardwareMonitor and RealTemp running all the time. The usage I can't monitor with either of those programs though and don't know of any program that would work well without performance taking a hit (shouldn't be an issue anyway, running several programs while gaming was probably only ever an issue when I didn't have enough RAM).

Thanks in advance







.

EDIT: just zoomed in on your picture and that overlay does have everything I asked for, sorry about that, I'm on a laptop.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justin Cider*
> 
> I have found that Windows 8.1 64-bit does feel smother then Windows 7 64-bit video & gameplay wise but the sound issues with my Creative Titanium HD are atrocious in Windows 8.1, I installed the latest drivers for it but it seems like they disappear/or cut out and then I have no sound at all even in Windows! It must be a driver issue but man, its annoying.


This happened to my first 8.1 install(I never owned 8 so this is coming from 7 clean). Sound via the Creative manager for a test but anything else wouldn't work or cut out. Found it was due to windows installing realtek drivers....did a second install without allowing windows to download device drivers. Installed the disc driver since it will auto update anyway and solved. I literally had a complete fresh install so doing it again wasn't really a big deal. Alternatively you can try and remove/disable realtek onboard.


----------



## sndstream

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmac73*
> 
> Anyone else getting low GPU usage in dual-card setups?
> 
> 2x 7950
> i7 3770k @ 4600mhz
> 
> Some maps i get better than others, but usually around 60-70% GPU usage between both cards.


I was getting 40-60% on my cards ( 7990 x 2) which was super annoying until I went into catalyst control and manually added bf4.exe to the game profile section. At the bottom I selected an amd pre defined profile for bf4 and boom 88-99% on all 4 gpu's and my fps skyrocketed. I felt like an idiot for not connecting the dots sooner. Maybe this'll help you too!

Me:
3770k @ 5ghz 1.33
2x 7990 (1050/1747)


----------



## Timu

I heard Operation Locker was awful and I haven't played on that map yet.


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sndstream*
> 
> I was getting 40-60% on my cards ( 7990 x 2) which was super annoying until I went into catalyst control and manually added bf4.exe to the game profile section. At the bottom I selected an amd pre defined profile for bf4 and boom 88-99% on all 4 gpu's and my fps skyrocketed. I felt like an idiot for not connecting the dots sooner. Maybe this'll help you too!
> 
> Me:
> 3770k @ 5ghz 1.33
> 2x 7990 (1050/1747)


What settings under the catalyst control are you running for bf4? Forcing any AA or anything?

Also, you have a golden 3770k.....


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> The SP was a huge downgrade from BF3s. I actually like BF3s.


seems to basically be a software demo, kinda like cry3 SP.

also, this is what "pre-rendered frame" setting is. Many people seem to have no idea, so here's the answer from the horses mouth.
Quote:


> If available, this option - previously known as 'Max Frames to Render Ahead' - controls the number of frames the CPU prepares in advanced of being rendered by the GPU. The default value is 3 - higher values tend to result in smoother but more laggy gameplay, while lower values can help reduce mouse and keyboard lag. However extremely low values such as 0 may hurt performance, so I recommend this option be kept at its default of 3 globally, and only adjusted downwards in specific game profiles. Remember, in most cases mouse lag is due to low framerates, so adjusting this option is not an automatic cure to lag issues, nor should it be the first thing you try. Finally, it only works in DirectX games, not OpenGL games.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> I heard Operation Locker was awful and I haven't played on that map yet.


I only tried it once during my 6 hours of BF4 and it was a 70p 100Ticket TDM only server.
It truly is Metro 2.0.

I joined and was like "awesome a prison map !" and then I spent a couple minutes realising there was no flanking and I had to get in line at the bottom of the stairs just like it was the case is most Metro games ^^.


----------



## banging34hzs

FTR the ump-9 is worth the effort it take which is not very much.


----------



## Sadmoto

Am I the only one who would rather have the lock on rpgs if painted instead of this MBT LAW? its pretty much rpg with an aimbot for vehicles and there is maybe .5 seconds of the incoming sound warning before it hits you.

Worst idea ever to put that in, let alone make it so everyone could have it, maybe have it as a wep that's on the map you can pick up, but way to OP when you have someone sitting on an ammo box.










DICE shafted us worse this time compared to bf3, I think they are learning, but not how to make and release a good game.


----------



## daveyboi1989

Have windows 8.1 fixed the mouse Hz rate ? I have a 1000hz mouse and it was capped at 125 hz last time I checked


----------



## sndstream

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmac73*
> 
> What settings under the catalyst control are you running for bf4? Forcing any AA or anything?
> 
> Also, you have a golden 3770k.....


Lemme see if I can rattle them off as Im not in front of my rig

I left AA section alone u;timely (I first maxed it to try to get it to fore gpu usage but restored to default when I tried the profile and got the 99% usage)
Texture filtering unchanged except switched to performance
Overrode tessellation and used 8x (dunno if it even makes a difference)
Crossfire X using the bf4 profile listed in the drop down

Im pretty sure the profile made the difference I did the same thing in crysis 3 as I was having the same problems. My 3770k is brand new. I ***** slapped the ihs off with a vice and hammer and used the coollabratory pro stuff as well as lapped the top ihs. I was pretty happy when I kept doing stability runs by just going up on the multiplier. Finally bsod'd at 5.2 1.33 and would run IBT and prime95 at 5.2 1.38 and I dropped my daily driver settings to 4.7 1.25 for 16 hours prime95. Bout time I got a break. lol my 2500k was 1.55v for 5g loooool

Note though I do get _some[/] occasional dips in the high 70's but on average 88-99%. I dont know the game well enough to correlate dips with certain maps etc etc yet...._


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Increasing the network smoothing factor to 100% helped tremendously for me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> Hmm, interesting, I remember in BF3 beta where DICE employee made post explaining how network smoothing factor works. That you should adjust it according to your ping, higher pings set the slider bar to the right and lower pings slide to the left. Pros and cons of each are if its too far to right theres rubberbanding and if its too far to the left players "teleport" or skip around


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I thought teleporting and rubberbanding were due to the same issues though, bad connection? But from what I've read the higher it is the more data you download from the server, so any movement communicated over the server is smoother, at the cost of higher ping. Also before I put it on 100% it felt like I was "dying instantly" in close combat fights, assuming because I was getting less info on the bullets that were hitting me.


Amazing how something so simple can be misunderstood by an idiot like me. I turned my network smoothing to 100% and now hit registration and other bs is gone. I tried it just now and anything happening like someone firing at me I can actually see instead of someone shooting me 15 times and I only see him fire once and die instantly with no time to react to anything.


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sndstream*
> 
> Lemme see if I can rattle them off as Im not in front of my rig
> 
> I left AA section alone u;timely (I first maxed it to try to get it to fore gpu usage but restored to default when I tried the profile and got the 99% usage)
> Texture filtering unchanged except switched to performance
> Overrode tessellation and used 8x (dunno if it even makes a difference)
> Crossfire X using the bf4 profile listed in the drop down
> 
> Im pretty sure the profile made the difference I did the same thing in crysis 3 as I was having the same problems. My 3770k is brand new. I ***** slapped the ihs off with a vice and hammer and used the coollabratory pro stuff as well as lapped the top ihs. I was pretty happy when I kept doing stability runs by just going up on the multiplier. Finally bsod'd at 5.2 1.33 and would run IBT and prime95 at 5.2 1.38 and I dropped my daily driver settings to 4.7 1.25 for 16 hours prime95. Bout time I got a break. lol my 2500k was 1.55v for 5g loooool
> 
> Note though I do get _some[/] occasional dips in the high 70's but on average 88-99%. I dont know the game well enough to correlate dips with certain maps etc etc yet...._


Will do. Thanks

+Rep


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> I only tried it once during my 6 hours of BF4 and it was a 70p 100Ticket TDM only server.
> It truly is Metro 2.0.
> 
> I joined and was like "awesome a prison map !" and then I spent a couple minutes realising there was no flanking and I had to get in line at the bottom of the stairs just like it was the case is most Metro games ^^.


Had you explored it further you would have realized it is muti-level and has an exterior running along the entire length of the map.



Notice the orange triangles flanking?

Hardly a 'get in line at the bottom of the stairs' experience.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

O.K guys need some help,My campaign no longer loads it freezes while loading then crashes before i can even get into the game,my MP player still works perfect tho....Is there any thing i can do to remedy this....?


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Am I the only one who would rather have the lock on rpgs if painted instead of this MBT LAW? its pretty much rpg with an aimbot for vehicles and there is maybe .5 seconds of the incoming sound warning before it hits you.
> 
> Worst idea ever to put that in, let alone make it so everyone could have it, maybe have it as a wep that's on the map you can pick up, but way to OP when you have someone sitting on an ammo box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DICE shafted us worse this time compared to bf3, I think they are learning, but not how to make and release a good game.


The MBT Law is a bit overpowered but only on the reload time. The reload time is ridiculously low. Fix that and it will balance the weapon.


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> I only tried it once during my 6 hours of BF4 and it was a 70p 100Ticket TDM only server.
> It truly is Metro 2.0.
> 
> I joined and was like "awesome a prison map !" and then I spent a couple minutes realising there was no flanking and I had to get in line at the bottom of the stairs just like it was the case is most Metro games ^^.


Operation Locker is a hell of a lot more flank-friendly than Metro. There are multiple routes around some of the chokes, there's some vertical flexibility as well with passageways on different floors, and there's also the snow route outside if you get sick of the prisons









Pretty much the entire reason Operation Locker exists is to cater to the close-quarter-corridor fans of Operation Metro while greatly improving on the map design, and I'd say it's succeeded at doing that if nothing else








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> The MBT Law is a bit overpowered but only on the reload time. The reload time is ridiculously low. Fix that and it will balance the weapon.


It's compensated by the fact that it does a measly 21 damage to main tanks regardless of positioning (5 rockets to fully destroy, that's all your ammo gone). It's also weirdly unreliable if most of the vehicle is blocked-off by something and you're trying to hit the part which isn't blocked. Finally countermeasures like smoke/etc tend to confuse it.

I'll be switching to RPG as soon as I unlock it, it can 2-shot tanks if you hit the right part


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Amazing how something so simple can be misunderstood by an idiot like me. I turned my network smoothing to 100% and now hit registration and other bs is gone. I tried it just now and anything happening like someone firing at me I can actually see instead of someone shooting me 15 times and I only see him fire once and die instantly with no time to react to anything.


So where is the "Network smoothing" option? Is it in BF4 or in windows or a router setting? Kinda noob at this lol


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> O.K guys need some help,My campaign no longer loads it freezes while loading then crashes before i can even get into the game,my MP player still works perfect tho....Is there any thing i can do to remedy this....?


restart the mission, my game crashed once and every time it would just about to go from cutscene to game it would crash without fail. restarting the mission let me get past it, very annoying though.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> So where is the "Network smoothing" option? Is it in BF4 or in windows or a router setting? Kinda noob at this lol


Ingame and in options> gamplay tab I believe.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Amazing how something so simple can be misunderstood by an idiot like me. I turned my network smoothing to 100% and now hit registration and other bs is gone. I tried it just now and anything happening like someone firing at me I can actually see instead of someone shooting me 15 times and I only see him fire once and die instantly with no time to react to anything.


i watched a video about network smoothing and from what I understand, its better to run it at 0% if you have a good connection, as it causes animation delays vs what actually happens. I have mine at 0


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Ingame and in options> gamplay tab I believe.


Oh ok cool...Thanks Sadmoto!


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> I heard Operation Locker was awful and I haven't played on that map yet.


If you like Metro you will enjoy this map... It's pretty much a meatgrinder for bads that can't bother to use tactics.


----------



## iARDAs

Can't wait to SLI my system for this game


----------



## strykerr1

Anyone have artifacts when the scope in or die! I have 780 lightning and play on ultra at 1080. I'm about to warranty on it if I'm the only one.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Can't wait to SLI my system for this game


Why? SLI optimization is horrible right now


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Why? SLI optimization is horrible right now


It will be good one day.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Why? SLI optimization is horrible right now


BF3 was always horrible and they never did fix it. In BF4 I'm seeing 85%-95% usage on both cards most of the time, BUT I do run into sudden dips and pausing often enough to make it annoying. Now I'm at 1900MB vram usage (all ultra +120% res scaling) so I'm sure that has something to do with it. Everything on very low settings is very smooth surprisingly as that wasn't the case in BF3..


----------



## ElectroManiac

So I got Windows 8 and I'm ready to install it. I want to know how can I back up BF4 so I don't have to download the whole thing again, or I have to download it again?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroManiac*
> 
> So I got Windows 8 and I'm ready to install it. I want to know how can I back up BF4 so I don't have to download the whole thing again, or I have to download it again?


Just copy the Battlefield 4 folder entirely to a new drive. After install of OS copy that folder back into Origin games folder on C: drive and then go into Origin, click the game BF4 icon and download it. It will recognize and check that folder for you. I just reinstalled punk buster and directx redist to make sure those were installed properly as well.

Origin can be funny and work differently for people so keep that copied BF4 folder handy in case Origin decided to wipe it and restart the process from scratch. I didn't have to do anything special when I did this the other day.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroManiac*
> 
> So I got Windows 8 and I'm ready to install it. I want to know how can I back up BF4 so I don't have to download the whole thing again, or I have to download it again?


Copy the game folder (from Origin Games) to another drive, then after the reinstall there's a process to trick Origin into not re-downloading it. You can Google it, but I think you start the download, then pause it and exit Origin, copy the old folder to the new location, then restart Origin and it'll discover the files.

Edit: beaten to it, but I think of you copy the folder before you start the download it'll not work right. Pretty sure you have to start the download, then copy the folder.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> i watched a video about network smoothing and from what I understand, its better to run it at 0% if you have a good connection, as it causes animation delays vs what actually happens. I have mine at 0


I don't have very good internet ping ~50, but also I don't know what is considered good 25
I heard the same thing about network smoothing as you and that is why I also had it at 0 however after raising it I cannot tell a difference except no BS hit detection and things seem to be working faster than usual like grenades/medpack/ammo packs seem to be throwing faster, my guns are reloading, and my paddles are reviving faster.

On an unrelated note from network smoothing In my tiny bit of testing the higher the FPS you have the faster things work. I only have a 60hz monitor but I run 90+ FPS on medium/low settings and there is a major difference in gameplay speed from 60 FPS to 90 FPS even if I cannot see it. I do want to get a 144hz monitor eventually, it seems 60hz(60fps) is old tech now with games that can utilize 120hz+. People lagging behind in the 60hz era are going to be out gunned by 120hz/144hz gamers.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Me too! 57% and 59% is unacceptable!
> 
> http://s147.photobucket.com/user/xboxmember1978/media/bf4_x86_2013_10_29_22_24_45_428.jpg.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Sorry I can't help with your issue but could you please explain how you got that "overlay"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> I'd really like to have that sort of thing to be able to monitor GPU / CPU usage and even temps if possible although the temps don't really matter since I've got HardwareMonitor and RealTemp running all the time. The usage I can't monitor with either of those programs though and don't know of any program that would work well without performance taking a hit (shouldn't be an issue anyway, running several programs while gaming was probably only ever an issue when I didn't have enough RAM).
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> EDIT: just zoomed in on your picture and that overlay does have everything I asked for, sorry about that, I'm on a laptop.


Would also like to know this since Afterburner and Precision won't work.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Would also like to know this since Afterburner and Precision won't work.


It's been mentioned a dozen times already in the last few days. 64bit OSD's are few and far between right now. That should change.

playclaw5

http://www.playclaw.com/download.php

Its a trial version but it works. click cancel when the first window pops up. That user above looks like precision OSD so either it's on 32bit or they did something to get it working.


----------



## theturbofd

Did a little comparison with the SRR-61


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Was going back and forth from Bf3 to BF4, seems like BF3 is the better game.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

That pic is of me using the 32-Bit exe with Precision X for OSD


----------



## Totally Dubbed

OMG!
M249 -> back to its former glory.
Go back to the campaign and do the right thing and get yourself and M249 (can only be unlocked after finishing the campaign in a certain way)







!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Half of the maps are terrible so I'm already wanting a map pack. Spoiled having all of those choices by the end in BF3.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> If you like Metro you will enjoy this map... It's pretty much a meatgrinder for bads that can't bother to use tactics.


oh, so you mean very few sniper points?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Did a little comparison with the SRR-61
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


2:38 EPIC BRO, just epic.... Cheap ass army always forgetting to bullet proof that chopper glass...









though iv'e been wavering back & forth, I think once I Have EKGA stage 1 finished i'll be hopping in to return to my sniper glory.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> OMG!
> M249 -> back to its former glory.
> Go back to the campaign and do the right thing and get yourself and M249 (can only be unlocked after finishing the campaign in a certain way)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Ya this is my favorite lmg for support. Easy to burst with and has high rpm for close quarters


----------



## Mas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I have played probably too much since launch lol ( rank 30) and I have gotten my fair share of "battlefield 4 has stopped working", white screen,etc.
> 
> One thing I will mention is that if you want to get the points you had during a round before a crash, do not rejoin the server until the round has ended and your battle report shows up. I had a 27,000 point round, bf4 failed close to the end of the round, my friends were in the server and were telling me how many tickets were left, it ended, got my battlereport and points!


Hey nice! Thanks for the tip, will try it next time I get kicked off the game


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Was going back and forth from Bf3 to BF4, seems like BF3 is the better game.


it's only had two years to mature!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> restart the mission, my game crashed once and every time it would just about to go from cutscene to game it would crash without fail. restarting the mission let me get past it, very annoying though.


Thanks for that,got it working again just like you said....


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Can't wait to SLI my system for this game


Will you be going 780's or ti's....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Why? SLI optimization is horrible right now


Sooooooooooo True....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> It will be good one day.


Hopefully one day they will scale well like the 290x....


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> it's only had two years to mature!


So your saying the game is going to get better overtime from patches? I've only played BF3 for less than a year coming from playing COD. Well that's just my opinion. Hope it doesn't hurt anyone's feelings.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> So your saying the game is going to get better overtime from patches? I've only played BF3 for less than a year coming from playing COD. Well that's just my opinion. Hope it doesn't hurt anyone's feelings.


yes and no.
Some guns might be patched (M416 needs a patch and those RPG reload times)
But the general FEEL and the MAPS won't be updated (obviously DLCs are something different)

Long story short: BF4 has left me rather disappointed atm.


----------



## falcon26

Yeah so far I have to say that BF4 is still no match for good old BF2. That one was the best hands down. At least 50% of the time I either get a crash to the desktop or a hard lock and I have to hit reset on my system. This game needs a patch in a big way


----------



## Dmac73

How comparable is P90 in bf4 to bf3 p90? I don't feel like doing campaign to unlock it.


----------



## ntherblast

There is a bug where 2 people can spawn in the same driver seat for the attack boat not sure if it works for all vehicles. Me and another player spawned in at the exact sametime i guess and we were both in the driver seat it showed it was empty and kept flashing between mine and his name


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Yeah so far I have to say that BF4 is still no match for good old BF2. That one was the best hands down. At least 50% of the time I either get a crash to the desktop or a hard lock and I have to hit reset on my system. This game needs a patch in a big way


system hard lock points to system instability more than a game issue.

I'm thinking about getting into that "project realism" bf2 mod.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Sorry to quote myself.. but this issue is really annoying me. Anyone have any ideas?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Is anyone having an issue where you can't put the game into full-screen? Whenever I launch the game it goes into a window, and alt / enter or changing the settings to full screen doesn't help. Using borderless mode works for me to put it in fullscreen, but then I can't alt/tab out in between matches.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmac73*
> 
> How comparable is P90 in bf4 to bf3 p90? I don't feel like doing campaign to unlock it.


pretty much the same
High rate of fire + recoil + bad at long range

Stats:


----------



## redalert

I have 224 kills with the ACW-R and still dont have a sight I like yet


----------



## bmgjet

Any one else getting DirectX error.

Online games I can play 1 full match then almost 5mins exactly into the next it crashes.
Single player I can play 1 level then it crashes while loading the next.

Also if I die in single player it crashes at the re-loading.

Have tried disabling all overclocks and everything is up to date.
Ran in admin mode and tried re-installing directX, But seems like it has to be a game bug.

AMD 8350
7970 CF
8GB ram
Win8.1



The Beta worked hours on end with no crashing.


----------



## MattGordon

Anyone unlock adaptive camo yet? I'v been through so many damn battlepacks so far and only ONE had a camo.


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> pretty much the same
> High rate of fire + recoil + bad at long range
> 
> Stats:


Still 51 round clip?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> yes and no.
> Some guns might be patched (M416 needs a patch and those RPG reload times)
> But the general FEEL and the MAPS won't be updated (obviously DLCs are something different)
> 
> Long story short: BF4 has left me rather disappointed atm.


I too am disappointed, graphics alone seen dubbed down a bit. Players seem tiny too and the sound seem muffled. That M416, yeps, everyone caught on and it's being taken advantage of before they patch it. I'm still trying to find a replacement for the AK-94 that I used in BF3.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Anyone unlock adaptive camo yet? I'v been through so many damn battlepacks so far and only ONE had a camo.


I did it was in the first battlepack for the Pkp


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I have 224 kills with the ACW-R and still dont have a sight I like yet


Coyote sight looks pretty good, but it tells me it's part of a battlepack and I have no idea when I'll unlock that battlepack -_-


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Anyone unlock adaptive camo yet? I'v been through so many damn battlepacks so far and only ONE had a camo.


I've had one yup!
Only lvl 6 here


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> Coyote sight looks pretty good, but it tells me it's part of a battlepack and I have no idea when I'll unlock that battlepack -_-


Yeah I have used the Coyote its real nice. I want to either unlock that or the Kobra


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I've had one yup!
> Only lvl 6 here


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I did it was in the first battlepack for the Pkp


15 packs and no adaptive









Lucky soldiers...


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> I too am disappointed, graphics alone seen dubbed down a bit. Players seem tiny too and the sound seem muffled. *That M416, yeps, everyone caught on and it's being taken advantage of before they patch it.* I'm still trying to find a replacement for the AK-94 that I used in BF3.


I made a video about how the m416 is the new m16a3 and I got called a *** and was told idk what I was talking about. Look at it now


----------



## MattGordon

Let's see those emblems, soldier!


----------



## trivium nate

so how do i fix this error message?


----------



## MattGordon

If it's a directX problem than you could always run the DirectX installer in the BF4 folder? No idea if that will fix it, but it's worth a try.


----------



## Particle

How many others are getting DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_HUNG errors? I thought it was a GPU problem, but I tried three different 6970s individually with the same result.

Sample:


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> Anybody having "shimmering textures" in the game? I did have the issue on a few maps only. the next day, it's another map that does...then the shimmering one form the day before is fine...so driver issues IMHO...
> 
> I have:
> 
> Latest nvidia driver 331.62
> GTX780
> Win 7 x 64


331.62 is not the latest. I had the same issue with my 780 Classy with that driver. Switch to 331.75


----------



## raptor5150

Havent seen that error, but just about every server I played tonight crashed lol....they need to fix a few things soon


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> 331.62 is not the latest. I had the same issue with my 780 Classy with that driver. Switch to 331.75


331.75? I can't even find that.


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see those emblems, soldier!


Heh, not bad.

I tried to do my best impression of Hei (from Darker Than Black anime):



And my "X", for my soldier Xuvial:



The emblem thing is really a nifty little thing, it's freaky what some people are pulling off with it


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> so how do i fix this error message?


total shot's in the dark here...

Are you forcing triplebuffering for some reason?

Are you running an overclock?

Why are you running on the 331.40 driver's? They were terrible for everything but the beta...


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sndstream*
> 
> I was getting 40-60% on my cards ( 7990 x 2) which was super annoying until I went into catalyst control and manually added bf4.exe to the game profile section. At the bottom I selected an amd pre defined profile for bf4 and boom 88-99% on all 4 gpu's and my fps skyrocketed. I felt like an idiot for not connecting the dots sooner. Maybe this'll help you too!
> 
> Me:
> 3770k @ 5ghz 1.33
> 2x 7990 (1050/1747)


This bumped me to 80-99% gpu usage each card. Thanks man.

100-160 fps; 140fps average on Domination maps


----------



## strykerr1

I had the dx driver issue right off the bat so I did a clean install of. 58 not the newest one and it works awesome although I am getting huge amount of artifacts and I might have to warranty my card


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> Heh, not bad.
> 
> I tried to do my best impression of Hei (from Darker Than Black anime):
> 
> 
> 
> And my "X", for my soldier Xuvial:
> 
> 
> 
> The emblem thing is really a nifty little thing, it's freaky what some people are pulling off with it


Here's mine - I haven't changed it since the Beta.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> 57% and 59% is unacceptable!
> 
> http://s147.photobucket.com/user/xboxmember1978/media/bf4_x86_2013_10_29_22_24_45_428.jpg.html


I just went from Windows 7 Ultimate to Windows 8.1 Pro tonight and now I see a HUGE difference! Both GPU's never go under 90% and the same spot as this one from before I'm now getting 105FPS with the same settings!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> I too am disappointed, graphics alone seen dubbed down a bit. Players seem tiny too and the sound seem muffled. That M416, yeps, everyone caught on and it's being taken advantage of before they patch it. I'm still trying to find a replacement for the AK-94 that I used in BF3.


416 is pretty good but Famas, AEK, ACE 23 are better at close-medium range. Pretty much the same as in Bf3 how there were better guns than the M16 but people liked to cry about the M16 because they don't understand









If you want a replacement for the AN-94 I assume you like burst weapons. The AK-12/AKU-12 are 900/1000 RPM on burst mode.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Here's mine - I haven't changed it since the Beta.


Thunder,thunder,thundercats,HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

(sorry,my inner child may have got loose there)


----------



## th3illusiveman

I don't know what DICE did but this game runs like butter now. Extremely smooth and i'm getting between 70-90fps with all high, no post AA, 2X MSAA, and Ultra textures.

"You need to own Premium to favourate servers"


----------



## truestorybro545

Does anybody else get crashing in single player? I am crashing on the aircraft carrier level and the game even crashed my GPU drivers









Just want to see if it's not my system for any reason.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truestorybro545*
> 
> Does anybody else get crashing in single player? I am crashing on the aircraft carrier level and the game even crashed my GPU drivers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to see if it's not my system for any reason.


I've only had 1 crash in single player. Multiplayer seems to be crashing less tonight though for some reason. Actually played 3 matches in a row with no issues.


----------



## truestorybro545

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I've only had 1 crash in single player. Multiplayer seems to be crashing less tonight though for some reason. Actually played 3 matches in a row with no issues.


Hmmmm I see. Well, my computer has been acting up since I OC'ed my RAM. Took it to 1866 Mhz at 1.55V, pretty stable, but just a couple of stuttering issues. So, I take it to 1.56V to give it extra juice and BOOM. Everything, including BF4 is unstable. Take it back down to 1.55V back to normal.

*sigh*


----------



## Sadmoto

So I noticed today that my mozilla firefox would stop responding and it would make me never be able to join a game, it would just hang, had to switch to google chrome and it stopped.

Also I know I mentioned this before but is anyone else having abnormally long loading screen times?

this has been a big problem for me, most times I sit at a loading screen for 1min up to 5 sometimes, and other times it wont join the game it'll just sit and sit at the loading screen.
These loading screens make it pointless to even attempt defuse, the gametype I was looking forward to because without fail, I will be sitting at a loading screen for the 1st and 4th rounds (when switch occurs) its is beyond frustrating and I cannot find a fix, I've done just about every troubleshoot for this game I can think of.

I thought it may be my ram but I never had these infinite loading screens during beta and I'm never going over 3.7~8gb out of my 4gb, most times sitting at 3.5gb.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Well then


----------



## truestorybro545

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Well then


I hate stuff like that. It divides the community and it diverts people away from your server.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truestorybro545*
> 
> I hate stuff like that. It divides the community and it diverts people away from your server.


Agreed. Funny thing is that the server wasn't full. I got into an argument with the admin because I had unlocked the 25mm cannons for the Little Bird and he thought I was hacking due to them killing him quickly. Pathetic


----------



## th3illusiveman

This is my emblem







Origin: th3illusion


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Did a little comparison with the SRR-61


you're very skilled.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> you're very skilled.


This

During the campaign, I died and re spawned under the map.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Will you be going 780's or ti's....
> Hopefully one day they will scale well like the 290x....


I don't think I will go with tis. 2 780s should be great for a single 1440p monitor for a while 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Well then


WOW. That's a first. I can understand kicked for members but banned for members? WOW...


----------



## amd655

Baddyfield 4.


----------



## gatornation240

I'm at least able to play a few matches now, I turned off fraps and ultramon/flawlesscreen and have been able to play a couple hours. I also turned off my OC of both cpu/gpu just trying anything to play this thing


----------



## CalinTM

The jaggies in some maps make me rage, MSAA doesn't help a bit.


----------



## PF85

Crap game still crashing..


----------



## Zoroastrian

Well WELL ! PARCEL Storm !!! THE WAVES THE ACTION ! the changing weather patterns ! Awesome well don DICE ! now just smooth the game play out and its win win win !


----------



## middydj

The more I crash .. the more I back away from this game.. Getting too the point where I don't even try to play at all now.. I'm glad I did not sink cash into premium..

Might be time to move on to something else.. heck of a run in bf3... even with the bugs...


----------



## CptDanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> i watched a video about network smoothing and from what I understand, its better to run it at 0% if you have a good connection, as it causes animation delays vs what actually happens. I have mine at 0


Yes but you better have a fiber line to run it at 0......


----------



## trivium nate

total shot's in the dark here...

Are you forcing triplebuffering for some reason?
no

Are you running an overclock?
no

Why are you running on the 331.40 driver's? They were terrible for everything but the beta...

i downgraded to see it it wold fix my issue


----------



## iARDAs

I truly think that the hit detection is messed up with attachemets that has laser sights.

When I use iron sight the hit detection is good, but laser sights such as Kobra RDS are messed up like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I truly think that the hit detection is messed up with attachments that has laser sights.
> 
> When I use iron sight the hit detection is good, but laser sights such as Kobra RDS are messed up like there is no tomorrow.


It was you who was pissed by the Xbox-like HUD with me right ?
Read this man.

I just started using PlayClaw, big thanks to whoever recommended it it's great and has gone far since the first time I used it years ago, and I pressed the auto screenshot button unintentionally.
While browsing through the screenshots I immediatly noticed the overlay was much bigger in two of them. Here are two screenshots so you can see what I'm talking about:



So I went to the screenshots settings and here you have it:


I knew it. Everybody around me was wondering what the hell I was on about and telling me that 1080p didn't necessarily have to be smaller, that they couldn't see it was blurry and all.
Dice better fix this soon. I'm getting used to the game and starting to like it but this is just a massive joke.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> It was you who was pissed by the Xbox-like HUD with me right ?
> Read this man.
> 
> I just started using PlayClaw, big thanks to whoever recommended it it's great and has gone far since the first time I used it years ago, and I pressed the auto screenshot button unintentionnaly.
> While browsing through the screenshots I immediatly noticed the overlay was much bigger in two of them. Here are two screenshots so you can see what I'm talking about:
> 
> 
> 
> So I went to the screenshots settings and here you have it:
> 
> 
> Dice better fix this soon. I'm getting used to the game and starting to like it but this is just a massive joke.


Haha hold on wait what?

That screen is running at 720p resolution?


----------



## Zoroastrian

just a note for anyone using ATI cards

if you having frame drops and laggy gameplay

try optimizing CCC i.e enable AA enhance application settings surface format textures etc etc

It makes and awesome difference im now playing on ultra settings like i did in BF3 however BF3 did not like any chances on CCC BF4 loves CCC try it !


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Haha hold on wait what?
> 
> That screen is running at 720p resolution?


YES ! ABSOLUTELY.

This a joke. Why the hell would they be so careless. I can not believe they would be so lazy. Glad I'm not paranoid though and that my eyes aren't failing me x).
Trouble with this is that nobody's going to report it because I only had suspicions that it was upscaled 720p or whatever but it's worse than that it is 720p. I didn't even prove it on purpose. So who's going to report this ? Who does it bother so much that they would say anything about it or investigate it ?
This is a disgrace. I have the Hardware to run this game at 1080p and I deserve it to run at 1080p.

Test it your self. Take a windows screenshot if you don't want to use programs. Taking a windows screenshot while on the spawn screen puts the game in the top left corner like it was in windowed 720p and the rest of the 1080p screenshot is filled with white.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> just a note for anyone using ATI cards
> 
> if you having frame drops and laggy gameplay
> 
> try optimizing CCC i.e enable AA enhance application settings surface format textures etc etc
> 
> It makes and awesome difference im now playing on ultra settings like i did in BF3 however BF3 did not like any chances on CCC BF4 loves CCC try it !


can u post a picture? i dont find that options thanks


----------



## keiko1

I had the same problem truestorybro got same cpu and gpus as you ,crashed almost instantly as campaign started and lost one of my gpus had to reinstall drivers . Dont think this game likes slied oced cards ! what a joke.


----------



## The-racer

I've got some more questions









Does this game auto-update?
I haven't found an update through origin , nor can i find one in the browser.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> I've got some more questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this game auto-update?
> I haven't found an update through origin , nor can i find one in the browser.


It does or you can just right click on BF4 to check also


----------



## Totally Dubbed

ohhh gonna upload my video - yesterday I ended up spawning on a squad mate and ended up under the map - and could kill people.


----------



## banging34hzs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> I've got some more questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this game auto-update?
> I haven't found an update through origin , nor can i find one in the browser.


Right click the game and you should see something that says check game files or Check for update but yes all origin games self update.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Well then


Were you cleaning the floor's with them? This use to happen to me in Crysis 3 ALL the time. People have a never ending campaign to vote kick/ban the highest ranked player in a server in that game it seems.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Were you cleaning the floor's with them? This use to happen to me in Crysis 3 ALL the time. People have a never ending campaign to vote kick/ban the highest ranked player in a server in that game it seems.


It happened ALOT in BF3 to me and others here, sick of bastards like that tbh.


----------



## r0l4n

Seriously disappointed with the campaign, way too short. It seems to me they spent 80% of their development time in the first 20% of the campaign just to show the game off.


----------



## Sheyster

Here is some more info on the Network Smoothing setting:

http://forums.bf4platoons.com/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=234&sid=58b9be866c7d422fa2ff32ed34e1ad37#p881
Quote:


> In simple language this is what the Network Smoothing Factor Slider actually does:
> 
> The BF3 Server that your playing on is constantly updating your local machine (computer) with the data on where other players are actually located on the Game Map.
> 
> The unreported data (player movements etc.) during the times in between these updates being sent by the server and your machine receiving the data have to be estimated or plotted in order for the game to render smooth player movements via your graphics.
> 
> This nuance often creates situations where it appears (on your machine) that a player is at point x which is where you you fire a few rounds (or a whole clip if ur me or C0pa) and the target is not phased or at least he's got enough health to respond quickly with a lethal blast leaving you mad, dead, and if your Jim, shouting a few favorite choice words in our TeamSpeak.
> 
> By moving the slider all the way to the left (off) you get a truer visual rendering of where the target actually is in the game map which should lend to better accuracy, hit box detection, etc.
> 
> By turning it off or down by moving it to the left you may experience some jumps in game play. To what level you experience the jumps in frames depends on a variety of factors from your ping to your hardware. Test it out and see.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> just a note for anyone using ATI cards
> 
> if you having frame drops and laggy gameplay
> 
> try optimizing CCC i.e enable AA enhance application settings surface format textures etc etc
> 
> It makes and awesome difference im now playing on ultra settings like i did in BF3 however BF3 did not like any chances on CCC BF4 loves CCC try it !


hey BIG THANKS its does make a difference!! WOW game feels more smooth and it seem to me im getting higher FPS as well +Rep!!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> It happened ALOT in BF3 to me and others here, sick of bastards like that tbh.


exploitation of the feature, it need's a fine tuning/straight up removal. Bad's using social justice ( a plague on humanity) to ban people w/o evidence of crime.

Now what's the deal w/ the 720P upscaling people are talking a bout?


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> YES ! ABSOLUTELY.
> 
> This a joke. Why the hell would they be so careless. I can not believe they would be so lazy. Glad I'm not paranoid though and that my eyes aren't failing me x).
> Trouble with this is that nobody's going to report it because I only had suspicions that it was upscaled 720p or whatever but it's worse than that it is 720p. I didn't even prove it on purpose. So who's going to report this ? Who does it bother so much that they would say anything about it or investigate it ?
> This is a disgrace. I have the Hardware to run this game at 1080p and I deserve it to run at 1080p.
> 
> Test it your self. Take a windows screenshot if you don't want to use programs. Taking a windows screenshot while on the spawn screen puts the game in the top left corner like it was in windowed 720p and the rest of the 1080p screenshot is filled with white.


You should see how awful it looks on a 1440p screen.


----------



## Amhro

just check this video, it explains it pretty good
.


----------



## cravinmild

I tried MP last night as recon but I am having a hard time getting any points with the scopeless starting rifle. The map ( I don't know any of them) was large and _EVERYBODY_ had scopes, it was awful and not fun at all







Could not get out of spawn without getting sniped. Last night was my first MP game and I don't know which map would be a good one to start leveling my guy on which does not put a noob at a great disadvantage with such noobie weapons. I tried to google it but everything refers to the beta and little info on a "guide" for those starting out. I just need to unlock a few scopes to get me going but with like 50 points per game its going to take awhile.

Anyone have any tips for me, linkys or something ..... I prefer sniper, don't care for any other classes.

Thanks


----------



## di inferi

About unlocking the SAW for multiplayer....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Which choice do I make in the SP?



Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I tried MP last night as recon but I am having a hard time getting any points with the scopeless starting rifle. The map ( I don't know any of them) was large and _EVERYBODY_ had scopes, it was awful and not fun at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could not get out of spawn without getting sniped. Last night was my first MP game and I don't know which map would be a good one to start leveling my guy on which does not put a noob at a great disadvantage with such noobie weapons. I tried to google it but everything refers to the beta and little info on a "guide" for those starting out. I just need to unlock a few scopes to get me going but with like 50 points per game its going to take awhile.
> 
> Anyone have any tips for me, linkys or something ..... I prefer sniper, don't care for any other classes.
> 
> Thanks


Jump into a 20-24 player Domination / TDM match and start leveling there. Its quick action. Be weary of the 32 players matches though. The maps' size doesn't support that many players so spawning is just terrible.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> You should see how awful it looks on a 1440p screen.


Oh god... I felt really bad for the rare 4K gamers but hadn't thought about the 1440p croud ^^.

I have the feeling this isn't getting fixed any time soon too x).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

*Video on unlocking guns for MP - via the campaign (SPOILER ALERT!!!)*





*Video of me wallhacking/glitching (by accident):*


----------



## ihatelolcats

i think the problem is with your setup...


----------



## iARDAs

Nvidia users and who keep having crashes with the game. Can you use GFE, optimize your game with it and run the game instead of your own settings?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> *Video on unlocking guns for MP - via the campaign (SPOILER ALERT!!!)*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Video of me wallhacking/glitching (by accident):*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


be careful dubbed, that's grounds for banning if you piss off enough people. EVEN if it's design flaw. It's exploitation of design flaw, thus blah blah.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Had you explored it further you would have realized it is muti-level and has an exterior running along the entire length of the map.
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the orange triangles flanking?
> 
> Hardly a 'get in line at the bottom of the stairs' experience.


9/10 games on that map = same experience as metro, theres a reason why its called Metro 2.0.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> be careful dubbed, that's grounds for banning if you piss off enough people. EVEN if it's design flaw. It's exploitation of design flaw, thus blah blah.


I know that's why i mention it in my video.
I didn't intentionally glitch.
But yeah I know EA are absolute idiots when it comes to things like this.
If I get banned, I'll go to guildford and burn their HQ


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Has anyone had there sound go in and out playing on the map with the dam. It happens randomly to me. Oh and lets say your ping is around 700, does that affect players whose ping is at 25? I have crappy satellite internet and I'm surprised that I can actually play and be somewhat competitive.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> just a note for anyone using ATI cards
> 
> if you having frame drops and laggy gameplay
> 
> try optimizing CCC i.e enable AA enhance application settings surface format textures etc etc
> 
> It makes and awesome difference im now playing on ultra settings like i did in BF3 however BF3 did not like any chances on CCC BF4 loves CCC try it !


Which settings are you changing exactly? I've been testing 4x EQ AA instead of ingame msaa, I can't tell a difference
Maybe give us a SS of your CCC profile?


----------



## ihatelolcats

if you disconnect from a match are your stats saved?


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 9/10 games on that map = same experience as metro, theres a reason why its called Metro 2.0.


Quoting you but actually answering the two poeple who answered to my comment about it being Metro 2.0.

Guys, if you'd taken the time to actually read what I posted instead of jumping on the occasion to defend the map, you probably would've realised that my experience on that map is extremely limited and I only commenting on my own experience.
As I said, it was a 70p server. Game mode was TDM. And the ticket count was 100. I didn't even join at the start.
So you can, without stressing your brains too much, imagine how I could think of that map as Metro 2.0.

1. Team DM uses a much smaller map layout.
2. I couldn't go anywhere but head to different stairs full of players throwing explosives and spraying for their lives.
3. less than a 100 tickets would last a couple minutes at most. Especially with 70 players on the map.
4. Had we only been 16 it wouldn't have felt the same but we were 70.

I thank you both for commenting though as I'm finally starting to enjoy the game despite its many flaws (the 720p menus aren't a flaw, nobody's stupid enough to let that happen) and I'll probably enjoy that map.


----------



## Particle

This game is an endless litany of errors heh
















<- Mostly these


----------



## trivium nate

if i could get into a good rush game and get some kills and rank up and learn how to aim id be happy im still a level 2 ....


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> if you disconnect from a match are your stats saved?


From what other people have said. The stat's are saved to that server? If that makes any sense.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Nvidia users and who keep having crashes with the game. Can you use GFE, optimize your game with it and run the game instead of your own settings?


Yes. I couldn't tell any difference in the crashes. As the days go by I do seem to be crashing less. I've never had any direct x error or anything like that just "battlefield 4 has stopped working" or server d/c. It was like this is BF3 as far as lag and server d/cs. They will fix it but it still sucks. I actually had already decided to not buy BF4 but I received it as an early birthday present from a friend so


----------



## steelkevin

Come back from a 64p Conquest Large Operation Locker.

The map's good although once you've backed the enemy up to the middle of the map you go through that metro experience again.

Server crashed so I didn't get the chance to see how long that would last but what I really liked and discovered in that game was BF4's Hardcore mode. It's WAY BETTER than BF3's and is proper Hardcore:

-no mini map by default.
-friendly fire.
-high damage.
-You can't tell if somebody's on your team or an enemy unless he's either like 5 meters away from you or you aim right at him for over a second. Otherwise the blue / green triangle above their head won't pop up.


----------



## FlyingNugget

Do you guys get 99% steady GPU usage?

I thought my i7 920 @ 4ghz would be enough to fully power a single 770gtx OC


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingNugget*
> 
> Do you guys get 99% steady GPU usage?
> 
> I thought my i7 920 @ 4ghz would be enough to fully power a single 770gtx OC


My i7-860 @3920MHz is never really stressed / under heavy load. My R9 280X sits over 95% at all times. I did notice that when I used the High presets instead of the ULTRA my GPU only ran at 80% which is quite weird.

EDIT:
Hooray ! there are no server queues.
Only downside is you can't join them anymore because the game keeps crashing but that doesn't matter so long as we got the queues back haha


----------



## skupples

I just want a no dorito's mode & or smaller, fading dorito's.


----------



## trivium nate

grrr i just want to play online!


----------



## FlyingNugget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> My i7-860 @3920MHz is never really stressed / under heavy load. My R9 280X sits over 95% at all times. I did notice that when I used the High presets instead of the ULTRA my GPU only ran at 80% which is quite weird.


Would the gpu usage being lower at high settings be because frames are higher, making the CPU a bottleneck?

I disabled core parking which helped a lot, although I do wish I would be seeing 95-99% constant gpu usage instead of 70-99%.

I have to say, I actually think bf4 is a great game. I stopped playing bf3 after about 50 hours because I thought it was boring for the most part; the maps were too big for my enjoyment. I much preferred Bad Company 2 map sizes, which bf4 now has + a lot of extra goodies.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I just want a no dorito's mode & or smaller, fading dorito's.


I played my first ever game of bf on hardcore server last night, never tried it in bf3. Must say was great fun except for being one shot a few times by snipers. Some of the concept I found to be good and would be better implemented in normal mode. Like no dorito's.


----------



## steelkevin

Earlier I said my GPU was always over 95% usage and CPU stayed below 60% average on all cores at any given time.

Well I'm currently on The Railway map in Conquest and my GPU usage is always between 65-75% whereas my CPU usage is very often up in the 80%.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> hey BIG THANKS its does make a difference!! WOW game feels more smooth and it seem to me im getting higher FPS as well +Rep!!


Anything more specific? What did you change?


----------



## keiko1

Hi folks im on the 331.65 Drivers and ive played one level of sp campaign 2 multi games and some time on the test range and in that time my drivers hav ecrashed 3 times and when recovered ive lost gpu2 and had to reinstall drivers !!!!!!! has anyone else had this problem ? First time was on sp campaign starting and my gpu was oced too a moderately stable oc that bf3 runs nice on second and third time my monitor was oced and gpu not? Is this game oc sensitive? my cpu was oced all the time to 4.6 . Ive had 2 multi rounds with cpu oced gpu stock and monitor stock and it ran ok .


----------



## goldbranch

Does anyone know any other fix for smoke/light flickering rather than disabling SLI?

I have GTX 680M SLI and currently on 331.65 driver.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I played my first ever game of bf on hardcore server last night, never tried it in bf3. Must say was great fun except for being one shot a few times by snipers. Some of the concept I found to be good and would be better implemented in normal mode. Like no dorito's.


Server's should have a list of things they want to enable or disable. Each player should get an option of having marker's on or off really.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Here is some more info on the Network Smoothing setting:
> 
> http://forums.bf4platoons.com/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=234&sid=58b9be866c7d422fa2ff32ed34e1ad37#p881


Really weird how my experience is the exact same except with the slider to the full right.
What does that mean?

Going from 0 to 100% makes it so that my bullets register 100% of the time and I haven't had an instadeath yet in CQB.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Hopefully server crashes will be fixed soon and join queues will be added.

From Battlelog
Quote:


> We have identified an issue where the game server will crash and disconnect players. We have a fix in progress. We are rolling out a PC fix for the join queue.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I am already seeing queues. Still got another disconnection this morning but not as rampant as it was starting Thurs night. And up til then was totally stable for me. I have also done some things on my end like turned off network smoothing but as DICE also 'fixin things' can't say for sure it also helped. Don't notice any other differences it may have introduced either. Just crashing less and less now thankfully.

Quit percentage at 50 and most of that not intentional too. They should reset that stat.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Anything more specific? What did you change?


If you hit the little arrow icon next to the name in the quote it takes you to original post and often they have quoted too there.
Quote:


> just a note for anyone using ATI cards
> 
> if you having frame drops and laggy gameplay
> 
> try optimizing CCC i.e enable AA enhance application settings surface format textures etc etc
> 
> It makes and awesome difference im now playing on ultra settings like i did in BF3 however BF3 did not like any chances on CCC BF4 loves CCC try it !


I already have that option on (have looked at my CCC settings since crashes started). Tho the latter has really been my only prob unlike any kind of "lag" either network or rendering related (unlike beta) even on my single taxed 7950 at 1440P. Getting another soon.


----------



## cyanmcleod

and for like the 23894657349680376987th time i need to reboot to get the game to work. this is a joke, the new cod needs to come out of something. bored of other FPS games and this one is just a joke. i feel like i am doing stress test on LN2 or something with this many crashes.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Hopefully server crashes will be fixed soon and join queues will be added.
> 
> From Battlelog


that's good to hear


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*
> 
> and for like the 23894657349680376987th time i need to reboot to get the game to work. this is a joke, the new cod needs to come out of something. bored of other FPS games and this one is just a joke. i feel like i am doing stress test on LN2 or something with this many crashes.


They are working on it dude. Troubleshooting/changing crap on your end can help too (although most of this is not on our end it would seem).

I havent had to reboot and what not the game just freezes or disconnects occasionally. Less so now since starting Thurs.


----------



## cyanmcleod

well i am now back to the first issue i had of saying to close the game when it isnt open. just rebooted again and it is still saying it so i guess i cannot play until the issue a patch since the only way i fixed it last time was a full delete and reinstall and i burning up my monthly data limit fast that way. either they fix it or i wait on next month :-/


----------



## bambino167

Looking for guys or girls to play with, am just starting out bambino169 looking forward to meeting you lol


----------



## Notty

Can anyone test the game with 1024x768 low details? geez... I see so much interest in useless overclocks that cost fortunes to cool and no one can do a *proper CPU test* to see what it takes to get 90 minimum fps.

I3 3240, 64 players map:

minimum: 55fps
average: 77fps
maximum: 110fps

1024x768 low, no work on the GPU, that´s what matters to test a CPU.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notty*
> 
> Can anyone test the game with 1024x768 low details? geez... I see so much interest in useless overclocks that cost fortunes to cool and no one can do a *proper CPU test* to see what it takes to get 90 minimum fps.
> 
> I3 3240, 64 players map:
> 
> minimum: 55fps
> average: 77fps
> maximum: 110fps
> 
> 1024x768 low, no work on the GPU, that´s what matters to test a CPU.


I would help but I have no idea what you're talking about. Maybe you can start over again ?


----------



## Dart06

Server Queues are working fine for me now. Very cool.


----------



## Totally Dubbed




----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Hopefully server crashes will be fixed soon and join queues will be added.
> 
> From Battlelog


Queues are added for me in some servers actually... Saw it 2 hours ago.


----------



## Tippy

AWESOME, server queues. Now I can finally stop running into that freaking scenario of trying to join 63/64 player servers or 31/32 player servers only to be told it's full. I would spend like half my time on the server browser screen just trying to find a decent server.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> -You can't tell if somebody's on your team or an enemy unless he's either like 5 meters away from you or you aim right at him for over a second. Otherwise the blue / green triangle above their head won't pop up.


How do people even play like that? It's already hard to tell apart enemies and friendlies even on normal mode if they pop-up around a corner and run into you, or run in the opposite direction of the "general flow".

I mean pretty much all enemies and friendlies are the same thing at that point, except one gives you points and one gets you kicked. Also throwing grenades would pretty much be a no-go. Seems silly


----------



## hotwheels1997

Hello guys! I have a GPU usage situation i'm not sure if it's a problem or something normal.When i play,it's usually 97-99% usage but when I have a look of the map like this one:

You can see on the picture it drops to 75-80% which results in worse FPS = worse experience.Lowering the graphics doesn't do anything,i'm playing on Ultra preset with MSAA and everything. i5-3570k @ 4.3Ghz.
Another occasion:

Is this normal ,is it CPU bottleneck though the CPU usage is shown never above 80%.Is my card faulty or my HDD is too slow,i use Win8 and don't know how to solve this problem.It happens in BF3 though it drops to 90-92% which is more normal.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Hello guys! I have a GPU usage situation i'm not sure if it's a problem or something normal.When i play,it's usually 97-99% usage but when I have a look of the map like this one:
> 
> You can see on the picture it drops to 75-80% which results in worse FPS = worse experience.Lowering the graphics doesn't do anything,i'm playing on Ultra preset with MSAA and everything. i5-3570k @ 4.3Ghz.
> Another occasion:
> 
> Is this normal ,is it CPU bottleneck though the CPU usage is shown never above 80%.Is my card faulty or my HDD is too slow,i use Win8 and don't know how to solve this problem.It happens in BF3 though it drops to 90-92% which is more normal.


Pretty sure that its just the map is more cpu intensive, I get about 5-10 fps on average lower on flood compared to railway and lower GPU usage.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Pretty sure that its just the map is more cpu intensive, I get about 5-10 fps on average lower on flood compared to railway and lower GPU usage.


i'll try railway right now,give me a moment to find a server without a queue of 20ppl...But could it be my HDD? I have only one - for windows,for games and for recording at the same time.


----------



## moocowman

I'm absolutely loving BF4. The map design, IMO, is really well done. Everything just feels so much better and a lot more solid. I have had a few crashes, but it seems DICE has been looking into it already. Just.. awesome.


----------



## $ilent

Hey guys anyone know of a way to boost the notification sounds in the game? Maybe its just because my gpu fans ramp up, but when im in chopper and getting targetted I can hardly hear the warning sound going off telling me im being locked onto. Half the time I have to guess and use flares


----------



## Totally Dubbed

THIS + server crashing = BF4

Don't buy this horrible game until they fix it.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> THIS + server crashing = BF4
> 
> Don't buy this horrible game until they fix it.


Not sure what im supposed to be looking? you changed network setting and the rubber banding left...?

Also I swear ive said this before, but just in case. If your getting bad rubber banding just swap servers...theres hundreds of servers out there. Ive only had bad rubber banding on say 2 servers in the past 30 or so ive played this week. Also whats your broadband like? NAT open? windows network settings allow the BF4 connection?


----------



## eternal7trance

Dubbed you just overdo everything. I've maybe had like 10% of the games I've joined be like that, I just quit and joined a different server and enjoyed the game like normal.

My overall experience with BF4 has been great now that I made sure my computer was in normal working order.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> THIS + server crashing = BF4
> 
> Don't buy this horrible game until they fix it.


Dude we raped yesterday in that rush game hahahah


----------



## djriful

Gave another try... server crash. I'm done with BF4.


----------



## Maou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> THIS + server crashing = BF4
> 
> Don't buy this horrible game until they fix it.


As others have said,change server when that happens.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Gave another try... server crash. I'm done with BF4.


Have you updated BF4 through punkbuster? Updated battlelog via the plugin?

I dont understand everyone saying the game is buggy as hell, frankly its been brilliant for me. Aside from the odd rubber banding server and a server that shutdown ive not had any issues *touches wood*.

I remember back on BF3 it was buggy as hell at the start, this is a big improvement.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Hey guys anyone know of a way to boost the notification sounds in the game? Maybe its just because my gpu fans ramp up, but when im in chopper and getting targetted I can hardly hear the warning sound going off telling me im being locked onto. Half the time I have to guess and use flares


Wear headphones? xD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> THIS + server crashing = BF4
> 
> Don't buy this horrible game until they fix it.
> 
> *vid snipped*


Haven't experienced any connection issues, but have experienced crashing. However, a multiplayer game having issues at launch? That's totally unheard of, right? I mean.. it's never happened before in any other online game at their launch either.
....

The crashing will be fixed. People can wait until it's fixed to buy the game or just not buy it because of launch issues, but whatever. It happens.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Have you updated BF4 through punkbuster? Updated battlelog via the plugin?
> 
> I dont understand everyone saying the game is buggy as hell, frankly its been brilliant for me. Aside from the odd rubber banding server and a server that shutdown ive not had any issues *touches wood*.
> 
> I remember back on BF3 it was buggy as hell at the start, this is a big improvement.


A lot of online games have issues at launch. People are just impatient.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Wear headphones? xD


No its like its unusually quiet on my game, like even if the fan noise wasnt there it would still be too quiet. Its not on level with the sounds in the rest of the game or something, wondering if theres any way I could boost it. Im not seeing any options in audio for it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Not sure what im supposed to be looking? you changed network setting and the rubber banding left...?
> 
> Also I swear ive said this before, but just in case. If your getting bad rubber banding just swap servers...theres hundreds of servers out there. Ive only had bad rubber banding on say 2 servers in the past 30 or so ive played this week. Also whats your broadband like? NAT open? windows network settings allow the BF4 connection?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Dubbed you just overdo everything. I've maybe had like 10% of the games I've joined be like that, I just quit and joined a different server and enjoyed the game like normal.
> 
> My overall experience with BF4 has been great now that I made sure my computer was in normal working order.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Dude we raped yesterday in that rush game hahahah


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maou*
> 
> As others have said,change server when that happens.


Happens in a lot of servers.
Nothing to do on my end - before you start assuming.

As for it "leaving" when I reduced the netwrok soothing - not sure if you got your specs on, but check it rubber banding even after it is at 0.

And yes I've tried it at different levels too.
Makes sniping partially impossible.

This game has more problems than BF2142 had after patch 1.25.
It's ridiculous.

I can wallhack, rubber band, not register hits, have game crashes & server disconnects all in one game! LUCKY MEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Wear headphones? xD
> Haven't experienced any connection issues, but have experienced crashing. However, a multiplayer game having issues at launch? That's totally unheard of, right? I mean.. it's never happened before in any other online game at their launch either. It happens.
> 
> ....
> 
> The crashing will be fixed. People can wait until it's fixed to buy the game or just not buy it because of launch issues, but whatever.


So what was the "beta" for then?
"We are trying to test loads on servers"
Oh really? So that explains why the game crashes more than the BETA did then hey?

Nah, I'm having none of it.
I played over 30hrs of batman within 3-4days.
BF4 - less than 10 - maybe pushing 6 if I include the campaign.
Each time I play, I get issues - be it the server I initially join or 3 matches later.
I just can't stand it - it infuriates me.

For a game made in 2013, with such huge press - it really should do better.
I wish I could sell or withdraw my premium membership now.


----------



## $ilent

Which browser you using? What is your broadband like? have you updated punkbuster/battlelog through the plugin?

Also I dont understand why you say "happens on a lot of servers, nothing to do on my end". Frankly if it does happen on alot of servers its *clearly* something to do on your end since the problem isnt going away. If it was not something to do with your pc the problem would go away once you change servers (indicating its a server side issue)...


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> No its like its unusually quiet on my game, like even if the fan noise wasnt there it would still be too quiet. Its not on level with the sounds in the rest of the game or something, wondering if theres any way I could boost it. Im not seeing any options in audio for it.


Huh.. that's weird. I hear it call outs and warning sounds loud and clear on my end. I haven't taken a look at the audio options so I wouldn't really know. :\

Not to laugh at your misfortune or anything, but I kinda found this funny coming from someone who goes by the name $ilent..


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Huh.. that's weird. I hear it call outs and warning sounds loud and clear on my end. I haven't taken a look at the audio options so I wouldn't really know. :\
> 
> Not to laugh at your misfortune or anything, but I kinda found this funny coming from someone who goes by the name $ilent..


Lol, yes it can be annoying. Especially when enemy has passive radar and you literally only find out your in trouble once the misile is in the air on route to you.

Maybe it is down to my gpu fans, ill find out by tomorrow hopefully anyway since im planning on changing the stock cooler out.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Holy crap,just played a round of Paracel Storm.To connect it to my other post,GPU usage was 96-99% ,perfect performance on Ultra.Freaking destroyed them with that attack boat by my own,second round with this boat and i unlocked 5 things at once with my score







Awesome fun,love this game!
Yes,the netcode is worse than in BF3 (how the ...?) but somehow they managed to do it.I still enjoy the game and definetely worth the 30$ I paid for it.(that russian copy + cracked language







)

P.S. Haven't had a server crash the whole day,no rubber banding,nothing.(knock on wood) Dice are really working on it,that's why I love this company.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Which browser you using? What is your broadband like? have you updated punkbuster/battlelog through the plugin?
> 
> Also I dont understand why you say "happens on a lot of servers, nothing to do on my end". Frankly if it does happen on alot of servers its *clearly* something to do on your end since the problem isnt going away. If it was not something to do with your pc the problem would go away once you change servers (indicating its a server side issue)...


I love the assumption.
My cousin, who lives in the USA - has the SAME problems.
Not the same servers, just the same problems.

Just because YOU don't have the problem doesn't mean it's naturally my fault.

I'm just getting infuriated y the game - meaning I don't want to play it at all. Which is what I'm resulting in doing. NOT playing a game that I paid for a pre-order + premium for.
Doesn't make bloody sense.


----------



## Yor_

Game is awesome at its core...but it's unfinished, sadly. Once the crashes, bugs, glitches are ironed out, this game is going to be amazing. I love it with all my heart but I recognize it has its faults, as of right now.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Dubbed you just overdo everything. I've maybe had like 10% of the games I've joined be like that, I just quit and joined a different server and enjoyed the game like normal.
> 
> My overall experience with BF4 has been great now that I made sure my computer was in normal working order.


And how many hours have you and the others that say they've had "no" issues played? I've put in 27 hours already and over half of the servers either lag/rubber band, disconnect/crash or suffer from sound issues. I think some people are just way too tolerant overall. And of course there are plenty of people on the other end of the spectrum as well, but there are too many game breaking issues that thousands are having. Official forums confirm that. And I've already said, every single person on my friends list (at least 20) has experienced these issues a hell of a lot more than 10% of the time.


----------



## amd655

I have played never, and i have zero problems with the game.


----------



## MattGordon

Been playing for about 27 hours so far and in the past 2 I have been getting extreme lag issues and bits and pieces of maps not loading properly. Is anyone having these issues too? I'm also getting some horrible graphic problems that make the map look like squares laid upon each other







. I was able to run the game so smoothly previously..

I'd like to know if this a software issue and not my PC acting up...

Edit: I nabbed a video through shadowplay, it should be up in 15min.


----------



## $ilent

Maybe im just lucky then dubbed, ive played almost 19 hours had maybe 30 mins bad experience. Here's some servers ive been on in last 12 hours or so, no rubber banding on any of them. Maybe give these a shot if you can get a spare spot.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/2c8f9b8b-d285-4300-ae59-f56cbd12ed83/Warhawk-s-No-Stupid-Rulz-Server/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/6b50ab0a-7763-4f5e-8615-ca73277bbba7/AoG-FR-Inf-Only-NO-CAMP-NO-RPG-NO-GRENADE-LAUNCHER/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/b548ee46-c32c-44df-9adb-e03ce4a47975/Oap-Squad-Hardcore/


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> And how many hours have you and the others that say they've had "no" issues played? I've put in 27 hours already and over half of the servers either lag/rubber band, disconnect/crash or suffer from sound issues. I think some people are just way too tolerant overall. And of course there are plenty of people on the other end of the spectrum as well, but there are too many game breaking issues that thousands are having. Official forums confirm that. And I've already said, every single person on my friends list (at least 20) has experienced these issues a hell of a lot more than 10% of the time.


I played for about 5 hours total yesterday and only ran in to one rubberband server which I promptly left and went back to enjoying the game. Then before that I played for 4 hours with no server issues. Then before that I think I had 2 servers lag out on me and the rest was perfectly fine

I usually play on the 64m servers


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Have you updated BF4 through punkbuster? Updated battlelog via the plugin?
> 
> I dont understand everyone saying the game is buggy as hell, frankly its been brilliant for me. Aside from the odd rubber banding server and a server that shutdown ive not had any issues *touches wood*.
> 
> I remember back on BF3 it was buggy as hell at the start, this is a big improvement.


this is how bug's go. Some people have them, some people can solve them, some of them are "user error" some people have none.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Been playing for about 27 hours so far and in the past 2 I have been getting extreme lag issues and bits and pieces of maps not loading properly. Is anyone having these issues too? I'm also getting some horrible graphic problems that make the map look like squares laid upon each other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I was able to run the game so smoothly previously..
> 
> I'd like to know if this a software issue and not my PC acting up...
> 
> Edit: I nabbed a video through shadowplay, it should be up in 15min.


Its not just you. Lower your gpu OC to stock clocks and lower your CPU overclock a bit even if it's stable in everything else. That being said there are plenty of graphical issues like flickering and delayed/disappearing team identification issues which is a real problem in HC mode with FF on. Seems to be mostly limited to zooming/scoping in. I'd even try a different driver.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> this is how bug's go. Some people have them, some people can solve them, some of them are "user error" some people have none.


That's kind of what happens when you have so many possible configurations and settings and the game has to be optimized for all of them.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Maybe im just lucky then dubbed, ive played almost 19 hours had maybe 30 mins bad experience. Here's some servers ive been on in last 12 hours or so, no rubber banding on any of them. Maybe give these a shot if you can get a spare spot.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/2c8f9b8b-d285-4300-ae59-f56cbd12ed83/Warhawk-s-No-Stupid-Rulz-Server/
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/6b50ab0a-7763-4f5e-8615-ca73277bbba7/AoG-FR-Inf-Only-NO-CAMP-NO-RPG-NO-GRENADE-LAUNCHER/
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/b548ee46-c32c-44df-9adb-e03ce4a47975/Oap-Squad-Hardcore/


So you found two 30 player servers that ran well. Well thats nice. The smaller servers suffer far less from crashing/sound/lag issues than the larger 64 conquest ones.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> That's kind of what happens when you have so many possible configurations and settings and the game has to be optimized for all of them.


Most of these issues are server side so thats nonsense. And there is yet another notification in BL of another server side patch being rolled out. Must be a reason?


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Its not just you. Lower your gpu OC to stock clocks and lower your CPU overclock a bit even if it's stable in everything else. That being said there are plenty of graphical issues like flickering and delayed/disappearing team identification issues which is a real problem in HC mode with FF on. Seems to be mostly limited to zooming/scoping in. I'd even try a different driver.


I'm running everything at stock already since I heard people having issues with OCs and BF4.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> So you found two 30 player servers that ran well. Well thats nice. The smaller servers suffer far less from crashing/sound/lag issues than the larger 64 conquest ones.


Well no see heres the thing, I dont change servers after every single game I play, that would be moronic. I have only played these servers in the last 6 hours or so.

Would you prefer it if I edit my post and remove all those servers? Remember, im not the one with server problems here.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I have played never, and i have zero problems with the game.


you're the real winner here


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Well no see heres the thing, I dont change servers after every single game I play, that would be moronic. I have only played these servers in the last 6 hours or so.
> 
> Would you prefer it if I edit my post and remove all those servers? Remember, im not the one with server problems here.


I don't switch server often either. Sticking with one gets old and when one is looking to experience different modes etc, switching is the only option, right? Ok then. I'll find one that's perfect and just hide on it and pretend everything is good with the game. And like I said, I see people playing SP and small TDM maps spouting nonsense about the game having no issues.


----------



## Tippy

Are the netcode issues fixed yet?


----------



## MattGordon

And here's my lag and graphical problems in all their glory. Watch the ground as I fly around.













Wasn't like this at all intill recently.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I don't switch server often either. Sticking with one gets old and when one is looking to experience different modes etc, switching is the only option, right? Ok then. I'll find one that's perfect and just hide on it and pretend everything is good with the game. And like I said, I see people playing SP and small TDM maps spouting nonsense about the game having no issues.


Ive been on 27 different servers in my playing time of 19 hours. 8 of those are 64 player servers, the rest are mostly between 30-48 player servers.

So to say ive had issues on 2 maybe 3 servers out of 27 speaks for itself in that im not just playing on low player count servers nor staying on the same server all the time.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> And here's my lag and graphical problems in all their glory. Watch the ground as I fly around.


That pausing drives me nuts. Even just watching it. I get it too.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> That pausing drives me nuts. Even just watching it. I get it too.


It's killing me too often and it's driving me nuts too. At least I'm not in the super fun pausing boat alone


----------



## g94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> It's killing me too often and it's driving me nuts too. At least I'm not in the super fun pausing boat alone


Happens to me also just like in your video. This game is pretty much unplayable for me right now. Sucks.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Ive been on 27 different servers in my playing time of 19 hours. 8 of those are 64 player servers, the rest are mostly between 30-48 player servers.
> 
> So to say ive had issues on 2 maybe 3 servers out of 27 speaks for itself in that im not just playing on low player count servers nor staying on the same server all the time.


What is it speaking for? Your superiority complex?
Quote:


> It must be ignorance and user error then because I'm not experiencing these issues as much.












Thousands are flooding the forums with game breaking issues but I guess they are all just clueless monkeys. I run into people like you all the time. Most of whom have the mentality of, just spend more money on better hardware and services and the issues will go away. Ridiculous. If you've been fortunate then great, but don't go around with your nose in the air making it sound like everything is fine and there are no issues on EA's end.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> 331.75? I can't even find that.


331.65, my bad.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Most of these issues are server side so thats nonsense. And there is yet another notification in BL of another server side patch being rolled out. Must be a reason?


There's both server-side and client-side issues. A client-side patch is on its way as well.

Oh, and for $ilent.
Quote:


> We are aware of the issues with missing/corrupted audio in multiplayer and have created a fix for them. This fix is planned for release in the next PC client patch (see "Upcoming Updates" below.)


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> What is it speaking for? Your superiority complex?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands are flooding the forums with game breaking issues but I guess they are all just clueless monkeys. I run into people like you all the time. Most of whom have the mentality of, just spend more money on better hardware and services and the issues will go away. Ridiculous. If you've been fortunate then great, but don't go around with your nose in the air making it sound like everything is fine and there are no issues on EA's end.


wow im speechless...I try to help you guys and you throw it back in my face because your too busy crying that your battlefield 4 doesnt work and have given it the title of crap game forever.

Good luck getting help in here.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> wow im speechless...I try to help you guys and you throw it back in my face because your too busy crying that your battlefield 4 doesnt work and have given it the title of crap game forever.
> 
> Good luck getting help in here.


I'll be honest - didn't really feel as if you were helping.
More to the point you were saying: Nothing wrong with the game, check your settings etc.
That's a fair assumption - but you should know me better.
I don't run my system unstable and/or have any sort of problems.

*There are MANY problems with this game.*


----------



## BradleyW

Hello, is anyone having Vsync Issues?
I've conducted a test on the Test Range map.
I am max out with no MSAA and 100% Resolution Scaling.
This is the test area (Test 1):

Here is the FPS drop I suffer during explosion (Test 2):


Now if I repeat the test, here are the new results:
Test 1 = 200fps
Test 2 = 137fps

Why am I getting such bad fps drops with vsync?
I already tried forcing triple buffer both on and off.
Thank you.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> wow im speechless...I try to help you guys and you throw it back in my face because your too busy crying that your battlefield 4 doesnt work and have given it the title of crap game forever.
> 
> Good luck getting help in here.


No one is giving it the title of broken forever, it's just broken as it stands. So way to overreact with immature sarcasm and exaggeration.

Funny. I don't even recall ever seeing you in the BF3 thread in the last two years helping others, and this is the first time I've seen you in this thread, so ok.


----------



## $ilent

I posted the servers ive been on so that you could give them a try and see if the problem still occurs. I also asked you to check you had done the necessary updates, as I got kicked from a server due to punkbuster, so I have updated that and the problems have gone away.

I think you guys just assume ive bought BF4 on the off chance its a game I might like; on the contrary ive played BC2 and put it ~500 hours on BF3 from the start, so im well aware of the issues involved. But from my experience BF4 ihas not been as bad as bf3 in terms of issues.

I also didnt say for definite that there was nothing wrong with the game, I just said it seemed like it could be issues on your end since changing servers doesnt help.

You have to admit you've not posted anything in the past few days that could help identify the problem, if indeed there is one server side or your side. All you've really done is say how crap battlefield is, which doesnt really help matters.

Also slightly skewed I made the Battlefield 3 FPS database and Battlefield 4 FPS database threads; so maybe you should do a search outside of this thread?


----------



## iCrap

Anybody having problems with it crashing on the 6th mission nonstop? i can't complete the damn game...


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ohhh gonna upload my video - yesterday I ended up spawning on a squad mate and ended up under the map - and could kill people.


Some cry-hard is liable to report the vid and get you banned if you make that video public.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> Are the netcode issues fixed yet?


He posted this video yesterday, so I would guess no...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> What is it speaking for? Your superiority complex?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands are flooding the forums with game breaking issues but I guess they are all just clueless monkeys. I run into people like you all the time. Most of whom have the mentality of, just spend more money on better hardware and services and the issues will go away. Ridiculous. If you've been fortunate then great, but don't go around with your nose in the air making it sound like everything is fine and there are no issues on EA's end.


Just like Metro: Last Light, right?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Hello, is anyone having Vsync Issues?
> I've conducted a test on the Test Range map.
> I am max out with no MSAA and 100% Resolution Scaling.
> This is the test area (Test 1):
> 
> Here is the FPS drop I suffer during explosion (Test 2):
> 
> 
> Now if I repeat the test, here are the new results:
> Test 1 = 200fps
> Test 2 = 137fps
> 
> Why am I getting such bad fps drops with vsync?
> I already tried forcing triple buffer both on and off.
> Thank you.


Everyone I've talked to regarding this has the same issue. You can try creating a user.cgf file like in BF3, but even doing that, the frame dips are still there and I agree, it is annoying. Try again with one card on low/ultra settings and see if that helps.


----------



## BulletSponge

NM, already posted


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Some cry-hard is liable to report the vid and get you banned if you make that video public.


maybe! If they do - might even make my life more pleasurable right now lol.
I sent it to BF's twitter anyway.

It's funny how my cousin who came over put it to me:
"It's great to see the simpler BF titles being the BEST and with the LEAST problems and the newer "improved" ones being utterly crap. Yeah we played over 400-500hrs still in BF3, but that's because there's no other alternative. Glad I didn't pre-order this bull crap"

I wish I didn't either.
The BETA played better than the final release LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> What is it speaking for? Your superiority complex?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands are flooding the forums with game breaking issues but I guess they are all just clueless monkeys. I run into people like you all the time. Most of whom have the mentality of, just spend more money on better hardware and services and the issues will go away. Ridiculous. If you've been fortunate then great, but don't go around with your nose in the air making it sound like everything is fine and there are no issues on EA's end.


I laughed in agreement here


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> maybe! If they do - might even make my life more pleasurable right now lol.
> I sent it to BF's twitter anyway.
> 
> It's funny how my cousin who came over put it to me:
> "It's great to see the simpler BF titles being the BEST and with the LEAST problems and the newer "improved" ones being utterly crap. Yeah we played over 400-500hrs still in BF3, but that's because there's no other alternative. Glad I didn't pre-order this bull crap"
> 
> I wish I didn't either.
> The BETA played better than the final release LOL
> I laughed in agreement here


While there may be some bugs with the game it's certainly not game breaking. I have had no issues keeping a positive KD and hitting level 10 even with a busy work schedule. There may be thousands of people complaining but I can guarantee a lot of those need to check thier computers before they go whining to BF4 devs.

I've been playing on lots of 64 man servers with people not whining and complaining and no rubberbanding, since the game came out. I've even seen people from your area on some of the 64 man servers.

The 600mb patch fixed most of the issues they had around Day 1.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> maybe! If they do - might even make my life more pleasurable right now lol.
> I sent it to BF's twitter anyway.
> 
> It's funny how my cousin who came over put it to me:
> "*It's great to see the simpler BF titles being the BEST and with the LEAST problems* and the newer "improved" ones being utterly crap. Yeah we played over 400-500hrs still in BF3, but that's because there's no other alternative. Glad I didn't pre-order this bull crap"
> 
> I wish I didn't either.
> The BETA played better than the final release LOL
> I laughed in agreement here










Yeah, they had less problems after all the patches compared to BF4 at launch. What a surprise.

Seriously, though. People need to calm down. Getting worked up isn't going to get the fixes out any faster. Most online games have issues at launch. It happens. I'm sorry if you preordered the game and have the mindset that you have to play it right now in order to get your money's worth out of it despite the fact that the game isn't going anywhere anytime soon.

For Christ's sake.. just chill, people.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Everyone I've talked to regarding this has the same issue. You can try creating a user.cgf file like in BF3, but even doing that, the frame dips are still there and I agree, it is annoying. Try again with one card on low/ultra settings and see if that helps.


Seems to happen no matter what. However, I can achieve a minimum fps of 137 if I repeat the test when Vsync is disabled. I don't understand why Vsync is having issues in this game.


----------



## Peanuts4

I'm pretty reluctant at this point to drop $100 on the game. How fast are they implementing fixes?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they had less problems after all the patches compared to BF4 at launch. What a surprise.
> 
> Seriously, though. People need to calm down. Getting worked up isn't going to get the fixes out any faster. Most online games have issues at launch. It happens. I'm sorry if you preordered the game and have the mindset that you have to play it right now in order to get your money's worth out of it despite the fact that the game isn't going anywhere anytime soon.
> 
> For Christ's sake.. just chill, people.


Guess you haven't been playing many BF titles then have you


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> I'm pretty reluctant at this point to drop $100 on the game. How fast are they implementing fixes?


Pretty fast. Server queuing is already working, rubberbanding instances have decreased greatly, crashes are less frequent. The upcoming client patch should help address even more issues on the client end.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Guess you haven't been playing many BF titles then have you


I only started playing at BF3 and that game had so many Origin/Battlelog related crashes in the first entire MONTH (actually I think it went on for 2-3 months), BF4 looks a lot better in comparison in terms of how fast they're rolling out fixes.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Guess you haven't been playing many BF titles then have you


I've played all Battlefield games except Modern Combat, BC1 and 1943. I just don't have me one of those fancy pairs of rose colored glasses. Don't get me wrong; I've loved them all. They've just all had their fair share of issues. Acting like this is something new is really silly.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Seems to happen no matter what. However, I can achieve a minimum fps of 137 if I repeat the test when Vsync is disabled. I don't understand why Vsync is having issues in this game.


Your instantaneous minimum FPS may be lower than that though - remember FRAPS is averaging the frame times to show the FPS number. So a single frame at 5 FPS or something would bring the average down, which would show up even with Vsync on. You can have FRAPS record frame times instead of FPS if you want, then go back and check the log file and see if you have a couple of very long frame times right around the explosion that would explain what you are seeing.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Your instantaneous minimum FPS may be lower than that though - remember FRAPS is averaging the frame times to show the FPS number. So a single frame at 5 FPS or something would bring the average down, which would show up even with Vsync on. You can have FRAPS record frame times instead of FPS if you want, then go back and check the log file and see if you have a couple of very long frame times right around the explosion that would explain what you are seeing.


I understand this, but I also know that the fps is not dropping anywhere near 60 when Vsync is OFF. I know this due to the fps counter (Not perfect) and the smoothness of gameplay. there are huge differences. Triple buffer usually sorts this out, but not for BF4.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I understand this, but I also know that the fps is not dropping anywhere near 60 when Vsync is OFF. I know this due to the fps counter (Not perfect) and the smoothness of gameplay. there are huge differences. Triple buffer usually sorts this out, but not for BF4.


Why not just record the frame times anyway, and see what they show? Better than wondering.


----------



## Zoroastrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Which settings are you changing exactly? I've been testing 4x EQ AA instead of ingame msaa, I can't tell a difference
> Maybe give us a SS of your CCC profile?


Make sure CCC is on use application settings or enhance application settings where available. Do not enable AA
Using CcC this way is different to BF3
However you need to use the same setting IN GAME as you did for BF3.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Why not just record the frame times anyway, and see what they show? Better than wondering.


OK, how do I do it? I don't use FRAPS much. I use RadeonPro.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Guys,i'm still on version 1.0.0.0 of the game,I think.I have the russian copy but i'm playing in Europe.I have a 600mb update folder in my game and i have repaired install and checked for updates many times.
The game came out the 1st November for me,maybe the patch was applied before that? I don't understand if I have it patched or not.I say version 1.0.0.0 because the bf4.exe file is version 1.0.0.0. Can people running the latest patch check their exe version? I want to know if I have the patch or not - i'm not having many issues if any but still..


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> .
> Just like Metro: Last Light, right?


No, the scale isn't even close. Not saying LL didn't have it's share of issues though.


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I'm absolutely loving BF4. The map design, IMO, is really well done. Everything just feels so much better and a lot more solid. I have had a few crashes, but it seems DICE has been looking into it already. Just.. awesome.


Totally agree with you!!!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Guys,i'm still on version 1.0.0.0 of the game,I think.I have the russian copy but i'm playing in Europe.I have a 600mb update folder in my game and i have repaired install and checked for updates many times.
> The game came out the 1st November for me,maybe the patch was applied before that? I don't understand if I have it patched or not.I say version 1.0.0.0 because the bf4.exe file is version 1.0.0.0. Can people running the latest patch check their exe version? I want to know if I have the patch or not - i'm not having many issues if any but still..


how can I check for you?

BTW: joined 5 separate servers -EACH server crashed.
Note how I said server, not game.
Server went offline, 5 separate ones. Both my cousin and I got DC'ed.

EACH time we are having fun - it happens lol...sigh

ACTUALLY just thought of something - I'll let you know how it materialises - going to contact EA support.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> how can I check for you?
> 
> BTW: joined 5 separate servers -EACH server crashed.
> Note how I said server, not game.
> Server went offline, 5 separate ones. Both my cousin and I got DC'ed.
> 
> EACH time we are having fun - it happens lol...sigh
> 
> ACTUALLY just thought of something - I'll let you know how it materialises - going to contact EA support.


Check the bf4.exe version in the folder of the game,thx









Oh man,you're mad. You pre-ordered the game+premium,didn't you?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Why not just record the frame times anyway, and see what they show? Better than wondering.


20 second test. 5 seconds into the test is when I started blowing up the building.
Vsync was disabled.
Could you check the numbers? I still say Vsync is broken with this game.
Cheers:

bf4 2013-11-03 23-21-05-06 fps.csv 0k .csv file


bf4 2013-11-03 23-21-05-06 frametimes.csv 56k .csv file


bf4 2013-11-03 23-21-05-06 minmaxavg.csv 0k .csv file


FRAPSLOG.TXT 0k .TXT file


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Check the bf4.exe version in the folder of the game,thx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man,you're mad. You pre-ordered the game+premium,didn't you?


File version says 1.0.0.0


----------



## AHamick

I apologize if this has been asked and answered, my search came up negative.

Every time I launch the game starts in windowed mode that is about half the size of my screen. The menu option states full screen is selected. If I click on the maximize button on the window the game window will take up the entire screen but will remain in windowed mode.

My only work around is to maximize the window and then apply the borderless option. The problem with this is when I leave a server and enter a new one the game will again open in a window about half the size of my screen but remains in borderless mode. I then have to change it back to fullscreen, maximize the window and then reapply borderless. Alt+enter will remove borderless and return to windowed mode but will not apply full screen properly.

Any ideas? Its an obnoxious bug I'm having

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Check the bf4.exe version in the folder of the game,thx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man,you're mad. You pre-ordered the game+premium,didn't you?


Ah ha!
1.0 as well


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Guys,i'm still on version 1.0.0.0 of the game,I think.I have the russian copy but i'm playing in Europe.I have a 600mb update folder in my game and i have repaired install and checked for updates many times.
> The game came out the 1st November for me,maybe the patch was applied before that? I don't understand if I have it patched or not.I say version 1.0.0.0 because the bf4.exe file is version 1.0.0.0. Can people running the latest patch check their exe version? I want to know if I have the patch or not - i'm not having many issues if any but still..


I'm not 100% sure on this, but I believe so far the patches have only been server-side. There is a client-side patch coming, however.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Ah ha!
> 1.0 as well


Thx! I guess my game just got released updated since i haven't had many problems since release day(knock on wood)
You shouldn't get mad though,they'll fix the game.I'm waiting for my next month scolarship to get me Premium,my parents ain't buying me another Battlefield game









BTW: Do you get that arrow showing up when you get a kill or something,on your kill feed? I don't get it but i've seen most people do.Lvlcap for example has it like me,Threatty has these arrows.I want them too...

@moocowman: Do you know when exactly? I'll have to ask somebody from you to give me the english language files once the patch is released if it's possible,to get my russian game back to EN.


----------



## twitchyzero

hey guys my friend's comp runs bF4 like crap...he's claiming beta was very low settings

i5-750 3.2GHz quad core
5770 @ 1050p
2x2GB DDR3
500W 80+

i dont know much about older i5s...is taht bottlenecking his system?
can you run two 2GB dimms with a 4GB dimm?

i told him to get a SSD
another 4GB ram

if that's still lagging then perhaps a 270X or 7950

is this a solid advice?


----------



## Peanuts4

What version of the game did you get? I was able to get all of the bf3 expansion for $15 I think it was so I am kinda on the fence about the $100


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> hey guys my friend's comp runs bF4 like crap...he's claiming beta was very low settings
> 
> i5-750 3.2GHz quad core
> 5770 @ 1050p
> 2x2GB DDR3
> 500W 80+
> 
> i dont know much about older i5s...is taht bottlenecking his system?
> can you run two 2GB dimms with a 4GB dimm?
> 
> i told him to get a SSD
> another 4GB ram
> 
> if that's still lagging then perhaps a 270X or 7950
> 
> is this a solid advice?


That 5770 is probably his problem.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> hey guys my friend's comp runs bF4 like crap...he's claiming beta was very low settings
> 
> i5-750 3.2GHz quad core
> 5770 @ 1050p
> 2x2GB DDR3
> 500W 80+
> 
> i dont know much about older i5s...is taht bottlenecking his system?
> can you run two 2GB dimms with a 4GB dimm?
> 
> i told him to get a SSD
> another 4GB ram
> 
> if that's still lagging then perhaps a 270X or 7950
> 
> is this a solid advice?


Need's more ram. Not sure about mixing ram stick's like that though. Hell, my win7 uses almost 4 gigs of ram when i'm just web browsing.


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> hey guys my friend's comp runs bF4 like crap...he's claiming beta was very low settings
> 
> i5-750 3.2GHz quad core
> 5770 @ 1050p
> 2x2GB DDR3
> 500W 80+
> 
> i dont know much about older i5s...is taht bottlenecking his system?
> can you run two 2GB dimms with a 4GB dimm?
> 
> i told him to get a SSD
> another 4GB ram
> 
> if that's still lagging then perhaps a 270X or 7950
> 
> is this a solid advice?


I would first do a GPU upgrade (assuming it's a semi-decent PSU) followed by extra RAM. That 5770 is very low-end by today's standards, a 7950/270X will be a solid boost to framerates. After that he will become CPU-bottlenecked, but that's fine, it should be alright at 1080p + medium settings.

He can upgrade his CPU later down the road, maybe he can find an i5 2500K + Mobo combo for super-cheap somewhere?


----------



## Particle

Agreed--A 5770 is pretty weak for BF4


----------



## Aparition

Got some game time in. not sure what my fps is as precision isn't reading it for some reason. Game is silky smooth.

So far I totally wreck as a tank secondary gunner. Every public game I've randomly jumped into a tank with a random squad mate and put 8 to 10k points on the board and kept my tank alive. Either I'm super lucky with my drivers or I'm just that awesome









I set the network setting to 80. What does everyone else use?


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Thx! I guess my game just got released updated since i haven't had many problems since release day(knock on wood)
> You shouldn't get mad though,they'll fix the game.I'm waiting for my next month scolarship to get me Premium,my parents ain't buying me another Battlefield game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: Do you get that arrow showing up when you get a kill or something,on your kill feed? I don't get it but i've seen most people do.Lvlcap for example has it like me,Threatty has these arrows.I want them too...
> 
> @moocowman: Do you know when exactly? I'll have to ask somebody from you to give me the english language files once the patch is released if it's possible,to get my russian game back to EN.


Could you post the video of what you're referring to when you're talking about arrows showing up? I'm not quite sure what you're talking about.

All I know about the client update is that they're working on it and it will be out "soon" so *hopefully* within the next few days.


----------



## DrGroove

This game is a total joke. Pretty obvious EA forced them to rush this out to beat COD: Ghosts, because the game needed another 3 months of beta refinement at a minimum. I'm just insulted as a consumer that I paid full price for an incomplete product.

- Graphically, the game looks and runs well
- Sound is great (when it works)
- Netcode is abysmal. Instant death from assault rifles, dying well around corners or walls, players constantly killing each other in 1v1
- Client crashing, which has been partially resolved. This can be somewhat expected at launch, but not to this degree with a large percentage of players unable to play.
- Server crashing, which should have been resolved well before release
- Servers don't even tick stat updates, so when the servers crash you lose all your xp and unlocks
- Balance issues

I'd get a refund if I could, and maybe consider buying it at a MUCH later date.


----------



## Ricwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> BF3 is nearly unplayable for me on a HD 5850 at 1080p even on low so...............


Running nicely on my old 5870. Gotta remember the 5870 was an absolute beast in its day, knocking on performance of the 6950 in some tasks









Loving the game so far tohugh.


----------



## BradleyW

My Issue is the stupid Vsync issues! FPS drops and lag! Also, my refresh rate is detected at 59.94Hz by BF4 @ 1080p.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrGroove*
> 
> This game is a total joke. Pretty obvious EA forced them to rush this out to beat COD: Ghosts, because the game needed another 3 months of beta refinement at a minimum. I'm just insulted as a consumer that I paid full price for an incomplete product.
> 
> - Graphically, the game looks and runs well
> - Sound is great (when it works)
> - Netcode is abysmal. Instant death from assault rifles, dying well around corners or walls, players constantly killing each other in 1v1
> - Client crashing, which has been partially resolved. This can be somewhat expected at launch, but not to this degree with a large percentage of players unable to play.
> - Server crashing, which should have been resolved well before release
> - Servers don't even tick stat updates, so when the servers crash you lose all your xp and unlocks
> - Balance issues
> 
> I'd get a refund if I could, and maybe consider buying it at a MUCH later date.


Summed up my feelings too.
I'm with you on all point here, apart from the sound.
Sound wise it's pretty disappointing. I'm speaking of the audio quality, not the stupid cut-outs, which piss me off beyond belief.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> My Issue is the stupid Vsync issues! FPS drops and lag! Also, my refresh rate is detected at 59.94Hz by BF4 @ 1080p.


what's your actual refresh rate?
Mine is 60 and it shows that too.


----------



## bgtrance

It seems that they have caught up with the majority of the issues since launch. I've been playing all day today with not a single crash! But I also reverted my Nvidia drivers to the previous version and upped my virtual memory pool which could have fixed some of the issues I had.


----------



## Aparition

The sound cut outs are really annoying.
I still get some sound, weapon fire, and explosions, but everything else like footsteps and engines are cut off.

I've no client crashes yet but I have had 3 server crashes. Kind of a gamble if your going to get any unlocks. I'm a bit confused by the unlock system too, I don't think things are unlocking correctly even without crashes.

Overall I'm having fun though, especially with naval combat.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> how can I check for you?
> 
> BTW: joined 5 separate servers -EACH server crashed.
> Note how I said server, not game.
> Server went offline, 5 separate ones. Both my cousin and I got DC'ed.
> 
> EACH time we are having fun - it happens lol...sigh
> 
> ACTUALLY just thought of something - I'll let you know how it materialises - going to contact EA support.


That exactly what is happening to me. I can't even play MP.

So BF4.exe version:


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> That exactly what is happening to me. I can't even play MP.
> 
> So BF4.exe version:


and this is northing to do with the game crashing (which is another issue), nor the rubber banding etc.
Servers disconnecting is just a joke. I understand some have to do it - but 5 servers, in a row all from different sources. Doesn't seem right. Something's not quite making sense here.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Has anyone noticed that the game has like a reddish tint to it? Like the black has a reddish hue to it?


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrGroove*
> 
> This game is a total joke. Pretty obvious EA forced them to rush this out to beat COD: Ghosts, because the game needed another 3 months of beta refinement at a minimum. I'm just insulted as a consumer that I paid full price for an incomplete product.
> 
> - Graphically, the game looks and runs well
> - Sound is great (when it works)
> - Netcode is abysmal. Instant death from assault rifles, dying well around corners or walls, players constantly killing each other in 1v1
> - Client crashing, which has been partially resolved. This can be somewhat expected at launch, but not to this degree with a large percentage of players unable to play.
> - Server crashing, which should have been resolved well before release
> - Servers don't even tick stat updates, so when the servers crash you lose all your xp and unlocks
> - Balance issues
> 
> I'd get a refund if I could, and maybe consider buying it at a MUCH later date.


Sound issues, client crashes, server crashes and stat updates are all being fixed incredibly quickly. Regarding balance, DICE are known for treating balance quite well considering just how frequently balance updates were released for BF3. The dominating chunk of players are still unlocking weapons/upgrades so they will DICE will most likely wait, but I think one pretty obvious one has been attack jets (too powerful) and stealth jets (borderline useless).

The only big one I'm worried about is netcode, because it appears to be something quite hard-coded into the game from both a client and server perspective. That one will be the main deal-breaker for me, and it's the only thing most people should be worried about to be honest because in the long run it can really suck.


----------



## iARDAs

What irritates me as well is the way the blue icons dissapear from friendlies and you confuse them as enemy. Not fun when playing hardcore.

I have to push Q and see if my soldier screams ENEMY and than fire to be sure.


----------



## moocowman

Once again, I've gotten really lucky as far as netcode goes. Not sure if it's just my connection or the fact I only play on servers with less than 50 ping, but I really don't experience any rubber banding, dying behind cover, instant kills, etc.

The crashing does happen a bit for me. Every few matches I'll crash, but meh.. it'll get fixed. I'm still really enjoying the game. A lot more than BF3 despite the crashing and that's saying a lot because I did enjoy BF3 a bit. I had pretty high expectations and I'm still not disappointed at all. I'll definitely be picking up Premium when I can. Unfortunately a new MoBo and replacement RAM for two dead sticks are a priority.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> What irritates me as well is the way the blue icons dissapear from friendlies and you confuse them as enemy. Not fun when playing hardcore.
> 
> I have to push Q and see if my soldier screams ENEMY and than fire to be sure.


I played a hc server earlier and it was ridiculous, you could not tell who was who when you need to in an instant. In other news though not had a single crash lately, very little rubber banding or lag and if do I swap server. I did not really enjoy the game initially but it is growing on me rapidly.


----------



## JJHCRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> What irritates me as well is the way the blue icons dissapear from friendlies and you confuse them as enemy. Not fun when playing hardcore.
> 
> I have to push Q and see if my soldier screams ENEMY and than fire to be sure.


Not sure what your complaint is here. It is literally one of the features of HC. If you hover over someone with your crosshirs, it will pop up blue if they are an ally.


----------



## Mbalmer

Have DICE put out any word on when a patch can be expected? I've read on here that people are talking about a client side patch, just wondering where that information came from.


----------



## eternal7trance

You guys with all those issues must have something going on on your end or I must be really lucky.


----------



## PF85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> You guys with all those issues must have something going on on your end or I must be really lucky.


You are lucky. Read the official Battlefield 4 forums


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> You guys with all those issues must have something going on on your end or I must be really lucky.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PF85*
> 
> You are lucky. Read the official Battlefield 4 forums


^This


----------



## The Pook

Used to dump a lot of time into BF2142 and BF2 but skipped BF3. Still relearning the ropes but if you don't mind a bit of noobatry: jessepinkmaaan

As far as issues, I can usually play a full map or two before lag spikes kick in and it either disconnects me or fixes itself and all continues as normal for a few more maps. it's not TERRIBLE ... but definitely noticeable.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> Have DICE put out any word on when a patch can be expected? I've read on here that people are talking about a client side patch, just wondering where that information came from.


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065217944685108/
Quote:


> We are working on a PC client patch at the moment and hope to release it soon. We will share the patch notes once we have the patch contents finalized. The main focus is to fix as many crashes as possible, starting with the issues affecting a large number of players. We will update you once we are ready to release new server updates. We are currently working on server update #5, with four being released so far.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> What irritates me as well is the way the blue icons dissapear from friendlies and you confuse them as enemy. Not fun when playing hardcore.
> 
> I have to push Q and see if my soldier screams ENEMY and than fire to be sure.


If you aim at your teammates, they will be identified as friendlies and will show up blue..... I play hardcore all of the time and do not have a problem with this. Plus you can always spend some time to learn the different countries and how their models look with respect to yours.


----------



## CptDanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065217944685108/


Im still skeptical since the CTD I get is the same BF3 used to give sometimes.

I have spent hours and hours troubleshooting, thinking it was something with my hardware but no.

Even did a clean boot to rule out a software conflict and nada, still crashes. Just gonna keep my fingers crossed for the patch.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> You guys with all those issues must have something going on on your end or I must be really lucky.


Wrong it is not any of our computers that are the issue. It is DICE and the fact that they still have not learned how to release a finished game without crashes and major issues. It has been like this since BF2. THousands of people with various types or hardware are all having the same issues. The longer you play the more there are. BF4central has already written about how bad and unstable the game is. Before anyone goes off saying it is only a week old needs to rethink your statement because these issues are ones that should have been addressed in Alpha and then in Beta stage. Minor issues are to be expected after release but not major ones like constant crashes and bad hit detection or sound issues.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Wrong it is not any of our computers that are the issue. It is DICE and the fact that they still have not learned how to release a finished game without crashes and major issues. It has been like this since BF2. THousands of people with various types or hardware are all having the same issues. The longer you play the more there are. BF4central has already written about how bad and unstable the game is. Before anyone goes off saying it is only a week old needs to rethink your statement because these issues are ones that should have been addressed in Alpha and then in Beta stage. Minor issues are to be expected after release but not major ones like constant crashes and bad hit detection or sound issues.


Then why am I ok?

I guess me and the hundreds of people I play with every day are the chosen few


----------



## Aparition

In options there is a slider for network performance. What does everyone have it on?

It's description reads the lower you set it the lower your latency could be but you might experience graphical issues.

Is this actual network signal or more like draw distance?


----------



## djriful

I finally managed to find a stable server. Played the whole round, dam... people are slow at sniping haha.


----------



## eternal7trance

Just got home, and played a game on another smooth running server

It was a 64m server run by some TBG clan


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> Im still skeptical since the CTD I get is the same BF3 used to give sometimes.
> 
> I have spent hours and hours troubleshooting, thinking it was something with my hardware but no.
> 
> Even did a clean boot to rule out a software conflict and nada, still crashes. Just gonna keep my fingers crossed for the patch.


Are you sure it's the same cause for BF4? I've never gotten them in BF3 but am getting them in BF4.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Wrong it is not any of our computers that are the issue. It is DICE and the fact that they still have not learned how to release a finished game without crashes and major issues. It has been like this since BF2. THousands of people with various types or hardware are all having the same issues. The longer you play the more there are. BF4central has already written about how bad and unstable the game is. Before anyone goes off saying it is only a week old needs to rethink your statement because these issues are ones that should have been addressed in Alpha and then in Beta stage. Minor issues are to be expected after release but not major ones like constant crashes and bad hit detection or sound issues.


Hmm, you seem to know a lot so maybe you should go work for them and sort it out?







I'm sure it's really easy.

Also, me[email protected] Both them and BF3Blog have been know for click-bait articles and are just terrible websites.


----------



## xutnubu

There's a bug with the U-100 MK5 when you use the magnifier and then go back to your normal scope, the scope will have the same zoom value as the magnifier.

Anyone else having pop-in and LOD problems?


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> There's a bug with the U-100 MK5 when you use the magnifier and then go back to your normal scope, the scope will have the same zoom value as the magnifier.
> 
> Anyone else having pop-in and LOD problems?


Here and there. Nothing too bad or unbearable, though.

I don't know if it's a bug, but the M412 REX has a small delay between switching and firing which makes it a bit worthless as a sidearm. D:


----------



## skupples

People are seeming to forget that bug's & issues do not affect everyone. That's why it's such a pain in the ass for the dev's to sift through. They have to figure out which of the bug reports are user error, server side, client side, crappy hardware, crappy software.


----------



## ihatelolcats

i found out that you can have 14x zoom on a sniper rifle without a scope attached. really good because you wont glint

wow, that was a bug because i cant do it anymore lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I finally managed to find a stable server. Played the whole round, dam... people are slow at sniping haha.


just saw this montage - really nice sniping:


----------



## middydj

,,,,,,,,,


----------



## middydj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> You guys with all those issues must have something going on on your end or I must be really lucky.


You are nothing but lucky.. Affecting a lot of people on my friends list who with me played bf3 a TON..


----------



## Jodiuh

REQUEST:

Would someone w/ a 4770K and Windows 8 mind testing w/ HT enabled and disabled? I'd love to see fraps runs and gameplay impressions!

THANKS MY OCN BROTHERS!!!


----------



## Tatakai All

The game is fun and the issues expected especially since it's launch but still it's very annoying. I should have waited like I told myself I would to get BF4 on sale and with less bugs and issues.


----------



## Darren9

I had a counter-attack thing show up when someone was knifing me and we did a little struggle but he killed me. No idea what I pressed to do the counter-attack or If I should mash a key during it. Anyone help me out?


----------



## eternal7trance

You guys have to try commander mode, it's so much fun


----------



## Vastyan

Commander mode? isn't it built in on any conquest/obliteration/rush game by default? and at the moment there are 0 voice chat usage and 0 commander help...


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vastyan*
> 
> Commander mode? isn't it built in on any conquest/obliteration/rush game by default? and at the moment there are 0 voice chat usage and 0 commander help...


It is but you have to be high enough level to use it. You don't really need voice chat, you can order people around and hope they do it, but UAV + Support items is the biggest help

Some maps let you use cruise missiles or gunships


----------



## Vastyan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> It is but you have to be high enough level to use it. You don't really need voice chat, you can order people around and hope they do it, but UAV + Support items is the biggest help
> 
> Some maps let you use cruise missiles or gunships


Yep, my big mistake is that I never watched a video from commander mode on BF2, so, maybe I was just expecting too much from this commander mode...I still prefer Planetside 2 with their voice comm. system. Don't get me wrong, the Battlefield series is still much better in general terms.


----------



## Emu105

Ok so i went to the testing range. Testing out the GL and every time i use the M320 LVG my game crashes, bam white screen or black ... anyone else have this happen?


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> You guys have to try commander mode, it's so much fun


I tried commander mode on siege of shanghai map, I couldn't seem to do much with it on that map but then again I don't know how to use that mode too well yet.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> just saw this montage - really nice sniping:


Jesus...........


----------



## 187x

Is anyone looking to buy premium? I found a coupon code for 20% off the original price at GMG.

$40.00 after code is applied and the coupon code is "GMG20-P6Y1F-KC19F"

Expires in 11 hours.

Link


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Sadly, me and ALL my friends get BF4.EXE has stopped working CTD's while playing MP and SP. Super annoying...


----------



## Emu105

Wow did some more testing every time with the M320 LVG any explosion the game just crashes it never fails but with any explosion the game works fine just that GL....


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *187x*
> 
> I tried commander mode on siege of shanghai map, I couldn't seem to do much with it on that map but then again I don't know how to use that mode too well yet.


There's usually always something you can do to help your team

It gets even better if you get a cruise missile map and you can just dump them on people all day


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> just saw this montage - really nice sniping:


It might be just me but sniping montages just seem boring in games like Battlefield.


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> There's usually always something you can do to help your team
> 
> It gets even better if you get a cruise missile map and you can just dump them on people all day


Oh yeah I am sure I'll try some more maps though.


----------



## skupples

Commander mode will be most beneficial for pre-made competitive play.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Wow did some more testing every time with the M320 LVG any explosion the game just crashes it never fails but with any explosion the game works fine just that GL....


Nice find! Report it to DICE imo


----------



## theturbofd

Hm on a single 770 i get 80-100fps with 99% usage. On SLI i get the same fps with 50% usage on each card any clue whats going on?


----------



## Bonkers

Been playing since I finished my download today. Great game so far. Loving the improvements they made over BF3. Haven't had any crashes so far. Was about to be extremely irritated though. We just moved into a new apartment and I have 50mbps internet but Origin was downloading at no faster than 100kb/s. Turns out Internet Explorer had some crapware proxy selected that I never knew about because I've literally never used IE afaik. After that it downloaded at 7mb/s and all was good with the world again.


----------



## bluedevil

I have officially sworn off BF4 until they can fix the crappy hit detection and shooting around corners. I played 5 matches tonite and not a one was more than 5 kills. This is complete BS.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> Sadly, me and ALL my friends get BF4.EXE has stopped working CTD's while playing MP and SP. Super annoying...


Happens to me all the time.


----------



## Timu

Wow, I didn't crash yet again recently and did full 64 player matches, what's going on here?


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Wow, I didn't crash yet again recently and did full 64 player matches, what's going on here?


I guess we are just lucky because all I've been playing tonight is 64 player TDM lol.

Forgot to add above. My username on Origin is BuckVincent if anyone would like to add me. Just send me a PM on here if you did add me.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I have officially sworn off BF4 until they can fix the crappy hit detection and shooting around corners. I played 5 matches tonite and not a one was more than 5 kills. This is complete BS.


I know same boat, which is why I haven't really had the urge to play BF4 since launch. I know it will be a hell bug waste of time on server crash, netcode, glitch, rubberband.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Wow, I didn't crash yet again recently and did full 64 player matches, what's going on here?


Yeah I played around ~3 hours tonight, and just 1 crash.

Bring on the patch!


----------



## Tippy

For me all 64 player servers are unplayable. Completely rubber-banded to hell, everything on the entire map is getting rubberbanded like every 5-10 seconds and it's also destroying the hit detection. Not just me, it was affecting everyone (i.e. server issue).


----------



## calibrah

Find a non laggy server and this game is freaking amazing! best bf ever x45


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I have officially sworn off BF4 until they can fix the crappy hit detection and shooting around corners. I played 5 matches tonite and not a one was more than 5 kills. This is complete BS.


I want what you're smoking!

This game has the best hit detection out of the entire series.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> I want what you're smoking!
> 
> This game has the best hit detection out of the entire series.


LOL

If that was the case then why are majority of people in this thread, battlelog and battlefield forums, and major youtubers complaining about it?


----------



## calibrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*


best post in the entire thread.

after playing all day today on 64 and 32 man servers on all maps and most gametypes... this game is the best in the series and every single thing has been improved on.. minus stability bugs and stuff but most of the day 1-3 issues are gone for me. this game RIPS!!! im a hardcore fps player and im really impressed. the only thing i didnt like was having to install windows 8.1 for best performance, but ill get use to it.


----------



## DizzlePro

can someone explain how the new skill works?


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Hm on a single 770 i get 80-100fps with 99% usage. On SLI i get the same fps with 50% usage on each card any clue whats going on?


DICE dun goof'd!


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> can someone explain how the new skill works?


kind of like new coke i think


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> LOL
> 
> If that was the case then why are majority of people in this thread, battlelog and battlefield forums, and major youtubers complaining about it?


Because they can't tell the difference between bad hit detection and EA release week servers.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJHCRazor*
> 
> Not sure what your complaint is here. It is literally one of the features of HC. If you hover over someone with your crosshirs, it will pop up blue if they are an ally.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> If you aim at your teammates, they will be identified as friendlies and will show up blue..... I play hardcore all of the time and do not have a problem with this. Plus you can always spend some time to learn the different countries and how their models look with respect to yours.


THe problem is they do not most of the time for me. I literally have to identify them by clicking Q button.


----------



## iknownothing

Anyone able to tell me how to get voip working, I can't hear anyone

Sorry I bet this has been asked a ton of times but at 950 pages long









Cheers


----------



## Tatakai All

This game sucks. I really want to continue playing it but I can't, literally. My experience with bf4 so far, I jump on a server get in game and I'm all "OOOMMMGGGG!!!!"







"WOOOOHOOO!!!"







"YEEAAHHH!!!"







.. Until the game inevitably crashes which leads to










































.. I can't take it anymore! I literally can't get any rhythm going because constant consecutive crashes which leads to raging idiot gameplay. Then there's the rare occasion where I take a deep breath and tell myself "this game is awesome!" and get in a groove only to crash..crash.. crash hehe.. CRAAAASSSH!!!!!!! I'm taking a break now to pull myself together.


----------



## The-racer

Well , here's my 2 cents of the game :
Sound : i love the crispieness , everything sound sbetter , more mettalic.
Graphics : Sublime
Gameplay : Awesome! I've got that BF2 vibe allover with that commander over my head.
Stability : Suck monkeyballs.

I've been playing Beta's and Alpha's for years.
I'm used to crashes actually.
But the support DICE gives (or the lack of it) is just stupid.
Even the support tab on their forums is locked out , and re-directed to EA... Why would a developer even do that?
100 lines of rage a little combined : i haven't been able to get 1 full hour of gameplay.
A crash every 10-15 mins.
I'm playing the Command and Conquer Alpha as well , had some severe crashes where i had to reboot ,
i mailed the game master for my region about this and this issue was fixed in 2 hours...

Although i can understand they have their hands full at the moment.
A game wich is rushed out by the publisher , is never without crashes and server overloads...
One would think EA should have learned their lesson after the weeks of server instability in Simcity 5...
Honestly , i don't think they care...
Their salesnumbers stay thesame...
Just because of the lack of other options...


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> THe problem is they do not most of the time for me. I literally have to identify them by clicking Q button.


yeah i played hardcore for the first time, almost shot my own guys multiple times because they didn't have a blue dorito over their head right away.

on to my topic of post. 1 server crash and 1 game crash to desktop white screen deal. Other than that, good night.
Been playing with these settings and getting 70+ fps average in the about 80. I do generally play with vsync on and stay pegged at 60fps.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingNugget*
> 
> Do you guys get 99% steady GPU usage?
> 
> I thought my i7 920 @ 4ghz would be enough to fully power a single 770gtx OC


Friend of mine has the same CPU and claims to get 100% usage on both a 580 and his new 780. I'm not convinced.

I had an i5 760 and a 780 w/ 50-80% usage and upgrading to a 4670K brought it up to 99% pretty much consistently. This was in the beta.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> hey guys my friend's comp runs bF4 like crap...he's claiming beta was very low settings
> 
> i5-750 3.2GHz quad core
> 5770 @ 1050p
> 2x2GB DDR3
> 500W 80+
> 
> i dont know much about older i5s...is taht bottlenecking his system?
> can you run two 2GB dimms with a 4GB dimm?
> 
> i told him to get a SSD
> another 4GB ram
> 
> if that's still lagging then perhaps a 270X or 7950
> 
> is this a solid advice?


Def upgrade the GPU and RAM 1st. Then go for a new CPU if still needed. I had the i5 760 and a 4670K made the game SOO much smoother and more enjoyable overall.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iknownothing*
> 
> Anyone able to tell me how to get voip working, I can't hear anyone
> 
> Sorry I bet this has been asked a ton of times but at 950 pages long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


It's left alt for squad VOIP. Give a test shout and swap squads if no one responds. Also, the OCN teamspeak server is solid.

ts.ocngaming.net


----------



## 352227

when is Battlescreen going to be working for Android??

Also can I set up a second monitor for just the map?


----------



## The-racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> when is Battlescreen going to be working for Android??
> 
> Also can I set up a second monitor for just the map?


Yeah you can , use the second monitor .
Whenloading the game (blue tab at the bottom) , then click "battlescreen" and drage that window to the second screen.
Then press F11 to go fuillscreen.


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> Yeah you can , use the second monitor .
> Whenloading the game (blue tab at the bottom) , then click "battlescreen" and drage that window to the second screen.
> Then press F11 to go fuillscreen.


love you man


----------



## amd655

I will probably get COD Ghosts, it's the same deal as BF4 really, either buy BF4 and get a tonne of crap, or buy COD Ghosts and risk getting the same game again, knowing my luck i will get both negative results with Ghosts but meh.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> BTW: Do you get that arrow showing up when you get a kill or something,on your kill feed? I don't get it but i've seen most people do.Lvlcap for example has it like me,Threatty has these arrows.I want them too...


Those arrows indicate that you are using an XP boost


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> Because they can't tell the difference between bad hit detection and EA release week servers.


Ah I see what's going on. You're the messiah? You can see what we can't?









So explain these then

How has hit detection become worse than BF4 if it was fixed according to dice?

How has the game gone backwards from a BETA?

How has DICE not learned from the same exact crap that happened in BF3's launch?

EA release week servers as an excuse means you're saying this is OK and should be expected. That's not how it's suppose to go. If I pay 60$ for a game that already has 60$ worth of DLC before the game even releases then I expect it to run right. If I didn't buy this game from GMG then I would definitely have gotten a return until everything was ironed out. As of now it's just a pile of crap.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I will probably get COD Ghosts, it's the same deal as BF4 really, either buy BF4 and get a tonne of crap, or buy COD Ghosts and risk getting the same game again, knowing my luck i will get both negative results with Ghosts but meh.


If you get ghosts add me on steam you slut!


----------



## 7stars

my own opinions: there's something wrong with developers and pre-release debugging... the wide distribution of hardware can no longer be an excuse.

And about your impressions something makes me think that this game is better optimized on the AMD side (completely CPU+GPU) and Intel-Nvidia or Intel CPU-Amd Gpu suffer in any way...or however they don't perform in the same way.

Then, i didn't play MP yet 'cause i'm waiting for fixes and then i will buy... but to me is very weird that in SP cutscenes lag... A CUTSCENE LAG? a prerendered scene? contacted AMD about this... but i don't know if it's a game code issue or a drivers issue...

of course i don't think that developers behavior is correct, and not only from Dice....they all do not make an efficient debugging before releasing the final version...
This story goes on for too long. OR we don't buy at day one anymore OR not only every Beta should be open but even for a sufficient time to ensure the discovery of bugs...because it's clear that in this way many users can't tolerate


----------



## EliteReplay

Sorry for being ignorant, but what does *WEAPON DOF DO?*


----------



## amd655

Guys if you need to exhaust frustration..............


----------



## Sheira

Just a quick question... what can of settings you think I could afford with my rig (specs in sig)? Guess I'll be lucky if it runs on high?


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> UPDATE #3 (Nov 4):
> Fixing server crashes
> New server update (R6) was rolled out across all platforms to fix the most common server crash.


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065217944685108/%5D


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheira*
> 
> Just a quick question... what can of settings you think I could afford with my rig (specs in sig)? Guess I'll be lucky if it runs on high?


I would say high with no AA would be good for you


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheira*
> 
> Just a quick question... what can of settings you think I could afford with my rig (specs in sig)? Guess I'll be lucky if it runs on high?


Use GFE settings. GFE optimizes my games so beautiful and spot on. Especıally for 60hz monitors.


----------



## eternal7trance

I see hit detection issues but my K/D is positive, all these people unable to find good servers but I find plenty of 64m servers that are full and working and people with crashing but I can play for hours on end.

Time to go play the lottery because I must be lucky as hell


----------



## Ashuiegi

Am i the only one with higher fps on bf4 then bf 3 ? i kept hearing all these people speaking about hardware upgrade for bf4 etc etc etc and then when i first try it i noticed it s running way better then bf3 with all ultra , same settings on both i get nearly 15-20 fps more in bf4.
My brother was waiting to buy it because he tough he needed a new gamming rig , in the end it s running on his *laptop* just like bf3 was .

what's up with that ? because they took beta as reference ? because they can't install the good driver ? from where all this fuss is coming from ? hardware manufacturer ? i just don't understand ,graphically bf4 is to crisis 3 what cod is to bf 3,...

i play on 1440p with a single 7970 and i get 50-60 fps on ultra with 100 view range


----------



## Rebellion88

I play at 1080p with all high and no AA on my laptop and get between 30 - 45fps no problem. I really wasn't expecting that to be honest, at first I thought low settings would be needed, good old Asus laptop proved me wrong


----------



## PF85

In a 1 hour game session so far: 3 crashes and 1 PC freeze.


----------



## Lisjak

Guys, if you are having extreme stuttering and skipping like I did then you might want to give this a try. I watched this video of xfactor and he said it would give me some more fps so I said what the heck. After unparking my cores and restarting the pc I played on 4 different servers with almost no stutter at all! I didn't really get more fps but I don't care really. The game is finally playable for me! Give it a shot.


----------



## 7stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashuiegi*
> 
> Am i the only one with higher fps on bf4 then bf 3 ? i kept hearing all these people speaking about hardware upgrade for bf4 etc etc etc and then when i first try it i noticed it s running way better then bf3 with all ultra , same settings on both i get nearly 15-20 fps more in bf4.
> My brother was waiting to buy it because he tough he needed a new gamming rig , in the end it s running on his *laptop* just like bf3 was .
> 
> what's up with that ? because they took beta as reference ? because they can't install the good driver ? from where all this fuss is coming from ? hardware manufacturer ? i just don't understand ,graphically bf4 is to crisis 3 what cod is to bf 3,...
> 
> i play on 1440p with a single 7970 and i get 50-60 fps on ultra with 100 view range


not properly a hardware upgrade...or better, if you want to play ULTRA settings and have a fx 8 core and at least 8GB RAM and a good single AMD GPU since 7950 onwards... you should meet less issues... or if you have a powerful Intel cpu 6-12 threads (and at least 8GB RAM) and nvidia gpu 670 onwards.... *windows 8.1* (in win 7 you have to disable hyper threading but was noted less performance anyway, *devs recommend win 8*, there is a reason)...then someone reports vsync issues (but that maybe fixed by a game or drivers update)
it depends on how you want to play this game and what graphic details, easy...


----------



## MastrChiefMoe

Had an awesome match with my little cousin (13 years old) about an hour ago. The mode was conquest large on Paracel Storm and I was commander, my cousin was following all my orders while everyone else didn't listen to a thing I said (getting really sick of that as commander...) and we ended up winning with the tickets 5-0. The end was so heart pounding because it was getting real close, the enemy had just captured one of our flags and we only had 2 left but we managed to pull it off, all thanks to me and of course my cousin, our team was so horrible I still can't believe we won that match...

^^^Reading it now it doesn't sound all that amazing, but it was one of those things where you just had to be there to understand.^^^


----------



## Rebellion88

The only thing I notice is I rank up and log off later, to only notice when I play again I'm back to the rank before I ranked up.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Does anyone else think 3rd person in jets is too close to the jet?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

The points and leveling up is way off. Just said last night that I played a game and got 26k points total, went to rank 15, close the game, get back to battle log, still rank 14 and it looks like I lost about 6k points from 1 game so instead of 26k it was 20k....wut?


----------



## The-racer

I was playing a obliteration match just now.

64 man on Zavod-311.
No time-limit.
Was bloody awesome!

The round went for over 40 minutes.
2 VERY good commanders.
2 Squads in every team who played the pbjective like their lives depended on it .
The top 10 in every team had more then 10K points at one point.

I had about 15K points before the crash...
Damnit.
Just keep on popping those valiums when playing this game


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> Guys, if you are having extreme stuttering and skipping like I did then you might want to give this a try. I watched this video of xfactor and he said it would give me some more fps so I said what the heck. After unparking my cores and restarting the pc I played on 4 different servers with almost no stutter at all! I didn't really get more fps but I don't care really. The game is finally playable for me! Give it a shot.


thats really not needed at least in windows 8... because windows allow u to manage that on power options.









Easy Method = Control Panel/Power Option Set PC﻿ to High Performance Done


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> I was playing a obliteration match just now.
> 
> 64 man on Zavod-311.
> No time-limit.
> Was bloody awesome!
> 
> The round went for over 40 minutes.
> 2 VERY good commanders.
> 2 Squads in every team who played the pbjective like their lives depended on it .
> The top 10 in every team had more then 10K points at one point.
> 
> I had about 15K points before the crash...
> Damnit.
> Just keep on popping those valiums when playing this game


well crashes are less and less... i played 2:30 hours this monirng 64p maps... no crashes


----------



## The-racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> well crashes are less and less... i played 2:30 hours this monirng 64p maps... no crashes


Well , i've updated everything..
Punkbuster
Catalyst beta
BF4 (wich auto-updates i've been informed)

And i'm still not able to play one match without crashes.
According to my battlelog , i've been playin,g for 4 hours.
Thursday: 4 hours
Friday : 4 hours
Saturday : 3 hours
Sunday : 8 hours
Monday : 3 hours

I'll reset my stats as soon as its more stable.
Anyone found that little button?


----------



## FlyingNugget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> I was playing a obliteration match just now.
> 
> 64 man on Zavod-311.
> No time-limit.
> Was bloody awesome!
> 
> The round went for over 40 minutes.
> 2 VERY good commanders.
> 2 Squads in every team who played the pbjective like their lives depended on it .
> The top 10 in every team had more then 10K points at one point.
> 
> I had about 15K points before the crash...
> Damnit.
> Just keep on popping those valiums when playing this game


64 man Zavod-311 Obliteration is my favourite so far. I love Obliteration.


----------



## FlyingNugget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7stars*
> 
> not properly a hardware upgrade...or better, if you want to play ULTRA settings and have a fx 8 core and at least 8GB RAM and a good single AMD GPU since 7950 onwards... you should meet less issues... or if you have a powerful Intel cpu 6-12 threads (and at least 8GB RAM) and nvidia gpu 670 onwards.... *windows 8.1* (in win 7 you have to disable hyper threading but was noted less performance anyway, *devs recommend win 8*, there is a reason)...then someone reports vsync issues (but that maybe fixed by a game or drivers update)
> it depends on how you want to play this game and what graphic details, easy...


Getting tired of replying to the bandwagon of " You have to disable hyper threading "

The problem is core parking in windows 7. Don't disable hyperthreading; you will get less performance and are just wasting your threads.

tldr; disable core parking, not HT.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingNugget*
> 
> Getting tired of replying to the bandwagon of " You have to disable hyper threading "
> 
> The problem is core parking in windows 7. Don't disable hyperthreading; you will get less performance and are just wasting your threads.
> 
> tldr; disable core parking, not HT.


I'll look into core parking.
NEVER disable HT - that's my rule of thumb. People that do....really haven't done their research.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> Guys, if you are having extreme stuttering and skipping like I did then you might want to give this a try. I watched this video of xfactor and he said it would give me some more fps so I said what the heck. After unparking my cores and restarting the pc I played on 4 different servers with almost no stutter at all! I didn't really get more fps but I don't care really. The game is finally playable for me! Give it a shot.


OK un-parked. I'll see what this leads to!
+rep for bringing it to our attention

Edit:
Has anyone noticed the fact they got rid of service stars in the kill screen? Unless I'm mistaken?


----------



## falcon26

I tried both W7 and W8 64 bit over the weekend. And as much as it pains me to say it, W8 just runs the game alot better. Its smooth and looks better, even though the W7 has the same specs. W7 felt choppy, it stutter and just didn't look the same as W8. I could tell my FPS in W7 was all over the place, where as W8 was pretty solid threw out. Perhaps with a patch it will play better, but in the end W8 was a much much better playing experience then W7..


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> Guys, if you are having extreme stuttering and skipping like I did then you might want to give this a try. I watched this video of xfactor and he said it would give me some more fps so I said what the heck. After unparking my cores and restarting the pc I played on 4 different servers with almost no stutter at all! I didn't really get more fps but I don't care really. The game is finally playable for me! Give it a shot.


I tried it this morning and unparked all my cores. Played 4 matches with no issues, no rubberbanding, stutterstepping, sound loop crashes etc. I've seen other say they were getting massive FPS gain, I didn't see a massive gain but I did see a gain.

Here is a link to a Reddit r/battlefield 4 thread about the same subject:

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1puiok/getting_cpu_lag_in_battlefield_4_i_found_a_fix/

EDIT: In the Reddit thread there are links to microsoft security updates for those with AMD CPUs for unparking cores if you don't want to use the utility linked in the You Tube video.


----------



## Quesenek

Just finished the SP campaign last night, just need to play the last mission one more time to get the last medal.
For the most part it was pretty good I never played the BF3 SP so I don't have anything to compare it to.
I give it a 5/10 simply because it serves literally no purpose except a short, spotty plot vehicle to unlock things.
I would rather have had 2+ more MP maps instead however I am biased because I see no point in single player games unless they are like skyrim or minecraft/terraria. IMO FPS games are meant to be played against people not NPC's.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Just finished the SP campaign last night, just need to play the last mission one more time to get the last medal.
> For the most part it was pretty good I never played the BF3 SP so I don't have anything to compare it to.
> I give it a 5/10 simply because it serves literally no purpose except a short, spotty plot vehicle to unlock things.
> I would rather have had 2+ more MP maps instead however I am biased because I see no point in single player games unless they are like skyrim or minecraft/terraria. IMO FPS games are meant to be played against people not NPC's.


5 out 10 just because u didnt like the story? edit your post it should be 8/10


----------



## eternal7trance

So my friend was having a lot of crashing and freezing issues with a i7 950 and 680 using W7. I convinced him to upgrade it to W8.1 and he's been playing with me with no issues now.

I know you guys love your W7 but lets be honest, all they care about optimizing at this point is W8


----------



## Mbalmer

I'm giving in to it and going to purchased windows 8 from Walmart or Target today. Which version should I get? Also, is the 8.1 an update or a separate program that I buy? I haven't followed Windows 8 at all because I really like 7....anyway, they got me.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> I'm giving in to it and going to purchased windows 8 from Walmart or Target today. Which version should I get? Also, is the 8.1 an update or a separate program that I buy? I haven't followed Windows 8 at all because I really like 7....anyway, they got me.


If you get 8 you should be able to get 8.1 for free.

Also if you hate the new start menu you can always get that classic shell which is free.

http://www.classicshell.net/


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> 5 out 10 just because u didnt like the story? edit your post it should be 8/10


What story?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



They barely explained anything, the whole thing seemed to be trying to get you through as fast as possible so that you could unlock everything and be done with it.
Hardly a GTA/TES experience.
I gave it a 5/10 not because of the story, but simply because it wasn't needed and the whole thing seemed sloppily thrown together as it was.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> What story?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> They barely explained anything, the whole thing seemed to be trying to get you through as fast as possible so that you could unlock everything and be done with it.
> Hardly a GTA/TES experience.
> I gave it a 5/10 not because of the story, but simply because it wasn't needed and the whole thing seemed sloppily thrown together as it was.


what about if u go ahead and apply to do it better at DICE? people just know how to criticizes.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> I'm giving in to it and going to purchased windows 8 from Walmart or Target today. Which version should I get? Also, is the 8.1 an update or a separate program that I buy? I haven't followed Windows 8 at all because I really like 7....anyway, they got me.


See what you need.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> what about if u go ahead and apply to do it better at DICE? people just know how to criticizes.


By that standard no one would be able to say anything about anything. Without criticism nothing would ever get better.
As a consumer I have the right to an opinion about the products I'm buying and report to others whether it was a good purchase or not.
It is my opinion that the campaign was a mediocre attempt to try and add content where it wasn't needed.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Just finished the SP campaign last night, just need to play the last mission one more time to get the last medal.
> For the most part it was pretty good I never played the BF3 SP so I don't have anything to compare it to.
> I give it a 5/10 simply because it serves literally no purpose except a short, spotty plot vehicle to unlock things.
> I would rather have had 2+ more MP maps instead however I am biased because I see no point in single player games unless they are like skyrim or minecraft/terraria. IMO FPS games are meant to be played against people not NPC's.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> 5 out 10 just because u didnt like the story? edit your post it should be 8/10


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> what about if u go ahead and apply to do it better at DICE? people just know how to criticizes.


I could make a better storyline mate.
I gave it 2/10 personally.
Not that I don't LIKE the story line, but I don't feel engaged or at ANY TIME felt compelled by the SP.

You can watch my review here:




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> I'm giving in to it and going to purchased windows 8 from Walmart or Target today. Which version should I get? Also, is the 8.1 an update or a separate program that I buy? I haven't followed Windows 8 at all because I really like 7....anyway, they got me.


Win8.1 comes free as an update for all win8 users.
Some nice features, so do update to 8.1

If you ask me though, I would stay on Win7. At least that's what I'm doing








(I have both win8.1 and win7 - I'm just making the choice of sticking to win7)


----------



## MerkageTurk

Wow the sounds sound so cheesy hmm I wonder why


----------



## Phixit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Wow the sounds sound so cheesy hmm I wonder why


Same here.


----------



## 7stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingNugget*
> 
> Getting tired of replying to the bandwagon of " You have to disable hyper threading "
> 
> The problem is core parking in windows 7. Don't disable hyperthreading; you will get less performance and are just wasting your threads.
> 
> tldr; disable core parking, not HT.


disable core parking is ok, but core parking doesn't work only for HT threads...at default it works at 50% and i don't say _generally_ about windows 7 (that however holds a worst task scheduler compared to 8)...but for BF4 only...
many users around the web say that disabling HT helps about microstuttering (since BF3)...you can try with core parking and HT disabled and also try with core parking disabled and HT enabled and post the differences or thoughts


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingNugget*
> 
> Getting tired of replying to the bandwagon of " You have to disable hyper threading "
> 
> The problem is core parking in windows 7. Don't disable hyperthreading; you will get less performance and are just wasting your threads.
> 
> tldr; disable core parking, not HT.


Disabling HT worked to fix my micro-stutter when I had a Core i7 2600k and HD7950.


----------



## Ghost12

I must be in the minority but I really enjoyed the campaign and a lot of the aspects they included. Just would have been better being longer.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I could make a better storyline mate.
> I gave it 2/10 personally.
> Not that I don't LIKE the story line, but I don't feel engaged or at ANY TIME felt compelled by the SP.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You can watch my review here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Win8.1 comes free as an update for all win8 users.
> Some nice features, so do update to 8.1
> 
> If you ask me though, I would stay on Win7. At least that's what I'm doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I have both win8.1 and win7 - I'm just making the choice of sticking to win7)


I didn't think it was that bad. It had the right _things_ (action, drama, an easy plot to follow), it is a multiplayer shooter so I wasn't expecting anything complex. It is a simple story designed to show case the new engine, give devs some freedom to play with events, and to act as a tutorial. It is just a rail shooter, and I think it did that well. I also did not experience the issues other people have had, such as falling through floors or super glow neon lights.

As an action rail shooter I think it was on par with today's modern military shooters. I thought it was better than COD MW2 story.
While CoD could be argued to have characters better to identify with I thought BF4 SP actually touched on a lot of actual war conflicts, such as taking in refugees, acting against a commanding officer because of moral dilemmas, displaying the horrors of war


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



(drowning scene)


, and personal conflict of losing squad mates but still having to push on with the mission.
CoD and MOH both had squad deaths but they would happen towards the end of the game while BF4 created early conflict by having the loss early in the game.

With that note I didn't play BF3 so I don't know how that compares or influences BF4.


----------



## mboner1

Question To all the people complaining about other issues other than server issues and hit reg, and using nvidia cards...

Isn't this game a AMD gaming evolved title?

Doesn't that mean nvidia don't get their hands on the game until after it's released?

Doesn't it stand to reason that nvidia will release a driver to fix these issues very shortly and dice will release a patch to fix/ improve the other issues?

I only ask because it seems everyone is quick to blame dice for poor code or optimization etc etc, yet i have had no issues other than the odd disconnect which everyone has been getting and poor hit reg which i think has already improved. Yet i'm not seeing much about crap drivers from nvidia. My mates 770 crashed every game today, while i continued unfazed in every game on my 7970. My other mate with a titan simply refused to even try after a weekend of crashing for him, and he's the biggest battlefield fan out of the 3 of us.


----------



## Guovssohas

Anyone here playing bf4 with a amd phenom ii x4 cpu? I have a 965be with a small oc at 3.7ghz, would it be enough to get decent performance?

I do have bf3 and i get good framerates, 60-80 fps average in multiplayer. Is bf4 much heavier to run than bf3?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Question To all the people complaining about other issues other than server issues and hit reg, and using nvidia cards...
> 
> Isn't this game a AMD gaming evolved title?
> 
> Doesn't that mean nvidia don't get their hands on the game until after it's released?
> 
> Doesn't it stand to reason that nvidia will release a driver to fix these issues very shortly and dice will release a patch to fix/ improve the other issues?
> 
> I only ask because it seems everyone is quick to blame dice for poor code or optimization etc etc, yet i have had no issues other than the odd disconnect which everyone has been getting and poor hit reg which i think has already improved. Yet i'm not seeing much about crap drivers from nvidia. My mates 770 crashed every game today, while i continued unfazed in every game on my 7970. My other mate with a titan simply refused to even try after a weekend of crashing for him, and he's the biggest battlefield fan out of the 3 of us.


I played for 6 hours Sat night with only 3 server crashes. No client crashes.
GTX 780. No overclock on GPU. I'm on an older driver. 320.49. I'll be updating to the latest for comparison soon though.
The only issue I have is the silly sound cut outs on some maps.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> yeah i played hardcore for the first time, almost shot my own guys multiple times because they didn't have a blue dorito over their head right away.
> 
> on to my topic of post. 1 server crash and 1 game crash to desktop white screen deal. Other than that, good night.
> Been playing with these settings and getting 70+ fps average in the about 80. I do generally play with vsync on and stay pegged at 60fps.


What are you using to monitor your GPU?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guovssohas*
> 
> Anyone here playing bf4 with a amd phenom ii x4 cpu? I have a 965be with a small oc at 3.7ghz, would it be enough to get decent performance?
> 
> I do have bf3 and i get good framerates, 60-80 fps average in multiplayer. Is bf4 much heavier to run than bf3?


BF4 Beta ran better than my 2500k on Win 7 with the Phenom, so yes, but on Win 8, 2500k obviously ran better, i cannot say much for the final product as it is not worth the money to me.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I played for 6 hours Sat night with only 3 server crashes. No client crashes.
> GTX 780. No overclock on GPU. I'm on an older driver. 320.49. I'll be updating to the latest for comparison soon though.
> The only issue I have is the silly sound cut outs on some maps.


Cheers, i will let my mate know. He is not to technically savvy and i'm not up to date on what a good nvidia driver is, i told him to try the latest beta and that didn't work out well and i saw some people have success with the 327.xx driver so i told him to try that, still no good. Will try and get him to try the 320.49. Thanks.


----------



## Guovssohas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> BF4 Beta ran better than my 2500k on Win 7, so yes, but on Win 8, 2500k obviously ran better, i cannot say much for the final product as it is not worth the money to me.


Ok. Anyone else who has something to say about this?


----------



## Akadaka

I get a good score than BF4 crashes this is a terrible launch by EA/DICE...


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> See what you need.


Looks like just the standard Windows 8 will work. Don't see anything in Pro that would make me spend the extra money. Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> If you ask me though, I would stay on Win7. At least that's what I'm doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I have both win8.1 and win7 - I'm just making the choice of sticking to win7


Why are you staying on Windows 7?


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> What are you using to monitor your GPU?


PlayClaw


----------



## eternal7trance

I'd say this is a pretty good launch considering all the people that are able to play. If it was really as bad as you guys made it out to be then we'd all be offline like blizzard when they launch a new expansion.


----------



## Akadaka

Diablo 3's launch was not as bad BF4's, SimCity 2013 was the worst I've seen in my life..


----------



## eternal7trance

You should see blizzard when they launch WoW expansions, sometimes down the whole day of release


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I'd say this is a pretty good launch considering all the people that are able to play. If it was really as bad as you guys made it out to be then we'd all be offline like blizzard when they launch a new expansion.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> I get a good score than BF4 crashes this is a terrible launch by EA/DICE...


This is what i have noticed. Nvidia users saying what a awful launch it is while AMD users are saying it's not to bad. Not perfect but not game breaking issues. I think the fact it's a AMD game is being over looked. Also the fact that 70% (guessing) of users use nvidia means that the people having issues are going to drown out those who are having very few problems. I still say wait for a new driver for nvidia cards before blaming dice wholly and solely.


----------



## Akadaka

Totally Different Blizzard rely on their own Servers, Battlefield games are totally different people have their own servers the games netcode is pathetically bad that's the honest truth, even the BETA wasn't this bad..


----------



## Seid Dark

I bought my used 780 some months ago for 600€, since Nvidia price drop new ones are starting at 400€. Is 780 SLI worth it with current drivers? From few benchmarks I've read it seems that SLI optimization for BF4 is not that great atm.


----------



## Akadaka

People paid good money for this game although I didn't not expect problems with the launch this is unacceptable, and It only hurts EA/DICE I know gamers don't put up with this so it's their own fault...


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> This is what i have noticed. Nvidia users saying what a awful launch it is while AMD users are saying it's not to bad. Not perfect but not game breaking issues. I think the fact it's a AMD game is being over looked. Also the fact that 70% (guessing) of users use nvidia means that the people having issues are going to drown out those who are having very few problems. I still say wait for a new driver for nvidia cards before blaming dice wholly and solely.


My game barely crashes and when it does it's a server crash. Running sli 670's here.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> My game barely crashes and when it does it's a server crash. Running sli 670's here.


What drivers are you running with?


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> What drivers are you running with?


Latest (331.65)


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> People paid good money for this game although I didn't not expect problems with the launch this is unacceptable, and It only hurts EA/DICE I know gamers don't put up with this so it's their own fault...


Every game release has issues like these haha... I mean, really every large multiplayer.

The servers never quite work, there are bugs etc... it really is *not* a new thing for gaming ha.


----------



## EVILNOK

Honestly, since I unparked my CPU cores this morning I haven't had 1 single crash. Played about 12 matches so far and no issues at all.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Honestly, since I unparked my CPU cores this morning I haven't had 1 single crash. Played about 12 matches so far and no issues at all.


Nahh, unparking your cores (it's not even confirmed it works as intended) would have nothing to do with that.

DICE released a new game server patch (R6) last night:
Quote:


> UPDATE #3 (Nov 4):
> Fixing server crashes
> New server update (R6) was rolled out across all platforms to fix the most common server crash.


----------



## 7stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Every game release has issues like these haha... I mean, really every large multiplayer.
> 
> The servers never quite work, there are bugs etc... it really is *not* a new thing for gaming ha.


yes, i agree, sure... but why they made an open beta for a short time? they couldn't expect other bugs or issues?
maybe next time it could take a month or two (at least)... and so they can release a better public version
they have to remember that people buy... and if they buy and come back home and the game crashes is not good anyhow
maybe by that method the game will not be perfect and without bugs for anyone, but the crash is the worst bug ever...








first you have to avoid crashes or CTD... then the others

so test and test and test... and debug and debug and debug AND THEN release








not release... and then test and debug...
if they did an open beta (appreciated), the open beta with *these results* proves to be useless, don't you agree?


----------



## gatornation240

For those still crashing:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065217944685108/1/
got 4 hours solid in last night so the crashing has come down


----------



## iARDAs

I camped and sniped the hell out in the last 2 rush matches.

Not ashamed of it


----------



## sWaY20

I was one if those that couldn't play a match for long without sever crashing/freezing for no reason. I played Sunday and played long matches worrying a lot it's be for nothing, well minus 2 freezes and only one server crash, everything ran nicely That was with hours of play time.
I seem to freeze with fraps running too, I've noticed that. Maybe a coincidence, but it's happened every time I use fraps. Is it bc the game is running 64 bit and fraps doesn't play nice with it?

tappin from the Nexus 4


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I camped and sniped the hell out in the last 2 rush matches.
> 
> Not ashamed of it


I love this!!!

I didn't play much recon in BF3 compared to other classes, but in BF4 it is a blast to play. I was using the M40A5 last night and having a ton of fun. Using the binoculars (don't know what they are called) is awesome. Plus I was using C4 and my silenced 226 handgun. The most fun I've had playing BF4 so far.

Also, My Zotac 670 4gb that you reviewed (And recommended me) is running perfect. It overclocks better then my EVGA and stays just as cool. Great card. Thanks.


----------



## bladexngt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> My game barely crashes and when it does it's a server crash. Running sli 670's here.


I just started playing last night with 670sli and 3770k, can play it maxed out at 1080p. No crashes... although I have some weird lights flickering issues every now and then. Ohh and thats on Lastest drivers. Riva doesnt work, need to get something else so I can see FPS and Mem usage on the 64 bit application.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7stars*
> 
> yes, i agree, sure... but why they made an open beta for a short time? they couldn't expect other bugs or issues?
> maybe next time it could take a month or two (at least)... and so they can release a better public version
> they have to remember that people buy... and if they buy and come back home and the game crashes is not good anyhow
> maybe by that method the game will not be perfect and without bugs for anyone, but the crash is the worst bug ever...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first you have to avoid crashes or CTD... then the others
> 
> so test and test and test... and debug and debug and debug AND THEN release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not release... and then test and debug...
> if they did an open beta (appreciated), the open beta with *these results* proves to be useless, don't you agree?


Because the vast majority of bugs/crashes are related network infrastructure. Despite the beta being open, it's almost impossible to fully replicate peak and post release average loads... and thus, quite a lot of the time, it can take a few weeks to fix unexpected problems. I mean, in the beta you may have a few thousand players on the game, but come release day, you may have 10x times that. Sure, you can extrapolate some figures, but it's impossible to really tell the effect in different areas.

As for PC related crashes, again... software changes, Windows changes, drivers change... so fixes in beta may not actually be that useful in the final game. A CTD isn't just a single crash, it can happen for hundreds of reasons, so you cannot just fix it in one magical patch.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Every game release has issues like these haha... I mean, really every large multiplayer.
> 
> The servers never quite work, there are bugs etc... it really is *not* a new thing for gaming ha.


People seem to have a terrible memory or just love overreacting to everything.

Every time it's "this is the worst it's ever been!"


----------



## 7stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Because the vast majority of bugs/crashes are related network infrastructure. Despite the beta being open, it's almost impossible to fully replicate peak and post release average loads... and thus, quite a lot of the time, it can take a few weeks to fix unexpected problems. I mean, in the beta you may have a few thousand players on the game, but come release day, you may have 10x times that. Sure, you can extrapolate some figures, but it's impossible to really tell the effect in different areas.
> 
> As for PC related crashes, again... software changes, Windows changes, drivers change... so fixes in beta may not actually be that useful in the final game. A CTD isn't just a single crash, it can happen for hundreds of reasons, so you cannot just fix it in one magical patch.


"*you may have* a few thousand players..." yes but 'cause the open beta was up for a short time and they didn't advertised properly. Despite the open beta initiative was a good idea, they have to make it productively...for this reason they should allow a reasonable time for efficient use....I still believe that is not the right method, otherwise the open beta could become pointless to the public eye.
Many can think: "ah, you did BF3 and didn't learn enough, you also allowed the open beta and still crash to me with the final version..." users/customers opinion matters and rules


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> I love this!!!
> 
> I didn't play much recon in BF3 compared to other classes, but in BF4 it is a blast to play. I was using the M40A5 last night and having a ton of fun. Using the binoculars (don't know what they are called) is awesome. Plus I was using C4 and my silenced 226 handgun. The most fun I've had playing BF4 so far.
> 
> Also, My Zotac 670 4gb that you reviewed (And recommended me) is running perfect. It overclocks better then my EVGA and stays just as cool. Great card. Thanks.


Glad you are happy with it buddy. That 670 4GB I owned was a blast as well. A good OCer too. Zotac is a very underrated company if you ask me. I feel 100% comfortable purchasing Zotac GPUs.


----------



## ntherblast

Dying or redeploying in the test range counts as a death to your battlelog stats?


----------



## EliteReplay

Recon on BF4 is way better than it was on BF3







what i love more is that even if u get killed the Claymore will stay on the sameplace until it get destoyed by someone passing by it


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Nahh, unparking your cores (it's not even confirmed it works as intended) would have nothing to do with that.
> 
> DICE released a new game server patch (R6) last night:


I know I played last night and was crashing 9 out of 10 games. sound loop/freeze, rubberbanding etc. after their patch. I also played this morning before deciding to unpark my CPU cores and had the same problems. As soon as I unparked my cores and logged in I haven't had 1 single issue. I've played probably 15 matches this morning and they were all flawless. I checked my graph in game before and after and you can see the difference on the CPU. Or at least I can. It may not work for everyone but it worked for me. If people haven't tried it they may as well, you can reverse it just as easily if you don't want to keep it.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Just wanted to make sure everyone knew about this,
http://symthic.com/bf4-stats

Now you have a place to go for all your bf4 weapons stats and fire plots. I love the website and they did such an incredible job with showing the values of weapon recoils, really helped me pick a weapon for each type of gameplay and map!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I didn't think it was that bad. It had the right _things_ (action, drama, an easy plot to follow), it is a multiplayer shooter so I wasn't expecting anything complex. It is a simple story designed to show case the new engine, give devs some freedom to play with events, and to act as a tutorial. It is just a rail shooter, and I think it did that well. I also did not experience the issues other people have had, such as falling through floors or super glow neon lights.
> 
> As an action rail shooter I think it was on par with today's modern military shooters. I thought it was better than COD MW2 story.
> While CoD could be argued to have characters better to identify with I thought BF4 SP actually touched on a lot of actual war conflicts, such as taking in refugees, acting against a commanding officer because of moral dilemmas, displaying the horrors of war
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> (drowning scene)
> 
> 
> , and personal conflict of losing squad mates but still having to push on with the mission.
> CoD and MOH both had squad deaths but they would happen towards the end of the game while BF4 created early conflict by having the loss early in the game.
> 
> With that note I didn't play BF3 so I don't know how that compares or influences BF4.


Oh I couldn't disagree more.
COD, for all its hate - had the 2nd best storylines I've ever played. Halo taking the cake by a mile.

MW2 had an incredibly GOOD and extremely challenging SP.
I've played:
COD:
Black Ops
MW2
COD4

BF:
BF4
BF3
BF1943
BC2
BC2 Vietnam
BC1
BF2142

Halo:
H1
H2
H3
H4
Reach
ODST

I feel confident enough to say I have a good comparison of games in the genre that I can allude to when giving them ratings







!
I just felt BF4 SP was a let down.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> Looks like just the standard Windows 8 will work. Don't see anything in Pro that would make me spend the extra money. Thanks.
> Why are you staying on Windows 7?


2 reasons:
1.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1433904/comparison-of-windows-7-vs-windows-8-i7-3770k-with-ht-enabled-vs-disabled-on-battlefield-4
2.
I hate metro - and the forceful nature of why MS implemented those changes. I don't see why I should run a 3rd party program in order to boot windows the way I want it to boot.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7stars*
> 
> "*you may have* a few thousand players..." yes but 'cause the open beta was up for a short time and they didn't advertised properly. Despite the open beta initiative was a good idea, they have to make it productively...for this reason they should allow a reasonable time for efficient use....I still believe that is not the right method, otherwise the open beta could become pointless to the public eye.
> Many can think: "ah, you did BF3 and didn't learn enough, you also allowed the open beta and still crash to me with the final version..." users/customers opinion matters and rules


So, you propose they use the same marketing budget for the retail release of BF4 to advertise the beta? I mean, marketing a game will set you back a cool few million £$.

I mean, how do you propose to get the same number of simultaneous players in the beta as you would have on the retail launch







That's impossible! Secondly, you have to remember, the vast majority of gamers are stupid... So, you release a massive beta (a lot of people don't understand a beta, even here on OCN)... and then everyone uses it as the basis of what the game is really going to be like.

So, a lot of your more casual "i'll pick it up for my console" market is put off because they believe the beta is representative of the final product. I know it seems silly, but really, the vast majority of people don't understand software development cycles, what betas are for etc... they just see what they see and base their judgement on that.


----------



## 7stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> So, you propose they use the same marketing budget for the retail release of BF4 to advertise the beta? I mean, marketing a game will set you back a cool few million £$.
> 
> I mean, how do you propose to get the same number of simultaneous players in the beta as you would have on the retail launch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's impossible! Secondly, you have to remember, the vast majority of gamers are stupid... So, you release a massive beta (a lot of people don't understand a beta, even here on OCN)... and then everyone uses it as the basis of what the game is really going to be like.
> 
> So, a lot of your more casual "i'll pick it up for my console" market is put off because they believe the beta is representative of the final product. I know it seems silly, but really, the vast majority of people don't understand software development cycles, what betas are for etc... they just see what they see and base their judgement on that.


no, I think it's just a matter of timing... even the "word of mouth" helps and reviewers and online magazines have talked about this, but they should allow a suitable period of time...
then it's enough to explain clearly to users *WHAT an open beta IS*... then for stupidity there's no remedy







but, on the contrary, can be stupid to allow an open beta for about two weeks...moreover in which they had even to release 3 patches...


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Recon on BF4 is way better than it was on BF3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what i love more is that even if u get killed the Claymore will stay on the sameplace until it get destoyed by someone passing by it


It's really great that recon has C4, just like in BC2. Makes the class way more useful in vehicle maps. Mines seem to disapper when you die, it's odd that claymores stay.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

What's your favorite maps guys?

Mine, by far is Parcel storm.
Why?
Because it seems like a copy and paste of Wake Island from BF3 & 1943 & and mix of Bad Company 2 on Laguna Presa on Rush


----------



## Sadmoto

Can someone tell me I'm not crazy and tell me these two look a little different?

1st picture: 

and 2nd:


for me the 2nd one looks darker ( you can see it on the trees in the distance) and in a way gritty, but at the same time not as blurry as the first.

I'm testing between 1360x768 (1st) my native res and 1080p (2nd) that my TV says it supports up to.

can anyone confirm that my screenshot for 1080 is normal or off because it feels off comparing to 1360x768?


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Can someone tell me I'm not crazy and tell me these two look a little different?
> 
> for me the 2nd one looks darker ( you can see it on the trees in the distance) and in a way gritty, but at the same time not as blurry as the first.
> 
> I'm testing between 1360x768 (1st) my native res and 1080p (2nd) that my TV says it supports up to.
> 
> can anyone confirm that my screenshot for 1080 is normal or off because it feels off comparing to 1360x768?


Can't tell from your pics but you need to make sure you have the right color space selected in ccc if your using hdmi to your tv. Select limited if your tv has a black level setting of normal and select full if your tv has full rgb.


----------



## Ashuiegi

i have to say that i always had problem and driver crash with my gtx 670 in bf3 , in the end i just gave up playing the game, i had to downclock drom 1306 stock oc to a 1050 mhz , but the game would stil crash sometimes.
when i bought my 7970 all the problem were gone and i never had any since , can play the game on max oc just as well as stock , driver crash occur only in bench when i try to push too hard.

my gtx 670 is happy in firestrike at 1411 mhz but it wont play bf3 at 1200 ,..... driver crash on every game lunch. every other games worked fine


----------



## amd655

I reckon you should play at 800x600, you never know, you may never see the difference and gain way better performance, that is how console gamers work








Or you could buy a 1600p monitor and rape your GPU.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Can't tell from your pics but you need to make sure you have the right color sopace selected in ccc if your using hdmi to your tv. Select limited if your tv has a black level setting of normal and select full if your tv has full rgb.


I just checked and my black level is normal, and the option is greyed out at the moment, in CCC my colors were set to full, maybe that's the problem, gong to set them to limited and test it out.
Thanks for the idear!~


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashuiegi*
> 
> i have to say that i always had problem and driver crash with my gtx 670 in bf3 , in the end i just gave up playing the game, i had to downclock drom 1306 stock oc to a 1050 mhz , but the game would stil crash sometimes.
> when i bought my 7970 all the problem were gone and i never had any since , can play the game on max oc just as well as stock , driver crash occur only in bench when i try to push too hard.
> 
> my gtx 670 is happy in firestrike at 1411 mhz but it wont play bf3 at 1200 ,..... driver crash on every game lunch.


Same, i had bad stuttering with my 670 in bf3 whenever it dipped below 60fps even with v sync off, could never figure it out, as a last resort i switched to my 7970 and have had no issues since.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I just checked and my black level is normal, and the option is greyed out at the moment, in CCC my colors were set to full, maybe that's the problem, gong to set them to limited and test it out.
> Thanks for the idear!~


No worries man. And yeah, if it says normal for black level on your tv then it definitely needs to be set to limited in ccc to avoid black crush.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> What's your favorite maps guys?
> 
> Mine, by far is Parcel storm.
> Why?
> Because it seems like a copy and paste of Wake Island from BF3 & 1943 & and mix of Bad Company 2 on Laguna Presa on Rush


Parcel Storm is hugely fun.
I love gunning on those attack boats. Actually I am having huge amounts of fun as a secondary gunner.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I have officially sworn off BF4 until they can fix the crappy hit detection and shooting around corners. I played 5 matches tonite and not a one was more than 5 kills. This is complete BS.


Weird, I'm getting way more kills than that in matches.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 2 reasons:
> 1.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1433904/comparison-of-windows-7-vs-windows-8-i7-3770k-with-ht-enabled-vs-disabled-on-battlefield-4
> 2.
> I hate metro - and the forceful nature of why MS implemented those changes. I don't see why I should run a 3rd party program in order to boot windows the way I want it to boot.


What will you do when Windows doesn't care about 7? Things are already more optimized for 8 now as it is.

You don't need a 3rd party program to boot windows to desktop.


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Weird, I'm getting way more kills than that in matches.


Yeah I do pretty well and don't find netcode bothersome. I only play on servers with less than 50 ping (and they usually only have 15-20 for me) so maybe that helps.

I haven't been crashing that much with my single 670, however my two 280x cards will be here later this week. Need them now...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

When the server doesn't crash and you give me an M249....
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/397419256910351104/177435049/


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> No worries man. And yeah, if it says normal for black level on your tv then it definitely needs to be set to limited in ccc to avoid black crush.


Well i set my colors to Limited RBG in CCC, and it didn't change much of anything things are still dark, things in the distance are gritty, its hard to explain I wish I could show you guys, I was going to try to make a video but for whatever reason when you change your settings while recording with fraps, it just stops recording so I cant show a before/after.









I''d like to try playing with 1080p because I still keep my 30fps min and in a way looks better, but at the same time, not that much.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Well i set my colors to Limited RBG in CCC, and it didn't change much of anything things are still dark, things in the distance are gritty, its hard to explain I wish I could show you guys, I was going to try to make a video but for whatever reason when you change your settings while recording with fraps, it just stops recording so I cant show a before/after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I''d like to try playing with 1080p because I still keep my 30fps min and in a way looks better, but at the same time, not that much.


Are you using hdmi? Is it a samsung tv?


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Are you using hdmi? Is it a samsung tv?


Spot on.
Yes and yes







haha


----------



## meloj17

In order to get afterburner or rivatuner apps working in BF4, you need to switch over to 32-bit. Right click bf4 in origin, game properties, select x86.


----------



## gatornation240

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Spot on.
> Yes and yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha


Are you playing with a controller? I just ask cause you're hookin up to a TV, tried BF4 with a controller this weekend (first FPS since Hao2/3 on xbcontroller) omg I was getting pwned, it was nice to lay on the bed and play but omg what a disadvantage, not to mention my hands started cramping after maybe an hour IDK how I use to use that controller for long sessions


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Spot on.
> Yes and yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha


The black level option really shouldn't be blacked out. Are you using 1920x1080p set as the resolution on the pc? If it's not it will black out the black level option. It has been awhile since i used a samsung and i gave you the wrong info before as well, i double checked and it should be set to low for black level on the tv and limited rgb in ccc, or normal black level and full rgb in ccc. Also you should have a game mode or pc mode which becomes available in the menu if you connect to hdmi 1 on the tv.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatornation240*
> 
> Are you playing with a controller? I just ask cause you're hookin up to a TV, tried BF4 with a controller this weekend (first FPS since Hao2/3 on xbcontroller) omg I was getting pwned, it was nice to lay on the bed and play but omg what a disadvantage


Nope not yet at least, I use my TV as my monitor for my PC and as a normal TV for my xbox 360, I tried it in beta, input lag was fine, there was pretty much none, but I couldn't get used to the controls so I went back to KB+M


----------



## bladexngt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meloj17*
> 
> In order to get afterburner or rivatuner apps working in BF4, you need to switch over to 32-bit. Right click bf4 in origin, game properties, select x86.


What type of performance difference are we talking about when going from 64-bit to 32-bit?


----------



## meloj17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bladexngt*
> 
> What type of performance difference are we talking about when going from 64-bit to 32-bit?


I've heard there is no difference in performance. But I haven't tested the differences myself.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> The black level option really shouldn't be blacked out. Are you using 1920x1080p set as the resolution on the pc? If it's not it will black out the black level option. It has been awhile since i used a samsung and i gave you the wrong info before as well, i double checked and it should be set to low for black level on the tv and limited rgb in ccc, or normal black level and full rgb in ccc. Also you should have a game mode or pc mode which becomes available in the menu if you connect to hdmi 1 on the tv.


Ah yes, I got the black level ungreyed out, and is now set to low with limited RGB, going to do some more testing.

I found the game mode as well, its off currently, what should it be set to?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Parcel Storm is hugely fun.


Yeah we got another "Africa Harbor" here lol (it's actually _Paracel_ Storm).

Yes the levelution is the best too (the weather and waves).


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Ah yes, I got the black level ungreyed out, and is now set to low with limited RGB, going to do some more testing.
> 
> I found the game mode as well, its off currently, what should it be set to?


I would set it to game mode on, helps with input lag, turns off some features that aren't necessary or are detrimental to gaming. Let me know if the black crush is fixed


----------



## bladexngt

Will give it a shot when I get home tonight. Thanks.


----------



## moocowman

Not sure if it was the driver update I did today or their last server patch, but no more crashing for me. Not a single one today.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yeah we got another "Africa Harbor" here lol (it's actually _Paracel_ Storm).
> 
> Yes the levelution is the best too (the weather and waves).


It took me way too long to realize it was Arica Harbor. xD

So far I'm loving every map I've played on. There hasn't been a single one where I just didn't care to play on it such as Metro or Tehran Highway.


----------



## mboner1

edit.


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> Yeah you can , use the second monitor .
> Whenloading the game (blue tab at the bottom) , then click "battlescreen" and drage that window to the second screen.
> Then press F11 to go fuillscreen.


How do you think adding an extra monitor @1280x1024 for Battlescreen would effect my performance? I already have a 2560x1440 monitor as my main monitor.

See my rig in my sig below


----------



## bladexngt

Does anyone else have issues where lighting flashes? This also happens in the Singapore (SP) level where waves are crashing onto highway. I dont see waves, i see light flashes... really odd.


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> How do you think adding an extra monitor @1280x1024 for Battlescreen would effect my performance? I already have a 2560x1440 monitor as my main monitor.
> 
> See my rig in my sig below


It has no impact on my single 670. I have two 120hz monitors and having the game on all lowest settings at 1080p still keeps me between 90-130fps at all times. I always have my second monitor running and use battlescreen occasionally.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bladexngt*
> 
> What type of performance difference are we talking about when going from 64-bit to 32-bit?


Using the 32 bit version you're limiting yourself to (I think its) 4GB of max RAM. I'd use 64 bit if you're able. If you want to see your onscreen FPS open console and type perfoverlay.drawfps 1


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> How do you think adding an extra monitor @1280x1024 for Battlescreen would effect my performance? I already have a 2560x1440 monitor as my main monitor.
> 
> See my rig in my sig below


It makes my gpu run about 15 degrees hotter at idle as soon as i hook up a 2nd monitor. Shouldn't affect it at all apart from that. Under load i think it's similar temps, maybe a few degrees higher with the 2nd connected.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> I would set it to game mode on, helps with input lag, turns off some features that aren't necessary or are detrimental to gaming. Let me know if the black crush is fixed


Nope still the same








With game mode on it makes it look darker.









What bugs me is that in CCC it says my TV supports up to 1920x1080 and 75 refresh rate, but when I set it to 1080p I'm pretty sure its just downsampled and that's why it looks off.


----------



## bladexngt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Using the 32 bit version you're limiting yourself to (I think its) 4GB of max RAM. I'd use 64 bit if you're able. If you want to see your onscreen FPS open console and type perfoverlay.drawfps 1


Perfect! Thanks.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm enjoying playing as commander








http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/397433313469555200/177435049/


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> Yeah I do pretty well and don't find netcode bothersome. I only play on servers with less than 50 ping (and they usually only have 15-20 for me) so maybe that helps.
> 
> I haven't been crashing that much with my single 670, however my two 280x cards will be here later this week. Need them now...


Wow, that's awesome, congrats man.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Nope still the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With game mode on it makes it look darker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bugs me is that in CCC it says my TV supports up to 1920x1080 and 75 refresh rate, but when I set it to 1080p I'm pretty sure its just downsampled and that's why it looks off.


Yeah, game mode can appear worse picture quality wise, but has better response time. For the black crush make sure dynamic contrast is unchecked in color options in ccc aswell. That's bout all i can suggest. Other than that everything is set right and maybe you just need to turn the brightness up lol.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Yeah, game mode can appear worse picture quality wise, but has better response time. For the black crush make sure dynamic contrast is unchecked in color options in ccc aswell. That's bout all i can suggest. Other than that everything is set right and maybe you just need to turn the brightness up lol.


I don't see this dynamic contrast option









Ive considered increasing the brightness but I'm hesitant to, I don't want to blind myself with flashlights and bright colored sand/dirt.

I think I'm just gonna have to deal with 1360x768 even though it says it support 1080p


----------



## Faster_is_better

No way I can keep up with 20 pages of posts per day lol


----------



## Krazee

Anyone use the second screen (another laptop or table) for battle screen?


----------



## CptDanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Are you sure it's the same cause for BF4? I've never gotten them in BF3 but am getting them in BF4.
> Hmm, you seem to know a lot so maybe you should go work for them and sort it out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it's really easy.
> 
> Also, [email protected] Both them and BF3Blog have been know for click-bait articles and are just terrible websites.


Yes, reason I believe its same cause is BF3 is due to what event viewer says about the crash, it gives the same exact exception code which is cx005

Although in BF3 I think I had fixed it by disabling DEP. Thing is DEP is disabled now and its happening with BF4.

According to MS its a memory management error.

PS: Haha good one on working for them, Im not a programmer im a hardware guy.


----------



## eternal7trance

Going to be checking BF4 performance doing 8cas/1600mhz vs 10cas 2400mhz

Assuming the new ram works


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I don't see this dynamic contrast option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive considered increasing the brightness but I'm hesitant to, I don't want to blind myself with flashlights and bright colored sand/dirt.
> 
> I think I'm just gonna have to deal with 1360x768 even though it says it support 1080p


Its under video color or quality. So the blacks look fine until you switch it to 1920x1080p??


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I think I'm just gonna have to deal with 1360x768 even though it says it support 1080p


That probably just means it can accept a 1080p input, which it then downsamples to 1360x768 to display on the panel. In which case you are better off sending the TV the native resolution in the first place.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Its under video color or quality. So the blacks look fine until you switch it to 1920x1080p??


Yup everything is as it should be when I have it on 1360x786, if I go above that ingame or out of game, it switches my TV res to 1080P (even if i choose 1360x1024 or 1440x900. it will get that dark and gritty look.

My GPU acts as its in 1080p, about 5-20% more GPU usage and about 300MB more use of Vram, but it just doesn't look it.

Found the dynamic contrast and it is un-checked.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yeah we got another "Africa Harbor" here lol (it's actually _Paracel_ Storm).


man i loved playing the Karkland map in BF2.


----------



## CptDanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> man i loved playing the Karkland map in BF2.


Hopefully one of the expansion packs for this game will include classic maps like Karkand or Wake.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Yup everything is as it should be when I have it on 1360x786, if I go above that ingame or out of game, it switches my TV res to 1080P (even if i choose 1360x1024 or 1440x900. it will get that dark and gritty look.
> 
> My GPU acts as its in 1080p, about 5-20% more GPU usage and about 300MB more use of Vram, but it just doesn't look it.
> 
> Found the dynamic contrast and it is un-checked.


Well if it looks correct at 1360x786 I would just check what the pixel format is set to in CCC and make sure you set it to that at 1080p and the try both options on the TV for black level. I believe it is a 1080p TV as well because the HDMI black level is greyed out unless its set to the correct resolution as you saw.


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Anyone use the second screen (another laptop or table) for battle screen?


I do, got a secondary 1600x900 screen as battlescreen. It's useful if you want to quickly see the overall status of all the objectives/flags while you're traversing the map


----------



## Angrychair

SO MAD RIGHT NOW, just white screen crashed on Shanghai 3 times in a row.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Not sure if it was the driver update I did today or their last server patch, but no more crashing for me. Not a single one today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took me way too long to realize it was Arica Harbor. xD
> 
> So far I'm loving every map I've played on. There hasn't been a single one where I just didn't care to play on it such as Metro or Tehran Highway.


Cool re. crashes. I only started getting them Thurs night; first 2/5 days were solid.

Eh I can't really say the same. I hated Metro but find Locker even worse.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm enjoying playing as commander
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/397433313469555200/177435049/


Cool and nice to hear something positive from you.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Anyone use the second screen (another laptop or table) for battle screen?


Yes and it is quite cool and useful however it appears that it uses a fair amount of additional vram but need to test that further. I was not monitoring then but would sometimes get the Windows warning asking if you want to switch to lower display settings. Without the second screen connected BF4 is using 2.5GB average on my 7950 at 1440P. Sometimes it would go black when on full screen 3D but if I alt-tabbed a couple more times would eventually stay on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> man i loved playing the Karkland map in BF2.


LOL THANK YOU I knew there was another big one I was missing! DICE does this on purpose I think.


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yes and it is quite cool and useful however it appears that it uses a fair amount of additional vram but need to test that further. I was not monitoring then but would sometimes get the Windows warning asking if you want to switch to lower display settings.


Highly doubt it uses vRAM, it seems to be some kind of web-based application...so just regular RAM









That Windows "lower display settings" warning is a very common occurrence for many gamers, it's been popping up for me throughout BF3 and BF4. As far as I know there's no way to disable that message, clicking "don't show me this again" doesn't work. Microsoft fail -_-


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> Hopefully one of the expansion packs for this game will include classic maps like Karkand or Wake.


I believe the only map that will be returning from BF2 will be Gulf Of Oman in the Second Assault pack. The rest will be reworked BF3 maps. Unfortunately one of them will be Metro, but from what I've seen of the Caspian Border footage of the Second Assault pack, the layouts are dramatically different from BF3 and not just copy and pasted so it might not be all that bad.

*edit*

Here's the footage I'm referring to.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Just captured a pretty nice little killstreak, thought I'd share. Shadowplay is awesome for this kind of stuff


----------



## PCModderMike

This is a very busy thread...so my apologies is this has already been mentioned/addressed....but is anyone else having issues with the OSD for EVGA Precision? I've talked to a buddy of mine, and for the both of us the OSD doesn't display at all.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Just captured a pretty nice little killstreak, thought I'd share. Shadowplay is awesome for this kind of stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That was a nice roadkill, you see the quad turn away from him then you swipe him with the back.









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/397452060266952832/346800667/

Joined in on dubbed and took his win from him!







When I joined they had a 100+ lead, at the end there was 7 tickets left.

That attack boat is dirty.









had a crazy SPM of 1241, never gotten above 1k before.


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I don't see this dynamic contrast option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive considered increasing the brightness but I'm hesitant to, I don't want to blind myself with flashlights and bright colored sand/dirt.
> 
> I think I'm just gonna have to deal with 1360x768 even though it says it support 1080p


What is your issue? I see you are using a Samsung television as a monitor. Do you have your second HDMI input name changed to PC and then have your HDMI plugged into that?


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> This is a very busy thread...so my apologies is this has already been mentioned/addressed....but is anyone else having issues with the OSD for EVGA Precision? I've talked to a buddy of mine, and for the both of us the OSD doesn't display at all.


Yup most OSD's wont work with 64bit, if you go into origin, right click bf4, click game properties, and change it to 32bit instead of 64, OSD *should* work, but that also means your limiting the ram you can use, for some thats not a problem but others its blasphemy.









also Playclaw, is a program that shows OSD for 64bit programs, someone posted it god knows how many pages back but it looked reliable.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> This is a very busy thread...so my apologies is this has already been mentioned/addressed....but is anyone else having issues with the OSD for EVGA Precision? I've talked to a buddy of mine, and for the both of us the OSD doesn't display at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup most OSD's wont work with 64bit, if you go into origin, right click bf4, click game properties, and change it to 32bit instead of 64, OSD *should* work, but that also means your limiting the ram you can use, for some thats not a problem but others its blasphemy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also Playclaw, is a program that shows OSD for 64bit programs, someone posted it god knows how many pages back but it looked reliable.
Click to expand...

Ahh I see. Well thanks for the info. I will check out Playclaw to see what it offers.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> This game sucks. I really want to continue playing it but I can't, literally. My experience with bf4 so far, I jump on a server get in game and I'm all "OOOMMMGGGG!!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "WOOOOHOOO!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "YEEAAHHH!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Until the game inevitably crashes which leads to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. I can't take it anymore! I literally can't get any rhythm going because constant consecutive crashes which leads to raging idiot gameplay. Then there's the rare occasion where I take a deep breath and tell myself "this game is awesome!" and get in a groove only to crash..crash.. crash hehe.. CRAAAASSSH!!!!!!! I'm taking a break now to pull myself together.


best post in the entire thread by far.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> What is your issue? I see you are using a Samsung television as a monitor. Do you have your second HDMI input name changed to PC and then have your HDMI plugged into that?


My issue is that when I go from 1360 x 768, to anything above everything is darker, gritty and just off looking, even though my TV says it supports 1080p, I'm starting to think its not real 1080p and its just downsampled.

I wish I could get a video of what I'm talking about but when I'm recording and I change my res, it stops the recording no matter what.


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I believe the only map that will be returning from BF2 will be Gulf Of Oman in the Second Assault pack. The rest will be reworked BF3 maps. Unfortunately one of them will be Metro, but from what I've seen of the Caspian Border footage of the Second Assault pack, the layouts are dramatically different from BF3 and not just copy and pasted so it might not be all that bad.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> Here's the footage I'm referring to.


The top comment in that video made my day.

I think that map would be cool in BF4.


----------



## Aparition

Oh right... if anyone wants to add me my name is *KidNoetorious*.


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> My issue is that when I go from 1360 x 768, to anything above everything is darker, gritty and just off looking, even though my TV says it supports 1080p, I'm starting to think its not real 1080p and its just downsampled.
> 
> I wish I could get a video of what I'm talking about but when I'm recording and I change my res, it stops the recording no matter what.


Have you changed your HDMI 2 port's name to PC on your tv? There is a fix for this on SOME Samsung televisions. Do you know about that?


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> Have you changed your HDMI 2 port's name to PC on your tv? There is a fix for this on SOME Samsung televisions. Do you know about that?


I did not know of that I'll fiddle around with that and report back, thanks!


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I did not know of that I'll fiddle around with that and report back, thanks!


You should read this. It is a great write up for gaming on a Samsung HDTV.

I've been on a monitor for over a year, so my memory is foggy, but I'm remembering this being a better way to game on an HDTV and it let you have more color control options (with game mode off) and still keep a faster input lag time then using the standard game mode.

Read through it and see if it helps you. I hope it does.

EDIT: Don't pay attention to the model number. I had a different model number and this stuff worked for me. I assume it is pretty standard in all Samsung HDTV's.


----------



## ihatelolcats

i have like 25% match quits lol...server goes down or i DC or it bugs so the game never ends


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> That was a nice roadkill, you see the quad turn away from him then you swipe him with the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/397452060266952832/346800667/
> 
> Joined in on dubbed and took his win from him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I joined they had a 100+ lead, at the end there was 7 tickets left.
> 
> That attack boat is dirty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had a crazy SPM of 1241, never gotten above 1k before.


He was probably too busy typing about how good windows 7 is and how horrible BF4 is


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> That Windows "lower display settings" warning is a very common occurrence for many gamers, it's been popping up for me throughout BF3 and BF4. As far as I know there's no way to disable that message, clicking "don't show me this again" doesn't work. Microsoft fail -_-


If you go to the actual game executable and right-click, in the compatibility properties you can check "disable desktop composition" and "disable visual themese" and you won't get that message anymore. I think you only need to do the desktop composition, but I always do both.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> You should read this. It is a great write up for gaming on a Samsung HDTV.
> 
> I've been on a monitor for over a year, so my memory is foggy, but I'm remembering this being a better way to game on an HDTV and it let you have more color control options (with game mode off) and still keep a faster input lag time then using the standard game mode.
> 
> Read through it and see if it helps you. I hope it does.
> 
> EDIT: Don't pay attention to the model number. I had a different model number and this stuff worked for me. I assume it is pretty standard in all Samsung HDTV's.


OMG I LOVE YOU(nohomo) for whatever reason changing my HDMI names to PC took away the gritty and dark look, it now looks clear when it was in 1360x768 but everything is much better looking,
Im going to have to change my DPI up so I can read what I'm typing because its so small, but it looks amazing.

Thank you so much!!! there isn't enough Rep buttons for me to press!

Now I get to fiddle with settings so I can stay above 30 fps, I noticed I dropped down to mid 20's when the hotel on Hinan would fall, which is expected with a 965BE


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guovssohas*
> 
> Anyone here playing bf4 with a amd phenom ii x4 cpu? I have a 965be with a small oc at 3.7ghz, would it be enough to get decent performance?
> 
> I do have bf3 and i get good framerates, 60-80 fps average in multiplayer. Is bf4 much heavier to run than bf3?


My dad is playing on my old phenom ii x4 B550. I think he has it at 3.6 or 3.7ghz paired with a gtx 570. The cpu is pegged at 100% usage. He is able to play mostly medium settings on a 1080P screen with 60fps. I think BF4 is more demanding on hardware but can be configured to look good while still maintaining good fps.


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> OMG I LOVE YOU(nohomo) for whatever reason changing my HDMI names to PC took away the gritty and dark look, it now looks clear when it was in 1360x768 but everything is much better looking,
> Im going to have to change my DPI up so I can read what I'm typing because its so small, but it looks amazing.
> 
> Thank you so much!!! there isn't enough Rep buttons for me to press!
> 
> Now I get to fiddle with settings so I can stay above 30 fps, I noticed I dropped down to mid 20's when the hotel on Hinan would fall, which is expected with a 965BE


I love Samsung HDTV's and have done a lot of research on them. Bookmark the page I linked and keep it for future reference....NOW GET OUT THERE AND KILL SOME LITTLE DIGITAL PEOPLE!!!


----------



## BradleyW

Just wondering if someone could help me.
In windows 8.1, I drop below 60fps all the time when Vsync is ON.
In windows 7, I never drop below 60fps when Vsync is ON.
Any idea on what could be causing this?
Thank you.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Yup everything is as it should be when I have it on 1360x786, if I go above that ingame or out of game, it switches my TV res to 1080P (even if i choose 1360x1024 or 1440x900. it will get that dark and gritty look.
> 
> My GPU acts as its in 1080p, about 5-20% more GPU usage and about 300MB more use of Vram, but it just doesn't look it.
> 
> Found the dynamic contrast and it is un-checked.


We played inth e most rubber-banded server ever lol








http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/397452060266952832/177435049/

I have no idea how the hell i got so many kills with a sniper with people jumping all over the place LOL
Recorded the gameplay though








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Just captured a pretty nice little killstreak, thought I'd share. Shadowplay is awesome for this kind of stuff


Yup - I'm loving shadowplay!


----------



## Ghost12

This business of unlocking stuff and putting good rounds in then the reports and points missing is getting beyond a joke. 3 times today now, understandable from a crashing point of view but all rounds ended without error.


----------



## PF85

Have anyone gotten this error while playing BF4: WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR ?
Thats my second BsoD when playing BF4, and I have no idea why.


----------



## Mas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PF85*
> 
> Have anyone gotten this error while playing BF4: WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR ?
> Thats my second BsoD when playing BF4, and I have no idea why.


I haven't gotten any bluescreens, only application errors, and they seem ro have gone away when I disabled the origin ingame overlay.

do you have an unstable overclock?


----------



## PF85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mas*
> 
> I haven't gotten any bluescreens, only application errors, and they seem ro have gone away when I disabled the origin ingame overlay.
> 
> do you have an unstable overclock?


Its never been before. Its overclocked to 4 GHz, its a 3570k. My cores arent running hot either.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> Highly doubt it uses vRAM, it seems to be some kind of web-based application...so just regular RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Windows "lower display settings" warning is a very common occurrence for many gamers, it's been popping up for me throughout BF3 and BF4. As far as I know there's no way to disable that message, clicking "don't show me this again" doesn't work. Microsoft fail -_-


Well that would make more sense; though only saw that warning for the first times gamin on this rig with the second monitor attached so thought related. Even going from 1200P to 1440P did not result in that dumb warning ever. I didn't notice any actual perf diff though and just hitting ok was fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> He was probably too busy typing about how good windows 7 is and how horrible BF4 is


lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> He was probably too busy typing about how good windows 7 is and how horrible BF4 is


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> lol


thanks you twit









In other news: I think I found out a little more about rubber-banding:
For those who care not to be fanboys this might intrigue you









Joined a server with sadmoto - and after having a chat with the admin, he decided to reboot the server.
His server was up since release and the rubber banding was getting worse and worse through the round.

I went to eat and came back (after it had been rebooted) and there was NO RUBBER BANDING.
I'm thinking that the UP TIME of a server has something to do with the rubber banding effect
The way I see a "cache" getting too large is somewhat what I imagine now with the servers.


----------



## redalert

Lower your overclock and see what happens. My guess is BF4 doesnt like your overclock. It took me 6 months to try and figure out why I would get BSOD while playing BF3. The code is hardware related


----------



## Sadmoto

Anyone know if changing the tessalation settings in CCC change anything with bf4?
Right now its just been set to "AMD Optimized" but if you go to override you can go up to x64.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> LOL
> 
> If that was the case then why are majority of people in this thread, battlelog and battlefield forums, and major youtubers complaining about it?


It's so bad I spent around 4 grand on all new stuff for BF4.....haven't played it more than one day.








Hearthstone Beta FTW


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I am seeing reports elsewhere it seems more stable today assuming related to the work they've been doing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Anyone know if changing the tessalation settings in CCC change anything with bf4?
> Right now its just been set to "AMD Optimized" but if you go to override you can go up to x64.


I wondered this too but did not test yet. Be our guinea pig.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> No way I can keep up with 20 pages of posts per day lol


Yeah these guys are crazy!!!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hasn't this annoyed anyone?
The JET FLYING ZONE is TOO restrictive IMO.

And I'm barely the jet pilot...
In BF3 the area Jets had were HUGE - in BF4 feels like a squashed sardine can.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hasn't this annoyed anyone?
> The JET FLYING ZONE is TOO restrictive IMO.
> 
> And I'm barely the jet pilot...
> In BF3 the area Jets had were HUGE - in BF4 feels like a squashed sardine can.


My Pilot(he is mine because I bought his GPU and cannot personally fly) totally agrees with you. Starting off already taken off as well....cmon.


----------



## 856Media

Me & The boys spent the afternoon putting this together.

All of the Golmud Railway IED locations (we found 15)

If you guys know of more, let me know!



(5dollar on battlelog PC)


----------



## scooter.jay

Dont know if it's been posted before but i did this today and it helped alot









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkfIFP0g2xY

Frame rates are much better and gameplay is smoother


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *856Media*
> 
> Me & The boys spent the afternoon putting this together.
> 
> All of the Golmud Railway IED locations (we found 15)
> 
> If you guys know of more, let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> (5dollar on battlelog PC)


are these actually useful? today was the first time i saw one and i blew it up when no one was around to see what it would do


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> are these actually useful? today was the first time i saw one and i blew it up when no one was around to see what it would do


They can be buggy if you detonate with a secondary explosion(blaming the terrible netcode for that) and go off early or late(generally early)....that said: They do tremendous amounts of damage.


----------



## 856Media

Its only useful on full size 64 man conquest maps, where you can sit and wait to ambush someone. The IED's are crazy powerful.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> My Pilot(he is mine because I bought his GPU and cannot personally fly) totally agrees with you. Starting off already taken off as well....cmon.


Seems completely ridiculous.
Found another bug too:
When you put C4 on any car or quad you can't enter it - there's a glitch that prevents you from entering it. Happens on/and but I've been killed just standing in front of my car wanting to get in. Ridiculous - because its the game thinking you want to press R to pick up and thus doesn't give you the option of E to get in....

Speaking of which - I've had two crashes already, in the last 2 games.
Going to ask EA for a refund. Not for the game - but for battlepacks (no I didn't buy one, but why is it my XP boost I've been using have diminished and I've never gained a single XP due to the servers crashing?)


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Seems completely ridiculous.
> Found another bug too:
> When you put C4 on any car or quad you can't enter it - there's a glitch that prevents you from entering it. Happens on/and but I've been killed just standing in front of my car wanting to get in. Ridiculous - because its the game thinking you want to press R to pick up and thus doesn't give you the option of E to get in....
> 
> Speaking of which - I've had two crashes already, in the last 2 games.
> Going to ask EA for a refund. Not for the game - but for battlepacks (no I didn't buy one, but why is it my XP boost I've been using have diminished and I've never gained a single XP due to the servers crashing?)


yeah i'ts a pain in the ass to get in a vehicle after c4'ing it. have to step farther away from door helps.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PF85*
> 
> Have anyone gotten this error while playing BF4: WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR ?
> Thats my second BsoD when playing BF4, and I have no idea why.


Unstable overclock. BF4 is very hard on stability.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Unstable overclock. BF4 is very hard on stability.


I doubt my OC is unstable.
Folding 24/7 stable + 24hrs prime stable









Still crashes.

Ironic as I say this my BF4 crashed - this time:
"Server disconnected: Something went wrong"
I said out loud, to my monitor: Yes your crap servers - that's what.
Lol


----------



## Tippy

Occasionally I've had the ingame UI markers obscure/block enemies if they happen to be standing between me and a distant objective, has anyone else had this? There is a lot of UI clutter in a typical 64player scenario marking all the flags, friendlies, spotted vehicles, squads, etc.

Which begs the question why the hell markers show up in FRONT of enemies (and enemy vehicles) instead of being BEHIND


----------



## PF85

Okay. I better reroll my OC then. A shame


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I doubt my OC is unstable.
> Folding 24/7 stable + 24hrs prime stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still crashes.
> 
> Ironic as I say this my BF4 crashed - this time:
> "Server disconnected: Something went wrong"
> I said out loud, to my monitor: Yes your crap servers - that's what.
> Lol


I thought my OC was stable too until I tried this game. It's worked through everything else, folding benching and whatnot. Sure enough the crashing I had at the beginning stopped when i lowered it a little.

When it comes to new games, don't get cocky and think your OC is 100% ok

Now I'm not saying your's is unstable, but you just never know


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I doubt my OC is unstable.
> Folding 24/7 stable + 24hrs prime stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still crashes.
> 
> Ironic as I say this my BF4 crashed - this time:
> "Server disconnected: Something went wrong"
> I said out loud, to my monitor: Yes your crap servers - that's what.
> Lol


BF4 crashing is not the same as getting a WHEA Uncorrectable Error. The WHEA error is almost certainly an overclock issue, but BF4 crashes themselves could be anything.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> They can be buggy if you detonate with a secondary explosion(blaming the terrible netcode for that) and go off early or late(generally early)....that said: They do tremendous amounts of damage.


wrong quote


----------



## BradleyW

Just wondering if someone could help me.
In windows 8.1, I drop below 60fps all the time when Vsync is ON.
In windows 7, I never drop below 60fps when Vsync is ON.
Any idea on what could be causing this?
Thank you.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Dont know if it's been posted before but i did this today and it helped alot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkfIFP0g2xY
> 
> Frame rates are much better and gameplay is smoother


Easy Method = Control Panel/Power Option Set PC﻿ to High Performance Done


----------



## Deadeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Just wondering if someone could help me.
> In windows 8.1, I drop below 60fps all the time when Vsync is ON.
> In windows 7, I never drop below 60fps when Vsync is ON.
> Any idea on what could be causing this?
> Thank you.


Drivers.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I doubt my OC is unstable.
> Folding 24/7 stable + 24hrs prime stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still crashes.
> 
> Ironic as I say this my BF4 crashed - this time:
> "Server disconnected: Something went wrong"
> I said out loud, to my monitor: Yes your crap servers - that's what.
> Lol


BF games dont care about some silly stress tests lol. The first thing I did after my first C2D in BF4 was lower my cpu OC. I learned my lesson after BF3 and cpu overclocking and all the random BSOD, sound loops and whatever else could happen in BF3 I had at some point. BF4 problems seem more like server side issues compared to BF3.


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I must be in the minority but I really enjoyed the campaign and a lot of the aspects they included. Just would have been better being longer.


Me too, I thought it was great. I like how you get caught up in the story and the characters I'll be playing it again soon but on hard.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadeye*
> 
> Drivers.


Anything to back this up?


----------



## Dominican

I need help guys I keep getting the red
Screen.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> I am seeing reports elsewhere it seems more stable today assuming related to the work they've been doing.
> I wondered this too but did not test yet. Be our guinea pig.


haha I think I will!

I'll do it in the testing range, 1920x1080 everything ultra, no AA, 90 FoV, 100% res scale
16x Ansi Filtering through CCC

AMD optimized settings: Lowest: 61, Average: 70-80 and Highest: 107

Use Applications: Lowest: Lowest 60 Average: 70-80 and Highest: 109

Override: Off Lowest:61 Average: 70-80 Highest: 110

64x: Lowest:60 Average: 70-80 Highest: 109

So changing this does nothing I think.









On another note: Ive noticed that I'm going up to 2100vram usage now, but I haven't been getting stuttering or anything that most people get when they go over.

Now just to deal with the crashing and loading screen times up to 15min


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dominican*
> 
> I need help guys I keep getting the red
> Screen.


If you are using an amd video card update to the beta 8 drivers, I would get it when changing to another map after finishing a game.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Dont know if it's been posted before but i did this today and it helped alot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkfIFP0g2xY
> 
> Frame rates are much better and gameplay is smoother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy Method = Control Panel/Power Option Set PC﻿ to High Performance Done
Click to expand...

I just did this i had 2 core parked and wow... this helped me too with a 7970 and a 3570K OC to 4.2GHz i still can't run 4xaa smooth 60 but with no aa its smooth only thing i have to test is when explosions go off while I'm zoom in to any weapon or tank i get crazy stutter and dip down to 40 ish from smooth 60.


----------



## Dominican

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> If you are using an amd video card update to the beta 8 drivers, I would get it when changing to another map after finishing a game.


i did 13.11 beta 8 still same.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I thought my OC was stable too until I tried this game. It's worked through everything else, folding benching and whatnot. Sure enough the crashing I had at the beginning stopped when i lowered it a little.
> 
> When it comes to new games, don't get cocky and think your OC is 100% ok
> 
> Now I'm not saying your's is unstable, but you just never know


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> BF4 crashing is not the same as getting a WHEA Uncorrectable Error. The WHEA error is almost certainly an overclock issue, but BF4 crashes themselves could be anything.


Agreed .


----------



## Dominican

the game has too many issue right now hope ea fix those problem soon .


----------



## DizzlePro

just noticed that i'm 4th for Assault Rifle kills in the UK http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/geoleaderboard/view/885081673/pc/weapons/#assault-rifles


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dominican*
> 
> i did 13.11 beta 8 still same.


revert if any overclocking you have, an OC that can go through 24hrs of prime can still crash and get bsods from a game.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> just noticed that i'm 4th for Assault Rifle kills in the UK http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/geoleaderboard/view/885081673/pc/weapons/#assault-rifles


bloody hell U've been playing it a lot.

EDIT:
Look what I found:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/APLUSVABLE/stats/355930437/pc/

haha

EDIT2:
Announcement by EA:
"WE WILL PERFORM A SHORT MAINTENANCE OF THE BATTLEFIELD 4 BACKEND SERVICE BETWEEN 10:00 AND 11:00 CET TOMORROW, NOVEMBER 5TH. YOU MAY EXPERIENCE A GAME DISCONNECT DURING THIS PERIOD"


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Easy Method = Control Panel/Power Option Set PC﻿ to High Performance Done


That actually doesn't unpark your cores though. The only reason I know this is because I did this earlier this morning. I had my min/max CPU set to 100% in power options under High Performance. I checked my CPU and it still was showing 3 parked cores.


----------



## cruisx

I have yet to have my BF4 crash but its unplayable, it keeps stuttering. Is this a driver issue? Im running 331.65


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruisx*
> 
> I have yet to have my BF4 crash but its unplayable, it keeps stuttering. Is this a driver issue? Im running 331.65


Try not to alt+tab out and go back in once you get into a server. I got major stuttering one time I did that.


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruisx*
> 
> I have yet to have my BF4 crash but its unplayable, it keeps stuttering. Is this a driver issue? Im running 331.65


Stuttering or rubberbanding? Stuttering is something you can quantify by looking at your GPU usage, if it's spiking all over the place (or is very low) then you know you're stuttering. Rubberbanding feels similar but has nothing to do with hardware.

One way to ensure is join a 16/24/32 player server (or maybe even an empty one) they are far more likely to be rubberband-free.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> I just did this i had 2 core parked and wow... this helped me too with a 7970 and a 3570K OC to 4.2GHz i still can't run 4xaa smooth 60 but with no aa its smooth only thing i have to test is when explosions go off while I'm zoom in to any weapon or tank i get crazy stutter and dip down to 40 ish from smooth 60.


I didn't even know core parking was still an issue...

Also, canned benches/stresses/farmer's/folder's/cowpuncher's have nothing on the variability of a video game. I had to push 1.255 through my titans to get 1162 stable during the beta. I can normally run close to 1300 in pretty much everything else with those volts.


----------



## Aparition

Folding doesn't stress the memory. Bf4 stresses the memory which also impacts the controller which is on the cpu.

So if the cpu mem controller needs more juice the memory will be unstable resulting in a BSOD.


----------



## 856Media

I am running a 7850 2gb, oc'd to 1050, a phenom x4 955 OC'd to 3.8 and 8 gigs of ram on a 7200rpm hdd and my game has run pretty good. Very little issues outside of the servers crashing.


----------



## keikei

Just played team deathmatch on Golmud Railway. Initially loaded very glitchy, but went away a few seconds later. One thing that stood out for me was the level design of that map. Its designed very well. DICE has learned a lot since BF3. All the blown out walls and debris everywhere give great cover. The level itself isnt flat, but more of slight slope giving more angles to see the entire center of the map. It makes use of all your crouch/prone abilities. Another thing that stood out for me was how horribly bad i'am at the game. I will need to atone for the later.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Man server instability just seems to be getting worse. 80% of the servers I've been on today crashed or I couldn't join. Must be my pc.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Just played team deathmatch on Golmud Railway. Initially loaded very glitchy, but went away a few seconds later. One thing that stood out for me was the level design of that map. Its designed very well. DICE has learned a lot since BF3. All the blown out walls and debris everywhere give great cover. The level itself isnt flat, but more of slight slope giving more angles to see the entire center of the map. It makes use of all your crouch/prone abilities. Another thing that stood out for me was how horribly bad i'am at the game. I will need to atone for the later.


It's a decent CQ map but the problem with rubble piles is the invisible walls around them. Those are super annoying.


----------



## MiKE_nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qcktthfm1*
> 
> Anyone finished SP, what weapons we can unlock from there? I cannot google any info/picture? Thanks in advance


I finished the campaign and didn't unlock anything which is annoying. The weapons you're supposed to unlock are: M412 REX, shank and machete (knives), QBZ-95-1 and the M249. you can see them at the bottom of the assignments page in battlelog. I think you get some dog tags as well.


----------



## 856Media

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Just played team deathmatch on Golmud Railway. Initially loaded very glitchy, but went away a few seconds later. One thing that stood out for me was the level design of that map. Its designed very well. DICE has learned a lot since BF3. All the blown out walls and debris everywhere give great cover. The level itself isnt flat, but more of slight slope giving more angles to see the entire center of the map. It makes use of all your crouch/prone abilities. Another thing that stood out for me was how horribly bad i'am at the game. I will need to atone for the later.


use the tools I have provided for you...

its dangerous to go out there alone... take this!

http://i.imgur.com/b0whkn2.jpg


----------



## skupples

hrmm... I'm going to need a fourth monitor to run a perma map if I get into this game me thinks.

I feel like a pan cake, but hey the game's only been out for a week!


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Man server instability just seems to be getting worse. 80% of the servers I've been on today crashed or I couldn't join. Must be my pc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a decent CQ map but the problem with rubble piles is the invisible walls around them. Those are super annoying.


Same with server issues, thought bf3 server issues were bad because it was an old game. BF4 servers are also having issues, guess either old or new game, bad servers


----------



## DOOOLY

Unparking the cpu really gave me a boost, i wonder if this would work in BF3 but really its too late.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Finally got Shadowplay working for BF4. For those who can't get it working, try this:

-turn off Shadowplay
-enter a game in BF4
-alt+tab out of BF4
-switch on Shadowplay
-exit BF4
-enter a game

That got it working for me. Decided to test it out and once again, zero performance hits. Ultra with 0xAA:


----------



## 8-Ball

This game is officially called: BUGFIELD 4


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Finally got Shadowplay working for BF4. For those who can't get it working, try this:
> 
> -turn off Shadowplay
> -enter a game in BF4
> -alt+tab out of BF4
> -switch on Shadowplay
> -exit BF4
> -enter a game
> 
> That got it working for me. Decided to test it out and once again, zero performance hits. Ultra with 0xAA:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


should be glorious on titan w/ it's double buffer then... Too bad it requires running GeForce Experience.


----------



## Mas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> Occasionally I've had the ingame UI markers obscure/block enemies if they happen to be standing between me and a distant objective, has anyone else had this? There is a lot of UI clutter in a typical 64player scenario marking all the flags, friendlies, spotted vehicles, squads, etc.
> 
> Which begs the question why the hell markers show up in FRONT of enemies (and enemy vehicles) instead of being BEHIND


Yeah this happens to me all the time, extremely annoying.


----------



## calavera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8-Ball*
> 
> This game is officially called: BUGFIELD 4


STUTTERFIELD seems more appropriate in most cases.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> STUTTERFIELD seems more appropriate in most cases.


Mostly from W7 issues though, someday people will see that M$ only really cares about the newest OS and being on W7 will only hurt them more

There was even a review that came out today comparing cards on BF4 and W7 vs W8 and they had way smoother performance with W8


----------



## EpicPie

Has anyone else been encountering hackers in the game?

I've been getting shot through walls from far distances. :/


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Has anyone else been encountering hackers in the game?
> 
> I've been getting shot through walls from far distances. :/


It's the same as BF3 so I'd expect there to be hackers early on.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Has anyone else been encountering hackers in the game?
> 
> I've been getting shot through walls from far distances. :/


South African servers really don't have that many.

I played BF3 from April 2012 up until the release of BF4 and ran into maybe 10 hackers in total.

Haven't seen any in BF4 yet.


----------



## CalinTM

Why afterburner OSD doesn't work on 64-bit applications ??? Do you think they will make it to work ?


----------



## DiceAir

I'm having issue with crossfire. I'm on 1440p @ 96Hz and 2x R9-280x @ 1100mhz core and 1500mhz memory but either my Vsync is locked on 100FPS and also my game doesn't feel smooth. BTW I moved from 570sli to AMD R9280x Crossfire and my psu is enough.


----------



## The-racer

Finally an evening with no problems








One obliteration match wich took 78 minutes to complete on railway.
Everybody was plaing the objective , and that is what the game is about









Memorable match!
Made some friends in the squad , awesome players around!
We lost though , we were al glad the match was over









Unparking of the cores did a hell of a job , no more stuttering or rubberbanding.


----------



## ihatelolcats

every time i join a match i get two huge lag spikes like packet loss, about 5 seconds and then 30 seconds from joining. thought this was just a beta problem but apparently not


----------



## CalinTM

^ No worry, windows 8.1 preview had some problems and final release of windows 8.1 has the same problems as the preview, they didn't worked at nothing. Why a game developer work something after the beta ended ? Wait 6 months then we play BF4 proper.

After 6 months i think due to drivers released and patches about 10fps will be increased in the game for everyone, now its just in beta stange both the game in performance and gameplay and the drivers too.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Anyone tried commander mode? It's a love/hate thing for me. It's awesome when squad leaders request scans/orders/ammo drops etc but it can be extremely tedious when no one follows orders or requests anything.

So far, my favourite gun and class is Assault with the AEK-971. Loving Zavod 311 and Flood Zone. Closing in on level 26


----------



## Forceman

Ugh, why does it count the win/loss even if you never deploy into the game? Went into 5 straight servers, and each one of them had at least a 5 person difference in team numbers (on 32 player servers). So I quit out and look for a better server, and bang, 5 losses on the battle report. So idiotic.


----------



## dmasteR

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/397623598132146176/191641629/

Games getting too easy after learning the angles on every map. :]


----------



## mr. biggums

has battlelog gone down for anyone else?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> has battlelog gone down for anyone else?


Yes, battlelog is currently down. Was up for me, 10 mins ago....


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Yes, battlelog is currently down. Was up for me, 10 mins ago....


Was just about to ask if it was down since I got booted from a server and can't log back in. Not even on battlelog on my phone.


----------



## Mr Nightman

SKS and Airburst, soo good


----------



## lynxxyarly

Came here to see if anyone else was having trouble on battlelog. Good to know it's on their end. Dota 2 time I guess


----------



## RexKobra

Unparking the cores has literally been a game changer. My fps were good, but now they're great. While my fps have increased about 10-15fps, the main thing is for the first time I did not crash. I'm talking 15 matches on servers of varying sizes and modes. I had two cores that were parked...


----------



## r4yne

Loving Battlefield 4. My favourite maps are siege, resort and dam. Never thought I would be a chopper whore but in this game I am. Almost got all unlocks for attack heli, everything is unlocked for scout.


----------



## Trys0meM0re

Anyone else gets flickering where water is present? it sorta looks like the killcam flicker/screenflash it occures random on the maps Paracel Storm, and the flood map,
( this happens in2way,3way and 4 way crossfire only ) Single card no problems Running latest Beta drivers,

EDIT
(4 sapphire reference 7970's) this occures @ stock clocks aswell overclocked,
All other games are fine.


----------



## VindalooJim

What's the verdict then- should I buy now or should I wait for further patches...

I have plenty of other games to tide me over in the meantime.


----------



## banging34hzs

game is down for a patch to those who dont have it.


----------



## Lisjak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Has anyone else been encountering hackers in the game?
> 
> I've been getting shot through walls from far distances. :/


Those are not hackers, it's just horrible net code. I had that happen too when one guy shot me trough a house about 3 sec after I took cover behind it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> What's the verdict then- should I buy now or should I wait for further patches...
> 
> I have plenty of other games to tide me over in the meantime.


My opinion is you should wait for them to fix the game or else you might end up disappointed.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> My opinion is you should wait for them to fix the game or else you might end up disappointed.


I had that feeling. I don't even know why I bothered asking actually, silly quesstion TBH. 99% of games these days are released broken/unplayable.







(Rome 2/CA/SEGA- I'm especially looking at you!)


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Ok has anyone else experienced bad points at the end of a match? You'll end a match, then itll go into the cinematic awards and points, it will display how many points you got, then it'll end and go to the main ending page, you click on your progress and walla, you seriously received about half of what you actually just saw in the cinematic ending with all your awards... same thing on battlelog, half the points. So either the cinematic thing is wrong that shows your score and points, or something is seriously not adding right... I've leveled up twice before on the cinematic score thing at the end of a match and it shows I go to a new rank. Close out of the game and walla, im actually not at that rank but like 5k points short...









Kinda frustrating, either the cinematic award ending is giving me too many points or I'm getting jipped out of alot of points...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I've seen people with 5k in game as commander then actually having 3k at the end. I was also curious as to why it happened. I haven't experienced any problems myself, always got the score I deserved. 5k is a lot of points to be missing!


----------



## Panzerfury

I cannot play Siege Of Shanghai apparently. Everytime i'm in that map my game freezes and the sound keep looping.

I played a pretty long obliteration last night with no problems (not Siege of Shanghai).
I wonder if it's my OC. My OC is stable in everything else, so it's really confusing


----------



## Amhro

Well, back to air! My first video in BF4


----------



## Aparition

Yes lower your overclock. Try just the gpu first then the cpu.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panzerfury*
> 
> I cannot play Siege Of Shanghai apparently. Everytime i'm in that map my game freezes and the sound keep looping.
> 
> I played a pretty long obliteration last night with no problems (not Siege of Shanghai).
> I wonder if it's my OC. My OC is stable in everything else, so it's really confusing


The game crashes if the building is destroyed. Is this happening in every game?


----------



## Panzerfury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> The game crashes if the building is destroyed. Is this happening in every game?


It crashes a few seconds after i join the map. Regardless of whats happening


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Well, back to air! My first video in BF4


wow looking very nice!
Would you agree with me to say the FLYING ZONES are extremely small in BF4? Seeing as you're an experienced jet pilot.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> wow looking very nice!
> Would you agree with me to say the FLYING ZONES are extremely small in BF4? Seeing as you're an experienced jet pilot.


Oh god, flying zones are horrible, except paracel storm, you can fly 2,5km to every direction from the middle.
It's not worth to fly on other maps than paracel, golmud and lancang dam. Even last 2 of these have very small flying zone, but at least map is big.
Dawnbreaker is pure joke, like.. really dice? Did they even fly on that map?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Well, back to air! My first video in BF4


What is the TV screen it sometimes zooms to after you make a hit?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Oh god, flying zones are horrible, except paracel storm, you can fly 2,5km to every direction from the middle.
> It's not worth to fly on other maps than paracel, golmud and lancang dam. Even last 2 of these have very small flying zone, but at least map is big.
> Dawnbreaker is pure joke, like.. really dice? Did they even fly on that map?


Exactly my thoughts. Glad I can safely say a non-noob pilot thinks the same as I do.
Dawnbreaker is an absolute joke - fly and do a turn - oh back in the dead zone!

As for parcel -> agreed that was the only map, personally that I felt comfortable flying in. I see all your gameplay was parcel wise - and most of your kills were on boats. That's exactly what I was doing (just not as good as you) on parcel.
Parcel is my favourite map, except when playing as commander.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> What is the TV screen it sometimes zooms to after you make a hit?


I was wondering the same thing.
My guess was it is a "bomb" type thing. Unlike the locking to ground missle


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> What is the TV screen it sometimes zooms to after you make a hit?


When I change from my main cannon to bombs, it's the view you get, so you can aim properly at ground targets.
Too bad there is no different view


----------



## PF85

How do you take screenshots in this game?


----------



## The-racer

Really nice video Amhro!
Impressed!

What capture software are you using?
And howmutch FPS loss will this result in?


----------



## Amhro

Thanks, using fraps.
FPS loss is about 10-20, in jets it is no problem since you get much more fps in the sky than on foot.


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> Really nice video Amhro!
> Impressed!
> 
> What capture software are you using?
> And howmutch FPS loss will this result in?


I believe he said he used shadowplay to capture, and I believe shadowplay captures at 60fps.

Also, I just heard that you no longer loose your clip every time you reload in regular mode? I thought that was a great balancing feature. I've moved to HC the last few days so apparently it was a bug in regular mode, but I honestly thought it was a regular change and that it was a pretty bold move for dice in the right direction. Maybe we will see it come back to regular mode?


----------



## keikei

Amhro: What would you say are the improvements and back steps (if any) in jets from BF3 to BF4? Some good flying you posted there!







Oh, you got a subscriber Sir.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> I believe he said he used shadowplay to capture, and I believe shadowplay captures at 60fps.
> 
> Also, I just heard that you no longer loose your clip every time you reload in regular mode? I thought that was a great balancing feature. I've moved to HC the last few days so apparently it was a bug in regular mode, but I honestly thought it was a regular change and that it was a pretty bold move for dice in the right direction. Maybe we will see it come back to regular mode?


You can't use shadowplay on AMD








I use shadowplay myself and doubt I'll ever use fraps ever again.


----------



## Panzerfury

I just lowered my OC to 4,5 GHz with my 2500k, and now I was able to play Siege of Shanghai until the building collapsed. I played two rounds of that metro 2.0 map with no problems.


----------



## Kerian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panzerfury*
> 
> I just lowered my OC to 4,5 GHz with my 2500k, and now I was able to play Siege of Shanghai until the building collapsed. I played two rounds of that metro 2.0 map with no problems.


My game crashes as soons as the building collapses in Shangai....
I tried several times to stare at the building, doing nothing else (hard to find a safe spot though...) and it was reproductible...

My fix : I avoid that map.
So far I'm enjoying the game a lot and I wish DICE/EA fixes that levolution on Shangai map !

Not to mention, I run stock (CPU, GPU and RAM) so that is not an OC issue ...


----------



## Panzerfury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kerian*
> 
> My game crashes as soons as the building collapses in Shangai....
> I tried several times to stare at the building, doing nothing else (hard to find a safe spot though...) and it was reproductible...
> 
> My fix : I avoid that map.
> So far I'm enjoying the game a lot and I wish DICE/EA fixes that levolution on Shangai map !
> 
> Not to mention, I run stock (CPU, GPU and RAM) so that is not an OC issue ...


Hmm. My OC might not have been 100% stable at 4,7 GHz, because i was crashing at any point in shanghai with it at 4,7. But at 4,5 i was able to play until the building collapsed.
But nice to know that it's not my computer


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Amhro: What would you say are the improvements and back steps (if any) in jets from BF3 to BF4? Some good flying you posted there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you got a subscriber Sir.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Attack jets are pretty much the same as they were in BF3, a little lower turning radius, but not a big deal, good thing they added bombs.
Stealth jets are joke, they are meant to be air-to-air, however their (first) cannon does nearly no damage to helicopters, and very small damage to jets. Well, it's still not as bad as turning speeds.
They are horribly low, it's nearly impossible to dogfight, since every few seconds you will lose enemy jets because of these short and fast turns.
Not even talking about balance between these three jets, i bet dice have no idea what they did.

Anyway, cockpit view is improved, higher fov helped a little bit, althought HUD is smaller and speed/height is harder to see, especially when you are in a dogfight and need to check the speed quickly.
3rd person view is horrible, they moved camera closer to jet, which also helps runing the dogfight

Big improvement is design of jets, they are really beautiful, plus with camos, it's really nice to watch them








Hopefully dice will fix all the issues in one or two patches.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Amhro: What would you say are the improvements and back steps (if any) in jets from BF3 to BF4? Some good flying you posted there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you got a subscriber Sir.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm a terrible jet pilot. but I do enjoy flying. I don't like the 3rd person view in BF4. It's too close to the jet - you can't see anything around the jet anymore.

Also, I can't get my brake to bind. I've tried multiple keys with no luck.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Attack jets are pretty much the same as they were in BF3, a little lower turning radius, but not a big deal, good thing they added bombs.
> Stealth jets are joke, they are meant to be air-to-air, however their (first) cannon does nearly no damage to helicopters, and very small damage to jets. Well, it's still not as bad as turning speeds.
> They are horribly low, it's nearly impossible to dogfight, since every few seconds you will lose enemy jets because of these short and fast turns.
> Not even talking about balance between these three jets, i bet dice have no idea what they did.
> 
> Anyway, cockpit view is improved, higher fov helped a little bit, althought HUD is smaller and speed/height is harder to see, especially when you are in a dogfight and need to check the speed quickly.
> 3rd person view is horrible, they moved camera closer to jet, which also helps runing the dogfight
> 
> Big improvement is design of jets, they are really beautiful, plus with camos, it's really nice to watch them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully dice will fix all the issues in one or two patches.


Just from your vid, the sky and horizon looks far improved compared to BF3. I wonder if there are any maps for flight practice yet? I'll check it out today.


----------



## EpicPie

Found an animation loop in campaign.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Just from your vid, the sky and horizon looks far improved compared to BF3. I wonder if there are any maps for flight practice yet? I'll check it out today.


Yeah, test range.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/playnow/PC/training-ground/


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Yeah, test range.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/playnow/PC/training-ground/


Sweet. Thank you.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Attack jets are pretty much the same as they were in BF3, a little lower turning radius, but not a big deal, good thing they added bombs.
> Stealth jets are joke, they are meant to be air-to-air, however their (first) cannon does nearly no damage to helicopters, and very small damage to jets. Well, it's still not as bad as turning speeds.
> They are horribly low, it's nearly impossible to dogfight, since every few seconds you will lose enemy jets because of these short and fast turns.
> Not even talking about balance between these three jets, i bet dice have no idea what they did.
> 
> Anyway, cockpit view is improved, higher fov helped a little bit, althought HUD is smaller and speed/height is harder to see, especially when you are in a dogfight and need to check the speed quickly.
> 3rd person view is horrible, they moved camera closer to jet, which also helps runing the dogfight
> 
> Big improvement is design of jets, they are really beautiful, plus with camos, it's really nice to watch them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully dice will fix all the issues in one or two patches.


OMG YES - tell me about it!
Those bloody 1v1 jets are UTTERLY USELESS.
I thought they were stealth bombers, with their stupidly low turning speed and rubbish cannons lol.


----------



## meloj17

Anyone experiencing a brightness glitch? For instance, when I save a certain brightness, it resets itself to default after every round. It's funny because it still shows the amount of brightness I input in menu, but not ingame. Thoughts?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

OMG I laughed so hard at this:


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> OMG I laughed so hard at this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Lmao


----------



## 856Media

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Finally got Shadowplay working for BF4. For those who can't get it working, try this:
> 
> -turn off Shadowplay
> -enter a game in BF4
> -alt+tab out of BF4
> -switch on Shadowplay
> -exit BF4
> -enter a game
> 
> That got it working for me. Decided to test it out and once again, zero performance hits. Ultra with 0xAA:


Turn down your network smoothing.. you seem to be missing some hit reg. - also tap fire the AEK, that gun has some pretty wild recoil at full auto fire.

looks really good!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> South African servers really don't have that many.
> 
> I played BF3 from April 2012 up until the release of BF4 and ran into maybe 10 hackers in total.
> 
> Haven't seen any in BF4 yet.


you can actually buy programs, most of these people are not the ones actually programming the hacks. They are simply paying a fee to use the software. I will not provide where to get them, but many people already know.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *856Media*
> 
> Turn down your network smoothing.. you seem to be missing some hit reg. -
> 
> looks really good!


Never tried messing with my network smoothing before I'll give it a shot.

And thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> you can actually buy programs, most of these people are not the ones actually programming the hacks. They are simply paying a fee to use the software. I will not provide where to get them, but many people already know.


Yeah I've seen them before. Just don't run into these hacks on my local servers.


----------



## Sadmoto

I just wanted to see if you can see a difference in my 1080p before and after balmers amazing advice!
Before my text was very pixalted and almost blocky looking, something you'd see in an old arcade game where it looks like the letters are made with legos.

Before. Edit: you have to click the pictures to see the difference, some of it almost looks bold to me?


and after with 112% DPI


The difference in games is even bigger, I noticed that it was clear as soon as I hit the loading screen going into bf4, even that was darker pre-fix.









I just started to get stuttering last night when I noticed going almost up to 2200vram, knocking my settings down to high from Ultra 4x MSAA.









I don't think i'll be able to just auto max settings in games anymore, it was different playing in 1360x768, every game I've played since I got my 7870XT I would max the settings and then work my way down if I needed the frames, but with 1080p I might have to work my way up.


----------



## Ghost12

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I just wanted to see if you can see a difference in my 1080p before and after balmers amazing advice!
> Before my text was very pixalted and almost blocky looking, something you'd see in an old arcade game where it looks like the letters are made with legos.
> 
> Before. Edit: you have to click the pictures to see the difference, some of it almost looks bold to me?
> 
> 
> and after with 112% DPI
> 
> 
> The difference in games is even bigger, I noticed that it was clear as soon as I hit the loading screen going into bf4, even that was darker pre-fix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just started to get stuttering last night when I noticed going almost up to 2200vram, knocking my settings down to high from Ultra 4x MSAA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think i'll be able to just auto max settings in games anymore, it was different playing in 1360x768, every game I've played since I got my 7870XT I would max the settings and then work my way down if I needed the frames, but with 1080p I might have to work my way up.


7870xt will be fine depending on the frames you need, I play @1440p on medium preset with 1 7870 and never drop below 60 so you will be [email protected] Upgrade time next week for me though.


----------



## MME1122

Getting my fair share of crashes and server disconnects today =/


----------



## stn0092

I suspect this has already been asked, but is there a 64-bit alternative to MSI Afterburner for AMD cards?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I just wanted to see if you can see a difference in my 1080p before and after balmers amazing advice!
> Before my text was very pixalted and almost blocky looking, something you'd see in an old arcade game where it looks like the letters are made with legos.
> 
> Before. Edit: you have to click the pictures to see the difference, some of it almost looks bold to me?
> 
> 
> and after with 112% DPI
> 
> 
> The difference in games is even bigger, I noticed that it was clear as soon as I hit the loading screen going into bf4, even that was darker pre-fix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just started to get stuttering last night when I noticed going almost up to 2200vram, knocking my settings down to high from Ultra 4x MSAA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think i'll be able to just auto max settings in games anymore, it was different playing in 1360x768, every game I've played since I got my 7870XT I would max the settings and then work my way down if I needed the frames, but with 1080p I might have to work my way up.


What was the advice given? Link the post







?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stn0092*
> 
> I suspect this has already been asked, but is there a 64-bit alternative to MSI Afterburner for AMD cards?


playclaw from memory that's been linked here


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stn0092*
> 
> I suspect this has already been asked, but is there a 64-bit alternative to MSI Afterburner for AMD cards?


Playclaw


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> What was the advice given? Link the post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


he linked me this http://www.avsforum.com/t/1110472/samsung-lnxxa650-gamers-input-lag-thread
which talks about samsung tv's and he told me about changing the names of the ports on my tv, I guess giving my HDMI port the name "PC" gave it different "hidden" settings which made my screen clear
do you notice the difference in the pictures? Its a worlds difference when your sitting about 2-3ft away from a 32"


----------



## connectwise

When you're in the blackhawk mini gun, the chopper turns, it's normal to see the screen stutter regularly right? It happened to me during bc2, my last battlefield game, and it's happening now. Otherwise it'll seem normal smooth when flying or in 4th or other seats.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> When you're in the blackhawk mini gun, the chopper turns, it's normal to see the screen stutter regularly right? It happened to me during bc2, my last battlefield game, and it's happening now. Otherwise it'll seem normal smooth when flying or in 4th or other seats.


have you played with network smoothing at all? it may solve your problem either lowering or raising it.
I get stuttering when in a gunner seat from time to time, but raising the network smoothing helped quite a bit for me, I still get stutters but not as often.


----------



## iARDAs

I had a BEAUTIFUL server crash. It was so beautiful that I almost cried. So emotional.

Had one of my best runs and BADA BOOOM. Gone.


----------



## Panzerfury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I had a BEAUTIFUL server crash. It was so beautiful that I almost cried. So emotional.
> 
> Had one of my best runs and BADA BOOOM. Gone.


I know how it feels.
Yesterday i was doing pretty nice in an obliteration. I made two headshot, one above 400m and another above 600. But because the game was so long an admin decided to make a new round. I lost all of my progress :S


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> OMG I laughed so hard at this:


Totally just made my day, rep. But in reality, those cards beat out nvidia on performance per $$$... With water cooling these r9 cards are beasts!


----------



## amd655

Yup, R9 290 FTW.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I had a BEAUTIFUL server crash. It was so beautiful that I almost cried. So emotional.
> 
> Had one of my best runs and BADA BOOOM. Gone.


Thats the only time it crashes for me!








We know your pain. It happened to me on a game of oblit, we were getting demolished on paracel storm by their attack boat he went like 60+/5, they had us down to one objective they had all 3, they plant on our last, we manage to disarm, steal their attack boat, then blow up 2 of their objectives. we tied the game and as we pick up the bomb, run it to their last, not even 100M away, bam crash.









almost as bad as this.


----------



## Sheyster

Until all the crashing is resolved, I'm mostly playing short Domination matches. Tired of losing XP...









I will say that the crashing does seem a bit better this week as opposed to launch last week.


----------



## iPDrop

If you guys having trouble seeing enemies or anything you might want to try these custom graphics settings.


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> OMG I laughed so hard at this:


Damn those cards run really HOT!!!! hahaha!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kerian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Panzerfury*
> 
> I just lowered my OC to 4,5 GHz with my 2500k, and now I was able to play Siege of Shanghai until the building collapsed. I played two rounds of that metro 2.0 map with no problems.
> 
> 
> 
> My game crashes as soons as the building collapses in Shangai....
> I tried several times to stare at the building, doing nothing else (hard to find a safe spot though...) and it was reproductible...
> 
> My fix : I avoid that map.
> So far I'm enjoying the game a lot and I wish DICE/EA fixes that levolution on Shangai map !
> 
> Not to mention, I run stock (CPU, GPU and RAM) so that is not an OC issue ...
Click to expand...

its the server kicking you i think. unless you get a stopped working message?


----------



## Tippy

Anyone getting low framerates but also low CPU/GPU usage? My CPU doesn't go above 70% on all cores and GPU floats around ~50-70% at High settings, but regardless of settings I get dips down to ~45-50fps which feels AWFUL to play at (120hz gamer). Using 331.65 drivers, already used core unparking utility.

Wondering what is holding the game back


----------



## Trys0meM0re

PLease if some crossfire guys are seing this, :
Quote:


> Anyone else gets flickering where water is present? it sorta looks like the killcam flicker/screenflash it occures random on the maps Paracel Storm, and the flood map,
> ( this happens in2way,3way and 4 way crossfire only ) Single card no problems Running latest Beta drivers,
> 
> EDIT
> (4 sapphire reference 7970's) this occures @ stock clocks aswell overclocked,
> All other games are fine.
> Edited by jayless - Today at 9:37 am View History


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayless*
> 
> PLease if some crossfire guys are seing this, :


All i see is 4 GPU's, you could maybe tell us what CPU?
What res?
Settings?
Drivers?


----------



## Sadmoto

So for some reason starting today Im getting CTD, battlefield has stopped working on every second game Im about to go into
I play one, loading screen into next , then crash, rinse and repeat about 10 times today









I also recently just "unparked" my cores and it took away a majority of the stuttering I had, I still get some but you can distinctly see the CPU usage drop then, and both crashing and cpu usage dropping happened pre-unparking.

My game is overall smoother running at 1080p everything ultra, no AA 90FoV, 100% res scale my lowest I've seen after parking was 29fps while in the gunner seat of a transport spraying on flood zone CQL 64p, filled server 2x commanders and 2x spectators, and there more then one explosion on my screen, before I dipping closer to 20 fps sometimes on the same map.

This also made my OC unstable and had to add a little more voltage, then back to normal with IMO smoother performance.
I also OC'd my GPU to 1180 and its still running fine, haven't seen a single artifact.

With no AA my highest vram is 2037, talk about cutting it close since its 2048mb







, I'm debating putting post AA and decorations down to high and see if it gives me room for 2x msaa, for me there is a bigger difference from no AA to 2x msaa then there is from 2x to 4x.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I had a BEAUTIFUL server crash. It was so beautiful that I almost cried. So emotional.
> 
> Had one of my best runs and BADA BOOOM. Gone.




I've only been playing since last night...but I haven't had any server crashes yet.
Doesn't mean I have a lot of confidence though, from what all my buddies have been experiencing and what everyone has been posting about in here....but fingers crossed.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> I've only been playing since last night...but I haven't had any server crashes yet.
> Doesn't mean I have a lot of confidence though, from what all my buddies have been experiencing and what everyone has been posting about in here....but fingers crossed.


Yeah Bro, considering how crucial it is to level up early in the game, i'm only looking for very short rounds. If the server crashes, i'm not that upset about it. Anyone get the AEK yet? Thats going to be my go-to-gun.


----------



## 7stars

here's my issue with cutscenes in single player
as you can see CPU has spikes, goes even to 100% usage for seconds...then comes back to normal but the scene continues to lag
really weird for a prerendered scene, no one else has this problem? maybe related to AMD FX Cpu?
gameplay doesn't suffer about this on any condition...always smooth and over 100+ fps, sometimes can reach 200...
no other video or audio problem with games or movies etc.
also tried to download the mega codec pack, and activated other sound cards, built-in or external... no change


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> So for some reason starting today Im getting CTD, battlefield has stopped working on every second game Im about to go into
> I play one, loading screen into next , then crash, rinse and repeat about 10 times today


46.34% quits. It literally crashes every second game. Campaign crashes as well. Feels like an alpha.


----------



## Aparition

I've noticed jerky like frames in the cutscenes. Dunno what it could be. They probably recorded at 30 or 25 fps to keep it consistent across different performance settings. Not a big deal.


----------



## djriful

This is one of the video I haven't seen until now.


----------



## tango bango

So what are some of the biggest bugs so far ?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> have you played with network smoothing at all? it may solve your problem either lowering or raising it.
> I get stuttering when in a gunner seat from time to time, but raising the network smoothing helped quite a bit for me, I still get stutters but not as often.


Is there any guide for network smoothing? Like, what higher or lower values actually do? Or is it just trial and error? It feels like I'm really getting screwed on shots - I'll have a face to face encounter, blast the guy at full auto, die, and then the kill-cam shows him at full health still. Playing 60-90 ping servers, but most everyone else in them is in the same range, so I don't know what is going on.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7stars*
> 
> here's my issue with cutscenes in single player
> as you can see CPU has spikes, goes even to 100% usage for seconds...then comes back to normal but the scene continues to lag
> really weird for a prerendered scene, no one else has this problem? maybe related to AMD FX Cpu?
> gameplay doesn't suffer about this on any condition...always smooth and over 100+ fps, sometimes can reach 200...
> no other video or audio problem with games or movies etc.
> also tried to download the mega codec pack, and activated other sound cards, built-in or external... no change


How are you using MSI afterburner?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Is there any guide for network smoothing? Like, what higher or lower values actually do? Or is it just trial and error? It feels like I'm really getting screwed on shots - I'll have a face to face encounter, blast the guy at full auto, die, and then the kill-cam shows him at full health still. Playing 60-90 ping servers, but most everyone else in them is in the same range, so I don't know what is going on.


32 bit .EXE
Right click BF4 in Origin, select the x86 exe.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 32 bit .EXE
> Right click BF4 in Origin, select the x86 exe.


I assume this reply is to my post.

I've tried that. Origin throws up an error when I try this.


----------



## 7stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> How are you using MSI afterburner?


not Afterburner... that's PlayClaw 5, latest build with 64bit support


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7stars*
> 
> not Afterburner... that's PlayClaw 5, latest build with 64bit support


Ok thanks. I'm going to have to install this.

Is it free?

Is it easy to set up?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7stars*
> 
> here's my issue with cutscenes in single player
> as you can see CPU has spikes, goes even to 100% usage for seconds...then comes back to normal but the scene continues to lag
> really weird for a prerendered scene, no one else has this problem? maybe related to AMD FX Cpu?
> gameplay doesn't suffer about this on any condition...always smooth and over 100+ fps, sometimes can reach 200...
> no other video or audio problem with games or movies etc.
> also tried to download the mega codec pack, and activated other sound cards, built-in or external... no change
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Mine was doing that too, was annoying as hell. last night I un-parked my cores (3 were parked) and the cut scene lag went away.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> I've only been playing since last night...but I haven't had any server crashes yet.
> Doesn't mean I have a lot of confidence though, from what all my buddies have been experiencing and what everyone has been posting about in here....but fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Bro, considering how crucial it is to level up early in the game, i'm only looking for very short rounds. If the server crashes, i'm not that upset about it. Anyone get the AEK yet? Thats going to be my go-to-gun.
Click to expand...

just unlocked aek yesterday. its good for hardcore but too weak for regular imo. 3 round burst makes the recoil tolerable


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Some more footage by me, this time it's me shootin kids down with an RPG. Enjoy!


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Is there any guide for network smoothing? Like, what higher or lower values actually do? Or is it just trial and error? It feels like I'm really getting screwed on shots - I'll have a face to face encounter, blast the guy at full auto, die, and then the kill-cam shows him at full health still. Playing 60-90 ping servers, but most everyone else in them is in the same range, so I don't know what is going on.


I've only read other posts about it but from that... 0 is no smoothing, so whatever the data says is what you see. This can lead to players jumping around as packets never arrive in perfect order. Should give the lowest latency but because of players being exactly where the data says they are per update graphically may not be great.
The other end, the highest or 100 introduces a network delay to allow more packets to be received and processed before updating other players positions. This will give the best graphical appearance as there should be no jumping and everything should be very smooth.

I had mine set on 80 before I had read any of that information. I didn't experience any problems shooting people in the face and winning gun fights. I had between 50-60 ping most of the time.
I'm going to try 20 or 40. I think 0 (all the way left) won't be very good as it will be hard to track players if they are jumping around, the server is lagged a bit.

I'm not sure how client side hit detection impacts this setting either, if setting it at 0 or 100 makes any difference if the server is fresh and you have 50 ping.


----------



## pastuch

Least stable Battlefield launch ever.

Been playing since 1942. My clan had 10 guys playing together for 3 hours last night. Every one of us crashed a minimum of twice. I crashed 7 times. Nvidia, Amd, windows 7, windows 8, crossfire, sli: everyone crashed.

In Beta my machine was rock solid. Since Beta I upgraded to Windows 8.1.

Now I crash with looping sound and I have to kill the game through task manager.

Tried the following:

Removed Antivirus (Avast isn't 8.1 certified)
Repair installed bf4.
Reinstalled Punkbuster
Reinstalled latest Nvidia beta driver
Removed custom resolutions in Nvidia control panel (Helped some of the crashing)

Windows 8.1
I5-2500k @4.4
8gb ram
Reference GTX 670
corsair 750

Dice is driving me crazy.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Just found out the best CPU test ever. Dawnbraker - 64 men rush.On 4,3ghz ,my cpu is pushing me card merely to 70% while the CPU is @ 100% all the time,not even 99% for a second. Tried my 4.7ghz 12 hour prime stable,20 runs of ibt stable and it's giving me whea-errors in BF4.I think this game is bugged that it gives errors,no way it's harder on the cpu than prime.


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> just unlocked aek yesterday. its good for hardcore but too weak for regular imo. 3 round burst makes the recoil tolerable


For AEK it's almost essential to use muzzle brake + angled foregrip, even then the recoil is difficult to control on full-auto. But I'm alright with that considering this thing blasts at 900rpm and destroys in close-medium range.


----------



## 7stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> Ok thanks. I'm going to have to install this.
> 
> Is it free?
> 
> Is it easy to set up?


it's free & easy but the free version holds a watermark on the recorded video...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Mine was doing that too, was annoying as hell. last night I un-parked my cores (3 were parked) and the cut scene lag went away.


my cores are already unparked...


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pastuch*
> 
> Least stable Battlefield launch ever.
> 
> Been playing since 1942. My clan had 10 guys playing together for 3 hours last night. Every one of us crashed a minimum of twice. I crashed 7 times. Nvidia, Amd, windows 7, windows 8, crossfire, sli: everyone crashed.
> 
> In Beta my machine was rock solid. Since Beta I upgraded to Windows 8.1.
> 
> Now I crash with looping sound and I have to kill the game through task manager.
> 
> Tried the following:
> 
> Removed Antivirus (Avast isn't 8.1 certified)
> Repair installed bf4.
> Reinstalled Punkbuster
> Reinstalled latest Nvidia beta driver
> Removed custom resolutions in Nvidia control panel (Helped some of the crashing)
> 
> Windows 8.1
> I5-2500k @4.4
> 8gb ram
> Reference GTX 670
> corsair 750
> 
> Dice is driving me crazy.


This is the kind of information that serves all well. I like the way you said the problems were more than a certain piece of hardware or software.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7stars*
> 
> my cores are already unparked...


hmmm dang. thought for sure that would help you.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Dawnbreaker map is a CPU hog.I don't know if the problem is related to me but my i5-3570k @ 4.7ghz isn't freaking enough to max my GPU on Rush 64 men.It stays around 86-92% ,that's crazy.I use Windows 8 Pro,maybe 8.1 will do the trick? I don't know,this game usually uses too much CPU,75-80% is the lowest so far,over 90% usually.


----------



## 428cobra

any got a fix for the sound loop crash


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *428cobra*
> 
> any got a fix for the sound loop crash


Normally that's just a crash. The sound looping is just a symptom of the crash itself. Tried reducing your overclock, if overclocked?


----------



## 428cobra

no nothing ovc yet lol


----------



## MME1122

Thoughts on unparking cores? I don't think I believe 20-40 fps increase...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkfIFP0g2xY


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayless*
> 
> PLease if some crossfire guys are seing this, :


I use to have this issue in Crysis 3, with NV. It's a driver issue, & as per usual is not going to affect everyone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MME1122*
> 
> Thoughts on unparking cores? I don't think I believe 20-40 fps increase...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkfIFP0g2xY


It's a common topic that comes out @ the launch of a new game that runs poorly.

I never really understood this. Specially with my 3570k. Maybe it's never been an issue bceause i don't use ANY of the power saving stuff, states, step.


----------



## axizor

So I just got a new i7 4700k (not overclocked yet) and my GPU usage in BF4 is still LOW (50-80% average). I have two 7970s running at decent overclocks. I checked my CPU usage and it's around 60%.

I unparked CPU cores and it didn't do anything (maybe even hurt performance.)

I can't stand seeing FPS dips in certain maps (Flood Zone near CN deploy for example) below 60 into the high 40s/50s.

Anyone with similar issues? My usage is fine in other 3D programs.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Is removing core parking available on i5's too?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor*
> 
> So I just got a new i7 4700k (not overclocked yet) and my GPU usage in BF4 is still LOW (50-80% average). I have two 7970s running at decent overclocks. I checked my CPU usage and it's around 60%.
> 
> I unparked CPU cores and it didn't do anything (maybe even hurt performance.)
> 
> I can't stand seeing FPS dips in certain maps (Flood Zone near CN deploy for example) below 60 into the high 40s/50s.
> 
> Anyone with similar issues? My usage is fine in other 3D programs.


A few things. OC the cpu and switch to win 8.1. Also either OC the ram or get faster ram. Update AMD drivers. That cpu usage is normal. Those dips are also normal, unfortunately.


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Is removing core parking available on i5's too?


Yes, but I really don't think it does much if you've already got your power plan set to High Performance. The minimum and maximum CPU states are already 100%. Unparking my i5's cores didn't do anything lol.


----------



## MME1122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I use to have this issue in Crysis 3, with NV. It's a driver issue, & as per usual is not going to affect everyone.
> It's a common topic that comes out @ the launch of a new game that runs poorly.
> 
> I never really understood this. Specially with my 3570k. Maybe it's never been an issue bceause i don't use ANY of the power saving stuff, states, step.


Same, I see the same utilization with parked and unparked. My framerate is fine with the very occsional dip to like..55 or so. Just enough for adaptive vsync to switch off lol. But no difference with unparking. I should probably turn vsync off to see.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Is removing core parking available on i5's too?


Yes, it's a windows thing so theoretically any CPU can be parked/unparked I believe.

On another topic, who got a veteran battlepack? I see on the bf forums there's issues with them being given out. But I think the only requirement is a past bf game right?


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7stars*
> 
> here's my issue with cutscenes in single player
> as you can see CPU has spikes, goes even to 100% usage for seconds...then comes back to normal but the scene continues to lag
> really weird for a prerendered scene, no one else has this problem? maybe related to AMD FX Cpu?
> gameplay doesn't suffer about this on any condition...always smooth and over 100+ fps, sometimes can reach 200...
> no other video or audio problem with games or movies etc.
> also tried to download the mega codec pack, and activated other sound cards, built-in or external... no change


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I've noticed jerky like frames in the cutscenes. Dunno what it could be. They probably recorded at 30 or 25 fps to keep it consistent across different performance settings. Not a big deal.


The game is loading the map while the scene is playing (if you hit Esc early in the scene to skip it, it will tell you in the corner that things are loading). This hasn't caused any stuttering for my system, but your CPU and hard drive are working in the background, so that might cause a hiccup sometimes.


----------



## Timu

It crashed on me again...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor*
> 
> So I just got a new i7 4700k (not overclocked yet) and my GPU usage in BF4 is still LOW (50-80% average). I have two 7970s running at decent overclocks. I checked my CPU usage and it's around 60%.
> 
> I unparked CPU cores and it didn't do anything (maybe even hurt performance.)
> 
> I can't stand seeing FPS dips in certain maps (Flood Zone near CN deploy for example) below 60 into the high 40s/50s.
> 
> Anyone with similar issues? My usage is fine in other 3D programs.


Upgrade to Win8 x64. There is significant minimum and maximum FPS improvement in BF4.


----------



## losttsol

Is this game different enough to be worth trying if you didn't like BF3 or is it about the same?


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *losttsol*
> 
> Is this game different enough to be worth trying if you didn't like BF3 or is it about the same?


If you look at small things on an individual basis, it is very different. If you look at big things on a grand scale, it's quite similar. So it's a bit of a trick question because the word "different" depends on perspective.

It's far easier if you just list-out exactly what you didn't like about BF3, and we'll be able to tell you if those things are still there (or improved) in BF4.


----------



## 7stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobuk*
> 
> The game is loading the map while the scene is playing (if you hit Esc early in the scene to skip it, it will tell you in the corner that things are loading). This hasn't caused any stuttering for my system, but your CPU and hard drive are working in the background, so that might cause a hiccup sometimes.


the hdd where the game is installed now... can read about 100MB/s so I doubt that's the problem...and no issue like that with other games or BF3...never
you all have inst. BF4 on SSD ?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *losttsol*
> 
> Is this game different enough to be worth trying if you didn't like BF3 or is it about the same?


If you hate BF3 skip it IMHO. Infantry gameplay is very similar overall.


----------



## K62-RIG

So family OCNers my problem is that I can't decide between BF4 or COD Ghosts?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K62-RIG*
> 
> So family OCNers my problem is that I can't decide between BF4 or COD Ghosts?


I think either one you'll have a blast, but IMO, BF4 has a steeper learning curve, but deeper gameplay. I dont know if i can play the new COD for 40+ hours, but i sure can play the alternative for 100+. Notice I didnt mention dem BF4 graphics.....


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K62-RIG*
> 
> So family OCNers my problem is that I can't decide between BF4 or COD Ghosts?


BF4, you will have more fun!!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I must say I'm playing at solid 60fps. Unparking the CPUs helped a little and that small amount gives me solid 60+ fps. Some round my average is 90fps. Ultra, 1080p, 90fov, 100% res scale. All the fuss about amd cards and better gpus pre release. All the marketing lol. My 660ti could have handled bf4 admirably too.

Oh and yes, on Windows win-7









Glad I put a smile on some faces with the video I shared before


----------



## Tiger S.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K62-RIG*
> 
> So family OCNers my problem is that I can't decide between BF4 or COD Ghosts?


BF4 for sure, just don't be a sniper


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiger S.*
> 
> BF4 for sure, just don't be a sniper


unless you can use a sniper. Quite liking the 20x scope myself. Going to nail every sniper to 500 kills then lose myself with the m249


----------



## Tippy

If there's one thing CoD Ghosts will easily beat BF4 on it's stability, playability and hardware compatibility. Granted that's purely because the game is _vastly_ simpler than BF4 from a programming and design perspective, but it's still a strong-point for the game.

BF4 is _incredibly_ ambitious absolutely brimming with moments, scenarios and situations that simply haven't been possible in any game before it (except maybe BF3). Unfortunately all that has come at a rather hefty cost of being borderline non-functional for a large percentage of the playerbase with the crashes, graphics/audio bugs, instability and framerate issues. I have faith in DICE that most of these issues will be ironed-out, but I don't know how long that could take. If it's sorted out in the next few days I'll be extremely happy, but if it drags on for several weeks (which I have a bad feeling that it might), then it will spell trouble.

One good thing (yes, good thing) is that DICE are backed by EA....despite EA's reputation of being soul-less greedy twats, they still need consumers to thrive on and BF4 is literally their "flagship" title right now. One benefit of BF4 being such a huge profit-reeling monster is that it's impossible for way EA+DICE to just abandon it or leave it in an unfinished state. They have no choice but to get it all fixed and fully functional because their entire reputations and consumer bases are on the line. Even SimCity was eventually fully fixed and functional.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Nope,COD Ghost has a lot problems at launch too. Not a great SLI support if any,40-ish fps on gtx 770 sli.They screwed it.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Nope,COD Ghost has a lot problems at launch too. Not a great SLI support if any,40-ish fps on gtx 770 sli.They screwed it.


Seems to do OK on my 670s in SLI, but the scaling isn't the best, hopefully that is improved. No major issues that make it unplayable though.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Seems to do OK on my 670s in SLI, but the scaling isn't the best, hopefully that is improved. No major issues that make it unplayable though.


Maybe it's a problem only for some .Same as bf4 then,some are lucky - some not.

P.S. How much of a difference core unparking does?With my sig rig,i get a minimum of 53-54fps and I want to up that to 60fps .Is it possible ? I've noticed my CPU is @ 100% pegged all the time though. (Ultra preset)


----------



## Hl86

I had to reduce my 2500k clock by 200mhz and my 670 sli by 150mhz on core.
Did you Guys have to reduce clocks as well?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Maybe it's a problem only for some .Same as bf4 then,some are lucky - some not.
> 
> P.S. How much of a difference core unparking does?With my sig rig,i get a minimum of 53-54fps and I want to up that to 60fps .Is it possible ? I've noticed my CPU is @ 100% pegged all the time though. (Ultra preset)


core parking shouldn't really affect quad cores, AFAIK. It's mainly tweaked by guys with hex core i7s, or i7s with HT on. Probably FX CPUs too.


----------



## Pittster

Core parking disabled made a big difference in BF3 for me.

Bf4 runs really good on my system and core parking is still disabled. HT core seemed to be affected by core parking.

It stopped stuttering I had in BF3.


----------



## 428cobra

it wont stop crashing for me all kinds of diffrent drivers still same crash crash


----------



## Tiger S.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> I had to reduce my 2500k clock by 200mhz and my 670 sli by 150mhz on core.
> Did you Guys have to reduce clocks as well?


Mine runs better stock, but with hyperthreading on.


----------



## Panzerfury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> I had to reduce my 2500k clock by 200mhz and my 670 sli by 150mhz on core.
> Did you Guys have to reduce clocks as well?


Reduced my CPU with 200 Mhz down to 4,5 Ghz. Haven't touched my GPUs, but they only run 1215Mhz /6800Mhz(effectivly).

I completed a lot of rounds with no problems. after some time it crashed with looping sound and freezing though (did more than 4 rounds before it happened).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> core parking shouldn't really affect quad cores, AFAIK. It's mainly tweaked by guys with hex core i7s, or i7s with HT on. Probably FX CPUs too.


#

Mainly HT.
My mum's i3 3225 had parked cores - unparked now


----------



## K62-RIG

Thanks everyone who replied to my dilemma. BF4 It is!


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panzerfury*
> 
> Reduced my CPU with 200 Mhz down to 4,5 Ghz. Haven't touched my GPUs, but they only run 1215Mhz /6800Mhz(effectivly).
> 
> I completed a lot of rounds with no problems. after some time it crashed with looping sound and freezing though (did more than 4 rounds before it happened).


What OS are you running, and also you're sticking to <32 player servers right?


----------



## Panzerfury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> What OS are you running, and also you're sticking to <32 player servers right?


Running Windows 8.1, and i play both conquest 64 player and rush 64/32. Sometime TDM 32/24


----------



## BradleyW

My FOV seems to be locked in SP. Any idea how to fix this? I tried setting the FOV to 90 but it does not do anything. FOV change only works in MP.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MME1122*
> 
> Same, I see the same utilization with parked and unparked. My framerate is fine with the very occsional dip to like..55 or so. Just enough for adaptive vsync to switch off lol. But no difference with unparking. I should probably turn vsync off to see.
> Yes, it's a windows thing so theoretically any CPU can be parked/unparked I believe.
> 
> On another topic, who got a veteran battlepack? I see on the bf forums there's issues with them being given out. But I think the only requirement is a past bf game right?


I ran that program, claimed my 4th core was parked...







I'm now getting over 9,000 more FPS.


----------



## dmasteR

Need some talented players to squad up! 500+ SPM!

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/user/dmasteRR/

Central, USA preferred!


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> My FOV seems to be locked in SP. Any idea how to fix this? I tried setting the FOV to 90 but it does not do anything. FOV change only works in MP.


Well the FOV slider does say it is for MP only.

afaik there is NO way to change the SP fov,and probably wont be unless DICE patch it.


----------



## dbxuau

Origin has a SERIOUS security hole that russian hackers found and use to gain access to your accounts! I woke up this morning to an email stating my 16 digit password with numbers has been changed. I was lucky enough to catch this before the attacker changed my account email. They bypassed Origin's 2 step verification and hardware locking, meaning they were able to load origin on their system without having an Origin Hardware ID Lock code. THIS IS TOTALLY OFF AND ORIGIN NEEDS TO COME CLEAN AND ADMIT THEY HAVE A PROBLEM. If you look at the forums, I am not the only one with this problem. These russians have backdoor access to EA client information and are stealing hundreds of accounts every day. BE CAREFUL.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbxuau*
> 
> Origin has a SERIOUS security hole that russian hackers found and use to gain access to your accounts! I woke up this morning to an email stating my 16 digit password with numbers has been changed. I was lucky enough to catch this before the attacker changed my account email. They bypassed Origin's 2 step verification and hardware locking, meaning they were able to load origin on their system without having an Origin Hardware ID Lock code. THIS IS TOTALLY OFF AND ORIGIN NEEDS TO COME CLEAN AND ADMIT THEY HAVE A PROBLEM. If you look at the forums, I am not the only one with this problem. These russians have backdoor access to EA client information and are stealing hundreds of accounts every day. BE CAREFUL..


wut


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> If there's one thing CoD Ghosts will easily beat BF4 on it's stability, playability and hardware compatibility. Granted that's purely because the game is _vastly_ simpler than BF4 from a programming and design perspective, but it's still a strong-point for the game.
> 
> BF4 is _incredibly_ ambitious absolutely brimming with moments, scenarios and situations that simply haven't been possible in any game before it (except maybe BF3). Unfortunately all that has come at a rather hefty cost of being borderline non-functional for a large percentage of the playerbase with the crashes, graphics/audio bugs, instability and framerate issues. I have faith in DICE that most of these issues will be ironed-out, but I don't know how long that could take. If it's sorted out in the next few days I'll be extremely happy, but if it drags on for several weeks (which I have a bad feeling that it might), then it will spell trouble.
> 
> One good thing (yes, good thing) is that DICE are backed by EA....despite EA's reputation of being soul-less greedy twats, they still need consumers to thrive on and BF4 is literally their "flagship" title right now. One benefit of BF4 being such a huge profit-reeling monster is that it's impossible for way EA+DICE to just abandon it or leave it in an unfinished state. They have no choice but to get it all fixed and fully functional because their entire reputations and consumer bases are on the line. Even SimCity was eventually fully fixed and functional.


From what I've been seeing Ghosts really isn't very good on PC. :\ It looks to have thrown away any progress made by Treyarch with Black Ops 2 as far delivering a decent PC version goes. It looks like it's gone back a step in everything aside from graphics.


----------



## Sadmoto

For whatever reason my computer feels to spite me, My bf4 and bf3 just got deleted OUT OF NOWHERE








That just pisses me off


----------



## dbxuau

No they are not deleted, you more than likely got hacked, and the hackers hide your games. Go to the top left of origin, and show "hidden games". They are there.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> For whatever reason my computer feels to spite me, My bf4 and bf3 just got deleted OUT OF NOWHERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That just pisses me off


haha! Make sure you check the right settings on origin.
Remember you can launch BF from the bblog. So go on bblog and try launching the game.


----------



## bevo

Does anyone feel like there's some aim assist going on? My PC had been down for about 6 months so this is the first mouse and keyboard shooting I've done in awhile, but it feels like once you get aimed on another player it helps hold it there. This is definitely though the easiest game I've ever played to aim on. I'm not by any means a great mouse player but I'm doing much, much better than I have in the passed on PC.


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Sigh, the game has become unlayable for me. Day 1, no issues, then slowly I am to the point where I can't play 5 minutes without game lockup.

Everything is stock, no overclocking software (obviously I am stock) running or enabled, no background applications.

i5 4670k, EVGA GTX 770 4GB FTW, 4x4GB 1600mhz ram no issues in anything but BF4.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> haha! Make sure you check the right settings on origin.
> Remember you can launch BF from the bblog. So go on bblog and try launching the game.


Yea i made sure all the right folders were selected, when I would try to open from the website it would tell me to install the game.

I went to my folders and my bf4 folder is 100mb


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bevo*
> 
> Does anyone feel like there's some aim assist going on? My PC had been down for about 6 months so this is the first mouse and keyboard shooting I've done in awhile, but it feels like once you get aimed on another player it helps hold it there. This is definitely though the easiest game I've ever played to aim on. I'm not by any means a great mouse player but I'm doing much, much better than I have in the passed on PC.


Not that I know of. Aiming feels ordinary to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnomepatrol*
> 
> Sigh, the game has become unlayable for me. Day 1, no issues, then slowly I am to the point where I can't play 5 minutes without game lockup.
> 
> Everything is stock, no overclocking software (obviously I am stock) running or enabled, no background applications.
> 
> i5 4670k, EVGA GTX 770 4GB FTW, 4x4GB 1600mhz ram no issues in anything but BF4.


By locking up do you mean it's freezing or is the game just crashing to desktop? Some of the issues are server side so it might have nothing to do with your computer if it's just crashing to desktop.

*Unrelated to the above posts*

One big frustration for me is that I'm not seeing a lot of Rush servers that are 32 players or less.







Rush is way too crowded with 64 players and just isn't that fun.


----------



## XKaan

Things have gotten much better over the past 3-4 days, but I STILL get random "bf4.exe has stopped working" etc.

I really hope they release another client side update before the weekend. I've updated all drivers, tried turning my overclock off, etc.

If they can sort it out soon then great, I'll be cool with it...


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Things have gotten much better over the past 3-4 days, but I STILL get random "bf4.exe has stopped working" etc.
> 
> I really hope they release another client side update before the weekend. I've updated all drivers, tried turning my overclock off, etc.
> 
> If they can sort it out soon then great, I'll be cool with it...


I wasn't aware that they had release a client-side update yet.. So far, I've only seen server-side patches.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Yea i made sure all the right folders were selected, when I would try to open from the website it would tell me to install the game.
> 
> I went to my folders and my bf4 folder is 100mb


man that sounds very odd. Maybe origin moved it somewhere else? Is it on your pc at all? Very weird. Almost like a system restore type thing


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I wasn't aware that they had release a client-side update yet.. So far, I've only seen server-side patches.


Day 1 they had a 600mb patch I believe? I could be wrong...


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Anyone else on a 3570K? I'm getting 100% CPU usage no matter what map I'm playing and I'm running at 4.8GHz. I feel like I shouldn't be getting a CPU bottleneck but I am.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Day 1 they had a 600mb patch I believe? I could be wrong...


yes there was a Day 1 patch


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Anyone else on a 3570K? I'm getting 100% CPU usage no matter what map I'm playing and I'm running at 4.8GHz. I feel like I shouldn't be getting a CPU bottleneck but I am.


I've got a 3570K, also getting very high CPU utilization. I don't know if it's quit 100%, but it's 90%+ I'd say.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

What os you running on?
Due to the lack of threads, unfortunately you're looking at around 60-100% CPU usage, especially if you're on Windows 8. Check my thread in my Sig


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> What os you running on?
> Due to the lack of threads, unfortunately you're looking at around 60-100% CPU usage, especially if you're on Windows 8. Check my thread in my Sig


Yeah, Windows 8. Nice thread, guess I shouldn't have gotten rid of the 3930k, lol.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbxuau*
> 
> No they are not deleted, you more than likely got hacked, and the hackers hide your games. Go to the top left of origin, and show "hidden games". They are there.


sounds like what happened when hacker's seized my rift account, then gained access to my system via it... some how.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Anyone else on a 3570K? I'm getting 100% CPU usage no matter what map I'm playing and I'm running at 4.8GHz. I feel like I shouldn't be getting a CPU bottleneck but I am.


2500K here. same story. 100% with BF4 at any clock. i'm guessing BF4 wants i7 at least.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> 2500K here. same story. 100% with BF4 at any clock. i'm guessing BF4 wants i7 at least.


Mmmhhhmmm...


----------



## sugarhell

My 5ghz 3770k just runs great with 7970 cf. I have already 40 hours and the game is great except the server crash.First time that i dont notice tearing or jitter in a game.

I have around 40-50% cpu usage across all my threads and almost 99% gpus usage all the time. 1080p downsampled to 1440p 140 fps+ all the time. No motion blur and fxaa off. 90 fov


----------



## Papermilk

Anyone tried battlefield 4 with a 7950 yet? I played the beta and was only getting like 20-30 fps even with new drivers :/. so far looks like battlefield is still having issues.


----------



## bluedevil

My i5 is just fine with my 7870, get about 64 FPS constant.







Me happy.


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> My FOV seems to be locked in SP. Any idea how to fix this? I tried setting the FOV to 90 but it does not do anything. FOV change only works in MP.


This is a known issue. There's no fix as of yet.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papermilk*
> 
> Anyone tried battlefield 4 with a 7950 yet? I played the beta and was only getting like 20-30 fps even with new drivers :/. so far looks like battlefield is still having issues.


i have a 7950 and Ultra i get between 45-60 depending on map and situation, but on high it never goes below 60 and its between 65-85 depending, this is with a fx8150
the card runs well, i just wish to have a better cpu. for minimun Frame rate.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> My FOV seems to be locked in SP. Any idea how to fix this? I tried setting the FOV to 90 but it does not do anything. FOV change only works in MP.


No way to change it in SP afaik. :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbxuau*
> 
> Origin has a SERIOUS security hole that russian hackers found and use to gain access to your accounts! I woke up this morning to an email stating my 16 digit password with numbers has been changed. I was lucky enough to catch this before the attacker changed my account email. They bypassed Origin's 2 step verification and hardware locking, meaning they were able to load origin on their system without having an Origin Hardware ID Lock code. THIS IS TOTALLY OFF AND ORIGIN NEEDS TO COME CLEAN AND ADMIT THEY HAVE A PROBLEM. If you look at the forums, I am not the only one with this problem. These russians have backdoor access to EA client information and are stealing hundreds of accounts every day. BE CAREFUL.


Sounds exactly like Uplay on a yearly basis....and this is why games should be on steam or this DRM needs to be scrapped since it frankly never worked ever. At least Steam fails to stop piracy but allows me to still play games and basically ignore the software. Of course, without compromising my personal information. I mean I trust my info on this forum more than I do some DRM software and every last piece of software on my system is legit.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Is removing core parking available on i5's too?


Yes. I did it a few days ago. I could tell a difference but not the extreme FPS gain I've seen some talk about. If you don't want to edit your registry manually you can use this:
http://www.coderbag.com/Programming-C/Disable-CPU-Core-Parking-Utility

It shows if and which cores are parked and unparks them with the click of a button. You can also park them again if you want to do that later for some reason. I think the majority of issues are all server-side and will be fixed over time. No game would run this horrible on pretty much every conceivable hardware configuration. It was like this in BF3 but not this bad. It will get better as they patch more and more.


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papermilk*
> 
> Anyone tried battlefield 4 with a 7950 yet? I played the beta and was only getting like 20-30 fps even with new drivers :/. so far looks like battlefield is still having issues.


I rarely dip into the 30s @ 1080p and 2x AA with a stock clocked 7870. Usually average 50-52. I have to keep my CPU above 4Ghz on high player maps though it seems or I'll hit 20s.

Should be fine with a 7950 even with 4x AA.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papermilk*
> 
> Anyone tried battlefield 4 with a 7950 yet? I played the beta and was only getting like 20-30 fps even with new drivers :/. so far looks like battlefield is still having issues.


on what settings...i never saw 30 fps in the beta on ultra no AA
i can do high with 4xAA and get 55+ fps, usually capped at 67


----------



## moocowman

People who want to change their FoV in single player, have you tried changing it from the settings file? It's how you had to do it in BF3 but that was also for multipalyer so I don't know if the edit would effect single-player as well.


----------



## Sadmoto

Well I think I've finally gotten my game to play smoothly

I unparked my cores, went back to stock clocks on CPU, the lowest fps I've seen so far was 32 on Hinan when the hotel fell down.

Hinan and flood zone seem to lag me the most

Right now my settings are all on high, 2x MSAA, 100% res scale, 90 FoV
and I use about 1500vram, I'm wondering which settings I could knock up to ultra and that wont effect my min fps.


----------



## Tippy

...I just fixed all my framerate and CPU/GPU usage issues. Call me stupid, but turns out Shadowplay was causing it...as soon as I closed GeForce Experience (from system tray) everything became smooth as pie.

CPU usage 80-95%+, GPU usage 90%+. Windows 7 64bit, nVidia 331.65 driver.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bevo*
> 
> Does anyone feel like there's some aim assist going on? My PC had been down for about 6 months so this is the first mouse and keyboard shooting I've done in awhile, but it feels like once you get aimed on another player it helps hold it there. This is definitely though the easiest game I've ever played to aim on. I'm not by any means a great mouse player but I'm doing much, much better than I have in the passed on PC.


I don't think there is any aim assisting but it probably has the same aiming mechanics as BF3, which was pretty simple compared to some other FPS titles. If the aiming was any harder you probably wouldn't have as many people playing the game.


----------



## The-racer

Finally decided to get playclaw 5 yesterday.

I-7 4770K @ stock speeds
Gigabyte 7970 Windforce OC edition @ stock speeds
12Gig ram (cheap Corsair sticks)

I'm getting around (depending on the map) 80 FPS solid or 100FPS solid (on Zavor for example).
My GPU load = 98-99%
CPU load = 40%

Playing on ultra without MSAA.

Is that decent?


----------



## syn17

If I get an i5 4570 with a 270x then will I be able to run BF4 multiplayer in 1080p on high with some ultra settings with 50+ frames?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Other than the odd server with lag, it seems to be running much smoother tonight. Might have been the patch that went out earlier today. I'm sure if thats the case the next patch will have something to say about that.


----------



## CannedBullets

I've gotta say. Lancang Dam is boring and tedious. Not sure if it'll grow on me.

Yeah, my K/D is 0.74, but I win about 85% of my matches, which is good because I always play Conquest.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syn17*
> 
> If I get an i5 4570 with a 270x then will I be able to run BF4 multiplayer in 1080p on high with some ultra settings with 50+ frames?


Should be able to. I get a steady 50-55 FPS @ 1080p on my 7870.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Should be able to. I get a steady 50-55 FPS @ 1080p on my 7870.


And we'll see in December when they add Mantle how thats going to go


----------



## ACM

Anyone really figure out if 2400mhz ram (over 1600mhz ram) gives a big performance increase like the Corsair Blog said?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> Anyone really figure out if 2400mhz ram (over 1600mhz ram) gives a big performance increase like the Corsair Blog said?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1438222/battlefield-4-ram-memory-benchmark/0_20


----------



## Rebellion88

What game modes do you guys find to be good at building up your rank and points? I still can't decide what kit i prefer playing with, loving a bit of support at the moment!


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syn17*
> 
> If I get an i5 4570 with a 270x then will I be able to run BF4 multiplayer in 1080p on high with some ultra settings with 50+ frames?


Probably just high. :/


----------



## The-racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1438222/battlefield-4-ram-memory-benchmark/0_20


ow nice!
So my DDR3 1333 ram sticks are due to replacement.

Anyone knwos i need to re-install win8 after the upgrade?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> ow nice!
> So my DDR3 1333 ram sticks are due to replacement.
> 
> Anyone knwos i need to re-install win8 after the upgrade?


For ram? No.


----------



## syn17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Should be able to. I get a steady 50-55 FPS @ 1080p on my 7870.


Awesome, thanks


----------



## laurie

Any word on an SLI micro-stutter fix?


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gnomepatrol*
> 
> Sigh, the game has become unlayable for me. Day 1, no issues, then slowly I am to the point where I can't play 5 minutes without game lockup.
> 
> Everything is stock, no overclocking software (obviously I am stock) running or enabled, no background applications.
> 
> i5 4670k, EVGA GTX 770 4GB FTW, 4x4GB 1600mhz ram no issues in anything but BF4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By locking up do you mean it's freezing or is the game just crashing to desktop? Some of the issues are server side so it might have nothing to do with your computer if it's just crashing to desktop.
> 
> *Unrelated to the above posts*
> 
> One big frustration for me is that I'm not seeing a lot of Rush servers that are 32 players or less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is way too crowded with 64 players and just isn't that fun.
Click to expand...

Freezing in game and crashing to desktop. I have experienced both, had zero issues the first night of playing and now plagued by it.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> Finally decided to get playclaw 5 yesterday.
> 
> I-7 4770K @ stock speeds
> Gigabyte 7970 Windforce OC edition @ stock speeds
> 12Gig ram (cheap Corsair sticks)
> 
> I'm getting around (depending on the map) 80 FPS solid or 100FPS solid (on Zavor for example).
> My GPU load = 98-99%
> CPU load = 40%
> 
> Playing on ultra without MSAA.
> 
> Is that decent?


I can't get playlaw to work. I have to double click it before each match! Sometimes it displays everything, sometimes only FPS.

I've only been getting 60-70 FPS on high with 2xmsaa and 670sli


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebellion88*
> 
> What game modes do you guys find to be good at building up your rank and points? I still can't decide what kit i prefer playing with, loving a bit of support at the moment!


Operation Locker 64 player team deathmatch. Watch the XP go up baby!


----------



## Tatakai All

Finally got some good runs with a minimal of 2 or 3 crashes during a 4 hour session. Got some nice bonus XP (50%) for an hour too off of those bronze brief cases. And I'm liking the AK12 which was the main gun I used during the campaign, it was nice to have it unlocked with attachments when I started multiplayer. Unless I'm mistaken and it's comes standard unlocked with the extra attachments.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebellion88*
> 
> What game modes do you guys find to be good at building up your rank and points? I still can't decide what kit i prefer playing with, loving a bit of support at the moment!


Support class absolutely destroys on Locker aka Metro 2.0. With the many corners and narrow corridor choke points spamming airbursts and incendiary nades in to those fatal funnels is easy pickens, too easy. I'd say the same with engi's and their rockets but they don't have the ammo packs. As for me I don't have an absolute favorite _yet_ but I'm really liking Rush on Golmud Railway atm, although there isn't really any levolution besides a few roadside IED's. The uphill battle when rushing is awesome, I just like that uphill battle feeling that Golmud Railway has during Rush. I have to admit though that the mortar whores are really annoying but that goes for any open map.


----------



## The-racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> I can't get playlaw to work. I have to double click it before each match! Sometimes it displays everything, sometimes only FPS.
> 
> I've only been getting 60-70 FPS on high with 2xmsaa and 670sli


i'm not having the slightest issue with this program...

Recording , FPS , GPU temp & load , CPU temp& load ,...
Everything works without any problem...

Imust say , i bought the program on steam.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> Probably just high. :/


When I use Raptr and set it to "balanced" I tend to get around 64FPS with a mix of High/Med on my 7870.


----------



## DizzlePro

holding that second place in assault rifles kills in the uk http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/geoleaderboard/view/885081673/pc/weapons/GB/#assault-rifles


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebellion88*
> 
> What game modes do you guys find to be good at building up your rank and points? I still can't decide what kit i prefer playing with, loving a bit of support at the moment!


Support on any map with a bottleneck/ tunnel that players like to camp (operation locker). Nades will be flying everywhere but a medic bag will keep the points coming in, especially from squad mates. It's always a good idea to get out your favorite rifle (mine's the SAR-21) and defibrillator. Just sit back and let everyone throw themselves out there for any chance of a 3 kill kill-streak.

This is my battle report from last night. I'm Animal_wild on RU. Nothing crazy, but I still got over 10k.

If you get bored you can always hold, attack, or frag while your points are adding up from healing.

Edit: Not to mention, without any point boosters, my final end of game score was 24,332.


----------



## RushiMP

Nvidia Surround Question:

I am sure you have noticed the lack of enemy / friend markings over characters on the surround monitors. Super annoying as I look like a agitated squirrel thinking all my unmarked teammates are potential targets. Anyone find a solution to this problem, drivers perhaps?


----------



## Ghost12

Bf3 Operation metro had a higher skill level than Operation locker. Accuracy and recoil control won over even v M16, in this map/game its just full of spray pray laser weapons.


----------



## dkkdjsue123

Of course this is all based on the BETA and I intend to expand my data when the game actually comes out on the 1st.


----------



## Ghost12

Anyone getting any Killed in action unexplicable deaths? I have had quite a few now, 3 on locker not long ago.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Bf3 Operation metro had a higher skill level than Operation locker. Accuracy and recoil control won over even v M16, in this map/game its just full of spray pray laser weapons.


Agreed, so far the maps have not impressed me.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> holding that second place in assault rifles kills in the uk http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/geoleaderboard/view/885081673/pc/weapons/GB/#assault-rifles


link didn't work for me, but made me laugh:

GO HARD OR GO HOME










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Anyone getting any Killed in action unexplicable deaths? I have had quite a few now, 3 on locker not long ago.


Mate I had one in the campaign LOL

Check at 5mins - 5:06:


----------



## keikei

For those players who have unlocked all close range sights, what do you recommend?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> For those players who have unlocked all close range sights, what do you recommend?


The Kobra RDS is my favourite. I like the Holographic on my P90 but I've grown attached and accustomed to the Kobra.

I find the Kobra easier to kill players at long range due to the fact that there's no obstruction in the center of the sight.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> For those players who have unlocked all close range sights, what do you recommend?


Depends if you like dots or lines. I used to prefer Kobra, but now am feeling this Coyote dot.


----------



## XKaan

One thing I have noticed while playing is there are way too many instances of simultaneous death. What I mean by that is I peek a corner and see an enemy, and he sees me so we both engage. At LEAST half the time we both end up killing each other. I've never in my years of gaming come across a game that allowed that to happen so frequently.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> The Kobra RDS is my favourite. I like the Holographic on my P90 but I've grown attached and accustomed to the Kobra.
> 
> I find the Kobra easier to kill players at long range due to the fact that there's no obstruction in the center of the sight.


What class do you prefer? I would like to try out all the classes, but in order to use the gadgets, they must be unlocked. If you dont have a lot of time to play this game its hard to experiment in the beginning.


----------



## DizzlePro




----------



## Zoroastrian

the artists or renders have way too many reflective surfaces, they could have cut down by 50% easy and it would have actually given the overall effect a more gritty realistic feel.
Just because the reflections look great it doesn't mean that every thing needs to reflect ! plush its an absolute killer on the performance of a machine.

Literally every item has a reflection ! complete and unnecessary and PC performance debilitating overkill ! silly artist (awesome artwork but not for actual gaming)

Still awesome potential and absolutely beautiful (without contradicting myself about the amount of reflective surfaces of course)


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> One thing I have noticed while playing is there are way too many instances of simultaneous death. What I mean by that is I peek a corner and see an enemy, and he sees me so we both engage. At LEAST half the time we both end up killing each other. I've never in my years of gaming come across a game that allowed that to happen so frequently.


Yeah, the netcode is just silly. Lots of cause effect mismatch in multiplayer. I think there are some you tube videos demonstrating breaks in the time space continuum.


----------



## Krazee

The netcode is not silly, that is not the word to describe it. The netcode is utterly messed up, they did not fix it one bit. They just added the die at the same time as the person shooting at you. The hit markers are still completely off. Now tanks dont kill anyone with shells! They really need to fix this


----------



## Aparition

Found this on the BF4 forums
Quote:


> Gamespur Article: Battlefield 4: Tons of Little Known Tips And Tricks That Players Should Use [gamepur.com] -
> By Sehran Sun, 2013-11-03 14:45
> 
> Here is massive list of little known tips and tricks that players should used to get upper hand in Battlefield 4 against enemy.
> 
> * Pressing E on a dead soldier when medic will automatically switch you to the defibrellator paddles and revive (brings back weapon after revive). - CryptiKau
> 
> * Shoot once and don't reload in the LAV to get an extra 12 rounds to regenerate in your ammo pool. - kahoona
> 
> * Press F5 and F6 on the attack boat to eject in a jet ski! - 1ildevil
> 
> * You can repair reactive armor... You use the repair tool on the side where the reactive armor has been blown off, and eventually the armor will reappear. (or) you may need to repair the vehicle past 100% - rdmx & Zapatopi
> 
> * F switches weapons in vehicles/boats. - Zeigy
> 
> * In BF4, you can't suffer from reload syndrome because every magazine you reload subtracts from your total ammo. If you noticed you run out of ammo so fast in BF4, that's why.
> * Mouse over enemy and hit Q to spot
> 
> * Double tap WW to run and you don't have to hold the shift key. Or set your sprint key to auto sprint, so that you don't have to hold any buttons
> 
> * There is a brand new cover mechanic that is explained very briefly in the first campaign mission. If you are crouched behind a bipod friendly cover object, you can just use the right mouse button to quickly peak your weapon over it in the ready position. Its much faster than toggling crouch and best yet is that you can center your reticle before hand to put a bead on a target very quickly.
> 
> * This is a no brainer that I missed some how. No more running around your starting area racing people for a chance to get into a vehicle. If you want a certain one, just wait in the deploy map before hitting deploy and click on the vehicle icon of what you want, you will spawn right in the drivers seat if its blue. You can also click on the grey icons to see what is available for use on that particular map.
> 
> * There is no compass in Hardcore modes, but if you look at the map early on and find the direction of the farthest objective, its much easier to discern location information via radio. When I hear there is a baddy to the west I just look for Objective C for instance via my UI, which I knew was East and do an about face.
> 
> * When you see "heavy enemy presence nearby" that's your commander telling you a cruise missle is about to drop on you. Run like hell.
> 
> * Call out objectives for your squad as a squadleader. Everyone gets more points / push if you have the objective marked. Everyone gets bonuses for following the order & killing people along the way. Roughly 200+ score per minute.
> 
> * You can actually hold a grenade with the pin pulled indefinitely. You can even put it away (without blowing your face off) by switching weapons while you have the pin pulled. Simply press the grenade throw button and then hold the fire button once the animation starts. Your soldier will stick his hand out like he's posing for the Highsman. Jumping will cause you to throw it, but having the pin pulled decreases the time needed to throw, although sprint is disabled.
> 
> * Also, this creates a dead man grenade as it drops at your feet if you die. Good for holding points or M-COMs.
> 
> * Accept orders given by the commander, even if you don't follow them. It makes for free points for both of you.
> 
> * Crouch while swimming and you will dive.
> 
> * The AK-12 and its carbine variant AKU-12 both have an increased RoF in burst fire mode.
> 
> * If your solider is "angled" behind cover, you can just press on the aim button (ADS) and it'll automatically "aim out" at your target. You can un-ADS to get back into cover. All of this without using your WASD (or moving) keys.
> 
> * Tap fire with belt-fed LMGs. Pretty much just 2-3 round bursts will help engage enemies at medium to long range.
> 
> * If you are out of rounds while using the mortar, just press and hold E to pick it up and re-deploy, your mortar will go back to full ammo.
> 
> * If you have an XP boost active while playing commander, you'll get the boost points but no time will be taken from the boosts duration.
> 
> * When you are a squadleader (star behind your name), you have the ability to command your squadmates to either defend or attack by looking at an objective and pressing 'Q'.
> 
> * On the deployment screen, double click a spawn point instead of having to press the deploy button.
> 
> * Flying choppers over areas can blow up dust to give cover to your guys capping points.
> 
> * you can zero your sniper rifle and DRM. This means adjusting your crosshair to a specific distance with bullet drop. Use the PLD and aim at your target to measure distance (RNG = range). Then press V (default key) with your sniper rifle, to configure the range of the shot.
> 
> * Double click on a tank to auto spawn, but realize you've forgotten to equip the repair tool? Click your gadget slot and you'll go to the equipment screen, take your time and get your repair tool out, and once you click deploy you'll auto spawn into the tank
> 
> * USAS-12 + frags battle pickup is the only super weapon in the game that can be resupplied with ammunition.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

^Great tips - some of which I didn't know like the Medic + E one!


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> The netcode is not silly, that is not the word to describe it. The netcode is utterly messed up, they did not fix it one bit. They just added the die at the same time as the person shooting at you. The hit markers are still completely off. Now tanks dont kill anyone with shells! They really need to fix this


Your right, silly makes it sound benign. Any sort of competitive play is pretty much boned at the moment.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> What class do you prefer? I would like to try out all the classes, but in order to use the gadgets, they must be unlocked. If you dont have a lot of time to play this game its hard to experiment in the beginning.


I'm currently playing as assault so that I can learn the maps and die less. My favourite class is support though cos I know how to survive and need the ammo packs.

I don't like sniping in BF4. I much preferred BF3's way of sniping. Haven't tried engineer though so maybe I'll give that a whirl.


----------



## Aparition

I am playing a fair amount of engineer. I switch between engineer and recon, with the goal of using carbines and DMR's for mid range fighting.

Long range sniping is fun every once and a while depending on the battle at hand, but mid range assaults are a lot more fun.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Anyone have Win8 and do the "free" 8.1 update, do a proper install, and then have the redscreen crap again, and even more frequent whitescreens?

Suggestions?

Thanks - T


----------



## CalinTM

This is normal ?

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/d553.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Subby

I am getting a ridiculous amount of server and client crashes since the update, this is bad


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> This is normal ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/d553.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


What are we looking at?
Texture issue? Gun sight issue?


----------



## 7stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Anyone have Win8 and do the "free" 8.1 update, do a proper install, and then have the redscreen crap again, and even more frequent whitescreens?
> 
> Suggestions?
> 
> Thanks - T


after the upgrade... i had to reinstall the latest graphic drivers...what's your card? if AMD i suggest to you use first DDU in safe mode http://www.wagnardmobile.com/DDU/ and then try to reinstall the drivers on normal mode (you should see a 640x480 desktop)
p.s.: DDU works for Nvidia too...


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> This is normal ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/d553.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are we looking at?
> Texture issue? Gun sight issue?
Click to expand...

large red ellipse / enlarged crosshairs of the duckbill choke









i think its the shimmering..


----------



## EliteReplay

lol people hoping on COD ghost to compete vs the almighty BF4 .... 1.7 user score vs 5.1 bf4

http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/call-of-duty-ghosts this is SAD


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> lol people hoping on COD ghost to compete vs the almighty BF4 .... 1.7 user score vs 5.1 bf4
> 
> http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/call-of-duty-ghosts this is SAD


yep
http://www.overclock.net/t/1440226/cod-ghosts-ocn-review-warning


----------



## iARDAs

So few Hardcore servers. People seem to be playing BF3 more.


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Anyone getting any Killed in action unexplicable deaths? I have had quite a few now, 3 on locker not long ago.


Consistently. I average about a 2.45 K/D but now I"m hovering around a 2 since I jump over a wall I am dead, jump off a box dead, land a chopper hard..Dead


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> lol people hoping on COD ghost to compete vs the almighty BF4 .... 1.7 user score vs 5.1 bf4
> 
> http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/call-of-duty-ghosts this is SAD


That's what happens when you release the same crap year after year sooner or later people break, and it seems..IT'S THAT TIME! YAY!







I don't bash COD, I just wished they'd move the game forward. They've camped the money farm for to many years and just ruined a great IP. If they made some real progression I'd buy it. But I won't buy their games for "smart fish, a dog, and a female solder" Those are gimmicks, not game changers.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> That's what happens when you release the same crap year after year sooner or later people break, and it seems..IT'S THAT TIME! YAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't bash COD, I just wished they'd move the game forward. They've camped the money farm for to many years and just ruined a great IP. If they made some real progression I'd buy it. But I won't buy their games for "smart fish, a dog, and a female solder" Those are gimmicks, not game changers.


"User score" is a joke and shouldn't really be given any time.

It's really used by people to moan or complain. Your average happy gamer (those are the few million people buying the product each time) tends not write comments.


----------



## iARDAs

My new BF4 error explanation

Game Disconected : Something went wrong


----------



## The-racer

Would would you like?
Like in Diablo 3?
"Error 3007"

My reaction was : "what are the other 3006 errors if this is the highest one?"


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> lol people hoping on COD ghost to compete vs the almighty BF4 .... 1.7 user score vs 5.1 bf4
> 
> http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/call-of-duty-ghosts this is SAD


That really doesn't mean anything. Those scores are so manipulated that they're pretty much useless to go by. People who don't even play the games will write negative reviews just because they can. Metacritic's user score is kind of useless.


----------



## The-racer

Btw , i'm watching a video of Matimio.
He has "up" arrows next to his scores.

I guess that's the XP boost in premium.
I am premium,
And havent seen those arrows yet...

Anyone knows how that mecanic works?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> Btw , i'm watching a video of Matimio.
> He has "up" arrows next to his scores.
> 
> I guess that's the XP boost in premium.
> I am premium,
> And havent seen those arrows yet...
> 
> Anyone knows how that mecanic works?


Nop - that's the XP boost you get from battlepacks.
Ie. 25% XP boost. Nothing to dow ith premium bro


----------



## XKaan

If they can sort out a few of the more serious issues quickly, then this has the potential to be a STELLAR game. I get aggravating CTD's on occasion, and the netcode needs work, but I think everyone can agree the game is ambitious and amazing.

Just my .02...


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> Btw , i'm watching a video of Matimio.
> He has "up" arrows next to his scores.
> 
> I guess that's the XP boost in premium.
> I am premium,
> And havent seen those arrows yet...
> 
> Anyone knows how that mecanic works?


When in a game, hit escape to bring up your menu.

Look at the bottom right, you should see 'Boosts Available',

Click it and select which xp boost you want to use.


----------



## The-racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> When in a game, hit escape to bring up your menu.
> 
> Look at the bottom right, you should see 'Boosts Available',
> 
> Click it and select which xp boost you want to use.


Here it is








Ok my man!
Rep's for you!


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok my man!
> Rep's for you!


Hahaha I was level 6 when I found this out. None of my clan members knew either.


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> When in a game, hit escape to bring up your menu.
> 
> Look at the bottom right, you should see 'Boosts Available',
> 
> Click it and select which xp boost you want to use.


WHAT? That's how it works? I thought it was automatic! Well crap..haha


----------



## The-racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> WHAT? That's how it works? I thought it was automatic! Well crap..haha


Same here









I'm a lvl 12 and didn't know it either


----------



## The-racer

I've asked OP to put those tips on the front page.
These are mondatory


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Haha glad I was able to help









Enjoy all those boosts!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Ok this is a recurring theme...I seem to always be getting top comment on jackfrags videos and the odd rivalXfactor videos lol - yes I want a cookie, thank you (On their BF4 videos):


----------



## Sadmoto

I swear it only crashes when i do good.

I go 3-11 on a game of rush, next game I go 10-0, bam crash.









I'm completely ignoring my stats from now on, it is utterly pointless and it doesn't reflect how I play.

other then the 47% wins because the lack of teamwork when I play CQL,

its pretty dumb when your yelling take out their vehicles and no one is taking out their tanks that are going 40+/3, and you then lose because every felt like sniping in a game of rush while attacking too keep their k/d up.























DICE can fix the majority of problems and make this playable, but they can't fix the stupid your bound to be playing with.

Beginning to contemplate making a platoon of people to play with or finding one to join.
It would be nice to have a full squad or two of people that work together, that would be enough to be a game changer in CQL.


----------



## pastuch

How much system memory does BF4 online use in 64 player?

At 2560x1440 on ultra in 64 player I can't get my system to use more than 1700mbs.

I'm running Windows 8.1 64bit.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pastuch*
> 
> How much system memory does BF4 online use in 64 player?
> 
> At 2560x1440 on ultra in 64 player I can't get my system to use more than 1700mbs.
> 
> I'm running Windows 8.1 64bit.


i use 3.5/3.8 GB out of my 4gb when playing Bf4, also having OCN/Battlelog/fraps and gpuz running in the background

right click on battlefield 4 in origin go to game properties and make sure you have have the 64bit exe selected,

even if you were using the 32bit, its weird your only using 1700mb


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I used over 6.5GB on the BETA...
I'll check tonight see what usage I get on the final release.

But here's some screenshots when I was benchmarking on the SP: (Over 5GB used):


----------



## eternal7trance

After reading Totallydubbed's recent comments, I don't trust his reviews anymore.

Trashing Asus warranties when all companies have bad things said about them. At least with Asus when I did a warranty with them I could have them ship me a motherboard and I sent the old one back and they just credited the money back to my card. Fastest fix ever.

Why wouldn't he recommend the 290x? It's one of the more higher performing cards while still being reasonably priced. Minus the fact that it needs a better cooler.

You said he can't talk about mantle's performance, he merely just made a mention and said there will probably be an increase in performance but we don't know the numbers right now.


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I swear it only crashes when i do good.
> 
> I go 3-11 on a game of rush, next game I go 10-0, bam crash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm completely ignoring my stats from now on, it is utterly pointless and it doesn't reflect how I play.
> 
> other then the 47% wins because the lack of teamwork when I play CQL,
> 
> its pretty dumb when your yelling take out their vehicles and no one is taking out their tanks that are going 40+/3, and you then lose because every felt like sniping in a game of rush while attacking too keep their k/d up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DICE can fix the majority of problems and make this playable, but they can't fix the stupid your bound to be playing with.
> 
> Beginning to contemplate making a platoon of people to play with or finding one to join.
> It would be nice to have a full squad or two of people that work together, that would be enough to be a game changer in CQL.


Add me on Origin: XKaan

I play with a couple other guys that actually communicate and attack objectives etc.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> After reading Totallydubbed's recent comments, I don't trust his reviews anymore.
> 
> Trashing Asus warranties when all companies have bad things said about them. At least with Asus when I did a warranty with them I could have them ship me a motherboard and I sent the old one back and they just credited the money back to my card. Fastest fix ever.
> 
> Why wouldn't he recommend the 290x? It's one of the more higher performing cards while still being reasonably priced. Minus the fact that it needs a better cooler.
> 
> You said he can't talk about mantle's performance, he merely just made a mention and said there will probably be an increase in performance but we don't know the numbers right now.


That's fine - you don't have to trust them - many do and recommend me








Asus' warranties are well known for being bad. Granted in some countries (like the USA) they are extremly good. But even companies admit that Asus' warranty system is horrible. I won't name WHICH companies - but there are many out there that I'ver talked to that have had more problems with Asus, than any other company.
I also own a big range from Asus. Monitors, motherboards, laptops and even soundcards. I don't just have a single bad experience with them, I have multiple. That's my personal experience and my views on it. If you choose to disagree with me, that's fine by me amigo - your choice. Do with what experience you've got. But I'll never, ever recommend an Asus product ever again.

As for the 290X - I don't really care that it's built by Asus or not - that's not what I'm commenting on. It's just that Jack said "asus have excellent warranty system" - that's why I commented on the Asus part of things.

As to why he wouldn't recommend the 290X?
-Sound levels
-Non-reference cards literally weeks away
-Nvidia AND AMD cards providing a more than sufficient gameplay at 60-FPS at literally half the cost.

Don't get me wrong 290X looks a brilliant card. But for gaming solidly at 60FPS at Ultra at 1080P - 290X is more than an overkill. If you don't agree there, well...I can't really say anything more than - check benchmarks.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That's fine - you don't have to trust them - many do and recommend me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus' warranties are well known for being bad. Granted in some countries (like the USA) they are extremly good. But even companies admit that Asus' warranty system is horrible. I won't name WHICH companies - but there are many out there that I'ver talked to that have had more problems with Asus, than any other company.
> I also own a big range from Asus. Monitors, motherboards, laptops and even soundcards. I don't just have a single bad experience with them, I have multiple. That's my personal experience and my views on it. If you choose to disagree with me, that's fine by me amigo - your choice. Do with what experience you've got. But I'll never, ever recommend an Asus product ever again.
> 
> As for the 290X - I don't really care that it's built by Asus or not - that's not what I'm commenting on. It's just that Jack said "asus have excellent warranty system" - that's why I commented on the Asus part of things.
> 
> As to why he wouldn't recommend the 290X?
> -Sound levels
> -Non-reference cards literally weeks away
> -Nvidia AND AMD cards providing a more than sufficient gameplay at 60-FPS at literally half the cost.
> 
> Don't get me wrong 290X looks a brilliant card. But for gaming solidly at 60FPS at Ultra at 1080P - 290X is more than an overkill. If you don't agree there, well...I can't really say anything more than - check benchmarks.


well i play competitve BF3 and pretend to play the BF4... a video card like a 290X is good to get to have stady 120FPS on a 120hz monitor at least on low setting... sure u can archive same with a GTX680 but there are other games that u need the power of the 290X that is lacking on your GTX680.

and regarding Mantle? is not open souce as u mention... why would AMD let Nvidia use it if all they want is to be far superior in performance with it?

make sense?


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Add me on Origin: XKaan
> 
> I play with a couple other guys that actually communicate and attack objectives etc.


added! I'll be on later if you wanna team up going to go out hiking now while its nice out, I got a mic as well and know how to use it haha!

also, am i really the only one with the loading screen problem? Ive found more then one thread on battlelog with people having the same issues with even 16gb or ram and better everything, which still makes me think its on DICE's end.
If anyone stumbles upon a fix, PLEASE let me know, I really wanna play defuse but I don't feel like sitting third of the game in a loading screen.


----------



## Hamy144

Incase anyone in here doesn't know, if you are running Windows 7, go into origin and set it to launch in 32 bit mode.
This really improves frame rates and reduces the frame drops.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> well i play competitve BF3 and pretend to play the BF4... a video card like a 290X is good to get to have stady 120FPS on a 120hz monitor at least on low setting... sure u can archive same with a GTX680 but there are other games that u need the power of the 290X that is lacking on your GTX680.
> 
> and regarding Mantle? is not open souce as u mention... why would AMD let Nvidia use it if all they want is to be far superior in performance with it?
> 
> make sense?


Indeed. But the review was for a 1080P 60hz/60FPS setup.
And Mantle is open source, last time I read into it. But AMD will have the control over it.
It's like saying why is Android open source. Company's decision I guess.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Don't get me wrong 290X looks a brilliant card. But for gaming solidly at 60FPS at Ultra at 1080P - 290X is more than an overkill. If you don't agree there, well...I can't really say anything more than - check benchmarks.


You really do need a 780,titan, 290x, 290, or multicard solution to absolutely no doubt about it maintain 60 fps at 1080p on ultra in BF4. Even on a 290x if you take the resolution scale to 105% while at 1080p on ultra it will occasionally dip below 60 fps. Thats on a 4930k @4.3GHz with 32 gigs of ddr 2400, and a 290x. So any resolution higher than 1080p is most definitely going to need at least one 290x to never dip below 60 fps.

So to clarify yeah your avg frames are pretty high with a high end card on ultra at 1080p but your min will just barely be above 60fps, so I disagree with you, and believe a 290x isn't overkill for *solid 60fps* at 1080p on ultra. Unless of course your definition of solid is different than mine.


----------



## losttsol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *losttsol*
> 
> Is this game different enough to be worth trying if you didn't like BF3 or is it about the same?
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at small things on an individual basis, it is very different. If you look at big things on a grand scale, it's quite similar. So it's a bit of a trick question because the word "different" depends on perspective.
> 
> It's far easier if you just list-out exactly what you didn't like about BF3, and we'll be able to tell you if those things are still there (or improved) in BF4.
Click to expand...

That's all I needed to hear. I'll take it that it sucks as bad as BF3 did. Thanks.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> well i play competitve BF3 and pretend to play the BF4... a video card like a 290X is good to get to have stady 120FPS on a 120hz monitor at least on low setting... sure u can archive same with a GTX680 but there are other games that u need the power of the 290X that is lacking on your GTX680.
> 
> and regarding Mantle? is not open souce as u mention... why would AMD let Nvidia use it if all they want is to be far superior in performance with it?
> 
> make sense?


Mantle is architecture hard coded. It simply will not work on Nvidia GPU's, just like it won't work on AMD GPU's that do not have the GCN architecture.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> You really do need a 780,titan, 290x, 290, or multicard solution to absolutely no doubt about it maintain 60 fps at 1080p on ultra in BF4. Even on a 290x if you take the resolution scale to 105% while at 1080p on ultra it will occasionally dip below 60 fps. Thats on a 4930k @4.3GHz with 32 gigs of ddr 2400, and a 290x. So any resolution higher than 1080p is most definitely going to need at least one 290x to never dip below 60 fps.
> 
> So to clarify yeah your avg frames are pretty high with a high end card on ultra at 1080p but your min will just barely be above 60fps, so I disagree with you, and believe a 290x isn't overkill for *solid 60fps* at 1080p on ultra. Unless of course your definition of solid is different than mine.


that's a fair point indeed


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> You really do need a 780,titan, 290x, 290, or multicard solution to absolutely no doubt about it maintain 60 fps at 1080p on ultra in BF4. Even on a 290x if you take the resolution scale to 105% while at 1080p on ultra it will occasionally dip below 60 fps. Thats on a 4930k @4.3GHz with 32 gigs of ddr 2400, and a 290x. So any resolution higher than 1080p is most definitely going to need at least one 290x to never dip below 60 fps.
> 
> So to clarify yeah your avg frames are pretty high with a high end card on ultra at 1080p but your min will just barely be above 60fps, so I disagree with you, and believe a 290x isn't overkill for *solid 60fps* at 1080p on ultra. Unless of course your definition of solid is different than mine.


It's true, even in the video he dips below 60


----------



## calibrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> well i play competitve BF3 and pretend to play the BF4... a video card like a 290X is good to get to have stady 120FPS on a 120hz monitor at least on low setting... sure u can archive same with a GTX680 but there are other games that u need the power of the 290X that is lacking on your GTX680.
> 
> and regarding Mantle? is not open souce as u mention... why would AMD let Nvidia use it if all they want is to be far superior in performance with it?
> 
> make sense?


670 SLI is beast for 144hz ultra bf4. Loving it so much


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> i'm not having the slightest issue with this program...
> 
> Recording , FPS , GPU temp & load , CPU temp& load ,...
> Everything works without any problem...
> 
> Imust say , i bought the program on steam.


Did you buy it at full price? I'm having a hard time justifying the $50 price tag vs when it was launched on steam for 50% off. There are no working coupon codes either... Guess I'll wait until PlayClaw releases some codes on facebook this Holiday Season


----------



## Aparition

The free version of PlayClaw should give you an idea of the performance. You just have limits on recording and a water mark. The rest of it should be the same as the registered version.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> The free version of PlayClaw should give you an idea of the performance. You just have limits on recording and a water mark. The rest of it should be the same as the registered version.


So you're saying full functionality of overlay features? Overlay is what I'm looking for as of right now, the recording, audio, and screenshots are just extra bells and whistles that would be fun to play with.


----------



## hotwheels1997

With an i5-3570k ,i just downloaded the parking utility.Have 2 parked cores.That seems a lot for a 4 core CPU.Will do a benchmark with parked and then one with unparked,going to post it here if anyone is interested in my results.


----------



## Aparition

I dunno about the overlay, that might be a registered feature. When I looked at the site I didn't see anything delineating the specifics of the trial.
Worth a download and a try.


----------



## Thoth420

Everytime I see the words Play and Claw combined I just picture this:


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calibrah*
> 
> 670 SLI is beast for 144hz *ultra* bf4. Loving it so much


Lies.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> So you're saying full functionality of overlay features? Overlay is what I'm looking for as of right now, the recording, audio, and screenshots are just extra bells and whistles that would be fun to play with.


I'm even recording while monitoring ,no problems with trial.


----------



## ihatelolcats

just went 43:3 with mortar on lancang dam rush defense...won the game for us basically


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> just went 43:3 with mortar on lancang dam rush defense...won the game for us basically


How does the mortar work? Can you hide the mortar somewhere, then move to high ground somewhere else and fire it?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Indeed. But the review was for a 1080P 60hz/60FPS setup.
> And Mantle is open source, last time I read into it. But AMD will have the control over it.
> It's like saying why is Android open source. Company's decision I guess.


Mantle is not open source. Due to the nature of it's lower level API. AMD wasn't very specific when they mentioned Open Source, but they don't mean Open Source in the sense anyone can use it. It's Open Source to developers, not NVIDIA.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> just went 43:3 with mortar on lancang dam rush defense...won the game for us basically
> 
> 
> 
> How does the mortar work? Can you hide the mortar somewhere, then move to high ground somewhere else and fire it?
Click to expand...

yeah i think you can actually...i was just sitting next to it though


----------



## tango bango

What are battlepacks?


----------



## frankth3frizz

Should I buy it now? Serious question. lol.


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> Should I buy it now? Serious question. lol.


I'm going to pick it up. From what I have read its playing better now.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> What are battlepacks?


http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield-4/faq/battlepacks

Explains all about Battlepacks


----------



## amd655

It seems BF4 is really well made for AMD GPU users, just been on the clan site, a member with a 6770 is running BF4 with no issues at all.

This is the real type up (copy paste from the site)

*"Share your views about BF4 how is the game for you?

With me I must say I absolutely love it, everything about it, from the maps to the guns to the movement etc.. Sure I've had some bugs the occasional crash, a bit of lag here and there but I reckon we've all had that, It'll be dealt with in time but its certainly not happening enough to worry me. Im pretty surprised how my graphics card is running, its been great (6770) its an old card and im in need of a newer one but im in no rush, ive got my settings on medium and its as smooth as hell. I actually thought id have to have it on low but luckily I don't.

Next question, whats your favourite map? Mine must be Operation Locker I think, followed by dawnbreaker.. but in all honesty I don't think there's a map I don't like!"*

Anyone confirm this?


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> Should I buy it now? Serious question. lol.


If you like this kind of game, yes.

They are fixing things actively and lots of people have been playing it with stable results


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> It seems BF4 is really well made for AMD GPU users, just been on the clan site, a member with a 6770 is running BF4 with no issues at all.
> 
> This is the real type up (copy paste from the site)
> 
> *"Share your views about BF4 how is the game for you?
> 
> With me I must say I absolutely love it, everything about it, from the maps to the guns to the movement etc.. Sure I've had some bugs the occasional crash, a bit of lag here and there but I reckon we've all had that, It'll be dealt with in time but its certainly not happening enough to worry me. Im pretty surprised how my graphics card is running, its been great (6770) its an old card and im in need of a newer one but im in no rush, ive got my settings on medium and its as smooth as hell. I actually thought id have to have it on low but luckily I don't.
> 
> Next question, whats your favourite map? Mine must be Operation Locker I think, followed by dawnbreaker.. but in all honesty I don't think there's a map I don't like!"*
> 
> Anyone confirm this?


Doubt it. Ran fan on my GTX 470 as well. It all depends on what resolution he's playing at as well.


----------



## amd655

Well... there is that, but a 6770 is basically a 4870 with DX11 capabilities.


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Doubt it. Ran fan on my GTX 470 as well. It all depends on what resolution he's playing at as well.


Also depends what he defines as "smooth as hell". 30-40fps is smooth for some people


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> It seems BF4 is really well made for AMD GPU users, just been on the clan site, a member with a 6770 is running BF4 with no issues at all.
> 
> This is the real type up (copy paste from the site)
> 
> *"Share your views about BF4 how is the game for you?
> 
> With me I must say I absolutely love it, everything about it, from the maps to the guns to the movement etc.. Sure I've had some bugs the occasional crash, a bit of lag here and there but I reckon we've all had that, It'll be dealt with in time but its certainly not happening enough to worry me. Im pretty surprised how my graphics card is running, its been great (6770) its an old card and im in need of a newer one but im in no rush, ive got my settings on medium and its as smooth as hell. I actually thought id have to have it on low but luckily I don't.
> 
> Next question, whats your favourite map? Mine must be Operation Locker I think, followed by dawnbreaker.. but in all honesty I don't think there's a map I don't like!"*
> 
> Anyone confirm this?


just go ahead and buy it already, you know you want too!


----------



## amd655

I actually don't though, i have far more games that are actually worth more time than BF4, and that is no joke either.
Still interested in how the game turns out after 500 patches though.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> Also depends what he defines as "smooth as hell". 30-40fps is smooth for some people


That too. Anything below 100 for my standards is not smooth. I play BF4 at a minimum of 150fps. Just the way I like it, not to mention all the benefits of running at this high FPS.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> That too. Anything below 100 for my standards is not smooth. I play BF4 at a minimum of 150fps. Just the way I like it, not to mention all the benefits of running at this high FPS.


curious what settings do you have it on to pull those frames?


----------



## ihatelolcats

probably high with no msaa


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> If you like this kind of game, yes.
> 
> They are fixing things actively and lots of people have been playing it with stable results


500hours in BC2
300hours in BF3

Love the battlefield series, just didnt get sold on Bf4 with trailers and the Beta. Might just get it because I do like the series.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> curious what settings do you have it on to pull those frames?


Everything low at 1080p 100% on the resolution scale.

150 fps bare minimum even in 64 player servers. I play FPS games to shoot people, don't care about fancy visuals.


----------



## anticommon

http://i.imgur.com/r49OUI4.png

Why does this game hate me. No matter what I set my classified at the game just crashes no questions asked.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hahaha EPIC!
Shot down a jet with the gunships MAIN cannon.
He was coming for the gunship - BOOM
Didn't get to record it, but recorded a chopper disable







!


----------



## BusterOddo

Double post


----------



## iARDAs

Hmmm. Dying from a Friendly Fire but there is no friendly name at all.


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> When in a game, hit escape to bring up your menu.
> 
> Look at the bottom right, you should see 'Boosts Available',
> 
> Click it and select which xp boost you want to use.


Ahhh that's how you use those...I thought they were automatic lol I'm level 25 I bet I have bunch in there! Thanks! + rep


----------



## IAmDay

So has anyone compared Ghosts to this yet? I think Ghosts looks


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hahaha EPIC!
> Shot down a jet with the gunships MAIN cannon.
> He was coming for the gunship - BOOM
> Didn't get to record it, but recorded a chopper disable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Nice.

My first time in I grabbed recon. Shot the pilot out of a little bird.
Stuff you expect to do 100 hours in, I did it in 10 minutes first play







Granted the bird was flying straight and slow walking its guns up to me. I just shot first.

Sadly it was not recorded.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Everything low at 1080p 100% on the resolution scale.
> 
> 150 fps bare minimum even in 64 player servers. I play FPS games to shoot people, don't care about fancy visuals.


Thats cool, I don't know if I could do that. I like my pretty graphics.







But I can run it at a solid 60fps which is what my monitor does so I've no complaints.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I actually don't though, i have far more games that are actually worth more time than BF4, and that is no joke either.
> Still interested in how the game turns out after 500 patches though.


other than the "bf4 has stopped working" and server crashes (server patch R7 went out last night / this morning) it is very fun but I understand


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Nice.
> 
> My first time in I grabbed recon. Shot the pilot out of a little bird.
> Stuff you expect to do 100 hours in, I did it in 10 minutes first play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granted the bird was flying straight and slow walking its guns up to me. I just shot first.
> 
> Sadly it was not recorded.


You don't use shadowplay?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Thats cool, I don't know if I could do that. I like my pretty graphics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I can run it at a solid 60fps which is what my monitor does so I've no complaints.


It's not so much about only getting 60fps cause your monitor only does 60hz. Higher FPS gives better reg with the way BattleField has coded their netcode.

I'm a old school gamer though, and being on the top of the scoreboard is much more important :]

Difference from low to Ultra isn't that huge anyways.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Thats cool, I don't know if I could do that. I like my pretty graphics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I can run it at a solid 60fps which is what my monitor does so I've no complaints.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not so much about only getting 60fps cause your monitor only does 60hz. Higher FPS gives better reg with the way BattleField has coded their netcode.
> 
> I'm a old school gamer though, and being on the top of the scoreboard is much more important :]
> 
> Difference from low to Ultra isn't that huge anyways.
Click to expand...

good to know I may go turn down some settings


----------



## Sadmoto

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/398200969155617216/346800667/

its games like these that I remember why I need to play support, I always run out of ammo before I die with other classes, I can never go over a 10 killstreak because I'll run out of ammo when playing assault or eng.

Iunno about anyone else but the m249 is a pimp. I loved it in bf3, love it even more now!


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Thats cool, I don't know if I could do that. I like my pretty graphics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I can run it at a solid 60fps which is what my monitor does so I've no complaints.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not so much about only getting 60fps cause your monitor only does 60hz. Higher FPS gives better reg with the way BattleField has coded their netcode.
> 
> I'm a old school gamer though, and being on the top of the scoreboard is much more important :]
> 
> Difference from low to Ultra isn't that huge anyways.
Click to expand...

how do you know that?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/398200969155617216/346800667/
> 
> its games like these that I remember why I need to play support, I always run out of ammo before I die with other classes, I can never go over a 10 killstreak because I'll run out of ammo when playing assault or eng.
> 
> Iunno about anyone else but the m249 is a pimp. I loved it in bf3, love it even more now!


Each time I wield the M249 - I'm like:


----------



## Tippy

Have the fixed the reloading glitch where you discard your ammo? That was one of the reasons assault/engineer ran out of ammo so damn fast without realizing it.

I'm having a really tough time nailing down a decent gun for Engi though. Tried SG553 and it just has a _stupid_ amount of recoil in all directions.

Now tossing up between AK5C, ACW-R and AKU-12. Which to use, which to use...


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> Have the fixed the reloading glitch where you discard your ammo? That was one of the reasons assault/engineer ran out of ammo so damn fast without realizing it.


It seems to me that is a feature. In real life when you drop a clip on the ground, you don't keep that ammo. Granted it doesn't have much of a place in first person shooters.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> Btw , i'm watching a video of Matimio.
> He has "up" arrows next to his scores.
> 
> I guess that's the XP boost in premium.
> I am premium,
> And havent seen those arrows yet...
> 
> Anyone knows how that mecanic works?
> 
> 
> 
> When in a game, hit escape to bring up your menu.
> 
> Look at the bottom right, you should see 'Boosts Available',
> 
> Click it and select which xp boost you want to use.
Click to expand...

Wow dude i had no idea i had to do that manually ... I have a bunch of these!! Thank you!!


----------



## mcrbradbury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> Have the fixed the reloading glitch where you discard your ammo? That was one of the reasons assault/engineer ran out of ammo so damn fast without realizing it.


they have fixed it in normal mode, It's a feature in Hardcore mode though. (because it gives it a touch more realism)


----------



## Maou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> Have the fixed the reloading glitch where you discard your ammo? That was one of the reasons assault/engineer ran out of ammo so damn fast without realizing it.
> 
> I'm having a really tough time nailing down a decent gun for Engi though. Tried SG553 and it just has a _stupid_ amount of recoil in all directions.
> 
> Now tossing up between AK5C, ACW-R and AKU-12. Which to use, which to use...


ACW-R







,that thing just melts people freaking fast.


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> It seems to me that is a feature. In real life when you drop a clip on the ground, you don't keep that ammo. Granted it doesn't have much of a place in first person shooters.


It's a hardcore-only feature which was glitched to happen on regular servers. As you said, has no place in first person shooters because realism should only be implemented to the point where things remain fun/enjoyable


----------



## JJHCRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> Have the fixed the reloading glitch where you discard your ammo? That was one of the reasons assault/engineer ran out of ammo so damn fast without realizing it.
> 
> I'm having a really tough time nailing down a decent gun for Engi though. Tried SG553 and it just has a _stupid_ amount of recoil in all directions.
> 
> Now tossing up between AK5C, ACW-R and AKU-12. Which to use, which to use...


The AK5C is amazing. Switch it to Single ROF with a good scope (I'm using the JGM-4) and it is good at both CC and Med/Long range.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> It's a hardcore-only feature which was glitched to happen on regular servers. As you said, has no place in first person shooters because realism should only be implemented to the point where things remain fun/enjoyable


If hardcore mode removed suppression, i'd exclusively play it.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> Have the fixed the reloading glitch where you discard your ammo? That was one of the reasons assault/engineer ran out of ammo so damn fast without realizing it.
> 
> I'm having a really tough time nailing down a decent gun for Engi though. Tried SG553 and it just has a _stupid_ amount of recoil in all directions.
> 
> Now tossing up between AK5C, ACW-R and AKU-12. Which to use, which to use...


Thats not a glitch it was changed that way in BF4. Did you unlock Ace 21 yet?


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJHCRazor*
> 
> The AK5C is amazing. Switch it to Single ROF with a good scope (I'm using the JGM-4) and it is good at both CC and Med/Long range.


That scope has too many markings for my taste and that big bulky thing on the side that doesn't do anything XD

Levelcap did a full scope review btw, which is mind-blowingly useful in helping people decide what scope is ideal for them:






Looks like my favorites are pretty much exactly the same as his, since I love minimal borders.

Where would we be without Levelcap....


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> Have the fixed the reloading glitch where you discard your ammo? That was one of the reasons assault/engineer ran out of ammo so damn fast without realizing it.
> 
> I'm having a really tough time nailing down a decent gun for Engi though. Tried SG553 and it just has a _stupid_ amount of recoil in all directions.
> 
> Now tossing up between AK5C, ACW-R and AKU-12. Which to use, which to use...


Yes, that glitched was fixed around Friday last week. It was a glitch with how servers were configured. The feature is supposed to be a Hardcore feature ONLY.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Thats not a glitch it was changed that way in BF4. Did you unlock Ace 21 yet?


Only a feature in Hardcore actually.


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> 2500K here. same story. 100% with BF4 at any clock. i'm guessing BF4 wants i7 at least.


Weird I have a 2600k at 4.5ghz and utilization on all 8 cores are around 40%-80% but fluctuates alot on 64 maps I also have core parking disabled.


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Thats not a glitch it was changed that way in BF4. Did you unlock Ace 21 yet?


It's a glitch, see quote at the top of this page.

Also no I haven't unlocked ACE 21 yet. To be honest it doesn't look like much of an improvement over AK5C according to Symthic:
http://symthic.com/bf4-compare?AK_5C_vs_ACE_21_CQB

AK5C beats it in almost every single aspect (especially reloads and velocity) while having almost the same rate of fire. Actually come to think of it, AC5C makes almost much every other carbine/engineer rifle look worse. What the hell....


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcrbradbury*
> 
> they have fixed it in normal mode, It's a feature in Hardcore mode though. (because it gives it a touch more realism)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> It's a hardcore-only feature which was glitched to happen on regular servers. As you said, has no place in first person shooters because realism should only be implemented to the point where things remain fun/enjoyable


O brilliant I guess that makes sense to have it in hardcore.


----------



## Thoth420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> That scope has too many markings for my taste and that big bulky thing on the side that doesn't do anything XD
> 
> Levelcap did a full scope review btw, which is mind-blowingly useful in helping people decide what scope is ideal for them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like my favorites are pretty much exactly the same as his, since I love minimal borders.
> 
> Where would we be without Levelcap....






Yep he is great! Did the same thing for the scopes in BF3. I also love minimal occlusion from my sight.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> Should I buy it now? Serious question. lol.


It is rather unplayable for me atm, each and every game crashes,even campaign but it is a matter of time till everything gets fixed and it will shine. It is just a shame they launched it at this unfinished state.


----------



## JJHCRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> That scope has too many markings for my taste and that big bulky thing on the side that doesn't do anything XD


It's just so good at long range. The extra lines make it easy to figure out bullet drop.


----------



## RandySavage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> Have the fixed the reloading glitch where you discard your ammo? That was one of the reasons assault/engineer ran out of ammo so damn fast without realizing it.
> 
> I'm having a really tough time nailing down a decent gun for Engi though. Tried SG553 and it just has a _stupid_ amount of recoil in all directions.
> 
> Now tossing up between AK5C, ACW-R and AKU-12. Which to use, which to use...


Have you tried the Designated Marksman Rifle (DMR)? I had your problem until I started using these with engi... Of course, you're still going to get sniped by assault rifles (thanks for the balance dice), but it's something different to try and it's really helped me.... when I'm not tank whoring.


----------



## Crowe98

So who has experienced stuttering and what have you done to fix it? Moreso, GPU usage stuttering.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> So who has experienced stuttering and what have you done to fix it? Moreso, GPU usage stuttering.


Check GPUz and make sure your not going over your Vram, that will cause stuttering, when I went up to 1080p from 720p I had to lower some of my settings to high from ultra and msaa from 4x to 2x, because I was going over my 2gb.

I know you said its likely the GPU, but have you looked into un-parking your CPU cores?

it helped me quite a bit making my gameplay a lot smoother taking away the majority of stuttering I got that wasnt caused by my GPU.

I still get the occasional CPU usage drop and fps drop from it but not nearly as much.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> Have the fixed the reloading glitch where you discard your ammo? That was one of the reasons assault/engineer ran out of ammo so damn fast without realizing it.
> 
> I'm having a really tough time nailing down a decent gun for Engi though. *Tried SG553* and it just has a _stupid_ amount of recoil in all directions.
> 
> Now tossing up between AK5C, ACW-R and AKU-12. Which to use, which to use...


My fav gun in the game so far for conquest, so good and extremely accurate and decent in those flash hip fire moments. Iron sights, hb and angled grip for me so far.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

I've been using the SG553 a lot for engineer, that gun tears people apart pretty well too. I gotta check out the stats though, the ACW-R might be better.


----------



## phinexswarm71

i wasnt much impressed with the sg553 its got to much spread for my liking in mid range,though in short range its quite good,but i might not blown away just because the sg553 wasnt equipped with heavy barrel or foregrip so i need to check it out with these two

in general the engineers guns didnt impressed me in comparison to the assaults class guns like the ak 12


----------



## PF85

How does GTX 670 Sli run in BF4?


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Check GPUz and make sure your not going over your Vram, that will cause stuttering, when I went up to 1080p from 720p I had to lower some of my settings to high from ultra and msaa from 4x to 2x, because I was going over my 2gb.
> 
> I know you said its likely the GPU, but have you looked into un-parking your CPU cores?
> 
> it helped me quite a bit making my gameplay a lot smoother taking away the majority of stuttering I got that wasnt caused by my GPU.
> 
> I still get the occasional CPU usage drop and fps drop from it but not nearly as much.


Ah, alright. Im running 1080p low settings on my 6850 1GB. So yeah.


----------



## scutzi128

Scar-H is where its at. Just shreds flesh.


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Scar-H is where its at. Just shreds flesh.


Sadly assault-exclusive








The only AR with 34 max / 25 min is insane though, definitely needs an angled grip + brake to tame that recoil.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Anyone else noticed this (maybe it has been mentioned before - but I haven't seen it crop up):
When flying a jet, but more specifically a chopper as an air vehicle, do you suddenly lose all power - despite having W pressed?

I almost hit the water 4x with the lil bird - and no I wasn't hit - 100% health. The chopped acted as if I wasn't pressing W. So I quickly untap and re-tap W and the chopper regains power.
Definitely not my keyboard, as I have no problems running or anything else - nor have had any problems with this in BF3.

Any inputs about this?


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> Ah, alright. Im running 1080p low settings on my 6850 1GB. So yeah.


hmm, you are probably cutting it close with vram because of running at 1080p.

So i tested myself, ran @ 1080p low preset and im still using 1.4GB of vram, try lowering your resolution and see if that helps.

@dubbed, YES this has happened to me too, I think it has something to do with W not being recognized as pressed, I've noticed too that sometimes I'll try running and I wont move, I'll look down at my hand, making sure I'm pressing w and not q or e, when I see that my finger is on W I started to assume it was one of the many bugs we are blessed with by dice.









I had this happen to me on one of my best attack chopper streaks with a random who had a mic, we were wrecking shanghai, then out of nowhere from 300M I just start free falling, meanwhile holding then spamming W, nothing, just plopped right into the water, 100% health, nothing hit us.

Must of ran out of gas.


----------



## anticommon

So I'm running stock and still getting freezes. This game is so great yet so freaking terrible. I can't stand it.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Anyone else noticed this (maybe it has been mentioned before - but I haven't seen it crop up):
> When flying a jet, but more specifically a chopper as an air vehicle, do you suddenly lose all power - despite having W pressed?
> 
> I almost hit the water 4x with the lil bird - and no I wasn't hit - 100% health. The chopped acted as if I wasn't pressing W. So I quickly untap and re-tap W and the chopper regains power.
> Definitely not my keyboard, as I have no problems running or anything else - nor have had any problems with this in BF3.
> 
> Any inputs about this?


I think that happened to me last night. I didn't realize at the time that's what happened, but I suddenly lost altitude and crashed even though I was holding W the whole time. Not sure which helo it was though.


----------



## Krazee

No more bf4 since I sent in gfx card for a step up. What to do for two weeks


----------



## dmasteR

This guy spoke to a QA Employee at DICE.

"Then you have EA that wants us to release 2 weeks before CoD to avoid competition"


----------



## syn17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> No more bf4 since I sent in gfx card for a step up. What to do for two weeks


Buy the Warner Bros Humble Bundle and play Arkham City on the Intel HD 3000 integrated GPU with 30fps on medium


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> This guy spoke to a QA Employee at DICE.
> 
> "Then you have EA that wants us to release 2 weeks before CoD to avoid competition"


competition on who has the most bugs?









I haven't tried cod but bf4 has a plethora of bugs and probably has em beat, not because the lack of work but the sheer complexity of bf4 multiplayer compared to cod multiplayer, its obvious there is more coding put into it.


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I had this happen to me on one of my best attack chopper streaks with a random who had a mic, we were wrecking shanghai, then out of nowhere from 300M I just start free falling, meanwhile holding then spamming W, nothing, just plopped right into the water, 100% health, nothing hit us.
> 
> Must of ran out of gas.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I think that happened to me last night. I didn't realize at the time that's what happened, but I suddenly lost altitude and crashed even though I was holding W the whole time. Not sure which helo it was though.


Yeah sounding a bit buggy if nothing hit you.
AFAIK "mobility hit" on flying vehicles causes them to temporarily stall and fall a bit, but they can recover from it as long as they're not too close to the ground/structures.

But if nothing hit you and you're still losing power...glitch lol








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> This guy spoke to a QA Employee at DICE.
> 
> "Then you have EA that wants us to release 2 weeks before CoD to avoid competition"


That is some interesting insight, good read! Thanks for posting this









Definitely makes me think twice about all those "DICE please respond!" threads, he makes such a good point about the internet hate machine and people misquoting/misunderstanding. So true, seen it happen with countless developers getting misquoted in news articles and misunderstood by fanbases.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Anyone else noticed this (maybe it has been mentioned before - but I haven't seen it crop up):
> When flying a jet, but more specifically a chopper as an air vehicle, do you suddenly lose all power - despite having W pressed?
> 
> I almost hit the water 4x with the lil bird - and no I wasn't hit - 100% health. The chopped acted as if I wasn't pressing W. So I quickly untap and re-tap W and the chopper regains power.
> Definitely not my keyboard, as I have no problems running or anything else - nor have had any problems with this in BF3.
> 
> Any inputs about this?


I dont fly jets but it would happen to me just running around in BF3 and BF4. I never noticed it doing that in vehicles though which is weird.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> This guy spoke to a QA Employee at DICE.
> 
> "Then you have EA that wants us to release 2 weeks before CoD to avoid competition"


I quite honestly dont get this, Like seriously, Wouldnt it be better to release your games throughout the year instead of it essentially being EVERY BIG GAME COMING OUT ALL AT ONCE AT THE END OF THE YEAR?

It strains me and im a very dedicated gamer with no life outside of gaming at the moment, There just isnt enough time to play all of them.. 2 weeks generally isnt enough...

Rome Total War 2 was released months ahead of schedule, its finally working somewhat correctly (IE how it should have AT LAUNCH) and i am happy CA is fixing it, but still it really caused a nasty backlash and probubly killed purchases for it due to the buggy nature, and probubly killed preorder numbers for the next game..

Ubisoft is the only one that seems to agree with me, im genuinely happy they delayed Watch Dogs till next year... Id rather a well polished amazing gameplay experience than one rushed out the door because the quarter is up or because of a deadline or "to have something to compete at the holidays"


----------



## moocowman

So.. I'm probably alone on this, but I just finished the campaign I have to say I actually kind of enjoyed it quite a bit. Of course, gameplay wise it was a typical gallery shooter (it did offer a bit more freedom in certain spots) but story wise, I actually genuinely enjoyed it. Liked the characters and everything. It was definitely better than BF3's, although I know that's not saying much. It was just one of the more enjoyable "thrill-ride" FPS campaigns I've played in a while (IMO, of course).


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Ubisoft is the only one that seems to agree with me, im genuinely happy they delayed Watch Dogs till next year... Id rather a well polished amazing gameplay experience than one rushed out the door because the quarter is up or because of a deadline or "to have something to compete at the holidays"


If you want the best example of a game company that feels never rushes/releases anything before it's finished, look no further than Blizzard. They're not perfect but they're damn close.

I mean Blizzard are known for the quotes *When It's Ready™* and *Soon™* in response to most questions ever asked regarding release dates for their titles, it frustrates a lot of fans, but at the same time it's a good thing








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> So.. I'm probably alone on this, but I just finished the campaign I have to say I actually kind of enjoyed it quite a bit. Of course, gameplay wise it was a typical gallery shooter (it did offer a bit more freedom in certain spots) but story wise, I actually genuinely enjoyed it. Liked the characters and everything. It was definitely better than BF3's, although I know that's not saying much. It was just one of the more enjoyable "thrill-ride" FPS campaigns I've played in a while (IMO, of course).


Meanwhile some reviewers are saying that Battlefield needs to go back to it's roots and stop having a campaign, wasn't 1942 multiplayer only?
I tend to agree, both BF3 and BF4 campaigns have been pretty damn pathetic compared to any decent singleplayer game (e.g Far Cry, Fallout and Crysis series). Both were extremely short and very shallow stories and characters. Whoever thinks otherwise needs to seriously play some decent singleplayer games and re-assess their standards









IMO with Battlefield it's just a waste of resources that could have been better spent towards multiplayer. Look at Respawn Entertainment, they already they want Titanfall to be a multiplayer-focused game and have decided not to have any singleplayer whatsoever....specifically stating that they don't want to split-up resources and dedicate everything towards MP.

Hats-off to them


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I quite honestly dont get this, Like seriously, Wouldnt it be better to release your games throughout the year instead of it essentially being EVERY BIG GAME COMING OUT ALL AT ONCE AT THE END OF THE YEAR?
> 
> It strains me and im a very dedicated gamer with no life outside of gaming at the moment, There just isnt enough time to play all of them.. 2 weeks generally isnt enough...
> 
> Rome Total War 2 was released months ahead of schedule, its finally working somewhat correctly (IE how it should have AT LAUNCH) and i am happy CA is fixing it, but still it really caused a nasty backlash and probubly killed purchases for it due to the buggy nature, and probubly killed preorder numbers for the next game..
> 
> Ubisoft is the only one that seems to agree with me, im genuinely happy they delayed Watch Dogs till next year... Id rather a well polished amazing gameplay experience than one rushed out the door because the quarter is up or because of a deadline or "to have something to compete at the holidays"


I didn't buy total war 2 - based on reviews basically.
EA shot themselves a bit in the foot.
If it is really a GOOD GAME -which IMO it is when it gets patched, it should sell well.

It's always hard to win over fanboys - but if u do so at the expenses of your regular customers, then you'll quickly find yourself in a deep black hole.
That's my thoughts on Samsung right now. They've realised their mistakes and are trying to correct the wrongs - but the damage has already been done for rooters / devs out there and they're already shifting company (ie to pure google / nexus and/or Sony)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> This guy spoke to a QA Employee at DICE.
> 
> "Then you have EA that wants us to release 2 weeks before CoD to avoid competition"


sounds about right - but even I could have wrote that as a "QA tester at DICE"


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> Meanwhile some reviewers are saying that Battlefield needs to go back to it's roots and stop having a campaign, wasn't 1942 multiplayer only?
> I tend to agree, both BF3 and BF4 campaigns have been pretty damn pathetic compared to any decent singleplayer game (e.g Far Cry, Fallout and Crysis series). Both were extremely short and very shallow stories and characters. Whoever thinks otherwise needs to seriously play some decent singleplayer games and re-assess their standards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO with Battlefield it's just a waste of resources that could have been better spent towards multiplayer. Look at Respawn Entertainment, they already they want Titanfall to be a multiplayer-focused game and have decided not to have any singleplayer whatsoever....specifically stating that they don't want to split-up resources and dedicate everything towards MP.
> 
> Hats-off to them


Obviously it's just my opinion. xD I've enjoyed the other games you mentioned much more except the Crysis series. Those games are were kind of boring to me.

Eh.. I can't say I agree with that. DICE is a pretty big company so having a campaign probably doesn't really take away resources that could be spent on the multiplayer. I really don't think the multiplayer would be any different if there wasn't a single player campaign. However, Respawn is a smaller company that benefits from being more focused since they don't really have the resources that DICE has. I think the most valuable resource for DICE is time and if they didn't limit themselves to a two year development cycle, single player or not, the multiplayer would improve tenfold.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Everything low at 1080p 100% on the resolution scale.
> 
> 150 fps bare minimum even in 64 player servers. I play FPS games to shoot people, don't care about fancy visuals.


Same here, I played with ultra settings for a few matches just to see and enjoy the visuals before getting down to business with all low settings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> That scope has too many markings for my taste and that big bulky thing on the side that doesn't do anything XD
> 
> Levelcap did a full scope review btw, which is mind-blowingly useful in helping people decide what scope is ideal for them:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like my favorites are pretty much exactly the same as his, since I love minimal borders.
> 
> Where would we be without Levelcap....


Really helpful tips of scopes from lvlcap, as expected. I was using the PSO-1 w/ Canted but since watching his vid I've changed to PK-A w/ Canted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> i wasnt much impressed with the sg553 its got to much spread for my liking in mid range,though in short range its quite good,but i might not blown away just because the sg553 wasnt equipped with heavy barrel or foregrip so i need to check it out with these two
> 
> in general the engineers guns didnt impressed me in comparison to the assaults class guns like the *ak 12*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Scar-H is where its at. Just shreds flesh.


So far I'm really liking the AK-12 with PK-A [3.4x] and Canted sights, Suppressor or Heavy Barrel and Angled Grip. But when I'm done with it I'll definitely have to give the Scar-H a go.

*EDIT:* I've gotta say that those battlepacks help out a lot! Atm I'm getting 250% extra XP that's getting me not only ranked but unlocking all kinds of other goodies every round. Someone told me in game that the XP only last for an hour of actual gameplay, but so far I started with 50% last night and got up to 250% today. And it's still going, I've definitely played more than an hours worth of actual gameplay with the XP bonuses from last night and this morning. Anyone else getting this kind of XP stack too?

*EDIT EDIT:* Also that tip about "pushing E" as a Medic to revive a fallen teammate is bogus or just doesn't work for me. I've tried and tried it since it's such a good easy way to revive and switch back to primary all in one but to no avail.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I didn't buy total war 2 - based on reviews basically.
> EA shot themselves a bit in the foot.
> If it is really a GOOD GAME -which IMO it is when it gets patched, it should sell well.
> 
> It's always hard to win over fanboys - but if u do so at the expenses of your regular customers, then you'll quickly find yourself in a deep black hole.
> That's my thoughts on Samsung right now. They've realised their mistakes and are trying to correct the wrongs - but the damage has already been done for rooters / devs out there and they're already shifting company (ie to pure google / nexus and/or Sony)
> sounds about right - but even I could have wrote that as a "QA tester at DICE"


I'm sure you could, but he's actually a Verified QA Tested from DICE. Was verified through Reddit mods.


----------



## Tatakai All

Any Assault players out there noticing that lvl 1 of Combat Medic Field Upgrade doesn't work?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Any Assault players out there noticing that lvl 1 of Combat Medic Field Upgrade doesn't work?


You mean the '*battlepack*'? Yeah, i chose the potato grip, and didnt see it. Not sure what happened...


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> You mean the '*battlepack*'? Yeah, i chose the potato grip, and didnt see it. Not sure what happened...


You ate it. It specifically told you not to eat it. You had ONE JOB.


----------



## moocowman

Can't blame him. They look delicious! D:


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> You ate it. It specifically told you not to eat it. You had ONE JOB.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> You mean the '*battlepack*'? Yeah, i chose the potato grip, and didnt see it. Not sure what happened...


I was actually talking about the Combat Medic perks. The one where you get to drop 2 medic packs. It does work I was just not noticing it I guess.


----------



## Sadmoto

I had a battlefield moment I wish I could of recorded, I at least had witness of my squad, my room-mate and even my mom haha.









I was on railway and we were getting wrecked by their AA, when he killed me I switched to recon, jumped in a jet and flew up to the ceiling, I then HALO jumped down above the AA dropping c4 in the last few meters. I land on the nose of the AA and I begin teabagging, he turns and as hes spraying into me I blow the c4.

The guy I killed even got a kick out of it, it was a really fun game!


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> If you want the best example of a game company that feels never rushes/releases anything before it's finished, look no further than Blizzard. They're not perfect but they're damn close.
> 
> I mean Blizzard are known for the quotes *When It's Ready™* and *Soon™* in response to most questions ever asked regarding release dates for their titles, it frustrates a lot of fans, but at the same time it's a good thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile some reviewers are saying that Battlefield needs to go back to it's roots and stop having a campaign, wasn't 1942 multiplayer only?
> I tend to agree, both BF3 and BF4 campaigns have been pretty damn pathetic compared to any decent singleplayer game (e.g Far Cry, Fallout and Crysis series). Both were extremely short and very shallow stories and characters. Whoever thinks otherwise needs to seriously play some decent singleplayer games and re-assess their standards


Valve as well

and i agree they need to take the core BF games and ditch campaign, Maybe a sort of tutorial thing but thats about it, No story or anything...

That said the story in BF4 has some decent moments, Its again, not great or awesome, but its good for what it is...

Battlefield Bad Company should be the single player focused entry in the franchise, More fast paced action and -fun-


----------



## EliteReplay

Well some how any thing DICE did today with a server patch has making the game run smoother than before i am even getting more FPS some how








usually i had 50-60 fps on HIGH... and now im getting 70-80FPS


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Well some how any thing DICE did today with a server patch has making the game run smoother than before i am even getting more FPS some how
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usually i had 50-60 fps on HIGH... and now im getting 70-80FPS


With a 60hz panel hey......


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy spoke to a QA Employee at DICE.
> 
> "Then you have EA that wants us to release 2 weeks before CoD to avoid competition"


what a joke, how about doing a REAL BETA TEST HUH?!!?? Then you would get those 5 million hours of testing BEFORE LAUNCH?!!?!!!!

The beta wasn't even a beta, it was a teaser. If you want a real beta you make it @ least a month long, with staggered access to different maps & wep's. Week one, map A B C, wep X Y Z with all attachments. something tells me none of the DICE guys have ever worked on an MMO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> With a 60hz panel hey......


>____>


----------



## mphfrom77

Doesn't matter if the game is a little broken. I can still see that things have changed a little too much.

My favorite vehicle, the Attack Choppers, are complete garbage. If you don't get shot down by some lock on crap immediately out of your spawn, it doesn't matter because you have no ammo to shoot anything. Jets do though...they never run out of ammo like every other vehicle. Engineers never run out of lock on crap.

And the gunplay is now worse than BF3. I just can't seem to find a way to enjoy the gun play. Yeah, I'm new to pc with the whole keyboard / mouse thing, but I didn't have any trouble just starting out in BF3 on pc a month ago with nothing unlocked going up against people that had things unlocked.

Just sayin


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I had a battlefield moment I wish I could of recorded, I at least had witness of my squad, my room-mate and even my mom haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on railway and we were getting wrecked by their AA, when he killed me I switched to recon, jumped in a jet and flew up to the ceiling, I then HALO jumped down above the AA dropping c4 in the last few meters. I land on the nose of the AA and I begin teabagging, he turns and as hes spraying into me I blow the c4.
> 
> The guy I killed even got a kick out of it, it was a really fun game!


I had an equally fun game being the guy who spent most of his time in AA shooting stuff down









It's sooo powerful, but I hardly used AA in BF3 so I dunno if it's been buffed in BF4 or what. Found a nice spot around a large antenna so everytime jets came in for a bomb run I'd just hide there, them shoot them on the way out. Helicopters are basically sitting ducks against AA. It can also wreck infantry and jeeps, so fun!

I thought I'd try my luck against an enemy tank to see if I could kill it in a head-to-head fight....yeah, that didn't work out too well


----------



## sWaY20

Can someone tell me why i keep being kicked out of games with this error?

ERROR
Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player 'xxSW4Yxx' (for 0 minutes) ... RESTRICTION: Service Communication Failure: PnkBstrA.exe

I've exhausted all of the "googled" fixes i could find and updating pb, nothing is working and this is adding on to the frustration i already have with this game. I have been playing fine since last sun, from all of the crashes, now this, im about to rage!!!


----------



## healey33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Can someone tell me why i keep being kicked out of games with this error?
> 
> ERROR
> Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player 'xxSW4Yxx' (for 0 minutes) ... RESTRICTION: Service Communication Failure: PnkBstrA.exe
> 
> I've exhausted all of the "googled" fixes i could find and updating pb, nothing is working and this is adding on to the frustration i already have with this game. I have been playing fine since last sun, from all of the crashes, now this, im about to rage!!!


http://answers.ea.com/t5/Battlefield-4/BF4-I-always-get-kicked-by-PunkBuster/m-p/1802247
This worked for me


----------



## sWaY20

Thanx man, you saved something from getting broken. +rep

Works 100%


----------



## Sadmoto

anyone know what MSVCR110.dll is and why its causing me to crash?

been getting this a few times today, one good thing about win7









Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
Application Name: bf4.exe
Application Version: 1.0.0.0
Application Timestamp: 526b9042
Fault Module Name: MSVCR110.dll
Fault Module Version: 11.0.51106.1
Fault Module Timestamp: 5098826e
Exception Code: c0000005
Exception Offset: 000000000003c7f0
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
Locale ID: 1033
Additional Information 1: 74a1
Additional Information 2: 74a1d07792e16d337a7ac72d304dbeec
Additional Information 3: 32fb
Additional Information 4: 32fbb421b80a24035211297cba8c092b


----------



## Waltz

Head to the Battlefield 4 installation folder, C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 4 by default, then find the _Installer folder.
In _Installer, navigate into the VC folder, then into vc2012Update3, and finally redist.
In redist, find both the x86 and x64 versions of VCredist.exe.
Run and install both versions, and your game should now launch without error.

http://answers.ea.com/t5/Battlefield-4/Help-BF4-crash-Fault-Module-MSVCR110-dll/m-p/1790217


----------



## Quesenek

Whats everyone's DPI at do you have it low or high and why?
I just tried out setting my DPI to 800 which is half my original DPI for normal gun play and 200 DPI for long range aiming and it has done amazing things to my total kills per round, either that or it forcing me to play realllllllly slow has.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Whats everyone's DPI at do you have it low or high and why?
> I just tried out setting my DPI to 800 which is half my original DPI for normal gun play and 200 DPI for long range aiming and it has done amazing things to my total kills per round, either that or it forcing me to play realllllllly slow has.


1200


----------



## The-racer

Don't know the exact DPI settings of my mouse.
But it's a R.A.T. 9 , and i play always on the slowest setting.
Only when in vehicles (driver) i switch one step faster.
When gunning in a helo , i switch 2 steps higher.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Whats everyone's DPI at do you have it low or high and why?
> I just tried out setting my DPI to 800 which is half my original DPI for normal gun play and 200 DPI for long range aiming and it has done amazing things to my total kills per round, either that or it forcing me to play realllllllly slow has.


Low sensitivity is better. You can't just say your DPI though, it also depends on the game setting. I'm at 1000 DPI and 0.01 in Bf4, for a ~10" 360.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Whats everyone's DPI at do you have it low or high and why?
> I just tried out setting my DPI to 800 which is half my original DPI for normal gun play and 200 DPI for long range aiming and it has done amazing things to my total kills per round, either that or it forcing me to play realllllllly slow has.


800. In game sens according to realmware settings editor 2.25%


----------



## 7stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> competition on who has the most bugs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't tried cod but bf4 has a plethora of bugs and probably has em beat, not because the lack of work but the sheer complexity of bf4 multiplayer compared to cod multiplayer, its obvious there is more coding put into it.


COD Ghosts 1.0 crashes if you run overlays apps (like cpu/gpu monitoring) and doesn't support multigpu at all now, it lagged to me in the intro scene and then crashed every single time...no way to play that with overlay and crossfire ... and performance is worst despite fairly good graphics but of course not higher than BF4. Is it enough to you? is it better?







I don't think so...but right, indeed EA was wrong. I repeat that FIRST test and debug at your best, then release, even if every possible bug in reality is not fixed... be in a hurry is not a good idea.


----------



## selk22

1600DPI at 1000hz

Cant remember my in game off the top of my head. But it works great for me. Since CS iv had pretty high sensitivity


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> With a 60hz panel hey......


Yeah it doesnt matter if u have a 60hz panel, u feel the game differently once u get more fps
more fps mean when there is to much going arround, u wont get on the lows 40 fps but now lowest it goes it 50.. that helps u to play better


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

*Battlefield 4 - Nvidia Surround - GTX 670 3-Way SLI:*

(Click for media)

My fellow gamers, here's some Battlefield 4 single player campaign gameplay running mostly Ultra settings across a triple-monitor setup! This is probably the best-looking game out there right now, you will notice many next-gen effects which make the environments and characters feel much more alive than in previous iterations of the Battlefield series. The story is also pretty doggone good, if you pat attention to such things. I highly recommend playing this game on a triple-monitor setup if you can, the immersion factor is THROUGH THE ROOF! Prepare to be astonished and amazed, friends!


----------



## LocoGringo

if any of yall suffer from this issue I hope this helps http://youtu.be/B6DOBV7QkLU this was just posted by jaystwocents and I thought I would pass it on to you guys.
How to fix Battlefield 4 - Stuttering and Frame Drops Fixed! http://t.co/nxRftntzAl
hope it helps some of you


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I'm sure you could, but he's actually a Verified QA Tested from DICE. Was verified through Reddit mods.


ah that's good to hear then. Probably not good to hear from him though...he might lose his job.

EDIT:
I game at 1000hz with 1600DPI - mouse sensitivity is quite low on BF4 though.
Any lower or higher I can't aim properly with the sniper.

I think 1000DPI works better with my setup when flying and/or pray and spraying with my m249 - but for sniping I need that quick edge. Sniping montage to come soon


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocoGringo*
> 
> if any of yall suffer from this issue I hope this helps http://youtu.be/B6DOBV7QkLU this was just posted by jaystwocents and I thought I would pass it on to you guys.
> How to fix Battlefield 4 - Stuttering and Frame Drops Fixed! http://t.co/nxRftntzAl
> hope it helps some of you


I was hoping this would have fixed my fps drops in Windows 8.1 when Vsync is enabled (Not present in windows 7).


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ah that's good to hear then. Probably not good to hear from him though...he might lose his job.
> 
> EDIT:
> I game at 1000hz with 1600DPI - mouse sensitivity is quite low on BF4 though.
> Any lower or higher I can't aim properly with the sniper.
> 
> I think 1000DPI works better with my setup when flying and/or pray and spraying with my m249 - but for sniping I need that quick edge. Sniping montage to come soon


Na, all he said was that they can't account for all possible scenarios and that they are working hard to fix everything.

There was a lot of conversation but it was all in line with corporate responses with the actual information.

He didn't give any real details.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Na, all he said was that they can't account for all possible scenarios and that they are working hard to fix everything.
> 
> There was a lot of conversation but it was all in line with corporate responses with the actual information.
> 
> He didn't give any real details.


That's true but you know how bureaucracy works nowadays. Especially with companies like EA. Well I'm glad they got it out there anyway.


----------



## Aparition

Ya its nice to hear from any of the devs that they are concerned about the state of the game and customer opinion.

Hope their hard work pays off, I'm still having fun though.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Yeah it doesnt matter if u have a 60hz panel, u feel the game differently once u get more fps
> more fps mean when there is to much going arround, u wont get on the lows 40 fps but now lowest it goes it 50.. that helps u to play better


I understand FPS to Hz fully. Thanks for pointing that out.







IMO kinda a moot point to get over 60 FPS when your monitor can't reproduce those frames without tearing. But if you like that kind of thing, good for you.


----------



## delusion87

Anyone with a single 4890 that is able to run this game at least on low?


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delusion87*
> 
> Anyone with a single 4890 that is able to run this game at least on low?


My friend with 4850 and x4 640 propus and 4gbram cant run this game because of stuttering issues. Its unplayable even at the lowest settings


----------



## The-racer

Anyone has an idea what FPS increase i can expect when getting an extra gigabyte 7970 OC edition?
I found a couple for 200€ a piece


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> Anyone has an idea what FPS increase i can expect when getting an extra gigabyte 7970 OC edition?
> I found a couple for 200€ a piece


current card being?

PS. that's a great card for a great price.


----------



## The-racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> current card being?
> 
> PS. that's a great card for a great price.


I already have one (1Ghz version).
And my friend has an OT version (1.1Ghz)

But i found a guy who is selling 6 of them for 200€ a piece.
I already contacted him and got 2 reserved for next week.

I , and my friend are just curious what FPS incrase we will get when going crossfire.


----------



## delusion87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> My friend with 4850 and x4 640 propus and 4gbram cant run this game because of stuttering issues. Its unplayable even at the lowest settings


Ty and that hurts


----------



## gunshyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It's not so much about only getting 60fps cause your monitor only does 60hz. Higher FPS gives better reg with the way BattleField has coded their netcode.
> 
> I'm a old school gamer though, and being on the top of the scoreboard is much more important :]
> 
> Difference from low to Ultra isn't that huge anyways.


Set everything to low lastnight and played at average 130 FPS and surprisingly things did seem better. I was skeptical about this and it's purely subjective but it felt as though everything was occuring real time. I wasnt getting apparent one shot, though i did get shot around around corners a few times but it occured less.

The difference between Ulta and low is rather drastic though. It looked brutal but played better!


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delusion87*
> 
> Ty and that hurts


Yeah its sad to see.. The days of the x4 and the 4000 series are coming to an end









He is going to try to upgrage the GPU first and see if that helps but my prediction is that the 4gb ram and CPU at stock will still have performance issues.. If you OC the CPU I would be curious to how the athelon series handles it.

Just saw your CPU.. with the additional cores and OC'd I assume it would be okay but dont hold me to it!

E: So if your on that 23inch screen are you at 1080p? if not then I thnk with 1gb vram you will be okay with that 4890 maybe at low? His is the 512mb version and its significantly Vram deprived in that game at 1080p


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Whats everyone's DPI at do you have it low or high and why?
> I just tried out setting my DPI to 800 which is half my original DPI for normal gun play and 200 DPI for long range aiming and it has done amazing things to my total kills per round, either that or it forcing me to play realllllllly slow has.


1800 DPI at 1000 hz with 144hz monitor.

I tried 800 DPI as some of you are running but it felt like slow motion.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> I already have one (1Ghz version).
> And my friend has an OT version (1.1Ghz)
> 
> But i found a guy who is selling 6 of them for 200€ a piece.
> I already contacted him and got 2 reserved for next week.
> 
> I , and my friend are just curious what FPS incrase we will get when going crossfire.


you'll get a naturally big performance increase.
But make sure that you CAN crossfire with it. BGy that I mean you got the Ghz version - does it work with trhe OC version etc.

With all that in mind - BF4 has so many problems - don't expect good crossfire or SLI performance at this stage. I think it needs a few more patches to be better optimised.
I would say you'll get at least 1.5x increase in FPS


----------



## mironccr345

I'm not sure if this has been posted before, but has anyone else got a DXGI HUNG error? I'm running surround with the latest drivers.

It's really annoying! Especially when a match is about to end.










Spoiler: Check out the VRAM use.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Sounds like you need to reinstall your nvidia drivers and also try reinstalling precision or ab whichever your using, I'd start there...


----------



## mironccr345

Ok, I've installed the latest drivers last night....so it might have something to do with precision? I'll update precision tonight and see if that helps. Thanks!


----------



## The-racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> you'll get a naturally big performance increase.
> But make sure that you CAN crossfire with it. BGy that I mean you got the Ghz version - does it work with trhe OC version etc.
> 
> With all that in mind - BF4 has so many problems - don't expect good crossfire or SLI performance at this stage. I think it needs a few more patches to be better optimised.
> I would say you'll get at least 1.5x increase in FPS


The only issue is that , when you crossfire an 7970 1Ghz edition with a 1.1Ghz edition ,
is that the highest clocked card will be clocked down to 1Ghz.
But , you can then clock them both again to 1.1Ghz in catalyst.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

So I got my frame rates back up to normal.

Updated from win 8 to 8.1
Updated chipset driver
Made user.cfg file with frame rate display and lock (120)
Deleted old drivers with ddu.
Reinstalled drivers fresh
Followed xfactors video settings.

120fps locked on!

Now I'll modify the settings to see what I can turn up w/o sacrificing frames


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> The only issue is that , when you crossfire an 7970 1Ghz edition with a 1.1Ghz edition ,
> is that the highest clocked card will be clocked down to 1Ghz.
> But , you can then clock them both again to 1.1Ghz in catalyst.


well try looking at some reviews and benchmarks online - maybe you'll be able to see accurately the FPS gain.


----------



## rogerthat1945

I have a new iNNo3D iChiLL GTX 780 and BF4 tells me it should only run on HIGH settings as when I put the game on ultra, it gave me a message to tell me to turn it down a notch.

Other than that. Very very happy.

I dont actually think there is anything wrong; its just that the game has some very high requirements to run everything on ultra?

Zalman (externally-venting) Z11 Pro case.
Intel i7 4770
Z78 Asus Sabertooth Mo-Bo.
Powered by 700W Platinum PSU.
16GB XPG 1866 Ram.
iNNo3D iChiLL GTX 780 (of course).
128Gb Samsung Pro SSD
Windows 8.1 Pro
WD Black 1Tb Hard-drive for games.

Asus VG278H 3D 120 MHz 1080p Monitor. (Not running the game in 3D).

Do I really need ANOTHER GTX 780 for SLi to run the game at ULTRA EVERYTHING ?









Yes; I have every Mo-bo update and bios update and Windows update and software update and driver update. Everything. Done.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogerthat1945*
> 
> I have a new iNNo3D iChiLL GTX 780 and BF4 tells me it should only run on HIGH settings as when I put the game on ultra, it gave me a message to tell me to turn it down a notch.
> 
> Other than that. Very very happy.
> 
> I dont actually thing there is anything wrong; its just that the game has some very high requirements to run everything on ultra?
> 
> Zalman (externally-venting) Z11 Pro case.
> Intel i7 4770
> Z78 Asus Sabertooth Mo-Bo.
> Powered by 700W Platinum PSU.
> 16GB XPG 1866 Ram.
> iNNo3D iChiLL GTX 780 (of course).
> 128Gb Samsung Pro SSD
> Windows 8.1 Pro
> WD Black 1Tb Hard-drive for games.
> 
> Asus VG278H 3D 120 MHz 1080p Monitor. (Not running the game in 3D).
> 
> Do I really need GTX 780 to run the game at ULTRA EVERYTHING ?


You need an 8800 GTX.


----------



## rogerthat1945

You need an 8800 GTX.










Chortle.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogerthat1945*
> 
> You need an 8800 GTX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chortle.


Please for all!!! Change you avatar









A single 780 should be able to play on Ultra fine. If you are looking for 120 FPS at Ultra you will need SLI or reduce settings.
I play on Ultra with a single 780 just fine.


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PF85*
> 
> How does GTX 670 Sli run in BF4?


very good, very good indeed!! I'm using 2Gb 670's in SLI @ 2560x1440 - also using extra monitor for Battlescreen (very cool!)

What is the FPS benchmark software again? Forgotten the name...


----------



## FlyingNugget

Was there a patch? My GPU usage problems have been fixed. Now I get constant 98-99% gpu usage. However I feel like now its harder to get kills? Or they nerfed the m416? :S


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingNugget*
> 
> Was there a patch? My GPU usage problems have been fixed. Now I get constant 98-99% gpu usage. However I feel like now its harder to get kills? Or they nerfed the m416? :S


no patch on my end.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I understand FPS to Hz fully. Thanks for pointing that out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO kinda a moot point to get over 60 FPS when your monitor can't reproduce those frames without tearing. But if you like that kind of thing, good for you.


i dont get any tearing at least is not noticeable for me. if i put the game on ULTRA i get tearing but on HIGH is smooth as but because in getting higher FPS.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingNugget*
> 
> Was there a patch? My GPU usage problems have been fixed. Now I get constant 98-99% gpu usage. However I feel like now its harder to get kills? Or they nerfed the m416? :S


i have notice the same... my FPS have increased since yesterday night as well


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i dont get any tearing at least is not noticeable for me. if i put the game on ULTRA i get tearing but on HIGH is smooth as but because in getting higher FPS.


Tearing occurs when the frames spike/drop. So if you are running 120 fps and you move the view and drop to 80 fps then spike back up to 120 fps that will cause tearing. If you are able to constantly keep 120 fps then you won't see tearing.

Constant fps, or minimizing fps changes, is key.


----------



## mestido

Does the game still crushing?
I still didn't installed it because of all the crushing going on. Hate to play when the game is not stable.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingNugget*
> 
> Was there a patch? My GPU usage problems have been fixed. Now I get constant 98-99% gpu usage. However I feel like now its harder to get kills? Or they nerfed the m416? :S


Maybe you just lucky


----------



## Aparition

I had a crash last night when, unknowing to me, Windows decided to update my GPU driver, which lead to a BSOD









Once I installed the newest driver properly, so I can use shadowplay







, I have not had any client crashes. Server issues still persist though.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> anyone know what MSVCR110.dll is and why its causing me to crash?
> 
> been getting this a few times today, one good thing about win7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem Event Name:APPCRASH
> Application Name:bf4.exe
> Application Version:1.0.0.0
> Application Timestamp:526b9042
> Fault Module Name:MSVCR110.dll
> Fault Module Version:11.0.51106.1
> Fault Module Timestamp:5098826e
> Exception Code:c0000005
> Exception Offset:000000000003c7f0
> OS Version:6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
> Locale ID:1033
> Additional Information 1:74a1
> Additional Information 2:74a1d07792e16d337a7ac72d304dbeec
> Additional Information 3:32fb
> Additional Information 4:32fbb421b80a24035211297cba8c092b


So I'm getting this error again, which is getting on my nerves because I was just 20-0 from sniping with the 50 cal then stealing their AA in a game on rogue transmission and now I won't get my credit.

I've updated my microsoft redistributables, fully updated win7, updated PB, checked for bf4 updates, repair installed.

anyone running into this problem?


----------



## keikei

For those not already in the know about *SYMTHIC*. Great place for BF4 info and weapon/attachment statics. Much more useful info. than buggy battlelog. Some descriptions and stats still in progress, but great site for the anal player trying to be the best soldier they can on the filed.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> So I'm getting this error again, which is getting on my nerves because I was just 20-0 from sniping with the 50 cal then stealing their AA in a game on rogue transmission and now I won't get my credit.
> 
> I've updated my microsoft redistributables, fully updated win7, updated PB, checked for bf4 updates, repair installed.
> 
> anyone running into this problem?


I used my Google foo and found this...
Quote:


> MSVCR110.dll is the Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable dll that is needed for projects built with Visual Studio 2011. The dll letters spell this out.
> MS = Microsoft, V = Visual, C = C++, R = Redistributable
> For Winroy to get started, this file is probably needed.
> This error appears when you wish to run a software which require the Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable 2012. The redistributable can easily be downloaded on the Microsoft website as x86 or x64 edition. Depending on the software you wish to install you need to install either the 32 bit or the 64 bit version. Refer the following link:
> http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=30679#


Every search result showed this as a MS Visual C++ issue.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> 1800 DPI at 1000 hz with 144hz monitor.
> 
> I tried 800 DPI as some of you are running but it felt like slow motion.


I cannot comment on how it would feel on a 120hz+ monitor yet, However the main reason I changed to a lower setting (levelcap did it...) is because I was constantly losing gun fights where there were two or more enemies. I would be able to move my mouse too fast and would end up bringing both of their health down but not killing one or both.
With it lower I always end up killing at least one person in a group before my mouse even moves off of him. My kills per game after one game went from ~5 kills a game to over 20. Sure it may seem trivial and maybe really obvious to some, but I never really took it seriously until now.
Next I'm going to work on the vehicle profiles, I've been avoiding vehicles since BFBC2 simply because I couldn't control them all at the same vehicle sensitivity that the menu gives you but now with the profiles on my mouse(g700) I can.

BTW my BF4 mouse sensitivity is ~33 which is the same as it was when I was running 1600DPI.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> I cannot comment on how it would feel on a 120hz+ monitor yet, However the main reason I changed to a lower setting (levelcap did it...) is because I was constantly losing gun fights where there were two or more enemies. I would be able to move my mouse too fast and would end up bringing both of their health down but not killing one or both.
> With it lower I always end up killing at least one person in a group before my mouse even moves off of him. My kills per game after one game went from ~5 kills a game to over 20. Sure it may seem trivial and maybe really obvious to some, but I never really took it seriously until now.
> Next I'm going to work on the vehicle profiles, I've been avoiding vehicles since BFBC2 simply because I couldn't control them all at the same vehicle sensitivity that the menu gives you but now with the profiles on my mouse(g700) I can.
> 
> BTW my BF4 mouse sensitivity is ~33 which is the same as it was when I was running 1600DPI.


Constant FPS is better than a jumpy one no matter what your FPS is, you could game at 30FPS and still do well, however jumping frames cause freeze ups on the screen like a stuttering effect, you miss frames then you get nailed by others.

I aimed for 60 as my minimum at 75hz with a GTX 480 back in BF3, and it did very near to that, 55-75FPS, there is fluctuation but not a large one that will cause frames to be missed.

I played with 780 SLi for a short while and did feel like my hit reg was a tiny bit better, but this could also be placebo as i know that my 780's were much stronger than the 480.

*780 SLi*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










*GTX 480
*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Settings are obviously different.


----------



## Seid Dark

Is anyone else having extreme fps drops on Hainan Resort on certain situations? When C flag, the hotel, collapses it ruins my performance for a moment. Today I did go from constant 120fps to 45, felt absolutely horrible. Kinda like drop from 60fps to 10. Maybe it's my relatively slow cpu, it won' overclock further than 4,4GHz.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Is anyone else having extreme fps drops on Hainan Resort on certain situations? When C flag, the hotel, collapses it ruins my performance for a moment. Today I did go from constant 120fps to 45, felt absolutely horrible. Kinda like drop from 60fps to 10. Maybe it's my relatively slow cpu, it won' overclock further than 4,4GHz.


I notice drops when it goes down as well but then it's back to normal. The other monsoon map makes my fps drop a little as well. I'm sure we just need some more driver improvements is all


----------



## ntherblast

Anyone know any servers with slow vehicle respawns. Too many servers seem to have near instant vehicle respawns took out 2 rcb's just for them to respawn 5 seconds later


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Whats everyone's DPI at do you have it low or high and why?
> I just tried out setting my DPI to 800 which is half my original DPI for normal gun play and 200 DPI for long range aiming and it has done amazing things to my total kills per round, either that or it forcing me to play realllllllly slow has.


1800DPI @1000Hz anything above that I just can't aim properly anything below that just feels way to slow.


----------



## fortunesolace

Anyone getting kick by punkbuster? It was fine just 7 hours ago, I just left Origin open.


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I had a crash last night when, unknowing to me, Windows decided to update my GPU driver, which lead to a BSOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I installed the newest driver properly, so I can use shadowplay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I have not had any client crashes. Server issues still persist though.


I had my first crash last night in multiplayer I was just playing commander


----------



## MattGordon

Still thinking they messed with the optimization. Beta was semi horrible, at launch was some AMAZING fps, and now with every new update I'm getting less and less frames. It's not just the stuttering either, I'm seeing significant FPS drops often.

What's going on!


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I used my Google foo and found this...
> Every search result showed this as a MS Visual C++ issue.


Yea, I've installed both x86 and x64 of those C++ programs more then once, didn't help.
I even updated windows 7 to make sure that wasnt causing it but it still happens.

I've also started getting hangs, where an explosion will go over and my screen will freeze for a few seconds, very annoying and started out of no where.
I'm not going over anything or running out of vram, it just happens pretty regular today at least.

Whats bugging me the most about this is that one day, I'll have flawless game play never going under 40fps at times I should be under 20, then the day after, i'll crash every 2nd game, get sound bugs, cpu usage drops and CTD's, and NOTHING was changed.


----------



## avirex81

I am still getting random white screen crashes. I'm using an ATI card. I dont know if any of the ATI users have a fix for this? I downloaded the game so that shouldn't be an issue. If you guys have a work around, let me know. BTW i'm using WIndows 8.1 with the latest beta driver.


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fortunesolace*
> 
> Anyone getting kick by punkbuster? It was fine just 7 hours ago, I just left Origin open.


Run pbsvc.exe in BF4 folder, it will check whether Punkbuster is okay.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Yea, I've installed both x86 and x64 of those C++ programs more then once, didn't help.
> I even updated windows 7 to make sure that wasnt causing it but it still happens.
> 
> I've also started getting hangs, where an explosion will go over and my screen will freeze for a few seconds, very annoying and started out of no where.
> I'm not going over anything or running out of vram, it just happens pretty regular today at least.
> 
> Whats bugging me the most about this is that one day, I'll have flawless game play never going under 40fps at times I should be under 20, then the day after, i'll crash every 2nd game, get sound bugs, cpu usage drops and CTD's, and NOTHING was changed.


Did you try uninstalling the programs under an Admin account? Then installing them again the same way?
Maybe run "SFC /SCANNOW" just type in the start search bar. This runs a file checker for Windows files for any errors.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Did you try uninstalling the programs under an Admin account? Then installing them again the same way?
> Maybe run "SFC /SCANNOW" just type in the start search bar. This runs a file checker for Windows files for any errors.


I will test uninstalling then reinstalling, I only just installed over what I had, which I'm pretty sure is the exact thing you linked me too because i installed them when bf4 was released

I'll also run a sfc scan, I previously did when I thought one of my harddrives was going bad and had 0 errors, but ill go through it again to be safe and I'll report back!


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> For those not already in the know about *SYMTHIC*. Great place for BF4 info and weapon/attachment statics. Much more useful info. than buggy battlelog. Some descriptions and stats still in progress, but great site for the anal player trying to be the best soldier they can on the filed.


I've always wonder where symthic get their data.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> I've always wonder where symthic get their data.


realms of mordor


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> I've always wonder where symthic get their data.


"All our BF4 info is taken directly from the game files so the data is 100% accurate."

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> realms of mordor


That place... *shudders*


----------



## Ddreder

Ive found that the most crashes for me at least occur on Seige of Shangcrap and Flood zone. While my friends and I were playing on shanghai the building was brought down and only 1 of my buddies didnt crash and he said he say 5-6 people on each side all drop out at that same time.. Its kinda ridiculous if you ask me.


----------



## delusion87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Yeah its sad to see.. The days of the x4 and the 4000 series are coming to an end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is going to try to upgrage the GPU first and see if that helps but my prediction is that the 4gb ram and CPU at stock will still have performance issues.. If you OC the CPU I would be curious to how the athelon series handles it.
> 
> Just saw your CPU.. with the additional cores and OC'd I assume it would be okay but dont hold me to it!
> 
> E: So if your on that 23inch screen are you at 1080p? if not then I thnk with 1gb vram you will be okay with that 4890 maybe at low? His is the 512mb version and its significantly Vram deprived in that game at 1080p


Yep its a 1080p.

Gonna get the game tomorrow & try it out. Hopefully it will run untill i get better card.

Ty anyway


----------



## Aparition

I wonder if the building collapse is acting like a huge physics bench and it is just too much for some hardware configs ?


----------



## iARDAs




----------



## Aparition

Lol


----------



## IRONPIG1

Are there any benchmarks done on win 7 vs 8.1, if so please send me a link to those, would be much appreciated.

(Sorry if this question that I'm asking has been answered in this thread or in others, loaded with work and I really don't have enough time to go through it all even though I wish I could.)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRONPIG1*
> 
> Are there any benchmarks done on win 7 vs 8.1, if so please send me a link to those, would be much appreciated.
> 
> (Sorry if this question that I'm asking has been answered in this thread or in others, loaded with work and I really don't have enough time to go through it all even though I wish I could.)


In my signature 8 = 8.1


----------



## Tatakai All

Finally got to enjoy bf4 without any interruptions. I played bf4 all day yesterday (had the day off) and only had 2 crashes that took me from in game to the black loading screen and froze up. That's 6-8hrs of playing bf4 (not in one sitting mind you) with only 2 crashes, opposed to the head splitting crash fest I nearly went insane from 2 days ago . Before I went to sleep last night I came across a post about the DX fix. Idk if that was already addressed in DICE's R7 patch but I did it anyway.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*


I would like to change RPG's to number of Snipers on any and all game modes is too damn high


----------



## SomeDooD

Anyone here getting the memory leak issue? My RAM usage skyrockets to 90%+ after a few rounds (2 or 3 maps into a gaming session) of game play. The game then starts stuttering and eventually freezes up almost completely (because it starts using hard drive paging for memory). When I eventually get the game to close the ram is still at about 85%+ usage and my system is pretty unusable and I have to restart my entire PC. This happens to me a few times a day, its VERY annoying.


----------



## exyia

man I miss playing Seige of Shanghai. still one of the best maps of release imo - good mix of vehicles/infantry


----------



## TheRussian1

So guys, give me an opinion.

Are the new "additions" to the game-mechanics worth the relative lack of content compared to BF3 and its many expansions?


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRONPIG1*
> 
> Are there any benchmarks done on win 7 vs 8.1, if so please send me a link to those, would be much appreciated.
> 
> (Sorry if this question that I'm asking has been answered in this thread or in others, loaded with work and I really don't have enough time to go through it all even though I wish I could.)


Here ya go. http://www.hardwarepal.com/battlefield-4-benchmark-mp-cpu-gpu-w7-vs-w8-1/


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I would like to change RPG's to number of Snipers on any and all game modes is too damn high


That too but RPGs are even worse if you ask me. The guy goes all "Unreal Tournament" on your face from 2 meters.


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRussian1*
> 
> So guys, give me an opinion.
> 
> Are the new "additions" to the game-mechanics worth the relative lack of content compared to BF3 and its many expansions?


Errr content is the last thing you have to worry about in BF4, the game launched with 10 maps, 7modes and a big increase in guns, vehicles, attachments and customizations.


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> That too but RPGs are even worse if you ask me. The guy goes all "Unreal Tournament" on your face from 2 meters.










This made me laugh. At least the RPG guys are upfront and in battle doing something unlike all these useless snipers sitting on buildings across the map being useless.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

New Nvidia drivers: 331.65 - WHQL:

http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/68829

GeForce GTX 690/770/780/TITAN:
Up to 12% in Battlefield 4

Battlefield 4 - updated profile

Adds support for 4K Surround


----------



## cowie

You guys ever seen this error? game worked fine till this afternoon then now this
Quote:


> invalid licence reason code +missing dll[dxgl.dll] Error 0x7E


Its a legit game i got from bestbuy


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SomeDooD*
> 
> Anyone here getting the memory leak issue? My RAM usage skyrockets to 90%+ after a few rounds (2 or 3 maps into a gaming session) of game play. The game then starts stuttering and eventually freezes up almost completely (because it starts using hard drive paging for memory). When I eventually get the game to close the ram is still at about 85%+ usage and my system is pretty unusable and I have to restart my entire PC. This happens to me a few times a day, its VERY annoying.


its happened to me a few times, it is annoying, I believe its under DICE's list of known issues and is being worked on, there's a thread on battlelog they posted somewhere in that sea of trolls.


----------



## VettePilot

So this happened last night when I spawned in on this guy Ringo in my squad who we did not know. I was in the map and could not get out and my 2 friends spawned on me. WE could shoot out but no one could get us. This is just like BF3 when it was released. Happened to me on Bazaar a couple times and on Caspian map. You would think they would learn from their errors but nope. I have a few other videos of this. Finally suicided to get out of there. Bugs bugs bugs. Also we all crashed several times last night in the same servers and same maps of course so Dice's claim that they fixed this issue with R7 is total BS.

Just click on the image to go view the video.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> New Nvidia drivers: 331.65 - WHQL:
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/68829
> 
> GeForce GTX 690/770/780/TITAN:
> Up to 12% in Battlefield 4
> 
> Battlefield 4 - updated profile
> 
> Adds support for 4K Surround


Weird

331.65 is the driver I have been using for a few days now and the release date says November 7th.

Edit : I think they added 780ti support and that's it.


----------



## amd655

LOL @ 4k Surround.

Inb4 Nvidia announces 10-way SLi.


----------



## Tippy

The amount of invisible walls in this game is seriously pissing me off. I've shot an RPG through a supposed gap only to have it explode in my face, or inversely tried to shoot at enemies only to have the bullets bounce off their projected Jedi force-fields.
This mostly happens around structures that have collapsed/destroyed and all the funny angles/gaps created by the rubble. Still, that's no excuse


----------



## amd655

A sad sad day for BF 3.2


----------



## .theMetal

Watching to see what kind of improvement that new driver brings.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

UPDATE #5 (Nov 7):
R8 Server Update in the Works
We are working hard to deliver the next server update as quickly as possible to improve stability.

Client Update in the Works
We are also working on upcoming client patches for Battlefield 4 on all platforms. These will contain fixes for crashes and address a number of other issues that you have been feedbacking to us. Patch notes will be posted as we get closer to releasing these updates.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065217944685108/


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> The amount of invisible walls in this game is seriously pissing me off. I've shot an RPG through a supposed gap only to have it explode in my face, or inversely tried to shoot at enemies only to have the bullets bounce off their projected Jedi force-fields.
> This mostly happens around structures that have collapsed/destroyed and all the funny angles/gaps created by the rubble. Still, that's no excuse


Nothing beats driving your ATV into a invisible block on the ground though and your ATV blows up.....









Most of those are on Rogue Transmission though, i've found a total of 6 of them so far. possibly more...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Well Win8.1 is going really well.
2 servers - and 2 BF4.exe has stopped working









I was surprised to see 200FPS on parcel storm - then I got to Seige and checked my Video settings -> auto. Then put them to ultra - back to "normal" figures and laughed at myself


----------



## Tatakai All

Played 3 matches so far and only 1 out of the 3 didn't crash. Either yesterday I got lucky or this is the beginning of a repeat of what's been happening since I got this game.


----------



## iARDAs

There is another weird bug.

I complete a round, see all the points and ribbons etc, and than see myself being promoted to Level 12 or another level. (newly promoted)

However when I quit the game, I am not that level on battlelog. Almost that level though. Maybe some points are not being registered even if it says they do?


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> There is another weird bug.
> 
> I complete a round, see all the points and ribbons etc, and than see myself being promoted to Level 12 or another level. (newly promoted)
> 
> However when I quit the game, I am not that level on battlelog. Almost that level though. Maybe some points are not being registered even if it says they do?


Happens to me all the time and pisses me off. I get promoted, quit and then it shows I'm a few points away.

tappin from the Nexus 4


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Happens to me all the time and pisses me off. I get promoted, quit and then it shows I'm a few points away.
> 
> tappin from the Nexus 4


Yep. Exactly.

I wonder if our points are not being registered, or the points are added wrong while in the game?

Eitherway. Not cool.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> should be glorious on titan w/ it's double buffer then..


??


----------



## Fanboy88

on the topic of points, I was playing one round and I looked at my kills compared to total points...10 kills with 500 points? So are kills worth 50 points now? Now I'm talking about full kills and not just assists that count as kills


----------



## JJHCRazor

Just seems to me that there are a lot of people, on this forum and many others, that are making up issues/gripes with the game just for the sake of it. There are many issues with the game, I for one have experienced a few, but they are being resolved.

Just want to come into this thread and see some excitement over the game. See some awesome screenshots and some videos. Share some exciting game-play stories!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> ??


Remember reading somewhere that shadow play exploits the frame buffer to reduce the performance hit. Will find it later onw to tiger directs CES in Miami.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJHCRazor*
> 
> Just seems to me that there are a lot of people, on this forum and many others, that are making up issues/gripes with the game just for the sake of it. There are many issues with the game, I for one have experienced a few, but they are being resolved.
> 
> Just want to come into this thread and see some excitement over the game. See some awesome screenshots and some videos. Share some exciting game-play stories!


Too many crashes and poor netcode is ruining the game for me a bit for that


----------



## yusupov

ive only played a few matches but ive noticed the points thing too.

this isnt happening to everyone??


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Too many crashes and poor netcode is ruining the game for me a bit for that


Amen brother! IT has gotten worse with each server update not better. It really shows me that Dice could care less about fixing the game or making sure it was right to begin with. For anyone to say that the rest of us are just making up issues is totally blind to them and also fails to realize that Dice/EA charged a premium price for a subpar product and service. They should have learned all the mistakes with BF3 and carried those lessons into BF4 which they have not. My video I posted shows that they do not understand how to make it so you do not spawn inside the map still.lol Also a lot of the hit detection issues caused by the bad client side hit registration is caused by high ping players that know they are going to lag the server out and turn the hit reg in their favor. So there needs to be more support for server admins to run ping kickers but that is not an option from what I was told right now by one of the leading server rental companies.


----------



## dealio

+1 on the missing points bug

last nigh i got the "YOU HAVE BEEN PROMOTED" 3 times to the same rank


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusupov*
> 
> ive only played a few matches but ive noticed the points thing too.
> 
> this isnt happening to everyone??


I'm sure it is, just some might be overlooking it or not speaking up.

tappin from the Nexus 4


----------



## Aparition

Are these issues on 64 servers? I wonder if 32 player servers experience the same thing. That would point to direct server issues not uploading correctly


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusupov*
> 
> ive only played a few matches but ive noticed the points thing too.
> 
> this isnt happening to everyone??


It happens to me too!!! Once I was promoted to lvl 8 then I exit the server and checked my stats on battlelog and I was still lvl 7


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Amen brother! IT has gotten worse with each server update not better. It really shows me that Dice could care less about fixing the game or making sure it was right to begin with.











If DICE didn't care about fixing the game, they wouldn't be releasing updates to begin with.
Not defending the state of the game, just pointing out that your statement makes no sense.

As I said earlier, both DICE and EA have their reputations on the line with how huge BF4 has been from a launch, sales, advertising and hype perspective. They absolutely have to focus all their efforts on getting everything working, they don't really have a choice.


----------



## keikei

Question for everyone, is there a way for DICE to fix the hit reg in BF4? I shot a player in the face like 10 ft away on auto for a full second. I die, he still has 100% life.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Did you try uninstalling the programs under an Admin account? Then installing them again the same way?
> Maybe run "SFC /SCANNOW" just type in the start search bar. This runs a file checker for Windows files for any errors.


Did both, no problems with the scan and I uninstalled then re-installed, I now get these errors when joining games instead of while ingame then crashing.
Still getting screen freezes, hanging ingame and in loading screens and crashes that say "something went wrong"

Bugfest 4 is so frustrating. I can't even play a single game now without at least one thing going to crap.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If DICE didn't care about fixing the game, they wouldn't be releasing updates. Not defending the state of the game, just pointing out that your statement makes no sense.


You clearly did not understand what I said. They are going through the motions of putting out updates that do nothing, so they are half efforts at best to address the issues at hand that should have been sorted in the Beta phase. Putting updates just for the sake of doing it without truly fixing the issues is pointless. They must have moved on to other things already and placed a limited amount of staff to deal with the released version of the game.


----------



## amd655

Someone write home when the issue is fixed, the deadline is 2015.


----------



## lacrossewacker

2 things to commend Battlefield 4 on....

1. Excellent water visuals. I'm a sucker for good water graphics. Always have been, always will be.

2. Ranked #1 in dumbest Team A.I ever. I've never been more frustrated by such a stupid team that is dependable about 0.00000000000001% of the time


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I think the M249 needs to be toned down (despite me absolutely loving it):
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/398578056162486144/177435049/

It's a walking lawnmower.


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I think the M249 needs to be toned down (despite me absolutely loving it):
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/398578056162486144/177435049/
> 
> It's a walking lawnmower.


I love the SAW!!!


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Question for everyone, is there a way for DICE to fix the hit reg in BF4? I shot a player in the face like 10 ft away on auto for a full second. I die, he still has 100% life.


I don't think it's the hit reg. I've seen BF4 hit reg work extremely well, but only under very specific circumstances e.g. 24 player modes on certain maps/servers.

Could be related to server lag and rubberbanding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I think the M249 needs to be toned down (despite me absolutely loving it):
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/398578056162486144/177435049/
> 
> It's a walking lawnmower.


Eh, you should see what some experienced players are pulling with M416 and AEK.


----------



## amd655

A small game for you all, change the hash tags to things relevant in BF4.

Below is a sketch of BF3.

#NERF JETS
#NERF M16
#NERF skill
# HACKS ALL HACKS
#[email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]!NOSEHAIRCANALEDFTW360NOSCOPE


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> 2 things to commend Battlefield 4 on....
> 
> 1. Excellent water visuals. I'm a sucker for good water graphics. Always have been, always will be.
> 
> 2. Ranked #1 in dumbest Team A.I ever. I've never been more frustrated by such a stupid team that is dependable about 0.00000000000001% of the time


#2 is something I could say about real people's intelligence in the multiplayer.









*edit* Also, totally didn't have a problem with the dumb A.I. in single player. Mainly because I simply just killed everyone myself. Ran around with the SAR 21 and any of the sniper rifles and just head-shot everything. I actually got a bit annoyed when the A.I. would steal my kills. xD


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*
> 
> I love the SAW!!!


I lvoe it too reminds me of the BF3 one before the patch
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> I don't think it's the hit reg. I've seen BF4 hit reg work extremely well, but only under very specific circumstances e.g. 24 player modes on certain maps/servers.
> 
> Could be related to server lag and rubberbanding.
> Eh, you should see what some experienced players are pulling with M416 and AEK.


true


----------



## Thoth420

Team/NPC AI has been de-evolving for years. Don't expect any different any time soon.


----------



## ihatelolcats

when i read that i thought he was talking about multiplayer team ai and i was strongly agreeing...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> when i read that i thought he was talking about multiplayer team ai and i was strongly agreeing...


sadly also de-evolving but that we can't blame on Devs.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Question for everyone, is there a way for DICE to fix the hit reg in BF4? I shot a player in the face like 10 ft away on auto for a full second. I die, he still has 100% life.


Are you sure there was no invisible wall that blocks ONLY bullets? This is a issue on BF4.

Yes there is a way for DICE to fix hit reg, or at least vastly improve it. Client sided hit detection is the laziest form of netcode implementation. Use the hybrid system with a high tick rate interval and you'll have a vastly better system. Only downside of this is, expensive server rentals.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Are you sure there was no invisible wall that blocks ONLY bullets? This is a issue on BF4.
> 
> Yes there is a way for DICE to fix hit reg, or at least vastly improve it. Client sided hit detection is the laziest form of netcode implementation. Use the hybrid system with a high tick rate interval and you'll have a vastly better system. Only downside of this is, expensive server rentals.


How much more expensive approx are we talking?


----------



## Bender24

Did nVidia update drivers today or something? With everything maxed out (including AA and post), I'm getting a pretty consistent 100fps in bf4 with SLI 760s. To maintain that level just yesterday I had to have AA off and post on low.

It's beautiful...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Win8.1 benchmarks









Ultra, 1080P, 90 FOV, 64p maps

2013-11-07 21:42:30 - bf4
Frames: 11566 - Time: 125531ms - Avg: 92.137 - Min: 27 - Max: 187

2013-11-07 21:48:48 - bf4
Frames: 19597 - Time: 262625ms - Avg: 74.620 - Min: 46 - Max: 117

2013-11-07 22:01:15 - bf4
Frames: 29085 - Time: 407485ms - Avg: 71.377 - Min: 37 - Max: 114

2013-11-07 22:09:33 - bf4
Frames: 12470 - Time: 168578ms - Avg: 73.972 - Min: 47 - Max: 112

2013-11-07 22:14:19 - bf4
Frames: 13393 - Time: 193344ms - Avg: 69.270 - Min: 36 - Max: 133

2013-11-07 22:25:25 - bf4
Frames: 30160 - Time: 386985ms - Avg: 77.936 - Min: 24 - Max: 201

2013-11-07 22:32:39 - bf4
Frames: 65551 - Time: 1035890ms - Avg: 63.280 - Min: 37 - Max: 99

2013-11-07 22:50:03 - bf4
Frames: 28193 - Time: 446469ms - Avg: 63.147 - Min: 43 - Max: 126

2013-11-07 23:05:00 - bf4
Frames: 22278 - Time: 352484ms - Avg: 63.203 - Min: 33 - Max: 97

2013-11-07 23:14:06 - bf4
Frames: 56721 - Time: 844797ms - Avg: 67.142 - Min: 36 - Max: 136

2013-11-07 23:30:26 - bf4
Frames: 49373 - Time: 670063ms - Avg: 73.684 - Min: 45 - Max: 129

2013-11-07 23:45:20 - bf4
Frames: 66850 - Time: 950859ms - Avg: 70.305 - Min: 27 - Max: 108

2013-11-08 00:01:11 - bf4
Frames: 29164 - Time: 336985ms - Avg: 86.544 - Min: 50 - Max: 149


----------



## yusupov

nvidia may have updated SLI profiles. the actual driver released today is the same version that we got post-bf4 (331.65) & seems to be related to the 780Ti &^ maybe a SLI fix for CoD Ghost


----------



## cravinmild

lol, I was lvl 6 before I knew you could dial in the scope







I find that now I get less hits as im playing with my scope all the time









Question for all you other recon players out there: what are your scores at the end of the round.... not your best game ever or worst but your average score and kills in the end. I find I can get 4-5k on average but I can also blow a game and receive 500points or get 9k at times. I like the squads with a lot of RPG players to maximize my spotting, its like easy points. My max headshot is 600/m and some change









I am LOVING the MMO7







with BF4. Every keyboard command bound to the mouse.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/10734132844/
bf4 mmo7 settings pic1 by cravinmild, on Flickrhttp://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/10734132724/
BF4 mmo7 settings pic2 by cravinmild, on Flickr


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Win8.1 benchmarks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ultra, 1080P, 90 FOV, 64p maps
> 
> 2013-11-07 21:42:30 - bf4
> Frames: 11566 - Time: 125531ms - Avg: 92.137 - Min: 27 - Max: 187
> 
> 2013-11-07 21:48:48 - bf4
> Frames: 19597 - Time: 262625ms - Avg: 74.620 - Min: 46 - Max: 117
> 
> 2013-11-07 22:01:15 - bf4
> Frames: 29085 - Time: 407485ms - Avg: 71.377 - Min: 37 - Max: 114
> 
> 2013-11-07 22:09:33 - bf4
> Frames: 12470 - Time: 168578ms - Avg: 73.972 - Min: 47 - Max: 112
> 
> 2013-11-07 22:14:19 - bf4
> Frames: 13393 - Time: 193344ms - Avg: 69.270 - Min: 36 - Max: 133
> 
> 2013-11-07 22:25:25 - bf4
> Frames: 30160 - Time: 386985ms - Avg: 77.936 - Min: 24 - Max: 201
> 
> 2013-11-07 22:32:39 - bf4
> Frames: 65551 - Time: 1035890ms - Avg: 63.280 - Min: 37 - Max: 99
> 
> 2013-11-07 22:50:03 - bf4
> Frames: 28193 - Time: 446469ms - Avg: 63.147 - Min: 43 - Max: 126
> 
> 2013-11-07 23:05:00 - bf4
> Frames: 22278 - Time: 352484ms - Avg: 63.203 - Min: 33 - Max: 97
> 
> 2013-11-07 23:14:06 - bf4
> Frames: 56721 - Time: 844797ms - Avg: 67.142 - Min: 36 - Max: 136
> 
> 2013-11-07 23:30:26 - bf4
> Frames: 49373 - Time: 670063ms - Avg: 73.684 - Min: 45 - Max: 129
> 
> 2013-11-07 23:45:20 - bf4
> Frames: 66850 - Time: 950859ms - Avg: 70.305 - Min: 27 - Max: 108
> 
> 2013-11-08 00:01:11 - bf4
> Frames: 29164 - Time: 336985ms - Avg: 86.544 - Min: 50 - Max: 149


Do you play with those minumums? or is that just benches?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Do you play with those minumums? or is that just benches?


What do you mean?
These are benches whilst I'm playing.

As you can see if it will dip low - then that's what happens, but the average is quite high







!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> What do you mean?
> These are benches whilst I'm playing.
> 
> As you can see if it will dip low - then that's what happens, but the average is quite high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


I could not play like that for the sake of pretty ultra. 24fps dips?? slideshow in fps. I thought you used some sort of vsync at one point in bf3. Cant remember the specifics but was adaptive or something?.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> How much more expensive approx are we talking?


Development costs? No idea....

Server rental cost per player? I would say easily 3+ bucks per slot. Which would make 64 player servers extremely expensive. Currently BF4 server's are roughly $1.30 a slot.


----------



## yusupov

24fps isnt slideshow, but regardless minimums could be a couple frames that dipped due to loading. 'averaging' 90 doesnt seem bad to me, & he couldve had gameplay with a consistent 60+ fps.

i know ive run game benchmarks where the low mark is in the teens but that didnt reflect the overall quality.


----------



## keikei

Most satisfying part of the game.


----------



## Kuivamaa

So is there someone that doesn't crash at all?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I could not play like that for the sake of pretty ultra. 24fps dips?? slideshow in fps. I thought you used some sort of vsync at one point in bf3. Cant remember the specifics but was adaptive or something?.


A small dip will be recorded - doesn't mean I PLAY at 24FPS.
The AVERAGE is what FPS I play at.

As for Adaptive - yeah used to use that - and will do soon, but currently due to benchmarks no vsync. Don't really need vsync tbh


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> A small dip will be recorded - doesn't mean I PLAY at 24FPS.
> The AVERAGE is what FPS I play at.
> 
> As for Adaptive - yeah used to use that - and will do soon, but currently due to benchmarks no vsync. Don't really need vsync tbh


Ah thanks, just curious, forgot the loading screens lol. I will likely be going green for my upgrade next week and interested in particular performance.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> So is there someone that doesn't crash at all?


I haven't had a crash since the 4th.


----------



## BradleyW

Guess I'm lucky, not had a single crash since the midnight release in the UK.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Guess I'm lucky, not had a single crash since the midnight release in the UK.


Yea I wonder if the game stresses GPUs differently and people have overclocks that aren't stable. Maybe it is beta drivers? Never know.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Development costs? No idea....
> 
> Server rental cost per player? I would say easily 3+ bucks per slot. Which would make 64 player servers extremely expensive. Currently BF4 server's are roughly $1.30 a slot.


Ya I meant rental cost difference. That is def a big difference.


----------



## sWaY20

Starting to get that freeze and sound loop thing again, hasn't happened since last weekend.

tappin from the Nexus 4


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> So is there someone that doesn't crash at all?


Played 3-4 full conquest matches today with zero problems almost.

+1 for the points bug I have learned that if I rank up in The recap screen I have to play another game until I rank up for real.


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Starting to get that freeze and sound loop thing again, hasn't happened since last weekend.
> 
> tappin from the Nexus 4


I experienced very random freezes + sound loops exactly 2 times yeterday in the same game, but it didn't cause a crash and then everything went smoothly as if nothing had happened. It's never happened to me before then and hasn't happened today.

One-off occurrences are even weirder than repeated occurrences


----------



## Slightly skewed

Almost giving up on the crashing issues with this game. Play for a few hours and it's fine, aside from the usual issues. Now without changing anything BF4.exe stopped working 7 times on different servers.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> #2 is something I could say about real people's intelligence in the multiplayer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit* Also, totally didn't have a problem with the dumb A.I. in single player. Mainly because I simply just killed everyone myself. Ran around with the SAR 21 and any of the sniper rifles and just head-shot everything. I actually got a bit annoyed when the A.I. would steal my kills. xD


there were just times when I figured I didn't need to cover my back left or back right because my team mates were there....but then I'd be getting shot from that direction. When I turn around, I'd see a bad guy shooting me while my team mates stand right next to him spraying the wall around an enemy no where near us.

I kept dying because I was just soo accustomed to letting my team mates have half a brain lol


----------



## CptDanko

EA is really pissing me off, they have me on the phone on hold right now to talk to a specialist.

Last specialist I talked too "we lost connection"
They are friggen idiots. And its DICE who needs to patch this game so we don't crash.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Almost giving up on the crashing issues with this game. Play for a few hours and it's fine, aside from the usual issues. Now without changing anything BF4.exe stopped working 7 times on different servers.


I'm kinda getting tired of it too. Gonna hang my guns up for a couple of weeks to see if it gets sorted.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> I'm kinda getting tired of it too. Gonna hang my guns up for a couple of weeks to see if it gets sorted.


I'm not counting on anything being improved, going by their track record. I didn't buy premium for that reason alone, and I won't if this isn't resolved to some degree by the time the first DLC is released. I might just go back to BF3 until that happens... or doesnt.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Starting to get that freeze and sound loop thing again, hasn't happened since last weekend.
> 
> tappin from the Nexus 4


Yup same here.. *sigh..


----------



## bgtrance

Played all night last night without crashes, but then again I disabled the Nvidia HD drivers from the Device Manager because some people said it made an improvement with the sound loop crashes. Before I disabled them, I had a sound loop crash every other game. I could see myself enjoying the game a lot if it was all ironed out, but that would be a long time from now









Also disabling the Nvidia Experience bs and the Shadowplay really seemed to help people too.


----------



## Quesenek

Does anyone know if you can get paint through gun battlepacks the black/grey ones?
Never mind I just looked at one of the top ranked guys and yes you can.


----------



## Crowe98

I think we should all just give this a month or too, them come back. See whats news. No point complaining about the same issues we all have, when we personally can't really do anything about it.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> I think we should all just give this a month or too, them come back. See whats news. No point complaining about the same issues we all have, when we personally can't really do anything about it.


Boycotting them and showing them what they really are without a fanbase is always an option.


----------



## Aparition

I've gotten paint from battle packs. Not any black ones but I did get an urban one and a solid blue one.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> I think we should all just give this a month or too, them come back. See whats news. No point complaining about the same issues we all have, when we personally can't really do anything about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Boycotting them and showing them what they really are without a fanbase is always an option.
Click to expand...

It's a bit to late if you already bought the game though. This release has sounded pretty rough from the comments in this thread though, I don't remember BF3 release being this bad. It had its share of glitches/bugs but at least the servers were stable, and points were tracking correctly most of the time.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> It's a bit to late if you already bought the game though. This release has sounded pretty rough from the comments in this thread though, I don't remember BF3 release being this bad. It had its share of glitches/bugs but at least the servers were stable, and points were tracking correctly most of the time.


Had a game last night. Ended up with 49K points. Not even half of that actually showed up when I actually checked....


----------



## Aparition

It took 45 minutes for the m249 unlock to show up, maybe servers are just slow to update right now.


----------



## CheapGamer

I'm not a fan of the online but I play now and again, the single player is the business, it looks so good, the story line isn't the best but I wasn't expecting a tale of two cities and the game play is fluid and well thought through.
I'm a very happy _camper_ (see what I did there?)


----------



## bluedevil

Hooked up a extra 15" monitor for Battlescreen. Soo wicked awesome.


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Hooked up a extra 15" monitor for Battlescreen. Soo wicked awesome.


How did you do that?


----------



## Waltz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*
> 
> How did you do that?


when you join a game, at the bottom blue bar, you can press the icon Battlescreen.


----------



## jetpuck73

How do you get it to show up on the second monitor?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waltz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*
> 
> How do you get it to show up on the second monitor?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


probably just by opening another browser window with battlelog on the other screen


----------



## yoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*
> 
> How did you do that?


this ?


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I've gotten paint from battle packs. Not any black ones but I did get an urban one and a solid blue one.


Sorry I meant the black battlepacks: the gun unlocked battlepacks.
It seems like you unlock ~6 battlepacks per gun so I hope they have it coded so that you unlock all the paints at the very most by the time you unlock all the gun battlepacks.


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> this ?


Thanks


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> So is there someone that doesn't crash at all?


I've been one of the lucky ones that hasn't had much issues. I have great performance in SLI, and rarely crash. After unparking my cores I have only crashed once in about 25 matches, and that was after the round had ended and a new one was loading up.

Right now I am very happy with the game. Hit detection could be better, but a shotgun solves that problem. ;-)


----------



## moocowman

I actually just realized I had a small 15" LCD just sitting around.

Although, being stuck a 4gb of memory currently means I can't really have a lot of other stuff going on while I play.







I really need a new motherboard and another 4GB to replace my dead sticks. D:

Speaking of which, a bit off topic but does anyone know if something could happen that could kill both your memory sticks and the slots they were in? PM me if you need to know anymore information and think you can help. I just didn't feel like posting a thread about it.


----------



## ntherblast

There's a nasty bug if you are the pilot of a helicopter and jump out you die instantly without hitting anything...


----------



## mcrbradbury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> There's a nasty bug if you are the pilot of a helicopter and jump out you die instantly without hitting anything...


Yeah, i think it has something to do with getting hit by the chopper as you jump out. I've seen it happen, Hilarious to watch but probably painful for the victim


----------



## ihatelolcats

i got slapped by the tail rotor earlier. pretty funny


----------



## Waltz

man, I want to have my veteran battlepack. Still didnt receive it









Bugs bugs bugs ! grr


----------



## mcrbradbury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waltz*
> 
> man, I want to have my veteran battlepack. Still didnt receive it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bugs bugs bugs ! grr


what do you need to get it? a certain Veteran History number or just bf3 or something?
I've had all Battlefield games so far but my account only recognizes a few


----------



## Waltz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcrbradbury*
> 
> what do you need to get it? a certain Veteran History number or just bf3 or something?
> I've had all Battlefield games so far but my account only recognizes a few


I just saw comments from battlelog forum saying that people with only Bf3 or BF3 premium as received the vet battlepack.

I think you should be good with a vet status of 1 or more.

edit: but I received my pre-order battlepack


----------



## mcrbradbury

ahh cool, in that case, I want my Veteran Battlepack!


----------



## th3illusiveman

This game runs sooo smooth. It feels like it's running at 120FPS when it isn't. Something they do with the motionblur makes it look soo smooth. I love it. Reminds me of crysis 2 smoothness.


----------



## mphfrom77

Guys, is there a place where we can report glitches / issues to Dice?

I believe I found one where it only happens on one specific map, the map Rogue Transmission (with the giant satellite dish).

The problem I encounter only happens on foot and it does not seem to affect me while in vehicles, and I have only had it happen on this map and I have had it happen a few times during different matches. I could't predict when it would happen, but it seems to happen after I exit vehicles on that map.

Randomly throughout the match my mouse movement will freeze. I can move around using my keyboard, but I can't move my mouse. I've never had it happen any other time except on that map (between 30 hours of bf4 and 30 hours of bf3...I'm new to pc).

It was extremely frustrating yesterday when I happened upon playing with YouTuber Xfactor, had him in my vehicle with him carrying the bomb, we get disabled, hop out and bam...I can't move. It happened over and over during that map only, which was right in the middle of like 6 Obliteration matches I played. I've been watching YouTubers for a couple years all while I was playing on console. I happen to team up with one and this happens...lol.


----------



## Waltz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcrbradbury*
> 
> ahh cool, in that case, I want my Veteran Battlepack!


just saw this

https://help.ea.com/article/battlefield-veteran-battlepack-delay


----------



## Airrick10

Has anyone unlocked battlepacks with Slim-Jim codes?

https://slimjim-battlefield4.ea.com/?a=1

*How it works:*

https://slimjim-battlefield4.ea.com/how-it-works/

*The Goods:*

https://slimjim-battlefield4.ea.com/prizes/


----------



## Quesoblanco

anybody getting whenever they deploy on a spawnpoint or teammate their game crashes? that's whats going on with mee.....


----------



## Waltz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesoblanco*
> 
> anybody getting whenever they deploy on a spawnpoint or teammate their game crashes? that's whats going on with mee.....


never happened to me.

Only crash I get is at the end of the round or when server change the map


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> A small game for you all, change the hash tags to things relevant in BF4.
> 
> Below is a sketch of BF3.
> 
> #NERF JETS
> #NERF M16
> #NERF skill
> # HACKS ALL HACKS
> #[email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]!NOSEHAIRCANALEDFTW360NOSCOPE


Your posts are becoming rather irrelevant in this thread.


----------



## mphfrom77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesoblanco*
> 
> anybody getting whenever they deploy on a spawnpoint or teammate their game crashes? that's whats going on with mee.....


No, but I usually die immediately when I spawn on a squadmate.


----------



## iknownothing

I am still yet to hear anyone even speak on bf4, whats the story with voip???????????????? No one using it at all


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iknownothing*
> 
> I am still yet to hear anyone even speak on bf4, whats the story with voip???????????????? No one using it at all


It works with L Alt but I stick to TS with my clan mates. When you play as commander, you can VoIP with all the Squad Leaders which is cool.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iknownothing*
> 
> I am still yet to hear anyone even speak on bf4, whats the story with voip???????????????? No one using it at all


I use it all the time, but not many people have mics in BF4....

I've gotten the last M416 Battlepack like 4 times now because of server crashes lol.


----------



## iknownothing

I know the key is left alt, but I've never heard anyone speak and no one even types back they can hear me, although if you aint got a mic you're likely to have voip turned off.

Is there a OCN clan anyone can join?


----------



## bgtrance

Ok, so I played all night tonight (roughly 5 hours) and only crashed once with the sound loop. I'd call that pretty damn good!


----------



## KenjiS

For me the crashings getting awful, Was kicking butt in a match earlier, unlocked about 6 things, sever crashed lost my progress right as the match was down to like, 100 tickets..

So yeah, kinda getting annoyed with it.. Love the game mind you but the crashing is getting old


----------



## mphfrom77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iknownothing*
> 
> I know the key is left alt, but I've never heard anyone speak and no one even types back they can hear me, although if you aint got a mic you're likely to have voip turned off.
> 
> Is there a OCN clan anyone can join?


So that is why my mic isn't working. I have to press L Alt?


----------



## prescotter

Guys create a User.cfg and put it on the My Documents/Battlefield 4 Folder
Quote:


> PerfOverlay.DrawFps 1
> 
> RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 0
> RenderDevice.VSyncEnable 0
> Render.VsyncFlashTestEnable 0
> 
> RenderDevice.renderaheadlimit 0
> 
> GstRender.MotionBlur 0.000000
> WorldRender.MotionBlurEnable 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurForceOn 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurFixedShutterTime 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurMax 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurQuality 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurMaxSampleCount 0
> 
> WorldRender.FxaaEnable 0


This will disable All Motion Blur, even the world blur that stays on if you turn the In-Game slider all the way Off.
Disables vsync and the ugly blurry FXAA

My game feels way sharper, but i guess it can be placebo effect


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mphfrom77*
> 
> So that is why my mic isn't working. I have to press L Alt?


Yes, I suggest changing the key though. It's not very convenient.


----------



## Amhro

Just had an earthquake in shanghai


----------



## MerkageTurk

I want the m16 back even though I did not use it in battlefield a lot, but I want more guns hopefully with new map packs.


----------



## rogerthat1945

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Please for all!!! Change you avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A single 780 should be able to play on Ultra fine. If you are looking for 120 FPS at Ultra you will need SLI or reduce settings.
> I play on Ultra with a single 780 just fine.


Really?









You don`t think I know that?









Do you not think someone with a iNNO iChiLL HErculeZ GTX 780 installed in a home-built rig like mine, would not know that?









Anyway, how much should you charge for turning tricks?










P.S.
Try not to take `FACTS BEING `POINTED OUT` as though they are a sign of ignorance. FACTS IS JUST FACTS. Many OTHER people need to know em before shelling out a bundle this way or that.









NOTE;
I think a GTX 780 Ti WILL WILL WILL play BF4 in ULTRA at 120 FPS; but why should I keep it a secret that the a HIGH Standard OC version of the 780 will not quite do it???







Not quite... But almost...

Why?


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Just had an earthquake in shanghai


This is a bug to do with parachuting and then the weird wobbling doesn't stop. this game is so bugged driving me nuts' I haven't played a proper round this week due to issues. Funny enough the game was running fine when I first got it and now they just broke everything. Typical EA/Dice


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogerthat1945*
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don`t think I know that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not think someone with a iNNO iChiLL HErculeZ GTX 780 installed in a home-built rig like mine, would not know that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, how much should you charge for turning tricks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.
> Try not to take `FACTS BEING `POINTED OUT` as though they are a sign of ignorance. FACTS IS JUST FACTS. Many OTHER people need to know em before shelling out a bundle this way or that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE;
> I think a GTX 780 Ti WILL WILL WILL play BF4 in ULTRA at 120 FPS; but why should I keep it a secret that the a HIGH Standard OC version of the 780 will not quite do it???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite... But almost...
> 
> Why?


A single GTX780ti will not play BF4 at ultra @1080p at 120fps. It will get min 60 fps as in never ever dip below that but any resolution above that will occasionally see dips below min 60 fps. It might get >120 fps quite often but It's average framerate will be somewhere in the 80 or 90 fps range or so but <120fps. If you think you can get a stable average framerate of 120fps on a single card on ultra you are wrong.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/battlefield-4-graphics-card-performance,3634-8.html

I know your all pumped up on graphics card love for some reason, but seriously act like you've been here before and maintain some common sense and composure.


----------



## Tatakai All

Crash, crash, crash, crash, crash. I thought yesterday was the beginning of crashless bf4 but I was totally wrong. BF4 is even worse than before now with crashes and the inability to join a game, it's so awesome to finally get in game only to crash mid way through then join the same/another server only to wait for it to load and get some BS error. Between crashing and not being able to join a game this is getting ridiculous! I like bf4 and want to play it but i literally can't because it won't let me. It's a good thing I didn't buy premium too because this is definitely the last bf I buy at launch.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> A single GTX780ti will not play BF4 at ultra @1080p at 120fps. It will get min 60 fps as in never ever dip below that but any resolution above that will occasionally see dips below min 60 fps. It might get >120 fps quite often but It's average framerate will be somewhere in the 80 or 90 fps range or so but <120fps. If you think you can get a stable average framerate of 120fps on a single card on ultra you are wrong.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/battlefield-4-graphics-card-performance,3634-8.html
> 
> I know your all pumped up on graphics card love for some reason, but seriously act like you've been here before and maintain some common sense and composure.


I play BF4 ultra 0xmsaa and post aa off and get almost 80-120fps on 2560x1440


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> I play BF4 ultra 0xmsaa and post aa off and get almost 80-120fps on 2560x1440


well that's not *ultra*, go ahead and just select the *ultra* preset and leave it at the default *ultra* settings of: 4xmsaa and HBAO and deferred AA high and texture filtering high, aka *ultra*, and see if you can still do that. You will get min FPS of 60 at 1080p and average below 80 fps and thats at 1080p, bump up the res even 5% and you'll see that min fps drop. single card mind you.


----------



## The-racer

^ This.
I'm rocking a single 7970 @ 1100Mhz on 1080P , only MSAA disabled.
I get now a average of 80FPS
Depending on the map and situation it goes up do 110 or so , and down to 60FPS.
I've got a second one in the mail , due to monday.
I'm hoping to get 100FPS average .

* Edit :
If i put MSAA on , i'm getting around 30-40 FPS.
I don't like to play below 60 FPS.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> A single GTX780ti will not play BF4 at ultra @1080p at 120fps. It will get min 60 fps as in never ever dip below that but any resolution above that will occasionally see dips below min 60 fps. It might get >120 fps quite often but It's average framerate will be somewhere in the 80 or 90 fps range or so but <120fps. If you think you can get a stable average framerate of 120fps on a single card on ultra you are wrong.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/battlefield-4-graphics-card-performance,3634-8.html


While I don't want to get involved in this issue, I see a problem.

The problems are:

A. The link you posted is from the beta benchmark. Since release the performance has improved.

B.I really don't know what is wrong with many of the benchmarks for BF4 that I have seen. They all seem to be on the low side when it comes to FPS. I know that my SLI 760's when properly scaled can beat or be close to Titan performance, but my fps on Ultra are much higher than listed in benches that I have seen on review sites. While the Titan is getting 74fps I am averaging over 100fps. Surely my cards are not THAT much faster than a Titan, on a i5 3570k I might add.

I will say that the difference for me from Win7 to Win8.1 was about 25fps, so that there may be the reason as to why I am seeing higher fps.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> While I don't want to get involved in this issue, I see a problem.
> 
> The problems are:
> 
> A. The link you posted is from the beta benchmark. Since release the performance has improved.
> 
> B.I really don't know what is wrong with many of the benchmarks for BF4 that I have seen. They all seem to be on the low side when it comes to FPS. I know that my SLI 760's when properly scaled can beat or be close to Titan performance, but my fps on Ultra are much higher than listed in benches that I have seen on review sites. While the Titan is getting 74fps I am averaging over 100fps. Surely my cards are not THAT much faster than a Titan, on a i5 3570k I might add.
> 
> I will say that the difference for me from Win7 to Win8.1 was about 25fps, so that there may be the reason as to why I am seeing higher fps.


Hop on the test range go to ultra settings (DEFAULT) hop in the helo with the mini guns and fire at the other helo until it explodes.iMake sure you have perfoverlay.drawfps true on, so you can watch your framerate.

Doing the above (shooting that minigun and the explosion) will show you basically the worst particle/smoke performance you will experience in the game in retail not beta. If you are on a single card and you can get a min fps of anything greater than 65 fps doing that at 1080p, then you have yourself a winner. Adjust the resolution scale even by 5% and you will see dips below 60 fps.

But yeah that benchmark was from the beta, and retail is a bit faster, but not 20 fps faster. It didn't increase performance by 25% that's for sure.

anyway here is a retail benchmark, but it looks worse actually (russian site not sure how reliable)
http://www.bf4blog.com/battlefield-4-retail-gpu-cpu-benchmarks/


----------



## prescotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> ^ This.
> I'm rocking a single 7970 @ 1100Mhz on 1080P , only MSAA disabled.
> I get now a average of 80FPS
> Depending on the map and situation it goes up do 110 or so , and down to 60FPS.
> I've got a second one in the mail , due to monday.
> I'm hoping to get 100FPS average .
> 
> * Edit :
> If i put MSAA on , i'm getting around 30-40 FPS.
> I don't like to play below 60 FPS.


What type of CPU and clock speeds are you running?

I also have a HD7970 with 4x MSAA and i never go below 40fps, that is like the MINIMUM bottem line, its mostly 60-80fps.
Maybe your CPU is ''bottlenecking'' your GPU?


----------



## The-racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> What type of CPU and clock speeds are you running?
> 
> I also have a HD7970 with 4x MSAA and i never go below 40fps, that is like the MINIMUM bottem line, its mostly 60-80fps.
> Maybe your CPU is ''bottlenecking'' your GPU?


I highly doubt that









4770K stock speeds
Asus Sabertooth
Gigabyte 7970 OC Ghz edition @ 1100Mhz

The only thing that is creating a bottleneck is my RAM.
5 year old sticks DDR3 1333 (12Gigs) are the problem in my system i think.

I'm planning on changing them to 2800 sticks , but i found such a sweet deal on 6X Gigabyte 7970 OC version (200€ a piece) , that the ram will have to wait...


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Hop on the test range go to ultra settings (DEFAULT) hop in the helo with the mini guns and fire at the other helo until it explodes.iMake sure you have perfoverlay.drawfps true on, so you can watch your framerate.
> 
> Doing the above (shooting that minigun and the explosion) will show you basically the worst particle/smoke performance you will experience in the game in retail not beta. If you are on a single card and you can get a min fps of anything greater than 65 fps doing that at 1080p, then you have yourself a winner. Adjust the resolution scale even by 5% and you will see dips below 60 fps.
> 
> But yeah that benchmark was from the beta, and retail is a bit faster, but not 20 fps faster. It didn't increase performance by 25% that's for sure.
> 
> anyway here is a retail benchmark, but it looks worse actually (russian site not sure how reliable)
> http://www.bf4blog.com/battlefield-4-retail-gpu-cpu-benchmarks/


Not 20 FPS but more in the range of 40-50 FPS faster.
At least that's what my settings from Beta got me in the retail release. Not ultra but my card would have a heart attack trying to run ultra at 1080p.

Either way if someone is trying to run ultra at 120FPS AVG on a current gen single card they are in an uphill battle.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> I highly doubt that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4770K stock speeds
> Asus Sabertooth
> Gigabyte 7970 OC Ghz edition @ 1100Mhz
> 
> The only thing that is creating a bottleneck is my RAM.
> 5 year old sticks DDR3 1333 (12Gigs) are the problem in my system i think.
> 
> I'm planning on changing them to 2800 sticks , but i found such a sweet deal on 6X Gigabyte 7970 OC version (200€ a piece) , that the ram will have to wait...


your memory is holding u back my friend.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Just had an earthquake in shanghai















BTW: I followed some of your jet video that you did in BF4 - ESPECIALLY with the free looking. I beasted it out on a few maps yesterday







! Cheers!


----------



## Quesenek

Loving the assignments that unlock the paint. It actually gives me reason to use other kits. Just wish they had one every 10 levels for each kit/weapon/vehicle, that they all unlocked paint not dogtags/weapons, and they were harder than they are currently. Maybe 500 kills for each assignment and 1000 kills for the gun unlock once you hit level 100. Not the super easy 7/8/50/100 kills they currently have, maybe just the mmo coming out in me lol.

After looking at the endgame being level 100 and that I hit level 11 after only really playing for 2-3 days I'm really considering not using the XP boosts they really seem like they would ruin the game for me.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Whoops...got behind on my foruming and low and behold it's 25 pages later.


From what I gather its mostly GPU discussion with a few videos thrown in here and there..

I dont think your missing a whole lot? I think Bf4 has had some minor server patches but things still seem to be pretty glitchy in terms of rubber banding and server crash.

Also talk of battle-pack upgrades and such.. Paint unlocks things like that.. haha hey man at least I tried


----------



## The-racer

Well :
-GPU discussion.
-Some question of people asking if the stability is descent.
-Some tip on page 996-997-998 regarding the XP boost feature.
-Usefull Gameplay tips a few pages before that


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Your posts are becoming rather irrelevant in this thread.


I only wanted attention


----------



## the9quad

I found the fix for server crashes, all i have to do is royally stink it up and the server runs fine. If my KDR at any moment gets >1.5 than the server will start a countdown and then crash around 2 minutes or so before the round ends. Also just stopped by walmart to get my kid a gift bag (dont ask), anyway did chuckle when I saw AXE body spray BF4 editions in the aisle, I kid you not.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> A single GTX780ti will not play BF4 at ultra @1080p at 120fps. It will get min 60 fps as in never ever dip below that but any resolution above that will occasionally see dips below min 60 fps. It might get >120 fps quite often but It's average framerate will be somewhere in the 80 or 90 fps range or so but <120fps. If you think you can get a stable average framerate of 120fps on a single card on ultra you are wrong.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/battlefield-4-graphics-card-performance,3634-8.html
> 
> I know your all pumped up on graphics card love for some reason, but seriously act like you've been here before and maintain some common sense and composure.


You can say 1440p with no msaa but everything else set to ultra is not ultra, but i can tell you that 1440p with no msaa looks infinitely better than 1080p ultra with 4xmsaa.

I have a single 7970 moderately overclocked to 1125/1575 and i get mostly around 80- 100fps with ultra no msaa. I ain't gonna front, i do have drops to around 45fps for a FLEETING moment in some maps, but generally on the most demanding maps i'm still getting 70+ fps. At 1080p with ultra 4xmsaa i get 90+ fps.

Point being 1440p with no msaa is still better than 1080p 4xmsaa, 4xmsaa @ 1440p really isn't necessary, not saying it wouldn't be nice but your still getting better iq than 1080p ultra.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I found the fix for server crashes, all i have to do is royally stink it up and the server runs fine. If my KDR at any moment gets >1.5 than the server will start a countdown and then crash around 2 minutes or so before the round ends. Also just stopped by walmart to get my kid a gift bag (dont ask), anyway did chuckle when I saw *AXE body spray BF4 editions* in the aisle, I kid you not.


I'm curious, did you try and smell it? I'm serious....


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I'm curious, did you try and smell it? I'm serious....


Sulfur lol.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Sulfur lol.


Well, had to see it coming. There is a chocolate smell as well. I wonder if COD has any odd ads?


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I'm curious, did you try and smell it? I'm serious....


I bet it smells of beta ...... and shame LOL

My single Titan dips well below 60fps using ultra settings 1080p so I have moved to high during MP gaming. Seems to smooth out all the dips a lot better and stops that shivery,laggy, dippy thing it does on ultra.

GPUZ shows max vram usage upwards of 4.4gb 1080p ultra settings and average of 2.2gb vram usage. High settings nets me 2.2gb max vram usage and average of 980mb vram usage. No idea of fps, I go by when the game seems to go wonky and "shivers" I have to restart the game as quitting does not seem to fix it.

Monitoring network traffic/system usage and looking at the time stamps on the monitoring software it would appear the cpu, ram, and gpu usage all go crazy and jump all over the graph when the game starts to lag and get jittery. Seems whatever is causing my fps dips and the shivering I get affects all the components at the same time.


----------



## NitrousX

Any of you 8.1 users seeing any noticeable performance improvements with core parking disabled?


----------



## Phixit

I'm only crashing on Siege of Shanghai map (Battlefield 4 has stopped responding). Anyone have the same issue ?


----------



## Aparition

I spent an hour in the training grounds crashing my helicopter.
I was a crazy good pilot in ArmA2 but every single BF game I cannot seem to get a handle on aircraft.

Anyone have any guides?
Key layout?
I'm trying to use the WASD keys for pitch and roll and Spacebar for lift, but I always seem to end up either diving or falling backwards


----------



## Waltz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> Guys create a User.cfg and put it on the My Documents/Battlefield 4 Folder
> This will disable All Motion Blur, even the world blur that stays on if you turn the In-Game slider all the way Off.
> Disables vsync and the ugly blurry FXAA
> 
> My game feels way sharper, *but i guess it can be placebo effect*


probably because the user.cfg file need to go in your main bf4 folder (c:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 4)


----------



## prescotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waltz*
> 
> probably because the user.cfg file need to go in your main bf4 folder (c:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 4)


Yea i also put on there, but i thought they are supposed to go in the Documents Folder,

I know the .cfg is read because i allways have the FPS meter in the top corner, what you otherwhise only get when typing the commando in the console window yourself


----------



## uk80glue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I spent an hour in the training grounds crashing my helicopter.
> I was a crazy good pilot in ArmA2 but every single BF game I cannot seem to get a handle on aircraft.
> 
> Anyone have any guides?
> Key layout?
> I'm trying to use the WASD keys for pitch and roll and Spacebar for lift, but I always seem to end up either diving or falling backwards


Get a 360 controller and it makes flight infinitely easier. Planes still take some getting used to but helicopters are pretty easy to get the hang of. I think a flight stick would be better for jets since you're trying to replicate that through two thumbsticks instead of one stick though.


----------



## amd655

Much easier with KB+M with aircraft, or at least it was in BF3............


----------



## Grindhouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> I want the m16 back even though I did not use it in battlefield a lot, but I want more guns hopefully with new map packs.


I agree. I want the M16 and M4A1 with the automatic fire mode. What a let down when i learned that they only have burst fire in BF4.







The only guns i used in BF3 was the the M16, M4A1 and the AEK. And i don't really like the AEK in BF4.

Hopefully incoming map packs will bring it back.

In fact, im having a hard time finding a gun i really like to use in BF4. I normally prefer to use iron sight only, but most of them in BF4 arent really well done in my opinion, they all take too much space in the screen. Except the iron sight on the M4A1, it's perfect for my taste, i always get good accuracy and kill/death ratio with that.

I quite dig the chinease red dot though. But i must pray to unlock it via battlepacks for my favorite guns. It's pretty long when i don't have the time to play many hours a day.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uk80glue*
> 
> Get a 360 controller and it makes flight infinitely easier. Planes still take some getting used to but helicopters are pretty easy to get the hang of. I think a flight stick would be better for jets since you're trying to replicate that through two thumbsticks instead of one stick though.


I agree, I play on the ground with a mouse and kb of course but in the air a 360 controller just works so much better for me. It might be the fact that I came from xbox 360 years ago but I really think a mouse/kb is just counter intuitive for flight.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I spent an hour in the training grounds crashing my helicopter.
> I was a crazy good pilot in ArmA2 but every single BF game I cannot seem to get a handle on aircraft.
> 
> Anyone have any guides?
> Key layout?
> I'm trying to use the WASD keys for pitch and roll and Spacebar for lift, but I always seem to end up either diving or falling backwards


This chap is good. He says he is average, but the vid says otherwise.


----------



## Aparition

Thanks all for the tips!


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Thanks all for the tips!


Planning on giving it a go as well. The visuals are too sweet to be on the ground all the time.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

enemy weeehicles


----------



## iARDAs

The game freezing with still image and looping sound can go to hell.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I'm curious, did you try and smell it? I'm serious....


Of course I smelled it. It smelled like the teenagers who shop at hollister with a hint of desperation.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> The game freezing with still image and looping sound can go to hell.


I;ve been getting this too and I found for what ever reason when I have certain things on ultra it'll cause my screen to freeze are occasionally, like during gun fights or explosions.
what I did was lower my Lighting,Efffects, Mesh, Post AA quality and terrain decoration down to high and my stuttering was gone, I'm not sure if it was me running out of vram, even though I wasn't going over my 2gb according to GPUZ, I was really close those (1999MB







), or if its a bug with the ultra preset in one of those settings that is causing the freeze/hang.

after I turned those down to high my gameplay went smooth again and played 4 game straight until the server crashed, still using the same amount of vram though









What is the "safe limit" for video ram usage, can I use all of my 2048mb before I get stutters or is there a number to stay under like 1700mb or 1900mb?

Another thing I've noticed with the last few updates I cannot let my game load on its own, as soon as it goes to "loading level" on the blue bar in battlelog, I click on the exe and go into a loading screen because if I let it try to open itself it'll just disconnect me, sorta annoying because it didn't do this at release.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I;ve been getting this too and I found for what ever reason when I have certain things on ultra it'll cause my screen to freeze are occasionally, like during gun fights or explosions.
> what I did was lower my Lighting,Efffects, Mesh, Post AA quality and terrain decoration down to high and my stuttering was gone, I'm not sure if it was me running out of vram, even though I wasn't going over my 2gb according to GPUZ, I was really close those (1999MB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), or if its a bug with the ultra preset in one of those settings that is causing the freeze/hang.
> 
> after I turned those down to high my gameplay went smooth again and played 4 game straight until the server crashed, still using the same amount of vram though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the "safe limit" for video ram usage, can I use all of my 2048mb before I get stutters or is there a number to stay under like 1700mb or 1900mb?
> 
> Another thing I've noticed with the last few updates I cannot let my game load on its own, as soon as it goes to "loading level" on the blue bar in battlelog, I click on the exe and go into a loading screen because if I let it try to open itself it'll just disconnect me, sorta annoying because it didn't do this at release.


THe problem happens to me with non Ultra settings though. I have my game optimized with GeForce Experience and there are 1 or 2 settings a medium and high. Not everything is at ultra since I am gaming at 1440p resolution.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I bet it smells of beta ...... and shame LOL
> 
> My single Titan dips well below 60fps using ultra settings 1080p so I have moved to high during MP gaming. Seems to smooth out all the dips a lot better and stops that shivery,laggy, dippy thing it does on ultra.
> 
> GPUZ shows max vram usage upwards of 4.4gb 1080p ultra settings and average of 2.2gb vram usage. High settings nets me 2.2gb max vram usage and average of 980mb vram usage. No idea of fps, I go by when the game seems to go wonky and "shivers" I have to restart the game as quitting does not seem to fix it.
> 
> Monitoring network traffic/system usage and looking at the time stamps on the monitoring software it would appear the cpu, ram, and gpu usage all go crazy and jump all over the graph when the game starts to lag and get jittery. Seems whatever is causing my fps dips and the shivering I get affects all the components at the same time.


Do you play with HBAO on? I found turning it off gave smooth gameplay even with 2X MSAA in MP.


----------



## Aparition

I'd say if you are bumping up against your max VRAM and experience stuttering than you are exceeding your cards Vram.
Not all textures and such are the same size.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Whoops...got behind on my foruming and low and behold it's 25 pages later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I gather its mostly GPU discussion with a few videos thrown in here and there..
> 
> I dont think your missing a whole lot? I think Bf4 has had some minor server patches but things still seem to be pretty glitchy in terms of rubber banding and server crash.
> 
> Also talk of battle-pack upgrades and such.. Paint unlocks things like that.. haha hey man at least I tried
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> Well :
> -GPU discussion.
> -Some question of people asking if the stability is descent.
> -Some tip on page 996-997-998 regarding the XP boost feature.
> -Usefull Gameplay tips a few pages before that


Thanks guys.


----------



## bevo

Does anyone have any good Nvidia inspector settings for sli running ultra settings?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I agree, I play on the ground with a mouse and kb of course but in the air a 360 controller just works so much better for me. It might be the fact that I came from xbox 360 years ago but I really think a mouse/kb is just counter intuitive for flight.


Flying jets with m/kb is tough but choppers it's about easy as it gets with a m/kb just takes some practice. Still not a big fan of choppers in BF3 and BF4 they handle like crap compared to BF2 choppers.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I'd say if you are bumping up against your max VRAM and experience stuttering than you are exceeding your cards Vram.
> Not all textures and such are the same size.


I don't think im hitting the vram wall, the card has 6gb but I suspect its more that at the vram requirements are getting to the point at times where the card is just not powerful enough and sli may be needed to power that much vram usage. That said I can not see the vram usage and play at the same time to see how the two correlate to each other. It would be nice to know though, peaks of 4gb vram usage and stuttering caused by the card not being powerful enough to manage 4gb vram. The average usage is well under that, half that amount.

I find reducing settings to "High" does not rid me of the issue but it seems to occur less frequently. Also, I don't want dips during multiplayer, sniping I need everthing to be where it looks to be in my monitor, if I need to reduce the settings to have everything work well then that is preferable to ultra graphics. I didn't expect the titan to run ultra settings on MP anyways so im not disappointed









PS.

How does this xbox controller thingy work for the game. Can I just leave it plugged in and grab it when I fly or is there button slapping needed to be done in settings each time I want to use the xbox controller?

Just found out about battle map you can put on another screen for a full size view of the battlefield while gaming on the main monitor (posted earlier in this thread), im going to give this a try


----------



## iPDrop

Scrimming Defuse is fun


----------



## uk80glue

Does it kinda bug anyone else that the server browser goes through an actual browser?


----------



## Fanboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Just found out about battle map you can put on another screen for a full size view of the battlefield while gaming on the main monitor (posted earlier in this thread), im going to give this a try


That battle map is awesome cause you can even use it on a tablet with the battlelog app.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think im hitting the vram wall, the card has 6gb but I suspect its more that at the vram requirements are getting to the point at times where the card is just not powerful enough and sli may be needed to power that much vram usage. That said I can not see the vram usage and play at the same time to see how the two correlate to each other. It would be nice to know though, peaks of 4gb vram usage and stuttering caused by the card not being powerful enough to manage 4gb vram. The average usage is well under that, half that amount.
> 
> I find reducing settings to "High" does not rid me of the issue but it seems to occur less frequently. Also, I don't want dips during multiplayer, sniping I need everthing to be where it looks to be in my monitor, if I need to reduce the settings to have everything work well then that is preferable to ultra graphics. I didn't expect the titan to run ultra settings on MP anyways so im not disappointed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS.
> 
> How does this xbox controller thingy work for the game. Can I just leave it plugged in and grab it when I fly or is there button slapping needed to be done in settings each time I want to use the xbox controller?
> 
> Just found out about battle map you can put on another screen for a full size view of the battlefield while gaming on the main monitor (posted earlier in this thread), im going to give this a try


Oh I see you have a Titan. Ya there should be no issue for you at all. I had precision running and it reported ~ 2GB of vram. Didn't give me any FPS info though running in x64 mode.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> [
> How does this xbox controller thingy work for the game. Can I just leave it plugged in and grab it when I fly or is there button slapping needed to be done in settings each time I want to use the xbox controller?


just leave it plugged.. you can actually use all 3 keyboard/mouse/controller AT THE SAME TIME









i play with the controller.. sometimes i go hybird - grab the mouse to aim/shoot while still holding the controller on left hand. works best as a gunner


----------



## Sadmoto

I know you can't use battlescreen through the battlelog app on the phone but has anyone tried just through a phone browser? I think I'm going to try it out with my
HTC one x.

I think I was hitting my vram cap because I switched to 1080p recently, I can still have textures,filtering,terrain without getting stuttering. Im happy it looks great, come to papa mantle I wanna increase my res scale!







lol


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcrbradbury*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Waltz*
> 
> man, I want to have my veteran battlepack. Still didnt receive it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bugs bugs bugs ! grr
> 
> 
> 
> what do you need to get it? a certain Veteran History number or just bf3 or something?
> I've had all Battlefield games so far but my account only recognizes a few
Click to expand...

Easy fix for that, chat with Origin support and tell them that you are missing some games for your veteran status, and they will likely just add them all in for you. At least they did that for me back when I tried BF Heroes. They just added every BF game onto my veteran rankings. Not adding the actual games, just some badges that says I owned all of them.

If you already have the required games for the unlock you might just ask them on chat why it you don't have the unlock yet. Who knows at this point though, it could just be really late to update for you.


----------



## Aparition

Hah I was just looking at that. I'm installing the app on my GS4 right now... 28 MB!!









I wanna know if I can run commander from my phone. I'm not quite level 10 yet though.


----------



## NJsFinest24

Just got the game yesterday after playing the beta when it was out. Im loving it. The game to me looks beautiful since I am able to max it out on Ultra and it ranges between 80-110 fps. It is so much fun esp when you play in a group with your buddies. Got my own server which is usually full all day long. Def worth it. Couldnt be happier.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uk80glue*
> 
> Does it kinda bug anyone else that the server browser goes through an actual browser?


I know other people are a bit bugged by it, but I personally love it. I could see being a bit annoyed if you run into some technical issues but in-game server browsers weren't immune to those either.


----------



## .theMetal

For whatever reason I hated battlelog back when bf3 first came out. I have actually grown to like it though. It is a lot better now.


----------



## Aparition

Nope no commander option for Galaxy S4 with the battlelog app.
It is very easy to edit loadouts though







I like it. You can setup different equip for next spawn while playing.


----------



## iARDAs

Well it seems the timings on the RAM makes a difference on BF4.

Do you guys believe that switching to 1886 from 1600mhz makes a difference?


----------



## Fanboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Nope no commander option for Galaxy S4 with the battlelog app.
> It is very easy to edit loadouts though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it. You can setup different equip for next spawn while playing.


I don't think commander is available for any mobile device yet. It's suppose to be a separate app from the battlelog app and I think the scheduled release date is November 19.


----------



## cravinmild

interesting stuff ... kind of scary too

While looking at the leaderboards and noticing an option where I can show my location had me auto set smack dab on to my exact location. The map normally will not let me zoom that close but for some reason it went right to the street I live on and my avatar over my house. I have since moved my location to another part of town but still, it auto set my location. For those who are unaware of this "feature" you may want to go and see that your location is not broadcast to the entire Battlefield community ..... especially if your a butthole online


----------



## uk80glue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I know other people are a bit bugged by it, but I personally love it. I could see being a bit annoyed if you run into some technical issues but in-game server browsers weren't immune to those either.


I don't like that I have to relaunch the game every single time I want to change servers or that I can't just have the game running to get to the options and such.


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> interesting stuff ... kind of scary too
> 
> While looking at the leaderboards and noticing an option where I can show my location had me auto set smack dab on to my exact location. The map normally will not let me zoom that close but for some reason it went right to the street I live on and my avatar over my house. I have since moved my location to another part of town but still, it auto set my location. For those who are unaware of this "feature" you may want to go and see that your location is not broadcast to the entire Battlefield community ..... especially if your a butthole online


thanks for the tip! I know on the weekends I get to drinking and lets just say I get a little mouthy lol


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uk80glue*
> 
> I don't like that I have to relaunch the game every single time I want to change servers or that I can't just have the game running to get to the options and such.


you don't have to relaunch the game, alt-tab and click on the server you want and the game will start loading that servers map.


----------



## NJsFinest24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Well it seems the timings on the RAM makes a difference on BF4.
> 
> Do you guys believe that switching to 1886 from 1600mhz makes a difference?


Yea high speed RAM will make a difference with BF4 since it seems to love it. I am running this RAM along with my 780 Classified and I am pulling 85-110 fps with everything on Ultra.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231505


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uk80glue*
> 
> I don't like that I have to relaunch the game every single time I want to change servers or that I can't just have the game running to get to the options and such.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> you don't have to relaunch the game, alt-tab and click on the server you want and the game will start loading that servers map.


I'm going to try changing server using the battlelog app on my phone while in a server









Also, I didn't play BF3, but the transition between game and browser isn't really affecting me at all. When I exit the server the browser list is right in front of me. I just join another server like I would if I had an in game server list. I don't feel like I'm re-loading the game again, only connecting to a new server. Maybe they improved battlelog from BF3? Maybe it's my computer? The transition doesn't feel clumsy to me. The server client talking during a join is what takes the most time. I can log into the Test Range almost instantly.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uk80glue*
> 
> I don't like that I have to relaunch the game every single time I want to change servers or that I can't just have the game running to get to the options and such.


As it has been pointed out, you can alt-tab and join a new server. That was a feature that was added in a while ago. However, even when it wasn't there I didn't mind since BF3 loaded really fast for me anyway.

The benefits definitely outweigh the negatives, IMO.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I spent an hour in the training grounds crashing my helicopter.
> I was a crazy good pilot in ArmA2 but every single BF game I cannot seem to get a handle on aircraft.
> 
> Anyone have any guides?
> Key layout?
> I'm trying to use the WASD keys for pitch and roll and Spacebar for lift, but I always seem to end up either diving or falling backwards


Besides repetition, in the BF4 beta I practiced on empty servers flying in-between the buildings at full speed to a full stop and hover. Every time I crashed I respawned and did the same thing until I finally could do it without crashing.

I used the default keys the main thing I can advise is making sure your mouse is right.
Test the vertical look inverted and normal to see what is a more natural feel for you.
change your vehicle sensitivity until you feel like your in control of the heli to the point that no matter what you feel like you wont lose control if you make a mistake.

Another thing that helped me was realizing how far to angle the front and back before I stalled out and crashed to the ground.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Well it seems the timings on the RAM makes a difference on BF4.
> 
> Do you guys believe that switching to 1886 from 1600mhz makes a difference?


Im thinking it does as well for Video ram,

I just testing OCing mine and forwhatever reason I got 1600 clock stable on my 7870 when I couldn't before, it also gave me a 5fps increase on my MIN FPS so the lowest fps I've seen since OCing is 31fps on Hinan, cruise missle, artillery, chopper explosion, building crashing was all on screen, before I would go down to 25ish
Likeways with floodzone, I would drop down to 30 when run'n gunning on the roofs, now I dont go under 35 and averaging 45 on the roofs now.

I average around 50-60 fps the majority of time, I go as high as 90 fps and as low as 31 as of now.


----------



## exyia

anyone who still complains about using Battlelog in a browser to get in games needs to quit being such a hater. it is SO much better than the aged idea of in-game server browsers

I'm so glad I don't have to use some bloated, over-sized, slow-responding in-game browser. Battlelog in-web-browser is light, fast to navigate, I get to keep all my browser functionality, fast refreshes, forward/back functionality, tabbed browsing, etc etc


----------



## ntherblast

Anyone else feel premium queue does not work or 99% of the population has premium? It seems i'm always dead last in queue....


----------



## Techboy10

Pub game win streak from last night/today. I've never had all blue dots across the entire win/loss section before.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/Atmos312/stats/327955720/pc/ (and for when I lose - http://i.imgur.com/28S2bAH.png)


----------



## ihatelolcats

ugh you're "that guy" with the sniper lol


----------



## Techboy10

Yeah, that's usually me, sorry







. Although on my current win streak it's been mostly Assault with Scar-H so I am branching out.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> ugh you're "that guy" with the sniper lol


Lol, you call everyone "that guy", don't you?








I remember you calling me "that guy" in jets


----------



## ntherblast

What is this crap

"Game disconnected: you have been banned from this server. Stated reason: 11/8/2013 5:09:51 PM - PB Hack detected for ChasingSquirrels"

Was working on getting unlocks for m40b. Halfway through the round I started unloaded rounds into an enemy bam the game freezes tab out and i get banned...
Sad part is I had something like 1 2.0 kdr


----------



## Fanboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> What is this crap
> 
> "Game disconnected: you have been banned from this server. Stated reason: 11/8/2013 5:09:51 PM - PB Hack detected for ChasingSquirrels"
> 
> Was working on getting unlocks for m40b. Halfway through the round I started unloaded rounds into an enemy bam the game freezes tab out and i get banned...
> Sad part is I had something like 1 2.0 kdr


At first I read this post and thought you got banned for chasing squirrels but then I realized that's your name in-game. hahaha


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> ugh you're "that guy" with the sniper lol
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, you call everyone "that guy", don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember you calling me "that guy" in jets
Click to expand...

yep. anyone who kills me becomes "that guy"


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> What is this crap
> 
> "Game disconnected: you have been banned from this server. Stated reason: 11/8/2013 5:09:51 PM - PB Hack detected for ChasingSquirrels"


LOL.. I thought the same, got banned for ChasingSquirrls


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> What is this crap
> 
> "Game disconnected: you have been banned from this server. Stated reason: 11/8/2013 5:09:51 PM - PB Hack detected for ChasingSquirrels"
> 
> Was working on getting unlocks for m40b. Halfway through the round I started unloaded rounds into an enemy bam the game freezes tab out and i get banned...
> Sad part is I had something like 1 2.0 kdr


were you not actually hacking in anyway ?


----------



## CheapGamer

I have heard a few folks moan about PB (punkbuster) never happened to me but the mass of folks I hear moan about it Im thinking its maybe not cheats but PB


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> were you not actually hacking in anyway ?


If you consider being a below average player a hacker then yes I was hacking...

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/user/ChasingSquirrels/


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> If you consider being a below average player a hacker then yes I was hacking...
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/user/ChasingSquirrels/


Eh.. Hacking doesn't exactly mean aimbotting or things like that. You could use wallhacks or ESP for a slight advantage but wouldn't necessarily make you a better player. Not saying you are using these things, just pointing that out.


----------



## Timu

IT CRASHED ON ME MULTIPLE TIMES TODAY!!!

Even after I knifed someone it crashed on me, what the heck man???

Also, I think I found a hacker, I knifed someone on the side where he wasn't even looking at me and he was able to counter knife me somehow...


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Eh.. Hacking doesn't exactly mean aimbotting or things like that. You could use wallhacks or ESP for a slight advantage but wouldn't necessarily make you a better player. Not saying you are using these things, just pointing that out.


Not sure what to tell you. Other than what you've probably already heard that I don't use hacks.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Lol, you call everyone "that guy", don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember you calling me "that guy" in jets


Actually, being a good jet pilot takes some *skill*. So for you Amhro, its a compliment. Yeah, I said it!


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> What is this crap
> 
> "Game disconnected: you have been banned from this server. Stated reason: 11/8/2013 5:09:51 PM - PB Hack detected for ChasingSquirrels"
> 
> Was working on getting unlocks for m40b. Halfway through the round I started unloaded rounds into an enemy bam the game freezes tab out and i get banned...
> Sad part is I had something like 1 2.0 kdr


If it's a server with a forum I'd shoot them an email or pm. Pb bands should only be temp so annoying but not game ending.
What overlays are you running? Like from play claw or precision. Are you using shadow play?


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> If it's a server with a forum I'd shoot them an email or pm. Pb bands should only be temp so annoying but not game ending.
> What overlays are you running? Like from play claw or precision. Are you using shadow play?


My card isn't compatible with shadowplay as far as I know only the 6xx and 7xx series are. I use precision


----------



## NFL

Don't know if anyone has asked this yet...what effect does the potato grip have on weapons?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL*
> 
> Don't know if anyone has asked this yet...what effect does the potato grip have on weapons?


http://symthic.com/bf4-attachment?potato_stubby_grip


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> http://symthic.com/bf4-attachment?potato_stubby_grip


^ awesome site


----------



## moocowman

Lol.. Potato. I am way too amused by that word.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Not sure what to tell you. Other than what you've probably already heard that I don't use hacks.


xD Again, wasn't trying to accuse you of hacking.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Just finished a 3-4 hours gaming session.Played with some fellow OCN members.Haven't played the game since 3 days and i definetely catched up.250,000 score done,unlocked ACE 23 (best freaking gun ever) ,did all assault guns and i was at the Famas,did to A-91 of the engineer class,finally 20 level ,was 15lvl. Had an amazing time,not a single game crash,one server crash.


----------



## rogerthat1945

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> A single GTX780ti will not play BF4 at ultra @1080p at 120fps. It will get min 60 fps as in never ever dip below that but any resolution above that will occasionally see dips below min 60 fps. It might get >120 fps quite often but It's average framerate will be somewhere in the 80 or 90 fps range or so but <120fps. If you think you can get a stable average framerate of 120fps on a single card on ultra you are wrong.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/battlefield-4-graphics-card-performance,3634-8.html
> 
> I know your all pumped up on graphics card love for some reason, but seriously act like you've been here before and maintain some common sense and composure.


Oh dear; we have to be dull.


----------



## skupples

After going off on a tangent on the battlefield forums i felt like I had to come here & make this statement in large font...

DX11.1 & 11.2 is FULLY supported by Nvidia kepler architecture... In fact microsoft uses the gtx770 in it's traveling roadshow... So, once again... DO NOT buy into the spreading disinformation that only 290/290x & 780Ti support dx11.1 & .2.... All DX11 hardware should support it, this includes Tahiti, & 6xx series.

**this excludes some programming features purposely excluded to force people into buying expensive gpu's, but for gaming its 100% non issue.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

So my Weapons Stats list shows two launchers not greyed out-HVM-11 and M136 CS-but I'll be damned if I can find them anywhere else such as in loadout (under any class). Any one know what's up with them/that?

Yeah I haven't crashed all week. Was rampant over the weekend starting last Thurs. Lost a sweet run in the AMTRAC (which I don't see listed in vehicles in Battlelog btw?)


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> So my Weapons Stats list shows two launchers not greyed out-HVM-11 and M136 CS-but I'll be damned if I can find them anywhere else such as in loadout (under any class). Any one know what's up with them/that?
> 
> Yeah I haven't crashed all week. Was rampant over the weekend starting last Thurs. Lost a sweet run in the AMTRAC (which I don't see listed in vehicles in Battlelog btw?)


are those the pickup ones?


----------



## Anth0789

Anyone else getting sound loop crash and freezing? Hopefully dice will fix the crash issues soon damn.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> are those the pickup ones?


Ah yes probably. Thanks. Shoulda thought of that!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Anyone else getting sound loop crash and freezing? Hopefully dice will fix the crash issues soon damn.


That sounds allot like gpu driver failure...


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> Guys create a User.cfg and put it on the My Documents/Battlefield 4 Folder
> This will disable All Motion Blur, even the world blur that stays on if you turn the In-Game slider all the way Off.
> Disables vsync and the ugly blurry FXAA
> 
> My game feels way sharper, but i guess it can be placebo effect


I couldn't find ~half of those commands in-game when I listed them?

Anyhow this is what I have. I posted elsewhere too, I'm wanting to eliminate ALL blur but leave everything else max/ultra. If there are more.. let me know pls.

perfoverlay.drawfps 1
gametime.maxvariablefps 121
WorldRender.MotionBlurEnable 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurQuality 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurMaxSampleCount 0
RenderDevice.Dx11Enable 1
RenderDevice.VSyncEnable 0
RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 0


----------



## Waltz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> After going off on a tangent on the battlefield forums i felt like I had to come here & make this statement in large font...
> 
> DX11.1 & 11.2 is FULLY supported by Nvidia kepler architecture... In fact microsoft uses the gtx770 in it's traveling roadshow... So, once again... DO NOT buy into the spreading disinformation that only 290/290x & 780Ti support dx11.1 & .2.... All DX11 hardware should support it, this includes Tahiti, & 6xx series.
> 
> **this excludes some programming features purposely excluded to force people into buying expensive gpu's, but for gaming its 100% non issue.


just to add. new amd radeon driver update

DirectX 11.2 - Tier 1 Tiled Resources now supported on the following products:

AMD Radeon R9 280X
AMD Rad eon R9 270X
AMD Radeon R7 250
AMD Radeon R7 240
AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series
AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series
AMD Radeon HD 7700 Series


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That sounds allot like gpu driver failure...


This dev response says otherwise

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955064766934857479/


----------



## SomeDooD

Ugh, these damn memory leaks are getting more and more persistent. Now they started to happen in the first map/round I play in. They used to only happen after a couple of maps. Forcing me to restart my whole PC, so annoying and irritating.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> IT CRASHED ON ME MULTIPLE TIMES TODAY!!!
> 
> Even after I knifed someone it crashed on me, what the heck man???
> 
> *Also, I think I found a hacker, I knifed someone on the side where he wasn't even looking at me and he was able to counter knife me somehow...*


He probably turned around right when you were going to knife him prompting the knife struggle animation. This happened to me and the guy who tried to knife me thought something was fishy. He didn't call me a hacker but he implied it.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> My card isn't compatible with shadowplay as far as I know only the 6xx and 7xx series are. I use precision


Just saw this on the PB site. Maybe this might have had something to do with it.

"We have confirmed that Violation #89265 may be triggered by non-cheat software. This Violation code has been removed from our master servers and we encourage server admins to give the benefit of the doubt to players who raised this code over the past few days."


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> This dev response says otherwise
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955064766934857479/


mem leak? Presents it's self the same way, & other people are experiencing it, i'm going with that.

mem leak, more like mem hoarding.


----------



## RexKobra

So, the mortors on support class are way over powered, lol. You can shoot 3-4 mortors in a row, less than a second apart. I tried it out today on a game of rush and was crushing people with it. Went something like 22-2 on the round listed below. Only reason I died twice was when I attacked some guys a couple times. If not for that, I could easily go an entire round with a 20, 30, or even 40 k/D. Perhaps they will Nerf the mirrors soon, as they are a nightmare for snipers, lol.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/398896231586065536/252457936/


----------



## CptDanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> So, the mortors on support class are way over powered, lol. You can shoot 3-4 mortors in a row, less than a second apart. I tried it out today on a game of rush and was crushing people with it. Went something like 22-2 on the round listed below. Only reason I died twice was when I attacked some guys a couple times. If not for that, I could easily go an entire round with a 20, 30, or even 40 k/D. Perhaps they will Nerf the mirrors soon, as they are a nightmare for snipers, lol.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/398896231586065536/252457936/


As far as im concerned let the snipers get mortared for being lamers


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Few questions, maybe some veterans of BF3 and players that been playing BF4 can answer.

Can you switch teams while in game, or is the team you are on the team you have to play on?

I ask this because, I've been playing for two days now and I've never seen this bad of unbalanced teams before in any game. The people who get put on my team and the players on the other team is always just ridiculous. I mean a team with all Level 1's - Level 10 with occasional Level 20. Against teams that are all above Level 10. Now I'm not one for complaining against people who are a higher level than me because normally I don't care. But in this game there really isn't any carrying going on. It's pretty reliant on how your whole team does. So regardless of whether I'm on the top of the scoreboard every game. It still seems that no matter what I do the team still loses. I chalk this up as the unbalanced teams. Every game I have played has been the same story. A bunch of relatively new players versus players in the 20's, 30's, and 40's level. Which kind of counts for something considering you get unlocks and have a better idea of the map layouts as well as spawn points.

I've tried Domination and Team Deathmatch so far. It's been the same throughout both modes. No matter how good I do, the team still loses. Am I missing something? Is this how they set up match making in the servers? Because all it does is discourage you from wanting to keep playing the game. It's not even like the scores are close in either TDM or Dom, just completely one sided. In some cases, right from the start.

I'm trying to enjoy the game, and it's fun; except even though I'm on the top of the leaderboard on my team every game. My team still loses. The teams always seem unbalanced, on top of that the amount of people who quit during the game (so it appears). At the end there's always 4 players or more extra players on the opposite team. Which is why in the beginning I asked if you can switch teams, because that's what it looks like unless it's just awful team balancing.

Is this simply how the game is and always has been or? Do you ever win? lol


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Few questions, maybe some veterans of BF3 and players that been playing BF4 can answer.
> 
> Can you switch teams while in game, or is the team you are on the team you have to play on?
> 
> I ask this because, I've been playing for two days now and I've never seen this bad of unbalanced teams before in any game. The people who get put on my team and the players on the other team is always just ridiculous. I mean a team with all Level 1's - Level 10 with occasional Level 20. Against teams that are all above Level 10. Now I'm not one for complaining against people who are a higher level than me because normally I don't care. But in this game there really isn't any carrying going on. It's pretty reliant on how your whole team does. So regardless of whether I'm on the top of the scoreboard every game. It still seems that no matter what I do the team still loses. I chalk this up as the unbalanced teams. Every game I have played has been the same story. A bunch of relatively new players versus players in the 20's, 30's, and 40's level. Which kind of counts for something considering you get unlocks and have a better idea of the map layouts as well as spawn points.
> 
> I've tried Domination and Team Deathmatch so far. It's been the same throughout both modes. No matter how good I do, the team still loses. Am I missing something? Is this how they set up match making in the servers? Because all it does is discourage you from wanting to keep playing the game. It's not even like the scores are close in either TDM or Dom, just completely one sided. In some cases, right from the start.
> 
> I'm trying to enjoy the game, and it's fun; except even though I'm on the top of the leaderboard on my team every game. My team still loses. The teams always seem unbalanced, on top of that the amount of people who quit during the game (so it appears). At the end there's always 4 players or more extra players on the opposite team. Which is why in the beginning I asked if you can switch teams, because that's what it looks like unless it's just awful team balancing.
> 
> Is this simply how the game is and always has been or? Do you ever win? lol


Yes, you can switch teams in-game. Just go to "Team Setup" on the launch menu. However, you won't be able to switch if the other team has more players.

Everything else, that's kind of how public matches go. Any auto-balancing that's done is simply to keep teams at an even number and that's about it (that's really all it should do anyway, since ranks and stats really don't mean that much thanks to stat-padding). All I can recommend is to find some people to play with and squad up, use some sort of VoIP. Finding a good server that has an active Teamspeak or something similar will help a lot since you're pretty much guaranteed to find people who want to work together whereas in-game VoIP will generally go unused in most situations.

It really does get better having a decent squad to play with. While it won't guarantee wins, a good squad or two that works together and communicates will definitely push things in your favor.

Oh, and TDM really isn't the best place to find teamwork no matter what. The random nature of TDM tends to make teamwork a bit harder. It does rely on a team having a bunch of skilled players, but it's not really easy to work together.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> He probably turned around right when you were going to knife him prompting the knife struggle animation. This happened to me and the guy who tried to knife me thought something was fishy. He didn't call me a hacker but he implied it.


It looked weird though because it looked like I knifed him 1st.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Few questions, maybe some veterans of BF3 and players that been playing BF4 can answer.
> 
> Can you switch teams while in game, or is the team you are on the team you have to play on?
> 
> I ask this because, I've been playing for two days now and I've never seen this bad of unbalanced teams before in any game. The people who get put on my team and the players on the other team is always just ridiculous. I mean a team with all Level 1's - Level 10 with occasional Level 20. Against teams that are all above Level 10. Now I'm not one for complaining against people who are a higher level than me because normally I don't care. But in this game there really isn't any carrying going on. It's pretty reliant on how your whole team does. So regardless of whether I'm on the top of the scoreboard every game. It still seems that no matter what I do the team still loses. I chalk this up as the unbalanced teams. Every game I have played has been the same story. A bunch of relatively new players versus players in the 20's, 30's, and 40's level. Which kind of counts for something considering you get unlocks and have a better idea of the map layouts as well as spawn points.
> 
> I've tried Domination and Team Deathmatch so far. It's been the same throughout both modes. No matter how good I do, the team still loses. Am I missing something? Is this how they set up match making in the servers? Because all it does is discourage you from wanting to keep playing the game. It's not even like the scores are close in either TDM or Dom, just completely one sided. In some cases, right from the start.
> 
> I'm trying to enjoy the game, and it's fun; except even though I'm on the top of the leaderboard on my team every game. My team still loses. The teams always seem unbalanced, on top of that the amount of people who quit during the game (so it appears). At the end there's always 4 players or more extra players on the opposite team. Which is why in the beginning I asked if you can switch teams, because that's what it looks like unless it's just awful team balancing.
> 
> Is this simply how the game is and always has been or? Do you ever win? lol


If I remember correctly hit escape then team setup then switch teams. Part of the problem is everyone does this which stacks a side. Once a team is winning by over 100 tickets you will suddenly notice you have 5 less players.... I would keep playing and eventually you will find servers where the ticket gap isn't that large then favorite that server. Just had a match where we won by 17 tickets


----------



## malpais

Ignoring the fact I just got promoted to rank 7 for the fifth time, this game is terrible. It's basically BF3 with new maps but little changes that actually make the game less enjoyable. If it didn't look so pretty it'd have nothing going for it at all


----------



## mphfrom77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> So, the mortors on support class are way over powered, lol. You can shoot 3-4 mortors in a row, less than a second apart. I tried it out today on a game of rush and was crushing people with it. Went something like 22-2 on the round listed below. Only reason I died twice was when I attacked some guys a couple times. If not for that, I could easily go an entire round with a 20, 30, or even 40 k/D. *Perhaps they will Nerf the mirrors soon, as they are a nightmare for snipers*, lol.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/398896231586065536/252457936/


Good.

Coming from console to PC recently, I honestly can't believe all the douchebag snipers on pc. I mean I loved the sniper class on console. But on PC with the larger player counts, I am honestly shocked at the guys that just sit up somewhere, lose the match by not contributing to the gameplay, and just snipe at people. At least I used to run around and try to win the game.

Having said that, has anybody tried the new MKII MOD 0 DMR with its iron sights. The gun gets 20 bullets in a clip. With the iron sights I have noticed that the bullets actually seem to track to the enemy or something. Shots I think are off, on moving targets, seem to hit.

It's a pretty nice DMR, but I have always noticed that Dice seems to give a benefit for smaller sights vs higher zoom optics. I don't agree with it though. Like it is just easier shoot the enemy with an iron sight or red dot at a target 150m or more and hit them than it is at the same distance while using a 4x or 6x scope. It's obviously built into the game that way, and I have come to accept it.

But yeah, I've noticed the MKII DMR apparently has pretty decent accuracy with the iron sights. I'm currently at 22.8% with it, though I just started using it. With double the bullets from BF3, that gun seems pretty nice in a pinch.


----------



## RexKobra

Lol, in no fan of the snipers that contribute nothing to the team, and are only in it for themselves. I seldom find a sniper who is spotting or marking enemies. A few guys with mortars can absolutely devastate an entrenched enemy.

But still, no one can reach the guy shooting the mortars as you operate them via remote control. In BF3 you could counter mortar the opposing player. In this game you can't. Well, you can take out my mortar launcher, but you won't kill me as ill be hidden and well out of range.

But, no matter, ill be mortaring snipers and campers until they nerf it.


----------



## mphfrom77

I jumped into a mobile artillery the other day. Those things are nice as well. It was an enjoyable 20 quick kills! Snipers go bye bye.


----------



## djriful

Okay, I'm behind on the BF4 news. Did they even release a patch yet? Last night, sounds are still cutting in and out. Causes me for not knowing I am being hit on my LAV from an aircraft. I just exploded like "what the...." because all the sounds were cut out.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Okay, I'm behind on the BF4 news. Did they even release a patch yet? Last night, sounds are still cutting in and out. Causes me for not knowing I am being hit on my LAV from an aircraft. I just exploded like "what the...." because all the sounds were cut out.


They did last week and it fixed almost nothing. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/news/view/bf4-patch-notes/

So yeah we all experience the sound issues. Tied to the stupid gunship I believe.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> They did last week and it fixed almost nothing. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/news/view/bf4-patch-notes/
> 
> So yeah we all experience the sound issues. Tied to the stupid gunship I believe.


Comments at the bottom were pretty funny.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> It looked weird though because it looked like I knifed him 1st.


Could be something with the mechanics cause the guy that tried to knife me said the same thing when I told him that I turned around right when he tried to knife me. Also I've had people knife me straight on with no knife struggle animation. Face to face and they do the side of the neck slash knife animation.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Okay, I'm behind on the BF4 news. Did they even release a patch yet? Last night, sounds are still cutting in and out. Causes me for not knowing I am being hit on my LAV from an aircraft. I just exploded like "what the...." because all the sounds were cut out.


They haven't released the client-side patch yet. It should be coming soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> They did last week and it fixed almost nothing. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/news/view/bf4-patch-notes/
> 
> So yeah we all experience the sound issues. Tied to the stupid gunship I believe.


That's a server-side patch which won't fix client-side problems such as the sound cutting out.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Actually, being a good jet pilot takes some *skill*. So for you Amhro, its a compliment. Yeah, I said it!


haha, thanks


----------



## Maxxa

Which upgrade do you think I would get the most gain from in BF4? An R9 290 or a I7 4770K + lower midrange Mobo? I can do one or the other for now but not both, I play on 1080p and currently clock my 965BE [email protected] 4.0 and my GTX [email protected] 875. I play on the high presets now with some frame dips but it's not unbearable, I know the GPU usage stays high but I have yet to monitor CPU usage.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> They haven't released the client-side patch yet. It should be coming soon.
> That's a server-side patch which won't fix client-side problems such as the sound cutting out.


I see. I have seen a bit of an improvment over the last few days with this though, but you are right.
Quote:


> Miscellaneous Audio Bugs
> FIX UPCOMING
> We are aware of the issues with missing/corrupted audio in multiplayer and have created a fix for them. This fix is planned for release in the next PC client patch.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxa*
> 
> Which upgrade do you think I would get the most gain from in BF4? An R9 290 or a I7 4770K + lower midrange Mobo? I can do one or the other for now but not both, I play on 1080p and currently clock my 965BE [email protected] 4.0 and my GTX [email protected] 875. I play on the high presets now with some frame dips but it's not unbearable, I know the GPU usage stays high but I have yet to monitor CPU usage.


I'm going to say the R9 290. Another 4GB ram certainly wouldn't hurt.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxa*
> 
> Which upgrade do you think I would get the most gain from in BF4? An R9 290 or a I7 4770K + lower midrange Mobo? I can do one or the other for now but not both, I play on 1080p and currently clock my 965BE [email protected] 4.0 and my GTX [email protected] 875. I play on the high presets now with some frame dips but it's not unbearable, I know the GPU usage stays high but I have yet to monitor CPU usage.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116899

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130725

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202043

ram..
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144489&Tpk=geil%20corsa


----------



## Maxxa

Sorry, my sig rig needs an update I'm running 16gb Ripjaws for RAM.
I'll update it now.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxa*
> 
> Which upgrade do you think I would get the most gain from in BF4? An R9 290 or a I7 4770K + lower midrange Mobo? I can do one or the other for now but not both, I play on 1080p and currently clock my 965BE [email protected] 4.0 and my GTX [email protected] 875. I play on the high presets now with some frame dips but it's not unbearable, I know the GPU usage stays high but I have yet to monitor CPU usage.


r9 290


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116899
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130725
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202043
> 
> ram..
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144489&Tpk=geil%20corsa


By the sounds of it, he has about $400 to play with. I would certainly wait for proper cooling solutions for that R9 series. Those coolers are awful. Also, 2133/2400 ram for the same price.


----------



## Aparition

So last night I was running bf4 with teamspeak3 and shadow play open but not on and with the browser open.

Every couple of minutes or so I would get massive input lag. So controls would be slow to respond and sluggish, running into walls, pressing q would lag into the audio responses, etc...

Anyone experience that?
I ended up exiting completely out of shadow play and assigning ts3 is own affinity.

Changing graphics didn't help. Is this a memory leak ?


----------



## marduke83

just tried playing some rounds (first rounds in bf4 after release), and every time the server crashed... (was def. the servers as I couldn't find the servers afterwards). anyways, wasted the XP boost from my battlepack, and have not been able to finish a round yet.. So sofar it has been a waste of money, and am not enjoying the experience (horrible netcode, bad bad rubberbanding etc etc). Ohwell I'm not going to give up on it yet though, I remember bf3 had similar issues early on aswell.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malpais*
> 
> Ignoring the fact I just got promoted to rank 7 for the fifth time, this game is terrible. It's basically BF3 with new maps but little changes that actually make the game less enjoyable. If it didn't look so pretty it'd have nothing going for it at all


Right now, i'd avoid any rounds lasting more than 500 tickets. Too much time for something to go wrong as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## Maxxa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> By the sounds of it, he has about $400 to play with. I would certainly wait for proper cooling solutions for that R9 series. Those coolers are awful. Also, 2133/2400 ram for the same price.


I do have an Accelero Xtreme Plus II if that fits I'll be using it. I might Just go with the Haswell because it costs more, easier to get the high cost out of the way in my current situation. Why is the 4670k a better choice than a 4770k though? I've been out of the loop but I'm goiong to guess the I7 has something that games won't utilize?


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxa*
> 
> Which upgrade do you think I would get the most gain from in BF4? An R9 290 or a I7 4770K + lower midrange Mobo? I can do one or the other for now but not both, I play on 1080p and currently clock my 965BE [email protected] 4.0 and my GTX [email protected] 875. I play on the high presets now with some frame dips but it's not unbearable, I know the GPU usage stays high but I have yet to monitor CPU usage.


Swap your processor with a thuban (BF4 loves cores) , should be inexpensive to do so,and then get the R9-290.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxa*
> 
> Sorry, my sig rig needs an update I'm running 16gb Ripjaws for RAM.
> I'll update it now.


I could really use more RAM. I'm really not a fan of being stuck at 4GB and having 95% usage while playing the game.


----------



## Maxxa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Swap your processor with a thuban (BF4 loves cores) , should be inexpensive to do so,and then get the R9-290.


I looked into that originally but they are a pita to find and then if you do they go very fast. I could probably find someone to swap with since the 965BE has similar demand but I don't want to be left without a PC. I'm liking the I5 4670k AMD665 posted since it saves me almost $200 and for about $100 more than the Thubans used the cost is easily justified.


----------



## IAmDay

The M98B is eww ;c What's the best sniper rifle to use right now?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxa*
> 
> I do have an Accelero Xtreme Plus II if that fits I'll be using it. I might Just go with the Haswell because it costs more, easier to get the high cost out of the way in my current situation. Why is the 4670k a better choice than a 4770k though? I've been out of the loop but I'm goiong to guess the I7 has something that games won't utilize?


The difference between the two is Hyper Threading. And BF4 uses it fairly well. The 4770K will age much better overall. Next gen games are supposed to be much better at utilizing quad+ cores properly. That being said, the i5 is a terrific CPU and I'm sure you will be happy with it. I certainly considered it. Might want to ask how others using it in BF4 MP like it. I see usage in game being very high. BF4 also loves high speed ram and win 8.1.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Yeah, especially for BF4 ,HT is well worth the money it seems.


----------



## trivium nate

i keep getting display driver crashed error messages...And i have the latest driver....


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Yeah, especially for BF4 ,HT is well worth the money it seems.


With that said, I've been thinking it might be time to get a used 3770K.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> With that said, I've been thinking it might be time to get a used 3770K.


Get 4770k


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Not worth buying a new motherboard for haswell.


----------



## CptDanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> The difference between the two is Hyper Threading. And BF4 uses it fairly well. The 4770K will age much better overall. Next gen games are supposed to be much better at utilizing quad+ cores properly. That being said, the i5 is a terrific CPU and I'm sure you will be happy with it. I certainly considered it. Might want to ask how others using it in BF4 MP like it. I see usage in game being very high. BF4 also loves high speed ram and win 8.1.


The CPU benchmarks here would beg to differ.......

http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ru&u=http://gamegpu.ru/&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dgamegpu.ru%26biw%3D1067%26bih%3D691


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> The CPU benchmarks here would beg to differ.......
> 
> http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ru&u=http://gamegpu.ru/&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dgamegpu.ru%26biw%3D1067%26bih%3D691


Could you please find a more obscure and difficult to understand source? Is that for SP? I need to know what you are doubting.

EDIT: That appears to be for SP which is irrelevant.


----------



## jetpuck73

If I have another monitor hooked up for Battlescreen will it make my game choppy?


----------



## Sadmoto

I give up trying to play today, whatever they are doing its just bunk, I have been able to play TWO games out of 20 attempts to join, and on my 2nd game, server crashes and it wasn't even full.

I think its perfect time to begin building a platoon so it'll be formed when everything gets fixed and can do some competitive play.








The hardest part is the name and logo.


----------



## linuxfueled

Chrome browser seems stable, Firefox has been horrible with required BF4 plugin.

As far as HT goes it has been great. Some cheap prices for an Asus P6T and i7 920 on eBay.


----------



## CptDanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Could you please find a more obscure and difficult to understand source? Is that for SP? I need to know what you are doubting.
> 
> EDIT: That appears to be for SP which is irrelevant.


Irrelevant? All BF4 benches are done in SP because its imposible to create the same scenario in MP. As far as it being hard to read, you can read numbers and CPU models right? Theres no Russian there just look at the chart, numbers don't lie.....
If that's your excuse to try and discredit that AMD cpus are the right choice for this game then you got it all wrong.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> Irrelevant? All BF4 benches are done in SP because its imposible to create the same scenario in MP. As far as it being hard to read, you can read numbers and CPU models right? Theres no Russian there just look at the chart, numbers don't lie.....
> If that's your excuse to try and discredit that AMD cpus are the right choice for this game then you got it all wrong.


You'll find benchmarks in MP and SP vary greatly.
If people want to know how their CPUs will perform in BF4 MP - it is UTTERLY pointless looking at SP results.
I understand what you mean by SP variances - but I would also like to point out you'll get variances in SP too (I've done benchmarks on the same level, same graphics, OS and everything - and had 5-10FPS differences in BF4)

Long story short:
If you want to look at benchmarks, I suggest MP ones. Not SP ones.

I didn't even understand the site and/or couldn't see any results.
I'm guessing it shows an i7 out performing an i5?


----------



## crucifix85

well i just played the defuse mode a bit ago and was left unimpressed which is sad because thats right up my alley..


----------



## hotwheels1997

Golmud Railway is the new Damavand Peak - awesome rush map .Did a very nice 27-5 + 2 plants game today,64players using the ACE-23,best gun in the game.


----------



## nitrubbb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Golmud Railway is the new Damavand Peak - awesome rush map .Did a very nice 27-5 + 2 plants game today,64players using the ACE-23,best gun in the game.


64p rush sucks balls 24 or 32 FTW


----------



## CptDanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You'll find benchmarks in MP and SP vary greatly.
> If people want to know how their CPUs will perform in BF4 MP - it is UTTERLY pointless looking at SP results.
> I understand what you mean by SP variances - but I would also like to point out you'll get variances in SP too (I've done benchmarks on the same level, same graphics, OS and everything - and had 5-10FPS differences in BF4)
> 
> Long story short:
> If you want to look at benchmarks, I suggest MP ones. Not SP ones.
> 
> I didn't even understand the site and/or couldn't see any results.
> I'm guessing it shows an i7 out performing an i5?


No offense but Ill trust the ruskies review before you. Ruskies know what they are doing









In any case what you said can hold true for intel CPUs, basically your saying there is variance in fps in benchmarks, what Im telling you is that even though that's true sometimes it affects both AMD and Intel.
There is still no excuse for recommending intel for BF4. AMD is clearly the winner and its not even patched for mantle yet. I rest my case, have a good day.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> No offense but Ill trust the ruskies review before you. Ruskies know what they are doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case what you said can hold true for intel CPUs, basically your saying there is variance in fps in benchmarks, what Im telling you is that even though that's true sometimes it affects both AMD and Intel.
> There is still no excuse for recommending intel for BF4. AMD is clearly the winner and its not even patched for mantle yet. I rest my case, have a good day.


I didn't read the review because I don't speak russian









And yeah sure it will affect AMD and Intel CPUs
As for you saying AMD is "a clear winner" - I find a little hilarious. I'm not defending Intel and hate Intel fanboys, but saying an AMD CPU will outperform an i7 for example is a little misinformed. You can look up some benchmarks online from MP and SP results in that respect. Intel comes out on top 95% of the time.

As for MANTLE that's something that concerns GPUs. That's another story.
For you to be basing your argument on Mantle, something you have absolutely no idea about and/or don't know what performance boosts it can give, just shows to us you're a bit of an AMD fanboy.
As I've said before, I'm really looking forward to what AMD is expecting for their GPU performance gains via mantle.

With that said, a lot of people were expecting of playing BF4 without experiencing crashes either and expected high FPS and no dips etc.
Same thing applies with the whole Mantle debate - don't count your chickens before they hatch.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Not worth buying a new motherboard for haswell.


I couldn't agree more.
















On a side note, I am trying to figure out why I am dying soo much. Currently I get around 66 FPS with a combo of High/Med @ 1080P on my 60hz AOC monitor (OC'd to 66hz). On one hand, I think a faster 120hz monitor will let my GPU go faster, on the other hand a Korean 27" 1440P monitor wouldn't hurt either.

Also my buddy is running eyefinity (5040x1050) with a HD 7870 as well. This has peaked my interested too. Wondering which setup would be the most cost effective to play BF4 in all it's greatness.

For reference here is my BF4 profile.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/OCNbluedevil/stats/321911889/pc/


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> Irrelevant? All BF4 benches are done in SP because its imposible to create the same scenario in MP. As far as it being hard to read, you can read numbers and CPU models right? Theres no Russian there just look at the chart, numbers don't lie.....
> If that's your excuse to try and discredit that AMD cpus are the right choice for this game then you got it all wrong.


Well I would say that I'm surprised at the AMD defending but I guess not. That had not occurred to me in the least. He hadn't even mentioned AMD so that's why I never considered it. You could have, but instead you went full fanboy. Yes AMD is good for this game no doubt. The intel I feel is still superior in other aspects and would age better. I had my i7 920 for about 4 years and would still have it if it weren't for BF4 and my itch to upgrade.

MP and SP might as well be different games altogether.


----------



## CptDanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I didn't read the review because I don't speak russian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah sure it will affect AMD and Intel CPUs
> As for you saying AMD is "a clear winner" - I find a little hilarious. I'm not defending Intel and hate Intel fanboys, but saying an AMD CPU will outperform an i7 for example is a little misinformed. You can look up some benchmarks online from MP and SP results in that respect. Intel comes out on top 95% of the time.
> 
> As for MANTLE that's something that concerns GPUs. That's another story.
> For you to be basing your argument on Mantle, something you have absolutely no idea about and/or don't know what performance boosts it can give, just shows to us you're a bit of an AMD fanboy.
> As I've said before, I'm really looking forward to what AMD is expecting for their GPU performance gains via mantle.
> 
> With that said, a lot of people were expecting of playing BF4 without experiencing crashes either and expected high FPS and no dips etc.
> Same thing applies with the whole Mantle debate - don't count your chickens before they hatch.


Are you insane? 95% of the time????????

Which is why gamegpu.ru first beta benches showed the 8350 coming in 3rd place right behind the 1000$ intels, and the new benchmarks shows the 5ghz ghz vishera in 1st place......

Btw you don't speak Russian? I got news for you, neither do I..... that's why theres google translate, and like I said you don't even have to read what the reviewer says, just look at the charts, numbers and CPU models don't need translation.
And concerning me not knowing nothing about mantle plz. You think cause I just registered at this forum that Im some n00b that got a rig last year? Ive been dealing with hardware since the late 90s and was a major contributor at another review site Id rather not mention for over 10 years where I am no longer a member.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Well I would say that I'm surprised at the AMD defending but I guess not. That had not occurred to me in the least. He hadn't even mentioned AMD so that's why I never considered it. You could have, but instead you went full fanboy. Yes AMD is good for this game no doubt. The intel I feel is still superior in other aspects and would age better. I had my i7 920 for about 4 years and would still have it if it weren't for BF4 and my itch to upgrade.
> 
> MP and SP might as well be different games altogether.


Benchmarks don't lie.

Anyways, anyone getting memory leaks?

I just reformatted again and put Win 8.1, I also updated DX through BF4 folder rather then regular DX update. That seems to have solved the random crashes I had before.

Thing is now Im getting memory leaks, I thought my HDD was doing something cause I was noticing fps dips, but then I checked RAM and it was at 99%, clearly a memory leak. As soon as I hit quit I got the same crash as usual.

Well at least its reproduceable now before it was totally random.


----------



## the9quad

Doesn't look like a huge difference between intel and amd to me in BF4:

http://www.techspot.com/review/734-battlefield-4-benchmarks/page6.html


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Could be something with the mechanics cause the guy that tried to knife me said the same thing when I told him that I turned around right when he tried to knife me. Also I've had people knife me straight on with no knife struggle animation. Face to face and they do the side of the neck slash knife animation.


Lol that's weird.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Doesn't look like a huge difference between intel and amd to me in BF4:
> 
> http://www.techspot.com/review/734-battlefield-4-benchmarks/page6.html


No one said there was a difference so I don't know why this is even being discussed.

As far as benchmarks go, show me MP benchmarks otherwise there is nothing to discuss. Whocares about SP when the top 15 or so CPU's perform equally. In other words, just about any quad core on the market will do.

AMD should always be considered when building a system. That goes without saying.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> No one said there was a difference so I don't know why this is even being discussed.
> 
> As far as benchmarks go, show me MP benchmarks otherwise there is nothing to discuss. Whocares about SP when the top 15 or so CPU's perform equally. In other words, just about any quad core on the market will do.
> 
> AMD should always be considered when building a system. That goes without saying.


Didn't mean to make you angry there buddy, just looked at the last couple of pages and posted a benchmark.....


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Doesn't look like a huge difference between intel and amd to me in BF4:
> 
> http://www.techspot.com/review/734-battlefield-4-benchmarks/page6.html


I guess that rules out a new CPU for me.


----------



## syn17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I guess that rules out a new CPU for me.


I want to make a system with the same processor as you and a 270x which is also similar to your GPU... what sort of frames are you getting for multiplayer on ultra settings at 1080p? Could you do a quick test for me please? I need to make sure my cpu can handle bf4 well. Thanks


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I guess that rules out a new CPU for me.


These are sp benches and are gpu bound therefore the cpu matters little.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Didn't mean to make you angry there buddy, just looked at the last couple of pages and posted a benchmark.....


I'm not angry and it wasn't just directed at you, moreso to the AMD fanboy Danko. Does anyone actually care about SP performance to the degree of building a system around it? No. So posting a statement that is clearly representing the SP portion of the game, and making it sound like it is anyway representative of the MP performance is ignorant at best. And lets be honest, MP is the only thing people care about with Battlefield games.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> Are you insane? 95% of the time????????
> 
> Which is why gamegpu.ru first *beta* benches showed the 8350 coming in 3rd place right behind the 1000$ intels, and the new benchmarks shows the *5ghz ghz vishera in 1st place*......
> 
> Btw you don't speak Russian? I got news for you, neither do I..... that's why theres google translate, and like I said you don't even have to read what the reviewer says, just look at the charts, numbers and CPU models don't need translation.
> And concerning me not knowing nothing about mantle plz. You think cause I just registered at this forum that Im some n00b that got a rig last year? Ive been dealing with hardware since the late 90s and was a major contributor at another review site Id rather not mention for over 10 years where I am no longer a member.
> Benchmarks don't lie.
> 
> Anyways, anyone getting memory leaks?
> 
> I just reformatted again and put Win 8.1, I also updated DX through BF4 folder rather then regular DX update. That seems to have solved the random crashes I had before.
> 
> Thing is now Im getting memory leaks, I thought my HDD was doing something cause I was noticing fps dips, but then I checked RAM and it was at 99%, clearly a memory leak. As soon as I hit quit I got the same crash as usual.
> 
> Well at least its reproduceable now before it was totally random.


Beta benches meant nothing. New mp benches from a reputable source please? I have no vested interest in the Amd v Intel argument and neither does a single person you have communicated with in this thread. You have displayed the defensive aggressive approach without any creditable substance.

I do not need a Russian website review or any independent review by the way to tell me the performance. I currently have an fx8120 which can [email protected] and a 4770k back to back in my living room, running the same gpu currently until next week upgrade time.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syn17*
> 
> I want to make a system with the same processor as you and a 270x which is also similar to your GPU... what sort of frames are you getting for multiplayer on ultra settings at 1080p? Could you do a quick test for me please? I need to make sure my cpu can handle bf4 well. Thanks


I get about 66FPS at High/Med settings.


----------



## Ghost12

Just pulled this cpu bench from the Russian site. Yes the 5ghz fx cpu does well, but unfortunately can not beat a stock 4770k with the same Asus ares 2 high end gpu in this particular bench mark

http://gyazo.com/3deabbce5c54e86e1bce5bac69fddd64


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Just pulled this cpu bench from the Russian site. Yes the 5ghz fx cpu does well, but unfortunately can not beat a stock 4770k with the same Asus ares 2 high end gpu in this particular bench mark
> 
> http://gyazo.com/3deabbce5c54e86e1bce5bac69fddd64


Very nice benchmarks!
Yeah AMD does really well - not quite there when it comes to intel OC'ed vs AMD OC'ed though. Intel destroys it in that respect.
Although not sure about the AMD - but how do they do thermally?
You and I both know that intel SUCK SO HARD when it comes to thermal performance.
Realistically if you want to get an intel to a HIGH OC you're going to need to delid it.
BY Intel in this respect I mean hasweel and IB where the IHS has thermal paste and not soldered like SB

BTW - in BF4 news: Got over 8hrs of footage (via shadowplay) editing through it now.
3 videos:
1. Cool guys don't look at explosions in BF4
2. M249 overview
3. My thoughts and review of BF4 so far.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Very nice benchmarks!
> Yeah AMD does really well - not quite there when it comes to intel OC'ed vs AMD OC'ed though. Intel destroys it in that respect.
> Although not sure about the AMD - but how do they do thermally?
> You and I both know that intel SUCK SO HARD when it comes to thermal performance.
> Realistically if you want to get an intel to a HIGH OC you're going to need to delid it.
> BY Intel in this respect I mean hasweel and IB where the IHS has thermal paste and not soldered like SB
> 
> BTW - in BF4 news: Got over 8hrs of footage (via shadowplay) editing through it now.
> 3 videos:
> 1. Cool guys don't look at explosions in BF4
> 2. M249 overview
> 3. My thoughts and review of BF4 so far.


Outside the top couple of cpu what is impressive is the Fx lower tier cpu in that particular bench such as the Fx6300. I have a Fx8120 that can game stable @5ghz so I know full well what a capable cpu it is already. As far as thermal goes i have no need for a delid on my haswell, I run 24/[email protected] and can be stable @4.7, although am on a custom loop ( corsair sp fans run @ only 500rpm while gaming )and never really go above 60c, on a single gpu I just do not see the need personally to be @4.7 24.7. My 8120 is also on custom water so no probs there either. Brother in law runs his Ib 3770k @4.7 24/7 on water with no delid. Suppose is luck of the draw in that regard with vcore requirements.


----------



## The-racer

Had some serious stuttering last night , where my FPS would drop in the 50's...
Everything felt laggy , loading times between games took 5 minutes....
Really didn't like how it played last night...

Reinstalling everything on an SSD.
Maybe that helps a bit.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Outside the top couple of cpu what is impressive is the Fx lower tier cpu in that particular bench such as the Fx6300. I have a Fx8120 that can game stable @5ghz so I know full well what a capable cpu it is already. As far as thermal goes i have no need for a delid on my haswell, I run 24/[email protected] and can be stable @4.7, although am on a custom loop ( corsair sp fans run @ only 500rpm while gaming )and never really go above 60c, on a single gpu I just do not see the need personally to be @4.7 24.7. My 8120 is also on custom water so no probs there either. Brother in law runs his Ib 3770k @4.7 24/7 on water with no delid. Suppose is luck of the draw in that regard with vcore requirements.


well luck of the draw but also because you guys have them on water.
If those were running on liquid and/or air - it would be a different story.

I run my CPU @ 4.5ghz with 1.27v. A little lower than average chip.
Average for that OC is around 1.25v

I hit no higher than 70c on full load (folding) - but without the delid I was hitting near 95c! (Antec 920)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> Had some serious stuttering last night , where my FPS would drop in the 50's...
> Everything felt laggy , loading times between games took 5 minutes....
> Really didn't like how it played last night...
> 
> Reinstalling everything on an SSD.
> Maybe that helps a bit.


I run it on my SSD - it won't help, believe me








Don't forget you don't have to re-download everything over again, just change the download location for origin. Then Copy and paste your BF folder to your desktop or somewhere other than the 2 folder locations and then go ahead and start downloading bf4 in your new location.
Once it has started 0.1% close origin, and then cut and paste the BF4 folder you had before to the new location.
Start up origin and it will skip downloading and install it straight away. Saves you from waiting for the download.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Streaming the first Global Conflict organized 32v32 Battle Day of Bf4!

http://www.twitch.tv/flotgaming


----------



## CptDanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Doesn't look like a huge difference between intel and amd to me in BF4:
> 
> http://www.techspot.com/review/734-battlefield-4-benchmarks/page6.html


That bench only shows 8350 not the 5ghz vishera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Beta benches meant nothing. New mp benches from a reputable source please? I have no vested interest in the Amd v Intel argument and neither does a single person you have communicated with in this thread. You have displayed the defensive aggressive approach without any creditable substance.
> 
> I do not need a Russian website review or any independent review by the way to tell me the performance. I currently have an fx8120 which can [email protected] and a 4770k back to back in my living room, running the same gpu currently until next week upgrade time.


Ohh I see so just cause its Russian means its not reputable. If you knew anything gamegpu.ru have always been the pioneers in posting battlefield benches on the web. But its ok, go uhhhmerkika!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Oh the fanboyism is strong in this one.


Maybe, but all I know is that a 5ghz vishera that costs less then half the price of the highest end intel wins in BF4, nuff said

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Just pulled this cpu bench from the Russian site. Yes the 5ghz fx cpu does well, but unfortunately can not beat a stock 4770k with the same Asus ares 2 high end gpu in this particular bench mark
> 
> http://gyazo.com/3deabbce5c54e86e1bce5bac69fddd64


Sorry but gamegpu.ru are well known, what you posted is not. Besides its probably not the same system setup.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> well luck of the draw but also because you guys have them on water.
> If those were running on liquid and/or air - it would be a different story.
> 
> I run my CPU @ 4.5ghz with 1.27v. A little lower than average chip.
> Average for that OC is around 1.25v


I had 4.4 on a £30 prolimatech air cooler before the water. Now you are exposing my needless spending on components lol, go figure. With a delid I reckon could hit 4.9ghz but just do not see the need currently. Maybe will change my opinion when sli 780 next year, first one will be in use next week when upgrade to 780 Lightning. My vcore is 1.24. Eagerly awaiting my new found performance.

[email protected] CptDanko - what you are posting is now becoming embarrassing for you, the screen shot is from the site you mention and here is the official page link, scroll down to find the exact bench I posted using your site reference.

http://gamegpu.ru/action-/-fps-/-tps/battlefield-4-test-gpu.html


----------



## amd655

"That bench only shows 8350 not the 5ghz vishera"


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> "That bench only shows 8350 not the 5ghz vishera"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


See above edit.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I had 4.4 on a £30 prolimatech air cooler before the water. Now you are exposing my needless spending on components lol, go figure. With a delid I reckon could hit 4.9ghz but just do not see the need currently. Maybe will change my opinion when sli 780 next year, first one will be in use next week when upgrade to 780 Lightning. My vcore is 1.24. Eagerly awaiting my new found performance.
> 
> [email protected] CptDanko - what you are posting is now becoming embarrassing for you, the screen shot is from the site you mention and here is the official page link, scroll down to find the exact bench I posted using your site reference.
> 
> http://gamegpu.ru/action-/-fps-/-tps/battlefield-4-test-gpu.html


yeah mate utterly pointless deliding if you're happy with temps!
I only did it because my temps were ridiculously high. But more to the point my fans were always ramping up - so now with a cooler temp my fans are super silent 24/7







!
I'm tempted to put my GPU on liquid though...


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> *That bench only shows 8350 not the 5ghz vishera*
> Ohh I see so just cause its Russian means its not reputable. If you knew anything gamegpu.ru have always been the pioneers in posting battlefield benches on the web. But its ok, go uhhhmerkika!!!
> Maybe, but all I know is that a *5ghz vishera that costs less then half the price of the highest end intel wins* in BF4, nuff said
> Sorry but gamegpu.ru are well known, what you posted is not. Besides its probably not the same system setup.


I should really refrain from communicating with you but mis-information in a public information thread is not healthy.

Point 1 - The 5ghz vishera you speak of is an aggressively binned 8350, one and the same, in fact many 8120/8350 can quite happily [email protected] I own one.
Point 2 - 5ghz vishera = £249 http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-360-AM&groupid=701&catid=1967&subcat=1825 , 4770k = £275 http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-471-IN.

making your second point moot as is hardly half price.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I should really refrain from communicating with you but mis-information in a public information thread is not healthy.
> 
> Point 1 - The 5ghz vishera you speak of is an aggressively binned 8350, one and the same, in fact many 8120/8350 can quite happily [email protected] I own one.
> Point 2 - 5ghz vishera = £249 http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-360-AM&groupid=701&catid=1967&subcat=1825 , 4770k = £275 http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-471-IN.
> 
> making your second point moot as is hardly half price.


mate!
I found my GUNSHIP to Jet kill







!
I love you shadowplay!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> mate!
> I found my GUNSHIP to Jet kill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> I love you shadowplay!


I hate that gunship, is the pain of my gaming life. If anything is guaranteed in this game to make me rage at my screen is being killed by someone in the gunship lol. I refuse to be part of getting in it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I hate that gunship, is the pain of my gaming life. If anything is guaranteed in this game to make me rage at my screen is being killed by someone in the gunship lol. I refuse to be part of getting in it.


hehehe!


----------



## Ghost12

How is the game for everyone today? I have not played personally but the wife has started today and had that many crashes to desktop and bf4 exe stopped working she gave it up as a bad job.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

*Cool Guys Don't Look at Explosions in Battlefield 4:*





*EPIC jet kill in the gunship + heli hit*


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> How is the game for everyone today? I have not played personally but the wife has started today and had that many crashes to desktop and bf4 exe stopped working she gave it up as a bad job.


5 rounds no crashes today.


----------



## ihatelolcats

ive been messing with vsync today and im kind of confused. my monitor refreshes at 67hz, so my fps should either be 67 or 33.5 right? but the ingame fps meter still shows numbers like 55, 56, 60


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> ive been messing with vsync today and im kind of confused. my monitor refreshes at 67hz, so my fps should either be 67 or 33.5 right? but the ingame fps meter still shows numbers like 55, 56, 60


you "oc'ed" your monitor I presume. That's why it probably doesn't show.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> you "oc'ed" your monitor I presume. That's why it probably doesn't show.


My monitor is oced from 60hz to 110hz and I have 0 issues, no skipped frames. I don't know what his issue could be though


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> My monitor is oced from 60hz to 110hz and I have 0 issues, no skipped frames. I don't know what his issue could be though


His alluding to the bf4 option where u change resolution. That's my educated guess.
Not a problem, just bf4 not registering the oc

and bloody hell that's one hell of an oc u got there


----------



## ihatelolcats

i dont really have an issue. just wondering about how the ingame vsync works if it allows nonsynced framerates lol. maybe the games fps monitor is falsely reporting?


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> How is the game for everyone today? I have not played personally but the wife has started today and had that many crashes to desktop and bf4 exe stopped working she gave it up as a bad job.


I pretty much crash on all my attempts besides two or three. It is a disgrace really.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Haha I just remembered!
I was out last night and Basshunter was the headline act at the uni.

Guess what he said, whilst on stage, to everyone in the club (with people roaring/screaming each time he asked a question, as we were in agreement)
"Does anyone here play BF4? Who plays on PC? Do any of you get god damn crashes every single game or is it only me!?"

Legend.


----------



## cravinmild

how the heck do you activate a field upgrade during battle. I constantly see "field upgrade lost" after death but I have no idea how to use them when awarded.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> how the heck do you activate a field upgrade during battle. I constantly see "field upgrade lost" after death but I have no idea how to use them when awarded.


that's to do with your squad perks - they are the "field upgrades" as far as I'm concerned.

You lose a field upgrade when every member of your squad dies.
You gain them when you do teamwork based things via your squad (ie squad spawning)


----------



## CptDanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I should really refrain from communicating with you but mis-information in a public information thread is not healthy.
> 
> Point 1 - The 5ghz vishera you speak of is an aggressively binned 8350, one and the same, in fact many 8120/8350 can quite happily [email protected] I own one.
> Point 2 - 5ghz vishera = £249 http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-360-AM&groupid=701&catid=1967&subcat=1825 , 4770k = £275 http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-471-IN.
> 
> making your second point moot as is hardly half price.


Do you honestly think I don't know an 8350 can be OCed to 5ghz?
If anyone is spreading misinfo its you and the sintel fanbois that cant handle the fact that a CPU that costs less then half of intels best pwnz them in BF4


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Haha I just remembered!
> I was out last night and Basshunter was the headline act at the uni.
> 
> Guess what he said, whilst on stage, to everyone in the club (with people roaring/screaming each time he asked a question, as we were in agreement)
> "Does anyone here play BF4? Who plays on PC? Do any of you get god damn crashes every single game or is it only me!?"
> 
> Legend.


Heh, good ol' student days.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Heh, good ol' student days.


haha yeah watched that video with a mate to remind us of basshunter before going out to the club


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> that's to do with your squad perks - they are the "field upgrades" as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> You lose a field upgrade when every member of your squad dies.
> You gain them when you do teamwork based things via your squad (ie squad spawning)


ok, so they aren't like battlepacks which need to be activated/opened. Field upgrades will auto start themselfs based on my performance, no need for me at "Esc" out of game and click anything ..... Right?


----------



## keikei

Greetings Gentlemen, does anyone know what level do you need to unlock the coyote and cobra sight? Thanks.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> ok, so they aren't like battlepacks which need to be activated/opened. Field upgrades will auto start themselfs based on my performance, no need for me at "Esc" out of game and click anything ..... Right?


Correct, from my understanding.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Greetings Gentlemen, does anyone know what level do you need to unlock the coyote and cobra sight? Thanks.


Coyote comes from a battlepack...so it's RNG.


----------



## Maou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> ok, so they aren't like battlepacks which need to be activated/opened. Field upgrades will auto start themselfs based on my performance, no need for me at "Esc" out of game and click anything ..... Right?


Yup correct.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Greetings Gentlemen, does anyone know what level do you need to unlock the coyote and cobra sight? Thanks.


You need to get a number of kills with the gun you want them unlocked on , need to check battlelog for how many kills needed for each gun i think.
Edit: They can only be unlocked through battlepacks for some guns.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Greetings Gentlemen, does anyone know what level do you need to unlock the coyote and cobra sight? Thanks.


Its different for almost every gun for the ACW-R it unlocks via battlepack. I had to unlock at least 3 or 4 battlepacks before I got 400+ kills. Ace 21 it was 10 kills.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Its different for almost every gun for the ACW-R it unlocks via battlepack. I had to unlock at least 3 or 4 battlepacks before I got 400+ kills. Ace 21 it was 10 kills.


Or this.....can you tell I favor a weapon?


----------



## devilhead

damn bf4 is....at first was server crashes, directx - now those things looks fixed, but now random freezes on bf4 and all points lost......


----------



## DoomDash

Anyone else crashing when the tower goes down?


----------



## Aparition

I'm crashing with that nv....dll thing on 64p domination servers.
I read that it seems to be a Microsoft file that calls dx10 compatibility instructions. Dunno why or what is wanting to use that. But d deleting it crashes bf4.


----------



## moocowman

I believe what sights are unlocked for certain guns via normal progression and battlepacks depends on the faction of the gun. For example, "American" guns such as the SCAR-H and ACW-R will have the Reflex as part of their normal progression, "Chinese" guns such as the SAR-21 or Type 95 have the Coyote sight and lastly, "Russian" guns such as the AEK-971 and AKU-12 have the Kobra sight. The same goes for all the other sights.


----------



## CptDanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> damn bf4 is....at first was server crashes, directx - now those things looks fixed, but now random freezes on bf4 and all points lost......


Ohh servers are still crashing but instead of once every 4 matches its once every 20 matches


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I believe what sights are unlocked for certain guns via normal progression and battlepacks depends on the faction of the gun. For example, "American" guns such as the SCAR-H and ACW-R will have the Reflex as part of their normal progression, "Chinese" guns such as the SAR-21 or Type 95 have the Coyote sight and lastly, "Russian" guns such as the AEK-971 and AKU-12 have the Kobra sight. The same goes for all the other sights.


Makes sense. I really haven't bothered with the game much at all yet due to all the problems.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Is anyone getting a black dot on the top left of the screen?

It's not a dead pixel since it doesn't appear on Windows, etc... Weird...


----------



## bluedevil

Tonight pissed me off. I just can't stand the amount of "hack" like kills. Seems like I was in a server with a bunch of assassins from the movie "Wanted".


----------



## Sadmoto

just had an epic game, As soon as I could grab the attack boat, mayhem would rain upon the enemy team, moreso then having the #2 scout pilot in canada giving me air support.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/399393384365420160/346800667/

I feel like my first squad is forming slowly!


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Is anyone getting a black dot on the top left of the screen?
> 
> It's not a dead pixel since it doesn't appear on Windows, etc... Weird...


Happened to me the first time I played...haven't noticed it anymore....maybe because I haven't been looking for it after I realized it wasn't a dead pixel


----------



## MrStick89

Had one epic game tonight and now every match my screen goes black and BF4 freezes


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Jeesh, all the problems. Have they released a date for the next client side patch yet?

My first round of BF4 on VS...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Jeesh, all the problems. Have they released a date for the next client side patch yet?


Dec 4th I believe. Nice footage btw.







I play vicariously through videos and streams until they sort this because I would rather not be a lab rat.


----------



## Tatakai All

With all these crashes that lead to *loss* of round unlocks, dogtags, stats and points, I'm having to unlock items at least two or three time. Very frustrating to say the least.









EDIT: I picked up bf4 last Friday so I think I'll be a bit behind but what are your stats?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Dec 4th I believe. Nice footage btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I play vicariously through videos and streams until they sort this because I would rather not be a lab rat.


That's incorrect mate.

We actually don't know when the patch is going to hit, it'll be soon, but we don't know the exact date.

I'm actually very disappointed in DICE over this, they claimed to have made some changes in the way they were going to be releasing patches for BF4 PC (smaller ones and more frequent) but now we find out that they're actually tied to the same schedule as the consoles AGAIN, which will slow it down significantly, since patches for consoles have to go through some kind of certification process.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> With all these crashes that lead to *loss* of round unlocks, dogtags, stats and points, I'm having to unlock items at least two or three time. Very frustrating to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I picked up bf4 last Friday so I think I'll be a bit behind but what are your stats?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Here are mine


----------



## Aparition

I have some info for you guys.

I was getting constant crashes with Nvidia driver 331.65
With Nvidia driver 331.58 I was getting crazy neon colors.

I reverted back to drivers I was using before BF4 320.49
I have no weird colors or crashes.

*If anyone is stumped with an Nvidia card and cant get crashes to stop no matter what you try, give Nvidia driver 320.49 a shot*








I did not try 327.23 yet.

These are not driver crashes but BF4 crashes every time with the newer drivers.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> That's incorrect mate.
> 
> We actually don't know when the patch is going to hit, it'll be soon, but we don't know the exact date.
> 
> I'm actually very disappointed in DICE over this, they claimed to have made some changes in the way they were going to be releasing patches for BF4 PC (smaller ones and more frequent) but now we find out that they're actually tied to the same schedule as the consoles AGAIN, which will slow it down significantly, since patches for consoles have to go through some kind of certification process.


Ah thanks for the info...sooner would be better. I would love to play the game.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Here are mine


Nice! If I was a halfway decent pilot I'd spend more time in jet's or heli's, sadly I'm a below halfway decent pilot.


----------



## iARDAs

Just now at least 8 teammates got friendly killed out of the blue on a Hardcore Rush game. No name was written on who killed anyone. Damn bug.


----------



## igrease

I have a small issue. When I run Battlefield 4 on Fullscreen 1920 x 1080 60Hz or 59.94Hz I get frame stuttering. When I play in Windowed or Borderless mode I get no stuttering but for whatever reason when I alt-tab, Battlefield 4 has priority over window layers. So basically I can't alt-tab during the end of the round screen which is really annoying. The "Show Desktop" feature on the bottom right of the task bar doesn't help either. This is with V-Sync turned on for all screen modes. I am currently using 314.22. I have tried the newest drivers but they give the same result with the added bonus of causing my computer to lock up and freeze my mouse.

I also have the same problem I did in Battlefield 3. Some things don't render until I get right up next to it. An example would be me driving in a tank down a road and the fence/railing in front of me would just kind of pop up as I move along the road. I also don't see how people are getting 80fps on High with 2500k's and 560 Tis. I get 60 fps solid on Low but as soon as I even attempt to go any higher my fps tanks down to the 45 ~ 50 range. My current GPU is a 560 Ti @ 880 with 1GB of ram.


----------



## gtMaria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Tonight pissed me off. I just can't stand the amount of "hack" like kills. Seems like I was in a server with a bunch of assassins from the movie "Wanted".


Hacks does not take too long to make, but they take long to make anti-cheat proof. What I mean by that is they will get caught if they added a good anti-cheat program.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Judging by these benchmarks,that russian site did something wrong definetely.


----------



## Alastair

Guys please... I am on my knees!







Help me!

I cant play BF 4 at all. It starts out great. Its smooth frame rates reach my 75hz cap and then things just start to go bad after maybe 2-5mins of game time. No matter what settings I run on my FPS always has huge lag spikes.

Now I have my AMD HD6850's at 1010 core /1210 memory. I tried all the quality settings at 1920*1080 at 100% scaling and its all the same. Low, Medium, High, Ultra. It doesn't make a difference performance goes south after a few mins.

Rig is GHOST under sig. CPU is FX-8350 @ 4.9GHz 2X4GB Corsair Vengeance at 2226mhz 9-10-12-31 1T. CPU isn't overheating and throttling, its under custom water with a 280mm rad. GPU's are not throttling either. Their clock rates stay constant according to Afterburner.

Here is a pic of Afterburner showing GPU utilization and as you can see my cards are barely doing much work? Every dip in GPU utilization correlates to a huge drop in FPS in-game.

Surely my machine is at least good enough to play on medium settings at the LEAST? I can play Crysis 3 online on Very High (As high as I can get it) at 1920x1080 and it never dips below 50 fps and GPU utilization sits around 95% -100% Please help. Thank you.









EDIT: I am going to try updating my MB BIOS to the latest to see if that helps.


----------



## Tiger S.

That noob moment when you realize you have to open Battlepacks in Battlelog. I'm tenth level


----------



## Maou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Snip


Did you check your RAM usage while BF4 was running? I know a guy that has similar problem when he was using 4GB RAM, all is smooth when he upgraded to 8GB.


----------



## Tiger S.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys please... I am on my knees!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help me!
> 
> I cant play BF 4 at all. It starts out great. Its smooth frame rates reach my 75hz cap and then things just start to go bad after maybe 2-5mins of game time. No matter what settings I run on my FPS always has huge lag spikes.
> 
> Now I have my AMD HD6850's at 1010 core /1210 memory. I tried all the quality settings at 1920*1080 at 100% scaling and its all the same. Low, Medium, High, Ultra. It doesn't make a difference performance goes south after a few mins.
> 
> Rig is GHOST under sig. CPU is FX-8350 @ 4.9GHz 2X4GB Corsair Vengeance at 2226mhz 9-10-12-31 1T. CPU isn't overheating and throttling, its under custom water with a 280mm rad. GPU's are not throttling either. Their clock rates stay constant according to Afterburner.
> 
> Here is a pic of Afterburner showing GPU utilization and as you can see my cards are barely doing much work? Every dip in GPU utilization correlates to a huge drop in FPS in-game.
> 
> Surely my machine is at least good enough to play on medium settings at the LEAST? I can play Crysis 3 online on Very High (As high as I can get it) at 1920x1080 and it never dips below 50 fps and GPU utilization sits around 95% -100% Please help. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I am going to try updating my MB BIOS to the latest to see if that helps.


Try it without overclocking also. I took mine off and viola


----------



## RexKobra

I j wanted to say the the AKU-12 in burst mode is a headshot machine. I love it! I finally found my go to rifle.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maou*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Snip
> 
> 
> 
> Did you check your RAM usage while BF4 was running? I know a guy that has similar problem when he was using 4GB RAM, all is smooth when he upgraded to 8GB.
Click to expand...

I have 8 gb. I run 2 sticks of 4gb each

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiger S.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys please... I am on my knees!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help me!
> 
> I cant play BF 4 at all. It starts out great. Its smooth frame rates reach my 75hz cap and then things just start to go bad after maybe 2-5mins of game time. No matter what settings I run on my FPS always has huge lag spikes.
> 
> Now I have my AMD HD6850's at 1010 core /1210 memory. I tried all the quality settings at 1920*1080 at 100% scaling and its all the same. Low, Medium, High, Ultra. It doesn't make a difference performance goes south after a few mins.
> 
> Rig is GHOST under sig. CPU is FX-8350 @ 4.9GHz 2X4GB Corsair Vengeance at 2226mhz 9-10-12-31 1T. CPU isn't overheating and throttling, its under custom water with a 280mm rad. GPU's are not throttling either. Their clock rates stay constant according to Afterburner.
> 
> Here is a pic of Afterburner showing GPU utilization and as you can see my cards are barely doing much work? Every dip in GPU utilization correlates to a huge drop in FPS in-game.
> 
> Surely my machine is at least good enough to play on medium settings at the LEAST? I can play Crysis 3 online on Very High (As high as I can get it) at 1920x1080 and it never dips below 50 fps and GPU utilization sits around 95% -100% Please help. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I am going to try updating my MB BIOS to the latest to see if that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Try it without overclocking also. I took mine off and viola
Click to expand...

I will give that a try.

To list what I have tried so far:
1. changing quality settings.
2. Windows 7 hotfixes for FX are installed
3. Unparking CPU cores.
4. Using Task Manager to manually set priority to high.

I also struggle to connect to my local servers. Says client disconnected or something like that. But in Battlelog if I hit the "Play Now" it usually works but takes me to an international server.


----------



## Kuivamaa

You might have a memory leak, after you start lagging out, check total system ram usage.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> You might have a memory leak, after you start lagging out, check total system ram usage.


Alright will do that.

Sorry what is a memory leak? I have been a PC enthusiast for 16 years and I have never heard this term?


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Alright will do that.
> 
> Sorry what is a memory leak? I have been a PC enthusiast for 16 years and I have never heard this term?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memory_leak


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by these benchmarks,that russian site did something wrong definetely.


that's not a reliable site


----------



## marduke83

I honestly cannot play this crap with the netcode as bad as it is.. Getting 1 shot with pistols (226 I think it is) at full health all the time.. Also when spawning on a flag (not on squadmates) I have been spawned direclty infront of enemy players atleast 5 times just tonight.. Back to blops2 and bf3 for now.


----------



## Nw0rb

Bored n wanna play shoot me a invite Nw0rb is origin name


----------



## Maxxa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> Bored n wanna play shoot me a invite Nw0rb is origin name


Sent, you aren't far from where I am so we probably play on the same servers already.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

*Initial Impressions & Review of Battlefield 4 Multiplayer*






*The M249 SAW Light machine gun is a beast in Battlefield 4*


----------



## Kuivamaa

56.72% quits and rising.Generally speaking,I have 1 much every 4 that's not crashing.


----------



## bluedevil

Looking for a good headset for BF4, my SteelSeries 4H broke. Any ideas under $100 USD?


----------



## Thingol

As my system will finally be operational I'm really looking to hook on with a great squad that emphasizes team work. My origin ID is aragorn313


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Looking for a good headset for BF4, my SteelSeries 4H broke. Any ideas under $100 USD?


Personally, I prefer using monitoring headphones. The flat response makes distinguishing different sounds and directions a lot easier.

Would you go that route and buy an external clip-on mic?


----------



## Quesenek

Is a controller for flying jets/heli's really marginally better for accuracy than KB+M?
I'm pretty good at flying already however on the test range I'm not really accurate in the slightest.
I was watching some youtube videos of the console version and it looked like they had much more accurate controls than mine with KB+M.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Personally, I prefer using monitoring headphones. The flat response makes distinguishing different sounds and directions a lot easier.
> 
> Would you go that route and buy an external clip-on mic?


It's possible, just need to play and talk to my buddy on Skype at the same time.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> 56.72% quits and rising.Generally speaking,I have 1 much every 4 that's not crashing.


I wouldn't pay attention tot hat figure dude - with all the problems that's been going on!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Looking for a good headset for BF4, my SteelSeries 4H broke. Any ideas under $100 USD?


I suggest a pair of genuine headphones (not headset) and getting a USB mic or the zalman mic.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I suggest a pair of genuine headphones (not headset) and getting a USB mic or the zalman mic.


So 5.1/7.1 surround sound is pretty much a gimmick? I think I need more positional audio since I am getting knifed/shot in the back a ton.


----------



## 428cobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I have some info for you guys.
> 
> I was getting constant crashes with Nvidia driver 331.65
> With Nvidia driver 331.58 I was getting crazy neon colors.
> 
> I reverted back to drivers I was using before BF4 320.49
> I have no weird colors or crashes.
> 
> *If anyone is stumped with an Nvidia card and cant get crashes to stop no matter what you try, give Nvidia driver 320.49 a shot*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not try 327.23 yet.
> 
> These are not driver crashes but BF4 crashes every time with the newer drivers.


the crashing that involes sound looping?


----------



## keikei

Anyone know if the new *AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta Driver for Windows* help out any in BF4? These came out 11/7/13.

Feature Highlights of The AMD Catalyst 13.11 Beta9.2 Driver for Windows


 Call of Duty®: Ghost - Improves anti-aliasing performance, and updates the AMD CrossFire™ profile
AMD Radeon™ R9 290 Series - PowerTune update to reduce variance of fan speed / RPM
Resolves intermittent crashes seen in legacy DirectX® 9 applications
*DirectX 11.2 - Tier 1 Tiled Resources* now supported on the following products:
 AMD Radeon R9 280X
AMD Rad eon R9 270X
AMD Radeon R7 250
AMD Radeon R7 240
AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series
AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series
AMD Radeon HD 7700 Series


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> So 5.1/7.1 surround sound is pretty much a gimmick? I think I need more positional audio since I am getting knifed/shot in the back a ton.


quite a bit yes.
Check the headphone club and ask there - you'll get other opinions + suggestions to what you need/want:
http://www.overclock.net/t/512436/ocn-headphones-and-earphones-club/19810#post_21162417


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> So 5.1/7.1 surround sound is pretty much a gimmick? I think I need more positional audio since I am getting knifed/shot in the back a ton.


I'm using Razer Surround for my positioning.

That and the monitoring headphones together totally own on the battlefield.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> quite a bit yes.
> Check the headphone club and ask there - you'll get other opinions + suggestions to what you need/want:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/512436/ocn-headphones-and-earphones-club/19810#post_21162417


Posted over there. I need something better than what I have. Cheapy FTL.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Is a controller for flying jets/heli's really marginally better for accuracy than KB+M?
> I'm pretty good at flying already however on the test range I'm not really accurate in the slightest.
> I was watching some youtube videos of the console version and it looked like they had much more accurate controls than mine with KB+M.


No, KB+M is much more accurate. At least in my opinion.
But well, depends on pilot's skill, skilled console pilot will have better accuracy than unskilled PC pilot.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> So 5.1/7.1 surround sound is pretty much a gimmick? I think I need more positional audio since I am getting knifed/shot in the back a ton.


I believe it is.

I've ordered this :

http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B000O554FM/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-PC141-Headset-Noise-Cancelling-Microphone/dp/B000O554FM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1384100696&sr=8-1&keywords=sennheiser+141

Good deal imo.


----------



## Tatakai All

The Ace 23 is an absolute beast! I'm loving this gun so much right now. It's ridiculous how easy it is to get kills with this gun.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> No, KB+M is much more accurate. At least in my opinion.
> But well, depends on pilot's skill, skilled console pilot will have better accuracy than unskilled PC pilot.


+1 back in BF3 i was good at aiming at targets, just took the piss when you have a damn macro jet pilot vs you, they hold perfect speed all the time and turn vastly sharper, even when you are in the correct speed zone to turn sharp lol.
If a real person was vs me in a jet, i could stay the whole round having a skill vs skill match, as dog fighting is skill vs skill mostly.


----------



## Dart06

If any of you wanted to see how a small overclocked 780ti does with this game all maxed out (with 4X MSAA) you can watch my Shadowplay test recording if you want.









Shadowplay seems to zap 10-15fps from what I normally see and I also normally only use 2x MSAA and maintain 120fps or more even in big maps. Very nice card.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> +1 back in BF3 i was good at aiming at targets, just took the piss when you have a damn macro jet pilot vs you, they hold perfect speed all the time and turn vastly sharper, even when you are in the correct speed zone to turn sharp lol.
> If a real person was vs me in a jet, i could stay the whole round having a skill vs skill match, as dog fighting is skill vs skill mostly.


They need no macro. Even if you can keep the 305-315 speed all the time, they can turn faster.
It's also tactics like strafing which helps you to turn faster and it's pretty hard to learn (at least is/was for me).
Then there are unbalanced jets, hornet vs flanker in bf3 was a joke.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> They need no macro. Even if you can keep the 305-315 speed all the time, they can turn faster.
> It's also tactics like strafing which helps you to turn faster and it's pretty hard to learn (at least is/was for me).
> Then there are unbalanced jets, hornet vs flanker in bf3 was a joke.


Yeah there is that, i was talking more about the obvious people, BF3 had a lot of those players at one point, there was a massive uproar in the forums, which was pretty funny to say the least, but yeah.........


----------



## cravinmild

so after some reading online and here it seems that Hardcore is the place to be in this game so I fired it up and WOW. The game is 10x better in hardcore. No minimap to give me away, no showing where I shot that peep from ..... I feel like the invisible man shooting death into unsuspecting peeps as they walk right past the bush im snipping in. I just don't have the reflexes anymore to run and gun .... but I likes it so much. Hardcore is like easy mode for the elderly lol. Two shot kills with a DMR, 4x scope and red lazer sight wit a silencer and im capping flags like there is no tomorrow








Never using normal mode again. Hardcore has doubled my score and im no longer sitting at the bushline wasting air and watching the action unfold below me.

I had a few white screens last night but alt/tab got me going again without crashing. Most the matches I lost sound at some point, it would cut in and out. Overall, its pretty solid for me.


----------



## Sadmoto

is www.gamebattles.com still big these days? I used to do some competitive play with this website while playing socom 2 in the PS2, oh the good ol' days.

also if that isnt the go to website what is?
and is there bigger team ladders then 8v8? I know most competitive gaming is done in smaller teams but hey, one could dream for competitve 32vs32 +2 commanders.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> No, KB+M is much more accurate. At least in my opinion.
> But well, depends on pilot's skill, skilled console pilot will have better accuracy than unskilled PC pilot.


I can't say I really agree with that. Flying a jet with a mouse feels extremely awkward whereas with a controller, things feel a bit more natural. Flying doesn't really rely on pinpoint accuracy and you actually get a better range of movement with a joystick. Choppers are a bit different, since it's not as awkward with a mouse but I would still prefer to use my controller.

If you're someone who pilots in BF4 pretty regularly, I would definitely recommend having your controller plugged in so you can just switch quickly when you hop in a jet or chopper.


----------



## cravinmild

I have the wireless xbox controller to use while flying but by the time I go to use it, it has shut itself off and when I turn it back on it wont register until I restart the game







While in the test range flying the controller works pretty well but I prefer K/B & mouse for choppers.


----------



## Archangel85

Wow really never knew that you could use a Xbox controller for vehicles, I just don't pilot jets or helis because I have always been god awful flying them with a KB+M. BF3 for xbox though I would fly things.


----------



## CptDanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> That's incorrect mate.
> 
> We actually don't know when the patch is going to hit, it'll be soon, but we don't know the exact date.
> 
> I'm actually very disappointed in DICE over this, they claimed to have made some changes in the way they were going to be releasing patches for BF4 PC (smaller ones and more frequent) but now we find out that they're actually tied to the same schedule as the consoles AGAIN, which will slow it down significantly, since patches for consoles have to go through some kind of certification process.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> I have a small issue. When I run Battlefield 4 on Fullscreen 1920 x 1080 60Hz or 59.94Hz I get frame stuttering. When I play in Windowed or Borderless mode I get no stuttering but for whatever reason when I alt-tab, Battlefield 4 has priority over window layers. So basically I can't alt-tab during the end of the round screen which is really annoying. The "Show Desktop" feature on the bottom right of the task bar doesn't help either. This is with V-Sync turned on for all screen modes. I am currently using 314.22. I have tried the newest drivers but they give the same result with the added bonus of causing my computer to lock up and freeze my mouse.
> 
> I also have the same problem I did in Battlefield 3. Some things don't render until I get right up next to it. An example would be me driving in a tank down a road and the fence/railing in front of me would just kind of pop up as I move along the road. I also don't see how people are getting 80fps on High with 2500k's and 560 Tis. I get 60 fps solid on Low but as soon as I even attempt to go any higher my fps tanks down to the 45 ~ 50 range. My current GPU is a 560 Ti @ 880 with 1GB of ram.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtMaria*
> 
> Hacks does not take too long to make, but they take long to make anti-cheat proof. What I mean by that is they will get caught if they added a good anti-cheat program.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by these benchmarks,that russian site did something wrong definetely.


Its the other way around, the Russian site did the benchies correctly at a lower rez. CPUs should be benched at lower rez to eliminate video as bottleneck. That's how its always been done, it still boggles my mind why 90% of review sites bench CPUs @ 1080p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduke83*
> 
> I honestly cannot play this crap with the netcode as bad as it is.. Getting 1 shot with pistols (226 I think it is) at full health all the time.. Also when spawning on a flag (not on squadmates) I have been spawned direclty infront of enemy players atleast 5 times just tonight.. Back to blops2 and bf3 for now.


Adjust your network smoothing factor, I have no problem with netcode.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Is a controller for flying jets/heli's really marginally better for accuracy than KB+M?
> I'm pretty good at flying already however on the test range I'm not really accurate in the slightest.
> I was watching some youtube videos of the console version and it looked like they had much more accurate controls than mine with KB+M.


Ohh it certainly does make a difference, I remember in BF2 we could tell immediately when someone was using a joystick with jet, those were the worst jet whores.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Anyone know if the new *AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta Driver for Windows* help out any in BF4? These came out 11/7/13.
> 
> Feature Highlights of The AMD Catalyst 13.11 Beta9.2 Driver for Windows
> 
> 
> Call of Duty®: Ghost - Improves anti-aliasing performance, and updates the AMD CrossFire™ profile
> AMD Radeon™ R9 290 Series - PowerTune update to reduce variance of fan speed / RPM
> Resolves intermittent crashes seen in legacy DirectX® 9 applications
> *DirectX 11.2 - Tier 1 Tiled Resources* now supported on the following products:
> AMD Radeon R9 280X
> AMD Rad eon R9 270X
> AMD Radeon R7 250
> AMD Radeon R7 240
> AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series
> AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series
> AMD Radeon HD 7700 Series


Yes install them, they claim 5% improvement in BF4


----------



## Waleh

Hey guys, so is it true that bf4 likes high speed memory? And, if true, how fast?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> is www.gamebattles.com still big these days? I used to do some competitive play with this website while playing socom 2 in the PS2, oh the good ol' days.
> 
> also if that isnt the go to website what is?
> and is there bigger team ladders then 8v8? I know most competitive gaming is done in smaller teams but hey, one could dream for competitve 32vs32 +2 commanders.


Battlefield is new to Gamebattles/MLG ladders. It's been projected to take off and become a leader in the pack so to say but it's just a little early yet.

Level BF does 32v32 tournaments often and they have on a 10v10 +commander tournament starting next week. http://levelbf.com/

CEVO was a premier NA league late in BF3 and I'd look for them to be back strong in BF4. http://www.cevo.com/

TWL is listing 5 ladders for BF4. http://www.teamwarfare.com/

ESL/EU is very active is BF4 - http://battlefield.esl.eu/

CGL - Kicked off BF4 with a 5v5 Defuse Tournament - http://www.thecgl.com/

Battlefield Esports is a newer community built by mostly the NA competitive players themselves (several happen to be OCN members as well







). Should become the go to place for all things competitive BF related. http://www.battlefield-esports.com/


----------



## MerkageTurk

THIS GAME sucks so bad and i mean bad everything was fine uptill now; game crashes 1 minute into gameplay'; i want my damn refund back; stock settings cpu, gpu, ram, still crashes, reinstall game still crashes, updated punkbuster manually still crashes; i want my refund man.












































Now this is really annoying. not sure what to do.


----------



## Sadmoto

I think some people bench @ 1080p because to an extent its more CPU intensive comparing to 720p? please correct me if I'm wrong, I know most of the load for the amount of pixels is on the GPU but some is on the CPU for it's processing what will be put on the screen so I'd think more pixels = more information to process to be put on the screen.

Someone explained it to me a while ago when talking about CPU bottlenecks.

I know my CPU usage went up like 5-10% going from 1360x768 to 1080p.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by keikei View Post
> 
> Anyone know if the new AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta Driver for Windows help out any in BF4? These came out 11/7/13.
> 
> Feature Highlights of The AMD Catalyst 13.11 Beta9.2 Driver for Windows
> 
> Call of Duty®: Ghost - Improves anti-aliasing performance, and updates the AMD CrossFire™ profile
> AMD Radeon™ R9 290 Series - PowerTune update to reduce variance of fan speed / RPM
> Resolves intermittent crashes seen in legacy DirectX® 9 applications
> DirectX 11.2 - Tier 1 Tiled Resources now supported on the following products:
> 
> AMD Radeon R9 280X
> AMD Rad eon R9 270X
> AMD Radeon R7 250
> AMD Radeon R7 240
> AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series
> AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series
> AMD Radeon HD 7700 Series
> 
> 
> 
> Yes install them, they claim 5% improvement in BF4
Click to expand...

Nice. Thank you.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Hey guys, so is it true that bf4 likes high speed memory? And, if true, how fast?


there's only been two sources so far, both of which I do not trust personally.
1. A german forum (which incidentally he posted on OCN too)
2. Corsair's website

It shows there are considerable gains of higher speed memory in BF4.
I'm yet to believe it.


----------



## Waleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> there's only been two sources so far, both of which I do not trust personally.
> 1. A german forum (which incidentally he posted on OCN too)
> 2. Corsair's website
> 
> It shows there are considerable gains of higher speed memory in BF4.
> I'm yet to believe it.


I saw the corsair benchmark but I thought other benchmarkers may have tested it by now. Thanks


----------



## james8

anyone get this annoying stuttering in the campaign videos at the beginning of levels??


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> THIS GAME sucks so bad and i mean bad everything was fine uptill now; game crashes 1 minute into gameplay'; i want my damn refund back; stock settings cpu, gpu, ram, still crashes, reinstall game still crashes, updated punkbuster manually still crashes; i want my refund man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is really annoying. not sure what to do.


I understand that the crashes are a bit annoying and I think many can agree that the game may have been released just a little prematurely, but why not be patient? The game isn't always going to be like this and you'll still have many chances to get your money's worth out of it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> anyone get this annoying stuttering in the campaign videos at the beginning of levels??


I've gotten it but only if I had alt-tabbed at some point in that play session.


----------



## 7stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> anyone get this annoying stuttering in the campaign videos at the beginning of levels??


yes, the same to me...but only cutscenes not gameplay
I thought it was linked to AMD FX CPUs and cpu usage... it goes too high to 100% for seconds...and so random freezes the scene
do you have a core i5?


----------



## Jodiuh




----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> THIS GAME sucks so bad and i mean bad everything was fine uptill now; game crashes 1 minute into gameplay'; i want my damn refund back; stock settings cpu, gpu, ram, still crashes, reinstall game still crashes, updated punkbuster manually still crashes; i want my refund man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is really annoying. not sure what to do.


It is like that for me with the difference I haven't paid for (press code cause I am a reviewer). And I can't review it If I can't play it.


----------



## Archangel85

I have an i5 and it sits at 100% Usage all game


----------



## wrigleyvillain

The memory thing was supposed to only help (apparently) if your not GPU bottlenecked cause then nothing else in your system really matters/can make a difference. And as always with anything like this you should really just test/bench and see for yourself. I'm still kind of doubtful but havent tested for myself. Most if not all games prior memory speed made little to no diff.

Anyone found any lower ticket servers yet? I can't believe the browser can't filter for such. And man I miss the scoreboard in BLog.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *428cobra*
> 
> the crashing that involes sound looping?


No mostly for the nv...dll crash.
For sound look in device manager and try disabling nv hd audio.
Then in nv driver look under audio settings and disable that option.

Might help.


----------



## Sadmoto

So I noticed that using win8.1 gives me worse performance, I have to lower everything to high so I don't get vram stuttering, with win 7 I can have textures,filtering and terrain on ultra with same fps.

My min fps is lower and my max is higher then in 7, for me 7 seems to be the way to go, my fps seems to be the most stable.

Why is my computer so temperamental lol, knowing it, I'll get some crazy fps boost in 8.1 in a few days *crosses fingers*


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


That test is broke and useless


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


I get the same thing even when I put everything on low.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I get the sound loop crash sometimes. I can always force quit the .exe no matter what though. At least after a little fighting.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Alright will do that.
> 
> Sorry what is a memory leak? I have been a PC enthusiast for 16 years and I have never heard this term?
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memory_leak
Click to expand...

Ok. So the game this time was quite a bit better. I managed to actually play a few games. I re-installed my graphics drivers (latest AMD Beta 9.2) and things seem to be better, But the game still starts out as smooth as butter and then degrades again. Not to TERRIBLE levels but its still poor. Checked Task Manager and what do you know? Ram usage peaked at 7 gigs! But Task Manager said that BF4 was only using 2.5. So where did all the rest go? I guess because RAM usage is so high I am writing stuff to my page file on my HDD which kills my performance I am guessing. If this is memory leaking as you said how do I combat it?

Screenshot after a game:


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Guys I've been doing some significant benchmarking with Win8.1 vs win7 AND with HT on vs OFF - check it out:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1433904/comparison-of-windows-7-vs-windows-8-i7-3770k-with-ht-enabled-vs-disabled-on-battlefield-4/70#post_21164123


----------



## 316320

Game still crashing for anyone? mine was getting better now its starting to again.


----------



## CheapGamer

Mine is still crashing..."battlefield had stopped working"


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ok. So the game this time was quite a bit better. I managed to actually play a few games. I re-installed my graphics drivers (latest AMD Beta 9.2) and things seem to be better, But the game still starts out as smooth as butter and then degrades again. Not to TERRIBLE levels but its still poor. Checked Task Manager and what do you know? Ram usage peaked at 7 gigs! But Task Manager said that BF4 was only using 2.5. So where did all the rest go? I guess because RAM usage is so high I am writing stuff to my page file on my HDD which kills my performance I am guessing. If this is memory leaking as you said how do I combat it?
> 
> Screenshot after a game:


What else are you running while playing? Or do you only observe this behaviour during BF4? If you can't identify the process that is causing this you can just deal with the symptoms,reboot every 2nd run or so.


----------



## iARDAs

I started playing the game with Adaptive Vsync. And I became a better player.

Interesting.

Before I used to have no vsync of any kind.

I wonder if the poor net code is an advantage with Adaptive Vsync


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ok. So the game this time was quite a bit better. I managed to actually play a few games. I re-installed my graphics drivers (latest AMD Beta 9.2) and things seem to be better, But the game still starts out as smooth as butter and then degrades again. Not to TERRIBLE levels but its still poor. Checked Task Manager and what do you know? Ram usage peaked at 7 gigs! But Task Manager said that BF4 was only using 2.5. So where did all the rest go? I guess because RAM usage is so high I am writing stuff to my page file on my HDD which kills my performance I am guessing. If this is memory leaking as you said how do I combat it?
> 
> Screenshot after a game:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What else are you running while playing? Or do you only observe this behaviour during BF4? If you can't identify the process that is causing this you can just deal with the symptoms,reboot every 2nd run or so.
Click to expand...

It is only BF4 that I have issues with. Processes are just the usual such as anti-virus, Afterburner and FRAPS and so on. Only essentials. I try to keep background processes to a min. This is also a fresh install of windows on freshly formatted hard drives so there isnt any malware. I checked online and EA has confirmed that there is a memory leak problem with BF 4 and we will just have to wait for a patch to fix the issue it seems.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7stars*
> 
> yes, the same to me...but only cutscenes not gameplay
> I thought it was linked to AMD FX CPUs and cpu usage... it goes too high to 100% for seconds...and so random freezes the scene
> do you have a core i5?


my i5 overclocked yes.

I thought it's a AMD CFX problem. doesn't seems to like alt tab


----------



## M0reP0wer

I've been having really long load times between maps on BF4. I'm using a 500gb 7200rpm 16mb cache HDD right now as my OS drive with BF4 on it. I'm not sure if I want to drop a bunch of money on an SSD and was curious if you guys knew if a hybrid drive would significantly improve load times?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> I've been having really long load times between maps on BF4. I'm using a 500gb 7200rpm 16mb cache HDD right now as my OS drive with BF4 on it. I'm not sure if I want to drop a bunch of money on an SSD and was curious if you guys knew if a hybrid drive would significantly improve load times?


This game is even slow loading/exiting on ssd. Not quite as slow but slow all the same. I have my windows on an Intel ssd and the game on an Ocz ssd


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> This game is even slow loading/exiting on ssd. Not quite as slow but slow all the same. I have my windows on an Intel ssd and the game on an Ocz ssd


Instantly quits for me on my SSD.


----------



## 12Cores

I have to say the single player game looks amazing, the Singapore level looks like CGI. I will never play another console game again, this my friends is next gen. Looking forward to seeing more games on the Frostbite 3 engine, Crytek can learn a thing or two from Dice regarding optimizing a game engine. This game looks much better than Crysis 3 in my opinion while using far fewer resources. Sorry to hear that some of you are having issues with Windows Blue, good luck.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> I've been having really long load times between maps on BF4. I'm using a 500gb 7200rpm 16mb cache HDD right now as my OS drive with BF4 on it. I'm not sure if I want to drop a bunch of money on an SSD and was curious if you guys knew if a hybrid drive would significantly improve load times?


yes tthis is an issue for me, I can't play defuse because of it. Others have this problem with all different hardware including ssd's

I have yet to find any fix for this


----------



## Slightly skewed

I thought SP overused lens flare and bloom the likes which would make even Micheal Bay jealous. So it really only looks good in certain parts and for most of it I can't see enough of anything to know how it actually looks.

SSD loads faster than most but I still get beat to vehicles on a regular basis.

Oh and I crash to desktop anytime I use the 320 LVG or flashbang.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> I have to say the single player game looks amazing, the Singapore level looks like CGI. I will never play another console game again, this my friends is next gen. Looking forward to seeing more games on the Frostbite 3 engine, Crytek can learn a thing or two from Dice regarding optimizing a game engine. This game looks much better than Crysis 3 in my opinion while using far fewer resources. Sorry to hear that some of you are having issues with Windows Blue, good luck.


What do you mean by it's next gen? Next gen is a term used for consoles to signify that they're moving on to the next generation of consoles 

Also why am I getting called a hacker in almost every match I play in -_- I even got called an aim junkie? What the heck does that even mean.


----------



## CptDanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> What do you mean by it's next gen? Next gen is a term used for consoles to signify that they're moving on to the next generation of consoles
> 
> Also why am I getting called a hacker in almost every match I play in -_- I even got called an aim junkie? What the heck does that even mean.


I love being called a cheater (lets be real, dling an exe to cheat in a game is not hacking which is something that takes years of knowledge and skill) so yeah I love being called a cheater it makes me feel like I don't suck at the game


----------



## Jodiuh

Just finished my first little bit of BF4. .54 k/d ratio...ouch!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> I love being called a cheater (lets be real, dling an exe to cheat in a game is not hacking which is something that takes years of knowledge and skill) so yeah I love being called a cheater it makes me feel like I don't suck at the game


http://www.hardwarepal.com/battlefield-4-benchmark-mp-cpu-gpu-w7-vs-w8-1/8/


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> What do you mean by it's next gen? Next gen is a term used for consoles to signify that they're moving on to the next generation of consoles
> 
> Also why am I getting called a hacker in almost every match I play in -_- I even got called an aim junkie? What the heck does that even mean.


Just taking a jab at the new consoles, I know some gamers will pick up a Xbox One/PS4 this year and be blown away by the graphical improvements over the previous generation with out a clue of how much better games look and feel on the PC.


----------



## 7stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> my i5 overclocked yes.
> I thought it's a AMD CFX problem. doesn't seems to like alt tab


ok, yes... it's caused by Crossfire. Before I had not thought to disable 'cause gameplay was good...
Crossfire involves spikes to CPU...while single GPU doesn't take the CPU too much high...
still don't understand how they test and debug games...even a cutscene is important to me


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Just taking a jab at the new consoles, I know some gamers will pick up a Xbox One/PS4 this year and be blown away by the graphical improvements over the previous generation with out a clue of how much better games look and feel on the PC.


yup - but they won't have to spend so much money on it either.
I saw the XB1 and PS4 and I was impressed.

Sure it isn't quite ULTRA, but for £400 for a PS4/XB1 - that's less than half of what I would have top pay to get a gaming PC fully capable of running BF4 @60FPS and @ultra
With that in mind, people tend to forget: A PC isn't only a gaming machine, it's everything you need for a workstation. Whereas a console is ONLY a gaming / streaming device.

I'm happy for console players. I was one, and now won't be buying any console as I see no point in doing so as I've got a more than capable PC for the latest games.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> I've been having really long load times between maps on BF4. I'm using a 500gb 7200rpm 16mb cache HDD right now as my OS drive with BF4 on it. I'm not sure if I want to drop a bunch of money on an SSD and was curious if you guys knew if a hybrid drive would significantly improve load times?
> 
> 
> 
> yes tthis is an issue for me, I can't play defuse because of it. Others have this problem with all different hardware including ssd's
> 
> I have yet to find any fix for this
Click to expand...

Would it help to set up a RAM drive?


----------



## bgtrance

Lol I go 30-1 and right before game ends I crash...... I really want to curse the bleeping bleep of DICE and EA right now....


----------



## CheapGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> I have to say the single player game looks amazing, the Singapore level looks like CGI. I will never play another console game again, this my friends is next gen. Looking forward to seeing more games on the Frostbite 3 engine, Crytek can learn a thing or two from Dice regarding optimizing a game engine. This game looks much better than Crysis 3 in my opinion while using far fewer resources. Sorry to hear that some of you are having issues with Windows Blue, good luck.


With the amount of crashes I get playing single player they have a lot to learn from crytek, I was done single player in crysis 3 in 3-4 days play from release date,since release on BF4 I am just on the mission after saving the refugees(keeps crashing between getting on the dingy and going to the warship).... The graphics are ....WOW really WOW....wish I had 1440p monitor.

Driver update and downgrades, a reinstall and playing with the settings for an age got me this far but nothing I do gets me past this bit, waiting for a 7950 from ebay see if the 560ti was the issue.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CheapGamer*
> 
> The graphics are ....WOW really WOW....wish I had 1440p monitor.


It's awesome







.


----------



## CheapGamer

Im sure I read windows 8 is better for BF4...is it true, I dont want to drop £80 for new op system but I know within the next year I will be doing it anyway...is it true?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> It's awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hate you, lol

Got my 27 1080p monitor for a really good price, left me enough to get a H100i as well as a new monitor....wish I had waited for the H100i and got the 1440p monitor


----------



## Amhro

HOLY what


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> HOLY what
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Words just fail me lol


----------



## pauly94

Guys. Should I get this game? Ive never really enjoyed Bf3 a lot. However, Bf 2 and 2142 were two of my favourite shooters ever. Is this a big improvement over bf3?


----------



## DiceAir

OMW finally sorted my qnix monitor by swapping around the cards. now I can finally do 96Hz without my screen flicker. BF4 is amazing on ultra 1440p @ 96Hz. Just pray it will stay this way


----------



## Jodiuh

Haha! Excellent.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> HOLY what


well, that is the best thing i have seen in a while


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pauly94*
> 
> Guys. Should I get this game? Ive never really enjoyed Bf3 a lot. However, Bf 2 and 2142 were two of my favourite shooters ever. Is this a big improvement over bf3?


Yes, you have a Titan at minimum you can use it as a tech demo.


----------



## pauly94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Yes, you have a Titan at minimum you can use it as a tech demo.


I never really thought bf3 was a good looking game :|


----------



## Archangel85

Looked great for a Xbox 360 game.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Would it help to set up a RAM drive?


I guess if you have something like 32GB+ of ram to install it on?


----------



## Akadaka

Battlefield 4 crashes even when you finish a multiplayer match and the score is going across with the stuff you unlocked....


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pauly94*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Yes, you have a Titan at minimum you can use it as a tech demo.
> 
> 
> 
> I never really thought bf3 was a good looking game :|
Click to expand...

Me either. But you know what...I was just playing a round of BF4...Squad DM...and I don't know what map, but it has a big building in the center, which you can climb to the top of, right? Well, look out from that building on Ultra and tell me, this doesn't FINALLY remind you of Crysis.

Also, someone w/ a mic that doesn't mind helping me improve my k/d ratio/overall skill level in this game, please add me on Origin! I promise to be the very extension of your hands as I follow your every order as eagerly as Captain America did when he was a scrawny little feller!

Jodiuh

Edit: Also, there's no BF4 room in the TS server.


----------



## Tyrannocanis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Yes, you have a Titan at minimum you can use it as a tech demo.


Except that it plays max frames steadily on a single 7950 with everything maxed


----------



## BulletSponge

Anyone else sit in queue hoping someone on the winning team crashes before a losing team member rage quits?


----------



## CheapGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archangel85*
> 
> Looked great for a Xbox 360 game.


I bought them both at the same time for a deal, my bf4 keeps crashing so playing bf3....it looks great.


----------



## james8

can't get into campaign because of constant loading crashes 

btw I found out that alt tabbing and putting the game in windowed mode stops the video stuttering


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> OMW finally sorted my qnix monitor by swapping around the cards. now I can finally do 96Hz without my screen flicker. BF4 is amazing on ultra 1440p @ 96Hz. Just pray it will stay this way


I am doing the same as soon as I get a second 7950.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pauly94*
> 
> Guys. Should I get this game? Ive never really enjoyed Bf3 a lot. However, Bf 2 and 2142 were two of my favourite shooters ever. Is this a big improvement over bf3?


Yes I think so and overall it's pretty ambitious. It's a bit rough aorund the edges at present but of course will continue to improve.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archangel85*
> 
> Looked great for a Xbox 360 game.


Really? Well I guess with the bar set that low...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannocanis*
> 
> Except that it plays max frames steadily on a single 7950 with everything maxed


Sure maybe at 1080P.


----------



## james8

nvm videos still stutter.

anyone have any suggestion for getting past the SP loading crashes


----------



## CheapGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> nvm videos still stutter.
> anyone have any suggestion for getting past the SP loading crashes


Wait for patch, I have been looking and trying everything since release and getting no joy.


----------



## CheapGamer

Sorry, I did have great luck with running the x86 exe. Double post....never thought.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannocanis*
> 
> Except that it plays max frames steadily on a single 7950 with everything maxed


so, true. My only first hand experience with this game was @ an AMD conference, they had it running on single 280s (non X) on ultra settings in 1080P, pushed by an AMD 6 core.

Allot of graphical effects exist to reduce strain on the system. I'm pretty sure lens flare is one of those.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Me either. But you know what...I was just playing a round of BF4...Squad DM...and I don't know what map, but it has a big building in the center, which you can climb to the top of, right? Well, look out from that building on Ultra and tell me, this doesn't FINALLY remind you of Crysis.
> 
> Also, someone w/ a mic that doesn't mind helping me improve my k/d ratio/overall skill level in this game, please add me on Origin! I promise to be the very extension of your hands as I follow your every order as eagerly as Captain America did when he was a scrawny little feller!
> 
> Jodiuh
> 
> Edit: Also, there's no BF4 room in the TS server.


There is no way of knowing what is going wrong with your game. However I got a few tips that help me get higher K/D in some games (my K/D is horrible currently because I get impatient).
Watch jackfrags betterfield series.
Take it really slow, only run when you are 100% sure there are zero people around you or you are getting away from enemies.
Stay behind your teammates and pay attention to where and how they die.
Constantly be looking at your minimap for enemies and where they are looking to get a jump on them.
If your aim is not up to par and you lose one on one battles lower your mouse sensitivity/DPI.

Does anyone know of any other youtube series that aim to help with staying alive in the battlefield games?


----------



## igrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> I have a small issue. When I run Battlefield 4 on Fullscreen 1920 x 1080 60Hz or 59.94Hz I get frame stuttering. When I play in Windowed or Borderless mode I get no stuttering but for whatever reason when I alt-tab, Battlefield 4 has priority over window layers. So basically I can't alt-tab during the end of the round screen which is really annoying. The "Show Desktop" feature on the bottom right of the task bar doesn't help either. This is with V-Sync turned on for all screen modes. I am currently using 314.22. I have tried the newest drivers but they give the same result with the added bonus of causing my computer to lock up and freeze my mouse.
> 
> I also have the same problem I did in Battlefield 3. Some things don't render until I get right up next to it. An example would be me driving in a tank down a road and the fence/railing in front of me would just kind of pop up as I move along the road. I also don't see how people are getting 80fps on High with 2500k's and 560 Tis. I get 60 fps solid on Low but as soon as I even attempt to go any higher my fps tanks down to the 45 ~ 50 range. My current GPU is a 560 Ti @ 880 with 1GB of ram.


Halp


----------



## Maou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> There is no way of knowing what is going wrong with your game. However I got a few tips that help me get higher K/D in some games (my K/D is horrible currently because I get impatient).
> Watch jackfrags betterfield series.
> Take it really slow, only run when you are 100% sure there are zero people around you or you are getting away from enemies.
> Stay behind your teammates and pay attention to where and how they die.
> Constantly be looking at your minimap for enemies and where they are looking to get a jump on them.
> If your aim is not up to par and you lose one on one battles lower your mouse sensitivity/DPI.
> 
> Does anyone know of any other youtube series that aim to help with staying alive in the battlefield games?


Also what i found to be very helpful is look at the scoreboard and try to get in the same squad as the guys with high scores then follow them around


----------



## Totally Dubbed

OK guys - I've put my thoughts of win7 vs win 8.1 to bed - I won't be putting in my win8.1 HDD in for a while - very much happy on win7









Full details can be found here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1433904/comparison-of-windows-7-vs-windows-8-i7-3770k-with-ht-enabled-vs-disabled-on-battlefield-4

*Win 7 Means (FPS):*
Min: 32.78571429
Max: 120.9285714
Avg: 70.01078571

*Win 8 Means (FPS):*
Min: 37.85714286
Max: 131.7142857
Avg: 73.03792857


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maou*
> 
> Also what i found to be very helpful is look at the scoreboard and try to get in the same squad as the guys with high scores then follow them around


Yeah it does help to be on the winning team to keep a high K/D. Usually they are the winning team because they know how to play and you wont get steamrolled from behind when you think your safe lol.


----------



## HMoneyGrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> well, that is the best thing i have seen in a while


That was dope!!!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> HOLY what


haha all I can think of is...
HALO


----------



## Tatakai All

I don't know if this is true but playing heard and tested for myself that playing in servers with a lower count of players 32 and lower ticket counts seems to not crash. Playing with on servers like this I've been able to game for consecutive hours before a crash.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> I don't know if this is true but playing heard and tested for myself that playing in servers with a lower count of players 32 and lower ticket counts seems to not crash. Playing with on servers like this I've been able to game for consecutive hours before a crash.


lower the amount of players + smaller maps = less crashes.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> HOLY what


WOW. That right there is an "only in BF moment". That explosion is SEXY!


----------



## Sadmoto

Www.homewardboundtelethon.com
Telethon going on the military channels on cable atm if anyone is interested.

I think when playing games like battlefield people start to forget about the things that can't be put into games that are very real and the effects people at a core level, things I'm grateful for not having to experience.

I know theres been times when sniping I'd sometimes take a step back and wonder if I was really in that situation and the shot I just missed got a friend killed. It makes me mad.

Thank you to the real warriors and not the virtual ones


----------



## ihatelolcats

screw the military


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> screw the military


not even sure how to respond


----------



## JJHCRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> screw the military


Wut? Why?


----------



## CheapGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Www.homewardboundtelethon.com
> Telethon going on the military channels on cable atm if anyone is interested.
> 
> I think when playing games like battlefield people start to forget about the things that can't be put into games that are very real and the effects people at a core level, things I'm grateful for not having to experience.
> 
> I know theres been times when sniping I'd sometimes take a step back and wonder if I was really in that situation and the shot I just missed got a friend killed. It makes me mad.
> 
> Thank you to the real warriors and not the virtual ones


Really, all true, but buddy I want to enjoy my game without being a bleeding heart all the time, dont want shot at in real life or blown up, don't join the army.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> screw the military


Mate, really great argument for peace's cause. Kinda trolling no?


----------



## amd655

Military is not really a discussion for ignorant people.


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> screw the military


You're Welcome!!!


----------



## IAmDay

Finally reached rank 30







Anyways loving the snipers. Especially the SRR-61


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*
> 
> Your Welcome!!!


you're


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> screw the military


to each their own, but remember who was fighting for the freedom so that you can have your own opinion and speak it, the same military your telling to screw off.









Im not starting to get under anyone's skins, I just popped across it channel surfing and thought "hey all these guys play bf4, a game about war, maybe someone will appreciate this"

but what was I thinking, its the internet.









I think the boredom and lack of Bf4 is getting to me


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Finally reached rank 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways loving the snipers. Especially the SRR-61


Bad recon, just put the scope down and come down to the meat grinder


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Bad recon, just put the scope down and come down to the meat grinder


Well.. they could always just pick up a carbine instead.


----------



## Quesoblanco

anyone crash at random whenever they try to deploy on a base or friendly unit? I crash like 40 percent of the time doing that. It says battlefield has stopped working. I reinstalled the game multiple times and tried running one card with same results.


----------



## keikei

Has Everyone unlocked their fav gun yet? I was able to unlock mine early today, just need to get some of the attachments and adjust them to my play style.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/3ee8da05-9138-45d2-8400-b539ec5829a7/Rum-Coke-Clan-Server/

Well there's a 32 man server and also only 400 tickets for those interested which also makes it more likely to finish a round without crashing obviously. First I've found; been looking.

Still wish it was all 5 cap points despite half the players though. Only 3.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesoblanco*
> 
> anyone crash at random whenever they try to deploy on a base or friendly unit? I crash like 40 percent of the time doing that. It says battlefield has stopped working. I reinstalled the game multiple times and tried running one card with same results.


you using win7 or 8/8.1?

i know with 7 you get a "more details" arrow when it pops up, it may help find the cause if you are using 7 and can see those details.

I normally get apphangs or appcrash's from MSVCR110.dll.


----------



## Shiromar

Had one of my best matches last night. Went 27-1 on Golmud Railway on Obliteration in a tank. Definitely my favorite map for some armor gameplay. I always do extremely well in either a tank or LAV on that map. I was actually 30-1 from the scoreboard at the end of the game, but somehow I lost the last 3 kills of the match since I got them right when the game ended. On the overview at the end it showed 30-1, but then the battle report only showed 27-1. Either way, was still a 27 kill streak. Could have went higher but the game ran out of time!


----------



## Quesoblanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> you using win7 or 8/8.1?
> 
> i know with 7 you get a "more details" arrow when it pops up, it may help find the cause if you are using 7 and can see those details.
> 
> I normally get apphangs or appcrash's from MSVCR110.dll.


8.1. It only says battlefield has stopped working.


----------



## chevZ

I know it was mentioned about 60 pages ago, But I really think there should be reference made to CPU Unparking in the initial sticky.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkfIFP0g2xY&feature=youtu.be

For me, This gave me at least 20-25FPS Increase on my 5760x1080 (All Ultra settings) setup.

For a couple friends it was the same, and everything around the Net is pointing towards BF4 = Very CPU Intensive, so if your CPU is your bottleneck right now with FPS - this will unleash way more power.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archangel85*
> 
> I have an i5 and it sits at 100% Usage all game


Is your CPU over clocked? I have a [email protected] 4.5ghz and the game runs great. I'm using Windows 8.1 and sit between 85-90% usuage, occasionally spiking to a 100%. In Windows 7 I was always at 100% load on the CPU, and had horrible stutter.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Has Everyone unlocked their fav gun yet? I was able to unlock mine early today, just need to get some of the attachments and adjust them to my play style.


Yes, the AKU-12 in burst mode. What a beast! It must be the fastest firing gun in the game when set into burst mode, as I can wipe out two and three guys easily, while quickly running out of ammo.

Edit: I was correct in my assumption of burst mode on the AKU-12. 1000RPM!!!!! http://symthic.com/bf4-weapon-info?w=AKU-12


----------



## Quesoblanco

Already unparked my cores.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chevZ*
> 
> I know it was mentioned about 60 pages ago, But I really think there should be reference made to CPU Unparking in the initial sticky.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkfIFP0g2xY&feature=youtu.be
> 
> For me, This gave me at least 20-25FPS Increase on my 5760x1080 (All Ultra settings) setup.
> 
> For a couple friends it was the same, and everything around the Net is pointing towards BF4 = Very CPU Intensive, so if your CPU is your bottleneck right now with FPS - this will unleash way more power.


agreed. I was skeptical but it made gameplay on frank2.0 smoother and giving me a higher fps by like 5-10 on average.
with frank1.0 is where i saw a night and day improvement.
with a [email protected] stock + gt430 I would run bf3 at 1440x900 on low with a MAX fps of 17 on bf3.
after unparking, I held a steady 30fps on caspian 64p CQL and would never go under 28 fps with the same exact settings, now if I went and popped my 7870xt back with my Q6600, I'd bet i'd have the same fps because the min fps with my 965BE was around 28fps.


----------



## james8

Finished BF4 campaign

really liked it. the arguments between Hannah and Irish turn out to be quite enjoyable. the last level when you have to "make the final choice" got me a bit emotional


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> agreed. I was skeptical but it made gameplay on frank2.0 smoother and giving me a higher fps by like 5-10 on average.
> with frank1.0 is where i saw a night and day improvement.
> with a [email protected] stock + gt430 I would run bf3 at 1440x900 on low with a MAX fps of 17 on bf3.
> after unparking, I held a steady 30fps on caspian 64p CQL and would never go under 28 fps with the same exact settings, now if I went and popped my 7870xt back with my Q6600, I'd bet i'd have the same fps because the min fps with my 965BE was around 28fps.


Interesting. I ran the app and look at my status...

I noted on the site that he is working on a second version. How does it differ?

I can't play BF4 until Tuesday though







waiting for my 780Ti to come in.

What I find puzzling though is that if I check resource manager, I have 4 cores parked and yet only 3 show up in the application tool.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/status_zps988c7504.jpg.html


----------



## skupples

Hate the complex, not it's soldiers.

& i assume anyone saying they have gained 20-30 fps from unparking cores is playing on 120hz+ monitors?


----------



## Robilar

I am using a 144hz monitor and interested to see if this works when my new card comes in. I was averaging between 90-100 FPS with a 780 Classified. If this increases my FPS by 20 that will be huge.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I got nothing more than 5-10FPS by unparking cores and that was for MAX FPS' - averages didn't change a single FPS.

BTW: M249 + heavy barrel (and now with green laser sight - ermagaaaad):
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/399752844434809344/177435049/


----------



## Archangel85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Is your CPU over clocked? I have a [email protected] 4.5ghz and the game runs great. I'm using Windows 8.1 and sit between 85-90% usuage, occasionally spiking to a 100%. In Windows 7 I was always at 100% load on the CPU, and had horrible stutter.
> Yes, the AKU-12 in burst mode. What a beast! It must be the fastest firing gun in the game when set into burst mode, as I can wipe out two and three guys easily, while quickly running out of ammo.
> 
> Edit: I was correct in my assumption of burst mode on the AKU-12. 1000RPM!!!!! http://symthic.com/bf4-weapon-info?w=AKU-12


Mines a bit older, i5 760. Was overclocked to 4.0GHz and was stable in everything but BF4. Went back to stock 2.8GHz and seemed to be able to play more reliably albeit at about half the fps. Thank god my i7 4770K comes Wednesday. 4yr old system finally started to show its age a bit.


----------



## Tatakai All

The guns and attachments that I use with them. The Ace 23 is just an amazing AR one of my favorites besides the M416 and M249 is another beast of a gun, but dat LSAT!!


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> you're


Thanks for the help.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> The guns and attachments that I use with them. The Ace 23 is just an amazing AR one of my favorites besides the M416 and M249 is another beast of a gun, but dat LSAT!!


LSAT is absolutely amazing in this game atm.
After I finish the M249 (500 kills) I'm going to be using the LSAT lol


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> LSAT is absolutely amazing in this game atm.
> After I finish the M249 (500 kills) I'm going to be using the LSAT lol


I'm having so much fun with both the M249 and LSAT atm, they just mow people down it's crazy how many squads I wiped with 'em. Also the graph doesn't have the option but lasers on these guns too makes hip firing so good it feels wrong.


----------



## M0reP0wer

Can someone tell me what file I should copy to keep my BF4 settings when I upgrade to 8.1? I'm concerned about keybindings mainly.


----------



## calavera

Wow, unparking cores worked. It got rid of the fps stutter. Not sure about frame boost but I didn't have any problems playing at ultra before anyway.

EDIT:

Now I get random crash to desktops. LOL


----------



## Aesthethc

Does anyone know how to keybind TV Missile to WASD like we did in Battlefield 3 ?

Rep to anyone who finds out. I have seriously been aching with this new TV missile. TWO TV's to kill a jet? Maybe a helicopter, but a jet? WASD would help sooooo much, the input lag on this thing is horrible.


----------



## DoomDash

I'm not the best artists but given how difficult it is I'm happy with the results. I'm sure there are better but w/e.


----------



## cowie

X86 vid with AB rtss i messed around with the settings to get ultra+ settings recorded in full frames so it hurt fps some but just testing.

My new "wake" parcel storm boating action on a 780 +2600k

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67Lq8rlYYz0


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> Adjust your network smoothing factor, I have no problem with netcode.


Yeah I'll give that a go next, I completely forgot it had that to be honest.. haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I'm not the best artists but given how difficult it is I'm happy with the results. I'm sure there are better but w/e.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I did up my emblem yesterday, not too shabby, Not exactly what I wanted, but the best I could do with the horrible editor..


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduke83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> Adjust your network smoothing factor, I have no problem with netcode.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'll give that a go next, I completely forgot it had that to be honest.. haha
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I'm not the best artists but given how difficult it is I'm happy with the results. I'm sure there are better but w/e.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did up my emblem yesterday, not too shabby, Not exactly what I wanted, but the best I could do with the horrible editor..
Click to expand...

Can you import pics to make an emblem


----------



## chevZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Can you import pics to make an emblem


Nope.

If anyone's interested I've raised a separate thread for an Emblem Showcase









http://www.overclock.net/t/1441625/battlefield-4-emblem-showcase-faq


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Can you import pics to make an emblem


Not to my knowledge, I made that from scratch. Very time consuming.. haha


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I am using a 144hz monitor and interested to see if this works when my new card comes in. I was averaging between 90-100 FPS with a 780 Classified. If this increases my FPS by 20 that will be huge.


I unparked cores, didn't notice an FPS increase tbh but it was a hell of a lot smoother...I swear there was some micro stuttering of some sort with the cores parked.

And hi btw







I remember you from yeaaaaaarrrrrssss ago!


----------



## DoomDash

I unlocked the achievement for the REX but it does not show up in my MP unlocks only campaign. Does it take awhile to process?


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I unlocked the achievement for the REX but it does not show up in my MP unlocks only campaign. Does it take awhile to process?


Yeah mine took about an hour to update.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> I don't know if this is true but playing heard and tested for myself that playing in servers with a lower count of players 32 and lower ticket counts seems to not crash. Playing with on servers like this I've been able to game for consecutive hours before a crash.


Makes no difference for me, I seem to crash always be it 16 or 64.


----------



## iARDAs

For those of you that crash. Can you run the Game at stock cpu and gpu clocks?


----------



## 7stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> For those of you that crash. Can you run the Game at stock cpu and gpu clocks?


IMHO crashes are not due to overclock
when you have a stable OC, the frames are just generated faster from the rendering pipeline to the screen
if the app crashes with a stable OC the main reason is the app which involves an error...not the OC
unless your OC *is not stable at all*


----------



## CannedBullets

Yeah, I crash after about two or three hours. My OC is stable though, it passed ten hours of P95 blend.


----------



## 7stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Yeah, I crash after a two or three hours. My OC is stable though, it passed ten hours of P95 blend.


guys, they clearly stated that _R8 Server Update in the Works - Client Update in the Works_...
so just wait...


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> What I find puzzling though is that if I check resource manager, I have 4 cores parked and yet only 3 show up in the application tool.
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/status_zps988c7504.jpg.html


The tool doesn't look at the cores/threads, that's not in the registry. It looks and finds the various entries in registry that define how your cores behave. In your case it's found 3 entries which all would put your cores in parked state. I'm not exactly 100% sure, but I think the differing registry entries are related to your power-plan.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7stars*
> 
> IMHO crashes are not due to overclock
> when you have a stable OC, the frames are just generated faster from the rendering pipeline to the screen
> if the app crashes with a stable OC the main reason is the app which involves an error...not the OC
> unless your OC *is not stable at all*


To be honest I used to have lots of crashes in the game. Ever since I gave a bit more voltage to my CPU and lowering my GPU OC, I only had 1 crash. Frequency of crashes decreased dramatically for me.

Also BF3 was the same case with CPU ok. My CPU would have passed every single test without any issues but would crash on BF3. Somehow frostbite engines are the number 1 source to check CPU and GPU stability


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Yeah, I crash after about two or three hours. My OC is stable though, it passed ten hours of P95 blend.


Prime doesn't mean that your CPU is invulnerable


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Prime doesn't mean that your CPU is invulnerable


I haven't had any issues at all since I overclocked my CPU in August. I think its mainly the game so hopefully R8 fixes it.


----------



## 7stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Somehow frostbite engines are the number 1 source to check *CPU and GPU stability*


exactly, these games stress both... or you run separate stress tests for CPU and GPU at the same time or use something like AIDA64 System Stability Test on cpu and gpu both...
AIDA64 is safe but doesn't take GPUs too high as usage...that's true, anyway it's a good starting point
instead you all should keep much attention with separate stress tests 'cause something can go wrong with them...you should use little OC increments at every run
or directly BF4







sure


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> For those of you that crash. Can you run the Game at stock cpu and gpu clocks?


BF3 was part of my stress tests, as it would really quickly reveal cpu/gpu o/c instabilities, BF4 seems the same. That said, I [email protected] as well and on all 3 machines I've run it (C2Q,i5,AMD llano laptop). Intel,AMD,nvidia, no difference, crashfest. It is the client that is totally unstable, no other game crashes like that. Only torchlight II last autumn was regularly crashing on me and not remotely as often as BF4 does. It is nigh on impossible to see ending stats screen of a round that I started from the beggining,odds are that I'll crash long before it ends.


----------



## SheepMoose

I wish I boycotted Battlefield 4.
I can play about 2 games max, before either the server crashes or my game crashes. It's really frustrating, especially when you're doing very well/enjoying the game you're in, before suddenly losing all progression.

It'd be okay if you could re-join the game quite quickly, but instead you have to jump in a long queue and wait until 5 people leave the game.

Siege of Shanghai seems to be the worst. When C tower collapses my game will crash. At times my game will just crash randomly on that map as well for no apparent reason. Then there's the lack of sound on Lancang Dam. The times my game will crash in-between loading of a new map. Honestly, I know that a lot of the community will have the view that PC gamers always want more support from developers, but is it wrong to expect a game that's expected (probably 99% known) to sell millions of units to work perfectly from day 1? I understand server issues, since you cannot always foretell how many people will be playing a game at a given time, but it's pathetic that DICE/EA have pushed out a product which is causing so many issues for the users experience.

I guess that's the 2013 of gaming, the "next generation" that we're supposed to get used to; where video games are unplayable.


----------



## 7stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> I guess that's the 2013 of gaming, the "next generation" that we're supposed to get used to; where video games are unplayable.


not properly, this generation is about games which are not perfect at day one for sure... you have to wait for patches
if that's a bad behavior I can agree but unless they change method to do test and debug and efficient open betas in a reasonable range of time...that's the result
above all when someone like EA forces developers to be in a hurry because the game has to come out before "Cod Ghosts" to avoid competition ...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Yeah, I crash after about two or three hours. My OC is stable though, it passed ten hours of P95 blend.


sorry but the recommended is 12hrs of prime - in fact I always recommend people to do 24hrs - as when I was testing it would fail during the 16-18hr mark.
As others said: Prime isn't a definite answer - but does get you 95% stability.
BF4 and folding are VERY CPU intensive, and thus need an OC that is completely stable.

In my case on prime I was 24hr stable at 1.265v but had to go to 1.27v (one increment higher) to achieve 24/7 folding stability.
24/7 folding stability = bf4 is rock solid on my PC

With that said, everyone is experiencing crashes and server disconnects.
I should say that the server crashes have reduced and so have the bf4.exe crashes.
As a result I'm playing better and getting more involved in the games:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/TotallydubbedHD/stats/177435049/pc/


----------



## scutzi128

Anyone know what the benefit of ecm is over flares?


----------



## Amhro

You disappear from air radar for few seconds, but in bf4 it is not worth it to use ecm over flares.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> You disappear from air radar for few seconds, but in bf4 it is not worth it to use ecm over flares.


Might want to correct you there:
It is not worth using anything over 1second reload stinger times lol


----------



## Gunslash

Love it so far. Few bugs here and there, but overall the game is pretty stable for a modern PC release-now-patch-later tradition.
Works really good on my GTX 680, I run everything maxed at 1080p.


----------



## IRONPIG1

I saw a tube video of a guy with a AMD x4 955 OC @ 3.7(i think, can't remember) and a GTX 780 running BF4 ULTRA + HIGH @ 1080p, 60fps locked.

Can anyone with a 955 tell me if it would be possible to get BF4 stable @ 1080p low/med 100fps minimum with a R9-280x PowerColor?

Appreciate it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRONPIG1*
> 
> I saw a tube video of a guy with a AMD x4 955 OC @ 3.7(i think, can't remember) and a GTX 780 running BF4 ULTRA + HIGH @ 1080p, 60fps locked.
> 
> Can anyone with a 955 tell me if it would be possible to get BF4 stable @ 1080p low/med 100fps minimum with a R9-280x PowerColor?
> 
> Appreciate it.


GPU is your most important factor - CPU might bottleneck you though.
You shouldn't have any problems running at 60-FPS averages with a 280x at high/ultra

Quad core is what BF4 really benefits. More threads (hyperthreading) is also favoured but not a must.


----------



## dhughesuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> sorry but the recommended is 12hrs of prime - in fact I always recommend people to do 24hrs - as when I was testing it would fail during the 16-18hr mark.
> As others said: Prime isn't a definite answer - but does get you 95% stability.
> BF4 and folding are VERY CPU intensive, and thus need an OC that is completely stable.
> 
> In my case on prime I was 24hr stable at 1.265v but had to go to 1.27v (one increment higher) to achieve 24/7 folding stability.
> 24/7 folding stability = bf4 is rock solid on my PC
> 
> With that said, everyone is experiencing crashes and server disconnects.
> I should say that the server crashes have reduced and so have the bf4.exe crashes.
> As a result I'm playing better and getting more involved in the games:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/TotallydubbedHD/stats/177435049/pc/


Hey man, you are doing well pal!! Not as well as the top ranked sniper though so I'm slightly dissapointed that you aren't at least a level 50 by now, especially if you take time into account. this guy has reached level 100 in 50 hours.....

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/AJ-R4yd3r/stats/353320602/pc/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhughesuk*
> 
> Hey man, you are doing well pal!! Not as well as the top ranked sniper though so I'm slightly dissapointed that you aren't at least a level 50 by now, especially if you take time into account. this guy has reached level 100 in 50 hours.....
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/AJ-R4yd3r/stats/353320602/pc/


haha yeah I saw that a few days ago - hard to believe his lvl 100 with only 50hrs - something doesn't seem to add up









He went from lvl 65 to lvl 82 in one day.
Barely believable, no matter how good you are.


----------



## Amhro

^obviously that guy isn't legit.


----------



## keikei

Anyone know what the route is if you find an obvious hacker in a round? I had one the other night. The sad part is he didnt really care about ruining the round for everyone else. A real piece of work. Some may use a stronger word than 'work'.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Anyone know what the route is if you find an obvious hacker in a round? I had one the other night. The sad part is he didnt really care about ruining the round for everyone else. A real piece of work. Some may use a stronger word than 'work'.


I'm not positive how they go about detecting hackers, possibly number of reports on their profile, or some other in-game proof. However, I did hear awhile back that if you got caught cheating in bf3 that your origin account would be banned all together, so all the game a you have with origin, gone. Although I haven't heard of that actually happening to people...
I find it hard to believe that someone can have a spm >1000, how's that even possible. That would be like a objective capture, 5 kills, and 3 med revives in 1 minute for an entire round every single minute of the game...


----------



## Archngamin

What guns are you guys choosing while Assault or Engineer?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I find it hard to believe that someone can have a spm >1000, how's that even possible.


Pro long range snipers can do that in a 64 player server pretty easily.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archngamin*
> 
> What guns are you guys choosing while Assault or Engineer?


I'm running the AEK with assault. Also i wont be changing up guns like i did with BF3. The only way for me to get good at the gun is to play it exclusively. Now, i just need to find the appropriate attachments for my play style.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Prime doesn't mean that your CPU is invulnerable


True Dat.

Check EventVwr for Kernel WHEA errors after an hour of playing BF4. If you have any new ones within the past hour, you need to increase your vcore; you're not stable while playing the game.


----------



## keikei

Anyone else find the *2X scope* really slow? DICE needs to speed up the animation for me to use it.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> I haven't had any issues at all since I overclocked my CPU in August. I think its mainly the game so hopefully R8 fixes it.


Just saying, i had to add ~0.015vcore to play bf4 on an OC that i had used for months that would pass prime, other games, overnight ~98% average cpu load w/ x264, etc. It was obvious, i crashed like three times in the first 15 minutes i was in beta
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> True Dat.
> 
> Check EventVwr for Kernel WHEA errors after an hour of playing BF4. If you have any new ones within the past hour, you need to increase your vcore; you're not stable while playing the game.


Haswell seems to be annoying in the way that being stable in some games is apparently just as hard or even harder than many stress tests and it doesn't seem to throw whea's in many cases.. lots of fine tuning.

Worth it though to have the highest performing CPU for many cpu bound games *hides under table*


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I'm not positive how they go about detecting hackers, possibly number of reports on their profile, or some other in-game proof. However, I did hear awhile back that if you got caught cheating in bf3 that your origin account would be banned all together, so all the game a you have with origin, gone. Although I haven't heard of that actually happening to people...
> I find it hard to believe that someone can have a spm >1000, how's that even possible. That would be like a objective capture, 5 kills, and 3 med revives in 1 minute for an entire round every single minute of the game...


Buy your own server.
Run 10 clients.
Setup a windows macro to shoot - kill - revive.

People actually did this with Planetside 2 until they made changes to the point system. It is harder to do than using real hacks but it is doable and will get you crazy points.
Dunno if that is what is actually going on here, probably not, but it is one possibility.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Pro long range snipers can do that in a 64 player server pretty easily.


really?
Guy has to be getting a kill per minute -> minimum of 20 kills in a game.
Considering his a long range sniper his going to be having to hit headshots and/or rely on spots.

So he has to get over 600+ marksman headshots along with the kill + spot EVERY single minute. Not even plausible, sorry.

Sure if he plays TDM, that's something else or if he boosts


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archngamin*
> 
> What guns are you guys choosing while Assault or Engineer?


I have been using carbines with the engineer class. Acw-r, ace 52 and ace 21 are the guns I really like so far


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> really?
> Guy has to be getting a kill per minute -> minimum of 20 kills in a game.
> Considering his a long range sniper his going to be having to hit headshots and/or rely on spots.
> 
> So he has to get over 600+ marksman headshots along with the kill + spot EVERY single minute. Not even plausible, sorry.
> 
> Sure if he plays TDM, that's something else or if he boosts


Don't forget points from lasing targets too.









With 32 players on the other team running around, if he's up on some hill and knows the spawn points, it's not that hard. Don't get me wrong, not anyone can do this, but some can.









He needs 1-2 good kills a minute with 500+ or so marksmanship to do it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Don't forget points from lasing targets too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With 32 players on the other team running around, if he's up on some hill and knows the spawn points, it's not that hard. Don't get me wrong, not anyone can do this, but some can.


When I see it I'll believe it.
In my 6years of playing BF, never seen a sniper at long range be truly effective - either for the team or for his/hers SPM and kill count

I played excellent snipers in BF4 - but they weren't top of the leaderboard, simply because they weren't doing anything apart from getting the odd shot on target (headshot)
I got killed by a guy, ironically named: Distantsniper.
He was a great sniper, getting headshots easily - but my points and even kills were higher than his, simply as I was running for the objective and an attacking sniper myself.

The BEST snipers are those that are attacking snipers (not trying to brag, but its true).
A sniper that knows his gun and can run into the objective killing people more efficiently than someone with an assault rifle, in my opinion is the best BF player one could imagine.
He can C4, he can kill in one shot (headshots), he throws out motion sensors and he caps objectives.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> really?
> Guy has to be getting a kill per minute -> minimum of 20 kills in a game.
> Considering his a long range sniper his going to be having to hit headshots and/or rely on spots.
> 
> So he has to get over 600+ marksman headshots along with the kill + spot EVERY single minute. Not even plausible, sorry.
> 
> Sure if he plays TDM, that's something else or if he boosts


Look at his headshot/kill percentage, obviously he is hacking.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Look at his headshot/kill percentage, obviously he is hacking.


Yup I don't doubt that bro, I know his either boosting and/or hacking - I think Sheyster seems to think otherwise...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> When I see it I'll believe it.
> In my 6years of playing BF, never seen a sniper at long range be truly effective - either for the team or for his/hers SPM and kill count


My personal best was about 700/SPM while sniping in BF3. I am definitely not the best out there though, far from it.


----------



## keikei

Any med to high level Engineers out there that can recommend me a gun? Too many options.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> My personal best was about 700/SPM while sniping in BF3. I am definitely not the best out there though, far from it.


Can you link me your blog for BF3?
I'm curious.

My SPM in BF3 was 700:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/TotallydubbedHD/stats/177435049/pc/

Higher still on Xbox:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Totally%20Dubbed/stats/176355085/xbox360/

But I'm an attacking sniper and all-rounder. I don't do one gun and/or one class.
I'm using sniper a lot in BF4 though, as I've missed using it since BC2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Any med to high level Engineers out there that can recommend me a gun? Too many options.


AKC5
Beyond ridiculously good.


----------



## keikei

What do you like about the AKC5?


----------



## Zoroastrian

its far superior pips far ..

However im absolutely sure the guys using Nvidia cards are having a better time than the ATI bunch ..me included..i upgraded to winodws 8.1 which has helped alot but now im getting random crashes









Im still finding that leaving teh in game settings on medium and then maxing out the CCC options has a better effect on fps and gameplay but the graphics just are not as clean or realistic that way around.

I hope they optimise for AMD soon and also sort out the SOUND !!!!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Can you link me your blog for BF3?
> I'm curious.
> 
> My SPM in BF3 was 700:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/TotallydubbedHD/stats/177435049/pc/


I will later on today when I get home. They use FortiGuard here at work so I can't get to any gaming related stuff. OCN isn't blocked though.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> What do you like about the AKC5?


pretty much everything - I find it really OP when I use it.
Hold and shoot - any range.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I will later on today when I get home. They use FortiGuard here at work so I can't get to any gaming related stuff. OCN isn't blocked though.


haha happy days


----------



## Ghost12

Anyone know a way round stuck joining server, not even the launch game icon to click, just stuck joining server on battlelog? I have not had this problem but just set a 2nd screen up for the wife to show how to use the battle screen and can not join any server or even campaign, just stuck launching. I have done a repair install and tried launching through the game folder 64 bit exe to no avail.

Thanks


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Any med to high level Engineers out there that can recommend me a gun? Too many options.


PDW: PP2000 all day
Carbine: ACW-R til AKU12


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> PDW: PP2000 all day
> Carbine: ACW-R til AKU12


Why do you like them? Oh, i noticed from your username, you must bike ride. I havent rid in a while, but still have my specialized camber 29er gathering dust. My idiot cousin busted the shock.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Why do you like them?


+1 for the ACW-R, great ROF and not too hard to control with angled grip or stubby grip and muzzle break.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archngamin*
> 
> What guns are you guys choosing while Assault or Engineer?


Assault: SAR-21 with Coyote red dot, 2x Magnifier, heavy barrel, and angle grip seems to be working pretty good for me.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Remember reading somewhere that shadow play exploits the frame buffer to reduce the performance hit. Will find it later onw to tiger directs CES in Miami.


Got 0 performance drop on my 680 using Shadowplay.
However there is some quality loss compared to afterburner.

Shame you cant tell SP to record at 30 fps instead of 60 though, to reduce filesize.
However programs like powerdirector has issues with these SP files, it gets stuck in a continious "rendering file" so you cant edit the clips or render them, unless you wanna spend weeks doing so.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Any med to high level Engineers out there that can recommend me a gun? Too many options.


I'm not high level but the AK5c is fantastic.
Really any of the carbines are very good. I just unlocked the SG553 and experimenting with the burst mode.
Burst mode in BF4 I believe has a higher RPM than in single or auto. So there are advantages to using burst mode.

What I find myself switching or thinking about using more are the launchers. I switch between the AA and AT launches a number of times through a match. With the carbines at medium/close range I do pretty well regardless what I am using.


----------



## moocowman

I'm loving be able to play as a makeshift Spec Ops class with Recon. My only issue is that the pokeball doesn't seem to be as effective as it used to be. It might just be that I'm using it wrong, though.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> UPDATE #6 (Nov 11):
> Quick Update Update
> Just a quick update: We don't have an ETA on the below R8 Server Update and client updates just yet, but we will have information on these soon. We will let you know as soon as we have more detail. Stay tuned, and thanks for your patience.


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065217944685108/


----------



## Aparition

*Possible Solution to BF4 / c0000005 Error*

When I was running Nvidia driver 320.49 the game ran without crashing. I did notice very small graphical oddities though, not artifacts. But it ran without crashing.
When I ran driver 331.65 BF4 would crash after a few minutes with this c0000005 Error. No graphical oddities or driver crashes. System passed file checking cleanly so it was just very odd.

I found this.

I am running Win 7 64bit. Normal User set as an admin account (not network admin).
Quote:


> >>downloaded the PB installer from evenbalance and updated to the latest version of PB<<
> 
> When you go to add BF4 it will give a directory missing error, (if you have uninstalled the beta) this is because the PB updater only has a BF4 path that points to "C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 4 Beta" Edit the path after you select BF4 so it actually points to the BF4 install directory
> 
> next thing to try, go under "C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\ Right click on Origin games-Properties-Security Select "Users" click edit in the middle right, and select full controll. Apply and Okay.
> 
> Then open Origin games and make sure the permissions were inherited by the Battlefield 4 folder, if not do the same to that folder.
> 
> Go into the Battlefield 4 folder, right click on BF4.exe and select properties-compatability select change for all users (not nessisary but why not) and check run as admin. Do the same for the BF4_x86.exe just in case.
> 
> If that does not fix the issue, try lowering the sample rate of your play back device in windows.
> 
> Right click on the speaker icon and select playback devices
> 
> Find your device running your speakers (anything unplugged will be grey)
> 
> Highlight and select properties-Advanced and lower the sample rate to 96K (implying you set it at 192K)
> 
> If this resolves the issue for you, please reply, if not reply too :smileyhappy:
> 
> Best of luck


http://answers.ea.com/t5/Battlefield-4/To-Everyone-Crashing-in-BF4-c0000005-Error/td-p/1753793

*What I actually did* was go into security under the BF4.exe and look for my User. I set Full Access to my user. I also did this with the Origin.exe. A number of rights were not allowed by default.
I don't know what this does as far as the behavior of the BF4.exe.

Then I set my Audio to 96k under my speaker settings. I don't have a 120k option, it was at 48k prior.

No more crashing








I could reproduce my crash every MP match. Doing what I did above I no longer crash in the same match, under the same conditions using Nvidia driver 331.65.

This may work for AMD users if you get the same error.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Such a shame this game is seeing so much instability.

Just installed the latest Nvidia drivers, fired up BF4 to catch up on some of its campaign. The game crashed the first time once the level started. The second time around I played for about 5 minutes then the entire system locked up and hard reset itself.


----------



## Testier

For 88$, is BF4+premium worth it?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> For 88$, is BF4+premium worth it?


yes. You will get a crap ton of maps in the future and it's always nice having priority


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> yes. You will get a crap ton of maps in the future and it's always nice having priority


Alright. Anyone else giving me a second opinion?


----------



## Fanboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Alright. Anyone else giving me a second opinion?


I second the yes because you won't have to buy the expansions as they are released since you'll be buying them all at once. Also, you'll get some premium battle packs and some premium events once in awhile which are nice bonuses.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Alright. Anyone else giving me a second opinion?


Right now it is totally unplayable for many people but you can't argue with such a price. Eventually it will be fixed.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> *Possible Solution to BF4 / c0000005 Error*
> 
> When I was running Nvidia driver 320.49 the game ran without crashing. I did notice very small graphical oddities though, not artifacts. But it ran without crashing.
> When I ran driver 331.65 BF4 would crash after a few minutes with this c0000005 Error. No graphical oddities or driver crashes. System passed file checking cleanly so it was just very odd.
> 
> I found this.
> 
> I am running Win 7 64bit. Normal User set as an admin account (not network admin).
> http://answers.ea.com/t5/Battlefield-4/To-Everyone-Crashing-in-BF4-c0000005-Error/td-p/1753793
> 
> *What I actually did* was go into security under the BF4.exe and look for my User. I set Full Access to my user. I also did this with the Origin.exe. A number of rights were not allowed by default.
> I don't know what this does as far as the behavior of the BF4.exe.
> 
> Then I set my Audio to 96k under my speaker settings. I don't have a 120k option, it was at 48k prior.
> 
> No more crashing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could reproduce my crash every MP match. Doing what I did above I no longer crash in the same match, under the same conditions using Nvidia driver 331.65.
> 
> This may work for AMD users if you get the same error.


How has sound sampling got anything to do with bf4.exe crashing?
I understand the sound sampling with it cutting out...could be something that results in it...but apart from that?

I have mine at 24bit 192k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Alright. Anyone else giving me a second opinion?


Price is good - but nothing worth getting premium for just now.
If you plan on getting premium in the future, sure get it.
Bear in mind this game has quite a few problems (not as many as when it was first released though)


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> How has sound sampling got anything to do with bf4.exe crashing?
> I understand the sound sampling with it cutting out...could be something that results in it...but apart from that?
> 
> I have mine at 24bit 192k


No idea. I don't even know if that made any difference. I'll set it back to 48k and see.
I don't think the error I was commenting on has anything to do with the sound either. I don't have an sampling rate option above 96k.

I think the user permissions under the BF4.exe are the reason for my error. What I think was happening is the game was trying to read or write to a file and it did not have proper permissions and so resulted in an error.


----------



## ivesceneenough

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> For 88$, is BF4+premium worth it?


Premium for 3 was pretty nice. That's a lot of expansions and such. I bought just 4 at launch, hoping that premium goes on sale for Christmas / black friday


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> No idea. I don't even know if that made any difference. I'll set it back to 48k and see.
> I don't think the error I was commenting on has anything to do with the sound either. I don't have an sampling rate option above 96k.
> 
> I think the user permissions under the BF4.exe are the reason for my error. What I think was happening is the game was trying to read or write to a file and it did not have proper permissions and so resulted in an error.


I see - makes sense.
Yeah I don't have that error, but obviously have the sound cutting in and out and the bf4.exe crashes every now and then.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Price is good - but nothing worth getting premium for just now.
> If you plan on getting premium in the future, sure get it.
> Bear in mind this game has quite a few problems (not as many as when it was first released though)


I don't see how current issues are going to affect future content. Buying it now rather than later isn't really going to make a difference.









If you can get it for a decent price, I would definitely say go for it. I personally think it is worth the full price since you do get quite a lot of content, but the cheaper the better.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I don't see how current issues are going to affect future content. Buying it now rather than later isn't really going to make a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can get it for a decent price, I would definitely say go for it. I personally think it is worth the full price since you do get quite a lot of content, but the cheaper the better.


Well point being: If in the future more deals come out, then grab it then - but agreed at that price, if he plans to get it, might as well jump on it.

I bought BF4 + prem for £55 = $88 myself - so I'm happy


----------



## 8-Ball

Couple of things I've noticed.

Even at 4X MSAA looks jaggy as hell (I'm at 1080P)

Some textures flicker off in the distance when you zoom in, for example on a wooden fence.

Sound keeps cutting out (probably the most annoying for me so far)

And of course the crashing


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Well point being: If in the future more deals come out, then grab it then - but agreed at that price, if he plans to get it, might as well jump on it.
> 
> I bought BF4 + prem for £55 = $88 myself - so I'm happy


I'm waiting until Black Friday/Cyber Monday to pick it up. I'd pick it up full price if I didn't have to throw down $200 to get a new MoBo and memory.







I wish I didn't have to then I could get premium and an SSD to help with loading times.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I'm waiting until Black Friday/Cyber Monday to pick it up. I'd pick it up full price if I didn't have to throw down $200 to get a new MoBo and memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I didn't have to then I could get premium and an SSD to help with loading times.


here's some 'sound' advice from me. Don't spend money to play this game until EA spend some time and money sorting out their game and servers


----------



## IAmDay

So I have issues with Windows 8.1. If I downgrade back to Windows 7 will I take a FPS hit?


----------



## cravinmild

so I have a problem.

I cant log into my battle log account. Password seems to work but the browser starts and just returns me to the "get bf4" and "log in". Just keeps repeating this over and over. I changed my password and I can get onto Origin with my account also start bf4 but it stops at the battle log browser page at which point im now asked to provide my Battle log email account and password, accepts and returns me to the please log in screen ....

Weird as I was just playing a few hours ago just fine ... well not perfectly fine, I couldn't join games in mp at first but after forty or so tries and a few restarts it let me into MP. No "ping" would show up beside the game list but it worked. After trying several things I reset IE but still no luck, just missing all my Fav sites









Anyone know of a fix for this?


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> here's some 'sound' advice from me. Don't spend money to play this game until EA spend some time and money sorting out their game and servers


I don't spend money to play any single game. I spend it to improve my experience with all games and just general computer use. xD


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> So I have issues with Windows 8.1. If I downgrade back to Windows 7 will I take a FPS hit?


You know me:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1433904/comparison-of-windows-7-vs-windows-8-i7-3770k-with-ht-enabled-vs-disabled-on-battlefield-4

You're welcome








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I don't spend money to play any single game. I spend it to improve my experience with all games and just general computer use. xD


Don't try and sweet talk your way out of this haha








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> so I have a problem.
> 
> I cant log into my battle log account. Password seems to work but the browser starts and just returns me to the "get bf4" and "log in". Just keeps repeating this over and over. I changed my password and I can get onto Origin with my account also start bf4 but it stops at the battle log browser page at which point im now asked to provide my Battle log email account and password, accepts and returns me to the please log in screen ....
> 
> Weird as I was just playing a few hours ago just fine ... well not perfectly fine, I couldn't join games in mp at first but after forty or so tries and a few restarts it let me into MP. No "ping" would show up beside the game list but it worked. After trying several things I reset IE but still no luck, just missing all my Fav sites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know of a fix for this?


tried restarting the PC?
Cousin had this issue regularly on BF3 for no apparent reason.


----------



## IAmDay

Thanks dubbed


----------



## geovas77

I really like the game but it's unplayable for me, it crashes every other match. It actually crashed three times inside of ten minutes the last time I tried to play it. Given Dice's past I don't expect any client updates until the first DLC is released so I am not seeing myself playing it much.

Good thing that Assetto Corsa has been given an early access and it's bloody brilliant.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Thanks dubbed


My pleasure


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

All I am going to say is if Dice/EA screw up battlefront that will be the end of me buying anything from them again. I understand that every game is going to have its issues but BF4 just has way to many, especially coming from a company that has plenty of money to spend to thoroughly test their games. Its time for us as consumers to start holding companies like this accountable for selling us broken products.


----------



## 98uk

How can I check whether I have a premium membership. I entered the code but clicked a bit too quick... now i'm not actually sure if it registered to my account...

EDIT: Seems Battlelog says I have it


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> How can I check whether I have a premium membership. I entered the code but clicked a bit too quick... now i'm not actually sure if it registered to my account...
> 
> EDIT: Seems Battlelog says I have it


log into b log:


----------



## Chiraq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*
> 
> All I am going to say is if Dice/EA screw up battlefront that will be the end of me buying anything from them again. I understand that every game is going to have its issues but BF4 just has way to many, especially coming from a company that has plenty of money to spend to thoroughly test their games. Its time for us as consumers to start holding companies like this accountable for selling us broken products.


THIS

I won't buy anything from EA if they keep this up. Power is in your hands people, you are the customers, you bring them money. If they get their money too easily, they get complacent and they give you a bad product.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*
> 
> All I am going to say is if Dice/EA screw up battlefront that will be the end of me buying anything from them again. I understand that every game is going to have its issues but BF4 just has way to many, especially coming from a company that has plenty of money to spend to thoroughly test their games. Its time for us as consumers to start holding companies like this accountable for selling us broken products.


Their most valuable resource is time which is something that they have a limited amount of. They can throw as much money and people at the problem but it wouldn't really do anything. If they had delayed the game just a little bit they would have been able to iron out a bunch of the issues without having to scramble to fix things like they are now.

In this case, I would put the blame on EA because they probably have the final say in that. Even then, though, I'm sure it wasn't an easy decision to make.

Would I rather DICE have taken a little more time to fix the game before release? Of course. That's not going to stop me from buying their products, though, because it was mistake and something they're paying for even if it's not 100% their fault. They're just as human as we are.


----------



## 98uk

Guise.

Origin is asking me to enter disc 3. I only have 2 discs in the case...

What did I do wrong?


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Alright. Anyone else giving me a second opinion?


I'd say it depends on how much you play bf, IMO its pretty fun setting aside the tech problems with crashes,sounds,loading screens,etc...

I asked myself the same with bf3, is it worth it to me? and for me, it was I got 1000+ hrs of gameplay on the 360, better then any cod I've payed for 60 and maybe only got half that before I got bored.
I got bf4+prem just because even with release being flakey at best, I'll still probably play the crap out of this game until SWBF3 or BFBC3.









it may not seem practical to get premium if your not sure about if you'll like it or if it'll keep your interest long enough to see the map packs.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Guise.
> 
> Origin is asking me to enter disc 3. I only have 2 discs in the case...
> 
> What did I do wrong?


Just download it from Origin, don't use the discs...


----------



## Aparition

If you can get premium at a discount and you plan to play for a long time it is worth it.

You'll spend less on content and get more of it.

Or play until you want more content then get premium over buying each dlc individually.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Just download it from Origin, don't use the discs...


I have to use the discs... I live in the sticks with a 70kb/s download speed most of the time.

I'm downloading before my PC goes to Germany where we have a 100gb internet cap.

So... I need to use my discs


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Guise.
> 
> Origin is asking me to enter disc 3. I only have 2 discs in the case...
> 
> What did I do wrong?


You have to put disc 1 and 2 in the tray at the same time. You know.. because 1+2=3.


----------



## 98uk

Yea... but really.

Disc 3?

I have 2 discs?

Where is disc 3?

For Battlefield 4.


----------



## Archngamin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Guise.
> 
> Origin is asking me to enter disc 3. I only have 2 discs in the case...
> 
> *What did I do wrong?*


You bought a physical copy.


----------



## keikei

If i'm still playing this game by 2014, ill drop cash for premium. Not cool seeing everyone having fun on dlc maps, when you're stuck on vanilla maps ( not that they are bad). Sometimes you need something new.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archngamin*
> 
> You bought a physical copy.


Buuuuuuuut... why is that wrong?


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Yea... but really.
> 
> Disc 3?
> 
> I have 2 discs?
> 
> Where is disc 3?
> 
> For Battlefield 4.


All I can really recommend is either contacting EA support or making a post on the BF4 reddit. Much more activity on the reddit so you might get an answer a bit faster. I'd say Battelog as well, but that place is a hell-hole.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archngamin*
> 
> You bought a physical copy.


People don't like physical copies now? O__o I can definitely still see the appeal in buying hard copies of PC games especially if you live somewhere with bandwidth caps or just an awful connection.


----------



## Archngamin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Buuuuuuuut... why is that wrong?


Well you run into problems like this for one







. Just kidding, you are going to be looking for a while before you can get input from another disk user since most people simply download their games now a days.


----------



## Archngamin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> All I can really recommend is either contacting EA support or making a post on the BF4 reddit. Much more activity on the reddit so you might get an answer a bit faster. I'd say Battelog as well, but that place is a hell-hole.
> People don't like physical copies now? O__o I can definitely still see the appeal in buying hard copies of PC games especially if you live somewhere with bandwidth caps or just an awful connection.


Going to have a hard time playing online (Battlefield being a mostly online game) if downloading worries you.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Guise.
> 
> Origin is asking me to enter disc 3. I only have 2 discs in the case...
> 
> What did I do wrong?


Return the copy and get a replacement. There should be 3 discs.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archngamin*
> 
> Going to have a hard time playing online (Battlefield being a mostly online game) if downloading worries you.


Playing an online game isn't necessarily a problem with a bandwidth cap. Downloading a 30GB game is. I have some friends in Australia that have to deal with that. It makes me really glad to have an unlimited fiber-optic connection.


----------



## pcmonky

Anyone getting the Directx function error when playing BF4 multiplayer?

"Directx function "GetDeviceRemovedReason" failed with
DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_HUNG("The application's device failed due to
badly formed commands sent by the application. This is an
design-time issue that should be investigated and fixed. ") GPU:
"NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760", Driver:33165

I checked out the EA forum and it seems to be a popular issue with BF4.

Anyone been able to find a fix?


----------



## 98uk

I found it... it was in a cardboard slip case that I had taken out without realising what it contained.

DI


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I found it... it was in a cardboard slip case that I had taken out without realising what it contained.
> 
> DI










Get that game installed and join us on the battlefield!


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get that game installed and join us on the battlefield!


Heh, I wish...

PC has to get shipped to Germany first from the UK. Chances are it won't live


----------



## Angrychair

My game is still crashing all the time. It's basically unplayable, I mean I may go a few rounds or a few hours without a crash, then crash 3 times in the same match. Shanghai is absolutely unplayable, I crash every time I try to play that map before I even have a chance to spawn.

I've tried 331.58's and .65's clean installs, I am even on a fresh install of windows 8.1

I've ran my gpu's at stock, even underclocked(well I tried framerate target which will underclock my cards to keep the game at only 60fps)
I've never been so mad with a game release, ever.

cpu usage~ near 100%
gpu usage~ near 100% when no vsync or frame rate target
gpu memory usage usually around 2.4GB (4GB classified cards)

latest punkbuster, latest dx, latest everything.

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE

No one honestly has any fixes. This is total bs


----------



## Timu

I got that sound bug on Golmud Railway where the sound cuts off to being a silent match...


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I found it... it was in a cardboard slip case that I had taken out without realising what it contained.
> 
> DI


GG.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Heh, I wish...
> 
> PC has to get shipped to Germany first from the UK. Chances are it won't live


Are you shipping it in one piece?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> My game is still crashing all the time. It's basically unplayable, I mean I may go a few rounds or a few hours without a crash, then crash 3 times in the same match. Shanghai is absolutely unplayable, I crash every time I try to play that map before I even have a chance to spawn.
> 
> I've tried 331.58's and .65's clean installs, I am even on a fresh install of windows 8.1
> 
> I've ran my gpu's at stock, even underclocked(well I tried framerate target which will underclock my cards to keep the game at only 60fps)
> I've never been so mad with a game release, ever.
> 
> cpu usage~ near 100%
> gpu usage~ near 100% when no vsync or frame rate target
> gpu memory usage usually around 2.4GB (4GB classified cards)
> 
> latest punkbuster, latest dx, latest everything.
> 
> RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE
> 
> No one honestly has any fixes. This is total bs


There's really not much you can do except wait for DICE to release the client-side patch which is supposed to fix many of crashes and audio bugs. You can try to get a refund but otherwise, you just have to be patient.

Oh, and have you tried playing with less players and only smaller maps? I seem to have no issues at all playing 32 player or less Domination or Rush matches. When I try to play conquest, although I don't crash, I have weird stuttering every half a minute or so. I haven't gotten to play much conquest at all because of it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> I got that sound bug on Golmud Railway where the sound cuts off to being a silent match...


silent, but violent:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/400033977951956672/177435049/

Moto and I went head to head


----------



## amd655

A video my friend made.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> My game is still crashing all the time. It's basically unplayable, I mean I may go a few rounds or a few hours without a crash, then crash 3 times in the same match. Shanghai is absolutely unplayable, I crash every time I try to play that map before I even have a chance to spawn.
> 
> I've tried 331.58's and .65's clean installs, I am even on a fresh install of windows 8.1
> 
> I've ran my gpu's at stock, even underclocked(well I tried framerate target which will underclock my cards to keep the game at only 60fps)
> I've never been so mad with a game release, ever.
> 
> cpu usage~ near 100%
> gpu usage~ near 100% when no vsync or frame rate target
> gpu memory usage usually around 2.4GB (4GB classified cards)
> 
> latest punkbuster, latest dx, latest everything.
> 
> RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE
> 
> No one honestly has any fixes. This is total bs


Is it a c0000005 error?
Look Back a page I found a fix.


----------



## IAmDay

Running windows 7 again







Downloading Battlefield 4 now


----------



## Emotional Post-it Note

Would looove to get this but I'll be damned if I install Origin ~_~


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emotional Post-it Note*
> 
> Would looove to get this but I'll be damned if I install Origin ~_~


It's really not that bad..


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> It's really not that bad..


I actually have like it now. I don't even have steam installed anymore ~_~


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I was "that guy" in the jet









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/400042636958449984/177435049/

TurboFD in the opposite team rage quit at the end hehe! Sorry Turbo


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> It's really not that bad..


She's too worried about the man stealing her info's. dual boot exists for a reason. Easy to separate yourself from that crap if you're so inclined.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I was "that guy" in the jet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/400042636958449984/177435049/
> 
> TurboFD in the opposite team rage quit at the end hehe! Sorry Turbo


That's because he stepped out of his comfort zone of small infantry maps/modes and into real battlefield.


----------



## moocowman

lol.....

That really shouldn't be as funny to me as it is.

*edit* Gotta say.. I actually found myself kind of missing BF3's suppression today. I used it to my advantage pretty often. It's instinct for me to simply fire the direction of enemy fire just to give myself the chance to run away. That doesn't really work anymore.


----------



## BritishBob

So yea... Got to jump on this and say BF4 is one of the worst games for crashing I have ever owned. Metro 2033 Crashed on start up for me for months but at least is was consistent and always crashed on the start up. If BF4 wasn't so much fun I would have tried to get a refund for what is a broken game.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I was "that guy" in the jet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/400042636958449984/177435049/
> 
> TurboFD in the opposite team rage quit at the end hehe! Sorry Turbo


1% accuracy LMAO.


----------



## Emotional Post-it Note

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> It's really not that bad..


It's bad. Very. Very. Very. Bad.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 1% accuracy LMAO.


hahaha! That's epic








What can I say I'm the anti-aim king








Still get the job done though


----------



## Anth0789

Yep game crashes all the time here waiting for patch.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Crash crash crash crash crash crash crash crash crash, £110 went to drain; and when did we start paying £110 for games, I believe when I purchase a game it should be full, e.g. 90s time we had demos but now it feels as thou we are paying £55 for a demo and if we want the full game we have to pay £55 on top


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Crash crash crash crash crash crash crash crash crash, £110 went to drain; and when did we start paying £110 for games, I believe when I purchase a game it should be full, e.g. 90s time we had demos but now it feels as thou we are paying £55 for a demo and if we want the full game we have to pay £55 on top


+1
Go enjoy some GTA IV, at least it admits to being a hardware whore, but it plays.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emotional Post-it Note*
> 
> It's bad. Very. Very. Very. Bad.


Eh.. If it is for the reason that Slightly skewed brought up, well.. there's *a lot* worse out there and you have a lot more to worry about than Origin.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Crash crash crash crash crash crash crash crash crash, £110 went to drain; and when did we start paying £110 for games, I believe when I purchase a game it should be full, e.g. 90s time we had demos but now it feels as thou we are paying £55 for a demo and if we want the full game we have to pay £55 on top


You will still have many more chances to play the damned game. Your money isn't down the drain just because you can't play it right away. It's going to be around for years to come and you're upset because of maybe a few weeks at most that you don't get to play it. Yeah, the issues suck but come on..


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emotional Post-it Note*
> 
> It's bad. Very. Very. Very. Bad.


Steam is cool though right?


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Crash crash crash crash crash crash crash crash crash, £110 went to drain; and when did we start paying £110 for games, I believe when I purchase a game it should be full, e.g. 90s time we had demos but now it feels as thou we are paying £55 for a demo and if we want the full game we have to pay £55 on top


it doesnt matter in that case because both the demo and the full game crashes all the time









just got the game working properly now and got into a match and it crashed what a wonderful presentation of the game


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Crash crash crash crash crash crash crash crash crash, £110 went to drain; and when did we start paying £110 for games, I believe when I purchase a game it should be full, e.g. 90s time we had demos but now it feels as thou we are paying £55 for a demo and if we want the full game we have to pay £55 on top


where and WHY did you spend so much on the game? £110 is double of what I paid 0.0


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> where and WHY did you spend so much on the game? £110 is double of what I paid 0.0


Premium more than likely. Although that raises another point.. by the time any of that content even comes out, the issues will be fixed. If you bought Premium you wouldn't get your full money's worth right away anyway.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Premium more than likely. Although that raises another point.. *by the time any of that content even comes out, the issues will be fixed.* If you bought Premium you wouldn't get your full money's worth right away anyway.


HAHAHAAHAHHAAHAHAA

LOL


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

You guys seem like the minority. I had crashes on launch but the updates fixed everything for me.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Sounds like a campaign speech for the chairman of EA.


O___o

I just don't understand that mentality. Maybe I just have a little more patience for these kinds of things, but if a game I bought that I'm going to have years of chances to play has some downtime, I'm not going to be that upset because of that very reason. I'll still have the chance to get hundreds of hours of gameplay out of it or even thousands if I actually played as much as some others do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> HAHAHAAHAHHAAHAHAA
> 
> LOL


You really don't think DICE is going to have the crashing issues fixed by December?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Premium more than likely. Although that raises another point.. by the time any of that content even comes out, the issues will be fixed. If you bought Premium you wouldn't get your full money's worth right away anyway.


as I said I bought BF4 + prem for £55
How did he end up paying double?


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> as I said I bought BF4 + prem for £55
> How did he end up paying double?


You also said you didn't pay full price.


----------



## IAmDay

Time to play campaign


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> My game is still crashing all the time. It's basically unplayable, I mean I may go a few rounds or a few hours without a crash, then crash 3 times in the same match. Shanghai is absolutely unplayable, I crash every time I try to play that map before I even have a chance to spawn.
> 
> I've tried 331.58's and .65's clean installs, I am even on a fresh install of windows 8.1
> 
> I've ran my gpu's at stock, even underclocked(well I tried framerate target which will underclock my cards to keep the game at only 60fps)
> I've never been so mad with a game release, ever.
> 
> cpu usage~ near 100%
> gpu usage~ near 100% when no vsync or frame rate target
> gpu memory usage usually around 2.4GB (4GB classified cards)
> 
> latest punkbuster, latest dx, latest everything.
> 
> RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE
> 
> No one honestly has any fixes. This is total bs


Well you have certainly done a good share of troubleshooting. Try the core unparking thing? The DX thing? I also have yet to crash on a 32 man server for what it's worth (maybe nothing).

QC on a game like this even in the best development environment and with unlimited budget is time-consuming and daunting enough but as the story goes EA pushed this out the door to beat Ghosts (ooo one week). Which on the one hand cheeses me off but on the other...I'm really glad I'm not still playing BF3 at this time even with all these problems. It will get fixed. Always does.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> I got that sound bug on Golmud Railway where the sound cuts off to being a silent match...


Yeah it also could be the stupid bug where using a silencer on a particular gun (has a Q in it) mutes the whole server. But Railway seems to be particularly bad for audio problems.

And speaking of the stupid campaign ran into a hilarious yet enraging glitch as resulted in me losing the whole aircraft mission I had just completed. I just want the unlocks.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archngamin*
> 
> What guns are you guys choosing while *Assault* or Engineer?


The guns I used for Assault as I progressed and unlocked others, AK12-->M416-->Ace 23. I tried the AEK but its recoil is insane and really hard to manage for those med to far away targets, anything close though is toast. The AK12 is a nice stepping stone gun while the M416 and Ace 23 make downing targets at any range (close / med / med far) easy. The Ace 23 stats are slightly better than the M416 with +5 stability, +20 ROF but the M416 has a faster reload time that comes in handy in those sticky reload situations. Depending on your play style I find that muzzle break / compensator are nicely paired with stubby / potato grips attachments and a laser sight if your in CQC. The muzzle break brings down vertical climb by 25% (compensator reduces muzzle drift by 25% w/ 30% auto fire penalty) but adds a 30% penalty to auto fire whch is why I use a stubby or potato grips because they negate 15% of that auto fire penalty. Watching lvlcap vids help out a lot but going to http://symthic.com/bf4-stats helps out a lot too since you'll be able to mix and match weapons you're interested in and see the stats and graphs that correspond for them.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Well bf3 is or was £55 and the premium was the same price as the base game on origin,

But my main point is when did games become this expensive and when did base games became demos, is like paying £55 for a demo and of you want the full game you pay another £55. So absurd


----------



## Archngamin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> The guns I used for Assault as I progressed and unlocked others, AK12-->M416-->Ace 23. I tried the AEK but its recoil is insane and really hard to manage for those med to far away targets, anything close though is toast. The AK12 is a nice stepping stone gun while the M416 and Ace 23 make downing targets at any range (close / med / med far) easy. The Ace 23 stats are slightly better than the M416 with +5 stability, +20 ROF but the M416 has a faster reload time that comes in handy in those sticky reload situations. Depending on your play style I find that muzzle break / compensator are nicely paired with stubby / potato grips attachments and a laser sight if your in CQC. The muzzle break brings down vertical climb by 25% (compensator reduces muzzle drift by 25% w/ 30% auto fire penalty) but adds a 30% penalty to auto fire whch is why I use a stubby or potato grips because they negate 15% of that auto fire penalty. Watching lvlcap vids help out a lot but going to http://symthic.com/bf4-stats helps out a lot too since you'll be able to mix and match weapons you're interested in and see the stats and graphs that correspond for them.


+rep nice response


----------



## DizzlePro

im now ranked 6th in the world with aek kills

http://bf4stats.com/leaderboards/pc_weapon_aek-971


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> im now ranked 6th in the world with aek kills
> 
> http://bf4stats.com/leaderboards/pc_weapon_aek-971


according to that website for the m249 kills on pc #1 is at 1300, #2 at 745

on battlelog, I have 882 kills with the same wep and I'm not even on the list.


----------



## IAmDay

Unlocked the Straight Pull Bolt on the SRR-61


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Well you have certainly done a good share of troubleshooting. Try the core unparking thing? The DX thing? I also have yet to crash on a 32 man server for what it's worth (maybe nothing).


yeah i did the DX thing, unpark core thing, and made sure my .NET was version 4.5

I also did the user.cfg file thing I found on reddit. Just made it two rounds without a crash, was given a false sense of security, then levelution bridge collapses and crash....


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Well bf3 is or was £55 and the premium was the same price as the base game on origin,
> 
> But my main point is when did games become this expensive and when did base games became demos, is like paying £55 for a demo and of you want the full game you pay another £55. So absurd


this has to be on console. Right? Origin were charging £40 for the base game, which was more than other sources at £28


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Their most valuable resource is time which is something that they have a limited amount of. They can throw as much money and people at the problem but it wouldn't really do anything. If they had delayed the game just a little bit they would have been able to iron out a bunch of the issues without having to scramble to fix things like they are now.
> 
> In this case, I would put the blame on EA because they probably have the final say in that. Even then, though, I'm sure it wasn't an easy decision to make.
> 
> Would I rather DICE have taken a little more time to fix the game before release? Of course. That's not going to stop me from buying their products, though, because it was mistake and something they're paying for even if it's not 100% their fault. They're just as human as we are.


Oh, you know... They could of done a proper beta test... Instead they gave us a teaser...

A proper beta test would entail:

@ least a month of open testing, maybe even 2 months for a game this size... A proper beta test for a game like this would entail the following... A scheduled progression of content, one map @ a time, with certain weps & attachments for each map tested. They would then move on to the next map, with another set of weps & attachments... & so forth.

Instead they chose to only let us test one map, for a limited amount of time... I assume this was done to generate hype and not actually test the game thoroughly. So, they chose to drive the hype engine, instead of doing a proper test & this is the result.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> im now ranked 6th in the world with aek kills
> 
> http://bf4stats.com/leaderboards/pc_weapon_aek-971


I need to ask. What is your play style and set up? Teach me Sensai.


----------



## Techboy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> im now ranked 6th in the world with aek kills
> 
> http://bf4stats.com/leaderboards/pc_weapon_aek-971


Bf4stats leaderboards only show people who've used the site. Like right now it says I'm the 41st best recon player in the world, even though I only have 695k score with it.


----------



## Leftfield2263

Anyone else not really impressed w/ the multiplayer? I feel the maps are really lame. Like Operation Locker has wayyy too many choke points and really? fighting in the snow where you cant even see? Also that one map where you go rooftop to rooftop in china. Dumb. I really enjoy infantry only maps, but theres a fine line separating too wide open and too narrow. Metro on BF3 nailed it on the head. Haven't found a map i can sink my teeth in yet.

Guess I'm having Metro withdrawals..lol


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leftfield2263*
> 
> Anyone else not really impressed w/ the multiplayer? I feel the maps are really lame. Like Operation Locker has wayyy too many choke points and really? fighting in the snow where you cant even see? Also that one map where you go rooftop to rooftop in china. Dumb. I really enjoy infantry only maps, but theres a fine line separating too wide open and too narrow. Metro on BF3 nailed it on the head. Haven't found a map i can sink my teeth in yet.
> 
> Guess I'm having Metro withdrawals..lol


Metro is the most despised map in the BF series what are you talking about.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leftfield2263*
> 
> Anyone else not really impressed w/ the multiplayer? I feel the maps are really lame. Like Operation Locker has wayyy too many choke points and really? fighting in the snow where you cant even see? Also that one map where you go rooftop to rooftop in china. Dumb. I really enjoy infantry only maps, but theres a fine line separating too wide open and too narrow. Metro on BF3 nailed it on the head. Haven't found a map i can sink my teeth in yet.
> 
> Guess I'm having Metro withdrawals..lol


The maps are ok, but its clear that some maps don't gel well with certain game modes.

Concerning Metro, you're in luck, as its one of the maps slated to make its return in a future expansion pack.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> yeah i did the DX thing, unpark core thing, and made sure my .NET was version 4.5
> 
> I also did the user.cfg file thing I found on reddit. Just made it two rounds without a crash, was given a false sense of security, then levelution bridge collapses and crash....


It's nuts that it's just so much plain worse so for some even who have "tried it all".

Try this server? 32 players and also only 400 tickets.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/3ee8da05-9138-45d2-8400-b539ec5829a7/Rum-Coke-Clan-Server/


----------



## Leftfield2263

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Metro is the most despised map in the BF series what are you talking about.


Ok, so you don't like metro. Thats great, but I didn't ask for your opinion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> The maps are ok, but its clear that some maps don't gel well with certain game modes.
> 
> Concerning Metro, you're in luck, as its one of the maps slated to make its return in a future expansion pack.


Yea, kinda bumbed about spending another $15 for some old maps that are being ported (pure profit for EA). I at least hope they fix the dumb frag fests in that level, kuz that got old quick.


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I need to ask. What is your play style and set up? Teach me Sensai.


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/user/XcL-Dizzler/

playstyle? plz clarify

also my Aek loadout is

COYOTE [RDS]
MUZZLE BRAKE
ANGLED GRIP
Tribeam laser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> Bf4stats leaderboards only show people who've used the site. Like right now it says I'm the 41st best recon player in the world, even though I only have 695k score with it.


maybe it updates in intervals & not in realtime


----------



## mphfrom77

Speaking of Metro. I can't seem to play any other game mode besides Obliteration because, well I guess I am enjoying it so much. Most matches are actually really competitive. It kind of reminds me of a giant sprawling Metro B flag battle with vehicles.

Also got my first TV Missile on a Jet today. With everything on Ultra with my gtx 780 I was kind of surprised to see the frames hit 190 when the missile hit the jet. But I am new to pc and stuff. Why would they frames go that high though?

(it's actually the last 15 seconds of the clip) (and that was by far the most boring match / map I have played in Obliteration mode...but I was happy to get some revenge a jet...any jet...I hate jets...lol, I'm just terrible with them and get dominated by them usually)


----------



## Leftfield2263

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mphfrom77*
> 
> Speaking of Metro. I can't seem to play any other game mode besides Obliteration because, well I guess I am enjoying it so much. Most matches are actually really competitive. It kind of reminds me of a giant sprawling Metro B flag battle with vehicles.
> 
> Also got my first TV Missile on a Jet today. With everything on Ultra with my gtx 780 I was kind of surprised to see the frames hit 190 when the missile hit the jet. But I am new to pc and stuff. Why would they frames go that high though?
> 
> (it's actually the last 15 seconds of the clip) (and that was by far the most boring match / map I have played in Obliteration mode...but I was happy to get some revenge a jet...any jet...I hate jets...lol, I'm just terrible with them and get dominated by them usually)


Good to know, as the best part of metro was at Flag B. Ill try it out


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Oh, you know... They could of done a proper beta test... Instead they gave us a teaser...
> 
> A proper beta test would entail:
> 
> @ least a month of open testing, maybe even 2 months for a game this size... A proper beta test for a game like this would entail the following... A scheduled progression of content, one map @ a time, with certain weps & attachments for each map tested. They would then move on to the next map, with another set of weps & attachments... & so forth.
> 
> Instead they chose to only let us test one map, for a limited amount of time... I assume this was done to generate hype and not actually test the game thoroughly. So, they chose to drive the hype engine, instead of doing a proper test & this is the result.


I think you're giving betas a little too much credit. They're often just to test features, get player feedback on said features and catch bugs and glitches. Also, such as in BF4's case, they help to test server stability under load. Changes are made to the game between the beta and final release and the problem here is that DICE had to release the game when it wasn't ready because EA wanted BF4 to beat Ghosts to retail. It really sucks and it's disappointing and one of those times where I do understand and agree with the hate towards EA.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I think you're giving betas a little too much credit. They're often just to test features, get player feedback on said features and catch bugs and glitches. Also, such as in BF4's case, they help to test server stability under load. Changes are made to the game between the beta and final release and the problem here is that DICE had to release the game when it wasn't ready because EA wanted BF4 to beat Ghosts to retail. It really sucks and it's disappointing and one of those times where I do understand and agree with the hate towards EA.


Meh... I have spent ALLOT of time in pre-alphas, alphas, & beta's... What DICE is calling BF4 beta was anything but a beta. Server stability is usually the LAST stage of a beta test. Not the only phase. but yes, since DICE seems to be blaming it on EA's rushing them to launch before COD:G I guess we all better use that excuse too.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Meh... I have spent ALLOT of time in pre-alphas, alphas, & beta's... What DICE is calling BF4 beta was anything but a beta. Server stability is usually the LAST stage of a beta test. Not the only phase. but yes, since DICE seems to be blaming it on EA's rushing them to launch before COD:G I guess we all better use that excuse too.


The open beta was the last stage of testing.. I guess we forgot they had the closed alpha as far back as June?

DICE hasn't placed the blame on EA. EA would be none to happy with DICE placing the blame on them. It was pretty much just one internal QA tester who said that and it was in an off the record message where they specifically asked the person not to leak the message, although the person did anyway. DICE may be a big company but they're still at the mercy of EA and saying stuff like that could probably lose someone their job.


----------



## james8

unparking my cores helped a lot. thank you to whoever brought that up


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> That's because he stepped out of his comfort zone of small infantry maps/modes and into real battlefield.


Please, what comfort zone? the majority of BF players don't even do the objective. I left because my jet teammate was just flying site seeing instead of getting dubbed off my tail. That's what he's suppose to do considering my warthog is slow compared to his fast jet. Nor did my team ever take out the AA instead they wanted to just sail around in boats instead of taking it out or even getting the points.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> im now ranked 6th in the world with aek kills
> 
> http://bf4stats.com/leaderboards/pc_weapon_aek-971


Nice dude! I tried checking my stats on there but mines shows up as all zeros?

Anyone know why my accuracy is 14%? I checked my weapon stats and all are in the range of 20-100% accuracy except for around 2-4 I believe? Doesn't seem to average out. Does chopper miniguns, jet guns, and tank guns count towards accuracy?


----------



## Tippy

Well this was inevitable from AngryJoe. But I'm glad to see another big-name youtuber hammering-down on this (he represents the silent anger we feel inside!), hopefully it will speed up the response....or at least help future game releases go smoother. Maybe.






I didn't know that EA was limiting server hosting like that, interesting.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> Well it was inevitable. But I'm actually to see another big-name youtuber hammering-down on this (even though he's notorious for getting angry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), hopefully it will speed up the response...even if it's just another drop in the ocean.


......and that is why I haven't even bothered installing it yet.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> silent, but violent:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/400033977951956672/177435049/
> 
> Moto and I went head to head


Wow, that's crazy.=p


----------



## Clawbog

Damn that is so true. I'm very disappointed.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> Well this was inevitable from AngryJoe. But I'm glad to see another big-name youtuber hammering-down on this (he represents the silent anger we feel inside!), hopefully it will speed up the response....or at least help future game releases go smoother. Maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know that EA was limiting server hosting like that, interesting.


Hopefully he does a video on COD: Ghosts because IW needs to be ripped apart for their launch too.


----------



## amd655

Dat rage..... well deserved!


----------



## mphfrom77

Funny, I just ended my night on Shanghai after it crashed. Been overclocking my card today, but I'm pretty sure it was not my card. But I'm new to pc to so idk. Lol


----------



## CannedBullets

Does anyone else notice that recoil is more noticeable with the 4x scope than the 3.4x scopes? I noticed that when I unlocked the ACOG for my G36C today.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Does anyone else notice that recoil is more noticeable with the 4x scope than the 3.4x scopes? I noticed that when I unlocked the ACOG for my G36C today.


More zoom, more visual recoil. Always been like this.


----------



## Tatakai All

The more I play bf4 the more the gunplay feels like cod. I'm not talking about the gun mechanics like recoil and attachments and their effects on each gun, I'm talking about the hit registry. The amount of hit markers I'm getting feels like cod, also getting shot around corners and through cover feels like cod too. Between crashes and pumping 6 shoots into a guy a meter and a half away with an AR only to get killed with 2 shots from a pistol is really getting old fast. As much as I tell myself to become one of those camping bunny snipers I just can't.


----------



## calibrah

I really love this game but this is so true. Screw EA.


----------



## fatmario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calibrah*
> 
> I really love this game but this is so true. Screw EA.


ea and dice need to see this video. seriously though i never played so unstable game in my life.


----------



## DoomDash

Mine crashes like Joe's too.


----------



## Tippy

I love how at 7:09 he BLOWS UP into another rant about how he saved up for a 780 (don't think he knows much about hardware though, which is fine) and now all this stuff is happening.

Oh wait, I did that too


----------



## 98uk

First round... bang... BSOD.

Rolled back to stock and all is good. This game is a killer it seems.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> I love how at 7:09 he BLOWS UP into another rant about how he saved up for a 780 (don't think he knows much about hardware though, which is fine) and now all this stuff is happening.
> 
> Oh wait, I did that too


As did I.....


----------



## BritishBob

This is where I am spending my time, in-between crashes. It's a 48 man HC server on all the really, really small maps. It's insane. It's a real change of pace.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/f55249c8-3090-47c2-a758-48df23feac55/Hard-Core-FISTing-TDM-Dom-No-Rules-ArmoredFIST-net/


----------



## Kuivamaa

I don't know what their schedule is over ther at EA but they should have come with an emergency patch long time ago, to at least ameliorate the issue. It's ther biggest franchise outside sports titles and they launch it absolutely broken.


----------



## MerkageTurk

This game just feels like crysis and the mechanics look awful

Battlefield 3 sprint felt more soldier instead of a mechanic suit in bf4 it's like running in a nano suit with maximum power.

Bf3 never crashed on me, snipers feel much better in bf3, bf4 sniper trail how lame it's like going into the future lol

Bf mechanics was better and gave me the wow factor


----------



## XKaan

Back to guns...

I was using the AEK 971 last night and WOW, that gun is hard to handle compared to others but at close\medium range it is an absolute killer!! The firing rate is pure insanity and fun to use!

I played with some mates last night and we had good luck with crashes. We played domination, 500 ticket games. We all went 5 or 6 rounds without issue. For me at least, it seems the crashes are primarily on 64 man Conquest Large games...


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Back to guns...
> 
> I was using the AEK 971 last night and WOW, that gun is hard to handle compared to others but at close\medium range it is an absolute killer!! The firing rate is pure insanity and fun to use!
> 
> I played with some mates last night and we had good luck with crashes. We played domination, 500 ticket games. We all went 5 or 6 rounds without issue. For me at least, it seems the crashes are primarily on 64 man Conquest Large games...


Big AEK fan as well. The fire rate is insane. Yes, long range you need to burst fire, but close to mid range it does rip open enemies. Once I get the battlepack for it, i'll return to conquest mode (where BF actually is).









BTW: whats your set up for the gun?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Back to guns...
> 
> I was using the AEK 971 last night and WOW, that gun is hard to handle compared to others but at close\medium range it is an absolute killer!! The firing rate is pure insanity and fun to use!
> 
> I played with some mates last night and we had good luck with crashes. We played domination, 500 ticket games. We all went 5 or 6 rounds without issue. For me at least, it seems the crashes are primarily on 64 man Conquest Large games...


I've been raping with the AEK-971 as well.

Actually finding it pretty easy to handle.



Currently have 561 kills with it. Loving it!


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I've been raping with the AEK-971 as well.
> 
> Actually finding it pretty easy to handle.
> 
> 
> 
> Currently have 561 kills with it. Loving it!


The gun is less stable than the M16, but I actually like the recoil. It just feels more beastly.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> The gun is less stable than the M16, but I actually like the recoil. It just feels more beastly.


I'm gonna upload a video of AEK gameplay. I just love that gun too much.

Tried out the Famas last night with a RDS. Small clips with high RoF make it terrible.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calibrah*
> 
> I really love this game but this is so true. Screw EA.


This guy needs some serious meds. He needs to realize that it's just a game. I get the frustration, I get those random shutdowns, bending bullets, crappy hit detection. I get it, but raging about it only makes you look like a complete mental case.

In fact here is a fix slated.
http://bf4central.com/2013/11/dice-battlefield-4-netcode-top-priority/


----------



## redalert

I had 2 weird bugs last night. You know when you die and it shows who were killed and what class, I respawn then about 5 seconds later the death screen info shows back up while I'm still alive must of happend 4-5 times.

I'm on parcel storm playing tdm I kill a guy run in a building 3 guys are there shoot one guy nothing pull my pistol out nothing take my knife out nothing happens. I'm standing right in front of enemy soldiers while there shooting and nothing happens. I'm not sure if I lagged out or something I did finally die.

I have played conquest tdm and domination so far and tdm and domination at times will feel really sluggish/slow response compared to conquest. Not sure if it's just me imagining things or my connection or just the bugs in the game currently.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> This guy needs some serious meds. He needs to realize that it's just a game. I get the frustration, I get those random shutdowns, bending bullets, crappy hit detection. I get it, but raging about it only makes you look like a complete mental case.
> 
> In fact here is a fix slated.
> http://bf4central.com/2013/11/dice-battlefield-4-netcode-top-priority/


his name is "Angry Joe" so the angry comes with the territory, at least he is speaking his mind and not just catering to EA/Dice.

it is pretty bad they released it in such a state, imo his rage is justified


----------



## Aparition

I just unlocked the M40A5 sniper. Anyone find it different hitting people than with the CS-LR4?
I seemed to miss a lot more with the M40A5 doing the same kind of play.


----------



## IAmDay

16 kills in the RHIB boat. The mini gun is so OP. Got called a hacker


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> his name is "Angry Joe" so the angry comes with the territory, at least he is speaking his mind and not just catering to EA/Dice.
> 
> it is pretty bad they released it in such a state, imo his rage is justified


And? With a name like "Angry Joe", I really don't think his rage is justified at all when he cant calm down, stop cussing, and conduct his issues in a more professional way.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I just unlocked the M40A5 sniper. Anyone find it different hitting people than with the CS-LR4?
> I seemed to miss a lot more with the M40A5 doing the same kind of play.


I had that feeling in BF3 tbh - the M40 felt different. You just need to get used to its "accuracy"


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> And? With a name like "Angry Joe", I really don't think his rage is justified at all when he cant calm down, stop cussing, and conduct his issues in a more professional way.


That's his thing, you know, like KISS and their makeup, it's his gimmick, his spiel.

So when is "rage" synonymous with being calm?


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 1% accuracy LMAO.


Because vehicle accuracy now counts too, in BF3 it didn't.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> This guy needs some serious meds. He needs to realize that it's just a game. I get the frustration, I get those random shutdowns, bending bullets, crappy hit detection. I get it, but raging about it only makes you look like a complete mental case.
> 
> In fact here is a fix slated.
> http://bf4central.com/2013/11/dice-battlefield-4-netcode-top-priority/


hahahahha
BF actually commented on his video











hahahhaa
His point on GPU purchases is BANG ON.
People buy PC's to play BF4 (people on here bought PC's and even before the game was released people on OCN were thinking "Is my PC good enough?" or "what do you think of this build for this game"?) - and then they are confronted with all of these problems.

I'm with Joe in that respect. It's about time they get their act together. Not the first time, nor will it be the last from EA - but they have to learn their lesson.


----------



## sinnedone

lol

I feel the "Angry Joe" guy.

He speaks the truth in that the game was rushed out the door to get better sales and not about customer experience. Gone are the days of the fully tested games on launch.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> hahahahha
> BF actually commented on his video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahhaa
> His point on GPU purchases is BANG ON.
> People buy PC's to play BF4 (people on here bought PC's and even before the game was released people on OCN were thinking "Is my PC good enough?" or "what do you think of this build for this game"?) - and then they are confronted with all of these problems.
> 
> I'm with Joe in that respect. It's about time they get their act together. Not the first time, nor will it be the last from EA - but they have to learn their lesson.


No wonder BF commented on his vid. He has over 1 million subscribers. The more public these issues get, the more pressure on EA to fix them. Thats a good thing.


----------



## Modus

I had a few good games a few days ago. Maps are OK, better than most in BF3 but 64 players is just madness on any of em. two-three shot kill and recons running around with DMRs. Fave maps so far are Locker, Shanghai,paracel storm and rogue transmission with 32-48 players.

Still disappointing I spent the $120 (and upgraded GPU but that was worth it for other games) for a game that still isn't working properly after almost two weeks.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> No wonder BF commented on his vid. He has over 1 million subscribers. The more public these issues get, the more pressure on EA to fix them. Thats a good thing.


absolutely agreed. Bad press for BF basically.
They know they've screwed up, big time. It not only has deterred veterans (like myself giving a nice break to the game when it got released - me not even touching it as a result) and has put off potential buyers.
They wanted to release it before COD and did so, at the expense of losing a lot of reputation. In my opinion, they've done a horrible job. The more I think about BF4 the more problems I can think about the game itself.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> lol
> 
> I feel the "Angry Joe" guy.
> 
> He speaks the truth in that the game was rushed out the door to get better sales and not about customer experience. Gone are the days of the fully tested games on launch.











This is a huge misconception.
Those days of a great game out of the box were back in DX8 early DX9 era when games were only 600 MB on 2 CD's (not dvd's).
Games are now 25 GB or more. Multiplayer was a unique feature of some games, that was extremely limited.
Even then they had to patch the game numerous times, the difference was that they were patching very simple games.

I half believe that EA rushed BF4 out the door to compete with COD launch, it does makes sense.
But I find the expectation of a total working product at launch funny with today's games.


----------



## keikei

Whats everyones experience on large conquest maps? I've been only playing TDM 64 player maps. A few crashes, maybe 20 percent of the time.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Whats everyones experience on large conquest maps? I've been only playing TDM 64 player maps. A few crashes, maybe 20 percent of the time.


I ONLY play on 64p CQ/Rush.
I would say at release it was 80% of the time I got crashes, now it is 20-10% of the time.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I just unlocked the M40A5 sniper. Anyone find it different hitting people than with the CS-LR4?
> I seemed to miss a lot more with the M40A5 doing the same kind of play.


The M40 has the slowest bullet speed. So lead more when aiming and you should do fine.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I ONLY play on 64p CQ/Rush.
> I would say at release it was 80% of the time I got crashes, now it is 20-10% of the time.


Cool. Hopeful to get in some rounds tonight. Have you tried 'Obliteration'? Its pretty fun. Everyone basically rushes to the bomb, it gets intense!


----------



## The-racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Cool. Hopeful to get in some rounds tonight. Have you tried 'Obliteration'? Its pretty fun. Everyone basically rushes to the bomb, it gets intense!


Indeed!
Man , matches of 120 minutes or more are insane!
I love obliteration!
Especially when 2 or 3 squads team up and really plays the objective









Those moments , make me forget the crashes


----------



## Aparition

Those still getting crashes what are your crash messages?

I completely fixed all my crashing by going into the BF4.exe - security - user > then setting Full Control in permissions.
Default I, even as an admin account, did not have all permissions available.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Cool. Hopeful to get in some rounds tonight. Have you tried 'Obliteration'? Its pretty fun. Everyone basically rushes to the bomb, it gets intense!


yup I love obliteration - but the problem I find is the HUD.
TOO many big icons on my screen - half the time I can't kill the guy holding the bomb with my sniper as I have no idea where I'm shooting...
They should have listened to Jack Frags in that respect -reduce the icon size of things on the screen. Due to that, and some bad experiences with bad teams - I haven't been playing much obliteration.
I might just resort in playing Parcel Storm 24/7 now - I love that map.
That's classic BF for me - none of this operation xp grinder crap.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Those still getting crashes what are your crash messages?
> 
> I completely fixed all my crashing by going into the BF4.exe - security - user > then setting Full Control in permissions.
> Default I, even as an admin account, did not have all permissions available.


Mine are exe stopped or server disconnects.

are you talking about this?
I just enabled full control to "totallydubbed" - but admin had full control and td is admin (and the only user on the PC):


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Those still getting crashes what are your crash messages?
> 
> I completely fixed all my crashing by going into the BF4.exe - security - user > then setting Full Control in permissions.
> Default I, even as an admin account, did not have all permissions available.


I still get mcsrv110.dll error, been running as admin since release








Ive updated and reinstalled everything, pb, Microsoft distributables, win7 updates,direct x.


----------



## Aparition

Yes ^.

Mine was the same way. System Admin had full control, but my User account, despite being assigned as admin, was not given full control.
Once I set my user for full control all my crashing stopped.

I only received the mcsrv110.dll when I tried running in x86 mode. I got the c0000005 error in x64.

Once I set permissions I stopped crashing with the c000005 error.

I still got the error when I "Run as Administrator". Not until I manually set full control did my error stop.


----------



## hotwheels1997

They have to fix the leveling up system.You don't get your ribbons points towards your XP for the next level,it's very annoying.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Yes ^.
> 
> Mine was the same way. System Admin had full control, but my User account, despite being assigned as admin, was not given full control.
> Once I set my user for full control all my crashing stopped.
> 
> I only received the mcsrv110.dll when I tried running in x86 mode. I got the c0000005 error in x64.
> 
> Once I set permissions I stopped crashing with the c000005 error.
> 
> I still got the error when I "Run as Administrator". Not until I manually set full control did my error stop.


Cheers I'll give it a whirl see if anything changes.


----------



## stryfetew

Not sure what the rules are here for this but I've setup a 64 player server for anyone interested in joining shoot me a PM. It's 64 player Conquest.. My experience thus far has been OK seeing as I've been playing on an old q6600 and a 6850 radeon card. My new R9 280x should be here today though to finish up my current build though!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Whats everyones experience on large conquest maps? I've been only playing TDM 64 player maps. A few crashes, maybe 20 percent of the time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I ONLY play on 64p CQ/Rush.
> I would say at release it was 80% of the time I got crashes, now it is 20-10% of the time.


Most of the sound issues are from the gunship being overhead. And you don't experience that in other modes. Crashing as Mr.Dubbed has pointed out happens less often now. I have a weird sound issue with Mumble were the sound goes crazy loud out of control for 10-30 seconds periodically for no reason. Not pleasant. Message in BL states scheduled maintenance Nov 13. So expect some more fixes and new bugs.
Quote:


> BATTLEFIELD 4 MULTIPLAYER WILL BE UNAVAILABLE DUE TO MAINTENANCE ON NOV 13, STARTING 9AM UTC / 1AM PST. MAINTENANCE WILL LAST FOR 3 HOURS.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Most of the sound issues are from the gunship being overhead. And you don't experience that in other modes. Crashing as Mr.Dubbed has pointed out happens less often now. I have a weird sound issue with Mumble were the sound goes crazy loud out of control for 10-30 seconds periodically for no reason. Not pleasant. Message in BL states scheduled maintenance Nov 13. So expect some more fixes and new bugs.


Indeed I noticed it on "gunship" enbaled maps.
With that said Lancang Dam & Golmud Railway have it the worst. I have no idea why - but those two maps, no matter if there is a gunship overhead or not - sound always goes.

As for it being down at 9am - perfect I'll probably be asleep then


----------



## dealio

i was able to get the sound back by going to the audio settings.. switching from surround to stereo "fixes" it until it cuts out again


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Yes ^.
> 
> Mine was the same way. System Admin had full control, but my User account, despite being assigned as admin, was not given full control.
> Once I set my user for full control all my crashing stopped.
> 
> I only received the mcsrv110.dll when I tried running in x86 mode. I got the c0000005 error in x64.
> 
> Once I set permissions I stopped crashing with the c000005 error.
> 
> I still got the error when I "Run as Administrator". Not until I manually set full control did my error stop.


95% of times it is bf4.exe failing,I have had 3 dx errors and a pair of bsod.I am gonna try your suggestion,I somehow lacked permissions as well.

Edit. Crashes just like before.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> his name is "Angry Joe" so the angry comes with the territory, at least he is speaking his mind and not just catering to EA/Dice.
> 
> it is pretty bad they released it in such a state, imo his rage is justified


It makes it a lot harder to take him seriously, though. I enjoy his angry reviews but on any real topics he just comes off as someone throwing a tantrum and it's a bit silly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> No wonder BF commented on his vid. He has over 1 million subscribers. The more public these issues get, the more pressure on EA to fix them. Thats a good thing.


As if DICE isn't already under enough pressure to fix them? The issues are already public. Many different video game news sites (which have a lot more credibility than Angry Joe) have covered it. His raging along with the raging of the countless gamers isn't going to get them to fix the game any faster.


----------



## dealio

angry joe's angrymode is his gimmick/shtick so it's not to be taken 100% seriously. thought it was obvious.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> angry joe's angrymode is his gimmick/shtick so it's not to be taken 100% seriously. thought it was obvious.


exactly


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> angry joe's angrymode is his gimmick/shtick so it's not to be taken 100% seriously. thought it was obvious.


I know right, go through all his vidoes, mostly RAGEING lol.. Maybe he should change his name to RageJoe? lol.. It's good EA/Origin took notice. I didn't mind logging in Origin and reporting the problem with BF4 issues. The more the marrier.. Got me a 15% discount out of it to.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Below,2xMSAA,all ultra preset.


Below,4xMSAA,all ultra preset.


10FPS extra for the same quality...I'll take that ,please


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Below,2xMSAA,all ultra preset.
> 
> 
> Below,4xMSAA,all ultra preset.
> 
> 
> 10FPS extra for the same quality...I'll take that ,please


Looks a little different to me.
Top print screen is a little washed out vs the bottom one having better black colours and contours.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> angry joe's angrymode is his gimmick/shtick so it's not to be taken 100% seriously. thought it was obvious.


His rants do come off as things that he wants to be taken seriously and that's why people do take it seriously. They're not really like his reviews. He doesn't really edit them and does them on a webcam to make them feel more personal. He's pandering to how people feel about the game currently.

*edit* An update from the Battlelog forum.
Quote:


> UPDATE #8 (Nov 12):
> Client patch (PC)
> The PC client patch for Battlefield 4 will go live in the near future and fixes a number of different issues you have helped us to identify, including a number of the most common crashes and freezes. We will get back to you with a full fix list and a specific date for this update soon.


Source


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Looks a little different to me.
> Top print screen is a little washed out vs the bottom one having better black colours and contours.


They look reversed of your description. Top looks better to me imo.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Below,2xMSAA,all ultra preset.
> 
> 
> Below,4xMSAA,all ultra preset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10FPS extra for the same quality...I'll take that ,please


Try more building shots (any with straight lines). The difference maybe more apparent, but yes, if you're running through the woods. Not much difference I can see.


----------



## keikei

Battlefield 4 R8 Patch - First Nerf,what changed and the major issues still plaguing BF4


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Hopefully he does a video on COD: Ghosts because IW needs to be ripped apart for their launch too.


Does anyone really expect any better?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> The more I play bf4 the more the gunplay feels like cod. I'm not talking about the gun mechanics like recoil and attachments and their effects on each gun, I'm talking about the hit registry. The amount of hit markers I'm getting feels like cod, also getting shot around corners and through cover feels like cod too. Between crashes and pumping 6 shoots into a guy a meter and a half away with an AR only to get killed with 2 shots from a pistol is really getting old fast. As much as I tell myself to become one of those camping bunny snipers I just can't.


I wouldn't know. Overall I like the mechanics ok and can you imaging how people would be howling if it "felt" just like BF3?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a huge misconception.
> Those days of a great game out of the box were back in DX8 early DX9 era when games were only 600 MB on 2 CD's (not dvd's).
> Games are now 25 GB or more. Multiplayer was a unique feature of some games, that was extremely limited.
> Even then they had to patch the game numerous times, the difference was that they were patching very simple games.
> 
> I half believe that EA rushed BF4 out the door to compete with COD launch, it does makes sense.
> But I find the expectation of a total working product at launch funny with today's games.


Agreed. This is quite an ambitious game too. And as the apparent DICE QC guy said "say we can test for 300,000 hours with various combos of gear etc (not to mention how stuff is constantly changed and added...like what killed original Duke Nukem Forever) then 5,000,000 people buy the game and play for one hour" That's 5M hours of testing right there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I ONLY play on 64p CQ/Rush.
> I would say at release it was 80% of the time I got crashes, now it is 20-10% of the time.


Well I prefer larger too-I'm no peasant-but 32 man ones are less taxed and more stable it seems. Though I did finally crahs on one last night after awhile. Was the sound loop though; possibly at least partially something on my end too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Below,2xMSAA,all ultra preset.
> 
> 10FPS extra for the same quality...I'll take that ,please


Yeah no a whole lot of visual diff between 2 and 4 unlike BF3 but I also did not notice as much FPS hit which made more sense.


----------



## exyia

I find an even less of a difference in both performance and visuals with Post AA

also can anyone post the patch notes for those stuck at work? (as in every site that lists them is blocked)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Battlefield 4 R8 Patch - First Nerf,what changed and the major issues still plaguing BF4


lmao!
DICE's priorities:
Sort out empty dogtags > sound glitches
Well done dice, here have a medal for sucking so hard at fixing issues which are more important than others /sarcasm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> I find an even less of a difference in both performance and visuals with Post AA
> 
> also can anyone post the patch notes for those stuck at work? (as in every site that lists them is blocked)


here we go:

R8 Update Notes:
*Fixed a number of dog tags that were showing up as blank in-game.
*Lowered the damage caused by Mobile AA Active Radar missiles to aircraft. The previous damage was incorrectly set too high.
*Improved server crash reporting and performance tracking on all platforms. This should further help us identify and fix server crashes going forward.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> I find an even less of a difference in both performance and visuals with Post AA
> 
> also can anyone post the patch notes for those stuck at work? (as in every site that lists them is blocked)


Post blows. That's not news.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Running it with 4xMSAA gives me 60-65fps and drops to 55-56fps from time to time.Running 2xMSAA,it gives me lowest of 65-70fps,much better.It just feels better because i know i'm not very close to under my 60hz.During a fast paced shooter as BF4,i doubt you'll see the difference while playing.It's hard to notice it on a screen. Dawnbreaker,2xMSAA vs 4xMSAA:
Below,2xMSAA

Below,4xMSAA

Almost none difference.I decided to keep it @ 4xMSAA for the time being though,I only drop below 60fps in hectic moments and that's only 5% of the game.
@totallydubbed: what's the lowest frames with your 680? Do you keep 60FPS all the time + on what clocks?


----------



## stryfetew

I think they were basically saying we aren't sure what's wrong with the server crashes so let's put some new stuff on here to find out what the problem is.


----------



## apav

Guys I'm having a major issue and I can't find anyone who has the same problem, let alone a soluition. It was like this in the beta, and it still is the very same today. I can't go fullscreen. If I try, my screen turns black and I can see my mouse flashing (appearing and disappearing real quickly). If I open the origin relay it does the same thing, it flashes on and off quickly. I can go windowed mode, but the window takes up a small square in the top left corner of my screen, and the game looks fuzzy and gross, and I can't move it. Alt+entering only makes the black screen come back on. If I try to go fullscreen windowed, it takes up the entire screen, but it's zoomed so far in I can only see part of the game. Literally, it's like the game took a portion of the screen, and put it under a microscope. All 3 window modes are unplayable. I haven't been able to play a game once









Before anyone asks, yes I have the latest drivers. My PC is pretty high end too! Don't understand how this is only happening to me. I thought it had to do something with my QNIX and 120hz, but I patched the drivers again, put it in 60hz, ect.. and nothing changed.

I'm literally at a loss as to what this could be. Any ideas beyond the usual? It tried it all.

Thanks!


----------



## theturbofd

me and johnny5fodder wrecking with little bird


----------



## Exostenza

Is there a group or something I can join to play with my fellow OCN'ers? BF3 was such a hard flop that most of my buddies decided to skip BF4 for now. I don't blame them at all, but now I have only a couple friends to play with.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> Guys I'm having a major issue and I can't find anyone who has the same problem, let alone a soluition. It was like this in the beta, and it still is the very same today. I can't go fullscreen. If I try, my screen turns black and I can see my mouse flashing (appearing and disappearing real quickly). If I open the origin relay it does the same thing, it flashes on and off quickly. I can go windowed mode, but the window takes up a small square in the top left corner of my screen, and the game looks fuzzy and gross, and I can't move it. Alt+entering only makes the black screen come back on. If I try to go fullscreen windowed, it takes up the entire screen, but it's zoomed so far in I can only see part of the game. Literally, it's like the game took a portion of the screen, and put it under a microscope. All 3 window modes are unplayable. I haven't been able to play a game once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before anyone asks, yes I have the latest drivers. My PC is pretty high end too! Don't understand how this is only happening to me. I thought it had to do something with my QNIX and 120hz, but I patched the drivers again, put it in 60hz, ect.. and nothing changed.
> 
> I'm literally at a loss as to what this could be. Any ideas beyond the usual? It tried it all.
> 
> Thanks!


Can you play fullscreen on other games?


----------



## Robilar

In the game if you go into options while playing, check off the box enabling full screen. I had the same issue.


----------



## ihatelolcats

not sure whats so ambitious about this game. ive been hearing that a lot as an excuse for the problems. the 3d water is the only thing that seems different from other games and i doubt that is causing the issues people have


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> Is there a group or something I can join to play with my fellow OCN'ers? BF3 was such a hard flop that most of my buddies decided to skip BF4 for now. I don't blame them at all, but now I have only a couple friends to play with.


Send me a friend request on BF4. I'm also always looking for fellow OCN'rs to play with.

My callsign in BF4 is RobilarFrost.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Running it with 4xMSAA gives me 60-65fps and drops to 55-56fps from time to time.Running 2xMSAA,it gives me lowest of 65-70fps,much better.It just feels better because i know i'm not very close to under my 60hz.During a fast paced shooter as BF4,i doubt you'll see the difference while playing.It's hard to notice it on a screen. Dawnbreaker,2xMSAA vs 4xMSAA:
> Below,2xMSAA
> 
> Below,4xMSAA
> 
> Almost none difference.I decided to keep it @ 4xMSAA for the time being though,I only drop below 60fps in hectic moments and that's only 5% of the game.
> @totallydubbed: what's the lowest frames with your 680? Do you keep 60FPS all the time + on what clocks?


Yup I agree very small differences.
I'll try it myself see what I think of it peronsally.

As for FPS' - all my benches can be found here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1433904/comparison-of-windows-7-vs-windows-8-8-1-ht-enabled-vs-disabled-on-battlefield-4

Avg is 60-70FPS
Stock clocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> me and johnny5fodder wrecking with little bird


Lucky I wasn't in the opposing team then hey Turbo







?
(I have gameplay coming up of my win7 vs win8 + HT on vs off -> and I have gameplay of you getting shot down and moto being almost c4'ed hehe







)


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yup I agree very small differences.
> I'll try it myself see what I think of it peronsally.
> 
> As for FPS' - all my benches can be found here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1433904/comparison-of-windows-7-vs-windows-8-8-1-ht-enabled-vs-disabled-on-battlefield-4
> 
> Avg is 60-70FPS
> Stock clocks.
> Lucky I wasn't in the opposing team then hey Turbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> (I have gameplay coming up of my win7 vs win8 + HT on vs off -> and I have gameplay of you getting shot down and moto being almost c4'ed hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


\

Dude i was hoping my teammate would get you off me since he had the faster jet lol


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryfetew*
> 
> I think they were basically saying we aren't sure what's wrong with the server crashes so let's put some new stuff on here to find out what the problem is.


No, they've done a lot to fix the server crashes. A lot of the crashes and issues people are experiencing currently are client-side which will only be fixed with a client-side patch that is coming soon.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> \
> 
> Dude i was hoping my teammate would get you off me since he had the faster jet lol


...but then you rage quit and joined a domination game!
Moto and I absolutely teared it up in the servers we were together for the rest of the time we were on.


----------



## .theMetal

Is there an official [OCN] name prefix or anything like that? I would sport it.

Also my name in the game is TheMetal7 -add me as friend if you desire.

A username sharing/friending fest would be good, I would rather jump in with some of you dudes than others. Maybe a separate thread or a spreadsheet in the OP of this thread?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> not sure whats so ambitious about this game. ive been hearing that a lot as an excuse for the problems. the 3d water is the only thing that seems different from other games and i doubt that is causing the issues people have


The very fact it's 25GB isn't a indication? BF3 is like 34GB with all 5 expansions. They have really added a lot over BF3 and earlier games. Regardless, such is not an _excuse_ for being so damn crashy at present but the fact does remain...


----------



## stryfetew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> Is there a group or something I can join to play with my fellow OCN'ers? BF3 was such a hard flop that most of my buddies decided to skip BF4 for now. I don't blame them at all, but now I have only a couple friends to play with.


I got a server everyone is welcome to play on, but like I stated in my previous post I'm not sure they would allow me to post the information of the server.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ...but then you rage quit and joined a domination game!
> Moto and I absolutely teared it up in the servers we were together for the rest of the time we were on.


Nice!


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Can you play fullscreen on other games?


Of course, I'm fine in other games, even in BF3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> In the game if you go into options while playing, check off the box enabling full screen. I had the same issue.


I'm glad to hear that you did and solved it, but frankly I don't know what you're talking about. What box? There's only lines you can change the settings via arrows, no boxes to check in the graphics menu.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> not sure whats so ambitious about this game. ive been hearing that a lot as an excuse for the problems. the 3d water is the only thing that seems different from other games and i doubt that is causing the issues people have


Levolution and such.

Let's face the truth BF4 is very complex compared to other game. What other game allows you to be on foot to be in a jet to being a commander and then have destructible buildings, ground (craters), connecting tablets/phones and uses a web-based server browser/stats tracker?

I didn't think so.


----------



## richuwo11

Most of my crashing issues were fixed with the server patch last week. I would crash maybe once in 4-5 hrs of playing. Until last night I was playing on a server for at least 2-3 hrs with no problems. Near the end of the night we were playing the Shanghai map and Obliteration game type. I could not stop crashing. I would rejoin the server, then after a few minutes another crash. It happened at least 6-7 times and then I just gave up. So annoying!

The crash was a lockup, white screen and sound loop.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> The very fact it's 25GB isn't a indication? BF3 is like 34GB with all 5 expansions. They have really added a lot over BF3 and earlier games. Regardless, such is not an _excuse_ for being so damn crashy at present but the fact does remain...


I don't recall anyone at DICE saying that's the reason for the crashing, though.

I think that's more the explanation of one the reasons why BF3/4 netcode is a bit iffy. Not so much that game is so ambitious but more because of how much stuff is going on during a match.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> Levolution and such.
> Let's face the truth BF4 is very complex compared to other game. What other game allows you to be on foot to be in a jet to being a commander and then have destructible buildings, ground (craters), connecting tablets/phones and uses a web-based server browser/stats tracker?
> I didn't think so.


Networked water is a pretty huge thing as well. There is quite a lot more going on in a match of BF4 compared to BF3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> Of course, I'm fine in other games, even in BF3.
> I'm glad to hear that you did and solved it, but frankly I don't know what you're talking about. What box? There's only lines you can change the settings via arrows, no boxes to check in the graphics menu.


There's no box but it is the third option down on the left side in the video options or it is for me at least.


----------



## coolhandluke41

one of the clan members posted this today ..I'm pretty sure some of you can relate to this


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> one of the clan members posted this today ..I'm pretty sure some of you can relate to this


If you got this off of the Misc, I got it from here


----------



## moocowman

I just discovered the barrel launcher in the test range..

I am way too easily amused. xD


----------



## hotwheels1997

I was playing Golmud Railway and my PC hardlocked with grey screen on stripes.Not sure if OC or game. - have ran unigine heaven and heaven benchmark many times,over 20-30hours in games done on lower settings OC.I increased the voltage a bit even as a precaution.
Got a rpg to little bird,rpg to transport heli and rpg to jet!!! Unfortunately for me,would of been a beast clip ,the guy jumped out in the last milisecond.Very pissed right now. And that skill system is very broken - I did 15-10 but very teamwork orientated and got -20.
I'm getting very impatient with this game.A lot of "stopped working" and that hard lock 1 minute ago.Will do a loop on Heaven Benchmark 4.0 now to test the OC but i think it's not the fault.
I officially have my favourite gun - AKU-12 is my favourite so far .That accuracy is crazy but it lacks a lot in CQ,that's why I still think the ACE-23 is the king.Did a video on it today,here's a link for it if you want to check it out.Still trying to get a good subscriber base...


----------



## coolhandluke41

this reminds me of BF3 when it came out ,I think all the crashes are caused by memory leak ,for example if you playing on half empty server you will be just fine but if the server is loaded 62+ for sometime it's bound to happen same goes for the user ...quick fix try to restart your PC before you join the game


----------



## Totally Dubbed

*Comparison of Windows 7 vs Windows 8.1 & Hyper Threading benches on Battlefield 4:*


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I was playing Golmud Railway and my PC hardlocked with grey screen on stripes.Not sure if OC or game. - have ran unigine heaven and heaven benchmark many times,over 20-30hours in games done on lower settings OC.I increased the voltage a bit even as a precaution.
> Got a rpg to little bird,rpg to transport heli and rpg to jet!!! Unfortunately for me,would of been a beast clip ,the guy jumped out in the last milisecond.Very pissed right now. And that skill system is very broken - I did 15-10 but very teamwork orientated and got -20.
> I'm getting very impatient with this game.A lot of "stopped working" and that hard lock 1 minute ago.Will do a loop on Heaven Benchmark 4.0 now to test the OC but i think it's not the fault.
> I officially have my favourite gun - AKU-12 is my favourite so far .That accuracy is crazy but it lacks a lot in CQ,that's why I still think the ACE-23 is the king.Did a video on it today,here's a link for it if you want to check it out.Still trying to get a good subscriber base...


So the *M16A3* didn't go away. DICE just changed the name and make you work hard to unlock it. Great find! If i could REP more than once I would.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> So the *M16A3* didn't go away. DICE just changed the name and make you work hard to unlock it. Great find! If i could REP more than once I would.


Looks like the Ace23 is even more OP than the M16 lol.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Looks like the Ace23 is even more OP than the M16 lol.


Yeah, if word gets out, DICE will nerf it...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> I was playing Golmud Railway and my PC hardlocked with grey screen on stripes.Not sure if OC or game. - have ran unigine heaven and heaven benchmark many times,over 20-30hours in games done on lower settings OC.I increased the voltage a bit even as a precaution.
> Got a rpg to little bird,rpg to transport heli and rpg to jet!!! Unfortunately for me,would of been a beast clip ,the guy jumped out in the last milisecond.Very pissed right now. And that skill system is very broken - I did 15-10 but very teamwork orientated and got -20.
> I'm getting very impatient with this game.A lot of "stopped working" and that hard lock 1 minute ago.Will do a loop on Heaven Benchmark 4.0 now to test the OC but i think it's not the fault.
> I officially have my favourite gun - AKU-12 is my favourite so far .That accuracy is crazy but it lacks a lot in CQ,that's why I still think the ACE-23 is the king.Did a video on it today,here's a link for it if you want to check it out.Still trying to get a good subscriber base...


great video mate!
Out of interest - why is it when we pick up the 50cal it goes to a ballistic zoom view?
Any ideas about that?


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Looks like the Ace23 is even more OP than the M16 lol.


I have more than 2 hours of footage with the ACE-23 and i have played 2 hours and 30 minutes with it.It's me being a beast or the gun being OP,i don't know.
It's definetely in my opinion not more OP than the M16a3 was in BF3 - it's more or less the same.
@totallydubbed: Thx for the feedback,glad to see somebody actually saying something good about my videos.It's because on every map it's different.There is ballistic version for Conquest Large,Agog version for Domination and some even lower zoom scope for CQ.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> I have more than 2 hours of footage with the ACE-23 and i have played 2 hours and 30 minutes with it.It's me being a beast or the gun being OP,i don't know.
> It's definetely in my opinion not more OP than the M16a3 was in BF3 - it's more or less the same.
> @totallydubbed: Thx for the feedback,glad to see somebody actually saying something good about my videos.It's because on every map it's different.There is ballistic version for Conquest Large,Agog version for Domination and some even lower zoom scope for CQ.


ah ha I see! That's quite annoying I must say.
And no probs - was a nice video - don't know about your others (haven't seen them yet) - but no idea why someone would say something bad about the one I watched







!


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ah ha I see! That's quite annoying I must say.
> And no probs - was a nice video - don't know about your others (haven't seen them yet) - but no idea why someone would say something bad about the one I watched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


That's why i continue on trying to make more and better content for my channel - everything comes with practice. I hate i don't have a good HDD to record with something else,not Playclaw but a HDD is super expensive for a high school student in BG.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> this reminds me of BF3 when it came out ,I think all the crashes are caused by memory leak ,for example if you playing on half empty server you will be just fine but if the server is loaded 62+ for sometime it's bound to happen same goes for the user ...quick fix try to restart your PC before you join the game


It is plausible although by now I am certain crashes have multiple causes.I can crash during loading on any mode (even an empty server). If the game finishes loading, I can roam on an empty server for hours without crashing. If someone joins I can again crash. Double clicking "Deploy" often makes me crash as well.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> *Comparison of Windows 7 vs Windows 8.1 & Hyper Threading benches on Battlefield 4:*


great info,Thanks mate


----------



## iARDAs

This pretty much sums up my BF4 Hardcore Rush Experience lately.

All under 2minutes.






Almost shouted at my wife for no reason...


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Watch jackfrags betterfield series.
> Take it really slow, only run when you are 100% sure there are zero people around you or you are getting away from enemies.
> Stay behind your teammates and pay attention to where and how they die.
> Constantly be looking at your minimap for enemies and where they are looking to get a jump on them.
> If your aim is not up to par and you lose one on one battles lower your mouse sensitivity/DPI.


Jackfrags queued up! I've been walking more and even picking squads w/ best k/d ratio, lol! It is VERY hard to be last in line. I want to be FIRST guns BLAZING!


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> This pretty much sums up my BF4 Hardcore Rush Experience lately.
> 
> All under 2minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost shouted at my wife for no reason...


One of the reasons why I don't play hardcore in Battlefield. You would think people would play smarter in hardcore, but nope. People actually seem to play worse.. xD


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> One of the reasons why I don't play hardcore in Battlefield. You would think people would play smarter in hardcore, but nope. People actually seem to play worse.. xD


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> This pretty much sums up my BF4 Hardcore Rush Experience lately.
> 
> All under 2minutes.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost shouted at my wife for no reason...


I dare say the hardcore mode is the real battlefield. I do enjoy it though, minus the sniper-fests.


----------



## BritishBob

I never seem to have any issues with team kills. Servers with !punish help somewhat.

Also Hardcore, ACOG+Silencer on a sniper = OP....


----------



## Techboy10

Anyone else's in-game scoreboard messing up? I just noticed today that the in-game score board is only showing me as having about half the points I really do.

example: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/400346461352696128/327955720/

In the above game battlelog and the round summary both show me as having 5154 points (and being in first place), however during the game the scoreboard only said I had about 2500 and was in the middle of the team.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Anyone here play with an xbox controller. Trying to figure out on how to set the button for spotting enemies or what option is it in the button layout?? . Right now since I put the knife with R1, its the same with spotting enemies so I can't really spam the button because its doing the knifing motion.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> Anyone else's in-game scoreboard messing up? I just noticed today that the in-game score board is only showing me as having about half the points I really do.
> 
> example: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/400346461352696128/327955720/
> 
> In the above game battlelog and the round summary both show me as having 5154 points (and being in first place), however during the game the scoreboard only said I had about 2500 and was in the middle of the team.


yeah it's bugged, also points from ribbons dont count


----------



## dealio

i use default settings.. R1 for spotting and R3 (aka click right joystick) for melee/knife

oh and i believe there is a bug that doesnt let you rebind some buttons.. like spotting cannot be unbound.. i think there is a setting/config tool that fixes this.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Anyone here play with an xbox controller. Trying to figure out on how to set the button for spotting enemies or what option is it in the button layout?? . Right now since I put the knife with R1, its the same with spotting enemies so I can't really spam the button because its doing the knifing motion.


unfortunately you're going to have to go with B for knife or crouch and push down on R thumb-stick for knife or crouch.
Spotting - is going to have to be on RB for me when I played, even on the Xbox.

That said I play with mouse adn kb now.


----------



## stryfetew

With approval! It's empty at the moment except for myself trying to fill it up, but fill free to roam around play with frame rates etc!

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/9edaf665-617f-4b4e-b466-75cbda0f6525/24-7-BF4-RANKED-PEWPEWPEW-LAZERZ-1200-TICKETS-NFOSERVERS-COM/

Also for any OC.net member I'll give you guys reserved slot as well.

EDIT Again LOL staff wanted me to link directly to battlelog instead hope everyone enjoys!


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryfetew*
> 
> With approval! It's empty at the moment except for myself trying to fill it up, but fill free to roam around play with frame rates etc!
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/9edaf665-617f-4b4e-b466-75cbda0f6525/24-7-BF4-RANKED-PEWPEWPEW-LAZERZ-1200-TICKETS-NFOSERVERS-COM//


Awesome!


----------



## Blindrage606

Love hardcore mode/64player. But my god, the sniper w/ iron sights+ x2 scope w/ any types of silencer is SO OP.

-Come about when repairing vehicles, as to not get run over.

-And see everyone as a potential source of death.

-Hardcore hones your skill to the point where one can dominate on regular servers.


----------



## Akadaka

You seem very good at BF4 I'm struggling with sniping compared to on BF3.


----------



## MerkageTurk

^ me too


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryfetew*
> 
> With approval! It's empty at the moment except for myself trying to fill it up, but fill free to roam around play with frame rates etc!
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/9edaf665-617f-4b4e-b466-75cbda0f6525/24-7-BF4-RANKED-PEWPEWPEW-LAZERZ-1200-TICKETS-NFOSERVERS-COM/
> 
> Also for any OC.net member I'll give you guys reserved slot as well.


LOL'd at the BF4_is_Terrible player in your top 10


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> You seem very good at BF4 I'm struggling with sniping compared to on BF3.


Get your fps high and then practice








I've had pretty good training just shooting in the test range working on strafing and hitting the same point twice. You really get a feel for how the gun will shoot.

Sometimes it feels so easy to get headshots and others is a struggle.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> i use default settings.. R1 for spotting and R3 (aka click right joystick) for melee/knife
> 
> oh and i believe there is a bug that doesnt let you rebind some buttons.. like spotting cannot be unbound.. i think there is a setting/config tool that fixes this.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> unfortunately you're going to have to go with B for knife or crouch and push down on R thumb-stick for knife or crouch.
> Spotting - is going to have to be on RB for me when I played, even on the Xbox.
> 
> That said I play with mouse adn kb now.


I see, that stinks.. Guess I have to change my habits. I'm still trying to acclimate myself to KB/M since I've been only gaming on PC for 8 months now. Been a console player since when. REP+ for answering my question.


----------



## Akadaka

I didn't notice much difference going from 7 to 8.1 in terms of fps but what I did notice was around the windows desktop it was smoother and latency was better, I'm not hating on windows 7 because I loved it but Aero is not good it's I noticed a difference even on my 3960x it lags and stutters sometimes in the windows when you move things around.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> I didn't notice much difference going from 7 to 8.1 in terms of fps but what I did notice was around the windows desktop it was smoother and latency was better, I'm not hating on windows 7 because I loved it but Aero is not good it's I noticed a difference even on my 3960x it lags and stutters sometimes in the windows when you move things around.


interesting - you talking about the game or the OS stuttering?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> I see, that stinks.. Guess I have to change my habits. I'm still trying to acclimate myself to KB/M since I've been only gaming on PC for 8 months now. Been a console player since when. REP+ for answering my question.


Yeah I had to make the transition- and highly suggest you do too.
Only reason being: You are put at a HUGE disadvantage on PC by using a controller.
Sure you might be GOOD with a controller on PC - but you'll be BETTER with a mouse and keyboard.

That said, controller is 10x more comfortable.


----------



## stryfetew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> LOL'd at the BF4_is_Terrible player in your top 10


LOL yeah that's classic!


----------



## Maian

Is it just me or are the TDM versions of pretty much all the maps awful? They're all either one-sided with high ground, or just massive choke-fests. About the only actually that is reasonable is the Siege of Shanghai TDM. But overall it feels like they're really plain.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> I see, that stinks.. Guess I have to change my habits. I'm still trying to acclimate myself to KB/M since I've been only gaming on PC for 8 months now. Been a console player since when. REP+ for answering my question.


give this a try http://www.realmware.co.uk/2013/11/bf4-settings-editor-1-1-released/


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> give this a try http://www.realmware.co.uk/2013/11/bf4-settings-editor-1-1-released/


Great thanks for the link.. REP+


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> give this a try http://www.realmware.co.uk/2013/11/bf4-settings-editor-1-1-released/


I used this for BF3 to keybind TV missile to WASD using the MAV settings

But the problem is; i did it with this settings editor and it wont work in game? :/ Did they change the controls with TV missile to something else?

Under the MAV tab, i goto
"Aim Up" - W
"Aim Down" - S
"Aim left" - A
"Aim right" - D

Normally, in BF3 this would keybind the TV missile to not only mouse, but also W A S D on keyboard. But it doesnt seem to work in BF4... If anyone can find a work around please let me know !!!

Im not sure if this has anything to do with it, considering TV missile is for Helicopter "gunner".

Fixes:
Fixed an issue where the default key bindings would not be completely overwritten when there were multiple key bindings by default.
Fixed an issue with the invert vertical tank look setting.
Fixed a text mistake on the Help tab.
*Removed the Gunner key bindings, as they are sadly no longer working in the current version of Battlefield 4. Gunner positions use the key bindings from the Vehicles tab.*

The TV missile was "MAV" keybinded, but that doesnt work; not sure if BF4 changed it to Vehicles? Argh, im not even sure at this point.....


----------



## bgtrance

http://bf4stats.com/pc/bgtrance

Been killing it lately. Top 1% Recon in the world


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> http://bf4stats.com/pc/bgtrance
> 
> Been killing it lately. Top 1% Recon in the world


#45 of 9154.

There are only 9154 players on the world? Im pretty sure that there are more than 9000 people playing BF4 in *the world*

I think you may be top of the rankings in that website or something; but probably not the world.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> #45 of 9154.
> 
> There are only 9154 players on the world? Im pretty sure that there are more than 9000 people playing BF4 in *the world*
> 
> I think you may be top of the rankings in that website or something; but probably not the world.


Its world because the same stats show even in battlelog. The same recons in battlelog are top on this website as well.

Although the data is highly skewed because of the effing cheaters. How the hell is someone Colonel 100 with 50 hours of game time......


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Its world because the same stats show even in battlelog. The same recons in battlelog are top on this website as well.
> 
> Although the data is highly skewed because of the effing cheaters. How the hell is someone Colonel 100 with 50 hours of game time......


There was a 200% xp bonus for the first weekend. Not sure who it applied to but after that you could stack other boosters on top of that. You get the picture by now...


----------



## james8

^wut. we have cheaters already??? :O

~~Quote: Originally Posted by bgtrance View Post http://bf4stats.com/pc/bgtrance Been killing it lately. Top 1% Recon in the world

any tip for sniping?


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> any tip for sniping?


Aim for the head and spot all targets









Try to play the objective in Rush, Conquest and Domination because some admins/teams are starting to hate camping recons who don't do anything other than attempt to snipe people from half the map away. Though this was an issue back in BF3 as well.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Where would be the cheapest place to get bf4? There was some website where they take game codes from boxes or something, there was an article about it in PC Gamer, does anyone know?


----------



## thr33niL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> http://bf4stats.com/pc/bgtrance
> 
> Been killing it lately. Top 1% Recon in the world


Any tips for a recon guy? I'm level 14 (all recon) and got the SRR-61 just the other day. Pretty sweet rifle so far. Do you have a specific strategy, play-style, loadout that works well for you?


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^wut. we have cheaters already??? :O
> 
> ~~Quote: Originally Posted by bgtrance View Post http://bf4stats.com/pc/bgtrance Been killing it lately. Top 1% Recon in the world
> 
> any tip for sniping?


I play on hardcore so different tactics than what I would do on normal servers.

- Keep moving, never stay on one place for more than 5 seconds. This is extremely important if you want to stay alive long. Especially on normal servers with 3D spotting. Sitting on one spot long enough and you become a mortar kill or better yet someone comes back for revenge and knives you.

- Find a sniper rifle of your choice and stick with it. Not only will you learn the bullet drop on that rifle but you will become very proficient with it. Killing becomes 2nd nature once you get used to it in-game.

- Be of use to your team. I don't necessarily go out and cap flags but I do remain back and defend A LOT. Use C4 to take out vehicles and spot enemies for your team.

-Get a feel of how the game is going. What I mean by that is get a feel of what flags are being capped the most and where the action is going on. As a sniper, I can literally turn the game around especially on hardcore when I have a good round. I can funnel enemies to go through one route only because they are tired of getting sniped. Creating vantage points is very important.

- PLD is a godsend for identifying other snipers and taking them out.

- Learn how to zero in your scope for the appropriate target range. This falls in line with learning how your particular sniper rifle works in terms of bullet drop and account for it.

- I try to identify other potential long distance snipers in the beginning of the round and take them out. Not so much later in the game.

- On maps like Dawnbreaker, there are A LOT of snipers on the skyscrapers. I usually do a cleaning session where I focus primarily on the scrapers and take them out. Its easy marksman ribbons and points from the ground.

I think this is pretty much it for what I do when I am playing. Let me know if you want additional details. Also I use 3 snipers rifles depending on my mood but I am trying to stick to the M98B for now since in my opinion its still the best sniper rifle. It has better bullet velocity and more rounds which I think is the best for me. Also even with the larger round of the M200, both rifles still do the same damage. For pistol I use the 93R. I find myself playing aggressively a lot and this pistol owns in close quarters. Gadgets are C4 and PLD. I also use the SNIPER perk.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calibrah*
> 
> I really love this game but this is so true. Screw EA.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


21,000 thumps up... So glad I didn't waste any money on this pile of junk. My EA embargo continues. They ALMOST got me, i feel sorry for every last person who payed120(edit, ANY AMOUNT OF MONEY)$ for this game, idc what your excuse is for how long the game runs for until a refresher blah blah blah. I'm angry and I don't even own it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Any news on the veteran packs btw?
Never received mine despite being a BF veteran for 6years...


----------



## Akadaka

Yes when opening up windows real quickly and minimizing you get a tiny delay sometimes, where in Windows 8.1 I don't get that it's only something small but still annoys me.


----------



## cravinmild

I used to love the long shots as recon but having tired out the DMR its been pretty hard go back to sniping from a hillside. I feel as though I am valuable contributing member and I get a ton more points ... more so on hardcore. I wants that auto handgun so bad, I see it used and it looks deadly but I just cant seem to get the kills to unlock one.


----------



## Akadaka

I loved Windows 7 but the thing I really hated was Aero the glass effect just looks real kiddy I like the squared off look of windows 8.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> I loved Windows 7 but the thing I really hated was Aero the glass effect just looks real kiddy I like the squared off look of windows 8.


Win8 reminds me greatly of win98...lol (box'ed type look)


----------



## keikei

Anyone else getting USELESS battlepacks? I understand DICE wanting to expanding the unlocking 'feature', but I dont need to go through x amount of kills to get a chance to choose threw several useless attachments to guns that don't interest me. The fact that you can only get said attachments through the battlepacks is asinine.


----------



## Tippy

DMR's are terrible. I thought we would be getting something deadly like M417 (my *favorite* gun in BF3 by far) but nope, assault rifles are the absolute kings.


----------



## Celcius

Does anyone else occasionally get flickering textures?


----------



## delavan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celcius*
> 
> Does anyone else occasionally get flickering textures?


I do, but not often...GTX780, 331.65 driver. I get the flickering and sometimes texture "grid" patterns (looks like a quilt lol) on some maps...it's clearly glitches, because the next time on the same map, there is no issues...same with a reboot or in-out-in game and it disapears...


----------



## stryfetew

FINALLY got my new machine built as well and I've got it running at 1080p on ultra 4x AA as well.. Hadn't had a chance to draw the fps to see what they are looking like.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryfetew*
> 
> FINALLY got my new machine built as well and I've got it running at 1080p on ultra 4x AA as well.. Hadn't had a chance to draw the fps to see what they are looking like.


What video card do you have?


----------



## stryfetew

I have the R9 280x Asus card. Freaking LOVE it!


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryfetew*
> 
> I have the R9 280x Asus card. Freaking LOVE it!


What sort of benchmarks are you getting in battlefield 4? At what resolution and what settings? I have not been able to find 280x crossfire benchmarks anywhere.

Just saw your other posts, well when you do look at the fps, can you post here what you are getting? Thanks


----------



## Timu

Man this game crashes a lot and everyday for when I play it, going to play the new Killzone on my PS4 in a few days until they fix it.


----------



## Robilar

So I tried the core unparking today. Can't be sure if its my new video card or the unparking but my FPS average between 120-130 (gpu at stock). On my old card (780 Classified, again at stock) I was running 90-100 FPS.

Either this new card is much faster stock vs. stock (which it is to some extent) or the unparking helped a lot... Or a combo of the two. Unfortunately I don't have the Classified any more to test unparking with the old GPU.


----------



## stryfetew

I'm getting around 70-100fps on Ultra 4x AA 1080p... You got a link to the unparking? I'm sure it'll bump mine up some more.. And this is a single card configuration for now.


----------



## Lu(ky

It's funny on how everyone likes BF4 or just thinks it sucks ass like me. The game looks cartoonish compared to BF3 I think they are going backwards on this game. And I think most of the servers and the people who run them are a joke. I finally started having fun on one server playing well and I was kicked by admin for no reason I went back to the game and asked then was kicked and banned. So after that I just UNINSTALLED the game and I am done with it. Single player sucked along with the MULTI. Not sure why everyone is so crazy for this game 110% overrated. Now I just hope I am not going to get banned here from OC.net for saying this.


----------



## amd655

GTA IV>>>>BF4

Both have the same thing in common though.


----------



## Timu

That Angry Joe video sums up my feelings on the crashing.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> That Angry Joe video sums up my feelings on the crashing.


Just played 2 hours without interruption and I was wondering when I was going to crash, well the moment the round started bam crashed with the "stopped responding" message. Usually its the sound loop but go figure.


----------



## Emu105

Just crashed twice and i was doing amazing ..... ;(


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Just played 2 hours without interruption and I was wondering when I was going to crash, well the moment the round started bam crashed with the "stopped responding" message. Usually its the sound loop but go figure.


Speaking of sound, it cut completely off midway through a 1000 ticket round. Decided to blast *this* to replace the gun fire. The gaming experience wasn't quite the same.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Speaking of sound, it cut completely off midway through a 1000 ticket round. Decided to blast *this* to replace the gun fire. The gaming experience wasn't quite the same.


Here is a better substitute

Alice In Chains - Man In The Box (Contains swearing)

Get in a tank, blast this song and own it all


----------



## stryfetew

I like it a lot better now that I can play it. And as far as the admin goes it really depends on the server you got some kids that buy a server and they get a "god" complex.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryfetew*
> 
> I'm getting around 70-100fps on Ultra 4x AA 1080p... You got a link to the unparking? I'm sure it'll bump mine up some more.. And this is a single card configuration for now.


Here you go.

http://www.coderbag.com/Programming-C/Disable-CPU-Core-Parking-Utility

I'm single card too. I was considering going back to an SLI setup (went from 770's), even upgraded my power supply in preparation for two Ti's but frankly I get an amazing experience with the one. My frame rates never drop below 110 and average around 125 no matter what I encounter. Hard to justify spending another $800 and then having the associated issues with dual cards.

Plus I am at stock right now. With overclocking I can likely get another 10-15% in FPS. That will bring me up to close to my monitor's refresh rate.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> http://www.coderbag.com/Programming-C/Disable-CPU-Core-Parking-Utility
> 
> I'm single card too. I was considering going back to an SLI setup (went from 770's), even upgraded my power supply in preparation for two Ti's but frankly I get an amazing experience with the one. My frame rates never drop below 110 and average around 125 no matter what I encounter. Hard to justify spending another $800 and then having the associated issues with dual cards.
> 
> Plus I am at stock right now. With overclocking I can likely get another 10-15% in FPS. That will bring me up to close to my monitor's refresh rate.


So one 780ti, possibly with overclocking will be enough for 120hz gaming? What are your settings at by the way?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Messing around with a little footage from tonight.


----------



## stn0092

What the heck is wrong with vertical sync in BF4? See graph: http://i.imgur.com/KG90wkG.jpg

That green part where my GPU goes crazy is when I turn V-sync on. Frame rate still reports as 60, but it feels more like 30-40.


----------



## Pr0xy

So, did anyone else tear up a little when they upped the supersampling to 200%? XD It was just....just so beautiful.


----------



## WhiteDog

nVidia Shadowplay looks like a good thing...


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteDog*
> 
> nVidia Shadowplay looks like a good thing...


Could you pretty please tell me what settings you're using? Namely stuff like: shadowplay quality setting, program used to export the video, and export settings (codec, bitrate and fps). Sorry if it's a bit of a demanding question but Youtube seems to have accepted your 1080p video while keeping the quality decent.

For me I've used Handbrake with various output bitrates but while the result looks awesome on my harddrive @ 1080p / 30fps, once I upload it to youtube the 1080p quality gets BUTCHERED























http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YFONfyPS_8 (not BF4 unfortunately, just a shadowplay test







)


----------



## theturbofd

This is battlefield in a nutshell for me


Like seriously just because I out shoot you long range with a UMP doesn't mean i'm a hacker.


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> This is battlefield in a nutshell for me
> 
> 
> Like seriously just because I out shoot you long range with a UMP doesn't mean i'm a hacker.


The more important question is, did you get ammo?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> This is battlefield in a nutshell for me
> 
> 
> Like seriously just because I out shoot you long range with a UMP doesn't mean i'm a hacker.


They even SRS?


----------



## WhiteDog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> Could you pretty please tell me what settings you're using? Namely stuff like: shadowplay quality setting, program used to export the video, and export settings (codec, bitrate and fps). Sorry if it's a bit of a demanding question but Youtube seems to have accepted your 1080p video while keeping the quality decent.
> 
> For me I've used Handbrake with various output bitrates but while the result looks awesome on my harddrive @ 1080p / 30fps, once I upload it to youtube the 1080p quality gets BUTCHERED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YFONfyPS_8 (not BF4 unfortunately, just a shadowplay test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Hi Tippy,

Ok, here it is









For Shadowplay I use highest quality. Guess you already knew that








Then I use Adobe Premiere to stitch everything together. It renders in VBR 2-pass, with a target bitrate of 10mbps and a max of 40mbps in 29,97 fps. My files end up being around 300-350mb for 4 min. I don't have much luck with anything else than adobe premiere and after effects. Have a friend who also enjoy uploading shadowplay videos, but he's rendering them in windows moviemaker. They end up being 3-4 times bigger than mine (pr. min.) but they look like crap on youtube. I guess quality rendering programs do matter.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> The more important question is, did you get ammo?


I wish


----------



## Jodiuh

"BATTLEFIELD 4 MULTIPLAYER WILL BE UNAVAILABLE DUE TO MAINTENANCE ON NOV 13, STARTING 9AM UTC / 1AM PST. MAINTENANCE WILL LAST FOR 3 HOURS."

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

I just hopped on to play!


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteDog*
> 
> Hi Tippy,
> 
> Ok, here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Shadowplay I use highest quality. Guess you already knew that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I use Adobe Premiere to stitch everything together. It renders in VBR 2-pass, with a target bitrate of 10mbps and a max of 40mbps in 29,97 fps. My files end up being around 300-350mb for 4 min. I don't have much luck with anything else than adobe premiere and after effects. Have a friend who also enjoy uploading shadowplay videos, but he's rendering them in windows moviemaker. They end up being 3-4 times bigger than mine (pr. min.) but they look like crap on youtube. I guess quality rendering programs do matter.


Hey man thanks for this. Those are some pretty big output files compared to mine, I've got mine down to roughly ~25mb per 1 minute (bitrate set to constant 3mbp/s) while having everything looking decent @ 1080p / 30fps...it's just Youtube kills the final result









I'll see if switching to variable bitrate helps, if not I'll try some other programs.


----------



## amd655

Handbrake is your friend.


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Handbrake is your friend.


Yes that's exactly what I'm using


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> Yes that's exactly what I'm using


19x10 res.
Enable 2 pass encode, turbo decode.
Speed slider to medium.
Bitrate to average at 8000.

Here is a video with these settings at 1440p.


----------



## WhiteDog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> Hey man thanks for this. Those are some pretty big output files compared to mine, I've got mine down to roughly ~25mb per 1 minute (bitrate set to constant 3mbp/s) while having everything looking decent @ 1080p / 30fps...it's just Youtube kills the final result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see if switching to variable bitrate helps, if not I'll try some other programs.


What it looks like on your pc in VLC, Mediaplayer etc. will not, in most cases reflect, what you see on youtube. It has to do with "youtube friendly encoding settings". My settings are considered friendly for youtube and that's why it looks fine. I know handbrake and I know it can be youtube friendly too. VBR is considered youtube friendly, so make sure to use that. 8 > 50mbps is also considered to be your aim for youtube, where 8 is normal quality and 50 is highend.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteDog*
> 
> What it looks like on your pc in VLC, Mediaplayer etc. will not, in most cases reflect, what you see on youtube. It has to do with "youtube friendly encoding settings". My settings are considered friendly for youtube and that's why it looks fine. I know handbrake and I know it can be youtube friendly too. VBR is considered youtube friendly, so make sure to use that. 8 > 50mbps is also considered to be your aim for youtube, where 8 is normal quality and 50 is highend.


I often read about this....keep in mind I have no experience with recording gameplay just an interest(and lack of large storage and thus shadowplay is very intriguing). I have a question though:
I have tons of subbed channels, some are gaming and some are more of an occult nature. I only sub one channel that isn't gaming related that has high quality videos....is this an example of something that is uploaded at a rate(or w/e) that is NOT youtube friendly? (note it has a 1080HD setting) Also this is considered programming from a technical NLP standpoint so watch at your own risk....listen with even greater risk.
EPILEPSY WARNING! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7kgMRf9Zr0 EPILEPSY WARNING!

On my end the video looks crisper on the non HD settings and for Tone Colored Alchemy the motion of image being smooth is kind of important. Just wondering if there is a better way to upload this....the channel owner is a buddy.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Cant get into any games this morning. there are only 10 servers available on my screen and it just keeps saying "An error has been reported to EA" when I try to join a server...cant even get into a game...wut....









edit: Now I cant even get into battlelog and origin is SOOO SLOOOOWWWW


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Cant get into any games this morning. there are only 10 servers available on my screen and it just keeps saying "An error has been reported to EA" when I try to join a server...cant even get into a game...wut....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Now I cant even get into battlelog and origin is SOOO SLOOOOWWWW


No... They are doing 3 hours of patches... Started about 2 hours ago.


----------



## The-racer

It actually surprises me how many people miss the maintenace anouncements....


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Cant get into any games this morning. there are only 10 servers available on my screen and it just keeps saying "An error has been reported to EA" when I try to join a server...cant even get into a game...wut....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Now I cant even get into battlelog and origin is SOOO SLOOOOWWWW


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*


Well I can read a clock and maintenance should be done....."should"... I was wondering if this update was a game bricker...lol guess I'll have to wait for after work to find out....


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Well I can read a clock and maintenance should be done....."should"... I was wondering if this update was a game bricker...lol guess I'll have to wait for after work to find out....


Patches started at 9 GMT... it's currently 11:21 GMT so another 30 ish mins... Seems like they have finished for now, might be 'Unstable'...

I would leave it another 1-2 hours. Because they are bound to mess something up.


----------



## Jodiuh

Question for you guys. I've been experimenting w/ removing the front fan door/cover, filter, and bottom intake filter. Here are my results for a 30 min stretch through BF4 SP. I did the same stretch w/ filters/door, then wo/.



So 5C on the CPU, and 7C on the GPU. Ignore the 70% max fan on the 1st shot, I did that after the game was closed. The only issue is dust. It is NASTY. I would say on average I clean the filters monthly. W/ them off I would need to do it weekly. And the dust just gets EVERYWHERE. Even on the GPU fans!

What do you guys think? Worth it?


----------



## Thoth420

Since I am a smoker....dust = heat over time as it accumulates...at least generally speaking. The film from smoking makes microdust stick onto PCB's etc. and it is very hard to get off....so for me filters and having the system in an enclosure help a ton. If you don't smoke indoors or have pets I would say just dust more often if you want those lower temps so you can leave the door off etc.


----------



## mtbiker033

anyone have one of those days when every time you join a game you get on the clueless team and they are getting destroyed? happened to me about 8 times yesterday...........so annoying, and they won't even listen to advice in team chat....


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> anyone have one of those days when every time you join a game you get on the clueless team and they are getting destroyed? happened to me about 8 times yesterday...........so annoying, and they won't even listen to advice in team chat....










Happens all the time, probably for everyone. At the same time the few times when I end up in squad working together we will usually end up with top squad. What I find amazing is after so many cried for VOIP so few people use it.


----------



## iARDAs

SO origin is down for you guys too?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happens all the time, probably for everyone. At the same time the few times when I end up in squad working together we will usually end up with top squad. What I find amazing is after so many cried for VOIP so few people use it.


agreed, I was even in a squad of friends on mumble and were top on our team each time but it's so frustrating when our squad is at the front of the battle fighting like what seems to be the entire enemy team and our team mates are off breaking glass and generally buggering around some where doing nothing.
Quote:


> SO origin is down for you guys too?


I just tried to log into battlelog and log it failed, there is a note at the top saying they are acknowledging issues with logging in.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> SO origin is down for you guys too?


yes. Good thing i dont play BF seven in the morning.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> yes. Good thing i dont play BF seven in the morning.


Still not good though.

Origin down due to a BF4 maintenance tells bad things about Origin all together.


----------



## devilhead

beta 2
 






))


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Can't even login to Origin either.







Woke up early, hoping to start the day with some rounds on VS. Coffee in hand, ready to play but it's a no go. Guess I'll go play CS:GO for awhile.


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Can't even login to Origin either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woke up early, hoping to start the day with some rounds on VS. Coffee in hand, ready to play but it's a no go.


Same here.... wasted opportunity.


----------



## hotwheels1997

What converting do I have to do in Handbrake to get 1440p on youtube instead of 1080p? I render in 2048x1152.


----------



## Tiger S.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Still not good though.
> 
> Origin down due to a BF4 maintenance tells bad things about Origin all together.


Most mornings here have had some sort of updating, a few times this week anyway all servers were off. Perfect time to game too my loop has been 13c all morning.


----------



## mboner1

Hey guys, still wasnt working for me either, but i opened bf3 via origin it logs you into battlelog then open up bf4 and you can join. Worked for me anyway.


----------



## Tiger S.

"WE ARE AWARE OF THE LOGIN ISSUES AND ARE WORKING TO RESOLVE THEM ASAP"- battlelog


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Just joined a server!!!


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Question for you guys. I've been experimenting w/ removing the front fan door/cover, filter, and bottom intake filter. Here are my results for a 30 min stretch through BF4 SP. I did the same stretch w/ filters/door, then wo/.
> 
> 
> 
> So 5C on the CPU, and 7C on the GPU. Ignore the 70% max fan on the 1st shot, I did that after the game was closed. The only issue is dust. It is NASTY. I would say on average I clean the filters monthly. W/ them off I would need to do it weekly. And the dust just gets EVERYWHERE. Even on the GPU fans!
> 
> What do you guys think? Worth it?


No, because 67c isn't hot and your CPU performs no better when colder.

You benefit absolutely nothing and simply give yourself a dust problem.


----------



## iARDAs

Lately I have been camping a lot.

Gonna fire up a Hardcore Rush game now with 64 player and just camp with my sniper









Edit : Oh I also tell my teammates that there are so many snipers in the team and they are noobs and force them to change class while I still play as a sniper...


----------



## Aparition

Anyone else getting pummeled by shotguns








Has to be a little client side lag, go around a corner and BOOM, one shot shotty kill.

Spawning in a game where your side is getting decimated doesn't help at all either.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Lately I have been camping a lot.
> 
> Gonna fire up a Hardcore Rush game now with 64 player and just camp with my sniper


Normally I wouldn't care but...snipers in *rush* can go to hell. Such a useless waste of a slot.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Normally I wouldn't care but...snipers in *rush* can go to hell. Such a useless waste of a slot.


So true


----------



## .theMetal

Not sure if it was some of the later updates or the latest nvidia driver, but I played last night and it just seemed to run really well. Really smooth, no lag. I was pleasantly surprised.

Did crash on me once though, but it took 4 games to get it to. A friend of mine playing crashed between every game we played.


----------



## Aparition

Can anyone share any tips for building a good logo design?
I just can't seem to design what I want with the shapes I have to work with.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> GTA IV>>>>BF4
> 
> Both have the same thing in common though.


you're doing it again...
You don't own the game -you just played the OPEN BETA.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

So to unpark my cores I just put the slider at 100%?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Lately I have been camping a lot.
> 
> Gonna fire up a Hardcore Rush game now with 64 player and just camp with my sniper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : Oh I also tell my teammates that there are so many snipers in the team and they are noobs and force them to change class while I still play as a sniper...


That is hilarious! Then again, camping gets easy kills, so I don't blame you.







Like suppression, the unlocking mechanics do not belong in the game. It promotes selfishness and needless grinding (imo).


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Anyone else getting pummeled by shotguns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has to be a little client side lag, go around a corner and BOOM, one shot shotty kill.
> 
> Spawning in a game where your side is getting decimated doesn't help at all either.


HC mode on?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Normally I wouldn't care but...snipers in *rush* can go to hell. Such a useless waste of a slot.


There's a pic on reddit about that. Contains curse words hehe.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> So to unpark my cores I just put the slider at 100%?


http://www.coderbag.com/Programming-C/Disable-CPU-Core-Parking-Utility


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> http://www.coderbag.com/Programming-C/Disable-CPU-Core-Parking-Utility


Well then maybe I did not download the "latest beta" after all cause mine doesnt look like that. Just has a slider. Also I am not completely clear on where Task Manager shows if any parked. The image on their page isn't much help.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Well then maybe I did not download the "latest beta" after all cause mine doesnt look like that. Just has a slider. Also I am not completely clear on where Task Manager shows if any parked. The image on their page isn't much help.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Well then maybe I did not download the "latest beta" after all cause mine doesnt look like that. Just has a slider. Also I am not completely clear on where Task Manager shows if any parked. The image on their page isn't much help.


They must have released a new version since I've used it (last week)

try this link

http://www.coderbag.com/Uploads/Unpark-CPU-App.zip


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Can anyone share any tips for building a good logo design?
> I just can't seem to design what I want with the shapes I have to work with.


This is what I made. The GB is my clan tag and the duck is for my name.



I used the dog tag and the square to fill up the beak. There are multiple circle layers to give off the borders on the eyes. Took me about 30min to create.


----------



## iPDrop

Here is a 10v10 scrim recorded in Ultra settings in 2560x1440p


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> So to unpark my cores I just put the slider at 100%?


that's the new version - not sure about it - seems more to me like CPU clock speed : almost like the windows performance vs balanced option in power.
Get the older one and unpark the cores.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Here is a 10v10 scrim recorded in Ultra settings in 2560x1440p


still haven't played a single game or anything with your clan!


----------



## stn0092

So does anyone know why vsync causes a lot of stuttering? See graph:



That green part where my GPU goes crazy is when I turn V-sync on. Frame rate still reports as 60, but it feels more like 30-40.


----------



## iPDrop

vsync is working great on my r9 290's I tried setting the max fps to 61 but i was still getting screen tearing and vsync and frame pacing on totally removed it


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stn0092*
> 
> So does anyone know why vsync causes a lot of stuttering? See graph:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That green part where my GPU goes crazy is when I turn V-sync on. Frame rate still reports as 60, but it feels more like 30-40.


Does AMD have a V-sync option in the CCC? I turn Vsync off in game and turn on NVidia's adaptive vsync which makes the game very smooth compared to BF4's vsync


----------



## DxTrEm3Fx

Anyone having issues with crashes while playing battlefield 4 with SLI enabled? Also anyone able to play the game while their CPU is overclocked? I have had to disable all overclocking and my SLI to get the game to run and not crash all of the time. I wasn't OC my GPU's at all, and I have tried to played with all types of CPU OC's. From 4.0GHz-4.8GHz. And no luck.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DxTrEm3Fx*
> 
> Anyone having issues with crashes while playing battlefield 4 with SLI enabled? Also anyone able to play the game while their CPU is overclocked? I have had to disable all overclocking and my SLI to get the game to run and not crash all of the time. I wasn't OC my GPU's at all, and I have tried to played with all types of CPU OC's. From 4.0GHz-4.8GHz. And no luck.


I can play with SLi and while overclocked. I had to decrease my RAM overclock though it was causing crashes.


----------



## DxTrEm3Fx

I guess I'll try that. I'm running a XMP profile 1. It's sets the ram at the correct settings 10,12,12,31. maybe it's the 133MHz?


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> Does AMD have a V-sync option in the CCC? I turn Vsync off in game and turn on NVidia's adaptive vsync which makes the game very smooth compared to BF4's vsync


AMD doesn't have their own equivalent of adaptive v-sync like Nvidia. However, I do have options for Always On, Always Off, On unless application specifies, and Off unless application specifies.

I'm not so sure they work though. With "Always On", the frame rate still reports over 60 (using perfoverlay.drawfps 1) when I have v-sync off in game; it could be synced, but the game might still just report a higher frame rate.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> HC mode on?


Normal server.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> This is what I made. The GB is my clan tag and the duck is for my name.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the dog tag and the square to fill up the beak. There are multiple circle layers to give off the borders on the eyes. Took me about 30min to create.


That looks great. I guess i just need to spend a lot of time on it. Maybe my design is too complicated.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I don't use vsync anymore. Mainly because my average fps is the monitor's refresh rate


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I don't use vsync anymore. Mainly because my average fps is the monitor's refresh rate


But what's your minimum? Do you drop below 60?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> But what's your minimum? Do you drop below 60?


I got loads of benchmarks in my Sig. Lowest ever recorded is 16fps


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I got loads of benchmarks in my Sig. Lowest ever recorded is 16fps


Ouch, I haven't gone under 24 yet and that's at the craziest of times







what were you doing to get that 16 fps lol?

on average I'm running 40-60 depending if its a full server.

I finally noticed screen tearing when I jumped from 90fps while flying down to 25, it was not nice and am now going to test vsync.

I dont need 90fps seeing as how my refresh rate is only 60.


----------



## mtbiker033

patch incoming tomorrow:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065217944685108/

UPDATE #9:
PC Game Update Goes Live Nov 14
We are happy to report that the PC Battlefield 4 game update will go live tomorrow, November 14. The main focus of this update is threefold:

1) Reduce the number of crashes
We believe this update will solve a large portion of the most commonly occuring game crashes, and the improvement in overall stability should make a big difference for many players.

2) Eliminate a network sync bug
If you've been experiencing situations in multiplayer where it appears that you are taking damage from enemies through walls, you might have been the victim of a network sync bug. In this game update, we have identified and eliminated one such bug that caused this type of gameplay experience. We are continuing to work on more multiplayer optimizations concerning network performance.

3) Improve Network Smoothing
We have made some improvements to the "Network Smoothing" functionality that you can find in the OPTIONS>GAMEPLAY menu. The Network Smoothing slider governs a group of settings that aim to produce a tighter multiplayer experience based on your specific packet loss situation.

If you've been experimenting with the Network Smoothing slider earlier, it might now yield better results. If you haven't tried it before, please explore this setting and set it to the lowest value you can without experiencing graphical glitches in the game. By setting it lower, you can get a tighter multiplayer experience, depending on your specific network situation.

More details upcoming
Besides the above mentioned focus areas, this PC game update contains a number of other fixes and tweaks that we will detail once it's live.

This game update for PC goes live around 10AM UTC/2AM PST November 14. Your Origin Client should acknowledge and automatically download this update for you, as usual. Otherwise, you can right click your game in the client and select "Check for Update". There will be a Battlelog maintenance downtime for about an hour as this update goes live. During this time multiplayer on PC will be unavailable.

We will release full patch notes for this game update later, but the three items mentioned above are by far the most important changes in this update. We understand that stability has been rocky for some players, and hope that this update will make the game run smoother and more stable for you. Let us know in the comments below.


----------



## hotwheels1997

How to make Original quality videos on youtube? What rendering settings? If anyone knows,please tell me because 1080p kills the quality.I have Premiere Pro CS6,AAE CS6,Sony Vegas 12 Pro,Handbrake - program won't be an issue. I love Threatty's quality,anything near his would be crazy awesome


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> How to make Original quality videos on youtube? What rendering settings? If anyone knows,please tell me because 1080p kills the quality.I have Premiere Pro CS6,AAE CS6,Sony Vegas 12 Pro,Handbrake - program won't be an issue. I love Threatty's quality,anything near his would be crazy awesome


Upload raw file?


----------



## Waltz

**** yes !!

finally a patch


----------



## ShooterFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stn0092*
> 
> AMD doesn't have their own equivalent of adaptive v-sync like Nvidia. However, I do have options for Always On, Always Off, On unless application specifies, and Off unless application specifies.
> 
> I'm not so sure they work though. With "Always On", the frame rate still reports over 60 (using perfoverlay.drawfps 1) when I have v-sync off in game; it could be synced, but the game might still just report a higher frame rate.


I use RadeonPro and set vsync on: Dynamic and then choose your display's refresh rate


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> How to make Original quality videos on youtube? What rendering settings? If anyone knows,please tell me because 1080p kills the quality.I have Premiere Pro CS6,AAE CS6,Sony Vegas 12 Pro,Handbrake - program won't be an issue. I love Threatty's quality,anything near his would be crazy awesome


See settings config from Google


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Advanced encoding settings
> 
> Recommended bitrates, codecs, and resolutions, and more
> Container: .mp4
> 
> No Edit Lists (or you may lose AV sync)
> moov atom at the front of the file (Fast Start)
> Audio Codec: AAC-LC
> 
> Channels: Stereo or Stereo + 5.1
> Sample rate 96khz or 48 khz
> Video Codec: H.264
> 
> Progressive scan (no interlacing)
> High Profile
> 2 consecutive B frames
> Closed GOP. GOP of half the frame rate.
> CABAC
> Variable bitrate. No bitrate limit required, though we offer recommended bit rates below for reference
> Color Space: 4.2.0
> Frame rates
> 
> Frame rates should match the source material. For example, content shot in 24fps should be encoded and uploaded at 24fps. Content recorded at 30fps should be uploaded at 30fps. Content shot in 720p60, should be uploaded at 720p60. Content at 1080i 60, should be deinterlaced, going from 60 interlaced fields per second to 30 progressive frames per second before uploading.
> Bitrates
> 
> Standard quality uploads
> Type Video Bitrate Mono Audio Bitrate Stereo Audio Bitrate 5.1 Audio Bitrate
> 1080p 8,000 kbps 128 kbps 384 kbps 512 kbps
> 720p 5,000 kbps 128 kbps 384 kbps 512 kbps
> 480p 2,500 kbps 64 kbps 128 kbps 196 kbps
> 360p 1,000 kbps 64 kbps 128 kbps 196 kbps
> High quality uploads for creators with enterprise quality internet connections
> 
> Type Video Bitrate Mono Audio Bitrate Stereo Audio Bitrate 5.1 Audio Bitrate
> 1080p 50,000 kbps 128 kbps 384 kbps 512 kbps
> 720p 30,000 kbps 128 kbps 384 kbps 512 kbps
> 480p 15,000 kbps 128 kbps 384 kbps 512 kbps
> 360p 5,000 kbps 128 kbps 384 kbps 512 kbps
> Resolutions
> 
> YouTube uses 16:9 aspect ratio players. If you are uploading a non-16:9 file, it will be processed and displayed correctly as well, with pillar boxes (black bars on the left and right) or letter boxes (black bars at the top and bottom) provided by the player. If you want to fit the player perfectly, encode at these resolutions:
> 
> 1080p: 1920x1080
> 720p: 1280x720
> 480p: 854x480
> 360p: 640x360
> 240p: 426x240
> The YouTube player automatically adds black bars so that videos are displayed correctly without cropping or stretching, no matter the size of the video or the player.





https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/1722171?hl=en


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> patch incoming tomorrow:
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065217944685108/
> 
> UPDATE #9:
> PC Game Update Goes Live Nov 14
> We are happy to report that the PC Battlefield 4 game update will go live tomorrow, November 14. The main focus of this update is threefold:
> 
> 1) Reduce the number of crashes
> We believe this update will solve a large portion of the most commonly occuring game crashes, and the improvement in overall stability should make a big difference for many players.
> 
> 2) Eliminate a network sync bug
> If you've been experiencing situations in multiplayer where it appears that you are taking damage from enemies through walls, you might have been the victim of a network sync bug. In this game update, we have identified and eliminated one such bug that caused this type of gameplay experience. We are continuing to work on more multiplayer optimizations concerning network performance.
> 
> 3) Improve Network Smoothing
> We have made some improvements to the "Network Smoothing" functionality that you can find in the OPTIONS>GAMEPLAY menu. The Network Smoothing slider governs a group of settings that aim to produce a tighter multiplayer experience based on your specific packet loss situation.
> 
> If you've been experimenting with the Network Smoothing slider earlier, it might now yield better results. If you haven't tried it before, please explore this setting and set it to the lowest value you can without experiencing graphical glitches in the game. By setting it lower, you can get a tighter multiplayer experience, depending on your specific network situation.
> 
> More details upcoming
> Besides the above mentioned focus areas, this PC game update contains a number of other fixes and tweaks that we will detail once it's live.
> 
> This game update for PC goes live around 10AM UTC/2AM PST November 14. Your Origin Client should acknowledge and automatically download this update for you, as usual. Otherwise, you can right click your game in the client and select "Check for Update". There will be a Battlelog maintenance downtime for about an hour as this update goes live. During this time multiplayer on PC will be unavailable.
> 
> We will release full patch notes for this game update later, but the three items mentioned above are by far the most important changes in this update. We understand that stability has been rocky for some players, and hope that this update will make the game run smoother and more stable for you. Let us know in the comments below.


Well finally, I've stopped playing BF4 frequently since launch. I just don't want to get frustrated with the bug for those weeks. You know why I'm still Rank 2.

I miss my Rank 55 from BF3.


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShooterFX*
> 
> I use RadeonPro and set vsync on: Dynamic and then choose your display's refresh rate


Hmn. I've never heard of RadeonPro. I'll give it a try when I get off work.

Just out curiosity, do you have any problems using the game's v-sync setting without external v-sync overrides? I ask because you're running a 7990 which is pretty much the same as my 7970s crossfired.


----------



## ShooterFX

I have no issues with or without vsync. Without vsync i do get screen tearing now and then but are so into the games i hardly notice it. With vsync enabled my mouse does seem to be "slower" to one have to compensate for that.

I have been using RadeonPro for a very long time now and it works great for everything from monitoring to game settings . Also RadeonPro has 64bit support and thus works perfect with BF4


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> patch incoming tomorrow:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065217944685108/
> 
> UPDATE #9:
> PC Game Update Goes Live Nov 14
> We are happy to report that the PC Battlefield 4 game update will go live tomorrow, November 14. The main focus of this update is threefold:
> 
> 1) Reduce the number of crashes
> We believe this update will solve a large portion of the most commonly occuring game crashes, and the improvement in overall stability should make a big difference for many players.
> 
> 2) Eliminate a network sync bug
> If you've been experiencing situations in multiplayer where it appears that you are taking damage from enemies through walls, you might have been the victim of a network sync bug. In this game update, we have identified and eliminated one such bug that caused this type of gameplay experience. We are continuing to work on more multiplayer optimizations concerning network performance.
> 
> 3) Improve Network Smoothing
> We have made some improvements to the "Network Smoothing" functionality that you can find in the OPTIONS>GAMEPLAY menu. The Network Smoothing slider governs a group of settings that aim to produce a tighter multiplayer experience based on your specific packet loss situation.
> 
> If you've been experimenting with the Network Smoothing slider earlier, it might now yield better results. If you haven't tried it before, please explore this setting and set it to the lowest value you can without experiencing graphical glitches in the game. By setting it lower, you can get a tighter multiplayer experience, depending on your specific network situation.
> 
> More details upcoming
> Besides the above mentioned focus areas, this PC game update contains a number of other fixes and tweaks that we will detail once it's live.
> 
> This game update for PC goes live around 10AM UTC/2AM PST November 14. Your Origin Client should acknowledge and automatically download this update for you, as usual. Otherwise, you can right click your game in the client and select "Check for Update". There will be a Battlelog maintenance downtime for about an hour as this update goes live. During this time multiplayer on PC will be unavailable.
> 
> We will release full patch notes for this game update later, but the three items mentioned above are by far the most important changes in this update. We understand that stability has been rocky for some players, and hope that this update will make the game run smoother and more stable for you. Let us know in the comments below.


This is what everyone has been waiting for. Maybe I can finally play conquest without disconnection/crash worries. Woot woot!!


----------



## donrapello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> This is what everyone has been waiting for. Maybe I can finally play conquest without disconnection/crash worries. Woot woot!!


Indeed. Also if getting shot behind walls / cover would get better, I wouldn't mind


----------



## Modus

Good to know the issues with getting killed behind walls is being dealt with.


----------



## Aparition

I like how they finally explain how to use the Network Smoothing option.


----------



## Blindrage606

Just from testing "network smoothing" slider in BF4:

130+ ping= Don't use that server

100-130 ping = 75% network smoothing

100-80 ping = 50% network smoothing

80-50 ping = 35% network smoothing

50-20 ping = 20-15% network smoothing

20-0 ping = 10-5% network smoothing

Network smoothing is model and environment fluidity, can make winning easier.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Ouch, I haven't gone under 24 yet and that's at the craziest of times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what were you doing to get that 16 fps lol?
> 
> on average I'm running 40-60 depending if its a full server.
> 
> I finally noticed screen tearing when I jumped from 90fps while flying down to 25, it was not nice and am now going to test vsync.
> 
> I dont need 90fps seeing as how my refresh rate is only 60.


Well maybe you've never noticed it drop to that low? I onyl realised it as I was benching - other than that, I've never seen it drop below 45.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> How to make Original quality videos on youtube? What rendering settings? If anyone knows,please tell me because 1080p kills the quality.I have Premiere Pro CS6,AAE CS6,Sony Vegas 12 Pro,Handbrake - program won't be an issue. I love Threatty's quality,anything near his would be crazy awesome


youtube removed it.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modus*
> 
> Good to know the issues with getting killed behind walls is being dealt with.


with client side hit detection i dont think it ever can be fixed. its just the nature of it


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> with client side hit detection i dont think it ever can be fixed. its just the nature of it


Ya, the "just ducked behind the wall" and still get shot will always be a part of client side hit detection.
I think the fix was for being shot after you ran behind the wall, around a corner, and out the other side... and still died. So significant hit delays.


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Server Question:

Is there access to a server out there that allows server control while in game via console command? Or is it all done a the server level? I want the easiest control experience out there. Any answers or recommendations would help. Thanks.


----------



## BritishBob

Whoever said about the VSYNC issue I have it as well...





For reference: GPU Used was a 5970 Crossfire on, stock clocks and a slight over-volt.

Driver and CCC info:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> with client side hit detection i dont think it ever can be fixed. its just the nature of it


First of all it's a "mix" of client and server-side and secondly I have never really noticed this happening in 3 or 4 though I admit to not always being the most observant guy especially with so much going on as in a game like this. I am hopeful and fairly confident that most of this that is in fact occurring in BF4 can be fixed as they claim it will be.


----------



## Schwarz

If you haven't noticed how terrible BF4's hit detection is, then I'm sorry to say you're not very good at FPS games.

It's absolutely terrible in its current state. It was much better during the beta.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schwarz*
> 
> If you haven't noticed how terrible BF4's hit detection is, then I'm sorry to say you're not very good at FPS games.
> 
> It's absolutely terrible in its current state. It was much better during the beta.


No it's not bad at all... Why? because playing with 180 MS of ping teaches you how to aim with bad hit detection...


----------



## ihatelolcats

aiming isnt the problem, dying behind cover is. happens all the time and makes maps like locker that much worse


----------



## bgtrance

Don't worry folks its all getting fixed tomorrow! At least, lets hope it does. And as always, I am stuck working all day so I won't get to even try it out till Friday evening.


----------



## stryfetew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Don't worry folks its all getting fixed tomorrow! At least, lets hope it does. And as always, I am stuck working all day so I won't get to even try it out till Friday evening.


Yay!! Let's hope it does they seemed to have addresses each issue we have been having. I got both my clients in my server trying to get her full since the last update that was done earlier today I believe.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> First of all it's a "mix" of client and server-side and secondly I have never really noticed this happening in 3 or 4 though I admit to not always being the most observant guy especially with so much going on as in a game like this. I am hopeful and fairly confident that most of this that is in fact occurring in BF4 can be fixed as they claim it will be.


Actually, it's not a mix. If it was a mix, there would be server verification, which there is none of. People have gone over this a million times. Ever since FrostBite 2.0, they have been using client sided hit detection.


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Whoever said about the VSYNC issue I have it as well...
> 
> ...


Good to know I'm not the only one. Also nice to know that crossfire isn't the issue since you're running a single card setup.

What drivers are you using? 13.11 Beta9.2 or 13.11 Beta8? I ask because I didn't notice this problem until this week when I updated to Beta9.2; I can't recall if it existed in Beta8 as well and I'm only finally noticing it.


----------



## iARDAs

I can not wait for the patch tomorrow

Also can not wait for an Nvidia driver.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I can not wait for the patch tomorrow
> 
> Also can not wait for an Nvidia driver.


I foresee that coming shortly after the patch!


----------



## keikei

BF4: Tweaks & Balances - Wanted & Needed (Battlefield 4 Gameplay/Commentary)


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Ya, the "just ducked behind the wall" and still get shot will always be a part of client side hit detection.
> I think the fix was for being shot after you ran behind the wall, around a corner, and out the other side... and still died. So significant hit delays.


Yesterday I was taking fire, ran around the corner, had time to switch weapons, and then died. The death cam looked like a wall hack.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stn0092*
> 
> Good to know I'm not the only one. Also nice to know that crossfire isn't the issue since you're running a single card setup.
> 
> What drivers are you using? 13.11 Beta9.2 or 13.11 Beta8? I ask because I didn't notice this problem until this week when I updated to Beta9.2; I can't recall if it existed in Beta8 as well and I'm only finally noticing it.


No this was on my 5970. The 7970 is in for RMA... Latest Beta drivers tho.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> I foresee that coming shortly after the patch!


Amen to that brother!!


----------



## CalinTM

Some tweaks to make more fps ?


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stn0092*
> 
> Good to know I'm not the only one. Also nice to know that crossfire isn't the issue since you're running a single card setup.
> 
> What drivers are you using? 13.11 Beta9.2 or 13.11 Beta8? I ask because I didn't notice this problem until this week when I updated to Beta9.2; I can't recall if it existed in Beta8 as well and I'm only finally noticing it.


I use 13.11 B9.2 with CFX playing Vsync off. What's the problem?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> you're doing it again...
> You don't own the game -you just played the OPEN BETA.


Beta = Full game.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Beta = Full game.


far from it


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> far from it


Beta = Full game.

Server crash server crash server crash

Lag lag lag lag

Removed lock on RPG's, and added more maps.

Beta = Full game.

BF3 ALPHA was the real BF3, BF3 = EA ****** mode.




When people learn that Alpha and Beta's hardly differentiate from full games, we may be able to move on more.

However, in this rare case, BF3 went massively downwards from Alpha.


----------



## iARDAs

Layed down some M2 SLAMs and it took out a tank I was in on a Hardcore Rush game.

Epic.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

What happened to suppression fire? Seems like the screen doesn't get as blurry as BF3 did


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> What happened to suppression fire? Seems like the screen doesn't get as blurry as BF3 did


BF3 was massively nerfed to cater for bad players throughout it's life.
Do not get too upset if they do the same with BF4 sadly.


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> I use 13.11 B9.2 with CFX playing Vsync off. What's the problem?


The problem is with the in-game v-sync setting on. The DrawFPS console command reports that the game is running at 60 frames, but it feels more like 30 frames. The region of the graph where the GPU spikes around is where I turned on v-sync.



BritishBob reports the same issue here a page or so back.

I'm on 13.11 B9.2 right now; I'm gonna try going back to 13.11 Beta8 when I get home.


----------



## BritishBob

I don't mind the blurry screen. The thing I hate is the decrease in accuracy, I hope they changed that. It feels like they have, but IDK I haven't checked yet.

Edit: They replaced the accuracy decrease with increased scope sway.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> BF3 was massively nerfed to cater for bad players throughout it's life.
> Do not get too upset if they do the same with BF4 sadly.


Ohh, I thought BF3 suppression was good enough that it worked to provide better cover. On BF4, it doesn't really blurr the screen as much as BF3.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Ohh, I thought BF3 suppression was good enough that it worked to provide better cover. On BF4, it doesn't really blurr the screen as much as BF3.


Cover? suppression is just a coward tactic for those who fail at aiming, it was 100% the case in BF3 at least, the ones who did well were running with their team playing the objective, sitting there shooting a wall all day on the other hand..............................


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> I don't mind the blurry screen. The thing I hate is the decrease in accuracy, I hope they changed that. It feels like they have, but IDK I haven't checked yet.


That was in BF3 in BF4 its not supposed to affect accuracy.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Cover? suppression is just a coward tactic for those who fail at aiming, it was 100% the case in BF3 at least, the ones who did well were running with their team playing the objective, sitting there shooting a wall all day on the other hand..............................


Ahahah.. yah.. If team mates suck, I can take their kills while I run and gun with those few milli seconds of blurriness.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stn0092*
> 
> The problem is with the in-game v-sync setting on. The DrawFPS console command reports that the game is running at 60 frames, but it feels more like 30 frames. The region of the graph where the GPU spikes around is where I turned on v-sync.
> 
> 
> 
> BritishBob reports the same issue here a page or so back.
> 
> I'm on 13.11 B9.2 right now; I'm gonna try going back to 13.11 Beta8 when I get home.


Added some more info to that post for future reference.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

I didn't know flash bangs are that powerful that it can take down trees. If that's the case, enemies should lose some health from flash bangs but they don't.


----------



## Aparition

trees have terrible hp. Need a buff.


----------



## dealio

not even a tiny bit? i see hit markers sometimes when i throw flashbangs


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Layed down some M2 SLAMs and it took out a tank I was in on a Hardcore Rush game.
> 
> Epic.


only in battlefield4


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> trees have terrible hp. Need a buff.


agreed. also, bushes need a mobility buff. too slow. can't even dodge RPGs.


----------



## keikei

AKU-12 : My favourite rifle in Battlefield 4 (BF4 Gameplay/Commentary)


----------



## Sheira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Use GFE settings. GFE optimizes my games so beautiful and spot on. Especıally for 60hz monitors.


It put the settings on higher than auto. The FPS seems slightly better, but I am not sure if the gameplay isn't more choppy.


----------



## trivium nate




----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*


I don't even get Driver crashes... Just straight up application crashes.


----------



## EliteReplay

This guy has a very impressive helicopter skills wow

http://www.twitch.tv/widgitybear


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> This guy has a very impressive helicopter skills wow
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/widgitybear


He also fly's helicopters as a living.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah dude at TPU from across the pond says he just got a 63MB update.

So are M2 Slams supposed to work on infantry too (like a claymore)? I figure this as says "traditional landmine" or anti-vehicle but I'm just not sure yet. Though if not then what's the point/advantage over the regular mines?


----------



## djriful

You know what's funny? Aircraft crash into tree would not chop them down if you run a truck/humvee over it... it goes down... what?!?


----------



## stn0092

Alright, fixed my v-sync problem by rolling back to 13.11 Beta8 (still available here). I still noticed some stuttering with v-sync on, but it's nothing as bad as it was on 13.11 Beta9.2. I used the console command GameTime.MaxVariableFPS to cap the frame rate to 59.99999 and that removed the remaining stutter.


----------



## Aparition

Hey guys found another thing...

After the patches or whatever, when I finally got home. I loaded a game up and then repeatedly I got application crashes.
So I looked at the BF4.exe with CFF Explorer.



That line had some numbers and letters in it and was marked INVALID. I cleared it, as now seen in the screenshot. My Application crashes stopped.
No idea if that made any difference, but wanted to share my findings.


----------



## EliteReplay

BF4 3770 + R9 290X 1080P UltraSettings FPS Counter


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> BF4 3770 + R9 290X 1080P UltraSettings FPS Counter


So loud the fan noise. :c


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> So loud the fan noise. :c


Aftermarket cooling from AIB's around the corner to take care of that. Then it'll be just the performance with optimal cooling.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

My PC is so silent, even when I game, that sometimes I wonder if it's on. If that was the 290x's fan in the background of that vid, no surprise at people complaining about it - what were amd thinking?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> My PC is so silent, even when I game, that sometimes I wonder if it's on. If that was the 290x's fan in the background of that vid, no surprise at people complaining about it - what were amd thinking?


Don't know honestly. Can't argue there.

The card itself is a beast, which needs aftermarket cooling and voltage control to shine. Mantel in December is going to break FPS open for these cards with games using the Frostbite Engine, among others. Going to be interesting to say the least.


----------



## Thoth420

Dude says in his vid info " the sound that you hear in the background is not the 290x but the H100i that is maxed out."
That said the 290x fan is loud but so is any reference fan really. Do you guys think that noise is the pump or the fans?


----------



## Falcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Do you guys think that noise is the pump or the fans?


Well, i can guarantee you that that noise its not from a H100i pump, if its healthy.
Broken maybe, but not if its a healthy one. I myself have the H100i and the pump, i dont hear. Fans replaced with 2x120mm Corsair quiet edition.
It sure could be the fans, if he uses the stock ones. Those are loud as hell, but louder then a R290X? I dont think so.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Don't know honestly. Can't argue there.
> 
> The card itself is a beast, which needs aftermarket cooling and voltage control to shine. Mantel in December is going to break FPS open for these cards with games using the Frostbite Engine, among others. Going to be interesting to say the least.


Yeah its fps does very well and it seems to perform extraordinarily good at its price point. Have none of the manufacturers come out with a non reference model? I'll be intrigued to see msi put their fans on it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Dude says in his vid info " the sound that you hear in the background is not the 290x but the H100i that is maxed out."
> That said the 290x fan is loud but so is any reference fan really. Do you guys think that noise is the pump or the fans?


then the question is why is his h100 so loud lol. That's definitely fan noise.


----------



## WhiteDog

Yet another episode







Now with a new render setting. I honestly cannot see any difference, so I might roll back to the old one.

This one: 20/50Mbps (Target/Max). The other videos (1 > 4) = 10/40Mbps (Target/Max)


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Dude says in his vid info " the sound that you hear in the background is not the 290x but the H100i that is maxed out."
> That said the 290x fan is loud but so is any reference fan really. Do you guys think that noise is the pump or the fans?


The fans are the loudest. With quieter fans the pump is almost inaudible. "almost" not "absolutely". You still get your faint pump noise


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

I feel like that even with non reference coolers, the 290x will still be a hot card and require loud fans, either that or the reference cooler is just crap.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Well my msi 680 is a little louder than my old msi 660ti, and I only presumed its because it's a more powerful card. But by looking at reviews its db output on max is ridiculously loud lol. Like the Antec cooler fans. Jet engines ready for take off


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yeah its fps does very well and it seems to perform extraordinarily good at its price point. Have none of the manufacturers come out with a non reference model? I'll be intrigued to see msi put their fans on it. - SNIP -


Late November - early part of December is the time frame.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> I feel like that even with non reference coolers, the 290x will still be a hot card and require loud fans, either that or the reference cooler is just crap.


Actually it's the reference cooler that's bad. R9 290X on Arctic Accelero Hybrid keeps 61C GPU / 50C VRAM temps and they are quite fans even full load. You'll see soon enough. Unless your water cooling a reference card I'd suggest to wait for AIB aftermarket versions.

ASUS leaked some news they are going to have the DCUII sport a 12 layer PCB, enhanced voltage divider, and their well known quite fans to combat the high temps. So yea your going to see much better temps with better solutions then AMD put out.


----------



## Crowe98

So if any of you guys are wondering, a member of DICE posted in the Problems/Fixes thread on the Battlelog forum, that a massive server update would be happening now, and would be shutting down all the servers in its effect. Then a big patch will be released for download on Origin. So, lots of things will be fixed soon.


----------



## Jodiuh

Why can't they fix this during the day so night owls can catch a break. DLing the patch @ 70 KB/Sec now.


----------



## Angrychair

1,018 MB Patch, downloading now at 5.5MB/sec







faster than what I pay for !!!


----------



## Jodiuh

Suck it.


----------



## phinexswarm71

lets see if there is any difference,i bet they messed it up even more


----------



## Alastair

Ok so Origin is busy patching the game with a new update. Any idea what this update fixes?

Also how do I reset my Battlrlog stats. Because they are crap thanks to all the crashes and issues I have been experiencing and I want to start from scratch.


----------



## Crowe98

Im hitting just under 2mb/s. on ADSL2+ btw.


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ok so Origin is busy patching the game with a new update. Any idea what this update fixes?
> 
> Also how do I reset my Battlrlog stats. Because they are crap thanks to all the crashes and issues I have been experiencing and I want to start from scratch.


You have to be premium to reset stats.


----------



## Aparition

Updating at 3.5 MB/s


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Updating at 5.5mb/s










LOL WUT:


----------



## EliteReplay

im poor the slowest one xD


----------



## Jodiuh

Game on! I'll be idling in the Teamspeak server if anyone wants to play. ts.ocngaming.net


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ok so Origin is busy patching the game with a new update. *Any idea what this update fixes*?
> 
> Also how do I reset my Battlrlog stats. Because they are crap thanks to all the crashes and issues I have been experiencing and I want to start from scratch.


Quote:


> 1) Reduce the number of crashes
> We believe this update will solve a large portion of the most commonly occuring game crashes, and the improvement in overall stability should make a big difference for many players.
> 
> 2) Eliminate a network sync bug
> If you've been experiencing situations in multiplayer where it appears that you are taking damage from enemies through walls, you might have been the victim of a network sync bug. In this game update, we have identified and eliminated one such bug that caused this type of gameplay experience. We are continuing to work on more multiplayer optimizations concerning network performance.
> 
> 3) Improve Network Smoothing
> We have made some improvements to the "Network Smoothing" functionality that you can find in the OPTIONS>GAMEPLAY menu. The Network Smoothing slider governs a group of settings that aim to produce a tighter multiplayer experience based on your specific packet loss situation.
> 
> If you've been experimenting with the Network Smoothing slider earlier, it might now yield better results. If you haven't tried it before, please explore this setting and set it to the lowest value you can without experiencing graphical glitches in the game. By setting it lower, you can get a tighter multiplayer experience, depending on your specific network situation.
> 
> More details upcoming
> Besides the above mentioned focus areas, this PC game update contains a number of other fixes and tweaks that we will detail once it's live.
> 
> This game update for PC goes live around 10AM UTC/2AM PST November 14. Your Origin Client should acknowledge and automatically download this update for you, as usual. Otherwise, you can right click your game in the client and select "Check for Update". There will be a Battlelog maintenance downtime for about an hour as this update goes live. During this time multiplayer on PC will be unavailable.
> 
> We will release full patch notes for this game update later, but the three items mentioned above are by far the most important changes in this update. We understand that stability has been rocky for some players, and hope that this update will make the game run smoother and more stable for you. Let us know in the comments below.


----------



## Aparition

Ahhhh DX error, and this thing popped back up.





I'm going to clear that line again and see what happens.


----------



## VindalooJim

How's the patching of the game going guys? I heard BF4 was one of the worst BF launches, so on that note I'm gonna hang fire til the game is patched to a decent state...


----------



## Jodiuh

There are some issues, but I'm having more fun w/ this than BF3 or BC2.


----------



## Aparition

Yes, clearing the flag for me in the bf4.exe stopped my crashing again.
I wonder why that flag is invalid?


----------



## Jodiuh

Hit detection seems improved! I ran behind a wall like a chicken and didn't die!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> How's the patching of the game going guys? I heard BF4 was one of the worst BF launches, so on that note I'm gonna hang fire til the game is patched to a decent state...


Should have seen BF2142 - was a great game, then the patch 1.25 came out and UTTERLY ruined the game (and it wasn't about balancing or anything - simply down to the game crashing every 3rd game)


----------



## Tiger S.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> How's the patching of the game going guys? I heard BF4 was one of the worst BF launches, so on that note I'm gonna hang fire til the game is patched to a decent state...


Not really a bad launch at all with a up to date pc. Nothing like BF3 launch.


----------



## calavera

1GB update. huh

Does the new patch fix the stupid stutter? Unparking cores got rid of it but just curious.


----------



## prescotter

Have you metered the Stuttering?

Lots of user report that Unparking the CPU Cores was just a placebo effect and a couple of matches later is was back.

I never unparked my CPU Cores and have 0% stuttering.

Except when the Server where you play on itself begins to stutter.


----------



## DizzlePro

BF4 patch summed up into 1 jpeg



i guess we all fell for it


----------



## starmanwarz

Patch is working great.

3 games, 3 server crashes.

A new graphical bug, screen bluring every a few seconds.

Sound bug still here.

Crosshair still gone.

GG.


----------



## Jodiuh

Ouch. Sound bug meaning where it drops out on the falls and railroad maps?

Also, is parking cores related to power options in some way? Like, if I'm on Windows 8 and use high performance or max performance or whatever, am I unparked?


----------



## Aparition

It's obviously a user error. How could 1GB not fix all the issues?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Question for you guys. I've been experimenting w/ removing the front fan door/cover, filter, and bottom intake filter. Here are my results for a 30 min stretch through BF4 SP. I did the same stretch w/ filters/door, then wo/.
> 
> 
> 
> So 5C on the CPU, and 7C on the GPU. Ignore the 70% max fan on the 1st shot, I did that after the game was closed. The only issue is dust. It is NASTY. I would say on average I clean the filters monthly. W/ them off I would need to do it weekly. And the dust just gets EVERYWHERE. Even on the GPU fans!
> 
> What do you guys think? Worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> No, because 67c isn't hot and your CPU performs no better when colder.
> 
> You benefit absolutely nothing and simply give yourself a dust problem.
Click to expand...

Well, I have ran more tests and the difference is now 8C on both GPU and CPU. If I keep the filters on, my GPU's fan has to be cranked to keep the OC stable. Wo/ them, I can leave it on auto, which is much, much quieter. I guess I'll leave em off for now and see how bad the dust is.


----------



## Tiger S.

Have they shut it down yet? I doubt the patches kick in until they take an hour to patch servers like said. I just got booted at 8am, didn't see too many people on after that,


----------



## EliteReplay

Well patch is working great for me









- No more death behind walls
- Game feels to me more smooth

things to still going on but rarely

games disconnect or crash but that like 1 out 5 games for me at least


----------



## mtbiker033

just saw this on battlelog:

WE'RE CURRENTLY ROLLING OUT A NEW SERVER UPDATE (R10) THAT WILL FIX A LOT OF THE SERVER CRASHES THAT WE'RE SEEING RIGHT NOW. MOST SERVERS WILL BE UPDATED WITHIN 2 HOURS.


----------



## Waltz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> just saw this on battlelog:
> 
> WE'RE CURRENTLY ROLLING OUT A NEW SERVER UPDATE (R10) THAT WILL FIX A LOT OF THE SERVER CRASHES THAT WE'RE SEEING RIGHT NOW. MOST SERVERS WILL BE UPDATED WITHIN 2 HOURS.


haha


----------



## phinexswarm71

i played 4 matches and it didnt crashed and hopefully wont be,the game got still bugs like the health packs not healing and deaths for no apparent reason at all but still its a progress

the game runs to me fairly smooth now,i had problems with 13.11 b9 installation after i uninstalled it with DDU and reinstalled the fps gain was by 10 in avg


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waltz*
> 
> haha


dice patches, breaking more than they fix since 2006


----------



## funky882

Pretty pissed. Honestly, I was driving home last night thinking about when they might release the update so i could play the $60 game my broke ass paid for. Now I'm penniless, gameless, and bored on my break from school.

Regardless, anyone playing on a gaming laptop? I have the w230st and previously thought the core usage problem was the laptops fault and not Battlefield's. While using Intel Extreme Tuning Utility, my core usage constantly goes from 1 to 2 to 4. Butter smooth on 4 but of course it never stays there for long.


----------



## starmanwarz

Anyone knows when the beta ends? Can't wait for release.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Are we playing the same game? Haven't had any issues except for a few crashes here and there...


----------



## Jodiuh

Why can't we just have server side hit detection?


----------



## Sheira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> Anyone knows when the beta ends? Can't wait for release.


----------



## patriotaki

when will the bf4 for xbox one be released?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Why can't we just have server side hit detection?


Because DICED EA sensei


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Why can't we just have server side hit detection?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Because DICED EA sensei


Lol

It would play a lot differently. Red Orchestra 2 is Server Side hit detection. I love that game, but it has a very high server demand for good gameplay and it tends to have problems with vehicles. There are only up to 4 tanks in RO2, besides the tank map, so I don't know how it would play with all the vehicles BF4 has, granted it is a different engine.

Server side hit detection has its own issues as well, but I think if DICE can get the reporting optimized Client side for BF4 is OK.


----------



## prescotter

Come on guys stop hating on Dice,

You choose to buy their product, they didnt force you









Within a couple of weeks all will be fixxed and some balancing issues will be corrected


----------



## BulletSponge

IMO the game won't be close to fixed until about the third client patch. As soon as EA gets customer complaints down to what *they* consider acceptable levels (10% maybe?) they'll proclaim the game fixed and everyone still complaining will get the "pebkac" excuse from customer support.


----------



## iARDAs

Guys when will the 1st DLC be available for PC Premium members?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Guys when will the 1st DLC be available for PC Premium members?


Was it 2 weeks before official release?


----------



## DxTrEm3Fx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> I can play with SLi and while overclocked. I had to decrease my RAM overclock though it was causing crashes.


That worked out great thanks for the information.


----------



## DxTrEm3Fx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> Come on guys stop hating on Dice,
> 
> You choose to buy their product, they didnt force you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Within a couple of weeks all will be fixxed and some balancing issues will be corrected


I like your UT logo!


----------



## DirtyTrickster

I keep setting attack orders when I spot enemy's, or spam the spot key.

Has anyone successfully rebound their spot key? I have it on my mouse3, but when I press it I can only spot with it. The comma rose doesn't stay on the screen, it flashes up then disappears.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Because DICED EA sensei


And, as you've been told before, you don't own the game.

The beta and full game are not the same. Take your stupid comments elsewhere.


----------



## iARDAs

Guys hit detectin is much better for me so far with the patch.

No crash as well. Again so far...


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Guys when will the 1st DLC be available for PC Premium members?


12/03/2013 for premium members.


----------



## keikei

PC update seems to be 1 gig in size.


----------



## Tiger S.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Guys hit detectin is much better for me so far with the patch.
> 
> No crash as well. Again so far...


I'll try in a bit, the servers must be updating. Only 1 or so players in all the servers I can see.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> 12/03/2013 for premium members.


Ooooo...thats quick! Whats the name of the first DLC? I need to get premium. I'm loving BF right now, and thats just playing TDM (damn attachment unlocks).

Nevermind. I looked it up, its *China Rising*.


----------



## The-racer

People shouldn't blame DICE for this.

It's clearl that EA rushed it out to beat COD by a week.

They did it with Simcity , and any other online game they put out in the last 2 years.
Now DICE needs to put valueable recourses on this to fix the MANY problems...

I've been playing DICE games for a VERY long time.
And i've had a number of problems with them , and they ALL resolved it withing a remarkable timeframe.

As for instance , we (in Belgium) were always getting the english batllefield page.
No problem there for me.
But at once the french page popped up.
I don't know if you guys know about the language barrier in belgium ,
But the french and flemish side have their problems with eachother.
i made a post to their page stating that , if they (the french part / walloons) got a french page ,
I (and several others (+2000 likes on that post) wanted a flemish page.

Within 3 days , a mod introduced itself with a flemish/dutch page.
And that , is how DICE treats it's costumers.

In the great simcity debacle last year ,
all that was posted on its page was deleted or you got forwarded to their forum (wich was down)...

EA is the one to blame here , not DICE...


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> And, as you've been told before, you don't own the game.
> 
> The beta and full game are not the same. Take your stupid comments elsewhere.


LOL keep telling yourself that, i see a lot of moaning than gaming


----------



## dmasteR

I love how Origin states i'm downloading at 2.82 MB/s, while my network meter says 400 KB/s.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> And, as you've been told before, you don't own the game.
> 
> The beta and full game are not the same. Take your stupid comments elsewhere.


I'd have to actually disagree completely. Full game and Beta aren't too far off actually. Obviously i'm not talking about the sheer amount of content that full game has, but in terms of the bugs Beta and Full game is not far off.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> LOL keep telling yourself that, i see a lot of moaning than gaming


You know, the Internet is always like that, you just pick whatever you want.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I got a battlelog update (and of course already having installed the 1gb origin one)

As for the 1GB update - I thought it doesn't go into effect until the temp MP dropout?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Make sure to complain so Origin knows about the issues and is aware of them. If they don't know, they won't do nothing. With that you can get a 15% discount on your next purchase. Don't complain in here or else Origin won't know.


----------



## iARDAs

Well I can not join a single game lately because...


----------



## djriful

1GB Patch... holy ...


----------



## VindalooJim

Ok, just as I thought. I will hang fire before buying BF4 and keep and eye out for the future patch logs.


----------



## Strileckifunk

Am I the only one who's had no server crashing at all? 30 hours of gameplay and I've never suffered a crash or major bug. Maybe this game just really like my AMD GPU









Any word on what this patch is for though?


----------



## Darren9

What a mess







Doesn't seem like a single server can go past one round without ejecting everyone at the end.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> UPDATE #11 (Nov 14-2):
> Server Update R10 rolling out
> We are seeing a lot of server crashes at the moment. These are being solved by rolling out a new server patch on PC (Server Update R10). It will take a few hours for this new server version to propagate, but it should be with most servers in a matter of a couple of hours. If you are getting error messages referring to the China Rising expansion pack when trying to join a multiplayer server, please try another server. This error will only appear if a server has not yet updated from server version R9 to R10.


Should fix things I hope


----------



## BritishBob

Well I did a silly thing and picked up Defiance for £3... Me and a friend are going to play it just for the campaign... BF4 I will see you in a week or two when you ain't no broke no more.


----------



## Outcasst

R10 is shocking. Three crashes on the first map. Hasn't got to the second map in the rotation yet.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> LOL keep telling yourself that, i see a lot of moaning than gaming


All you do is complain about the game and you don't even own it. Go troll somewhere else.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I love how Origin states i'm downloading at 2.82 MB/s, while my network meter says 400 KB/s.
> I'd have to actually disagree completely. Full game and Beta aren't too far off actually. Obviously i'm not talking about the sheer amount of content that full game has, but in terms of the bugs Beta and Full game is not far off.


Yeah it got pretty obvious pretty quick that Origin's reported speeds can't be what it's actually pulling down from the internet. _It's downloading faster than I pay for!_ lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strileckifunk*
> 
> Am I the only one who's had no server crashing at all? 30 hours of gameplay and I've never suffered a crash or major bug. Maybe this game just really like my AMD GPU


Yeah it's not just your AMD GPU but having one instead of NV sure doesn't seem to hurt at this point. Really interesting that some have had no probs at all. Me and my 7950 were rock stable (despite the servers def needing some fixes) from Tues night release through the following Thursday when they started to "change things" and rolled out the first big client patch. Then the crashes started, not constant but def regularly. Then got better over the following weekend through yesterday but I still do crash after awhile, usually just with the sound loop now (no exe quits or silent outright freezes anymore). More stable on lower populated servers but they are not immune. Haven't played with new 1GB patch yet. These probs have continued for me accross two diff machines too (playing on my server box temporarily as waiting on new main mobo, also got new sound card two days ago with no change in audio-loop crashes).

Also think my instability is partly levolution-event related too but that's not the whole enchilada.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Well I did a silly thing and picked up Defiance for £3... Me and a friend are going to play it just for the campaign... BF4 I will see you in a week or two when you ain't no broke no more.


This game peeks my interest, yet I can't come to terms buying it








From what I heard it is actually a solid game, but didn't really give anything new as far as mechanics or gameplay.


----------



## Outcasst

Defiance is full of cheaters. Everything is client side so you can edit stuff at will just like Borderlands.


----------



## RexKobra

*New gadgets in China Rising DLC. The drone looks like fun!
*


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> This game peeks my interest, yet I can't come to terms buying it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I heard it is actually a solid game, but didn't really give anything new as far as mechanics or gameplay.


It is the successor to BF3. I can name of some initial improvements:


better graphics
tweak player movement
more customized player loadouts (basically you can select perks that favor your particular play style)
more gun attachments (again, letting the player customize to their play style)
better level design
better battlelog
intro. of obliteration mode (fun as hell)

I do agree that the mechanics havent changed too much (that I can tell), but the *graphics + level design* is what for me really shine in BF4. For those that have the game, you dont hear this is BF3.5.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> It is the successor to BF3. I can name of some initial improvements:
> 
> 
> better graphics
> tweak player movement
> more customized player loadouts (basically you can select perks that favor your particular play style)
> more gun attachments (again, letting the player customize to their play style)
> better level design
> better battlelog
> intro. of obliteration mode (fun as hell)
> 
> I do agree that the mechanics havent changed too much (that I can tell), but the *graphics + level design* is what for me really shine in BF4. For those that have the game, you dont hear this is BF3.5.


Cool man! But my comment was in response to the Moderator commenting on getting Defiance.
I have BF4


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Cool man! But my comment was in response to the Moderator commenting on getting Defiance.
> I have BF4










Hopefully the Moderator see the comment and picks it up. I havent had this much fun since, well, BF3.


----------



## djriful

China Rising DLC is releasing today?!?


----------



## Outcasst

Nope....


----------



## keikei

Seems like China Rising will also be bringing back *Air Superiority game mode*. Damn you DICE for making premium so enticing.


----------



## Krazee

I was really sad when I had to send in my gfx card in but now reading some of these comments makes my assassin's creed 4 time even more enjoyable.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> *New gadgets in China Rising DLC. The drone looks like fun!
> *


this sums it up for me = well done dice you idiots:
On jack's video:

vicdez3 hours ago
Let me get this straight. I can hit a chopper with a tank shell or tv missle and only get a mobility hit, but the Little plane in a can will one shot kill.......


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> This game peeks my interest, yet I can't come to terms buying it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I heard it is actually a solid game, but didn't really give anything new as far as mechanics or gameplay.


Graphics are average, pretty much console. From the 30 mins I have played it seems ok. Solid mechanics nothing special. Put damn, I have an LMG and it sounds like it''s firing lasers... Teh sound assest are really bad. Also no dialogue from you character during cut scenes is really wierd.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the Moderator see the comment and picks it up. I havent had this much fun since, well, BF3.


BF4 is epic, but it's broken, hence the move to something else for a few weeks.


----------



## ihatelolcats

the drones look fun. i hope they arent abused too badly lol


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Seems like China Rising will also be bringing back *Air Superiority game mode*. Damn you DICE for making premium so enticing.


lol, air superiority with stealth jets will be a flag run


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> this sums it up for me = well done dice you idiots:
> On jack's video:
> 
> vicdez3 hours ago
> Let me get this straight. I can hit a chopper with a tank shell or tv missle and only get a mobility hit, but the Little plane in a can will one shot kill.......


Just horrible. Those stupid drones will be abused worse than the mav was pre patch. I mean didn't they learn their lesson from that? Glad I didn't buy premium. Patch also made performance much worse than before. Only Operation Locker seems to be running smoother. All the other maps stuttering and hitreg are even worse post patch.

And this just popped up on BL.
Quote:


> WE ARE AWARE OF THE SERVER CRASH ISSUE AND ARE WORKING ON A WORKAROUND TO MITIGATE THE ISSUE. SORRY FOR THE INCONVENIENCE.


A patch to fix their patch.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> this sums it up for me = well done dice you idiots:
> On jack's video:
> 
> vicdez3 hours ago
> Let me get this straight. I can hit a chopper with a tank shell or tv missle and only get a mobility hit, but the Little plane in a can will one shot kill.......
> 
> 
> 
> Just horrible. Those stupid drones will be abused worse than the mav was pre patch. I mean didn't they learn their lesson from that? Glad I didn't buy premium. Patch also made performance much worse than before. Only Operation Locker seems to be running smoother. All the other maps stuttering and hitreg are even worse post patch.
> 
> And this just popped up on BL.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> WE ARE AWARE OF THE SERVER CRASH ISSUE AND ARE WORKING ON A WORKAROUND TO MITIGATE THE ISSUE. SORRY FOR THE INCONVENIENCE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A patch to fix their patch.
Click to expand...

at the same time it looks like you have to stand to fly the drones so you will be somewhat vulnerable. honestly i woukd have thought infinite mortars would be abused but i just havent seen it


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> lol, air superiority with stealth jets will be a flag run


Sea Superiority would be awesome. A ton of those fast boat just going at it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Just horrible. Those stupid drones will be abused worse than the mav was pre patch. I mean didn't they learn their lesson from that? Glad I didn't buy premium. Patch also made performance much worse than before. Only Operation Locker seems to be running smoother. All the other maps stuttering and hitreg are even worse post patch.
> 
> And this just popped up on BL.
> A patch to fix their patch.


Typical DICE mate.
And as for your patch comment







:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> at the same time it looks like you have to stand to fly the drones so you will be somewhat vulnerable. honestly i woukd have thought infinite mortars would be abused but i just havent seen it


well - yes and no - because the MAV was the same thing.
The fact that these drones can kill a chopper in one hit - sums it up for me.


----------



## Aparition

New Game Mode - Drone Warfare.
...which would be absolutely hilarious!


----------



## the9quad

Looks to me like the drone is a one time deal so You aren't going to be killing people with it over and over like the MAV, because when it hit someone (roadkill) it blows up. Then you don't have one anymore. The mortar thing, might have a bit more skill required than that video showed , since that helo wasn't even moving. Anyway, any tool DICE gives me to counter air with I will not complain.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Looks to me like the drone is a one time deal so You aren't going to be killing people with it over and over like the MAV, because when it hit someone (roadkill) it blows up. *Then you don't have one anymore*. The mortar thing, might have a bit more skill required than that video showed , since that helo wasn't even moving. Anyway, any tool DICE gives me to counter air with I will not complain.


It's called an ammo box.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> It's called an ammo box.


Yeah I realize that, but I don't think they are still going to replenish that fast, so you'd be better off just shooting someone with a gun, then hanging out by a ammo box waiting for your one drone to replenish and when you do get it your pretty much sitting there helpless as you fly it around.


----------



## ihatelolcats

maybe drones have a limited range or timer to help balance them? they also look not very fast, maybe a jet ski speed or slower. hard to tell


----------



## Aparition

Look highly maneuverable but probably very weak.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> this sums it up for me = well done dice you idiots:
> On jack's video:
> 
> vicdez3 hours ago
> Let me get this straight. I can hit a chopper with a tank shell or tv missle and only get a mobility hit, but the Little plane in a can will one shot kill.......


As I tested in Test Range map. There are lot of things don't make any sense when it comes to physic and damage... vehicle and take down trees just running them over slowly but a chopper... just bump and crash explode...

If you fly a jet, sometime you get crazy instant stall stopped by trees.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> As I tested in Test Range map. There are lot of things don't make any sense when it comes to physic and damage... vehicle and take down trees just running them over slowly but a chopper... just bump and crash explode...
> 
> If you fly a jet, sometime you get crazy instant stall stopped by trees.


haha yeah been there done that...
Pole strikes back is the new star wars bf movie coming out late december...haha


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Yeah I realize that, but I don't think they are still going to replenish that fast, so you'd be better off just shooting someone with a gun, then hanging out by a ammo box waiting for your one drone to replenish and when you do get it your pretty much sitting there helpless as you fly it around.


Do we play a different game altogether? People don't grief because they'd be 'better off' killing you some other way. I'm not even sure what that means. CQ has delploy areas that are pretty much untouchable. Nevermind HC servers where there isn't even a killcam. I have a feeling the people I run into that disagree with me about most things in this game play nothing but TDM and small infantry maps. So, not battlefield in other words.

And the one hit to heli kill drone is beyond stupid. How are you supposed to defend against that?


----------



## Archngamin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> And the one hit to heli kill drone is beyond stupid. How are you supposed to defend against that?


Probably by not hovering in one spot.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *New gadgets in China Rising DLC. The drone looks like fun!
> *


Dem sexy 'new' guns. Its hard to just commit to only one. You guys know what i'm talking about.


----------



## RexKobra

Looks like some of the DLC weapons are now available. I played against someone that already had the MTAR. I used it, and its not that bad. Just didnt get a kill with it. Check out this screen after my most recent game:


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archngamin*
> 
> Probably by not hovering in one spot.


Sounds like the opinion from someone who's never flown one. No surprise. The peanut gallery is full of'em. In the open maps it's no big deal. On the city maps, good luck dealing with mobile AA, infantry lock on weapons, other heli's, jets and now drones.


----------



## Aparition

I liked the sound of some of those new guns. BRRRRRRRrup.


----------



## hotwheels1997

I'm getting very pissed with this game lately.
1.Haven't played for few days.330 skill and now 245pts.Awesome...
2.Ribbons points doesn't count = Have lost too much points
3.Tickets left on Battlelog doesn't show up = i join 10 games in a row with 10 tickets left for my team = worst win/loss ratio
4.Left a server because didn't like it = -20 skill points.
5.Post-patch,crashes all the time.
6.Made me increase my GPU voltage which i didn't want to do honestly...
7.Dawnbraker is more CPU hog then freaking Intel Burn Test.
DICE,please fix your game.I know it has been rushed by EA,but please- don't make patches that ruin stuff even more and fix nothing.


----------



## Strileckifunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> I'm getting very pissed with this game lately.
> 1.Haven't played for few days.330 skill and now 245pts.Awesome...
> 2.Ribbons points doesn't count = Have lost too much points
> 3.Tickets left on Battlelog doesn't show up = i join 10 games in a row with 10 tickets left for my team = worst win/loss ratio
> 4.Left a server because didn't like it = -20 skill points.
> 5.Post-patch,crashes all the time.
> 6.Made me increase my GPU voltage which i didn't want to do honestly...
> 7.Dawnbraker is more CPU hog then freaking Intel Burn Test.
> DICE,please fix your game.I know it has been rushed by EA,but please- don't make patches that ruin stuff even more and fix nothing.


In regards to your performance concerns, maybe you need to turn some settings down? And what do you mean it's worse than Intels Burn Test? You mean temperature or CPU usage wise?


----------



## RexKobra

I think that they may have nerfed the AKU-12. It is no longer as stable as it once was. It now has much more recoil.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strileckifunk*
> 
> In regards to your performance concerns, maybe you need to turn some settings down? And what do you mean it's worse than Intels Burn Test? You mean temperature or CPU usage wise?


I don't have performance problems.My FPS stays above 60 and only dips in intense fire fights on Ultra.I mean,it makes my CPU bottleneck my 7950 a lot.I have 80% usage when i look down the main road ,from where you could see the entire map.It's either my low 1680x1050 resolution not in need for more GPU usage or I don't know.


----------



## Slightly skewed

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1qm42q/new_weapon_unlocks_and_how_to_get_them/


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> I think that they may have nerfed the AKU-12. It is no longer as stable as it once was. It now has much more recoil.


Oh god,please not that be the case.I even made a video yesterday about that gun and how it is my favourite...


----------



## sinnedone

lol I wrote that comment about the tank shell and tv on jacks thread.

As far as hovering....the plane in a can has more maneuverability than a tv by the looks of the video. Now if I can tv choppers just fine this will definitely be easier.

China rising guns are able to be unlocked right now! I am using the Mtar myself. I believe its a glitch from the latest patch, like the 100x multiplier some people got a day or 2 ago.


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1qm42q/new_weapon_unlocks_and_how_to_get_them/


can someone copy this info here? can't access reddit from work


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> can someone copy this info here? can't access reddit from work


done:

The devs added five new weapons in the patch today. Here's how to get a few of them, I'll edit the post as soon as I find out how to get the others.
I believe the only way to complete the assignments is to achieve everything it requires in one round, so join a high ticket server and hope you don't crash.
L85A2
Assignment: Open Fire
Assault ribbon x3
Get a kill with a pistol in a round
Get a kill with 40mm grenade in a round
Get a kill with the defibrillator in a round
L96A1
Assignment: Need Only One
Sniper ribbon x3
Get a kill with a shotgun in a round
Get a kill with a DMR in a round
Get a kill with C4 in a round
MTAR-21
Assignment: Multitalented
Get a kill with an AR
Get a kill with a LMG
Get a kill with a Sniper Rifle
Get a kill with kill with a grenade
RPK-74M
Assignment: Powder Keg
LMG ribbon 3x
Get a kill with the M224 Mortar
MP7
Assignment: Make A Dent
Destroy an air vehicle with portable AA
Anti Vehicle Ribbon x3
Also, two new gadgets:
SUAV, Flying laser designator. Must be controlled (Recon)
UCAV, Flying Airburst grenade. Must be controlled (Support, Long refil from Ammobox)
New Assignments:
Middle King
10 Hours China Rising
???
1 Kill with SUAV


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Finally the damn scoreboard is back in Battlelog. In less great news, Server R10 apparently blows.

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1qmfi0/r10_server_crashing_every_map_change_dice_come_on/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Oh god,please not that be the case.I even made a video yesterday about that gun and how it is my favourite...


If true, my guess was it was intended to have more recoil all along. But I'm simply basing that on how "good" people were saying it was. Ah well, maybe in that case at least your video can be a nostalgia piece.


----------



## djriful

.44 pistol was horrid delay when you shoot, I haven't test it in this patch yet.


----------



## delavan

Alright,

I installed the patch for BF4 this morning. Stutter is gone, so it's smoother.

BUT, the no sound glitch is still occuring (at least on Golmud) and I have some in-game chat issue, where every caracter i type turns into a no.1...so sometimes I can't use in-game chat....


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Oh god,please not that be the case.I even made a video yesterday about that gun and how it is my favourite...


Welp, hopefully the FAMAS doesnt get the same treatment. Ya'll remember what happened to it in BF3? DICE patched it 3 times. Wasn't the same ever since.


----------



## delavan

I'm scared that DICE will start nerfing things and try to balance the gameplay by modding weapons....


----------



## SomeDooD

They need to focus on bug fixes before even thinking about modifying weapons. Seriously.


----------



## AJR1775

1 GB update? Really? Wow. Took only 10 minutes to download so good on them for at least provide a decent upload speed on their side. But, 1 GB of data on an update equates to a lot of change in my mind. Wouldn't it?


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SomeDooD*
> 
> They need to focus on bug fixes before even thinking about modifying weapons. Seriously.


Most games have people that work on different things. So you wouldn't expect the team that creates weapon models to start fixing bugs....


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> 1 GB update? Really? Wow. Took only 10 minutes to download so good on them for at least provide a decent upload speed on their side. But, 1 GB of data on an update equates to a lot of change in my mind. Wouldn't it?


It has China Rising assets in it.


----------



## AJR1775

what is with this motion blur they implemented? Can't get rid of it and my blur is set to zero.


----------



## ihatelolcats

i disagree with the conception that bigger file size = better, more ambitious, etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> what is with this motion blur they implemented? Can't get rid of it and my blur is set to zero.


oh no. no no no. i hate that so much from crysis


----------



## Anth0789

The game still crashes for me even after update sadly.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> im poor the slowest one xD


Doubtful...my net speed test rate like bottom 1% of world or something insanely bad.








AND I have to DL the entire game so see you guys tomorrow around this time.


----------



## Emotional Post-it Note

Anyway to get this without origin?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> what is with this motion blur they implemented? Can't get rid of it and my blur is set to zero.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i disagree with the conception that bigger file size = better, more ambitious, etc.
> oh no. no no no. i hate that so much from crysis


Motion blur is nice for 120Hz monitor but for 60Hz, it makes everything worse. Yeah I agree, Crysis motion blur I just puke.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Motion blur is nice for 120Hz monitor but for 60Hz, it makes everything worse. Yeah I agree, Crysis motion blur I just puke.


People buy 120hz monitors to not have motion blur.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Motion blur is nice for 120Hz monitor but for 60Hz, it makes everything worse. Yeah I agree, Crysis motion blur I just puke.


I specifically got a 120hz monitor to remove as much motion blur as i possibly could. I dont even see blur anymore; only on 60hz monitors.


----------



## AJR1775

OK, after chatting back and forth in game with other peeps it seems the motion blur is a bug. It has to be because there is no rhyme or reason when it kicks it. It's not like the really motion blur from before when things got a little hazy, it's almost like a red border that appears for a couple seconds then goes away, it doesn't fade slowly.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Doubtful...my net speed test rate like bottom 1% of world or something insanely bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND I have to DL the entire game so see you guys tomorrow around this time.


Wow, you live in some lighthouse on some faraway rock in the North Sea or something?


----------



## ihatelolcats

it took me more than 24 hours to get the game too


----------



## Totally Dubbed

The JDAM bomb confuses me


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

I unintentionally unlocked the MP7 in a game today, didn't realize it was a China Rising thing until just now. I don't even have premium though! Strange... Anyways, things seemed more stable for me today, I played for a solid 2 hours on a server with nothing funky happening. When I left that server though I realized what people are talking about with server crashes, I couldn't even join a game because they would crash as I was loading!


----------



## CalinTM

Anyone has now stuttering and fps drops for no reason ? For example i shoot from the boat at some wall, and from 70fps i get 30fps then back up to 70fps in a second.


----------



## bigtonyman1138

gotta love alaskan internet speeds!









Sucks that we had a big storm last night and cell service is pretty much down. Can't tether to my phone and get good ping.









Rage quit last night when I was having an amazing game as the support class and unlocked a ton of stuff only to have the server crash and I lost it all. made me so mad!!


----------



## Seallone

Yeah me 2, was able to get 1 hour 30mins of game play tho . Improvement ?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Wow, you live in some lighthouse on some faraway rock in the North Sea or something?


Strangly I live in a suburb outside of the capital of NY....FIOS surrounds me but is not available here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Hey guys found another thing...
> 
> After the patches or whatever, when I finally got home. I loaded a game up and then repeatedly I got application crashes.
> So I looked at the BF4.exe with CFF Explorer.
> 
> 
> 
> That line had some numbers and letters in it and was marked INVALID. I cleared it, as now seen in the screenshot. My Application crashes stopped.
> No idea if that made any difference, but wanted to share my findings.


Did anybody else need to do this?


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Strangly I live in a suburb outside of the capital of NY....FIOS surrounds me but is not available here.


Still shouldn't be that bad. FIOS is a good service....they run physical fiber to the outside of your house then convert it to coaxial by default. But, if you want you can have them turn the box to straight ethernet cable. I found the HDTV quality to be the best out of all the different providers I had.


----------



## connectwise

After the patch today, couldn't join any server.

After waiting for hours, tried again, couldn't join friend's server but could join single player game.

Then after a while again, could join into friends' game and other multiplayer servers.

This is with everything updated, browser etc. Just really wierd. I've tried updating browser and restarted a few times as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> Anyone has now stuttering and fps drops for no reason ? For example i shoot from the boat at some wall, and from 70fps i get 30fps then back up to 70fps in a second.


Could it be that you're just lagging a little and or network smoothing isn't configured as efficiently as it can for that server?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> Anyone knows when the beta ends? Can't wait for release.


Give it another year, we'll have a completed game.


----------



## Sadmoto

1gb patch, this better be good, I havent played the last few days because it just urks me how broken this game still is and was hoping maybe some progress has been made, we will see!


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Did anybody else need to do this?


No one has commented on my posts yet. I had to do it again after the patch.

Just running win 7 x64, nothing special, no custom configs to Windows.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> 1gb patch, this better be good, I havent played the last few days because it just urks me how broken this game still is and was hoping maybe some progress has been made, we will see!


Don't be surprised if you still have crashing problems like everyone else still after the patch... this game is broken....


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> 1gb patch, this better be good, I havent played the last few days because it just urks me how broken this game still is and was hoping maybe some progress has been made, we will see!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be surprised if you still have crashing problems like everyone else still after the patch... this game is broken....
Click to expand...

Broken since day one. :c It turns me off completely...


----------



## HesterDW

Still have no sound on Golmud Railway and Lancang Dam.


----------



## grunion

I haven't had any crashes since day 1, SLI or CFX.

Still an issue:
Key binds randomly quit working..
Audio cuts out for 30-45 secs, all maps..

Other than that, runs great.


----------



## keikei

I'm playing on U.S. servers right now, and most of the tdm rounds are limited to 100 tickets. You spend longer looking at the loading screen then actually playing the game. No crashing though.


----------



## ihatelolcats

obliteration with unlimited time is what you should play


----------



## RexKobra

I like the lastest patch. I have yet to crash and everything is running smoothly. I like that they added a squad leader icon on the map(star). They also improved the small spawn cam, as it looks to be higher resolution.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> No one has commented on my posts yet. I had to do it again after the patch.
> 
> Just running win 7 x64, nothing special, no custom configs to Windows.


Well I bookmarked the page just in case...been waiting out the BF4 storm until the issues subside. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## ihatelolcats

any change to obnoxious 3d icons?


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Seems like after every update that happens. It gets annoying playing for such short periods of time.


----------



## Archangel85

Just saw this banner, nice of them to notice after a month lol.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> obliteration with unlimited time is what you should play


Is there a way to tell before joining what the ticket limit is? First thing I look for once I join the actual game. I prefer Rush, Domination, Deathmatch, & Obliteration. The first 3 are hit or miss, some are 100 tickets and I bail right away looking for another server, found one that was 1000







Would be good if you could see that info before joining.


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Is there a way to tell before joining what the ticket limit is? First thing I look for once I join the actual game. I prefer Rush, Domination, Deathmatch, & Obliteration. The first 3 are hit or miss, some are 100 tickets and I bail right away looking for another server, found one that was 1000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be good if you could see that info before joining.


Its under the server details tab. Or at least thats where it is for the TDM servers.

Edit: View server page is the exact wording of the button.


----------



## james8

game is much stabler since patch. no crash today so far and I've played for hours. no lags either. pretty good!


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Is there a way to tell before joining what the ticket limit is? First thing I look for once I join the actual game. I prefer Rush, Domination, Deathmatch, & Obliteration. The first 3 are hit or miss, some are 100 tickets and I bail right away looking for another server, found one that was 1000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be good if you could see that info before joining.


Its currently broken. They put it in, but it started crashing servers with the latest patch so Now you get this instead:


----------



## Shweller

I personally think the patch made things worse. Every other game crashed for me so I just gave up trying to play.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Strangly I live in a suburb outside of the capital of NY....FIOS surrounds me but is not available here.
> Did anybody else need to do this?


I just did this, trying it now... will report back.


----------



## IAmDay

So I load in fine but once I get to the spawn in menu it goes black and gives the dumb little flashing square and exits my game. No explanation in red at the bottom on Battlelog either.


----------



## Sadmoto

No crashes so far with about 7 games, but I think my fps is lower then average or it was because I was playing 64p tdm instead of CQL, going to try out conquest to confirm, but I still get long loading screens which is really annoying, it makes defuse unplayable for me


----------



## Totally Dubbed

No problems as of yet here - audio still cuts out - I fel as if the FPS has dropped. I have no proof for it, just felt a little more sluggish.
Still had rubberbanding issues and netcode registry.

So what did they do? Just added 1GB of drones into the game - that's all it feels like.
It's going to be like this for another 3 months until they sort it out - if you ask me, they should postpone the DLCs


----------



## Renairy

didnt work


----------



## Akadaka

I've had 1 crash since patch so it isn't 100% stable.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigtonyman1138*
> 
> Its under the server details tab. Or at least thats where it is for the TDM servers.
> 
> Edit: View server page is the exact wording of the button.


I did check that, it shows ticket % but not total tickets.


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> I did check that, it shows ticket % but not total tickets.


Ah gotcha my bad. Guess I need to learn how to read.


----------



## IAmDay

Well turns out I was banned from that server. Thought the game was broken again.


----------



## yusupov

when is CR coming? i may start actually playing


----------



## theturbofd

Does anyone have the assignment for the L96A1? I don't see it unless it's a premium thing.


----------



## ntherblast

Anyone with nvidia cards that aren't experiencing crashes could you post which graphic drivers you are using? Also I heard that people are unlocking china rising weapons already. How is this possible and wehre do I go to see how to unlock them.


----------



## theturbofd

Nevermind I just unlocked the L96


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> what is with this motion blur they implemented? Can't get rid of it and my blur is set to zero.


ok some friends and I figured out what is causing the blur thing that strobes on your screen sometimes, 4 of us went into a server to figure it out, it is 100% caused by the enemy commanders EMP UAV..................wiithout a doubt, what a terrible bug


----------



## Blindrage606

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> ok some friends and I figured out what is causing the blur thing that strobes on your screen sometimes, 4 of us went into a server to figure it out, it is 100% caused by the enemy commanders EMP UAV..................wiithout a doubt, what a terrible bug


I HATE this bug. It's like seizure inducing..


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*
> 
> I HATE this bug. It's like seizure inducing..


I agree!

At first I was very understanding of dice with the release, I had confidence that they would patch the server client and fix the client crashes but it's obvious they felt they had to react to the criticism and they released the patch that was dedicated to China Rising which has introduced even more bugs (such as the emp uav blur strobe), not fixed the server and client crashes, and released the China Rising assignments early. At this point I have lost confidence in dice.


----------



## ihatelolcats

color thing sucks. is it not from explosions as well? horrible like crysis
i dont think its a bug at all. its intended


----------



## pel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Does anyone have the assignment for the L96A1? I don't see it unless it's a premium thing.


china rising prob, and maybe u have to unlock other weapons before u can unlock it, i got the hidden assigment and only got china rissing no premium


----------



## bgtrance

So far so good for me. Played 3 hours with no crashes and nothing out of the ordinary that I saw. Game running same performance wise from pre-patch.


----------



## afuhnk

was this taken from here ealier today? I don't remember.. but here

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1qm42q/new_weapon_unlocks_and_how_to_get_them/

-edit : if I knew how to quote I would have started posting here (thread) ealier (like few weeks past).. still don't know how to quote but info relevant


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Looks like 100 ticket matches are now the standard ticket allowance for matches. You can't increase the amount of tickets on official/ranked servers and still have them record your scores. What a bunch of crap.









[SERVER OWNER WARNING] R10 Ticket count on Official servers is now capped at 100% MAX; Ranked at 200% MAX


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigtonyman1138*
> 
> Looks like 100 ticket matches are now the standard ticket allowance for matches. You can't increase the amount of tickets on official/ranked servers and still have them record your scores. What a bunch of crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SERVER OWNER WARNING] R10 Ticket count on Official servers is now capped at 100% MAX; Ranked at 200% MAX


100% or 100? Because I played in two servers this afternoon and they both had 800 (or maybe it was 700) ticket conquest games. But definitely more than 100.


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> 100% or 100? Because I played in two servers this afternoon and they both had 800 (or maybe it was 700) ticket conquest games. But definitely more than 100.


depends on the server and game being played. For TDM the ticket size is locked at 100 tickets even for 64 player servers. And conquest is also locked though at a higher number I believe.


----------



## bgtrance

GODAMNIT! 4 hours of gaming and boom sound loop crash. They didn't fix squat if they haven't fixed that!


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> ok some friends and I figured out what is causing the blur thing that strobes on your screen sometimes, 4 of us went into a server to figure it out, it is 100% caused by the enemy commanders EMP UAV..................wiithout a doubt, what a terrible bug


No it isn't. It happens in games with no commander also.


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> GODAMNIT! 4 hours of gaming and boom sound loop crash. They didn't fix squat if they haven't fixed that!


if you're getting a sound loop crash it's possible it's on your end. Sound loop crash is usually a hardware/overclock issue.


----------



## scutzi128

Last night I was flying the attack chopper on the dam map and the enemy aa was instantly locking us across the water and its aa rockets were hitting us before I could even flare (less then a second). Do you think the guy was hacking or is the aa just super op now?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Last night I was flying the attack chopper on the dam map and the enemy aa was instantly locking us across the water and its aa rockets were hitting us before I could even flare (less then a second). Do you think the guy was hacking or is the aa just super op now?


Just Beta issues.
It is a lag/Sound issue, it happened in Beta.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Last night I was flying the attack chopper on the dam map and the enemy aa was instantly locking us across the water and its aa rockets were hitting us before I could even flare (less then a second). Do you think the guy was hacking or is the aa just super op now?


It's called Active Radar, you can just shot these rockets anywhere, and it will find target itself, it will lock on you like 10 meters away from you, so you have no chance to use flares.
OP bs is OP, they nerfed it in last patch, but still it's too noob-friendly.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Played I think 6 games last night, 4/6 crashed/server crash...lol
IMHO, patches are never a good thing, increased risk of breaking the game more than it might fix it...but we'll see...


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> No it isn't. It happens in games with no commander also.


are you sure about that? that wasn't the case in our testing, it didn't start until the enemy commander put up his emp uav and only while I was under it.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Played I think 6 games last night, 4/6 crashed/server crash...lol
> IMHO, patches are never a good thing, increased risk of breaking the game more than it might fix it...but we'll see...


My first time playing in 6 days last night, you are not alone, I played or attempted to play maybe 6 rounds and had 5 crashes due to bf4 exe stopped working, I thought maybe the mild oc have just put on my new gpu, going to have to try it stock today.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

This looks good - I would do it if it was on my phone:


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> My first time playing in 6 days last night, you are not alone, I played or attempted to play maybe 6 rounds and had 5 crashes due to bf4 exe stopped working, I thought maybe the mild oc have just put on my new gpu, going to have to try it stock today.


3 were ctd crashes, then 1 was a full server crash, players in the game froze, I could shoot with infinite ammo till the server crashed, lol interesting how that responds with a crash...


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigtonyman1138*
> 
> depends on the server and game being played. For TDM the ticket size is locked at 100 tickets even for 64 player servers. And conquest is also locked though at a higher number I believe.


Yeah, I've been avoiding TDM because of the 100 ticket limit. I haven't found a TDM server yet with more than 100, hope they fix that. I thought early on I had gotten into a TDM server with more than 100 but I think it was another mode like Rush or Domination that I'm confusing it with.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> This looks good - I would do it if it was on my phone:


Wow, what an annoying accent









Otherwise, questions:

Will it come on Android?
Are you commanding PC or console servers?
The toilet commander is actually a genuine interest to me. I'm actually thinking about getting a tablet now :|


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Yeah, I've been avoiding TDM because of the 100 ticket limit. I haven't found a TDM server yet with more than 100, hope they fix that. I thought early on I had gotten into a TDM server with more than 100 but I think it was another mode like Rush or Domination that I'm confusing it with.


There used to be 500 ticket TDM servers before the patch. I don't know what happened to them nnow.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Wow, what an annoying accent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise, questions:
> 
> Will it come on Android?
> Are you commanding PC or console servers?
> The toilet commander is actually a genuine interest to me. I'm actually interested in getting a tablet now :|


Apparently it seems like it will come to android.
Other than that - good questions. I didn't make the video, no idea lol


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Wow, what an annoying accent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise, questions:
> 
> Will it come on Android?
> Are you commanding PC or console servers?
> The toilet commander is actually a genuine interest to me. I'm actually thinking about getting a tablet now :|


Android will get it later this month.
It depends on which version you have.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Android will get it later this month.
> It depends on which version you have.


but what if you have it on multiple platforms?
I had BF3 prem on xbox and BF3 on PC.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> but what if you have it on multiple platforms?
> I had BF3 prem on xbox and BF3 on PC.


Dont have any experience with the app or xbox bf4 however you have to be level 10 to do commander im sure you have to sign in for either console or pc so thats where it decides more than likely.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> There used to be 500 ticket TDM servers before the patch. I don't know what happened to them nnow.


They are just playing "pin the tail on the donkey" they obviously have no idea what is wrong with their game. I was doing good before their client side patch or maybe another server side patch, a few days ago I played 7-15 games of 1000 ticket TDM on Op Lockers and only had client side crashes which were fine.
Yesterday I played 5ish games of 200 ticket TDM and 4 of those times the server crashed and 3 times my client crashed.

For some reason I wonder if the serverside crashes are because they are the ones that are providing the servers? I wonder if the servers they are going through are not stable and that is the issue. I doubt the server providers are running them all on dedicated boxes.


----------



## DizzlePro

i'm done with this game for now, Yeah. I can't take it. no matter how good the game is, i just cant enjoy it so im gonna uninstall for now & once DICE figures things out. maybe ill return.

Also dice should rename the support class to the spam class, why? M224 mortar, airburst, & soon the Ucav.


----------



## gatornation240

Just updated last night and now I can't play the game. It launches to a black screen with flickering borders like crazy, I can hear sound but get just a black screen. Running 13.8, I guess I'll just try 13.9.2 beta


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> i'm done with this game for now, Yeah. I can't take it. no matter how good the game is, i just cant enjoy it so im gonna uninstall for now & once DICE figures things out. maybe ill return.
> 
> Also dice should rename the support class to the spam class, why? M224 mortar, airburst, & soon the Ucav.


Yeah it doesn't help that the support class has unlimited ammo either to replenish these things. Personally while it might have been a good idea I think the airburst needs to be taken out of the game or at the very least given to the engineer class so that there is competition for usage. Right now there is no reason not to run the airburst with how OP it is it does way too much damage for how straight the grenades fly. There really is no room for tactical gameplay when all you have to do is have a squad all run the airburst and blow through everything.

As a whole I think the support class needs a nerf. In BF3 I could see it being a viable spamming class because its guns had little to no accuracy and were really only useful for suppressing the other team.
Now they are lasers with tons of ammo in the clip and unlimited ammo at their disposal.

Overall I think the other classes are pretty balanced for the most part. The recon class might need a boost though, you shouldn't have to shoot someone twice in the chest with a bolt action rifle to kill them.


----------



## The-racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Right now there is no reason not to run the airburst with how OP it is it does way too much damage for how straight the grenades fly. There really is no room for tactical gameplay when all you have to do is have a squad all run the airburst and blow through everything.


Well , thats how it works IRL .
It calculates the distance , the trajectory needed , and places the grenade exactly where you need it.
The grenades don't go straight tho, it "volley's" it to the target.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Anyone with nvidia cards that aren't experiencing crashes could you post which graphic drivers you are using? Also I heard that people are unlocking china rising weapons already. How is this possible and wehre do I go to see how to unlock them.


780 sli running 331.65 haven't had a crash in ~6 hrs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Last night I was flying the attack chopper on the dam map and the enemy aa was instantly locking us across the water and its aa rockets were hitting us before I could even flare (less then a second). Do you think the guy was hacking or is the aa just super op now?


AA is very OP, I unlocked AA completely in 3 rounds.


----------



## Aparition

Flares are good at defending against the lock on AA, would the ECM jammer be the counter to active radar?


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> Well , thats how it works IRL .
> It calculates the distance , the trajectory needed , and places the grenade exactly where you need it.
> The grenades don't go straight tho, it "volley's" it to the target.


Air bursts are dirty, lots of fun and extremely effective, I only tried em out in beta, and they were good, but have a whole team using them, its likes USAS+frags in 64metro all over.
I still find myself using C4 or claymores then I do airbursts and I mainly play support.

One issues I think as games progress and make games like battlefield that mimic near present war and uses tech that is/was used recently, we're gonna see "oh thats so OP" and honestly it will be, because it is IRL.








Thats what I think about with every smart RPG ingame, they are so frustrating but gotta deal with em.


----------



## avp2007

Hello,
Anybody getting this screen after clicking the play button in Origin? First time this has happened so I wasn't sure if this was a bug or if people are having the same problem this morning?

This page can't be displayed

•Make sure the web address https://battlelog.battlefield.com is correct.
•Look for the page with your search engine.
•Refresh the page in a few minutes.
•Make sure TLS and SSL protocols are enabled. Go to Tools > Internet Options > Advanced > Settings > Security


----------



## anticommon

This is the error I get every single time I try and run the game on my laptop. Every. Single. Time.


----------



## bluedevil

Anyone want to chime in?http://www.overclock.net/t/1441342/new-headset#post_21195615


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Flares are good at defending against the lock on AA, would the ECM jammer be the counter to active radar?


Theoretically both flares and ecm can counter the active radar. The only problem is that you have to deploy it before missiles lock you, and that's lottery.
So there is no defence against active radar.


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> if you're getting a sound loop crash it's possible it's on your end. Sound loop crash is usually a hardware/overclock issue.


Generally I'd agree with you, except for the fact that I thought my overclocked 780 was unstable so I gradually kept decreasing clocks every time I got a crash. Kept going and going, and eventually I got to stock and it was still crashing with the sound loop (or sometimes the other bug that lists the driver at the end). This game is just broken. Hell, my laptop can't even load the game at all without producing a DX error.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> 
> This is the error I get every single time I try and run the game on my laptop. Every. Single. Time.


Use CFF explorer and look at the BF4.exe, see if there is an INVALID entry.
Clear it. see if that helps.
Worked for me.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> are you sure about that? that wasn't the case in our testing, it didn't start until the enemy commander put up his emp uav and only while I was under it.


Yes. Try playing a few matches with no commander. It happens in them as well. Not just for me others have tested it also. There are also comments in the Battlefield 4 sub on Reddit where others have had the same results.


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Use CFF explorer and look at the BF4.exe, see if there is an INVALID entry.
> Clear it. see if that helps.
> Worked for me.


Did that and nothing changed. Still getting the error..


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Yes. Try playing a few matches with no commander. It happens in them as well. Not just for me others have tested it also. There are also comments in the Battlefield 4 sub on Reddit where others have had the same results.


ok will do! doesn't surprise me, their bugs know no boundaries


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> 
> This is the error I get every single time I try and run the game on my laptop. Every. Single. Time.


I got that error about three times last night. I cranked up my fans on my gpu's and never got it again. Made me think it was a heat issue.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> I did check that, it shows ticket % but not total tickets.


Yeah I haven't found a way to determine this either. The "advanced" browser options list all kinds of crap no one would care about generally...but no total tickets. I have managed to find a couple 400 tickets servers but the "Rum" one has been totally empty for a couple days now.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/882e4f5f-618a-4e9d-9222-ff3dd7aa2fa3/Fatal-Insanity/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/3ee8da05-9138-45d2-8400-b539ec5829a7/Rum-Coke-Clan-Server/

Possibly this one too (not at home now):

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/f2dd1c49-d8c3-4e45-bedf-dc6ee29a8acf/Reddit247-RDDT-R-BF4Server-Conquest-Grandma-s-House-34-Slot/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Generally I'd agree with you, except for the fact that I thought my overclocked 780 was unstable so I gradually kept decreasing clocks every time I got a crash. Kept going and going, and eventually I got to stock and it was still crashing with the sound loop (or sometimes the other bug that lists the driver at the end). This game is just broken. Hell, my laptop can't even load the game at all without producing a DX error.


What about your CPU and RAM? Though I am still not convinced it's really on our end. Followed me across two machines (tweaked/lowered OC) and a new sound card too (was upgrading anyway). Though, it's gone away for me now since yesterday at least so far (but only played like an hour last night).


----------



## Aparition

that sucks, seem that issue is only related to my system...
Did you see an INVALID entry though?


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Also dice should rename the support class to the spam class, why? M224 mortar, airburst, & soon the Ucav.


The mortars were nerfed in the latest patch. I tested it out yesterday, and you can no longer reissue a mortar launcher after you have exhausted the ammo in your own. Before the patch you pretty much had unlimited ammo as you could use up a launcher and then spawn another one with an ammo box.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> that sucks, seem that issue is only related to my system...
> Did you see an INVALID entry though?


Mine says INVALID,but I do not have many crashes.


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> that sucks, seem that issue is only related to my system...
> Did you see an INVALID entry though?


Yes, it said invalid. Still didn't fix it though.


----------



## avp2007

This page can't be displayed

•Make sure the web address https://battlelog.battlefield.com is correct.
•Look for the page with your search engine.
•Refresh the page in a few minutes.
•Make sure TLS and SSL protocols are enabled. Go to Tools > Internet Options > Advanced > Settings > Security

Fix connection problems

Here is my stupid issue, I checked TLS and SSL and they are fine.. is the server down? anybody have this issue?


----------



## iARDAs

Servers are so messed up.

Many servers show that they support 200-300 tickets or so but when you play on that server it is always the default ticket.

75 for Rush and 100 for TDM.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> that sucks, seem that issue is only related to my system...
> Did you see an INVALID entry though?


It says invalid for as well and I am crashing left and right.I tried your approach and removed it ,launched the game but it crashed 30secs after loading the first map


----------



## IAmDay

So Nvidia users turn your digital vibrance to 100%. I can now see everyone in the dark sections of the map and during smoke I can see the gray outline of someone. So OP


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Servers are so messed up.
> 
> Many servers show that they support 200-300 tickets or so but when you play on that server it is always the default ticket.
> 
> 75 for Rush and 100 for TDM.


Just following this thread, the launch seems to be disgustingly bad (at least for some). Some really nasty bugs and glitches going on.

OT: Been playing Medal of Honor, lol @ that game, sooo terrible. I hope it was a console port, because if it was a PC-first title, that is really shameful. FOV must be at like 50 or 60... quite annoying.


----------



## anticommon

Laptop just magically decided to work. No clue why.

Edit: aaand it stopped again. Go figure.


----------



## Aparition

Dunno guys. Maybe it is a combination of things?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Servers are so messed up.
> 
> Many servers show that they support 200-300 tickets or so but when you play on that server it is always the default ticket.


Shows where? Did they now add this info?

Well my experience last night was a lot better but I'm not yet ready to think I am finally done crashing once and for all.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Shows where? Did they now add this info?
> 
> Well my experience last night was a lot better but I'm not yet ready to think I am finally done crashing once and for all.


When you click the server name it writes there in the format of 100% tickets or 200% tickets or so.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Just following this thread, the launch seems to be disgustingly bad (at least for some). Some really nasty bugs and glitches going on.
> 
> OT: Been playing Medal of Honor, lol @ that game, sooo terrible. I hope it was a console port, because if it was a PC-first title, that is really shameful. FOV must be at like 50 or 60... quite annoying.


To be honest I can play the game just fine lately however server tickets are boring. They need to be fixed.


----------



## Ghost12

What can this dumb game think of next, I have appeared on my own friends list lol, tried to have a chat with myself but it told me in a red box we are not friends.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> What can this dumb game think of next, I have appeared on my own friends list lol, tried to have a chat with myself but it told me in a red box we are not friends.


hahahahaha


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> What can this dumb game think of next, I have appeared on my own friends list lol, tried to have a chat with myself but it told me in a red box we are not friends.


I've played with myself on same server... five times


----------



## Maxxa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> What can this dumb game think of next, I have appeared on my own friends list lol, tried to have a chat with myself but it told me in a red box we are not friends.


That's because you de-friended yourself. It's an internal struggle no doubt.


----------



## WhiteDog

Latest gameplay video. Enjoy.... Hurrah!! Eye of the Tiger


----------



## Ghost12

At least some humour lol in a dark time, but is still there, on my own list

http://gyazo.com/a25a75549960d79bc5874c6b4b7f89d8


----------



## wrigleyvillain

When your new AAA game crashes every third round you really have to just laugh or things might start getting violent and broken.


----------



## Maxxa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> At least some humour lol in a dark time, but is still there, on my own list
> 
> http://gyazo.com/a25a75549960d79bc5874c6b4b7f89d8


Can't help but think about John Candy in Spaceballs "I'm a Mog, half man half dog. I'm my own best friend".


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Maxxa you now must change your avatar to Barf. The Comedy Gods have spoken.


----------



## Maxxa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Maxxa you now must change your avatar to Barf. The Comedy Gods have spoken.


Lord knows we can't anger the comedy gods.

To stay relevant to the thread I had one of the best kills 2 nights ago. As I was driving a tank I saw a guy duck into a house and I just wen straight through the house running him over in the process, had a few teammates spectators say in chat "that was frigging awesome" followed by lulz.


----------



## richuwo11

Played for 4 hrs last night after the patch. No crashes so far. Played Obliteration and Conquest game types. The only weird thing that happened was at the start of one of the Domination rounds everyone's screens went black, but we could still move around and shoot. It seemed to fix itself after a few minutes and all was good after that.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> if you're getting a sound loop crash it's possible it's on your end. Sound loop crash is usually a hardware/overclock issue.


You are seriously joking with this response right? Half the players get this crash bro I hope its not news flash for you.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richuwo11*
> 
> Played for 4 hrs last night after the patch. No crashes so far. Played Obliteration and Conquest game types. The only weird thing that happened was at the start of one of the Domination rounds everyone's screens went black, but we could still move around and shoot. It seemed to fix itself after a few minutes and all was good after that.


lol did anyone get any kills?


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> What can this dumb game think of next, I have appeared on my own friends list lol, tried to have a chat with myself but it told me in a red box we are not friends.


----------



## richuwo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> lol did anyone get any kills?


Don't think so. But I spawned on a rooftop somewhere and fell off and died







. After that the lights came back on.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> *I've played with myself on same server... five times*


----------



## phinexswarm71

so now that the game stopped crashing i may be able to actually leveling at this game??


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> so now that the game stopped crashing i may be able to actually leveling at this game??


Even if you crash during a round, as long as you don't join the same server, your progress will be recorded so yeah happy leveling.


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> You are seriously joking with this response right? Half the players get this crash bro I hope its not news flash for you.


sounds like somebody's angry... or are you like this all the time? lol... no crashing issues here. The only thing that bugs me is the sound cutting in and out especially on the railroad map.


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Even if you crash during a round, as long as you don't join the same server, your progress will be recorded so yeah happy leveling.


i was joking because it was genuinely tougher to lvl up before the patch,im lvl 20 though

i think your losing the progress no matter if u rejoin the server or not AFAIK


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> i was joking because it was genuinely tougher to lvl up before the patch,im lvl 20 though
> 
> i think your losing the progress no matter if u rejoin the server or not AFAIK


No you don't lose it, provided no rejoin before round end or the server itself does not crash. If this were not the case I'd have been raging much harder about my crashes than I did. Only ended up losing one 12-4 session mostly AMTRAC kills on Flood Zone. Other times I had been doing well and got a lot of unlocks I just waited and eventually everything showed up. To be totally safe I did not join any server at all until that happened but should not matter.


----------



## iARDAs

Some Rush gameplay

CBJ-MS is a great engineer weapon for short distance btw. I am enjoying it a lot.


----------



## ihatelolcats

whats the deal with people who have no ping? is that hax?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> whats the deal with people who have no ping? is that hax?


No. It's just a dash instead of the numeric value right? Have not seen in BF4 yet but I remember it from BF3 in the beginning as it plagued me for some reason (plus a few others I did notice) but figured eventually was fixed or just worked itself out. Still sometimes servers in BattleLog won't show a ping for me but can't say seen in-game with players in a long time. I check my score between spawns fairly often as well so...


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> No you don't lose it, provided no rejoin before round end or the server itself does not crash. If this were not the case I'd have been raging much harder about my crashes than I did. Only ended up losing one 12-4 session mostly AMTRAC kills on Flood Zone. Other times I had been doing well and got a lot of unlocks I just waited and eventually everything showed up. To be totally safe I did not join any server at all until that happened but should not matter.


alright fair enough,that might explain my times when i actually rejoined the same server before end match and the loss of progress,but mostly i went to different servers so i wonder if the servers werent crashing also


----------



## NV43

Anyone else having an issue where Battlelog won't load to even get into game? Running Chrome, for what its worth. Couldn't get it to work with Firefox either. Times like this I wish it was all handled inside the game, and there was no Battlelog.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*


omg







like this!!!!


----------



## Ghost12

Game is worse than ever imo. I did not play for 6 days then played last night, 90% crashes, thought maybe my mild gpu oc, returned to stock and started my first round tonight on Dawnbreaker, just crashed again 50% way through the round. In the 50% I played I noticed a kind of motion blur that was not there before also, maybe as am playing on ultra now and not medium but still using the same motion blur removing cfg file as before. It may be coincidence but before swapping my gpu and drivers from a hd7870 which was fine @1440p on medium preset to a 780 lightning and the latest nvidia drivers I have had nothing but crashes. Had no such problems before, even in the beta was perfect for me and on release, it may be just coincidental and the game is somewhat broken but the fact remains the same.

It is near on pointless playing this game in its current state


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I laughed so hard:
I remembered this dogtag in BF3:


Looked on BF4 - and I'm going to spam playing rush to get this one:


I think it's appropriate right







?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Wow, what an annoying accent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The toilet commander is actually a genuine interest to me. I'm actually thinking about getting a tablet now :|


They even have a dogtag for you sausage


----------



## Aesthethc

Did anyone else notice that the TV missile reloads two missiles every 20 seconds instead of a TV missile that reloaded every 3-5 seconds? I tried seatswitching the other day, and i guess once you shoot your two TV missiles youre out for the next 20 seconds.... I just dont get how a TV missile doesnt kill a jet in one hit. Maybe helicopters, but why not jets ? :/

I also feel like the splash damage for TV missile against infantry is a lot less now too :/


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Did anyone else notice that the TV missile reloads two missiles every 20 seconds instead of a TV missile that reloaded every 3-5 seconds? I tried seatswitching the other day, and i guess once you shoot your two TV missiles youre out for the next 20 seconds.... I just dont get how a TV missile doesnt kill a jet in one hit. Maybe helicopters, but why not jets ? :/
> 
> I also feel like the splash damage for TV missile against infantry is a lot less now too :/


Yes noticed today on the test range in the boat. 2 missile then long reload


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm now experiencing graphical problems - really bad ones.
The screen seems to be "flickering" red- just like when you switch screen.
Nothing has changed, apart fromt he patch....
I can't play like this, it's hurting my eyes

Well DICE, you screwed up


----------



## jmcosta

omg why sooooooooo many crashes fsesdgsh





























they need to fix this godammit


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm now experiencing graphical problems - really bad ones.
> The screen seems to be "flickering" red- just like when you switch screen.
> Nothing has changed, apart fromt he patch....
> I can't play like this, it's hurting my eyes
> 
> Well DICE, you screwed up


Its not good, I was real patient in the beta and release but this is getting worse not better. Absolutely ridiculous imo


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Its not good, I was real patient in the beta and release but this is getting worse not better. Absolutely ridiculous imo


the thing which gets me is that it got worse - was just chatting to 3 people in a server from ScanUK - and all of them have the same flickering problems.
Although they were on AMD cards


----------



## keikei

L85A2 First Look & New Gun Unlocks! (Battlefield 4 Gameplay/Commentary)






*this would be one of the few good glitches right now. One of the new 'China Rising' guns.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm now experiencing graphical problems - really bad ones.
> The screen seems to be "flickering" red- just like when you switch screen.
> Nothing has changed, apart fromt he patch....
> I can't play like this, it's hurting my eyes
> 
> Well DICE, you screwed up


NAH nah, don't blame dice. Do what dice is doing. BLAME EA!

& here I thought it may be time to buy the game after this last patch. Guess i'll wait another week...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> NAH nah, don't blame dice. Do what dice is doing. BLAME EA!
> 
> & here I thought it may be time to buy the game after this last patch. Guess i'll wait another week...


DICE = EA - I don't care for people defending DICE - they're just as bad.
If they patched their game properly in BF2142 - then I would have continued playing that game.
People blame EA - and I do too, but DICE have a huge role in it too.
So both are to blame.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> L85A2 First Look & New Gun Unlocks! (Battlefield 4 Gameplay/Commentary)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *this would be one of the few good glitches right now. One of the new 'China Rising' guns.


That guy is crazy good.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> That guy is crazy good.


that's odd - usually he camps in vehicles









In other news:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/TotallydubbedHD/weapons/177435049/pc/

Finally finished the CS-LR4!
First gun to 500 kills - check!


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> That guy is crazy good.


Seems he is invisible look at the dude at around 2:05


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> This looks good - I would do it if it was on my phone:


Bought a Nexus 7 solely for that.....been playing hearthstone beta on it ever since....


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

why not just buy another monitor?


----------



## moocowman

Any word from DICE about the accidental release of DLC weapons? I'm curious to see how they handle this situation.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> NAH nah, don't blame dice. Do what dice is doing. BLAME EA!
> 
> & here I thought it may be time to buy the game after this last patch. Guess i'll wait another week...


Yeah I like to see the head developer from Dice go to EA and say "We need to push back BF4 release date another 3 months" He would either get pimped slapped by EA and told to get back to work or fired and hire someone else to finish the job. EA are pretty big scumbags so I can easily lay alot more of the blame on EA than Dice. I blame Dice for adding 6000 weapons, 3000 weapon scopes, 100000000000 dog tags, 1000 camo options, the stupid unlock system, adding all of the auto aim crap weapons. After adding all of this crap they have to try and "balance the game' instead of fixing stuff. Wasting time on SP mode that no one really cares about since people buy BF for MP mode. How I miss the days of BF2 when the only complaint I had was the terrible hit box/netcode from BF2 .


----------



## skupples

Too many options = a never ending spiral of buff, balance, nerf. The BEST example of this I can think of (right now) is the class system in the MMO Rift. Too many options, = too many ways to complain. It leaves the creators in a constant struggle to nerf, buff, & balance things.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> why not just buy another monitor?


Not enough space on my small desk in my small room. Even my monitor doesn't really fit it is on a stand behind the desk.
Also nice to have something to bring to a friends house since I don't own a phone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Too many options = a never ending spiral of buff, balance, nerf. The BEST example of this I can think of (right now) is the class system in the MMO Rift. Too many options, = too many ways to complain. It leaves the creators in a constant struggle to nerf, buff, & balance things.


Same with WoW but since Rift is a copy paste not really a suprise. IDK how they respond with Rift but devs cave to the lowest common denominator every time in WoW.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Any word from DICE about the accidental release of DLC weapons? I'm curious to see how they handle this situation.


Im pretty sure this wasnt an accident I remember unlocking new guns before the new DLC was available in BF3.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Bought a Nexus 7 solely for that.....been playing hearthstone beta on it ever since....


Nice tablet








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Any word from DICE about the accidental release of DLC weapons? I'm curious to see how they handle this situation.


I haven't been trying to get them at all to be honest.
I'm waiting till they release - and we've got plenty of weapons as it is

I honestly would be happy if DICE/EA pushed back the DLC date and sorted out the game - then released more content.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Not enough space on my small desk in my small room. Even my monitor doesn't really fit it is on a stand behind the desk.
> Also nice to have something to bring to a friends house since I don't own a phone.
> 
> 
> Same with WoW but since Rift is a copy paste not really a suprise. IDK how they respond with Rift but devs cave to the lowest common denominator every time in WoW.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



copy & paste? Not quite, very similar? Yes. Though, the soul system in rift was way over developed. 9 souls (more now) for every class, and an ability to combine three of them @ any given time, with a 60+ attribute point system to put into either of the three is what lead to the never ending struggle to appease the people who cried OP!!!! So, they basically rotated "flavor of the month" because their was no true way to balance 9 souls, mixed 3 ways @ a time. Then the expac came, and it took a step closer to being a copy & paste of wow. They totally destroyed the quality of raid content. Hell, every time a new raid was on the horizon they would nerf the living hell out of the previous raid. Which effectively killed off old content every time new content came. So, while the game was/is huge, 90% of the content is mediocre. Basically, the devs of modern (american)mmos have a never ending drive to pander to the noobs.



BF4 is one step closer to COD... EA will turn into activision sooner or later. By this I mean, fire any dev that disagree's with them on game format. Hell, they are probably already doing that. I don't really follow what EA does to be honest.


----------



## bgtrance

My question is why is DICE partnered up with EA. DICE can develop and sell games on their own without the need for EA.... Imagine BF4 without crap battlelog, and with server side hit detection, and DICE customer service....


----------



## wrigleyvillain

As has been said before this game is a mix of client and server and more importantly pure server side is not the answer to everyone's problems or some absolute godsend. Secondly, I sure don't think Battle Log is "crap" and I sure don't see many people complaining about it any more. At first everyone but DICE/EA thought it was a terrible idea but it grew on us as we used it (and it got better) and as all the cool stuff it/you can do became evident that you just can't do with a traditional in-game browser. Loading/quitting the game takes no large amount of time really. Hey if one is still on a HDD in late 2013...well...ouch in general.

Well, it sure seems improved for me as well since last patch. I do crash occasionally still loading next map (blinking top right cursor) but if that's all I get for now instead of mid-round audio loop crap then I'm appeased and thankful at present. I often just play one at a time anyway.

And it's all specualtion either way but I'm not so sure the DLC weaps thing was "accidental".


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> As has been said before this game is a mix of client and server and more importantly pure server side is not the answer to everyone's problems or some absolute godsend. Secondly, I sure don't think Battle Log is "crap" and I sure don't see many people complaining about it any more. At first everyone but DICE/EA thought it was a terrible idea but it grew on us as we used it (and it got better) and it became evident all the cool stuff it/you can do that you just can't with a traditional in-game browser. Loading/quitting the game takes no large amount of time really. Hey if one is still on a HDD in late 2013...well...ouch in general.
> 
> Well, it sure seems improved for me as well since last patch. I do crash occasionally still loading next map (blinking top right cursor) but if that's all I get for now instead of mid-round audio loop crap then I'm happy. I often just play one at a time anyway.


'

You opinion and my opinion are vastly different and I can assure you many people would love to see battlelog go. 2ndly where did the HDD comment come from? I do not see how this fits into the discussion. Are you trying to bash me for using a HDD? All the "cool stuff" you referred to are just gimmicks and I would love to see a statistics of just how many users use these "cool stuff". Also how long have you really played? I didn't get a soundloop crash until maybe 4 hours into my session. And here is another thing with FPS games (which BF4 is). Server side hit detection tends to work a whole lot better with hit registration. Its just the way it has been for over a decade now. With client side, you get shot around corners plain and simple.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> My question is why is DICE partnered up with EA. DICE can develop and sell games on their own without the need for EA.... Imagine BF4 without crap battlelog, and with server side hit detection, and DICE customer service....


How big do you think Dice was in 2002 when they partnered with EA? I have played BF games with server side hit detection and they werent much better than BF3 and BF4. Dice just sucks at hitboxes/netcode regardless if its client or server side detection. All of the ingame browsers for the BF games could lag something awful so using a ingame browser vs. an actual browser its about the same.


----------



## avp2007

Anybody have this today? I made sure the right web address and TLS/SSL were enabled. Every website and game plays fine?

This page can't be displayed

•Make sure the web address https://battlelog.battlefield.com is correct.
•Look for the page with your search engine.
•Refresh the page in a few minutes.
•Make sure TLS and SSL protocols are enabled. Go to Tools > Internet Options > Advanced > Settings > Security

Fix connection problems


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> How big do you think Dice was in 2002 when they partnered with EA? I have played BF games with server side hit detection and they werent much better than BF3 and BF4. Dice just sucks at hitboxes/netcode regardless if its client or server side detection. All of the ingame browsers for the BF games could lag something awful so using a ingame browser vs. an actual browser its about the same.


They actually got fully acquired in 2006. I don't understand what you mean by the last sentence. Every time you want to join a different server, the game has to be relaunched again and again. Its more about convenience than anything else. Its just redundant.

BTW check this out, this is why EA and DICE do no belong together

http://bf4central.com/2013/11/ea-pushed-battlefield-4-quality-control/


----------



## Aparition

You can alt tab out of a game to the browser and join another server and the game will load the other server without exiting. Works from test range too.


----------



## Thoth420

There are so many typos in that article it made my brain hurt. Just sayin'

I think me not booting the game yet period though speaks for itself as to my discontent.


----------



## skupples

The more it's on the server, the less people can program & sell head shot bots.

I believe EA has made it's self a necessary evil, by starving out the industry. These creative houses obviously need the infrastructure.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

lol no dude I did not even notice...but for the love of christ get an SSD. It's a night and day difference, something you can say about very few other component upgrade scenarios. There are no excuses anymore; not prohibitively expensive any longer. But even then I 'made due' starting with a $100 30GB Vertex in mid-2009.

So now the major complaint at the other forums I frequent is the weird and intermittent visual tweak out. I saw once for a second on Flood Zone earlier. Some people are getting it a lot but like the audio drops seems to more map-specific.


----------



## 8-Ball

This is ridiculous, I patched the game. Initially it looked great, however I just tried playing in 2 different servers. Horrible lag/rubber banding (60ms or so btw). This game has the potential but it's pure trash in its current state.


----------



## Bender24

Encountering the screen flicker issue post patch - seems to hit the worst on Lancang Dam (completely unplayable). Running 2 760s in SLI and was lucky enough to have little-to-no trouble before the patch. Frame-rate has also taken a hit after the patch, as well, which I find the most surprising. In all - very disappointed.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> They actually got fully acquired in 2006. I don't understand what you mean by the last sentence. Every time you want to join a different server, the game has to be relaunched again and again. Its more about convenience than anything else. Its just redundant.
> 
> BTW check this out, this is why EA and DICE do no belong together
> 
> http://bf4central.com/2013/11/ea-pushed-battlefield-4-quality-control/


So wait,you DO know that DICE no longer exist and that it just an extension of EA now,but still complain about how they should go their own way?

did I miss something?

Props for knowing when DICE sold out,too many idiots(a lot on here as well) do not know the truth.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

My cousin and I BOTH get the screen flickering at the SAME times.
So it isn't an isolated issue - something to do with the game, at a certain point.
BY that I mean- i know its not my lovely rig but stupid EA/DICE - but I didn't know it happened for other people at the same time and it happened to me.


----------



## Robilar

I unlocked an M416 battlepack. What the heck does that mean? I didn't see any new accessories for the M416, only the battlepack itself.

What is the point of it?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I unlocked an M416 battlepack. What the heck does that mean? I didn't see any new accessories for the M416, only the battlepack itself.
> 
> What is the point of it?


to have unlocks only for that weapon


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> So wait,you DO know that DICE no longer exist and that it just an extension of EA now,but still complain about how they should go their own way?
> 
> did I miss something?
> 
> Props for knowing when DICE sold out,too many idiots(a lot on here as well) do not know the truth.


My whole point was that DICE should not be part of EA. Your question is so confusing.

http://dice.se/


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> lol no dude I did not even notice...but for the love of christ get an SSD. It's a night and day difference, something you can say about very few other component upgrade scenarios. There are no excuses anymore; not prohibitively expensive any longer. But even then I 'made due' starting with a $100 30GB Vertex in mid-2009.


not everyone wants to spend $100+ for a 120gb ssd, including people who CAN afford them and choose a $99 2TB hdd. after thinking about that you can think about the people who simply can not afford $100+ for 120GB ssd.
client side hit detection is easier to program and cheaper to get servers for, pure and simple. the games with the best hit detection has always been server sided detection. if you dont know that, you havent been gaming online very long at all.
battlelog is stupid crap. open a web browser to play single player. what the flip do you need to do that for? did too many kids complain they couldnt surf the webz while looking for a game?


----------



## Angrychair

still crashing after the patch, no game improvements what so ever on my end, just more annoying hints that won't disable, and having to redo my keybindings again


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Started playing with the SRR-61 - already 86 kills with it







(in less than 2hrs)
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/401558351869795136/177435049/


----------



## Emu105

So let me get this straight, Dice comes out with a patch for the game, first audio for tanks still goes and NOW the sound goes out while just shooting and running around....


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> My whole point was that DICE should not be part of EA. Your question is so confusing.
> 
> http://dice.se/


If they weren't apart of EA, then who should they be apart of? Building a engine isn't cheap.


----------



## Exostenza

After this newest patch I am actually not only crashing way more, but now I am getting BSODs which never happened and hilarious graphical artifacting and craziness which, again, did not happen before the patch.

This has got to be one of the most, if not the most, broken game I have played.


----------



## trivium nate

yeah after the patch im getting the screen flickering thing to


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> After this newest patch I am actually not only crashing way more, but now I am getting BSODs which never happened and hilarious graphical artifacting and craziness which, again, did not happen before the patch.
> 
> This has got to be one of the most, if not the most, broken game I have played.


Sounds like BF doesnt like your cpu/gpu overclock now.


----------



## Thyrllan

First I only crashed on Siege and Dawnbreaker. Now I crash on Rogue Transmission


----------



## Airrick10

No crashes while playing TDM on 32 player maps with 300 tix. I try to find a map with the lowest ping and no problems at all







I don't think I've had more than 6 or 7 crashes (server issues/sound loop crashes) since launch! Not sure why many peeps are having problems.


----------



## trivium nate

and now my save messed up so i have to redo the tank mission still right in the beginning...
this game is GARBAGE!!!


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

So I ordered on Amazon and when I try to enter the key on origin it says that is has been used already. ?


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> If they weren't apart of EA, then who should they be apart of? Building a engine isn't cheap.


Investors would be more than willing to dump money in them to separate from EA. The revenue alone from BF4 should be plenty to keep their 300 person development team. Not to mention the customer base they will create in the process or other development endeavors that can undertake when they are no longer part of EA


----------



## bgtrance

I was thinking about this whole BF4 launch issue last night and from a development standpoint I figured this. Why not just spend a month as a development team and make an advanced AI model that would simulate to a certain extent a real player. Multiply that AI model x a million for example and start testing different configurations. Put in some jets, tanks, explosions going off etc. This would be pretty close to what launch would look like and they would know for certain what bugs exist. I know with a 100% certainty now that EA wanted DICE to push the game even with the bugs because of the COD:GHOSTS release but still. For future releases, companies should forward to some kind of model to stress test their games and implement stronger QA principles. Its just an opinion obviously so take what you will from it or voice your ideas.


----------



## NFL

Playing on PS4, and I'm getting the ce-34878-0 error. Can't seem to play the game at all right now without it crashing (loving what little I've played so far, though). Ahhh, they joys of early console adoption


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> So I ordered on Amazon and when I try to enter the key on origin it says that is has been used already. ?


Amazon has probably the best customer service of any company I have ever dealt with. If you bought it from them just call them and I'm sure they will take care of you.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Amazon has probably the best customer service of any company I have ever dealt with. If you bought it from them just call them and I'm sure they will take care of you.


Well first I contacted EA and then they told me to contact Amazon. Called and was told that it should work and to contact EA, I did and they said that the code had been used by another account and to contact Amazon so I emailed them. If they tell me that I should contact EA, I will honestly just explode.


----------



## Eiennohi

I'm sure other people are experiencing this but my campaign is not saving my missions, even when I'm connected to origin. Can anyone relate, what can I do?


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Played a bunch earlier today and didn't have a single crash or issue. Seems like the patch fixed everything for me. Seems like im in the minority though.


----------



## l No l FeaR l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Sounds like BF doesnt like your cpu/gpu overclock now.


I had this same thing using a 7950. Crazy artifacting and BSOD and DX errors. I know it wasn't my GPU temp because it barely went above 60C. I heard somewhere that it's because of overclocking, which I did have mine overclocked. I set my clock speeds back to default and haven't had those errors since. I still get the game client crashes as usual, but not the artifacting or BSOD or DX error.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigtonyman1138*
> 
> Played a bunch earlier today and didn't have a single crash or issue. Seems like the patch fixed everything for me. Seems like im in the minority though.


I have no problems as well. Been super smooth and i am probably one of the few lucky who dont have any problems/stutters at all.


----------



## trivium nate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> I have no problems as well. Been super smooth and i am probably one of the few lucky who dont have any problems/stutters at all.


congratulations want a medal? ...sarcasm...


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> congratulations want a medal? ...sarcasm...


Sure.

Was just pointing out that not everyone has the problem. Didnt mean to instigate if youre implying i did.


----------



## marduke83

Finally been having some stable rounds, and having a bit more fun. The netcode is still pretty bad (and I have adjusted the latency slider to no avail).. ohwell, atleast I can finish a round now without the server crashing!


----------



## Nw0rb

Bored if anyone wants to get down hit me up Nw0rb on bf4


----------



## IAmDay

Got my first ban on a server! 

Apparently if you go 43-0 in a tank it must mean hacks.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Got my first ban on a server!
> 
> Apparently if you go 43-0 in a tank it must mean hacks.


Yeah that sucks.
But it's nice to see half of their team calling you a hacker.. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/401694644156753920/268416140/


----------



## vanSCHYNEYDER

Are you guys using some SweetFX, for BF 4?

Ive been using the Derko SweetFX, for BF 3. And love it. High Fps and Good Graphics and game more brighter.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanSCHYNEYDER*
> 
> Are you guys using some SweetFX, for BF 4?
> 
> Ive been using the Derko SweetFX, for BF 3. And love it. High Fps and Good Graphics and game more brighter.


I used in bf3 but not tried in bf4 yet, although have the version 1.5 and the settings file downloaded ready. Pointless adding more potential crashes atm when the game hardly runs stock.


----------



## skupples

sweetFX works on dx11 64 bit games now?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Yeah that sucks.
> But it's nice to see half of their team calling you a hacker.. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/401694644156753920/268416140/


mate on THAT map!?
Great job getting 47 kills on that mini-non-jet playing map!

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/Amhro/vehicles/268416140/pc/

You camp in jets all the time though haha!


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> not everyone wants to spend $100+ for a 120gb ssd, including people who CAN afford them and choose a $99 2TB hdd. after thinking about that you can think about the people who simply can not afford $100+ for 120GB ssd.
> client side hit detection is easier to program and cheaper to get servers for, pure and simple. the games with the best hit detection has always been server sided detection. if you dont know that, you havent been gaming online very long at all.
> battlelog is stupid crap. open a web browser to play single player. what the flip do you need to do that for? did too many kids complain they couldnt surf the webz while looking for a game?


ONLY $100 to make their machine perform like a whole different and better one? Please. And your short-sightedness in regards to Battle Log is disappointing as well.

I had to go back to a HDD temporarily recently; the noise and bottlenecking made me want to stab myself.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> ONLY $100 to make their machine perform like a whole different and better one? Please. And your short-sightedness in regards to Battle Log is disappointing as well.
> 
> I had to go back to a HDD temporarily recently; the noise and bottlenecking made me want to stab myself.


You got a bad HDD then son.
My mum's WD Caviar black HDD is as silent as one can be.
So is my 3TB Seagate Baracuda.

I have a SSD because I can afford the extra £70 - it makes a world of difference for boot speed and general PC use - but for gaming makes absolutely no difference (apart from load times, if you're into that)
I suggest everyone to get a 60GB or 120GB SSD for their systems, but some can't afford it and I totally understand that.
HDD's have some such a long way - and they offer phenomenal price to performance ratio.
My mum's WD caviar black boots up almost as fast as my SSD - let's put it that way.


----------



## SLADEizGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Got my first ban on a server!
> 
> Apparently if you go 43-0 in a tank it must mean hacks.


I messed up my K/D by teaching myself to fly..but in a tank its fun..But to get ban for being extremely good. I was 10-1 just using the Mobile Rocket vehicle & it was a blast


----------



## skupples

SSD is #1 most noticeable upgrade in my opinion(assuming you are not on an ancient gpu)... They are also no where near that price anymore. Samsung's EVO edition is damn near 50cents a gig now. Picked up my 1TB evo for 500 flat.(5% off)


----------



## 8-Ball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Got my first ban on a server!
> 
> Apparently if you go 43-0 in a tank it must mean hacks.


It means you're a tank whore.


----------



## ihatelolcats

all the ssds in the world wont help your fps by any amount


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> sweetFX works on dx11 64 bit games now?


no not yet afaik, though I'm anxiously waiting for it as well, BF3 + SweetFX was brilliant!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Patch notes on the PC update that came out a few days ago:
http://www.battlefield.com/uk/battlefield-4/news/issues-and-next-steps?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=bf4-social-uk-socom-fb-post-battlefield4-updates&sourceid=bf4-social-uk-socom-fb-post-battlefield4-updates

Was just made aware of this.
That's the 1GB patch.


----------



## Testier

I still have crashes on multiplayer servers with my 780 ti.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> no not yet afaik, though I'm anxiously waiting for it as well, BF3 + SweetFX was brilliant!


That's what I thought. It's funny reading how many people use it in games that it 100% doesn't work for, and claim it has made a glorious effect. I personally have only ever been able to see it work in a hand full of titles. Pressing on and off obvious does something, but the IQ had zero changes. Owellz! Cool that it works in bf3, as it tends to put less strain on the system then using the actual built in effects.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8-Ball*
> 
> It means you're a tank whore.


----------



## RAFFY

Is anyone else having this issue? After the last update whenever I open BF4 it displays in window mode in the top left corner of my screen. When I click in the window it does the usual thing and brings up the game sound and I am then controlling stuff in the window and not the desktop anymore, normal. But when I go to click the maximize button the game maximizes then reverts back to windows mode, not normal. Then I open up settings and I click video, after click video my screen flashes as if the game is doing something and then it goes back to the default tab in settings. Thus I can not play the game at all right now. Anyone else running into this issue? Anyone know the setting in my BF4 config I can set to display full screen?


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> mate on THAT map!?
> Great job getting 47 kills on that mini-non-jet playing map!
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/Amhro/vehicles/268416140/pc/
> 
> You camp in jets all the time though haha!


Doesn't matter which map







http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/401754443323871616/268416140/

Yeah when I can, I spawn into jet, and then it ends up like that.


----------



## Slightly skewed

So it looks like the whole backend aside from few select servers is down (queue's of 20+). Of course it's on a Saturday too.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> sweetFX works on dx11 64 bit games now?


From what I've read you need to use Baultours (sp) version with 1.4 for it to work with 64bit.


----------



## IAmDay

So is every server crashing?


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Is anyone else having this issue? After the last update whenever I open BF4 it displays in window mode in the top left corner of my screen. When I click in the window it does the usual thing and brings up the game sound and I am then controlling stuff in the window and not the desktop anymore, normal. But when I go to click the maximize button the game maximizes then reverts back to windows mode, not normal. Then I open up settings and I click video, after click video my screen flashes as if the game is doing something and then it goes back to the default tab in settings. Thus I can not play the game at all right now. Anyone else running into this issue? Anyone know the setting in my BF4 config I can set to display full screen?


Yup there is a setting for Windowed/FullScreen......it's there. Look for it


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> So is every server crashing?


Looks that way.


----------



## Tyrannocanis

"we are experiencing an attack on our infrastructure that is affecting online play"

Either some dudes are WAYY to hardcore into the game and mad about server instability. in which case they are experiencing ATTACKS on their infrastructure ( the c4 bobcat comes to mind)

OR the DOTA Dweebs aren't finished yet


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannocanis*
> 
> "we are experiencing an attack on our infrastructure that is affecting online play"
> 
> Either some dudes are WAYY to hardcore into the game and mad about server instability. in which case they are experiencing ATTACKS on their infrastructure ( the c4 bobcat comes to mind)
> 
> OR the DOTA Dweebs aren't finished yet


Do these wastes of skin not have anything better to do with their lives? Petulant children upset with EA/DICE. Why is it that businesses never learn anything the first time something happens? We've been through this before.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannocanis*
> 
> "we are experiencing an attack on our infrastructure that is affecting online play"
> 
> Either some dudes are WAYY to hardcore into the game and mad about server instability. in which case they are experiencing ATTACKS on their infrastructure ( the c4 bobcat comes to mind)
> 
> OR the DOTA Dweebs aren't finished yet


lol whuu? DOTA dweebs DDOS'ing EA? This is why they should allow more than 3 server companies to host!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannocanis*
> 
> "we are experiencing an attack on our infrastructure that is affecting online play"
> 
> Either some dudes are WAYY to hardcore into the game and mad about server instability. in which case they are experiencing ATTACKS on their infrastructure ( the c4 bobcat comes to mind)
> 
> OR the DOTA Dweebs aren't finished yet


I wish Anonymous hacked EA and then said: If you don't sort out your servers we will continue to hack your infrastructure until you get your damn servers + game sorted.
I would pay them £55, that I paid for the game just as a willing of "good gesture".

EA have to learn their lesson somehow, so do Google. It isn't going to come from countless reports and countless disappointment from users/customers, as these companies (EA/Google etc) are so big that they honestly don't care.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I wish Anonymous hacked EA and then said: If you don't sort out your servers we will continue to hack your infrastructure until you get your damn servers + game sorted.
> I would pay them £55, that I paid for the game just as a willing of "good gesture".
> 
> EA have to learn their lesson somehow, so do Google. It isn't going to come from countless reports and countless disappointment from users/customers, as these companies (EA/Google etc) are so big that they honestly don't care.


Google, not so sure. The only people that can really touch them is the US Government. But EA on the other hand, they should be piece of cake for Anon.... But they've got more important things on their hands than an unfinished game called BF4.....


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

The sound glitch might be the most annoying problem in this game right now.


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> The sound glitch might be the most annoying problem in this game right now.


Seriously, I'm hoping the next patch fixes it.

EDIT: Also Dice hardlocked the ticket counts for TDM so the max tickets are 100, which makes it annoying when I'm trying to farm kills for weapons unlocks. Its not much of an issue because I mostly play Conquest though and only go on TDM to farm kills.


----------



## IAmDay

JackFrags did some excellent work here


----------



## yusupov

unrelated to the video, but is JF in dice's pocket? lvlcap even?? i really distrust a lot of gaming youtubers b/c so many of them are blatant whores. or less blatant whores, whcih is guess is even worse.

i really respected the CoD Ghosts guy who had a massive setup, obv had money, probably has tons of views & subs & makes money off of youtube & (at least indirectly) his CoD stuff, just blasting the **** out of that game. its really hard to find honest guys on yt anymore.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

That's why I'm always honest with my reviews. I've found that when I've been harsh and critical about a product, companies are not interested in providing any products after that. I'm definitely not big as those guys are, but I've had my fair share of fame via YouTube myself.
I'm honest and it often costs me, but at least I'm not lying or trying to plug companies all the time.
I've lost respect for Jack, after my experience of bf4.
Personally never trusted vehicleCap or xfsctor for any of their videos or comments and subsequently unsubscribed from them.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusupov*
> 
> unrelated to the video, but is JF in dice's pocket? lvlcap even?? i really distrust a lot of gaming youtubers b/c so many of them are blatant whores. or less blatant whores, whcih is guess is even worse.
> 
> i really respected the CoD Ghosts guy who had a massive setup, obv had money, probably has tons of views & subs & makes money off of youtube & (at least indirectly) his CoD stuff, just blasting the **** out of that game. its really hard to find honest guys on yt anymore.


I still sub their channels but I have to agree and it really is hard to find honest channels on YT even if you go outside of the scope of video gaming and tech channels.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That's why I'm always honest with my reviews. I've found that when I've been harsh and critical about a product, companies are not interested in providing any products after that. I'm definitely not big as those guys are, but I've had my fair share of fame via YouTube myself.
> I'm honest and it often costs me, but at least I'm not lying or trying to plug companies all the time.
> I've lost respect for Jack, after my experience of bf4.
> Personally never trusted vehicleCap or xfsctor for any of their videos or comments and subsequently unsubscribed from them.


Its the way everything works.
The popular sites and youtubers will ONLY give good scores and opinions about products because that means a guaranteed sale and that means future FREE products for him/her.


----------



## Ghost12

Wonder how long before this becomes playable again. I can live with the balance issues and the mountain of nerfing to get through but to be unplayable due to crashing, with the dlc already planned for the next 2 years and only a couple of weeks from the first is beyond comprehensible to me.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Its the way everything works.
> The popular sites and youtubers will ONLY give good scores and opinions about products because that means a guaranteed sale and that means future FREE products for him/her.


yup and I've seen it and thus didn't take that stance at all when it comes to reviewing.
I'll express my dislike for any parts of a product publicly.
Due to that, I've never, ever received any sennheiser products for review.
I utterly slammed their top earphone range and because of that, I'm sure sennheiser never even considered sending me anything.

As Denzel Washington once said: "That's a brand, like Pepsi, that's a brand name, I stand behind it, I guarantee it, they know that even if they don't know the chairman at General Mills"


----------



## falcon26

Has the performance on BF4 gotten any better on Windows 7 64 bit since the last patch? I noticed before that BF4 played much much smoother on Windows 8 64 bit then Windows 7 64 bit....


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> yup and I've seen it and thus didn't take that stance at all when it comes to reviewing.
> I'll express my dislike for any parts of a product publicly.
> Due to that, I've never, ever received any sennheiser products for review.
> I utterly slammed their top earphone range and because of that, I'm sure sennheiser never even considered sending me anything.
> 
> As Denzel Washington once said: "That's a brand, like Pepsi, that's a brand name, I stand behind it, I guarantee it, they know that even if they don't know the chairman at General Mills"


He was talking about smack and junkies though....o wait I see the correlation.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Has the performance on BF4 gotten any better on Windows 7 64 bit since the last patch? I noticed before that BF4 played much much smoother on Windows 8 64 bit then Windows 7 64 bit....


none whatsoever.


----------



## falcon26

So its still crummy performance on W7 64 bit?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> So its still crummy performance on W7 64 bit?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1433904/comparison-of-windows-7-vs-windows-8-i7-3770k-with-ht-enabled-vs-disabled-on-battlefield-4


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> So its still crummy performance on W7 64 bit?


I get 80-100 percent usage on my 7950's at 6000x1200 res and stay 50+ fps on win 7, At this point I see no need to upgrade to win 8. I think I will upgrade my cpu before windows.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> The sound glitch might be the most annoying problem in this game right now.


You mean, even more annoying than the lens blur that came with last patch?

BTW there's a fix for the sound glitch for pc. Via the battlelog forums, if you change your sys sound settings to 16 bit dvd, then in game sound to headphone from hi fi, and play boarderless instead of full screen, it ill never bug out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> JackFrags did some excellent work here


Where can I buy this game? Cus mine just crashes to desktop, or give me red screen of death as quick as the game likes to punish me.


----------



## Thoth420

...reminds me of how I had to play Skyrim....to the letter. 16bit sound in windowed mode to avoid crash and stutter....sigh.

Also not doing that they either fix this junk within another few weeks or I return it. Totally done with unfinished games.


----------



## RexKobra

While the game is playing fine, with minimal crashes, I am experiencing issues with a particularly annoying bug. This bug takes the form of a "red motion blur”. This red blur affects my gameplay and I don't know where its coming from. Some have stated that it is caused by the commanders EMP. Hopefully Dice will quickly correct this issue.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> none whatsoever.


I actually get better performance on Windows 8.1


----------



## Vastyan

Well...I just played my first match since the newest update patch, and....I have a lot of issues still (rubberbanding/lag, crashing) I couldnt even finish the round, so I could say the performance is worse with me









I may get back into PlanetSide 2, until my rage calms down lol


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I actually get better performance on Windows 8.1


I have no problems gaming in windows 8.1. The only issues I am having right now are beta drivers for my R9 290X's. In BF4 im still getting 100+ fps at 2560x1440 on ultra.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> The sound glitch might be the most annoying problem in this game right now.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, even more annoying than the lens blur that came with last patch?
> 
> *BTW there's a fix for the sound glitch for pc. Via the battlelog forums, if you change your sys sound settings to 16 bit dvd, then in game sound to headphone from hi fi, and play boarderless instead of full screen, it ill never bug out.*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> JackFrags did some excellent work here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where can I buy this game? Cus mine just crashes to desktop, or give me red screen of death as quick as the game likes to punish me.
Click to expand...

lol.. that's all I have to do ?


----------



## AJR1775

Just completed a 2 hour session. One crash in the first 15 minutes but thereafter it was solid. Having a fast SSD makes it less painful, load times are faster so getting back in after a crash is pretty quick for me.


----------



## Robilar

What is the best Battlelog Android app and what would it's benefits be?


----------



## grunion

Does free look quit working for anyone else?


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That's why I'm always honest with my reviews. I've found that when I've been harsh and critical about a product, companies are not interested in providing any products after that. I'm definitely not big as those guys are, but I've had my fair share of fame via YouTube myself.
> I'm honest and it often costs me, but at least I'm not lying or trying to plug companies all the time.
> I've lost respect for Jack, after my experience of bf4.
> Personally never trusted vehicleCap or xfsctor for any of their videos or comments and subsequently unsubscribed from them.


What's your YT channel? I'm always looking for honest reviews that aren't influenced by the companies being reviewed.


----------



## yusupov

not to steal td's thunder, but totalbiscuit does a fantastic job of independent reviews on yt if you're not aware of him.

also, think its here







http://www.youtube.com/totallydubbed


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusupov*
> 
> not to steal td's thunder, but totalbiscuit does a fantastic job of independent reviews on yt if you're not aware of him.
> 
> also, think its here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/totallydubbed


I'm already subbed to him, just looking for more honest reviewers out there.


----------



## yusupov

in that case, i am too lol. i dont think there are many, at least many superpopular ones. TB was lucky enough to be so good that he can say whatever he wants & get away with it while maintaining his popularity/freebies from publishes trying to kiss his ass.


----------



## Sannakji

Is it just me, or is the match browser distinctly worse than in BF3...

How can I go about searching for a specific game type, or specific map? BF3 made this so easy...

I think this is the last EA game I ever buy. Worse $110 I've ever spent.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> Is it just me, or is the match browser distinctly worse than in BF3...
> 
> How can I go about searching for a specific game type, or specific map? BF3 made this so easy...
> 
> I think this is the last EA game I ever buy. Worse $110 I've ever spent.


uhm just click the little arrow drop down beside the refresh symbol and voila you can set your filters. Sorry to hear your not enjoying the game, I been playing since 1942 beta, and this game is just as fun to me as the other ones. A few crashes here and there I can live with.


----------



## bluedevil

Looking to see what kind of mouse everyone is using in BF4. Thinking my deathadder is getting long in the tooth.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusupov*
> 
> not to steal td's thunder, but totalbiscuit does a fantastic job of independent reviews on yt if you're not aware of him.
> 
> also, think its here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/totallydubbed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> I'm already subbed to him, just looking for more honest reviewers out there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusupov*
> 
> in that case, i am too lol. i dont think there are many, at least many superpopular ones. TB was lucky enough to be so good that he can say whatever he wants & get away with it while maintaining his popularity/freebies from publishes trying to kiss his ass.


yeah that's my gaming channel - but my tech channel + website is what you'll be interested in


----------



## Sannakji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Just completed a 2 hour session. One crash in the first 15 minutes but thereafter it was solid. Having a fast SSD makes it less painful, load times are faster so getting back in after a crash is pretty quick for me.


Is there any way to select one game to install on an SSD, while having the rest on the HDD? It's easy to do on steam, can't figure out how to do it with Origin.


----------



## james8

and there it begins 

wasn't even doing that well. had more D than K


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> yup and I've seen it and thus didn't take that stance at all when it comes to reviewing.
> I'll express my dislike for any parts of a product publicly.
> Due to that, I've never, ever received any sennheiser products for review.
> I utterly slammed their top earphone range and because of that, I'm sure sennheiser never even considered sending me anything.
> 
> As Denzel Washington once said: "That's a brand, like Pepsi, that's a brand name, I stand behind it, I guarantee it, they know that even if they don't know the chairman at General Mills"


Is why no one takes you seriously with a logitech sound system and Beats


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> 
> 
> and there it begins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wasn't even doing that well. had more D than K


LOL!
I was kicked for this in BF3.....


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Is why no one takes you seriously with a logitech sound system and Beats


stop trolling on this thread.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> stop trolling on this thread.


No one is trolling, just people use "troll" as their only escape


----------



## Stay Puft

Finally played my first rounds of BF4 tonight and i must say i'm freaking terrible


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Finally played my first rounds of BF4 tonight and i must say i'm freaking terrible


fun playing with you though


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> What is the best Battlelog Android app and what would it's benefits be?


Didn't know there was more then one. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tspoon.BF4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Looking to see what kind of mouse everyone is using in BF4. Thinking my deathadder is getting long in the tooth.


G500 here. Deathadder should be fine unless of course you're just wanting to try something else.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> fun playing with you though


Did i? I didnt see you. I was too busy dying


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Didn't know there was more then one. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tspoon.BF4
> G500 here. Deathadder should be fine unless of course you're just wanting to try something else.


Good mice..
G500
SteelSeries Sensei [RAW]
Deathadder 2013
Zowie EC1 EVO

Using the Sensei myself, love the thing.


----------



## redalert

I played on some of the worst teams today. Play 300 ticket domination lose by 250, get team stacked and continuously get killed by shotguns. I had to lose 20+ games today.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I played on some of the worst teams today. Play 300 ticket domination lose by 250, get team stacked and continuously get killed by shotguns. I had to lose 20+ games today.


That's just how this game is, I have to quit and try 3 different servers before I find a game that isn't team stacked. It must be the cool BF4 fanboy thing to do. To have a whole team with over level 30's against a team of all 12's. Sounds exciting.


----------



## moocowman

If there is one thing I missed about BC2 was its cinematic flare. BF4 definitely doesn't disappoint in that aspect.






I really need to play some more. Haven't had a chance to play since the new patch.


----------



## Tyrannocanis

I don't know about the rest of you, but i just played for 3 hours straight no crashes, no lag, no netcode issues at all save a single reload animation that didn't play. Thats about a 500% improvement from a week ago.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannocanis*
> 
> I don't know about the rest of you, but i just played for 3 hours straight no crashes, no lag, no netcode issues at all save a single reload animation that didn't play. Thats about a 500% improvement from a week ago.


Same here. I dont have any issues with BF4


----------



## RexKobra

What's up with the skill system? I went from 386 to 270 tonight, wow! In one match that I joined at the very end I went 3-4 and lost 21 skill points! How does that even make sense?

After tonight, I'm done monitoring my skill points. From here on out I'll simply focus on score per minute to gauge my effectiveness. Almost at 500 SPM now, shooting to eventually get to 800+ like in BF3.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Good mice..
> G500
> SteelSeries Sensei [RAW]
> Deathadder 2013
> Zowie EC1 EVO
> 
> Using the Sensei myself, love the thing.


My lover


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusupov*
> 
> not to steal td's thunder, but totalbiscuit does a fantastic job of independent reviews on yt if you're not aware of him.
> 
> also, think its here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/totallydubbed


Honest review... what's that?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Looking to see what kind of mouse everyone is using in BF4. Thinking my deathadder is getting long in the tooth.


Sensei atm. Will be changing to zowie fk as soon as it arives
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> 
> 
> and there it begins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wasn't even doing that well. had more D than K


Obvie that bad records means youre hacking. Why would anyone use hacks if they are doing well in KD????

i mean, COMON


----------



## Tatakai All

I haven't unlocked the SRAW yet but since I've maxed out a few guns this is gonna be my next project.


----------



## Mr Nightman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Looking to see what kind of mouse everyone is using in BF4. Thinking my deathadder is getting long in the tooth.


still rockin this badboy


----------



## Thoth420

Saw this got a laugh thought I would share


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Looking to see what kind of mouse everyone is using in BF4. Thinking my deathadder is getting long in the tooth.


I use a Corsair M95, I have the DPI set to 1200 and I have all the keys on the side mapped for stuff like weapons, grenades, and knife attacks.


----------



## BritishBob

This is how BF4 goes for me atm... .


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Good mice..
> G500
> SteelSeries Sensei [RAW]
> Deathadder 2013
> Zowie EC1 EVO
> 
> Using the Sensei myself, love the thing.


Add to that list the Logitech G400s. Anyone who owns (or used to own) the legendary MX-518 will love it. It's the best choice for FPS games (it's optical not laser) of all the above IMHO. Generally speaking, for FPS games, optical mouse plus a cloth mousepad is considered the best/pro combination.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Please dice don't Nerf the game, I do not want every gun and class to be the same, God dammit


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Please dice don't Nerf the game, I do not want every gun and class to be the same, God dammit


Forget nerfing stuff I would just like to play. But nope that doesn't happen.
See a few posts above..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I game with the anker 8000dpi version mouse. Excellent mouse, despite fanboys trying to say it's crap, as they're judging it by its price. It's cute when they yap on about mice that are limited in functionalities and yet are double if not triple the price...


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I game with the anker 8000dpi version mouse. Excellent mouse, despite fanboys trying to say it's crap, as they're judging it by its price. It's cute when they yap on about mice that are limited in functionalities and yet are double if not triple the price...


how do u play with that high dpi? I play with a Kinzu v2 and I only used 800Dpi just fine... I guess u have a very low in game sensitivity?


----------



## Ghost12

Death Adder, 800 dpi, 1000 poling rate and 15% in game sensitivity.


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> That's just how this game is, I have to quit and try 3 different servers before I find a game that isn't team stacked. It must be the cool BF4 fanboy thing to do. To have a whole team with over level 30's against a team of all 12's. Sounds exciting.


Or worse still, over 60% of the enemy team from a competative clan on a 64p server.. most of the people on my side were lower than lvl15. The only time where I was glad the server crashed and didn't save the stats.. haha We go slaughtered to put it lightly.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> how do u play with that high dpi? I play with a Kinzu v2 and I only used 800Dpi just fine... I guess u have a very low in game sensitivity?


I game at 1600dpi bro, sensitivity in game is around 10% 30%. It's 8000dpi, but doesn't mean I game on it at that level.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I game at 1600dpi bro, sensitivity in game is around 10%. It's 8000dpi, but doesn't mean I game on it at that level.


I just upped mine from 1600 to 2000 for all classes except recon, that's at 900. Just did a round with 16/10. Not bad for playing around with all the classes.









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/402074498279672320/321911889/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I just upped mine from 1600 to 2000 for all classes except recon, that's at 900. Just did a round with 16/10. Not bad for playing around with all the classes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/402074498279672320/321911889/


I can't play any lower than 1600 with my mouse level settings in game @ 10% or so.
I need to be at a high DPI for me to be able to pull off those quick sniper shots.
Whereas with the M249, I much prefer playing at 1000DPI.

To be honest the whole DPI debate is a bit off to me.
Unless you play at the same game sensitivity, one can't really compare what DPI two users play at.
If I play at 8000DPI but with 1% game sensitivity whereas you play with 1000DPI @ 100% game sensitivity, it's basically the same feeling.

Long story short:
DPI only tells sensitivity of a player to a certain aspect. Other than that, most people won't need more than 2500DPI.
I use windows with 1600DPI, mum prefers hers at 2000DPI.
And yet again, even in windows you got mouse settings.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I can't play any lower than 1600 with my mouse level settings in game @ 10% or so.
> I need to be at a high DPI for me to be able to pull off those quick sniper shots.
> Whereas with the M249, I much prefer playing at 1000DPI.


M249 is a complete beast, love that weapon.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I game at 1600dpi bro, sensitivity in game is around 10%. It's 8000dpi, but doesn't mean I game on it at that level.


2000DPI at 125hz polling.... my head hurts.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> M249 is a complete beast, love that weapon.


same here man!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 2000DPI at 125hz polling.... my head hurts.


1000hz polling rate actually.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> I haven't unlocked the SRAW yet but since I've maxed out a few guns this is gonna be my next project.


The SRAW is great! With this I can take out anything from snipers to helicopters. I take out more snipers and helicopters with it than I do land vehicles with the SRAW.

Concerning which mouse I use:

I run a G400S set at 1800 DPI and set in game sensitivity at 40%. Speed!!!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> same here man!
> 1000hz polling rate actually.


At least it has that option, so can you actually aim at 2000DPI?
I mean 2000DPI at 1080p is really high....

Here are my mouse settings..



Video of it in action with those settings..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










The mouse is pure excellence, the rest is my human error.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> At least it has that option, so can you actually aim at 2000DPI?
> I mean 2000DPI at 1080p is really high....


My Screenshots - faster than trying to explain/type it lol


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> My Screenshots - faster than trying to explain/type it lol


You should turn off pointer precision if you want a more neutral/natural feel to your mouse.


----------



## Aventadoor

I returned the DA2013 as I it was so much efforte to lift it up compared to my Diamondback 3g.
I play with 800CPI, 6/11 in windows, and 7% in game.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> You should turn off pointer precision if you want a more neutral/natural feel to your mouse.


will give it a whirl, cheers


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> will give it a whirl, cheers


No probs, i have my windows setting on 5.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Here's my settings:


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> Is there any way to select one game to install on an SSD, while having the rest on the HDD? It's easy to do on steam, can't figure out how to do it with Origin.


Right click on your Origin Icon in the lower right hand side of your desktop. Click Settings, then click on Advanced, the last and 4th choice down.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Here's my settings:


Wow a crap load of settings there, do you actually feel a difference with so many options? i heard most people found the RAW to be a better mouse purely from price/perf and comfort.
The RAW uses a different sensor though, as yours is a AVAGO 9800, whilst mine is a AVAGO 9500.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> M249 is a complete beast, love that weapon.


It's finally up to par, in BF2 it was meh, in BF3 it got better and now finally it's where it should be at.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> It's finally up to par, in BF2 it was meh, in BF3 it got better and now finally it's where it should be at.


you'll find the m249 got nerfed in bf3.
BF4's m249 = bf3 m249 BEFORE the patch
I'm sure we'll see it nerfed, IF and ONLY IF the Ace23 and pretty much the whole assault rifle range gets nerfed too.
If the assault rifles don't get nerfed, then I don't see the m249 getting nerfed (as it isn't used as much)
What I would like to see is the Snipers increased a little in damage.
I KEEP getting 98 kill assists - which I find ridiculous.

Why can't they make sniping like it was in BC2...

CHECK out the "KIT SWITCHING" too.
In BF3 + BF4 they screwed it up.
I REALLY liked knowing, very easily what the person on the floor, dead was carrying.
Now you wait there holding R to change kit, only to find out the guy has a sniper kit.
I know it shows you brief info...but it's useless - who stands there waiting to see and read what the kit says....things like this piss me off in BF4

This video is over 3 years old (re-uploaded it on my 2nd channel due to fear of copyright claims):


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

I sold 1 of my 7950s, and don't have a fast enough internet connection atm even for BC2........so whats BF4 like? Does it work well ? Is it a whole nother level above BF3 ? What are the graphics like when maxed at @2560x1600 ?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> I sold 1 of my 7950s, and don't have a fast enough internet connection atm even for BC2........so whats BF4 like? Does it work well ? Is it a whole nother level above BF3 ? What are the graphics like when maxed at @2560x1600 ?


You will never know what it is like maxed at 1600p with a single 7950, should have kept them both i say.


----------



## BritishBob

Success, SteelSeries now have drivers/program for windows 8.1.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Could anyone recommend me the best settings with screenshot for my my razer mamba 2012 4g wireless.

+rep


----------



## Ghost12

I can not play this game, every single round bf4 exe stopped working, numerous driver swaps, oc or no oc, nothing running or my usual running. Bf4 stopped working over and over again.


----------



## Aparition

Been trying some offensive recon.
Using m40a5 with red dot, laser, straight bolt, and suppressor.

Very challenging. Amazing when you have a good run. Aggravating when your aim is just a hair off and you miss everything.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I game with the anker 8000dpi version mouse. Excellent mouse, despite fanboys trying to say it's crap, as they're judging it by its price. It's cute when they yap on about mice that are limited in functionalities and yet are double if not triple the price...


I think what people are failing to express is that on cheaper mice and even some of the expensive mice they are not true 8000dpi. I'm not sure of the exact details but from the article I read there is some way to scale the laser to achieve the high dpi's. I think what the article concluded was that mouse dpi's from 4-5k were almost all true to the number and higher ones were hit or miss.


----------



## fortunesolace

Anybody knows the assignment/what should I do, for the support UCAV and recon SUAV?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I think what people are failing to express is that on cheaper mice and even some of the expensive mice they are not true 8000dpi. I'm not sure of the exact details but from the article I read there is some way to scale the laser to achieve the high dpi's. I think what the article concluded was that mouse dpi's from 4-5k were almost all true to the number and higher ones were hit or miss.


Either way - for the functionalities and precision I get with my mouse - it's very hard to beat.
A lot of people slam it because they say the price is cheap therefore the mouse must be crap.
I would agree with the sensor not being possibly as good as more expensive mice...but I came from a Logitech MX revolution (used for over 3yrs and loved it so much and never thought a mouse could replace it for MEDIA functionalities) and I can safely say the Anker does a better job as it has more buttons can be customised even more and works brilliantly for gaming.
I'm enquiring to some manufacturers to receive other mice to review to see how it compares (ie the Sensei)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fortunesolace*
> 
> Anybody knows the assignment/what should I do, for the support UCAV and recon SUAV?


you can't unlock it yet. You have to wait for the DLC to be released - that's from my understanding - as you need an "air superiority" ribbon for the UCAV.
I've unlocked all the guns already.


----------



## gibonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fortunesolace*
> 
> Anybody knows the assignment/what should I do, for the support UCAV and recon SUAV?


I heard they are both tied directly into the Air Superiority modes that are coming in China Rising. So unfortunately no way to unlock them just yet.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Could anyone recommend me the best settings with screenshot for my my razer mamba 2012 4g wireless.
> 
> +rep


I don't think there is any one "best" mouse setting. A personal preference sort of thing.

Here is mine. I prefer a low dpi usually switching between 500 and 800 depending on map, and to me the 500 polling rate has a better feel to it then 1000 that I was using previously. Much better to change in game sensitivity in the config or add it to a user.cfg.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> I don't think there is any one "best" mouse setting. A personal preference sort of thing.
> 
> Here is mine. I prefer a low dpi usually switching between 500 and 800 depending on map, and to me the 500 polling rate has a better feel to it then 1000 that I was using previously. Much better to change in game sensitivity in the config or add it to a user.cfg.


why do you have 500hz and not 1khz polling rate out of interest?


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

I have a G700s that I use with a cable, not the one in the box but just a micro usb cable that I have from a phone that isn't as thick, works great. I key reload, spot, grenade, knife, and 1,2,3,4 to the buttons. I rarely need to take my fingers off of WASD.


----------



## AJR1775

I use a Corsair M65, the features on it are great and so is the response. It's very well shaped. Not for small hands though!

Thinking of trying the M95 to get some extra buttons. The M65 has a 3 by the thumb but two more would be great.

I find myself turning up the sensitivity when operating turrets. Anyone else?


----------



## lurker2501

Can't play online. Origin keeps giving the same error: "online login is currently unavailable"


----------



## Tyrannocanis

http://s664.photobucket.com/user/Fraust/media/DSC02435_zps639d7be6.jpg.html

I love the sniper button on my cyborg R.A.T. 7 MMO. I have my dpi set to max (6400) but have the sniper button to give me only 20% of that (1300 or so)

Also have buttons set to reload, crouch, melee, prone, fire mode, gadget 1, gadget 2, main weapon, magnifier/light toggle, and mark.

I literally only use the keyboard for movement and jumping. XD

And yes, the led's are set red and blue because I'm the law (+rep if you get the reference)


----------



## Xboxmember1978

With the new Update 2 I got a big FPS increase and much steadier SLI GPU usage now. Using the same save game location and exact position I went from 106FPS to 118FPS and from 88%-95% usage to a steady 98%-99%!!


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> why do you have 500hz and not 1khz polling rate out of interest?


Long story short I decided to try lowering it and liked it.

I doubt it's applicable to current hardware but years ago there was rumors around about mice not being able to consistently poll at 1000hz, ending up with variances 700 to 1000+. Thus since there is very little performance difference between 500hz and 1000hz and the lower presenting the benefit of less CPU load, the lower more consistent value was considered greater. I don't know about all that and like I said I doubt it pertains to current hardware. But with all the bugs and inconsistent BS in BF4 I just decided to mix it up and try it. To me it did feel ever so slightly smoother, but that could be placebo.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Long story short I decided to try lowering it and liked it.
> 
> I doubt it's applicable to current hardware but years ago there was rumors around about mice not being able to consistently poll at 1000hz, ending up with variances 700 to 1000+. Thus since there is very little performance difference between 500hz and 1000hz and the lower presenting the benefit of less CPU load, the lower more consistent value was considered greater. I don't know about all that and like I said I doubt it pertains to current hardware. But with all the bugs and inconsistent BS in BF4 I just decided to mix it up and try it. To me it did feel ever so slightly smoother, but that could be placebo.


cheers for the info +rep - I'll play around with my settings to see if I notice any sort of differences.
I can see what you mean though.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> you can't unlock it yet. You have to wait for the DLC to be released - that's from my understanding - as you need an "air superiority" ribbon for the UCAV.
> I've unlocked all the guns already.


Do you need premium or the DLC to unlock the weapons? I know that they were released early but can anyone unlock them?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Do you need premium or the DLC to unlock the weapons? I know that they were released early but can anyone unlock them?


You don't need anything to unlock the weapons as far as I'm concerned - but I got premium.


----------



## amd655

Mouse settings also depend on play style, i am a heavy pusher/rusher, and i just cannot stand camping as i just get totally bored, so high sensitivity is my best bet as i rely on twitch shooting far more than a person who sits back.


----------



## adalon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannocanis*
> 
> http://s664.photobucket.com/user/Fraust/media/DSC02435_zps639d7be6.jpg.html
> 
> I love the sniper button on my cyborg R.A.T. 7 MMO. I have my dpi set to max (6400) but have the sniper button to give me only 20% of that (1300 or so)
> 
> Also have buttons set to reload, crouch, melee, prone, fire mode, gadget 1, gadget 2, main weapon, magnifier/light toggle, and mark.
> 
> I literally only use the keyboard for movement and jumping. XD
> 
> And yes, the led's are set red and blue because I'm the law (+rep if you get the reference)


----------



## hotwheels1997

I haven't got China Rising from pre-ordering nor do I have Premium.Can i still get the guns? I did the MTAR-21 assigment and nothing happend.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You don't need anything to unlock the weapons as far as I'm concerned - but I got premium.


Has DICE said anything about it yet? I'll definitely have to try and play tonight so I can unlock what I can just in case they lock them back up.. although I'd figure they would have done it already if they didn't want us to have the weapons. That whole situation is kind of confusing to me. xD


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Mouse settings also depend on play style, i am a heavy pusher/rusher, and i just cannot stand camping as i just get totally bored, so high sensitivity is my best bet as i rely on twitch shooting far more than a person who sits back.


agreed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Has DICE said anything about it yet? I'll definitely have to try and play tonight so I can unlock what I can just in case they lock them back up.. although I'd figure they would have done it already if they didn't want us to have the weapons. That whole situation is kind of confusing to me. xD


Well I unlocked them and have the guns available to use.
With that said, it always seems as if I haven't unlocked them (as in the post-screen it says: assignments) and within that I can see I haven't unlocked the MTAR get, despite having it already.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Well I unlocked them and have the guns available to use.
> With that said, it always seems as if I haven't unlocked them (as in the post-screen it says: assignments) and within that I can see I haven't unlocked the MTAR get, despite having it already.


Yeah, it doesn't seem intentional but some people seem to think so. I know the weapons don't show up in Battlelog or at least not before you unlock them. I'm simply just really curious how they're going to handle the situation. Seems like quite the mix up.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Yeah, it doesn't seem intentional but some people seem to think so. I know the weapons don't show up in Battlelog or at least not before you unlock them. I'm simply just really curious how they're going to handle the situation. Seems like quite the mix up.


their whole game is a mix up, forget about a bunch of mediocre/horrible weapons lol.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

I think you need to complete all of the parts of an assignment in one game for a gun, because it resets every game.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> I think you need to complete all of the parts of an assignment in one game for a gun, because it resets every game.


only the "complete in a round" ones - the others stack - the ribbons that is.

In other news:
WE ARE DEPLOYING A NEW SERVER TO THE PLAYSTATION 4 PLATFORM, YOU MAY BE DISCONNECTED FROM YOUR SESSION AS SERVERS ARE RESTARTING TO APPLY THE PATCH. THIS PATCH ADDRESS SOME SERVER STABILITY ISSUES.

Not sure if EA is trolling or serious.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

I only have read and heard about the assignments, where are they listed in game?


----------



## Stay Puft

Any official OCN servers?


----------



## Xtreme21

Last patch broke the game for me. Now once I load into a level 10 seconds later I get disconnected. 100% of the time.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> their whole game is a mix up, forget about a bunch of mediocre/horrible weapons lol.


Eh.. I'm one of those lucky people who hasn't experienced that many crashes so I've had a pretty decent experience overall. I'd like the weapons just for completion's sake.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Right - here's the red flickering issue I was talking about:
TurboFD, my lil cousin and I all experienced the same problem and all at the same times within the same server.
It isn't silent side - it must be server side if you ask me.

It makes the game virtually unplayable for me - because the strain on my eyes is far too great:


----------



## Kuivamaa

I've noticed that 30seconds in my first game right after patch hit, a few days ago. It doesn't hurt my eyes but it is a distraction and an unpleasant one.


----------



## pcmonky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Eh.. I'm one of those lucky people who hasn't experienced that many crashes so I've had a pretty decent experience overall. I'd like the weapons just for completion's sake.


I was having multiple crashes as well with direct x etc... and found a forum that suggested down clocking my gpu's by 50 MHz from the factory clocks and ever since I haven't had a single crash.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Eh.. I'm one of those lucky people who hasn't experienced that many crashes so I've had a pretty decent experience overall. I'd like the weapons just for completion's sake.


In comparison to my lil cousin - I would consider myself the king of non-crashes. But I still get them, and feel very sorry for my lil cousin who crashes pretty much every game, and has a problem pretty much every time we speak.
From not being able to VOIP to not being able to SPAWN and/or MOVE once spawned...list is so big I could write ea book about it.


----------



## Angrychair

I asked someone reputable how to reduce apphangs/game crashes and he told me to turn audio from Surround to Stereo. Anyone else tried this and can confirm it? I'm definitely going to give it a good try.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> I asked someone reputable how to reduce apphangs/game crashes and he told me to turn audio from Surround to Stereo. Anyone else tried this and can confirm it? I'm definitely going to give it a good try.


Dropping sample rate, or removing any add in soundcards can also help, but this is all myth until someone tests.
COD 4 would never run unless a mic or Stereo Mix is enabled.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Right - here's the red flickering issue I was talking about:
> TurboFD, my lil cousin and I all experienced the same problem and all at the same times within the same server.
> It isn't silent side - it must be server side if you ask me.
> 
> It makes the game virtually unplayable for me - because the strain on my eyes is far too great:


It's called chromatic aberration , and dice thought it would be a cool effect to add in the last patch. They thought wrong, and they are removing it.


----------



## iARDAs

I truly love playing as an Engineer in this game.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> I asked someone reputable how to reduce apphangs/game crashes and he told me to turn audio from Surround to Stereo. Anyone else tried this and can confirm it? I'm definitely going to give it a good try.


Invalid claim if you ask me - doesn't do anything to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> It's called chromatic aberration , and dice thought it would be a cool effect to add in the last patch. They thought wrong, and they are removing it.


So the question remains - what idiot at DICE thought of that "brilliant" idea?


----------



## ihatelolcats

its from the enemy uav. its supposed to be annoying, thats the point


----------



## the9quad

Like I said, they are removing it:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955064768238847910/


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> its from the enemy uav. its supposed to be annoying, thats the point


If that is true then it does sound like a neat gameplay mechanic. But! !! They need to make it affect your Hud or powered optics to make it useful and not game breaking, cause it is just annoying right now, but it could be useful. I don't see how a uav blurs human eyes.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> If that is true then it does sound like a neat gameplay mechanic. But! !! They need to make it affect your Hud or powered optics to make it useful and not game breaking, cause it is just annoying right now, but it could be useful. I don't see how a uav blurs human eyes.


It doesn't - but they thought for some reason it would be a good idea.
A lot of people have stated they did tests without a commander and it still occurred - and I'm lead to believe that too.


----------



## Racersnare21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> If that is true then it does sound like a neat gameplay mechanic. But! !! They need to make it affect your Hud or powered optics to make it useful and not game breaking, cause it is just annoying right now, but it could be useful. I don't see how a uav blurs human eyes.


Agreed. An emp should effect my electronic stuff. Hud, scopes, laser targeting.....not my whole damn eyesight!


----------



## moocowman

Totally Dubbed, are you sure you don't need premium or to own the China Rising DLC (more than likely through pre-order) to unlock the guns? I went for the MTAR and did all the requirements in one match but I still didn't unlock it.


----------



## trivium nate

would this be good for BF4?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834313583

jw


----------



## MerkageTurk

if you pre ordered the game you should get china rising free


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> would this be good for BF4?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834313583
> 
> jw


http://www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-GT-750M.90245.0.html

Take a look at this and this






Not bad if you ask me.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Totally Dubbed, are you sure you don't need premium or to own the China Rising DLC (more than likely through pre-order) to unlock the guns? I went for the MTAR and did all the requirements in one match but I still didn't unlock it.


Dunno as I said, I have premium.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> would this be good for BF4?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834313583
> 
> jw


My lil cousin has the SAME laptop.
It runs medium at around 50FPS
He recently bought SLI for it (got lucky) and it's utterly rubbish as it is causing him TONS of problems.
Be wary of that.

EDIT:
He actually has the y500 with an i7 inside and no SSD


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> would this be good for BF4?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834313583
> 
> jw


Why do you want to buy a laptop to play BF4?


----------



## DizzlePro

once this game is fixed maybe i will be able to get more rounds like this, consistently
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/401568787540168704/885081673/

the things what people say in the chat


----------



## Aparition

Suddenly crashes. .. millions of them.









I played for 2 hours, come back and crash every 5 to 10 minutes.


----------



## hamzta09

So terrain decoration on ultra actually means low.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955064768159361567/


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So terrain decoration on ultra actually means low.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955064768159361567/


DICED™


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So terrain decoration on ultra actually means low.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955064768159361567/


Apparently win 8 has different vegetation too. Lol.

Maybe I'll come back next year if my sudden crashing continues.


----------



## skupples

Hhmm... Why would you ever want thicker vegetation in a competitive shooter? Should always turn down settings that can hide the enemy.


----------



## grunion

New glitch, never had it in 20+ hrs, now it happens just about every time i get in a mbt.


----------



## redalert

Every time I get in a tank on the test range that happens.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> http://www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-GT-750M.90245.0.html
> 
> Take a look at this and this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad if you ask me.


Seemed like he was running around on an empty map. Wouldn`t it be better to play maps that are full 64?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Seemed like he was running around on an empty map. Wouldn`t it be better to play maps that are full 64?


And it's the beta....

That tank glitch is most annoying in HC servers that don't allow an outside view camera angle. Have to get out and back in to fix it. Otherwise just switch camera angles (c button) and it goes away.


----------



## stryfetew

I'm curious, does the parking apply to windows 8.1 machines? Or just windows 7? I've been debating on getting another 280x for my eyefinity everything on ultra gaming.


----------



## crashdummy35

Just a tip: If anyone gets into one of those fast attack boats and you get that weird bug where the machine guns keep firing and crazy lag; switch weps using "F" and it should fix it. It's been working for me all day if I got that bug.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryfetew*
> 
> I'm curious, does the parking apply to windows 8.1 machines? Or just windows 7? I've been debating on getting another 280x for my eyefinity everything on ultra gaming.


works on both OS'


----------



## stryfetew

Nice so I should bump mine up to the 100s likely then.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Has anyone heard of CJS-CD Keys? there was an article about it in PC Gamer but is it legit, can you get banned for using one of these keys? And also if you buy the Polish version of bf4 which is $10 cheaper, can you change the language back?


----------



## Stay Puft

So i popped in the 4890 to see how she did at BF4 Multi. Low preset at 1920X1080

Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
19690, 360987, 40, 102, 54.545

I'm shocked


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> So i popped in the 4890 to see how she did at BF4 Multi. Low preset at 1920X1080
> 
> Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
> 19690, 360987, 40, 102, 54.545
> 
> I'm shocked


Decent for a 4890.

Off topic, is that the Governor in your avatar?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Decent for a 4890.
> 
> Off topic, is that the Governor in your avatar?


Yes that is the governor


----------



## Blackops_2

General consensus for intel rigs..hyperthreading on or off? i left it on figured it would help given the game is heavily threaded.


----------



## james8

^HT helps a lot yes. leave it. also OC your CPU as high as it can go. BF4 is very CPU hungry

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> New glitch, never had it in 20+ hrs, now it happens just about every time i get in a mbt.


have this problem too. have you report it to DICE? if you haven't please do for me and everyone else.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> New glitch, never had it in 20+ hrs, now it happens just about every time i get in a mbt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have this problem too. have you report it to DICE? if you haven't please do for me and everyone else.
Click to expand...

happened to me tonight


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^HT helps a lot yes. leave it. also OC your CPU as high as it can go. BF4 is very CPU hungry


Haven't gotten around to OCing yet i will during thanksgiving week though. Was coming from my AMD rig with my 7970. Getting less CPU bottleneck with this 3770k Temps haven't broken 39C on the Glacer


----------



## Mishaminds

I have been playing the game for sometime now, I don't have any complaints so far, anybody have anything that they want to discuss in regards to perks, glitches, etc?


----------



## JAM3S121

Anyone know what FPS I can expect with
i7 950 @ 4.1ghz
evga GTX 770 SC
6gb ram
on my ssd


----------



## Azuredragon1

At 1080p, ultra setting with msaa x2 , you will get about average of 50-60 FPS.


----------



## JAM3S121

will i notice performance hit with shadowplay running? my gtx 770 comes tomorrow.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Can someone tell me if this is something that happens in this game often or did I just run into some crazy a-hole?

Playing Conquest and both teams have near identical tickets left. Basically neck and neck. I spawn into a boat. The guy just sits there, in the water, as hes right in front of a neutral point. And, Instead of capping it (mind you hes less than 50 feet away from the zone). He precedes to tell me to get out.







As I watch our tickets slowly draining faster than the enemies. He doesn't move. Sits there and tells me to get out of the boat (passenger gunner). Wont move, until I leave. Obviously I'm trying to win and saw another boat spawn right in front of me. So I exited quickly because I'm trying to win. But, I was a bit flabbergasted by the entire idea of the guy telling me to get out. Wanted to see if this is something other people ran into before.

I haven't had it happen to me before (but I really only been playing for 5 days), but I'm just wondering if I should expect it to happen again. Probably the most mind boggling thing I've ever seen happen in a game before.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

I have only seen people say get out in obliteration when the bomb carrier doesn't have an open seat in a vehicle and when in any game time, the jet skis get beached and people are trying to move them into the water with grenades and someone steals the one that got in the water.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> will i notice performance hit with shadowplay running? my gtx 770 comes tomorrow.


Nope none.

I have a Gtx 780 and game on a 1440p panel.

0 performance hit in my case.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Can someone tell me if this is something that happens in this game often or did I just run into some crazy a-hole?
> 
> Playing Conquest and both teams have near identical tickets left. Basically neck and neck. I spawn into a boat. The guy just sits there, in the water, as hes right in front of a neutral point. And, Instead of capping it (mind you hes less than 50 feet away from the zone). He precedes to tell me to get out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I watch our tickets slowly draining faster than the enemies. He doesn't move. Sits there and tells me to get out of the boat (passenger gunner). Wont move, until I leave. Obviously I'm trying to win and saw another boat spawn right in front of me. So I exited quickly because I'm trying to win. But, I was a bit flabbergasted by the entire idea of the guy telling me to get out. Wanted to see if this is something other people ran into before.
> 
> I haven't had it happen to me before (but I really only been playing for 5 days), but I'm just wondering if I should expect it to happen again. Probably the most mind boggling thing I've ever seen happen in a game before.


Used to happen with helos all the time in BF3. Some guys would even hover at the edge of the map to kill the guy in the gunner seat because they wanted to solo.


----------



## CalinTM

how shadowplay doenst kill performance when recording ?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> have this problem too. have you report it to DICE? if you haven't please do for me and everyone else.


just switch to the gunner seat and back it fixes it


----------



## mboner1

Posted this in a new thread, thought i would post it here as well to see if anyone can help..

if you go to options>video settings>system performance test (in the bottom right) it does a packet loss test. I am seeing quite a lot of packet loss and just wondering if others are experiencing the same and whether or not that's a isp issue or just bad netcode on bf4's part??


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> will i notice performance hit with shadowplay running? my gtx 770 comes tomorrow.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Nope none.
> 
> I have a Gtx 780 and game on a 1440p panel.
> 
> 0 performance hit in my case.


3-5FPS actually.
But that's 10-15FPS less than fraps will hit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> how shadowplay doenst kill performance when recording ?


uses hardware encoded recording tools rather than software


----------



## Ghost12

Seems being friends with myself the other day was not enough. I can now hold a group chat with myself if the fancy takes me sometime lol very considerate Ea

http://gyazo.com/ae35cced351fe6058874c760983d4e7a


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Seems being friends with myself the other day was not enough. I can now hold a group chat with myself if the fancy takes me sometime lol very considerate Ea
> 
> http://gyazo.com/ae35cced351fe6058874c760983d4e7a


are you sure they're your friends or that they are imaginary ones, where you're speaking to yourself again? Hehe


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Wonder what happened...played Friday night, 8/8 games ctd of server crashed for me...Saturday and Sunday, not 1 crash...patch?

Man, if your getting a tad bored, go find a pistol/knife only server. Sooooooo much fun! So fast paced too!


----------



## DirtyTrickster

I'm a little disappointed that with 780 SLI I have to remove AA, and run a mix of high medium and low to keep a steady 120 fps.

bf3 would run solid at 120 fps on ultra with 670 sli


----------



## Zoroastrian

I'm still getting red screen of death every second or third game generally during map change/load. And direct x errors.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Do you guys like to have raw mouse input enabled?


----------



## MaxOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> I'm still getting red screen of death every second or third game generally during map change/load. And direct x errors.


DX errors are often a symptom of unstable GPU overclock.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Do you guys like to have raw mouse input enabled?


I have it enabled by default, but tbh have never tried it without.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Man, if your getting a tad bored, go find a pistol/knife only server. Sooooooo much fun! So fast paced too!


i like this but i only see like 1 or 2 pistol only servers









pls post some pistol servers


----------



## 98uk

K&P servers are good fun... knife only too. Used to play them in BF2 even though it was "against the rules"


----------



## Stay Puft

Why are people turning off HT?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Why are people turning off HT?


Cause they silly people. My HT is on.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

How are there people over rank 100? I played with a rank 103 and 110 yesterday... One guy only had 300 kills but his spm was like 2200 and it seriously made no sense...he didn't even have that many hours in the game...??? Stat hacking?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> How are there people over rank 100? I played with a rank 103 and 110 yesterday... One guy only had 300 kills but his spm was like 2200 and it seriously made no sense...he didn't even have that many hours in the game...??? Stat hacking?


Hacks or the players are just losers who dont have jobs


----------



## Aparition

Premium can reset stats and if they stacked EXP bonuses during "Premium" events you can get a crap ton of points for no work at all.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Yes but My bad, his spm is 1100... His name is SDZBHL502
Id really like to know if its a hack. Especailly considering his kpm is 0.13 and kd ratio is .9...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> How are there people over rank 100? I played with a rank 103 and 110 yesterday... One guy only had 300 kills but his spm was like 2200 and it seriously made no sense...he didn't even have that many hours in the game...??? Stat hacking?


stat padding probably. Even with no life, unless they're serious pros at the game will never be able to achieve that rank.
On that note I'm always on an exp boost...got many stacked, I don't know if they'll run out lol


----------



## gatornation240

Ok, scratch CTDs or "BF4 not working" I literally can't run the game anymore.I'm now getting a Black screen with flickering pointer/taskbar; I've done everything aside from a fresh install. Ive had the game since launch and I'm only lvl 4 due to not being able to play the damn game. First BF since Vietnam and they have left a bad taste in my mouth, this is the last EA title I purchase (SWTOR was strike 2)


----------



## Stay Puft

Guys i'll be putting up a Hardcore OCN server on Friday. Hoping some of you will populate it


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatornation240*
> 
> Ok, scratch CTDs or "BF4 not working" I literally can't run the game anymore.I'm now getting a Black screen with flickering pointer/taskbar; I've done everything aside from a fresh install. Ive had the game since launch and I'm only lvl 4 due to not being able to play the damn game. First BF since Vietnam and they have left a bad taste in my mouth, this is the last EA title I purchase (SWTOR was strike 2)


have you trired to "repair install" through origin?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatornation240*
> 
> Ok, scratch CTDs or "BF4 not working" I literally can't run the game anymore.I'm now getting a Black screen with flickering pointer/taskbar; I've done everything aside from a fresh install. Ive had the game since launch and I'm only lvl 4 due to not being able to play the damn game. First BF since Vietnam and they have left a bad taste in my mouth, this is the last EA title I purchase (SWTOR was strike 2)


EA didn't make the game, DICE did.

What has EA got to do with it not working on your PC?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Can someone tell me if this is something that happens in this game often or did I just run into some crazy a-hole?
> 
> Playing Conquest and both teams have near identical tickets left. Basically neck and neck. I spawn into a boat. The guy just sits there, in the water, as hes right in front of a neutral point. And, Instead of capping it (mind you hes less than 50 feet away from the zone). He precedes to tell me to get out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I watch our tickets slowly draining faster than the enemies. He doesn't move. Sits there and tells me to get out of the boat (passenger gunner). Wont move, until I leave. Obviously I'm trying to win and saw another boat spawn right in front of me. So I exited quickly because I'm trying to win. But, I was a bit flabbergasted by the entire idea of the guy telling me to get out. Wanted to see if this is something other people ran into before.
> 
> I haven't had it happen to me before (but I really only been playing for 5 days), but I'm just wondering if I should expect it to happen again. Probably the most mind boggling thing I've ever seen happen in a game before.


Dude its a game, move on lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Seems being friends with myself the other day was not enough. I can now hold a group chat with myself if the fancy takes me sometime lol very considerate Ea
> 
> http://gyazo.com/ae35cced351fe6058874c760983d4e7a


Glad to see I'm not the only one. Yesterday I was friends with myself 22 times over.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Wonder what happened...played Friday night, 8/8 games ctd of server crashed for me...Saturday and Sunday, not 1 crash...patch?
> 
> Man, if your getting a tad bored, go find a pistol/knife only server. Sooooooo much fun! So fast paced too!


No, Saturday EA was under attack and that is why there were server problems all day long.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> EA didn't make the game, DICE did.
> 
> What has EA got to do with it not working on your PC?


same sh, different day.
S.S.D.D.


----------



## keikei

MTAR-21 First Look: Crazy Rate Of Fire! (Battlefield 4 Gameplay/Commentary)






Interestingly, Lvlcap doesn't recommend the laser-sight attachment.


----------



## Aparition

MTAR is a beast at close and mid-range but really struggles at med-long range.
I really like this gun








Mid range is as far as you want to engage with, and your tap shooting with it.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> MTAR is a beast at close and mid-range but really struggles at med-long range.
> I really like this gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid range is as far as you want to engage with, and your tap shooting with it.


The big negative with the fast shooting rate guns is that they are loud. You may need a suppressor to calm that baby down.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> MTAR-21 First Look: Crazy Rate Of Fire! (Battlefield 4 Gameplay/Commentary)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly, Lvlcap doesn't recommend the laser-sight attachment.


And thats on a normal server.....can't even picture this gun on hardcore... total decimation.


----------



## Stay Puft

Has anyone unlocked the P90 yet in BF4?


----------



## Amhro

I do, but still haven't used it since I hate PDWs because of using MX4


----------



## afuhnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Has anyone unlocked the P90 yet in BF4?


I have.

Randomly found how-to video:


----------



## Frankrizzo

So what do you guys think of this game? I haven't played BF since last February/ march. How are the bugs?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Has anyone unlocked the P90 yet in BF4?


Yeah not that good to be honest, although unlocks will probably make it better.

The MTAR-21 is a beast though, right off the bat.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

YUp have the P90 - and don't really use it - utterly useless IMHO
AK5C trumps it royally, so does the MX4 - for the engineer class.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> So what do you guys think of this game? I haven't played BF since last February/ march. How are the bugs?


They are pretty rude, showing up during a good part of the show, spilling your popcorn at the movies, "tripping" over your monitor cable at that last precise moment of brilliance.
I don't know who invited them to the party but I'm not inviting whoever invited them over again.
Seriously, the party was last Saturday and they are still here!


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Dude its a game, move on lol


It's a team based game, and it was a crucial moment for our team. Are you one of those individuals who forces their team to lose because of arrogance? Game or not, if I'm investing 45 mins of _my free time_ into a game. I shouldn't have to come across that bullcrap from angry and arrogant psychopaths. Who will waste more of my free time because they are messed up in the head.

If games are just games to you then why do you have two R290x's in Crossfire and a 2560 x 1440P monitor? Please... you shouldn't be one to talk.


----------



## amd655

Break times are now law in work places.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> It's a team based game, and it was a crucial moment for our team. Are you one of those individuals who forces their team to lose because of arrogance? Game or not, if I'm investing 45 mins of _my free time_ into a game. I shouldn't have to come across that bullcrap from angry and arrogant psychopaths. Who will waste more of my free time because they are messed up in the head.
> 
> If games are just games to you then why do you have two R290x's in Crossfire and a 2560 x 1440P monitor? Please... you shouldn't be one to talk.


Unfortunately you will experience many more frustrating times in bf, the best way to play is with friends. The random's can drive you nuts lol.


----------



## EliteReplay

Senores Surge una nueva pagina para buscar Scrim BF4... https://www.facebook.com/ScrimFinder

Please join us... LIKE!!!


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Unfortunately you will experience many more frustrating times in bf, the best way to play is with friends. The random's can drive you nuts lol.


^this, to get the best bf expirience get 3-5 friends on ts and go to town!


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> ^this, to get the best bf expirience get 3-5 friends on ts and go to town!


No man it's K/D camp or nothing!


----------



## devilhead

not bad clock


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> 
> not bad clock


Needs wall mount in size 10.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Yeah not that good to be honest, although unlocks will probably make it better.


Yeah the P90 was my go-to gun in BF3 with it's 900 RoF plus 51-round mag and hardly any recoil making it a hip-fire monster esp with a laser. Was not impressed at all with it in SP in BF4; lots of recoil and just felt kinda bleh. So the fact I lost all my carrier mission progress due to some stupid glitch and will likely never make it any further in the campaign now is just fine I guess. I can live without the other unlocks too.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Yeah not that good to be honest, although unlocks will probably make it better.
> 
> The MTAR-21 is a beast though, right off the bat.


I agree, was getting beat at close range MTAR-21 vs. AKU 12 and M4.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Hi, if any of you have a Team and actually likes to play Scrims, Friendly or Competitive... this is the right place to go and find them


https://www.facebook.com/ScrimFinder

This pages allows u to post on it asking for Scrims...









Please spread the news!!!

https://www.facebook.com/ScrimFinder
Quote:


> Battlelog lacks of this option and we are trying to bring it and make it easy for you.


Give us a like and make us stronger!


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Can someone tell me if this is something that happens in this game often or did I just run into some crazy a-hole?
> 
> Playing Conquest and both teams have near identical tickets left. Basically neck and neck. I spawn into a boat. The guy just sits there, in the water, as hes right in front of a neutral point. And, Instead of capping it (mind you hes less than 50 feet away from the zone). He precedes to tell me to get out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I watch our tickets slowly draining faster than the enemies. He doesn't move. Sits there and tells me to get out of the boat (passenger gunner). Wont move, until I leave. Obviously I'm trying to win and saw another boat spawn right in front of me. So I exited quickly because I'm trying to win. But, I was a bit flabbergasted by the entire idea of the guy telling me to get out. Wanted to see if this is something other people ran into before.
> 
> I haven't had it happen to me before (but I really only been playing for 5 days), but I'm just wondering if I should expect it to happen again. Probably the most mind boggling thing I've ever seen happen in a game before.


It does happen but its normally with the attack choppers telling people to get out over a boat is lol. There is nothing worse than having teammates that dont PTFO.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> It's a team based game, and it was a crucial moment for our team. Are you one of those individuals who forces their team to lose because of arrogance? Game or not, if I'm investing 45 mins of _my free time_ into a game. I shouldn't have to come across that bullcrap from angry and arrogant psychopaths. Who will waste more of my free time because they are messed up in the head.
> 
> If games are just games to you then why do you have two R290x's in Crossfire and a 2560 x 1440P monitor? Please... you shouldn't be one to talk.


My computer and hardware have no meaning in this discussion. All I'm stating is that it is a game and well get over it. If the dude is being douche then go to plan B. It's BF4 not Nascar where you can only travel one direction, there's a lot more than one option. Hell depending on my mood I'll usually kill the person and take their vehicle if their being an idiot. Or blow them and the vehicle and then go to my plan B to stress my original point.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> No, Saturday EA was under attack and that is why there were server problems all day long.


I really don't even buy that at face value and if it did happen....frankly I don't feel remotely bad for them...simple case of cause and effect.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yeah the P90 was my go-to gun in BF3 with it's 900 RoF plus 51-round mag and hardly any recoil making it a hip-fire monster esp with a laser. Was not impressed at all with it in SP in BF4; lots of recoil and just felt kinda bleh. So the fact I lost all my carrier mission progress due to some stupid glitch and will likely never make it any further in the campaign now is just fine I guess. I can live without the other unlocks too.


Which carrier mission and what exactly is the glitch?

I would definitely say the M249 is worth completing the campaign for. That's only one that's really worth anything.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I really don't even buy that at face value and if it did happen....frankly I don't feel remotely bad for them...simple case of cause and effect.


It happened a lot in BF3 with GSP's being targeted with DDOS attacks...


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Has anyone unlocked the P90 yet in BF4?


Just unlocked it and used it pretty much all weekend. Between the super high rate of fire and super high hip fire acc. it is an absolute blast to use.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Which carrier mission and what exactly is the glitch?
> 
> I would definitely say the *M249* is worth completing the campaign for. That's only one that's really worth anything.


Never liked using LMGs before but they really improved this gun, it's a beast compared to BF3. It's one of my main support guns


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah I'd take the M249 though I'm more of a Engie type.

Well the glitch was pretty damn hilarious and I couldn't help but laugh despite being pissed, and while it's stupid to feel this way I'm almost embarrassed somehow even tho if anyone should be embarrassed here it's DICE.

I had just finished the mission and had gone through the stupid cut scene with CIA guy or whatever taking forever to die and was climbing up the ladder after my squad towards the exit. I get to the top and suddenly _freakin launch way up in the air like Morrowind with enchanted boots and land in the ocean next to the carrier_. After staring at the screen dumbfounded for awhile I swam around a bit but of course there is no way to get back up. And now restarting checkpoint starts me 50 meters above the carrier where I fall to my death. Once I managed to survive barley somehow but was stuck in a different cell than the squad. Mission hosed.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> My computer and hardware have no meaning in this discussion. All I'm stating is that it is a game and well get over it. If the dude is being douche then go to plan B. It's BF4 not Nascar where you can only travel one direction, there's a lot more than one option. Hell depending on my mood I'll usually kill the person and take their vehicle if their being an idiot. Or blow them and the vehicle and then go to my plan B to stress my original point.


I do the same thing than scream, "ROoooooLlllllll Tiiiiiiiiiiide!" In the mic.


----------



## Exostenza

Hey guys, I was getting frustrated with trying to fins people to play with as this thread moves too quickly and all of my attempts were buried in all the posts, so I decided to make an OCN player network thread where we could organize people to play with much easier. I love BF4 and have a few friends to play with but always having people to play with makes BF4 a much better experience. If you are interested come and fill out the form on my thread.

*Battlefield 4 OCN Player Network*


----------



## castl3bravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Why are people turning off HT?


Perhaps because of this article where Chip Currey turned off HT to see how BF3 would respond.

http://chipreviews.com/main-feature/main-news/battlefield-3-revisited/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *castl3bravo*
> 
> Perhaps because of this article where Chip Currey turned off HT to see how BF3 would respond.
> 
> http://chipreviews.com/main-feature/main-news/battlefield-3-revisited/


but BF3 =/= BF4 in terms of performance
So if they really did follow that, they're not very smart people.

More so, even on BF3 I had HT on with no problems


----------



## keikei

Anyone else feel the heavy barrel has too much recoil? Accuracy doesnt mean much, when the recoil is so severe. DICE, please tone down the recoil. Maybe only add 33% more recoil?


----------



## Pyroferus

Add me on battlelog would like to squad up with some people who use TS

Pyroferus


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Anyone else feel the heavy barrel has too much recoil? Accuracy doesnt mean much, when the recoil is so severe. DICE, please tone down the recoil. Maybe only add 33% more recoil?


Nope. think the guns are one step from cod lasers. Accuracy and positioning is everything with the ttk so low, depending on what mode you play of course.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Nope. think the guns are one step from cod lasers. Accuracy and positioning is everything with the ttk so low, depending on what mode you play of course.


I agree, not much recoil. Probably nerfed to help gain more COD players.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Anyone else feel the heavy barrel has too much recoil? Accuracy doesnt mean much, when the recoil is so severe. DICE, please tone down the recoil. Maybe only add 33% more recoil?


It will get buffed at this point there is zero reason to use it and no one uses it at all. In BF3 they made alot of changes to gun attachments to get more of the unused attachments in the game. Buffing/nerfing at this point shouldnt even be a discussion with all the issues with the game currently. Instead of the 50% accuracy buff and 50% added recoil maybe a 15% accuracy buff and 35% recoil penalty would make HB a viable option.


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyroferus*
> 
> Add me on battlelog would like to squad up with some people who use TS
> 
> Pyroferus


Today I made a new thread for networking OCN BF4 players together for games if you want to put your name on the list. It should make it a lot easier for people to find people to play with that align with their favorite game modes and geographic areas among other things.









*Battlefield 4 OCN Player Network*


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Do you guys like to have raw mouse input enabled?


I have it enabled as Windows 8 has issues with the polling rate. It would be a mess if I had raw input disabled.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> MTAR-21 First Look: Crazy Rate Of Fire! (Battlefield 4 Gameplay/Commentary)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly, Lvlcap doesn't recommend the laser-sight attachment.


Yeah, laser sight causes more harm than good, at least that is what I've found. This game has a lot of dust, smoke, etc which cause you to be quickly picked off if you have a laser sight. Although I love the look for the green and tribeam laser, I feel that the cons outweigh the pros when using it. Even in BF3 I would never equip a laser as it would give away my position. I couldn't believe that sone snipers would equip them, as it made no sense at all.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I really don't even buy that at face value and if it did happen....frankly I don't feel remotely bad for them...simple case of cause and effect.


Well that's what happened, believe the truth or not. And you really feel that it is ok to attack a company because you don't agree with them? Yeah that makes sense.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I do the same thing than scream, "ROoooooLlllllll Tiiiiiiiiiiide!" In the mic.


RMFT BROTHER!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Anyone else feel the heavy barrel has too much recoil? Accuracy doesnt mean much, when the recoil is so severe. DICE, please tone down the recoil. Maybe only add 33% more recoil?


Excluding snipers, guns really do not have that much recoil. I burst fire probably 95% of the time and the other 5% ill spray if I'm in close proximity.


----------



## Thyrllan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> I had just finished the mission and had gone through the stupid cut scene with CIA guy or whatever taking forever to die and was climbing up the ladder after my squad towards the exit. I get to the top and suddenly _freakin launch way up in the air like Morrowind with enchanted boots and land in the ocean next to the carrier_. After staring at the screen dumbfounded for awhile I swam around a bit but of course there is no way to get back up. And now restarting checkpoint starts me 50 meters above the carrier where I fall to my death. Once I managed to survive barley somehow but was stuck in a different cell than the squad. Mission hosed.


Had a bug on that part as well. I was following Irish too closely and it knocked me off the ladder and killed me, right next to the CIA guy.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> I have it enabled as Windows 8 has issues with the polling rate. It would be a mess if I had raw input disabled.


http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=2908279#gamelist

Fixed on 8.1 which I think is what you meant anyway.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I do the same thing than scream, "ROoooooLlllllll Tiiiiiiiiiiide!" In the mic.


inb4 getting wiped by FSU by over 50 points!


----------



## Slightly skewed

So it seems my visual settings no longer work. What file should I be looking at to change manually or delete?


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Decided to turn on fraps to see what kind of FPS I was getting. Getting over 100 fps consistently with everything on Ultra, AA Deferred on off, and AA Post Medium. Pretty good with a single GTX 670 @ 1280 core / 6700 memory. Could only imagine what some other cards are capable of with AA Post disabled.

(fixed)


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Decided to turn on fraps to see what kind of FPS I was getting. Getting over 100 fps consistently with everything on Ultra, AA Deferred on Med, and AA Post disabled. Pretty good with a single GTX 670 @ 1280 core / 6700 memory. Could only imagine what some other cards are capable of with AA Post disabled.


You mean AA post on Medium and AA deferred off, right? Because deferred is MSAA.

Why not just use the console "perfoverlay.drawfps 1" command instead of Fraps?


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You mean AA post on Medium and AA deferred off, right? Because deferred is MSAA.
> 
> Why not just use the console "perfoverlay.drawfps 1" command instead of Fraps?


Yeah enabled that too, after I figured it out. But I meant the reverse. Post on Med, Deferred off. SSAO. (64 man server). 80-110 fps constantly. Big explosions and building collapses make it drop but seems to be staying above 60 though which is good.


----------



## ihatelolcats

the hotel collapse on resort absolutely destroys my fps


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Did not have a problem with the Hotel event at all tonight and in fact it was cool; I had to decide to not run into it suddenly and lived. Ran very well in general and I've still had some issues since the last patch. Was also remarking how good that map looked in general and I'm not even on Ultra at present.

Premium is needed for MTAR etc or no? I would think so but seeing conflicting reports.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> inb4 getting wiped by FSU by over 50 points!


Yeah maybe if FSU played our third string for the whole game.


----------



## Eiennohi

I have two questions regarding this game.

1. Sweetfx: I have sweetfx installed in Program Files(x86)>Origin Games>Battlefield 4. I run Battlefield 4 x64 and it apparently does not show. Any suggestions or help?

2. My campaign is not saving the missions I complete. Even when I'm signed onto origin. Any suggestions or help?


----------



## mr1hm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiennohi*
> 
> I have two questions regarding this game.
> 
> 1. Sweetfx: I have sweetfx installed in Program Files(x86)>Origin Games>Battlefield 4. I run Battlefield 4 x64 and it apparently does not show. Any suggestions or help?
> 
> 2. My campaign is not saving the missions I complete. Even when I'm signed onto origin. Any suggestions or help?


1. i think sweetfx has been working for me although i haven't confirmed through a comparison of any kind. you gotta use a modified version of sweetfx to get it working with BF4 x64; think i used this: http://gsngaming.com/topic/11345-battlefield-4-beta-sweetfx-v15/

2. im not sure about this one but, i've been experiencing a crash at the "carrier" scene which i think was in mission 6.


----------



## JAM3S121

Does anyone know any retailers that are selling the boxed copy of the game in stores? Plenty of stores selling online pc versions for digital or hard copy shipped... I want to pick this up tomorrow when my video card comes though.. 23gb or so would take me about 7 hours to install


----------



## NFL

Just played a game of Obliteration that lasted over an hour...not bad for an hour's work


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Does anyone know any retailers that are selling the boxed copy of the game in stores? Plenty of stores selling online pc versions for digital or hard copy shipped... I want to pick this up tomorrow when my video card comes though.. 23gb or so would take me about 7 hours to install


Amazon next day delivery is your best bet...

Not many stores sell PC games since they're cheaper and easier to get online.


----------



## delavan

I had a strange bug, i tested it three times:

Lancang DAM, multiplayer conquest large.

While hanging out at "BRAVO" objective, I try to jump on those reinforced plastic pallets with steel frame to carry liquids. Everytime I jump on those, I slip between the wall and pallets AND i free fall under the map and die.


----------



## DoomDash

I'm getting pretty sick of random disconnects and some occasional crashes getting rid of my progress. Why can't the servers be smarter?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> the hotel collapse on resort absolutely destroys my fps


Decrease Effects & Mesh to medium. CPU bottleneck. That FX-8350 should be doing much better when Mantle releases.


----------



## prescotter

People who are still experiencing client crashes you should try and dial down your GPU Overclock.

The overclock my GPU was stable in Battlefield 3, Crysis 3, Metro Last Light and Valley Benchmark,
suddenly i kept crashing Battlefield 4. Sometimes after 3 games, sometimes after 15minutes.

I lowered my Core Speed by 25Mhz and i havent had a crash in 2 weeks.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> People who are still experiencing client crashes you should try and dial down your GPU Overclock.
> 
> The overclock my GPU was stable in Battlefield 3, Crysis 3, Metro Last Light and Valley Benchmark,
> suddenly i kept crashing Battlefield 4. Sometimes after 3 games, sometimes after 15minutes.
> 
> I lowered my Core Speed by 25Mhz and i havent had a crash in 2 weeks.


I think Frostbite doesnt like Memory OC much. I set my Memory OC to 0 and no more crashes. At least for now.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Yeah, laser sight causes more harm than good, at least that is what I've found. This game has a lot of dust, smoke, etc which cause you to be quickly picked off if you have a laser sight. Although I love the look for the green and tribeam laser, I feel that the cons outweigh the pros when using it. Even in BF3 I would never equip a laser as it would give away my position. I couldn't believe that sone snipers would equip them, as it made no sense at all.


Just turn the laser sight off until you're in close quarters situations.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Did not have a problem with the Hotel event at all tonight and in fact it was cool; I had to decide to not run into it suddenly and lived. Ran very well in general and I've still had some issues since the last patch. Was also remarking how good that map looked in general and I'm not even on Ultra at present.
> 
> Premium is needed for MTAR etc or no? I would think so but seeing conflicting reports.


I didn't preorder nor do I have premium and I wasn't able to unlock the MTAR. I'm not sure if it's because I'm doing something wrong but I got a kill with an AR, LMG, Sniper and a grenade in one match and no luck.


----------



## Aparition

Same here from my crashing escapade last night. Didn't realize precision didn't auto load my voltage setting.

Even with no overclock bumped my voltage to 1.187 and no more crashes.

Although I did test the graphics settings and my low is my ultra.
I also played horribly today lol missing everything with my red dot m40a5


----------



## prescotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I think Frostbite doesnt like Memory OC much. I set my Memory OC to 0 and no more crashes. At least for now.


Yea people who are receiving crashes should try and run the game at stock.

1. Then apply CPU OC and test

2. Then apply System Ram OC and test

3. Then apply GPU Core OC and test

4. Then Apply GPU memory OC and test

Its just weird that 50% of people are playing with no problems (Like myself) and other 50% keeps getting crashes etc.


----------



## 98uk

I had issues with crashing and hard locks. Reverted to stock and all fine again.

BF3/Civ5 used to play fine with that OC, so I can only assume BF4 is a lot more taxing... or at least taxing in a different way.


----------



## SLADEizGOD

I really didn't have issue's till that new update was launched. I get crashes. I thought it was a GPU problem But If i can play Crysis 3 all maxed out. Then i can play anything. So BF4 is a memory hog.


----------



## prescotter

Because your GPU is stable in Crysis 3 doesnt necessarily mean its stable in BF4.

With Crysis 3 my max tempratures are 77c and with Battlefield 4 they get to 83c-85c.

So perhaps BF4 just taxxes the GPU more in a different way


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLADEizGOD*
> 
> I really didn't have issue's till that new update was launched. I get crashes. I thought it was a GPU problem But If i can play Crysis 3 all maxed out. Then i can play anything. So BF4 is a memory hog.


Nope... different types of stresses and loads.

Don't ever let one game define stability. Same with FurMark, it's a synthetic benchmark and really doesn't reflect realistic workloads.

One should also consider that in a game, the CPU, memory and GPU are all working at different rates. Things like memory controllers, pci-e controllers can be unstable when those different aspects produce certain loads that games like Crysis 3 might not.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> Yea people who are receiving crashes should try and run the game at stock.
> 
> 1. Then apply CPU OC and test
> 
> 2. Then apply System Ram OC and test
> 
> 3. Then apply GPU Core OC and test
> 
> 4. Then Apply GPU memory OC and test
> 
> Its just weird that 50% of people are playing with no problems (Like myself) and other 50% keeps getting crashes etc.


I only have my memory overclocked these days. If BF4 can't handle that I don't think I'll be getting another BF game.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Just had my first 2 crashes of sound loop and ctd, however my steam chat and everything else was perfectly fine, seems like a big game issue to me and not my system... I'm 38 hours prime stable...lol


----------



## DirtyTrickster

I'm getting crashes at stock clocks


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Just had my first 2 crashes of sound loop and ctd, however my steam chat and everything else was perfectly fine, seems like a big game issue to me and not my system... I'm 38 hours prime stable...lol


It's a problem on their end, I get those often. It's all over the web people getting the same thing. Its usually on siege of Shanghai, and dawnbreaker, and parcel storm, but it's been a while for me on that map.

tappin from my Nexus 4


----------



## mtbiker033

WE WILL RESTART THE BACKEND TO APPLY AN UPDATE TO THE PLAYSTATION 4 PLATFORM, ALL USERS WILL BE DISCONNECTED FROM EA ONLINE AND GAME SERVERS AS WE DEPLOY THIS UPDATE. SORRY FOR THE INCONVENIENCE

lol

did DICE make some serious cuts to their workforce in the last year or so?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

It crashed on shanghai after about 3 minutes of gameplay...lol


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I think Frostbite doesnt like Memory OC much. I set my Memory OC to 0 and no more crashes. At least for now.


Very true. my system has been stable @2400mhz in every game including bf4 alpha/beta and release, then all of a sudden since the patch I could not finish a round for bf4 exe stopped, lowered ram to 2133 and no crash since.


----------



## prescotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I only have my memory overclocked these days. If BF4 can't handle that I don't think I'll be getting another BF game.


Lol if bf4 cant handle your memory oc...

Come on dude that bf4 only shows that your oc is unstable isnt bf4 fault.

Its your fault for running a unstable OC.

Remember people saying you need to run Prime95 for 24hours? Thats because to know you are 99.9% stable.

Just because you pass Prime95 for 2hours and can game stable doesnt mean your machine is fully 100% stable.


----------



## Kuivamaa

I [email protected] too. Right now I spent most of my time in Operation Locker because for me it is by far the most stable map. In contrast, I think I haven't managed to finish a single (full) golmud railway match yet. The two urban maps (shanghai, dawnbreaker) are crashfests as well.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> Lol if bf4 cant handle your memory oc...
> 
> Come on dude that bf4 only shows that your oc is unstable isnt bf4 fault.
> 
> Its your fault for running a unstable OC.
> 
> Remember people saying you need to run Prime95 for 24hours? Thats because to know you are 99.9% stable.
> 
> Just because you pass Prime95 for 2hours and can game stable doesnt mean your machine is fully 100% stable.


No, it's just BF4, sat here on an overvolted 2500k and 5970 on stock clocks and I crash at least once a day. It's nothing to do with overclocks it's BF4 being bad atm.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> New in GeForce R331 Drivers 331.82 WHQL Download
> 
> Performance Boost - Increases performance by up to 50% for GeForce 400/500/600/700 series GPUs in several PC games vs. GeForce 327.23 WHQL-certified drivers. Results will vary depending on your GPU and system configuration. Here is one example of measured gains:
> 
> GeForce GTX 770/780/TITAN/780Ti:
> *Up to 50% in Metro: Last Light*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up to 26% in Crysis 3
> *Up to 18% in Battlefield 4*
> SLI Technology
> Assassins Creed IV: Black Flag - updated profile
> Path of Exile - added profile
> Natural Selection - updated profile
> 3D Vision
> Assassins Creed IV: Black Flag - "Good"


Will be trying these out soon!


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Will be trying these out soon!


Hope they are good. I get terrible performance with 780 SLI


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Yeah maybe if FSU played our third string for the whole game.


Seems we will find out soon enough! So far FSU schedule has been /ZzzzzzZzZzZzzzzz


----------



## Amhro

Any tips how to get all 3 weapons from campaign quickly? Except playing last mission 3times?







Restarting checkpoint is pointless, it just goes to credits.


----------



## keikei

Control Freak: How to master the AEK-971 w/ Angled Grip in Battlefield 4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doM8uK5SA44&feature=c4-overview-vl&list=PLRaUyt8S5zhcKCXGxuTl19o8Fl0XQiNta


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Will be trying these out soon!


Cheers + rep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Any tips how to get all 3 weapons from campaign quickly? Except playing last mission 3times?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Restarting checkpoint is pointless, it just goes to credits.


you cannot replay the checkpoint - you need to reply the mission 3x - utterly stupid, but that's the only way.
Play it through on easy - like I did on the 2 other times.


----------



## prescotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> No, it's just BF4, sat here on an overvolted 2500k and 5970 on stock clocks and I crash at least once a day. It's nothing to do with overclocks it's BF4 being bad atm.


Then i geuss its just the combination of Software (BF4) + Different hardware from everybody's PC.

The first week i crashed allmost every game i played, and now i have *0* Crashes and went from lvl10 to lvl30 in BF4 without any crash/freeze


----------



## iARDAs

Anyone tested it with the new Nvidia drivers?

331.82


----------



## keikei

Greetings People, can any PC gamer go online multiplayer right now? The PS4 patch seems to be affecting everyone.

nvm....origin reset me to offiline mode.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Anyone tested it with the new Nvidia drivers?
> 
> 331.82


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Greetings People, can any PC gamer go online multiplayer right now? The PS4 patch seems to be affecting everyone.
> 
> nvm....origin reset me to offiline mode.


Yes just played.

For the new drivers, trying to get a comparison. Might have something up later.
It is just a PIA because the graphics settings don't mean what they say... Ultra is low and low is Ultra







been trying to figure this silliness out.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Greetings People, can any PC gamer go online multiplayer right now? The PS4 patch seems to be affecting everyone.
> 
> nvm....origin reset me to offiline mode.


Origin is the most weird software out there.

Most times that Dice is patching up a server in BF3 or BF4, you also have issues connecting to Origin.

Weird stuff.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Well since you can't play at the moment, check out my latest upload....








Hope they're back online soon, was hoping to get some serious game time in today.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> It is just a PIA because the graphics settings don't mean what they say... Ultra is low and low is Ultra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been trying to figure this silliness out.


Say what?


----------



## Krazee

Tonight I return to the battlefield with my new 780. Hooraah!


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> Say what?


Ya man check it out, for me Low is Ultra. I'm not sure if it is true for every setting but terrain it is.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Ya man check it out, for me Low is Ultra. I'm not sure if it is true for every setting but terrain it is.


Then my 780s are struggling with low settings?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

BSOD whilst installing the new drivers lol.
Re-installed them again, and had no problems after.

Haven't touched BF4.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> People who are still experiencing client crashes you should try and dial down your GPU Overclock.
> 
> The overclock my GPU was stable in Battlefield 3, Crysis 3, Metro Last Light and Valley Benchmark,
> suddenly i kept crashing Battlefield 4. Sometimes after 3 games, sometimes after 15minutes.
> 
> I lowered my Core Speed by 25Mhz and i havent had a crash in 2 weeks.


I too dumped my vid card OC with no change. Just using Overdrive too; nothing potentially funky nor any extra voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> Its just weird that 50% of people are playing with no problems (Like myself) and other 50% keeps getting crashes etc.


Quite.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Nope... different types of stresses and loads.
> 
> Don't ever let one game define stability. Same with FurMark, it's a synthetic benchmark and really doesn't reflect realistic workloads.
> 
> One should also consider that in a game, the CPU, memory and GPU are all working at different rates. Things like memory controllers, pci-e controllers can be unstable when those different aspects produce certain loads that games like Crysis 3 might not.


True like how a stable OC with Hyperthreading off can be unstable with it on (needs more voltage).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> I'm getting crashes at stock clocks


Noted and not too surprised, unfortunately. That said the game isn't completely broken cause mine runs fine sometimes. It's kinda weird, frankly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> Lol if bf4 cant handle your memory oc...
> 
> Come on dude that bf4 only shows that your oc is unstable isnt bf4 fault.
> 
> Its your fault for running a unstable OC.
> 
> Remember people saying you need to run Prime95 for 24hours? Thats because to know you are 99.9% stable.
> 
> Just because you pass Prime95 for 2hours and can game stable doesnt mean your machine is fully 100% stable.


Yeah that was kind of a silly thing to say but you too agree it's not all on the user's end. This is some voodoo stuff of sorts right here...some people I know have still had no crashes or minimal ones (or just Punkbuster probs).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> Then i geuss its just the combination of Software (BF4) + Different hardware from everybody's PC.
> 
> The first week i crashed allmost every game i played, and now i have *0* Crashes and went from lvl10 to lvl30 in BF4 without any crash/freeze


I agree its a combo though I admit to assuming people had done a whole lot less troubleshooting at first when mine was rock stable. Then the first patch and new server(s) rolled out and I started to get disconnects and exe quits and sound loop crashes fairly often. This followed me to a second machine (was waiting on new mobo for main rig) and also got a new soundcard during this time plus dialed down all OCs and still they continued. This game really seems to both tax and "test" one's hardware configs to their limits in addition to the present bugs and refinements needed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> BSOD whilst installing the new drivers lol.
> Re-installed them again, and had no problems after.
> 
> Haven't touched BF4.


You know I hear a whole lot less cawing about how "AMD drivers suck" relative to Nvidia these days.


----------



## BritishBob

So after under clocking and over voting my GPU BF4 still crashes. The crash is the screen freeze and sound loops. I think it's just BF4 at this point.


----------



## Slightly skewed

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=90490730&postcount=10753



And as far as I know the only ultra setting that's backwards is Terrain Decoration.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> So after under clocking and over voting my GPU BF4 still crashes. The crash is the screen freeze and sound loops. I think it's just BF4 at this point.


Try again with your entire system at default clocks.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Try again with your entire system at default clocks.


They are and the CPU is slightly Overvolted to... RAM is good and HDDs are in good shape.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> They are and the CPU is slightly Overvolted to... RAM is good and HDDs are in good shape.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


"So what have you done?"

We at DICE screwed up a already broken game with our recent patch, and now just to be lazy we are releasing the same maps that were in BF3, and adding an extra touch to it to make you think we actually spent time updating them!

I want to see this guy do a commentary on the BF4 changes:


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> They are and the CPU is slightly Overvolted to... RAM is good and HDDs are in good shape.
Click to expand...

wow, id love to see a caricature of patrick bach
how is capture the flag going to be different from obliteration exactly?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> wow, id love to see a caricature of patrick bach
> how is capture the flag going to be different from obliteration exactly?


DICE:
It's a flag, not a bomb

/troll


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh wow! Now we need is a date to go with this awesomeness.









*Oh, I wonder how you trigger the dust storm in Gulf of Oman?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> Then my 780s are struggling with low settings?


It is the opposite, Low settings is mostly CPU.
Having the correct Ultra/High settings should improve GPU performance.

The biggest performance impact I have had is with Meshes. Upping this really hurts my FPS when buildings collapse, but on "Low" proper I hardly notice a building collapsing at all.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> We at DICE screwed up a already broken game with our recent patch, and now just to be lazy we are releasing the same maps that were in BF3, and adding an extra touch


Meh, i'm OK with that... it doesn't need to be new to be fun. Some of the most fun parts of BF3 were on the old BF2 maps.

In fact, I would pay many, many monies to see the maps Karkand, Gulf of Oman, Great Wall & Kubra Dam in the game.

So really, I don't mind.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Meh, i'm OK with that... it doesn't need to be new to be fun. Some of the most fun parts of BF3 were on the old BF2 maps.
> 
> In fact, I would pay many, many monies to see the maps Karkand, Gulf of Oman, Great Wall & Kubra Dam in the game.
> 
> So really, I don't mind.


sure. because they are BF maps - like I would be happy for BF2142 maps to be re-brought...but metro....METRO for god sake.


----------



## ihatelolcats

i wish you were able to shoot out lights. that would make the tac light attachment a lot more useful and add realism to the game


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> sure. because they are BF maps - like I would be happy for BF2142 maps to be re-brought...but metro....METRO for god sake.


It's the most popular map in BF3... can't argue with that.


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i wish you were able to shoot out lights. that would make the tac light attachment a lot more useful and add realism to the game


you can, it was just demonstrated in the video on the last page.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> sure. because they are BF maps - like I would be happy for BF2142 maps to be re-brought...but metro....METRO for god sake.


Well.. it was the most played?

As long as they've added more routes, which it seems DICE have, it shouldn't be anywhere near as bad. The choke-points are the worst part about the map. It wasn't even that bad if you weren't playing on 64 player server. With 32 players it wasn't horrible and with 24 players, it was actually kind of fun.

*edit* Just saw this little tidbit of info for Gulf of Oman in Second Assault.

"Skid loader is back with vengeance. That thing has a crazy top speed now and *you can operate the shovel*. Skid loader = OP"

Yussss!!!!!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> It's the most popular map in BF3... can't argue with that.


Correction:
Most farmed map on BF3

M16 + metro = exp grinding

Same goes for Operation Locker.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i wish you were able to shoot out lights. that would make the tac light attachment a lot more useful and add realism to the game


I know in Operation Locker you can take out the lights in part of the rooms. Not sure if its a switch or you shoot at them. I havent experimented too much with the environment. I might try it out the next time i play. It does add a different dynamic to the level for sure.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> sure. because they are BF maps - like I would be happy for BF2142 maps to be re-brought...but metro....METRO for god sake.


While Metro might not have been your favorite or my favorite, it sure was a whole lot of Battlefield players favorite map though. For most of the life of BF3 if you looked at server rankings the majority of the top ten were 24/7 Metro servers. So it makes sense that it is one of the maps they bring back. Funny thing is now that they've changed it most people will probably hate it. I can't wait to see the new Firestorm myself.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> While Metro might not have been your favorite or my favorite, it sure was a whole lot of Battlefield players favorite map though. For most of the life of BF3 if you looked at server rankings the majority of the top ten were 24/7 Metro servers. So it makes sense that it is one of the maps they bring back. Funny thing is now that they've changed it most people will probably hate it. I can't wait to see the new Firestorm myself.


Really, I thought it was Canals or Karg Island but maybe that was for TDM modes.


----------



## Triniboi82

I'm actually looking foward to playing these updated maps, wasn't a big metro fan but I loved gulf of oman and operation firestorm.


----------



## amd655

Gulf of Oman was pretty popular, well i really liked it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

And THAT'S why the BF has changed since I remember it.
It never used to be about close quarters, stupid bottlenecks nor grinding with one weapon - that's what BF is for the "new boys in town" - for the veterans among us, we all know metro was one of the worst BF maps ever made.
By BF, I mean proper BF style.
Take port valdez from BF2142, and compare it - then you'll know what a real BF map should feel and look like - none of this COD crap that EA implemented in order to get all the rabid fanboys across to what used to be an amazing game.

I'm just glad that BF4 had more of a mix for the vanilla maps - you had the "metro" for you cod boys out there, but you also had what BF used to be like, such as Parcel Storm. BF3 on the other hand: vanilla maps were all infantry based maps.
Only with expansions like B2K did they bring the old BF feel to it.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Really, I thought it was Canals or Karg Island but maybe that was for TDM modes.


I think DICE might be taking consoles into consideration as well. I can't imagine the larger BF3 maps are too much fun with only 24 players.

I honestly would have liked either of those maps over Metro or Firestorm. They're quite a bit more interesting. It's obvious why they picked Metro but Firestorm? eh.. I think that might have been because they can do a bit more with it when it comes to "Levolution" compared to either of those two.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> And THAT'S why the BF has changed since I remember it.
> It never used to be about close quarters, stupid bottlenecks nor grinding with one weapon - that's what BF is for the "new boys in town" - for the veterans among us, we all know metro was one of the worst BF maps ever made.
> By BF, I mean proper BF style.
> Take port valdez from BF2142, and compare it - then you'll know what a real BF map should feel and look like - none of this COD crap that EA implemented in order to get all the rabid fanboys across to what used to be an amazing game.
> 
> I'm just glad that BF4 had more of a mix for the vanilla maps - you had the "metro" for you cod boys out there, but you also had what BF used to be like, such as Parcel Storm. BF3 on the other hand: vanilla maps were all infantry based maps.
> Only with expansions like B2K did they bring the old BF feel to it.


Karkand.. That is all.

Seriously, it may have been more open than Metro but it was one of the more popular BF2 maps for that very reason. It was hectic and full of infantry combat.

As for vanilla BF3 maps all being infantry based? Noshahr Canals, Kharg Island, Caspian Border and Op. Firestorm. They were all heavily vehicle based.


----------



## DizzlePro

i was idle in a server & i was robbed 48 skill. Dice will pay for this


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> i was idle in a server & i was robbed 48 skill. Dice will pay for this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Why are you even bothered by the "skill"?


----------



## amd655

LOL i never really got above 800 in BF3 on skill, would still riptide though


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> sure. because they are BF maps - like I would be happy for BF2142 maps to be re-brought...but metro....METRO for god sake.


As for me, I can't wait for metro!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> LOL i never really got above 800 in BF3 on skill, would still riptide though


My max was around 1100.


----------



## BritishBob

Sat at 200 and I still run a K/D of 2-3 and top half of most teams. I am let down by the many. many bad games when I just try out different silly weapon combos or I get spawn killed.

e.g.. 40 scope on sniper in a 24 man TDM server on the really small maps...


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i wish you were able to shoot out lights. that would make the tac light attachment a lot more useful and add realism to the game
> 
> 
> 
> you can, it was just demonstrated in the video on the last page.
Click to expand...

no, that was flipping a switch, a scripted event. they should call it battlescript 4


----------



## Jester435

Battlefield 4: Second Assault confirmed for PC?? I have done some google searching and couldnt find anything definitive.

I just want more maps regardless of if they are old. The BF4 maps they have are getting old.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Correction:
> Most farmed map on BF3
> 
> M16 + metro = exp grinding
> 
> Same goes for Operation Locker.


That's not a correction, it is the most played









Regardless of the reasoning, it's the most played.

And actually, to be fair I had a lot of fun on Metro 28 player... good squad work and no stupid choke points since there wasn't enough people to cause that.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> That's not a correction, it is the most played
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of the reasoning, it's the most played.
> 
> And actually, to be fair I had a lot of fun on Metro 28 player... good squad work and no stupid choke points since there wasn't enough people to cause that.


I played enough metro on console (24p) to know it still was a horrible map.
And as a matter of fact, any stats or proof of it being the most played? I would be intrigued to see stats of this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> As for me, I can't wait for metro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My max was around 1100.


Mr jet man....lol


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I played enough metro on console (24p) to know it still was a horrible map.
> And as a matter of fact, any stats or proof of it being the most played? I would be intrigued to see stats of this.
> Mr jet man....lol


On pc, it most definitely was the most played, tons of 24/7 high count metro servers, from day one to the end, and always with people in them. It was the defacto grind map for a ton of people. Can't imagine consoles were any different.


----------



## Tyrannocanis

BUT I ALREADY OWN BATTLEFIELD 3

I WANT NEW MAPS UGH


----------



## DizzlePro

seeing as a double xp event will be coming up soon, will it work with xp boosts?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I played enough metro on console (24p) to know it still was a horrible map.
> And as a matter of fact, any stats or proof of it being the most played? I would be intrigued to see stats of this.
> Mr jet man....lol


http://mp1st.com/2012/03/02/bf3-devs-tease-a-rewarding-week-ahead-reveal-most-popular-map-and-weapon-balance-secrets/

Interview with Alan Kertz


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

I welcome these old maps to be honest as I enjoyed them in BF3.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> http://mp1st.com/2012/03/02/bf3-devs-tease-a-rewarding-week-ahead-reveal-most-popular-map-and-weapon-balance-secrets/
> 
> Interview with Alan Kertz


again, no stats.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> again, no stats.


Yeah, I haven't quite got around to compiling the stats of maps played in Battlefield 3. It's on my list right behind repairing my my desk with a slightly short leg....

I only have the comment from the lead gameplay designer of DICE (the developers of BF3). Sorry brah.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> And THAT'S why the BF has changed since I remember it.
> It never used to be about close quarters, stupid bottlenecks nor grinding with one weapon - that's what BF is for the "new boys in town" - for the veterans among us, we all know metro was one of the worst BF maps ever made.
> By BF, I mean proper BF style.
> Take port valdez from BF2142, and compare it - then you'll know what a real BF map should feel and look like - none of this COD crap that EA implemented in order to get all the rabid fanboys across to what used to be an amazing game.
> 
> I'm just glad that BF4 had more of a mix for the vanilla maps - you had the "metro" for you cod boys out there, but you also had what BF used to be like, such as Parcel Storm. BF3 on the other hand: vanilla maps were all infantry based maps.
> Only with expansions like B2K did they bring the old BF feel to it.


Port Valdez? That's BFBC2 mate, you mean Port Bavaria?

Btw stop naming EA when it comes to game design flaws, it's all on DICE, EA is just the publisher.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Port Valdez? That's BFBC2 mate, you mean Port Bavaria?
> .


true lol
Either way point still stands


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> true lol
> Either way point still stands


Point still stands I agree, but Port Bavaria is not the best example mate hahaaha.

EDIT: 8min of Operation Metro for BF4: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L90DibXzunI


----------



## Shultzy

So I've been getting terrible lag and stutter in game with my gtx 780 with all settings maxed. My Fps (using traps) usually is in the upper eighties or better, yet sometimes gameplay feels like I'm getting 15 -25. Is this game really this bad with nvidia cards? I've tried every beta and whql driver since the game's release including the new one just released today. It seems like there have been no improvements at all, at least in my experience. Anyone with a nvidia card or gtx 780 sharing my pain?


----------



## 98uk

There has always been close quarter maps with massive choke points... from 1942 Omaha and Stalingrad spring to mind...







There has always been those types of maps, from BF2... Operation Road Rage, Operation Blue Pearl... hell, even low player count Karkand









Metro is in a long running list of close quarter maps that have *always* been in Battlefield games


----------



## skupples

Nvidia has pushed new WHQL drivers, if anyone hadn't posted it yet.

http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/70184

I love close quarters maps. Gives the mice a place to not worry about the never ending barrage of broken sniper design.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Hmm ,metro seems reasonably different, I do not like how the subway part looks (blue tint made interiors look better and more realistic in my opinion) but the outside environment looks awesome, heh, it has a "fallout" touch in it.


----------



## ClaggyPants

Have played a handful of games now, still at rank 2 - and I'm now giving up. It just crashes constantly - every other game. Had enough. 40 quid wasted. I'll play bf3 for a bit longer.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

if my i5-3570K @ 4.4ghz is using 89% on the cpu load (task manager), is it being a bottleneck?

I'm running a GTX 670


----------



## amd655

People are having the same problems on the Playstation 4, the game is just broken.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClaggyPants*
> 
> Have played a handful of games now, still at rank 2 - and I'm now giving up. It just crashes constantly - every other game. Had enough. 40 quid wasted. I'll play bf3 for a bit longer.


Update drivers?


----------



## ClaggyPants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> Update drivers?


Everything is up to date and every other game runs like a dream. Funnily enough I find more people to play with on BF3 than this one.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClaggyPants*
> 
> Everything is up to date and every other game runs like a dream. Funnily enough I find more people to play with on BF3 than this one.


Give it some time.

They had a "rocky" start to say the least.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Point still stands I agree, but Port Bavaria is not the best example mate hahaaha.
> 
> EDIT: 8min of Operation Metro for BF4: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L90DibXzunI


I like this, metro is love or hate but for me I enjoy it for a change of pace from larger cq, maybe not in bf4 version with the new infantry mechanics but the new map looks decent all the same.


----------



## amd655

I am very impressed with how Metro looks in BF4, WOW.


----------



## Crowe98

I've unlocked the MP7 early for completing an assignment called, 'Make a Dent'. I can't find the weapon or the assignment anywhere on Battlelog but it shows in game, with attachments etc.

Gg.


----------



## castl3bravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClaggyPants*
> 
> Have played a handful of games now, still at rank 2 - and I'm now giving up. It just crashes constantly - every other game. Had enough. 40 quid wasted. I'll play bf3 for a bit longer.


I got to this point with BF4 last Friday after the Origin/DICE upgrade. I really got frustrated when BF3 did the same thing, but then noticed a Punkbuster message in the browser after BF3 stopped working. After a bit of research I upgraded Punkbuster for both BF3 and BF4 and was pleased to see the crashing stop for BF4. You can get the Punkbuster upgrade kit here:

http://www.punkbuster.com/index.php?page=pbsetup.php

The Punkbuster message didn't occur in BF4 btw, so DICE should fix it so it does show up. This might be an obvious comment for some of you, but it always helps those who are a bit new to PC gaming like myself







Also, this won't fix most of what's wrong for some, but it's probably worth a try anyway.

The other issue I've had was using bluetooth headphones after upgrading to Windows 8.1pro (bluetooth worked fine with Windows7 + BF4). Probably need to upgrade various drivers for my Asus m/b.


----------



## skyn3t

I was boring last night and decided to record the game usage
4770k @ 4.5
780 SLI @ 1137Mhz - no mem OC
below are CPU and GPU usage.


----------



## connectwise

Thanks to person who posted info on m249 unlock. I got it yesterday and it's already my most lethal gun on battlelog. I play hard-core and it's been good at med long range. But it's not good enough on some wide open maps. I'm either 1.5/1 to 3.5/1 kdr with it on conquest.

I've since today switched to normal mode conquest. Hc is just too imba and poorly done atm.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> I've unlocked the MP7 early for completing an assignment called, 'Make a Dent'. I can't find the weapon or the assignment anywhere on Battlelog but it shows in game, with attachments etc.
> 
> Gg.


Yup, that's exactly what I noticed once I unlocked it, it is nowhere to be found on battlelog.

The gun itself is excellent!, better than most PDWs hands down, can't wait to unlock most of its sights, grips, etc.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I am very impressed with how Metro looks in BF4, WOW.


I was hoping DICE was going to make it a little more open but the alternative routes are positioned well and seem like they will ease up some of the choke points.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> I've unlocked the MP7 early for completing an assignment called, 'Make a Dent'. I can't find the weapon or the assignment anywhere on Battlelog but it shows in game, with attachments etc.
> 
> Gg.


DICE seems to have accidentally released the China Rising weapons in the first big patch. Did you by any chance preorder BF4 or buy premium? Just wondering.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Thanks to person who posted info on m249 unlock. I got it yesterday and it's already my most lethal gun on battlelog. I play hard-core and it's been good at med long range. But it's not good enough on some wide open maps. I'm either 1.5/1 to 3.5/1 kdr with it on conquest.
> 
> I've since today switched to normal mode conquest. Hc is just too imba and poorly done atm.


no worries mate


----------



## Shultzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I was boring last night and decided to record the game usage
> 4770k @ 4.5
> 780 SLI @ 1137Mhz - no mem OC
> below are CPU and GPU usage.


Hey skyn3t do you get terrible stuttering in multiplayer with your 780's? I also have 2 but I am only running one right now (sli disabled). I will be upgrading to a 1440p monitor but for now I just don't need sli enabled. Anyways, back to my issue. I have tried all the drivers since the games release including a couple released before the game and nothing stops the laggy gameplay. Is it windows 7, drivers, nvidia cards, or just the game? Every other game runs buttery smooth.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Does anyone know any retailers that are selling the boxed copy of the game in stores? Plenty of stores selling online pc versions for digital or hard copy shipped... I want to pick this up tomorrow when my video card comes though.. 23gb or so would take me about 7 hours to install


My BF3 hard copy installs Origin which proceeds to download the game...might want to ensure you aren't waiting for nothing.


----------



## bgtrance

I absolutely cannot wait for the new Caspian Border.....my all time favorite map.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shultzy*
> 
> Hey skyn3t do you get terrible stuttering in multiplayer with your 780's? I also have 2 but I am only running one right now (sli disabled). I will be upgrading to a 1440p monitor but for now I just don't need sli enabled. Anyways, back to my issue. I have tried all the drivers since the games release including a couple released before the game and nothing stops the laggy gameplay. Is it windows 7, drivers, nvidia cards, or just the game? Every other game runs buttery smooth.


Only stutter or lag I ever have is the server related stuff. Other than that which is just a matter of swapping servers its smooth. Even smoother since been playing @1440 and 96hz tonight, will leave it at that from now on.


----------



## Thoth420

So EA won't let me return my game even with a whopping 0 hours, 0 minutes, 0 seconds played. I wasn't really surprised still figured since they track everything and I didn't play just maybe.
Oh well back to BETA's more stable than this game....I really could have used that 110 back for Hearthstone packs.


----------



## AJR1775

So, gaming today.....only one crash out of 3 hours or so. It's been solid. FYI, graphics wise I've been playing with post AA settings and setting it to low does wonders, just leaving everything else on Ultra and AA at 4x, 1440p on this GTX SC 780 is great. Rarely dips below 60FPS.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I was hoping DICE was going to make it a little more open but the alternative routes are positioned well and seem like they will ease up some of the choke points.
> DICE seems to have accidentally released the China Rising weapons in the first big patch. Did you by any chance preorder BF4 or buy premium? Just wondering.


I bought premium and got the MP7 fairly quickly after the 1 GB patch/update. Lovely PDW.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> So, gaming today.....only one crash out of 3 hours or so. It's been solid. FYI, graphics wise I've been playing with post AA settings and setting it to low does wonders, just leaving everything else on Ultra and AA at 4x, 1440p on this GTX SC 780 is great. Rarely dips below 60FPS.


Thats because the settings are reversed. Ultra is Low and Low is Ultra. Don't ask me how or why lol.....


----------



## SlackerITGuy

So how many of you have unlocked the UMP-9?

I just did, and I've been blown away by it so far, totally worth the struggle to get 50 repair ribbons lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Thats because the settings are reversed. Ultra is Low and Low is Ultra. Don't ask me how or why lol.....


Don't spread false information come on now.

Supposedly it's only for the Terrain Decoration setting, and to be honest I'm calling BS on that one, I just tried it on Low vs Ultra, and all I got was terrible texture pop in, low res terrain, etc.

So either they patched this server side days ago, or it just isn't true.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> So how many of you have unlocked the UMP-9?
> 
> I just did, and I've been blown away by it so far, totally worth the struggle to get 50 repair ribbons lol.
> Don't spread false information come on now.
> 
> Supposedly it's only for the Terrain Decoration setting, and to be honest I'm calling BS on that one, I just tried it on Low vs Ultra, and all I got was terrible texture pop in, low res terrain, etc.
> 
> So either they patched this server side days ago, or it just isn't true.


Yea its the TD option. They didn't patch it since people are still reporting issues

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955064768159361567/8/

Honestly who knows what else is reversed with the current state of the game.... But you are right it is only Terrain Decoration setting.


----------



## MiKE_nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> So how many of you have unlocked the UMP-9?
> 
> I just did, and I've been blown away by it so far, totally worth the struggle to get 50 repair ribbons lol.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Thats because the settings are reversed. Ultra is Low and Low is Ultra. Don't ask me how or why lol.....
> 
> 
> 
> Don't spread false information come on now.
> 
> Supposedly it's only for the Terrain Decoration setting, and to be honest I'm calling BS on that one, I just tried it on Low vs Ultra, and all I got was terrible texture pop in, low res terrain, etc.
> 
> So either they patched this server side days ago, or it just isn't true.
Click to expand...

I think the problem is only on windows 7. You can see in my screenshots that there's definitely a bug. 1st pic is low, 2nd is ultra.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Haven't played the game for 2 days (I know right crazy time! haha)


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> I bought premium and got the MP7 fairly quickly after the 1 GB patch/update. Lovely PDW.


Kay. I'm just trying to figure out if anyone who didn't preorder or buy premium have unlocked the weapons. I've gotten mixed information regarding that. Seems as though it was just people who would have had access to the DLC anyway.

I'm hearing Second Assault is supposed to add the AS VAL so I definitely need to get my hands on premium ASAP. That was one of my favorite weapons in BF3. xD Also, the F2000 looks and sounds beastly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Haven't played the game for 2 days (I know right crazy time! haha)


I've pretty much tripled the amount of time I've played in the past two days.







It's been nice to finally sit down, relax and play a bunch. Went from rank 8 to 19 and unlocked every carbine playing as spec ops.

I just wish I could play more conquest. My computer is having issues and doesn't handle the large maps all that well.


----------



## keikei

Does anyone know how to unlock the carbines? Is it a certain class you need to level up?


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Does anyone know how to unlock the carbines? Is it a certain class you need to level up?


I believe its engineer and using PDWs. The number was around 15k+ Engineer score if I recall.


----------



## MiKE_nz

You just have to shoot people with carbines. You can use any class.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiKE_nz*
> 
> You just have to shoot people with carbines. You can use any class.


I think he meant initially, they are locked until you level up Engineer.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> I believe its engineer and using PDWs. The number was around 15k+ Engineer score if I recall.


Cool. Looks like I have a long way to go. Thanks.


----------



## Papermilk

I wounder if older battlefield games had so many problems only one I can really remember is the balck screen for battlefield 2 demo.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papermilk*
> 
> I wounder if older battlefield games had so many problems only one I can really remember is the balck screen for battlefield 2 demo.


BF3 had a nightmarish launch too unfortunately, but I don't remember it being as bad as BF4. I started playing BC2 halfway into release so can't speak on that matter.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papermilk*
> 
> I wounder if older battlefield games had so many problems only one I can really remember is the balck screen for battlefield 2 demo.


Yes. There wasa patch that totally broke the game. Much worse than the crashing people have now, actually totally broken. For BF2.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> Lol if bf4 cant handle your memory oc...
> 
> Come on dude that bf4 only shows that your oc is unstable isnt bf4 fault.
> 
> Its your fault for running a unstable OC.
> 
> Remember people saying you need to run Prime95 for 24hours? Thats because to know you are 99.9% stable.
> 
> Just because you pass Prime95 for 2hours and can game stable doesnt mean your machine is fully 100% stable.


Memtest for 48 hours and no other issues, and its common knowledge bf games have lots of dumb random issues. Look at the forums game is a joke.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> i was idle in a server & i was robbed 48 skill. Dice will pay for this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I share your pain. I played on a server for less than two minutes before I crashed(first crash in a while). when I went back to my stats I seen that I had lost 20 skill points!

They should switch back to SPM as the main stat instead of skill, as its clearly a broken system.

Yesterday I was #1 on a server, 26k points, k/D over 3, best engineer, etc and I actually lost 1 skill point.

Crazy....


----------



## Blackops_2

It's Console but the new caspian border looks awesome.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


Is that from the XBONE? because that looks terrible.


----------



## EVILNOK

I just noticed there are some new Nvidia drivers out today R331.82

http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us


----------



## keikei

Gentlemen, you may want to take a look at this if you havent already.

[youtube] BF4 Second Assault DLC videos, X1 footage


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Thanks for the Caspian video mate.

All these SA maps look interesting, much better vs BF3.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Is that from the XBONE? because that looks terrible.


I think so. It doesn't look terrible, maybe not PC good but compared to current consoles it's by no means terrible. Caspian is the main showcase.


----------



## yusupov

god dammit they already comin out w/ the dlc?? i was hopin to hold off on premium


----------



## Blackops_2

I just saw the second assault link. So that is part of premium eh? I thought China Rising was first to come? Or are they releasing SA first to try and swing some more premium sales?

I want Firestorm and Kharg back those were fantastic.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I just saw the second assault link. So that is part of premium eh? I thought China Rising was first to come? Or are they releasing SA first to try and swing some more premium sales?
> 
> I want Firestorm and Kharg back those were fantastic.


China Rising is first DLC (early december) I believe. Firestorm is the fourth map confirmed for Second Assault.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> China Rising is first DLC (early december) I believe. Firestorm is the fourth map confirmed for Second Assault.


I see, TY. We do have to buy second assault? I think that given most of us are BF3 owners it should be free JMO though.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I see, TY. We do have to buy second assault? I think that given most of us are BF3 owners it should be free JMO though.


If you pre-ordered, china rising comes free. Second Assault will need to be purchased.


----------



## ipv89

I am downloading bf4 right now I am coming from bf3 with 300+ game play hours in battlefield 3. What are your experiences with bf4 is it just as good? or better?


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> I am downloading bf4 right now I am coming from bf3 with 300+ game play hours in battlefield 3. What are your experiences with bf4 is it just as good? or better?


I've said it time and time again BF4 is what BF3 should've been start to finish. We're getting the game we were supposed to get. I'm alright with that, but still. BF4 has moments of sheer greatness to even bringing back nostalgia from BF2, it also has extreme frustrations and balance issues in places. That's largely due to trying to appeal to as many as possible.


----------



## ipv89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I've said it time and time again BF4 is what BF3 should've been start to finish. We're getting the game we were supposed to get. I'm alright with that, but still. BF4 has moments of sheer greatness to even bringing back nostalgia from BF2, it also has extreme frustrations and balance issues in places. That's largely due to trying to appeal to as many as possible.


ok cool thanks. What about spawning and team balance any good changes there?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> I am downloading bf4 right now I am coming from bf3 with 300+ game play hours in battlefield 3. What are your experiences with bf4 is it just as good? or better?


When everything works, BF4 is epic. Right now though, server issues. Some gamers also experience game instability. Hit detection still an issue. May take a few weeks to iron out the major problems.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> It's Console but the new caspian border looks awesome.


WOW SOME of those players are absolutely teribad... & I feel like the massive amount of wep's in this game will make it never ending nightmare of imbalance.


----------



## ipv89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> When everything works, BF4 is epic. Right now though, server issues. Some gamers also experience game instability. Hit detection still an issue. May take a few weeks to iron out the major problems.


I am studying programming at the moment and I dont claim to be a game developer but I wonder why bf has so many issues and ongoing ones at that


----------



## trivium nate

i saw this and thought maybe my beloved 680 was going to start melting inside my computer
nothing was removed and i have the drivers that came out today installed


----------



## Robilar

I've been enjoying the Assault class but find the LMG's with support to be really frustrating. I get that the class should be slower and less agile but why do the guns do less damage? I've hit guys with 2/3 of a belt and they stayed up. Frustrating. I don't like shotties so it is a bit limiting.

I've also been stuck in revive a few times (until killed again). No way out of it wait to get killed or quit game.

There are also a couple of ladders I have been stuck on as well.

Otherwise, it's a decent game. Mind you I have stayed clear of the vehicle servers.


----------



## 66racer

Am I the only one that thinks the cover art soldier looks like tony hawk? lol Cant help but think that every time I see it


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> WOW SOME of those players are absolutely teribad... & I feel like the massive amount of wep's in this game will make it never ending nightmare of imbalance.


Meh i don't expect your average casual console player to be anywhere near as good as jackfrags mouse/KB or gamepad. Most of the time he was flanking people as well. Watching that game on a controller is horrifying though.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> I am studying programming at the moment and I dont claim to be a game developer but I wonder why bf has so many issues and ongoing ones at that


Lack of debugging/testing and most importantly rushing the release date so EA can beat the COD Ghosts release.


----------



## mphfrom77

The game seems to be more broken than ever. I think it is getting worse actually.


----------



## EpicPie

I threw my med pack down and it landed side ways. haha


----------



## MCarlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> 
> 
> I threw my med pack down and it landed side ways. haha


No xp boost?


----------



## Ponycar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Am I the only one that thinks the cover art soldier looks like tony hawk? lol Cant help but think that every time I see it


Thanks for ruining it for me


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I've been enjoying the Assault class but find the LMG's with support to be really frustrating. I get that the class should be slower and less agile but why do the guns do less damage? I've hit guys with 2/3 of a belt and they stayed up. Frustrating. I don't like shotties so it is a bit limiting.
> 
> I've also been stuck in revive a few times (until killed again). No way out of it wait to get killed or quit game.
> 
> There are also a couple of ladders I have been stuck on as well.
> 
> Otherwise, it's a decent game. Mind you I have stayed clear of the vehicle servers.


LMGs don't do less damage. They do the same amount of damage as most ARs (except for the Pecheneg and M240b which have more damage) and they even have a longer damage drop-off. It might just be hit-reg issues.


----------



## Aparition

Slower bullet travel.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Wow! The new metro for bf4 looks incredible! Kinda excited about it even tho the gameplay will likely be the same. New graphics look so great!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> 
> 
> I threw my med pack down and it landed side ways. haha


plot twist: Med pack is deployed correctly, everyone else is sideways


----------



## ClaggyPants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *castl3bravo*
> 
> I got to this point with BF4 last Friday after the Origin/DICE upgrade. I really got frustrated when BF3 did the same thing, but then noticed a Punkbuster message in the browser after BF3 stopped working. After a bit of research I upgraded Punkbuster for both BF3 and BF4 and was pleased to see the crashing stop for BF4. You can get the Punkbuster upgrade kit here:
> 
> http://www.punkbuster.com/index.php?page=pbsetup.php
> 
> The Punkbuster message didn't occur in BF4 btw, so DICE should fix it so it does show up. This might be an obvious comment for some of you, but it always helps those who are a bit new to PC gaming like myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this won't fix most of what's wrong for some, but it's probably worth a try anyway.


Looks like that might have worked. Just had a couple of really fun games, the second of which worked all the way through so hopefully thats the issue resolved. It probably wouldn't bother me so much but my lifestyle at the moment means that I dont get anywhere near the amount of time behind the mouse as I would like.


----------



## Zoroastrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxOC*
> 
> DX errors are often a symptom of unstable GPU overclock.


Yep agreed.
But what about red screens ? I have never come across that before.
Fix ex errors my 7970s where slightly out of OC sync . Thanks


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Kay. I'm just trying to figure out if anyone who didn't preorder or buy premium have unlocked the weapons. I've gotten mixed information regarding that. Seems as though it was just people who would have had access to the DLC anyway.
> 
> I'm hearing Second Assault is supposed to add the AS VAL so I definitely need to get my hands on premium ASAP. That was one of my favorite weapons in BF3. xD Also, the F2000 looks and sounds beastly.
> I've pretty much tripled the amount of time I've played in the past two days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been nice to finally sit down, relax and play a bunch. Went from rank 8 to 19 and unlocked every carbine playing as spec ops.
> 
> I just wish I could play more conquest. My computer is having issues and doesn't handle the large maps all that well.


Yeah, it would seem it some type of "quiet" feature of Premium where you get to unlock the weapons a lil early.

Same on the gaming, got to play a bit and got my rank up to 27. Stay away from the TDM servers, hard to scrape points with 100 ticket rounds







Conquest on Operation Locker is the ticket!


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Played quite a bit yesterday, ranked up 3 or 4 times. Only crashed twice, both at the end of the round when loading next map. One of my buddies had been playing all day and only crashed once. That's a large improvement for us so hopefully that continues into today.


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Played quite a bit yesterday, ranked up 3 or 4 times. Only crashed twice, both at the end of the round when loading next map. One of my buddies had been playing all day and only crashed once. That's a large improvement for us so hopefully that continues into today.


I used to crash when starting to load the next map after a round but found out that my cpu wasn't stable, added a bit more voltage to it now I don't crash at all.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Wow! The new metro for bf4 looks incredible! Kinda excited about it even tho the gameplay will likely be the same. New graphics look so great!


It wont play the same. DICE added an addition main path in the subways. So instead of 3 choke points, there is 4. You can also shut the lights off is certain rooms. I can actually use the tact light attachment. Its going to be sic!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

You know what I find quite funny - is how people are saying: "only crashed X amount of times"
It's a given that this game is going to crash, each time you play it - that's so sad.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> It wont play the same. DICE added an addition main path in the subways. So instead of 3 choke points, there is 4. You can also shut the lights off is certain rooms. I can actually use the tact light attachment. Its going to be sic!


Aka 'sun attachment'


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Aka 'sun attachment'










Two uses: Lights area and blinds players. May want to avoid blinding your teammates though....


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Meh i don't expect your average casual console player to be anywhere near as good as jackfrags mouse/KB or gamepad. Most of the time he was flanking people as well. Watching that game on a controller is horrifying though.


I have to assume that consoles have built in aim snapping right? Anyways, I switched to KB/M on my PS2 in like 2004. Only way to play a game, on any system or computer.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You know what I find quite funny - is how people are saying: "only crashed X amount of times"
> It's a given that this game is going to crash, each time you play it - that's so sad.


Nope. Bumped my voltages on my GPU (stock 1.150, set to 1.187, needs 1.16 I think) and all my crashing stopped. Played for 3 hours, and left the game on Test Range for 10 hours and no crashes.
BF4 is the new stress test.

The crashes are just odd, you don't get driver failure messages, you get access errors to memory, and DX errors. Unstable is Unstable is Unstable.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Nope. Bumped my voltages on my GPU (stock 1.150, set to 1.187, needs 1.16 I think) and all my crashing stopped. Played for 3 hours, and left the game on Test Range for 10 hours and no crashes.
> BF4 is the new stress test.
> 
> The crashes are just odd, you don't get driver failure messages, you get access errors to memory, and DX errors. Unstable is Unstable is Unstable.


My GPU is on stock - shouldn't be crashing, but it does.

My cousin's laptop is completely on STOCK and it crashes even more than me.
Heck, people on PS4's are crashing.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> My GPU is on stock - shouldn't be crashing, but it does.
> 
> My cousin's laptop is completely on STOCK and it crashes even more than me.
> Heck, people on PS4's are crashing.


Ya, don't know what it is, maybe stressing the hardware differently, but bumping voltages up a little actually (really) solved my crashing.
The other things I did I don't think did anything, the exe edit, permissions, but I can reproduce the crashing %100 by messing with my voltages on my GPU.

My GPU at stock, fresh boot with no Overclocking software loaded, BF4 crashes within 5 minutes. Simple voltage bump, no more crashes.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Prepatch I reached 70% quits. Now I am down to 30% something although the fact I now 99% play operation locker which seems somewhat stable plays some role. Still 30%+ is ridiculous. Also every time I go to try Golmud railway, I crash a few seconds after joining. I don't think I've ever been more than 5mins nonstop on that map.I practically don't even know how it looks


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Played a few rounds last night - not a single crash was seen


----------



## Stay Puft

I haven't had a single crash in my 9 hours of playing the game


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Ya, don't know what it is, maybe stressing the hardware differently, but bumping voltages up a little actually (really) solved my crashing.
> The other things I did I don't think did anything, the exe edit, permissions, but I can reproduce the crashing %100 by messing with my voltages on my GPU.
> 
> My GPU at stock, fresh boot with no Overclocking software loaded, BF4 crashes within 5 minutes. Simple voltage bump, no more crashes.


Interesting to say the least.


----------



## Panzerfury

Mine just crashed with looping sound and frozen picture ._. I was really good in that round, but it's all lost








I even took my CPU back down to 4.5 GHz with more voltage than the last time it was at 4.5 (It was at 4.7, but i think it might have been a little unstable, but the 4,5 GHz has never given me any problems before)


----------



## SLADEizGOD

Did the new Metro come our already?.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I have no intentions or desires to play the game until they get rid of that "commander EMP" stupid thing they implemented.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panzerfury*
> 
> Mine just crashed with looping sound and frozen picture ._. I was really good in that round, but it's all lost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even took my CPU back down to 4.5 GHz with more voltage than the last time it was at 4.5 (It was at 4.7, but i think it might have been a little unstable, but the 4,5 GHz has never given me any problems before)


It's Buggyfields server issues and whatever is going on with the game. You may want to try out other games to see if you get the same issues.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I have no intentions or desires to play the game until they get rid of that "commander EMP" stupid thing they implemented.


Lol every time I get that blur I look up, and sure enough there is a UAV, which I spew bullets at in rage.


----------



## nepas

Interesting video.


----------



## hamzta09

That levelcap guy....hired by EA?

Says Metro is Vastly Improved... when nothing has changed really, they added sticks that "Prevent" the ceiling from falling, thats it?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I have no intentions or desires to play the game until they get rid of that "commander EMP" stupid thing they implemented.


My eyes burn everytime it spazzes my screen.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Lol every time I get that blur I look up, and sure enough there is a UAV, which I spew bullets at in rage.


lol


----------



## bluedevil

Lol fyi BF4 and Slim Jim have a promotion ATM. Get a free battlepack code with a Slim Jim purchase.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Lol every time I get that blur I look up, and sure enough there is a UAV, which I spew bullets at in rage.


It's simulating a migraine









They should get rid of the blur that borders the screen, if they want to blur the indicators or any intel that is overlayed that's cool, but the entire screen blurring is kinda stupid.


----------



## IAmDay

Anyone remember how if two players spawned on a jet in BF3 one ended up on top of the jet? Well today I spawned on a boat with another player at the same time and it put me into like spectator mode for the boat.


----------



## Aparition

Anyone play with Nvidia Inspector at all?
I was trying to reduce the blinking textures at long range, thinking they were AF filtering, but the game and basic driver option didn't seem to do much.
I have no option for AA in the driver controls.

In Inspector I set 2x2 sampling AA with x2 parse grid supersampling = supersampling with x2 AA. Played smooth with FPS in the 70-80's. I don't know if it is working.
Resolution scale is %100.


----------



## keikei

I'm still getting the bug when you initially spawn in a level and you dont see your weapon or arms. I either wait about 30 seconds or re-deploy to get it back. Its funny, I see weapons moving around me and no bodies.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I'm still getting the bug when you initially spawn in a level and you dont see your weapon or arms. I either wait about 30 seconds or re-deploy to get it back. Its funny, I see weapons moving around me and no bodies.


A couple times I got a bug at start up where I would only see the selected item, gun or grenade etc. It would just be floating there with no arms. I think it was a client side loading issue of some sorts.


----------



## IAmDay

Friends keep calling me invisible after they spawn on me and I get out of a tank or heli.


----------



## iARDAs

Appereantly an anti tank mine works on a boat...

Talking about the flood zone level. Wow.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Appereantly an anti tank mine works on a boat...
> 
> Talking about the flood zone level. Wow.


Haha, ok it is a game after all, screwy things can be funny at times.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Lol every time I get that blur I look up, and sure enough there is a UAV, which I spew bullets at in rage.


yup! I can't stand it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> That levelcap guy....hired by EA?
> 
> Says Metro is Vastly Improved... when nothing has changed really, they added sticks that "Prevent" the ceiling from falling, thats it?


haha my same thoughts
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> My eyes burn everytime it spazzes my screen.


Tell me about it


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> haha my same thoughts


Imho Levelcap is losing face right now. Problems need to be mentioned.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Friends keep calling me invisible after they spawn on me and I get out of a tank or heli.


There was a thread on reddit and battlelog before about invisible players killing and stuff.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> There was a thread on reddit and battlelog before about invisible players killing and stuff.


Yeah I need to check that out. Seems it happens to me a lot.


----------



## MiKE_nz

That might be the TV missile glitch. If the driver of a boat fires a TV missile someone else can spawn in the driver seat which causes things to get messed up.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting video.


what the
im steadfastly hoping its just an issue with the hitboxes on the target dummies


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Lol fyi BF4 and Slim Jim have a promotion ATM. Get a free battlepack code with a Slim Jim purchase.


Why can't they do a promotion with something that's actually good? Like with wheat thins! Get 3 free battlepacks with a box of wheat thins. I'd have so many battlepacks.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> what the
> im steadfastly hoping its just an issue with the hitboxes on the target dummies











OCN has a server, might be a night for a few guys to group up and try some testing.
Everyone reboot their machines, log in and take some readings.
Go on to playing for an hour or so like you normally would,
then take another set of readings using the same 'test' shown in that video.

Might be harder to determine if it does degrade over time if it is server based or client based. As in the server causes sync loss over time, or if the client losses sync, and if exiting back to BL fixes it.


----------



## ihatelolcats

another possibility is that the sparking animation isn't really accurate, but the dummies still aren't being knocked down correctly. this is exactly the kind of test that should be done during game testing and I wonder if they already know about it but can't fix it


----------



## Blackops_2

Firestorm



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I have to assume that consoles have built in aim snapping right? Anyways, I switched to KB/M on my PS2 in like 2004. Only way to play a game, on any system or computer.


Yes consoles definitely have auto aim/aim compensation. I think if you play with a Gamepad on PC you can even turn it on.


----------



## nitrubbb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Firestorm
> 
> 
> 
> Yes consoles definitely have auto aim/aim compensation. I think if you play with a Gamepad on PC you can even turn it on.


on multiplayer also?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> another possibility is that the sparking animation isn't really accurate, but the dummies still aren't being knocked down correctly. this is exactly the kind of test that should be done during game testing and I wonder if they already know about it but can't fix it


I'm no expert but wouldn't the hit boxes be offset to compensate for network latencies? So these same offsets might just be the same in the testing area even though they aren't needed.

Firestorm looks great albeit a bit dark.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Firestorm
> 
> 
> 
> Yes consoles definitely have auto aim/aim compensation. I think if you play with a Gamepad on PC you can even turn it on.


I don't see much difference besides some flames here and there


----------



## Blackops_2

I didn't either. I'm sure there is some levelution thing though.

Caspian looks like an epic recreation.


----------



## Joneszilla

When is Second Assault out for the PC?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> another possibility is that the sparking animation isn't really accurate, but the dummies still aren't being knocked down correctly. this is exactly the kind of test that should be done during game testing and I wonder if they already know about it but can't fix it
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no expert but wouldn't the hit boxes be offset to compensate for network latencies? So these same offsets might just be the same in the testing area even though they aren't needed.
Click to expand...

from my understanding of client side hit detection you always see hitboxes and models "correctly" and no compensation is needed. by correctly i mean if you shoot it you will get a hit registered


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joneszilla*
> 
> When is Second Assault out for the PC?


No release date yet as far as I know. China Rising early December so maybe Jan/Feb? I'm sure they will want to space these out.

Strange how we haven't seen any China Rising gameplay videos?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Imho Levelcap is losing face right now. Problems need to be mentioned.


This + all the "famous" youtubers.
They're all just "scared" to really voice their opinions as they enjoy the freebies they get from EA


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> This + all the "famous" youtubers.
> They're all just "scared" to really voice their opinions as they enjoy the freebies they get from EA


I was just wondering the same. I remember jack talking about how awesome BF4 was. Don't get me wrong i like it but is nothing more than what BF3 should've been. He kept beefing it up like a sales pitch. I assume that it's all do to exactly what your talking about.


----------



## skupples

Oh I'm sure EA cuts them more than just a free game copy, or access to the facility to come down & get some play time. I would guess EA know's their bank accounts numbers is what I mean.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I was just wondering the same. I remember jack talking about how awesome BF4 was. Don't get me wrong i like it but is nothing more than what BF3 should've been. He kept beefing it up like a sales pitch. I assume that it's all do to exactly what your talking about.


same applies for his "reviews" mate
Recently his leveraging his HT channel and success in order to get hardware products (like GPUs) and I fully understand and would (and do) exactly the same thing in his position - but his reviews are laughable. Sorry to say.


----------



## GoEz

Just curious as to how a 280x handles BF4 at 1440p? Anyone have benchmarks on that? I want to go 1440 and am still doing my research on gpu upgrade


----------



## amd655

I am not fanboying, i hardly watch LVC's channel, but people need to stop complaining, if it was so easy to do what he is, you would be in his shoes right now,
The funny thing is, the people who complain continue to watch and then ridicule.
Seriously, i understand problems are a pain in the rear end, but taking it out on others is not a good way to go.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoEz*
> 
> Just curious as to how a 280x handles BF4 at 1440p? Anyone have benchmarks on that? I want to go 1440 and am still doing my research on gpu upgrade


Would depend entirely on the settings you wish to play and the frames you require.


----------



## GoEz

Well if I'm going to go 1440 I don't want to short myself on visuals. Though I'm not picky on frames so long as it's smooth and playable. Hope that helps


----------



## SlackerITGuy

We will be getting some China Rising footage on Friday IIRC.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoEz*
> 
> Well if I'm going to go 1440 I don't want to short myself on visuals. Though I'm not picky on frames so long as it's smooth and playable. Hope that helps


I play at these settings - http://gyazo.com/6aed7c17e265317cd326a4f63e43f720 and stay above 60 minimum, not sure how the 280x compares to 780 Lightning but am sure you can work that bit out from benches on the web if no one has any on here.

You going Korean 1440p or main brand?
Hope helps


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I am not fanboying, i hardly watch LVC's channel, but people need to stop complaining, if it was so easy to do what he is, you would be in his shoes right now,
> The funny thing is, the people who complain continue to watch and then ridicule.
> Seriously, i understand problems are a pain in the rear end, but taking it out on others is not a good way to go.


when the person you once respected for honest opinions turns out to be a sell out, I lose respect for them. Bias reviews, bias opinions and poor analysis. For that very reason I don't watch any of his videos any more. My cousin, only 12, feels exactly the same way about him, but that was before bf4, more to the point that lvlcap, for example was a one gun and vehicle only person. Both my cousin and I find those guys (unless playing only competitive) totally unskilled. That's my opinion and I don't want to argue about that. End of the day, I lost respect for them for their blatantly paid reviews by ea, for their broken game.
You wouldn't know amd, as you haven't played the final release, but after playing for less than 1hr, I'm sure you'll do a better review than any of those reviewers combined.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> when the person you one respected for honest opinions turns out to be a sell out, I lose respect for them. Bias reviews, bias opinions and poor analysis. For that very reason I don't watch any of his videos any more. My cousin, only 12, feels exactly the same way about him, but that was before bf4, more to the point that lvlcap, for example was a one gun and vehicle only person. Both my cousin and I find those guys (unless playing only competitive) totally unskilled. That's my opinion and I don't want to argue about that. End of the day, I lost respect for them for their blatantly paid reviews by ea, for their broken game.
> You wouldn't know amd, as you haven't played the final release, but after playing for less than 1hr, I'm sure you'll do a better review than any of those reviewers combined.


Fair enough, it does come across as a pointing game from comments though, i will back off


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Fair enough, it does come across as a pointing game from comments though, i will back off


definitely, I can see what you mean. If the game was perfect, I wouldn't say anything - but if you think about it, take away all the crashes and computer errors, and take the game itself, when did they ever draw a bad point on the game. For commander, very simply put: you don't have the ability to spot individual infantry, the uav respawn time is also ridiculously fast.
Two very very simple points. Want to have a guess why neither of them ever brought it up?
My wild guess: they don't want to say anything negative and more so have absolutely no idea of bfs existence prior to bc2, Heck even bf3 for most of them.
Why did Antec choose me to review the latest product line before anyone in the world? Because I could give honest and reliable feedback to them in order to improve their product range. Guess what, they're coming out with better and improved coolers very soon, based on community and mainly my feedback. That's how you do it ea.


----------



## Ghost12

I never took lvl cap or xfactor or any other to be a "reviewer". I take them as game commentators and instructors for the people that have interest in it.


----------



## GoEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I play at these settings - http://gyazo.com/6aed7c17e265317cd326a4f63e43f720 and stay above 60 minimum, not sure how the 280x compares to 780 Lightning but am sure you can work that bit out from benches on the web if no one has any on here.
> 
> You going Korean 1440p or main brand?
> Hope helps


Looking at Korean 1440p, tough to beat that value right?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> definitely, I can see what you mean. If the game was perfect, I wouldn't say anything - but if you think about it, take away all the crashes and computer errors, and take the game itself, when did they ever draw a bad point on the game. For commander, very simply put: you don't have the ability to spot individual infantry, the uav respawn time is also ridiculously fast.
> Two very very simple points. Want to have a guess why neither of them ever brought it up?
> My wild guess: they don't want to say anything negative and more so have absolutely no idea of bfs existence prior to bc2, Heck even bf3 for most of them.
> Why did Antec choose me to review the latest product line before anyone in the world? Because I could give honest and reliable feedback to them in order to improve their product range. Guess what, they're coming out with better and improved coolers very soon, based on community and mainly my feedback. That's how you do it ea.


I approve of this post.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoEz*
> 
> Looking at Korean 1440p, tough to beat that value right?


Yep I would say so and get the right model and oc too, happy days lol


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoEz*
> 
> Just curious as to how a 280x handles BF4 at 1440p? Anyone have benchmarks on that? I want to go 1440 and am still doing my research on gpu upgrade


If AMD is your cup of tea then I would step up to the 290 if you have the extra $100.00. You won't regret it. You'll be able to run 1440p with Ultra and 4X AA and maintain on or about 60fps.


----------



## GoEz

I'm not biased towards nvidia or amd, I've just had my 5850 for a while now and at the time it was a no brainer price/performance wise. I'm open towards going back to green machine if it's a better option.

oh and ghost I've been thinking the QNIX with the single DVI port, that's the one you're talking about yes?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoEz*
> 
> I'm not biased towards nvidia or amd, I've just had my 5850 for a while now and at the time it was a no brainer price/performance wise. I'm open towards going back to green machine if it's a better option.
> 
> oh and ghost I've been thinking the QNIX with the single DVI port, that's the one you're talking about yes?


Yes that is the one I have, can see it in the middle on my avatar. Couple others oc as well I believe.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You know what I find quite funny - is how people are saying: "only crashed X amount of times"
> It's a given that this game is going to crash, each time you play it - that's so sad.


This statement makes no sense. If it was a "given" it was going to crash each time-which it's not and you know it-then there would be no "X" involved.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Lol every time I get that blur I look up, and sure enough there is a UAV, which I spew bullets at in rage.


I and plenty of others don't think it's the UAV; at the very least its not a EMP scan because it does not affect vehicles in the area. Frankly, I don't think they really know for sure what it is at this point (or it's not easy to fix given other changes and present code). All speculation though. At any rate, it does suck but I'm seeing it less last few days.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Appereantly an anti tank mine works on a boat...
> 
> Talking about the flood zone level. Wow.


Why shouldn't they; just another form of "armor" only rides on water. Well, the Slams anyway as they don't need to be actually touched to go off like the regular mines. I think it's awesome and is another good counter against the power of the attack boats. More fun even than nailing tanks going through shallow water crossings on Op Hastings in BC2 Vietnam.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoEz*
> 
> Looking at Korean 1440p, tough to beat that value right?


Indeed.


----------



## BritishBob

So i found this:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2955065218161358535/

All the ones I have tried work.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> This statement makes no sense. If it was a "given" it was going to crash each time-which it's not and you know it-then there would be no "X" involved.
> I and plenty of others don't think it's the UAV; at the very least its not a EMP scan because it does not affect vehicles in the area. Frankly, I don't think they really know for sure what it is at this point (or it's not easy to fix given other changes and present code). All speculation though. At any rate, it does suck but I'm seeing it less last few days.
> Why shouldn't they; just another form of "armor" only rides on water. Well, the Slams anyway as they don't need to be actually touched to go off like the regular mines. I think it's awesome and is another good counter against the power of the attack boats. More fun even than nailing tanks going through shallow water crossings on Op Hastings in BC2 Vietnam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.


false, happens in vehicles too


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> So i found this:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2955065218161358535/
> 
> All the ones I have tried work.


I wish I could rep you for that. A few things I didn't know about.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> I am downloading bf4 right now I am coming from bf3 with 300+ game play hours in battlefield 3. What are your experiences with bf4 is it just as good? or better?


With the release of BF4 despite all the issues the game is finally back on the right track. The game play is amazing, pick it up!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> I am studying programming at the moment and I dont claim to be a game developer but I wonder why bf has so many issues and ongoing ones at that


I would be willing to bet that many of the issues are derived from the actual Engine of the game (Frostbite). On the next Frostbite engine I would argue that they need to build a new version from the group up and not build on what they have. Plus i think some of the issues are coming from all the new advancements in hardware and technologies. This by means no excuse but i find it odd that both BF4 and COD:Ghosts are having so many issues when both companies spend hundreds of millions on development.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoEz*
> 
> Looking at Korean 1440p, tough to beat that value right?


Tough to beat that value, unless it arrives DOA, or borked.


----------



## xutnubu

I thought Second Assault was supposed to be the 2nd expansion. But it comes out tomorrow for Premium XO owners.

That kinda sucks.

Gamespot has some videos on it. Oman looks good with the storm, it will force snipers to move.


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I was hoping DICE was going to make it a little more open but the alternative routes are positioned well and seem like they will ease up some of the choke points.
> DICE seems to have accidentally released the China Rising weapons in the first big patch. Did you by any chance preorder BF4 or buy premium? Just wondering.


I preordered the Deluxe edition, not Premium.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> false, happens in vehicles too


No I meant nearby vehicles are not disabled by an EMP when I see the blur which is what some are theorizing is what we are seeing--an EMP scan. Unintended apparently (they already said on Twitter they are "fixing it"). Others think it's a bug simply related to the very existence of the enemy UAV in the and that's possible I guess but I am pretty sure I saw the blur with no commander online on either teams and others I know concur.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> So i found this:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2955065218161358535/
> 
> All the ones I have tried work.


Cool thanks! Some definite gems in the general turd that is the battlelog forums.


----------



## ihatelolcats

they changed the mortars so you can't just pick it up to replenish ammo. I wasn't able to use e to revive either. other than that I think its a solid list still


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> they changed the mortars so you can't just pick it up to replenish ammo. I wasn't able to use e to revive either. other than that I think its a solid list still


I managed E, double tapped it from primary and it switched. Might be buggy. XD


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> plot twist: Med pack is deployed correctly, everyone else is sideways


haha.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrubbb*
> 
> on multiplayer also?


Yeah most definitely. For other shooters it's pretty prevalent as well. Halo and COD are notorious for auto aim/Aim Assist.




Second Assault Trailer. Why are they advertising this so much? Shouldn't we be seeing China Rising?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Well I'm all kinds of confused now. BL says xbone is getting Second Assault this week and we are getting China Rising in a week, so wth?


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Well I'm all kinds of confused now. BL says xbone is getting Second Assault this week and we are getting China Rising in a week, so wth?


Same here. Seems like they're putting a ton if emphasis on second assault. So I guess it is coming before china rising?


----------



## GTR Mclaren

QUESTION

BF4 is already running with "mantle" or a patch will enable that later in AMD cards??


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Oman looks good with the storm, it will *force snipers to move*.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Has anyone noticed that the screen seems to always have like a riddish tint to it?


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Well I'm all kinds of confused now. BL says xbone is getting Second Assault this week and we are getting China Rising in a week, so wth?


Lol now im glad im not the only one that noticed this! I really really really despise this whole bs with "this platform gets it two weeks early because of w.e bs money deal EA did again"


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> QUESTION
> 
> BF4 is already running with "mantle" or a patch will enable that later in AMD cards??


Mantle will not be implemented in BF4 until December.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Well I'm all kinds of confused now. BL says xbone is getting Second Assault this week and we are getting China Rising in a week, so wth?


Second Assault is a timed exclusive for Xbox One but I believe that's the only one that is. Every other expansion should release on all platforms simultaneously.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> QUESTION
> 
> BF4 is already running with "mantle" or a patch will enable that later in AMD cards??


Mantle support is supposed to come at some point in December.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

thanks...I will be getting a 270x then...BF4 will be my "most played game" for sure.....and the 270x is just like 1-2 frames below the 760 in BF4...and 60$ less (I m planning to get the Gigabyte WF3 at 199$)...with mantle it will pass the 760 for sure

buy PhysX


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I have no intentions or desires to play the game until they get rid of that "commander EMP" stupid thing they implemented.


That and whatever is causing crashes on lolstock systems.


----------



## ipv89

Well I got the game and am not impressed at all every time it finishes a match and starts to load the next game my pc crashes with a blank red screen


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Second Assault is a timed exclusive for Xbox One but I believe that's the only one that is. Every other expansion should release on all platforms simultaneously.


Pretty much spot on,shame most of OCN/internet cba reading anymore(or using google)


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> Pretty much spot on,shame most of OCN/internet cba reading anymore(or using google)


Umm, no. EA is notorious for doing this and as far as I remember they did this for every expansion on BF3 where some console be it PS3 or Xbox got it a week early. I understand if you have premium but just for owning a particular console? We are not talking about research or using google, we are talking about why the hell they do this every damn time


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Umm, no. EA is notorious for doing this and as far as I remember they did this for every expansion on BF3 where some console be it PS3 or Xbox got it a week early. I understand if you have premium but just for owning a particular console? We are not talking about research or using google, we are talking about why the hell they do this every damn time


Why are you arguing,when you prove my point?

THEY all come out..

China rising first followed by Second assault(which is a lovely 2 week preview for the XB 1)were you asleep in June during E3 along with most of OCN?)MS PAID for the early access for that,same as PS paid for the early with BF3,what is so hard to understand????

(Not aimed at you)

I was answering the question of the order,NOT as to the why,should be bloody obvious(and I already said it(MONEY)


----------



## bgtrance

*This one is aimed at fellow recons*

What is your favorite bolt-action rifle and why.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> *This one is aimed at fellow recons*
> 
> What is your favorite bolt-action rifle and why.


Currently, the M40A5. Because it's a beast.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Currently, the M40A5. Because it's a beast.


Try the SRR-61


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> *This one is aimed at fellow recons*
> 
> What is your favorite bolt-action rifle and why.


srr61 - so powerful and satisfying. Good at any range too.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> *This one is aimed at fellow recons*
> 
> What is your favorite bolt-action rifle and why.


I haven't gotten through all of them in game. But i like the M40A5, it's classic, still in use today, and is just an accurate .308. For .338 i'd probably choose the DTA bullpup due to the mobility. Not that it matters in game they all function the same you can run around with a 30lb rifle like it's a BB gun








To be quite honest i usually don't snipe with recon i use it like the SF role in BF2 which is very beneficial. Carbine, Laser Designator, C4, helps the team a lot.

In RL i always used to love the m24 wanted to build one but then went another route with just a custom .308 on a 700 action. Probably Goes to Accuracy International AIAW or since it's discontinued the AI AX

mmm Schmidt & Bender. God that's a beautiful rifle i gotta get back to shooting in the coming weeks.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I haven't gotten through all of them in game. But i like the M40A5, it's classic, still in use today, and is just an accurate .308. For .338 i'd probably choose the DTA bullpup due to the mobility. Not that it matters in game they all function the same you can run around with a 30lb rifle like it's a BB gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be quite honest i usually don't snipe with recon i use it like the SF role in BF2 which is very beneficial. Carbine, Laser Designator, C4, helps the team a lot.
> 
> In RL i always used to love the m24 wanted to build one but then went another route with just a custom .308 on a 700 action. Probably Goes to Accuracy International AIAW or since it's discontinued the AI AX
> 
> mmm Schmidt & Bender. God that's a beautiful rifle i gotta get back to shooting in the coming weeks.


Another fail recon sniper in game. Please stop. When will fail ass snipers please stop fail ass sniping and play the game? Pro-tip= no one likes you and no one wants you in their squad. Stop sniping, play the objective and don't fail so much. Period.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Another fail recon sniper in game. Please stop. When will fail ass snipers please stop fail ass sniping and play the game? Pro-tip= no one likes you and no one wants you in their squad. Stop sniping, play the objective and don't fail so much. Period.


or conversely since he paid for the game, he could play it how he wants, and ignore people who put fail in their sentences more than once. In general just ignore anyone who talks like an idiot, and who would be mocked if they talked to people face to face like that in real life. Who knows that is just me though. Frankly I will be honest, never once in my 41 years have i used the words "pro-tip" in a conversation, if i did I can't imagine it would go well.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Another fail recon sniper in game. Please stop. When will fail ass snipers please stop fail ass sniping and play the game? Pro-tip= no one likes you and no one wants you in their squad. Stop sniping, play the objective and don't fail so much. Period.


Do what? I think you need to read my post again







Or did you just look at the picture and respond without much thought on the matter?


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> or conversely since he paid for the game, he could play it how he wants, and ignore people who put fail in their sentences more than once. In general just ignore anyone who talks like an idiot, and who would be mocked if they talked to people face to face like that in real life. Who knows that is just me though. Frankly I will be honest, never once in my 41 years have i used the words "pro-tip" in a conversation, if i did I can't imagine it would go well.


Of course he can play it like he wants. It doesn't make it any less true that recon fail snipers are ruining BF4. This is why good players like myself from CS hate playing BF games. A bunch of terrible's in a bush camping with a sniper not spotting anyone and going 2-25 in the round. Stop being awful, play the objective and get out of the grass and do something useful. This is not ARMA and you don't have to lay there I promise.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Of course he can play it like he wants. It doesn't make it any less true that recon fail snipers are ruining BF4. This is why good players like myself from CS hate playing BF games. A bunch of terrible's in a bush camping with a sniper not spotting anyone and going 2-25 in the round. Stop being awful, play the objective and get out of the grass and do something useful. This is not ARMA and you don't have to lay there I promise.












Again read the post, i actually said the exact opposite of what you are so subjectively criticizing me for. Let me point it out again...so i'm missing the point where you saw or assumed that i camp with a sniper rifle not that it matters as people can play the game how they want.

Again did you just look at the picture and respond?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> *I haven't gotten through all of them in game. But i like the M40A5, it's classic, still in use today, and is just an accurate .308. For .338 i'd probably choose the DTA bullpup due to the mobility. Not that it matters in game they all function the same you can run around with a 30lb rifle like it's a BB gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be quite honest i usually don't snipe with recon i use it like the SF role in BF2 which is very beneficial. Carbine, Laser Designator, C4, helps the team a lot.*
> 
> In RL i always used to love the m24 wanted to build one but then went another route with just a custom .308 on a 700 action. Probably Goes to Accuracy International AIAW or since it's discontinued the AI AX
> 
> mmm Schmidt & Bender. God that's a beautiful rifle i gotta get back to shooting in the coming weeks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Also CS is a twitch shooter and couldn't be further from what BF is meant to be..


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Another fail recon sniper in game. Please stop. When will fail ass snipers please stop fail ass sniping and play the game? Pro-tip= no one likes you and no one wants you in their squad. Stop sniping, play the objective and don't fail so much. Period.


Did you miss the part where he states he uses a Carbine instead of Sniper on his recon class? Carbine = AR style gun, AR style gun means close quarters combat in BF4. Just thought I'd be nice and give you a break down since your having troubles with words today.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Did you miss the part where he states he uses a Carbine instead of Sniper on his recon class? Carbine = AR style gun, AR style gun means close quarters combat in BF4. Just thought I'd be nice and give you a break down since your having troubles with words today.


I'm telling you i think he responded to the picture







that's the only sense i can make of it.


----------



## chevZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Another fail recon sniper in game. Please stop. When will fail ass snipers please stop fail ass sniping and play the game? Pro-tip= no one likes you and no one wants you in their squad. Stop sniping, play the objective and don't fail so much. Period.


Talk about teenage angst.









I too have a strong hate for recon players, but that's not their fault - DICE put them in, players just play them. Some servers now have a Max Recon limit of 1 or 2 per team, makes the game much more fun!


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chevZ*
> 
> Talk about teenage angst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too have a strong hate for recon players, but that's not their fault - DICE put them in, players just play them. Some servers now have a Max Recon limit of 1 or 2 per team, makes the game much more fun!


I get that. But really I guess it is the overall level of terrible players the game has. Coming from CS this game has the worst pub players I have ever played with. It's like they are blind and ******ed.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chevZ*
> 
> Talk about teenage angst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too have a strong hate for recon players, but that's not their fault - DICE put them in, players just play them. Some servers now have a Max Recon limit of 1 or 2 per team, makes the game much more fun!


Sniping is OP in HC at least. As i said though playing Recon as a substitute for the special forces from BF2 is phenomenal and really adds a fifth class in there. Again Carbine, Laser Designator, C4, it helps in a lot of situations for the squad.


----------



## chevZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> I get that. But really I guess it is the overall level of terrible players the game has. Coming from CS this game has the worst pub players I have ever played with. It's like they are blind and ******ed.


Honestly, I agree - however coming in all guns blazing (excuse the pun) and abusing someone like that is not the way to voice your opinion.

I too came from CS and agree the calibre of players is much much more skill based in CS, nothing defines frustration quite like someone able to fly a helicopter over the top of everyone and kill 10 people regardless of walls, buildings, etc.. or getting picked off with 1 bullet by 10 people sitting 1000m above you on a rooftop all game but hey - it's a mighty pretty game and even with the frustrating times, I still love it and have played the absolute heck out of it.

Probably why I only play infantry maps with 64p. Operation Locker FTW!


----------



## ihatelolcats

wow who let the troll in


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chevZ*
> 
> Honestly, I agree - however coming in all guns blazing (excuse the pun) and abusing someone like that is not the way to voice your opinion.
> 
> I too came from CS and agree the calibre of players is much much more skill based in CS, nothing defines frustration quite like someone able to fly a helicopter over the top of everyone and kill 10 people regardless of walls, buildings, etc.. or getting picked off with 1 bullet by 10 people sitting 1000m above you on a rooftop all game but hey - it's a mighty pretty game and even with the frustrating times, I still love it and have played the absolute heck out of it.
> 
> Probably why I only play infantry maps with 64p. Operation Locker FTW!


Good point! I didn't mean to upset anyone here really, it was mild generalization of the game that myself and many others have noticed. No one plays the objective in this game, period. They just want to:

- Get in a vehicle and drive around/fly
- snipe from a bush
- unlock assignments

Why don't they just play TDM? Or Call of Duty?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> I get that. But really I guess it is the overall level of terrible players the game has. Coming from CS this game has the worst pub players I have ever played with. It's like they are blind and ******ed.


or maybe they haven't been playing de_dust since 2000. Pretty easy to have generally good pub players when it's been the same game for over a decade....

Oh and I tried to keep it simple for you, because I teach people how to run nuclear reactors for a living, and sometimes I talk over peoples heads. Oh and I too am from Alabama. btw what do you do for a living?


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> or maybe they haven't been playing de_dust since 2000. Pretty easy to have generally good pub players when it's been the same game for over a decade....


The point, which obviously blew right past you was that a team based game such as BF has less teamwork than a skilled based twitch shooter such as CS.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> The point, which obviously blew right past you was that a team based game such as BF has less teamwork than a skilled based twitch shooter such as CS.


and the point which blew right by you is cs is team based, and it's been the same game with the same strats for a really long time, probably before you got out of diapers. It's also about 1/1000th the scale of cs, which makes it inherently simpler. inherently-synonym-naturally, there in case you had trouble deciphering that word. decipher synonym-break down, there helped you out again.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> and the point which blew right by you is cs is team based, and it's been the same game with the same strats for a really long time, probably before you got out of diapers. It's also about 1/1000th the scale of cs, which makes it inherently simpler. inherently-synonym-naturally, there in case you had trouble deciphering that word. decipher synonym-break down, there helped you out again.


What? Engrish please.


----------



## The-racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> What? Engrish please.


His point exactly


----------



## james8

why don't you guys try countersniping? or are your skills not up-to-par so you resorted to bashing recon which is the "cool" thing to do


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Another fail recon sniper in game. Please stop. When will fail ass snipers please stop fail ass sniping and play the game? Pro-tip= no one likes you and no one wants you in their squad. Stop sniping, play the objective and don't fail so much. Period.


hating much? there's a reason DICE put sniper rifles in the game.

maybe learn 2 snipe and appreciate the skill required?

sniping nubs trying to cap objective = defending the objective.

gosh you sound like one of those assault nub using M16A3 and just trash talking everyone else.

and *that elitist attitude of CS players make them real disgusting*. bragging that you play a ano 2000 game that nobody but ultra nerds care about/play.

go back to CS, kid and leave the BF to adults.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> It's 'you're'.


fail sniper? Oh son, maybe you've been playing with the wrong snipers. I always aim for top 5, with a sniper and most of the time end up top. I run into objectives with a sniper, spot out objectives, accept orders from commanders, blow up vehicles with my c4 and more than anything enjoy the game. I have less than 300 kills combined in other classes and weapons, whilst already maxing out one of the snipers with 500 kills.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> What? Engrish please.


Guy, go back to CS and be that BIG fish in the LITTLE pond. If you and your "friends" are so good, your squad should be able to help turn the tide of battle no matter how many snipers are on your team. I have seen good squads absolutely devastate opposing teams.

Also, i'm not sure what servers you're playing on, but with 70 hours in I have yet to encounter a team where the majority of the players were snipers.

Adjust your attitude and all will be well. Go and find a solution instead of being a victim and crying about it.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> hating much? there's a reason DICE put sniper rifles in the game.
> maybe learn 2 snipe and appreciate the skill required?
> sniping nubs trying to cap objective = defending the objective.
> 
> gosh you sound like one of those assault nub using M16A3 and just trash talking everyone else.
> and *that elitist attitude of CS players make them real disgusting*. bragging that you play a ano 2000 game that nobody but ultra nerds care about/play.
> go back to CS, kid and leave the BF to adults.


Hardly any truth to that. There's a reason why CS is still the largest E-Sports FPS game, and still has more concurrent players than majority of the FPS titles on the PC. Would hardly consider that "ultra nerd".


----------



## NFL

Is it me or is the PS4 version broke even worse than it was at launch? I've been dropped from Conquest, Rush, and now I'm getting dropped from Obliteration as well. Which leaves a whole bunch of CQB...and I mostly hate CQB.


----------



## Crowe98

Has anyone had this happen to them too?



This happened when before the 1084mb patch. I was playing normally, i got the replaying sound crash, but it seemed to recover, but making my screen look like this.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> Has anyone had this happen to them too?
> 
> 
> 
> This happened when before the 1084mb patch. I was playing normally, i got the replaying sound crash, but it seemed to recover, but making my screen look like this.


Never had dat....sorry bru


----------



## Derko1

I'm not sure if this is a real problem... or it's just me.... or I just suck and don't realize it.

When I was playing the beta and also the first few days of the game, I was doing just as good as in BF3. Everything felt responsive and tight.

Now... for two different reasons I am just getting murdered every other second. The first is with spawning, there's games where I'll spawn 6-8 times in a row and not be able to even see my screen show where I'm at, because by the time I'm there, I'm already dead.

Then the other, is that I turn a corner and then I'm dead on the spot and then on my screen the person killing me doesn't even show up before I die. Then the moment I'm dead and see who killed me, he'll be right in front of me.

Some games are great and everything feels responsive and I'll get a good score or at least feel like I had a fighting chance. Others are just so bad, I'll come in at the end of a TDM game and have like 8 deaths and 1 kill, because everyone of those deaths I couldn't even play.

Anyone else having the same issues? I'm no where near claiming I'm good at the game, but I am frustrated that I feel like I'm not even being given a chance at playing properly.


----------



## DoomDash

I'm doing worse than I was in BF3 and BF4 beta by a pretty large margin. I'm sure some of that is unlocks, but damn I'm nearly 10% less accurate with my sniper rifles. I feel like that may be partly because I find the zeroing your rifle much harder than compensating the bullet angle.


----------



## delavan

New Geforce 331.82 WHQL driver promises 18% improvement in perf in BF4 for recent cards....

I tried and it stutters more than the previous...I did however install on top of the existing one....


----------



## _REAPER_

I hope that this game runs better when I get home on RR in December


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Got rid of my 670 and getting my 780 Ti on Monday. So excited to see how Battlefield 4 runs.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I didn't either. I'm sure there is some levelution thing though.
> 
> Caspian looks like an epic recreation.


The "Levolution" Is the fire.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I am not fanboying, i hardly watch LVC's channel, but people need to stop complaining, if it was so easy to do what he is, you would be in his shoes right now,
> The funny thing is, the people who complain continue to watch and then ridicule.
> Seriously, i understand problems are a pain in the rear end, but taking it out on others is not a good way to go.


It is easy.
Getting big is the hard part.
Because youtube partners got a monopoly.
You cant promote yourself in any way thesedays without the fans of other youtubers flagging your posts. And linking your videos or channel in threads is frowned upon thesedays too.

Getting free games is easy though, look at pixeljudge, the sole purpose of the site is to rate games high so they get free games.
They have <1000 clicks a month that site.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Battlelog down for anyone else right now? Anyone know why?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Battlelog down for anyone else right now? Anyone know why?


"DDOS" probably.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> The "Levolution" Is the fire.


I'm sure they stuck an elevator or two in there. They seem to have fallen in love with elevators


----------



## ClaggyPants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Battlelog down for anyone else right now? Anyone know why?


Back up for me now but no servers available anywhere to play.








Booked today off work so I could play and I've only been able to squeeze in one game.


----------



## marduke83

Got to love those servers with kids (well the maturity level atleast) as admins.. Each time I'd kill one of them, 'KIA'... Was happening to others on the server aswell. Been having a more stable game recently though which is a nice change, but am noticing more that my shots aren't registering when I hit another player (and yes they are 100% on target) moreso than before.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClaggyPants*
> 
> Back up for me now but no servers available anywhere to play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Booked today off work so I could play and I've only been able to squeeze in one game.


Theres an update on battlelog, guess its a server update too, perhaps.

Cant install the update.. whats going on, no exe or anything.
Ok, worked after the 7th attempt.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Ugh, so frustrated lately. Seems like every night in large conquest servers there's always a hacker.. Had a hacker last night, his name is something like "iiIiIIlllLL|||ix". Blantly obvious. He'd be doing big time 360 kills.
Report who I can....


----------



## marduke83

aaand it's gone again... love this web based rubbish.. haha


----------



## Aesthethc

Something is VERY wrong.



Thats what they said about the updates/patches.


----------



## ClaggyPants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Theres an update on battlelog, guess its a server update too, perhaps.
> 
> Cant install the update.. whats going on, no exe or anything.
> Ok, worked after the 7th attempt.


Tried quite a few times to install the update but no dice.

Now I get



Ah well. Time for lunch and some youtube.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClaggyPants*
> 
> Tried quite a few times to install the update but no dice.
> 
> Now I get
> 
> 
> 
> Ah well. Time for lunch and some youtube.


"Never been easier to play with friends"


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Another fail recon sniper in game. Please stop. When will fail ass snipers please stop fail ass sniping and play the game? Pro-tip= no one likes you and no one wants you in their squad. Stop sniping, play the objective and don't fail so much. Period.


Raleigh, my friend, you are the type of guy in game I like. You know why? Cause I love to see you rage after I pop your head 9+ times in a row and spwn camp you in the process. I snipe, I play the objective, and I am still better than you. Pro-tip = stop giving pro-tips if you ain't a pro......


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> Has anyone had this happen to them too?
> 
> 
> 
> This happened when before the 1084mb patch. I was playing normally, i got the replaying sound crash, but it seemed to recover, but making my screen look like this.


This looks crazy.


----------



## jmcosta

like that?
50% of kills i get on air it just says vehicle disabled

but this is more frustrating


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> 
> like that?
> 50% of kills i get on air it just says vehicle disabled
> 
> but this is more frustrating


90% of my DEATHS in planes = Killed in action. No one ever gets me killed... only the forces of nature apparently.
But I dont fly often considering how theyre all rather useless but the fantan.


----------



## ClaggyPants

its back up


----------



## Aparition

what is with all the hate with Recon?
I play suppressed, red-dot sight, m40a5 aggressive recon. I play the objectives.

The only difference between me and an assaulter is that I actually have to aim, while assault just pop a burst and get a kill. Still baffles my mind at long range how easy it is to get frags with assault rifles. AR is easy mode in BF4.

I play with the sniper rifles because it takes skill to put that bullet on the mark. It is also hugely rewarding to fire 5 bullets and get 5 frags. It also allows me to counter-snipe if I get the opportunity.
I've almost unlocked the 338 Recon, which offers faster bullet speed and better spread, which I might switch too.
Suppressed m40a5 can be a challenge to use with the slow bullet speed.

If I'm having a bad day with the bolt action I'll switch to a carbine.
I switch between Engineer and Recon depending on the action.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> what is with all the hate with Recon?
> I play suppressed, red-dot sight, m40a5 aggressive recon. I play the objectives.


The hate comes in when the sniper camps, goes to the roof and just picks off the other players including spawn killing. He doesnt even deploy his gadgets. Now, people can play how they want, but dont expect to get sympathy when you're doing things like this.

Aparition: Youre straight Bro. Dats hows a good recon should be played, in the meatgrinder with everyone else.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> what is with all the hate with Recon?
> I play suppressed, red-dot sight, m40a5 aggressive recon. I play the objectives.
> 
> The only difference between me and an assaulter is that I actually have to aim, while assault just pop a burst and get a kill. Still baffles my mind at long range how easy it is to get frags with assault rifles. AR is easy mode in BF4.
> 
> I play with the sniper rifles because it takes skill to put that bullet on the mark. It is also hugely rewarding to fire 5 bullets and get 5 frags. It also allows me to counter-snipe if I get the opportunity.
> I've almost unlocked the 338 Recon, which offers faster bullet speed and better spread, which I might switch too.
> Suppressed m40a5 can be a challenge to use with the slow bullet speed.
> 
> If I'm having a bad day with the bolt action I'll switch to a carbine.
> I switch between Engineer and Recon depending on the action.


A member asked the people who played recon what their favorite rifle was. In which I answered.

Guy accused me of camping of and being a "fail recon" when I answered a question about my favorite sniper rifle. Yet I explicitly stated that I rarely snipe with recon. I usually use a carbine and emulate the SF class from BF2.

There is absolutely nothing wrong with sniping though I think it needs to be regulated in HC. It should very much be like support where you can't run around throwing rounds down range while standing accurately. The offhand standing accuracy in BF4 is ridiculous to begin with it furthers with recon when someone is twitch shooting a heavy rifle like a m40a5.

Though in my response to my favorite rifle on the game I also posted a picture of my favorite sniper rifle in real life. Which was a person shooting an AI AX prone on a range. I assume the guy looked at the picture and responded to that because all of his comments made no sense what so ever otherwise.


----------



## BritishBob

So... This whole hate thing... Domination on SIEGE OF SHANGHAI. Getting and holding the Roof basically won us the game. I was providing cover as a sniper while also telling squad mates where people where heading.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/403320118094819392/504043948/

Just because I wasn't capping flags doesn't mean I wasn't playing objectively.

Also I love the CS-LR4.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Sniping has its place. Have to play smart if they are on top buildings, like stay inside or counter snipe, air blast them etc.. Or just smoke bomb the place.


----------



## exyia

Everytime I play a sniper recon, it amazes me how people can be so bad at it. there are so many ways for sniping recons to help the team, especially in rush


----------



## IAmDay

I can't play. I keep installing the plugin because Battlelog tells me I need to but it still doesn't work.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> Everytime I play a sniper recon, it amazes me how people can be so bad at it. there are so many ways for sniping recons to help the team, especially in rush


Like in my previous lenghty post where I shared some recon strategies, a good recon can turn a game around single handendly and in a 64 player server at that. I can go on a killing spree and completely shutdown the other team from playing their objective which in turn wins my team the game. Isn't that what part of the game is? Making it so your team wins the round? In a rush game, I can still stand 500+ meters away with a bolt-action and still prevent the enemy from even triggering the bomb every single time. Does that make me a camping recon still even though the other team cannot play their objective?

It boggles my mind how much hate goes towards recon but I in turn embrace it. And if people want to approach me about recon being OP? Go ahead I dare you. Once in a whole I switch to assault or support and completely destroy because ARs and LMGs are so easy mode and take literally no aiming (unless medium range) whatsoever. The only thing about recon is the versitilaty that needs to be toned down. A recon with a carbine, some C4 and motion sensors can really do some damage close quarters.

Also I play exclusively only on hardcore servers.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I can't play. I keep installing the plugin because Battlelog tells me I need to but it still doesn't work.


If you just installed it, try exiting and log into origin again.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> If you just installed it, try exiting and log into origin again.


Im having this problem too with the new plug in, the installer closes out before It started, so it always keeps saying to install the plugin.
Ive restarted everything, made sure everything is upto date but nope.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Im having this problem too with the new plug in, the installer closes out before It started, so it always keeps saying to install the plugin.
> Ive restarted everything, made sure everything is upto date but nope.


I install it, close browser, re-open and it works...

It's a browser plugin, so restarting the browser force a reload of all plugins.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> I install it, close browser, re-open and it works...
> 
> It's a browser plugin, so restarting the browser force a reload of all plugins.


This. Also, I have found that Google Chrome seems to work the best for BF3/BF4 and their browser plugins.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> This. Also, I have found that Google Chrome seems to work the best for BF3/BF4 and their browser plugins.


I've always used google chrome and have had no issues


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I've always used google chrome and have had no issues


Exactly!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Supposedly BF4 will be $25 during an Amazon sale, no telling which day or for how long it will last though. Apparently Amazon is having a whole Black Friday week, Link


----------



## thrgk

Definitely post in online deals when bf is $25

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Supposedly BF4 will be $25 during an Amazon sale, no telling which day or for how long it will last though. Apparently Amazon is having a whole Black Friday week, Link


thats ridiculous. im mad


----------



## Kitler

I am not very impressed with this game. The UI is confusing and the game play is medicore at best. It is just a rehash of Battlefield 3.

I really wish they would create Mod Tools for this game. That is what BF 1942 such a great game. They claim that is because the engine is "Too complex", but lets be honest, it is because it allows them to have shorter refresh cycle. They also sell more expansion packs if you can't play other mods.

It will never happen though. This makes me sad.

I am getting too old for video games.


----------



## .theMetal

I wonder if premium will have any discounts


----------



## grunion

Anyone getting k/b input lag in vehicles running the 331.82 driver?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Supposedly BF4 will be $25 during an Amazon sale, no telling which day or for how long it will last though. Apparently Amazon is having a whole Black Friday week, Link


sounds about how much it is worth - well if you can get it not to crash etc


----------



## ipv89

That high pitch sound when getting shot at is anoying. Also does anyone else think the gun sounds are bad in this game. It kind of reminds me of ghost recon.

I would keep playing bf3 but there are not many servers left and there are hackers everywea.


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> That high pitch sound when getting shot at is anoying. Also does anyone else think the gun sounds are bad in this game. It kind of reminds me of ghost recon.
> 
> I would keep playing bf3 but there are not many servers left and there are hackers everywea.


did you set your audio setting to "war tapes"? I think the sounds are actually pretty amazing.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Supposedly BF4 will be $25 during an Amazon sale, no telling which day or for how long it will last though. Apparently Amazon is having a whole Black Friday week, Link
> 
> 
> 
> sounds about how much it is worth - well if you can get it not to crash etc
Click to expand...

lol, that's about my price range for the game anyway, even if it was working 90%... still not sure if I would pick it up. May not even be able to play it reliably for a while









I found that in the online deals this morning, some of good stuff in there.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> did you set your audio setting to "war tapes"? I think the sounds are actually pretty amazing.


If you wanna get deaf and not hear footsteps at all.

Better Remain with Hifi or Headphones.


----------



## Krazee

haha promoted playing via phone!!


----------



## ihatelolcats

war tapes sounds horrible


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> thats ridiculous. im mad


Are you upset that you paid full price or something? Because, you know.. you could have waited. xD Those kinds of deals always happen around this time of the year.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> I am not very impressed with this game. The UI is confusing and the game play is medicore at best. It is just a rehash of Battlefield 3.
> 
> I really wish they would create Mod Tools for this game. That is what BF 1942 such a great game. They claim that is because the engine is "Too complex", but lets be honest, it is because it allows them to have shorter refresh cycle. They also sell more expansion packs if you can't play other mods.
> 
> It will never happen though. This makes me sad.
> 
> I am getting too old for video games.


From what I've heard so far, it has less to do with the complexity of the engine itself (although it does have something to do with it) and more the complexity of releasing proper tools as well as having a way to properly support and distribute the mods.

According to DarkLord7854, a developer at DICE, it is something that's brought up regularly. It's just not as easy as releasing the tools that they use.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> lol, that's about my price range for the game anyway, even if it was working 90%... still not sure if I would pick it up. May not even be able to play it reliably for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found that in the online deals this morning, some of good stuff in there.


I laughed SO HARD:
ERMAGAAADDDDD new metro is so different bla bla bla bla - nah - same crap different game: Watch the video and you'll see:


----------



## Slightly skewed

I'm sure that will make many people happy. I'm glad they didn't change the maps too much. People liked those maps for reasons.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I laughed SO HARD:
> ERMAGAAADDDDD new metro is so different bla bla bla bla - nah - same crap different game: Watch the video and you'll see:


u need to watch Levelcap video he shows new feature and path ways on metro... this guy just playing like a morron


----------



## Aparition

Back on the topic of Recon being able to change the course of battle.
Randomly decided to use the MAV on Operation Locker. Eventually the same bottleneck appeared at one of the tunnel corners.
I flew my MAV up into the pipes into one of the corners and spotted the entire enemy team, over and over, and over and over.

It was brutal. Talk about shooting doritos. As soon as any of the opposing team even got near the tunnel a hail of bullets met them.
I must of had 20 spotting ribbons that match. Almost had the highest score with only 2 frags.

Too bad the MAV can't attack.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> u need to watch Levelcap video he shows new feature and path ways on metro... this guy just playing like a morron


oh that guy? The guy that either camps in a vehicle and/or uses an M16 only in BF3?
Sure, I rather watch his video


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> u need to watch Levelcap video he shows new feature and path ways on metro... this guy just playing like a morron


Those two or three extra pathways won't make a single difference on large player servers. Operation Locker is the same way on 64 player servers. Bottlenecks at C for most of the game regardless of what some think.


----------



## Krazee

Anyone try the commander mode on tablet yet?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Anyone try the commander mode on tablet yet?


Nope, hear it's awful on Android, though. A lot of unhappy campers if you look at the google play store page.


----------



## moocowman

First impressions of Second Assault from JackFrags. Kinda shows the complete opposite of what someone said, I think yesterday, about youtubers like Jack giving nothing but praise about these maps.


----------



## ihatelolcats

the excuse that some maps werent designed for 64 players is so lame. they should design better maps then...

its also extremely lame that i cant install the commander app on my phone. is it locked to tablets only for some reason?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Anywho, first impressions of Second Assault from JackFrags. Kinda shows the complete opposite of what someone said, I think yesterday, about youtubers like Jack giving nothing but praise about these maps.


I initially underestimated xbone. This video looks very good. If i didn't already have a gaming PC, i'd pick up a new console.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> I can still stand 500+ meters away with a bolt-action and still prevent the enemy from even triggering the bomb every single time. Does that make me a camping recon still even though the other team cannot play their objective?


NO
and again for posterity
NO

Don't listen to bads....team based gameplay needs good everything.....including overwatch.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Nope, hear it's awful on Android, though. A lot of unhappy campers if you look at the google play store page.


I've played the last two rounds on my galaxy s4. Works fine for me


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> oh that guy? The guy that either camps in a vehicle and/or uses an M16 only in BF3?
> Sure, I rather watch his video


I agree but still watch the new map highlights...he just walks the new versions of the maps(basically empty server) pointing out changes. Metro literally has a few alterations to lax those massive choke points and still be well....Metro mostly.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I've played the last two rounds on my galaxy s4. Works fine for me


How'd you get it to work on the S4? Google play says it's not compatible with my device... The requirements don't match the S4: *Android tablets (Screen sizes 7" and up, 1ghz dual core,1024mb ram,1024×600 resolution, Android 4.0.3 or newer)*. Did you root or something?


----------



## Thoth420

Commander on the Tablet(Nexus 7 2013 no root) from my buddies last night on his account....runs perfectly fine...more than I can say for the game.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Those two or three extra pathways won't make a single difference on large player servers. Operation Locker is the same way on 64 player servers. Bottlenecks at C for most of the game regardless of what some think.


Yep.

The elevators lead up to a new cluster.. point


----------



## keikei

Gulf Of Oman First Look! Super Storm (Battlefield 4: XBOX ONE Second Assault Gameplay/Commentary)






Now where is that Darude 'Sandstorm' remix!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I agree but still watch the new map highlights...he just walks the new versions of the maps(basically empty server) pointing out changes. Metro literally has a few alterations to lax those massive choke points and still be well....Metro mostly.


True

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Commander on the Tablet(Nexus 7 2013 no root) from my buddies last night on his account....runs perfectly fine...more than I can say for the game.


Get that root doh








Only reason I would root the nexus 7 would be to access it's DAC functionalities (audio related)


----------



## ihatelolcats

great. another map with construction equipment and klaxons going off


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> How'd you get it to work on the S4? Google play says it's not compatible with my device... The requirements don't match the S4: *Android tablets (Screen sizes 7" and up, 1ghz dual core,1024mb ram,1024×600 resolution, Android 4.0.3 or newer)*. Did you root or something?


http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1r400y/bf4_commander_app_online_for_android/


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> First impressions of Second Assault from JackFrags. Kinda shows the complete opposite of what someone said, I think yesterday, about youtubers like Jack giving nothing but praise about these maps.


Yeah he was somewhat criticizing this time rather than the usual praise we usually see which is a breath of fresh air.

I think Karkand with a dust storm would be much better than Gulf Of Oman. Gulf Of Oman isn't that good on BF3 and i doubt it will be any better on BF4, too much open area IMO.


----------



## SLADEizGOD

Hey are the servers down. I've Downloaded a EA browser update & now all the servers are 340 Red ping.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLADEizGOD*
> 
> Hey are the servers down. I've Downloaded a EA browser update & now all the servers are 340 Red ping.


That just means your ping is high for the moment.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Yeah he was somewhat criticizing this time rather than the usual praise we usually see which is a breath of fresh air.
> 
> I think Karkand with a dust storm would be much better than Gulf Of Oman. Gulf Of Oman isn't that good on BF3 and i doubt it will be any better on BF4, too much open area IMO.


If you watch Lvl's overview of Oman, he says there more hiding places for incoming infantry on the shore side. Once the storm kicks in (runs on a timer), snipers and helis will have a very hard time taking out anythiing. Oman seems to be one of the better levels that got remade.


----------



## AJR1775

So, I was at rank 27 then started using my boosts, hadn't used them yet. I'm now at rank 32 right quick after only using 2 boosts. The 25% boosts. However, looks like it's giving me 200% boost! I'll be at rank 37 before the end of the night


----------



## keiko1

I think epicenter would been good for a redesign with levolution , you could place charges in certain points to trigger an eathquake which brings down a tower or 2 opening up roof tops .


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> So, I was at rank 27 then started using my boosts, hadn't used them yet. I'm now at rank 32 right quick after only using 2 boosts. The 25% boosts. However, looks like it's giving me 200% boost! I'll be at rank 37 before the end of the night


Yeah, I just ended up with around 80k points in a match. I went from rank 48 to 61k points into rank 49. I had a 100% boost active but my points without it were only a little above 15k. Something isn't right.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Yeah, I just ended up with around 80k points in a match. I went from rank 48 to 61k points into rank 49. I had a 100% boost active but my points without it were only a little above 15k. Something isn't right.


As long as it affects everyone equally then I'm good with it.


----------



## Outcasst

So, Second Assault comes out for XBONE tomorrow!? How long do we have to wait to get it on PC?


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> NO
> and again for posterity
> NO
> 
> Don't listen to bads....team based gameplay needs good everything.....including overwatch.


I am kind of confused by your answer....are you calling me bad?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> New Geforce 331.82 WHQL driver promises 18% improvement in perf in BF4 for recent cards....
> 
> I tried and it stutters more than the previous...I did however install on top of the existing one....


Lol. Oh NV. Fine print says @ 4K in SLI. It's very misleading however, cause they normally list SLI improvements separately, but this time just left the % improvement directly below the single card names. Super shady.









Also, finally going to join the 120/144/lb world tonight. Was trying to wait for Gsync, but couldn't handle the wait any longer.










I'm hoping for a k/D ratio that's a whole number now!


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> So, Second Assault comes out for XBONE tomorrow!? How long do we have to wait to get it on PC?


Based on this nonspecific timeline from EA, PC gamers won't be playing 2nd Assault until 2014.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Based on this nonspecific timeline from EA, PC gamers won't be playing 2nd Assault until 2014.


But that is like a whole nother year away!


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Yeah he was somewhat criticizing this time rather than the usual praise we usually see which is a breath of fresh air.
> 
> I think Karkand with a dust storm would be much better than Gulf Of Oman. Gulf Of Oman isn't that good on BF3 and i doubt it will be any better on BF4, too much open area IMO.


This time? xD JackFrags has always been one of the more critical and honest youtubers regarding BF3/4.


----------



## john1016

On battlelog it says december 3rd. So it should be just over a week for 2nd assault.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Why do things seem closer from side views and things get further if centered?


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Why do things seem closer from side views and things get further if centered?


What's your FOV set at?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> On battlelog it says december 3rd. So it should be just over a week for 2nd assault.


That's for China Rising. No release date for Second Assault on PC yet.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> What's your FOV set at?


Ahh, there it is, the FOV option to fix that issue. LOL was playing at 120 and everyone looked like ants from far away. REP+, whats the best option for FOV?


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> That's for China Rising. No release date for Second Assault on PC yet.


Ahh, ok. Cant believe I didn't notice that.


----------



## ihatelolcats

ive always played with 360 FOV


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Ahh, there it is, the FOV option to fix that issue. LOL was playing at 120 and everyone looked like ants from far away. REP+, whats the best option for FOV?


BF3 max FOV is 90. I personally set mine to 100. You may need to play around to find your fit.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Ahh, there it is, the FOV option to fix that issue. LOL was playing at 120 and everyone looked like ants from far away. REP+, whats the best option for FOV?


There was an issue with ADS not working properly on anything above 75 but that's too low for some. I'd say start at 75 and increase until you're happy.


----------



## ipv89

I see there is still not team balance


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> This time? xD JackFrags has always been one of the more critical and honest youtubers regarding BF3/4.


I just feel he overstates a lot of his complements on the game. Matter of perspective i guess. I've never seen him really criticize BF that hard. All in all it's just one viewers opinion to another.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Ahh, there it is, the FOV option to fix that issue. LOL was playing at 120 and everyone looked like ants from far away. REP+, whats the best option for FOV?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> There was an issue with ADS not working properly on anything above 75 but that's too low for some. I'd say start at 75 and increase until you're happy.


What he said. I personally play at 100.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> ive always played with 360 FOV


o__o joking?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> I see there is still not team balance


Skill wise or player count? I don't think it would ever be possible to balance by skill thanks to stat padding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I just feel he overstates a lot of his complements on the game. Matter of perspective i guess. I've never seen him really criticize BF that hard. All in all it's just one viewers opinion to another.


He's one who's really pushed for making Battlefield a competitive title in e-sports (he pushed for things like 5-man squads and whatnot) and he was the only person asking the hard-hitting questions at Gamescom like where's Battlerecorder and more importantly, where the heck are the dinosaurs? xD


----------



## XKaan

Gulf of Oman will be awesome on PC - but I'm sorry LevelCap, cut the crap with talking about how awesome the XBONE version looks. It's atrocious! Texture pop-in everywhere, and the lack of any significant AA hurts my eyes.

Damn sin this is a timed exclusive for Xbone.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> He's one who's really pushed for making Battlefield a competitive title in e-sports (he pushed for things like 5-man squads and whatnot) and he was the only person asking the hard-hitting questions at Gamescom like where's Battlerecorder and more importantly, where the heck are the dinosaurs? xD


I'm glad someone did it though because 4 man squads suck. I don't ever think we'll see dinosaurs...


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Gulf of Oman will be awesome on PC - but I'm sorry LevelCap, cut the crap with talking about how awesome the XBONE version looks. It's atrocious! Texture pop-in everywhere, and the lack of any significant AA hurts my eyes.
> 
> Damn sin this is a timed exclusive for Xbone.


It could be worse. They could have all been timed exclusives..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I'm glad someone did it though because 4 man squads suck. I don't ever think we'll see dinosaurs...


One can dream, right?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

90FOV here


----------



## DoomDash

Think I'm going back to the previous drivers.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> I am kind of confused by your answer....are you calling me bad?


Depends...if you think aggresive Recon is worthless...then Yes.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Depends...if you think aggresive Recon is worthless...then Yes.


your video you shared with me - HAS to be shared here:
hahahahaha - too good.


----------



## Shweller

I was having issues with the game crashing after 15-20 seconds after updating to windows 8.1 which was frustrating. Reinstalled Punkbuster and problem went away. Just thought I would share.


----------



## Stay Puft

Finally had a breakout round on Hardcore. Just started to realize that i need to get back to basics. Run and gun and use my freaking whatever that damn rocket launcher as a Gustav wannabe.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/403744916112156608/249276724/


----------



## Blackops_2

DICE discussing mantle.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Skip to the 10 min mark for Mantle discussion.


----------



## MiKE_nz

Has anyone else noticed it seems to be double xp at the moment?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiKE_nz*
> 
> Has anyone else noticed it seems to be double xp at the moment?


seems to be double rubberband atm.


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiKE_nz*
> 
> Has anyone else noticed it seems to be double xp at the moment?


Apparently Battlelog was down today. Maybe its to compensate for that?


----------



## MiKE_nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MiKE_nz*
> 
> Has anyone else noticed it seems to be double xp at the moment?
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Battlelog was down today. Maybe its to compensate for that?
Click to expand...

I'm definitely okay with that, just got 110 000 points in one game. went from the start of level 43 all the way to level 44.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Depends...if you think aggresive Recon is worthless...then Yes.


Where did I mention aggressive recon is bad!? I mentioned an example of the variety of roles a recon can play and one which is of my own.....


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiKE_nz*
> 
> Has anyone else noticed it seems to be double xp at the moment?


I'm not getting double XP, in fact, i don't get any xp boost points or ribbons for that matter.
Most get their boosts , but not ribbons, i get none; don't even use xp boosts anymore as it's pointless for me.


----------



## ~sizzzle~




----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> your video you shared with me - HAS to be shared here:
> hahahahaha - too good.


Now that should be the ad I see on TV.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Gulf of Oman will be awesome on PC - but I'm sorry LevelCap, cut the crap with talking about how awesome the XBONE version looks. It's atrocious! Texture pop-in everywhere, and the lack of any significant AA hurts my eyes.
> 
> Damn sin this is a timed exclusive for Xbone.


I also saw that....tons of aliasing on the gun. How they missed that is beyond me.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


'

while this isn't surprising WOW man this is the worst game ever released bug wise.


----------



## Jodiuh

ANyone else having trouble w/ Battlelog not showing ping times for the servers?


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> ANyone else having trouble w/ Battlelog not showing ping times for the servers?


Works fine for me


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> ANyone else having trouble w/ Battlelog not showing ping times for the servers?


does that when you need to update battlelog, update your battlleog.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> ANyone else having trouble w/ Battlelog not showing ping times for the servers?


Is there a battlelog plug in download available perhaps?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiKE_nz*
> 
> I'm definitely okay with that, just got 110 000 points in one game. went from the start of level 43 all the way to level 44.


I don't like that... I personally never use XP boosts.

I liked BF2 in that ranks took ages to get, so I always got hooked on playing to get the next one. It was damn hard to get 3 stars in that game. But now, it seems all too easy to get level 100 and after that... there isn't much else to aim towards.


----------



## RexKobra

I like the new Nvidia 331.82 drivers. They slightly increased my fps and the image quality is much improved. The game now appears to look cleaner and the colors really stand out.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This is not good, hopefully the dev's will see this and move on it but unfortunately could/will take longer than it should


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I don't like that... I personally never use XP boosts.
> 
> I liked BF2 in that ranks took ages to get, so I always got hooked on playing to get the next one. It was damn hard to get 3 stars in that game. But now, it seems all too easy to get level 100 and after that... there isn't much else to aim towards.


Agreed, loved BF2's progression you really had to work to unlock weapons.


----------



## Unknownm

Hey guys I'm having this weird problem.

In BF4, fps reports 60fps but it feels like 30fps. I swear, when the game dips down 30-40fps it feels much less than 30fps. When I lower the scale textures, I still get 60fps but it actually feels like 60fps this time. Why is this happening?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Hey guys I'm having this weird problem.
> 
> In BF4, fps reports 60fps but it feels like 30fps. I swear, when the game dips down 30-40fps it feels much less than 30fps. When I lower the scale textures, I still get 60fps but it actually feels like 60fps this time. Why is this happening?


VRAM running out?
Although thats unlikely at only 1080p, unless you're on less than 2GB.


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


Was just watching this... Explains alot! So netcode isn't completely to blame. DICE really need to work this stuff out soon.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> your video you shared with me - HAS to be shared here:
> hahahahaha - too good.


Yup, happens all the time.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> ANyone else having trouble w/ Battlelog not showing ping times for the servers?
> 
> 
> 
> does that when you need to update battlelog, update your battlleog.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> ANyone else having trouble w/ Battlelog not showing ping times for the servers?
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a battlelog plug in download available perhaps?
Click to expand...

Thanks guys, that's exactly what it was.

Anyone in here have a BenQ XL2420TE? I'm having an issue w/ the monitor keeping 144hz in BF4. If I set it in game, then check via the information menu, it says 144hz. If I quit the game, then join a new server the information menu reads 60hz. Any ideas? In order for me to get it @ 144hz, I have to switch it to another res, then go back to 1080P/144hz.

Oh yeah, the monitor is amazing in every other regard. It doesn't hurt my eyes one bit compared to all the previous 120hz panels I've tried. And the color, oh the color! For a TN, it's borderline criminal...so beautiful. Highly recommend this bad boy.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Yup, happens all the time.


This explains a lot.


----------



## Ghost12

I just ended up under the map on Dawnbreaker. Fell off the edge in my Lav capping A flag while surrounded by infantry, I could drive on the river bed lol, got out of the vehicle and attempted to swim to the surface and I was under the whole map.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Thanks guys, that's exactly what it was.
> 
> Anyone in here have a BenQ XL2420TE? I'm having an issue w/ the monitor keeping 144hz in BF4. If I set it in game, then check via the information menu, it says 144hz. If I quit the game, then join a new server the information menu reads 60hz. Any ideas? In order for me to get it @ 144hz, I have to switch it to another res, then go back to 1080P/144hz.
> 
> Oh yeah, the monitor is amazing in every other regard. It doesn't hurt my eyes one bit compared to all the previous 120hz panels I've tried. And the color, oh the color! For a TN, it's borderline criminal...so beautiful. Highly recommend this bad boy.


Same monitor haven't noticed that but I finally just jumped in tonight. Game was set to 144 hz first time I booted in and every time after that.
I agree though great monitor but I haven't really gotten to enjoy it much...seems every game I want to play crashes.


----------



## Jodiuh

The game stays set to 144hz, but if I check the monitors information in the menu, it resets to 60hz everything I load up BF4.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> The game stays set to 144hz, but if I check the monitors information in the menu, it resets to 60hz everything I load up BF4.


Strange I will keep my eye on it for you....that is if I can stomach another night of crashing tonight.


----------



## Aparition

The headshot bug definitely explains why AR and Carbines are easy mode.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> The game stays set to 144hz, but if I check the monitors information in the menu, it resets to 60hz everything I load up BF4.
> 
> 
> 
> Strange I will keep my eye on it for you....that is if I can stomach another night of crashing tonight.
Click to expand...

Thanks.

Also, I used to get 99% GPU usage when playing in Nvidia Surround @ 5040x1050. Now that I'm on 1 monitor @ 1080P, my usage is garbage. Ideas?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

yup 1 shot kill was in the BETA and DICE didn't do anything to sort it out.
Thanks useless DICE + EA!








As a sniper it really pisses me off - AR guys have it so easy vs me - as I almost seem to get 1 shot killed ALL the TIME


----------



## Jodiuh

Well, not garbage, but FAR from 99% maxed.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jodiuh/media/BF4/1080pgpuusagebf4-2.jpg.html


----------



## ssgwright

I thought rank 100 was the max? I saw a guy on earlier who was rank 104! It look different the number was under the rank and it was purple?


----------



## redalert

I think 110 is max level in BF4


----------



## MerkageTurk

Please don't nerf the weapons and classes but just fix hit registry and crashes, I don't want all weapons to be similar, every weapon should have a unique aspect.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> yup 1 shot kill was in the BETA and DICE didn't do anything to sort it out.
> Thanks useless DICE + EA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a sniper it really pisses me off - AR guys have it so easy vs me - as I almost seem to get 1 shot killed ALL the TIME


Arent headshots 1 shot kill?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Arent headshots 1 shot kill?


not with an AR no -check jack's vid


----------



## .theMetal

Between the updates from them and the latest nvidia drivers, the game is running like a beast.

I have it set to ultra with the AA's and ambient occlusion turned off, and I turned the resolution scale up to %125 and I still don't visually see dips. hadn't turned on a frame rate monitor yet though.

It looks quite sexy.

Also the dmr's are such a blast to play with.


----------



## Ghost12

My 3 hates with the game when working to date are

Still in first place from bf3 - The semi auto recon being spammed by someone who could not aim if their life depended on it.
The Gunship - Whichever dev decided to put this back in the game, and out of range of aa for the most part and make more powerfull deserves a poke in the eye.
Killed in action - Its ridiculous and often, more often than the server side issues.

Rant of the day


----------



## Aparition

Well I managed to get BF4 Commander to run on my GS4 phone.
Playing in an empty server I can zoom, use the controls, scroll around the map just fine.

I can't seem to actually find a game with players to join though... I tried using the Battlelog App and just the browser to find a game but there is no Join Game option.
All the servers are 0/0 players.

But it runs!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Well I managed to get BF4 Commander to run on my GS4 phone.
> Playing in an empty server I can zoom, use the controls, scroll around the map just fine.
> 
> I can't seem to actually find a game with players to join though... I tried using the Battlelog App and just the browser to find a game but there is no Join Game option.
> All the servers are 0/0 players.
> 
> But it runs!


wait how did u get it running on your GS4?
I surely can get it to run on my GS3 then?


----------



## Aparition

Look back page or two there is a Reddit link that has the obb and apk files.
I just side loaded it to /storage/emulated/0/Android.
The obb files from the link come in a zip I loaded onto my computer and extracted then put the file folders in the path above.
The apk file I have on my SD card.
The app shows up on the launcher like normal.

No rooting necessary.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Look back page or two there is a Reddit link that has the obb and apk files.
> I just side loaded it to /storage/emulated/0/Android.
> The obb files from the link come in a zip I loaded onto my computer and extracted then put the file folders in the path above.
> The apk file I have on my SD card.
> The app shows up on the launcher like normal.
> 
> No rooting necessary.


cheers for that - but opened the app and it is stuck at 0% downloading.
Any resolutions to that?
Might not be a problem with the apk itself but more so the fact that the app sucks (based on the play store reviews)


----------



## Aparition

Ya you have to add the obb files manually.
The file path .../storage/emulated/0/Android on device memory is where I put the ~755MB of extracted files.
The APK will never download any files.

I think there might be an updated version today, so getting those files now might be a waste of time.

I did find this page... but you do need Root. But it will let you spoof your phone ID so you can download the app normally.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=47709393&postcount=4

I'm not rooted, but I might try it later tonight.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Ya you have to add the obb files manually.
> The file path .../storage/emulated/0/Android on device memory is where I put the ~755MB of extracted files.
> The APK will never download any files.
> 
> I think there might be an updated version today, so getting those files now might be a waste of time.
> 
> I did find this page... but you do need Root. But it will let you spoof your phone ID so you can download the app normally.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=47709393&postcount=4
> 
> I'm not rooted, but I might try it later tonight.


I tried that market helper method - didn't work at all for me - despite being rooted on 4.3 (I posted on xda)
obb files are no where to be found - all the file sharing sites have it removed.

ie:
https://mega.co.nz/#!Yl0WwYaa!C9jcxXM6Jb6q4ia7IvFJAypDW3Vq_kj4qGj-MVgO5Is

edit:
Found a zip - going to try and look into it:
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B_s_vjHmYbz0Z1ZhbFgzdC02NzQ/edit

I'm in no way desperate to play the game (haven't touched bf4 for 3-4 days now on the PC) - I'm just super curious lol


----------



## Aparition

Ya, haha I bet they took them down quick, and that might explain the newer version released today too.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> My 3 hates with the game when working to date are
> 
> Still in first place from bf3 - The semi auto recon being spammed by someone who could not aim if their life depended on it.
> The Gunship - Whichever dev decided to put this back in the game, and out of range of aa for the most part and make more powerfull deserves a poke in the eye.
> Killed in action - Its ridiculous and often, more often than the server side issues.
> 
> Rant of the day


Lol, yeah the gunship in the right hands is extremely OP. If I'm in a gunship, second seat, I can absolutely wreak an opposing team.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Ya, haha I bet they took them down quick, and that might explain the newer version released today too.


did it - but "commander app has stopped"
LOL
forget it - I'll wait until something more concrete comes out.


----------



## Aparition

Lol try clearing the app data and cache, I did that before launching and the app works, but I can't connect.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> My 3 hates with the game when working to date are
> 
> Still in first place from bf3 - The semi auto recon being spammed by someone who could not aim if their life depended on it.
> *The Gunship - Whichever dev decided to put this back in the game, and out of range of aa for the most part and make more powerfull deserves a poke in the eye*.
> Killed in action - Its ridiculous and often, more often than the server side issues.
> 
> Rant of the day


Even out of AA range 1 good, slow pass in an attack jet and the gunship is wiped out. If you could reach it with the AA you wouldn't even have time to spawn into it. I do agree on the DMRs. I hate, hate, hate the sound of those things being spammed at me. What's worse is I know at some point I'll be using them too just so I can get all the unlocks.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Lol try clearing the app data and cache, I did that before launching and the app works, but I can't connect.


yup already thought of that - same thing happens.


----------



## Amhro

dice didn't say you need a 7"+ tablet just for fun


----------



## Jixr

can anyone help me out here?

I'm using evga precision x to monitor fps and temps and such, on all my games ( incl bf3 ) it works, but not BF4

also, when my monitor is overclocked, it always starts the game in windowed mode, ( despite settings ) and i have to down the resolution to 1920x1080, make it full screen, then bump it up to 1440.

ideas or tips?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> can anyone help me out here?
> 
> I'm using evga precision x to monitor fps and temps and such, on all my games ( incl bf3 ) it works, but not BF4
> 
> also, when my monitor is overclocked, it always starts the game in windowed mode, ( despite settings ) and i have to down the resolution to 1920x1080, make it full screen, then bump it up to 1440.
> 
> ideas or tips?


BF4 runs ins x64 bit which isn't yet compatible with the Precision OSD server. There is a x32 exe in the BF4 folder though that will let the OSD work.

Dunno about the monitor stuff...


----------



## Jixr

thats good to know, any reason why someone would rather run 64 bit over 32?
( all my crap is highly overclocked and i'm crazy about my temps getting to high, my computer is in a media closet so I don't hear it working )

but my monitor is a korean 1440, so i'm sure thats part of the issue, it only oc's to about 65hz, only +5 hz, but its noticeable.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> thats good to know, any reason why someone would rather run 64 bit over 32?
> ( all my crap is highly overclocked and i'm crazy about my temps getting to high, my computer is in a media closet so I don't hear it working )
> 
> but my monitor is a korean 1440, so i'm sure thats part of the issue, it only oc's to about 65hz, only +5 hz, but its noticeable.


because 32 bit has a 2gb memory limitation for one.


----------



## yusupov

is it only 2GB?? thought it was 4. either way, yeah, definitely run 64 bit if you have a 64 bit OS.

its not like old gaming where '64 bit' means more intensive. if done right it just means much better optimized.


----------



## MerkageTurk

3.25gb 32bit


----------



## the9quad

Yeah its proly more, I just through that out there, i knew there was a limit. thanks.


----------



## Jixr

Well, i suppose there is no harm in running in 32 bit for a few sessions to see how my temps and performance is, I just don't like my 670 at 1350mhz running hotter than 60°c ( water cooled ) and I think i've been holding a mostly steady 60fps at a mix of high/ultra settings but it would be nice to see, I'd rather drop a setting or two and hold a solid 70fps if I can, but i've been meanign to buy another 670 if I can find a cheap used one on craigslist.


----------



## Aparition

32 bit Operating System is up to 4 GB, but that includes system reserve memory, so you are really looking at ~3.5 GB... but that also includes GPU memory allocation.
This is the part I'm not totally of an understanding. 32 bit memory allocation takes into account the GPU Vram. So if you have a 3 GB GPU now you are only looking at 1-2 GB of system accessible ram out of 4.

I believe that only is limited to a 32bit Operating System though.

I'm not sure how narrow that limitation is, because you can set a 32 bit program to large address aware on a x64 Operating System, so, you should be able to use 4 GB of system ram just for the program.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MiKE_nz*
> 
> Has anyone else noticed it seems to be double xp at the moment?
> 
> 
> 
> seems to be double rubberband atm.
Click to expand...

haha! zing!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hey guys - I OC'ed my monitor for the first time - what's your thoughts?
It doesn't go above 71hz - so 70hz is what I want to leave it at and 60hz is my actual refresh rate - i followed this guide I found on google:
http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/31526-overclocking-your-monitor-refresh-rate-amd-gpus/


----------



## Jixr

looks fine to me, as long as its stable why not. thats about 1 14% increase in refresh rate.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> looks fine to me, as long as its stable why not. thats about 1 14% increase in refresh rate.


indeed free 10hz - seeing as I run an average of 60-80hz on BF4 - I think that's very much needed to avoid any tearing that MIGHT occur


----------



## .theMetal

gonna try that, thanks for sharing


----------



## Jixr

though i've never used that program, for nvidia cards you can just do it though the nvidia control panel.

most screens won't OC ( if they can at all ) past 67-70hz, depending on the panel. and not always stable. I have one that does 66hz, and another that only does 63hz


----------



## yusupov

wow 3 hertz, good god ppl this isnt a board for overclocking freaks...


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusupov*
> 
> wow 3 hertz, good god ppl this isnt a board for overclocking freaks...


Huh?
Talking about better refresh times to match the FPS achieved in BF4, on an overclocking forum.

So... huh?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusupov*
> 
> wow 3 hertz, good god ppl this isnt a board for overclocking freaks...


do you know where you are?

i have mine OCd to 67Hz


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> though i've never used that program, for nvidia cards you can just do it though the nvidia control panel.
> 
> most screens won't OC ( if they can at all ) past 67-70hz, depending on the panel. and not always stable. I have one that does 66hz, and another that only does 63hz


Nice even better. Thanks


----------



## yusupov

jokes, guys...


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusupov*
> 
> this isnt a board for overclocking freaks...


notsureifserious.jpg


----------



## ssgwright

I've got an Acer 3d 27 inch 120hz monitor. Native res is 1920x1080 but in games I run 1440p @ 120hz. Just had to adjust the timmings a bit to get it stable at that res at 120hz

I can run 3840x2160 @ 60hz but I start getting graphical errors in games... think it's cause I only have 1 780ti with just 3gb mem


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusupov*
> 
> jokes, guys...


My sarcasm meter just overloaded.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> notsureifserious.jpg




FTFY


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusupov*
> 
> jokes, guys...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> My sarcasm meter just overloaded.


Made me laugh:


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> gonna try that, thanks for sharing


No problem!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> though i've never used that program, for nvidia cards you can just do it though the nvidia control panel.
> 
> most screens won't OC ( if they can at all ) past 67-70hz, depending on the panel. and not always stable. I have one that does 66hz, and another that only does 63hz


Mine is an IPS panel - which is to be expected to get a marginal increase - but TN panels can go ridiculously higher in OC - like 60 to 90hz
And yes I realised it was in the Nvidia panel after I did it lol - but yeah the utility is useful for all GPUs







!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Mine is an IPS panel - which is to be expected to get a marginal increase - but TN panels can go ridiculously higher in OC - like 60 to 90hz
> And yes I realised it was in the Nvidia panel after I did it lol - but yeah the utility is useful for all GPUs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Not really sure what mine is actually.

I just know it looks nice:

https://www.asus.com/Monitors_Projectors/VS247HP/


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> I've got an Acer 3d 27 inch 120hz monitor. Native res is 1920x1080 but in games I run 1440p @ 120hz.


you're still at 1080, you are not phyically increasing the number of pixels on the screen.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Not really sure what mine is actually.
> 
> I just know it looks nice:
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Monitors_Projectors/VS247HP/


asus are so CRAP at giving descriptions - but I'll make an educated guess of it being a TN panel:
Response Time : 2ms (Gray to Gray)

Due to the 2ms G2G - if you want 2ms G2G IPS/VA you're either going for a korean panel or pay a high buck.
I personally haven't seen a lower than 4ms IPS screen so far.


----------



## Ddreder

So how about the battlefield eh?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ddreder*
> 
> So how about the battlefield eh?


*LEV-VOL-LOO-SHUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

PS I like the map with the cat and the monkey on the jumbo tron.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

^You mean level-lol-ucion?


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> you're still at 1080, you are not phyically increasing the number of pixels on the screen.


yea... I know what downsampling is... thanks.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> asus are so CRAP at giving descriptions - but I'll make an educated guess of it being a TN panel:
> Response Time : 2ms (Gray to Gray)
> 
> Due to the 2ms G2G - if you want 2ms G2G IPS/VA you're either going for a korean panel or pay a high buck.
> I personally haven't seen a lower than 4ms IPS screen so far.


Nice I will see what I can get out of it, thanks for your help







Its logically the next piece to overclock anyways since everything else is I guess.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Nice I will see what I can get out of it, thanks for your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its logically the next piece to overclock anyways since everything else is I guess.


hehe yeah - now for me to hit up the GPU.
I've been benching for a while now and been constantly trying to help people out to figure out stock values and whatnot.
Now that all the benching is done on my part for the community (BF4 benches that is) - it is time to OC and fine tune piece of my system I've been longing to do.
Monitor was really easy - and now GPU - should be relatively simple.

Glad I could help and thanks for the reps







!


----------



## dealio

did you check your monitor is actually displaying those 7 extra frames per second? https://github.com/shurcooL/RefreshRateMultitool


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Nice I will see what I can get out of it, thanks for your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its logically the next piece to overclock anyways since everything else is I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> hehe yeah - now for me to hit up the GPU.
> I've been benching for a while now and been constantly trying to help people out to figure out stock values and whatnot.
> Now that all the benching is done on my part for the community (BF4 benches that is) - it is time to OC and fine tune piece of my system I've been longing to do.
> Monitor was really easy - and now GPU - should be relatively simple.
> 
> Glad I could help and thanks for the reps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
Click to expand...

No problem have fun with the fine tuning


----------



## UnderscoreHero

My moniotr is running at 60hz, and my avg FPS in game is about 110 (not maxed, adjusted to keep it smooth, 70 avgfps on max)), still looks good. Doubt I'd need to go 120hz unless I got the extra dough.


----------



## Sadmoto

Got commander app to work on my HTC One X!









I downloaded the 1.0.1 Apk, installed it and got stuck at 0% installing files needed

and then I put the 1.0.0 Obb files dubbed listed a few pages back, put the folder from the OBB rar file in andriod>obb folder

started it up and after clicking on "join game" a few times to find a server with people in it, worked pretty good, the buttons are a little small obviously but its still playable, if they were maybe 10-20% bigger, it would be perfect!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Got commander app to work on my HTC One X!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I downloaded the 1.0.1 Apk, installed it and got stuck at 0% installing files needed
> 
> and then I put the 1.0.0 Obb files dubbed listed a few pages back, put the folder from the OBB rar file in andriod>obb folder
> 
> started it up and after clicking on "join game" a few times to find a server with people in it, worked pretty good, the buttons are a little small obviously but its still playable, if they were maybe 10-20% bigger, it would be perfect!


can you provide the 1.0.1 apk?

EDIT:
Got it:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=47736747#post47736747


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> My moniotr is running at 60hz, and my avg FPS in game is about 110 (not maxed, adjusted to keep it smooth, 70 avgfps on max)), still looks good. Doubt I'd need to go 120hz unless I got the extra dough.


You get 70fps avg on max, with a 670?

I get ~50fps avg on max with dips down to 40, especially looking at (close distance) burning wrecks or smoke effects.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> My moniotr is running at 60hz, and my avg FPS in game is about 110 (not maxed, adjusted to keep it smooth, 70 avgfps on max)), still looks good. Doubt I'd need to go 120hz unless I got the extra dough.


Besides higher stock core clock, I can't imagine the gtx 670 is much better than my R9 280x. I think the max I get is roughly 90 FPS/ 58 FPS average. Are you OCing?


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> You get 70fps avg on max, with a 670?
> 
> I get ~50fps avg on max with dips down to 40, especially looking at (close distance) burning wrecks or smoke effects.


Overclocked?
Unparked Cores?


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Besides higher stock core clock, I can't imagine the gtx 670 is much better than my R9 280x. I think the max I get is roughly 90 FPS/ 58 FPS averagr. Are you OCing?


yah, Overclocked with cores unparked.

I'm at work, but I think my 670 oc settings are 150+ on core, 500+ on ram. I might have been getting crashes, not sure if I downclocked it or not.

i5-3570K at 4.4ghz


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> yah, Overclocked with cores unparked.
> 
> I'm at work, but I think my 670 oc settings are 150+ on core, 500+ on ram. I might have been getting crashes, not sure if I downclocked it or not.
> 
> i5-3570K at 4.4ghz


Haha OK that makes more sense... I was scratching my head because I didn't see clocks in our sig rig.


----------



## BritishBob

So I just lost a 30-6 game with a shotgun on Locker room... GG server crash. Was only half way through the game. I was looking at 60+ kills...









Not often I do that well....


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> yah, Overclocked with cores unparked.
> 
> I'm at work, but I think my 670 oc settings are 150+ on core, 500+ on ram. I might have been getting crashes, not sure if I downclocked it or not.
> 
> i5-3570K at 4.4ghz


hey man, do you max the core voltage and power?
I'm a little confused by this, because I can't find anything that mentions the core voltage.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Haha OK that makes more sense... I was scratching my head because I didn't see clocks in our sig rig.


We can put clocks in our sig rigs?


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> hey man, do you max the core voltage and power?
> I'm a little confused by this, because I can't find anything that mentions the core voltage.


Core Clock +150mhz
Memeory Clock + 500


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> We can put clocks in our sig rigs?


updated sig rig,


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> Core Clock +150mhz
> Memeory Clock + 500


but what about core VOLTAGE?

See image:


----------



## Jixr

i've run the unlocked bois on my 670, running at 1350mhz and I think 1.15v its watercooled and even at those clocks bf3 never went above 65° ( using a cheap universal waterblock )

my lil 670 is on hell of an overclocker, pushes my 1440 monitor just fine.
( though at that resolution you don't need AA )

I don't care if I burn up the card, if it dies, just replace it with something new.
( though i'm secretly trying to convince my room mate to get a 780ti so I can buy his 690 off him )


----------



## Seid Dark

Basics of 670 and 680 overclocking: max the voltage and power target. Max voltage is 1.175v, with modded bios can be increased to 1.21v. Both are totally safe.


----------



## connectwise

Some maps are basically unplayable right now unless you're a dedicated amor/plane pilot or just camp like a lil recon.


----------



## RexKobra

Player appreciation: DOUBLE XP November 28th - December 5th

Looks like Dice is trying to appease all the people complaining of issues.

http://blogs.battlefield.com/2013/11/bf4-player-appreciation/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Basics of 670 and 680 overclocking: max the voltage and power target. Max voltage is 1.175v, with modded bios can be increased to 1.21v. Both are totally safe.


I see - so when you max the core voltage - it doesn't mean it will utilise it, but just go to its max setting when needed to?
Going to run some benches.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusupov*
> 
> wow 3 hertz, good god ppl this isnt a board for overclocking freaks...


Welcome to OCN. If you find you are in the wrong place, welovestock.com is just a few URL's away.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Well, i suppose there is no harm in running in 32 bit for a few sessions to see how my temps and performance is, I just don't like my 670 at 1350mhz running hotter than 60°c ( water cooled ) and I think i've been holding a mostly steady 60fps at a mix of high/ultra settings but it would be nice to see, I'd rather drop a setting or two and hold a solid 70fps if I can, but i've been meanign to buy another 670 if I can find a cheap used one on craigslist.


PLEEEEASE! My 780 runs upwards of 84C from time to time.


----------



## yusupov




----------



## trivium nate

would this be good for BF4?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834313583

jw
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Why do you want to buy a laptop to play BF4?


for portability and on the go and this wouldn't be the only game it would be for


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> PLEEEEASE! My 780 runs upwards of 84C from time to time.


i'm a temp nazi i know.

I don't like my cpu to be in the 50's or my gpu to be in the 60's if I can help it.

I do suppose I may have gone a little overboard with radiators.


----------



## Jodiuh

I know the feeling. I have a Corsair 550D and I can reduce temps on both CPU and GPU by 8C simply by removing the dust filters and front door.

I tried it for a week, but the dust was insane.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Not sure how kosher posting to another forum is, but here's a bench on the 670 and 680 when OC'd: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1694021


----------



## ihatelolcats




----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> Not sure how kosher posting to another forum is, but here's a bench on the 670 and 680 when OC'd: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1694021


thanks man - but that OC is insane!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*


I wonder what check for online comes up as.
"The game sucks, windows has no solution"
haha


----------



## trivium nate

what about this one? its cheaper and it has more

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lenovo-IdeaPad-Y510p-i7-4700MQ-1080P-GT750M-8GB-1TB-24GB-SSD-Gaming-Laptop-/161155340943?pt=Laptops_Nov05&hash=item25859b5a8f

this was the original one i was looking at
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834313583


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> thanks man - but that OC is insane!
> I wonder what check for online comes up as.
> "The game sucks, Uninstall immediately"
> haha


Fixed


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Fixed


hahaha


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> what about this one? its cheaper and it has more
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lenovo-IdeaPad-Y510p-i7-4700MQ-1080P-GT750M-8GB-1TB-24GB-SSD-Gaming-Laptop-/161155340943?pt=Laptops_Nov05&hash=item25859b5a8f
> 
> this was the original one i was looking at
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834313583


WHY are you buying a laptop?
As I said - my cousin has the Y500 - he is totally bottlenecked when playing BF4


----------



## donrapello

After the patch only lag and stutter. Annoying, but I still have to play several hours per day


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> WHY are you buying a laptop?
> As I said - my cousin has the Y500 - he is totally bottlenecked when playing BF4


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> what about this one? its cheaper and it has more
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lenovo-IdeaPad-Y510p-i7-4700MQ-1080P-GT750M-8GB-1TB-24GB-SSD-Gaming-Laptop-/161155340943?pt=Laptops_Nov05&hash=item25859b5a8f
> 
> this was the original one i was looking at
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834313583


MSI GX70: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834152407R

benches: http://www.notebookcheck.net/Review-AMD-Radeon-HD-8970M.97807.0.html


----------



## UnderscoreHero

I'd advise you to "NOT" buy a laptop for gaming if you can't get a desktop, buy an Xbox One instead.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> I'd advise you to "NOT" buy a laptop for gaming if you can't get a desktop, buy an Xbox One instead.


THIS - very much accurate


----------



## Seid Dark

This game makes me rage so hard.







It's almost unplayable without friends online, usually 90% of teammates are idiots who deserve lead poisoning. PTFO dammit









Also, recently had a game where all of my deaths were from snipers. Reason why Dice did add so many camping points to the maps is beyond me.


----------



## Aparition

Played around with commander on my gs4 some more.
Can only log into small matches.
Can't manually select a game.
Can't see friendly markers, and only glimpses of enemy markers.

Dunno if that is the Android experience right now or just because I'm using my phone.

It is totally usable though. I'll waita while and see if later versions work better. I still need to root to try some things.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donrapello*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the patch only lag and stutter. Annoying, but I still have to play several hours per day


you guys are missing the point. All of this is intentional, so that MANTLE can come in and save the day.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> This game makes me rage so hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost unplayable without friends online, usually 90% of teammates are idiots who deserve lead poisoning. PTFO dammit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, recently had a game where all of my deaths were from snipers. *Reason why Dice did add so many camping points to the maps is beyond me.*


Because everyone kept saying BF3's maps were too small. You can't please everyone.. xD

Seriously, though.. What were people expecting? VoIP and commander weren't just going to magically make people work together. It was like that in BF2 as well. The best way to find people who play as a team is to find an active server with Teamspeak and squad up with some of the people in it.

This rant really isn't directed at you or anything. I just see so many people complain about teamwork and it's just like.. come on! You should be used to it by now. It's how it's always been.


----------



## donrapello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> you guys are missing the point. All of this is intentional, so that MANTLE can come in and save the day.


ehhh.. I've really thought of that too., At launch game was running better than BF3 ever did with my setup and now it's complete horror.
I need new gpus, but buying 290-series because of this ain't right.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donrapello*
> 
> ehhh.. I've really thought of that too., At launch game was running better than BF3 ever did with my setup and now it's complete horror.
> I need new gpus, but buying 290-series because of this ain't right.


I'm thinking about getting another 670 too, but I think I might just wait it out and just go with a single, maybe wait for 800's series.


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donrapello*
> 
> ehhh.. I've really thought of that too., At launch game was running better than BF3 ever did with my setup and now it's complete horror.
> I need new gpus, but buying 290-series because of this ain't right.


I need a new GPU really bad,lol. BF4 won't even run with the outdated drivers I am stuck with. I'm so tired of Nvidia's driver crap,they still haven't fixed the 560/560Ti mess that doesn't allow you to use anything newer than WHQL 314.22. Sorry if I'm ranting a bit there,but I can't decide between a R9 270X or a GTX760. I only game with one 1080P monitor. With the way BF4 is,seems like R9 would be a wise choice?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Just had the weirdest BF4 experience ever - had what happened to me in BF3, except even worse / confused though.

This is what happened in BF3 - same thing happened (and recorded) on BF4:


----------



## trivium nate

I don't really need a laptop kind of just wanted one and i have a desktop that i love that can do anything and more with no problem.

now if i just wouldn't get crashes in this game maybe id be higher than level 6 online and play more single player

and btw dice said like nov 28th-dec 5th we are going to have double xp and some pistol scope thing that only developers were able to have

CM-HAF-932//AMD FX-8350 Vishera 4.0GHz(8-CORE)//CorsairH50//ASUS M5A99X EVO R2.0 990X Mobo
EVGA GTX-680 SC(2GB GDDR5)//256GB SSD//3TB HDD(X2)//G.SKILL Ripjaws X-24GB
DVD-RW//blu-Ray//1000 Watt Corsair PSU//55"Insigia-TV-1920x1080p-120Hertz
Win 7 Ultimate(64)//Galaxy S3//64GB Ipad 3//XBox360-pc controller
Saitek Eclipse 2 keyboard//Razer DeathAdder Mouse//250gb-Xbox 360//160gb-PS3

source:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/news/view/bf4-player-appreciation/

sorry if already posted


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*


Just when I'm about to killl a few fools in the river, that happens....


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> Overclocked?
> Unparked Cores?


Why would the cores be parked when they show activity?

Did DICE look at Mario Kart for physics for the vehicles?
ALl the landvehicles go crazy for tiny curbs and the likes. Driving through an area of mini craters is... its like they want us to get headachepilepsyfrustrationannoyanceextreme.

A tank is supposed to be able to move across curbs, craters with ease whilst keeping the turret steady... in this game its impossible lol, its like they forgot the suspension completely.


----------



## Airrick10

Just played some conquest matches and my battle reports did not save!!!!!!







Anybody else having this problem???


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> Just played some conquest matches and my battle reports did not save!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody else having this problem???


Yeah, last 2 or 3 matches for me. It happened last week too. It usually straightens itself out after a few hours.


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Yeah, last 2 or 3 matches for me. It happened last week too. It usually straightens itself out after a few hours.


Oh ok...I'll keep my eye out for those reports. Thanks!!!


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> PLEEEEASE! My 780 runs upwards of 84C from time to time.


600 series downclocks when they hit 70* and again at 80*. you Have to keep them cool if you want max clocks.


----------



## EpicPie




----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


I Just want a hug!


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Why can't I shoot out that damn lamp in locker?


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Maybe someone can enlighten me on monitor overclocking. So, I saw a little bit of talking about overclocking monitors on this thread. So I decided to give it a try. Overclocking my Asus VE278Q 1920 x 1080 from 60Hz to 65Hz. Now, my question is why is all of a sudden everything in the game looking so much nicer? Textures are nicer, higher quality. Colors seem richer. Everything just looks better. I wasn't under the impression that overclocking a monitor would do anything like that. Am I missing something? Like the difference between default and this is night and day. I noticed it from the desktop even. Colors were that much more vivid.

Also, anyone could explain the possible cautions with overclocking the monitor. I want to see if I can push it to 70Hz but want to make sure there aren't any imminent dangers involved. I really cant afford another monitor.


----------



## james8

did anyone ever unlock any DMR? the first one suck so bad I can't get ANY kill with it


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Maybe someone can enlighten me on monitor overclocking.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So, I saw a little bit of talking about overclocking monitors on this thread. So I decided to give it a try. Overclocking my Asus VE278Q 1920 x 1080 from 60Hz to 65Hz. Now, my question is why is all of a sudden everything in the game looking so much nicer? Textures are nicer, higher quality. Colors seem richer. Everything just looks better. I wasn't under the impression that overclocking a monitor would do anything like that. Am I missing something? Like the difference between default and this is night and day. I noticed it from the desktop even. Colors were that much more vivid.
> 
> Also, anyone could explain the possible cautions with overclocking the monitor. I want to see if I can push it to 70Hz but want to make sure there aren't any imminent dangers involved. I really cant afford
> 
> 
> another monitor.


Hrrm... I'm going to have to go with placebo effect tbh. Smoother may be legit, but @ only 5 frame increase it's unlikely, unless it's perma locked @ 65fps.


----------



## hypespazm

anyone running on windows 8?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> did anyone ever unlock any DMR? the first one suck so bad I can't get ANY kill with it


just spam it as fast as possible


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> just spam it as fast as possible


Lol advanced......"freaking DMRs"


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> That levelcap guy....hired by EA?
> 
> Says Metro is Vastly Improved... when nothing has changed really, they added sticks that "Prevent" the ceiling from falling, thats it?


I wouldn't be surprised actually. Levelcap seems easily swayed when companies do something for him. I remember one of his old videos he said it's way better to build a PC than to buy prebuilt. Then origin sent him a prebuilt PC and he's like "OMG SO GOOD YOU GUYS MUST BUY". Like seriously? That PC he got was like around $4k and could easily be built for less than that. Not only that he says it has amazing build quality..... How can origin PC have amazing build quality when they don't actually make anything -_- They just put all other name brand parts into a corsair case and that's it.


----------



## NFL

This may be a stupid question, but how do I get my emblem to show up on my weapons?


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised actually. Levelcap seems easily swayed when companies do something for him. I remember one of his old videos he said it's way better to build a PC than to buy prebuilt. Then origin sent him a prebuilt PC and he's like "OMG SO GOOD YOU GUYS MUST BUY". Like seriously? That PC he got was like around $4k and could easily be built for less than that. Not only that he says it has amazing build quality..... How can origin PC have amazing build quality when they don't actually make anything -_- They just put all other name brand parts into a corsair case and that's it.


Agreed, and then suddenly he starts talking about how great the consoles are, but that Origin PC thing was really stupid.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Hrrm... I'm going to have to go with placebo effect tbh. Smoother may be legit, but @ only 5 frame increase it's unlikely, unless it's perma locked @ 65fps.


It's not placebo, for sure. If anything, the only placebo effect I can see is the "smoothness" I can't really tell the difference as far as smoothness goes. But visually it looks a lot better, a whole lot better, as stated in my previous post. I'm not sure if creating a custom resolution in nVidia Control Panel had anything to do with the nicer colors but it's definitely not placebo. As I said, as soon as the resolution changed from the desktop it looked clearly different.

Anyway, any information on the dangers of the overclocking monitors? What's the worse that can happen and likelihood of it happening for instance. Like say I tried to push it to 70Hz what risks are involved?


----------



## hypespazm

unparked my cores now my game jumps from 100 fps to 150 fps randomly lol


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> It's not placebo, for sure. If anything, the only placebo effect I can see is the "smoothness" I can't really tell the difference as far as smoothness goes. But visually it looks a lot better, a whole lot better, as stated in my previous post. I'm not sure if creating a custom resolution in nVidia Control Panel had anything to do with the nicer colors but it's definitely not placebo. As I said, as soon as the resolution changed from the desktop it looked clearly different.
> 
> Anyway, any information on the dangers of the overclocking monitors? What's the worse that can happen and likelihood of it happening for instance. Like say I tried to push it to 70Hz what risks are involved?


The custom resolution probably has different settings for Digital Vibrance, or uses a different color profile or something.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> It's not placebo, for sure. If anything, the only placebo effect I can see is the "smoothness" I can't really tell the difference as far as smoothness goes. But visually it looks a lot better, a whole lot better, as stated in my previous post. I'm not sure if creating a custom resolution in nVidia Control Panel had anything to do with the nicer colors but it's definitely not placebo. As I said, as soon as the resolution changed from the desktop it looked clearly different.
> 
> Anyway, any information on the dangers of the overclocking monitors? What's the worse that can happen and likelihood of it happening for instance. Like say I tried to push it to 70Hz what risks are involved?


Like force said. The custom res probably changed the digital vibrance. As to monitor OC'ing, you have the ever so slight possibility of burning up the monitor. Though, normally you will just have some sort of crash if it's unstable. I think it's driver failure. I haven't messed with it too much on my monitors due to only gaining 5 fps.


----------



## ipv89

I think I am going to put down fps games. In my opinion there are just no good fps games any more


----------



## Joeking78

Anyone else getting poor performance with the 9.4 drivers from AMD?

Got two 290x in Crossfire and with V-sync enabled I was getting constant 60fps with 9.2, with 9.4 FPS drops a lot and stutters.


----------



## Jodiuh

I'm sure most of you are aware of the benefits from a gaming monitor by now, but I just want to share my experience.

My previous monitor was a 7 yr old Dell 2007WFP S-IPS. Last night I got a BenQ XL2420TE.

Typically, I die a lot. I felt like I never saw anyone coming and even when shooting first, would still lose the fight.

There has been a 180 degree difference w/ the new monitor. I am not even using Lightboost.

-if I see them 1st, they die...every time
-black equalizer makes enemies glow in the dark as one Newegger put it
-the bad guys are way easier to focus on and my accuracy has improved tremendously
-my overall enjoyment is way higher

This has been the best upgrade for my PC gaming experience. It is sooooooo nice to be removed from the spawn, die, spawn, die rotation of the past.

Cheers,

Your friendly neighborhood upgrade pusher ^_^


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I'm sure most of you are aware of the benefits from a gaming monitor by now, but I just want to share my experience.
> 
> My previous monitor was a 7 yr old Dell 2007WFP S-IPS. Last night I got a BenQ XL2420TE.
> 
> Typically, I die a lot. I felt like I never saw anyone coming and even when shooting first, would still lose the fight.
> 
> There has been a 180 degree difference w/ the new monitor. I am not even using Lightboost.
> 
> -if I see them 1st, they die...every time
> -black equalizer makes enemies glow in the dark as one Newegger put it
> -the bad guys are way easier to focus on and my accuracy has improved tremendously
> -my overall enjoyment is way higher
> 
> This has been the best upgrade for my PC gaming experience. It is sooooooo nice to be removed from the spawn, die, spawn, die rotation of the past.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Your friendly neighborhood upgrade pusher ^_^


Yeah, when I made the jump from 60 to 144 hz it improved my gameplay tremendously. Like you said, I am now able to take you guys before they kill me , and the gameplay is incredibly smooth. I went back and tried 60hz on the old monitor and it felt like slow motion.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

I took a break from Conquest because I feel I needed to level my guns up and practice my shooting. So I played non-stop TDM and Domination for almost 4-5 days. Went on nearly a 20 game win streak in those game modes. Got my KD up severely (to 1.55 from 1.40) and leveled my main weapons.

Went back to Conquest for the first time in almost a week and I'm doing so much better. I must say a lot better. I just have a better idea of the map layouts now, and now I win nearly all my fire fights. Just went on practically a 10 game win streak in conquest and got KD up to 1.62 at the end of it.

If you are having trouble in Conquest, especially if you are solo. Go practice in TDM and Domination then go back to Conquest. You would think the two aren't related and are completely different modes with different objectives. But you can help carry your team a lot better if have a better idea of how to play when you are on foot and are not in a vehicle, aircraft, or boat.


----------



## Konata Izumi

Is anyone else getting low GPU useage in BF4? I'm getting wild fluctuations even on the same map, anywhere from 50% useage to 40%


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yesterday I died A LOT from one shot kills...by assault rifles or lmgs whilst being at full health. Wasn't happy


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yesterday I died A LOT from one shot kills...by assault rifles or lmgs whilst being at full health. Wasn't happy


Karma for the recon regular lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Karma for the recon regular lol


meany! Haha


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> I think I am going to put down fps games. In my opinion there are just no good fps games any more


i guess you havent played CS:GO?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yesterday I died A LOT from one shot kills...by assault rifles or lmgs whilst being at full health. Wasn't happy


Same here except this time i was the one dishing them out.
I think it happens with Carbines too, I swear I got some lucky frags with random burst shots


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Yeah, when I made the jump from 60 to 144 hz it improved my gameplay tremendously. Like you said, I am now able to take you guys before they kill me , and the gameplay is incredibly smooth. I went back and tried 60hz on the old monitor and it felt like slow motion.


With the prices the way they are, it's really hard to justify the price to go from 60hz to 120/144hz. No doubt, I'd bet I would love it. Then my other problem would be a GPU that could push it that far.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> With the prices the way they are, it's really hard to justify the price to go from 60hz to 120/144hz. No doubt, I'd bet I would love it. Then my other problem would be a GPU that could push it that far.


Go Korean, best of both worlds

http://gyazo.com/9778fba89e862c2648dec87f9aae735e


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Go Korean, best of both worlds
> 
> http://gyazo.com/9778fba89e862c2648dec87f9aae735e


I just picked up the 1080p AOC e2752She because I wanted a larger screen without taking a hit on my FPS. I love this monitor so far, it has a 2 ms response time and overclocked to 75hz, no complaints here.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> i guess you havent played CS:GO?


+1
CS:GO is the best fps game nowadays, with much less randomness/luck impact on gameplay and where reflexes/aiming actually mean something.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> +1
> CS:GO is the best fps game nowadays, with much less randomness/luck impact on gameplay and where reflexes/aiming actually mean something.


Well, it helps that the game is very simple and doesn't do a whole lot. For that reason, I wouldn't say it's the best FPS currently but more just the best at what it focuses on. I love CS games but they offer a completely different experience than Battlefield, CoD, Red Orchestra, ArmA, etc.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Well, it helps that the game is very simple and doesn't do a whole lot. For that reason, I wouldn't say it's the best FPS currently but more just the best at what it focuses on. I love CS games but they offer a completely different experience than Battlefield, CoD, Red Orchestra, ArmA, etc.


It focuses on FPS


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I'm sure most of you are aware of the benefits from a gaming monitor by now, but I just want to share my experience.
> 
> My previous monitor was a 7 yr old Dell 2007WFP S-IPS. Last night I got a BenQ XL2420TE.
> 
> Typically, I die a lot. I felt like I never saw anyone coming and even when shooting first, would still lose the fight.
> 
> There has been a 180 degree difference w/ the new monitor. I am not even using Lightboost.
> 
> -if I see them 1st, they die...every time
> -black equalizer makes enemies glow in the dark as one Newegger put it
> -the bad guys are way easier to focus on and my accuracy has improved tremendously
> -my overall enjoyment is way higher
> 
> This has been the best upgrade for my PC gaming experience. It is sooooooo nice to be removed from the spawn, die, spawn, die rotation of the past.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Your friendly neighborhood upgrade pusher ^_^


Yes lets use cheats i.e. gamma boosts to win in dark situations -.-


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Yes lets use cheats i.e. gamma boosts to win in dark situations -.-


Anyone who takes this even remotely seriously, plays on low, or lower than low settings with brightness turned up anyways. I'm just a scrub and I ended up doing that in BF3, mainly because performance in that game was awful.

I'm glad you're having more fun with the game Jodiuh. Now if I could just get them to remove Flood Zone from the game....


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Anyone who takes this even remotely seriously, plays on low, or lower than low settings with brightness turned up anyways. I'm just a scrub and I ended up doing that in BF3, mainly because performance in that game was awful.
> 
> I'm glad you're having more fun with the game Jodiuh. Now if I could just get them to remove Flood Zone from the game....


You know that Black Equality/Light Boost is just that, it gives an unfair advantage. And no sane person increases gamma or brightness to get an advantage.
This isnt Arma where it is Pitchblack.

Low vs Ultra does not impact the lighting of the game -.-
And the game currently has no competitive scene due to the 1 hit kill bugs and other features: Crashing, sound bugs, looping, physics issues, KIA problems, jump2metersanddieinstantly etc. So playing on Low and using gamma boosts...what is the point? Why play at all if you cannot play fair?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Yes lets use cheats i.e. gamma boosts to win in dark situations -.-


So you're saying even in-game settings such as Brightness and Color Blind On are cheats?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> You know that Black Equality/Light Boost is just that, it gives an unfair advantage. And no sane person increases gamma or brightness to get an advantage.
> This isnt Arma where it is Pitchblack.
> 
> Low vs Ultra does not impact the lighting of the game -.-
> And the game currently has no competitive scene due to the 1 hit kill bugs and other features: Crashing, sound bugs, looping, physics issues, KIA problems, jump2metersanddieinstantly etc. So playing on Low and using gamma boosts...what is the point? Why play at all if you cannot play fair?


Low settings offers other advantages as you know. And I completely agree with the sanity part, but it can be difficult to see people inside some of the structures even with in game brightness set to 55-60. Most play to win and most have lower/mid end hardware anyways so Ultra isn't even an option for them. I find I do better without all the lag utlra setting introduces. AA/AO being the worst offenders. That being said, I'm still being stubborn and playing on ultra because it's just so damn nice to look at.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> +1
> CS:GO is the best fps game nowadays, with much less randomness/luck impact on gameplay and where reflexes/aiming actually mean something.


BF and CS are so different. I've played both for a very long time, CS since '99. In CS, you can pub or scrim/matchmake, and both of those play styles are totally different. I enjoy switching between GO and BF4. In fact, they're the only two games installed on my gaming rig right now.

Many BF "purists" complain about CS being too "arcade-ish". They say you don't have to sight up to shoot effectively, and it's full of cheaters. Well, I've seen a lot of cheating in BF3 and 4. I honestly believe you have to be more skilled to play CS well these days. If you're not good, you're just gonna get owned by the veteran players consistently. I think BF3 and 4 are more noob friendly and satisfying for newer gamers. CS is a highly social game when pubbing. Lots of team and all chat, craptalk, joking around, etc. Love it!









If I had to pick one, I would always pick CS. It's the one game I never seem to let go of, even after 14 years.


----------



## Sadmoto

all of these issues are just getting old now, every day I play this, I run into the same crap, the crashes, the sound cut outs, player view switching, guns not showing up, small graphical erros

I will say the servers have gotten better and things have been getting fixed, but that being said and so many people still having problems? Its a bigger problem for consumers then what they realize for letting companies get away with selling broken product, it will become a trend where they expect the same $60 and they cut it down from 12hr story lines down to 6, less of just about everything, and guess what IT DOESN'T EVEN WORK.

DICE is almost like a drug dealer, they are gonna keep pinching your product little by little until you notice your getting 1/2 of what your paying for before and what your paying for is crap compared to what you originally got.

still no platoon setup yet, this game is going to be left behind in any competitive view.


----------



## djgrimey

Will Battlefield 4 run better on Windows 8.1 or Windows 7? Looking to upgrade to Windows 8.1 just wondering if it will help any of my gaming.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgrimey*
> 
> Will Battlefield 4 run better on Windows 8.1 or Windows 7? Looking to upgrade to Windows 8.1 just wondering if it will help any of my gaming.


It does for me. There are mixed reports on this. Since I upgraded to Win8.1 x64, the minimum FPS dips I used to get in BF4 are gone, plain and simple.









If you put a little effort into optimizing Win8 (see www.blackviper.com), it's almost exactly the same as Win7 UI-wise. I'm actually thinking of writing a Gamer's Guide on how to set up Win8.1 for best gaming performance. Hopefully I'll have the time one of these days.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> It focuses on FPS


Nice try.. lol CS doesn't focus on just being an FPS. It focuses on certain aspects like being highly competitive and skill based with little to no random elements on smaller well-balanced maps. You can't really compare that to the large-scale armor based battles of the Battlefield series or the sim. nature of the ArmA series or even the balls-to-the-wall run-n-gun nature of CoD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> all of these issues are just getting old now, every day I play this, I run into the same crap, the crashes, the sound cut outs, player view switching, guns not showing up, small graphical erros
> 
> I will say the servers have gotten better and things have been getting fixed, but that being said and so many people still having problems? Its a bigger problem for consumers then what they realize for letting companies get away with selling broken product, it will become a trend where they expect the same $60 and they cut it down from 12hr story lines down to 6, less of just about everything, and guess what IT DOESN'T EVEN WORK.
> 
> DICE is almost like a drug dealer, they are gonna keep pinching your product little by little until you notice your getting 1/2 of what your paying for before and what your paying for is crap compared to what you originally got.
> 
> still no platoon setup yet, this game is going to be left behind in any competitive view.


You act as if all this is intentional..

Oh and platoons are coming. I forget when they said, but it is coming in the next couple of months.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> You know that Black Equality/Light Boost is just that, it gives an unfair advantage. And no sane person increases gamma or brightness to get an advantage.
> This isnt Arma where it is Pitchblack.
> 
> Low vs Ultra does not impact the lighting of the game -.-
> And the game currently has no competitive scene due to the 1 hit kill bugs and other features: Crashing, sound bugs, looping, physics issues, KIA problems, jump2metersanddieinstantly etc. So playing on Low and using gamma boosts...what is the point? Why play at all if you cannot play fair?


I agree


----------



## maestro0428

I have started to see stuttering. This is most likely a server issue. Some times it is very difficult to see, but I am sensitive to it and it bugs me.
I have been very happy with the game, but will not play with stutters. Ill check back soon to see if it is fixed.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> So you're saying even in-game settings such as Brightness and Color Blind On are cheats?


Raising brightness alone doesnt really improve much.
Gamma rids black alltogether.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL*
> 
> This may be a stupid question, but how do I get my emblem to show up on my weapons?


Once you have it set how you want it and click "save" on your profile it should show up.


----------



## djgrimey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> It does for me. There are mixed reports on this. Since I upgraded to Win8.1 x64, the minimum FPS dips I used to get in BF4 are gone, plain and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you put a little effort into optimizing Win8 (see www.blackviper.com), it's almost exactly the same as Win7 UI-wise. I'm actually thinking of writing a Gamer's Guide on how to set up Win8.1 for best gaming performance. Hopefully I'll have the time one of these days.


Looks like I'll be upgrading sometime tonight to Windows 8.1. Looking for any way to get a smoother performance and looks like it's recommended to use 8.1. Quick question will older games work with 8.1?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgrimey*
> 
> Will Battlefield 4 run better on Windows 8.1 or Windows 7? Looking to upgrade to Windows 8.1 just wondering if it will help any of my gaming.


full benches here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1433904/comparison-of-windows-7-vs-windows-8-8-1-ht-enabled-vs-disabled-on-battlefield-4


----------



## Mbalmer

All my weapons, unlocks etc. are gone. Like when battlelog got hacked during BF3. Anyone else.

EDIT: In game, everything is still there in battlelog.

EDIT 2: Seems to be server specific. Played on one and had everything, tried another and just starter weapons.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> BF and CS are so different. I've played both for a very long time, CS since '99. In CS, you can pub or scrim/matchmake, and both of those play styles are totally different. I enjoy switching between GO and BF4. In fact, they're the only two games installed on my gaming rig right now.
> 
> Many BF "purists" complain about CS being too "arcade-ish". They say you don't have to sight up to shoot effectively, and it's full of cheaters. Well, I've seen a lot of cheating in BF3 and 4. I honestly believe you have to be more skilled to play CS well these days. If you're not good, you're just gonna get owned by the veteran players consistently. I think BF3 and 4 are more noob friendly and satisfying for newer gamers. CS is a highly social game when pubbing. Lots of team and all chat, craptalk, joking around, etc. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had to pick one, I would always pick CS. It's the one game I never seem to let go of, even after 14 years.


Yup, same here, only these 2 installed







. And agreed with everything.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Nice try.. lol CS doesn't focus on just being an FPS. It focuses on certain aspects like being highly competitive and skill based with little to no random elements on smaller well-balanced maps. You can't really compare that to the large-scale armor based battles of the Battlefield series or the sim. nature of the ArmA series or even the balls-to-the-wall run-n-gun nature of CoD.
> You act as if all this is intentional..


Yes, you can't compare that, but what about BF's defuse? It's same game mode, smaller (not well-balanced







) maps with A LOT OF RANDOM ELEMENTS, trying to be highly competitive etc.
BF sucks at skill-based infantry combat.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> You act as if all this is intentional..


I obviously don't think the bugs,glitches are intentional but letting them go unfixed so you can beat Cod's release by a few days? yea that's intentional. anyone who thinks about it obviously knows they are on deadlines and put a lot of work into what they make, have limited resources and have to pick and choose what to put into the game, but what they did is the same to a little kid at art class running up to the teacher screaming with a painting that hasn't dried yet "im done im done look" and then when the kid shows it, everything is smeared and it looks like crap, nothing like what looked like in the first place, except the kid isn't getting paid millions for his crap.

I believe they intentionally sold an unfinished game because they knew they would get a paycheck regardless. Maybe a big part of this is EA having their nads on the shelf but if they keep rushing games they are going to go downhill, people that know nothing about video games know that they should be tested longer then roughly 2weeks.

Battlefront will be the deal breaker on if EA ever gets a dime from me again, if that's a flop then I'm done, because this was just a joke.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> EDIT 2: Seems to be server specific. Played on one and had everything, tried another and just starter weapons.


You probably entered a custom server that allowed only starter kits.


----------



## NJsFinest24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> All my weapons, unlocks etc. are gone. Like when battlelog got hacked during BF3. Anyone else.
> 
> EDIT: In game, everything is still there in battlelog.
> 
> EDIT 2: Seems to be server specific. Played on one and had everything, tried another and just starter weapons.


This has happened to me a few times and I got nervous until I realized it was certain servers lol. I've seen the word "Adaptive" in the name of the servers that it happens on.


----------



## GoEz

so I might be missing something but I thought we were supposed to get China Rising footage yesterday and all I saw was Second Assault. CR comes out next week doesn't it?


----------



## djgrimey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestro0428*
> 
> I have started to see stuttering. This is most likely a server issue. Some times it is very difficult to see, but I am sensitive to it and it bugs me.
> I have been very happy with the game, but will not play with stutters. Ill check back soon to see if it is fixed.


Im the same way also, the smallest stutter makes me go crazy. I downloaded RedeonPro and that helped a lot but once in a while in the game it still has the stutter. Could be the servers but not sure.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Yup, same here, only these 2 installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And agreed with everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you can't compare that, but what about BF's defuse? It's same game mode, smaller (not well-balanced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) maps with A LOT OF RANDOM ELEMENTS, trying to be highly competitive etc.
> BF sucks at skill-based infantry combat.


The difference between being good and being awesome in CS is a steep cliff. That is the sign of a good competitive shooter.
BF on the other hand, eh not so much. BF is more fun to me personally, but a competitive game like CS it is not. That doesn't mean it can't be a competitive game. It just becomes more focused on a team as whole than it does on the individual skill of each team member, if that makes sense. *A team that plays really well as a team, can destroy a team of individuals with greater skill in BF.
*
The game itself is miles above CS for the fun factor (for me personally), but I can see why people prefer CS to get that "every kill i got and every death i received was based on skill" feeling.

Also CS has much more of a man on man vibe because it's not a crap ton of people on the teams, so you don't get that "i got shot out of nowhere" thing as much. Unlike BF where it happens frequently. It definitely has more of a random element to it atm, things they need to fix (the one shot kill bug for instance), and things that are just inherent to the BF series . speaking of which.....

Even if BF fixed all the randomness due to bugsyou'd still have to deal with the shear number of players contributing to deaths that feel cheap . *AND that is the true issue, even if they fixed the random bugs (which really isn't that huge of an issue, it doesn't happen that frequently to affect much), you'd still have CS people complaining because there are a lot of cheap deaths, because of the number of people and size of the maps, and vehicles etc.. IT takes a different skill set than twitch shooting to avoid those, and requires teamwork on a bigger scale than CS to be effective*

man i rambled...


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> The difference between being good and being awesome in CS is a steep cliff. That is the sign of a good competitive shooter.
> BF on the other hand, eh not so much. BF is more fun to me personally, but a competitive game like CS it is not. That doesn't mean it can't be a competitive game. It just becomes more focused on a team as whole than it does on the individual skill of each team member, if that makes sense. *A team that plays really well as a team, can destroy a team of individuals with greater skill in BF.
> *
> The game itself is miles above CS for the fun factor (for me personally), but I can see why people prefer CS to get that "every kill i got and every death i received was based on skill" feeling.
> 
> Also CS has much more of a man on man vibe because it's not a crap ton of people on the teams, so you don't get that "i got shot out of nowhere" thing as much. Unlike BF where it happens frequently. It definitely has more of a random element to it atm, things they need to fix (the one shot kill bug for instance), and things that are just inherent to the BF series . speaking of which.....
> 
> Even if BF fixed all the randomness due to bugsyou'd still have to deal with the shear number of players contributing to deaths that feel cheap . *AND that is the true issue, even if they fixed the random bugs (which really isn't that huge of an issue, it doesn't happen that frequently to affect much), you'd still have CS people complaining because there are a lot of cheap deaths, because of the number of people and size of the maps, and vehicles etc.. IT takes a different skill set than twitch shooting to avoid those, and requires teamwork on a bigger scale than CS to be effective*
> 
> man i rambled...


I think the issue is people try to make the game something it's not. BF and CS shouldn't even be compared to each other. 1 is competitive (CS) and while I love BF it just isn't a competitive game. as far as I'm concerned. People need to just enjoy the game for what it is.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I think the issue is people try to make the game something it's not. BF and CS shouldn't even be compared to each other. 1 is competitive (CS) and while I love BF it just isn't a competitive game. as far as I'm concerned. People need to just enjoy the game for what it is.


and that's just it, it can be competitive game, just not like you and others see it. And that's alright, but there are others who play it competitively but it requires other skill sets than solely just who shoots better. The "who shoots better" part has issues atm no doubt, due to the one shot kill bug. But like I said even when they fix that, that part (who shoots better) is still just a part of the competitive BF whole, whereas other competitive games that is pretty much the only part.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> The difference between being good and being awesome in CS is a steep cliff. That is the sign of a good competitive shooter.
> BF on the other hand, eh not so much. BF is more fun to me personally, but a competitive game like CS it is not. That doesn't mean it can't be a competitive game. It just becomes more focused on a team as whole than it does on the individual skill of each team member, if that makes sense. *A team that plays really well as a team, can destroy a team of individuals with greater skill in BF.
> *
> The game itself is miles above CS for the fun factor (for me personally), but I can see why people prefer CS to get that "every kill i got and every death i received was based on skill" feeling.
> 
> Also CS has much more of a man on man vibe because it's not a crap ton of people on the teams, so you don't get that "i got shot out of nowhere" thing as much. Unlike BF where it happens frequently. It definitely has more of a random element to it atm, things they need to fix (the one shot kill bug for instance), and things that are just inherent to the BF series . speaking of which.....
> 
> Even if BF fixed all the randomness due to bugsyou'd still have to deal with the shear number of players contributing to deaths that feel cheap . *AND that is the true issue, even if they fixed the random bugs (which really isn't that huge of an issue, it doesn't happen that frequently to affect much), you'd still have CS people complaining because there are a lot of cheap deaths, because of the number of people and size of the maps, and vehicles etc.. IT takes a different skill set than twitch shooting to avoid those, and requires teamwork on a bigger scale than CS to be effective*
> 
> man i rambled...


I agree with what you said...I never played any CS but tons of Rainbow Six Raven Shield multiplayer and it was kind of the same as you describe CS in contrast to BF. Skill was everything in that game.


----------



## Sadmoto

Out of nowhere starting today my performance with win7 just went to crap, I've been playing on a ultra/high mix 2xmsaa @ 1080p, 100% res, 90FoV for about a week with no problems, running 40-80fps and dip down to 30, when I started playing today, I was running 15-20 fps on the same maps that last night I was getting 40-50fps, I have no clue what happened, wasn't going over vram, no CPU/GPU usage stuttering, everything looked normal except my fps was at like half.

switched to win8 on high settings with 2xmsaa and was running what I was previously on win7 the night before, same 40-80 fps, drops down to 30 in crazy situations on siege and breaker.
if I use anything at Ultra I get stutters on win8, but I could run it with 7.

***, Its whatever to me, I don't mind win8 but I just don't get how and why out of nowhere this came about, nothing changed on my end, there's been no new updates for anything on my pc since the last 1gb patch for bf4.

oh bugfest4, I want to play you but just won't let me


----------



## keikei

Not sure if this was already posted:
Quote:


> Today we launched Battlefield 4 on Xbox One. With that console, we will have brought Battlefield 4 to no less than five platforms. It is amazing to see such a complex universe come to life across so many advanced hardware systems. Millions of people around the world are playing the game and seeing the tip of the iceberg of what the next generation has to offer. At DICE, we are committed to you, the fans, and view the game as a live service. I am extremely proud of the people at DICE and everyone across EA that contributed to the development of Battlefield 4. However, I am less proud to see that the game has experienced some turbulence during the launch period. While some platforms have had only minor problems, others have had more than their fair share of issues. Resolving the launch issues is our #1 priority. In fact, we are so serious that we have the entire team working to stabilize the game and we will not move on to other projects until we are sure that Battlefield 4 meets - and exceeds - your expectations. It is the right thing to do.
> 
> To show our appreciation for your patience as we work through these issues, *we are announcing that from November 28 through December 5, we will reward all players with Double XP for every multiplayer match they complete*. We understand that the launch issues may have impacted your progression, and we want to do everything we can to help you get back the XP that you may have lost. Also, to cap off the week, on *December 5 we will give all players that log in to Battlefield 4 multiplayer a M1911 pistol scope.* This special sidearm scope, previously reserved for our DICE developers, has a 3X zoom and is available for all classes in Battlefield 4.
> 
> You are the heart and soul of Battlefield. We thank you for your support in these early days of the launch, and will continue to show our appreciation as time goes on. To stay informed about the latest game updates, please visit us at Battlefield 4 Control Room or follow us on Twitter and Facebook.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Karl Magnus Troedsson


source.


----------



## ipv89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> i guess you havent played CS:GO?


No I dont but I might give it a try I havent played CS for years


----------



## 88hurst

Does anyone know of any deals for BF4 Premium?


----------



## Aparition

Just decided to play around with my monitors refresh rate.

Got it up to 65.
Monitor has not yet exploded.
Bf4 feels good I guess. .. installed the new drivers. Performance is good.
Not really a big change in fps but image quality seems improved.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Yes lets use cheats i.e. gamma boosts to win in dark situations -.-


So, I guess by your measure people on multi-monitor are also cheaters eh?

color blind is definitely not cheating. That's the silliest thing iv'e ever heard. a HUGE % of the worlds male population are colorblind to some extent. The most common being red/green I believe. Most men are colorblind to some extent & don't even know it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> You know that Black Equality/Light Boost is just that, it gives an unfair advantage. And no sane person increases gamma or brightness to get an advantage.
> This isnt Arma where it is Pitchblack.
> 
> Low vs Ultra does not impact the lighting of the game -.-
> And the game currently has no competitive scene due to the 1 hit kill bugs and other features: Crashing, sound bugs, looping, physics issues, KIA problems, jump2metersanddieinstantly etc. So playing on Low and using gamma boosts...what is the point? Why play at all if you cannot play fair?


Sounds like you may need to return to console gaming with these opinions. None of these things are cheating, or playing unfairly. By your measure multi-monitor & hard core high end computers are also cheating...









If it's programmed into the game/engine options, it's not cheating. I can see around corners w/ my triple wide setup, I must be a cheater.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *88hurst*
> 
> Does anyone know of any deals for BF4 Premium?


If you happened to buy your copy of BF4 from GMG you can use the same discount code to buy premium for 15% off. I bought my copy of BF4 from them but didn't find out about this deal til I had already bought Premium for full price. Other than that I don't know of any other types of sales for Premium.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *88hurst*
> 
> Does anyone know of any deals for BF4 Premium?


Wondering the same
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Just decided to play around with my monitors refresh rate.
> 
> Got it up to 65.
> Monitor has not yet exploded.
> Bf4 feels good I guess. .. installed the new drivers. Performance is good.
> Not really a big change in fps but image quality seems improved.


I also tried it out. Mine went up to 70. sure enough fraps was showing 70fps when I was playing. Pretty cool I guess









Also what is the advantage to turning up the resolution slider? I bumped it up to %120 just to see and it looks tighter, but how is it helping? My monitor cant actually show more than 1920x1080 right?


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> You probably entered a custom server that allowed only starter kits.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NJsFinest24*
> 
> This has happened to me a few times and I got nervous until I realized it was certain servers lol. I've seen the word "Adaptive" in the name of the servers that it happens on.


I need to get on my gaming computer and check this out, but it would seem weird that the server that I played on for the last 2 days almost non stop (and since release) would change to this kind of format. I also joined another server that had the same issue (One that I play on quite a bit) and people in chat were wondering what was going on.

I will check it out and I hope your right.

Thanks.


----------



## 88hurst

Just found a deal for premium... Purchased from gamefly with code GFDNOV20 for 20% off. Total came to 39.99


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Not sure if this was already posted:
> source.


Which will just piss off those who cant play.. why have a double XP week if people cant take part of it due to constat crashing etc.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> So, I guess by your measure people on multi-monitor are also cheaters eh?
> 
> color blind is definitely not cheating. That's the silliest thing iv'e ever heard. a HUGE % of the worlds male population are colorblind to some extent. The most common being red/green I believe. Most men are colorblind to some extent & don't even know it.
> Sounds like you may need to return to console gaming with these opinions. None of these things are cheating, or playing unfairly. By your measure multi-monitor & hard core high end computers are also cheating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's programmed into the game/engine options, it's not cheating. I can see around corners w/ my triple wide setup, I must be a cheater.


Where did I mention colorblind?
Slight hint that youre lacking reading comprehension?

Raising gamma to see other players in the dark IS cheating.

Eyefinity/Surround != cheating. Doesnt give much of an advantage, heck with the increased V-FOV in this game, ADS is a pain in the pants.




If only it was like bf3
http://imgur.com/a/eIXK3


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Where did I mention colorblind?
> Slight hint that youre lacking reading comprehension?
> 
> Raising gamma to see other players in the dark IS cheating.
> 
> Eyefinity/Surround != cheating. Doesnt give much of an advantage, heck with the increased V-FOV in this game, ADS is a pain in the pants.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I think your definition of cheating points to a lack of reading comprehension. If adjusting gamma was cheating, it would be locked in the game. Same for multi-monitor. If it was cheating the games wouldn't explicitly post they support it. This is computer gaming. One of the many reasons people switch from console is to pimp out their rigs & have the ability to tweak settings. Your definition of cheating is broken, hate to tell ya! Also, FOV slider has little to do with multi-monitor.

It's not our fault you refuse to do these things to improve your game.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I think your definition of cheating points to a lack of reading comprehension. If adjusting gamma was cheating, it would be locked in the game. Same for multi-monitor. If it was cheating the games wouldn't explicitly post they support it. This is computer gaming. One of the many reasons people switch from console is to pimp out their rigs & have the ability to tweak settings. Your definition of cheating is broken, hate to tell ya! Also, FOV slider has little to do with multi-monitor.
> 
> It's not our fault you refuse to do these things to improve your game.


There is no gamma slider in the game, there is a brightness slider, which doesnt help much at all.
Lightboost/Black Equalizer rids the blacks by reducing gamma. You dont seem to understand that.

You do realise your fov changes with multimonitor..unless you wanna have tunnelvision on your mainmonitor.


----------



## skupples

I don't happen to have lightboost monitors, so i'm ignorant to it's true functionality. Yes, I understand how multi-monitor & FOV work. BF4's engine is pretty damned good @ supporting multi-monitor compared to previous iterations of the game. FOV required zero adjustment in the beta(for me), though iv'e been on multi-monitor for a few years now so I don't really see the tunnel vision.

The difference between BF3's multi-monitor support & BF4's multi-monitor support is night & day.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I don't happen to have lightboost monitors, so i'm ignorant to it's true functionality. Yes, I understand how multi-monitor & FOV work. BF4's engine is pretty damned good @ supporting multi-monitor compared to previous iterations of the game. FOV required zero adjustment in the beta(for me), though iv'e been on multi-monitor for a few years now so I don't really see the tunnel vision.
> 
> The difference between BF3's multi-monitor support & BF4's multi-monitor support is night & day.


BF3 used Horizontal FOV.
BF4 uses Vertical. Leading to fisheye and poor ADS.
BF4 uses what, 60fov standard? (Horizontal) Meaning if oyu didnt change fov, then you have the Tunnelvision effect on the main monitor.

And why are you even arguing about random stuff when you dont even know what lightboost/black equalizer is?
Why did you mention colorblind? It does nothing for us with normal eyesight.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> BF3 used Horizontal FOV.
> BF4 uses Vertical. Leading to fisheye and poor ADS.
> BF4 uses what, 60fov standard? (Horizontal) Meaning if oyu didnt change fov, then you have the Tunnelvision effect on the main monitor.
> 
> And why are you even arguing about random stuff when you dont even know what lightboost/black equalizer is?
> Why did you mention colorblind? It does nothing for us with normal eyesight.


colorblind was mentioned, due to some one else mentioning it. & I was never commenting on lightboost, just adjusting gamma. Which I was not aware was NOT built into the game. Though, it's still not cheating. Being some one who get's vote kicked out of 9/10 matches in crysis 3 i'm extremely hyper sensitive to blind accusations of cheating.

It's a terrible trend in crysis, anyone in the top rank of either team get's spammed vote kicks.


----------



## ipv89

Dam it I just re installed windows, backed up origin games moved the file back clicked download and its re downloading the whole thing







looks like ill be having a 35 hour break


----------



## pc-illiterate

begin download. stop download. move files to the folder. restart download. works for me.


----------



## ipv89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> begin download. stop download. move files to the folder. restart download. works for me.


I moved before starting download my fault


----------



## IAmDay

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/404408492600516864/354879096/

Winning!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> It's not placebo, for sure. If anything, the only placebo effect I can see is the "smoothness" I can't really tell the difference as far as smoothness goes. But visually it looks a lot better, a whole lot better, as stated in my previous post. I'm not sure if creating a custom resolution in nVidia Control Panel had anything to do with the nicer colors but it's definitely not placebo. As I said, as soon as the resolution changed from the desktop it looked clearly different.
> 
> Anyway, any information on the dangers of the overclocking monitors? What's the worse that can happen and likelihood of it happening for instance. Like say I tried to push it to 70Hz what risks are involved?


I went from 60hz to 74hz, then capped FPS to 73 frames back in BF3, the smoothness is unmatched, 74hz is a massive leap in smoothness over 60, it is far from placebo.


----------



## Angrychair

this game plays extremely well performance wise on my main rig,

but it plays terribly on my backup rig, which can play BF3 on ultra all day. I am going to contribute it to windows 7, or cpu bottleneck, or both. I get 25-70 fps on low. Lots of fps dps when moving. CPU usage is 90%-100%, gpu usage is ~70-80% and @ less than 1GB vram and system RAM is not maxing out either. and I'm only playing at 1680x1050.

1680x1050 monitor

EVGA 780i SLI
intel Q9550 @ 2.83Ghz (motherboard doesn't like to OC anymore)
EVGA GTX 580 Classified 3GB
4GB DDR2 Corsair Dominator

Anyone else playing on an older Core 2 Quad rig??? This is luckily just my backup PC i have at my girlfriends house but it woule be nice to be able to play


----------



## IAmDay

It plays well because of your res lerl. Upgrade monitor now.


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> this game plays extremely well performance wise on my main rig,
> 
> but it plays terribly on my backup rig, which can play BF3 on ultra all day. I am going to contribute it to windows 7, or cpu bottleneck, or both. I get 25-70 fps on low. Lots of fps dps when moving. CPU usage is 90%-100%, gpu usage is ~70-80% and @ less than 1GB vram and system RAM is not maxing out either. and I'm only playing at 1680x1050.
> 
> 1680x1050 monitor
> 
> EVGA 780i SLI
> intel Q9550 @ 2.83Ghz (motherboard doesn't like to OC anymore)
> EVGA GTX 580 Classified 3GB
> 4GB DDR2 Corsair Dominator
> 
> Anyone else playing on an older Core 2 Quad rig??? This is luckily just my backup PC i have at my girlfriends house but it woule be nice to be able to play


I rekon if you play with a lower settings it should be ok, might have some issues with the cpu in larger populated servers, but still 'should' be playable.


----------



## Sysop82

Is this game crashing constant for anyone else? About 3 out of 5 games crash within 20 minutes. At first thought it was one of the overclocks but not the case. And no other game having trouble. Latest nvidia drivers.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> colorblind was mentioned, due to some one else mentioning it. & I was never commenting on lightboost, just adjusting gamma. Which I was not aware was NOT built into the game. Though, it's still not cheating. Being some one who get's vote kicked out of 9/10 matches in crysis 3 i'm extremely hyper sensitive to blind accusations of cheating.
> 
> It's a terrible trend in crysis, anyone in the top rank of either team get's spammed vote kicks.


So... if you can see a guy in the dark, because of raised gamma, and he cant see you, its fair and square? Stop being such a hypocrite, it isnt.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So... if you can see a guy in the dark, because of raised gamma, and he cant see you, its fair and square? Stop being such a hypocrite, it isnt.


It's not our fault if this other guy hasn't turned up his gamma. It's not hypocritical, it's competitive edge. Don't get that twisted with competition, where they probably have a strict rule for every setting.


----------



## Stay Puft

Guys who would be the best server company to go with for hosting?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's not our fault if this other guy hasn't turned up his gamma. It's not hypocritical, it's competitive edge. Don't get that twisted with competition, where they probably have a strict rule for every setting.


Competitive edge? What are you talking about?
Its cheating. If it wasnt it would be allowed to do such in MLG, ESL etc.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's not our fault if this other guy hasn't turned up his gamma. It's not hypocritical, it's competitive edge. Don't get that twisted with competition, where they probably have a strict rule for every setting.


are you guys old enough to remember what people used to with quake1-3 graphics for competitive edge? this stuff is not cheating, people have been doing crap like this in every online game since forever. If there can be an advantage by adjusting something, people will do it, other people just want the game to look beautiful.

feast your eyes!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> are you guys old enough to remember what people used to with quake1-3 graphics for competitive edge? this stuff is not cheating, people have been doing crap like this in every online game since forever. If there can be an advantage by adjusting something, people will do it, other people just want the game to look beautiful.
> 
> feast your eyes!


<3 square screenshot! 4:3? But no max FOV?!

This was the point i'm trying to make. Some people are just sore losers. They find any reason to blame their death on something other then them selves being bad. "OH HE MUST BE ON LOW FX SETTING" OH HE MUST BE GAMMA CHEATING!"

Most people who favor them selves competitive play on the lowest possible settings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Competitive edge? What are you talking about?
> Its cheating. If it wasnt it would be allowed to do such in MLG, ESL etc.


lol, this isn't MLG, or ESL... Please show me in the rules of BF4 online where it states tweaking gamma is cheating. Your own personal opinions on how other people should play(@home) =/= cheating. I already stated that what we do @ home isn't permissible in competition play. Good thing this isn't competition play! Feel free to file an injunction with EA & let us know how it works out.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> are you guys old enough to remember what people used to with quake1-3 graphics for competitive edge? this stuff is not cheating, people have been doing crap like this in every online game since forever. If there can be an advantage by adjusting something, people will do it, other people just want the game to look beautiful.
> 
> feast your eyes!


You realise thats what EVERYONE did in Quake, UT99 etc back then?
And still do today in Quake Live.
Its basicly Mandatory, Quake Live even has a setting that instantly removes textures and makes everything basic and super ugly.

But you guys are saying you want your games looking really ugly, and be competitive in a game such as Battlefield 4, a game which has broken netcode (dices own words kind of) and extremely inconsistent damage model? Wow, just wow! Heck killing doesnt even grant you as many points as a cap assist, so whats the point?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> lol, this isn't MLG, or ESL... Please show me in the rules of BF4 online where it states tweaking gamma is cheating. Your own personal opinions on how other people should play(@home) =/= cheating. I already stated that what we do @ home isn't permissible in competition play. Good thing this isn't competition play! Feel free to file an injunction with EA & let us know how it works out.


If it isnt competitive play, why do it? Link me your battlelog and show me how much it helps you.
(Or perhaps youre terrible at the game and thats why you need to raise gamma to rid all forms of shadows)


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> You realise thats what EVERYONE did in Quake, UT99 etc back then?
> And still do today in Quake Live.
> Its basicly Mandatory, Quake Live even has a setting that instantly removes textures and makes everything basic and super ugly.
> 
> But you guys are saying you want your games looking really ugly, and be competitive in a game such as Battlefield 4, a game which has broken netcode (dices own words kind of) and extremely inconsistent damage model? Wow, just wow! Heck killing doesnt even grant you as many points as a cap assist, so whats the point?
> If it isnt competitive play, why do it? Link me your battlelog and show me how much it helps you.
> (Or perhaps youre terrible at the game and thats why you need to raise gamma to rid all forms of shadows)


I posted that to say this is what people did with quake,and adjusting settings for a advantage is no different.
I could care less how good you are in a game. I am mediocre and I play with everything on ultra. I kill more people than kill me and I have fun and enjoy the eye candy. Some people have fun by being the best, more power to them, and if they want to use gamma correction I honestly dont care.

To be honest my self esteem does not need a boost by fancying myself good at a game. It's entertainment for me just like a movie, I don't run around bragging how good I am at attending movies either. I also don't really feel the need to walk out of a theater, and tell people the movie they are seeing isn't really a comedy, because it's not the movie I am watching. If I did that, I imagine people would find me strange.

On a side note is voip working for anyone else? it was working earlier today, and isn't now, wondering if its on my end or DICE.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> You realise thats what EVERYONE did in Quake, UT99 etc back then?
> And still do today in Quake Live.
> Its basicly Mandatory, Quake Live even has a setting that instantly removes textures and makes everything basic and super ugly.
> 
> But you guys are saying you want your games looking really ugly, and be competitive in a game such as Battlefield 4, a game which has broken netcode (dices own words kind of) and extremely inconsistent damage model? Wow, just wow! Heck killing doesnt even grant you as many points as a cap assist, so whats the point?
> If it isnt competitive play, why do it? Link me your battlelog and show me how much it helps you.
> (Or perhaps youre terrible at the game and thats why you need to raise gamma to rid all forms of shadows)












I have yet to purchase the game. Waiting for a few things to change, this is why iv'e been in this thread since creation. Charting the progress. My guess @ this point is that Mantle will sweep in & magically save the day for allot of the crashing issues.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> this game plays extremely well performance wise on my main rig,
> 
> but it plays terribly on my backup rig, which can play BF3 on ultra all day. I am going to contribute it to windows 7, or cpu bottleneck, or both. I get 25-70 fps on low. Lots of fps dps when moving. CPU usage is 90%-100%, gpu usage is ~70-80% and @ less than 1GB vram and system RAM is not maxing out either. and I'm only playing at 1680x1050.
> 
> 
> 1680x1050 monitor
> 
> EVGA 780i SLI
> intel Q9550 @ 2.83Ghz (motherboard doesn't like to OC anymore)
> EVGA GTX 580 Classified 3GB
> 4GB DDR2 Corsair Dominator
> 
> Anyone else playing on an older Core 2 Quad rig??? This is luckily just my backup PC i have at my girlfriends house but it woule be nice to be able to play


wait i'm confused... You have 2 780 Ti so the 580 is for physx then? The cpu is by far your biggest limiting factor, after that would be the 4gb sys ram, after that would be win 7.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> There is no gamma slider in the game, there is a brightness slider, which doesnt help much at all.
> Lightboost/Black Equalizer rids the blacks by reducing gamma. You dont seem to understand that.
> 
> You do realise your fov changes with multimonitor..unless you wanna have tunnelvision on your mainmonitor.


I will weigh in as far to say the Black Equalizer feels very cheap....I wouldn't call it cheating persay but an unfair advantage sure...like Skup said though PC is rife with that.
In regard to FOV well any game viewed in the first person should have the option to adjust FOV. There is a distinct tradeoff....you see more and it is smaller or you leave it lower and what you see appears larger.


----------



## ipv89

I didn't see the setting for gamma? adjusting settings is not cheating at all plain and simple


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> wait i'm confused... You have 2 780 Ti so the 580 is for physx then? The cpu is by far your biggest limiting factor, after that would be the 4gb sys ram, after that would be win 7.


no he has an evga 780i sli motherboard.


----------



## Blackops_2

Aggressive recon...aka the new spec ops


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I will weigh in as far to say the Black Equalizer feels very cheap....I wouldn't call it cheating persay but an unfair advantage sure...like Skup said though PC is rife with that.
> In regard to FOV well any game viewed in the first person should have the option to adjust FOV. There is a distinct tradeoff....you see more and it is smaller or you leave it lower and what you see appears larger.


It is what it is... Just another way for some one over competitive in what's being described as a "non competitive" fps due to "net code, one shot head shot bug" and what not (last time I played an FPS one shot to the dome was supposed to be a head shot...







Haven't been in cry3 in quite a few months now due to getting constantly kicked from servers. I could probably go back @ this point, & be fine, bad & dandy.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> I didn't see the setting for gamma? adjusting settings is not cheating at all plain and simple


You would adjust it on your monitor, or in your video card control panel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> no he has an evga 780i sli motherboard.


Please excuse my ignorance.


----------



## james8

thanks for bringing up Black eQualizer guys. I've heard of it but have thought it was just marketing. Now that I know it works, BenQ 144Hz monitor will be my next upgrade when I get $300


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> thanks for bringing up Black eQualizer guys. I've heard of it but have thought it was just marketing. Now that I know it works, BenQ 144Hz monitor will be my next upgrade when I get $300


Sigh, I want to upgrade my monitors. I just can't bring my self to spend 1,000$ on three new panels when g-sync is right around the corner (year out) I can't go back to a single screen until 4K is showing up in QUALITY Ultra wide gaming panels. The ASUS monitor is failing pretty hard in many key categories important to me, and many other people. Mainly motion blur.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> thanks for bringing up Black eQualizer guys. I've heard of it but have thought it was just marketing. Now that I know it works, BenQ 144Hz monitor will be my next upgrade when I get $300


It certainly does. I have one monitor profile with it set to 0 and one set to around 10 out of I believe a max of 20. This way if I play a stealth game or something I can still get some really dark blacks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Sigh, I want to upgrade my monitors. I just can't bring my self to spend 1,000$ on three new panels when g-sync is right around the corner (year out) I can't go back to a single screen until 4K is showing up in QUALITY Ultra wide gaming panels. The ASUS monitor is failing pretty hard in many key categories important to me, and many other people. Mainly motion blur.


I am pretty sure that BenQ will support G Sync modules but I literally haven't seen a tear in anything yet on this display anyways.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> It certainly does. I have one monitor profile with it set to 0 and one set to around 10 out of I believe a max of 20. This way if I play a stealth game or something I can still get some really dark blacks.
> I am pretty sure that BenQ will support G Sync modules but I literally haven't seen a tear in anything yet on this display anyways.


I'm still bent between 1440P & 120hz+. Sucks that the technology is such that quality high hz 1440P/1600P panels basically don't exist. Id also want non LightBoost strobe, so I can circumvent the brokenness of 2d lightboost.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Aggressive recon...aka the new spec ops


In that case I'm the timid support with M249, camping spots with mortar.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> It certainly does. I have one monitor profile with it set to 0 and one set to around 10 out of I believe a max of 20. This way if I play a stealth game or something I can still get some really dark blacks.
> I am pretty sure that BenQ will support G Sync modules but I literally haven't seen a tear in anything yet on this display anyways.


Kind of a nonstarter for alot of people if they cant do G-sync on a IPS/PLS monitor. Having G-Sync on a TN panel is like a 2am booty call, sure it can be nice, but you wouldn't want to be seen in public with it. Than again IPS/PLS at 120Hz is like dating a hot chick with a limp, she looks awesome until she moves.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Kind of a nonstarter for alot of people if they cant do G-sync on a IPS/PLS monitor. Having G-Sync on a TN panel is like a 2am booty call, sure it can be nice, but you wouldn't want to be seen in public with it. Than again IPS/PLS at 120Hz is like dating a hot chick with a limp, she looks awesome until she moves.


wuhh? From what I understand G-sync will be coming in all shapes, sizes & types. The first monitor is the Asus TN panel. The rest of them will be coming out @ the end of next year. Their's an official list some where. Can link it tomorrow if people actually care.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

This got way off topic lol.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> wuhh? From what I understand G-sync will be coming in all shapes, sizes & types. The first monitor is the Asus TN panel. The rest of them will be coming out @ the end of next year. Their's an official list some where. Can link it tomorrow if people actually care.


I am almost 100% positive it will work with TN panels only , sorry. If you could show me something that says otherwise, ill believe ya.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I am almost 100% positive it will work with TN panels only , sorry. If you could show me something that says otherwise, ill believe ya.


Seems blurbusters are saying it's theoretically possible, but is only coming to market in TN for the time being. They seem to think it will be showing up in IPS/OLED @ some point. That's probably where I got it from. It's 5 AM brain is 3/4 off.


----------



## hotwheels1997

*My latest video ,where i put my attention to the most underrated class - the Recon*



Watch in OriginalHD!!!

.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> *My latest video ,where i put my attention to the most underrated class - the Recon*
> 
> 
> 
> Watch in OriginalHD!!!
> 
> .


Nice video, but between recon and support they are the two most popular classes, I wouldn't consider them underrated, maybe despised would be a better word.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Competitive edge? What are you talking about?
> Its cheating. If it wasnt it would be allowed to do such in MLG, ESL etc.


I'm not trying to get into this argument, but I'd just like to point out that gaming leagues such as MLG also tend to ban specific weapons that may be considered overpowered/unbalanced. Going by your logic, using those weapons outside of those leagues would be considered cheating as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Aggressive recon...aka the new spec ops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *pic snipped*


I have a lot of fun with Spec Ops. I just wish the pokeball was just a bit more effective. I try to do a nice mixture of flanking armor and reconnaissance. I'm really loving the flexibility of classes in BF4.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Nice video, but between recon and support they are the two most popular classes, I wouldn't consider them underrated, maybe despised would be a better word.


Honestly, I don't see that much support. I see tons of assault and engineers and a few recons here and there but not all that many people playing support. I think recon players stick out the most because you can easily tell which ones they are since they'll be the ones sitting quite a distance from the action.


----------



## djgrimey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Guys who would be the best server company to go with for hosting?


I find iWeb to be a excellent hosting company. Been using them for about a 2 years now and can't complain.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Nice video, but between recon and support they are the two most popular classes, I wouldn't consider them underrated, maybe despised would be a better word.


Or the most useless, on all maps.

I guess mayube TDM they're kinda useful. In HC mode they're completely useless.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Or the most useless, on all maps.
> 
> I guess mayube TDM they're kinda useful. In HC mode they're completely useless.


Are you talking about recon? I think people need to get it in their head that recon =/= sniper. xD


----------



## CptDanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Are you talking about recon? I think people need to get it in their head that recon =/= sniper. xD


Not true. Recon can use carbines and therefor specops like in BF2.

Any class can use DMRs which are basically semi auto sniper rifles. And which need to nerfed btw. they need more recoil, too many n00bs just spamming DMRs


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Are you talking about recon? I think people need to get it in their head that recon =/= sniper. xD


Yet the majority of the time, they are. Of course well played, and the dynamic recon player will still be good with whatever weapon. However b/c HC mode things work differently, recon class are just useless.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> Not true. Recon can use carbines and therefor specops like in BF2.
> 
> Any class can use DMRs which are basically semi auto sniper rifles. And which need to nerfed btw. they need more recoil, too many n00bs just spamming DMRs


You misread what I said..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Yet the majority of the time, they are. Of course well played, and the dynamic recon player will still be good with whatever weapon. However b/c HC mode things work differently, recon class are just useless.


Well I don't play HC so could you explain how they're useless? Do the T-UGS and motion sensor no longer highlight enemies on the minimap? Does it make C4 less effective? Does the radio beacon no longer allow you to spawn in on them? Are you no longer able to designate targets with the PLD or SOFLAM?


----------



## moocowman

Oops. Quoted myself instead of editing my post. xD


----------



## Amhro

There was something about audio ... why war tapes arent good?
In BC2 war tapes were amazing, and I automatically picked it in BF4.
Which do you recommend/prefer? Playing with 5.1 headset.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> There was something about audio ... why war tapes arent good?
> In BC2 war tapes were amazing, and I automatically picked it in BF4.
> Which do you recommend/prefer? Playing with 5.1 headset.


Try Hi Fi to start.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> There was something about audio ... why war tapes arent good?
> In BC2 war tapes were amazing, and I automatically picked it in BF4.
> Which do you recommend/prefer? Playing with 5.1 headset.


From my (admittedly limited) testing, nothing compared with war tapes for hearing enemies/footsteps. It also seems to be the most "immersive" for people who care about that. Either way, I would recommend trying them for yourself, as it might be different depending on your audio hardware.


----------



## connectwise

Btw, to limit the amount of sound bugging out, use "headphone", and play boarderless windowed instead of hifi and full screen. Also change your default audio output bit rate to 16 bit 48k hz dvd. Doesn't stop it from bugging out totally, but helps a lot.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> You misread what I said..
> Well I don't play HC so could you explain how they're useless? Do the T-UGS and motion sensor no longer highlight enemies on the minimap? Does it make C4 less effective? Does the radio beacon no longer allow you to spawn in on them? Are you no longer able to designate targets with the PLD or SOFLAM?


There is no minimap in HC mode. So none of those things are useful compared to other classes, except for radio spawn, that's easily camped. Other classes can carry c4, and actually use them, recon don't. You don't get red targets or indication for spotting. You can only spawn on leader, so a camping or rushing non leader recon can't be used for positional advantage. Other classes can do what recons do, and do it better. Unless your game is to stay in few camp spots and shoot people in a straight line (never rushing, capping or even designating objectives for more points). Even if a recon does those things, other classes can do it better with more group "buffs" and advantages.

The spawns in this game is so broken.


----------



## NFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Once you have it set how you want it and click "save" on your profile it should show up.


It keeps wanting to use the flag as my weapon emblem even though I have another emblem created and saved


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> I moved before starting download my fault


Hey I just moved my folder.
Copied it to my new location then uninstalled it.
I ended up starting the download and immediately canceling then making sure the file path in origin pointed to where I moved all the bf4 files.

Installed in a couple minutes









I was all worried I'd had to redownload
Too.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Btw, to limit the amount of sound bugging out, use "headphone", and play boarderless windowed instead of hifi and full screen. Also change your default audio output bit rate to 16 bit 48k hz dvd. Doesn't stop it from bugging out totally, but helps a lot.
> There is no minimap in HC mode. So none of those things are useful compared to other classes, except for radio spawn, that's easily camped. Other classes can carry c4, and actually use them, recon don't. You don't get red targets or indication for spotting. You can only spawn on leader, so a camping or rushing non leader recon can't be used for positional advantage. Other classes can do what recons do, and do it better. Unless your game is to stay in few camp spots and shoot people in a straight line (never rushing, capping or even designating objectives for more points). Even if a recon does those things, other classes can do it better with more group "buffs" and advantages.
> 
> The spawns in this game is so broken.


Well, like I said. I don't play HC. I also use my C4, I place beacons properly (where they're not going to be camped), I toss my pokeballs, I designate targets and I sure as heck don't camp. When used properly, Recon is actually useful. Maybe not in HC, but I don't enjoy it so I don't play it. I honestly feel teamwork is better in non-HC. Even when I am sniping, I'm counter sniping, moving around and marking enemy armor so my teammates aren't blindly running into their deaths.


----------



## ssgwright

i agree wartapes sounds amazing! whenever I switch it to hifi or headphones everything sounds so far away and muffled...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> There is no minimap in HC mode. So none of those things are useful compared to other classes, except for radio spawn, that's easily camped.


The motion sensors don't need a minimap but they are more useful with it. The sound changes if enemies are near by so on hardcore you are restricted to keeping it close and listening carefully.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> The motion sensors don't need a minimap but they are more useful with it. The sound changes if enemies are near by so on hardcore you are restricted to keeping it close and listening carefully.


Huh. I didn't know that. Thanks for that little bit of info, I'm going to start keeping my ear out. Although it's not always easy to go by ear in BF4 due to how many things are going boom and pew pew at once.









*edit* Question for any high ranks. Is there a point where you get gold Battlepacks every two levels or does it remain at silver with a gold battlepack every 10 levels?


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> The motion sensors don't need a minimap but they are more useful with it. The sound changes if enemies are near by so on hardcore you are restricted to keeping it close and listening carefully.


Doesn't mean it's any useful, esp on huge maps, esp when the recons are camping. When recon's rushing or holding caps it's even less useful for their teammates.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Well, like I said. I don't play HC. I also use my C4, I place beacons properly (where they're not going to be camped), I toss my pokeballs, I designate targets and I sure as heck don't camp. When used properly, Recon is actually useful. Maybe not in HC, but I don't enjoy it so I don't play it. I honestly feel teamwork is better in non-HC. Even when I am sniping, I'm counter sniping, moving around and marking enemy armor so my teammates aren't blindly running into their deaths.


Well I was talking about HC, and I tried to answer your questions. So now you know a bit of the problem.


----------



## BulletSponge

If I had a dollar for every time I play obliteration and the bomb carrier just keeps running after being escorted to the objective........................
Had to start playing hardcore obliteration so I can TK the idiots who won't plant the bomb and do it myself.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Huh. I didn't know that. Thanks for that little bit of info, I'm going to start keeping my ear out. Although it's not always easy to go by ear in BF4 due to how many things are going boom and pew pew at once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit* Question for any high ranks. Is there a point where you get gold Battlepacks every two levels or does it remain at silver with a gold battlepack every 10 levels?


From 40 you get gold battlepacks every 2 leves


----------



## Aparition

Recon should be way more useful when they fix the headshot bug. Assuming they fix it.

Suppressed bolt action is amazing when assaulting if used well.
You can destroy a heavily defended objective by being able to remove baddies out of heavy cover, or force them down to allow movement up.

Unlike an AR you can take a group by surprise and frag everyone before they realize they are taking huge losses.

An AR can do the same thing but it's way more easily noticed and generally starts a firefight.

Get 2 reckons 1 engy and 2 assaulters and you can really destroy an enemy flank.

Most of the tools in HC are useless.
It's more about efficiency to frag.


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> If I had a dollar for every time I play obliteration and the bomb carrier just keeps running after being escorted to the objective........................
> Had to start playing hardcore obliteration so I can TK the idiots who won't plant the bomb and do it myself.


Yeah, the playerbase in this game is horrible. Most don't care about teamplay. They play every game mode like it's deathmatch, completely ignoring objectives. If I didn't have friends who play BF4 I could not take it anymore. Incredibly frustrating sometimes.


----------



## bluedevil

Is it me or battlescreen is not available for all versions of android?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Yeah, the playerbase in this game is horrible. Most don't care about teamplay. They play every game mode like it's deathmatch, completely ignoring objectives. If I didn't have friends who play BF4 I could not take it anymore. Incredibly frustrating sometimes.


I played one match as commander.
I was giving objective markers out like a madman.
It took a little bit but eventually most of the squads started following orders. Probably when they saw how much xp they were getting.

Some days are good some bad I guess.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Yeah, the playerbase in this game is horrible.


The player base in most online games are horrid.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I will weigh in as far to say the Black Equalizer feels very cheap....I wouldn't call it cheating persay but an unfair advantage sure...like Skup said though PC is rife with that.
> In regard to FOV well any game viewed in the first person should have the option to adjust FOV. There is a distinct tradeoff....you see more and it is smaller or you leave it lower and what you see appears larger.


That isnt how it worked in BF3.
In BF3 when you ADS (Aim Down Sight) you have the same FOV regardless of your setting.

In BF4 you have fisheye and when you ADS everything appears to be 100m away when infact its ~8 meters away.

Theres a massive thread regarding it here
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955064766645593353/1/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Not sure if this was already posted:
> source.


That's good that they are realising what a poor releaseit was. Good they are also doing at least something about it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Just decided to play around with my monitors refresh rate.
> 
> Got it up to 65.
> Monitor has not yet exploded.
> Bf4 feels good I guess. .. installed the new drivers. Performance is good.
> Not really a big change in fps but image quality seems improved.


I didn't notice a difference between 60 and 70, but knowing I'm helping my pc in some form, makes me happy


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Btw, to limit the amount of sound bugging out, use "headphone", and play boarderless windowed instead of hifi and full screen. Also change your default audio output bit rate to 16 bit 48k hz dvd.


Borderless=Crossfire doesn't work.


----------



## sgtjeep

Here is some info for you guys still crashing soon after entering a BF4 game..this worked for me, go into the folder where your BF4 game is installed, find file PBSetup.exe or PBsvc.exe and run it, select update files and let the program finish. Ya I know, you didn't come up with a PB error initially, neither did I, but before I did a complete game re-install like some guys did it was an option. There you have it. Good luck..and take it a lil easy on ole jeep will you, jeez I've slowed down some.


----------



## grunion

Does gunner prox scan not work?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Does gunner prox scan not work?


I was wondering the same thing, doesn't seem to ID enemies like it did in BF3.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Does gunner prox scan not work?


Dunno but I just unlocked active radar on mobile AA. SO much fun!


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Yes lets use cheats i.e. gamma boosts to win in dark situations -.-


It's technically not a cheat!


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Dunno but I just unlocked active radar on mobile AA. SO much fun!


And so gamebreaking.
You get no warning at all, boom dead.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Does gunner prox scan not work?


It's now the gunner prox scan, so it aint gonna work unless you have a gunner. the only one that works the old way is the AA prox scan.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> It's now the gunner prox scan, so it aint gonna work unless you have a gunner. the only one that works the old way is the AA prox scan.


I've had a gunner, and I've been a gunner (in case it only works if I'm the gunner), and it still didn't seem to work for me. Or does it only work for gunners that ride with me, so that I'll never see it?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I've had a gunner, and I've been a gunner (in case it only works if I'm the gunner), and it still didn't seem to work for me. Or does it only work for gunners that ride with me, so that I'll never see it?


When my daughter is the gunner, I see it working.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> When my daughter is the gunner, I see it working.


So you as the driver also see the nearby enemies? Maybe I'm just not noticing it.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> So you as the driver also see the nearby enemies? Maybe I'm just not noticing it.


it seems that way to me, but maybe I am just seeing other spots or a uav?
Overall I am really dissapointed in the toned down canister shell, it is useless in BF4 and was a monster even after the nerf in BF3.

IN BF3 if you had prx scan and the canister shell you were a unstoppable infantry killer. before the nerf it was super ridiculous because you could kill people from half way across the map, and the main shell was on a seperate time. after the nerf they shared a reload timer, and they reduced the distance, but it was still beast. Now it's like shooting confetti. they really need to fix it.

I am too lazy to edit this post for punctuation, but holy crap sooo many periods it reads liek a morse code message.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> It's now the gunner prox scan, so it aint gonna work unless you have a gunner. the only one that works the old way is the AA prox scan.


If I'm the gunner in any armor that I've equipped it does not work, me as gunner or driver.

Should it be the same, pulse waves going out?


----------



## Forceman

Bummer. I was looking forward to unlocking canister.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Yeah, when I made the jump from 60 to 144 hz it improved my gameplay tremendously. Like you said, I am now able to take you guys before they kill me , and the gameplay is incredibly smooth. I went back and tried 60hz on the old monitor and it felt like slow motion.


My only issue is that the top 1/2 is much dimmer than the bottom 1/2. No big deal for gaming, but very annoying when browsing, watching movies/sitcoms. I hate to RMA cause it'll mean not playing BF4 until the replacement comes in. I have no desire to go back to 60hz IPS from 2006!!! In fact, I'm debating about just keeping it, lol!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konata Izumi*
> 
> Is anyone else getting low GPU useage in BF4? I'm getting wild fluctuations even on the same map, anywhere from 50% useage to 40%


I only get max usage if I'm on Ultra @ 1080P. Have you tried unparking cores? Windows 8?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> With the prices the way they are, it's really hard to justify the price to go from 60hz to 120/144hz. No doubt, I'd bet I would love it. Then my other problem would be a GPU that could push it that far.


$300 for a TN monitor really kinda blows. But the BenQ is the 1st fully non PWM 120/144hz panel. You would love it. I have had 2 sessions w/ it and am just so blown away by how much better my gaming experience is. AND, I'm not even using Lightboost yet.

I wouldn't worry about your GPU. I would personally rather play on low if it means pushing 120 minimums.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I'm glad you're having more fun with the game Jodiuh. Now if I could just get them to remove Flood Zone from the game....


You have no idea. I'm pissed that I'll have to RMA though. Being wo/ this monitor for 2 weeks is going to SUCK HARD. I'll probably keep it for 29 days, lol.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> the sound cut outs


That one drives me nuts. Mostly limited to the railroad, dam, and some other map.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgrimey*
> 
> Will Battlefield 4 run better on Windows 8.1 or Windows 7? Looking to upgrade to Windows 8.1 just wondering if it will help any of my gaming.


No reason not to try out W8. I fear 8.1 cause of the mouse issues. MS released a fix, but I'm waiting, haha! Also, classic shell is free and 90% of Start8.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Just decided to play around with my monitors refresh rate.
> 
> Got it up to 65.
> Monitor has not yet exploded.
> Bf4 feels good I guess. .. installed the new drivers. Performance is good.
> Not really a big change in fps but image quality seems improved.


You have 3 options:

My eyes don't fear PWM: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/917361-REG/asus_vg248qe_24_1ms_1080p_3d.html

My eyes fear PWM: http://www.amazon.com/BenQ-XL2420TE-Performance-24-Inch-Professional/dp/B00D7IG556/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1385323891&sr=8-1&keywords=benq+xl2420te

Money is no object: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824136126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *88hurst*
> 
> Just found a deal for premium... Purchased from gamefly with code GFDNOV20 for 20% off. Total came to 39.99


NICE!!!


----------



## ipv89

Does anyone know where I can get help with punkbuster after re installing the game I get kicked from every server with the message

WARNING: PB Kicks for Level 1 PB Restrictions on this Server


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sysop82*
> 
> Is this game crashing constant for anyone else? About 3 out of 5 games crash within 20 minutes. At first thought it was one of the overclocks but not the case. And no other game having trouble. Latest nvidia drivers.


I am crashing once every 4 hours @ the moment. Windows 8, latest NV drivers, decently stable overclocks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> My guess @ this point is that Mantle will sweep in & magically save the day for allot of the crashing issues.


ROFL!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> thanks for bringing up Black eQualizer guys. I've heard of it but have thought it was just marketing. Now that I know it works, BenQ 144Hz monitor will be my next upgrade when I get $300


It is just marketing. It does nothing. Thoth is wrong. Do not upgrade.

Unless you play on my squad.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Sigh, I want to upgrade my monitors. I just can't bring my self to spend 1,000$ on three new panels when g-sync is right around the corner (year out) I can't go back to a single screen until 4K is showing up in QUALITY Ultra wide gaming panels. The ASUS monitor is failing pretty hard in many key categories important to me, and many other people. Mainly motion blur.


I do miss the immersion of 3 Nvidia Surround...a lot. But I would take a single 144hz panel over it ANY day of the week. The BenQ is a tide-me-over til we get some quality IPS/VA Gsync panels in the next year. Tell ya what though. This TN is for the birds. Gaming is great, but EVERYTHING else sucks.


----------



## sgtjeep

IPV89,
See my post on the page before this one.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I am pretty sure that BenQ will support G Sync modules but I literally haven't seen a tear in anything yet on this display anyways.


You know what you're right! Tearing has never really seemed to bother me, but it is absolutely absent in BF4 multiplayer on this panel!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm still bent between 1440P & 120hz+. Sucks that the technology is such that quality high hz 1440P/1600P panels basically don't exist. Id also want non LightBoost strobe, so I can circumvent the brokenness of 2d lightboost.


I cannot BEGIN TO IMAGINE the pain of maintaining 120hz on Ultra @ 1400/1600. I barely hold 80 min @ 1080P Ultra on a 4.2Ghz 4670K/1228Mhz GTX 780! And you want THREE OF THEM?! See you in 2015.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> There was something about audio ... why war tapes arent good?
> In BC2 war tapes were amazing, and I automatically picked it in BF4.
> Which do you recommend/prefer? Playing with 5.1 headset.
> 
> 
> 
> Try Hi Fi to start.
Click to expand...

IIRC, Home Cinema has the biggest dynamic range. Not sure if there's any positional advantage w/ the other settings tho.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Competitive edge? What are you talking about?
> Its cheating. If it wasnt it would be allowed to do such in MLG, ESL etc.


Black Equalizer is allowed at MLG/ESL actually.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Black Equalizer is allowed at MLG/ESL actually.


Well I think the problem with these technologies is that there is no way to enforce their usage. Far too many grey areas. And of course when it comes to anything competitive, people being people, will beat the grey areas into the ground. People still think marcros are ok, and that's just absurd.


----------



## DizzlePro

gotta love that 46+ skill & that 28% accuracy


----------



## ipv89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtjeep*
> 
> IPV89,
> See my post on the page before this one.


I cant find it


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> You know what you're right! Tearing has never really seemed to bother me, but it is absolutely absent in BF4 multiplayer on this panel!
> I cannot BEGIN TO IMAGINE the pain of maintaining 120hz on Ultra @ 1400/1600. I barely hold 80 min @ 1080P Ultra on a 4.2Ghz 4670K/1228Mhz GTX 780! And you want THREE OF THEM?! See you in 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC, Home Cinema has the biggest dynamic range. Not sure if there's any positional advantage w/ the other settings tho.


That's what tri-titans @ 1300mhz 7ghz memory a 5.0 3930k, & 32gb of 2400mhz ram is for! I CAN DO IIIIT.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> You know what you're right! Tearing has never really seemed to bother me, but it is absolutely absent in BF4 multiplayer on this panel!
> I cannot BEGIN TO IMAGINE the pain of maintaining 120hz on Ultra @ 1400/1600. I barely hold 80 min @ 1080P Ultra on a 4.2Ghz 4670K/1228Mhz GTX 780! And you want THREE OF THEM?! See you in 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC, Home Cinema has the biggest dynamic range. Not sure if there's any positional advantage w/ the other settings tho.


Tearing drives me nuts and I suspect you won't see any tearing on that panel in any game whatsoever.


----------



## brazilianloser

Well since yesterday I can't seem to be able to play BF4 without the game crashing on my Asus 290. I can play ACIII, run stress tests (Heaven, Valley, 3Dmark), and regular use but If I play BF4 it crashes after a few minutes of gameplay. The game is fully updated and all drivers on the pc as well. Using the WHQL driver for the 290. Any ideas?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Well since yesterday I can't seem to be able to play BF4 without the game crashing on my Asus 290. I can play ACIII, run stress tests (Heaven, Valley, 3Dmark), and regular use but If I play BF4 it crashes after a few minutes of gameplay. The game is fully updated and all drivers on the pc as well. Using the WHQL driver for the 290. Any ideas?


It doesn't matter what OC is stable in anything else, find what BF likes. It's going to be lower.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sgtjeep*
> 
> IPV89,
> See my post on the page before this one.
> 
> 
> 
> I cant find it
Click to expand...

This post?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtjeep*
> 
> Here is some info for you guys still crashing soon after entering a BF4 game..this worked for me, go into the folder where your BF4 game is installed, find file PBSetup.exe or PBsvc.exe and run it, select update files and let the program finish. Ya I know, you didn't come up with a PB error initially, neither did I, but before I did a complete game re-install like some guys did it was an option. There you have it. Good luck..and take it a lil easy on ole jeep will you, jeez I've slowed down some.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> It doesn't matter what OC is stable in anything else, find what BF likes. It's going to be lower.


I guess I forgot to mention that even at stock everything the game still crashes... stock with higher voltage, stock with higher power target...


----------



## ihatelolcats

try the beta driver....idk dude. that sucks


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> I guess I forgot to mention that even at stock everything the game still crashes... stock with higher voltage, stock with higher power target...


if it is a black screen lock up, then try the beta driver. Personally I would just RMA it, and get another one, because most of the 290/290x's do not black screen and do not need the extra power the new driver is supplying, in order to not black screen. in the end it is up to you of course on whether you want a card that needs a driver to "fix" the hardware issue, or to just get another one that doesn't have the issue to begin with.,


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> did you check your monitor is actually displaying those 7 extra frames per second? https://github.com/shurcooL/RefreshRateMultitool


Hey man!
So I looked around - found a thread about it:
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1423433

And did the test.
From my pictures - can I safely say that I'm not dropping any frames?
My LG is OC'ed by 10hz from 60hz to 70hz:

And my god those flashing lights can give you epilepsy!

EDIT:
Ghost12 on OCN sent me this link:
http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates

Epic! Mine is 70hz valid!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Just decided to play around with my monitors refresh rate.
> 
> Got it up to 65.
> Monitor has not yet exploded.
> Bf4 feels good I guess. .. installed the new drivers. Performance is good.
> Not really a big change in fps but image quality seems improved.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> No problem have fun with the fine tuning


Thought it might interest you guys


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> if it is a black screen lock up, then try the beta driver. Personally I would just RMA it, and get another one, because most of the 290/290x's do not black screen and do not need the extra power the new driver is supplying, in order to not black screen. in the end it is up to you of course on whether you want a card that needs a driver to "fix" the hardware issue, or to just get another one that doesn't have the issue to begin with.,


Its not black screen lock up. Been through that with the first card this second I received only black screens if I try to oc the memory. Otherwise it powers through everything just fine. Its just a crash the game closes and there is a error message saying the card got hanged up on some process... which I had taken a screenshot. Guess will just wait for some more updates to the game or re install it (if maybe its a corrupted file).


----------



## IAmDay

So my friend just bought Windows 8. He wants to know to update to 8.1 or stay on 8. What would be the best? I think all he does is game.
I told him that BF4 runs fine on 7, 8 and 8.1


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> So my friend just bought Windows 8. He wants to know to update to 8.1 or stay on 8. What would be the best? I think all he does is game.
> I told him that BF4 runs fine on 7, 8 and 8.1


it runs fine on all of them.
I HIGHLY suggest win8.1 - not because it makes any sort of differnce in BF4, but because win8.1 is what win8 should have been + tell him to get startisback if he hates (like I do) metroUI


----------



## Jodiuh

What does 8.1 do that 8 doesn't? I'm hesitant because of all the "OMG! MOUSE LAG!" comments.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> What does 8.1 do that 8 doesn't? I'm hesitant because of all the "OMG! MOUSE LAG!" comments.


some personalisation and small changes that MS integrated (with the metro UI too) and searching wise - google the differences


----------



## Jodiuh

YOU google the differences!


----------



## james8

can anyone point me to any info on monitor overclocking for AMD graphics?


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> can anyone point me to any info on monitor overclocking for AMD graphics?


http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/31526-overclocking-your-monitor-refresh-rate-amd-gpus/


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hey man!
> So I looked around - found a thread about it:
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1423433
> 
> And did the test.
> From my pictures - can I safely say that I'm not dropping any frames?
> My LG is OC'ed by 10hz from 60hz to 70hz:
> 
> And my god those flashing lights can give you epilepsy!
> 
> EDIT:
> Ghost12 on OCN sent me this link:
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates
> 
> Epic! Mine is 70hz valid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought it might interest you guys


Cheers!
I ran some test I googled and it showed 65. Might try 70 too but don't want my monitor asploding just yet.


----------



## IAmDay

You guys and your overclocking. Next thing I know Ikea will sell overclocked desks.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> You guys and your overclocking. Next thing I know Ikea will sell overclocked desks.


they alrdy do. His monitor OC is nothing btw tons of us on here have qnix oc'ed from 60 to 96-120hz


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> You guys and your overclocking. Next thing I know Ikea will sell overclocked desks.


I have a Galant corner desk that has been overclocked on both sides. Very stable, no bluedesks.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> You guys and your overclocking. Next thing I know Ikea will sell overclocked desks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> they alrdy do. His monitor OC is nothing btw tons of us on here have qnix oc'ed from 60 to 96-120hz


yeah but most of you are also on "gaming" monitors which have TN displays


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> yeah but most of you are also on "gaming" monitors which have *TN displays*


Qnix is a Samsung 2560 x 1440 pls panel, but there is no reason to downplay your oc because some have more, every little counts. Ocn after all.

[email protected] Jodiuh, I have the same desk, I had to explain to the wife why it is so much bigger than the pictures I showed her when I clicked buy lol, hence the living room had to be re-arranged.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Qnix is a Samsung 2560 x 1440 pls panel, but there is no reason to downplay your oc because some have more, every little counts. Ocn after all.
> 
> [email protected] Jodiuh, I have the same desk, I had to explain to the wife why it is so much bigger than the pictures I showed her when I clicked buy lol, hence the living room had to be re-arranged.


oh yeah definitely.
I'm just saying that from what I have read online - most TN panels OC better than IPS ones









I never knew my monitor could actually OC - free performance gain - why not.
Not noticeable at all for me - but heck, for the principal


----------



## connectwise

Is it okay if your desktop refresh rate can only go up to 60, but in BF4 game it'll go up to 70 with the above tweak?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Is it okay if your desktop refresh rate can only go up to 60, but in BF4 game it'll go up to 70 with the above tweak?


How would you go around doing that or why would you set out to do that?
I suggest applying your desktop oc to your gaming one and having it the same


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> How would you go around doing that or why would you set out to do that?
> I suggest applying your desktop oc to your gaming one and having it the same


How, by using the above oc program to set a 70hz refresh rate. Why, b/c desktop won't support anything more than 60, but in game it's fine with 70 and 75.

I tried with a game at 120 FOV. CANNOT DO THIS... can't see anything.


----------



## james8

thanks guy. my monitor is now at 70 Hz. nothing is left unoverclocked in my PC. the pursuit of performance, maximized


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> thanks guy. my monitor is now at 70 Hz. nothing is left unoverclocked in my PC. the pursuit of performance, maximized


happy days
I'm OC'ing my GPU as we speak.


----------



## dmasteR

Overclocking your monitor can cause more motion blur fyi. Much better off just grabbing a 120hz TN panel if you play FPS games.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> And so gamebreaking.
> You get no warning at all, boom dead.


Seems you should just quit playing. Not sure how you can enjoy a game you have so many issues with.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> thanks guy. my monitor is now at 70 Hz. nothing is left unoverclocked in my PC. the pursuit of performance, maximized


How about your pci-e base clock? Or mouse & keyboard?


----------



## james8

but but I'm loving the deep colors and rich black levels of my LG IPS 

what motion blur?

addition: what good is it to OC the PCI-E







also what About my M&KB?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> but but I'm loving the deep colors and rich black levels of my LG IPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what motion blur?
> 
> addition: what good is it to OC the PCI-E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also what About my M&KB?


There's tons of motion blur even on 60hz.

http://www.blurbusters.com/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

There will always be motion blur, no matter what you do. The higher the refresh rate, in theory, the lower the motion blur.
So the higher refresh rate, from my understanding on how tv's work, the lower the motion blur.
Ie. 50/60hz tv vs 600hz


----------



## james8

^yea that's what I understand too but dmasteR was implying that by overclocking the refresh rate u get more blur


----------



## the9quad

TN panels with lightboost as I understand it = almost no motion blur, but than again you have a tn panel yech. IPS/PLS panels soo opretty but they do have motion blur at 60 pretty bad, but at 100-120hz its reduced by about half, which is better than a tn panel @ 60hz with no lightboost. So for me personally it's a no brainer to go IPS/PLS and OC them so you get a pretty display with acceptable motion blur.

http://www.blurbusters.com/faq/60vs120vslb/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Is there a 120hz ips available at all in the UK?


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> TN panels with lightboost as I understand it = almost no motion blur, but than again you have a tn panel yech. IPS/PLS panels soo opretty but they do have motion blur at 60 pretty bad, but at 100-120hz its reduced by about half, which is better than a tn panel @ 60hz with no lightboost. So for me personally it's a no brainer to go IPS/PLS and OC them so you get a pretty display with acceptable motion blur.
> 
> http://www.blurbusters.com/faq/60vs120vslb/


idk how you can have such high overclock on IPS but my IPS LED only oc 10 Hz


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> idk how you can have such high overclock on IPS but my IPS LED only oc 10 Hz


I dont know you'd have to look at those overclocking kits/monitors that are capable of doing it, to see what they contain. My guess is they have some components/beefier hardware that yours does not.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Is there a 120hz ips available at all in the UK?


there aren't technically any available anywhere, as far as i know. you pretty much have to get the ones you OC yourself. i.e qnix,catleap,overlord etc..


----------



## skywarp00

bf4 stop responding.

this is the error i get constantly. running latest drivers or beta drivers has same effect.

any ideas on fix?


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> thanks guy. my monitor is now at 70 Hz. nothing is left unoverclocked in my PC. the pursuit of performance, maximized


You've overclocked your mouse and keyboard, and headset too?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> there aren't technically any available anywhere, as far as i know. you pretty much have to get the ones you OC yourself. i.e qnix,catleap,overlord etc..


I thought so...hmm ok well thanks anyway!
I would buy an affordable (under £200 120hz ips)


----------



## james8

How and why would one over clock mouse keyboard, headset? Btw my mouse and keyboard are at 1ms so they're fast already









Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> There will always be motion blur, no matter what you do. The higher the refresh rate, in theory, the lower the motion blur.
> So the higher refresh rate, from my understanding on how tv's work, the lower the motion blur.
> Ie. 50/60hz tv vs 600hz


Higher the refresh rate, won't guarantee lower motion blur.

IPS panels are a perfect example of this, not to mention the input lag on IPS is still trash compared to TN panels. When overclocking those korean displays, they end up hitting around 90-100hz before the motion blur gets bad.

Overclocking your monitor may get you better hz, but may not be ideal for motion blur.

Response time is just as important.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> How and why would one over clock mouse keyboard, headset? Btw my mouse and keyboard are at 1ms so they're fast already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


There is no fast.

Only "faster"


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Ghost12 on OCN sent me this link:
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates
> 
> Epic! Mine is 70hz valid!
> 
> Thought it might interest you guys


This is a really cool site! I see my monitor's clock is valid. And there are some pretty interesting tests in there. I might see just how high I can go with the clock.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Seems you should just quit playing. Not sure how you can enjoy a game you have so many issues with.


Someone hasnt spent a single minute on the battlelog forums biggest threads...

You should stop saying stuff unless you have experience with the game, you seem to believe the game is in excellent condition, in fact, its the opposite..
Soundbugs, crashes, soundloopsleadingtobsods, hitreg issues, netcode issues (Dice themselves said so) damage issues where headshots randomly count as 100... unbalancing such as mobile AA with active radar missiles > every single thing in the sky. You cant use anything against them, flares? No....you dont even know when theyre coming at you, you die almost immediately once theyre fired, AND you can fire them like 2 times every 3 seconds or something. Jets and helis do in general zero damage to infantry, even on hardcore. An attack helicopter is more like a flying walrus that is useless against everything. A single stinger missile will cause the chopper to crash into something because you cant control it once hit. ANd flare has a suuuuuper long cooldown, so in 9/10 CQ games, and youre flying, you have to spend 25min of 30 behind tall buildings, if the map aint got any, youre screwed because engis can lock on to jets and helis with pretty much every single rocketlauncher in the game if a sniper designates it...

Oh and 50 cals destroy helicopters, you dont even need to fire a full magazine of 50cal and the chopper catches fire and loses control (assuming you hit atleast 3/4 of the shots)

And more... a basic SMG or Pistol can shoot down the gunner, heck, SMGs and pistols do about half the damage of a 50 cal to an ARMORED attack helicopter.... with BULLET PROOF glass.. what is up with that!?


----------



## kremtok

So Battlefield 4 is the first Battlefield game that I've ever played. Right now I've got it on Xbox One, and it's tolerable, but has a steep learning curve. After 36 hours with the game, I'm still not certain if I'll enjoy it, but I have learned that having a good team / squad is essential to success. There's no room for the 'free for all' mentality that most players have.

Anyway, I have a question for those of you with more experience than me. Should I get the Premium? It looks like a bunch of unlocks and a couple extra game modes, but is it worth $50?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Someone hasnt spent a single minute on the battlelog forums biggest threads...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You should stop saying stuff unless you have experience with the game, you seem to believe the game is in excellent condition, in fact, its the opposite..
> Soundbugs, crashes, soundloopsleadingtobsods, hitreg issues, netcode issues (Dice themselves said so) damage issues where headshots randomly count as 100... unbalancing such as mobile AA with active radar missiles > every single thing in the sky. You cant use anything against them, flares? No....you dont even know when theyre coming at you, you die almost immediately once theyre fired, AND you can fire them like 2 times every 3 seconds or something. Jets and helis do in general zero damage to infantry, even on hardcore. An attack helicopter is more like a flying walrus that is useless against everything. A single stinger missile will cause the chopper to crash into something because you cant control it once hit. ANd flare has a suuuuuper long cooldown, so in 9/10 CQ games, and youre flying, you have to spend 25min of 30 behind tall buildings, if the map aint got any, youre screwed because engis can lock on to jets and helis with pretty much every single rocketlauncher in the game if a sniper designates it...
> 
> Oh and 50 cals destroy helicopters, you dont even need to fire a full magazine of 50cal and the chopper catches fire and loses control (assuming you hit atleast 3/4 of the shots)
> 
> And more... a basic SMG or Pistol can shoot down the gunner, heck, SMGs and pistols do about half the damage of a 50 cal to an ARMORED attack helicopter.... with BULLET PROOF glass.. what is up with that!?


If I thought the game was in "excellent condition" I would of purchased it by now. WAAAYYY to many issues continue to transfer over from one iteration to another. It's a joke they still can't fix the sound, or physic problems, combined with all the specific to bf4 issues. The point still stands, if you can't stand the way the game plays in it's current state, then why play it?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> So Battlefield 4 is the first Battlefield game that I've ever played. Right now I've got it on Xbox One, and it's tolerable, but has a steep learning curve. After 36 hours with the game, I'm still not certain if I'll enjoy it, but I have learned that having a good team / squad is essential to success. There's no room for the 'free for all' mentality that most players have.
> 
> Anyway, I have a question for those of you with more experience than me. Should I get the Premium? It looks like a bunch of unlocks and a couple extra game modes, but is it worth $50?


I would hold out until the game is really fixed and/or if there are any real benefits of it.
So far the map packs aren't anything special (just a copy and paste from BF3 - but seeing as it is ur first, you might like it)
Other than that - nothing special really.

PS. I got premium on PC, don't really see the point right now. I got premium only because it was on a deal + I know I'll want map packs later down the line anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> If I thought the game was in "excellent condition" I would of purchased it by now. WAAAYYY to many issues continue to transfer over from one iteration to another. It's a joke they still can't fix the sound, or physic problems, combined with all the specific to bf4 issues. The point still stands, if you can't stand the way the game plays in it's current state, then why play it?


that's exactly why I've been avoiding playing it.
It has been ALMOST a month this game has been out.
I have played 44hrs in that time, since release.
In the BETA I played 30hrs alone, that was within 10days.

Playing BATMAN ORIGINS: I played over 35hrs in less than 4days.

My play time basically reflect how much I enjoy/rate the game
Even though the BF4 BETA was horrible at times and performance wasn't quite there - it almost NEVER crashed for me, didn't have stupid EMP implementations that want to make you want to have a seizure and just ran fluidly.
Long story short - I'm avoiding BF4 right now - not even regretting it or fretting over it. Couldn't careless for the game.
I'm already bored of all the maps.
Parcel Storm being that one exception, where I could play that map over and over again in a variety of game modes, and never get bored. Bit like I did on Wake island.

Put simply:
Playing BF4 beta: I was excited to play a new round and play the next day, but slowly that enthusiasm was dying out, by playing on one map only.
On BF4 final release (more like alpha): I couldn't wait to stop playing it and find something else better to do
On BATMAN: I couldn't WAIT to play it - sometimes sleeping extremely late at nights/mornings


----------



## skupples

don't even get me started on the PROGRAMMED chromatic chromatic aberration combined with the broken surround/eyefinity that adds even more COMBINED with the programmed screen seizures. I don't know who told DICE that was a good idea, but the person should be shot on sight.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> don't even get me started on the PROGRAMMED chromatic chromatic aberration combined with the broken surround/eyefinity that adds even more COMBINED with the programmed screen seizures. I don't know who told DICE that was a good idea, but the person should be shot on sight.


Probably same dude that wanted lens flares in bf3.


----------



## KatsnJase

Is anyone running Bf4 with GTX 780 in SLI? I am having troubles with it. I'm only getting 95 fps on Ultra 1080p, whereas my single GTX 780 gets 90. My CPU is the i7-4770k @ stock since OCing didn't help performance. I am also getting microstuttering, anyone have any issues similar to it?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KatsnJase*
> 
> Is anyone running Bf4 with GTX 780 in SLI? I am having troubles with it. I'm only getting 95 fps on Ultra 1080p, whereas my single GTX 780 gets 90. My CPU is the i7-4770k @ stock since OCing didn't help performance. I am also getting microstuttering, anyone have any issues similar to it?


I need a favor from you guys, can you help my little bud here.


----------



## skywarp00

@KatsnJase what speed are your slots running? crossfire was the bigest waste of time for me and im never going back as it never gave a boost and only made things worse.


----------



## KatsnJase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywarp00*
> 
> @KatsnJase what speed are your slots running? crossfire was the bigest waste of time for me and im never going back as it never gave a boost and only made things worse.


One card in x16 and the other to x8


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> This is a really cool site! I see my monitor's clock is valid. And there are some pretty interesting tests in there. I might see just how high I can go with the clock.


you really need to take a picture of the screen with a high exposure and if you see 5-6 blocks together then it is truly valid.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I would hold out until the game is really fixed and/or if there are any real benefits of it.
> So far the map packs aren't anything special (just a copy and paste from BF3 - but seeing as it is ur first, you might like it)
> Other than that - nothing special really.
> 
> PS. I got premium on PC, don't really see the point right now. I got premium only because it was on a deal + I know I'll want map packs later down the line anyway.
> that's exactly why I've been avoiding playing it.
> It has been ALMOST a month this game has been out.
> I have played 44hrs in that time, since release.
> In the BETA I played 30hrs alone, that was within 10days.
> 
> Playing BATMAN ORIGINS: I played over 35hrs in less than 4days.
> 
> My play time basically reflect how much I enjoy/rate the game
> Even though the BF4 BETA was horrible at times and performance wasn't quite there - it almost NEVER crashed for me, didn't have stupid EMP implementations that want to make you want to have a seizure and just ran fluidly.
> Long story short - I'm avoiding BF4 right now - not even regretting it or fretting over it. Couldn't careless for the game.
> I'm already bored of all the maps.
> Parcel Storm being that one exception, where I could play that map over and over again in a variety of game modes, and never get bored. Bit like I did on Wake island.
> 
> Put simply:
> Playing BF4 beta: I was excited to play a new round and play the next day, but slowly that enthusiasm was dying out, by playing on one map only.
> On BF4 final release (more like alpha): I couldn't wait to stop playing it and find something else better to do
> On BATMAN: I couldn't WAIT to play it - sometimes sleeping extremely late at nights/mornings


I totally agree and have been playing batman my self.

I only have 10 hours in BF4 since launch, funny thing is I got so mad at the state of it on launch and asked for a refund. They refunded me but never removed it from my account. So even though it is technically a free game for me now, I still don't play it hardly at all.

When I do I only play hardcore because at least the game isn't a total joke with damage settings etc in hardcore


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywarp00*
> 
> @KatsnJase what speed are your slots running? crossfire was the bigest waste of time for me and im never going back as it never gave a boost and only made things worse.


This is my first experience with crosffire, always heard horror stories of SLI/Crossfire. I can say this much, it's been flawless. My frame rates in BF4 went up significantly not quite double though, as to be expected. The only issue I had was i didn't realize that when you play borderless the second card doesn't work, so for about 3 minutes I was like what the heck, no improvement boo! Then I realized i can be an idiot sometimes so I googled it and corrected my mistake and it has been awesome ever since.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> This is my first experience with crosffire, always heard horror stories of SLI/Crossfire. I can say this much, it's been flawless. My frame rates in BF4 went up significantly not quite double though, as to be expected. The only issue I had was i didn't realize that when you play borderless the second card doesn't work, so for about 3 minutes I was like what the heck, no improvement boo! Then I realized i can be an idiot sometimes so I googled it and corrected my mistake and it has been awesome ever since.


glad it is working for you, fellow crossfire user here. You made sure to disable ULPS right? I had tons of issues till I removed that.


----------



## james8

Anyone hates it whenever a building crumbles and there's like a 9 Richter scale earthquake and your fps tanks to the 20s?

like um, the ground doesn't shake that bad when a building collapses, especially if it's just a 2 story brick house.

addition: what kinda issue are you having with ULPS? I have it on always as it turns off the 2nd card completely when not gaming, saving power and increasing durability. there's only issues if you overclock with it on.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> Anyone hates it whenever a building crumbles and there's like a 9 Richter scale earthquake and your fps tanks to the 20s?
> like um, the ground doesn't shake that bad when a building collapses, especially if it's just a 2 story brick house.
> 
> addition: what kinda issue are you having with ULPS? I have it on always as it turns off the 2nd card completely when not gaming, saving power and increasing durability. there's only issues if you overclock with it on.


Right and who doesn't overclock lol?

my 7950's are both at 1150/1500

If ulps is enabled the second card never come out from 500mhz mode during gaming and just runs @ 100% usage.


----------



## KatsnJase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> This is my first experience with crosffire, always heard horror stories of SLI/Crossfire. I can say this much, it's been flawless. My frame rates in BF4 went up significantly not quite double though, as to be expected. The only issue I had was i didn't realize that when you play borderless the second card doesn't work, so for about 3 minutes I was like what the heck, no improvement boo! Then I realized i can be an idiot sometimes so I googled it and corrected my mistake and it has been awesome ever since.


My issue with SLI is that I'm getting less than a 5% increase in performance on 1080p ultra. I am trying to see if I can run 120fps so I can upgrade to a 120hz monitor (1080p), but it doesn't seem to perform at those frames at 1080p. QQ


----------



## skywarp00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KatsnJase*
> 
> One card in x16 and the other to x8


i wouldnt even bother. sounds like card and a half performance if any. i can only go on my past expierence with that kind of setup it was not worth it.

see what other sli users say but i would just sell that card and enjoy the game crashing bf4 not responding. sigh.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> glad it is working for you, fellow crossfire user here. You made sure to disable ULPS right? I had tons of issues till I removed that.


no I dd not, and it's working fine. hrmm. Now I am afraid to disable it, ha!


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywarp00*
> 
> i wouldnt even bother. sounds like card and a half performance if any. i can only go on my past expierence with that kind of setup it was not worth it.
> 
> see what other sli users say but i would just sell that card and enjoy the game crashing bf4 not responding. sigh.


1x16 and 1x8 is fine, I doubt he is even close to the bandwidth a 8x lane is providing. 90% of people in crosssfire/sli are 16x1 and 8x1. you pretty much need a x79 board to do more than that.


----------



## Mbalmer

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/404838441208946752/780223507/

The MP7 is crazy good. No one else was even close to me on this. I think DICE needs to nerf it some because once this catches on everyone is going to be using it in close quarters.

It was a lot of fun playing with.


----------



## KatsnJase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywarp00*
> 
> i wouldnt even bother. sounds like card and a half performance if any. i can only go on my past expierence with that kind of setup it was not worth it.
> 
> see what other sli users say but i would just sell that card and enjoy the game crashing bf4 not responding. sigh.


But x16 and x8 shouldn't have too much of an impact. I should be able to get 120fps easily on ultra 1080p.


----------



## KatsnJase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> 1x16 and 1x8 is fine, I doubt he is even close to the bandwidth a 8x lane is providing. 90% of people in crosssfire/sli are 16x1 and 8x1. you pretty much need a x79 board to do more than that.


Then why is it that I'm not getting any significant increase in performance with GTX 780s in SLI?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KatsnJase*
> 
> Then why is it that I'm not getting any significant increase in performance with GTX 780s in SLI?


Well it isn't the PCIe lanes that's for sure, unless your using 290x's and pushing 4k resolution, they are the only ones to mention that it is possible to saturate the lanes (heck I don't even know if any hardware review sites have even tested to see that claim was true yet)..

Whats the rest of your specs? (you really should take 5 minutes and use rig builder at the top right of the forums to set that up, so people will already know, it's a pretty handy feature.) There could be any number of reasons why you are not seeing performance gains in SLI, you might be CPU bottle necked, you might be in frameless window mode ( I did that one), etc... One thing is for sure you are not saturating a 16x lane and a 8x lane. unless they are not PCIe 3.0 lanes than i think you could saturate them in that case.

"This hardware DMA engines allow for direct access between the GPUs over the PCI-Express bus solely. AMD has said the video cards can saturate a PCIe 3.0 x16 bus bandwidth; 16GB/s bi-directional. If this is true, it is possible that gamers who are going with two R9 290's or R9 290X cards will now have a need to upgrade to PCIe 3.0 for the best performance. It makes your CPU and PCIe bus speed choice more important than it was in the past, where previously it made little or no difference. Certainly this will be something to go back and test with real world gaming and see if there is an impact."

keep in mind that was written after the 780's had been out for a long time, and they didnt mention that they saturate them.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Someone hasnt spent a single minute on the battlelog forums biggest threads...
> 
> You should stop saying stuff unless you have experience with the game, you seem to believe the game is in excellent condition, in fact, its the opposite..
> Soundbugs, crashes, soundloopsleadingtobsods, hitreg issues, netcode issues (Dice themselves said so) damage issues where headshots randomly count as 100... unbalancing such as mobile AA with active radar missiles > every single thing in the sky. You cant use anything against them, flares? No....you dont even know when theyre coming at you, you die almost immediately once theyre fired, AND you can fire them like 2 times every 3 seconds or something. Jets and helis do in general zero damage to infantry, even on hardcore. An attack helicopter is more like a flying walrus that is useless against everything. A single stinger missile will cause the chopper to crash into something because you cant control it once hit. ANd flare has a suuuuuper long cooldown, so in 9/10 CQ games, and youre flying, you have to spend 25min of 30 behind tall buildings, if the map aint got any, youre screwed because engis can lock on to jets and helis with pretty much every single rocketlauncher in the game if a sniper designates it...
> 
> Oh and 50 cals destroy helicopters, you dont even need to fire a full magazine of 50cal and the chopper catches fire and loses control (assuming you hit atleast 3/4 of the shots)
> 
> And more... a basic SMG or Pistol can shoot down the gunner, heck, SMGs and pistols do about half the damage of a 50 cal to an ARMORED attack helicopter.... with BULLET PROOF glass.. what is up with that!?


This, this, this and this.
Agreed with everything, vehicle balance in this game is... you know what.
I was "pro" helicopter gunner in BF3, however in BF4 I haven't even unlocked everything with it.. It's just not worth flying (not even mentioning TVs).
No way to fly on a map with under-average AA driver, I have hard times in jets.. I win against AA most of times, but yeah, that's just "under-average driver".

By the way, can anyone link me that software for monitor oc? Would like to take a look at it. Thanks.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KatsnJase*
> 
> One card in x16 and the other to x8


Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but both cards should default to 8x when running SLI in your current setup. I run SLI 760 and have 90% use and 120+ fps on high settings. One thing I did notice is I was getting horrible GPU usage and stuttering in Win7 compared to Win8 on SLI, but I could be an isolated case. I gained 25fps by switching to Win8, but your results may vary.

If I am getting 120+ fps on 1080p then you should be well above that, given your faster cards.

I know its goes without saying, but make sure that you're using the latest drivers, have nvidia settings set to max performance, and be sure that SLI is turned on.

Do you have SLI issues with any other games?

I see that your CPU is at stock speed. BF4 loves the CPU, strange that you see no benefit by increasing the clock. Is your CPU currently being 100% utilized when in game?


----------



## DoomDash

Thanks to reddit I just figured out you can do this.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Thanks to reddit I just figured out you can do this.


How did you get it full screen?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> How did you get it full screen?


Just like anything else in your browser F11.


----------



## connectwise

Wow... OP!

Just F11 in BF4?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Wow... OP!
> 
> Just F11 in BF4?


No, I meant F11 on battlelog. My main screen is running the game, the second screen is running battle log with the battlescreen function clicked ( look at the bottom of your browser when launching a game for that ).


----------



## connectwise

That battlescreen has yet to work.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> That battlescreen has yet to work.


Works for me.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Mine works, I just never hit f11.

Lately I've been getting errors when launching battlescreen, It says no multiplayer game available, make sure your Xbox one is connected to the same local network as...

Obviously I'm on PC


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Works for me.


Works here also even since the beta. Its not a bad app and is handy for conquest especially in vehicles,


----------



## Aparition

Lol, Here is short vid from Shadowplay I thought was amusing. Playing on a Pistol only server, heaps of fun. No editing but the video is kinda funny... and possibly shows a hacker, or some really weird lag.




How is the quality? I just have Shadowplay set to high.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah Battlescreen on a second monitor works. Though it does sometimes cause me to see the warning from Windows about lowering display settings to improve performance and never get that otherwise. Which almost seems like it uses additional VRAM though that doesn't really make sense. Did have to mess with it a bit sometimes too (alt-tab a few times) to get it to not go black when on full screen 3D. Very cool, useful feature though esp for SLs to see where their green doritos are exactly and spot objectives appropriately.

So Reactive Armor is borked somehow I've read? Either broken or just implemented poorly or something? Anyone noticed anything fishy or have any insight here?

Also haven't crashed or had any issues in the game under Windows 8.1 yet which just installed on Saturday but way too early to say I won't. Was still relatively unstable for me under 7 though that's for sure. Still got audio loop even at least once a day.


----------



## connectwise

My battlescreen is either in constant load, or says cannot connect to a multiplayer game.

I've yet to see a recon as a squad lead assign as single objective.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/404838441208946752/780223507/
> 
> The MP7 is crazy good. No one else was even close to me on this. I think DICE needs to nerf it some because once this catches on everyone is going to be using it in close quarters.
> 
> It was a lot of fun playing with.


Some of the "better" weapons I've found aren't necessarily on the higher end of the unlock spectrum. I've unlocked almost all of them except the sniper rifles and DMR rifles.

Out of all the PDW I found the MP7 to be the best overall. Out of the Assault Rifles I found the AEK-971 to be the best overall. Out of the LMG I've found the M249 to be the best overall. Out of the Carbines I've found the AKU-12 to be the best overall....I feel a nerf coming on for this one too.

This is entirely subjective of course but after trying the higher unlocks I keep coming back to those.


----------



## sterik01

Game worth buying yet ?

I'mggetting pretty bored right now .

But don't want to dump $$ on a p o s


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Game worth buying yet ?
> 
> I'mggetting pretty bored right now .
> 
> But don't want to dump $$ on a p o s


Buy it now or buy it a little later, same damage. It runs fine for me, occasional drop but the gameplay is good.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Game worth buying yet ?
> 
> I'mggetting pretty bored right now .
> 
> But don't want to dump $$ on a p o s


It is a hell no atm.

BTW what's with the rubberbanding bug where it ports you back five meters all of a sudden for no good reason.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> My battlescreen is either in constant load, or says cannot connect to a multiplayer game.


I have only seen that after I actually disconnect from the game (so a legit message in my case).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Game worth buying yet ?
> 
> I'mggetting pretty bored right now .
> 
> But don't want to dump $$ on a p o s


I thought it was here I saw confirmed on sale for $25 at Amazon Black Friday. It's not a POS by any means but we are still in the initial launch "rough spot" to say the least.


----------



## BulletSponge

Has anyone else noticed their crosshair freezing for a split second when turning after firing (on foot)? If I fire my weapon and then turn left quickly my soldier will freeze very briefly while trying to turn, maybe 1/10th of a second at the most. It never happens when turning right.

Edit-seems to be a dead or dying USB port


----------



## BradleyW

Did anyone get double XP on Friday 22nd? I seem to level up from 37 to 42 in a few hours and I kept getting service stars almost every game?


----------



## Fanboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Did anyone get double XP on Friday 22nd? I seem to level up from 37 to 42 in a few hours and I kept getting service stars almost every game?


For me it happened on Thursday 21st.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanboy88*
> 
> For me it happened on Thursday 21st.


I heard no double XP announcements. Oh well, I'm not complaining.


----------



## Fanboy88

Yeah it was strange, but it was awesome even if it was unannounced.


----------



## the9quad

Just look back a few pages you'll see this:

Today we launched Battlefield 4 on Xbox One. With that console, we will have brought Battlefield 4 to no less than five platforms. It is amazing to see such a complex universe come to life across so many advanced hardware systems. Millions of people around the world are playing the game and seeing the tip of the iceberg of what the next generation has to offer. At DICE, we are committed to you, the fans, and view the game as a live service. I am extremely proud of the people at DICE and everyone across EA that contributed to the development of Battlefield 4. However, I am less proud to see that the game has experienced some turbulence during the launch period. While some platforms have had only minor problems, others have had more than their fair share of issues. Resolving the launch issues is our #1 priority. In fact, we are so serious that we have the entire team working to stabilize the game and we will not move on to other projects until we are sure that Battlefield 4 meets - and exceeds - your expectations. It is the right thing to do.

To show our appreciation for your patience as we work through these issues, *we are announcing that from November 28 through December 5, we will reward all players with Double XP for every multiplayer match they complete.* We understand that the launch issues may have impacted your progression, and we want to do everything we can to help you get back the XP that you may have lost. Also, to cap off the week, on December 5 we will give all players that log in to Battlefield 4 multiplayer a M1911 pistol scope. This special sidearm scope, previously reserved for our DICE developers, has a 3X zoom and is available for all classes in Battlefield 4.


----------



## Fanboy88

Right but it's not November 28 yet...


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Did anyone get double XP on Friday 22nd? I seem to level up from 37 to 42 in a few hours and I kept getting service stars almost every game?


Did you activate the 50% or 100% more experience perk? We wont be getting double XP till *November 28*.


----------



## Fanboy88

At first I didn't activate it and then when I did, my 50% boost turned into a 100% boost so I was getting promoted like every other round. It was pretty amazing so I can't wait until the 28th now.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Did you activate the 50% or 100% more experience perk? We wont be getting double XP till *November 28*.


There was a bug there, I had it too, went up ranks real quick. It only lasted for a day until they fixed it. It was this past Thursday and I think you had to have Boost enabled. So 50% gave you 100%.


----------



## moocowman

Random, but I'm actually kind of surprised that BF4 on PC has more active users than all of the consoles. Even BF3 typically had less people playing on PC compared to consoles.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Some of the "better" weapons I've found aren't necessarily on the higher end of the unlock spectrum. I've unlocked almost all of them except the sniper rifles and DMR rifles.
> 
> Out of all the PDW I found the MP7 to be the best overall. Out of the Assault Rifles I found the AEK-971 to be the best overall. Out of the LMG I've found the M249 to be the best overall. Out of the Carbines I've found the AKU-12 to be the best overall....I feel a nerf coming on for this one too.
> 
> This is entirely subjective of course but after trying the higher unlocks I keep coming back to those.


DICE definitely did a good fine tuning to these weapons. I think there really isnt a 'best' weapon, but a lot of weapon select to cater to your play style. Once you've found that weapon, you can even more fine tune it. The heavy barrel does need to be tweaked a little more. 50% more upwards recoil totally negates the 50% more accuracy. Maybe an even 30/30?


----------



## Aaravi

I can't play Battlefield 4 on my PC which has 2GB graphic cards and 4GB ram. How can I resolve it ?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaravi*
> 
> I can't play Battlefield 4 on my PC which has 2GB graphic cards and 4GB ram. How can I resolve it ?


What kind of a problem are you having exactly?


----------



## Fanboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaravi*
> 
> I can't play Battlefield 4 on my PC which has 2GB graphic cards and 4GB ram. How can I resolve it ?


What are the full specs on your rig?


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Random, but I'm actually kind of surprised that BF4 on PC has more active users than all of the consoles. Even BF3 typically had less people playing on PC compared to consoles.


Well, people getting brain and buying computers


----------



## KatsnJase

I think I fixed it. I had to reset my bios then change it to Win 8 WHQL then update my DirectX via the Bf4 folder. In turn, my frames have been about 120-130 on Ultra 1080p!


----------



## Blindrage606

FYI If you have a second monitor, open battlescreen within your browser and press F11 .... you can use as a second mini map.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*
> 
> FYI If you have a second monitor, open battlescreen within your browser and press F11 .... you can use as a second mini map.


Can we do that with a tablet? I believe BF4 has an app but I wonder if it has the minimap feature.


----------



## Blindrage606

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Can we do that with a tablet? I believe BF4 has an app but I wonder if it has the minimap feature.


Yea.

Battlescreen Description


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*
> 
> Yea.
> 
> Battlescreen Description


Alright than

Ipad Mini Retina it is.









+rep


----------



## ivers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*
> 
> Yea.
> 
> Battlescreen Description


Cant wait to try this out.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Alright than
> 
> Ipad Mini Retina it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep


I tried it with my iPad, and didn't find it useful to be honest. at least not while in game, I'd rather have the map right there in the corner so I can keep an eye on it without taking my view away from what really matters killing people. It is nice in between rounds though to change stuff.

commander while dropping a deuce though is


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KatsnJase*
> 
> I think I fixed it. I had to reset my bios then change it to Win 8 WHQL then update my DirectX via the Bf4 folder. In turn, my frames have been about 120-130 on Ultra 1080p!


I am averaging 107 on Ultra 1080P w/ a single 780...perhaps you're getting more than that and don't realize it? Try Fraps, it's a great little tool. Speaking of Fraps, I had a little fun w/ it last night.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I tried it with my iPad, and didn't find it useful to be honest. at least not while in game, I'd rather have the map right there in the corner so I can keep an eye on it without taking my view away from what really matters killing people. It is nice in between rounds though to change stuff.
> 
> commander while dropping a deuce though is


Did you try it with the hardcore mode? Most of the time on hardcore mode the minimap is not visible. So maybe the 2nd monitor with full map can help. At least I hope it does


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Did you try it with the hardcore mode? Most of the time on hardcore mode the minimap is not visible. So maybe the 2nd monitor with full map can help. At least I hope it does


nah I don't play hardcore mode, I'm at the age now where I just want to have fun and enjoy the pretty pictures. If I was to play hardcore I'd have to turn off eye candy to compensate for no spotting, and by it's nature hardcore plays at a more sedate pace than normal.

[OT]
I can definitely see why people enjoy it though. Although, I do find it funny though of some of the hypocritical "pro" attitudes *some* HC players take. The same dudes who complain about easy mode spotting as a crutch, will turn down all the graphics to low to be able to see better aka a crutch. If they were truly pro and HARDCORE! (with tribal tattoos and drinking mountain dew and all) you'd think they'd crank up the foliage and effects, and see how pro they really are. [/OT]

That OT part not directed at you btw, I hope the battlescreen works for ya!


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Did you try it with the hardcore mode? Most of the time on hardcore mode the minimap is not visible. So maybe the 2nd monitor with full map can help. At least I hope it does


It's not available if the mini-map is disabled, I was expecting an unfair advantage but there isn't one.


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Some of the "better" weapons I've found aren't necessarily on the higher end of the unlock spectrum. I've unlocked almost all of them except the sniper rifles and DMR rifles.
> 
> Out of all the PDW I found the MP7 to be the best overall. Out of the Assault Rifles I found the AEK-971 to be the best overall. Out of the LMG I've found the M249 to be the best overall. Out of the Carbines I've found the AKU-12 to be the best overall....I feel a nerf coming on for this one too.
> 
> This is entirely subjective of course but after trying the higher unlocks I keep coming back to those.


I Agree with you. I don't think the higher you go in unlocks the better the guns get.

For me:
PDW = MP7
Assault = L85A2
Support = LSAT
Carbine = AKU-12
Sniper = M40A5


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Did you try it with the hardcore mode? Most of the time on hardcore mode the minimap is not visible. So maybe the 2nd monitor with full map can help. At least I hope it does


It doesn't work for hardcore mode unfortunately


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Thought this might interest y'all who don't have BF4:
Black friday deals on amazon:


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Thought this might interest y'all who don't have BF4:
> Black friday deals on amazon:


Fosters- good call.
+REP


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> I Agree with you. I don't think the higher you go in unlocks the better the guns get.
> 
> For me:
> PDW = MP7
> Assault = L85A2
> Support = LSAT
> Carbine = AKU-12
> Sniper = M40A5


ACE-23 takes some work to unlock and is beast.


----------



## perablenta

Attack jets. As OP as it gets:
DICE couldn't balance 2 sticks with 2 nails let alone Jets.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Is that deal finished or is only in the uk or something, I can't seem to find it. I know that it is an upcoming deal but I still can't find it


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaravi*
> 
> I can't play Battlefield 4 on my PC which has 2GB graphic cards and 4GB ram. How can I resolve it ?


Unless you are running on the 32bit of the game, I would get more system ram. The game sucks 4gb+ in 64bit launcher from what I understand.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Unless you are running on the 32bit of the game, I would get more system ram. The game sucks 4gb+ in 64bit launcher from what I understand.


that shouldn't cause it not to work, seeing as how im using 4gb ddr2 2gb vram on 64bit and it'll run aside from the crashing and problems that come with bf4.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> that shouldn't cause it not to work, seeing as how im using 4gb ddr2 2gb vram on 64bit and it'll run aside from the crashing and problems that come with bf4.


If you are on 64bit OS, running the 64 bit game, you are likely running into a sys ram bottleneck with only 4gb of system ram. It won't cause the game to NOT FUNCTION, it will simply make it run like arse.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Is that deal finished or is only in the uk or something, I can't seem to find it. I know that it is an upcoming deal but I still can't find it


upcoming isn't out yet - at 8 am it will be available at whatever the deal price might be


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> upcoming isn't out yet - at 8 am it will be available at whatever the deal price might be


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Thought this might interest y'all who don't have BF4:
> Black friday deals on amazon:


hrrmm, I don't see the advertisement for it state side.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> hrrmm, I don't see the advertisement for it state side.


true I couldn't see it either when I looked on amazonUSA


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am losing it completely. I stopped playing BF3 because Battlelog just stopped working for me. Now with BF4 the same thing. In Opera 12.16 it does not load servers. I tried IE 11 and keeps asking to download plug in which i did 1000s times. BF4/Dice/EA burn in hell.


----------



## jetpuck73

I use IE 11 and it works fine.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I am losing it completely. I stopped playing BF3 because Battlelog just stopped working for me. Now with BF4 the same thing. In Opera 12.16 it does not load servers. I tried IE 11 and keeps asking to download plug in which i did 1000s times. BF4/Dice/EA burn in hell.


Anti google? Most us use chrome and it works well for everyone.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I am losing it completely. I stopped playing BF3 because Battlelog just stopped working for me. Now with BF4 the same thing. In Opera 12.16 it does not load servers. I tried IE 11 and keeps asking to download plug in which i did 1000s times. BF4/Dice/EA burn in hell.


I normally run waterfox, but for BF4 I set IE to default. Once you download the plugin, close and restart the browser. It should work. I had the same prior issue. I run 64-bit version.


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> ACE-23 takes some work to unlock and is beast.


I know a lot of people think that gun is the best, but I would say the L85A2 is better. For me anyway. I also liked the AEK-971 better in Battlefield 3 then the M16A3, which went against most peoples opinions.

I've unlocked the ACE-23 and played with it but I honestly wasn't that impressed with it comparatively speaking (L85A2).


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I am losing it completely. I stopped playing BF3 because Battlelog just stopped working for me. Now with BF4 the same thing. In Opera 12.16 it does not load servers. I tried IE 11 and keeps asking to download plug in which i did 1000s times. BF4/Dice/EA burn in hell.


IE has never worked for me either


----------



## velocityx

I guess some people like to invent problems for themselves

who in the world besides his grandpa and other old folks uses IE? and opera? didn't it die like few years ago? everybody using chrome and firefox these days.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> I guess some people like to invent problems for themselves
> 
> who in the world besides his grandpa and other old folks uses IE? and opera? didn't it die like few years ago? everybody using chrome and firefox these days.


Internet Explorer is fine now days. It's actually extremely fast.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Internet Explorer is fine now days. It's actually extremely fast.


Placebo effect, so used to IE being slow, when it becomes slightly faster it feels like a big difference! Jkjk


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Internet Explorer is fine now days. It's actually extremely fast.


How is it compared to Chrome and Firefox, though?

Unrelated.. Finally unlocked the FAMAS and got to play around with it. All I can say is holy crap, that thing is insane at close quarters combat. It absolutely melts through people.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I am losing it completely. I stopped playing BF3 because Battlelog just stopped working for me. Now with BF4 the same thing. In Opera 12.16 it does not load servers. I tried IE 11 and keeps asking to download plug in which i did 1000s times. BF4/Dice/EA burn in hell.


I use Opera as well and everything works fine.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> I guess some people like to invent problems for themselves
> 
> who in the world besides his grandpa and other old folks uses IE? and opera? didn't it die like few years ago? everybody using chrome and firefox these days.
> 
> 
> 
> Internet Explorer is fine now days. It's actually extremely fast.
Click to expand...

Well maybe, but I have the same prob with the latest updated IE11(?) It just downloads the plugin endlessly, regardless of how you instal it. Went back to FireFox.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> How is it compared to Chrome and Firefox, though?
> 
> Unrelated.. Finally unlocked the FAMAS and got to play around with it. All I can say is holy crap, that thing is insane at close quarters combat. It absolutely melts through people.


I don't personally use it, but from most benchmarks i've seen it's relatively quick.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/chrome-27-firefox-21-opera-next,3534.html

I can't seem to get the MP7. I can never seem to destroy a air vehicle with a portable AA. I'll do it with a RPG, or a SRAW all day though...


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> How is it compared to Chrome and Firefox, though?
> 
> Unrelated.. Finally unlocked the FAMAS and got to play around with it. All I can say is holy crap, that thing is insane at close quarters combat. It absolutely melts through people.


In BF3 it also had the highest RPM of the assault rifles. Got to learn to quick burst it in rapid succession or you run out of runs so fast it only ends up being good for 2 kills max in a close encounter, the 2nd or 3rd guy will end up getting you while you switch up or reload. Fun gun though.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I don't personally use it, but from most benchmarks i've seen it's relatively quick.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/chrome-27-firefox-21-opera-next,3534.html
> 
> I can't seem to get the MP7. I can never seem to destroy a air vehicle with a portable AA. I'll do it with a RPG, or a SRAW all day though...


Huh. It actually looks like it performs fairly well. The only time I ever use IE is to download Chrome and I have Firefox for my backup browser.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> In BF3 it also had the highest RPM of the assault rifles. Got to learn to quick burst it in rapid succession or you run out of runs so fast it only ends up being good for 2 kills max in a close encounter, the 2nd or 3rd guy will end up getting you while you switch up or reload. Fun gun though.


I'm actually finding myself being able to make every bullet in that smaller magazine count. I have a 21.54% accuracy with it and I've gotten quite a few triple kills with it. Seriously, there's something about this gun that makes me go into full on beast mode.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

IE 10 worked, IE 11 does not work.

I dont use chrome because i really dont like it. There is nothing like Opera 12. I love the speed dial and how you can customize it. Also love how you can have passwords, bookmarks, history etc backed up with account. Yes the engine it uses it much slower then everything else. Opera them-self have Opera 18 but its missing everything Opera is known for.

I got Opera to work by identifying it as Firefox.

IE 11 i just got today. IE 10 has been very fast and solid.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Love my GPU - OC'ed now <3

Check the benches:
Avg 75FPS on ultra on 1080P with a single GTX680

http://www.overclock.net/t/1445524/utterly-confused-with-msi-gtx680-msi-afterburner-overclocking/20#post_21262139


----------



## ipv89

This game is 1000% more fun with a good team who actually play their roll. Its a shame so many people treat ever game mode like a TDM


----------



## Jodiuh

Speaking of browsers, if you're using Firefox, check out Autopager. It's an add-on that loads the next page automatically. So instead of clicking next, next, next...you just scroll down a page, and poof there it is. Very convenient and also available for Android's Firefox.

Ok, so, yeah...forget black equalizer. It has NOTHING on Lightboost. EVERYTHING is clear. I swear, I could make out the features of the dudes head when going full auto from 100 feet away. It is INSANELY awesome. Sadly, it does hurt my eyes/head a bit. I'm hoping I'll get used to it. Best way I can describe it is if you're looking @ a CRT that's running 60hz. It's def not pleasant.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> This game is 1000% more fun with a good team who actually play their roll. Its a shame so many people treat ever game mode like a TDM


I was in a really good squad once (playing recon) and on Zavod we held up (F tower) the entire round because it was constantly getting slammed by the opposing team. It was really fun because 4 of us completely decimated anyone that try to cap it. Must've had several squad wipe ribbons. That was one of the rare occasions that I played with a good squad. Most of the time its not like that


----------



## ipv89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> I was in a really good squad once (playing recon) and on Zavod we held up (F tower) the entire round because it was constantly getting slammed by the opposing team. It was really fun because 4 of us completely decimated anyone that try to cap it. Must've had several squad wipe ribbons. That was one of the rare occasions that I played with a good squad. Most of the time its not like that


Yeah its a shame aye. I had a good game on paracel storm the guys in the choppers were picking us up and dropping us off to cap flags. Air-support also turned up when ever someone requested it. I would try to play with some guys from ocn but I wouldn't get good ping







Thinking about joining a good clan.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> I was in a really good squad once (playing recon) and on Zavod we held up (F tower) the entire round because it was constantly getting slammed by the opposing team. It was really fun because 4 of us completely decimated anyone that try to cap it. Must've had several squad wipe ribbons. That was one of the rare occasions that I played with a good squad. Most of the time its not like that


I usually look for the best squad in terms of points and k/d ratio. Hop on, say hello, etc. If I don't hear anything, I move on to the next squad. If I get nothing from any squad, I change teams...then servers. I REFUSE to play this game alone!


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I usually look for the best squad in terms of points and k/d ratio. Hop on, say hello, etc. If I don't hear anything, I move on to the next squad. If I get nothing from any squad, I change teams...then servers. I REFUSE to play this game alone!


Having a microphone in a squad is so useful. Especially in HC servers. I love it when squad members communicate with me and tell me there is a tank coming my way or they are about to hit X flag. It brings another side of the game!


----------



## Eiennohi

What is the best barrel and under-barrel combo?
Muzzle brake + Angled grip....Heavy barrel + potato grip?

I need suggestions, for any gun. Thanks guys.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiennohi*
> 
> What is the best barrel and under-barrel combo?
> Muzzle brake + Angled grip....Heavy barrel + potato grip?
> 
> I need suggestions, for any gun. Thanks guys.


It depends. What class and play style?


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiennohi*
> 
> What is the best barrel and under-barrel combo?
> Muzzle brake + Angled grip....Heavy barrel + potato grip?
> 
> I need suggestions, for any gun. Thanks guys.


I use an Aku-12 and have added muzzle brake + angled grip. I have an amazing 91 on the stability rating. I use this gun in burst mode only, so at 1000 BPM it is unstoppable from any distance, near or far.

Besides the carbine I like to use shotguns. I'm only about 10 kills away from unlocking the final shotgun. I unlocked the MP7 last week but have yet to use it as I can't seem to put down the Aku-12.


----------



## connectwise

There should be a most hated maps poll vote.

I renounce and deject rogue transmission, lancing damn dawnbreaker for conquest


----------



## james8

^rogue transmission is fun though. do you hate it because vehicles appear at capture points instead of bases??

Operation Locker is my most hated one.


----------



## Eiennohi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> It depends. What class and play style?


In my case, assault rifles and LMGs


----------



## Crowe98

Would someone care to spare $50 for premium? I would love you forever in return


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Speaking of browsers, if you're using Firefox, check out Autopager. It's an add-on that loads the next page automatically. So instead of clicking next, next, next...you just scroll down a page, and poof there it is. Very convenient and also available for Android's Firefox.
> 
> Ok, so, yeah...forget black equalizer. It has NOTHING on Lightboost. EVERYTHING is clear. I swear, I could make out the features of the dudes head when going full auto from 100 feet away. It is INSANELY awesome. Sadly, it does hurt my eyes/head a bit. I'm hoping I'll get used to it. Best way I can describe it is if you're looking @ a CRT that's running 60hz. It's def not pleasant.


Some form of eyewear perhaps? Or you could change the amount and or type of alternate light sources in your room. Combination of both even.


----------



## james8

how do you unlock QBZ-95-1?

I've made the final choice twice but still don't have it


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> how do you unlock QBZ-95-1?
> I've made the final choice twice but still don't have it


I know there is one you get by not making a choice, one for choosing the woman and one for choosing irish. Not sure which one unlocks that gun though


----------



## james8

^oh that one is probably not making choice. since I did the other 2 already. I wonder what will happen. time for another replay XD


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^rogue transmission is fun though. do you hate it because vehicles appear at capture points instead of bases??
> Operation Locker is my most hated one.


I hated op locker too, until I played on a 32 person server. 64 is a cluster. Try 32, I had a blast. Also, the positional audio on this map is to die for. Heaven help those who run on this map. I can hear em from a mile away.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Speaking of browsers, if you're using Firefox, check out Autopager. It's an add-on that loads the next page automatically. So instead of clicking next, next, next...you just scroll down a page, and poof there it is. Very convenient and also available for Android's Firefox.
> 
> Ok, so, yeah...forget black equalizer. It has NOTHING on Lightboost. EVERYTHING is clear. I swear, I could make out the features of the dudes head when going full auto from 100 feet away. It is INSANELY awesome. Sadly, it does hurt my eyes/head a bit. I'm hoping I'll get used to it. Best way I can describe it is if you're looking @ a CRT that's running 60hz. It's def not pleasant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some form of eyewear perhaps? Or you could change the amount and or type of alternate light sources in your room. Combination of both even.
Click to expand...

Well, I already wear glasses. I do have contacts, so I will certainly try wearing my sunglasses or maybe borrow a pair of Gunnars from my friend. But first, I wanna see if my eyes adjust. I've heard from 2 guys so far that have told me they had eye fatigue or headaches for 2 weeks.

It's so funny to run past an enemy, whip around and tear him apart, all the while u can see him fumbling around, lol. I almost feel bad. :/


----------



## xXUNLUCKYXx

So a friend of mine just got an Xbox one and showed me Battlefield 4 on it, looks like its running 720p medium/high settings at 50-60 fps unscaled badly to 1080p with no AA it was smooth game play servers were a little laggy but that is only to be expected as the Xbox one is just out.

Made me think wow these new consoles are not worth it then I played a little Forza and that restored my faith a little bit and the controller is really nice!

It was funny because another friend of mine who was there just bought my old GTX 580 and asked "will Battlefield 4 look better on my computer with the 580?" I just laughed and said of course


----------



## SLADEizGOD

Double XP.








Link: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/news/view/premium-2xp-moved/


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLADEizGOD*
> 
> Double XP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/news/view/premium-2xp-moved/


Sweet! So I'll be getting a couple extra days to level up. Wow, gonna break level 100 at this pace.


----------



## ipv89

Right now I am browsing the net, battlelog is not even running and the blue bar with joining server keeps popping up haha


----------



## connectwise

Maps like rogue transmission and golmud rail on conquest aint fun at all. Unless your whole thing is to camp at obscure corners of the map and just try and pick people off, and or just a vehicles man 24/7.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^oh that one is probably not making choice. since I did the other 2 already. I wonder what will happen. time for another replay XD


That's correct! I did nothing and or not trigger the bomb and it was unlocked on battlelog after 30 minutes completing it.


----------



## bluedevil

Darn good snipering there....lol

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/405338439531134592/321911889/


----------



## SLADEizGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Darn good snipering there....lol
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/405338439531134592/321911889/


Nice Bro.That's how you do it







.I just started to snipe. But I like to keep moving. Rush & Conquest large is my game mode. M40A5 with ACOG & straight pull. Just love it. I would like to see how that L96A1 is. I heard it's a beast.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Believe it or not:
I only crashed once yesterday.

I'm a bit surprised as I was ONLY really playing to test out my new GPU OC.
Before the OC I would crash a bit more often and now after the OC (around 4-5days of not playing) I only crashed once?

Moral of the story: Go OC your GPU


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Believe it or not:
> I only crashed once yesterday.
> 
> I'm a bit surprised as I was ONLY really playing to test out my new GPU OC.
> Before the OC I would crash a bit more often and now after the OC (around 4-5days of not playing) I only crashed once?
> 
> Moral of the story: Go OC your GPU


Sounds like coincidence more than anything.

I don't see the link between overclocking and increased stability...


----------



## moocowman

Seriously.. Newegg is freaking amazing. I just ordered my new RAM yesterday and only selected 4-7 day shipping and it's already out for delivery so I'll be getting it today. This means no more BF4 pushing my memory usage to 100% causing a bunch of a issues!









Now I just need to get my new motherboard and I can start overclocking. I could probably get away with OCing my GPU but I haven't bothered yet.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Sounds like coincidence more than anything.
> 
> I don't see the link between overclocking and increased stability...


I think he was kidding but who knows with that guy. Son.









I still haven't crashed either since going to Windows 8.1 from 7. Not saying that's some type of true stability solution but it definitely has helped me. It also runs better by at least 5 frames, presently all at stock (new mobo) on a 3570K + 8GB and a 7950 and getting 40-55 FPS at 1440P, mix of high and ultra with 2x MSAA.


----------



## Krazee

Had some awesome rush rounds yesterday, the other team was awful. When we were defenders they never got a single mcoms. When we were attacking we always got all ten and massive points


----------



## Aparition

So suppressed 338 Recon with Acog and Canted Sights is hugely fun for aggressive play.
I wonder how a suppressed M98B stands as it has a velocity of 340m/s than a suppressed 338 which has 310m/s.

Also anyone see the GOL Magnum? Dunno what the hard specs on it are but it looks better at close range than the 338 Recon from the limited bar chart.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I hated op locker too, until I played on a 32 person server. 64 is a cluster. Try 32, I had a blast. Also, the positional audio on this map is to die for. Heaven help those who run on this map. I can hear em from a mile away.
> Well, I already wear glasses. I do have contacts, so I will certainly try wearing my sunglasses or maybe borrow a pair of Gunnars from my friend. But first, I wanna see if my eyes adjust. I've heard from 2 guys so far that have told me they had eye fatigue or headaches for 2 weeks.
> 
> It's so funny to run past an enemy, whip around and tear him apart, all the while u can see him fumbling around, lol. I almost feel bad. :/


Even stock the monitor took me a few days. I would say don't play in a no light or low light situation(monitor being the only source of light or the strongest) and drop that brightness slider down a bit(i know i know it does virtually nothing).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Sounds like coincidence more than anything.
> 
> I don't see the link between overclocking and increased stability...


Not really. If someone was crashing a lot and having GPU crashes, but once they increased the voltage of the GPU, then that could stable up the system for BF4 (as it is known to be intensive).

That said I was only joking anyway - thought it was obvious - of course a GPU OC wouldn't get you more stability, in fact it would be quite the opposite - further way from stock meaning a more possibility of problems and crashes.
I'm super happy with my OC - the fact that it is stable and works like a treat is incredible.
1309mhz on kepler boost clock.


----------



## bluedevil

Been thinking of doing Eyefinity. Stupid idea? I know I would need a faster GPU like a R9 290.


----------



## Mbalmer

I am trying to unlock the UMP-9 and need repair tool ribbons. I got in with one guy last night and got several unlocked, but I have a long way to go. (In the process of doing this my skill went from over 350 down to 212 LOL)

Anyway, If there is someone that likes to fly helicopters and you want me to tag along as a repair guy, then send me a friend request. I tried to just repair random people last night but they kept driving away!!!

I will also do this for a tank guy/gal too!!!

My origin gamer tag is: Mbalmer-9-

LET THE BOY BE A REPAIR TOOL GUY FOR YOU!!


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> My origin gamer tag is: Mbalmer-9-
> 
> LET THE BOY BE A TOOL FOR YOU!!


Fixed, lol


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Fixed, lol


You can call me whatever you want, just get in a heli or a tank and let me repair you!!!!! LOL.


----------



## Krazee

Just kidding man, I tend to do a lot of repairs as well


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Just kidding man, I tend to do a lot of repairs as well


I know you are.

It is frustrating when I hop out of a tank and start to repair a guy and then he just takes off. I was just in your tank, shooting bad guys, getting you points, and now I am repairing you and you just leave!!!! It is crazy how many times people did that last night to me.

What is your strategy for getting good, easy repairs? Really want that UMP-9.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> I know you are.
> 
> It is frustrating when I hop out of a tank and start to repair a guy and then he just takes off. I was just in your tank, shooting bad guys, getting you points, and now I am repairing you and you just leave!!!! It is crazy how many times people did that last night to me.
> 
> What is your strategy for getting good, easy repairs? Really want that UMP-9.


Best strategy is using Teamspeak. If my guy takes over I start yelling over the mic to come back lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Been thinking of doing Eyefinity. Stupid idea? I know I would need a faster GPU like a R9 290.


stupid idea for BF4 right now yeah.
If you wait till they sort out their single GPU problems, let alone SLI/crossfire ones and then think about it








At least that's my opinion.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiennohi*
> 
> In my case, assault rifles and LMGs


conservative assault:


SCAR-H - coyote (rds), canted ironsigts, flash hider, angled grip. I dont use muzzle break or compensator because i think its stable enough for me without reducing too much accuracy points.
aggressive assault:

AEK-971 - coyote (rds), canted ironsigts, muzzlebreak/compensator (depending on which way you like your recoil sway) , angled grip.
FAMAS - seems to be the king of cqc. Have yet to test it out, but will in the future.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Been thinking of doing Eyefinity. Stupid idea? I know I would need a faster GPU like a R9 290.


Eyefinity is pretty sweet. I'd confirm if it works for BF4 before purchasing.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Eyefinity is pretty sweet. I'd confirm if it works for BF4 before purchasing.


Yeah my buddy plays with 3x 1680x1050 on High (5040x1050), but with a single HD 7870. To which he only pulls about 20FPS.







I actually started thinking that a 1440P Korean panel would be better now.

On a side note, I do have an "extra" 15" Dell LCD 1280x1024 monitor here. Thinking about doing a swivel wall mount with that for a nice little poseable battlescreen .


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Yeah my buddy plays with 3x 1680x1050 on High (5040x1050), but with a single HD 7870. To which he only pulls about 20FPS.


My single 290 keeps it above 30 on mostly ultra and anti aliasing turned off along with two other things down there that i do not recall the name. A second one would rock the game but still dont think i would get a solid 60 until some time in the future when kinks and better drivers are out.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> My single 290 keeps it above 30 on mostly ultra and anti aliasing turned off along with two other things down there that i do not recall the name. A second one would rock the game but still dont think i would get a solid 60 until some time in the future when kinks and better drivers are out.


You also gotta keep in mind that Mantle is gonna boost your FPS as well when launched.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> You also gotta keep in mind that Mantle is gonna boost your FPS as well when launched.


Well if they follow up with their promise yes... but only believe when I see it working.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> You also gotta keep in mind that Mantle is gonna boost your FPS as well when launched.


No guarantee it will work perfectly for eyefinity. Good to be patient. ;P


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Just kidding man, I tend to do a lot of repairs as well


I wish I could...I just love mines too much. Even more now with the Slams.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I actually started thinking that a 1440P Korean panel would be better now.
> 
> On a side note, I do have an "extra" 15" Dell LCD 1280x1024 monitor here. Thinking about doing a swivel wall mount with that for a nice little poseable battlescreen .


There you go. 1080P is so last decade even with 3 of them.







And there is the issue of the bezels and also BF4 compatibility/perf as others have pointed out. As I mentioned earlier I'm getting pretty good perf under Windows 8.1 with just a single 7950 at 1440P. That said, I am in the market for a second now so I can turn up the candy all the way plus play BF4 at 96Hz.

And, yes, use the 15" for BattleScreen.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Thought to update you - the BF4 deal is over - but this is the prices it went for:



RRP:
PC: £35
360: £38

I can't help but laugh at the really low scores it has on amazon - just like fifa14 (which is an absolutely horrible game)
BF4 has 3/5 stars out of 70 reviews
fifa14 has 3/5 stars out of 288 reviews


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Well if they follow up with their promise yes... but only believe when I see it working.


I hope it really does have as much of an impact as they say it will. It's been really hard trying not to get hyped up about it considering how many developers have come forward and said that their games will support Mantle.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> stupid idea for BF4 right now yeah.
> If you wait till they sort out their single GPU problems, let alone SLI/crossfire ones and then think about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least that's my opinion.


Other than a few cards that black screened I have no idea what problems you are talking about. BF 4 is flawless in one card or multi card configurations with the 290-290x's. The black screens were a problem with a few cards, some of which were fixed with a driver update. Out of all the people who have the cards here there is like 30 that had the issue, the vast majority did not, now there is only like 5 that still have the issue. Those cards should be RMA'd. Really the numbers fall within the launch issues with any card nvidia included. As far as crossfire, your aware they don't even use bridges anymore? Frame pacing is pretty darn sweet now.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Other than a few cards that black screened I have no idea what problems you are talking about. BF 4 is flawless in one card or multi card configurations with the 290-290x's. The black screens were a problem with a few cards, some of which were fixed with a driver update. Out of all the people who have the cards here there is like 30 that had the issue, the vast majority did not, now there is only like 5 that still have the issue. Those cards should be RMA'd. Really the numbers fall within the launch issues with any card nvidia included. As far as crossfire, your aware they don't even use bridges anymore? Frame pacing is pretty darn sweet now.


my cousin who runs SLI has problems constantly.
So, if his the 1% - his one person i know very well that has an SLI, bought an SLI FOR BF4 and yet has so many problems with it.

It is a mix of Nvidia AND BF4 optimisation that are to blame.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> my cousin who runs SLI has problems constantly.
> So, if his the 1% - his one person i know very well that has an SLI, bought an SLI FOR BF4 and yet has so many problems with it.
> 
> It is a mix of Nvidia AND BF4 optimisation that are to blame.


I'm running SLI 780's and have never had any black screen issues.

I've had the BF4stopped working before, but that's been cleared up it seems.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> I'm running SLI 780's and have never had any black screen issues.
> 
> I've had the BF4stopped working before, but that's been cleared up it seems.


bf4 stopped working I think happens to everyone - no matter what you use.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> bf4 stopped working I think happens to everyone - no matter what you use.


Well, not everyone..


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Fixed, lol
> 
> 
> 
> You can call me whatever you want, just get in a heli or a tank and let me repair you!!!!! LOL.
Click to expand...

We could have been best friends on BF3. Hard to find a good wingman that will repair, heck most of the time people won't even jump in as the machinegunner for your tank. Seems crazy to me. If I'm on the ground taking a flag, and our tank is also on taking the same flag, I'd rather be in the gunner seat than hiding somewhere waiting for the flag to cap. At least you are safe from most things in the tank, and can hop out to take care of business at your leisure.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Well, not everyone..


yeah some are ridiculously lucky.


----------



## Aparition

I love being top gunner for a tank. I just get to blast everything and call targets.
Driving and using the main gun are overrated, so much down time not blasting things between reloads.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I love being top gunner for a tank. I just get to blast everything and call targets.
> Driving and using the main gun are overrated, so much down time not blasting things between reloads.


I love being the gunner. Being the tank driver is good when you have the machine gun mowing down other people


----------



## Maxxa

I just hate how many rounds it takes with a mounted MG to kill someone in a normal game. These guns should do more dmg and take more time for cool down/reload imo.


----------



## Seid Dark

I have annoying stuttering problem. Despite having good ping (20-30) and pretty much constant 120fps it stutters every now and then and doesn't feel smooth. Using latest driver.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I have had my fair share of crashes quits and freezes from two days after launch until like two days ago but no rubberbanding or sudden lag and/or fps drops since the beta. Do not think that's a very predominant problem anymore like, say, the audio loop crash is/was. So keep messing with it and trying different servers. Hell maybe even reset your router if it's been awhile.


----------



## Ghost12

I had a solid week of bf4 exe stopped working, pinpointed it to specifically ram speed/voltage. Never happened since.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxa*
> 
> I just hate how many rounds it takes with a mounted MG to kill someone in a normal game. These guns should do more dmg and take more time for cool down/reload imo.


Headshots do wonders! But ya they seem to do less damage than AR's for body shots. Maybe need 5-6 hits?
That or the hit markers are all lies and the shots are not always registering.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I don't see the link between overclocking and increased stability...


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> yeah some are ridiculously lucky.


There's still no way of knowing if the majority of people have been affected by the client crashes or if it's just a small minority. It may seem like a lot because of all the posts on different forums and Reddit, but it is the internet and the internet =/= everyone.

Not trying to downplay the issues or anything.. I'm just saying.


----------



## ssgwright

loving this game, only issue i have is the darn sound bug... I hate it when the sound cuts out... especially on the damn railroad map.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I love being the gunner. Being the tank driver is good when you have the machine gun mowing down other people


Just don't be "that guy" who spams the machine gun while the tank you are in is trying to sneak behind a enemy tank. I don't know how many times I've been moving in undetected to kill another piece of armor, when some moron hops in the gunner seat and starts spammin the machine gun lighting us up like a fricking christmas tree on the minimap. I'd say roughly 99.9999999% of the people who hop in the gunner seat are like this btw. The best part is they are usually spamming the gun at stuff they have no hopes of killing.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Just don't be "that guy" who spams the machine gun while the tank you are in is trying to sneak behind a enemy tank. I don't know how many times I've been moving in undetected to kill another piece of armor, when some moron hops in the gunner seat and starts spammin the machine gun lighting us up like a fricking christmas tree on the minimap. I'd say roughly 99.9999999% of the people who hop in the gunner seat are like this btw. The best part is they are usually spamming the gun at stuff they have no hopes of killing.


What you mean we can't blind the enemy tank with all our sparkly sparkles?

I tend to shoot tanks and vehicles I can't actually damage when they are shooting us. Makes me feel better.
In the off chance the driver jumps out I usually get them in one of my bursts too.

But I don't shoot tanks for the thrill of shooting. I'd rather shoot infantry, but when your only real communication is the Q button you gotta do something


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> loving this game, only issue i have is the darn sound bug... I hate it when the sound cuts out... especially on the damn railroad map.


Isn't the Golmud the only map that it happens on? I've finally experienced that issue playing Golmud conquest for the first time but I've never experienced a similar issue in any other conquest maps. What's weird is that I don't even experience it when it's rush or domination on Golmud. It's only on conquest.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Just don't be "that guy" who spams the machine gun while the tank you are in is trying to sneak behind a enemy tank. I don't know how many times I've been moving in undetected to kill another piece of armor, when some moron hops in the gunner seat and starts spammin the machine gun lighting us up like a fricking chrsitams tree on the minimap. I'd say roughly 99.9999999% of the people who hop in the gunner seat are like this btw. The best part is they are usually spamming the gun at stuff they have no hopes of killing.


That is why communication is key.







I don't think BF4 has in-vehicle VoIP, does it? That should definitely be a thing.


----------



## dmasteR

Carried this team to victory, and they were still complaining that I was the issue as to why the score was so close. rofl

People in this game are so bad.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> Carried this team to victory, and they were still complaining that I was the issue as to why the score was so close. rofl
> 
> People in this game are so bad.


Wait.. your team was complaining or the other team?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> There's still no way of knowing if the majority of people have been affected by the client crashes or if it's just a small minority. It may seem like a lot because of all the posts on different forums and Reddit, but it is the internet and the internet =/= everyone.
> 
> Not trying to downplay the issues or anything.. I'm just saying.


not quite. My cousin's pc is all at stock and he is crashing. Mine is oced (before the gpu) was 24hr prime stable, folding stable and stable at playing every other game. I honestly won't take it it someone says : must be your pc.
That's utter rubbish.

Anyway, bf has been crashing for years, as I've said many times, check out the 1.25 patch on bf2142 and see how that screwed up the game for many. Dice never ever fixed it back then. They tried but failed miserably.
I hope for their own integrity, that they sort out bf4.
As I've also stated: during the beta people were complaining and I could see why, but I never had any problems with the beta, be it crashing or low fps.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Wait.. your team was complaining or the other team?


My own team was complaining I was the issue.

Told them multiple times to grow a pair and just rush me and cap these points so we could win. Ended up doing everything by myself, squad members wouldn't even spawn on me..... sigh


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am really finding BF4 boring when playing alone. Same game as late BF3. Had a lot of fun when BF3 came out for 2 months. BF4 does not make me want to play it. All the maps feel like BF3 DLC maps.


----------



## Seid Dark

Were these posted already? Maps of new China Rising DLC:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## .theMetal

when does that get released?


----------



## Seid Dark

December 3 for Premium users, December 17 for others.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Holy crap...Dice is becoming the kings of copy and pasting.
Those are bc2 maps.
Don't get be wrong I loved them...But seriously? You pay them to copy and paste? At least in bf3 there was some sort of innovation with the maps...this is shocking. It's becoming the new fifa


----------



## Fanboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Holy crap...Dice is becoming the kings of copy and pasting.
> Those are bc2 maps.
> Don't get be wrong I loved them...But seriously? You pay them to copy and paste? At least in bf3 there was some sort of innovation with the maps...this is shocking. It's becoming the new fifa


They're even copying and pasting in their own bf4 maps...dawn breaker has a building that is also in lancang dam for example


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> not quite. My cousin's pc is all at stock and he is crashing. Mine is oced (before the gpu) was 24hr prime stable, folding stable and stable at playing every other game. I honestly won't take it it someone says : must be your pc.
> That's utter rubbish.
> 
> Anyway, bf has been crashing for years, as I've said many times, check out the 1.25 patch on bf2142 and see how that screwed up the game for many. Dice never ever fixed it back then. They tried but failed miserably.
> I hope for their own integrity, that they sort out bf4.
> As I've also stated: during the beta people were complaining and I could see why, but I never had any problems with the beta, be it crashing or low fps.


Not quite what? I never said it was an issue with peoples' computers. It's most definitely an issue with BF4. I was just saying there's no way of telling how many people were affected.

DICE has gotten better about patching stuff so I don't think these issues will stick around that much longer. Comparing how BF3 was patched compared to BF2; After about a year BF3 was a pretty solid game (as far as bugs go.. I do think they over-balanced weapons







) whereas BF2 had issues that weren't patched until years after. I think it helps that they're an even bigger company now and everyone is more experienced.

Also, this..
Quote:


> Resolving the launch issues is our #1 priority. In fact, we are so serious that we have the entire team working to stabilize the game and we will not move on to other projects until we are sure that Battlefield 4 meets - and exceeds - your expectations. It is the right thing to do.


Anywho, I'm also excited to hear that they've figured out the issue with the 1-shot-kill bug and the fix will be in the next patch. That's one bug that has annoyed the hell out of me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> My own team was complaining I was the issue.
> 
> Told them multiple times to grow a pair and just rush me and cap these points so we could win. Ended up doing everything by myself, squad members wouldn't even spawn on me..... sigh












I've noticed that being a good player gets you a lot more hate than being a bad player. I don't understand it at all.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanboy88*
> 
> They're even copying and pasting in their own bf4 maps...dawn breaker has a building that is also in lancang dam for example


Cause DICE, and as long as you people dont criticise what theyre doing, they'll continue because you throw money at them.


----------



## Fanboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Cause DICE, and as long as you people dont criticise what theyre doing, they'll continue because you throw money at them.


This is true. They'll keep giving us what we're getting because they know we'll pay for it anyway.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Were these posted already? Maps of new China Rising DLC:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice, thanks for the post. i'll watch these when i get home from work tonight.


----------



## Aparition

I see nothing wrong with using same assets in different maps. What is important is that the asset is appropriate and works to give the map great gameplay.
Especially in the case of buildings. Placing the appropriate style of building on a map can have a huge impact on how it plays.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

But people who have playing this series for a while are getting tired of the same crap, myself included.
If I had known this was China dlc, I wouldn't have bought premium at all.
There's no benefits for premium players at the given time either.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Holy crap...Dice is becoming the kings of copy and pasting.
> Those are bc2 maps.
> Don't get be wrong I loved them...But seriously? You pay them to copy and paste? At least in bf3 there was some sort of innovation with the maps...this is shocking. It's becoming the new fifa


Sorry, but how are these copy and pasted? I can see the similarities but things like the landscape are different so chances are the maps were still made from scratch. Maybe they were built with those maps in mind, but that doesn't mean they're copy-pasted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanboy88*
> 
> They're even copying and pasting in their own bf4 maps...dawn breaker has a building that is also in lancang dam for example


Uhh.. do you really expect them to make 100% unique assets for the maps? That's a lot of work. It's really not that big of a deal. Also, you want to talk about reusing assets? Look at the game that everyone seems to love now.. Bad Company 2. People praise its destruction but there was hardly any unique assets and buildings were reused many times in different maps. That's the only reason why destruction seemed amazing in that game. BF4 still has far more unique assets.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> But people who have playing this series for a while are getting tired of the same crap, myself included.
> If I had known this was China dlc, I wouldn't have bought premium at all.
> *There's no benefits for premium players at the given time either.*


I would considering getting the expansions a lot cheaper than buying them separately is a pretty large benefit. That's really all premium is to me at least. Anything else is just a bonus.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I had a solid week of bf4 exe stopped working, pinpointed it to specifically ram speed/voltage. Never happened since.


please elaborate on this. did you just raised you RAM voltage in bios? i'm running "auto"

i still get bf4 stopped working ALL.THE.TIME (everyday at least once)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Sorry, but how are these copy and pasted? I can see the similarities but things like the landscape are different so chances are the maps were still made from scratch. Maybe they were built with those maps in mind, but that doesn't mean they're copy-pasted.
> Uhh.. do you really expect them to make 100% unique assets for the maps? That's a lot of work. It's really not that big of a deal. Also, you want to talk about reusing assets? Look at the game that everyone seems to love now.. Bad Company 2. People praise its destruction but there was hardly any unique assets and buildings were reused many times in different maps. That's the only reason why destruction seemed amazing in that game. BF4 still has far more unique assets.
> I would considering getting the expansions a lot cheaper than buying them separately is a pretty large benefit. That's really all premium is to me at least. Anything else is just a bonus.


Sounding like quite the fanboy amigo. I don't know why you would like play the same game but just with updated graphics
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> please elaborate on this. did you just raised you RAM voltage in bios? i'm running "auto"
> 
> i still get bf4 stopped working ALL.THE.TIME (everyday at least once)


This is a rule for pc's (well not a written one but a recommended one)
In the biis you want to set the timings and voltage to the ones printed on the stickers of your ram.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> please elaborate on this. did you just raised you RAM voltage in bios? i'm running "auto"
> 
> i still get bf4 stopped working ALL.THE.TIME (everyday at least once)
> 
> 
> 
> This is a rule for pc's (well not a written one but a recommended one)
> In the biis you want to set the timings and voltage to the ones printed on the stickers of your ram.
Click to expand...

my mobo is not complete crap so it can figure out the correct RAM profile speed/timing on its own

the sticks are 1.5V... set to "auto" the bios reads 1.5XYZ volts <-- cant remember the actual fraction

i wonder if overvolting the RAM can get rid of the BF4SW error.. @GHOST12 WAT DID U DO EXACTLY?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Just don't be "that guy" who spams the machine gun while the tank you are in is trying to sneak behind a enemy tank. I don't know how many times I've been moving in undetected to kill another piece of armor, when some moron hops in the gunner seat and starts spammin the machine gun lighting us up like a fricking christmas tree on the minimap. I'd say roughly 99.9999999% of the people who hop in the gunner seat are like this btw. The best part is they are usually spamming the gun at stuff they have no hopes of killing.


Of course the other side of that is being the gunner who sees an enemy tank sneaking up on you, but the driver is completely oblivious. You spam Q all day long and the driver is still looking for infantry hiding in a corner somewhere. Very frustrating also.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> My own team was complaining I was the issue.
> 
> Told them multiple times to grow a pair and just rush me and cap these points so we could win. Ended up doing everything by myself, squad members wouldn't even spawn on me..... sigh


All they see is the amount of deaths you have and draw their idiotic conclusions from that. They can't grasp the concept of any game mode other than death match. That sums up the majority of the player base perfectly. And it will only get worse the cheaper the game gets.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> my mobo is not complete crap so it can figure out the correct RAM profile speed/timing on its own
> 
> the sticks are 1.5V... set to "auto" the bios reads 1.5XYZ volts <-- cant remember the actual fraction
> 
> i wonder if overvolting the RAM can get rid of the BF4SW error.. @GHOST12 WAT DID U DO EXACTLY?


His mobo isn't crap guyz. It'll figure it out on it's own....

Take the advice. If manually setting it to 1.5v doesn't work, try 1.51v, 1.52v etc. Don't go crazy with it.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Sorry, but how are these copy and pasted? I can see the similarities but things like the landscape are different so chances are the maps were still made from scratch. Maybe they were built with those maps in mind, but that doesn't mean they're copy-pasted.
> Uhh.. do you really expect them to make 100% unique assets for the maps? That's a lot of work. It's really not that big of a deal. Also, you want to talk about reusing assets? Look at the game that everyone seems to love now.. Bad Company 2. People praise its destruction but there was hardly any unique assets and buildings were reused many times in different maps. That's the only reason why destruction seemed amazing in that game. BF4 still has far more unique assets.
> I would considering getting the expansions a lot cheaper than buying them separately is a pretty large benefit. That's really all premium is to me at least. Anything else is just a bonus.


A lot cheaper?
15+15=30+15+15=60
Premium is 49.99 or 59.99 depending on country.,


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> my mobo is not complete crap so it can figure out the correct RAM profile speed/timing on its own
> 
> the sticks are 1.5V... set to "auto" the bios reads 1.5XYZ volts <-- cant remember the actual fraction
> 
> i wonder if overvolting the RAM can get rid of the BF4SW error.. @GHOST12 WAT DID U DO EXACTLY?
> 
> 
> 
> His mobo isn't crap guyz. It'll figure it out on it's own....
> 
> herp derp
> Take the advice. If manually setting it to 1.5v doesn't work, try 1.51v, 1.52v etc. Don't go crazy with it.
Click to expand...

what advice exactly? set the latency/timings/speed to THE EXACT SAME VALUES that the motherboard can load form the XMP profile ?

kindly shut up and let ghost12 reply if he wants. i would like to know how much extra voltage (beyond stock, in my case 1.5) he had to use to get rid of the error.

ps. everytime you post it sucks. pls stop.


----------



## Slightly skewed

LOL who do you think helped Ghost figure out his issue? We chat daily on BL.

I just told you. Every system is different so telling you what will and won't work is pointless. Voltage is what matters most, start with that.


----------



## dealio

LOL

ok


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> what advice exactly? set the latency/timings/speed to THE EXACT SAME VALUES that the motherboard can load form the XMP profile ?
> 
> kindly shut up and let ghost12 reply if he wants. i would like to know how much extra voltage (beyond stock, in my case 1.5) he had to use to get rid of the error.
> 
> ps. everytime you post it sucks. pls stop.


he is being a jerk but his advice is sound... bump it up a notch at a time until it's stable.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> A lot cheaper?
> 15+15=30+15+15=60
> Premium is 49.99 or 59.99 depending on country.,


There's 5 expansions, so $75. Some people may have gotten China Rising for free, but for someone like me who didn't preorder, that's $25 in savings. Probably later down the line people will be able to get premium for even cheaper or even a premium edition of the game for newcomers which will probably be $60 for the game+premium.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> All the morons see is the amount of deaths you have and draw their idiotic conclusions from that. They can't grasp the concept of any game mode other than death match. That sums up the majority of the player base perfectly. And it will only get worse the cheaper the game gets.
> His mobo isn't crap guyz. It'll figure it out on it's own....
> 
> Take the advice. If manually setting it to 1.5v doesn't work, try 1.51v, 1.52v etc. Don't go crazy with it.


Wouldn't even have half of those deaths if people actually revived or just came with me to cap the flags. Literally every point I capped it was a 1 vs 6 battle while all my teammates just relaxed.

Pretty sure people don't know how to play this game at all.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> he is being a jerk but his advice is sound..


This is exactly how most kids view their parents, but I guess I should just stop posting because it sucks every time I do.

Being a stubborn know-it-all won't get you far in life.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Holy crap...Dice is becoming the kings of copy and pasting.
> Those are bc2 maps.
> Don't get be wrong I loved them...But seriously? You pay them to copy and paste? At least in bf3 there was some sort of innovation with the maps...this is shocking. It's becoming the new fifa


what about COD players with the same stuff everyyear for 60? lol


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> There's 5 expansions, so $75. Some people may have gotten China Rising for free, but for someone like me who didn't preorder, that's $25 in savings. Probably later down the line people will be able to get premium for even cheaper or even a premium edition of the game for newcomers which will probably be $60 for the game+premium.


I learned my lesson with BF3 Premium. The only good DLC was B2K and i bough that and premium on top. 15 + 50. After 2 months premium was dirty cheap. Now i am going to wait when premium in on Sale.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I learned my lesson with BF3 Premium. The only good DLC was B2K and i bough that and premium on top. 15 + 50. After 2 months premium was dirty cheap. Now i am going to wait when premium in on Sale.


That's a good way to do it. While I personally feel it's worth the money, it's pretty much common knowledge that things like Premium are going to drop in price. This may annoy certain people but really that's the case for early adopters for a lot of things.

Although I definitely disagree with the only good BF3 DLC being Back to Karkand. Both Aftermath and End Game were excellent and had some extremely fun and well designed maps. I also liked Close Quarters a bit but I know a lot of people didn't. I had a lot of fun with the maps and Gun Master is one of my favorite modes especially for warming up. I really wish DICE had brought it back with vanilla BF4..







I would have loved to have seen it on more than just a select few maps.


----------



## CattleCorn

Did anyone download those videos of the new China Rising maps before they went private on youtube? I wanna see.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> That's a good way to do it. While I personally feel it's worth the money, it's pretty much common knowledge that things like Premium are going to drop in price. This may annoy certain people but really that's the case for early adopters for a lot of things.
> 
> Although I definitely disagree with the only good BF3 DLC being Back to Karkand. Both Aftermath and End Game were excellent and had some extremely fun and well designed maps. I also liked Close Quarters a bit but I know a lot of people didn't. I had a lot of fun with the maps and Gun Master is one of my favorite modes especially for warming up. I really wish DICE had brought it back with vanilla BF4..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have loved to have seen it on more than just a select few maps.


B2K i played as much as BF3 vanilla maps. The rest i probably spend 5-10 max for DLC. They where not bad just that by then i had lost BF3 interest. There is not need right now for DLC or Premium. BF4 Vanilla maps should hold anyone for a good while and then you wait for premium sale. If you are hardcore BF4 player then it makes sense you will buy it. I cant get myself to play more then 30 min a day in BF4.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> B2K i played as much as BF3 vanilla maps. The rest i probably spend 5-10 max for DLC. They where not bad just that by then i had lost BF3 interest. There is not need right now for DLC or Premium. BF4 Vanilla maps should hold anyone for a good while and then you wait for premium sale. If you are hardcore BF4 player then it makes sense you will buy it. I cant get myself to play more then 30 min a day in BF4.


I had stopped playing BF3 around the time Armored Kill was released up until Aftermath was released. The new maps definitely revived my interest in the game. For BF4, however, I'm absolutely loving the vanilla maps and I'm having a ton of fun with all the different modes. I don't see myself losing interest in the game anytime soon. I haven't bought premium yet but I will at some point. Right now replacing and upgrading parts for my PC has priority over buying premium.

Speaking of which.. I should actually be able to play conquest without any issues now that I'm back to 8GB. Before it would shoot my memory usages straight up to 100%. Now I just need to get a new motherboard so I can do some overclocking and get another set of RAM or possibly another HD 7790.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> There's 5 expansions, so $75. Some people may have gotten China Rising for free, but for someone like me who didn't preorder, that's $25 in savings. Probably later down the line people will be able to get premium for even cheaper or even a premium edition of the game for newcomers which will probably be $60 for the game+premium.


You can get premium for less than 30 bucks on various sites.
And you could proxy it.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> he is being a jerk but his advice is sound..
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly how most kids view their parents, but I guess I should just stop posting because it sucks every time I do.
> 
> Being a stubborn know-it-all won't get you far in life.
Click to expand...

that condescending tone of yours is a tad bit annoying, but s'ok to keep it up, i'm sure i we will live.

"WELL SON CRANK IT UP UNTIL GETRDONE" ... thanks?

"WELL SON EBRY SYSTAM IS DIFRANT" ...breaking news

"WELL SON NEVAR SET ANYTHING TO AUTO" .. . the voltage set to "auto" just sets it to the XMP profile value ot 1.5 but in reality it reads a bit higher 1.504-1.512

no offense but that advice is barely advice. its just regurgitated common sense that has little to do with my orignal post. i just asked how much of a voltage increment SOMEONE ELSE had to use. a simple enough question.

aaanyyyway... i just set DRAM to 1.525V and i guess i'll see how it goes.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> You can get premium for less than 30 bucks on various sites.
> And you could proxy it.


30 for it would be a solid deal. Thing is, we've only seen Second Assault so far so we are flying blind here.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> that condescending tone of yours is a tad bit annoying, but s'ok to keep it up, i'm sure i we will live.
> 
> "WELL SON CRANK IT UP UNTIL GETRDONE" ... thanks?
> 
> "WELL SON EBRY SYSTAM IS DIFRANT" ...breaking news
> 
> "WELL SON NEVAR SET ANYTHING TO AUTO" .. . the voltage set to "auto" just sets it to the XMP profile value ot 1.5 but in reality it reads a bit higher 1.504-1.512
> 
> no offense but that advice is barely advice. its just regurgitated common sense that has little to do with my orignal post. i just asked how much of a voltage increment SOMEONE ELSE had to use. a simple enough question.
> 
> aaanyyyway... i just set DRAM to 1.525V and i guess i'll see how it goes.


You're embarrassing yourself here. Ghost is on an entirely different chipset/socket and like I mentioned, every system is different so the small increment approach is the best approach. Asking what someone else used, as I already pointed out, is pointless and in no way will that information help you. But I'm sure you will be all angry about it figuring that you can make that decision for yourself. I see you decided to take our advice anyways. Hope it works.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> 30 for it would be a solid deal. Thing is, we've only seen Second Assault so far so we are flying blind here.


The China Rising maps were just shown off. Some videos of them were posted on here a few pages back. They look pretty good to me, although one of them they only showed off the domination configuration so you didn't get an idea of how big the map actually is.


----------



## dealio

again, LOL ok. you are the man, dog.












































regarding Premium: if you follow this thread, you are probably going to play the game for a while, so just buy Premiun now and getrdone. or wait until 6 months to BF5 and buy for $10. not sure. scratch all that. do wat skewed sez.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> The China Rising maps were just shown off. Some videos of them were posted on here a few pages back. They look pretty good to me, although one of them they only showed off the domination configuration so you didn't get an idea of how big the map actually is.


Probably get taken down like the others. This map looks awesome. What was shown (TDM) of Silk Road looks awful though.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Probably get taken down like the others. Looks good though.


Thats looks really good.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Probably get taken down like the others. This map looks awesome. What was shown (TDM) of Silk Road looks awful though.


Huh, I didn't actually realize they were leaked. Seems weird since the previews are done by Gamespot. Anywho, yeah they look really nice.

What I'm wondering is if the 5 weapon per pack so far is something that they're going to do for every pack. That would work much better than what they did with BF3 and only having 10 weapons each in only the first two packs.

I also really like that they're actually adding new equipment in the packs. I think the only new piece of equipment that they added in BF3 was the crossbow and equipment was the one thing I really thought BF3 needed more of.

*edit*
Oh man it feels awesome to be able to alt-tab BF4 without my computer going super slow. xD


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> You can get premium for less than 30 bucks on various sites.
> And you could proxy it.


Ya I got premium for about that with Green Man Gaming. They had a % off plus $9 credit for buying BF4.








Thought it was a good deal for all the extra content and little bonuses.


----------



## DoomDash

I get the first dlc for free so I will wait for premium.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I get the first dlc for free so I will wait for premium.


This is my thought process as well, *but* do we have to wait an extra two weeks to be able to play it?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> This is my thought process as well, *but* do we have to wait an extra two weeks to be able to play it?


Yes you have to wait unless you have premium.


----------



## 12Cores

Zealotkiller nice build, I am sure uou get amazing performance with those 7970's. My single card is destroying this game @ 1080p.


----------



## connectwise

How the fudge do I loose 20 skill points by zoning into the game with few seconds left, then the game end with me going 0-0.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> How the fudge do I loose 20 skill points by zoning into the game with few seconds left, then the game end with me going 0-0.


why care?
FUN > stats=/= fun


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> How the fudge do I loose 20 skill points by zoning into the game with few seconds left, then the game end with me going 0-0.


Why do I take a loss on my stats if I join a game that ends before I even have a chance to spawn in? Just like "does the light really go off when I shut the refrigerator door", some questions will never be answered.


----------



## connectwise

Skill points not important?



~fuming


----------



## moocowman

I couldn't care less about my stats. I mess around too much so maintaining decent stats is impossible.


----------



## WhiteDog

More BF 4 awesomeness and cool music. Still a few hitbox issues and the most annoying 1 shot kill bug. Luckily DICE is promising a fix for that one. Until then, enjoy these videos












If you missed the others, check my youtube channel for the 6 others









Have a nice day


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I couldn't care less about my stats. I mess around too much so maintaining decent stats is impossible.


Well for people like me who need virtual validation cus our daddies didn't hug us enough, we need accurate stats!


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> What is your strategy for getting good, easy repairs? Really want that UMP-9.


The way I did it was sit in the rear seat of an attack boat. I would get tons of repair ribbons, and would alternate the use of AA launcher or SRAW, depending on if the opposing team had a couple good pilots or boaters. The poor Heli's swooping down to attack never expect to be taken down by someone in the attack boat. The attack boat in general is absolutely devastating, and can quickly turn the tide of battle. I have unlocked all weapons and such for the attack boat, and it is lethal. You can actually equip AA rockets and even a couple TV missles.

If you're really lucky, you'll ride in a heli with an ace pilot. There, you'll get tons of repair ribbons.

I am sad to say that after unlocking the UMP-9 a couple weeks ago, I have yet to try it. Same goes with the MP7 and a drove of other guns.

I just can't seem to put down the AKU-12 or my shottys.


----------



## WhiteDog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Well for people like me who need virtual validation cus our daddies didn't hug us enough, we need accurate stats!


haha true. We are all stat whores







to some extent


----------



## JAM3S121

Anyone know whos offering the pc version of bf4 for $25-$30 on black friday? I think amazon is gonna have it.. but is that for digital or boxed?


----------



## Panzerfury

Anyone else having problems loading the stats and overview part of battlelog?
Mine just says loading, and nothing happens.
I don't have problems with finding servers.

(i'm still crashing sometimes with looping sound and a frozen picture (actually only happened in parcel storm), thinking of getting a new CPU to see if it helps)


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Wouldn't even have half of those deaths if people actually revived or just came with me to cap the flags. Literally every point I capped it was a 1 vs 6 battle while all my teammates just relaxed.
> 
> Pretty sure people don't know how to play this game at all.


I had a round on lockers the other day and two guys in our team told me to stop going outside and capping the flag near the RUS spawn and then going to D,he said we will lose if I keep doing that(he kept spawning at C to join the clusterfudge),I really think some people have no clue.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Anyone know whos offering the pc version of bf4 for $25-$30 on black friday? I think amazon is gonna have it.. but is that for digital or boxed?


http://www.ign.com/wikis/black-friday-cyber-monday/All_Black_Friday_Gaming_Sales_2013


----------



## axiumone

I've noticed there's a new bug in BF4 that wasn't in BF3, this only applies to nvidia surround, as far as I'm aware. The friendly/foe identifier chips only display on the center monitor in surround, if someone is standing in your peripheral vision, they will not have their chip visible unless you turn to face them. This makes it very hard to identify friend from foe. Is anyone else experiencing the same thing?

I'm on win 8.1 and 331.65 drivers.

[edit] Just tried 331.93, they fixed this issue.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Well for people like me who need virtual validation cus our daddies didn't hug us enough, we need accurate stats!


The stat system is currently broken (yes, overused term, but applies here). Every beginning of a round early on if i get a kill or get killed, i dont see it on the stat list. I've noticed this a lot. I'm not sure if the server has to fully load or what, but i'd say the past week or 2 this would account for about 50 kills. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Maxxa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> The stat system is currently broken (yes, overused term, but applies here). Every beginning of a round early on if i get a kill or get killed, i dont see it on the stat list. I've noticed this a lot. I'm not sure if the server has to fully load or what, but i'd say the past week or 2 this would account for about 50 kills. Anyone else notice this?


If you are just going by TAB right after you die or kill someone it take 5-10 seconds to update.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxa*
> 
> If you are just going by TAB right after you die or kill someone it take 5-10 seconds to update.


I'll keep that in mind the next time. Thanks. Anyone else hoping for a drop in Premium this Black Friday?! Even playing on TDM, i'm loving all the levels.


----------



## ssgwright

no, the reason you don't see your death as soon as you go down and hit tab is because you're not fully dead, you can still be revived. The death only shows after the revive timer expires.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxa*
> 
> If you are just going by TAB right after you die or kill someone it take 5-10 seconds to update.


Thanks, didn't know that.

Kind of feels like this:


----------



## grunion

Squad leaders be squad leaders please, give orders..
If you see your squad capping a flag, order it so we can get the points.

And prox scanner is definitely broken.


----------



## Maxxa

I'm finding some maps to be a bit too busy with all of the overlay icons and detail inside of some of the buildings. It's becoming very common for me to not shoot at someone because they have a blue dorito above their head only to find out after they shoot me it was an enemy with one of my teammates way off in the distance. Is there no way they can block these doritos out if they are too close to an enemy in your LoS?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxa*
> 
> I'm finding some maps to be a bit too busy with all of the overlay icons and detail inside of some of the buildings. It's becoming very common for me to not shoot at someone because they have a blue dorito above their head only to find out after they shoot me it was an enemy with one of my teammates way off in the distance. Is there no way they can block these doritos out if they are too close to an enemy in your LoS?


It would be nice if the "dorito" alpha was range based...the farther away from you the more faded they are and then at a certain distance they cap at a minimal alpha so you don't have them popping in and out.


----------



## mboner1

Here's a vid of me in some MP action, hasn't got many hits so thought i would post it here for anyone that cares lol. Turns out EMINEM's "Survival" goes better in battlefield than CoD lol









Started slow but ended up 23-10, had a few good moments.


----------



## ihatelolcats

doritos definitely need a change. horrible implementation


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> doritos definitely need a change. horrible implementation


Yep maybe a way to toggle friendly and hostile on/off independently at the least.


----------



## Maxxa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Yep maybe a way to toggle friendly and hostile on/off independently at the least.


I was thinking more of a "filter bubble" that surrounds enemies that are in your LoS so it would filter out teammates doritos that appear within (just grabbing here) an in game meter or two of the enemy.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Squad leaders be squad leaders please, give orders..
> If you see your squad capping a flag, order it so we can get the points.
> 
> And prox scanner is definitely broken.


So much this. I feel like some of these people also hide their chat because no matter how many times you ask them nicely to mark objectives, they still don't do it. I kinda wish there was a voting system to change squad leader if yours is useless.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxa*
> 
> I'm finding some maps to be a bit too busy with all of the overlay icons and detail inside of some of the buildings. It's becoming very common for me to not shoot at someone because they have a blue dorito above their head only to find out after they shoot me it was an enemy with one of my teammates way off in the distance. Is there no way they can block these doritos out if they are too close to an enemy in your LoS?


The closest thing right now to a less cluttered screen i found is to play Hardcore. Unfortunately, you still see the marker above the player. I'm going to try it out. Rules are more strict, but may make you a better player overall.


Friendly fire = On
Killcam = Off
Minimap = Off (On in BF3)
Minimap spotting = Off (On in BF3)
HUD = Off
3D spotting = Off
nameTag = Off
3rd Person Cam = Off
Health regen = Off
Vehicles spawn = On
Soldier's health = 60%
Bulletdamage = 100%
Only spawn on Squad Leaders = On
Reload whole mags = On (mag pool, not ammo pool. Off in BF3)
Hit indicators = Off (On in BF3)


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Here's a vid of me in some MP action, hasn't got many hits so thought i would post it here for anyone that cares lol. Turns out EMINEM's "Survival" goes better in battlefield than CoD lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started slow but ended up 23-10, had a few good moments.


I really hate people who put music to videos.

I don't want to hear what you think is good... well, at least it isn't some awful metal or eastern European trance...

Well played anyway...


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> The way I did it was sit in the rear seat of an attack boat. I would get tons of repair ribbons, and would alternate the use of AA launcher or SRAW, depending on if the opposing team had a couple good pilots or boaters. The poor Heli's swooping down to attack never expect to be taken down by someone in the attack boat. The attack boat in general is absolutely devastating, and can quickly turn the tide of battle. I have unlocked all weapons and such for the attack boat, and it is lethal. You can actually equip AA rockets and even a couple TV missles.
> 
> If you're really lucky, you'll ride in a heli with an ace pilot. There, you'll get tons of repair ribbons.
> 
> I am sad to say that after unlocking the UMP-9 a couple weeks ago, I have yet to try it. Same goes with the MP7 and a drove of other guns.
> 
> I just can't seem to put down the AKU-12 or my shottys.


Last night I just put on chat "Who wants a repair tool player for a heli" and I joined a squad with a guy named Mr-Jig. He was crazy good at flying the helicopters. In one round of conquest I got 13 or 17 repair ribbons. I went from 11 to over 50 in no time. He was loving having me there and I was able to do that part of the assignment. At one point late in the round I was actually in second place on my team and I'd only killed 2 people and died 2 times. He just capped everything.

It was awesome.

Now I just need to get about 15 more carbine kills and the UMP-9 is mine. Might not be a great gun, don't know, but I just like unlocking new guns and playing with them.


----------



## Blindrage606

Just as a heads up to those who experience crashing after upgrading to Win8.1/8 is to reinstall/install tool by punk buster. I had the same issue, and it fixed it.

Punkbuster reinstall tool for BF4.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I really hate people who put music to videos.
> 
> I don't want to hear what you think is good... well, at least it isn't some awful metal or eastern European trance...
> 
> Well played anyway...


Haha! Cheers... i think? lol.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Haha! Cheers... i think? lol.


Better just to leave gameplay noise... no music









If people want music, they can play their own!


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Better just to leave gameplay noise... no music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If people want music, they can play their own!


Haha, yeah, i generally don't play music to them but if i have a song that i think suits the gameplay i will use it, plus that song is used for CoD so i thought i would use it for bf4 lol


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Haha, yeah, i generally don't play music to them but if i have a song that i think suits the gameplay i will use it, plus that song is used for CoD so i thought i would use it for bf4 lol


Bah, gameplay videos without music are boring.







j/k, It's your video though so make them how you want. No matter what you do, some people will like them and some won't. The sound in general seems blown out but I like the tune.









Some 5v5 Domination on ESL Versus.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Squad leaders be squad leaders please, give orders..
> If you see your squad capping a flag, order it so we can get the points


That would require people to pay attention to what is happening in the game though, and most people on public servers are only worried about their own game/stats.

Are the Zuni rockets any good in the mobile AA?


----------



## .theMetal

*Question:* Is there any way to run commander mode on my 5 year old laptop? I mean it shouldn't be to intensive if it runs on tablets right?

I'm heading out of town during the holidays and I was thinking about bringing my lappy along for some commander action if possible.


----------



## skupples

I may actually pick this game up if I can get one of the 25$ amazon copies.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I really hate people who put music to videos.
> 
> I don't want to hear what you think is good... well, at least it isn't some awful metal or eastern European trance...
> 
> Well played anyway...


I can guarantee you from my experiences on youtube, that's quite the opposite.
Without music people get bored watching gameplay -most people at least.

And what's up, you seem to be quite moody recently?
Please don't tell me you've become german so fast! haha


----------



## Aparition

I'd like it if they could scale the doritos by distance. The farther they are the smaller and more transparent the icon.
I've had so many markers on my display I had trouble seeing in front of me.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I can guarantee you from my experiences on youtube, that's quite the opposite.
> Without music people get bored watching gameplay -most people at least.
> 
> And what's up, you seem to be quite moody recently?
> Please don't tell me you've become german so fast! haha


Music in gameplay videos, especially if its generic Disturbed or Dubstep.. its just annoying and not fun to watch, I just mute those videos.
I rather hear the game sounds, its one thing if youre making a good montage (in-style of 1.6/css/csgo) then you obviously got to have music if you sync everything. But no..


----------



## Waleh

Does anyone know if I can run this game with a stock Q6600 and 6850 on low (1680x1050)? I'm thinking of jumping on a black friday deal. Thanks


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Does anyone know if I can run this game with a stock Q6600 and 6850 on low (1680x1050)? I'm thinking of jumping on a black friday deal. Thanks


A friend with 6850 @ 775/1000 and i5-2400 gets dips below 60fps on 1680x1050 on low. i5-2400 is a lot better than Q6600 and it's @ 3.2Ghz.You'll have to OC to 4.00Ghz and will still have less FPS than him.

P.S. Any deals on BF4 Premium? I want to stick under 40$ if possible,does anybody know where i can get that kind of price?


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

How does teamspeak work? When I download which version should I download, netplayer, gamed!de, or teamspeak?


----------



## RexKobra

Well, something is very wrong with the game right now. I just logged in after a few days of not playing and I have no weapons unlocked, or any other unlocks for that matter. I also have played three matches without gaining any points.

Ugh.....


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Oh I forgot to add my experiences from two nights ago.
I was running at around 80fps and then suddenly realised something is horribly wrong, I glance at my fps and see it suddenly down at 20
Now you might say: levolition, explosions or something. Well no, there was nothing happening at the time, I was just capping an objective.
Suddenly my cousin says to me: what the hell is happening I'm running at 20fps!?
Shortly after, my fps boosts back to 80, and so does my cousin's.
Something affected both of us, to suddenly drop to 20fps...I have no idea what it was, but it was shockingly bad.
Just an fyi: my cousin lives on the opposite side of the world with a completely different setup to mine.

Anyone experienced this, and not via levolution or anything? In 50hrs, this was the first time I've experienced it


----------



## ipv89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Oh I forgot to add my experiences from two nights ago.
> I was running at around 80fps and then suddenly realised something is horribly wrong, I glance at my fps and see it suddenly down at 20
> Now you might say: levolition, explosions or something. Well no, there was nothing happening at the time, I was just capping an objective.
> Suddenly my cousin says to me: what the hell is happening I'm running at 20fps!?
> Shortly after, my fps boosts back to 80, and so does my cousin's.
> Something affected both of us, to suddenly drop to 20fps...I have no idea what it was, but it was shockingly bad.
> Just an fyi: my cousin lives on the opposite side of the world with a completely different setup to mine.
> 
> Anyone experienced this, and not via levolution or anything? In 50hrs, this was the first time I've experienced it


If he was on the other side of the world I take it one of you had bad ping? I have has smiler experiences when there are people on a server with ping => 100ms


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> If he was on the other side of the world I take it one of you had bad ping? I have has smiler experiences when there are people on a server with ping => 100ms


my ping was between 80-120 - his must have been under 40ms
It was in a US server.

So you think an FPS drop was LINKED to someone with say 400ping entering the server!?
I don't see the correlation.


----------



## ipv89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> my ping was between 80-120 - his must have been under 40ms
> It was in a US server.
> 
> So you think an FPS drop was LINKED to someone with say 400ping entering the server!?
> I don't see the correlation.


Yes id does seam to cause a FPS drop, not sure why I wouldn't think it would but it is just what I have observed.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> Yes id does seam to cause a FPS drop, not sure why I wouldn't think it would but it is just what I have observed.


thanks for sharing your observations







!
+rep


----------



## icehotshot

Can anyone else not play siege if Shanghai? It always crashes within a few minutes for me but I have no problems with any other maps.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> How does teamspeak work? When I download which version should I download, netplayer, gamed!de, or teamspeak?


http://teamspeak.com/?page=downloads - Just download whichever version is correct for your OS. You just need the client version unless you are setting up your own server.


----------



## hamzta09

Why would Ping affect framerate?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Why would Ping affect framerate?


im not sure how or why but there might be something to that idea. sometimes i get packet loss where i lose connection to the server for a second and i can tell because the framerate is weird. its choppy even though it shows good fps


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Lads - anyone provide me the cheapest price for BF4 Premium?
I know my lil cousin is going to want it - so I want to get it for him for Christmas.
No rush tog et it right now, but at least before the 22nd of December.

Any links, prices?

I live in the UK, he lives in the USA - but all I need the site to accept is Paypal.
He games on the PC like me.

Replies will be appreciated







!


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

But see how it says mirror, what is that all about?


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> im not sure how or why but there might be something to that idea. sometimes i get packet loss where i lose connection to the server for a second and i can tell because the framerate is weird. its choppy even though it shows good fps


Yup, and the rubber banding, even when ping is good (50-120), UUGHHHHHH

There's so many instances though where the servers I'm on just dc's everyone.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> But see how it says mirror, what is that all about?


That is just giving you a choice of who's server you download the file from. One mirror might download faster for you than the others. Or if one server goes down the others act as alternates.


----------



## Robilar

I'm having a recurring issue. I die and get stuck is revive mode, cant move, cant accept revive. Sometimes I can be killed sometimes I can't.

Anyone know of a solution to this?

also has anyone else noticed on the map with all the rooftops (Forget the name) with water down at the base of the buildings, there is one ladder at the far left corner with a tv antenna at the top of it. I've gotten stuck on that ladder with no way off the 3 times I have used it.


----------



## connectwise

No rob, never had that problem, cus either i'm being dumbly revived and killed right away, or.. or nothing, that's always the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I really hate people who put music to videos.
> 
> I don't want to hear what you think is good... well, at least it isn't some awful metal or eastern European trance...
> 
> Well played anyway...


but but... it's shady!

So like in that clip, the player reloaded before his clip was up often. Is normal mode allows rounds to be saved from previous clips to the new one? Or is it the same as hardcore where if you reload before the clip is up, all of the round of the previous clip is gone?


----------



## RexKobra

New patch coming next week:

-Removed the blur effect on soldiers that appeared when Commanders were using EMP attacks

-Fixed the audio bug where audio sometimes randomly dropped out while playing on certain multiplayer maps (typically Golmud Railway and Hainan Resort)

-Fixed the "one-hit kill bug" where occasionally damage from a single bullet was applied multiple times

-Fixed a common crash that would occur when exiting from the Single Player Campaign to Main Menu

-Tweaked the network and computer performance screen to show proper values. Players can now test their computer and network connection and get recommendations if they need to adjust something to improve their gameplay experience.

http://www.pcgamer.com/2013/11/27/next-battlefield-4-patch-to-address-one-hit-kill-bug-and-other-issues/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> New patch coming next week:
> 
> Removed the blur effect on soldiers that appeared when Commanders were using EMP attacks
> 
> Fixed the audio bug where audio sometimes randomly dropped out while playing on certain multiplayer maps (typically Golmud Railway and Hainan Resort)
> 
> Fixed the "one-hit kill bug" where occasionally damage from a single bullet was applied multiple times
> 
> Fixed a common crash that would occur when exiting from the Single Player Campaign to Main Menu
> 
> Tweaked the network and computer performance screen to show proper values. Players can now test their computer and network connection and get recommendations if they need to adjust something to improve their gameplay experience.
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/2013/11/27/next-battlefield-4-patch-to-address-one-hit-kill-bug-and-other-issues/


let's see if it actually plays out the way they say it.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> let's see if it actually plays out the way they say it.


So long as blur effect is removed, ill be happy. They can keep everything else the same but the blur effect has got to go.

I don't know what all the fuss is about the headshot issue. In my opinion, all head shots should be one hit kills. I could understand if the kill box was too large, but that doesnt seem to be the issue here.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> So long as blur effect is removed, ill be happy. They can keep everything else the samez but the blur effect has got to go.
> 
> I don't know what all the fuss is about the headshot issue. In my opinion, all head shots should be one hit kills. I could understand of the kill box was too large, but that dorsnt seem to be the issue here.


headshot issue happens all too often on my end. I get 1 hit killed way too often.

That needs to be solved and that stupid blur/emp effect has to be also scrapped, completely.


----------



## Aparition

It is the damage values.
An AR with Max 30 damage should only score 60 damage on a headshot.

This balances out the role of recon that has 59 damage rifles which would be 118 with a headshot.

A random shot from an AR half a map away that immediately kills you messes up all of the class balancing.

It's a bug and I'm glad they are fixing it.


----------



## skywarp00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> That battlescreen has yet to work.


Server decides if its enabled. eg most hardcore servers have it disabled.


----------



## keikei

Anyone else gonna cram a lot of gameplay this holiday weekend?!









RexKobra, @ the rate you're leveling up, you will max out your character before monday!


----------



## skywarp00

my post has been lost in here. Why have dice not picked up on the thousands of users like me expierencing "bf4 stopped responding" error? Why is this not being patched. Why am i still getting this issue? ive re-install the direct x components and other files mannualy from the dir folder, mannualy got punkbuster and updated with bf4. This issue is isolated to this game only, i can play cod ghosts non stop and bf3 with no issue.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywarp00*
> 
> my post has been lost in here. Why have dice not picked up on the thousands of users like me expierencing "bf4 stopped responding" error? Why is this not being patched. Why am i still getting this issue? ive re-install the direct x components and other files mannualy from the dir folder, mannualy got punkbuster and updated with bf4. This issue is isolated to this game only, i can play cod ghosts non stop and bf3 with no issue.


I know how you feel, I'm pretty much in the same situation the game always crashing since it came out I've only played 3 times other than that I gave up playing it since EA doesn't care about PC users.


----------



## Slightly skewed

BL update tonight. I'm hoping and expecting a client patch when China Rising is released. I've pretty much stopped playing until that happens anyways.

I think just about everyone has experienced the revive bugs and other crashes. My favorite revive bug is the one where mu HUD completely disappears. Game looks so clean and more realistic. Good thing FF is off in those cases.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Oh another bug: you can't scope in and you're limited to only hip fire. Happens randomly


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywarp00*
> 
> my post has been lost in here. Why have dice not picked up on the thousands of users like me expierencing "bf4 stopped responding" error? Why is this not being patched. Why am i still getting this issue? ive re-install the direct x components and other files mannualy from the dir folder, mannualy got punkbuster and updated with bf4. This issue is isolated to this game only, i can play cod ghosts non stop and bf3 with no issue.


Check your CPU load during gameplay, I've gotten that crash error when my CPU got to 90% load, very rare though after I turned down some graphics.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I'd like it if they could scale the doritos by distance. The farther they are the smaller and more transparent the icon.
> I've had so many markers on my display I had trouble seeing in front of me.


This is asking too much man! I wish they gave players control over size, opacity, & the like. One of the main reasons i'm still on the bench.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

I just wish that there was less stuff on the ground, sometimes, (especially on Flood Zone) I will be trying to run and just keep on being caught on all the junk that is on the roof tops from the walls that blew up and random plants and stuff, I have to spam spacebar just to get anywhere, and when you are trying to run away from bullets it is really annoying.


----------



## skywarp00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> Check your CPU load during gameplay, I've gotten that crash error when my CPU got to 90% load, very rare though after I turned down some graphics.


Ok thanks mate. ill give that a try, i have noticed the cpu usage is very high and i have unparked the cores but ill tone down the graphics and see if that helps.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywarp00*
> 
> Ok thanks mate. ill give that a try, i have noticed the cpu usage is very high and i have unparked the cores but ill tone down the graphics and see if that helps.


I ran 1080P maxed on single player with no issues, but multiplier I have to run highs with AO off, just so it doesn't crash midgame.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> I just wish that there was less stuff on the ground, sometimes, (especially on Flood Zone) I will be trying to run and just keep on being caught on all the junk that is on the roof tops from the walls that blew up and random plants and stuff, I have to spam spacebar just to get anywhere, and when you are trying to run away from bullets it is really annoying.


this may be my number 1 complaint about the game. it is so so annoying when you die for such a stupid reason


----------



## skywarp00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> I ran 1080P maxed on single player with no issues, but multiplier I have to run highs with AO off, just so it doesn't crash midgame.


ok kool mate. this def helps me understand where the issue lies now. thanks heaps.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I'm having a recurring issue. I die and get stuck is revive mode, cant move, cant accept revive. Sometimes I can be killed sometimes I can't.
> 
> Anyone know of a solution to this?
> 
> also has anyone else noticed on the map with all the rooftops (Forget the name) with water down at the base of the buildings, there is one ladder at the far left corner with a tv antenna at the top of it. I've gotten stuck on that ladder with no way off the 3 times I have used it.


Happened to me once, in the prison cluster map, I had to quit the game and rejoin the server - no other amount of key pressing did anything. I know there's a ladder in the Floodzone map that I've never been able to climb off the top of but I've never actually got stuck, I've been able to go down again.

My most common bug at the moment is the heat scope doesn't work the first time, I have to switch to a different weapon and back for it to kick in.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

What map and mode do you guys recommend for a lone wolf?


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

So if there is double XP for a certain amount of time, and during that time you use a 50% XP boost that you got from a battlepack do they stack?


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What map and mode do you guys recommend for a lone wolf?


Zavod, hurt locker, and hainan resort
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> So long as blur effect is removed, ill be happy. They can keep everything else the same but the blur effect has got to go.
> 
> I don't know what all the fuss is about the headshot issue. In my opinion, all head shots should be one hit kills. I could understand if the kill box was too large, but that doesnt seem to be the issue here.


Not enough! But yes that one is tough to swallow


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What map and mode do you guys recommend for a lone wolf?


Basically anything, except large conquest maps or squad tdm. Rush, Obliteration, and tdm have simple rules, so everyone knows what to do. All the maps for these are smaller or segregated so there is always action going on.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Zavod, hurt locker, and hainan resort


I like Paracel Storm, rain helps you flank and hide a lil better


----------



## RexKobra

New 331.93 Beta drivers:

http://www.geforce.com/drivers

*Release Summary

This new 331.93 Beta driver provides an updated SLI profile for Assassins Creed IV: Black Flag and ensures maximum performance and system stability across all titles.

In addition, the 331.93 Beta driver is bundled with GeForce Experience v1.7.1 which includes support for two highly-anticipated new technologies. NVIDIA GameStream™ provides end users with the ability to stream PC games from their GeForce GTX-equipped PC directly to a SHIELD device. This update also includes the Beta version of GeForce ShadowPlay™, an innovated new game capture tool with exceptional features and performance.

New in GeForce 331.93 Beta drivers
•SLI Technology
◦Assassins Creed IV: Black Flag - updated profile
•Gaming Technology
◦Supports GeForce ShadowPlay™ technology
•SHIELD
◦Supports NVIDIA GameStream™ technology

Additional Details
•Installs new PhysX System Software 9.13.0725.
•Installs HD Audio v1.3.26.4
•Installs GeForce Experience 1.7.1
•Includes support for applications built using CUDA 5.5 or earlier version of the CUDA Toolkit. More information at http://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-toolkit
•Supports OpenGL 4.4 for GeForce 400-series and later GPUs.
•Supports DisplayPort 1.2 for GeForce GTX 600 series GPUs.
•Supports multiple languages and APIs for GPU computing: CUDA C, CUDA C++, CUDA Fortran, OpenCL, DirectCompute, and Microsoft C++ AMP.
•Supports single GPU and NVIDIA SLI technology on DirectX 9, DirectX 10, DirectX 11, and OpenGL, including 3-way SLI, Quad SLI, and SLI support on SLI-certified Intel and AMD motherboards.
*


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> I just wish that there was less stuff on the ground, sometimes, (especially on Flood Zone) I will be trying to run and just keep on being caught on all the junk that is on the roof tops from the walls that blew up and random plants and stuff, I have to spam spacebar just to get anywhere, and when you are trying to run away from bullets it is really annoying.


I hate that, but worse for me is the broken walls that look like you should be able to jump over, but you can't. I've been stuck trying to vault/jump over walls before trying to get away from a tank or something, and then getting mowed down like a bug on a plate. Sucks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> So if there is double XP for a certain amount of time, and during that time you use a 50% XP boost that you got from a battlepack do they stack?


It should, yes.


----------



## skupples

The new NV beta driver (and it's previous iteration) seem to be causing allot of hard locks for people in many new titles.


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> It is the damage values.
> An AR with Max 30 damage should only score 60 damage on a headshot.


Battlelog gun stats are wrong in this regard: AR's only do 25 max damage up to 8 meters, not 30.


----------



## redalert

except the Scar-H that does 34 max damage


----------



## brazilianloser

The story of my life here... lost all desire to play this game at this point.


----------



## connectwise

AMD R9 290.

SHOCKER


----------



## skupples

Seems amazon isn't pushing the BF4 deal state side.


----------



## Sadmoto

has anyone been able to get the battlescreen to work on their android phone? I got commander working but I'd love to use my HTC One X as map and sit it under my tv.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> So if there is double XP for a certain amount of time, and during that time you use a 50% XP boost that you got from a battlepack do they stack?


yep...imagine double xp with 100% boost.....yummmm


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> yep...imagine double xp with 100% boost.....yummmm


Sounds like a bad MMO struggling to maintain membership...


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Sounds like a bad MMO struggling to maintain membership...


I swear this game..... its like getting a hooker and instead of enjoying it you are forced to go all out till you get to 110....


----------



## DoomDash

I stopped using precisionX and it fixed most of my crashing issues ( with bf3 too ).


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I can guarantee you from my experiences on youtube, that's quite the opposite.
> Without music people get bored watching gameplay -most people at least.
> 
> And what's up, you seem to be quite moody recently?
> Please don't tell me you've become german so fast! haha


I'm always moody... but it doesn't help that it was -6c and only getting colder.

I'm going to a Latin American concert tonight... and it's going to be snowing. That's not cool!?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The new NV beta driver (and it's previous iteration) seem to be causing allot of hard locks for people in many new titles.


I have noticed a much larger than normal amount of complaints of this as well with this BETA. Seems like something more than the typical user error installing an unsigned driver.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I'm always moody... but it doesn't help that it was -6c and only getting colder.
> 
> I'm going to a Latin American concert tonight... and it's going to be snowing. That's not cool!?


haha yes that qualifies you as cool mkay


----------



## DoomDash

Can't believe the elevator trick on Shanghi is still there.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I have noticed a much larger than normal amount of complaints of this as well with this BETA. Seems like something more than the typical user error installing an unsigned driver.


I am using them and haven't experienced and hard locks. BF4 needs some more testing to confirm how they run for me but other games (Black Flag, Rivals, Metro LL) all run very well on it. Might be a 7xx/titan series issue.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I stopped using precisionX and it fixed most of my crashing issues ( with bf3 too ).


What are you using in it's place? Afterburner?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

So guys I've been looking around for BF4 premium on PC - cheapest I found was £28 on ebay, but £30 from reputable sellers.
Anyone got any suggestions?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Battlefield-4-Premium-origin-DLC-for-pc-FREE-P-P-/261338195001?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3cd8f86439

http://gamingtitans.com/battlefield-4-premium

http://www.simplycdkeys.com/origin/battlefield-4-premium-content


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> What are you using in it's place? Afterburner?


Nothing. I hear they can cause the same issues so I just decided not to take the chance. I wish they didn't give me more problems but they do.


----------



## RexKobra

Amazon game deal calendar:

http://www.amazon.com/b?ref_=tsm_1_fb_s_amzn_mwyfgr&ie=UTF8&node=8021566011


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> So guys I've been looking around for BF4 premium on PC - cheapest I found was £28 on ebay, but £30 from reputable sellers.
> Anyone got any suggestions?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Battlefield-4-Premium-origin-DLC-for-pc-FREE-P-P-/261338195001?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3cd8f86439
> 
> http://gamingtitans.com/battlefield-4-premium
> 
> http://www.simplycdkeys.com/origin/battlefield-4-premium-content


I bought from Gaming Titans with no issue... but it seems they have no stock...

Check out www.kinguin.net for comparison. I used them for Civ5 expansions.


----------



## connectwise

FIX YOO GAME
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> I like Paracel Storm, rain helps you flank and hide a lil better


But too large of a map to be effective solo


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Nothing. I hear they can cause the same issues so I just decided not to take the chance. I wish they didn't give me more problems but they do.


So how are you overclocking and monitoring? Flying blind?!?!

On a side note, xp boost is now active.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I bought from Gaming Titans with no issue... but it seems they have no stock...
> 
> Check out www.kinguin.net for comparison. I used them for Civ5 expansions.


guess I'll just go with simply cd, I'll send gaming titans an email if they can do cheaper


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> So how are you overclocking and monitoring? Flying blind?!?!
> 
> On a side note, xp boost is now active.


I'm not anymore.

I just got 6 levels <3 double XP.


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> The story of my life here... lost all desire to play this game at this point.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


There seems to be a lot of 290 driver problems atm, just general observation reading the forums. None of my friends with AMD 79xx cards have that BF4 error.


----------



## marduke83

not sure if just me, but it seems the last server patch made things alot better, I've been able to play for the last hour or so with no problems at all, normally the servers would crash atleast twice within an hour, not sure if it was just good fortune though. Played some games of rush for the first time in bf4 and enjoyed it. Also loving double xp!








On a side note, how bad is the first mcom set on paracel storm... there is no cover at all! And as soon as the attackers get the attack boat it's pretty much over at the first set.. The rest of the mcoms are ok, but what a fail for the first ones..


----------



## john1016

Base game(download) is only $34.99 usd on amazon right now for anyone looking to get it for a good price.


----------



## Vrait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Base game(download) is only $34.99 usd on amazon right now for anyone looking to get it for a good price.


It is suppose to be $25 tonight.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrait*
> 
> It is suppose to be $25 tonight.


Just noticed that, will probably pick up a second copy to gift to a friend if the price gets that low.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Just noticed that, will probably pick up a second copy to gift to a friend if the price gets that low.


Check the Origin store. It's listed on sale at 30 bucks today. I wish I would have waited.


----------



## evilferret

If you can try to pick it up from Origin right now. There's codes for 10 dollars off.

Just picked up a copy for 21 bucks (still confused by the tax).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Is that for premium too, out of interest?
And what are the codes? Are they US only?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> If you can try to pick it up from Origin right now. There's codes for 10 dollars off.
> 
> Just picked up a copy for 21 bucks (still confused by the tax).


Confirmed it works. http://www.overclock.net/t/1446549/origin-battlefield-4-29-99-19-99-if-u-have-the-old-10-off-promotional-code
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Is that for premium too, out of interest?
> And what are the codes? Are they US only?


BF4 + Premium for $69 (with $10 code). No sale for Premium only.
Doesnt say if region locked.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Is that for premium too, out of interest?
> And what are the codes? Are they US only?


IDK if its US only check this thread http://slickdeals.net/f/6495000-battlefield-4-pc-at-origin-for-19-99-tax-with-mcdonald-s-coupon


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I am using them and haven't experienced and hard locks. BF4 needs some more testing to confirm how they run for me but other games (Black Flag, Rivals, Metro LL) all run very well on it. Might be a 7xx/titan series issue.


My main issue with Black Flag is that it's RAPING my 3570k in 1080p Surround. I'm getting hard locks rarely after a sweep & re-install. Back to the CPU, core #1 & #4 are pretty much perma 100% no matter the graphics settings, so of course GPU's are only @ 70-80% usage. I'm also getting weird sound corruption/skipping/stuttering/degradation issues, though that might be unstable cpu OC. Still trying to diagnose it.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> The way I did it was sit in the rear seat of an attack boat. I would get tons of repair ribbons, and would alternate the use of AA launcher or SRAW, depending on if the opposing team had a couple good pilots or boaters. The poor Heli's swooping down to attack never expect to be taken down by someone in the attack boat. The attack boat in general is absolutely devastating, and can quickly turn the tide of battle. I have unlocked all weapons and such for the attack boat, and it is lethal. You can actually equip AA rockets and even a couple TV missles.
> 
> If you're really lucky, you'll ride in a heli with an ace pilot. There, you'll get tons of repair ribbons.
> 
> I am sad to say that after unlocking the UMP-9 a couple weeks ago, I have yet to try it. Same goes with the MP7 and a drove of other guns.
> 
> I just can't seem to put down the AKU-12 or my shottys.


^This.

The AKU-12 is very addictive and a good weapon to stick to since you can use it across all the other classes, I actually use it on the support, recon, and support class 90% of the time. The MP7 great for CQB but the AKU-12 has the better range so it wins. The IRNV scope for it is also awesome. My other favorite weapon is the AEK-971, it's a complete beast of a weapon with the proper configuration.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Confirmed it works. http://www.overclock.net/t/1446549/origin-battlefield-4-29-99-19-99-if-u-have-the-old-10-off-promotional-code
> BF4 + Premium for $69 (with $10 code). No sale for Premium only.
> Doesnt say if region locked.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> IDK if its US only check this thread http://slickdeals.net/f/6495000-battlefield-4-pc-at-origin-for-19-99-tax-with-mcdonald-s-coupon


Thanks for the reply lads, but I'm looking for premium only. threadI think the £30 deal is the cheapest online


----------



## Scorpion667

Guys... is it just me or are spawns EXTREMELY broken? At first I dismissed it as a bug here and there, no biggie but I had a few games yesterday that were laughable:

I'm walking around a corner, aimed down sight to be ready. ENTIRE ENEMY TEAM spawns directly in my crosshair. I literally got 12 kills by just holding down my fire button in one spot. This CAN'T be an intended feature lol. Bumped my KDR to 2.03

Another game, our spawn was 10 feet away from the enemy spawn. I would literally spawn dead. The frame I see after I click deploy was that of me dying.

I dunno I think I'll give BF4 a few months to iron out some BS before I start playing again. I don't like inconsistency.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> ^This.
> 
> The AKU-12 is very addictive and a good weapon to stick to since you can use it across all the other classes, I actually use it on the support, recon, and support class 90% of the time. The MP7 great for CQB but the AKU-12 has the better range so it wins. The IRNV scope for it is also awesome. My other favorite weapon is the AEK-971, it's a complete beast of a weapon with the proper configuration.


AKU 12 seem to be good... but the AEK 971 is just good a close and mid range no matter what u put on it...
the heave barrel make it unplayable even at medium range...

best weapons so far for me

SAR 21
ACE 23
AKU 12
AK 12
well mostly AR are good...


----------



## Stay Puft

My faith in the little bird has been restored. I just unlocked the explosive 25mm shells. LOVE it now


----------



## ihatelolcats

my top weapon is the m9. 347 kills
i have trouble with the aek971, i know its good but it just sprays all over the place when i try to use it


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> My faith in the little bird has been restored. I just unlocked the explosive 25mm shells. LOVE it now


it sure does suck up until then, dont it? But man once those are unlocked, drool.


----------



## skupples

Hell yeah, i'll buy it for 19.99$

now to find a 20$ premium deal.

if origin ever lets me put it in my basket. Server is over burdened it seems.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Guys... is it just me or are spawns EXTREMELY broken? At first I dismissed it as a bug here and there, no biggie but I had a few games yesterday that were laughable:
> 
> I'm walking around a corner, aimed down sight to be ready. ENTIRE ENEMY TEAM spawns directly in my crosshair. I literally got 12 kills by just holding down my fire button in one spot. This CAN'T be an intended feature lol. Bumped my KDR to 2.03
> 
> Another game, our spawn was 10 feet away from the enemy spawn. I would literally spawn dead. The frame I see after I click deploy was that of me dying.
> 
> I dunno I think I'll give BF4 a few months to iron out some BS before I start playing again. I don't like inconsistency.


I have played alot of different versions of BF games and the spawn systems are always broke. I think if your playing Conquest it isnt as bad but any other mode it can be awful.


----------



## skupples

Sigh, BF4 20$!!!! (servers down for maintenance trolllolololol)


----------



## Krazee

Not a single crash for the past 4 weeks. It has been really good


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I have played alot of different versions of BF games and the spawn systems are always broke. I think if your playing Conquest it isnt as bad but any other mode it can be awful.


Yeah I only play TDM


----------



## hotwheels1997

Freaking hate myself for not waiting now...35$ on Amazon - English copy. I got a 34$ russian copy on release date.I still use it in English but I have to go trought Outcome and stuff...Damn it,i'm waiting for a deal for BF4 Premium,I won't buy idiotic copy this time.


----------



## Robilar

I really like the Famas. The incredibly high rate of fire works great when set to burst. Mind you, it needs a good grip and muzzle brake to stabilize. Currently playing with the MTAR (unlocked everything on FAMAS already).

What do the division rankings signify?


----------



## skupples

Origin servers are back up, the game code 10$ promo is confirmed working. Just picked up bf4 deluxe for 24.99.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I really like the Famas. The incredibly high rate of fire works great when set to burst. Mind you, it needs a good grip and muzzle brake to stabilize. Currently playing with the MTAR (unlocked everything on FAMAS already).
> 
> What do the division rankings signify?


that weapon is good just up close... anything more than that is awful... i guess u dont play competitieve right?


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

One of my best games:



64 Man Server.

Engineer; ACE 52 CQB - Heavy Barrel, Angled Grip, HD-33, Laser Sight, RPG-7, M2 Slam.

At least 18 of those kills are from multi-kills on vehicles from properly setup M2 Slams.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Base game(download) is only $34.99 usd on amazon right now for anyone looking to get it for a good price.


You can get the game from Origin for $19.99 right now, I just jioned the BF4 ranks... 









LINK

I see a few others noticed this before me,


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> One of my best games:
> 
> 
> 
> 64 Man Server.
> 
> Engineer; ACE 52 CQB - Heavy Barrel, Angled Grip, HD-33, Laser Sight, RPG-7, M2 Slam.
> 
> At least 18 of those kills are from multi-kills on vehicles from properly setup M2 Slams.


what is the HD-33?


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> what is the HD-33?


holographic sight


----------



## VindalooJim

Is there any way to make Origin think I am in the US to get $10 off BF4 with one of these codes? It seems they are only usable in the US.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Is there any way to make Origin think I am in the US to get $10 off BF4 with one of these codes? It seems they are only usable in the US.


Nope, you will need to use a VPN/Proxy for that.

Google SurfEasy or Hotspot Shield.


----------



## Ghost12

BF4 is currently £26.99 on Origin UK, some 40% discount price from standard Origin rate


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Tried out some HC servers today. Used the M40A5 with the RDS, Tac Light and Straight Bolt.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/406040903399395328/514754486/


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> BF4 is currently £26.99 on Origin UK, some 40% discount price from standard Origin rate


combine that with this. = win... Just payed 24.99$ for digital deluxe. won't be playing it until my 3930k tri-titan beast is finished though. It will likely destroy my 3570k @ any clock in surround.


----------



## timaishu

Dunno if its been posted. But head over to slickdeals. BF4 is half off right now and with a 10 dollar coupon cope the basic game coms to 19.99.


----------



## Ghost12

I wish I had not bought the game or premium. I absolutely can not stand to play it anymore. I keep having a little go and the more I play the more I detest it. It caters to terrible play and little skill. The skill elements have been dumbed down and replaced with as many dumb fire weapons you can think of. Spam spam spam, rooftop campers everywhere on every map if not spamming recon they spam explosives, armour is like cardboard, oh and the skill ship, must not forget that.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I wish I had not bought the game or premium. I absolutely can not stand to play it anymore. I keep having a little go and the more I play the more I detest it. It caters to terrible play and little skill. The skill elements have been dumbed down and replaced with as many dumb fire weapons you can think of. Spam spam spam, rooftop campers everywhere on every map if not spamming recon they spam explosives, armour is like cardboard, oh and the skill ship, must not forget that.


sounds like every modern fps to me. I also detest the rampant sniper fest modern FPS has turned into. This is why i only bought it once it was 20$. I use to snipe my arse off back in the date, but find blitz much more entertaining after 10+ years of sniping. I think Cry3bow/gaus killed it for me. Was just WAY too easy.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> that weapon is good just up close... anything more than that is awful... i guess u dont play competitieve right?


Nope, I play about 2 hours per week, if that. Work, family etc. I wish I had more time.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Nope, I play about 2 hours per week, if that. Work, family etc. I wish I had more time.


Have you tried the AEK? It comes 2nd to the famas at cqc, but does well with medium range. Its got the guttural feel as well, but has more practical range shooting.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Tried out some HC servers today. Used the M40A5 with the RDS, Tac Light and Straight Bolt.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/406040903399395328/514754486/


Tac Light on a sniper? What are you? In an abyss?


----------



## ihatelolcats

bf4 fear edition


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Tac Light on a sniper? What are you? In an abyss?


Map was Dawn Breaker. It's fun switching off the lights and using the Tac Light. No need for your immature remarks.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Map was Dawn Breaker. It's fun switching off the lights and using the Tac Light. No need for your immature remarks.


So it was you who shut those lights off!







I need to find where they're located...not good running around in the dark.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Map was Dawn Breaker. It's fun switching off the lights and using the Tac Light. No need for your immature remarks.


Lmao, I don't think he meant it in an immature way. Ooooozaahhhhh

I had to, people get butthurt so easily these days.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Map was Dawn Breaker. It's fun switching off the lights and using the Tac Light. No need for your immature remarks.


How was that immature? Abyss refers to bottomless deep dark. The only place where a flashlight (in terms of modern gaming) would be useful i.e. if theres anything there.
Need no flashlights on any map, even Metro 2.0 need no flashlights in the kitchen, its still bright when the lights are shut off. (Atleast on worthless TN panels due to them having brightness over a mirrion)

Better off with the lasersight which is handy in CQ.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> How was that immature? Abyss refers to bottomless deep dark. The only place where a flashlight (in terms of modern gaming) would be useful i.e. if theres anything there.
> Need no flashlights on any map, even Metro 2.0 need *no flashlights in the kitchen*, its still bright when the lights are shut off.


A woman always needs a light.


----------



## ihatelolcats

really?


----------



## skupples

Really.


----------



## trivium nate

just beat campaign....was short what the heck....


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> just beat campaign....was short what the heck....


I am only at the arrival at the Titan ship... since my game seems to crash at that point every time I try to play the game


----------



## waylo88

Just got the game. Is there any way to bind mouse four and five? I usually have sprint in games bound to mouse four but BF4 isnt letting me bind either thumb button.


----------



## Crowe98

I've been using the MTAR with my recon class, goes really well. Heavy barrel, a grip of preferred choice and a good sight is a good combo


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Just got the game. Is there any way to bind mouse four and five? I usually have sprint in games bound to mouse four but BF4 isnt letting me bind either thumb button.


Ive bound mouse5 to spotting, so i can strafe whilst spotting. I just did it in the key binding/mapping section.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> Ive bound mouse5 to spotting, so i can strafe whilst spotting. I just did it in the key binding/mapping section.


Weird, when I press either M4 or M5, nothing happens.


----------



## connectwise

What has happened to my servers? Usually 50-100, now 200-300??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> holographic sight


ACE is a total baus weapon
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Tried out some HC servers today. Used the M40A5 with the RDS, Tac Light and Straight Bolt.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/406040903399395328/514754486/


Once you go HC...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> just beat campaign....was short what the heck....


Campaign has always been total trash

Skill system sucks: -27 for going into a game that was ending in seconds.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Just got the game. Is there any way to bind mouse four and five? I usually have sprint in games bound to mouse four but BF4 isnt letting me bind either thumb button.


Use the mouse software to bind those keys to something on the keyboard near the right side you don't use. For example j and k.


----------



## hamzta09

Now all those who crash can enjoy Double XP!
*Facepalm* DiCE.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Yeah I would always recommend using mouse software instead of in game settings because I bound reload to mouse 4 and it worked half the time and then I bound that to R using logitech software and it worked every time, also I don't think you need to bind it to other keys, just bind mouse 4 to shift and it will work.


----------



## 66racer

Got bf4 on sale today and got a chance to play. Im liking the maps but am I the only one that think the physical movement of the soldiers seems slow? Shooting rounds per second seems a little slow but still having fun. Just playing death match right now.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Yeah I would always recommend using mouse software instead of in game settings because I bound reload to mouse 4 and it worked half the time and then I bound that to R using logitech software and it worked every time, also I don't think you need to bind it to other keys, just bind mouse 4 to shift and it will work.


Plus then you have a singular base profile that will work with any game regardless of them supporting G keys etc. or not.

I also use a side mouse button for run. I would say don't bind shift since it would make you lose use of a key you can get to....my mouse binds for the g700s are as follows: H J K L (4 side buttons) I O P (3 buttons on the left mouse button) N M (tilt left and right). Still get use of all the keys I can reach with my left hand for the keyboard with zero redundancy.


----------



## bgtrance

Man the competition has increased..... I dropped to 155th out of 95k recons.... And I used to be top 50









http://bf4stats.com/pc/bgtrance

Y'all enjoying the Double XP? I had a 200% bonus that I have been saving so I stacked it with that. Man, 90k points in a game rocks.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Man the competition has increased..... I dropped to 155th out of 95k recons.... And I used to be top 50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://bf4stats.com/pc/bgtrance
> 
> Y'all enjoying the Double XP? I had a 200% bonus that I have been saving so I stacked it with that. Man, 90k points in a game rocks.


Yeah finally making up for all the ranks and points they screwed me out of, bc of crashes and servers.

tappin from my neXus 5


----------



## Sadmoto

This game and its performance is so tempermental on my pc.
I can now again run everything on ultra minus lighting and effects @ high, 2xmsaa, 1080p, 100% res scale and 90fov, even though yesterday I had to run all high to avoid vram stutters.

I hold a steady 40-60 fps on every map (64P CQL) and dips down to 30ish when levolution happens on Zavod, Hinan, Shanghai, or cruismissles on flood zone.
Performance is pretty good comparing from launch but these crashes are just annoying, I'm still getting bf4 app crashes every 3-5 games while ingame or when switching maps.

So can anyone tell me which map pack we are getting on Dec 2nd? I figured it was china rising but I remember a few weeks ago seeing it says 2nd assault was coming in dec.
It seemed stupid to release a pack called 'second assualt" as the first pack but who knows, its EA/DICE.
its up as china rising now on battelog. They have kept pretty silent about the maps, anyone know of any sneak peaks?

edit: found em on youtube.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Just an FYI BF4 digital download $25 on Amazon right now.


----------



## Vrait

How do you use the bonus xps you get from battlepacks?


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrait*
> 
> How do you use the bonus xps you get from battlepacks?


When in game press ESC and go to the lower right corner of the screen and select a bonus to use.

I just unlocked a couple 200% packs today and am getting a crazy amount of points. I got 195K in one match I played. I'm gonna level up like mad!


----------



## axiumone

Is anyone running the game in portrait surround mode? I have an issue with the hud and menus. The menus and hud only render on the center screen. Anyway to have them spanned across all 3 screens?


----------



## skupples

It's OK. Mantle will magically save the day for those on AMD machines.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Is anyone running the game in portrait surround mode? I have an issue with the hud and menus. The menus and hud only render on the center screen. Anyway to have them spanned across all 3 screens?


this is normally the way people want it to be. Would be nice if the game had a custom slider for HUD though. Hell, games that are 10 years old have that!


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Question, thinking of buying BF4 from Amazon but wondering if the PC download/PC instant access is for US only?

Sorry for asking here, didnt wanna make a new thread


----------



## ntherblast




----------



## DoomDash

Did anyone else get upgraded to premium without their knowledge?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Did anyone else get upgraded to premium without their knowledge?


Whaa?


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's OK. Mantle will magically save the day for those on AMD machines.
> this is normally the way people want it to be. Would be nice if the game had a custom slider for HUD though. Hell, games that are 10 years old have that!


Normally, I would agree with you. Running in landscape, I would want all my hud elements on the center screen. However, running in portrait I'd like to have the hud across all monitors.

I've found that running the game in a borderless window instead of true full screen fixes the hud, but I lose go from 120fps to 65 fps. So that's not a solution.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Whaa?


I think my best friend may have bought it for me or something.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I think my best friend may have bought it for me or something.


That is indeed a good friend. Enjoy!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*




some one needs to email this to dice.


----------



## Scorpion49

I got BF4 on sale today, played a few rounds with some buddies I played BF2 with. It was pretty fun I suppose, played well on this budget machine I built for one of them with a stock 2500k and a GTX 580. Had some idiot accusing me of hacking in my 3rd match









Overall, not a game I will be playing unless invited by people I know. I've never been big into battlefield series like that.


----------



## M3TAl

So obviously Afterburner doesn't work on 64bit exe's... I need my GPU VRM temps on an OSD. They like to get in the 100C range in very intense games. Downloaded Playclaw... doesn't seem to have GPU VRM temps...

Any other options out there?


----------



## keikei

I did some research about the *resolution scaling* and it brought my system to its knees when maxed to 200%. I tweaked it, and them jaggies be gone. Bascially, resolution scaling=ability to do supersampling.


----------



## axizor

Curious -

Crossfire scaling is great on my cards. No problem here. Usage wise, I get anywhere from 70-99 depending on the map. On Operation Locker (64p), for example, it's a solid 99% line. On Paracel Storm (64p), it's usually 80s-90s. On Siege, (64p), it's usually 70-*90ish.

Is this simply because some maps are more taxing on the CPU then others? Is this normal given my 4.5Ghz i7 4770k and 2 7970s?

Thanks.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Question, thinking of buying BF4 from Amazon but wondering if the PC download/PC instant access is for US only?
> 
> Sorry for asking here, didnt wanna make a new thread


You can get it from origin for $20. I still think this deal is live http://slickdeals.net/f/6495000-battlefield-4-pc-at-origin-for-19-99-tax-with-mcdonald-s-coupon


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> ACE is a total baus weapon


I think it's the most accurate gun in the game from what I can tell so far.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Question, thinking of buying BF4 from Amazon but wondering if the PC download/PC instant access is for US only?
> 
> Sorry for asking here, didnt wanna make a new thread


Origin should be selling it for less than amazon. They have it for 29.99$, and you can get a 10$ off coupon. http://www.overclock.net/t/1446549/origin-battlefield-4-29-99-19-99-if-u-have-the-old-10-off-promotional-code/0_20


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> I think it's the most accurate gun in the game from what I can tell so far.


Can't wait to get my hands on it. Under 100 kills to go!


----------



## Epipo

Has anyone competed on gaminggrids.com ?


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Origin should be selling it for less than amazon. They have it for 29.99$, and you can get a 10$ off coupon. http://www.overclock.net/t/1446549/origin-battlefield-4-29-99-19-99-if-u-have-the-old-10-off-promotional-code/0_20


This is such a slap in the face to all of the people that pre-ordered. We have had a pos game for 3+ weeks, payed $59.99 and now a mere 3 weeks later they offer deals. Someone on the bf4 forums even mentioned $80 for both bf4+premium.....


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> This is such a slap in the face to all of the people that pre-ordered. We have had a pos game for 3+ weeks, payed $59.99 and now a mere 3 weeks later they offer deals. Someone on the bf4 forums even mentioned $80 for both bf4+premium.....


What did you expect?

That always happens... I mean, really... for *every single game*. They do a massive price crash about 1-2 months after release to soak up any final sales (the people who wanted CoD and BF but could only afford one... or the people that weren't sure).

I mean, no joke, the same thing has happened for over the last decade. That's how I picked up Far Cry 3 so cheap... just wait for the price drop.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> What did you expect?
> 
> That always happens... I mean, really... for *every single game*. They do a massive price crash about 1-2 months after release to soak up any final sales (the people who wanted CoD and BF but could only afford one... or the people that weren't sure).
> 
> I mean, no joke, the same thing has happened for over the last decade. That's how I picked up Far Cry 3 so cheap... just wait for the price drop.


I completely understand that but so soon? And I would understand if the game was released in a flawless condition, which it was miles away from.


----------



## mr1hm

anyone using a GTX 670 SLI setup? i'm looking to play this game maxed out with 120fps+ but, haven't seen much reviews/benchmarks with SLI 670s.

i'm on a 1920x1080 resolution, thanks.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr1hm*
> 
> anyone using a GTX 670 SLI setup? i'm looking to play this game maxed out with 120fps+ but, haven't seen much reviews/benchmarks with SLI 670s.
> 
> i'm on a 1920x1080 resolution, thanks.


It shouldn't be a problem at all. I'm doing 80-100 fps with no MSAA, everything maxed out. That's with a single 670 @ 1080p


----------



## mr1hm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> It shouldn't be a problem at all. I'm doing 80-100 fps with no MSAA, everything maxed out. That's with a single 670 @ 1080p


awesome, thanks.

just being nit picky here but, do you think using 4x MSAA may cause the FPS to be lower than 120? maybe cause frequent FPS drops?

also, my current PSU is the Corsair CX600M and i'm not sure if it's going to cut it, do you think i should try it out first or just grab a CX750 or something along those lines?

sry, i just want to make sure i'm making the right purchases







, thanks again


----------



## Amhro

Just played again yesterday after 1 week, not dissappointed.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/406164953946363264/268416140/


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr1hm*
> 
> awesome, thanks.
> 
> just being nit picky here but, do you think using 4x MSAA may cause the FPS to be lower than 120? maybe cause frequent FPS drops?
> 
> also, my current PSU is the Corsair CX600M and i'm not sure if it's going to cut it, do you think i should try it out first or just grab a CX750 or something along those lines?
> 
> sry, i just want to make sure i'm making the right purchases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , thanks again


4x MSAA probably will, but you really don't need 4x. 2x is enough, with Post on High.

And there is no way you can SLI 670's on a CX600, it's not a good PSU. Any of the CX series. If you want a new PSU, look through this list:

http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> awesome, thanks.
> 
> just being nit picky here but, do you think using 4x MSAA may cause the FPS to be lower than 120? maybe cause frequent FPS drops?
> 
> also, my current PSU is the Corsair CX600M and i'm not sure if it's going to cut it, do you think i should try it out first or just grab a CX750 or something along those lines?
> 
> sry, i just want to make sure i'm making the right purchases biggrin.gif, thanks again


Really you shouldnt buy a CX750 and I would recommend you to buy something else than the CX600M. It is not such a great PSU. If you want a new one I would suggest you the Cooler Master V700. It is a Seasonic KM3 platform, really good ripple and voltage regulation. The same as the Corsair AX760/860, but the corsair units experience coil whine. Im not trying to be a jerk, but that PSU is not capable of OC or anything.

I also think that you FPS will drop lower than 120, if you turn on 4xMSAA.

Hope this help.

EDIT: http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies You can look here, but not all PSU's on this thread is good, so please ask before you just pick one


----------



## mr1hm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> 4x MSAA probably will, but you really don't need 4x. 2x is enough, with Post on High.
> 
> And there is no way you can SLI 670's on a CX600, it's not a good PSU. Any of the CX series. If you want a new PSU, look through this list:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies


alright but, do u think 600w is enough? or should i be taking a look @ the 700w+ range?


----------



## iARDAs

Didnt play the game for a while.

Is the crash with sound loop fixed?


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> This is such a slap in the face to all of the people that pre-ordered. *We have had a pos game for 3+ weeks*, payed $59.99 and now a mere 3 weeks later they offer deals. Someone on the bf4 forums even mentioned $80 for both bf4+premium.....


Hmmm not so sure about that. I only had crashing problems during the first week. Game works fine now.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Didnt play the game for a while.
> 
> Is the crash with sound loop fixed?


Not yet. These are notes for an upcoming patch posted on the battlelog forums from Dice. They said they are trying to release the patch the week of Dec 2nd.

Posted 11/27
PC Game Update Notes
-Removed the blur effect on soldiers that appeared when Commanders were using EMP attacks
*-Fixed the audio bug where audio sometimes randomly dropped out while playing on certain multiplayer maps (typically Golmud Railway and Hainan Resort)*
-Fixed the "one-hit kill bug" where occasionally damage from a single bullet was applied multiple times
- Fixed a common crash that would occur when exiting from the Single Player Campaign to Main Menu
-Tweaked the network and computer performance screen to show proper values. Players can now test their computer and network connection and get recommendations if they need to adjust something to improve their gameplay experience.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Not yet. These are notes for an upcoming patch posted on the battlelog forums from Dice. They said they are trying to release the patch the week of Dec 2nd.
> 
> Posted 11/27
> PC Game Update Notes
> -Removed the blur effect on soldiers that appeared when Commanders were using EMP attacks
> *-Fixed the audio bug where audio sometimes randomly dropped out while playing on certain multiplayer maps (typically Golmud Railway and Hainan Resort)*
> -Fixed the "one-hit kill bug" where occasionally damage from a single bullet was applied multiple times
> - Fixed a common crash that would occur when exiting from the Single Player Campaign to Main Menu
> -Tweaked the network and computer performance screen to show proper values. Players can now test their computer and network connection and get recommendations if they need to adjust something to improve their gameplay experience.


Hmmm but that seems like a fix for the lack of sound though. I experienced tht bug as well and I am glad it is being fixed.

My main problem is this


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hmmm but that seems like a fix for the lack of sound though. I experienced tht bug as well and I am glad it is being fixed.
> 
> My main problem is this


Hmm, I've never had that. I have had that happen in other games though. Could it be hardware related and not the game?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Hmm, I've never had that. I have had that happen in other games though. Could it be hardware related and not the game?


I did everything possible to have it fixed. Even removed the OC of my CPU and GPU but it still happens. I never have any other crash issues with BF4 anymore but just this.









It seems like an issue that lots of people suffering and defintaly not driver related. Dice needs to fix it.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

To the Premium members - Have you received your Premium gold battlepack that is due today?


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr1hm*
> 
> alright but, do u think 600w is enough? or should i be taking a look @ the 700w+ range?


650 if you won't overclock, 700 if you will.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> To the Premium members - Have you received your Premium gold battlepack that is due today?


Nope.


----------



## mr1hm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> 650 if you won't overclock, 700 if you will.


sounds good, think this will be enough? thought i remembered this unit getting good reviews. http://www.microcenter.com/product/404951/TR-700_TR2_700_Watt_ATX_Power_Supply

i'll have to make sure it's actually the TR2 version though, idk why they listed both TR and TR2 in the name.


----------



## DoomDash

Almost all the servers briefly went down.


----------



## Panzerfury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hmmm but that seems like a fix for the lack of sound though. I experienced tht bug as well and I am glad it is being fixed.
> 
> My main problem is this


I have the same problem. I only backed down my CPU OC, but it still happens.
Lately alot in Parcel Storm. But I also had it in the shanghai map


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> sounds good, think this will be enough? thought i remembered this unit getting good reviews. http://www.microcenter.com/product/404951/TR-700_TR2_700_Watt_ATX_Power_Supply
> 
> i'll have to make sure it's actually the TR2 version though, idk why they listed both TR and TR2 in the name.


Would still pick the Cooler Master V700 over that.


----------



## mr1hm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Would still pick the Cooler Master V700 over that.


what do you think of the TX750 v2 and OCZ ZT 750w?

after reading a couple reviews, those seem like really solid PSUs although, i'm not sure if it's on par with the V700. would it be a solid PSU for the 2x 670s and a overclocked 3770k @ 4.6-4.8?


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> what do you think of the TX750 v2 and OCZ ZT 750w?


I really don't know which OEM made these. I just know the CM V line is rock solid and all coil whine have been removed from them. There are ofc also other options like the Antec HCP-850 Platinum made by delta or the NZXT Hale90 V2 850W made by FSP, but these is fairly expensive.

Again I would just pick the CM V700. Many on OCN have the Cooler Master V seires and only one unit has coil whine, but he RMA'ed it and then that was fixed.









back to your question. The V700 outperform both of the units you listed. Just look up some reviews.


----------



## ihatelolcats

tx750 is seasonic


----------



## mr1hm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> tx750 is seasonic


awesome, will probably go for it with a price match.


----------



## P-39 Airacobra

This game has been fun so far. I really like the many options, Like getting in vehicles and crashing into the enemy. I was expecting to have problems getting the game to run (as alot of games now do after install) But this game installed and ran without a hitch. The graphics look pretty good too. The last BF game I played was BF3 on the PlayStation 3. I got to say I am glad I switched back to PC from consoles. I kinda want to see what COD Ghosts is like too. I was told COD Ghosts has a decent story line.

Peace guys


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Did anyone else get upgraded to premium without their knowledge?


Teach me this sorcery!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> This is such a slap in the face to all of the people that pre-ordered. We have had a pos game for 3+ weeks, payed $59.99 and now a mere 3 weeks later they offer deals. Someone on the bf4 forums even mentioned $80 for both bf4+premium.....


that would work out to full price for premium though. As you can get bf4 for 20$, so premium would be 60$... Anyways, i'm sure the 20-30$ premium will show up soon.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> This is such a slap in the face to all of the people that pre-ordered. We have had a pos game for 3+ weeks, payed $59.99 and now a mere 3 weeks later they offer deals. Someone on the bf4 forums even mentioned $80 for both bf4+premium.....


This is why you never pre-order a game or buy it on day of release.


----------



## RAFFY

This double XP is crazy. Every round i keep going up at least 2 ranks!


----------



## Adversity

So I just bought BF4 yesterday and whenever I join a game, after it starts I can move around for like 10 seconds and then it switches to black screen with a pulsating square in the upper-right corner, eventually closing the game.

This happens every time and I can't play at all because of it, does anyone have any solutions? I already checked my firewall, no issues there.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adversity*
> 
> So I just bought BF4 yesterday and whenever I join a game, after it starts I can move around for like 10 seconds and then it switches to black screen with a pulsating square in the upper-right corner, eventually closing the game.
> 
> This happens every time and I can't play at all because of it, does anyone have any solutions? I already checked my firewall, no issues there.


Sounds like you could be having an issue with PunkBuster not working properly. Google PunkBuster installer and manually update and install. If this doesn't fix it post back.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

My lil cousin posted an AEK full review - I love it - so proud of him







!


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Just wanted to say that this game is amazing. I got it on Amazon last night for the $25, and with my 2500k @ 4.5GHz and my 560Ti, it auto selected High settings and it runs quite well. It is averaging 45 or so fps with barely any dips. Very smooth experience. Loving it.


----------



## ElectroManiac

Update coming Dec 2.
Quote:


> PC Game Update Notes
> -Removed the blur effect on soldiers that appeared when Commanders were using EMP attacks
> -Fixed the audio bug where audio sometimes randomly dropped out while playing on certain multiplayer maps (typically Golmud Railway and Hainan Resort)
> -Fixed the "one-hit kill bug" where occasionally damage from a single bullet was applied multiple times
> - Fixed a common crash that would occur when exiting from the Single Player Campaign to Main Menu
> -Tweaked the network and computer performance screen to show proper values. Players can now test their computer and network connection and get recommendations if they need to adjust something to improve their gameplay experience.


Source

The one hit kill bug and the audio bug are massive for me. This will make me get back at the game.


----------



## skupples

I never understood why they did away with one shot head shot kills anyways. it doesn't seem to do anything to combat rampant sniper fests.


----------



## keikei

Any attachment recommendations for the ACE 23? Hopefully this is the last gun I need to unlock....


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I never understood why they did away with one shot head shot kills anyways. it doesn't seem to do anything to combat rampant sniper fests.


because people complained, I honestly don't think it was a "bug" and it was a feature that they didnt want to admit they added on purpose because it got such bad feedback.
just like the blur effect from the commander emp, sure it was bugged for some so it would do more then just blur, but come on the 1-2 second blur in intervals is not that big of a deal, but enough people complained so it got taken out.

I liked it, it added a bit more realism damage wise it also makes using cover and having good aim just that much more valuable when it can sometimes take a 1 shot in the head to go down, because I mean really, let me shoot you in the face and have you tell me how you feel, go sprint 300M+ nonstop with gear and a gun, go drive a tank. because really if you got shot in the face your not doing crap except laying there bleeding out, or you do something with that last 10-30 seconds of your life if your not paralyzed and the adrenaline is flowing.

It was funny I was trying to talk to someone about this on a server and I mentioned something like that and the guy was "lol realism if you want that go back to cod"
I busted out laughing, people always surprise me by the stupidest crap they say


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Bought premium for £28.00 for my cousin - happy days.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Bought premium for £28.00 for my cousin - happy days.


Where?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Where?


eBay - seller doesn't have it listed, but if you're interested - here is the seller I got it from:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/majaf1974

Send him a pm - Tell him totallydubbed sent you and I'm sure he will offer you the £28 price.
I actually had to buy it via his sim city listing as eBay was stupid - but I trusted him for some reason and went ahead with my purchase.
Premium redeemed - region unlocked and fully working







!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> because people complained, I honestly don't think it was a "bug" and it was a feature that they didnt want to admit they added on purpose because it got such bad feedback.
> just like the blur effect from the commander emp, sure it was bugged for some so it would do more then just blur, but come on the 1-2 second blur in intervals is not that big of a deal, but enough people complained so it got taken out.
> 
> I liked it, it added a bit more realism damage wise it also makes using cover and having good aim just that much more valuable when it can sometimes take a 1 shot in the head to go down, because I mean really, let me shoot you in the face and have you tell me how you feel, go sprint 300M+ nonstop with gear and a gun, go drive a tank. because really if you got shot in the face your not doing crap except laying there bleeding out, or you do something with that last 10-30 seconds of your life if your not paralyzed and the adrenaline is flowing.
> 
> 
> 
> *It was funny I was trying to talk to someone about this on a server and I mentioned something like that and the guy was "lol realism if you want that go back to cod"*
> I busted out laughing, people always surprise me by the stupidest crap they say


........






















































































you are supposed to die 90% of the time when some one shoots you in the face. Though, @ least it has a SMALL effect on the rampant sniper infection plaguing modern FPS.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Where?


+1


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I liked it, it added a bit more realism damage wise it also makes using cover and having good aim just that much more valuable when it can sometimes take a 1 shot in the head to go down.


Me too, a shot to the head with a sniper or any high caliber weapon should be a 1 shot 1 kill (unless you get lucky







).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> It was funny I was trying to talk to someone about this on a server and I mentioned something like that and the guy was "lol realism if you want that go back to cod"I busted out laughing, people always surprise me by the stupidest crap they say


lol


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> eBay - seller doesn't have it listed, but if you're interested - here is the seller I got it from:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/majaf1974
> 
> Send him a pm - Tell him totallydubbed sent you and I'm sure he will offer you the £28 price.
> I actually had to buy it via his sim city listing as eBay was stupid - but I trusted him for some reason and went ahead with my purchase.
> Premium redeemed - region unlocked and fully working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


How did you know he was selling premium if he doesn't have it listed? (Can't see it in his items for sale)


----------



## NFL

Used the $10 PSN credit I got with my PS4, and bought Premium for $39.99


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> How did you know he was selling premium if he doesn't have it listed? (Can't see it in his items for sale)


because he HAD it listed:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261338195001&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123

I didn't buy it as I wanted to check the authenticity + his good price
The next day he replied, they were all sold out (around 2 copies at the time when I PM'ed him) and thus he replied with a reasonable offer of bidding on his sim city one instead and sending me the code via PM.

Was based on trust in the end - but definitely paid off.
Not sure how I can prove it to you, apart from saying: My lil cousin never had premium and now he does








http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/user/commando99boxter/

Check his blog:


----------



## JAM3S121

i am using a gtx 770 and a i7 950 @ 3.8ghz should be plenty I thought to run the game at ultra or high with 4x msaa but I am getting loads of FPS drops.. like from 80 fps to 30 fps and lots of stutter.. I tried with v sync on and off.. gonna try with adaptive v sync but is this just expected right now? My average fps is probably 55 but my low is like 30 and high is like 87.. such a huge disparity. Thanks.

using the newest nvidia beta driver


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I never understood why they did away with one shot head shot kills anyways. it doesn't seem to do anything to combat rampant sniper fests.


I think it might have to do with spraying and snagging that luck head-shot. At least with the way the head-shot multiplier is supposed to work (x2 damage), if you're actually aiming for the head you'll still take someone down in 2-3 shots, depending on the weapon, so pretty much one burst. I feel that's much more rewarding of skill than having it simply be a one-shot kill.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> because people complained, I honestly don't think it was a "bug" and it was a feature that they didnt want to admit they added on purpose because it got such bad feedback.


The problem with that is it actually works correctly part of the time. It doesn't do it every time (although sometimes it seems like it xD). It's completely random.


----------



## JAM3S121

does anyone know if the slim jim 1 hour double exp stacks with the all weekend exp bonus?


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> does anyone know if the slim jim 1 hour double exp stacks with the all weekend exp bonus?


I would think it does. Regular battlepack experience bonuses stack with the weekend bonus.


----------



## Adversity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Sounds like you could be having an issue with PunkBuster not working properly. Google PunkBuster installer and manually update and install. If this doesn't fix it post back.


Installed punkbuster updates manually, no luck. It doesn't seem that others are having this issue...


----------



## DizzlePro

Bf4 premium here £28

http://www.gamersgate.co.uk/DD-BF4PUK/battlefield-4-premium-uk


----------



## geoxile

Since the past update (or two) my game has been freezing a lot. It happens near consistently on Shanghai and Dawnbreaker, the city maps.


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> does anyone know if the slim jim 1 hour double exp stacks with the all weekend exp bonus?


Yes


----------



## hamzta09

Yay good to know the game is still beta.

Played a game on Hainan Conquest, 64, over half the game had passed.
I was raping the enemy team with my attack jet.

"Leaving Level" suddenly...
Game doesnt show up in my reports, server not in history, no score, xp or anything.

Played another round after this, got only 25% xp, not double.


----------



## skupples

Time to find out how badly bf4 is going to rape my 3570k in surround.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> does anyone know if the slim jim 1 hour double exp stacks with the all weekend exp bonus?


I miss the Slim Jim brand flat beef jerky and have boycotted them since they seem to no longer exist....sadly this means I cannot answer your question.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Time to find out how badly bf4 is going to rape my 3570k in surround.


It will be maxed for sure, mine hovers at 89-90% and I'm on a single 1440p monitor.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Costco have the best beef jerky, seriously.


----------



## Waleh

Hey guys, what are the different ways to maximize my FPS/reduce frame drops? I've unparked cores. Im running everything on low/off with my stock q6600 and 6850 on 1680x1050 720p. I can play it pretty fine but I'm just looking to maximize my experience, if that's possible. Thanks


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> It will be maxed for sure, mine hovers at 89-90% and I'm on a single 1440p monitor.


Only another week or two before i'm running on 5.0 3930k & trip 1300mhz titans.









I would be building it right now if I wasn't waiting on a single key part.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> because he HAD it listed:
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261338195001&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123


OK, no need to get flustered.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Not sure how I can prove it to you, apart from saying: My lil cousin never had premium and now he does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/user/commando99boxter/
> Check his blog:


Not sure why you need to prove you own premium to me.







I wasn't accusing you of being a liar. I was being inquisitive.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> OK, no need to get flustered.
> Not sure why you need to prove you own premium to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't accusing you of being a liar. I was being inquisitive.


I'm confused, why I'm I flustered lol?
As for the proof, in case people needed to check that I wasn't lying, as I know it seems like I was being like a salesman.
Finally, that's not my account, its my cousin's. I got it for him as an early Christmas present


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Costco have the best beef jerky, seriously.


Yah I know that place is pretty good, I went to Law school there.


----------



## axizor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor*
> 
> Curious -
> 
> Crossfire scaling is great on my cards. No problem here. Usage wise, I get anywhere from 70-99 depending on the map. On Operation Locker (64p), for example, it's a solid 99% line. On Paracel Storm (64p), it's usually 80s-90s. On Siege, (64p), it's usually 70-*90ish.
> 
> Is this simply because some maps are more taxing on the CPU then others? Is this normal given my 4.5Ghz i7 4770k and 2 7970s?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm confused, why I'm I flustered lol?
> As for the proof, in case people needed to check that I wasn't lying, as I know it seems like I was being like a salesman.
> Finally, that's not my account, its my cousin's. I got it for him as an early Christmas present


Not to worry, just miscommunication.


----------



## Sadmoto

Is there an ingame mute option? its really needed.

Fail trolls be trippin and getting annoying when I try to chat with my team.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adversity*
> 
> Installed punkbuster updates manually, no luck. It doesn't seem that others are having this issue...


Try to manually update the game and if that doesn't work then uninstall, CC Clean it and then reinstall
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Since the past update (or two) my game has been freezing a lot. It happens near consistently on Shanghai and Dawnbreaker, the city maps.


Shanghai is a problem on the PC right now. Our server dies when we land on that map because of it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Only another week or two before i'm running on 5.0 3930k & trip 1300mhz titans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be building it right now if I wasn't waiting on a single key part.


You should check out the 290x if you can. Seems like people with multiple monitor setups like you are really loving the extra 1GB.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Is there an ingame mute option? its really needed.
> 
> Fail trolls be trippin and getting annoying when I try to chat with my team.


In your squad just click on the speaker icon next to the guy's name that is bothering you. That'll mute em. You'd have to go to the main menu, team setup, and do it from there.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> In your squad just click on the speaker icon next to the guy's name that is bothering you. That'll mute em. You'd have to go to the main menu, team setup, and do it from there.


Thanks! does this work with enemy players and does it work for the chat box?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Try to manually update the game and if that doesn't work then uninstall, CC Clean it and then reinstall
> Shanghai is a problem on the PC right now. Our server dies when we land on that map because of it.
> You should check out the 290x if you can. Seems like people with multiple monitor setups like you are really loving the extra 1GB.


I'm on extremely heavily OC'd titans(6gb vram) my brotha! My issue is the 3570k that i'm on right now. Not to worry though, should have the tri-titan 3930k rebuild finished soon.

My CPU bottleneck is pretty extreme even on two titans. I'm lucky to get 60% utilization on preset-high. Game is barely using 3gb atm.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm on extremely heavily OC'd titans(6gb vram) my brotha! My issue is the 3570k that i'm on right now. Not to worry though, should have the tri-titan 3930k rebuild finished soon.
> 
> My CPU bottleneck is pretty extreme even on two titans. I'm lucky to get 60% utilization on preset-high. Game is barely using 3gb atm.


Wait 6gb vram on each Titan? Link please, thats crazy awesomeness i must see!


----------



## Robilar

This is me in case anyone here at OCN is looking at teaming up.

Questions, is the ACE 23 any good? Just unlocked it (50 med ribbons is a pain) but it does not seem anything special.

Also what does the Division 1 mean?

Also note the 1 "vehicle" kill... Heehee

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/div1_zps36626056.jpg.html


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Wait 6gb vram on each Titan? Link please, thats crazy awesomeness i must see!


Correct. Also, vram is not additive, it simply mirrors in sli/xfire.

3gb on the top of the PCB, 3 gb on the back. STOCK specs here

I have mine under water, w/ custom bios, running 1300mhz 7ghz memory. It's the least of my issues. It's this dinky lil ol 3570k doesn't matter how hard i OC it. it's still a bottleneck.


----------



## JAM3S121

anyone flying with a joystick?


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I did everything possible to have it fixed. Even removed the OC of my CPU and GPU but it still happens. I never have any other crash issues with BF4 anymore but just this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like an issue that lots of people suffering and defintaly not driver related. Dice needs to fix it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panzerfury*
> 
> I have the same problem. I only backed down my CPU OC, but it still happens.
> Lately alot in Parcel Storm. But I also had it in the shanghai map


I'm sure you guys have tried this, but wanted to mention my experience with it.

First, go to sound settings (in windows) and turn your sound to 16 bit dvd.
Second, in game, go to audio settings and turn it to headphones. It doesn't matter if you are using a speaker of headphones, it still works.
Third, Play in window borderless mode.

Since doing this a few weeks ago I have had 1 sound loop crash and I have played a ton in the last 3 weeks. I was getting it all the time and since then it has been great.

I just wanted to mention it in case you missed it. I didn't come up with this, just read it on this thread somewhere.


----------



## falcon26

Is anyone else having problems with servers today? Mine just keeps loading without any servers coming up like everything is down....


----------



## Sadmoto

So from a little research I have not found anything significant levolution wise with the china rising dlc. so far I've only seen a bomber on one map but nothing else really, I really hope there is more.

Air Superiority will be their "new" game mode, yay for jet addicts, a middle finger for the other 90% of the bf population.
NEW?!? just like how Defuse is and I quote "Built from the ground up and designed to cater to the most competitive Battlefield players"
HAH, more like copy and paste from cod's Search & Destroy. Let alone it doesn't even work. they missed that part when copying search &destroy, at least their game mode works.
They must be trying to beat cod in the "selling the same crap we just gave them last time" competition.

My faith is no more and EA will not get another penny from me after being naive thinking things might be different with bf4, screw waiting to see how much of a flop battlefront 3 will be.


----------



## JAM3S121

search & destroy copied from cod? more like counter strike lol

why do people blame EA when the game performance is bad? EA just publishes the game


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> So from a little research I have not found anything significant levolution wise with the china rising dlc. so far I've only seen a bomber on one map but nothing else really, I really hope there is more.
> 
> Air Superiority will be their "new" game mode, yay for jet addicts, a middle finger for the other 90% of the bf population.
> NEW?!? just like how Defuse is and I quote "Built from the ground up and designed to cater to the most competitive Battlefield players"
> *HAH, more like copy and paste from cod's Search & Destroy.* Let alone it doesn't even work. they missed that part when copying search &destroy, at least their game mode works.
> They must be trying to beat cod in the "selling the same crap we just gave them last time" competition.
> 
> My faith is no more and EA will not get another penny from me after being naive thinking things might be different with bf4, screw waiting to see how much of a flop battlefront 3 will be.


I don't think anyone should be taking you seriously.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> I don't think anyone should be taking you seriously.


I prolly came off as pissed because I am, it boils my blood they will charge 110 for bf4+ prem a game that isn't finished, everyone can see that, and then exactly a month later sell the same thing for pretty much half, THEN they start putting in things for their dlc that they had in the last battlefield, the same exact things we paid for 2 yrs ago with bf3.
them putting in air superority is just them getting out of making a new game mode.
I'll bet my butt that we'll be seeing CTF in another pack but i'll just have a bunch of maps that revolve around water, because that's so new and cool~









are you telling me defuse and search and destroy is not the same exact thing?


----------



## skupples

only so many types of combat scenarios.


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I prolly came off as pissed because I am, it boils my blood they will charge 110 for bf4+ prem a game that isn't finished, everyone can see that, and then exactly a month later sell the same thing for pretty much half, THEN they start putting in things for their dlc that they had in the last battlefield, the same exact things we paid for 2 yrs ago with bf3.
> them putting in air superority is just them getting out of making a new game mode.
> I'll bet my butt that we'll be seeing CTF in another pack but i'll just have a bunch of maps that revolve around water, because that's so new and cool~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you telling me defuse and search and destroy is not the same exact thing?


Search and Destroy and Defuse were both lifted directly from Counter-Strike. The fact that you think it was copied from Search and Destroy just shows how limited your experience is, and also that you're probably a CoD fanboy. Which is rather hypocritical since CoD is notorious for nickel and dime DLC.


----------



## VindalooJim

Conquest and Rush are all I need baby.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I prolly came off as pissed because I am, it boils my blood they will charge 110 for bf4+ prem a game that isn't finished, everyone can see that, and then exactly a month later sell the same thing for pretty much half, THEN they start putting in things for their dlc that they had in the last battlefield, the same exact things we paid for 2 yrs ago with bf3.
> them putting in air superority is just them getting out of making a new game mode.
> I'll bet my butt that we'll be seeing CTF in another pack but i'll just have a bunch of maps that revolve around water, because that's so new and cool~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you telling me defuse and search and destroy is not the same exact thing?


One thing that really bothers me about posts like this is that you people make it seem like you were forced to buy the game at or before its release. It's pretty much common sense that a game is going to have issues at its release and that early adopters are always going to pay more and face those issues. Of course, BF4 has quite a few more issues than a game typically would and it really does suck but it's not like the game isn't feature complete. The game is finished, just unstable as all hell. The issues will get fixed and then the game will be exactly what you paid $60 for.

As for the game being half off a month after its release.. well, that's going to happen when Black Friday happens a month after a games' release. I'm pretty sure there were deals like this for BF3 as well. Heck, there were plenty of deals prior to BF4's release where you didn't have to pay full price if you simply looked around.

It would have been nice to see certain modes, especially ones that didn't really require a different layout, make a return in BF4. However, less modes means they were more focused when it came to map design. More modes would have meant more less time spent refining the maps for each mode. With the DLC, you're more paying for the maps themselves and sometimes getting things like equipment and weapons. The modes come with the maps because the maps are designed with those modes in mind.

In the end, if you don't feel it's worth it to pay $110 for BF4+premium, you really didn't have to. You could have exercised patience and waited for a price drop which you knew would happen eventually. Chances are in a few months, you'll be able to get a premium edition of Battlefield 4 for $60, just like BF3 had.

Oh, and defuse came about in a push to make BF4 a more competitive game for e-sports. It's not there because CoD has it. It's there because it's known to be a very competitive game type.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Search and Destroy and Defuse were both lifted directly from Counter-Strike. The fact that you think it was copied from Search and Destroy just shows how limited your experience is, and also that you're probably a CoD fanboy. Which is rather hypocritical since CoD is notorious for nickel and dime DLC.


There's no need to call people out for being a fanboy. Nothing he said indicated that he was a fan of Call of Duty at all.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> One thing that really bothers me about posts like this is that you people make it seem like you were forced to buy the game at or before its release. It's pretty much common sense that a game is going to have issues at its release and that early adopters are always going to pay more and face those issues. Of course, BF4 has quite a few more issues than a game typically would and it really does suck but it's not like the game isn't feature complete. The game is finished, just unstable as all hell. The issues will get fixed and then the game will be exactly what you paid $60 for.
> 
> As for the game being half off a month after its release.. well, that's going to happen when Black Friday happens a month after a games' release. I'm pretty sure there were deals like this for BF3 as well. Heck, there were plenty of deals prior to BF4's release where you didn't have to pay full price if you simply looked around.
> 
> It would have been nice to see certain modes, especially ones that didn't really require a different layout, make a return in BF4. However, less modes means they were more focused when it came to map design. More modes would have meant more less time spent refining the maps for each mode. With the DLC, you're more paying for the maps themselves and sometimes getting things like equipment and weapons. The modes come with the maps because the maps are designed with those modes in mind.
> 
> In the end, if you don't feel it's worth it to pay $110 for BF4+premium, you really didn't have to. You could have exercised patience and waited for a price drop which you knew would happen eventually. Chances are in a few months, you'll be able to get a premium edition of Battlefield 4 for $60, just like BF3 had.
> 
> Oh, and defuse came about in a push to make BF4 a more competitive game for e-sports. It's not there because CoD has it. It's there because it's known to be a very competitive game type.
> 
> Not to mention there's too many random elements to the game.
> There's no need to call people out for being a fanboy. Nothing he said indicated that he was a fan of Call of Duty at all.


BattleField will never be taken seriously on the PC as a e-Sports title. The game is extremely unfriendly for spectators, bi-yearly releases, and the fact that the Developers don't actually understand what it takes to make a e-Sports title.

Not to mention, the random elements in this game doesn't help.


----------



## connectwise

People actually use the famas? lol...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> anyone flying with a joystick?


Supposedly it sucks to fly with one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Thanks! does this work with enemy players and does it work for the chat box?


That's a good question. The people I mute don't really type to the team or other team anyways, so, don't know. Shrug.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Is anyone else having problems with servers today? Mine just keeps loading without any servers coming up like everything is down....


Yup, sometimes mine do. It's the frost, sometimes it makes the server stick.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> BattleField will never be taken seriously on the PC as a e-Sports title. The game is extremely unfriendly for spectators, bi-yearly releases, and the fact that the Developers don't actually understand what it takes to make a e-Sports title.
> 
> Not to mention, the random elements in this game doesn't help.


Eh.. The bi-yearly releases wouldn't really affect anything. CS 1.6 is still played competitively. I also believe there's a few people that work at DICE that actually do have a history in e-sports and not to mention they're in contact with people like JackFrags who help.

I believe they could get it right eventually. The random elements could easily be disabled for competitive events. Battlefield itself isn't really designed for e-sports but that doesn't mean they're not going to try.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> People actually use the famas? lol...


God yes! That thing is an absolute beast in CQC. Despite the smaller magazine size, the thing just tears people apart. Obviously it loses its edge in medium to long range combat, but for close quarters it's pretty much the king.


----------



## geoxile

Everything in the game is best done with a keyboard and mouse, especially flying. I'm not even joking. Rebind pitch up/down to space and alt keys, in whatever order you like. Use those when maneuvering and use mouse for aiming.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Eh.. The bi-yearly releases wouldn't really affect anything. CS 1.6 is still played competitively. I also believe there's a few people that work at DICE that actually do have a history in e-sports and not to mention they're in contact with people like JackFrags who help.
> 
> I believe they could get it right eventually. The random elements could easily be disabled for competitive events. Battlefield itself isn't really designed for e-sports but that doesn't mean they're not going to try.
> God yes! That thing is an absolute beast in CQC. Despite the smaller magazine size, the thing just tears people apart. Obviously it loses its edge in medium to long range combat, but for close quarters it's pretty much the king.


CS 1.6 isn't played competitively actually, and hasn't been for a little over a year now. The previous BattleField/CoD games could never really take off as true e-Sports competitor because of bi-yearly releases on the PC.

DICE e-Sports history is laughable at best. They played in extremely low-level competition that no one would take seriously (clanbase).

Removing random aspects in the game, would make it even less spectator friendly.

Curious how many even knew about the $15,000 event that's been happening all weekend for BF4?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Eh.. The bi-yearly releases wouldn't really affect anything. CS 1.6 is still played competitively. I also believe there's a few people that work at DICE that actually do have a history in e-sports and not to mention they're in contact with people like JackFrags who help.
> 
> I believe they could get it right eventually. The random elements could easily be disabled for competitive events. Battlefield itself isn't really designed for e-sports but that doesn't mean they're not going to try.
> God yes! That thing is an absolute beast in CQC. Despite the smaller magazine size, the thing just tears people apart. Obviously it loses its edge in medium to long range combat, but for close quarters it's pretty much the king.


I agree. I have tried most of the available assault rifles and the FAMAS is definitely one of the best. The rate of fire in burst mode guarantees multiple hits with a single burst leading to kills. By far my most successful rifle (and I am usually top 3 in any given server).

Working with the ACE 23 now trying to figure out why I spent so much effort getting it unlocked...


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Thanks! does this work with enemy players and does it work for the chat box?


nope just squad. You can hide the chat by pressing H or you can make it so its visible only upon activity.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Search and Destroy and Defuse were both lifted directly from Counter-Strike. The fact that you think it was copied from Search and Destroy just shows how limited your experience is, and also that you're probably a CoD fanboy. Which is rather hypocritical since CoD is notorious for nickel and dime DLC.


lol.

I never played CS much at all other then trying it on a friends computer ages ago, I played on only consoles until recently I finally have a PC that can play games, I didn't have that until the beginning of this year. SO MY BAD. I'm far from a "cod fanboy" I give it the respect that its a good game, for what it is but if anything I'd be a bf fanboy, I used to always tell my friends battefield is better then cod is so many way and it is still, even being better then the competitor its still terrible that there is this many problems with bf4 even after a month, CoD was just the first game I could think of that had S&D I know more have it, heck Socom had it back on the ps2 did, it was the main game mode I played back then.
I now tell people to not bother with bf4 for now, and I bet I'm not the only one, EA might be making a killing from the sales when at 25$ but they are hurting more because of their sales from people talking isn't there.

I'm mad because bf fans like myself that were there from release, or pre-ordered and/ or was in the beta got shafted again with an unfinished game.


----------



## renji1337

How do i fix the dropping sound glitch and the random crashes


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> How do i fix the dropping sound glitch and the random crashes


Uninstall lol or wait for patch, which will supposedly fix the sound issues, maybe even some crashes.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> How do i fix the dropping sound glitch and the random crashes


You don't, it's a "hurry up and wait on Dice to fix it" situation.


----------



## Aparition

I reinstalled EVGA Precision after my crashing increased with other programs.
Once again no more crashing.

I think there is something going on with OC programs and leaving your system on fora long time.

Maybe some sort of in memory process corruption or leak.

I don't think it is overclock related but it certainly escalates the symptoms.

Weird...


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> CS 1.6 isn't played competitively actually, and hasn't been for a little over a year now. The previous BattleField/CoD games could never really take off as true e-Sports competitor because of bi-yearly releases on the PC.
> 
> DICE e-Sports history is laughable at best. They played in extremely low-level competition that no one would take seriously (clanbase).
> 
> Removing random aspects in the game, would make it even less spectator friendly.
> 
> Curious how many even knew about the $15,000 event that's been happening all weekend for BF4?


I still see small tournaments popping up that include CS 1.6? Then there's also Source which, again, isn't the newest iteration of Counter Strike. I still don't see how the bi-yearly release thing affects it at all.

How exactly do you know this? Do you know which specific developers have competed?

"Not to mention, the random elements in this game doesn't help." They don't help (understandably, since luck becomes a factor) but they need to be there to be more spectator friendly? O___o

How many people who play BF4 actually follow e-sports? It's not like it's something that Battlefield is known for. I know there's events here and there but they're never as big as other games and Battlefield doesn't really have that big of a competitive following.

I don't see why you're so intent on Battlefield not becoming a competitive title. It's got a ways to go but it could happen and at least they're making the effort.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I still see small tournaments popping up that include CS 1.6? Then there's also Source which, again, isn't the newest iteration of Counter Strike. I still don't see how the bi-yearly release thing affects it at all.
> 
> How exactly do you know this? Do you know which specific developers have competed?
> 
> "Not to mention, the random elements in this game doesn't help." They don't help (understandably, since luck becomes a factor) but they need to be there to be more spectator friendly? O___o
> 
> How many people who play BF4 actually follow e-sports? It's not like it's something that Battlefield is known for. I know there's events here and there but they're never as big as other games and Battlefield doesn't really have that big of a competitive following.
> 
> I don't see why you're so intent on Battlefield not becoming a competitive title. It's got a ways to go but it could happen and at least they're making the effort.


There's small events for SuperSmashBrothers, but the game is no where near as competitive as say Street Fighter. Essentially the same thing as CS 1.6, the competitive scene for it, is what most people who actually play games competitively consider dead.

BattleField doesn't have large events? DreamHack (Hosted multiple times a year, the Winter event being the largest), Cyberathlete Professional League (BattleField 2), Multiplay, etc etc

I know this as I've actually spoken to the developers who were on the BattleField 2 DICE team when I competed at the top tier for the game.

If DICE really wanted to help the e-Sports community, they would start off by promoting these events.
Quote:


> "Not to mention, the random elements in this game doesn't help." They don't help (understandably, since luck becomes a factor) but they need to be there to be more spectator friendly? O___o


Yes actually. Stripping the game from the stock form, from what everyone that plays this game casually would make it non-friendly for spectators. Call of Duty 4 is a perfect example of this. (CoD4 ProMod/DAMN Mod)

The more CoD4 was stripped down so the game could be played at the pro-level, the less viewers CoD4 attained.


----------



## axiumone

Ok, anyone willing to take a jab at this? I posted this a few pages earlier, but it was ignored.

If anyone is playing in surround/eyefinity portrait, have you figured out how to fix your hud and menus?






Strange thing is, some of the stuff is rendered correctly. Like prompts. I've tried using borderless window, but the framerate gets cut in half.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> There's small events for SuperSmashBrothers, but the game is no where near as competitive as say Street Fighter. Essentially the same thing as CS 1.6, the competitive scene for it, is what most people who actually play games competitively consider dead.
> 
> BattleField doesn't have large events? DreamHack (Hosted multiple times a year, the Winter event being the largest), Cyberathlete Professional League (BattleField 2), Multiplay, etc etc
> 
> I know this as I've actually spoken to the developers who were on the BattleField 2 DICE team when I competed at the top tier for the game.
> 
> If DICE really wanted to help the e-Sports community, they would start off by promoting these events.
> Yes actually. Stripping the game from the stock form, from what everyone that plays this game casually would make it non-friendly for spectators. Call of Duty 4 is a perfect example of this. (CoD4 ProMod/DAMN Mod)
> 
> The more CoD4 was stripped down so the game could be played at the pro-level, the less viewers CoD4 attained.


You haven't really answered my question, though. How does the bi-yearly releases affect the competitiveness of Battlefield? You also just said that BF2 is still played competitively..

Were on the BF2 DICE team? Meaning they no longer work at DICE? How long ago was this?

DICE kinda has a lot on their plate right now. If you haven't noticed, BF4 is kind of a mess currently. Seems they're putting all their focus on fixing the game. Who knows, you might see them promoting events more in the future?

I don't understand this either. Counter Strike has always been a very simple and basic series of games yet it seems to have a pretty large following when it comes to e-sports. The big difference is that Valve actually shows the competitive scene a lot of support and promotes it. If DICE did the same, you might see a larger following.


----------



## Kamakazi

Has anybody ever ended up in a squad with 6 people in it?

Last night was playing with some friends and we somehow managed to get 6 people in a squad, I wish I had a screenshot of it.

It was really weird, but let me get a ton of order bonus as squad leader.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*
> 
> Has anybody ever ended up in a squad with 6 people in it?
> 
> Last night was playing with some friends and we somehow managed to get 6 people in a squad, I wish I had a screenshot of it.
> 
> It was really weird, but let me get a ton of order bonus as squad leader.


I forgot which video, but I recently saw a video where it looked like there was more than five people in the squad. Maybe it happens with how Battlefield handles friends since it tries to put you in the same squad?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I agree. I have tried most of the available assault rifles and the FAMAS is definitely one of the best. The rate of fire in burst mode guarantees multiple hits with a single burst leading to kills. By far my most successful rifle (and I am usually top 3 in any given server).
> 
> Working with the ACE 23 now trying to figure out why I spent so much effort getting it unlocked...


I'm in the same situation. I want to see if this gun fits my play style. I'm gonna get all the attachments for it. Hopefully it grows on me. Anyone else notice the coyote site got a little nerf? Its not as clear as before. or is it just me?


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I don't understand this either. Counter Strike has always been a very simple and basic series of games yet it seems to have a pretty large following when it comes to e-sports. The big difference is that Valve actually shows the competitive scene a lot of support and promotes it. If DICE did the same, you might see a larger following.


It has a large following because was created to be competitive.. battlefield is not.
In counter strike the game is made to be competitive because many variables are kept the same. If your playing a 6round match each team starts on either T or CT, starts with the same gun, same money etc. In battlefield 4 right from the get go everyone has different guns, different vehicle unlocks etc. Certain points of the maps will be destroyed differently from last round etc...

If battlefield 4 or 3 had a counter strike game mode type game mode (which it does) it probably wouldn't be that popular because: A) Part of the fun in the games is using the vehicles, various weapon unlocks to kit your solder the way YOU want, and destroying stuff. B) The people that want this game mode are probably playing counter strike still.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I forgot which video, but I recently saw a video where it looked like there was more than five people in the squad. Maybe it happens with how Battlefield handles friends since it tries to put you in the same squad?


We were thinking something like that was the problem, we were all on each other's friends list.

I think it would be cool to allow larger squads personally, not sure I see the point of the arbitrary 5 person limit.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I forgot which video, but I recently saw a video where it looked like there was more than five people in the squad. Maybe it happens with how Battlefield handles friends since it tries to put you in the same squad?
> 
> 
> 
> We were thinking something like that was the problem, we were all on each other's friends list.
> 
> I think it would be cool to allow larger squads personally, not sure I see the point of the arbitrary 5 person limit.
Click to expand...

well, it limits spawning


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> You haven't really answered my question, though. How does the bi-yearly releases affect the competitiveness of Battlefield? You also just said that BF2 is still played competitively..
> 
> Were on the BF2 DICE team? Meaning they no longer work at DICE? How long ago was this?
> 
> DICE kinda has a lot on their plate right now. If you haven't noticed, BF4 is kind of a mess currently. Seems they're putting all their focus on fixing the game. Who knows, you might see them promoting events more in the future?
> 
> I don't understand this either. Counter Strike has always been a very simple and basic series of games yet it seems to have a pretty large following when it comes to e-sports. The big difference is that Valve actually shows the competitive scene a lot of support and promotes it. If DICE did the same, you might see a larger following.


I didn't say BattleField 2 was still being played competitively. I said it was played at CPL, one of the largest events that eSports have held.

Bi-Yearly hurts the e-Sports community because the community wants to continue to grow the player base. Growing the player base on a already casual game is extremely difficult when a new iteration of it comes out. There's more to this, but if you've ever played the BattleField series competitively, you would understand. That's the biggest reason though. As I said, look at CoD as a perfect example.

Well, they could still be on the developers team, I'm unsure. Haven't actually looked at the full developer team for BF4. This was back around CPL Winter 2006.

It doesn't take much to promote the game, the event is already being streamed live. All they would need to do is put up a message about it on Battlelog. I understand the game is a absolute mess, which is no surprise, it is BattleField after all.

You don't seem to understand Counter-Strike, the game although looks extremely basic from the outside for someone who doesn't play the game, but the game is far from basic. The meta in Counter-Strike is what people absolutely love, and is partially why the game has such a high skill cap.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> It has a large following because was created to be competitive.. battlefield is not.
> In counter strike the game is made to be competitive because many variables are kept the same. If your playing a 6round match each team starts on either T or CT, starts with the same gun, same money etc. In battlefield 4 right from the get go everyone has different guns, different vehicle unlocks etc. Certain points of the maps will be destroyed differently from last round etc...
> 
> If battlefield 4 or 3 had a counter strike game mode type game mode (which it does) it probably wouldn't be that popular because: A) Part of the fun in the games is using the vehicles, various weapon unlocks to kit your solder the way YOU want, and destroying stuff. B) The people that want this game mode are probably playing counter strike still.


Counter-Strike was never originally made as competitive game. Gooseman has explained this many times, it was dumb luck that he ended up making one of the most popular FPS titles to be played competitively in eSports.

http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1dkeht/iam_minh_le_aka_gooseman_cocreator_of_the/

He mentions it here, and practically every Interview he's ever done.


----------



## Robilar

Is there any way to filter out HC servers? After going into the 9th or so server that has no descriptor relating to HC in its name I've gotten a bit irritated.

Takes forever to get into a server (and usually two or three tries to get in) to find out it is set to HC and no one thought to label it as such.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Is there any way to filter out HC servers? After going into the 9th or so server that has no descriptor relating to HC in its name I've gotten a bit irritated.
> 
> Takes forever to get into a server (and usually two or three tries to get in) to find out it is set to HC and no one thought to label it as such.


Use the drop down filter. Check Normal. I believe this will give you Normal only, and no hardcore. Not positive though.


----------



## bluedevil

Thought this was interesting.http://m.techspot.com/review/734-battlefield-4-benchmarks/page6.html


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Thought this was interesting.http://m.techspot.com/review/734-battlefield-4-benchmarks/page6.html


Only relevant in Single Player.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Use the drop down filter. Check Normal. I believe this will give you Normal only, and no hardcore. Not positive though.


That works but does not filter out servers with any custom settings (which is most of them). If they are custom and HC checking normal has no effect unless you uncheck custom. This removes most of the servers...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> That works but does not filter out servers with any custom settings (which is most of them). If they are custom and HC checking normal has no effect unless you uncheck custom. This removes most of the servers...


I wonder what is considered "custom". Does changing the server ticket limit make it essentially custom? If so, these filters need to be redesigned IMO.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> It has a large following because was created to be competitive.. battlefield is not.
> In counter strike the game is made to be competitive because many variables are kept the same. If your playing a 6round match each team starts on either T or CT, starts with the same gun, same money etc. In battlefield 4 right from the get go everyone has different guns, different vehicle unlocks etc. Certain points of the maps will be destroyed differently from last round etc...
> 
> If battlefield 4 or 3 had a counter strike game mode type game mode (which it does) it probably wouldn't be that popular because: A) Part of the fun in the games is using the vehicles, various weapon unlocks to kit your solder the way YOU want, and destroying stuff. B) The people that want this game mode are probably playing counter strike still.


A lot of the variables in BF4 can be changed or disabled. Also, things like this have rules. I know for CoD, certain leagues have banned specific guns from use. What guns, equipment, etc. can easily be controlled. It's also possible for unranked servers to have all weapons, non-battlepack attachments, infantry equipment and vehicle equipment unlocked so that puts everyone on a level playing field.

You have your own vision of what Battlefield is but that's not necessarily how everyone feels. Remember, Metro was the most popular map in BF3.. a map that didn't include vehicles. As I mentioned before, certain leagues in other games specify what weapons are allowed for use. Anyway, we aren't talking about casual play. We're talking about esports. Not everyone plays Counter Strike competitively either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*
> 
> We were thinking something like that was the problem, we were all on each other's friends list.
> 
> I think it would be cool to allow larger squads personally, not sure I see the point of the arbitrary 5 person limit.


The 5 person limit solved two things. It upped the squad limit which was highly demanded and it was set to 5 for competitive play. It would be cool, at least in ranked matches, to be able to change the squad limit at least a little bit higher. I'm not actually sure if having larger than 5 man squads when playing with friends is actually a bug, though, since it hasn't really been talked about so it could very well be intended for party play.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> That works but does not filter out servers with any custom settings (which is most of them). If they are custom and HC checking normal has no effect unless you uncheck custom. This removes most of the servers...


Wish I knew what you were talking about, I only play HC, not sure what this custom thing is. I've seen it though.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Use the drop down filter. Check Normal. I believe this will give you Normal only, and no hardcore. Not positive though.
> 
> 
> 
> That works but does not filter out servers with any custom settings (which is most of them). If they are custom and HC checking normal has no effect unless you uncheck custom. This removes most of the servers...
Click to expand...

filter so you only see 100% health servers. hc is 60%


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I didn't say BattleField 2 was still being played competitively. I said it was played at CPL, one of the largest events that eSports have held.
> 
> Bi-Yearly hurts the e-Sports community because the community wants to continue to grow the player base. Growing the player base on a already casual game is extremely difficult when a new iteration of it comes out. There's more to this, but if you've ever played the BattleField series competitively, you would understand. That's the biggest reason though. As I said, look at CoD as a perfect example.
> 
> Well, they could still be on the developers team, I'm unsure. Haven't actually looked at the full developer team for BF4. This was back around CPL Winter 2006.
> 
> It doesn't take much to promote the game, the event is already being streamed live. All they would need to do is put up a message about it on Battlelog. I understand the game is a absolute mess, which is no surprise, it is BattleField after all.
> 
> You don't seem to understand Counter-Strike, the game although looks extremely basic from the outside for someone who doesn't play the game, but the game is far from basic. The meta in Counter-Strike is what people absolutely love, and is partially why the game has such a high skill cap.


It seemed like you were saying BF2 was still being played competitively.

We still don't know if the next Battlefield is going to be a part of the main series. If it isn't and it's something like BC3 or 2143, then BF4 will end up maintaining a good amount of its player-base. Although, you're right.. I have never played Battlefield, or any game for that matter, competitively. I follow it as much as possible, but I don't really have the time to dedicate to it and I have a few other setbacks that don't really allow me to. I would love to if it were possible.

Well, my point wasn't really that those people might not be there but that there's people who've been hired since. DICE has grown quite a lot. I just know that a few of the developers do have a competitive background which came from a developer who is fairly new at DICE who also talked about having a competitive background and how DICE has brought people on to specifically help with the competitive aspect of Battlefield.

As you said, it is simple visually and that's exactly what I was saying. I've played plenty of Counter Strike to know there's a lot more going on and it's actually why I don't play much anymore since I don't have the time to dedicate to being any good at it. xD I guess when it comes to counter strike, the kind of people who would be spectating these events would have a better grasp on the game than the average gamer which is who I was referring to.

Anyways, this conversation doesn't seem to be going anywhere. I personally would love to see Battlefield actually succeed at becoming a competitive title and I enjoy watching the kind of stuff like what Daskro puts up so I would love to see it go even further. That's pretty much all I'm trying to say.


----------



## DoomDash

I don't understand the appeal to HC. You already melt in a second in normal, and you basically willingly give up some fun features ( like 3rd person view ). Instead of being able to recover and kill being shot in the back you basically have no chance. I guess the skill comes more to planning not to get flanked at all times, over come back from a disadvantageous position. Sounds boring to me.


----------



## connectwise

Well if you're just looking for that point of view, the no 3rd person death cam is a great advantage. People can't see where you've killed them from.


----------



## smaudioz

I've been using a GTX 570 and I have switched to a GTX 770 to try it on the same installation with BF4 and also BF3 already installed. The Auto settings for BF4 show all High with some AA off and for BF3 it shows mostly medium. Is this just the game being confused by a change in graphics hardware? I mean I can run BF3 completely maxed out and get over 100fps average and I can run BF4 pretty much maxed with 60-70 average...


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I don't understand the appeal to HC. You already melt in a second in normal, and you basically willingly give up some fun features ( like 3rd person view ). Instead of being able to recover and kill being shot in the back you basically have no chance. I guess the skill comes more to planning not to get flanked at all times, over come back from a disadvantageous position. Sounds boring to me.


no doritos


----------



## evilferret

Does anybody know what all the graphical setting actually change?

Trying to get a decent settings that doesn't lead to FPS drops.

Thanks all!


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I don't understand the appeal to HC. You already melt in a second in normal, and you basically willingly give up some fun features ( like 3rd person view ). Instead of being able to recover and kill being shot in the back you basically have no chance. I guess the skill comes more to planning not to get flanked at all times, over come back from a disadvantageous position. Sounds boring to me.


My biggest issue is that it really doesn't make people play smarter. Although I haven't touched HC in BF4, in BF3 I always got team-killed in the dumbest ways so I just stopped playing HC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> no doritos


I don't understand why there's no servers that simply have that option turned off. Does having only one of those options disabled make your server unranked?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Only relevant in Single Player.


I thought it was interesting since it showed CPU scaling. Pretty much puts my CPU right in line with the big dogs, thus not justifying any upgrade.


----------



## GoEz

So, China Rising is on Monday? I was thinking this whole week it was today


----------



## surfbumb

already took advantage of the 24hr refund. Crashed after first game, then I played 64 player operation locker...worst level design ever...absolute spamfest...the amount of icons on the screen is just unneeded and gets in the way of seeing the battlefield and enemies...and also the various points being displayed after getting a kill...just unnecessary in my opinion, the screen is already a cluttered mess. The sound was top notch though, that was the only highlight....also probably the worst player base i've ever seen in terms of skill and awareness. Self-healing vehicles? really


----------



## JAM3S121

can anyone explain why this happens? Looking at far away stuff like ladders, or boxes sometimes small buildings they look messed up and flicker.. it happened in bf3 with my gtx 560 ti's in sli too.. i know its not artifacting cause this is a brand new card and only does it in bf series games.. but why?



notice the concrete wall.


----------



## IAmDay

So I had 0 kills in the Scout Helicopter today and now I have 277 and counting! Absolutely love this beast


----------



## skupples

They 100% need to implement a way to scale/fade the Doritos.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> They 100% need to implement a way to scale/fade the Doritos.


I don't even mind the Doritos as much as I hate how enormous the Objective icons get.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfbumb*
> 
> already took advantage of the 24hr refund. Crashed after first game, then I played 64 player operation locker...worst level design ever...absolute spamfest...the amount of icons on the screen is just unneeded and gets in the way of seeing the battlefield and enemies...and also the various points being displayed after getting a kill...just unnecessary in my opinion, the screen is already a cluttered mess. The sound was top notch though, that was the only highlight....also probably the worst player base i've ever seen in terms of skill and awareness. Self-healing vehicles? really


Agreed the player base in this game is absolutely clueless, with no idea how to play.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfbumb*
> 
> already took advantage of the 24hr refund. Crashed after first game, then I played 64 player operation locker...worst level design ever...absolute spamfest...the amount of icons on the screen is just unneeded and gets in the way of seeing the battlefield and enemies...and also the various points being displayed after getting a kill...just unnecessary in my opinion, the screen is already a cluttered mess. The sound was top notch though, that was the only highlight....also probably the worst player base i've ever seen in terms of skill and awareness. Self-healing vehicles? really


Erm.. Operation Locker isn't designed for 64 players so that's kind of why it felt like such a spam-fest. Playing it with 32 or more ideally 24 players is a much different experience. The map with the three lane design is actually pretty solid.

As for everything else.. meh. Sorry you didn't enjoy it but it doesn't sound like you gave it much of a chance.


----------



## connectwise

Yeah my stuff flickers as well, in long distances. I'm on AMD too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> So I had 0 kills in the Scout Helicopter today and now I have 277 and counting! Absolutely love this beast


Bad players on the other side or you have engie heal bot.

25 mm canon is beast though.

AA is so op that if it's on a map where it can shoot all, like dam, almost impossible for scout to work out right.


----------



## Captivate

I'm running this game on overclocked SLI GTX 780s and it's not running as smooth as it should. I'm sure it might have been covered somewhere in this thread but I obviously I can't look through 13k posts, so is there any fix out there? My roommate runs a single 780 and it just seems much smoother on his PC......


----------



## connectwise

Fix? Not sure, but people have complained about 7xx nvidia cards giving them problems in bf4.

I wonder, can you use your own XP boost in addition and stacked on top of the server xp boost atm?

1k kills Thanks for the m249 video.


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Can you download the game manually? I'm trying to look for the link but was unsuccessful... I plan to buy a digital version and i'd like to know where can you download the game itself.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktar Ogar*
> 
> Can you download the game manually? I'm trying to look for the link but was unsuccessful... I plan to buy a digital version and i'd like to know where can you download the game itself.


The only place you can download it is through Origin.

I'm pretty envious of all those that picked it up for 20 bucks because that's all it's worth. If I could, I'd ask for a refund.


----------



## RexKobra

I had a great night, tonight! Man, it was on of those nights where no one can stop you.









Im now sitting at a healthy *928 SPM* (All conquest), and soon to break 1000.









This was an incredibly close and fun match. We lost it by 11 points.


----------



## connectwise

What is SPM? Great job tho


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> What is SPM? Great job tho


Thanks! SPM is score per minute. Add me: RexKobra


----------



## xFALL3Nx

What really burns my ass, is when people say BF4 is the same as BF3. Or that 4 is 3.5

This is so far from the truth it isn't even funny.

******VOIP*****
*Larger squads
*Classic game rules (no health regen, no ammo pool, SL only spawn)
*Great hit detection
*Commander
*Cover system
*Scrolling battle text
*2142 style 3d spotting

All features in past battlefield tittles (pre BC) Was any of that in BF3?

I laugh at people calling the net code and hit detection bad in BF4. They seem to be spoiled and over glorify past Battlefield tittles, as they ALL have had there share of terrible hit detection on release. HOWEVER BF3 was always 100% rubish due to it being console based client side. EVERY death was around a corner in BF3. In 4, I have only died around a corner 10 times in a span of 109 hours played, and that was due to euros and Brazilians on US servers. I fired up BF2 and 2142 last week and the movement of the soldiers, the fluidity of steping over stuff and the tracking of my character is so primitive compared to BF4 it's almost unplayable. I've been spoiled. FURTHERMORE..... to anyone who says BF4 is bad, or thinks BF3 is better is NOT a fan of the series, needs to go BACK and play others in the series to get a clue on to how great BF4 is. BF3 was bad company 3. A dumbed down, stripped shell, focused on the michael bay dubstep 420 swiggity swag bros that make up the majority of console peasants.

*Sadly, lack of regenerative health (which increased the risk and need for survival tactics), squad leader only spawn (increased the importance of the squad leader) un-caps/capable bases (skillful pushes to drive the enemy out) and magazine based ammunition (required much more situation awareness, precision and management) have been squeezed out of "normal" and "regular" server rule sets due to the over-simplization needed to make the game fun for console casuals. The series lost complexity at Bad company 1 and until battlefield is a PC exclusive and the community repaired, it will never TRULY be the glory that once was.*


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Fix? Not sure, but people have complained about 7xx nvidia cards giving them problems in bf4.
> 
> I wonder, can you use your own XP boost in addition and stacked on top of the server xp boost atm?
> 
> 1k kills Thanks for the m249 video.


Yes, you can stack your own xp boosts with the already active 2x boost!


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Considering buying BF4 but Im hesitant, I see a lot of people everywhere complaining its buggy, servers crashing, serious lag, glitches and artifacts with Nvidia cards, i5 CPUs and Win7 as compared to AMD i7's and Win 8/8.1, op guns, vehicles, to many hackers/cheaters etc

It couldnt seriously be that bad could it?. I know beta on my sig rig ran so bad under 7 but under 8 it was smooth, it was still laggy due to my 670 tho


----------



## Eiennohi

I've had at least 10+ game crashes in just this one night alone. this is crazy. like really.... "something went wrong"..... yeah you released a half-assed game


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiennohi*
> 
> I've had at least 10+ game crashes in just this one night alone. this is crazy. like really.... "something went wrong"..... yeah you released a half-assed game ffs


I think it varies between systems. I only crash if I become disconnected with a server sometimes. The actual game seems solid though. Just a few minor things but no major crashing. I will be surprised if they even fix any of the reported issues other than server problems.


----------



## Ramzinho

guys i've an issue.. I've got the game last night. and as soon as my download hit 64% it failed. i try to resume it won't. i've ran the Origin client as Admin but when i hit resume counter goes back to 0 and it wont resume or even download.

Any ideas./


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> guys i've an issue.. I've got the game last night. and as soon as my download hit 64% it failed. i try to resume it won't. i've ran the Origin client as Admin but when i hit resume counter goes back to 0 and it wont resume or even download.
> 
> Any ideas./


I would delete what it's downloaded and restart from fresh.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I would delete what it's downloaded and restart from fresh.


with my internet speed.. that's so frustrating


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Erm.. Operation Locker isn't designed for 64 players so that's kind of why it felt like such a spam-fest. Playing it with 32 or more ideally 24 players is a much different experience. The map with the three lane design is actually pretty solid.
> 
> As for everything else.. meh. Sorry you didn't enjoy it but it doesn't sound like you gave it much of a chance.


Actually Locker is much better designed than Metro, even on 64players mode. Metro around tickets/escalators area was hopeless. On conquest, If the team that started on the glass building (RU?) would secure that position first, they could guard left stairs/main escalators/back escalators with a blanket of fire/explosives, and game would stay there. Same story from the other side, team that starts underground (US?) could limit the enemy outside by guarding left/central/right metro entrances. Again, only 3 narrow ways in. This isn't possible with locker, there are so many stairs. tunnels, ways in and out, and of course the outside-defenders need to really stretch their forces if they want to lock an area down. With some coordination and a surprise attack on a lightly guarded pass, tables can turn on Locker. This was impossible in metro with 10+ people spamming nades non-stop on every pass.

Having 1-2 such maps out of 25+ in every BF game is fine by me-people can always opt to avoid these. Right now I am just trying to figure out which BF4 map is the successor to Noshahr Canals for TDM. It was an exceptional deathmatch map imho, I can't find anything that has such a good design (change of pace depending on area, no bottlenecks, CQ and medium distance skills required etc,)


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm on extremely heavily OC'd titans(6gb vram) my brotha! My issue is the 3570k that i'm on right now. Not to worry though, should have the tri-titan 3930k rebuild finished soon.
> 
> My CPU bottleneck is pretty extreme even on two titans. I'm lucky to get 60% utilization on preset-high. Game is barely using 3gb atm.


wait what? getting Titan as this point is basically throwing money out of the windows... too many options
GTX780Ti, 290X if u are going to Water cool them


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Do they count the mounted turrets on the transport choppers towards your accuracy? Because for some reason in this game I have a 10% accuracy whereas in BF3 I had an 18% accuracy


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> I had a great night, tonight! Man, it was on of those nights where no one can stop you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im now sitting at a healthy *928 SPM* (All conquest), and soon to break 1000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was an incredibly close and fun match. We lost it by 11 points.


May I ask how you have such a high SPM? Mines currently at 532. Do you just have to constantly be on the move capping and what not?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Do they count the mounted turrets on the transport choppers towards your accuracy? Because for some reason in this game I have a 10% accuracy whereas in BF3 I had an 18% accuracy


Any and all weapons count towards your total accuracy now.

The Little Bird with the miniguns destroyed my accuracy.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Any and all weapons count towards your total accuracy now.
> 
> The Little Bird with the miniguns destroyed my accuracy.


That's so lame! I wish it were guns only. Maybe have a separate accuracy stat for vehicles.


----------



## smaudioz

Anybody who has switched to a new and faster graphics card since installing BF4 could you tell me if it is making your auto setting show lower settings than it was previously?


----------



## DoomDash

I'm kind of curious how you recon players are doing compared to BF3. I personally have noticed getting much less headshots to kill ratio than I did in BF3. Here are some stats, even if they aren't always the same weapon:

*BF3*
M98B - Kills 709 head shots 370 35% accuracy

JNG-90 - Kills 281 head shots 160 40.1% accuracy

*BF4*
JNG-90 - Kills 165 head shots 51 27.1% accuracy
SRR-61 - Kills 183 head shots 67 31.82% accuracy

Just seems like such a huge difference in a negative way. I used to get 50%+ HS's. Is it the maps, or is it the adjustable distance? What do you guys think?


----------



## kcuestag

For some reason I can't get my game to work on full screen now...

It starts Windowed, but if I press alt+enter (or set it to fullscreen in the in-game video settings) it starts going full and windowed all the time and it goes nuts.

Anyone seen this happen? Know a fix?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> wait what? getting Titan as this point is basically throwing money out of the windows... too many options
> GTX780Ti, 290X if u are going to Water cool them


.....Iv'e had them since day one. The third one was acquired a few months ago @ an extremely discounted rate. Also, it's easy to blow 3gb out the window in triple screen these days.

They can be had for quite cheep used. Less than a 780Ti most of the time, & are never limited by Vram, even during game spikes which are rarely recorded by monitoring software. Also, it's getting less & less likely 780Ti will have a software mod'able voltage hack, so that keeps them flying high on the list. Sure, they are kinda slow @ 900mhz, that's why most of us run them @ 1300mhz+ & 7ghz memory. They are overclocking monsters.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I'm kind of curious how you recon players are doing compared to BF3. I personally have noticed getting much less headshots to kill ratio than I did in BF3. Here are some stats, even if they aren't always the same weapon:
> 
> *BF3*
> M98B - Kills 709 head shots 370 35% accuracy
> 
> JNG-90 - Kills 281 head shots 160 40.1% accuracy
> 
> *BF4*
> JNG-90 - Kills 165 head shots 51 27.1% accuracy
> SRR-61 - Kills 183 head shots 67 31.82% accuracy
> 
> Just seems like such a huge difference in a negative way. I used to get 50%+ HS's. Is it the maps, or is it the adjustable distance? What do you guys think?


I dont really use sniper rifles but all guns feel less accurate and comparing my stats from BF3 to BF4 my accuracy is lower in BF4 by a decent amount.

http://bf3stats.com/stats_pc/redalertxxx http://bf4stats.com/pc/redalertxxx


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I'm kind of curious how you recon players are doing compared to BF3. I personally have noticed getting much less headshots to kill ratio than I did in BF3. Here are some stats, even if they aren't always the same weapon:
> 
> *BF3*
> M98B - Kills 709 head shots 370 35% accuracy
> 
> JNG-90 - Kills 281 head shots 160 40.1% accuracy
> 
> *BF4*
> JNG-90 - Kills 165 head shots 51 27.1% accuracy
> SRR-61 - Kills 183 head shots 67 31.82% accuracy
> 
> Just seems like such a huge difference in a negative way. I used to get 50%+ HS's. Is it the maps, or is it the adjustable distance? What do you guys think?


There might be a bug. Few days ago I killed someone in Zavod during Rush, it was the first base and the guy camped the inside stairs that link A and B m-coms. He only had half his head visible, I sniped him, got full kill (100pts) but no headshot recorded. I was near enough, no bullet drop and I really doubt it was due to latency,like him rising further and getting the bullet in the torso.


----------



## strap624

Can't get through a match without a crash. I hope they fix this game.


----------



## grunion

Is it me or is HC so much more choppa piloting friendly?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Is it me or is HC so much more choppa piloting friendly?


not you it's the no minimap or 3d spotting


----------



## Scottagecheeze

I hate to do this but the thread to go big I can't find what I am looking for. So anyone have the link to the website that has the stats of all the guns, I remember it being linked a few time. Also, I think it should be added to the OP so people can get to it easily.

Thanks


----------



## redalert

http://symthic.com/bf4-attachments?p=list


----------



## ajresendez

Anyone else getting more of those bf4 has stopped working errors? Ive been getting more since the last nvidia update and battlelog update. Its kind of killing my whole double xp weekend thing since ill get through most of the game and it will error out.


----------



## Aparition

I reinstalled my OC software. .. precision.
Stopped my app crashes I started getting and in other programs like in fallout new Vegas which my gpu sleeps through. Less than % 35 gpu activity in NV lol.


----------



## maestro0428




----------



## 66racer

Only thing that is bugging me right now is that I get these lags as if the game is stuttering then they go away, does it some maps more than others, hope its the server but wondering if there is anything I should look into. Checking with fraps my mins are usually in the 52-69fps range with averages in the 87-110fps range. When it has happened fraps even shows 80fps or so. Anyone notice what this is? Hope its not a 2gb gpu memory issue. My page file on the pc is set to 4GB but it did it at the default windows 8GB or so as well (had to free up some room on my SSD after installing this game lol).

Loving the maps on this game though, all my gameplay so far has been team DM, I didnt think the new destruction would be soooo cool but love how the bricks in the flood zone map for instance crumble when shot at, etc.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestro0428*


A FANG!!!!! You sir are my new best friend!


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> not you it's the no minimap or 3d spotting


AA is so OP, HC is a nice change for piloting









I got 27 littlebird kills, was actually in the air for 15 minutes without a mechanic


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I'm kind of curious how you recon players are doing compared to BF3. I personally have noticed getting much less headshots to kill ratio than I did in BF3. Here are some stats, even if they aren't always the same weapon:
> 
> *BF3*
> M98B - Kills 709 head shots 370 35% accuracy
> 
> JNG-90 - Kills 281 head shots 160 40.1% accuracy
> 
> *BF4*
> JNG-90 - Kills 165 head shots 51 27.1% accuracy
> SRR-61 - Kills 183 head shots 67 31.82% accuracy
> 
> Just seems like such a huge difference in a negative way. I used to get 50%+ HS's. Is it the maps, or is it the adjustable distance? What do you guys think?


BF3:
M98B
Kills: 541
Head: 57.67%
Accuracy: 37.97%

SV98:
Kills: 500
Head: 56.80%
Accuracy: 33.99%

BF4:
CS-LR4
Kills: 500
Head: 34%
Accuracy: 32%

SRR-61
Kills: 319
Head: 34%
Accuracy: 35%

So yeah, like you lower accuracy and lower headshot percentage for me too.


----------



## skupples

I could see 2gb of vram causing issues if your settings are too high. Page file won't do anything for GDDR5 GPU memory

I'm glad snipers are getting lower numbers. Its so over played. Their should be a cap on the # of snipers per map.


----------



## keikei

I was having a lot of crashes/erros yesterday, but this was when i was tweaking the resolution scaling. I went back to 110 and no crashes and i'm able to alt+tab freely.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> May I ask how you have such a high SPM? Mines currently at 532. Do you just have to constantly be on the move capping and what not?


Hello, I play mainly conquest large, 64 players. I alternate between Assault and Engineer class, based on the team and squads need. I am almost always the squad leader, and constantly give capture and defend orders, earning my squad a ton of points.

While every map and situation is different, I like to be constantly on the move. I pick a couple flags that are close to each other, and alternate between them, using my squad to hold the two bases.

I basically earn tons of points by supporting and helping out my squad. You earn extra points for healing and repairing for the squad, you also earn an extra 50 points per kill when you kill an enemy at a flag that the squad leader has designated for defense.

Really, the key to earning lots of points in conquest is supporting your squad, destroying vehicle's, and constantly capturing or defending a couple designated flags.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I could see 2gb of vram causing issues if your settings are too high. Page file won't do anything for GDDR5 GPU memory
> 
> I'm glad snipers are getting lower numbers. Its so over played. Their should be a cap on the # of snipers per map.


More like the other way round.

The other day I looked up the Ace23 in real life - to see if it really had no recoil.
Indeed it has no recoil in real life, it is very similar to what it is shown in the game - so I guess it is somewhat realistic.
BUT TELL ME:
How the bloody hell does a sniper do ONLY 97% damage to you from point bloody blank?
Pisses me off so bloody much


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Actually Locker is much better designed than Metro, even on 64players mode. Metro around tickets/escalators area was hopeless. On conquest, If the team that started on the glass building (RU?) would secure that position first, they could guard left stairs/main escalators/back escalators with a blanket of fire/explosives, and game would stay there. Same story from the other side, team that starts underground (US?) could limit the enemy outside by guarding left/central/right metro entrances. Again, only 3 narrow ways in. This isn't possible with locker, there are so many stairs. tunnels, ways in and out, and of course the outside-defenders need to really stretch their forces if they want to lock an area down. With some coordination and a surprise attack on a lightly guarded pass, tables can turn on Locker. This was impossible in metro with 10+ people spamming nades non-stop on every pass.
> 
> Having 1-2 such maps out of 25+ in every BF game is fine by me-people can always opt to avoid these. Right now I am just trying to figure out which BF4 map is the successor to Noshahr Canals for TDM. It was an exceptional deathmatch map imho, I can't find anything that has such a good design (change of pace depending on area, no bottlenecks, CQ and medium distance skills required etc,)


I wasn't saying it was poorly designed. I said the opposite and that the design was solid. Though, at 64 players it's not all that fun for me because it becomes way too clustered and the lanes tend to get congested resulting in a stalemate usually in the tower area. Overall I find it a fun map and I do enjoy playing on it with 32 players or less.

Really, there's not a single map in BF4 that I absolutely hate. Some I enjoy a bit less than others although it's for specific modes, not the map in general. I would say Golmud Railway is pretty much what you describe. I don't really play TDM but it's the same configuration for domination and it's quite open with no bottlenecks, short-medium range combat, different pacing depending on the area and it has some verticality to it where Noshahr didn't have much.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I'm kind of curious how you recon players are doing compared to BF3. I personally have noticed getting much less headshots to kill ratio than I did in BF3. Here are some stats, even if they aren't always the same weapon:
> 
> *BF3*
> M98B - Kills 709 head shots 370 35% accuracy
> 
> JNG-90 - Kills 281 head shots 160 40.1% accuracy
> 
> *BF4*
> JNG-90 - Kills 165 head shots 51 27.1% accuracy
> SRR-61 - Kills 183 head shots 67 31.82% accuracy
> 
> Just seems like such a huge difference in a negative way. I used to get 50%+ HS's. Is it the maps, or is it the adjustable distance? What do you guys think?


I haven't done all that much sniping in BF4 compared to BF3 but it does feel a bit off. I think the vapor trail throws me off the most since it makes it look like you're hitting the target when you're just a little high. It'd be nice to turn that off.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> More like the other way round.
> 
> The other day I looked up the Ace23 in real life - to see if it really had no recoil.
> Indeed it has no recoil in real life, it is very similar to what it is shown in the game - so I guess it is somewhat realistic.
> BUT TELL ME:
> How the bloody hell does a sniper do ONLY 97% damage to you from point bloody blank?
> Pisses me off so bloody much


LOL .50 cal there would just be a torso, some stumps and a fine red mist from that range. Makes for more than 3% of a human body...seems legit.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> LOL .50 cal there would just be a torso, some stumps and a fine red mist from that range. Makes for more than 3% of a human body...seems legit.


yup haha


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I wasn't saying it was poorly designed. I said the opposite and that the design was solid. Though, at 64 players it's not all that fun for me because it becomes way too clustered and the lanes tend to get congested resulting in a stalemate usually in the tower area. Overall I find it a fun map and I do enjoy playing on it with 32 players or less.
> 
> Really, there's not a single map in BF4 that I absolutely hate. Some I enjoy a bit less than others although it's for specific modes, not the map in general. I would say Golmud Railway is pretty much what you describe. I don't really play TDM but it's the same configuration for domination and it's quite open with no bottlenecks, short-medium range combat, different pacing depending on the area and it has some verticality to it where Noshahr didn't have much. .


Yeah, I know, I was answering to the guy you quoted, sort of trying to back your arguement (it just didn't appear on the post,my bad). With 64 players it is clustered, no question about that,I am just glad it isn't yet another metro all I am saying. BF4 Maps slowly grow on me and I am a person that thought both vanilla BF3 and aftermath maps were among the best in any BF game. As for Golmud Railway, I just wouldn't have known. This map has a 50% chance to crash on me during loading, 40% to crash 5 seconds after it starts and If I am lucky I can stay there 2mins before it crashes. It is depressing, most unstable map for me by far, shanghai being second (once in a while I manage to finish a full run there). I mainly run Locker and Zavod just because they are the least prone on crashing for me.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Any deals on Premium? I'm on hold for it.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Yeah, I know, I was answering to the guy you quoted, sort of trying to back your arguement (it just didn't appear on the post,my bad). With 64 players it is clustered, no question about that,I am just glad it isn't yet another metro all I am saying. BF4 Maps slowly grow on me and I am a person that thought both vanilla BF3 and aftermath maps were among the best in any BF game. As for Golmud Railway, I just wouldn't have known. This map has a 50% chance to crash on me during loading, 40% to crash 5 seconds after it starts and If I am lucky I can stay there 2mins before it crashes. It is depressing, most unstable map for me by far, shanghai being second (once in a while I manage to finish a full run there). I mainly run Locker and Zavod just because they are the least prone on crashing for me.


Sucks that you're having stability issues. I'm one of the lucky people who hasn't had that many problems with the game. Golmud is a very fun map in conquest, rush and domination (or TDM in that case). Although, I do experience the sound bug in Golmud conquest. It will be nice once everything is sorted out and the game is nice and stable.


----------



## keikei

Good news concerning the PC patch scheduled for *Dec 2nd*.
Quote:


> In the PC version of Battlefield 4, there's a bug where damage from a single bullet is applied multiple times - essentially a *"one-hit kill" glitch*. DICE is aware of the issue and hopes to resolve it in an upcoming patch planned for the week of December 2.
> 
> The patch will also *fix an issue with audio* randomly dropping during multiplayer matches and a consistent crash bug that occurs when exiting out to the main menu while within the single-player campaign. Finally, the patch will adjust the network and computer performance screen: players can test their network connection and computer performance on this screen and receive recommendations from the game on how to improve each.


Source.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Only thing that is bugging me right now is that I get these lags as if the game is stuttering then they go away, does it some maps more than others, hope its the server but wondering if there is anything I should look into. Checking with fraps my mins are usually in the 52-69fps range with averages in the 87-110fps range. When it has happened fraps even shows 80fps or so. Anyone notice what this is? Hope its not a 2gb gpu memory issue. My page file on the pc is set to 4GB but it did it at the default windows 8GB or so as well (had to free up some room on my SSD after installing this game lol).
> 
> Loving the maps on this game though, all my gameplay so far has been team DM, I didnt think the new destruction would be soooo cool but love how the bricks in the flood zone map for instance crumble when shot at, etc.


This is happening to me too with my gtx 770, it plays generally quite smooth but ther still to many hiccups for me to REALLY be happy w/ it.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Finally someone has opened up a knife and pistols only server in my country! This is the highlight of my week!
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/406833025298944384/514754486/


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/406850274122486144/514754486/


----------



## RexKobra

Quick question:

When you type !rank in a server, is your rating for a particular server or the world? If its for the server, what is the rank based on?

I had a really good night yesterday on a particular server. When I typed !rank I ended up being 6 out of 10,257. I'm just wondering what this rank is for.

Thank you,


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Quick question:
> 
> When you type !rank in a server, is your rating for a particular server or the world? If its for the server, what is the rank based on?
> 
> I had a really good night yesterday on a particular server. When I typed !rank I ended up being 6 out of 10,257. I'm just wondering what this rank is for.
> 
> Rep to those who can answer.
> 
> Thank you,


only within the server. It only really means how long you've been playing in that server in all honesty


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Quick question:
> 
> When you type !rank in a server, is your rating for a particular server or the world? If its for the server, what is the rank based on?
> 
> I had a really good night yesterday on a particular server. When I typed !rank I ended up being 6 out of 10,257. I'm just wondering what this rank is for.
> 
> Thank you,


Server based plug in, for the regulars or to encourage regular play.

@snipers.com. yep would agree the amount to a team should be limited. Being killed by a "sniper" offends me, especially semi auto/dmr


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Finally someone has opened up a knife and pistols only server in my country! This is the highlight of my week!
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/406833025298944384/514754486/
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/406850274122486144/514754486/


knife and pistols only servers used to be bannable by ea/dice.. because in bf2142 they gave a LOT of points for the unlocks (it was a different point scale back then but it was a lot for finishing all your knife/pistol rewards)


----------



## timaishu

Very happy to see I can max bf4 all ultra at 2560x1440(I turned AA off, not needed imo at that resolution) and maintained about 30-40fps. That's a far cry from the 60+ I was getting in BF3, but its totally playable.

Specs are in my rigs.

I put an overclock of 1080x1400 on the 7950.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> More like the other way round.
> 
> The other day I looked up the Ace23 in real life - to see if it really had no recoil.
> Indeed it has no recoil in real life, it is very similar to what it is shown in the game - so I guess it is somewhat realistic.
> BUT TELL ME:
> How the bloody hell does a sniper do ONLY 97% damage to you from point bloody blank?
> Pisses me off so bloody much


It's called balancing. See Crysis 3: Bow. If their was a weapon that did 100% damage to some one, no one would use anything else.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's called balancing. See Crysis 3: Bow. If their was a weapon that did 100% damage to some one, no one would use anything else.


A sniper that's a bolt action is much harder to get a kill than spray and praying with an m249 - any day of the week.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> A sniper that's a bolt action is much harder to get a kill than spray and praying with an m249 - any day of the week.


Oh course it is, really valiant shooting someone in the back or back of the head through a magnified scope from a bush or a rock or a rooftop.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Oh course it is, really valiant shooting someone in the back or back of the head though a magnified scope from a bush or a rock or a rooftop.


bro, that takes skill. Spending your life on a roof top of a sky scraper where the only thing that can hunt you down is a spawning player, another sniper ON THE GROUND(?) or an aircraft, is seriously skill ridden. That's why it's so popular to do...









now go back to spraying & praying & let the super elite gamer's pick you off from the roof like the rat you are.


----------



## renji1337

Anyone else get insane FPS? Im using 2 780 classifieds and at 1920x1080 on ultra with 120% resolution im always above 80fps usually above 120.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> AA is so OP, HC is a nice change for piloting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got 27 littlebird kills, was actually in the air for 15 minutes without a mechanic


Just a terrible team. On most maps you get destroyed by either infantry aa, aa, lav or planes. Other than dawnbreaker with all the buildings to break los.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timaishu*
> 
> Very happy to see I can max bf4 all ultra at 2560x1440(I turned AA off, not needed imo at that resolution) and maintained about 30-40fps. That's a far cry from the 60+ I was getting in BF3, but its totally playable.
> 
> Specs are in my rigs.
> 
> I put an overclock of 1080x1400 on the 7950.


Well not playable in multiplayer, for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> More like the other way round.
> 
> The other day I looked up the Ace23 in real life - to see if it really had no recoil.
> Indeed it has no recoil in real life, it is very similar to what it is shown in the game - so I guess it is somewhat realistic.
> BUT TELL ME:
> How the bloody hell does a sniper do ONLY 97% damage to you from point bloody blank?
> Pisses me off so bloody much


It's why I play HC only


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> bro, that takes skill. Spending your life on a roof top of a sky scraper where the only thing that can hunt you down is a spawning player, another sniper ON THE GROUND(?) or an aircraft, is seriously skill ridden. That's why it's so popular to do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now go back to spraying & praying & let the super elite gamer's pick you off from the roof like the rat you are.


Lol yep, ib4 the "but I am aggressive recon". The mechanic/game which alows laser sights on sniper rifles to increase the ability to no scope yolo quick scope with just the crosshairs for that 1hk in cq. Skill indeed.

@renji1337 with 2 x780 on only 1080p that sounds about right, not what I would call insane.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Oh course it is, really valiant shooting someone in the back or back of the head through a magnified scope from a bush or a rock or a rooftop.


harder than you think


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Anyone else get insane FPS? Im using 2 780 classifieds and at 1920x1080 on ultra with 120% resolution im always above 80fps usually above 120.


Why not try to push to 200%? I certainly would.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> This is happening to me too with my gtx 770, it plays generally quite smooth but ther still to many hiccups for me to REALLY be happy w/ it.


Im still hoping game or driver optimization will help. My memory use even with msaa off is 2gb but with msas x4 its not any worse, just a 10-15fps hit in performance. Thats mostly why im hoping to see software improvements. We'll see I guess.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Why not try to push to 200%? I certainly would.


Because the ti doesn't have enough VRAM for that. I think the Titans are the only ones that can do it.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Oh course it is, really valiant shooting someone in the back or back of the head through a magnified scope from a bush or a rock or a rooftop.


Ain't nothing braver. Choppers out to get you,last guy you killed out to get you, your scope just declaring, "shoot here folks, shoot here" and of course,god aweful reload times PER BULLET. Then you go on a kill assist spree too? Finishing the match with a boatload of points but a funky K/D. Takes a strong liver to continue down this path.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Oh I forgot to add my experiences from two nights ago.
> I was running at around 80fps and then suddenly realised something is horribly wrong, I glance at my fps and see it suddenly down at 20
> Now you might say: levolition, explosions or something. Well no, there was nothing happening at the time, I was just capping an objective.
> Suddenly my cousin says to me: what the hell is happening I'm running at 20fps!?
> Shortly after, my fps boosts back to 80, and so does my cousin's.
> Something affected both of us, to suddenly drop to 20fps...I have no idea what it was, but it was shockingly bad.
> Just an fyi: my cousin lives on the opposite side of the world with a completely different setup to mine.
> 
> Anyone experienced this, and not via levolution or anything? In 50hrs, this was the first time I've experienced it


I have on a couple different occasions. I'm blaming the server cause my rig is flawless.









Also, WHYYYYYYYYYYYYY is the OCN Teamspeak server ALWAYS empty? Come on guys, no one likes playing alone!


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> A sniper that's a bolt action is much harder to get a kill than spray and praying with an m249 - any day of the week.


Agreed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> It's why I play HC only


I seem to be gradually drifting back over to HC- bullet sponges FTL.


----------



## moocowman

If bolt actions were one hit kill in the chest, no one would aim for the head. BC2 had it and it was even worse when it came to overpopulation of snipers. At least this way rewards skill.

Anywho, just had a string of awesome matches. PTFO'd like crazy and pretty much unlocked most of the IFV equipment in one round.











I love being the squad leader. xD


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> If bolt actions were one hit kill in the chest, no one would aim for the head. BC2 had it and it was even worse when it came to overpopulation of snipers. At least this way rewards skill.
> 
> Anywho, just had a string of awesome matches. PTFO'd like crazy and pretty much unlocked most of the IFV equipment in one round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love being the squad leader. xD


23 Kills in a vehicle and you are bragging about that? I've had rounds like that on foot... Meet met there and we will see how it goes


----------



## Aparition

Most bolts do 100 damage at close range.
I had an epic moment where I 1 shot killed 8 enemy charging around a corner with my red dot m40a5. Most dots were to the torso I was shooting so fast.

The Armor upgrade can let you survive a bolt action at close range I think.

The ability to quick scope is based on your scope. Your shot can be 5 feet off of you shoot before your scope is fully sighted. Thus a red dot is extremely fast to sight so you can "quick scope".
It's almost impossible to do it well with a long range scope. It takes almost half a second to sight.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> If bolt actions were one hit kill in the chest, no one would aim for the head. BC2 had it and it was even worse when it came to overpopulation of snipers. At least this way rewards skill.
> 
> Anywho, just had a string of awesome matches. PTFO'd like crazy and pretty much unlocked most of the IFV equipment in one round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love being the squad leader. xD


Hey babe


----------



## timaishu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Just a terrible team. On most maps you get destroyed by either infantry aa, aa, lav or planes. Other than dawnbreaker with all the buildings to break los.
> Well not playable in multiplayer, for me.
> It's why I play HC only


Those frames are multiplayer. I have zero plans to try single.

I have low standards though as I always choose graphics over performance. As long as Im in the 30's, Im happy. But also I forgot to mention, that's on an outdoor level. Indoor/city ones I was averaging in high 40's-50's and spiking into 60's or higher.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timaishu*
> 
> I have low standards though as I always choose graphics over performance. As long as Im in the 30's, Im happy. But also I forgot to mention, that's on an outdoor level. Indoor/city ones I was averaging in high 40's-50's and spiking into 60's or higher.


The 30's! GROSS!


----------



## bobfig

well just got the game today and its nice just have to get use to it. im surprised my laptop plays it fairly well compared to the 5fps that it got during beta.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> LOL .50 cal there would just be a torso, some stumps and a fine red mist from that range. Makes for more than 3% of a human body...seems legit.


Sigh, took me along time to get use to the vapor trails on the Gaus in Crysis 3, now I can run around with red dot attachment & get banned from the server within 5 minutes.

comparing realism in an arcade online-fps ..









Iv'e been moving through the single-player. It's a nice hardware demo. The black guy QQ's way too much.

I feel like i'm going to find out the Agent is corrupt, & that the Chinese VIP is Jeing Jang or w/e his name is.

woot, time for thanksgiving dinner 3.0.


----------



## DoomDash

Anyone know of any detailed listing of the real world damages of guns per bullet, and or reviews / impressions of all the weapons? I feel like if you look at it in a simple manner there is no reason to pick anything other than the SRR-61 for sniper rifles. Is there something I'm missing to hidden advantages of other weapons?


----------



## redalert

http://symthic.com/bf4-stats look there


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> 23 Kills in a vehicle and you are bragging about that? I've had rounds like that on foot... Meet met there and we will see how it goes


Not really bragging. xD I've had plenty of rounds like that on foot. I honestly don't find them that special since I find it a lot easier to sneak around on foot. I don't tend to see people last very long in vehicles in rush since you'll end up with half of the enemy team switching to engineer just to try and take you out.

Of course, when I came back on after eating dinner, my team had gone to poo. I couldn't get them to push at all in conquest or rush and there was even a time where I spawned in my squad right next to an m-com and no one was attempting to arm it. It was right there.. no enemies in the room. There was just 5-6 people sitting next to the m-com not arming it. I about face-desked at that point.


----------



## axizor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor*
> 
> Curious -
> 
> Crossfire scaling is great on my cards. No problem here. Usage wise, I get anywhere from 70-99 depending on the map. On Operation Locker (64p), for example, it's a solid 99% line. On Paracel Storm (64p), it's usually 80s-90s. On Siege, (64p), it's usually 70-*90ish.
> 
> Is this simply because some maps are more taxing on the CPU then others? Is this normal given my 4.5Ghz i7 4770k and 2 7970s?
> 
> Thanks.


3rd try. Maybe the Black Friday crowd has died down.


----------



## AJR1775

This X2 for the weekend is pretty sweet. Slapped my highest boosts on and went from rank 42 to 64 in just two and a half days. Unlocked all the kits and weapons minus snipers and DMR.

Really dig the MG4, that weapon rocks. However, its more effective with iron sights or reflex. For some reason putting amplified sights on it increases the burst spray.


----------



## Jack Mac

Threw this together, it's how I feel about BF4...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WGsNcm1i-8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> has anyone been able to get the battlescreen to work on their android phone? I got commander working but I'd love to use my HTC One X as map and sit it under my tv.


So what's the consensus here, no go on android devices?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> So what's the consensus here, no go on android devices?


Nope. I am gonna use a extra 15" Dell monitor for that.


----------



## moocowman

One thing I do think is lame about BF4. Premium members having 40 layers for the emblem compared to 20 for non-premium. D: Kinda makes it difficult to make a good emblem.



Really wish I could add more detail to it.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> One thing I do think is lame about BF4. Premium members having 40 layers for the emblem compared to 20 for non-premium. D: Kinda makes it difficult to make a good emblem.
> 
> 
> 
> Really wish I could add more detail to it.


So buy premium...prob solved!!!

tappin from my neXus 5


----------



## skupples

It needs to come back around on sale, I missed out on those. Did get vanilla for 20$ though. =D


----------



## IAmDay

So here is my emblem


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> So buy premium...prob solved!!!
> 
> tappin from my neXus 5


A new motherboard takes priority over premium.







Soon, though. Soon.

At least vanilla BF4 is awesome enough to hold me over until I can get it.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> So buy premium...prob solved!!!
> 
> tappin from my neXus 5
> 
> 
> 
> A new motherboard takes priority over premium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon, though. Soon.
> 
> At least vanilla BF4 is awesome enough to hold me over until I can get it.
Click to expand...

oh ok, agreed. I actually got mad at waiting Fri for a deal on just premium, ended up getting it for 40$. Was hoping for 30$ or less since the gene was so cheap everywhere.

tappin from my neXus 5


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Hey babe


LOL "best weapon, N/A"

This game is so frustrating sometimes. If I transition from an ending game to the next game, the game crashes my computer with BSOD. And much of the time it gives me "error, game disconnected, could not join server". So I'm stuck playing half to 1/4 of a game. If I queue up for 1/2-1/4 of a game left, sometimes I'll go in with just 20-15 tickets left. Pisses me off, all b/c it BSOD.


----------



## Maou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> LOL "best weapon, N/A"
> 
> This game is so frustrating sometimes. If I transition from an ending game to the next game, the game crashes my computer with BSOD. And much of the time it gives me "error, game disconnected, could not join server". So I'm stuck playing half to 1/4 of a game. If I queue up for 1/2-1/4 of a game left, sometimes I'll go in with just 20-15 tickets left. Pisses me off, all b/c it BSOD.


You tried playing with stock cpu/vga yet?


----------



## GoEz

Can I request comparison screens of BF4 at 1440p on ultra with AA and w/o AA? Also vram usage if possible?


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maou*
> 
> You tried playing with stock cpu/vga yet?


woah woah woah, let's not go crazy there










Going stock, what are you crazy?


----------



## EVILNOK

I joined a rush server and about 2-3 minutes after I got in the match ended. I was only 1-2 but this was my SPM since I got an engineer service star. I don't know why they even have this stat if it can be so easily skewed, or the skill stat for that matter.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoEz*
> 
> Can I request comparison screens of BF4 at 1440p on ultra with AA and w/o AA? Also vram usage if possible?


56K/DSL warning

1440P Ultra with AA :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









1440P Ultra without AA:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









VRAM was about 2200-2300 w/ out AA and 2600~ with AA. Honestly can barely tell the difference in looks.


----------



## Slightly skewed

There's a definite difference, you just have to be looking for it. I'm sure it's more noticeable in motion. But judging from the speed and accuracy everyone seems to be playing with, they all use low setting anyways.


----------



## DoomDash

Yeah I mean I notice but it's not a huge deal that's all.


----------



## vinton13

Did you guys alter the resolution scale settings? I changed mine to 150% and these two GPUs are struggling (everything ultra, 1080p, MSAA off) so I turned it down to 135%. Honestly it looks really sexy but it's a big impact on performance here on my side.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I've given up on trying to run the game on Ultra or use res scaling. I'm back down to low settings on a single gpu. I'll try again when the client patch hits but I'm not expecting much from it.


----------



## Forceman

Is there any benefit to using the M2 SLAM instead of the regular AT mine?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> with my internet speed.. that's so frustrating


Your just going to have to keep downloading until it works. I had the same problem when I studied abroad in china and was trying to download BF3 through proxies.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> For some reason I can't get my game to work on full screen now...
> 
> It starts Windowed, but if I press alt+enter (or set it to fullscreen in the in-game video settings) it starts going full and windowed all the time and it goes nuts.
> 
> Anyone seen this happen? Know a fix?


No fix just a stupid glitch. I had it happen once and I just kept alt tabing, ctrl alt deleting and such until it worked again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timaishu*
> 
> Very happy to see I can max bf4 all ultra at 2560x1440(I turned AA off, not needed imo at that resolution) and maintained about 30-40fps. That's a far cry from the 60+ I was getting in BF3, but its totally playable.
> 
> Specs are in my rigs.
> 
> I put an overclock of 1080x1400 on the 7950.


Get a 290x. With dual 290x's I have the game maxed out and my average frames are always 110+ and they keep going higher and higher with each driver update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> bro, that takes skill. Spending your life on a roof top of a sky scraper where the only thing that can hunt you down is a spawning player, another sniper ON THE GROUND(?) or an aircraft, is seriously skill ridden. That's why it's so popular to do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now go back to spraying & praying & let the super elite gamer's pick you off from the roof like the rat you are.


Sniping is an art in itself. But with that being said I don't play that TDM or non vehicle crap. If I want to play a camp fest I turn to COD:Ghosts HC SnD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Anyone know of any detailed listing of the real world damages of guns per bullet, and or reviews / impressions of all the weapons? I feel like if you look at it in a simple manner there is no reason to pick anything other than the SRR-61 for sniper rifles. Is there something I'm missing to hidden advantages of other weapons?


Hornandy.com
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Is there any benefit to using the M2 SLAM instead of the regular AT mine?


The M2 Slam just seems to work better and do more damage. Plus you can use them in water.


----------



## CptDanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Is there any benefit to using the M2 SLAM instead of the regular AT mine?


I think SLAM is also triggered by infantry but has less splash damage then regular AT mine


----------



## Floy

Can't really complain - game works very well for me and best of all, got it for free for buying an R9 280x









Now, is there any way to use Battlescreen / Commander Mode on OS X? I've got an iphone, but if I would be able to use this on my mac, that would would amazing!


----------



## Maou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> woah woah woah, let's not go crazy there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going stock, what are you crazy?


It looks like you have unstable OC on vga/cpu to me because of the BSOD. That's why i suggested running with stock to see if the crashing/bsod stop.


----------



## iPEN

Hi guys,

Since yesterday afertnoon the game keeps kicking me after few seconds of entering a server. I checked that PB is updated with PBSetup.

What is going on? any tips?

Thanks


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> Did you guys alter the resolution scale settings? I changed mine to 150% and these two GPUs are struggling (everything ultra, 1080p, MSAA off) so I turned it down to 135%. Honestly it looks really sexy but it's a big impact on performance here on my side.


No, I keep the resolution scale at 100% and play the game on high in order to maintain fps as close to 144fps as possible. While higher settings do look better, the higher fps help me play better so I'll always go for performance over visuals.

Besides, since putting everything on high I have had no crashes whatsoever. The game has been running flawless these last two weeks, and has really helped me step my game up. Before, when I would crash it would kill my mojo, and really hamper my gameplay. Now, I'm practically unstoppable, and always in the top three.


----------



## banging34hzs

Anyone seen Premium for less the $40 usd ??


----------



## Jack Mac

Gamersgate has/had it for $40.


----------



## banging34hzs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Gamersgate has/had it for $40.


Yea, so has Greenmangaming but I want it as cheap as possible.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

For you guys in the UK:
Gaming titans + simplycd are the cheapest @ £30.


----------



## maestro0428

Game still stututututudders, but its still fun.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestro0428*
> 
> 
> 
> Game still stututututudders, but its still fun.


Which droid OS?


----------



## moocowman

How do you even use battlescreen? I have a 15" LCD sitting around and once I get a VGA to DVI adapter for it I kind of want to try it out.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> How do you even use battlescreen? I have a 15" LCD sitting around and once I get a VGA to DVI adapter for it I kind of want to try it out.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VGHGrwztQI

Then F11 the browser to fullscreen.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VGHGrwztQI
> 
> Then F11 the browser to fullscreen.


Ah, thanks!

Off-topic.. I have no idea how people play with low sensitivity like he does. xD Having to move your mouse that much just to turn 90* seems like it would get annoying.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Ah, thanks!
> 
> Off-topic.. I have no idea how people play with low sensitivity like he does. xD Having to move your mouse that much just to turn 90* seems like it would get annoying.


No problemo sir.









I like around 1200 DPI which is a good starting point to adjust up or down from.


----------



## VindalooJim

CodesKey.com has premium for £28.50. Not sure if they're reputable though...


----------



## moocowman

I'm at the max my mouse can go which is 2000 DPI. I need to start looking into a new mouse, though, since it has been acting up and the scroll wheel is literally falling apart. Keyboard has been acting up as well.

Also, yay. Finally reached level 40. Only gold battlepacks from now on!







Although, I still haven't gotten a veteran battlepack.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I'm at the max my mouse can go which is 2000 DPI. I need to start looking into a new mouse, though, since it has been acting up and the scroll wheel is literally falling apart. Keyboard has been acting up as well.
> 
> Also, yay. Finally reached level 40. Only gold battlepacks from now on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, I still haven't gotten a veteran battlepack.


My closet is getting dangerously full of keyboards and gamepads....no backup mice at the moment though.


----------



## VindalooJim

What makes you want more than 2000 CPI? Which is already very high, especially for your monitors resolution. Look for a DeathAdder 3.5G or 2013 4G if you can't find one or a G400s. Which ever is most comfortable for your hand.


----------



## Thoth420

I agree anything north of 1800 DPI is just too high for most monitor configs. Single monitor 1920x1080 I would say 1800 is the ceiling.


----------



## Floy

Just figured out how to use my mac as a battlescreen. I simply log into Battlelog from the mac and and hit the battlescreen button just as if I were to do that on windows.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> What makes you want more than 2000 CPI? Which is already very high, especially for your monitors resolution. Look for a DeathAdder 3.5G or 2013 4G if you can't find one or a G400s. Which ever is most comfortable for your hand.


I didn't say I wanted anything higher. I just need a new mouse because mine is slowly reaching the end of its life. I use 2000 because it's what I'm comfortable with.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I didn't say I wanted anything higher. I just need a new mouse because mine is slowly reaching the end of its life. I use 2000 because it's what I'm comfortable with.


G400s(refresh mx518) is a great mouse and can save you some cash for a keyboard as well.


----------



## strap624

For those having crashing issues, I downclocked my CF 7970's from 1000mhz to 800mhz, also lowered the memory clock a bit to 1300. The Game has not crashed since. Running at 2560x1440 everything ultra with 2x AA. catalyst 13.11 beta. I was able to get through 4 matches and then I quit playing, I had zero issues. Also screen tearing and texture flickering disappeared, artifacts are now gone. I was having massive artifacts and texture flickering at stock settings, however had no other issues in dead space 3, last light, or arkham origins @ stock settings. This game needs some sort of patch badly.


----------



## coolhandluke41

stuttering seems to get worse every time I play this evil game,this is getting old


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> stuttering seems to get worse every time I play this evil game,this is getting old


Even with SLI disabled?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> stuttering seems to get worse every time I play this evil game,this is getting old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even with SLI disabled?
Click to expand...

YES ..this game blows big chunks !


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> YES ..this game blows big chunks !


:/


----------



## coolhandluke41

the game is lagging bad also ,especially on conquest large ,some reporting Rush to be actually playable,the sells must be hurting since you can already buy this crap for 50%


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> the game is lagging bad also ,especially on conquest large ,some reporting Rush to be actually playable,the sells must be hurting since you can already buy this crap for 50%


Change the game from 64bit (x64) to 32bit(x86). It fixed the stuttering for me.


----------



## dVeLoPe

what is the purpose of switching from x64 to x86? my os is WIN 7 ULTIMATE 64 bit

how do i know i have china rising? it shows a little green plane next to the BF4 logo on my profile page

i dont own premium but do i have the china rising? username XdVeLoPeX


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> G400s(refresh mx518) is a great mouse and can save you some cash for a keyboard as well.


Is it as thin as it looks? I'm not really a fan of thin mice. The one thing I really like about my x5 is that is has a nice big rear end the fills up my hand perfectly.. giggity.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> what is the purpose of switching from x64 to x86? my os is WIN 7 ULTIMATE 64 bit
> 
> how do i know i have china rising? it shows a little green plane next to the BF4 logo on my profile page
> 
> i dont own premium but do i have the china rising? username XdVeLoPeX


i would say yes because you have the 'little green plane' icon which signifies china rising


----------



## AnnoyinDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> the game is lagging bad also ,especially on conquest large ,some reporting Rush to be actually playable,the sells must be hurting since you can already buy this crap for 50%


I thought it was only me but I guess its happening to everyone


----------



## vinton13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> No, I keep the resolution scale at 100% and play the game on high in order to maintain fps as close to 144fps as possible. While higher settings do look better, the higher fps help me play better so I'll always go for performance over visuals.
> 
> Besides, since putting everything on high I have had no crashes whatsoever. The game has been running flawless these last two weeks, and has really helped me step my game up. Before, when I would crash it would kill my mojo, and really hamper my gameplay. Now, I'm practically unstoppable, and always in the top three.


Yeah I can't take the FPS drops when getting hit on the face with LAV shots, so I changed it back to 100%. You mention 144 FPS, what do you have your field of view set on? The only way I can get over 100 FPS is if I leave the FOV on its default.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Is it as thin as it looks? I'm not really a fan of thin mice. The one thing I really like about my x5 is that is has a nice big rear end the fills up my hand perfectly.. giggity.


It is thin but fairly long.


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> what is the purpose of switching from x64 to x86? my os is WIN 7 ULTIMATE 64 bit
> 
> how do i know i have china rising? it shows a little green plane next to the BF4 logo on my profile page
> 
> i dont own premium but do i have the china rising? username XdVeLoPeX


there is a deluxe edition for bf4,did u bought it??,if so then u got china rising

im very interested to see how mantle would impact on the performance with bf4,thats actually could solve my drops to low 50 fps on occasions
it actually releases this month


----------



## moocowman

Some obnoxious laughter, but other than that hilarious.







I love SMii7Y and Cayin's videos.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I didn't say I wanted anything higher. I just need a new mouse because mine is slowly reaching the end of its life. I use 2000 because it's what I'm comfortable with.


Have a look at the mice I mentioned, all 3 are very good mice.

I'd say the Logitech G9x has a similar shape to the Sidewinder X5, though it doesn't have a "flawless sensor" as it has inbuilt mouse acceleration which can not be disabled if that bothers you.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Have a look at the mice I mentioned, all 3 are very good mice.
> 
> I'd say the Logitech G9x has a similar shape to the Sidewinder X5, though it doesn't have a "flawless sensor" as it has inbuilt mouse acceleration which can not be disabled if that bothers you.


Yep the g9x is short and fat...also a fantastic mouse. Out of production however but you can still find them.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hahahaha!
I can't wait to unlock these dogtags next time there is a premium dogtag unlock event thing:


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Have a look at the mice I mentioned, all 3 are very good mice.
> 
> I'd say the Logitech G9x has a similar shape to the Sidewinder X5, though it doesn't have a "flawless sensor" as it has inbuilt mouse acceleration which can not be disabled if that bothers you.


The G9x was one I've always wanted to try out but never had the chance. I'm really not sure how I would feel about the built-in mouse acceleration, though.

The G700s looks to be nice and wide. The SteelSeries Ikari also looks like it would be extremely comfortable for me, but I have no idea how the quality is. I'm seeing mixed reviews on it.

I'll have to wait and see what's available when the time comes. I'm not going to be upgrading for at least a few months. I might just end up making it a birthday present for myself come June.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> Yeah I can't take the FPS drops when getting hit on the face with LAV shots, so I changed it back to 100%. You mention 144 FPS, what do you have your field of view set on? The only way I can get over 100 FPS is if I leave the FOV on its default.


Hello, my FOV is set at 90, and I rarely dip below 100 fps when things get crazy on the screen. I run Win8.1, which makes a 25fps difference for ME. When I ran the game in Win7 I had horrible stuttering and mediocre fps. When I switched to Win8.1, the difference was night and day.

I also have AA set at 2x and AF16x.

Thank you,


----------



## VindalooJim

I was under the impression Win 8.1 had only around a 5 fps advantage over Win 7?


----------



## ihatelolcats

i switched fov from 90 to 60. i always thought higher fov gives an advantage yo peripheral vision detection but for me i havent noticed that im missing enemies more. if anything i find more enemies because i pan around more. the main reason to go lower is you actually get higher zoom ie enemies in your sight picture appear larger and easier to hit


----------



## iPEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPEN*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Since yesterday afertnoon the game keeps kicking me after few seconds of entering a server. I checked that PB is updated with PBSetup.
> 
> What is going on? any tips?
> 
> Thanks


Hello again,

PBSetup does not seem to work fine with BF4, but PVSVC which comes included with the game and is accesible through the installation folder did the job


----------



## Slayem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> The G9x was one I've always wanted to try out but never had the chance. I'm really not sure how I would feel about the built-in mouse acceleration, though.
> 
> The G700s looks to be nice and wide. The SteelSeries Ikari also looks like it would be extremely comfortable for me, but I have no idea how the quality is. I'm seeing mixed reviews on it.
> 
> I'll have to wait and see what's available when the time comes. I'm not going to be upgrading for at least a few months. I might just end up making it a birthday present for myself come June.


I love my g9x, Hope it lasts a long time!


----------



## eBombzor

Hey guys am I the only one who gets intense micro stuttering even with a single GPU setup? Vysync helps but the input lag is just too much for me.

I've tried using different max fps values and frame rendering values but nothing has worked.

Does anyone know how to fix this?

And what are some user.cfg tweaks you guys use?

And how do you run BF4 in 32-bit mode?


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Need to tell us more, like what card, drivers, windows version etc..... I can't comment on my setup because 2x 680's run it like butter but might be able to help you


----------



## El-Fuego

just wanted to check in and say : FRIENDLY FIRE SUX, lol
I keep getting killed by my team mates!!!


----------



## GoEz

More servers need !punish and !forgive commands imo


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hahahaha!
> I can't wait to unlock these dogtags next time there is a premium dogtag unlock event thing:


LoLuminati Tags....I can has?!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> I was under the impression Win 8.1 had only around a 5 fps advantage over Win 7?


from my findings that was the only reported difference, yes.
A lot of people, especially misinformed RivalXfactor for example (to name a few) will quote you "you get an increase of 40FPS going to win8.1".
Makes me wonder sometimes how such big influences of BF on YouTube can get it so wrong.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i switched fov from 90 to 60. i always thought higher fov gives an advantage yo peripheral vision detection but for me i havent noticed that im missing enemies more. if anything i find more enemies because i pan around more. the main reason to go lower is you actually get higher zoom ie enemies in your sight picture appear larger and easier to hit


Yeah I'm going to reduce my FOV, after that sight bug I saw online.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> LoLuminati Tags....I can has?!


Soon to released I think







!
Made me laugh so much haha


----------



## Xboxmember1978

I got about a 20FPS average increase with Win 8.1 over Win 7 and my GPU usage in sli was way more stable and higher too!


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Need to tell us more, like what card, drivers, windows version etc..... I can't comment on my setup because 2x 680's run it like butter but might be able to help you


GTX 760, the latest beta drivers (forgot the no.) it was released on the 27th I think, Windows 8.1 64-bit


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> I got about a 20FPS average increase with Win 8.1 over Win 7 and my GPU usage in sli was way more stable and higher too!


Anybody else here have a similar performance increase upgrading to Win 8.1?


----------



## LuminatX

Anyone else unable to get the damn game to launch?
So confused I've been playing fine, but ever since that new battlelog plugin update, the game won't launch. MP or SP


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Anybody else here have a similar performance increase upgrading to Win 8.1?


Yes, I had a similar result. Under Win7 my sli GPU usage was up and down, 50-80%. When I switched to Win8.1 my Sli gpu usage is a solid line, 90%+

Most people may not see a big difference when switching, but there are enough people out there seeing performance increases to warrent an OS change if you are having issues in Win7.

My results aren't common, but BF4 is unplayable for me in Win7. Under Win8.1 it runs like a dream, better than BF3, and zero crashes.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Yes, I had a similar result. Under Win7 my sli GPU usage was up and down, 50-80%. When I switched to Win8.1 my Sli gpu usage is a solid line, 90%+
> 
> Most people may not see a big difference when switching, but there are enough people out there seeing performance increases to warrent an OS change if you are having issues in Win7.
> 
> My results aren't common, but BF4 is unplayable for me in Win7. Under Win8.1 it runs like a dream, better than BF3, and zero crashes.


Tempting









My GPU usage is around 50-60%


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Yes, I was impressed with the switch to Win 8.1 too! I used the same save file so I was in the same exact location and settings and saw a huge improvement


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Tempting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My GPU usage is around 50-60%


Is that GPU usage at ultra settings?

With cyber Monday tomorrow you could grab Win8.1 at a good price.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Is that GPU usage at ultra settings?
> 
> With cyber Monday tomorrow you could grab Win8.1 at a good price.


It is indeed at ultra









The one thing that is now putting me off Windows 8 is some games such as Metro 2033 have mouse lag issues on Windows 8.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Have a dual boot, have both version of Windows on the same drive and at boot up you can choose what version to start


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Have a dual boot, have both version of Windows on the same drive and at boot up you can choose what version to start


I like your thinking


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> It is indeed at ultra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one thing that is now putting me off Windows 8 is some games such as Metro 2033 have mouse lag issues on Windows 8.


Well, MS released a patch for quite a few games concerning mouse lag. In games such as BF4, if you have an option for RAW mouse input then you will be ok.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Have a dual boot, have both version of Windows on the same drive and at boot up you can choose what version to start


Yeah, I'd recommend this as well. Its what I did with my system.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Is that GPU usage at ultra settings?
> 
> With cyber Monday tomorrow you could grab Win8.1 at a good price.


Or you could just use the developers build legally for free.


----------



## ihatelolcats

xd...BUY windows?


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> So what's the consensus here, no go on android devices?


I got it to work using the mozilla app, it worked pretty good on the HTC One X but it was too small to be worth it when playing on my 32"


----------



## Xboxmember1978

I just can't believe the single player campaign was so short, I'm not much for multiplayer


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Or you could just use the developers build legally for free.


Link?


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> I just can't believe the single player campaign was so short, I'm not much for multiplayer


The singleplayer has always been a weak point in the BF series. Personally, I think they should get rid of singleplayer all together and focus those resources on multiplayer, which is essentially the core of the game.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> what is the purpose of switching from x64 to x86? my os is WIN 7 ULTIMATE 64 bit
> 
> how do i know i have china rising? it shows a little green plane next to the BF4 logo on my profile page
> 
> i dont own premium but do i have the china rising? username XdVeLoPeX
> 
> 
> 
> i would say yes because you have the 'little green plane' icon which signifies china rising
Click to expand...

This one?










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Have a look at the mice I mentioned, all 3 are very good mice.
> 
> I'd say the Logitech G9x has a similar shape to the Sidewinder X5, though it doesn't have a "flawless sensor" as it has inbuilt mouse acceleration which can not be disabled if that bothers you.
> 
> 
> 
> The G9x was one I've always wanted to try out but never had the chance. I'm really not sure how I would feel about the built-in mouse acceleration, though.
> 
> The G700s looks to be nice and wide. The SteelSeries Ikari also looks like it would be extremely comfortable for me, but I have no idea how the quality is. I'm seeing mixed reviews on it.
> 
> I'll have to wait and see what's available when the time comes. I'm not going to be upgrading for at least a few months. I might just end up making it a birthday present for myself come June.
Click to expand...

I loved my Ikari...all 3 of them. Serious QA issues. I now use the Mionix Naos 8200, fantastic mouse.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Anybody else here have a similar performance increase upgrading to Win 8.1?


Their SHOULD be slight gains due to full support for dx11, but you don't need to push the 8.1 update right now, just vanilla win 8.

How the hell does anyone get a 40fps increase? Maybe they were on ancient drivers then finally updated when going to win8... That's the only logical explanation, I have about 100 non logical answers for that too. Like they are obviously playing on 240hz TV's!


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Link?


http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/evalcenter/hh699156.aspx

Your welcome and have fun.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> The singleplayer has always been a weak point in the BF series. Personally, I think they should get rid of singleplayer all together and focus those resources on multiplayer, which is essentially the core of the game.


Although I agree MP is by far the most important part of the game, they could make a very interesting campaign and then use the actual areas and assets as MP maps. They are losely doing it now, eg. in Caspian Border we are supposed to be fighting the same fight that occured during "rock and a hard place" campaign mission, or how BF4 campaign mission 5 (kunlun mountains) is operation locker etc. but they could greatly expand on that and deliver a fantastic campaign directly connected to mp.


----------



## axizor

Crossfire scaling is great on my cards. No problem here. Usage wise, I get anywhere from 70-99 depending on the map. On Operation Locker (64p), for example, it's a solid 99% line. On Paracel Storm (64p), it's usually 80s-90s. On Siege, (64p), it's usually 70-*90ish.

Is this simply because some maps are more taxing on the CPU then others? Is this normal given my 4.5Ghz i7 4770k and 2 7970s?

Maybe someone will finally reply... lol (might just have to start a thread)


----------



## bgtrance

Man I do not understand what the deal is with Siege of Shangcrash.... Its the only map/problem left for me. Every time within 5 mins of joining I get the soundloop crash. The rest of the game works alright its just that.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> The singleplayer has always been a weak point in the BF series. Personally, I think they should get rid of singleplayer all together and focus those resources on multiplayer, which is essentially the core of the game.


Getting rid of single player wouldn't make the multiplayer better. xD DICE is pretty large company so they have the resources to spare without negatively affecting any aspect of the game. The have the resources to spare to have multiple projects at once.

Also, BC2 single player campaign was quite entertaining.







The only reason I want BC3 is because of the story. BF4 already does what BC2 did in multiplayer except a lot better, IMO.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Although I agree MP is by far the most important part of the game, they could make a very interesting campaign and then use the actual areas and assets as MP maps. They are losely doing it now, eg. in Caspian Border we are supposed to be fighting the same fight that occured during "rock and a hard place" campaign mission, or how BF4 campaign mission 5 (kunlun mountains) is operation locker etc. but they could greatly expand on that and deliver a fantastic campaign directly connected to mp.


The BF4's maps are actually good, though. I'd rather that part be separate from the campaign. There's bigger issues with it anyway. Character development and simply gameplay is lacking. I personally enjoyed the story, but by the time I actually started to like the characters it was the last mission. Gameplay was just a typical shooting gallery style FPS. If there's anything it could do to improve the campaign, it's to actually make it different gameplay wise.


----------



## IAmDay

So I think I might be pretty good in the heli.


----------



## moocowman

I need to get more flight time in order to unlock more stuff. The standard miniguns feel so weak. Thankfully I've just about unlocked the 25mm cannons.


----------



## IAmDay

Get 2 rep's and a spot and the helicopter becomes so OP. Run 25mm and ECM. Also make gyro is on and your golden


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I need to get more flight time in order to unlock more stuff. The standard miniguns feel so weak. Thankfully I've just about unlocked the 25mm cannons.


Now's the time, use a battle pack XP boost coupled with the normal XP boost and you'll unlock tons of stuff.


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Now's the time, use a battle pack XP boost coupled with the normal XP boost and you'll unlock tons of stuff.


Is it stacking like that?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> Is it stacking like that?


Yes, I had 95000 points in a game last night.


----------



## Mbalmer

I haven't played much the last couple of days with Thanksgiving and everything.

Will try it out.

Thanks.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm getting this a lot - and can't join unless I restart the PC- anyone else getting this A LOT?
Nothing has changed on my end - ever since they put CHINA DLC (even though it isn't in yet) within the game I've been getting this.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Get 2 rep's and a spot and the helicopter becomes so OP. Run 25mm and ECM. Also make gyro is on and your golden


I can never get people to repair. D:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm getting this a lot - and can't join unless I restart the PC- anyone else getting this A LOT?
> Nothing has changed on my end - ever since they put CHINA DLC (even though it isn't in yet) within the game I've been getting this.


I've had it happen a couple of times but it only started doing that a few days ago. It would only happen on certain servers as well.


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah thats what mine does that mean i have china rising? i bought it for 30$ from gamestop digital downloads
> my game says BF4 nothing else and im pretty sure it was the base game without anything...


----------



## moocowman

The IRNV scope seems to only work half of the time. Is this normal? Does it auto shutoff at a certain light level?


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> The IRNV scope seems to only work half of the time. Is this normal? Does it auto shutoff at a certain light level?


For me both the IRNV and FLIR don't work the first time I ADS after a death most of the time, I have to switch to handgun and back to make them work.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> For me both the IRNV and FLIR don't work the first time I ADS after a death most of the time, I have to switch to handgun and back to make them work.


Ahh, I'll have to try that.

On a more random note.. I'm seriously getting tired of all this YOLOSWAG420 crap. It was already old over a year ago. Why does the internet have to overdo these things to death?

*edit* This is relevant to BF4 since that's where I'm seeing it constantly. xD Just thought I'd point that out.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/evalcenter/hh699156.aspx
> 
> Your welcome and have fun.
Click to expand...

This only for 90 days


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> This only for 90 days


Yes but there is a registry edit to alleviate the limit.


----------



## vinton13

They really need to fix this no tag thing in HC...I mean look at what people tell me. Trolololo


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> just wanted to check in and say : FRIENDLY FIRE SUX, lol
> I keep getting killed by my team mates!!!


This is why my server is a hybrid hardcore. Hardcore killing with no team killing!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> I just can't believe the single player campaign was so short, I'm not much for multiplayer


I've heard that every map pack will also add missions to the campaign. I have no validation for this as I have not looked into it myself.


----------



## Mbalmer

Of course I was accused of being a hacker and that I needed to die etc., etc. This was one of my all time best rounds. LSAT is really, really good and the mortar was on fire. Just a fun round. Also, how to you add a battle report to your favorites? I've done this in the past, but can't find out how to do it now. Also, is there a way to delete my favorite rounds too? Can't find that either.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

So Battlefield just posted my setup as their #SetupSaturdaySunday.

Pretty cool haha


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I can never get people to repair. D:


I HATE this, but then again, most people do run around like its CoD, BF is definitely best played with in a squad/team of mates if you're lucky enough to have any that play







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> On a more random note.. I'm seriously getting tired of all this *YOLOSWAG420* crap. It was already old over a year ago. Why does the internet have to overdo these things to death?
> *edit* This is relevant to BF4 since that's where I'm seeing it constantly. xD Just thought I'd point that out.


My eyes! The goggles, they do nothing!


----------



## The-racer

Had a fun round in Shanghai last night with a friend as gunner.
Their armor never had a chance.
Those staff shells are so overpowered , if you know how to use them in combination with the main gun...

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/407249738260143552/365249741/


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> I'm sure you guys have tried this, but wanted to mention my experience with it.
> 
> First, go to sound settings (in windows) and turn your sound to 16 bit dvd.
> Second, in game, go to audio settings and turn it to headphones. It doesn't matter if you are using a speaker of headphones, it still works.
> Third, Play in window borderless mode.
> 
> Since doing this a few weeks ago I have had 1 sound loop crash and I have played a ton in the last 3 weeks. I was getting it all the time and since then it has been great.
> 
> I just wanted to mention it in case you missed it. I didn't come up with this, just read it on this thread somewhere.


Hey mate thank you for the reply. I just saw it.

This seems like a useful method and I am giving you are +rep for mentioning it.

However this is still unacceptable and EA needs to fix it. I shouldn't have to do any of the above things to make the game work better. I hadn't played BF4 for a week and wanted to play a round last night before I went bed, and after 2-3 levels the sound loop crash happeend once more. I am not going to be playing anymore until they truly fix this issue.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey mate thank you for the reply. I just saw it.
> 
> This seems like a useful method and I am giving you are +rep for mentioning it.
> 
> However this is still unacceptable and EA needs to fix it. I shouldn't have to do any of the above things to make the game work better. I hadn't played BF4 for a week and wanted to play a round last night before I went bed, and after 2-3 levels the sound loop crash happeend once more. I am not going to be playing anymore until they truly fix this issue.


I did this, then I bought another 290x, and wondered why crossfire didn't work. Der! Crossfire doesn't work in border less, so much for that fix.


----------



## MCarlo

Installing realtek sound drivers fixed sound loop crashes for me and my friend.If anyone have onboard realtek soundcard try it


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCarlo*
> 
> Installing realtek sound drivers fixed sound loop crashes for me and my friend.If anyone have onboard realtek soundcard try it


Unfortunately I am using a Sound Blaster Zx soundcard.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Ahh, I'll have to try that.
> 
> On a more random note.. I'm seriously getting tired of all this YOLOSWAG420 crap. It was already old over a year ago. Why does the internet have to overdo these things to death?
> 
> *edit* This is relevant to BF4 since that's where I'm seeing it constantly. xD Just thought I'd point that out.


You don't get people to repair because there's nothing in it for them, except death by sniper. It's the same way with revives. I do these things because I Iike having them done to/for me, not for the small amount of points they yield. It also helps the team as a whole. Sadly, the game is full of brain dead, selfish children. And that last bit explains the memes and stupid emblems you see. They know it irritates you and that's their reason for doing it. These types are generally douches in real life as well, so no surprise. There are a lot of poorly thought out changes that have been made to the game.

They wanted to attract the COD crowd and they succeeded. This is the result.

Are you premium users able to pre load China Rising yet? Due out tomorrow.


----------



## DoomDash

Why does it seem so hard to repair helicopters? I dont remember having problems in beta but it seems like I have to aim my torch just right now...


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Why does it seem so hard to repair helicopters? I dont remember having problems in beta but it seems like I have to aim my torch just right now...


Same with boats. You have to hit the railing just right. Not easy to do while be shot at and being dunked under water etc.


----------



## Ghost12

The game is seriously lacking a "great infantry conquest map" imo, something for a change of pace. When bored of the usual firestorm/caspian in bf3 I would often play Epicentre or metro a week solid. Ok we have locker but that is worse than bf3 metro imo, yes has flanks etc but the visual is terrible in terms of sight on targets and there is triple the explosives. I am not sure we wil get one in the expansions. The small maps are decent but very vehicle heavy which I dont mind as play vehicles but sometimes fancy some infantry conquest. Domination/tdm is not for me personally.


----------



## DoomDash

Metro was the worst map of all time IMO. Locker is a million times better and its one of my least favorite in BF4.


----------



## pac08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> The game is seriously lacking a "great infantry conquest map" imo, something for a change of pace. When bored of the usual firestorm/caspian in bf3 I would often play Epicentre or metro a week solid. Ok we have locker but that is worse than bf3 metro imo, yes has flanks etc but the visual is terrible in terms of sight on targets and there is triple the explosives. I am not sure we wil get one in the expansions. The small maps are decent but very vehicle heavy which I dont mind as play vehicles but sometimes fancy some infantry conquest. Domination/tdm is not for me personally.


We need bazaar back.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac08*
> 
> We need bazaar back.


^This


----------



## Totally Dubbed

BF Premium holders:

CHINA RISING
EXPANSION PACK
IN 10 HOURS

Looking forward to giving that a whirl.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> BF Premium holders:
> 
> CHINA RISING
> EXPANSION PACK
> IN 10 HOURS
> 
> Looking forward to giving that a whirl.


Is that for pre-load?


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> BF Premium holders:
> 
> CHINA RISING
> EXPANSION PACK
> IN 10 HOURS
> 
> Looking forward to giving that a whirl.


Me too.

This weekend was good to me, went from rank 42 to rank 71 in 4 days







Used all my 200% & 100% boosts and a lot of 50% and played like mad so was getting crazy XP. A good boat squad crew on Paracel Storm nets you major points.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> BF Premium holders:
> 
> CHINA RISING
> EXPANSION PACK
> IN 10 HOURS
> 
> Looking forward to giving that a whirl.


I'll be there. Premium members unite!


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Metro was the worst map of all time IMO. Locker is a million times better and its one of my least favorite in BF4.


So I guess you're not picking up Second Assault then?







If you take out metro in the mix, those returning maps (caspian, firestorm, and oman) are solid large conquest maps.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Is that for pre-load?


Nop - I think there will be something tomorrow to download.
Seeing as the patch will also land on that date too.


----------



## funky882

Is there any fix for all the horrendous stuttering going on in battlefield right now? Getting 50 fps and it feels like 20. It goes from smooth to laggy in a ton of places so I assumed that if I unparked my cores it would fix the issue but hasn't so far.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funky882*
> 
> Is there any fix for all the horrendous stuttering going on in battlefield right now? Getting 50 fps and it feels like 20. It goes from smooth to laggy in a ton of places so I assumed that if I unparked my cores it would fix the issue but hasn't so far.


is this on your sig rig (laptop)? wireless or ethernet?


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> You don't get people to repair because there's nothing in it for them, except death by sniper. It's the same way with revives. I do these things because I Iike having them done to/for me, not for the small amount of points they yield. It also helps the team as a whole. Sadly, the game is full of brain dead, selfish children. And that last bit explains the memes and stupid emblems you see. They know it irritates you and that's their reason for doing it. These types are generally douches in real life as well, so no surprise. There are a lot of poorly thought out changes that have been made to the game.
> 
> They wanted to attract the COD crowd and they succeeded. This is the result.
> 
> Are you premium users able to pre load China Rising yet? Due out tomorrow.


I think people are a bit too quick to blame the "CoD crowd" for acting like jerks when it's really just gamers in general. It's not like it's anything new to the Battlefield series either. You had people refusing to play as a team back in the days of BF2 as well. You had those people that would sit there and camp vehicles who would then try to blow you up if you got to the vehicle before them. You had people who would absolutely refuse to work as a team. It really doesn't matter what the game is, you'll still have people that don't think or that act like jerks.

Also, I feel as if a lot of the CoD players who came over to Battlefield are more likely to be playing TDM or Domination or something like 24/7 Locker conquest which is where DICE made the game more appealing to them.


----------



## grunion

Repair in HC = run over 50% of the time, shot 25% of the time...
But I'll still repair if asked, will not go out of my way though, if you want repaired follow me to some cover.

And you guys in armor, withdraw if you can, get out of the kill box while still mobile.


----------



## Aparition

LOL as an engineer and driver, if being fired on take cover.
If you are by my tank and I take fire, it is better to hop in or run a few meters away, as I am likely to destroy everything around me while I try to get out of line of sight.

Always stand beside the tank opposite the front lines, and run like crazy if I start to rotate


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I think people are a bit too quick to blame the "CoD crowd" for acting like jerks when it's really just gamers in general. It's not like it's anything new to the Battlefield series either. You had people refusing to play as a team back in the days of BF2 as well. You had those people that would sit there and camp vehicles who would then try to blow you up if you got to the vehicle before them. You had people who would absolutely refuse to work as a team. It really doesn't matter what the game is, you'll still have people that don't think or that act like jerks.


This.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> I just can't believe the single player campaign was so short, I'm not much for multiplayer


You're playing the wrong game mate. This game is all about multiplayer.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Holy crap,the SSR-661 is awesome.Best sniper in the game,on par with the CS-LR4 .For me,they are the best.The CZ-805 is an amazing gun for the assault class,i definetely prefer it for close quarters over the ACE 23 which was my all-around best gun till now.Watched a video on the M16A4 with some attachments that lower the recoil,will get into that gun later.
P.S. 30-0 Operation Locker Domination with CZ-805 = Ban


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Holy crap,the SSR-661 is awesome.Best sniper in the game,on par with the CS-LR4 .For me,they are the best.The CZ-805 is an amazing gun for the assault class,i definetely prefer it for close quarters over the ACE 23 which was my all-around best gun till now.Watched a video on the M16A4 with some attachments that lower the recoil,will get into that gun later.
> P.S. 30-0 Operation Locker Domination with CZ-805 = Ban


I can't hardly use the CZ-805. What attachments are you running? Have you tried the L85A2 yet? Also, what attachments for the M16A4? I like burst weapons. KH2002 in BF3 was one of my favorites.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> I can't hardly use the CZ-805. What attachments are you running? Have you tried the L85A2 yet? Also, what attachments for the M16A4? I like burst weapons. KH2002 in BF3 was one of my favorites.


The KH2002 had to be one of the most underrated guns in BF3. The thing was a beast.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> I can't hardly use the CZ-805. What attachments are you running? Have you tried the L85A2 yet? Also, what attachments for the M16A4? I like burst weapons. KH2002 in BF3 was one of my favorites.


KH-2002 was awesome in BF3.
For the CZ-805,i use it naked with a Kobra sight.It's not beast at long range obviously,but it's still manageable.Green laser sight is a good addition.
L85A2 - i want but i can't . Don't have premium and i haven't pre-ordered . I'm on wait for a good deal of premium,under 40$ would be nice(Europe).


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funky882*
> 
> Is there any fix for all the horrendous stuttering going on in battlefield right now? Getting 50 fps and it feels like 20. It goes from smooth to laggy in a ton of places so I assumed that if I unparked my cores it would fix the issue but hasn't so far.


This past weekend I had two instances like that but it was server wide. Everyone on the server was affected, very acute rubber-banding.


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> The KH2002 had to be one of the most underrated guns in BF3. The thing was a beast.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> KH-2002 was awesome in BF3.
> For the CZ-805,i use it naked with a Kobra sight.It's not beast at long range obviously,but it's still manageable.Green laser sight is a good addition.
> L85A2 - i want but i can't . Don't have premium and i haven't pre-ordered . I'm on wait for a good deal of premium,under 40$ would be nice(Europe).


The KH2002 was sooooooo underrated, I agree. I remember when I first started playing with it on Canals TDM (Great place to break in a new gun) I was amazed. Used it late in my gaming life with BF3 and still ended up with over 4000 kills with it. The only thing that kept it from being my favorite gun was the reload speed was so bad....anyway.

When you get the L85A2 you are going to be blown away, at least I was. I put a suppressor on that thing and it is still crazy accurate. Once everyone gets a piece of that they are going to see that it is better then the ACE-23. I only have a couple hundred kills with it because I almost feel like I am cheating with it + I have been having a blast playing as support, which I hated in BF3.

Anyway, hold out for a good deal, I will keep the L85A2 warm until you get one!


----------



## SLADEizGOD

new DLC is in 45 minutes..can't wait.


----------



## CptDanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> The KH2002 was sooooooo underrated, I agree. I remember when I first started playing with it on Canals TDM (Great place to break in a new gun) I was amazed. Used it late in my gaming life with BF3 and still ended up with over 4000 kills with it. The only thing that kept it from being my favorite gun was the reload speed was so bad....anyway.
> 
> When you get the L85A2 you are going to be blown away, at least I was. I put a suppressor on that thing and it is still crazy accurate. Once everyone gets a piece of that they are going to see that it is better then the ACE-23. I only have a couple hundred kills with it because I almost feel like I am cheating with it + I have been having a blast playing as support, which I hated in BF3.
> 
> Anyway, hold out for a good deal, I will keep the L85A2 warm until you get one!


KH2002? Meh, Iraninan garbage, Russian and German weapons pwn all


----------



## ihatelolcats

new dlc out yet?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLADEizGOD*
> 
> new DLC is in 45 minutes..can't wait.


BOOOOOOOOOOOOO! They should have allowed those who preordered and got China Rising to play early too!


----------



## ihatelolcats

i see the 4 new maps but no servers have them


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Both the patch and China Rising will go live on Origin at 1am PST, so that's about ~4am ET.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i see the 4 new maps but no servers have them


It didnt go live yet. It says it will go live for me on Decemember 3 @ 5:00am


----------



## Jodiuh

You lucky premium guys better post back and let us know what you think of the new maps!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i see the 4 new maps but no servers have them


that's been like that for a few days now


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos

Anyone have any insight for me on this issue?

I bought BF4 during the black friday sale for 29.99. I also used a code found on the OCN.com online deal thread for a 10% coupon on Origin. So my total was 21.50 after taxes. It showed up as a pending debit transaction in my bank account right away. I logged into my bank today, and the pending debit transaction is gone, and it did NOT take the money from my account.

My BF4 still logs in and works. I have not received any e-mails from EA/Origin regarding any kind of payment issue.

Did I just somehow get it free? Is it going to be charged again? Are they gonna kill my access to the game if/when they realize they didnt get paid?


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> KH2002? Meh, Iraninan garbage, Russian and German weapons pwn all


Does that really matter in a video game where reliability isn't a factor?


----------



## CptDanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Does that really matter in a video game where reliability isn't a factor?


In a video game that mimics real life weapons yes


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Does that really matter in a video game where reliability isn't a factor?


Armchair Generals.


----------



## ihatelolcats

guns should randomly break when you try to fire them. that would be a lot of fun


----------



## Kamakazi

Am I a bad person because I jumped into an empty server with a few friends to farm out for the China Rising weapons?


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> In a video game that mimics real life weapons yes


Lol. NO game truly mimics reliability or realism of weapons. And before anyone says it- no, Arma does not count for "realism". No game does.

It doesn't matter one bit in a video game. If you want realism join the friggin Armed Forces.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> guns should randomly break when you try to fire them. that would be a lot of fun


I agree! Maybe that could be a DLC pack







/sarcasm


----------



## ihatelolcats

they should make it so your soldiers shoes come untied if you run for too long and you have to stop and tie them


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> they should make it so your soldiers shoes come untied if you run for too long and you have to stop and tie them


You could get awarded boot lace ribbons for the most boot lace tying in a round.


----------



## Mbalmer

Or the soldiers get some "Shore leave."


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> Or the soldiers get some "Shore leave."


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> Anyone have any insight for me on this issue?
> 
> I bought BF4 during the black friday sale for 29.99. I also used a code found on the OCN.com online deal thread for a 10% coupon on Origin. So my total was 21.50 after taxes. It showed up as a pending debit transaction in my bank account right away. I logged into my bank today, and the pending debit transaction is gone, and it did NOT take the money from my account.
> 
> My BF4 still logs in and works. I have not received any e-mails from EA/Origin regarding any kind of payment issue.
> 
> Did I just somehow get it free? Is it going to be charged again? Are they gonna kill my access to the game if/when they realize they didnt get paid?


Doubt it, that's exactly what happened to me when I bought BF3. When I checked earlier today my origin purchase of BF4 was still pending also. Took like a month after BF3 released before they finally took the money out, so expect it.. haha

I think EA/Origin just have a terrible store, so all sorts of odd things can and do happen, not to mention how much abuse it gets from random coupons working, and glitches..


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> In a video game that mimics real life weapons yes


It was a hypothetical question.. The answer is no, it really doesn't matter because the country of origin has no bearing on whether the gun is good or not in BF3/4.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> guns should randomly break when you try to fire them. that would be a lot of fun


*looks at Far Cry 2* Oh god, no..

Seriously, that would be insanely frustrating. Battlefield 4 has enough random elements in it.


----------



## RexKobra

Wow, that C4 had quite a kick! Would have been even more epic of the flying tank had taken out a chopper.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2caYXxmwLFE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> they should make it so your soldiers shoes come untied if you run for too long and you have to stop and tie them






What happens if you ignore it for too long?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> Anyone have any insight for me on this issue?
> 
> I bought BF4 during the black friday sale for 29.99. I also used a code found on the OCN.com online deal thread for a 10% coupon on Origin. So my total was 21.50 after taxes. It showed up as a pending debit transaction in my bank account right away. I logged into my bank today, and the pending debit transaction is gone, and it did NOT take the money from my account.
> 
> My BF4 still logs in and works. I have not received any e-mails from EA/Origin regarding any kind of payment issue.
> 
> Did I just somehow get it free? Is it going to be charged again? Are they gonna kill my access to the game if/when they realize they didnt get paid?


Seems you could have many things happen, which I think you listed most of. The most likely thing is that they end up billing you. Would be cool if you got it for free though. The Origin/EA servers were having allot of issues during the Black Friday sale.

I would some how document the purchase so that if they do ban you, you can contest it. I don't think you have to worry though.

LOL, realism in BF4...


----------



## Jodiuh

BF4 is too real as it is. I cannot wait for Titanfall. Hoping for some ridanculous UT2K4 good times.

Also, can we PLEASE make it so my soldier can walk over 6 INCH CURBS/2X4'S/ROCKS wo/ going into full on hurdle mode. I shouldn't have to be tapping on space bar so much...there should be no hurdling animation unless I'm going over a 3 ft barrier DICE!!!


----------



## MattGordon

There is no hiding in a aerial vehicle, only rockets and death.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> 
> 
> There is no hiding in a aerial vehicle, only rockets and death.


Or the mobile AA's main cannons..







I've gotten pretty good at leading jets from quite the distance with the mobile AA. Helis don't even stand a chance.

*edit* Just got excited because I realized today is the day the patch comes out.


----------



## Lysergix710

So i installed win8.1 to hopefully get better gpu usage and seem to have had 10 or so fps increase but it seems like my stutter has gotten alot worse. I did a dual boot originally and it was working sweet but my partition wasnt big enough so i used a partition manager to increase it and it didnt work so i just formatted it to increase the size, something didnt go right so i just went for a fresh install.

The startup boot was a bit quicker with the first install which is also weird. But yeh is there any reason why my stutter could be worse with Win8.1 ? Also anyone played the maps ?


----------



## DoomDash

BF4 updating now.


----------



## Slightly skewed

885MB update is out. DLC in an hour or so.


----------



## nvidiamd

Hey guys, I keep getting this Directx error, as you'll see in the picture. Any reason as to why that would be? Thank you in advance!!


----------



## DoomDash

Are you using precision x or afterburner?

Everytime I try and launch this new patch into the expansion maps it crashes.


----------



## nvidiamd

This error popped up during the single player campaign. I haven't OC'd the GPU in anyway and use afterburner solely for monitoring purposes.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Are you using precision x or afterburner?
> 
> Everytime I try and launch this new patch into the expansion maps it crashes.


I tried 3 different servers and they all crashed. The network is just going to be unstable for a couple of hours. Sound on Railway seems to be fixed. I know about the patch notes, thanks.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiamd*
> 
> This error popped up during the single player campaign. I haven't OC'd the GPU in anyway and use afterburner solely for monitoring purposes.


Well what driver are you using? Also run the directx set-up in the BF4 folder. Nevermind I see it's .82. Try the latest beta .93.


----------



## DoomDash

The expansion is 4 gigs. Apparently the 800 was only the patch?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> The expansion is 4 gigs. Apparently the 800 was only the patch?


Yes.


----------



## starmanwarz

I created a .txt file, put the command to limit my fps to 60, renamed to user.cfg, put that in the BF4 folder and I am getting really low fps, 30-50 and bad stuttering, without it I'm getting 90++, why is that? Also tried with PrecisionX but same results. I really want to cap my fps to 60, any ideas?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> I created a .txt file, put the command to limit my fps to 60, renamed to user.cfg, put that in the BF4 folder and I am getting really low fps, 30-50 and bad stuttering, without it I'm getting 90++, why is that? Also tried with PrecisionX but same results. I really want to cap my fps to 60, any ideas?


Try VSync?


----------



## Lysergix710

Yeh when i cap my fps in any form i get horrendous stutter.

http://www.gamersgate.co.uk/DD-BF4PUK/battlefield-4-premium-uk anyone know if this code work will anywhere ??


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> I created a .txt file, put the command to limit my fps to 60, renamed to user.cfg, put that in the BF4 folder and I am getting really low fps, 30-50 and bad stuttering, without it I'm getting 90++, why is that? Also tried with PrecisionX but same results. I really want to cap my fps to 60, any ideas?


Cant logically see how a cfg frame cap can do that but may be wrong. I also use the same method but capped @ 96 to meet my screen refresh and am more often than not at the limit, not the opposite.

GameTime.MaxVariableFps 96.000000 - This line?


----------



## dean_8486

anyone played china rising yet? I'm downloading now can't wait!!!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> anyone played china rising yet? I'm downloading now can't wait!!!


Have fun.
Quote:


> WE ARE AWARE OF A DISCONNECTION ISSUE, WE ARE WORKING TO FIX IT ON THE BACKEND. SORRY FOR THE INCONVENIENCE


----------



## hotwheels1997

The game has become BF3 again.Everybody is using the ACE-23.Crazy OP gun,i don't like using it but you don't stand a chance if you don't. DICE,please nerf the freaking gun,it's impossible to win a gun fight against a decent player with ACE-23 if you use,for example,Type 88 or something else inccarate with slow rate of fire.


----------



## Seid Dark

Few of my friends and I suffered from slow speed and errors when downloading the patch. If anyone else has the same problem, here's how to get Origin working like it should be:

1. Close Origin,
2. Make file named "EACore.ini" with Notepad to the desktop
3. Copy / paste this to the file:

Code:



Code:


[connection]
EnvironmentName=production

[Feature]
CdnOverride=akamai

4. Start Origin and press "Yes" when it asks if you want to use the config file on desktop.

Doing this upgraded my download speed from abysmal 30kb/s to 2,4mb/s.


----------



## skyn3t

anyone have any issue with BF4 losing the game audio? sometimes I got knife ot got shot in the face because of this bug that drivers me nuts. or it just me?


----------



## Kuivamaa

First game (SoS TDM) first crash 4mins in the game. By now I have to consider the possibility that they haven't got a clue what's wrong with their game.


----------



## Slightly skewed

This patch fixed the audio on railroad map and that's it. Literally, exact same as before=unplayable garbage.


----------



## starmanwarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Cant logically see how a cfg frame cap can do that but may be wrong. I also use the same method but capped @ 96 to meet my screen refresh and am more often than not at the limit, not the opposite.
> 
> GameTime.MaxVariableFps 96.000000 - This line?


Yep this one.


----------



## battleaxe

I realized that someone else surely must have posted this already, but I just found out about it so I wanted to share.

If you want to see your onscreen information usually seen through MSI Afterburner while playing in BF4 (onscreen menu) such as frames, temps, etc. (the 64 bit version doesn't allow AB onscreen to work properly)

Here's the easy way to get it back;

Go to your Origin Portal/ right click on BF4 game/ click game Properties/ then set to launch from x86 version like this;

this launches the game in 32 bit mode, which can use your onscreen information. Until AB creates a 64 bit version, this is what we're stuck with as far as I know.


----------



## iARDAs

Anyone experienced the Sound Loop crash even after this update?


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> The game has become BF3 again.Everybody is using the ACE-23.Crazy OP gun,i don't like using it but you don't stand a chance if you don't. DICE,please nerf the freaking gun,it's impossible to win a gun fight against a decent player with ACE-23 if you use,for example,Type 88 or something else inccarate with slow rate of fire.


I haven't found it to be a problem at all.

The Type 88 is a bad example because it's a gun that's not meant to be used in head-to-head situations. Of course a gun is going to lose in a gunfight if you're not using it to its strengths.


----------



## marduke83

Not sure if this has been posted yet, but WTH dice... Some QA testing you got there..


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduke83*
> 
> Not sure if this has been posted yet, but WTH dice... Some QA testing you got there..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


that's weird. lol


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Anyone experienced the Sound Loop crash even after this update?


I said this here about a week ago and got told "lots of people get this crash it's EA's fault!" If you're getting a sound loop crash it's most likely either a driver/hardware problem or a unstable overclock.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Well, premium users will be doing QA-it is some sort of exlusive open beta all over again. I am amazed that such a massive game is still so broken 30+ days later.


----------



## Azuredragon1

Still crashing =s


----------



## bgtrance

I updated this morning before going to work but haven't been able to pop in a server and play a game. HOPEFULLY at least the soundloop crashes have been fixed. If you are getting a DX error the best thing I did was doing a clean boot which took care of it to some extent. Haven't fully tested it but we will see once I get home. If you are getting the "leaving game" and then you exit out of the server, you probably need to reinstall PB again. I had it happening, did it, and it took care of it.

Another fret is the freaking expansion. I pre-ordered the game just like 90%+ of the people and still have to wait 2 weeks to even play it. This is absurd and such a ridiculous practice on EAs part. If you want to do this "exclusive bs" crap just do it for consoles I would understand but comon a whopping 2 weeks? I am still not going to get premium if thats what these idiots want me to do.....









Also if people are still getting sound loop crashes post here.... I want to see the errors.


----------



## DoomDash

None of these maps are good for shotguns.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> I updated this morning before going to work but haven't been able to pop in a server and play a game. HOPEFULLY at least the soundloop crashes have been fixed. If you are getting a DX error the best thing I did was doing a clean boot which took care of it to some extent. Haven't fully tested it but we will see once I get home. If you are getting the "leaving game" and then you exit out of the server, you probably need to reinstall PB again. I had it happening, did it, and it took care of it.
> 
> *Another fret is the freaking expansion. I pre-ordered the game just like 90%+ of the people and still have to wait 2 weeks to even play it. This is absurd and such a ridiculous practice on EAs part. If you want to do this "exclusive bs" crap just do it for consoles I would understand but comon a whopping 2 weeks? I am still not going to get premium if thats what these idiots want me to do.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Also if people are still getting sound loop crashes post here.... I want to see the errors.


I don't see why you are mad.
Official release of the expansion isn't til later.
Premium just gets early access. They are not holding it from you. It is all information you already know.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I don't see why you are mad.
> Official release of the expansion isn't til later.
> Premium just gets early access. They are not holding it from you. It is all information you already know.


Thank you for pointing that I will still have my expansion captian obvious..... You fail to see my point though....


----------



## Kerian

Before Dec 3 update I kept having those crashes and sound loop.
It would happen randomly after some time on maps like siege of Shanghai, Dawnbreaker, Golmud, Parcel Storm,....
At some point I'm able to play all the way through a game on those maps so I can't really tell how to reproduce the crash. What I can tell is that has nothing to do with Levolution.

Temps are fine (50°C on CPU and 75°c on GTX 680)

WHat happen most is the crashes between maps...

I'll report back after I update my game but I don't have high hopes....
I really can't understand what is happenning but I might try to uninstall and erase all files of BF4 and Origin and re-install.

Not to mention,
No OC on CPU or GPU, windows 8.1 up to date, all drivers up to date (GPU, Realtek sound card), BIOS up to date and default UEFI settings


----------



## Ghost12

I have premium and fully agree the staggered release is a bit off. On another note had no crashes and game running fine on the new maps. This is my opinion on the new maps, World of tanks 2.0 otherwise known as Silk road is good, Dragon pass is probably one of the best maps I have played in bf3/bf4, Altai range I can not stand, not enough vehicles or too big whichever way you want to look at it and I just played Guilin peaks which is infantry based and was enjoyable and looks great. No sound issues or other weird happenings atm, subject to change lol


----------



## RallyMaster

Story of my Battlefield gaming:
Start up Origin -> New BF4 update -> 885MB BF4 base game update + 4.5GB China Rising DLC = DANGIT DICE.

And this better fix all my crashing.


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Commander is the biggest KDR cheat I've ever seen in a FPS. Unless they separate the commander stats KDR in BF4 is completely meaningless. Undermines the only stat that means anything in an FPS...leave it to EA.


----------



## ivers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Thank you for pointing that I will still have my expansion captian obvious..... You fail to see my point though....


The point is that you want the same things the other guys paid more, just because you waited for it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Anyone experienced the Sound Loop crash even after this update?


yup many times bro

On another note here we go:


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> yup many times bro


He said AFTER this update. So...dont confuse us lol.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> He said AFTER this update. So...dont confuse us lol.


apologies from me lol


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> Commander is the biggest KDR cheat I've ever seen in a FPS. Unless they separate the commander stats KDR in BF4 is completely meaningless. Undermines the only stat that means anything in an FPS...leave it to EA.


Undermines the stat the means absolutely nothing at all in Battlefield. If you're going to worry about any stat, worry about something like your SPM. You can go negative and still have a high SPM which means you were playing the objective.

Also, LOL @ people saying stuff like "leave it to EA" or "thanks EA" as if they developed the game. That reminds me of the "Thanks Obama!" meme. xD


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Undermines the stat the means absolutely nothing at all in Battlefield. If you're going to worry about any stat, worry about something like your SPM. You can go negative and still have a high SPM which means you were playing the objective.
> 
> Also, LOL @ people saying stuff like "leave it to EA" or "thanks EA" as if they developed the game. That reminds me of the "Thanks Obama!" meme. xD


OK does this count to the "thanks EA" thing?

Useless EA at their finest.


----------



## Deadboy90

Why have people been complaining about BF4 being buggy? I bought it last week and have been playing without any issues whatsoever. It was the same with BF3 when I bought it.
Anyway, will raising my power limit on my 7950 hurt it at all? I have noticed it downclocking a bit while playing. Im already at the 20% maximum but have not done the hack that lets you push it higher.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> I said this here about a week ago and got told "lots of people get this crash it's EA's fault!" If you're getting a sound loop crash it's most likely either a driver/hardware problem or a unstable overclock.


I thought of OC as well but at stock I still have the issue (CPU and GPU). Also I doubt there is any other hardware problem. So far everything is smooth over 200 games I tested in this pC
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> yup many times bro
> 
> [/IMG]


This is ridicilous!!!


----------



## Thoth420

Two times claiming to fix the same sound bug...apparently not fixing it. Anything in the patch notes that isn't a flat out lie(or a flat out lie revisited)? Skyrim 2.0 wif Guns


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I thought of OC as well but at stock I still have the issue (CPU and GPU). Also I doubt there is any other hardware problem. So far everything is smooth over 200 games I tested in this pC
> This is ridicilous!!!


Thios was before the patch - didn't realise you were talking after the patch bro!


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> OK does this count to the "thanks EA" thing?
> 
> Useless EA at their finest.


Sure?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Why have people been complaining about BF4 being buggy? I bought it last week and have been playing without any issues whatsoever. It was the same with BF3 when I bought it.
> Anyway, will raising my power limit on my 7950 hurt it at all? I have noticed it downclocking a bit while playing. Im already at the 20% maximum but have not done the hack that lets you push it higher.


To be fair a lot of people are having or have had quite a few issues with the game. I personally haven't. My biggest annoyance was the one-shot kill bug but other than that, I really haven't experienced a lot of issues.


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> OK does this count to the "thanks EA" thing?
> 
> Useless EA at their finest.


now this counts.. getting the same thing, download keeps resetting back to 59%... now I'll say it "Thanks EA!"


----------



## NFL

Any idea when the DLC is going to unlock on the PS4?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Another fret is the freaking expansion. I pre-ordered the game just like 90%+ of the people and still have to wait 2 weeks to even play it. This is absurd and such a ridiculous practice on EAs part. If you want to do this "exclusive bs" crap just do it for consoles I would understand but comon a whopping 2 weeks? I am still not going to get premium if thats what these idiots want me to do.....


I fail to see what the problem is here? You knew what the release date was and you knew that Premium members get 2 weeks early access.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Thank you for pointing that I will still have my expansion captian obvious..... You fail to see my point though....


Not at all.
They announced the official release date, and gave you the expansion as part of your purchase.
You are upset because some people who payed for early access are able to play now as opposed to the official release date.

They are not pulling any tricks. If Premium didn't exist you wouldn't be so mad.
Patience?


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Why have people been complaining about BF4 being buggy? I bought it last week and have been playing without any issues whatsoever. It was the same with BF3 when I bought it.


Because many of us experience frequent crashes. It depends on the map,for me Locker and Zavod are the most stable (one crash every 4-5 games usually) while golmud railway and Seige of Shanghai are the worst, Golmud in particular (100% chance to crash).Before first pc update patch came out, I have reached 70% quit rating because of this, now I am at around 33% because i mostly play Locker and Zavod. I can't play in servers that rotate maps. I have had the DX error only once, sound loop crash twice, and straightforward BF4 has stopped responding crash hundreds of times. It is the same across three systems, a C2Q/nvidia based, an i5-750/AMD based and an AMD laptop, win 7 64 and Vista 64.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Because many of us experience frequent crashes. It depends on the map,for me Locker and Zavod are the most stable (one crash every 4-5 games usually) while golmud railway and Seige of Shanghai are the worst, Golmud in particular (100% chance to crash).Before first pc update patch came out, I have reached 70% quit rating because of this, now I am at around 33% because i mostly play Locker and Zavod. I can't play in servers that rotate maps. I have had the DX error only once, sound loop crash twice, and straightforward BF4 has stopped responding crash hundreds of times. It is the same across three systems, a C2Q/nvidia based, an i5-750/AMD based and an AMD laptop, win 7 64 and Vista 64.


ive had a few crashes, ive never had locker go derp on me yet, so i started play a 24/7 locker TDM server with 400 tickets.

i always got the has stopped working. doesnt matter which system i ran it on.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivers*
> 
> The point is that you want the same things the other guys paid more, just because you waited for it.


No, for premium you pay for the extra perks in the game (skins, weapons, 2x XP weekends, etc) as well as the expansions. Having the expansion released to you early is just ******ed and its a money scheme to get you to pay for it just so you can play it "2 weeks earlier" and you all know it.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Not at all.
> They announced the official release date, and gave you the expansion as part of your purchase.
> You are upset because some people who payed for early access are able to play now as opposed to the official release date.
> 
> They are not pulling any tricks. If Premium didn't exist you wouldn't be so mad.
> Patience?


Not about patience either, it would help them TREMENDOUSLY in the debugging department since more players will be able to play the game and fix any issues quicker. And knowing how sinonimous the words issues and bf4 are, its only to their advantage.

Also on another note, hit markers are still not fixed for HC. What the heck? How hard is it to actually fix a damn blue triangle showing on top of a friendly's head? We identified this issue since release and still no fix.....


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Man the maps are boring...
Played dragon and silk pass....I'll have raw footage of both to come + live commentary via shawdowplay.


----------



## battleaxe

Are there any maps at all good with shotgun. I miss a Canals like map on BF4. There's nothing like close quarters Canals with a shotty...

Any maps work for shotty that you guys know of? Or are we screwed?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Are there any maps at all good with shotgun. I miss a Canals like map on BF4. There's nothing like close quarters Canals with a shotty...
> 
> Any maps work for shotty that you guys know of? Or are we screwed?


Camp in the middle area of Locker near D with a shottie, there are lots of small rooms on both levels and you'll get a ton of kills...


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> No, for premium you pay for the extra perks in the game (skins, weapons, 2x XP weekends, etc) as well as the expansions. Having the expansion released to you early is just ******ed and its a money scheme to get you to pay for it just so you can play it "2 weeks earlier" and you all know it.


How is the early access any more of a money scheme than premium itself? The whole thing is designed to get you to pay for it because it simply offers quite a lot for a pretty decent price. Early access is one of the perks, but it's not the one thing people look at when buying premium. The appeal of premium is that it's offering all of the packs for cheaper than what they'd be if you were to buy them separately. Everything else really is just a bonus and more of an afterthought when it comes to buying it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Are there any maps at all good with shotgun. I miss a Canals like map on BF4. There's nothing like close quarters Canals with a shotty...
> 
> Any maps work for shotty that you guys know of? Or are we screwed?


Locker (Dom/TDM/Conq.) is a good one for shotguns and I'd say Golmud (Dom/TDM) is a good one as well as long as you stay within the areas of the houses.

I think Golmud is my favorite map overall for any of the modes.


----------



## Aparition

OMG new maps in Rush are HOOORRRRIIBLE.

I'm not sure if it is just because of 64 player servers, but there is so much open terrain to charge over, it is just a big shoot out.

It is fun storming over desert but man, the only cover is line of sight over the peaks of the hills.
I've not yet played conquest on those maps, probably a lot better.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Camp in the middle area of Locker near D with a shottie, there are lots of small rooms on both levels and you'll get a ton of kills...


Sweet... +1'd to you!


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> OMG new maps in Rush are HOOORRRRIIBLE.
> 
> I'm not sure if it is just because of 64 player servers, but there is so much open terrain to charge over, it is just a big shoot out.
> 
> It is fun storming over desert but man, the only cover is line of sight over the peaks of the hills.
> I've not yet played conquest on those maps, probably a lot better.


Yeah 64 man servers plus the new map pack is dumb. It's just a camp fest with snipers. I've got nothing against snipers but its just boring.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

64p map on conquest....seems like it need 200p at times...especially in Silk road


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 64p map on conquest....seems like it need 200p at times...especially in Silk road


Ermagherd is anyone streaming the new content.....so bored.


----------



## DizzlePro

i bought premium but i still dont have access to china rising untill the 17th



I spoke to an EA game advisor, no help



but they told me if i come back in a few days, i can get a coupon


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Ermagherd is anyone streaming the new content.....so bored.


I have 3 videos in the making
1 being currently uploaded - I need to learn how to twitch lol


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I have 3 videos in the making
> 1 being currently uploaded - I need to learn how to twitch lol


Hurry up I want to see maps without listening to levelcrap (whilst he ignores flickering textures and talks about how awesome the graphics look)!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Hurry up I want to see maps without listening to levelcrap (whilst he ignores flickering textures and talks about how awesome the graphics look)!


34mins remaining on the one being uploaded
25mins remaining on one that needs to be put together (due to two separate files on vegas and shadowplay) - then will be uploaded.

And two I haven't done yet -but need to go via vegas first.

I actually - at one point go: "well the graphics seems to be stuttering a little here"
On silk road: "The graphics look absolutely horrible - like a bland finish"
On another notice a graphical bug
and finally on yet another say: "This feels washed out"


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 34mins remaining on the one being uploaded
> 25mins remaining on one that needs to be put together (due to two separate files on vegas and shadowplay) - then will be uploaded.
> 
> And two I haven't done yet -but need to go via vegas first.
> 
> I actually - at one point go: "well the graphics seems to be stuttering a little here"
> On silk road: "The graphics look absolutely horrible - like a bland finish"
> On another notice a graphical bug
> and finally on yet another say: "This feels washed out"


Liking Shadowplay?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Liking Shadowplay?


LOVING shadow play. So damn good.
Don't even notice it running and can do live commentaries now, what more could I want







!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> LOVING shadow play. So damn good.
> Don't even notice it running and can do live commentaries now, what more could I want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Sound great for someone with no recording experience like myself.


----------



## Sadmoto

I really need to get a new cpu for christmas, I want to start video recording and share my epic times, I played a game of golmud rush, I was attack and from the first time I spawned and until the end of that game, TOTAL MAYHEM I had never see so many explosions, buildings falling everywhere, RPGS literally going over your shoulders where you can see the rocket itself coming at you, running through open patchs of field listening to LMGs spray at you and not even get a marker!









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/407533051781236864/346800667/

through half of the game all I was thinking "wheres my crash baby wheres my crash cause I'm doing too good for DICE to allow this game to keep going"

for once it never game and I was able to finish that game!

sadly my 965BE chokes up if I try to record while playing, I think its just too much.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I really need to get a new cpu for christmas, I want to start video recording and share my epic times, I played a game of golmud rush, I was attack and from the first time I spawned and until the end of that game, TOTAL MAYHEM I had never see so many explosions, buildings falling everywhere, RPGS literally going over your shoulders where you can see the rocket itself coming at you, running through open patchs of field listening to LMGs spray at you and not even get a marker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/407533051781236864/346800667/
> 
> through half of the game all I was thinking "wheres my crash baby wheres my crash cause I'm doing too good for DICE to allow this game to keep going"
> 
> for once it never game and I was able to finish that game!
> 
> sadly my 965BE chokes up if I try to record while playing, I think its just too much.


hey moto!
Any sound cuts on golmund?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Sound great for someone with no recording experience like myself.


Literally a click of a button and it is recording







!


----------



## RAFFY

DICE is a bunch of morons. They have released the new map pack as you guys know and with that all the old glitches. Today for the first time I had my sound complete turn off, now BF4 crashes every game (literally). But if I go in my server and play the standard maps no problems at all. Great job DICE on fixing the standard game yet forgetting to do the same for the map pack. ... RANT OVER


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> DICE is a bunch of morons. They have released the new map pack as you guys know and with that all the old glitches. Today for the first time I had my sound complete turn off, now BF4 crashes every game (literally). But if I go in my server and play the standard maps no problems at all. Great job DICE on fixing the standard game yet forgetting to do the same for the map pack. ... RANT OVER


Wreaks of two teams that are not communicating properly.....so basically the modern gaming industry as a whole.


----------



## james8

Seen reports of certain areas of god mode bug in the new maps.

Man EA is really failing


----------



## avp2007

I know everybody has been getting mulitple crashes when playing BF4 in multiplayer but I figured out what is working for me... I had my CPU at 3.5 and OC to 3.9 and played all day yesterday without a crash! It was the first time I completed a round without it crashing so was pretty happy. My temps were never high in the first place but I think that extra juice made a huge impact on playing BF4 for me.


----------



## sniperpowa

Game runs great for me.


----------



## keiko1

Still crashing ! gggggrrrrrrrrr would do when i was on a real good spree in the tank , come on dice the game is wicked but the crashing is really annoying !


----------



## avp2007

Yeah it was running great yesterday for me after I overclocked., I ordered a GTX 770 but cancelled that order and will wait for aftermarket R9-290 cards to get equiped with better cooling


----------



## Floy

Downloading the patch at home: can't complain


----------



## Totally Dubbed

*Dragon Pass Battlefield 4 PC Gameplay with Live Commentary
*




*Silk Road Battlefield 4 PC Gameplay with Live Commentary*


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> DICE is a bunch of morons. They have released the new map pack as you guys know and with that all the old glitches. Today for the first time I had my sound complete turn off, now BF4 crashes every game (literally). But if I go in my server and play the standard maps no problems at all. Great job DICE on fixing the standard game yet forgetting to do the same for the map pack. ... RANT OVER


Eh, judging from BF3 release this sounds about right, if not worse. Good to hear vanilla maps are more stable at least.


----------



## lostsurfer

Out of the loop here, if we ordered the standard version with the china rising dlc pack, we can start playing it today or is that for premium members only?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lostsurfer*
> 
> Out of the loop here, if we ordered the standard version with the china rising dlc pack, we can start playing it today or is that for premium members only?


in 2 weeks.
China DLC is prem only right now


----------



## 428cobra

well i like 2 maps ouuta of the 4 no sound loop crashes as of yet only thing i see is hard server lagg


----------



## 21276

Picked up BF4 the other day because it was 50% off on Origin and I was planning to buy it anyway. I think it's fantastic. Nowhere near the amount of issues I kept hearing about or being told that I would have. Single player runs flawlessly for me and multiplayer has only crashed once. (except the sound issue, it happens randomly, not often, but it happens)

Two things that annoy the heck out of me, though, the no sound issue as noted above, and that weird multi-coloured vibration that happens, assuming when the commander uses an EMP.

Other than that, I love it. Runs better than BF3 for me and feels much more polished. It does feel a bit more BF3.5 ish though instead of a standalone game but definitely a good game in my books.


----------



## connectwise

These new maps are so poorly balanced. It's like designed for recon tanks and fighters. Rest are just fodder.

Ive went over 2kdr on them with just aug medic and m249 support but it's just so frustrating at times when yours and their entire team are just recon, or tanks who are camping on specific areas of the map that has nothing to do with the objectives.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Floy*
> 
> Downloading the patch at home: can't complain


mhm wait till you get in game then come back and talk to us ;D Make sure you SS the error this time


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> These new maps are so poorly balanced. It's like designed for recon tanks and fighters. Rest are just fodder.
> 
> Ive went over 2kdr on them with just aug medic and m249 support but it's just so frustrating at times when yours and their entire team are just recon, *or tanks who are camping* on specific areas of the map that has nothing to do with the objectives.


Tanks have no choice to camp in this game, there are far too many at rockets and far too easy to spam even at ridiculous ranges. Tanks have been ruined in this game full stop, the skill cap is totally removed imo.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

*Altai Range Battlefield 4 PC Gameplay with Live Commentary*


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Tanks have no choice to camp in this game, there are far too many at rockets and far too easy to spam even at ridiculous ranges. Tanks have been ruined in this game full stop, the skill cap is totally removed imo.


With actual teamwork engie combos they're insanely good. My buddy and I rule when we do LAV or tank.

The AA is also just overpowered.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> With actual teamwork engie combos they're insanely good. My buddy and I rule when we do LAV or tank.
> 
> The AA is also just overpowered.


Lav is a different story to tank v explosive spammers, zuni rockets and mobility > infantry. Tanks no matter how many in it are vulnerable to spam, 2 or 3, even 1 sometimes with an sraw engi your dead if dont get them quickly. Awful lot of cover on these maps and camp spots for infantry. Opinions make the world go round lol


----------



## connectwise

Okay, try HC mode. I should've qualified my statements that I only play HC mode. When that's on, there's no mini map etc, and infantry are much easier to kill with tanks.


----------



## dmasteR

Is it me, or do the motorcycle physics just feel terrible?


----------



## Robilar

I can't enter any servers with China Rising maps. Says I do not have the expansion and yet I am holding the retail box in hand and it states it includes china rising.

Is there something I need to do?


----------



## nvidiamd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiamd*
> 
> Hey guys, I keep getting this Directx error, as you'll see in the picture. Any reason as to why that would be? Thank you in advance!!


Bump.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I can't enter any servers with China Rising maps. Says I do not have the expansion and yet I am holding the retail box in hand and it states it includes china rising.
> 
> _Is there something I need to do?_


read better?









you need Premium to play DLC early


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I can't enter any servers with China Rising maps. Says I do not have the expansion and yet I am holding the retail box in hand and it states it includes china rising.
> 
> Is there something I need to do?


If you have premium, you get to enjoy china rising now. If not, like me, we wait 2 weeks.


----------



## Robilar

This is what I see in the store but it states I do not have it when trying to enter maps. There was a patch this morning that I downloaded as well.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/bf4_zpsda863284.jpg.html


----------



## Porter_

right, you own the china rising DLC but the release date for you is in two weeks.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> This is what I see in the store but it states I do not have it when trying to enter maps. There was a patch this morning that I downloaded as well.
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/bf4_zpsda863284.jpg.html


You certainly do have CR, but only premium peeps get 'early access'.


----------



## Zillerella

All people who right about that they don't have access to China Rising. You MUST have PREMIUM to play it. You will have 2 weeks early access with premium!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Okay, try HC mode. I should've qualified my statements that I only play HC mode. When that's on, there's no mini map etc, and infantry are much easier to kill with tanks.


I have a feeling something is not right with tanks, remember the bf3 glitch/bug where you could take a shell from the front and it would remove your rear armour panel? you could see that every time due to the armour plates being visible in the vehicle hud. That ability has been removed but as the vehicle physics are no diffrerent from bf3 I have a suspicion this is still the case on tanks. I have been killed inconsistenty numerous times in tank fights, 2 shot, 3 shots 4 shots with similar angles of fire. The net code being off or the glitch still active would explain something to me. It was never patched in bf3 to my knowledge.


----------



## Robilar

So I have to pay another $50 to get access to something I paid for?


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> So I have to pay another $50 to get access to something I paid for?


Yes, if you want to play it now or you will first get access the 17/12


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> So I have to pay another $50 to get access to something I paid for?


If you want to play it two weeks early, yes. That is one of the selling points of the Premium Pass, you get access to all the map packs two weeks early.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Is it me, or do the motorcycle physics just feel terrible?


yup in one of my videos I even say: wooaah what's with all this shaking (whilst driving the bike)


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> So I have to pay another $50 to get access to something I paid for?


No, just if you want to play it early.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> If you want to play it two weeks early, yes. That is one of the selling points of the Premium Pass, you get access to all the map packs two weeks early.


Well that's just... ******ed...

What happens if I am in a server that randomizes maps and hits on one of the new ones? Do I get kicked?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Well that's just... ******ed...
> 
> What happens if I am in a server that randomizes maps and hits on one of the new ones? Do I get kicked?


not really, premium members deserve something extra.
As for your question, you get kicked. Or you can just not join one of those servers that have them as a rotation


----------



## Robilar

I thought premium gave you all of the expansion packs as they are released?


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I thought premium gave you all of the expansion packs as they are released?


it should, Ive been reading people are having problems getting CR to work even though they have premium.

Also can anyone confirm if DICE disabled levolution for the new maps because they aren't working/ there?
its been a rumor I've seen being spread on a few servers today, it would be a better reason then not having it at all.

It just seems illogical to go and get bf4 praised for levolution and then not have it in their fist pack, but they have it in 2nd assault?

I see great levolution potential for these maps but just no levolution









dragon pass and silk road are my favorite so far.


----------



## GoEz

I was having issues but I just restarted origin and tried to join a server now it's downloading. It think people are confusing the patch with the DLC download.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

*Guilin Peak Battlefield 4 PC Gameplay with Live Commentary*


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Played about an hour of China Rising with no glitches at all.

Ran at about 80 fps average on my sig rig. I love the new maps. They're huge. They're open (but provide sufficient cover with vegetation and buildings).


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> it should, Ive been reading people are having problems getting CR to work even though they have premium.
> 
> Also can anyone confirm if DICE disabled levolution for the new maps because they aren't working/ there?
> its been a rumor I've seen being spread on a few servers today, it would be a better reason then not having it at all.
> 
> It just seems illogical to go and get bf4 praised for levolution and then not have it in their fist pack, but they have it in 2nd assault?
> 
> I see great levolution potential for these maps but just no levolution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragon pass and silk road are my favorite so far.


To get CR to work you either close Origin and re-open or just right click and check for updates. For me, closing origin and reopening worked.


----------



## Amhro

Woah, air superiority is cool, much better than in bf3.
And choppersssssssssssssssssss















Had few fast rounds:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/407980217869743424/268416140/


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/407982873338131776/268416140/


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Woah, air superiority is cool, much better than in bf3.
> And choppersssssssssssssssssss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had few fast rounds:
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/407980217869743424/268416140/
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/407982873338131776/268416140/


Good news, great stuff, maybe the wannabe top gun's will leave conquest alone lol Joking......


----------



## CptDanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Woah, air superiority is cool, much better than in bf3.
> And choppersssssssssssssssssss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had few fast rounds:
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/407980217869743424/268416140/
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/407982873338131776/268416140/


Bleh, tanks still rule all. One single tank can change the course of a match. Choppers and jets dont


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> Bleh, tanks still rule all. One single tank can change the course of a match. Choppers and jets dont


Of course they do. Either in bf3 or bf4, I can do it


----------



## Mr Nightman

is it still possible to mexican vpn premium?


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Nightman*
> 
> is it still possible to mexican vpn premium?


Yes, bought it today.


----------



## Deadboy90

So i bought the digital deluxe edition when i got BF4 but for some reason it's not letting me play any China rising maps, what gives?


----------



## VindalooJim

Does nobody read the previous posts in a thread anymore?...

You need Premium to get early access to China Rising- you will have to wait 2 weeks.


----------



## Mr Nightman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Yes, bought it today.


what ip and port u use?


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Does nobody read the previous posts in a thread anymore?...
> 
> You need Premium to get early access to China Rising- you will have to wait 2 weeks.


no one reads anything anymore. its hard to get people to read responses to their own questions. i doubt more than a handful actually read what they type. if they did there wouldnt be as many typos or grammatical errors.


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> Commander is the biggest KDR cheat I've ever seen in a FPS. Unless they separate the commander stats KDR in BF4 is completely meaningless. Undermines the only stat that means anything in an FPS...leave it to EA.
> 
> 
> 
> Undermines the stat the means absolutely nothing at all in Battlefield. If you're going to worry about any stat, worry about something like your SPM. You can go negative and still have a high SPM which means you were playing the objective.
> 
> Also, LOL @ people saying stuff like "leave it to EA" or "thanks EA" as if they developed the game. That reminds me of the "Thanks Obama!" meme. xD
Click to expand...

KDR is the only stat that matters in multiplayer FPS...except BF4 which has no stats that matter.
And ya, if there is not already there certainly should be a "leave it to EA" or "thanks EA" meme...they f up everything they touch.


----------



## keikei

China Rising: Air Superiority - Worth It or Waste Of Time? (Battlefield 4 Gameplay/Commentary)


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> yup in one of my videos I even say: wooaah what's with all this shaking (whilst driving the bike)


The shaking and rubberbanding while your ping is around 50-100 happens a lot.

PISS ME OFF SO MUCH.

All of a sudden your lav is zoomed out, then you zoom in again, it delays, then camera shakes left and zooms in, then you adjust for that, it then zooms back and give you another offset.

O well played dice/ea, well played.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Does nobody read the previous posts in a thread anymore?...
> 
> You need Premium to get early access to China Rising- you will have to wait 2 weeks.


Sorry i wasn't aware that this was the early access period.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Does nobody read the previous posts in a thread anymore?...
> 
> You need Premium to get early access to China Rising- you will have to wait 2 weeks.


Yes very annoying!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Sorry i wasn't aware that this was the early access period.


It says so in battle log and you can also check the release dates of each map pack in origin too. If its grayed out you have no access and us premiums do


----------



## Anth0789

At least its not crashing for me anymore finally.


----------



## CptDanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> China Rising: Air Superiority - Worth It or Waste Of Time? (Battlefield 4 Gameplay/Commentary)


This is why I want premium


----------



## DizzlePro

heres a fix for the premium owners which cant download the china rising dlc

This has worked for me & should work for you

Step one:
1. Ensure Origin Closed and Exited.
2. Delete the following folders:

_• Origin folder - Found in C:\ProgramData\ (from run command type "%programdata%)
• Origin folder - Found in C:\Users\%USERNAME%\AppData\Local\ (from run command type "appdata")
• Origin folder - Found in C:\Users\%USERNAME%\AppData\Roaming\ (from run command type "appdata")
• Note that both these folders are hidden, and to view them you need to un-hide them_

Step two:
1.Log into Origin.
2.Right click on the Battlefield 4 tile within Origin.
3.Select Show Game Details.
4.Scroll down in Origin to the expansion section.
5.Hover over the China Rising tile and click on Download. This should start the China Rising download which will be approximately 4gb.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Can someone help me learn to fly copters? I suck at flying those things.


----------



## the9quad

My system is finally where I want it. At least 120 fps @1440p on ultra with a 120hz refresh rate on a 27" pls screen. Glorious! Coming from 1080p on a 60 hz TN panel where I was lucky to get 30fps on low settings this feels and looks amazing.


----------



## Shweller

I am having some weird GPU utilization issues. I am running 2 gtx 770's in SLI and according to GPU-Z only one of the cards being heavily stressed where the other is only being used about 1-2%. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> Can someone help me learn to fly copters? I suck at flying those things.


Best thing you can do is go in the test range and practice. That's it. Just practice. Also, who else is surprised you can roadkill with the SUAV? I am having a lot of fun with the SUAV. It's like a cross between the MAV and a SOFLAM. With the added roadkill bonus (which I'm sure will be removed).


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> Can someone help me learn to fly copters? I suck at flying those things.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Best thing you can do is go in the test range and practice. That's it. Just practice. Also, who else is surprised you can roadkill with the SUAV? I am having a lot of fun with the SUAV. It's like a cross between the MAV and a SOFLAM. With the added roadkill bonus (which I'm sure will be removed).


I also suggest youtube. Some teach better than others. Use the test range as EVILNOK said, and probably most importantly play the hell out of 'air superiority' (good way to get heli unlocks as well). Best kind of learning is first hand experience.


----------



## Sadmoto

I think I'm going to have to turn my terrain decoration back down to high, cutting it really close to my vram cap with these new maps.

Any word about the CR map's levolution features?


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> Can someone help me learn to fly copters? I suck at flying those things.


also, bind some of those mouse pilot to keyboard so you have secondary key presses.

for ex, i have F for nose down, V nose up, and mouse button 4 and 5 same, so I don't always have to mouse aim to go up and down, but can small press mouse buttons or f or v to pilot the helo.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> also, bind some of those mouse pilot to keyboard so you have secondary key presses.
> 
> for ex, i have F for nose down, V nose up, and mouse button 4 and 5 same, so I don't always have to mouse aim to go up and down, but can small press mouse buttons or f or v to pilot the helo.


That is what I was wondering. Do people use kb and mouse or joystick?


----------



## Garyx24

Still getting crashes in multiplayer after the update. The only way for me not to crash is to force it to run in 32 bit mode... Have the latest nvidia drivers too.... Glad I only payed $20 for the game though.


----------



## CptDanko

Those of you still crashing, plz post event viewer log of the crash.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> also, bind some of those mouse pilot to keyboard so you have secondary key presses.
> 
> for ex, i have F for nose down, V nose up, and mouse button 4 and 5 same, so I don't always have to mouse aim to go up and down, but can small press mouse buttons or f or v to pilot the helo.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> That is what I was wondering. Do people use kb and mouse or joystick?


*irontjunfisk*, one of the top BF4 jet players. I believe he uses k/m.


----------



## timaishu

The only buttons I use for heli flight is doe yaw control. Always have done pitch and roll with mouse. Basically how it defaults. Played like this since vietnam. Works quite well, mouse/keyboard is superior to joystick imo for heli flight. And of course I will W for thrust and going up and S to go down.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> That is what I was wondering. Do people use kb and mouse or joystick?


I just use kb/mouse with default controls. Try different settings and see what feels best to you. For me default is fine.


----------



## Garyx24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> Those of you still crashing, plz post event viewer log of the crash.


used to be the app crash before patch. Now after the patch it doesn't even show anything and is worse. I try to load a game and it just auto exits.... 32 bit still runs fine though


----------



## evoll88

The other night before the patch I played for about 6 hours straight with no crashing,after patch it crashed in every game but one. Wow this game blows.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

OK so totally didn't realize that there was a training mode. Got lot of practice in and feel much better.


----------



## JAM3S121

SO i was playing campaign, complete the singapore mission and my came crashes.. now when i open up a new campaign mode it says i completed singapore but then resumes my campaign at the singapore mission. Sigh it was by far the worst mission thus far.


----------



## DoomDash

Uploaded an entire match of mine on Silk Road for those who want to see some of the expansion but have to wait. Sorry tried to get in the bomber but it's hard.


----------



## Emu105

I think I'm done with BF4 on PC .... every single time I go 12-1, 13-1 or just murk my game crashes every time i go 3-15 or horrible my game works perfect seriously I'm about to blow a fuse , I'm done done and done just done


----------



## Forceman

If the crash is on your side, just don't log in again until the crashed round completes. As long as the server doesn't crash the battle report will show up after the round ends.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> If the crash is on your side, just don't log in again until the crashed round completes. As long as the server doesn't crash the battle report will show up after the round ends.


Even if he joins that server again, he will get all points, but on battlereport he will see just "second join" points.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> KDR is the only stat that matters in multiplayer FPS...except BF4 which has no stats that matter.
> And ya, if there is not already there certainly should be a "leave it to EA" or "thanks EA" meme...they f up everything they touch.


No stat in any game really matters. They're usually justt meant for flaunting your e-peen. However, SPM does kind of matter in BF3/4 because it shows that you actually do something for your team. You can have someone going even but still be MVP by a long shot over players that have a 3+ KDR in a match.


----------



## Indy1944

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*


Don't be sorry. This whole forum is fanboism run


----------



## Indy1944

BF4 is a broken game for PC...utterly useless. I'm sticking with my BF3. They pushed this game out only to have something to go with next gen consoles...hardly next gen. More like what should have been!


----------



## Indy1944

Soon they won't even make these games for PC. Only next gen junk. I got turned off once they made you pay for map packs. Jesus. That's why COD4 still best. Modded maps by users


----------



## Indy1944

When you fanboys wake up and realize companies like EA and Activision , Infinity Ward are screwing you people over stop buying their titles, same junk every year....commercials promising innovated technology, new engines, it's like heroin they know they got you. Case in point...BF4 it wasn't ready! Your playing the beta people . Wake up!


----------



## ipv89

You can edit your posts you know


----------



## gasoau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indy1944*
> 
> When you fanboys wake up and realize companies like EA and Activision , Infinity Ward are screwing you people over stop buying their titles, same junk every year....commercials promising innovated technology, new engines, it's like heroin they know they got you. Case in point...BF4 it wasn't ready! Your playing the beta people . Wake up!


Okay..


----------



## Cakewalk_S

This game is dumb..... Downloaded the update and expansion yesterday...cant play the game. It either instantly CTD or says I don't have china rising. I just reinstalled my game with no luck. Tryin the deleting my app data for origin now to see if that works.... Love Battlefail 4....


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indy1944*
> 
> When you fanboys wake up and realize companies like EA and Activision , Infinity Ward are screwing you people over stop buying their titles, same junk every year....commercials promising innovated technology, new engines, it's like heroin they know they got you. Case in point...BF4 it wasn't ready! Your playing the beta people . Wake up!


Dear Indy1944,

Please stop spamming the thread.

Kind Regards. VindalooJim.

The days of being able to download, or take a game out of its box, install it on to your PC or put it in your console and play it on release day with no issues are gone. People are aware of this.

Everybody knows Dice wasn't ready to release BF4 but EA wanted it out before CoD Ghosts.

Don't like it? Don't buy it, but don't come here to preach to people on a BF4 thread telling them what to buy and what not to buy, that's borderline trollin'.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indy1944*
> 
> When you fanboys wake up and realize companies like EA and Activision , Infinity Ward are screwing you people over stop buying their titles, same junk every year....commercials promising innovated technology, new engines, it's like heroin they know they got you. Case in point...BF4 it wasn't ready! Your playing the beta people . Wake up!


I agree with others here, if you don't like then don't buy it.

I for one have had minimal issues and am having a great time. This game is a step up from BF3 in every way, from the graphics to the weapons.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indy1944*
> 
> When you fanboys wake up and realize companies like EA and Activision , Infinity Ward are screwing you people over stop buying their titles, same junk every year....commercials promising innovated technology, new engines, it's like heroin they know they got you. Case in point...BF4 it wasn't ready! Your playing the beta people . Wake up!


I understand some of the criticism this game gets, however it's already provided me with near 80 hours of enjoyment playing with my best friend for half of it. The game will constantly get updated maps, guns, unlocks, and patches. Yeah I had to pay extra for that but there are a lot bigger rip offs for the money than 110 for a game that can provide you far many more hours than that. Some of these $60 games are 10 hour campaigns with little to no MP.


----------



## unph4zed

China Rising is pretty much a snooze fest. The gameplay on all but 1 map seems very slow and turns into a vehicle TDM. I streamed it all day yesterday but will be going back to Vanilla maps. The only similarity between BF2 Dragon Valley and BF4 Dragon Valley is the name. *Yawn*


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

BF4 has stopped working.....

Its happened to me 6 times today 3 times on the same server..


----------



## Indy1944

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Dear Indy1944,
> 
> Please stop spamming the thread.
> 
> Kind Regards. VindalooJim.
> 
> The days of being able to download, or take a game out of its box, install it on to your PC or put it in your console and play it on release day with no issues are gone. People are aware of this.
> 
> Everybody knows Dice wasn't ready to release BF4 but EA wanted it out before CoD Ghosts.
> 
> Don't like it? Don't buy it, but don't come here to preach to people on a BF4 thread telling them what to buy and what not to buy, that's borderline trollin'.


I'm sorry for 60$ it better work right the first time. I have high expectations from a company of such high standards . I don't accept this . Maybe you. But the majority are tired of the bull


----------



## Indy1944

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I understand some of the criticism this game gets, however it's already provided me with near 80 hours of enjoyment playing with my best friend for half of it. The game will constantly get updated maps, guns, unlocks, and patches. Yeah I had to pay extra for that but there are a lot bigger rip offs for the money than 110 for a game that can provide you far many more hours than that. Some of these $60 games are 10 hour campaigns with little to no MP.


It's pretty bad when people start expecting junk


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indy1944*
> 
> It's pretty bad when people start expecting junk


But it's really not junk. It has problems, like any game, but its one of the most fun MP games out right now.


----------



## Indy1944

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> But it's really not junk. It has problems, like any game, but its one of the most fun MP games out right now.


No your wrong...you forgot BF3 oh it's just like 4 so much like 3 I feel ripped off!!!!!!!!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I liked it and really want to love it, but this game has so many problems. I'm not even talking about balancing issues, just the game itself. On my emp bug video I've had quite a few people reporting crashes and freezes on CONSOLES, the current new gens as well...it's a fundamental problem. If I go into balancing issues I'll be here for hours listing problems.
This is coming from me a battlefield veteran for the last 7 years. This bf release has been by far one of the worst releases to date


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indy1944*
> 
> No your wrong...you forgot BF3 oh it's just like 4 so much like 3 I feel ripped off!!!!!!!!


Well then that's your opinion.

Don't come and disagree with other users' opinions about Battlefield 4.

If you're unhappy with the game then don't play. Wait a month or two until more patches have been rolled out and take it from there.

Also, learn to edit and multiquote.


----------



## fashric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indy1944*
> 
> No your wrong...you forgot BF3 oh it's just like 4 so much like 3 I feel ripped off!!!!!!!!


Your either drunk, high or a complete moron.


----------



## Ghost12

I personally keep going through a love/hate relationship with the game, I am having absolutely zero system issues currently and the only ones had through pre-alpha to currently patched release were end user created, ie overclock. My opinion differs daily lol usually due to my own performance which differs daily due to inconsitecies in the vehicle/weapon play. I am really liking china rising though, finally a tank map, a decent infantry map and a nice mix of looks/graphics. I have limited server search to max 48 this last day or so and find it much better, on 64 the spam drives me nuts.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Got the game working again!! Woohoo! Instead of the game saying I currently have China rising, it just changed and said I'll have the game December 15th...gooo figure...

I really enjoy the graphics of this game and the different weapon choices. It feels like each gun is actually different rather than bf3 where they all seemed the same...

Odd issue, anyone else feel the mouse sensitivity decreased with the update? I had to increase my sensitivity by 10%...


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indy1944*
> 
> No your wrong...you forgot BF3 oh it's just like 4 so much like 3 I feel ripped off!!!!!!!!


Learn the difference between "your" and "you're" please....

The game definitely has issues, there's no doubt. However, I'm willing to give them a pass since it really is a fun game and incredibly ambitious. I've been playing games since 1986 on my Tandy 1000 TL, and Frostbite 3 truly is an amazing engine.

CTD issues = check.
Maps and weapons need balancing - check.
Sound looping\random freeze ups - check.

People are experiencing some or all of the above, and it sucks but at the end of the day you need to take a long look at just how wide and deep this game is as far as technology, size, etc. Heck, CoD games have issues every release and they are still using the same old tired engine year after year.

To get it twisted, I would have much preferred the game came out a couple months later with better QA, but I'm still having a blast just the same.


----------



## The-racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indy1944*
> 
> No your wrong...you forgot BF3 oh it's just like 4 so much like 3 I feel ripped off!!!!!!!!


You are so totaly wrong here....

Offcourse they need to follow a baseline that made this franchise the succes it is today.
But you need to know it's made in Frostbite3 , wich has almost no cross-engine capabilities.
Everything has changed.
From Physics to coding ,
from gameplay to the actual "feel".

Well , i dare you.
Name 1 game wich was the first release of the engine it used , wich had no problems...

EA is to blame here for rushing it out , and for giving the Q&A team only 2 weeks to test.


----------



## marduke83

Anyone elses score/xp not saving after a round finishes? I leveled up in game saw the giant distracting levelup thing pop up, and a silver battlepack unlock, but went to open it after the round, and nothing there, and I was still where I was before I started playing (and yes I double checked that it was a ranked server).. Strange thing is it has kept my weapon unlocks that I got..


----------



## Grindhouse

China rising maps are pretty good imo. They offer different gameplay then BF4 vanilla maps, and it's a good thing. I think Bf4 vanilla maps are for the most part well balanced between infantry combat and vehicule combat, most maps can accomodate both playing style. China rising maps are more vehicules oriented.

I'm still amazed and impressed everytime i play BF4 / china rising by the quality of the graphics and how good it looks. Not only does it looks better than BF3, but it also run WAY better (more FPS).

Love Frosbite 3 engin !


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indy1944*
> 
> No your wrong...you forgot BF3 oh it's just like 4 so much like 3 I feel ripped off!!!!!!!!


I like it a lot more than BF3 already. Not that BF3 was bad but BF4 is a nice improvement on a good formula.


----------



## FlyingNugget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grindhouse*
> 
> China rising maps are pretty good imo. They offer different gameplay then BF4 vanilla maps, and it's a good thing. I think Bf4 vanilla maps are for the most part well balanced between infantry combat and vehicule combat, most maps can accomodate both playing style. China rising maps are more vehicules oriented.
> 
> I'm still amazed and impressed everytime i play BF4 / china rising by the quality of the graphics and how good it looks. Not only does it looks better than BF3, but it also run WAY better (more FPS).
> 
> Love Frosbite 3 engin !


Says the guy with 780 ti SLI.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unph4zed*
> 
> China Rising is pretty much a snooze fest. The gameplay on all but 1 map seems very slow and turns into a vehicle TDM. I streamed it all day yesterday but will be going back to Vanilla maps. The only similarity between BF2 Dragon Valley and BF4 Dragon Valley is the name. *Yawn*


Yes, I agree. I didn't have any fun on the new maps yesterday.


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos

I understand that it is an anecdote and means absolutely nothing. But, I have not had a single crash in roughly 20 hours of multiplayer game play. The game has ran smooth as butter for me on my Sig Rig.

I have run into quite a few clipping issues on the maps themselves. And, I have noticed the 300ms buffer issues in the netcode screwing me out of quite a few deaths and lives.

Overall, I could not be happier with this game though. I am having an absolute blast playing it.


----------



## Aparition

Ya China Rising definitely feels more vehicle orientated.
But I had a blast as recon with my SOFLAM.

Suddenly everyone was actually using my laser designated targets. Quite fun actually.


----------



## kelvintheiah

Game crashes every time i play the game. I'm using the 13.11 beta uploaded by guru3d. Here's the error

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
Application Name: bf4.exe
Application Version: 1.0.0.1
Application Timestamp: 52963762
Fault Module Name: bf4.exe
Fault Module Version: 1.0.0.1
Fault Module Timestamp: 52963762
Exception Code: c0000005
Exception Offset: 0000000000ee0abf
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
Locale ID: 1033
Additional Information 1: e2b0
Additional Information 2: e2b0715196ebb47dba9b60ce477797bb
Additional Information 3: 2f3a
Additional Information 4: 2f3a8dd1644cc42105cdbe15b0ae0b60

Read our privacy statement online:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt

What could be the problem? 7870 Ghz on stock and CPU @ 4.0Ghz stable.

Anyone?


----------



## CptDanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kelvintheiah*
> 
> Game crashes every time i play the game. I'm using the 13.11 beta uploaded by guru3d. Here's the error
> 
> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
> Application Name: bf4.exe
> Application Version: 1.0.0.1
> Application Timestamp: 52963762
> Fault Module Name: bf4.exe
> Fault Module Version: 1.0.0.1
> Fault Module Timestamp: 52963762
> Exception Code: c0000005
> Exception Offset: 0000000000ee0abf
> OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
> Locale ID: 1033
> Additional Information 1: e2b0
> Additional Information 2: e2b0715196ebb47dba9b60ce477797bb
> Additional Information 3: 2f3a
> Additional Information 4: 2f3a8dd1644cc42105cdbe15b0ae0b60
> 
> Read our privacy statement online:
> http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409
> 
> If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
> C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt
> 
> What could be the problem? 7870 Ghz on stock and CPU @ 4.0Ghz stable.
> 
> Anyone?


I would get this same crash, same exception code, In BF3 and BF4. According to MS that code is a memory issue, could also be driver conflict.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indy1944*
> 
> When you fanboys wake up and realize companies like EA and Activision , Infinity Ward are screwing you people over stop buying their titles, same junk every year....commercials promising innovated technology, new engines, it's like heroin they know they got you. Case in point...BF4 it wasn't ready! Your playing the beta people . Wake up!


You do realize that the gaming industry as a whole is charging for map packs? It's not just a select few companies who are "corrupt". We the players wanted map packs, map packs require extra resources such as time and employees, those things = money, companies don't make money from trees, they charge for their services. Get a grip with reality. Yeah at the end of the day DICE did release a buggy game and its freaking annoying and unprofessional, no question there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> You can edit your posts you know


I don't think he can find the pencil button as he keeps double and triple posting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> This game is dumb..... Downloaded the update and expansion yesterday...cant play the game. It either instantly CTD or says I don't have china rising. I just reinstalled my game with no luck. Tryin the deleting my app data for origin now to see if that works.... Love Battlefail 4....


You must be a premium member to play CR early.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> Your either drunk, high or a complete moron.


+1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingNugget*
> 
> Says the guy with 780 ti SLI.


Get on the GPU bandwagon my friend. At 1440p with Ultra settings and AA this game is beautiful! I can NOT wait for Mantle to be released!


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kelvintheiah*
> 
> Game crashes every time i play the game. I'm using the 13.11 beta uploaded by guru3d. Here's the error
> 
> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
> Application Name: bf4.exe
> Application Version: 1.0.0.1
> Application Timestamp: 52963762
> Fault Module Name: bf4.exe
> Fault Module Version: 1.0.0.1
> Fault Module Timestamp: 52963762
> Exception Code: c0000005
> Exception Offset: 0000000000ee0abf
> OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
> Locale ID: 1033
> Additional Information 1: e2b0
> Additional Information 2: e2b0715196ebb47dba9b60ce477797bb
> Additional Information 3: 2f3a
> Additional Information 4: 2f3a8dd1644cc42105cdbe15b0ae0b60
> 
> Read our privacy statement online:
> http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409
> 
> If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
> C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt
> 
> What could be the problem? 7870 Ghz on stock and CPU @ 4.0Ghz stable.
> 
> Anyone?


This was the crash I got. I kept testing different things, like voltage, permissions, clocks, etc...
What I believe it finally came down to was driver installation and OC Software. I use Precision.

I started getting this same c0000005 crash in other programs.
I ended up Uninstalling Precision, and my crashing stopped. I re-installed Precision and running at Stock have not crashed in any programs.

When I installed my new GPU drivers I did not first uninstall Precision. I think there was a driver conflict because of this and Precision was causing issues.
Try uninstalling any OC software you have. If that does not immediately fix the problem then also re-install the driver with no OC software installed.


----------



## grunion

So i've played this game on 9 different gpu set-ups.

Ranked in order of playability.

7970 CFX
GTX Titan
7870 CFX
GTX780 SLI
R290 CFX
GTX780
7970
R290
7870

There is something not quite right with SLI and the R290 set-up is also off.
Currently using the Titan but will switch back to the 7970 cfx set-up.

Play Ultra/x4 msaa at 1200p.


----------



## CptDanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> This was the crash I got. I kept testing different things, like voltage, permissions, clocks, etc...
> What I believe it finally came down to was driver installation and OC Software. I use Precision.
> 
> I started getting this same c0000005 crash in other programs.
> I ended up Uninstalling Precision, and my crashing stopped. I re-installed Precision and running at Stock have not crashed in any programs.
> 
> When I installed my new GPU drivers I did not first uninstall Precision. I think there was a driver conflict because of this and Precision was causing issues.
> Try uninstalling any OC software you have. If that does not immediately fix the problem then also re-install the driver with no OC software installed.


Interesting, I use sapphire trixxx for ocing and still was crashing with it off. Even did a full clean boot and ran the game and still was crashing.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I was wondering what the bombing raid was - exactly like BF1943 - found a video online:


----------



## hotwheels1997

A video I did on what I think is so far my favourite assault rifle.Watch in OriginalHD,the quality is amazing!


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> So i've played this game on 9 different gpu set-ups.
> 
> Ranked in order of playability.
> 
> 7970 CFX
> GTX Titan
> 7870 CFX
> GTX780 SLI
> R290 CFX
> GTX780
> 7970
> R290
> 7870
> 
> There is something not quite right with SLI and the *R290 set-up is also off.*
> Currently using the Titan but will switch back to the 7970 cfx set-up.
> 
> Play Ultra/x4 msaa at 1200p.


It's not exactly fair to judge the 290 setup yet as the drivers are still in beta and numerous issues are still present. With that being said once mature drivers and mantle are released the 290 and 290x cfx are going to be pretty hard to beat. The 290x cfx should kill the 780ti sli once all is said and done.


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A video I did on what I think is so far my favourite assault rifle.Watch in OriginalHD,the quality is amazing!


Great video. I have a hard time with this gun, but you are right in that it just "Feels good" when you fire it. I am going to try to play with it later.

Also, at the end of your video you talk about unlocking the LSAT. I don't know if you have yet or not, but that gun is so good. I put a suppressor on it and it works great. Make sure you burst fire it and stand still while you shoot and you will be amazed. Once I learned how to use it I have a hard time using anything else. Just really, really fun to play with.

Also, your English is very good. Something about watching a video made in Bulgaria as I set in Iowa makes me realize how cool of a time we live in. 20 years ago people wouldn't have been able to wrap their minds around it. Post your next one so we can all check it out.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> You do realize that the gaming industry as a whole is charging for map packs? It's not just a select few companies who are "corrupt". We the players wanted map packs, map packs require extra resources such as time and employees, those things = money, companies don't make money from trees, they charge for their services. Get a grip with reality. Yeah at the end of the day DICE did release a buggy game and its freaking annoying and unprofessional, no question there.


+1


----------



## CptDanko

10 years ago most games map packs were free, did they not need employees back then? Did they in anyway not make money like now? Please


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> 10 years ago most games map packs were free, did they not need employees back then? Did they in anyway not make money like now? Please


First world problems. Map packs are a luxury not a necessity, made by businesses who have the sole objective of making money. You're not obliged to buy the map pack.

I am not supporting it, free maps would be great, but I don't have my head above the clouds. People started paying for things that were once free and businesses jumped on the opportunity to make a huge amount of money. It is the consumers who're to blame- if people were not prepared to pay for this, then we would not be charged for this. People don't like it then they need to vote with their wallets but so many of the people who complain about it, end up buying it anyway.


----------



## Aparition

PC Games didn't use to belong to Massive companies either.
A small company would release free content to build up a fan base, which they would hope to buy more of their products from showing good customer support.

This still happens with the small companies. The Indie scene is full of them.

Large companies it is trickier to just release free content. It is often not the same team making new content, and these people need to be paid too.

If you want free content look at the Indie scene and support a dev team.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> PC Games didn't use to belong to Massive companies either.
> A small company would release free content to build up a fan base, which they would hope to buy more of their products from showing good customer support.
> 
> This still happens with the small companies. The Indie scene is full of them.
> 
> Large companies it is trickier to just release free content. It is often not the same team making new content, and these people need to be paid too.
> 
> If you want free content look at the Indie scene and support a dev team.


Pretty much what you said. Companies must turn a profit. Its not up to us how much money they make. And often companies make a lot less considering their expenses than you might think. Especially in this economy. So I don't think we can get too upset with them. Also, they took a risk releasing BF4 early. Sometimes gambling pays off, but often does not. They gambled and lost. That's the way it goes.

That being said, I'm also one that likes the game despite not liking how Origin/EA does things. I wish this game were run an managed by Steam honestly, but that's not gonna happen. So I'll put up with it.


----------



## KatsnJase

Just uploaded a beast gameplay of 42-8 on one of the new China Rising maps. Also spoke about how to choose attachments for a weapon:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vREsfKp5954&feature=em-upload_owner

Thanks!


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> 10 years ago most games map packs were free, did they not need employees back then? Did they in anyway not make money like now? Please


Try they did but as the post below mentions these map packs were done to increase fan base and bring players over from other games. Now the industry has changed to where map packs are basically a requirement for certain games such as BF4 and COD. Thus if the gaming community is demanding them why wouldn't you charge?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> PC Games didn't use to belong to Massive companies either.
> A small company would release free content to build up a fan base, which they would hope to buy more of their products from showing good customer support.
> 
> This still happens with the small companies. The Indie scene is full of them.
> 
> Large companies it is trickier to just release free content. It is often not the same team making new content, and these people need to be paid too.
> 
> If you want free content look at the Indie scene and support a dev team.


+1


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KatsnJase*
> 
> Just uploaded a beast gameplay of 42-8 on one of the new China Rising maps. Also spoke about how to choose attachments for a weapon:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vREsfKp5954&feature=em-upload_owner
> 
> Thanks!


what's your take on muzzle on snipers?
There's no adverse effect from what I can tell.

Nice vid btw - exactly how to dominate on that map - use an assault rifle.


----------



## devilhead

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/408280698266456768/363729636/
had some boat kills couple min ago


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> Yes and you can thank the tweenies n00bs for that. COD and now even BF full of n00b teens that cry to mommy to buy them so so.


Whatever you want to believe...


----------



## waylo88

So I bought the game last Thursday and have been having a total blast with it. I enjoy it a lot. Then, the map pack comes out yesterday and now it's damn near impossible to find a good 16-32-man Conquest server. All of my favorites have either zero people in them now, or they've switched to exclusively playing CR.

I don't like feeling like I'm being forced to buy Premium. Paid map packs do nothing but divide player-bases.


----------



## Indy1944

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Well then that's your opinion.
> 
> Don't come and disagree with other users' opinions about Battlefield 4.
> 
> If you're unhappy with the game then don't play. Wait a month or two until more patches have been rolled out and take it from there.
> 
> Also, learn to edit and multiquote.


Oh I forgot no one is allowed to have an opinion


----------



## Indy1944

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> Your either drunk, high or a complete moron.


Nope, none of the above...I bought bf 4 and feel robbed...how you fanboys accept that is beyond me.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> It is the consumers who're to blame- if people were not prepared to pay for this, then we would not be charged for this. People don't like it then they need to vote with their wallets but so many of the people who complain about it, end up buying it anyway.


this is exactly why the game was released before it was finished. mindless people pre-ordering games. no idea how or what the game will be like or run like. buy it before you can see anything but the cover art. since people keep spending money on the game mindlessly, it will never be a fully fixed game. you better believe all the dlc you buy will be released though and totally on time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> PC Games didn't use to belong to Massive companies either.
> A small company would release free content to build up a fan base, which they would hope to buy more of their products from showing good customer support.
> This still happens with the small companies. The Indie scene is full of them.
> Large companies it is trickier to just release free content. It is often not the same team making new content, and these people need to be paid too.
> If you want free content look at the Indie scene and support a dev team.


big companies released the editor so you could make your own maps. modding will never be the same because people started buying add ons when they got bored.


----------



## Indy1944

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> You are so totaly wrong here....
> 
> Offcourse they need to follow a baseline that made this franchise the succes it is today.
> But you need to know it's made in Frostbite3 , wich has almost no cross-engine capabilities.
> Everything has changed.
> From Physics to coding ,
> from gameplay to the actual "feel".
> 
> Well , i dare you.
> Name 1 game wich was the first release of the engine it used , wich had no problems...
> 
> EA is to blame here for rushing it out , and for giving the Q&A team only 2 weeks to test.


Halo...gears of war


----------



## GoEz

China Rising is awesome and the L85 kicks butt. That Gulluidsomething Peaks map is a sorely needed infantry map imo


----------



## Indy1944

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> You do realize that the gaming industry as a whole is charging for map packs? It's not just a select few companies who are "corrupt". We the players wanted map packs, map packs require extra resources such as time and employees, those things = money, companies don't make money from trees, they charge for their services. Get a grip with reality. Yeah at the end of the day DICE did release a buggy game and its freaking annoying and unprofessional, no question there.
> I don't think he can find the pencil button as he keeps double and triple posting.
> You must be a premium member to play CR early.
> +1
> Get on the GPU bandwagon my friend. At 1440p with Ultra settings and AA this game is beautiful! I can NOT wait for Mantle to be released!


I'm sorry if I buy a 69 $ game I shouldn't be strong armed into buying map packs. This will be the last game I buy


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> what's your take on muzzle on snipers?
> There's no adverse effect from what I can tell.
> 
> Nice vid btw - exactly how to dominate on that map - use an assault rifle.


Ya, I would think either suppressor or Flash Hider would be better options.
Controlling recoil doesn't seem useful.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indy1944*
> 
> I'm sorry if I buy a 69 $ game I shouldn't be strong armed into buying map packs. This will be the last game I buy


If you bought the game for $69 you have no one to blame except yourself for over paying

lol


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indy1944*
> 
> Halo...gears of war


wrong with gears of war. thats the unreal 3 engine.
halo did have problems when it was first released.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indy1944*
> 
> I'm sorry if I buy a 69 $ game I shouldn't be strong armed into buying map packs. This will be the last game I buy


How are they strong arming you? Plenty of servers will still run vanilla only maps. If you don't want to pay for the maps, then don't. It's pretty simple, really.

But enjoy your new game-free life, I guess.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> How are they strong arming you? Plenty of servers will still run vanilla only maps. If you don't want to pay for the maps, then don't. It's pretty simple, really.
> 
> But enjoy your new game-free life, I guess.


I'm only playing the vanilla maps and having fun so far. A few issues, but I don't expect perfection. These are complex games. Lots of things can go wrong. I'll get Premium when its dirt cheap, like 20 bucks or less. I bought Premium BF3 when it was 15.00. I don't see what the big deal is. Maybe some of these issues are hardware related.


----------



## Indy1944

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> wrong with gears of war. thats the unreal 3 engine.
> halo did have problems when it was first released.


Opinions from people who actually played the game please...and yes they did . Small issues. Not like ghosts and bf4.. Your pretty much playing the beta


----------



## KatsnJase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> what's your take on muzzle on snipers?
> There's no adverse effect from what I can tell.
> 
> Nice vid btw - exactly how to dominate on that map - use an assault rifle.


I don't usually go with barrels, doesn't seem to help.


----------



## pc-illiterate

i did play the gameS. go crawl back under your rock and stop trolling.
the games had PROBLEMS. hell you didnt even know gears of war used the unreal 3 engine.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> It's not exactly fair to judge the 290 setup yet as the drivers are still in beta and numerous issues are still present. With that being said once mature drivers and mantle are released the 290 and 290x cfx are going to be pretty hard to beat. The 290x cfx should kill the 780ti sli once all is said and done.


How does your 290x CFX play?

The issues I see between SLI and 290 CFX are totally different.

SLI gives frequent FPS drops, 290 CFX is more akin to MS, while 7970 CFX is butter smooth.

Which driver are you using?
Do you have frame pacing enabled?
Have you unparked your cores?


----------



## NFL

Quote:


> Since the Battlefield 4: China Rising expansion pack was already in the final stages of development by the time issues began with Battlefield 4, we decided to fulfill our promise to deliver it this week, but we're not moving on to future projects or expansions until we sort out all the issues with Battlefield 4. We know many of our players are frustrated, and we feel their pain. We will not stop until this is right.


Source

I'll believe it when I see it


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL*
> 
> Source
> 
> I'll believe it when I see it


Yeah I just read the same thing. We will see if they own up to fixing the game


----------



## Indy1944

In playing bf3 now and I'm impressed how many people are still playing it


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indy1944*
> 
> In playing bf3 now and I'm impressed how many people are still playing it


Hell, I still pop in and play BC2







Best BF ever made in my opinion.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL*
> 
> Source
> 
> I'll believe it when I see it


I was expecting a week of server issues with this game, not a month + (including game crashes). The pr talk isnt fooling anyone here. The only reason EA has to make a statement about this is because its really hurting premium sales. I didnt want to believe it when beta players were reporting major issues, but I guess their intuition was right on the button.


----------



## keiko1

This game seems worse after the latest patch crashing more than before . PLEASE DICE sort this Fxxking mess out .


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Game works great for me. I run into minor bugs every now and then but nothing bad.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Your being an idiot, just shut the hell up already. All your doing is trying to push peoples buttons like an immature kid kicking his siblings knees under the kitchen table. Grow up and post some where else like trollingidiots.com or something. I know myself and many others are tired of your worthless posts and not mention all the double and triple posts.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Raffy, don're resort to personal attacks. It weakens what you're trying to say and it's more than likely going to get you a warning from the mods. It's just not worth it.
> 
> Honestly, it's probably best to just ignore him. His viewpoint isn't going to change and if we just keep replying to him, he's going to stick around because we're giving him something to reply to.


Yeah. But RAFFY's post was seriously funny cause its what we all were thinking anyway. I say as long as its funny, then its okay.









Just kidding... But not really.

I'm giving RAFFY a +1 for reading our minds.


----------



## strap624

Patch seems to have helped a lot, along with me downclocking my gpu's. I made it through 5 rounds without incident, although I got BSOD when I exited out of the game. It's better than before when it crashed 10 minutes into EVERY match.


----------



## Ghost12

If you play Silk Road often beware of vehicle crime, otherwise known as team theft, a common practice amongst xxxxxx fill in the blanks. It is beyond a joke sometimes.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strap624*
> 
> Patch seems to have helped a lot, along with me downclocking my gpu's. I made it through 5 rounds without incident, although I got BSOD when I exited out of the game. It's better than before when it crashed 10 minutes into EVERY match.


My BF4 still randomly crashes despite what version of the driver. Although I will say I haven't had any hard crashes or GPU fault crashes since beta 9.2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> If you play Silk Road often beware of vehicle crime, otherwise known as team theft, a common practice amongst xxxxxx fill in the blanks. It is beyond a joke sometimes.


I only place hardcore so to me its funny when they steal my vehicle with C4 on because well they die


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Yeah. But RAFFY's post was seriously funny cause its what we all were thinking anyway. I say as long as its funny, then its okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding... But not really.
> 
> I'm giving RAFFY a +1 for reading our minds.


It may be what some of us are thinking but it is against the rules and getting an infraction really isn't worth it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> If you play Silk Road often beware of vehicle crime, otherwise known as team theft, a common practice amongst xxxxxx fill in the blanks. It is beyond a joke sometimes.


Are you talking about teammates hopping into your vehicle and driving off?







I get so paranoid of that happening (although not in CR since I don't have it) because it happened to me so often in BF3. Thankfully it really hasn't happened to me yet in BF4. It helps that I don't really play in 64 player servers all that often even with conquest large servers.


----------



## strap624

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> My BF4 still randomly crashes despite what version of the driver. Although I will say I haven't had any hard crashes or GPU fault crashes since beta 9.2.
> I only place hardcore so to me its funny when they steal my vehicle with C4 on because well they die


Before downclocking my gpu's alot of the crashes were a crash to desktop with a few hard lockups or BSOD's mixed in. It crashed every match without fail. Now after the patch and downclocked gpu's I have crashed onece in game with a hard lockup and then 2 BSOD's while exiting the game. This was probably over a 2.5 hour period.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> Great video. I have a hard time with this gun, but you are right in that it just "Feels good" when you fire it. I am going to try to play with it later.
> 
> Also, at the end of your video you talk about unlocking the LSAT. I don't know if you have yet or not, but that gun is so good. I put a suppressor on it and it works great. Make sure you burst fire it and stand still while you shoot and you will be amazed. Once I learned how to use it I have a hard time using anything else. Just really, really fun to play with.
> 
> Also, your English is very good. Something about watching a video made in Bulgaria as I set in Iowa makes me realize how cool of a time we live in. 20 years ago people wouldn't have been able to wrap their minds around it. Post your next one so we can all check it out.


Thanks for your feedback,very appreciated.
I unlocked the LSAT and i enjoy it - sort of. It's definetely not the best gun for Domination and all out close quaters combat but on Conquest Large,it's very efficient.Playing with a mate and using this gun makes the game so much better








Have you tried the M16A4? I stayed away from it in the beginning because of burst fire but then I remembered the BF3 beast = AN-94.Oh boy,that gun was a blast. Today I did my first round with it and um... 32-8 .I can say it's a pretty decent gun,given I got such stats when using it naked.It's definetely in my top weapons of choice.It demolishes people in CQ,i can even say it's on par with the AEK-971 for close to medium range.I have a mouse that's bragging about it's low click pressure(Perixx MX-3000) and I can definetely feel it with this gun.It shoots crazy fast once you get the hang of it.
About my english - I'm glad if you really think that.A lot of people are critisizing my accent but it's something i can't change,that's just my nature.
About youtube - I do my best to ensure my views(if any) get the best experience as possible.Rendering in 3200x1800 is a PITA.School is very intense lately so I'm not uploading very frequently.I have a lot of upcoming videos and ideas,just not enough time to realize them.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm going to stream some China DLC gameplay - anyone wanna check it out?
http://www.twitch.tv/totallydubbed

First time using twitch soi I'm a complete noob at it haha


----------



## Slightly skewed

Never experienced the sound bsod/crash before today. 4 times on Railway and twice on Shanghai today. I don't understand.

http://www.polygon.com/2013/12/4/5175588/ea-halts-battlefield-4-expansions


----------



## Totally Dubbed

So bloody pissed off.
Dice didn't sort out the flying bug:
You fly, and suddenly you lose all power whilst holding down W.

This game is so horrible.


----------



## Ponycar

I have premium but I kept getting disconnected from games earlier (and it wasnt like usual where I accidentally killed teammates in HC - LOL) so it appears to be an expansion problem. Anybody have same issues?


----------



## Kuivamaa

No matter how silly it sounds, I think they were working on CR and not really putting any serious resources into bugfixing. If these people can build the best 3D engine out there and deliver awesome games (eventually







) they are perfectly able to fix this mess. They weren't even trying and this is as disrespectful towards their customers as it gets.


----------



## VindalooJim

Has there been no patch "roadmap" announced by DICE? I haven't had chance to look yet.


----------



## Stash9876

Once you unlock a battlepack, is there a way to open it in game or do you have to exit/minimize back to battlelog?


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stash9876*
> 
> Once you unlock a battlepack, is there a way to open it in game or do you have to exit/minimize back to battlelog?


Battlelog is the only way.


----------



## the9quad

Seriously, there are some truly horrible games out there, this isn't one of them. It has some issues, it's far from perfect. -that's my opinion btw.

The game is playable enough at this point (for me) to have a tremendous amount of fun. I imagine if I was a pro gamer who made his living off of playing games professionally this would be unacceptable, I honestly don't know any people like that, but if I did, than I could see them calling this game horrible.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Battlelog is the only way.


No, you can open it in game. Just go to the main menu, battlepacks, and it should show up there. You don't have to minimize the game and go to battlelog just to open it.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> No matter how silly it sounds, I think they were working on CR and not really putting any serious resources into bugfixing. If these people can build the best 3D engine out there and deliver awesome games (eventually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) they are perfectly able to fix this mess. They weren't even trying and this is as disrespectful towards their customers as it gets.


It's silly because it's really not all that true. I don't know how many times I have to point this out, but DICE likely has multiple teams working on different aspects of the game all at once. They probably have a team dedicated to patching and maintaining the game, although it seems now they're pulling resources from other aspects of the game's development to help with that. This is how things typically work at large development studios.

As far as how easy it is to fix these issues, it's probably not. They do have to find the actual cause of these issues which may be complicated and then on top of attempting to fix them, the things they have to fix have to be tested rigorously to make sure the problems are actually fixed. They also have a lot to fix so they have to determine which issues have priority because they're not going to be able to fix everything all at once. It takes time.

I've said it before and I'll say it again. It does really suck and it is extremely disappointing that the game was released in this state. However, I'd say DICE is handling things quite well. They're not making excuses and they're taking responsibility. They've admitted the game is a complete mess currently. They've kept us constantly updated on what's going on. What more do you want in this kind of situation?


----------



## Lysergix710

Anyone else experienced a blank red screen crash ?


----------



## killerhz

well got Bf4 for the PC finally. installing it now. being more of a COD player give me some tips on not getting my ass handed to me for teh next 2-3 hours.
also, what kind of performance can i expect from my GTX 680 2GB version??


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerhz*
> 
> well got Bf4 for the PC finally. installing it now. being more of a COD player give me some tips on not getting my ass handed to me for teh next 2-3 hours.
> also, what kind of performance can i expect from my GTX 680 2GB version??


Use the lean ability when going around corners. Follow a squad.
Play the objectives.

Rest will come.


----------



## redalert

I love how origin keeps trying to download China Rising even though I already downloaded it and have played it already lol


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerhz*
> 
> well got Bf4 for the PC finally. installing it now. being more of a COD player give me some tips on not getting my ass handed to me for teh next 2-3 hours.
> also, what kind of performance can i expect from my GTX 680 2GB version??


Well, not so much tips for not getting your bum handed to you, but just tips for BF4 in general.

-PTFO.
-If you're assault and have a medic pouch/bag or a support with ammo pouch/bag, drop them for teammates.
- If you're a squad leader, mark objectives (aim at the objective and press Q) since it gives you and your squad-mates more points when you attack the objective.
- If you're an engineer and have a repair tool, repair vehicles. Also just so you know, if you're in an offensive vehicle such as a tank, you exit your vehicle the direction you're aiming. This is good for avoiding jumping out in front of enemy fire if you're going to rep. a vehicle. Some vehicles like the scout helicopter can be repaired while in the vehicle.
- Don't rambo revive as an assault. If you know there's enemies in the area, take care of them first and don't run out into fire to revive someone.
- In the lower left hand side of the spawn screen, it will show you what your squad mate is doing if you have them selected to spawn in on. Don't spawn in on them if they're in the middle of getting shot at. You'll just die and waste a ticket for your team.
- Don't get tunnel vision while you're in a vehicle such as a tank or IFV especially in tight areas. Chances are someone is going to try to C4 or throw slams on you.
- In flying vehicles, don't use flares the moment you hear beeping. You'll hear a different kind of beep when a rocket is actually launched at you.
- To add to that last one, if you're anything that has some form of lock-on AA rockets such as heat-seekers in jets, don't fire all rockets at once. Fire one, let the enemy launch their flares and wait until you can lock on again, then launch the rest.
- Watch out for mines and slams in areas where paths funnel while you're in a vehicle. A good example of this are the bridges in Siege of Shanghai.
- Flank when you have the opportunity to. Catching your enemies off guard is always good and in the case of vehicle warfare, the rears of vehicles are weak points.
- Pick the appropriate class, weapons and equipment for your situation.

Just a few tits. You'll learn a lot more as you play and stick around this thread and if you want, watch videos from people like LevelCap and check out the BF4 reddit because you'll learn stuff from them as well.

Also, just something that's kind of helpful. Symthic is a great place for weapon stats and it will help you understand a weapons strengths and recoil patterns.


----------



## ipv89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lysergix710*
> 
> Anyone else experienced a blank red screen crash ?


Yep uninstall graphics card drivers then install the latest it fixed that issue for me


----------



## Lysergix710

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> Yep uninstall graphics card drivers then install the latest it fixed that issue for me


Im on 13.11 i will try a reinstall though cheers


----------



## Jodiuh

I don't even...I can't...I just...is this real?!

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wh8voPESN70&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dwh8voPESN70

Cause it needs to be an official game mode!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I don't even...I can't...I just...is this real?!
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wh8voPESN70&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dwh8voPESN70
> 
> Cause it needs to be an official game mode!


Nerfed soon imo but yes real.


----------



## DizzlePro

this has to be ths funniest site

http://fixthenetcode.com/


----------



## killerhz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Well, not so much tips for not getting your bum handed to you, but just tips for BF4 in general.
> 
> -PTFO.
> -If you're assault and have a medic pouch/bag or a support with ammo pouch/bag, drop them for teammates.
> - If you're a squad leader, mark objectives (aim at the objective and press Q) since it gives you and your squad-mates more points when you attack the objective.
> - If you're an engineer and have a repair tool, repair vehicles. Also just so you know, if you're in an offensive vehicle such as a tank, you exit your vehicle the direction you're aiming. This is good for avoiding jumping out in front of enemy fire if you're going to rep. a vehicle. Some vehicles like the scout helicopter can be repaired while in the vehicle.
> - Don't rambo revive as an assault. If you know there's enemies in the area, take care of them first and don't run out into fire to revive someone.
> - In the lower left hand side of the spawn screen, it will show you what your squad mate is doing if you have them selected to spawn in on. Don't spawn in on them if they're in the middle of getting shot at. You'll just die and waste a ticket for your team.
> - Don't get tunnel vision while you're in a vehicle such as a tank or IFV especially in tight areas. Chances are someone is going to try to C4 or throw slams on you.
> - In flying vehicles, don't use flares the moment you hear beeping. You'll hear a different kind of beep when a rocket is actually launched at you.
> - To add to that last one, if you're anything that has some form of lock-on AA rockets such as heat-seekers in jets, don't fire all rockets at once. Fire one, let the enemy launch their flares and wait until you can lock on again, then launch the rest.
> - Watch out for mines and slams in areas where paths funnel while you're in a vehicle. A good example of this are the bridges in Siege of Shanghai.
> - Flank when you have the opportunity to. Catching your enemies off guard is always good and in the case of vehicle warfare, the rears of vehicles are weak points.
> - Pick the appropriate class, weapons and equipment for your situation.
> 
> Just a few tits. You'll learn a lot more as you play and stick around this thread and if you want, watch videos from people like LevelCap and check out the BF4 reddit because you'll learn stuff from them as well.
> 
> Also, just something that's kind of helpful. Symthic is a great place for weapon stats and it will help you understand a weapons strengths and recoil patterns.


cheers m8 good read +1. Played on a few servers and well, i was slaughtered.







was fun but crashed on 3 server so take a break. lvl 2 so i will follow this thread best i can and try not to run and gun which is my instinct after getting killed 10x in a row lol...


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> No, you can open it in game. Just go to the main menu, battlepacks, and it should show up there. You don't have to minimize the game and go to battlelog just to open it.










Thanks! I never noticed it there before.


----------



## bambino167

i have a question. if l per-ordered bf4 about 3 months before don't i get all 4 new maps?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bambino167*
> 
> i have a question. if l per-ordered bf4 about 3 months before don't i get all 4 new maps?


yes but you need premium to play them now


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I don't even...I can't...I just...is this real?!
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wh8voPESN70&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dwh8voPESN70
> 
> Cause it needs to be an official game mode!


That's really weird since any footage I've seen of the SUAV shows it exploding after running into only one person.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerhz*
> 
> cheers m8 good read +1. Played on a few servers and well, i was slaughtered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was fun but crashed on 3 server so take a break. lvl 2 so i will follow this thread best i can and try not to run and gun which is my instinct after getting killed 10x in a row lol...


Yeah, running and gunning isn't really the best tactic unless you're playing TDM.







In close quarters situations, you still kind of want to take things slow. Instead of running around corners, walk around the corner prepared to fire so you'll have the jump on enemies. I love the lean functionality for that very reason, since I usually peak around corners first.

You'll definitely get more used to things as time goes on. Of course, you'll unlock better weapons and equipment as time goes on as well.


----------



## bambino167

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> yes but you need premium to play them now


So what was the pre-order b.s for ?


----------



## killerhz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> That's really weird since any footage I've seen of the SUAV shows it exploding after running into only one person.
> Yeah, running and gunning isn't really the best tactic unless you're playing TDM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In close quarters situations, you still kind of want to take things slow. Instead of running around corners, walk around the corner prepared to fire so you'll have the jump on enemies. I love the lean functionality for that very reason, since I usually peak around corners first.
> 
> You'll definitely get more used to things as time goes on. Of course, you'll unlock better weapons and equipment as time goes on as well.


how i do lean???


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Has there been no patch "roadmap" announced by DICE? I haven't had chance to look yet.


Nope.

DICE is actually one of the worst dev studios when it comes to patches, etc.


----------



## theturbofd

Don't you love just joining a server and doing this?


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Don't you love just joining a server and doing this?


I would, but I suck as a sniper, so I've never done it.....poor me....Nice shot.


----------



## ipv89

http://i.stuff.co.nz/technology/games/30005604/EA-No-Battlefield-4-DLC-until-flaws-fixed


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Going to go crazy... Anyone else having problems getting onto origin.. All i wanna do is kill some peeps on bf4..... Pulling my hair out..

Keeps saying for hours now, could not connect to the server, please try again in afew min.. Iv uninstalled reinstalled and tried everything i could find on the net.. My fiance is having the same prob on her pc.. My friends though are playing..


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> http://i.stuff.co.nz/technology/games/30005604/EA-No-Battlefield-4-DLC-until-flaws-fixed






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lysergix710*
> 
> Anyone else experienced a blank red screen crash ?


It's the famous AMD driver bug. Dice recommended rolling back drivers. Instead I updated to new beta drivers. Haven't crashed lately.


----------



## JAM3S121

I am a avid battlefield fan, hell I bought 2142 the day it came out and played for about 2 months straight and had a top 100 overall score, commander score and many weapons without boosting.. I personally believe 2142 was the best BF of the series too ( The squad leader perks were cool, the field upgrade score was a great concept which was basically how the perk system is now. As the squad earned points the squad could unlock weapons for the round that they previously hadn't unlocked yet.)

Anyways I built a new pc for BC2, and upgraded it for BF3 also. BC2 was utter crap for almost 3-4months after release until a few major patches really fixed it.. if you played it at release you remember this. I have confidence that dice can fix any and most all issues with the game. As present my only complaint is the occassional BF4 has stopped working after 3-4 matches in a row and the sound bug. OH and I get screen tearing with vsync enabled and triple buffering.

In all honesty the map design of Paracel Storm, Hainan Resort, Lancang Dam, is some of the best I've seen from dice personally since my favorite BF maps like Cerebere Landing, Suez Canal (best BF map EVER) and Strike at Karkhand. All of the newer maps play much better than the bf3 maps IMO. Aside from Caspian/Canals all the other maps with large scale vehicles for 64 players just seemed to large, or too small. In bf4 you can easily be number 1 in your squad on 64 player conquest just capping flags on paracel with a RHIB.


----------



## kelvintheiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> I would get this same crash, same exception code, In BF3 and BF4. According to MS that code is a memory issue, could also be driver conflict.


error occured when the i have patched the game last Dec 3, 2013. This wasnt happening before the patch. I have also verified BF4 installation via origin client. Ill try to reseat my ram.


----------



## bgtrance

Mannnn, after playing about 15 games, I am so happy to say no crashes. I probably jinxed myself but eh. Before if I put the sound settings to HiFi it was a guaranteed crash in 5 mins. I tried it out and all 15 rounds I was able to play without a problem. Next step, lets see if I am able to go through a full round of siege of shangcrash


----------



## trivium nate

yeah i cant even play this...


----------



## kelvintheiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> This was the crash I got. I kept testing different things, like voltage, permissions, clocks, etc...
> What I believe it finally came down to was driver installation and OC Software. I use Precision.
> 
> I started getting this same c0000005 crash in other programs.
> I ended up Uninstalling Precision, and my crashing stopped. I re-installed Precision and running at Stock have not crashed in any programs.
> 
> When I installed my new GPU drivers I did not first uninstall Precision. I think there was a driver conflict because of this and Precision was causing issues.
> Try uninstalling any OC software you have. If that does not immediately fix the problem then also re-install the driver with no OC software installed.


whats precision? ill try to reinstall the drivers when i get home. This happened when i have patched the game last Dec 3, 2013. Try ko uninstall the drivers and reinstall 13.11 beta


----------



## redalert

http://www.evga.com/precision/


----------



## Lysergix710

I only get the red screen crash if im using crossfire, guess i will try rolling back drivers. I thought it was my overclock being unstable at first but it seems like another xfire/driver issue. cheers!


----------



## Deadboy90

So im trying to pair my bluetooth headset to my PC. It's a Samsung hm1300. Problem is it says I need a driver to support it and windows is not finding one. It's showing up in "devices" but with a yellow exclamation point on it. Can anyone help?


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Would love to see the return of Camp G!


----------



## moocowman

They really should have added dinosaurs with China Rising. Seriously, Guilin Peaks looks like it would be a perfect place to have dinosaurs. That's a missed opportunity DICE!


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lysergix710*
> 
> I only get the red screen crash if im using crossfire, guess i will try rolling back drivers. I thought it was my overclock being unstable at first but it seems like another xfire/driver issue. cheers!


If you have a CPU overclock, try dropping it back a notch and see if that helps. Seems to have helped with mine. *knocks on wood*


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lysergix710*
> 
> I only get the red screen crash if im using crossfire, guess i will try rolling back drivers. I thought it was my overclock being unstable at first but it seems like another xfire/driver issue. cheers!


not really, some say amd driver bug, some say crossfire. i had a black screen a few days ago on my r9 290, the next day morning i had a red screen. never happened again so donno what to think about it, some general error I guess. my second card is coming in today so I hope for the win


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> They really should have added dinosaurs with China Rising. Seriously, Guilin Peaks looks like it would be a perfect place to have dinosaurs. That's a missed opportunity DICE!


What the what??? Dinosaurs in a modern shooter game? This is like the 5th time someone has talked about Dinosaurs in Battlefield.


----------



## alancsalt

Lot more than five times. EA used dinosaurs in some promo, and ppls are saying, "Where are our dinosaurs?!!" ever since.....


----------



## himwhoscalledim

So we are a couple weeks out from launch with a few patches out and I have gone from crashing every third game to every fourth game so that is a 33% improvement I guess...

So someone brought up dinosaurs when will those be out? seriously COD gets zombies I want to go dino hunting with an M82 or an RPG7.... maybe a tank...


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Lot more than five times. EA used dinosaurs in some promo, and ppls are saying, "Where are our dinosaurs?!!" ever since.....


Thank you for explaining this....I've been confused for the past two months, lol.


----------



## Forceman

What's up with the tiny indestructible trees in CR? Tired of my tank getting stopped cold by a sapling.


----------



## Sysop82

So is the 2XP boost event still going on today (through Thursday) or did it end already?


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sysop82*
> 
> So is the 2XP boost event still going on today (through Thursday) or did it end already?


I think it runs through today and then continues through the weekend for premium members.


----------



## DoomDash

Did anyone / can anyone confirm how we get our 3x scope for the M1911?


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> It's silly because it's really not all that true. I don't know how many times I have to point this out, but DICE likely has multiple teams working on different aspects of the game all at once. They probably have a team dedicated to patching and maintaining the game, although it seems now they're pulling resources from other aspects of the game's development to help with that. This is how things typically work at large development studios.
> 
> As far as how easy it is to fix these issues, it's probably not. They do have to find the actual cause of these issues which may be complicated and then on top of attempting to fix them, the things they have to fix have to be tested rigorously to make sure the problems are actually fixed. They also have a lot to fix so they have to determine which issues have priority because they're not going to be able to fix everything all at once. It takes time.
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again. It does really suck and it is extremely disappointing that the game was released in this state. However, I'd say DICE is handling things quite well. They're not making excuses and they're taking responsibility. They've admitted the game is a complete mess currently. They've kept us constantly updated on what's going on. What more do you want in this kind of situation?


Key word on what I said was "really". I'd bet that their QA team is spread way too thin with all those platforms they are going simultaneously (4 consoles,PC + mantle). I wouldn't be surprised if from their odd 300 testers DICE had only 40-50 working at the core game despite of the issues, whereas the rest were going throught CR post launch. I'd like to take it easy on DICE since they aren't hiding the problem under the carpet nor are they trying to prove players crazy. The problem here is that time is of the essence-it seems BF games have a 2 year lifespan in the spotlight before they get replaced. Sure you can go on playing BF4 after its successor is out but not without a cost since a large part (if not the largest) of the playerbase will move regardless, limiting your BF4 server/game options at the same time. They have to fix it and they have to do it fast.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> What the what??? Dinosaurs in a modern shooter game? This is like the 5th time someone has talked about Dinosaurs in Battlefield.


Yes and they have "added" dinosaurs a few times. BF3 had easter eggs, some 5-6 dino dolls in Wake Island and some T-Rex skull in alborz mountains. DICE is playing along


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Did anyone / can anyone confirm how we get our 3x scope for the M1911?


You get it in a battlepack according to Battlelog.


----------



## VindalooJim

The vanilla maps, for me, feel quite similar to BC2 maps, more so than BF2/ BF3 maps, would anyone else agree?


----------



## keiko1

Who has moved from win 7 64 to win 8 64 with bf4 and had good results folks ? Is it worth it and does it make the game more stable?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> The vanilla maps, for me, feel quite similar to BC2 maps, more so than BF2/ BF3 maps, would anyone else agree?


No.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keiko1*
> 
> Who has moved from win 7 64 to win 8 64 with bf4 and had good results folks ? Is it worth it and does it make the game more stable?


I have only heard positive feedback from those, including myself, when making the switch. End results seem to vary, but overall improvement seems to be the consensus regarding performance. Crashing etc? Not sure. Seems to be the same on both OS's.


----------



## keiko1

Thanks im only really interested in tryin to help the crashes but looks like i will just stop playing till its more stable , shame im really lovin the game . Its crashin more since the latest patch and its annoying especially when you are on your best killing spree lol


----------



## ipv89

I had an improvement going from 8 to 8.1 9 more fps and reinstalled new drivers. The only thing that annoys me is the loading times I don't usually get into a game until 3-4 players each team have 5 or so kills.

It was unwise of dice to release this game with so many bugs then focus on the dlc at the same time. The game could have waited a while for a dlc it didn't need to be so soon.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> I had an improvement going from 8 to 8.1 9 more fps and reinstalled new drivers. The only thing that annoys me is the loading times I don't usually get into a game until 3-4 players each team have 5 or so kills.
> 
> It was unwise of dice to release this game with so many bugs then focus on the dlc at the same time. The game could have waited a while for a dlc it didn't need to be so soon.


Really? An improvement going from 8 to 8.1?


----------



## marduke83

So did the patch actually fix anything? I haven't played on the maps where sound cuts out, but I am still getting 1 shot killed by assault rifles and carbines, there was no lag on the server I was on and I had a constant 20-30ms ping.. Not sure if it is the bad netcode, or the glitch is still there..


----------



## Grindhouse

What is the console command to set a FPS limit ?

I have a ''problem'', i have too much FPS and it's making my GPUs to heat uselessly. Reach 80-85c sometimes. I think i could lower that temp by a few degres if i would limit my FPS to 120.

My resolution is only 1080p 120Hz, and my system is way overpowered for that







Game is maxed out with 4x AA, and in multiplayer i pretty much get 120 to 180 fps all the time







Rarely drops below 110-100.

i'd like to limit this to 120fps, and i don't want to use Vsync for the obvious reason that Vsync produce input lag.


----------



## gunshyb

Can anyone confirm that the Commander EMP blur affect has been removed?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keiko1*
> 
> Who has moved from win 7 64 to win 8 64 with bf4 and had good results folks ? Is it worth it and does it make the game more stable?


Minimum FPS for me is quite a bit better in 8.1. No more FPS dips at all. Max FPS is a bit better, but not by much, maybe 5 FPS. IMHO, it's worth it to upgrade from 7 to 8.1 like I did; the game just runs smoother, and it was noticeable. I skipped the original Win8 though.


----------



## manicmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grindhouse*
> 
> What is the console command to set a FPS limit ?
> 
> I have a ''problem'', i have too much FPS and it's making my GPUs to heat uselessly. Reach 80-85c sometimes. I think i could lower that temp by a few degres if i would limit my FPS to 120.
> 
> My resolution is only 1080p 120Hz, and my system is way overpowered for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Game is maxed out with 4x AA, and in multiplayer i pretty much get 120 to 180 fps all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rarely drops below 110-100.
> 
> i'd like to limit this to 120fps, and i don't want to use Vsync for the obvious reason that Vsync produce input lag.


Command is "gametime.maxvariablefps 120"

Speaking of which, does anyone else experience this issue. If I don't cap my fps then i average 110-200 consistently, but whenever I use the 120 fps cap, my minimum fps drops to like 60 at times...strange.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So im trying to pair my bluetooth headset to my PC. It's a Samsung hm1300. Problem is it says I need a driver to support it and windows is not finding one. It's showing up in "devices" but with a yellow exclamation point on it. Can anyone help?


http://www.solvusoft.com/en/update/drivers/bluetooth-headset/samsung/hm-1300/sub-models/


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grindhouse*
> 
> What is the console command to set a FPS limit ?
> 
> I have a ''problem'', i have too much FPS and it's making my GPUs to heat uselessly. Reach 80-85c sometimes. I think i could lower that temp by a few degres if i would limit my FPS to 120.
> 
> My resolution is only 1080p 120Hz, and my system is way overpowered for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Game is maxed out with 4x AA, and in multiplayer i pretty much get 120 to 180 fps all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rarely drops below 110-100.
> 
> i'd like to limit this to 120fps, and i don't want to use Vsync for the obvious reason that Vsync produce input lag.


Nice problem to have! I have a single 780 running at 1202 MHz and the game runs pretty good as well. No need to SLi with 1080P.









Try this:

gametime.maxvariablefps XXX

XXX= frames you want to limit + 1. So for 120 FPS set to gametime.maxvariablefps 121.


----------



## Grindhouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manicmonkey*
> 
> Command is "gametime.maxvariablefps 120"
> 
> Speaking of which, does anyone else experience this issue. If I don't cap my fps then i average 110-200 consistently, but whenever I use the 120 fps cap, my minimum fps drops to like 60 at times...strange.


thx ! i'll try it.

it's weird that you get a lower minimum FPS when you use the command to cap to 120fps. I'll see if it does the same for me and i'll post back here.


----------



## kelvintheiah

still crashing after reinstalling 13.11 beta. I'll try 13.11


----------



## Aparition

Aha!

Tried Commander on my Galaxy 4 again. Works!
Played a few rounds this morning LOL


----------



## gasoau

I don't know why China Rising maps frustrate me.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunshyb*
> 
> Can anyone confirm that the Commander EMP blur affect has been removed?


Confirmed


----------



## bgtrance

Tried to play Siege of Shangcrash again last night and same thing, within 5 mins sound loop crash. Its literally the only thing left to iron out for me.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Confirmed


I second this.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasoau*
> 
> I don't know why China Rising maps frustrate me.


Because they're vehicle maps and to play infantry on them is ridiculous.

At least that's why they frustrate me.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> Because they're vehicle maps and to play infantry on them is ridiculous.
> 
> At least that's why they frustrate me.


Vehicle and special forces maps.
Normal assault will get crushed, gotta use flanks and vehicles to get into the cap areas.


----------



## Grindhouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> I think it runs through today and then continues through the weekend for premium members.


Can anyone confirm if it continues through the weekend for premium members ?









I'm lvl 92, and i hope to reach lvl 100 this week end. I should be able if the double XP continues this week end, mixed with all the 50% xp boost i got from the battlepacks.









Otherwise i'll play non stop tonight when i get back from work lol.

I went from lvl 75 to 92 extremely fast ! I played attack boat only + double xp boost + battlepack boost of 50% 100% or 200%. It's very very easy to get a service star with the boat, you only need 16 000pts. A service star is 10 000pts. Add all the boost and you can get a service star of 30 000, 40 000 and even 60 000 pts.

I got about 40 service star with the boat, lol. Lvl up so fast


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grindhouse*
> 
> Can anyone confirm if it continues through the weekend for premium members ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm lvl 92, and i hope to reach lvl 100 this week end. I should be able if the double XP continues this week end, mixed with all the 50% xp boost i got from the battlepacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise i'll play non stop tonight when i get back from work lol.
> 
> I went from lvl 75 to 92 extremely fast ! I played attack boat only + double xp boost + battlepack boost of 50% 100% or 200%. It's very very easy to get a service star with the boat, you only need 16 000pts. A service star is 10 000pts. Add all the boost and you can get a service star of 30 000, 40 000 and even 60 000 pts.
> 
> I got about 40 service star with the boat, lol. Lvl up so fast


Whats the rush to level up







...


----------



## theturbofd

Me and XTS-Reptile became friends after stomping so many rounds together haha


----------



## Grindhouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Whats the rush to level up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought lvl 100 would unlock perks that deliver nude chicks to my house on demand ?
Wait, are you telling me they lied to me


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grindhouse*
> 
> I thought lvl 100 would unlock perks that deliver nude chicks to my house on demand ?
> Wait, are you telling me they lied to me


That is only if you hit lvl 100 using nothing but your knife.


----------



## Grindhouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> That is only if you hit lvl 100 using nothing but your knife.


Oh dang ! I'll buy another BF4 copy and start again.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> That is only if you hit lvl 100 using nothing but your knife.


Requires 1 Knife Attack Chopper kill as well kind of like the 350 meter headshot camo unlock from BF3....and it's naked fat dudes not chicks.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grindhouse*
> 
> I thought lvl 100 would unlock perks that deliver nude chicks to my house on demand ?
> Wait, are you telling me they lied to me


Also requires you to capture the enemy spawn.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Also requires you to capture the enemy spawn.


That is easy. Just run over to the point and drop your knife.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Ya China Rising definitely feels more vehicle orientated.
> But I had a blast as recon with my SOFLAM.
> 
> Suddenly everyone was actually using my laser designated targets. Quite fun actually.


I wish more recon's would do this, I run guided shells in tanks and also use the SRAW. I had a great first run on Silk Road in a tank quickly going 30-1 because someone was designating targets.


----------



## keikei

Speaking of leveling up, what happens when you max out your character? A special gun maybe? Dat be cooling considering the amount of time invested.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Speaking of leveling up, what happens when you max out your character? A special gun maybe? Dat be cooling considering the amount of time invested.


You reset all your upgrades but get a cool Badge.

..oh wait I was thinking of another game.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Speaking of leveling up, what happens when you max out your character? A special gun maybe? Dat be cooling considering the amount of time invested.



Battlebucket


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I wish more recon's would do this, I run guided shells in tanks and also use the SRAW. I had a great first run on Silk Road in a tank quickly going 30-1 because someone was designating targets.


One of the things I enjoy the most in BF3 and now BF4 is lighting up targets for my teammates and watching vehicles get blown up. Unfortunately, it seems every time I do it, no one ever takes advantage of the painted targets.


----------



## Mbalmer

I wish leveling up wasn't so easy. I'm at level 71 or 72 and I don't feel like it has taken that much time. I reached level 100 in BF3 (Level 144 or whatever it was) and it took forever to do so. Some of that was because I really sucked at it for the first 350 hours, but still. I just wish reaching level 110 was more of a challenge. Eventually everyone is going to be level 110 because it isn't that hard and doesn't take that much of a commitment to the game.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> One of the things I enjoy the most in BF3 and now BF4 is lighting up targets for my teammates and watching vehicles get blown up. Unfortunately, it seems every time I do it, no one ever takes advantage of the painted targets.


Just use chat letting the team know that you're going to be marking and you should get better response. Nothing pleases noobs like easy kills.

I'm not sure why they are even bothering with a ranking system. They should just hand out buckets as you walk through the door.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> 
> Battlebucket


L.O.L

Still anyword about CR levolution? Did dice fail me once again?


----------



## ihatelolcats

whats this about buckets?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> One of the things I enjoy the most in BF3 and now BF4 is lighting up targets for my teammates and watching vehicles get blown up. Unfortunately, it seems every time I do it, no one ever takes advantage of the painted targets.


It is a pretty awesome feature, watching the battle space in either tinted green illumination, or black and white exposure.
All the gun fire, missiles, flares look part of a whole another world.

Then watching your target explode is very pleasing.
Just need the verbal feedback.

"Target on lock"
"Missile away, standby splash"
...
"Good hit, confirmed kill"

That would make a pretty good stream.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Is there anyway to get the expansion (China Rising) without having to go premium? Meaning, can you just get the DLC somehow?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Is there anyway to get the expansion (China Rising) without having to go premium? Meaning, can you just get the DLC somehow?


if you pre-ordered or buy the expansion separately.
In either of the two cases, you have to wait 2 weeks to play it.
Unless you're on premium like me, you'll be able to play it immediately.

I'm already bored and annoyed of the maps.
I'm very "meh" about these new maps. Really doesn't feel anything special.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Is there anyway to get the expansion (China Rising) without having to go premium? Meaning, can you just get the DLC somehow?


you have to wait till the 17th, anyone non-premium will get it then, even if you pre-ordered or got the deluxe edition (i think that had CR) you gotta wait.

one of the few things you get when you drop $50 for a game you just paid 60$ for.


----------



## keikei

I'm getting a lot of 'BF3 stopped working' errors. I've been playing mostly large conquest when this happens.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm already bored and annoyed of the maps.
> I'm very "meh" about these new maps. Really doesn't feel anything special.


That's how I feel about most DLC usually. But I figure if I don't get it, it will limit the servers I get to play on. But I had a feeling the official release would be a little later. Any idea on the cost?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> you have to wait till the 17th, anyone non-premium will get it then, even if you pre-ordered or got the deluxe edition (i think that had CR) you gotta wait.
> 
> one of the few things you get when you drop $50 for a game you just paid 60$ for.


No different than paying $60 for the game and then on Black Friday they sell it for $40 or even less in some cases.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> That's how I feel about most DLC usually. But I figure if I don't get it, it will limit the servers I get to play on. But I had a feeling the official release would be a little later. Any idea on the cost?
> No different than paying $60 for the game and then on Black Friday they sell it for $40 or even less in some cases.


no idea tbh!


----------



## hamzta09

Looks like DICE removed the animations on bushes/trees? Apparently... it was _a_ "cause" for the crashing....which still occurs, just as often.

And the one hit bug is still there due to the netcode.

"There were two issues. One was an actual OHK (you shoot someone, they die from one bullet). That one was fixed.
The other is an issue with how deaths are communicated from server to client, which means you can sometimes appear to die instantly, but whoever shot you still actually shot the appropriate amount of bullets. The fix for this is a server-side fix, and we are looking at getting it out as soon as possible." doubt they'll fix it, because it still exists in BF3.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> this has to be ths funniest site
> 
> http://fixthenetcode.com/


hahaha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> whats this about buckets?


This.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> The fix for this is a server-side fix, and we are looking at getting it out as soon as possible." doubt they'll fix it, because it still exists in every single game with client side hit detection ever since the dawn of man.


fixed that for ya.


----------



## Aparition

I can live with occasional bad hit detection leading to a 1 hit kill.
At least in this case the other player still has to shoot you properly.

The glitched 1 hit kill was annoying. I've already noticed some fights taking longer, people ducking into cover and surviving.


----------



## ihatelolcats

whats the fix for texture flashing? especially through scopes


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> whats the fix for texture flashing? especially through scopes


Dice to get off their butts and fix it, because as far as I know it's a bug on their end that affects us all.


----------



## Frankrizzo

I was contemplating on getting this game. I heard its a console game that was badly ported to PC with many many bugs


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> I was contemplating on getting this game. I heard its a console game that was badly ported to PC with many many bugs


It's a pc game, it has about as many bugs as every other version of the Battlefield series. Performance wise, it is awesome. Gameplay is fun, but there are some issues once in awhile (it's getting better).

When thinking badly ported console games, you'd be thinking of COD:Ghosts..


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Key word on what I said was "really". I'd bet that their QA team is spread way too thin with all those platforms they are going simultaneously (4 consoles,PC + mantle). I wouldn't be surprised if from their odd 300 testers DICE had only 40-50 working at the core game despite of the issues, whereas the rest were going throught CR post launch. I'd like to take it easy on DICE since they aren't hiding the problem under the carpet nor are they trying to prove players crazy. The problem here is that time is of the essence-it seems BF games have a 2 year lifespan in the spotlight before they get replaced. Sure you can go on playing BF4 after its successor is out but not without a cost since a large part (if not the largest) of the playerbase will move regardless, limiting your BF4 server/game options at the same time. They have to fix it and they have to do it fast.


You really don't know that, though, do you? You simply think they're not putting enough resources towards the core game and fixing it when it may not actually be the case.

As for the game's lifespan.. It's one month into the game's life. We still have plenty of time. BF3 was a pretty solid game around the time Close Quarters came out and that was only a little over half of a year into its life. We really don't even know if the next game is going to part of the main series and if it isn't, then the game will have an even longer lifespan. Although, if the majority of the issues are fixed (which I'm sure they will be), the game will probably have people playing long after another game is released.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> The vanilla maps, for me, feel quite similar to BC2 maps, more so than BF2/ BF3 maps, would anyone else agree?


Can't say that I do. The larger maps feel much larger in scale than everything except maybe Heavy Metal in BC2. Also, I don't keep seeing the same building on every single map.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> whats the fix for texture flashing? especially through scopes


Z fighting? That is a million dollar question that nobody has the answer to.

Not a BF exclusive problem at all. I can make a ridiculously long list of games suffering it to some degree or other. Here take a read: http://wiki.step-project.com/Guide:Z-Fighting


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Looks like DICE removed the animations on bushes/trees? Apparently... it was _a_ "cause" for the crashing....which still occurs, just as often.
> 
> And the one hit bug is still there due to the netcode.
> 
> "There were two issues. One was an actual OHK (you shoot someone, they die from one bullet). That one was fixed.
> The other is an issue with how deaths are communicated from server to client, which means you can sometimes appear to die instantly, but whoever shot you still actually shot the appropriate amount of bullets. The fix for this is a server-side fix, and we are looking at getting it out as soon as possible." doubt they'll fix it, because it still exists in BF3.


I sure do seem to get a lot of the second kind then, because I still get one hit killed a lot.


----------



## 21276

I think I spoke too soon earlier lol. Ever since the new patch, I can barely play multiplayer. As soon as I try to connect to a server, I get an error saying BF4 has stopped responding. Single player seems to work fine though.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I'm getting a lot of 'BF3 stopped working' errors. I've been playing mostly large conquest when this happens.


how about executing bf4


----------



## dpoverlord

I bought thig game have a good system with 2 titans...

The game barely plays its one of the most upsetting things I can think of...


----------



## ihatelolcats

trydling said:

Carmenz0r said:
Fix it plx.

Affirmative!

We have heard your feedback and the core gameplay designers have decided to look at implementing a change to the FOV system in the future.

Please bear with us, as our number one priority right now is increasing stability of the game.

Therefore, any change to the FOV system will not happen until later. Rest assured we are commited to tweaking this.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I bought thig game have a good system with 2 titans...
> 
> The game barely plays its one of the most upsetting things I can think of...


Oh god get rid of that old ass 930/x58 and move to a 4770K/4930K. I assure you paired with some 2400 ram/ windows 8.1 *everything* will play better. I made that move a few months ago.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Oh god get rid of that old ass 930/x58 and move to a 4770K/4930K. I assure you paired with some 2400 ram/ windows 8.1 *everything* will play better. I made that move a few months ago.


look at my benchmarks... in Medium I get 110 FPS high borders around 40-60. The FPS is not an issue for me its the game that seems to be the issue. My i7-930 plays is @ 4.3GHZ and considering everything plays fine at 8050 x 1600 I do not think I really need to spend 1200 to get a mediocre upgrade. Come X99 yes I will then upgrade. Look at the benches in my sig.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> look at my benchmarks... in Medium I get 110 FPS high borders around 40-60. The FPS is not an issue for me its the game that seems to be the issue. My i7-930 plays is @ 4.3GHZ and considering everything plays fine at 8050 x 1600 I do not think I really need to spend 1200 to get a mediocre upgrade. Come X99 yes I will then upgrade. Look at the benches in my sig.


FPS are only half the battle. Sell your current stuff and make the move for 500 bucks. You don't need x79. 4770K will still be a significant improvement.


----------



## ihatelolcats

overclock.net where two titans and an i7 just arent enough


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> overclock.net where two titans and an i7 just arent enough


For one game.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> overclock.net where two titans and an i7 just arent enough


Battlefield 4 - where two titans and an i7 will give you lower performance and stuttering.


----------



## Slightly skewed

There's difference between being enough, and having a system that's unbalanced. If you're going to spend the money, just do it all. Especially when the most costly part is already done. Not only will he see an increase in FPS but more important the stuttering and min fps will be drastically improved. And no, not just this game.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> overclock.net where two titans and an i7 just arent enough
> 
> 
> 
> Battlefield 4 - where two titans and an i7 will give you lower performance and stuttering.
Click to expand...

Battlefield 4 - where.. it stopped working


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> Battlefield 4 - where.. it stopped working


hahaha

I laugh so hard at this video when I watch it each time:


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> hahaha
> 
> I laugh so hard at this video when I watch it each time:


Shut up dubbed! Lets play


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Shut up dubbed! Lets play


hahaha! NOOOOOOOOOOOB
Yeah will be on tonight cheeky monkey


----------



## DizzlePro

Did any one get the pistol scope?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> trydling said:
> 
> Carmenz0r said:
> Fix it plx.
> 
> Affirmative!
> 
> We have heard your feedback and the core gameplay designers have decided to look at implementing a change to the FOV system in the future.
> 
> Please bear with us, as our number one priority right now is increasing stability of the game.
> 
> Therefore, any change to the FOV system will not happen until later. Rest assured we are commited to tweaking this.


Good to know for sure.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Did any one get the pistol scope?


The pistol scope?


----------



## ihatelolcats

the pistol scope.


----------



## R3VOLVAH

I got my pistol scope when i unlocked the pistol which was about 2-3 weeks ago


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Few things i noticed after this update

1. destruction of buildings cause greater fps drops than previously

2. hit detection is off, whatever they did guns just arent the same. its pretty bad. nothing really hits.


----------



## error-id10t

I completed that "mother of all bombs" assignments, gives you Cruise Missile. How do I use it, anyone?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I completed that "mother of all bombs" assignments, gives you Cruise Missile. How do I use it, anyone?







*only commander can use cruise missiles.


----------



## error-id10t

Yeah, but Commander had them already, since day dot. This is a new assignment in that DLC, so what exactly did I unlock by completing this? Or did you mean that I can now use Cruise Missile as Commander regardless if my team has the Cruise Missile flag?


----------



## moocowman

Does anyone know a good combination of accessories for the Compact 45? I can't seem to hit anything with it beyond close range. The bullet spread seems extremely high. I've seen some videos it's dead on accurate, though.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Thought to let you guys know - new maps are FPS hungry:
2013-12-05 23:25:51 - bf4
Frames: 46827 - Time: 823935ms - Avg: 56.833 - Min: 32 - Max: 88

2013-12-05 23:39:37 - bf4
Frames: 22602 - Time: 425274ms - Avg: 53.147 - Min: 37 - Max: 86

2013-12-06 00:11:03 - bf4
Frames: 27408 - Time: 421702ms - Avg: 64.994 - Min: 28 - Max: 100

My usual AVG is around 70-75FPS on Vanilla maps


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Thought to let you guys know - new maps are FPS hungry:
> 2013-12-05 23:25:51 - bf4
> Frames: 46827 - Time: 823935ms - Avg: 56.833 - Min: 32 - Max: 88
> 
> 2013-12-05 23:39:37 - bf4
> Frames: 22602 - Time: 425274ms - Avg: 53.147 - Min: 37 - Max: 86
> 
> 2013-12-06 00:11:03 - bf4
> Frames: 27408 - Time: 421702ms - Avg: 64.994 - Min: 28 - Max: 100
> 
> My usual AVG is around 70-75FPS on Vanilla maps


That desert one with hardly anything in it but a couple of generic bases, though...200 fps pegged on that one.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Does anyone know a good combination of accessories for the Compact 45? I can't seem to hit anything with it beyond close range. The bullet spread seems extremely high. I've seen some videos it's dead on accurate, though.







Muzzle brake + RDS for close or Long barrel + RDS for long range


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Battlefield 4 - where two titans and an i7 will give you lower performance and stuttering.


It's true, have you guys opened the game menu? it flickers non stop. I am on 3 30" 1600p monitors.

God EA... Great JOB

In regards to spending more to upgrade..... It makes 0 sense. Why should I spend more money on a system that runs everything on almost high - Ultra settings... What for a 5% improvement? My money is better spent elsewhere. Now if the RIVE black had more native Intel ports great, but since it doesn't whats the point?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

OK...still getting 1 shot killed AND I cannot unlock the SUAV for the life of me.
I got in the boming raid - had 4 kills now (even on video) and nothing pops up.
GOOD JOB DICE! Keep up the crap work!


----------



## error-id10t

Maybe you ran out of flight time.. if you get the kills after exiting the plane, they don't show up as bomber kills which sucks. Similar thing with UCAV, if you kill a tank and it's people (not easy as you only get a disable from 1 hit), you don't get those kills against UCAV for some weird reason.

Figured out the Cruise Missile thing, it's for the bomber and it sucks. One time use, doesn't kill tanks nor LAVs etc. JDAMS do more damage but missile is prettier lol.


----------



## falcon26

OK I have BF4 and on the top of the gave disc package, it says "Includes China Rising Pack" yet when I go to play it in the server browser it say I have to download it and pay for it. What am I missing here? I got the standard edition


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Does anyone know a good combination of accessories for the Compact 45? I can't seem to hit anything with it beyond close range. The bullet spread seems extremely high. I've seen some videos it's dead on accurate, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muzzle brake + RDS for close or Long barrel + RDS for long range
Click to expand...

do you think the usp is better than the m9 for silenced hardcore?


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> OK I have BF4 and on the top of the gave disc package, it says "Includes China Rising Pack" yet when I go to play it in the server browser it say I have to download it and pay for it. What am I missing here?


It's only out for premium users, we get it 2 weeks early. You'll be able to play it the 16th I believe unless you go premium.

tappin from my neXus 5


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> OK...still getting 1 shot killed AND I cannot unlock the SUAV for the life of me.
> I got in the boming raid - had 4 kills now (even on video) and nothing pops up.
> GOOD JOB DICE! Keep up the crap work!


That one-shot kill bug is not the same as the bug that was fixed which was headshots applying the multiplier multiple times.

http://mp1st.com/2013/12/03/latest-battlefield-4-patch-fix-one-hit-kill-bug-yes-says-dice-developer/

Don't know about the bombing raid issue, though, since I don't have China Rising.

Unrelated, so is the M1911 3x scope the one that people were talking about earlier in this thread? That was just pointed out to me. People said you could get it but never said how.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muzzle brake + RDS for close or Long barrel + RDS for long range


Guess I'll be running pistols for a little bit!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> That one-shot kill bug is not the same as the bug that was fixed which was headshots applying the multiplier multiple times.
> 
> http://mp1st.com/2013/12/03/latest-battlefield-4-patch-fix-one-hit-kill-bug-yes-says-dice-developer/
> 
> Don't know about the bombing raid issue, though, since I don't have China Rising.
> 
> Unrelated, so is the M1911 3x scope the one that people were talking about earlier in this thread? That was just pointed out to me. People said you could get it but never said how.


apparently you get it for logging in today - but I haven't received jack lol

As for that page - yup, I got something like that - guy on the opposite team said: "I shot you 3x with the M4 from close range"
For me it was: 1 shot, death - but I never saw or heard 3 shots.

That would explain it then.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> apparently you get it for logging in today - but I haven't received jack lol


Me neither and I've been playing for about the last four hours.

Not that it's a really big deal to me or anything. The only pistol I'd like a 3x scope for is the .44 which it has as a battlepack unlock.

I really hope they do something about the two revolvers that make them a little less useless in the situations where you'd actually use a pistol. I like that the delay makes them feel really powerful, but I'd rather them be a little more practical.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> do you think the usp is better than the m9 for silenced hardcore?


Kind of depends, USP has the damage while the M9 has the ammo capacity. It's kind of that trade off you have to decide you want. Me? I would run with the USP.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Om bloody hell -guy went 16-0 a noob ass camping lvl 110 - who was using the UCAV the whole game.
Died 4x because of it - utterly ridiculous thing - well done DICE, the more you make it like COD the more people will love it *cough* *cough*


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Om bloody hell -guy went 16-0 a noob ass camping lvl 110 - who was using the UCAV the whole game.
> Died 4x because of it - utterly ridiculous thing - well done DICE, the more you make it like COD the more people will love it *cough* *cough*


If i hated something as much as you did, I wouldn't play it, I definitely wouldn't buy the premium package.

You have to admit, it's fun and that's why you keep playing. warts and all


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> If i hated something as much as you did, I wouldn't play it, I definitely wouldn't buy the premium package.
> 
> You have to admit, it's fun and that's why you keep playing. warts and all


nah it isn't fun really - I'm only playing it as they're no real other FPS out there that I want to play.
This game has so many problems - people who don't admit to it are clear fanboys lol


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> nah it isn't fun really - I'm only playing it as they're no real other FPS out there that I want to play.
> This game has so many problems - people who don't admit to it are clear fanboys lol


I cannot even comprehend playing something I don't consider fun, whining about it constantly, than going back to playing it.
Other than the more prominent crashes, I don't think it is anymore buggy than the last couple of BF games. I guess that makes me a fanboy, because I have fun every time I play it.
I imagine if I thought playing FPS games was an occupation that I was a pro at, and expected every single death to be solely based on skill and would not accept anything less, I might not enjoy it. Personally I am willing to play a game where the majority of deaths and kills are because of my skill (or lack of it), and I don't mind the occasional odd death or unwarranted kill I get. This is especially true when the game is beyond beautiful and the performance is outstanding and the gameplay is fun.

I just played 3 rounds, one of which crashed. I'll get over that and play again later.


----------



## NFL

I find myself missing the BF3 incarnation of the L85A2...sure it was slower firing, but the gun was a freaking laserbeam.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I cannot even comprehend playing something I don't consider fun, whining about it constantly, than going back to playing it.
> Other than the more prominent crashes, I don't think it is anymore buggy than the last couple of BF games. I guess that makes me a fanboy, because I have fun every time I play it.
> I imagine if I thought playing FPS games was an occupation that I was a pro at, and expected every single death to be solely based on skill and would not accept anything less, I might not enjoy it. Personally I am willing to play a game where the majority of deaths and kills are because of my skill (or lack of it), and I don't mind the occasional odd death or unwarranted kill I get. This is especially true when the game is beyond beautiful and the performance is outstanding and the gameplay is fun.
> 
> I just played 3 rounds, one of which crashed. I'll get over that and play again later.


not buggy no more hahaha


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Om bloody hell -guy went 16-0 a noob ass camping lvl 110 - who was using the UCAV the whole game.
> Died 4x because of it - utterly ridiculous thing - well done DICE, the more you make it like COD the more people will love it *cough* *cough*


Psh.. If they were making it like CoD, they'd make it so they find the targets and kill them for you!


----------



## theturbofd

From a DICE rep about the pistol scope
Quote:


> There's been a slight delay in the delivery. The scopes will be entitled by way of an upcoming server update. We'll update you when we are going live with that.


LOL what a joke this company has become.

"Hey let's make up for the crap we released by giving you a nice attachment."

"Uh let me get back to you on that"


----------



## CptDanko

So much for crash fixes, just downloaded latest game patch and still getting this below crash randomly

Source
Battlefield 4™

Summary
Stopped working

Date
‎12/‎6/‎2013 12:37 AM

Status
Report sent

Description
Faulting Application Path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 4\bf4.exe

Problem signature
Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
Application Name: bf4.exe
Application Version: 1.0.0.1
Application Timestamp: 52963762
Fault Module Name: bf4.exe
Fault Module Version: 1.0.0.1
Fault Module Timestamp: 52963762
Exception Code: c0000005
Exception Offset: 0000000000af924e
OS Version: 6.3.9600.2.0.0.256.72
Locale ID: 1033
Additional Information 1: 173c
Additional Information 2: 173cec255b1cfbf4b7b955561500d3fe
Additional Information 3: 69b1
Additional Information 4: 69b1093f9876053b9841e126f4f806aa

Extra information about the problem
Bucket ID: e55ab60d40ac15660f04e56cf669d1d2 (147175496)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

So uhm....this just happened:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/408813763619376896/177435049/

Literally obliteration on that map for over 90mins - maybe even 100mins I don't know. 1hr 33mins
Utterly ridiculous. Nice timer DICE...real nice timer. That timer you were going to implement? You know? THAT one?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> So uhm....this just happened:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/408813763619376896/177435049/
> 
> Literally obliteration on that map for over 90mins - maybe even 100mins I don't know. 1hr 33mins
> Utterly ridiculous. Nice timer DICE...real nice timer. That timer you were going to implement? You know? THAT one?


Just play on 1 of the many 20 minute obliteration servers. I've seen 20 min, servers, 45min, 90min etc.


----------



## connectwise

BTW has everyone's loadout been reset?


----------



## himwhoscalledim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> So uhm....this just happened:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/408813763619376896/177435049/
> 
> Literally obliteration on that map for over 90mins - maybe even 100mins I don't know. 1hr 33mins
> Utterly ridiculous. Nice timer DICE...real nice timer. That timer you were going to implement? You know? THAT one?


Had a few matches go this way and I really want to get off but I do not want to lose my score.


----------



## DoomDash

Man I love the Airburst. Not the most powerful gun but its great for spamming or taking out snipers. Some Shadowplay footage ( uncompressed unedited ) @ 1080p @ 60 FPS. In my video you can also see how to get on the 2nd floor of C on Locker. I think YT lowers the quality tho.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> So uhm....this just happened:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/408813763619376896/177435049/
> 
> Literally obliteration on that map for over 90mins - maybe even 100mins I don't know. 1hr 33mins
> Utterly ridiculous. Nice timer DICE...real nice timer. That timer you were going to implement? You know? THAT one?


The game timer is adjustable in the server vars, and there's may plugins for rcon that can alter it. If we leave ours alone it works properly. I'm not sure you can blame Dice unless you know what the server admins are doing.

I just got another 200% boost, and there's still some premium double XP going on, should get me a few ranks in a hurry


----------



## DoomDash

Did anyone get the 3x scope yet?


----------



## The-racer

I had a obliteration match of 122 minutes , on railway.
Stupid map to play obliteration , especially when 2-3 full squads on each side play the objective and the commander is actually helpfull over the VOIP.
Very frustrating to find your bomb defused everytime it was planted.
Very fun to get theirs defused.
We lost though...
Best game ever!








Made a ton of friends that game...
So mutch win!


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Did anyone get the 3x scope yet?


Nope


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Nope


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Did anyone get the 3x scope yet?


nothing here either


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Did anyone get the 3x scope yet?


They said it's coming in a server patch sometime in the future. There's a post about it here a page back or so.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> They said it's coming in a server patch sometime in the future. There's a post about it here a page back or so.


Thanks for the insight


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> They said it's coming in a server patch sometime in the future. There's a post about it here a page back or so.


The servers just updated and I have it








http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/12/w7yo.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/802/nd6g.jpg/


----------



## MillerLite1314

Edited: yep they're in


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> The servers just updated and I have it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/12/w7yo.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/802/nd6g.jpg/


I'm currently at work and don't see it in my loadout.

Was there an Origin update for me to see when I get home?


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> OK...still getting 1 shot killed


Quote:


> "There were two issues," he elaborated. "One was an actual OHK (you shoot someone, they die from one bullet). That one was fixed."
> 
> "The other is an issue with how deaths are communicated from server to client, which means *you can sometimes appear to die instantly, but whoever shot you still actually shot the appropriate amount of bullets.* The fix for this is a server-side fix, and we are looking at getting it out as soon as possible."


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I'm currently at work and don't see it in my loadout.
> 
> Was there an Origin update for me to see when I get home?


For some reason it is not showing up in my battlelog either but once in game I have it under my optics.


----------



## motokill36

Hi All
Just built new Z87 4130 build
Keep loosing server after about 60 seconds into Game

Any help would be great .
Works fine on 2011 Rig


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I cannot even comprehend playing something I don't consider fun, whining about it constantly, than going back to playing it.


Yeah, I too do not understand why you would buy a game & pre-order all of the DLC and spend a lot of time posting in a forum for a game you do not like.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I imagine if I thought playing FPS games was an occupation that I was a pro at, and expected every single death to be solely based on skill and would not accept anything less, I might not enjoy it. Personally I am willing to play a game where the majority of deaths and kills are because of my skill (or lack of it), and I don't mind the occasional odd death or unwarranted kill I get. This is especially true when the game is beyond beautiful and the performance is outstanding and the gameplay is fun.


This


----------



## Ghost12

Had a lot of fun since the dlc drop. Had two sound loop crashes and a couple of kicked to loading screen but not enough to ruin the game experience, when running runs great for me. The dlc has changed my enjoyment lvl 100% as my fav part of bf is the tanks so Silk road is right up my street so to speak.


----------



## brazilianloser

So out of all my games so far bf4 is the only not playing nice with my crossfire 290. Full usage on one nothing on the other even with power limit up and ulps disabled. Anyone got any tricks to fix this?


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> You really don't know that, though, do you? You simply think they're not putting enough resources towards the core game and fixing it when it may not actually be the case.


Well, I think the decision to pause everything DICE is working on in order to focus on BF4 with full strength, speaks volumes, don't you think? I am a huge fan of the franchise, and I admire the guys at DICE because they are really advancing game tech while dishing out awesome gameplay ,but in this case they (or probably EA) really underestimated the issues that plagued this game. I do not blame them of course for the decision to follow their schedule with China Rising-it would get really ugly with digital deluxe and Premium owners feeling cheated from a delay. But rest assured, DICE is walking on thin ice.


----------



## Stay Puft

Anyone else feel the china rising maps are horrible?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Anyone else feel the china rising maps are horrible?


Maps are are all about opinion, is good to have variety. For me China rising > vanilla


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL*
> 
> I find myself missing the BF3 incarnation of the L85A2...sure it was slower firing, but the gun was a freaking laserbeam.


I just noticed you're from Lexington. Have you messed around with the emblems any yet?










Also for anyone that hasn't seen it yet, there are lots of good (and lots of crappy) emblems available here:
http://emblemsbf.com/

and there is a r/bf4emblems subreddit on Reddit.com as well:
http://www.reddit.com/r/bf4emblems/search?q=bf4emblems&sort=relevance&restrict_sr=on&t=all

You can copy/paste the codes into your Battlelog emblem editor. You will need the BF4 emblem editor addon for Chrome or FireFox etc to use this.

here is the 1 for Chrome:

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/search/bf4%20emblem%20editior?utm_source=chrome-ntp-icon


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> hahaha! NOOOOOOOOOOOB
> Yeah will be on tonight cheeky monkey


I'll be on tonight... Invite the Kobra! @theturbofd @Totally Dubbed


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm out clubbing tonight ladies - can't game with y'all


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Anyone else feel the china rising maps are horrible?


Wouldn't know, I did not buy BF4 Premium. I did pre-order the game so I'll get CR on the 17th along with all the non-Premium users. However, I did watch Totally Dubbed's videos and the maps don't look too bad to me.


----------



## Slightly skewed

The ucav is the single worst device introduced to the game. It will ruin it until nerfed. It has no place in the game period. Did the idiots not learn anything from the mav issue in BF3?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> The ucav is the single worst device introduced to the game. It will ruin it until nerfed. It has no place in the game period. Did the idiots not learn anything from the mav issue in BF3?


I got killed by one yesterday on top of the hotel in the Resort map.









Yeah, I feel the same way.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Just wait until you're road killed 3-5 times per match with one.


----------



## Aparition

Does commander emp do anything against uav's?
It deflects commander missiles, kinda like the old missile defense games. If you didn't know.


----------



## kelvintheiah

my game crashed for the first time since installing 13.11 whql drivers. still error not responding with app error. possible solution if any?


----------



## iARDAs

Battlefield 4 begs me to grab a 2nd 780 on 1440p sometimes.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Battlefield 4 begs me to grab a 2nd 780 on 1440p sometimes.


You know you want to


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Battlefield 4 begs me to grab a 2nd 780 on 1440p sometimes.


If you want the best frames possible for BF4 get the 290x. Once Mantle is released the green team will be hurting in BF4.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> If you want the best frames possible for BF4 get the 290x. *Once Mantle is released the green team will be hurting in BF4*.


Proof or just speculation? Any tech demos of Mantle released yet?


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Proof or just speculation? Any tech demos of Mantle released yet?


Nope I have a feeling that mantle won't really provide such a boost as people are thinking.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Why is this game giving me 1 shot deaths....I can seriously put 10 rounds in someone from 10ft away, then I'll just out of nowhere instantly die....me and my friend were having the same issue....


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Proof or just speculation? Any tech demos of Mantle released yet?


Speculation at this point. But there have been developers that are claiming a significant reducing in API calls with the use of mantle. Which in return yields a nice GPU performance boost. Just keep an eye out on this Mantle. The list of developers who are on board keep growing. It'll be interesting to see how Nvidia responds.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Mantle from what I've heard will provide a boost - especially in BF4.
Is it something of concern for Nvidia?
Yes

Is it something that might make people jump ship to AMD?
Yes

Is it something that will be global (works on every game)?
No

Might Nvidia implement something of their own?
Yes

For the hell of it - Shadowplay is worth more than my card right now (GTX680).
I absolutely love shadowplay. One of the BEST programs I've ever had on my PC.
Works flawlessly, Nvidia (even a rep is on OCN taking feedback) they are implementing good changes and furthermore works so so well.

So you might be on AMD, and if you're like me and record a lot - all that mantle hype is worthless to me lol.
Fraps/DXtory hit the FPS so hard that you'll need mantle just to make it run like Shawdowplay does with an Nvidia.
I know I'm a small percent of the percentile out there that actually cares for recording FPS drops but the way I see it:
(for example)
AMD = 60FPS
AMD + Fraps = 45FPS
AMD + Mantle = 70FPS
*AMD + Mantle + Fraps = 55FPS*

Nvidia = 60FPS
Nvidia + Fraps = 45FPS
*Nvidia + Shadowplay = 59FPS*

At least that's how I see it - 16% increase in FPS via Mantle - I can't see it stretching 25% or anything like that.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Mantle from what I've heard will provide a boost - especially in BF4.
> Is it something of concern for Nvidia?
> Yes
> 
> Is it something that might make people jump ship to AMD?
> Yes
> 
> Is it something that will be global (works on every game)?
> No
> 
> Might Nvidia implement something of their own?
> Yes
> 
> For the hell of it - Shadowplay is worth more than my card right now (GTX680).
> I absolutely love shadowplay. One of the BEST programs I've ever had on my PC.
> Works flawlessly, Nvidia (even a rep is on OCN taking feedback) they are implementing good changes and furthermore works so so well.
> 
> So you might be on AMD, and if you're like me and record a lot - all that mantle hype is worthless to me lol.
> Fraps/DXtory hit the FPS so hard that you'll need mantle just to make it run like Shawdowplay does with an Nvidia.
> I know I'm a small percent of the percentile out there that actually cares for recording FPS drops but the way I see it:
> (for example)
> AMD = 60FPS
> AMD + Fraps = 45FPS
> AMD + Mantle = 70FPS
> *AMD + Mantle + Fraps = 55FPS*
> 
> Nvidia = 60FPS
> Nvidia + Fraps = 45FPS
> *Nvidia + Shadowplay = 59FPS*
> 
> At least that's how I see it - 16% increase in FPS via Mantle - I can't see it stretching 25% or anything like that.


lol no one uses fraps to record games, normally it would be DXtory which it doesnt take that much FPS hit as u mention... u may lose 3-5fps which is fine. in the other hand fraps drops your fps like 15-20fps depending resolution.

shadowplay it is just a good way for Nvidia to keep u paying premium prices for same performance if u go AMD which is cheaper... 280x>>gtx770 Price/performance 290>>GTX780 Price/Performance.


----------



## DoomDash

Man these new NVIDIA drivers still suck. Back to 331.65, BF4 performs MUCH better for me.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Man these new NVIDIA drivers still suck. Back to 331.65, BF4 performs MUCH better for me.


Yeah I noted quite a drop myself - what was your drop like?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> lol no one uses fraps to record games, normally it would be DXtory which it doesnt take that much FPS hit as u mention... u may lose 3-5fps which is fine. in the other hand fraps drops your fps like 15-20fps depending resolution.
> 
> shadowplay it is just a good way for Nvidia to keep u paying premium prices for same performance if u go AMD which is cheaper... 280x>>gtx770 Price/performance 290>>GTX780 Price/Performance.


Lol - well I don't really mind or care in all honesty either AMD or Nvidia - which ever provides a good performance, at a low price with silent operation is all I'm concerned about.
My GTX680 does admirably








And I got that for £215 (brand new with warranty)


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yeah I noted quite a drop myself - what was your drop like?
> Lol - well I don't really mind or care in all honesty either AMD or Nvidia - which ever provides a good performance, at a low price with silent operation is all I'm concerned about.
> My GTX680 does admirably
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I got that for £215 (brand new with warranty)


I didn't compare but its almost unplayable on the same settings.

Also M1911 scope, meh, too unstable.

Anyone having trouble getting the assignments to unlock? I for sure got all of these but the assault rifle in the same round, or does it have to all be in the same round? :

"Get a kill with a sniper rifle in a round0/1
Get a kill with an assault rifle in a round0/1
Get a kill with an LMG in a round0/1
Get a kill with a hand grenade in a round"


----------



## Totally Dubbed

^Mine don't unlock - I've had bombing raid kills and to no avail.
Kills in Mobile AA too - noting there either.

It also seems to think I haven't unlocked the MTAR or anything - yet I already have.
Ah BF4...so many problems.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I didn't compare but its almost unplayable on the same settings.
> 
> Also M1911 scope, meh, too unstable."


Is the scope automatically unlocked for premium members or something?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ^Mine don't unlock - I've had bombing raid kills and to no avail.
> Kills in Mobile AA too - noting there either.
> 
> It also seems to think I haven't unlocked the MTAR or anything - yet I already have.
> Ah BF4...so many problems.


I still need to get the MTAR it looks awesome.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yeah I noted quite a drop myself - what was your drop like?
> Lol - well I don't really mind or care in all honesty either AMD or Nvidia - which ever provides a good performance, at a low price with silent operation is all I'm concerned about.
> My GTX680 does admirably
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I got that for £215 (brand new with warranty)


i have a HD7950 which give me the same performance as a GTX680 no mantle yet
and what gamer cares about noise?

we use a headset anyways


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i have a HD7950 which give me the same performance as a GTX680 no mantle yet
> and what gamer cares about noise?
> 
> we use a headset anyways


I care greatly - most people do nowadays.
Silent PC is where it is at.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I care greatly - most people do nowadays.
> Silent PC is where it is at.


That's why I just spent almost $2,000 on my water cooling loop.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> The ucav is the single worst device introduced to the game. It will ruin it until nerfed. It has no place in the game period. Did the idiots not learn anything from the mav issue in BF3?


Do you mean the SUAV? The reload on the UCAV is so long unless you work with another support it seems useless. The only UCAV kill I have is from hitting a chopper I think. The SUAV on the other hand, you can lay near a ammo crate and use it over and over instantly. I'm sure they will remove the roadkills like they did with the MAV in BF3. No idea why they left them in really, they knew what would happen.


----------



## DoomDash

I love Shadowplay, its better than DXtory however Dxtory can record 1440P.


----------



## vinton13

To the discussion earlier, I can certainly say that switching to Windows 8 gave me quite a bit of an improvement in FPS in this game. GPU usage is a lot higher and it runs smoother overall. I can raise the resolution scale to 150% without stutters. yay.


----------



## lostsurfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> To the discussion earlier, I can certainly say that switching to Windows 8 gave me quite a bit of an improvement in FPS in this game. GPU usage is a lot higher and it runs smoother overall. I can raise the resolution scale to 150% without stutters. yay.


Are you on windows 8 or 8.1? I have and upgrade for window 8 I bought a while back, but have been hesitant.


----------



## hamzta09

Why cant they bring back large scale maps like 1942 and player controlled planes and not scripted-on-rail planes.


----------



## lostsurfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> The servers just updated and I have it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/12/w7yo.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/802/nd6g.jpg/


What are you using for that overlay that displays the cpu gpu temp?


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Would you guys know when usually Amazon or other online store will have a sale this month? I wanted to buy a discounted digital copy of the game, i missed the Black Friday sale!









Aside from Amazon, do you have any recommend legit store to buy on sale day?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lostsurfer*
> 
> Are you on windows 8 or 8.1? I have and upgrade for window 8 I bought a while back, but have been hesitant.


both are the same in terms of performance: 8 and 8.1.
My results of win7vs8 can be found in my signature


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Why cant they bring back large scale maps like 1942 and player controlled planes and not scripted-on-rail planes.


Well, I can imagine the reason there's no ultra large maps is because of how resource hungry they'd be. If they did end up making one, it would have to be much more simple than all of the other maps which result in an even more boring map.


----------



## Sheyster

Not sure if anyone has seen this article from [H]:

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/11/24/battlefield_4_windows_7_vs_81_performance_review/5#.UqIwD1tDsZ0
Quote:


> Is there a performance advantage in Windows 8.1 versus Windows 7 for BF4? The answer is, "Yes." We consistently found that under Windows 8.1 BF4 performed faster than Windows 7 on both AMD and NVIDIA hardware. Both GPUs, from both vendors, had a consistent performance advantage in every test we performed. More importantly, in the real-world multiplayer gaming session that matters, there was a performance advantage.




Minimum FPS is 10% higher with the 780 at 1920x1080.


----------



## NFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I just noticed you're from Lexington. Have you messed around with the emblems any yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also for anyone that hasn't seen it yet, there are lots of good (and lots of crappy) emblems available here:
> http://emblemsbf.com/
> 
> and there is a r/bf4emblems subreddit on Reddit.com as well:
> http://www.reddit.com/r/bf4emblems/search?q=bf4emblems&sort=relevance&restrict_sr=on&t=all
> 
> You can copy/paste the codes into your Battlelog emblem editor. You will need the BF4 emblem editor addon for Chrome or FireFox etc to use this.
> 
> here is the 1 for Chrome:
> 
> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/search/bf4%20emblem%20editior?utm_source=chrome-ntp-icon


I messed with it for a little while, got tired of it...then I discovered the bf4 emblems on reddit and the rest is history. Only issue I'm having is getting the emblems to show up in-game
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Anyone having trouble getting the assignments to unlock? I for sure got all of these but the assault rifle in the same round, or does it have to all be in the same round? :
> 
> "Get a kill with a sniper rifle in a round0/1
> Get a kill with an assault rifle in a round0/1
> Get a kill with an LMG in a round0/1
> Get a kill with a hand grenade in a round"


Managed to do it on Lockers in a game of Rush...it's mildly annoying but doable


----------



## nepas

http://www.gamersgate.co.uk/DD-BF4PUK/battlefield-4-premium-uk

Premium for 28 quid(expires in 2 days,18 hours)


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lostsurfer*
> 
> What are you using for that overlay that displays the cpu gpu temp?


It's PlayClaw.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Why is this game giving me 1 shot deaths....I can seriously put 10 rounds in someone from 10ft away, then I'll just out of nowhere instantly die....me and my friend were having the same issue....


It's already been discussed further back in the thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> http://www.gamersgate.co.uk/DD-BF4PUK/battlefield-4-premium-uk
> 
> Premium for 28 quid(expires in 2 days,18 hours)


Anybody used this site before?

Is it likely Premium will go on sale around Christmas? When did BF3 Premium go on sale?


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed you're from Lexington. Have you messed around with the emblems any yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also for anyone that hasn't seen it yet, there are lots of good (and lots of crappy) emblems available here:
> http://emblemsbf.com/
> 
> and there is a r/bf4emblems subreddit on Reddit.com as well:
> http://www.reddit.com/r/bf4emblems/search?q=bf4emblems&sort=relevance&restrict_sr=on&t=all
> 
> You can copy/paste the codes into your Battlelog emblem editor. You will need the BF4 emblem editor addon for Chrome or FireFox etc to use this.
> 
> here is the 1 for Chrome:
> 
> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/search/bf4%20emblem%20editior?utm_source=chrome-ntp-icon


Sweet post +REP

Gutting all the good ones need Premium lol.


----------



## Lysergix710

I went to use Gamergate but they put the order into manual review and i had to wait 12+ hours for no reply, even after mentioning the fact that i was eager to use the code asap.

I asked for a refund and they said no money was withdrawn because of the manual review so i sent a receipt copy and am now still waiting for my refund 2 days later.

Use a proxy to access the mexican origin site if they still have premium for $30, aswell as titanfall for $40. Great deals


----------



## LDV617

I was actually very impressed with the improvements made to UI and graphics from BF3 -> BF4 (Knowing that they are both run off the same engine, contrary to popular belief).

Here is some game play footage on full Ultra.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I was actually very impressed with the improvements made to UI and graphics from BF3 -> BF4 (Knowing that they are both run off the same engine, contrary to popular belief).
> 
> Here is some game play footage on full Ultra.


I don't think anyone has ever thought it was on a different engine. Although, Frostbite 3 is quite different from Frostbite 2 however a lot of the changes are ones that we would never see since they're on the developer's side. Frostbite 3 was made to be a lot easier to develop for since quite a few other studios under EA will be adopting the Frostbite engine.

The UI is definitely better and I think it helps that DICE didn't outsource it this time.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lysergix710*
> 
> I went to use Gamergate but they put the order into manual review and i had to wait 12+ hours for no reply, even after mentioning the fact that i was eager to use the code asap.
> 
> I asked for a refund and they said no money was withdrawn because of the manual review so i sent a receipt copy and am now still waiting for my refund 2 days later.
> 
> Use a proxy to access the mexican origin site if they still have premium for $30, aswell as titanfall for $40. Great deals


Hmm, I deffo won't be using them then. Hopefully you get your refund or your code.

Not worth saving £2 when Amazon have it for £30. Will give the Mexican store a try if it's still that price


----------



## moocowman

Random Question: What is some of your guys' SPM?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Random Question: What is some of your guys' SPM?


545 But I suck at fps games, even though I love them. I'm working on it though....


----------



## vinton13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> 545 But I suck at fps games, even though I love them. I'm working on it though....


902...but it's dropping now since XP boost is gone (?) either that or I'm just playing bad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lostsurfer*
> 
> Are you on windows 8 or 8.1? I have and upgrade for window 8 I bought a while back, but have been hesitant.


Windows 8.1


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Random Question: What is some of your guys' SPM?


my spm is 1077, but yeeh, its dropping







)


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> 902...but it's dropping now since XP boost is gone (?) either that or I'm just playing bad.


I don't see how XP boost would help your SPM.









Mine's 831 and increasing. Last week I was around 500. It took me a little bit but I got back into my Battlefield groove. xD I wish my win ratio was a little bit higher, but I find myself ending up on the losing team quite a lot. You can't win matches by yourself. :[ That gets a little frustrating sometimes.


----------



## vinton13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I don't see how XP boost would help your SPM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine's 831 and increasing. Last week I was around 500. It took me a little bit but I got back into my Battlefield groove. xD I wish my win ratio was a little bit higher, but I find myself ending up on the losing team quite a lot. You can't win matches by yourself. :[ That gets a little frustrating sometimes.


Yup, I figured XP boost doesn't help.








I personally don't agree with having a W/L ratio...I mean, you really can't win matches by yourself, and you can't carry a team of 31 players.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I don't see how XP boost would help your SPM.


I tend to play a lot more aggressive (in game lol) whist there is double XP even on to get "dat ex pea"


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> Yup, I figured XP boost doesn't help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally don't agree with having a W/L ratio...I mean, you really can't win matches by yourself, and you can't carry a team of 31 players.


Yeah, it's really hard to maintain a decent ratio. There's not a lot of people who work as a team in public matches.

The only other stat I really care about is accuracy although my overall accuracy isn't that great thanks to how I play with LMGs. I actually use them to suppress people so I often fire with no intention of hitting anyone. My accuracy for individual guns is usually between 19-22%.

I somehow have a 114.9% accuracy with the SPAS-12. O___o I don't even know how that works.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Random Question: What is some of your guys' SPM?


Recon, 714 SPM


----------



## sydas

always willing to play add me up , sydasthegod

i dont usually play alone for to long periods of time. i do perfer to play with a squad of fellow OCN's tho









lets gear up soldiers and get ready for war !


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> Yup, I figured XP boost doesn't help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally don't agree with having a W/L ratio...I mean, you really can't win matches by yourself, and you can't carry a team of 31 players.


Nope,they should axe the K/D and reinforce the W/L to make people work together(worked fine in previous bf games)


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Yeah, it's really hard to maintain a decent ratio. There's not a lot of people who work as a team in public matches.
> 
> The only other stat I really care about is accuracy although my overall accuracy isn't that great thanks to how I play with LMGs. I actually use them to suppress people so I often fire with no intention of hitting anyone. My accuracy for individual guns is usually between 19-22%.
> 
> I somehow have a 114.9% accuracy with the SPAS-12. O___o I don't even know how that works.


buckshot


----------



## VindalooJim

Any one used codeskey.com before? BF4 Premium for £30 are they legit?

http://codeskey.com/battlefield-4-pc-code-cdkey-bf4-download-key-Premium-Expansion-Only


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> Nope,they should axe the K/D and reinforce the W/L to make people work together(worked fine in previous bf games)


Speaking of K/D..

I was playing with someone recently who was getting extremely upset over going negative because he didn't want to harm his K/D. I tried to tell him that K/D means absolutely nothing in Battlefield but he just kept whining and eventually rage quit.

I've never actually seen anyone like that before. I just about face-desked.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> Nope,they should axe the K/D and reinforce the W/L to make people work together(worked fine in previous bf games)


Then people would just constantly team switch, which the ones concerned with stats more than play do anyway. All the stats which people are judged upon can be so easily manipulated in this game if one was so inclined, which many are. Just play the game and enjoy, or not whichever is the case.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Any one used codeskey.com before? BF4 Premium for £30 are they legit?
> 
> http://codeskey.com/battlefield-4-pc-code-cdkey-bf4-download-key-Premium-Expansion-Only


My only issue with sites like that is that they tend to get what they have through illegitimate means.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> My only issue with sites like that is that they tend to get what they have through illegitimate means.


It does look dodgy. It's £7 cheaper than anywhere else that I can find, but probably not worth the risk...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I don't see how XP boost would help your SPM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine's 831 and increasing. Last week I was around 500. It took me a little bit but I got back into my Battlefield groove. xD I wish my win ratio was a little bit higher, but I find myself ending up on the losing team quite a lot. You can't win matches by yourself. :[ That gets a little frustrating sometimes.


XP Boost does help your SPM actually. That's why SPM is no longer a relevant stat for BF4.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> XP Boost does help your SPM actually. That's why SPM is no longer a relevant stat for BF4.


I thought SPM was only affected by the amount of points you earn in-game, not by points you earn via medals and boosts.


----------



## ihatelolcats

just had an awesome game on the new mountain map. i need more marksman ribbons for an unlock so all i did was snipe pretty much. 29 kills and got 12 marksman ribbons. also got longest headshot so far, 541.51m


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> just had an awesome game on the new mountain map. i need more marksman ribbons for an unlock so all i did was snipe pretty much. 29 kills and got 12 marksman ribbons. also got longest headshot so far, 541.51m


For some strange reason I get a huge kick out of dropping the cruise missile on snipers when play commander. Makes my day.


----------



## moocowman

For some reason today, hit registration has been ridiculous. I've never had issues with dying behind cover and seemingly one-shot kills but today I have. Really odd..


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> For some reason today, hit registration has been ridiculous. I've never had issues with dying behind cover and seemingly one-shot kills but today I have. Really odd..


It's always been off, its just how their hit boxes are designed. Even when I play with a 20ping I still get shot while ducked behind cover for a second or two. If we could have BF4 game play with COD hit boxes...holy smokes what a game we'd have!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I thought SPM was only affected by the amount of points you earn in-game, not by points you earn via medals and boosts.


Not sure about medals, but XP boosts definitely affects SPM as well as the Double XP weekends and what not. BF3 was not like this though.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> just had an awesome game on the new mountain map. i need more marksman ribbons for an unlock so all i did was snipe pretty much. 29 kills and got 12 marksman ribbons. also got longest headshot so far, 541.51m


Start sniping more! I need a challenge









On another note, the other night I experienced just how OP the SRR-61 really is in comparison to the other rifles. Went 35-2 on Lancang (while playing the objective too) and the other team had 6 snipers trying to take me out from their spwn. With barely any bullet drop I had a little to compensate but was hitting 500 meter head shots consistently. I can't do that with the M98B unfortunately since the bullet drop in relation to the vapor trail is bugged.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> For some reason today, hit registration has been ridiculous. I've never had issues with dying behind cover and seemingly one-shot kills but today I have. Really odd..


Really depends on what type of player you are. If you're a extremely offensive player who's running everywhere, you'll notice getting shot behind walls WAY more often than those who move slowly and passively.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> just had an awesome game on the new mountain map. i need more marksman ribbons for an unlock so all i did was snipe pretty much. 29 kills and got 12 marksman ribbons. also got longest headshot so far, 541.51m
> 
> 
> 
> Start sniping more! I need a challenge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, the other night I experienced just how OP the SRR-61 really is in comparison to the other rifles. Went 35-2 on Lancang (while playing the objective too) and the other team had 6 snipers trying to take me out from their spwn. With barely any bullet drop I had a little to compensate but was hitting 500 meter head shots consistently. I can't do that with the M98B unfortunately since the bullet drop in relation to the vapor trail is bugged.
Click to expand...

srr61 is so op. its like a laser. i have a big problem with fps drops when scoped in though, does this happen to anyone else? ill be sitting at 60 vsync capped, scope in to 500m and im at 30 or less. looks horrible too with all the z fighting stuff going on and no objects except the ground even showing up


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> srr61 is so op. its like a laser. i have a big problem with fps drops when scoped in though, does this happen to anyone else? ill be sitting at 60 vsync capped, scope in to 500m and im at 30 or less. looks horrible too with all the z fighting stuff going on and no objects except the ground even showing up


Hmm haven't experienced it yet. Game is running ok minus the sound loop crashes once in a while.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> It's always been off, its just how their hit boxes are designed. Even when I play with a 20ping I still get shot while ducked behind cover for a second or two. If we could have BF4 game play with COD hit boxes...holy smokes what a game we'd have!


I've never really experienced these issues until today. It's really been perfect for me up until this point.

CoD really doesn't have better hit-detection. xD One of the biggest complaints about the more recent games is how awful it is. That's in a game that's much simpler than Battlefield. Honestly, I don't think there'll ever be perfect hit detection especially in a game like Battlefield 4 where there is just so much going on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Really depends on what type of player you are. If you're a extremely offensive player who's running everywhere, you'll notice getting shot behind walls WAY more often than those who move slowly and passively.


I'm a very aggressive player and again, I've never experienced this before. Not in BF3 and not in BF4 up until today.

It really doesn't annoy me all that much. It's just really weird that I just started experiencing these issues randomly today and never before.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I've never really experienced these issues until today. It's really been perfect for me up until this point.
> 
> CoD really doesn't have better hit-detection. xD One of the biggest complaints about the more recent games is how awful it is. That's in a game that's much simpler than Battlefield. Honestly, I don't think there'll ever be perfect hit detection especially in a game like Battlefield 4 where there is just so much going on.
> I'm a very aggressive player and again, I've never experienced this before. Not in BF3 and not in BF4 up until today.
> 
> It really doesn't annoy me all that much. It's just really weird that I just started experiencing these issues randomly today and never before.


The new COD:Ghosts hit boxes are spot on. Only problem is that game runs like poop and that's being nice lol.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> The new COD:Ghosts hit boxes are spot on. Only problem is that game runs like poop and that's being nice lol.


That's because it's not running on crappy client side hit detection.


----------



## Mishaminds

I have noticed many players that make recordings of the battles, i have seen some in battle videos, it can be really intense with some teams.


----------



## brazilianloser

Uninstalled for later play... way too much junk going wrong every time I try to play this game. Dozens of other games work just fine in my system but this one does not. Sad day.


----------



## moocowman

Person going 25/5 in a Jet complaining how mobile AA is OP..


----------



## bluedevil

Now THATS how its done! MAD SKILLS!

battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/409164922662438528/321911889/


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Now THATS how its done! MAD SKILLS!
> 
> battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/409164922662438528/321911889/


Nice job!


----------



## skupples

LOL... Just got a BF4 survey from Origin. Click on it "sorry this survey has been fulfilled"


----------



## Emotional Post-it Note

Trying to get a refund for premium. The amount of bugs.... makes CoD look like a finished, polished game.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> For some reason today, hit registration has been ridiculous. I've never had issues with dying behind cover and seemingly one-shot kills but today I have. Really odd..


abs terrible.

Also when I'm in the little bird, the screen would shake every few seconds and throw aim off.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emotional Post-it Note*
> 
> Trying to get a refund for premium. The amount of bugs.... makes CoD look like a finished, polished game.


Um what version of COD:Ghosts are you playing lol. Mines like playing hop scotch at times.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Uninstalled for later play... way too much junk going wrong every time I try to play this game. Dozens of other games work just fine in my system but this one does not. Sad day.


We're hoping EA actually does what they say when announcing, 'having all hands on deck' to patch up the game. If anything, the patches should be rolling in a lot faster compared to this month long over due pc patch we just got.


----------



## Emotional Post-it Note

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Um what version of COD:Ghosts are you playing lol. Mines like playing hop scotch at times.


Pc. Mine is awful. Terrible. Even with beta drivers. Easily one of the worst and most buggy games I've ever played. Battlfield 4 unfortunately, is still worse.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> We're hoping EA actually does what they say when announcing, 'having all hands on deck' to patch up the game. If anything, the patches should be rolling in a lot faster compared to this month long over due pc patch we just got.


DICE..

Why does everyone keep saying EA? Yes, DICE is owned by EA but they are a separate entity. I feel like I've said this before..


----------



## Emotional Post-it Note

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> DICE..
> 
> Why does everyone keep saying EA? Yes, DICE is owned by EA but they are a separate entity. I feel like I've said this before..


EA games ultimately approves the decisions that DICE makes. They're responsible for those decisions.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Heres my little review of BF4 SP, yes I know its more geared toward online play blah blah blah but it does have a single player and Im not gonna spend money [used a friends origin account on my pc to test this, before you complain about copy right and crap] on a game if it doesnt run well, which the beta didnt at all

Beat BF4 on hard in just over 6 hours, would of been quicker but you know, typical EA/Dice bugs, enemies falling through the ground, having to restart missions coz friendly's wouldnt move and what not

*Gamplay:* Was pretty crap, shooting enemies in the head a lot of the time it would either miss or no reason (yes even on a zeroed in sniper rifle) or hit an invisible wall, got really annoying in the Chinese hanger level, could see a guys clearly but couldnt hit them with anything due to the stupid wall.

also having enemies falling through the ground and having to restart the level or checkpoint got really annoying

another thing, enemies, tanks etc dont load fully on the first level load some just seem to pop up randomly which is odd, got the game installed on an Samsung 256GB 830 SSD so its not a slow hard drive causing it

*Story:* started okish but quickly got boring, it was to easy to see who was gonna betray who, which guy gets killed etc

*Controls:* Were ok but nothing fantastic and the fact is has mouse acceleration stock is bad, it can be changed by editing the PROFSAVE_profile tho. mouse sensitivity in game is super sensitive, had mine at 15% with my mouse on 1000DPI

*Graphics:* Nothing special, looked slightly better then Crysis 1/Metro 2033 graphics even maxed out on ultra which is really confusing given the game size is 28.2GB installed, BF3 with all patches and expansions is 34.2GB 

*Sound:* Wasnt to bad but like all BF games its more on the bass, big boom loud explosions side of things even on HIFI which is what I always use, even with my AD700 headphones which have almost no bass they still picked up explosions and bass more then anything else

*Hint system:* Even turned off this stupid thing pops up when you grab a new gun to tell you how to use features, wth no I do not need to know how to deploy a bipod i already know this

*Overall performance:* On my rig, 2500k @4.5GHz, 8GB DDR3 @2133MHz RAM, Gigabyte OC GTX 670, Win 7 Ultimate 64Bit, it ran ok on Ultra but not great, even toned down to custom settings I still had frame drops from 80 - 100 to 20 for no reason, probably due to Win 7 and Nvidia GPU but not testing 8 again or buying an AMD GPU to test this

Really for a AAA game single player is crap and overall performance is less then amazing, why people spend hundreds on this game I will never understand, yes online is the main reason most people buy this but if your not running the latest and greatest tech or at the very least Win 8 your performance is gonna be kinda crap...

*prepares for ensuing rage, fanboyism and all out flame*


----------



## Emotional Post-it Note

Microsoft support refunded me the $59.99 I paid for Battlefield premium! Quite unexpected and quite pleased. Once they fix all the bugs I'll buy it again.


----------



## Indy1944

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> DICE..
> 
> Why does everyone keep saying EA? Yes, DICE is owned by EA but they are a separate entity. I feel like I've said this before..


Im not getting your statement, im looking at my box and every angle, every side every where I se EA....so whats your point


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indy1944*
> 
> Hi, how are you? I don't ever remember asking for a review,


Thankfully since this is a public community forum, I'm 100% sure he wasn't reviewing it just for you.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Actually it was a review for Facebook friends that I decided to post in here simply to share my thoughts, isnt that what community forums are for after all?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

I had an awesome game with the MTAR-21 on a conquest large playing infantry only. It actually does pretty well for medium range if you aim at the feet and burst fire. My go-to gun when I played support was the P90 in BF3, but I'm much preferring the MTAR.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/409026630125497024/514754486/


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emotional Post-it Note*
> 
> EA games ultimately approves the decisions that DICE makes. They're responsible for those decisions.


It's still not EA making the announcement..

I see a lot of people say things as if EA is the developer. Stuff like "EA better fix this game!"


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indy1944*
> 
> this game is a disaster, kicked 80 percent of the time, I get more errors than an Apollo mission flight, hardly no servers available, I mean this is ridiculous, the few people who praise it are morons who just want to be different, heck they prolly didn't even play the game. its horrible, when will people man up and demand their money back, oh but you wont because you bought it to show off how big and strong your rig is.....ughhhh


Sorry the game is giving you problems. Maybe you should play something else or alternatively, you could hang out in a forum dedicated to a game you don't like and call people names for enjoying something you don't enjoy.... that's always fun and productive. and for a bonus you could do it by complaining about peoples powerful pc's on a site for people who try and squeeze every bit of power out of their pc's. It would be so ironic it would almost be hipster.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Indy1944 is allowed to have his opinion.

What is uncalled for is his continuous disrespect and bashing of other members.

Just put him on your ignore list and report him if you deem it fit.

In other news, the 3x Developer-Only scope for the M1911 is a pretty pathetic way of apologising for all the issues we've been having.


----------



## Akadaka

I just don't have the energy to play this game, I got another crash today it just annoying.


----------



## Unknownm

Everytime I start playing I get random lag spikes which does not happen in any other game. Thinking this could be a router issue, I directly plugged my PC into my internet (bypassing router) and exact same thing. This isn't a QoS or port issue!

Sometimes i'll join a server, spawn with no weapons in my hand and when I move forward I'm stuck in that position. Finally have 5-10 seconds my gun spawns in my hand and able to semi move around. Hell even seen a guy laying on the ground moving around it looked so unnatural! what happened to this game?

When it was first released everything was fine! no lag no weird glitches but now....


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Kinda glad I fought preorder stings,all my friends are suffering,and they're the reason I play. I'll wait till everyone is happy.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indy1944*
> 
> Im not getting your statement, im looking at my box and every angle, every side every where I se EA....so whats your point


It's a developer vs publisher type of deal. Honestly who cares.

So do people like the new maps? Other than silk road most of the maps horribly balanced.


----------



## Azuredragon1

Has the vet battle pack been fixed yet?


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> srr61 is so op. its like a laser. i have a big problem with fps drops when scoped in though, does this happen to anyone else? ill be sitting at 60 vsync capped, scope in to 500m and im at 30 or less. looks horrible too with all the z fighting stuff going on and no objects except the ground even showing up


I had this issue back in BF3 and iirc was related to a console command, WorldRender.DxDeferredCsPathEnable? Don't remember any more but If you have an extended user.cfg, toy around with it.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> I just don't have the energy to play this game, I got another crash today it just annoying.


This pretty much sums it up. After a long day of work etc, you have little time and energy to sit down and enjoy some gaming only to be met with crashing and in game bugs/design decisions that offer little more than frustration. Sure, there's a bit of fun to extract but those times are few and far between. If I could ask for a refund, I would. And I'm sure many other would as well.


----------



## connectwise

I felt that way a week ago. Just keep at it and don't take it so seriously. Find as much enjoyment you can from it.


----------



## croy

same here. i feel like i wasted money buying this game. bf3 was more enjoyable and the graphics of this game isn't really that great.


----------



## CptDanko

Those of you still crashing, PLZ POST EVENT LOG VIEWER OF THE CRASH.

Just for comparision sakes. Im still crashing when I thought it was bad hardware but now im positive my hardware is fine.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> Those of you still crashing, PLZ POST EVENT LOG VIEWER OF THE CRASH.
> 
> Just for comparision sakes. Im still crashing when I thought it was bad hardware but now im positive my hardware is fine.


You keep asking for these reports, are you compiling a list or what?


----------



## Kronin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> EA didn't screw you over, premium users get "early" access, just like with BF3. You still get it day one.


I must disagree, Deluxe version (meaning those who preordered) meant that you will get an early access (day 1) to China rising DLC.
Something has changed along the way....


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronin*
> 
> I must disagree, Deluxe version (meaning those who preordered) meant that you will get an early access (day 1) to China rising DLC.
> Something has changed along the way....


Not sure what happened to my post, but premium users get two week early access. Early as in earlier than day one. What you were promised was the expansion pack for free (_and early beta access to BF4_), when it was available day one. Nothing has changed, it was the same way with pre-purchasing BF3 and it's first DLC.

"*BF4 Premium*" PC preorder is $49.99 and has:
OWN MORE, BE MORE
Five digital expansion packs featuring new multiplayer maps and in-game content
*Two-week early access* to all five expansion packs for an edge on the competition
Exclusive personalization options including camos, paints, emblems, dog tags and more
Priority position in server queues
New content every week
12 bonus Battlefield 4 Battlepacks

"*BF4 Digital Deluxe*" preorder for 20 bucks more $69.99 and has:
PC Download
• *Exclusive Battlefield 4™ Beta Access**
• Bonus Content etc....


----------



## Kronin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Not sure what happened to my post, but premium users get two week early access. Early as in earlier than day one. What you were promised was the expansion pack for free (_and early beta access to BF4_), when it was available day one. Nothing has changed, it was the same way with pre-purchasing BF3 and it's first DLC.
> 
> "*BF4 Premium*" PC preorder is $49.99 and has:
> OWN MORE, BE MORE
> Five digital expansion packs featuring new multiplayer maps and in-game content
> *Two-week early access* to all five expansion packs for an edge on the competition
> Exclusive personalization options including camos, paints, emblems, dog tags and more
> Priority position in server queues
> New content every week
> 12 bonus Battlefield 4 Battlepacks
> 
> "*BF4 Digital Deluxe*" preorder for 20 bucks more $69.99 and has:
> PC Download
> • *Exclusive Battlefield 4™ Beta Access**
> • Bonus Content etc....


If I remember correctly, at the beginning (before anyone has even mentioned Premium), Deluxe was marketed as Vanilla version with the free DLC on day 1.

However, when they announced Premium all that was changed, I did play a lot of Bf3 and i do remember how things worked then, but as I said Deluxe was marketed with the day 1 DLC pass.


----------



## CptDanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> You keep asking for these reports, are you compiling a list or what?


Im trying to see if we all have same exception code. From what I gathered so far after hours and hours of browsing the web for this, most crashes have exception code c000005.


----------



## falcon26

So with the latest Nvidia drivers and BF4 patch does windows 7 64 bit play any better now? I mean is the stutter gone etc...is it smooth like Windows 8 for the most part...


----------



## LDV617

I have gotten a few BF4 crashes, I can't tell if it's from unstable OC (1000/1350/ +20% Power Draw) or if it's just the game. I don't get "AMD Driver has stopped responding and recovered successfully" I just get a frozen screen / audio, then after a few seconds of alt tabbing / CTRL+ALT+DEL I get "Battlefield 4 has stopped responding, end now?" This is the only game it happens in (Except Planetside2, which still crashes everytime I log out, known issue, SOE most likely won't fix it for a while).

Next time I get the error I'll post the full report for you CptDanko


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos

I exclusively play hardcore conquest. All day today so far (on multiple servers), as soon as the last ticket (person killed) is processed the game crashes. Every single round.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> Im trying to see if we all have same exception code. From what I gathered so far after hours and hours of browsing the web for this, most crashes have exception code c000005.


have you tried this http://answers.ea.com/t5/Battlefield-4/To-Everyone-Crashing-in-BF4-c0000005-Error/td-p/1753793


----------



## CptDanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> have you tried this http://answers.ea.com/t5/Battlefield-4/To-Everyone-Crashing-in-BF4-c0000005-Error/td-p/1753793


Of course, that was one of the first google results. My PB is updated, my origin games folder is already set to full permisions for everyone I have no users listed. One thing Im trying now is to run game exe as administrator.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Random Question: What is some of your guys' SPM?


946:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/TotallydubbedHD/stats/177435049/pc/

Ridiculous - no idea how it got there.
One day it was 500, after a day's work - it went to 946.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Any one used codeskey.com before? BF4 Premium for £30 are they legit?
> 
> http://codeskey.com/battlefield-4-pc-code-cdkey-bf4-download-key-Premium-Expansion-Only


these two are for sure legit:
http://gamingtitans.com/battlefield-4-premium
http://www.simplycdkeys.com/origin/battlefield-4-premium-content
I got mine from simplycd keys (for my cousin) and bought theprem + game for myself


----------



## theturbofd

Nevermind brahs


----------



## skupples

seems like a good way to get your self banned.

10$ off premium isn't a deal. Going to continue to wait, since I don't even have a real computer put together right now. Just a 3930k & a titan in a makeshift box bench.


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> seems like a good way to get your self banned.


Indeed. There is/was a forum post on the PC section of battlelog stating it would result in a ban.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> Indeed. There is/was a forum post on the PC section of battlelog stating it would result in a ban.


Yeah... Wait the two weeks, buy the over priced Premium, or expose your self to a possible perma-ban.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> seems like a good way to get your self banned.
> 
> 10$ off premium isn't a deal. Going to continue to wait, since I don't even have a real computer put together right now. Just a 3930k & a titan in a makeshift box bench.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> Indeed. There is/was a forum post on the PC section of battlelog stating it would result in a ban.


sorry what are you guys on about?

how is buying from a legit source for premium going to ban anyone!?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 946:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/TotallydubbedHD/stats/177435049/pc/
> 
> Ridiculous - no idea how it got there.
> One day it was 500, after a day's work - it went to 946.
> these two are for sure legit:
> http://gamingtitans.com/battlefield-4-premium
> http://www.simplycdkeys.com/origin/battlefield-4-premium-content
> I got mine from simplycd keys (for my cousin) and bought theprem + game for myself


Double XP is the reason for SPM inflation. Lot's of 1000+ SPM matches.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> sorry what are you guys on about?
> 
> how is buying from a legit source for premium going to ban anyone!?


I'm sorry what? No one said buying premium from a CD-Key vendor would result in ban.

We said:

Using the reg edit + download will likely result in ban. For the people who want early access to CR, but didn't buy premium. They are setting them selves up for a possible perma-ban by running the work around.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> Indeed. There is/was a forum post on the PC section of battlelog stating it would result in a ban.


I don't see any such thread. Do you have a link to it?


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I don't see any such thread. Do you have a link to it?


It wasn't a sticky. I will go see if I can find it.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> I exclusively play hardcore conquest. All day today so far (on multiple servers), as soon as the last ticket (person killed) is processed the game crashes. Every single round.


I also only play hc conquest, and have either crash, bsod, or redsod during round end.

This is why I quit before the game transitions to a new game, every game.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> It wasn't a sticky. I will go see if I can find it.


Ah don't worry about it. I think I found it. Just someone in the peanut gallery saying that. I didn't realize that forum moved so quickly.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> Im trying to see if we all have same exception code. From what I gathered so far after hours and hours of browsing the web for this, most crashes have exception code c000005.


Mine were that....sorry rig is in pieces so I can't get into the event viewer etc.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Well, I can imagine the reason there's no ultra large maps is because of how resource hungry they'd be. If they did end up making one, it would have to be much more simple than all of the other maps which result in an even more boring map.


"Resource hungry"


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Does Battlefield 4 restart it self for anyone. I'm at the tank part and when I reach a certain point the game restarts at the main menu/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Double XP is the reason for SPM inflation. Lot's of 1000+ SPM matches.


that explains it!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm sorry what? No one said buying premium from a CD-Key vendor would result in ban.
> 
> We said:
> 
> Using the reg edit + download will likely result in ban. For the people who want early access to CR, but didn't buy premium. They are setting them selves up for a possible perma-ban by running the work around.


I'm guessing that's why turbo edited his post.
As I can't see it mentioned in this BF4 thread (unless I looked over it)


----------



## Indy1944

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> It's a developer vs publisher type of deal. Honestly who cares.
> 
> So do people like the new maps? Other than silk road most of the maps horribly balanced.


The whole game is horribly layed out


----------



## RAFFY

So I just went 30-3 running around with a stupid LMG and a red dot just spraying and praying. These LMG's take no skill what so ever lol.


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> So I just went 30-3 running around with a stupid LMG and a red dot just spraying and praying. These LMG's take no skill what so ever lol.


Unless it is only certain LMG, I believe there is a bug with them that prevents any bullet spread from taking place while looking through sights and using automatic fire.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> Unless it is only certain LMG, I believe there is a bug with them that prevents any bullet spread from taking place while looking through sights and using automatic fire.


lololol that's glorious. So glad I only payed 20$ for this polished turd.

as to the reg edit work around, that is why I said *possibly*


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> So I just went 30-3 running around with a stupid LMG and a red dot just spraying and praying. These LMG's take no skill what so ever lol.


my m249 is my go to weapon when I'm losing KD haha


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> lololol that's glorious. So glad I only payed 20$ for this polished turd.


This.


----------



## bgtrance

LOL, so that's why everyone is a playing the damn Support class and running around with M249s.... Even some of my recon friends are doing it..... Jesus Christ


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I think I'm going to have to turn my terrain decoration back down to high, cutting it really close to my vram cap with these new maps.
> 
> Any word about the CR map's levolution features?


Just an FYI, Ultra means Low and Low means Ultra. Not sure about Medium and High. But if I take 2 screenshots, the Ultra settings shows less detail than Low. Honestly though, what I noticed were more shrubs and bushes and personally, I think it would be better to NOT have them, lol. I mean, some of the bushes were dense enough that you might think you have a bit of cover, lol!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> That is what I was wondering. Do people use kb and mouse or joystick?


I use this:










http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826102204

Also, SO happy they got rid of the Commander UAV/EMP or whatever that was that caused my screen to look like I had a dying GPU. Even better tho is the lack of sound dropping out, especially on Golmud Railroad and Lancang Dam.

Sadly tho, it seems I have started getting the sound loop crash after the patch. Totally freezes the PC and I have to reboot.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> So I just went 30-3 running around with a stupid LMG and a red dot just spraying and praying. These LMG's take no skill what so ever lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless it is only certain LMG, I believe there is a bug with them that prevents any bullet spread from taking place while looking through sights and using automatic fire.
Click to expand...

seems like when i try full auto i hit everywhere except where im aiming even at close range. this sounds like one of those bugs thats actually a feature


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> seems like when i try full auto i hit everywhere except where im aiming even at close range. this sounds like one of those bugs thats actually a feature


In Bad Company 2 LMGs got a bonus the longer you fired on auto if I'm not mistaken. But in BF4, depending on what attachments you use, some will apply penalties to automatic fire. I always find I'm way more accurate with LMGs using bursts of 6-10 rounds.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I personally keep going through a love/hate relationship with the game, I am having absolutely zero system issues currently and the only ones had through pre-alpha to currently patched release were end user created, ie overclock. My opinion differs daily lol usually due to my own performance which differs daily due to inconsitecies in the vehicle/weapon play. I am really liking china rising though, finally a tank map, a decent infantry map and a nice mix of looks/graphics. I have limited server search to max 48 this last day or so and find it much better, on 64 the spam drives me nuts.


You sound like me. I was enjoying the game much more than BF3, but when I got a Lightboost 120hz monitor...well, EVERYTHING changed. I played for 15 hours straight. The motion clarity, mouse response, and my overall enjoyment was WAY higher than just 144hz wo/ Lightboost. It truly is a game changer. I see you're using a 1440P, so you might get poopy pants going to 1080P, but man...just...yeah. LB FTW!!!

Go here: http://www.testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=toronto-map.png&pps=960&pursuit=0

W/ 144hz, I cannot read the map. Not even close.

When I flip on Lightboost 120hz, I can read EVERYTHING, even the smallest print.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> Unless it is only certain LMG, I believe there is a bug with them that prevents any bullet spread from taking place while looking through sights and using automatic fire.


I never noticed that when I was figuring out recoil patterns in the test range. I've gone through all of the LMGs except the three I haven't unlocked which are the MG4, RPK-12 and RPK-74m and they all have noticeable spread.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Just got my first BF4 crash in a very long time. Great patch.


----------



## grunion

I keep getting kicked because it say another computer logged into my account









I've even changed my pw multiple times.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> I keep getting kicked because it say another computer logged into my account
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've even changed my pw multiple times.


I have that issue too.

Not sure on whether if indeed, someone logged in from a diff computer stealing my game, or EA origin trolling me


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronin*
> 
> If I remember correctly, at the beginning (before anyone has even mentioned Premium), Deluxe was marketed as Vanilla version with the free DLC on day 1.
> 
> However, when they announced Premium all that was changed, I did play a lot of Bf3 and i do remember how things worked then, but as I said Deluxe was marketed with the day 1 DLC pass.


nothing changed

china rising was scheduled for December the 17th (day 1)

dice then announced premium which allows users to gain access 2 weeks earlier than day 1 release


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> I keep getting kicked because it say another computer logged into my account
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've even changed my pw multiple times.


The only time I get this message is when I bsod, quick restart the pewter and open origin again. Never heard of anyone getting kicked because of it.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> nothing changed
> 
> china rising was scheduled for December the 17th (day 1)
> 
> dice then announced premium which allows users to gain access 2 weeks earlier than day 1 release


^^This.


----------



## Outcasst

Just had a 900MB patch install...


----------



## ihatelolcats

just found this really good video showing the weird problems with trigger firing
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cu-Zl7Tg_5s
think how much better shooting would feel if the guns actually fired on time. lol


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> just found this really good video showing the weird problems with trigger firing
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cu-Zl7Tg_5s
> think how much better shooting would feel if the guns actually fired on time. lol


wow, I knew i felt this in the single player (all iv'e played so far)

reminded me of Nazi Zombie army @ launch.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> just found this really good video showing the weird problems with trigger firing
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cu-Zl7Tg_5s
> think how much better shooting would feel if the guns actually fired on time. lol


Interesting find for sure. Thanks!


----------



## ivers

I had this wonderful squad and winning team, game crash.

I re log asap but in the other team and lose the game 5 sec after i join. come on

Quick question; do i lose some of the points i did in my match if i crash?


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> just found this really good video showing the weird problems with trigger firing
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cu-Zl7Tg_5s
> think how much better shooting would feel if the guns actually fired on time. lol


I don't really think that's a problem. It doesn't feel any different to BF3 or BC2. Maybe if you think about it too much? Dunno, but the only guns where the delay is at all noticeable to me are the .44 and M412 and that was intentional.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I never noticed that when I was figuring out recoil patterns in the test range. I've gone through all of the LMGs except the three I haven't unlocked which are the MG4, RPK-12 and RPK-74m and they all have noticeable spread.


All I know is that these guns are for scrubs, they are skill-less. LMG + Stubby + Red Dot = Spraying Ownage. Now I know why the old people in my gaming community use LMG's lol.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> All I know is that these guns are for scrubs, they are skill-less. LMG + Stubby + Red Dot = Spraying Ownage. Now I know why the old people in my gaming community use LMG's lol.


What exactly makes them better at spraying than any other gun?


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Random Question: What is some of your guys' SPM?


About 1200 right now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Person going 25/5 in a Jet complaining how mobile AA is OP..


Lol, mobile AA is very OP. If I am in the AA tank absolutely nothing can fly. When you max out the AA tank you get these heat seeking missiles at will hit the target, no matter what. You can fire them two at a time and flares or smoke will not stop them.

An AA tank in the right hands is unstopple, against air or infantry. Its only weakness is against other armored vehicles.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> just found this really good video showing the weird problems with trigger firing
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cu-Zl7Tg_5s
> think how much better shooting would feel if the guns actually fired on time. lol
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really think that's a problem. It doesn't feel any different to BF3 or BC2. Maybe if you think about it too much? Dunno, but the only guns where the delay is at all noticeable to me are the .44 and M412 and that was intentional.
Click to expand...

i really dont remember BC2 feeling that way. BF3 maybe, but i didnt play it that much. its a problem because if you shoot a moving target at close range you will miss. you have to lead always to get hits. its a very strange behavior and makes the game seem unresponsive


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivers*
> 
> I had this wonderful squad and winning team, game crash.
> 
> I re log asap but in the other team and lose the game 5 sec after i join. come on
> 
> Quick question; do i lose some of the points i did in my match if i crash?


If it's a client crash on your end you still get the points. If the server crashes you may not.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> If it's a client crash on your end you still get the points. If the server crashes you may not.


I did notice that later on that's pretty cool, I've had one crash today only other than that less crashing.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> All I know is that these guns are for scrubs, they are skill-less. LMG + Stubby + Red Dot = Spraying Ownage. Now I know why the old people in my gaming community use LMG's lol.




: J
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> just found this really good video showing the weird problems with trigger firing
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cu-Zl7Tg_5s
> think how much better shooting would feel if the guns actually fired on time. lol


Can't blame that on his/our own connection? I noticed this fora long time but I always thought it was my poor upload speed.


----------



## CptDanko

Now my crashes seem to be only happening when changing maps.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> All I know is that these guns are for scrubs, they are skill-less. LMG + Stubby + Red Dot = Spraying Ownage. Now I know why the old people in my gaming community use LMG's lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : J
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> just found this really good video showing the weird problems with trigger firing
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cu-Zl7Tg_5s
> think how much better shooting would feel if the guns actually fired on time. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't blame that on his/our own connection? I noticed this fora long time but I always thought it was my poor upload speed.
Click to expand...

i think not because the game uses client side hit detection, so everything on your client screen should be accurate. also, unless im mistaken the test range has 0 latency, doesnt talk to a server. the behavior shows on both online and test range.
in the video he estimates a latency of about 70ms on shots. the first server he plays on (locker map) he estimates to have 30ms or less latency


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Lol, mobile AA is very OP. If I am in the AA tank absolutely nothing can fly. When you max out the AA tank you get these heat seeking missiles at will hit the target, no matter what. You can fire them two at a time and flares or smoke will not stop them.
> 
> An AA tank in the right hands is unstopple, against air or infantry. Its only weakness is against other armored vehicles.


A jet in the right hands is unstoppable. A tank in the right hands is unstoppable. An attack helicopter in the right hands is unstoppable..

The thing is, all of the above are good at doing multiple things. The mobile AA is only good at killing aircraft. Its only weakness is that it's basically a tin can when it comes to armor which is a pretty big weakness. If you have multiple enemy aircraft focusing you and either of them are decent pilots, you're probably going to die.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i really dont remember BC2 feeling that way. BF3 maybe, but i didnt play it that much. its a problem because if you shoot a moving target at close range you will miss. you have to lead always to get hits. its a very strange behavior and makes the game seem unresponsive


Are you talking about a delay between clicking and firing or a delay between clicking and impact? Because of how projectiles work in BF3/4, you should be leading shots just a bit anyway because there is a slight delay between clicking and impact.

This would explain why the guy is missing during the movie target test in that video. He's not clicking until the other person's head is dead center. Even with absolutely no delay between clicking and firing, he would still miss.


----------



## connectwise

The thing is though, on new maps like silk road, if you have one competent jet will just dominate. There are two jets per team, if you have one competent one, there will be at least one jet in the air for that team, and no lil bird or jets in the air for the other, and the lil bird on the stealth jet's team will just dominate.

The moble AA is insanely good vs infantry and boats. On some maps like dam and dawnbreak it can just stay outside of enemy encroaching areas and spam across the map. Moving forward to get more kills and moving back where no enemy tank/infantry can touch when it's damaged, for repairs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i think not because the game uses client side hit detection, so everything on your client screen should be accurate. also, unless im mistaken the test range has 0 latency, doesnt talk to a server. the behavior shows on both online and test range.
> in the video he estimates a latency of about 70ms on shots. the first server he plays on (locker map) he estimates to have 30ms or less latency


I think there's a massive delay in the game that show ms. Much of the time even when my ping is 50ms I would feel shaking and screen lag.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Lol, mobile AA is very OP. If I am in the AA tank absolutely nothing can fly. When you max out the AA tank you get these heat seeking missiles at will hit the target, no matter what. You can fire them two at a time and flares or smoke will not stop them.
> 
> An AA tank in the right hands is unstopple, against air or infantry. Its only weakness is against other armored vehicles.
> 
> 
> 
> A jet in the right hands is unstoppable. A tank in the right hands is unstoppable. An attack helicopter in the right hands is unstoppable..
> 
> The thing is, all of the above are good at doing multiple things. The mobile AA is only good at killing aircraft. Its only weakness is that it's basically a tin can when it comes to armor which is a pretty big weakness. If you have multiple enemy aircraft focusing you and either of them are decent pilots, you're probably going to die.
Click to expand...

Yeah, hate all these new fangled flying machines. When is Battlefield Crimea coming out?


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Yeah, hate all these new fangled flying machines. When is Battlefield Crimea coming out?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> What exactly makes them better at spraying than any other gun?


I think just the magazine size. I'm currently using the second LMG to unlock the others and I just don't even burst fire unless I'm sniping lol.


----------



## IAmDay

Anyone recommend a pair of gaming glasses? My eyes are starting to hurt instantly once I look at my screen.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*


wow what a great song!
I was listening to that whilst playing and didn't do too well with my m98b lol:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/409509301461522688/177435049/


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Anyone recommend a pair of gaming glasses? My eyes are starting to hurt instantly once I look at my screen.


I'm not a believer in gaming glasses. I would say that your monitor is too blame and maybe a new monitor would be the best solution.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Anyone recommend a pair of gaming glasses? My eyes are starting to hurt instantly once I look at my screen.


step a foot back maybe?







or turn down the brightness?

I'm pretty sure glasses isn't going to solve your problem unless you need a prescribed type.


----------



## LDV617

People swear by the Gunnar glasses. If you have an AMD card you get a discount. I'm suspicious though


----------



## EVILNOK

Does anyone here use Better Battlelog? I just found it a few days ago and started messing around with it:

http://getbblog.com/en/

It adds a cool little stats graph that pulls from BF4stats to your overview page and lots of other little things I haven't really messed with yet.


----------



## skupples

instant headaches are normally due to the eye constantly trying to focus something it perceives as off in the image. It can happen from too much AA, non-native resolutions (resolution scale) or a cheep ass monitor. This is one of the reasons TV's now come in "240hz" + models. faster blinking LED's (not true refresh rate) is softer on the eyes.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Only thing worth in BF4 right now is:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEAz7LGNsWk

Absolutely amazing work









EDIT:
OMG!
http://emblemsbf.com/

hahahhaha:
http://emblemsbf.com/emblem-1025.html


----------



## connectwise

So... I just got killed by a m2 slam mine, while flying in the air... in a stealth jet. I think it's time to call it quits for today.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Only thing worth in BF4 right now is:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEAz7LGNsWk
> 
> Absolutely amazing work


Some ppl have wayy too much time on their hands
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> People swear by the Gunnar glasses. If you have an AMD card you get a discount. I'm suspicious though


I actually own a pair. They work for after you've pulled an all nighter in front of your computer. For normal daily use my contrast is turned down so it never huts my eyes anyways.

Yes, they do work, objectively speaking. To what extent for another person though, I cannot say. They work for me, but I don't do many all nighters any more for them to be useful, since again, contrast is way down.


----------



## moocowman

What are some of your guys' preferred loadouts for tanks?


----------



## Sysop82

So when a server was full I would join. Maybe I would be 3 on queue. I would soon be loaded in as I moved up the queue. Well I buy premium two days ago. Now when I join a server that is full it says premium priority. Thinking I will get in faster. No. It sits there forever I never get in. I manually refresh servers after like 5 minutes waiting in premium queue and it shows it's no longer full so I manually join and get right in. Great bug


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Found my favourite one


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Man.. Killing campers is exhausting, super campers LOL. But the FAMAS is sure beast, it's like the AN-94. Crazy kick..


----------



## skupples

Wouldn't those glasses wash the image in yellow?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Man.. Killing campers is exhausting, super campers LOL. But the FAMAS is sure beast, it's like the AN-94. Crazy kick..


This is pretty much what my FPS existence has dwindled down to since I quit being a sniper. I now lone-wolf it hunting down scope blind campers. It's pretty entertaining how bad a pretty large % of them are.

I'm looking forward to finally getting into MP next week once my new system is complete. trip-titan & a 3930k in 3d surround heeeeerreeee IIIII come. Too bad the tri-SLi performance is probably 100% borked.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Wouldn't those glasses wash the image in yellow?
> This is pretty much what my FPS existence has dwindled down to since I quit being a sniper. I now lone-wolf it hunting down scope blind campers. It's pretty entertaining how bad a pretty large % of them are.
> 
> I'm looking forward to finally getting into MP next week once my new system is complete. trip-titan & a 3930k in 3d surround heeeeerreeee IIIII come. Too bad the tri-SLi performance is probably 100% borked.


I know right... I have soo many knifes kills just by campers alone. I think the most knife kills in the row was 5, wish the knife animation was faster, could of got more.

I've tried eye infinity on BF3, I got dizzy. Probably takes time to get used to it but soo many going on. I use surround more on non-online games.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> instant headaches are normally due to the eye constantly trying to focus something it perceives as off in the image. It can happen from too much AA, non-native resolutions (resolution scale) or a cheep ass monitor. This is one of the reasons TV's now come in "240hz" + models. faster blinking LED's (not true refresh rate) is softer on the eyes.


I have a acer 60hz piece of poop.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Found my favourite one


I have no artistic talent....now to find someone to make my Cthulu icon. Seriously....if you can make it anyone I will buy you a game on steam or something.


----------



## james8

how did you guys make all those fancy pictureS?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> how did you guys make all those fancy pictureS?


http://www.bf4-emblems.com/portfolio/

http://emblemsbf.com/


----------



## theturbofd

First match in china rising for me and this happens


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> http://www.bf4-emblems.com/portfolio/
> 
> http://emblemsbf.com/


Some of those are way too good..

I do not have the patience to do that kind of stuff. It was a pain for me to even make designs in Forza and those games have a little bit more freedom as far as designs go.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Some of those are way too good..
> 
> I do not have the patience to do that kind of stuff. It was a pain for me to even make designs in Forza and those games have a little bit more freedom as far as designs go.


You can just copy and paste them into your battlelog, no work needed.


----------



## _REAPER_

Thank you for the help ROLL TIDE


----------



## DoomDash

So, what do you guys think the best guns are in every category?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> What are some of your guys' preferred loadouts for tanks?


Best loadout is not the chosen by the majority atm due to the firing glitch so the only set up worth running if you want to win most tank fights is sabot/staff and hope for a decent gunner. The sooner this is patched the better, a margin of skill may return to tanking.

@doomdash, I do not think there is a whole lot to choose between any of the guns really but my personal favourites are

Assault - Ace23 - ScarH
Engineer - Aku12 - Sg553
Support - M249
Recon - None


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> You can just copy and paste them into your battlelog, no work needed.


I meant doing my own designs.







I don't want an emblem that everyone else has. I do like my cow, though. Looks pretty awesome on the front of a quad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> So, what do you guys think the best guns are in every category?


To me personally, I feel there really isn't a best gun in most categories since there's a bit of variety in what roles certain guns play and what advantages they have.

For example, the FAMAS is an insane gun for close quarters. Its fire-rate has it melting through enemies. Then on the other end of the spectrum you have the ACE-23 or the CZ-805, both of which are quite good at mid-range.

The only time I would say one gun is the best in its category it would be the M249 for the LMGs. I'm not sure about DMRs either since I've only unlocked the MK11.


----------



## Sannakji

Man, I'm such a noob at this game; played lots of BF3 but stayed a noob throughout the course of the year, even had the most basic weapons for my vehicles.

I just don't know how to unlock anything I guess. Anyone know of youtube channels with BF4 tutorials?

How can I use those canted sights? Why can't I be a straight medic? I take it it's been lumped in to the support class, but how do I unlock medipack and defibrulators?


----------



## dmasteR

Just got 200K points in one game. lol..


----------



## kelvintheiah

any fix on app crash issue on bf4? cant play well with my game crashing every time i play.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> First match in china rising for me and this happens


This has happened to people since launch on nomral maps, according to the official forum.


----------



## steven88

Hello guys, I have a question regarding the G18 pistol. Should I be using a compensator to reduce the side to side recoil?

I looked up some info on symthic regarding compensator and muzzle break....and both attachments reduce side to side or vertical recoil by 25% respectively...but increases spread by 30%.....to me that sounds completely counter productive, no? If somebody could shed some light regarding these two attachments....and when I should be using them, and for what weapon, etc....I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## cowie

hey you guys just wanted to make mention that 64bit is a go with afterburner rtss recording and osd is working great









sorry my vids are worse then me as player but just proof

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75A4UUkl5as

from alex

=======
Here we go, RTSS 6.0.0 beta 2 is online and available for download:

http://archive.sunet.se/pub/games/PC/guru3d/afterburner/RTSSSetup600Beta2-Guru3D.rar

Before using it please invest couple minutes in reading the release notes and known issues section. Also, I remind that you cannot use new encoder server features introduced in this RTSS without new Afterburner (which is not available for download yet).
Thanks again to all who took part in closed beta testing.

Alexey Nicolaychuk aka Unwinder, RivaTuner creator


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> You sound like me. I was enjoying the game much more than BF3, but when I got a Lightboost 120hz monitor...well, EVERYTHING changed. I played for 15 hours straight. The motion clarity, mouse response, and my overall enjoyment was WAY higher than just 144hz wo/ Lightboost. It truly is a game changer. I see you're using a 1440P, so you might get poopy pants going to 1080P, but man...just...yeah. LB FTW!!!
> 
> Go here: http://www.testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=toronto-map.png&pps=960&pursuit=0
> 
> W/ 144hz, I cannot read the map. Not even close.
> 
> When I flip on Lightboost 120hz, I can read EVERYTHING, even the smallest print.


what is lightboost? does it come with the monitor or what?


----------



## hotwheels1997

There must be someone with an i5-3570k and a 7950 @ 1100/1575 here? If so,can you tell me what are your frames on Ultra preset?
I game @ 1680x1050 which isn't much different in terms of FPS and I get an average of 60+fps but occasional dips to 52-53fps when there are a bunch of people around me and explosions. Is this normal or is my PC performing lower than it should?
BF3 was 75-80fps + all the time on Ultra and the graphics aren't that much better.Better - yes,but not by a lot.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> EDIT:
> OMG!
> http://emblemsbf.com/
> 
> hahahhaha:
> http://emblemsbf.com/emblem-1025.html


Some dude posted these a few pages back. Some of them are friggin awesome







.

But soon _everybody_ is going to have exactly the same emblems, no more personalised creativity haha. I feel kinda bad wasting my time trying to make a decent emblem before discovering these bad boys haha.

EDIT: What's the max amount of emblems you can have?


----------



## hotwheels1997

Confirmed,RTSS 6.0.0beta2 is working flawlessly with BF4.Here is a video ,recording with MSI Afterburner:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FDsQahnFSs&feature=youtu.be
Finally,I don't have to use Playclaw anymore for recordering.(MGPEJ codec).


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> hey you guys just wanted to make mention that 64bit is a go with afterburner rtss recording and osd is working great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry my vids are worse then me as player but just proof
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75A4UUkl5as
> 
> from alex
> 
> =======
> Here we go, RTSS 6.0.0 beta 2 is online and available for download:
> 
> http://archive.sunet.se/pub/games/PC/guru3d/afterburner/RTSSSetup600Beta2-Guru3D.rar
> 
> Before using it please invest couple minutes in reading the release notes and known issues section. Also, I remind that you cannot use new encoder server features introduced in this RTSS without new Afterburner (which is not available for download yet).
> Thanks again to all who took part in closed beta testing.
> 
> Alexey Nicolaychuk aka Unwinder, RivaTuner creator


Its important to always site (Link) the source of your information and not just a random link to a download. Thanks for doing this in the future.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Hello guys, I have a question regarding the G18 pistol. Should I be using a compensator to reduce the side to side recoil?
> 
> I looked up some info on symthic regarding compensator and muzzle break....and both attachments reduce side to side or vertical recoil by 25% respectively...but increases spread by 30%.....to me that sounds completely counter productive, no? If somebody could shed some light regarding these two attachments....and when I should be using them, and for what weapon, etc....I would greatly appreciate it!


Getting caught up in narrowing down attachments and comparing their performance differences seems like a grand waste of time and effort with the way hitreg/netcode is now. My advice is to learn how to counter that first bullet recoil and not take a hit on accuracy/ spread at all. lol the last thing you'd want from the g18 is more spread.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> This has happened to people since launch on nomral maps, according to the official forum.


hahahaha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Some dude posted these a few pages back. Some of them are friggin awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> But soon _everybody_ is going to have exactly the same emblems, no more personalised creativity haha. I feel kinda bad wasting my time trying to make a decent emblem before discovering these bad boys haha.
> 
> EDIT: What's the max amount of emblems you can have?


I'm on premium (dunno if that makes a difference) - but I got 8 saved








I agree a lot of people are going to have it - but meh - I like having a nice emblem







!


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> what is lightboost? does it come with the monitor or what?


Monitor has to support it. Most new ones do. And it has to be a supported video card, eg 780 ti


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> what is lightboost? does it come with the monitor or what?


AFAIK Lightboost is a strobe backlight invented by NVIDIA for 3D Vision, people found a way to use this backlight in 2D mode to completely eliminate Motion Blur.

Supported monitors:
Quote:


> ASUS: VG248QE, ASUS VG278H, ASUS VG278HE,
> BENQ XL2411T, BENQ XL2420T, BENQ XL2420TX, BENQ XL2420TE, BENQ XL2720T,
> Acer HN274HBbmiiid.


http://www.blurbusters.com/zero-motion-blur/lightboost/


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> This has happened to people since launch on nomral maps, according to the official forum.


Hahaha, Quality.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> AFAIK Lightboost is a strobe backlight invented by NVIDIA for 3D Vision, people found a way to use this backlight in 2D mode to completely eliminate Motion Blur.
> 
> Supported monitors:
> http://www.blurbusters.com/zero-motion-blur/lightboost/


longer list also includes the samsungs
http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2330173


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> I know right... I have soo many knifes kills just by campers alone. I think the most knife kills in the row was 5, wish the knife animation was faster, could of got more.
> 
> I've tried eye infinity on BF3, I got dizzy. Probably takes time to get used to it but soo many going on. I use surround more on non-online games.


It's quite entertaining in any online game to find a row of people camping. I can only assume that goes to the 10th degree in BF4 with the super tall buildings. Because modern FPS has been turned into Duck Hunt. Actually, duck hunt was harder.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I want to get this game but have a few questions. I am a CoD fan but the recent game (Ghosts) is garbage optimized. Uses full 2GB of vram but only 60% on my core. I can play crysis 3 and lasts light on very high settings so I know it aint my rig. Suffice it to say Im moving onto BF4.

1. Is this game optimized decently? I have seen users saying "fix the game" so curious whats up.

2. Will my sig rig provide a enjoyable framrate on medium to high settings?

3. Is the community decently mature by comparison?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> 3. Is the community decently mature by comparison?


roflmao


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I want to get this game but have a few questions. I am a CoD fan but the recent game (Ghosts) is garbage optimized. Uses full 2GB of vram but only 60% on my core. I can play crysis 3 and lasts light on very high settings so I know it aint my rig. Suffice it to say Im moving onto BF4.
> 
> 1. Is this game optimized decently? I have seen users saying "fix the game" so curious whats up.
> 
> 2. Will my sig rig provide a enjoyable framrate on medium to high settings?
> 
> 3. Is the community decently mature by comparison?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Your questions assume BF4 is a finished game. It is not. The price of the game seems to be back to its original price as well. If you have no problem with paying full price for an incomplete game (as of right now), then by all means. Game/server stability is a gamble right now, but your rig should be able to handle the game. The gaming community is not mature. I play with the chat log OFF. If you want a better initial experience, i'd say wait a month or 2 before buying.


----------



## skupples

Should of got it for 19.99$ last week.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Should of got it for 19.99$ last week.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Your questions assume BF4 is a finished game. It is not. The price of the game seems to be back to its original price as well. If you have no problem with paying full price for an incomplete game (as of right now), then by all means. Game/server stability is a gamble right now, but your rig should be able to handle the game. The gaming community is not mature. I play with the chat log OFF. If you want a better initial experience, i'd say wait a month or 2 before buying.


Thats a huge bummer. That's exactly cut/paste what I would say about Ghosts. Its on sale for 40 bucks for me so I pulled the trigger. Risk seems worth it considering I can always get a refund from origin. I played the beta and it wasent to bad, so has it improved? If I dont get to play it for 2 months im fine with that as long as it ends up being good. Right now I think im just fed up with CoD from IW. Looking for a change.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Should of got it for 19.99$ last week.


I know ive been kicking myself since.....


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Thats a huge bummer. That's exactly cut/paste what I would say about Ghosts. Its on sale for 40 bucks for me so I pulled the trigger. Risk seems worth it considering I can always get a refund from origin. I played the beta and it wasent to bad, so has it improved? If I dont get to play it for 2 months im fine with that as long as it ends up being good. Right now I think im just fed up with CoD from IW. Looking for a change.


Seems Ghosts was purposely designed to be a resource consuming whore.

Edit: I'm still waiting for a GOOD Deal on premium to come around, may be a few more weeks though. I'm guessing it will happen right before/after xmas.

10$ off is not a good deal.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Thats a huge bummer. That's exactly cut/paste what I would say about Ghosts. Its on sale for 40 bucks for me so I pulled the trigger. Risk seems worth it considering I can always get a refund from origin. I played the beta and it wasent to bad, so has it improved? If I dont get to play it for 2 months im fine with that as long as it ends up being good. Right now I think im just fed up with CoD from IW. Looking for a change.
> I know ive been kicking myself since.....


You could always mess with cs:go for a little bit. The game is a lot stabler. Its also a lesser financial commitment.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> You could always mess with cs:go for a little bit. The game is a lot stabler. Its also a lesser financial commitment.


I have been playing it.









I just get bored of it pretty fast. Looking for a game I can put some hours into until ESO comes out.


----------



## trivium nate

well that blur issue is finally solved:

but sometimes when i try to join a multiplayer match i get a big white screen or sometimes a bi blue screen then it crash's to a display driver error...

I am using 331.93 drivers....

i also just used the geforce experience to optimize the game....lets see how it runs now


----------



## Totally Dubbed

i reverted back to 331.65 drivers.


----------



## CptDanko

Great now there seems to be no way to contact EA on the phone, just option for live chat, where the idiot I was talking too in chat never responded again after I told him this friggen game still crashes.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> Great now there seems to be no way to contact EA on the phone, just option for live chat, where the idiot I was talking too in chat never responded again after I told him this friggen game still crashes.


TBF the EA people on their live chat system are pretty good in my experience.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> 3. Is the community decently mature by comparison?


Not really, though some servers are better than others.
BF4 is best played in a squad of mates- unfortunately nobody I know plays BF so I'm stuck with pugging


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I am unable to unlock the following:
MP7
UCAV
SUAV

Done the assignments and it still doesn't complete nor show it in game.
I'm quite pissed off. Anyone know a work-around? Even if it means hacking -as I'm tired of EA's BS.


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I am unable to unlock the following:
> MP7
> UCAV
> SUAV
> 
> Done the assignments and it still doesn't complete nor show it in game.
> I'm quite pissed off. Anyone know a work-around? Even if it means hacking -as I'm tired of EA's BS.


Log out *IN* battlelog and log back in *USING* battlelog?


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> Log out *IN* battlelog and log back in *USING* battlelog?


Yeah, I've had to log out and back in again to get stuff to unlock.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I play with the chat log OFF.


So that is why you ignored me last night then....

I thought you were just being rude


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I don't think you guys understand - the assignments don't unlock.
In game or on battlelog.

ie. Get a kill in the bombing raid I've gotten kills (video evidence captured) and I don't get the assignment completed.
Nothing to do with bblog being logged in or out


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I play with the chat log OFF.


I don't blame you


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> So that is why you ignored me last night then....
> 
> I thought you were just being rude


you want to play now? The origin chat doesnt interrupt my game, so someone can send an invite, but you wont see until you alt-tab. By that time, you or your buddy already finished the match....


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I don't think you guys understand - the assignments don't unlock.
> In game or on battlelog.
> 
> ie. Get a kill in the bombing raid I've gotten kills (video evidence captured) and I don't get the assignment completed.
> Nothing to do with bblog being logged in or out


No. I understand what you are saying. Did you try what I suggested?

Many people have success having things (previously unlocked that did not unlock) unlock after logging out and back in using ONLY battlelog not Origin. This has been successfully used to have medals, ribbons, weapons, battlepacks, etc... show up.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> well that blur issue is finally solved:
> 
> but sometimes when i try to join a multiplayer match i get a big white screen or sometimes a bi blue screen then it crash's to a display driver error...
> 
> I am using 331.93 drivers....
> 
> i also just used the geforce experience to optimize the game....lets see how it runs now


I think that is driver related. I was getting that same DX error on AMD's Beta 9.2 but since 9.4 it has gone away. Now my only crash is the stupid BF4 has crashed message. Try some other drivers I heard that Nvidia's latest driver is a nightmare.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> No. I understand what you are saying. Did you try what I suggested?
> 
> Many people have success having things (previously unlocked that did not unlock) unlock after logging out and back in using ONLY battlelog not Origin. This has been successfully used to have medals, ribbons, weapons, battlepacks, etc... show up.


I understand brother, but I have tried it (and origin as well after) and doesn't work. Literally, they don't unlock, no matter what I do.


----------



## Thoth420

I like the MP7 so much I would have to contact DICE on that one. At least the BF3 version.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I like the MP7 so much I would have to contact DICE on that one. At least the BF3 version.


That's the funny thing - I contacted them and they were utterly useless.
In fact they "hung up on me" 3x in a row.

I'll call them if I can on Monday - but I've got a better plan - go to their HQ in Guildford and molatov them. I think that will set them straight.

On that note - anyway of opening a lawsuit against EA for unfinished products?
I don't want to play BF4 anymore to be honest - I've had enough of the problems, the bugs, the imbalances, the glitches, the hacking - just everything about the game sucks so hard.
I paid for a product, not a BETA - so in that respect, under tradingstandard, if I'm not mistaken - you can take them to court?
Anyone have any ideas about that?


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> On that note - anyway of opening a lawsuit against EA for unfinished products?


Good luck with that. Hope you've got deep pockets to pay for them lawyers.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Good luck with that. Hope you've got deep pockets to pay for them lawyers.


He would still lose. He signed his life & rights away when purchasing the game & agreeing to the EULA. They will be happy to have you quit playing since you already gave them the money!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That's the funny thing - I contacted them and they were utterly useless.
> In fact they "hung up on me" 3x in a row.
> 
> I'll call them if I can on Monday - but I've got a better plan - go to their HQ in Guildford and molatov them. I think that will set them straight.
> 
> On that note - anyway of opening a lawsuit against EA for unfinished products?
> I don't want to play BF4 anymore to be honest - I've had enough of the problems, the bugs, the imbalances, the glitches, the hacking - just everything about the game sucks so hard.
> I paid for a product, not a BETA - so in that respect, under tradingstandard, if I'm not mistaken - you can take them to court?
> Anyone have any ideas about that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> He would still lose. He signed his life & rights away when purchasing the game & agreeing to the EULA. They will be happy to have you quit playing since you already gave them the money!


Unfortunately Skup is right and a sad truth but it doesn't have to be this way at all and that is what is so frustrating.
Much as I love to hate them...Blizzard would never do something like that. I am sure has a ton to do with their income generation being subscription based but frankly their CR is amazing. Anything within their capability they will pretty much do. Frankly I would pay the same sub fee for a quality version of BF that I did for WoW. In a world were lots of game companies are trying to copy what Blizzard does they never seem to understand what exactly it is that makes them so much better....and it isn't their games at least when taken face value.

I mention this because this game has a significantly large following and grand ideals but fall short in DICE ability to deliver a quality working product to the end user.
Someone remarked BF4 is a polished turd...and that is a perfect description of it in current state.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> He would still lose. He signed his life & rights away when purchasing the game & agreeing to the EULA. They will be happy to have you quit playing since you already gave them the money!


Very true sadly.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Unfortunately Skup is right and a sad truth but it doesn't have to be this way at all and that is what is so frustrating.
> Much as I love to hate them...Blizzard would never do something like that. I am sure has a ton to do with their income generation being subscription based but frankly their CR is amazing. Anything within their capability they will pretty much do. Frankly I would pay the same sub fee for a quality version of BF that I did for WoW. In a world were lots of game companies are trying to copy what Blizzard does they never seem to understand what exactly it is that makes them so much better....and it isn't their games at least when taken face value.
> 
> I mention this because this game has a significantly large following and grand ideals but fall short in DICE ability to deliver a quality working product to the end user.
> Someone remarked BF4 is a polished turd...and that is a perfect description of it in current state.


I know he is right - just curious if there was a work-around that


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I know he is right - just curious if there was a work-around that


You say you know he is right, yet you're curious if there is a work-around.

If you know what we're saying is right, then you would know there is no work-around (unfortunately).


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Unfortunately Skup is right and a sad truth but it doesn't have to be this way at all and that is what is so frustrating.
> Much as I love to hate them...Blizzard would never do something like that. I am sure has a ton to do with their income generation being subscription based but frankly their CR is amazing. Anything within their capability they will pretty much do. Frankly I would pay the same sub fee for a quality version of BF that I did for WoW. In a world were lots of game companies are trying to copy what Blizzard does they never seem to understand what exactly it is that makes them so much better....and it isn't their games at least when taken face value.
> 
> I mention this because this game has a significantly large following and grand ideals but fall short in DICE ability to deliver a quality working product to the end user.
> Someone remarked BF4 is a polished turd...and that is a perfect description of it in current state.


Sorry but wow and diablo 3 have had issues at least as bad and for longer than bf4. Blizzard is far from perfect. If you meant to say, blizzard is continuously improving their games through patches, than yeah, but so is dice.


----------



## skupples

Haven't touched a blizzard game since Diablo 2, so I can't comment on the quality of Blizzard. (cough) diablo 3 auction house profits set records (cough) (no way to remove it) (oh nvm we are going to remove it)

Path Of Exile > D3 or TL2... Even when POE only had 2 chapters and two difficulties it was better than d3


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> He would still lose. He signed his life & rights away when purchasing the game & agreeing to the EULA. They will be happy to have you quit playing since you already gave them the money!


Was there not a successful class action against EA sports not long ago? These EULA's don't hold up in court.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Was there not a successful class action against EA sports not long ago?


Never heard of it, but would be good if there was.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> He would still lose. He signed his life & rights away when purchasing the game & agreeing to the EULA. They will be happy to have you quit playing since you already gave them the money!
> 
> 
> 
> Was there not a successful class action against EA sports not long ago? These EULA's don't hold up in court.
Click to expand...

i think the eula doesnt prevent them being sued if they actually dont provide the service promised


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I don't get a lot of what's being said here....doesn't origin allow refunds as long as you haven't played all they way through?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Sorry but wow and diablo 3 have had issues at least as bad and for longer than bf4. Blizzard is far from perfect. If you meant to say, blizzard is continuously improving their games through patches, than yeah, but so is dice.


You would not get screwed out of an in game item....just wouldn't ever happen. Might have to wait a week but you would get it and getting hung up on that is just ridiculous. I talk to Dubbed daily so picturing someone who is paid to answer a phone and provide CR hanging up on him is just mind boggling. This is what we get with no subscription is the point I was trying to make and the option should be there. This is a sad fact in it of itself but seems to be the way the cookie crumbles these days.
All these new features were put in for competitive play .....total waste with the game in it's state. Fixing all the issues is just not realistic considering they let it release in such a despicable state. It shows a sell it and run tactic for a game that sadly I would have liked to enjoy daily for at least a couple years. I guess I have come to expect as much from single player titles but an online multiplayer team based shooter....


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Was there not a successful class action against EA sports not long ago? These EULA's don't hold up in court.


I have no idea. Most contracts along the lines if EULA's end up not holding up if enough people & money is brought forth.

A single person flinging poo over bf4 "not being complete" w/e that means would not suffice.


----------



## FlyingNugget

Man, BF4 still crashes a lot. At least for me. Really painful because I have BF4 on an old WD black, so it takes a while to load, and get back in.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Was there not a successful class action against EA sports not long ago? These EULA's don't hold up in court.


I don't recall any. Recently there were people trying to start one against EA/DICE for shutting down BC2' without notice. That kind of fell through when they found out it wasn't actually shut down, though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I don't get a lot of what's being said here....doesn't origin allow refunds as long as you haven't played all they way through?


Only within 24 hours of your purchase.


----------



## skupples

Allot of people have had issues getting refunds on BF4. Yes, within the 24 hour period.


----------



## the9quad

Playing on the PC and a laptop no crashes whatsoever in over 4 hours of gaming.









Yes EA has a return policy you have 24 hours to return any game you don't like. Really hard to fault them and act like they are taking your money and running, when no one else is offering a policy like that.

So if it was a buggy POS in the first 24 hours you should have returned it, if you didn't than you obviously had faith in them fixing it, which they are.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Problem is in the UK - there's no sort of incentive for suing a company.
The only thing I would receive is a refund for the game - whilst spending maybe £5k or more on lawyers.

Whereas in the USA - the company is also charged - for "damages" - so you might only sue them for $100, but then get $100,000 in damages.
The company, would then think twice, because if one person can do it, many can - then that will entice them to sort out their game and/or refund people who are unhappy without a lawsuit.

I'm a man of principles. If I could, I would.


----------



## CptDanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> TBF the EA people on their live chat system are pretty good in my experience.
> Not really, though some servers are better than others.
> BF4 is best played in a squad of mates- unfortunately nobody I know plays BF so I'm stuck with pugging


Both their chat system and phone are crap. I remember a few weeks ago and I quote this one of the EA "specialists" said "lower graphic quality settings" to try and resolve crash.
The most n00b response I ever heard from them


----------



## falcon26

Has anyone compared running BF4 in 32bit mode vs. 64 bit mode? I just tried the 32bit mode on Windows 7 64 bit and to me anyway it seemed to run smoother in 32 bit mode....


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Monitor has to support it. Most new ones do. And it has to be a supported video card, eg 780 ti


Actually, you can do it with a AMD card as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I don't get a lot of what's being said here....doesn't origin allow refunds as long as you haven't played all they way through?


Seem to be a hit or miss even in the 24 hour period. No surprise though.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Was there not a successful class action against EA sports not long ago? These EULA's don't hold up in court.


yes there was it involved the NCAA and EA using college players likeness in there NCAA football/basketball games. http://www.al.com/sports/index.ssf/2013/09/ea_will_not_make_college_footb.html


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Playing on the PC and a laptop no crashes whatsoever in over 4 hours of gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes EA has a return policy you have 24 hours to return any game you don't like. Really hard to fault them and act like they are taking your money and running, when no one else is offering a policy like that.
> 
> So if it was a buggy POS in the first 24 hours you should have returned it, if you didn't than you obviously had faith in them fixing it, which they are.


The game has a lot of potential, that's for sure. It's really unfortunately that it's plagued with issues currently, but as you said DICE will fix them and they're definitely not going to just ditch the game or sweep the issues under the rug. I can't wait until the issues are fixed so they can start working on certain aspects of the game such as fixing/tweaking Defuse.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> Both their chat system and phone are crap. I remember a few weeks ago and I quote this one of the EA "specialists" said "lower graphic quality settings" to try and resolve crash.
> The most n00b response I ever heard from them


Was that EA "specialist" general support? At the time, there really wouldn't have been any way for support to know what the causes of the crash were. I'm sure they were doing their best to help people when they had absolutely no idea how to fix the issue.

Also.. n00b? That word really needs to be banned. It's such a silly and immature thing to say and it really looks far worse for the person saying it than the people it's aimed at.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Has anyone compared running BF4 in 32bit mode vs. 64 bit mode? I just tried the 32bit mode on Windows 7 64 bit and to me anyway it seemed to run smoother in 32 bit mode....


I found the second I turned off hyper tbreading it ran super smooth
turn it back on and lags really bad.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> I found the second I turned off hyper tbreading it ran super smooth
> turn it back on and lags really bad.


Do you have your cores unparked?

I personally have a extremely smooth game with HT on.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Problem is in the UK - there's no sort of incentive for suing a company.
> The only thing I would receive is a refund for the game - whilst spending maybe £5k or more on lawyers.
> 
> Whereas in the USA - the company is also charged - for "damages" - so you might only sue them for $100, but then get $100,000 in damages.
> The company, would then think twice, because if one person can do it, many can - then that will entice them to sort out their game and/or refund people who are unhappy without a lawsuit.
> 
> I'm a man of principles. If I could, I would.


If you really want to persist with this have you considered trying the Business Ombudsman? If you threaten a company with the Business Ombudsman, they usually crack immediately. Digital purchases are big grey area though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> Both their chat system and phone are crap. I remember a few weeks ago and I quote this one of the EA "specialists" said "lower graphic quality settings" to try and resolve crash.
> The most n00b response I ever heard from them


So you're gonna base your opinion on an _entire_ service just with your experience with _a single_ person...
You have to understand these people have a difficult job and I am sure they were doing what they could to help.
Perhaps you could of been a little more polite towards said person?...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Was that EA "specialist" general support? At the time, there really wouldn't have been any way for support to know what the causes of the crash were. I'm sure they were doing their best to help people when they had absolutely no idea how to fix the issue.


I'm not quite sure what he defines as an "EA specialist". It was most likely as you said- general support.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Also.. n00b? That word really needs to be banned. It's such a silly and immature thing to say and it really looks far worse for the person saying it than the people it's aimed at.


I totally agree. It makes me cringe every time I see somebody say it- especially when they write in "1337 speak"


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Playing on the PC and a laptop no crashes whatsoever in over 4 hours of gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes EA has a return policy you have 24 hours to return any game you don't like. Really hard to fault them and act like they are taking your money and running, when no one else is offering a policy like that.
> 
> So if it was a buggy POS in the first 24 hours you should have returned it, if you didn't than you obviously had faith in them fixing it, which they are.


Just to play devils advocate here, as I often QQ about Steam's return policy, compared to Origin or Uplay. The response I normally get is "It's not up to steam because they are selling other peoples content" to which I normally say "if that was the case the once in a life time return policy wouldn't apply to source games" to which they reply "crickets crickets heay but Gaben is god"


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Sorry but wow and diablo 3 have had issues at least as bad and for longer than bf4. Blizzard is far from perfect. If you meant to say, blizzard is continuously improving their games through patches, than yeah, but so is dice.


WoW had issues? Since 2005 Ive yet to experience one lol.
Diablo 3 had issues with its Online DRM and the constant Error # whatever so you couldnt play it, I wish I got a refund, shame you cant with digital products.

But EA > every developer in terms of problems and snobness, even Bethesda! (Atleast their bugs are rather amusing)

Things they should do for BF4:
Tighter Hitbox.
Tighter Netcode.
Better synced Physics i.e. no wonkyness/teleporting when hitting objects or other vehicles didnt occur in 1942.
Rid the doritos completely.
Add a dynamic crosshair like in CS and that we can customize, like CS.
Add recoil, patterned similar to CS. i.e. easy to learn, hard to master.
No regenerative health. We have medkits and supply crates for that.
No more rock paper scissor vehicles.
Bigger maps.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> WoW had issues? Since 2005 Ive yet to experience one lol.
> Diablo 3 had issues with its Online DRM and the constant Error # whatever so you couldnt play it, I wish I got a refund, shame you cant with digital products.
> 
> But EA > every developer in terms of problems and snobness, even Bethesda! (Atleast their bugs are rather amusing)
> 
> Things they should do for BF4:
> Tighter Hitbox.
> Tighter Netcode.
> Better synced Physics i.e. no wonkyness/teleporting when hitting objects or other vehicles didnt occur in 1942.
> Rid the doritos completely.
> Add a dynamic crosshair like in CS and that we can customize, like CS.
> Add recoil, patterned similar to CS. i.e. easy to learn, hard to master.
> No regenerative health. We have medkits and supply crates for that.
> No more rock paper scissor vehicles.
> Bigger maps.


Yeah your right wow never had launch issues, never had issues when expansions launched, never had balance issues, never had any glitches,..... seriously dude


----------



## skupples

D3 was one of the most exploit ridden ARPG's known to man in this era.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

played several rounds so far runs great for me. Audio has some issues like it cuts out from time to time, but its way more optimized than ghosts, thanks god. My only gripe is graphics are underwhelming....


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Do you have your cores unparked?
> 
> I personally have a extremely smooth game with HT on.


I unparked my cores and saw no improvement in smoothness or FPS. With 2 780's I should not be getting dips into the 60-70 range. Poor driver support for this game. I have BF4 installed on a new SSD with fresh win 7 install as well. SLI seems totally broken since I get the same fps with 1 card as with 2.


----------



## CptDanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> If you really want to persist with this have you considered trying the Business Ombudsman? If you threaten a company with the Business Ombudsman, they usually crack immediately. Digital purchases are big grey area though.
> So you're gonna base your opinion on an _entire_ service just with your experience with _a single_ person...
> You have to understand these people have a difficult job and I am sure they were doing what they could to help.
> Perhaps you could of been a little more polite towards said person?...
> I'm not quite sure what he defines as an "EA specialist". It was most likely as you said- general support.
> I totally agree. It makes me cringe every time I see somebody say it- especially when they write in "1337 speak"


Single person?
No everytime I call EA or chat with them I get idiots.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> Single person?
> No everytime I call EA or chat with them I get idiots.


OK, matey.


----------



## killerhz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I unparked my cores and saw no improvement in smoothness or FPS. With 2 780's I should not be getting dips into the 60-70 range. Poor driver support for this game. I have BF4 installed on a new SSD with fresh win 7 install as well. SLI seems totally broken since I get the same fps with 1 card as with 2.


at least you are getting to play it. i have been getting crashes, errors and freezes. this has kept me at lvl 9 for last 2-3 days. there is s sync error with the cloud and blah blah blah..

can't believe there is this much wrong with the game still.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Haven't touched a blizzard game since Diablo 2, so I can't comment on the quality of Blizzard. (cough) diablo 3 auction house profits set records (cough) (no way to remove it) (oh nvm we are going to remove it)
> 
> Path Of Exile > D3 or TL2... Even when POE only had 2 chapters and two difficulties it was better than d3


Wait they removed the auction house in the newest Diablo game? Wasn't that one of the HUGE draws to the game?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Haven't touched a blizzard game since Diablo 2, so I can't comment on the quality of Blizzard. (cough) diablo 3 auction house profits set records (cough) (no way to remove it) (oh nvm we are going to remove it)
> 
> Path Of Exile > D3 or TL2... Even when POE only had 2 chapters and two difficulties it was better than d3
> 
> 
> 
> Wait they removed the auction house in the newest Diablo game? Wasn't that one of the HUGE draws to the game?
Click to expand...

supposed to next year i think. lol


----------



## VindalooJim

They're going to next year.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> supposed to next year i think. lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> They're going to next year.


That is really disappointing to hear. It seemed like such a cool idea. Someone could have a high level character pick up some great stuff but they don't need it and sell if for a couple bucks potentially. Or you could mine and sell stuff if you don't have a life. Maybe they'll take it back and then release the new WOW. Maybe it'll be WOW vs. Diablo epic MMO!!! lol


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Wait they removed the auction house in the newest Diablo game? Wasn't that one of the HUGE draws to the game?


They keep postponing the removal. The day I read the RMT-AH conformation I decided I wouldn't be playing it.

The RMT-AH is only good in theory. It was/is way too easy to exploit, Asian gold farmers rigged the entire thing within hours of the game releasing, blah blah. Only people with no life actually made any money off of it, the other 99% get milked. We get enough of that IRL, no point in having it in an ARPG style game.


----------



## falcon26

I spent Saturday and Sunday comparing Windows 7 64 bit and Windows 8.1 64 bit, both fresh installs. I tried all the tricks, hyper threading on and off parked cores unparked cores. All the latest drivers. My settings were:

2560x1440
Everything set to HIGH
NO Differed AA
High Post AA
SSAO

And in every case, without a doubt BF4 run much much smoother in Windows 8.1 then it did in Windows 7. The one thing I noticed threw out playing was, in windows 7 their is always some form of stutter, not matter what tricks you use, patches reg hacks it just is not butter smooth. Sometimes it is, but for the most part its always got some stutter going on. In Windows 8.1 with no tricks at all, I noticed no stutter at all, it was butter smooth. So IMO BF4 is certainly geared to run better on Windows 8.1 than it is windows 7.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I spent Saturday and Sunday comparing Windows 7 64 bit and Windows 8.1 64 bit, both fresh installs. I tried all the tricks, hyper threading on and off parked cores unparked cores. All the latest drivers. My settings were:
> 
> 2560x1440
> Everything set to HIGH
> NO Differed AA
> High Post AA
> SSAO
> 
> And in every case, without a doubt BF4 run much much smoother in Windows 8.1 then it did in Windows 7. The one thing I noticed threw out playing was, in windows 7 their is always some form of stutter, not matter what tricks you use, patches reg hacks it just is not butter smooth. Sometimes it is, but for the most part its always got some stutter going on. In Windows 8.1 with no tricks at all, I noticed no stutter at all, it was butter smooth. So IMO BF4 is certainly geared to run better on Windows 8.1 than it is windows 7.


It does use dx11.1, which is only available in 8 & 8.1


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> I spent Saturday and Sunday comparing Windows 7 64 bit and Windows 8.1 64 bit, both fresh installs. I tried all the tricks, hyper threading on and off parked cores unparked cores. All the latest drivers. My settings were:
> 
> 2560x1440
> Everything set to HIGH
> NO Differed AA
> High Post AA
> SSAO
> 
> And in every case, without a doubt BF4 run much much smoother in Windows 8.1 then it did in Windows 7. The one thing I noticed threw out playing was, in windows 7 their is always some form of stutter, not matter what tricks you use, patches reg hacks it just is not butter smooth. Sometimes it is, but for the most part its always got some stutter going on. In Windows 8.1 with no tricks at all, I noticed no stutter at all, it was butter smooth. So IMO BF4 is certainly geared to run better on Windows 8.1 than it is windows 7.


hmm, this is where I'm at with windows 7/windows 8.1

With Windows 8.1, BF4 runs but dwm.exe takes about 5% / 10% when the game runs. Yes even fresh install, so the game starts slowing down a bit unless I set BF4.exe on realtime priority or set DWM.exe to low priority which at times I forget to do

Windows 7, dwm.exe is always disabled because I use classic theme (This isn't available in windows 8+) and bf4 runs smooth. Only thing It lacks is DX11.1 features.

One more quick question about performance of BF4. With my setup, 60fps = 1080p Ultra 0x AA / 16x AF / High AA Post & 145% Texture Scale (backbuffer 2560x1440). Only dips down to 45fps if lots of explosions. Is this what I should be expecting for 2 R9 280x CF?


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> played several rounds so far runs great for me. Audio has some issues like it cuts out from time to time, but its way more optimized than ghosts, thanks god. My only gripe is graphics are underwhelming....


You went from playing Ghosts to playing BF4 and you think BF4's graphics are underwhelming? xD

Even on medium-low settings I'd say the game looks really good. I would love to experience the game maxed out.


----------



## dpoverlord

it is meant to be on Windows 8 however, it should work on windows 7 like 99.9% of all programs / games. EA / DICE did a terrible job with this game. Unfortunately, they have my money but at least it was only $25.... I can't beleive this was released so buggy. MONEY MONEY MONEY.

The irony, is that it wont stop people from playing one bit or buying the game.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> it is meant to be on Windows 8 however, it should work on windows 7 like 99.9% of all programs / games. EA / DICE did a terrible job with this game. Unfortunately, they have my money but at least it was only $25.... I can't beleive this was released so buggy. MONEY MONEY MONEY.
> 
> The irony, is that *it wont stop people from playing one bit* or buying the game.


Well of course it won't.. It's still a good game. Not everyone is experiencing the crashes and other bugs either.

I wouldn't say DICE did a terrible job with the game. I'd say that BF4 has had an awful launch and I wish they had delayed the game just a little bit in order to get it stable. However, things like level design, destruction, gun-play, the water, etc. are all pretty well done and a huge step up from BF3. I haven't had this much fun in a multiplayer FPS since the days of playing CoD2 with my friends in info-tech.


----------



## alancsalt

I was OK till the China Rising DLC. Now it's two minutes to white screen of death....:-(


----------



## dpoverlord

One of the things I am trying to learn is commander, are there any walk thru's or any pointers doing conquest Operation Locker and having a hard time figuring out the best way of utilizing everything.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## dpoverlord

Trying these fixes found on Reddit: Let you know if it helps.

My game always crashes on launch to a black screen and blinking light... So annoying:
OK, so I cannot take credit for any of these as I have found them on other forums etc after allot of digging. However I am what can be loosely referred to as an IT professional and have many years of experience working with the many fine aspect's of PC's and said software's.

As such I thought I would spread the word to help others.
OK, now that thats out of the way.

*EA/DICE messed up on something that I am not even sure they realized yet.*

Go to the BF4 folder in .\origin games\Battlefield 4\ Open ._Installer\directx\redist Right click on DXSETUP.exe and click "Run as Administrator"

What this does is install the DirectX libraries that were copied to your hard drive but never installed that are needed for DirectX to properly process the game code.
I know three people personally that was having the crashing all the time, I had them do this, rock solid.


If your CPU has the option of Hyper Threading, disable it. Don't argue just try it and compare, this shouldn't help with the game crashing but damn will your game be hella smoother. (This is done in the BIOS, if you are using Windows 8 Google how to restart into your BIOS).
Create a user.cfg (then edit with notepad) config file in the Battlefield 4 folder and then paste this within the file:
RenderDevice.Dx11Enable 1
RenderDevice.Dx11Dot1Enable 1
RenderDevice.Dx11Dot1RuntimeEnable 1
RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 0
WorldRender.TransparencyShadowmapsEnable 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurEnable 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurForceOn 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurFixedShutterTime 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurMax 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurQuality 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurMaxSampleCount 0
WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapEnable 0
WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapResolution 256
WorldRender.LightTileCsPathEnable 0
RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 0
PostProcess.DynamicAOEnable 0
PerfOverlay.DrawFps 1


Install .NET 4.5, I had 4.0 then installed 4.5 and found a modest yet noticeable more stable experience.
This one is optional and applies to nVidia 6xx -7xx cards only and is pure personal opinion. So as many may know the Kepler series cards ramp up and down their clock rates depending on demand.
Anyone who Overclocks even a potato knows that dynamic values cause a tiny bit of lag, but when that tiny bit of lag is the speed of your clockrates then you could imagine that the only benefit to dynamic clockrates would be extending the life of your video cards/lower power consumption.

Well I don't know about you but I didn't buy two 670's to save on power or pass down to my kids, I bought them to fly jets on ultra and run like Forest Gump.
As such using the program known as evga Precision X (evga's version of MSI Afterburner, Riva Tuner Shell) has an option known as KBoost.

What KBoost does is take these very powerful cards and locks them in at your max boost clock. This is not overclocking and your cards have already predetermined that your boost clock is a safe frequency to operate at, basically what you are doing is the equivalent to disabling Intel Speedstep on CPU but for your GPU's, the difference is staggering infact my other games are working way better too. Oh and I will say make sure in your nVidia control panel you have power consumption to maximum performance mode.
I hope this helps people as it took a while to write, but I hate paying so much for a PC only to have a game run poorly.

EDIT: Removed unnecessary "Text" portion in commands.

EDIT2: Please see top comment by user "EternalC" as his recommendation to disable CPU core parking dramatically improves performance furthermore for even myself and not in just BF4 but everything processor related. What a sweet tip thank you!

EDIT3 (12/2/13): I have come to learn and can confirm for myself that ensuring that you are launching the 32 bit variant of the game (You can right click the icon of BF4 in origin and under the properties/launch options you can define the 32 bit/x86 executable) massively improves the smoothness of the game, I am adding this now as this thread is still being utilized by people as a fix guide.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> You went from playing Ghosts to playing BF4 and you think BF4's graphics are underwhelming? xD
> 
> Even on medium-low settings I'd say the game looks really good. I would love to experience the game maxed out.


I never said ghosts looked good....

The jump from bf3 to bf4 is just underwhelming for me on multiplayer. I have everything maxed except AA.

I was expecting better. SP looks better though. Maybe I just haven't played enough maps.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> You went from playing Ghosts to playing BF4 and you think BF4's graphics are underwhelming? xD
> 
> Even on medium-low settings I'd say the game looks really good. I would love to experience the game maxed out.


1440p maxed out is pretty awesome I must say! That's why you'll see my posts where I say COD:Ghosts looks like poop compared to BF4 (both games maxed out).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I was OK till the China Rising DLC. Now it's two minutes to white screen of death....:-(


The China rising DLC in my opinion has not been update like the regular part of the game. I never had the sound bug but when I play China Rising I get the sound bug after spawning for a few seconds, and then textures do not load properly sometimes. Its very annoying.


----------



## theturbofd

The destruction in this game isn't an amazing jump from BF3. People are easily swayed by overhyped skyscraper falling,zavod tower falling, and damn breaking. Other than those things the rest is meh.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> The destruction in this game isn't an amazing jump from BF3. People are easily swayed by overhyped skyscraper falling,zavod tower falling, and damn breaking. Other than those things the rest is meh.


But how much more do you want to break? Even now it gets to a point sometimes where you just want the map to change because there is no cover anymore.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I won't be buying another EA product.
EA lost me at BF3 and really pissed me off at BF4 - GG EA for me. I really couldn't careless WHO makes the game - published by EA - I'm not buying it.
#Maybe if they get their act together, then sure - but till then, never again - this game was the last straw for me.

Just like Asus was with their Noobtooth Z77 warranty. Enough is enough.
They lost a 6-7year BF veteran.
DICE can enjoy the COD boys


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> But how much more do you want to break? Even now it gets to a point sometimes where you just want the map to change because there is no cover anymore.


You seem a bit defensive over the game......Some people (Myself included) think its just BF3.1 as far as the graphics go. I booted up multiplayer and was really expecting better as far as graphics go. Not saying game is bad at all, just was expecting more is all. I mean if my weak rig can max it its obviously not that impressive.

The levevilution or however you spell it, is definitely nice, as well as lighting and weather effects but textures look the same.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> You seem a bit defensive over the game......Some people (Myself included) think its just BF3.1 as far as the graphics go. I booted up multiplayer and was really expecting better as far as graphics go. Not saying game is bad at all, just was expecting more is all. I mean if my weak rig can max it its obviously not that impressive.
> 
> The levevilution or however you spell it, is definitely nice, as well as lighting and weather effects but textures look the same.


Lol defensive I wouldn't go that far. I'm just sampling stating that I really don't see how much more of the environment you can destroy. As it stands now it can get pretty messed up in conquest with a lot of vehicles going. Graphic wise the game looks great. If you play this game maxed like I do you can see a difference, although I will agree and say it isn't much. But I think for the majority of people and their hardware the graphics are at a good level.


----------



## Emotional Post-it Note

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I won't be buying another EA product.
> EA lost me at BF3 and really pissed me off at BF4 - GG EA for me. I really couldn't careless WHO makes the game - published by EA - I'm not buying it.
> #Maybe if they get their act together, then sure - but till then, never again - this game was the last straw for me.
> 
> Just like Asus was with their Noobtooth Z77 warranty. Enough is enough.
> They lost a 6-7year BF veteran.
> DICE can enjoy the COD boys


Trying to have some self control like you. I got a refund for Battlefield 4 premium because I was so PO'd about the game's state. Still own the game itself though, and I continue to attempt to play it. Technically it's a good game, which is what's hard for me.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emotional Post-it Note*
> 
> Trying to have some self control like you. I got a refund for Battlefield 4 premium because I was so PO'd about the game's state. Still own the game itself though, and I continue to attempt to play it. Technically it's a good game, which is what's hard for me.


same here - it is technically a good game - but the amount of problems just piss me off.
I tried joining a server with my cousin and turbo (from OCN) and it took a good 20mins before we founda server we could all play in, without any stupid rules and that had some china dlc maps.
Then, my cousin's bf4 stopped working and shortly after mine froze.
Had enough of it - just pisses me off.
I spend more time in bloody battlelog than in game.
They should probably have "amount of hours wasted" in origin too.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Lol defensive I wouldn't go that far. I'm just sampling stating that I really don't see how much more of the environment you can destroy. As it stands now it can get pretty messed up in conquest with a lot of vehicles going. Graphic wise the game looks great. If you play this game maxed like I do you can see a difference, although I will agree and say it isn't much. But I think for the majority of people and their hardware the graphics are at a good level.


After BC2 people expect destruction to be like that where you can destroy just about everything.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> After BC2 people expect destruction to be like that where you can destroy just about everything.


Which is the case in a lot of the BF4 maps. The exceptions being city environments or big buildings, although those can have all of the sides blown out.

BC2's destruction really wasn't that impressive although it was awesome at the time. Go play it and tell me how many buildings are used on multiple maps. There really isn't that large of a variety. BF3's focus was more on micro destruction than macro destruction. BF4 combines the two which makes for an awesome experience.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> You seem a bit defensive over the game......Some people (Myself included) think its just BF3.1 as far as the graphics go. I booted up multiplayer and was really expecting better as far as graphics go. Not saying game is bad at all, just was expecting more is all. I mean if my weak rig can max it its obviously not that impressive.
> 
> The levevilution or however you spell it, is definitely nice, as well as lighting and weather effects but textures look the same.


Not being a smart alec, can you suggest a game that looks better? Crysis 3 looks about on par, witcher 2 doesnt look as good. Metro LL looks about the same< Farcry3 not as impressive, Arma 3 looks worse runs exponentially worse etc... I seriously can't think of one game that looks _better_ than BF4, I can think of some that look as good. I think it looks more than BF3.1 more like BF3.6 lol. Has a lot more going on, than BF3 did.


----------



## IAmDay

Just unlocked the L96. Best sniper hands down.


----------



## LDV617

I have been loving the JNG


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> it is meant to be on Windows 8 however, it should work on windows 7 like 99.9% of all programs / games. EA / DICE did a terrible job with this game. Unfortunately, they have my money but at least it was only $25.... I can't beleive this was released so buggy. MONEY MONEY MONEY.
> 
> The irony, is that it wont stop people from playing one bit or buying the game.


It's not DICE's fault that Direct3D 11.1 is only available on Windows 8+.

In fact, kudos to them for always being on the cutting edge when it comes to APIs (one of the first to release a Direct3D 11 game in BFBC2, BF4 using 11.1 and soon Mantle), if one is to blame here is Microsoft, but at the same time, Direct3D 11.1 required a new WDDM, so that's why it's not, fully, on Windows 7.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Just unlocked the L96. Best sniper hands down.


It's become my favorite, except for the range. Can't beat the SSR for the long shots but I use the L96 now when I go camping sniper


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> It's become my favorite, except for the range. Can't beat the SSR for the long shots but I use the L96 now when I go camping sniper


----------



## moocowman

I'm enjoying the 338 for aggressive recon. It's very fun and quite powerful. It's my favorite sniper to use so far although I still haven't unlocked the SRR-61 and FY-JS.


----------



## Blackops_2

They need to balance the AA lock on. Apparently if your shooting an aircraft and he launches flares then you launch you missile you can re-lock on to the target after the flares expire with the same missile.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They need to balance the AA lock on. Apparently if your shooting an aircraft and he launches flares then you launch you missile you can re-lock on to the target after the flares expire with the same missile.


Yes, I've done that on lil bird vs other lil birds.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Yeah your right wow never had launch issues, never had issues when expansions launched, never had balance issues, never had any glitches,..... seriously dude


Name one thing?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Name one thing?


I didn't realize you said you have been playing it since 2009. Ya see the game was already 5 yrs old at this point, so you got to miss how bad it was at launch, heck you missed tbc launch as well. Just google those launch issues and be glad you waited 5 years. Instances unavailable, stuck in looting, time warping, being disconnected only to log back in with all your progress for the past several hours wiped, and not only your progress but the WHOLE servers progress. Yeah, it had issues.


----------



## DizzlePro

ok im done with this game , it's just too inconsistent, i tried to force myself to like it but meh.

hopefully sometime next year if this game gets fixed, i will play again, (still gonna play esl though, just not pubs)

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/XcL-DizZler/stats/885081673/pc/


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Do you have your cores unparked?
> 
> I personally have a extremely smooth game with HT on.


Cores unpack ?
is this a mod to game ?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Cores unpack ?
> is this a mod to game ?


Nope. Read up about it here: http://www.coderbag.com/Programming-C/Disable-CPU-Core-Parking-Utility


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Nope. Read up about it here: http://www.coderbag.com/Programming-C/Disable-CPU-Core-Parking-Utility


Ok had a Read Interesting
Ill give it a go tonight
Many thanks

+ Rep


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Not being a smart alec, can you suggest a game that looks better? Crysis 3 looks about on par, witcher 2 doesnt look as good. Metro LL looks about the same< Farcry3 not as impressive, Arma 3 looks worse runs exponentially worse etc... I seriously can't think of one game that looks _better_ than BF4, I can think of some that look as good. I think it looks more than BF3.1 more like BF3.6 lol. Has a lot more going on, than BF3 did.


Technically BF4 has quite better graphics. Textures ,which was one drawback BF3 had (compared to later releases like Warfighter and Crysis 3) are greatly upgraded with the new game, lighting/shadows/explosions too. I think most people that are complaining do so because of the lack of tints. Blue tint (and orange tint in Aftermath maps) gave a "documentary" feel to the game, and imho increased immersion,indoors in particular.If they offered an option to turn tint back on,I would have without hesitation.


----------



## VindalooJim

Lol at the people who say they're done with the game yet still hover around the games thread posting.

It's like someone standing in the doorway of a persons house that they have had enough of threatening to leave but never do-

"Right, I'm leaving now, I mean it, I really mean it this time, I'm not joking, I'm being serious, I will leave, you just watch me, right, that's it I'm leaving now"....

*Still standing in the doorway*

Take your complaints somewhere official, I doubt EA are monitoring this thread.

Learn your lesson- Never pre-order games and never buy on day of release. Always wait a couple of months for the dust to settle and for any creases to be ironed out. Everybody should know by now that games are never released finished nowadays days and haven't been for a long time. This won't change til the consumer stops pre-ordering games and stops buying them on day of release.

The consumer needs to vote with their wallets to hits the publishers where it hurts. Complaining on a forum might vent your frustration but it won't get you anywhere, and it certainly will not change the gaming industry.


----------



## velocityx

new patch is up. funny it switched off my serwer with 1 ticket left for me to win the round lol.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> new patch is up. funny it switched off my serwer with 1 ticket left for me to win the round lol.


Awesome any patch notes yet?

EDIT: Found them.


----------



## VindalooJim

New patch notes:

Dec 9 PC Game Update Notes

-Fixed one of the most frequently occurring client crashes
-Fixed broken collision on containers with open doors. The bug previously made grenades bounce back even though the doors were open.
-Fixed a bug in Defuse mode where defenders could win the round by killing all the attackers without disarming the bomb, if the bomb was disarmed in the previous round.
-Miscellaneous stability fixes further reducing the number of client crashes
-Fixed side gunner jitter when aiming in attack boats & transport helicopters
-Fixed some instances of frame rate drops when shooting at large Levolution objects after they have been destroyed (like the radar dish on Rogue Transmission)
-Fixed broken aiming for passengers on the China Rising dirt bike
-Fixed a bug where the sound when capturing a flag was not playing correctly
-Removed a bug that would double save during MP round transition and SP level transition. This fix will reduce the occurrence of corrupted save files.

Nothing too exciting, however hopefully crashes will occur less frequently for people now. I haven't had any crashes yet, hopefully this patch hasn't caused any stability issues for me now lol.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Off to try it out on Golmud,If i don't crash 5 seconds in the round,they may have fixed something this time.

Edit. Well I'll have to wait a bit, downtime. Good sign.


----------



## john1016

Nice, if the patch makes the game more stable, that's awesome. Over the weekend I got about 12 hours in and only had 2-3 BF4 stopped working messages. That's with my full oc applied on xfire/eyefinity.

All and all the game has been working great for me on my pc and my wifes/backup rig.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Just unlocked the L96. Best sniper hands down.


one of the worst actually lol.

PS.
888mb patch:


----------



## Kuivamaa

Nah, it is still a crashfest, double [email protected] campaign, two locker games (no crash,just like before patch), map rotation moved on to rogue transmission, it crashed 10 seconds after game started.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> PS.
> 888mb patch


Already been mentioned pal. Patch notes are above.


----------



## kelvintheiah

not yet crashing after playing 2 games. im now enjoying my game.


----------



## cvon2000

game still crashes for me. what a pain.


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos

I am going to run out of space on my SSD with this game. It keeps getting larger and larger with every update. Sigh. Good thing my wife bought me a 2TB external drive on our Amazon account that sends e-mails to MY personal e-mail account for Christmas. I dont think she thought that through! haha


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> I am going to run out of space on my SSD with this game. It keeps getting larger and larger with every update. Sigh. Good thing my wife bought me a 2TB external drive on our Amazon account that sends e-mails to MY personal e-mail account for Christmas. I dont think she thought that through! haha


at least you have a wife that's buying you thoughtful gifts


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> I am going to run out of space on my SSD with this game. It keeps getting larger and larger with every update. Sigh. Good thing my wife bought me a 2TB external drive on our Amazon account that sends e-mails to MY personal e-mail account for Christmas. I dont think she thought that through! haha


My wifey did the same up until this year. I don't mind though....I want to be surprised.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Not being a smart alec, can you suggest a game that looks better? Crysis 3 looks about on par, witcher 2 doesnt look as good. Metro LL looks about the same< Farcry3 not as impressive, Arma 3 looks worse runs exponentially worse etc... I seriously can't think of one game that looks _better_ than BF4, I can think of some that look as good. I think it looks more than BF3.1 more like BF3.6 lol. Has a lot more going on, than BF3 did.


Graphics are good in some areas and just awefull in others.......Case in point:


Simply awful in this instance I can think of a heck of alot of games that look better. Other areas like the map with islands looks decent and downright spectacular once the storm kicks in. It seems to be hit or miss. Some textures and lighting looks bad coming from BF3. Im not just hand picking some walls that look bad that entire map above looks awful. Crysis 3 maxed with config file looks way better. From the talk of EA and frostbite devs I was expecting to be blown away. Not trying to be overly critical, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## keikei

Patch baby, patch!


----------



## velocityx

this patch pretty much solves all my issues. time to invent some new issues to complain about!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> this patch pretty much solves all my issues. time to invent some new issues to complain about!


Invent?
ACE23 recoil
Mobile AA

I can go on, I just can't be bothered to list all the points.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I can go on, I just can't be bothered to list all the points.


So don't...









Why not leave the thread if you hate the game so much, perhaps play something that you do like.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Because I think you'll find I've had a lot of contributions in the bf4 side of things on these forums


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Invent?
> ACE23 recoil
> Mobile AA
> 
> I can go on, I just can't be bothered to list all the points.


things you pointed out, are not issues of the game in a technical sense, they are design decisions or flaws whaterver, this was a tech patch to solve crashes and make game stable. mobile aa is super annoying but I can leave with that just as long as the game doesnt crash every two three rounds.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Because I think you'll find I've had a lot of contributions in the bf4 side of things on these forums


Ok, you posted in a thread about a game you don't like, and because you posted in a thread about a game you don't like, you are going to continue... Ok then










You do know this thread amounts for very little (if anything at all) in the grand scheme of BF4. EA/DICE probably don't follow this thread. You talk as if you're somehow impacting BF4 in a positive way and improving the community just by posting in this thread. Massive ego, much...


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Invent?
> ACE23 recoil
> Mobile AA
> 
> I can go on, I just can't be bothered to list all the points.


How about we just start talking about how bad some of the maps are designed.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Graphics are good in some areas and just awefull in others.......Case in point:
> 
> 
> Simply awful in this instance I can think of a heck of alot of games that look better. Other areas like the map with islands looks decent and downright spectacular once the storm kicks in. It seems to be hit or miss. Some textures and lighting looks bad coming from BF3. Im not just hand picking some walls that look bad that entire map above looks awful. Crysis 3 maxed with config file looks way better. From the talk of EA and frostbite devs I was expecting to be blown away. Not trying to be overly critical, but that's just my opinion.


Yes I agree, but comparing things to crysis 3 isn't that sound of an example
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> So don't...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not leave the thread if you hate the game so much, perhaps play something that you do like.


Hahahaha, you're funny.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Ok, you posted in a thread about a game you don't like, and because you posted in a thread about a game you don't like, you are going to continue... Ok then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do know this thread amounts for very little (if anything at all) in the grand scheme of BF4. EA/DICE probably don't follow this thread. You talk as if you're somehow impacting BF4 in a positive way and improving the community just by posting in this thread. Massive ego, much...


I wonder why this has over 15,000 views:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1433904/comparison-of-windows-7-vs-windows-8-8-1-ht-enabled-vs-disabled-on-battlefield-4

I also wonder why these have quite a few thousand views:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SN9uTUMN16Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HPPch2O0aY

But no - you must be right.
Posting: "Oh this game is so perfect in every aspect, there's no problems with it, nor should anyone voice their displeasure with the game" is MUCH more constructive and/or useful towards the community.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> things you pointed out, are not issues of the game in a technical sense, they are design decisions or flaws whaterver, this was a tech patch to solve crashes and make game stable. mobile aa is super annoying but I can leave with that just as long as the game doesnt crash every two three rounds.


that's the sad thing about it - people are so concerned about the game running and not crashing that they've forgotten about the other aspects of the game.
Map design (pointed out above), competitive play, connection (servers), glitches, bugs, weapons, vehicles....literally everything you can think of in the game, I can pretty much denote a thing that needs a change.
"Make your own one then"
If I had the money and the knowledge I would, but that's why I PAY EA in order to get a decent game. The product right now, is not worth paying money over and/or stressing over (thus why I've hardly been playing it)


----------



## pc-illiterate

they need(ed) to implement a ping limiter. the amount of 200+ ping players on a single server is bs.


----------



## LDV617

Does anyone / everyone have Z-Buffering issues with this game? At first I thought they were artifacts, but after more research it looks like other people have the same issues with very stable machines. I use a 7950 (1000/1350 +50% Max Power Draw) and I get the same issues with stock vs OC.

Let me know if this is common or something I might want to consider RMAing my card for ^^ thx


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Does anyone / everyone have Z-Buffering issues with this game? At first I thought they were artifacts, but after more research it looks like other people have the same issues with very stable machines. I use a 7950 (1000/1350 +50% Max Power Draw) and I get the same issues with stock vs OC.
> 
> Let me know if this is common or something I might want to consider RMAing my card for ^^ thx


i have the same problem i think. texture flashing or z fighting i have heard it called. someone said this variable affected it in bf3 but i had no luck with it: WorldRender.DxDeferredCsPathEnable

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/br/forum/threadview/2955064762856286604/#


----------



## LDV617

Awesome, I care less about fixing it. More so that my card is not bad (bought used for suspiciously cheap before the LTC price jump, but it was hardly used and works great so far).

I'll wait for DICE to fix it ^^


----------



## CptDanko

Did they just realease a client update? I just opened origin and its downloading around 900 meg update right now 12/9.

Anyone know where to find the change log list?

EDIT: Never mind found this:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/news/view/bf4-pc-update-today/


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Awesome, I care less about fixing it. More so that my card is not bad (bought used for suspiciously cheap before the LTC price jump, but it was hardly used and works great so far).
> 
> I'll wait for DICE to fix it ^^


Just a malady in long distance textures that is much more evident in games lately(Skyrim, Bioshock Inf, BF3 and moreso in BF4 and the list goes on for quite a while) due to higher resolutions and higher resolution textures coupled with extreme draw distances.

As far as a fix being issued ever.....

_(no game has ever patched it that I know of)_

TLDR: Your hardware is just fine.


----------



## FlyingNugget

Just so everyone is aware, BF4 has stopped working.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> TLDR: Your hardware is just fine.












The man brings good and bad news, lol. Well I can really only hope for the best, no point in toying around with BF4 when I paid $20 for it, and am not the biggest fan. It fulfills my urge for a console-style shooter quite nicely though


----------



## Azuredragon1

So far I'm liking this new patch. No more CTD so far , more smooth game play, overall it's better than the last patch.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man brings good and bad news, lol. Well I can really only hope for the best, no point in toying around with BF4 when I paid $20 for it, and am not the biggest fan. It fulfills my urge for a console-style shooter quite nicely though


Hope is not completely lost but it definitely seems to be a difficult problem to fix and since it is purely cosmetic often ignored. I have read that there are ways to minimize it but like ihatelolcats said seems to be a "your mileage may vary" type of thing.


----------



## pc-illiterate

i never had freezing and only crashed a few times randomly. i am crashing constantly and consistently since this 'update'


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingNugget*
> 
> Just so everyone is aware, BF4 has stopped working.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azuredragon1*
> 
> So far I'm liking this new patch. No more CTD so far , more smooth game play, overall it's better than the last patch.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> i never had freezing and only crashed a few times randomly. i am crashing constantly and consistently since this 'update'


LOL! Now I really don't know what to expect next time I play the game!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> i never had freezing and only crashed a few times randomly. i am crashing constantly and consistently since this 'update'


Try repairing the install(if you haven't already)....probably won't fix it but worth a shot.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I didn't realize you said you have been playing it since 2009. Ya see the game was already 5 yrs old at this point, so you got to miss how bad it was at launch, heck you missed tbc launch as well. Just google those launch issues and be glad you waited 5 years. Instances unavailable, stuck in looting, time warping, being disconnected only to log back in with all your progress for the past several hours wiped, and not only your progress but the WHOLE servers progress. Yeah, it had issues.


I said 2005, but okay. Reading comprehension not your thing.

Played since vanilla, not a single problem in EU, played on Warsong since day one, for a year before it became overrun by russians.
Not a single issue, then went on to Talnivarr, no issues, played shaman to 60, did AQ event, sure, laggy cause ~1000 players in that zone, but no severe issues.
TBC launch, portal opened, lag, no issues once you got through other than getting ganked by alliance. Wotlk came out, no issues, took boat to howling (alliance this time)
Cata, nothing wrong there either, the world revamp occured before launch of expansion so all they really did was add the new raids/dungeons and ~6 zones.
Cant remember a single issues Ive had with the game since launch.

BF3 - Issues, mouse skipping for months and other issues.
BF4 - Crazy amounts of issues, and DICE now blaming the hitreg on american connections (go to fz.se and read the comments by Honk_Swemob) crashing etc.

Every single EA game since bad company 2 has had major problems on PC not to mention their dumd decisions like 30fps locks etc in the NFS games.


----------



## bgtrance

Every since I did a disable on my realtek drivers (idk how and why i had them enabled in the first place) and set the game mode on stereo instead of surround and war tapes, I have not had a single sound loop crash. Even on Siege of Shanghai which I could not ever finish a round due to a sound loop crash.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Do you have your cores unparked?
> 
> I personally have a extremely smooth game with HT on.


Works great now many thanks
all unparked


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I said 2005, but okay. Reading comprehension not your thing.
> .


Was there a point in time where I insulted you? I do not think so. This conversation is done. Apparently all your time in wow has deadened your ability to interact with people. Good luck with that in the future.


----------



## CptDanko

I think my crashes are gone now after this patch, only played a few rounds but it seems stable now


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I didn't realize you said you have been playing it since 2009. Ya see the game was already 5 yrs old at this point, so you got to miss how bad it was at launch, heck you missed tbc launch as well. Just google those launch issues and be glad you waited 5 years. Instances unavailable, stuck in looting, time warping, being disconnected only to log back in with all your progress for the past several hours wiped, and not only your progress but the WHOLE servers progress. Yeah, it had issues.


sounds like 99% of MMO launches, thus standard & non issue.









WoW launch & expansion issues parallel pretty much every mmo's launch/expac issues. Missing loot, broken instances, glitched raid bosses. No damage stack point exploits, trade hacks, trade exploits, AH hacks, AH exploits, gravity exploits, mounting in doors (Before it was allowed) exploits, flying mounts that shouldn't fly, stacking multiple weapons in the same equip slot( my fave mmo bug of all time) The list goes on and on, just because one may of not experienced them, or never heard about them, doesn't mean they didn't exist.

lolol, half of my guild was banned from rift for finding (and not reporting) a weapon stone stack exploit, turns out multiple other guilds figured it out too, but they were special, thus not banned.


----------



## IAmDay

Anyone know what the patch was? I just got it.


----------



## bluedevil

I bet it was Mantle.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I bet it was Mantle.


I hope you're not trolling.


----------



## velocityx

it wasnt mantle. its not a small thing, we prolly gonna get a new exe file, or something in the settings to turn it on.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Anyone know what the patch was? I just got it.


it was a crash inducer. i never crashed so much in any other game since this patch.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I bet it was Mantle.


The patch notes were already posted and are on BL for everyone to see, so no.

Also, let's move on from the MMO discussion. The only relevancy it has to this thread is that it's all garbage as well.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> You sound like me. I was enjoying the game much more than BF3, but when I got a Lightboost 120hz monitor...well, EVERYTHING changed. I played for 15 hours straight. The motion clarity, mouse response, and my overall enjoyment was WAY higher than just 144hz wo/ Lightboost. It truly is a game changer. I see you're using a 1440P, so you might get poopy pants going to 1080P, but man...just...yeah. LB FTW!!!
> 
> Go here: http://www.testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=toronto-map.png&pps=960&pursuit=0
> 
> W/ 144hz, I cannot read the map. Not even close.
> 
> When I flip on Lightboost 120hz, I can read EVERYTHING, even the smallest print.
> 
> 
> 
> what is lightboost? does it come with the monitor or what?
Click to expand...

It's a strobing tech developed for Nvidia 3D, but it dramatically reduces motion blur in 2D.

http://www.blurbusters.com/faq/60vs120vslb


----------



## Slightly skewed

Looks like the sound loop crash on Shanghai is still in full effect. Even uninstalled realtek to see if that was the issue.


----------



## vinton13

Did they fix the invincible trees in China Rising yet?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Looks like the sound loop crash on Shanghai is still in full effect. Even uninstalled realtek to see if that was the issue.


Bummer.


----------



## Indy1944

God this game has so many issues, they just need to close shop and open back up with BF4 2.0, all were really doing is paying for the beta


----------



## the9quad

Played two days straight with my kids on the pc and laptops. Worked fine, no crashes. A couple of servers had some rubber banding going on, but switching servers after the round cleared it up. That's two days, 1 pc, two laptops, no crashes.


----------



## LDV617

Gotta ask, what laptops?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Looks like the sound loop crash on Shanghai is still in full effect. Even uninstalled realtek to see if that was the issue.


Ran smooth as hell right after the update then: boom: crash; crash; crash....


----------



## pc-illiterate

i cant play 2 rounds and sometimes not 1 round since the patch. give up dice. you have no clue what you are doing...


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> Did they fix the invincible trees in China Rising yet?


gosh I hate those, as well as invis terrain in CR. i'll try and shoot through it to kill some one and it just won't penetrate. sometimes the rpg will just blow up in my face b/c of invisible wall.


----------



## CptDanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> gosh I hate those, as well as invis terrain in CR. i'll try and shoot through it to kill some one and it just won't penetrate. sometimes the rpg will just blow up in my face b/c of invisible wall.


Tanks have active protection....

Its an invisible barrier that makes rockets explode before it hits tank and make tank invunrable for like 10 seconds


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Looks like the sound loop crash on Shanghai is still in full effect. Even uninstalled realtek to see if that was the issue.


This has never happened to me... then I read this post today... r.i.p. log in and within 5 minutes I get that crash.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> Tanks have active protection....
> 
> Its an invisible barrier that makes rockets explode before it hits tank and make tank invunrable for like 10 seconds


I'm not sure you know what I meant, that there's nothing in front of you, but there's an invisible wall there. Has nothing to do with tanks.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Looks like the sound loop crash on Shanghai is still in full effect. Even uninstalled realtek to see if that was the issue.


How about setting your sound on stereo instead of surround. And putting it in on wartapes. It solved it for me, along with getting rid of the realtek drivers.


----------



## Spewayaese

I reinstalled EVGA Precision after my crashing increased with other programs.
Once again no more crashing.

I think there is something going on with OC programs and leaving your system on fora long time.

Maybe some sort of in memory process corruption or leak.

I don't think it is overclock related but it certainly escalates the symptoms.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Well the update works for me. Played for a couple hours without issue. Even Siege of Shanghai had no issue or sound loops.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> Did they fix the invincible trees in China Rising yet?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


TREE OF STEEL.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> Tanks have active protection....
> 
> Its an invisible barrier that makes rockets explode before it hits tank and make tank invunrable for like 10 seconds


I'm not sure you understood his post. Invisible walls are a real problem in this game.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> This has never happened to me... then I read this post today... r.i.p. log in and within 5 minutes I get that crash.


I changed nothing, been playing since launch day having never experienced it. Started doing this yesterday or the day before and I haven't changed a thing.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> How about setting your sound on stereo instead of surround. And putting it in on wartapes. It solved it for me, along with getting rid of the realtek drivers.


It is on stereo. I read these posts and the issues/potential fixes people post and I always look into it. Game is garbage, the end. Lancing Dam seems to run like crap now too.

It's like a car company selling you an incomplete car and expecting you to figure out why it won't work half the time.


----------



## keikei

O.K., so I played a *1600* ticket round of operation locker conquest. I was able to play the entire round. Color me surprised.







After playing though, I find myself needing to upgrade the FAMAS a little.


----------



## vinton13

Let me teach you how 2 underwater guys


----------



## IAmDay

It's so pretty


----------



## delavan

Patch release notes: Reduces FPS drops/spikes....

True or not, I noticed an overall reduction in FPS across the board....so maybe there is less spikes, but avg FPS dropped by a good 10-20 frames here on GTX780 at 1200P ULTRA 2x MSAA


----------



## john1016

I wish they would fix the issue in battlelog that causes most servers to not show up unless you scroll down endlessly.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> I wish they would fix the issue in battlelog that causes most servers to not show up unless you scroll down endlessly.


That's not an issue, that's a design choice. I forget what the reasoning actually was, but a battlelog developer did confirm that this was intentional.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> O.K., so I played a *1600* ticket round of operation locker conquest. I was able to play the entire round. Color me surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After playing though, I find myself needing to upgrade the FAMAS a little.


You played an entire hurt locker 1600 round and not use light machine gun or ACE?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> I am going to run out of space on my SSD with this game. It keeps getting larger and larger with every update. Sigh. Good thing my wife bought me a 2TB external drive on our Amazon account that sends e-mails to MY personal e-mail account for Christmas. I dont think she thought that through! haha


That's too funny!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indy1944*
> 
> God this game has so many issues, they just need to close shop and open back up with BF4 2.0, all were really doing is paying for the beta


Glad to see your still filling this thread with your pointless moronic posts! Thanks for nothing Indy!


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> You played an entire hurt locker 1600 round and not use light machine gun or ACE?


Neither of those would be my first choice for close quarters either.. xD


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> I wish they would fix the issue in battlelog that causes most servers to not show up unless you scroll down endlessly.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not an issue, that's a design choice. I forget what the reasoning actually was, but a battlelog developer did confirm that this was intentional.
Click to expand...

turning bugs into features since 2013


----------



## SLADEizGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> One of the things I enjoy the most in BF3 and now BF4 is lighting up targets for my teammates and watching vehicles get blown up. Unfortunately, it seems every time I do it, no one ever takes advantage of the painted targets.


I do the same thing..I just type in the chat.. ( Using SOFLAM. Have fun Engineers..lol ) you'll be surprised how many rockets you see.


----------



## SLADEizGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> You played an entire hurt locker 1600 round and not use light machine gun or ACE?


I use my use my EOD BOT.lmao people love the M320 LVG and the LMG's..I didn't know the EOD BOT did that much damage..I named him (Johnny 5)..lmao


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> turning bugs into features since 2013


Except not..

If I could find the explanation I would post it. I don't remember whether it was on reddit, mordor or battlelog.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> turning bugs into features since 2013


Theres tons of games that turn bugs into gameplay features. Think Quake/CoD/CS.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Neither of those would be my first choice for close quarters either.. xD




Haha jk, I use my favourite weapons, not the most powerful weapons.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Settings on Ultra with 4xMSAA with 200% Resolution Scale.With my rig,FPS was 30-ish on Golmud Railway.Memory usage : 2800MB







It looks astonishing though!
I've noticed by the way,150% and no MSAA looks so much better than 100% and 4xMSAA.The textures simply feel more crispy.


----------



## connectwise

What kind of music, or songs do ppl listen to while playing as not to distract them from the action?


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> What kind of music, or songs do ppl listen to while playing as not to distract them from the action?


hardstyle mixes


----------



## Darren9

BattleLog is down for me for an update, they updated the client and servers yesterday. I'm wondering why not to do all three at the same down time, or is this a quick fix fix for something they screwed up yesterday?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> hardstyle mixes


di.fm: Hard techno , Hardstyle, Gabber, Dark DnB (Sometimes Drum & Bass if its a darker mix)


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> 
> Settings on Ultra with 4xMSAA with 200% Resolution Scale.With my rig,FPS was 30-ish on Golmud Railway.Memory usage : 2800MB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks astonishing though!
> I've noticed by the way,150% and no MSAA looks so much better than 100% and 4xMSAA.The textures simply feel more crispy.


I can't really play multiplayer without having around 100fps. so having 30fps and game looking nice I rather have all ultra and 100fps than 30 fps and res scaling high.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I wonder why this has over 15,000 views:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1433904/comparison-of-windows-7-vs-windows-8-8-1-ht-enabled-vs-disabled-on-battlefield-4


How does this help with issues certain people are having with BF4 exactly... Please, kindly stop acting like you're something important.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I also wonder why these have quite a few thousand views:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SN9uTUMN16Q
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HPPch2O0aY


You're right. It's a wonder why Machinima or some other YouTube network hasn't snagged you up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> But no - you must be right.
> Posting: "Oh this game is so perfect in every aspect, there's no problems with it, nor should anyone voice their displeasure with the game" is MUCH more constructive and/or useful towards the community.


Well I apologise for being able to enjoy the game with no crashes.







I never said I am helping the community. You see, I don't go around this forum acting like I am something important.

Why not you stop pre-ordering video games or stop buying them on day of release... EA/ DICE did not make you buy their game. You could have waited a few weeks and wait for the general consensus on the game once the dust had settled.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> I can't really play multiplayer without having around 100fps. so having 30fps and game looking nice I rather have all ultra and 100fps than 30 fps and res scaling high.


Lol yea of course.I play on Ultra with 4xMSAA for 60fps+ stable.Performance>Beauty all day long.With an HD 7950 though,I can get the best of both words.
Back when i had an HD [email protected]/1150 i ran BF3 on medium while most people used High.They had dips to 45fps,i got dips to 65fps as lowest fps.My average was 75+.


----------



## alancsalt

Cleaned - may not discuss deleted posts.. if you have an issue with a deletion contact OCN staff directly.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> BattleLog is down for me for an update, they updated the client and servers yesterday. I'm wondering why not to do all three at the same down time, or is this a quick fix fix for something they screwed up yesterday?


Because there are three components to this game? And it'a a little complicated to roll out three separate updates globally at the same time? Complain about the bugs. Complain about the issues. Complain about not getting fixes. Complain about the fixes. Complain about the complaining. What a bunch.


----------



## SLADEizGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Because there are three components to this game? Complain about the bugs. Complain about the issues. Complain about not getting fixes. Complain about the fixes.....


You should see the in-game chat. All i see in the chat is someone accusing another of being a hack..(smh)Games do have bugs but in time they will be fixed. I'm enjoying the game. I have it on medium at 1440p & it rarely crashes.


----------



## ihaveworms

Since the patch my overclock or game has become pretty unstable. The game will completely freeze and I can hear an error dialog open up behind the full screen game window. I can't alt tab to it, but I can move my cursor around. I have to force restart my machine. Looking in the Windows logs, I am seeing a LiveKernelEvent code 141. With the game's stability issues it is hard for me to determine if it is my overclock which seemed stable over the weekend or the game.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihaveworms*
> 
> Since the patch my overclock or game has become pretty unstable. The game will completely freeze and I can hear an error dialog open up behind the full screen game window. I can't alt tab to it, but I can move my cursor around. I have to force restart my machine. Looking in the Windows logs, I am seeing a LiveKernelEvent code 141. With the game's stability issues it is hard for me to determine if it is my overclock which seemed stable over the weekend or the game.


Do some stress testing to determine whether it is the game or your overclock. 141 can be a right pain.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> I can't really play multiplayer without having around 100fps. so having 30fps and game looking nice I rather have all ultra and 100fps than 30 fps and res scaling high.


Same here, I did not notice any difference between 100hz/100fps and 120hz/120fps, though. So i am running 100/100 now, setting a frame limit of 102, cranking everything up, res scale 110% and never dippin (I go to 96 for a fraction of second every now and then), while letting my cards have some breathing room.

Here is a video of me aiming horribly in one of those china rising maps, I think my favorite part is at 45 seconds where i throw a sensor ball and try and detonate it with the c4 trigger lol:

Im also trying out the new afterburner record feature in 64 bit BF4, so excuse the quality, I am not very proficient in handbrake. I do think this feature might be giving me an occasional rubber band, I am not 100% sure, but I didn't really have it happen at all until I started using it, now it seems to happen more often than not. You can see it at the. 2:43, and 5 and 6 minute marks.


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos

Did a bunch of people get banned for using hacks recently?

All night last night I kept seeing people get kicked from the game for GAMEHACK or AIMBOT. Had to be almost 20 different people. That was all people trying to join ONE server.


----------



## CptDanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> Did a bunch of people get banned for using hacks recently?
> 
> All night last night I kept seeing people get kicked from the game for GAMEHACK or AIMBOT. Had to be almost 20 different people. That was all people trying to join ONE server.


That's a good thing, means punkbuster is doing its job


----------



## HardwareDecoder

So I hadn't played in forever but decided to do a few hours last night on my new 290x to make sure my oc was legit. I had a ton of fun for the first time! Put in some good work in tanks/jets/helo's and even did pretty good on the ground which is usually my weakness.

The scar-h is really nasty on hard core I love it w/ a red dot sight 2-3 shots they die.

I'm pretty sure I was over 75 fps the entire time @ 1440p with an 1175mhz 290x on high settings.

I'll probably drop it to medium to try to maximize my 120hz monitor.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Actually that's one thing I've noted - less hackers and cheaters in BF4 than there was in BF3.
Thoughts?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> Patch release notes: Reduces FPS drops/spikes....
> 
> True or not, I noticed an overall reduction in FPS across the board....so maybe there is less spikes, but avg FPS dropped by a good 10-20 frames here on GTX780 at 1200P ULTRA 2x MSAA


LOL, I guess that's one way to do it. Lower overall FPS, that way it won't drop or dip as much.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Actually that's one thing I've noted - less hackers and cheaters in BF4 than there was in BF3.
> Thoughts?


FairFight is eliminating all the very obvious hackers. A friend of mine is a member of a hacking clan. None of them have been banned yet. They play under the radar, all with K of about 3.5.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> FairFight is eliminating all the very obvious hackers. A friend of mine is a member of a hacking clan. None of them have been banned yet. They play under the radar, all with K of about 3.5.


I remember the BETA had more hackers than the final game.
But that said the beta ran better than the final game


----------



## Sheyster

Here is my initial report on playing BF4 with Hyperthreading off. I'm running Win8.1 x64.

The first thing I noticed after turning off HT is that my GPU temps went down about 5 degrees C. Naturally this means GPU utilization is lower with HT off. I logged it for a while and sure enough, with HT off at the same clock speed, the game becomes CPU bound rather than GPU bound. This was at 4.6 GHz on a 3770K.

Now one thing I will say is that FPS with HT off is MUCH better than in the Beta. No stuttering and gameplay was pretty smooth. I would imagine that those running a 2500K at 4.5+ GHz will have a nice smooth experience with BF4.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Here is my initial report on playing BF4 with Hyperthreading off. I'm running Win8.1 x64.
> 
> The first thing I noticed after turning off HT is that my GPU temps went down about 5 degrees. Naturally this means GPU utilization is lower with HT off. I logged it for a while and sure enough, with HT off at the same clock speed, the game becomes CPU bound rather than GPU bound. This was at 4.6 GHz on a 3770K.
> 
> Now one thing I will say is that FPS with HT off is MUCH better than in beta. No stuttering and gameplay was pretty smooth. I would imagine those running a 2500K at 4.5+ GHz will have a nice smooth experience with BF4.


indeed in the beta HT OFF caused so much stuttering on my i7 3770k


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Here is my initial report on playing BF4 with Hyperthreading off. I'm running Win8.1 x64.
> 
> The first thing I noticed after turning off HT is that my GPU temps went down about 5 degrees. Naturally this means GPU utilization is lower with HT off. I logged it for a while and sure enough, with HT off at the same clock speed, the game becomes CPU bound rather than GPU bound. This was at 4.6 GHz on a 3770K.
> 
> Now one thing I will say is that FPS with HT is MUCH better than in beta. No stuttering and gameplay was pretty smooth. I would imagine those running a 2500K at 4.5+ GHz will have a nice smooth experience with BF4.


We do. Runs surprisingly well on my rig with high settings. The beta had me itching for a new GPU, but the final game is much better and I am no longer pining to replace this 560 Ti.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> FairFight is eliminating all the very obvious hackers. A friend of mine is a member of a hacking clan. None of them have been banned yet. They play under the radar, all with K of about 3.5.


These were my thoughts exactly. During BF3 i would join the odd server that had the typical hacker going 84-0 with medkit as weapon. These days are gone ,however those that use the latest hacks (that pb doesn't acknowledge yet) and are able to contain themselves may go unnoticed. At least for now.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> These were my thoughts exactly. During BF3 i would join the odd server that had the typical hacker going 84-0 with medkit as weapon. These days are gone ,however those that use the latest hacks (that pb doesn't acknowledge yet) and are able to contain themselves may go unnoticed. At least for now.


According to Fairfight, they are going to improve their analysis over time. Something they're doing now is detecting spikes in play/points. So if someone sucks and all of a sudden they're really good, FF will detect that and either ban or flag the account for monitoring.

The main problem with FairFight is that it will inevitably ban very good players sometimes. This has happened in WarZ. Some players are so good that it will think they're hacking. Their stats are way above the norm, and ultimaltely they may accrue enough points or flags to get banned.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Yeah, I know that, it is the main issue with FF. I hope they have an appeal system in place for those cases.


----------



## Panzerfury

When your game crashes with the looping sound thingie, is there any way to retrieve information on the crash ?


----------



## gunshyb

slightly off topic of the recent discussion. I do fairly well with the game using an OLD baige microsoft intllimouse. like the ones that come default at most work Environments.

Would i see any noticable difference getting a gaming mouse? I know this may be a subjective topic but I'm looking for input before investing time in researching then money in purchasing.

thanks


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panzerfury*
> 
> When your game crashes with the looping sound thingie, is there any way to retrieve information on the crash ?


I believe that is a known bug. DICE will have to fix it. I don't think there is much you can do on your end. Try using the default MS sound driver. That might possibly help.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunshyb*
> 
> slightly off topic of the recent discussion. I do fairly well with the game using an OLD baige microsoft intllimouse. like the ones that come default at most work Environments.
> 
> Would i see any noticable difference getting a gaming mouse? I know this may be a subjective topic but I'm looking for input before investing time in researching then money in purchasing.
> 
> thanks


Yes, you would would see a HUGE improvement over a basic MS mouse. I would recommend an optical mouse like the Logitech G400s for FPS games, along with a good cloth mousepad. I'm sure someone will jump in here and recommend a Razer DeathAdder, which is also optical. If you like to replace your mouse once or twice a year, go ahead and buy one.


----------



## Panzerfury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I believe that is a known bug. DICE will have to fix it. I don't think there is much you can do on your end. Try using the default MS sound driver. That might possibly help.


I could try using the default MS sound driver. Will do that and see if it still crashes.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panzerfury*
> 
> When your game crashes with the looping sound thingie, is there any way to retrieve information on the crash ?


If you're unable to ctrl+alt+delete to the secure desktop and have to do a hard reset/power off then the event viewer is your only hope I think. For me it just shows the same c0000005 code that I get for most the other crashes that I can tab out of to read them.


----------



## Krazee

Another 880 mb updated


----------



## amd655

How is the game guys? still random stability wise?


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> How is the game guys? still random stability wise?


Funny, tried to log on today for the first time in about a week and I cant even join a server. I get to the fullscreen where it is loading the map and it frezzes my PC. No alt+tab, no alt+f4 nothing. Have to do a hard reset.

This is pissing me off. I'm at the point of giving up. New issues just keep arising.


----------



## Panzerfury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> If you're unable to ctrl+alt+delete to the secure desktop and have to do a hard reset/power off then the event viewer is your only hope I think. For me it just shows the same c0000005 code that I get for most the other crashes that I can tab out of to read them.


I don't have to do a hard reset. I can kill BF4 via the task manager.


----------



## amd655

Would have thought a fix would have been deployed by DICE by now.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> Did a bunch of people get banned for using hacks recently?
> 
> All night last night I kept seeing people get kicked from the game for GAMEHACK or AIMBOT. Had to be almost 20 different people. That was all people trying to join ONE server.


I doubt they were all joining one server,more likely that the server was streaming and those are worldwide bans from pbss or ggc.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunshyb*
> 
> slightly off topic of the recent discussion. I do fairly well with the game using an OLD baige microsoft intllimouse. like the ones that come default at most work Environments.
> 
> Would i see any noticable difference getting a gaming mouse? I know this may be a subjective topic but I'm looking for input before investing time in researching then money in purchasing.
> 
> thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Yes, you would would see a HUGE improvement over a basic MS mouse. I would recommend an optical mouse like the Logitech G400s for FPS games, along with a good cloth mousepad. I'm sure someone will jump in here and recommend a Razer DeathAdder, which is also optical. If you like to replace your mouse once or twice a year, go ahead and buy one.


My honest suggestion is the Anker mouse:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Anker-Precision-Programmable-Cartridges-Switches/dp/B00AAQRNQ8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1386689817&sr=8-1&keywords=anker+8000

Purely because of its button configuration.
That's the thing you'll be gaining - a "shorcut" as you will, to reload etc.

I have the Sensei raw and to be honest, I used it, was like: "yeah it's nice, but the button configuration sucks" - so back to my Anker mouse I went. Couldn't be happier. It upped my game in BF3


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> How is the game guys? still random stability wise?


Hard to say really. Some people are having stability issues whilst some people aren't.


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> I doubt they were all joining one server,more likely that the server was streaming and those are worldwide bans from pbss or ggc.


Oh is that how it works? Those messages showing up in the chat log don't necessarily mean they were joining that server? I did not know that.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panzerfury*
> 
> I don't have to do a hard reset. I can kill BF4 via the task manager.


You should still be able to find the log in Event Viewer (custom views>administrative events), it just isn't any more helpful than when Windows shows you the code in an error box immediately after the crash. Every code it's given me has vague multiple possible causes that could be hardware, driver or software. My money is on BF4 it's self being the issue.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> That's a good thing, means punkbuster is doing its job


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> Did a bunch of people get banned for using hacks recently?
> 
> All night last night I kept seeing people get kicked from the game for GAMEHACK or AIMBOT. Had to be almost 20 different people. That was all people trying to join ONE server.


I had no idea hacking was/is such a huge problem, esp with punkbuster
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> How is the game guys? still random stability wise?


You don't want to have anything to do with this game for at least a few months.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> My honest suggestion is the Anker mouse:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Anker-Precision-Programmable-Cartridges-Switches/dp/B00AAQRNQ8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1386689817&sr=8-1&keywords=anker+8000
> 
> Purely because of its button configuration.
> That's the thing you'll be gaining - a "shorcut" as you will, to reload etc.
> 
> I have the Sensei raw and to be honest, I used it, was like: "yeah it's nice, but the button configuration sucks" - so back to my Anker mouse I went. Couldn't be happier. It upped my game in BF3


Man.... I hate my sensei for this game. You can see obvie flaws with the sensor.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Man.... I hate my sensei for this game. You can see obvie flaws with the sensor.


o.0

Probably needs an RMA, my Sensei is perfectly fine.

Do you have the software installed? your settings?
Mouse pad?


----------



## connectwise

It's a flawed mouse, nothing to do with defect.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> It's a flawed mouse, nothing to do with defect.


Just you it seems, reviews, people with the mice don't report the same.

I have mine set at 1000 hertz with no mouse acceleration from Windows, works perfect.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I had no idea hacking was/is such a huge problem, esp with punkbuster
> You don't want to have anything to do with this game for at least a few months.
> Man.... I hate my sensei for this game. You can see obvie flaws with the sensor.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> o.0
> 
> Probably needs an RMA, my Sensei is perfectly fine.
> 
> Do you have the software installed? your settings?
> Mouse pad?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> It's a flawed mouse, nothing to do with defect.


0 problems with it.
Just a few things:
1. Form factor for my hands
2. Button layout
3. Lack of physical profile switch button
4. Price
5. Included software
6. Conflicts with Logitech Gaming software

Oh just an FYI:
It uses the Avago ADNS-9500 sensor - quite a good one.

And just an FYI for AMD - when he kept slagging off the Anker 8000DPI mouse.
It uses the Avago ADNS-9800 sensor (newer and improved sensor over the sensei)


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> *And just an FYI for AMD - when he kept slagging off the Anker 8000DPI mouse.*
> It uses the Avago ADNS-9800 sensor (newer and improved sensor over the sensei)


Slagging off? it is called skeptical, especially with how cheap it is.

The only thing that some people dislike about the Sensei is the slight hardware level acceleration it has, but i never found it to be an issue, well as of yet.

LOL @ conflicts..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Slagging off? it is called skeptical, especially with how cheap it is.
> 
> The only thing that some people dislike about the Sensei is the slight hardware level acceleration it has, but i never found it to be an issue, well as of yet.
> 
> LOL @ conflicts..


well at least you know of the sensor in it now








Don't be quick to judge a product, just based on its price.

As for conflicts - click on my link - you'll see I'm not the only one that experienced problems.
Seems it is Steelseries related.

Drawing this back to BF4 - I loved the feel of the light sensei mouse, really helped me - but the "shortcuts" killed it for me - I wasn't quick enough doing the thing I was used to on my Anker mouse (reload, knife, grenade, switch weapon)


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> well at least you know of the sensor in it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be quick to judge a product, just based on its price.
> 
> As for conflicts - click on my link - you'll see I'm not the only one that experienced problems.
> Seems it is Steelseries related.
> 
> Drawing this back to BF4 - I loved the feel of the light sensei mouse, really helped me - but the "shortcuts" killed it for me - I wasn't quick enough doing the thing I was used to on my Anker mouse (reload, knife, grenade, switch weapon)


I was aware of the sensor in the Sensei, not the Anker however.

I have zero issues using Logitech and SteelSeries together, no issues with profiles or settings.



What OS you running this on?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Probably old news but im new to BF4 so is there any fix for the sound being all weird. It skip's alot, and loops in the loading screen. Sometimes disappears all together in game.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I was aware of the sensor in the Sensei, not the Anker however.
> 
> I have zero issues using Logitech and SteelSeries together, no issues with profiles or settings.
> 
> 
> 
> What OS you running this on?


Win7 64bit.
I do indeed have problems - when plugged into 2.0 ports - they start having problems.
I'll re-create it and post a video on in.

The only solution I found (look at the forums too) - was to disable ERP support in the BIOS & also plug the mouse in a 3.0 port and the keyboard in a 2.0 port.
I'm clearly not the only one, but it was intriguing for me.

I have the G710+ btw.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Probably old news but im new to BF4 so is there any fix for the sound being all weird. It skip's alot, and loops in the loading screen. Sometimes disappears all together in game.


Are you on the latest patch?
If so that's worrying (as they were supposed to fix that)


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> It's a flawed mouse, nothing to do with defect.


The Avago ADNS-9500 sensor in the Sensei & Senei Raw has problems with minor positive acceleration which can't be turned off. Some people notice it, some people don't.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Win7 64bit.
> I do indeed have problems - when plugged into 2.0 ports - they start having problems.
> I'll re-create it and post a video on in.
> 
> The only solution I found (look at the forums too) - was to disable ERP support in the BIOS & also plug the mouse in a 3.0 port and the keyboard in a 2.0 port.
> I'm clearly not the only one, but it was intriguing for me.
> 
> I have the G710+ btw.


Well hopefully SteelSeries sort the issues, ERP sounds like an ASUS thing?

Never did like ASUS boards, never had a single good one -Personal experience and preferences.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Well hopefully SteelSeries sort the issues, ERP sounds like an ASUS thing?
> 
> Never did like ASUS boards, never had a single good one -Personal experience and preferences.


Never getting an Asus board ever again mate lol.
Utterly hate Asus' customer support.
Hardware is good, but if CS sucks - GG for me.

ERP - is basically USB power on device.
The option is available on my mum's Gigabyte board too. So, it isn't an only asus thing, but is just a BIOS feature.
ie. My mum's Perixx PX-1100 keyboard switches off, once the PC is off - with that option in the BIOS set to enable, the keyboard LED lights would stay on.
Another example is when you switch off the PC, and the board can still charge your phone via USB.
That's ERP settings in a nutshell.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Never getting an Asus board ever again mate lol.
> Utterly hate Asus' customer support.
> Hardware is good, but if CS sucks - GG for me.
> 
> ERP - is basically USB power on device.
> The option is available on my mum's Gigabyte board too. So, it isn't an only asus thing, but is just a BIOS feature.
> ie. My mum's Perixx PX-1100 keyboard switches off, once the PC is off - with that option in the BIOS set to enable, the keyboard LED lights would stay on.
> Another example is when you switch off the PC, and the board can still charge your phone via USB.
> That's ERP settings in a nutshell.


Ahh i see


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Are you on the latest patch?
> If so that's worrying (as they were supposed to fix that)


Yes latest patch and drivers. Still have sound issues.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Just you it seems, reviews, people with the mice don't report the same.
> 
> I have mine set at 1000 hertz with no mouse acceleration from Windows, works perfect.


Sure but you not having an issue with it doesn't mean it doesn't exist. The mouse acceleration is built into the sensor. Anyone can get used to the sensei over time. I've had mine for almost 2-3 years now. The issue is I know this mouse and I can still feel when it's not performing well, and that causes some frustration at times.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Sure but you not having an issue with it doesn't mean it doesn't exist. The mouse acceleration is built into the sensor. Anyone can get used to the sensei over time. I've had mine for almost 2-3 years now. The issue is I know this mouse and I can still feel when it's not performing well, and that causes some frustration at times.


This.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Issue tracker on BL.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065670203355766/
Quote:


> BATTLEFIELD 4 TOP ISSUES TRACKER
> Bug accounting for a quarter of the crashes on PS4
> Platform(s): PS4
> Status: Fix live
> 
> EMP blur effect
> Platform(s): All
> Status: Fix live
> 
> One-hit kill bug where players sometimes take damage twice from the same bullet
> Platform(s): All
> Status: Fix live/in next patch
> 
> Loss of SP progress that can happen after quit and restart on PS4
> Platform(s): PS4
> Status: Fix live
> 
> Game Mode ribbons are counted twice
> Platform(s): All
> Status: Fixing
> 
> 4X damage from miniguns when using Defensive specialization
> Platform(s): All
> Status: Fixing
> 
> Players sometimes get stuck in kill cam after revive
> Platform(s): All
> Status: Fixing
> 
> Bug accounting for a majority of crashes on next-gen/PC
> Platform(s): PC, PS4, X1
> Status: Fixing
> 
> Players sometimes become spectators while still alive in Defuse mode
> Platform(s): All
> Status: Fixing
> 
> Players sometimes get stuck in revive screen
> Platform(s): All
> Status: Fixing
> 
> Desynchronized game world where objects have different states for different players
> Platform(s): All
> Status: Investigating
> 
> Join queue disabled on consoles
> Platform(s): All consoles
> Status: Investigating
> 
> Bug accounting for a large amount of crashes on X360
> Platform(s): X360
> Status: Investigating
> 
> Squad spawn sometimes positions you under the terrain
> Platform(s): All
> Status: Investigating
> 
> Hit markers and crosshairs sometimes disappear
> Platform(s): PC
> Status: Investigating
> 
> Rubber banding issues for some players with solid Internet connections
> Platform(s): All
> Status: Investigating
> 
> Some instances of no hit effects and no damage to opponent in your sights
> Platform(s): All
> Status: Investigating
> 
> Damage received is sometimes delayed by a few frames
> Platform(s): All
> Status: Investigating
> 
> Incorrect matchmaking on Xbox One
> Platform(s): X1
> Status: Investigating
> 
> Server browser filters are not fully functioning
> Platform(s): All
> Status: Investigating
> 
> Sudden frame rate drops during certain in-game events
> Platform(s): All
> Status: Investigating
> 
> The "Sound Loop Crash"
> Platform(s): All
> Status: Investigating


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> 4X damage from miniguns when using Defensive specialization
> Platform(s): All
> Status: Fixing


Hell yeah!







Time to use the mini gun!


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Hell yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to use the mini gun!


LOL! Players would never abuse glitches, right....







Very glad to finally see a total breakdown of the issues and plans to fix them. Thank you.


----------



## Scorpion667

So I upgraded to Windows 8.1 a while back to get better FPS in BF4. It worked.

I am wondering though, once drivers mature a bit, do you think we will see the performance difference between 7 and 8 get smaller? 8.1 honestly yielded +15-20 minimum FPS.

I'd like to switch back to Win 7, but not if my performance drops in BF4.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> So I upgraded to Windows 8.1 a while back to get better FPS in BF4. It worked.
> 
> I am wondering though, once drivers mature a bit, do you think we will see the performance difference between 7 and 8 get smaller? 8.1 honestly yielded +15-20 minimum FPS.
> 
> I'd like to switch back to Win 7, but not if my performance drops in BF4.


Well, Mantle is supposed to be release this month. Lets see what happens with that, it might replace that 15-20 frame difference you mentioned.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Nice to see most of my issues in that list...80% of them.
When those are all fixed live - I'll jump back in


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Nice to see most of my issues in that list...80% of them.
> When those are all fixed live - I'll jump back in


Seriously, I couldn't even recommend the game to anyone until at least the above are dealt with. Anyone reading this still on the fence, just wait it out.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Seriously, I couldn't even recommend the game to anyone until at least the above are dealt with. Anyone reading this still on the fence, just wait it out.


+1 agreed.


----------



## waylo88

I don't know, I bought the game on Black Friday and haven't experienced any of the issues people seem to be complaining about. I've been fully able to play the hell out of the game with almost zero crashes (I think I've crashed twice, and I'm level 52) and the game itself runs perfectly fine. Same goes for my three friends who also purchased the game with me. Zero issues.


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I don't know, I bought the game on Black Friday and haven't experienced any of the issues people seem to be complaining about. I've been fully able to play the hell out of the game with almost zero crashes (I think I've crashed twice, and I'm level 52) and the game itself runs perfectly fine. Same goes for my three friends who also purchased the game with me. Zero issues.


Most issues are user errors.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I don't know, I bought the game on Black Friday and haven't experienced any of the issues people seem to be complaining about. I've been fully able to play the hell out of the game with almost zero crashes (I think I've crashed twice, and I'm level 52) and the game itself runs perfectly fine. Same goes for my three friends who also purchased the game with me. Zero issues.


Well than, you guys aren't playing it correctly . Your supposed to play the game 10% of the time and spend the other 90% of the time on forums complaining about the game and swearing you hate the game and will never play it again. Than the next day you do it all over again.

Witness how many times certain people in here have said they are done with the game until the issues are fixed , yet you see them everyday.

Every time they say they are done with the game, I get excited thinking maybe this time they really mean it and they won't be back for at least a day, but alas my hopes and dreams are never fulfilled, for they return to whine some more.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Well than, you guys aren't playing it correctly.


You have a point there lol. AAA titles are just meant to keep people TALKING about the game, not playing it ><









P.S. I wish Kenny Powers was really a sports show host, I think he'd fit in perfectly with Skip Bayless + Steven A Smith ROFL


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Here is my initial report on playing BF4 with
> Hyperthreading off. I'm running Win8.1 x64.
> 
> The first thing I noticed after turning off HT is that my GPU temps went down about 5 degrees C. Naturally this means GPU utilization is lower with HT off. I logged it for a while and sure enough, with HT off at the same clock speed, the game becomes CPU bound rather than GPU bound. This was at 4.6 GHz on a 3770K.
> 
> Now one thing I will say is that FPS with HT off is MUCH better than in the Beta. No stuttering and gameplay was pretty smooth. I would imagine that those running a 2500K at 4.5+ GHz will have a nice smooth experience with BF4.


Have you unparked your cores ?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Have you unparked your cores ?


Yes, cores are unparked.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> Most issues are user errors.


lol no.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I don't know, I bought the game on Black Friday and haven't experienced any of the issues people seem to be complaining about. I've been fully able to play the hell out of the game with almost zero crashes (I think I've crashed twice, and I'm level 52) and the game itself runs perfectly fine. Same goes for my three friends who also purchased the game with me. Zero issues.


It's hit or miss, really. I've about 80 hours into the game already and I haven't crashed since the first few days after I bought the game.

Despite this, I still would recommend for someone who's intent on buying it to wait it out unless they find a ridiculous deal on it.


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> Most issues are user errors.


you cant be serious?


----------



## Hl86

I have a 1440p 120hz on my sli 670. I have to reduce settings to a mix of medium and high.

Would reducing the screen refresh rate to 96hz and upping the settings be better?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> I have a 1440p 120hz on my sli 670. I have to reduce settings to a mix of medium and high.
> 
> Would reducing the screen refresh rate to 96hz and upping the settings be better?


I run mine at 100hz and can't tell the diff between that and 120 to be honest. I'm sure there are some ahem "pro" gamers who can tell the difference, but I can't. My advice is try it both ways and see if it works for ya.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I run mine at 100hz and can't tell the diff between that and 120 to be honest. I'm sure there are some ahem "pro" gamers who can tell the difference, but I can't. My advice is try it both ways and see if it works for ya.


I run mine also @96hz and could not tell the difference. Not pro enough or "leet"


----------



## newbrevolution

Quick question for BF4 folks.

I purchased BF4 on Xbox 360 and if it aint the darnedest thing but I can't seem to figure out how to do multi-player locally. Is there a split screen option to play this game (multiplayer with or without campaign)?

Thanks!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Quick question for you BF4 folks.
> 
> I purchased BF4 on Xbox 360 and if it aint the darnedest thing but I can't seem to figure out how to do multi-player locally. Is there a split screen option to play this game (multiplayer with or without campaign)?
> 
> Thanks!


Not possible.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Not possible.


Thank you


----------



## LDV617

Sounds like console games aren't what they used to be. Remember when Halo MP wasn't online? Or when playing with bots was a luxury?


----------



## ihatelolcats

yes, its my fault that hit detection is a mess, invisible walls are everywhere, guns don't fire when you click, vehicle collision is extremely primitive, servers crash, etc etc

user error.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> yes, its my fault that hit detection is a mess, invisible walls are everywhere, guns don't fire when you click, vehicle collision is extremely primitive, servers crash, etc etc
> 
> user error.


It actually is your fault. It's 100% your fault. Everyone should blame you for the problems BF4 has had. Way to go!


----------



## ihatelolcats

I acknowledge and accept it


----------



## EVILNOK

If you guys haven't unlocked this yet here is how:











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



In Battlelog click on leaderboards. In the bottom left hand corner there is a "face" for lack of a better description, click it. If you have Premium it will ask for a password: it is "bumpinthenight"


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Sounds like console games aren't what they used to be. Remember when Halo MP wasn't online? Or when playing with bots was a luxury?


I remember those days. Four players could play on one system with one game. Publishers figured out they were losing on sales. Why else would they not include local multi-player anymore?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> If you guys haven't unlocked this yet here is how:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> In Battlelog click on leaderboards. In the bottom left hand corner there is a "face" for lack of a better description, click it. If you have Premium it will ask for a password: it is "bumpinthenight"


wow nice find!


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> wow nice find!


I just found it on Reddit but hadn't seen it here yet so figured maybe a lot of others hadn't seen it either. Thanks.


----------



## Blackops_2

Jack covers that as well but im interested about this "secret megalodon" lol i think its going to be epic.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Well than, you guys aren't playing it correctly . Your supposed to play the game 10% of the time and spend the other 90% of the time on forums complaining about the game and swearing you hate the game and will never play it again. Than the next day you do it all over again.
> 
> Witness how many times certain people in here have said they are done with the game until the issues are fixed , yet you see them everyday.
> 
> Every time they say they are done with the game, I get excited thinking maybe this time they really mean it and they won't be back for at least a day, but alas my hopes and dreams are never fulfilled, for they return to whine some more.


Well to be fair, most of us are not just here because of this game. Not sure if you noticed but it's a fairly large forum. That combined with the fact there have already been a fair number of updates and patches already released that were supposed to fix these issues. Well, they might have for those two people that don't seem to have any issues at all. Bless them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> yes, its my fault that hit detection is a mess, invisible walls are everywhere, guns don't fire when you click, vehicle collision is extremely primitive, servers crash, etc etc
> 
> user error.


High priority target marked. < queue heavy enemy presence detected alert >


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack covers that as well but im interested about this "secret megalodon" lol i think its going to be epic.


Let's find it!


----------



## Ponycar

I'm positive when the megalodon appears it will kill me after I unlock something really cool or impossible then I'll spawn and the game will crash and everything will be gone.


----------



## ihatelolcats

maybe if you use a defib to rez a guy in the ocean after the boat crashes that could trigger the shark. lol
just throwing out ideas here


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> If you guys haven't unlocked this yet here is how:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> In Battlelog click on leaderboards. In the bottom left hand corner there is a "face" for lack of a better description, click it. If you have Premium it will ask for a password: it is "bumpinthenight"


When it says enter password it will NOT let me type anything.


----------



## IAmDay

What if shoot ourselves in the ocean. Blood attracts sharks


----------



## ihatelolcats

yeah maybe you need to melee kill a guy in the water


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> When it says enter password it will NOT let me type anything.


Didn't work for me using Firefox. Try with IE.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> When it says enter password it will NOT let me type anything.


Do you have Premium? I've been using Chrome and it went through fine.


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos

It does not work with Firefox. Worked with IE.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Never getting an Asus board ever again mate lol.
> Utterly hate Asus' customer support.
> Hardware is good, but if CS sucks - GG for me.
> 
> ERP - is basically USB power on device.
> The option is available on my mum's Gigabyte board too. So, it isn't an only asus thing, but is just a BIOS feature.
> ie. My mum's Perixx PX-1100 keyboard switches off, once the PC is off - with that option in the BIOS set to enable, the keyboard LED lights would stay on.
> Another example is when you switch off the PC, and the board can still charge your phone via USB.
> That's ERP settings in a nutshell.


ERP is more than that but like you say, it does disable USB as part of it's power saving function when shutdown, which is also it's biggest negative. If for whatever reason you need to perform a BIOS flashback and you can't get into BIOS when this is enabled, you're stuffed. No USB flashback for you.

Off topic I know but if I was you, I'd turn it off.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> ERP is more than that but like you say, it does disable USB as part of it's power saving function when shutdown, which is also it's biggest negative. If for whatever reason you need to perform a BIOS flashback and you can't get into BIOS when this is enabled, you're stuffed. No USB flashback for you.
> 
> Off topic I know but if I was you, I'd turn it off.


yeah have done - but my mum won't be needing that lol.
Also I've never had to one use the USB flashback tool. Nice marketing by Asus really - thought it would be useful - turned out useless for me at least.

I just reviewed the Apex keyboard -> same issue -> also conflicts with the anker software = 100% steelseries related.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Well to be fair, most of us are not just here because of this game. Not sure if you noticed but it's a fairly large forum. That combined with the fact there have already been a fair number of updates and patches already released that were supposed to fix these issues. Well, they might have for those two people that don't seem to have any issues at all. Bless them.
> High priority target marked. < queue heavy enemy presence detected alert >


You misinterpreted what I was saying , I meant in this thread not the whole forum. Same people every day complaining, swearing its awful, boring, will not play again etc... than here they are the very next day, rinsing and repeating. And you know they've been playing a ton, because you can see their BF 4 stats.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> You misinterpreted what I was saying , I meant in this thread not the whole forum. Same people every day complaining, swearing its awful, boring, will not play again etc... than here they are the very next day, rinsing and repeating. And you know they've been playing a ton, because you can see their BF 4 stats.


Let's be clear on one thing, I never misinterpret anything. Ever.







This thread is part of the forum so it's natural for most people to just stop in this thread and complain while they are already here. I see most comming in after an update to complain that the issues still aren't fixed. News travels fast so lurking this thread to keep up to date is pretty much mandatory if you want to stay in the loop. Why not complain while your here?







I don't see many saying they are done with the game and coming back the very next day. Usually it's after a few days at least. maybe after a settings adjustment? Trying something new? After an update? Complaining is the corner stone of the BF community. Check BF3 thread.

And just an FYI, you're complaining about the complaining. And I'm complaining about your complaining about the complaining. I think.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> News travels fast so lurking this thread to keep up to date is pretty much mandatory if you want to stay in the loop. *Why not complain while your here?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That made me laugh thanks.


----------



## EVILNOK

Found a bug I hadn't seen yet. This ever happen to anyone else?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Found a bug I hadn't seen yet. This ever happen to anyone else?






(No I haven't experienced it yet lol)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Well hopefully SteelSeries sort the issues, ERP sounds like an ASUS thing?
> 
> Never did like ASUS boards, never had a single good one -Personal experience and preferences.


Here you go dude - video showing and describing the problem:

(Thought to share it):


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Found a bug I hadn't seen yet. This ever happen to anyone else?


im getting flashbacks of nighttime raids over hanoi


----------



## IAmDay

Girls will have better luck finding the shark if you get what I mean


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Girls will have better luck finding the shark if you get what I mean


Double BP week?

In all seriousness though, my favorite new bug is spawning in and seeing only guns running around. I have to change weapons to make the players appear.


----------



## trivium nate

well ive been having lots!!! of luck with version 331.82!!!


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> If you guys haven't unlocked this yet here is how:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> In Battlelog click on leaderboards. In the bottom left hand corner there is a "face" for lack of a better description, click it. If you have Premium it will ask for a password: it is "bumpinthenight"


After it accepted it, it's still unlocked and i'm stuck in that dos screen

any clue or tips?


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> After it accepted it, it's still unlocked and i'm stuck in that dos screen
> 
> any clue or tips?


hit the X in the top right corner


----------



## connectwise

Yea I did that already, still don't have it.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> After it accepted it, it's still unlocked and i'm stuck in that dos screen
> 
> any clue or tips?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> hit the X in the top right corner


Oh this just made me laugh haha


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Here you go dude - video showing and describing the problem:
> 
> (Thought to share it):


Thanks


----------



## VettePilot

So after reinstall of latest NVidia drivers unparking cores and enabling k-boost to lock boost clocks it made zero difference in FPS in SLI or single card format. This is a fresh install of win 7 pro as of 2 months ago as well. I am lost as to why my fps is consistently in the 60's with spike up to 160+. Are Nvidias driver just this crap? in game settings are moderate at best with resolution at 100%. no AA on of any kind either.


----------



## eAT5

My God this game makes me want to smash my PC ... red screen 2 times after last patch and 3 sound loop crashes, beside that game is fine... i get about 3 crashes a day, used to be every game.


----------



## keiko1

Ive solved all the problems with the game it was very simple .............................. i stopped playing it feels refreshing lol good job i bought assetto corsa thats a beta but is absolutely awesome !


----------



## brazilianloser

Man even the 4gb on the 290 are not enough to handle BF4 at 200% res on ultra... it caps out the memory


----------



## dhughesuk

So until this patch I would only crash in Shanghai or maybe the odd larger map but mainly Shanghai. the SP ran flawlessly and although I don't care much for the SP I wanted to finish it. I got all the way through the 3rd level only for it to crash on me and loose all of my progress.... I love that a patch has made this game worse. Also, if I try to quit a game during the awards screen I have to press esc and quit again before it will accept my pressing "yes" I want to quit.









- loosing the love pretty quickly.


----------



## jmcosta

is there a fix for this?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Man even the 4gb on the 290 are not enough to handle BF4 at 200% res on ultra... it caps out the memory


3x1080p monitors? Plus the 200% effectively making it 6x1080p
I wouldn't think 4GB would be enough for that, especially considering 2GB is recommended just for 1080p
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> 
> 
> is there a fix for this?


I believe it fixes if you go to 3rd person and back (C button by default) I guess if you play hardcore you're screwed though.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eAT5*
> 
> My God this game makes me want to smash my PC ... red screen 2 times after last patch and 3 sound loop crashes, beside that game is fine... i get about 3 crashes a day, used to be every game.


_So_ either smash your PC







or stop playing BF4 if it's making you rage like mad







. You will feel better, play something else, or do some other activity til the issues you are having with BF4 are patched.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> 
> 
> is there a fix for this?


I see this almost every round. It happens in the attack boat as well. I simply hop out and back into the vehicle. Its inconvenient, but it works.


----------



## MCarlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> I see this almost every round. It happens in the attack boat as well. I simply hop out and back into the vehicle. Its inconvenient, but it works.


it is simpler just to press C to change camera view(will not work on hardcore),or try to enter secondary seat with F2.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> 3x1080p monitors? Plus the 200% effectively making it 6x1080p
> I wouldn't think 4GB would be enough for that, especially considering 2GB is recommended just for 1080p


Yeah I know that but I was only playing on one screen to see how it looked with 200% res and it caps the memory while in eyefinity I am only reaching about 3.5gb. I just found it interesting that is all.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> 3x1080p monitors? Plus the 200% effectively making it 6x1080p
> I wouldn't think 4GB would be enough for that, especially considering 2GB is recommended just for 1080p


Wouldn't it be twice as long and twice as high, effectively 12x 1080p in that situation? My understanding was it scaled both axis.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Anyone get an issue where sometimes their Keyboard/ Avatar gets stuck moving only in a certain axis and the only way to get full motion is to stop pressing any keys for afew seconds? I use the G510 in my sig.


----------



## amd655

Forgot who it was, but they were saying the Sensei is flawed, here is me playing UT with the Sensei.
God like bots.

http://www.twitch.tv/amuse_recon_uk/b/486599595

Skip to 25 mins in.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Anyone get an issue where sometimes their Keyboard/ Avatar gets stuck moving only in a certain axis and the only way to get full motion is to stop pressing any keys for afew seconds? I use the G510 in my sig.


Once or twice every round.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Double BP week?
> 
> In all seriousness though, my favorite new bug is spawning in and seeing only guns running around. I have to change weapons to make the players appear.


That bug isn't new to me....day one baby and STILL there.

Oh, just noticed this on battlelog:

EDIT DEC 11:

*EMP Blur effect fix* is live on some platforms, and will be live in next patch on remaining platforms
PS4 quit and restart save corruption is live in next PS4 patch


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Forgot who it was, but they were saying the Sensei is flawed, here is me playing UT with the Sensei.
> God like bots.
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/amuse_recon_uk/b/486599595
> 
> Skip to 25 mins in.


it's flawed for what it offers at its price (heat orange model) - IMO


----------



## Krazee

I was planning on playing last night but decided to play batman and forza 5 instead. From reading the last few posts I am glad I did.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Forgot who it was, but they were saying the Sensei is flawed, here is me playing UT with the Sensei.
> God like bots.
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/amuse_recon_uk/b/486599595
> 
> Skip to 25 mins in.


No thank you. I really have got much better things to be watching.

The term "Forgot who it was" is singular, you need to put that in to plural form. It is not one person who is saying the Sensei is flawed, it is practically everybody who know about mice that say the Sensei has inbuilt positive acceleration.

Whether you want to accept this or not is up to you, but it does not change the fact that the Avago ADNS-9500 sensor used in the Sensei and the Sensei RAW has positive acceleration that can not be eliminated. Though no doubt you will reply with something along the lines of how it doesn't have acceleration or that you can still "pwn like a 1337" with it regardless.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> No thank you. I really have got much better things to be watching.
> 
> The term "Forgot who it was" is singular, you need to put that in to plural form. It is not one person who is saying the Sensei is flawed, it is practically everybody who know about mice that say the Sensei has inbuilt positive acceleration.
> 
> Whether you want to accept this or not is up to you, but it does not change the fact that the Avago ADNS-9500 sensor used in the Sensei and the Sensei RAW has positive acceleration that can not be eliminated. Though no doubt you will reply with something along the lines of how it doesn't have acceleration or that you can still "pwn like a 1337" with it regardless.


I said it has minor acceleration, it is not a flaw though, if it was, i would not be using the mouse.

I think you are taking this too seriously..... i am fine with the mouse, i don't need others telling me it is flawed, as it simply is not, as it works for me and god knows how many out there.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I said it has minor acceleration, it is not a flaw though, if it was, i would not be using the mouse.
> 
> I think you are taking this too seriously..... i am fine with the mouse, i don't need others telling me it is flawed, as it simply is not, as it works for me and god knows how many out there.


Some people take flaws seriously, even small flaws. A pro gamer may train for months with a zero acceleration mouse before a big tournament for a certain game. Introducing even a small amount of acceleration may really throw him off.

It's all relative really; what is small for some is big for others.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Some people take flaws seriously, even small flaws. A pro gamer may train for months with a zero acceleration mouse before a big tournament for a certain game. Introducing even a small amount of acceleration may really throw him off.
> 
> It's all relative really; what is small for some is big for others.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1230203/my-sensei-analysis-important-things-that-i-saw-nobody-mention-about-this-mouse


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



"While the sensor accuracy on the Sensei feels excellent and is better than the G9x and even improved over the Xai, there are a few minor negatives. First, the metallic coating on the Sensei shell is just extremely hard to get used to. It's not really a deal breaker, but it is in fact, possibly the worst coating you could ever put on a mouse. In it's clean state (which will probably last 5 minutes), it's just not grippy enough. Both gloss, rubber, and even hard plastic, have more grip than this metallic coating. It's the equivalent of touching brushed aluminum with a thin clear coat on it, similar to a Coke can. After 5 minutes of holding the mouse has elapsed, it feels like a coke can that was being held while you were simultaneously eating pizza. Due to the negatives of the shell, I'll be trying to find some way to purchase a Xai or Fnatic shell to transplant onto the mouse, otherwise, I can tell it will eventually drive me insane.

Another thing that's important to mention. There seems to be an urban myth that the Xai and Sensei can *only* be changed in steps of 90 DPI. This is completely false. I usually place in the top 10 percentile of whatever games I play, whether it be competitive FPS or PvP MMORPG, and can easily notice small changes of even 5ms input lag. On both the Xai and Sensei, I could easily notice a distinct change in cursor movement increasing the mouse even 1 DPI. 800 DPI on the Sensei feels different from 801DPI, and that feels different from 810DPI. The 90 DPI steps are a complete myth. I'm not entirely, technically literate on laser sensors, so it's possible the mouse only does "native" DPI at 90 DPI steps, but it's 1 DPI steps are definitely valid. I also notice no interpolation drawbacks while using any of the 1 DPI steps either, so I think the whole 90 DPI thing is voodoo economics.

When flicking the cursor at small objects on the desktop, I can easily notice this mouse has less acceleration than the G9x. Avago 9500 mice are definitely not created equal in terms of positive acceleration. Other people I've talked to also noticed the G9x had more acceleration than the Sensei. I honestly notice zero positive acceleration while using this mouse with a 9hd, hard pad, whereas it was easy to notice with a G9x. I've never used a soft mouse pad since probably sometime during the 1980's, so experiences may be different with a soft pad.

One thing that makes people blow the acceleration thing out of proportion with Avago 9500 mice, is that the majority of optical mice I've ever used all feel like they have a little negative acceleration, even at relatively low movement speeds. If I plug in an Abyssus, jitter problems aside, just dragging the cursor around at mild speeds gives you a sense like the cursor is slightly dragging behind your movement, like a boat anchor in the water. Laser mice all seem to have a much more direct response. Going from the vast majority of optical mice on earth to a laser, even *if* the laser had 0 acceleration, is going to feel like acceleration has increased.

I'm well aware of the parsed 1-4% variable acceleration for the Avago 9500 sensor, but I'm honestly struggling to spot it with my specific settings and hard mouse pad. As I mentioned before, it was easy to spot on the G9x, but not here. This may be the most accurate mouse I've ever used for flicking the cursor at targets. I fired up Left4dead to test it. When I used a G9x for the game, I would basically just be aiming at the silhouette of targets. While using the Sensei, aiming only for the head is actually a valid tactic to be pulled off in a similar amount of time. The Xai was less fatiguing though which brings me to the last drawback of the Sensei."


----------



## Thoth420

I would say steel series has many flaws....razer 2.0 in my book.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quick question, guys. I'm running into a few graphical glitches and have tried running the game on default clocks and they persist, so I'm thinking it's not related to a bad OC on my graphics cards. Trying to figure out if I have a gremlin elsewhere or if it's just the game itself.

First, on the Test Range, if I get a certain distance away from the fence panels that are between the range and the sea, then turn to look at them through a high-powered scope, the textures on the fence panels go crazy. It's like they're spinning round and round, almost like they are reflecting an unknown light source or trying to let the reflections from the sea behind them through at random intervals.

The second glitch happens during the heli chase at the end of the Baku mission in campaign. When Irish grabs the wheel his character has a weird outline, almost like an x-ray. Then, as the player leans out of the car, the rocks on the roadside that are rushing past the car disappear/reappear. Seems like if I look towards them they vanish.

I know there are lots of bugs in this game, but have searched for quite a long time and haven't seen anyone else report these particular ones.

In case it matters, I'm running at 1080p with everything on Ultra, 135% resolution scaling and on a 120Hz monitor (~120fps).

Any help/pointers would be greatly appreciated - this is my first ever PC so I'm worried I've overlooked something. Thanks!

Also, as an aside...is it true resolution scaling can introduce input lag? I've been tweaking settings to try to get as much eye candy as I can whilst maintaining a framerate that matches the refresh rate of my monitor so LightBoost can do it's thing, but if it's creating lag maybe I'll try turning some things down!


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Quick question, guys. I'm running into a few graphical glitches and have tried running the game on default clocks and they persist, so I'm thinking it's not related to a bad OC on my graphics cards. Trying to figure out if I have a gremlin elsewhere or if it's just the game itself.
> 
> First, on the Test Range, if I get a certain distance away from the fence panels that are between the range and the sea, then turn to look at them through a high-powered scope, the textures on the fence panels go crazy. It's like they're spinning round and round, almost like they are reflecting an unknown light source or trying to let the reflections from the sea behind them through at random intervals.
> 
> The second glitch happens during the heli chase at the end of the Baku mission in campaign. When Irish grabs the wheel his character has a weird outline, almost like an x-ray. Then, as the player leans out of the car, the rocks on the roadside that are rushing past the car disappear/reappear. Seems like if I look towards them they vanish.
> 
> I know there are lots of bugs in this game, but have searched for quite a long time and haven't seen anyone else report these particular ones.
> 
> In case it matters, I'm running at 1080p with everything on Ultra, 135% resolution scaling and on a 120Hz monitor (~120fps).
> 
> Any help/pointers would be greatly appreciated - this is my first ever PC so I'm worried I've overlooked something. Thanks!
> 
> Also, as an aside...is it true resolution scaling can introduce input lag? I've been tweaking settings to try to get as much eye candy as I can whilst maintaining a framerate that matches the refresh rate of my monitor so LightBoost can do it's thing, but if it's creating lag maybe I'll try turning some things down!


Texture flicker at long range is not your hardware, so sorry







It is a common problem with high resolution textures at very long draw distances. So don't worry about it as there isn't really anything you can do. I tried all sorts of things.

For odd things happening in Single Player I would simply ignore them. Focus on Multiplayer.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Sounds like user error to me.


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Sounds like user error to me.


I wouldn't say so. I get texture flicker and my GPU is at stock speeds.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Texture flicker at long range is not your hardware, so sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a common problem with high resolution textures at very long draw distances. So don't worry about it as there isn't really anything you can do. I tried all sorts of things.
> 
> For odd things happening in Single Player I would simply ignore them. Focus on Multiplayer.


Thanks, good to know. To be honest I'd actually rather it be a problem with the game that I can't fix than a problem with my hardware!

Slightly skewed, can you be a little more specific? When you say user error, is that something I'm doing in-game? Or something I've set incorrectly etc? I did test the cards running at completely stock clocks and both issues persisted, so I'm reasonably sure it's not something I've created with an unstable OC. Could there be another cause that I haven't looked into? I am running a mild CPU OC, could that cause these glitches?

I may try to take the resolution scaling back down to 100% (that will decrease the texture res, right?) and have a look at those fence panels again!

Thanks for the answers everyone. Gaming on a PC is a real journey of discovery!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Yes.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Sounds like user error to me.


/LoL


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I said it has minor acceleration, it is not a flaw though, if it was, i would not be using the mouse.
> 
> I think you are taking this too seriously..... i am fine with the mouse, i don't need others telling me it is flawed, as it simply is not, as it works for me and god knows how many out there.




I was talking about my mouse being flawed, causing some frustration at times, nobody was talking about you until you started waging a crusade to defend it's honour.


----------



## connectwise

lol... sensei double click issue giving this a repost.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I would say steel series has many flaws....razer 2.0 in my book.


I would agree. I have never been a fan of their products. Razer's are great mice but not for me since they never seem to fit my hand. Plus I think i have become accustom to Logitech's design. Hence why I just order a new 700s.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> I wouldn't say so. I get texture flicker and my GPU is at stock speeds.


I would say its the game and not the GPU. I get some random textures flickering in different spots on a couple of maps. Nothing at all wrong with my setup.


----------



## ihatelolcats

user error


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> lol... sensei double click issue giving this a repost.


made my day


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I said it has minor acceleration, it is not a flaw though, if it was, i would not be using the mouse.
> 
> I think you are taking this too seriously..... i am fine with the mouse, i don't need others telling me it is flawed, as it simply is not, as it works for me and god knows how many out there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Some people take flaws seriously, even small flaws. A pro gamer may train for months with a zero acceleration mouse before a big tournament for a certain game. Introducing even a small amount of acceleration may really throw him off.
> 
> It's all relative really; what is small for some is big for others.


Agreed.
Some people said the Anker mouse had acel for them too - despite it using the newer and improved 9800 sensor.
End of the day - depends on what sensor works best for you - but I noticed no acel problems and I've been using my mouse for over a year now...
I would have noticed any problems, coming from the solid MX revolution I used for 2 years.

As for the Sensei, I also didn't realise any acel problems.

Most that say there are problems are:
-Too sensitive or have personal preferences
-Are fanboys of certain brands (or can't afford others)

Overall, the sensei is a good mouse, but I can't give it more than a 4/5:



I don't want to drag this too off-topic, so I won't comment more on it - with that said I reviewed this mouse, alongside BF4 as a game comparison.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Thanks, good to know. To be honest I'd actually rather it be a problem with the game that I can't fix than a problem with my hardware!
> 
> Slightly skewed, can you be a little more specific? When you say user error, is that something I'm doing in-game? Or something I've set incorrectly etc? I did test the cards running at completely stock clocks and both issues persisted, so I'm reasonably sure it's not something I've created with an unstable OC. Could there be another cause that I haven't looked into? I am running a mild CPU OC, could that cause these glitches?
> 
> I may try to take the resolution scaling back down to 100% (that will decrease the texture res, right?) and have a look at those fence panels again!
> 
> Thanks for the answers everyone. Gaming on a PC is a real journey of discovery!


Reso scale 100% (default) and set FOV to default as well. Can't expect perfect in BF outside of default FOV.....I am of the school of thought you can't get perfect in BF period. There are graphics glitches and if people tell you they don't have them.....they are trolling or honestly don't see them and are living in a blissful state of ignorance.


----------



## keikei

Any collectors out there may be interested in this. I got mine last week, pretty sweet steelbook. I found one for 10 bucks on Ebay.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Texture flicker at long range is not your hardware, So don't worry about it as there isn't really anything you can do.


Yes. It is mainly the developers of the games that are responsible for this effect. The graphic drivers can sometimes be partly responsible for this effect too.

BF3 always had this issue, as well as other games such as TES: Skyrim & Fallout: New Vegas.
This issue is called "Z-Fighting".

From wiki:
Quote:


> "Z-Fighting is a phenomenon in 3D rendering that occurs when two or more primitives have similar values in the z-buffer." The resulting effect is a very annoying flicker caused by the two polygons "fighting" to be displayed."


Z-Fighting guide: http://wiki.step-project.com/Guide:Z-Fighting


----------



## Thoth420

I use z fighting as a metric to determine if the people who made the game even play it all and if they do it gives me an idea as to what degree. A crude system but it works nonetheless.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I use z fighting as a metric to determine if the people who made the game even play it all and if they do it gives me an idea as to what degree. A crude system but it works nonetheless.


Ha, yeah. Does make you wonder sometimes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I was talking about my mouse being flawed, causing some frustration at times, *nobody was talking about you until you started waging a crusade to defend it's honour.*


He does that with most of his stuff, think yourself lucky he does not have his 480 anymore.


----------



## CptDanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Any collectors out there may be interested in this. I got mine last week, pretty sweet steelbook. I found one for 10 bucks on Ebay.


Gamestop was giving away those tin cd cases.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Any collectors out there may be interested in this. I got mine last week, pretty sweet steelbook. I found one for 10 bucks on Ebay.


Does it have to be patched too or are there glitches and bugs in opening the case?
Any ideas when DICE might fix it?
(Sorry had to







)


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Does it have to be patched too or are there glitches and bugs in opening the case?
> Any ideas when DICE might fix it?
> (Sorry had to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


----------



## DizzlePro

putting the ucav in bf4 was the most ******ed idea in the history of battlefield

players can camp in base & spam this tool to death & there's no way to defend yourself from it, you cant even capture a flag










Ea/dice should reconsider their marketing for this game & have it something like this "Are you a bad player? Do you want to feel good about yourself by using weapons that require no skill, yet offer maximum profit? Play Battlefield 4 today!﻿"


----------



## Siman

its finally fixed-ish at least you can play longer than 3 min...


----------



## kaivorth

Still crashing almost nonstop for me.

Rig is completely stock, fresh install of Windows 8.1 with the latest Haswell processor, and a recent video card. Drivers are up to date as well. POS game.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I had a quick shot of Tequila in BF4:


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaivorth*
> 
> Still crashing almost nonstop for me.
> 
> Rig is completely stock, fresh install of Windows 8.1 with the latest Haswell processor, and a recent video card. Drivers are up to date as well. POS game.


User Error


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaivorth*
> 
> Still crashing almost nonstop for me.
> 
> Rig is completely stock, fresh install of Windows 8.1 with the latest Haswell processor, and a recent video card. Drivers are up to date as well. POS game.


Does that include updated punkbuster and battlelog plugins?


----------



## kaivorth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> User Error


You want to elaborate or continue to not being helpful?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaivorth*
> 
> You want to elaborate or continue to not being helpful?


Just a running joke around here. It obviously isn't your system.


----------



## Siman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaivorth*
> 
> Still crashing almost nonstop for me.
> 
> Rig is completely stock, fresh install of Windows 8.1 with the latest Haswell processor, and a recent video card. Drivers are up to date as well. POS game.


Im running a 290X and its fine...but all the other problems are still there


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaivorth*
> 
> Still crashing almost nonstop for me.
> 
> Rig is completely stock, fresh install of Windows 8.1 with the latest Haswell processor, and a recent video card. Drivers are up to date as well. POS game.
> 
> 
> 
> User Error
Click to expand...

I have to agree on this


----------



## kaivorth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Does that include updated punkbuster and battlelog plugins?


I would assume when you launch the game via battlelog it updates those for you, unless there is another special freakin way to do something that every other game manufacture out there has mastered 10yrs ago

Not tryin to be mean, just very pissed off that I bought this game, after I said I wouldn't buy another EA game again.


----------



## the9quad

If you are on a 290/290x and are running the whql drivers you will get flashing textures in many more areas (not just the long distance ones) switching to the beta 9.5's fixes this.

Also you guys crashing nonstop ever play on 48 player or less servers? That helps as well.

And you don't have to be a fan boy to know some people are over exaggerating the problems they are having. The game has bugs, crashes from time to time etc...but it is far from unplayable.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> putting the ucav in bf4 was the most ******ed idea in the history of battlefield
> 
> players can camp in base & spam this tool to death & there's no way to defend yourself from it, you cant even capture a flag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ea/dice should reconsider their marketing for this game & have it something like this "Are you a bad player? Do you want to feel good about yourself by using weapons that require no skill, yet offer maximum profit? Play Battlefield 4 today!﻿"


But it's sooo fun.

It's like impact grenade supplier spam in locker. It's funny stuff.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> But it's sooo fun.
> 
> It's like impact grenade supplier spam in locker. It's funny stuff.


Whats fun about it? do you enjoy getting killed by all the no skill weapons brought into this game? I know I certainly dont and am seriously considering not playing anymore once my bucket is full. The skill cap in this game has gone down drastically to entice another market segment to buy the game. I cant be bothered listing all the noob friendly weapons and mechanics in this game, the list is far too long.


----------



## Slightly skewed

It's garbage that doesn't belong in the game. It's on every map too so it's not like you can just get away from it unlike Locker.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> But it's sooo fun.
> 
> It's like impact grenade supplier spam in locker. It's funny stuff.


I've seen a lot of short sighted, simple minded and immature viewpoints but I think we have a new winner.


----------



## kaivorth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> If you are on a 290/290x and are running the whql drivers you will get flashing textures in many more areas (not just the long distance ones) switching to the beta 9.5's fixes this.
> 
> Also you guys crashing nonstop ever play on 48 player or less servers? That helps as well.
> 
> And you don't have to be a fan boy to know some people are over *exaggerating* the problems they are having. The game has bugs, crashes from time to time etc...but it is far from unplayable.


How is getting 5min into the game and crashing exaggerating?


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Whats fun about it? do you enjoy getting killed by all the no skill weapons brought into this game? I know I certainly dont and am seriously considering not playing anymore once my bucket is full. The skill cap in this game has gone down drastically to entice another market segment to buy the game. I cant be bothered listing all the noob friendly weapons and mechanics in this game, the list is far too long.


First world problem mate. It's broken, so are many many things in video games and in life. Try to have as much as fun as possible then move on. I spent 90 bux in this game, I'm not going to let it give me rage or negative emotions. I made the mistake of voting with my money, not going to blame the game for it. Next time I'll know better.

Can't beat them? Join them, til dice fixes it if they will fix it. Otherwise, move on.


----------



## Siman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> If you are on a 290/290x and are running the whql drivers you will get flashing textures in many more areas (not just the long distance ones) switching to the beta 9.5's fixes this.
> 
> Also you guys crashing nonstop ever play on 48 player or less servers? That helps as well.
> 
> And you don't have to be a fan boy to know some people are over exaggerating the problems they are having. The game has bugs, crashes from time to time etc...but it is far from unplayable.


its still got problems I dont have any texture problems though, Im running a delided 4770k and a thermal paste upgraded 290X.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

I cannot log onto http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/pc/

Anyone else having issues?

Nevermind. I try for 15 minutes then as soon as I post this- POOF! It's back.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaivorth*
> 
> How is getting 5min into the game and crashing exaggerating?


Not trying to be a jerk, I did say "some" people. And to be honest if you are one of the people who can't play more than 5 minutes without crashing, well than there might be a certain reoccuring phrase in this thread that applies to you.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Whats fun about it? do you enjoy getting killed by all the no skill weapons brought into this game? I know I certainly dont and am seriously considering not playing anymore once my bucket is full. The skill cap in this game has gone down drastically to entice another market segment to buy the game. I cant be bothered listing all the noob friendly weapons and mechanics in this game, the list is far too long.


People have been spamming nades in Battlefield games since berlin and stalingrad in 1942 It was a tactic used by every clan playing competitively, At least now they can't pin you in the spawn and spam them directly to the spot you spawn in.

Did it take more skill back then? Nope.


----------



## VettePilot

The game is a disaster. Totally unbalanced maps, and even worse hit detection then in BF3. I am constantly getting killed by a player a second or 2 after I already killed him. I am not the only one. People I play with see the same thing. DICE and EA need to go into the basket making business instead. They clearly can not make a good video game anymore. How do they miss things like this in Dev? I mean the UCAV being spamable is horrible. I was in servers last night where this was all most of the team was doing. The game is still a mess and 2 patches in 1 week have made it worse. I will never buy another DICE game again. All of this combined with the terrible driver support for NVidia cards has given me a clue of the future for DICE. They are just going to produce a COD game now for those who are 12 and under.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> People have been spamming nades in Battlefield games since berlin and stalingrad in 1942 It was a tactic used by every clan playing competitively, At least now they can't pin you in the spawn and spam them directly to the spot you spawn in.
> 
> Did it take more skill back then? Nope.


Are you misquoting people? I have never mantioned nade spamming, I suggest you catch up on the topic before giving your qualified opinion.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> If you are on a 290/290x and are running the whql drivers you will get flashing textures in many more areas (not just the long distance ones) switching to the beta 9.5's fixes this.
> 
> Also you guys crashing nonstop ever play on 48 player or less servers? That helps as well.
> 
> And you don't have to be a fan boy to know some people are over exaggerating the problems they are having. The game has bugs, crashes from time to time etc...but it is far from unplayable.


I only play in 64 player servers, I have never personally crashed. Server crashes on the other, happened quite a few times during the first week but it's been extremely stable since.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Are you misquoting people? I have never mantioned nade spamming, I suggest you catch up on the topic before giving your qualified opinion.


I am pretty sure I got in in context of this? If I didn't no need to be a jerk about it to be honest.

My turn to be a jerk:

You see you were talking about the ucav, he said it is similar to nade spam, you quoted him and said no skill weapons are ruining BF, I quoted you giving an example of no skill weapons in BF1942.

That's how conversations work, they go from one thing to the next, I don't need your qualified opinion on how to quote people.

See being a complete jerk on a forum when no harm was meant intentionally to begin with can be fun!

Seriously though if I offended you with the above by mocking you, I apologize. Just don't comprehend why people have to be so jerky all the time.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> The game is a disaster. Totally unbalanced maps, and even worse hit detection then in BF3. I am constantly getting killed by a player a second or 2 after I already killed him. I am not the only one. People I play with see the same thing. DICE and EA need to go into the basket making business instead. They clearly can not make a good video game anymore. How do they miss things like this in Dev? I mean the UCAV being spamable is horrible. I was in servers last night where this was all most of the team was doing. The game is still a mess and 2 patches in 1 week have made it worse. I will never buy another DICE game again. All of this combined with the terrible driver support for NVidia cards has given me a clue of the future for DICE. They are just going to produce a COD game now for those who are 12 and under.


the map designs and balance of vehicles in them is horrendous. Game is definitely broken. You kinda have to pick and choose which game modes and map to play to advoid all the frustration.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I am pretty sure I got in in context of this? If I didn't no need to be a jerk about it to be honest.
> 
> My turn to be a jerk:
> 
> You see you were talking about the ucav, he said it is similar to nade spam, you quoted him and said no skill weapons are ruining BF, I quoted you giving an example of no skill weapons in BF1942.
> 
> That's how conversations work, they go from one thing to the next, I don't need your qualified opinion on how to quote people.
> 
> See being a complete jerk on a forum when no harm was meant intentionally to begin with can be fun!
> 
> Seriously though if I offended you with the above by mocking you, I apologize. Just don't comprehend why people have to be so jerky all the time.


Your not doing very well at this although I appreciate your poor effort at mockery? (jerk much). You need to re-read, not that is of such great importance to do so. I asked him what was funny about it, then gave an opinion regards the no skill weapons in direct reference to the one mentioned. As he seemed to think the use of it is somehow amusing I struggled to comprehend his idea of amusement. It was simply a question, there was zero requirement for you quote giving me the benefit of some historical Bf explanation, unrelated. Nades were never anything to do with it. You dont offend me, that would give some sort of emotional attachment to a public forum post that means nothing in the scheme of things.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Your not doing very well at this although I appreciate your poor effort at mockery? (jerk much). You need to re-read, not that is of such great importance to do so. I asked him what was funny about it, then gave an opinion regards the no skill weapons in direct reference to the one mentioned. As he seemed to think the use of it is somehow amusing I struggled to comprehend his idea of amusement. It was simply a question, there was zero requirement for you quote giving me the benefit of some historical Bf explanation, unrelated. Nades were never anything to do with it. You dont offend me, that would give some sort of emotional attachment to a public forum post that means nothing in the scheme of things.


....whatever dude, point is you replied like a jerk, when no harm was meant, and to that there is no real reply you can have.

But for the future when you say something has gone down, it implies from some point in the past. As in older games (aka historical) didn't have this low of skill. No one was trying to say you were anything but the pro gamer you are so why you took that as a slight I dont know.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

User Error hahahhaha - I like it.
I'm going to troll so many people on BF4 with "user error" when they complain (knowing full ell that it isn't and the game sucks so hard)


----------



## EVILNOK

Whats with all the bad attitudes in this thread? It's pretty bad when you see an ad like this and it makes me think of this thread:


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> putting the ucav in bf4 was the most ******ed idea in the history of battlefield
> 
> players can camp in base & spam this tool to death & there's no way to defend yourself from it, you cant even capture a flag
> 
> Ea/dice should reconsider their marketing for this game & have it something like this "Are you a bad player? Do you want to feel good about yourself by using weapons that require no skill, yet offer maximum profit? Play Battlefield 4 today!﻿"


I'm fortunate enough to have not encountered any trolls with UCAVs yet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I had a quick shot of Tequila in BF4:


Haha very nice.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I'm fortunate enough to have not encountered any trolls with UCAVs yet.
> Haha very nice.


I like the song more than I like my own shot haha


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> ....whatever dude, point is you replied like a jerk, when no harm was meant, and to that there is no real reply you can have.
> 
> But for the future when you say something has gone down, it implies from some point in the past. As in older games (aka historical) didn't have this low of skill. No one was trying to say you were anything but the pro gamer you are so why you took that as a slight I dont know.


No reply can have because you say so lol, I never said I was a pro gamer, far from it. I do not have a superior attitude in my post history, unlike your last couple. Agree to disagree, unless your attitude compels you to keep trying to self justify or complete your history, language, or conversation tutoring. Appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Ya, well, the jerk store called and they're all outta you!!


----------



## dealio

did you guys see the hidden assignment ?


----------



## moocowman

So this is in regard to some videos posted throughout this thread.. Why is every video made about the UCAV show the SUAV in the title picture? xD

*edit*

On the topic of map balance. This is only my personal opinion and I haven't played the China Rising maps yet, but so far I haven't felt to be at a disadvantage due to being on a certain side of the map. The biggest issues I've had when it comes to map design are where there's too many people in a specific game mode or map. Mix mode servers tend to have this problem the worst since you'll be playing a 32 player rush and it will switch to domination which isn't much fun with any more than 24 players. Locker with more than 32 players in conquest tends to feel a bit cramped. Stuff like that..

The only map where I simply don't like the map design is the domination configuration of Rogue Transmission. If one team is fairly spread out around the flags, it will force spawn off into that side area where it's very easy to get spawn camped. It doesn't usually last long since the team will flock to B and C to spawn camp and it will force the spawns elsewhere but the fact it happens because there is that one area off to the side is rather annoying.

Although, I think I'm a bit different than most people here. I'm not one of those people who thinks more players is better. Even in large conquest, I don't really enjoy playing full 64 player servers but instead 48 max simply because it feels more competitive to me. That might help why I never really felt a map as unbalanced. I see people playing 64 player domination and rush and I just can't even imagine why anyone would think that's fun. It's pure chaos.. but I guess I just answered my question as to why people think it's fun. xD


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> did you guys see the hidden assignment ?


Ah so that's who matt the musketeer is. I was in a game with him yesterday and everyone was drooling over him. Yet I'm over here like who's this guy?


----------



## skupples

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/ea-battlefield-4-lawsuit-buggy-playstation,25391.html

anyone see this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Ah so that's who matt the musketeer is. I was in a game with him yesterday and everyone was drooling over him. Yet I'm over here like who's this guy?


just another accent all the kiddies drool over. Idol worshiping heathens.


----------



## RAFFY

Jesus when did this thread become the [Official] Battlefield 4 Whinge and Moan thread? This thread has gone from informative to just negative in the last week.


----------



## amd655

Arrogance, only in Battlefield 4.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Jesus when did this thread become the [Official] Battlefield 4 *butterflies* and Moan thread? This thread has gone from informative to just negative in the last week.


Might want to edit that one word out.. xD

It's Battlefield, though. Every Battlefield game gets its fair share of criticism whether it's deserved or not. When it comes to the launch issues, I definitely feel it's deserved but a lot of the other stuff is routine especially for a Battlefield game. I still can't believe how many people look back it BC2 so positively when so many people were complaining about how it's not Battlefield and it's going after the CoD crowd. Gosh.. that sounds really familiar.


----------



## ihatelolcats

petition to change thread title to
[Official] Battlefield 4 Whinge and Moan thread


----------



## moocowman

I think the DBV-12 + dart shells + kobra and other attachments for accuracy is the most fun I've had with a shotgun in a long time. Thing has some mean range.


----------



## amd655

Dat TOS.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> And you don't have to be a fan boy to know some people are over exaggerating the problems they are having. The game has bugs, crashes from time to time etc...but it is far from unplayable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> First world problem mate. It's broken, so are many many things in video games and in life. Try to have as much as fun as possible then move on. I spent 90 bux in this game, I'm not going to let it give me rage or negative emotions. I made the mistake of voting with my money, not going to blame the game for it. Next time I'll know better.
> 
> Can't beat them? Join them, til dice fixes it if they will fix it. Otherwise, move on.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Not trying to be a jerk, I did say "some" people. And to be honest if you are one of the people who can't play more than 5 minutes without crashing, well than there might be a certain reoccuring phrase in this thread that applies to you.


+1 Agreed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Whats with all the bad attitudes in this thread? It's pretty bad when you see an ad like this and it makes me think of this thread:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Ya, well, the jerk store called and they're all outta you!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> petition to change thread title to
> [Official] Battlefield 4 Whinge and Moan thread












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Jesus when did this thread become the [Official] Battlefield 4 Whinge and Moan thread? This thread has gone from informative to just negative in the last week.


I know right, if people really hate this game so much then they need to stop playing it, stop posting this forum and start doing something that they do like (other than moaning in the wronf place).

For everyone who is constantly complaing about the game in this thread, quick question. What is it that you expect to achive by complaining in this thread?

Go to the offical forums, go to DICE, go to EA, file a lawsuit do whatever floats your boat but complaining here is not going to achive anything.


----------



## DizzlePro

personaly i think Megalodon is a hoax

it's just another publicity stunt from EA/dice to make everyone forget about the bugs in the game


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Battlefield 4 is the worst game ever. It's garbage and I hate it.

BRB going to go play some Battlefield 4


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> personaly i think Megalodon is a hoax
> 
> it's just another publicity stunt from EA/dice to make everyone forget about the bugs in the game


Well there was Dino's with BF3...


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> personaly i think Megalodon is a hoax
> 
> it's just another publicity stunt from EA/dice to make everyone forget about the bugs in the game


*They said that about the real Megalodon.

Then they made Sharknado.*


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> Battlefield 4 is the worst game ever. It's garbage and I hate it.
> 
> BRB going to go play some Battlefield 4


^ what is this thread in essence?

lol

i believe megalodon is real.. and also a publicity stunt


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> +1 Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know right, if people really hate this game so much then they need to stop playing it, stop posting this forum and start doing something that they do like (other than moaning in the wronf place).
> 
> For everyone who is constantly complaing about the game in this thread, quick question. What is it that you expect to achive by complaining in this thread?
> 
> Go to the offical forums, go to DICE, go to EA, file a lawsuit do whatever floats your boat but complaining here is not going to achive anything.


It's just that great games are released and there's threads full of people saying how great and posting up videos and screenshots all the rest and for some reason there isn't some idiot with the "don't say it's great here, go to the official forums, tell the people who made the game game it's great - they're the ones that need to here it, they aren't monitoring this thread, you're wasting you words saying it's great here, what do you expect to achieve by saying this game in great in this thread".

It's just as easy to say if you don't want to deal with the moaning and *****ing about a crashing, buggy, glitchy game then stay out of BF4 threads for the next how ever many months, because that seems to be a significant number of peoples perception of it at the moment.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I've stopped playing it all together.
Been playing another frustrating game instead - Fifa13.
I have no intentions of really playing BF4, until they fix it.
The amount it has frustrated me has put me completely off it.

I've "only" played 69hrs (since day1 of release)
BETA - 1 week: 35hrs
Batman Origins - 4 days: 35hrs

The game is honestly terrible. It is fun to play, but the problem is that it has issues with it that just infuriate me.
I'm glad they sorted out the EMP problem, but there's still problems with it.

Crashes less at least, but this is unacceptable.
I really hope EA get sued, I don't care from which platform - just so that they learn their bloody lesson.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> It's just as easy to say if you don't want to deal with the moaning and *****ing about a crashing, buggy, glitchy game then stay out of BF4 threads for the next how ever many months, because that seems to be a significant number of peoples perception of it at the moment.


Agree









Always thought that the whole point of these game related topics was so that the ones that are having troubles with the game could come share their problems in the hope of a user related fix... now if it is something out of the user hands to fix at least others could be aware that they aren't alone playing a broken game.


----------



## connectwise

people want to love something so bad, ends up pissing them off too much
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Dat TOS.


It's just

lol why you having a whinge about it.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Anyone found any extra clues yet regarding the Megalodon?

Myself and my clan have been searching and we found a couple clues on Paracel Storm but nothing conclusive yet.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I've stopped playing it all together.
> Been playing another frustrating game instead - Fifa13.
> I have no intentions of really playing BF4, until they fix it.
> The amount it has frustrated me has put me completely off it.
> 
> I've "only" played 69hrs (since day1 of release)
> BETA - 1 week: 35hrs
> Batman Origins - 4 days: 35hrs
> 
> The game is honestly terrible. It is fun to play, but the problem is that it has issues with it that just infuriate me.
> I'm glad they sorted out the EMP problem, but there's still problems with it.
> 
> Crashes less at least, but this is unacceptable.
> I really hope EA get sued, I don't care from which platform - just so that they learn their bloody lesson.


I must be missing something or I'm not having nearly as many problems as others. Since the latest patch, updating to the latest nvidia drivers, and user.cfg fix I've been getting a stable 60fps on high (no microstuttering), crashed once in the last ~20 games, all the sound issues that I had have been fixed. I also like the map design way more than BF3. I'm having, dare I say it, almost as much fun as I had in BC2, which BF3 didn't come close to imo.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Does anyone have HIGH CPU usage in the game? BF4 takes around 60+ percent of my CPU


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I must be missing something or I'm not having nearly as many problems as others. Since the latest patch, updating to the latest nvidia drivers, and user.cfg fix I've been getting a stable 60fps on high (no microstuttering), crashed once in the last ~20 games, all the sound issues that I had have been fixed. I also like the map design way more than BF3. I'm having, dare I say it, almost as much fun as I had in BC2, which BF3 didn't come close to imo.


Problems are slowly decreasing (crashing etc)
but certain things I still can't stand (balancing issues within the game - which haven't even been looked at or discussed, because everyone is bothered about the game actually running)

In other words, yeah DICE have to fix their major problems, and that gets me quite a lot - but the balancing issues are another HUGE POINT for me, and something I can't stand.

How does a guy in a short burst with an assault rifle (name any of them) kill me cross map, yet my sniper shot only deals 53 damage to him (upper chest).

Things like that, just utterly piss me off and have put me off the game completely - I'm a sniper at heart and nothing comes close to BC2 sniping.

To enjoy this game, I just whip out any other fast rate of firing gun (ie m249) and just pray and spray - end up with a ridiculous amount of kills, but it takes literally no skill nor is challenging, thus makes me bored very very fast.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Does anyone have HIGH CPU usage in the game? BF4 takes around 60+ percent of my CPU


60-80% with HT
80-100% without HT

That's normal, it is a CPU intensive game.

For more details:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1433904/comparison-of-windows-7-vs-windows-8-i7-3770k-with-ht-enabled-vs-disabled-on-battlefield-4


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Does anyone have HIGH CPU usage in the game? BF4 takes around 60+ percent of my CPU


Yes, on my old i5 3570k I was seeing 70-80+ percent CPU usage during MP maps.


----------



## SLADEizGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> did you guys see the hidden assignment ?


for some reason the password isn't working for me.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Who gives a flying butt about dogtags when the game is broken.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/411149237204131008/929597882/

61 kills with the ucav in a 22 minute round. By ONE person. Now image what's going to happen when everyone gets these next week. Someone needs to be fired over this decision. Or at least given an atomic wedgie. Maybe both.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Problems are slowly decreasing (crashing etc)
> but certain things I still can't stand (balancing issues within the game - which haven't even been looked at or discussed, because everyone is bothered about the game actually running)
> 
> In other words, yeah DICE have to fix their major problems, and that gets me quite a lot - but the balancing issues are another HUGE POINT for me, and something I can't stand.
> 
> How does a guy in a short burst with an assault rifle (name any of them) kill me cross map, yet my sniper shot only deals 53 damage to him (upper chest).
> 
> Things like that, just utterly piss me off and have put me off the game completely - I'm a sniper at heart and nothing comes close to BC2 sniping.
> 
> To enjoy this game, I just whip out any other fast rate of firing gun (ie m249) and just pray and spray - end up with a ridiculous amount of kills, but it takes literally no skill nor is challenging, thus makes me bored very very fast.
> 60-80% with HT
> 80-100% without HT
> 
> That's normal, it is a CPU intensive game.
> 
> For more details:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1433904/comparison-of-windows-7-vs-windows-8-i7-3770k-with-ht-enabled-vs-disabled-on-battlefield-4


Ah, those issues haven't really affected me since I only play support. I haven't really run into too much BS with unbalanced weapons. I do decent most games, but now that you point that out I can understand the frustration. And yea, BC2 is in a whole other class.


----------



## SLADEizGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Who gives a flying butt about dogtags when the game is broken.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/411149237204131008/929597882/
> 
> 61 kills with the ucav in a 22 minute round. By ONE person. Now image what's going to happen when everyone gets these next week. Someone needs to be fired over this decision. Or at least given an atomic wedgie. Maybe both.


I haven't run into anyone that abused that..Yet.. But I just learn to deal with it. It's a good game. well I'm having fun with it. My only three issue's besides the crashing (which is rare when it happens) is the over powered AA. Which people take it to their spawn & wipe everyone out of the air. The hit detection markers at medium range & in some cases long range. And the last is the Insta-kill. But I just stay at a medium range with the DMR.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLADEizGOD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> did you guys see the hidden assignment ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for some reason the password isn't working for me.
Click to expand...

because its "bumpinthenight" in small caps instead. not sure why they wrote it in all caps in the youtube video. freakin morans


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Who gives a flying butt about dogtags when the game is broken.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/411149237204131008/929597882/
> 
> 61 kills with the ucav in a 22 minute round. By ONE person. Now image what's going to happen when everyone gets these next week. Someone needs to be fired over this decision. Or at least given an atomic wedgie. Maybe both.


see this sums up the game for me right now.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> see this sums up the game for me right now.


So it does for a lot of us but there is a large segment of players whom defend it, want it and abuse it. It may get nerfed eventually but until then its in a long list that a majority don't care about. Probably the ones dice are trying to keep happy by introducing all this garbage in the first place.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> So it does for a lot of us but there is a large segment of players whom defend it, want it and abuse it. It may get nerfed eventually but until then its in a long list that a mojority dont care about. Probably the ones dice are trying to keep happy by introducing all this garbage in the first place.


Catering to the lowest common denominator. The ruin of civilization.

"Go away, I'm bat'in!"


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> So it does for a lot of us but there is a large segment of players whom defend it, want it and abuse it. It may get nerfed eventually but until then its in a long list that a majority don't care about. Probably the ones dice are trying to keep happy by introducing all this garbage in the first place.


agreed, and with that DICE can go and....themselves.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> agreed, and with that DICE can go and....themselves.


...drive to walmart...

http://www.polygon.com/2013/12/11/5199452/lawfirm-kicks-off-investigation-into-ea-and-battlefield-4


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> ...drive to walmart...


lool


----------



## theturbofd

Me and xts-reptile were playing a couple of rounds and guess who comes in?


----------



## Slightly skewed

More people we should know? All they do is play domination aka TDM with flags thrown in for some reason.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> More people we should know? All they do is play domination aka TDM with flags thrown in for some reason.


You seem to have a passion with hating on domination and I don't know why. I play domination because I do weapon reviews just like the rest of the youtubers. It's more intense and can show the capabilities of a certain weapon.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> You seem to have a passion with hating on domination and I don't know why. I play domination because I do weapon reviews just like the rest of the youtubers. It's more intense and can show the capabilities of a certain weapon.


dem sniper though.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

I havent really had many problems with the game other than the occasional crash. Today thougj, I tried to play and it just sits at the initializing screen. Can't play single or multi player. I've tried rebooting, repairing and checking for updates. I've also reinstalled direct x from the install folder. What's going on here.

Any suggestions?


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> dem sniper though.


The annoying DMRs more like it lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> The annoying DMRs more like it lol


NEIN


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> I havent really had many problems with the game other than the occasional crash. Today thougj, I tried to play and it just sits at the initializing screen. Can't play single or multi player. I've tried rebooting, repairing and checking for updates. I've also reinstalled direct x from the install folder. What's going on here.
> 
> Any suggestions?


EA


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> More people we should know? All they do is play domination aka TDM with flags thrown in for some reason.


Quite amusing, it's a cut down little infantry only situation aka Call of Duty and there's always a flow of the usual "go play COD" comments in chat when really that's already what it is. I don't mind one or two in a rotation that's mainly conquest large but I can't stomach much more than that.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> You seem to have a passion with hating on domination and I don't know why. I play domination because I do weapon reviews just like the rest of the youtubers. It's more intense and can show the capabilities of a certain weapon.


I don't hate it. I actually don't mind it in small doses for a change of pace. I do dislike those who play nothing else and act like they are something special though. That and youtube "celebrities" being idolized. I can't stand that about society in general though.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ve stopped playing it all together.
> Been playing another frustrating game instead - Fifa13.
> I have no intentions of really playing BF4, until they fix it.
> The amount it has frustrated me has put me completely off it.
> 
> I've "only" played 69hrs (since day1 of release)
> BETA - 1 week: 35hrs
> Batman Origins - 4 days: 35hrs
> 
> The game is honestly terrible. It is fun to play, but the problem is that it has issues with it that just infuriate me.
> I'm glad they sorted out the EMP problem, but there's still problems with it.
> 
> Crashes less at least, but this is unacceptable.
> 
> 
> I really hope EA get sued, I don't care from which platform - just so that they learn their bloody lesson.


The lawsuit is all fluff right now, shareholders mad they didn't make the money that was projected to be made.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I don't hate it. I actually don't mind it in small doses for a change of pace. I do dislike those who play nothing else and act like they are something special though. That and youtube "celebrities" being idolized. I can't stand that about society in general though.


Idol worshiping heathens.

in other news, Kim Karashian claims she only weighs 117 pounds, must be a typo, 171 pounds.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I don't hate it. I actually don't mind it in small doses for a change of pace. I do dislike those who play nothing else and act like they are something special though. That and youtube "celebrities" being idolized. I can't stand that about society in general though.


I don't display myself as someone special just because I play it and yet you attack me all the time about it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> I don't display myself as someone special just because I play it and yet you attack me all the time about it.


I don't think his aiming it to you, just the noobs out there that are really well regarded as bf players and yet only play cod on bf's engine. Those guys aren't real bf players, thus why I don't watch their videos.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I don't think his aiming it to you, just the noobs out there that are really well regarded as bf players and yet only play cod on bf's engine. Those guys aren't real bf players, thus why I don't watch their videos.


Cant really play anything other than CoD in battlefields engine right now anyway due to its netcode and lack of (actually) big maps.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Cant really play anything other than CoD in battlefields engine right now anyway due to its netcode and lack of (actually) big maps.


well I think they improved that with the last patch personally. It isn't ideal but I don't think it ever will be. Bf3s netcodeBf4 was worse. at least there's a bit more comprehension between kills and shots.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> I don't display myself as someone special just because I play it and yet you attack me all the time about it.


No but many of the people you play with do, and that video making community has an air of superiority about it. You talking to us like we should know these people exemplifies that. Posting BL's of matches etc. Don't take that personally, I enjoy playing with you and occasionally watching these YT videos. It just befuddles me as to why someone would pay so much to only use so little of something. I'm just a jerk who thinks I'm superior because I mostly play the only real Battlefield mode thats in the game which is large conquest. So I give people who play those smaller, lesser modes a hard time because I feel they have no place in the game to begin with.

Maybe I'm just reading it all wrong which wouldn't surprise me. You seem like a super nice guy that might just be trying to advertise the community a bit. Not trying to "attack" you its more like my sense of humour and a bit of friendly ribbing.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> well I think they improved that with the last patch personally. It isn't ideal but I don't think it ever will be. Bf3s netcodeBf4 was worse. at least there's a bit more comprehension between kills and shots.


Plenty of threads proving otherwise on battlelog lol.

1hp left is illogical, doesnt add up to the math.
Both players dying is also illogical, but its just DICEs engine not knowing what to do so it freaks out and says: BOTH DEAD!
The netcode is still poor because vehicles interacting with eachother is a mess, due to it being clientside -> server -> other clients... its a really dumb choice. Didnt have this in BF1942, sure we had a delayed hitbox, but that just meant follow the target rather than lead it.


----------



## Panzerfury

This is annoying as hell.
I did manage to complete a round in parcel storm earlier today. But now it crashed. Here is a video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjo3_8NyF_Q&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Plenty of threads proving otherwise on battlelog lol.
> 
> *1hp left is illogical, doesnt add up to the math*.
> Both players dying is also illogical, but its just DICEs engine not knowing what to do so it freaks out and says: BOTH DEAD!
> The netcode is still poor because vehicles interacting with eachother is a mess, due to it being clientside -> server -> other clients... its a really dumb choice. Didnt have this in BF1942, sure we had a delayed hitbox, but that just meant follow the target rather than lead it.


This has happened a lot to me recently. It is frustrating to say the least. I dont know how these guys play tdm/domination in this game, I have tried to play infantry, although the lack of a good conquest infantry map makes this difficult, but when I do I feel the netcode situation amplifies with the more players there is, it effects my aim and drives me to frustration. I have only noticed it in vehicle play rarely to be honest.


----------



## FlyingNugget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panzerfury*
> 
> This is annoying as hell.
> I did manage to complete a round in parcel storm earlier today. But now it crashed. Here is a video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjo3_8NyF_Q&feature=youtu.be


Welcome to BF4; enjoy your stay.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Plenty of threads proving otherwise on battlelog lol.
> 
> 1hp left is illogical, doesnt add up to the math.
> Both players dying is also illogical, but its just DICEs engine not knowing what to do so it freaks out and says: BOTH DEAD!
> The netcode is still poor because vehicles interacting with eachother is a mess, due to it being clientside -> server -> other clients... its a really dumb choice. Didnt have this in BF1942, sure we had a delayed hitbox, but that just meant follow the target rather than lead it.


yeah I can see what you mean, but this happened far more often in BF3.
If you ask me BF2142 (pre patches) was the best BF for netcode and hit registry.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panzerfury*
> 
> This is annoying as hell.
> I did manage to complete a round in parcel storm earlier today. But now it crashed. Here is a video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjo3_8NyF_Q&feature=youtu.be


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingNugget*
> 
> Welcome to BF4; enjoy your stay.


user error CLEARLY


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> No but many of the people you play with do, and that video making community has an air of superiority about it. You talking to us like we should know these people exemplifies that. Posting BL's of matches etc. Don't take that personally, I enjoy playing with you and occasionally watching these YT videos. It just befuddles me as to why someone would pay so much to only use so little of something. I'm just a jerk who thinks I'm superior because I mostly play the only real Battlefield mode thats in the game which is large conquest. So I give people who play those smaller, lesser modes a hard time because I feel they have no place in the game to begin with.
> 
> Maybe I'm just reading it all wrong which wouldn't surprise me. You seem like a super nice guy that might just be trying to advertise the community a bit. Not trying to "attack" you its more like my sense of humour and a bit of friendly ribbing.


Ahh I see now and I completely understand. Thanks for helping me clear that up.

The reason I don't play much conquest is because I don't have many friends on at the same time. If I had a good amount of friends playing then yea I would be playing conquest all the time since it's more fun. Majority of the time I play alone or with 1 other person so I just stick to domination.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> Battlefield 4 is the worst game ever. It's garbage and I hate it.
> 
> BRB going to go play some Battlefield 4


Lol. This thread in a nutshell.
Quote:


> *They said that about the real Megalodon.
> 
> Then they made Sharknado.*


Don't forget, Sand Sharks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That's normal, it is a CPU intensive game.


According to an arcticle in CustomPC magazine that I read today, the FrostBite 3 engine is very GPU intensive. Overclocking the CPU and even disabling 2 cores on a quad core did not affect performance at all. There seems to be conflicting data on this. They also reckon RAM speeds have no affect on performance neither where as some articles (albeit some of them are from Corsair) state that faster RAM speed has a significant boost on performance. They may have been benchmarking on single player however.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Lol. This thread in a nutshell.
> Don't forget, Sand Sharks!
> According to an arcticle in CustomPC magazine that I read today, the FrostBite 3 engine is very GPU intensive. Overclocking the CPU and even disabling 2 cores on a quad core did not affect performance at all. There seems to be conflicting data on this. They also reckon RAM speeds have no affect on performance neither where as some articles (albeit some of them are from Corsair) state that faster RAM speed has a significant boost on performance. They may have been benchmarking on single player however.


they're idiots then.
Ask anyone with any logical experience with BF4 + benchmarking and they'll slap the benchmarks out of CustomPC.


----------



## FlyingNugget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> yeah I can see what you mean, but this happened far more often in BF3.
> If you ask me BF2142 (pre patches) was the best BF for netcode and hit registry.
> 
> user error CLEARLY


The netcode in BF3 is why I stopped playing during vanilla. It was like 25% - 50% trades.

Im enjoying BF4 with improved netcode, and less trading. Still horrible, but seems like I can tolerate it.

I think its funny that they have an expansion out, and are pushing people for Premium when the game continuously crashes. Software as a Service somehow crept into DICE's development framework strategy.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Lol. This thread in a nutshell.
> Don't forget, Sand Sharks!
> According to an arcticle in CustomPC magazine that I read today, the FrostBite 3 engine is very GPU intensive. Overclocking the CPU and even disabling 2 cores on a quad core did not affect performance at all. There seems to be conflicting data on this. They also reckon RAM speeds have no affect on performance neither where as some articles (albeit some of them are from Corsair) state that faster RAM speed has a significant boost on performance. They may have been benchmarking on single player however.


I think corsair is trying to sell more sticks, 10fps from 1333 to 2400mhz? YEAH OK! Also, if you compare a 3570k to a 3770k the differences are pretty huge. It's interesting how so many sources can produce such contrary information.

FrostBite 3 is CPU & GPU intensive, It's also one of the few properly multi-threaded engines on the market. 4A's engine is also multithreaded, but will likely not show up in many other things besides metro.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> they're idiots then.
> Ask anyone with any logical experience with BF4 + benchmarking and they'll slap the benchmarks out of CustomPC.


Such an eloquent post there. To be really frank with you, I would trust their benchmarks more than yours any day. Just saying.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> *They may have been benchmarking on single player however.*


Everybody knows the MP aspect of BF is more CPU dependent than the SP aspect. If they were testing the SP (I'm pretty sure they were) then that would explain it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I think corsair is trying to sell more sticks, 10fps from 1333 to 2400mhz? YEAH OK! Also, if you compare a 3570k to a 3770k the differences are pretty huge. It's interesting how so many sources can produce such contrary information.


I agree.


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Me and xts-reptile were playing a couple of rounds and guess who comes in?


Tradefield 4, where you blatantly kill enemies but somehow they also kill you while having 1% health.

i've traded more in this game, then i've traded pokemaon cards, & i've played pokemon for over 5 years.


----------



## IAmDay

I don't understand all the fuss about this game. I love it and play it everyday and never once have I gotten any of these bugs or 1 hit kills that you guys have. I guess I'm lucky?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I don't understand all the fuss about this game. I love it and play it everyday and never once have I gotten any of these bugs or 1 hit kills that you guys have. I guess I'm lucky?


you just haven't noticed it dude.
Or the fact you haven't crashed is you being lucky, believe me


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> you just haven't noticed it dude.
> Or the fact you haven't crashed is you being lucky, believe me


No I crashed quite a bit but it stopped with the first patch. Also I play large maps so I don't notice the 1 hit kill at all cause I'm sitting in a tank


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> No I crashed quite a bit but it stopped with the first patch. Also I play large maps so I don't notice the 1 hit kill at all cause I'm sitting in a tank


I always play CQ large or CQ - but crashes occur less after the patch - agreed.
But they still happen.

1 hit kill bug in a tank...imagine that hahaha


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I don't hate it. I actually don't mind it in small doses for a change of pace. I do dislike those who play nothing else and act like they are something special though. That and youtube "celebrities" being idolized. I can't stand that about society in general though.


I'm sorry to butt in here, but why does it matter to you who someone else idolizes? Sure, it's a bit silly but it's really none of your business so why let it get to you at all?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I don't think his aiming it to you, just the noobs out there that are really well regarded as bf players and yet only play cod on bf's engine. Those guys aren't real bf players, thus why I don't watch their videos.


And who exactly are you to determine who a real Battlefield player is? Also, last time I checked Battlefield does have things like kill-streaks which can get frustrating and that might make BF4 a bit more appealing to play for someone who wants more gun-play.


----------



## skupples

I haven't played the game on anything less than 5760x1080, or on anything less than 2x titans, and iv'e only played in single player. *In surround*, my 3570k struggles to keep up with even high settings.(while titans saw logs @ 50-60% usage)

Hopefully the 3930k and third titan will solve this problem though.









build should be 99% finished this weekend.

the whole COD Vs. BF stuff is laughable, I can't help but giggle at every post I read where people bring up "cod in bf4" guys, COD was not the first fps to feature it's style of play, cmon now. You sound as ignorant as people who compare all MMO's to WoW as if it was the first MMO with raid content.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I'm sorry to butt in here, but why does it matter to you who someone else idolizes? Sure, it's a bit silly but it's really none of your business so why let it get to you at all?
> And who exactly are you to determine who a real Battlefield player is? Also, last time I checked Battlefield does have things like kill-streaks which can get frustrating and that might make BF4 a bit more appealing to play for someone who wants more gun-play.


what the hell are you on about?
Stop being a fanboy (as it clearly has been shown) for 1 minute


----------



## ivers

http://www.overclock.net/t/1438222/battlefield-4-ram-memory-benchmark/0_20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Lol. This thread in a nutshell.
> Don't forget, Sand Sharks!
> According to an arcticle in CustomPC magazine that I read today, the FrostBite 3 engine is very GPU intensive. Overclocking the CPU and even disabling 2 cores on a quad core did not affect performance at all. There seems to be conflicting data on this. They also reckon RAM speeds have no affect on performance neither where as some articles (albeit some of them are from Corsair) state that faster RAM speed has a significant boost on performance. They may have been benchmarking on single player however.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Me and xts-reptile were playing a couple of rounds and guess who comes in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tradefield 4, where you blatantly kill enemies but somehow they also kill you while having 1% health.
> 
> i've traded more in this game, then i've traded pokemaon cards, & i've played pokemon for over 5 years.
Click to expand...

there is something weird about the 1hp kill trading. maybe the enemy's health goes to 1 while waiting for hit probability confirmation, or something. if it went to 0 it would put them in a dead state which would probably mess with the way the game works. that would kind of explain why in the beta you would see peoples health going all the way down then shooting back up. dunno, just an idea


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> what the hell are you on about?
> Stop being a fanboy (as it clearly has been shown) for 1 minute


"Those guys aren't real bf players"

Again, who are you to decided whether someone is a real Battlefield player or not? lol..

I'd rather be a fanboy than an elitist. xD


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> "Those guys aren't real bf players"
> 
> Again, who are you to decided whether someone is a real Battlefield player or not? lol..
> 
> I'd rather be a fanboy than an elitist. xD


If they are not watching his videos, drooling over another video maker, & not playing his favorite game types, they are noobs. duh.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> "Those guys aren't real bf players"
> 
> Again, who are you to decided whether someone is a real Battlefield player or not? lol..
> 
> I'd rather be a fanboy than an elitist. xD


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> If they are not watching his videos, drooling over another video maker, & not playing his favorite game types, they are noobs. duh.


Actually what determines a "real" bf player is teamwork.
Always has been. It even was heavily advertised in trailers and guides by EA.

The fact that TDM or domination don't encourage teamwork, in fact quite far from it (with instant spawns, and small maps) I can actually safely say - those people aren't real BF players.
There are many youtubers that play MAINLY in those modes, and in my opinion as an experienced BF player (played every BF game since 2142), they simply play:
With the assault class +TDM/domination - which are both modes PUT IN THERE BY EA to appeal to the COD crowd.
If you don't agree with that, then you haven't been playing BF enough or those modes to understand where I'm coming from.

let anyone play with whatever class they want, and with whatever weapon they want - but when you ask or I want to stress my opinion, that's my honest opinion of those types of players.
Lacking skill and can't quite get away from COD as they've been playing it for too long.


----------



## skupples

teamwork defines a persons level of skill in 99% of every multi-player game, not just battlefield.

Team death match existed long before COD multiplayer, that is my point, & it's not an opinion. You should be calling them Quakers or something.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Anyway - I laughed so hard at this video that shows the fail of an invention by DICE:


----------



## mobeious

anyone having problems with shaky vehicle cam? and when i go to 3rd person view of vehicle its lunging back and forth


----------



## pc-illiterate

teamwork does NOT define skill level. people working as a team has nothing to do with skill. derp


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> there is something weird about the 1hp kill trading. maybe the enemy's health goes to 1 while waiting for hit probability confirmation, or something. if it went to 0 it would put them in a dead state which would probably mess with the way the game works. that would kind of explain why in the beta you would see peoples health going all the way down then shooting back up. dunno, just an idea


I've been killed my their mines while they've been dead a good while and they still show up as 1%. The game doesn't have 0%.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Actually what determines a "real" bf player is teamwork.
> Always has been. It even was heavily advertised in trailers and guides by EA.
> 
> The fact that TDM or domination don't encourage teamwork, in fact quite far from it (with instant spawns, and small maps) I can actually safely say - those people aren't real BF players.
> There are many youtubers that play MAINLY in those modes, and in my opinion as an experienced BF player (played every BF game since 2142), they simply play:
> With the assault class +TDM/domination - which are both modes PUT IN THERE BY EA to appeal to the COD crowd.
> If you don't agree with that, then you haven't been playing BF enough or those modes to understand where I'm coming from.
> 
> let anyone play with whatever class they want, and with whatever weapon they want - but when you ask or I want to stress my opinion, that's my honest opinion of those types of players.
> Lacking skill and can't quite get away from COD as they've been playing it for too long.


Erm.. I agree with TDM not really requiring teamwork but domination does most definitely encourage teamwork. It may not be easy to find, but that's any public match in any FPS. People hardly work together in conquest or rush as well. There is a strategy to winning domination and it requires teamwork.

You can say that stuff and express your feelings towards those players all you want, but it doesn't really mean anything at all and neither does you playing every Battlefield since 2142 (I've personally played almost every Battlefield minus console exclusives.. doesn't mean anything except that I've played them). I can tell you that teamwork was just as hard to find in BF2 and many other games that encourage teamwork. That's just how public matches are in a lot of games. It has *nothing* to do with CoD.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> that would kind of explain why in the beta you would see peoples health going all the way down then shooting back up. dunno, just an idea


Still occurs.

anywya lol



and this is on console..


----------



## skupples

Gosh derned CoD kiddo's rabble rabble rabble.


----------



## copterguise

Infantry only servers dates back to BF1942. Get real and stop bringing CoD into everything. The game is meant to be played however people see fit. Period.


----------



## mobeious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mobeious*
> 
> anyone having problems with shaky vehicle cam? and when i go to 3rd person view of vehicle its lunging back and forth


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Just joined 3 separate servers, each server "KILLED IN ACTION" for no reason.
-M249 doesn't beat pistol at point blank whilst at full auto
-1 hit kill

(within the space of bloody 15minutes)

I'm done with this game.
Literally just went on to test my keyboard (after not having played for 5 days) and to possibly have a nice session, forget it.
Going to call EA tomorrow for a refund and if they don't, I'll call trading standards. Had enough of their bull crap.


----------



## moocowman

You've been done with BF4 quite a few times now. When are you actually going to be done with it?


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Jesus when did this thread become the [Official] Battlefield 4 Whinge and Moan thread? This thread has gone from informative to just negative in the last week.


I agree, 100%.

It sucks that you guys are having issues, but it makes me feel better that my game runs flawless, without a single crash in weeks. The issue I have is that I picked up Assassins Creed Black Flag, which is taking time away from BF4.

Black Flag is amazing, the best AC yet!


----------



## raidmaxGuy

So hopefully a network ninja can give me a hand here.. I have been having issues with a low cable/broadband signal in my home, half of the cable boxes only work partially and yada yada...

However, though for some reason or other my internet service is working fine, might be within the tolerance level... Anyways, I will wait forever to join an online server and about two seconds later I get kicked off by PunkBuster because of "Missing ping". Some servers will allow that but many do not... Why is my ping not being reported to the server(s)?

Note: My ISP ping is usually 6 ms cuz the server is 20 miles away from my house, today i got 35ms or more via multiple attempts on speedtest.

What can i do to mitigate this?


----------



## the9quad

I plan on. getting AC black flag when my kids open up their ps4 at Christmas, it seems like it would be better played on the couch. Glad to hear its good.

On a side note haven't played bf4 all week, working nights ugh. Missing out on 2x xp!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> You've been done with BF4 quite a few times now. When are you actually going to be done with it?


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/411323720188188416/442541565/

Enjoy that game you play mr fanboy.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/411323720188188416/442541565/
> 
> Enjoy that game you play mr fanboy.


I will!









Seriously, though.. that was a legitimate question. When are you actually going to be done with the game? You keep saying you are..


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I will!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, though.. that was a legitimate question. When are you actually going to be done with the game? You keep saying you are..


He did with BF3 aswell, like 30 times.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I will!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, though.. that was a legitimate question. When are you actually going to be done with the game? You keep saying you are..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> He did with BF3 aswell, like 30 times.


and I did quit it, totally.
Funny when someone complains about the game, instead someone else complains about the person complaining about the game.
Can't take criticism I presume?
Cute.

Don't outdo yourself ham - you were practically hammered home after being reported to the mods many times on the BF3 thread


----------



## the9quad

Anyone else notice how bad canister shells are now? They were beast mode even after the nerf in bf3, but now it's like shooting confetti


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/411323720188188416/442541565/
> 
> Enjoy that game you play mr fanboy.


that isnt playing, its trolling.


----------



## skupples

You bring the harassment onto your self Dubbed.









Just as I have done to my self many times.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> I agree, 100%.
> 
> It sucks that you guys are having issues, but it makes me feel better that my game runs flawless, without a single crash in weeks. The issue I have is that I picked up Assassins Creed Black Flag, which is taking time away from BF4.
> 
> Black Flag is amazing, the best AC yet!


Can't wait to try out this pirate mode on Monday when I get my new Black Edition which includes AC4 for FREE!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> and I did quit it, totally.
> Funny when someone complains about the game, instead someone else complains about the person complaining about the game.
> Can't take criticism I presume?
> Cute.
> 
> Don't outdo yourself ham - you were practically hammered home after being reported to the mods many times on the BF3 thread


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> and I did quit it, totally.
> Funny when someone complains about the game, instead someone else complains about the person complaining about the game.
> Can't take criticism I presume?
> Cute.
> 
> Don't outdo yourself ham - you were practically hammered home after being reported to the mods many times on the BF3 thread


Nope. Criticism is fine.. I agree with a lot of it. Your whining is fine as well. I just don't see the point in it. You say the same thing again and again so instead of just repeating yourself, why not just play another game that doesn't frustrate you so much?

You posted the link to that game like I'm not aware that the UCAV is a problem. You know why I don't let it get to me? Because it's going to get patched and balanced.. just like any other thing that's been implemented into a game and is broken at first.

There is absolutely no point in getting frustrated over a game. They're there for fun unless you're doing something like competing in e-sports then it kind of makes sense. If you're not having fun, play something else. Play an older Battlefield game if you feel any of them offer a truer Battlefield experience that's not as frustrating. If you're intent on continuing being frustrated by the game, go to MordorHQ or something where they share your pain.

And before you say it again.. If the fact that I can enjoy a game despite its flaws makes me a fanboy for said game, then hell yes I am a fanboy. I am a fanboy for *a lot* of games.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Can't wait to try out this pirate mode on Monday when I get my new Black Edition which includes AC4 for FREE!


I would like fine wine - but I doubt you can provide some vine wine. Yours tastes a bit bitter








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Nope. Criticism is fine.. I agree with a lot of it. Your whining is fine as well. I just don't see the point in it. You say the same thing again and again so instead of just repeating yourself, why not just play another game that doesn't frustrate you so much?
> 
> You posted the link to that game like I'm not aware that the UCAV is a problem. You know why I don't let it get to me? Because it's going to get patched and balanced.. just like any other thing that's been implemented into a game and is broken at first.
> 
> There is absolutely no point in getting frustrated over a game. They're there for fun unless you're doing something like competing in e-sports then it kind of makes sense. If you're not having fun, play something else. Play an older Battlefield game if you feel any of them offer a truer Battlefield experience that's not as frustrating. If you're intent on continuing being frustrated by the game, go to MordorHQ or something where they share your pain.
> 
> And before you say it again.. If the fact that I can enjoy a game despite its flaws makes me a fanboy for said game, then hell yes I am a fanboy. I am a fanboy for *a lot* of games.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Can't wait to try out this pirate mode on Monday when I get my new Black Edition which includes AC4 for FREE!


What annoys me is that AC4 has no decent destruction on the ships.
2 full volleys later, suddenly it modelswaps, and the holes etc arent accurate in the least and the sails take damage from cannonballs that arent anywhere near them.

E:TW > AC4.

Soo... why cant DICE just let us play China's Rices now -.-


----------



## amd655

'


----------



## theturbofd

Battlefield 4 Hit reg in a nut shell





Got an ACE 52 CQB review coming up tonight too


----------



## mobeious

anyone having problems with shaky vehicle cam? and when i go to 3rd person view of vehicle its lunging back and forth


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mobeious*
> 
> anyone having problems with shaky vehicle cam? and when i go to 3rd person view of vehicle its lunging back and forth


Had it happen once, not sure what the cause is, then again i cant tell you more cuz the game wont work


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Can't wait to try out this pirate mode on Monday when I get my new Black Edition which includes AC4 for FREE!


It's a 500$ board, I don't call anything that came with it free. Though, I did sell the OC panel for 60$ already. Should of sold AC4 too, but I already activated the key. Sell both and you are looking at a 390$ board!


----------



## hamzta09




----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Battlefield 4 Hit reg in a nut shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got an ACE 52 CQB review coming up tonight too


there is only so much of that i can take before i ragequit
do you use war tapes? audio sounds weird


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> there is only so much of that i can take before i ragequit
> do you use war tapes? audio sounds weird


hi-fi


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> there is only so much of that i can take before i ragequit
> do you use war tapes? audio sounds weird


Sounds like a 5.1 system using only the rear speakers.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*


there you go, well explained and slow-moed down.
It's ridiculous.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there you go, well explained and slow-moed down.
> It's ridiculous.
Click to expand...

honestly...
user error


----------



## Mishaminds

ANyone liking a specific map?


----------



## mphfrom77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Who gives a flying butt about dogtags when the game is broken.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/411149237204131008/929597882/
> 
> 61 kills with the ucav in a 22 minute round. By ONE person. Now image what's going to happen when everyone gets these next week. Someone needs to be fired over this decision. Or at least given an atomic wedgie. Maybe both.


They can probably one hit kill Attack Choppers too I imagine. Shame, my favorite vehicle has basically been deleted from the Battlefield series.

On another note, I purchased a PS4 the other day and BF4 on the PS4 is pretty rough right now. My friends don't even consider trying to play Conquest Large since they know they will disconnect from the match. I tried playing 2 matches of Conquest Large on the PS4 so far, and it was nothing but rubber banding which is unplayable to me.

Guess I didn't have enough when BF4 came out for pc and all the woes, so I doubled down and am doing it again on PS4. (Actually I haven't played much on either platform the last week or so.)


----------



## mphfrom77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mishaminds*
> 
> ANyone liking a specific map?


I think Paracel Storm is probably my favorite right now. I think I like it the most because it just seems beautiful or something. And then the storm coming in and just completely affecting the map the way is does. I just really like that map and that storm affect.

I actually heard the alarm sounds and decided to climb that tower for the first time on Paracel Storm and just take in the weather change from up there and try to record a little video clip for this purpose. I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mishaminds*
> 
> ANyone liking a specific map?


If I had to pick an overall favorite, I'd say Golmud Railway since I love playing conquest, rush and domination on it. However, I can't say there's a map that I don't like in at least one configuration.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mphfrom77*
> 
> I think Paracel Storm is probably my favorite right now. I think I like it the most because it just seems beautiful or something. And then the storm coming in and just completely affecting the map the way is does. I just really like that map and that storm affect.
> 
> I actually heard the alarm sounds and decided to climb that tower for the first time on Paracel Storm and just take in the weather change from up there and try to record a little video clip for this purpose. I thought it was pretty cool.


Paracel is a lot of fun and definitely a very pretty map. I love when the storm rolls in.

*edit* The storm also makes sea battles quite interesting. Kind of hard to use TV missiles against other attack boats thanks to the waves.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> What annoys me is that AC4 has no decent destruction on the ships.
> 2 full volleys later, suddenly it modelswaps, and the holes etc arent accurate in the least and the sails take damage from cannonballs that arent anywhere near them.
> 
> E:TW > AC4.
> 
> Soo... why cant DICE just let us play China's Rices now -.-


Meh, I'm having too much fun to fuss over such a minor detail. The graphics are great and the water looks incredible. To boot, the game runs well, but is locked at 60fps, which stinks because I have a 144hz monitor. Besides that little issue I am very happy with the game.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mishaminds*
> 
> ANyone liking a specific map?


Zavod is m favorite for 32 player matches, Paracel for anything bigger, and locker for anything less.

I wish instead of the maps they redid, they would have redid some classis maps from 1942 other than wake. That game had so many iconic maps with great flow it's a shame all we ever saw redone was wake. Berlin, Stalingrad, el al, gazala, bocage those maps were brilliant. Instead we get remade crap from bf3 like metro .if they wanted to redo a good bf3 infantry map they should have picked grand bazaar.


----------



## Amhro

Personally I hate paracel storm after that storm kicks in, it's just water all over my cockpit and I can't see anything


----------



## DoomDash

Anyone hunting the Megaldon? Need some more for the Megaldon hunt....

http://kotaku.com/watch-these-bf4-players-search-for-a-mythical-hidden-sh-1481962791

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1skzdl/battlefield_4_megalodon_giant_shark_easter_egg/


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*


This is exactly what I was saying yesterday. This is my exact experience of infantry play in this game, not in larger conquest but in Infantry heavy scenarios so cq on Guilin peaks or locker. My accuracy goes to crap, and the net code gets worse the more players they are. It drove me to the point of frustration the other day. I ususally play in vehicles on large maps but love a change of pace. There is no change of pace in this game for me, I find infantry unplayable. Vehicle whoring 24/7 it is now lol.

Edit - Black flag is a great game, i love when my pirates are singing away lol

Favourite map - Dont really have one tbh
least favourite map - Rouge transmission, it looks graphically terrible imo.


----------



## connectwise

Everyone on pc's having that issue. It's a complete joke at times.


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Anyone hunting the Megaldon? Need some more for the Megaldon hunt....
> 
> http://kotaku.com/watch-these-bf4-players-search-for-a-mythical-hidden-sh-1481962791
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1skzdl/battlefield_4_megalodon_giant_shark_easter_egg/


Dont fall for the hype, its just a Pr stunt to make everyone forget about the buggy game,

btw there are no sharks & dinos, but just this sound https://soundcloud.com/riotnor/sets/rogue-transmission-dinosaur


----------



## connectwise

I haven't played RT for a long time, is that really the back ground noise ?


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Personally I hate paracel storm after that storm kicks in, it's just water all over my cockpit and I can't see anything


The only thing I don't like is the water has no density to bullets, you can shoot at the glinting sniper scopes through the waves and make kills as if there's no wave there at all. Apart from that it's one of my favorites, probably the best map for obliteration for me.


----------



## redalert

A BF game with terrible netcode/hitboxes its not possible


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> A BF game with terrible netcode/hitboxes its not possible
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Haha, what is this heresy!?









Prepare for a lot of flak buddy, BF2 is the holy grail to a lot of people.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Haha, what is this heresy!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prepare for a lot of flak buddy, BF2 is the holy grail to a lot of people.


LOL


----------



## skupples

Only good thing that came out of BF2 is project realism. Can't wait for DAT stand alone. One can only hope its not a total flop


----------



## QuackPot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> A BF game with terrible netcode/hitboxes its not possible


Get out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Haha, what is this heresy!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prepare for a lot of flak buddy, BF2 is the holy grail to a lot of people.


Word.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> LOL


Get out.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuackPot*
> 
> Get out.
> Word.
> Get out.


o.0


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuackPot*
> 
> BF2 is a masterpiece. BF3 and 4 are like the twin b****rd off child that shouldn't have even been created.


You thought i was loling because i have an agenda against what Jim said?

Well here is my next answer: LOL


----------



## connectwise

What a throwback, those graphics man.. I still rem playing with that m4.

From a time when they still made demos for games. BF2 demo was a lot of fun when it first came out.


----------



## GoEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Only good thing that came out of BF2 is project realism. Can't wait for DAT stand alone. One can only hope its not a total flop


project reality









also forgotten hope 2 was awesome and the pirates mod was great for lan parties
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> What a throwback, those graphics man.. I still rem playing with that m4.
> 
> From a time when they still made demos for games. BF2 demo was a lot of fun when it first came out.


the graphics aren't that bad. here's a PR shot i took, on the right I used RadeonPro settings to play with the image


and these are from another user with some nvidia program, no filters though


forced aa ftw


----------



## theturbofd

Finally did my ACE 52 CQB review


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Only good thing that came out of BF2 is project realism.


Not sure if you're trolling or serious. BF2 was an epic game.


----------



## connectwise

Won't get any good fps to be competitive when it's turned up graphics wise. Back then we just played in pc bars with crappy computers,

Via reddit


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Not sure if you're trolling or serious. BF2 was an epic game.


What do you mean was? I still play it. In fact we still have LAN parties and play it. So there's at least 8 of us out there. LOL


----------



## DirtyTrickster




----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*


Lmao. Like a boss.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*


EPIC!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*


And this is why we play the game, over others.


----------



## VindalooJim

For anyone who is looking for an OSD for the 64bit client of BF4 to monitor their: FPS, CPU temperature and usage, GPU temperature/s, usage, memory usage, etc...


Go to www.playclaw.com
Go to download page, download new version - PlayClaw 5 build 3045
http://www.playclaw.com/bin/playclaw5.3045.exe
Install
When it asks to activate the software, just click on cancel, unless you want to buy it.
Click on the overlay tile, chose your overlays, minimize to system tray.
Play BF4!

It's really customizable.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*


Anytime someone starts complaining about BF4 not being realistic this or this gun wouldn't do that in real life yada yada I am just posting this.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Anytime someone starts complaining about BF4 not being realistic this or this gun wouldn't do that in real life yada yada I am just posting this.


idk bout you, but we did this in AFG erryday.

why do I see two different jet's in that sequence? It must be a fake gif.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> And this is why we play the game, over others.


Not sure if it's fake, extreme skill, or extreme luck lol.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Finally did my ACE 52 CQB review


Nice.







For some reason it is my favorite engie weapon. I just find the damage per shot more fitting to my play style. That and its hip fire effectiveness is pretty decent when the netcode actually works. I do find myself with an empty magazine a little too often though. Started using the potato grip and it's pretty solid too.

As for these extreme gifs that tend to make the rounds, most of this is set-up in an almost empty server using many takes. It's a pretty easy way to get your video(s) noticed.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Anytime someone starts complaining about BF4 not being realistic this or this gun wouldn't do that in real life yada yada I am just posting this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idk bout you, but we did this in AFG erryday.
> 
> why do I see two different jet's in that sequence? It must be a fake gif.
Click to expand...

looks like his camo wasnt applied to the jet at first


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> For anyone who is looking for an OSD for the 64bit client of BF4 to monitor their: FPS, CPU temperature and usage, GPU temperature/s, usage, memory usage, etc...
> 
> 
> Go to www.playclaw.com
> Go to download page, download new version - PlayClaw 5 build 3045
> http://www.playclaw.com/bin/playclaw5.3045.exe
> Install
> When it asks to activate the software, just click on cancel, unless you want to buy it.
> Click on the overlay tile, chose your overlays, minimize to system tray.
> Play BF4!
> 
> It's really customizable.


That made the rounds here about a month ago. I guess you also haven't seen this. http://www.overclock.net/t/1449418/guru3d-msi-afterburner-64bit-osd-ready-for-public


----------



## Tennobanzai

Played last night with my new 290 and was slightly disappointed I couldn't always stay at 60 fps. Maybe 50-70% of the time it's at 60 and lowest it dropped was to 44 fps. 1440 and everything is maxed expect 2x AA

Guess it's time to overclock


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> And this is why we play the game, over others.


Don't include me in that sweeping statement







I'm not denying the difficulty level of that particular maneuver but to me it just demonstrates what a total joke the air mechanics are, and people think they're flying and are skilled pilots


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Played last night with my new 290 and was slightly disappointed I couldn't always stay at 60 fps. Maybe 50-70% of the time it's at 60 and lowest it dropped was to 44 fps. 1440 and everything is maxed expect 2x AA
> 
> Guess it's time to overclock


1440 and everything is maxed.

"complaint"


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> That made the rounds here about a month ago. I guess you also haven't seen this. http://www.overclock.net/t/1449418/guru3d-msi-afterburner-64bit-osd-ready-for-public


No mate, I only just came across it today. Doesn't hurt to inform anyone else who still hasn't seen it.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 1440 and everything is maxed.
> 
> "complaint"


I'm pretty sure it would stay at 60 FPS if I turned off AA completely.

Good thing is the max temp i've seen is 69C. I did make a slightly aggressive fan profile but it's not really all that annoying.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> No mate, I only just came across it today. Doesn't hurt to inform anyone else who still hasn't seen it.


I actually paid for it to get the 64-bit TS3 overlay and it turns out it's, um, not working properly. I had about 12 people in a channel with me the other day when there was actually only four of us left


----------



## IAmDay

Would I see anymore FPS if I were to upgrade from an I5 to an I7?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*


Why does the skin on the jet change the second time he jumps into it?
Skin doesnt disappear if you jump out of a vehicle.. wth


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Would I see anymore FPS if I were to upgrade from an I5 to an I7?


no


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's a 500$ board, I don't call anything that came with it free. Though, I did sell the OC panel for 60$ already. Should of sold AC4 too, but I already activated the key. Sell both and you are looking at a 390$ board!


Shh I'm just an idiot consumer who believes everything I hear and read. I am a sheer Muppet trouncing through day 2 day life...this is why i like BF4







. In all seriousness I may end up selling AC4. I just don't see myself playing it that much since I'm an FPS gamer. Now the OC panel I'll have to wait and see how much I like it or even use it. I'll probably never use it though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> *Zavod is m favorite for 32 player matches*, Paracel for anything bigger, and locker for anything less.


Kenny Powers and yourself must share one common trait...drugs...how in the world do you like Zavod? Just giving you a hard time because i HATE that map.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Personally I hate paracel storm after that storm kicks in, it's just water all over my cockpit and I can't see anything


The waves dont really matter. Just use a boat with TV missels.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Haha, what is this heresy!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prepare for a lot of flak buddy, BF2 is the holy grail to a lot of people.


BF2 was the best one hands down with BC1 coming in at a close second. But the hit detection was incredibly horrible in BF2.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Why does the skin on the jet change the second time he jumps into it?
> Skin doesnt disappear if you jump out of a vehicle.. wth


Yes it does. If you have a skin and get in a vehicle and it doesn't appear just hop out and back in and it shows up.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Would I see anymore FPS if I were to upgrade from an I5 to an I7?


Well that depends if you are CPU / GPU bound. During gameplay, open up task manager and look at the CPU usage graph. If it's throttling (bouncing between 95-100%) then possibly.

If you haven't OC'd your i5 yet, you may want to. If there are preset memory profiles on your mobo, i.e. Extreme, Turbo, etc. then you may want to try one of those. I remember going from Normal -> Extreme memory profile on my i5-750 gave me a noticeable FPS boost in BF3. Not sure about BF4 but based off what I've read about RAM speeds in BF4 I would not be surprised if it helped.

Chances are you are GPU bound, and not CPU bound.


----------



## JWak-1

Made a montage, enjoy










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJBiP9JCdY4


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Would I see anymore FPS if I were to upgrade from an I5 to an I7?


In 64 player massive maps, it's possible, though if on a single 1080p screen probably not.


----------



## connectwise

It's gotta be a montage.. IT"S A MONTAGE. Gotta be a montage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*


So... is it normal for his plane to be default when he ejected but adaptive/desert when he jumped back in?


----------



## amd655

I prefer Frag Movie, but too old skool?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> It's gotta be a montage.. IT"S A MONTAGE. Gotta be a montage.
> So... is it normal for his plane to be default when he ejected but adaptive/desert when he jumped back in?


it's a montage, the altitude is all off when he gets back in, it's seconds away from crashing into the ground... most sloppy, is the camo. I don't doubt that he jumped out & hit the heli with a mine, but it looks like he most likely got sliced in half when trying to re-enter.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Yes it does. If you have a skin and get in a vehicle and it doesn't appear just hop out and back in and it shows up.


No, skins dont disappear if you jump out of it, think the last bit is manipulated on that .gif i.e. 2 sessions put into 1.

Try it on a tank, apc or heli.

If I have blackshark and I jump out of a heli, itll still have that skin.
If another player jumps into it, itll change to theirs.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I prefer Frag Movie, but too old skool?


Nah I prefer frag vid







We are TOO OLD


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> For anyone who is looking for an OSD for the 64bit client of BF4 to monitor their: FPS, CPU temperature and usage, GPU temperature/s, usage, memory usage, etc...
> 
> 
> Go to www.playclaw.com
> Go to download page, download new version - PlayClaw 5 build 3045
> http://www.playclaw.com/bin/playclaw5.3045.exe
> Install
> When it asks to activate the software, just click on cancel, unless you want to buy it.
> Click on the overlay tile, chose your overlays, minimize to system tray.
> Play BF4!
> 
> It's really customizable.


Afterburner works with 64bit Battlefield 4 now since the last RTSS update. Recording and OSD.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Nah I prefer frag vid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are TOO OLD


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Yes it does. If you have a skin and get in a vehicle and it doesn't appear just hop out and back in and it shows up.
> 
> 
> 
> No, skins dont disappear if you jump out of it, think the last bit is manipulated on that .gif i.e. 2 sessions put into 1.
> 
> Try it on a tank, apc or heli.
> 
> If I have blackshark and I jump out of a heli, itll still have that skin.
> If another player jumps into it, itll change to theirs.
Click to expand...

dude is so baus he used the iphone battlelog app to change the vehicle paint scheme in the split second between ejecting and jumping back into cockpit

so baus


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> dude is so baus he used the iphone battlelog app to change the vehicle paint scheme in the splti second between ejecting and jumping back into cockpit
> 
> so baus


#nextgengamersbelike


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Why does the skin on the jet change the second time he jumps into it?
> Skin doesnt disappear if you jump out of a vehicle.. wth


Even if it was edited and he didn't make it back in the plane, it's still an epic chopper take down.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Even if it was edited and he didn't make it back in the plane, it's still an epic chopper take down.


Yep


----------



## devilhead

hi, 3 days didn't played bf4, and yesterday tryed to launch game ----> You were disconnected from EA Online (1)
so what i have tryed: directx reinstall, drivers reinstall, origin reistall, bf4 reinstall and other stuff with 0 luck....


----------



## InsideJob

So anyone familiar with JackFrags should know that there is some huge easter egg on one of the maps, we just need to figure out which map and how to trigger it. So far it's believed to be on Paracel Storm.
Here's the video



Share if you hear anything or figure anything out







I want to know what it is!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> hi, 3 days didn't played bf4, and yesterday tryed to launch game ----> You were disconnected from EA Online (1)
> so what i have tryed: directx reinstall, drivers reinstall, origin reistall, bf4 reinstall and other stuff with 0 luck....


Update punkbuster and power cycle your modem.

The easter egg was discussed a few pages back, yesterday or the day before.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Afterburner works with 64bit Battlefield 4 now since the last RTSS update. Recording and OSD.


Nope doesnt.

Installed the latest one now, still no OSD, even after reboot.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Nope doesnt.
> 
> Installed the latest one now, still no OSD, even after reboot.


it works fine. just need rtss 6.0 beta 2 and the latest beta of AB. u just got it wrong.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Update punkbuster and power cycle your modem.
> 
> The easter egg was discussed a few pages back, yesterday or the day before.


done, what you suggested, with 0 luck







and went 10 pages back, didn't find nothing


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> done, what you suggested, with 0 luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and went 10 pages back, didn't find nothing


Well then I guess you've tried everything. Time to uninstall and go home.

If it's happening for every server you try, contact your ISP and disable UPnP, on your modem.

The thread moves at about 20 pages a day. Go back 30 pages. Not that it matters, the egg hunt is still on for the fools who care.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Nope doesnt.
> 
> Installed the latest one now, still no OSD, even after reboot.


Are you using afterburner or precision?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Are you using afterburner or precision?


Ab.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> So anyone familiar with JackFrags should know that there is some huge easter egg on one of the maps, we just need to figure out which map and how to trigger it. So far it's believed to be on Paracel Storm.
> Here's the video
> 
> 
> 
> Share if you hear anything or figure anything out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know what it is!


People have looked in source files and didn't find anything regarding a Megalodon. However, a sound clip of a loud rawr was found. Might have something to do with the Jurassic Park easter egg on Rouge Transmission.

Unrelated..


----------



## WiL11o6

I also can't get the newest AB Beta to show the OSD.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Nope doesnt.
> 
> Installed the latest one now, still no OSD, even after reboot.


I've been using it for the last week. You just need to update the RTSS (Rive Tuner Statistics Server that afterburner pulls info from), not afterburner itself. I had it working with afterburner beta 15, 16 and 17.

https://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2955064770061212702/last/


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I've been using it for the last week. You just need to update the RTSS (Rive Tuner Statistics Server that afterburner pulls info from), not afterburner itself. I had it working with afterburner beta 15, 16 and 17.
> 
> https://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2955064770061212702/last/


I did that, I googled after that beta and its still not working in bf4

Anyway
Quote:


> ERROR
> Game disconnected: you were kicked by an admin. Stated reason: basecamp with MAA


Hahahahaha... so Im raping the enemy team with the mobile AA, Im standing near A and B (or whatever) on Railway, im shooting everything in the air, no I dont shoot above their base, I only shoot when they get close to first objectives, yet I get kicked for basecamp? LOL


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I did that, I googled after that beta and its still not working in bf4
> 
> Anyway
> Hahahahaha... so Im raping the enemy team with the mobile AA, Im standing near A and B (or whatever) on Railway, im shooting everything in the air, no I dont shoot above their base, I only shoot when they get close to first objectives, yet I get kicked for basecamp? LOL


Did you add the battlefield4.exe to RTSS? If not click the + sign then navigate to the 64bit BF4.exe.



I've been recording with it and using OSD, although I have it set to not show the OSD on recorded video:


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Would I see anymore FPS if I were to upgrade from an I5 to an I7?


Depends on what the rest of your system is. What the bottleneck actually is.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Depends on what the rest of your system is. What the bottleneck actually is.


I have 16gb of ram @ 1866 and a GTX 680. Also running on 1080p. Haven't OC'ed my cpu or gpu.


----------



## skupples

Frag would know, EA probably told him .


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Nope doesnt.
> 
> Installed the latest one now, still no OSD, even after reboot.


Not sure if you got this sorted out yet, but I just downloaded the new RTSS 2.0 Beta 2 and Newest Afterburner Beta 3.0.0 Beta 17 and it is working. I uninstalled my current version of Afterburner, then unzipped and ran RTSS, then unzipped and installed Afterburner. During the AB setup I choose keep the current RTSS version. I then added BF4 exe (located program files>origin games>BF4 to the list in RTSS.

This new AB is awesome. It now includes individual cpu thread usage and temperature, system ram usage, and pagefile usage!!!


----------



## WiL11o6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BusterOddo*
> 
> Not sure if you got this sorted out yet, but I just downloaded the new RTSS 2.0 Beta 2 and Newest Afterburner Beta 3.0.0 Beta 17 and it is working. I uninstalled my current version of Afterburner, then unzipped and ran RTSS, then unzipped and installed Afterburner. During the AB setup I choose keep the current RTSS version. I then added BF4 exe (located program files>origin games>BF4 to the list in RTSS.


+Rep for actual beta link and help. I needed the framerate limit from rivatuner combined with vsync to smooth things out. The in-game framerate limiter is too buggy.


----------



## hamzta09

Hmmmmmm

whats up with all the invisible walls and stuff on Guilin peaks? Shooting at targets only to shoot into invisible walls.. really frustrating, and I get random fps drops to 50 and it feels like 30, cause mouse turns very smudgy.


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiL11o6*
> 
> +Rep for actual beta link and help. I needed the framerate limit from rivatuner combined with vsync to smooth things out. The in-game framerate limiter is too buggy.


Thanks, glad it worked for you. BF4 just updated when I launched it about an hour ago. It was running really good. Seems like the fixes are working well. Now... back to being a pirate (AC Blackflag)







This game is soooooo good!!!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Hmmmmmm
> 
> whats up with all the invisible walls and stuff on Guilin peaks? Shooting at targets only to shoot into invisible walls.. really frustrating, and I get random fps drops to 50 and it feels like 30, cause mouse turns very smudgy.


It's like this on every map. Certain maps just seem to have more.


----------



## Shweller

Is anyone using specific SLI compatibility bits for better SLI performance?


----------



## Taint3dBulge

If anyone is having problems with bf4 follow my tweak guide and the game will be compleatly changed for the better.. I'v had a bunch of people try this and say it makes bf4 just as smooth or better then 3.

http://www.worldforceclan.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1826


----------



## moocowman

Update on the whole Megalodon thing.. xD






Really curious about that sound clip and the button on Rogue Transmission.


----------



## skupples

megaladon, dice trolling the community to get people off of the bug issues. Yet, the giant shark hasn't even been programmed into the game.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> If anyone is having problems with bf4 follow my tweak guide and the game will be compleatly changed for the better.. I'v had a bunch of people try this and say it makes bf4 just as smooth or better then 3.
> 
> http://www.worldforceclan.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1826


the registry tweaks you copy pasted with no source (there is a word for that) do nothing, and i challenge you to present evidence that they do


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> the registry tweaks you copy pasted with no source (there is a word for that) do nothing, and i challenge you to present evidence that they do


Plus, the most important one (The render ahead limit tweak) is incorrect.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Plus, the most important one (The render ahead limit tweak) is incorrect.


wat? =1 > default


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Update on the whole Megalodon thing.. xD
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really curious about that sound clip and the button on Rogue Transmission.


LOL


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> wat? =1 > default


It's:

Code:



Code:


RenderDevice.RenderAheadLimit

Not:

Code:



Code:


RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> megaladon, dice trolling the community to get people off of the bug issues. Yet, the giant shark hasn't even been programmed into the game.


Why not? It's not like people are going to forget about the bugs. It's just a little fun for those who are sticking around through the mess.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> the registry tweaks you copy pasted with no source (there is a word for that) do nothing, and i challenge you to present evidence that they do


Thats fine, dont do them then.. I tried all of them them out with the game... There were some that did nothing that i did not post.. Now some of those registry tweaks in the 2nd part of thepost that deal wtih internet settings are just tiny tweaks that I myself have been using since win 7 first came out... I find that in some games they do help.. Now the core parking, is prolly the most important registry tweak in there.. If you dont not believe then so be it.. It works great tho..









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Plus, the most important one (The render ahead limit tweak) is incorrect.


No idea how "force" got in there (its not in my user.cfg) cannot remember if i copied afew others off the net too and then putting them in my file.. hmmm.. Iv tried 0 1 2 3 and 1 or 2 are the best for smoothness.. 3 is ok too, but i swear it brings down fps in multiplayer..


----------



## IAmDay




----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


trrorllololololol.


----------



## lilxskull

I have an issue with lags with this game. I get constant lags and when I am running or moving I don't get to the spot until like 1-3 seconds. I checked my fps with fraps and I get about constant 40-60 fps. Sometimes it drops to 10-20 randomly.

I checked some websites for fixes and changed the registry from 64 to 0. And changed some nvidia control panel settings to turn some of the things off. And I am still getting this constant lag.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trrorllololololol.
Click to expand...

is that really it


----------



## moocowman

It looks more like a grimer from Pokemon than a megalodon. xD


----------



## EVILNOK

I have a feeling that when whatever it is that is hidden is discovered people will be really disappointed. I don't even think there is a shark. I think it is something else entirely. 1 You Tuber said shark and everyone went with it. DICE said there is "something" hidden but haven't really mentioned anything that makes me think it's a shark. In BF3 people were saying dinosaurs were going to be in multiplayer (I'm not just talking about the little figurine easter egg dinosaurs) and unless I missed something that didn't happen either. I'm sure it will be cool to see whatever it is but no way it can live up to the huge deal it has been made out to be.


----------



## patriotaki

how much is it to buy it for ps4 from playstation store?


----------



## bgtrance

For all of you who have sound loop crashes try putting these two commands in your user.cfg file

renderdevice.renderaheadlimit 2
gametime.maxvariablefps 50

I couldn't play a single round on Shanghai since launch and now I finally can!! Usually I would crash first 5 mins into the game.


----------



## Angrychair

game hasn't crashed at all for me in weeks since I set audio from surround to stereo


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> For all of you who have sound loop crashes try putting these two commands in your user.cfg file
> 
> renderdevice.renderaheadlimit 2
> gametime.maxvariablefps 50
> 
> I couldn't play a single round on Shanghai since launch and now I finally can!! Usually I would crash first 5 mins into the game.


I'll try this tomorrow, the sound loop crash in Shanghai is basically the only ongoing issue I've had. I'll have a server crash here and there rarely, and revive and get stuck or whatever. The sound loop thing is only on that map and on a long match like conquest, obliteration etc...short domination matches are ok.

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> For all of you who have sound loop crashes try putting these two commands in your user.cfg file
> 
> renderdevice.renderaheadlimit 2
> gametime.maxvariablefps 50
> 
> I couldn't play a single round on Shanghai since launch and now I finally can!! Usually I would crash first 5 mins into the game.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> game hasn't crashed at all for me in weeks since I set audio from surround to stereo


Are both of you saying it stops from crashing game or just sound crashing?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Update on the whole Megalodon thing.. xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really curious about that sound clip and the button on Rogue Transmission.


basically, dice spent too much time on easter eggs rather than fixing the netcode haha.

After watching his videos I've tried going back to 7.62 mini gun instead of 25 mm canon on the little bird. Works pretty well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> People have looked in source files and didn't find anything regarding a Megalodon. However, a sound clip of a loud rawr was found. Might have something to do with the Jurassic Park easter egg on Rouge Transmission.
> 
> Unrelated..


Too bad those ppl who steal vehicles are quite abundant in apperances.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Too bad those ppl who steal vehicles are quite abundant in appearances.


If you didn't leave the driver seat then the opportunity for me to steal the vehicle wouldn't arise.


----------



## bgtrance

It stops it from sound loop crashing as I stated. I don't know about other crashes.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> For all of you who have sound loop crashes try putting these two commands in your user.cfg file
> 
> renderdevice.renderaheadlimit 2
> gametime.maxvariablefps 50
> 
> I couldn't play a single round on Shanghai since launch and now I finally can!! Usually I would crash first 5 mins into the game.


gametime.maxvariablefps

Doesn't that limit your FPS? Why would you want to limit your FPS to 50?


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Anyway - I laughed so hard at this video that shows the fail of an invention by DICE:


LOL nice.


----------



## velocityx

anyone still getting black or red screens bsods in bf4 with 290 series amd cards?


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> gametime.maxvariablefps
> 
> Doesn't that limit your FPS? Why would you want to limit your FPS to 50?


I don't know, like I said it worked for me. The solution was posted on the BF4 forums so I shared it here. And yes it does limit your FPS, but for certain maps (Shanghai) that seems to be the culprit for some users.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Nah I prefer frag vid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are TOO OLD


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> If you didn't leave the driver seat then the opportunity for me to steal the vehicle wouldn't arise.


Kinda have to when the other person is an engie but wont repair.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Nah I prefer frag vid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are TOO OLD


Maybe it's just that people outside of NA don't get the reference


----------



## hotwheels1997

Havr you guys tried the MG4 yet? It's very powerful,definetely better than the m249. 800RPM is simply beast for a gun with 200 rounds in the mag.While unlocking it,I played with the PKP Pecheneg which turned out to me very decent too with Muzzle break and stubby, kobra sight.


----------



## connectwise

No but I've been hearing great things about it too. But how does it do in medium/long ranges? One thing I like about m249 is the ability to snipe with JGM-4 scope.

ATM playing in most china rising maps in HC mode, using M39 EMR DMR with heavy barrel AND stubby grip have been the most frustrating few days of my life. In small/medium setting it's got terrible spread recoil and fire rate. In long ranges one shot doesn't kill and yet any sniper rifle will get you one shot. Firing on other classes will also get you shot in long ranges b/c of the damn one shot hs bug still present in the game.

I so want to make it work since it's a variant of my favorite gun, but god damn it it sucks so bad with that loadout to improve accuracy.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Why does the skin on the jet change the second time he jumps into it?
> Skin doesnt disappear if you jump out of a vehicle.. wth


It's a bug, if you get into vehicle too fast after it respawns, your camo will not apply, so you have to reenter the vehicle (kinda impossible for jets)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> It's a bug, if you get into vehicle too fast after it respawns, your camo will not apply, so you have to reenter the vehicle (kinda impossible for jets)


too many other things are off with the GIF for me to believe that's what's going on. Mostly the altitude, he's inches from hitting the ground on re-entry.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> If you didn't leave the driver seat then the opportunity for me to steal the vehicle wouldn't arise.


Why play like that? The vehicle wouldn't be there at all or usable if there wasn't someone repairing it. They took the time and the foresight/sacrifice to bring a repair tool for that reason alone. It's a game built around teamwork not doing you're best to piss someone else off which is sadly how many of these 12 years olds play it. Play ethics also mirrors real life personality and character so it's pretty easy to see who the pieces of crap in life are in the game. It's sad enough that finding someone who's willing to repair it almost non existent anymore and here you are making it even worse. People leave the vehicle or switch seats for all kinds of reason and that doesn't give you free pass to take as you please. IF you want a vehicle wait in line for it or ask like a decent human being would.


----------



## Jras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Why play like that? The vehicle wouldn't be there at all or usable if there wasn't someone repairing it. They took the time and the foresight/sacrifice to bring a repair tool for that reason alone. It's a game built around teamwork not doing you're best to piss someone else off which is sadly how many of these 12 years olds play it. Play ethics also mirrors real life personality and character so it's pretty easy to see who the pieces of crap in life are in the game. It's sad enough that finding someone who's willing to repair it almost non existent anymore and here you are making it even worse. People leave the vehicle or switch seats for all kinds of reason and that doesn't give you free pass to take as you please.


I played a great round 2 nights ago, team mate and I were basically in a tank for the entire round and we took turns in primary seat/secondary seat/repairing. It really drove home to me how fun this game can be if you find a good person to play with.


----------



## hamzta09

Cant join any servers now lol.
Stuck on connecting.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Why play like that? The vehicle wouldn't be there at all or usable if there wasn't someone repairing it. They took the time and the foresight/sacrifice to bring a repair tool for that reason alone. It's a game built around teamwork not doing you're best to piss someone else off which is sadly how many of these 12 years olds play it. Play ethics also mirrors real life personality and character so it's pretty easy to see who the pieces of crap in life are in the game. It's sad enough that finding someone who's willing to repair it almost non existent anymore and here you are making it even worse. People leave the vehicle or switch seats for all kinds of reason and that doesn't give you free pass to take as you please. IF you want a vehicle wait in line for it or ask like a decent human being would.


Dude its a game not a real life scenario. My priorities > your priorities while playing the game. AKA I may just drive away in your tank and thanks for the repair!


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Dude its a game not a real life scenario. My priorities > your priorities while playing the game. AKA I may just drive away in your tank and thanks for the repair!


It's a game that is based around teamwork.. That's not really being a team player now, is it? Of course that really won't change how you feel but it really is a dick move.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> It's a game that is based around teamwork.. That's not really being a team player now, is it? Of course that really won't change how you feel but it really is a dick move.


Whatever I'm usually in the top 3 of my team so im doing my job in helping get wins.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Whatever I'm usually in the top 3 of my team so im doing my job in helping get wins.


Raffy what kind/size of rads are you using to cool those cards? and stay away from my tank if I am repairing it. Actually I don't mind when people get in it or even take over driving it's when I hop out to repair and they take off with it leaving me stranded that ticks me off.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> anyone still getting black or red screens bsods in bf4 with 290 series amd cards?


I was getting red screen crashes, but I figured out it was the CPU crashing (checked blue screen viewer). Upping the volts a touch fixed it.


----------



## moocowman

Apparently all is forgiven if you're at the top of the scoreboard. I can do that without being a dick, though.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Apparently all is forgiven if you're at the top of the scoreboard. I can do that without being a dick, though.


Just ask/tell kindly. "I'm commandeering your tank FOR THE GOOD OF MAN KIND!"

then ride of scrolling "LONG LIVE THE REPUBLIC" or if on the china team "LONG LIVE THE PEOPLES REPUBLIC"


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Raffy what kind/size of rads are you using to cool those cards? and stay away from my tank if I am repairing it. Actually I don't mind when people get in it or even take over driving it's when I hop out to repair and they take off with it leaving me stranded that ticks me off.


I haven't even got my third 290 plugged up yet. I'm still waiting on my water cooling gear to get here. More specifically the GPU blocks and Ram sleeves. But for radiators I have a 480 Monsta, 240 Monsta, and two 240 UT60 all will have Scythe AP15 fans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Apparently all is forgiven if you're at the top of the scoreboard. I can do that without being a dick, though.


Same here but it's still fun to piss people off in a game because well its a GAME!


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I was getting red screen crashes, but I figured out it was the CPU crashing (checked blue screen viewer). Upping the volts a touch fixed it.


will try that, thanks.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I haven't even got my third 290 plugged up yet. I'm still waiting on my water cooling gear to get here. More specifically the GPU blocks and Ram sleeves. But for radiators I have a 480 Monsta, 240 Monsta, and two 240 UT60 all will have Scythe AP15 fans.
> Same here but it's still fun to piss people off in a game because well its a GAME!


I can see the point the other guys are making. But you have a very valid point here too. It is a game at the end of the day. Maybe we take things too seriously sometimes. It pisses me off when someone steals my tank too, but after I'm done, well... it is kinda funny. TBH


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I haven't even got my third 290 plugged up yet. I'm still waiting on my water cooling gear to get here. More specifically the GPU blocks and Ram sleeves. But for radiators I have a 480 Monsta, 240 Monsta, and two 240 UT60 all will have Scythe AP15 fans.
> Same here but it's still fun to piss people off in a game because well its a GAME!


Its your game to play how you want but those are the kind of people I never want to play with. That kind of attitude is what makes games not fun for most other people. Too many people use the "its just a game" excuse as a reason to be an ass to their teammates.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Same here but it's still fun to piss people off in a game because well its a GAME!


You're having fun by ruining other peoples' fun... That's kind of why it pisses people off. xD You're an awesome person.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Its your game to play how you want but those are the kind of people I never want to play with. That kind of attitude is what makes games not fun for most other people. Too many people use the "its just a game" excuse as a reason to be an ass to their teammates.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> You're having fun by ruining other peoples' fun... That's kind of why it pisses people off. xD You're an awesome person.


Lol you guys are acting like I do this every opportunity I get.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Lol you guys are acting like I do this every opportunity I get.


Dat undertone.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Lol you guys are acting like I do this every opportunity I get.


Not really.. or at least I'm not. You just kept trying to justify it when there really isn't any justification. It's a dick move.. that's pretty much all there is to say about it.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> It's a game that is based around teamwork.. That's not really being a team player now, is it? Of course that really won't change how you feel but it really is a dick move.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Why play like that? The vehicle wouldn't be there at all or usable if there wasn't someone repairing it. They took the time and the foresight/sacrifice to bring a repair tool for that reason alone. It's a game built around teamwork not doing you're best to piss someone else off which is sadly how many of these 12 years olds play it. Play ethics also mirrors real life personality and character so it's pretty easy to see who the pieces of crap in life are in the game. It's sad enough that finding someone who's willing to repair it almost non existent anymore and here you are making it even worse. People leave the vehicle or switch seats for all kinds of reason and that doesn't give you free pass to take as you please. IF you want a vehicle wait in line for it or ask like a decent human being would.


Agreed!

It's bad when people get in to a vehicle and then do one whilst being in the vehicle on their own, even when they can clearly see teammates running towards the vehicle wanting to get in.

For most vehicles, the more people in it, the more efficient it is, in fact, some of them are useless without passengers/ gunners in them. Transport helis and jeeps are prime examples.

I get it, some people are lazy, they want to get somewhere in a hurry but that's what bikes and quads are for. If there aren't any around wait for teammates to get into the vehicles that are around before heading off to where ever it is that you want to get to in such a hurry.

I guarantee you, it won't take long for teammates to get into a vehicle. They're like cake for a fat kid- they just can resist.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Agreed!
> 
> It's bad when people get in to a vehicle and then do one whilst being in the vehicle on their own, even when they can clearly see teammates running towards the vehicle wanting to get in.
> 
> For most vehicles, the more people in it, the more efficient it is, in fact, some of them are useless without passengers/ gunners in them. Transport helis and jeeps are prime examples.
> 
> I get it, some people are lazy, they want to get somewhere in a hurry but that's what bikes and quads are for. If there aren't any around wait for teammates to get into the vehicles that are around before heading off to where ever it is that you want to get to in such a hurry.
> 
> I guarantee you, it won't take long for teammates to get into a vehicle. They're like cake for a fat kid- they just can resist.


Should have teamed up when BF3 was still alive, forever repairing team mates, and watching their backs, still a spear head in infantry situations tho.


----------



## redalert

Im miss the 3rd seat for the tanks. I would just soflam and repair the whole time.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Whatever I'm usually in the top 3 of my team so im doing my job in helping get wins.


How old are you? HS dropout? Because no adult with any self respect acts like that in any situation. There is no justifying it all. It's just being a dick.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Should have teamed up when BF3 was still alive, forever repairing team mates, and watching their backs, still a spear head in infantry situations tho.


Yeah I'm the same.

Don't get me wrong, the extra XP from helping teammates out helps, but I'd still help my team where I can even if there was no XP reward.

BF is one of them games that actually makes me feel like my team is a team (or should be a team) and not just players that you can't kill/ shouldn't kill (depending if you're playing a game/ game mode with teamkilling enabled).

Add me if you ever get BF4.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> How old are you? HS dropout? *Because no adult with any self respect acts like that in any situation.* There is no justifying it all. It's just being a dick.


Gotta agree. Playing a game doesn't give you a license to be a (insert insult here) and saying "It's just a game" isn't a valid excuse.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Gotta agree. Playing a game doesn't give you a license to be a (insert insult here) and saying "It's just a game" isn't a valid excuse.


----------



## pc-illiterate

these guys saying its a dick move, they are the type of people i look to play with. i love playing with skewed, glakr, jodiuh, ghost, etc. teamwork wins bf games, not 'screw you'.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> these guys saying its a dick move, they are the type of people i look to play with. i love playing with skewed, glakr, jodiuh, ghost, etc. teamwork wins bf games, not 'screw you'.


U no like me?


----------



## skupples

It's OK guys, i'll be romping the leader boards in no time. New tower is 1/2 there!

hopefully I can find a way to make it get along with tri-sli.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's OK guys, i'll be romping the leader boards in no time. New tower is 1/2 there!
> 
> hopefully I can find a way to make it get along with tri-sli.


Are you upgrading monitors as well Skup?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Are you upgrading monitors as well Skup?


Not any time soon, unfortunately.


----------



## hamzta09

So far all the CR maps are pretty bad.

Guilin Peaks: Infantry Map 2/10
Altai: Boring map everything is too far apart (lacks air vehicles) and massive framedrops when standing around the middle capture points for no reason. 2/10

Desert map: Best one so far, lack of cover though. 7/10
Dragon ...Pass?: 3/10

And what is up with DICE and copy pasting assets? Im PRETTY SURE the Chinese dont sit around in american architecture/buildings in the middle of a jungle.


----------



## dealio

you know what really grinds ma gears?

... when i spawn as a passenger in transport helo and im like SWEET! LETS DO DIS! GO TEAM!! and then 10 seconds later the pilot jumps out.

happens a lot. now i pay attention so usually i am able to switch seats and fly away forever alone if the dick move occurred at high alt


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> you know what really grinds ma gears?
> 
> ... when i spawn as a passenger in transport helo and im like SWEET! LETS DO DIS! GO TEAM!! and then 10 seconds later the pilot jumps out. happens a lot.


Yeah that sucks.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> you know what really grinds ma gears?
> 
> ... when i spawn as a passenger in transport helo and im like SWEET! LETS DO DIS! GO TEAM!! and then 10 seconds later the pilot jumps out.
> 
> happens a lot. now i pay attention so usually i am able to switch seats and fly away forever alone if the dick move occurred at high alt


In my fond memory of BF past you'd at least get the "bail out" shout to indicate the pilots intentions. It's not just the transport, all heli's are one sniper personal transport to rooftop and **** anyone else who happens to be in there. I got nothing against dropping someone off or even landing and jumping out but wasting a heli and killing the passengers to get yourself on that rooftop makes me rage


----------



## hamzta09

Should be a bannable offense if you leave a flying vehicle, as pilot, without getting a single point.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Should be a bannable offense if you leave a flying vehicle, as pilot, without getting a single point.


I left The TurboFD in his chopper to die when we were about to go down TWICE!

Does that count?

Old ass video inbound:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I left The TurboFD in his chopper to die when we were about to go down TWICE!
> 
> Does that count?
> 
> Old ass video inbound:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If you werent the pilot then no.

Most of the time, as pilot, you got enough time to get close to ground or land somewhere quickly and repair, if you just bail and let your teammates die,


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



then you suck at the game and should feel ashamed!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> If you werent the pilot then no.
> 
> Most of the time, as pilot, you got enough time to get close to ground or land somewhere quickly and repair, if you just bail and let your teammates die,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> then you suck at the game and should feel ashamed!


There is that.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Have you not bought this game yet? I heard on the grapevine some tdm servers have been posting missing person notices.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Whatever I'm usually in the top 3 of my team so im doing my job in helping get wins.


That doesn't make you either a good teammate or a good player. It's often a player in second half of scoreboard which does the "dirty work" and actually helps his team win.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> How old are you? HS dropout? Because no adult with any self respect acts like that in any situation. There is no justifying it all. It's just being a dick.


+1


----------



## amd655

@ GHOST12

Game is not worth buying in it's current state, and TDM is not my only match type in BF games, it was featured in my video's a lot though, but so was almost every other mode type.
TDM sticks out like a sore thumb for sour puss's.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> @ GHOST12
> 
> Game is not worth buying in it's current state, and TDM is not my only match type in BF games, it was featured in my video's a lot though, but so was almost every other mode type.
> TDM sticks out like a sore thumb for sour puss's.


Sour puss? me? about you? get over yourself lol


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Sour puss? me? about you? get over yourself lol


You must be reading wrong.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> You must be reading wrong.


Ah ok, game not worth buying is subjective I guess. I personally have not had a crash all week, absolutely hammered the play time..............until today lol 5 sound loop crashes. Tbc


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> @ GHOST12
> 
> Game is not worth buying in it's current state, and TDM is not my only match type in BF games, it was featured in my video's a lot though, but so was almost every other mode type.
> TDM sticks out like a sore thumb for sour puss's.


You don't own the game, so stop saying what others say.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> You don't own the game, so stop saying what others say.


BUT i WANT TO















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Ah ok, game not worth buying is subjective I guess. I personally have not had a crash all week, absolutely hammered the play time..............until today lol 5 sound loop crashes. Tbc


See BF3 never crashed for me, on the other hand, i bet BF4 WILL.


----------



## IAmDay

lol wut


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> See BF3 never crashed for me,
> 
> BUT i WANT TO


BF4 crashed like 5 times for me since release, and all these crashes were around first patch.
I'm not saying game doesn't have any problems, but I don't


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> BF4 crashed like 5 times for me since release, and all these crashes were around first patch.
> I'm not saying game doesn't have any problems, but I don't


To be fair i have too many damn games, buying strike needs to commence for me, 300 games on steam, but 14% completion.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> To be fair i have too many damn games, buying strike needs to commence for me, 300 games on steam, but 14% completion.


Lucky you, I have almost no time to even play bf


----------



## pear_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> BUT i WANT TO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See BF3 never crashed for me, on the other hand, i bet BF4 WILL.


I just installed the game yesterday and within playing 3 rounds my game crashed twice, | figured I would update the drivers since I hardly was doing any gaming beside a few rounds of BF3 in between exams, so when I updated drivers I haven't had a single crash yet in 5-6 full rounds of gameplay.


----------



## ihatelolcats

regarding pilots bailing...
the captain goes down with his ship


----------



## redalert

BF4 is YMMV experience I had just about every bug in BF4 except the sound loop. The only consistent bug I had was the crash to desktop and it was completely random play for like 4 hours 1 crash which some people would kill for the way the game is atm. I had a bug today playing Paracel Storm the map started shaking like Epicenter in BF3 for like a minute.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> regarding pilots bailing...
> the captain goes down with his ship


Tell that to Costa Concordia.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> regarding pilots bailing...
> the captain goes down with his ship


Psh! To hell with that! If I see the chopper's health drop down to the teens and I see the ground coming in fast, I'm making a jump for it. If you're in there with me, I sure hope you're paying attention and you're smart enough to jump out as well. xD

There's no point in just letting yourself die if you know you can survive. I'm more useful alive..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> BF4 is YMMV experience I had just about every bug in BF4 except the sound loop. The only consistent bug I had was the crash to desktop and it was completely random play for like 4 hours 1 crash which some people would kill for the way the game is atm. *I had a bug today playing Paracel Storm the map started shaking like Epicenter in BF3 for like a minute.*


That wasn't a bug! That was the megalodon emerging from the depths to catch an unsuspecting jet-skier!

Speaking of which.. Apparently JackFrags found out how to trigger the rawr. Not sure on what map, just saw the tweet that he figured it out.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Can anyone explain how to get afterburner OSD to work with BF4? I'm using playclaw right now but really don't want to pay for it if I can make afterburner work.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Psh! To hell with that! If I see the chopper's health drop down to the teens and I see the ground coming in fast, I'm making a jump for it. If you're in there with me, I sure hope you're paying attention and you're smart enough to jump out as well. xD
> 
> There's no point in just letting yourself die if you know you can survive. I'm more useful alive..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't a bug! That was the megalodon emerging from the depths to catch an unsuspecting jet-skier!
> 
> Speaking of which.. Apparently JackFrags found out how to trigger the rawr. Not sure on what map, just saw the tweet that he figured it out.


videos or it didn't happen, & if he did, he probably didn't figure it out, DICE probably told him.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Can anyone explain how to get afterburner OSD to work with BF4? I'm using playclaw right now but really don't want to pay for it if I can make afterburner work.


You need to update to the newest Riva Tuner.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> videos or it didn't happen, & if he did, he probably didn't figure it out, DICE probably told him.
> You need to update to the newest Riva Tuner.


it says I am... I did the check for beta version from the riva tuner window. says version is 5.4.1

msi afterburner is 3.0.0 beta 17

can't get an osd to show up... works fine in other stuff.

edit: had to hunt down the beta manually, supposedly there is a beta 3 but I can't find it. Oh well this is beta 2 and it works so i'll use that till 6.0 release

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=383541&page=12


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> it says I am... I did the check for beta version from the riva tuner window. says version is 5.4.1
> 
> msi afterburner is 3.0.0 beta 17
> 
> can't get an osd to show up... works fine in other stuff.
> 
> edit: had to hunt down the beta manually, supposedly there is a beta 3 but I can't find it. Oh well this is beta 2 and it works so i'll use that till 6.0 release
> 
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=383541&page=12


I'm not aware of a Beta 3, but if there is one it's likely highly unstable atm.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> How old are you? HS dropout? Because no adult with any self respect acts like that in any situation. There is no justifying it all. It's just being a dick.


Keep up with the personal attacks key board thug lol. And who is the high school dropout?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Gotta agree. Playing a game doesn't give you a license to be a (insert insult here) and saying "It's just a game" isn't a valid excuse.


Hater 1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*


Hater 2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> That doesn't make you either a good teammate or a good player. It's often a player in second half of scoreboard which does the "dirty work" and actually helps his team win.
> +1


Hater 3

I really don't understand what the big deal is about hopping in the driver seat when the original driver goes to repair or kill someone. I mean they left the vehicle its fair game now. Hell depending on what vehicle it is someone can spawn in it anyways. Btw this little flame thing you guys are doing is quite funny.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Keep up with the personal attacks key board thug lol. And who is the high school dropout?
> Hater 1
> Hater 2
> Hater 3
> 
> I really don't understand what the big deal is about hopping in the driver seat when the original driver goes to repair or kill someone. I mean they left the vehicle its fair game now. Hell depending on what vehicle it is someone can spawn in it anyways. Btw this little flame thing you guys are doing is quite funny.


This whole hater concept implies that you are something important(regardless of the fact that there are billions of others on the planet with you)....this is a form of psychosis that for some reason people these days seem to think is instead validation. Everyone else is of course just in some way jealous of your magnificence. Seek professional help before your swags run out and reality comes knocking.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

hackers and glitchers everywhere. awesome.

edit: I stopped playing CoD for this exact reason, little no life babies ruining the game for people that are actually good players. Then after every update released for this game, the amount of hackers and glitchers doubles if not triples than what it was on release. Just sad.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> This whole hater concept implies that you are something important(regardless of the fact that there are billions of others on the planet with you)....this is a form of psychosis that for some reason people these days seem to think is instead validation. Everyone else is of course just in some way jealous of your magnificence. Seek professional help before your swags run out and reality comes knocking.


I honestly didn't even read your full post but you are thinking WAYYYYYY to deep on this subject. I must say though this has been pretty entertaining.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

wondering if my video card oc is unstable, getting alot of BF4 has stopped working crashes.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> videos or it didn't happen, & if he did, he probably didn't figure it out, DICE probably told him.


The video is being uploaded/processed. I should probably clarify that he didn't say he figured it out.










"We just triggered the Dinosaur Roar without the Levolution happening - I think it's just a 1 in 3 chance you get the Roar or something!" - JackFrags Twitter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I really don't understand what the big deal is about hopping in the driver seat when the original driver goes to repair or kill someone. I mean they left the vehicle its fair game now. Hell depending on what vehicle it is someone can spawn in it anyways. Btw this little flame thing you guys are doing is quite funny.


If they left the vehicle and ran off, sure. If they hopped out to repair the vehicle, then it's a straight up dick move. There really is no justifying it. Yes, it's just a game and pissing people off may be fun to you but it's just really lame. No one wants to play with people like that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> hackers and glitchers everywhere. awesome.


Haven't run into a single hacker yet in BF4.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> hackers and glitchers everywhere. awesome.
> 
> edit: I stopped playing CoD for this exact reason, little no life babies ruining the game for people that are actually good players. Then after every update released for this game, the amount of hackers and glitchers doubles if not triples than what it was on release. Just sad.


Black Ops 2 actually had the least amount of hackers out of any of the series. Even I saw the difference when I played 1000+ hours with maybe 1 or 2 hackers.

Too bad they ruined that with ghosts. Now almost every game has someone obviously shooting through walls and having all perks.

BF4 hasn't been too bad lately. Especially if you compare it to Ghosts.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Psh! To hell with that! If I see the chopper's health drop down to the teens and I see the ground coming in fast, I'm making a jump for it. If you're in there with me, I sure hope you're paying attention and you're smart enough to jump out as well. xD


No kidding. Same goes for the passenger - if I see the health dropping fast, I'm outta there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I really don't understand what the big deal is about hopping in the driver seat when the original driver goes to repair or kill someone. I mean they left the vehicle its fair game now. Hell depending on what vehicle it is someone can spawn in it anyways. Btw this little flame thing you guys are doing is quite funny.


So you don't see why it's a jerk move to jump in a tank when the driver gets out to repair it (with every intention to get back in when he's done)? So the driver is just supposed to either sacrifice the tank by not repairing it, or get and and risk repairing it so you can drive off in it? No wonder no one repairs anymore, if those are the options.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The video is being uploaded/processed. I should probably clarify that he didn't say he figured it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We just triggered the Dinosaur Roar without the Levolution happening - I think it's just a 1 in 3 chance you get the Roar or something!" - JackFrags Twitter
> If they left the vehicle and ran off, sure. If they hopped out to repair the vehicle, then it's a straight up dick move. There really is no justifying it. Yes, it's just a game and pissing people off may be fun to you but it's just really lame. No one wants to play with people like that.
> Haven't run into a single hacker yet in BF4.


Hacker is the angry cry of the person who gets owned over & over again. They tell them selves in their minds that they are good, the other person is just hacking, & that is why they keep getting the win. When really its that the other person is playing on the lowest possible settings with a 120hz monitor with gamma cranked up. Which is NOT HACKING

Please be advised, if you make claims of hacks without uploading videos of this supposed hacking we will laugh you off of the forum.

Many of the old COD games were extremely easy to "hack" as they were 99% client side, which means you could go into a simple .ini file change some numbers around and boom have every gun, 500% HP, 100% dmg dealt, blah blah. That isn't really the case in BF4, THOUGH their are websites that sell headshot bots & what not, it's pretty uncommon. Normally the person is just better than you are.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Haven't run into a single hacker yet in BF4.


I'm sure you have, but just didn't pay any mind to it. I watch many people join servers daily that have admin bots and get instabanned for hacks being detected on their client. Now take that same amount of people trying to hack but put them on a server where there is no admin/bot and voila you get to hack without being detected.

Additionally, the way to report hackers in this game is by far the worse idea I've ever seen in a game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Black Ops 2 actually had the least amount of hackers out of any of the series. Even I saw the difference when I played 1000+ hours with maybe 1 or 2 hackers.
> 
> Too bad they ruined that with ghosts. Now almost every game has someone obviously shooting through walls and having all perks.
> 
> BF4 hasn't been too bad lately. Especially if you compare it to Ghosts.


I agree Bo2 had the least amount of hackers. Although there was an elite group of people who had self created hacks that were not detected, ever. But were blatantly hacking all day long in plain sight without a care in the world.

Ghosts is pretty much all hacked out, but IW games have always been that way. It's pretty sad. Basically unplayable.

BF4 isn't bad when compared to Ghosts, sure. But compared to BF4 a couple of weeks ago, it's a travesty. The glitchers are as bad as the blatant wallhackers.


----------



## skupples

so upload blatant proof of this wall hacking. Also, don't join un-moderated servers.

I'm sorry that i'm responding this way, it's just that i'm one of those people who get accused of hacking in pretty much any FPS I play for a long period of time. I start off terrible, but after a few weeks go top 3 every match. I can't even join a Cell Vs. Rebel match in Cry3 w/o getting insta-vote kicked these days.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> so upload blatant proof of this wall hacking. Also, don't join un-moderated servers.
> 
> I'm sorry that i'm responding this way, it's just that i'm one of those people who get accused of hacking in pretty much any FPS I play for a long period of time. I start off terrible, but after a few weeks go top 3 every match. I can't even join a Cell Vs. Rebel match in Cry3 w/o getting insta-vote kicked these days.


Don't be sorry, I suck at bf4 since I haven't been playing alot of FPS lately. Not everyone thinks that everyone better than them is a hacker.

Some people just like to call everyone a hacker to make themselves feel better


----------



## eternal7trance

I've had a few issues with BF4 but overall the experience has been good enough for me to want to get premium for it and not get it for Ghosts.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I honestly didn't even read your full post but you are thinking WAYYYYYY to deep on this subject. I must say though this has been pretty entertaining.


you define why it's a dick move in your own post, that's the entertaining part "I don't see what the problem is with taking the vehicle while *some one is out repairing it*" "they can spawn in it" so, you are implying they need to die to get the vehicle back that you stole while they were out trying to repair it?

Hey, who am I to judge, "it's just a game, being a dick is natural" you perpetuate poor gaming educate by doing this, but i'm just a salt old vet from a time when mature players out weighed the dicks.

This is BF4, not GTA.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> I'm sure you have, but just didn't pay any mind to it. I watch many people join servers daily that have admin bots and get instabanned for hacks being detected on their client. Now take that same amount of people trying to hack but put them on a server where there is no admin/bot and voila you get to hack without being detected.
> 
> Additionally, the way to report hackers in this game is by far the worse idea I've ever seen in a game.


Well that's part of why I don't see them often. I don't server hop very much. I find a few active servers that fit my needs and stick to them. I don't have to worry about hackers..

However.. pretty much what skupples said. I can't tell you how many times I've been called a hacker. Some people don't understand how the net-code works and scream hacks when they think they've died in one shot. They think I'm aim-botting because I'm actually aware of my surroundings and look around constantly or wall-hacking because I go around every corner ready to fire.

So yeah.. I kinda don't trust when people call out hacks in games anymore. I'm not even that good and I get hacks called on me all the damn time.

Now for skupples, here's the video.






Just a little bit underwhelming, but hopefully there really is another one that's bigger as mentioned in the video.


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I really don't understand what the big deal is about *hopping in the driver seat when the original driver goes to repair or kill someone*. I mean they left the vehicle its fair game now. Hell depending on what vehicle it is someone can spawn in it anyways. Btw this little flame thing you guys are doing is quite funny.


i do this all the time, why? because it happens to me all the time. Also i dont trust anyone on the battlefield with my life, doing that gets you killed.


----------



## hamzta09

I dont like Silk Road anymore, it has only the pathetic jets.... Stealth Jets? SERIUOSLY? Theyre so useless and do 0 damage towards vehicles on ground.......... DICE COME ON.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> i do this all the time, why? because it happens to me all the time. Also i dont trust anyone on the battlefield with my life, doing that gets you killed.


Hopping in the driver seat is one thing, driving away leaving the person exposed out in the open is pretty much the worst thing you can do to a teammate in the game. No different than purposefully teamkilling in HC really.

Not to carry on this waste of time and effort discussion but most of us adults play BF because it's regarded as one of the more mature MP games we can play. You kids have your halo's and COD's and a player base with similar social and behavioral skill sets. Do us all a favour, and go play those. This, "I do it to others because they do it to me." argument is ridiculous. This isn't grade school.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> so upload blatant proof of this wall hacking. Also, don't join un-moderated servers.
> 
> I'm sorry that i'm responding this way, it's just that i'm one of those people who get accused of hacking in pretty much any FPS I play for a long period of time. I start off terrible, but after a few weeks go top 3 every match. I can't even join a Cell Vs. Rebel match in Cry3 w/o getting insta-vote kicked these days.


If you are a good player, you know when people are hacking. You can feel it. It's different than getting outplayed or someone being better than you. If you are 1.83 kd player like myself in BF4, you can hold your own and usually carry a team. As I usually do when playing any game mode. I'm also at 541 SPM, and .97 KPM. I'm sure very shortly those stats will increase greatly. Point is, you can't really upload blatant proof of hacking. There are two types of hackers, the ones who think it's funny and they go all out. And then the players who don't want to get caught because they need the hacks to do well. This is the type that I find very often in BF4. They get called out by many people, aside from the people on their team who enjoy getting carried. Otherwise, most good players can see through their bs. These players dwell on servers that aren't well moderated and there are plenty on BF4.

Problem is you would like to not join un-moderated servers but there are still some nice servers with low pings that you would like to be able to play on. But cant because of the issue with facing hackers. I've had to remove two servers I made favorites because they were nice low ping servers and had great competition. They weren't moderated, but you like to assume for the best. This quickly changed in a week. Now those two servers have a minimum, one hacker a game. Problem is with one hacker, is it change the entire outcome of the game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Don't be sorry, I suck at bf4 since I haven't been playing alot of FPS lately. Not everyone thinks that everyone better than them is a hacker.
> 
> Some people just like to call everyone a hacker to make themselves feel better


It's not that people like to call people hackers to make themselves feel better. When you have been playing FPS as long as I have, you know what a hacker looks like. Not just because you've seen them, but because you have had hacks in your hands and you know how they work. It's a very simple concept. Of course there is the guy at the bottom of the leaderboard calling hacks to everyone sometimes. More often than not. But that's not who I am. I'm top 3 almost every BF4 game I play regardless of game type, if not top 5. And the fact that I mostly play solo makes me know I'm not that guy calling hacks just for the sake of it. I know when people are hacking against me, I'm not naive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Well that's part of why I don't see them often. I don't server hop very much. I find a few active servers that fit my needs and stick to them. I don't have to worry about hackers..
> 
> However.. pretty much what skupples said. I can't tell you how many times I've been called a hacker. Some people don't understand how the net-code works and scream hacks when they think they've died in one shot. They think I'm aim-botting because I'm actually aware of my surroundings and look around constantly or wall-hacking because I go around every corner ready to fire.
> 
> So yeah.. I kinda don't trust when people call out hacks in games anymore. I'm not even that good and I get hacks called on me all the damn time.


I got called hacker in Bo2 every single day I played the game, so I know what you mean. There are those type of people that call hacks like that. But it's different when you are good, even against players that are equivalent skill level as you. You can feel the challenge in facing them, and maybe turn it up a notch to have the advantage. That's different though. Just like you say you can feel your surroundings, understand the feel of the hit code and what not. That same strategy can apply to feeling out whether or not you are playing against hackers. It's the same concept but only applies if you have used hacks before in the past and know what they look like and what they are capable of. I've seen very few aimbots, pretty easily detected. The wallhacking and other similar game hacks though are abundant. Like UAV/ESP hacks.

Point is, I just googled searched BF4 hack and found multiple forums with hacks. All you have to do is sign up to see them. Pretty simple stuff here. Not that out of the norm. On top of that, it's not like every hack is detected. Point of people being able to hack is for them to be able to use them. If they are detected then that does them no good.

I usually tend to stick to my favorite servers that are moderated and ban for hacks. But unfortunately sometimes they are full and I like to give other servers a chance. Not being able to is kind of annoying.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I dont like Silk Road anymore, it has only the pathetic jets.... Stealth Jets? SERIUOSLY? Theyre so useless and do 0 damage towards vehicles on ground.......... DICE COME ON.


Good, what this does is prevents the server from being dominated by one jet pilot like we've seen so much of on other maps. It's supposed to be an armored vehicle vs armored vehicle map. There aren't even any mobile AA's. Maybe thats why your complaining. No easy kills, poor guy.


----------



## 21276

Funny, up to now I have been one of the few - it seems - that hasn't had many issues at all with the game; however the last two days have been nothing but sound loop crashes and errors connecting to servers..


----------



## BroHamBone

Hah, just wanted to rant after reading skupps past few posts about being a badass... I was flying the little bird, hardcore btw, and was hit by a rocket. As I'm trying to glide to safety w/o hitting anything, I seen a teammate running into my path of crashing. All I could say was "oh!" I end up bouncing off him and the ground, killing him in the process, but successfully controlling the rotor shot vehicle back into the air. Without hesitation he types !p and I die due to the punishment. He calls me a noob for running into him in the wide open and the verbal harassment goes on.

But yea, it's a game and all is fair in war, even accidental TKs.

No issues with anything except 50% sli gpu usage during game and 90% during scoreboard....


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Keep up with the personal attacks key board thug lol. And who is the high school dropout?
> Hater 1
> Hater 2
> Hater 3
> 
> .


I would have zero issues discussing your behavior to your face. None. I promise you that. At no point have I attacked you. I'm simply calling you out on your behavior and trying to understand why someone would act that way. I'm not the one acting like a so and so in a game because I know I can get away with it. Using the term "hater" is all the proof anyone needs. My ignore list is extremely small, and populated solely by individuals who are without question, pathetic, narcissistic and a complete waste of time because they never offer anything of value to any conversation. And I hate adding to it.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Good, what this does is prevents the server from being dominated by one jet pilot like we've seen so much of on other maps. It's supposed to be an armored vehicle vs armored vehicle map. There aren't even any mobile AA's. Maybe thats why your complaining. No easy kills, poor guy.


lmao

Simple: Allow the ADMINS to choose whether or not to have MAA/static AA (we got a bajillion items that are anti air though so MAA/AA not necessary) and Attack Planes.

ALLOW SOME MORE ADMIN FREEDOM / server customization...

Didnt buy Into battlefield 4 in order to get infantry / tank maps.


----------



## skupples

He's just the typical american college kid.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I would have zero issues discussing your behavior to your face. None. I promise you that. At no point have I attacked you. I'm simply calling you out on your behavior and trying to understand why someone would act that way. I'm not the one acting like a so and so in a game because I know I can get away with it. Using the term "hater" is all the proof anyone needs. My ignore list is extremely small, and populated solely by individuals who are without question, pathetic, narcissistic and a complete waste of time because they never offer anything of value to any conversation. And I hate adding to it.


And you just keep taking my bait hahaha chew away little fishy


----------



## skupples

Don't mind him, he's just mad the tide got rolled.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Don't mind him, he's just mad the tide got rolled.


No too mad considering we've won 3 titles in the past 5 seasons


----------



## moocowman

Anywho.. What are some of your guys' preferred loadouts for tanks?

Currently I'm running Sabot + HMG, active prot., zoom, and reactive armor and for gunner I'm running thermal optics and prox. scan.

Loving the sabot for nailing choppers out of the sky. I actually had a nice streak going not too long ago. There was definitely some raging going on.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BroHamBone*
> 
> Hah, just wanted to rant after reading skupps past few posts about being a badass... I was flying the little bird, hardcore btw, and was hit by a rocket. As I'm trying to glide to safety w/o hitting anything, I seen a teammate running into my path of crashing. All I could say was "oh!" I end up bouncing off him and the ground, killing him in the process, but successfully controlling the rotor shot vehicle back into the air. Without hesitation he types !p and I die due to the punishment. He calls me a noob for running into him in the wide open and the verbal harassment goes on.
> 
> But yea, it's a game and all is fair in war, even accidental TKs.
> 
> No issues with anything except 50% sli gpu usage during game and 90% during scoreboard....


Dood's just stupid. Got no self awareness nor know punishing accidental tks hurt himself and the team. Some servers still don't have pun or forgive for TKs which sucks even more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> wondering if my video card oc is unstable, getting alot of BF4 has stopped working crashes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> lol wut


USER ERROR
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I dont like Silk Road anymore, it has only the pathetic jets.... Stealth Jets? SERIUOSLY? Theyre so useless and do 0 damage towards vehicles on ground.......... DICE COME ON.


They do once you level up enough for the air to ground munitions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So far all the CR maps are pretty bad.
> 
> Guilin Peaks: Infantry Map 2/10
> Altai: Boring map everything is too far apart (lacks air vehicles) and massive framedrops when standing around the middle capture points for no reason. 2/10
> 
> Desert map: Best one so far, lack of cover though. 7/10
> Dragon ...Pass?: 3/10
> 
> And what is up with DICE and copy pasting assets? Im PRETTY SURE the Chinese dont sit around in american architecture/buildings in the middle of a jungle.


Dissagree. I've been playing CR maps exclusively since it's been out for premium. Played both infantry at the beginning and vehicles/air exclusively after. Both Guilin peaks and silk road are great maps for different reasons. The other two are horribly balanced and implemented for most people. In fact on my 64 servers the population just disappears when Altai and dragon rolls on. But they're still better than 5/10.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> you know what really grinds ma gears?
> 
> ... when i spawn as a passenger in transport helo and im like SWEET! LETS DO DIS! GO TEAM!! and then 10 seconds later the pilot jumps out.
> 
> happens a lot. now i pay attention so usually i am able to switch seats and fly away forever alone if the dick move occurred at high alt


Especially when on some maps like guilin peaks a good blackhawk + mini gun player will rape face.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I really don't understand what the big deal is about hopping in the driver seat when the original driver goes to repair or kill someone. I mean they left the vehicle its fair game now. Hell depending on what vehicle it is someone can spawn in it anyways. Btw this little flame thing you guys are doing is quite funny.


----------



## skupples

sigh, that judge allowing for that "affluenza" defense is the biggest joke in the history of the american judicial system, & that's saying allot. She single handedly perpetuated a stereotype, & set president that the rich live by different rules.


----------



## Jodiuh

What's up w/ the Jets in BF4? In BF3, I could lower the throttle all the way down, then turn faster. In BF4, when I go past 50%, it simply will not turn. Only 1/2 of my rudder is used. And it seems that the top 50% is the same speed. It's either GO or STOP. Feels VERY arcadey and makes flying jets BORING. Is there a setting or something I missed?

Edit: Also, anyone else getting nasty texture flickering on Zavod? Sometimes it looks like rectangles flashing...it's terrible.


----------



## connectwise

Flickering is normal so I don't know whether if it happens more on zavodd than anywhere else. Yeah I noticed that about jets too. Who knows.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> sigh, that judge allowing for that "affluenza" defense is the biggest joke in the history of the american judicial system, & that's saying allot. She single handedly perpetuated a stereotype, & set president that the rich live by different rules.


Off topic, REPORTED


----------



## DuckKnuckle

So I tried the dinosaur roar on Rogue Transmission.

Pushed both buttons simultaneously and nothing happened. Lol


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Flickering is normal so I don't know whether if it happens more on zavodd than anywhere else. Yeah I noticed that about jets too. Who knows.


It's out of control now though. I just noticed today, so something changed. It's very close to what you would see if your video card was acting up. But it only happens on Zavod.

What's weird about the Jet + Joystick rudder control is that the Chopper is fully analog w/ the rudder. It's like you have 20 speed controls, whereas the Jet has 1.


----------



## Robilar

Ok the campaign is seriously screwed up. Doing the boat mission. Took me 45 freaking minutes to finally get the assault boat inside the valkrie. For some reason, the assault boat was on its side. Every time I exit I die instantly.

There is no way on earth I am going through the entire mission again. I would rather chew glass...

Is there some way to get out of the boat without dying?

Also even though I finished the first mission. When I started the campaign this evening to do the second, it forced me to redo the first mission? Is there way to resume?

Only reason I am doing this is to unlock the assault rifle...


----------



## connectwise

Got no clues man, I never had an issue with single player, other than it was utter crap.

User error?


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Good, what this does is prevents the server from being dominated by one jet pilot like we've seen so much of on other maps. It's supposed to be an armored vehicle vs armored vehicle map. There aren't even any mobile AA's. Maybe thats why your complaining. No easy kills, poor guy.


Jets are vehicles too and they should be part of vehicle balance. 1 attack jet per map is fair, imagine if there were 2 attack jets















DICE could at least add hydra rockets for stealth jet, to be somehow not completely useless.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> So I tried the dinosaur roar on Rogue Transmission.
> 
> Pushed both buttons simultaneously and nothing happened. Lol


Trigger levolution after that.


----------



## bluedevil

Not too shabby at 5am.









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/412166690637954496/321911889/


----------



## calavera

Anyone notice when you have coaxial hmg as your secondary in MBTs in hardcore mode the ammo box covers half the freaking screen?? Since its hardcore I can't even switch camera views.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I dont like Silk Road anymore, it has only the pathetic jets.... Stealth Jets? SERIUOSLY? Theyre so useless and do 0 damage towards vehicles on ground.......... DICE COME ON.


So play a map with the op attack jets, there is plenty of them. Silk road is just a terrible map anyway, I play it a couple of times a day just because of the tanks, but it is terrible. Every game is either a complete stomp or a camp fest with the staff shell just being spammed across the map, each team having 3 gimme flags with the tdm game around "d" in the middle. No mobile aa which is probably as there is no attack jets which then allows the scout chopper hero's to run wild which is probably the most ridiculous thing I have seen in this game to date, killing sprees, tanks running away from them and rep tools ablaze.


----------



## OTR joeyTminus

What Nvidia drivers are you guys using. I run windows7 on the 331.82 driver and get a lot of stuttering it seems. I hear the 320.49 driver may work better. Also I plan on seeing if I can unlock my cores, heard it helps. I play on a notebook with a gtx 780m and get great performance on bf3 and other demanding games. Any info on how to make bf4 run smoother would be great besides upgrading to Windows 8.1, thanks.


----------



## madroller

I use 320.49 and cpu is not spiking like it used to with the new drivers.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OTR joeyTminus*
> 
> What Nvidia drivers are you guys using. I run windows7 on the 331.82 driver and get a lot of stuttering it seems. I hear the 320.49 driver may work better. Also I plan on seeing if I can unlock my cores, heard it helps. I play on a notebook with a gtx 780m and get great performance on bf3 and other demanding games. Any info on how to make bf4 run smoother would be great besides upgrading to Windows 8.1, thanks.


331.93 since release.


----------



## bluedevil

Anyone else having a bear of time unlocking the MP7? (Assignment: Making a Dent)


----------



## connectwise

Na, I've unlocked it but I never use that weapon. I don't even remember what we have to do.

I like silk road a lot, just as the reason you say, it's about lil birds. Yay. OP ftw.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Na, I've unlocked it but I never use that weapon. I don't even remember what we have to do.
> 
> I like silk road a lot, just as the reason you say, it's about lil birds. Yay. OP ftw.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Anyone else having a bear of time unlocking the MP7? (Assignment: Making a Dent)


Nope, have it here. Play a tank round

lol, I have to admit to laughing to myself on silk [email protected] the little birds rampaging, until I tank shell them out of the sky on a regular, which is then annoying as the sabot only tipples them over lol. @Bluedevil yep play silk road and run a tank/lav and carry the stinger/igla and hope to get lucky as they are useless v the rep tool crowd unless you play with a squad. I would be happy to spend a round with you double teaming the heli's with the stinger igla if needed.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Nope, have it here. Play a tank round
> 
> lol, I have to admit to laughing to myself on silk [email protected] the little birds rampaging, until I tank shell them out of the sky on a regular, which is then annoying as the sabot only tipples them over lol. @Bluedevil yep play silk road and run a tank/lav and carry the stinger/igla and hope to get lucky as they are useless v the rep tool crowd unless you play with a squad. I would be happy to spend a round with you double teaming the heli's with the stinger igla if needed.


Gimme ten minutes.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Anyone notice when you have coaxial hmg as your secondary in MBTs in hardcore mode the ammo box covers half the freaking screen?? Since its hardcore I can't even switch camera views.


It seems to be server dependent which really doesn't make sense, but we've all seen it I think. Just switch seat or get out/in and it should dissappear.


----------



## OTR joeyTminus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Anyone else having a bear of time unlocking the MP7? (Assignment: Making a Dent)


Nope.


----------



## connectwise

I don't think it's that hard, what is the biggest issue for you atm?



This though is hard:



B/c of heavy barrel with stubby grip, the stability is terrible. I'm having such a hard time making it work, and the only reason why I'm doing it is b/c it's my favorite variant gun of all time, m14.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I don't think it's that hard, what is the biggest issue for you atm?
> 
> 
> 
> This though is hard:
> 
> 
> 
> B/c of heavy barrel with stubby grip, the stability is terrible. I'm having such a hard time making it work, and the only reason why I'm doing it is b/c it's my favorite variant gun of all time, m14.


This is my issue. I can't seem to get it registered.

Destroy an air vehicle with portable AA 0/1


----------



## connectwise

So you've destroyed a few but the game doesn't think you have?

Is it like the pilots are bailing before you do the finish move?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> So you've destroyed a few but the game doesn't think you have?
> 
> Is it like the pilots are bailing before you do the finish move?


It must be, I get a "Vehicle is disabled" but no kill.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> It must be, I get a "Vehicle is disabled" but no kill.


Lol they all bail thats why, they are ok abusing ground troops and vehicles but when the proverbial hits the fan there gone like rats down holes.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I laughed. Glad I'm not the only experiencing the never ending disabled nonsense. On a side note, I'm getting rather annoyed at the tow missles on the LAV lately. I use zoom optics, so often, I fire, and then zoom in to direct the missile to target only to find that it either decides disappear completely or wander off like it's got something better to do.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> It must be, I get a "Vehicle is disabled" but no kill.


Do it on dawnbreaker,hit the choppers when they are close to the buildings,they lose control and crash into the side of the buildings,I did it that way and got the kill within 3 mins lol


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> It must be, I get a "Vehicle is disabled" but no kill.


Are you sure it is "Vehicle disabled" and not "Vehicle mobility hit"? Because everytime you disable a vehicle, EVERYTIME, you get vehicle destroyed, even if they bail. So I guess it's just vehicle mobility hit.


----------



## connectwise

Your fragment sentence. Sense it makes not.


----------



## Amhro

Well, if you don't get the point, too bad for you.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> It must be, I get a "Vehicle is disabled" but no kill.


Easiest way to get it if you're having trouble is watch the little birds on Silk Road. Watch for 1 to get hit and try to get the 2nd shot on it. Or hop in as repair for your teams little bird pilot and have the IGLA with you. While you aren't repairing use it on the enemy little birds. Even if they have repairs going you can usually kill 1 of their passengers/repairmen.


----------



## Robilar

I've been having trouble getting my KDR up. I don't play vehicle maps so it is pretty tough.

What do you guys find to best the best overall assault rifle or carbine?

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/kdr_zps141b44ab.jpg.html


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I've been having trouble getting my KDR up. I don't play vehicle maps so it is pretty tough.
> 
> What do you guys find to best the best overall assault rifle or carbine?
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/kdr_zps141b44ab.jpg.html


Get the L85A2 hands down the best assault rifle. The MTAR is pretty good too but it runs through ammo too fast in some cases.


----------



## Robilar

I've been trying but been unable to get a kill with the defib. Drove me nuts and finally gave up on it. Will have to give it a go again.


----------



## Blindrage606

About KD, play some hardcore .... and watch it plummet. Maintaining a 2:1 or even 3:1 is easy on normal servers.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I've been trying but been unable to get a kill with the defib. Drove me nuts and finally gave up on it. Will have to give it a go again.


You have to charge the paddles to get the kill. To charge the paddles hold down the button and you will see your character rub them together then release them on a player and it will kill them.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Dissagree. I've been playing CR maps exclusively since it's been out for premium. Played both infantry at the beginning and vehicles/air exclusively after. Both Guilin peaks and silk road are great maps for different reasons. The other two are horribly balanced and implemented for most people. In fact on my 64 servers the population just disappears when Altai and dragon rolls on. But they're still better than 5/10.


Which maps did you play that had vehicles? so far only altai have some (but only stealth jets, who are completely USELESS and you get extremely bored flying stealth jet when theres nothing to shoot at so you just do low flybys..) mostly apcs -.- and silk road, the other 2 basicly: quads quads quads.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> So play a map with the op attack jets, there is plenty of them. Silk road is just a terrible map anyway, I play it a couple of times a day just because of the tanks, but it is terrible. Every game is either a complete stomp or a camp fest with the staff shell just being spammed across the map, each team having 3 gimme flags with the tdm game around "d" in the middle. No mobile aa which is probably as there is no attack jets which then allows the scout chopper hero's to run wild which is probably the most ridiculous thing I have seen in this game to date, killing sprees, tanks running away from them and rep tools ablaze.


Like which?

Railway
Hainan and dam... 3 maps which are all bad.
And Paracel where you get shot down in 3 seconds.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Like which?
> 
> Railway
> Hainan and dam... 3 maps which are all bad.
> And Paracel where you get shot down in 3 seconds.


Uninstall then or buy a flight simulator. Shot down on paracel by what exactly? the single aa that is dependant on control of a flag?. No one runs AA boats unless you call the tv missile that takes 2 hits AA. Stingers/iglas are useless. Hainan again 1 AA which is flag dependant and lanacang dam I hear is bad for pilots due to aa covering the map from spawn, diddumms. I see jets Attck jets putting good scores in all the time with the low ttk of attack jet v ground vehicles in the hands of a decent pilot.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*
> 
> About KD, play some hardcore .... and watch it plummet. Maintaining a 2:1 or even 3:1 is easy on normal servers.


It really depends on what type of gamestyle you play, and which maps you play. On many maps it's quite easy to maintain 2-3:1 in HC mode.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Which maps did you play that had vehicles? so far only altai have some (but only stealth jets, who are completely USELESS and you get extremely bored flying stealth jet when theres nothing to shoot at so you just do low flybys..) mostly apcs -.- and silk road, the other 2 basicly: quads quads quads.


I'm not sure what you mean by vehicles since all of them have vehicles. Only Guilin Peaks don't have vehicles with armaments. You kinda have to lvl up the jet for it to be any use vs ground. On hardcore servers people top kill list by hitting ground targets all the time (few servers I play in have it happen a lot on golmud rail).


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Uninstall then or buy a flight simulator. Shot down on paracel by what exactly? the single aa that is dependant on control of a flag?. No one runs AA boats unless you call the tv missile that takes 2 hits AA. Stingers/iglas are useless. Hainan again 1 AA which is flag dependant and lanacang dam I hear is bad for pilots due to aa covering the map from spawn, diddumms. I see jets Attck jets putting good scores in all the time with the low ttk of attack jet v ground vehicles in the hands of a decent pilot.


Unskilled AA player > above-average skilled jet pilot


----------



## skupples

Realism + military = bf4.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Unskilled AA player > above-average skilled jet pilot


Ah so AA players are unskilled in your god of the skies opinion. Makes sense for someone who likes untouchable toys in the game. Jets are obviously struggling in the game

@amhro you may recognise the following picture lol

http://gyazo.com/93dac3953d8d0e7bf7b4eda0f85a7caa


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Realism + military = bf4.


L.O.L

right. IMO Bf4 is closer to an arcade shooter like Cod compared to a sim like arma,

Because its soo realistic I can hit an infantry DIRECTLY with a 120mm tank round, and he'll keep bunny hopping away, may as well go outself and play with my nerf guns.

I know everyone would hate it but I wish they would add concussion blasts from stuff, because realistically half of the crap that happens to our characters, wouldn't happen before they were on the floor crying like an infant because their ear drums are blown own and they don't have the balance to even stand up.

But that won't happen for the same reason we won't ever get wind the effects bullet projectory, because everyone QQ's when something is more challenging then moving your cross hairs half the way across the screen and letting aim assist pop it onto their heads.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Uninstall then or buy a flight simulator. Shot down on paracel by what exactly? the single aa that is dependant on control of a flag?. No one runs AA boats unless you call the tv missile that takes 2 hits AA. Stingers/iglas are useless. Hainan again 1 AA which is flag dependant and lanacang dam I hear is bad for pilots due to aa covering the map from spawn, diddumms. I see jets Attck jets putting good scores in all the time with the low ttk of attack jet v ground vehicles in the hands of a decent pilot.


What are you talking about? On Paracel everyone has stingers cause theres no armor you need to kill.

Why are you stuck on "AA" when every single engineer has a stinger?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> It really depends on what type of gamestyle you play, and which maps you play. On many maps it's quite easy to maintain 2-3:1 in HC mode.
> I'm not sure what you mean by vehicles since all of them have vehicles. Only Guilin Peaks don't have vehicles with armaments. You kinda have to lvl up the jet for it to be any use vs ground. On hardcore servers people top kill list by hitting ground targets all the time (few servers I play in have it happen a lot on golmud rail).


Cant level up the stealth jet when theres no enemy in the sky, and NO ONE ever flys the Stealth jet meaning its completely useless and thus CANT LEVEL IT UP. Doesnt matter what server. Attack Jet will always be better and Stealth Jet will always be the bastard sheep no one rides.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Ah so AA players are unskilled in your god of the skies opinion. Makes sense for someone who likes untouchable toys in the game. Jets are obviously struggling in the game
> 
> @amhro you may recognise the following picture lol
> 
> http://gyazo.com/93dac3953d8d0e7bf7b4eda0f85a7caa


Stop trolling, we know you're extremely fond of the game. But seriously? stop it.

Stingers are everywhere and the MAA > everything in the sky, all you do is spam active radar missiles.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> What are you talking about? On Paracel everyone has stingers cause theres no armor you need to kill.
> 
> Why are you stuck on "AA" when *every single engineer has a stinger*?
> Cant level up the stealth jet when theres no enemy in the sky, and NO ONE ever flys the Stealth jet meaning its completely useless and thus CANT LEVEL IT UP. Doesnt matter what server. Attack Jet will always be better and Stealth Jet will always be the bastard sheep no one rides.


No they dont, I have never carried a stinger on paracel, I quickly stopped using them on any map as they are useless. Sraw is my tool for downing heli's. I dont even bother shooting at jets.

And I dont use active radar either so stop assuming or making stories up. I run cannon/zuni and play aggressive although I will concede many do use them


----------



## connectwise

Do you guys actually speak English and not passive aggressiveish? Cus I can't tell what you guys are arguing about. Mobile AA's OP. We all know.


----------



## dealio




----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Do you guys actually speak English and not passive aggressiveish? Cus I can't tell what you guys are arguing about. *Mobile AA's OP*. We all know.


No it is not, English enough for you? http://translate.google.com/

Stingers are everywhere, people cant fly, oh noooooooooooo http://gyazo.com/a34fba1fce6693a12ef99574d893c268


----------



## connectwise

LOL everyone knows mobile AA's op. In this case you're wrong and majority rules. Just check the forums on battlelog for all the detailed reasons.

And what does that stingers and ppl can't fly proof? You DO know that one argument has no bearing on the other right?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> No it is not, English enough for you? http://translate.google.com/
> 
> Stingers are everywhere, people cant fly, oh noooooooooooo http://gyazo.com/a34fba1fce6693a12ef99574d893c268


So you = everybody? Interesting Ghost.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Do you guys actually speak English and not passive aggressiveish? Cus I can't tell what you guys are arguing about. Mobile AA's OP. We all know.


Its Ghost, he think hes everyone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> No they dont, I have never carried a stinger on paracel, I quickly stopped using them on any map as they are useless. Sraw is my tool for downing heli's. I dont even bother shooting at jets.
> 
> And I dont use active radar either so stop assuming or making stories up. I run cannon/zuni and play aggressive although I will concede many do use them


MAA is OP. It can sit in its base an entire match and dominate the sky.


----------



## EVILNOK

Anything that was OP can now be dealt with using the great equalizer. Mobile AA camping ? UCAV. Snipers infesting the rooftops? UCAV (even better with the airburst UCAV). Pesky Little Bird pilot with 2 people repairing? Fly that ucav right up to his front windshield and airburst it. Now, I don't use it for entire matches or anything like I've seen some people do because I just don't enjoy that type of game and it feels cheap to me. But I have to say it is very effective against pretty much any problem. I try to look at it as using the right tool for the job.


----------



## amd655

I remember some of these very discussions with a different game or two.


----------



## skupples

I would assume more maps will come in the next 5 or 6 DLC's that breath life into the stealth.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Ah so AA players are unskilled in your god of the skies opinion. Makes sense for someone who likes untouchable toys in the game. Jets are obviously struggling in the game
> 
> @amhro you may recognise the following picture lol
> 
> http://gyazo.com/93dac3953d8d0e7bf7b4eda0f85a7caa


Oh god, really? I didn't say AA players are unskilled, I said that even unskilled AA drivers can easily kill any skilled jet pilot. When I get into AA, enemy team's air is hopeless, not because I'm so good, but because I don't even need to be good. However, in jet it's different story. It has strong cannon, yeah, that's the point of air-to-ground jet, but what about defense? It's the same as stealth jet or even heli, on all maps (except paracel) you can't even fly away to hide from locks, below radar doesn't even exist etc etc..

And that picture says nothing


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> What are you talking about? On Paracel everyone has stingers cause theres no armor you need to kill.
> 
> Why are you stuck on "AA" when every single engineer has a stinger?
> Cant level up the stealth jet when theres no enemy in the sky, and NO ONE ever flys the Stealth jet meaning its completely useless and thus CANT LEVEL IT UP. Doesnt matter what server. Attack Jet will always be better and Stealth Jet will always be the bastard sheep no one rides.


I'm with Ghost on this one. I'm always torn as an engie to either carry something to deal with boats or to deal with the god awful pesky little birds that are everywhere. I don't even bother with Jets unless I'm in the AA and I've seen skilled Jet pilots easily go 40-50/1-5 in a round so I don't get your whining. The jets in BF3 where OP and everyone knew it. They fixed that and now you jets kids are crying about it because you no longer have an untouchable weapon to abuse. To bad so sad.


----------



## skupples




----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I'm with Ghost on this one. I'm always torn as an engie to either carry something to deal with boats or to deal with the god awful pesky little birds that are everywhere. I don't even bother with Jets unless I'm in the AA and I've seen skilled Jet pilots easily go 40-50/1-5 in a round so I don't get your whining. The jets in BF3 where OP and everyone knew it. They fixed that and now you jets kids are crying about it because you no longer have an untouchable weapon to abuse. To bad so sad.


If you dont like vehicles, go play your TDM modes and stay there.

Oh wow so, 2 people run around with SRAW or whatever you use out of 64 possible players.. Interesting, but then again Ghost and Skewed = majority of players.
On the servers I play on, there are stingers everywhere, yes there are people with RPGs too, but you see about as many both.

Jets were "OP" ? And they "Fixed" that?
Lmao... if only DICE were competent and could say NO to its fans sometimes and actually let deadly weaponry be just that.. a jet burst can barely kill infantry -.- a minigun does zero damage to infantry aswell -.-

They should juut rename it to Infantryfield.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So you = everybody? Interesting Ghost.
> Its Ghost, he think hes everyone.
> *MAA is OP*. It can sit in its base an entire match and dominate the sky.


That does not make it op, the cannon is useless from that range and is up to your team to do something about it. The active radar I would agree needs either nerfing/removing or simply remove points being achieveable from spawn as it encourages camping, which may give you wannabe top guns something to moan about but is just as bad for the team the camping aa is playing for as those ridiculous choppers run amok in the middle of the map. Skilled pilots are still doing well in this game, the difference between bf4 and bf3 is that any avg joe can not just hop in a jet or attack chopper and get kill levels far above his individual skill as could be achieved in jetfield/attack chopper 3


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> That does not make it op, the cannon is useless from that range and is up to your team to do something about it. The active radar I would agree needs either nerfing/removing or simply remove points being achieveable from spawn as it encourages camping, which may give you wannabe top guns something to moan about but is just as bad for the team the camping aa is playing for as those ridiculous choppers run amok in the middle of the map. Skilled pilots are still doing well in this game, the difference between bf4 and bf3 is that any avg joe can not just hop in a jet or attack chopper and get kill levels far above his individual skill as could be achieved in jetfield/attack chopper 3


Easy as hell to use the maingun on the MAA/AA to shoot down planes across the map... learn to aim dude. Most of the time yo just kill the pilot rather than the plane, which is stupid.

Skilled pilots do well when there arent 3 stingers on ground + AA+MAA + AA equipped whatever vehicles there are + Scout helis with AA and attack helis with AA..

Only need 1 stinger guy to take down jets and helis (wihtout repairers) though.
Lockon - Shoot - Pops flares - Reloading (takes literally 2 seconds) - Re-Lock and shoot again and its crashing down into an object of some kind. i.e. destroyed.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> If you dont like vehicles, go play your TDM modes and stay there.
> 
> Oh wow so, 2 people run around with SRAW or whatever you use out of 64 possible players.. Interesting, but then again Ghost and Skewed = majority of players.
> On the servers I play on, there are stingers everywhere, yes there are people with RPGs too, but you see about as many both.
> 
> Jets were "OP" ? And they "Fixed" that?
> Lmao... if only DICE were competent and could say NO to its fans sometimes and actually let deadly weaponry be just that.. a jet burst can barely kill infantry -.- a minigun does zero damage to infantry aswell -.-
> 
> They should juut rename it to Infantryfield.


You're delusional.



Of course I can't speak for everyone, but even of the dozens of people on my friends lists, I never see any of them use anti air anything unless the little birds start to get on their nerves.

And anyone who thinks that much power should rest in any one persons hand in this game is someone who might need medication because it serves no purpose other than to unbalance the game and for people to abuse. I'm sure you think the ucav is a fine edition to the game as well. Your opinion lost what little credibility it had left.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I laughed. Glad I'm not the only experiencing the never ending disabled nonsense. On a side note, I'm getting rather annoyed at the tow missles on the LAV lately. I use zoom optics, so often, I fire, and then zoom in to direct the missile to target only to find that it either decides disappear completely or wander off like it's got something better to do.


Yeah, I finally just switched to zuni rockets instead.

It would be nice if they did map dependent loadouts - I'd like to run with different stuff on Locker than Lancang, without having to manually change it every time.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> You're delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I can't speak for everyone, but even of the dozens of people on my friends lists, I never see any of them use anti air anything unless the little birds start to get on their nerves.
> 
> And anyone who thinks that much power should rest in any one persons hand in this game is someone who might need medication because it serves no purpose other than to unbalance the game and for people to abuse. I'm sure you think the ucav is a fine edition to the game as well. Your opinion lost what little credibility it had left.


So what you're saying is: LETS PUNISH SKILLED PLAYERS BY DUMBING EVERYTHING DOWN DOWN DOWN! (or simply removing them from the maps...)


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So what you're saying is: LETS PUNISH SKILLED PLAYERS BY DUMBING EVERYTHING DOWN DOWN DOWN! (or simply removing them from the maps...)


Lest not forget we must bow to the supremely skilled kings of the sky whom believe they should be untouchable. You people make me laugh out very loud.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So what you're saying is: LETS PUNISH SKILLED PLAYERS BY DUMBING EVERYTHING DOWN DOWN DOWN! (or simply removing them from the maps...)


No, what I'm saying is that no weapon of any kind regardless of skill needed should have the ability to dominate the game. Period. It's called balance. I'm all for not dumbing things down too far but the game still needs to be fun and accessible to those that don't have the time or abilities to achieve expert level in anything.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So what you're saying is: LETS PUNISH SKILLED PLAYERS BY DUMBING EVERYTHING DOWN DOWN DOWN! (or simply removing them from the maps...)


It sounds like you're playing this game and wanting it to be more military sim than arcade shooter FPS.

edit, somehow quoted the wrong person. This was supposed to be in response to the guy talking about adding concussion blasts









I meant to quote Sadmoto's post:
L.O.L

right. IMO Bf4 is closer to an arcade shooter like Cod compared to a sim like arma,

Because its soo realistic I can hit an infantry DIRECTLY with a 120mm tank round, and he'll keep bunny hopping away, may as well go outself and play with my nerf guns.

I know everyone would hate it but I wish they would add concussion blasts from stuff, because realistically half of the crap that happens to our characters, wouldn't happen before they were on the floor crying like an infant because their ear drums are blown own and they don't have the balance to even stand up.

But that won't happen for the same reason we won't ever get wind the effects bullet projectory, because everyone QQ's when something is more challenging then moving your cross hairs half the way across the screen and letting aim assist pop it onto their heads.


----------



## the9quad

The problem is air has dominated every battlefield game since 1942. I am sure they will nerf AA, but in the meantime, it is nice to give em some pay back, after 10 years of the weasels acting like they are awesome for killing ground targets...

If you dont think air was unbalanced in previous games:

Go look at BF3 and count how many maps have air, then count how many had mobile AA. (make sure you include the smaller variations of conquest as well)
Then go all the way back to 1942, and watch videos of how planes dive bombed the AA/and tanks in that game, it was literally indefensible. Turrets didn't reach a high enough angle, so your only recourse was a lucky zook shot or hope the pilot was cocky enough to come in at the wrong angle instead of literally straight down.. Skilled planes could hide out in the clouds, and destroy anything at will.

Long story short, planes were always OP, suck it up pilots they will nerf all forms of anti-air eventually and you can go back to being pro soon enough without having to worry about your precious KDR. In the meantime you get to feel like the tanks felt in every other BF game for a bit, where a skilled pilot could take them out at will.


----------



## Ghost12

In all seriousness Hamtza the whole game is dumbed down, there is no skill in tanking anymore, the guns with lowered ttk also lower skill cap, the aa, the ucav and suav, the list is endless, it is the way the game is going, if not happy with it logic would suggest to play something else. Problem solved.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> The problem is air has dominated every battlefield game since 1942. I am sure they will nerf AA, but in the meantime, it is nice to give em some pay back, after 10 years of the weasels acting like they are awesome for killing ground targets...
> 
> If you dont think air was unbalanced in previous games:
> 
> Go look at BF3 and count how many maps have air, then count how many had mobile AA. (make sure you include the smaller variations of conquest as well)
> Then go all the way back to 1942, and watch videos of how planes dive bombed the AA/and tanks in that game, it was literally indefensible. Turrets didn't reach a high enough angle, so your only recourse was a lucky zook shot or hope the pilot was cocky enough to come in at the wrong angle instead of literally straight down.. Skilled planes could hide out in the clouds, and destroy anything at will.
> 
> Long story short, planes were always OP, suck it up pilots they will nerf all forms of anti-air eventually and you can go back to being pro soon enough without having to worry about your precious KDR.


Air should always be > air and tanks and infantry (if rockets/bombs)
Tanks should always be > inf/tanks/apcs
Helis should always be > armor/inf/helis

The stupid rock paper scissor crap they go on about is just tiresome and boring. A helicopter is a flying clown that everybody laughs at because its useless, a volley of rockets do squat against infantry and tanks repair their damage taken in an instance.
The stealthjet is useless and no one in their right mind uses it, its useless against air vehicles and cant even scratch the surface targets.

Play something else? Problem solved? Sure if you give me my money back, then its solved.
However ignoring a problem != solving it.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Air should always be > air and tanks and infantry (if rockets/bombs)
> Tanks should always be > inf/tanks/apcs
> Helis should always be > armor/inf/helis
> 
> The stupid rock paper scissor crap they go on about is just tiresome and boring. A helicopter is a flying clown that everybody laughs at because its useless, a volley of rockets do squat against infantry and tanks repair their damage taken in an instance.
> The stealthjet is useless and no one in their right mind uses it, its useless against air vehicles and cant even scratch the surface targets.
> 
> Play something else? Problem solved? Sure if you give me my money back, then its solved.
> However ignoring a problem != solving it.


I dont know what game your playing but if an attack jet or an attack heli gets the opprtunity to target a tank it is toast in seconds.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> L.O.L
> 
> right. IMO Bf4 is closer to an arcade shooter like Cod compared to a sim like arma,
> 
> Because its soo realistic I can hit an infantry DIRECTLY with a 120mm tank round, and he'll keep bunny hopping away, may as well go outself and play with my nerf guns.
> 
> I know everyone would hate it but I wish they would add concussion blasts from stuff, because realistically half of the crap that happens to our characters, wouldn't happen before they were on the floor crying like an infant because their ear drums are blown own and they don't have the balance to even stand up.
> 
> But that won't happen for the same reason we won't ever get wind the effects bullet projectory, because everyone QQ's when something is more challenging then moving your cross hairs half the way across the screen and letting aim assist pop it onto their heads.






All that popped into my head when reading that.


----------



## skupples

he is the same person who thinks gama tweak & surround/eyefinity is cheating.

I do agree that the explosions on the game are obscene unreal. Place C4 on tank, take 5 steps away, detonate, take zero dmg.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Air should always be > air and tanks and infantry (if rockets/bombs)
> Tanks should always be > inf/tanks/apcs
> Helis should always be > armor/inf/helis
> 
> The stupid rock paper scissor crap they go on about is just tiresome and boring. A helicopter is a flying clown that everybody laughs at because its useless, a volley of rockets do squat against infantry and tanks repair their damage taken in an instance.
> The stealthjet is useless and no one in their right mind uses it, its useless against air vehicles and cant even scratch the surface targets.
> 
> Play something else? Problem solved? Sure if you give me my money back, then its solved.
> However ignoring a problem != solving it.


Air should not be so dominate that they can fly around for minutes on end, taking out anything they want at will. They should fear coming in to take out ground targets, when they don't it breaks the game. IF all they have to fear is other pilots it makes for an awful game because 99% of the time there is one dominate pilot, and that is the problem.

2 or 3 people coordinating on the ground should be able to take out any aircraft at any time, period. If not you get a plane who can take out enemy armor at will and one side gets pinned in, while the other side has all the armor, and it makes for an awful game experience.

I think all main shot gun shots from a tank to air should be one hit kills. all unguided rpg shots to jeeps, atv's, and air should be one shot kills. all rpg shots to the butt end of any other vehicles should be one shot kills. Basically any shot that takes skill against a superior firepower should be a one shot kill.

Keep in mind that's my opinion I am not preaching a gospel to ya., like I am superior.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Air should not be so dominate that they can fly around for minutes on end, taking out anything they want at will. They should fear coming in to take out ground targets, when they don't it breaks the game. IF all they have to fear is other pilots it makes for an awful game because 99% of the time there is one dominate pilot, and that is the problem.
> 
> 2 or 3 people coordinating on the ground should be able to take out any aircraft at any time, period. If not you get a plane who can take out enemy armor at will and one side gets pinned in, while the other side has all the armor, and it makes for an awful game experience.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Air should not be so dominate that they can fly around for minutes on end, taking out anything they want at will. They should fear coming in to take out ground targets, when they don't it breaks the game. IF all they have to fear is other pilots it makes for an awful game because 99% of the time there is one dominate pilot, and that is the problem.


Agree 100%, there is little point trying to explain it though, the same arguments have been going on for a long time and will continue to do so. The good players are still doing well in the air regardless.


----------



## Sadmoto

To Evilnok, I would like to see a shooter that is more simulator like arma, but has fluid UI/controls, IMO arma 2 and 3 is great but I can't get a grasp on the controls, It just feels "clunky" I guess? But I just find it dumb that you can shoot someone in the head and they wont die in normal because health is done by a %, or hit someone with a tank round and they don't flinch, but a 50 cal to the toe, OHKO.








Maybe one day there will be that perfect balance.

















even if they did wind like they did in sniper elite V2, that would be pretty cool but the game I want prolly won't be made for years to come, maybe even the next gen after xbone/ps4








I have high hopes for Project Reality's game they are making to be the next step, from what I saw of it, it looks promising and I loved their mods.

BF4 is still fun but it doesn't scratch my itch so to speak, I'll be playing it for a while since I already dropped the dough on it, may as well enjoy it.








They just need to fix this because my performance changes with every patch, one patch I'll be running full 64p on 40+ fps, the next patch I'll be dropping down to 30 and getting Vram stutters pretty much the same situation, Im now going to see if my performance has changed once again for win8, maybe itll give me better performance like other members on here.









Edit: LOL thoth that video sums it up perfectly, because 90% of people would be doing that if it happened to them, I don't give a crap if you can pull a truck by your ears.


----------



## SkyNetSTI

wth! catching much more crashes after patches!!!
and it happens after a nice long fight with alot of points to gain with in 10 more tickets to go.... crazy!


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyNetSTI*
> 
> wth! catching much more crashes after patches!!!
> and it happens after a nice long fight with alot of points to gain with in 10 more tickets to go.... crazy!


just don't rejoin the server you still get the points, as long as the server doesn't crash. The only thing you don't get is the bonus points


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> To Evilnok, I would like to see a shooter that is more simulator like arma, but has fluid UI/controls, IMO arma 2 and 3 is great but I can't get a grasp on the controls, It just feels "clunky" I guess? But I just find it dumb that you can shoot someone in the head and they wont die in normal because health is done by a %, or hit someone with a tank round and they don't flinch, but a 50 cal to the toe, OHKO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe one day there will be that perfect balance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even if they did wind like they did in sniper elite V2, that would be pretty cool but the game I want prolly won't be made for years to come, maybe even the next gen after xbone/ps4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have high hopes for Project Reality's game they are making to be the next step, from what I saw of it, it looks promising and I loved their mods.
> 
> BF4 is still fun but it doesn't scratch my itch so to speak, I'll be playing it for a while since I already dropped the dough on it, may as well enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They just need to fix this because my performance changes with every patch, one patch I'll be running full 64p on 40+ fps, the next patch I'll be dropping down to 30 and getting Vram stutters pretty much the same situation, Im now going to see if my performance has changed once again for win8, maybe itll give me better performance like other members on here.


I know you could download the Project Reality mod unless they changed it. Or are you talking about the newer 1 based on the Crytek engine? I haven't really seen much about it yet.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> he is the same person who thinks gama tweak & surround/eyefinity is cheating.
> 
> I do agree that the explosions on the game are obscene unreal. Place C4 on tank, take 5 steps away, detonate, take zero dmg.


Gamma in order to see people in the darkness is unfair advantage i.e. cheating. If he cant see you then its cheating.

I never said squat about surround/eyefinity being cheating. So that means youre just another liar in the bunch. I said eyefinity/surround just screws up the fov and it doesnt really give much of an advantage considering how the V-FOV works in this game and you rarely look at the other monitors and peripheral doesnt do much.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I know you could download the Project Reality mod unless they changed it. Or are you talking about the newer 1 based on the Crytek engine? I haven't really seen much about it yet.


yea I'm talking about the standalone game they are making with the crytek engine.









http://www.realitymod.com/pr2

there is the FAQ

http://www.realitymod.com/forum/f380-project-reality-news/124409-project-reality-2-game-announced.html
and the forum announcement, it has a few pictures with it.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> he is the same person who thinks gama tweak & surround/eyefinity is cheating.
> 
> I do agree that the explosions on the game are obscene unreal. Place C4 on tank, take 5 steps away, detonate, take zero dmg.


Just miss that 5th step, though.. you're toast. D:

I really don't agree that the mobile AA is OP. It is only good at doing one thing and that's it (it hardly does any damage to infantry even..). It's also a tin can so it doesn't hold up to much abuse. Yes, it can kill a jet or helicopter pretty fast and it has active radar missiles but it doesn't stand a chance if any of the pilots on one team communicate and coordinate an attack. Seriously, both the attack jet or stealth jet swooping at once or bring the attack helicopter into the equation and the MAA is toast (even the default cannons in the stealth jet can take down most of its health in one pass). The person in the MAA might be able to take out one of you but that would be it.

Then you have to think how many things the jets and helicopters are good at. Both helicopters can take on infantry, armor and aircraft with varying degrees of a success and both jets are effective at taking out other aircraft and armor and even individual infantry if they good (cruel) enough. Again, the MAA is only good at *one* thing.

So yeah, maybe if you only have one decent pilot on your team with the rest being idiots then the aircraft might have a hard time. Just one more competent pilot, though, and the MAA is pretty much useless and it will be taken out the moment it starts tickling a jet with its cannons.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Just miss that 5th step, though.. you're toast. D:
> 
> I really don't agree that the mobile AA is OP. It is only good at doing one thing and that's it (it hardly does any damage to infantry even..). It's also a tin can so it doesn't hold up to much abuse. Yes, it can kill a jet or helicopter pretty fast and it has active radar missiles but it doesn't stand a chance if any of the pilots on one team communicate and coordinate an attack. Seriously, both the attack jet or stealth jet swooping at once or bring the attack helicopter into the equation and the MAA is toast (even the default cannons in the stealth jet can take down most of its health in one pass). The person in the MAA might be able to take out one of you but that would be it.
> 
> Then you have to think how many things the jets and helicopters are good at. Both helicopters can take on infantry, armor and aircraft with varying degrees of a success and both jets are effective at taking out other aircraft and armor and even individual infantry if they good (cruel) enough. Again, the MAA is only good at *one* thing.
> 
> So yeah, maybe if you only have one decent pilot on your team with the rest being idiots then the aircraft might have a hard time. Just one more competent pilot, though, and the MAA is pretty much useless and it will be taken out the moment it starts tickling a jet with its cannons.


Lockon missiles are useless.
The maingun on the stealth jet is a peanut shooter, doesnt do any damage.

Try flying it and GL.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Lockon missiles are useless.
> The maingun on the stealth jet is a peanut shooter, doesnt do any damage.
> 
> Try flying it and GL.


Maybe you are right, it's programmed uselessness incarnate, or it just hasn't had it's DLC implemented yet.


----------



## bgtrance

Little birds with engineers repairing it.....thats OP. Even mobile AA has a hard time shutting that down.


----------



## skupples

So a passenger can repair?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> So a passenger can repair?


Yes, passengers can repair Scout Helicopters, Attack Boats, and Transport Helicopters.


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Hopping in the driver seat is one thing, *driving away leaving the person exposed out in the open is pretty much the worst thing you can do to a teammate in the game*. No different than purposefully teamkilling in HC really.
> 
> Not to carry on this waste of time and effort discussion but most of us adults play BF because it's regarded as one of the more mature MP games we can play. You kids have your halo's and COD's and a player base with similar social and behavioral skill sets. Do us all a favour, and go play those. This, "I do it to others because they do it to me." argument is ridiculous. This isn't grade school.


not exactly

If i switch to the driver seat & a squad mate spawns on me then i have no choice but to drive off, either way someone will be exposed out in the open.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> not exactly
> 
> If i switch to the driver seat & a squad mate spawns on me then i have no choice but to drive off, either way someone will be exposed out in the open.


#Teamplayer.no1#Yolo


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Hopping in the driver seat is one thing, *driving away leaving the person exposed out in the open is pretty much the worst thing you can do to a teammate in the game*. No different than purposefully teamkilling in HC really.
> 
> Not to carry on this waste of time and effort discussion but most of us adults play BF because it's regarded as one of the more mature MP games we can play. You kids have your halo's and COD's and a player base with similar social and behavioral skill sets. Do us all a favour, and go play those. This, "I do it to others because they do it to me." argument is ridiculous. This isn't grade school.
> 
> 
> 
> not exactly
> 
> If i switch to the driver seat & a squad mate spawns on me then i have no choice but to drive off, either way someone will be exposed out in the open.
Click to expand...

And this happens how often?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> not exactly
> 
> If i switch to the driver seat & a squad mate spawns on me then i have no choice but to drive off, either way someone will be exposed out in the open.


lol That's never happened. If it did and it was a friend you should both get out and find another your own way. If I switch to 1st seat to cover while the person is repairing I always give it back to them when they are finished. Always.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> And this happens how often?


It's happened to me several times on Euro servers as well as to others. It's something you never forget thats for sure. Part of the reason I refuse to ever set foot on Euro servers ever again. I'm done with this convo please don't continue with it including me. Thanks.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> So a passenger can repair?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, passengers can repair Scout Helicopters, Attack Boats, and Transport Helicopters.
Click to expand...

LAVs and MBTs too.. but gotta ghost ride da whip


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> LAVs and MBTs too.. but gotta ghost ride da whip
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


tax dollars hard @ work.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> tax dollars hard @ work.


They are over there, I am over here. If they need to blow off steam have at it, better than peeps on welfare buying philly blunts talkin on iPhones and driving in a Benz bumpin that pos Kanye.maybe you should complain about that instead?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> They are over there, I am over here. If they need to blow off steam have at it, better than peeps on welfare buying philly blunts talkin on iPhones and driving in a Benz bumpin that pos Kanye.maybe you should complain about that instead?


Oh, many things can warrant the term "tax dolla hard @ work"

ohh, I would if it wasn't off topic and TOS breach.


----------



## Mishaminds

I think ill be that one guy that will be break dancing on the roof of a LAAV or M1...


----------



## fashric

Anybody had flickering like this? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpgcfyNNgr8&feature=youtu.be

Dunno if its just a crossfire glitch but that would be my guess. It's been like it since I first put this 7990 in. I did try running the mem clocks a bit lower and it helps a bit but not much. Happens on all the latest AMD beta drivers too.

PS. thats a friend on ts talking gibberrish in the vid ^^


----------



## bluedevil

Finally unlocked Make a Dent. Did it on Silk Road.


----------



## dealio

whats the easiest map to get jet ribbons for someone that sucks @ jets?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> Anybody had flickering like this? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpgcfyNNgr8&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Dunno if its just a crossfire glitch but that would be my guess. It's been like it since I first put this 7990 in. I did try running the mem clocks a bit lower and it helps a bit but not much. Happens on all the latest AMD beta drivers too.
> 
> PS. thats a friend on ts talking gibberrish in the vid ^^


wow, that is really bad. That's probably the worst flickering I have ever seen. If they were NV cards you could probably fix it with inspector, I was going to say reduce memory clocks, but you already tried that. Ooops, worthless post is worthless.

did you also try reducin core clocks?


----------



## IAmDay

Got myself to level 96. So close


----------



## DoomDash

I've been saving tons of clips so I can make a video of my best kills, but I think the video I make of my/others fails will be even better.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> Anybody had flickering like this? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpgcfyNNgr8&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Dunno if its just a crossfire glitch but that would be my guess. It's been like it since I first put this 7990 in. I did try running the mem clocks a bit lower and it helps a bit but not much. Happens on all the latest AMD beta drivers too.
> 
> PS. thats a friend on ts talking gibberrish in the vid ^^


I know none of us like downclocking anything and can be stubborn as mules about it, but try running the game at stock clocks. Looks like a CF issue to me.


----------



## DoomDash

Did all the servers go down?

*EDIT* update live. 800+ mb.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Did all the servers go down?
> 
> *EDIT* update live. 800+ mb.


Dare we dream it's... Mantle?


----------



## Trys0meM0re

Quote:


> Originally Posted by fashric View Post
> 
> Anybody had flickering like this? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpgcfyNNgr8&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Dunno if its just a crossfire glitch but that would be my guess. It's been like it since I first put this 7990 in. I did try running the mem clocks a bit lower and it helps a bit but not much. Happens on all the latest AMD beta drivers too.
> 
> PS. thats a friend on ts talking gibberrish in the vid ^^


I have the exact same problem.
It can be fixed with switching in and out of thermal view. There are also a lot of graphical glitches on paracel storm on the water when riding the boat.
I have a conversation with Thracks about all this since with mutliple bug reports it still isn't fixed. Im convinced it is a crossfire problem and im tired of it since its the only game i actively play and its quite gamebreaking.
i can replicate the same issues on 2 different rigs.
it happens in crossfire trifire and quad fire tried multiple drivers tested everything @ overclocked,STOCK,Down clocked this issues remains the same

Sorry for my english not an native speaker.


----------



## DoomDash

Great, BF4 now asks me if I want to update my graphics drivers before playing, if I hit play anyway when the game launches nothing is clickable / selectable. Cant get a single command to work, not even alt. f4. I can alt tab that's about it.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Yeah downloading the 891.87MB update now. No notes have been put up on the forums yet.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Yeah downloading the 891.87MB update now. No notes have been put up on the forums yet.


Downloading it too,please let it be mantle....


----------



## MattGordon

Does this update finally allow non-premium members play China rising? Or is it just a bug fix/ maybe Mantle?

After 120 hours the vanilla maps got a little old







... Please be China rising.


----------



## DoomDash

So here are my thoughts on the patch so far:

- Forced me to update my drivers ( see my last post ).
- Newest geforce drivers or patch are flickery and have so much less FPS / consistency.
- Noticed a strange delay or dead body falling from your own point of view on death? I asked others if they noticed but maybe it's just on my end. Looks and feels a little off, it feels like I'm dying before I should even more than those crazy headshots before.

Anyone running the old 331.62 drivers have the issue I had where you cannot launch them game with anything selectable? A fix or trick to get around it? because it's terrible for me with the current drivers.


----------



## Panzerfury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> So here are my thoughts on the patch so far:
> 
> - Forced me to update my drivers ( see my last post ).
> - Newest geforce drivers are flickery and have so much less FPS / consistency.
> - Noticed a strange delay or dead body falling from your own point of view on death? I asked others if they noticed but maybe it's just on my end. Looks and feels a little off, it feels like I'm dying before I should even more than those crazy headshots before.
> 
> Anyone running the old 331.62 drivers have the issue I had where you cannot launch them game with anything selectable? A fix or trick to get around it? because it's terrible for me with the current drivers.


I noticed after downloading the patch today:

Textures flicker (some even failed to load).
When I die it takes like half a second for the death animation. Odd.

Maybe the texture flickering is due to OC on the graphics memory being a little unstable. I don't know, maybe DICE just broke something

I'm using 331,93

EDIT: My frame rate also seems to be more inconsistent


----------



## DoomDash

I think they broke something.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955064770534955812/1/


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I think they broke something.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955064770534955812/1/
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> B]


[/B]

I had this 2 days ago well before this patch, once on Silk road and once on Golmund. Using the latest Nvidia beta since release.


----------



## 179232

I can't update to the latest BF4 patch. Origin says I am not an administrator, and then the download fails. Tried literally everything in every thread I found on the internet in the past 3 hours, nothing works. Going to try and reinstall the entire 30GB game overnight...

Contacted EA support, the extremely rude man straight up told me the issue is with my computer, and I should reinstall Windows. He even refused to give me a refund for this broken game. Was able to play 4 hours the past day (just bought it) and now I can't play at all.

Hadn't used Origin in over a year. Can't believe it is still utter garbage.

I might drive up to EA HQ tomorrow (I only live 10 miles from Redwood City) and have a word with someone there. Nothing better to do over Christmas break anyway.


----------



## VindalooJim

So no patch notes yet?...


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> So no patch notes yet?...


- added more game breaking bugs / glitches / driver problems.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> - added more game breaking bugs / glitches / driver problems.


Yay! /sarcasm

Almost downloaded, I'll see how it runs for me.


----------



## john1016

I just played a round and it played fine, today. Last two days I have been getting "could not connect to server" or "server not found" messages on some servers. So I am hoping that issue is gone now.

The textures are all messed up now. Lots of flickering and many just not appearing ay all. Just played on dragon pass and all the ground across the river(in any direction) was just a solid green color with no textures or detail's.


----------



## VindalooJim

Some fella from DICE said patch notes will released at some point later on today.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955064770534426141/

Why they can't release patch notes before the patch or with the patch, I don't know...


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Some fella from DICE said patch notes will released at some point later on today.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955064770534426141/
> 
> Why they can't release patch notes before the patch or with the patch, I don't know...


That's because they've no idea what they are doing


----------



## VindalooJim

GG DICE, you managed to make the game worse- I love what you've done with the textures and the flickering...




Does no one quality control this garbage before releasing it, or are we just the un-payed testers.

Apparently, from browsing the battlelog forums, it would seem most of the people who are experiencing texture/ flickering issues are running dual GPUs.


----------



## gasoau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> GG DICE, you managed to make the game worse- I love what you've done with the textures and the flickering...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does no one quality control this garbage before releasing it, or are we just the un-payed testers.


I thought it was only me. Well more evidence for the law firm who is suing them i hope EA/Dice Lose.


----------



## DizzlePro

1st patch note: The ucav has been nerfed with a 90 second reload time

also it looks like the flickering/texture issues are affecting those with sli


----------



## Kuivamaa

I got the patch, went straight to try it out, first map, Hainan Resort conquest 32p, crashed after 45 secs or so,the moment a sniper next to me fired a silenced shot.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> 1st patch note: The ucav has been nerfed, with a 90 second reload time


2nd patch note: Introduced texture & flickering issues for SLi/ Crossfire users


----------



## Ghost12

Great patch, cant join any server, infinite joining scenario, not even a loading screen. Close down bf4 in task manager notice, saw an Ea activation process running which is in bf4 core, tried to shut that and hard locked my windows, awesome work. Amazing.

@Dizzle just lol, what is there to say to that


----------



## Panzerfury

Disabling SLI seems to make the texture flickering minimal. I didn't notice it with 1 card active. Had to modify the settings to keep 60 fps. No MSAA, which made the game more responsive for me, so i'm only going to use res scale when i can use SLI again.


----------



## DoomDash

Can't believe this modern game engine is making us disable our SLI just to get less problems. I was pretty OK with all the stuff before because I really enjoy the game but this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## VindalooJim

They better well be working on correcting what ever they ballsed up as we speak.


----------



## amd655

Sexy game you got there.


----------



## amd655

DP


----------



## skupples

...............................

Mantle will be larger than 850mb most likely. Also, the game file isn't getting 800mb bigger, they are mostly swapping out/modding files.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I cant get into BF4 my browser plugin wont install properly









It did the same crap with BF3


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Sexy game you got there.


T'is isn't it.
Dat texture!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> T'is isn't it.
> Dat texture!


----------



## VindalooJim

Disabling SLi seems to have "fixed" this issue for me. This needs patching ASAP, or I want to see DICE employees in a job centre


----------



## connectwise

LOL o god. terribad Dice, terrible.


----------



## Joeking78

Flickering ground textures here, not inside, only outside...dem Dice noobs.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> Flickering ground textures here, not inside, only outside...dem Dice noobs.


Does disabling crossfire get rid of the flickering and texture issues for you?


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Does disabling crossfire get rid of the flickering and texture issues for you?


Yep, if I disable two of the three cards its fine...cross or trifire I get dodgy flickering.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

The game update for PC is now live. Please read down below for change notes.

We've rolled out a new PC game update and will continue to make improvements based on your feedback. The update includes fixes with the aim to increase the general stability of the game, and eliminates bugs that you may have experienced. It also includes an improvement to the so called "Netcode".

Dec 16 PC Game Update Notes
-Fix for a crash that would cause the game to stall, resulting in a sound loop. This should eliminate most of the problems relating to this.
-Fix for the SUAV (introduced in the China Rising expansion pack) not exploding when hitting enemy soldiers. While these indeed should be deadly, they were never designed for "roadkilling" opponents.
-Fixed one of the issues related to the so called "Netcode" (see below for details)
-Fix for player tags not always showing when needed to, resulting in players shooting team members.
-Fix for graphical flickering appearing on terrain.
-Fixed the instance where players suddenly would transition into Spectator Mode while playing the Defuse game mode.
-Fix for a Defuse bug where none of the teams would win a round by letting the timer run out. -Fix for players getting stuck in the revive screen after being killed.
-Fix for players getting stuck in the kill camera after being revived.
-Fix for the game mode specific ribbons being counted twice in the multiplayer progression.
-Made the NVidia 331.82 driver version mandatory for all players.
-Disabled DirectX 11.1 on NVidia cards that have outdated drivers.
-Fixed driver version not being properly detected on NVidia Optimus systems.
-Fixed a minor crash that could occur when bringing up the scoreboard.
-Fix for the issue where the game would get stuck in loading screen when players tried to join a Second Assault map without actually owning Second Assault.

"Netcode" improvement
We've addressed the so called "Kill trading". This refers to when two players fire at each other and, seemingly, both die at the same time. The time window where a bullet could cause damage from an already dead player is now calculated as intended, decreasing the timeframe when players with high latency could get a kill, even though they should be dead according to the server.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> The game update for PC is now live. Please read down below for change notes.
> 
> We've rolled out a new PC game update and will continue to make improvements based on your feedback. The update includes fixes with the aim to increase the general stability of the game, and eliminates bugs that you may have experienced. It also includes an improvement to the so called "Netcode".
> 
> Dec 16 PC Game Update Notes
> -Fix for a crash that would cause the game to stall, resulting in a sound loop. This should eliminate most of the problems relating to this.
> -Fix for the SUAV (introduced in the China Rising expansion pack) not exploding when hitting enemy soldiers. While these indeed should be deadly, they were never designed for "roadkilling" opponents.
> -Fixed one of the issues related to the so called "Netcode" (see below for details)
> -Fix for player tags not always showing when needed to, resulting in players shooting team members.
> *-Fix for graphical flickering appearing on terrain.*
> -Fixed the instance where players suddenly would transition into Spectator Mode while playing the Defuse game mode.
> -Fix for a Defuse bug where none of the teams would win a round by letting the timer run out. -Fix for players getting stuck in the revive screen after being killed.
> -Fix for players getting stuck in the kill camera after being revived.
> -Fix for the game mode specific ribbons being counted twice in the multiplayer progression.
> -Made the NVidia 331.82 driver version mandatory for all players.
> -Disabled DirectX 11.1 on NVidia cards that have outdated drivers.
> -Fixed driver version not being properly detected on NVidia Optimus systems.
> -Fixed a minor crash that could occur when bringing up the scoreboard.
> -Fix for the issue where the game would get stuck in loading screen when players tried to join a Second Assault map without actually owning Second Assault.
> 
> "Netcode" improvement
> We've addressed the so called "Kill trading". This refers to when two players fire at each other and, seemingly, both die at the same time. The time window where a bullet could cause damage from an already dead player is now calculated as intended, decreasing the timeframe when players with high latency could get a kill, even though they should be dead according to the server.












DICE be trollin'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> Yep, if I disable two of the three cards its fine...cross or trifire I get dodgy flickering.


I thought so, it only appears to happening to multi GPU rigs. This needs patching/ hotfixing now.


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> The game update for PC is now live. Please read down below for change notes.
> 
> We've rolled out a new PC game update and will continue to make improvements based on your feedback. The update includes fixes with the aim to increase the general stability of the game, and eliminates bugs that you may have experienced. It also includes an improvement to the so called "Netcode".
> 
> Dec 16 PC Game Update Notes
> -Fix for a crash that would cause the game to stall, resulting in a sound loop. This should eliminate most of the problems relating to this.
> -Fix for the SUAV (introduced in the China Rising expansion pack) not exploding when hitting enemy soldiers. While these indeed should be deadly, they were never designed for "roadkilling" opponents.
> -Fixed one of the issues related to the so called "Netcode" (see below for details)
> -Fix for player tags not always showing when needed to, resulting in players shooting team members.
> -Fix for graphical flickering appearing on terrain.
> -Fixed the instance where players suddenly would transition into Spectator Mode while playing the Defuse game mode.
> -Fix for a Defuse bug where none of the teams would win a round by letting the timer run out. -Fix for players getting stuck in the revive screen after being killed.
> -Fix for players getting stuck in the kill camera after being revived.
> -Fix for the game mode specific ribbons being counted twice in the multiplayer progression.
> -Made the NVidia 331.82 driver version mandatory for all players.
> -Disabled DirectX 11.1 on NVidia cards that have outdated drivers.
> -Fixed driver version not being properly detected on NVidia Optimus systems.
> -Fixed a minor crash that could occur when bringing up the scoreboard.
> -Fix for the issue where the game would get stuck in loading screen when players tried to join a Second Assault map without actually owning Second Assault.
> 
> "Netcode" improvement
> We've addressed the so called "Kill trading". This refers to when two players fire at each other and, seemingly, both die at the same time. The time window where a bullet could cause damage from an already dead player is now calculated as intended, decreasing the timeframe when players with high latency could get a kill, even though they should be dead according to the server.


Source?

Says they fixed flickering but its MADE flickering for me.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> Source?
> 
> Says they fixed flickering but its MADE flickering for me.


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955064770534426141/

I don't understand this statement

'-Made the NVidia 331.82 driver version mandatory for all players.
-Disabled DirectX 11.1 on NVidia cards that have outdated drivers."


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955064770534426141/
> 
> I don't understand this statement
> 
> '-Made the NVidia 331.82 driver version mandatory for all players.
> -Disabled DirectX 11.1 on NVidia cards that have outdated drivers."


Maybe trying to make it easier for themselves to troubleshoot problems (not that it would appear that they do). Less drivers people are using, the less variables.


----------



## 428cobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> The game update for PC is now live. Please read down below for change notes.
> 
> We've rolled out a new PC game update and will continue to make improvements based on your feedback. The update includes fixes with the aim to increase the general stability of the game, and eliminates bugs that you may have experienced. It also includes an improvement to the so called "Netcode".
> 
> Dec 16 PC Game Update Notes
> -Fix for a crash that would cause the game to stall, resulting in a sound loop. This should eliminate most of the problems relating to this.
> -Fix for the SUAV (introduced in the China Rising expansion pack) not exploding when hitting enemy soldiers. While these indeed should be deadly, they were never designed for "roadkilling" opponents.
> -Fixed one of the issues related to the so called "Netcode" (see below for details)
> -Fix for player tags not always showing when needed to, resulting in players shooting team members.
> -Fix for graphical flickering appearing on terrain.
> -Fixed the instance where players suddenly would transition into Spectator Mode while playing the Defuse game mode.
> -Fix for a Defuse bug where none of the teams would win a round by letting the timer run out. -Fix for players getting stuck in the revive screen after being killed.
> -Fix for players getting stuck in the kill camera after being revived.
> -Fix for the game mode specific ribbons being counted twice in the multiplayer progression.
> -Made the NVidia 331.82 driver version mandatory for all players.
> -Disabled DirectX 11.1 on NVidia cards that have outdated drivers.
> -Fixed driver version not being properly detected on NVidia Optimus systems.
> -Fixed a minor crash that could occur when bringing up the scoreboard.
> -Fix for the issue where the game would get stuck in loading screen when players tried to join a Second Assault map without actually owning Second Assault.
> 
> "Netcode" improvement
> We've addressed the so called "Kill trading". This refers to when two players fire at each other and, seemingly, both die at the same time. The time window where a bullet could cause damage from an already dead player is now calculated as intended, decreasing the timeframe when players with high latency could get a kill, even though they should be dead according to the server.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Maybe trying to make it easier for themselves to troubleshoot problems (not that it would appear that they do). Less drivers people are using, the less variables.


I agree but the old drivers should be eliminated due to the mandatory driver requirement listed beforehand.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Maybe trying to make it easier for themselves to troubleshoot problems (not that it would appear that they do). Less drivers people are using, the less variables.


You know what would be fun? To make this driver mandatory for AMD users too


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> You know what would be fun? To make this driver mandatory for AMD users too


Funny you say that, considering that all HD 7 series and up cards can actually run DX 11.1


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Funny you say that, considering that all HD 7 series and up cards can actually run DX 11.1


Nah, I am simpling joking on DICE's wording - "Made the NVidia 331.82 driver version mandatory for *all* players" .


----------



## RexKobra

Ugh, up until now the game has run flawlessly. The new patch introduced missing textures and flickering. While its not game breaking, it is annoying. I guess the only bright side to this issue is that I now get 180fps due to the lack of textures.


----------



## Joeking78

Gonna play some Dayz til DICE unbork BF4.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> Gonna play some Dayz til DICE unbork BF4.


That may take some time...


----------



## Akadaka

Just when you think they were ironing out problems and you didn't think it could get any worse boy was I was wrong...


----------



## DoomDash

The old drivers were better performing for me too, FU dice.

Also did anyone else notice the new death animation , it's been BUGGING THE CRAP OUT OF ME.

What it looks like now:




What it look liked before:

http://youtu.be/kqt7T3uf1l0?t=11m2s


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> That may take some time...


ikr...gonna take me a while to redownload all the dayz stuff


----------



## moocowman

So.. is there something that attack jets have that can kill stealth jets in one hit? I was flying in a round of Golmud conquest just now and this guy kept killing me in one shot. No warning. This guy would just come out of nowhere and one shot me and I wouldn't even see him on my radar.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> The old drivers were better performing for me too, FU dice.
> 
> Also did anyone else notice the new death animation , it's been BUGGING THE CRAP OUT OF ME.
> 
> What it looks like now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What it look liked before:
> 
> http://youtu.be/kqt7T3uf1l0?t=11m2s


Yeah, I noticed that. I was just about to say I'm so glad they removed the death animation...I guess I was about to speak too soon.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> I can't update to the latest BF4 patch. Origin says I am not an administrator, and then the download fails. Tried literally everything in every thread I found on the internet in the past 3 hours, nothing works. Going to try and reinstall the entire 30GB game overnight...
> 
> Contacted EA support, the extremely rude man straight up told me the issue is with my computer, and I should reinstall Windows. He even refused to give me a refund for this broken game. Was able to play 4 hours the past day (just bought it) and now I can't play at all.
> 
> Hadn't used Origin in over a year. Can't believe it is still utter garbage.
> 
> *I might drive up to EA HQ tomorrow (I only live 10 miles from Redwood City) and have a word with someone there*. Nothing better to do over Christmas break anyway.


Oh god take me with you, please.

Dear moderators, I'm about to obliterate the TOS expressing my feelings towards DICE and EA. What a joke. That flickering garbage was an issue in BF3 for awhile too. Seriously WTH.


----------



## amd655

Hu hu hu hu hu .

Shame DICE are so good at making advertisements.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> So.. is there something that attack jets have that can kill stealth jets in one hit? I was flying in a round of Golmud conquest just now and this guy kept killing me in one shot. No warning. This guy would just come out of nowhere and one shot me and I wouldn't even see him on my radar.


ECM + quick burst


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> So.. is there something that attack jets have that can kill stealth jets in one hit? I was flying in a round of Golmud conquest just now and this guy kept killing me in one shot. No warning. This guy would just come out of nowhere and one shot me and I wouldn't even see him on my radar.


The 30mm cannons on the attack jets make a huge difference.

One sweep is more than enough to take you out.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> ECM + quick burst


Their cannons really do that much damage in such a short amount of time?

I guess I now understand why people say stealth jets are useless. They're supposed to be the ones taking out other aircraft, aren't they?


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> The old drivers were better performing for me too, FU dice.
> 
> Also did anyone else notice the new death animation , it's been BUGGING THE CRAP OUT OF ME.
> 
> What it looks like now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What it look liked before:
> 
> http://youtu.be/kqt7T3uf1l0?t=11m2s


i can't see the difference


----------



## VindalooJim

Re-installing drivers did nothing for me. (not that I thought it would, but worth experimenting). Only disabling SLi eliminates the issue.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Their cannons really do that much damage in such a short amount of time?
> 
> I guess I now understand why people say stealth jets are useless. They're supposed to be the ones taking out other aircraft, aren't they?


Loads of damage in a ridiculously short period of time.
Stealth jets are great, except the F-35. I think there's nothing as OP as the SU-50 with 30mm cannon


----------



## Slightly skewed

Revive messeage blocks the middle of the screen after being revived. So what did they actually "patch"? I wasn't getting any flickering before, so they "patched" that and now I am? Is this how it works now?


----------



## VindalooJim

DICE are rolling around laughing at us.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Loads of damage in a ridiculously short period of time.
> Stealth jets are great, except the F-35. I think there's nothing as OP as the SU-50 with 30mm cannon


The problem is they need to be unlocked for the stealth jet. They're default for the attack jet. As someone who's only recently started really getting into flying, it makes it a bit frustrating for me. xD In order to take an attack jet out, I have to peg at it for a while with the 20mm and if I make one wrong move in that time, the attack jets cannon's will demolish me. Just something I have to get better at, I guess.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> i can't see the difference


I posted two videos FYI, not sure if you are looking at just the first one.

The difference is now instead of seeing yourself die in third person view right away you spend a lot of that time falling over dead in first person view. I personally hate it and it's really bugging me, but if you can't tell consider yourself lucky.


----------



## VindalooJim

Half way down first page- just speculation, but an interesting thought.

Not my words, quoted from another forum: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065221425151148/
Quote:


> I suspect DICE internally probably has a developer beta of NVIDIA's next driver, and the patch was based on that. Of course that's kinda bad planning if true. I wouldn't be surprised if there's a new NVIDIA driver out in the next day or so, so sit tight.


----------



## DoomDash

Well I guess I'm not playing this week, or playing 24/7 Shanghi servers since the textures aren't as bad there.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Half way down first page- just speculation, but an interesting thought.
> 
> Not my words, quoted from another forum: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065221425151148/


This crossed my mind already and it wouldn't friggen surprise me if they expected us to wait until nvidia and AMD released their next drivers for it to be resolved. Who knows how long that will be.


----------



## connectwise

That's what I've been doing since it dropped, then when I went back to old maps I discovered I was worse than bad.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> This crossed my mind already and it wouldn't friggen surprise me if they expected us to wait until nvidia and AMD released their next drivers for it to be resolved. Who knows how long that will be.


AMD? don't count on playing BF4 for another 5 months


----------



## Cy5Patrick

using Vsync reduce the flickering for me but still seizure inducing so single card on High setting for me until DICE fix this


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote from Vincent0K DICE employee:
Quote:


> UPDATE: We have noticed that players who have SLI enabled on their graphics card may experience graphical flickering. Also, we're looking into the issue where the revive bar would get stuck on-screen in some instances. Both of these have our attention, and we're investigating them.


----------



## dealio

here's a new bug for me:

"killed in action" from falling while walking ON THE GROUND. WTH.

i even got the "open parachute" prompt and did the freefall hand motion for like 0.5 seconds before i died.


----------



## skupples

Lololol that's a good one reminds me of beta testing mmos


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> So.. is there something that attack jets have that can kill stealth jets in one hit? I was flying in a round of Golmud conquest just now and this guy kept killing me in one shot. No warning. This guy would just come out of nowhere and one shot me and I wouldn't even see him on my radar.


Its called 25mm or something.
And no it isnt 1 shot.
None of the weapons are.
Might just be you lagging. Not uncommon for NA to play on 100+ ping across the board.

Attack jets main cannon needs 1 full mag to kill another plane i.e. if you hit every single shot. Otherwise its 1 reload.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Its called 25mm or something.
> And no it isnt 1 shot.
> None of the weapons are.
> Might just be you lagging. Not uncommon for NA to play on 100+ ping across the board.
> 
> Attack jets main cannon needs 1 full mag to kill another plane i.e. if you hit every single shot. Otherwise its 1 reload.


Wat.
With attack jet you will kill any other jet within half of a second


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Wat.
> With attack jet you will kill any other jet within half of a second


Nothing new for BF games though, there is glitches too, well there was in BF3, like flares not working.............


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## keikei

Holy cow! I come back to the forum 12 hours later and theres an extra 100 pages. What happened?!


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Its called 25mm or something.
> And no it isnt 1 shot.
> None of the weapons are.
> Might just be you lagging. Not uncommon for NA to play on 100+ ping across the board.
> 
> Attack jets main cannon needs 1 full mag to kill another plane i.e. if you hit every single shot. Otherwise its 1 reload.


Well considering I only play in servers with less than 50ms ping and it's typically between 15-30, I would say it's not me lagging. Although I did experience dying behind cover and feeling like I was dying in one shot in infantry combat after the previous patch, this one seems to have fixed that for me. With the North American filter, I hardly even see servers above 100ms.

It probably wasn't one shot, obviously, but it was very swift. The guy probably was that good and hit every shot. It would explain why our team wasn't able to keep any aircraft in the air very long.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Holy cow! I come back to the forum 12 hours later and theres an extra 100 pages. What happened?!


Had a taco party. You missed out..

Actually, pretty much the most recent patch kind of broke SLI in BF4. People are having issues with texture flickering and whatnot.


----------



## sterik01

Well 200 pages back it wasn't worth buying.

is this still the situation ?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Well 200 pages back it wasn't worth buying.
> 
> is this still the situation ?


I'm playing erm..... Race Driver Grid hardcore style and erm.... other games.


----------



## DizzlePro

It turns out the ucav got a 5min cool down, that will teach them spammers, other than this the latest patch has made the game more un playable,


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Well 200 pages back it wasn't worth buying.
> 
> is this still the situation ?


Please don't pay full price. OT: after new patch...dat flickering!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Please don't pay full price. OT: after new patch...dat flickering!


LOL


----------



## Kuivamaa

In other news,it is still crashing aplenty.


----------



## quakermaas

It was looking lovely and running great before this latest patch, now loads of flickering and terrain textures from about 100 meters away look like computer graphics from the 1980s









I want to play the game, not spend endless nights trying to fix the thing







I just haven't got the time to be messing with this crap, going to pay BF3 for a few hours.

Very very disappointed.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> and terrain textures from about 100 meters away look like computer graphics from the 1980s


You just summed up Altai Range


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> In other news,it is still crashing aplenty.


Not for me!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> It was looking lovely and running great before this latest patch, now loads of flickering and terrain textures from about 100 meters away look like computer graphics from the 1980s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to play the game, not spend endless nights trying to fix the thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just haven't got the time to be messing with this crap, going to pay BF3 for a few hours.
> 
> Very very disappointed.


Would disabling crossfire work?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to play the game, not spend endless nights trying to fix the thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just haven't got the time to be messing with this crap, going to pay BF3 for a few hours.
> 
> Very very disappointed.


+1

I have invested damn near as many trouble shooting hours as I have played time. The flicker I see is only on the Sli rig so it must be isolated to that.

Bf3 runs smooth as butter maxed on both rigs yet bf4, depending on the map gets a strange lag that makes it not enjoyable.

I mean 60fps locked then spike to 40fps feels rough. If I lower settings it lowers gpu usage. My cpu never goes over 78%. I know I am cpu bound but fx6300 should give me a playable game.

I think the server code is the problem.

When I run the in game bench it will say my connection has issues about every 5th time I run it.

I have 50mbs connection and I just had comcast ping my router with no issue. Bf3 never goes below 59fps on my main rig.


----------



## Thoth420

Apparently if you are on Nvidia 331.82 is the driver DICE asks you use post patch.
I would also advise anyone with issues past the point to consider backing up then dumping your config files and letting the game generate a new set. (settings will be lost)


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Apparently if you are on Nvidia 331.82 is the driver DICE asks you use post patch.
> I would also advise anyone with issues past the point to consider backing up then dumping your config files and letting the game generate a new set. (settings will be lost)


I am on that driver. I will dump the config when I get home today.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> It probably wasn't one shot, obviously, but it was very swift. The guy probably was that good and hit every shot. It would explain why our team wasn't able to keep any aircraft in the air very long.
> Had a taco party. You missed out..
> 
> Actually, pretty much the most recent patch kind of broke SLI in BF4. People are having issues with texture flickering and whatnot.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> It was looking lovely and running great before this latest patch, now loads of flickering and terrain textures from about 100 meters away look like computer graphics from the 1980s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to play the game, not spend endless nights trying to fix the thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just haven't got the time to be messing with this crap, going to pay BF3 for a few hours.
> 
> Very very disappointed.


I've been having the same issues with one GPU. Haven't had this many issues with a game in a long time. I mean, it's playable, just not anywhere near smooth or bugless. Figuring out why my textures flash on only some maps is getting frustrating. Also, getting sound glitches still on certain maps (cutting out). Wondering if my rig just isn't keeping up on ultra or there's bigger issues.

EDIT: Not to mention the HUGE lag spikes I get when my ping is in the 30s. I don't get it... Feels like it's the network, but everyone's ping is as low as mine. Could this be server-side?


----------



## Kitler

They must have really poorly coded this game if it is taking this long to fix.

No wonder they don't release mod tools anymore.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> That's because they've no idea what they are doing


Pretty much this. This patch is a absolute joke.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> They must have really poorly coded this game if it is taking this long to fix.
> 
> No wonder they don't release mod tools anymore.


Yeah, because the modders would make the developer look like a joke when the modders fix the issues in a week or two.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Yeah, because the modders would make the developer look like a joke when the modders fix the issues in a week or two.


Da Truth!


----------



## DiceAir

check what my game looks like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w160OiKtUbI


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> That's because they've no idea what they are doing


Pretty much this. This patch is a absolute joke.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> check what my game looks like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w160OiKtUbI


That looks like you're artifacting to be honest. Did you artifact before this patch at all? Try turning down the clocks on your GPU back to stock.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> check what my game looks like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w160OiKtUbI


Damn sexy.


----------



## Stay Puft

All that matters to me is that the ucav is nerfed


----------



## moocowman

So many armchair developers in here.. xD


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> So many armchair developers in here.. xD


Or people who understand that patches require some Quality Control. Are you really going to tell me that DICE QC this patch?

Texture bug is a perfect example of something DICE should have witnessed immediately if they properly tested this patch.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> So many armchair developers in here.. xD


I develop wood a lot, come at me.


----------



## Tobuk

It's too bad people have had as many issues as they have. This game has worked remarkably well for me and I've only had a few crashes and graphical errors (like the texture stutters), and of course many trade-kills (reminds me of Halo).

Overall, my experience has been a very positive one. When this game works as intended, it's a blast to play.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Or people who understand that patches require some Quality Control. Are you really going to tell me that DICE QC this patch?
> 
> Texture bug is a perfect example of something DICE should have witnessed immediately if they properly tested this patch.


Who knows?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I develop wood a lot, come at me.


I'd ask for proof but i dont have an electron microscope handy


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I'd ask for proof but i dont have an electron microscope handy


Haha.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> All that matters to me is that the ucav is nerfed


Yeah, that crap was annoying as hell. There was a guy who went 54-0 exploiting it yesterday in the PGC clan server, in one round.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Yeah, that crap was annoying as hell. There was a guy who went 54-0 exploiting it yesterday in the PGC clan server, in one round.


I was on a server lastnight where someone was like 84-0 with it.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> check what my game looks like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w160OiKtUbI


USER ERROR


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> check what my game looks like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w160OiKtUbI


That looks like a bad memory overclock


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> USER ERROR


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Pretty much this. This patch is a absolute joke.
> That looks like you're artifacting to be honest. Did you artifact before this patch at all? Try turning down the clocks on your GPU back to stock.


They fixed the Tags on Hardcore servers among other the sound loop crashes are mostly addressed if not all. UCAV has been nerfed, and there are some netcode improvements too. If you have SLI it has been said and identified that it causes texture flickering so either A) Turn off SLI for the mean time B) Don't play the effing game until its fixed which shouldn't be too long. These people give you fixes and you still whine about it. Get in the shoes of a game developer and then come whine.....


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> and terrain textures from about 100 meters away look like computer graphics from the 1980s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just summed up Altai Range
Click to expand...

it looks horrible but i still lose half my fps when i scope in on it with a 20x scope


----------



## pc-illiterate

they broke almost as much as they fixed. they released a patch that screwed dual gpu users. some people on single cards have textures from 1999. some people are still getting the revive screen bug. go read the whiner posts on betafield forums.
saying get in the shoes of a developer makes no sense when you look at peoples problems with this patch.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> They fixed the Tags on Hardcore servers among other the sound loop crashes are mostly addressed if not all. UCAV has been nerfed, and there are some netcode improvements too. If you have SLI it has been said and identified that it causes texture flickering so either A) Turn off SLI for the mean time B) Don't play the effing game until its fixed which shouldn't be too long. These people give you fixes and you still whine about it. Get in the shoes of a game developer and then come whine.....


You know a good developer would have said something along the lines of
Quote:


> We need a little more time before we release this game/patch


and a good project manager would have said something like
Quote:


> Hey quality, what are you seeing from this latest patch?


To which quality would have said
Quote:


> *A TRAIN WRECK*, send it back to dev


...

At least that's what would happen in the real world.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> They fixed the Tags on Hardcore servers among other the sound loop crashes are mostly addressed if not all. UCAV has been nerfed, and there are some netcode improvements too. If you have SLI it has been said and identified that it causes texture flickering so either A) Turn off SLI for the mean time B) Don't play the effing game until its fixed which shouldn't be too long. These people give you fixes and you still whine about it. Get in the shoes of a game developer and then come whine.....


I've worked as a Game developer actually. I know how it is. In fact I got this game free because I still have good connections in the industry.

Have you actually played the game since the patch? Netcode is not improved, if not worse than it was previously. Crosshair still disappears randomly, spotting seems to be the only way to get the crosshair back.

You can still die randomly while running. There's still multiple invisible blocks on the floor on Rogue Transmission. (Haven't tested the other maps just yet)

Texture flickering is also happening on Single GPU's. Happens more often on SLI/CF, but it's also a issue on Single cards. Sound loops are still happening for users.

Should I continue?


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Not for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would disabling crossfire work?


It did help with the flicker, but before this latest patch I had very little flicker (the odd texture here and there), game was running great, looked beautiful and no problems with CF.

Anyway, I hope they sort this mess out, and tomorrow I can expect it to look like crap, so I won't be as disappointed


----------



## hamzta09

Since the new patch, SweetFX doesnt work for me. None of the settings apply in the game, yes Origin overlay is off etc.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I've worked as a Game developer actually. I know how it is. In fact I got this game free because I still have good connections in the industry.
> 
> Have you actually played the game since the patch? Netcode is not improved, if not worse than it was previously. Crosshair still disappears randomly, spotting seems to be the only way to get the crosshair back.
> 
> You can still die randomly while running. There's still multiple invisible blocks on the floor on Rogue Transmission. (Haven't tested the other maps just yet)
> 
> Texture flickering is also happening on Single GPU's. Happens more often on SLI/CF, but it's also a issue on Single cards. Sound loops are still happening for users.
> 
> Should I continue?


Yes, in fact I played it right after they released the patch for about 2 hours. I get flickering but very rarely and its mostly if I am zoomed in with a 40x scope. Other than that no. I get the flickering now since I have 760s SLI but I am running single card for the mean time. I play on hardcore so I don't deal with the crosshair issue nor have I ever identified it since, well hardcore servers.

Netcode wise I play mostly recon so while I do get trades here and there, I can completely justify them although last night before the patch I was experiencing REALLY bad trades to the point of annoyance.

In terms of invisable blocks, I only know of the damn carrier on Paracel Storm where snipers usually gather around by the AA gun. There is an invisible block there and they can't get shot at. Thats the only one I've come across. I don't camp and I run around a lot either defending or capping and still have not run into any invisible blocks.

In terms of sound loop crash, I used to get them all of the time and in previous posts I mentioned a fix that could help you run the game sound loop crash-free. It did it for me. I was constantly crashing on Dawnbreaker and Siege of Shanghai. The trick is to enter those two commands manually into the console after you get into the map. I am pretty confident it will help alleviate the crashes. Also have your audio in game set to stereo and either headphones or war tapes.

Where did you work as a game developer if you don't mind sharing of course.


----------



## RAFFY

Damn it all! They release a trash patch on the night I can finally get my new 4930k and third 290x running. Lol these dumb buffoons.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Yes, in fact I played it right after they released the patch for about 2 hours. I get flickering but very rarely and its mostly if I am zoomed in with a 40x scope. Other than that no. I get the flickering now since I have 760s SLI but I am running single card for the mean time. I play on hardcore so I don't deal with the crosshair issue nor have I ever identified it since, well hardcore servers.
> 
> Netcode wise I play mostly recon so while I do get trades here and there, I can completely justify them although last night before the patch I was experiencing REALLY bad trades to the point of annoyance.
> 
> In terms of invisable blocks, I only know of the damn carrier on Paracel Storm where snipers usually gather around by the AA gun. There is an invisible block there and they can't get shot at. Thats the only one I've come across. I don't camp and I run around a lot either defending or capping and still have not run into any invisible blocks.
> 
> In terms of sound loop crash, I used to get them all of the time and in previous posts I mentioned a fix that could help you run the game sound loop crash-free. It did it for me. I was constantly crashing on Dawnbreaker and Siege of Shanghai. The trick is to enter those two commands manually into the console after you get into the map. I am pretty confident it will help alleviate the crashes. Also have your audio in game set to stereo and either headphones or war tapes.
> 
> Where did you work as a game developer if you don't mind sharing of course.


I personally don't have any sound loop issues/texture flickering. I'm one of the very few that seem to not have these issues. Netcode issues on the other hand, are just absolute annoying. I as well run around and capture flags, which is actually how I noticed the ones on Rogue Transmission. They're on the South Side I believe of C? Would have to get into game to be positive if its the South Side, but it's a area where not too many people venture off to. There's two blocks over there. and there's also one in between C and B.

Raven Software. Only worked here for a few months, as I ended up finding a different company that pays much more with better benefits.


----------



## redalert

I would get the sound loop crash in BC2 and BF3 but not in BF4. I was pretty surprised that I didnt get it this time.


----------



## hamzta09

I get random FPS drops to 40 now, never had this before -.- and SweetFX just wont work...


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I would get the sound loop crash in BC2 and BF3 but not in BF4. I was pretty surprised that I didnt get it this time.


Now that is super confusing









BF3(aside from the launch issues) and especially BC2 ran very good for me. I only got BF4 to work semi-properly for me a couple of days ago. There is no reason for anyone to go through so much trouble on their end just to make a game run properly.


----------



## iPEN

Insane flickering issues today. What is going on?

I play in surround with a 4930K, 32GB RAM and GTX 780 SLI. Is it my rig or are you guys experiencing the same problem?

Thanks!


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPEN*
> 
> Insane flickering issues today. What is going on?
> 
> I play in surround with a 4930K, 32GB RAM and GTX 780 SLI. Is it my rig or are you guys experiencing the same problem?
> 
> Thanks!


You NEED to disable SLI and run one card for now. Its been identified as an issue in terms of the flickering textures. You should be ok once you do that.


----------



## iPEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> You NEED to disable SLI and run one card for now. Its been identified as an issue in terms of the flickering textures. You should be ok once you do that.


And how am I supposed to run my 5960x1200 Surround config with just one card??? Yesterday it worked fine. Did they break the game today or what?

Thanks


----------



## amd655

Brokenbatty 4.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPEN*
> 
> And how am I supposed to run my 5960x1200 Surround config with just one card??? Yesterday it worked fine. Did they break the game today or what?
> 
> Thanks


Not sure if you are aware but there was a patch released overnight. The issue was identified and they are working on a fix. For the mean time just either run on one GTX 780 or just run on one monitor if you are noticing significant performance hit. Not much more I can advise you.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Brokenbatty 4.


Have you bought the game yet?


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPEN*
> 
> And how am I supposed to run my 5960x1200 Surround config with just one card??? Yesterday it worked fine. Did they break the game today or what?
> 
> Thanks


you dont.
of course they screwed it up. have they patched it without breaking it yet?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Have you bought the game yet?


No, but i am playing it here, it looks great.


----------



## Stay Puft

I continue to have no issues


----------



## DiceAir

Sorry guys i meant to post this.

http://imageshack.us/a/img200/2393/qhvt.jpg


----------



## iPEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Not sure if you are aware but there was a patch released overnight. The issue was identified and they are working on a fix. For the mean time just either run on one GTX 780 or just run on one monitor if you are noticing significant performance hit. Not much more I can advise you.


I wasn't. Thank you very much for your explanation









Let's wait then.


----------



## keikei

For those that have the shimmering bug with the new patch, try disabling xfire, it seems to work.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> For those that have the shimmering bug with the new patch, try disabling xfire, it seems to work.


This isn't a fix for anything and that's been pointed out already. The game was broken and rushed on release, we all know this and understand why. Why are these patches being released without any kind of testing at this point? Suggesting people disable half their systems capabilities that they paid good money for isn't an option, and shouldn't be. "Quit being a baby and just deal with it." We have been dealing with it and it's getting worse. I just want a refund at this point because it's clear dice are completely incompetent.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> This isn't a fix for anything and that's been pointed out already. The game was broken and rushed on release, we all know this and understand why. Why are these patches being released without any kind of testing at this point? Suggesting people disable half their systems capabilities that they paid good money for isn't an option, and shouldn't be. "Quit being a baby and just deal with it." We have been dealing with it and it's getting worse. I just want a refund at this point because it's clear dice are completely incompetent.


He didn't say it was a fix. It's a temporary solution if they want to play the game without the flickering. Jesus dude..


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> This isn't a fix for anything and that's been pointed out already. The game was broken and rushed on release, we all know this and understand why. Why are these patches being released without any kind of testing at this point? Suggesting people disable half their systems capabilities that they paid good money for isn't an option, and shouldn't be. "Quit being a baby and just deal with it." We have been dealing with it and it's getting worse. I just want a refund at this point because it's clear dice are completely incompetent.


I am sorry but the guy is giving advice for people who have a problem and you are quoting him and ranting endlessly about something we ALL KNOW. At this point we should all strive to help everyone run the game better not just sit here and rant and waste my time reading it and more importantly you wasting your time writing it.

You want a refund? Call your bank and settle it. Not much more than that. This issue will be fixed soon so why worry? You can play the game perfectly fine on one card especially with your setup. I understand the whole point of "I bought x hardware for x price just to play this game and I can't even use it" but still. Its not an easy task and these guys are under a lot of pressure from EA to fix the game as soon as possible.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> He didn't say it was a fix. It's a temporary solution if they want to play the game without the flickering. Jesus dude..


USER ERROR USER ERROR. Buy a better PC I have no problems with the game!!!

The message boards are filled with idiots suggesting people make due while they fix things, which they clearly aren't capable of doing because they wouldn't have released this broken crap in the first place. Suggesting you can still play while making some kind of sacrifice doesn't help the situation. People need to stop playing until it's fixed.

This type of incompetence cannot be tolerated, in any industry. Period.

It's CF/SLI issue and everyone knows it. So why state the painfully obvious. Wow you really think disabling CF/SLI will fix the CF/SLI issue? You dont say.

And there are other issues this patch introduces that the peanut gallery seems to not be acknowledging. Unreal. Strongest koolaid ever.


----------



## Faster_is_better

EA/DICE going to make my extra BF4 coupons hard to sell at this rate...

Despite the problems some may be experiencing, we don't have to rage against each other in this thread. At least try to help some of the people with problems in here, or maybe post some positive stuff? The thread moves so quickly but now 90% of the last 100's or 1000 posts is just trash talking the game and each other. Bashing the game is fine to an extent but I'm sure we have read the same things many times by now. Feel free to discuss the "new problems" though.. I expect we should see plenty with each patch.

TLR

Stop fighting each other, at least take it to the Battlelog Forums where it's acceptable.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> USER ERROR USER ERROR. Buy a better PC I have no problems with the game!!!
> 
> The message boards are filled with idiots suggesting people make due while they fix things, which they clearly aren't capable of doing because they wouldn't have released this broken crap in the first place. Suggesting you can still play while making some kind of sacrifice doesn't help the situation. People need to stop playing until it's fixed.
> 
> This type of incompetence cannot be tolerated, in any industry. Period.
> 
> It's CF/SLI issue and everyone knows it. So why state the painfully obvious. Wow you really think disabling CF/SLI will fix the CF/SLI issue? You dont say.


You need to get some fresh air bro. Obviously some users won't know it like mentioned above and letting people know this actually DOES HELP THEM. Proof is above my post towards iPen. And yes I can still play the game JUST FINE even with 1 card. Yes there is a performance hit but I don't mind it. Also calling people idiots for helping others? VERY uncalled for and actually in our eyes you look like the idiot that is whining over and over again for a game.............. Chill out.


----------



## pc-illiterate

i love the 'this will be fixed soon.' the game was released the beginning of november. its the middle of december.
EVERYONE should demand their money back. ea is a money hungry greed machine and not many people have the common sense to see that.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> USER ERROR USER ERROR. Buy a better PC I have no problems with the game!!!
> 
> The message boards are filled with idiots suggesting people make due while they fix things, which they clearly aren't capable of doing because they wouldn't have released this broken crap in the first place. Suggesting you can still play while making some kind of sacrifice doesn't help the situation. People need to stop playing until it's fixed.
> 
> This type of incompetence cannot be tolerated, in any industry. Period.
> 
> It's CF/SLI issue and everyone knows it. So why state the painfully obvious. Wow you really think disabling CF/SLI will fix the CF/SLI issue? You dont say.
> 
> And there are other issues this patch introduces that the peanut gallery seems to not be acknowledging. Unreal. Strongest koolaid ever.


I agree, people seem to be content with waiting for fixes. If I paid 60$ for a game I expect it to work or at least have minimal problems. Here we have a product that no only does it release crappy, it's then patched making it worse. How can this company go backwards when fixing things? How can people be ok with this stuff and saying things like "Let the developers do their job and wait for a fix". Well if they were doing their job in the first place then we wouldn't be in this situation.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I wasn't directing my rage at anyone in particular, he was just there. I thought that was obvious. There is no way at this point any institution will refund my purchase. I bought the key from Green Man Gaming on sale at release.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I wasn't directing my rage at anyone in particular, he was just there. I thought that was obvious. There is no way at this point any institution will refund my purchase. I bought the key from Green Man Gaming on sale at release.


Who do you bank with? I am pretty sure you can get a refund issued even if you have to lie (a little) to them.


----------



## Azuredragon1

Well i guess, i 'm done with BF4 till the next patch.


----------



## IAmDay

Game is horrible. Can't play.


----------



## john1016

Other than texture issues the game still plays fine for me. I am glad I can join a server without any "cannot connect to server", "server not found" issues. Overall though since release the game has been good for me. Probably the most fun game I have played in a while.


----------



## IAmDay

Wow so Just Cause 2 Multiplayer is out now. No time for BF4. Bye guise!


----------



## Mishaminds

i need that game


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> USER ERROR USER ERROR. Buy a better PC I have no problems with the game!!!
> 
> The message boards are filled with idiots suggesting people make due while they fix things, which they clearly aren't capable of doing because they wouldn't have released this broken crap in the first place. Suggesting you can still play while making some kind of sacrifice doesn't help the situation. People need to stop playing until it's fixed.
> 
> This type of incompetence cannot be tolerated, in any industry. Period.
> 
> It's CF/SLI issue and everyone knows it. So why state the painfully obvious. Wow you really think disabling CF/SLI will fix the CF/SLI issue? You dont say.
> 
> And there are other issues this patch introduces that the peanut gallery seems to not be acknowledging. Unreal. Strongest koolaid ever.


First of all, chill out.

Secondly, how is offering a solution making the situation worse? More importantly, how is your raging making it any better?

Seriously, if people still want to play then let them and stop throwing a hissy fit. You criticize people for suggesting disabling SLI/CF because it's obvious, but here you are throwing a tantrum about the game being a mess. Why state the obvious?

If it's that frustrating, then stop playing the game for a while or find a way to get a refund or do something aside from flipping out on people who are simply trying to help.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Wow so Just Cause 2 Multiplayer is out now. No time for BF4. Bye guise!


That game just crashes almost immediately and the mod itself is rather poor cause theres no AI or traffic.
All people do is steal your vehicle and crash it.

And there seems to be cheats enabled by default? Shift in any vehicle = superturboengagedflightmode


----------



## Rickles

http://giant.gfycat.com/NextTepidDungenesscrab.gif

Lol wut?


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> http://giant.gfycat.com/NextTepidDungenesscrab.gif
> 
> Lol wut?


I think that was already posted on here and I think people came to the conclusion it's faked.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> That game just crashes almost immediately and the mod itself is rather poor cause theres no AI or traffic.
> All people do is steal your vehicle and crash it.
> 
> And there seems to be cheats enabled by default? Shift in any vehicle = superturboengagedflightmode


Better than BF4


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Secondly, how is offering a solution making the situation worse?


it isnt a solution. its a gimping work around to dice's slaughtering of a game with a patch they couldnt get right for a game they couldnt get right.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> it isnt a solution. its a gimping work around to dice's slaughtering of a game with a patch they couldnt get right for a game they couldnt get right.


DICE didn't slaughter the game, EA did. And now DICE is the one "screwing up" the game because EA is on their asses to fix it as soon as possible which in turn leads to more human errors which in turn leads to patches with glitches and so on. Its a fiasco from the very start.


----------



## 66racer

Gez think Im having more issues with the new patch than I did before. I just got banned from the only 400pt DM server due to some PB hack, which I never ever cheat so Im kinda pissed, is there a way to dispute this? It was the floodzone map and things were all messed up. I literally countered a knife and the guy dropped, no kill credit though...maybe someone shot him, I go and kill 2 guys close range, they drop but no hit point or kill credit, then I die and it starts working again. SOmeone mentioned they were getting random hit points as well in that server. Next thing I know I jump from a ledge and the screen goes black and I have the PB hack message....


----------



## crashdummy35

So disappointed.... Not hating I love BF but, this is crazy: game's bad. Outright; bad.

Christ.....


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> it isnt a solution. its a gimping work around to dice's slaughtering of a game with a patch they couldnt get right for a game they couldnt get right.


Work around/temporary solution, whatever.. it's something to help people get by until a fix is sent out. There's nothing else you can do aside from either play the game with the flickering/texture issues or not play at all. Pick one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> So disappointed.... Not hating I love BF but, this is crazy: game's bad. Outright; bad.
> 
> Christ.....


Amazing for me. I've hardly had any issues at all. Feels great! Feels wonderful!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> DICE didn't slaughter the game, EA did. And now DICE is the one "screwing up" the game because EA is on their asses to fix it as soon as possible which in turn leads to more human errors which in turn leads to patches with glitches and so on. Its a fiasco from the very start.


Nonsense. Rushing the game to market is one thing, we all understand that management was the driving force behind that decision. These patches have no deadline. Not literally anyways so the excuse that they're under the gun doesn't float one bit. 5 mins of testing would have exposed the main issue of today's patch. The problem with continuing to use a product using work arounds and tolerating issues is enabling their behavior. You're essentially saying that you are ok with the way things are being handled and you're ok with the state of things. Please carry on.


----------



## XC0NNN

A lot of issues with the new patch, a lot of hit detection not working (literally shooting people and getting kills but not showing hit markers) and what not.
Hopefully it gets fully fixed before more people get it for Christmas.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Work around/temporary solution, whatever.. it's something to help people get by until a fix is sent out. There's nothing else you can do aside from either play the game with the flickering/texture issues or not play at all. Pick one.
> Amazing for me. I've hardly had any issues at all. Feels great! Feels wonderful!


Moo, I love BF; I'm a convert but--I get issues with the game.

Crashes.

Disconnects.

God-Awful hit detection.

Crappy maps. (I understand this was for the old gen consoles. But this is BF = pc, the roots.)

I still haven't bought Premium because the game is in bad shape, imo, right now,

The game _looks_ absolutely amazing...when it works. The fact that they've dedicated everything to fixing it (even putting other things on hold) shows DICE knows it's F'ed right now.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Moo, I love BF; I'm a convert but--I get issues with the game.
> 
> Crashes.
> 
> Disconnects.
> 
> God-Awful hit detection.
> 
> Crappy maps. (I understand this was for the old gen consoles. But this is BF = pc, the roots.)
> 
> I still haven't bought Premium because the game is in bad shape, imo, right now,
> 
> The game _looks_ absolutely amazing...when it works. The fact that they've dedicated everything to fixing it (even putting other things on hold) shows DICE knows it's F'ed right now.


I know it's bad. I personally don't experience the issues but I know they exist. I definitely hear about it enough.

There's just no point in getting as worked up as people are getting over it. It may take a bit, but the issues will get fixed. There are a lot of them and while DICE may not have a deadline for patches, they're still under a lot of pressure to get them out as fast as they can. I agree that the SLI/CF issue is a huge slip-up and definitely should have been caught by QA, but it happened.

Although, I definitely have to disagree with your opinion of the maps being crappy. Yeah, they feel a bit crowded with 64 players but I honestly enjoy lower player counts better anyway and I'm not even a convert (I do play CoD, but I've been playing both since the beginning).

Anyway, If I were in your position, I would just find a game to hold me over for the time being if you really can't get a refund. Starbound recently came out for early beta access if you'd like a recommendation. It's a very fun game if you're into games like that (kind of like Terraria) and I've been sinking a lot of time into it lately, although just a warning, character wipes do happen since it is in its early stages but the game is expanding fast and it already has an awesome modding scene.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Moo, I love BF; I'm a convert but--I get issues with the game.
> 
> Crashes.
> 
> Disconnects.
> 
> God-Awful hit detection.
> 
> Crappy maps. (I understand this was for the old gen consoles. But this is BF = pc, the roots.)
> 
> I still haven't bought Premium because the game is in bad shape, imo, right now,
> 
> The game _looks_ absolutely amazing...when it works. The fact that they've dedicated everything to fixing it (even putting other things on hold) shows DICE knows it's F'ed right now.


Roots hardly matter these days. Take a look at CoD as a perfect example.

Revive bug is really obnoxious. I actually tell people not to revive me currently because the bug happens so often....

Never did I ever think I would actually have to tell people that...

EDIT: Anyone know how to check their Veteran Status? I can't seem to find it at all on BattleLog for BF4. I should be Veteran status 10/11 as I've owned every single BattleField, including the console versions.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Roots hardly matter these days. Take a look at CoD as a perfect example.
> 
> Revive bug is really obnoxious. I actually tell people not to revive me currently because the bug happens so often....
> 
> Never did I ever think I would actually have to tell people that...
> 
> EDIT: Anyone know how to check their Veteran Status? I can't seem to find it at all on BattleLog for BF4. I should be Veteran status 10/11 as I've owned every single BattleField, including the console versions.


The revive bug only seems to happen to me if I accept the revive right away. If I wait a second, it doesn't occur.

No idea about veteran status. I don't even think a lot of people got their veteran battlepacks yet. It seems to be one of the things that was pushed back.


----------



## Baasha

I'm getting terrible texture flickering after the update today(?)









Never had this issue before. Is it SLI related? The official BF forums are blowing up about this.

Anyone else here have this problem? Any fix?


----------



## hamzta09

Wauw like 4 CR servers right now in EU..


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I'm getting terrible texture flickering after the update today(?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never had this issue before. Is it SLI related? The official BF forums are blowing up about this.
> 
> Anyone else here have this problem? Any fix?


Yes to the first question and no, there is no fix. One card or "deal with it" only solution you'll find.


----------



## Ponycar

this update was total rubbish

flickering textures after trying 3 different drivers on my 7990
game disconnects
not killing people when im shooting them near point blank


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I'm getting terrible texture flickering after the update today(?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never had this issue before. Is it SLI related? The official BF forums are blowing up about this.
> 
> Anyone else here have this problem? Any fix?


I'm getting seizures with x-fire enabled, so it's not an nVidia only phenomenon. Keep up the good work DICE.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Yes to the first question and no, there is no fix. One card or "deal with it" only solution you'll find.


well.. what absolute tosh this game is..

Really expected more from DICE..









sigh....


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Wauw like 4 CR servers right now in EU..


It's still effectively a premium only server, a lot of admins have reason not to exclude some of their members/contributors/whatever. Is it tomorrow the rest get it?


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> I'm getting seizures with x-fire enabled, so it's not an nVidia only phenomenon. Keep up the good work DICE.


LOL.. yup.. was making me nauseous.. seriously.. an "update" to get flickering textures.. sounds legit.. LMAO..


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> LOL.. yup.. was making me nauseous.. seriously.. an "update" to get flickering textures.. sounds legit.. LMAO..


LMAO it DOES seem legit doesn't it!?

In all honesty, I actually feel really bad for DICE right now. They must be losing years of their life worrying about ruining their franchise like this. I know they're not breaking the game worse on purpose but yikes... This is testing my faith.


----------



## Angrychair

omg why EA/DICE.

my game was almost perfectly fine before, now texture flickering is ridiculous! You guys were right with SLI its basically broken


----------



## Ponycar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> LMAO it DOES seem legit doesn't it!?
> 
> In all honesty, I actually feel really bad for DICE right now. They must be losing years of their life worrying about ruining their franchise like this. I know they're not breaking the game worse on purpose but yikes... This is testing my faith.


They seemed to be perfectly fine about taking my money for core game + premium and putting out a game that has had problem after problem even after a beta so I don't feel bad for them. In fact I wish them a horrible christmas and a lousy new year.


----------



## th3illusiveman

highest skill i've been able to achieve so far


----------



## james8

after patch today I get massive, continuous, ground texture stuttering and missing and terrible stuttering in combat.

game is practically unplayable for me.

also the revive menu is not disappearing after I stand up


----------



## sinnedone

So any fixes yet for this horrible texture issue?


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> So any fixes yet for this horrible texture issue?


yes there is: uninstall


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> yes there is: uninstall


lol

some thing that lets me play again...


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> So any fixes yet for this horrible texture issue?


only using one card supposedly is a workaround. you might try it


----------



## moocowman

Great way to motivate a camper when you're a commander..

Drop a supply crate on his face.

I know it's awful and a dick move, but it was just way too funny. xD


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Nonsense. Rushing the game to market is one thing, we all understand that management was the driving force behind that decision. These patches have no deadline. Not literally anyways so the excuse that they're under the gun doesn't float one bit. 5 mins of testing would have exposed the main issue of today's patch. The problem with continuing to use a product using work arounds and tolerating issues is enabling their behavior. You're essentially saying that you are ok with the way things are being handled and you're ok with the state of things. Please carry on.


Actually they are being sued so yes they are on a deadline and the developers are being rushed again.

And no, I am not ok with how things are being handled but do you see me whining about it? I try to work around it, fix it for myself to some extent and move on. Its a game, there is only so much I can do about it. Take my advice and take a break from the game/this forum. At least until its fixed.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Actually they are being sued so yes they are on a deadline and the developers are being rushed again.


I thought EA was being sued for deceiving shareholders about the state of BF4 prior to its release and the post launch mess that followed which resulted in EA's stocks dropping. Also, didn't even know that went through.

Either way I don't think that would put additional pressure on DICE to fix BF4 because the damage is already done. The pressure they have now is simply to fix their broken game, although considering the state its in that's still a lot of pressure.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I thought EA was being sued for deceiving shareholders about the state of BF4 prior to its release and the post launch mess that followed which resulted in EA's stocks dropping. Also, didn't even know that went through.
> 
> Either way I don't think that would put additional pressure on DICE to fix BF4 because the damage is already done. The pressure they have now is simply to fix their broken game, although considering the state its in that's still a lot of pressure.


Well, you can't dismiss the possibility of someone getting really fed up and filing a class action in the near future.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> after patch today I get massive, continuous, ground texture stuttering and missing and terrible stuttering in combat.
> game is practically unplayable for me.
> also the revive menu is not disappearing after I stand up


same here


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> same here


Because you both are running SLI. Disable it, run on one card and you won't see flickering.


----------



## Krazee

wow reading all these issues kinda makes me happy that there are other games to play now


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Well, you can't dismiss the possibility of someone getting really fed up and filing a class action in the near future.


It's highly unlikely..

Weird thing just happened to me. For some reason while I was flying either jet, it would shake randomly every few seconds. It's only done this on one server. Anyone else get this before?


----------



## Krazee

Wow, after reading the fix log on the battlefield forum, dices really screwed the pouch really badly with this game. So much high hope all down the drain...


----------



## EVILNOK

I got a title I hadn't seen before. Not sure I understand it though "best enemy (4 kills)"


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Because you both are running SLI. Disable it, run on one card and you won't see flickering.


yeah i know but why would I want to disable sli









such a stupid patch, tomorrow is my day off and I'm going to have to play gimped with 1 card or lower resolution to 1920x1200


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Actually they are being sued so yes they are on a deadline and the developers are being rushed again.
> 
> And no, I am not ok with how things are being handled but do you see me whining about it? I try to work around it, fix it for myself to some extent and move on. Its a game, there is only so much I can do about it. Take my advice and take a break from the game/this forum. At least until its fixed.


Please. Are you two that are defending EA/DICE here kids still living at home having no understanding of how the working world works? Name me one job that isn't under some kind of pressure, supervision or scrutiny. There is no excuse for the mess they put out today. These people are well educated, well payed professionals with massive resources at their disposals. Not some barely functioning individual that screwed up your McDonalds order. You should feel insulted to be treated like this because this shows just how little they care. And I have every right to complain about it and everyone who payed for this product should be complaining. I've already done so on the official forums so this is more about letting off steam and motivating others to not be so passive about being screwed over. Have some self respect. It doesn't matter if it's a 5 dollar hamburger, a 50 dollar video game or a half million dollar super car.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponycar*
> 
> this update was total rubbish:
> 
> flickering textures after trying 3 different drivers on my 7990
> game disconnects
> not killing people when im shooting them near point blank


Man same thing was happening to me. I couldn't get a kill, it was crazy. I got a ton of assist and even blew through magazines on people with no luck. Im not a noob either, today within maybe 1hr of playing I had to just turn the game off.


----------



## ihatelolcats

I played one game after the patch, hit detection is definitely changed. feels very weird compared to how it was. I'm not sure if its an improvement or not


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I got a title I hadn't seen before. Not sure I understand it though "best enemy (4 kills)"


It's either whoever you killed the most, or whoever killed you the most. Not sure which though.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Yeah, because the modders would make the developer look like a joke when the modders fix the issues in a week or two.


It's more along the lines that mod tools prolong game life, thus hurt future sales. @least, this is what EA thinks, as it's been stated.

Also, as to the mod comment. It would take a small army of mods @ least a month to fix this game, but @ least they would fix it instead of focusing on pumping out more DLC.

Every day BF4 flops is another day closer to Titanfall being a smash hit success.


----------



## IAmDay

hi so um its unplayable.... i hate battlefield 4


----------



## Sistum Id

Anybody want to join up to knock the eyes in the sky assignment out?


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Great way to motivate a camper when you're a commander..
> 
> Drop a supply crate on his face.
> 
> I know it's awful and a dick move, but it was just way too funny. xD


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Please. Are you two that are defending EA/DICE here kids still living at home having no understanding of how the working world works? Name me one job that isn't under some kind of pressure, supervision or scrutiny. There is no excuse for the mess they put out today. These people are well educated, well payed professionals with massive resources at their disposals. Not some barely functioning individual that screwed up your McDonalds order. You should feel insulted to be treated like this because this shows just how little they care. And I have every right to complain about it and everyone who payed for this product should be complaining. I've already done so on the official forums so this is more about letting off steam and motivating others to not be so passive about being screwed over. Have some self respect. It doesn't matter if it's a 5 dollar hamburger, a 50 dollar video game or a half million dollar super car.


I was holding back and being civil with you but you are one ******ed kid. First off I am not defending anyone just speaking whats on my mind. Because you don't have common sense and whine more than a girl on her period, its blotting your brain and you can't think straight. I work in the software development industry... you don't. I've worked in high stress environments such as forex trading so again, don't attack me when you don't know the slightest about me. Reread my comments and tell me WHERE I am defending EA/DICE.

Here is my question to you keyboard warrior. What are YOU doing about all this? Enlighten us. Are you suing? Or just making stupid threads day by day whining over and over. Since you believe you have been screwed out your butt for a video game please tell us.....

Here is some more advice, leave this thread and go whine on the BF4 forums. No one here wants to deal with this crap. If you have helpful posts that would help someone by all means, post them. In the meantime no one wants to read your comments.


----------



## DizzlePro

Maybe with patch 73 & server patch R95 we may see some improvement


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Maybe with patch 73 & server patch R95 we may see some improvement


By that time nobody will be playing this. I tell you if they don't fix it soon it will go the smae route as MOH:W


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Please. Are you two that are defending EA/DICE here kids still living at home having no understanding of how the working world works? Name me one job that isn't under some kind of pressure, supervision or scrutiny. There is no excuse for the mess they put out today. These people are well educated, well payed professionals with massive resources at their disposals. Not some barely functioning individual that screwed up your McDonalds order. You should feel insulted to be treated like this because this shows just how little they care. And I have every right to complain about it and everyone who payed for this product should be complaining. I've already done so on the official forums so this is more about letting off steam and motivating others to not be so passive about being screwed over. Have some self respect. It doesn't matter if it's a 5 dollar hamburger, a 50 dollar video game or a half million dollar super car.


Talk about first world problems..


----------



## skupples

nope, mantle theory is best theory. They are canning all the updates for mantle implementation. If it's STILL borked after mantle then it's game over for BF4, and one terrible start to mantle. AMD & the creatives behind mantle have to be pooing bricks over how poorly bf4 is going.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Talk about first world problems..


Guy is so infatuated with this game and its flaws that he thinks me and you are defending EA/DICE and we are still kids living with our moms


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> I was holding back and being civil with you but you are one ******ed kid. First off I am not defending anyone just speaking whats on my mind. Because you don't have common sense and whine more than a girl on her period, its blotting your brain and you can't think straight. I work in the software development industry... you don't. I've worked in high stress environments such as forex trading so again, don't attack me when you don't know the slightest about me. Reread my comments and tell me WHERE I am defending EA/DICE.


I have a hard time believing any of this. And what is it that you think I'm doing here besides speaking my mind? Hmmm? You've lost all credibility once the name calling starts so, please, show yourself out if you don't like what you're reading.
Quote:


> Here is my question to you keyboard warrior. What are YOU doing about all this? Enlighten us. Are you suing? Or just making stupid threads day by day whining over and over. Since you believe you have been screwed out your butt for a video game please tell us.....


As I've already explained, there isn't much that we can do at this point. Voicing our opinions on the matter, or "whining like a girl on her period" as you so eloquently, put it is all we can do. I've already done so through offcial channels and I'm encouraging others to do the same.
Quote:


> Here is some more advice, leave this thread and go whine on the BF4 forums. No one here wants to deal with this crap. If you have helpful posts that would help someone by all means, post them. In the meantime no one wants to read your comments.


It's funny, I haven't seen you in this thread or the BF3 thread the entire two years I was active in it, and yet here you are telling me what to do. So you just walked in the door, have no idea who I am and are walking around the place like you own it. Amazing. Take a heaping spoon of your own advice.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Guy is so infatuated with this game and its flaws that he thinks me and you are defending EA/DICE and we are still kids living with our moms


What I'm infatuated with, is a reasonable return on my investment. Or a refund, which isn't being offered. And if that's the vibe you two are giving off, maybe there's a reason for it.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> nope, mantle theory is best theory. They are canning all the updates for mantle implementation. If it's STILL borked after mantle then it's game over for BF4, and one terrible start to mantle. AMD & the creatives behind mantle have to be pooing bricks over how poorly bf4 is going.


I don't see how that makes any sense. Why would DICE go all in on Mantle when a good percentage of their player base probably aren't even running AMD cards? Also, quite a few developers have already stated they will be supporting Mantle as well so it will have other opportunities to shine if it's as good as they make it sound. I don't really think Mantle's success really rides the success of BF4's implementation of it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Guy is so infatuated with this game and its flaws that he thinks me and you are defending EA/DICE and we are still kids living with our moms


Meh.. He can think what he wants and if he wants this to bother him that much, then let him.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> What I'm infatuated with, is a reasonable return on my investment. And if that's the vibe you two are giving off, maybe there's a reason for it.


The game won't be broken forever. You'll have plenty of chances to get your money's worth out of it

Also, I'm sorry but the more childish thing here is throwing a tantrum over a game.


----------



## Unknownm

I wish I kept up more with this thread.

Yesterday I installed Windows 8.1 from Windows 7 SP1. This time however I had to re-download BF4 because my RAID0 Failed (hance why reinstall). Anyways after the huge download, getting all excited to play bf4 I start the game up and MY GOD FLASHING TEXTURES EVERYWHERE EVERY MAP.

Thinking it could be a gpu problem (at the time) reinstalled to older AMD drivers, ran stock BIOS settings, switched GPU's into different slots, EVEN reinstalled windows. ALL the time same problem so I ran 3dmark 2013 and to my surprise no flashing textures at all.

WHAT THE HELL EA? First it was even getting the game to run in Crossfire mode, now it's texture problems only in Crossfire mode. DAMN the staff that works on BF4 must not even give a crap.

#annoyed
#wishing I never spent $100 for complete bf4 package


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> nope, mantle theory is best theory. They are canning all the updates for mantle implementation. If it's STILL borked after mantle then it's game over for BF4, and one terrible start to mantle. AMD & the creatives behind mantle have to be pooing bricks over how poorly bf4 is going.


maybe Dice wanted to release Bf4 with the Amd Mantle api but EA said no because they wanted battlefield out before Cod ghosts and Because of this, i believe dice had to rush development, then the issues came in i.e crashes, network lag/latency

I could be wrong but i don't see how these Dice could lead a game to having a catastrophic launch, it just doesn't add up.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> The game won't be broken forever. You'll have plenty of chances to get your money's worth out of it
> 
> Also, I'm sorry but the more childish thing here is throwing a tantrum over a game.


And how are you so sure about what the future holds given what we've seen in the past? There are plenty of examples of games, BF3 included, where major issues were left unfixed with a, too bad so sad, send off. If I recall correctly it took them almost 6 months to get BF3 to a playable state for the majority, so here we are having to go through this a second time.

You know, the only reason you are taking this stance is because you've been fortunate enough to not experience all of the issues most others are having. Of course there are more important things in life to concern ourselves with and we are fortunate to be in a position to complain about these things. You seem to not understand that the fact that it's a video game is completely irrelevant.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> And how are you so sure about what the future holds given what we've seen in the past? There are plenty of examples of games, BF3 included, where major issues were left unfixed with a, too bad so sad, send off. If I recall correctly it took them almost 6 months to get BF3 to a playable state for the majority, so here we are having to go through this a second time.
> 
> You know, the only reason you are taking this stance is because you've been fortunate enough to not experience all of the issues most others are having. Of course there are more important things in life to concern ourselves with and we are fortunate to be in a position to complain about these things. You seem to not understand that the fact that it's a video game is completely irrelevant.


Going by the past, their games eventually get fixed.. even if it's years after such as with BF2, although I'm sure it won't take that long. Call me an optimist I guess.

Actually, no.. you're pretty wrong on that second part. I did experience crashing the first week I owned the game and I've had my fair share of issues, albeit less severe than what others have experienced. I said the same thing then that I've said today. You'll still have plenty of chances to get your money's worth.

Yes, I'm fortunate enough to be in the position to complain endlessly about the things that bother me about BF4 but I don't because it's absolutely pointless and maybe it's because I deal with much worse stuff on a regular basis, but I try not to let things like that bother me that much. I do get frustrated, but I use that energy and do something productive instead.


----------



## Forceman

Arrgghhhh. Just played an entire mission in the campaign only to have it crash at the ending cutscene. Back to Battle log and no progress saved at all. Makes me want to throw my computer out the window.


----------



## DoomDash

It's so unplayable







. I just wanna play







.


----------



## error-id10t

Not sure why there's so much hate going on.. anyone thinking the game is ok at the moment is living in a dream world. I was one of those who had little to few issues for a long time but after each patch, things have just gotten worse and worse. Not one patch has made an improvement and of course this latest one, well, it's almost unplayable now. Now battlelog is down of course, no idea why but I think most are used to that by now..

Anyway.. feel like the above person, just want to play but it's unplayable.


----------



## Crowe98

I believe i am exactly 26 minutes late to the party, but what can you do.


----------



## Mr Nightman

Damn look at what this games doing to everyone, looking pretty grim the last few pages


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I'm getting terrible texture flickering after the update today(?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never had this issue before. Is it SLI related? The official BF forums are blowing up about this.
> 
> Anyone else here have this problem? Any fix?


Yes it is SLi related and no there isn't a fix. http://www.overclock.net/t/1375478/official-battlefield-4-information-discussion-thread/14820#post_21401109

The only way to get rid of the issue is to disable SLi until DICE pull their finger out and patch it or possibly til NVIDIA release their next driver. http://www.overclock.net/t/1375478/official-battlefield-4-information-discussion-thread/14820#post_21401005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> It's so unplayable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I just wanna play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Same here dude, so pissed about the SLi issue.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> So any fixes yet for this horrible texture issue?


Congratulations on being the 100,00th person to ask. Click here to receive your free virus.

Does nobody read through the previous posts anymore...


----------



## Crowe98

this


----------



## Slightly skewed

https://twitter.com/Striterax_/status/412634074902048768

No news on when that patch might be.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> https://twitter.com/Striterax_/status/412634074902048768
> 
> No news on when that patch might be.


GOOD!

Here's a novel idea DICE- how about hotfix it now!

EDIT: Or even better, test your patches before releasing them.


----------



## Trys0meM0re

Why they constantly state SLI instead of SLI & Crossfire, I've been plagued with flickering since day 1 on my Quad-fire setup
Not so severe as we are seeing post patch but verry annoying.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayless*
> 
> Why they constantly state SLI instead of SLI & Crossfire, I've been plagued with flickering since day 1 on my Quad-fire setup
> Not so severe as we are seeing post patch but verry annoying.


Probably because they're trying their to make Crossfire sound less problematic than Sli because they're partnered with AMD.

Even though neither Crossfire or SLi is responsible for the flickering and texture issues. Just my guess anyway.

I wouldn't worry about it, just because they mention SLi more it doesn't' mean Crossfire won't be sorted out too.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

I installed latest drivers last night (331.82) and fired it up. Not a single flicker was seen and held a constant 120 FPS with my settings mixed between high medium and Ultra.

As I was driving into work this morning, I remembered I did a clean install so SLI was disabled after I installed new drivers.

Makes me wonder how bad their scaling is for dual cards. It seems I was getting the exact same FPS from a single card as I did when running 2 cards.

EVGA 780 SC


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's more along the lines that mod tools prolong game life, thus hurt future sales. @least, this is what EA thinks, as it's been stated.
> 
> Also, as to the mod comment. It would take a small army of mods @ least a month to fix this game, but @ least they would fix it instead of focusing on pumping out more DLC.


Not to mention with modders around, EA wouldn't be able to commercially offer DLC's like second assault, since the community would have ported most BF3 maps to 4 eventually.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> As I was driving into work this morning, I remembered I did a clean install so SLI was disabled after I installed new drivers.


That'll be why ypu didn't get any flickering.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> Makes me wonder how bad their scaling is for dual cards. It seems I was getting the exact same FPS from a single card as I did when running 2 cards.


I noticed I'm getting very similar FPS in BF4 with SLi disabled too.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> That'll be why ypu didn't get any flickering..


I thought to myself last night " huh, I guess I lucked out with this SLI flickering bug"

Too bad SLI wasn't enabled.

Tempted to sell one card now - it's obviously not doing much for me


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> I thought to myself last night " huh, I guess I lucked out with this SLI flickering bug"
> 
> Too bad SLI wasn't enabled.
> 
> Tempted to sell one card now - it's obviously not doing much for me


What other games do you play?

I didn't start playing BF3 til quite far into it's life, so I didn't really follow the driver improvements for BF3 that closely _but_ I would imagine the SLi profile for BF4 will be improved in newer drivers- we will probably be due one soon too.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> What other games do you play?
> 
> I didn't start playing BF3 til quite far into it's life, so I didn't really follow the driver improvements for BF3 that closely _but_ I would imagine the SLi profile for BF4 will be improved in newer drivers- we will probably be due one soon too.


SLI worked well for me in BF3 retail from the box, i was running 480's.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> SLI worked well for me in BF3 retail from the box, i was running 480's.


You talking GPU usage or scaling?

Reason I ask is because, I get good GPU usage in BF4 with SLi- more or less always in the 90%-95% region for both cards.
Yet after disabling SLi my FPS seem very, very similar- very minor hit to minimum FPS, but only by a few.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> What other games do you play?
> 
> I didn't start playing BF3 til quite far into it's life, so I didn't really follow the driver improvements for BF3 that closely _but_ I would imagine the SLi profile for BF4 will be improved in newer drivers- we will probably be due one soon too.


I have Batman Origins, but only have about 5 minutes into it.

I only play Battlefield


----------



## mtbiker033

I shouldn't be surprised, but I am, there is a ladder on Flood Zone, basically between the A flag parking garage and the next set of buildings towards B & C that was bugged in beta, when you get to the top of the ladder your guy started stuttering and can't complete the climb. So I was playing this past weekend, you know, before the game breaker flicker/texture patch, and low and behold, the ladder does the EXACT same thing, since beta. I know it was reported as there were youtube videos of it............................DICEA failed so hard on this, they must have put effort into failing.


----------



## skupples

I didn't say it was game over. Just a terible start.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> I have Batman Origins, but only have about 5 minutes into it.
> 
> I only play Battlefield


I'd say just hang fire for a while, see what new drivers bring. If they don't improve SLi then consider selling.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> You talking GPU usage or scaling?
> 
> Reason I ask is because, I get good GPU usage in BF4 with SLi- more or less always in the 90%-95% region for both cards.
> Yet after disabling SLi my FPS seem very, very similar- very minor hit to minimum FPS, but only by a few.


Scaling was ok, i would say around 80-90%

It depended on map played too.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I shouldn't be surprised, but I am, there is a ladder on Flood Zone, basically between the A flag parking garage and the next set of buildings towards B & C that was bugged in beta, when you get to the top of the ladder your guy started stuttering and can't complete the climb. So I was playing this past weekend, you know, before the game breaker flicker/texture patch, and low and behold, the ladder does the EXACT same thing, since beta. I know it was reported as there were youtube videos of it............................*DICEA failed so hard on this, they must have put effort into failing*.


It seems it's what they excel at. Like a lot of Devs/Pubs nowadays.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> I'd say just hang fire for a while, see what new drivers bring. If they don't improve SLi then consider selling.


I'd love to run the game in Ultra preset and maintain 120fps, hopefully then can make this happen with some drivers


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I shouldn't be surprised, but I am, there is a ladder on Flood Zone, basically between the A flag parking garage and the next set of buildings towards B & C that was bugged in beta, when you get to the top of the ladder your guy started stuttering and can't complete the climb. So I was playing this past weekend, you know, before the game breaker flicker/texture patch, and low and behold, the ladder does the EXACT same thing, since beta. I know it was reported as there were youtube videos of it............................DICEA failed so hard on this, they must have put effort into failing.


I once stated that the Beta is the final game.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I once stated that the Beta is the final game.


So close to release, it had to be.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Not to mention with modders around, EA wouldn't be able to commercially offer DLC's like second assault, since the community would have ported most BF3 maps to 4 eventually.


If they/devs/amd want man

yupp, mod tools do not exist in EA games because they feel it hurts profitability. Plane & simple, also mods are not as godly as people seem to think around here.

I didn't say mantle would be game over or w/e words were stuck into my mouth. All I said is that it will be a terrible start. Also, unless they want mantle to be clandestine they have to make it work on both GPU's, which will likely end up being the case. Remember, the devs asked AMD to fund & help create mantle.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> also mods are not as godly as people seem to think around here.


An AAA DLC potentially has higher production values that no mod can deliver. There are exceptions of course but if a big studio wants to really offer good extras ,they can't be matched. Mods have their place though, and let's not forget that some of the most innovative/popular games or genres even, begun as mods, like Counter-Strike or Dota.


----------



## IAmDay

Going to be testing out Nvidia's ShadowPlay on some bf4 in a few seconds








http://www.twitch.tv/hufme


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Great way to motivate a camper when you're a commander..
> 
> Drop a supply crate on his face.
> 
> I know it's awful and a dick move, but it was just way too funny. xD


Has anyone ever succeeded on dropping a jeep on an enemy and killing them? Have tried twice. Both times it didn't kill them.


----------



## Krazee

Dice all the way now


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> 
> 
> Dice all the way now


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Has anyone ever succeeded on dropping a jeep on an enemy and killing them? Have tried twice. Both times it didn't kill them.


I simply love killing camping snipers, regardless of are they hostile or not


----------



## Krazee

As a programmer and tester, Dice has no done was what needed. Depending on how many changes we make at work we test just about everything almost every time. Yes, some deployments are perfect with no issues but then there are those where there are some issues. We make sure those issues are taken care of quickly


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> I simply love killing camping snipers, regardless of are they hostile or not


Is the best thing about commander, awesome killing recons lol waiting in anticipation for the missile to reload and hoping they dont move.


----------



## IAmDay

Just finished streaming ( it was just a test, more actually streaming tonight ). The quality of shadowplay is amazing and 0 fps drops. Like I still maintain above 100 on my settings and rarely fall below 110.
http://www.twitch.tv/hufme/c/3408003


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Just finished streaming ( it was just a test, more actually streaming tonight ). The quality of shadowplay is amazing and 0 fps drops. Like I still maintain above 100 on my settings and rarely fall below 110.
> http://www.twitch.tv/hufme/c/3408003


Wished mine was this good, my net holds me back.................

http://www.twitch.tv/amuse_recon_uk/b/487754429
http://www.twitch.tv/amuse_recon_uk/b/487351907


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Wished mine was this good, my net holds me back.................
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/amuse_recon_uk/b/487754429
> http://www.twitch.tv/amuse_recon_uk/b/487351907


Still no FPS drops because of streaming which is really nice. Yeah I got like fiber.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Is the best thing about commander, awesome killing recons lol waiting in anticipation for the missile to reload and hoping they dont move.


Ten wookies on a rooftop... Pewwwwwww


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Still no FPS drops because of streaming which is really nice. Yeah I got like fiber.


ADSL 1mb upload, hurts my head, i also get no FPS drops, but i have to render really high quality on the CPU, it does hurt performance when i do tht, but improves image quality, as i can't support a higher bit rate.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> also mods are not as godly as people seem to think around here.
> 
> 
> 
> An AAA DLC potentially has higher production values that no mod can deliver. There are exceptions of course but if a big studio wants to really offer good extras ,they can't be matched. Mods have their place though, and let's not forget that some of the most innovative/popular games or genres even, begun as mods, like Counter-Strike or Dota.
Click to expand...

if you look at some of the skyrim mods you would think they were done professionally, in scale and detail. I would love a bf4 server that announced headshots and stuff but unfortunately we all know why that can't happen


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> if you look at some of the skyrim mods you would think they were done professionally, in scale and detail. I would love a bf4 server that announced headshots and stuff but unfortunately we all know why that can't happen


Falskaar.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's more along the lines that mod tools prolong game life, thus hurt future sales. @least, this is what EA thinks, as it's been stated.
> 
> Also, as to the mod comment. It would take a small army of mods @ least a month to fix this game, but @ least they would fix it instead of focusing on pumping out more DLC.
> 
> Every day BF4 flops is another day closer to Titanfall being a smash hit success.


Last I heard EA is reporting a loss of 15% of players per week right now. Regarding Titanfall....that came is going to be EPIC. I can't wait for it launch on Xbox One.


----------



## skupples

buying into hype is such a bad idea expect the worst hope for the best.I would think with all the call of duty: bashing that goes on in this thread you guys were absolutely hate Titan fall. Added it obviously just call of duty with robots


----------



## OverSightX

I hate seeing so many of you with issues. I personally have had very minimal issues playing now with my 290 and when I had my 7970s. I played for 3 hours last night and it crashed one time during a map change.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Last I heard EA is reporting a loss of 15% of players per week right now. Regarding Titanfall....that came is going to be EPIC. I can't wait for it launch on Xbox One.


I've lost interest in playing BF4, it's been about 2 weeks now. Been playing other games.


----------



## dealio

whats the point of the new death animation besides being disconcerting/annoying?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> buying into hype is such a bad idea expect the worst hope for the best.I would think with all the call of duty: bashing that goes on in this thread you guys were absolutely hate Titan fall. Added it obviously just call of duty with robots


Source engine with robots*


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverSightX*
> 
> I hate seeing so many of you with issues. I personally have had very minimal issues playing now with my 290 and when I had my 7970s. I played for 3 hours last night and it crashed one time during a map change.


It's working pretty well for me right now as well. Played 2.5 hours straight last night with no issues; just hit rank 92.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> It's working pretty well for me right now as well. Played 2.5 hours straight last night with no issues; just hit rank 92.


Its playable, just the servers are limited. Not enough games are going on, if not servers, low ticket counts.


----------



## XKaan

Running my sig rig and was having issues with severe frame rate drops since the last patch. With dual 7970's I shouldn't have to worry, but alas it was happening. By disabling frame pacing for BF4 I now have the smoothest gameplay yet, with no CTD's.

So whatever they did in the last patch created issues with frame pacing - hopefully this helps someone.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Source engine with robots*


what its on theThe Source engine as in half life as in valve

it is made by the original call of duty team I highly doubtthat it will not feel like Call of Duty to some extent

games like Battlefield 4 are the reason why I don't follow any of the pre release hype. The last time I got burned by hype was with the newest aliens game and it will be the last time I get burned by hype. I paid $20 or vanilla battlefield 4 and even that was too much


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> what its on theThe Source engine as in half life as in valve


As in no bugs, as in better optimization, as in >>>>>>>>>DICE


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> what its on theThe Source engine as in half life as in valve
> 
> it is made by the original call of duty team I highly doubtthat it will not feel like Call of Duty to some extent
> 
> games like Battlefield 4 are the reason why I don't follow any of the pre release hype. The last time I got burned by hype was with the newest aliens game and it will be the last time I get burned by hype. I paid $20 or vanilla battlefield 4 and even that was too much


I honestly think Titan Fall could be a game changer if those OG COD guys pull it off. I mean look what they did with COD:2 and look at where we are at now. Yup I'm a Titan Fall fanboy... FLAME ME!!! lol


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Congratulations on being the 100,00th person to ask. Click here to receive your free virus.
> 
> Does nobody read through the previous posts anymore...


Thank you, you are so helpful and strong to boot.









It literally takes 10 seconds to answer someones post or 0 seconds to not respond. Don't be a peckerhead there Jimmy. This is a forum on the interwebz yo, get used to it.

On a side note to the previous discussions about people being dissatisfied with the game.

If there are other resources to voice my concern (Battlelog forums are a joke) such as direct emails or phone numbers please post. The ones I have found are just general and have led to no real options to voice my dissatisfaction with an horribly unfinished product. At this point I would gladly join a class action lawsuit if it simply mean all that I received was 50 cents in restitution. The point would be to deliver a finished working product. I would have gladly waited another year if it meant the game was polished enough for a proper release.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> As in no bugs, as in better optimization, as in >>>>>>>>>DICE


you are setting yourself up for disappointment and disaster by thinking that.

RafFy I'm not flaming you not really my style I'm just trying to point out that falling for hype is extremely flawed

if I had to guess from the pre-release videos it is an extremely modified version of source it's also the most complicated application of source ever if it actually is on source


----------



## pc-illiterate

yes its an EXTREMELY modified source stripped to its bare essentials. i wont pre-order it and i wont buy it if eadicefail 4 isnt fixed.
it isnt supposed to be released until march. lets see if ea tries pushing it out sooner all unfinished.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

What is the best way to set mouse sensitivity ?

Currently I have BF4 set to 1% mouse and I have 2200 DPI on my G400


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> whats the point of the new death animation besides being disconcerting/annoying?


I think you answered your own question.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> if you look at some of the skyrim mods you would think they were done professionally, in scale and detail. I would love a bf4 server that announced headshots and stuff but unfortunately we all know why that can't happen


There's already kill announcers along with adaptive tickets, adaptive server size, high ping kickers, language filters, weapon limiters and god knows what else. And the rcon tools are free (or donate if feel they're worth it). Why can't I have have one?

But when have the "modders" had access to the source of core executables - that's giving your whole game and server away, you can't fix net code or hit boxes with a re-skin or new map. And you'll prolly find a fully destructible DX11 environment a whole different kettle of fish to a static DX9 map


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> you are setting yourself up for disappointment and disaster by thinking that.
> 
> RafFy I'm not flaming you not really my style I'm just trying to point out that falling for hype is extremely flawed
> 
> if I had to guess from the pre-release videos it is an extremely modified version of source it's also the most complicated application of source ever if it actually is on source


Wait that game is running on the source engine? If that is true it has to be a heavily updated engine. I can't imagine the source engine from 2004 being able to run a next gen game like Titan Fall. If it does and does it well that is pure win!


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Last I heard EA is reporting a loss of 15% of players per week right now. Regarding Titanfall....that came is going to be EPIC. I can't wait for it launch on Xbox One.


i wouldn't get my hopes up if i was you, that game turn out to be just as bad as bf4


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> what its on theThe Source engine as in half life as in valve
> 
> it is made by the original call of duty team I highly doubtthat it will not feel like Call of Duty to some extent
> 
> games like Battlefield 4 are the reason why I don't follow any of the pre release hype. The last time I got burned by hype was with the newest aliens game and it will be the last time I get burned by hype. I paid $20 or vanilla battlefield 4 and even that was too much


Anything source > everything else.

It is Source engine, you doubt it?
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/127156-Titanfall-Developer-Framerate-Is-King
Quote:


> Respawn Entertainment's Drew McCoy recently explained how Titanfall makes the most of the nine year old Source Engine, and why he prioritizes performance over cutting-edge effects.
> 
> The Source Engine may be the foundation that Titanfall is built upon, but Respawn's engineers have made some liberal changes to the way it works. According to McCoy the overhaul was essential to make the engine fit with a game like Titanfall, which is incredibly different from Valve's titles, computationally speaking. "It's actually a pretty slow engine for showing stuff on screen," he explains. "What we have in a level now would run in single digits on what it was before - if you could even get it to load at all. It's been a huge engineering task." The advantage, of course, is that Source comes with nearly a decade of refined tools and polish.


----------



## Stay Puft

Titanfall looks great? To whom?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> What is the best way to set mouse sensitivity ?
> 
> Currently I have BF4 set to 1% mouse and I have 2200 DPI on my G400


1%? Do you use the surface of the moon to look around? lol, yikes.

I got 1600dpi on my G400 and 18% ingame.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Respawn chose to build Titanfall on the Source game engine early in their production cycle due to their developers' familiarity and its ability to maintain 60 frames per second on both the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3.[7] In an interview, Respawn software engineer Richard Baker said the company chose Source since Portal 2 performed well on the PlayStation 3 with it, and the console was "the riskiest platform in current gen".[7] The company built upon the engine during development in features such as lighting, rendering, visibility, networking, and tools pipelines.[24]

yes lifted from wiki but i checked it out in game informer back in june. the next part is both disturbing and good at the same time. will be using the microsoft cloud. wont be available to ps4...

The game also uses Microsoft's cloud computing for multiplayer servers, physics, and artificial intelligence.[20] Offloading this non-player activity frees the local console for visual rendering tasks and better graphics,[7] and the developers for game development (instead of backend maintenance).[25] This arrangement also determines world events in the cloud instead of locally, so position and movement data is downloaded simultaneously by all player-clients.[7] The studio's cloud server access is considered vital to the game's viability.[25][26] Respawn felt that Kinect support did not suit the game and chose not to support the peripheral.[27]


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Anything source > everything else.
> 
> It is Source engine, you doubt it?
> http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/127156-Titanfall-Developer-Framerate-Is-King


Lot's of reasons to choose source over anything else. ALL profit related. And of course, with the xbone's shortcomings hardware wise it makes sense.

From what I've seen in MP games, people care a whole lot less about eye candy so why put forth the effort?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Lot's of reasons to choose source over anything else. ALL profit related. And of course, with the xbone's shortcomings hardware wise.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Titanfall looks great? To whom?


Atleast you get great physics with source and an already optimized engine unlike Frostbite or the IW engine (w/e its called) and clean visuals rather than lots of scrap on it and good netcode/hitboxes.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Titanfall looks great? To whom?


i cant believe you asked this. i assume you think bf3 and 4 look zomg1337awesome.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 1%? Do you use the surface of the moon to look around? lol, yikes.
> 
> I got 1600dpi on my G400 and 18% ingame.


nope I use a steel series qck mouse pad......

1600 dpi and 18% huh.

I wonder how that relates to 2200 and 1%.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 1%? Do you use the surface of the moon to look around? lol, yikes.
> 
> I got 1600dpi on my G400 and 18% ingame.


1550 @ 10%


----------



## HardwareDecoder

I thought it was best to set dpi high and game sensitivity very low? I'm not having any issues aiming with my setup I'll give 1600 @ 15% a try later.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> nope I use a steel series qck mouse pad......
> 
> 1600 dpi and 18% huh.
> 
> I wonder how that relates to 2200 and 1%.


Well I have to lift to do a 360 turn. and I have a Qck and use ~1/3 of it.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I honestly think Titan Fall could be a game changer if those OG COD guys pull it off. I mean look what they did with COD:2 and look at where we are at now. Yup I'm a Titan Fall fanboy... FLAME ME!!! lol






as a pc gamer, after watching this, not interested in a game without private dedicated servers


----------



## amd655

I use a highish DPI, i use lowest sensitivity i can in game, it makes the actual mouse software do most of the work instead of the game, the software is directly tied to the mouse, the game is not so to speak.......

It might just be my brain, but that is how i do things.

Superior mat.

boogie bug aimb .pad XL


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as a pc gamer, after watching this, not interested in a game without private dedicated servers


What do you mean by private dedicated? As in hosted on your own machine or rented by gameservers?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> i cant believe you asked this. i assume you think bf3 and 4 look zomg1337awesome.


I think the general consensus from the closed minded L337 crowd is that it's nothing more than COD with mechs.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> What do you mean by private dedicated? As in hosted on your own machine or rented by gameservers?


that you can rent a server with a gameserver provider and administrate it yourself, sorry for the confusion


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> that you can rent a server with a gameserver provider and administrate it yourself, sorry for the confusion


Like with BF3/BF4.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I use a highish DPI, i use lowest sensitivity i can in game, it makes the actual mouse software do most of the work instead of the game, the software is directly tied to the mouse, the game is not so to speak.......
> 
> It might just be my brain, but that is how i do things.
> 
> Superior mat.
> 
> boogie bug aimb .pad XL


with directinput in windows 8 it should be the same right? idk

if titanfall has server side location then does that mean it has server side hit detection as well?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Like with BF3/BF4.


exactly like that!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> with directinput in windows 8 it should be the same right? idk
> 
> if titanfall has server side location then does that mean it has server side hit detection as well?


I had no problems aiming on Windows 8 in Beta, so i am unsure of what the actual issue is with Win 8.

Dedi servers are FTW.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> What is the best way to set mouse sensitivity ?
> 
> Currently I have BF4 set to 1% mouse and I have 2200 DPI on my G400


You need to lower your DPI. High DPI is absolutely useless for anyone that wants to have good aim in any FPS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Atleast you get great physics with source and an already optimized engine unlike Frostbite or the IW engine (w/e its called) and clean visuals rather than lots of scrap on it and good netcode/hitboxes.


That's only if they don't butcher the netcode. Look at CoD1/2 where they continually butcher the Quake 3 Netcode.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I thought it was best to set dpi high and game sensitivity very low? I'm not having any issues aiming with my setup I'll give 1600 @ 15% a try later.


No.

I still use 400 DPI to this day on 1920 x 1080.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> that you can rent a server with a gameserver provider and administrate it yourself, sorry for the confusion


Hacked up free for all is the first thought that popped into my head. Sometimes you need a few rules and someone who can enforce them.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> if titanfall has server side location then does that mean it has server side hit detection as well?


https://twitter.com/jonshiring/status/402891756917649408
@Skomski Titanfall does not have client-authoritative hit detection. We haven't talked about anticheat yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> that you can rent a server with a gameserver provider and administrate it yourself, sorry for the confusion


everyone plays the same game from what ive read. no stupid server rules or badmins


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Anything source > everything else.
> 
> It is Source engine, you doubt it?
> http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/127156-Titanfall-Developer-Framerate-Is-King


I didn't doubt, just didn't know. What you just copy & pasted basically states everything I just said with it being heavily modified.

The first few COD's were the easiest online FPS games on the face of the earth to cheat/hack/exploit. Ini file edits FTW! Oh look, i'm rank 50 with 300% HP 300% dmg, & every golden gun known to man.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> https://twitter.com/jonshiring/status/402891756917649408
> @Skomski Titanfall does not have client-authoritative hit detection. We haven't talked about anticheat yet.


If that's truly the case. The Source engine netcode has been absolutely butchered.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> If they/devs/amd want man
> 
> *yupp, mod tools do not exist in EA games because they feel it hurts profitability.* Plane & simple, also mods are not as godly as people seem to think around here.
> 
> I didn't say mantle would be game over or w/e words were stuck into my mouth. All I said is that it will be a terrible start. Also, unless they want mantle to be clandestine they have to make it work on both GPU's, which will likely end up being the case. Remember, the devs asked AMD to fund & help create mantle.


Proof? Or just speculation?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> Hacked up free for all is the first thought that popped into my head. Sometimes you need a few rules and someone who can enforce them.


That's not the case with BF3/4 so I'm assuming the "rules" will be similar? If not this game will be stillborn.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Proof? Or just speculation?


Are you unsure about wether or not EA is about the money?

Devs have stated in the past, these tools are expensive to produce and support. Add in some common sense suggesting that player created maps might steal some revenue from DLC and we end up with that theory.


----------



## mtbiker033

I'm not following the train here honestly, but a pc game with peasantbox matchmaking, similar to what IW did with MW2 and on, IW.net, is a failure.

Dedicated servers are necessary for a real pc game. If you don't like the way a server is run or administrated, find another one or rent one yourself. Sounds like there won't be an opportunity with Titanfall.


----------



## Stay Puft

I just reinstalled BF2. Lets see how this blast from the past goes


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I'm not following the train here honestly, but a pc game with peasantbox matchmaking, similar to what IW did with MW2 and on, IW.net, is a failure.
> 
> Dedicated servers are necessary for a real pc game. If you don't like the way a server is run or administrated, find another one or rent one yourself. Sounds like there won't be an opportunity with Titanfall.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> that you can rent a srver with a gameserver provider and administrate it yourself, sorry for the confusion


bf3 and bf4 both have matchmaking. and you and i have no clue how servers/games will be joined.
dedicated servers? thats exactly what any server running on a remote server is, not client hosted game.
also, no one has said anything yet about rented servers.

now, back to betafield 4 folks.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Proof? Or just speculation?


I don't have it off hand, and it's not my theory. It's EA's theory. Mod tools cost allot of money to produce, & have little profit in return, they also reduce the perceived value of DLC when you have free community made content. While BF2 may still be around thanks to mod tools I highly doubt they made much money off of it, in fact it probably erks them that people are still playing BF2. They probably see that as lost potential revenue for BF4. So basically, DLC> Mod tools in profitability.

Also, mantle by it's self will not fix most of these bugs, people need to stop thinking that's what I said. What I said was (clears throat) Dice is holding out on the big fixes, so that they can implement them @ the same time as mantle(this is a video game conspiracy theory). ALSO, people seem to forget this isn't just a DICE issue, it's likely a Frostbite engine issue. This means that DICE has to work hand in hand with the Frostbite team to get things working properly.

sorry for the more then usual fail grammar, just got off of work, brain is toast.

for those drooling over Titanfall, which is another EA governed project...



(thx b-neg)


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Ugh so BF4 is now completely unplayable for me after the latest patch. Never seen so much flickering - the entire ground is flashing like mad. Seems like this only affects SLI and CF users, and can be fixed by turning one GPU off. Getting a bit fed up at this point. ShadowPlay won't work as it's not compatible with the latest drivers but BF4 won't run without them, and now I can't even play BF4 in SLI because they've actually succeeded in making the game less stable through their patches!


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Are you unsure about wether or not EA is about the money?
> 
> Devs have stated in the past, these tools are expensive to produce and support. Add in some common sense suggesting that player created maps might steal some revenue from DLC and we end up with that theory.


No, this whole idea that they didn't include mod tools just because it would take away from DLC sales.

Devs at DICE have stated a few reasons why mod tools don't exist currently and none of them have to do with them harming DLC sales. How would common sense even suggest that? Look at TeS games as well as Fallout 3/NV. Those games have one of the largest modding communities out there and Bethesda doesn't have any problems selling DLC. It helps that those games are multiplatform, though and a good percentage of its sales are to consoles gamers who don't have modding tools but.. *gasp* it would be the same way with current Battlefield games seeing as the majority of its sales are on console.

So yeah, that whole idea that mod tools would affect DLC sales is kind of silly.

What has been said about mod tools is that releasing mod tools themselves is complicated, not just the tools that devs use being too complicated (because they would never just release the tools that they use). A separate tool-set would have to be developed for modding, it does take time and money and manpower (which, considering the state that BF4 is in, I'd rather them be spending those resources on the game and making it better and more stable, not mod tools) to develop them. There are other things they want to do such as developing a method to distribute the mods (think Steam Workshop) and making mod integration into servers a much simpler process. Lastly, it's been said that a map editor similar to Halo's forge is a more likely possibility than mod tools themselves. There's a lot more about it scattered over different websites from different developers at DICE, but that's the gist of it.

Of course, that may all just be talk from various developers at DICE and nothing may come of it. No one knows. You can stick with your tin-foil hat theories that hardly make sense all you want if that makes you feel better.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> No, this whole idea that they didn't include mod tools just because it would take away from DLC sales.
> 
> Devs at DICE have stated a few reasons why mod tools don't exist currently and none of them have to do with them harming DLC sales. How would common sense even suggest that? Look at TeS games as well as Fallout 3/NV. Those games have one of the largest modding communities out there and Bethesda doesn't have any problems selling DLC. It helps that those games are multiplatform, though and a good percentage of its sales are to consoles gamers who don't have modding tools but.. *gasp* it would be the same way with current Battlefield games seeing as the majority of its sales are on console.
> 
> So yeah, that whole idea that mod tools would affect DLC sales is kind of silly.
> 
> What has been said about mod tools is that releasing mod tools themselves is complicated, not just the tools that devs use being too complicated (because they would never just release the tools that they use). A separate tool-set would have to be developed for modding, it does take time and money and manpower (which, considering the state that BF4 is in, I'd rather them be spending those resources on the game and making it better and more stable, not mod tools) to develop them. There are other things they want to do such as developing a method to distribute the mods (think Steam Workshop) and making mod integration into servers a much simpler process. Lastly, it's been said that a map editor similar to Halo's forge is a more likely possibility than mod tools themselves. There's a lot more about it scattered over different websites from different developers at DICE, but that's the gist of it.
> 
> Of course, that may all just be talk from various developers at DICE and nothing may come of it. No one knows. You can stick with your tin-foil hat theories that hardly make sense all you want if that makes you feel better.


The problem with this reasoning is that Fallout/Skyrim etc are single player games that have definitive endings - they also continue to sell well years after they launched. Battlefields are multiplayer (with their playerbase mostly on PC btw) and once a new one is out,there's not much point into buying the previous one. If DICE had released modding tools for BF3, the community might have spawned some very succesful game mods and/or maps. This could be counterintuitive when you, as DICE want your playerbase to migrate to your next game - every BF has a 2 year lifespan these days.
I personally am not too bothered with the lack of mods for contemporary battlefields since DICE usually provides content of extreme quality, but at a point I believe they should reconsider their stance. Mods often revitalize stagnant games or can act as pioneers and give hints of the next best thing in gaming.


----------



## skupples

no one said it made sense, just that it's EA's belief. They have bashed mod tools as a low profit money pit for many titles. It's not tin foil hat.

tin foil hat is thinking that they are purposely withholding certain fixes to push them @ the same time of mantle release.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> bf3 and bf4 both have matchmaking. and you and i have no clue how servers/games will be joined.
> dedicated servers? thats exactly what any server running on a remote server is, not client hosted game.
> also, no one has said anything yet about rented servers.
> 
> now, back to betafield 4 folks.


by matchmaking, do you mean the play now thing on bf4? it still connects you to a dedicated server hosted by a gameserver provider, that's what I'm talking about, it's necessary for a pc game to be viable.

bf4, any eta on that hot fix for SLI yet?


----------



## pc-illiterate

yes biker, thats what i said. why repeat it? i dont think you got enough sleep.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> yes biker, thats what i said. why repeat it? i dont think you got enough sleep.


ok man, it's your world, I'm just in it....


----------



## pc-illiterate

no seriously man, im not being dick.
there are 2 types of game servers
1) dedicated = rented from a game server company on machines dedicated to running the game as host
2) client hosted = a player's (console) is used to play the game and be the game server
very very few pc games are client hosted.
a 3rd server type is to be implemented with titanfall's launch, the cloud server aka virtual dedicated server


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> *no seriously man, im not being dick.*
> there are 2 types of game servers
> 1) dedicated = rented from a game server company on machines dedicated to running the game as host
> 2) client hosted = a player's (console) is used to play the game and be the game server
> very very few pc games are client hosted.
> a 3rd server type is to be implemented with titanfall's launch, the cloud server aka virtual dedicated server


Sorry i laughed, are you charles?


----------



## hamzta09

Did the forum glitchout or something? Everything is on the right and vertical...

1 line = 1 word.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Did the forum glitchout or something? Everything is on the right and vertical...
> 
> 1 line = 1 word.


DIS IS AWESOEZZZZZ


----------



## anubis1127

Oh man, I don't even know whats going on in here.


----------



## Azuredragon1

Dice/EA even mess up this topic.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Oh man, I don't even know whats going on in here.


the descent into madness continues


----------



## amd655

I see the ozone layer.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I see the ozone layer.


Dice now running this as well lol?


----------



## amd655

Probably


----------



## dmasteR

Everything BF4 related is going bad.


----------



## Ponycar

Textures still flickering on crossfire and sli? They were after battle log went down for maintenance around 2am this morning


----------



## Ghost12

I have come to the conclusion that a lot of this games problems are server related. I never play locker or infantry in this game but decided to have a go, played 3 rounds with max 24 players, all seemed fine, really enjoyed it, just joined another and it was terrible, the netcode was awful, shot round corners and before peeking, hardly any dmg notification before death and could not hit anyone hardly. I saw blood on my screen from peeking above a snow mound outside before the peek and there was no one else there. had to quit out of it.


----------



## amd655

Holy thin wall of text.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Holy thin wall of text.


Lol just buy the game will you and be done with it.


----------



## amd655

But forumfield is so much more fun


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> But forumfield is so much more fun


But you loved BF3 :O


----------



## amd655

But this thread works now, now my fun is all gone


----------



## calavera

Anyone able to make the minimap show up on their tablet?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> DIS IS AWESOEZZZZZ


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I know it's bad. I personally don't experience the issues but I know they exist. I definitely hear about it enough.
> 
> There's just no point in getting as worked up as people are getting over it. It may take a bit, but the issues will get fixed. There are a lot of them and while DICE may not have a deadline for patches, they're still under a lot of pressure to get them out as fast as they can. I agree that the SLI/CF issue is a huge slip-up and definitely should have been caught by QA, but it happened.
> 
> Although, I definitely have to disagree with your opinion of the maps being crappy. Yeah, they feel a bit crowded with 64 players but I honestly enjoy lower player counts better anyway and I'm not even a convert (I do play CoD, but I've been playing both since the beginning).
> 
> *Anyway, If I were in your position, I would just find a game to hold me over for the time being* if you really can't get a refund. Starbound recently came out for early beta access if you'd like a recommendation. It's a very fun game if you're into games like that (kind of like Terraria) and I've been sinking a lot of time into it lately, although just a warning, character wipes do happen since it is in its early stages but the game is expanding fast and it already has an awesome modding scene.


What I'm doing. Haven't played BF4 for a few days. Just gonna wait it out. Maybe just go back to BF 3.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> *Roots hardly matter these days.* Take a look at CoD as a perfect example.
> 
> Revive bug is really obnoxious. I actually tell people not to revive me currently because the bug happens so often....
> 
> Never did I ever think I would actually have to tell people that...
> 
> EDIT: Anyone know how to check their Veteran Status? I can't seem to find it at all on BattleLog for BF4. I should be Veteran status 10/11 as I've owned every single BattleField, including the console versions.


So true.

Oh well.


----------



## IAmDay

The rhib boat is absolutely OP


----------



## moocowman

I just realized I've been responding to two different people thinking they were the same person because they have the same avatar, only one is upside down.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I just realized I've been responding to two different people thinking they were the same person because they have the same avatar, only one is upside down.


----------



## moocowman

D: To be fair, it's not like you really see Beaker avatars all that much and these two happen to have the same exact avatar except the one.. Slightly Skewed (how fitting..) has his upside down.

Lol my bad.


----------



## keikei

Question for the non-premium players, have you been able to play china rising yet? Its supposed to be out now (PC). I havent been able to download it yet, i've tried to log in a few times already. I wouldnt be surprised if the deployment was delayed.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Question for the non-premium players, have you been able to play china rising yet? Its supposed to be out now (PC). I havent been able to download it yet, i've tried to log in a few times already. I wouldnt be surprised if the deployment was delayed.


Sure, Red Alert 3, great war, heavy action.

Unfortunately i have yet to see Premium for Red Alert 3


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Avatar stealing..........................


not hard to find him on

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_AzbbH3Q-4cQ/TJeqNsCQGzI/AAAAAAAAAVM/SxQn5sjhaH0/s1600/beaker-muppet.jpg


----------



## OTR joeyTminus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> The rhib boat is absolutely OP


Maybe a little lol.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You need to lower your DPI. High DPI is absolutely useless for anyone that wants to have good aim in any FPS.
> That's only if they don't butcher the netcode. Look at CoD1/2 where they continually butcher the Quake 3 Netcode.
> No.
> 
> I still use 400 DPI to this day on 1920 x 1080.


Wow, I don't know how you do it. I just can't play on a DPI that low. Currently I play at 1800 DPI and 40% in game.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Running my sig rig and was having issues with severe frame rate drops since the last patch. With dual 7970's I shouldn't have to worry, but alas it was happening. By disabling frame pacing for BF4 I now have the smoothest gameplay yet, with no CTD's.
> 
> So whatever they did in the last patch created issues with frame pacing - hopefully this helps someone.


Frame pacing actually made it worst for me. With it enabled only small amount of textures are flashing , with it off, almost everything is doing it. It could be a issue fixed for you but for me nothing


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Wow, I don't know how you do it. I just can't play on a DPI that low. Currently I play at 1800 DPI and 40% in game.


Think is mostly subjective tbh, there is a wild varied scale on this thread alone where people can not even imagine playing with others settings lol

Myself - 800dpi, 2.25% in game sens with 1000hz polling - Vehicle sensitivity - 75% in game


----------



## DuckKnuckle

So it seems Battlelog is being updated right now.

Any idea as to why?


----------



## mingocr83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> So it seems Battlelog is being updated right now.
> 
> Any idea as to why?


Server updates...


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> So it seems Battlelog is being updated right now.
> 
> Any idea as to why?


I think it's to fix china rising for some people. I lost hope in Dice/EA cause I can't play due to flicker. When i disable one card i get massive lag as I want to play on ultra 2560x1440 but just can't. If i where a software developer and my software turned up like this I would just revert back to old ones and then work from there again. The old revive bug was not nearly as bad as this one. I've been asking for a refund from the local store so they busy talking to EA about this.


----------



## DoomDash

Battlelog updated yesterday too but it didn't fix any major issues







.


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Wow, I don't know how you do it. I just can't play on a DPI that low. Currently I play at 1800 DPI and 40% in game.


i play on 500dpi, 8% in game with no mouse acceleration, i would play on lower sens but my mouse mat isn't big enough


----------



## DiceAir

why are they testing the sli flickering now. Clearly they haven't tested it before.

check this twitter feed

http://gyazo.com/4fa199296664591b1ab845cdfdd7d0cb

https://twitter.com/Striterax_/status/413012962753142784


----------



## ikjadoon

Huh. I play @ 1300 dpi with 24% in-game sensitivity.

I don't like moving my wrist....LOL.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> why are they testing the sli flickering now. Clearly they haven't tested it before.
> 
> check this twitter feed
> 
> http://gyazo.com/4fa199296664591b1ab845cdfdd7d0cb
> 
> https://twitter.com/Striterax_/status/413012962753142784


Why do I have the sudden urge to grab that dork by his pencil neck and rub dog crap in his face? Probably the only way he'll learn is to rub his nose in it. We're being trolled. There's no other explanation for this nonsense.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Why do I have the sudden urge to grab that dork by his pencil neck and rub dog crap in his face? Probably the only way he'll learn is to rub his nose in it. We're being trolled. There's no other explanation for this nonsense.


but by the looks of it, it feels that he admits he did wrong and they didn't test it. now they making sure everything is fixed. Actually I'm angry and would like if they just fix the flickering for now. but maybe they will fix everything in this game. But one an only dream of that..


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> DIS IS AWESOEZZZZZ


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Oh man, I don't even know whats going on in here.


DICE/EA are tying to sabotage this thread! Sneaky little hobbitses!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Everything BF4 related is going bad.


My BF4 case just spontaneously combusted! WTH is going on here DICE!?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Wow, I don't know how you do it. I just can't play on a DPI that low. Currently I play at 1800 DPI and 40% in game.


1800 DPI with my "GstInput.MouseSensitivity" set to- 0.003727, works out as 10inch for 360º rotation- same for all my games


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> why are they testing the sli flickering now. Clearly they haven't tested it before.
> 
> check this twitter feed
> 
> http://gyazo.com/4fa199296664591b1ab845cdfdd7d0cb
> 
> https://twitter.com/Striterax_/status/413012962753142784


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Why do I have the sudden urge to grab that dork by his pencil neck and rub dog crap in his face? Probably the only way he'll learn is to rub his nose in it. We're being trolled. There's no other explanation for this nonsense.


What a complete and utter (insert expletive here).

So they say it's "fixed" then they say it needs testing to verify that it's "fixed"










DICE are rolling around the floor laughing at us. They gotta be trollin'- either that or they put something real funky in the water in Sweden.

This whole Megalodon/ Dinosaur thing is another troll or a diversion to keep the simpletons distracted away from BF4's issues preoccupied with something else. If it isn't either of these two things then why are they doing it when they should be fixing the game. So much for DICE are not doing any thing else until BF4's issues are fixed.


----------



## Engin

hi
what to choose for cpu and gpu for decent play this game?
i am thinking AMD 6300 but cant decide the gpu. money is important so it must be the best budget gpu card available in the market right now.
many thanks


----------



## Akadaka

Your PC good enough now 2500K!


----------



## VindalooJim

Yeah, keep your 2500k upgrading it for BF4 will be a waste of money. What is your budget for a GPU?

Either the R9 280X or the GTX 770 would be a great choice, both around the same price.

http://www.trustedreviews.com/opinions/amd-radeon-r9-280x-vs-nvidia-geforce-gtx-770-which-is-fastest

The R9 280X is better in BF4 but the 770 is better in other games. So if you only play BF4 then I would say R9 280X all the way.

A R9 280X will only be slightly faster than 460 SLi but you are gaining a huge amount of VRAM which BF4 chews up you're running a single card instead of two and BF4 has mantle (whether or not this will be a game changer or a gimmick is yet to be seen).


----------



## Engin

@DarthMuse
@VindalooJim

i should have write before i need advice, my bad sorry ^^
i am looking for a friend not for me

i wonder how gtx650, 640 or 7750, 7770 handle this game?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Engin*
> 
> @DarthMuse
> @VindalooJim
> 
> i should have write before i need advice, my bad sorry ^^
> i am looking for a friend not for me
> 
> i wonder how gtx650, 640 or 7750, 7770 handle this game?


Tried a single 7770 on BF4 Beta, was smooth at medium settings, not sure of the actual framerate, but it was smooth, this was with a Phenom II.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Engin*
> 
> @DarthMuse
> @VindalooJim
> 
> i should have write before i need advice, my bad sorry ^^
> i am looking for a friend not for me
> 
> i wonder how gtx650, 640 or 7750, 7770 handle this game?


No worries







.

It depends on the resolution your friend will be playing BF4 at and it also depends on what the rest of his computer specs are like...

The 7770 is definitely the better card out of the ones that you mentioned.


----------



## sinnedone

SO I disabled crossfire to play some BF4 last night, and is it me or do you start doing this strange dying animation before you even die now?

I was in a tank and died only to see the person who killed me firing the law that supposedly killed me 2 seconds before.....

Is this a cod killcam now where it replays what happened or is there something else about this?


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> SO I disabled crossfire to play some BF4 last night, and is it me or do you start doing this strange dying animation before you even die now?
> 
> I was in a tank and died only to see the person who killed me firing the law that supposedly killed me 2 seconds before.....
> 
> Is this a cod killcam now where it replays what happened or is there something else about this?


Yes there is a "death animation" and yes you can see the silhouette of the player who killed you.


----------



## DoomDash

Maybe I just had a good day but I am doing much better with the M98B than the SSR so far. I like it's style / looks / feel more so far as well.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Yes there is a "death animation" and yes you can see the silhouette of the player who killed you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> do you start doing this strange dying animation before you even die now?


That's the question I was asking by the way.


----------



## dealio

the death animation was changed after the patch a few days ago... now its very disconcerting/uncanny/rage inducing


----------



## DoomDash

My luck recently.


And yeah different death POV's I made a thread on it. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955064770541489793/


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> That's the question I was asking by the way.


http://bf4central.com/2013/11/dice-battlefield-4-netcode-top-priority/
http://bf4central.com/2013/11/bf4-netcode-client-side/
http://bf4central.com/2013/11/new-videos-show-just-bad-battlefield-4-net-code/


----------



## sinnedone

lol dealio, it is rather strange. Not something I couldn't get used to but something is not right about it.

Doomdash so you have noticed what I meant where it seems to negate what they were supposed to fix?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> http://bf4central.com/2013/11/dice-battlefield-4-netcode-top-priority/
> http://bf4central.com/2013/11/bf4-netcode-client-side/
> http://bf4central.com/2013/11/new-videos-show-just-bad-battlefield-4-net-code/


I'm sorry my question was to simple.

Have "YOU" personally noticed that with the new pov kill cam instead of fixing/smoothing/making better the issues they have actually made it worse and more pronounced compared to the way it was before?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Doomdash so you have noticed what I meant where it seems to negate what they were supposed to fix?
> I'm sorry my question was to simple.


I don't know why they did it or if anything changed. I just know I don't like the new POV and I still exchange deaths with people all the time.


----------



## leetmode

Good to see that I am not the only one with this annoying flicker problem, I thought it was a GPU or driver issue or something. However I'm very disappointed that dice doesn't seem to be fixing it, I can still play but it's becoming unbearable, I feel like I may get a seizure if I keep playing. The flicker issue also happens in campaign mode.

On a side note, I think it's time for me to get a new card, I've been running an ATI 5970 at 2560x1600 for a while and its been doing well up until I started playing BF4, its really struggling now. What do you guys recommend? I was thinking a 290 or 290x since they seem to give the most performance per dollar, but I'm willing to consider nvidia too. From what I've seen a 290x may be a better idea if I go single GPU, but theres a possibility I may be able to do dual GPU, in that case would the 290x make a noticeable difference over the 290?


----------



## AdrianIscariot

So let me get this straight. BF4 doesn't work at all with either SLI or CF due to flickering that makes the game completely unplayable. DICE/EA have fixed this issue now, but have decided that they need to test their fix (because testing the patch on SLI/CF before it was released would clearly have been far too much effort). IF the fix works they plan to release it within their next patch.

Is that about right?

Why are we going to have to wait for the next patch for them to roll the fix out? Surely something like this should be applied immediately?

Rapidly losing faith in this game. Think I might go back to selecting a ship to fill my hangar in Star Citizen.

On a positive note, I played with one card disabled last night and although I knocked the scaling down from 135% to 100% I didn't make any other changes and still average over 100fps. Makes me wonder if SLI is even worthwhile...can't use ShadowPlay, can't play BF4...maybe I should have gone for a 290X!


----------



## pc-illiterate

dice doesnt care what happens to the game. they just dont want to hear/read all the complaints.
the sli/crossfire issue should be hotfixxed. ANY OTHER developer would do it. ANY OTHER developer would also have TESTED the damned patch BEFORE releasing it.


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> dice doesnt care what happens to the game. they just dont want to hear/read all the complaints.
> the sli/crossfire issue should be hotfixxed. ANY OTHER developer would do it. ANY OTHER developer would also have TESTED the damned patch BEFORE releasing it.


they should be releasing nightly fixes, then we would have to wait a whole week for 1 simple bug fix


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> they should be releasing nightly fixes, then we would have to wait a whole week for 1 simple bug fix


This.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> This.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> So let me get this straight. BF4 doesn't work at all with either SLI or CF due to flickering that makes the game completely unplayable. DICE/EA have fixed this issue now, but have decided that they need to test their fix (because testing the patch on SLI/CF before it was released would clearly have been far too much effort). IF the fix works they plan to release it within their next patch.
> 
> *Is that about right?*


Yup, spot on mate.

[quote name="AdrianIscariot" url="/t/1375478/official-battlefield-4-information-discussion-thread/15130#post_21415188"Why are we going to have to wait for the next patch for them to roll the fix out? Surely something like this should be applied immediately?[/quote]

I agree. They should of released a hotfix by now- this is totally unacceptable. If they have a fix for it then why the heck have they sat it on the shelf- so to speak- to gather dust when they could release it now.

I can't believe they announce they have a fix, then announce they need to test the fix to make sure it works.









They're either trollin' with us big time or need to lay of the wacky backy.


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> I've lost interest in playing BF4, it's been about 2 weeks now. Been playing other games.


Yep AC4 has had my full attention the last couple weeks. The game is fantastic. What else have you been playing?


----------



## DizzlePro

To all the BF veterans (or those that think they're vertarans)

has you noticed skill threshold?

BF2 was complex

BF3 has a natural difficulty in the weapons and physics that separates the good players from the bad.

BF4 has no skill threshold, it's just point and click & spam
Dice/EA have removed the learning curve completely and made it more accessible to children. it feels like whole game is aimed at 6 12 year olds i mean Cod players

i no hopes for bf5, it looks like it will be less will be more skill-orientated


----------



## Sheyster

So, any news on Mantle?







It's December 18th...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> To all the BF veterans (or those that think they're vertarans)
> 
> has you noticed skill threshold?
> 
> BF2 was complex
> 
> BF3 has a natural difficulty in the weapons and physics that separates the good players from the bad.
> 
> BF4 has no skill threshold, it's just point and click & spam
> Dice/EA have removed the learning curve completely and made it more accessible to children. it feels like whole game is aimed at 6 12 year olds i mean Cod players
> 
> i no hopes for bf5, it looks like it will be less will be more skill-orientated


Honestly.

BF3 isn't too far from BF4 when it comes to the skill cap. Both games have a extremely low skill gap. BF2 skill cap was most definitely higher. I've played every single BF since 1942 including the Console only BattleFields (Veteran 11). :]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> So, any news on Mantle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's December 18th...


Most likely put off to the side. Implementing Mantle right now would most likely just cause more issues. I think we all understand there's plenty of issues right now, and that the game doesn't need more...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Most likely put off to the side. Implementing Mantle right now would most likely just cause more issues. I think we all understand there's plenty of issues right now, and that the game doesn't need more...


I know, I was kinda trolling a little...







Today was the original date they announced for it's release.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> To all the BF veterans (or those that think they're vertarans)
> 
> has you noticed skill threshold?
> 
> BF2 was complex
> 
> BF3 has a natural difficulty in the weapons and physics that separates the good players from the bad.
> 
> BF4 has no skill threshold, it's just point and click & spam
> Dice/EA have removed the learning curve completely and made it more accessible to children. it feels like whole game is aimed at 6 12 year olds i mean Cod players
> 
> i no hopes for bf5, it looks like it will be less will be more skill-orientated


I guess if you consider jumping 1 shot kills, and dolphin diving the epitome of skill than yea. rose colored glasses


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> To all the BF veterans (or those that think they're vertarans)
> 
> has you noticed skill threshold?
> 
> BF2 was complex
> 
> BF3 has a natural difficulty in the weapons and physics that separates the good players from the bad.
> 
> BF4 has no skill threshold, it's just point and click & spam
> Dice/EA have removed the learning curve completely and made it more accessible to children. it feels like whole game is aimed at 6 12 year olds i mean Cod players
> 
> i no hopes for bf5, it looks like it will be less will be more skill-orientated


People were saying the same thing about BF3. When it's working (which is all the time for me.. yay!) it's a much more enjoyable experience. All I miss is suppression actually suppressing people and I am fully aware that's a very unpopular opinion.

But meh. BC2 was overly simplified for CoD kids. BF3 was overly simplified for CoD kids. BF4 was overly simplified for CoD kids. Same stuff said, different game.


----------



## keikei

Played a few tdm games and hit detection seems better. No dual deaths, no 1 hit kills, and no invisible walls. Now if only i can play CR i was promised...


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Played a few tdm games and hit detection seems better. No dual deaths, no 1 hit kills, and no invisible walls. Now if only i can play CR i was promised...


Yeah, hit detection was noticeably better for me as well. For some reason, the last patch had me dying behind cover and the whole feeling like I've been 1-shot kill thing, but this patch seems to have fixed that for me.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I know, I was kinda trolling a little...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today was the original date they announced for it's release.


source or it didnt happen.

mantle never had an offical date announced. anderson mentioned late december for release and he kept saying so month after month of interviews.


----------



## iPEN

Hello guys,

Is the game still flickering on SLI?

Thanks


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPEN*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> Is the game still flickering on SLI?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, and will be flickering until they release a update that actually fixes it.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPEN*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> Is the game still flickering on SLI?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, unfortunately. DICE said they had found a fix, but now are saying they're testing to see if their fix works









The fix will be released with the next patch but I don't know when that will be.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Yes, unfortunately. DICE said they had found a fix, but now are saying they're testing to see if their fix works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fix will be released with the next patch but I don't know when that will be.


I thought people were pissed that they didn't test the last patch enough. Now people are pissed because they're actually testing to see if the fix works? O___o


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I thought people were pissed that they didn't test the last patch enough. Now people are pissed because they're actually testing to see if the fix works? O___o


They shouldn't have to test this fix because they shouldn't even have to release this fix. The patch should have been tested before releasing.
Also, they first announced they had found a fix, then they announce they're testing this fix to see if it works









Hope this helps clear things up for you.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> To all the BF veterans (or those that think they're vertarans)
> 
> has you noticed skill threshold?
> 
> BF2 was complex
> 
> BF3 has a natural difficulty in the weapons and physics that separates the good players from the bad.
> 
> BF4 has no skill threshold, it's just point and click & spam
> Dice/EA have removed the learning curve completely and made it more accessible to children. it feels like whole game is aimed at 6 12 year olds i mean Cod players
> 
> i no hopes for bf5, it looks like it will be less will be more skill-orientated


Oh definitely, Anyone who says otherwise is kidding themselves.

The guns have no recoil whatsoever and some vehicles have been dumbed down so everyone can use them. Like the attack chopper which is now the least maneuverable chopper in the game.

Even console BF players are like *** is this? The learning curve has been dumbed down as well as the game itself. Take a look at the scoring system and leveling up. Everyone is almost maxed out rank wise because of the self gratifying screen candy that cod players need...

I just need to stop cause I'll just go off on a rant if I haven't already.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> source or it didnt happen.
> 
> mantle never had an offical date announced. anderson mentioned late december for release and he kept saying so month after month of interviews.


December 18th, late December, whatever.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> They shouldn't have to test this fix because they shouldn't even have to release this fix. The patch should have been tested before releasing.
> Also, they first announced they had found a fix, then they announce they're testing this fix to see if it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps clear things up for you.


Well, they found the fix and now they're testing it to see if it works.. That makes sense.


----------



## skupples

I don't know why, but I get this feeling that there's some sort of communication failure/breakdown, & or work place grievances happening over @ DICE which is getting in the way of them fixing this game. Or maybe, it's all Frost Bite's fault, & DICE is @ a loss as to what to fix w/o frostbite guiding there every move.


----------



## ihatelolcats

all that onscreen cheevo stuff is so obnoxious. luckily there is an option to turn it off


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> December 18th, late December, whatever.


No one actually said december 18th... Besides a few randoms on the Mantle thread claiming credible sources giving them top secret information.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Well, they found the fix and now they're testing it to see if it works.. That makes sense.


The first point is there shouldn't be anything to fix. This problem is so blindingly obvious (not something that only occurs within a specific set of parameters etc.) that the only way it would have slipped through the QA net is if NOBODY thought to test the patch on a system running more than one graphics card. Which is, if you ask me, monumentally daft.

The second point is that until it has been tested and proven to solve the issue it isn't a fix. A potential fix, perhaps, or maybe just an attempt at one, but you calling something a fix before you've tested to check it actually is a fix is just odd.

Shop: "Good afternoon. We've fixed your laptop, Sir!
Customer: "Great. When can I collect it?"
S:" Oh, well, see we have to check first of all that it is actually fixed. Then you can have it back."
C: "But you just said it was fixed! Err...okay...so when will it be ready?"
S: "No idea, really. When it IS actually fixed we'll hold onto it for a bit longer so that we can give it to you at a time that is convenient to us."
C:"lolwut?!"

This is not normal or sensible business practice!


----------



## Seallone

It has happened - Class Action Lawsuit.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065221574989883/

http://www.igameresponsibly.com/2013/12/18/ea-hit-class-action-lawsuit-battlefield-4/

I like the game amazing looking, fun game. but so broken now tho.
WOW, Lets get some money people..
59 days left to seek lead plaintiff status
http://www.rgrdlaw.com/cases-electronicartsinc.html
Case Summary

Company Name
Electronic Arts, Inc.
Stock Symbol
EA
Class Period
July 24, 2013 to December 4, 2013
Motion Deadline
February 15, 2014
Court
Northern District of California


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> So let me get this straight. BF4 doesn't work at all with either SLI or CF due to flickering that makes the game completely unplayable. DICE/EA have fixed this issue now, but have decided that they need to test their fix (because testing the patch on SLI/CF before it was released would clearly have been far too much effort). IF the fix works they plan to release it within their next patch.
> 
> Is that about right?
> 
> Why are we going to have to wait for the next patch for them to roll the fix out? Surely something like this should be applied immediately?
> 
> Rapidly losing faith in this game. Think I might go back to selecting a ship to fill my hangar in Star Citizen.
> 
> On a positive note, I played with one card disabled last night and although I knocked the scaling down from 135% to 100% I didn't make any other changes and still average over 100fps. Makes me wonder if SLI is even worthwhile...can't use ShadowPlay, can't play BF4...maybe I should have gone for a 290X!


the hit boxes are still a bit wonky, and their claimed performance increases for NVidia users is not showing on my end. I am using the latest beta drivers. I have seen the videos with 290x cards and the FPS does not drop below 150 it seems like unless some intense action is going on. I watched a video by frankieonPC and he had a demonstration PC with dual 290's and the fps was really solid above 150 most of the time even in large servers. I know the 290x's are more powerful than my SC 780's but at low settings mine should be getting close to that level of FPS that he was running with the game maxed out and 155% resolution with his video capture running. I looked at my fps in the same scenes and it was about half or it would drop to less than 60 in the similar areas where his would drop to maybe 110fps. THis is with my settings at med-high no AA or post processing and 100% resolution. Something is very very wrong with NVidia drivers for this game it seems. Basically SLI does not work well still no matter what they say. I am considering going to win 8.1 to see if that is a fix like a lot of people say it is.


----------



## hamzta09

Will they ever fix the problem with ADS?
Shoot - ADS = hipfire spread = 3/1000 bullets hit.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> the hit boxes are still a bit wonky, and their claimed performance increases for NVidia users is not showing on my end. I am using the latest beta drivers. I have seen the videos with 290x cards and the FPS does not drop below 150 it seems like unless some intense action is going on. I watched a video by frankieonPC and he had a demonstration PC with dual 290's and the fps was really solid above 150 most of the time even in large servers. I know the 290x's are more powerful than my SC 780's but at low settings mine should be getting close to that level of FPS that he was running with the game maxed out and 155% resolution with his video capture running. I looked at my fps in the same scenes and it was about half or it would drop to less than 60 in the similar areas where his would drop to maybe 110fps. THis is with my settings at med-high no AA or post processing and 100% resolution. Something is very very wrong with NVidia drivers for this game it seems. Basically SLI does not work well still no matter what they say. I am considering going to win 8.1 to see if that is a fix like a lot of people say it is.


Wow. And I guess Mantle will only increase this performance gap? With the SLI issues and the fact neither GeForce experience (can't seem to use it with LightBoost @ 120Hz) nor ShadowPlay (performance hit is massive with SLI) seem to work I'm actually tempted to sell my cards and buy a pair of 290s. They can be flashed to 290X performance apparently. Noisy and hot, but they seem to really have a performance edge.

Can I ask what clocks your SCs run at? I've recorded a few rounds with FRAPS and average around 120fps. However I don't think I'd get anything like that with 155% scaling - mine is set to 130% with everything else maxed out including MSAA and HBAO. I settled on this as I want to keep as close to 120fps as possible to get the maximum benefit from LightBoost. Interestingly when I disabled SLI to workaround the flicker issue I was still getting over 100fps on average, but did drop the scaling back to 100%.

My clocks are pretty low as I'm shooting for reliability and not crazy performance (at least when I'm gaming!). I run at around 1200MHz core and 6500 on memory. I do have Windows 8.1, though, so if your clocks are similar then maybe that is the difference?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seallone*
> 
> It has happened - Class Action Lawsuit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065221574989883/
> 
> http://www.igameresponsibly.com/2013/12/18/ea-hit-class-action-lawsuit-battlefield-4/
> 
> I like the game amazing looking, fun game. but so broken now tho.
> WOW, Lets get some money people..
> 59 days left to seek lead plaintiff status
> http://www.rgrdlaw.com/cases-electronicartsinc.html
> Case Summary
> 
> Company Name
> Electronic Arts, Inc.
> Stock Symbol
> EA
> Class Period
> July 24, 2013 to December 4, 2013
> Motion Deadline
> February 15, 2014
> Court
> Northern District of California


I think you need to read whats going on here. They are not suing over a buggy game, they are suing over promised profits not showing up, due to the game they demanded being released before COD:G no matter the state. It's a shareholder lawsuit, nothing else. It's not a group of pissed of players suing over the state of the game.

things like "further alleges that, on November 15, 2013, the day Sony released its new Play Station 4 ("PS4") console, it was disclosed that players of Electronic Arts' games were being subjected to multiple glitches and significant crashes when attempting to play Electronic Arts' titles on PS4." are excuses to get it into court. It's money grabbing. The share holders want EA to pay them out of pocket since they are not getting the promised profits from backing EA/DICE.


----------



## EliteReplay

http://www.overclock.net/t/1452133/amd-catalyst-13-12-whql-released

FEATURE HIGHLIGHTS OF AMD CATALYST™ 13.12
◾ Support for the following new products:

◾AMD Radeon™ R9 290, 280, and 270 Series

◾AMD Radeon™ R7 260, 250, and 240 Series
◾ Improved AMD CrossFire™ scaling for the following game titles:
◾Call of Duty®: Ghosts (multiplayer component)

◾Splinter Cell Blacklist
◾Saints Row 4
◾Metro Last Light
◾ New AMD Enduro™ Technology profiles for the following game titles:
◾ XCOM: Enemy Unknown
◾Need for Speed Rivals
◾Total War™ : Rome 2
◾Battlefield 4
◾Saints Row 4
◾Splinter Cell Blacklist
◾FIFA 14
◾ Support For AMD CrossFire frame pacing
◾Frame pacing ensures that frames rendered across multiple GPUs in an AMD CrossFire configuration will be displayed at an even and regular pace
◾Frame pacing is enabled through the AMD Catalyst Control Center, or on a per application basis
◾Frame pacing is supported on DirectX® 10 and DirectX 11 applications using resolutions up to (and including) 2560x1600 on a single display

RESOLVED ISSUES
◾ May resolve intermittent black screens or display loss observed on some AMD Radeon™ R9 290X and AMD Radeon R9 290 graphics cards

◾Resolves intermittent crashes seen in legacy DirectX® 9 applications

◾AMD Radeon™ R9 290 Series - Power Tune update to reduce variance of fan speed / RPM

◾PCI-E bus speed is no longer set to x1 on the secondary GPU when running in an AMD CrossFire configuration
◾Resolves incorrect HDMI Audio Driver information being listed in the AMD Catalyst Control Center
◾Resolves AMD Steady Video option being grayed out in the AMD Catalyst Control Center
◾Resolves intermittent flickering seen on some AMD Radeon R9 270X graphics cards

◾Resolves graphics corruption issues found in Starcraft®

◾Resolves image corruption seen in Autodesk Investor 2014

◾Resolves flickering water corruption found in World of Warcraft® 
◾Resolves intermittent black screen when resuming from a S3/S4 sleep-state if the display is unplugged during the sleep-state on systems supporting AMD Enduro™ Technology

◾Resolves intermittent crashes experienced with Battlefield 4 on Windows 8 based systems
◾Resolves the display turning green when using Windows Media Player to view HD .avi format video in an extended desktop configuration
◾Resolves Metro applications experiencing frame drops during playback of interlaced video content
◾Resolves video playback corruption of .wmv format files in Windows Media Player


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1452133/amd-catalyst-13-12-whql-released
> 
> FEATURE HIGHLIGHTS OF AMD CATALYST™ 13.12
> ◾ Support for the following new products:
> 
> ◾AMD Radeon™ R9 290, 280, and 270 Series
> 
> ◾AMD Radeon™ R7 260, 250, and 240 Series
> ◾ Improved AMD CrossFire™ scaling for the following game titles:
> ◾Call of Duty®: Ghosts (multiplayer component)
> 
> ◾Splinter Cell Blacklist
> ◾Saints Row 4
> ◾Metro Last Light
> ◾ New AMD Enduro™ Technology profiles for the following game titles:
> ◾ XCOM: Enemy Unknown
> ◾Need for Speed Rivals
> ◾Total War™ : Rome 2
> ◾Battlefield 4
> ◾Saints Row 4
> ◾Splinter Cell Blacklist
> ◾FIFA 14
> ◾ Support For AMD CrossFire frame pacing
> ◾Frame pacing ensures that frames rendered across multiple GPUs in an AMD CrossFire configuration will be displayed at an even and regular pace
> ◾Frame pacing is enabled through the AMD Catalyst Control Center, or on a per application basis
> ◾Frame pacing is supported on DirectX® 10 and DirectX 11 applications using resolutions up to (and including) 2560x1600 on a single display
> 
> RESOLVED ISSUES
> ◾ May resolve intermittent black screens or display loss observed on some AMD Radeon™ R9 290X and AMD Radeon R9 290 graphics cards
> 
> ◾Resolves intermittent crashes seen in legacy DirectX® 9 applications
> 
> ◾AMD Radeon™ R9 290 Series - Power Tune update to reduce variance of fan speed / RPM
> 
> ◾PCI-E bus speed is no longer set to x1 on the secondary GPU when running in an AMD CrossFire configuration
> ◾Resolves incorrect HDMI Audio Driver information being listed in the AMD Catalyst Control Center
> ◾Resolves AMD Steady Video option being grayed out in the AMD Catalyst Control Center
> ◾Resolves intermittent flickering seen on some AMD Radeon R9 270X graphics cards
> 
> ◾Resolves graphics corruption issues found in Starcraft®
> 
> ◾Resolves image corruption seen in Autodesk Investor 2014
> 
> ◾Resolves intermittent black screen when resuming from a S3/S4 sleep-state if the display is unplugged during the sleep-state on systems supporting AMD Enduro™ Technology
> 
> ◾Resolves intermittent crashes experienced with Battlefield 4 on Windows 8 based systems
> ◾Resolves the display turning green when using Windows Media Player to view HD .avi format video in an extended desktop configuration
> ◾Resolves Metro applications experiencing frame drops during playback of interlaced video content
> ◾Resolves video playback corruption of .wmv format files in Windows Media Player


There you go guys, fixed, go play Warcraft.

◾Resolves flickering water corruption found in World of Warcraft®


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Will they ever fix the problem with ADS?
> Shoot - ADS = hipfire spread = 3/1000 bullets hit.


^Another major bug I still notice.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I don't know why, but I get this feeling that there's some sort of communication failure/breakdown, & or work place grievances happening over @ DICE which is getting in the way of them fixing this game. Or maybe, it's all Frost Bite's fault, & DICE is @ a loss as to what to fix w/o frostbite guiding there every move.


Huh? Isn't Frostbite developed by DICE?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> The first point is there shouldn't be anything to fix. This problem is so blindingly obvious (not something that only occurs within a specific set of parameters etc.) that the only way it would have slipped through the QA net is if NOBODY thought to test the patch on a system running more than one graphics card. Which is, if you ask me, monumentally daft.
> 
> The second point is that until it has been tested and proven to solve the issue it isn't a fix. A potential fix, perhaps, or maybe just an attempt at one, but you calling something a fix before you've tested to check it actually is a fix is just odd.
> 
> Shop: "Good afternoon. We've fixed your laptop, Sir!
> Customer: "Great. When can I collect it?"
> S:" Oh, well, see we have to check first of all that it is actually fixed. Then you can have it back."
> C: "But you just said it was fixed! Err...okay...so when will it be ready?"
> S: "No idea, really. When it IS actually fixed we'll hold onto it for a bit longer so that we can give it to you at a time that is convenient to us."
> C:"lolwut?!"
> 
> This is not normal or sensible business practice!


I'm not arguing the first part.

The second part you're just arguing semantics. He said they had the issue fixed in-house and the fix would be in the next patch. Someone asked why it couldn't be released right away and he told them it was being tested and verified, probably meaning that they were making sure the fix worked on every instance. Would you have liked it better if is simply said they found the fix instead of saying they had fixed it in-house? Either way it was stated that it would be in the next patch.

I understand complaining about the issue itself. However, complaining about this is complaining just to complain about something which gamers seem to love to do.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> To all the BF veterans (or those that think they're vertarans)
> 
> has you noticed skill threshold?
> 
> BF2 was complex
> 
> BF3 has a natural difficulty in the weapons and physics that separates the good players from the bad.
> 
> BF4 has no skill threshold, it's just point and click & spam
> Dice/EA have removed the learning curve completely and made it more accessible to children. it feels like whole game is aimed at 6 12 year olds i mean Cod players
> 
> i no hopes for bf5, it looks like it will be less will be more skill-orientated


Game got dressed up with "old bf feel maps" and pretty visuals and wonderful things like resolution scaling built in, the fact the play, I 100% agree is completely dumbed down in every aspect (even from bf3) is inconsequential to the target audience. The lower ttk, lower recoils, more dumb and fire/forget weapons, the tank spam double shot combo, the drones, the list is endless.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seallone*
> 
> It has happened - Class Action Lawsuit.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065221574989883/
> 
> http://www.igameresponsibly.com/2013/12/18/ea-hit-class-action-lawsuit-battlefield-4/
> 
> I like the game amazing looking, fun game. but so broken now tho.
> WOW, Lets get some money people..
> 59 days left to seek lead plaintiff status
> http://www.rgrdlaw.com/cases-electronicartsinc.html
> Case Summary
> 
> Company Name
> Electronic Arts, Inc.
> Stock Symbol
> EA
> Class Period
> July 24, 2013 to December 4, 2013
> Motion Deadline
> February 15, 2014
> Court
> Northern District of California


Just a bunch of lawyers looking for a pay day, sadly I highly doubt much good will come of this for us, the gamers.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> The second part you're just arguing semantics. He said they had the issue fixed in-house and the fix would be in the next patch. Someone asked why it couldn't be released right away and he told them it was being tested and verified, probably meaning that they were making sure the fix worked on every instance. Would you have liked it better if is simply said they found the fix instead of saying they had fixed it in-house? Either way it was stated that it would be in the next patch.
> 
> I understand complaining about the issue itself. However, complaining about this is complaining just to complain about something which gamers seem to love to do.


No mate, just no. They should not announce they have fixed the issue until they are absolutely sure they have fixed the issue- DICE testing this fix of theirs clearly says they are not sure if they have fixed it or not. Sounds like they're just stalling for time.

There is no excuse for us waiting for the next major patch to receive this fix when it can be hotfixed (once ready) independent of the next patch.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> No mate, just no. They should not announce they have fixed they issue until they are absolutely sure they have fixed the issue- DICE testing this fix of theirs clearly says they are not sure if they have fixed it or not. Sounds like they're just stalling for time.
> 
> There is no excuse for us waiting for the next major patch to receive this fix when it can be hotfixed (once ready) independent of the next patch.


exactly!


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> December 18th, late December, whatever.


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

hey they said late december

hey they said december 18th

totally the same

good day to you sir


----------



## sinnedone

I'm just waiting for the purchaser class action law suit to begin.

Honestly though its not just EA. It seems every AAA game that comes out is just thrown out the door with bugs galore. Whatever happened to developing a game for years at a time until it was done.









Medal of honor warfighter was another recent one by EA/DICE. That could have been a decent game if they just would have released it polished. Not the huge turd it was released as. To those wondering what's up with the hit boxes on BF4 go look at MOH warfighter, same exact thing. That was the Alpha for the Beta that is BF4.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I don't know why, but I get this feeling that there's some sort of communication failure/breakdown, & or work place grievances happening over @ DICE which is getting in the way of them fixing this game. Or maybe, it's all Frost Bite's fault, & DICE is @ a loss as to what to fix w/o frostbite guiding there every move.


It's possible, but they seem to be updating more frequently than even BF3. All around their patching seems to be more frequent than usual, but its hard to see that when there are so many existing problems, and everyone wants their fix right now. BF3 just got lucky that it was mostly playable for everyone, still needed patching, and they took a long time to get them out. This game has started off considerably worse, but I think they are putting more effort into fixing (or attempting to fix) the game with many more patches, and probably a lot more effort.

Battlefield franchise isn't some joke franchise like MOH where they can toss it out and doesn't matter if it does poorly, as much. The BF games need to make some real money and have longevity. How bad is it for them right now for all the people that are quitting Before they buy DLC/Premium? Obviously the game is made to sell over a period of time with base game + extra content. If they screw it up from the start they lose out on all that DLC money, which is probably about half of the total money they will ever bring in for the game. $$ = their motivation, things that hurt the $$ make them get things done.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> No mate, just no. They should not announce they have fixed the issue until they are absolutely sure they have fixed the issue- DICE testing this fix of theirs clearly says they are not sure if they have fixed it or not. Sounds like they're just stalling for time.
> 
> There is no excuse for us waiting for the next major patch to receive this fix when it can be hotfixed (once ready) independent of the next patch.


You can be completely confident in something but still test to make sure you didn't miss anything. It's called being thorough..

You people complain about the most stupid little things.

Oh, and what's funny is if he didn't say anything at all.. people would be complaining about what's taking them so long.







I can guarantee it.


----------



## sinnedone

If that was a small business doing thing like that it would fail in about 6 months. Even though most small businesses fail within the first year.

Its bad business plain and simple. Put out a supposed finished product only to have to apply fix after fix.... cmon really.

I take my car to a mechanic to fix my car. Mechanic says it will be done on X date. I pick it up on X date because they say its done. Bring car home only to find out there are still issues that were supposedly fixed. Take back to shop. Repeat about 3 times and you have a lawsuit on your hand along with BBB compaints etc etc.

Its bad business and people have a right to complain and do it loudly as well.


----------



## skupples

BF4 needs to work. It's Mantle's debut... If BF4 is a borked pile of junk it will tarnish the mantle release, & no one wants that. Mantle needs to be inserted into a functioning platform, or the plebeians will start to blame mantle for the issues. Even if you hate AMD (silly people) you should be rooting for the success of Mantle, as it can & will change the face of gaming for ever if it gets the proper attention.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> You can be completely confident in something but still test to make sure you didn't miss anything. It's called being thorough..
> 
> You people complain about the most stupid little things.
> 
> Oh, and what's funny is if he didn't say anything at all.. people would be complaining about what's taking them so long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can guarantee it.


You know when we wouldn't complain? When the game actually works as intended. I never complained about BF3 even though tons of people found faults. It worked as a fun Battlefield game.

But, the glitches and bugs (not to mention crashes) in this game are ridiculous. It's an embarrassment as a Battlefield player since 1942.

I wouldn't give a **** if they released it in February 2014. But, it was absolutely a douche move to ask $60 for it in October with the state it was in.

---

I love the Battlefield franchise; they make the best FPS, bar none, for me (note: I can like a game _and_ criticize it!). But this game had a terrible launch. I know it will get better, but DICE screwed us over. I have enough goodwill from previous games that I don't hate them for it, but they made some terrible decisions.

----

Hipfire -> ADS = hipfire accuracy. This is intentional, from what I hear. If that's true, the purpose is to stop people from just instinctively shooting without aiming.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> *You can be completely confident in something but still test to make sure you didn't miss anything*. It's called being thorough..
> 
> You people complain about the most stupid little things.
> 
> Oh, and what's funny is if he didn't say anything at all.. people would be complaining about what's taking them so long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can guarantee it.


That implies uncertainty. lol. Not seeing the logic here.

We want communitcation, just not from people who seem to work in the mailroom.

Hipfire was still a crap shoot in BF3 but at least there was some consistency with certain weapons. It's completely broken in BF4.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> You can be completely confident in something but still test to make sure you didn't miss anything. *It's called being thorough*..


I almost spat my beer out whilst reading that.

This is DICE/ EA you're talking about- they don't know the meaning of the word.

I agree with Skewed. Testing to make sure something which you're completely confident in actually works does not imply confidence.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I think companies need to either stop using twitter or learn how to use it. I'm constantly seeing representatives embarrassing themselves and leaving blunt, cryptic posts left open to misinterpretation. If you can't express or explain yourself properly within the restrictive confines of the medium, DON'T USE IT.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I think companies need to either stop using twitter or learn how to use it. I'm constantly seeing representatives embarrassing themselves and leaving blunt, cryptic posts left open to misinterpretation. If you can't express or explain yourself properly within the restrictive confines of the medium, DON'T USE IT.


Yup.


----------



## Robilar

Patch was a big improvement to me. I connect to servers much faster, don't require 3 tries. Game also feels smoother and my hit accuracy is improved.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> BF4 needs to work. It's Mantle's debut... If BF4 is a borked pile of junk it will tarnish the mantle release, & no one wants that. Mantle needs to be inserted into a functioning platform, or the plebeians will start to blame mantle for the issues. Even if you hate AMD (silly people) you should be rooting for the success of Mantle, as it can & will change the face of gaming for ever if it gets the proper attention.


I still don't see how that makes sense.. The success of Mantle depends on developers adopting it, not the gamer's initial impressions of it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> You know when we wouldn't complain? When the game actually works as intended. I never complained about BF3 even though tons of people found faults. It worked as a fun Battlefield game.
> 
> But, the glitches and bugs (not to mention crashes) in this game are ridiculous. It's an embarrassment as a Battlefield player since 1942.
> 
> I wouldn't give a **** if they released it in February 2014. But, it was absolutely a douche move to ask $60 for it in October with the state it was in.
> 
> ---
> 
> I love the Battlefield franchise; they make the best FPS, bar none, for me (note: I can like a game _and_ criticize it!). But this game had a terrible launch. I know it will get better, but DICE screwed us over. I have enough goodwill from previous games that I don't hate them for it, but they made some terrible decisions.
> 
> ----
> 
> Hipfire -> ADS = hipfire accuracy. This is intentional, from what I hear. If that's true, the purpose is to stop people from just instinctively shooting without aiming.


Complaining about real issues is one thing. Complaining about silly things like what the CM said on twitter.. pretty silly.

Anywho, Battlefield games a kind of notorious for releasing in pretty buggy states. Obviously not quite as terrible as BF4, but BF3 was pretty bad and BF2 was pretty awful when it came to bugs at release (as well as patching them..).

I'm not saying it's okay, but it seems every new release people completely forget the issues of the previous releases.

I've said it before and I'll say it again, BF4 probably should have been pushed back a little bit. DICE probably didn't have a choice, though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> I almost spat my beer out whilst reading that.
> 
> This is DICE/ EA you're talking about- they don't know the meaning of the word.
> 
> I agree with Skewed. Testing to make sure something which you're completely confident in actually works does not imply confidence.


I do it all the time.. I can be confident in something and double-check and test it just to be thorough.


----------



## pc-illiterate

the entire problem is the game was released before it was ready. it is EXACTLY the same thing as this last damned patch.

if anyone doesnt like to hear about problems with the broken game, they shouldnt be in this thread reading posts. everyone having problems is either btchn here or btchn at home to their friends.


----------



## amd655

I don't even play it and i'm censored censored censored.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> the entire problem is the game was released before it was ready. it is EXACTLY the same thing as this last damned patch.
> 
> if anyone doesnt like to hear about problems with the broken game, they shouldnt be in this thread reading posts. everyone having problems is either btchn here or btchn at home to their friends.


I wouldnt mind some compensation considering we've paid 50-100 dollars for basegame+premium.... to Alpha test the game for almost 2 months.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I wouldnt mind some compensation considering we've paid 50-100 dollars for basegame+premium.... to Alpha test the game for almost 2 months.


you will be compensated. theyll give you an extra week of double xp and a scope for your shank next.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I wouldnt mind some compensation considering we've paid 50-100 dollars for basegame+premium.... to Alpha test the game for almost 2 months.


You got Double XP weekend, and a Exclusive Scope for the M1911! Are you telling me, you haven't been compensated properly yet?!?!?!


----------



## TheCyborg1AL

game ran more smooth in beta for me than full game


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You got Double XP weekend, and a Exclusive Scope for the M1911! Are you telling me, you haven't been compensated properly yet?!?!?!


Ive yet to see that scope, or weapon.

Double XP gave me nothing considering the crashing lol.


----------



## pc-illiterate

actually they didnt GIVE you the 1911 with a scope. when you unlock the m1911 the 3x scope is there to use. pretty much bs because i dont use a 1911. no reason to use it if something more powerful with a bigger clip is unlocked to use.


----------



## M3TAl

So this happened yesterday... Only in Battlefield, true Battlefield moment!


----------



## BroHamBone

I've had at happen on Paracelsus storm (small dom right side of map) and hotel map @ flag E conquest


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You got Double XP weekend, and a Exclusive Scope for the M1911! Are you telling me, you haven't been compensated properly yet?!?!?!


Ungrateful swines


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Huh? Isn't Frostbite developed by DICE?


NOPE.totally separate entity(DICE made the engine and now have NO clue what to do with it),its spun off into its own thing


----------



## skupples

Frostbite may of been created by DICE, but it has become it's own separate entity with the third iteration. Which is likely contributing to the problems.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> So this happened yesterday... Only in Battlefield, true Battlefield moment!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Banned for exploit.


----------



## Jodiuh

What is the best way/is there a way to contact Dice about a suggestion?

I just got kicked from a server for being idle and lost -21 skill. It took me 2 rounds of 3.5 K/D ratio to get +12 skill, so this is getting annoying.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> What is the best way/is there a way to contact Dice about a suggestion?
> 
> I just got kicked from a server for being idle and lost -21 skill. It took me 2 rounds of 3.5 K/D ratio to get +12 skill, so this is getting annoying.


HAHHAHAHHAHHAA


----------



## skupples

IDLE as in you were kicked for AFK'ing?


----------



## Pr0xy

Don't go AFK in the middle of a match and you wont be kicked. My BF3 server was set at 15 seconds.


----------



## skupples

that is a bit extreme... 15 seconds isn't even enough time to scratch.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0xy*
> 
> Don't go AFK in the middle of a match and you wont be kicked. My BF3 server was set at 15 seconds.


That sounds like a horrible server.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> that is a bit extreme... 15 seconds isn't even enough time to scratch.


I might suggest getting that looked at.


----------



## Pr0xy

It was only an 12 vs 12 server amd the games were short. Didn't want anything high like 300 seconds when the match was over in 10 minutes, but that was only for a month when the game first came out.


----------



## JAM3S121

So what is everyones favorite guns? I am kinda sick of all the complaining here.. can we get back to talking about gameplay?

My favorite guns
AR - Ace 23, its just too good not to use.. I AM SURE it will get nerfed because its rate of fire is just too good for the recoil. I use w/ russian red dot, laser, muzzle brake, angled grip
DMR - MK11 Mod w/ laser tight, canted iron sight and a acog works great for close range support to mid range for me
LMG - RPK 12, high rate of fire on this badboy.. reloads hella fast too, i use holographic, tri beam laser, bipod, flash hider
Carbine - AKU 12, i like this one because i prefer medium range engagements. the other carbines shoot so fast its hard to be really accurate at long range without using single shot, this one is almost a little to slow though.. waiting to get the ump9 and test it

pdw - don't really like any
pistol - ps226 with silencer, ghost ring and laser sight, this is my stealth weapon.. i don't really do silecners on main weapons but if i know im in close range like playing conquest and capping a enemy flag ill use this going into a building if i think theres a camper.


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> What is the best way/is there a way to contact Dice about a suggestion?
> 
> I just got kicked from a server for being idle and lost -21 skill. It took me 2 rounds of 3.5 K/D ratio toget +12 skill, so this is getting annoying.


u only lost 21 skill

lucky u



but then i did this a few rounds later


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> So this happened yesterday... Only in Battlefield, true Battlefield moment!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How did you get MSI AB OSD (riva statistics server) to work ?


----------



## Stay Puft

The
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> How did you get MSI AB OSD (riva statistics server) to work ?


The 64 bit OSD has been out for weeks


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> The
> The 64 bit OSD has been out for weeks


links/how ?

I'm using the latest MSI beta and it doesn't work, also googled a lot, a week ago and could only fine "start BF4 in 32bit mode" which I am not doing.


----------



## pc-illiterate

http://archive.sunet.se/pub/games/PC/guru3d/afterburner/RTSSSetup600Beta2-Guru3D.rar


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> http://archive.sunet.se/pub/games/PC/guru3d/afterburner/RTSSSetup600Beta2-Guru3D.rar


Tanks


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> How did you get MSI AB OSD (riva statistics server) to work ?


riva tuner 3.0 is out now, most people are still using 2.0 though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> The
> The 64 bit OSD has been out for weeks


not quite weeks.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> riva tuner 3.0 is out now, most people are still using 2.0 though.
> not quite weeks.


weeks

RTSS Rivatuner Statistics Server Download v5.4.1
Posted by: Hilbert Hagedoorn on: 10/28/2013 11:16 AM [ 8 comment(s) ]


----------



## Azuredragon1

most of the bugs that BF4 has/had didn't stop me from playing but the textures flickering might just do it.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> So what is everyones favorite guns? I am kinda sick of all the complaining here.. can we get back to talking about gameplay?
> 
> My favorite guns
> AR - Ace 23, its just too good not to use.. I AM SURE it will get nerfed because its rate of fire is just too good for the recoil. I use w/ russian red dot, laser, muzzle brake, angled grip
> DMR - MK11 Mod w/ laser tight, canted iron sight and a acog works great for close range support to mid range for me
> LMG - RPK 12, high rate of fire on this badboy.. reloads hella fast too, i use holographic, tri beam laser, bipod, flash hider
> Carbine - AKU 12, i like this one because i prefer medium range engagements. the other carbines shoot so fast its hard to be really accurate at long range without using single shot, this one is almost a little to slow though.. waiting to get the ump9 and test it
> 
> *pdw - don't really like any*
> pistol - ps226 with silencer, ghost ring and laser sight, this is my stealth weapon.. i don't really do silecners on main weapons but if i know im in close range like playing conquest and capping a enemy flag ill use this going into a building if i think theres a camper.


I switch around weapons a lot depending on the map, class etc. but for PDW the UMP-9 is great. With the Prisma 3.4x scope I love that thing. Even at medium range you can 2-3 round burst and be pretty accurate. For carbines I've been using the M4 a lot here lately. Once you get used to the recoil and 3 round burst firing you can toss an ACOG on and tear it up. For assault rifles I'm liking the AUG lately. For pistols I used to use the MP443 a lot and the .44 and compact .45 but since I started using the QSZ-92 for the Made In China assignment I'm loving it more than any of them. Even rapid firing it just seems so accurate I almost think they messed something up with it. I know a lot of people hate on shotguns but on certain maps where its close quarters it seems kind of dumb not to use them since that's exactly what they're for. The UTS-15 is great, brings back memories of Bad Company 2. For LMGs probably the MG4 and LSAT are my favorites but I play support the least so...meh. Out of the DMRs the ACE 53 SV and SCAR-H SV are the only 2 I don't have unlocked but I'm liking the M39 EMR.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Complaining about real issues is one thing. Complaining about silly things like what the CM said on twitter.. pretty silly.
> 
> Anywho, Battlefield games a kind of notorious for releasing in pretty buggy states. Obviously not quite as terrible as BF4, but BF3 was pretty bad and BF2 was pretty awful when it came to bugs at release (as well as patching them..).
> 
> I'm not saying it's okay, but it seems every new release people completely forget the issues of the previous releases.
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again, BF4 probably should have been pushed back a little bit. DICE probably didn't have a choice, though.
> I do it all the time.. I can be confident in something and double-check and test it just to be thorough.


....yeah, I quoted you specifically because you mentioned people complaining about a lack of communication. That makes this all the worse. They put out a **** product and then are relatively quiet about it's major issues. like...wut.

Right, so it's NOT OK for them to do that. So, people complaining is expected/normal/almost should be encouraged. That's a terrible company attitude.

What do you mean, DICE didn't have a choice? DICE 100% caused this. There is no hiding behind "they didn't have a choice". Did we really need 4 silencers that do exactly the same thing? Six grips for three functions? They added all the complexity. I say that now because DICE's QA tester said they had too many things to test. I don't think anyone would have said, before that post released, that BF4 was a huge revolutionary change over BF3. But, I don't develop games and that QA tester seems pretty clear. DICE made a no-compromise launch (five platforms, huge additions to the game) on their end. We're the ones who had to make compromises.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> How did you get MSI AB OSD (riva statistics server) to work ?


There is a 64bit beta out or if you can't get that working you can use playclaw: http://www.playclaw.com/index.php
It monitors FPS, GPU/ CPU usage, GPU/ CPU temps etc etc.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> There is a 64bit beta out or if you can't get that working you can use PlayClaw: http://www.playclaw.com/index.php
> It monitors FPS, GPU/ CPU usage, GPU/ CPU temps etc etc.


Unwinder (the guy who created RivaTuner) had no intention of creating a 64bit client initially as there wasn't much need for it. However, he was then paid by MSi to do so and now I think AB has 6 month (or is it 9?, I can't remember exactly) exclusive rights to it.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> So what is everyones favorite guns? I am kinda sick of all the complaining here.. can we get back to talking about gameplay?
> 
> My favorite guns
> AR - Ace 23, its just too good not to use.. I AM SURE it will get nerfed because its rate of fire is just too good for the recoil. I use w/ russian red dot, laser, muzzle brake, angled grip
> DMR - MK11 Mod w/ laser tight, canted iron sight and a acog works great for close range support to mid range for me
> LMG - RPK 12, high rate of fire on this badboy.. reloads hella fast too, i use holographic, tri beam laser, bipod, flash hider
> Carbine - AKU 12, i like this one because i prefer medium range engagements. the other carbines shoot so fast its hard to be really accurate at long range without using single shot, this one is almost a little to slow though.. waiting to get the ump9 and test it
> 
> pdw - don't really like any
> pistol - ps226 with silencer, ghost ring and laser sight, this is my stealth weapon.. i don't really do silecners on main weapons but if i know im in close range like playing conquest and capping a enemy flag ill use this going into a building if i think theres a camper.


AR - SCAR-H - Good damage per shot, decently accurate.
DMR - I liked these in beta but I hate them now. Just use a real sniper rifle or bust. Seriously
LMG - Not enough exp.
Carbine - AK 5C. I tried other weapons but this one just felt like the most well rounded.
PDW - Not enough EXP.
Pistol - Short - Rex tied. Short is so much fun esp as a sniper back up. Rex I just think feels a bit better than the magnum, unless you are a perfect shot.
Sniper Rifle - M98B all day. About 13% more accurate and way more KP/M vs my SSR / others.
Shotgun - 870 MCS. The manliest of the guns. Nothing better then pumping people at point blank.

Up to 5 helicopter pilot snipes now!


----------



## CannedBullets

Does anyone else find their Skill level fluctuate randomly?


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Does anyone else find their Skill level fluctuate randomly?


Not really.


----------



## Akadaka

I have over 2K kills with the Ace 23 Imo I know ill get hate its a overrated weapon and should get buffed. the m16a3 was better on battlefield 3 it needs to have the same 800RPM.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Does anyone else find their Skill level fluctuate randomly?


Only when I switch classes. The easiest classes to get skill is assault followed by support. Recon skill is automatically going to be slower since you can't exactly go all out and you don't have anything comparable to healthpacks / ammo crates.


----------



## DizzlePro

ace23 is ok but i will always take the Aek over it, Aek kills fast

i was 10th in the world for AeK-971 kills last time i checked, but i havent played for about 2 weeks, now im 25th

http://bf4stats.com/leaderboards/pc_weapon_aek-971


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Calling out PhillyOC - I played a few rounds with you last night.

Funny to see OCN members in random servers.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/413501422819755136/381035177/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/413501422819755136/381035177/


----------



## Akadaka

Exactly I was going to say that if anyway proved me wrong aek recoil is controllable once you have experience with the weapon.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

PC Patch will go live tomorrow morning, fixes issues with SLI & Crossfire and some other fixes, patch notes to be posted in the control room

https://twitter.com/Striterax_


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> Calling out PhillyOC - I played a few rounds with you last night.
> 
> Funny to see OCN members in random servers.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/413501422819755136/381035177/
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/413501422819755136/381035177/


Philly tore it up going 2-7 lol


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Philly tore it up going 2-7 lol


Oops . posted same report twice. Here is the other - he had a better round.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/413508747169252480/381035177/


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> PC Patch will go live tomorrow morning, fixes issues with SLI & Crossfire and some other fixes, patch notes to be posted in the control room
> 
> https://twitter.com/Striterax_


If the patch delivers what it promises and does not create any new issues then...


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> If the patch delivers what it promises and does not create any new issues then...


dont get your hopes up, this patch may break something else (like make everyone god mode)


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> dont get your hopes up, this patch may break something else (like make everyone god mode)


Or see through


----------



## VindalooJim

They're now saying the patch release date is subject to change.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2979150493751293414/last/

As long they release a good quality patch that delivers the fixes they have promised and doesn't break anything else, then I don't mind waiting a bit longer.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> dont get your hopes up, this patch may break something else (like make everyone god mode)


Hoping for the best, expecting the worst.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> They're now saying the patch release date is subject to change.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955064770735455018/
> 
> As long they release a good quality patch that delivers the fixes they have promised and doesn't break anything else, then I don't mind waiting a bit longer.


MULTIPLAYER WILL BE UNAVAILABLE FOR UP TO 1 HOUR DEC 20, STARTING 12/20/2013 04:00AM (UTC-5)

this is till posted on battlelog


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> MULTIPLAYER WILL BE UNAVAILABLE FOR UP TO 1 HOUR DEC 20, STARTING 12/20/2013 04:00AM (UTC-5)
> 
> this is till posted on battlelog


Messed up that last link there, should of been http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2979150493751293414/last/


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> So what is everyones favorite guns? I am kinda sick of all the complaining here.. can we get back to talking about gameplay?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite guns
> AR - Ace 23, its just too good not to use.. I AM SURE it will get nerfed because its rate of fire is just too good for the recoil. I use w/ russian red dot, laser, muzzle brake, angled grip
> DMR - MK11 Mod w/ laser tight, canted iron sight and a acog works great for close range support to mid range for me
> LMG - RPK 12, high rate of fire on this badboy.. reloads hella fast too, i use holographic, tri beam laser, bipod, flash hider
> Carbine - AKU 12, i like this one because i prefer medium range engagements. the other carbines shoot so fast its hard to be really accurate at long range without using single shot, this one is almost a little to slow though.. waiting to get the ump9 and test it
> 
> pdw - don't really like any
> pistol - ps226 with silencer, ghost ring and laser sight, this is my stealth weapon.. i don't really do silecners on main weapons but if i know im in close range like playing conquest and capping a enemy flag ill use this going into a building if i think theres a camper.


For assault: AEK for fun. ACE 23 to win.
For engie/support/recon (still leveling up): ACE 21 CQB.

Both guns have angled grip/flash hider. No accessory. I dont like giving my position away. Once DICE fixes the ADS bug i'll be really happy.







Thanks for posting something positive.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Philly tore it up going 2-7 lol


Wats wrong with 2-7?!


----------



## Emu105

Guys I have a 7970 and for me to get 60fps steady I can only play on high 2x if I play on ultra no AA I dip down to 40s 50s I thought a 7970 can do steady 60 on ultra.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Guys I have a 7970 and for me to get 60fps steady I can only play on high 2x if I play on ultra no AA I dip down to 40s 50s I thought a 7970 can do steady 60 on ultra.


You need GTX 890 12GB SLI to play on ultra.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Guys I have a 7970 and for me to get 60fps steady I can only play on high 2x if I play on ultra no AA I dip down to 40s 50s I thought a 7970 can do steady 60 on ultra.
> 
> 
> 
> You need GTX 890 12GB SLI to play on ultra.
Click to expand...

I'm being serious ...


----------



## ihatelolcats

i play on high with no aa now. it gets too smeary with vsync on to use aa


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Guys I have a 7970 and for me to get 60fps steady I can only play on high 2x if I play on ultra no AA I dip down to 40s 50s I thought a 7970 can do steady 60 on ultra.


Dat sounds about right. I play max @1600 and get 30 fps on single 7970. Xfire enabled, 45-50fps.


----------



## connectwise

What's more frustrating:

a, having an enemy in your crossairs, shooting accurately, but b/c of the gun's inaccuracy or netcode lag the person do not get hit, AT ALL

or

b,


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> For assault: AEK for fun. ACE 23 to win.
> For engie/support/recon (still leveling up): ACE 21 CQB.
> 
> Both guns have angled grip/flash hider. No accessory. I dont like giving my position away. Once DICE fixes the ADS bug i'll be really happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting something positive.


No love for the L85A2?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> No love for the L85A2?


On my list. How do you think it ranks among the other assault guns?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> What's more frustrating:
> 
> a, having an enemy in your crossairs, shooting accurately, but b/c of the gun's inaccuracy or netcode lag the person do not get hit, AT ALL]


Well, it seems because there were so many issues at launch and DICE slowly patching the game we've found there is an ADS bug. So sometimes when you shoot when ADS, the shots dont register. Hopefully, this too will be eliminated soon.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Guys I have a 7970 and for me to get 60fps steady I can only play on high 2x if I play on ultra no AA I dip down to 40s 50s I thought a 7970 can do steady 60 on ultra.
> 
> 
> 
> Dat sounds about right. I play max @1600 and get 30 fps on single 7970. Xfire enabled, 45-50fps.
Click to expand...

So what card could play it on ultra... and 4x?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> So what card could play it on ultra... and 4x?


To hit 60fps and max? I'd imagine a 780/r9 290x sli/xfire.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> So what card could play it on ultra... and 4x?


290
780


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Huh? Isn't Frostbite developed by DICE?
> I'm not arguing the first part.
> 
> The second part you're just arguing semantics. He said they had the issue fixed in-house and the fix would be in the next patch. Someone asked why it couldn't be released right away and he told them it was being tested and verified, probably meaning that they were making sure the fix worked on every instance. Would you have liked it better if is simply said they found the fix instead of saying they had fixed it in-house? Either way it was stated that it would be in the next patch.
> 
> I understand complaining about the issue itself. However, complaining about this is complaining just to complain about something which gamers seem to love to do.


You know something? You're right. That'll teach me to post after having a rough day. Very disappointed with BF4 but moaning here won't help. Hoping the issues are resolved soon and we can all enjoy the game we've paid for.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> No love for the L85A2?


Lot's of love for it


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> You know something? You're right. That'll teach me to post after having a rough day. Very disappointed with BF4 but *moaning here won't help*. Hoping the issues are resolved soon and we can all enjoy the game we've paid for.


Such lies
Very denial.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> So what card could play it on ultra... and 4x?


I had to disable SLI thanks to the flickering issue, but it at least gave me the chance to see what a single card could do.

I averaged 100fps with everything set to max except for resolution scaling which I left at 100%. So I'd imagine a 770 should managed 60fps at th same settings? Not sure of the AMD equivalent, but I'm guessing a 290 or up? Would have thought a 7970 / 280X would have been okay but guess I'm wrong there?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Such lies
> Very denial.


Such doge.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

After I updated my drivers I forgot to enable SLI. I was still getting 120 FPS with my settings between Ultra high and medium with 780


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> ....yeah, I quoted you specifically because you mentioned people complaining about a lack of communication. That makes this all the worse. They put out a **** product and then are relatively quiet about it's major issues. like...wut.
> 
> Right, so it's NOT OK for them to do that. So, people complaining is expected/normal/almost should be encouraged. That's a terrible company attitude.
> 
> What do you mean, DICE didn't have a choice? DICE 100% caused this. There is no hiding behind "they didn't have a choice". Did we really need 4 silencers that do exactly the same thing? Six grips for three functions? They added all the complexity. I say that now because DICE's QA tester said they had too many things to test. I don't think anyone would have said, before that post released, that BF4 was a huge revolutionary change over BF3. But, I don't develop games and that QA tester seems pretty clear. DICE made a no-compromise launch (five platforms, huge additions to the game) on their end. We're the ones who had to make compromises.


Erm.. People were complaining about miscommunication, not lack of communication. People were upset that it was said that the SLI/CF issues were fixed in-house leading people to think there'd be a hotfix right away, although it appears the patch that was mentioned is coming out pretty soon anyway. They've been very open about the issues and acknowledged how much of a mess the game is. They really haven't been quiet at all.

I'm not even going to argue about the whole DICE didn't have a choice thing. The same QA tester you're probably referring to (that link is broken) also said that EA pushed them to release the game two weeks before Ghosts to avoid competition. The problem wasn't that the game wasn't feature complete at release, it was that it was incredibly unstable which kind of leads one to believe that DICE probably could have used more time to get the game stable.

Anywho.. Unrelated, I had an awesome round on Golmud last night. Got a few awesome heli kills from a tank, PTFO'd like a crazy man and got my first ever SRAW kill on an attack heli.







Might not be that impressive for some but it felt awesome. xD


----------



## coolhandluke41

I'm sick and tired of this (the game keep switching from full to window mode for a second or two







)

https://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2955065670119558230/

anyone have work around for this ?


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Erm.. People were complaining about miscommunication, not lack of communication. People were upset that it was said that the SLI/CF issues were fixed in-house leading people to think there'd be a hotfix right away, although it appears the patch that was mentioned is coming out pretty soon anyway. They've been very open about the issues and acknowledged how much of a mess the game is. They really haven't been quiet at all.
> 
> I'm not even going to argue about the whole DICE didn't have a choice thing. The same QA tester you're probably referring to (that link is broken) also said that EA pushed them to release the game two weeks before Ghosts to avoid competition. The problem wasn't that the game wasn't feature complete at release, it was that it was incredibly unstable which kind of leads one to believe that DICE probably could have used more time to get the game stable.
> 
> Anywho.. Unrelated, I had an awesome round on Golmud last night. Got a few awesome heli kills from a tank, PTFO'd like a crazy man and got my first ever SRAW kill on an attack heli.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might not be that impressive for some but it felt awesome. xD


Right, I'm not directly responding to that issue, but communication overall. Did you see BF4 before the "Control Room" and the "Top Issues Tracker"? They were essentially silent. That was absolutely the wrong thing to do on their end.

Oh, sorry, try this one (it's working for me): http://cdn.bf4central.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/battlefield-4-qa.gif

You must have read that a long time ago. In a 10-paragraph message, he mentions EA exactly once in a single-line paragraph. He ***clearly*** accepts that DICE is at fault. Why are defending him? If it was really EA, I think he would've been more upset with them. He admits that "we in DICE QA struggle with a lot". Come on, man....this was not EA. This was DICE. And, to top it all off, he begins with DICE's company culture. Not with EA. With DICE's own issues.

---

I f*cking love the SRAW. It's my favorite launcher of any game in Battlefield. Taking out helis is suuuuch a good feeling.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I'm sick and tired of this (the game keep switching from full to window mode for a second or two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> https://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2955065670119558230/
> 
> anyone have work around for this ?


Have you tried that "Apply Fullscreen Resolution" button? I had this problem once and I just kept fiddling with resolution, fullscreen/windows/borderless mode, and that "Apply Fullscreen Resolution" and it fixed itself.


----------



## velocityx

for anyone still affected by the issue of losing mouse and keyboard input in deploy screen. reinstalling the battlelog plugin helps with that. I had the file on my hdd, so not a problem, but if you don't have it you prolly have to get rid of your browser and install all of it again.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I'm sick and tired of this (the game keep switching from full to window mode for a second or two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> https://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2955065670119558230/
> 
> anyone have work around for this ?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried that "Apply Fullscreen Resolution" button? I had this problem once and I just kept fiddling with resolution, fullscreen/windows/borderless mode, and that "Apply Fullscreen Resolution" and it fixed itself.
Click to expand...

yes I did ,still the same


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> After I updated my drivers I forgot to enable SLI. I was still getting 120 FPS with my settings between Ultra high and medium with 780


I don't think SLi scalling is very good for BF4 at the moment with current drivers even though my GPU usage is usually in the 90% region for both cards. When I've disabled SLi to get rid of the flickering issue I only noticed a tiny FPS drop.


----------



## iARDAs

Just had a run of Battlefield COmmanger App... Great fun


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Just had a run of Battlefield *COmmanger* App... Great fun


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*


Lol..

I mean Commander


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Right, I'm not directly responding to that issue, but communication overall. Did you see BF4 before the "Control Room" and the "Top Issues Tracker"? They were essentially silent. That was absolutely the wrong thing to do on their end.
> 
> Oh, sorry, try this one (it's working for me): http://cdn.bf4central.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/battlefield-4-qa.gif
> 
> You must have read that a long time ago. In a 10-paragraph message, he mentions EA exactly once in a single-line paragraph. He ***clearly*** accepts that DICE is at fault. Why are defending him? If it was really EA, I think he would've been more upset with them. He admits that "we in DICE QA struggle with a lot". Come on, man....this was not EA. This was DICE. And, to top it all off, he begins with DICE's company culture. Not with EA. With DICE's own issues.
> 
> ---
> 
> I f*cking love the SRAW. It's my favorite launcher of any game in Battlefield. Taking out helis is suuuuch a good feeling.


Well no one was really talking about lack of communication or at least that I noticed. That really hasn't been a problem and yes, since the beginning they've been communicating quite well. Not long after release DICE had that thread in the Battlelog forum where they kept us updated on when server and client patches were coming out and what issues were being looked at for at least the first couple of weeks the game was out which was before the issues tracker. They haven't been silent at all.

For anyone at DICE to say *anything* about EA being partially at fault is a huge deal. Saying things like that could get someone in a lot of trouble so of course DICE has to accept 100% responsibility whether it is or isn't 100% their fault. Also, you have to notice that it's one of the first things he says then goes on to explain how specific issues get passed QA, even though a lot of what he is saying wouldn't explain why a lot of the major issues would have gotten passed QA. We're not talking about things like the headshot bug and how headshots multipliers were applied multiple times. We're talking about the major crashing issues BF4 had and people are still experiencing. Of course, DICE is still at fault but we don't know if they really had a choice or not to release the game in the state that it was released in and from what the QA said, even if it's just that single line, it suggests that EA pushed DICE to release the game before it was ready stability wise. It is hugely disappointing either way.

And yes, using the SRAW effectively is an awesome feeling. Battlefield moments in general are extremely satisfying. Things like long distance heli take downs from a tank, out playing people when you're at a huge disadvantage, winning a dog fight, etc.. Despite some issues (albeit minor ones compared to what others are experiencing) I've had with the game, it has been insanely satisfying for me.


----------



## hamzta09

My game on boot, runs in window.
I alt enter.
Instantly back to window
Repeat
Repeat
Repeat
Repeat

Suddenly it works in fullscreen! :O


----------



## coolhandluke41

@ikjadoon..border-less seems to work ,Thank you


----------



## battleaxe

Well, I just played two rounds and had a great time. Game worked pretty decent. I did get the windowed mode problem at first, but when I restarted my browser that cleared right up. I had a good time.


----------



## TheCyborg1AL

il ltry borderless tonight thanks


----------



## imcrouse

The ground is flickering like a stobe light. This is after I had a game update and updated my drivers to 331.82.
I have GTX680s in SLI and I cannot play this game with it flickering like this. Please help or am I the only one with this issue?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imcrouse*
> 
> The ground is flickering like a stobe light. This is after I had a game update and updated my drivers to 331.82.
> I have GTX680s in SLI and I cannot play this game with it flickering like this. Please help or am I the only one with this issue?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Disable SLI/Cross-fire.


----------



## Ponycar

game bug on crossfire/sli, should be remedied tonight/tomorrow by ea/dice. all the driver installs/uninstalls/reinstalls in the world won't do anything.


----------



## BroHamBone

Flickers here to. I thought it was the strobe light hack for my monitor doing it.....

Oh, how is that solid green terrain? You can see everybody!


----------



## maestro0428

Hopefully the stock holders' lawsuit will help them fix it faster. Hoping when I log tomorrow, it's actually playable...


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestro0428*
> 
> Hopefully the stock holders' lawsuit will help them fix it faster. Hoping when I log tomorrow, it's actually playable...


i wouldn't get my hopes up if i was u, dice could mess up tomorrows patch & turn bf4 into the new furmark burnin test, with have already had disco lights


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> So what is everyones favorite guns? I am kinda sick of all the complaining here.. can we get back to talking about gameplay?
> 
> My favorite guns
> AR - Ace 23, its just too good not to use.. I AM SURE it will get nerfed because its rate of fire is just too good for the recoil. I use w/ russian red dot, laser, muzzle brake, angled grip
> DMR - MK11 Mod w/ laser tight, canted iron sight and a acog works great for close range support to mid range for me
> LMG - RPK 12, high rate of fire on this badboy.. reloads hella fast too, i use holographic, tri beam laser, bipod, flash hider
> Carbine - AKU 12, i like this one because i prefer medium range engagements. the other carbines shoot so fast its hard to be really accurate at long range without using single shot, this one is almost a little to slow though.. waiting to get the ump9 and test it
> 
> pdw - don't really like any
> pistol - ps226 with silencer, ghost ring and laser sight, this is my stealth weapon.. i don't really do silecners on main weapons but if i know im in close range like playing conquest and capping a enemy flag ill use this going into a building if i think theres a camper.


AR - AEK master race!
Carbine - ACW-R
DMR - Haven't used them for a while, but SKS
LMG - MG4
PDW - They're all bad for the class they're on. They're extremely close range weapons on a class that you only should use on big open maps








Pistol - Shorty/M9
Bolt Action - M40


----------



## ihatelolcats

srr is hands down the best sniper


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> I don't think SLi scalling is very good for BF4 at the moment with current drivers even though my GPU usage is usually in the 90% region for both cards. When I've disabled SLi to get rid of the flickering issue I only noticed a tiny FPS drop.


Yeah I was wondering about that. I was pleasantly surprised to see I could maintain triple-figure FPS with everything maxed out using just one card. In SLI I average around 120-130fps with everything maxed and resolution scaling on 135%. That seemed to be the most I could go whilst keeping near the 120Hz refresh rate for LightBoost. Another user commented that 290s in CF can push the same FPS with 155% scaling which I'm hoping to achieve one day. I run with an 80 degree FOV, not sure if that makes much difference though.

Here's hoping they fix the SLI issue and we also see some slightly better optimisation. Noticed in Tomb Raider that on the benchmark a single card netsme around 57fps, and with two it's 113. That's what I want for BF4!


----------



## amd655

I hope to see some quickscope 360 l33t frag movies, snipers in BF4 are eze.


----------



## hotwheels1997

My favourite guns with everything unlocked on the core game(no DLC's) are:
AR : AEK-971 - same as in BF3,my go-to weapon.
Carbine: AKU-12 - long range beast
LMG: MG4 - definetely worth the grind ,beast.
PDW: JS2 - perfect gun.50 rounds,900RPM,only 20 damage but it makes up for it with it's other stats
Sniper: CS-LR4.The SSR-661 is quite good too but i prefer the CS-LR4.
Pistol: P226 w/ mini red dot and laser sight.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Yeah I was wondering about that. I was pleasantly surprised to see I could maintain triple-figure FPS with everything maxed out using just one card. In SLI I average around 120-130fps with everything maxed and resolution scaling on 135%. That seemed to be the most I could go whilst keeping near the 120Hz refresh rate for LightBoost. Another user commented that 290s in CF can push the same FPS with 155% scaling which I'm hoping to achieve one day. I run with an 80 degree FOV, not sure if that makes much difference though.
> 
> Here's hoping they fix the SLI issue and we also see some slightly better optimisation. Noticed in Tomb Raider that on the benchmark a single card netsme around 57fps, and with two it's 113. That's what I want for BF4!


With mine I do 1440p and just lock the fps to 103 with a refresh rate of 100 hz. Very rarely I see it hit like 98fps or so for a fraction of a second, but usually it's just flickering around 103-102. I think res scale is 110% and everything on ultra.

I can get way higher max and average frames with it unlocked, but I prefer to take it easy on the cards, and see no benefit other than going, "Hey look at those 200's!"

In addition, I really couldn't tell or feel the difference between 120hz and 100hz on my monitor, so i keep it at 100hz. You younger people with better eyes, can probably tell, but I can't.

In all honesty one card is absolutely fine for 1440p 60hz gaming, but anything more than that you need to do crossfire, the mins just dip too much too often.

I don't think G-sync will offer any benefit if your already maintaining the monitors refresh rate in fps. With mine locked it's smooth, no lag, and no tearing. Unless g-sync was going to make me dinner, it wouldn't help.

I'd much prefer the performance gains that hopefully will come with mantle, which hopefully will let my cards relax even more or maybe give us additional eye candy (wishful thinking)..

man i just relaized what thread I am in, oops ahem carry on.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> AR - AEK master race!
> Carbine - ACW-R
> DMR - Haven't used them for a while, but SKS
> LMG - MG4
> PDW - They're all bad for the class they're on. They're extremely close range weapons on a class that you only should use on big open maps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pistol - *Shorty*/M9
> Bolt Action - M40


That's no pistol!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> srr is hands down the best sniper


Still have to unlock the SRR, but my favorite so far is the 338.

I guess I'll do my own.

AR - SAR-21 or FAMAS (depends on the situation)
Carbine - SG553
Shotgun - SPAS-12 or DBV-12 + dart shells
LMG - M249.. of course. xD
PDW - CZ-3A1 or JS2 (@Yonder, that's the point. Engineers are meant to be anti-armor/air, not anti-infantry. You have to be sneaky.







)
DMR - Haven't found one yet. Still working my way through them but not having an easy time because I just don't enjoy using the ones I've unlocked (RFB and MK11.. yeah, I know.. haven't played them much at all).
Sniper - As mentioned above, the .338 recon is my favorite so far. Pretty versatile rifle.
Sidearm - CZ-75 or 93R. The CZ-75 just has this awesome feel to it. Also, while I don't use it often.. I love the shorty just because it's fun and once you get the ghost ring for it, it actually becomes quite effective.


----------



## JAM3S121

I am really liking the carbine aku12.. so accurate at long range and minimal recoil with holo 1x


----------



## john1016

So what settings are people with 3 screens using?

I play at high with no aa using 100% scaling on 6014X1200 res. Generally never go below 45fps in high action points and usually at 55-60fps with 2 7950's.


----------



## moocowman

Oh god.. That moment when you ask your team (nicely..) to stop being greedy and going for that third cap in domination because it was causing the other team to spawn behind us and massacre us and killing any lead we had and you're told to shut up. We still won, but not by much.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Oh god.. That moment when you ask your team (nicely..) to stop being greedy and going for that third cap in domination because it was causing the other team to spawn behind us and massacre us and killing any lead we had and you're told to shut up. We still won, but not by much.


You need to quickscope mang, tis teh only way for you now.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Oh god.. That moment when you ask your team (nicely..) to stop being greedy and going for that third cap in domination because it was causing the other team to spawn behind us and massacre us and killing any lead we had and you're told to shut up. We still won, but not by much.


LOL... Oh yeah that moment. I thought it was just me screaming at them for that. What a joke.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> srr is hands down the best sniper


overrated. M98b for its faster bullet speed and longer maximum distance.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> overrated. M98b for its faster bullet speed and longer maximum distance.


In BF3 I loved the M98B but in BF4 it just feels so different. If you're doing headshots (which we all should be using a weapon like that for any type of range shot







), for me the SRR-61 wins just because it has much less bullet drop. Either is going to be a 1 hit kill headshot but I don't use a range finder so the less drop the better.


----------



## DoomDash

I don't use range finders either, I don't find the drop to be a big deal, but it feels like the 5% higher bullet speed helps me more for pretracing targets.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Oh god.. That moment when you ask your team (nicely..) to stop being greedy and going for that third cap in domination because it was causing the other team to spawn behind us and massacre us and killing any lead we had and you're told to shut up. We still won, but not by much.


When you are on do you log onto the OCN TS3 server? There are enough ppl on ocn that if everyone always got on while playing than there would always be people to play with that would actually hear and respond(one would hope anyway).


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I don't use range finders either, I don't find the drop to be a big deal, but it feels like the 5% higher bullet speed helps me more for pretracing targets.


This was probably my best "leading a target" shot from BF3 with the M98B, even though it took me 2 shots instead of 1:


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> This was probably my best "leading a target" shot from BF3 with the M98B, even though it took me 2 shots instead of 1:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


BF3 was a lot of fun to snipe, it was difficult and required skill (if you are aggressive)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Krazee

I really hope that this patch helps...


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I really hope that this patch helps...


No it will blow up zee PC in billions of bitties.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> When you are on do you log onto the OCN TS3 server? There are enough ppl on ocn that if everyone always got on while playing than there would always be people to play with that would actually hear and respond(one would hope anyway).


I only do VoIP once every once in a great while. I would love to do it more since communication really helps, but I'm just a little insecure about my voice.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> This was probably my best "leading a target" shot from BF3 with the M98B, even though it took me 2 shots instead of 1:


I've completely given up long distance shots. I feel like I'm doing nothing sitting so far from the action. Last time I really did any long distance sniping was in BC2. One of my best shots ever was on Laguna Presa on the starting island for the attackers in rush. It was an awesome wall-bang on some guy running into cover in one of those little wooden shacks. Wasn't that much of a long shot but it was still extremely satisfying. xD

Anymore, I just do aggressive sniping. Not in your face kind of stuff but just not far from the action and still PTFO as much as possible.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I only do VoIP once every once in a great while. I would love to do it more since communication really helps, but I'm just a little insecure about my voice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've completely given up long distance shots. I feel like I'm doing nothing sitting so far from the action. Last time I really did any long distance sniping was in BC2. One of my best shots ever was on Laguna Presa on the starting island for the attackers in rush. It was an awesome wall-bang on some guy running into cover in one of those little wooden shacks. Wasn't that much of a long shot but it was still extremely satisfying. xD
> 
> Anymore, I just do aggressive sniping. Not in your face kind of stuff but just not far from the action and still PTFO as much as possible.


I pretty much just take a long range shot if 1 present itself while I'm on the way to a flag or something. About the only time I will sit back and try to hit 1 is if its for an assignment or something I'm trying to unlock. Farthest so far in BF4 is a little over 800m with SRR-61 and 8x scope from 1 of the flags to 1 of the far away islands with nothing on it. Some enemy recon flew out there and set up a beacon for some reason. If I go sniper rifle on aggressive I've been using the L96A1 with ACOG or 6x. I was liking the M40A5 but the L96A1 is pretty nice. On conquest though I usually go with spec ops perk and a carbine.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> weeks
> 
> RTSS Rivatuner Statistics Server Download v5.4.1
> Posted by: Hilbert Hagedoorn on: 10/28/2013 11:16 AM [ 8 comment(s) ]


My how time fly's... Feels like Unwinder just pushed the 64bit patch 2 weeks ago.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I pretty much just take a long range shot if 1 present itself while I'm on the way to a flag or something. About the only time I will sit back and try to hit 1 is if its for an assignment or something I'm trying to unlock. Farthest so far in BF4 is a little over 800m with SRR-61 and 8x scope from 1 of the flags to 1 of the far away islands with nothing on it. Some enemy recon flew out there and set up a beacon for some reason. If I go sniper rifle on aggressive I've been using the L96A1 with ACOG or 6x. I was liking the M40A5 but the L96A1 is pretty nice. On conquest though I usually go with spec ops perk and a carbine.


I usually play a lot of recon with a carbine. Recon is actually my most played class with six service stars and I don't even have a sniper rifle in my top 10 weapons.







Once I unlocked the suppressor for the SG553, I just went crazy with the spec ops stuff. Lots of flanking.. xD

I don't see a lot of love for the SG553. Maybe it's the fact that I got lucky and got the coyote sight for it in one of my earlier battlepacks, but I just played the hell out of that gun and fell in love.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @ikjadoon..border-less seems to work ,Thank you


Yup, no problem.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Well no one was really talking about lack of communication or at least that I noticed. That really hasn't been a problem and yes, since the beginning they've been communicating quite well. Not long after release DICE had that thread in the Battlelog forum where they kept us updated on when server and client patches were coming out and what issues were being looked at for at least the first couple of weeks the game was out which was before the issues tracker. They haven't been silent at all.
> 
> For anyone at DICE to say *anything* about EA being partially at fault is a huge deal. Saying things like that could get someone in a lot of trouble so of course DICE has to accept 100% responsibility whether it is or isn't 100% their fault. Also, you have to notice that it's one of the first things he says then goes on to explain how specific issues get passed QA, even though a lot of what he is saying wouldn't explain why a lot of the major issues would have gotten passed QA. We're not talking about things like the headshot bug and how headshots multipliers were applied multiple times. We're talking about the major crashing issues BF4 had and people are still experiencing. Of course, DICE is still at fault but we don't know if they really had a choice or not to release the game in the state that it was released in and from what the QA said, even if it's just that single line, it suggests that EA pushed DICE to release the game before it was ready stability wise. It is hugely disappointing either way.
> 
> And yes, using the SRAW effectively is an awesome feeling. Battlefield moments in general are extremely satisfying. Things like long distance heli take downs from a tank, out playing people when you're at a huge disadvantage, winning a dog fight, etc.. Despite some issues (albeit minor ones compared to what others are experiencing) I've had with the game, it has been insanely satisfying for me.


You don't think lack of communication has been a problem or did I misunderstand you? You must not browse the /r/battlefield_4 subreddit. They have not been communicating "quite well" from the beginning. What are your standards here?

1. The Control Room didn't start until the end of November (30 days post-launch)
2. Player Appreciation likewise wasn't even announced until the end of November (30 days post-launch)
3. Top Issues Tracker didn't start until last week (43 days post-launch)

These things should've happened within the one or two weeks, when all the problems become obvious. I can't believe you thought they had good communication for the first month. That is not true, at least for my standards of "good communication".

Yeah, it's one of the first things he says, but then quickly drops the subject because it wasn't relevant. Dude, he clearly says it is a DICE problem with their company culture. EA probably didn't help, but he ADMITS DICE puts too much in games way too late. He admits it. He says it in no uncertain terms.

It doesn't matter what EA did; DICE admits they have an ENORMOUS QA problem. End of story.

Hey, I've put 200 hours in the game. I love it, too, but I am having a hard time understanding why you think DICE communicated well.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> overrated. M98b for its faster bullet speed and longer maximum distance.







This is what I feel:


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Had such a fantastic game last night.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4...400/514754486/

We were actually down by about 150 tickets and then we pulled and totally annihilated them. Ran the Little Bird around Alpha, Bravo and Charlie just defending and taking out anyone who tried to cap.

Had our own clan squad and the 5 of us moved together as a unit defending those 3 objectives.


----------



## Mishaminds

I applaud those that play tactically, those that play it like call of duty, well, that is an entirely different story that we can all understand.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> You don't think lack of communication has been a problem or did I misunderstand you? You must not browse the /r/battlefield_4 subreddit. They have not been communicating "quite well" from the beginning. What are your standards here?
> 
> 1. The Control Room didn't start until the end of November (30 days post-launch)
> 2. Player Appreciation likewise wasn't even announced until the end of November (30 days post-launch)
> 3. Top Issues Tracker didn't start until last week (43 days post-launch)
> 
> These things should've happened within the one or two weeks, when all the problems become obvious. I can't believe you thought they had good communication for the first month. That is not true, at least for my standards of "good communication".
> 
> Yeah, it's one of the first things he says, but then quickly drops the subject because it wasn't relevant. Dude, he clearly says it is a DICE problem with their company culture. EA probably didn't help, but he ADMITS DICE puts too much in games way too late. He admits it. He says it in no uncertain terms.
> 
> It doesn't matter what EA did; DICE admits they have an ENORMOUS QA problem. End of story.
> 
> Hey, I've put 200 hours in the game. I love it, too, but I am having a hard time understanding why you think DICE communicated well.


Or he dropped it quickly because, again, he could get in a lot of trouble for blaming EA at all? Imagine how bad it would have been if a QA tester went on a rant about EA, DICE's parent company and publisher. That could lose someone their job quite quickly. However, it's not even worth arguing because neither of us truly knows what went on behind the scenes. We do, however, know that EA is under investigation by two different law-firms due to EA misleading investors about the state of BF4 at launch. They were most definitely aware of the issues and in the end, they're the ones that have the final say.

On the topic of communication, though..

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065217944685108/

While there's no longer information on this thread, it was created just days after BF4's launch. It highlighted many of the issues and had almost daily updates on what was being worked on and explained specific issues in detail and when we could expect server, client and Battlelog updates as soon as they could release information on them. This was pretty much the precursor to the Top Issues Tracker.

Actually, here's an article from MP1st which quotes much of the information that was found in that thread on the *first day* of the thread's existence which was only a few days after BF4's release. Even more information was posted, again, almost daily for a few weeks after BF4's release.

http://mp1st.com/2013/11/02/battlefield-4-dice-details-issues-looked-fixes-incoming/

There was never a lack in communication.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Dec 20 PC Game Update Notes
> -Fix for terrain flickering when using SLI/CrossFire setup
> -Fix for three of the top crash issues on the PC platform
> -Fix for case when soldier can die with 1 HP instead of 0
> -Fix for the issue where the revive UI could be permanently shown after accepting a revive


Seems cool.


----------



## Ponycar

so basically the fixes put the game back to where it was before the Dec. 16 patch? LOL!









EDIT: crossfire flickering gone but I just crashed out of a game so it looks like we might be back to that again.


----------



## DoomDash

The SLI flickering is no more, thank god.


----------



## john1016

So the flickering is gone and the textures have returned.

Now it seems like I am getting lower gpu utilization than I had before. In a quick round I was getting 60% gpu usage and 60% cpu usage.

This happening to anyone else?


----------



## VindalooJim

Just downloaded the patch- testing now.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Or he dropped it quickly because, again, he could get in a lot of trouble for blaming EA at all? Imagine how bad it would have been if a QA tester went on a rant about EA, DICE's parent company and publisher. That could lose someone their job quite quickly. However, it's not even worth arguing because neither of us truly knows what went on behind the scenes. We do, however, know that EA is under investigation by two different law-firms due to EA misleading investors about the state of BF4 at launch. They were most definitely aware of the issues and in the end, they're the ones that have the final say.
> 
> On the topic of communication, though..
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065217944685108/
> 
> While there's no longer information on this thread, it was created just days after BF4's launch. It highlighted many of the issues and had almost daily updates on what was being worked on and explained specific issues in detail and when we could expect server, client and Battlelog updates as soon as they could release information on them. This was pretty much the precursor to the Top Issues Tracker.
> 
> Actually, here's an article from MP1st which quotes much of the information that was found in that thread on the *first day* of the thread's existence which was only a few days after BF4's release. Even more information was posted, again, almost daily for a few weeks after BF4's release.
> 
> http://mp1st.com/2013/11/02/battlefield-4-dice-details-issues-looked-fixes-incoming/
> 
> There was never a lack in communication.


True, we'll never know his true intentions, but what I got out of his post was DICE's absurd company culture that stuffs games full of stuff.

That post? Buried inside Battlelog's forums, when they have that huge cover story on the front page? There's a reason they put the Control Room together and put it on the front page; your post was 5-6 clicks inside the cesspool that is Battlelog forums. And, it wasn't very detailed in the beginning, either. Compare it to the Top Issues Tracker.

The way information is presented CAN be a lack of effective communication. If they were doing "fine" before, then why make the Control Room and post it on the front page? Why make the Top Issues Tracker and post it on the front page? Because they realized they were ineffectively communicating before.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Just played a round with the ACE 23 
This gun is easymode..... Try doing the same with the A-91 and weep lol.

The contrast between good guns and the bad guns is far greater in this game then it was in BF3.


----------



## SmokeyMcBong

Quote:


> Dec 20 PC Game Update Notes
> -*Fix for terrain flickering when using SLI/CrossFire setup*
> -Fix for three of the top crash issues on the PC platform
> -Fix for case when soldier can die with 1 HP instead of 0
> -*Fix for the issue where the revive UI could be permanently shown after accepting a revive*


Nice! These two things really anoyed the hell out of me,. now I cant wait till I get home


----------



## Seid Dark

What are the best attachments for ACE 23? Haven't used that weapon much yet...


----------



## quakermaas

What size is the patch ?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> What size is the patch ?


172MB.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> What are the best attachments for ACE 23? Haven't used that weapon much yet...






Basically, he's saying to each their own. While level cap says stubby/potato with muzzle/compensator best for most guns.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> What size is the patch ?


173 mb


----------



## Slightly skewed

Haven't seen my friends list with 0 online since forever. Can't be arsed to stop mining to see if the stupid game is any better. I'm sure they broke something else.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Got the patch, managed to finish a paracel storm run, so I went on a tried Golmud (feeling bold), sure thing,I crashed 20secs after it loaded.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> What are the best attachments for ACE 23? Haven't used that weapon much yet...


The gun has very low recoil and is extremely accurate. I'd recommend any attachment on it, except those increasing hip fire. The gun is meant for ads. Would not be surprised if it got a little nerf.


----------



## Akadaka

I got banned from a server for owning with ace 23 this is how sad some admins are... says for using a banned weapon when I've played on this server for ages and it is not a banned weapon.... everyone is using it.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> I got banned from a server for owning with ace 23 this is how sad some admins are... says for using a banned weapon when I've played on this server for ages and it is not a banned weapon.... everyone is using it.


That is pretty sad. What kind of server was it? Some people don't understand, its not the gun. What next? Ban good players?


----------



## connectwise

ACE 23, INSANE weapon.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> I got banned from a server for owning with ace 23 this is how sad some admins are... says for using a banned weapon when I've played on this server for ages and it is not a banned weapon.... everyone is using it.


LOL, it happens...

I've been playing with the AEK-971 in Hardcore Conquest. I have it set to burst fire mode (press V to set fire mode), and it's awesome!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> That is pretty sad. What kind of server was it? Some people don't understand, its not the gun. What next? Ban good players?


That happens all the time. Some d-bag was complaining about me last night because I went 24-2 in an attack boat.


----------



## DizzlePro

first round in two weeks, i must admit that the game feels much better ( i only traded once)

Ace 23 + backpack = carrying the team

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/414021504593410752/885081673/


----------



## NitrousX

Yeah the ACE 23 is essentially the M16A3 from BF3 except with a slower rate of fire. You can just hold down left click and drop groups of enemies.


----------



## Kuivamaa

I just crashed on the test range, didn't think it was possible.


----------



## Deicidium

hi guys, I know most of you have uber PCs to play BF4









I just upgraded to Sapphire Toxic R9-270x and I think i'm not that satisfied with it during MP in BF4 or its just the BF4 needs super duper powerful video card









I upgraded from a Sapphire 6790 (I love Sapphire







)

my current specs

i3 -2120 3.3ghz stock
8gb ram
Sapphire Toxic R9-270x
Windows 7
2x HDD Sata
Seasonic G550W

from 6790, I have the following settings and I get good fps (40-50 most of the times)

texture quality and the one below it = medium
mesh quality = medium

then all low, no AF, AA

I tried setting all high on my 270x, no AF, AA but I can't seem to like it simply because I can feel the fps drop (ave is 30-35, Hainan resort map, DM mode)

you can feel the slowness when you turn and when you encounter an enemy..









I feel sad


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deicidium*
> 
> hi guys, I know most of you have uber PCs to play BF4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just upgraded to Sapphire Toxic R9-270x and I think i'm not that satisfied with it during MP in BF4 or its just the BF4 needs super duper powerful video card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I upgraded from a Sapphire 6790 (I love Sapphire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> my current specs
> 
> *i3 -2120 3.3ghz stock*
> 8gb ram
> Sapphire Toxic R9-270x
> Windows 7
> 2x HDD Sata
> Seasonic G550W
> 
> from 6790, I have the following settings and I get good fps (40-50 most of the times)
> 
> texture quality and the one below it = medium
> mesh quality = medium
> 
> then all low, no AF, AA
> 
> I tried setting all high on my 270x, no AF, AA but I can't seem to like it simply because I can feel the fps drop (ave is 30-35, Hainan resort map, DM mode)
> 
> you can feel the slowness when you turn and when you encounter an enemy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel sad


This game loves cores. If you can swap that i3 for an i5 (your mobo should be compatible) you'll see great improvement.


----------



## Deicidium

i'm thinking of swapping my i3-2120 to an i5-2320+ additional cash since it's cost efficient. Will I see a great improvement if I do that? My problem now is how to get the funds for the additional cash needed in that swap


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deicidium*
> 
> i'm thinking of swapping my i3-2120 to an i5-2320+ additional cash since it's cost efficient. Will I see a great improvement if I do that? My problem now is how to get the funds for the additional cash needed in that swap


A locked down and lowly clocked i5 is less than ideal for MP 64 but it will offer you great boost compared to what you have right now.



It should perform almost like an i5-2500k (don't take the framerates above as granted,they are with an 780Ti but keep it in mind as a generic CPU ranking), and you can possibly manipulate the turbo so it performs at peak all the time but this depends on your motherboard. Which one do you have btw? Is your machine custom or OEM? Make sure you can actually upgrade the processor before buying it


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> That is pretty sad. What kind of server was it? Some people don't understand, its not the gun. What next? Ban good players?


Just as Aussie Server I was doing pretty good and All sudden I get banned and I know it was not a banned weapon. because said nothing on the title.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> A locked down and lowly clocked i5 is less than ideal for MP 64 but it will offer you great boost compared to what you have right now.
> 
> 
> 
> It should perform almost like an i5-2500k (don't take the framerates above as granted,they are with an 780Ti but keep it in mind as a generic CPU ranking), and you can possibly manipulate the turbo so it performs at peak all the time but this depends on your motherboard. Which one do you have btw? Is your machine custom or OEM? Make sure you can actually upgrade the processor before buying it


Definitely agree with Kuivamaa, you need moar cores!

Battlefield 4 system requirements


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The minimum:

Dual core CPU (Intel Core i5 or AMD "Bulldozer").
At least 4 GB main system memory
Graphics card with at least 512 MB of VRAM and support for DirectX 10
30+ GB of harddrive space
Windows Vista

Recommended:

*Quad core CPU (Intel Core i5 or i7) at 3 Ghz*
4 GB memory (8 GB for 64-bit operating systems)
A modern DX11 graphics card with 2+ GB of video memory, GeForce 600 series or Radeon 7000 series
Windows 7 64-bit operating system (Windows 8 is supported as well)
30+ GB of free harddrive space


----------



## Deicidium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> A locked down and lowly clocked i5 is less than ideal for MP 64 but it will offer you great boost compared to what you have right now.
> 
> 
> 
> It should perform almost like an i5-2500k (don't take the framerates above as granted,they are with an 780Ti but keep it in mind as a generic CPU ranking), and you can possibly manipulate the turbo so it performs at peak all the time but this depends on your motherboard. Which one do you have btw? Is your machine custom or OEM? Make sure you can actually upgrade the processor before buying it


oh thanks.. it's custom made.. my motherboard is Asrock H61 I think, I'm not good in remembering motherboard names









if the CPU is on turbo at all times, it will draw more power all the time.. I can't afford to do that since I'm not the one paying the electric bills here at home


----------



## SLADEizGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Yeah the ACE 23 is essentially the M16A3 from BF3 except with a slower rate of fire. You can just hold down left click and drop groups of enemies.


Its a really good weapon. But I just fell in love with the M16A4. LevelCap made a video about the Ar and just decided to try it out. In the right hands it's a good weapon. But I won't lie. When I start losing my gun battles I switch to the AEK or ACE 23 depending on the situation. Here's a video on the M16A4









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ki_ma0IsUZw&feature=c4-overview&list=UUlMXf2oP5UiW_V4dwHxY0Mg


----------



## amd655

I am not sure if it changed in retail, but in beta, all weapons had literally no recoil.

Sniping is easier, and well everything was seemingly overpowered (weapon wise) as you could kill someone in an instant.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I really hope that this patch helps...
> 
> 
> 
> No it will blow up zee PC in billions of bitties.
Click to expand...

Tried to play last night, hard locked my PC









I'm not going to try again until I back everything up, in case it does indeed blow it up.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I am not sure if it changed in retail, but in beta, all weapons had literally no recoil.
> 
> Sniping is easier, and well everything was seemingly overpowered (weapon wise) as you could kill someone in an instant.


They changed quite a bit from beta but some are still easy mode, they even stealth nerfed some recently. Regardless the ttk is so low the diference between weapons is minimal at best.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> True, we'll never know his true intentions, but what I got out of his post was DICE's absurd company culture that stuffs games full of stuff.
> 
> That post? Buried inside Battlelog's forums, when they have that huge cover story on the front page? There's a reason they put the Control Room together and put it on the front page; your post was 5-6 clicks inside the cesspool that is Battlelog forums. And, it wasn't very detailed in the beginning, either. Compare it to the Top Issues Tracker.
> 
> The way information is presented CAN be a lack of effective communication. If they were doing "fine" before, then why make the Control Room and post it on the front page? Why make the Top Issues Tracker and post it on the front page? Because they realized they were ineffectively communicating before.


Take what you want out of what he said. You're seeing what you want to see even if it's not actually what he was saying.. at all.

First it was that they weren't communicating, now it's that they weren't communicating effectively. Stop grasping at straws. Their communication was fine. They never kept us in the dark about updates. It wasn't buried in the forum, it was a sticky at the top of the Official Announcements section (I believe it at first it was a sticky in the general discussion forum, I don't remember exactly, but still that's hardly 5-6 clicks into the b-log forum). The new methods of tracking and finding issues and providing information to us are more effective and organized, but that doesn't that thread wasn't effective and that they weren't communicating. Really, it just means they wanted to be even more effective at communicating and giving the information we seek.

Seriously, this shouldn't even be an argument. Not only was that thread not buried in the forum, it was linked to from sites like MP1st on the first day the thread came out as well as linked from various different users on threads like this. That thread got around. If you didn't see it, it's because you weren't looking at all. Just stop..


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*


I can't believe how much of a difference hyper-threading can make in BF4.
While hyper-threading is no true replacement for actual physical cores, it does look like hyper-threading is starting to find a more beneficial place in gameing.

2500k 83 FPS / 2600k 101 FPS

4670k 90 FPS / 4770k 108 FPS


----------



## daguardian

They (DICE) indicated before release that BF4 would take advantage of hyper-threading, it is indeed great







, good to see them keep some promises.

I hope other developers follow suit.


----------



## iPEN

And the flickering issue still isn't solved...

TBH it is pretty hard for me to understand what the hell is DICE thinking about right now.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPEN*
> 
> And the flickering issue still isn't solved...
> 
> TBH it is pretty hard for me to understand what the hell is DICE thinking about right now.


Really? Seems that it fixed most peoples problems. I haven't gotten the change to try it for myself yet though.


----------



## iPEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPEN*
> 
> And the flickering issue still isn't solved...
> 
> TBH it is pretty hard for me to understand what the hell is DICE thinking about right now.


My fault guys. I restarted battlelog after the last patch and everything seems to be ok now.


----------



## amd655

Windows 8.1, DAT upgrade.
Dat speed, Dat..... i likes.

Pls don't hang me :/


----------



## keikei

Flickering is now gone. I'm just waiting for this to be fixed.

Some instances of no hit effects and no damage to opponent in your sights
Platform(s): All
Status: Investigating


----------



## OutlawII

Yep i hate to say it but this game is starting to really bring me down to zero! It seems lately so much bs with hit detection and spawning in the same place time after frickin time,even when i click random spawn!


----------



## ihatelolcats

the problem is spreading...emphasis mine
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Why don't you guys just install these over the old ones? I was using 13.11 Beta 9.5 and just installed these over them. I've never encountered problems this way and the only time I bother to uninstall is if I'm going from a newer driver to an older one.
> 
> *I feel like lots of the driver problems are user error.* :/


----------



## Robilar

Another patch today

-Fix for terrain flickering when using SLI/CrossFire setup
-Fix for three of the top crash issues on the PC platform
-Fix for case when soldier can die with 1 HP instead of 0
-Fix for the issue where the revive UI could be permanently shown after accepting a revive


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Another patch today
> 
> -Fix for terrain flickering when using SLI/CrossFire setup
> -Fix for three of the top crash issues on the PC platform
> -Fix for case when soldier can die with 1 HP instead of 0
> -Fix for the issue where the revive UI could be permanently shown after accepting a revive


No way.


----------



## Kuivamaa

There's a very interesting thread in the official forums.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955064770802230932/1/

(translated via goggle translate)

_
"I , like frostbite developers would like to squeeze in a few words here on fz . , I know that there 's any consolation for those who have a lot of problems but I still want to tell you why some of the problems occur and why it is so unevenly who has problems
As you may now understand , it's a big difference .in terms of code on BF3 and BF4 (or frostbite2 and 3) .. one of the reasons that we have made major changes are to take advantage of new hardware better and squeeze out maximum power from the new multi-core PC and nextgen consoles . Scores of code now runs in parallel on multiple processors instead of sequentially (on only one processor ) .
When the code is not " thread-safe " executes in parallel , it is a little " accident" if it works or creates problems ( crashes ) . It is extremely difficult as developers to verify if the code is thread safe or not ( ivf in c / c + +) and BF 4 consisting of several million lines of code . It becomes the " timing" - dependent and different hardware (in combination with background processes and operating systems ) have different timing of how things are executed.
At work , we all have reasonably similar machines ( as in all workplaces to order many computers at a time) and " timing" coverage is thus unfortunately not so good.
Although we have done much testing so this has come as a terrible surprise and bitten us hard in the butt (yes, no EA or Dice has ever said " **** it , we release it anyway" ) . There are worked hard on trying to solve all these problems (many are tweaked iom latest patch but since it is so " random " - driven , it's very difficult to say how many there are left ) .
Unfortunately, it may be that if you have a certain cpu and drive with a particular operating system and at the same time has a particular process in the background so you attract up poor " timing" more often than others , causing crashes and other bugs. This should be fixed _of course_ of us but as you might imagine , it may be sick hard to find these errors.
Hope that my post explains a lot even though it may not make your gaming experience better :-/ "_

If these statements truly come from a DICE/Frostbite official then things are clear. BF4 is probably the most technically advanced game out there, it is extremely complex and they are constantly pushing the envelope with it. This explains the endless bugs and crashes but of course it doesn't justify them- they should have had a lengthytrue beta period to iron things out, and not use customers are beta testers. Regardless ,it will take time to sort everything out. A bit disappointing that the problem is so paramount but it gives peace of mind.


----------



## Krazee

No love for nades, lol


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> 
> 
> No love for nades, lol










Pistol servers are dumb in BF...


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> the hit boxes are still a bit wonky, and their claimed performance increases for NVidia users is not showing on my end. I am using the latest beta drivers. I have seen the videos with 290x cards and the FPS does not drop below 150 it seems like unless some intense action is going on. I watched a video by frankieonPC and he had a demonstration PC with dual 290's and the fps was really solid above 150 most of the time even in large servers. I know the 290x's are more powerful than my SC 780's but at low settings mine should be getting close to that level of FPS that he was running with the game maxed out and 155% resolution with his video capture running. I looked at my fps in the same scenes and it was about half or it would drop to less than 60 in the similar areas where his would drop to maybe 110fps. THis is with my settings at med-high no AA or post processing and 100% resolution. Something is very very wrong with NVidia drivers for this game it seems. Basically SLI does not work well still no matter what they say. I am considering going to win 8.1 to see if that is a fix like a lot of people say it is.


Hey buddy. I think I just saw the video you referred to in this post. Is it this one? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qKSiamr43Y

If so, I'm almost certain that FPS isn't 150+ but rather 50+. I think the first digit is actually a word (maybe 'video'?) written vertically. The commentator says that his FPS doesn't drop below around 60fps which ties in with the image. He also says if you want the best performance you can turn off some options, which I'm sure he wouldn't mention if he wasn't dipping below 150fps.

I feel a bit better about my cards now. Going to try 155% resolution scaling tonight now that SLI is fixed (yay!) and see what sort of fps I average. Also noticed his FOV was 90, so will copy that setting too.

On another note, I feel like I'm restricted by my CPU. It absolutely won't clock higher than 4.4GHz regardless of voltage. Wondering if I should look at a 4770K and hope I get luckier with the silicon lottery. Alternatively, that money would go a long way towards water-cooling these graphics cards. Not sure which upgrade path to take...?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> BF4 is probably the most technically advanced game out there, it is extremely complex and they are constantly pushing the envelope with it.


No it isnt.
Its just jibber jabber.

Whats advanced about it?
Triggermodelswapdestruction?
64 players? Planetside got thousands.
"Levolution"?


----------



## The-racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> No it isnt.
> Its just jibber jabber.
> 
> Whats advanced about it?
> Triggermodelswapdestruction?
> 64 players? Planetside got thousands.
> "Levolution"?


Like i said a 1000 pages back.
It is one of the most advanced coding you can see at this very moment.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> Like i said a 1000 pages back.
> It is one of the most advanced coding you can see at this very moment.


Okay. Prove it?


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> No it isnt.
> Its just jibber jabber.
> 
> Whats advanced about it?
> Triggermodelswapdestruction?
> 64 players? Planetside got thousands.
> "Levolution"?


For starters, PS2 is largely single threaded while BF4 is arguably the most well threaded game out there (Crysis 3 is up there too but it has nowhere near as complex multiplayer). Generally speaking BF4 is much more state of the art than PS2 but I don't wish to go further offtopic.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> There's a very interesting thread in the official forums.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955064770802230932/1/
> 
> (translated via goggle translate)
> 
> _
> "I , like frostbite developers would like to squeeze in a few words here on fz . , I know that there 's any consolation for those who have a lot of problems but I still want to tell you why some of the problems occur and why it is so unevenly who has problems
> As you may now understand , it's a big difference .in terms of code on BF3 and BF4 (or frostbite2 and 3) .. one of the reasons that we have made major changes are to take advantage of new hardware better and squeeze out maximum power from the new multi-core PC and nextgen consoles . Scores of code now runs in parallel on multiple processors instead of sequentially (on only one processor ) .
> When the code is not " thread-safe " executes in parallel , it is a little " accident" if it works or creates problems ( crashes ) . It is extremely difficult as developers to verify if the code is thread safe or not ( ivf in c / c + +) and BF 4 consisting of several million lines of code . It becomes the " timing" - dependent and different hardware (in combination with background processes and operating systems ) have different timing of how things are executed.
> At work , we all have reasonably similar machines ( as in all workplaces to order many computers at a time) and " timing" coverage is thus unfortunately not so good.
> Although we have done much testing so this has come as a terrible surprise and bitten us hard in the butt (yes, no EA or Dice has ever said " **** it , we release it anyway" ) . There are worked hard on trying to solve all these problems (many are tweaked iom latest patch but since it is so " random " - driven , it's very difficult to say how many there are left ) .
> Unfortunately, it may be that if you have a certain cpu and drive with a particular operating system and at the same time has a particular process in the background so you attract up poor " timing" more often than others , causing crashes and other bugs. This should be fixed _of course_ of us but as you might imagine , it may be sick hard to find these errors.
> Hope that my post explains a lot even though it may not make your gaming experience better :-/ "_
> 
> If these statements truly come from a DICE/Frostbite official then things are clear. BF4 is probably the most technically advanced game out there, it is extremely complex and they are constantly pushing the envelope with it. This explains the endless bugs and crashes but of course it doesn't justify them- they should have had a lengthytrue beta period to iron things out, and not use customers are beta testers. Regardless ,it will take time to sort everything out. A bit disappointing that the problem is so paramount but it gives peace of mind.


yeah is the most demanding game in term of programing codes and stuff... at the end it will be a great game.


----------



## JAM3S121

I am looking for someone who wants to drive either a LAV, Tank or Scout/Transport Heli for a few hours tonight. I am going to be playing all day/night and need to finish my Engineer Expert Assignment, it requires 50 repair ribbons and i am only at 18 out of 50, I've finished the assault, support and recon ones and want to finish this too. I don't care if you suck as long as we get a few kills and I can constantly repair you. Invite me on battlelog @ jam3sd121, same on origin and I have a mic and will talk in squad chat.

Thanks

jam3sd121

Again I dont care if you fly the heli and only get one kill as long as were in the air and im repairing im happy, and same with LAV/tank.. just looking to repair since I can barely net 1 ribbon per game in conquest large right now.. people just bail out of vehicles or don't let me repair..


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> yeah is the most demanding game in term of programing codes and stuff...


Sounds legit.


----------



## ihatelolcats

to me "most demanding" sounds a lot like "most poorly optimized"
i get that its a complicated game but, idk. even if it is the most advanced engine, if they're not able to make it work then whats the point


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> to me "most demanding" sounds a lot like "most poorly optimized"
> i get that its a complicated game but, idk. even if it is the most advanced engine, if they're not able to make it work then whats the point


PhysX runs better than BF4 LOL.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> For starters, PS2 is largely single threaded while BF4 is arguably the most well threaded game out there (Crysis 3 is up there too but it has nowhere near as complex multiplayer). Generally speaking BF4 is much more state of the art than PS2 but I don't wish to go further offtopic.


BF4 cant handle 64 players on a multithreaded engine.
But PS2 can handle thousands on singlethreaded? Sounds like PS2 > BF4 in tech.

Anymore than ~32 players in BF4 leads to some wonky netcode issues.


----------



## Ponycar

Anybody notice any issues with people in crosshairs not going down? I had 3 people in my sights with my LMG (QBB 95-1) and I unloaded a full drum of ammo then whipped out my pistol and only managed to kill 1 of them before I got killed and they got away. Seemed to happen around 3 separate times, unload a clip on someone or a group and totally miss. Might also be my typical suckery but normally I get at least those kills.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> BF4 cant handle 64 players on a multithreaded engine.
> But PS2 can handle thousands on singlethreaded? Sounds like PS2 > BF4 in tech.
> 
> Anymore than ~32 players in BF4 leads to some wonky netcode issues.


"Dealing" says nothing. Whether you like or not PS2 is inferior in graphics, sound, physics. BF4 is totally broken, it shouldn't be out yet but comparing PS2 vs BF4 on player count basis is irrelevant, PS2 is on a different class.I admire it for its combat scale but it is like comparing an indycar to a Formula 1 car.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponycar*
> 
> Anybody notice any issues with people in crosshairs not going down? I had 3 people in my sights with my LMG (QBB 95-1) and I unloaded a full drum of ammo then whipped out my pistol and only managed to kill 1 of them before I got killed and they got away. Seemed to happen around 3 separate times, unload a clip on someone or a group and totally miss. Might also be my typical suckery but normally I get at least those kills.


yeah, thats happened to me before with lmg. it looks absolutely stupid when it happens. i think the trick is to tap fire. but if i cant full auto groups of guys at close range whats the point of having a large mag weapon?


----------



## JAM3S121

how is the game broken.. ive played about 70 hours and crashed maybe 4 times total? maybe we should make a seperate thread for complainers...


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> how is the game broken.. ive played about 70 hours and crashed maybe 4 times total? maybe we should make a seperate thread for complainers...


You might wanna read that post of mine where a Frostbite guy actually apologizes to players. The game is broken for hundreds of thousands of us.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> 
> 
> No love for nades, lol


Pistol servers typically don't allow lethal grenades. Not even flash grenades because they can kill someone at low health.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pistol servers are dumb in BF...


Why? xD The pistols are fun to use in BF4. It also makes leveling them up a lot easier since it takes quite a long time to level them up normally.

I just wish DICE would make the .44 a bit more useful. It feels awesome but it's too slow and that delay just makes it impractical.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> You might wanna read that post of mine where a Frostbite guy actually apologizes to players. The game is broken for hundreds of thousands of us.


Eh.. Proof? I mean, yeah the game is broken for a lot of people but how exactly do you get hundreds of thousands?


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Eh.. Proof? I mean, yeah the game is broken for a lot of people but how exactly do you get hundreds of thousands?


You are right. Should have said millions.


----------



## moocowman

Okay then..


----------



## VindalooJim

I don't want to come across as a (insert expletive here) in case there're still people having issues with BF4, but after todays patch the actual game itself is working fine for me now







.

The hit detection however still needs tweaking ...


----------



## Kuivamaa

At a point even DICE claimed that average crashes per player is once every 6 games (the wording was -"it is now *down* to one crash every 6 games"). If you aren't crashing at all, you are part of a lucky,tiny minority.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> At a point even DICE claimed that average crashes per player is once every 6 games (the wording was -"it is now *down* to one crash every 6 games"). If you aren't crashing at all, you are part of a lucky,tiny minority.


Can I see the post/tweet/whatever that this came from?

I'm just trying to see where you're getting your numbers from.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> On my list. How do you think it ranks among the other assault guns?
> Well, it seems because there were so many issues at launch and DICE slowly patching the game we've found there is an ADS bug. So sometimes when you shoot when ADS, the shots dont register. Hopefully, this too will be eliminated soon.


It's my favorite right now but I dont have the ACE>
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> So what card could play it on ultra... and 4x?


CFX 290
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> srr is hands down the best sniper


I'm loving the L96 because of the hit damage and fast pull.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Haven't seen my friends list with 0 online since forever. Can't be arsed to stop mining to see if the stupid game is any better. I'm sure they broke something else.


This is why I have 4 extra 290x's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> That happens all the time. Some d-bag was complaining about me last night because I went 24-2 in an attack boat.


Lol some guys in my clan hate when we go to Parcel because they know i'll be driving around rapping everything that moves. But its nice because i always have engineers now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deicidium*
> 
> i'm thinking of swapping my i3-2120 to an i5-2320+ additional cash since it's cost efficient. Will I see a great improvement if I do that? My problem now is how to get the funds for the additional cash needed in that swap


That i3 is holding you back with BF4.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pistol servers are dumb in BF...


Lies, 64 man pistol is pretty darn fun.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Can I see the post/tweet/whatever that this came from?
> 
> I'm just trying to see where you're getting your numbers from.


It's on battlelog,I remember reading it,wished I had screencapped it,and I am not going to go searching through that cesspit of a place to find it lol.


----------



## JAM3S121

so.. does anyone want to drive/pilot and i can repair you 24/7 all game ? i really need the ribbons to finsih this assignment.


----------



## pc-illiterate

im still getting the flickering. was happening on rogue transmission.
i guess i'll try other map...


----------



## donrapello

Raging gamers are sometimes funny.. as this guy here. He promised to kill some players mothers and rp*e 'em couple of time in 3 matches I was in that server. Called everyone hacker who killed him









Funniest part was when I asked in chat if he also plays cod, enemy team member told me not to flame after 20 insulting comments from his team mate









anyway, bf4 seems to be playable with sli again for me. I had some serious gpu usage problems, but those seem to be caused by shadowplay. Weird, but it dropped gpu usage to 72-78% and it stuttered like hell. 2 hit kills from miles away with any weapon still occur, but wht. Enjoying it still.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> "Dealing" says nothing. Whether you like or not PS2 is inferior in graphics, sound, physics. BF4 is totally broken, it shouldn't be out yet but comparing PS2 vs BF4 on player count basis is irrelevant, PS2 is on a different class.I admire it for its combat scale but it is like comparing an indycar to a Formula 1 car.


Inferior?
You've obviously never played it. Some textures could use a boost but other than that, what exactly?

Whats wrong with the physics? They dont get wonky when you hit another vehicle with your vehicle.
You dont die when you jump 2 meters.

Or are you referring to the poor destruction as physics? Theres little to no physics applied to destruction, 99% of the particles go through the ground and do not interact with eachother.


----------



## waylo88

So, another one of my favorite servers (FFG) bites the dust. Their 32-man server was ALWAYS full with an added 3-5 people always in queue. Now they switched to China Rising and it's pretty dead (5-10 people max). I don't get why these servers do that crap. Fastest way to kill your server is to switch to CR.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> So, another one of my favorite servers (FFG) bites the dust. Their 32-man server was ALWAYS full with an added 3-5 people always in queue. Now they switched to China Rising and it's pretty dead (5-10 people max). I don't get why these servers do that crap. Fastest way to kill your server is to switch to CR.


Is the DLC that bad or lack of premium players?


----------



## donrapello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Is the DLC that bad or lack of premium players?


I don't think that China Rising is that bad.. most maps are fine with players who love using tanks and choppers. Guilin Peaks is lovely for infantry players like me.

No matter what, there will always be people whining and b**ching about something. I play the game and try not to loose my nerves with bugs, since it's always been fun.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donrapello*
> 
> I don't think that China Rising is that bad.. most maps are fine with players who love using tanks and choppers. Guilin Peaks is lovely for infantry players like me.
> 
> No matter what, there will always be people whining and b**ching about something. I play the game and try not to loose my nerves with bugs, since it's always been fun.


Only the desert map is good, however its so barren and empty. Why not more bases?! Its just sand and one cluster.. in the middle.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> So, another one of my favorite servers (FFG) bites the dust. Their 32-man server was ALWAYS full with an added 3-5 people always in queue. Now they switched to China Rising and it's pretty dead (5-10 people max). I don't get why these servers do that crap. Fastest way to kill your server is to switch to CR.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the DLC that bad or lack of premium players?
Click to expand...

It's probably from the lack of players as a whole. Tons of people ragequit over all the issues so far. Then to throw a DLC into the mix to divide the playerbase even further....


----------



## donrapello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Only the desert map is good, however its so barren and empty. Why not more bases?! Its just sand and one cluster.. in the middle.


That's only map that I don't like for conquest. 48 snipers and 16 vehicle drivers.. Whoopee..
For tdm it's fine. If it seems empty, I wonder what game mode you're playing and with how many players..


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donrapello*
> 
> That's only map that I don't like for conquest. 48 snipers and 16 vehicle drivers.. Whoopee..
> For tdm it's fine. If it seems empty, I wonder what game mode you're playing and with how many players..


I only play Conquest because the other modes are broken or terribly boring.

I mostly fly on Conq maps whenever a vehicle is available and I rarely see more than 3 recons per side, I see more engineers with SRAW or stingers and supports.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> It's probably from the lack of players as a whole. Tons of people ragequit over all the issues so far. Then to throw a DLC into the mix to divide the playerbase even further....


Probably not.. BF4 peaks higher in active players on PC than BF3 did throughout its life. It usually has around the same amount of players that TF2 and CS:GO do on Steam which are among the top 5 most played games on steam regarding player activity.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Probably not.. BF4 peaks higher in active players on PC than BF3 did throughout its life. It usually has around the same amount of players that TF2 and CS:GO do on Steam which are among the top 5 most played games on steam regarding player activity.


Source?


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Source?


http://bf4stats.com/
http://store.steampowered.com/stats/

Currently BF4 has around the same amount of players that BF3 typically peaked at. BF4 peaks at around 70k-80k and on some days I've seen it up to 100k (on PC).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Only the desert map is good, however its so barren and empty. Why not more bases?! Its just sand and one cluster.. in the middle.


I see a lot of love for Guilin Peaks and Dragon Pass.

I really like the look of the China Rising maps. I'll be getting premium after I get my new motherboard.


----------



## donrapello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I only play Conquest because the other modes are broken or terribly boring.
> 
> I mostly fly on Conq maps whenever a vehicle is available and I rarely see more than 3 recons per side, I see more engineers with SRAW or stingers and supports.


When I've played Silk Road, there are several scopes everywhere and 10 tanks + choppers.. Desert = Not many places to take cover as infantry if you're actually trying to capture something and that's about it. In other CR maps it's possible to use cover and different routes to ptfo without vehicles, since you have some cover.

Every player has his own style to play, so you really can't argue about these things. Some are jet,chopper,tank wh**es and some love playing infantry. I love doing everything else than jets, since I suck with 'em. It's useless for me to fly a jet since it won't help anyone


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> http://bf4stats.com/
> http://store.steampowered.com/stats/
> 
> Currently BF4 has around the same amount of players that BF3 typically peaked at. BF4 peaks at around 70k-80k and on some days I've seen it up to 100k (on PC).
> I see a lot of love for Guilin Peaks and Dragon Pass.
> 
> I really like the look of the China Rising maps. I'll be getting premium after I get my new motherboard.


It's also Friday evening. My friends list was pretty empty this week as most seem to be either quitting, or sitting it out until the bugs are addressed. More people on today to test the patch.

And it's pretty crazy to see just how wildly a whole servers play style can differ. One server might see a lot of snipers, while another almost none for the same map.


----------



## Ponycar

I like that one in the desert and that's about it, I can tolerate the other china rising maps and that one with the cave/tunnel complex in the middle annoys me and I'd rather avoid it. Is it odd that I'm anticipating the second assault maps?


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> It's also Friday evening. My friends list was pretty empty this week as most seem to be either quitting, or sitting it out until the bugs are addressed. More people on today to test the patch.
> 
> And it's pretty crazy to see just how wildly a whole servers play style can differ. One server might see a lot of snipers, while another almost none for the same map.


Every time I've checked it around 3-ish eastern, it has between 70k-80k currently active players. That includes a couple days ago while the CF/SLI bug was still going on.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Inferior?
> You've obviously never played it. Some textures could use a boost but other than that, what exactly?
> 
> Whats wrong with the physics? They dont get wonky when you hit another vehicle with your vehicle.
> You dont die when you jump 2 meters.
> 
> Or are you referring to the poor destruction as physics? Theres little to no physics applied to destruction, 99% of the particles go through the ground and do not interact with eachother.


I've played it alot. Models,environment,lightning,textures, everything is inferior - the sound capabilities are worlds apart. PS2 has none of the sound detail of BF3/BF4, you can tell from where that rocket comes in a tunnel, you can tell what surface that bullet that went through your ear hit, if it was concrete,metal or what have you. As for physics ,everything from vehicular motion to ragdoll. BF4 has a more precise physics engine. Bugs? Aplenty, but comparing their engines pound for pound is like comparing Artest to LeBron.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> I've played it alot. Models,environment,lightning,textures, everything is inferior - the sound capabilities are worlds apart. PS2 has none of the sound detail of BF3/BF4, you can tell from where that rocket comes in a tunnel, you can tell what surface that bullet that went through your ear hit, if it was concrete,metal or what have you. As for physics ,everything from vehicular motion to ragdoll. BF4 has a more precise physics engine. Bugs? Aplenty, but comparing their engines pound for pound is like comparing Artest to LeBron.


"bulelt went through your eat hit"
wat?
Through your ear? And hit? wat

Sounds? All Battlefield has is reverb extreme. Every interior sounds the same whenever you shoot with a gun really.
A tank outside a hut sounds the same as a tank outside a massive cave. Same copy pasta reverb.

Lighting* and not really, ever seen the game during night, dawn or dusk? Blows BF out of the water.
Environment? Youre comparing tiny 1km2 maps with a 16km2 maps and THOUSANDS fo players and not 64 where everyone has mostly the same skin.

Precise physics engine?

Challenge for all of you who believe so: Drive over a tiny rock with a tank. Drive up a slope with a tank. Drive into another vehicle without the entire game freaking out. And put it on youtube.


----------



## JAM3S121

anyone want me to repair them all night in heli/tank/lav? i need repair ribbons add jam3sd121


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> "bulelt went through your eat hit"
> wat?
> Through your ear? And hit? wat
> 
> Sounds? All Battlefield has is reverb extreme. Every interior sounds the same whenever you shoot with a gun really.
> A tank outside a hut sounds the same as a tank outside a massive cave. Same copy pasta reverb.
> 
> Lighting* and not really, ever seen the game during night, dawn or dusk? Blows BF out of the water.
> Environment? Youre comparing tiny 1km2 maps with a 16km2 maps and THOUSANDS fo players and not 64 where everyone has mostly the same skin.
> 
> Precise physics engine?
> 
> Challenge for all of you who believe so: Drive over a tiny rock with a tank. Drive up a slope with a tank. Drive into another vehicle without the entire game freaking out. And put it on youtube.


On the topic of sound design, BF4 really does have amazing sound design and I would definitely say it's of the best in any game. While guns don't sound exactly the same as their real life counterpart, you can hear a lot of subtleties from the real life counterparts. They're really just not as loud because it would be deafening if they were as loud as real life. xD

As for physics.. I can do all of those things. It is messy sometimes, but no physics engine is perfect. Every game has its weird issues.


----------



## RexKobra

I tired out the ACE23, but its a pellet gun compared to the AKU 12 carbine in BURST mode. In BURST node, you get a rate of fire of 1000 rounds per minute. With a stability rating of 91, the AKU 12 in burst mode is a laser beam of death. All it takes is a couple bursts and it drops enemies like flies. The gun is great from any distance, against one enemy or three. The gun works so well that I can't use anything else.

I try not to talk about it much, as I don't want Dice to nerf it.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> "bulelt went through your eat hit"
> wat?
> Through your ear? And hit? wat
> 
> Sounds? All Battlefield has is reverb extreme. Every interior sounds the same whenever you shoot with a gun really.
> A tank outside a hut sounds the same as a tank outside a massive cave. Same copy pasta reverb.
> 
> Lighting* and not really, ever seen the game during night, dawn or dusk? Blows BF out of the water.
> Environment? Youre comparing tiny 1km2 maps with a 16km2 maps and THOUSANDS fo players and not 64 where everyone has mostly the same skin.
> 
> Precise physics engine?
> 
> Challenge for all of you who believe so: Drive over a tiny rock with a tank. Drive up a slope with a tank. Drive into another vehicle without the entire game freaking out. And put it on youtube.


I meant next to your ear. You seriously haven't had an RPG flying next to you in metro? There is nothing so sophisticated in PS2. As for reverb, it is obvious and have mentioned it already in my review of BF4-but if you truly wanna hear heavy reverb, play MOH (2010). Other than that if you listen carefuly you can hear bullet impact on metal pipes even.
As for vehicles, we are comparing BF4 and PS2 ,not talking simulation, Battlefield has never been one,not even close. PS2 vehicles feel like driving a magic carpet and motion looks as if it is a piece of cardboard. BF in comparison is miles ahead, at least I get a feeling of inertia there. Your thousands of players are less detailed, have cheaper/simplier animations/physics/mechanics/everything, the only area the massive scale of PS2 is reflected is in RAM usage.

http://www.playstationlifestyle.net/2013/08/05/the-ps4s-big-challenge-is-its-amd-chip-that-heavily-relies-on-multi-threading-says-planetside-2-dev/

_
"Our engine sucks at that right now. We are multi-threaded, but the primary gameplay thread is very expensive. The biggest piece of engineering work that they're doing right now, and it's an enormous effort, is to go back through the engine and re-optimize it to be really, truly multi-threaded and break the gameplay thread up. That's a very challenging thing to do because we're doing a lot of stuff - tracking all these different players, all of their movements, all the projectiles, all the physics they're doing."_

That's the point. Sony is looking to rewrite their whole freaking engine in order to make it multithreaded, somewhere that DICE already is. And we get back to my initial post, from battlelog. DICE has already split the threads and part of their mischief is that this is no easy task.
At the end of the day, PS2 is still a DX9 title and DX9 is obsolete. Let's stop pretending PS2 is something that it's not. Even its developers don't.


----------



## skupples

ohhh you know. A real beta instead of a teaser would of likely sorted out many of these post release bugs. One map is not a full beta test. One of the original QA statements made by DICE was a joke. They could of had those 100,000 hours of tests if they would of setup a structured beta. A different map, & weapons each day. Boom, much more thorough testing.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> I meant next to your ear. You seriously haven't had an RPG flying next to you in metro? There is nothing so sophisticated in PS2. As for reverb, it is obvious and have mentioned it already in my review of BF4-but if you truly wanna hear heavy reverb, play MOH (2010). Other than that if you listen carefuly you can hear bullet impact on metal pipes even.
> As for vehicles, we are comparing BF4 and PS2 ,not talking simulation, Battlefield has never been one,not even close. PS2 vehicles feel like driving a magic carpet and motion looks as if it is a piece of cardboard. BF in comparison is miles ahead, at least I get a feeling of inertia there. Your thousands of players are less detailed, have cheaper/simplier animations/physics/mechanics/everything, the only area the massive scale of PS2 is reflected is in RAM usage.
> 
> http://www.playstationlifestyle.net/2013/08/05/the-ps4s-big-challenge-is-its-amd-chip-that-heavily-relies-on-multi-threading-says-planetside-2-dev/
> 
> _
> "Our engine sucks at that right now. We are multi-threaded, but the primary gameplay thread is very expensive. The biggest piece of engineering work that they're doing right now, and it's an enormous effort, is to go back through the engine and re-optimize it to be really, truly multi-threaded and break the gameplay thread up. That's a very challenging thing to do because we're doing a lot of stuff - tracking all these different players, all of their movements, all the projectiles, all the physics they're doing."_
> 
> That's the point. Sony is looking to rewrite their whole freaking engine in order to make it multithreaded, somewhere that DICE already is. And we get back to my initial post, from battlelog. DICE has already split the threads and part of their mischief is that this is no easy task.
> At the end of the day, PS2 is still a DX9 title and DX9 is obsolete. Let's stop pretending PS2 is something that it's not. Even its developers don't.


Now we know that you're an extremist fan of Battlefield.

Reverb isnt taxing. Any game can have that, why would a game with thousands of players have reverb? Your ears would just ache.
Having "bullets" hitting objects isnt taxing, cause its not even accurate.

Whos talking simulation?
BF4 has serious problems with its vehicles. Shame you wont accept that. And it wont be fixed, cause its clientside physics that is sent to the server and then to all the other clients rather than serverside.. its horrendous. Cause all sorts of problems. And tanks have problems driving up basic slopes, sometimes they do a whopping 180* turn doing that. Cant drive over some pebbles, or small craters withuot the entire tank going crazy, bouncing and stuff. A real tank doesnt. A real tank can keep steady. Try standing still on a craterfield, you cant, the tank is bouncing like mad because it doesnt know what to do... or game rather. It feels so stiff driving most of the vehicles, they dont even have suspension.

BF2 > BF4 in terms of vehicle physics.

Its thousands vs 64.
Thousands > 64.
Ofcourse it has less detail. What are you thinking with? Its thousands not 64. Talking scale PS2 > BF4. Dont you find it impressive what a singlethreaded engine can achieve? 16km2 landscape with thousands of players and good graphics? Especially during night, its a bloody lightshow, its crazy good looking then, cause each tracer cast light on the ground.

BF4 wouldnt even be able to do hundreds with the same detail as PS2, even with its multithreaded engine. It cant even cope with 64... without glitching out its entire netcode.

DX9 vs DX11, whats the difference? I see none at all other than tesselation which isnt even worth it, and does BF4 even have that?


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> ohhh you know. A real beta instead of a teaser would of likely sorted out many of these post release bugs. One map is not a full beta test. One of the original QA statements made by DICE was a joke. They could of had those 100,000 hours of tests if they would of setup a structured beta. A different map, & weapons each day. Boom, much more thorough testing.


Eh.. The beta didn't have many of the crashing issues that the launch build had. Something happened as they changed things between the beta and the release. A longer beta wouldn't have fixed that. ArmA 3 had plenty of issues at launch at that game had a really long beta.

Seriously, people give betas a little too much credit. They help with balancing features, getting specific glitches and just getting general feedback from the community. There are still changes made between betas and release that could end up breaking a game.


----------



## IAmDay

My HDD failed and I had to use my SSD to install my OS. Don't feel like filling it up with an incomplete game. Fix your game EA/DICE.


----------



## brazilianloser

Well after putting the game aside for a few days decided to update and see how it is going so far, only to find out that my BF4 wont update error Folder In Use being that the game is not in use. Anyways back to leaving it be for a while.


----------



## Cy5Patrick

I know nobody asked but today i had 2 gaming sessions of 2 hours each, No crash or glitch, this with a 4.7ghz CPU OC and 2 gtx 660 SLI @ 1202mhz OC, things are starting to look up after today patch.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Eh.. The beta didn't have many of the crashing issues that the launch build had. Something happened as they changed things between the beta and the release. A longer beta wouldn't have fixed that. ArmA 3 had plenty of issues at launch at that game had a really long beta.
> 
> Seriously, people give betas a little too much credit. They help with balancing features, getting specific glitches and just getting general feedback from the community. There are still changes made between betas and release that could end up breaking a game.


Sure, but the beta wasn't a beta. It was a teaser/demo. 90% of the comments/bugs posted about it were responded to with "we already have another build of the game lawlzorz"


----------



## james8

personally I think we should cut DICE some slacks.

Launching the game on a total of 5 platforms is unprecedented (I think) so it is obvious that it won't be perfect.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> personally I think we should cut DICE some slacks.
> 
> Launching the game on a total of 5 platforms is unprecedented (I think) so it is obvious that it won't be perfect.


yup, we should cut them some slack for releasing a broken game and making us basically paid beta testers, but at least that didn't stop them from releasing their dlc so they could wring some more money from their customers


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> yup, we should cut them some slack for releasing a broken game and making us basically paid beta testers, but at least that didn't stop them from releasing their dlc so they could wring some more money from their customers


Well, no one actually told you to buy it. There is a choice there and you could have waited until release to see how it was. It would have been the smart thing to do as well, considering every Battlefield game releases with its fair share of bugs.

*edit* God.. people really don't like AA. xD Towards the end of my last round, people were trying to ram me with jets and everything. I somehow survived, too.. Went 15-0.







I was going to stop when I died, but that never happened.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Well, no one actually told you to buy it. There is a choice there and you could have waited until release to see how it was. It would have been the smart thing to do as well, considering every Battlefield game releases with its fair share of bugs.
> 
> *edit* God.. people really don't like AA. xD Towards the end of my last round, people were trying to ram me with jets and everything. I somehow survived, too.. Went 15-0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to stop when I died, but that never happened.


Common, I know you just love to play the contrarian roll but this is ridiculous. When a company releases a product, it's saying it's finished and working properly. At no time, or place did dice or ea say the game wasn't finished or had issues. Never was that mentioned prior to launch Lets just ignore the lawsuit. And the history of the company or the industry for that matter is completely irrelevant and asinine to even bring up. When a company does release an improperly functioning product, there is a recall, or refund given. Failing that, lawsuits begin to pop up. The behavior is unacceptable, in any industry, PERIOD. So this buyer beware logic is idiotic.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Common, I know you just love to play the contrarian roll but this is ridiculous. When a company releases a product, it's saying it's finished and working properly. At no time, or place did dice or ea say the game wasn't finished or had issues. Never was that mentioned. And the history of the company or the industry for that matter is completely irrelevant and asinine to even bring up. When a company does release an improperly functioning product, there is a recall, or refund given. Failing that, lawsuits begin to pop up. The behavior is unacceptable, in any industry, PERIOD. So this buyer beware logic is idiotic.


I never said that it was acceptable. I've said it time and time again that it's very disappointing that the game was released in the state that it was. However, people need to stop acting like DICE forced them preorder or buy the game at release. Not just for DICE's games, either, but games in general. It may not be desirable, but it happens a lot in this industry (and in other industries) and it's been happening for a long time. It doesn't change the fact that maybe consumers may need to be a little bit smarter when they purchase something and stop acting like they were forced to buy anything. Look before you leap.

Seriously, the reason I end up siding with developers so much is because consumers make it so hard to feel sorry for them. Is it really that hard to think that maybe, just maybe, the game was going be extremely buggy at release just like just about every other online multiplayer game in existence? Of course it doesn't make what DICE did any better but still..


----------



## Forceman

Anyone else ever have the sound go real quiet all of a sudden? Not the sound cutting out bug, all the sounds were still there, just at like 10% or the regular volume. Everything in Windows was the same (and sounded the same), and all the game settings were the same (it happened mid-round), but even adjusting the settings didn't change anything. Really weird.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Common, I know you just love to play the contrarian roll but this is ridiculous. When a company releases a product, it's saying it's finished and working properly. At no time, or place did dice or ea say the game wasn't finished or had issues. Never was that mentioned prior to launch Lets just ignore the lawsuit. And the history of the company or the industry for that matter is completely irrelevant and asinine to even bring up. When a company does release an improperly functioning product, there is a recall, or refund given. Failing that, lawsuits begin to pop up. The behavior is unacceptable, in any industry, PERIOD. So this buyer beware logic is idiotic.


Please in the past 10 years tell me one AAA game that has been pushed out the door with bugs has been completely recalled or completely refunded? The only ones at all that I can recall to do ANYTHING are D3 and Sim City. Those were both due to server loads that ACTUALLY made the games unplayable. You say that the history of the company or the industry for that matter is completely irrelevant and asinine to even bring up? The game is far from unplayable and I can vouch for 7 out of 8 of my friends that the game has ran extremely smooth for them. There were day one hiccups that were attributed to drivers and some crashing. Also, the 8th friend was having the crashing issue but that is now resolved. These machines also ranged the low end to high end spectrum. I agree that games should be completely polished before released but in the current generation we live this will not change sadly. People want the product ASAP and developers like DICE really try to do their best IMO to get everything done in the time frames they are allotted by the publishers. The real problem is the vocal minority that have these issues and just scream at the top of their lungs like its EVERYONE having the same problem as them. That's just not the case in MOST situations.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Anyone else ever have the sound go real quiet all of a sudden? Not the sound cutting out bug, all the sounds were still there, just at like 10% or the regular volume. Everything in Windows was the same (and sounded the same), and all the game settings were the same (it happened mid-round), but even adjusting the settings didn't change anything. Really weird.


None of my friends or I have experienced this before. Do you happen to use any third party VO-IP programs like teamspeak, mumble, skype, or ventrilo? I know Mumble and Skype have features that lower the volume of other sounds on the computer.


----------



## flopper

Main beef I have with BF4 is that the label says Battlefield but gameplay isnt.
I had fun with Bf1942 and Bf2 for over 8 years and then BF3 and now BF4 just isnt fun.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Sure thing, guy I've never seen before. Tell that to the people on my friends list (a whole lot more than a sample size of 8 lol) and the thousands reporting issues in the official forums. Not to mention the consoles and their share of game breaking issues.

Another case of user error.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> personally I think we should cut DICE some slacks.
> Launching the game on a total of 5 platforms is unprecedented (I think) so it is obvious that it won't be perfect.


There was no 5 systems launched in a day for BF4(next gen consoles were not out) and frankly that will be the actual reality for plenty of games in the first half if not the entire upcoming year. They deserve 0 slack....they got tons of money....enough for real hit detection and the whole nine. What they did or did not do with it is on them.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> There was no 5 systems launched in a day for BF4(next gen consoles were not out) and frankly that will be the actual reality for plenty of games in the first half if not the entire upcoming year. They deserve 0 slack....they got tons of money....enough for real hit detection and the whole nine. What they did or did not do with it is on them.


*USER ERROR.*

The first few months of BF3 were almost as bad and here we are not two years later going through even worse. Now, what does that say about this developers competency level? Most of the people I know thought that they would give them a second chance. I know, stupid gullible us right? Well it won't happen again, that's for sure. It's not just the performance of the game,a lot the content is off the charts stupid.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> http://bf4stats.com/
> http://store.steampowered.com/stats/.


Interesting site. It's nice to see the PC as the most played format.

It's also interesting to see how much of a lead the PlayStaion has over the Xbox on both generations.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> On the topic of sound design, BF4 really does have amazing sound design and I would definitely say it's of the best in any game. While guns don't sound exactly the same as their real life counterpart, you can hear a lot of subtleties from the real life counterparts. They're really just not as loud because it would be deafening if they were as loud as real life. xD
> 
> As for physics.. I can do all of those things. It is messy sometimes, but no physics engine is perfect. Every game has its weird issues.


I... for once, actually agree with you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> My HDD failed and I had to use my SSD to install my OS. Don't feel like filling it up with an incomplete game. Fix your game EA/DICE.


That's a bummer- hope you had it backed up!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Well, no one actually told you to buy it. There is a choice there and you could have waited until release to see how it was. It would have been the smart thing to do as well, considering every Battlefield game releases with its fair share of bugs.


Again, I totally agree with you - what is this sorcery MooMan?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Common, I know you just love to play the contrarian roll but this is ridiculous. When a company releases a product, it's saying it's finished and working properly. At no time, or place did dice or ea say the game wasn't finished or had issues. Never was that mentioned prior to launch Lets just ignore the lawsuit. And the history of the company or the industry for that matter is completely irrelevant and asinine to even bring up. When a company does release an improperly functioning product, there is a recall, or refund given. Failing that, lawsuits begin to pop up. The behavior is unacceptable, in any industry, PERIOD. So this buyer beware logic is idiotic.


Pleeease...don't be so naive, skewed.

When a company releases a product it either means that the shareholders are breathing down the creators necks or that it's the right economic climate to do so- I.E, in DICE/EAs case, before CoD released. It's definitely not saying it's finished and working properly.

It SHOULD say that it is finished and working properly- but unfortunately it doesn't. It hasn't done for a long, long time.

When was the last time a game released: bug, glitch, crash, issue free? It doesn't happen often that's for sure. Day 1 patches, broken buggy games being released, games that have content cut to be latter sold as DLC rather than creating new content for DLC are all common occurrences nowadays in the gaming industry.

Everybody should know the golden rules when buying a game: First NEVER, EVER pre-order a game. Secondly, don't buy on day of release. Wait a few weeks before buying to see what kind of state the game releases in and if the devs make a decent effort tot start fixing it or not. If it does release in a state which most games do nowadays and the devs don't show any sign off fixing it then you have saved yourself a lot of money and ball ache. Early adaptors risks apply to gaming too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> So this buyer beware logic is idiotic.


/facepalm. Really, just really... Wow. Words fail me. What do you say to this kind of gullible, naive attitude, other than the gaming industry, all consumer industries for that matter, thrive off of it.

The gaming industry will only change when the consumers start voting with their wallets. Instead oft just readily throwing their money over to the devs/pubs (who have a repuation for releasing broken games) like mindless consumer zombies.


----------



## VindalooJim

EDIT: Double Post.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Lol the companies that practice those ethics end up face down in the dirt 9 times out of 10. This is the only industry that seems to tolerate it. Full of stupid I guess. Well that and kids. What do I know, I'm just a helpwiss whittle girl.

And comparatively, most games release flawlessly.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Lol the companies that practice those ethics end up face down in the dirt 9 times out of 10. This is the only industry that seems to tolerate it. Full of stupid I guess. Well that and kids.


Not really, most, if not all big businesses have shady ethics. Just look at Apple, Microsoft, Coca-Cola (I could go on and on) they're hardly face down in the dirt and EA certainly isn't. Voted worst company in the US and still going strong as ever.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> What do I know, I'm just a helpwiss whittle girl.


There really is no need for comments like this. It's just painting you in an immature or an attention seeking light. I'm sure you're better than that.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I knew you'd drag big business into this and it's not the same. Also, it's called humor. I know being British keeps you from experiencing that side of life. See what I did, I painted you too! Now paint me again like one of your French girls.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Now we know that you're an extremist fan of Battlefield.
> 
> Reverb isnt taxing. Any game can have that, why would a game with thousands of players have reverb? Your ears would just ache.
> Having "bullets" hitting objects isnt taxing, cause its not even accurate.
> 
> Whos talking simulation?
> BF4 has serious problems with its vehicles. Shame you wont accept that. And it wont be fixed, cause its clientside physics that is sent to the server and then to all the other clients rather than serverside.. its horrendous. Cause all sorts of problems. And tanks have problems driving up basic slopes, sometimes they do a whopping 180* turn doing that. Cant drive over some pebbles, or small craters withuot the entire tank going crazy, bouncing and stuff. A real tank doesnt. A real tank can keep steady. Try standing still on a craterfield, you cant, the tank is bouncing like mad because it doesnt know what to do... or game rather. It feels so stiff driving most of the vehicles, they dont even have suspension.
> 
> BF2 > BF4 in terms of vehicle physics.
> 
> Its thousands vs 64.
> Thousands > 64.
> Ofcourse it has less detail. What are you thinking with? Its thousands not 64. Talking scale PS2 > BF4. Dont you find it impressive what a singlethreaded engine can achieve? 16km2 landscape with thousands of players and good graphics? Especially during night, its a bloody lightshow, its crazy good looking then, cause each tracer cast light on the ground.
> 
> BF4 wouldnt even be able to do hundreds with the same detail as PS2, even with its multithreaded engine. It cant even cope with 64... without glitching out its entire netcode.
> 
> DX9 vs DX11, whats the difference? I see none at all other than tesselation which isnt even worth it, and does BF4 even have that?


You obviously do not know what you are talking about, not the slightest bit-I am not an enthusiast,I refused to rate BF4 and advised readers against purchasing it. As for the rest you obviously haven't got a clue. Go read on what DX11 truly does and what is the nature of multithreaded rendering, why it is so challenging but rewarding too and why tesselation is only a tiny fraction of what it brings. And no, PS2 is not impressive at all, it only took a 100-150 of players in close proximity (dome fights) pre-optimization patch to ruin performance even for high end systems. PS2 has very nice gameplay but technically speaking it is mediocre. It's lights are minor league compared to what Cryengine 3 and Frostbite can do (with animated light and time of day effects). And no, numbers don't tell a thing, especially when not every player is rendered all the time in your screen.Even WoW can do thousands of people in every server, that doesn't mean it is more than an old turd. PS2 engine is a simpleton compared to Cryengine/Frostbite.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I knew you'd drag big business into this and it's not the same. Also, it's called humor. I know being British keeps you from experiencing that side of life. See what I did, I painted you too! Now paint me again like one of your French girls.


*sigh* Block list.


----------



## Stay Puft

Just tried playing and no one is playing on hardcore servers.


----------



## Ponycar

Hardcore has grown frustrating for me due to all the snipers. All I do is spawn and either die immediately or spawn them move 5 steps and then die rinse repeat ad nauseum


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponycar*
> 
> Hardcore has grown frustrating for me due to all the snipers. All I do is spawn and either die immediately or spawn them move 5 steps and then die rinse repeat ad nauseum


When you run move your mouse back and forth left and right. It will cause you to Zig Zag in map making you A LOT harder to hit


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> When you run move your mouse back and forth left and right. It will cause you to Zig Zag in map making you A LOT harder to hit


This. Just troll the snipers by zig zagging around lol.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> I tired out the ACE23, but its a pellet gun compared to the AKU 12 carbine in BURST mode. In BURST node, you get a rate of fire of 1000 rounds per minute. With a stability rating of 91, the AKU 12 in burst mode is a laser beam of death. All it takes is a couple bursts and it drops enemies like flies. The gun is great from any distance, against one enemy or three. The gun works so well that I can't use anything else.
> 
> I try not to talk about it much, as I don't want Dice to nerf it.


AKU12's got rpm of 690, in "burst" mode it's at 1000? That sounds strange man.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponycar*
> 
> Hardcore has grown frustrating for me due to all the snipers. All I do is spawn and either die immediately or spawn them move 5 steps and then die rinse repeat ad nauseum


User error man, you're spawning at the wrong areas.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> This. Just troll the snipers by zig zagging around lol.


Just run straight and jump every third and fifth steps, they still miss. What this game needs is a taunt, or a way to get the name of who just put 30 shots close enough to hear but missed them all that I may convey my feelings to them in text chat.


----------



## Stay Puft

Any good coupon codes for servers available guys?


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> Just run straight and jump every third and fifth steps, they still miss.


Yep, that works too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> What this game needs is a taunt, or a way to get the name of who just put 30 shots close enough to hear but missed them all that I may convey my feelings to them in text chat.


Hahaha.


----------



## amd655

Just like to say, those wanting to sit BF4 out in hope of a fix, BF3 is still quite busy, i have not played for ages, had a game, 3.6KDR 12% accuracy, 600SP, yeah i need to warm up, but ahh casual game.

Just letting you all know, BF3 is actually still been played a lot.

I may get myself into some tanks for a bit me thinks.


----------



## nitrubbb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Just like to say, those wanting to sit BF4 out in hope of a fix, BF3 is still quite busy, i have not played for ages, had a game, 3.6KDR 12% accuracy, 600SP, yeah i need to warm up, but ahh casual game.
> 
> Just letting you all know, BF3 is actually still been played a lot.
> 
> I may get myself into some tanks for a bit me thinks.


I'd rather play BC2


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrubbb*
> 
> I'd rather play BC2


No prone, archaic movement, easy mode snipers.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> *Well, no one actually told you to buy it. There is a choice there and you could have waited until release to see how it was*. It would have been the smart thing to do as well, considering every Battlefield game releases with its fair share of bugs.
> 
> *edit* God.. people really don't like AA. xD Towards the end of my last round, people were trying to ram me with jets and everything. I somehow survived, too.. Went 15-0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to stop when I died, but that never happened.


No, they didn't, and thankfully I never bought it.


----------



## skupples

BF4 thread, renamed debate with moocowman thread.


----------



## moocowman

Or.. complain about BF4 thread? xD I really just want to discuss the game. The problem is this thread is 95% complaining about DICE/BF4.


----------



## Smanci

Well the problem is that the game feels like Betafield 4 so...


----------



## keiko1

Not played bf4 for 2 weeks thought id have a quick go ( 2 patches later) . Crash after 20 mins lol. The game is wicked just needs patching then balancing might be ready in time for bf5 lol.


----------



## JAM3S121

I spent so much time grinding that recon expert assignment.. shouldn't of bothered rarely do i find targets past 100 meters and you need a combined 250 meter worth of marksman bonus for just 1 ribbon... lost so much points per minute playing like 20 rounds only getting 200-300 spm cuz you have to play far away to get those ribbons


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> I spent so much time grinding that recon expert assignment.. shouldn't of bothered rarely do i find targets past 100 meters and you need a combined 250 meter worth of marksman bonus for just 1 ribbon... lost so much points per minute playing like 20 rounds only getting 200-300 spm cuz you have to play far away to get those ribbons


altai range. i got a lot from that with 20x scope


----------



## pc-illiterate

so people really do give a damn about stats? why? it doesnt prove anything. it doesnt show anything. the worst person ever in the game can have great stats while the best ever can have horrible stats.
teamwork/fun>stats


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> teamwork/fun>stats


It depends how serious you take the game I suppose, but personally I agree.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Or.. complain about BF4 thread? xD I really just want to discuss the game. The problem is this thread is 95% complaining about DICE/BF4.


+1, especially some post-hunting guys which don't even own bf4


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> +1, especially some post-hunting guys which don't even own bf4


We all know who they're but... go on, name and shame... you know you want to.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> You obviously do not know what you are talking about, not the slightest bit-I am not an enthusiast,I refused to rate BF4 and advised readers against purchasing it. As for the rest you obviously haven't got a clue. Go read on what DX11 truly does and what is the nature of multithreaded rendering, why it is so challenging but rewarding too and why tesselation is only a tiny fraction of what it brings. And no, PS2 is not impressive at all, it only took a 100-150 of players in close proximity (dome fights) pre-optimization patch to ruin performance even for high end systems. PS2 has very nice gameplay but technically speaking it is mediocre. It's lights are minor league compared to what Cryengine 3 and Frostbite can do (with animated light and time of day effects). And no, numbers don't tell a thing, especially when not every player is rendered all the time in your screen.Even WoW can do thousands of people in every server, that doesn't mean it is more than an old turd. PS2 engine is a simpleton compared to Cryengine/Frostbite.


Talk about someones being a fanny right now.

I play the game just fine, it looks miles better than battlefield will ever do in multiplayer in terms of dawn, dusk and night. (and battlefield will never host nightmaps ever again, because theyre "too dark")
100-150? Uhhhh Ive been in battles that had more than 500 players and it ran fine and looked fine.

LOL "What frostbite can do" okay, what can Frostbite do?
What does it do?

Battlefield 4 shows nothing impressive.
Screen- and proximitybased water ripples? We've had that since oblivion, if not earlier.

Big animated pattern(as in same 3 waves) waves? Had since quake 2.
(Youll notice this if you fly up high)

Destruction? Red Faction with additional particle effects.
(Just buy it on steamsale, try it, blow up a wall, and compare, literally no difference)

"Read on what DX11 truly does"

uhhhhhhhhh
How about you, sir Expert, you lecture me on what it does in Battlefield 4 and what makes it so much better than DirectX 9?
Multithreading and deferred lighting?
Poorly implemented Multisampling Anti-Aliasing?
Is that it?

Where are the animated and time of day effects in Battlefield 4? Please show me! Id LOVE to see that.
Heck DICE have removed all the interaction with vegetation, so theres no more leaves moving when you run through them. Smoke etc isnt affected by helicopters no more etc.

Not everyone in BF4's rendered onscreen at all times either, everytime you hide behind an object, the players (if said object has an occluderarea) on the other side of that are invisible on your screen until you peek. You still get more players rendered onscreen at once in PS2 than BF4 because the battles are in open spaces 99% of the the time and you see these massive cluster.. miles away.

So what you're saying is that these old "turds" can have thousands of players, but our modern majestic beasts of 2013/14 cant do more than 64 without massive struggling? But atleast we get some nicer textures, right?


----------



## skupples

HEY! Vanilla was worth 20$!... I guess.


----------



## WiL11o6

My campaign missions aren't saving. Anyone else have this issue or a fix? It sucks to run through 30-45 of the mission only to see it didn't save at all and puts me back at the beginning of the mission.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> You obviously do not know what you are talking about, not the slightest bit-I am not an enthusiast,I refused to rate BF4 and advised readers against purchasing it. As for the rest you obviously haven't got a clue. Go read on what DX11 truly does and what is the nature of multithreaded rendering, why it is so challenging but rewarding too and why tesselation is only a tiny fraction of what it brings. And no, PS2 is not impressive at all, it only took a 100-150 of players in close proximity (dome fights) pre-optimization patch to ruin performance even for high end systems. PS2 has very nice gameplay but technically speaking it is mediocre. It's lights are minor league compared to what Cryengine 3 and Frostbite can do (with animated light and time of day effects). And no, numbers don't tell a thing, especially when not every player is rendered all the time in your screen.Even WoW can do thousands of people in every server, that doesn't mean it is more than an old turd. PS2 engine is a simpleton compared to Cryengine/Frostbite.
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about someones being a fanny right now.
> 
> I play the game just fine, it looks miles better than battlefield will ever do in multiplayer in terms of dawn, dusk and night. (and battlefield will never host nightmaps ever again, because theyre "too dark")
> 100-150? Uhhhh Ive been in battles that had more than 500 players and it ran fine and looked fine.
> 
> LOL "What frostbite can do" okay, what can Frostbite do?
> What does it do?
> 
> Battlefield 4 shows nothing impressive.
> Screen- and proximitybased water ripples? We've had that since oblivion, if not earlier.
> 
> Big animated pattern(as in same 3 waves) waves? Had since quake 2.
> (Youll notice this if you fly up high)
> 
> Destruction? Red Faction with additional particle effects.
> (Just buy it on steamsale, try it, blow up a wall, and compare, literally no difference)
> 
> "Read on what DX11 truly does"
> 
> uhhhhhhhhh
> How about you, sir Expert, you lecture me on what it does in Battlefield 4 and what makes it so much better than DirectX 9?
> Multithreading and deferred lighting?
> Poorly implemented Multisampling Anti-Aliasing?
> Is that it?
> 
> Where are the animated and time of day effects in Battlefield 4? Please show me! Id LOVE to see that.
> Heck DICE have removed all the interaction with vegetation, so theres no more leaves moving when you run through them. Smoke etc isnt affected by helicopters no more etc.
> 
> Not everyone in BF4's rendered onscreen at all times either, everytime you hide behind an object, the players (if said object has an occluderarea) on the other side of that are invisible on your screen until you peek. You still get more players rendered onscreen at once in PS2 than BF4 because the battles are in open spaces 99% of the the time and you see these massive cluster.. miles away.
> 
> So what you're saying is that these old "turds" can have thousands of players, but our modern majestic beasts of 2013/14 cant do more than 64 without massive struggling? But atleast we get some nicer textures, right?
Click to expand...

boom roasted lol


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about someones being a fanny right now.
> 
> I play the game just fine, it looks miles better than battlefield will ever do in multiplayer in terms of dawn, dusk and night. (and battlefield will never host nightmaps ever again, because theyre "too dark")
> 100-150? Uhhhh Ive been in battles that had more than 500 players and it ran fine and looked fine.
> 
> LOL "What frostbite can do" okay, what can Frostbite do?
> What does it do?
> 
> Battlefield 4 shows nothing impressive.
> Screen- and proximitybased water ripples? We've had that since oblivion, if not earlier.
> 
> Big animated pattern(as in same 3 waves) waves? Had since quake 2.
> (Youll notice this if you fly up high)
> 
> Destruction? Red Faction with additional particle effects.
> (Just buy it on steamsale, try it, blow up a wall, and compare, literally no difference)
> 
> "Read on what DX11 truly does"
> 
> uhhhhhhhhh
> How about you, sir Expert, you lecture me on what it does in Battlefield 4 and what makes it so much better than DirectX 9?
> Multithreading and deferred lighting?
> Poorly implemented Multisampling Anti-Aliasing?
> Is that it?
> 
> Where are the animated and time of day effects in Battlefield 4? Please show me! Id LOVE to see that.
> Heck DICE have removed all the interaction with vegetation, so theres no more leaves moving when you run through them. Smoke etc isnt affected by helicopters no more etc.
> 
> Not everyone in BF4's rendered onscreen at all times either, everytime you hide behind an object, the players (if said object has an occluderarea) on the other side of that are invisible on your screen until you peek. You still get more players rendered onscreen at once in PS2 than BF4 because the battles are in open spaces 99% of the the time and you see these massive cluster.. miles away.
> 
> So what you're saying is that these old "turds" can have thousands of players, but our modern majestic beasts of 2013/14 cant do more than 64 without massive struggling? But atleast we get some nicer textures, right?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> No prone, archaic movement, easy mode snipers.


And yet its still a good game.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> And yet its still a good game.


Never said it wasn't


----------



## skupples

Lol @ easy mode snipers.

so that's why people keep saying "that escalated quickly" for the past few days.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> +1, especially some post-hunting guys which don't even own bf4


I own BF3, played BF4 beta, you telling me i did not play retail?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I own BF3, played BF4 beta, you telling me i did not play retail?


'course you did'ent.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Talk about someones being a fanny right now.
> 
> I play the game just fine, it looks miles better than battlefield will ever do in multiplayer in terms of dawn, dusk and night. (and battlefield will never host nightmaps ever again, because theyre "too dark")
> 100-150? Uhhhh Ive been in battles that had more than 500 players and it ran fine and looked fine.
> 
> LOL "What frostbite can do" okay, what can Frostbite do?
> What does it do?
> 
> Battlefield 4 shows nothing impressive.
> Screen- and proximitybased water ripples? We've had that since oblivion, if not earlier.
> 
> Big animated pattern(as in same 3 waves) waves? Had since quake 2.
> (Youll notice this if you fly up high)
> 
> Destruction? Red Faction with additional particle effects.
> (Just buy it on steamsale, try it, blow up a wall, and compare, literally no difference)
> 
> "Read on what DX11 truly does"
> 
> uhhhhhhhhh
> How about you, sir Expert, you lecture me on what it does in Battlefield 4 and what makes it so much better than DirectX 9?
> Multithreading and deferred lighting?
> Poorly implemented Multisampling Anti-Aliasing?
> Is that it?
> 
> Where are the animated and time of day effects in Battlefield 4? Please show me! Id LOVE to see that.
> Heck DICE have removed all the interaction with vegetation, so theres no more leaves moving when you run through them. Smoke etc isnt affected by helicopters no more etc.
> 
> Not everyone in BF4's rendered onscreen at all times either, everytime you hide behind an object, the players (if said object has an occluderarea) on the other side of that are invisible on your screen until you peek. You still get more players rendered onscreen at once in PS2 than BF4 because the battles are in open spaces 99% of the the time and you see these massive cluster.. miles away.
> 
> So what you're saying is that these old "turds" can have thousands of players, but our modern majestic beasts of 2013/14 cant do more than 64 without massive struggling? But atleast we get some nicer textures, right?


Hell must have frozen over... for once I actually agree with Hamzta (shocking!). I have a blast with both games though, except in BF4 I have more fun as a Commander, PS2 I love being on the ground.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Talk about someones being a fanny right now.
> 
> I play the game just fine, it looks miles better than battlefield will ever do in multiplayer in terms of dawn, dusk and night. (and battlefield will never host nightmaps ever again, because theyre "too dark")
> 100-150? Uhhhh Ive been in battles that had more than 500 players and it ran fine and looked fine.
> 
> LOL "What frostbite can do" okay, what can Frostbite do?
> What does it do?
> 
> Battlefield 4 shows nothing impressive.
> Screen- and proximitybased water ripples? We've had that since oblivion, if not earlier.
> 
> Big animated pattern(as in same 3 waves) waves? Had since quake 2.
> (Youll notice this if you fly up high)
> 
> Destruction? Red Faction with additional particle effects.
> (Just buy it on steamsale, try it, blow up a wall, and compare, literally no difference)
> 
> "Read on what DX11 truly does"
> 
> uhhhhhhhhh
> How about you, sir Expert, you lecture me on what it does in Battlefield 4 and what makes it so much better than DirectX 9?
> Multithreading and deferred lighting?
> Poorly implemented Multisampling Anti-Aliasing?
> Is that it?
> 
> Where are the animated and time of day effects in Battlefield 4? Please show me! Id LOVE to see that.
> Heck DICE have removed all the interaction with vegetation, so theres no more leaves moving when you run through them. Smoke etc isnt affected by helicopters no more etc.
> 
> Not everyone in BF4's rendered onscreen at all times either, everytime you hide behind an object, the players (if said object has an occluderarea) on the other side of that are invisible on your screen until you peek. You still get more players rendered onscreen at once in PS2 than BF4 because the battles are in open spaces 99% of the the time and you see these massive cluster.. miles away.
> 
> So what you're saying is that these old "turds" can have thousands of players, but our modern majestic beasts of 2013/14 cant do more than 64 without massive struggling? But atleast we get some nicer textures, right?


So little text, so much denial. With such a rabid BF hate you wouldn't even admit tech prowess even if your life depended on it. As for player count, go ahead and look even funnier.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNN_J0g5fmQ#t=46

Man vs machine ,1000 players on browser. About anyone can do this. What they can't?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbH_TWZ-wbk

Realistic particles/debris, multiple dynamic light sources (famously tile based,not just deferred) some of them animated, geometry instancing done beautifully, all these possible only through draw calls on more than one threads,thanks to that DX11 you laugh at. Only Crysis 3 can compete with that. Who knows, perhaps PS2 after gets its engine rehauled, at least sony people know where they stand. I won't reply to you again, enjoy your games.


----------



## skupples

Right, due to BF4 graphics it could never handle what they do in PS2.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> That's a pretty normal, thing, though. Other than that, I've been playing a completely working and feature complete game.


Btw, what OS are you running?


----------



## ipv89

After 500+ pages we get it the games broken and shouldn't have been released. I think the devs weren't happy that they were forced to release a broken game I feel sorry for them to be honest. Can we make a new thread for everyone to complain about the game on so those of us that want to can talk about the game its self like guns, attachments, maps and such.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> So little text, so much denial. With such a rabid BF hate you wouldn't even admit tech prowess even if your life depended on it. As for player count, go ahead and look even funnier.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNN_J0g5fmQ#t=46
> 
> Man vs machine ,1000 players on browser. About anyone can do this. What they can't?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbH_TWZ-wbk
> 
> Realistic particles/debris, multiple dynamic light sources (famously tile based,not just deferred) some of them animated, geometry instancing done beautifully, all these possible only through draw calls on more than one threads,thanks to that DX11 you laugh at. Only Crysis 3 can compete with that. Who knows, perhaps PS2 after gets its engine rehauled, at least sony people know where they stand. I won't reply to you again, enjoy your games.


What are you even talking about?

Wheres this dynamic lighting in BF4 multiplayer?
Wheres the animated lighting?
Wheres the "Realistic" particles and debris? Ive yet to see that.
So you cant have multithreading without DX11? Interesting.

Your video doesnt show 1000 players in BF4.. it shows one guy in a helicopter on an empty server.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Btw, what OS are you running?


Windows 7.


----------



## skupples

It's like a girlfriend boyfriend fight, so far gone that no one even knows what the point was any more...

BF4 could never hose 1000 players due to the level of graphics. PS2 sacrifices graphics for massive population. Anyone who played Rift: Conquest might understand this a bit.


----------



## JAM3S121

check out this video if you have time and want to help support me make more videos!

i was playing rogue transmission and had a few good rides in the LAV/tank, ended up going like 35 and 5 but I had two moments I've only had once so far in this.


----------



## pc-illiterate

james, add me. rockin_junkie


----------



## moocowman

I really need an SSD. Waiting for BF4 to load maps is meh


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I really need an SSD. Waiting for BF4 to load maps is meh


still slow on SSD last time i was in. I know this because it was running on my 5 GPU motherboard. Right illiterate?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> still slow on SSD last time i was in. I know this because it was running on my 5 GPU motherboard. Right illiterate?


Yall got slow SSDs then.


----------



## BroHamBone

U
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> still slow on SSD last time i was in. I know this because it was running on my 5 GPU motherboard. Right illiterate?


Stirring it up! Hah! I have cav black 6gb/s and load with a buddy who has an ssd. He gets in maybe 5 seconds before I do.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Yall got slow SSDs then.


It's been AWHILE since iv'e loaded into an MP map, my main system has been down for almost a month @ this point. If it's long enough that I have time to think "this. is. slow" it's too damned slow. 1TB Evo & 256 Vertex 4 took pretty much the exact same amount of time. Didn't stop watch it though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BroHamBone*
> 
> U
> Stirring it up! Hah! I have cav black 6gb/s and load with a buddy who has an ssd. He gets in maybe 5 seconds before I do.


I'll have test it once the beast is back up & running. I'm just poking fun. People were getting angry over counting slots on Rampage iV extreme. Not realizing that EK counts a slot even if it isn't made for a GPU.


----------



## moocowman

SSD is the next upgrade I'm doing after my motherboard. It's been a long needed upgrade, but stuff just keeps breaking on me. D:

Also.. Playing commander and cringing as I'm watching part of my team completely ignore the flag being taken RIGHT behind them and ignore any commands I give them. Needless to say, quite a few of them died because they weren't paying attention.


----------



## GfhTattoo

dam it. pc is hard rebooting in bf4.

did cpu stress. prime 95
did gpu stress. occt
tested ram (memtest)

all that good. ran cpu stress and gpu load (occt).

just lowerd cpu over clock. going to try bf4 again only happens with new patches.

Just did that psu calculator and said 865 watts. my psu is ax850 ..... it ran 2 480s in sli and cpu overclocked . but cant handle a single 580 and i7 930 ........

or the game is broken on pc


----------



## amd655

Anyone want to see some funnies?

i just did this in BF3... yes i am proud......................

http://www.twitch.tv/amuse_recon_uk/b/489277758

Excuse my quality, i cant stream with a high bit rate and maintain a low enough latency, my net cuts out at the end of the vid lol.


----------



## skupples

SSD's are hot stuff man, definitely the best upgrade you can make on an already decent system.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'll have test it once the beast is back up & running. I'm just poking fun. People were getting angry over counting slots on Rampage iV extreme. Not realizing that EK counts a slot even if it isn't made for a GPU.


no one was getting angry.
ek doesnt count slots. they count where a slot WOULD be. when you tell somewhere youre putting your cards you dont tell tell them youre not going to use the x1 slot, or even count it, so why even bother counting it on a board where, as you said, is worthless?
wanna beat it to death in this thread thats already overrun with bf4 hate and ass kissing?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Anyone want to see some funnies?
> 
> i just did this in BF3... yes i am proud......................
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/amuse_recon_uk/b/489277758
> 
> Excuse my quality, i cant stream with a high bit rate and maintain a low enough latency, my net cuts out at the end of the vid lol.


dat quality bro


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> dat quality bro


I knowwwwwww


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> SSD's are hot stuff man, definitely the best upgrade you can make on an already decent system.


Or just updating a system that's a little outdated at this point.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GfhTattoo*
> 
> dam it. pc is hard rebooting in bf4.
> 
> did cpu stress. prime 95
> did gpu stress. occt
> tested ram (memtest)
> 
> all that good. ran cpu stress and gpu load (occt).
> 
> just lowerd cpu over clock. going to try bf4 again only happens with new patches.
> 
> Just did that psu calculator and said 865 watts. my psu is ax850 ..... it ran 2 480s in sli and cpu overclocked . but cant handle a single 580 and i7 930 ........
> 
> or the game is broken on pc


It might be the PSU is going bad, the only real way to tell that it's not an OC somewhere, is, , run the system at completely stock clocks, that means every component. It might even be something as stupid as an nvidia driver crashing because of browser issues. Modified card bios, anything really. I've seen it before. Event viewer will hopefully steer you in the right direction anyways.


----------



## JAM3S121

I had what seemed like a stable OC in prime95 and linx for 10 passes crash in bf3 a lot and it was due to a memory error.. would only occur during stress testing in linX after about 15 passes.. check ur memory if ur OC'd


----------



## IAmDay

Just proudly puffing my e-cig reading these comments. Such wow


----------



## Cavey00

Not sure if this has been brought up, but I just bought and redeemed a code for premium from Gamersgate. Code seemed to activate, I had to wait for a download in game, but now it's not showing I have the expansion. Is there a step I'm missing? I closed Origin out and opened it up again but no luck.
Bah, reboot fixed it. Disregard.


----------



## james8

hm after yesterday's patch the game seems to play fine again.

although it still seems to suck the life out of my cpu, if not more so :\


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> hm after yesterday's patch the game seems to play fine again.
> although it still seems to suck the life out of my cpu, if not more so :\


I did have to bump up voltage one .05 to get BF4 stable again after yesterdays patch.


----------



## james8

and that's on stock 3.4 GHz? wow. yea BF4 is very suitable as a CPU stress test. it's great too, instead of leaving your computer unusable all days running Prime, you get some frag time in


----------



## ikjadoon

Has anybody else had NO crashes since the 12/16 update?

I used to crash like crazy, but I've been rock-solid stable for about 5-6 days now.


----------



## james8

^yea ever since yesterday's patch, CFX flicker has been fixed and game has been crash-free.

DICE done pretty well fixing so far. (until the next screw up


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> and that's on stock 3.4 GHz? wow. yea BF4 is very suitable as a CPU stress test. it's great too, instead of leaving your computer unusable all days running Prime, you get some frag time in


nah I run at 4.5Ghz, and other than that initial blue screen, I have not had any crashes either.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Irrelevant
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to see some funnies?
> 
> i just did this in BF3... yes i am proud......................
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/amuse_recon_uk/b/489277758
> 
> Excuse my quality, i cant stream with a high bit rate and maintain a low enough latency, my net cuts out at the end of the vid lol.


Post this in the BF3 thread. This is irrelevant here.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> still slow on SSD last time i was in. I know this because it was running on my 5 GPU motherboard . Right illiterate?










LooooL


----------



## theturbofd

Sigh I forgot to turn my dxtory back on and forgot to open shadow play up to shadow record. I was 5v1 in defuse and won due to all quick scopes back to back. I'm so sad :[


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Post this in the BF3 thread. This is irrelevant here.


+1 again, I just don't get it


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> After 500+ pages we get it the games broken and shouldn't have been released. I think the devs weren't happy that they were forced to release a broken game I feel sorry for them to be honest. *Can we make a new thread for everyone to complain about the game on so those of us that want to can talk about the game its self like guns, attachments, maps and such*.


Mods. Make it so.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Post this in the BF3 thread. This is irrelevant here.


Yeah this threads, just got way out of hand.


----------



## vanSCHYNEYDER

What you guys are doing to improve and get more fps ?

some new user.cfg ?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanSCHYNEYDER*
> 
> What you guys are doing to improve and get more fps ?
> 
> some new user.cfg ?


somebody posted some tips on performance earlier, but he closed it down, because it was super secret info for his clan only.....

I don't have any tips unfortunately, i turn on ultra and limit frames to 103.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LooooL


----------



## DizzlePro

Lolz


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Lolz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


2:27 made me laugh.

The netcode is terrible.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanSCHYNEYDER*
> 
> What you guys are doing to improve and get more fps ?
> 
> some new user.cfg ?


I just use this:
PerfOverlay.DrawFps 1
RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 1
RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 0


----------



## pc-illiterate

you should not have posted that dizzle. moocow is going to come in and tell you how wonderful dice and their programming is. they are so wonderful and yet if you watch the last sequence starting at 3:07 you can see fail at its finest. the game is screwed up and anyone saying dice are doing well is a full on fanboy and highly delusional.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> you should not have posted that dizzle. moocow is going to come in and tell you how wonderful dice and their programming is. they are so wonderful and yet if you watch the last sequence starting at 3:07 you can see fail at its finest. the game is screwed up and anyone saying dice are doing well is a full on fanboy and highly delusional.


ohhh he's just playing Devils advocate, i'm sure if you read back he disagrees with him self multiple times just to disagree with the person issuing complaints.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Lolz


Ninja.

VANISH

Pop


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I just use this:
> PerfOverlay.DrawFps 1
> RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 1
> RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 0


There is no such thing as ForceRenderAhead.
Its RenderAhead.


----------



## skupples

So wait, that guy who linked his clan page full of "fixes" has now locked it from general public view? Troll.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> There is no such thing as ForceRenderAhead.
> Its RenderAhead.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*


Google it.

There is no command named RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit in BF4. It is RenderDevice.RenderAheadLimit

So, if you want to apply that fix in BF4, enter this into the command console in-game or into the user file.

RenderDevice.RenderAheadLimit 0

The number can be 0, 1, 2 or 3.


----------



## pr0totype

I've noticed that my framerate has decreased and become much more erratic since the last patch; has anyone else noticed this or am I going crazy?


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Google it.
> 
> There is no command named RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit in BF4. It is RenderDevice.RenderAheadLimit
> 
> So, if you want to apply that fix in BF4, enter this into the command console in-game or into the user file.
> 
> RenderDevice.RenderAheadLimit 0
> 
> The number can be 0, 1, 2 or 3.


What should I put?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> What should I put?


I personally use 1.

I believe higher value can give a better framerate but more inconsistent mousemovement.
Lower value gives better mousemovement.

Monitor your framerate and the feel of your mouse, try different settings, on the same maps ofcourse.


----------



## hotwheels1997

This pretty much sums up BF4 and Dice.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr0totype*
> 
> I've noticed that my framerate has decreased and become much more erratic since the last patch; has anyone else noticed this or am I going crazy?


same here man


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> same here man


I think GPU usage has lowered since the latest patch.


----------



## pc-illiterate

i was playing friday.
sli 670 at 1202 core with 99% and 98% gpu usage.
2500k at 4.7ghz saw a minimum 90% cpu usage.
i dont see how its using less gpu


----------



## amd655

Windows 7 users, you should move to 8.1

DICE even recommended doing so in the requirements for the game, whilst 1 person will fight saying Win 8 does nothing for him, people with 4 cores will notice a difference.

I dual booted 7/8 in Beta, and the difference was night and day giving me a 50% boost., obviously Beta is not comparable, but there will be boosts to be had from doing so.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> you should not have posted that dizzle. moocow is going to come in and tell you how wonderful dice and their programming is. they are so wonderful and yet if you watch the last sequence starting at 3:07 you can see fail at its finest. the game is screwed up and anyone saying dice are doing well is a full on fanboy and highly delusional.












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> ohhh he's just playing Devils advocate, i'm sure if you read back he disagrees with him self multiple times just to disagree with the person issuing complaints.


Meh. I do play devil's advocate here and there but I've never said anything like DICE's programming is amazing. I wouldn't even know. People see what they want to see and if they see my posts as praising DICE, then fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Windows 7 users, you should move to 8.1
> 
> DICE even recommended doing so in the requirements for the game, whilst 1 person will fight saying Win 8 does nothing for him, people with 4 cores will notice a difference.
> 
> I dual booted 7/8 in Beta, and the difference was night and day giving me a 50% boost., obviously Beta is not comparable, but there will be boosts to be had from doing so.


I would but I kind of have more important things to buy that will probably improve my experience much more.


----------



## 316320

anyone else have a problem when joining a server your cursor does not appear? really annoying...


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> i was playing friday.
> sli 670 at 1202 core with 99% and 98% gpu usage.
> 2500k at 4.7ghz saw a minimum 90% cpu usage.
> i dont see how its using less gpu


No me neither, just repeating what I heard on the grapevine.


----------



## DoomDash

Just unlocked finally !


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Just unlocked finally !


Gz dude.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Just unlocked finally !


Why does it say "Get 100 kills with MBT" but then the counter shows 200/200? Is it 100 or 200?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> 
> 
> This pretty much sums up BF4 and Dice.


lmao, spot on


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Why does it say "Get 100 kills with MBT" but then the counter shows 200/200? Is it 100 or 200?


Must be a miss type. It's *200 though.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Windows 7 users, you should move to 8.1
> 
> DICE even recommended doing so in the requirements for the game, whilst 1 person will fight saying Win 8 does nothing for him, people with 4 cores will notice a difference.
> 
> I dual booted 7/8 in Beta, and the difference was night and day giving me a 50% boost., obviously Beta is not comparable, but there will be boosts to be had from doing so.


It will never happen. Most people on W7 will find a million excuses not realizing that W8 will give better performance overall.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> It will never happen. Most people on W7 will find a million excuses not realizing that W8 will give better performance overall.


Windows 8 master race


----------



## JAM3S121

I wish dice would re make 2142 as a map pack..BFBC2 Vietnam was quite successful becasue it gave the game a entirely diff feel, all new maps, all new guns, all new vehicles.. I would pay more than $15 for a map pack/expansion with 2142 content..


----------



## GfhTattoo

yes i removed the cpu overclock last night was able to play for like 2 hours till bed time. was runing great if you dont count the cpu bottle neck now was @ 100% on 4 cores (ht off) and gpu was @ 54 (lowest) and was @ 30 fps, then flew out of that that area , and was ok. still huge bottle neck tho,

just cant find out why my ax 850 cant power the system, i got it for the 480sli water cooled pc , as the tx 750 ran it fine but i shut off pc and fan was running for a bit after 2-5 min on the psu. i ran up and got the ax850 and ran the oced i7930 @ 4.2 ghz 1.375 volts and 480s @ 850mhz ? now i cant have cpu overclock on and pc powers off. the event says 116 = gpu but it hink that just makeing up stuff. i noticed it in logs that 2 last things it recorded that the cpu was @ 89 % on 2 cores then dropped to 30 and pc reboot. arg no cash and pc is fubar from bf4 with out cpu overclock is so choppy i cant play.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> ohhh he's just playing Devils advocate, i'm sure if you read back he disagrees with him self multiple times just to disagree with the person issuing complaints.


This thread is highly amusing









I donty get all the dramas cause i cant get past battlelog......Damn browser plugin wont load properley ......... and im ready to go postal


----------



## IAmDay

Windows 8.1 gives me 35+ more FPS and it feels 100 times smoother.


----------



## ACM

8.1 gave me like 5-10fps.


----------



## DizzlePro

about time



http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1te66k/the_truth_behind_fixing_the_kill_trading_and_more/ce7nwrt

also

Quote:


> EA is getting ready to release a free DLC as an apology to players for all the BF4 problems.


if this is true then us premium members will be cheated

http://bf4central.com/2013/12/free-battlefield-4-dlc/


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> about time
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1te66k/the_truth_behind_fixing_the_kill_trading_and_more/ce7nwrt
> 
> also
> if this is true then us premium members will be cheated
> 
> http://bf4central.com/2013/12/free-battlefield-4-dlc/


Not gonna happen


----------



## vanSCHYNEYDER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> 8.1 gave me like 5-10fps.


in comparison with Windows 7 or Windows 8 ?


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanSCHYNEYDER*
> 
> in comparison with Windows 7 or Windows 8 ?


7 64bit to 8.1 64bit


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> This thread is highly amusing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I donty get all the dramas cause i cant get past battlelog......Damn browser plugin wont load properley ......... and im ready to go postal


Does any one know or experienced the damn BROWSER PLUGIN WONT LOAD PROPERLY . Anybody know what da fix is ?

I cant get past battlelog









This really sux


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Does any one know or experienced the damn BROWSER PLUGIN WONT LOAD PROPERLY . Anybody know what da fix is ?
> 
> I cant get past battlelog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This really sux


Its never been easier to play with your friends.

Must be User Error.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Its never been easier to play with your friends.
> 
> Must be User Error.


User Error


----------



## amd655

Do admins still abuse their powers in BF4?

Just got banned from a server, was a mixed mode server on BF3...

Skip to 11 mins in.

http://www.twitch.tv/amuse_recon_uk/b/489498840

This is also another large reason i have yet to buy BF4, this is a massive downer to anyone who plays doing well, i was having fun when it happened


----------



## ipv89

I don't get hit markers after latest patch







I do however get other people's kills randomly


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Its never been easier to play with your friends.
> 
> Must be User Error.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> User Error
Click to expand...

You two must be rocket scientists









How can it be user error WHEN THE PLUG IN WONT LOAD PROPERLY


----------



## Azuredragon1

LOL, I love that BF4 needs more than 8gb of ram+4gb of pagefile.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> You two must be rocket scientists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can it be user error WHEN THE PLUG IN WONT LOAD PROPERLY


It's probably user error.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> You two must be rocket scientists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can it be user error WHEN THE PLUG IN WONT LOAD PROPERLY


Not sure if you've been posting in this thread very long, but user error is a joke. A few people in this thread blamed things like client crashing on user error just because they themselves didn't experience the issues which was laughable to say the least, so now every time an issue comes up people say user error as a joke.

It's not all that funny anymore.. xD


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> My Win 7 was not messed, so not so valid.


Just proves that you might get 5% or that 50% if you're lucky. Dual boot W7 and W8.1, no dramatic improvements


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Do admins still abuse their powers in BF4?
> 
> Just got banned from a server, was a mixed mode server on BF3...
> 
> Skip to 11 mins in.
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/amuse_recon_uk/b/489498840
> 
> This is also another large reason i have yet to buy BF4, this is a massive downer to anyone who plays doing well, i was having fun when it happened


Eh it happens in every game. It comes with the territory of playing on their servers. They pay for them after all and servers aren't cheap these days!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> You two must be rocket scientists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can it be user error WHEN THE PLUG IN WONT LOAD PROPERLY


Have you tried re-installing the plugin?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> i was playing friday.
> sli 670 at 1202 core with 99% and 98% gpu usage.
> 2500k at 4.7ghz saw a minimum 90% cpu usage.
> i dont see how its using less gpu


Well you know some in this crowd. If it drops from 99% to 97% theres game breaking issue that needs to be fixed.

I played for an hour or so last night on a 30 server and it seems to play well, performance wise. Still strange netcode occurrences, one hit kills and odd delays in just about everything.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> 
> 
> This pretty much sums up BF4 and Dice.


LOL.

If I gave an arse about emblems that would be it.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Well you know some in this crowd. If it drops from 99% to 97% theres game breaking issue that needs to be fixed.
> 
> I played for an hour or so last night on a 30 server and it seems to play well, performance wise. Still strange netcode occurrences, one hit kills and odd delays in just about everything.
> LOL.
> 
> If I gave an arse about emblems that would be it.


Shame you cant use ABC etc, so it wouldnt wokr.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 7 users, you should move to 8.1
> 
> DICE even recommended doing so in the requirements for the game, whilst 1 person will fight saying Win 8 does nothing for him, people with 4 cores will notice a difference.
> 
> I dual booted 7/8 in Beta, and the difference was night and day giving me a 50% boost., obviously Beta is not comparable, but there will be boosts to be had from doing so.


That one person is gone, also that one person tested it. His tests showed higher average, min, max FPS, but yet the write up said "no point" sooo yeah....

It's pretty simple, the game uses DX11.1, windows 7 does not support dx11.1... Windows 8 supports dx11.1... No need for windows 8.1 though, just win 8.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> *That one person is gone*


What!?!?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> What!?!?


That one person who constantly bashed win8 being any help with bf4 performance/stability. Even though it's blatantly obvious that the game was designed with DirectX features not available in windows 7...


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That one person who constantly bashed win8 being any help with bf4 performance/stability. Even though it's blatantly obvious that the game was designed with DirectX features not available in windows 7...


Ok np, i doubt we would be allowed to discuss this here anyway, if he was removed.... so nuff said.


----------



## nskii

Hello guys.

Im considering swapping my Mobo, CPU and RAM with newer one but i don't know how much i would really gain in battlefield 4 performance.

My current setup:
Intel Core2 Duo E8400
Gigabyte GA-EG41MF-US2H
Patriot 4GB (DDR2-800)
ASUS GTX 660 2GB

swapped with:
AMD FX 6300
ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3 mATX
G.Skill Ares 1600MHz CL9 8GB DDR3 Kit
....... total of 230€

I know mATX mobos aren't the best choice for OCing the AMD CPUs but I'm limited with mATX format because of my case so i would OC the fx6300 hopefully around 4.1GHz? CPU Cooler is scythe Mugen 4.

But my main question is, would this swap mean any severe bf4 performance improvement that would be worth spending those 240 Euros? Note that I'm keeping the GPU.

Thank you, Nino!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nskii*
> 
> Hello guys.
> 
> Im considering swapping my Mobo, CPU and RAM with newer one but i don't know how much i would really gain in battlefield 4 performance.
> 
> My current setup:
> Intel Core2 Duo E8400
> Gigabyte GA-EG41MF-US2H
> Patriot 4GB (DDR2-800)
> ASUS GTX 660 2GB
> 
> swapped with:
> AMD FX 6300
> ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3 mATX
> G.Skill Ares 1600MHz CL9 8GB DDR3 Kit
> ....... total of 230€
> 
> I know mATX mobos aren't the best choice for OCing the AMD CPUs but I'm limited with mATX format because of my case so i would OC the fx6300 hopefully around 4.1GHz? CPU Cooler is scythe Mugen 4.
> 
> But my main question is, would this swap mean any severe bf4 performance improvement that would be worth spending those 240 Euros? Note that I'm keeping the GPU.
> 
> Thank you, Nino!


You should be fine, play on high settings no AA, you will be fine at 1080p.

Expect around 100% or higher improvement in multiplayer.


----------



## lilchronic

BF4 frame rate with i5 3570k @5ghz and 780TI - 2560x1440p - ultra - 4xMSAA

Zavod - 64 player map FPS: 60 FPS - 131 FPS. stayed around 80-90 FPS most of the time



i want to get a 3770k but not sure if it is really going to help my FPS????


----------



## nskii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> You should be fine, play on high settings no AA, you will be fine at 1080p.
> 
> Expect around 100% or higher improvement in multiplayer.


Im playing at 1680x1050. That would mean average FPS would jump to 65-70, seems kinda extreme?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Not sure if you've been posting in this thread very long, but user error is a joke. A few people in this thread blamed things like client crashing on user error just because they themselves didn't experience the issues which was laughable to say the least, so now every time an issue comes up people say user error as a joke.
> 
> It's not all that funny anymore.. xD


Thanks for that i get it now








No i havent posted much here , damn thing moves very quick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigtonyman1138*
> 
> Eh it happens in every game. It comes with the territory of playing on their servers. They pay for them after all and servers aren't cheap these days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried re-installing the plugin?


Many times.......








I thinks i had same dilema as BF3 ........ re-install fixed it ....... maybe


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nskii*
> 
> Im playing at 1680x1050. That would mean average FPS would jump to 65-70, seems kinda extreme?


Sounds about right.

Expect minimums in the 45fps range i would say.


----------



## nskii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Sounds about right.
> 
> Expect minimums in the 45fps range i would say.


So i should go for the buy. What should i expect from OCing the 6300 on that motherboard? How far i should get?


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> anyone else have a problem when joining a server your cursor does not appear? really annoying...


Do you have a joystick plugged in? I had the same problem and it turned out it was due to my Logi flightstick being plugged in when I launched the game. Only a reboot would make the cursor reappear after unplugging the stick.


----------



## IAmDay

*USER ERROR*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



So I placed my beacon on the side ledge of the biggest skyscraper on DawnBreaker. It spawned me in parachuting. I was stuck inside the building. I tried to C4 myself but no damage. I ended up having to redeploy. Here are some screenshots


----------



## moocowman

Well this is frustrating.

Been having awesome matches tonight. Too bad almost every one ends early because my internet keeps disconnecting. D:

*edit*

Am I the only one who thinks the user error thing got old really fast?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Well this is frustrating.
> 
> Been having awesome matches tonight. Too bad almost every one ends early because my internet keeps disconnecting. D:


User Error.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> User Error.


This


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> User Error.


Saw that coming..

I hope you both get tackled and kicked by an army of little people.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Ok np, i doubt we would be allowed to discuss this here anyway, if he was removed.... so nuff said.


no no. He removed him self, after 100 or so rage posts about how bad BF4 is.


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Can someone just please tell me who I am supposed to be shooting at?!?!

I have been trying to figure out multiplayer for two days straight now. It seems that the only people I am supposed to be shooting at do not have any sort of marker over their heads. That makes them impossible to see. Also, as a n00b, is there a certain multiplayer game I should be in first?

It just seems impossible. I have hundreds of deaths and not a single kill. Even when I choose a quiet spot to pawn into, I cant seem to grab my bearing or even spot an enemy before I am killed. I know this isn't supposed to be this hard. There has to be a setting or something to get a marker over the enemies head in game. Also, I just noticed that it seems that my own side/team mates are killing me. Either I have something not set correctly or this is way worse than BF3


----------



## skupples

Are you playing in hardcore?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> Can someone just please tell me who I am supposed to be shooting at?!?!
> 
> I have been trying to figure out multiplayer for two days straight now. It seems that the only people I am supposed to be shooting at do not have any sort of marker over their heads. That makes them impossible to see. Also, as a n00b, is there a certain multiplayer game I should be in first?
> 
> It just seems impossible. I have hundreds of deaths and not a single kill. Even when I choose a quiet spot to pawn into, I cant seem to grab my bearing or even spot an enemy before I am killed. I know this isn't supposed to be this hard. There has to be a setting or something to get a marker over the enemies head in game. Also, I just noticed that it seems that my own side/team mates are killing me. Either I have something not set correctly or this is way worse than BF3


User Error.

In the battlelog filter under Multiplayer servers - Untick "Hardcore" and "Custom" then apply.


----------



## NateST

Did anyone else's game break during this last update? The deploy screen comes up but I literally can't interact in anyway.


----------



## ipv89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Did anyone else's game break during this last update? The deploy screen comes up but I literally can't interact in anyway.


I can get in just lost all hit markers and the game gives me other peoples kills. also the odd crash to


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> User Error.
> 
> In the battlelog filter under Multiplayer servers - Untick "Hardcore" and "Custom" then apply.


Already has that done, but thanks. I just remember when I used to play before I had a bunch of familiar people that I would play with and it seemed to play out like a real organized competition.


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> User Error.


Also, I am pretty sure that spotting is a new method. I dont remember that before. It also seems that the only way to tag an enemy is to spot them or have another team mate spot them. I thought in previous versions that enemies were already marked by the game automatically. Am I wrong about this?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> Can someone just please tell me who I am supposed to be shooting at?!?!
> 
> I have been trying to figure out multiplayer for two days straight now. It seems that the only people I am supposed to be shooting at do not have any sort of marker over their heads. That makes them impossible to see. Also, as a n00b, is there a certain multiplayer game I should be in first?
> 
> It just seems impossible. I have hundreds of deaths and not a single kill. Even when I choose a quiet spot to pawn into, I cant seem to grab my bearing or even spot an enemy before I am killed. I know this isn't supposed to be this hard. There has to be a setting or something to get a marker over the enemies head in game. Also, I just noticed that it seems that my own side/team mates are killing me. Either I have something not set correctly or this is way worse than BF3


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> Can someone just please tell me who I am supposed to be shooting at?!?!
> 
> I have been trying to figure out multiplayer for two days straight now. It seems that the only people I am supposed to be shooting at do not have any sort of marker over their heads. That makes them impossible to see. Also, as a n00b, is there a certain multiplayer game I should be in first?
> 
> It just seems impossible. I have hundreds of deaths and not a single kill. Even when I choose a quiet spot to pawn into, I cant seem to grab my bearing or even spot an enemy before I am killed. I know this isn't supposed to be this hard. There has to be a setting or something to get a marker over the enemies head in game. Also, I just noticed that it seems that my own side/team mates are killing me. Either I have something not set correctly or this is way worse than BF3


It's really not that hard. If you arent sure its the enemy just use Q if it is it will mark them. I mash Q all the time.


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> It's really not that hard. If you arent sure its the enemy just use Q if it is it will mark them. I mash Q all the time.


I hate pushing Q in BF4 unless you're aiming downsight/scope, cause your soldier points and yells,even though its a second or less which does throw off aim it's gotten me killed a few times.


----------



## connectwise

Yeah it sucks! Plus you cant strafe when you do. Here's my tip on keybind:

Mouse scroll wheel down: spot
mouse scroll wheel button: melee
mouse side button 1: melee
mouse side button 2: grenade

Since I play HC, no mini maps, only large map via mouse button, so that mapping allows for real quick map check.

However for helo and planes, my mouse side buttons 1 and 2 are for nose up and down.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavy MG*
> 
> I hate pushing Q in BF4 unless you're aiming downsight/scope, cause your soldier points and yells,even though its a second or less which does throw off aim it's gotten me killed a few times.


I just know when I'm being neutral on the keyboard.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> I can get in just lost all hit markers and the game gives me other peoples kills. also the odd crash to


I go the no hit markers also. Pretty awful how they keep breaking things with every update. They must have the janitors doing the patches now.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> Can someone just please tell me who I am supposed to be shooting at?!?!
> 
> I have been trying to figure out multiplayer for two days straight now. It seems that the only people I am supposed to be shooting at do not have any sort of marker over their heads. That makes them impossible to see. Also, as a n00b, is there a certain multiplayer game I should be in first?
> 
> It just seems impossible. I have hundreds of deaths and not a single kill. Even when I choose a quiet spot to pawn into, I cant seem to grab my bearing or even spot an enemy before I am killed. I know this isn't supposed to be this hard. There has to be a setting or something to get a marker over the enemies head in game. Also, I just noticed that it seems that my own side/team mates are killing me. Either I have something not set correctly or this is way worse than BF3


Yeah you really wan't regular core before venturing into HC. And every server will have different rules and settings so don't expect the exact same experience on all of them. It takes time to learn maps too.

I really wish they would do away with the soldier yelling everytime he spots something or throws down a box. Really annoying trying to sneak/flank.


----------



## james8

^can the enemies hear your yelling to noobs(teammates) ?


----------



## connectwise

Switched on 100% exp gain

Game lags and rubberbands uncontrollably.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^can the enemies hear your yelling to noobs(teammates) ?


yep.


----------



## DoomDash

Still wish there was proxy chat ( is that the name for it ? ).

Also, anyone notice claymore kills arent recording correctly? I have hundreds and hundreds of claymore kills and it says 2.

Saw this on reddit thought it was funny.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That one person is gone


Gone as in?...

EDIT: Never mind, seen your post







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> no no. He removed him self, after 100 or so rage posts about how bad BF4 is.


Well I won't be missing him that's for sure. That's all I'll say on the matter.


----------



## Aparition

What the heck... Short range... constantly 1 hp from shooting with any of the snipers.
Irritating...


----------



## (sic)

I recently convinced myself to upgrade to Win 8.1 Pro 64bit for a performance boost in BF4. I had my rig down for a couple weeks due to cleaning my loop. I come back to find a new patch that requires 331.82 or newer to run the game.

My issue is that I'm only seeing 30-45% GPU usage on both cards. I can remedy this by turning SLI off, but even then I only get ~75% usage on one card... I'm curious if anyone else has noticed this and whether or not this is driver or patch related? Keep in mind, a few weeks ago / couple patches ago, I was able to run SLI while getting 80-95% usage on both cards.

Slightly stumped as what to do...


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> What the heck... Short range... constantly 1 hp from shooting with any of the snipers.
> Irritating...


this happened to me a lot with the m40 yesterday


----------



## Sadmoto

awwhhh yeaaa, just got my new mobo/cpu/ram and have been playing a bit

for some reason I can now play with everything on ultra and 2x msaa @1080p, before I would get stutters which I thought was me hitting vram so I had to lower lighting,effects and decoration, not anymore









My Min fps I've seen is 47 and it is the screen change when you die and it goes to the deploy screen, other then that I don't go under 55fps.
its nice never having the slide show effect that I'd get with my 965be happen every so often

and I haven't even OC'd, everything is at stock settings







I don't even really need to OC *yet*.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> and I haven't even OC'd, everything is at stock settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even really need to OC


stockclock.net


----------



## bajer29

Got the new premium knife and opened the battlepack to unlock, but it's grayed-out in my loadout screen. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## DizzlePro

does anyone get issues like this?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> does anyone get issues like this?


I do occasionally but not all the time. It's not network (at least I think) because when this happens I normally have the lowest ping in the server (25-40). Sometimes it's super unplayable or I'll have a weird hiccup in a round and it will be fine the next.


----------



## manicmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> does anyone get issues like this?


Never had that, but look at the some of the enemy teams pings, some nearing 300! Normally when I play on servers the highest I see is around 100-120ms


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> does anyone get issues like this?


Yup.

Normal lag.


----------



## DoomDash

Did any of you BF4 players play a lot of MAG on PS3 ( specifically the 256 player mode )?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Did any of you BF4 players play a lot of MAG on PS3 ( specifically the 256 player mode )?


No cus it was a poorly done CoD clone by the Socom developers, why in the world did they focus on a poor first person shooter instead of making a successor (a good one) to Socom 2?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> No cus it was a poorly done CoD clone by the Socom developers, why in the world did they focus on a poor first person shooter instead of making a successor (a good one) to Socom 2?


Sounds like you never actually played it ( maybe you played only sabotage ). Game is nothing like CoD, like not even remotely close. It's still to this day the best team / squad based game I've ever played by a large margin, and the only real innovative shooter since CS ( IMO ). The objective system encouraged team play like no other, and it was far smarter than just capture a flag crap. It would take me hours to explain its brilliance. Not a game for people who don't give it time.

Seriously tried replacing my love for it with anything I could. Tried Planetside 2, not even close, BF3, not even close, BF4, not even close! I still love BF4 for it's pure fun factor and great engine / progression system but it still lacks any real depth sadly.

Obviously I'm a huge BF4 fan so for me to tell you MAG is 100x better hopefully puts some perspective in this for you.


----------



## IAmDay

So I found a way to get way up in the mountains on Lockers. When I say way up I mean were 60 feet above everyone else and we can walk along the entire length of the map. There is a certain spot to place a beacon 2. If my friends say it's alright I will make a tutorial on how to get up and where to place the beacon. I will say you can't do it solo. Some spots require jumping on top of someone to get to the next ledge etc.


----------



## Timu

This game seems to get worse for me with each new patch, I mean, look at this, it dips as low as this!!!




List of problems I'm having:
Bad performance
Sound bugs
Stuttering
Texture loading
Rubber banding
Crashing
Freezing
Disconnects
Lag


----------



## iARDAs

I keep crashing...


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> This game seems to get worse for me with each new patch, I mean, look at this, it dips as low as this!!!
> 
> List of problems I'm having:
> Bad performance
> Sound bugs
> Stuttering
> Texture loading
> Rubber banding
> Crashing
> Freezing
> Disconnects
> Lag


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Anyone else ever have the sound go real quiet all of a sudden? Not the sound cutting out bug, all the sounds were still there, just at like 10% or the regular volume. Everything in Windows was the same (and sounded the same), and all the game settings were the same (it happened mid-round), but even adjusting the settings didn't change anything. Really weird.


I don't see how you are getting bad performance with two 670's unless SLi is still bugging out. I have one 2gb 670 and I play on ultra and get like 55-70 fps with my lowest dips being like 30(this was while recording with fraps). This is with no AA and 1080p though so if you are on 1440p or something that could be why I guess. As far as the disconnecting and rubber banding that just sounds like network problems on your end or the server to me. I used to have that issue with certain servers that couldn't properly support the player counts they had in them. I could be entirely wrong but I haven't seen many people complain of the servers I play on. That is just what I have experienced. The game is far from perfect that is for sure. The last few patches though have solved a ton of the problems for my friends that were getting the crashes.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> So I found a way to get way up in the mountains on Lockers. When I say way up I mean were 60 feet above everyone else and we can walk along the entire length of the map. There is a certain spot to place a beacon 2. If my friends say it's alright I will make a tutorial on how to get up and where to place the beacon. I will say you can't do it solo. Some spots require jumping on top of someone to get to the next ledge etc.


Vid or it didn't happen.


----------



## dealio

not those


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> This game seems to get worse for me with each new patch, I mean, look at this, it dips as low as this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of problems I'm having:
> Bad performance
> Sound bugs
> Stuttering
> Texture loading
> Rubber banding
> Crashing
> Freezing
> Disconnects
> Lag


its your windows install, your game install and/or the servers youre playing on. there is no way in hell you should dip below 60fps with all eye candy maxed both ingame and in nv cp. unless as MURD said, youre playing at a super high res.


----------



## dealio

wth

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmIzd6G1RJs


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> I don't see how you are getting bad performance with two 670's unless SLi is still bugging out. I have one 2gb 670 and I play on ultra and get like 55-70 fps with my lowest dips being like 30(this was while recording with fraps). This is with no AA and 1080p though so if you are on 1440p or something that could be why I guess. As far as the disconnecting and rubber banding that just sounds like network problems on your end or the server to me. I used to have that issue with certain servers that couldn't properly support the player counts they had in them. I could be entirely wrong but I haven't seen many people complain of the servers I play on. That is just what I have experienced. The game is far from perfect that is for sure. The last few patches though have solved a ton of the problems for my friends that were getting the crashes.


That's odd, because the 1st pic is only using one 4GB 670(2nd pic uses 2) and I get the same crappy performance with and without SLI. Also it's not even maxed as it's on medium and it never ran this bad earlier. Also I get disconnects at random, in fact I played a match, got disconnected, reconnected, played a few minutes and got disconnected from the same server. Sometimes the game icon that appears on the taskbar itself would just disappear without warning indicating it crashed. It's the game itself.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not those


Nice piece of info, but not sure i'd actually go that high. Great spot for solo recon though. You think DICE hide a sasquatch up there?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> wth
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmIzd6G1RJs


Well then... I guess they have to make it so MAV just blow up when a body touches them.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not those


We get way higher and we go along the entire map


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> So I found a way to get way up in the mountains on Lockers. When I say way up I mean were 60 feet above everyone else and we can walk along the entire length of the map. There is a certain spot to place a beacon 2. If my friends say it's alright I will make a tutorial on how to get up and where to place the beacon. I will say you can't do it solo. Some spots require jumping on top of someone to get to the next ledge etc.


Why this is useless. It's nowhere near any objective. Oh, right griefers, I mean kids. You guys sure contribute to the games enjoyment.


----------



## 66racer

I dunno since the 12-20-13 patch im noticing higher fps. Im on the latest beta (think its 331.91, not home).

I keep fraps logs with min/max/ave and am seeing an increase of about 5-10fps in the min and average fps. Nothing else changed except the update.

The game seems a bit better for me personally. Hit registry seems about right. Hope they keep heading in the right direction rather than the 2 steps forward 1 step back we have seen.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> its your windows install, your game install and/or the servers youre playing on. there is no way in hell you should dip below 60fps with all eye candy maxed both ingame and in nv cp. unless as MURD said, youre playing at a super high res.


It's on medium. And the performance is random.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> wth
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmIzd6G1RJs


Oh good, something else dice have to now spend time patching. The amount of time people have discovering ways to break the game and tarnish the experience for every continues to amaze me. It's quite possibly the saddest, most patheitc use of time I've ever seen. "The only enjoyment I get out of life is making an experience as miserable as I can for everyone Involved. I do this because I'm pathetic, my life is pathetic and I'm a waste of skin." Sounds about right.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Why this is useless. It's nowhere near any objective. Oh, right griefers, I mean kids. You guys sure contribute to the games enjoyment.


Actually it locks down the outside and you can spawn camp both spawns on obliteration


----------



## ihatelolcats

lol you can mav ride in bf4 too? that was fun in bf3 before they patched it out


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I dunno since the 12-20-13 patch im noticing higher fps. Im on the latest beta (think its 331.91, not home).
> 
> I keep fraps logs with min/max/ave and am seeing an increase of about 5-10fps in the min and average fps. Nothing else changed except the update.
> 
> The game seems a bit better for me personally. Hit registry seems about right. Hope they keep heading in the right direction rather than the 2 steps forward 1 step back we have seen.


For me it's the opposite of the beta:

Beta:
Before patches:Ran like crap.
After patches: Ran smooth.

Final:
Before patches: Ran smooth.
After patches: Ran like crap.


----------



## amd655

Sad, bad players exploiting the game, what is new?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Sad, bad players exploiting the game, what is new?


User Error.
Works as intended, move along.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> User Error.
> Works as intended, move along.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> For me it's the opposite of the beta:
> 
> Beta:
> Before patches:Ran like crap.
> After patches: Ran smooth.
> 
> Final:
> Before patches: Ran smooth.
> After patches: Ran like crap.


Crazy how the experience varies. Beta my experience was similar to yours. I bought bf4 on a black friday sale this time as opposed to pre ordering like I did for bf3. I had a feeling it would be a roller coaster with bugs. That kind of describes it for me on bf4 but happy to say on my system things are running good for now...waiting for the next patch to break something so the one after can fix it and I can think they are making progress


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Why this is useless. It's nowhere near any objective. Oh, right griefers, I mean kids. You guys sure contribute to the games enjoyment.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Actually it locks down the outside and you can spawn camp both spawns on obliteration


I can see the strategy working, if you can get enough recon and a beacons up there, total domination on that side of the map. One guy cant do much considering the kill cam. In hardcore, no one would find you. Not sure DICE intended for players to be up there, but some players found it. Thats what a gamer does, they find a secret/exploit and expose it. Cheers to them. Still waiting on dat vid Bra!


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I can see the strategy working, if you can get enough recon and a beacons up there, total domination on that side of the map. One guy cant do much considering the kill cam. In hardcore, no one would find you. Not sure DICE intended for players to be up there, but some players found it. Thats what a gamer does, they find a secret/exploit and expose it. Cheers to them. Still waiting on dat vid Bra!


Take this teaser on a new glitch we found


----------



## Ponycar

The problem with bugs and errors/glitches/exploits in this game is that dice will try to fix them and break 1000 other things so please stop finding them guys


----------



## amd655

I hope you all know that because those places are single polygons, they will be increased massively so that you can't get there no more, then guess what? your GPU's have to do more work.


----------



## crashdummy35

Haven't even logged in in like a week. Games broke in my book.


----------



## DizzlePro

BF4 is a female which keeps cheating on you but you keep going back to her because you think shes changed,


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> BF4 is a female which keeps cheating on you but you keep going back to her because you think shes changed,


lol, well at least I can play again. Seems pretty solid too (knock on wood).


----------



## Cavey00

Still have not had any more than one or two game crashes since I started playing this. Sig rig and taking the dummy route with settings by clicking optimize in GFE. Guess I'm just lucky. I feel bad for you guys having the constant problems. It's been a fun experience so far.


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Sad, bad players exploiting the game, what is new?


Operation Locker is so bad though,someone always glitching up the mountain outside then camps with the snipe rifle you can pick up from the ground.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> lol, well at least I can play again. Seems pretty solid too (knock on wood).


Are you really playing with a 560Ti?
I can't get anything later than 314.22 drivers to run stable without BF4 crashing after about a solid hour of gameplay,or on desktop i get horrible lag. Bad GPU maybe? I'm not the only one with issues though after read through the Nvidia forums.
Downside of using old as heck drivers is i get all kinds of visual glitches,but disappearing crosshairs are the worst, and red flares turns everything into a blocky mess


----------



## JAM3S121

I honestly see almost no reason NOT to run engineer lately...

I have gotten really good with the aku-12, it has a pretty crappy rounds per minute but that means you lose almost nothing using a silencer.. so i find myself spawning.. planting m2 slams in choke points and then trying to get behind flags. On paracel I know a few spots I can get a 100% chance to get 3-7 kills a game with m2's and the aku-12 is so accurate for medium engagements for a carbine. Then throw some stingers up in the air for vehicle disables. In BF3 it was my least used class, same with bf2142. One thing about engineer is rarely do I see peoples vehicles needing repairs, its like they either die instantly or they just run away before I can repair. Unless its a scout heli or boat with a 5th man (rarely do i see that lately..)


----------



## Cavey00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> I honestly see almost no reason NOT to run engineer lately...
> 
> I have gotten really good with the aku-12, it has a pretty crappy rounds per minute but that means you lose almost nothing using a silencer.. so i find myself spawning.. planting m2 slams in choke points and then trying to get behind flags. On paracel I know a few spots I can get a 100% chance to get 3-7 kills a game with m2's and the aku-12 is so accurate for medium engagements for a carbine. Then throw some stingers up in the air for vehicle disables. In BF3 it was my least used class, same with bf2142. One thing about engineer is rarely do I see peoples vehicles needing repairs, its like they either die instantly or they just run away before I can repair. Unless its a scout heli or boat with a 5th man (rarely do i see that lately..)


This has been my new found fave as a class. This is from a noob point of view, but it seems to net me the most points by actually playing the role and repairing vehicles while assisting taking other vehicles out. I've found quite the opposite with vehicles needing repair. My biggest problem is since I'm playing on random servers and no one seems to use the in game chat, I get run over or left behind a lot when repairing. Getting ditched sucks when you are 9/10 done with doing a repair. Getting run over is sometimes my own fault


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> I honestly see almost no reason NOT to run engineer lately...
> 
> I have gotten really good with the aku-12, it has a pretty crappy rounds per minute but that means you lose almost nothing using a silencer.. so i find myself spawning.. planting m2 slams in choke points and then trying to get behind flags. On paracel I know a few spots I can get a 100% chance to get 3-7 kills a game with m2's and the aku-12 is so accurate for medium engagements for a carbine. Then throw some stingers up in the air for vehicle disables. In BF3 it was my least used class, same with bf2142. One thing about engineer is rarely do I see peoples vehicles needing repairs, its like they either die instantly or they just run away before I can repair. Unless its a scout heli or boat with a 5th man (rarely do i see that lately..)


I've found that engineers to pick the worst time to repair your vehicle which probably discourages them since they often die in those situations. I was having a good round of rush on Golmud yesterday and the guy on my squad would jump out of the tank the moment someone would critically hit me instead of waiting for me to get to some cover so I'm not being pelted by rockets as he tries to repair me. Of course, I run off to cover and he dies.. he started to rage. I tried to tell him I'm not going to sit in the middle of the action while he repairs me because we'll both die. Never listened.

Also, if you're the gunner in a vehicle that needs repairs, you exit the vehicle the direction your turret is facing. Some people don't seem to know this.. so they jump out in front of my tank/IFV and find themselves taking a rocket to the face.

Of course, there are people that are simply just extremely unaware and do run off in a vehicle not realizing it's being repaired and that's frustrating.

Anywho, I love being an engineer. It's extremely satisfying at times. I just try to play smart and I don't die as often. xD


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> I honestly see almost no reason NOT to run engineer lately...
> 
> I have gotten really good with the aku-12, it has a pretty crappy rounds per minute but that means you lose almost nothing using a silencer.. so i find myself spawning.. planting m2 slams in choke points and then trying to get behind flags. On paracel I know a few spots I can get a 100% chance to get 3-7 kills a game with m2's and the aku-12 is so accurate for medium engagements for a carbine. Then throw some stingers up in the air for vehicle disables. In BF3 it was my least used class, same with bf2142. One thing about engineer is rarely do I see peoples vehicles needing repairs, its like they either die instantly or they just run away before I can repair. Unless its a scout heli or boat with a 5th man (rarely do i see that lately..)


Still looking for someone who knows any advantage/disadvantage to the M2 SLAM over the regular M15 mine. Anyone know the main difference?


----------



## grunion

Do slams show up in thermal optics?


----------



## pc-illiterate

m2 slam can be laid underwater. can be 'hung' on a vertical surface. can be thrown onto a tank and detonated with an rpg


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> m2 slam can be laid underwater. can be 'hung' on a vertical surface. can be thrown onto a tank and detonated with an rpg


Those first two are useful. Two SLAMs equals a kill, right? Same as the M15?


----------



## IAmDay

Must be user error


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Oh good, something else dice have to now spend time patching. The amount of time people have discovering ways to break the game and tarnish the experience for every continues to amaze me. It's quite possibly the saddest, most patheitc use of time I've ever seen. "The only enjoyment I get out of life is making an experience as miserable as I can for everyone Involved. I do this because I'm pathetic, my life is pathetic and I'm a waste of skin." Sounds about right.


that's what people do, & this is why I think the "beta" was a joke, testing one map is not a beta, it's a teaser. Let people in your game long enough and they will find every single exploit, now then if they tell dice or not is another story, but they should have ways of seeing that some one is in the roof like this. All they would need to do to fix stuff like that is make those areas out of bounds, boom fixed. They should of made beta a month long, full of structured content progression. That's my story, & i'm sticking to it. Many of the exploits, bugs, & performance issues would of been heavily documented in that time.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Game hasn't crashed for me since that december 20th fix.







:thumb:


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Still looking for someone who knows any advantage/disadvantage to the M2 SLAM over the regular M15 mine. Anyone know the main difference?


SLAM sticks to tanks i think.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> that's what people do, & this is why I think the "beta" was a joke, testing one map is not a beta, it's a teaser. Let people in your game long enough and they will find every single exploit, now then if they tell dice or not is another story, but they should have ways of seeing that some one is in the roof like this. All they would need to do to fix stuff like that is make those areas out of bounds, boom fixed. They should of made beta a month long, full of structured content progression. That's my story, & i'm sticking to it. Many of the exploits, bugs, & performance issues would of been heavily documented in that time.


I think you 'hit the nail on the head'. What I dont get is, why create this impressive engine and 'ground breaking' game only to not do a complete beta before release? Did DICE/EA expect there'd be a smooth transition? Oh, we won't be expecting too many bugs, lets just release it and fix everything along the way. The gamers wont notice too much. Its been 2 months since release and its still beta. I guess we have another month for a decent game (assuming DICE fixes the other major bugs). I'm not a CEO, but i guess EA is willing to do the quick cash grab and gamble on potentialing burning down another game franchise (moh).


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Can teammates blow up your explosives?


----------



## pc-illiterate

too many cheaters. 2 different people today shooting through 3 foot thick concrete walls. games sht


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Can teammates blow up your explosives?


Yes. Also if you are in a vehicle with your teammates and you place C4 on it and blow it up it actually destroys the vehicle and sometimes can kill your teammates.


----------



## calavera

SoCal people please add me. Getting tired of playing solo.

calavera_PW


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> too many cheaters. 2 different people today shooting through 3 foot thick concrete walls. games sht


Isn't that some glitch,or lag? I've been getting that sooo much though,that and people 1 hit killing,still plenty of kill trading too.


----------



## ammarr

My first montage
I hope you like it

Some Action l Battlefield 4 Montage
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fug4gpyNmsA


----------



## Djmatrix32

Is any one up for playing?


----------



## JAM3S121

Was playing rogue tranmission, down about 300 tickets but we were slowly coming back.. its just me and a random recon in squad. I spawn at the uncap to take the tank as we are losing E, i'm about to roll over a mine and had no clue, the guy screams on mic WAIT!!! I can disable the mines with MAV. He has been maving all round, ends up disabling all the m2 slams that would of destroyed me not knowing and then tells me where each enemy is at E. We roll to C and attack B and he again disables mines and tells me where enemies are and whats ahead.

I was like omg is this real life? This guy scouting in a mav legit saved my tank 3 times, all while it was like 100 to 300 and we ended up holding four flags and i went from 23ish and 14ish to 37 and 14 in about 3minutes all from one persons help. I quickly added to friends list.
I honestly thought this guy was doing nothing all game.. then all of sudden with almost the game over he speaks and walks me through 10+ kills and saving me.. so awesome only in BF4 !


----------



## moocowman

Worst looking game of 2013.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Solid work. Everything after 1:30 seems to be a repeat. Probably should have put some China Rising in there at that point. Really, only 4 maps in the game to date really qualify to be impressive enough for that reel.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Game hasn't crashed for me since that december 20th fix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Same here, it's definitely been more stable for a little while.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> BF4 is a female which keeps cheating on you but you keep going back to her because you think shes changed,


Or she's hot and the sex is good, and she lets you in the door.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Solid work. Everything after 1:30 seems to be a repeat. Probably should have put some China Rising in there at that point. Really, only 4 maps in the game to date really qualify to be impressive enough for that reel.


Solid work of glorifying a broken game. And the need to use SweetFX in order to make it look somewhat appealing... fail


----------



## Mr Nightman

Love dmrs soo much, pisses people off soo much that you can outshoot them with a lower tier gun


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Solid work of glorifying a broken game. And the need to use SweetFX in order to make it look somewhat appealing... fail


Meh. It does work for some of us.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Nightman*
> 
> Love dmrs soo much, pisses people off soo much that you can outshoot them with a lower tier gun


xD Well yeah, because that shows that people kind of suck. Although, I still haven't played with the most of the DMRs. The first two have been so awful for me that I just have no ambition to play with them to unlock better ones like the SKS or so I've heard. That says a lot because I'm only 300 points from the SKS.. I just hate using them so much.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Meh. It does work for some of us.


A car without brakes also work.


----------



## Nw0rb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> A car without brakes also work.


Yea well cars maintained by idiots dont work. People are complaining just to do it game runs fine a lot of user error.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> A car without brakes also work.


I'm sorry it's been a poor experience for you, but I wouldn't compare mine to a car with bad brakes. I've had a lot of fun. You don't typically have a lot of fun with a car that has bad brakes. It's actually kind of scary... BF4 hasn't been scary for me at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> Yea well cars maintained by idiots dont work. People are complaining just to do it game runs fine a lot of user error.


Well, no.. the game has had a lot of issues and a lot of which aren't user error. Don't say user error because that's just going to keep that joke going and it's getting really annoying.

Some of us have been lucky and haven't had many issues at all, like myself. It's just some people like to keep repeating that the game is broken again and again and well, we get it. It's almost as if you can't post anything positive in this thread because the people who constantly repeat the game is broken will throw that in your face, hence why I tend to throw it right back in their face that I've had an excellent experience.

I just want to discuss the game. It's impossible to do so with all the negativity. This thread might as well be called MordorHQ 2.0.


----------



## Nw0rb

Well its not a joke... a lot of problems caused by the user... game isnt perfect but its not broken. I agree cant even talk about the game being good or fun without tools saying gameis broke among other stupid comments.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> Well its not a joke... a lot of problems caused by the user... game isnt perfect but its not broken. I agree cant even talk about the game being good or fun without tools saying gameis broke among other stupid comments.


Please just stop saying it's user error. A lot of the crashing and all that was not user error. Saying it is just going to make the people who say user error as a joke say it even more and it's already annoying.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> Well its not a joke... a lot of problems caused by the user... game isnt perfect but its not broken. I agree cant even talk about the game being good or fun without tools saying gameis broke among other stupid comments.
> 
> 
> 
> Please just stop saying it's user error. A lot of the crashing and all that was not user error. Saying it is just going to make the people who say user error as a joke say it even more and it's already annoying.
Click to expand...

I was having issues with the game but it was not the game come to find out it was my memory OC. I have gone from 64gig down to 32gig and changed a few settings I am good to go now.

With that being said it is a PIA trying to connect to a server still


----------



## Nw0rb

Uhh funny seeing it has been some user error.... but the last week n a half it is on people being idiots. The game runs fine so many not having problems now.. also seems people r just complaining because they can... nowif there is one bug omg game is broken... people are just being stupid about it.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> Uhh funny seeing it has been some user error.... but the last week n a half it is on people being idiots. The game runs fine so many not having problems now.. also seems people r just complaining because they can... nowif there is one bug omg game is broken... people are just being stupid about it.


I'm not disagreeing about people complaining just to complain or that some issues have been user error, it's just a lot haven't been and the people complaining about issues and how broken the game is are talking about those issues.

Also, again... the joke.. I want it to die in a fire. xD


----------



## hamzta09

Nw0rb sure loves his Betafield.

Theres a reason why there are 2 lawsuits and major threads everywhere about the games issues.


----------



## connectwise

The QQ is strong within it's playerbase.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> The QQ is strong within it's playerbase.
> 
> *vid snipped*


The QQ has always been strong within the Battlefield community. That much will never change. There's pretty much a whole forum dedicated to it. xD


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Solid work of glorifying a broken game. And the need to use SweetFX in order to make it look somewhat appealing... fail


Since when does sweetFX work on 64bit dx11 games?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Since when does sweetFX work on 64bit dx11 games?




Since 1.5.1 using the x64 dlls


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 
> 
> Since 1.5.1 using the x64 dlls


WOAH I'M SO SORRY i DON'T KEEP UP ON THESE THINGS.

so, what you mean to say is since September 30th.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> WOAH I'M SO SORRY i DON'T KEEP UP ON THESE THINGS.
> 
> so, what you mean to say is since September 30th.


?
If you had simply youtubed, googled, read this thread or possibly other threads or forums you would have known it works with all x64 applications.
And you know you can run BF4 in 32bit aswell with near zero performance difference, although I dont cause it works in 64bit.


----------



## moocowman

It really doesn't even matter. SweetFX or not, the game is quite beautiful. Obviously I'm not running the highest settings and it's still a really good looking game. There are a lot of really impressive elements to it that still have me having moments where I just look around and enjoy the scenery (flying around on Paracel during the storm is awesome). Then the sound design on top of that makes it just that much better.


----------



## ihatelolcats

wishing everyone a very user error christmas


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> ?
> If you had simply youtubed, googled, read this thread or possibly other threads or forums you would have known it works with all x64 applications.
> And you know you can run BF4 in 32bit aswell with near zero performance difference, although I dont cause it works in 64bit.


that would of required leaving OCN, or scrolling back pages looking for a needle in a haystack. I did how ever google it later, to find it was updated a September 30th to support 64 bity & dx11.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> wishing everyone a very user error christmas


I would wish you a Merry Christmas if I didn't hate you so much..


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavy MG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Sad, bad players exploiting the game, what is new?
> 
> 
> 
> Operation Locker is so bad though,someone always glitching up the mountain outside then camps with the snipe rifle you can pick up from the ground.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> lol, well at least I can play again. Seems pretty solid too (knock on wood).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you really playing with a 560Ti?
> I can't get anything later than 314.22 drivers to run stable without BF4 crashing after about a solid hour of gameplay,or on desktop i get horrible lag. Bad GPU maybe? I'm not the only one with issues though after read through the Nvidia forums.
> Downside of using old as heck drivers is i get all kinds of visual glitches,but disappearing crosshairs are the worst, and red flares turns everything into a blocky mess
Click to expand...

Actually I'm playing with the Work Rig, using a amd x6 @ 2.7gh and a GTX 460. It does surprisingly good at my native 1680x1050 resolution. Easily playable. It's not that much more demanding than BF3, other than ram usage is quite a lot more for me. I'm on the latest Nvidia drivers now. The 320.xx were the best for me, but apparently you are forced to upgrade now? I thought one of the last patches made it so you didn't have a choice to play with old drivers anymore. Could be part of your problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> wishing everyone a very user error christmas
> 
> 
> 
> I would wish you a Merry Christmas if I didn't hate you so much..
Click to expand...

You love lolcats?


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> wishing everyone a very user error christmas


----------



## Ponycar

Dice better give me like 50 platinum/gold/space gold/uber platinum gold/the best in the world battlepacks for Christmas for all their tomfoolery these past few weeks and WHERES MY MANTLE?!?!?!?


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponycar*
> 
> Dice better give me like 50 platinum/gold/space gold/uber platinum gold/the best in the world battlepacks for Christmas for all their tomfoolery these past few weeks and *WHERES MY MANTLE*?!?!?!?


user error


----------



## grunion

My 2 user error complaints are free look being broken and the HMG ammo can I randomly keep mounting over my MBT main gun in a way that it obstructs my view.

I've been playing strictly HC recently, do fairly well.
Once in awhile I try normal and always get my ass handed to me


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> I've been playing strictly HC recently, do fairly well.
> Once in awhile I try normal and always get my ass handed to me


HC is what it's all about. I never play anything but HC.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> Yea well cars maintained by idiots dont work. People are complaining just to do it game runs fine a lot of user error.


Running fine........


----------



## skupples

flickering textures - also user error.


----------



## Smanci

I was able to finish two rounds in a row without any issues. User error?


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> HC is what it's all about. I never play anything but HC.


Any server recommendations?
I mainly play FOG and lone wolves.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> flickering textures - also user error.


You choose to *use* SLI, I choose to *use* CFX...

Therefore *use*r error


----------



## keikei

Greetings Gentlemen,

for those who havent picked the game yet, and missed the crazy black friday deal, origin has the standard edition for *$41.99*. The sale lasts until January 7th I believe. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Greetings Gentlemen,
> 
> for those who havent picked the game yet, and missed the crazy black friday deal, origin has the standard edition for *$41.99*. The sale lasts until January 7th I believe. Merry Christmas!


Amazon has it cheaper, $39.99!








And merry X-mas everobdy!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Any server recommendations?


Search for ARMORY and rTr in your server browser, I play on their HC servers quite a bit.


----------



## coolhandluke41

anyone want's to share nice sweat FX file for this game ..?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> does anyone get issues like this?


I don't... whats your network smoothing at?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Running fine........


Such dice
much buggeh
wow


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Any server recommendations?


Well, I just had a blast on this server. Very active admin. http://tocgaming.com/
Server details.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Welcome to 24/7 GUN UNLOCKER - NO EXPLOSIVES! Auto-ban for use of explosives, nades, flashbangs, tubes, C4 & EOD/Mortar! Smoke/Flares ARE ALLOWED! Visit & Join us @ http://tocgaming.com/ [tocgaming.com]


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Any server recommendations?
> I mainly play FOG and lone wolves.
> You choose to *use* SLI, I choose to *use* CFX...
> 
> Therefore *use*r error


accept that the problem is on both still, just less for CFX since patch.

Why would explosives be banned? People running around with that sniper explosive round gun thing?


----------



## connectwise

I think it's time for us to stop playing this laggy bugged out game and switch to....

ARMA3.


----------



## amd655

Quake Live.
Unreal.

That is the real Battlefield, oh and it's all user error if you lose in those games


----------



## pc-illiterate

the game is dumb as all hell. quit 1 second after match starts. screw you dice.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> You love lolcats?


Well, yeah.. Cats are the internet. Cats and porn. Not together, though.. That's just wrong.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> My 2 user error complaints are *free look* being broken and the HMG ammo can I randomly keep mounting over my MBT main gun in a way that it obstructs my view.
> 
> I've been playing strictly HC recently, do fairly well.
> Once in awhile I try normal and always get my ass handed to me


Wait.. free look as in ArmA style free look? That exists in BF4? Why did I not know this?

As far as the ammo box obstructing your view, in normal mode you can switch to third person and back and it will fix it. Although in hardcore, I think you actually have to get out and get back in to fix it. Not sure if you've figured that out already.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I think it's time for us to stop playing this laggy bugged out game and switch to....
> 
> ARMA3.


That's a joke, right? xD

BF4 and ArmA 3 aren't exactly comparable anyway.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> 
> 
> the game is dumb as all hell. quit 1 second after match starts. screw you dice.


You shouldn't let it bother you. Thanks to stat padders, those numbers really don't mean anything anyway.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Wait.. free look as in ArmA style free look? That exists in BF4? Why did I not know this?


Facepalm.


----------



## moocowman

Well, that doesn't answer my question on whether it's the ArmA style of free-look and if it is, it's not something that I've seen mentioned before.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Well, that doesn't answer my question on whether it's the ArmA style of free-look and if it is, it's not something that I've seen mentioned before.


LOL I've never played arma, so what is free look in arma?

BF4 free look, in cockpit >hold shift> freely look around> sometimes


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Well, that doesn't answer my question on whether it's the ArmA style of free-look and if it is, it's not something that I've seen mentioned before.


In a vehicle such as a Jet, Heli or jeep, jetski, bike, rhib.
Hold down Rightclick.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I think it's time for us to stop playing this laggy bugged out game and switch to....
> 
> ARMA3.


Trade laggy and bugged for slow and boring? No thanks. Laggy and bugged can be fixed, Arma 3 cannot.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> LOL I've never played arma, so what is free look in arma?
> 
> BF4 free look, in cockpit >hold shift> freely look around> sometimes


Pretty much the same, but in Arma 3 it's set to ALT by default, and you can do it in 3rd person as well.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> LOL I've never played arma, so what is free look in arma?
> 
> BF4 free look, in cockpit >hold shift> freely look around> sometimes


Ah, that's why I've never really seen much of it. I've only recently been getting into flying jets. Good to know!

In ArmA, if you hold alt you can look around freely while you're on foot even if you were running. It was really nice in DayZ since it allowed you to be very aware of your surroundings as you ran around and allowed you to watch your back. It'd be nice to see in BF4 but it's not as necessary since aiming is nowhere near as clunky as it is in ArmA. xD


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Ah, that's why I've never really seen much of it. I've only recently been getting into flying jets. Good to know!
> 
> In ArmA, if you hold alt you can look around freely while you're on foot even if you were running. It was really nice in DayZ since it allowed you to be very aware of your surroundings as you ran around and allowed you to watch your back. It'd be nice to see in BF4 but it's not as necessary since aiming is nowhere near as clunky as it is in ArmA. xD


In jet, shift is the boost function.

Default for freelook is rightclick.


----------



## moocowman

Oh, I also fly with a controller.. so that's kind of another reason I don't know about the keyboard command. xD I went through all the controls on the controller in the test range but I've never noticed a free-look. I'll have to look into it.


----------



## pc-illiterate

badmins



dont ask questions. youll get kicked instead of an answer. when you asked why you were kicked instead of being answered, youll get banned. real d-bags.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> badmins
> 
> 
> 
> dont ask questions. youll get kicked instead of an answer. when you asked why you were kicked instead of being answered, youll get banned. real d-bags.


I saw you and Juds playing there and really, anything with stupid in the server title is going to be full of dbags. It's like putting a sign on the door.

Stay classy EA.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I think it's time for us to stop playing this laggy bugged out game and switch to....
> 
> ARMA3.


Yeah switch to arma iii and get 20 fps on 3 r9 290x's and a 4930k @4.5 ghz. Genius!!!!

Seriously the poor performance of arma3 makes dice look like geniuses. You should pick a better example, arma 3 has like a million page thread on their forums on the absolute crap performance arma has. The Devs have been promising a fix since arma 2. Now they finally admit, they can't fix it without a total rewrite. At least dice is making progress.

Arma 3 will use like 20 percent of your CPU, so please don't say it's a CPU bound game, because although it is, it isn't because it's using the CPU properly, it's because the Devs made a crap engine that won't use the CPU/cores correctly, and ugh still 32 bit.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Ah, that's why I've never really seen much of it. I've only recently been getting into flying jets. Good to know!
> 
> In ArmA, if you hold alt you can look around freely while you're on foot even if you were running. It was really nice in DayZ since it allowed you to be very aware of your surroundings as you ran around and allowed you to watch your back. It'd be nice to see in BF4 but it's not as necessary since aiming is nowhere near as clunky as it is in ArmA. xD


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> In jet, shift is the boost function.
> 
> Default for freelook is rightclick.


Should have specified, lshift in heli for my free look.

So is it or isn't broken for you guys?


----------



## moocowman

Heh.. The only time I've been kicked from a server was because of an auto-kick. BF4 takes a long time to load on an HDD so I had forgotten that I had joined a pistols match by the time I finally loaded in and deployed. Started wrecking some people with a carbine not thinking anything of the people running at me with pistols only.. Got auto-kicked.

It helps that I don't server hop very much and the servers I do play on, I tend to be very talkative and friendly to people. I try to be a fun person to play with so even if I am doing "too well," I'm not at all serious about it and am making jokes half of the time.

I don't actually see too many people that just strike up conversations in matches. Mostly it's just people saying GG, lol, bs, this team sucks and a bunch of other negative comments. I know it's a competitive shooter and it's not a chat-room, but if we're in the lead by a lot or losing by a lot and the match is already decided, it doesn't hurt to talk to people and have some fun.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Yeah switch to arma iii and get 20 fps on 3 r9 290x's and a 4930k @4.5 ghz. Genius!!!!
> 
> Seriously the poor performance of arma3 makes dice look like geniuses. You should pick a better example, arma 3 has like a million page thread on their forums on the absolute crap performance arma has. The Devs have been promising a fix since arma 2. Now they finally admit, they can't fix it without a total rewrite. At least dice is making progress.
> 
> Arma 3 will use like 20 percent of your CPU, so please don't say it's a CPU bound game, because although it is, it isn't because it's using the CPU properly, it's because the Devs made a crap engine that won't use the CPU/cores correctly, and ugh still 32 bit.


Yeah, this is kind of why I thought he was joking. The ArmA series isn't exactly known to be the most stable and bug free of games.

I still think they're fun games, but they're really even comparable to BF4 in many aspects.


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Heh.. The only time I've been kicked from a server was because of an auto-kick. BF4 takes a long time to load on an HDD so I had forgotten that I had joined a pistols match by the time I finally loaded in and deployed. Started wrecking some people with a carbine not thinking anything of the people running at me with pistols only.. Got auto-kicked.
> 
> It helps that I don't server hop very much and the servers I do play on, I tend to be very talkative and friendly to people. I try to be a fun person to play with so even if I am doing "too well," I'm not at all serious about it and am making jokes half of the time.
> 
> I don't actually see too many people that just strike up conversations in matches. Mostly it's just people saying GG, lol, bs, this team sucks and a bunch of other negative comments. I know it's a competitive shooter and it's not a chat-room, but if we're in the lead by a lot or losing by a lot and the match is already decided, it doesn't hurt to talk to people and have some fun.
> Yeah, this is kind of why I thought he was joking. The ArmA series isn't exactly known to be the most stable and bug free of games.
> 
> I still think they're fun games, but they're really even comparable to BF4 in many aspects.


See the problem with chat is you rarely have people like yourself and myself, who talk nicely. The nice people seem to stay away from the chat for most part.

It's those d-bags calling you "figgit" "gay" and things along the lines, sometimes it does get funny though, but I usually end up hiding the chat completely when kids hop on talking about rubbing one out and splattering stuff on the keyboard.

If you ever run across "mindsensation" gamer on PC in one of the BF4 servers, you will KNOW what I'm talking about.









Very rarely you remember usernames, this one will not be forgotten for some many wrong reasons.

It was entertaining to a degree when he started talking about cutting himself on Live stream if nobody likes him, but the rest was so offensive it's insane.


----------



## DoomDash

Shotgun accuracy making me look better than I am. @ 104% accuracy with my 870 MCS.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Shotgun accuracy making me look better than I am. @ 104% accuracy with my 870 MCS.


Dem hax braw








Stupid accuracy stat is stupid (shotguns) counts all bits fired with a single shot LOL.


----------



## connectwise

Seems like I've hit another nerve.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Trade laggy and bugged for slow and boring? No thanks. Laggy and bugged can be fixed, Arma 3 cannot.


----------



## DoomDash

I don't think my nerves are the one being hit here







.

Anyway back on less boring debates:

I consider myself a pretty decent team player, even as recon, yet I can't seem to ever consistently end up on the winning team. Just bad luck? I have plenty of objective points / revives / ammo / repair ect. Constantly target with Q ( all targets ).

http://bf4stats.com/pc/DoomDash

0.655 w/l ratio.


----------



## Forceman

W/L is tough because if you join a game in progress you are almost always going to be on the losing side (because of people quitting) and then even if you quit right away you still take the loss. Unless you have the time/flexibility to stay on a server when you are on a good team it's hard to put together any kind of winning streak, at least in conquest. TDM/Domination may be different though.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Ever since a browser plugin came a couple of days ago, it takes me 5 or 6 attempts before I am able to join a game (Firefox). Anyone else experiencing the same?


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I don't think my nerves are the one being hit here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Anyway back on less boring debates:
> 
> I consider myself a pretty decent team player, even as recon, yet I can't seem to ever consistently end up on the winning team. Just bad luck? I have plenty of objective points / revives / ammo / repair ect. Constantly target with Q ( all targets ).
> 
> http://bf4stats.com/pc/DoomDash
> 
> 0.655 w/l ratio.


Wasn't talking about you, hence the look instead of the words.

Quit the games you're going to loose if you can't switch to winning team. PROLLEM SOLVED


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Actually I'm playing with the Work Rig, using a amd x6 @ 2.7gh and a GTX 460. It does surprisingly good at my native 1680x1050 resolution. Easily playable. It's not that much more demanding than BF3, other than ram usage is quite a lot more for me. I'm on the latest Nvidia drivers now. The 320.xx were the best for me, but apparently you are forced to upgrade now? I thought one of the last patches made it so you didn't have a choice to play with old drivers anymore. Could be part of your problem.
> You love lolcats?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Actually I'm playing with the Work Rig, using a amd x6 @ 2.7gh and a GTX 460. It does surprisingly good at my native 1680x1050 resolution. Easily playable. It's not that much more demanding than BF3, other than ram usage is quite a lot more for me. I'm on the latest Nvidia drivers now. The 320.xx were the best for me, but apparently you are forced to upgrade now? I thought one of the last patches made it so you didn't have a choice to play with old drivers anymore. Could be part of your problem.


My 560Ti does 1080/medium at about 45-60fps depending on the map or how much is going on.
The patch isn't making me yet,but still gives me a warning window recommending that drivers should be updated. Could I have a bad GPU? Although, I've read on the Nvidia forums that some other 460/560/560Ti users are having the same issues. I might try the beta 331.93 drivers and hope they don't cause more game freezes or system freezing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Ever since a browser plugin came a couple of days ago, it takes me 5 or 6 attempts before I am able to join a game (Firefox). Anyone else experiencing the same?


I get that almost all the time,I can't wait for a patch if EA has a fix for it. I wait in queue,the game starts up then quits a few seconds later,it's really annoying lol.
I use IE11 for Battlelog,sometimes I think it's the server,though sometimes logging out of Battlelog then closing out of Origin can fix it for me anyway.


----------



## moocowman

Merry Christmas ya hobos. I may hate most of your faces, but still happy holidays to everyone here.









Hope everyone has a crash free Christmas... if that's possible. xD


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Merry Christmas ya hobos. I may hate most of your faces, but still happy holidays to everyone here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a crash free Christmas... if that's possible. xD


Oh My Gawd why you hatin brah?


----------



## moocowman

What are you talking about? You're my favoritist person in this thread who doesn't own the game.


----------



## Smanci

What is he doing here if he doesn't even own the game?









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/14b6ba5e-d55c-4357-b357-3c1afb87880c/CrazySkillz-1-Rogue-Transmission-CQ-24-7/ Admin baserape -> Kill admin -> Ban, stated reason:


----------



## moocowman

Don't ask! Every time the topic comes up, the mods delete it. He can post in here if he wants whether he owns the game or not. I was just taking a little jab at him jokingly.


----------



## amd655

I'm special, you should respect that


----------



## skupples

Amra 3 runs great on my system. 95% of the time if arma is running poorly on your computer it's actually user error. A little Ini change here, a few start up parameters there, boom 60 fps all day long.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Amra 3 runs great on my system. 95% of the time if arma is running poorly on your computer it's actually user error. A little Ini change here, a few start up parameters there, boom 60 fps all day long.


Play a mp game of domination for 30 minutes and at least one town capture. Post a video, your frames will be lucky to be 30 fps no matter what system you have.


----------



## skupples

That's not been my experience. We play wasteland often, lowest I go is 45 in the thick of it. People are just afraid to turn down the distance i'm convinced.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I'm special, you should respect that


I respect you sir


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Ever since a browser plugin came a couple of days ago, it takes me 5 or 6 attempts before I am able to join a game (Firefox). Anyone else experiencing the same?


I normally run firefox as my broswer, but in order to play this game I set IE as the default. It seems to work.


----------



## RexKobra

Well, the latest patches have removed texture flickering in SLI and eliminated all crashes. The game runs great, and FPS stay well over 100+ at all times.

But, has anyone noticed that the game now looks worse than ever? For instance, the water now looks like crap.

I don't know what it is, perhaps I've been playing too much Assassians Creed Black Flag and its made BF4 in comparison look worse.

I don't know, anyone think that the visuals have been downgraded?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Ever since a browser plugin came a couple of days ago, it takes me 5 or 6 attempts before I am able to join a game (Firefox). Anyone else experiencing the same?
> 
> 
> 
> I normally run firefox as my broswer, but in order to play this game I set IE as the default. It seems to work.
Click to expand...

i did the same exact thing


----------



## DoomDash

Everyone so critical of heli pilots. How else am I supposed to learn? ( already spent time in test range )


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Everyone so critical of heli pilots. How else am I supposed to learn?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Everyone so critical of heli pilots. How else am I supposed to learn? ( already spent time in test range )












IMA KILL YOU


----------



## IAmDay




----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*


el. oh. el.


----------



## IAmDay




----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I don't think my nerves are the one being hit here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Anyway back on less boring debates:
> 
> I consider myself a pretty decent team player, even as recon, yet I can't seem to ever consistently end up on the winning team. Just bad luck? I have plenty of objective points / revives / ammo / repair ect. Constantly target with Q ( all targets ).
> 
> http://bf4stats.com/pc/DoomDash
> 
> 0.655 w/l ratio.


To be completely honest, your stats are far from a decent player. 673 SPM is extremely low for BF4 considering all the XP bonus you get from the battle packs.

You have practically no revives for a level 76 player, repairs are also on the low side, and you're definitely not capturing and defending enough flags either considering all you play is Conquest. Your W/L ratio honestly seems right.


----------



## pc-illiterate

doom, youre a decent player. forget what stats are SUPPOSED to imply. they are meaningless. youre either on a winning team or youre not.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> To be completely honest, your stats are far from a decent player. 673 SPM is extremely low for BF4 considering all the XP bonus you get from the battle packs.
> 
> You have practically no revives for a level 76 player, repairs are also on the low side, and you're definitely not capturing and defending enough flags either considering all you play is Conquest. Your W/L ratio honestly seems right.


wow 673 is low? I must be the worst player ever @ 308 spm. Feels like I do okay though.... 1.2kd

granted im only lvl 20 or so and I didn't play at all during the double xp, and ive barely used any of my battle packs yet.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> wow 673 is low? I must be the worst player ever @ 308 spm. Feels like I do okay though.... 1.2kd
> 
> granted im only lvl 20 or so and I didn't play at all during the double xp, and ive barely used any of my battle packs yet.


Honestly, yes. In BF3, having a 450 or below SPM was low already, seeing as how you get BattlePacks all the time with XP bonuses in this game, 750 SPM is really easy as long as you're actually doing the objectives.

I see way too many people who play this game at a very slow pace, when that's not even how the game mechanics were designed around.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> doom, youre a decent player. forget what stats are SUPPOSED to imply. they are meaningless. youre either on a winning team or youre not.


Anyone can join the winning team. If anything is meaningless, it would be the W/L ratio. Your stats imply a lot, considering they show revives,repairs, everything that helps a team. His stats are all low on anything that helps a team.

EDIT: Right now I have so many XP Bonuses I don't even know what to do with them. I have 30+ 25% and 50% XP Bonus. 4 100% XP bonus and 1 200% XP Bonus. I use XP bonuses every chance I get, and still can't use them all. They made leveling up way too quick and easy.


----------



## james8

^stop making us FEEL bad with your pro skills dmasteR


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Honestly, yes. In BF3, having a 450 or below SPM was low already, seeing as how you get BattlePacks all the time with XP bonuses in this game, 750 SPM is really easy as long as you're actually doing the objectives.
> 
> I see way too many people who play this game at a very slow pace, when that's not even how the game mechanics were designed around.
> Anyone can join the winning team. If anything is meaningless, it would be the W/L ratio. Your stats imply a lot, considering they show revives,repairs, everything that helps a team. His stats are all low on anything that helps a team.
> 
> EDIT: Right now I have so many XP Bonuses I don't even know what to do with them. I have 30+ 25% and 50% XP Bonus. 4 100% XP bonus and 1 200% XP Bonus. I use XP bonuses every chance I get, and still can't use them all. They made leveling up way too quick and easy.


haha, i'm always going after the objectives. I tend to be on the losing teams though so get killed before I can capture them and actually get points most of the time.

Anyway i'm slowly getting better and having fun so who cares what you think anyway


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> To be completely honest, your stats are far from a decent player. 673 SPM is extremely low for BF4 considering all the XP bonus you get from the battle packs.
> 
> You have practically no revives for a level 76 player, repairs are also on the low side, and you're definitely not capturing and defending enough flags either considering all you play is Conquest. Your W/L ratio honestly seems right.


673 SPM is not extremely low and he is decent average player.
I don't have much higher spm than him, but that's because I haven't played during double XP events much, and as for xp boosts from battlepacks, i have used like 3 since release, I always forget about them.

Skilled player doesn't have to be a good teamplayer, and a good teamplayer doesn't have to be skilled.
He's much better teamplayer than me, yet I *may* be more skilled.
Based on stats.
Mine -> http://bf4stats.com/pc/Amhro


----------



## HardwareDecoder

speaking of battle packs I have like 10 saved up, can I open them all at once and they will use the xp bonuses 1 at a time in a row? or should I only do 1 at a time


----------



## redalert

xp boosts dont get used till you activate them.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> speaking of battle packs I have like 10 saved up, can I open them all at once and they will use the xp bonuses 1 at a time in a row? or should I only do 1 at a time


You need to enable the XP bonuses, when you're in game. Just open them all up in Battlelog.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^stop making us FEEL bad with your pro skills dmasteR


Not trying to.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> 673 SPM is not extremely low and he is decent average player.
> I don't have much higher spm than him, but that's because I haven't played during double XP events much, and as for xp boosts from battlepacks, i have used like 3 since release, I always forget about them.
> 
> Skilled player doesn't have to be a good teamplayer, and a good teamplayer doesn't have to be skilled.
> He's much better teamplayer than me, yet I *may* be more skilled.
> Based on stats.
> Mine -> http://bf4stats.com/pc/Amhro


Believe what you would like to believe.

http://bf4stats.com/pc/dmasteRR

Also had 610 SPM in BF3 and I mainly played Matches/Scrims. My stats would be way higher if I just pubbed.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

I don't see how to activate them in game

the battle packs area just seems to let me open them....


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You need to enable the XP bonuses, when you're in game. Just open them all up in Battlelog.
> Not trying to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe what you would like to believe.
> 
> http://bf4stats.com/pc/dmasteRR
> 
> Also had 610 SPM in BF3 and I mainly played Matches/Scrims. My stats would be way higher if I just pubbed.


My skill per minute would easily rival yours if I cared to play my most effective classes. As support I can easily get extremely high skill per minute, but a lot of my time in BF4 has been playing to test new weapons / add-ons / and recon which doesn't net you nearly as much as the other classes. Just look at my weapon list and and class distribution. You criticize my revives but I barely played assault, so I think considering I would argue that the number is actually quite high. I don't ALWAYS play for the objectives don't get me wrong, but I do most of the time. Sometimes I just wanna fool around and have some fun. I play shotgun which IMO takes far more skill than the rifles or carbines ( planning ).

Also my support is clearly at 830.06. I spent a lot of time unlocking achievements on other classes as well ( grinded out a bunch of weapons that arent my style )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I don't see how to activate them in game
> 
> the battle packs area just seems to let me open them....


When at the map / customize / team setup screen hit escape. You will see battle packs, which you open, and in the bottom right hand corner you shoudl see an XP boost square that you need to click to activate.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Well he is at top 12% with 666spm, that's well above average


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> My skill per minute would easily rival yours if I cared to play my most effective classes. As support I can easily get extremely high skill per minute, but a lot of my time in BF4 has been playing to test new weapons / add-ons / and recon which doesn't net you nearly as much as the other classes. Just look at my weapon list and and class distribution. You criticize my revives but I barely played assault, so I think considering I would argue that the number is actually quite high. I don't ALWAYS play for the objectives don't get me wrong, but I do most of the time. Sometimes I just wanna fool around and have some fun.
> When at the map / customize / team setup screen hit escape. You will see battle packs, which you open, and in the bottom right hand corner you shoudl see an XP boost square that you need to click to activate.


no such square in my battle packs area.... even though I should have tons of them

nvm found it, didn't show up till the next match


----------



## IAmDay

710 spm here. I only play conquest


----------



## DizzlePro

Stop worrying about stats, we all play this game to have fun right?

Fun > stats

http://bf4stats.com/pc/XcL-DizZler


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> My skill per minute would easily rival yours if I cared to play my most effective classes. As support I can easily get extremely high skill per minute, but a lot of my time in BF4 has been playing to test new weapons / add-ons / and recon which doesn't net you nearly as much as the other classes. Just look at my weapon list and and class distribution. You criticize my revives but I barely played assault, so I think considering I would argue that the number is actually quite high. I don't ALWAYS play for the objectives don't get me wrong, but I do most of the time. Sometimes I just wanna fool around and have some fun. I play shotgun which IMO takes far more skill than the rifles or carbines ( planning ).
> 
> Also my support is clearly at 830.06. I spent a lot of time unlocking achievements on other classes as well ( grinded out a bunch of weapons that arent my style )
> When at the map / customize / team setup screen hit escape. You will see battle packs, which you open, and in the bottom right hand corner you shoudl see an XP boost square that you need to click to activate.


If you didn't notice, I actually use just as many weapons as you do if not more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Stop worrying about stats, we all play this game to have fun right?
> 
> Fun > stats
> 
> http://bf4stats.com/pc/XcL-DizZler


Stats are nice to see where you can improve. :]


----------



## ajresendez

Anybody in a platoon need an extra soldier. Tired of playing solo with idiot teammates need some team play.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You need to enable the XP bonuses, when you're in game. Just open them all up in Battlelog.
> Not trying to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe what you would like to believe.
> 
> http://bf4stats.com/pc/dmasteRR
> 
> Also had 610 SPM in BF3 and I mainly played Matches/Scrims. My stats would be way higher if I just pubbed.


What? 1000 spm? By all these your words I would say it's at least 1500








No offense, but just in one double xp weekend I can bypass you easily








And assault + operation locker I guess? Meh. Too easy points.
Also, why bringing up BF3, I had 809 spm, 2,4 k/d, almost 4 w/l ratio... played ESL, Nations Cup etc.. But who cares?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> What? 1000 spm? By all these your words I would say it's at least 1500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offense, but just in one double xp weekend I can bypass you easily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And assault + operation locker I guess? Meh. Too easy points.
> Also, why bringing up BF3, I had 809 spm, 2,4 k/d, almost 4 w/l ratio... played ESL, Nations Cup etc.. But who cares?


I'd be well over 1000SPM if I actually played Double XP weekends, but I hardly put in time into this game and mainly played it during off season when CS:GO Tournaments/Leagues weren't going on.

Played Operation Locker only a few times actually to use the shotguns, otherwise I only play League maps


----------



## DoomDash

I play SCII for my high skill game anyway. Also I won a computer playing CS in 2002 long before most people even played CS ( since we are talkin sausage ). Beat famous scii players, qualified for evo many times in tekken, ect. BF4 is not a serious game for me tho.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Quit the games you're going to loose if you can't switch to winning team. PROLLEM SOLVED


If you quit you take the loss anyway.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajresendez*
> 
> Anybody in a platoon need an extra soldier. Tired of playing solo with idiot teammates need some team play.


Depends on who you pull for on Saturdays in the Fall. You do bleed Crimson and White don't you?


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Depends on who you pull for on Saturdays in the Fall. You do bleed Crimson and White don't you?


scarlet and grey are the true colors all should bleed. anything less is uncivilized...

as far as stats, as i always say " fun>stats." believe it or not, stats dont mean squat if youre not having fun. video games are meant to be fun. if you worry about stats youre not having fun. stats are for life. PLAY the damned game. have FUN. worry about your LIFE stats.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Those first two are useful. Two SLAMs equals a kill, right? Same as the M15?


Slams do less damage than the M15. On some vehicles it takes all 3 of them. Such as IFV's


----------



## IAmDay

One of my battlefield friends just gifted me premium! Yes


----------



## ajresendez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Depends on who you pull for on Saturdays in the Fall. You do bleed Crimson and White don't you?


This should answer your question.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> I seriously don't think I've seen you say a single positive thing to anyone in any threads I've seen you post in.
> 
> What's up with all the hate?


I'm the grounded voice of reason and truth that everyone needs to hear. Besides this BF4 crowd deserves every bit of the insults they receive, and then some.







And you just walked in the door, so stick around and you'll see me help people and post positive things all the time to yin that yang.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I'm the grounded voice of reason and truth that everyone needs to hear. Besides this BF4 crowd deserves every bit of the insults they receive, and then some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you just walked in the door, so stick around and you'll see me help people and post positive things all the time to ying that yang.


You think quite highly of yourself and your opinion...

Meh is all I have to say to that.

Also, meh to the talk about stats. While certain stats do mean something, they only mean something to people that care. If I didn't mess around most of the time, my stats would probably be a lot better although they're not awful. Unless you're playing competitively, games are for fun. If you're not having fun, there's no point to playing. Your fun might conflict with other people's fun, but I can't be too mad about people having their own kind of fun. If people want to sit 500m from the objectives trying to pick off players or sitting on rooftops getting one or two kills per game, that's their choice.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> *You think quite highly of yourself and your opinion.*..
> 
> Meh is all I have to say to that.
> 
> Also, meh to the talk about stats. While certain stats do mean something, they only mean something to people that care. If I didn't mess around most of the time, my stats would probably be a lot better although they're not awful. Unless you're playing competitively, games are for fun. If you're not having fun, there's no point to playing. Your fun might conflict with other people's fun, but I can't be too mad about people having their own kind of fun. If people want to sit 500m from the objectives trying to pick off players or sitting on rooftops getting one or two kills per game, that's their choice.


Coming from you Mr. Contrarian? Lol.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajresendez*
> 
> This should answer your question.


PM'ed


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Coming from you Mr. Contrarian? Lol.


Playing devil's advocate just means I like a good debate. My opinion is just that.. my opinion. I really don't care all that much about what other people think of it. I'm also not gonna go around saying I'm the grounded voice of reason and what I say is the "truth." I wouldn't really say you're that either. xD


----------



## hamzta09

Ignore skewed, kept saying I sucked at BF3 etc.

He think hes superior, even without showing his own stats or knowing yours.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Ignore skewed, kept saying I sucked at BF3 etc.
> 
> He think hes superior, even without showing his own stats or knowing yours.


Lighten up you grinches. Upgrade your sarcasm detectors.

And Hamzta, we've had this discussion 4 times already. Yeah, 4. You've seen my stats and I've seen yours. My offer still stands, and my tutoring fees are reasonable.

And moocow, that only makes your opinion worthless, sorry to say.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Lighten up you grinches. Upgrade your sarcasm detectors.
> 
> And Hamzta, we've had this discussion 4 times already. Yeah, 4. You've seen my stats and I've seen yours. My offer still stands, and my tutoring fees are reasonable.
> 
> And moocow, that only makes your opinion worthless, sorry to say.


LOL... and yours isn't?

Get off your high horse, man. Playing devil's advocate just means I at least attempt to see both sides of an argument.


----------



## Slightly skewed

All we see is someone pining for attention. But whatever, right? You don't care what anyone thinks but this conversation is still going.....


----------



## IAmDay

Staph fighting


----------



## KatsnJase

Finally got my SLI to scale pretty well. Playing @ 150% resolution scale with 780s! Some decent M416 gameplay: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHKzrnJ8nkw


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> All we see is someone pining for attention. But whatever, right? You don't care what anyone thinks but this conversation is still going.....


I'm really not understanding the logic there.. I'm not discussing my opinion or its value.

This conversation is probably going to end soon anyway since it's really off topic and mods will delete our posts.


----------



## skupples

I can't even log into battle log right now. Was going to link to show that me>everyone else added up together!!!


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Lighten up you grinches. Upgrade your sarcasm detectors.
> 
> And Hamzta, we've had this discussion 4 times already. Yeah, 4. You've seen my stats and I've seen yours. My offer still stands, and my tutoring fees are reasonable.
> 
> And moocow, that only makes your opinion worthless, sorry to say.


Ok.

Tell me, what is my current K/D in BF3? Since you know what my profile is.
When I checked, back then, yours were worse.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KatsnJase*
> 
> Finally got my SLI to scale pretty well. Playing @ 150% resolution scale with 780s! Some decent M416 gameplay: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHKzrnJ8nkw


Nice performance and decent gameplay, i could not help looking at the cursing in the chat though, such sore losers


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Ok.
> 
> Tell me, what is my current K/D in BF3? Since you know what my profile is.
> When I checked, back then, yours were worse.


Stats don't show what a player is capable of, especially in a random pub match.

Have a laugh at my SPM if ya want.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/TTM_Funky_UK/stats/791518471/pc/

Not sure why you need a pissing contest over each others stats, pathetic.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Ok.
> 
> Tell me, what is my current K/D in BF3? Since you know what my profile is.
> When I checked, back then, yours were worse.


If you say so. Must be old age corrupting that memory block. All of my stats in BF3 at the time were better than yours. That was something like a year ago. I haven't touched the game in months. I have no idea what yours are now, and I don't care really. Hardly anyone plays it anymore do they? All I play is large conquest so if you play TDM/close quarters etc the stats don't compare making this pointless as usual.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Johnny5fodder/stats/351941396/pc/


----------



## KatsnJase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Nice performance and decent gameplay, i could not help looking at the cursing in the chat though, such sore losers


Thanks for the feedback. I'm wondering whether I should get a 120hz monitor for GSync or 1440p. My cards aren't utilized at 99% each even at 150% resolution scale...wish there were some way to do that so I can pump out 120fps on ultra 1080p @ 100 resolution scale! Also, I usually disable my chat feed when I play with friends because it is just too damn distracting haha!


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Johnny5fodder/stats/351941396/pc/


pathetic stats 'johnny'. you shouldve stopped playing months ago...


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KatsnJase*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. I'm wondering whether I should get a 120hz monitor for GSync or 1440p. My cards aren't utilized at 99% each even at 150% resolution scale...wish there were some way to do that so I can pump out 120fps on ultra 1080p @ 100 resolution scale! Also, I usually disable my chat feed when I play with friends because it is just too damn distracting haha!


What processor are you using? and is it overclocked at all?


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Anyone know how to change the date in Battlelog? When I go to the date in settings, it allows me to change the format, but not the actual date.

Whenever I complete a round and look at my report, it says it was 7 hours ago, but it was really only 1 minute ago.

Time and date are correct in Windows.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KatsnJase*
> 
> Finally got my SLI to scale pretty well. Playing @ 150% resolution scale with 780s! Some decent M416 gameplay: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHKzrnJ8nkw


did you do anything specific? Having some issues w/ tri-sli & stutter in bf4.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

played some more and used some battle packs my SPM is now up to 399 already from 307 or whatever it was earlier









also had a few games where I was on top of the score and went like 3.0 kd in a few


----------



## mk16

so is this game fixed yet or should i hold off for another couple months?


----------



## skupples

Depends who you ask. The guys losing will lace with profanity & blame the game, the guys winning will say it's perfect...


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> did you do anything specific? Having some issues w/ tri-sli & stutter in bf4.


That doesn't surprise me. Pre last patch most were having stuttering with dual gpu's so I can imagine it's still has issues with more than that. Are you on win 8.1? If not, that's were you want to be for smoothness.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> so is this game fixed yet or should i hold off for another couple *years*?


fixed


----------



## Mr Nightman

this arguing over stats takes me back to halo 2, cant we all just get along?


----------



## ihatelolcats

i bet i have more m9 kills than any of you


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i bet i have more m9 kills than any of you


You probably have more than me. xD I have 101. I have 224 with the 93R.

I never end up with a lot of kills with one gun. My kills are spread out over a lot of different guns.


----------



## Jodiuh

Ok, wow. You guys need to play some BF4 tonight cause ALL the noobs are on. In particular, this server: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/PC/c5a49367-afff-469f-9b03-17e5543b3aaf/GK-CONQUEST-LARGE-ALL-STOCK-MAPS-VOTING/


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i bet i have more m9 kills than any of you


I'm at 300 kills with the P226 at level 55 right now. How many M9 Kills?


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Ok, wow. You guys need to play some BF4 tonight cause ALL the noobs are on. In particular, this server: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/PC/c5a49367-afff-469f-9b03-17e5543b3aaf/GK-CONQUEST-LARGE-ALL-STOCK-MAPS-VOTING/


Well, it helps that the attack boat is pretty beastly in the right hands and you can get at almost everything except people in the center building in Hainan. TV missiles will make quick work of most armor and the main cannon melts infantry.

I love the reaction I get from enemy attack boats when I'm playing on Paracel Storm and I take them out within seconds. Lots of rage.

Speaking of TV missiles.. is there a way to cancel them out if you miss, specifically when you miss aircraft because it will keep going for a while? I've tried to click, press space, switch weapons, etc. trying to cancel it out.


----------



## JAM3S121

There used to be a way in BF2 but in BF4 I have the same question, if I shoot a heli in the attack boat and miss it just keeps going forever..


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Ok, wow. You guys need to play some BF4 tonight cause ALL the noobs are on. In particular, this server: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/PC/c5a49367-afff-469f-9b03-17e5543b3aaf/GK-CONQUEST-LARGE-ALL-STOCK-MAPS-VOTING/


Lol so this is what you were doing when you needed me to take over? I don't feel bad about that death now.


----------



## Jodiuh

No, I did this after. I asked u to take over so I could redo my eye liner.


----------



## The-racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Speaking of TV missiles.. is there a way to cancel them out if you miss, specifically when you miss aircraft because it will keep going for a while? I've tried to click, press space, switch weapons, etc. trying to cancel it out.


Switch weapons works for me.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i bet i have more m9 kills than any of you


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/DoomDash/weapons/337838327/pc/

I'm going to go for the most 870 MCS kills.


----------



## connectwise

I want to play some bf and play it well, but i'm super drowsy right now and drunk


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> If you say so. Must be old age corrupting that memory block. All of my stats in BF3 at the time were better than yours. That was something like a year ago. I haven't touched the game in months. I have no idea what yours are now, and I don't care really. Hardly anyone plays it anymore do they? All I play is large conquest so if you play TDM/close quarters etc the stats don't compare making this pointless as usual.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Johnny5fodder/stats/351941396/pc/


Good to know youre still a liar.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> There used to be a way in BF2 but in BF4 I have the same question, if I shoot a heli in the attack boat and miss it just keeps going forever..


Press E. Also, you can line the missile up with your target and hit E BEFORE hit since the missile will continue flying straight until out of range.
You're welcome


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Good to know youre still a liar.


If you say so. Go ahead, post yours so we can see. iF you're going to call me a liar you best be backing that up.

I'm waiting for you to spout the very same nonsense you did last time, and I'm prepared to go back and quote you on it.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> If you say so. Go ahead, post yours so we can see. iF you're going to call me a liar you best be backing that up.
> 
> I'm waiting for you to spout the very same nonsense you did last time, and I'm prepared to go back and quote you on it.


Go ahead im waiting. I want you to show us all that stats we had then.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Go ahead im waiting. I want you to show us all that stats we had then.


how am I supposed to do that? I can quote what you said, but not any links you posted. Quit stalling and show your hand. Bluffer.

Do you actually play with anyone on here? I do, a bunch of them, and they've all seen my skillz.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> how am I supposed to do that? I can quote what you said, but not any links you posted. Quit stalling and show your hand. Bluffer.
> 
> Do you actually play with anyone on here? I do, a bunch of them, and they've all seen my skillz.


Why would i wannt to play with americans?

Stalling, you know very well i lold at your stats when you showed them, thinking you were good with a kd of around 1


----------



## amd655

Why is it always 1 who causes massive riots in threads.


----------



## quakermaas

It just wouldn't feel like Boxing







day, without a fight.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Why would i wannt to play with americans?
> 
> Stalling, you know very well i lold at your stats when you showed them, thinking you were good with a kd of around 1


One? My K/D was at least 1.5 a year ago. If I was still playing there is zero doubt it would be over 2 at this point. I think you must be confusing me with one of these other fine chaps. And before you go and point it out, yet again, i did reset my stats *once*. 750 hours ago. More than most have but into the game altogether. And my BF4 stats are right there for the viewing. Decent if I may say so considering how broken it is. I accept paypal. And one of my closest friends on here is in the U.K.


----------



## mtbiker033

Happy Holidays everyone!

the servers are full of Christmas newbs, please farm them appropriately and without mercy!


----------



## sasuke256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> Happy Holidays everyone!
> 
> the servers are full of Christmas newbs, please farm them appropriately and without mercy!


sure we will


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> Happy Holidays everyone!
> 
> the servers are full of Christmas newbs, please farm them appropriately and without mercy!


oh god did we ever last night.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/416147594612673344/351941396/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/416141287390284608/351941396/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/416130957964577600/351941396/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/416123394590083904/351941396/

It goes back a few more than that.


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> oh god did we ever last night.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/416147594612673344/351941396/
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/416141287390284608/351941396/
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/416130957964577600/351941396/
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/416123394590083904/351941396/
> 
> It goes back a few more than that.


Sitting in a vehicle the whole time. Much pro very skill so wow.


----------



## amd655

Let the doge run through you.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

I think Golmud Railway has got to be the perfect map for jets.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/415918797475804928/514754486/

As much as I try to use the stealth jet, the crosshair plus the guns just make it terrible.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavy MG*
> 
> *Sitting in a vehicle the whole time. Much pro very skill so wow.*
> 
> Could have sworn last time I checked/played that large conquest in Bf4 is heavily vehicle based. Maybe have to run round lockers or tdm/dom to be leet though.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavy MG*
> 
> Sitting in a vehicle the whole time. Much pro very skill so wow.


Oh sorry there are a few locker ones too. Would you like to see those? I know, Battlefield, I mean, conquest isn't your thing.. You should also note that a decent percentage of my kills on some of those maps were with an actual hand held pew pew.

Here you go little fella. You'll note the one server where the hitreg was actually decent.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/416084194486487872/351941396/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/412454229622161024/351941396/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/414701272119208704/351941396/

You should come play with us.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavy MG*
> 
> Sitting in a vehicle the whole time. Much pro very skill so wow.


Welcome to the battlefield









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/415948046632197760/190913379/


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Welcome to the battlefield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/415948046632197760/190913379/


Well that's kind of terrible considering you don't have any sniper rifle kills.....


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Welcome to the battlefield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/415948046632197760/190913379/


Demolished them with 1317-0,man I bet they were butthurt.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Well that's kind of terrible considering you don't have any sniper rifle kills.....


I dunno,not many people seem to snipe vs. BF3,you get such a crappy rifle to start off with where as the SKS was actually easy as a close-medium distance gun.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Welcome to the battlefield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/415948046632197760/190913379/


No balance to the teams at all, must have been like fish in a barrel.


----------



## Smanci

I love using M40A5 with suppressor, straight pull bolt and iron sights.
Long-range sniping just isn't fun in BF4.


----------



## SLADEizGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> I love using M40A5 with suppressor, straight pull bolt and iron sights.
> Long-range sniping just isn't fun in BF4.


Loved that rifle. I used an Kobra scope & just run & gun. Its better then the 1st one you unlocked.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i bet i have more m9 kills than any of you
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at 300 kills with the P226 at level 55 right now. How many M9 Kills?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i bet i have more m9 kills than any of you
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/DoomDash/weapons/337838327/pc/
> 
> I'm going to go for the most 870 MCS kills.
Click to expand...

418 m9 kills


----------



## InHartWeTrust

I am sure this is covered plenty in this thread, but it's much too long for me to go searching through (not being lazy, it would literally take me 2 days to read this whole thread...I have been lurking for a while though). If you could, would you all give a high level "best setups" for Assault and Engineer? What things do I need to know that I am going to overlook past the basic use this gun with that attachment, etc?

Currently, I am running with a M416 with muzzle break, grip (can't remember which one but I want the stubby grip). On Engineer I am running with the first Carbine until I can unlock something better.

I'm new to BF4, and new to PC gaming (built my first rig 1 week ago), but I would really appreciate some high level guidance and I will be sure to repay you all with plenty of newb kills out on the servers.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> I am sure this is covered plenty in this thread, but it's much too long for me to go searching through (not being lazy, it would literally take me 2 days to read this whole thread...I have been lurking for a while though). If you could, would you all give a high level "best setups" for Assault and Engineer? What things do I need to know that I am going to overlook past the basic use this gun with that attachment, etc?
> 
> Currently, I am running with a M416 with muzzle break, grip (can't remember which one but I want the stubby grip). On Engineer I am running with the first Carbine until I can unlock something better.
> 
> I'm new to BF4, and new to PC gaming (built my first rig 1 week ago), but I would really appreciate some high level guidance and I will be sure to repay you all with plenty of newb kills out on the servers.


My current setup. Hope this helps.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Can't really say much about the assault class setup as I'm experimenting as well...

Edit: Here's what I was using for a the majority of my time as assault (w/ stubby grip).


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> My current setup. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't really say much about the assault class setup as I'm experimenting as well...
> 
> Edit: Here's what I was using for a the majority of my time as assault (w/ stubby grip).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks man, I added a rep to you for the reply. I'm sure it's very person to person on who likes what, but I figured getting some insight from the guys here could at least get me going in the right direction.

Funny you're from Akron, I am from Canton originally and now live in Columbus (OSU grad). Any stronger servers you could recommend? I am trying to move around on them now and add favorites to the ones I get good connection with.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Why would i wannt to play with americans?
> 
> Stalling, you know very well i lold at your stats when you showed them, thinking you were good with a kd of around 1


4.5 hours later..... Look we know you're a busy guy worrying about stats and all...


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> I am sure this is covered plenty in this thread, but it's much too long for me to go searching through (not being lazy, it would literally take me 2 days to read this whole thread...I have been lurking for a while though). If you could, would you all give a high level "best setups" for Assault and Engineer? What things do I need to know that I am going to overlook past the basic use this gun with that attachment, etc?
> 
> Currently, I am running with a M416 with muzzle break, grip (can't remember which one but I want the stubby grip). On Engineer I am running with the first Carbine until I can unlock something better.
> 
> I'm new to BF4, and new to PC gaming (built my first rig 1 week ago), but I would really appreciate some high level guidance and I will be sure to repay you all with plenty of newb kills out on the servers.


Well, my first question is that have you played an fps before? If so, are you more aggressive or long range/stay in the back?


----------



## stryfetew

I'm curious.. Does running 3 monitors but 1 to play this game affect fps? I have it currently locked at 60fps since my monitor is 60hz.. But in the new DLC it does tend to drop off.


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Well, my first question is that have you played an fps before? If so, are you more aggressive or long range/stay in the back?


I played them a lot on the 360, never on a PC like I am now though. I started with Halo, moved to COD's starting with COD4, and I actually did own BF:BC2 for a bit (once it was old, didn't play it a ton).

I try to be patient, but I am more of a run and gun aggressive player -- on BF4 I have really been toning this down though and trying to be smarter with my movements. I am picking spots to hold down and moving around in a smaller area instead of just running around like a mad man. I need to get out of my old COD playstyle and work my way into a play style better suited for BF (which I enjoy more than COD).


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> I played them a lot on the 360, never on a PC like I am now though. I started with Halo, moved to COD's starting with COD4, and I actually did own BF:BC2 for a bit (once it was old, didn't play it a ton).
> 
> I try to be patient, but I am more of a run and gun aggressive player -- on BF4 I have really been toning this down though and trying to be smarter with my movements. I am picking spots to hold down and moving around in a smaller area instead of just running around like a mad man. I need to get out of my old COD playstyle and work my way into a play style better suited for BF (which I enjoy more than COD).


More questions:


Preferred amount of recoil: low, med, high?
Do you aim down site (ads) or hip fire?
Do you prefer to engage in close, med, or long distance gun fights?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Oh sorry there are a few locker ones too. Would you like to see those? I know, Battlefield, I mean, conquest isn't your thing.. You should also note that a decent percentage of my kills on some of those maps were with an actual hand held pew pew.
> 
> Here you go little fella. You'll note the one server where the hitreg was actually decent.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/416084194486487872/351941396/
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/412454229622161024/351941396/
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/414701272119208704/351941396/
> 
> You should come play with us.


Funny how you were comparing 1200 hours to 120. And yet you remain with a 1.6kd whereas I have 2.2
Yet I suck and you're the "Pro"

And back then, you had around 1.2 kd and I still had higher.
1200 hours and still lacking in everything? Compared to someone with just 120? :OOOOO


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> More questions:
> 
> 
> Preferred amount of recoil: low, med, high?
> Do you aim down site (ads) or hip fire?
> Do you prefer to engage in close, med, or long distance gun fights?


This is great, thanks for taking the time to ask questions and try to give me the best answer. I might end up really liking OCN...rep added.

- I prefer low recoil and I prefer vertical to horizontal recoil, historically. With the mouse I am still learning to master my aim, so I can pretty much adjust to anything as I learn (i.e. I'm not going to be great with anything but I can learn to deal with it)...I am by no means "set in my ways" considering I've been PC gaming for only 1 week, but for recoil, the lower the better. I ALWAYS use a grip of some sort.
- I ADS 99.9% of the time. Very rarely do I hip fire unless I get surprised by someone popping up right in front of me. I usually use a RDS that gives me good visibility when I am ADS, so that I can still ADS even when I am in close range.
- I prefer close to medium, I struggle with being precise enough on long range gun fights. I tend to shy away from PDW's though as I hate not being able to get an hits from long range...I am usually an AR guy. I am very excited for the 2x mag to help with my love for RDS but struggle with long range gun fights.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Thanks man, I added a rep to you for the reply. I'm sure it's very person to person on who likes what, but I figured getting some insight from the guys here could at least get me going in the right direction.
> 
> Funny you're from Akron, I am from Canton originally and now live in Columbus (OSU grad). Any stronger servers you could recommend? I am trying to move around on them now and add favorites to the ones I get good connection with.


Just add me on Battlelog and you can look through my favorite servers. My username is Animal_wild . Nothing sticks out to me at the moment, though.

My brother lives in CBus too. Always nice to meet a fellow Northeast Ohioan-er.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> This is great, thanks for taking the time to ask questions and try to give me the best answer. I might end up really liking OCN...rep added.
> 
> - I prefer low recoil and I prefer vertical to horizontal recoil, historically. With the mouse I am still learning to master my aim, so I can pretty much adjust to anything as I learn (i.e. I'm not going to be great with anything but I can learn to deal with it)...I am by no means "set in my ways" considering I've been PC gaming for only 1 week, but for recoil, the lower the better. I ALWAYS use a grip of some sort.
> - I ADS 99.9% of the time. Very rarely do I hip fire unless I get surprised by someone popping up right in front of me. I usually use a RDS that gives me good visibility when I am ADS, so that I can still ADS even when I am in close range.
> - I prefer close to medium, I struggle with being precise enough on long range gun fights. I tend to shy away from PDW's though as I hate not being able to get an hits from long range...I am usually an AR guy. I am very excited for the 2x mag to help with my love for RDS but struggle with long range gun fights.


Do you prefer any particular class?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Funny how you were comparing 1200 hours to 120. And yet you remain with a 1.6kd whereas I have 2.2
> Yet I suck and you're the "Pro"
> 
> And back then, you had around 1.2 kd and I still had higher.
> 1200 hours and still lacking in everything? Compared to someone with just 120? :OOOOO


Sure thing no proof. I never claimed to be anything, but better than you. *And I am*. I don't even understand where you are mix matching these stats from. You make no sense.

I have a KD of 5.7 in BF4. SPM of 3000. I typed it, it is so.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Sure thing no proof. I never claimed to be anything, but better than you. *And I am*. I don't even understand where you are mix matching these stats from. You make no sense.
> 
> I have a KD of 5.7 in BF4. SPM of 3000. I typed it, it is so.


You know my profile on battlelog, stop trying to lie further.

Youre in the UK? How about you and I 1v1 someday, if you get a server.

You are better? Okay.. stats tell me otherwise.


----------



## amd655

1v1???

Really?

"sigh"


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> You know my profile on battlelog, stop trying to lie further.
> 
> Youre in the UK? How about you and I 1v1 someday, if you get a server.
> 
> You are better? Okay.. stats tell me otherwise.


I don't have your BL and I'm not about to spend time looking. So just link it already. Post some servers you frequent and lets see what happens? I'm in Canada and even so, I have little doubt I would walk all over you.


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Just add me on Battlelog and you can look through my favorite servers. My username is Animal_wild . Nothing sticks out to me at the moment, though.
> 
> My brother lives in CBus too. Always nice to meet a fellow Northeast Ohioan-er.


Will do (once I get my game together, for now I don't want to drag anyone down with my .5 K/D, poor SPM and general lostness in the game). I miss the days of 2+ K/D in COD where I knew I was better than everyone lol, now I am getting a taste of my own medicine.

The mouse coordination is coming along, it's the KB that is killing me. My fingers get so twisted up when I have to move and react quickly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Do you prefer any particular class?


I prefer Assault and Engineer, probably won't ever run anything other than that.


----------



## redalert

1v1 repair tool and defib only we can stream it on the twitch OCN channel


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> 1v1 repair tool and defib only we can stream it on the twitch OCN channel


I'm in!


----------



## amd655

LOOL


----------



## dealio

skewed stop lying, youre not in

you know you cant stop mining like me. lol


----------



## KatsnJase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> What processor are you using? and is it overclocked at all?


Sorry for the belated response, I had work QQ.

I can run my i7-4770k @ 4.3ghz, but my system is really unstable at times, while other times, it works great. As of now, I run stock since everything runs quite well; however, I can OC to 4.3ghz if need be.


----------



## moocowman

Oh my..

I love this thread. xD


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> I prefer Assault and Engineer, probably won't ever run anything other than that.


Well, from what you've said. I recommend guns with these attributes:


any above *770* rate of fire. You may want to go higher when you get used to the recoil. Higher rof also means higher recoil.
optic: *kobra*, clearest sight and you wont lose the recticule (very bright) during gun fights.
barrel: *compensator/standard barrel/flash hider*. Again, depending on how you get used to the recoil.
underbarrel: *angled grip/folding grip* (both reduce 1st shot recoil by 33%).
accessory: user preference.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 1v1???
> 
> Really?
> 
> "sigh"


Only way to determine whos better.

And im not speaking of 1v1 in conquest.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I don't have your BL and I'm not about to spend time looking. So just link it already. Post some servers you frequent and lets see what happens? I'm in Canada and even so, I have little doubt I would walk all over you.


You do.
And since you apparently can "Quote" stuff Ive written months ago.. (Which you have yet to do, still waiting)

Then why cant you find out what my battlelog is?


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Well, from what you've said. I recommend guns with these attributes:
> 
> 
> any above *770* rate of fire. You may want to go higher when you get used to the recoil. Higher rof also means higher recoil.
> optic: *kobra*, clearest sight and you wont lose the recticule (very bright) during gun fights.
> barrel: *compensator/standard barrel/flash hider*. Again, depending on how you get used to the recoil.
> underbarrel: *angled grip/folding grip* (both reduce 1st shot recoil by 33%).
> accessory: user preference.


Thanks man!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> You do.
> And since you apparently can "Quote" stuff Ive written months ago.. (Which you have yet to do, still waiting)
> 
> Then why cant you find out what my battlelog is?


Why should I have to work to do something that takes a second for you to do? You remind me of my 5 year old niece. Probably has more skill too.


----------



## skupples

uhg, this thread is so boring these days. E-peen fights over stats, people QQing about hacks, & yeah... That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> uhg, this thread is so boring these days. E-peen fights over stats, people QQing about hacks, & yeah... That pretty much sums it up.


Well there is always battlelog..................


----------



## skupples

my stats.
nah brah my stats
link
nah you link
nah you link


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Only way to determine whos better.
> 
> And im not speaking of 1v1 in conquest.


Better at what, though? Not trying to encourage this conversation to go on further because it's absolutely silly on both sides, but this is Battlefield. There's a lot of different things that you could be better or worse at. A 1v1 really doesn't prove much when it comes to Battlefield. That's why K/D hardly even matters in Battlefield. I have a weak 1.3 K/D but I PTFO like crazy and still get myself on top of the leader board most of the time.

This whole thing is kind of pointless. If he wants to feel he's better because it makes him feel better, than let him. Just ignore him.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Settings have been dropped from a stuttering and laggy SLI Ultra, hbao, 4xmsaa+115% res scaling to all low on one gpu. Hamzta you furry, you stand no chance.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> You remind me of my 5 year old niece. Probably has more skill too.











ROFL
Get a server sweethearts,end your differences.


----------



## mr1hm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL
> Get a server sweethearts,end your differences.


can we watch?


----------



## amd655

This is turning a bit man on man , i'm leaving.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Better at what, though? Not trying to encourage this conversation to go on further because it's absolutely silly on both sides, but this is Battlefield. There's a lot of different things that you could be better or worse at. A 1v1 really doesn't prove much when it comes to Battlefield. That's why K/D hardly even matters in Battlefield. I have a weak 1.3 K/D but I PTFO like crazy and still get myself on top of the leader board most of the time.
> 
> This whole thing is kind of pointless. If he wants to feel he's better because it makes him feel better, than let him. Just ignore him.


Better at what?
How does one determine skill in anything if not in a comp against an opponent?
"1v1 doesnt prove much" uhh okay if you say so.
Battlefield is all about 1v1, you raaaaaaaaaaaarely engage more than 1 person at once. A TDM with instant spawn is just that. You never know where hes going to spawn, so hell be anywhere.

Conquest is the same, but with flags or you can just camp in a tank like Skewed all match and think youre pro.

Capping flags and using XP Boosts for SPM? Oh lawd such skill, much wow.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Why should I have to work to do something that takes a second for you to do? You remind me of my 5 year old niece. Probably has more skill too.


You're the one that said you'd go back and quote. Not me.


----------



## skupples




----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*


Should have used a military themed cookie puss


----------



## HardwareDecoder

so I woke up this morning and had 66 new posts on this thread, I read the page I was last on. These two guys were fighting, I skipped to the last page and they were still fighting. LOL!


----------



## james8

played for 3 hours last night on both vanilla and CR had 0 crashes and no lags except for PB problems from a corrupted installation which was fixed after reinstall.

it seems DICE fixed BF4! :O


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Should have used a military themed cookie puss


----------



## the9quad

OT-We should all be playing Arma 3 at 60 fps, every one is doing it....

http://forums.bistudio.com/showthread.php?147533-Low-CPU-utilization-amp-Low-FPS/page2

and that is why I call BS on people who say they get 60fps in arma III. 253 pages of complaints about the cpu/gpu usage and low framerates,


----------



## skupples

Allot of people say it's hogwash, but the startup parameters made a bit of a difference. GPU usage use to be in the 20-30's, now it's ~60-80%

Haven't tried it on the hexacore yet, still trying to workout the tri-sli quarks.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Better at what?
> How does one determine skill in anything if not in a comp against an opponent?
> "1v1 doesnt prove much" uhh okay if you say so.
> Battlefield is all about 1v1, you raaaaaaaaaaaarely engage more than 1 person at once. A TDM with instant spawn is just that. You never know where hes going to spawn, so hell be anywhere.
> 
> Conquest is the same, but with flags or you can just camp in a tank like Skewed all match and think youre pro.
> 
> Capping flags and using XP Boosts for SPM? Oh lawd such skill, much wow.
> You're the one that said you'd go back and quote. Not me.


Empty "knife only" server. Simple.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Better at what?
> How does one determine skill in anything if not in a comp against an opponent?
> "1v1 doesnt prove much" uhh okay if you say so.
> Battlefield is all about 1v1, you raaaaaaaaaaaarely engage more than 1 person at once. A TDM with instant spawn is just that. You never know where hes going to spawn, so hell be anywhere.
> 
> Conquest is the same, but with flags or you can just camp in a tank like Skewed all match and think youre pro.
> 
> Capping flags and using XP Boosts for SPM? Oh lawd such skill, much wow.


Going 1v1 would only prove you're better at gun-play, just one small aspect of the game. People can be great at killing as infantry but be awful team-players and ignore objectives (teamplay and PTO is a big part of BF). Some people are good at many different aspects of the game so no matter what situation they're put in, whether it's camping in a tank, taking on people and vehicles on foot, flying and taking out ground armor or other aircraft, etc, they'll know what to do.

Basically what I'm trying to say is being good at a single aspect of the game does not mean you're a better player.

Oh.. and I regularly face multiple people at once. That happens if you're a very aggressive player.









I'm not even discussing stats. Of course SPM doesn't matter all that much.


----------



## eternal7trance

I just like to camp in that rocket launcher truck and spam all day


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I just like to camp in that rocket launcher truck and spam all day


That reload time sucks though.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> That reload time sucks though.


Also I noticed the aimer on it is really messed up sometimes and doesn't move right


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Going 1v1 would only prove you're better at gun-play, just one small aspect of the game. People can be great at killing as infantry but be awful team-players and ignore objectives (teamplay and PTO is a big part of BF). Some people are good at many different aspects of the game so no matter what situation they're put in, whether it's camping in a tank, taking on people and vehicles on foot, flying and taking out ground armor or other aircraft, etc, they'll know what to do.
> 
> Basically what I'm trying to say is being good at a single aspect of the game does not mean you're a better player.
> 
> Oh.. and I regularly face multiple people at once. That happens if you're a very aggressive player.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even discussing stats. Of course SPM doesn't matter all that much.


I only play Conquest Large, the only mode I ever play.
Ive yet to boom into TDM or Domination, Ive done Obliteration about ~5 times, and guess what... NO ONE does the obliteration objective, people are just farming kills! Hainan Resort Oblit = camp the building in the middle of map.... oh wiat thats Conquest too! Rush is TERRIBLY made in BF4, I hate how DICEs so lazy they wont make maps with all the modes in mind, unique maps per gamemode rather than 1 map for 50 gamemodes, theres no thought put into them.

Anyway gun play > being able to roboticly run to a flag. It doesnt mean youre "good" if you can simply hold down W and move to a flag. Anyone can do that.

But how are we supposed to "prove" which one is the better player if we cant do it 1v1, and on a big conquest large server with 64 players?

SPM doesnt matter at all because you can just be lucky and have a ton of 100%/200% boosts and camp Locker all day and get 35634e5r6t spm.

Win/lose ratio doesnt matter much either because it a silicon lottery on which team you end up in... or perhaps youre a teamswapper, further increasing the unbalancing.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> SPM doesnt matter at all because you can just be lucky and have a ton of 100%/200% boosts and camp Locker all day and get 35634e5r6t spm.
> 
> Win/lose ratio doesnt matter much either because it a silicon lottery on which team you end up in... or perhaps youre a teamswapper, further increasing the unbalancing.


And K/D doesn't matter because you can camp in a tank or helo or grenade spam on Locker. Which leaves, what? Skill, which is a complete joke?

So basically, there's no way to compare users.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Anyway gun play > being able to roboticly run to a flag. It doesnt mean youre "good" if you can simply hold down W and move to a flag. Anyone can do that.


Could be worse....



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> But how are we supposed to "prove" which one is the better player if we cant do it 1v1, and on a big conquest large server with 64 players?


Fight IRL


----------



## crashdummy35

I got a dollar on Slightly Skewed







. Not to flame or take sides but, There's a few guys lurking 'round here that are 100% beast mode mofos in BF.

SlightlySkewed, TerraByteX, PrecisionPC, Scutzi128, Shiromar, BaconStripss.

Wish I had time to play with all of you guys at 1 point or another but, I'm just so damn busy with work here recently. Haven't even seen the China Rising maps yet









Maybe 2 5-man squads...1 led by each guy (SS and Hamzta) also, chosen by them. Best of 3 in Conquest and best of 3 in Rush or whatever game mode y'all decide..?


----------



## keikei

This is interesting. I think the only way to settle 'who is better', would be the 1 v 1. Granted, gunplay is 1 aspect of the game, however, I argue its a huge aspect. You can't take a defended checkpoint without dropping an enemy or two. 1 vs. 1, tdm, any gun. First to 30 kills wins. Sounds like a match to me. I'd watch it with popcorn.


----------



## JAM3S121

Can I use my logitech gamepad to fly jets in game? I suck with mouse and keyboard jets.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

so I just tried to setup this second monitor for battle screen. but it just keeps saying battle screen is loading.... no map ever shows


----------



## Smanci

TDM - first 30 kills wins
Air Superiority - first 15 kills wins
Tank Superiority - first 15 kills wins
Conquest w/200 ticks, 2 rounds (3 if draw after 2 rounds), even number of flags for both sides.
All this 1on1









Popcorn, soda and beer highly recommended.


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> so I just tried to setup this second monitor for battle screen. but it just keeps saying battle screen is loading.... no map ever shows


I use a second monitor as my battlescreen and it works just fine. It will continue to display "loading" until you are actually in a game though.


----------



## CLeeFESQ

I just bought the game during the sale a couple days ago thinking for sure by now they've fixed the gross problems, but no. Even on stock clocks the bf4.exe module just crashes and crashes randomly in game. That's if I'm lucky to even connect in the first place, as I often get red battlezone errors there too. Everything driver/bios/software wise is up to date.

Any one with a similar rig having any problems like mine?


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I only play Conquest Large, the only mode I ever play.
> Ive yet to boom into TDM or Domination, Ive done Obliteration about ~5 times, and guess what... NO ONE does the obliteration objective, people are just farming kills! Hainan Resort Oblit = camp the building in the middle of map.... oh wiat thats Conquest too! Rush is TERRIBLY made in BF4, I hate how DICEs so lazy they wont make maps with all the modes in mind, unique maps per gamemode rather than 1 map for 50 gamemodes, theres no thought put into them.
> 
> Anyway gun play > being able to roboticly run to a flag. It doesnt mean youre "good" if you can simply hold down W and move to a flag. Anyone can do that.
> 
> But how are we supposed to "prove" which one is the better player if we cant do it 1v1, and on a big conquest large server with 64 players?
> 
> SPM doesnt matter at all because you can just be lucky and have a ton of 100%/200% boosts and camp Locker all day and get 35634e5r6t spm.
> 
> Win/lose ratio doesnt matter much either because it a silicon lottery on which team you end up in... or perhaps youre a teamswapper, further increasing the unbalancing.


I have a feeling that you didn't actually read what I said. Being better at one aspect of the game doesn't mean you're a better player than someone else in Battlefield. A good player is someone who's good at many aspects. That includes playing the objective, armored warfare, air warfare, water warfare, infantry combat as well as being able to effectively play each individual class to their strengths. A jack of all trades.

I'm not sure why you're going off on a tangent about how people don't play the objective in certain modes. It really has nothing to do what we're talking about. When people are actually playing objectives in those modes, it is a lot more than just doing one thing to effectively PTO. Heck, in conquest it's more than just moving to an objective and capping it. If you have a commander, you want to hold and defend specific flags. Despite what you say, playing the objective is a huge part of Battlefield. Most of the modes are based around playing the objective. Even domination requires some strategy to win consistently. S/TDM are pretty much the only ones that aren't.

We're pretty much in agreement that SPM doesn't mean anything. I literally just said that in the post you quoted. I agree that W/L doesn't mean anything as well. Trying to prove you're a better player is dumb. You might be better at certain aspects of the game, but chances are you'll be worse in others. Playing a 1v1 match certainly won't prove you're a better Battlefield player, it would just prove you're better at gun-play. That's it. Even then, there's other variables to take into consideration. In the end, it really doesn't prove much at all.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> I use a second monitor as my battlescreen and it works just fine. It will continue to display "loading" until you are actually in a game though.


not working for me.. I've been in 2 rounds now still says loading


----------



## redalert

Actually if you wanna prove who is the better player, I think you guys should put money on the line in a winner take all and loser is also banned from posting in the BF4 thread for a couple months.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Actually if you wanna prove who is the better player, I think you guys should put money on the line in a winner take all and loser is also banned from posting in the BF4 thread for a couple months.


Agreed.

Another BF monsta right there.... ^


----------



## stryfetew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryfetew*
> 
> I'm curious.. Does running 3 monitors but 1 to play this game affect fps? I have it currently locked at 60fps since my monitor is 60hz.. But in the new DLC it does tend to drop off.


----------



## Smanci

I'd like to see 32 guys from OCN putting 32x6 C4 under a friendly ATV with these two guys on it...


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Win/lose ratio doesnt matter much either because it a silicon lottery on which team you end up in... or perhaps youre a teamswapper, further increasing the unbalancing.


silicone lottery? i think you need to go outside a few minutes a day


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryfetew*


It puts more strain on your GPU.


----------



## afuhnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> so I just tried to setup this second monitor for battle screen. but it just keeps saying battle screen is loading.... no map ever shows


If you are playing on regular servers and it doesn't load, I don't know.
But it is not available on hardcore servers (since there's no minimap in the first place).


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afuhnk*
> 
> If you are playing on regular servers and it doesn't load, I don't know.
> But it is not available on hardcore servers (since there's no minimap in the first place).


LOL, yep that's it I am playing hardcore. Haha had no idea it wouldn't work.... Oh well I guess I wasted time setting up this second monitor since I don't like normal mode.


----------



## afuhnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> LOL, yep that's it I am playing hardcore. Haha had no idea it wouldn't work.... Oh well I guess I wasted time setting up this second monitor since I don't like normal mode.


Well, it's always usefull for loadouts, battlepacks, upcoming unlocks and whatever else you like to look at


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afuhnk*
> 
> Well, it's always usefull for loadouts, battlepacks, upcoming unlocks and whatever else you like to look at


that's true dude, thanks for the info +rep

Would anyone like to play some hardcore conquest? I get on the ocn teamspeak but it seems like me and br0wn are the only people ever on.... I am actually a pretty decent player. A bit better with tanks/choppers/jets than on the ground but i'm improving in all aspects.


----------



## Nw0rb

Im always on msg me if anyone wants to play and btw I play on some servers with hc dmg but still but still has spoting and mini map


----------



## pc-illiterate

add me brown, im in ts right now
rockin_junkie


----------



## Mr Nightman

Should change the thread title to [Official] Battlefield 4 hamzta09 and Slightly skewed argue over pointless stats instead of playing Thread,


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CLeeFESQ*
> 
> I just bought the game during the sale a couple days ago thinking for sure by now they've fixed the gross problems, but no. Even on stock clocks the bf4.exe module just crashes and crashes randomly in game. That's if I'm lucky to even connect in the first place, as I often get red battlezone errors there too. Everything driver/bios/software wise is up to date.
> 
> Any one with a similar rig having any problems like mine?


Try the 32-bit bf4.exe using internet explorer (set to default).


----------



## lightsout

I'm playing at 1440p 120hz. Single 780. Usage is often around 60-70% on the gpu and it can feel choppy. Anyone experiencing this? Is it the game or my setup?


----------



## _REAPER_

I am playing on a 1440p 60hz TRI SLI Titans, GPU USAGE is at 90% or more CPU is 4.5ghz. I get alot of black screen issues and choppy video as well


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I am playing on a 1440p 60hz TRI SLI Titans, GPU USAGE is at 90% or more CPU is 4.5ghz. I get alot of black screen issues and choppy video as well


I see solid usage in other stuff so I think (hope) its the game.


----------



## savagemic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I am playing on a 1440p 60hz TRI SLI Titans, GPU USAGE is at 90% or more CPU is 4.5ghz. I get alot of black screen issues and choppy video as well


Three titans?!? Whyyyyy?


----------



## USFORCES

I was board so I finely broke down and got the basic BF4 tonight for $39.99, I'll wait until premium drops a bit more before I get that.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiamd*
> 
> Hey guys, I keep getting this Directx error, as you'll see in the picture. Any reason as to why that would be? Thank you in advance!!


I'm also randomly getting this. Has anyone found a fix or temp solution?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> This is interesting. I think the only way to settle 'who is better', would be the 1 v 1. Granted, gunplay is 1 aspect of the game, however, I argue its a huge aspect. You can't take a defended checkpoint without dropping an enemy or two. 1 vs. 1, tdm, any gun. First to 30 kills wins. Sounds like a match to me. I'd watch it with popcorn.


Any gun. No kit stuff used(medkits, motion sensors rpg etc.) and No nades. Knife is allowed. 1 round, survivor Wins!
There is no need for more than 1 round, best doesn't need a warmup









Pointless venture regardless due to netcode and well it being a video game that puts emphasis on the power of a group over 1v1. Moreso it is pointless because it is a video game and I am pretty sure even when played competitively at its core is done for some form of fun. It really wouldn't seek to prove much of anything. Being the "best" is a temporary mantle anyways....there will always eventually come along someone better.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I'm also randomly getting this. Has anyone found a fix or temp solution?


in any benchmark thats a driver crash from an unstable core overclock.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I am playing on a 1440p 60hz TRI SLI Titans, GPU USAGE is at 90% or more CPU is 4.5ghz. I get alot of black screen issues and choppy video as well


Try reducing your resolution scaling (in game vid options). BF4 is very demanding, even for the TITAN.


----------



## savagemic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> I was board so I finely broke down and got the basic BF4 tonight for $39.99, I'll wait until premium drops a bit more before I get that.


Welcome!


----------



## kakao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I'm playing at 1440p 120hz. Single 780. Usage is often around 60-70% on the gpu and it can feel choppy. Anyone experiencing this? Is it the game or my setup?


lightsout what monitor do u [email protected] 1440p how many fps u have on average?u play with vsync? if not do u notice tearing?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I'm playing at 1440p 120hz. Single 780. Usage is often around 60-70% on the gpu and it can feel choppy. Anyone experiencing this? Is it the game or my setup?


im getting 100% usage and like 150fps on medium @ 1440p but im using a 290x


----------



## Ovrclck

@lightsout You should be getting close to 100% usage. My classy pegs 99% in game.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakao*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I'm playing at 1440p 120hz. Single 780. Usage is often around 60-70% on the gpu and it can feel choppy. Anyone experiencing this? Is it the game or my setup?
> 
> 
> 
> lightsout what monitor do u [email protected] 1440p how many fps u have on average?u play with vsync? if not do u notice tearing?
Click to expand...

Qnix, frames vary haven't gamed much. But it goes from 70-110 depending on map. No vsync, no tearing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I'm playing at 1440p 120hz. Single 780. Usage is often around 60-70% on the gpu and it can feel choppy. Anyone experiencing this? Is it the game or my setup?
> 
> 
> 
> im getting 100% usage and like 150fps on medium @ 1440p but im using a 290x
Click to expand...

Thanks that sounds good.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> @lightsout You should be getting close to 100% usage. My classy pegs 99% in game.


I know its weird. Seems like I'm still getting the kinks worked out with this card, seems a little off.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagemic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I am playing on a 1440p 60hz TRI SLI Titans, GPU USAGE is at 90% or more CPU is 4.5ghz. I get alot of black screen issues and choppy video as well
> 
> 
> 
> Three titans?!? Whyyyyy?
Click to expand...

WHY NOT? I do more than game with my PC.


----------



## savagemic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> WHY NOT? I do more than game with my PC.


Fair enough! I don't so I guess I can't comment haha


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> my stats.
> nah brah my stats
> link
> nah you link
> nah you link


lol


----------



## CLeeFESQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Try the 32-bit bf4.exe using internet explorer (set to default).


I have no idea why I even did this, but I lowered the speed on my ram and tightened the timings, and the crashing seems fixed. I might be a little tipsy which might explain me thinking this, but AMD CPUs like lower clocks and tight timings as far as memory goes, yeah? Optimized for AMD, so BF4 doesn't like us loose timed speedfreaks? The red battlezone errors seem to go away when I join a near empty server before joining a full one. Strange game, BF4.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagemic*
> 
> Three titans?!? Whyyyyy?


I'm asking my self the same thing, & I even run surround. So far the third card has been nothing but trouble. hoping pushing win 8 will help.


----------



## Tatakai All

Haven't played this in over a month, is bf4 playable now or pretty much of the same? Have the patches helped any? Wouldn't mind getting back into it but not if the issues haven't been addressed.


----------



## MURDoctrine

It's been playable since day one for me. The patches have fixed and broken other peoples games. I can only vouch for me and my local friends. Its working great for us. Others apparently not.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> in any benchmark thats a driver crash from an unstable core overclock.


I'll bump it down a notch. Thank you.


----------



## IAmDay

almost rank 110!


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> almost rank 110!


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*


----------



## Unknownm

I was wondering why I was getting crappy frame rates on 1080p with my crossfire setup. Looked at my userconfig and some how "WorldRender.DxDeferredCsPathEnable" was enabled to 1. Setting this to 0 massive boost in FPS with no noticeable changes in the game


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> almost rank 110!


Nice! I just passed level 100 but am getting bored with the game so I've been messing around with different weapons. I'll be hurting my SPM (currently 1200+) but messing with different weapons is a blast. I play only conquest, it decided to branch off and try some of the other game modes.

The past few days I've been using the m249 with night vision scope, flash inhibitor and smoke grenades. The enemy never knew what hit them!

Anyways, of you're looking for a good squad leader And teammate, add me : RexKobra


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I was wondering why I was getting crappy frame rates on 1080p with my crossfire setup. Looked at my userconfig and some how "WorldRender.DxDeferredCsPathEnable" was enabled to 1. Setting this to 0 massive boost in FPS with no noticeable changes in the game


what does it do?

i read that disabling audio on GPUs give u more FPS as well... u know that AMD and Nvidia allows u to install audio drivers... just unistall them.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Game has been running well for me. It runs great on my laptop with all medium settings and high textures. Stays above 30fps 90% of the time and only dips to upper 20s at worst. Very playable and looks great. Not a single crash either.


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Haven't played this in over a month, is bf4 playable now or pretty much of the same? Have the patches helped any? Wouldn't mind getting back into it but not if the issues haven't been addressed.


Running well for me, but I just picked the game up a week ago so I can't compare to "before". I run into some packet loss and latency here and there, but the last couple of days that seems to be better (not sure if that's on my end or the servers end anyway).


----------



## lostsurfer

Was running better since upgrading to 8.1 but I'll be connected to a server and playing at 22ms, jump in a helli from time to time and find my self ruberbanding find my helli on the ground with me in it, check my latency and it's at 999.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Haven't played this in over a month, is bf4 playable now or pretty much of the same? Have the patches helped any? Wouldn't mind getting back into it but not if the issues haven't been addressed.


I am crashing still.


----------



## Nw0rb

Correct he is still crashing not everyone the majority of people are playing the game and having fun doing so.


----------



## the9quad

I don't get crashes anymore at all. Also flickering textures are gone, since last patch. haven't even had any rubber banding this weekend.


----------



## bajer29

Anyone noticing the enemy walking away with 1hp more often than you winning the fire fight? I must be really bad because this happens to me at least 3 times in a regular Domination round.


----------



## pc-illiterate

i am also rubberbanding on some servers but only a few. its probably the servers as it is always the same ones.
im also still trading deaths just as much as before.


----------



## james8

has there been any news of Mantle yet?

they originally said the end of December but with all the game breaking bugs I'm beginning to doubt that'll be the case.

anyway there's 4 days left to find out...


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Anyone noticing the enemy walking away with 1hp more often than you winning the fire fight? I must be really bad because this happens to me at least 3 times in a regular Domination round.


Yeah, sounds like a bug to me as well. I mean 1 health...thats extremely lucky. I've experienced a few in one round.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Haven't played this in over a month, is bf4 playable now or pretty much of the same? Have the patches helped any? Wouldn't mind getting back into it but not if the issues haven't been addressed.


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065670203355766/

I think for many people the patches worked wonders. Mileage may vary.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> has there been any news of Mantle yet?
> they originally said the end of December but with all the game breaking bugs I'm beginning to doubt that'll be the case.
> anyway there's 4 days left to find out...


I'm glad you brought this up. I forgot all about the "promised" Mantle release in late December. I hope it's released soon and they don't push it off another month... or 6.


----------



## pr0totype

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> i am also rubberbanding on some servers but only a few. its probably the servers as it is always the same ones.
> im also still trading deaths just as much as before.


Good to know that I'm not the only one trading a ton of kills after the patches...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> has there been any news of Mantle yet?
> they originally said the end of December but with all the game breaking bugs I'm beginning to doubt that'll be the case.
> anyway there's 4 days left to find out...


I'm leaning towards the next bit of information coming out during CES. Mantle WILL NOT be released in 2013.


----------



## moocowman

I always figured Mantle was included in the projects that were pushed back due to all the issues BF4 has had.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I always figured Mantle was included in the projects that were pushed back due to all the issues BF4 has had.


^ This


----------



## skupples

I could see mantle getting a dual release @ this point with how hard BF4 is flopping.

It needs a grand stage for it's introduction to the community. One that is stable, reliable, & not getting flamed off the face of the earth. Perception is everything, I know cow likes to disagree, but the simpletons will equate bf4 issues with mantle. Hell, people are already blaming BF4 bugs on mantle on many forums.


----------



## nitrubbb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I always figured Mantle was included in the projects that were pushed back due to all the issues BF4 has had.


no projects were pushed back, the article was BS


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I could see mantle getting a dual release @ this point with how hard BF4 is flopping.
> 
> It needs a grand stage for it's introduction to the community. One that is stable, reliable, & not getting flamed off the face of the earth. Perception is everything, I know cow likes to disagree, but the simpletons will equate bf4 issues with mantle. Hell, people are already blaming BF4 bugs on mantle on many forums.


Well, first of all.. flopping implies that the game is unsuccessful when it comes to sales. Considering it's more active on every single console than BF3 ever was throughout its life and even the new generation of consoles are quite active. PC currently has 85k players on.







I would hardly call that flopping. It's definitely had issues, although a lot of them are getting and have gotten fixed but a flop BF4 is not.

I disagree because the success of Mantle doesn't rely on the perception of consumers. It relies on the perception of developers and they get to see things behind the scenes from AMD themselves. We may get some of the benefits of developers using Mantle, but ultimately it was made for developers.

Also, there may be a lot of people complaining on forums, but they're still the vocal *minority*.

Is there really people blaming Mantle for issues in BF4? xD Some people.. just.. *face desk*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrubbb*
> 
> no projects were pushed back, the article was BS


You say that with such conviction. Are you some sort of insider and you know what's going on? Or is that just speculation based on the fact that you simply don't believe what they said?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrubbb*
> 
> no projects were pushed back, the article was BS


Accept mantle, which was supposed to hit in 2013, but is now likely not coming for another 3-6 months.


----------



## afuhnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> what does it do?
> 
> i read that disabling audio on GPUs give u more FPS as well... u know that AMD and Nvidia allows u to install audio drivers... just unistall them.


Source?
I'm curious.
I'll try that this weekend.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afuhnk*
> 
> Source?
> I'm curious.
> I'll try that this weekend.


is on this forum... read the last 10-15 pages...


----------



## Snakesoul

Hi there,

I would like your help. (not sure if i'm in the right post.
Will my system run bf4 with medium settings with 60+ fps? (my system is default, no overclock)


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snakesoul*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> I would like your help. (not sure if i'm in the right post.
> Will my system run bf4 with medium settings with 60+ fps? (my system is default, no overclock)


Yes.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *afuhnk*
> 
> Source?
> I'm curious.
> I'll try that this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> is on this forum... read the last 10-15 pages...
Click to expand...

I don't remember seeing anything about that. I'm skeptical of the idea but curious also


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> I don't remember seeing anything about that. I'm skeptical of the idea but curious also


is very simple unistalll the audio drivers from AMD and u are set.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> I don't remember seeing anything about that. I'm skeptical of the idea but curious also
> 
> 
> 
> is very simple unistalll the audio drivers from AMD and u are set.
Click to expand...

I understand that but I don't really believe it has an effect on fps


----------



## ElectroManiac

I'm trying to log in to Origin, but the security code just doesn't arrive at my email. I checked to see if it is been sent to my email and it is. I already resend the thing 3 times and nothing. I want to play









Anyone here have had this before?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> I understand that but I don't really believe it has an effect on fps


Im sure it doesnt.

Nvidia also has an audio driver that gets installed even without your consent.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Im sure it doesnt.
> 
> Nvidia also has an audio driver that gets installed even without your consent.


besides the HD audio that can be canceled out when installing drivers?


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> I understand that but I don't really believe it has an effect on fps


i dont remember where i read it but a guy having issue with FPS did it by some one else advice and it worked...
he was getting more FPS by uninstalling audio drivers...

i think it was a SLI/CF issue.

but u dont lose anything by unistalling them because they are good for nothing.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Im sure it doesnt.
> 
> Nvidia also has an audio driver that gets installed even without your consent.


Technically it seems possible, audio will share the cards available PCI-E bandwidth with graphics. Only if you're PCI-E limited though, maybe on a chipset with only one full PCIE3x16 running several cards at 8x or 4x?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> besides the HD audio that can be canceled out when installing drivers?


It still installs itself on my PC atleast.
I untick everything but PhysX (cant untick driver itself) and Experience.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> It still installs itself on my PC atleast.
> I untick everything but PhysX (cant untick driver itself) and Experience.


user error 100% i have no audio drivers for either of my 670s and no onboard either. guess you have to be smarter than the tools you work with.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> user error 100% i have no audio drivers for either of my 670s and no onboard either. guess you have to be smarter than the tools you work with.


So, insults.
Nice.


----------



## pc-illiterate

actually it is NOT an insult. you MUST be smarter than ANY tool you work with or, it doesnt work.
as stated, user error 100%


----------



## xquisit

I have two forms on storage:

2x 40GB Intel X25-V SSDs (they have about 37GB of room, each)

I placed my operating system, steam, with counter-strike:go, on one drive and the other one is empty (37GB) free.

My question: Is there a way to keep steam and CS:GO on the first SSD, and install BF4+DLC on the second SSD?

EDIT:

I have another question, I don't have B4 Purchased... If I buy the Premium membership, will it come with the game..or do I still have to pay for the game and then the membership?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> I have two forms on storage:
> 
> 2x 40GB Intel X25-V SSDs (they have about 37GB of room, each)
> 
> I placed my operating system, steam, with counter-strike:go, on one drive and the other one is empty (37GB) free.
> 
> My question: Is there a way to keep steam and CS:GO on the first SSD, and install BF4+DLC on the second SSD?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I have another question, I don't have B4 Purchased... If I buy the Premium membership, will it come with the game..or do I still have to pay for the game and then the membership?


Yes, since BF4 is Origin you can point the Origin game files to one SSD and the Steam game files to another. And Premium doesn't include the base game, you need to buy the game and premium both.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Yes, since BF4 is Origin you can point the Origin game files to one SSD and the Steam game files to another. And Premium doesn't include the base game, you need to buy the game and premium both.


Thank you for your response.

I am slightly upset that a game will cost me $100... and before I have even purchased it I have read multiple issues with how the game is coded for the PC platform.

Not happy, and I will hold off on the purchase.

EDIT" what's this I see:
https://www.origin.com/en-us/store/-ANW.html

Battlefield 4 Digital Delux 30% Off - $48.99
China Rising Expansion
64-player Combat

Is this only $48.99 for the expansion, or does this actually include BF4+China DLC? And I presume the only disadvantage is that if it does include both you will not get membership to DLCs that come out in the future, right?


----------



## pc-illiterate

bf4 wont fit on a 37gb drive once the next expansion hits. its already 28.6gb. youre not supposed to fill an ssd anyway as it needs room to operate.
bf4 dig del includes the game plus china rising.


----------



## quakermaas

All night long, either I get into a server and my friend can't, or he gets in and I can't.



Super annoying


----------



## falcon26

Is anyone getting some major rubber banding in BF4 the last day or so? I can't really play in any server because I get some major lag or rubber banding. Yet when I check my internet connection its perfectly fine.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> Thank you for your response.
> 
> I am slightly upset that a game will cost me $100... and before I have even purchased it I have read multiple issues with how the game is coded for the PC platform.
> 
> Not happy, and I will hold off on the purchase.
> 
> EDIT" what's this I see:
> https://www.origin.com/en-us/store/-ANW.html
> 
> Battlefield 4 Digital Delux 30% Off - $48.99
> China Rising Expansion
> 64-player Combat
> 
> Is this only $48.99 for the expansion, or does this actually include BF4+China DLC? And I presume the only disadvantage is that if it does include both you will not get membership to DLCs that come out in the future, right?


The Digital Deluxe version includes both the base game and the China Rising DLC. Have you looked around on eBay for a BF4 key? Or other, non-Origin sites? You might be able to find it on sale somewhere. For example, it's $40 at Amazon, and if you plan on getting Premium there's no point in buying the Deluxe version, since Premium includes all the DLC.

www.amazon.com/Electronic-Arts-Battlefield-4-Download/dp/B00BXONG7G


----------



## xquisit

I can buy Bf4 for $30 (physical copy @ best buy) and then I can acquire a deal for premium.

I just ordered a 500GB SSD, so as long as China+BF4 will fit on my SSD (37GB for now) then I will move the game to the new 500GB SSD as soon as it arrives.


----------



## falcon26

Running a speed test. I get 3ms jitter and 22ms ping. Is this good? When I just tried playing a game my ping was from 80 ms up to 500 ms. Up and down etc...


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Empty "knife only" server. Simple.


Knife, you say?

I'm down


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Is anyone getting some major rubber banding in BF4 the last day or so? I can't really play in any server because I get some major lag or rubber banding. Yet when I check my internet connection its perfectly fine.


Not rubberbanding, but whenever I shoot someone with a sniper rifle, they stand still, I miss..? and Im not taking fire from anyone.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Not rubberbanding, but whenever I shoot someone with a sniper rifle, they stand still, I miss..? and Im not taking fire from anyone.


Do you see the character react to the shot or is does the vapor trail make it look like your shot hit? For some reason, the vapor trail seems a bit off sometimes so it looks like your shot should hit, but it doesn't. It's one thing I wish I could disable because it throws me off a lot when sniping.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Do you see the character react to the shot or is does the vapor trail make it look like your shot hit? For some reason, the vapor trail seems a bit off sometimes so it looks like your shot should hit, but it doesn't. It's one thing I wish I could disable because it throws me off a lot when sniping.


Rather close range with 8x scope. Say 30 meters. Bullet shouldnt drop. I miss, even though it shouldnt. And yes, their bodies react, but healthbars are full.

Anyway


----------



## pc-illiterate

try 3 sniper hits to the head at 50yards and getting no hit registration at all. the game isnt broken. there are just many many broken aspects.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Rather close range with 8x scope. Say 30 meters. Bullet shouldnt drop. I miss, even though it shouldnt. And yes, their bodies react, but healthbars are full.
> 
> Anyway


Odd.

There was actually a link from reddit posted on this thread recently that had a developer talking about similar things so it might explain what's going on there.

While I have experienced a few issues with the netcode and lag, especially facing people with 200ms+ ping and just certain servers feel worse than others, I've never had that kind of issue with the sniper. It kind of reminds me of back in BC2 as well as BF2 where you could see the enemy being hit but your shots weren't registering.


----------



## error-id10t

What's everyone's recommendation re: this AA vs. resolution scaling?

I've just been running it @ 100% with AA x4 and Post OFF. I just tried a change on the test range and turned AA off completely and raised resolution scaling to 150 - performance was worse. With resolution scaling @ 140% it appeared to give similar performance while anything above started giving slightly worse performance.

So which is better, resolution scaling @ 140% - 150% with all AA off vs. resolution scaling @ 100% with AA x4 and Post off?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> What's everyone's recommendation re: this AA vs. resolution scaling?
> 
> I've just been running it @ 100% with AA x4 and Post OFF. I just tried a change on the test range and turned AA off completely and raised resolution scaling to 150 - performance was worse. With resolution scaling @ 140% it appeared to give similar performance while anything above started giving slightly worse performance.
> 
> So which is better, resolution scaling @ 140% - 150% with all AA off vs. resolution scaling @ 100% with AA x4 and Post off?


Take screens.
Open in diff tabs.
Flick between tabs.
Notice.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Take screens.
> Open in diff tabs.
> Flick between tabs.
> Notice.


And then post them here, because I'm curious also.


----------



## hamzta09

Dont you love it when youre in an armored attack helicopter, when an enemy sits in a tiny little jeep with a mounted machinegun, kills you in a matter of seconds? Or when a little scout heli kills you with its minigun in less than 3 seconds, while the little scout can take a full volley of rockets..


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> bf4 wont fit on a 37gb drive once the next expansion hits. its already 28.6gb. youre not supposed to fill an ssd anyway as it needs room to operate.
> bf4 dig del includes the game plus china rising.


I'm hoping it doesn't balloon over 48 gigs as I'd really like to install this on a ram disk. That would leave me 16 gigs of free ram. Just need to wait for my wife to not look so I can order 32 more gigs.


----------



## DizzlePro

i guess mantles delayed & we all can thank EA

_
in other news EA found been found guilty for selling bf4 cheats on sites in order to make more money_


----------



## error-id10t

Ok well this is what I see, I believe 140% with no AA gives sharper image compared to 100% and 4x AA (post off). Both have AF x16 via Nvidia control panel.

I took 2 more examples but the files are stupidly large already, this shows the minimal difference my eyes can see anyway.



Spoiler: Example 1



140% @ 0xAA

100% @ 4xAA






Spoiler: Example 2



140% @ 0xAA

100% @ 4xAA


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Rather close range with 8x scope. Say 30 meters. Bullet shouldnt drop. I miss, even though it shouldnt. And yes, their bodies react, but healthbars are full.
> 
> Anyway


that is proof that if someone has a good or bad round in this game it has little to nothing to do with your skill. This game is seriously bad from the get go and they have done nothing to correct it at all. The last patch they said they "fixed the so called netcode issues".lol In no way have they done this with kill trading. still happens all the time. Still getting shot behind walls. It is something they will never fix because they never fixed it in BF3 so why now. Either you have to live with it or stop playing it. Either that or get your own server and make it so no one can have pings over say 70 which will likely mean the server will remain empty unless you have a large group of clan mates and friends to populate it.


----------



## xquisit

Can someone talk me into buying this game?

I was about to drive to Best Buy and buy a physical copy for $30, but I'm not sure if this will be worth it.

My concerns: I just downloaded and installed Battlefield 3, and I am getting crashed to desk top with no errors. I tried different browsers (Firefox would crash, and then I would get sent to desktop..with no choice but to Task Manager and close BF3). With Chrome, the browser wouldn't crash but I would get sent to desktop with no error message (though the game server update bar on the bottom would say "transitioning") and I would have to Task Manager and close out BF3.

I am concerned this will continue happening in BF4


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> that is proof that if someone has a good or bad round in this game it has little to nothing to do with your skill. This game is seriously bad from the get go and they have done nothing to correct it at all. The last patch they said they "fixed the so called netcode issues".lol In no way have they done this with kill trading. still happens all the time. Still getting shot behind walls. It is something they will never fix because they never fixed it in BF3 so why now. Either you have to live with it or stop playing it. Either that or get your own server and make it so no one can have pings over say 70 which will likely mean the server will remain empty unless you have a large group of clan mates and friends to populate it.


What are you even talking about?

Ping isnt the problem, the servers I play at have no one above 50ms.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Ok well this is what I see, I believe 140% with no AA gives sharper image compared to 100% and 4x AA (post off). Both have AF x16 via Nvidia control panel.
> 
> I took 2 more examples but the files are stupidly large already, this shows the minimal difference my eyes can see anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Example 1
> 
> 
> 
> 140% @ 0xAA
> 
> 100% @ 4xAA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Example 2
> 
> 
> 
> 140% @ 0xAA
> 
> 100% @ 4xAA


Looks like 140% is a little sharper, but leaves a little more aliasing than 4X. How does it look in motion? Any edge crawling?


----------



## pc-illiterate

@error idiot- can you add those pics as attachments? i cant tell a difference as the pictures are too small


----------



## error-id10t

Was just playing, looks nice and vRAM usage has jumped from 2.2GB to 2.4GB. I think this is a keeper, wish I had cards that could do MORE.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Dont you love it when youre in an armored attack helicopter, when an enemy sits in a tiny little jeep with a mounted machinegun, kills you in a matter of seconds? Or when a little scout heli kills you with its minigun in less than 3 seconds, while the little scout can take a full volley of rockets..


Erm.. Mounted machine guns do very little damage to helicopters. xD They're not going to take anything down in seconds. The only mounted machine gun that does a considerable amount of damage to helicopters is the .50 on the tank and even then, it takes a bit longer than a few seconds to take one down.

Man, you just got out played.







The 30mm cannon on the scout is quite powerful but it still requires you to hit the majority of your shots to take an attack heli out just as it requires an attack heli to get all of its rockets on target to take a scout heli out. Plus, heat seekers can give you a little extra time by making the scout have to move as long as you save one of them for after the scout deploys its flares.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> i guess mantles delayed & we all can thank EA
> 
> _
> in other news EA found been found guilty for selling bf4 cheats on sites in order to make more money_


Wut? Is that a joke?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> @error idiot- can you add those pics as attachments? i cant tell a difference as the pictures are too small


They are -.-


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Man, you just got out played.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 30mm cannon on the scout is quite powerful but it still requires you to hit the majority of your shots to take an attack heli out just as it requires an attack heli to get all of its rockets on target to take a scout heli out. Plus, heat seekers can give you a little extra time by making the scout have to move as long as you save one of them for after the scout deploys its flares.
> Wut? Is that a joke?


Wasnt a 30mm, was the minigun.


----------



## connectwise

Why is kill trading a form of bad net code?


----------



## DizzlePro

Netcode problem makes perfect sense to me, looks like dice have been hiding the problem instead of fixing it


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Netcode problem makes perfect sense to me, looks like dice have been hiding the problem instead of fixing it


LOL 10 ticks?
Compared to CSGO comp 64, 128 unofficial servers.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Wasnt a 30mm, was the minigun.


Then you're exaggerating how fast he was killing you. xD You would have had plenty of time to counter-attack unless he was a much better pilot.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Then you're exaggerating how fast he was killing you. xD You would have had plenty of time to counter-attack unless he was a much better pilot.


No.
He was infront of me at a whopping 15-20m range, which is nothing.
Killed me immediately whilst surviving (not even burning) a full volley of rockets.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> They are -.-


no they arent

pic added


pic attached

290.PNG 27k .PNG file


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> LOL 10 ticks?
> Compared to CSGO comp 64, 128 unofficial servers.


BF4 seriously might as well be running at 10 ticks. The game is so unresponsive it's amusing.


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> BF4 seriously might as well be running at 10 ticks. The game is so unresponsive it's amusing.


the game feels like 2 ticks


----------



## xquisit

For sure not buying it. :| Thanks


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> the game feels like 2 ticks


do you have a link to the story you mentioned above about "selling cheats"?


----------



## IAmDay

I traded my 1TB black for 2 500gb blue's and raided them. Almost just as fast as loading in with an SSD


----------



## JAM3S121

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/417126621372005696/352149656/


----------



## pc-illiterate

there arent many who think like me but, im not impressed by vehicle stats.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> @error idiot- can you add those pics as attachments? i cant tell a difference as the pictures are too small


Right-click, open in new tab.

or

Right-click, save link/target as.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> no they arent
> 
> pic added
> 
> 
> pic attached
> 
> 290.PNG 27k .PNG file


*USER ERROR
*
Better be smarter than the tools you work with.

Try it again, go back to the images he uploaded.
Click them.
Et Voilá theyre downloading.


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> there arent many who think like me but, im not impressed by vehicle stats.


same

farming infantry in a vehicle doesn't seem skillful tbh


----------



## james8

what's ticks?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> BF4 seriously might as well be running at 10 ticks. The game is so unresponsive it's amusing.


What do you mean "might as well be"? It is. It's confirmed by Dice and pretty much proven in that video. I'm seriously fed up with this game, I'm soooooooooooooooooooooooooo close to never playing it again and looking for a CS team who is willing to teach me... The only thing stopping me from already doing it is that I don't want to leave my friends.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> do you have a link to the story you mentioned above about "selling cheats"?


Considering he's ignored both of us, I'm going to assume said link does not exist. Was probably a joke..


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> what's ticks?


It's when the server sends info (player locations, shooting, etc) to each client. 10 per second is approximately 100ms of built in "ping", it's ridiculous.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> It's when the server sends info (player locations, shooting, etc) to each client. 10 per second is approximately 100ms of built in "ping", it's ridiculous.


10hz is what DICE stated, which is 10 times per second, however, to some, unfamiliar with "Ticks" it may sound like alot, you know, a second is not alot of time to some, thus 10 times per second is alot!

However, it really isnt, CSGO uses 64 in competitive modes.
Unsure in the others.

1.6 and CSS up to 128 tickrates.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Right-click, open in new tab.
> 
> or
> 
> Right-click, save link/target as.


open in new tab



save as, they are still small.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> *USER ERROR
> *
> Better be smarter than the tools you work with.
> 
> Try it again, go back to the images he uploaded.
> Click them.
> Et Voilá theyre downloading.


click the pics and theyre small. they dont download. you must have some funky windows set-up. how many viruses you get a week?
please dont try to appear intelligent.


----------



## skupples

lol... Am I the only person on this forum w/o people on my block list?

x-ms-bmp is .bmp format. Can be opened by MSpaint of all programs.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> open in new tab
> 
> 
> 
> save as, they are still small.


Try these.

65870d6d_AA4.2.bmp 6075k .bmp file


933a2215_140.2.bmp 6075k .bmp file


e6a03075_AA4.1.bmp 6075k .bmp file


6cbd117b_140.1.bmp 6075k .bmp file


----------



## pc-illiterate

thanks forceman and i already had opened them with paint thanks to skupples.

and the 4x aa is cleaner. the 140% res looks blurry like fxa was thrown on top of it.
edited in - but yes, very comparable.


----------



## Eiennohi

Is there a clan I can join that doesn't suck. Lately I've been joining non-stop games with noobs. It's making me extremely angry. The game is plain unplayable.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiennohi*
> 
> Is there a clan I can join that doesn't suck. Lately I've been joining non-stop games with noobs. It's making me extremely angry. The game is plain unplayable.


welcome to pubbing with team deathmatch players in every mode.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> first of all stain, it isnt a bmp. learn to read.
> second, chrome, who cares?
> third, yes SMALL as your mind.
> fourth, "wait " "98" "ie" what the fark are you on about? seriously, like you even know anything before windows 7. with your last 3 or 4 posts, you sound like a 12 year old.
> i have no viruses. i have never had a virus caused my me. by my ex-wife, yes but not me , ever.
> i dont know what to tell you since you cant read. follow along. i'll type slow so you can keep up:
> click save as and the pictures are small. what can you not understand about that? does english slip your grasp? do you think you know everything so you cant comprehend when someone tells you something you dont agree with? 99% of your posts here prove exactly that.
> 
> you know what. i hope no one EVER quotes you again. i wont see your half thought out ideas or conclusions. learn to read. learn to comprehend.


They are .bmp
They work fine on any PC.
Open in paint, windows photo viewer, photoshop, irfanview to name a few.

Love how you insult when proven wrong.

The images are 1920x1080, they are not small.
Learn to use your own computer, theyre basic bmp files, anyone can open them.

So silly how you cannot figure out basic formats -.-

But I guess, thats why you got your username.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> lol... Am I the only person on this forum w/o people on my block list?
> 
> x-ms-bmp is .bmp format. Can be opened by MSpaint of all programs.


Only one person has ever made it onto my block list. Some people are just frustratingly stupid. xD


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> What do you mean "might as well be"? It is. It's confirmed by Dice and pretty much proven in that video. I'm seriously fed up with this game, I'm soooooooooooooooooooooooooo close to never playing it again and looking for a CS team who is willing to teach me... The only thing stopping me from already doing it is that I don't want to leave my friends.


and
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 10hz is what DICE stated, which is 10 times per second, however, to some, unfamiliar with "Ticks" it may sound like alot, you know, a second is not alot of time to some, thus 10 times per second is alot!
> 
> However, it really isnt, CSGO uses 64 in competitive modes.
> Unsure in the others.
> 
> 1.6 and CSS up to 128 tickrates.


DICE actually confirmed it's 10 ticks per second? I honestly never knew that they even mentioned anything about that. I made that number up by what I felt it was roughly from my experience in many games.

Now i'm really amused.

@TheYonderGod Let me know if you're ever interested in learning CS. Pretty sure I've played with you once before in BF4, and you seemed like a solid player.

1.6 uses 100 ticks maximum, where as CS:GO uses 128 ticks maximum.


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> DICE actually confirmed it's 10 ticks per second? I honestly never knew that they even mentioned anything about that. I made that number up by what I felt it was roughly from my experience in many games.
> 
> Now i'm really amused.


sliced_lime Lead Technical Scripter DICE
"Yes, pretty much. It's running 30 simulation steps per second, but each client connection has a send rate of 10 Hz."

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1te66k/the_truth_behind_fixing_the_kill_trading_and_more/ce73j4g


----------



## DoomDash

Man my friend is the dirtiest sniper out there. Look at his pistol to sniper rifle ratio, that's insane. He is a dirty non-objective playing camper.


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Considering he's ignored both of us, I'm going to assume said link does not exist. Was probably a joke..


my bad, it was a"bad" joke

but if you think about how the way these subscription hacks works, EA could be making more money off cheaters if they kept getting banned and having to buy new copies of the game to continue cheating. Many of the people on the PB list, for example, are repeat offenders who keep buying the game over and over and keep getting caught.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> sliced_lime Lead Technical Scripter DICE
> "Yes, pretty much. It's running 30 simulation steps per second, but each client connection has a send rate of 10 Hz."
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1te66k/the_truth_behind_fixing_the_kill_trading_and_more/ce73j4g


absolutely pathetic.

so, by next gen. They mean graphics only, as 10hz is ancient technology, & lazy mode. Hell, the original starcraft probably ran faster than that.


----------



## grunion

Looks like the canister shell has been fixed, wiped an entire squad out with one pop.
Now they need to fix the staff shell.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Man my friend is the dirtiest sniper out there. Look at his pistol to sniper rifle ratio, that's insane. He is a dirty non-objective playing camper.


Not sure what that proved but i'll take your word for it.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> BF4 seriously might as well be running at 10 ticks. The game is so unresponsive it's amusing.


It seems to help to set the network correction down to 20% or so, assuming you don't connect to high ping (80+ ping) servers. Also, make sure vsync is off.

That being said I would never play BF4 competitively in its current state! I'm mainly having fun playing conquest large maps with the "Little Bird" scout helo. 800+ kills so far with it.


----------



## keikei

So i guess all the servers are down...


----------



## ruggercb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> So i guess all the servers are down...


I just tried to play and it said "No contact with EA online. Please try again later."


----------



## hamzta09

The Game Statistics Engine is currently down.

Such quality game.


----------



## falcon26

Is BF4 servers down? I get no servers at all....


----------



## delavan

Apparently,

They are under a DDoS attack right now.
There is a PREMIUM event beginning later today, I wonder what it was anyway....double XP?

The last patch solved pretty much all my issues, now we can't play because of that DDoS crap...


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Is BF4 servers down? I get no servers at all....


Read the three posts before yours


----------



## falcon26

Oh ops didn't see that


----------



## keikei

This is what i get when i go to EA help:
Scroll to the bottom.

Server Status PC Game Servers
Updated: 1:16 PM CST Dec, 29
down
PLAYSTATION 3
Updated: 1:16 PM CST Dec, 29
down
XBOX 360
Updated: 1:16 PM CST Dec, 29
down
XBOX One
Updated: 1:16 PM CST Dec, 29
down
Playstation 4
Updated: 1:16 PM CST Dec, 29
down


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> Apparently,
> 
> They are under a *DDoS attack* right now.
> There is a PREMIUM event beginning later today, I wonder what it was anyway....double XP?
> 
> The last patch solved pretty much all my issues, now we can't play because of that DDoS crap...


Lovely...


----------



## falcon26

I wonder if its the Chinese doing it  Since they banned the game their....


----------



## keikei

I'm browsing battlelog right now. Some interesting speculation going on. The Chinese hacking is one of them. Havent seen anything official from DICE yet.


----------



## falcon26

I still say BF2 was better than BF3 and BF4 put together. To me, BF3 and 4 were made to be more like COD which is IMO sucks big time....


----------



## skupples

LOL, bf4 under ddos attack. Priceless.

some one needs to make a gif. BF4, 60$, bf4 premium, 606$, bf4 under DDOS, priceless.

I would believe the Chinese are the ones doing it over anything else. OR, it's just an excuse to deflect blame.


----------



## keikei

Heres a battlelog comment:
Quote:


> SA-DK_sCrEwLoOsE said:
> This is not good.... FIx it soon please, I will be forced to go and watch TV with my Wife.


----------



## quakermaas

They don't half get themselves worked up on the battlelog forums, you would think somebody just run over their new puppy or the end of the world









Anyways, think its running again.

Edit: maybe not, I still can't connect.


----------



## ihatelolcats

EA is shutting down bf4 because its too broken. cutting their losses


----------



## IAmDay

LOL


----------



## john1016

Servers are back up for me.


----------



## IAmDay

Same


----------



## DizzlePro

logged into battlelog & seen this logged out of battlelog



cant even play bf3


----------



## pc-illiterate

i love how that was posted dizzle.
battlelog is now better.
ea still sucks.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> i love how that was posted dizzle.
> battlelog is now better.
> ea still sucks.


If you have the Better Battlelog extension installed, that's what it says at the top. "Battlelog Is Now Better"


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> If you have the Better Battlelog extension installed, that's what it says at the top. "Battlelog Is Now Better"


He wont learn








Cant tell what bmp is.


----------



## pc-illiterate

you mean like this?


i said , its funny.
battlelog is now better.
ea still sucks.

do you see what im pointing out?
he didnt just show a snip of the message about connectivity. it shows, nevermind. you dont get it.


----------



## IAmDay

what r u talking about?


----------



## keikei

Why Excessive Features Are Killing Big Games (Battlefield 4 Gameplay/Commentary)






Lvl finally going off on DICE. The Man speaks the truth.


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Why Excessive Features Are Killing Big Games (Battlefield 4 Gameplay/Commentary)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lvl finally going off on DICE. The Man speaks the truth.


Exactly.......except, he's being _extremely_ polite about it.

Played BF3 today. Wow - what a difference. The vibe and everything. So much more lively and present - makes BF4 feel like a ghost town. I think I'll stick w/ BF3 until DICE and EA get their act together. If I could swear on this forum, I would. It's that bad.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> Exactly.......except, he's being _extremely_ polite about it.
> 
> Played BF3 today. Wow - what a difference. The vibe and everything. So much more lively and present - makes BF4 feel like a ghost town. I think I'll stick w/ BF3 until DICE and EA get their act together. If I could swear on this forum, I would. It's that bad.


The only problem with BF3 is the hud size. I wish they could patch it now but they won't. On 2560x1440 it looks to small imagine on 4k


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> Exactly.......except, he's being _extremely_ polite about it.
> 
> Played BF3 today. Wow - what a difference. The vibe and everything. *So much more lively and present - makes BF4 feel like a ghost town.* I think I'll stick w/ BF3 until DICE and EA get their act together. If I could swear on this forum, I would. It's that bad.


Wut..


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> there arent many who think like me but, im not impressed by vehicle stats.


I had all those kills in 1 lav life, never died til near the end


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Wut..


Look, maybe it's since all maps on BF3 are released. Time will tell for bf4...I will EVENTUALLY love the game. Just not atm.


----------



## Unknownm

Been wondering why the past week I've been getting low fps when more is being render. After hooking up second monitor and looking at Open Hardware Monitor, one GPU wasn't being used! Turns out if you stream gameplay with OBS it outs one of two cards.

Back to 120fps again!


----------



## Shweller

I copied my BF4 folder to my ssd and was wondering if there is any way to check if my symlink is working? I crratwd it using using symlinkerand not impressed with load times compared to my hdd.


----------



## fouBelieve

Does running the .exe in 32bit or 64bit mode make any difference?


----------



## Unknownm

What defines a benchmark for BF4? I wanna compare different hardware configs


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> I copied my BF4 folder to my ssd and was wondering if there is any way to check if my symlink is working? I crratwd it using using symlinkerand not impressed with load times compared to my hdd.


I feel the same. I'm not always in first. I don't expect it but still some people with HDD loads almost just as fast as me. I have dedicated SSD just for games and also have a SS for OS


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> The only problem with BF3 is the hud size. I wish they could patch it now but they won't. On 2560x1440 it looks to small imagine on 4k


You could always use the big map.


----------



## JAM3S121

My friend and I found a pretty effective way of using the attack boats on paracel storm.

Instead of driving them around map eventually being killed by another attack boat as a javelin is hitting you we drive the boat away from the uncap towards b/c channels and use tv missles to shoot down helicopters and other attack boats without any risk of being hit. We killed something like 6 attack boats as they they were leaving the aircraft carrier and I managed to get 2 heli's in 3 rounds of paracel. Sucks for killing infantry though. I enjoyed driving the boats through the channels but they are to big of hotpsots for mines now.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> The only problem with BF3 is the hud size. I wish they could patch it now but they won't. On 2560x1440 it looks to small imagine on 4k


What ?

How can you feel it's too small in 1440p whereas it's way too "big" in 1080p. The spawn menu, the options menu, the end game menu, it's all in 720p stretched out to fill my monitor no matter what and it is really annoying >< ! Is there any fix to this ?

I can't believe for a second that they haven't noticed and fixed this "bug" (more like a lazy employee couldn't be bothered to get his job done right) yet.

Oh and where the hell is Mantle ? December release ? Yeah right... I just hate it when companies announce release dates and then don't deliver until months later and never even care to tell you that you're not getting it anytime soon or simply explain why they're not going to be able to meat the "deadline".

Oh and Second Assault ? I first hadn't realised that it would be an Xbox One temporary exclusive so I was pretty dissapointed when it released for them and we got China Rising (I only like one map in that DLC and they're not as optiized as Vanilla maps and run with much lower fps) but I figured that we'd get it a week or two after them and that was fine. But here we are a couple days away from 2014 and we still don't have the DLC nor even a release date.

EDIT:

What about the xp losses ? Since the very start I noticed that a lot of xp was just vanishing. Mostly medal xp rewards. The other day I had an entire 20 000xp game not count although the battle report is there and correct.


----------



## Kuivamaa

I wish BF3 was still vivid and all but last time i checked (last weekend),I couldn't get any decent euro server running Aftermath/CQ maps(I've found only a french Talah market TDM). It seems pretty dead outside vanilla rotation, actually, which makes sense. The majority of the dedicated ones that had premium or all the expansions have moved to BF4.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> I wish BF3 was still vivid and all but last time i checked (last weekend),I couldn't get any decent euro server running Aftermath/CQ maps(I've found only a french Talah market TDM). It seems pretty dead outside vanilla rotation, actually, which makes sense. The majority of the dedicated ones that had premium or all the expansions have moved to BF4.


not entirely true

as a server owner, having expansion servers was pretty tough because you put money in and the servers were often empty, too empty. this is pretty much dlc and premium stuff fault. because they segregate the user base. Even when bf3 was middle of its life, expansion servers were mostly lying around empty.

for me personally, that's really bad because you buy content with very limited lifetime, and ea cares only about the money, so you get a dlc and you can be sure most of the time the server is gonna be empty or people stop supporting it.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> not entirely true
> 
> as a server owner, having expansion servers was pretty tough because you put money in and the servers were often empty, too empty. this is pretty much dlc and premium stuff fault. because they segregate the user base. Even when bf3 was middle of its life, expansion servers were mostly lying around empty.
> 
> for me personally, that's really bad because you buy content with very limited lifetime, and ea cares only about the money, so you get a dlc and you can be sure most of the time the server is gonna be empty or people stop supporting it.


I do not really disagree about segregation-it is the biggest problem with Battlefield's business model. What I am saying is that outside vanilla, bf3 feels dead-it is far from being vivid in general, since you can't really play dlc maps anytime you want and the game mode you wish. It is a shame that DICE is bringing mostly vanilla maps back with Second Assault-it would make much more sense to remake DLC maps since not every BF3 player had premium or bought map packs.
About the server issue,I can assure you that there were succesful DLC-only servers even during BF4 beta period. I am talking about evn dedicated scavenger 64player aftermath maps, which is a very specialized thing to run.


----------



## steelkevin

I loved Golf of Oman and while they could've chosen different maps rather than the three other like Ziba Tower or Operation 925 (not sure of the name) from the CQ DLC which I loved, I'm sure I'll enjoy them all (well... we'll see about Metro, maybe just in Rush mode ^^).


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Oh and where the hell is Mantle ? December release ? Yeah right... I just hate it when companies announce release dates and then don't deliver until months later and never even care to tell you that you're not getting it anytime soon or simply explain why they're not going to be able to meat the "deadline".
> 
> Oh and Second Assault ? I first hadn't realised that it would be an Xbox One temporary exclusive so I was pretty dissapointed when it released for them and we got China Rising (I only like one map in that DLC and they're not as optiized as Vanilla maps and run with much lower fps) but I figured that we'd get it a week or two after them and that was fine. But here we are a couple days away from 2014 and we still don't have the DLC nor even a release date.


the game was broken past broken. they had to fix it. they said they were holding off production of everything and concentrating on fixing the game.
you didnt realize second assault was only xbox for while? how could you not?
you would have known both of these had you read. dice stated both of these. people have talked about both in this thread.


----------



## bluedevil

What's with the Mantle update? Wasn't it supposed to drop sometime in Dec? I am getting skeptical that it ever will.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> the game was broken past broken. they had to fix it. they said they were holding off production of everything and concentrating on fixing the game.
> you didnt realize second assault was only xbox for while? how could you not?
> you would have known both of these had you read. dice stated both of these. people have talked about both in this thread.


Yeah right...

Stopping the production of everything else and concentrating on fixing the game means that they're not developing any other games and are sticking to BF4 until it's fixed (my guess is they'll soon realize it's more work than anticipated and they can't just not bring out any other games until they can finally manage to fix it or they'll lose loads of money). And Mantle could be a way to fix the game for some (AMD, so obviously not yourself which may be part of why you seem so tired of people mentioning it) users. Oh and I saw that statement, just like most BF4 players, the day it was released.

Both Second Assault and China Rising were listed for December so I'd figured that as odd it may be we were getting two DLCs at the same time. It was only a week before it released that I realised we weren't getting it right away. Had I known before, we still no nothing about when it'll release and over a month of exclusivity for a single platform out of 5 is quite a long time.

They could easily release a new statement telling everybody not to wait for Mantle or any further DLC until the game is fixed. At least to clear things up for everybody because judging by the amount of times the same questions have been asked it isn't all that clear for all of us.

PS: thank you for proving my point @bluedevil.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Yeah right...
> 
> Stopping the production of everything else and concentrating on fixing the game means that they're not developing any other games and are sticking to BF4 until it's fixed (my guess is they'll soon realize it's more work than anticipated and they can't just not bring out any other games until they can finally manage to fix it or they'll lose loads of money). And Mantle could be a way to fix the game for some (AMD, so obviously not yourself which may be part of why you seem so tired of people mentioning it) users. Oh and I saw that statement, just like most BF4 players, the day it was released.
> 
> Both Second Assault and China Rising were listed for December so I'd figured that as odd it may be we were getting two DLCs at the same time. It was only a week before it released that I realised we weren't getting it right away. Had I known before, we still no nothing about when it'll release and over a month of exclusivity for a single platform out of 5 is quite a long time.
> 
> They could easily release a new statement telling everybody not to wait for Mantle or any further DLC until the game is fixed. At least to clear things up for everybody because judging by the amount of times the same questions have been asked it isn't all that clear for all of us.
> 
> PS: thank you for proving my point @bluedevil.


Lol. I just now read your post referring to the Mantle update.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> And Mantle could be a way to fix the game for some (AMD, so obviously not yourself which may be part of why you seem so tired of people mentioning it) users.


If anyone thinks that Mantle will fix this game in any way, well... I got this bridge to show you, it's for sale...


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If anyone thinks that Mantle will fix this game in any way, well... I got this bridge to show you, it's for sale...


It was far fetched and I don't think it would







. Which is way I said "could be a way" and not "may very well be a way" or "will fix it". I don't know what they have to code for Mantle but I'm guessing they have to change most of the code (correct if I'm wrong, I really am just guessing here) and maybe this time they'd get it right. Which is as I just said, far fetched, but not impossible.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If anyone thinks that Mantle will fix this game in any way, well... I got this bridge to show you, it's for sale...


Was just thinking this lol


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If anyone thinks that Mantle will fix this game in any way, well... I got this bridge to show you, it's for sale...


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> I loved Golf of Oman and while they could've chosen different maps rather than the three other like Ziba Tower or Operation 925 (not sure of the name) from the CQ DLC which I loved, I'm sure I'll enjoy them all (well... we'll see about Metro, maybe just in Rush mode ^^).


i love them so so much wow... CQ map hope they make a come back someway.... so much fun on CQ maps
u can do a lot of stuff on them.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i love them so so much wow... CQ map hope they make a come back someway.... so much fun on CQ maps
> u can do a lot of stuff on them.


CQ = COD

CQ ≠ Battlefield

It's too bad that EA feels the need to compete with the COD series and introduce these kinds of maps into the BF franchise.


----------



## IAmDay

About 100k from max rank. The minute I hit it I'm uninstalling and going back to BF3 for a bit.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> About 100k from max rank. The minute I hit it I'm uninstalling and going back to BF3 for a bit.


haha you are probaly not a fan of it? ;D


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> About 100k from max rank. The minute I hit it I'm uninstalling and going back to BF3 for a bit.


I may actually do this as well. I'm at rank 106 right now.







BF3 or possibly just play some CS:GO until the next DLC comes out.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I may actually do this as well. I'm at rank 106 right now.


#uninstall4bieber


----------



## the9quad

BF has had small infantry maps since 1942...... Berlin.

BF has had similar netcode issues since 1942.

I am beginning to think the people who complain are the "COD kiddies".

Here is what wreading the the thread is like

Waa waa waa gonna uninstall once I get "max rank"

where's my mantle daddy promised me for christmas waaaaaa waaaaaaaaaa waaaaaaaaa

I'd hate to see how some of you people act when real adversity hits ya.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> CQ = COD
> 
> CQ ≠ Battlefield
> 
> It's too bad that EA feels the need to compete with the COD series and introduce these kinds of maps into the BF franchise.


Well that's a really stupid thing to say. If CQ = COD then how come I have never been able to enjoy any COD (played a bit of the first BO when I had nothing else though) whether on PC or a console. So how come I loved both of the CQ maps I listed if it is COD ?
Makes no sense anyway. If it's Battlefield maps how could it not be Battlefield ? I hate some maps but that doesn't make them any less battlefield than Oman or the two CQ maps I mentioned (Ziba I wouldn't play with over 36 players and the other CQ one I'd say 48 is already more than enough).

And just like the person somewhere above me said BF has had small maps for a while.

So Metro and Operation Prison or whatever that one's called. Are they not BF either ? I hate them both and the "action" is packed in tight corridors. Does that mean they're not Battlefield but COD ?

The things you read... it's sad really.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> CQ = COD
> 
> CQ ≠ Battlefield
> 
> It's too bad that EA feels the need to compete with the COD series and introduce these kinds of maps into the BF franchise.


those map are meant to be play based on reflexions and map awareness with weapon skills... dont come here and say those map are easy to play...
i love all the maps in BF3/BF4 but i would like to see CQ maps returning as well... at least 2 of them.

Ziba tower and Operation 925 were very good balanced.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> those map are meant to be play based on reflexions and map awareness with weapon skills... dont come here and say those map are easy to play...


THIS!^

I suck at every game with helis and open areas, but I am very good with a gun and got fast reflex. The CQB maps are as said designed for players with fast reactions and awareness of any sound and the map.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by Sheyster View Post
> 
> CQ = COD
> 
> CQ ≠ Battlefield
> 
> It's too bad that EA feels the need to compete with the COD series and introduce these kinds of maps into the BF franchise.


Yes people that use lets say LVG M230 might not be as good as the one only playing with a Sniper or ex. the scar-h when playing CQB. IS that why you mean it's an easy map?


----------



## hamzta09

Domination is the same thing as Conquest.
Difference: Smaller maps and no vehicles.

In BF4, vehicles arent useful in most cases and are just an annoyance.
DICE dont know balancing and they believe the best way to go is rock paper scissor.

TLR: Conquest = COD and Battlefield. Just added gimped vehicles and a bigger scale in Battlefield.
However, we have only 1 map that is close to Firestorm/Caspian/AK map sizes in BF4: Railway.... and its a TERRIBLE map.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> THIS!^
> 
> I suck at every game with helis and open areas, but I am very good with a gun and got fast reflexions.


Whats a reflexion?


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Whats a reflexion?


Bad spelling it is. Just understand it... You know what i mean...


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Bad spelling it is. Just understand it... You know what i mean...


You're in Scandinavia, part of the Top 3 countries in English teaching in EU.
Danish word is: Refleks.
English word is: Reflex
Swedish word is: Reflex

Whats reflexion? XD


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> Look, maybe it's since all maps on BF3 are released. Time will tell for bf4...I will EVENTUALLY love the game. Just not atm.


I just wasn't sure what you meant by BF3 being more lively and present..


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> those map are meant to be play based on reflexions and map awareness with weapon skills... dont come here and say those map are easy to play...
> i love all the maps in BF3/BF4 but i would like to see CQ maps returning as well... at least 2 of them.
> 
> Ziba tower and Operation 925 were very good balanced.


It's just that BF3/4 engine with it's client side code is the worst place to test your reflex/weapon skills/awareness. I can't make it through a CQ game without at least every two minutes experiencing the "there's some cover, I can do a reload safely, sweet I made it behind, press "R", oh I'm still getting shot, now I'm dead - I made it behind the cover before he started shooting (in my client at least), tests my awareness or just testing my patience? For me it showcases the worst aspect and the one that'll never be patched. The only time it's not noticed in CQ is when the whole game is 30 people guarding 3 small entrance points (the two small tunnels and narrow path) at C in prison conquest, the same as metro, no tactics or awareness, just stand at a choke point and discharge your weapon. And that's the most popular way to play BF these days


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Domination is the same thing as Conquest.
> Difference: Smaller maps and no vehicles.
> 
> In BF4, vehicles arent useful in most cases and are just an annoyance.
> DICE dont know balancing and they believe the best way to go is rock paper scissor.
> 
> TLR: Conquest = COD and Battlefield. Just added gimped vehicles and a bigger scale in Battlefield.
> However, we have only 1 map that is close to Firestorm/Caspian/AK map sizes in BF4: Railway.... and its a TERRIBLE map.


O___o

Vehicles aren't useful in most cases? Okay.....


----------



## xTehJack

When is the premium event!?!?!?

fkin dice


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> O___o
> 
> Vehicles aren't useful in most cases? Okay.....


Don't feed him..


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> O___o
> 
> Vehicles aren't useful in most cases? Okay.....


Try flying, get shot down by 50 cals and stingers everytime.
Tanking is useless, infantry can take a shell in their faces and keep running.
They just need to hide behind undestructable object and shoot rockets at you whilst you cant do squat but move away, but one RPG = disabled = dead.

Jeeps? Wat
APC same as tank, but better vs inf.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Try flying, get shot down by 50 cals and stingers everytime.
> Tanking is useless, infantry can take a shell in their faces and keep running.
> They just need to hide behind undestructable object and shoot rockets at you whilst you cant do squat but move away, but one RPG = disabled = dead.
> 
> Jeeps? Wat
> APC same as tank, but better vs inf.


You're just deliberately driving your tank to an area where you seem to know in advance it's not going to be particularly effective? And moaning that it's not a successful outcome









Especially on some of the rush maps attackers would never make the first objectives if not for the vehicles, if you get someone sits back and camps in them then that's it, game over.


----------



## steelkevin

I just realised that I hadn't researched about HT's influence on BF4's fps.

My i7-860 is @3800MHz but with HT off because it was useless in BF3 and made me have to use a lower OC. Oh and of course HT makes your CPU temps about 10°C higher so there was really no point in using it.

Are there any good tests for BF4 ?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> You're just deliberately driving your tank to an area where you seem to know in advance it's not going to be particularly effective? And moaning that it's not a successful outcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially on some of the rush maps attackers would never make the first objectives if not for the vehicles, if you get someone sits back and camps in them then that's it, game over.


lolrush


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Try flying, get shot down by 50 cals and stingers everytime.
> Tanking is useless, infantry can take a shell in their faces and keep running.
> They just need to hide behind undestructable object and shoot rockets at you whilst you cant do squat but move away, but one RPG = disabled = dead.
> 
> Jeeps? Wat
> APC same as tank, but better vs inf.


I'm assuming you mean flying helicopters and really, I never get shot down by .50s. Occasionally stingers/iglas but mostly I die by MAA and other aircraft. As I've been getting better, I've been getting shot down a lot less. If the other team doesn't have much of a defense, either chopper will absolutely annihilate them. That's kind of the issue with balancing choppers.. you make them any stronger, you make them nearly unstoppable.

Tanking is far from useless. Certain shells aren't meant for taking out infantry. The AP and I think the HE shells are the only ones that deal splash damage to infantry. The rest are for taking out other armor. This is why I usually run with the HMG as my secondary since it takes infantry out in just a few shots. The rest is just using your brains and being aware of your surroundings. I also don't think I've ever been disabled by one RPG..

Jeeps are mainly for transport (as are APCs as well.. it's even in the name).. but apparently they take down helicopters down in seconds according to you. Doesn't sound very useless to me.

Also, don't forget about IFVs.. They absolutely wreck infantry and you can take out a tank pretty easily if you're smart about it.

Then there's attack boats which can absolutely wreck everything that they can reach. Aircraft, infantry, armor.. nothing is safe from the attack boat.

And then of course, there's the MAA.. we all know how "useless" that is.









Trying to say vehicles are useless in BF4 is absolutely ridiculous. Maybe you're just not very good in them?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I'm assuming you mean flying helicopters and really, I never get shot down by .50s. Occasionally stingers/iglas but mostly I die by MAA and other aircraft. As I've been getting better, I've been getting shot down a lot less. If the other team doesn't have much of a defense, either chopper will absolutely annihilate them. That's kind of the issue with balancing choppers.. you make them any stronger, you make them nearly unstoppable.
> 
> Jeeps are mainly for transport (as are APCs as well.. it's even in the name).. but apparently they take down helicopters down in seconds according to you. Doesn't sound very useless to me.
> 
> And then of course, there's the MAA.. we all know how "useless" that is.


A helicopter or jet is SUPPOSED to be unstoppable by ground forces.. like they were in BF2, they were a threat. Now the attack choppers are just flying walruses, slow as .. and do zero damage towards infantry and are rather useless against armor (cause engi repairs the damage before you can send another volley)

So if I had a tank, and I shot at you with an AP shell, you'd survive? Okay... logical

Jeeps are for transport? Ive yet to see someone transport anyone in a jeep. They drive alone like the pathetic people they are. The 50 cal on any vehicle > helicopters. Try it yourself, on floodzone, you'll kill an enemy heli within seconds, unless youre terrible at aiming or cant lead targets.

Seems you havent been paying any attention what so ever to this thread or our discussion regarding the MAA.
All you have to do is spam active radar missiles, super fast reload on them too! And heli/jets get no notice until its TOO LATE to deploy flares.

Vehicles are useless in BF4.
Why do you think all (but rail/silk) the maps are Infantry oriented?


----------



## Ovrclck

Here's a post on BF3 with regards to flying that has helped me immensely. Hopefully it still applies to BF4
http://www.overclock.net/t/1168369/when-do-i-unlock-the-jet-attachments-in-bf3/10#post_15765804
Quote:


> Game setting adjustments
> If you are using a joystick or controller it is best to remove all mappings and then remap each control one at a time.
> 
> Make sure you map the key controls (primary fire, switch weapons, counter measures) if using controller/joystick - I remember I forgot to remap counter measures and it was quite frustrating until I figured it out!
> 
> Also, if using a joystick edit %Documents%\Battlefield 3\settings\PROF_SAVE_profile in notepad, Find GstInput.Deadzone using search and change it to 0.000000 then save the file.
> 
> Starting out/Intro
> Start out by finding a next to empty 64 players servers running Caspian Borders or Operation Firestorm. Stay out of Canals when learning - IT IS THE WORST AIR COMBAT MAP IN BF HISTORY.
> 
> Get comfortable just flying in these servers. You will get shot down, everyone does.
> 
> Pro tip. When you die do not respawn at the base. You are better of waiting for the jet to re-appear in the spawn list and select it there.
> 
> Your jet will maneuver better pitching up (going up) rather than pitching down. Also you will turn faster by rolling sideways or just past 90 degree so you are rolled a little upside down then pitch up into your turn then using your rutter (left/right) . If you want to dive, roll 180 and pitch down, once you start dropping roll back and level out.
> 
> Altitude
> Quote:
> Altitude or height is defined based on the context in which it is used (aviation, geometry, geographical survey, sport, and more). As a general definition, altitude is a distance measurement, usually in the vertical or "up" direction, between a reference datum and a point or object. The reference datum also often varies according to the context. Although the term altitude is commonly used to mean the height above sea level of a location, in geography the term elevation is often preferred for this usage.
> 
> Altitude is important for pilots. If you are flying low and being attacked by an enemy jet try evading side to side since going up slows you down (even when boosting) which makes you easier to target. You are best to try and keep an med-high, high altitude. If you go too high you will lose control of you jet. You will know this by turbulence in the jet cockpit. If you start to experience turbulence you need to start lowering your altitude.
> 
> Air Physics
> This is/was a huge learning curve for pilots in BF2 going to BF3. In bf2 you used your boost to make faster turns in the air. Not so in bf3.
> 
> When using your boost and throttle in BF3 think of using a water craft. If you power through your turns you will have to turn wider and be sliding through the water as you go. if you reduce or kill the throttle this will allow for much faster and sharper turns.
> 
> Climbing altitude, or continuously turning will cause you to lose speed.
> 
> Boundaries
> Air vehicles have a larger boundary than land vehicles and infantry. Use this to your advantage as most pilots tend to stay in center of the air-zone where all the flags and action is happening. The outer zone is great place to let your vehicle regen its ammo and repair damage. Also its a good place to regain your altitude.
> 
> Remember when ejecting that if you are in an outer boundary you will get the out of bounds message now that you are no longer in the jet.
> 
> Anti Air (The fun-ruiners of jet combat!) rolleyes.gif
> 
> If you are lucky you might have someone using AA or mobile AA on your team. Remember that, because if you are being targeted by an enemy jet that you cant seem to shake, this is where you should be headed. Hopefully they will pick up you are being targeted and start pumping lead into them. Mobile AA can be destroy, fixed AA at main spawns cannot, remember that.
> But remember both teams have AA, so you need to be aware of enemy AA as well and try and stay clear if it is being used.
> 
> Locking and Being Locked
> When using heat seekers (make sure to unlock, and they are selected) switch to them by selecting your secondary weapon. When a enemy Air vehicle (jet/heli) is in range it will begin to lock and show you this buy an flashing orange box and a beeping sound. When the orange box and beep becomes solid you are now able to fire 1 or 2 missiles at the target. If they deploy flares or other counter measures your missles will miss.
> 
> When being locked you will be notified by red text and a more annoying buzz sound. This means you need to switch from engaging targets to defensive actions. Get ready to use your flares or other counter measures. You may want to start heading towards friendly AA or your wingman (friendly jet) in this situation.
> When the enemy (AA or guided missile) finally has a lock the buzz and red text will be constant and no longer flash. This doesnt mean they have fire yet - it just means have lock and can fire. You will alerted with a third beeping when the missile has been fired and is approaching you - NOW IS THE TIME TO use your flares.
> 
> Use the environment and low altitude to your advantage. Mobile AA and ground troops cant target or lock on to you if you put a mountain between you and them or get low enough that buildings and terrain get in the way.
> 
> Note: If you are being laser targeted with the soflam flares will not help, you will need to break the lock by getting out of view of the enemy soflam or recon unit targeting you.
> 
> FIRE
> Another thing to remember is that if you get below 50% damage you jet will catch fire and unless you have the extinguisher unlocked and selected there is no recovery from a burning jet, it will slowly lose armor until 0% and become less and less controllable. Im sure you could try and land and if you are engineer repair your jet but, tbh, dont bother!
> 
> Canon
> This is your most destructive Air to Air weapon. Players think when starting out that the other unlocks like missiles are going to be your best weapon. This is wrong. 80%+ of my Air vehicle disables and kills are all primary canon.
> 
> Why? Air to Air missiles give away the fact that you are attacking. The canon doesnt until fired. and WHEN you get accurate with the cannon, you will be able to disable a jet before they even realize what is going on.
> 
> Remember that you need to lead with the canon, depending on many factors you will need to change how you are leading your target. The larger the gap or the faster the enemy is traveling will need more of a lead.
> 
> Shoot in short bursts. Short bursts will be more effective than holding the fire button. Once you notice your hit marker lighting up then hold for longer bursts.
> 
> Offensive Strategies
> Once you leave the runway, head out of the map and start climbing high to the upper limit. Then reduce your speed to 50-70% throttle and start heading into the main combat area.
> 
> I always start looking for the enemy jets first. If I cant see them I look to see where my wingman is and if he/she is being targeted. Usually at the higher altitudes you will be left alone as everyone is focused on the objective battles and enemy jets are most often target helicopters not expecting attacks from above.
> 
> Once you locate a target, dont fire or try to get a lock, rather start to engage by closing the gap on the jet without giving yourself away. Remember some pilots will have air radar and if they are watching this will know you are trailing and start evasive moves. when this happens you will know you need to try and attack from a further distance.
> 
> If you manage to kill or disable your target, get low and fly out of the main battle area. Make sure to watch your hud for damage or spotted jets that may be targeting you. Regain your altitude and return.
> 
> Im not going to give away all my strategies as then you will always know where to find me! but this should help novice pilots to get going.
> 
> ALso, remember that best unlocks other than ECM jammer and Beam scanner are your cannon and flares. The rest are only useful in certain situations.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> A helicopter or jet is SUPPOSED to be unstoppable by ground forces.. like they were in BF2, they were a threat. Now the attack choppers are just flying walruses, slow as .. and do zero damage towards infantry and are rather useless against armor (cause engi repairs the damage before you can send another volley)
> 
> So if I had a tank, and I shot at you with an AP shell, you'd survive? Okay... logical
> 
> Jeeps are for transport? Ive yet to see someone transport anyone in a jeep. They drive alone like the pathetic people they are. The 50 cal on any vehicle > helicopters. Try it yourself, on floodzone, you'll kill an enemy heli within seconds, unless youre terrible at aiming or cant lead targets.
> 
> Seems you havent been paying any attention what so ever to this thread or our discussion regarding the MAA.
> All you have to do is spam active radar missiles, super fast reload on them too! And heli/jets get no notice until its TOO LATE to deploy flares.
> 
> Vehicles are useless in BF4.
> Why do you think all (but rail/silk) the maps are Infantry oriented?


People still reek havoc in attack helicopters all the time. They're still quite powerful. It might just because you're not very good with them?

This isn't real life. Using shells against infantry is a waste anyway. You want to save them for when you come up against other armor. That's what the HMG is there for. It's great against infantry.

Whether or not that person is taking other people with them in that jeep, it's still transporting someone from one point to another. What you're saying also proves that they're not very useless if they're really that good against choppers (although they're really not.. you're definitely exaggerating, but it's a contradiction nonetheless).

Apparently you don't understand sarcasm. I thought putting quotes around useless would have been a clear sign that I don't actually think the MAA is useless. They dominate aircraft.. I know this. I like how you're trying to say vehicles are useless but when I sarcastically say that the MAA is useless, you go on to explain how they're far from it. xD

Oh.. and most of the maps being made for infantry? Pretty much the only two maps that aren't heavily vehicle based (out of the vanilla maps) are locker and maybe flood zone although even in flood zone there tends to be quite a bit of vehicle combat going on with the IFVs, attack boats (after flooding) and and scout choppers. Every other map has a lot of vehicle based combat in it.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> lolrush


There's a bucketload of heavily populated rush servers, and a bucketload more that are Conquest Large/Rush, and it's always been the same since rush was first introduced? The two gametypes that are more BF and less CQ? Obliteration seems to be a sniper roof camp fest but I guess I'd add that in too. If you want to lol something make it worthwhile - like a 16 player defuse maybe, in BF







Has anyone made that work with more players yet?


----------



## DizzlePro

Dawnbreaker - Best map for tdm/domination

Op locker - Ok but quite dark

Parcel storm - The storm ruins this map, it kicks in too early

Zavod 311 - too many roof tops which can be easily guarded

Hainan Resort ^^

lacing damn ^^

Rogue transmission ^^

floodzone ^^

Golmud Railway ^^

And china rising Silk road is pretty good, I haven't played the others

Looks the like dice have a fetish with rooftops & choke points in this game


----------



## bond32

Sub'ing this. Name is LOL_Netcode if anyone wants to add me


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Dawnbreaker - Best map for tdm/domination
> 
> Op locker - Ok but quite dark
> 
> Parcel storm - The storm ruins this map, it kicks in too early
> 
> Zavod 311 - too many roof tops which can be easily guarded
> 
> Hainan Resort ^^
> 
> lacing damn ^^
> 
> Rogue transmission ^^
> 
> floodzone ^^
> 
> Golmud Railway ^^
> 
> And china rising Silk road is pretty good, I haven't played the others
> 
> Looks the like dice have a fetish with rooftops & choke points in this game


Choke points? xD Locker is the only vanilla map that really has choke points. Every other map is quite open. I don't even mind Locker's choke points because Locker has a three lane design which I love. Nothing like Metro which would lead into a single lane at times. Choke points are much less of an issue with the three lane design.

Rooftops.. meh. I don't even see how that's a problem. You're counting any form of rooftop as well.. Golmud, Paracel and Rogue Transmission have a bunch of buildings where rooftops are irrelevant because of how much vehicle combat that goes on in them. Unless, of course, you're talking about modes other than conquest. Even then, verticality adds a lot to maps.. you just have to be a bit more aware and look up, not just side to side. If rooftops really bother you that much, pull out the XM25. I believe Levelcap has a video where he shows how to properly use the airburst to actually hit people on rooftops and behind cover.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> BF has had small infantry maps since 1942...... Berlin.
> 
> BF has had similar netcode issues since 1942.
> 
> I am beginning to think the people who complain are the "COD kiddies".
> 
> Here is what wreading the the thread is like
> 
> Waa waa waa gonna uninstall once I get "max rank"
> 
> where's my mantle daddy promised me for christmas waaaaaa waaaaaaaaaa waaaaaaaaa
> 
> I'd hate to see how some of you people act when real adversity hits ya.


this 100x

people always played the small infantry versions of strike at karkhand in BF2 and in 2142 people always played cerebere landing or camp gibralter small versions.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Choke points? xD Locker is the only vanilla map that really has choke points. Every other map is quite open. I don't even mind Locker's choke points because Locker has a three lane design which I love. Nothing like Metro which would lead into a single lane at times. Choke points are much less of an issue with the three lane design.
> 
> Rooftops.. meh. I don't even see how that's a problem. You're counting any form of rooftop as well.. Golmud, Paracel and Rogue Transmission have a bunch of buildings where rooftops are irrelevant because of how much vehicle combat that goes on in them. Unless, of course, you're talking about modes other than conquest. Even then, verticality adds a lot to maps.. you just have to be a bit more aware and look up, not just side to side. If rooftops really bother you that much, pull out the XM25. I believe Levelcap has a video where he shows how to properly use the airburst to actually hit people on rooftops and behind cover.


Choke points don't have to be tight spaces, you do realize this right?


----------



## OutlawII

I think part of the problem is the TDM and squad are just to dang small,so it turns into a nade and spray and pray noob fest just like cod.


----------



## skupples

the coD comparisons are getting old. CoD was the first MP shooter, I know I know.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Muzzle brake or silencer or long barrel for M416/ACE23?


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Choke points don't have to be tight spaces, you do realize this right?


Not just tight spaces, but areas where you're kind of forced through such as the bridges on Shanghai. Yes, I know what choke points are. There's really not a lot of them in BF4. Aside from Siege of Shanghai and Locker, the maps are quite open on how you get from point A to point B. This is, of course, talking about conquest configurations (specifically large.. I mean, that's how BF is supposed to be played, right? xD) and also just talking about the vanilla maps because I don't have China Rising or premium. There are a few small other small ones but they hardly have any effect on the match.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> I think part of the problem is the TDM and squad are just to dang small,so it turns into a nade and spray and pray noob fest just like cod.


Minus annoying killstreaks and even more annoying equipment. Oh, and knife whores. I mean, yeah.. people can go around knifing in BF4 but it's slow and compare that to CoD where knifing is fast and you can go a whole match without using a single gun. xD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> the coD comparisons are getting old. CoD was the first MP shooter, I know I know.


BF4 stole defuse/search and destroy from CoD!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Muzzle brake or silencer or long barrel for M416/ACE23?


Short to mid range or mid to long range?

Heavy barrel is obviously good for long range as long as you're using single shots. Silencer lowers your bullet velocity so it makes long range and even mid range a bit harder, but you get stealth. Which muzzle attachment you choose depends on what you're going for. I haven't played in a few days so I forgot what does what, but I believe one of them improves hip-fire and the other is accuracy and stability? I think..

Okay, just checked and both the compensator and muzzle break seem to have a similar effect. They both increase stability (muzzle drift) at the cost of accuracy. So, that would be better for close range - mid range.

It really just depends on what exactly you plan to do with it. I typically switch attachments depending on what mode or map that I'm playing.


----------



## mr1hm

anyone know what GstRender.ConsoleAntiAlias does in the PROFSAVE_profile file in the documents -> bf4 -> settings folder?


----------



## moocowman

Speaking of the compensator/muzzle break.. does anyone know if there is a difference between muzzle drift and climb?

I just tested it with the SAR-21 and it does look like the compensator causes decreases side to side recoil and the muzzle break decreases vertical recoil, but the difference seems so small that it might just be in my head. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Muzzle brake or silencer or long barrel for M416/ACE23?


Out of those 3 options? I'd choose muzzle brake. How about flash hider? I think the long barrel is only viable for long to mid distance and you need to burst fire. You have to avoid close encounters when using it though.. You could probably put a silencer on the gun in smaller, tighter maps where you dont need to rely on taking them out at a long distance. I guess it all depends on the map.


----------



## bond32

I've been using the SRR-61 for a while now. Tried the FY-JS for a bit, it's fun but frustrating as it's damage is weak (some ranged kills took 3 hits on targets). Think I will give the M40A5 a go, why do most veterans prefer it?


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Out of those 3 options? I'd choose muzzle brake. How about flash hider? I think the long barrel is only viable for long to mid distance and you need to burst fire. You have to avoid close encounters when using it though.. You could probably put a silencer on the gun in smaller, tighter maps where you dont need to rely on taking them out at a long distance. I guess it all depends on the map.


He may not have the flash hider for them since you can only get them in battlepacks. I don't think I've unlocked a flash hider for any of my guns.







Would be nice.. The stealth benefits (except for noise) of a suppressor without the lower bullet velocity. I'd really like to get one for either the JS2 or CZ-3A1.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> He may not have the flash hider for them since you can only get them in battlepacks. I don't think I've unlocked a flash hider for any of my guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be nice.. The stealth benefits (except for noise) of a suppressor without the lower bullet velocity. I'd really like to get one for either the JS2 or CZ-3A1.


I've tried to fully unlock like 4 guns. The flasher hider seems to be in the LAST battlepack....You figure though, you get to hide the gun flash without any negatives.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I've tried to fully unlock like 4 guns. The flasher hider seems to be in the LAST battlepack....You figure though, you get to hide the gun flash without any negatives.


I try to use every gun so it takes me a while to unlock anything for them. xD


----------



## _REAPER_

What version of MSI Afterburner displays on BF4 64bit


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> What version of MSI Afterburner displays on BF4 64bit


Afterburner doesn't support OSD for 64bit games... in BF4 you can display FPS by setting "PerfOverlay.DrawFps 1" in the user.cfg though.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> Afterburner doesn't support OSD for 64bit games... in BF4 you can display FPS by setting "PerfOverlay.DrawFps 1" in the user.cfg though.


It's been 64 bit bf4 compatible for almost a month now. I use the osd and video recording every day.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1449418/guru3d-msi-afterburner-64bit-osd-ready-for-public

Not being a smart Alec, just letting ya know its available


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> Afterburner doesn't support OSD for 64bit games... in BF4 you can display FPS by setting "PerfOverlay.DrawFps 1" in the user.cfg though.
> 
> 
> 
> It's been 64 bit bf4 compatible for almost a month now. I use the osd and video recording every day.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1449418/guru3d-msi-afterburner-64bit-osd-ready-for-public
> 
> Not being a smart Alec, just letting ya know its available
Click to expand...

No trust me I appreciate being corrected... I never saw that they finally made it compatible; thanks!


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Im appauled by this game since their patch broke SLi/Crossfire knowingly.

I didnt have any major issues before that. But now I have crashing on every other game load. Screen goes to black when the game ends, get the little loading icon, and then it takes 5-6+ minutes for the screen to close.

I'm having a terrible time completing assignments for some reason.



The game suddenly has a lot of studdering. When I get shot or I come into close contact with an enemy, more often than not my game will spaz out for some absurd read. I literally screamed "LAG?!!" and felt ashamed because it sounded like I was looking for an excuse as if I was one of those little kids on Xbox. Its a serious issue I've been having ever since that stupid patch they pushed fully aware that it would break SLi/Crossfire for folks. My game has never been the same, even after their "fix."

The Beta was better...


----------



## moocowman

The beta had awful performance. It was almost unplayable until they put out that patch. The stuttering was absolutely ridiculous. xD

I'm sorry that the patch broke the game for you.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> The beta had awful performance. It was almost unplayable until they put out that patch. The stuttering was absolutely ridiculous. xD
> 
> I'm sorry that the patch broke the game for you.


I didn't mind the beta. I do recall that my crossfire didnt even work initially, but AMD quickly had a driver out that fixed most of the performance issues I had been experiencing.
I'm just frustrated because I want to play the game so much. But every time I try, its just more issues and I didn't have any to begin with. I heard it was bad, didn't think it really was, and now it is.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> I didn't mind the beta. I do recall that my crossfire didnt even work initially, but AMD quickly had a driver out that fixed most of the performance issues I had been experiencing.
> I'm just frustrated because I want to play the game so much. But every time I try, its just more issues and I didn't have any to begin with. I heard it was bad, didn't think it really was, and now it is.


It was like a slideshow for me so I really couldn't play it until they released the patch. Updating my drivers didn't help it either.

I can imagine it's frustrating. I do have really random moments of stuttering but it doesn't happen very often and it only lasts for a second. That's the extent of the issues I have currently. Unfortunately, I don't know what to tell you since I haven't gone through what you're going through. Maybe post on the BF4 reddit to see if someone can help?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> The beta had awful performance. It was almost unplayable until they put out that patch. The stuttering was absolutely ridiculous. xD
> 
> I'm sorry that the patch broke the game for you.


My game still stutters to no end when using 8 GB ram, nearly unplayable when stuttering. Put 16 GB in and the stutter is very rare (every 1-2 hours instead of every 15min) and far less severe. To make the stutter go away I have to minimize every map (sometimes twice in a map) and run RamMap. Then emty standby list and priority 0 standby list.

It's just funny how the game runs great with 16 GB ram and horrible with 8 GB on my system. And I'm not the only person, there's a whole thread about it: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065219324626233/1/


----------



## bluedevil

Couple of decent matches.








http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/417866216775239680/321911889/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/417851765497939968/321911889/


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> My game still stutters to no end when using 8 GB ram, nearly unplayable when stuttering. Put 16 GB in and the stutter is very rare (every 1-2 hours instead of every 15min) and far less severe. To make the stutter go away I have to minimize every map (sometimes twice in a map) and run RamMap. Then emty standby list and priority 0 standby list.
> 
> It's just funny how the game runs great with 16 GB ram and horrible with 8 GB on my system. And I'm not the only person, there's a whole thread about it: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065219324626233/1/


I had issues with 4GB (which is obvious.. xD) but once I got a new set of RAM, it's been great for me.

Actually, recently the game has been loading faster than usual. On a game of domination on Rogue Transmission, I actually loaded up to see the countdown timer. I've never seen that before in BF4!


----------



## ihatelolcats

by the way guys its wreak havoc not reek


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> by the way guys its wreak havoc not reek


I guess that depends how bad havoc smells.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> by the way guys its wreak havoc not reek


Yeah, I looked back at it and realized that I used the wrong one. Couldn't be bothered to change it.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> People still reek havoc in attack helicopters all the time. They're still quite powerful. It might just because you're not very good with them?
> 
> This isn't real life. Using shells against infantry is a waste anyway. You want to save them for when you come up against other armor. That's what the HMG is there for. It's great against infantry.
> 
> Whether or not that person is taking other people with them in that jeep, it's still transporting someone from one point to another. What you're saying also proves that they're not very useless if they're really that good against choppers (although they're really not.. you're definitely exaggerating, but it's a contradiction nonetheless).
> 
> Oh.. and most of the maps being made for infantry? Pretty much the only two maps that aren't heavily vehicle based (out of the vanilla maps) are locker and maybe flood zone although even in flood zone there tends to be quite a bit of vehicle combat going on with the IFVs, attack boats (after flooding) and and scout choppers. Every other map has a lot of vehicle based combat in it.


I never fly with Attack Choppers no, because theyre sooooooooooooo slow and ridiculous... an apache doesnt take 3 days to turn around, ascend or roll. If you descend quickly, the chance of you hitting the ground is rather high, shame DICE dont know realworld physics.

"This isnt real life" uhhh no kidding, they advertise it as "realistic" and more so than CoD, yet its the most unrealistic shooter to date with its rockpaperscissor garbage, ever played BF2? Clearly not.

Its obvious you've never used the 50cal against an enemy chopper, or jet for that matter. likely because you're terrible at leading the target.
Shooting down a scout heli with a 50cal is usually no more than one mag, which is done in seconds... shame you've never tried it.

LOL'd at that statement.

Hainan - Heavy vehicle presence? Nope.
Dawnbreaker? Nope.
Locker? Haha nope. Unless you count quadsi n the sky.
Flood Zone? Nope.
Shanghai? Meh 2 tanks per side and an apc ~3 vehicles (6) on ground, rarely see the AC in the sky cause it gets shot down immediately.
Dam? ^
Railway is the only map with heavy presence of vehicles and so is Silk Road.
Paracel? ~3-4 attack boats? Kidding? And 4 air, rarely see anyone using stealth jets cause theyre terrible, people use them for "transport."
Zavod? 2 tank and 2 apc and 2 MAA?
Transmission? Its like shanghai really. But added jets.
Altai range? 3 tanks +~2 apc (or 1 is MAA?) per side and 4 jets. 8 vehicles (not counting useless quads) for 64 players... dat vehicle presence.
Dragon pass? Heavy infantry focus.
Peaks? infantry only, I dont count 2 transport helis that do nothing.


----------



## Stay Puft

Memory leak is getting bad. I saw today it was using almost 5GB of ram


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I never fly with Attack Choppers no, because theyre sooooooooooooo slow and ridiculous... an apache doesnt take 3 days to turn around, ascend or roll. If you descend quickly, the chance of you hitting the ground is rather high, shame DICE dont know realworld physics.
> 
> "This isnt real life" uhhh no kidding, they advertise it as "realistic" and more so than CoD, yet its the most unrealistic shooter to date with its rockpaperscissor garbage, ever played BF2? Clearly not.
> 
> Its obvious you've never used the 50cal against an enemy chopper, or jet for that matter. likely because you're terrible at leading the target.
> Shooting down a scout heli with a 50cal is usually no more than one mag, which is done in seconds... shame you've never tried it.
> 
> LOL'd at that statement.
> 
> Hainan - Heavy vehicle presence? Nope.
> Dawnbreaker? Nope.
> Locker? Haha nope. Unless you count quadsi n the sky.
> Flood Zone? Nope.
> Shanghai? Meh 2 tanks per side and an apc ~3 vehicles (6) on ground, rarely see the AC in the sky cause it gets shot down immediately.
> Dam? ^
> Railway is the only map with heavy presence of vehicles and so is Silk Road.
> Paracel? ~3-4 attack boats? Kidding? And 4 air, rarely see anyone using stealth jets cause theyre terrible, people use them for "transport."
> Zavod? 2 tank and 2 apc and 2 MAA?
> Transmission? Its like shanghai really. But added jets.
> Altai range? 3 tanks +~2 apc (or 1 is MAA?) per side and 4 jets. 8 vehicles (not counting useless quads) for 64 players... dat vehicle presence.
> Dragon pass? Heavy infantry focus.
> Peaks? infantry only, I dont count 2 transport helis that do nothing.


Your post reminds me of this..






I'm not going to bother arguing about vehicle presence. You're so off that it's not even funny. Maybe it's because you only play 64 player servers where of course there's going to be a lot of infantry combat (seriously, a few more vehicle on any of the maps won't change that). I played conquest for a good couple of hours today and I can say that there was never a moment where vehicles didn't play a significant role in the match. Trying to say vehicles are useless in BF4 is absolutely ridiculous.

However, on the topic of how much damage mounted machine guns do to aircraft, please feel free to make a video showing that you can take any aircraft in seconds using one.


----------



## steelkevin

*THE END OF DECEMBER 2XP EVENT FOR PREMIUM MEMBERS HAS BEEN POSTPONED AND WILL BE RUN AT A LATER DATE. STAY TUNED FOR MORE INFORMATION. WE APOLOGIZE FOR THE INCONVENIENCE.*

Now I'm really beginning wonder what's going on. Why would any thing force them to delay an xp event ? This is just weird.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> *THE END OF DECEMBER 2XP EVENT FOR PREMIUM MEMBERS HAS BEEN POSTPONED AND WILL BE RUN AT A LATER DATE. STAY TUNED FOR MORE INFORMATION. WE APOLOGIZE FOR THE INCONVENIENCE.*
> 
> Now I'm really beginning wonder what's going on. Why would any thing force them to delay an xp event ? This is just weird.


The whole thing went down, no-one could connect to anything stats/xp/score related, it seems reasonable to be sure it's fixed. I'm not trying to defend but running an "extra, on top of normal operation" event now and it breaking again will be more damaging than postponing it.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> The whole thing went down, no-one could connect to anything stats/xp/score related, it seems reasonable to be sure it's fixed. I'm not trying to defend but running an "extra, on top of normal operation" event now and it breaking again will be more damaging than postponing it.


oh, didn't notice it had all went down for a bit. Just seemed normal to me (happened several times in BF3 too but xp was awarded when it came back).

I read something quite funny in the "fixed issues" thread yesterday. They say mode ribbons counting twice was fixed. Well i never got a single xp from any mode ribbon. I guess that's one way of fixing it -_-...

Yesterday I tried some 16p obliteration and planted the last bomb and quit on the end game screen. Somehow the pick up a bomb ribbon didn't show up in the battle report but I got a second battle report later in which I allegedly died once and killed nobody but picked up a bomb and that game I didn't play made me lose 19 skill points too. I'd had big rewarding games simply not count, not reward me anything but I'd never had a made up battle report.


----------



## MCarlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Couple of decent matches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/417866216775239680/321911889/
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/417851765497939968/321911889/


but but...your spm is tragic,how can you call it decent?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

I had a great round on Guilin Peaks.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/417630087695645888/514754486/

Squad was following all orders I made and it really helped us dominate.


----------



## DiceAir

They just postponing everything


----------



## keiko1

Tried to play a round yesterday







and it was teleport city whats going on now? I havent been on for a few weeks been waiting for the game to get sorted and ive never seen this in bf4 of bf 3 before .


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I had a great round on Guilin Peaks.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/417630087695645888/514754486/
> 
> Squad was following all orders I made and it really helped us dominate.


You did that on guilin peaks on a mtar? That's pretty damn good considering.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> You did that on guilin peaks on a mtar? That's pretty damn good considering.


Yes sir


----------



## connectwise

How is the ace 21 compared to the ace 23?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> How is the ace 21 compared to the ace 23?


http://symthic.com/bf4-compare?ACE_23_vs_ACE_21_CQB


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> How is the ace 21 compared to the ace 23?


I'm not sure on the technicalities, but they are by far my two favorite assault rifles. The Ace 23 is my new favorite for Assault class. It seems very accurate and I love the iron sites.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I'm not sure on the technicalities, but they are by far my two favorite assault rifles. The Ace 23 is my new favorite for Assault class. It seems very accurate and I love the iron sites.


Iron sights. No-go for me. Blocks too much of my surroundings.

Also, the ACE 23 feels too slow for me man. I love the AEK far too much.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> How is the ace 21 compared to the ace 23?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I'm not sure on the technicalities, but they are by far my two favorite assault rifles. The Ace 23 is my new favorite for Assault class. It seems very accurate and I love the iron sites.


Are you two thinking of the SAR-21? The ACE-21 is a carbine and not really comparable to the ACE-23 which you can see in the link bluedevil posted.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Iron sights. No-go for me. Blocks too much of my surroundings.
> 
> Also, the ACE 23 feels too slow for me man. I love the AEK far too much.


To each his own! That's why I love the load outs in BF!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Are you two thinking of the SAR-21? The ACE-21 is a carbine and not really comparable to the ACE-23 which you can see in the link bluedevil posted.


Yeah...







SAR 21. That's what I meant.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I'm not sure on the technicalities, but they are by far my two favorite assault rifles. The Ace 23 is my new favorite for Assault class. It seems very accurate and I love the iron sites.


Yeah ace23 is very good, though some maps I need to be an engie, so thought might wann level up cabines to get the 21.

My go to engie weapon is a dmr, thus was wondering if it's worth leveling carbines for the 21. Was hoping for first hand comparison of feel/situational use of ace 21 vs 23 instead of symthic data.





This was when I first started using ace23 with ironsights on guilin peaks:
43-15


----------



## Xtr3me

Hey guys. I just picked this game up for cheap and plan to have a few games here and there. It's currently being downloaded on Origin and will take a good few hours. I hear some issues with this game have been resolved, are people able to get in and actually play the game now? I have the premium version of the game as well which gives me access to the DLCs, so I hope this time its worth it. I got into BF3 but hated the fact the DLC came out super fast after the release date, pretty much forcing people into buying it, at least with Premium you are getting a reasonably priced season pass along with some other account based perks. Also, now that the double XP event has been postponed, I might actually be able to join it! That would be nice.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtr3me*
> 
> Hey guys. I just picked this game up for cheap and plan to have a few games here and there. It's currently being downloaded on Origin and will take a good few hours. I hear some issues with this game have been resolved, are people able to get in and actually play the game now? I have the premium version of the game as well which gives me access to the DLCs, so I hope this time its worth it. I got into BF3 but hated the fact the DLC came out super fast after the release date, pretty much forcing people into buying it, at least with Premium you are getting a reasonably priced season pass along with some other account based perks. Also, now that the double XP event has been postponed, I might actually be able to join it! That would be nice.


Yeah the game is pretty stable right now, performance might have taken a hit here and there in recent patches, but as long as you have Windows 8+ you shouldn't have issues with performance for the most part.


----------



## Xtr3me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Yeah the game is pretty stable right now, performance might have taken a hit here and there in recent patches, but as long as you have Windows 8+ you shouldn't have issues with performance for the most part.


I see. I only have Windows 7 at the moment, with the latest service pack. Would that be okay to run with it? I might be able to get hold of Windows 8, but I'd rather save money as I have no other real reason for using Windows 8.

Thanks


----------



## pc-illiterate

windows7 is fine. im betting more run and will continue to run win7 well after the next bf comes along.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> but as long as you have Windows 8+ you shouldn't have issues with performance for the most part.


This grinds my gears. Does windows 8 really help performance that much?


----------



## Xtr3me

I came across this which seems to show some performance enhancements with using Windows 8.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/11/24/battlefield_4_windows_7_vs_81_performance_review/


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Your post reminds me of this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to bother arguing about vehicle presence. You're so off that it's not even funny. Maybe it's because you only play 64 player servers where of course there's going to be a lot of infantry combat (seriously, a few more vehicle on any of the maps won't change that). I played conquest for a good couple of hours today and I can say that there was never a moment where vehicles didn't play a significant role in the match. Trying to say vehicles are useless in BF4 is absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> However, on the topic of how much damage mounted machine guns do to aircraft, please feel free to make a video showing that you can take any aircraft in seconds using one.


I knew you were going to deny everything. But then again you've been all over the game since day one.

Feel free to make a video showing the opposite.


----------



## IAmDay

Who else is watching russian badgers 36 hour stream?


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Yeah ace23 is very good, though some maps I need to be an engie, so thought might wann level up cabines to get the 21.
> 
> My go to engie weapon is a dmr, thus was wondering if it's worth leveling carbines for the 21. Was hoping for first hand comparison of feel/situational use of ace 21 vs 23 instead of symthic data.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was when I first started using ace23 with ironsights on guilin peaks:
> 43-15


As far as feel goes, they do feel quite similar but their usage differs quite a bit. The ACE-21 is really only good for short-range combat. The iron sights are similar, but the ACE-23's are a bit less obstructive. The ACE-21 with no attachments has fairly low manageable recoil and fairly low spread (when ADS). Overall, the ACE-21 is a decent gun and well rounded for a carbine but, again, it's not going to do much outside of short range combat. Whether or not you do quite a bit of short range combat would be the main deciding factor on whether it's worth it for you or not.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I knew you were going to deny everything. But then again you've been all over the game since day one.
> 
> Feel free to make a video showing the opposite.












You're the one that's making the claim, not me. I know from personal experience that they don't do all that much damage to aircraft.

Of course I'm going deny what you're saying because if I were to agree, I'd be wrong. Vehicle warfare is a large part of BF4 and they're far from useless. That's an undeniable fact.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> You're the one that's making the claim, not me. I know from personal experience that they don't do all that much damage to aircraft.
> 
> Of course I'm going deny what you're saying because if I were to agree, I'd be wrong. Vehicle warfare is a large part of BF4 and they're far from useless. That's an undeniable fact.


Here you go.
You can replicate this yourself by going onto an empty Railway server, all vehicles are invulnerable until you enter and exit them, keep that in mind.




Vehicle warfare is a TINY part of BF4, shame you deny the opposite.. Perhaps they are on 16 player servers on which you seem to play on.


----------



## Stay Puft

I'm waiting for them to nerf the mid air repairing on the scout. For the past few days i've been encountering scout pilots with 2 engineers repairing. Its the biggest exploit in the game currently


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Here you go.
> You can replicate this yourself by going onto an empty Railway server, all vehicles are invulnerable until you enter and exit them, keep that in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vehicle warfare is a TINY part of BF4, shame you deny the opposite.. Perhaps they are on 16 player servers on which you seem to play on.


Okay, first of all.. quit acting like you know what and how I play. You really don't and you've been wrong every time you've done it.

Now, for that video.. That is a controlled environment. In a real match against a chopper that's actually flying, you're not going to hit every single shot no matter how good at leading shots you are. However, even in the video it still takes 7-8 seconds to destroy the choppers.. that's not exactly fast. In a real match, it's going to take even longer and up against a halfway decent pilot, they're going to make it even harder to hit them. So yeah, you just kind of proved that they really aren't a threat to choppers, just a minor annoyance.

Erm.. denying the opposite of vehicles being a tiny part of BF4 would be denying that vehicles are a large part of BF4. xD Anyway, no.. just stop. This discussion is going nowhere. Think what you want to think, I really don't care.


----------



## pc-illiterate

psst, ignore him. and please stop quoting him...


----------



## moocowman

Yessum boss.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Okay, first of all.. quit acting like you know what and how I play. You really don't and you've been wrong every time you've done it.
> 
> Now, for that video.. That is a controlled environment. In a real match against a chopper that's actually flying, you're not going to hit every single shot no matter how good at leading shots you are. However, even in the video it still takes 7-8 seconds to destroy the choppers.. that's not exactly fast. In a real match, it's going to take even longer and up against a halfway decent pilot, they're going to make it even harder to hit them. So yeah, you just kind of proved that they really aren't a threat to choppers, just a minor annoyance.
> 
> Erm.. denying the opposite of vehicles being a tiny part of BF4 would be denying that vehicles are a large part of BF4. xD Anyway, no.. just stop. This discussion is going nowhere. Think what you want to think, I really don't care.


Haha now he comes out with excuses when I prove him wrong.

1. Helicopters have a tendency to fly low, especially on the tiny maps like flood zone, hainan, dawnbreaker, dam, shanghai etc.
2. That means a mounted MG > Helicopter i.e. seconds and its dead, and thats only burst.
(And since the game uses interpolation and clientside hitreg, you'll hit even if youre not aiming exactly at him)
3. Ask a friend of yours to fly around normally around dawnbreaker in a helicopter whilst you shoot at him with the mounted mg.

He Will Die in Seconds. Unless you're terrible at aiming.
(Likely, considering all you come up with, are rather poor excuses)
"Not exactly fast" 7 seconds is fast.
7 seconds in the heat of battle goes like this --- boom.
Time flies whilst having fun, you know? Or perhaps youre in a different dimension where time slows down.

And its just obvious you do not fly at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> psst, ignore him. and please stop quoting him...


Figured out what a .bmp is yet?


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Haha now he comes out with excuses when I prove him wrong.
> 1. Helicopters have a tendency to fly low, especially on the tiny maps like flood zone.
> 2. That means a mounted MG > Helicopter i.e. seconds and its dead, and thats only burst.
> 3. Ask a friend of yours to fly around normally around dawnbreaker in a helicopter whilst you shoot at him with the mounted mg.
> 
> He Will Die in Seconds. Unless you're terrible at aiming.
> Figured out what a .bmp is yet?


Pls...


----------



## moocowman

Yep.. I was totally proven wrong. So very very wrong. I take back everything I said.









We done now? Yeah? Good.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Yep.. I was totally proven wrong. So very very wrong. I take back everything I said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We done now? Yeah? Good.


Its up to you prove otherwise.
Ive given you the proof.
What you can replicate in the game.

You go "LALALALA ITS NOT REAL LALALALA"

And the topic was
"on the topic of how much damage mounted machine guns do to aircraft, please feel free to make a video showing that you can take any aircraft in seconds using one."
(Your words)

I prove it, you say its wrong pretty much.
"NOT POSSIBRU ON MOLTYPLOYER GEJMPLOY"


----------



## Mr Nightman

Y'all fight like an old married couple, definitely need marriage counseling imo, or at least a paternity test lol


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Nightman*
> 
> Y'all fight like an old married couple, definitely need marriage counseling imo, or at least a paternity test lol


This


----------



## DuckKnuckle

In my 129h 30m of playing, I have never seen an attack heli, scout heli, or transport heli being taken out by a mounted MG.

*Attack heli*
Sometimes the pilots do fly low if they're diving in to attack something directly below them. If I'm the gunner, any infantry that is a threat gets taken out. Mounted MGs, AA soldiers etc. As a pilot, I make sure to never fly too low or if I do, I don't do it too often as the enemy might be waiting for a chance to get you.

I've only been taken out by SRAWs, MAA, lucky tank shots, other helis or jets.

*Scout heli*
It's too quick and nimble to be taken out by a mounted MG. With the 30mm cannons, anyone in the gunner's seat of the vehicle will get destroyed within 2-3 hits.

*Transport heli*
Slow and heavy, but with gunners on the side and some coordination, you can take out a gunner in the vehicle in no time. Pop some quick rounds in him and he's down.

I have no idea what servers you're playing on or how you're playing, but it sounds like you don't have too much experience in defensive flying of any kind. Maybe this is why it seems the mounted MG is so OP?


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Its up to you prove otherwise.
> Ive given you the proof.
> What you can replicate in the game.
> 
> You go "LALALALA ITS NOT REAL LALALALA"
> 
> And the topic was
> "on the topic of how much damage mounted machine guns do to aircraft, please feel free to make a video showing that you can take any aircraft in seconds using one."
> (Your words)
> 
> I prove it, you say its wrong pretty much.
> "NOT POSSIBRU ON MOLTYPLOYER GEJMPLOY"


I said you win.. I admitted I was wrong. 7-8 seconds of shooting a grounded helicopter that isn't moving at point blank range is extremely fast. That's the most effective way I've ever seen of taking down a helicopter.. I mean, it didn't even get off the ground yet it was so fast. We should probably make a petition asking DICE to nerf mounted machine guns since they're so powerful against aircraft.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I said you win.. I admitted I was wrong. 7-8 seconds of shooting a grounded helicopter that isn't moving at point blank range is extremely fast. That's the most effective way I've ever seen of taking down a helicopter.. I mean, it didn't even get off the ground yet it was so fast. We should probably make a petition asking DICE to nerf mounted machine guns since they're so powerful against aircraft.


Ive taken out helis with MGs since day one.
It was never possible in BF3, in BF4 its very easy.
Its the #1 thing I do when Im gunner in an APC or Tank.
(If theres no immediate ground threat, like rocket inf)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> In my 129h 30m of playing, I have never seen an attack heli, scout heli, or transport heli being taken out by a mounted MG.
> 
> *Attack heli*
> Sometimes the pilots do fly low if they're diving in to attack something directly below them. If I'm the gunner, any infantry that is a threat gets taken out. Mounted MGs, AA soldiers etc. As a pilot, I make sure to never fly too low or if I do, I don't do it too often as the enemy might be waiting for a chance to get you.
> 
> I've only been taken out by SRAWs, MAA, lucky tank shots, other helis or jets.
> 
> *Scout heli*
> It's too quick and nimble to be taken out by a mounted MG. With the 30mm cannons, anyone in the gunner's seat of the vehicle will get destroyed within 2-3 hits.
> 
> *Transport heli*
> Slow and heavy, but with gunners on the side and some coordination, you can take out a gunner in the vehicle in no time. Pop some quick rounds in him and he's down.
> 
> I have no idea what servers you're playing on or how you're playing, but it sounds like you don't have too much experience in defensive flying of any kind. Maybe this is why it seems the mounted MG is so OP?


Yes GL taking out a tank or apc with a scout or transport heli

[insert facepalm]


----------



## the9quad

Don't you love when your on a forum, and you see some people with some serious (for lack of a better word) "issues"?

My favorite are the people who are never wrong about anything ever.

The only thing better is when you have two of them, diametrically opposed, in the same thread.

Throw in ego's, nerd lingo, e-peen, and voila, it's amazing!


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Ive taken out helis with MGs since day one.
> It was never possible in BF3, in BF4 its very easy.
> Its the #1 thing I do when Im gunner in an APC or Tank.
> (If theres no immediate ground threat, like rocket inf)
> Yes GL taking out a tank or apc with a scout or transport heli
> 
> [insert facepalm]


You could take out planes with any gun in bf1942, jus sayin, it's not unheard of for bf to do this.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Ive taken out helis with MGs since day one.
> It was never possible in BF3, in BF4 its very easy.
> Its the #1 thing I do when Im gunner in an APC or Tank.
> (If theres no immediate ground threat, like rocket inf)
> Yes GL taking out a tank or apc with a scout or transport heli
> 
> [insert facepalm]


As the point you're arguing, I was referring to mounted MGs.

I go for infantry in the scout heli and I use the transport heli for transport.

Please don't take things out of context.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> As the point you're arguing, I was referring to mounted MGs.
> 
> I go for infantry in the scout heli and I use the transport heli for transport.
> 
> Please don't take things out of context.


Well, apparently vehicles are useless in BF4 so it doesn't even matter.

Anywho..




The mine shot at :44 is pretty awesome.


----------



## connectwise

Another day another dozens of pages to go through. Let's see who's wrong today


----------



## redalert

Since this LMG vs chopper thing is being asked and discussed what is the actually damage per round from a mounted lmg anyway?


----------



## ipv89

It makes sense to me that a LMG with big enough bullets would do a critical amount of damage to a heli


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Since this LMG vs chopper thing is being asked and discussed what is the actually damage per round from a mounted lmg anyway?


LMG != Mounted.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> It makes sense to me that a LMG with big enough bullets would do a critical amount of damage to a heli


Do not attack choppers fly equipped with titanium? Or does that make it too heavy?

Okay so it (an apache) has several layers of reinforced armor, the cockpit also has added kevlar and bulletproof glass (shame it doesnt in bf4)


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> It makes sense to me that a LMG with big enough bullets would do a critical amount of damage to a heli


You can take a heli down with a mounted machine gun, but it's not going to take it down very fast. Any decent pilot isn't going to stick around in one spot for 7-8 seconds and allow you to deal critical damage to it. I'm not saying it's impossible, it does happen (although it's never happened to me), I just wouldn't really consider them a threat.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> You can take a heli down with a mounted machine gun, but it's not going to take it down very fast. Any decent pilot isn't going to stick around in one spot for 7-8 seconds and allow you to deal critical damage to it. I'm not saying it's impossible, it does happen (although it's never happened to me), I just wouldn't really consider them a threat.


All you need is 7 seconds of shooting.
Not 7 seconds of the target standing still..

It happens extremely often that helis are out in plainsight. Most maps got no cover for them anyway.

Try it yourself, you will get a heli kill as long as there is no engineer repairing it.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I'm waiting for them to nerf the mid air repairing on the scout. For the past few days i've been encountering scout pilots with 2 engineers repairing. Its the biggest exploit in the game currently


I only wish this was the case for me. When I'm in the scout I get no help. But I'm always engie when I do so I can always self repair.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> In my 129h 30m of playing, I have never seen an attack heli, scout heli, or transport heli being taken out by a mounted MG.
> 
> *Attack heli*
> Sometimes the pilots do fly low if they're diving in to attack something directly below them. If I'm the gunner, any infantry that is a threat gets taken out. Mounted MGs, AA soldiers etc. As a pilot, I make sure to never fly too low or if I do, I don't do it too often as the enemy might be waiting for a chance to get you.
> 
> I've only been taken out by SRAWs, MAA, lucky tank shots, other helis or jets.
> 
> *Scout heli*
> It's too quick and nimble to be taken out by a mounted MG. With the 30mm cannons, anyone in the gunner's seat of the vehicle will get destroyed within 2-3 hits.
> 
> *Transport heli*
> Slow and heavy, but with gunners on the side and some coordination, you can take out a gunner in the vehicle in no time. Pop some quick rounds in him and he's down.
> 
> I have no idea what servers you're playing on or how you're playing, but it sounds like you don't have too much experience in defensive flying of any kind. Maybe this is why it seems the mounted MG is so OP?


I only wish there are competent pilots or gunners for taht transport. I love being the pilot or gunner on a blackhawk but in majority of the games you just can't find another person who knows what they're doing or able to coordinate with you.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I only wish this was the case for me. When I'm in the scout I get no help. But I'm always engie when I do so I can always self repair.


If you get good enough, you can swap seats while you're still flying, repair, then swap back and continue flying.







I tried that yesterday. T'was fun.

Quote:


> I only wish there are competent pilots or gunners for taht transport. I love being the pilot or gunner on a blackhawk but in majority of the games you just can't find another person who knows what they're doing or able to coordinate with you.


I think the most frustrating thing for me are the people who just take the transport by their self and ditch it. It's one thing to do it with a jeep, but having a mobile spawn point like the transport heli comes in really handy so wasting it makes me want to shoot them in the face.. in-game, of course. xD

I actually don't think I've ever experienced a good transport heli pilot. Every time I try to be gunner, the pilot will last maybe half a minute before either getting shot out of the sky or running into a building or something.


----------



## connectwise

That's what I do man, plus stinger so I can put out extra fire power while still flying the scout helo.


----------



## Azuredragon1

ultra at 125% 1080p = 4.4k vram usage,


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> That's what I do man, plus stinger so I can put out extra fire power while still flying the scout helo.


I don't think I'm quite to the point where I'm able to do that. I'll definitely try, though.. and probably die while doing it. xD

I think I have a little too much fun with the scout choppers. I just love how agile they are. I'm not all that great of a pilot yet but I'm getting better and I've been able to get some decent streaks going on lately which is very satisfying.









Now I just need to get better at flying jets..


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azuredragon1*
> 
> ultra at 125% 1080p = 4.4k vram usage,


wow medium @ 110% @ 1440p is only like 1.5gb for me...


----------



## TheYonderGod

I wonder how much I use at low/1600x900/50% scaling (jk, I don't use 50% scaling anymore, I did in the beta though)


----------



## _REAPER_

I am currently at ULTRA 150% scaling no issues


----------



## mr1hm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azuredragon1*
> 
> ultra at 125% 1080p = 4.4k vram usage,


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> wow medium @ 110% @ 1440p is only like 1.5gb for me...


1080p 125% resolution scaling for me is ~1850mb, everything ultra - no aa deferred, no aa post and no ambient occlusion


----------



## bond32

Since about 6 pm, virtually every server I've been in has been rubber banding like crazy. The game, in particular flying is virtually unusable. Anyone else having issues?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I only wish there are competent pilots or gunners for taht transport. I love being the pilot or gunner on a blackhawk but in majority of the games you just can't find another person who knows what they're doing or able to coordinate with you.


Yeah sometimes I like to run my entire squad in the transport heli. 1 pilot, 2 gunners and 2 engineers.

All you do is move from one objective to the next and with the pilot coordinating with each gunner, the enemy team will have a hard time taking you out.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

so I've been doing amazing recently on this game, idk what it is but everything has clicked.... got the ace for the ground gun.

owning in the jets just went 24-1 on paracel storm in the fantan. did like 30-2 earlier in a little bird. Had pulled off some gangsta stuff on the ground recently too. Wow this game is fun when you do great


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azuredragon1*
> 
> ultra at 125% 1080p = 4.4k vram usage,


Na, don't see that. I'm running @ 140% and it's using 2.4GB. How are you using 2GB more?

Anyhow, I can't play this game.. why? It's the 3rd day in a row now where trying to access servers all I get is the blinking cursor and then "client disconnected". If I keep trying, I may get into 1 but then I'll get kicked after X amount of minutes.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Yeah sometimes I like to run my entire squad in the transport heli. 1 pilot, 2 gunners and 2 engineers.
> 
> All you do is move from one objective to the next and with the pilot coordinating with each gunner, the enemy team will have a hard time taking you out.


Unless there is someone decent in the MAA running 30mm canons and active radar missiles.. Then you're kind of screwed.









Yeah.. kind of realizing that it definitely may be just a little OP. It's a shame too because it's so much fun to troll with and everyone knows that once DICE gets around to doing some balancing, it's going to be the first thing to see a nerf.

It's just always fun as the end of a round nears after you've been tearing the enemy's aircraft up the whole time and all of a sudden you have jets trying to ram you and both scout and attack helis focusing you. It's just that much better if even after all of that they still fail to kill you. Oh the rage that ensues.. xD


----------



## Azuredragon1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Na, don't see that. I'm running @ 140% and it's using 2.4GB. How are you using 2GB more?
> 
> Anyhow, I can't play this game.. why? It's the 3rd day in a row now where trying to access servers all I get is the blinking cursor and then "client disconnected". If I keep trying, I may get into 1 but then I'll get kicked after X amount of minutes.


I think it's a memory leak but either way I'm loving this game.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azuredragon1*
> 
> ultra at 125% 1080p = 4.4k vram usage,


You are seeing the combined VRAM for both cards since you are running crossfire. If you were actually using 4.4GB of VRAM on a 3GB card you'd know it, because you'd be watching a slideshow.


----------



## Unknownm

You can actually scale %1 using the BF4 editor. The game runs and it's like 50x24 or something super small. Just looks like few pixels with colors


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You are seeing the combined VRAM for both cards since you are running crossfire. If you were actually using 4.4GB of VRAM on a 3GB card you'd know it, because you'd be watching a slideshow.


^This

I recently tried playing on a single screen with my 7950's, was pleasantly surprised to be able to play 1920x1200, no aa and 200% scaling and stay above 60fps. It was using close to 3gb of vram on a single screen, so glad I went with amd for the 3gb of ram.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> You can actually scale %1 using the BF4 editor. The game runs and it's like 50x24 or something super small. Just looks like few pixels with colors


LOL, 25% was bad enough already. I didn't think of editing the settings file to try even lower.


----------



## Panzerfury

Anyone else having trouble connecting to servers?
I need a lot of tries to join a server. It just says" Error, game disconnected: Could not join server".

I have to keep trying and then i'll eventually get in.


----------



## bluedevil

Just wondering what everyone's FOV is set to. For the longest time, my was set at 70. Now I increased it to 100 and I am doing much better, probably cause I can see more.


----------



## the9quad

I set mine at 85, feels right to me. DId they ever fix the ADS at higher FOV's? If they did I might bump it up to 90.


----------



## connectwise

I've tried max and some other larger number than the default. ATM I'm at 73. They still haven't fixed that bug where things are much farther away ADS when FOV is set to high.

Speaking of which, what video settings do yall play with? Motion blur, vsync etc.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I've tried max and some other larger number than the default. ATM I'm at 73. They still haven't fixed that bug where things are much farther away ADS when FOV is set to high.
> 
> Speaking of which, what video settings do yall play with? Motion blur, vsync etc.


Me,i use Ultra preset with no Vsync,75 FOV because of the glitch,otherwise 90.Stays above 60fps ,drops to 55 sometimes but whatever.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Me,i use Ultra preset with no Vsync,75 FOV because of the glitch,otherwise 90.Stays above 60fps ,drops to 55 sometimes but whatever.


What glitch?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I've tried max and some other larger number than the default. ATM I'm at 73. They still haven't fixed that bug where things are much farther away ADS when FOV is set to high.
> 
> Speaking of which, what video settings do yall play with? Motion blur, vsync etc.


1440p-Ultra settings-2xAA-110% res scale-frames capped at 103.

Monitor is set at 100 hz, so frames are capped at 103-minimal blurring (not quite light boost clarity, but definitely way better than 60hz), no tearing, and constant 100 fps, no vsync easier to cap frames without lag.

I can average fps way greater than 120 fps, but it dips below it too frequently to cap frames at 120 with a 120hz refresh rate, So that is why i use 100. Will be nice to see if Mantle can push the minimums high enough for me to bump up to 120.


----------



## pc-illiterate

how are you capping your frame rate?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> how are you capping your frame rate?


Make a user.cfg file put it in your bf4 directory. Edit it with notepad and Type in

gametime.maxvariablefps 103

Save the file, make sure it saves as a cfg file and not txt.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Make a user.cfg file put it in your bf4 directory. Edit it with notepad and Type in
> 
> gametime.maxvariablefps 103
> 
> Save the file, make sure it saves as a cfg file and not txt.


+1 to this move right here. Great way to lower GPU's by a couple degrees too.


----------



## skyn3t

Happy new year for everyone









skyn3t wishes the best for you and family.


----------



## Sheyster

Frame capping seems to work well in BF4. This is mainly due to the horrid net code. Don't try to frame cap a game like CS:GO at 103 FPS. If you do, you'll literally be putting yourself at a disadvantage and will experience worse bullet registration and less incoming data packets from the server. Lots of info can be found on this topic in the Steam forums.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Just wondering what everyone's FOV is set to. For the longest time, my was set at 70. Now I increased it to 100 and I am doing much better, probably cause I can see more.


But everything you ADS at are 100 miles away.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> But everything you ADS at are 100 miles away.


1st image is at 100 and the other 70?


----------



## b.walker36

I used to run the game at high @ 1080p, but after the last two updates I get a lot of stuttering. Is it the game or is it my system. I really thought I should be getting high at the very least. Thoughts?


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> What glitch?


Dat glitch









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> 1st image is at 100 and the other 70?


Something like that. That bug makes the game unplayable at high fov for me.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> 1st image is at 100 and the other 70?


Here you have a comparison between BF3 fov and BF4 fov

http://imgur.com/a/eIXK3

As you can see, the FoV in BF4 applies to ADS, which makes high FoV Useless unless you want smaller targets. And BF4 uses Vertical FOV rather than Horizontal, which boggles my mind. Default ingame 70 is ~90 degrees of horizontal FOV I believe, correct me if Im wrong.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Here you have a comparison between BF3 fov and BF4 fov
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/eIXK3
> 
> As you can see, the FoV in BF4 applies to ADS, which makes high FoV Useless unless you want smaller targets. And BF4 uses Vertical FOV rather than Horizontal, which boggles my mind. Default ingame 70 is ~90 degrees of horizontal FOV I believe, correct me if Im wrong.


You're right, it is vertical FOV. BUT... it is not the same as BC2 vertical FOV; you won't get accurate results using that online calculator available for BC2. Based on some of the info I dug up, setting FOV to 90 in BF4 (note this is vertical FOV), equals to about 106 horizontal FOV, measured in-game.

IMHO there is no need to set vertical FOV in BF4 to anything over 80 at 1920x1080. Anything higher will give a fish-eye effect. Personally I like 75, it gives a small advantage over the default setting of 70, and there is zero fish-eye effect at 1920x1080.

EDIT: Having said all of this, it is all very subjective, so as long as you're happy with your settings and can tolerate the fish-eye look, max out FOV if you so desire.


----------



## ihatelolcats

if you dont play on lowest fov you are a scrub


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> if you dont play on lowest fov you are a scrub


Well that's a constructive post.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> if you dont play on lowest fov you are a scrub


aka if you enjoy running around with blinders on, and need the crutch of the in your face ads your a scrub.. gotcha.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> if you dont play on lowest fov you are a scrub


I've never adjusted the fov but now I'm definitely going to check it out


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I've never adjusted the fov but now I'm definitely going to check it out


me neither. what fov are people using at 1440? I've been using 100 and didn't think ads size was bad or anything


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I think I am at 100 too on 1440P and no fish eye.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> if you dont play on lowest fov you are a scrub


You just hurt mah feelings


----------



## bond32

At 1440p, about 3 feet from the 27 inch monitor, I played at 100 for a while. Switched back to 70 now, I think I prefer 70 over 100...


----------



## InHartWeTrust

PC servers down for anyone else? Keep getting the "Can't connect to EA Online, try again later" msg.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> At 1440p, about 3 feet from the 27 inch monitor, I played at 100 for a while. Switched back to 70 now, I think I prefer 70 over 100...


Try 60?


----------



## avp2007

Yep I get the same message... I can play campaign mode but really????


----------



## bond32

WTH literally been playing all morning, now I can't connect either. And ill give 60 a try whenever I can


----------



## BusterOddo

Yep cant connect right now. I have been playing all morning with no problems...


----------



## Anth0789

No connect here also damn!


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Was also playing all morning, left to grab lunch, came back and they are down. Sucks.

When you unlock Battlepacks with XP boosts, they last for lets say 60 minutes...is that just 60 minutes of actual inside a match playing time? Or 60 minutes on the clock? Stupid question but I figured wth I'll ask bc I'm a noob and I'm not sure.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I think they last 60 minutes of play time


----------



## JAM3S121

the servers are being ddos attacked by derptrolling the people attacking twitch.tv streamers


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Was also playing all morning, left to grab lunch, came back and they are down. Sucks.
> 
> When you unlock Battlepacks with XP boosts, they last for lets say 60 minutes...is that just 60 minutes of actual inside a match playing time? Or 60 minutes on the clock? Stupid question but I figured wth I'll ask bc I'm a noob and I'm not sure.


It is 60 minutes of actual in game time.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Was also playing all morning, left to grab lunch, came back and they are down. Sucks.
> 
> When you unlock Battlepacks with XP boosts, they last for lets say 60 minutes...is that just 60 minutes of actual inside a match playing time? Or 60 minutes on the clock? Stupid question but I figured wth I'll ask bc I'm a noob and I'm not sure.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> I think they last 60 minutes of play time


^ This. They won't expire while you're out of game.

I always forget to activate my bonuses. I'll get to the end of a match, realize that I didn't have one equipped and tell myself that I'll do it the next round. Next round loads up, I completely forget again until the end of the match and tell myself I'll do it the next round then once again, forget to do it. xD


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> ^ This. They won't expire while you're out of game.
> 
> I always forget to activate my bonuses. I'll get to the end of a match, realize that I didn't have one equipped and tell myself that I'll do it the next round. Next round loads up, I completely forget again until the end of the match and tell myself I'll do it the next round then once again, forget to do it. xD


I hear that lol


----------



## hamzta09

Lol

"DDOS"

again.


----------



## rcfc89

Haven't played in a few days. Return to "EA Not Online" and my rank is zero? As a premium member this game has been nothing but crap with constant issue's. Sigh...........


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> PC servers down for anyone else? Keep getting the "Can't connect to EA Online, try again later" msg.


yes thanks to derptrolling posibly


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Haven't played in a few days. Return to "EA Not Online" and my rank is zero? *As a premium member* this game has been nothing but crap with constant issue's. Sigh...........


Did you think being a premium member was going to mean you'll have a less buggy game than regular players?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> ^ This. They won't expire while you're out of game.
> 
> I always forget to activate my bonuses. I'll get to the end of a match, realize that I didn't have one equipped and tell myself that I'll do it the next round. Next round loads up, I completely forget again until the end of the match and tell myself I'll do it the next round then once again, forget to do it. xD


I have 28 of em, because I never bothered to figure out how to activate them. I'll try and figure it out when the double xp comes up.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I have 28 of em, because I never bothered to figure out how to activate them. I'll try and figure it out when the double xp comes up.


Just press escape during a match and on the bottom right you'll see the experience bonus thing.

I hope they do a double XP event for all players soon. I'm saving my 200% bonuses for that specific occasion.


----------



## pr0totype

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Just press escape during a match and on the bottom right you'll see the experience bonus thing.
> 
> I hope they do a double XP event for all players soon. I'm saving my 200% bonuses for that specific occasion.


Do the bonuses really stack?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr0totype*
> 
> Do the bonuses really stack?


probably.

I've played like another 15 hrs and my SPM went from 243 to 480.

I got that goin for me which is nice.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr0totype*
> 
> Do the bonuses really stack?


Yep, the XP bonuses from the battlepacks stack with the XP bonuses from events. So yeah, you can get up to a 300% XP bonus during those events.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Lol
> 
> "DDOS"
> 
> again.


Just just another way of saying,

"User Error"

again.


----------



## hamzta09

For some reason ADS feels like hipfire now.


----------



## bond32

Giving 60 a try, I can def tell an improvement with flying. Not sure yet on foot but I like the results for flying.


----------



## TheYonderGod

I use 60 FOV. I would probably do 70 if they fixed the ADS fov. I don't think it's a glitch like you guys are saying though, it's just bad design by people who clearly don't actually play the game.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Played a round with Xfactor tonight. Funny how everyone knows him and makes it a point to try to kill him. Somehow I managed to get him 3 times. Made my night.

For those who don't know him - search for xfactor gaming on Youtube - used to be rivalxfactor

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/418596885153505280/381035177/


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> Played a round with Xfactor tonight. Funny how everyone knows him and makes it a point to try to kill him. Somehow I managed to get him 3 times. Made my night.
> 
> For those who don't know him - search for xfactor gaming on Youtube - used to be rivalxfactor
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/418596885153505280/381035177/


I've played a round with levelcap before and it was a similar situation, although he did really good regardless. I was on his team so I didn't kill him myself but people were freaking out about it. It actually got kind of annoying after a little bit. I mean, yeah, he's a "celebrity" among the Battlefield community but he's just another decent player. It's not that big of a deal to run into him.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> For some reason ADS feels like hipfire now.


Well, if you ADS while you're hip-firing it will still act as if you're hip-firing. Not sure if that's what you're talking about but that is a thing in BF4.


----------



## IAmDay

im famous and a celeb in the bf community.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> im famous and a celeb in the bf community.


Psh.. I ain't ever heard of you. You can't be that famous. You're no levelcap, that's for sure!


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Psh.. I ain't ever heard of you. You can't be that famous. You're no levelcap, that's for sure!


LOL


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I've played a round with levelcap before and it was a similar situation, although he did really good regardless. I was on his team so I didn't kill him myself but people were freaking out about it. It actually got kind of annoying after a little bit. I mean, yeah, he's a "celebrity" among the Battlefield community but he's just another decent player. It's not that big of a deal to run into him.


Killing someone is no big deal anyway, and since you can't collect names when you tag someone it's become pointless. I remember the old days and a trophy cabinet of everyone in your clan and a few of the top players names.


----------



## Unknownm

All my life I've never seen a official ad that says "Forget your friends" and you know what, I would forget all my friends for a game but not battlefield 4. Good try EA


----------



## Xtr3me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> 
> 
> All my life I've never seen a official ad that says "Forget your friends" and you know what, I would forget all my friends for a game but not battlefield 4. Good try EA


Pfft. Who needs life.


----------



## ipv89

I loved bf3 but this game I liked at first now hate... Of to play Day z SA I gave my origin account away. Ill try again with bf5 or BC 3


----------



## Xtr3me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> I loved bf3 but this game I liked at first now hate... Of to play Day z SA I gave my origin account away. Ill try again with bf5 or BC 3


That's a shame, as you won't be able to sync up your soldiers from previous Battlefield titles with a different Origin account.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> I loved bf3 but this game I liked at first now hate... Of to play Day z SA I gave my origin account away. Ill try again with bf5 or BC 3


Funny how DayZ SA > BF4 in terms of stability.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> 
> 
> All my life I've never seen a official ad that says "Forget your friends" and you know what, I would forget all my friends for a game but not battlefield 4. Good try EA


We have a pawn shop over here that's called cash converters and their slogan is "forget the sentimental value, think of the cold hard CASH!!!" and the ad has some chick pawning her wedding ring lol. Classy. This reminds me of that.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Funny how DayZ SA > BF4 in terms of stability.


Yeah if you ignore the performance issues that Bohemia has been promising to fix for 6 years. And when I say performance issues it is an understatement. At least dice is fixing stuff, Bohemia gave up saying its too hard to fix, and that's a fact.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Yeah if you ignore the performance issues that Bohemia has been promising to fix for 6 years. And when I say performance issues it is an understatement. At least dice is fixing stuff, Bohemia gave up saying its too hard to fix, and that's a fact.


DICE havent fixed anything for 2 months.
Or rather... years, we still have the shoddy netcode ala Bad Company 1.


----------



## ihatelolcats

arma 3 performance is an oxymoron


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> DICE havent fixed anything for 2 months.
> Or rather... years, we still have the shoddy netcode ala Bad Company 1.


I'm beginning to think you have never played arma.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I'm beginning to think you have never played arma.


Apples to oranges.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I'm beginning to think you have never played arma.


Had no issues with Wasteland in Arma 2.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Apples to oranges.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Apples to oranges.


He's the one who made the comparison, I'm just saying dice is nowhere as awful as Bohemia iswhen it comes to making buggy games that don't get fixed. At least dice is actively fixing things. Bf4 has progressed pretty far , and is in no worse shape than any of the previous bf games.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I would agree. I guess my point was they aren't really in the same "class".


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I'm beginning to think you have never played arma.


I've heard how bad it is. Had a friend who was really into Arma 2. His complaining made me stay away from it.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Had no issues with Wasteland in Arma 2.


Yeah .better bag that rig up and send it to NASA then, cuz it's the only one doing it.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Bf4 has progressed pretty far , and is in no worse shape than any of the previous bf games.


I agree, it is much more stable now. I can play for 3 hours and not CTD. I have a feeling a lot of people here at OCN probably have unstable video card or CPU overclocks, and this might be leading to problems. The game is VERY demanding of both CPU and GPU, it reminds me of FC3. It's almost like a stability tool for overclocking.


----------



## Xtr3me

Yeh I thought I had a decent system, but I can only run on high, it lags too much on Ultra. I was on BF3 ultra without any problems. Sad times.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Yeah .better bag that rig up and send it to NASA then, cuz it's the only one doing it.


Then stop putting your graphics on low and hog your cpu and stop playing on servers that are hosted by basement kids on athlon x2s.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Then stop putting your graphics on low and hog your cpu and stop playing on servers that are hosted by basement kids on athlon x2s.


lol, yup you got the magic rig that pulls 60 fps.... the 3000000 page thread of people who have been asking for a fix for 6 years, and Bohemia themselves saying its too hard to fix,and thus the poor performance, are all wrong and your right. Always one guy claiming excellent performance, and everyone just doesn't know what they are doing. Doesn't matter who hosts the server (even with special performance binary (1.08 compliant)) with my rig at 4.6 ghz it still runs like crap, just like everyone else. ARMA II and III will always use a fraction of the cpu and gpu's no amount of patching has helped, and the fixes they need to do, they are unwilling to do.

Side note:They should have an award for you guys maybe a plaque or card or something you can display so you get the positive feedback you desperately desire. Then maybe you won't feel the need to be right in every post, every where, all the time.









here ya go bro:


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> lol, yup you got the magic rig that pulls 60 fps....
> 
> Always one guy claiming excellent performance
> 
> Doesn't matter who hosts the server (even with special performance binary (1.08 compliant)) with my rig at 4.6 ghz it still runs like crap, just like everyone else. ARMA II and III will always use a fraction of the cpu and gpu's no amount of patching has helped, and the fixes they need to do, they are unwilling to do.


Reading is clearly not your strongsuit.
And lying is apparently what you retort to when overwhelmed by my rightness.

Where did I claim
"60fps" constant
"Excellent"
etc

Also Arma 2 uses approx 60% of cpu and ~99% gpu in wilds.
Only in CPU heavy areas such as the big towns (theres 3 of them) the GPU usage drops and so does the framerate.

Seems you just got a pretty poor rig when users with over 3 gens old hardware can run it fine.


----------



## moocowman

Oh dear..

Don't do it the9quad! It's a trap!


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Oh dear..
> 
> Don't do it the9quad! It's a trap!


I just wanted to get him spun up, I'm off to the store lol. It was funny though. And it's always funny to see one person defend ARMA performance, that's when you know you got them!.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I just wanted to get him spun up, I'm off to the store lol. It was funny though. And it's always funny to see one person defend ARMA performance, that's when you know you got them!.


Yeah, you got me.

By lying that I said
"60fps" constant
"Excellent"

And if you re-read my post you'll notice that I said:
"Had no issues with Wasteland in Arma 2."

!= 60fps, runs excellent

http://www.overclock.net/t/1375478/official-battlefield-4-information-discussion-thread/16290#post_21500835


----------



## bond32

Do any of you use a joystick for flying? I use an xbox controller, it works ok. Would really like to have some amazing joystick


----------



## b.walker36

So for anyone actively playing EST nights I'm trying to get back into it but lone wolf style is no fun. So if you like to chat and play invite me. My origin name is bwalker36. If you invite me mention OCN so I don't ignore you


----------



## Faster_is_better

Were there any recent server/game updates in the last week? I played a few last night, they seemed really stuttery. Maybe it's just because I haven't played it in a while, or because I played something else that wasn't stuttery and good solid fps.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> So for anyone actively playing EST nights I'm trying to get back into it but lone wolf style is no fun. So if you like to chat and play invite me. My origin name is bwalker36. If you invite me mention OCN so I don't ignore you


Added you. Name is LOL_Netcode...

Wish I knew some people who either were good at repairing/flying/gunner...


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Do any of you use a joystick for flying? I use an xbox controller, it works ok. Would really like to have some amazing joystick


Logitech extreme pro works good but the last time I played the controls were still screwed up it works good with BF2/BF3. BF4 reminds me of bad company they never did fix it the joy stick issue....


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Logitech extreme pro works good but the last time I played the controls were still screwed up it works good with BF2/BF3. BF4 reminds me of bad company they never did fix it the joy stick issue....


I see, suppose whenever the controls are corrected I may get one.


----------



## Ddreder

I think I am officially done with this thread. To many children and to much complaining. I bid you farewell BF4 thread. Maybe it will be better in two years when the next battlefield comes out.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Do any of you use a joystick for flying? I use an xbox controller, it works ok. Would really like to have some amazing joystick


If you're talking about flying a plane as opposed to a helo, you're probably better off using the arrow keys on your keyboard in combination with the WASD keys. Make sure A and D are mapped to Rudder Left and Right.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Added you. Name is LOL_Netcode...
> 
> Wish I knew some people who either were good at repairing/flying/gunner...


I look to just squad repair gunner on tanks. So much fun. But assault is my favorite, although I'm falling in love with the starting LMG.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If you're talking about flying a plane as opposed to a helo, you're probably better off using the arrow keys on your keyboard in combination with the WASD keys. Make sure A and D are mapped to Rudder Left and Right.


I use the controller for jets, it actually works quite well. But for heli's, I figured a joystick would be ideal.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If you're talking about flying a plane as opposed to a helo, you're probably better off using the arrow keys on your keyboard in combination with the WASD keys. Make sure A and D are mapped to Rudder Left and Right.


im very sure playing with a joystick would be way better than keyboard and mouse, i would say like

Controller vs keyboard mouse


----------



## USFORCES

It's nice because you can adjust the throttle position plus it feels a little more realistic.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> It's nice because you can adjust the throttle position plus it feels a little more realistic.


The main problem I've heard about with joystick support in BF3 and 4 is that the turning radius for planes is much larger than when using the keyboard arrow keys. This will put you at a huge disadvantage when going up against skilled pilots who use the keyboard keys.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I just wanted to get him spun up, I'm off to the store lol. It was funny though. And it's always funny to see one person defend ARMA performance, that's when you know you got them!.


haha I'm pretty sure that everyone including myself lost all credibility in him when he called your Ivy-E dual Hawaii rig "poor"


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> haha I'm pretty sure that everyone including myself lost all credibility in him when he called your Ivy-E dual Hawaii rig "poor"


I can also fill in a dream rig in my sig.
Doesnt mean I own it.

Besides, the game runs fine and I had no issues with it.

The guy starts lying saying I said its excellent and I run it at 60fps constant.

Lying, is it not against the rules on this site!? Same with provoking.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I can also fill in a dream rig in my sig.
> Doesnt mean I own it.
> 
> Besides, the game runs fine and I had no issues with it.
> 
> The guy starts lying saying I said its excellent and I run it at 60fps constant.
> 
> Lying, is it not against the rules on this site!? Same with provoking.


So, you're basically admitting we need not trust anything you say?

Okay. Sounds good to me.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I can also fill in a dream rig in my sig.
> Doesnt mean I own it.
> 
> Besides, the game runs fine and I had no issues with it.
> 
> The guy starts lying saying I said its excellent and I run it at 60fps constant.
> 
> Lying, is it not against the rules on this site!? Same with provoking.


I don't really care to brag about my pc, plenty of people on here have pc's I'm jealous of. If you click on my rig you can see the pics of it yourself with my goldtoe socks and all. Why would I lie about my PC? I never lied about you, your the one that chose to call it that. This isn't a courtroom, no one has to be perfect when discussing things. Get over yourself , I already gave you the always right award you should be happy, your right I am wrong! Now you can sleep easy tonight, knowing that arma has no performance issues and everyone who says it does, is a liar, because you can run it sub 60 fps perfectly!


----------



## connectwise

I think this is the only game where having 20+ kills and over 2kdr still piss me off that I've had a bad game.

SO ANGRY today.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I don't really care to brag about my pc, plenty of people on here have pc's I'm jealous of. If you click on my rig you can see the pics of it yourself with my goldtoe socks and all. Why would I lie about my PC? I never lied about you, your the one that chose to call it that. This isn't a courtroom, no one has to be perfect when discussing things. Get over yourself , I already gave you the always right award you should be happy, your right I am wrong! Now you can sleep easy tonight, knowing that arma has no performance issues and everyone who says it does, is a liar, because you can run it sub 60 fps perfectly!


See.
Again you are lying, you're saying that you werent Lying?

Okay. Please direct quote where I said that: I run Arma 2 at 60fps and its excellent.
Please do. Otherwise you're the biggest liar this Forum has ever seen.

What I said was: I never had any issues with Arma 2 Wasteland.

Since when does "Never had any issues" become "I ran the game at a flawless 60 fps and its excellent"

ANYONE can run Arma 2 at SUB 60fps... seriously, anyone can run Crysis at Sub 30fps... a 6600 GT can do that.
You DO know what SUB X fps means right?

Apparently, only I can play Arma 2, according to this guy, and not hundreds of thousands. I must be playing with Bots then.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> We have a pawn shop over here that's called cash converters and their slogan is "forget the sentimental value, think of the cold hard CASH!!!" and the ad has some chick pawning her wedding ring lol. Classy. This reminds me of that.


Such Dunya......makes me sad in the heart.









"Your friends will abandon you"
-Illidan Stormrage


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I think this is the only game where having 20+ kills and over 2kdr still piss me off that I've had a bad game.
> 
> SO ANGRY today.


Haha ok what's a "good" game for you? Hey I too care about my stats way more than I should-especially KDR which as far as PTFO play goes is far from the most important-but damn man I think maybe you have forgotten why you started playing video games in the first place. I found myself struggling to maintain just above 1 KDR a couple weeks ago and getting annoyed so I 'put it away' for now and have been replaying Jedi Academy at 1440P with a nice texture mod and having an absolute blast! Gaming should not piss you off; if so why do it? Some meaningless "stat" that will be forgotten as soon as the next game is released?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> See.
> Again you are lying, you're saying that you werent Lying?
> 
> Okay. Please direct quote where I said that: I run Arma 2 at 60fps and its excellent.
> Please do. Otherwise you're the biggest liar this Forum has ever seen.
> 
> What I said was: I never had any issues with Arma 2 Wasteland.
> 
> Since when does "Never had any issues" become "I ran the game at a flawless 60 fps and its excellent"
> 
> ANYONE can run Arma 2 at SUB 60fps... seriously, anyone can run Crysis at Sub 30fps... a 6600 GT can do that.
> You DO know what SUB X fps means right?
> 
> Apparently, only I can play Arma 2, according to this guy, and not hundreds of thousands. I must be playing with Bots then.


You have some issues dude. seriously. let it go breathe...silently think the word one as you exhale.. geez. I lied about you because I misinterpreted what you said, there now you can take that information to a court of forum law, and get a dollar or something.

On another note- playing the game with my twin daughters tonight, so far two maps deep: locker and paracel and having a blast. This game is tremendous fun with some people in the same room. My wife is recuperating from surgery in the other room and I think she might bust some stitches from laughing at us yelling at people.


----------



## ipv89

I know day z has serious performance issues but it is in incredible shape considering it is in alpha. I know its a completely different game but I have been having more fun with it then bf4 so far. I might play bf4 in a year or so when its running better. It might just be me but I think bf4 has so many angry people/kids playing it atm
.. Could just be due to the school holidays tho


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> I know day z has serious performance issues but it is in incredible shape considering it is in alpha. I know its a completely different game but I have been having more fun with it then bf4 so far. I might play bf4 in a year or so when its running better. It might just be me but I think bf4 has so many angry people/kids playing it atm
> .. Could just be due to the school holidays tho


Games like that typically are more fun because there is a lot more freedom to do what you want. DayZ has quite a bit more depth for the more hardcore players as well.

As far as the community goes.. I wouldn't really say BF4's community is any worse that other communities. Even DayZ (the mod, I don't own the standalone yet) has its fair share of jerks, trolls and kids. Of course, I'm not saying it's any better than any community either.


----------



## JAM3S121

hey guys my friend just bought a gtx 780 to go up from his gtx 460

he has 8gbs of ram and a i7 4770k at stock speeds, and is only getting 30-40 fps at ultra in bf4 @ 1080p

His geforce experience is recommending him to play at low settings?

I told him to unistall drivers because he said he just put the card in and it worked right away, and i told him to unpark cores, could it be something else? I told him also to make sure half refresh rate vsync was off


----------



## HardwareDecoder

is anyone else having trouble getting battlelog to come up? mine says it can't contact EA online.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> is anyone else having trouble getting battlelog to come up? mine says it can't contact EA online.


Uh oh. I just tried to login into origin after a good game. Says, network is slow. BF hasnt launched yet....

edit: origin seems to be 'loading'...maybe updating?


----------



## IAmDay

> We've directed the Gaben Laser Beam™ @ the EA login servers. Origin #offline
> 
> - DERP (@DerpTrolling)


January 3, 2014

That is why you can't login.


----------



## DizzlePro

Why is this game so bad?


----------



## Krazee

So who still plays this. I have moved back to other games until this is sorted out


----------



## IAmDay

Problem contacting EA Login, please try again in a while. GG


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Electronic Arts is truly a pathetic company. They deserve all the hatred they get. I spend more time in Battelog and task manager than I do actually playing this cluster**** of a "game".

http://www.forbes.com/sites/erikkain/2012/04/09/why-ea-won-the-worst-company-in-america-award/


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Electronic Arts is truly a pathetic company. They deserve all the hatred they get. I spend more time in Battelog and task manager than I do actually playing this cluster**** of a "game".


Make a video.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Why is this game so bad?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The longer DICE leaves the game as it is, the more players will leave and move on to the next game. Based on the vid, why was the hit/sound synced in BF3 and not so in BF4? Does it just all boil down to the fact they dropped an unfinished product?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> So who still plays this. I have moved back to other games until this is sorted out


The last update was dec 20th. IMO, the patches need to be pushed out asap. The game was released Oct 26th and we are still playing a beta. PC players are not known for their patience.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Make a video.


Play the game.


----------



## lightsout

Weak! Can't play all of a sudden.


----------



## bond32

Good video.... I just wish something could be done about rubberbanding...


----------



## Anth0789

Servers are hacked by derp trolling ddos again dammit!


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Servers are hacked by derp trolling ddos again dammit!


good. maybe ea and dice will get the hint and actually finish fix the game.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

I know it's easy to gang up on game companies when there are bugs, but EA really stands out. The entire Battlefield series has had more or less the same bugs for each title.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Servers are hacked by derp trolling ddos again dammit!


Or a monkey at DICE headquarters pulled the plug accidentally.


----------



## Shweller

cant play either!


----------



## hamzta09

LOL

NEW PREMIUM DOUBLE XP TIMES: EVENT STARTS 2014-01-03 14:00 (UTC+1) AND RUNS FOR 58 HOURS. JOIN THE BATTLEFIELD!

Good Luck DICE.


----------



## keikei

^Seems like DICE is getting it from both ends here. The players, and now the hackers. All i want is a stable game that works.....


----------



## Krazee

It plays like a turd, it sounds like a turd, it feels like a turd, it must be awesome ice cream?


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> It plays like a turd, it sounds like a turd, it feels like a turd, it must be awesome ice cream?


That's the rub - no one will buy EA games any less, even Battlefield. It's a great game at the core, but ruined by corporate finagling and incompetence (rushing the game to release, DLC, unbalanced gameplay, etc.).


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> LOL
> 
> NEW PREMIUM DOUBLE XP TIMES: EVENT STARTS 2014-01-03 14:00 (UTC+1) AND RUNS FOR 58 HOURS. JOIN THE BATTLEFIELD!
> Good Luck DICE.


i not even gonna play & i have premium


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> i not even gonna play & i have premium


We probably won't be able to play since they got hacked lolz.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Play the game.


Can't. Would like to see you outdo DizzlePro.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Can't. Would like to see you outdo DizzlePro.


Same here, so I can't outdo anyone since *no one can play.*


----------



## bond32

Wait, so, i'm slow. Just to confirm, no one else can log in? I can't connect to Origin.


----------



## the9quad

Seems like steam is down as well, what a bunch of heroes. I can't believe people applaud these dudes.


----------



## robotninja

Yeah the derptroll is ridiculous, Stopping people from gaming is a great cause that is going to end war, world hunger, and make the world a better place.

Just want to play battlefield.


----------



## Azuredragon1

LOL both origin and steam are down.


----------



## Anth0789

EA_AgentX said:
We are working to resolve the login/connectivity issues affecting EA gamers. Thank you for your patience as we work to get you back into the game.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065222616014262/


----------



## robotninja

My steam is ok, probably just a regular old steam sale server lag.

Origin on the other hand...


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robotninja*
> 
> My steam is ok, probably just a regular old steam sale server lag.
> 
> Origin on the other hand...


its not dota servers have gone to crap also


----------



## tx-jose

uplay still works....guess its time to fire up some FarCry 3 lol


----------



## GTR Mclaren

So both Origin and Steam are down??


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> So both Origin and Steam are down??


yes


----------



## bond32

Just poking around on the bf4 forums... Wow, now those kids complain. But what's really something is this:
Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/DerpTrolling Brought 'Er Down.
> 
> 
> 
> And now the guys personal info is up on pastebin: http://pastebin.com/64SbjTv3
> I kinda hope EA does something about him/them.
Click to expand...

Lots of crazy people out there now have this little kids info, addresses, family information. As aggravated as I am about this crap, this won't end well for them...


----------



## robotninja

Kinda wish i was a little more crazy, one of those previous address' is about 20 min from where I am.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robotninja*
> 
> Kinda wish i was a little more crazy, one of those previous address' is about 20 min from where I am.


----------



## tx-jose

the internet....it knows EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## perablenta

Interesting moments from conquest that are funny or freaky and tend to make you laugh or annoy you.
.


----------



## bluedevil

Another good morning round of snipering.









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/419068868388110336/321911889/


----------



## croy

MSI Afterburner 3 Beta 18 is out! now compatible with BF4.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Why is this game so bad?


dat net code....


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> MSI Afterburner 3 Beta 18 is out! now compatible with BF4.


I didn't know Afterburner could NOT be compatible with a game...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I didn't know Afterburner could NOT be compatible with a game...


I believe he means the AB display overlay, not AB itself.


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Is this back down again? Keep trying to log in and am getting a "This webpage is not available" screen in Chrome?


----------



## Tiger S.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Is this back down again? Keep trying to log in and am getting a "This webpage is not available" screen in Chrome?


DDoS attack


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiger S.*
> 
> DDoS attack


Getting a bit ridiculous at this point.


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I didn't know Afterburner could NOT be compatible with a game...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I believe he means the AB display overlay, not AB itself.


lol yeah sorry. the OSD now works with BF4.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> lol yeah sorry. the OSD now works with BF4.


It was working in beta17 with rtss 6 beta 2 onwards, so for the past month it was working.


----------



## Ovrclck

is there a way to get Precision X to show OSD?


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> is there a way to get Precision X to show OSD?


If u run BF4 in 32 bit mode otherwise no. I switched to msi afterburner that works in 64 bit


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> If u run BF4 in 32 bit mode otherwise no. I switched to msi afterburner that works in 64 bit


Hmm that's what I figured.


----------



## pc-illiterate

prec-x doesnt run the osd. the osd is rivatuner stats server.
remove the old rivatuner stat server (rtss) and install/add the 64bit rtss. make a shortcut on your desktop or taskbar to start the 64bit rtss before you start your game.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> prec-x doesnt run the osd. the osd is rivatuner stats server.
> remove the old rivatuner stat server (rtss) and install/add the 64bit rtss. make a shortcut on your desktop or taskbar to start the 64bit rtss before you start your game.


Ahh! I just recently updated rtss but I'm guessing it was 32 bit. I'll try that tonight. Thank you sir.







+Rep


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> prec-x doesnt run the osd. the osd is rivatuner stats server.
> remove the old rivatuner stat server (rtss) and install/add the 64bit rtss. make a shortcut on your desktop or taskbar to start the 64bit rtss before you start your game.


Im pretty sure that still wont work,thought there was a thread onEVGA website about that.


----------



## Xtr3me

Newb question.

I notice a lot of high fly players have been getting big score playing Capture The flag mode.
I can't find it anywhere and can't seem to filter it. I have premium. I read somewhere it is for the "Second Assault DLC".


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtr3me*
> 
> Newb question.
> 
> I notice a lot of high fly players have been getting big score playing Capture The flag mode.
> I can't find it anywhere and can't seem to filter it. I have premium. I read somewhere it is for the "Second Assault DLC".


probably and that's an xbox exclusive for the time being, bummer huh.


----------



## Xtr3me

Oh I see, thanks for the info. Do you know when it will be available on PC? They aren't being very nice to us, which is strange considering 80% of players on the game are PC.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtr3me*
> 
> Oh I see, thanks for the info. Do you know when it will be available on PC? They aren't being very nice to us, which is strange considering 80% of players on the game are PC.


They said they're not releasing anymore DLC until the game is "fixed."


----------



## Xtr3me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> They said they're not releasing anymore DLC until the game is "fixed."


Strange considering that one is working fine on Xbox and they are only remade maps, but hey! I would rather see a fixed game than an expansion, that's for sure. There are clearly lots of issues. The only one that bugs me is that strange lag when you kill someone, but they still kill you, as that video posted shows some examples of. I do a lot of close quarters combat and this happens a lot.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> They said they're not releasing anymore DLC until the game is "fixed."


which probably doesnt mean anything as I am sure the xbox exclusive deal is still in effect anyway. I imagine when the deal is up we will see the DLC that day.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtr3me*
> 
> Strange considering that one is working fine on Xbox and they are only remade maps, but hey! I would rather see a fixed game than an expansion, that's for sure. There are clearly lots of issues. The only one that bugs me is that strange lag when you kill someone, but they still kill you, as that video posted shows some examples of. I do a lot of close quarters combat and this happens a lot.


Same thing happens to me. Im ok with it as long as they are dead too. I get mad when I die and they have 2% health left.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> which probably doesnt mean anything as I am sure the xbox exclusive deal is still in effect anyway. I imagine when the deal is up we will see the DLC that day.


You're probably right.


----------



## Xtr3me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> I get mad when I die and they have 2% health left.


Yeh that too, but I mean when we are both dead and our corpses are left lying on the floor when really one of us should still be alive.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azuredragon1*
> 
> LOL both origin and steam are down.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Seems like steam is down as well, what a bunch of heroes. I can't believe people applaud these dudes.


No Steam was up and working fine.
They had routine maintenance for ~3minutes here though, but it was working as intended at the time you were writing.

Was infact playing a steamworks title named: CSGO at the time. And if Steam is down, CSGO is down.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> which probably doesnt mean anything as I am sure the xbox exclusive deal is still in effect anyway. I imagine when the deal is up we will see the DLC that day.


It helps that it's already finished. xD Can't really call it a "future project" when they've already completed it.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Im pretty sure that still wont work,thought there was a thread onEVGA website about that.


it will work. rtss is a stand alone program. the reason it starts with prec-x and ab is because they both link to it when they start. how do you think people were using it with the old afterburner?
http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/rtss_rivatuner_statistics_server_download.html
it is standalone.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> it will work. rtss is a stand alone program. the reason it starts with prec-x and ab is because they both link to it when they start. how do you think people were using it with the old afterburner?
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/rtss_rivatuner_statistics_server_download.html
> it is standalone.


But in order for them to work together wouldn't precision have to be 64 bit?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> No Steam was up and working fine.
> They had routine maintenance for ~3minutes here though, but it was working as intended at the time you were writing.
> 
> Was infact playing a steamworks title named: CSGO at the time. And if Steam is down, CSGO is down.


Are you calling me a liar? Your calling me a liar aren't you? It was down for me and many, many other last night for hours.

http://www.thesixthaxis.com/2014/01/03/steam-and-origin-hit-by-ddos-attacks/

pretty sure it even affected angry joe during his dota2 stream.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> But in order for them to work together wouldn't precision have to be 64 bit?


it doesnt need precision or ab to work. you can run rtss by itself without even installing px or ab.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> it doesnt need precision or ab to work. you can run rtss by itself without even installing px or ab.


Understood thanks!


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> But in order for them to work together wouldn't precision have to be 64 bit?


Typically not, they don't share code or instructions, normally just both access a shared memory location to move data between them. AB or Precision reads the sensors and writes to a certain location and RTSS (or anything else, Rainmeter for example) can read from it.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Are you calling me a liar? Your calling me a liar aren't you? It was down for me and many, many other last night for hours.
> 
> http://www.thesixthaxis.com/2014/01/03/steam-and-origin-hit-by-ddos-attacks/
> 
> pretty sure it even affected angry joe during his dota2 stream.


Wheres the official statement from Valve then?


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Are you calling me a liar? Your calling me a liar aren't you? It was down for me and many, many other last night for hours.
> 
> http://www.thesixthaxis.com/2014/01/03/steam-and-origin-hit-by-ddos-attacks/
> 
> pretty sure it even affected angry joe during his dota2 stream.


I couldn't access the store for quite a while.

As for why CS:GO worked fine, does CS:GO allow for user hosted dedicated servers like past Counter Strike titles? If that's the case then Valve being DDoS'd might not have affected the game since they're not the ones hosting servers. I don't know if that's actually the case but it seemss like a possibility.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I couldn't access the store for quite a while.
> 
> As for why CS:GO worked fine, does CS:GO allow for user hosted dedicated servers like past Counter Strike titles? If that's the case then Valve being DDoS'd might not have affected the game since they're not the ones hosting servers. I don't know if that's actually the case but it seemss like a possibility.


Matchmaking servers are hosted by Valve.
And since anyone who plays CSGO plays Competitive, thats purely Valve.

You still need a valid SteamID to join a regular non-Valve server as it verifies if you OWN the game.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Wheres the official statement from Valve then?


I don't really feel the need or desire to prove myself right and you wrong. You should try it sometime it's exhilarating. As a bonus it's how normal people behave.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I don't really feel the need or desire to prove myself right and you wrong. You should try it sometime it's exhilarating. As a bonus it's how normal people behave.


But we







or else you are just







... just kidding. I don't even know what you ladies are talking about.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> But we
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or else you are just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... just kidding. I don't even know what you ladies are talking about.


unfortunately i do because people keep quoting the bitter old maid.

do you want a quick summary of the dispute raffy?

hamzta is right and everyone else is wrong.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> unfortunately i do because people keep quoting the bitter old maid.
> 
> do you want a quick summary of the dispute raffy?
> 
> hamzta is right and everyone else is wrong.


Oh one of those guys...


----------



## amd655




----------



## lightsout

Is it back online yet?


----------



## ihatelolcats

lods mock this thread


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*


Oh, but don't you wish you could?

lol


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> lods mock this thread


Eh.. That's going a bit far don't you think? xD Maybe just a cleaning..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Oh, but don't you wish you could?
> 
> lol


Well.. He doesn't exactly have anything keeping him here. He doesn't even own the game.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> lods mock this thread
> 
> 
> 
> Eh.. That's going a bit far don't you think? xD Maybe just a cleaning..
Click to expand...

I think a great purge would be more like it, just lop off the last what... 300 pages?. Everyone can improve this thread by self-moderation.









Also, lulz


----------



## moocowman

Yeah, I know. I'm kind of bad when it comes to that.







When I realized my last argument had gone on for far too long, I simply stopped responding.


----------



## alancsalt

http://www.pcworld.com/article/2082788/steam-gaming-portal-left-for-dead-after-purported-ddos-attack.html


----------



## ihatelolcats

is bf4 a steam game?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> is bf4 a steam game?


origin only.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2082788/steam-gaming-portal-left-for-dead-after-purported-ddos-attack.html


"Gaming Portal"
Doesnt portal refer to a website?

Cause Steam was never down for me and never interrupted my gameplay.

Only time it was slow was during the last 3 sale-days at 19 pm when they updated the deals and all the kids flooded the store.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> You know, illiterate donw know how to open a .bmp
> Says the file isnt .bmp
> When it was a .bmp
> I was right.
> He was wrong.
> Yet he insisted on saying I was wrong.
> 
> Go back a couple pages and you might figure it rather amusing.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1375478/official-battlefield-4-information-discussion-thread/16020#post_21476058
> 
> I mean seriously... hes also giving Overclocking advice in the intel thread... THIS guy cant even figure out a BMP why would anyone trust him with Overclocking? Lmao!


You keep bringing this up but no one really cares except you..


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I think a great purge would be more like it, just lop off the last what... 300 pages?. Everyone can improve this thread by self-moderation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, lulz


Game fixed? HELL NO.

unrelated.



Woooosayyyyy stay calm... must not get madddddd ffffff


----------



## moocowman

How in the world did you get a scout chopper medal when you didn't do anything? xD

That skill stat is probably the most irrelevant stat in the game. It really doesn't reflect the skill of the player. I have no idea why DICE implemented it into the game.


----------



## the9quad

I have no idea how skill is calculated, it's dumb

On a side note: for everyone who's steam is down atm, don't worry about it.as long as CS:GO (only competitive people play it, it's for pros) is working, there is no problem here move along.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2082788/steam-gaming-portal-left-for-dead-after-purported-ddos-attack.html


It's just the store that's down? And it's always down or extremely slow when you most want to use it anyway. Login and friends are fine for me and I've been on all night. How exactly does not being able to purchase on Steam relate to playing BF4? If both were result from the same claimed DDOS group then it seems EA/Origin/Dice has dealt with it more efficiently, our server has been full every night and there's been maybe two hours that I couldn't access battlelog stats in the last week.

Quite amusing, Steam unavailable for hours, never mind, it's just busy, I like to wait, they're ace, the best, great. Anything EA unavailable for minutes and you know what's coming.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> It's just the store that's down? And it's always down or extremely slow when you most want to use it anyway. Login and friends are fine for me and I've been on all night. How exactly does not being able to purchase on Steam relate to playing BF4? If both were result from the same claimed DDOS group then it seems EA/Origin/Dice has dealt with it more efficiently, our server has been full every night and there's been maybe two hours that I couldn't access battlelog stats in the last week.
> 
> Quite amusing, Steam unavailable for hours, never mind, it's just busy, I like to wait, they're ace, the best, great. Anything EA unavailable for minutes and you know what's coming.


The store doesn't seem to be down currently but it seemed to be down last night. I couldn't access the store for a while. I don't know how long battlelog was down because I haven't played BF4 in a couple days.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I have no idea how skill is calculated, it's dumb
> 
> On a side note: for everyone who's steam is down atm, don't worry about it.as long as CS:GO (only competitive people play it, it's for pros) is working, there is no problem here move along.


Why would it be down? When was it down?
Friendlist always shows why steam is down if it is down... and no it wasnt down today.

They had routine maintenance about an hour ago for 2 minutes.

And steamstore != steam.

And even if Steam would be down, theres a thing called: Offline mode.

But then again, you probably never heard of that.
Downside of Offline Mode is you cant play steamworks titles online, such as CSGO, CoD etc.


----------



## moocowman

Just when you think someone couldn't possibly be any more obnoxious..

"But then again, you probably never heard of that."

...

Does anyone even know what he's trying to argue?


----------



## ihatelolcats

what does the steam store have to do with battlefield? what even is this thread anymore


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> what does the steam store have to do with battlefield? what even is this thread anymore


Apparently Origin got DDoS'd so people couldn't play BF4 which is why that was brought up and then I guess Steam got DDoS'd as well so that was brought up as well and then a specific person for some odd reason keeps trying to argue something about Steamstore =/= Steam or something like that.. I honestly have no idea what's going on at this point. All I know is that it's off-topic


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Apparently Origin got DDoS'd so people couldn't play BF4 which is why that was brought up and then I guess Steam got DDoS'd as well so that was brought up as well and then a specific person for some odd reason keeps trying to argue something about Steamstore =/= Steam or something like that.. I honestly have no idea what's going on at this point. All I know is that it's off-topic


No, you guys keep mentioning Steam, and thus I tag along.

Stop blaming it on an individual user 24/7.


----------



## Mr Nightman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> No, you guys keep mentioning Steam, and thus I tag along.
> 
> Stop blaming it on an individual user 24/7.


You just keep this goin, if we had a vote, I'm sure we all know who would be voted responsible for constant derailment...


----------



## amd655

This thread needs a cool down.

Here is some soothing melody.


----------



## moocowman

This thread needs to get on topic.. Not get more off-topic.


----------



## amd655

Never knew this thread even had a topic.


----------



## moocowman

Well it's not like you would know Mr. Doesn't-Own-BF4.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Well it's not like you would know Mr. Doesn't-Own-BF4.


I owned the Beta, that is owning BF4 enough


----------



## Mr Nightman

Anyhow decided to crank bf4 to max and am pleasantly suprised that the 7950 can handle it well, was running high before. Cant get enough of shanghai still as well haha, def one of my favorites


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Nightman*
> 
> You just keep this goin, if we had a vote, I'm sure we all know who would be voted responsible for constant derailment...


Check the last page.

Guess who mentioned Steam first? Not me. And in that same post, he provoked me. And hes mentioned once already, in this very thread, he only stir things up, to get me "worked up" apparently.
But you insit that, I derailed it?

The logic of this Forum.

And what is there to discuss about BF4 anyway that hasnt been mentioned 23913 times already?
Its not like DICE does anything to improve the game either, so nothing to discuss on the patching front.
Seems the only thing people are discussing now is the DDOS or how the stats are useless... which they are, why are they even there some of you may ask? Because its DICE and they have to beat their competitor in everything, mostly scale - why not raise the stats scale? By adding lots of useless stats, that kids WILL take seriously?


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I owned the Beta, that is owning BF4 enough


Oh come on! Buying the game itself is far enough from actually owning it.. Saying you owned the beta is like saying you own the oceans.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Nightman*
> 
> Anyhow decided to crank bf4 to max and am pleasantly suprised that the 7950 can handle it well, was running high before. Cant get enough of shanghai still as well haha, def one of my favorites


It's going to be a long time before I get to experience BF4 at anything more than low-mid settings at a higher resolution than 1600x900.









I can't say Shanghai is anywhere close to a favorite of mine. Not that it's a bad map.. I just like the other maps a lot more. I can't say I dislike any of the maps, though. I only dislike certain configurations for certain modes.


----------



## Mr Nightman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I can't say Shanghai is anywhere close to a favorite of mine. Not that it's a bad map.. I just like the other maps a lot more. I can't say I dislike any of the maps, though. I only dislike certain configurations for certain modes.


forgot to mention zavod too, def another fav


----------



## pc-illiterate

zavod311 is my favorite map. it has high ground, buildings, a forest, tank graveyard, the train cars....


----------



## Baasha

Zavod311 is indeed a great map.

One of the worst maps IMO is "Silk Road" .


----------



## moocowman

I've yet to play Silk Road. Zavod is definitely a fun map. I like flanking around the outside of the map with the scout chopper and surprising the MAA from the rear. xD


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Zavod311 is indeed a great map.
> 
> One of the worst maps IMO is "Silk Road" .


I love Silk Road. Really the only map I dislike in the entire game is Flood Zone.


----------



## JAM3S121

I like zavod, but I also hate it... too many trees in the beginning. I really like hainan or paracel storm. I honestly like the majority of the vanilla maps more then bf3 vanilla by a lot


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> zavod311 is my favorite map. it has high ground, buildings, a forest, tank graveyard, the train cars....


I play with my twin 16 yr old daughters, and that is by far our favorite map. It's definitely a classic up there with some of the best bf maps in the series imo. and yes we hate flood zone, and dawnbreaker.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Apparently Origin got DDoS'd so people couldn't play BF4 which is why that was brought up and then I guess Steam got DDoS'd as well so that was brought up as well and then a specific person for some odd reason keeps trying to argue something about Steamstore =/= Steam or something like that.. I honestly have no idea what's going on at this point. All I know is that it's off-topic


The best thing about the DDoS attacks is I figured out who the very first person would be to ever be blocked in a forum by me.









Origin and BF4 ran awesome tonight, played with no problems for a few hours.

Also, used afterburner, FRAPS, and Playclaw 5 to record some footage. I have come to the determination that AB is the one I like. I get zero fps drops using it, and I like the amount I can keep buffered in ram. It's like a ghetto shadowplay for AMD users.

In addition my KDR is getting real close to 1.5 and 4500 kills, which is not impressive unless your old and decrepit like myself and teaching some girls to play at the same time.









One of my daughters got the ace23 tonight, after one round she was like oooo they are gonna nerf that.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Nightman*
> 
> Anyhow decided to crank bf4 to max and am pleasantly suprised that the 7950 can handle it well, was running high before. Cant get enough of shanghai still as well haha, def one of my favorites


Sucks in multiplayer though. The fps drops makes it hard to compete.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> I like zavod, but I also hate it... too many trees in the beginning. I really like hainan or paracel storm. I honestly like the majority of the vanilla maps more then bf3 vanilla by a lot


You are one of the few. Many people dislike many of the maps in BF4


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Sucks in multiplayer though. The fps drops makes it hard to compete.
> You are one of the few. Many people dislike many of the maps in BF4


I think its just the opposite. Seems like a lot of people like them just fine, myself included. There are always people that complain about certain maps and you can't please everyone, but for the most part I'd say the majority are pleased with the maps. The only 2 maps I see people consistently say they don't like are Flood Zone and Op Locker.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

I love Flood Zone.

Being able to jump off the building and go through a window, then run up the stairs and pop up behind the enemy and take out an entire squad.

As busy as the map is, it's extremely versatile and it's quite easy to get away from an enemy or adapt to most situations.


----------



## Wirerat

Has anyone got a bluetooth headset to work with BF4? for some reason the voices still coming from speakers on any sound settings I try.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I think its just the opposite. Seems like a lot of people like them just fine, myself included. There are always people that complain about certain maps and you can't please everyone, but for the most part I'd say the majority are pleased with the maps. The only 2 maps I see people consistently say they don't like are Flood Zone and Op Locker.


While the usual names in bf4 youtuber consistently say they like op locker and floodzone the best.

People can like the maps just fine, but there's no denying that many are just poorly balanced, as best put forth by lvl cap in his bloated game mode video.


----------



## Akadaka

Just did this not bad score for this gun, Its not by best though.


----------



## connectwise

Where you on the team that just got wopped? Great score if so.

Scarh is badass, esp on HC.


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Where you on the team that just got wopped? Great score if so.
> 
> Scarh is badass, esp on HC.


Yeah that's a good score considering my team got smashed lol.


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I love Flood Zone.
> 
> Being able to jump off the building and go through a window, then run up the stairs and pop up behind the enemy and take out an entire squad.
> 
> As busy as the map is, it's extremely versatile and it's quite easy to get away from an enemy or adapt to most situations.


Same. In fact, I try to be stealthy and get as many knife kills as possible on it


----------



## RAFFY

Sweet I just got two more BF4 codes!


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> One of my daughters got the ace23 tonight, after one round she was like oooo they are gonna nerf that.


She seems like she knows her guns. I do agree its the 'best' gun for assault, but doesnt necessary need a nerf. I'm actually rocking a carbine now for all my classes.


----------



## connectwise

I used to do super well on floodzone. However last few days my games have been atrocious. The worst thing is I'm just missing shots in 1v1 situations that I normally would make. I used to be able to adjust left and right recoil really well, now it's terrible. Then comes long distance shooting with single bullet without using medium scope, terrible atm.

And I'm still angry at when going into a game that's alomst ending gave me -32 skill points without me doing anything.

WKLhjp;aowfijep;oiwajfepowia;jfepwoiafjpeoiwajfepoiw so angry


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> She seems like she knows her guns. I do agree its the 'best' gun for assault, but doesnt necessary need a nerf. I'm actually rocking a carbine now for all my classes.


I agree, ACE 23 is good but I can't get long range pop shots with it as reliably as the M416 still. M416 is king of all rounder still IMO, ace has great ROF but it does have more recoil although it is maintainable.


----------



## selk22

I recently started to really enjoy the Sar-21 its extremely accurate in small quick burst fire and recoil only seems to be upward which is easier for me to manage then sway. I also tried the AEK which I was amazing with in bf3 but didnt like it quite as much in bf4.. Sar-21 for now


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

*Battlefield 4 - Nvidia Surround - GTX 670 3-Way SLI:*


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> The best thing about the DDoS attacks is I figured out who the very first person would be to ever be blocked in a forum by me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Origin and BF4 ran awesome tonight, played with no problems for a few hours.
> 
> Also, used afterburner, FRAPS, and Playclaw 5 to record some footage. *I have come to the determination that AB is the one I like.* I get zero fps drops using it, and I like the amount I can keep buffered in ram. It's like a ghetto shadowplay for AMD users.
> 
> In addition my KDR is getting real close to 1.5 and 4500 kills, which is not impressive unless your old and decrepit like myself and teaching some girls to play at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my daughters got the ace23 tonight, after one round she was like oooo they are gonna nerf that.


I've used pretty much all of the programs available and I like AB the best also. I think a lot of people aren't even aware AB has built-in video capture or more people would be using it.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I've used pretty much all of the programs available and I like AB the best also. I think a lot of people aren't even aware AB has built-in video capture or more people would be using it.


If they would add a proper Benchmark portion, it would be perfect. I am gonna try putting the csv files into excel or something today and see if I can generate a quick and dirty spreadsheet with some macros and graphs and see how it works.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> I recently started to really enjoy the Sar-21 its extremely accurate in small quick burst fire and recoil only seems to be upward which is easier for me to manage then sway. I also tried the AEK which I was amazing with in bf3 but didnt like it quite as much in bf4.. Sar-21 for now


The SAR-21 is one of my favorites. I tend to use it in single shot along with the magnifier so I can switch between short and mid range. It also makes the battlelog accuracy stat a bit confusing because BL shows it to be less accurate than other AR's but it feels pinpoint accurate when you do single shot or use small bursts.


----------



## ihatelolcats

sar21 is awesome for med to long range. I'm using the scar now and its a lot of fun for hip fire. feels strong


----------



## amd655

One thing i enjoyed back in BF3 was learning harder weapons, i could dominate with the SCAR-H and weapons like the Type 88, and QBU-88.

Most of the community shied away from them because they simply can't handle them, i find it fun to learn the way of a hard handling weapon, and it did pay off, this does not seem to be the case with BF4 though, everything is Unreal Tournament laser with extra crutches.


----------



## Krusher33

I've been watching Battlefield 4 youtube videos to get my BF4 fix while at work. There's been several commentators saying "I know most of you are on Win7 but I like to play on Win8.1 for better frame rates..." or something to that effect.

Is that true?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I've been watching Battlefield 4 youtube videos to get my BF4 fix while at work. There's been several commentators saying "I know most of you are on Win7 but I like to play on Win8.1 for better frame rates..." or something to that effect.
> 
> Is that true?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/11/24/battlefield_4_windows_7_vs_81_performance_review/5


----------



## DirtDiver1978

Join the Battlefield only with a fully equipped tactical vest.......


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtDiver1978*
> 
> Join the Battlefield only with a fully equipped tactical vest.......


Like a boss


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Like a boss


Mericuh
Wearing shoes and caps/hats indoors.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> One thing i enjoyed back in BF3 was learning harder weapons, i could dominate with the SCAR-H and weapons like the Type 88, and QBU-88.
> 
> Most of the community shied away from them because they simply can't handle them, i find it fun to learn the way of a hard handling weapon, and it did pay off, this does not seem to be the case with BF4 though, everything is Unreal Tournament laser with extra crutches.


I wouldn't say that's really true at all. Just like BF3, there are guns that are easier and harder to use. That majority of the LMGs have *a lot* of spread/deviation if you fire them for any longer than short bursts. There's guns like the AEK and ACE-52 which have some pretty nasty recoil but if you can handle it, they're great guns.

I would say DMRs aren't all that easy to use as well or at least not until you unlock a DMR that's worth anything at all.

I definitely agree it's more satisfying to use the harder guns. They get overlooked because it seems a lot of people don't like a challenge. That's why so many people used the M16A3 in BF3 and use the ACE-23 in BF4. That's also why people get upset when someone better than them comes along and demolishes them.. hence the overuse of "hacks!" I mean.. that's the only way someone could beat a person using such an easy weapon and using the cheapest tactics, right? xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtDiver1978*
> 
> Join the Battlefield only with a fully equipped tactical vest.......


D'awww..


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Mericuh
> Wearing shoes and caps/hats indoors.


Wearing shoes indoors? Really? Do you really not want anyone to ever like you, ever?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I wouldn't say that's really true at all. Just like BF3, there are guns that are easier and harder to use. That majority of the LMGs have *a lot* of spread/deviation if you fire them for any longer than short bursts. There's guns like the AEK and ACE-52 which have some pretty nasty recoil but if you can handle it, they're great guns.
> 
> I would say DMRs aren't all that easy to use as well or at least not until you unlock a DMR that's worth anything at all.
> 
> I definitely agree it's more satisfying to use the harder guns. They get overlooked because it seems a lot of people don't like a challenge. That's why so many people used the M16A3 in BF3 and use the ACE-23 in BF4. That's also why people get upset when someone better than them comes along and demolishes them.. hence the overuse of "hacks!" I mean.. that's the only way someone could beat a person using such an easy weapon and using the cheapest tactics, right? xD
> D'awww..


aek was my favorite gun (when I didnt want to feel cheap) in BF3, it was my most used gun. When I wanted to feel dirty, I used the USAS-12 second most used gun. AEK wasn't that difficult to control.


----------



## amd655

Scar-H BF3 was quite a bit harder to use, short mag and a metric poop tonne of vertical recoil.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Though i used all weapons TBH, Scar was in my top 4 weapons.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Wearing shoes indoors? Really? Do you really not want anyone to ever like you, ever?


People in dense urban areas tend to wear shoes indoors for no reason.
http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/18ekqf/as_a_canadian_do_americans_really_wear_their/

lolamdlinkingirrelevant videos yet again, hunting views... buy the game already and spam your BF4 vids instead, more appropriate. Not like theres much to see anyway, just untz untz and you killing, so fun to watch -.-


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> People in dense urban areas tend to wear shoes indoors for no reason.
> http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/18ekqf/as_a_canadian_do_americans_really_wear_their/
> 
> lolamdlinkingirrelevant videos yet again, hunting views... buy the game already and spam your BF4 vids instead, more appropriate. Not like theres much to see anyway, just untz untz and you killing, so fun to watch -.-


Was aimed at the SCAR-H in BF4 compared to it's BF3 counterpart, BF4's one is far too easy, like all the weapons.

Here is the BF4 version, you see me use it a tiny bit though.


----------



## Stay Puft

Finally unlocked the M98B and it's like an old friend. Most of all of the lower sniper rifles suck except the JNG


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Finally unlocked the M98B and it's like an old friend. Most of all of the lower sniper rifles suck except the JNG


How is it compared to BF3?


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> How is it compared to BF3?


Over shadowed by the SRR-61









Man I got all these clips for my review of the CZ-75 but can't get myself to be motivated to make the video :/ I've even been messaged multiple times to make this one too.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Over shadowed by the SRR-61
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man I got all these clips for my review of the CZ-75 but can't get myself to be motivated to make the video :/ I've even been messaged multiple times to make this one too.


You can do it, hold in there soldier


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> aek was my favorite gun (when I didnt want to feel cheap) in BF3, it was my most used gun. When I wanted to feel dirty, I used the USAS-12 second most used gun. AEK wasn't that difficult to control.


It was my third most used gun in BF3 just behind the G36c and SV98. I'm happy to say that the M16A3 isn't even my top 20 weapons. I never really went the dirty cheap route in BF3 (avoided glitched/OP weapons such as the USAS-frag and M26 Dart) but in BF4, if I feel like being dirty.. I hop in the MAA. xD When I use the MAA I like to think that there's a troll-face painted on every active radar missile I launch.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> People in dense urban areas tend to wear shoes indoors for no reason.
> http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/18ekqf/as_a_canadian_do_americans_really_wear_their/
> 
> lolamdlinkingirrelevant videos yet again, hunting views... buy the game already and spam your BF4 vids instead, more appropriate. Not like theres much to see anyway, just untz untz and you killing, so fun to watch -.-


At least he's posting something Battlefield related and not talking about something so silly such as why Americans wear shoes indoors? Don't even try to pass blame for that derailment because your response to that picture was unnecessary and uncalled for to say the least.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Finally unlocked the M98B and it's like an old friend. Most of all of the lower sniper rifles suck except the JNG


They might suck if all you do is ranged sniping, but I definitely wouldn't say the suck period. The M40 and .338 are pretty good rifles. The .338 was my favorite until I unlocked the SRR-61 and I got to see what all the hubbub was about.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Wearing shoes indoors? Really? Do you really not want anyone to ever like you, ever?


Since I began frequenting this thread I started using 1 feature I never had a use for on OCN. The "block user" option. Its great, Almost like annoying posters don't even exist.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Since I began frequenting this thread I started using 1 feature I never had a use for on OCN. The "block user" option. Its great, Almost like annoying posters don't even exist.


If only it'd block when people quoted them as well.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Since I began frequenting this thread I started using 1 feature I never had a use for on OCN. The "block user" option. Its great, Almost like annoying posters don't even exist.


Hmmm.... I wonder who that could be. Such a mystery......

Great idea. I forgot about that. One block coming up.

So tired of hearing one certain person rant on and on around here.

Like a fly buzzing around my head, something must be done before I go mad.

Good-by buzzing sound.


----------



## SoloCamo

Will we ever get the L86? That's all I want to know... most support guns disappoint me...


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> It was my third most used gun in BF3 just behind the G36c and SV98. I'm happy to say that the M16A3 isn't even my top 20 weapons. I never really went the dirty cheap route in BF3 (avoided glitched/OP weapons such as the USAS-frag and M26 Dart) but in BF4, if I feel like being dirty.. I hop in the MAA. xD When I use the MAA I like to think that there's a troll-face painted on every active radar missile I launch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least he's posting something Battlefield related and not talking about something so silly such as why Americans wear shoes indoors? Don't even try to pass blame for that derailment because your response to that picture was unnecessary and uncalled for to say the least.
> They might suck if all you do is ranged sniping, but I definitely wouldn't say the suck period. The M40 and .338 are pretty good rifles. The .338 was my favorite until I unlocked the SRR-61 and I got to see what all the hubbub was about.


Not much of finding the range and adjusting kind of guy. I try and go by feeling and point and shoot for distance. Sometimes I'm right and sometimes I'm wrong. The 98B just feels like the Bf3 version and I was instantly comfortable with it. Went 20-2 with it my first round after unlock


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> If only it'd block when people quoted them as well.


Tell me about it, I thought I was rid of he who shall not be named.

Saw the quote and it was like this:



Anyway,in something tangentially related to BF4, a mantle benchmark will be hitting steam this month.

http://forums.elementalgame.com/451041

Wonder if it will make it before BF4, or if it's release requires the debut of mantle to be on BF4.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Tell me about it, I thought I was rid of he who shall not be named.
> 
> Saw the quote and it was like this


You're a liar.
Got caught.
Proven wrong.
/blocked me.
So sad.

Why isnt the game awarding me with doublexp, oh right, DICE.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Not much of finding the range and adjusting kind of guy. I try and go by feeling and point and shoot for distance. Sometimes I'm right and sometimes I'm wrong. The 98B just feels like the Bf3 version and I was instantly comfortable with it. Went 20-2 with it my first round after unlock


I'm sure the higher muzzle velocity helps a bit since you don't have to lead a target quite as much.

The biggest thing that throws me off about sniping in BF4 compared to BF3 is the vapor trails. They'll make it look like I'm hitting something when I'm just a bit off. At that point I just get too impatient.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I'm sure the higher muzzle velocity helps a bit since you don't have to lead a target quite as much.
> 
> The biggest thing that throws me off about sniping in BF4 compared to BF3 is the vapor trails. They'll make it look like I'm hitting something when I'm just a bit off. At that point I just get too impatient.


I'm so glad there is no vapor trails in BF4. It was such bs they were in bf3


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I'm so glad there is no vapor trails in BF4. It was such bs they were in bf3


Erm.. xD You might be thinking of something else. I'm talking about the vapor trails in BF4 and how they throw me off. As far as I know there weren't any in BF3 or at least that I remember.






The moment he starts sniping at around 20 seconds in you'll see what I mean by the vapor trail.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Erm.. xD You might be thinking of something else. I'm talking about the vapor trails in BF4 and how they throw me off. As far as I know there weren't any in BF3 or at least that I remember.
> 
> ~snip~


They're terrible, as best I can tell they can go out at a different speed to the bullet following behind it, and also you can make a hit but the trail goes a meter or two from the target and never intersects him, especially apparent on mid range where the target is running right to left. You lead him, make the shot, get a hit and then the trail indicates you didn't lead enough and missed totally. I play hardcore and so many times I'm convinced I've missed totally based on the trail and then a couple seconds later I get the "count's as kill 95 or whatever points" and I've actually made the shot and someone else has finished him off.


----------



## connectwise

Anyone lvl 100 yet?


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Anyone lvl 100 yet?


Yes, it ends at 110? I just need a quick million points to get there


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Anyone lvl 100 yet?


Not even close. I just got to level 46


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Anyone lvl 100 yet?


Only took like 2 weeks, they need to increase the level cap.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Anyone lvl 100 yet?


Yeah, I've been rank 110 for weeks now. Honestly, with all the XP boosts and double XP they had when it was 1st released it went by pretty fast. Too fast in my opinion.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Only took like 2 weeks, they need to increase the level cap.


I heard they're adding 10 levels with every expansion. That would raise the total level to 140 - just 5 levels short of BF3.


----------



## bluedevil

Anyone here run a smaller monitor strictly for battlescreen? Just thinking of ordering a extra wall mount for my old dell 15" monitor.


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Anyone here run a smaller monitor strictly for battlescreen? Just thinking of ordering a extra wall mount for my old dell 15" monitor.


I have my 27" for the game and a 23" for Battlescreen.


----------



## Witchdoctor

keep getting this when i try to log on ?

*Online login is currently unavailable*

Any help would be appreciated, have been getting this for two days now ?

Thanks


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Not even close. I just got to level 46


Stay Puft, I played with you the other day on a HC server. I had just shot you down with an IGLA missile on the Hainan Resort map, and I then said hey, I know you from OCN in chat.









I'm rank 110 BTW.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Anyone lvl 100 yet?


110...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I heard they're adding 10 levels with every expansion. That would raise the total level to 140 - just 5 levels short of BF3.


The cap should be 150, not 140. 100 for the base game and +10 for each of the 5 expansions.


----------



## amd655

Needs to be 300.


----------



## keikei

Battlefield 4: Current State - Can It Recover? (Battlefield 4 Gameplay/Commentary)





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Needs to be 300.


I wouldnt mind. DICE would need to create a ton of unlocks though...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Needs to be 300.


LOL, maybe in BF5 with 20 DLC packs...


----------



## grunion

Are there any good commander video tuts out there?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Stay Puft, I played with you the other day on a HC server. I had just shot you down with an IGLA missile on the Hainan Resort map, and I then said hey, I know you from OCN in chat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm rank 110 BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 110...


I remember







I only play on hardcore servers


----------



## keikei

Greetings Gentlemen,

i've run out of guns to unlock that I might use, except for *pistols*. Can anyone recommend me some with potential attachments? I like how you can only use the pistol when swimming in water. Definitely heightens the adrenaline!


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Greetings Gentlemen,
> 
> i've run out of guns to unlock that I might use, except for *pistols*. Can anyone recommend me some with potential attachments? I like how you can only use the pistol when swimming in water. Definitely heightens the adrenaline!


For pretty much any pistol I use Flash hider ( or muzzle break if I don't have flash hider), 1 of the lasers (I prefer green, harder to see for the enemy when you're trying to sneak up on them), and Delta RDS sight.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> For pretty much any pistol I use Flash hider ( or muzzle break if I don't have flash hider), 1 of the lasers (I prefer green, harder to see for the enemy when you're trying to sneak up on them), and Delta RDS sight.


Whats your go-to pistol and why?


----------



## moocowman

As far as pistols go and using them as a secondary (not just a pistols match) I have to say M9 and MP443 are both solid choices until you unlock the 93r which, IMO, is hands down the most reliable secondary.

Attachments.. Ghost ring is an obvious choice for regular pistols and I like the mini RDS for the 93r. For accessories, I usually go with laser sight because I'm not always in a situation where a flashlight will blind someone. Lastly, barrel attachments.. Obviously flash hider is desired but only obtained through battlepacks. I've never run with a heavy barrel on a pistol so I honestly can't say anything about that but it's mainly between whether you want to stay hidden (suppressor) while losing some hip-fire accuracy and lower muzzle velocity (doesn't matter all that much on a pistol) or whether you want more stability (compensator/muzzle break) while losing some accuracy.

Unfortunately I've found the heavy hitters such as the M1911, CZ-75, and C45 a bit lacking in BF4. If you can handle them, they can be decent secondaries but I don't think they hold up as well compared to the others. I personally like the CZ-75 the most out of all of them because it has a nice feel to it, but I'd still pick guns with larger magazines over power. Again, that is just my personal opinion.


----------



## the9quad

I use the starter pistol, even in pistol only matches it serves it's purpose. Plus it's humiliating. ghost ring/laser.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Whats your go-to pistol and why?


I've used all of them and was pretty partial to the MP-443 or P226 for a long time. Until I started using the QSZ-92 to complete an assignment. It seems so accurate,stable and powerful that sometimes I think maybe they messed up the stats or something on it. I prefer it over all the others.

This is the only video I've got of me using it and its really short but this pistol just feels so damn powerful:


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I use the starter pistol, even in pistol only matches it serves it's purpose. Plus it's humiliating. ghost ring/laser.


The P226 isn't a bad pistol at all. I wouldn't feel humiliated if I got killed by one. xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I've used all of them and was pretty partial to the MP-443 or P226 for a long time. Until I started using the QSZ-92 to complete an assignment. It seems so accurate,stable and powerful that sometimes I think maybe they messed up the stats or something on it. I prefer it over all the others.
> 
> This is the only video I've got of me using it and its really short but this pistol just feels so damn powerful:


Apparently the QSZ-92 along with the FN57 have the lowest damage per shot out of any of the semi-auto pistols.

I guess I was wrong saying the CZ-75 a heavy hitter as well because apparently it does the same damage as the M9, MP443, etc. I guess the reason it feels so powerful to me is that it has a better drop-off than any of those pistols.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> The P226 isn't a bad pistol at all. I wouldn't feel humiliated if I got killed by one. xD
> Apparently the QSZ-92 along with the FN57 have the lowest damage per shot out of any of the semi-auto pistols.
> 
> I guess I was wrong saying the CZ-75 a heavy hitter as well because apparently it does the same damage as the M9, MP443, etc. I guess the reason it feels so powerful to me is that it has a better drop-off than any of those pistols.


The semi-auto setting might be the reason. I'm still on the initial pistol, only single shot fire. It feels like forever to drop someone, but when I do, I know the guy at the other end is saying, 'are you serious!?'.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I remember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only play on hardcore servers


But that no battlescreen tho.

Haven't been able to connect to a single server this last few days.

"game disconnected, could not join server".


----------



## tazmo8448

Not to mention the upswing in amd 3 gb gfx prices with the litecoin and bitcoin people scarfing all the cards up so they can get a high end nvidia. the dogs.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> The semi-auto setting might be the reason. I'm still on the initial pistol, only single shot fire. It feels like forever to drop someone, but when I do, I know the guy at the other end is saying, 'are you serious!?'.


A good way to level pistols pretty fast is playing on pistol only servers. Otherwise leveling pistols takes quite a long time. I played them until I unlocked the 93r which is definitely a pistol that holds its own when it comes to normal servers.

I just wish the .44 wasn't so useless.







Even in pistol only servers, it's not the greatest. It does feel extremely powerful, but it's just so impractical to use. I was also disappointed with the Compact 45. It feels like it's all over the place when it comes to spread. It just doesn't feel like any of the shots go where I'm aiming.


----------



## bond32

I love the .44, mainly just because I like the real gun. But my pistol of choice is the .45 compact, which I believe is identical to the 1911 except it has a few more rounds.


----------



## james8

the trigger lags on the revolvers make them absolutely inferior unless u got lucky.


----------



## jayfkay

m9 seems to be the best pistol really. at least its whan Ive been doing best with on pistol servers. its a good allrounder and powerful.

i was excited for the USP 45 as well but meh.. firerate is really a letdown (as symthik shows but i had hope)´and spread isnt good. also it shows it has 15 bullets in battlelog, but it only has 11 or 12.

and yes revolvers are just too slow


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> the trigger lags on the revolvers make them absolutely inferior unless u got lucky.


Or if the person you're firing at is AFK.. or if you're incredibly good at getting headshots with it.

I like it.. I feel like a "word I'm not allowed to say on OCN but it starts with bad and ends with ss" when firing it. It's just so incredibly useless compared to any of the other sidearms. I was so excited when I finally unlocked it but it was followed by a feeling of disappointment the moment I started using it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> m9 seems to be the best pistol really. at least its whan Ive been doing best with on pistol servers. its a good allrounder and powerful.
> 
> i was excited for the USP 45 as well but meh.. firerate is really a letdown (as symthik shows but i had hope)´and spread isnt good. also it shows it has 15 bullets in battlelog, but it only has 11 or 12.
> 
> and yes revolvers are just too slow


Where does it say that it holds 15 rounds on battlelog?

*edit* Oh I see where. Odd.


----------



## JJHCRazor

Does anyone know if they plan to bring in a game mode like Gun Master from BF3?

Really enjoyed those maps.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJHCRazor*
> 
> Does anyone know if they plan to bring in a game mode like Gun Master from BF3?
> 
> Really enjoyed those maps.


I honestly don't doubt DICE will bring back that game mode. Look at china rising, it has 'air superiority'. 2nd assault brings back 'capture the flag'. Its only a matter of time 'Gun Master' gets released. The question is, which DLC will it come with. I think the mode really tests your gun play ability and how proficient you are with any gun.


----------



## rogerthat1945

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*
> 
> I have my 27" for the game and a 23" for Battlescreen.


Me too.

Works great.

Also works with a very old 17-inch illyama that still works perfect at sub-720p (emergency monitor only)


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJHCRazor*
> 
> Does anyone know if they plan to bring in a game mode like Gun Master from BF3?
> 
> Really enjoyed those maps.


I really don't understand why DICE didn't bring it back for vanilla BF4. It's not like it requires a new map configuration.. It just uses the same one as TDM and domination or at least it did in the CQ pack for BF3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I honestly don't doubt DICE will bring back that game mode. Look at china rising, it has 'air superiority'. 2nd assault brings back 'capture the flag'. Its only a matter of time 'Gun Master' gets released. The question is, which DLC will it come with. I think the mode really tests your gun play ability and how proficient you are with any gun.


The thing that kinda sucks the most about that is that it means the mode will only be available for the four maps from the DLC it comes back with. I really would have liked to see that mode for all maps.

I really liked Gun Master for warming up as well as being an excellent way to kill a few minutes waiting for something since the matches are so quick. It's also the mode I get called hacker the most in..


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> The thing that kinda sucks the most about that is that it means the mode will only be available for the four maps from the DLC it comes back with. I really would have liked to see that mode for all maps.


Is that how it works for air superiority? You can only play that mode in china rising maps? That sounds really lame.


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Ace 52 CQB, is this still the best Carbine in the game?

I'm not a huge carbine fan in general, but being a noob to the series I'm enjoying playing Conquest Large...and my best play style is Engineer so I can shoot down choppers and blow up tanks. PDW's are too short ranged, DMR's are crap.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Ace 52 CQB, is this still the best Carbine in the game?
> 
> I'm not a huge carbine fan in general, but being a noob to the series I'm enjoying playing Conquest Large...and my best play style is Engineer so I can shoot down choppers and blow up tanks. PDW's are too short ranged, DMR's are crap.


ACE 52 CQB imo is pretty much the best carbine, yes. I know PDWs are supposed to be short range but with the UMP-9 you can still do pretty decent on medium range targets. The UMP-9 is my 2nd most used weapon.


----------



## hamzta09

What is wrong with youtube lately.

1080p looks like 360p with their HTML5 crap -.-


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Ace 52 CQB, is this still the best Carbine in the game?
> 
> I'm not a huge carbine fan in general, but being a noob to the series I'm enjoying playing Conquest Large...and my best play style is Engineer so I can shoot down choppers and blow up tanks. PDW's are too short ranged, DMR's are crap.


Personally, I think is the ACE 23 of carbines, so imo I agree with that statement. It basically matches the ACE 23 in most stats, except for range and accuracy, but comes very close to it.


----------



## amd655

Might grab this game soon guys, not sure if i should sell my 290 and grab a 780 though purely for shadowplay, i sold my 780 sli rig before i had chance to try it lol.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Might grab this game soon guys, not sure if i should sell my 290 and grab a 780 though purely for shadowplay, i sold my 780 sli rig before i had chance to try it lol.


I'd at least wait to sell it til after mantle hits, that way you can check it out than sell it. You'll be kicking yourself, when it comes out that you didn't at least wait to try it yourself For sure the 780ti's are better cards but they aren't going anywhere.


----------



## avirex81

I love my 290's. I would stick with the 290. If you have money to dish out then the 780ti's are the way to go, but that is money. Luckily I bought my cards when the prices weren't inflated.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avirex81*
> 
> I love my 290's. I would stick with the 290. If you have money to dish out then the 780ti's are the way to go, but that is money. Luckily I bought my cards when the prices weren't inflated.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I'd at least wait to sell it til after mantle hits, that way you can check it out than sell it. You'll be kicking yourself, when it comes out that you didn't at least wait to try it yourself For sure the 780ti's are better cards but they aren't going anywhere.


Oh, i typed it as a say in head type of thing, not serious about it, just a thought








I do quite a bit of YT stuff, though been a bit silent more than usual.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Oh, i typed it as a say in head type of thing, not serious about it, just a thought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do quite a bit of YT stuff, though been a bit silent more than usual.


I've been using afterburner with write to ram, and it hasnt impacted performance at all. have you tried it?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I've been using afterburner with write to ram, and it hasnt impacted performance at all. have you tried it?


Never even heard of it, i am intrigued, but don't i need more ram?


----------



## james8

yea revolvers were badass in BF3.

BF4 no one uses them.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Ace 52 CQB, is this still the best Carbine in the game?
> 
> I'm not a huge carbine fan in general, but being a noob to the series I'm enjoying playing Conquest Large...and my best play style is Engineer so I can shoot down choppers and blow up tanks. PDW's are too short ranged, DMR's are crap.


Ace 52 is good for close range, it's high damage like the SCAR-H, but less accurate.

Ace 21 is decent all around similar to ace 23

ACW-R is my favorite; high rate of fire and fairly accurate.


----------



## pc-illiterate

the dmr's are not crap.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Ace 52 is good for close range, it's high damage like the SCAR-H, but less accurate.
> 
> Ace 21 is decent all around similar to ace 23
> 
> *ACW-R is my favorite; high rate of fire and fairly accurate*.


First rule about fight club, is dont talk about fight club....


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> the dmr's are not crap.


They are.

Why pick a DMR over an M40A1


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> the dmr's are not crap.


Yeah they are. They're for noob snipers


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> the dmr's are not crap.
> 
> 
> 
> They are.
> 
> Why pick a DMR over an M40A1
Click to expand...

rate of fire? lol


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> rate of fire? lol


Perhaps


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



if one cant aim.


----------



## keikei

Why DMRs Stink And What Should Be Done (Battlefield 4 Gameplay/Commentary)






The vid pretty much sums up the current plight of the DMR's.


----------



## pc-illiterate

mk11 mod 0, sks, svd 12, m39 emr
the 3 most used semi-automatic sniper rifles in bf3. they dont suck. user error.
pick the m4a01? the scout elite? but thats sniper rifle-recon class. maybe i dont want to be a sniper? a sniper cant carry rockets or mines or med kits or ammo. derpa damned derp.
user error all over the thread.


----------



## bgtrance

Anyone else on here love the M98B as much as me? Once I got used to the thick vapor trail and bullet drop in BF4, its definitely a killing machine. Best sniper rifle for moving targets hands down. I use that and the 93R which for close quarters its brilliant.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Anyone else on here love the M98B as much as me? Once I got used to the thick vapor trail and bullet drop in BF4, its definitely a killing machine. Best sniper rifle for moving targets hands down. I use that and the 93R which for close quarters its brilliant.


Love the 98B


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Anyone else on here love the M98B as much as me? Once I got used to the thick vapor trail and bullet drop in BF4, its definitely a killing machine. Best sniper rifle for moving targets hands down. I use that and the 93R which for close quarters its brilliant.


love the m98b, I got a lot of kills with the m40a5 and the m40 is probably more rewarding to get a 300+ meter kill with but its frickin hard as hell for me. The m98b is a beast 100-250 meters, bullet moves so fast. I use the 93r but I don't like it as much as the bf3 version, and I also run out of ammo with it a lot if I get close to the enemies.

What carbine is really good with silencer? I like the aku12 but it shoots slow..haven't really tried them all out even though I think I have them all unlocked.


----------



## theturbofd

Finally made the video explaining why the CZ-75 sucks


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Finally made the video explaining why the CZ-75 sucks


Nice video








Although i don't play the game, i agree with the 40 cal thing, it should deliver what a 40 cal round can... LOTS of damage.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> mk11 mod 0, sks, svd 12, m39 emr
> the 3 most used semi-automatic sniper rifles in bf3. they dont suck. user error.
> pick the m4a01? the scout elite? but thats sniper rifle-recon class. maybe i dont want to be a sniper? a sniper cant carry rockets or mines or med kits or ammo. derpa damned derp.
> user error all over the thread.


You listed four rifles.. xD

I don't see how their performance and usage in BF3 is relevant to BF4 considering they did receive a nerf in BF4.

I can't really comment on them since I still haven't unlocked anything past the MK11. I just don't find the RFB and MK11 that fun to use.


----------



## theturbofd

Dice employee dicepixel saw my video and should be changing the CZ-75s damage next patch.


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Nice video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although i don't play the game, i agree with the 40 cal thing, it should deliver what a 40 cal round can... LOTS of damage.


Why don't you play the game?


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> Why don't you play the game?


He doesn't have it. xD


----------



## 352227

Guys, any tips for UCAV kills?? I want to unlock the airburst but I need 20 kills - for some reason when you kill someone in a vehicle it doesn't count towards the kill target!


----------



## unph4zed

Some interesting posts I found regarding the netcode and the 10hz tick rate by BF4s lead scripter sliced lime. http://www.reddit.com/user/sliced_lime

I still have hope.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sliced_lime on Reddit*
> The "net code" issues are mostly not really related to networking code at all. Some of the problems have been in weapon bullet trajectory simulation, for instance, others in peripheral systems that relate to networking but aren't the networking code itself, like a problem with the networked sync of cameras.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sliced_lime on Reddit*
> Right - that's an entirely reasonable thing to expect, of course. I'm not saying it can't be improved or wouldn't improve from an increased tick rate, only that we need to fix these problems first since they'd cause problems no matter what the tick rate.
> Also we need to keep in mind that we want to do tests on what different tick rates do for gameplay based on a working game, otherwise the information we get out of such a test will be somewhat flawed. So I'm not saying it won't ever happen (nor can I promise that it will), only that it's not our focus right now because it's not the immediate concern.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sliced_lime on Reddit*
> I've written quite a lot about the real causes of "netcode" issues in various threads on here before but in summary you could say the main issues are related to bugs in the game simulation.
> BF4 runs with the same simulation and network rate setup as BF3. There is no reason to believe that BF4 wont play as well as BF3 did (or better), once we've managed to fix these bugs. That is our primary focus right now.


----------



## crun

Any GTX780+Haswell user (preferably i5-4670 with average OC, like 4.2-4.3k) would like to do a BF4 experiment?

Few months ago I have benchmarked my games in BF4 on a 7950 paired with i5-750 on different maps, on ultra settings (sometimes with AA).
Results are available >>HERE<<

I would like to do the same with GTX 780, but this time on CQ Large 64 players servers. I don't want to do it in ultra details - I am getting a G-Sync monitor once it is available, so I am aiming for at least ~120fps average.

I have benchmarked two maps already:





I would like to compare my results to a similiar rig, but with a Haswell processor. The reason why I want to do this is that I want to upgrade my platform to i5-4670k+Asrock Z87 Extreme 4 and I am wondering how much boost it is going to be in CPU demanding games, like BF4 64-players multiplayer.

If you want to participate in this test, set your details to: ultra textures, rest high. Disable ambient oclusion. Set aa to 2xMSAA. Resolution 1920x1080. V-Sync obviously OFF. (sorry for polish version, but EA forced us to play it - no english version for us) I used FOV=70, but it doesn't impact performance too much I think.
You will need FRAPS to benchmark it. You can either send to me FPS files (e.g. _bf4 2014-01-06 16-40-15-68 fps.csv_) or public charts yourself (making them is not exactly hard).
If you do send it to me, remember to attach your rig information and map you played on!

Try to engage into bigger fights often, because it is pointless if you drive around in a jeep and avoid firefights. Obviously this test cannot be objective, but with let's say 40-60 min of gameplay on different maps, it should give some insight how CPU can benefit in this game.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> Any GTX780+Haswell user (preferably i5-4670 with average OC, like 4.2-4.3k) would like to do a BF4 experiment?
> 
> Few months ago I have benchmarked my games in BF4 on a 7950 paired with i5-750 on different maps, on ultra settings (sometimes with AA).
> Results are available >>HERE<<
> 
> I would like to do the same with GTX 780, but this time on CQ Large 64 players servers. I don't want to do it in ultra details - I am getting a G-Sync monitor once it is available, so I am aiming for at least ~120fps average.
> 
> I have benchmarked two maps already:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to compare my results to a similiar rig, but with a Haswell processor. The reason why I want to do this is that I want to upgrade my platform to i5-4670k+Asrock Z87 Extreme 4 and I am wondering how much boost it is going to be in CPU demanding games, like BF4 64-players multiplayer.
> 
> If you want to participate in this test, set your details to: ultra textures, rest high. Disable ambient oclusion. Set aa to 2xMSAA. Resolution 1920x1080. V-Sync obviously OFF. (sorry for polish version, but EA forced us to play it - no english version for us) I used FOV=70, but it doesn't impact performance too much I think.
> You will need FRAPS to benchmark it. You can either send to me FPS files (e.g. _bf4 2014-01-06 16-40-15-68 fps.csv_) or public charts yourself (making them is not exactly hard).
> If you do send it to me, remember to attach your rig information and map you played on!
> 
> Try to engage into bigger fights often, because it is pointless if you drive around in a jeep and avoid firefights. Obviously this test cannot be objective, but with let's say 40-60 min of gameplay on different maps, it should give some insight how CPU can benefit in this game.


I would just overclock your 750 more and wait.


----------



## crun

I can't overclock it more. I lost in the silicon lottery.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Dice employee dicepixel saw my video and should be changing the CZ-75s damage next patch.


Precisely, if DICE doesn't know the issues with the game, they wont do anything about it. Speaking of which, any news on 2nd Assault or next patch?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Dice employee dicepixel saw my video and should be changing the CZ-75s damage next patch.


wow, thats cool


----------



## b.walker36

I unlocked the Sig SG553 wow I love this thing with the holo sight. I just need to unlock the heavy barrel for it.

I am extremely disappointed with the Remington 700 (M40A5) Maybe its all snipers but a solid chest shot should destroy a soldier at sub 500m. Probably from a further distance as well. Its one hell of a rifle.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Dice employee dicepixel saw my video and should be changing the CZ-75s damage next patch.


Oh Gawd here we go! This is to powerful and so is that lets nerf everything but the sniper rifles,u need to quit worrying about what is to powerful and make a video abou the crappy netcode and other bugs they need to fix! Do u people not think in real life one weapon has more damage than another?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Dice employee dicepixel saw my video and should be changing the CZ-75s damage next patch.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Gawd here we go! This is to powerful and so is that lets nerf everything but the sniper rifles,u need to quit worrying about what is to powerful and make a video abou the crappy netcode and other bugs they need to fix! Do u people not think in real life one weapon has more damage than another?
Click to expand...

maybe you should watch the video lol


----------



## Baasha

I posted this on another thread - would appreciate any advice/help.
Quote:


> Guys, can someone explain the "Pagefile usage" parameter in Afterburner vis-a-vis BF4?
> 
> I set my pagefile on my rig to 8GB (8192MB) but on the OSD, I see 25.5GB being used! o_0
> 
> Is that right? Something seems way off or I'm not reading it correctly.
> 
> The RAM usage is around 7GB but when I have the pagefile usage checked, it shows up like this: RAM: 7105MB, 25542MB The # on the right is the pagefile usage.
> 
> What is the optimum pagefile size? Is there such a thing? I followed Sean's Win 8 install guide on OCN and initially set my pagefile to 2GB but had a few games freeze on me - increasing it eliminated that issue but I'm wondering if there's more to the pagefile on the computer and how certain programs/games use it(?).


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I unlocked the Sig SG553 wow I love this thing with the holo sight. I just need to unlock the heavy barrel for it.
> 
> I am extremely disappointed with the Remington 700 (M40A5) Maybe its all snipers but a solid chest shot should destroy a soldier at sub 500m. Probably from a further distance as well. Its one hell of a rifle.


I get a lot of 1 shot kills with the M40A5 and .338 while in close range.
Oddly enough the M98B I get a huge amount of 1 HP shots, which lead to my death. Very annoying.

I think it is under 100m is considered close range? Or might be 50m?
Either case this is a balance issue for all snipers. Anything outside of close range needs a headshot for 1HK.


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Oh Gawd here we go! This is to powerful and so is that lets nerf everything but the sniper rifles,u need to quit worrying about what is to powerful and make a video abou the crappy netcode and other bugs they need to fix! Do u people not think in real life one weapon has more damage than another?


So what you're saying is you didn't watch the video?


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I get a lot of 1 shot kills with the M40A5 and .338 while in close range.
> Oddly enough the M98B I get a huge amount of 1 HP shots, which lead to my death. Very annoying.
> 
> I think it is under 100m is considered close range? Or might be 50m?
> Either case this is a balance issue for all snipers. Anything outside of close range needs a headshot for 1HK.


The scout elite and another lose dmg before 100m but honestly it must be a balance thing because a .308 cartridge at 300meters would go through a vest lol.

I watched some sniper videos and it looks like so much fun. I need to pratice and get better


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Finally made the video explaining why the CZ-75 sucks


Remind me never to be on the opposite end of a pistol from you.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I unlocked the Sig *SG553* wow I love this thing with the holo sight. I just need to unlock the heavy barrel for it.
> 
> I am extremely disappointed with the Remington 700 (M40A5) Maybe its all snipers but a solid chest shot should destroy a soldier at sub 500m. Probably from a further distance as well. Its one hell of a rifle.


In my top 5 fav guns and real strange for me is the fact is the only gun from bf3/bf4 which i use without any sight at all, I have no idea why, the only attachment I use is the angled grip, not even a barrel. I hit roughly 19-23% avg with it like that on cq large.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> So what you're saying is you didn't watch the video?


I did and what im saying is dont use it ,they need to focus on fixing the core game not some junk pistol! So please go troll elsewhere


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> In my top 5 fav guns and real strange for me is the fact is the only gun from bf3/bf4 which i use without any sight at all, I have no idea why, the only attachment I use is the angled grip, not even a barrel. I hit roughly 19-23% avg with it like that on cq large.


It's actually a really sick weapon in real life too. The Navy Seal "Deadliest Warrior" use it as their mid range weapon and destroy the commando. I find the iron sights on it to be the least over bearing. They are simplistic which makes them easy to use. I prefer the holo for the 1x mag though. Makes those just outside close range much more effective.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> the trigger lags on the revolvers make them absolutely inferior unless u got lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> Or if the person you're firing at is AFK.. or if you're incredibly good at getting headshots with it.
> 
> I like it.. I feel like a "word I'm not allowed to say on OCN but it starts with bad and ends with ss" when firing it. It's just so incredibly useless compared to any of the other sidearms. I was so excited when I finally unlocked it but it was followed by a feeling of disappointment the moment I started using it.
Click to expand...

I had a similar experience when I first shot the Rex, I was excited to unlock a heavy hitter and ditch the starter pew pew pistols, but its just tooo slow for me. I have to have a pistol that I can spam a bit. 1911 was my goto for the most part in BF3, heavy hitter and I could spam fire it well if I needed to. But I also don't want to use 5-7 shots to kill someone either, that's just ridiculous, and what those weaker pistols need. Going to be a while before I can unlock another good pistol it seems.

I did see a really sweet BF4 clip where someone got 4 headshots in a row with the .44, some sweet skills there.

In other news, I got a cool underwater knifing, last 10 seconds of the match, haha. It was like Jaws... swimming underneath him, then to the surface and enter dog tag stealing animation, cut to black screen


----------



## JAM3S121

Wanted to rage earlier today, had a dv15 and shot a TV missile at a attack heli and it didn't one shot kill or even light the attack heli on fire..I was pretty mad because the pilot was quite good and was going like 20 and 3 destroying our team. Its not exactly easy to hit heli's with the TV missile although the attack heli is MUCH easier than the scout heli.. (the attack heli literally moves like a boat in bf4 it feels like).

then I shot a rpg at a transport heli and it hit the tail and didnt even kill it.. i was like ***?? I've killed a lot of scout heli's with rpgs and even attack heli's but it didn't one shot the transport?


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Wanted to rage earlier today, had a dv15 and shot a TV missile at a attack heli and it didn't one shot kill or even light the attack heli on fire..I was pretty mad because the pilot was quite good and was going like 20 and 3 destroying our team. Its not exactly easy to hit heli's with the TV missile although the attack heli is MUCH easier than the scout heli.. (the attack heli literally moves like a boat in bf4 it feels like).
> 
> then I shot a rpg at a transport heli and it hit the tail and didnt even kill it.. i was like ***?? I've killed a lot of scout heli's with rpgs and even attack heli's but it didn't one shot the transport?


SMAW is better in this regard, the shot doesn't arc as much and the rocket travels faster. I love it when the Little Bird pilots get in close, gets them every time.


----------



## JAM3S121

Does the smaw do the same damage as RPGS?

I know with the rpg u really gotta aim it carefully unless you have that heli pilot whos a try hard who trys to run you over and you him in the face. I had a guy do 3-4 passes on me and he couldn't kill me on the bridge in seige of shanghai, i was in a transport vehicle using the mounted 50 cal to kill people. He eventually lit my transport on fire so i got out and gave him a rpg to the face.


----------



## Aparition

SMAW does least damage, but fastest warhead and has some lock on ability (homes in).


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> SMAW does least damage, but fastest warhead and has some lock on ability (homes in).


Enough damage to one-shot a scout chopper.


----------



## JAM3S121

I wish they still had the carl gustav but then again that thing did to much damage.


----------



## Stay Puft

Shadowplay is a very nice feature. Just used it for the first time and i'm pleasantly surprised. Did some dual core testing with multiplayer. Ran like a charm. I wouldnt have an issue telling someone to get a 4130


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> I did and what im saying is dont use it ,they need to focus on fixing the core game not some junk pistol! So please go troll elsewhere


Misunderstood the point you were trying to make, my bad.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Misunderstood the point you were trying to make, my bad.


No problem


----------



## vltor

I just purchased another hard drive and have made it my primary drive. Since purchasing this drive I've copied and pasted the BF4 folder from the x86 file onto my new hard drive. However, when I try to launch the game, battlelog and origin are not recognizing that I have the game on my new hard drive. Do i re-download the game and delete the old bf4 file? I have no clue what to do and do not want two copies of the same game on one hard drive


----------



## Loktar Ogar

There is a guide found in Google (forgot the link)... But you need to install Origin app first before you copy and paste the game files to the destination folder. Run the Origin app and download BF4 game until 1% then stop and close app. Then, copy the game files to the destination folder and run the Origin app again and wait about 5 mins.

Well, that's what i have done if i recall it correctly...


----------



## vltor

Well I had already copied and pasted the bf4 file on to the new hard drive. Should I remove origin and cut and paste the bf4 file onto the old hard drive then redownload origin onto the new HDD then proceed as you explained?


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Oh Gawd here we go! This is to powerful and so is that lets nerf everything but the sniper rifles,u need to quit worrying about what is to powerful and make a video abou the crappy netcode and other bugs they need to fix! Do u people not think in real life one weapon has more damage than another?


Yea so you didn't watch the video because if you did then you would know I'm not arguing that it's powerful at all. I'm arguing that there's no reason to choose it because there's nothing to make it stand out from the rest.

Do I care about real life weapon damage? Have you even owned a .40 S&W? Let alone an AR-15? What were you getting at with that statement in a video game thread?


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Basically you should install and run the Origin app prior to the BF4 game files pasted in the destination folder... If you already pasted the game files you may remove it first then run the Origin app. The Origin app will automatically create the folders for the BF4 once the download initiated, then you can transfer / paste the BF4 game files to the folders that the Origin created and then run Origin again to complete the process and it may take about 5mins.


----------



## hamzta09

So when will they fix the killtrading and that when you shoot at guy pointblank, blood squirts out and hes still at 100hp whilst he insta kills you.


----------



## Stay Puft

I unlocked the SRR-61. My life is now complete


----------



## ihatelolcats

fixing the game is not a priority. there are other bugs that need fixing first (?)


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> fixing the game is not a priority. there are other bugs that need fixing first (?)


Like a pistol.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Finally made the video explaining why the CZ-75 sucks


That FOV, I don't think I'd ever get use to that high.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Wanted to rage earlier today, had a dv15 and shot a TV missile at a attack heli and it didn't one shot kill or even light the attack heli on fire..I was pretty mad because the pilot was quite good and was going like 20 and 3 destroying our team. Its not exactly easy to hit heli's with the TV missile although the attack heli is MUCH easier than the scout heli.. (the attack heli literally moves like a boat in bf4 it feels like).
> 
> then I shot a rpg at a transport heli and it hit the tail and didnt even kill it.. i was like ***?? I've killed a lot of scout heli's with rpgs and even attack heli's but it didn't one shot the transport?


I've been 1 shotted while in the scout by rpgs. Very "I MAD" experience.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Why DMRs Stink And What Should Be Done (Battlefield 4 Gameplay/Commentary)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vid pretty much sums up the current plight of the DMR's.


Yeah I've been dmr'ing for a while. I've seen that video back then as well. You can still make it work though, esp on HC servers, 2 shot kill. On some maps they're atrocious. Like Guilin where the distances are either too long or too shot where you're beaten out easy by bolt snipers or machine guns.





I thought camo's supposed to make you INVISIBLEEE


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> That FOV, I don't think I'd ever get use to that high.


It looks like theturbofd is playing at an FOV of 120. Initially, it does look/feel strange, but you'll get use to it, and won't go back.


----------



## the9quad

Someone posted this bf4 with mantle


----------



## DoomDash

I almost bought 290X's because of mantel but Shadowplay kept me from switching.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Someone posted this bf4 with mantle


what a weak debut lol. poor presentation
but im still happy to see it


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I almost bought 290X's because of mantel but Shadowplay kept me from switching.


Shadowplay is sweet, I just pre record to after burner. works great no fps drops at all.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Shadowplay is sweet, I just pre record to after burner. works great no fps drops at all.


I've had some issues with afterburner/precisionx so I don't even run them anymore. How does the recording work with them though, kind of like Shadowplay?

I also plan on streaming with shadowplay.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I've had some issues with afterburner/precisionx so I don't even run them anymore. How does the recording work with them though, kind of like Shadowplay?
> 
> I also plan on streaming with shadowplay.


yeah works just like shadow play, you can pre record to ram or to a hard disk. as far as streaming, can you do that directly through shadow play to twitch or do you have to use something like OBS?

Not knocking Nvidia shadowplay btw, it's a awesome feature.


----------



## M3TAl

What exactly is prerecording? I've used the AB video capture a little bit recording direct to my RAID-0 WD Blue drives with the MJPEG compression 68% quality. I get varying amounts of FPS drop depending on the game.

What's the difference between video capture and video prerecord?


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> It looks like theturbofd is playing at an FOV of 120. Initially, it does look/feel strange, but you'll get use to it, and won't go back.


I actually did go back.. Although I wasn't that high. I was at 100.. I dropped it down to 85 because I really wasn't feeling it after a while. The distortion was a bit too much and I didn't really see it as necessary in a game like BF4.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> what a weak debut lol. poor presentation
> but im still happy to see it


I think the Oxide presentation was quite a bit less underwhelming. It also doesn't help that the quality of that video is awful and just under two minutes long. You don't really get a good idea of what's going on.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> yeah works just like shadow play, you can pre record to ram or to a hard disk. as far as streaming, can you do that directly through shadow play to twitch or do you have to use something like OBS?
> 
> Not knocking Nvidia shadowplay btw, it's a awesome feature.


Its not the same.

Shadowplay has 0 fps drops at 1080p 60fps, and you can stream if you so choose to.

And recording to ram is silly, because it only works for a very limited size/length.
Unless you sit on 32GB ram and got 24+ to spare.


----------



## connectwise

Can you elaborate on what shadowplay's about. I wanna get a 290x too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> It looks like theturbofd is playing at an FOV of 120. Initially, it does look/feel strange, but you'll get use to it, and won't go back.


Na, the problem is ADS bug.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> SMAW does least damage, but fastest warhead and has some lock on ability (homes in).


Smaw homes in too? I thought it was just the LAW and recon locked sraw
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Someone posted this bf4 with mantle


Holy crap that looks good. I gotta read up on this "mantel" thing. Is it only for new generation amds? What about my lil ol 7970 I wonder.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Can you elaborate on what shadowplay's about. I wanna get a 290x too.
> Na, the problem is ADS bug.
> Smaw homes in too? I thought it was just the LAW and recon locked sraw
> Holy crap that looks good. I gotta read up on this "mantel" thing. Is it only for new generation amds? What about my lil ol 7970 I wonder.


Shadowplay.

Its like

Fraps
Afterburner
Dxtory

You record gameplay footage at Low to High Quality at 60fps.
You can also Stream directly to Twitch with it at 60fps

Since its based on NV hardware directly, the FPS drops are nil.

Im sure AMD will come out with something equal in time.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Holy crap that looks good. I gotta read up on this "mantel" thing. Is it only for new generation amds? What about my lil ol 7970 I wonder.


Mantle will work with the HD 7900 Series.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Holy crap that looks good. I gotta read up on this "mantel" thing. Is it only for new generation amds? What about my lil ol 7970 I wonder.


Mantle is a new API from AMD that allows developers to code closer to the metal sort of similar to how games on console are coded. At least that's what I understand of it. Any GCN based cards will be able to make use of it so yes, your 7970 will support Mantle.

Honestly, that video doesn't show all that much. I'm looking forward to being able to see the performance gains first-hand.


----------



## Timu

I think this game is fixed for me...


----------



## connectwise

But dat net code tho










Guilin peaks... my favourite map, get almost 4 kdr each time I'm there.

Thx for explanations.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I unlocked the SRR-61. My life is now complete


It's beast! I have over 500 kills with it!







Now I switch between it and the M98B. I like them both.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> yeah works just like shadow play, you can pre record to ram or to a hard disk. as far as streaming, can you do that directly through shadow play to twitch or do you have to use something like OBS?
> 
> Not knocking Nvidia shadowplay btw, it's a awesome feature.


All you need is shadowplay for twitch streaming!


----------



## GTR Mclaren

"BF4 is so broken...time to some BF3 then"

launch game, server..... "PnkBstrA.exe problem, crash"

install PB manually

"Crash"....

I hate EA


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> What exactly is prerecording? I've used the AB video capture a little bit recording direct to my RAID-0 WD Blue drives with the MJPEG compression 68% quality. I get varying amounts of FPS drop depending on the game.
> 
> What's the difference between video capture and video prerecord?


You can set how much ram or hard drive space will be used to keep the last several minutes in a buffer.that way if something happens you can hit record after the fact, and still capture it. Same thing as shadow play. I think I keep 5 minutes or so, because its plenty, but you can keep more. When you hit record it starts from 5 minutes earlier.


----------



## _REAPER_

The only issues I am having is Driver issues with NVIDIA. Other than that once I get past the flicker I am good to go.


----------



## Zylor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> The only issues I am having is Driver issues with NVIDIA. Other than that once I get past the flicker I am good to go.


Go here and grab the vBIOS for your graphic card.. It does fix the flickering:
http://forum.techinferno.com/showthread.php?t=4980

Enviado do meu SM-N9005 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Doug-E-Square

Hey guys, so I'm playing on a Qnix 27'' with a GTX 780. Had a few questions, first off, how do I get the game to save my video settings? For some reason when I set it to "custom" to tweak it and apply the changes I made, it's fine; soon as I quit the game and play the next day, it'll revert back to default? Does this have something to do with the whole my local saves and cloud saves not synching? I get a message like that before the game boots up when I try to launch it. And my next question is, what would be the optimal settings aside from putting it at ultra? Like I know I don't need to add 4x MSAA for the antialiasing deferred, so do I just keep it off completely or I can leave it at 2x? What about Antialiasing Post & Ambient Occlusion? And lastly, does resolution scale stay at 100% or does it matter if it's increased or decreased? And should I keep motion blur at 50%? Thanks again in advance


----------



## hotwheels1997

Did this video few days ago,a complete and honest opinion on Battlefield 4 in it's current state.Watch in 4K,it tooks hell of a lot time to render!


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Did this video few days ago,a complete and honest opinion on Battlefield 4 in it's current state.Watch in 4K,it tooks hell of a lot time to render!


While I never played BC2 I really don't see any advantages to BF3 over BF4. It sounds like some of your major complaints all have to do with maps, which could change. The netcode might get fixed we'll see.

Personally I don't like ANY maps in BF3 over BF4. The only really good one was Caspian Border. Certainly locker is better than Metro even if it is trash.

I don't think the game is perfect but it certainly has an extreme amount of small advantages over BF3.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> While I never played BC2 I really don't see any advantages to BF3 over BF4. It sounds like some of your major complaints all have to do with maps, which could change. The netcode might get fixed we'll see.
> 
> Personally I don't like ANY maps in BF3 over BF4. The only really good one was Caspian Border. Certainly locker is better than Metro even if it is trash.
> 
> I don't think the game is perfect but it certainly has an extreme amount of small advantages over BF3.


BC2 is the best Battlefield in my experience,or atleast the one that suits me the most.More infantry based,guns take around 10 bullets to kill hence you get enough reaction time if somebody unaccurate is shooting you from behind while in BF4 you get killed in under half a second.I prefer BF3 in terms of maps and gameplay aswell.Maps like Grand Bazaar,Operation Firestorm,Sharqi Peninsula,Metro,Noshahrn Canals,Gulf of Oman,Kharg Island are amazing.There are only vanilla and first expansion pack,I love Alborz Mountains from Armored kill and the Aftermath maps are amazing,Talah Market







, End Game maps are all-around good.While in BF4,I only enjoy Zavod 311 because it caters infantry combat while vehicles are definetely not balanced on other maps.If i'll be tanking,I love other maps because I simply destroy everybody,always going on some crazy 20-0 streaks. I enjoy rush aswell and Damavand Peak was awesome map for that.No map like it in BF4,maybe Goldmud Railway but still - not my Damavand Peak.
The gunplay is better because it just requires so much more skill.Everybody can be accurate in BF4,guns are laser accurate,how is it possible for an AEK-971 to be so easy to control?I'm not super accurate and god-like with my recoil management but I can easily demolish people at longer distances with the AEK hence why it's my most played gun.You could run across the map and no one would have hit you simply because they aren't enough skilled to hit you with that recoil and suppression if they were being shot at.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> BC2 is the best Battlefield in my experience,or atleast the one that suits me the most.More infantry based,guns take around 10 bullets to kill hence you get enough reaction time if somebody unaccurate is shooting you from behind while in BF4 you get killed in under half a second.I prefer BF3 in terms of maps and gameplay aswell.Maps like Grand Bazaar,Operation Firestorm,Sharqi Peninsula,Metro,Noshahrn Canals,Gulf of Oman,Kharg Island are amazing.There are only vanilla and first expansion pack,I love Alborz Mountains from Armored kill and the Aftermath maps are amazing,Talah Market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , End Game maps are all-around good.While in BF4,I only enjoy Zavod 311 because it caters infantry combat while vehicles are definetely not balanced on other maps.If i'll be tanking,I love other maps because I simply destroy everybody,always going on some crazy 20-0 streaks. I enjoy rush aswell and Damavand Peak was awesome map for that.No map like it in BF4,maybe Goldmud Railway but still - not my Damavand Peak.
> The gunplay is better because it just requires so much more skill.Everybody can be accurate in BF4,guns are laser accurate,how is it possible for an AEK-971 to be so easy to control?I'm not super accurate and god-like with my recoil management but I can easily demolish people at longer distances with the AEK hence why it's my most played gun.You could run across the map and no one would have hit you simply because they aren't enough skilled to hit you with that recoil and suppression if they were being shot at.


BC2 has the worst hit detection and net code of all BF's, but it is fun when it works.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> BC2 is the best Battlefield in my experience,or atleast the one that suits me the most.More infantry based,guns take around 10 bullets to kill hence you get enough reaction time if somebody unaccurate is shooting you from behind while in BF4 you get killed in under half a second.I prefer BF3 in terms of maps and gameplay aswell.Maps like Grand Bazaar,Operation Firestorm,Sharqi Peninsula,Metro,Noshahrn Canals,Gulf of Oman,Kharg Island are amazing.There are only vanilla and first expansion pack,I love Alborz Mountains from Armored kill and the Aftermath maps are amazing,Talah Market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , End Game maps are all-around good.While in BF4,I only enjoy Zavod 311 because it caters infantry combat while vehicles are definetely not balanced on other maps.If i'll be tanking,I love other maps because I simply destroy everybody,always going on some crazy 20-0 streaks. I enjoy rush aswell and Damavand Peak was awesome map for that.No map like it in BF4,maybe Goldmud Railway but still - not my Damavand Peak.
> The gunplay is better because it just requires so much more skill.Everybody can be accurate in BF4,guns are laser accurate,how is it possible for an AEK-971 to be so easy to control?I'm not super accurate and god-like with my recoil management but I can easily demolish people at longer distances with the AEK hence why it's my most played gun.You could run across the map and no one would have hit you simply because they aren't enough skilled to hit you with that recoil and suppression if they were being shot at.


As far as the bullets to kill you count, I half agree with you. One of the first things I noticed in BF3 / 4 was how damn fast you die. I think there is more potential for reliable skill in games where you can take more hits over all, like Quake day games. Games like BF all it takes is someone catching your back and you can basically kiss your life good bye ( Which is why hardcore is actually the scrubby version ). I think maybe in BF3/4 I would increase the life by 25%, but even though it takes more skill with more health you know there is going to be one million pissed off people who for some reason think BF4 is supposed to be semi-realistic, so that will never happen.

I wish I would have played BC2, I hear nothing but good things about it. But yeah personally I'm enjoying BF4 far more than BF3. It's all those nice little upgrades that did it for me. BF3 has no squad based play at all, no mic support, no select-able objectives, the game was one big joke to me.

BF4 isn't my ideal shooter either. Check out my review of MAG on here to see my true FPS love.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Assist counts as Kill. Only thing making me want bf4. Ninja medics hopping around spraying and praying as you die and watch the bastard run to a corner and throw himself a Med pack in the kill cam as it reads 1% health. Worst thing about BF3.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Assist counts as Kill. Only thing making me want bf4. Ninja medics hopping around spraying and praying as you die and watch the bastard run to a corner and throw himself a Med pack in the kill cam as it reads 1% health. Worst thing about BF3.


?

You expect any different from 4?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Erm.. xD You might be thinking of something else. I'm talking about the vapor trails in BF4 and how they throw me off. As far as I know there weren't any in BF3 or at least that I remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The moment he starts sniping at around 20 seconds in you'll see what I mean by the vapor trail.


Holy crap. I wish I could play like that. I suck.


----------



## DiceAir

REason why battlefield is more broken than you think it is


----------



## Xtr3me

According to BF4Stats Im top 1% for Score per minute. yay.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> REason why battlefield is more broken than you think it is


TheRa1der absolutely nailed it. There are so many core issues that aren't right.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> TheRa1der absolutely nailed it. There are so many core issues that aren't right.


I don't see all these core issues, and I cannot watch that video at work.

Shot behind cover is annoying but doesn't always happen.
I'm okay with kill trading as bullets don't magically disappear when you die and the chance of both of you dying is def there.
I don't see a real issue with the so called "netcode" what am I missing.

Not trying to argue, I just don't see glaring issues anymore that my crashes are fixed so if someone could help me see them.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> REason why battlefield is more broken than you think it is
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very good video. Clear, concise and well explained/displayed.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I don't see all these core issues, and I cannot watch that video at work.
> 
> Shot behind cover is annoying but doesn't always happen.
> I'm okay with kill trading as bullets don't magically disappear when you die and the chance of both of you dying is def there.
> I don't see a real issue with the so called "netcode" what am I missing.
> 
> Not trying to argue, I just don't see glaring issues anymore that my crashes are fixed so if someone could help me see them.


watch the video later, he goes in really good detail with the explanations. there are just some really basic items that any fps should have as a cornerstone that are less than optimal with BF4. that said, you can still play it with friends and have a good time, but it definitely didn't meet the expectations of some of the players.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> watch the video later, he goes in really good detail with the explanations. there are just some really basic items that any fps should have as a cornerstone that are less than optimal with BF4. that said, you can still play it with friends and have a good time, but it definitely didn't meet the expectations of some of the players.


I can live with a lot of the issues ( although we should not have to), the one which completely discourages me from playing any sort of infantry combat ( I will only play this game in vehicles now) is the speed of death, the virtually zero time to react unless the shooter is verging on blind that lowers the skill required and accuracy to minimal importance.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> "BF4 is so broken...time to some BF3 then"
> 
> launch game, server..... "PnkBstrA.exe problem, crash"
> 
> install PB manually
> 
> "Crash"....
> 
> I hate EA


PB issues were a problem way before EA got there fingers in this pie, it's about the only thing thing you can't blame them for in some way. Unless you blame them for not making there own "better" anti-cheat, like Steam did, I'm not sure that'd go down too well though


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> REason why battlefield is more broken than you think it is


Holy crap.....this explains alot.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I can live with a lot of the issues ( although we should not have to), the one which completely discourages me from playing any sort of infantry combat ( I will only play this game in vehicles now) is the speed of death, the virtually zero time to react unless the shooter is verging on blind that lowers the skill required and accuracy to minimal importance.


I totally agree and the low tic rate explains to many of the "what just happened" or hackusations that it totally makes sense now.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I don't see all these core issues, and I cannot watch that video at work.
> 
> Shot behind cover is annoying but doesn't always happen.
> I'm okay with kill trading as bullets don't magically disappear when you die and the chance of both of you dying is def there.
> I don't see a real issue with the so called "netcode" what am I missing.
> 
> Not trying to argue, I just don't see glaring issues anymore that my crashes are fixed so if someone could help me see them.


The video demonstrates inconsistent hit box registering, the very low server tick rate of 10 (counter strike has 100), which is probably the biggest issue overall after the crashing, and then buggy weapon handling.

Aside from the crashing these tiny issues make the game very very arcady. You can still have a good time playing it, but if the small issues were fixed or at least greatly improved you would notice a large difference in how the game responds and with your gameplay.

What the video shows is that many problems with the game are not in your face glaring issues, but there are a lot of small things that take away from the potential of BF4, and that are considered broken when you look at the fundamentals of a First Person Shooter.


----------



## ihatelolcats

one thing I miss about bc2 is ease of movement. in bf4 I'm constantly getting stick on stuff, having to jump to walk through any debris, and parkour not working/feeling buggy


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> You can set how much ram or hard drive space will be used to keep the last several minutes in a buffer.that way if something happens you can hit record after the fact, and still capture it. Same thing as shadow play. I think I keep 5 minutes or so, because its plenty, but you can keep more. When you hit record it starts from 5 minutes earlier.


Youve clearly not used shadowplay at all.

Its not at all like Shadowplay.
Shadowplay can record hours upon hours.
It doesnt "prerecord" the last 5 minutes unless you want it to. But no sane person will only record 5 min footage..
People record entire matches and those 5min != 30-40min of a battle. And having to press record every 5min is just an annoyance and likely will miss parts just like the feature in GTA IV. And you'll likely forget to press it and thus 5min footage lost.

Meaning MSI Afterburner is still inferior to Shadowplay unless you record ONLY 2-5min of footage.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> one thing I miss about bc2 is ease of movement. in bf4 I'm constantly getting stick on stuff, having to jump to walk through any debris, and parkour not working/feeling buggy


I feel the same way actually. After some play time with Panetside 2 and some other FPS games BF4 actually feels sluggish.


----------



## DoomDash

I feel like once the netcode is "fixed" everything will go back to normal. The game is fun even with a broken net code ( although frustrating ). Already have 150 hours logged and I have got my moneys worth.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I feel like once the netcode is "fixed" everything will go back to normal. The game is fun even with a broken net code ( although frustrating ). Already have 150 hours logged and I have got my moneys worth.


I'm almost to 300 hours







I feel like that is a lot, but compared to some it's not


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I feel like once the netcode is "fixed" everything will go back to normal. The game is fun even with a broken net code ( although frustrating ). Already have 150 hours logged and I have got my moneys worth.


See I am like you. The crashes and disconnects were not acceptable in the beginning. But to say BF4 is completely broken is just outlandish.

Referring to that guys video:

Gun Mechanics - I'll agree that the random deviation is not good, but we need to know how often it actually happens. Claiming gun mechanics are completely broken because 1/1000 bullets goes random is completely unfair. The suppression bug I have not noticed but once again doesn't make the game broken its a bug and yes unacceptable that it persisted through 2 games but its not game breaking to the point where the game is "unplayable" like you all say.

Hit Boxes - I agree they need to fix the synching issue and I have seen it happens and its frustrating, but it happens less times then it doesn't. It also doesn't make the game unplayable, yes frustrating but not unplayable.

Netcode - Annoying but once again not unplayable.

Animations - I hope they fix some of the invisble walls but honestly with how much debris is there I can live with this one.

I just hate that people say its broken and unplayable. Unless you are one of the people who are inflicted with crashes non stop the game is playable and fun. I can see it being slightly broken for "competitive" but for us regular Joes. Now I will admit I think they are capable of better quality and they should hold themselves to a higher standard and it's disrespectful to us but people are definitely blowing this out of proportion, crashing aside.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> See I am like you. The crashes and disconnects were not acceptable in the beginning. But to say BF4 is completely broken is just outlandish.
> 
> Referring to that guys video:
> 
> Gun Mechanics - I'll agree that the random deviation is not good, but we need to know how often it actually happens. Claiming gun mechanics are completely broken because 1/1000 bullets goes random is completely unfair. The suppression bug I have not noticed but once again doesn't make the game broken its a bug and yes unacceptable that it persisted through 2 games but its not game breaking to the point where the game is "unplayable" like you all say.
> 
> Hit Boxes - I agree they need to fix the synching issue and I have seen it happens and its frustrating, but it happens less times then it doesn't. It also doesn't make the game unplayable, yes frustrating but not unplayable.
> 
> Netcode - Annoying but once again not unplayable.
> 
> Animations - I hope they fix some of the invisble walls but honestly with how much debris is there I can live with this one.
> 
> I just hate that people say its broken and unplayable. Unless you are one of the people who are inflicted with crashes non stop the game is playable and fun. I can see it being slightly broken for "competitive" but for us regular Joes. Now I will admit I think they are capable of better quality and they should hold themselves to a higher standard and it's disrespectful to us but people are definitely blowing this out of proportion, crashing aside.


WHOA. HOLD UP. Are you the bwalker36??? HA, this is LOL_Netcode


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> WHOA. HOLD UP. Are you the bwalker36??? HA, this is LOL_Netcode


Yeah that is me lol Our ful sniper squad was really weird last night, I'm a rambo sniper so I get destroyed. But trying to learn to use them and actually be effective for the team.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Yeah that is me lol Our ful sniper squad was really weird last night, I'm a rambo sniper so I get destroyed. But trying to learn to use them and actually be effective for the team.


Ha yea, that's pretty much all I used to play until I started flying stuff. Still tinker with other rifles, but the SR is still king.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I feel the same way actually. After some play time with Panetside 2 and some other FPS games BF4 actually feels sluggish.


You're not saying BF4 feels sluggish compared to BC2, are you? Because that's kind of BC2's movement in a nutshell.. xD It felt so slow and clunky. Yes, you could get over obstacles a bit easier because there was no vaulting mechanic, although you could still get stuck on things, but the movement itself was very slow. Oh... and you couldn't strafe while sprinting.







BC2's movement was one of the things I liked least about the game (don't get me wrong, I still loved the game).


----------



## pc-illiterate

after playing bf3 and then while bf4 was still in epic fail phase i tried to play some bc2. it felt like you had stickman arms picking up a 2 ton weight when using ads. so damned slow


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> The video demonstrates inconsistent hit box registering, the very low server tick rate of 10 (counter strike has 100), which is probably the biggest issue overall after the crashing, and then buggy weapon handling.
> 
> Aside from the crashing these tiny issues make the game very very arcady. You can still have a good time playing it, but if the small issues were fixed or at least greatly improved you would notice a large difference in how the game responds and with your gameplay.
> 
> What the video shows is that many problems with the game are not in your face glaring issues, but there are a lot of small things that take away from the potential of BF4, and that are considered broken when you look at the fundamentals of a First Person Shooter.


It just seems that this has been done already, after the theoretical fixes for the client issues are dealt with at some time in the "near" future there's just the "server/netcode" - BF3 again? Here's a quote from a Dice developer:
Quote:


> Finally, the biggest issue we have in battlefield is actually on net code. Without going into details, the amount of updates we need to send to support all the gameplay details would throttle most bandwidth connections if we sent every frame. Therefor we send at a lower rate and use client prediction to interpolate between those updates. I'm not happy that means we have a longer than ideal delay for sending hits and damage to the victim from the server. The reality is that it's not trivial to fix, which isn't a great excuse, but it's definitely on our radar. Frankly, the benefits of being able to support the vast battlefields and variety of game play technically is worth the trade offs to me.


Quoting CS tick rates seems to be bit "have my cake and eat it", if there's a bandwidth limitation to have the game playable to the majority of users then it's a few large packets or many small. Take a look at server cost, CS:GO - 32 man £24 p/m, BF4 - 32 man £25 p/m, Arma3 - 32 man £47 p/m. Can we assume CS:GO and BF4 actually use roughly the same server resources, and both use nearly half of an Arma3 server? That's the primary consideration of a server provider when they price up servers? There's a resource limitation to come in at a certain price point, if you generally have less going on/smaller game you can get a higher tick rate with the same resource use?

Recently Rust caused issues with our server provider, I'm guessing it was the same for everyone, an update or something caused it to exceed it's allotted resource space (high CPU use), enough to effect other servers that are crammed onto hosted on the same machine. We noticed as well, a laggy night on our BF4 server. We got emails apologizing for the lag and they got there servers monitored and shut down when they exceeded a certain level (the amount they were paying for) and had to wait for patch.
Quote:


> Unfortunately the new Rust build is having major CPU issues, we're in contact with the developers to alert them of the problem.
> In the mean time please bear with us as your server is likely to be automatically shutdown due to excessive CPU use.


No doubt BF client could of been harder to run than Arma and needed many times the server resources of a CS but it doesn't, it's restricted to a certain resource space and it isn't going to be upgraded, no email to anyone paying for a BF4 server saying "recent update necessitates £20 p/m price increase, pay or we'll close your server" and no client patch that needs twice as powerful PC to run it. Sure it's a bad decision to attempt more than you can achieve but still we're stuck with it.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> after playing bf3 and then while bf4 was still in epic fail phase i tried to play some bc2. it felt like you had stickman arms picking up a 2 ton weight when using ads. so damned slow


Mouse sens, know what that is?


----------



## the9quad

To clarify earlier because someone I blocked quoted me:

Afterburner which installs rtss 6.0 final, allows you to pre record to ram or your hard drive just like shadow play. If someone is claiming it doesn't they have no idea as usual what they are talking about. Prerecord to ram causes virtually no performance penalty btw, but you need the extra ram for it to work as it eats up ram fast.

It works with 64bit bf4 now as well.


----------



## pc-illiterate

is this what you mean?



afterburner recording is awesome. i dont have to install nvidia gforce experience for it to work.


----------



## JJHCRazor

What I want to know is, with all of the experts in this forum, why aren't you guys working for Dice?
From the sounds of it some of you know the game better than Dice does. Maybe some of you should apply for jobs and go fix it for them.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> To clarify earlier because someone I blocked quoted me:
> 
> Afterburner which installs rtss 6.0 final, allows you to pre record to ram or your hard drive just like shadow play. If someone is claiming it doesn't they have no idea as usual what they are talking about. Prerecord to ram causes virtually no performance penalty btw, but you need the extra ram for it to work as it eats up ram fast.
> 
> It works with 64bit bf4 now as well.


Wow you surely cant read.

Shadowplay has 3 options.

Shadow - Saves the last 5 minutes of gameplay. Same as your garbage in Afterburner.
Manual - Record at 1080p 60fps for as long as you like, hours, days, months (if storage allows) with ZERO performance hit. Superior in everyway to Afterburners tiny 5min limit.
Stream - To Twitch at 60fps 1080p.

Afterburner is NOTHING like Shadowplay. Stop pretending like you know anything about shadowplay.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Wow you surely cant read.
> 
> Shadowplay has 3 options.
> 
> Shadow - Saves the last 5 minutes of gameplay. Same as your garbage in Afterburner.
> Manual - Record at 1080p 60fps for as long as you like, hours, days, months (if storage allows) with ZERO performance hit. Superior in everyway to Afterburners tiny 5min limit.
> Stream - To Twitch at 60fps 1080p.
> 
> Afterburner is NOTHING like Shadowplay. Stop pretending like you know anything about shadowplay.


I never knew what this shadowplay thing was but I now plan to run it and record my ****** moments in BF4 lol.


----------



## IAmDay

This thread is worst than 4chan


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> sure thing moo, but I would like to clarify that afterburner has no 5 minute limit , I could fill up my hard drive if i wanted to ..
> 
> and I am done.


The prerecording to RAM has a limit.
Prerecording to a file is basicly the same as recording normally. Thus fps drops.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> This thread is worst than 4chan


You are right, and I apologize for contributing to that.

I didn't mean to argue, I was merely trying to let people know of a feature in AB they could use to record/prerecord BF4 with. Which I stated was similar in practice to what shadowplay allows.I think I called it ghetto shadowplay at one point. Figured people without Nvidia cards would find it useful.

I even asked some questions about shadowplay and said shadowplay is a awesome feature (I like the stream to twitch function). *Somehow* that got turned into a fight between shadowplay and afterburner which it was never intended to be. Naturally I responded (like an idiot) to clarify some things, when I should have just let it drop.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> What the .. are you talking about!? See another lying guy on this site, where did I mention ANYTHING about blocking? Bunch of hypocrites really, site should have a truth-o-meter. Its like youre Quads best friend IRL and have to step in everytime.
> 
> Quad keeps talking about things he know nothing about, keeps spewing lies on the site.. Afterburner is nothing like shadowplay, and no one who uses shadowplay uses the "Shadow" function, everyone records like normal because that guarantees you get every single minute/hour of gameplay at a performance cost of: Zero.
> Can you do this with Afterburner? No you can not. Not without performance drops, quite severe in some cases.


mhm..

Quote:


> You're a liar.
> Got caught.
> Proven wrong.
> /blocked me.
> So sad.


Just stop.. please? You're just being antagonistic at this point. It's beyond silly. Multiple users have blocked you because of your attitude and they're not just ones you've argued with. I'm going to be joining that group soon enough because every post of yours seems to be instigating an argument and a lot of the time it's not even on-topic. Call me a liar all you want, I really don't care. I'm just asking you to please stop being so antagonistic and calling everyone a liar or saying they're wrong. Whether you are right or wrong, it doesn't matter. It's just ridiculous.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> You are right, and I apologize for contributing to that.
> 
> I didn't mean to argue, I was merely trying to let people know of a feature in AB they could use to record/prerecord BF4 with. Which I stated was similar in practice to what shadowplay allows.I think I called it ghetto shadowplay at one point. Figured people without Nvidia cards would find it useful.
> 
> I even asked some questions about shadowplay and said shadowplay is a awesome feature (I like the stream to twitch function). *Somehow* that got turned into a fight between shadowplay and afterburner which it was never intended to be. Naturally I responded (like an idiot) to clarify some things, when I should have just let it drop.


It's fine. I just don't come here that often anymore. But don't worry Battlelog forums are worse


----------



## Amhro

I hope last 1300 replies are like this and previous page, so I haven't missed anything important


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> I hope last 1300 replies are like this and previous page, so I haven't missed anything important


You didn't miss anything.


----------



## b.walker36

So about BF4, Who wants to play tonight? bwalker36 lets squad up


----------



## the9quad

http://img853.imageshack.us/img853/7551/0v2r.jpg

just got done pre-recording some bf, heres a SS.

Notice I stopped at greater than 5 minutes....

so for those of you who would like to prerecord to ram in AB, you are limited by your ram, if you want to prerecord bf4 to your hard drive you are limited by hard drive space.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> It's fine. I just don't come here that often anymore. But don't worry Battlelog forums are worse


They're so bad that even developers have openly stated that they don't look through them and instead just go to the Battlefield reddits. xD

I honestly can't believe the stuff that some people say there. It really makes me want to hope they're just trolling but you just know they're not and it makes me kind of sad.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> I hope last 1300 replies are like this and previous page, so I haven't missed anything important


Yeah you missed every member of OCN taking turns arguing with hamzta09 outside of that not much else.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> So about BF4, Who wants to play tonight? bwalker36 lets squad up


I'll be on later tonight. If I see you on I'll join up with you. (UltraViolence74 btw).


----------



## bond32

Oh I'll be on... What we doing, sniping? Chopper?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> 
> http://img853.imageshack.us/img853/7551/0v2r.jpg
> 
> just got done pre-recording some bf, heres a SS.
> 
> Notice I stopped at greater than 5 minutes....
> 
> so for those of you who would like to prerecord to ram in AB, you are limited by your ram, if you want to prerecord bf4 to your hard drive you are limited by hard drive space.


Still not the same as Shadowplay.

OH WOW 19 seconds Greater than 5min LOL!









Since you clearly got Shadowplay and knows everything, make a comparison between Prerecord to HDD and then Shadowplay, both atleast 15min.
Whilst you run a benching tool like Fraps.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Yeah you missed every member of OCN taking turns arguing with hamzta09 outside of that not much else.


Damn, that could've been fun


----------



## moocowman

Some nice tips and tricks here. Some of it is common knowledge but it's surprising how many people don't know a lot of these things.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> You're even quoting snips from different posts without the whole context and attempting to assign your meaning. Outstanding work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was adequately explained, AB can shadow record to ram if desired and has no hard 5 min limit. Isn't Shadowplays shadow record hard locked to Windows/tmp without option?


What are you talking about?

If you have ~8GB ram + plays BF4 then you got roughly (on Win8) 2-3GB space free.
That means ~5min of footage to RAM no matter if you use shadowplays "Shadow" function or Afterburners record to Ram.

But no one uses Shadow function, people use manual which is hours of footage written to HDD .mp4 format at 60fps, full quality with no fps drop. Good luck doing this in Afterburner with no performance hit.

Here is the first sentence of what he said on 1666
"Afterburner which installs rtss 6.0 final, allows you to pre record to ram or your hard drive just like shadow play."

Here is the other sentence in his other reply
"sure thing moo, but I would like to clarify that afterburner has no 5 minute limit , I could fill up my hard drive if i wanted to .."

This (above) is to my reply where I said
"Afterburner is nothing like shadowplay, and no one who uses shadowplay uses the "Shadow" function, everyone records like normal because that guarantees you get every single minute/hour of gameplay at a performance cost of: Zero.
Can you do this with Afterburner? No you can not. Not without performance drops, quite severe in some cases."


----------



## the9quad

Just let him be right so he will go away.
He is never wrong about anything ever
That should tell himself something about himself and how other people view him. I don't think he will ever see that though, so..
Best course of action is just to ignore him, and he can spend all day muttering to himself " I WAS RIGHT!, THOSE DIRTY LIARS!"

Back to BF4, although I am having a great time with the game, it does need some more infantry focused maps.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Back to BF4, although I am having a great time with the game, it does need some more infantry focused maps.


You already sick of Operation Locker?







I"m kinda itching to play 2nd Assault myself. I love those maps!


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> You already sick of Operation Locker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I"m kinda itching to play 2nd Assault myself. I love those maps!


yeah so sick of locker unless I am playing with my kids. Holy moly playing with some teenage girls is a riot. we tear it up on zavod. It's funny to hear girls screaming "Defend D dad, we got turds on the roof!"


----------



## moocowman

I'm interested to see how the redone metro plays out, although I don't think it's going to be too different because there's still areas where the map converges into a single lane.

I'm sure there will be more infantry focused maps future DLCs. I actually really enjoy Locker and its design. I know I might get flamed for this because it's Battlefield, but it honestly reminds me of Treyarch designed CoD maps. I mean, if there's going to be CQ maps, it's nice to have them done right. While Metro wasn't so bad with 24 players or less, it's still an example of terrible map design. Locker is a huge step up from that.


----------



## ihatelolcats

the thread that keeps on giving


----------



## DoomDash

New nvidia driver seemed to give a performance boost.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I'm interested to see how the redone metro plays out, although I don't think it's going to be too different because there's still areas where the map converges into a single lane.
> 
> I'm sure there will be more infantry focused maps future DLCs. I actually really enjoy Locker and its design. I know I might get flamed for this because it's Battlefield, but it honestly reminds me of Treyarch designed CoD maps. I mean, if there's going to be CQ maps, it's nice to have them done right. While Metro wasn't so bad with 24 players or less, it's still an example of terrible map design. Locker is a huge step up from that.


Yeah locker is definitely designed better than metro, but still a cluster in 64 player servers. I'd like to see a Grand Bazaar remake, I loved that map. It gave me a Berlin from 1942 vibe for some reason.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Yeah locker is definitely designed better than metro, but still a cluster in 64 player servers. I'd like to see a Grand Bazaar remake, I loved that map. It gave me a Berlin from 1942 vibe for some reason.


Have you played the custom locker levels (aka no explosives)? Pretty fun!



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Welcome to 24/7 GUN UNLOCKER - NO EXPLOSIVES! Auto-ban for use of explosives, nades, tubes, C4, EOD/Mortar & any vehicle! Smoke, Flares & M84 Flashbang ARE ALLOWED! Visit & Join us @ http://tocgaming.com [tocgaming.com]


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Have you played the custom locker levels (aka no explosives)? Pretty fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to 24/7 GUN UNLOCKER - NO EXPLOSIVES! Auto-ban for use of explosives, nades, tubes, C4, EOD/Mortar & any vehicle! Smoke, Flares & M84 Flashbang ARE ALLOWED! Visit & Join us @ http://tocgaming.com [tocgaming.com]


I will have to give that a shot, i's the nade spam that kills the fun for me.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> .
> Manual - Record at 1080p 60fps for as long as you like, hours, days, months (if storage allows) with ZERO performance hit. Superior in everyway to *Afterburners tiny 5min limit*.


I'm sure i have recording much much longer than 5 minutes using AB, I forgot I was recording a few days ago and ended up with about 40 minutes of footage.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Yeah locker is definitely designed better than metro, but still a cluster in 64 player servers. I'd like to see a Grand Bazaar remake, I loved that map. It gave me a Berlin from 1942 vibe for some reason.


Well yeah.. A lot of maps feel clustered with 64 players. xD Rogue Transmission, Golmud and Paracel Storm are the only ones I really enjoy playing with anything more than 48 players on and that's playing large conquest of course.

Grand Bazaar was pretty fun but my favorites that I'd love to see remade are Kharg and Noshahr. Obviously not really compared to the smaller maps but I just loved them. Also, pretty much any map from Aftermath and End Game. Those maps were pretty excellent. One of my biggest concerns about BF4 was whether or not DICE's map design in those later packs was going to represent what BF4's vanilla maps or would they be like BF3's vanilla maps which were very hit or miss.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> I'm sure i have recording much much longer than 5 minutes using AB, I forgot I was recording a few days ago and ended up with about 40 minutes of footage.


Yes, but was that Pre-Recording-To-Ram or just normal Recording?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> I'm sure i have recording much much longer than 5 minutes using AB, I forgot I was recording a few days ago and ended up with about 40 minutes of footage.


Please please don't. it aint worth it man, realize it is just one guy, everyone else knows what the deal is.


----------



## pc-illiterate

since people love qouting you, i have no performance hit recording to my hard drive, NO HIT. user error as always on your part. no crawl in a hole and wait to see a shadow.


----------



## the9quad

GEEZ dude get a grip on yourself. No one is saying AB is better just saying it works and it has features like Shadowplay. why this stirs you up into a wild frenzy we don't know.

here is a video the very first day i figured out how to use handbrake and afterburner(so please excuse the quality), notice my huge performance hit as once in awhile I go from 102 fps to 98 and immediately back again


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Funny thing is I said it was like shadow play even called it ghetto shadowplay, apparently this warrants AB SUXXORS YOU LIARS SHADOWPLAY IS THE BEST DONT EVEN MENTION IT IN THE SAME SENTENCE I WIN WI WIN IW WINW I WIN IMRIGT IM RIGHT IM RIGHT WOOHOOO LOOK AT HOW RIGHT I AM EVERYONE PLEASE BE MY FRIEND LOVE ME PLEASE CAPSLOCK !!!!1111ONEONONE !! AD NAUSEUM ILL NEVER GO AWAY AND WILL ALWAYS BE RIGHT EVEN WHEN I start arguments when there are none.
> 
> Are you happy dude? can you go away now? and let us talk like normal people and behave like normal people, and not turn every single thing into an argument where you trash entire threads?
> 
> GEEZ dude get a grip on yourself.
> 
> here is a video the very first day i figured out how to use handbrake and afterburner(so please excuse the quality), notice my huge performance hit as once in awhile I go from 102 fps to 98 and immediately back again


Love how you dont even know what a performance hit is.
Show me non-RAM recorded footage at 10 minutes or longer at 1080p, full quality, 60fps.
Grab your phone, turn on the camera, record your OSD before and after (live obviously) you record.
And obviously not when you stand in a little 2x2 corridor.

And lying once again saying that Ive said afterburner sucks and going all capslock raging.

Sad.

Why use handbrake anyway? Why not just upload it raw if the quality is going to look like 240p at 720p..
Whats up with the sound, its like im in a tunnel listening to that stuff.


----------



## the9quad

25 minutes on zavod, and yes I need to learn how to use this stuff. I am pretty sure I mentioned this is when I first tried it out. such performance hit.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> 25 minutes on zavod, and yes I need to learn how to use this stuff. I am pretty sure I mentioned this is when I first tried it out. such performance hit.


Quality was kind of low, did you change the quality? Just curious because shadowplay looks amazing and at 60 fps.


----------



## ihatelolcats

amd > intel


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Quality was kind of low, did you change the quality? Just curious because shadowplay looks amazing and at 60 fps.


Was still figuring out handbrake to be honest. Yeah quality is crap. And yes I'm sure shadow play is better. The original file is good quality but its huge. I think that's the most impressive feat of shadow play, it's quality and small file size.


----------



## moocowman

If only AMD had its own version of Shadowplay.







I hope that happens eventually. I could definitely use something like that since recording a game like BF4 with my sig-rig isn't exactly the greatest.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> The video demonstrates inconsistent hit box registering, the very low server tick rate of 10 (counter strike has 100), which is probably the biggest issue overall after the crashing, and then buggy weapon handling.
> 
> Aside from the crashing these tiny issues make the game very very arcady. You can still have a good time playing it, but if the small issues were fixed or at least greatly improved you would notice a large difference in how the game responds and with your gameplay.
> 
> What the video shows is that many problems with the game are not in your face glaring issues, but there are a lot of small things that take away from the potential of BF4, and that are considered broken when you look at the fundamentals of a First Person Shooter.


CS:GO has 128. Counter Strike Source has 66, and CS 1.6 has 100.

Tickrate in BF4 needs to be drastically increased.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> It just seems that this has been done already, after the theoretical fixes for the client issues are dealt with at some time in the "near" future there's just the "server/netcode" - BF3 again? Here's a quote from a Dice developer:
> Quoting CS tick rates seems to be bit "have my cake and eat it", if there's a bandwidth limitation to have the game playable to the majority of users then it's a few large packets or many small. Take a look at server cost, CS:GO - 32 man £24 p/m, BF4 - 32 man £25 p/m, Arma3 - 32 man £47 p/m. Can we assume CS:GO and BF4 actually use roughly the same server resources, and both use nearly half of an Arma3 server? That's the primary consideration of a server provider when they price up servers? There's a resource limitation to come in at a certain price point, if you generally have less going on/smaller game you can get a higher tick rate with the same resource use?
> 
> Recently Rust caused issues with our server provider, I'm guessing it was the same for everyone, an update or something caused it to exceed it's allotted resource space (high CPU use), enough to effect other servers that are crammed onto hosted on the same machine. We noticed as well, a laggy night on our BF4 server. We got emails apologizing for the lag and they got there servers monitored and shut down when they exceeded a certain level (the amount they were paying for) and had to wait for patch.
> No doubt BF client could of been harder to run than Arma and needed many times the server resources of a CS but it doesn't, it's restricted to a certain resource space and it isn't going to be upgraded, no email to anyone paying for a BF4 server saying "recent update necessitates £20 p/m price increase, pay or we'll close your server" and no client patch that needs twice as powerful PC to run it. Sure it's a bad decision to attempt more than you can achieve but still we're stuck with it.


The resource for a BF4 server is ridiculously low compared to a CS server.

16 player Server in CS:GO 128 tick is about the equivalent in resource to roughly a 48 player server.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> If only AMD had its own version of Shadowplay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that happens eventually. I could definitely use something like that since recording a game like BF4 with my sig-rig isn't exactly the greatest.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> 25 minutes on zavod, and yes I need to learn how to use this stuff. I am pretty sure I mentioned this is when I first tried it out. such performance hit.


Yeah like I said earlier it's the single reason I didn't switch to 290X's.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> You don't need to be in this thread if you feel that way


This is Battlefield. People are going to call it the worst pile of crap until the day the next Battlefield releases.. Then all of a sudden it will be a great game and the new one will be the worst pile of crap ever. Rinse and repeat.

It happens with every Battlefield. I remember how badly people hammered on BC2 because of how it was aimed at the CoD crowd, it wasn't Battlefield and not to mention the terrible hit-detection. Now you see nothing but praise for it. I've already seen a bunch of praise for BF3. xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Yeah like I said earlier it's the single reason I didn't switch to 290X's.


I wouldn't switch to 290x's either. The regular 290s are a much better buy.


----------



## dmasteR

http://gfycat.com/BonyJealousBison

That 10 tick.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> This is Battlefield. People are going to call it the worst pile of crap until the day the next Battlefield releases.. Then all of a sudden it will be a great game and the new one will be the worst pile of crap ever. Rinse and repeat.
> 
> It happens with every Battlefield. I remember how badly people hammered on BC2 because of how it was aimed at the CoD crowd, it wasn't Battlefield and not to mention the terrible hit-detection. Now you see nothing but praise for it. I've already seen a bunch of praise for BF3. xD
> I wouldn't switch to 290x's either. The regular 290s are a much better buy.


I absolutely still love BC2 to this day


----------



## connectwise

I still love bc2 as well, that was the only reason why I bought bf4.


----------



## moocowman

BC2 was a lot of fun. I'm just stating how people acted when it first came out compared to now.


----------



## VettePilot

So it seems Nvidia has no desire to improve SLI in BF4 with the most recent drivers or DICE is not willing to provide info they may need to do so in order to help AMD sales. Who knows with these companies these days and the shady crap they do. I am just hoping when I switch to win 8 it will improve things finally. All I know is BF4 has big issues with netcode and hit boxes. All the videos surfacing showing the proof says it is not the players imagination.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> So it seems Nvidia has no desire to improve SLI in BF4 with the most recent drivers or DICE is not willing to provide info they may need to do so in order to help AMD sales. Who knows with these companies these days and the shady crap they do. I am just hoping when I switch to win 8 it will improve things finally. All I know is BF4 has big issues with netcode and hit boxes. All the videos surfacing showing the proof says it is not the players imagination.


What SLI issues are you having?


----------



## _REAPER_

I get flickering in the beginning of the first match I play but after that I have no issues at all.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> CS:GO has 128. Counter Strike Source has 66, and CS 1.6 has 100.
> 
> Tickrate in BF4 needs to be drastically increased.
> The resource for a BF4 server is ridiculously low compared to a CS server.
> 
> 16 player Server in CS:GO 128 tick is about the equivalent in resource to roughly a 48 player server.


As best I can tell most FPS (on the server side) scale linear with number of players (providers just charge double the amount for double the number of players), and they're primarily charging for resource use (CPU and network bandwidth)? Seems true for BF and CS:GO and practically all others?

If a 16 player CS:GO is equivalent resource to 48 player BF4, 48 player BF4 should be £12 p/m. It's around £38 - that's triple the price.

"Yeah, we'll just charge three times the price, bung a bit extra back to the providers to keep there mouths shut and the idiots will never know - like taking money from a baby"

It's certainly possible, how was the resource comparison carried out though? What was measured exactly? Can you link me to it?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

http://www.overclock.net/t/1457430/hardwaredecoders-second-battlefield-4-giveaway


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> As best I can tell most FPS (on the server side) scale linear with number of players (providers just charge double the amount for double the number of players), and they're primarily charging for resource use (CPU and network bandwidth)? Seems true for BF and CS:GO and practically all others?
> 
> If a 16 player CS:GO is equivalent resource to 48 player BF4, 48 player BF4 should be £12 p/m. It's around £38 - that's triple the price.
> 
> "Yeah, we'll just charge three times the price, bung a bit extra back to the providers to keep there mouths shut and the idiots will never know - like taking money from a baby"
> 
> It's certainly possible, how was the resource comparison carried out though? What was measured exactly? Can you link me to it?


Can't provide the information to the public. The information comes from a very good friend of mine that works for a well known server company.

You could ask a GameServer Moderator here on OCN, they might provide you with the information. Comparing prices to the resource used doesn't exactly work, there's quite a few things you also need to factor in.

For example a very popular Game Server Host "GameServers" http://www.gameservers.com/game_servers/

They provide Quake 3 servers for .79 cents a slot. Where as Call of Duty 4 is also .79 cents a slot, but CoD4 uses much more resource for a server than Quake 3 does.

DICE/EA do not control the prices of the servers, GSP's do.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Can't provide the information to the public. The information comes from a very good friend of mine that works for a well known server company.
> 
> You could ask a GameServer Moderator here on OCN, they might provide you with the information. Comparing prices to the resource used doesn't exactly work, there's quite a few things you also need to factor in.
> 
> For example a very popular Game Server Host "GameServers" http://www.gameservers.com/game_servers/
> 
> They provide Quake 3 servers for .79 cents a slot. Where as Call of Duty 4 is also .79 cents a slot, but CoD4 uses much more resource for a server than Quake 3 does.
> 
> DICE/EA do not control the prices of the servers, GSP's do.


I think I remember COD4 at £1 a slot ($1.70) on release? Did we have a better dollar rate back then? 2142 was the same? So It's more than halved in price, was it the same for Quake3? All the COD's 1 through to WAW, same bargain basement 50p/slot, all the BF's 1942 through to BFBC2, same bargain basement 50p/slot. Once they've passed a certain age/popularity they seem to attain the certain "bargain basement rate". I'm not sure these what, 5 to 12 year old games reflect actual server resource at all any more, they're just too outdated for inclusion?

The apparent GSP price fixing does interest me though, I've got my new multi-CPU server, I can run either a certain number of 16 man CS:GO and get x*£12, or same number of 48 man BF4 and get x*£38, or better still run the same number of BF4, undercut the £38 still make huge profit and corner the market. Why would you even want to host CS:GO, and what stops the undercuts to attain market share?


----------



## IAmDay

Really proud of my friend







he is pulling 500+ viewers today on BF4 streaming


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> I think I remember COD4 at £1 a slot ($1.70) on release? Did we have a better dollar rate back then? 2142 was the same? So It's more than halved in price, was it the same for Quake3? All the COD's 1 through to WAW, same bargain basement 50p/slot, all the BF's 1942 through to BFBC2, same bargain basement 50p/slot. Once they've passed a certain age/popularity they seem to attain the certain "bargain basement rate". I'm not sure these what, 5 to 12 year old games reflect actual server resource at all any more, they're just too outdated for inclusion?
> 
> The apparent GSP price fixing does interest me though, I've got my new multi-CPU server, I can run either a certain number of 16 man CS:GO and get x*£12, or same number of 48 man BF4 and get x*£38, or better still run the same number of BF4, undercut the £38 still make huge profit and corner the market. Why would you even want to host CS:GO, and what stops the undercuts to attain market share?


Good luck getting the dedicated server files for BF4.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

I just opened the ultimate battlepack


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I just opened the ultimate battlepack
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I just opened the ultimate battlepack
> 
> Nice, think have only had 1 200xp in 200hrs lol, have a stack of 25's and not much else atm.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> DICE/EA do not control the prices of the servers, GSP's do.


So it's a monopoly!









You're the one who said you could teach me CS right? Pretty much my whole Bf4 team wants to move to CSGO, we've started playing pubs (and a few competitive matches, won 2 out of 4 I think) and trying to learn the game, if you want to play with us and give us tips and stuff (if you don't want to don't worry about it) add me on steam - TheYonderGod


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Good luck getting the dedicated server files for BF4.


Yep, there is that minor detail to overcome. Not to mention that even if he actually managed to get a hold of the executables, he would not be licensed to use them.


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> So it's a monopoly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one who said you could teach me CS right? Pretty much my whole Bf4 team wants to move to CSGO, we've started playing pubs (and a few competitive matches, won 2 out of 4 I think) and trying to learn the game, if you want to play with us and give us tips and stuff (if you don't want to don't worry about it) add me on steam - TheYonderGod


the bf competitive community took a nose since the release of BF4, so many teams have disbanded, oh well.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> the bf competitive community took a nose since the release of BF4, so many teams have disbanded, oh well.


I don't get it.







Why not just fall back to BF3 until BF4 gets better? I only play competitive CS:GO and I know that some still prefer to play CS:S only, at least competitively. It's not always about playing the latest edition of the game in the competitive community.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I just opened the ultimate battlepack


Lol that is when there are no more fun unlocks. So you get XP


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I just opened the ultimate battlepack


Haha, damn, I am jealous now.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> As best I can tell most FPS (on the server side) scale linear with number of players (providers just charge double the amount for double the number of players), and they're primarily charging for resource use (CPU and network bandwidth)? Seems true for BF and CS:GO and practically all others?
> 
> If a 16 player CS:GO is equivalent resource to 48 player BF4, 48 player BF4 should be £12 p/m. It's around £38 - that's triple the price.
> 
> "Yeah, we'll just charge three times the price, bung a bit extra back to the providers to keep there mouths shut and the idiots will never know - like taking money from a baby"
> 
> It's certainly possible, how was the resource comparison carried out though? What was measured exactly? Can you link me to it?
> 
> 
> 
> Can't provide the information to the public. The information comes from a very good friend of mine that works for a well known server company.
> 
> You could ask a GameServer Moderator here on OCN, they might provide you with the information. Comparing prices to the resource used doesn't exactly work, there's quite a few things you also need to factor in.
> 
> For example a very popular Game Server Host "GameServers" http://www.gameservers.com/game_servers/
> 
> They provide Quake 3 servers for .79 cents a slot. Where as Call of Duty 4 is also .79 cents a slot, but CoD4 uses much more resource for a server than Quake 3 does.
> 
> DICE/EA do not control the prices of the servers, GSP's do.
Click to expand...

.79 cents? or .79 dollars (79 cents)


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> .79 cents? or .79 dollars (79 cents)


Most likely 0.79 dollars


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I just opened the ultimate battlepack


Congrats!







What happens when you max level?


----------



## keikei

*Dice Speaks - Balance changes and more on the way* - Battlefield 4 bolt action gameplay






*I can hear the angels singing now....


----------



## OutlawII

Are u frickin kidding me DICE!! Fix the game !!! Why are we balancing stuff again good lord!!!!!!!!!!! Nothing said about the 10 tick per second or the general hit detection and lack there of,and what about DAT netcode!!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> amd > intel


hahaha, sometimes you just gotta laugh at this thread.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I just opened the ultimate battlepack


Haha, just in time for max level... I could use a few of those though. DICE is stingy on giving non premium's xp boost it seems


----------



## Stay Puft

I swear if they nerf the SRR I'm going to rage


----------



## OutlawII

Yep lets nerf the mini 40 thats whats wrecking the game.


----------



## Aparition

Here is a thought... reducing other parts of the game might lower the bandwidth usage, such as spectator, which maybe... might later on raise the tick rate? 15 would be better than 10!


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Here is a thought... reducing other parts of the game might lower the bandwidth usage, such as spectator, which maybe... might later on raise the tick rate? 15 would be better than 10!


I like your thinking but its wishful at best. Its going to be like BF3 all the nerf because the kiddy's dont think anything should kill u except a sniper rifle or a jet!


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Are u frickin kidding me DICE!! Fix the game !!! Why are we balancing stuff again good lord!!!!!!!!!!! Nothing said about the 10 tick per second or the general hit detection and lack there of,and what about DAT netcode!!


If DICE is aware of the dmr's, they're damned aware of the netcode. The later is probably a much larger task to fix. Surprised it wasnt even mentioned.


----------



## pc-illiterate

no one reads dice posts on reddit


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> If only AMD had its own version of Shadowplay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that happens eventually. I could definitely use something like that since recording a game like BF4 with my sig-rig isn't exactly the greatest.


If I'm not mistaken, AMD's version was supposed to be released within the raptr software. Dunno why they haven't yet.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://gfycat.com/BonyJealousBison
> 
> That 10 tick.


EXACTLY!

and that was my comment on reddit saying the exact same thing!









that is exactly why this stuff happens, why you get killed from nowhere, why you see players looking the other way turn and kill you, and the cause of so many hackusations.

I can't even play it anymore.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> EXACTLY!
> 
> and that was my comment on reddit saying the exact same thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is exactly why this stuff happens, why you get killed from nowhere, why you see players looking the other way turn and kill you, and the cause of so many hackusations.
> 
> I can't even play it anymore.


But dat levolution tho


----------



## EVILNOK

Hasn't the netcode been the same in all the BF games? Personally I don't see them changing it. I have a pretty good time playing BF4, even if I do get killed behind a rock every now and again and scream curses at all hours over it.


----------



## hamzta09

"Bandwidth usage"

Seriously, do you guys sit on 56k Modem?

The game uses no more than 150kbps tops.

Why would bandwidth be a problem? Why should they reduce it? Would mean less information and more inaccurate "destruction" although they'll never fix that anyway, floating debris and stuff.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> So it seems Nvidia has no desire to improve SLI in BF4 with the most recent drivers or DICE is not willing to provide info they may need to do so in order to help AMD sales. Who knows with these companies these days and the shady crap they do. I am just hoping when I switch to win 8 it will improve things finally. All I know is BF4 has big issues with netcode and hit boxes. All the videos surfacing showing the proof says it is not the players imagination.


I had horrible SLI usage in Win7. With win8.1 I get 98% usage on both cards, and the game runs flawlessly.

After the last major patch last month, the game has not crashed a single time. I don't see why so many people here are having issues. The net code seems fine to me, and the game runs better than BF3.

The only thing I put the issues down to is..... USER ERROR


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not just fall back to BF3 until BF4 gets better? I only play competitive CS:GO and I know that some still prefer to play CS:S only, at least competitively. It's not always about playing the latest edition of the game in the competitive community.


CSS has been dead competitively. Everyone moved onto CS:GO because of the large prize pools of $250K USD.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> So it's a monopoly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one who said you could teach me CS right? Pretty much my whole Bf4 team wants to move to CSGO, we've started playing pubs (and a few competitive matches, won 2 out of 4 I think) and trying to learn the game, if you want to play with us and give us tips and stuff (if you don't want to don't worry about it) add me on steam - TheYonderGod


Not really a monopoly, considering there's so many GSP's, but were selected by EA/DICE only. Added you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> .79 cents? or .79 dollars (79 cents)


Late at night, wasn't thinking.







79 cents.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Hasn't the netcode been the same in all the BF games? Personally I don't see them changing it. I have a pretty good time playing BF4, even if I do get killed behind a rock every now and again and scream curses at all hours over it.


No, BattleField netcode has changed pretty drastically since Battlefield 1942.


----------



## eAT5

BF4 does not SUPPORT DUAL cards Period... they posted it... end of story. i doubt they are gonna re-wrire Frostbite 3 for this. AMD and EA are selling hardware people dont need.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eAT5*
> 
> BF4 does not SUPPORT DUAL cards Period... they posted it... end of story. i doubt they are gonna re-wrire Frostbite 3 for this. AMD and EA are selling hardware people dont need.


What are you talking about? Of course the game supports SLI and Crossfire. How else would I be getting 140+ fps?

I'm not sure if you're serious or just trolling.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> CSS has been dead competitively. Everyone moved onto CS:GO because of the large prize pools of $250K USD.
> Not really a monopoly, considering there's so many GSP's, but were selected by EA/DICE only. Added you.
> Late at night, wasn't thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 79 cents.
> *No, BattleField netcode has changed pretty drastically since Battlefield 1942.*


I guess I meant all BF's that used the Frostbite engine. As in as long as they are using Frostbite it will be the same netcode as all previous games using Frostbite. I seem to remember reading that from a DICE rep somewhere. I can't remember 100% sure right now but I think that's what they said.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> No, BattleField netcode has changed pretty drastically since Battlefield 1942.


[-]sliced_limeLead Technical Scripter 80 points 2 days ago

All BF games released on the Frostbite engine have the same update and network send rates.

i dont know what you meant exactly but, yeah.

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1uiqje/while_the_10hz_tick_rate_remains_net_code_will/ceimrre


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eAT5*
> 
> BF4 does not SUPPORT DUAL cards Period... they posted it... end of story. i doubt they are gonna re-wrire Frostbite 3 for this. AMD and EA are selling hardware people dont need.


----------



## pc-illiterate

ea doesnt sell hardware. they sell crap.

*EDIT* - and no ea does not officially support sli or crossfire

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2979150493774267262/2/


----------



## Krusher33

What do you hotshots use for a mouse? I'm using a Razer Taipan ambidextrous mouse and the hitting the 2 button on keyboard to quickly pull out pistol isn't cutting it for me. The other buttons on the mouse aren't in a good place for me.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> What do you hotshots use for a mouse? I'm using a Razer Taipan ambidextrous mouse and the hitting the 2 button on keyboard to quickly pull out pistol isn't cutting it for me. The other buttons on the mouse aren't in a good place for me.


I use a zowie ec2 evo and I love it. I used to have a deathadder and I think the zowie is much better.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> What do you hotshots use for a mouse? I'm using a Razer Taipan ambidextrous mouse and the hitting the 2 button on keyboard to quickly pull out pistol isn't cutting it for me. The other buttons on the mouse aren't in a good place for me.


Currently using a Logitech G400s. It's a great mouse!


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Are u frickin kidding me DICE!! Fix the game !!! Why are we balancing stuff again good lord!!!!!!!!!!! Nothing said about the 10 tick per second or the general hit detection and lack there of,and what about DAT netcode!!


There is a post linking to reddit not that far back in this thread where a developer was discussing the issue of the tick rate.

Also, doesn't both hit detection and tick rate fall under netcode? Like isn't netcode a blanket term for all that kind of stuff?

Honestly, I think it's kind of funny that the moment one person brings up something like the tick rate, everyone else jumps it. I haven't even seen it mentioned in this thread until around a week ago now everyone is talking about it. I wonder how many people even know what they're talking about.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> There is a post linking to reddit not that far back in this thread where a developer was discussing the issue of the tick rate.
> 
> Also, doesn't both hit detection and tick rate fall under netcode? Like isn't netcode a blanket term for all that kind of stuff?
> 
> Honestly, I think it's kind of funny that the moment one person brings up something like the tick rate, everyone else jumps it. I haven't even seen it mentioned in this thread until around a week ago now everyone is talking about it. I wonder how many people even know what they're talking about.


Its my understanding that hit detection is client side now when it used to be server side


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> There is a post linking to reddit not that far back in this thread where a developer was discussing the issue of the tick rate.
> 
> Also, doesn't both hit detection and tick rate fall under netcode? Like isn't netcode a blanket term for all that kind of stuff?
> 
> Honestly, I think it's kind of funny that the moment one person brings up something like the tick rate, everyone else jumps it. I haven't even seen it mentioned in this thread until around a week ago now everyone is talking about it. I wonder how many people even know what they're talking about.


Probably not that many lol. And in addition they make it seem like one stupid death here and there makes the game unplayable. I got out and have a game where i go 25 and 8 with like the third place score. Sure i'd probably go 30 and 3 maybe second place score but I still had a ton of fun running around with lol_Netcode cleaning up the people that kill him.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Its my understanding that hit detection is client side now when it used to be server side


pure curiosity, when was this? i only know it was client side as far back as badco 1 because of being a console game and they kept the entire engine and modified it as they went.
would that also explain the tick rate?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Its my understanding that hit detection is client side now when it used to be server side


The netcode/hitboxes were never all that good when BF games were server side. I raged at BFV, BF2 and BC2 just as much as I rage at BF3 or BF4. Dice just sucks when it comes to netcode/hitboxes.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> The netcode/hitboxes were never all that good when BF games were server side. I raged at BFV, BF2 and BC2 just as much as I rage at BF3 or BF4. Dice just sucks when it comes to netcode/hitboxes.


True! Not sure how old some of u are but the hitboxes and other things in this game are just horrendous! I think back to older games like Black Hawk down and some of the other fps shooters and they were never this bad ever! Its just terrible the crap they are getting by with,and the younger generation has no idea cause this is what they think normal is,trust me this is not normal!


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> What do you hotshots use for a mouse? I'm using a Razer Taipan ambidextrous mouse and the hitting the 2 button on keyboard to quickly pull out pistol isn't cutting it for me. The other buttons on the mouse aren't in a good place for me.


I use a DeathAdder. I've tried so many mouses over the years but having big hands it was hard to find 1 that felt good. This 1 feels perfect for my hands and I'm happy with its performance too.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Its my understanding that hit detection is client side now when it used to be server side


I didn't say otherwise? xD Although either way it's never been that great when it comes to Battlefield. It never really ruins my experience, though. I guess after playing Combat Arms and dealing with Brazilian players who would sponge up to, no exaggeration, a whole magazine, hit detection in Battlefield never really looked that bad to me.


----------



## criznit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> True! Not sure how old some of u are but the hitboxes and other things in this game are just horrendous! I think back to older games like Black Hawk down and some of the other fps shooters and they were never this bad ever! Its just terrible the crap they are getting by with,and the younger generation has no idea cause this is what they think normal is,trust me this is not normal!


So much this lol. The registration in this game is horrible and it's funny seeing some of the comments. The youtube guy (the name escapes me) had a video of the test range showing how bad the registration was so that right there should throw up a ton of red flags. *Goes back to playing CS:Go and CS:S*


----------



## ihatelolcats

BF4 thread drinking game. if you read one of these words take a shot

netcode
hitboxes
tickrate
hitreg
client side
mantle
locker
metro


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> BF4 thread drinking game. if you read one of these words take a shot
> 
> netcode
> hitboxes
> tickrate
> hitreg
> client side
> mantle
> locker
> metro


shadowplay
afterburner


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> BF4 thread drinking game. if you read one of these words take a shot
> 
> netcode
> hitboxes
> tickrate
> hitreg
> client side
> mantle
> locker
> metro


You'd die of alcohol poisoning..


----------



## Willanhanyard

I just finished the singleplayer (after getting kind of bored with the multiplayer) and it seems like Dice really didn't make the MP out to be what it could have been. Lots of SP maps could have been fun MP maps. Also lots of levelution could have been added that would have made things a lot more interesting. It makes MP just look really static now.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> You'd die of alcohol poisoning..


you'd die with choosing only "metro"








hah, everyone drink! if your not dead...


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> BF4 thread drinking game. if you read one of these words take a shot
> 
> netcode
> hitboxes
> tickrate
> hitreg
> client side
> mantle
> locker
> metro


I'd like to see members respond in this thread WITHOUT any of those words. If you're caught, then drink! I can play this game later tonight!


----------



## pc-illiterate

its pretty sad almost any game with multiplayer attached to it has a 'horrible' single player. and when reviewers state "the single player game was rather short at 6hours, i was expecting more along the lines of 10 maybe 12 hours" people have come to expect too little. single player games taking 80 and more hours to complete are gone for the most part. developers knew they couldnt get away with anything less than an epic adventure. they delivered and they delivered it in a playable state. whatever
as far as hit detection and actual lag, i played the unreal tournament mod gone retail "tactical ops:assault on terror." a cs clone. i didnt get into cs because everyone was already good or great with no room for mediocre. great gameplay, great game mechanics, awesome hit detection. css is the closest i have ever found a game to be that i can enjoy.
but yeah back on topic:
[email protected]


----------



## criznit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I'd like to see members respond in this thread WITHOUT any of those words. If you're caught, then drink! I can play this game later tonight!


lol drinking games tied to gaming is fun! I used to hop on CS:S on the weekends, open vent, and start matches of "gun" battles where you have to work your way up in the weapons tree "start with knives and work up to awp." My liver hated me for those days...


----------



## lightsout

Anyone know where to get a decent price on BF4 premium?


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Anyone know where to get a decent price on BF4 premium?


Yeah by not paying. Best price of all!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Anyone know where to get a decent price on BF4 premium?


Just wait for a sale to pop up. Keep watch in the online deals section


----------



## EliteGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Anyone know where to get a decent price on BF4 premium?


Gamefly has Battlefield 4 premium for $39.99 with promo code: GFDJAN20


----------



## lightsout

I knew someone would come in thinking they were funny. Jokes aside. Want to play China rising but it feels dumb to pay 15 just for that


----------



## connectwise

Re mouse and bind:

Zowie FK. Love the clicks, weight, and performace.

side mouse buttons are for pitch up and down, or grenade and map open (HC mode has no mini map). Scroll wheel down to spot/command, scroll wheel click for melee.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> ea doesnt sell hardware. they sell crap.
> 
> *EDIT* - and no ea does not officially support sli or crossfire
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2979150493774267262/2/


Yet people online are making xfire and sli work.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I knew someone would come in thinking they were funny. Jokes aside. Want to play China rising but it feels dumb to pay 15 just for that


I'm hoping theres a sale when DICE finally decides to release 2nd Assault. I'm actually more excited about that DLC.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eAT5*
> 
> BF4 does not SUPPORT DUAL cards Period... they posted it... end of story. i doubt they are gonna re-wrire Frostbite 3 for this. AMD and EA are selling hardware people dont need.


What a joke of a post this moderator made on battlelog forums...

https://www.facebook.com/AMDGaming/posts/554763727889662

Last March, DICE proudly presented BF4 demo running on a 7990...Yeah, a dual card, one of those that "are not supported". They aren't fooling anyone.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> its pretty sad almost any game with multiplayer attached to it has a 'horrible' single player. and when reviewers state "the single player game was rather short at 6hours, i was expecting more along the lines of 10 maybe 12 hours" people have come to expect too little. single player games taking 80 and more hours to complete are gone for the most part. developers knew they couldnt get away with anything less than an epic adventure. they delivered and they delivered it in a playable state. whatever
> as far as hit detection and actual lag, i played the unreal tournament mod gone retail "tactical ops:assault on terror." a cs clone. i didnt get into cs because everyone was already good or great with no room for mediocre. great gameplay, great game mechanics, awesome hit detection. css is the closest i have ever found a game to be that i can enjoy.
> but yeah back on topic:
> [email protected]


Uh.. You kind of have that reversed. Battlefield 4 is a multiplayer game that has a single player campaign attached to it. Multiplayer is where DICE's focus is and that's where the majority of people who bought the game are going to get their hundreds of hours of gameplay out of.

Good single player games that offer quite a bit of single player content do exist. You're just looking in the wrong place.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Uh.. You kind of have that reversed. Battlefield 4 is a multiplayer game that has a single player campaign attached to it. Multiplayer is where DICE's focus is and that's where the majority of people who bought the game are going to get their hundreds of hours of gameplay out of.
> 
> Good single player games that offer quite a bit of single player content do exist. You're just looking in the wrong place.


it doesnt matter if its marketed as multiplayer focused or not. the fact is, you can finish a single player game in a day. this is in 90% of games today. people like you help this move along and keep them doing it. you accept it and are fine with it because YOU dont give a **** about the single player part. games cost 2 and 3 times as much as they used to. they are released anywhere between plays well and cant play. why? because people dont care. they throw money at them instead of *****ing.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> it doesnt matter if its marketed as multiplayer focused or not. the fact is, you can finish a single player game in a day. this is in 90% of games today. people like you help this move along and keep them doing it. you accept it and are fine with it because YOU dont give a **** about the single player part. games cost 2 and 3 times as much as they used to. they are released anywhere between plays well and cant play. why? because people dont care. they throw money at them instead of *****


You do realize single player in bf games is something new, bf1942,Vietnam,bf2 didn't have single player at all.


----------



## Azuredragon1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> it doesnt matter if its marketed as multiplayer focused or not. the fact is, you can finish a single player game in a day. this is in 90% of games today. people like you help this move along and keep them doing it. you accept it and are fine with it because YOU dont give a **** about the single player part. games cost 2 and 3 times as much as they used to. they are released anywhere between plays well and cant play. why? because people dont care. they throw money at them instead of *****ing.


There's no need to attack him for voting with his wallet. With that being said, I hope you do the same and only buy games that have a good single player part.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> it doesnt matter if its marketed as multiplayer focused or not. the fact is, you can finish a single player game in a day. this is in 90% of games today. people like you help this move along and keep them doing it. you accept it and are fine with it because YOU dont give a **** about the single player part. games cost 2 and 3 times as much as they used to. they are released anywhere between plays well and cant play. why? because people dont care. they throw money at them instead of *****ing.


You may wanna try out Far Cry 3. It has a nice long campaign,an open world with lots of sidequests and you can even play some multiplayer if you wish, both co-op and competitively. I do understand where you come from-12hours worth of SP is a disgrace but you are barking up the wrong tree. Battlefields are multiplayer games, before BC2 we didn't even have SP on the PC, unless playing MP maps with bots suddenly qualifies as such. BF3/4 campaign is just partly glorified tech demo partly tutorial for MP. Nothing more.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteGhost*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Anyone know where to get a decent price on BF4 premium?
> 
> 
> 
> Gamefly has Battlefield 4 premium for $39.99 with promo code: GFDJAN20
Click to expand...

Pulled the trigger. +rep


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> You do realize single player in bf games is something new, bf1942,Vietnam,bf2 didn't have single player at all.


it doesnt matter. look at the box. single player campaign. that is all that is relevant.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azuredragon1*
> 
> There's no need to attack him for voting with his wallet. With that being said, I hope you do the same and only buy games that have a good single player part.


i will attack anyone, myself included, for giving money to trash companies that dont give a rats ass about their customers. yes i smack myself every time i see i bought bf4.
money is the bottom line. the less you spend, the more you make. it applies in any market. video game quality is in the toilet because people dont care. keep pre-ordering people. they got your money and its less they have to do








and feel free to block me also








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> You may wanna try out Far Cry 3. It has a nice long campaign,an open world with lots of sidequests and you can even play some multiplayer if you wish, both co-op and competitively. I do understand where you come from-12hours worth of SP is a disgrace but you are barking up the wrong tree. Battlefields are multiplayer games, before BC2 we didn't even have SP on the PC, unless playing MP maps with bots suddenly qualifies as such. BF3/4 campaign is just partly glorified tech demo partly tutorial for MP. Nothing more.


i have fc3. its a long game that is full of repetition. i do like it though. the ai is actually very good.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> You do realize single player in bf games is something new, bf1942,Vietnam,bf2 didn't have single player at all.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> it doesnt matter. look at the box. single player campaign. that is all that is relevant.
> i will attack anyone, myself included, for giving money to trash companies that dont give a rats ass about their customers. yes i smack myself every time i see i bought bf4.
> money is the bottom line. the less you spend, the more you make. it applies in any market. video game quality is in the toilet because people dont care. keep pre-ordering people. they got your money and its less they have to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and feel free to block me also


It's all good man, we all value different things







. I personally look at bf sp parts as just a bonus. Although, the bad company single player was actually pretty good IMO.

I get more angry at games like crysis 3 where the multiplayer is garbage and the sp is 6 hours. At least bf has fun mp


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> it doesnt matter if its marketed as multiplayer focused or not. the fact is, you can finish a single player game in a day. this is in 90% of games today. people like you help this move along and keep them doing it. you accept it and are fine with it because YOU dont give a **** about the single player part. games cost 2 and 3 times as much as they used to. they are released anywhere between plays well and cant play. why? because people dont care. they throw money at them instead of *****ing.


First of all.. calm down. There's no need to swear and throw around all those assumptions.

Secondly, yeah.. I really don't care about single player in BF4 because that's not why I bought it and not why the majority of people bought it. I buy single player games for single player.. As the9quad pointed out, Battlefield hasn't even had much of a single player in the past. It was just playing multiplayer maps with bots instead of humans.

Fun little fact, actually.. The majority of the games I play are single player. Most of them I have easily gotten 40+ hours of except a select few that I just couldn't get into. Games like Far Cry 3, Borderlands 2, Skyrim, The Witcher 2, etc. aren't that old and there's plenty single player games coming out in the next few years that potentially offer that much gameplay as well. The Witcher 3 and Watch Dogs are both highly anticipated games that potentially offer that much content. I'm personally excited for Dying Light.

Oh.. and games don't cost 2-3 times as much they used to.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> First of all.. calm down. There's no need to swear and throw around all those assumptions.
> 
> Secondly, yeah.. I really don't care about single player in BF4 because that's not why I bought it and not why the majority of people bought it. I buy single player games for single player.. As the9quad pointed out, Battlefield hasn't even had much of a single player in the past. It was just playing multiplayer maps with bots instead of humans.
> 
> Fun little fact, actually.. The majority of the games I play are single player. Most of them I have easily gotten 40+ hours of except a select few that I just couldn't get into. Games like Far Cry 3, Borderlands 2, Skyrim, The Witcher 2, etc. aren't that old and there's plenty single player games coming out in the next few years that potentially offer that much gameplay as well. The Witcher 3 and Watch Dogs are both highly anticipated games that potentially offer that much content. I'm personally excited for Dying Light.
> 
> Oh.. and games don't cost 2-3 times as much they used to.


What makes "Singleplayer" "Singleplayer" ?

Single + Player = Singleplayer.
You play alone vs AI = Bots.
AI are rarely scripted, theyre mostly dynamic and move at their own will. (Unless triggered, like in special "scenes")

1942 had even a Campaign mode..

And game prices have been at the same pricing for the past 16 years afaik.
Nintendo 64 games like Mario 64? ~60 bucks then, a modern game now? 60 bucks now.
And ofcourse, back then you could also find some stores that were cheaper, just like now.


----------



## Willanhanyard

Hey I don't know if everyone has seen these, but:

https://twitter.com/zh1nt0/status/418711996721557504

https://twitter.com/zh1nt0/status/418709466683817984

https://twitter.com/zh1nt0/status/416603740389400576

https://twitter.com/zh1nt0/status/415963843941388289

From a Dice employee lol


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Oh.. and games don't cost 2-3 times as much they used to.


youre not very old. i know for a fact i was pissed because the nhl games went from $30 to $45. and when they started selling dlc, yeah bf4 is more than 3x what a game used to cost.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> Hey I don't know if everyone has seen these, but:
> 
> https://twitter.com/zh1nt0/status/418711996721557504
> 
> https://twitter.com/zh1nt0/status/418709466683817984
> 
> https://twitter.com/zh1nt0/status/416603740389400576
> 
> https://twitter.com/zh1nt0/status/415963843941388289
> 
> From a Dice employee lol


He's a grade A moron. Please see below:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1457264/bf4central-bf4-producer-trolls-fans-hasn-t-played-the-game-since-november

OT: How are the China Rising maps?


----------



## iARDAs

I still crash in this game.


----------



## Willanhanyard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I still crash in this game.


Welcome to Battlefield.


----------



## DoomDash

Someone asked if I was from oc.net in game today, who was it here?


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> youre not very old. i know for a fact i was pissed because the nhl games went from $30 to $45. and when they started selling dlc, yeah bf4 is more than 3x what a game used to cost.


When was this?

Typically games have cost between $50-$70 at launch for quite a while. I grew up on the Sega Genesis and SNES and games were around that price at the time as well. Sometimes less, sometimes more. Obviously I don't remember the prices personally all that well since I was young and didn't care at the time but it's really not hard to look them up.

You can try to include DLC into the price of games these days but really, at least in BF3 and BF4's case, it's optional. It's additional content if you want it and if you don't then you don't have to buy it.

I personally have about 110 hours into the game and I haven't bought premium yet. I'd say I've gotten my money's worth out of the game already but I'm going to end up getting at least a hundred more before I even get premium. BF4 has quite a lot of content when it comes to multiplayer and that's why people buy it.

Does anyone remember how much BF2 was when it was released?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> There is a post linking to reddit not that far back in this thread where a developer was discussing the issue of the tick rate.
> 
> Also, doesn't both hit detection and tick rate fall under netcode? Like isn't netcode a blanket term for all that kind of stuff?
> 
> Honestly, I think it's kind of funny that the moment one person brings up something like the tick rate, everyone else jumps it. I haven't even seen it mentioned in this thread until around a week ago now everyone is talking about it. I wonder how many people even know what they're talking about.


I mentioned since BF3 beta.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Anyone know where to get a decent price on BF4 premium?


I got my premium code of fleabay. 33 yoyos for Europe was cheap.

Anybody know were I will get a basic BF4 code cheap, for a friend ?







PM me.

Sorted


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I knew someone would come in thinking they were funny. Jokes aside. Want to play China rising but it feels dumb to pay 15 just for that


Don't. China rising sucks.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Don't. China rising sucks.


I have to agree. I can't say I'm in love with the China Rising maps.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> it doesnt matter if its marketed as multiplayer focused or not. the fact is, you can finish a single player game in a day. this is in 90% of games today. people like you help this move along and keep them doing it. you accept it and are fine with it because YOU dont give a **** about the single player part. games cost 2 and 3 times as much as they used to. they are released anywhere between plays well and cant play. why? because people dont care. they throw money at them instead of *****ing.


I personally would never expect a decent single player campaign in any BF/COD game, they are multiplayer games. In BF4 I have around 130 hours and haven't even thought of launching the campaign yet. There are so many other great single player games that I see no reason to play the campaign other than to get a couple unlocks at some point.

Overall games are not that expensive these days, BF4 was on sale for $20, steam sales make pretty much any game dirt cheap. It's only expensive if you have consoles and and then it's the same $50-$60 per game that Nintendo/Sega games cost 20+ years ago.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> I personally would never expect a decent single player campaign in any BF/COD game. In BF4 I have around 130 hours and haven't even thought of launching the campaign yet. There are so many other great single player games that I see no reason to play the campaign other than to get a couple unlocks at some point.
> 
> Overall games are not that expensive these days, BF4 was on sale for $20, steam sales make pretty much any game dirt cheap. It's only expensive if you have consoles and and then it's the same $50-$60 per game that Nintendo/Sega games cost 20+ years ago.


500+hrs Colonel 100 in BF3, plays single player once, never finished it.


----------



## TheYonderGod

All this talk about battlefield single player.... what?? Brb lemme go play the CS:GO single player too.


----------



## Xtr3me

I'll probably do single player so I can use the M249 when I switch my focus on Support, and for those extra unlocks, but like many others its not really a priority or my reasoning for playing the game.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtr3me*
> 
> I'll probably do single player so I can use the M249 when I switch my focus on Support, and for those extra unlocks, but like many others its not really a priority or my reasoning for playing the game.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Don't. China rising sucks.


The map with the cave in the middle is awesome. I have tons of fun on that. I tend to let them have the middle cave base and just rotate around the map with a squad and destroy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtr3me*
> 
> I'll probably do single player so I can use the M249 when I switch my focus on Support, and for those extra unlocks, but like many others its not really a priority or my reasoning for playing the game.


I got as far as shooting the rpg in bf3 and I beat the first level in bf4. And the "single" payer in the earlier games before BC was a joke. It wasn't campaign story driven. It was mp maps filled with bots, and you just had to win the battle to progress to the next campaign which was just another map lol.

I do miss modding though, what was the modern combat one called for 1942, that was awesome. I made it my mission to learn to fly the blackhawks which were damn near impossible and you could just rack up kills since there was no real aa.


----------



## Aparition

I for one would love it if they brought back the original "singleplayer" for BF.
You know... the spawn 500 bots and blow stuff up all day long campaign.

This rail shooter business just doesn't fit BF.


----------



## Xtr3me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I for one would love it if they brought back the original "singleplayer" for BF.
> You know... the spawn 500 bots and blow stuff up all day long campaign.
> 
> This rail shooter business just doesn't fit BF.


dem gfx


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> The map with the cave in the middle is awesome. I have tons of fun on that. I tend to let them have the middle cave base and just rotate around the map with a squad and destroy.
> I got as far as shooting the rpg in bf3 and I beat the first level in bf4. And the "single" payer in the earlier games before BC was a joke. It wasn't campaign story driven. It was mp maps filled with bots, and you just had to win the battle to progress to the next campaign which was just another map lol.
> 
> I do miss modding though, what was the modern combat one called for 1942, that was awesome. I made it my mission to learn to fly the blackhawks which were damn near impossible and you could just rack up kills since there was no real aa.


Guilin peaks is a fantastic infantry map. There's a reason middle d is so good. You can rotate all around but if a good squad comes from height of D you won't hold against it b/c of the terrain advantage.


----------



## Xtr3me

I haven't seen the shanghai tower go down yet in game. I have to add that to my todo list. Shame I hate that map.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

According to this, mantle will be out later this month.

http://m.hexus.net/tech/news/graphics/64713-amd-mantle-boosts-battlefield-4-performance-45-per-cent/


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtr3me*
> 
> I haven't seen the shanghai tower go down yet in game. I have to add that to my todo list. Shame I hate that map.


Happens alot in games I join. Mostly because there's always a good squad holding the fort pretty good at top. What do you do? Take down the building of course. I kinda enjoy those moments though. The BOOM's even from afar and they get louder. And then the building just comes down and it's like an earthquake.

What I hate about it though... is the dust afterwards. I know that's the environment of it but can't see jack.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Guilin peaks is a fantastic infantry map. There's a reason middle d is so good. You can rotate all around but if a good squad comes from height of D you won't hold against it b/c of the terrain advantage.


I absolutely love me some Guilin Peaks Domination. It's the only map I have been accused of hacking on so far.












FF to 1:28


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtr3me*
> 
> I haven't seen the shanghai tower go down yet in game. I have to add that to my todo list. Shame I hate that map.


Log in to an empty server running the map. Drive a tank up to the entrance of the buildling facing the water. Take out the 4 columns at the base of the building with the tank. Right after you destroy the last column, jump out of the tank and swim out into the waterway at the side of the building to watch the tower come crashing down.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I for one would love it if they brought back the original "singleplayer" for BF.
> You know... the spawn 500 bots and blow stuff up all day long campaign.
> 
> This rail shooter business just doesn't fit BF.


Blast from the past. I used to play this map all the time with my dutch flatmates from school days, around 9 years ago. On a P4 1.7Ghz and an FX5600. Feels like it was yesterday.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Blast from the past. I used to play this map all the time with my dutch flatmates from school days, around 9 years ago. On a P4 1.7Ghz and an FX5600. Feels like it was yesterday.


Dat music!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## selk22

Still the best BF soundtrack ever... I miss Cod:UO though more than anything.. Best game ever. Before the series was crushed into the ground


----------



## Stay Puft

China rising maps remind me of BC2 Vietnam except a lot worse.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> BF4 Control Room: Your One Stop for Intel
> 
> 2013-11-21 16:50 , edited 2014-01-09 09:27 by trydling
> 
> UPDATED JAN 9:
> The Road Ahead
> Just a short note that we are finalizing the next game update for multiple platforms, *aiming to release them later this month*. Stay tuned for the full details here in the Battlefield 4 Control Room. You can always reach the Control Room via battlefield.com/bf4controlroom
> 
> The Battlefield 4 Control Room is where we gather all the latest intel on what we are doing to constantly improve the game based on your feedback. We at DICE have a long tradition of supporting our games and our community well after the release of a title. While millions of players are enjoying Battlefield 4, we are aware that some players are experiencing issues with the game. While some platforms have had only minor problems, others have had more than their fair share of issues. Resolving these is our #1 priority.


source.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> China rising maps remind me of BC2 Vietnam except a lot worse.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'd kill to be able to use naplam in the current build!


----------



## pc-illiterate

i wonder what they will try to fix this time and what will break


----------



## bond32

I too can't wait for the next dlc... I came in late to the BF3 party, but when I did start playing I loved that map with the cranes. And yes, China Rising wasn't BAD but it wasn't anything impressive. Biggest complaint I have which I agree with most, is the lack of levelution. Unless I'm forgetting something, pretty much the only thing is building destruction - nothing like the dam crashing down or the building falling.

Edit: Who all uses PDW's? I initially thought they had no place in the game. But I always like using weapons no one else uses, so thought I would give a few another try. Using the UMP45, this gun is quite fun. Using it with the silencer, turns out I can pull a decent score with it. It has good range, damage, recoil is good. Only real downside is the slow fire rate.


----------



## ihatelolcats

levolution is a stupid gimmick anyway. i was glad to see the new maps didnt have it. literally the only good one is the weather on paracel storm. too bad they couldnt put more dynamic weather or time of day changes in every map


----------



## the9quad

The stupid immovable trees ruin CR maps imo. Makes driving vehicles a pain in the butt, for no good reason at all.


----------



## perablenta

Interesting moments from conquest that are funny or freaky and tend to make you laugh or annoy you.
.


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteGhost*
> 
> Gamefly has Battlefield 4 premium for $39.99 with promo code: GFDJAN20


haha $40

it's not even worth $5

the games so bad

ill give it six months until it's fixed


----------



## bond32

Not bad, but I think this guy shows some of the craziest stuff:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrz_w3PPxko&feature=c4-overview&list=UUTUeeW9zXgvDOcNltfCCXNQ


----------



## keikei

The dust storm for Gulf of Oman looks pretty sick. More challenging for air vehicles to take out us lowly infantry. More cover around the beach area for invading. The map looked clear and pristine in BF3, but with the sandstorm, its going to be an experience. Guesstimating 2nd Assault release early Feb, after Jan patch. *fingers crossed.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I too can't wait for the next dlc... I came in late to the BF3 party, but when I did start playing I loved that map with the cranes. And yes, China Rising wasn't BAD but it wasn't anything impressive. Biggest complaint I have which I agree with most, is the lack of levelution. Unless I'm forgetting something, pretty much the only thing is building destruction - nothing like the dam crashing down or the building falling.
> 
> Edit: Who all uses PDW's? I initially thought they had no place in the game. But I always like using weapons no one else uses, so thought I would give a few another try. Using the UMP45, this gun is quite fun. Using it with the silencer, turns out I can pull a decent score with it. It has good range, damage, recoil is good. Only real downside is the slow fire rate.


I actually like PDWs quite a bit. The CZ-3A1 and JS2 are pretty fun to use. They not great out of close quarters but still a lot of fun.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> levolution is a stupid gimmick anyway. i was glad to see the new maps didnt have it. literally the only good one is the weather on paracel storm. too bad they couldnt put more dynamic weather or time of day changes in every map


Levelution itself isn't a gimmick. It's a very gimmicky word and I hate its usage, but it's really a blanket term that covers anything affects the battlefield so that includes all of the little stuff as well. From what I've seen, China Rising does have "levelution" it's just a lot more subtle than things like buildings collapsing or a map flooding. They're small things like weather effects.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perablenta*
> 
> Interesting moments from conquest that are funny or freaky and tend to make you laugh or annoy you.
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


LOL @ "It's the other way you dumbass!"

Sadly I was that dumbass last night. Don't know what I was thinking, guess I thought I was in another elevator. Didn't get shot though. Just heard the door open and went


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I actually like PDWs quite a bit. The CZ-3A1 and JS2 are pretty fun to use. They not great out of close quarters but still a lot of fun.
> Levelution itself isn't a gimmick. It's a very gimmicky word and I hate its usage, but it's really a blanket term that covers anything affects the battlefield so that includes all of the little stuff as well. From what I've seen, China Rising does have "levelution" it's just a lot more subtle than things like buildings collapsing or a map flooding. They're small things like weather effects.


Ah, the CZ-3A1 is indeed fun. Started using the SMAW for those medium-long ranges too


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Ah, the CZ-3A1 is indeed fun. Started using the SMAW for those medium-long ranges too


That ones definitely my favorite of the PDWs. It kind of reminds me of the FAMAS with its rate of fire and how fast it kills in close quarters. It's definitely a beastly gun for what it is.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> The stupid immovable trees ruin CR maps imo. Makes driving vehicles a pain in the butt, for no good reason at all.


A quadbike can level a rather grown up tree.
A tank cant even make a tiny twig bush move.

http://youtu.be/i2h6M-L3b3U?t=4m55s


----------



## the9quad

thats what Im talking about, for once can i not be a liar.


----------



## Wirerat

Is sli/bf4 working ok on 332.21?

I hate to change anything. My game is running smooth. The description says it added performance to sli profiles.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> thats what Im talking about, for once can i not be a liar.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtr3me*
> 
> I'll probably do single player so I can use the M249 when I switch my focus on Support, and for those extra unlocks, but like many others its not really a priority or my reasoning for playing the game.


lol

I get kind of annoyed at having to vault over pebbles sometimes.

What are the good pistols. I'm working on unlocking them since I'm playing recon using my pistol is a must if I want to survive without being that guy that just sits back 400m and snipes. I'm all up in there so I get probably 4 or 5 pistol kills for every 10 sr kills. I just hate using the new ones I unlock without sites. I think I have the first three unlocked but only use the sig sauer 226.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Is sli/bf4 working ok on 332.21?
> 
> I hate to change anything. My game is running smooth. The description says it added performance to sli profiles.


Much better performance for me ( SLI ).


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> lol
> 
> I get kind of annoyed at having to vault over pebbles sometimes.
> 
> What are the good pistols. I'm working on unlocking them since I'm playing recon using my pistol is a must if I want to survive without being that guy that just sits back 400m and snipes. I'm all up in there so I get probably 4 or 5 pistol kills for every 10 sr kills. I just hate using the new ones I unlock without sites. I think I have the first three unlocked but only use the sig sauer 226.


93R is probably the most reliable IMO. It's the only one that I feel that can really hold its own against primaries. The MP443 is a pretty solid pistol and the M9 is also pretty good but slightly worse than the MP443. Other people like the compact .45 but I'm not the biggest fan of it. I really like the CZ-75 because of further damage drop off which makes it feel a bit more consistent. I prefer that to the higher caliber pistols.

Oh.. and the revolvers are pretty much useless. xD I'm sure some people can make them work but they're so slow and just not very practical as a sidearm.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Oh.. and the revolvers are pretty much useless. xD I'm sure some people can make them work but they're so slow and just not very practical as a sidearm.


User Error


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Much better performance for me ( SLI ).


I will update soon as get through this awful traffic. A performance improvement will be welcomed!!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> 93R is probably the most reliable IMO. It's the only one that I feel that can really hold its own against primaries. The MP443 is a pretty solid pistol and the M9 is also pretty good but slightly worse than the MP443. Other people like the compact .45 but I'm not the biggest fan of it. I really like the CZ-75 because of further damage drop off which makes it feel a bit more consistent. I prefer that to the higher caliber pistols.


I also like using the shortie shotgun in place of a pistol sometimes. Up close it's a 1 shot kill most of the time in HC.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> levolution is a stupid gimmick anyway. i was glad to see the new maps didnt have it. literally the only good one is the weather on paracel storm. too bad they couldnt put more dynamic weather or time of day changes in every map


Yup, levolution sucks.
Especially the weather on paracel storm, it really sucks after storm kicks in.. same with shanghai, map is really horrible after building falls.... Hainan or zavod are fine.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Yup, levolution sucks.
> Especially the weather on paracel storm, it really sucks after storm kicks in.. same with shanghai, map is really horrible after building falls.... Hainan or zavod are fine.


"Levolution"

Why not call it Dynamic Weather.... oh wait DICE.... oh right it isnt Dynamic either.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Yup, levolution sucks.
> Especially the weather on paracel storm, it really sucks after storm kicks in.. same with shanghai, map is really horrible after building falls.... Hainan or zavod are fine.


The storm makes naval combat quite interesting.









I also like that Shanghai kind of sucks after the building falls.. It gives you a reason to try to keep it standing. That along with the fact it's easier to hold C when the building is standing as long as your team is coordinating which means cruise missiles for your commander which, if your commander is any good, will play a big role in keeping enemy armor at bay.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> The storm makes naval combat quite interesting.


Yes it transforms boats into submarines..


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> The storm makes naval combat quite interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also like that Shanghai kind of sucks after the building falls.. It gives you a reason to try to keep it standing. That along with the fact it's easier to hold C when the building is standing as long as your team is coordinating which means cruise missiles for your commander which, if your commander is any good, will play a big role in keeping enemy armor at bay.


I honestly hate hate commanders in this game, it's like free cheats for the other side, i hate having a great streak going then getting tagged as high profile, or killed by a stupid cruise missile especially in places where a cruise missile could never get to (tunnel in zavod between c and d for instance).


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I honestly hate hate commanders in this game, it's like free cheats for the other side, i hate having a great streak going then getting tagged as high profile, or killed by a stupid cruise missile especially in places where a cruise missile could never get to (tunnel in zavod between c and d for instance).


Thank you. Your post has motivated me to play Commander a bit, starting today!







Up until now I have not, I've reached Rank 110 without playing as Commander even once.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Thank you. Your post has motivated me to play Commander a bit, starting today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up until now I have not, I've reached Rank 110 without playing as Commander even once.


Hope you dont mind losing skill than. lol. commander sucks it away


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I honestly hate hate commanders in this game, it's like free cheats for the other side, i hate having a great streak going then getting tagged as high profile, or killed by a stupid cruise missile especially in places where a cruise missile could never get to (tunnel in zavod between c and d for instance).


What I don't really like is when there's just one commander. A halfway decent commander can do a lot of its team. Matches where both teams have a decent commander are pretty fun, though.

I usually feel honored to be marked as a HVT. It means I've become enough of a nuisance to be a high priority target. The last match I had where I was, it was actually really funny. People really don't like MAAs. When you're going 15-0 in an MAA and you finally get marked an HVT.. People start trying to ram you with jets and both choppers focus on you. I'm happy to say that they didn't succeed in killing me despite all of that.. OP MAA FTW! *trollface*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Hope you dont mind losing skill than. lol. commander sucks it away


Who would mind? Skill is the most meaningless stat in the game. xD

I do enjoy being commander sometimes. It is a bit frustrating if your team doesn't pay attention. I personally enjoy dropping supply crates on campers to motivate them to move.


----------



## Krusher33

Commander can be challenging when the other commander knows what he's doing. blocking your cruise missiles and what not.

What I hate is assigning objectives to every squad and NO ONE accepts them because they're not paying attention or don't know they'll get more pts accepting them.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Commander can be challenging when the other commander knows what he's doing. blocking your cruise missiles and what not.
> 
> What I hate is assigning objectives to every squad and NO ONE accepts them because they're not paying attention or don't know they'll get more pts accepting them.


Call of Field 4: Ignore Commander


----------



## Krusher33

I think I'm going to put in suggestion thread that Dice ignores that they make it so that if the order isn't accepted or declined within a timeframe, it's automatic acceptance.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Call of Field 4: Ignore Commander


Oh man, yes.

"XXXTardoCommander enters your squad"...

"HEY GUYZZZ, can you liek, go to the objevecteves that I meark k?? I need PIZZOINTS!!"


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Commander can be challenging when the other commander knows what he's doing. blocking your cruise missiles and what not.
> 
> What I hate is assigning objectives to every squad and NO ONE accepts them because they're not paying attention or don't know they'll get more pts accepting them.


Or they don't even know it's possible to accept orders. Most people don't use the commo rose for anything so they really wouldn't realize that they can accept orders.

A lot of people don't realize you can mark objectives when you're squad leader either. That is one of the best ways to get your squad a ton of points.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I think I'm going to put in suggestion thread that Dice ignores that they make it so that if the order isn't accepted or declined within a timeframe, it's automatic acceptance.


If you want a better chance of someone at DICE seeing it, post it on the BF4 reddit and not the Battlelog forums. A few developers have admitted that they frequent the reddit a lot more than the BL forums. I don't really blame them either.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Call of Field 4: Ignore Commander


Call of Dutyfield 4: Ignore UAV/Gunship Spammer

get it right dude lol j/k


----------



## perablenta

Rebalancing the game, by Me:

Attack heli gunner gets ECM/Flairs, more maneuverability.
Scout heli 50% less repair per second.
MAA 50% less range on Active radar, 50% slower rearm.
Attack boat 30% slower rearm.
Attack jet 30% less maneuverability.
Stealth jet 30% less spread on the Main gun.
DMR 25% more dmg, 25% less recoil.
LMG 30% more recoil hip fire.
V40 30% less dmg, 30% less explosive range, 50% longer resupply.

Remove active protection from the game, this isn't Star Wars Battlefront.﻿


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Commander can be challenging when the other commander knows what he's doing. blocking your cruise missiles and what not.
> 
> What I hate is assigning objectives to every squad and NO ONE accepts them because they're not paying attention or don't know they'll get more pts accepting them.
> 
> 
> 
> Or they don't even know it's possible to accept orders. Most people don't use the commo rose for anything so they really wouldn't realize that they can accept orders.
> 
> A lot of people don't realize you can mark objectives when you're squad leader either. That is one of the best ways to get your squad a ton of points.
Click to expand...

That too! Or if your squad leader and you mark the obj., the other members all go rambo off to some other spots.
Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I think I'm going to put in suggestion thread that Dice ignores that they make it so that if the order isn't accepted or declined within a timeframe, it's automatic acceptance.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want a better chance of someone at DICE seeing it, post it on the BF4 reddit and not the Battlelog forums. A few developers have admitted that they frequent the reddit a lot more than the BL forums. I don't really blame them either.
Click to expand...

Ugh, I haven't made a reddit account yet. Guess I need to since it has becoming so dang popular now.


----------



## Forceman

So you want to make DMRs even more spam worthy? Like there aren't enough guys spamming them already?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perablenta*
> 
> Rebalancing the game, by Me:
> 
> Attack heli gunner gets ECM/Flairs, more maneuverability.
> Scout heli 50% less repair per second.
> MAA 50% less range on Active radar, 50% slower rearm.
> Attack boat 30% slower rearm.
> Attack jet 30% less maneuverability.
> Stealth jet 30% less spread on the Main gun.
> DMR 25% more dmg, 25% less recoil.
> LMG 30% more recoil hip fire.
> V40 30% less dmg, 30% less explosive range, 50% longer resupply.
> 
> Remove active protection from the game, this isn't Star Wars Battlefront.﻿


signed


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perablenta*
> 
> Rebalancing the game, by Me:
> 
> Attack heli gunner gets ECM/Flairs, more maneuverability.
> Scout heli 50% less repair per second.
> MAA 50% less range on Active radar, 50% slower rearm.
> Attack boat 30% slower rearm.
> Attack jet 30% less maneuverability.
> Stealth jet 30% less spread on the Main gun.
> DMR 25% more dmg, 25% less recoil.
> LMG 30% more recoil hip fire.
> V40 30% less dmg, 30% less explosive range, 50% longer resupply.
> 
> Remove active protection from the game, this isn't Star Wars Battlefront.﻿


Stealthjet F35 needs increased manouverability, compared to all other jets, yes ALL other jets, it cant turn.


----------



## bond32

DMR's need help for sure, but I don't think upping the damage is the solution.

I agree with the MAA, attack jet and/or stealth jet (but not both), V40, and take active protection out.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> So you want to make DMRs even more spam worthy? Like there aren't enough guys spamming them already?


There's a lot spam but it's not like they're hitting anything when they do that. I know this because I hear a lot of the snapping sound that DMRs make but I never take any damage when I hear it.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Yes it transforms boats into submarines..


User error


----------



## the9quad

I don't think I have ran into anyone using the active protection throwdown thingamajig in game yet, probably because I dont play at a a competitive level. Is it used by competitive teams?


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perablenta*
> 
> Rebalancing the game, by Me:
> 
> Attack heli gunner gets ECM/Flairs, more maneuverability.
> Scout heli 50% less repair per second.
> MAA 50% less range on Active radar, 50% slower rearm.
> Attack boat 30% slower rearm.
> Attack jet 30% less maneuverability.
> Stealth jet 30% less spread on the Main gun.
> DMR 25% more dmg, 25% less recoil.
> LMG 30% more recoil hip fire.
> V40 30% less dmg, 30% less explosive range, 50% longer resupply.
> 
> Remove active protection from the game, this isn't Star Wars Battlefront.﻿


Then DMR op.

I think a better way to nerf scout is to limit to one repair. This way you still have the same 50% less repair when compared 2 repairs. Atm one repair isn't op at all when everyone can carry stingers.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I don't think I have ran into anyone using the active protection throwdown thingamajig in game yet, probably because I dont play at a a competitive level. Is it used by competitive teams?


I haven't seen them either even though they seem like they'd really come in handy in domination or locker conquest (specifically at the main entrances to the C flag where there tends to be a lot of nade spam). Maybe even on rush.. having someone put one down as you're arming or defusing to defend against nade spam from the other team.

There are plenty more potential uses for it. I just tend to forget it even exists. I'll have to play with it and see how well it does the things I just listed.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I for one would love it if they brought back the original "singleplayer" for BF.
> You know... the spawn 500 bots and blow stuff up all day long campaign.
> 
> This rail shooter business just doesn't fit BF.


I really miss this as well. I probably played way more single player then multiplayer


----------



## keikei

I have to ask, with all the 4K hysteria recently, has anyone picked a monitor yet? If so, how does BF4 look? Or is everyone waiting for 60mhz?


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Is sli/bf4 working ok on 332.21?
> 
> I hate to change anything. My game is running smooth. The description says it added performance to sli profiles.


Performance is a little better with these drivers, but SLI has always been good for me with B4. One thing I've noticed is that I no longer see any flashing textures. In previous drivers I would see a wall or texture flash when looking at it from afar, especially on Rouge Transmission.

The latest Nvidia drivers are great, so go ahead and install it.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I have to ask, with all the 4K hysteria recently, has anyone picked a monitor yet? If so, how does BF4 look? Or is everyone waiting for 60mhz?


Asus version is 60hz..


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I have to ask, with all the 4K hysteria recently, has anyone picked a monitor yet? If so, how does BF4 look? Or is everyone waiting for 60mhz?


LOL 4K.


----------



## keikei

Wow. Just played on a pistol/knife server. 2 rounds of 250 kills each. Basically 5 on 5 in a relatively empty server. I had a great time. I'd say the smaller the player count, the more focused the gameplay. Something very satisfying about the pistol kill and you cant get more intimate than a knife kill take down as well. Somehow I pulled a triple knife kill strike. Hell must've froze.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Wow. Just played on a pistol/knife server. 2 rounds of 250 kills each. Basically 5 on 5 in a relatively empty server. I had a great time. *I'd say the smaller the player count, the more focused the gameplay.* Something very satisfying about the pistol kill and you cant get more intimate than a knife kill take down as well. Somehow I pulled a triple knife kill strike. Hell must've froze.


That is exactly why I rarely play on 64 player servers even when it comes to large conquest. Matches just feel a lot more competitive and less random with less people.

Pistol matches are a lot of fun as well. I started playing them just to level up my pistols but I really started to enjoy them. Although balance is kind of an issue since the 93r just kind of wrecks every other pistol.









*edit* Oh.. a bit of topic but.. Wee!!!! My new motherboard came today (yesterday?). So excited to be able to overclock again.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Apologies as these were taken with my phone

Has anyone had this issue in Defuse before? It stays in that view but I can still move my player around and shoot my gun. Obviously I barely have any control but it's quite annoying.



Also, I did this last night and placed C4 behind the door. Someone fell for it


----------



## james8

^lol at Candy.

very nice


----------



## Xtr3me

Hah, the candy is a lie.

I picked up 45 ribbons in a match last night, very happy


----------



## DoomDash

My highest ribbon count is 48 IIRC. Speaking of stats, I feel like they could have had EVEN more stats. The stats are good but could be better.


----------



## moocowman

I don't remember my highest ever but I know it was somewhere in the 40's.


----------



## b.walker36

What an extra 4gb did for BF4:


No more skips when zooming, no more skipping when doing anything really
Levels load in 30 -45 seconds instead of 3m plus
Can actually run my graphics near ultra without msaa becuase everything I thought was related to cpu and gpu seemed to be memory limitations.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> What an extra 4gb did for BF4:
> 
> 
> No more skips when zooming, no more skipping when doing anything really
> Levels load in 30 -45 seconds instead of 3m plus
> Can actually run my graphics near ultra without msaa becuase everything I thought was related to cpu and gpu seemed to be memory limitations.


how much ram are you running now


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> how much ram are you running now


I'm gonna guess and say 8GB, judging from his sig rig.

8GB would be the sweet spot for gaming right now.


----------



## Azuredragon1

Yup 8gb in BF3 was a game changer. Now with BF4, I will be getting another 8gb kit soon.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> how much ram are you running now


8GB now, and it really made a huge difference, I remember going from 512 to 1gb for bf2 and that difference that made but I'm not good at monitoring usage so I never thought we got to the point that 4gb wasnt enough. With my ssd that I'm installing tonight I cannot wait.

My cooler was very much in the way to, and I was very aggressive in getting it installed without removing it. Probably stupid and I should have ended up with broken ram but I persevered lol.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I don't think I have ran into anyone using the active protection throwdown thingamajig in game yet, probably because I dont play at a a competitive level. Is it used by competitive teams?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I don't think I have ran into anyone using the active protection throwdown thingamajig in game yet, probably because I dont play at a a competitive level. Is it used by competitive teams?
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen them either even though they seem like they'd really come in handy in domination or locker conquest (specifically at the main entrances to the C flag where there tends to be a lot of nade spam). Maybe even on rush.. having someone put one down as you're arming or defusing to defend against nade spam from the other team.
> 
> There are plenty more potential uses for it. I just tend to forget it even exists. I'll have to play with it and see how well it does the things I just listed.
Click to expand...

It's getting more and more popular to use in CR maps. It's much more effective than the 2 smoke options.


----------



## 98uk

Can someone confirm, do you have to play the entire single player to unlock weapons in MP?

I never play Battlefield SP and didn't really want to start... but if that is the only way...


----------



## keikei

I picked up an extra 2 sticks of ram a few days ago to max out at 16gigs. From alt tabbing, i can see my system using close to 10 gigs while playing. I'll try and play on windowed mode to see if its more. When i was at 8, i did notice some lag on some levels. I have no lag now.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Can someone confirm, do you have to play the entire single player to unlock weapons in MP?
> 
> I never play Battlefield SP and didn't really want to start... but if that is the only way...


yes


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Can someone confirm, do you have to play the entire single player to unlock weapons in MP?
> 
> I never play Battlefield SP and didn't really want to start... but if that is the only way...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> yes


Are any of them even that good? I unlocked the pistol but I would rather just play multi player. The only one I know i'm interested in is the LMG which of course is the last one haha.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Can someone confirm, do you have to play the entire single player to unlock weapons in MP?
> 
> I never play Battlefield SP and didn't really want to start... but if that is the only way...


The other guns to unlocks from SP to play in MP are:


P90
M249
QBZ-95-1
Otherwise, no, you do not HAVE to play SP to unlock weapons. You unlock them by mostly using the certain type of guns.


----------



## b.walker36

I will be installign my SSD tonight barring it gets delivered. Quick question on getting BF4 on it without a 25gb download.

I copied teh origin game folder onto my storage drive. Once I have windows setup and optimized I will install origin. Start the bf4 download. Wait until about 1%. Cancel it and replace the contents with those from my storage drive. Origin should then recognize the files check them and I'm good to go right?

Also since i'm going from HDD to SSD should I just re download or does that have no effect.


----------



## wigz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I will be installign my SSD tonight barring it gets delivered. Quick question on getting BF4 on it without a 25gb download.
> 
> I copied teh origin game folder onto my storage drive. Once I have windows setup and optimized I will install origin. Start the bf4 download. Wait until about 1%. Cancel it and replace the contents with those from my storage drive. Origin should then recognize the files check them and I'm good to go right?
> 
> Also since i'm going from HDD to SSD should I just re download or does that have no effect.


No effect.

I run BF4 off my SSD and you simply need to copy over the game folder, nothing else, Origin will recognize the folder being there, then the application of BF4 takes over. What I mean to say is, BF4 will patch itself if it needs to. I honestly don't think you need to have Origin create
the folder for you. Since you're simply doing a copy/pasta, the folder name will be the same, and so will the data inside.

Good luck!

(and yes, you avoid the 25gb re-dl of the game)


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wigz*
> 
> No effect.
> 
> I run BF4 off my SSD and you simply need to copy over the game folder, nothing else, Origin will recognize the folder being there, then the application of BF4 takes over. What I mean to say is, BF4 will patch itself if it needs to. I honestly don't think you need to have Origin create
> the folder for you. Since you're simply doing a copy/pasta, the folder name will be the same, and so will the data inside.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> (and yes, you avoid the 25gb re-dl of the game)


I didn't copy the whole folder just the BF4 folder so I'll let origin start it just to be safe. thanks man.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wigz*
> 
> No effect.
> 
> I run BF4 off my SSD and you simply need to copy over the game folder, nothing else, Origin will recognize the folder being there, then the application of BF4 takes over. What I mean to say is, BF4 will patch itself if it needs to. I honestly don't think you need to have Origin create
> the folder for you. Since you're simply doing a copy/pasta, the folder name will be the same, and so will the data inside.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> (and yes, you avoid the 25gb re-dl of the game)


You do need to start the download and have Origin create the folder, otherwise it won't recognize it and will start downloading. But once you've copied it over everything else you said is correct, it will be the same as a freshly downloaded version.


----------



## KatsnJase

Did a PC build guide for Bf4 with some decent sniping streaks in the background. What do you guys think about the build and gameplay?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0YgeQHAQq0&list=PLCPr5NkU6Obyr7AV4qga8raBFDvOqFA3V&index=1

$1000 and I managed to fit a GTX 770 in it. Probably gonna do an AMD $800 dollar build next, anyone have suggestions?


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> It's getting more and more popular to use in CR maps. It's much more effective than the 2 smoke options.


I thought he was referring to the one that the support gets that you can place down.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Can someone confirm, do you have to play the entire single player to unlock weapons in MP?
> 
> I never play Battlefield SP and didn't really want to start... but if that is the only way...


There's three but the only one that seemed worth it to me was the M249. Even then the other LMGs aren't that bad in comparison so really you don't need to play through it if you don't want to.

*edit* I guess there's the M412 and machete as well, but one's not very good and the other is just a skin. Not necessary by any means.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

What happened to the =U= Rock TDM servers, just only a couple are available. Been waiting a couple of months for them to put the 24-7 Zavod server back up.


----------



## pc-illiterate

you forgot the shank...


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KatsnJase*
> 
> Did a PC build guide for Bf4 with some decent sniping streaks in the background. What do you guys think about the build and gameplay?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0YgeQHAQq0&list=PLCPr5NkU6Obyr7AV4qga8raBFDvOqFA3V&index=1
> 
> $1000 and I managed to fit a GTX 770 in it. Probably gonna do an AMD $800 dollar build next, anyone have suggestions?


Not going to watch because I don't have time atm but Nvidia in a BF4 PC guide is simply wrong.Mantle reports 45% improvement,a 7950 OC will get GTX 780' frames per second,that's insane.Scheduled to be released this month,can't wait.I have enough frames as it is on Ultra but more performance is always better


----------



## KatsnJase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Not going to watch because I don't have time atm but Nvidia in a BF4 PC guide is simply wrong.Mantle reports 45% improvement,a 7950 OC will get GTX 780' frames per second,that's insane.Scheduled to be released this month,can't wait.I have enough frames as it is on Ultra but more performance is always better


From what I have heard, Mantle will not be AMD exclusive. I like AMD cards, but Nvidia cards are generally quieter, use less energy, and have better drivers. And I watched a Mantle Demo, it is UP to 45%, but as we all know, it will not be a constant 40+% increase in performance. I think we have all fallen for these scheme one time or another, "COME IN NOW AND GET UP TO 90% OFF THIS AISLE." Goes there, only gets 20% off QQ


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> you forgot the shank...


Ah, yeah. Again, though.. just a skin.









Has anyone unlocked any of the knife skins through battlepacks? So far I've only gotten one (the survival knife) but it's one of the only two that I care to get. The other one I want is the bowie knife.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KatsnJase*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Not going to watch because I don't have time atm but Nvidia in a BF4 PC guide is simply wrong.Mantle reports 45% improvement,a 7950 OC will get GTX 780' frames per second,that's insane.Scheduled to be released this month,can't wait.I have enough frames as it is on Ultra but more performance is always better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I have heard, Mantle will not be AMD exclusive. I like AMD cards, but Nvidia cards are generally quieter, use less energy, and have better drivers. And I watched a Mantle Demo, it is UP to 45%, but as we all know, it will not be a constant 40+% increase in performance. I think we have all fallen for these scheme one time or another, "COME IN NOW AND GET UP TO 90% OFF THIS AISLE." Goes there, only gets 20% off QQ
Click to expand...

even 20% is nothing to sneeze at. but im skeptical how much it will really improve for dedicated cards with regular cpus rather than apus


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Not going to watch because I don't have time atm but Nvidia in a BF4 PC guide is simply wrong.*Mantle reports 45% improvement,a 7950 OC will get GTX 780' frames per second*,that's insane.Scheduled to be released this month,can't wait.I have enough frames as it is on Ultra but more performance is always better


Not that I have any interest but when quoting someone as wrong as least be factual or give the complete story. 45% imrovement is yet to be seen and proved conclusive and did 780's suddenly stop overclocking? newsflash worthy.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KatsnJase*
> 
> From what I have heard, Mantle will not be AMD exclusive. I like AMD cards, but Nvidia cards are generally quieter, use less energy, and have better drivers. And I watched a Mantle Demo, it is UP to 45%, but as we all know, it will not be a constant 40+% increase in performance. I think we have all fallen for these scheme one time or another, "COME IN NOW AND GET UP TO 90% OFF THIS AISLE." Goes there, only gets 20% off QQ


Lately,AMD have been putting out better drivers and support for BF4 .It's exclusive to GCN architecture,something Nvidia isn't using.It's cross-platform though.Memory size does come into play,2GB 256-bit vs 3GB 384-bit (priced lower) isn't exactly giving Nvidia any advantages. The ONLY reason i would consider Nvidia is if you're going for 780/780Ti,because they are very good cards.Oh and Shadowplay,I would kill for a feature like that,thankfully I have one in MSI Afterburner.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

I can't take it anymore. I've tried everything. Somebody halp me please!!!









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2979150493789370840/


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Not that I have any interest but when quoting someone as wrong as least be factual or give the complete story. 45% imrovement is yet to be seen and proved conclusive and did 780's suddenly stop overclocking? newsflash worthy.


I'm saying approximately and of course 780's on stock.But he's advicing people to get 770,which is way worse than 780.As it is now,without any Mantle support,770 gets identical frames to a 7970Ghz ed. which is basically what a 7950 @ 1100/1575 is.If not 45% improvement,even 20% improvement,it would still be cheaper and better.
Don't take me as a fanboy,I love Nvidia and if I had the money,780Ti/780 all the way.I won't even bother to look at AMD but since i don't have such a budget,in the lower department,AMD is a better all-around purchase in my opinion.As always,everything I say is my own opinion


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> I'm saying approximately and of course 780's on stock.But he's advicing people to get 770,which is way worse than 780.As it is now,without any Mantle support,770 gets identical frames to a 7970Ghz ed. which is basically what a 7950 @ 1100/1575 is.If not 45% improvement,even 20% improvement,it would still be cheaper and better.
> Don't take me as a fanboy,I love Nvidia and if I had the money,780Ti/780 all the way.I won't even bother to look at AMD but since i don't have such a budget,in the lower department,AMD is a better all-around purchase in my opinion.As always,everything I say is my own opinion


I buy GPU's for 1 game too.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Ah, yeah. Again, though.. just a skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone unlocked any of the knife skins through battlepacks? So far I've only gotten one (the survival knife) but it's one of the only two that I care to get. The other one I want is the bowie knife.


I believe those are Premium releases, not luck of the draw battlepack releases. If you have premium you can check the release schedule and see when they will release a new knife.


----------



## Krusher33

Am I in the wrong section? Feels like the Hardware news section in here all of a sudden.


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Can someone confirm, do you have to play the entire single player to unlock weapons in MP?
> 
> I never play Battlefield SP and didn't really want to start... but if that is the only way...


Yes, and you will need to complete the ending all 3 ways to get the M249.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

What's up with the =U= ROCK TDM servers? =U= ROCK servers was reduced since release. Now just a couple are available. Haven't played since not much server selection have been reduced.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> It's exclusive to GCN architecture,something Nvidia isn't using.


it is not actually know yet if mantle is exclusive to gcn architecture. amd changes their stories like i change my undies.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> It's exclusive to GCN architecture,something Nvidia isn't using.
> 
> 
> 
> it is not actually know yet if mantle is exclusive to gcn architecture. amd changes their stories like i change my undies.
Click to expand...

once a week whether you need it or not?


----------



## pc-illiterate

seriously? once a week? i wash clothes once a month and own 2 pair of panties.
stop trolling...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BusterOddo*
> 
> Yes, and you will need to complete the ending all 3 ways to get the M249.


All 3 ways??? That's just dumb.







Is the M249 any good in BF4?


----------



## iARDAs

You gotta love people who jumps in to my active line of fire and gets killed from it and punishes me in hardcore matches


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> You gotta love people who jumps in to my active line of fire and gets killed from it and punishes me in hardcore matches


Better still they have no clue if the server they're in even has !punish active but just type it for every TK in every server regardless.


----------



## pc-illiterate

ff should be on in every fps. it would stop stupid people from playing or being stupid.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> Better still they have no clue if the server they're in even has !punish active but just type it for every TK in every server regardless.


Priceless people.

The other month I was flying a chopper and a teammate jumped from the skyscrapper and got hit with my chopper and he punished me. It was a priceless moment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> ff should be on in every fps. it would stop stupid people from playing or being stupid.


It would also prevent spamming of some gun types.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> You gotta love people who jumps in to my active line of fire and gets killed from it and punishes me in hardcore matches


Yeah happened to me 3 games in a row. Killed HC for me. Only playing normal from now on.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I believe those are Premium releases, not luck of the draw battlepack releases. If you have premium you can check the release schedule and see when they will release a new knife.


Like I said, I unlocked the survival knife in a battlepack. I don't own premium.



I know there are two knives that are listed in the loadout screen on battlelog but not in the unlock screen (the boot and SEAL knives) and those are probably future premium knives but the rest aside from the ACB-90 and campaign knives seem to obtainable from battlepacks.

That reminds me.. Has anyone seen any info on when the veteran packs are coming? I know there were issues with the packs before but I haven't seen anything about them since early December.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> What's up with the =U= ROCK TDM servers? =U= ROCK servers was reduced since release. Now just a couple are available. Haven't played since not much server selection have been reduced.


Who runs them? That's probably the best place to start if you do know.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> it is not actually know yet if mantle is exclusive to gcn architecture. amd changes their stories like i change my undies.


I haven't seen anything that says it won't be exclusive to GCN architecture. I've only seen speculation that it might be available for others to use later on.

http://www.amd.com/us/products/technologies/mantle/Pages/mantle.aspx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> All 3 ways??? That's just dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the M249 any good in BF4?


I don't believe that's actually true.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'm pretty sure you only have to choose Irish in the end to get it.



And the M249 is one of my favorite LMGs. It's definitely the only one worth playing through the single player for, IMO.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> ff should be on in every fps. it would stop stupid people from playing or being stupid.


You would think so but it really doesn't. HC is so much more frustrating to me for that very reason.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> All 3 ways??? That's just dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the M249 any good in BF4?


You don't have to complete it all three ways to get the M249, you just have to choose Irish at the end. And it is pretty nice, especially if you haven't unlocked any of the other LMGs yet.


----------



## pc-illiterate

https://forums.robertsspaceindustries.com/discussion/75442/amd-mantle-api-will-work-with-nvidia-graphic-cards-confirmed
http://www.dsogaming.com/news/amds-mantle-does-not-require-gpus-with-gcn-architecture/

only 2 i bothered looking for. i can look through my history for the rest but im lazy honestly.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> https://forums.robertsspaceindustries.com/discussion/75442/amd-mantle-api-will-work-with-nvidia-graphic-cards-confirmed
> http://www.dsogaming.com/news/amds-mantle-does-not-require-gpus-with-gcn-architecture/
> 
> only 2 i bothered looking for. i can look through my history for the rest but im lazy honestly.


Mantle, in the form we are expecting it any day now, IS tied to GCN hardware. If you truly expect to see on nvidia/intel or even non-GCN radeons (6000 and older) any time soon, you are in for a disappointment.


----------



## connectwise

Why do people like the AEK for medium/long range engagements when the recoil is so high, esp with such high rpm?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BusterOddo*
> 
> Yes, and you will need to complete the ending all 3 ways to get the M249.


You mean all three ways to get all three weapons? Or all three ways just to get the m249?


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> https://forums.robertsspaceindustries.com/discussion/75442/amd-mantle-api-will-work-with-nvidia-graphic-cards-confirmed
> http://www.dsogaming.com/news/amds-mantle-does-not-require-gpus-with-gcn-architecture/
> 
> only 2 i bothered looking for. i can look through my history for the rest but im lazy honestly.


I'm not seeing anything concrete, though.
Quote:


> Mantle was clearly designed with GCN in mind, so when AMD talks about other vendors being able to utilize Mantle does that mean that Mantle will work on their current Architecture? Or will the actual architecture of rival vendors (Nvidia) be need to be modified to support Mantle?


That is the big question here.

Don't get me wrong. If it turns to be as good as it sounds, I would love for it to expand to beyond just AMD hardware. It would be great for PC gamers in general. There's just no saying whether that's actually going to be the case or not. All we know currently is that it's just going to be available for the GCN architecture.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Why do people like the AEK for medium/long range engagements when the recoil is so high, esp with such high rpm?


I didn't know anyone did use it for medium/long range.

I really haven't even used the AEK all that much despite all the praise it gets. When it comes to close quarters, I much prefer the FAMAS out of all of the assault rifles. Smaller magazine but the thing is an absolute beast and melts through people.
Quote:


> You mean all three ways to get all three weapons? Or all three ways just to get the m249?


It sounds like they meant that you have to complete it all three was to get the M249 but that's not actually the case. You get a different gun for each ending with the M249 being one of them.


----------



## the9quad

I either use the ACE 52 (90% of the time) or ACE 23 (5%) or pistol (5%)

I just like them, they are easy. and im a scrub


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Mantle, in the form we are expecting it any day now, IS tied to GCN hardware. If you truly expect to see on nvidia/intel or even non-GCN radeons (6000 and older) any time soon, you are in for a disappointment.


anyone that can read knows the developers said it was made with amd's gcn architecture in mind. frankly i dont care. my cards will last me long enough to see what happens with camps. i'll take the better value performing brand.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> It sounds like they meant that you have to complete it all three was to get the M249 but that's not actually the case. You get a different gun for each ending with the M249 being one of them.


you get 1 rifle not multiple weapons. you have to do the ending in all 3 ways to get it.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> you get 1 rifle not multiple weapons. you have to do the ending in all 3 ways to get it.


Not sure what you mean by this. There are three endings and three weapons. Each ending corresponds to a different weapon. To get the M249 you need to complete one of those endings, you can then choose to re-do it the other two ways and get the other two weapons or not, but you only have to finish the mission once to get the M249.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> you get 1 rifle not multiple weapons. you have to do the ending in all 3 ways to get it.


No you really don't.

Pick Irish - M249 (Final Duty Assignment)
Pick Hannah - P90 (Peace Maker Assignment)
Pick neither and wait - QBZ-95-1 (To Valhalla Assignment)

If you just want the M249, you only need to play the level once and pick Irish at the end.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Not sure what you mean by this. There are three endings and three weapons. Each ending corresponds to a different weapon. To get the M249 you need to complete one of those endings, you can then choose to re-do it the other two ways and get the other two weapons or not, but you only have to finish the mission once to get the M249.


For me Irish didn't give me the m249, nor the girl (whatever her name was) and I didn't get the m249 'til the third try and choose neither, seems either random or third try for it?


----------



## pc-illiterate

no, i did the ending letting whats his name go. no 249. let her go, no 249. let no one go and i got the 249. so what are the other 2 weapons? its the reward for completing, the choice.

nevermind. wrong info from me totally. i guess i was just looking for the m249 after i finished each ending.

dont stay up playing all night folks. it makes the day bad.


----------



## moocowman

There was an issue around launch where it wasn't it was giving you the rewards right away. I chose Hannah first and then Irish but neither weapon unlocked right after, although it did later. I had not done the third ending when the P90 and M249 finally unlocked.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> For me Irish didn't give me the m249, nor the girl (whatever her name was) and I didn't get the m249 'til the third try and choose neither, seems either random or third try for it?


How quickly did you re-do the mission? It took a couple of hours after I completed Irish before the M249 showed up. It may have even been the next day. But I only ever did Irish, so it is possible to unlock it that way.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> no, i did the ending letting whats his name go. no 249. let her go, no 249. let no one go and i got the 249. so what are the other 2 weapons? its the reward for completing, the choice.
> 
> nevermind. wrong info from me totally. i guess i was just looking for the m249 after i finished each ending.
> 
> dont stay up playing all night folks. it makes the day bad.


P90 and a Chinese/Russian bullpup










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> For me Irish didn't give me the m249, nor the girl (whatever her name was) and I didn't get the m249 'til the third try and choose neither, seems either random or third try for it?


user error
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I'm not seeing anything concrete, though.
> That is the big question here.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. If it turns to be as good as it sounds, I would love for it to expand to beyond just AMD hardware. It would be great for PC gamers in general. There's just no saying whether that's actually going to be the case or not. All we know currently is that it's just going to be available for the GCN architecture.
> I didn't know anyone did use it for medium/long range.
> 
> I really haven't even used the AEK all that much despite all the praise it gets. When it comes to close quarters, I much prefer the FAMAS out of all of the assault rifles. Smaller magazine but the thing is an absolute beast and melts through people.
> It sounds like they meant that you have to complete it all three was to get the M249 but that's not actually the case. You get a different gun for each ending with the M249 being one of them.


That's what xfactorgaming said as well as others.




I just don't think so after using it with a 3.4x scope for a while. Went back to my trusty ace23.


----------



## BulletSponge

Anyone interested my clan just started a server tonight. Final decisions on modes, maps, etc have not been made so server is currently default. Don't be to hard on them, they're mostly casuals and easy kills.
HNG-Hangout


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Anyone interested my clan just started a server tonight. Final decisions on modes, maps, etc have not been made so server is currently default. Don't be to hard on them, they're mostly casuals and easy kills.
> HNG-Hangout


I added your server to favorite. Maybe a little to drunk right now to play though. we'll see.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> How quickly did you re-do the mission? It took a couple of hours after I completed Irish before the M249 showed up. It may have even been the next day. But I only ever did Irish, so it is possible to unlock it that way.


Hmmm, after doing it the third time it was immediately there, and I checked after the first too as well. So I probably could of just waited 15 mins and not bothered with the last level 2 more times







I wasted a whole afternoon to get that gun, and there's people saying the single player is too short.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> What's up with the =U= ROCK TDM servers? =U= ROCK servers was reduced since release. Now just a couple are available. Haven't played since not much server selection have been reduced.


1 of the =U= people said a lot of their servers weren't getting renewed today because they had so many and it was costing too much to keep them all live. So they gave people the option to sponsor the servers or something along the lines of that. I don't know the specifics just what I saw from server messages people talking in chat.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> I can't take it anymore. I've tried everything. Somebody halp me please!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2979150493789370840/


Anyone?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> Anyone?


You mentioned a 'healthy overclock'. Maybe resort to stock. Have you tried the 32-bit browser exe.? Reduce resolution scaling. Lower FOV. Disable crossfire. Disable any potential conflicting software. Go back to most stable AMD driver. Just some suggestions. Hopefully something clicks.

*lower network smoothing to lowest setting.
*avoid 64 player servers.


----------



## Mr Nightman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> Anyone?


Quote:


> *"I'll be fine at some points and then when an enemy comes in contact with me - I start shooting or he starts shooting, the game will freeze/pause and then resume long after I'm dead. "*


that right there sounds like the issue my bro had on bf3 with 4gb of ram, basically running out of ram. Perhaps your 6gb are just filling up, perhaps a bump to 8gb or more would alleviate the issue?


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> You mentioned a 'healthy overclock'. Maybe resort to stock. Have you tried the 32-bit browser exe.? Reduce resolution scaling. Lower FOV. Disable crossfire. Disable any potential conflicting software. Go back to most stable AMD driver. Just some suggestions. Hopefully something clicks.
> 
> *lower network smoothing to lowest setting.
> *avoid 64 player servers.


Did try rolling back drivers. Cant disable crossfire - 6990. Tried lots of resolution options, I'm playing the game on low as of right now to screw with it, no good. I will have to try the 32-bit browser out of curiosity. Right now I'm using chrome.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Nightman*
> 
> that right there sounds like the issue my bro had on bf3 with 4gb of ram, basically running out of ram. Perhaps your 6gb are just filling up, perhaps a bump to 8gb or more would alleviate the issue?


I was thinking about that and almost pulled the trigger on an extra stick. But I held back hoping someone would have a suggestion. Now that you bring it up, why not try.
I might buy an extra stick just to try. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Mr Nightman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> I was thinking about that and almost pulled the trigger on an extra stick. But I held back hoping someone would have a suggestion. Now that you bring it up, why not try.
> I might buy an extra stick just to try. Thanks for the suggestion


no prob, hope your issue is resolved soon









oh and maybe running the game in 32 bit would lower ram usage


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> Anyone?


Have you got any removable storage? I've got a 1TB on an e-sata, origin and BF4 aren't on it - they have an internal SSD, Windows isn't on it (only extended the music library to include it). Most the time it's turned off or spun down. When it's on, when I load origin/BF4 it spins up and there's access, when it's off I get crashes on load next map, consistently a few in a row then I remember "It's that drive". I soured the drive, there's nothing Origin/BF4 related, not even Windows related except it monitors a music folder. User error









Edit - 6GB appears fine for me?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> Did try rolling back drivers. Cant disable crossfire - 6990. Tried lots of resolution options, I'm playing the game on low as of right now to screw with it, no good. I will have to try the 32-bit browser out of curiosity. *Right now I'm using chrome*.


Try setting *internet explorer* as your default. Its a very stable browser for BF4 for some reason. I have not have many error crashes while using it for this game.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> Anyone?


Start with all settings default and no overclocks on anything and go from there. I really haven't had any issues since the 1st few weeks so I really can't offer much more assistance than that. Hopefully someone else can help you out. I will say 6GB should be plenty. Also I've used Chrome since BF4 went live and no issues there either but I guess you may as well try everything.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Thanks all. I'm reluctant to say its a hardware issue.

I found an extra 2GB stick so now I'm 8GB and running the game the same.

All this started after that god damn Crossfire breaking patch and the game has simply never been the same. They messed something completely up for me. Its so frustrating.

edit:
Quote:


> use internet explorer


Here's another~ (surprise!) issue I have. It wont work with IE. I've tried before. Just tells me Download and install the latest Browser Plugin to play the game.Download and install the latest Browser Plugin to play the game. Over and over and over and over. I've reinstalled this thing 100 times to use IE just for the sake of it and NOPE.


----------



## Jack Mac

Anyone know what my problem w/ BF4 is? It's unplayable.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rU8OoembQo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Anyone know what my problem w/ BF4 is? It's unplayable.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rU8OoembQo&feature=youtu.be


That looks exactly like microstutter no joke at all, yet you only run a single 290.

Weird mate, i would look at CPU for this one?
Saying that the card could be unstable, or drivers acting up....


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> That looks exactly like microstutter no joke at all, yet you only run a single 290.
> 
> Weird mate, i would look at CPU for this one?
> Saying that the card could be unstable, or drivers acting up....


Idk, it does it every once in a while, so it's not that bad, but I do have to restart the game to fix it which is annoying.


----------



## SwatDawg15

I just completed the the ending the other two ways today. The first time a day or two ago, I picked the dude (Irish) and got the M249. Today I picked the girl (Hanna) and then neither. I was awarded the dog tags, ect ect. Quit out of campaign and returned to multi-player.. but the two guns were not showing.. I logged out, ect ect.. nether worked.

So the fix is to just play a Multi-player game. Once you do, it will sync and you will get your new guns that you unlocked.

Hope this helps


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Anyone know what my problem w/ BF4 is? It's unplayable.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rU8OoembQo&feature=youtu.be


Make sure your CPU is "unparked". BF3 and BF4 were designed by gods.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> Make sure your CPU is "unparked". BF3 and BF4 were designed by gods.


Cores are unparked.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Anyone know what my problem w/ BF4 is? It's unplayable.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rU8OoembQo&feature=youtu.be


Why is your screen on 100Hz and not 120Hz. Have you tried unparking cores? What driver are you running and also did you made sure your card is plugged in properly. What are on the map is it as some areas can be cpu intensive


----------



## iARDAs

I used to be an above average player in BC2 and BF3 but I suck so bad in BF4

I wonder why.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I used to be an above average player in BC2 and BF3 but I suck so bad in BF4
> 
> I wonder why.


It's the net code. The game doesn't respond very well. i'm also not playing as good as I did in bf3


----------



## Wirerat

I cannot get any useful information on bf4 forums.

Anyone with a fx6300 able to stay above 60fps on multiplayer? The benchmarks out there are garbage. I want to hear from someone using the same cpu as me.

I have plenty of gpu for high settings with 660ti sli.

I am getting playable frames but its not always smooth. I am about to shift to an intel setup. I think it will be better for min fps.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> It's the net code. The game doesn't respond very well. i'm also not playing as good as I did in bf3


I don't htink it is the netcode. The guns, especially the Assault rifles, handle much easier. So it might not be you being worse but that people in general can kill you easier since AR fire is extremely accurate and low recoil compared to BF3

Edit: I'm not claiming netcode is fine, just that will not make you play bad. Sure you will get the weird death and miss a kill here or there but it won't move you from the top tot he bottom of the score chart.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I cannot get any useful information on bf4 forums.
> 
> Anyone with a fx6300 able to stay above 60fps on multiplayer? The benchmarks out there are garbage. I want to hear from someone using the same cpu as me.
> 
> I have plenty of gpu for high settings with 660ti sli.
> 
> I am getting playable frames but its not always smooth. I am about to shift to an intel setup. I think it will be better for min fps.


Doubt a 6300 can hold 60fps .I have an Intel rig and even i drop to 55fps or so in very hectic situation with an i5.I use Ultra settings and my sig rig.Take my words wiht a grain of salt,I don't use the CPU personally.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Doubt a 6300 can hold 60fps .I have an Intel rig and even i drop to 55fps or so in very hectic situation with an i5.I use Ultra settings and my sig rig.Take my words wiht a grain of salt,I don't use the CPU personally.


55ps would be acceptable. I limit 70fps due to my moniter. If it only dipped to 55 that would be ok. Are you using 4670k? Are you on win7?

This engine is crap I mean look how awsome the new cryengine looks. Its demanding but it still works great without needing a computer science degree to optimize your pc.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 55ps would be acceptable. I limit 70fps due to my moniter. If it only dipped to 55 that would be ok. Are you using 4670k?


3570k @ 4.3Ghz + 7950 @1100/1575, FULL HD Ultra preset.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> 3570k @ 4.3Ghz + 7950 @1100/1575, FULL HD Ultra preset.


are you on win7?


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> are you on win7?


No,Windows 8.
Check my signature,everything is there.If you're on Win7,that's your problem.The minimum's are lower there.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> No,Windows 8.
> Check my signature,everything is there.If you're on Win7,that's your problem.The minimum's are lower there.


On mobile the sig doesnt show up. Sry. I really hate to move to win 8. Then if I change my motherboard later it will want a new activation... Lame.


----------



## EliteReplay

when is the new patch coming out_?


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> On mobile the sig doesnt show up. Sry. I really hate to move to win 8. Then if I change my motherboard later it will want a new activation... Lame.


You just have to call them and they will activate it, if it doesn't already.

Trying to work through the campaign for the LMG but not really enjoying it. I like my FPS to be more story driven like dues ex or bioshock. BF and COD, I don't think Ive finished one lol.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> You just have to call them and they will activate it, if it doesn't already.
> 
> Trying to work through the campaign for the LMG but not really enjoying it. I like my FPS to be more story driven like dues ex or bioshock. BF and COD, I don't think Ive finished one lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> On mobile the sig doesnt show up. Sry. I really hate to move to win 8. Then if I change my motherboard later it will want a new activation... Lame.


I don't mind answering.I just didn't want to flood then thread with BF4 unrelated information but now that I think about it - It's a bit too late after all the time about Shadowplay vs Afterburner and other discussions.
Just unlock the MG4 using the PKP Pecheneg with some decent attachments.The MG4 is personally better and you don't have to go trought the campaign for it.The PKP with some recoil management is a power house.


----------



## keikei

Upcoming Changes & Levolution Cut From China Rising? (Battlefield 4 Gameplay/Commentary)






*seems like DICE cut levolution in china rising, probably due to time constraints. Ain't that a trip?!


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> when is the new patch coming out_?


Estmating late January. More concrete date later this month.


----------



## Sadmoto

Yea, it was obvious they cut levolution, and I was ticked about it, But nooo they HAD to have a pack out in a month, they HAD to guys.









I would of loved being able to shoot rubble off of the mountains and have it crash onto your enemy.

That was honestly the last nail in the coffin for me never buying another EA game. Never again.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Why is your screen on 100Hz and not 120Hz. Have you tried unparking cores? What driver are you running and also did you made sure your card is plugged in properly. What are on the map is it as some areas can be cpu intensive


It's 100Hz because I don't get very good FPS in BF4 so I run 100Hz strobed over 120Hz strobed, it's much smoother. Cores are all unparked, running 13.12 WHQL drivers. Lol, yes my card is plugged in properly. I was standing in deployment spinning the camera around.


----------



## keikei

Well, I posted Lvl's vid on battlelog. He has half a million subs, so word should start spreading like wildfire (hopefully). Getting really tired of these half finished games.


----------



## hamzta09

Are you using old drivers? Mac?

Since 13.8 fixes the stutter.


----------



## moocowman

I wouldn't be surprised if DICE already had plans of releasing the CR map events at a later date. IIRC, the antenna falling in Caspian Border in BF3 was implemented in a patch later on in the game's life. I'm guessing that they'd be able to patch in the events for the CR maps as well. We'll just have to wait and see I guess.


----------



## quakermaas

Error
Could not contact Battlelog, please try again

When trying to join a game, anybody else ?

Its working now


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> Error
> Could not contact Battlelog, please try again
> 
> When trying to join a game, anybody else ?
> 
> Its working now


I just joined a 64 player match to test it out.


----------



## b.walker36

Anyone want to play? bwalker36


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Anyone know what my problem w/ BF4 is? It's unplayable.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rU8OoembQo&feature=youtu.be


Enable HT if you have it, and also try boarderless windowed mode. Then maybe try some custome user config file.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Enable HT if you have it, and also try boarderless windowed mode. Then maybe try some custome user config file.


My i5 doesn't have HT. I think I'll wait and see if Mantle will fix my issues.


----------



## connectwise

I have an i5 as well. I have no stutter issues with 7970. I do use a custom config from xfactorgaming, and do boarderless.

http://youtu.be/oU1q2wEcDiA


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I have an i5 as well. I have no stutter issues with 7970. I do use a custom config from xfactorgaming, and do boarderless.
> 
> http://youtu.be/oU1q2wEcDiA


I don't have have AMD but I have an i5 and have pretty much no issues. I have had 2 crashes in the last couple weeks.


----------



## StrongForce

Can anyone tell me if a x6300 would bottleneck you in a 64P server, like medium-high graphics? and if overclocked would that help.

It would be cool if I could see a CPU usage like HWInfo also







but I know I'm asking too much.. though it could help some people too !

Would be much appreciated







.


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> All 3 ways??? That's just dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the M249 any good in BF4?


After seeing the responses from what I wrote earlier it appears as though I was wrong. It must have been the delay to show up that made me think I had to complete all three endings. Although I swear I read that somewhere..??







Anyway, I really like the M249. I have used it quite a bit.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I don't have have AMD but I have an i5 and have pretty much no issues. I have had 2 crashes in the last couple weeks.


I used to red screen, blue screen bsod and crash all the time, esp at round's end. I used to have to exit game and restart a new one instead of transitioning. After few patches it's been solid as a rock. Tumbs up.



New high kill count from guilin conquest


----------



## Darren9

We seem to be getting a problem where Lancang Dam on conquest 64 with commanders has bad lag/rubber band and no other map does - to the point where people leave. Has anyone else noticed a full Lancang Dam plays worst than the rest?


----------



## redalert

I have noticed that with that map and heard alot people say the same thing about that map. It was really bad when BF4 first came out. Tehran Highway for BF3 was the same way alot servers took it out of rotation.


----------



## moocowman

I have a very odd issue with Lancang Dam. When I go to fly either of the jets on that map using my controller, the jet will randomly shake. It doesn't happen on any other map and only happens some of the time, not every time I play the map? It's very weird.

I can be on a server playing one map with the jets working fine, the next match will be on Lancang and have that issue then on the next map in the rotation it will be completely fine again.


----------



## Unknownm

Ultra, 1080p, no AA. I normally run 130% texture resolution scale. Since I was recording, I thought 130% would be to much so I lowered it to 100... however the fps is overkill!

uploaded using x264vfw in Virtualdub


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultra, 1080p, no AA. I normally run 130% texture scale. Since I was recording, I thought 130% would be to much so I lowered it to 100... however the fps is overkill!


Texture scale? What

Video got crazy stutter tho


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Texture scale? What
> 
> Video got crazy stutter tho


Video was recorded 15fps because my upload speeds are slow and I don't feel like waiting 3 days for a full motion video to upload. Correction I mean Resolution scale!


----------



## GTR Mclaren

OMG You got to be kidding me

first time playing BF4 campaing, BSOD after some minutes

first BSOD I have in ages

are those kind of problems (BSOD) common with this game??


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> OMG You got to be kidding me
> 
> first time playing BF4 campaing, BSOD after some minutes
> 
> first BSOD I have in ages
> 
> are those kind of problems (BSOD) common with this game??


I've never had a BSoD in any Battlefield game.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> OMG You got to be kidding me
> 
> first time playing BF4 campaing, BSOD after some minutes
> 
> first BSOD I have in ages
> 
> are those kind of problems (BSOD) common with this game??


Bf3 and Bf4 have always been good overclock stability tests. Most of the crashing that is the games fault is fixed now.


----------



## Jodiuh




----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> It's 100Hz because I don't get very good FPS in BF4 so I run 100Hz strobed over 120Hz strobed, it's much smoother. Cores are all unparked, running 13.12 WHQL drivers. Lol, yes my card is plugged in properly. I was standing in deployment spinning the camera around.


Oh ok. Maybe it's a driver issue. Amd might fix it. i will say wait for Mantle to come. That might solve all your issues. You can also do a motherboard, bios update. Check for updated chipset drivers etc etc

Have you tried low settings and ultra settings? Also try with vsync on.


----------



## Jodiuh




----------



## DoomDash

I have my first montage video uploading right now! Woot. I'm terrible @ video editing but I think I did a good job for basically only 5 hours of it my first time. Stay tuned.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Had such a great game earlier. They had set the ticket counter to 2 000 tickets per team and 99 minutes 99 seconds per game. I only joined when teams were down 400 tickets each though.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/422303708834310144/514754486/


----------



## Jodiuh

Good grief. Marathon game you must of had!

39 kills in the little bird?! You must've pissed off more than a few folks, lol!


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Good grief. Marathon game you must of had!
> 
> 39 kills in the little bird?! You must've pissed off more than a few folks, lol!


Haha the clan leader told me to stop using it or I'd get banned. Told him I took a screenshot of that message to post around and he kept quiet.

Was a great game. Most of the time it was myself and my clan mate as he repped me. I'd drop him at a flag and hover above picking off enemies while he capped. Worked out quite well.


----------



## b.walker36

My battlelog times are 6hrs off lol. I play a match and the report shows 7hrs ago. Any ideas on fixing this, I have my time set in my profile correctly.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> My battlelog times are 6hrs off lol. I play a match and the report shows 7hrs ago. Any ideas on fixing this, I have my time set in my profile correctly.


Someone on my friends list had this issue and they logged out and back in of battlelog. Seemed to fix the issue.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Someone on my friends list had this issue and they logged out and back in of battlelog. Seemed to fix the issue.


Tried that a few times. Right now I uninstalled the web plug in, ran ccleaner. Will be see if that helps.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Haha the clan leader told me to stop using it or I'd get banned. Told him I took a screenshot of that message to post around and he kept quiet.
> 
> Was a great game. Most of the time it was myself and my clan mate as he repped me. I'd drop him at a flag and hover above picking off enemies while he capped. Worked out quite well.


Well played


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Oh ok. Maybe it's a driver issue. Amd might fix it. i will say wait for Mantle to come. That might solve all your issues. You can also do a motherboard, bios update. Check for updated chipset drivers etc etc
> 
> Have you tried low settings and ultra settings? Also try with vsync on.


Yeah, I've tried pretty much everything, sometimes the game will run smooth enough, and other times I'll get terrible FPS stutters like in the video.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Well played


Thanks. Strategy worked out quite well as we dominated the other team and other little birds that came up.


----------



## bluedevil

Decent game of TDM.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/422385329630631616/321911889/


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Decent game of TDM.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/422385329630631616/321911889/


I absolutely love the MTAR.

Really takes them down fast in close ranges so TDM, Defuse and Rush I find are perfect for it.


----------



## Ghost12

Where/how to remove friends from battlelog? need to do some cleaning of inactive people. Thanks


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Where/how to remove friends from battlelog? need to do some cleaning of inactive people. Thanks


I believe you can only do that through Origin and not Battlelog.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I absolutely love the MTAR.
> 
> Really takes them down fast in close ranges so TDM, Defuse and Rush I find are perfect for it.


Now I just need to rank up my MP7.







Still sucks its only available in Engineer and not Support. I go through rounds like its going out of style.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I believe you can only do that through Origin and not Battlelog.


+1 Thanks


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Now I just need to rank up my MP7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still sucks its only available in Engineer and not Support. I go through rounds like its going out of style.


I know what you mean!

In BF3 I ran MP7 with the ammo pack in all the CQ maps. Such a wonderful combination


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I know what you mean!
> 
> In BF3 I ran MP7 with the ammo pack in all the CQ maps. Such a wonderful combination


Which is why the MTAR and AMMO pack work so well together. Still I have a special place in my heart for the MP7, even if the class does suck a bit. I tend to like Support or Recon as of late, I am kinda bored of Assault.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Which is why the MTAR and AMMO pack work so well together. Still I have a special place in my heart for the MP7, even if the class does suck a bit. I tend to like Support or Recon as of late, I am kinda bored of Assault.


Staying alive in assault gets easy so running out of ammo happens too much.

That's why I normally stick with support. And yes, the MTAR is a great substitute for the MP7. I do feel, however, that the range on the MTAR is better. But the feel and RPM of the MP7 is heavenly


----------



## GTR Mclaren

BSDO never happen again...I dont know why :/

and men....this game with post AA looks HORRIBLE

like a blur mess, like you are playing the game at half your resolution

that things needs to be off by default


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> BSDO never happen again...I dont know why :/
> 
> and men....this game with post AA looks HORRIBLE
> 
> like a blur mess, like you are playing the game at half your resolution
> 
> that things needs to be off by default


You seem to be new.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> You seem to be new.


??

FXAA in BF4 is the only game that have those extreme blur results...and yes Im new with BF4


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> ??
> 
> FXAA in BF4 is the only game that have those extreme blur results...and yes Im new with BF4


Remove the blur in a cfg file, or most of it anyway.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> ??
> 
> FXAA in BF4 is the only game that have those extreme blur results...and yes Im new with BF4


BF3 was exactly the same.


----------



## Jack Mac

I wish more people still played BF3, I miss it already.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I wish more people still played BF3, I miss it already.


I tried to a bit a go, but found it to mostly be lone wolves who just spit out vulgar violence in the chat box when you M16 them from 5 miles away :/


----------



## Aparition

Anyone feel like some weapons feel lagged when shooting especially in burst mode?
Just like the delay with the 44.

Been working on my m4 carbine and sometimes rapidly firing burst just feels like I'm pushing mud and other times fires as smooth as silk.


----------



## ihatelolcats

fxaa is blurring...


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Where/how to remove friends from battlelog? need to do some cleaning of inactive people. Thanks


Go to your profile on battlelog, on right side click "View all friends" and there is a huge "X" next to every friend


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> fxaa is blurring...


User Error...


----------



## banging34hzs

no blur at all with a cfg file


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *banging34hzs*
> 
> no blur at all with a cfg file


Motionblur != FXAA


----------



## banging34hzs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Motionblur != FXAA


Yea and I have _all blur disabled_ via a costume CFG file, don't even get blur when getting shot at (no suppression)


----------



## ihatelolcats

fxaa is blurring.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> fxaa is blurring.


its the nature of fxaa, it blurs the jaggies to smooth the jaggies. need a definition people?

Disadvantages

Textures may not appear as sharp if they are included in the edge detection. This may also affect the HUD elements of the game.

if something doesnt appear sharp, its blurry.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Now I just need to rank up my MP7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still sucks its only available in Engineer and not Support. I go through rounds like its going out of style.


I unlocked the mtar but I just feel like,

It's not me It's not the weapon that can define me.

LOL...


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I wish more people still played BF3, I miss it already.


Never looked back. BF3 sucks compared to 4.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *banging34hzs*
> 
> Yea and I have _all blur disabled_ via a costume CFG file, don't even get blur when getting shot at (no suppression)


That's cheating lol, your supposed to get blurry and more spread. Your eliminating half the effect of supression.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> That's cheating lol, your supposed to get blurry and more spread. Your eliminating half the effect of supression.


No, this is OCN, where its okay to use gamma increases to see in the darkness.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> No, this is OCN, where its okay to use gamma increases to see in the darkness.


That one I would just frown upon as its an ingame setting too, but removing all blur is flat out cheating.

Also lets load up the ocn server......go go go

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/2cf08d8f-4c42-41af-86c4-01046ebfe584/Overclock-net-Battlefield-4/


----------



## banging34hzs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> That one I would just frown upon as its an ingame setting too, but removing all blur is flat out cheating.
> 
> Also lets load up the ocn server......go go go
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/2cf08d8f-4c42-41af-86c4-01046ebfe584/Overclock-net-Battlefield-4/


The effect is there, still throws off your shot you just dont get the blur that comes with it.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> That's cheating lol, your supposed to get blurry and more spread. Your eliminating half the effect of supression.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *banging34hzs*
> 
> The effect is there, still throws off your shot you just dont get the blur that comes with it.


Maybe the blur only comes from recon/support shooting at you? I've been suppressed both ways, either the blur or the sight shaking or both. I cant stand blur of any nature, but if its part of the gun mechanics, cant do much to remove it.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> That one I would just frown upon as its an ingame setting too, but removing all blur is flat out cheating.
> 
> Also lets load up the ocn server......go go go
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/2cf08d8f-4c42-41af-86c4-01046ebfe584/Overclock-net-Battlefield-4/


It removes suppression blur.


----------



## iARDAs

Guys I am not crashing a lot lately. Its once a day and I am happier but I started to have GPU usage issues



Any ideas?

Edit : I need to restart the PC to fix it. Restarting the game does not solve the problem.

This only happens with BF4 and BF3.

Also hitting the bed now, will reply tomorrow


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> That one I would just frown upon as its an ingame setting too, but removing all blur is flat out cheating.


Gamma has yet to be in a game.
Brightness is in most games and does not have the same effect as gamma.

Get your facts right!


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Never looked back. BF3 sucks compared to 4.


Nvr played bf3 but after accidentally watching some bf3 videos, bf4 seems to be miles ahead.gameplay-wise


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Nvr played bf3 but after accidentally watching some bf3 videos, bf4 seems to be miles ahead.gameplay-wise


It's really not lol.


----------



## DoomDash

Hey guys my very first montage video just finished uploading. I've never video edited before so go easy on me :


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Nvr played bf3 but after accidentally watching some bf3 videos, bf4 seems to be miles ahead.gameplay-wise


It is in many ways, unfortunately in the main core of the game, ie shooting people with guns its not in the same class imo.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Guys I am not crashing a lot lately. Its once a day and I am happier but I started to have GPU usage issues
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Edit : I need to restart the PC to fix it. Restarting the game does not solve the problem.
> 
> This only happens with BF4 and BF3.
> 
> Also hitting the bed now, will reply tomorrow


When crashing once a day as opposed to multiple times and having to restart makes you happier you know the game is a mess, I'm glad I haven't bought this game yet and will likely be waiting awhile. The amount of traded kills in the beta was enough for me.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Hey guys my very first montage video just finished uploading. I've never video edited before so go easy on me :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


+1 enjoyed watching it, very good lol


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> It's really not lol.


Oh, so you bought the game finally?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Oh, so you bought the game finally?


No i watch it.


----------



## moocowman

Ah. Okay. Makes sense.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Ah. Okay. Makes sense.


Indeed


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Hey guys my very first montage video just finished uploading. I've never video edited before so go easy on me :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The rooftop 'road' kill with the heli was hilarious!







Good vid!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Indeed


How dare you


----------



## DoomDash

Thanks for the compliments. Video took me about 5 hours to make, but remember first timer! Used Sony Vegas, had to youtube some stuff a few times. <3 Shadowplay. Obviously quality wasn't near shadowplay quality but I will learn to render better soon.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Motionblur != FXAA


cfg file != FXAA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> That's cheating lol, your supposed to get blurry and more spread. Your eliminating half the effect of supression.


okay, low settings = cheating, LOL
brb lemme go spend $4000 so I can get ~140 minimum fps on ultra so that I'm not cheating.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> No, this is OCN, where its okay to use gamma increases to see in the darkness.


LOL


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Thanks for the compliments. Video took me about 5 hours to make, but remember first timer! Used Sony Vegas, had to youtube some stuff a few times. <3 Shadowplay. Obviously quality wasn't near shadowplay quality but I will learn to render better soon.


Unique style, i liked it


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> cfg file != FXAA
> okay, low settings = cheating, LOL
> brb lemme go spend $4000 so I can get ~140 minimum fps on ultra so that I'm not cheating.
> LOL


The cfg file edits are only for motionblur not blur caused by FXAA.


----------



## Ghost12

For you guys that use better battlelog this is a great plug in, it is meant as a statchecker plug-in or cheatometer etc but gives some good insight on your own stats like your daily reports avg etc.

http://www.skillmonster.de/products/bblog/plugins/CheatOMeter-bf4.js

Add to bblog in plug-ins, just copy paste.

Just added it myself, thought may come in handy for those not seen it as yet.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Gamma has yet to be in a game.
> Brightness is in most games and does not have the same effect as gamma.
> 
> Get your facts right!
> 
> You have issues


----------



## Cavey00

Just tried playing some of the campaign on my HTPC just to keep the wife company while the kid took a nap. Had to use my Xbox controller due to a lack of appropriate wireless stuff. Good god, how do console players do it? I'm not a great player but jeez, that was a horrible experience! I think I even caught it starting to auto aim for me! I doubt I would get a single kill multiplayer.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> You have issues


You said gamma is
"an ingame setting too,"


----------



## the9quad

He's a liar just like the rest of us, only you know the truth bro, and only you are right! fight the power!


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> He's a liar just like the rest of us, only you know the truth bro, and only you are right! fight the power!


Even you know theres no gamma setting in modern games.
Brightness yes.
Gamma no.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Even you know theres no gamma setting in modern games.
> Brightness yes.
> Gamma no.


I know I was just joshin with ya.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I know I was just joshin with ya.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Anyone having issues with Origin currently? It tells me I'm in offline mode and won't let me go online.


----------



## DoomDash

Peer block?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

No nothing like that I'd imagine.

If I exit and re open Origin, it doesn't sign me in automatically.



I can sign in after that though, but it stays in offline mode. Can't play any BF4 now.

-edit -

Tried server browsing and it looks like that and the statistics page are down. Possible update.


----------



## velocityx

new patch is up
Quote:


> Jan 13 PC Game Update Notes
> 
> -Various fixes for improving general stability
> -Fixed a memory leak issue occurring after level shutdowns, which could result in a out-of-memory crash in longer play sessions
> -Additional fix for the "sound loop" deadlock when running High/Ultra graphics settings
> -Added a warning for using Legacy AMD drivers that were out of date
> -Fixed a player feedback timing issue where blood was appearing before other damage indicators, and before damage was actually done
> -Fixed a bug where players' rank icons on the scoreboard would not be updated
> -Fix for Asian users unable to start Battlefield 3 and Battlefield 4 on Windows 8.1
> -Normalized repair rates across all vehicles
> -Fixed problem with killer health in kill card not being correctly updated (showing 100% health even though the soldier was hurt)
> -Fix for friendly marker not always showing when needed to, resulting in players shooting team members
> -Fixed a bug where a Main Battle Tank Coaxial HMG ammo box was occasionally blocking the driver's camera
> -Increased damage by 25% for the Stealth Jet 20mm cannons.
> -Stealth Jets now have more similar handling attributes to each other. F35 & J-20 are slightly more agile, Su-50 is less agile.
> -Attack Jets now have more similar handling attributes to each other, and all 3 are now slightly less agile than earlier
> -Fixed camera glitch when switching weapons while moving in crouch
> -Fixed an occasional bug where players could experience intermittent engine sound dropouts when driving wheeled IFVs
> -Fix for player spawning under the map when deploying on Lancang Dam
> -Fixed flickering in map and minimap on Rogue Transmission and Operation Locker


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> No nothing like that I'd imagine.
> 
> If I exit and re open Origin, it doesn't sign me in automatically.
> 
> 
> 
> I can sign in after that though, but it stays in offline mode. Can't play any BF4 now.
> 
> -edit -
> 
> Tried server browsing and it looks like that and the statistics page are down. Possible update.


It appears to be working normally for me, and I'm dl'ing the BF4 patch that was released an hour or two ago. Not useful information for you but it does answer the question.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> It appears to be working normally for me, and I'm dl'ing the BF4 patch that was released an hour or two ago. Not useful information for you but it does answer the question.


I can't even download the update due to Origin thinking I'm offline.


----------



## iARDAs

Just downloaded the patch and will play.


----------



## dean_8486

-Fixed a bug where a Main Battle Tank Coaxial HMG ammo box was occasionally blocking the driver's camera

Good to see this one has been fixed


----------



## velocityx

I feel like Crossfire performance has been nerfed with this patch. Anyone else feels this way?


----------



## woottonp

ahh yes some good bug fixes, lets just hope they havnt introduced many new bugs.

interestingly i have not had the sound loop crash since i upgraded my system, was an a q6600 an 470 until a few weeks ago, would get the sound loop fairly often. i do still get what looks like the sound loop now and for maybe a second it loops then freezes for a split second and returns to normal, it almost feels like its the same crash but my pc somehow can deal with it now. anyone else had something similar?


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> You said gamma is
> "an ingame setting too,"


I was wrong, I get that. My point was towards how you react to and comment about people.

"Get your facts straight!'

You just rude.


----------



## IAmDay

Fix 20 and create 300. That's the power of DICE/EA


----------



## Ghost12

Just reading the forums elsewhere and seems the 1% health bug has been replaced with a 0% health bug, least keeps it interesting lol.


----------



## M3TAl

I just played 1-2 hours. Saw that 0% health thing a few times. One of the nXs members showed up. Had to leave before going 5-20 against the guy lol.

Played a few scrims against nXs in BF3. We would get absolutely demolished every time.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I was wrong, I get that. My point was towards how you react to and comment about people.
> 
> "Get your facts straight!'
> 
> You just rude.


He thinks that's ok, because he can do no wrong and is always right. I'd guess he's the most blocked user here.

Was kind of hoping this patch had mantle, would mean new cat betas soon. I'm thinking this means mantle will be more towards the end of the month then.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Guys I am not crashing a lot lately. Its once a day and I am happier but I started to have GPU usage issues
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Edit : I need to restart the PC to fix it. Restarting the game does not solve the problem.
> 
> This only happens with BF4 and BF3.
> 
> Also hitting the bed now, will reply tomorrow


I found an issue with my system and long up time with sleep mode.
After some period of time and more than 2 sleep/wake cycles my system will have memory crashes. I believe they are GPU side, but it is odd.
With no sleep/wake cycles and 7+ days up time I don't get any crashing.

This might be related to your system behavior?
I think it is a GPU driver issue.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> -Fixed a bug where a Main Battle Tank Coaxial HMG ammo box was occasionally blocking the driver's camera
> 
> Good to see this one has been fixed


Yep, ran into that bug SO many times.







Of course jumping out then back into the tank would resolve it, or switching to the #2 seat then back (if the #2 seat was open).


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> I feel like Crossfire performance has been nerfed with this patch. Anyone else feels this way?


They want you to feel that Mantle gives a bigger performance increase, so they nerf it now for AMD users in anticipation of its release. Oldest trick in the book!







JK Btw.


----------



## quakermaas

I wanted the 2 seconds of black screen when you spawn fixed, nothing like spawning and before you can see, you are already dead with a knife in your throat


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *banging34hzs*
> 
> Yea and I have _all blur disabled_ via a costume CFG file, don't even get blur when getting shot at (no suppression)
> 
> 
> 
> That's cheating lol, your supposed to get blurry and more spread. Your eliminating half the effect of supression.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 
> 
> That one I would just frown upon as its an ingame setting too, but removing all blur is flat out cheating.
Click to expand...

I used to think the same till a developer said that as long it was a config file used and not hacking, it's not cheating. So now I do it.

Though I just switched to Windows 8.1 from Win7 this weekend, and I was getting the blurs even though I was using the config and had the blur effect ingame setting all the way down. :-/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> new patch is up
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Jan 13 PC Game Update Notes
> -Fixed a bug where a Main Battle Tank Coaxial HMG ammo box was occasionally blocking the driver's camera
Click to expand...










The only issue that bothered me. It was annoying the work arounds each time you spawn.
None of the other issues affected me afik.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> I wanted the 2 seconds of black screen when you spawn fixed, nothing like spawning and before you can see, you are already dead with a knife in your throat


That is annoying when spawning on a squad mate but it has taught me to be much more selective about where I spawn.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> "Get your facts straight!'
> 
> You just rude.


Sarcasm?

Oh right, internet.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> I wanted the 2 seconds of black screen when you spawn fixed, nothing like spawning and before you can see, you are already dead with a knife in your throat


Lol sorry!
When pushing hard on objectives I'll more often than not flank a squad and see 3 guys spawn on their teammate. Really easy frags


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I found an issue with my system and long up time with sleep mode.
> After some period of time and more than 2 sleep/wake cycles my system will have memory crashes. I believe they are GPU side, but it is odd.
> With no sleep/wake cycles and 7+ days up time I don't get any crashing.
> 
> This might be related to your system behavior?
> I think it is a GPU driver issue.


Yeah I am 99% sure it is driver related, however ever since I locked my FPS to 62 via MSI Afterburner, I am no longer having that issue. Weird...

EDIT : Also guys I encountered something extremely strange. I was playing TDM and all of a sudden I heard a sound of mortar and went to check for it.

I saw the mortar firing with an orange enemy name on it but there was NO ONE firing the mortar. However as I said, the mortar was constantly firing.

Anyone else encountered this?


----------



## bond32

So there was a pretty big update? Seems biggest change were the jets - stealth jets 20mm cannon does 25% more damage and stealth jets all turn like they should; attack jets turn slower now... Interesting. I actually like this change, brings the attack jets down. Even though I love wrecking people in them, seemed they were possibly the most OP in the game. Now maybe a half decent stealth jet pilot can take down an attack jet easy?


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yeah I am 99% sure it is driver related, however ever since I locked my FPS to 62 via MSI Afterburner, I am no longer having that issue. Weird...
> 
> EDIT : Also guys I encountered something extremely strange. I was playing TDM and all of a sudden I heard a sound of mortar and went to check for it.
> 
> I saw the mortar firing with an orange enemy name on it but there was NO ONE firing the mortar. However as I said, the mortar was constantly firing.
> 
> Anyone else encountered this?


You plant the mortar then run away and hide and control it remotely, how can you be sure there was no one hidden elsewhere with the control unit? Never stand anywhere near your mortar when you're firing it - you'll just get counter-mortared


----------



## Rauli11

Fx-6100 @ 4,5 GHZ
HD 7970
Gigabyte 990-fxa UD3
BF4 / OS installed on adata sx900 128gb

Latest drivers, getting random lag spikes very often, cpu 85-95 % usage,

Help???


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> You plant the mortar then run away and hide and control it remotely, how can you be sure there was no one hidden elsewhere with the control unit? Never stand anywhere near your mortar when you're firing it - you'll just get counter-mortared


Hmmm I never knew a mortar could be remotely controlled.. Was this also present in BF3?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rauli11*
> 
> Fx-6100 @ 4,5 GHZ
> HD 7970
> Gigabyte 990-fxa UD3
> BF4 / OS installed on adata sx900 128gb
> 
> Latest drivers, getting random lag spikes very often, cpu 85-95 % usage,
> 
> Help???


Can you lock your FPS via MSI afterburner or Evga Precision?

to 62 if you have a 60hz monitor.


----------



## keikei

Ohhh....new patch. Lets see whats fixed!









Jan 13 PC Game Update Notes

-Various fixes for improving general stability
-Fixed a memory leak issue occurring after level shutdowns, which could result in a out-of-memory crash in longer play sessions
-Additional fix for the "sound loop" deadlock when running High/Ultra graphics settings
-Added a warning for using Legacy AMD drivers that were out of date
-Fixed a player feedback timing issue where blood was appearing before other damage indicators, and before damage was actually done
-Fixed a bug where players' rank icons on the scoreboard would not be updated
-Fix for Asian users unable to start Battlefield 3 and Battlefield 4 on Windows 8.1
-Normalized repair rates across all vehicles. Vehicles with lower health points, like aircraft and transport vehicles, now repair more slowly than before
-Fixed problem with killer health in kill card not being correctly updated (showing 100% health even though the soldier was hurt)
-Fix for friendly marker not always showing when needed to, resulting in players shooting team members
-Fixed a bug where a M1 Abrams Coaxial HMG ammo box was occasionally blocking the driver's camera
-Increased damage by 25% for the Stealth Jet 20mm cannons.
-Stealth Jets now have more similar handling attributes to each other. F35 & J-20 are slightly more agile, Su-50 is less agile.
-Attack Jets now have more similar handling attributes to each other, and all 3 are now slightly less agile than earlier
-Fixed camera glitch when switching weapons while moving in crouch
-Fixed an occasional bug where players could experience intermittent engine sound dropouts when driving wheeled IFVs
-Fix for player spawning under the map when deploying on Lancang Dam
-Fixed flickering in map and minimap on Rogue Transmission and Operation Locker


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hmmm I never knew a mortar could be remotely controlled.. Was this also present in BF3?


No. In BF3 the soldier was actually manning the mortar. In BF4 you can place the mortar and remotely control it from a different location like with the SOFLAM, MAV or EOD bot.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hmmm I never knew a mortar could be remotely controlled.. Was this also present in BF3?


No, and I preferred it in BF3. Opposing mortar'ers could have a decent battle, at least having to pick up and move often not to get a shot straight back on you. Now you just plant one in the open and run away somewhere safe and spam it.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Can you lock your FPS via MSI afterburner or Evga Precision?
> 
> to 62 if you have a 60hz monitor.


it's just easier I found to lock it in the BF4 user.cfg


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> it's just easier I found to lock it in the BF4 user.cfg


^Please elaborate.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> ^Please elaborate.


http://diaryofdennis.com/2013/11/04/why-and-how-to-limit-the-fps-in-battlefield-4/

http://diaryofdennis.com/2013/11/04/how-to-load-bf-4-console-commands-on-startup-with-a-config-file/


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> http://diaryofdennis.com/2013/11/04/why-and-how-to-limit-the-fps-in-battlefield-4/
> 
> http://diaryofdennis.com/2013/11/04/how-to-load-bf-4-console-commands-on-startup-with-a-config-file/










Thank you very much.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> I wanted the 2 seconds of black screen when you spawn fixed, nothing like spawning and before you can see, you are already dead with a knife in your throat


Yeah, did they get rid of spawn protection? I thought in BF3,if you didn't move, you had a second or two of invulnerability. BF4 doesn't seem to have that, many times I've been killed before you even get control of the character.


----------



## keikei

For those looking for BF4 gameplay with good entertaining commentary I highly recommend this Bro. His voice may remind players of a famous gaming icon.









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fAr25wafvs&list=SPp20ClMLoUw8ChWBV6oYFN_8xfeUZH2po


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah he's fun to watch.

Time to kick some [butts] and chew bubble gum.


----------



## keikei

I love his voice.


----------



## Krusher33

Me too. I also like that he's not afraid to admit when he did something stupid. Not like others who will just make up some excuse or blame it on Dice for every single death.


----------



## connectwise

Yeah, dice gets too much unfair blame. It's usually Obama's fault.

I've read that bf4 doesn't pool ammo, is that the same for both HC mode and normal mode?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> http://diaryofdennis.com/2013/11/04/why-and-how-to-limit-the-fps-in-battlefield-4/
> 
> http://diaryofdennis.com/2013/11/04/how-to-load-bf-4-console-commands-on-startup-with-a-config-file/


Yeah that's just wrong. But w/e to each their own.


----------



## moocowman

It sort of makes me happy to see that BF4 has more people currently playing on PC than any other platform.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Yeah, dice gets too much unfair blame. It's usually Obama's fault.
> 
> I've read that bf4 doesn't pool ammo, is that the same for both HC mode and normal mode?


Normal has an ammo pool, HC does not.


----------



## woottonp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rauli11*
> 
> Fx-6100 @ 4,5 GHZ
> HD 7970
> Gigabyte 990-fxa UD3
> BF4 / OS installed on adata sx900 128gb
> 
> Latest drivers, getting random lag spikes very often, cpu 85-95 % usage,
> 
> Help???


every so often i get huge lag spikes while playing, has been pretty smooth the past few days, but then one day it will be unplayable, though ping and speeds will still be good. not much to do, though my game ran a ton better after a fresh install, i think just because everything got updated so there weren't any out of date drivers kicking about


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woottonp*
> 
> every so often i get huge lag spikes while playing, has been pretty smooth the past few days, but then one day it will be unplayable, though ping and speeds will still be good. not much to do, though my game ran a ton better after a fresh install, i think just because everything got updated so there weren't any out of date drivers kicking about


Occasionally I will get a game on non stop lag. My ping will shoot up for a second or two and I rubberband left and right. then I will be good for like 5-10 seconds and it starts again. Seems random and not often though.


----------



## lostsurfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Occasionally I will get a game on non stop lag. My ping will shoot up for a second or two and I rubberband left and right. then I will be good for like 5-10 seconds and it starts again. Seems random and not often though.


So I'm assuming that the ruberbanding wasn't fixed in the patch that was released today...I've had this issue from day one, it's frustrating to no end..


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lostsurfer*
> 
> So I'm assuming that the ruberbanding wasn't fixed in the patch that was released today...I've had this issue from day one, it's frustrating to no end..


Well I only get it once in a blue moon. Probably 3 times in the last week and only for a game.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Well I only get it once in a blue moon. Probably 3 times in the last week and only for a game.


I remember being in a match with you when it was happening to me also. It seems to just be certain servers where it randomly happen. I've heard a few server admins say a server restart corrects it but I have no 1st hand experience about that.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Im the only one that thinks that BF3 actually looks better than BF4 ?? D:

Not SP but MP


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Yeah, dice gets too much unfair blame. It's usually Obama's fault.
> 
> I've read that bf4 doesn't pool ammo, is that the same for both HC mode and normal mode?
> Yeah that's just wrong. But w/e to each their own.


His reasoning is wrong, but his method is right. Personally I limit frames because it keeps my card temps down considerably.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Im the only one that thinks that BF3 actually looks better than BF4 ?? D:
> 
> Not SP but MP


Even though I have to run slightly lower settings in BF4, it still looks much better IMO. Obviously since I don't have the greatest card I don't get to see all the extra eye candy but it is still a very pretty game.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Im the only one that thinks that BF3 actually looks better than BF4 ?? D:
> 
> Not SP but MP


Yes, probably.


----------



## keikei

Well, only play 2 rounds. Theres a new bug where your opponents get to ZERO life and somehow manages to live. Anyone notice new bugs?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Well, only play 2 rounds. Theres a new bug where your opponents get to ZERO life and somehow manages to live. Anyone notice new bugs?


I only got to play 2-3 rounds so far but in 1 match I saw the 0 health thing twice.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Well, only play 2 rounds. Theres a new bug where your opponents get to ZERO life and somehow manages to live. Anyone notice new bugs?


Well, maybe he has 0,xx% hp?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Well, maybe he has 0,xx% hp?


A player said, the guy still has health, but is like .45 or something. Dont know.


----------



## Ghost12

It is happening far more than even the 1%health did. Seen it several times tonight already.


----------



## EVILNOK

Even if they have less than 1 health(i.e. .5 or .75 or whatever) it always would show 1 until today's patch. That makes a lot more sense than showing zero imo.
EDIT: I kind of doubt the game recognizes health below 1 anyway. Maybe someone else knows.


----------



## perablenta

New record! 30+ cheaters in 2 hours.

Original website:
http://www.pbbans.com/mbi-view-all-bf4-bans-44.html

Screenshot :

http://imgur.com/02gaSEW


----------



## redalert

They had the zero hp bug in BF3, I had so many 100 kill assists in BF3. Atleast in BF4 you will get credit for the kill if they die unlike BF3. I wouldnt count on it ever getting fixed since it never got fixed in BF3.


----------



## Krusher33

LOL @


----------



## Cavey00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> LOL @


Damnit I shouldn't watch stuff like that at work


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL @


Don't mess with dem BF4 boxes man. They'll bite back!


----------



## moocowman

I'd say things went pretty well in this match.


----------



## fouBelieve

nvm


----------



## Sysop82

How much of a disadvantage does using vsync actually give you? It's not like I play competitive. The game just looks so much better. I have a 60hz IPS monitor which looks great. If I don't limit my fps and it jumps around a lot the screen tear is really hard to see but I do get higher temps and more stress on my overclocked 670. If I limit fps to say 60, 61, 62 the screen tear is so noticeable it's a huge distraction.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sysop82*
> 
> How much of a disadvantage does using vsync actually give you? It's not like I play competitive. The game just looks so much better. I have a 60hz IPS monitor which looks great. If I don't limit my fps and it jumps around a lot the screen tear is really hard to see but I do get higher temps and more stress on my overclocked 670. If I limit fps to say 60, 61, 62 the screen tear is so noticeable it's a huge distraction.


Can use vsync of course no problem, many including myself limit the frames in the cfg file.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sysop82*
> 
> How much of a disadvantage does using vsync actually give you? It's not like I play competitive. The game just looks so much better. I have a 60hz IPS monitor which looks great. If I don't limit my fps and it jumps around a lot the screen tear is really hard to see but I do get higher temps and more stress on my overclocked 670. If I limit fps to say 60, 61, 62 the screen tear is so noticeable it's a huge distraction.


]I think there is some threads on google about limiting frames and using vsync together that eliminates tearing and the lag associated with vsync. I never put any stock into it, but some people swear by it, worth a try?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> They had the zero hp bug in BF3, I had so many 100 kill assists in BF3. Atleast in BF4 you will get credit for the kill if they die unlike BF3. I wouldnt count on it ever getting fixed since it never got fixed in BF3.


+1


----------



## Jack Mac

Ugh, I know this is BF3..but why can't I pull a score like this off in BF4?

/brag


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Ugh, I know this is BF3..but why can't I pull a score like this off in BF4?
> 
> /brag


Because YELO SWEGGGG?


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Because YELO SWEGGGG?


I can do ok in BF3 but I'm terrible in BF4 and it bothers me.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Ugh, I know this is BF3..but why can't I pull a score like this off in BF4?
> 
> /brag


Cus no aimbot..


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Cus no aimbot..


lol, I think my standards for "doing good" are a bit too high for the type of player I am. I feel that I'm a bit too aggressive and I do much better when I am more cautious.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Ugh, I know this is BF3..but why can't I pull a score like this off in BF4?
> 
> /brag


Bf4 is more a game of luck than a game of skill. Bf3 isn't the best either, but it's a hell of a lot better than Bf4.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Bf4 is more a game of luck than a game of skill. Bf3 isn't the best either, but it's a hell of a lot better than Bf4.


You no like BF4 much?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> You no like BF4 much?


The only reason I'm still playing it is because not all of my team wants to switch to CSGO


----------



## Jack Mac

BF4 to me is like Windows 8, it's the little, pointless changes that really bother me.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> The only reason I'm still playing it is because not all of my team wants to switch to CSGO


Damn...


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Bf4 is more a game of luck than a game of skill. Bf3 isn't the best either, but it's a hell of a lot better than Bf4.


This; sad but true.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I can do ok in BF3 but I'm terrible in BF4 and it bothers me.


Same here, but anyway, maybe when I know the maps well my stats will improve


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> BF4 to me is like Windows 8, it's the little, pointless changes that really bother me.


After finally having a working rig that doesn't crash the game I can say the same...


----------



## M3TAl

BF3, although still not great, was definitely better.


----------



## moocowman

How exactly is BF4 more about luck than BF3?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> How exactly is BF4 more about luck than BF3?


I do about the same in either, had about a 1.5 KDR in bf3 and have the same in bf4. Seems about the same to me. Not terribad but not godly lol.


----------



## bond32

Does anyone have the suppressor for the ACE 23? I think mine might be bugged...


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I do about the same in either, had about a 1.5 KDR in bf3 and have the same in bf4. Seems about the same to me. Not terribad but not godly lol.


It really depends for me. I find myself doing better simply because I've been playing more consistently than I ever did with BF3.

I'm just curious as to how different it is when it comes to its random nature. What makes it so different?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Does anyone have the suppressor for the ACE 23? I think mine might be bugged...


Whats wrong with it?


----------



## bond32

Shows I have the LS06 suppressor unlocked on the site, but it's grey'ed out in game...


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Shows I have the LS06 suppressor unlocked on the site, but it's grey'ed out in game...


We seem to have the same bug. Maybe DICE broke something else...
OT: I'm not a coder or programmer, but how does fixing one bug, create another bug? Doesnt seem to make sense to me.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Catalyst 14.1 Beta will have mantle,should I reconsider this game?


----------



## connectwise

If you've paid for the game, you should.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Even if they have less than 1 health(i.e. .5 or .75 or whatever) it always would show 1 until today's patch. That makes a lot more sense than showing zero imo.
> EDIT: I kind of doubt the game recognizes health below 1 anyway. Maybe someone else knows.


Who gives a hoot, it's all bugged either way.


----------



## M3TAl

You'll get more FPS potentially. Doesn't change any of the other possible game play issues you may have had.


----------



## calavera

What is this mantle everyone speaks of? I seriously have no clue.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> What is this mantle everyone speaks of? I seriously have no clue.


It's a new close to the metal graphics API that AMD developed. DICE is putting it in the Frostbite engine, and BF4 will be the first game to get it. Should improve performance (by an unknown amount) by removing CPU bottlenecks and streamlining the graphics pipeline.


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Re mouse and bind:
> 
> Zowie FK. Love the clicks, weight, and performace.
> 
> side mouse buttons are for pitch up and down, or grenade and map open (HC mode has no mini map). Scroll wheel down to spot/command, scroll wheel click for melee.
> Yet people online are making xfire and sli work.


http://i2.minus.com/jXLXNlSqxmJEP.jpg

It's likely that custom AFR is also used for DirectX. Or they have a different implementation. But they have a AFR implementation
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> How exactly is BF4 more about luck than BF3?


Apparently BF4 removed random bullet deviation from suppression and replaced it with a spread multiplier + barrel sway. So technically it should have less luck involved, though I doubt it would make a huge difference in actual gameplay.


----------



## KatsnJase

I just upgraded to Windows 8.1 from Windows 8, and my GPU usage from my SLI 780s are now at 95% +/- 7%, pretty boss. Just a quick question, what are your guys CPU usage with your settings? On ultra 1080p, I get around 70-85% CPU usage on an i7-4770k overclocked to 4.4ghz. Thinking about pushing it to 4.5 or 4.6, but the CM Hyper 212 Evo can only go so far.


----------



## Azuredragon1

I get about 70%-80% usage with Crossfire 7950 with ultra 1080p at 120 scale.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> You'll get more FPS potentially. Doesn't change any of the other possible game play issues you may have had.


BF4 stopped working and server kicks with no reason have reduced for my friends so I may buy it next there's a sale.


----------



## KatsnJase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azuredragon1*
> 
> I get about 70%-80% usage with Crossfire 7950 with ultra 1080p at 120 scale.


With an i5, I thought you would get more usage. An i7 has 4 logical cores as well, and those are cranked up to 80%. What kind of fps are you getting?


----------



## JAM3S121

I had a i7 950 @ 3.8ghz and gtx 770 with 6gb of ram and bf4 was pretty stable although seemed stuttery at times.

my haswell rig i7 4770k, gtx 780 and 8gb of ram and its a lot smoother.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> How exactly is BF4 more about luck than BF3?


Is this a serious question? Everything is unpredictable, random, and doesn't reflect what actually happened at all. One example is the fact that every death feels like a 1 hit, even though it isn't, plus ttk is longer than it was in Bf3, so it SHOULD be the opposite.

In other news: my first CS:GO video








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjHnoES9Yq4


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Is this a serious question? Everything is unpredictable, random, and doesn't reflect what actually happened at all. One example is the fact that every death feels like a 1 hit, even though it isn't, plus ttk is longer than it was in Bf3, so it SHOULD be the opposite.


I agree with this 100% in terms of being killed, in bf3 every bullet you were aware of instantly really and had some time to react in many cases, in this game there is zero time to react in 99% of deaths by gun from any angle. I think the actual ttk is lower though although does not seem this way. You could say this promotes more positional sense but the shooter does not have to be that accurate to kill you quickly as they did in bf3.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> If you've paid for the game, you should.
> *Who gives a hoot, it's all bugged either way*.


Quite a few people. It isn't all bugged and not everyone has the same bugs. Until yesterdays patch I hadn't had any since early November. This is a discussion thread so I'm discussing.


----------



## Ghost12

Talk to push in game voip app, may come in handy for some who use in game voice

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRFHs3Rkdjo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Talk to push in game voip app, may come in handy for some who use in game voice
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRFHs3Rkdjo&feature=youtu.be


I'll defo give that a try, but then the game and other voip programs already have something like that in it.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I'll defo give that a try, but then the game and other voip programs already have something like that in it.


External voice servers do but do not think the game does. Is similar to voice activation I suppose if too busy in game or find pressing a key awkward at that crucial moment.


----------



## Krazee

So is it worth coming back to or stick with other games. Only have three more months to play this and then titanfall and watch dog hits and all hell breaks loose.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Is this a serious question? Everything is unpredictable, random, and doesn't reflect what actually happened at all. One example is the fact that every death feels like a 1 hit, even though it isn't, plus ttk is longer than it was in Bf3, so it SHOULD be the opposite.
> 
> In other news: my first CS:GO video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjHnoES9Yq4


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I agree with this 100% in terms of being killed, in bf3 every bullet you were aware of instantly really and had some time to react in many cases, in this game there is zero time to react in 99% of deaths by gun from any angle. I think the actual ttk is lower though although does not seem this way. You could say this promotes more positional sense but the shooter does not have to be that accurate to kill you quickly as they did in bf3.


Talk about deja vu..

I swear I've heard this same stuff about BF3 around the time when that was fairly new. Literally the same stuff.. the crappy netcode and all of the stuff that goes along with it. The randomness, the seemingly one-hit kills, dying behind cover, etc.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Talk about deja vu..
> 
> I swear I've heard this same stuff about BF3 around the time when that was fairly new. Literally the same stuff.. the crappy netcode and all of the stuff that goes along with it. The randomness, the seemingly one-hit kills, dying behind cover, etc.


I said "in terms of being killed" I never mentioned luck, random, netcode or any stuff that goes along with it. Just simply an opinion on being killed and the difference between the two games. If this was mentioned at the start of bf3 is irrelative, it is being mentioned now.

There are very valid reasons why a lot of good players no longer play this game besides the stabilty issues.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> External voice servers do but do not think the game does. Is similar to voice activation I suppose if too busy in game or find pressing a key awkward at that crucial moment.


No the game has one as well, you can turn it to always on with a voice level threashold.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I said "in terms of being killed" I never mentioned luck, random, netcode or any stuff that goes along with it. Just simply an opinion on being killed and the difference between the two games. If this was mentioned at the start of bf3 is irrelative, it is being mentioned now.
> 
> There are very valid reasons why a lot of good players no longer play this game besides the stabilty issues.


You made the comparison to BF3 yourself and while it doesn't fall under netcode (that was more directed at Yonder's post), it is still similar to stuff that was said about BF3 as well.

I'm just pointing out that these comparisons and statements are made every time when things really aren't that different. It might not have been you who made them in BF3 or previous games, but it just happens every time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> So is it worth coming back to or stick with other games. Only have three more months to play this and then titanfall and watch dog hits and all hell breaks loose.


Only way to find out is to play for yourself and see if certain issues have been fixed.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> You made the comparison to BF3 yourself and while it doesn't fall under netcode (that was more directed at Yonder's post), it is still similar to stuff that was said about BF3 as well.
> 
> I'm just pointing out that these comparisons and statements are made every time when *things really aren't that different*. It might not have been you who made them in BF3 or previous games, but it just happens every time.
> Only way to find out is to play for yourself and see if certain issues have been fixed.


I would not disagree with your opinion as your experience with the game is, well your experience and are entitled to draw your opinion from it, likewise though your opinion is not valid to just hog wash other's opinions with blanket statements, or just brush other experience off as not important or worthy.

If you can not see the differences between the two games in the specific areas mentioned in the current builds/versions then so be it, but others can and do, so therefore the natural comparison will be made over again and the same subjects ground to death, as is currently happening in every bf4 thread everywhere.

On another note, funny amusing vid if not seen it - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHC8KJNBtw8


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> On another note, funny amusing vid if not seen it - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHC8KJNBtw8


That was so freaking awesome.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I would not disagree with your opinion as your experience with the game is, well your experience and are entitled to draw your opinion from it, likewise though your opinion is not valid to just hog wash other's opinions with blanket statements, or just brush other experience off as not important or worthy.
> 
> If you can not see the differences between the two games in the specific areas mentioned in the current builds/versions then so be it, but others can and do, so therefore the natural comparison will be made over again and the same subjects ground to death, as is currently happening in every bf4 thread everywhere.
> 
> On another note, funny amusing vid if not seen it - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHC8KJNBtw8


My point was never to imply that your experiences and opinions aren't important. I really was just trying to point out that the same things were said about BF3. So while things may be different for you, those issues did exist in BF3 to other people as well. Is it wrong to draw the conclusion that the games aren't that different regarding those issues when a lot of people on these forums claim to have experienced the same issues in either game whether or not they're the same people?

My experience differs from both. I've had minimal issues with both games. I don't deny that the games do have these issues, though, since a lot of people do claim to experience them.

I like the CoD side's rap a bit better. The guy did a pretty good job at emulating Eminem's style.


----------



## velocityx

http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDCatalyst13-11APUBetaDriver.aspx a new catalyst driver. with internal numbering scheme. this might be a mantle update but no confirmation yet


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDCatalyst13-11APUBetaDriver.aspx a new catalyst driver. with internal numbering scheme. this might be a mantle update but no confirmation yet


I don't think it's mantle. Just drivers for the new APU chips.


----------



## ihatelolcats

that the same as 13.30?
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=385614


----------



## Azuredragon1

The new drivers seems to be for the new APU that just came out.


----------



## DizzlePro

WOW this game keeps getting better

i haven't played in a month and the improvement is ....


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> WOW this game keeps getting better
> 
> i haven't played in a month and the improvement is ....


Such game.
Very working.
Much wow.

Anyway

I get RedscreenofDeath if I enable crossfire in this game. Instantly upon load.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> WOW this game keeps getting better
> 
> i haven't played in a month and the improvement is ....


I got this all day long, spray the full clip on a dude, alive, one shot to me, dead

and Im sure when I kill someone else that happens too

DICE needs to get ther "things" together.


----------



## amd655

Played World at War (COD) exactly same story with this 1 hit stuff, any weapon too, but it was mostly the server i played on, high pingers ruling the game.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> WOW this game keeps getting better
> 
> i haven't played in a month and the improvement is ....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yep that is pretty terrible, i dont normally play infantry but played locker most of last night and was killed like that on repeated occasions, I woke the [email protected] directing a profanity at my screen lol. There has been an explanation given it is not actually 0% health but idk, seems far more often than even the 1% health was pre patch. Feels like a sticking plaster fix for the trade off complaint to me but who knows.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Played World at War (COD) exactly same story with this 1 hit stuff, any weapon too, but it was mostly the server i played on, high pingers ruling the game.


Hardcore in CoD is where its at.

InbeforesomescrubwhoplayedonlyonTacticalHardcoreserverswhereyoucantjumporrunorstandup


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Played World at War (COD) exactly same story with this 1 hit stuff, any weapon too, but it was mostly the server i played on, high pingers ruling the game.


I enjoyed that game back when used to play on console now and again, pretty much stopped after that game.


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Yep that is pretty terrible, i dont normally play infantry but played locker most of last night and was killed like that on repeated occasions, I woke the [email protected] directing a profanity at my screen lol. There has been an explanation given it is not actually 0% health but idk, seems far more often than even the 1% health was pre patch. Feels like a sticking plaster fix for the trade off complaint to me but who knows.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> I got this all day long, spray the full clip on a dude, alive, one shot to me, dead
> 
> and Im sure when I kill someone else that happens too
> 
> DICE needs to get ther "things" together.


theres a simple reason for this, DICE doesn't properly test their patches


----------



## Krusher33

LMAO with tears:


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Hardcore in CoD is where its at.
> 
> InbeforesomescrubwhoplayedonlyonTacticalHardcoreserverswhereyoucantjumporrunorstandup


Lol HC on a game with an already fast TTK.


----------



## JAM3S121

I miss bf2142 still, oh those gunships were so awesome compared to little birds and attack heli's


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Well, only play 2 rounds. Theres a new bug where your opponents get to ZERO life and somehow manages to live. Anyone notice new bugs?


I got a 98 kill assist last night with the opponent having 3 hp left, and I also saw the 0 hp bug. But the usual rubberbanding, killed after you get to cover, no hitmarker stuff was the same. I only played a couple matches before I had to turn it off.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> LMAO with tears:


I really like those times when you're just running then it rubberband, and few seconds later you're killed in action via a wall.


----------



## Azuredragon1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KatsnJase*
> 
> With an i5, I thought you would get more usage. An i7 has 4 logical cores as well, and those are cranked up to 80%. What kind of fps are you getting?


60 FPS always


----------



## SeanEboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I really like those times when you're just running then it rubberband, and few seconds later you're killed in action via a wall.


Those times still exist on the console... Been playing on there while I wait for parts to come in on my PC build... Had a pipe kill me last night in Zavod. Thing came out of no where! Yah know, just sitting there in front of me.


----------



## Krusher33

I keep seeing people talking about dying by rubberbanding. I have seen all the other bugs but never the rubberband effect. Unless you're talking about having bad ping?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I keep seeing people talking about dying by rubberbanding. I have seen all the other bugs but never the rubberband effect. Unless you're talking about having bad ping?


It's usually lag that causes this. I've seen this on some servers, but not all. Honestly it's probably an issue with bandwidth at the game server hosting company. Whatever the cause, it seems pretty random and does not happen all the time, even on the same server.


----------



## Krusher33

Oh ok. When I search servers, I sort by ping and choose the lowest one.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> WOW this game keeps getting better
> 
> i haven't played in a month and the improvement is ....


Didn't you know, that enemy is invincible thus the 0hp.


----------



## the9quad

I got killed followed by a 100% assist! Lol all I could do was laugh, it's ok with me.


----------



## moocowman

My longest headshot is now 367m.








While I'm sure quite a few of you have gotten much better, I don't do any long range sniping. I just took the shot to see if I could do it and got him square in the face. Felt awesome.


----------



## Krusher33

I tried some long shots with my newly aquired SRR but I couldn't see where the shots landed to gauge how high to aim.


----------



## amd655

My longest is just under 1500m


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> My longest is just under 1500m


I know right.

Its especially useful to have that one friend in the opposite team standing on that plain open field on the other side of the map.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I tried some long shots with my newly aquired SRR but I couldn't see where the shots landed to gauge how high to aim.


range finder makes it dead simple


----------



## Jack Mac

Lol, my longest HS was in BF3. I got it with a G3A3. ~500 meters.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I know right.
> 
> Its especially useful to have that one friend in the opposite team standing on that plain open field on the other side of the map.


Nope, it takes using your eyes, and learning over distance bullet drop.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Nope, it takes using your eyes, and learning over distance bullet drop.


----------



## Jack Mac

I want second assault now, but I'm mad that they're not bringing back Bazaar/Seine. Those were some really good BF3 maps and definitely deserve to be brought back over the atrocity otherwise known as "Operation Firestorm." I also would have preferred Sharqi or Back to Karkand over Oman.


----------



## moocowman

Some people.. Just.. some people. *facepalm*

Dude was chewing out a squadmate and taking the game way too seriously. Said he screwed the team for some reason.. we were kept a good 200 ticket lead at all times throughout the match. I told him to back off and chill. Next thing you know he's boat humping me and everything. I kinda lol'd a bit, facepalmed and went on my way. He kept trying to do it the whole match and everything I'd say after he'd say whine more even if it was LOL.

Just.. why do people like this have to exist? I mean, it's entertaining to a point but come on. Are people really that stupid?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Some people.. Just.. some people. *facepalm*
> 
> Dude was chewing out a squadmate and taking the game way too seriously. Said he screwed the team for some reason.. we were kept a good 200 ticket lead at all times throughout the match. I told him to back off and chill. Next thing you know he's boat humping me and everything. I kinda lol'd a bit, facepalmed and went on my way. He kept try to do it the whole match and everything I'd say after he'd say whine more even if it was LOL.
> 
> Just.. why do people like this have to exist? I mean, it's entertaining to a point but come on. Are people really that stupid?


Yes and not in short supply, had my vehicle stolen by squad/team tonight on 3 occasions and several other incidents dont care to remember lol, just one of those nights, its in the air or something


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Some people.. Just.. some people. *facepalm*
> 
> Dude was chewing out a squadmate and taking the game way too seriously. Said he screwed the team for some reason.. we were kept a good 200 ticket lead at all times throughout the match. I told him to back off and chill. Next thing you know he's boat humping me and everything. I kinda lol'd a bit, facepalmed and went on my way. He kept trying to do it the whole match and everything I'd say after he'd say whine more even if it was LOL.
> 
> Just.. why do people like this have to exist? I mean, it's entertaining to a point but come on. Are people really that stupid?


These are the type who join in at the end of a match being at the bottom of the leader board, then blame the team.


----------



## Mr Nightman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> My longest is just under 1500m


longest for me was 1200m on bf3, lol got him on omen, I was on the ship and him in the construction building. Nowhere close to that on bf4 haha


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I want second assault now, but I'm mad that they're not bringing back Bazaar/Seine. Those were some really good BF3 maps and definitely deserve to be brought back over the atrocity otherwise known as "Operation Firestorm." I also would have preferred Sharqi or Back to Karkand over Oman.


+1 im with ya on this.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> According to sound files from the game, there are several files indicating that China Rising maps were supposed to have environmental Levolution features. For example, *Altai Range was supposed to have a snow storm, while Silk Road was supposed to have a sand storm. Guilin Peaks was supposed to have a heavy fog* blowing through the map.


source.

I really hope DICE decides to finish CR. These maps would be so much more epic.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> source.
> 
> I really hope DICE decides to finish CR. These maps would be so much more epic.


Levolution.
Such boring stuff.
Dynamic... nope.
Occurs in the same time intervals on every map


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Levolution.
> Such boring stuff.
> Dynamic... nope.
> Occurs in the same time intervals on every map


Yeah, I dont know why DICE decided to not make the wind effect bullet trajectory. If we didnt have doritos for the aim makers, smoke particles would have a larger effect on gameplay. You can just ads and scan through the smoke and find that dorito to take out the enemy. I dont care if the levolution is triggered or timed, just the fact thats it there makes the map better.

You can't tell me the dust storm has zero effect on gameplay here:


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Yeah, I dont know why DICE decided to not make the wind effect bullet trajectory. If we didnt have doritos for the aim makers, smoke particles would have a larger effect on gameplay. You can just ads and scan through the smoke and find that dorito to take out the enemy. I dont care if the levolution is triggered or timed, just the fact thats it there makes the map better.
> 
> You can't tell me the dust storm has zero effect on gameplay here:


Can see just fine in that "sandstorm"


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> *Yeah, I dont know why DICE decided to not make the wind effect bullet trajectory*. If we didnt have doritos for the aim makers, smoke particles would have a larger effect on gameplay. You can just ads and scan through the smoke and find that dorito to take out the enemy. I dont care if the levolution is triggered or timed, just the fact thats it there makes the map better.
> 
> You can't tell me the dust storm has zero effect on gameplay here:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This made me laugh sorry, not being funny so dont take it that way but Dice have enough trouble even making a bullet hit the box without any more adverse effects lol


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> These are the type who join in at the end of a match being at the bottom of the leader board, then blame the team.


That's pretty much exactly what he did the previous match, although he ended up joining in the last 1/4th of the match. While he was 8th out of 15 players, all but one of the people behind him had joined at the very end of the match. He said the team sucked and that no one was capping.. Although we were; the other team was just stacked the majority of the match so we lost.

He pretty much just had a meltdown. What happened was a squad member had spawned in on his attack boat right as he was about to switch seats to repair the boat and the ended up getting blown up. Bad timing for the squad member, but he just freaked out saying he screwed the team (despite our 200 ticket lead at the time). I told him to chill, he responded with "you chill" and said something about it being battlefield 101 (I guess you're not supposed to spawn on a squad member's boat?) then proceeded to ram and harass me the rest of the match.

The unfortunate thing was that it wasn't a kid, either. He definitely sounded in his 20s when he was shouting ridiculous commands over VoIP.

The guy definitely had some issues. I do have to admit that he made the match a little more entertaining, though. I've never had surprise boat-sex before.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Yeah, I dont know why DICE decided to not make the wind effect bullet trajectory. If we didnt have doritos for the aim makers, smoke particles would have a larger effect on gameplay. You can just ads and scan through the smoke and find that dorito to take out the enemy. I dont care if the levolution is triggered or timed, just the fact thats it there makes the map better.
> 
> You can't tell me the dust storm has zero effect on gameplay here:
> 
> *vid snipped*


There's a point where you have to sacrifice realism for fun. Wind having an effect on bullet trajectory would be way too much and probably wouldn't even work right. Sniping would become pretty much extinct at that point.

*Unrelated*

So, apparently that big easter egg was found (the one which could be seen by everyone on the map).






I need to try this!


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> This made me laugh sorry, not being funny so dont take it that way but Dice have enough trouble even making a bullet hit the box without any more adverse effects lol


No offense taken. DICE can't make normal bullets work, nevermind alternating its physics. It was just a suggestion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> So, apparently that big easter egg was found (the one which could be seen by everyone on the map).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow! Nice find!


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I need to try this!


Shame the ship looks the same after the explosion, just a shade of gray added to it..
Lazy dice, lazy.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Shame the ship looks the same after the explosion, just a shade of gray added to it..
> Lazy dice, lazy.


The irony is they have the time to add all this little easter eggs throughout the entire game, but have no time to fix the bugs. Priorities!


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> The irony is they have the time to add all this little easter eggs throughout the entire game, but have no time to fix the bugs. Priorities!


As far as I know, the easter eggs were each done by a single person. I don't think a lot of effort was put into them.









*edit* In any server I've joined so far, no one's been able to activate the easter egg.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> As far as I know, the easter eggs were each done by a single person. I don't think a lot of effort was put into them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit* In any server I've joined so far, no one's been able to activate the easter egg.


If the light isn't on its already been triggered that round. Also I've heard if the hotel is already collapsed you can't trigger it either.


----------



## bluedevil

Fun.....battlelog is down.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Fun.....battlelog is down.


Serously?!









Edit: I'm playiing right now. North American server.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Serously?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I'm playiing right now. North American server.


Sigh....
Quote:


> Internal Server Error


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Sigh....


User Err...

old joke nvm


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> User Err...
> 
> old joke nvm












I got around it.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I agree with this 100% in terms of being killed, in bf3 every bullet you were aware of instantly really and had some time to react in many cases, in this game there is zero time to react in 99% of deaths by gun from any angle. I think the actual ttk is lower though although does not seem this way. You could say this promotes more positional sense but the shooter does not have to be that accurate to kill you quickly as they did in bf3.


I totally agree and it sucks from a game standpoint. I think it might reflect what being in a large combat situation may actually be like sometimes but that clearly wasn't what they were going for here. What a travesty. I will say dropping my network smoothing to around 10% solved some of it but not all(in BF3 it did).


----------



## Krazee

first match in a month, not impressed


----------



## GTR Mclaren

The flood map...dayuuuum

First time I can say: it looks better than BF3


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> The flood map...dayuuuum
> 
> First time I can say: it looks better than BF3


Flood zone is my favorite.. I feel it was one of the few that actually had a strategist design it.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> You can't tell me the dust storm has zero effect on gameplay here:


If anything, it affects gameplay by causing FPS to drop like very other useless "levelution" event that they added. Scripted destruction sucks and I for one, don't want it. I'd rather have nothing.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> If anything, it affects gameplay by causing FPS to drop like very other useless "levelution" event that they added. Scripted destruction sucks and I for one, don't want it. I'd rather have nothing.


I think levolution as they call it would be more appreciated/welcomed if the game had not so many core issues. At the moment it looks like a gimmick or point of sale facade that could not even be carried into the first dlc which tells its own story really. I like levolution, specifically the storm and it looks interesting for such as Oman but unfortunately will have no appreciation because of the slap dash manner of the core game mechanics.


----------



## lostsurfer

Isn't somethng supposed to be announced/released tomorrow for BF4? Maybe mantle?


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lostsurfer*
> 
> Isn't somethng supposed to be announced/released tomorrow for BF4? Maybe mantle?


where do you get that?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lostsurfer*
> 
> Isn't somethng supposed to be announced/released tomorrow for BF4? Maybe mantle?


Catalyst 14.1/Mantle not expected til 1 Quarter 2014 (so now till march 31). Unless you have more recent info.


----------



## pc-illiterate

we are in the first quarter of 2014.


----------



## Akadaka

http://www.overclock.net/t/1459314/official-titanfall-information-discussion-thread

Hey guys can we get some good friendly discussions going on Titanfall I just made a thread.


----------



## lostsurfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Catalyst 14.1/Mantle not expected til 1 Quarter 2014. Unless you have more recent info.


Let me look, I might be wrong, I thought I remember reading something that said "january 16th". Pertaining to BF4, I'm gonna look and see if I can find it. Maybe I'm loosing it, wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lostsurfer*
> 
> Let me look, I might be wrong, I thought I remember reading something that said "january 16th". Pertaining to BF4, I'm gonna look and see if I can find it. Maybe I'm loosing it, wouldn't be the first time.


Mantle tomorrow would be awesome.


----------



## Ghost12

Would be awesome for the guys waiting for it but also to end the endless speculation


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Catalyst 14.1/Mantle not expected til 1 Quarter 2014 (so now till march 31). Unless you have more recent info.


Well, driver says 14.1.
You know, 14. stands for year, 1. stands for month. So it should be this month


----------



## lostsurfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Well, driver says 14.1.
> You know, 14. stands for year, 1. stands for month. So it should be this month


lol, sounds good to me, lets run with it!


----------



## b.walker36

So I finally remembered to defib someone instead of knife and unlocked the ace-23.....Really why even have other guns in the game when the ace is so easy to use. Even with iron sights it shoots better than a lot of the other AR's.

I'm a huge fan of weaponry so I tend to play with my favorite guns like the M4 and Sig 553 but I do understand why 85% of the assault who kill me have that gun lol.

I need to get better at squad points. As leader or just member what are there some key things to remember.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> So I finally remembered to defib someone instead of knife and unlocked the ace-23.....Really why even have other guns in the game when the ace is so easy to use. Even with iron sights it shoots better than a lot of the other AR's.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of weaponry so I tend to play with my favorite guns like the M4 and Sig 553 but I do understand why 85% of the assault who kill me have that gun lol.
> 
> I need to get better at squad points. As leader or just member what are there some key things to remember.


Issue commands on the objectives that you're accomplishing. Or request commands if you're not leader.

Like control points in conquests.

Or attack/defend bomb carrier and/or attack/defend m-coms in obliteration.

Things like that. Just issue command on the objectives and be in the area. The more squad mates near that objective, the more pts you'll earn.


----------



## amd655

All guns are easy in every game, some just require much more thought, also movement and cover play large roles, is why i used to do well with the SCAR-H in BF3, despite it's poop recoil and short magazine.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> All guns are easy in every game, some just require much more thought, also movement and cover play large roles, is why i used to do well with the SCAR-H in BF3, despite it's poop recoil and short magazine.


The Scar-H was one of my favorites in BF3. I like the HK 416 as well. Its nice that you unlock it quickly.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> All guns are easy in every game, some just require much more thought, also movement and cover play large roles, is why i used to do well with the SCAR-H in BF3, despite it's poop recoil and short magazine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> The Scar-H was one of my favorites in BF3. I like the HK 416 as well. Its nice that you unlock it quickly.


Its the patient/cautious infantry players gun. The bullets deal the most damage in its class, has long range, low recoil (BF4). Only downside is the low rate of fire, but you cant have everything.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Its the patient/cautious infantry players gun. The bullets deal the most damage in its class, has long range, low recoil (BF4). Only downside is the *low rate of fire*, but you cant have everything.


For whatever reaon in bf3 and 4 I prefer the low rof weapons, for me accuracy> rof, personal play style I suppose


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Its the patient/cautious infantry players gun. The bullets deal the most damage in its class, has long range, low recoil (BF4). Only downside is the low rate of fire, but you cant have everything.


SCAR-H in HC mode is indeed pretty awesome. Been using it a lot lately.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> For whatever reaon in bf3 and 4 I prefer the low rof weapons, for me accuracy> rof, personal play style I suppose


Yeah, I may have been incorrect. Low rof, means low recoil, and not necessarily a negative aspect of the gun.


----------



## perablenta

A compilation of helicopter take downs I have made with the RPG. Transport, Attack or Scout it doesn't mater, my RPG says an explosive hello to them all.

.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perablenta*
> 
> A compilation of helicopter take downs I have made with the RPG. Transport, Attack or Scout it doesn't mater, my RPG says an explosive hello to them all.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Make it rain!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perablenta*
> 
> A compilation of helicopter take downs I have made with the RPG. Transport, Attack or Scout it doesn't mater, my RPG says an explosive hello to them all.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


+1 nice, prefer the sraw myself but they all do the job.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perablenta*
> 
> A compilation of helicopter take downs I have made with the RPG. Transport, Attack or Scout it doesn't mater, my RPG says an explosive hello to them all.


Nice work. Mine always misses.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Nice work. Mine always misses.


<==== Or 'miss-fires' and kills himself.


----------



## Krusher33

Remember that time when you bring out the RPG only to find yourself facing another infantry and so you just hit fire because you forgot you're not on your primary weapon and then just kills yourself?


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Remember that time when you bring out the RPG only to find yourself facing another infantry and so you just hit fire because you forgot you're not on your primary weapon and then just kills yourself?


I did that the other day but I was lucky enough that he was far enough away and it hit him square in the chest. My only RPG infantry kill. It made my day.


----------



## Thoth420

Hey all. Finally able to play now but today I cannot seem to connect to servers. Is anyone else noticing this problem.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I want second assault now, but I'm mad that they're not bringing back Bazaar/Seine. Those were some really good BF3 maps and definitely deserve to be brought back over the atrocity otherwise known as "Operation Firestorm." I also would have preferred Sharqi or Back to Karkand over Oman.


I would of liked

Grand Baazar
Caspian Border
Canals
Karkhand
Oman
Metro

In that order. Baazar was a great infantry map but it was like a LOL THIS IS BF3 COD METRO/LOCKER map becasue it still had armored transports and LAVs.


----------



## Ghost12

The maps coming back are decent but nothing that we dont already have and of course already had for a long time in bf3. It is just more of the same. I would have liked Epicentre to be in there, I dont get the Bazaar love, unless enjoy being Ifv/Apc fodder. I personally used to play Firestorm/Caspian a lot with friends so could be fun to revisit those. Oman looks interesting but if the spawns are the same ie the bases then will be a fail in 90% of games yet again with one team capped out.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> The maps coming back are decent but nothing that we dont already have and of course already had for a long time in bf3. It is just more of the same. I would have liked Epicentre to be in there, I dont get the Bazaar love, unless enjoy being Ifv/Apc fodder. I personally used to play Firestorm/Caspian a lot with friends so could be fun to revisit those. Oman looks interesting but if the spawns are the same ie the bases then will be a fail in 90% of games yet again with one team capped out.


Bazaar was great if you stuck to the outskirts/B flag area or were an LAV/BMP driver. It was very fun to me and some of my best rounds I've played were on Bazaar.


----------



## JAM3S121

My best rounds were always on baazar. I love the smaller scale infantry maps that have a lot of different route options, but battlefield still needs those vehicles to change the gameplay. I loved sniping down the alleyway, or trying to flank with a silenced LMG. Also killing people with MAV


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Bazaar was great if you stuck to the outskirts/B flag area or were an LAV/BMP driver. It was very fun to me and some of my best rounds I've played were on Bazaar.


Yep I played it quite a lot, been the Lav driver and been the abused, not a favourite though, especially on 64 explosives. had many a good game on 32p max and less, some real good infantry play then. Would still pick epicentre for infantry every time, bazaar is all head glitching spots. But opinions differ like everything in the game from weapons to maps to play styles.


----------



## Jack Mac

I liked Bazaar because it could be challenging at times, I was an aggressive assault player in BF3.


----------



## bond32

Totally random, but the scout choppers are so dang fun. It really truly sucks they nerfed the repair on these... And I don't understand why they would nerf that but NOT the maa... Guess people kept crying in the forums about it.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Totally random, but the scout choppers are so dang fun. It really truly sucks they nerfed the repair on these... And I don't understand why they would nerf that but NOT the maa... Guess people kept crying in the forums about it.


And rightly so, with repairasites was unbalanced, overpowered and a ridiculous sight. The Maa does not need nerfing, the arms missiles need adjusting or removing, the chopper flip to be removed from the game and spawn camping to be discouraged.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> And rightly so, with repairasites was unbalanced, overpowered and a ridiculous sight. The Maa does not need nerfing, the arms missiles need adjusting or removing, the chopper flip to be removed from the game and spawn camping to be discouraged.


I disagree with the repair dudes, although perhaps to even it out only 1 could repair it not 2. And I agree spawn camping needs discouraging somehow


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I disagree with the repair dudes, although perhaps to even it out only 1 could repair it not 2. And I agree spawn camping needs discouraging somehow


It would be nice for things to be balanced properly instead of just quick fix reactions to the nerf/op cries. This rarely happens though and is either one extreme to the other unfortunately. Op things are abused (scout choppers and ucav and arm missiles come to mind) until they are nerfed to useless then rinse and repeat with the next item on the inventory.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> It would be nice for things to be balanced properly instead of just quick fix reactions to the nerf/op cries. This rarely happens though and is either one extreme to the other unfortunately. Op things are abused (scout choppers and ucav and arm missiles come to mind) until they are nerfed to useless then rinse and repeat with the next item on the inventory.


Well, the UCAV cooldown was just stupidly low before. I saw people getting 50+ kills with it per map before it was nerfed. On the other hand I love the Scout helos; over 1500 kills with them so far.


----------



## JJHCRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perablenta*
> 
> A compilation of helicopter take downs I have made with the RPG. Transport, Attack or Scout it doesn't mater, my RPG says an explosive hello to them all.
> 
> .


Such satisfaction.
They look so good when they 'splode!


----------



## amd655

Who needs MAA??


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJHCRazor*
> 
> Such satisfaction.
> They look so good when they 'splode!


Such skills! I hope i can do that too... I'm very poor even at sniping. lol









EDIT: Credit goes to *perablenta*


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perablenta*
> 
> A compilation of helicopter take downs I have made with the RPG. Transport, Attack or Scout it doesn't mater, my RPG says an explosive hello to them all.
> 
> .


RPG FTW!

Love taking down helos in Battlefield.

Time to make a new compilation.





shameless plug from BF3


----------



## moocowman

You know how could solve your off-topic problem, amd? There's this game called Battlefield 4 (the one this thread is about).. and it's available for purchase! You could always get it and then you can discuss it and actually know what you're talking about!


----------



## keikei

I'll wager the core game will be on sale (again), once 2nd assault finally gets released for non-xbox users. Good time to buy.


----------



## moocowman

I was able to trigger that easter egg finally. Too many people were trying to do it last night so I didn't get to try but tonight I was able to find an empty server and do it myself. Not really anything special but it was just cool to be able to activate it myself.


----------



## keikei

Glad the players found it, but a little disappointed. I really wanted to see THE MEGALODON!





DICE can still add it in.







Maybe i'm just dreaming dinosaurs again....


----------



## moocowman

It has to happen at some point..

I can definitely see a megalodon easter egg coming in the future because of all of the hype that surrounded it thanks to JackFrags.

Unfortunately, I don't think dinosaurs will ever be more than just easter eggs when it comes to Battlefield.


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I'll wager the core game will be on sale (again), once 2nd assault finally gets released for non-xbox users. Good time to buy.


Call me cheap or w/e but since Second Assault is so late to PC,a sale on Premium DLC when it comes out might be a good idea for EA/DICE.


----------



## amd655

Not sure if this was posted before?




Kinda wanted a dino to walk across the map.


----------



## keikei

Playing too much infantry. Time to take those flying lessons i've been holding back on.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Playing too much infantry. Time to take those flying lessons i've been holding back on.


Good luck.

If you're talking about jets, they're kind of tricky or at least they are for me. I'm finding the seemingly huge skill gap to be the hardest part about flying jets. Good pilots will take you out so quickly and easily. Also, as an amateur pilot, it takes so long for me to take out an enemy as I'm just pecking at their health that when I do finally get a disable the other pilot ends up bailing so I don't get a kill.

I've spent a decent amount of time flying but I only have 14 kills combined for both jets.

Helicopters are a completely different story, though.


----------



## keikei

I'm so noob, I havent even unlocked any attachments for the air vehicles yet. Any recommendations? Also, can you get points for the vehicles if you're in them repairing?


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I'm so noob, I havent even unlocked any attachments for the air vehicles yet. Any recommendations? Also, can you get points for the vehicles if you're in them repairing?


The scout you can repair but I'm not quite sure about the transport. I think you can but I can't really confirm it.

The gyro stabilizers for any of the air vehicles seem to help a lot and thankfully they're the default upgrade. I don't find stealth-coating all that helpful since active radar missiles make it pointless.

Countermeasures, IR flares or ECM jammers if you have them unlocked.

For the scout, once I unlocked the 25mm cannons I've never gone back the miniguns. It's just nice to be able to damage heavy armor since the miniguns don't. Whether you use the heatseekers or laser guided on the scout depends on if you want a good defense against air targets or to be able take out ground/sea vehicles a bit easier.

I can't speak all that much on the attack helicopter rockets since I haven't unlocked any others (I don't get to use it as much as the scout







) although the zunis seem to do more damage although you have less of them.. whether it's worth the trade-off compared to the hydra rockets I can't tell you.

Stealth jet.. again, haven't unlocked much. Considering the damage that the 30mm cannon on the attack jets do, I'm guessing the bigger the better when it comes to the stealth jets. The default 20mm cannons seem to do very little damage. I'm trying out passive radar missiles compared to the heatseekers but finding them harder to use since you have to maintain your lock.

The attack jet just seems to be beastly from the start. The only cannon you get is the 30mm cannon and it melts everything, especially other jets. Haven't unlocked much. Haven't unlocked much else since I get wrecked in both jets every time I fly.









Sorry if it's not the best of information. I have limited experience when it comes to jets and I've had the most time with the scouts since they're in more maps. Whenever I am on a map with an attack helicopter, it pretty much gets whored the whole match. I'm sure others might be able to provide you with better information.

*edit* You can repair the transport heli. Just went into the test range to confirm it. xD


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The scout you can repair but I'm not quite sure about the transport. I think you can but I can't really confirm it.
> 
> The gyro stabilizers for any of the air vehicles seem to help a lot and thankfully they're the default upgrade. I don't find stealth-coating all that helpful since active radar missiles make it pointless.
> 
> Countermeasures, IR flares or ECM jammers if you have them unlocked.
> 
> For the scout, once I unlocked the 25mm cannons I've never gone back the miniguns. It's just nice to be able to damage heavy armor since the miniguns don't. Whether you use the heatseekers or laser guided on the scout depends on if you want a good defense against air targets or to be able take out ground/sea vehicles a bit easier.
> 
> I can't speak all that much on the attack helicopter rockets since I haven't unlocked any others (I don't get to use it as much as the scout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) although the zunis seem to do more damage although you have less of them.. whether it's worth the trade-off compared to the hydra rockets I can't tell you.
> 
> Stealth jet.. again, haven't unlocked much. Considering the damage that the 30mm cannon on the attack jets do, I'm guessing the bigger the better when it comes to the stealth jets. The default 20mm cannons seem to do very little damage. I'm trying out passive radar missiles compared to the heatseekers but finding them harder to use since you have to maintain your lock.
> 
> The attack jet just seems to be beastly from the start. The only cannon you get is the 30mm cannon and it melts everything, especially other jets. Haven't unlocked much. Haven't unlocked much else since I get wrecked in both jets every time I fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if it's not the best of information. I have limited experience when it comes to jets and I've had the most time with the scouts since they're in more maps. Whenever I am on a map with an attack helicopter, it pretty much gets whored the whole match. I'm sure others might be able to provide you with better information.
> 
> *edit* You can repair the transport heli. Just went into the test range to confirm it. xD


I fell into the trap where you focus on one aspect of a game too much and totally miss the other fun/important parts (vehicles in BF3). I was just messing around with the attack heli, but i'm actually learning how to fly it. Until i can stop and turn on a dime i wont be doing it live anytime soon. A sitting duck is a dead duck. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## JAM3S121

you can get all the unlocks for scout heli by repairing it.. kinda noob but without 25mm cannons you need really good accuracy for infantry and armor kills


----------



## RexKobra

Anyone else having issues launching China Rising after the latest patch? It keeps telling me to install it even though it already installed.


----------



## FiShBuRn

This will fix your problem:
Quote:


> 1. Log out and fully exit Origin
> 
> 2. Open your Registry Editor - Type in regedit on the Start Menu Search field and press Enter
> 
> 3. Navigate through HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE > SOFTWARE > Wow6432Node > EA Games > Battlefield 4
> 
> 4. Check if there is a folder named Xpack1 under Battlefield 4
> 
> If YES -> Click on Xpack1, on the right pane check if there is a string named Installed, the Value data should be True
> 
> If NO - right-click on Battlefield 4 > New > Key
> 
> - a new folder will be created, name it Xpack1
> 
> - right-click on Xpack1 > New > String Value > name it Installed
> 
> - on the right-pane, double-click on Installed, set Value Data to True
> 
> 5. Exit Registry Editor
> 
> 6. Log in to Origin and Join China Rising Maps


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiShBuRn*
> 
> This will fix your problem:


That fixed it for me when I had that issue so def try this.


----------



## KatsnJase

Some Bf4 tips for newer players: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzmUMImAm7I&feature=youtu.be

Also, pretty beefy benchmarks if you look at the top left corner!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiShBuRn*
> 
> This will fix your problem:


I was stupid enough to remove it and re-download the DLC when that happened to me.









I'll keep this post somewhere in case it happens again.


----------



## Ghost12

There is a new bug which you may not have come across yet, no hit markers whilst suppressed at close range, had this twice now and there is a thread regards it on battlelog. You are bang on target, can see the shot leaving your weapon and get zero hit markers, this is hip fire and ads.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiShBuRn*
> 
> This will fix your problem:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Log out and fully exit Origin
> 
> 2. Open your Registry Editor - Type in regedit on the Start Menu Search field and press Enter
> 
> 3. Navigate through HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE > SOFTWARE > Wow6432Node > EA Games > Battlefield 4
> 
> 4. Check if there is a folder named Xpack1 under Battlefield 4
> 
> If YES -> Click on Xpack1, on the right pane check if there is a string named Installed, the Value data should be True
> 
> If NO - right-click on Battlefield 4 > New > Key
> 
> - a new folder will be created, name it Xpack1
> 
> - right-click on Xpack1 > New > String Value > name it Installed
> 
> - on the right-pane, double-click on Installed, set Value Data to True
> 
> 5. Exit Registry Editor
> 
> 6. Log in to Origin and Join China Rising Maps
Click to expand...

Yup, worked for me too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> There is a new bug which you may not have come across yet, no hit markers whilst suppressed at close range, had this twice now and there is a thread regards it on battlelog. You are bang on target, can see the shot leaving your weapon and get zero hit markers, this is hip fire and ads.


Oh, ok. Here I was freaking out last night thinking my aim was very off. And then I jumped on Support with LMG in operation locker just mowing people down to take out my frustration. It was nice being called a hacker for once. I'll take it as a compliment. But really... I'm sorry but don't just stand there if you're getting hit by bullets from a LMG.

And the real reason I came here is to end all the speculation and guesses of what driver has mantle:

http://wccftech.com/amd-catalyst-13-35-beta-drive-mantle-hsa-support-scheduled-january-kaveri-coprocess/



Article makes me want to get a Kaveri.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I fell into the trap where you focus on one aspect of a game too much and totally miss the other fun/important parts (vehicles in BF3). I was just messing around with the attack heli, but i'm actually learning how to fly it. Until i can stop and turn on a dime i wont be doing it live anytime soon. A sitting duck is a dead duck. Thanks for the tips.


Flying the Attack Helis in BF4 is like flying a Mack truck... They just feel so heavy and slow. I have over 500 kills in them, but I enjoy the scout Helis so much more.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> And the real reason I came here is to end all the speculation and guesses of what driver has mantle:
> 
> http://wccftech.com/amd-catalyst-13-35-beta-drive-mantle-hsa-support-scheduled-january-kaveri-coprocess/
> 
> 
> 
> Article makes me want to get a Kaveri.


So normally, pre-mantle, the GPU and APU don't work together? Sorry for noob question. If thats the case, then AMD will be my next CPU.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> And the real reason I came here is to end all the speculation and guesses of what driver has mantle:
> 
> http://wccftech.com/amd-catalyst-13-35-beta-drive-mantle-hsa-support-scheduled-january-kaveri-coprocess/
> 
> 
> 
> Article makes me want to get a Kaveri.
> 
> 
> 
> So normally, pre-mantle, the GPU and APU don't work together? Sorry for noob question. If thats the case, then AMD will be my next CPU.
Click to expand...

I may not be understand your question but they work but separately as usual. But the CPU on the Kaveri chip will co-process with the R9 290X.

I'm betting that's where the 45% improvement number comes from.

I'm betting we're going to have a HUGE rant storm of people getting only small improvement in any other set up.


----------



## Jack Mac

I hope it's at least 10-15% on a setup like mine.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I may not be understand your question but they work but separately as usual. But the CPU on the Kaveri chip will co-process with the R9 290X.
> 
> I'm betting that's where the 45% improvement number comes from.
> 
> I'm betting we're going to have a HUGE rant storm of people getting only small improvement in any other set up.


Thats freakin' huge!









*also like the auto update for beta drivers in the new up coming catalyst.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I may not be understand your question but they work but separately as usual. But the CPU on the Kaveri chip will co-process with the R9 290X.
> 
> I'm betting that's where the 45% improvement number comes from.
> 
> I'm betting we're going to have a HUGE rant storm of people getting only small improvement in any other set up.


Kaboom! You nailed it.


----------



## Krusher33

BF4 question: can you put a slam on a MAV?


----------



## keikei

Can anyone load battlefield right now? I cant even run the exe...

nvm. I had to log into origin through battlelog. I normally use the exe using explorer as default and batlelog loads up. This time it didnt for some reason.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Had the strangest bug, I had access to 2 kits while playing. I couldn't willingly switch between them but some sort of key combination triggered me switching between my assault loadout and my engineer loadout... was ridiculous. At least I think it was my assault loadout, it was a pistols only server, and for some reason i could use 2 different kinds of pistols... lol

It actually may have been triggered by me running out of ammo for the pistol, or after a reload and then it randomly switched to the other pistol..


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> So normally, pre-mantle, the GPU and APU don't work together? Sorry for noob question. If thats the case, then AMD will be my next CPU.


GPU + APU normally worked before, even crossfire did.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> BF4 question: can you put a slam on a MAV?


I'd say if you can find an engineer to work with you could. Never tried it but I don't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## bond32

Do any of you get a directX error even at stock gpu clocks? At first I thought my cpu OC was unstable, but lowering that I still get an error occasionally.


----------



## amd655

If an OC is rock solid stable, it is not the OC.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Do any of you get a directX error even at stock gpu clocks? At first I thought my cpu OC was unstable, but lowering that I still get an error occasionally.


Have you tried lowering resolution scaling in the ingame vid options?


----------



## MkO611

I got the error twice yesterday. I'm on stock setting too.
I thought it was because I had 2 other games (DayZ and 2K14) running as well. Closed them out and BF started running fine again.


----------



## bond32

I have not, I will try that. Thanks for the tip


----------



## kcuestag

Latest server patches released in the last 2 days have significantly increased crash to desktops.

Not to mention we are also seeing the following:

- Players unable to spawn after they died
- Not showing scores on kills & capping flags etc
- Players crash to desktop when this happens.
- First spawn on beginning of round: you can't spawn in an empty vehicle.
- Or can't spawn at all...

I'm really losing patience with BF4 and DICE. Haven't played in a while for longer than 10-15 minutes, might as well uninstall and go back to BF3.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Latest server patches released in the last 2 days have significantly increased crash to desktops.
> 
> Not to mention we are also seeing the following:
> 
> - Players unable to spawn after they died
> - Not showing scores on kills & capping flags etc
> - Players crash to desktop when this happens.
> - First spawn on beginning of round: you can't spawn in an empty vehicle.
> - Or can't spawn at all...
> 
> I'm really losing patience with BF4 and DICE. Haven't played in a while for longer than 10-15 minutes, might as well uninstall and go back to BF3.


There is a notice on battlelog regards some server patch update, just joined 3 servers and could not spawn.

Edit - lol and the reports just come through as 3 losses, awesome game just awesome


----------



## Krusher33

Dammit.

Can't they just only use 2 or 3 full servers to try the patches on *and then* release to the other servers?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Dammit.
> 
> Can't they just only use 2 or 3 full servers to try the patches on *and then* release to the other servers?


No, we are Alpha testing BF4 right now.









Sad but true.


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Latest server patches released in the last 2 days have significantly increased crash to desktops.
> 
> Not to mention we are also seeing the following:
> 
> - Players unable to spawn after they died
> - Not showing scores on kills & capping flags etc
> - Players crash to desktop when this happens.
> - First spawn on beginning of round: you can't spawn in an empty vehicle.
> - Or can't spawn at all...
> 
> I'm really losing patience with BF4 and DICE. Haven't played in a while for longer than 10-15 minutes, might as well uninstall and go back to BF3.


I haven't been crashing in ages in Battlefield 4 but that's just me the game overall though was little disappointing I was expecting it to be better than BF3 but feels better and worse in other situations Sniping I liked a lot more on BF3.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> I haven't been crashing in ages in Battlefield 4 but that's just me the game overall though was little disappointing I was expecting it to be better than BF3 but feels better and worse in other situations Sniping I liked a lot more on BF3.


BF3 was more rewarding for a aggressive sniper, well that is at least how i feel about it, BF4 employs this quick scoping ability, which waters down the experience for people wanting a challenge IMO.


----------



## hamzta09

Sooo... I freqently see people with 0hp whom are still alive.

What did DICE do anyway? Now we have gods among men!? Is that better than 1hp? Or fixing the netcode?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> BF3 was more rewarding for a aggressive sniper, well that is at least how i feel about it, BF4 employs this quick scoping ability, which waters down the experience for people wanting a challenge IMO.


BF4 doesnt work with quickscope due to ADS hipfire bug.

You can ADS + Shift but bullet will go the ISS instead of the target infront of you.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Sooo... I freqently see people with 0hp whom are still alive.
> 
> What did DICE do anyway? Now we have gods among men!? Is that better than 1hp? Or fixing the netcode?


I find the HP is never right anyway. I'll shoot a dude and it shows he has 50% then I get a kill assist for 64 or 37.

Regardless I still have a ton of fun playing the bugs bother me but not enough to ruin my fun. Were not all magically going to be 40-10 players with 1300spm if they make netcode perfectly. I do want them to fix the hitbox character model dsynch though. I don't care if he kills me but I want him damaged lol.


----------



## JAM3S121

the first server i joined today had that bug but the second didn't with the not being able to spawn


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> BF4 doesnt work with quickscope due to ADS hipfire bug.
> 
> You can ADS + Shift but bullet will go the ISS instead of the target infront of you.


Quick scoping is easily rhythm based with many games, it's not difficult to remember the correct scope placement and timing, it is the same with all COD games too, no random deviation, the scope will always end up in a certain spot given the correct movement from the player.


----------



## Krazee

This game is not battlefield, it is a joke!


----------



## OutlawII

Yep its broke again spawn into jet says lost spawn point and nothing! Thanks Dice Freakin brilliant!!


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> BF4 doesnt work with quickscope due to ADS hipfire bug.
> 
> You can ADS + Shift but bullet will go the ISS instead of the target infront of you.


You have to wait until the scope is fully sighted.
If you use red dot (no zoom) you sight almost instantly, making it much easier to shoot very fast.


----------



## By-Tor

Can you upload emblems from the desktop or do you have to use the ones they supply?


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> No, we are Alpha testing BF4 right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad but true.


Is that EA's fault or Dice's fault?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Is that EA's fault or Dice's fault?


Both to be honest, DICE shouldn't let EA do this to them...


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Can you upload emblems from the desktop or do you have to use the ones they supply?


You can use emblems that other people have made, or create your own. As far as I know you can't upload a pic for them.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Both to be honest, DICE shouldn't let EA do this to them...


Do they actually have much of a choice, though? EA completely owns DICE.


----------



## keikei

Speaking of EA launches. Anyone pre-ordering Tital Fall?



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> You can use emblems that other people have made, or create your own. As far as I know you can't upload a pic for them.


Thanks Mate +1


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Can you upload emblems from the desktop or do you have to use the ones they supply?


Edit: ^ Beat me to it


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Speaking of EA launches. Anyone pre-ordering Tital Fall?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not I. I'd rather wait to see what it turns out to be like before I have any interest in it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Thanks Mate +1


There's actually sites where you can actually get emblems that other people have made such as this one. It shows how to copy them over to Battlelog's emblem if you want to use any of them. Just be sure to choose "Hide Premium" if you don't have premium since premium user emblems can have up to 40 layers compared to the non-premium maximum of 20.

*edit* I guess I should add a NSFW warning to that.. Lots of T&A.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Hows the fixes coming along? Haven't had the motivation to log-in since 2 months ago.


----------



## M3TAl

Fix one thing, break three or more others. As per the norm. Move along.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Fix one thing, break three or more others. As per the norm. Move along.


Your lingo is stuck in 1920s, it's according/accordance to, not as per.

I do declarrr


----------



## M3TAl

Meh see mehhhhhhhh


----------



## Krusher33

If you're having problems today, I've been told to try re-installing PB.


----------



## Akadaka

This game is pathetically unbelievable Dice are trolling the public creating new issues with some of they're patches this game I tell ya....


----------



## IAmDay




----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Can you upload emblems from the desktop or do you have to use the ones they supply?


you can add this emblem editor to Chrome and import the code for different emblems directly into Battlelog:
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/battlelog-emblem-editor-e/noagedoiolkfaoaknohhepocfeooibjb?hl=en

I think there is also a version for FireFox.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*


Mine says 330hrs in Origin, but I only have 259 in battlelog so presume is calculating the pre alpha, beta and sp as well as mp for me.


----------



## IAmDay

I was talking about the picture for BF4


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I was talking about the picture for BF4


lol never even saw it, thats funny


----------



## Faster_is_better

That Epilepsy warning is definitely necessary. This game is ridiculous when it comes to blinding flashes.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> That Epilepsy warning is definitely necessary. This game is ridiculous when it comes to blinding flashes.


Lest we forget the motion blur bug.


----------



## keikei

For those who just woke up from a 3 month coma...

Battlefield 4 - The State of Battlefield, EA DICE, Netcode, China Rising DLC


----------



## KatsnJase

Will 2 GTX 780s be bottlenecked by an i7-4770k OC to 4.4ghz?

I am running at 1080p 150% resolution scale + Ultra, and my GPU1 usage is 90% while my GPU2 usage is anywhere between 70-85% usage. My i7 gets around 85% usage max...not sure what could be the issue behind getting to 99% on the GPUs. I set my hotter card to 85 degrees as max temp, and my cooler card at 79 degrees. Perhaps because it hits the max temp, it can't push out more performance?


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KatsnJase*
> 
> Will 2 GTX 780s be bottlenecked by an i7-4770k OC to 4.4ghz?
> 
> I am running at 1080p 150% resolution scale + Ultra, and my GPU1 usage is 90% while my GPU2 usage is anywhere between 70-85% usage. My i7 gets around 85% usage max...not sure what could be the issue behind getting to 99% on the GPUs. I set my hotter card to 85 degrees as max temp, and my cooler card at 79 degrees. Perhaps because it hits the max temp, it can't push out more performance?


No that shouldn't bottleneck it at all


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Is that EA's fault or Dice's fault?


this is partially to blame also.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Speaking of EA launches. Anyone pre-ordering Tital Fall?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


if you pre-order a game, they dont have to worry about making a working game because they already have your money.

and why would you pre-order anymore games from ea after knowing battlefield is a joke?


----------



## Peanuts4

Anyone else getting the issue that goes along with this? I know I am. I can load into servers but I can't spawn. I just reinstalled this game 2 days ago too.
WE ARE INVESTIGATING AN ISSUE WITH SPAWNING, IF YOU ARE EXPERIENCING THIS ISSUE IN-GAME PLEASE UPDATE YOUR PUNKBUSTER FILES.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Anyone else getting the issue that goes along with this? I know I am. I can load into servers but I can't spawn. I just reinstalled this game 2 days ago too.
> WE ARE INVESTIGATING AN ISSUE WITH SPAWNING, IF YOU ARE EXPERIENCING THIS ISSUE IN-GAME PLEASE UPDATE YOUR PUNKBUSTER FILES.


Yes. The respawn bug is in full effect.







Battlelog members been saying to update punkbuster and it'll work.


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Yes. The respawn bug is in full effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battlelog members been saying to update punkbuster and it'll work.


Looking it up it looks like there's a potential issue after updating trying to login thinks you are using a hack, after visiting punkbusters website I'm kinda leary and confused why a multimillion dollar corporation uses a company with a sketchy website that looks like they produce malware. If you find solid instruction on how to update and have success let me know.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Looking it up it looks like there's a potential issue after updating trying to login thinks you are using a hack, after visiting punkbusters website I'm kinda leary and confused why a multimillion dollar corporation uses a company with a sketchy website that looks like they produce malware. If you find solid instruction on how to update and have success let me know.


Yeah, PB site does look flimsy, but its been that way since BF3. The update route does seem to work though. Havent read any other way yet.


----------



## M3TAl

Website has looked that way since I first visited it in 2004 for Joint Operations: Typhoon Rising. Many aspects of that game are still miles ahead BF4.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Website has looked that way since I first visited it in 2004 for Joint Operations: Typhoon Rising. Many aspects of that game are still miles ahead BF4.


Escalation, the expansion, was miles better than BF4, although strange physics.


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KatsnJase*
> 
> Will 2 GTX 780s be bottlenecked by an i7-4770k OC to 4.4ghz?
> 
> I am running at 1080p 150% resolution scale + Ultra, and my GPU1 usage is 90% while my GPU2 usage is anywhere between 70-85% usage. My i7 gets around 85% usage max...not sure what could be the issue behind getting to 99% on the GPUs. I set my hotter card to 85 degrees as max temp, and my cooler card at 79 degrees. Perhaps because it hits the max temp, it can't push out more performance?


4770K has the 4 most powerful cores on the market it won't bottleneck anything for along time.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> 4770K has the 4 most powerful cores on the market it won't bottleneck anything for along time.


Go play arma3 or dayz, then come back and realize how wrong that is.


----------



## ihatelolcats

yeah, go play the worst optimized game ever


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Go play arma3 or dayz, then come back and realize how wrong that is.


that has nothing to do with the CPU more game optimization is really whats needed.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Go play arma3 or dayz, then come back and realize how wrong that is.


I think the point is more that, if you are bottlenecked by a 4770K, then you are going to be bottlenecked no matter what because there is nothing better (unless it is massively threaded and a 4930K helps for some reason, which isn't the case for most games so you get my point). At which point it isn't really a bottleneck, just the limit of performance.


----------



## connectwise

So..... after you die you can't res....

LOL... these bugs...


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> They had the zero hp bug in BF3, I had so many 100 kill assists in BF3. Atleast in BF4 you will get credit for the kill if they die unlike BF3. I wouldnt count on it ever getting fixed since it never got fixed in BF3.


Yep, they never fixed the crosshair glitch in BF3 either. My expectations are pretty low for Bf4.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Go play arma3 or dayz, then come back and realize how wrong that is.


Runs fine.

You're limited by the server you decide to play on, if the serve runs on a celeron then your PC will behave like one.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> yeah, go play the worst optimized game ever


No one wants to play CoD Ghosts.









*edit* It does seem the PB update does fix the redeploy bug. Just did it myself and it worked.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Runs fine.
> 
> You're limited by the server you decide to play on, if the serve runs on a celeron then your PC will behave like one.


Points at the 5000000000000 million threads on the arma 2 and 3 forums at Bohemia, and the devs responses admitting its not something they are going to fix, because it would take a engine rewrite.

Yes you are limited by the server, but even on the best servers with the latest special performance binary 1.08 compliant or even in single player campaign, it still would bottleneck a 4770k with 780's in SLI. Runs fine according to you. According to most people it doesn't.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Points at the 5000000000000 million threads on the arma 2 and 3 forums at Bohemia, and the devs responses admitting its not something they are going to fix, because it would take a engine rewrite.
> 
> Yes you are limited by the server, but even on the best servers with the latest special performance binary 1.08 compliant or even in single player campaign, it still would bottleneck a 4770k with 780's in SLI. Runs fine according to you. According to most people it doesn't.


Oh wow hes back again, soon he starts saying I said it runs at solid 60fps and stuff.

Runs fine = 30+ fps constant.
Which is achieved on any mediocre PC since Phenom 2 (any) i3 (any) with a 4 series AMD or 2 series Nvidia GPU

If "most" complained, then there wouldnt be thousands if not millions that play the various Arma 2/3 modes and Dayz.. The complainers are always a Minority. Those who have a good time play their games. Its that simple and you know it.


----------



## connectwise

I wouldn't mind playing arma 3. The problem is time constraints. So gotta pick and choose games.


----------



## M3TAl

Your definition for fine might be 30 FPS. That's not my definition or many others. 30 FPS feels like a slideshow.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Runs fine = 30+ fps constant.


You're a liar. Runs fine = 100+ fps constant.

Back to Bf3 tournament









http://cevo.com/forums/topic/5495/battlefield-4/back-to-bf3-tournament-/


----------



## connectwise

Hehehe... so anyone else not being able to spawn into any game, any new game, at all?

ahaha oh man..


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Your definition for fine might be 30 FPS. That's not my definition or many others. 30 FPS *IS A SLIDESHOW*.


FTFY.


----------



## M3TAl

Things start feeling decent in most games for me around 50-55 FPS. Perfect around 70-80. Maybe it's just my mouse/monitor and input lag but 70-80 always feels nice and responsive. Anything past that is just extra power draw/heat.


----------



## KatsnJase

About the GTX 780s being bottlenecked by the i7-4770k, so I guess it's the actual temps holding me back from full performance, right?

Here is my latest video which showcases the SLI 780s in action: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzmUMImAm7I


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KatsnJase*
> 
> About the GTX 780s being bottlenecked by the i7-4770k, so I guess it's the actual temps holding me back from full performance, right?
> 
> Here is my latest video which showcases the SLI 780s in action: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzmUMImAm7I


5ghz or bust.

If performance matters to you, you would be delidding and using a fridge cooler for sub ambient, and even hitting 5.5ghz+


----------



## KatsnJase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 5ghz or bust.
> 
> If performance matters to you, you would be delidding and using a fridge cooler for sub ambient, and even hitting 5.5ghz+


lel, there is a point of diminishing return.


----------



## JAM3S121

Can't decide if i want to make a video montage or not... last time i did a big one bf3 that had plenty of pretty good streaks (nothing less than 3-4 quick kills, few coltaterals, 5 man shotguns) it got almost no views for the effort i put into it. I've got some good footage so far... very long range tv missile kills on heli's, 7 man spray with mg4, rpg heli's but meh. for what its worth this is the bf3 video - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DyjuyJutRQ


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Can't decide if i want to make a video montage or not... last time i did a big one bf3 that had plenty of pretty good streaks (nothing less than 3-4 quick kills, few coltaterals, 5 man shotguns) it got almost no views for the effort i put into it. I've got some good footage so far... very long range tv missile kills on heli's, 7 man spray with mg4, rpg heli's but meh. for what its worth this is the bf3 video - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DyjuyJutRQ


Frag Movie...pls...

We are not peasants


----------



## amd655

Played some Bad Company 2 myself last night, this game still has it in spades.... excellent game.

Nothing special, just my appreciation for the game.


----------



## BleepyEvans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Hehehe... so anyone else not being able to spawn into any game, any new game, at all?
> 
> ahaha oh man..


My regular server wouldnt let me spawn last night unless it was on a squad member, tried a bunch of other servers but had to settle for a russian one as all the other european ones just wouldn't let me in.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BleepyEvans*
> 
> My regular server wouldnt let me spawn last night unless it was on a squad member, tried a bunch of other servers but had to settle for a russian one as all the other european ones just wouldn't let me in.


Wait, they can now stop you spawning if you are not in a squad?


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Wait, they can now stop you spawning if you are not in a squad?


Probably part of the bug with PB.


----------



## Ghost12

I joined 3 servers last night and could not spawn full stop, then 3 losses came through. Was overjoyed.


----------



## Amhro

Oh god, let's post all videos from different games, so we get some views, pls.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Oh god, let's post all videos from different games, so we get some views, pls.


----------



## KatsnJase

Okay, so this dude made a video about why Bf4 is terrible, and he brings up good points:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5snap-EazbE

But I simply disagreed on a few points, and he goes off on me with his terrible grammatical skills. I made a response to it:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7GpLRaAQJk&feature=youtu.be

Am I wrong in this? You can see my comments in the video or his video.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KatsnJase*
> 
> Okay, so this dude made a video about why Bf4 is terrible, and he brings up good points:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5snap-EazbE
> 
> But I simply disagreed on a few points, and he goes off on me with his terrible grammatical skills. I made a response to it:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7GpLRaAQJk&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Am I wrong in this? You can see my comments in the video or his video.


The raider video was very good imo and a good representation of the state of the game. It being playable for many is not the debate of that video, I have played it 250hrs personally. That does not make it a good game. It is rage inducing, have far more deaths than should have in reality due to reasons not related to my play. The state of this game should not be acceptable. I did not watch yours.


----------



## KatsnJase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> The raider video was very good imo and a good representation of the state of the game. It being playable for many is not the debate of that video, I have played it 250hrs personally. That does not make it a good game. It is rage inducing, have far more deaths than should have in reality due to reasons not related to my play. The state of this game should not be acceptable. I did not watch yours.


I put in around 230 hours last time I checked, and although things are annoying about the game, overall I would say this is still fun to play. I love going around getting C4 kills and the likes, but what I'm saying is that if you truly do not like the game, do not support any future releases, and to stop *****ing and just speak through actions.

I said I liked the game.

He said I was a cancer to the gaming community.

LELELELE these people


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Played some Bad Company 2 myself last night, this game still has it in spades.... excellent game.
> 
> Nothing special, just my appreciation for the game.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Irrelevant. Buy the game or stop posting non-Battlefield 4 related videos etc.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Irrelevant. Buy the game or stop posting non-Battlefield 4 related videos etc.


Waaaaa

Ducknuckle 4 MOD 2014.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Waaaaa
> 
> Ducknuckle 4 MOD 2014.


So I can go to the Star Citizen thread and post my videos of X-Wing, right? Buy the game or stop boasting your opinion on your beta experience.

Simple as that


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> So I can go to the Star Citizen thread and post my videos of X-Wing, right? Buy the game or stop boasting your opinion on your beta experience.
> 
> Simple as that


But i never said a thing about BF4 for like 10 posts, within around 900+ pages.....

Funny how whing and eating cheese with it is allowed, yet such a small thing get's noticed.
Must be dat RAGE INDUCING BF4 i see


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> But i never said a thing about BF4 for like 10 posts, within around 900+ pages.....
> 
> Funny how whing and eating cheese with it is allowed, yet such a small thing get's noticed.
> Must be dat RAGE INDUCING BF4 i see


Literally didn't understand that last bit at all.

But no need for you to post off-topic videos of different games to gain views







it's really that simple.


----------



## Farih

Your video's are quit pleasant to watch/listen to Jason









I used to be top ranking in Wolfenstein E.T and havent played shooters for years.
I tryed BF4 but it seems i am a huge noob now lol. (Warcraft made me crap and lazy)

I cant get enough tips and tricks lol
I try what guys like you say but i get killed about twice as much as i kill myself.........

Practise make's perfect i qeuss.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KatsnJase*
> 
> I put in around 230 hours last time I checked, and although things are annoying about the game, overall I would say this is still fun to play. I love going around getting C4 kills and the likes, but what I'm saying is that if you truly do not like the game, do not support any future releases, and to stop *****ing and just speak through actions.
> 
> I said I liked the game.
> 
> He said I was a cancer to the gaming community.
> 
> LELELELE these people


Well that sort of nonsense talk is what is wrong with the community lol, sorry did not see that part.

@Edit, why people get so bothered about Amd not owning or playing the game amuses me, he post a video, so what? jimmies get rustled round here easily.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Literally didn't understand that last bit at all.
> 
> But no need for you to post off-topic videos of different games to gain views
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's really that simple.


Your ignorance is your issue, just like many, YT is not the same for everyone, i simply enjoying making video's, if i wanted views i would be a stranger to OCN, i never would have made an account with 4k posts.....

I guess there is no appreciation for "Battlefield" or other people, just selfish people who rage all day at a game, then like to try and moderate people because it hurts them inside.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Your ignorance is your issue, just like many, YT is not the same for everyone, i simply enjoying making video's, if i wanted views i would be a stranger to OCN, i never would have made an account with 4k posts.....
> 
> I guess there is no appreciation for "Battlefield" or other people, just selfish people who rage all day at a game, then like to try and moderate people because it hurts them inside.


I am extremely ignorant and rage at BF4 all the time









I appreciate the fact that you have me figured out all because you post opinions on a game you don't own







As much as your videos are related to the Battlefield series, they aren't Battlefied 4. I have videos from BF3, BF: BC2 and I do not post them anywhere here because they're off topic









No need to call me selfish, ignorant, rager or a mod-wannabe. Just trying to be the wonderful person I am.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I am extremely ignorant and rage at BF4 all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate the fact that you have me figured out all because you post opinions on a game you don't own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as your videos are related to the Battlefield series, they aren't Battlefied 4. I have videos from BF3, BF: BC2 and I do not post them anywhere here because they're off topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to call me selfish, ignorant, rager or a mod-wannabe. Just trying to be the wonderful person I am.


You are indeed wonderful, how everyone in the world should be like you.


----------



## KatsnJase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Well that sort of nonsense talk is what is wrong with the community lol, sorry did not see that part.
> 
> @Edit, why people get so bothered about Amd not owning or playing the game amuses me, he post a video, so what? jimmies get rustled round here easily.


I was just saying how I liked the game, but there are some issues. He was the one to get his jimmies rustled first. What would you have done if someone said you were an idiot for liking something?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KatsnJase*
> 
> I was just saying how I liked the game, but there are some issues. He was the one to get his jimmies rustled first. What would you have done if someone said you were an idiot for liking something?


Wait.... i'm AMD, i'm not skillclinic LOL.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> You are indeed wonderful, how everyone in the world should be like you.


I appreciate the kind words









Now let's get back on topic, shall we?

I had the spawn bug last night. It wouldn't let me spawn at all but at the time, I wasn't aware of the bug. I waited a bit trying to figure out what was wrong and then all of a sudden there was a timer on the spawn button.

Looks like it has been resolved now though. Having some great games using the PBS-4 Suppressor on the AEK. Might be a placebo effect, but the recoil does seem to be more manageable if anyone has issues with it. It also sounds great with it on.


----------



## Thoth420

First enjoyable match with no strange netcode issues... just about to win...power goes out.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Practise make's perfect i qeuss.


No pun intended, but half the "battle" is learning the maps and the good spots to do what you do best, be it sniper, helo pilot, tanker, etc.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 5ghz or bust.
> 
> If performance matters to you, you would be delidding and using a fridge cooler for sub ambient, and even hitting 5.5ghz+


Phase is kinda extreme even for OCN. It's quite a project and I personally would not do it. It's better/easier to bin a few CPUs and get 5 GHz on water, or buy a pre-binned CPU from an extreme overclocker.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KatsnJase*
> 
> I was just saying how I liked the game, but there are some issues. He was the one to get his jimmies rustled first. What would you have done if someone said you were an idiot for liking something?


You misread me, I was with you on the comments, the jimmies rustled was regards people complaining about Amd participating in a thread on a public forum.


----------



## KatsnJase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> You misread me, I was with you on the comments, the jimmies rustled was regards people complaining about Amd participating in a thread on a public forum.


Ah sorry, I misinterpreted it. Welp, I enjoy the game. I just played a 1500 ticket CQL and we won by like 50 tickets, it was a pretty close game compared to what I've seen :B


----------



## Ghost12

The game is enjoyable, just not what it should be on many occasions in the perspective of shooting and being shot at, amongst many other things hence the endless ranting complaints. The nature of the gaming industry for nearly every title now anyway, we should be used to these buggy unfinished projects.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> *But i never said a thing about BF4 for like 10 posts*, within around 900+ pages.....
> 
> Funny how whing and eating cheese with it is allowed, yet such a small thing get's noticed.
> Must be dat RAGE INDUCING BF4 i see


And yet, this is BF4 thread..... I guess those 10 posts were just spam?


----------



## Jack Mac

You guys are getting way too upset about a few posts, I'd just drop it already.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> The game is enjoyable, just not what it should be on many occasions in the perspective of shooting and being shot at, amongst many other things hence the endless ranting complaints. The nature of the gaming industry for nearly every title now anyway, we should be used to these buggy unfinished projects.


I think now with the exception of a few bugs still remaining its there. If they find a way to fix the hit box/model desynch problem I think most issues will vanish. Everyone claims netcode is ruining this game, but I think they are mostly just using it as an excuse for why they are not performing as good as they "think" they should.

I get a few "unsual" deaths per round, like 3-5 maybe, and they may seem unusual to me but maybe they really were not. That isnt going to make me a 40-5 player. Sure I might have went 30-17 insetead of 27-20 but really the netcode issues are exaggerated in my opinion. I

There are issues but they are not game breaking IMHO.


----------



## keikei

I just woke up....any patch news?


----------



## gatornation240

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I think now with the exception of a few bugs still remaining its there. If they find a way to fix the hit box/model desynch problem I think most issues will vanish. Everyone claims netcode is ruining this game, but I think they are mostly just using it as an excuse for why they are not performing as good as they "think" they should.
> 
> I get a few "unsual" deaths per round, like 3-5 maybe, and they may seem unusual to me but maybe they really were not. That isnt going to make me a 40-5 player. Sure I might have went 30-17 insetead of 27-20 but really the netcode issues are exaggerated in my opinion. I
> 
> There are issues but they are not game breaking IMHO.


Lol, yeah we're all scrubs/BKscrandys
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVuHzSx5zSo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlYHJdYHzJY @1:10 I had the samething happen to me twice last night and thats just what I remember after becoming aware of it.

I may post up some vids myself that I've been recording since launch. I've lost count how many times I've emptied a clip on someone without even getting hit registration


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I just woke up....any patch news?


This game is funny I have doubts whether this game will survive it seems to be getting less and less players on servers here in aus, most people are starting to give up on it and I don't blame them.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I think now with the exception of a few bugs still remaining its there. If they find a way to fix the hit box/model desynch problem I think most issues will vanish. Everyone claims netcode is ruining this game, but I think they are mostly just using it as an excuse for why they are not performing as good as they "think" they should.
> 
> I get a few "unsual" deaths per round, like 3-5 maybe, and they may seem unusual to me but maybe they really were not. That isnt going to make me a 40-5 player. Sure I might have went 30-17 insetead of 27-20 but really the netcode issues are exaggerated in my opinion. I
> 
> There are issues but they are not game breaking IMHO.


This.

People can't fathom that crap happens and that your not going to be perfect every time, so they blame something/someone else.
My friends do this all the time and they'll be 'OH LOOK AT THAT LAG, COME ON MAN, THIS SERVER LAG IS SO BAD, HE SHOULD BE DEAD." and I'll be in the same room watching the same screen thinking to myself" "umm dude, you just reacted slower and you missed when shooting, it wasn't lag..."








He even went out and bought some special ethernet cord, on top of paying extra monthly for "high speed internet" from TimeWarner, but yet he still gets that "lag"
















I don't doubt here and there he might get a lag spike, or during those split second moments that the outcome could of gone either way, but NO MATTER WHAT, there will ALWAYS be some type of "lag", latency, ping, in general the time it takes for hardware to communicate, so no matter if your running gigabyte fiber from google, 144hz monitors on titans, special keyboard/mice that have better response times and I think people forget that sometimes.

So next time you and someone else shoot each other and you think its BS, take a min and ponder of all the variables that goes into putting that picture on your screen, there is literally MILLIONS if not billions of things that could go wrong with playing online games, so to me its a friggin miracle that we are to play games together with the response times we do without everything blowing up.

I have to admit, DICE is pumping out the fixes, granted this should of been done BEFORE releasing it, but its welcome regardless and I hope they keep focusing on this before releasing new map packs. I really wouldn't mind waiting a few more months before they started back on the map packs and extras, it'll make the "lifespan" of bf4 longer.
Im crossing my fingers for china rising levolutuion patch, after they implement and polish mantle/true audio.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I think now with the exception of a few bugs still remaining its there. If they find a way to fix the hit box/model desynch problem I think most issues will vanish. Everyone claims netcode is ruining this game, but I think they are mostly just using it as an excuse for why they are not performing as good as they "think" they should.
> 
> I get a few "unsual" deaths per round, like 3-5 maybe, and they may seem unusual to me but maybe they really were not. That isnt going to make me a 40-5 player. Sure I might have went 30-17 insetead of 27-20 but really the netcode issues are exaggerated in my opinion. I
> 
> There are issues but they are not game breaking IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> This.
> 
> People can't fathom that crap happens and that your not going to be perfect every time, so they blame something/someone else.
> My friends do this all the time and they'll be 'OH LOOK AT THAT LAG, COME ON MAN, THIS SERVER LAG IS SO BAD, HE SHOULD BE DEAD." and I'll be in the same room watching the same screen thinking to myself" "umm dude, you just reacted slower and you missed when shooting, it wasn't lag..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He even went out and bought some special ethernet cord, on top of paying extra monthly for "high speed internet" from TimeWarner, but yet he still gets that "lag"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't doubt here and there he might get a lag spike, or during those split second moments that the outcome could of gone either way, but NO MATTER WHAT, there will ALWAYS be some type of "lag", latency, ping, in general the time it takes for hardware to communicate, so no matter if your running gigabyte fiber from google, 144hz monitors on titans, special keyboard/mice that have better response times and I think people forget that sometimes.
> 
> So next time you and someone else shoot each other and you think its BS, take a min and ponder of all the variables that goes into putting that picture on your screen, there is literally MILLIONS if not billions of things that could go wrong with playing online games, so to me its a friggin miracle that we are to play games together with the response times we do without everything blowing up.
> 
> I have to admit, DICE is pumping out the fixes, granted this should of been done BEFORE releasing it, but its welcome regardless and I hope they keep focusing on this before releasing new map packs. I really wouldn't mind waiting a few more months before they started back on the map packs and extras, it'll make the "lifespan" of bf4 longer.
> Im crossing my fingers for china rising levolutuion patch, after they implement and polish mantle/true audio.
Click to expand...

Nice post, agreed on many fronts.

Sometimes if you are self aware, you can actually see that YOU have come out on top despite some ridiculous odds. I've seen plenty of "I should have died" scenarios. Makes you wonder if the people on the other side are raging, "Hey, he had 0 hp! #$#$%%^@!, LAG, HAX" lol

I was playing pistol only server, those pretty much just become 2 walls of opposing fire, kind of like civil war fights were... but I was in a small room, about 6 enemies on the other side of the doorway pressing in, they were around the door edges, firing in, reviving, once my pistol was out and it wasn't getting a lot of spamming i jumped out and took some tags off a guy who was prone from res. Didn't survive, but still got his tags before they could kill me. And this is surrounded by like 5+ people, maybe they were all reloading at once? or didn't react to someone flying wildly out a doorway into certain death? who knows. But the guy who lost his tags probably thought that was incredibly unfair


----------



## Krazee

So whose gonna get BF5? trololol


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> This game is funny I have doubts whether this game will survive it seems to be getting less and less players on servers here in aus, most people are starting to give up on it and I don't blame them.


The same thing was said about BF3 around the same time after its release. I'm not sure about there in Australia, but overall BF4 consistently has more people playing it (on PC) than BF3 did at the same point of its life. It also consistently has more people playing on PC than any other system which never happened with BF3.

BF4 isn't going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## Ghost12

Must be all user error. Last 2 rounds, unplayable lag/banding on Silk road then a 20-2 on Paracel with report completely missing, chats vanishing from my friends message box right now. User error I say, nothing new all happened with bf3 so is ok.


----------



## killkount

Netcode has always been terrible in BF.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Must be all user error. Last 2 rounds, unplayable lag/banding on Silk road then a 20-2 on Paracel with report completely missing, chats vanishing from my friends message box right now. User error I say, nothing new all happened with bf3 so is ok.


My chats started vanishing the other day, than a couple hour later they all came back and showed I'd typed the same thing several times over where it kept vanishing.

Does anyone know what the R20 server patch did? On the forum it just says details later, I guess they're waiting to see what it actually does before saying


----------



## Krazee

I do want to thank EA and DICE for teaching me one thing: never pre-order. Wait a bit. The beta was buggy as hell and an older version of the game. That should have been a sign that there will be issues down the line. I was gonna pre-order Titanfall and Watch Dogs. Now I will wait and see how those games are


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I do want to thank EA and DICE for teaching me one thing: never pre-order. Wait a bit. *The beta was buggy as hell and an older version of the game.* That should have been a sign that there will be issues down the line. I was gonna pre-order Titanfall and Watch Dogs. Now I will wait and see how those games are


....

*facedesk*


----------



## Faster_is_better

Well apparently everyone and their brother are trying to download the punkbuster update, because I can't even get it to start downloading. The download page is coming up blank, after a looong load time.


----------



## keikei

I just read this post on the battlelog forums.
Quote:


> Aljutor
> 
> Enlisted: 2011-10-24
> 2014-01-17 19:34
> Quote
> "Just coolest update ever! You can't respawn ? It's YOUR TROUBLE ! And no one care that *PunkBuster servers down* and it's impossible to download new pb. Very well DICE, stay at this way.
> I think BF 7 will demand to instal Visual Studio to compile some code on client machine, manualy edit configs, and of course only console interface."


----------



## the9quad

Ok first off you can download PB just fine::

You can download it here.
http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=pbsetup.php

Download this to test your pb services after running pbsetup

http://www.evenbalance.com/downloads/pbsvc/pbsvc.exe

kids...


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatornation240*
> 
> Lol, yeah we're all scrubs/BKscrandys
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVuHzSx5zSo
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlYHJdYHzJY @1:10 I had the samething happen to me twice last night and thats just what I remember after becoming aware of it.
> 
> I may post up some vids myself that I've been recording since launch. I've lost count how many times I've emptied a clip on someone without even getting hit registration


I think one of the common things people do when unloading an entire clip on someone is start shooting before aiming down the sights. Now i'm not saying you do this or that its what happened. I'm also not saying your bad. I'm starting to get the point where I can consistantly get 2 k/d ration when being cautious and smart. My point was only that these bugs with hit reg which is only really running targets from what I can tell is not going to turn you from a 1 k/d ration player to a 3 k/d ration. That's how people make it out to be and its just bull.


----------



## the9quad

b.walker I agree with ya.


----------



## killkount

Sorry but when you can't safely pop in and out of cover because your character model is a half second behind what you're doing then there's valid reason for complaint. This sort of thing shouldn't even exist in this day and age.


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Ok first off you can download PB just fine::
> 
> You can download it here.
> http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=pbsetup.php
> 
> Download this to test your pb services after running pbsetup
> 
> http://www.evenbalance.com/downloads/pbsvc/pbsvc.exe
> 
> kids...


Is the www.punkbuster.com legit and ok to download the program?


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killkount*
> 
> Sorry but when you can't safely pop in and out of cover because your character model is a half second behind what you're doing then there's valid reason for complaint. This sort of thing shouldn't even exist in this day and age.


I think its pretty dang epic having that small of a time difference, hopefully that delay will get smaller and smaller, but like I said, no matter what there will be some type of delay from when you click that button, the computer recognizes it then sends information to a server across the world, to other people and back to you? thats quite a feat if you ask me.

"So next time you and someone else shoot each other and you think its BS, take a min and ponder of all the variables that goes into putting that picture on your screen, there is literally MILLIONS if not billions of things that could go wrong with playing online games, so to me its a friggin miracle that we are to play games together with the response times we do without everything blowing up."


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gatornation240*
> 
> Lol, yeah we're all scrubs/BKscrandys
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVuHzSx5zSo
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlYHJdYHzJY @1:10 I had the samething happen to me twice last night and thats just what I remember after becoming aware of it.
> 
> I may post up some vids myself that I've been recording since launch. I've lost count how many times I've emptied a clip on someone without even getting hit registration
> 
> 
> 
> I think one of the common things people do when unloading an entire clip on someone is start shooting before aiming down the sights. Now i'm not saying you do this or that its what happened. I'm also not saying your bad. I'm starting to get the point where I can consistantly get 2 k/d ration when being cautious and smart. My point was only that these bugs with hit reg which is only really running targets from what I can tell is not going to turn you from a 1 k/d ration player to a 3 k/d ration. That's how people make it out to be and its just bull.
Click to expand...

I agree. There was a couple places in that video that I agree was netcode issue. But a lot of it... I don't agree with. Like at 1:56, the bullets were hitting the wall behind the the guy he was shooting at.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktar Ogar*
> 
> Is the www.punkbuster.com legit and ok to download the program?


use evenbalance they make punkbuster


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> then sends information to a server across the world, to other people and back to you?


no one should be playing on a server half way around the world. it isnt what you were saying but we deal with this crap all the time playing the game. play on a server on your own continent.


----------



## ihatelolcats

i had to reinstall windows, and now battlelog isnt recognizing that i have china rising installed. what is the total size of base game with china rising? what i have is 28.7gb


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i had to reinstall windows, and now battlelog isnt recognizing that i have china rising installed. what is the total size of base game with china rising? what i have is 28.7gb


Did you actually download it or just copy it over. There is a registry edit you can make that is somewhere in this thread. It fixed it for me.


----------



## killkount

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *killkount*
> 
> Sorry but when you can't safely pop in and out of cover because your character model is a half second behind what you're doing then there's valid reason for complaint. This sort of thing shouldn't even exist in this day and age.
> 
> 
> 
> I think its pretty dang epic having that small of a time difference, hopefully that delay will get smaller and smaller, but like I said, no matter what there will be some type of delay from when you click that button, the computer recognizes it then sends information to a server across the world, to other people and back to you? thats quite a feat if you ask me.
> 
> "So next time you and someone else shoot each other and you think its BS, take a min and ponder of all the variables that goes into putting that picture on your screen, there is literally MILLIONS if not billions of things that could go wrong with playing online games, so to me its a friggin miracle that we are to play games together with the response times we do without everything blowing up."
Click to expand...

I think it's ridiculous how you seem perfectly happy with the sub par netcode. Csgo or CSS doesn't have this huge glaring problem. Why is it okay for bf to have it? Sub par standards leave to sub par games.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Your definition for fine might be 30 FPS. That's not my definition or many others. 30 FPS feels like a slideshow.


Slideshow in a game that is slower than Puttputt?

Here you go 30 vs 60
https://www.dropbox.com/s/1224che0nubiuv8/30vs60fps.mp4


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I think one of the common things people do when unloading an entire clip on someone is start shooting before aiming down the sights. Now i'm not saying you do this or that its what happened. I'm also not saying your bad. I'm starting to get the point where I can consistantly get 2 k/d ration when being cautious and smart. My point was only that these bugs with hit reg which is only really running targets from what I can tell is not going to turn you from a 1 k/d ration player to a 3 k/d ration. That's how people make it out to be and its just bull.


Interesting theory, will not disagree on some of it. Care to expand on the flip side of the coin? on you being shot at, the in built latency of the game mechanic and the fact the game appears you are being killed by 1shot or one burst leaving you zero time to react in virtually any situation outside your fov?. Are you also saying the zero time to react would not impact your kd ration as you put it?. And lets not of course forget the mysterious but all too common KIA.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Interesting theory, will not disagree on some of it. Care to expand on the flip side of the coin? on you being shot at, the in built latency of the game mechanic and the fact the game appears you are being killed by 1shot or one burst leaving you zero time to react in virtually any situation outside your fov?. Are you also saying the zero time to react would not impact your kd ration as you put it?. And lets not of course forget the mysterious but all too common KIA.


Oh i'm not saying the game is perfect and I'm not saying you would not play better. But I think we are talking a few extra kills and a few less deaths on average. The one shot/burst kill is definitely annoying but think about it, all it is is all the data being compressed, so it happened before you would have been able to react anyway. I highly doubt you would have survived any of those.

What built in latency? One of the videos linked shows a 1/3 second lag when coming around a corner and similar in dmg registration. Yes that is going to get me killed occasionally but its also going to let me kill someone it also could be a lot less and a lot more.

Your trying to say I said it wouldnt impact your k/d, not at all. Just that its not going to impact it as much as people think.

if you average 10 kills and 5 deaths for a 2k/d ration these fixes would have to allow you kill 5 an extra 5 people on average without dying. I just can't imagine it making that kind of change. Maybe you would get an extra kill or 2 once in a while after a time netcode got you killed but its not going to be every time. In fact a lot of the time the normal player will probably get that kill then get killed by the next guy netting 1 extra kill for the death or 0 if you kill traded.

I just don't think the impact on peoples gameplay/stats is as big as they make it out to be.


----------



## pc-illiterate

if your reactions are slowed by the games latency, it hurts. it doesnt matter what percentage you think it would mean.15 deaths of being shot in the back or around corners is 15 kills you could have made if the bs latency wasnt there. and dont forget about being killed before you can see your surroundings when you spawn. you cant see for 1.5-2 seconds after you spawn. ive been killed dozens of times because of this.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> if your reactions are slowed by the games latency, it hurts. it doesnt matter what percentage you think it would mean.15 deaths of being shot in the back or around corners is 15 kills you could have made if the bs latency wasnt there. and dont forget about being killed before you can see your surroundings when you spawn. you cant see for 1.5-2 seconds after you spawn. ive been killed dozens of times because of this.


I get it hurts, but latency is in every game. The spawn black screen sucks which is why i never spawn in evil situations any more. I rarely ever get killed during the black screen but it definitely doesn't help.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I get it hurts, but latency is in every game. The spawn black screen sucks which is why i never spawn in evil situations any more. I rarely ever get killed during the black screen but it definitely doesn't help.


You level'ed up yet???!??111!

But seriously, shotguns - my crosshair disappears. Seems to be repeatable. Add it to the bug list lol.


----------



## keikei

I love a good rant, how bout you?











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> 2014-01-17 20:55 , edited 2014-01-17 21:05 by ROTCrazytrain1
> Quote
> Patrick Bach is on youtube saying you cant have a good netcode,when you have game of this caliber,well you know what,
> i would rather be able to kill someone then watch a damn building fall or ocean waves,and the ground shake like hell.
> the cosmetics of this game is going to ware off,and all your going to be left with is all the damn bugs and bad netcode.
> some real life things just cant be brought into a fps,we just dont have the tech yet,well i think we do but thats another story.
> 
> money racket
> when i was playing bf2 i was dreaming of the graphics of these days,and now they have been distroyed by incompitence.
> ill admitwhen i loaded this game and seen the graphics and the buildings fall it was awesome,but im over it i just want a game that works,
> having to empty a clip in someone and them not die is not fun,it is so fking frustrating,and then getting shot 15 feet around a corner,today was my worst netcode experience,
> i emptied a clip on a dude ,i ran felt 2 hits and died 15 feet around a corner,and i know it was the guy i shot at.
> 
> DICE shut the game down for 2 weeks or whatever,
> 
> turn the clouds off
> turn the waves off
> turn the ground shaking off
> and whatever the hell else is on
> get rid of spawn beakons
> nerf the AA or get rid of it theres enough stingers out there to prolly make it way more fun
> take a few rockets off the z or whatever makes it even out
> fix the spawn killing with a 2 second delay,and fix the spawning areas,let us spawn by our flag not 8 miles back
> turn the game back on and watch the fun begin
> then maybe bring the clouds back and stuff one by one and see what happens
> 
> who ever came up with spawn beakon kick him or her in the nuts for me would ya


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Oh i'm not saying the game is perfect and I'm not saying you would not play better. But I think we are talking a few extra kills and a few less deaths on average. The one shot/burst kill is definitely annoying but think about it, all it is is all the data being compressed, so it happened before you would have been able to react anyway. I highly doubt you would have survived any of those.
> 
> What built in latency? One of the videos linked shows a 1/3 second lag when coming around a corner and similar in dmg registration. Yes that is going to get me killed occasionally but its also going to let me kill someone it also could be a lot less and a lot more.
> 
> Your trying to say I said it wouldnt impact your k/d, not at all. Just that its not going to impact it as much as people think.
> 
> if you average 10 kills and 5 deaths for a 2k/d ration these fixes would have to allow you kill 5 an extra 5 people on average without dying. I just can't imagine it making that kind of change. Maybe you would get an extra kill or 2 once in a while after a time netcode got you killed but its not going to be every time. In fact a lot of the time the normal player will probably get that kill then get killed by the next guy netting 1 extra kill for the death or 0 if you kill traded.
> 
> I just don't think the impact on peoples gameplay/stats is as big as they make it out to be.


Will have to agree to disagree between our selfs lol, opinions make the world go round and mine is this. Take all the kills, deaths and other nonsense that you rightly imo calculate as maybe a few per round, multiply them by hundreds of round in hundreds of hours played per player and a very different outlook would read in not so isolated cases.


----------



## pc-illiterate

yes walker, latency is in every game. however when i see a latency of 22ms in another game, i have 22ms latency. i have time to react. if it wasnt for garbage ass client side hit detection, built in lag wouldnt be too bad. but of course dice wanted to see just how bad of a game they could make.


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatornation240*
> 
> Lol, yeah we're all scrubs/BKscrandys
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVuHzSx5zSo
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlYHJdYHzJY @1:10 I had the samething happen to me twice last night and thats just what I remember after becoming aware of it.
> 
> I may post up some vids myself that I've been recording since launch. I've lost count how many times I've emptied a clip on someone without even getting hit registration


Second video...
Hackers.
Hackers everywhere.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Will have to agree to disagree between our selfs lol, opinions make the world go round and mine is this. Take all the kills, deaths and other nonsense that you rightly imo calculate as maybe a few per round, multiply them by hundreds of round in hundreds of hours played per player and a very different outlook would read in not so isolated cases.


If we agree to disagree then we would actually be agreeing on something....that cannot happen lol.

I hear what you are saying and I don't think your wrong per say. But then take all the good kills, deaths, and non nonsense. I would imagine you are looking at a small percentage overall.

In the end I have playing, and I definitely rage from time to time becuase the game is no where near perfect and unless there is some crazy pre order bonus for bf5 I will not be pre ordering. I respect DICE but this one definitely got away from them too much.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> yes walker, latency is in every game. however when i see a latency of 22ms in another game, i have 22ms latency. i have time to react. if it wasnt for garbage ass client side hit detection, built in lag wouldnt be too bad. but of course dice wanted to see just how bad of a game they could make.


BF games were not much better when it was server side hit detection. Dice sucks when it comes to netcode/hitbox/hit detection etc... It was nothing special in BFV,BF2, BC2 and it hasn't changed all that much in BF3 and BF4 . Hell in BF2 I could shoot at a nonmoving target in close range and nothing would happen guy would turn around and bang Im dead. It sounds exactly like BF3 and BF4 to me. The only real difference with BF3 and BF4 you get the magic bullet that kills you behind cover. Now unless someone other than Dice makes future BF games the netcode/hitbox etc.. will always be rageworthy and will not be good ever. It sucked when I played BFV in 2004 and its not much better in BF4 in 2014.


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavy MG*
> 
> Second video...
> Hackers.
> Hackers everywhere.


Hope you're joking.
There wasn't a single death in that vid that was due to "hackers", they all were due to: bugs, glitches, and the "so called netcode".


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> Hope you're joking.
> There wasn't a single death in that vid that was due to "hackers", they all were due to: bugs, glitches, and the "so called netcode".


Not even close to all of them were from that. A lot of them he was fireing before being fully aimed which gives you hip fire spread, that would be the cause of a lot of them. The other person probably aimed frist then kept the patter tight.


----------



## pc-illiterate

yes redalert but there are more games out there than battlefield.
and with bwalker talking about pre-order with bf5, lmao. when will people learn what pre-ordering means today?


----------



## amd655

Dis thread, the lolz....


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killkount*
> 
> I think it's ridiculous how you seem perfectly happy with the sub par netcode. Csgo or CSS doesn't have this huge glaring problem. Why is it okay for bf to have it? Sub par standards leave to sub par games.


Im not happy about it but I find ridiculous that so many people have this sense of entitlement because the internet is at our disposal every second of the day in a split second, it can always be better, but REALLY just think of what actually goes into making online games like this work. Regardless of DICE's "netcode" you will ALWAYS have some delay so complain away.

@PC-illiterate: no duh, you obviously play on a server closest to you but I was making a point, there's travel time for that information that people don't seem to get that concept.


----------



## Krusher33

I understand walker's point. The folks whining about K/D ratio being affected by netcode hasn't really thought it through.

After 100 hours of playing, the # of times unfair kills is probably pretty close to the # of times you killed someone suffering the same fate. And the # of times that your shots didn't kill someone is probably pretty close to the # of times someone wasn't able to kill you.

What is supposed to be frustrating about it is the accuracy of it all between both players... the movement, the trigger pulling, the ADS, etc. Not how it's affecting *your* stats because it's actually affecting *everyone*.

I want the accuracy and I'm sure it'll come someday as they make more tweaks to it. But I don't rage anytime something didn't work out for me because I just think about the # of times I got lucky because it didn't work out for someone trying to kill me.

The other thing is that people needs to realize that in order to get something done, you have to be constructive about the issues. Maybe even offer suggestions. Saying things like "Dice sucks" or "EA sucks" or "BF4 is broken" isn't going to work. They're just going to disregard the entire complaint and look for someone who has something constructive to say. They'll also ignore people who say they won't buy another EA/Dice game because then they're lost cause or they're just bluffing. They'll rather help someone who hasn't said such things with the possibility that they'll retain their loyalty.

But unfortunately there has been enough crybabies among BF4 players that they're just viewing them as one big whole group even those that *are* constructive about it. In Battlefield's case, instead of a spoiled apple ruining the bunch, we have a bunch of spoiled apples and the good ones are hard to find.


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Not even close to all of them were from that. A lot of them he was fireing before being fully aimed which gives you hip fire spread, that would be the cause of a lot of them. The other person probably aimed frist then kept the patter tight.


I said: bugs, glitches, and netcode.
Even in instances where he fired too fast before he ads, he was killed almost instantly, which is what i was referring to.
Hip fire spread after being revived is a bug.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> I said: bugs, glitches, and netcode.
> Hip fire spread after being revived is a bug.


You also get hipfire spread if you ads and immediately shoot, have to let it settle a second or so. I did not watch the video though so no opinion on it. Seen enough Bf4 is broken bug videos to outlive the lifspan of the game lol.


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> You also get hipfire spread if you ads and immediately shoot, have to let it settle a second or so. I did not watch the video though so no opinion on it. Seen enough Bf4 is broken bug videos to outlive the lifspan of the game lol.


I'm well aware of the spread from shooting before you completely ADS which was intended; ^ check edit.


----------



## lockdown571

Serious question, is this game still crashing a lot for people with the latest patch? I suspected my crashes over the past few weeks were from overclocking, but now I have my GPU and CPU at stock clocks. Every 2nd or 3rd match, seemingly at random times, the game will crash or my computer will just completely freeze up. Either my computer is broken or the game is still that messed up. Just ran Prime95 for 12 hours to with 0 issues.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killkount*
> 
> I think it's ridiculous how you seem perfectly happy with the sub par netcode. Csgo or CSS doesn't have this huge glaring problem. Why is it okay for bf to have it? Sub par standards leave to sub par games.


I remember this one time in CSGO it was me and 63 other people and I flew across the map in a jet, landed in a tank, and took out a helo. Than I hopped in a boat and drove around to another island.....oh yeah that wasn't CS.

CS is doing alot less, therefore it can have tighter netcode without it being so demanding..


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lockdown571*
> 
> Serious question, is this game still crashing a lot for people with the latest patch? I suspected my crashes over the past few weeks were from overclocking, but now I have my GPU and CPU at stock clocks. Every 2nd or 3rd match, seemingly at random times, the game will crash or my computer will just completely freeze up. Either my computer is broken or the game is still that messed up. Just ran Prime95 for 12 hours to with 0 issues.


No crashes here, none for at least couple of months when realised my ram speed was causing bf4 stopped working.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lockdown571*
> 
> Serious question, is this game still crashing a lot for people with the latest patch? I suspected my crashes over the past few weeks were from overclocking, but now I have my GPU and CPU at stock clocks. Every 2nd or 3rd match, seemingly at random times, the game will crash or my computer will just completely freeze up. Either my computer is broken or the game is still that messed up. Just ran Prime95 for 12 hours to with 0 issues.


I play a lot of tdm (smaller maps), i do get the random crash, but not that frequent. Players who do large conquest maybe have a different opinion.


----------



## lockdown571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I play a lot of tdm (smaller maps), i do get the random crash, but not that frequent. Players who do large conquest maybe have a different opinion.


I basically play nothing but 64 player conquest. Today it has crashed on Siege of Shanghai (which has always been the worst perpetrator) as well as Altai Range. I honestly don't think I've ever had a crash on Zavod or Operation Locker.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lockdown571*
> 
> I basically play nothing but 64 player conquest. Today it has crashed on Siege of Shanghai (which has always been the worst perpetrator) as well as Altai Range. I honestly don't think I've ever had a crash on Zavod or Operation Locker.


I only get crashes on zavod


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Slideshow in a game that is slower than Puttputt?
> 
> Here you go 30 vs 60
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/1224che0nubiuv8/30vs60fps.mp4


Oh come on, 30 fps is a slideshow. Heck, anything under a 100 now looks slow after playing at 144fps. Before jumping to 144hz I thought 60fps was the gold standard. Boy, was I wrong about that. Once you've played on a 120+hz monitor you can never go back.

Besides, someone at 30fps vs someone at 144fps is going to be at a grave disadvantage.


----------



## grunion

I can't finish a map without a crash


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Slideshow in a game that is slower than Puttputt?
> 
> Here you go 30 vs 60
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/1224che0nubiuv8/30vs60fps.mp4


I know you like to always be right, no matter what. Nothing you show me is going to change my mind. 30 FPS on my system looks and feels horrible, nothing you say is going to change that experience for me. Sorry.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I know you like to always be right, no matter what. Nothing you show me is going to change my mind. 30 FPS on my system looks and feels horrible, nothing you say is going to change that experience for me. Sorry.


if this was 1999 than 30 fps would be ok, but come on 30 fps it's 2014!


----------



## hamzta09

So the game has been out for almost 3 months now.
Still nothing has changed, I still get crashes randomly.. I jumped out of a huey or wahtever and boom - Bf4.exe has stopped working.

If only I could get a refund so I could just buy something that works.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Oh god, let's post all videos from different games, so we get some views, pls.


okay
My 2nd CSGO ace (been playing like 2 weeks) Actually it is relevant because we were discussing how bad Bf4 is and CSGO is better








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lxgM4qaDIs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Slideshow in a game that is slower than Puttputt?
> 
> Here you go 30 vs 60
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/1224che0nubiuv8/30vs60fps.mp4


Comparing watching a video to playing a game?


----------



## amd655

Dat Yonder doe.....

#YOLO


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> okay
> My 2nd CSGO ace (been playing like 2 weeks) Actually it is relevant because we were discussing how bad Bf4 is and CSGO is better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lxgM4qaDIs
> Comparing watching a video to playing a game?


He said 30fps is a slideshow.

And we arent comparing Quake 3 to Battlefield 4. Heck in quake 3 anything below 100fps feels wrong.

In Arma 2 or 3, not so much, same with Crysis 1 - 3, feels smooth even though theyre only at 30-50fps.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> He said 30fps is a slideshow.
> 
> And we arent comparing Quake 3 to Battlefield 4. Heck in quake 3 anything below 100fps feels wrong.
> 
> In Arma 2 or 3, not so much, same with Crysis 1 - 3, feels smooth even though theyre only at 30-50fps.


You're a liar. I am never satisfied with the performance of Arma. I can get around 80 fps usually, and i'm always annoyed.


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I know you like to always be right, no matter what. Nothing you show me is going to change my mind. 30 FPS on my system looks and feels horrible, nothing you say is going to change that experience for me. Sorry.


I think he's the guy that doesn't even own BF4. I know first hand that any frame drops or anything below 50-60FPS will play & look like crap,and you will get killed a lot.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavy MG*
> 
> I think he's the guy that doesn't even own BF4. I know first hand that any frame drops or anything below 50-60FPS will play & look like crap,and you will get killed a lot.


Umm no, that would be me, however i am not a total fool...

Even with not so powerful hardware, i need to be above 60FPS at all times in any multiplayer game, this at 60-75hz.




Hamzta i think owns the game?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> You're a liar. I am never satisfied with the performance of Arma. I can get around 80 fps usually, and i'm always annoyed.


Could you do me a favor, and post your settings that your able to get 80fps with in arma 3? Thanks in advance.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Umm no, that would be me, however i am not a total fool...
> 
> Even with not so powerful hardware, i need to be above 60FPS at all times in any multiplayer game, this at 60-75hz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamzta i think owns the game?


I own BF4 I even got the derpy premium which has given me nothing so far and with second assault postponed... -.-

I even posted a video earlier in this thread.. OCN logic.


----------



## Sysop82

I am confused about one apsect of the crying. This idea that your fate in the game would be so different if Dice had better netcode and less bugs. For every time you get cheated out of a kill or get a garbage death, every other guy in the server has the same fate. How many times did you get credit for a kill which was result of the netcode or bugs. The idea that this evil netcode is coming after you and nobody else I find hilarious and pretty much sums up today's self centered society.

/end rant


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> He said 30fps is a slideshow.
> 
> And we arent comparing Quake 3 to Battlefield 4. Heck in quake 3 anything below 100fps feels wrong.
> 
> In Arma 2 or 3, not so much, same with Crysis 1 - 3, feels smooth even though theyre only at 30-50fps.


I guess sarcasm/exaggeration eludes you? Doesn't change the fact that the majority of OCN'ers call 60 FPS or greater playable and that in a sarcastic sense 30 FPS is indeed a slideshow.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sysop82*
> 
> I am confused about one apsect of the crying. This idea that your fate in the game would be so different if Dice had better netcode and less bugs. For every time you get cheated out of a kill or get a garbage death, every other guy in the server has the same fate. How many times did you get credit for a kill which was result of the netcode or bugs. The idea that this evil netcode is coming after you and nobody else I find hilarious and pretty much sums up today's self centered society.
> 
> /end rant


So, I take it you'll be the first in line to pre-order EA's next big game launch?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I guess sarcasm/exaggeration eludes you? Doesn't change the fact that the majority of OCN'ers call 60 FPS or greater playable and that in a sarcastic sense 30 FPS is indeed a slideshow.


We arent talking about framerate in Battlefield, but Arma.

If less than 60 is a slideshow then I wonder who you guys even play games when all of them, even Battlefield, got dips.
Some games run like rubbish and stay at 30-40fps even on high end PCs. Like Assassins Creed 3 in the city and 4 in the wilds.

I wonder how millions (150 or more) can play console games since theyre slideshows.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> We arent talking about framerate in Battlefield, but Arma.
> 
> If less than 60 is a slideshow then I wonder who you guys even play games when all of them, even Battlefield, got dips.
> Some games run like rubbish and stay at 30-40fps even on high end PCs. Like Assassins Creed 3 in the city and 4 in the wilds.
> 
> I wonder how millions (150 or more) can play console games since theyre slideshows.


yeah but we don't spend the kind of money we do on PC's to play at 30 fps. Honestly I play killzone on the ps4 and I believe thats 30 fps and it doesn't bother me, if that same game was on my pc at 30 fps i'd be angry. ARMAIII runs like butt


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> yeah but we don't spend the kind of money we do on PC's to play at 30 fps. Honestly I play killzone on the ps4 and I believe thats 30 fps and it doesn't bother me, if that same game was on my pc at 30 fps i'd be angry. ARMAIII runs like butt


So its just placebo then.


----------



## IAmDay

So apparently everyone who I shoot and kills me has 0% health. Such wow.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> So apparently everyone who I shoot and kills me has 0% health. Such wow.


Needs more cowbell.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> yeah but we don't spend the kind of money we do on PC's to play at 30 fps. Honestly I play killzone on the ps4 and I believe thats 30 fps and it doesn't bother me, if that same game was on my pc at 30 fps i'd be angry. ARMAIII runs like butt


The interesting issue is that if no one told you killzone was at 30fps would you have noticed? I dont know where the number 60 came about being the ideal fps, but like Hamzta said, consoles have been doning 30fps for a long time. Now in the modern gaming era, if it aint 60fps, its garbage. Sounds like a successful marketing campaign to me that somehow go instilled into the gaming community.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> The interesting issue is that if no one told you killzone was at 30fps would you have noticed? I dont know where the number 60 came about being the ideal fps, but like Hamzta said, consoles have been doning 30fps for a long time. Now in the modern gaming era, if it aint 60fps, its garbage. Sounds like a successful marketing campaign to me that somehow go instilled into the gaming community.


I can tell and I am also playing with a controller which isn't near as fast as a mouse. I can tell 30 fps from 60 fps. I can also tell 60 fps from 100 fps, but I can't tell 100 fps from 120 fps.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Needs more cowbell.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I can tell and I am also playing with a controller which isn't near as fast as a mouse. I can tell 30 fps from 60 fps. I can also tell 60 fps from 100 fps, but I can't tell 100 fps from 120 fps.


Maybe i'm getting too old. I did some fooling around with 60 vs 30, both locked, and i absolutely could not tell a difference. Then again i just started playing fps's again.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Maybe i'm getting too old. I did some fooling around with 60 vs 30, both locked, and i absolutely could not tell a difference. Then again i just started playing fps's again.


You need a medical examination of the eye kind.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Maybe i'm getting too old. I did some fooling around with 60 vs 30, both locked, and i absolutely could not tell a difference. Then again i just started playing fps's again.


You only really notice the difference during panning moves.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> You need a medical examination of the eye kind.


Do a blind test, film yourself, whilst a friend changes the framerate lock.


----------



## Sysop82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> So, I take it you'll be the first in line to pre-order EA's next big game launch?


I clearly said ONE aspect I have issue with were those types people I mentioned. It had nothing to do with respawn bugs or all the game crashing which is unacceptable.

Are you one of the people who think the netcode is giving YOU and only you a raw deal? If not my post wasn't directed at you.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Do a blind test, film yourself, whilst a friend changes the framerate lock.


I see the difference between 60 and 75, so i think 30 to 60 will be a much bigger difference.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I see the difference between 60 and 75, so i think 30 to 60 will be a much bigger difference.


I can tell the difference between 60 and 61 fps.

Its called Placebo.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I can tell the difference between 60 and 61 fps.
> 
> Its called Placebo.


60hz vs 75hz, not 75fps at 60hz you rusty spoon.


----------



## IAmDay

I run a 60hz monitor and enough though it doesn't display past 60 when I cap at 90/120 it is so much smoother.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I run a 60hz monitor and enough though it doesn't display past 60 when I cap at 90/120 it is so much smoother.


Placebo.

Being able to see the framerate 24/7 makes you able to "feel" whatever is being shown.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sysop82*
> 
> I clearly said ONE aspect I have issue with were those types people I mentioned. It had nothing to do with respawn bugs or all the game crashing which is unacceptable.
> 
> Are you one of the people who think the netcode is giving YOU and only you a raw deal? If not my post wasn't directed at you.


Actually, I could give a toss about getting credit for any kill, but i do get frustrated about the bullet mechanics now and then. For the players that 'cry' about it, thats their right to do so. They payed for a product that was suppose to 'work'. Were they suppose to shut up and just enjoy it? Its been 3 months, and the core mechanic of the game still doesnt work. If no one brought up the topic, then DICE would still probably be on vacation swimming in their pool of cash and nothing would be fixed.


----------



## velocityx

just because a screen is 60 hz doesnt mean you can't benefit from capping at 120fps. displaying images at 120 fps means the Frame time is below 10ms, around 8.3ms so it makes for a super smooth image. even 100 is very smooth so it's hard to tell 100- from 120 etc. but 30 to 60 to 100 is super easy. and the guy who says is a placebo, well, his knowledge about it is a placebo apparently, a very strong one.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> just because a screen is 60 hz doesnt mean you can't benefit from capping at 120fps. displaying images at 120 fps means the Frame time is below 10ms, around 8.3ms so it makes for a super smooth image. even 100 is very smooth so it's hard to tell 100- from 120 etc. but 30 to 60 to 100 is super easy. and the guy who says is a placebo, well, his knowledge about it is a placebo apparently, a very strong one.


If your screen is 60Hz, you are displaying images at 60 FPS no matter what your FRAPS counter says. That's what 60 Hz means. You might be processing frames faster than that, but you aren't displaying them any faster.


----------



## patriotaki

I just started playing bf4 on ps4 im level 5 atm .. If anyone wants to play with me tell me your psn and i will add you


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Placebo.
> 
> Being able to see the framerate 24/7 makes you able to "feel" whatever is being shown.


You're a liar.

You're falling for the placebo that it doesn't make a difference.

One time my monitor accidentally got reset to 60hz. I instantly knew there was a problem. And this was during beta when I was only getting around 80 fps, so it was only a 20 difference.


----------



## amd655

Oh the days of 25FPS...

http://www.twitch.tv/amuse_recon_uk/b/496152109

Yes i still play retro games


----------



## DoomDash

I'm back to playing Starcraft 2. I think I'll wait until the next expansion until I play BF4 again. PS: Check out my montage ( sig ) of BF4 if you haven't already thanks !


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I'm back to playing Starcraft 2. I think I'll wait until the next expansion until I play BF4 again. PS: Check out my montage ( sig ) of BF4 if you haven't already thanks !


im thinking the same lol xD.... i was playing Broodwar latetly with some friends... but thinking on getting back to SC2 HOTS.... add me [email protected] maybe we can play from time to time
but just to let you know i was master with protoss back on WOL but in host im switching to Terran.... needing something new to keep me going xD


----------



## Unknownm

if you reinstall windows and reinstall origin, you will need to add reg to make expansion pack to work

Past note pad, save as .reg file
Quote:


> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\EA Games\Battlefield 4\DLCs]
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\EA Games\Battlefield 4\DLCs\Xpack1]
> "UninstallerPath"="\"C:\\Program Files (x86)\\Common Files\\EAInstaller\\Battlefield 4\\Xpack1\\Cleanup.exe\""
> "UninstallerArgs"="uninstall_pdlc -autologging"
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\EA Games\Battlefield 4\Xpack1]
> "Installed"="True"


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> One time my monitor accidentally got reset to 60hz. I instantly knew there was a problem. And this was during beta when I was only getting around 80 fps, so it was only a 20 difference.


I'm extremely sensitive to FPS and refresh rate as well. It seems like some people aren't as sensitive to them as you and I.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> If your screen is 60Hz, you are displaying images at 60 FPS no matter what your FRAPS counter says. That's what 60 Hz means. You might be processing frames faster than that, but you aren't displaying them any faster.


This...

The reason why they think it's smoother when they cap FPS is because there is less screen tearing when they cap it. Simple as that.


----------



## amd655

Another 25FPS game...

http://www.twitch.tv/amuse_recon_uk/b/496186887

Low FPS does not always mean a low quality/ laggy experience, it is all to do with frame times too.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Oh the days of 25FPS...
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/amuse_recon_uk/b/496152109
> 
> Yes i still play retro games


Gran Turismo 2 can't be retro now...I'm not that old


----------



## lockdown571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> No crashes here, none for at least couple of months when realised my ram speed was causing bf4 stopped working.


I took my RAM speed down to 1600 (rated for 1866). Things seem to be going well for a few rounds, but then I just got a crash. In addition to Siege of Shanghai, Golmund Highway, especially at bases A and B, seem to crash a lot on 64 player conquest. Convinced the game is just still broken rather than something being wrong with my computer :-/


----------



## IAmDay

BF4 explained.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> BF4 explained.


That is so wrong but so funny lol


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> BF4 explained.


Oh my.. That's amazing. xD


----------



## Krazee

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> BF4 explained.






So true!!


----------



## FlyingNugget

Sigh, I can't connect to any servers right now...


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingNugget*
> 
> Sigh, I can't connect to any servers right now...


Yeah its happening to me too, pretty annoying. Usually they error out after only like 20 seconds but its annoying when your trying to join someone then the server is full. Also if it reconnects it doesn't join you with the person either. So you better off canceling and restarting.


----------



## keikei

^ Not sure if this a coincidence, but for the last couple of days when i log into OCN, someone can't connect into BF4. Maybe DICE is hard at work.


----------



## keikei

Anyone need a ride? Guys? Guys? Please guys...


----------



## moocowman

This has to be my favorite one yet.


----------



## keikei

To all the competent attack pilots out there, what is the best way to unlock items for the vehicle? Thanks.


----------



## hamzta09

"Connecting..."


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> To all the competent attack pilots out there, what is the best way to unlock items for the vehicle? Thanks.


Attack jet or helicopter?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Attack jet or helicopter?


Just answer the question.

Damage the heli.
Jump out, repair.


----------



## moocowman

It obviously matters which one since there's different methods of leveling each one (attack jet vs attack helicopter).

Why do you always have to be so obnoxious?


----------



## Cyberion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has to be my favorite one yet.


Very funny!

Although not BF4, this continues to be my favorite:


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Attack jet or helicopter?


Either one, as I basically have not unlocked anything for both.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Either one, as I basically have not unlocked anything for both.


For unlocking all attack jet items, I found Golmud Railway and Lancang Damn to be the easiest.

For attack helis, Dawnbreaker, Lancang Damn and air superiority.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Just answer the question.
> 
> Damage the heli.
> Jump out, repair.


I'll try it out. Thanks. The attack heli is hard enough to get into the pilot seat, nevermind actually trying to shoot something for points.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> For unlocking all attack jet items, I found Golmud Railway and Lancang Damn to be the easiest.
> 
> For attack helis, Dawnbreaker, Lancang Damn and air superiority.


Will do. I thought about air superiority, but not eager to pull the trigger on premium until 2nd assault rolls around. Appreciate it.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> For unlocking all attack jet items, I found Golmud Railway and Lancang Damn to be the easiest.
> 
> For attack helis, Dawnbreaker, Lancang Damn and air superiority.


Definitely agree with Golmud for attack jets but Paracel is also pretty good since there's only one MAA and if your team has it, that's one less thing to worry about as a pilot. Attack boats are pretty easy targets as well thanks to their slow acceleration.

For attack helicopters, Siege of Shanghai is also pretty good for similar reasons to Dawnbreaker. The tall buildings are great for breaking locks as well as peoples' sight on you.

It's quite the grind for both. Just trying to get into the attack helicopters is a pain since they're always taken. xD


----------



## uk80glue

Air superiority is the easiest way to level the big copters and jets if you're halfway decent. Even if you're not just fly in circles around the objectives to get the points from them and they add up fairly quick, especially with boosts active.


----------



## lockdown571

Ok, so I updated to the Catalyst 13.30 beta, and the game has been holding up FAR better. Hasn't crashed a single time yet! Was playing mostly on a 24/7 Siege of Shanghai 64 player conquest server.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uk80glue*
> 
> Air superiority is the easiest way to level the big copters and jets if you're halfway decent. Even if you're not just fly in circles around the objectives to get the points from them and they add up fairly quick, especially with boosts active.


I really need to get premium. Air superiority with attack choppers seems like a lot of fun. I'm glad they have that of instead just jets like in BF3.

*edit* Oh look at that. Post #3,000.


----------



## BradleyW

Is it better to leave HT enabled for BF4?


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> To all the competent attack pilots out there, what is the best way to unlock items for the vehicle? Thanks.


The easiest way to unlock all items on the heli is to ride along with a good pilot as an engineer. You'll earn points for repairs, and additional points from the kills that the pilot commits. I maxxed out my helis before ever even piloting one. The same goes with the attack boats, and every other vehicle.

You could also hop on a server with me when we are both on. I'm a good squad mate, and we will earn tons of points together. I play mainly conquest, and sit around 1200 SPM, which has gone down by a 100 as I have been trying out new things like sniping and flying.


----------



## BulletSponge

Has anyone else heard the "whistle" when playing the Guilin Peaks map? Up until now I thought I had been imagining it but a friend told me he had heard it also. Hint of an Easter egg maybe?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Has anyone else heard the "whistle" when playing the Guilin Peaks map? Up until now I thought I had been imagining it but a friend told me he had heard it also. Hint of an Easter egg maybe?


Might just be a casual day for the soldiers... whistling is a sign of boredom


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> The easiest way to unlock all items on the heli is to ride along with a good pilot as an engineer. You'll earn points for repairs, and additional points from the kills that the pilot commits. I maxxed out my helis before ever even piloting one. The same goes with the attack boats, and every other vehicle.
> 
> You could also hop on a server with me when we are both on. I'm a good squad mate, and we will earn tons of points together. I play mainly conquest, and sit around 1200 SPM, which has gone down by a 100 as I have been trying out new things like sniping and flying.


Cool. What i've been doing for some the vehicles is go as engie with an stinger. If the seats are empy for the 4th/5th seat I multitask. If the vehicle need repair, then i repair. If the theres an air vehicle on our butts i pull out the stinger. The opponent never sees it coming! Dude im on right now. Let me know.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Has anyone else heard the "whistle" when playing the Guilin Peaks map? Up until now I thought I had been imagining it but a friend told me he had heard it also. Hint of an Easter egg maybe?


Dragon....maybe not. Seems like too much work for DICE.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Cool. What i've been doing for some the vehicles is go as engie with an stinger. If the seats are empy for the 4th/5th seat I multitask. If the vehicle need repair, then i repair. If the theres an air vehicle on our butts i pull out the stinger. The opponent never sees it coming! Dude im on right now. Let me know.


Yeah, i do exactly the same thing. I'll be on soon.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Is it better to leave HT enabled for BF4?


Yes. Definite performance advantage with HT on. There's some benchmarks around somewhere, but I can't remember which thread/site.


----------



## faction87

Omg,.... haha i just noticed ive been playin on 1080p settings @ 99.9hertz on bf4, would there be a noticeable difference between that and 144hz?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faction87*
> 
> Omg,.... haha i just noticed ive been playin on 1080p settings @ 99.9hertz on bf4, would there be a noticeable difference between that and 144hz?


Yes but I would do 120 w/ Lightboost


----------



## faction87

Why is lightboost good?


----------



## moocowman

Finally unlocked the 25mm cannon for the stealth jet. I actually had a round where I killed a few better. Getting better with mouse and keyboard vs controller.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Finally unlocked the 25mm cannon for the stealth jet. I actually had a round where I killed a few better. Getting better with mouse and keyboard vs controller.


As you should


----------



## Cape Cod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Is it better to leave HT enabled for BF4?


Yes it is better. Bf is one of the only games that support Multi threads. When playing I will use 6-8threads at all times. Using HT my cpu will be running at 50-70% without HT it will use 80-100%.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faction87*
> 
> Why is lightboost good?


would like to know this aswell


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has to be my favorite one yet.










Funny stuff.


----------



## amd655

LOL BF3 is massacred with cheaters, just installed, only 1 server available on the base game, went in, 2 cheaters, 1 in a jet aimbotting everything on the ground and air, literally spawn = dead, and when we got anywhere, the other guy could 1 hit with a tank at any distance through walls LAWL.
Streamed it live on Twitch so... it is very real.

Why is BF3 dead already?

Maybe i answered my own question above


----------



## BulletSponge

Saw my first definite hacker last night. A guy was one shotting the entire team but he did not show up on the scoreboard. Guys name was Titan_DBZ and I of course forgot to use Shadowplay to document it.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> LOL BF3 is massacred with cheaters, just installed, only 1 server available on the base game, went in, 2 cheaters, 1 in a jet aimbotting everything on the ground and air, literally spawn = dead, and when we got anywhere, the other guy could 1 hit with a tank at any distance through walls LAWL.
> Streamed it live on Twitch so... it is very real.
> 
> Why is BF3 dead already?
> 
> Maybe i answered my own question above


There's definitely more than 1 server, check your filters.


----------



## Jack Mac

To those asking about lightboost, it's good because it reduces motion blur. It's basically like going from 60Hz to 120/144Hz. You can install 100/110/120Hz strobed depending on the FPS you're getting, and whenever you can hit or pass your strobed refresh rate, you get perfect motion clarity.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> LOL BF3 is massacred with cheaters, just installed, only 1 server available on the base game, went in, 2 cheaters, 1 in a jet aimbotting everything on the ground and air, literally spawn = dead, and when we got anywhere, the other guy could 1 hit with a tank at any distance through walls LAWL.
> Streamed it live on Twitch so... it is very real.
> 
> Why is BF3 dead already?
> 
> Maybe i answered my own question above


It was dead the moment BF4 came out. Everyone switched over despite the bugs. xD

Anywho.. really getting the hang of jets. Figured out it's easier to fight in 3rd person than it is 1st person or at least it is for the attack jets. I actually went 10/3 which I know it's not that great but it's awesome for someone who rarely was able to get one kill in a round with a jet.. xD


----------



## bond32

This video without a doubt takes the crown: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUS5TaIZjh4&feature=c4-overview&list=UUTUeeW9zXgvDOcNltfCCXNQ


----------



## Bloodbath

Im one of the few not having issues with the latest patch, sure I get the occasional lag spike but its momentary and not gamebreaking, so thanks Dice form whatever you did. Now just fix the attack choppers and freelook bug already!


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Finally unlocked the 25mm cannon for the stealth jet. I actually had a round where I killed a few better. Getting better with mouse and keyboard vs controller.


Pitch up with space on the keyboard and watch your speed.


----------



## lol.69

Hi !

Anyone with HD6950 2Gb crossfire to tell me how the game runs at 1080P?

Hi have an i5 3570k @ 4.5ghz.

I Have some money to buy the game but I am not shure If I will have smooth framerates ...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Attack jet or helicopter?


Join Air Superiority servers and unlock both quickly. Took me about 2 hours to unlock all the jet stuff, and I'm not that good in jets, just average.







I'm a helo "pro" so I just did that in game. I have over 2000 total Helo kills so far. About 1400 are scout Helo which is way more fun IMHO, especially the Little Bird.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> It was dead the moment BF4 came out. Everyone switched over despite the bugs. xD
> 
> Anywho.. really getting the hang of jets. Figured out it's easier to fight in 3rd person than it is 1st person or at least it is for the attack jets. I actually went 10/3 which I know it's not that great but it's awesome for someone who rarely was able to get one kill in a round with a jet.. xD


One of the few good tips i remember was to always flying in 3rd person, but aim and kill in first. So you want to switch back and forth. The jet is a precision weapon.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> This video without a doubt takes the crown: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUS5TaIZjh4&feature=c4-overview&list=UUTUeeW9zXgvDOcNltfCCXNQ


I'm gonna 'borrow' the little byrd trick.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I'm gonna 'borrow' the little byrd trick.


There are also guys who fly the scout Helos a bit high and repair themselves by seat swapping when they take damage. You can see the Helo falling and the sparks from their repair torch on one side or the other. It's pretty funny to watch.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> LOL BF3 is massacred with cheaters, just installed, only 1 server available on the base game, went in, 2 cheaters, 1 in a jet aimbotting everything on the ground and air, literally spawn = dead, and when we got anywhere, the other guy could 1 hit with a tank at any distance through walls LAWL.
> Streamed it live on Twitch so... it is very real.
> 
> Why is BF3 dead already?
> 
> Maybe i answered my own question above


BF3 took a massive hit with the release of BF4, although It isn't totally dead yet.. I don't think anyway. I did find only 1 populated gunmaster server the other night but that's not much of a judge.

BF3 turned out pretty decent, how will this game fare when BF5 or similar replaces it? Will it be completely dropped or will there be anyone left who suffered through till the next release to begin with?

At least we get a lot of funny content videos about the game with all the problems it has... Silver Lining


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> LOL BF3 is massacred with cheaters, just installed, only 1 server available on the base game, went in, 2 cheaters, 1 in a jet aimbotting everything on the ground and air, literally spawn = dead, and when we got anywhere, the other guy could 1 hit with a tank at any distance through walls LAWL.
> Streamed it live on Twitch so... it is very real.
> 
> Why is BF3 dead already?
> 
> Maybe i answered my own question above


That really saddens me,I was starting to miss BF3,getting tired of all the glitches in BF4 especially with vehicles getting stuck on nothing..
But,look how many cheaters PBBans caught just today in BF3,that's probably not even a fraction of them.
http://www.pbbans.com/mbi-latest50-bf3-lfb41.html


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavy MG*
> 
> That really saddens me,I was starting to miss BF3,getting tired of all the glitches in BF4 especially with vehicles getting stuck on nothing..
> But,look how many cheaters PBBans caught just today in BF3,that's probably not even a fraction of them.
> http://www.pbbans.com/mbi-latest50-bf3-lfb41.html


Vehicles get stuck in Bf3 too lol its exactly the same physics. Not noticed any problems in this game atm, everything seems ok to me but I tend to stay away from fast paced infantry cluster mad games where the problems seem to multiply.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> One of the few good tips i remember was to always flying in 3rd person, but aim and kill in first. So you want to switch back and forth. The jet is a precision weapon.


I actually find aiming in the attack jet a lot easier and much more precise in third person.







You get a much better view of what you're trying to hit. That's kind of why I ended up doing a lot better than I usually do. xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Vehicles get stuck in Bf3 too lol its exactly the same physics. Not noticed any problems in this game atm, everything seems ok to me but I tend to stay away from fast paced infantry cluster mad games where the problems seem to multiply.


I do occasionally get stuck in the holes caused by explosions but that's kind of the trade off for having better terrain deformation.


----------



## faction87

ok i see what you mean it seems alot smoother on the desktop when strobing is @ 100% is tthat what you guys use? also the colors look different. and lastly Change my refresh rate to 120hz in BF4 Or on windows entierly?

Thanks!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I actually find aiming in the attack jet a lot easier and much more precise in third person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You get a much better view of what you're trying to hit. That's kind of why I ended up doing a lot better than I usually do. xD
> I do occasionally get stuck in the holes caused by explosions but that's kind of the trade off for having better terrain deformation.


Its not just that, the vehicle physics are terrible. My tank rolled completely over today on golmund after a tank shot hit me on the B flag, me and TurboFd from this thread were in a tank last night on Silk road and ended up stuck on our side lol after trying to avoid a jet skill cannon lock on that was pretty permanent the whole round. In bf3 I lost count of the times the Lav got stuck on a small piece of concrete on say Oman. Does not spoil it for me but is there all the same. Sit still on the A or B flag in a tank on Golmund after a few craters appear and watch it sliding whilst stationary, I had to suggest to a random squad mate the other day to get out and cap on foot as the cap points were not worth the risk trade off to movement/aim. This is a Tank lol not a skateboard


----------



## Tokkan

Heya guys,
I enjoy playing a few rounds of battlefield from time to time and arround christmas I purchased the 4 deluxe edition for 35 euros.
All works fine on my desktop but a new laptop I purchased 1 week ago simply exits bf4 after a few rounds.
Its a Clevo W230ST, atm it only has 4gb of ram, waiting for the next paycheck to upgrade the ram. I wanted to confirm if the lack of RAM might be the issue.
i7 4700MQ is running at 3.3Ghz all the time and doesn't go over 90 degrees, the GTX765M doesnt go over 75.

Also I can't join any china rising server even tho I have the expansion installed and I already played on it, if the server Im playing in happens to change to a china rising map it doesn't give any error but when trying to join a server in those maps it tells me that I need to install china rising.
Appreciate any helpful input.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Been a long time - so I decided to give BF4 a break - about a month to be precise.
I come back...aaaand same shhh (crap), different day.
Well done EA, you've done absolutely beep all to sort out your crap game.
Good job, no really good job


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faction87*
> 
> ok i see what you mean it seems alot smoother on the desktop when strobing is @ 100% is tthat what you guys use? also the colors look different. and lastly Change my refresh rate to 120hz in BF4 Or on windows entierly?
> 
> Thanks!


Use strobe at 10% thats where you get the most benefit from it.

Windows entirely.


----------



## faction87

im curious why 120hz not 144?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faction87*
> 
> im curious why 120hz not 144?


All you ever want to know about it here:

http://www.blurbusters.com/zero-motion-blur/lightboost-faq/


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Been a long time - so I decided to give BF4 a break - about a month to be precise.
> I come back...aaaand same shhh (crap), different day.
> Well done EA, you've done absolutely beep all to sort out your crap game.
> Good job, no really good job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That one is the serrver filling up I would say as not refreshed quickly enough or the last 5 joined before you.


----------



## amd655

Battlefield 3 base game and B2K is officially dead.


----------



## Ghost12

Here ya go 10am 50/64 - http://gyazo.com/b649891b283b5622d428d6a5860de8e4

Always works better when specify a map on search


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Here ya go 10am 50/64 - http://gyazo.com/b649891b283b5622d428d6a5860de8e4
> 
> Always works better when specify a map on search


Only 1 shows up, and it's a USA Rush server with 100ms+ ping.

HT:HOSTILE TAKEOVER 3 24/7 KARKAND MAPS ONLY.

EDIT, i clicked on history and found some active servers.

Strange, seems the search function does not work correctly here


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Only 1 shows up, and it's a USA Rush server with 100ms+ ping.
> 
> HT:HOSTILE TAKEOVER 3 24/7 KARKAND MAPS ONLY.
> 
> EDIT, i clicked on history and found some active servers.
> 
> Strange, seems the search function does not work correctly here


You and your bf3 lol just had me logging a round on Bandaar, forgot how badly the Ui scales on 1440p, everything was tiny lol


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Only 1 shows up, and it's a USA Rush server with 100ms+ ping.
> 
> HT:HOSTILE TAKEOVER 3 24/7 KARKAND MAPS ONLY.
> 
> EDIT, i clicked on history and found some active servers.
> 
> Strange, seems the search function does not work correctly here


Un-check premium only...

Don't specify size might also help (or at least check 'other')


----------



## amd655

KK, go back to BF4 now guys









This thread is full of BF3 ex-players, the other thread..... dead.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> That one is the serrver filling up I would say as not refreshed quickly enough or the last 5 joined before you.


I tried 6 different servers - didn't work.
Then re-installed drivers 2x, restarted the pc another few times and it magically worked.
Played 2 games. Dominated both. Not bad
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/425089960194152320/177435049/


----------



## BleepyEvans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I tried 6 different servers - didn't work.
> Then re-installed drivers 2x, restarted the pc another few times and it magically worked.
> Played 2 games. Dominated both. Not bad
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/425089960194152320/177435049/


The message on the battlelog homepage said something about updating punkbuster files, so a reinstall might have done just that.


----------



## Sheyster

I'm looking for two guys in the U.S. who want to team up to play as a 3 man Scout Helo team. 1 pilot and 2 rep'ing and using stingers on airborne targets. We should be able to pwn just about anything. PM me! FWIW I'm a very good helo pilot.







I'm also willing to do my share of rep'ing as long as we have a good pilot flying.


----------



## the9quad

https://twitter.com/honk_dice


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/honk_dice


Nice find man... i sold my HD7950... and i regret it a lot... i play the most BF4 T_T

but since i have not buy a GPU yet... i m gonna wait to see mantle reviews and then get a proper GPU


----------



## Krazee

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Nice find man... i sold my HD7950... and i regret it a lot... i play the most BF4 T_T
> 
> but since i have not buy a GPU yet... i m gonna wait to see mantle reviews and then get a proper GPU






So wait your gonna buy a GPU based on software for one game currently that runs like complete garbage?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> 
> So wait your gonna buy a GPU based on software for one game currently that runs like complete garbage?


Sounds about right.


----------



## the9quad

yeah BF4 is probably not the best showcase, but I think both nvidia and amd owners should be hoping mantle works extremely well.

If for nothing else, it will hopefully spur microsoft to make some much needed changes to directx (which hasn't had a significant update in 5 years!)


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> yeah BF4 is probably not the best showcase, but I think both nvidia and amd owners should be hoping mantle works extremely well.
> 
> If for nothing else, it will hopefully spur microsoft to make some much needed changes to directx (which hasn't had a significant update in 5 years!)


Definitely!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BleepyEvans*
> 
> The message on the battlelog homepage said something about updating punkbuster files, so a reinstall might have done just that.


I didn't re-install the game though.
No nothing to do with punkbuster - but cheers for the info anyway
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> 
> So wait your gonna buy a GPU based on software for one game currently that runs like complete garbage?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Sounds about right.


hahaha! I laughed








(so true)


----------



## BleepyEvans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I didn't re-install the game though.
> No nothing to do with punkbuster - but cheers for the info anyway
> (so true)


Oh sorry, thought you meant you had reinstalled the game.
The problem seems to be fixed at my end now anyway.

Time to place your bets for what the next problem is gonna be...


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BleepyEvans*
> 
> Oh sorry, thought you meant you had reinstalled the game.
> The problem seems to be fixed at my end now anyway.
> 
> Time to place your bets for what the next problem is gonna be...


Oh, i only just noticed you are quite new to OCN, well on my own behalf, welcome to OCN mate


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Nice find man... i sold my HD7950... and i regret it a lot... i play the most BF4 T_T
> 
> but since i have not buy a GPU yet... i m gonna wait to see mantle reviews and then get a proper GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So wait your gonna buy a GPU based on software for one game currently that runs like complete garbage?
Click to expand...

You make it sound like it's going to be the ONLY game/software. Pretty sure if it becomes successful no matter how buggy/glitchy BF4 is, other software makers will follow suit.


----------



## BleepyEvans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Oh, i only just noticed you are quite new to OCN, well on my own behalf, welcome to OCN mate


Cheers mate


----------



## amd655

LOL, i had some fun today in BF3... been a while












Some winning/ fails/ bugs and glitches, and some downright impossible stuff all in 1 video


----------



## castl3bravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> yeah BF4 is probably not the best showcase, but I think both nvidia and amd owners should be hoping mantle works extremely well.
> 
> If for nothing else, it will hopefully spur microsoft to make some much needed changes to directx (which hasn't had a significant update in 5 years!)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Definitely!


Anything the wrests control away from Microsoft's strong arm tactics is a benefit to the consumer. Mantle might have some issues at the begining, but at least it's an alternative to DirectX.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> You make it sound like it's going to be the ONLY game/software. Pretty sure if it becomes successful no matter how buggy/glitchy BF4 is, other software makers will follow suit.


No, I am invoking some logical thinking. Right now we all know BF4 needs work, okay needs a ton of work. Getting a GPU just for mantle for the only game that has it at this time is completely pointless. Wait till someone else comes out that uses mantle as well and does not run like BF4 does at this time.


----------



## gatornation240

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> LOL, i had some fun today in BF3... been a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some winning/ fails/ bugs and glitches, and some downright impossible stuff all in 1 video


Nice







maybe I should pick up BF3, far less bs going on it looked like


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatornation240*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe I should pick up BF3, far less bs going on it looked like


It's not dead either, i was misinformed thanks to my browser not searching properly









TheYonderGod get's full credit for the help too.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> LOL, i had some fun today in BF3... been a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some winning/ fails/ bugs and glitches, and some downright impossible stuff all in 1 video


posts a bf3 video in bf4 thread


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> You make it sound like it's going to be the ONLY game/software. Pretty sure if it becomes successful no matter how buggy/glitchy BF4 is, other software makers will follow suit.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am invoking some logical thinking. Right now we all know BF4 needs work, okay needs a ton of work. Getting a GPU just for mantle for the only game that has it at this time is completely pointless. Wait till someone else comes out that uses mantle as well and does not run like BF4 does at this time.
Click to expand...

That's true. It could be another Physx (or whatever that was called). I was always intrigued by that but none of the games I played ever showed up on their list (except maybe 1 or 2).


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> posts a bf3 video in bf4 thread


Like a boss doe...


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Like a boss doe...


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> posts a bf3 video in bf4 thread


Yeah I guess we just need to get used to that.


----------



## moocowman

Oh my..


----------



## Jack Mac

BF3 is still fun but mainly because the people still playing are huge noobs and I'm so used to the game (and the M16A3, I have 12k kills with it). I'm still trying to get into BF4 but it doesn't feel right.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> BF3 is still fun but mainly because the people still playing are huge noobs and I'm so used to the game (and the M16A3, I have 12k kills with it). I'm still trying to get into BF4 but it doesn't feel right.


Still many old timers on there though, but yes, it still has it's freshmen on there.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Still many old timers on there though, but yes, it still has it's freshmen on there.


I have this feeling that those 'freshman' actually frequent the [Official] Battlefield 3 Information & Discussion Thread







maybe posting your videos there would help them appreciate your gameplay?


----------



## amd655

Or post it here and provoke peoples brains to see what is wrong with BF4


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Or post it here and provoke peoples brains to see what is wrong with BF4


I played bf3 all morning, did not enjoy the infinite rocket pod spam but had a blast on Metro/Epicentre then had a game of locker straight after, absolute garbage, garbage gun mechanics and garbage gun play. Tanks only in this game lol


----------



## the9quad

They aren't that much different _to me_. Seem roughly the same.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Or post it here and provoke peoples brains to see what is wrong with BF4


Exactly, I can't run around and troll with the recon class like I did in BF3.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Exactly, I can't run around and troll with the recon class like I did in BF3.


Bossed.


----------



## amd655

*BF3 thread revived*

*Better game 2014*

*Less bugs*

*YOLO*


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> *BF3 thread revived*
> 
> *Better game 2014*
> 
> *Less bugs*
> 
> *YOLO*


Well, go spam there?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Well, go spam there?


I've tried telling him. It's useless really. Like arguing with a spoon.


----------



## grishkathefool

There was a couple recon guys trolling us in Locker TDM the other day. They were coming in the back entrance like bandits. It was sick. When you try to chase them, you had to deal with the Warning thing and were promptly ganked.

So, no official OCN BF4 server yet?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I've tried telling him. It's useless really. Like arguing with a spoon.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no arguing with a spoon, a spoon always has it's way.
Click to expand...

But first realize, there is no spoon.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> But first realize, there is no spoon.


Only dreams


----------



## KatsnJase

Some tips and tricks for the average player:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzmUMImAm7I


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> There was a couple recon guys trolling us in Locker TDM the other day. They were coming in the back entrance like bandits. It was sick. When you try to chase them, you had to deal with the Warning thing and were promptly ganked.
> 
> So, no official OCN BF4 server yet?


Sure there is, unfortunately its empty everytime I look at it.








http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/2cf08d8f-4c42-41af-86c4-01046ebfe584/Overclock-net-Battlefield-4/


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Sure there is, unfortunately its empty everytime I look at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/2cf08d8f-4c42-41af-86c4-01046ebfe584/Overclock-net-Battlefield-4/


Its empty for a reason. No plug ins, no admin and Ocn have no interest in it. A bunch of us seeded the bf3 server last year, started the active platoon and gave it a shot but without real administration failed miserably. Messages to game server moderators with offers of help from several members here and they could not be bothered to reply in many cases. Lost cause.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> *BF3 thread revived*
> 
> *Better game 2014*
> 
> *Less bugs*
> 
> *YOLO*


It's truly tempting to go back, BF3 just works, easy to get back into. I finally closed down the BF3 thread from my pinned tabs though, since it had no reply in about 2 months. I will say, using the 44 magnum on BF3 feels like super OP after you play with the silly slow magnums in BF4. Spam that thing like a 9mm


----------



## moocowman

It's not surprising that a game that had two years worth of patching and tweaking feels more polished than a game that just came out a few months ago.


----------



## calavera

air superiority gives me so much RAGE!!!!!?!1111!?!111?1?!?!!!!!111111?!!?!!!!!!?!?!!/1!?1/!!?!!?!!11


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> air superiority gives me so much RAGE!!!!!?!1111!?!111?1?!?!!!!!111111?!!?!!!!!!?!?!!/1!?1/!!?!!?!!11


Why are you so unsure of your own rage?


----------



## jayfkay

does it give me RAAAAGEEEEEEEEEE??????????????????????????????????????


----------



## jayfkay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Its empty for a reason. No plug ins, no admin and Ocn have no interest in it. A bunch of us seeded the bf3 server last year, started the active platoon and gave it a shot but without real administration failed miserably. Messages to game server moderators with offers of help from several members here and they could not be bothered to reply in many cases. Lost cause.


its an advertising banter, not a server









ps: sorry for doublepost.


----------



## keikei

Ah man, just had an epic conquest battle on Shanghai! I was focusing on tank mainly, but took objectives as necessary. There were some very good players on both, especially driving/piloting. You really step-up your game when you're around these types of players. I never really had a desire to record my gameplay (noob at best), but this match was insane!









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/425498085658714432/399408459/


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Is Battlelog down for anyone? Just finished a game. Exited. Tried to click stats. Nothing loaded up. Now I can't connect at all to it. Comes up as Website not Available.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Is Battlelog down for anyone? Just finished a game. Exited. Tried to click stats. Nothing loaded up. Now I can't connect at all to it. Comes up as Website not Available.


Mine is working just fine.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Mine is working just fine.


Weird. It's working now.


----------



## patriotaki

Anyone who wants to play with me BF4 on PS4 add me









PSN : YALAMAS
Battlelog : Yalamasx


----------



## BleepyEvans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> Anyone who wants to play with me BF4 on PS4 add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PSN : [email protected], YALAMAS
> Battlelog : Yalamasx


In the PC Gaming forum


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BleepyEvans*
> 
> In the PC Gaming forum


I know..but some guys except of PC have also PS4 like me.. ;P


----------



## coolhandluke41

I just switched to my new rig ,updated + repair installed the game and sometimes I'm getting ""China Rising Requires additional expansion pack""wth ?
P.S. I'm Premium and paid for all the expansion packs


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I just switched to my new rig ,updated + repair installed the game and sometimes I'm getting ""China Rising Requires additional expansion pack""wth ?
> P.S. I'm Premium and paid for all the expansion packs


Easiest fix is to edit a registry file. Google ""China Rising Requires additional expansion pack"" and you'll find it.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Anyone know a fix to multiple people connecting on the same internet connection? Randomly disconnects when 1 person connects.


----------



## moocowman

The G36c is becoming my new favorite carbine. I'm loving its capabilities at mid range with a 3.4x scope.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> The G36c is becoming my new favorite carbine. I'm loving its capabilities at mid range with a 3.4x scope.


I like the AKU-12 with PSO-1 X4 Scope, Laser Sight and Stubby Grip.


----------



## Thomas-S

Me and a friend had the same problem. Couldn't solve it. Every other game worked fine :-\


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Anyone know a fix to multiple people connecting on the same internet connection? Randomly disconnects when 1 person connects.


Can you try connecting from 2 separate routers? Just a shot in the dark.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Anyone know a fix to multiple people connecting on the same internet connection? Randomly disconnects when 1 person connects.


Try this, right click properties in origin bf4 exe and type this - +clientport 27006. 30, on the other computer do the same with a changed number, the last 2 digits. 29 should be ok, random dis-connects will still occurr but not as often, I have 4 accounts on one connection sometimes with the kids playing. Other than that there is a way to configure it through your router manually.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Anyone know a fix to multiple people connecting on the same internet connection? Randomly disconnects when 1 person connects.


If you mean the "Game disconnected:could not join server" error it has something to do with bugged server slots. Seems to be worse since last patch, especially on servers with fewer empty slots.

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1vnsiq/dice_please_fix_your_server_software/


----------



## Tennobanzai

Thanks. I'll give those suggestions a try tonight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> If you mean the "Game disconnected:could not join server" error it has something to do with bugged server slots. Seems to be worse since last patch, especially on servers with fewer empty slots.
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1vnsiq/dice_please_fix_your_server_software/


It's been happening ever since the game came out and it happens randomly since then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Can you try connecting from 2 separate routers? Just a shot in the dark.


The "LAN" room only has 1 network switch. It seems much better when one person connects when their on wifi, but the wifi lag spikes is pretty bad.


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> If you mean the "Game disconnected:could not join server" error it has something to do with bugged server slots. Seems to be worse since last patch, especially on servers with fewer empty slots.
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1vnsiq/dice_please_fix_your_server_software/


*OH YEAAAAAAAHHHHHH!* I thought it was me, but I KNEW it wasn't

I did think that it was the server, but now I highly doubt it.


----------



## calavera

I get disconnected for no reason more often now. 'Something went wrong' error.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> I get disconnected for no reason more often now. 'Something went wrong' error.


user error


----------



## keikei

Not sure if anyone is looking for premium deals. This site has the coupon code and you buy premium from 'green man gaming'. Its supposed to be *$37.50*. I have not done this myself yet.
*expires Jan 24, 11am EST


----------



## moocowman

*not mine*










What a wicked animation.


----------



## BleepyEvans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> *not mine*
> 
> *snip* http://i.imgur.com/rxEXug1.gif *snip*
> 
> What a wicked animation.


Thats so violent ... and totally freaking awesome!


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> *not mine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a wicked animation.


How do you get that animation?


----------



## dhughesuk

I remember seeing that in the latest patch they have fixed an issues where some players in the gunner positions of a LAV had their field of view blocked by the driver emplacement. Well, I've never had that problem but you know what... I do now!!! I am so very patient with this game.....


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> *not mine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a wicked animation.


Did he just get beat to death? I don't see a knife.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Did he just get beat to death? I don't see a knife.


DICE.
Fixing their games since 2013.


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> *not mine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a wicked animation.


HAHAHAH! OMG this is HILARIOUS.

He was doing that Russian dance on him that soldiers used to do in Soviet Army...LOL

ahaha!


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> How do you get that animation?


By knifing someone who's prone from their right side.





That specific animation shows up at 3:40. Definitely one of my favorites. I also really like the front crouching counter at 1:30 where you use their knife to slit their own throat.

BF4's knifing animations seem so much more brutal than BF3's. xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Did he just get beat to death? I don't see a knife.


Might be one of the smaller knives and it's moving so fast that it's hard to see or it's just a little too far for the texture to show up. Either way, it's brutal.


----------



## Krazee

From the video most of the animations are messed up. The tags should be taken after the knife


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> From the video most of the animations are messed up. The tags should be taken after the knife


The weird part is that I'm yet to see me physically perform that brutal takedown in the actual first person view. The legth of the animation is actually calculated with the dog tag steal, meaning to everyone else it looks like you are doing that gif animation, but in reality you did one stab and took the tags.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> From the video most of the animations are messed up. The tags should be taken after the knife


The video is from the open beta. I haven't had all that many issues with glitchy animations in the full release except when it looks like I should be getting knifed from the front but it shows the animation from the side and doesn't give me a counter opportunity. Every once in a while something funny will happen but not every time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> The weird part is that I'm yet to see me physically perform that brutal takedown in the actual first person view. The legth of the animation is actually calculated with the dog tag steal, meaning to everyone else it looks like you are doing that gif animation, but in reality you did one stab and took the tags.


As you can see in the video I posted, that animation does exist. Which animation that happens depends on where you're knifing from and what position the person you're knifing is in. The problem is the person may not be in the position they look to be on your screen which is why what I mentioned above happens.


----------



## keikei

Speaking of animations, I was really surprised there were no vehicle entrance/exiting animations created for BF4. Maybe even being able to throw your knife/knives. I wonder if DICE ever uses community ideas (probably not).


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Speaking of animations, I was really surprised there were no vehicle entrance/exiting animations created for BF4. Maybe even being able to throw your knife/knives. I wonder if DICE ever uses community ideas (probably not).


I'm glad there's no animations for entering and exiting vehicles. Playing as an engineer who has to get in and out of vehicle constantly, that would get ridiculously frustrating.

Throwing knives just don't seem like they'd fit in Battlefield.


----------



## BradleyW

I keep getting CTD lately. This is all the information I am given. Can anyone help me please?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: BEX64
Application Name: bf4.exe
Application Version: 1.0.0.1
Application Timestamp: 52b2f858
Fault Module Name: StackHash_e7de
Fault Module Version: 0.0.0.0
Fault Module Timestamp: 00000000
Exception Offset: PCH_F0_FROM_ntdll+0x000000000009808A
Exception Code: c0000005
Exception Data: 0000000000000008
OS Version: 6.3.9600.2.0.0.256.48
Locale ID: 2057
Additional Information 1: e7de
Additional Information 2: e7debde6e66874f623b9dcd1ed9d155f
Additional Information 3: 66a5
Additional Information 4: 66a531e85e58a5157c21eef3f58502e2

Read our privacy statement online:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=280262

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
C:\Windows\system32\en-GB\erofflps.txt


----------



## mr1hm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I keep getting CTD lately. This is all the information I am given. Can anyone help me please?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name: BEX64
> Application Name: bf4.exe
> Application Version: 1.0.0.1
> Application Timestamp: 52b2f858
> Fault Module Name: StackHash_e7de
> Fault Module Version: 0.0.0.0
> Fault Module Timestamp: 00000000
> Exception Offset: PCH_F0_FROM_ntdll+0x000000000009808A
> Exception Code: c0000005
> Exception Data: 0000000000000008
> OS Version: 6.3.9600.2.0.0.256.48
> Locale ID: 2057
> Additional Information 1: e7de
> Additional Information 2: e7debde6e66874f623b9dcd1ed9d155f
> Additional Information 3: 66a5
> Additional Information 4: 66a531e85e58a5157c21eef3f58502e2
> 
> Read our privacy statement online:
> http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=280262
> 
> If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
> C:\Windows\system32\en-GB\erofflps.txt


not sure if it would relate but, have you checked event viewer for WHEA Errors at all? for me, i noticed the game tends to randomly or consistently crash when i had event id 19 whea errors; come to think of it, i think it was affecting my live streams as well


----------



## BleepyEvans

Is anyone elses BF4 terrible tonight? Played for about 2 hours and I cant get over 40 FPS when I'm usually getting 110 :S
I'm pretty stressed out tonight and this almost put me over the edge. I had visions of my fist through my monitor









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urcqQC02YbY


----------



## grunion

^^ FPS is fine, just rbberbanding

LOL I quit before this round even started......link

And another when I quit before the round started


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr1hm*
> 
> not sure if it would relate but, have you checked event viewer for WHEA Errors at all? for me, i noticed the game tends to randomly or consistently crash when i had event id 19 whea errors; come to think of it, i think it was affecting my live streams as well


No I've not looked. I will check the next time I play.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BleepyEvans*
> 
> Is anyone elses BF4 terrible tonight? Played for about 2 hours and I cant get over 40 FPS when I'm usually getting 110 :S
> I'm pretty stressed out tonight and this almost put me over the edge. I had visions of my fist through my monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urcqQC02YbY


My fps has been crap as well. I dropped as low as 65fps on Shanghai map.

In fact, can anyone suggest help? My fps keeps dipping on certain maps. I play on Ultra preset @ 1080p. When I dip, the CPU usage rockets and the GPU usage goes very low.

Thank you.


----------



## DaFaRsHeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> DICE.
> Fixing their games since 2013.


----------



## Ghost12

Good lol, just watching Xfactor twitch live, about to start game, ctd then bf4 exe stopped working.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> ^^ FPS is fine, just rbberbanding
> 
> LOL I quit before this round even started......link
> 
> And another when I quit before the round started


+12 skill in one, -16 in the other..

I still have no idea how skill is calculated. I had a round on Golmud recently where I went 23/6 and was playing the objective but had -1 skill. I just don't understand!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Good lol, just watching Xfactor twitch live, about to start game, ctd then bf4 exe stopped working.


Still crash free ever since the first week.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> +12 skill in one, -16 in the other..
> 
> I still have no idea how skill is calculated. I had a round on Golmud recently where I went 23/6 and was playing the objective but had -1 skill. I just don't understand!
> Still crash free ever since the first week.


I have not had a crash that was not my end created for a long while, such as my net playing up yesterday. Just saw xfactor crash live though lol was quite amusing


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> +12 skill in one, -16 in the other..
> 
> I still have no idea how skill is calculated. I had a round on Golmud recently where I went 23/6 and was playing the objective but had -1 skill. I just don't understand!
> Still crash free ever since the first week.


You need to move and kill fast. Playing without being aggressive will result to - skill.


----------



## BleepyEvans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> No I've not looked. I will check the next time I play.
> My fps has been crap as well. I dropped as low as 65fps on Shanghai map.
> 
> In fact, can anyone suggest help? My fps keeps dipping on certain maps. I play on Ultra preset @ 1080p. When I dip, the CPU usage rockets and the GPU usage goes very low.
> 
> Thank you.


Shanghai was always poor, even in the beta.
Nvidia experience or whatever its called recommended everything ultra for me, but when I do play bad maps such as Shanghai, I average about 40 fps, if I stick it in high preset then I get 90+ but still dip right down.

I think my lowest fps tonight was on flood zone < 16FPS when the LAV I was sitting in exploded. It just couldn't handle it.

Another issue I had tonight was spawning on a team mate, and it locking me out the game, the chat worked, but then I couldn't actually move, fire, redeploy or anything...
I ended up quitting after my teammates didn't want to TK me to try and jump start the spawn process


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BleepyEvans*
> 
> Shanghai was always poor, even in the beta.
> Nvidia experience or whatever its called recommended everything ultra for me, but when I do play bad maps such as Shanghai, I average about 40 fps, if I stick it in high preset then I get 90+ but still dip right down.
> 
> I think my lowest fps tonight was on flood zone < 16FPS when the LAV I was sitting in exploded. It just couldn't handle it.
> 
> Another issue I had tonight was spawning on a team mate, and it locking me out the game, the chat worked, but then I couldn't actually move, fire, redeploy or anything...
> I ended up quitting after my teammates didn't want to TK me to try and jump start the spawn process


Usually I can sit at 120+ on shanghai. However, when the server is full, my CPU usage just shoots up in one or two areas of the map and it causes fps drops to 85-90.


----------



## BleepyEvans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Usually I can sit at 120+ on shanghai. However, when the server is full, my CPU usage just shoots up in one or two areas of the map and it causes fps drops to 85-90.


Is that much of a drop to be worried about? Surely that is barely noticeable if at all.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> You need to move and kill fast. Playing without being aggressive will result to - skill.


That doesn't make sense, though. I've had slower and less aggressive rounds where I've had a lower SPM, less kills and a lower KDR but the match still rewarded me with +skill.

I typically am a very aggressive player but whether I get plus or minus skill in a match doesn't really seem to depend on that.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BleepyEvans*
> 
> Is that much of a drop to be worried about? Surely that is barely noticeable if at all.


I notice it personally. 9/10 times I can sit at the 200 limit on some maps, even when full. It's only shanghai and Zavod 311 that case bother now and again. I think the servers also influence what fps we can get overall, when the game starts to fill up.


----------



## Sysop82

I am pretty sure skill is only calculated by who you kill and get killed by. Kill a higher level you get +skill but be killed by a lower level player get -skill. That's all.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> You need to move and kill fast. Playing without being aggressive will result to - skill.
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't make sense, though. I've had slower and less aggressive rounds where I've had a lower SPM, less kills and a lower KDR but the match still rewarded me with +skill.
> 
> I typically am a very aggressive player but whether I get plus or minus skill in a match doesn't really seem to depend on that.
Click to expand...

Supposedly BF3 skill was calculated based on who you have killed. If you kill someone with a higher skill than you, you gain skill, if you die by someone with higher skill, maybe you lose less skill in that action, if you die by someone with lower skill, maybe you lose more at that moment. It was some sort of balance between killing other players, and maybe even completing objectives is thrown into the mix now. Such as if you quit a round and do nothing generally you lose like 15-30 skill that I've noticed.

It's a fairly bogus stat, you can lose 30 points per round if you just join and exit, whether its your fault or not. It seemed to work better in BF3 at least, stayed somewhat steady based on your "skill" at playing. I don't think it had the negative impact if you quit the server in BF3 either. In BF4's case if you play commander I heard that is a fast way to lose a lot of skill as well, doesn't give you any skill points for commander mode.

So if you go on a massive killing streak, high K and only end up with +5 skill, they must have all been noobs you killed


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Supposedly BF3 skill was calculated based on who you have killed. If you kill someone with a higher skill than you, you gain skill, if you die by someone with higher skill, maybe you lose less skill in that action, if you die by someone with lower skill, maybe you lose more at that moment. It was some sort of balance between killing other players, and maybe even completing objectives is thrown into the mix now. Such as if you quit a round and do nothing generally you lose like 15-30 skill that I've noticed.
> 
> It's a fairly bogus stat, you can lose 30 points per round if you just join and exit, whether its your fault or not. It seemed to work better in BF3 at least, stayed somewhat steady based on your "skill" at playing. I don't think it had the negative impact if you quit the server in BF3 either. In BF4's case if you play commander I heard that is a fast way to lose a lot of skill as well, doesn't give you any skill points for commander mode.
> 
> So if you go on a massive killing streak, high K and only end up with +5 skill, they must have all been noobs you killed


If that's true then it's even more useless than I thought.







However, I don't recall BF3 ever having a skill stat.


----------



## Jack Mac

Was there an update today? I'm getting much better FPS all of a sudden and GPU usage is pegged in the high 90s. 100+FPS 99% of the time. Hope I can get this kind of usage with CF, but this is making my card run hot.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> +12 skill in one, -16 in the other..
> 
> I still have no idea how skill is calculated. I had a round on Golmud recently where I went 23/6 and was playing the objective but had -1 skill. I just don't understand!
> Still crash free ever since the first week.


how skill is calculated:

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1rlm5x/how_skill_is_calculated_solved/


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Was there an update today?


Apparently there was to Battlelog:

Battlelog Patch Notes 1/21/14


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



ANNOUNCEMENTS:
- We are currently investigating an issue with the in-game Battlelog not always loading on Playstation 4. Please try to close and re-open it a few times if you experience this, as this sometimes solves the issue. We will keep you posted.
- We are currently investigating an issue with chat messages on Battlelog.com disappearing (they re-appear on a page refresh)

FEATURES & IMPROVEMENTS:
- Selecting expansion packs in the Server Browser will now properly filter servers that contain content of the selected expansion pack(s)
- Improved how the Chrome approval of the plugin is handled, so it doesn't require a page refresh to be detected
- In Loadout, the "Set active kit" buttons are no longer shown when viewing others' soldiers
- Added a "Apply to all" button for knives, grenades, vehicle/weapon paints, and pistols in Loadout
- Many items in Loadout now properly display if they require Premium or certain expansion packs to acquire (support for all items coming soon)
- Added the ability to hide images in Loadout
- Various other minor tweaks to Loadout
- Various minor improvements and tweaks

FIXES:
- Fixed an issue with Suggestions, which could cause new Suggestions to randomly appear
- More tweaks and fixes for Custom Region in the Server Browser filter
- Fixed an issue with the Air Mail assignment, effectively replacing it with a new and fixed assignment in the backend
- Fixed an issue where every in Battle Report comments were named "Player" and had the default avatar, when using pagination
- Fixed an issue that caused date-based BF3 Premium content, such as videos and strategy guides, to disappear
- Fixed an issue with Loadout, where the active slot wasn't displayed properly when viewing others' soldiers
- Fixed an issue with Loadout, where the comparison stats bar didn't update correctly when switching weapons
- Fixed the issue where the paint for QBS-09 (and some other weapons) in Loadout would always reset to default
- Fixed an issue where the details bar on Stats and Unlocks pages could collide with the footer


----------



## Timx2

Hello,

Are these green dots you can see on the picture normal? They are especially visible when in the anti-aircraft verhicle. Is this some kind of effect or a problem with my graphic card? I never noticed them earlier but I only get them when inside vehicles.

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h283/Timx2/bf4dots_zps95123232.png [s67.photobucket.com]


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timx2*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Are these green dots you can see on the picture normal? They are especially visible when in the anti-aircraft verhicle. Is this some kind of effect or a problem with my graphic card? I never noticed them earlier but I only get them when inside vehicles.
> 
> http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h283/Timx2/bf4dots_zps95123232.png [s67.photobucket.com]


I've seen them in some of the mobile AA before, it's like you are supposed to be looking through an old CRT screen or something. I think it is on purpose, since it only happens on some vehicles. I noticed that if you zoom in (if you have zoom optics) the effect goes away.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Anyone know if there is a fix for the: ERROR Game disconnected: could not join server.

Starting to see this a lot now. Was playing on this server just yesterday and now it's giving me this message.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Anyone know if there is a fix for the: ERROR Game disconnected: could not join server.
> 
> Starting to see this a lot now. Was playing on this server just yesterday and now it's giving me this message.


Its due to the corrupted server slots.

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1tsz1l/the_could_not_join_error_visualized_by_an_admin/


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Its due to the corrupted server slots.
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1tsz1l/the_could_not_join_error_visualized_by_an_admin/


Good to know, thought I was getting banned for no reason.


----------



## Timx2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I've seen them in some of the mobile AA before, it's like you are supposed to be looking through an old CRT screen or something. I think it is on purpose, since it only happens on some vehicles. I noticed that if you zoom in (if you have zoom optics) the effect goes away.


ok thanks, then I am not the only one seeing them. They indeed disappear when you zoom in. I recently did a gpu overclock so I am extra aware on artifacts and such. But I guess its some kind of effect then.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> If that's true then it's even more useless than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I don't recall BF3 ever having a skill stat.


Did you play much bf3? skill is in your all time statistics on main page and was calculated very different to this one.Was on every battle report. Was/is a usleless stat like bf4.

Couple days ago on metro - http://gyazo.com/75680dd69c88fdab7a1008c4619cadba


----------



## Thoth420

My only issue outside of the game issues(netcode, a bit of rubberbanding on some servers etc. and the whole host of ridiculous bugs) is connecting to servers. It seems that there is no rhyme or reason to why...sometimes I have to reinstall PB..sometimes I have to close Chrome and open it again...sometimes I have to close Origin and start it again....or some ridiculous combo of the aforementioned. I am doing something wrong(other than attempting to play this broken game)? Any known fix?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> My only issue outside of the game issues(netcode, a bit of rubberbanding on some servers etc. and the whole host of ridiculous bugs) is connecting to servers. It seems that there is no rhyme or reason to why...sometimes I have to reinstall PB..sometimes I have to close Chrome and open it again...sometimes I have to close Origin and start it again....or some ridiculous combo of the aforementioned. I am doing something wrong(other than attempting to play this broken game)? Any known fix?


Seems pretty random to me, was interesting last night watching Xfactor live stream, edited you tube videos are one thing but to see someone play live and watch the issues that we all experience was quite satisfying lol. Before even starting had a crash to desktpop, Bf4 stopped working, several could not join server then in game several missing hit markers and the usual nonsense etc. I would not bother with the " User error " theory tbh.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Did you play much bf3? skill is in your all time statistics on main page and was calculated very different to this one.Was on every battle report. Was/is a usleless stat like bf4.
> 
> Couple days ago on metro - http://gyazo.com/75680dd69c88fdab7a1008c4619cadba


I played a lot of BF3 I just never realized there was a skill stat. I see it now looking at my stat's page although I can't seem to see any of my BF3 battle reports because they're too old I guess. It's definitely not as in your face as the BF4's skill stat from what I can tell.

Apparently my skill in BF3 is 682.2. I have no idea if that's good or bad.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Seems pretty random to me, was interesting last night watching Xfactor live stream, edited you tube videos are one thing but to see someone play live and watch the issues that we all experience was quite satisfying lol. Before even starting had a crash to desktpop, Bf4 stopped working, several could not join server then in game several missing hit markers and the usual nonsense etc. I would not bother with the " User error " theory tbh.


I never experience any of those things! I'm the luckiest person when it comes to games and bugs. I wish that was the case for PC hardware.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I played a lot of BF3 I just never realized there was a skill stat. I see it now looking at my stat's page although I can't seem to see any of my BF3 battle reports because they're too old I guess. It's definitely not as in your face as the BF4's skill stat from what I can tell.
> 
> Apparently my skill in BF3 is 682.2. I have no idea if that's good or bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never experience any of those things! I'm the luckiest person when it comes to games and bugs. I wish that was the case for PC hardware.


I dont pay much attention to stats tbh, yep the bf4 skill stat is in your face lol on battlelog and up and down like no tomorrow.

Having no problems with the game is good lol dont curse yourself, I rarely have any atm.


----------



## Thoth420

Well had my first crash joining a server but after that no problems....seems to just be totally random. I do subscribe to the "find servers you get good performance on, favorite them. and then only plan on them exclusively" mindset though.


----------



## the9quad

I get the occasional crash on zavod. Could be BF4 could be 290x's in crossfire. Either way it's not bothersome enough to sweat it. The game is fun even though it isn't perfect. The videos that keep showing all the "weird" bugs and glitches in BF4, could also be made similarly in bf3,bf2,bfbc2,bf vietnam,and bf1942. The bf series has always been like this, not sure why anyone expected it be counterstrike precise. I guess the simple answer is if you expected that, you aren't never going to get that ever with a bf game so you shouldn't buy them.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I get the occasional crash on zavod. Could be BF4 could be 290x's in crossfire. Either way it's not bothersome enough to sweat it. The game is fun even though it isn't perfect. The videos that keep showing all the "weird" bugs and glitches in BF4, could also be made similarly in bf3,bf2,bfbc2,bf vietnam,and bf1942. The bf series has always been like this, not sure why anyone expected it be counterstrike precise. I guess the simple answer is if you expected that, you aren't never going to get that ever with a bf game so you shouldn't buy them.


Well, I think that's the point. People don't really want it to be a trend. It's like buying a Bethesda GS game at launch.. you know it's going to be buggy. I can definitely understand why that's less than desirable. It's kind of the case for most large multiplayer games, though. People try to say that the games need longer and more formal betas and things like that, but that will never guarantee a bug free game.

What really bugs me is when people think they're intentionally doing it and releasing a buggy game on purpose because they know they can get away with it. I highly doubt that's actually the case.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Well, I think that's the point. People don't really want it to be a trend. It's like buying a Bethesda GS game at launch.. you know it's going to be buggy. I can definitely understand why that's less than desirable. It's kind of the case for most large multiplayer games, though. People try to say that the games need longer and more formal betas and things like that, but that will never guarantee a bug free game.
> 
> What really bugs me is when people think they're intentionally doing it and releasing a buggy game on purpose because they know they can get away with it. I highly doubt that's actually the case.


I agree not on purpose, but someone approved a lower standard.








So the devs may be crying not to release, but it happens regardless.

Indie scene makes up for all of this. Great games, enjoyable development process, and extra exciting when release day approaches.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I agree not on purpose, but someone approved a lower standard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the devs may be crying not to release, but it happens regardless.
> 
> Indie scene makes up for all of this. Great games, enjoyable development process, and extra exciting when release day approaches.


I personally think early access is getting a bit out of hand. Yeah, it helps developers get the money as they develop the game but there are cases like WarZ where they simply don't end up implementing promised features.

Anywho.. Unrelated. Two things I'm getting really tired of in BF4.. squad leaders not marking objectives and foreign people playing on servers nowhere near them.

It seems people hardly mark objectives as squad leader. I end up having to switch squads and the majority of the time, that leader doesn't do it either. I'm not sure if they have chat on hidden or something, but half of the time it seems they won't even respond to you asking for them to do it.

As for the foreign people.. specifically South Americans, I swear they play on American servers just to piss people off. I can understand in certain server like pistols only where they're not that many around, but in regular servers I don't really understand. They're usually extremely obnoxious as well. That's not even in just BF4.. it's in every multiplayer FPS I play. When I used to play Combat Arms it was so terrible that they banned South American players outright. It didn't help that you could empty a full magazine into them and not a single shot would register. I've really grown to dislike South American players and I know that sounds bad but they're so frustrating. xD

/mini-rant


----------



## Krazee

These are Dice's current concerns: http://blogs.battlefield.com/2014/01/bf4-balancing-feedback/?utm_campaign=bf-cpc-us-socom-fb-social-us-socom-fb-balancing&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=cpc&sourceid=bf-cpc-us-socom-fb-social-us-socom-fb-balancing&cid=19530

I have nothing more to add to this. I am complete dumb founded. They will not address and true issues at hand but work on small tweaks?


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> jajajajaja BR? BR? brbrbrbrbr br


Brazil isn't all of South America.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> jajajajaja BR? BR? brbrbrbrbr br
> 
> 
> 
> Brazil isn't all of South America.
Click to expand...

why do "south america" brazil servers have such low ping? wth

i bet all those BR server are actually in FL.. lol


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> why do "south america" brazil servers have such low ping? wth
> 
> i bet all those BR server are actually in FL.. lol


They usually are in Florida, some Brazilians get the telltale 180 ping in Brazilian servers.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> These are Dice's current concerns: http://blogs.battlefield.com/2014/01/bf4-balancing-feedback/?utm_campaign=bf-cpc-us-socom-fb-social-us-socom-fb-balancing&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=cpc&sourceid=bf-cpc-us-socom-fb-social-us-socom-fb-balancing&cid=19530
> 
> I have nothing more to add to this. I am complete dumb founded. They will not address and true issues at hand but work on small tweaks?


So because they've started to work on balancing and tweaking the game you think they've stopped working on the core problems with the game? I think you might be jumping to conclusions.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> jajajajaja BR? BR? brbrbrbrbr br


FDP!


----------



## b.walker36

This server connection nonsense is really making me angry, After like 10 attempts to join my friends I end up giving up. They really need to make some kind of comment on this, just hearing they are aware and looking into it would be good enough for me, I hate silence.

I don't have any other issues, besides occasional rubber banding. The occasional missed hit or compressed kill don't really bother me as its not that often.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> So because they've started to work on balancing and tweaking the game you think they've stopped working on the core problems with the game? I think you might be jumping to conclusions.
> FDP!


Instead of spreading the workforce across tweaks and issues, they should really focus on issues. my









http://www.change.org/petitions/ea-dice-fix-the-bf4-netcode-3


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Instead of spreading the workforce across tweaks and issues, they should really focus on issues. my


Throwing more people at the issues wouldn't necessarily mean they would get fixed faster or more efficiently.


----------



## keikei

Concerning the tweaks though, FGM-148 javelin needs more damage. You are lucky to 1 shot off before a tank realizes you're there, nevermind 4 to destroy it. Surprised no mention for increased armor for bird/transport heli either.


----------



## Ghost12

I rarely kill by knife, save for special occasions, like a bush wookie rock crawler that manages to scrape a kill the whole round and just happened to be me. Had to respawn the same flag and remove his tags immediately making only my 9th knife kill in nearly 300hrs. He joined the other 8 bush wookies that forced me into this course of action lol.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Concerning the tweaks though, FGM-148 javelin needs more damage. You are lucky to 1 shot off before a tank realizes you're there, nevermind 4 to destroy it. Surprised no mention for increased armor for bird/transport heli either.


I say bring back the 1942 style anti tank play. One shot to the butt (two at most) and you are gone. Also mines (imo) should not be able to be spotted or blown up, unless you use a torch to remove them.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Instead of spreading the workforce across tweaks and issues, they should really focus on issues. my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.change.org/petitions/ea-dice-fix-the-bf4-netcode-3


I have a feeling you are going to be disappointed, the net code will only get marginally better on frostbite. I have a feeling it's the nature of the beast, just too much going on with too many people for it to be much tighter and still keep servers in a decent price range. I could be wrong as I am just talking from my opinion with no facts to back it up, but that's what I think.


----------



## calavera

They didn't even bother with the overpowered AA. In large open maps almost EVERY round the mAA camps in the base shooting down choppers with ease.
PDW's and DMR's could also use a little buff.


----------



## Indiegreg

How long will it be untill i can log in and not have some stupid low fps and ridiculous lag?


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indiegreg*
> 
> How long will it be untill i can log in and not have some stupid low fps and ridiculous lag?


ETA is Q4 2015


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> They didn't even bother with the overpowered AA. In large open maps almost EVERY round the mAA camps in the base shooting down choppers with ease.
> PDW's and DMR's could also use a little buff.


I think DMR are decent right now, just have to use them with restraint. Not spammable. PDW are meh, even though UMP and MP7 were good in BF3, I have no interest to unlock them right now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Indiegreg*
> 
> How long will it be untill i can log in and not have some stupid low fps and ridiculous lag?
> 
> 
> 
> ETA is Q4 2015
Click to expand...

lol

I have been having the same issues connecting to servers, I generally log out of battlelog, and back in and sometimes that fixes it. Also I watch task manager, if bf4.exe breaks past 200mb mem usage, that means the game is likely going to load. Actually I had a lot of browsers open, using around 70% of my 8gb ram, and the game wasn't loading, closed a few things down and then it loaded fine... dunno if that was coincidence or what.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> They didn't even bother with the overpowered AA. In large open maps almost EVERY round the mAA camps in the base shooting down choppers with ease.
> PDW's and DMR's could also use a little buff.


The MAA and DMR needing tweaking goes without saying and I'm almost positive changes will be made. The things that were mentioned in that link weren't as clear about whether the changes were necessary which is why there were polls.

I don't really agree that PDWs need a buff. They're great for what they are and not to mention that some of them such as the CBJ-MS, CZ-3A1 and JS2 are hip-fire machines. Maybe the UMP-45 could use a slight buff in rate of fire and the P90 could use a little tweaking but that's really it. Just my opinion, of course. When it comes to CQC, the CZ-3A1 is one of my favorite guns to use. Its TTK compares to the FAMAS.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I think DMR are decent right now, just have to use them with restraint. Not spammable. PDW are meh, even though UMP and MP7 were good in BF3, I have no interest to unlock them right now.


The problem is there's no reason to use DMRs over assault rifles. I would sooner pick a SCAR-H or SAR-21 for ranged combat.

I really wouldn't mind if they gave the DMRs the 6x scope. That would actually make them a bit more useful.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Anyone know where to find a place to start playing competitively? Like 5v5 scrims?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indiegreg*
> 
> How long will it be untill i can log in and not have some stupid low fps and ridiculous lag?


I get well over 100+ fps constant with very similar specs...


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indiegreg*
> 
> How long will it be untill i can log in and not have some stupid low fps and ridiculous lag?


Hell is just about to freeze over.... wait for it.... wait for it.... Oh no, that probably not gonna happen. lol


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Anyone know where to find a place to start playing competitively? Like 5v5 scrims?


You must be a VERY good player.








http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2979150493805866208/


----------



## EVILNOK

Mantle is supposedly coming by the end on January for all you AMD people:
www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1vze6f/get_your_amd_cards_ready_mantle_is_coming_next/


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I get well over 100+ fps constant with very similar specs...


7870 gets 100+fps constant in BF4? wat


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Mantle is supposedly coming by the end on January for all you AMD people:
> www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1vze6f/get_your_amd_cards_ready_mantle_is_coming_next/


The driver maybe, but it doesn't say anything about the patch for the game.


----------



## Indiegreg

I would hope this game is ready by the end of January.


----------



## b.walker36

I have decided that whatever ballistics expert they used is an idiot. I know there needs to be some bending to make it fun and playable. But having the sig 226 have 16 bullets with the m1911 only having 8 is crazy. Now i know those clip sizes are accurate but a 1911 from 25m or less can knock a grown man down. That stopping power is not reflected in the game at all. The 1911 if it won't kill in 2 maybe 3 shots under 25m it needs to suppress like a LMG.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The driver maybe, but it doesn't say anything about the patch for the game.


According to a previous DICE post on the matter they've said its as easy as "flipping a switch" was the phrase they used. The way they talked about it made it seem like they have everything ready to go. I have nVidia right now so meh, just figured I'd post it here for those interested.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The driver maybe, but it doesn't say anything about the patch for the game.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> According to a previous DICE post on the matter they've said its as easy as "flipping a switch" was the phrase they used. The way they talked about it made it seem like they have everything ready to go. I have nVidia right now so meh, just figured I'd post it here for those interested.


Mantle is supposed to give AMD users better performance in BF4. I don't think its suppose to fix any game issues....thats DICE's job.


----------



## Krusher33

Does any of the pistols in the game kill in less than 4 shots in the game? (excluding headshots)


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Does any of the pistols in the game kill in less than 4 shots in the game? (excluding headshots)


Don't know about < 4 shots, but the 44 magnum does the most damage.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Does any of the pistols in the game kill in less than 4 shots in the game? (excluding headshots)


I don't know but some should. The 1911 for example is a .45 acp round. It normally has about 800lbs force leaving the barrel an 600 at 25m. Imagine getting hit with that............Yeah, the m9 baretta is a 9mm or .40 if you get the nicer models but doesnt come near the stopping power of a 1911. I just think thye made the effective range of AR's way to far. 0-10m pistols should reign supreme, 11-to about 50-75 ar's should destroy, 76-125 DMR, followed by snipers. Bolt action snipers can never be accurate becuase an remington 700 (m4 in this game) should be a 1 shot kill up to 1500 yards. Obviously that would be unfair but i think tweaks to supression and the way you react when being shot at by certain weapons could be changed. If i'm withing 20m I should have the advantage with a 1911 over a dmr. regardless of sight. Its an easier weapon to handle.


----------



## Krusher33

Kudos to those that does well with the magnum. I need more aim practicing for that slow fire rate.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Does any of the pistols in the game kill in less than 4 shots in the game? (excluding headshots)


Both the M1911 and Compact 45 will kill in 3 shots up to 9 meters. Both the .44 and MP412 REX deal enough damage to kill in two shot with the .44 being able to do so up until 24 meters and the MP412 up to 19 meters.

This information comes from symthic.com, fyi.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Mantle is supposed to give AMD users better performance in BF4. I don't think its suppose to fix any game issues....thats DICE's job.


No one mentioned fixing any game issues? He was talking about the patch to support Mantle drivers.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I have decided that whatever ballistics expert they used is an idiot. I know there needs to be some bending to make it fun and playable. But having the sig 226 have 16 bullets with the m1911 only having 8 is crazy. Now i know those clip sizes are accurate but a 1911 from 25m or less can knock a grown man down. That stopping power is not reflected in the game at all. The 1911 if it won't kill in 2 maybe 3 shots under 25m it needs to suppress like a LMG.


Agreed bastardizing guns left and right.


----------



## Bloodbath

You shouldnt need 6 hit registers to kill someone with a 30mm AA round, that's just plain ridiculous.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> You shouldnt need 6 hit registers to kill someone with a 30mm AA round, that's just plain ridiculous.


You're right but we have to keep in mind, the game can't be so realistic that it isn't fun. This isn't supposed to be a military sim. Most things in this game would kill us in 1-2 hits if they stuck to the realism side of things.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Anyone know where to find a place to start playing competitively? Like 5v5 scrims?


http://cevo.com/
There will be lots of trolls on the forums. Don't let them get to you if you really want to play. You can make a post there in the looking for team thread and see if anyone wants to pick you up, or add some people from the lower tier teams and ask about joining.

If you want to try it don't let me stop you, but it's really not worth it. The game is too broken and the comp scene is pretty much dead... If you really want to play a competitive game play CS:GO.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 7870 gets 100+fps constant in BF4? wat


Rarely even drops below 150 in 5v5 dom, obviously drops more in 64 conquest, but I don't play it enough to know exactly how much, definitely 100+ though.


----------



## M3TAl

What resolution and settings? I don't get anywhere near that with a 7870 XT (Tahiti LE 1536 shaders) at 1200/1500 and 8350 at 4.834 GHz


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Was there an update today? I'm getting much better FPS all of a sudden and GPU usage is pegged in the high 90s. 100+FPS 99% of the time. Hope I can get this kind of usage with CF, but this is making my card run hot.


You want 99% usage in game. If you're not getting a constant 99% you have a cpu bottleneck


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> You want 99% usage in game. If you're not getting a constant 99% you have a cpu bottleneck


not really

I mean usually it's right, but in bf4, I notice there's difference in performance on maps when on different servers. bf4 is really screwed or those super selected server providers are screwing us up.


----------



## Unknownm

Just reading these comments. Never had spawn issues , once in a blue moon it fails to connect to a server and after disabling frame pacing, HUGE FPS boost on my CF setup.

The biggest issue with this game is the random spawns. Least one spawn out of a round, it will place me where there is a enemy. Netcode still kinda wonkey, see players standing still yet moving around kinda looks funny. Only way to play this game well is to have ping below 80, anything past that it's just garbage in terms of hitting the enemy


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> What resolution and settings? I don't get anywhere near that with a 7870 XT (Tahiti LE 1536 shaders) at 1200/1500 and 8350 at 4.834 GHz


1080p. Low settings of course. You can't try to run settings your hardware can't handle and blame it on the game. I tested out high settings I think on single player and it was semi-playable at around 60 fps.


----------



## M3TAl

High is fine on an OC'ed to the max 7870 XT.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> You want 99% usage in game. If you're not getting a constant 99% you have a cpu bottleneck


Keep in mind it was mostly low settings.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> High is fine on an OC'ed to the max 7870 XT.


you should be getting more than that with a 7870, i had a FX8150 + 7950 and on low i used to get like 120+ FPS on low.

and now i have a i7 3930K + GTX460 OC and i can get like the between 80-110FPS with this new setup on low
just got that card in the meantime i save money to get eather a GTX780 o R9 290 depending on mantle tho.


----------



## BleepyEvans

Quick Poll, Normal or Hardcore?


----------



## Ghost12

delete double post


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BleepyEvans*
> 
> Quick Poll, Normal or Hardcore?


normal, snipers ruin hc imo


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BleepyEvans*
> 
> Quick Poll, Normal or Hardcore?


Normal.

It really doesn't seem like it makes people play any smarter and I'm not a huge fan of super low TTK.


----------



## BleepyEvans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> normal, snipers ruin hc imo


Hmm, ok see I'm a huge hardcore fan boy and I think the reason you hate hardcore is the reason I like it.
I know BF4 isn't a simulator but I just think that in real life if you get shot by a sniper chances are your gonna die.
If someone gets shot 5 times and keeps on running then whats the point.

And little things like the mini map, basically telling you where the enemy is before you have even seen them.
In hardcore you actually have to think about what your doing.

There is one thing I hate about HC at the moment in BF4 and thats the friendly icon. You basically have to have your scope on them for it to even show up. I've killed so many team mates accidentally, its crazy. But then again, thats going against my previous statement about realism and thinking about what your doing but hay.


----------



## grunion

HC all the way..

Just hope the sniper misses his first shot, then you have a chance.
I only play sniper on 1 map, dragon pass.


----------



## BleepyEvans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> HC all the way..
> 
> Just hope the sniper misses his first shot, then you have a chance.
> I only play sniper on 1 map, dragon pass.


I've had a few 98 dmg hits, on HC on Dragon Pass with the SRR. Not sure what was going on that night, but I raged alot.
My favourite sniping map is flood zone. Silk Road is also a nice one if the enemy is stupid enough.


----------



## moocowman

I feel the low TTK actually takes a lot away from the gun-play. Kind of like in CoD (specifically ones like MW2 and Ghosts which have an insanely low TTK) it's simply about shooting first and it encourages spraying since you don't really have to hit that many shots. With a higher TTK, accuracy is much more important.

I like the idea of certain things like radar being and 3D marking being disabled but I really don't like the trade-offs. I hate getting team-killed. Ironically, in close quarters people seem to be less cautious and play like it's CoD. It's really just not that fun for me.

I've never ran a BF3/4 server so if someone who has could answer this it would be much appreciated; Is it impossible to disable only certain features without it being considered hardcore or unranked? Such as keeping the normal TTK and friendly fire off but disable things like 3D marking? I believe this was possible in BC2.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I feel the low TTK actually takes a lot away from the gun-play. Kind of like in CoD (specifically ones like MW2 and Ghosts which have an insanely low TTK) it's simply about shooting first and it encourages spraying since you don't really have to hit that many shots. With a higher TTK, accuracy is much more important.
> 
> I like the idea of certain things like radar being and 3D marking being disabled but I really don't like the trade-offs. I hate getting team-killed. Ironically, in close quarters people seem to be less cautious and play like it's CoD. It's really just not that fun for me.
> 
> I've never ran a BF3/4 server so if someone who has could answer this it would be much appreciated; Is it impossible to disable only certain features without it being considered hardcore or unranked? Such as keeping the normal TTK and friendly fire off but disable things like 3D marking? I believe this was possible in BC2.


You can't change anything hardly, and it's getting worse with new server updates. Can't even turn off commander now or adjust the TK limit without loosing Normal/Hardcore status in Battlelog and going to Custom. Officially more than 125% tickets puts the server to UnRanked, luckily there's a plugin to hack that and stay Ranked with Normal/Hardcore preset. Custom servers just don't fill up as fast, people tend to be either a Normal or Hardcore player and search those. If you want to run a Custom server you can pick and choose all the different aspects.


----------



## ihatelolcats

do you still get weapon unlocks from kills in unranked or custom servers?


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> do you still get weapon unlocks from kills in unranked or custom servers?


Unranked is no XP or anything, used to either disable PunkBuster or set a password on the server, I don't think there's another reason to use it. Custom is the same as Hardcore/Normal. I think it effects the "Play Now" in Battlelog, anyone clicking that to join a game only goes to Normal or Hardcore preset servers with QuickMatch enabled on the server.


----------



## Stay Puft

Hardcore all the way. I actually look down on players who play on normal. Its sad really that they need a minimap, 3D spotting and health regeneration


----------



## lombardsoup

Hardcore for when I'm sober, normal for when I'm drunk

...and that's if the game doesn't crash after a few rounds. Months after release and its still having problems.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Hardcore all the way. I actually look down on players who play on normal. Its sad really that they need a minimap, 3D spotting and health regeneration


I'm split with this.
HC is more fun when squads work together. Game is harder. Most of the unique abilities are now useless.
Normal is easier to hop into and you can use all of the unique abilities and gadgets.

If the gadgets and abilities were still useful in HC then I'd play a lot more HC. I find many of the gadgets fun to use.


----------



## redalert

If you want a real challenge play normal and disable the HUD.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Hardcore all the way. I actually look down on players who play on normal. Its sad really that they need a minimap, 3D spotting and health regeneration


lol oh please. Maybe you should go play ARMA or something.

It's a _game_ and thus about entertainment, no? And what's "fun" is kind of subjective.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> lol oh please. Maybe you should go play ARMA or something.
> 
> It's a _game_ and thus about entertainment, no? And what's "fun" is kind of subjective.


Whatever you say noob....


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Hardcore all the way. I actually look down on players who play on normal. Its sad really that they need a minimap, 3D spotting and health regeneration


I look down on people who look down on people for having a different preference for what they find fun. You know, that's kind of what games are about..

It's so silly to look down on someone for something so stupid as whether they enjoy a more casual experience over a "hardcore" experience"


----------



## moocowman

You look down on people for something stupid so why can't we look down on you for having an elitist attitude?

As I've stated before, I don't play hardcore because it's more frustrating not because it's more challenging (thanks to friendly fire). I also prefer gun-play that's at least somewhat about skill and accuracy and yes, it does take more skill to put more shots in someone in succession and if you're not very accurate, they can fire right back and kill you. It rewards the player with better accuracy.

Would I prefer no 3D spotting and health regeneration? Sure. I don't exactly have a choice, though. It's either deal with those things and play normal or play hardcore a deal with things that make my experience much less enjoyable. Of course, there's unranked but I'm a fan of progression.

Some people may feel the same way as me. Some people will simply find normal a lot more fun. That doesn't make them a lesser being than you. Step off your high horse and don't go saying something with the intention of offending people then wonder why people get offended.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Hardcore all the way. I actually look down on players who play on normal. Its sad really that they need a minimap, 3D spotting and health regeneration


+1, have not played on ANY non-HC servers, and have been at rank 110 for over a month.


----------



## keikei

I lean towards hc for tdm. Al those doritos drive me crazy. I've been also doing a lot of vehicle stuff, and I like to use the 3rd person view in normal. Overall though hc is the more experienced player based. Not necessarily more mature, but generally more experienced. Still no fix to have optional marker remove from DICE.


----------



## ihatelolcats

i look down on you for looking down at me for looking down at normal mode players


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I'm not sure why so many of you are taking offense. You choose to play on the baby mode of the game. It's ok. Here's a binky now go watch teletubbies


I would actually say hardcore is baby mode. You need less shots to kill someone so I guess that means you're good? If I can drop a guy easily in normals and you can't then what does that say about you?

Find a server that has no 3d spotting, mini map, and health regen all while having normal health. When you do good there then come complain about how "easy" it is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> If you want a real challenge play normal and disable the HUD.




This guy knows what's up


----------



## Jack Mac

Most of the people who play HC and think they're good have a sub 1KD or a low 1 KD.
Inb4 "you only have a 3.47 K/D and you only play easy mode normal."


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Most of the people who play HC and think they're good have a sub 1KD or a low 1 KD.
> Inb4 "you only have a 3.47 K/D and you only play easy mode normal."


It just means you don't have a life if you have a KD like that.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> It just means you don't have a life if you have a KD like that.


lol


----------



## Ghost12

Hard core is easy mode, hence is always rammed with recon that cant get the HS in normal so anywhere will do in hc lol.


----------



## Indiegreg

So, double EXP for premium players, but even so, they haven't said anything about the progress of the patching of the game. I would rather hear the progress they have made, than getting some EXP.


----------



## the9quad

I agree with the above. There is no hard mode in bf4 it's either easy mode low ttk in hc or easy mode spotting/regen in normal. There is no best of both worlds. If you think hc makes you pro, that says more about you than it does about hc mode.


----------



## ihatelolcats

reg mode is easier. you can afford to be slow and stupid. mistakes are easily forgiven. whereas in hardcore you most likely will die if you make a mistake.


----------



## Thoth420

Hey all what FoV is everyone using? Looking for something with a good balance of situational awareness without compromising target size. 1920 x 1080 24 inch screen.


----------



## redalert

Anything over 90 FOV at 1080P feels weird. When you are moving around its seems like running around faster than you actually are. I remember someone here complaining that one of the patches screwed up things again for them but it was the FOV that caused the problem. It comes down to personal preference though.


----------



## BradleyW

Just hit level 50.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Anything over 90 FOV at 1080P feels weird. When you are moving around its seems like running around faster than you actually are. I remember someone here complaining that one of the patches screwed up things again for them but it was the FOV that caused the problem. It comes down to personal preference though.


It seems like every time I change a sight for a weapon(still unlocking stuff) everything shifts....very odd. Also noticed you have to sprint then ADS in and out before FoV changes take effect. Which brings me to another point...running feels very odd(no matter the FoV) as if I am always detached from my characters actual position(and I mean like 10 meters or greater detached not the typical 3D on 2D screen effect). The only word for it I can think of is: offputting


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Just hit level 50.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


+ blast that double xp when it kicks in, fly through the levels.


----------



## Krusher33

Saw a video earlier today. Said a rumor. A guy asked an EA customer service about when 2nd Assault will be out for PC. CS rep said sometime in February.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> you should be getting more than that with a 7870, i had a FX8150 + 7950 and on low i used to get like 120+ FPS on low.
> 
> and now i have a i7 3930K + GTX460 OC and i can get like the between 80-110FPS with this new setup on low
> just got that card in the meantime i save money to get eather a GTX780 o R9 290 depending on mantle tho.


Never played on low or medium so I wouldn't know what the FPS is. Plus I lock it to 80 max.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> reg mode is easier. you can afford to be slow and stupid. mistakes are easily forgiven. whereas in hardcore you most likely will die if you make a mistake.


Aren't you supposed to go slower in hardcore? You should be a little more cautious of your actions and aware of your surroundings since you die faster and have less information. However, I hardly ever see people playing more cautiously in hardcore which is why it's so frustrating for me.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> reg mode is easier. you can afford to be slow and stupid. mistakes are easily forgiven. whereas in hardcore you most likely will die if you don't camp.


fixed that for ya.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> reg mode is easier. you can afford to be slow and stupid. mistakes are easily forgiven. whereas in hardcore you most likely will die if you make a mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you supposed to go slower in hardcore? You should be a little more cautious of your actions and aware of your surroundings since you die faster and have less information. However, I hardly ever see people playing more cautiously in hardcore which is why it's so frustrating for me.
Click to expand...

slow as in slow to react


----------



## BradleyW

I find HC easier. I can kill people from hip fire and mid range using 1 or 2 bursts. I've only played 3 or 4 HC matches. I don't like it that much. HC felt much better on BF3.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I find HC easier. I can kill people from hip fire and mid range using 1 or 2 bursts. I've only played 3 or 4 HC matches. I don't like it that much. HC felt much better on BF3.


I just end up killing more people and dying more in HC. Its not harder in any way, just more surprises, getting shot by your own people or them walking into your line of fire.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> slow as in slow to react


Right..

However, being slow and "stupid" in either mode is still going to result in that person performing poorly against those with better reaction times and accuracy. Normal mode isn't that much more forgiving for those with slower reaction times.


----------



## ihatelolcats

oh, please. it so is. the ttk is lower so you can run and heal most of the time
edit i mean higher. takes longer to kill


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> oh, please. it so is. the ttk is lower so you can run and heal most of the time
> edit i mean higher. takes longer to kill


Completely ignoring the first part of what I said.. Those people are still going to get destroyed by better players.

This whole thing is kind of silly. Playing hardcore doesn't really mean you're a better player. If that's what you prefer then fine, but people who look down on and belittle those who have a different preference need to step off their high horse.

*edit* More tips and tricks from JackFrags.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I find HC easier. I can kill people from hip fire and mid range using 1 or 2 bursts. I've only played 3 or 4 HC matches. I don't like it that much. HC felt much better on BF3.


I as well find HC to be easier. The only reason I play HC is to snipe. In regular mode I play with everthing but a sniper rifle. In HC,I can tear apart a map with an SRR sniper rifle, and its one shot kills.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Most of the people who play HC and think they're good have a sub 1KD or a low 1 KD.
> Inb4 "you only have a 3.47 K/D and you only play easy mode normal."


Judgeing a person by K/D is an inaccurate way to measure a players skill in BF4. Not everyone plays the same. Some guys like to sneak around, ignoring the objective, and rack up kills.

My K/D is on the low side, 1.30, but I'm always in the top 3 at the end of a match, and my SPM never dips below 1000.

But, that's me, I don't care about my K/D and run head first to a flag or bombsite. I have much more fun working an objective than o do killing other players.

I could play domination and rack up a decent K/D, but what fun is that. So long as I am always in the top 3 and my SPM stays over 1000 I'm happy.


----------



## keikei

Welp, just played a few rounds with the jet (noob style). Had 1 jet vet and he totally dominated the air. 4 vs 1, it didnt matter. Gotta admire that...while my flaming plane dives into the sea.


----------



## Jack Mac

I play a lot of 48P rush, which can be somewhat slow paced, so I only have a SPM of 583 but I always top my team and plant/disarm when I can.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Welp, just played a few rounds with the jet (noob style). Had 1 jet vet and he totally dominated the air. 4 vs 1, it didnt matter. Gotta admire that...while my flaming plane dives into the sea.


Yeah.. that's what I meant about there being kind of a huge skill gap when it comes to jets. Good pilots are really hard to take down. xD Was he using an attack jet or stealth jet?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I play a lot of 48P rush, which can be somewhat slow paced, so I only have a SPM of 583 but I always top my team and plant/disarm when I can.


48 player rush.. slow paced?







I find rush frustrating with 32 players, I couldn't handle any more than that. It feels almost impossible when you're attacking. Just like domination, 24 players is the sweet spot for me. More focused, more competitive and less of a massive cluster-fudge (I seriously hope I don't get an infraction for that..).

I tend to be in the top 3 in a good amount of the matches I play. I usually stick to large conquest or domination depending on my mood. Whether or not I do good in large conquest depends on how I'm feeling. I almost always do great in domination, though, especially if I'm squad leader. I couldn't care less about my KDR. Mine's around 1.42 because I'm a much more aggressive player and PTO like a crazy person. I also like to fool around a bit too much.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Welp, just played a few rounds with the jet (noob style). Had 1 jet vet and he totally dominated the air. 4 vs 1, it didnt matter. Gotta admire that...while my flaming plane dives into the sea.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Yeah.. that's what I meant about there being kind of a huge skill gap when it comes to jets. Good pilots are really hard to take down. xD Was he using an attack jet or stealth jet?


Attack Jet, and i'm sure fully upgraded as well. He tore...me....up! I was basically trying to avoid him all round, but he always found me.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> I as well find HC to be easier. The only reason I play HC is to snipe. In regular mode I play with everthing but a sniper rifle. In HC,I can tear apart a map with an SRR sniper rifle, and its one shot kills.


It seems quite unimpressive to me that the only reason you'll go and play hardcore is just to exploit an OP weapon. In fact we had to put the sniper limiter on our hardcore server and it's just there to get rid of the many people like you


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> It seems quite unimpressive to me that the only reason you'll go and play hardcore is just to exploit an OP weapon. In fact we had to put the sniper limiter on our hardcore server and it's just there to get rid of the many people like you


Lol, I'm not trying to impress anyone when I play HC. The only reason I play HC is for sniping. I really tear it up with the SRR, with one shot foot kills, ha ha.

I prefer to play large conquest, and I have yet to find a decent HC server for large conquest.

Perhaps there are decent HC servers out there, but the ones I've played in make it tough to play as anything but a sniper. Nothing worse than almost setting a bomb in RUSH, only to have a friendly kill you with a nade.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Attack Jet, and i'm sure fully upgraded as well. He tore...me....up! I was basically trying to avoid him all round, but he always found me.


That's what I figured. A good pilot in an attack jet is nearly unstoppable. The 30mm cannon melts through just about everything.. It seems like it takes other jets down in an instant.

On the topic of normal vs hardcore sniping.. I definitely prefer normal sniping. I like sniping to rely on headshots. Although, it seems some rifles can one-shot to the chest if you're close enough. I was fooling around with the .338 with an ACOG and suppressor the other day and I was getting a lot of one hit kills to the chest at closer ranges. Aggressive recon ftw! xD


----------



## Swolern

Hey guys BF4 is not letting me get into MP. I get this message:
Quote:


> You need to be online with your PC soldier Swolern to remotely join friends or servers. When Battlelog is connected to the game, the blue Unified Game Manager bar will be shown in the bottom of the screen.


I uninstalled Battlelog, but now BF4 will not prompt to install battlelog. Anyone know a link where I can download it manually?

*EDIT:*
It was damn IE. I hate that program. I never should have left Chrome. Works now.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

I'm having troulbe joining MP the last few days, I'm on firefox, as far as I can tell origin and BL are latest version

It starts joining, the BF4 icon comes up and then BL says 'game disconnected, could not join server'


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Hey guys BF4 is not letting me get into MP. I get this message:
> I uninstalled Battlelog, but now BF4 will not prompt to install battlelog. Anyone know a link where I can download it manually?
> 
> *EDIT:*
> It was damn IE. I hate that program. I never should have left Chrome. Works now.


I'm starting to dislike Chrome. I've been having a lot of weird problems with it lately such as websites refusing to load that had loaded before and continue to load on Firefox. The only problem is, I'm not a fan of Firefox so I stick with Chrome.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> I'm having troulbe joining MP the last few days, I'm on firefox, as far as I can tell origin and BL are latest version
> 
> It starts joining, the BF4 icon comes up and then BL says 'game disconnected, could not join server'


Have you by any chance tried to manually update Punkbuster?


----------



## Jack Mac

I prefer Firefox but have to use Chrome because my 290 has problems with Firefox's flash player.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> I'm having troulbe joining MP the last few days, I'm on firefox, as far as I can tell origin and BL are latest version
> 
> It starts joining, the BF4 icon comes up and then BL says 'game disconnected, could not join server'


Same here from Chrome so don't go all nuts changing browsers around it is a problem on their end. I close stuff and re open it until the problem subsides...sometimes re-installing PB works. Frankly it is quite a nuisance.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> I'm having troulbe joining MP the last few days, I'm on firefox, as far as I can tell origin and BL are latest version
> 
> It starts joining, the BF4 icon comes up and then BL says 'game disconnected, could not join server'


That is caused by corrupted server slots. Nothing to do with browser or anything else. If servers run for longer than 24 hours or so without a reset slots can become corrupted in BF4. There is no fix yet.

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1tsz1l/the_could_not_join_error_visualized_by_an_admin/


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> reg mode is easier. you can afford to be slow and stupid. mistakes are easily forgiven. whereas in hardcore you most likely will die if you make a mistake.


Agree on those points, but Normal has it's difficulties. 3d spotting, its for Everyone, even yourself. 100 health, you can survive a lot of mistakes, and get away with stupid things, but so can your enemies. Map really helps, but again, that helps everyone, so its an even dis/advantage.

I liked HC better in BF3, i'm not sure if I can say that I prefer it in BF4... yet. Of course in BF3, it seems like it took a lot longer to kill someone, more bullets, always fighting against netcode or suppression, that made Normal suck. In BF4 suppression is much less of a problem, netcode, meh could be comparable, but when your bullets can hit accurately a lot more of the time, people die much faster, so normal is alright. Maybe once I know all the maps and have all guns/equip unlocked, then I can go have some real fun in HC servers, but you don't want to be going into HC with any disadvantages than what the game mode already has.


----------



## Kuivamaa

I reinstalled BF3 tonight since BF4 is still a crashfest for me. Gunplay does feel different ,I somehow find BF4 to give me a more detailed recoil feedback. On the other hand I had almost forgotten the feeling of getting shot and actually knowing how many times you got hit-in BF4 it feels instant or 2 hits at most-and had only one kill trade in a couple of hours of play,in BF4 I'd have like 50







. That said it feels like going back to your old sports car after using the newer model that is faster and has superior handling. The old model is still good albeit outclassed.


----------



## falcon26

Does BF4 still play like garbage in Windows 7 64 bit compared to Windows 8? I mean stutter choppiness etc ....


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Does BF4 still play like garbage in Windows 7 64 bit compared to Windows 8? I mean stutter choppiness etc ....


I don't have any issues with it. I've haven't had those kind of issues since the beta.


----------



## keikei

I've had a few server disconnects tonight, a lot more than norm. All small 32 player maps. Met a really non-team player (i'm being very nice here) and some base/spawn killers. I dont know how AA is still so powerful. They just literally sit there kill air and gain points. Either restrict their range a lot more or heavily reduce their missiles.


----------



## 856Media

I don't have any issues on my new build, its been working pretty good. AMD 8320FX, 16GB DDRS, R9 280X


----------



## keikei

So glad to see day 1 glitches still appearing in this game. How about you?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> So glad to see day 1 glitches still appearing in this game. How about you?


Whatchu talking about? Game is flawless GOTY 2014.


----------



## moocowman

I've never seen that glitch before..

I have had it take a couple seconds to load in my gun and everything at the beginning of the round but that's about it and obviously not a huge deal.

Unrelated, got around to playing with the A-91 after seeing Levelcap's review on it. I personally find it to be quite a bit better than what he made it seem. I don't know why I ended up skipping over it when I was leveling through the carbines, especially since it was one of my favorites in BF3, but I ended up missing it and now I'm regretting not using it sooner. xD It has a bit of recoil which makes medium range a bit tricky but I've found it to be manageable.


----------



## EVILNOK

This is still 1 of my favorite things to do in this game:


----------



## M3TAl

Seems a lot of people been having problems with their browsers. I literally had to just stop using Chrome due to broken side scrolling and causing my GPU to lose picture when on Hulu... Went back to a fresh Firefox install after many years, battlelog doesn't seem to work one single bit on it. However zero problems with my GPU using Firefox. Oh well, been playing Saints Row 4 anyways don't miss BF4 at all really.

Done with the game. Didn't get to try Mantle, the only reason I paid $26 for it in the first place.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> So glad to see day 1 glitches still appearing in this game. How about you?


Sometimes it takes more than 30secs to fully load my toon and the ammo after joining the map. I have died because of that a few times (not much you can do unarmed when you meet someone with a gun,right?) but it really doesn't bother me all that much-it's the client instability that have killed my will to play. I usually get back to the game after every client update,after crashing 5-6 times during the first 10 games, I stop and then load the campaign,and after crashing there 1-2 times I quit till next patch.


----------



## jason387

This video is totally worth watching.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=SMyliIAdwz8&hd=1


----------



## EliteReplay

i haven been playing BF4 since monday night.

*No single crash.
*No rubber banding.
*No Stuttering.
*No FPS drops.
*No weird glitches found yet while playing... oh wait i jumped a fence and i died xD

other than that my BF4 is running like butter smooth dont have any complaing about it.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

So I'm not sure if this means anything, but G2A.com is listing Second Assault as a preorder to be released on 25-02-2014.

https://www.g2a.com/battlefield-4-second-assault-origin-cd-key-preorder-global.html


----------



## jason387

Watch this-
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=SMyliIAdwz8&hd=1


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> This video is totally worth watching.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=SMyliIAdwz8&hd=1


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Watch this-
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=SMyliIAdwz8&hd=1


That's the second time you've linked that video.


----------



## calavera

Ran into new bugs today while playing. Couldn't spawn on my team mates or captured flags all of a sudden. This happened in the middle of a round. I spawned on our base every single time. This was on 64 player conquest so this was extremely annoying. My defib also stopped working. I couldn't res anyone no matter how close I was. I guess that's the price you pay for having double XP as a premium member.

I swear every time they "fix" something, they manage to break something that is totally unrelated.

Also, squad leaders should go to highest rank in squad or someone who actually knows what they're doing. Or you should be able to pass on squad leader position.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> That's the second time you've linked that video.


Must have worked because its the only battlefield video I have watched in this thread









Crazy.. This makes me want to play CS again.

Any suggestions for a better modern shooter than bf4?I was a huge cod2 realism player and CSS and CS 1.6

Lately I just play bf4 because I don't know what else to play


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> That's the second time you've linked that video.


It's worth watching. Should be on the front page of this thread.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> It's worth watching. Should be on the front page of this thread.


Irregardless, don't spam


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Irregardless, don't spam


Don't be rude







. If you don't like what I've posted and how I've posted it, ignore it!


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Don't be rude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If you don't like what I've posted and how I've posted it, ignore it!


I'm not being rude or trying to start a fight here.

You posted the same link twice in the space of just over 2 hours. That's spam







not sure why some people seem to be rather sensitive


----------



## OutlawII

Here i will post it






This should be on every page in this thread maybe they would fix this failure of a AAA game !


----------



## DuckKnuckle

lol


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> So I'm not sure if this means anything, but G2A.com is listing Second Assault as a preorder to be released on 25-02-2014.
> 
> https://www.g2a.com/battlefield-4-second-assault-origin-cd-key-preorder-global.html


I guess this means DICE/ EA now believe all issues with BF4 have now been solved


----------



## battleaxe

Watch this video. It should be on every page of the thread. Hey wait is there an echo in here? Is it spamming if we all do it?

LOL

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=SMyliIAdwz8&hd=1

There now its on the last 3 pages at least once.









Whats funny is I'm still playing BF3 instead of BF4. Not because I'm having issues, but I feel like until they get some of these things resolved for the majority of users I'll just stick with the old game. What's even more funny is that I visited my brother last night with the sole purpose of playing some BF3 and neither of us could connect all night. My friend was an hour and a half away and couldn't get on either. Then all the servers went empty so no-one was on for a while. We gave up, I went home and tried to fire it up and apparently they fixed the issue. But it was down for over 3 hours during a prime playing time. (Saturday night between 7 and 10pm)

Is this what we can expect from BF4 too? I'm starting to wonder if EA is abandoning BF3 altogether now, but not really fixing BF4 either. This kinda sucks. I've payed over 120.00 for these two games in the last 3 years and there are still way too many problems.

Is the game fun? Yes. Does it work most of the time? Yes. But it still seems bit lazy that we have to put up with this kind of thing this late after launch. Oh and don't forget; Mantle where are thee?


----------



## Tokkan

I had bigger issues with BF3 than BF4, more like Battlelog than the actual game tbh.
Currently Battlelog is working flawlessly and I can play both BF3 and BF4 without crashing, no weird bugs have happened to me.
Had to do a registry fix to play China Rising and that's about it. Read somewhere that there was a memory leak issue with BF4, don't know if true but I guess I don't play long enough for it to affect me.
Game is broken? Yes. Game should be fixed before released? Yes. Is it a company fault if the former doesn't happen? No.
Like the video said, the public gives them money and it just works.
So why spend more money to leave the public satisfied if they are still throwing money at you?
You wouldn't do it nor would I.
Proffit is the goal with every big corporation.
Customer satisfaction is not as important as proffit.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Watch this video. It should be on every page of the thread. Hey wait is there an echo in here? Is it spamming if we all do it?
> 
> LOL
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=SMyliIAdwz8&hd=1
> 
> There now its on the last 3 pages at least once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats funny is I'm still playing BF3 instead of BF4. Not because I'm having issues, but I feel like until they get some of these things resolved for the majority of users I'll just stick with the old game. What's even more funny is that I visited my brother last night with the sole purpose of playing some BF3 and neither of us could connect all night. My friend was an hour and a half away and couldn't get on either. Then all the servers went empty so no-one was on for a while. We gave up, I went home and tried to fire it up and apparently they fixed the issue. But it was down for over 3 hours during a prime playing time. (Saturday night between 7 and 10pm)
> 
> Is this what we can expect from BF4 too? I'm starting to wonder if EA is abandoning BF3 altogether now, but not really fixing BF4 either. This kinda sucks. I've payed over 120.00 for these two games in the last 3 years and there are still way too many problems.
> 
> Is the game fun? Yes. Does it work most of the time? Yes. But it still seems bit lazy that we have to put up with this kind of thing this late after launch. *Oh and don't forget; Mantle where are thee*?


There was a post on reddit that I linked here a few pages back showing mantle was going live at the end of this month. On a different note, I saw this video earlier today about issues that people commonly blame on netcode. This guy makes a good case that these issues are client side. Its been mentioned before but this guy does a really good in depth explanation for those that want to have an open mind and not just jump on the complain about netcode bandwagon


----------



## Thoth420

He says the netcode is fine...next sentence he says there are problems in the netcode that cannot be fixed. Video off.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> He says the netcode is fine...next sentence he says there are problems in the netcode that cannot be fixed. Video off.


I watched about half of it before I turned it off.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> He says the netcode is fine...next sentence he says there are problems in the netcode that cannot be fixed. Video off.


the netcode people are complaining about all the time is the server side stuff (i.e. dice fix netcode). The stuff he is showing in his explanation are client side (i.e. dice cant fix it). There is a big difference. But if you can't watch the whole video it doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## keikei

Does anyone know what happens to your exp when you get kicked by an admin for no apparent reason?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Does anyone know what happens to your exp when you get kicked by an admin for no apparent reason?


As far as I know if you don't rejoin the server you're still awarded it after the round ends.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> As far as I know if you don't rejoin the server you're still awarded it after the round ends.


That is true for a crash or quit, not sure if it applies for an administrator kick though. But you should be able to check the battle reports and see, you just have to wait for the round to end for it to show up.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> the netcode people are complaining about all the time is the server side stuff (i.e. dice fix netcode). The stuff he is showing in his explanation are client side (i.e. dice cant fix it). There is a big difference. But if you can't watch the whole video it doesn't matter anyway.


I don't need someone with a nasal monotone voice that contradicts themselves and fumbles over their words to explain something to me that I already know. BF4 is flawed on multiple fronts.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> As far as I know if you don't rejoin the server you're still awarded it after the round ends.


Cool. Well, this is the name of the server: '[KNIGHTS] 70 Player - OFFICIAL - You Pick The Maps!' Not very honorable to kick someone out for no apparent reason. I could understand if I was trolling, but I wasnt. Some of these admins I tell yah. He was also playing AA (not a fan of).


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I don't need someone with a nasal monotone voice that contradicts themselves and fumbles over their words to explain something to me that I already know. BF4 is flawed on multiple fronts.


You know for an "information & discussion" thread there is an extreme lack of either 1 lately. He isn't contradicting himself and English probably isn't his 1st language. The way some of you guys in this thread act I know why there isn't much discussion anymore. The last 20-30 pages of this thread is evidence enough. For those that have trouble understanding what he is saying but care about this issue, to borrow a quote from the comments on the video:

"Main point of the first test is that on client2 (person getting shot) the hit registers 3-4 frames before a hit indicator is shown/health is taken away. This proves that the information IS there (thus the netcode is working properly in this aspect) but something else is causing the 3-4 frame extra delay.
Test 2 explains that there are some situations that can't be fixed because of inherent network lag (no amount of tweaking and optimization can fix this sort of thing)
Test 3 demonstrates how multiple hits are registered in a single frame on client2, which makes 1 hit appear to do double damage etc..."

original thread is here:

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1w7ls2/bad_bf4_netcode_no_its_a_clientside_issue_pc/


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> There was a post on reddit that I linked here a few pages back showing mantle was going live at the end of this month. On a different note, I saw this video earlier today about issues that people commonly blame on netcode. This guy makes a good case that these issues are client side. Its been mentioned before but this guy does a really good in depth explanation for those that want to have an open mind and not just jump on the complain about netcode bandwagon


lol, this guy doesn't even understand what he's even talking about. What he's mentioning is not client sided issues. Not to mention the amount of times he contradicted himself is rather amusing.

You also ideally should be testing these issues on LAN, where ping is at it's very lowest.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> lol, this guy doesn't even understand what he's even talking about. *What he's mentioning is not client sided issues*. Not to mention the amount of times he contradicted himself is rather amusing.
> 
> You also ideally should be testing these issues on LAN, where ping is at it's very lowest.


Dice's lead technical scripter has said a few different times these sync issues are client-sided already for what its worth.


----------



## Ghost12

Whoever or whatever is at fault really does not matter, the core issues remain the same, its broken. Yes may be playable or fun in the main but that is just not acceptable. It needs repair. I just fired 2 tv missiles into a boat at point blank and no hit at all,shooting a guy in the back who was not aware of my presence in the same game and no hit markers, it is beyond frustrating sometimes.


----------



## Thoth420

The game is hardly fun at all and I find myself most often killing people who I know had no clue I was there until it was too late...alternatively that occurs to me on occasion. It is just terrible for an FPS and a shame because it is a fantastic looking game.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> The game is hardly fun at all and I find myself most often killing people who I know had no clue I was there until it was too late...


That's the best part, the stealth kill on a guy focusing on something the other way. I live for those - I like to chase guys so I can sneak up behind them.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> lol, this guy doesn't even understand what he's even talking about. What he's mentioning is not client sided issues. Not to mention the amount of times he contradicted himself is rather amusing.
> 
> You also ideally should be testing these issues on LAN, where ping is at it's very lowest.


Ping on avg for me is 2-5ms. Why would we need lan to test it?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> That's the best part, the stealth kill on a guy focusing on something the other way. I live for those - I like to chase guys so I can sneak up behind them.


That isn't even remotely what I am referring to.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

I seriously cannot fly choppers, do you guys change any settings to make it more natural? I was thinking exchanging A and D with X axis on the mouse. That would make aiming more intuitive to me.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> I seriously cannot fly choppers, do you guys change any settings to make it more natural? I was thinking exchanging A and D with X axis on the mouse. That would make aiming more intuitive to me.


Thats just.. weird.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Thats just.. weird.


But that would make it that so that when you moved the mouse to the left, the chopper turned to the left so that when you are aiming at something you can use your mouse to accurately control where your bullets are going. I guess to make it even easier you could turn off inversion of the y-axis so that it is basically like aiming with a gun on the ground. But maybe I am just crazy.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> I seriously cannot fly choppers, do you guys change any settings to make it more natural? I was thinking exchanging A and D with X axis on the mouse. That would make aiming more intuitive to me.


I always just use default keybinds for flying. The only keybind I change in the entire game is melee knife to side mouse button. It just takes practice. Best thing to do is jump in the test range and spend some time with the scout choppers. They are the easiest to learn and maneuver.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> As far as I know if you don't rejoin the server you're still awarded it after the round ends.


You do get points even if you rejoin the round, you just don't see it all in battlereport.


----------



## Ghost12

Oh dear.

http://bf4central.com/2014/01/youtube-producers-ea-broke-ftc-rules-battlefield-4-promotion/


----------



## Kuivamaa

We sort of knew that and even discussed it with Totally Dubbed here, about how levelcap didn't report any problems and how everything was fine and dandy for him.


----------



## keiko1

Not played bf4 in a month or so hopin it will sort itself out so i went on to find horrid rubberbanding in the game now which wasnt there before last patch ! Is there a solution or is it a widespread thing folks


----------



## daguardian

Every Battlefield since '42 has had numerous bugs and problems, and some of the fixes took years to patch, it was to be expected at every, something that just become one of those famous" Battlefield Moments"

But this is pretty poor, not by EA as we know how they operate, but of the YTers for not to disclosing their endorsement truthfully, but hey, I guess its just another sign of the times.


----------



## keiko1

OH well back to assetto corsa then .


----------



## thelude

Surprise surprise, Mantle getting delayed another month.

source


----------



## Clexzor

lol this game could have been good....its ridled with small and large bugs...the crashing and isconnects are launch were shady as hell and patched very slowly and poorly...the way the game was released is a total insult to every gamer...if you like the game cool but you cannot deny the fact that it is a turd rolled into glitter....this has to stop or it will simply kill the gaming industry...

This is 2014....games should be improving not going backwards. Yes the more advanced engines becomes...but that is no excuse if games become aharder to make than you simply spend more time on it....you don't rush it out and give the middle finder to your customers.

I used to have abotut 10 friends on my list that played hardcore they no longer even log on that's how sad it is....

also amd should have seen this coming...they simply don't want to put mantle on bf4 but I think at this point that have no choice...and they are scared that because bf4 is a flop that people will view mantle as the same.
Shooter games are simply trash to the core now....I will avoid all fps games for years to come and stick with mmo's no they are not perfect either but id rather buy drugs than spend my hard earned mnoney on an ea title again


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelude*
> 
> Surprise surprise, Mantle getting delayed another month.
> 
> source


Although it doen't seem like too much of a stretch that they would yet again delay it that article doesn't look even remotely reliable.
EA chat support from some random indian person who seems to be struggling with the language is never a reliable source.
Why would his name be blurred anyway ?

Oh and what's this about an R9 290X getting 55fps with Mantle compared to 38 with DX11 on ULTRA 1080p settings ? Are those APUs really that bad !?


----------



## selk22

Was I also the only one very disappointed by not having the Co-op campaign like in bf3? First day bf4 launched me and a friend booted it up to beat the game first, to find that it was only single player and the incentive was really only to get the weapons for multiplayer you desired. I hope that the next battlefield will take things more seriously for the community's sake.


----------



## OutlawII

Mantle delayed? Surprise surprise, AMD and EA working together biggest fail yet!


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Was I also the only one very disappointed by not having the Co-op campaign like in bf3? First day bf4 launched me and a friend booted it up to beat the game first, to find that it was only single player and the incentive was really only to get the weapons for multiplayer you desired. I hope that the next battlefield will take things more seriously for the community's sake.


Imho, co-op the way it was done in BF3 was crap, especially that hostage snipe mission, miss one shot and you would have to start from scratch. I wish BF4 had co-op but I'd rather it be the kind we find at Far Cry 3/Borderlands 2.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> We sort of knew that and even discussed it with Totally Dubbed here, about how levelcap didn't report any problems and how everything was fine and dandy for him.


But if you have your own pair of eyes you could see plenty of bugs that he didn't mention in his gameplay videos prior to release. Even the maps were missing textures at certain viewing angles...it was obvious and when he said nothing....I got my first taste of what to expect. Skyrimfield 4

2012 was weak and 2013 could have easily just been deleted entirely. I am never preordering a thing(not even from Square) again. Chances are just going back to not buying games period. For someone who has been gaming since 1985 I am about to just buy a 3DS and call it a day.


----------



## Ghost12

New nvidia beta driver up, Bf4 now good whatever that means lol


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> New nvidia beta driver up, Bf4 now good whatever that means lol


----------



## keikei

Oh boy, more delays. Not sure which one is the unicorn at this stage. Mantle or 2nd Assault for pc? I can only laugh.


----------



## BroHamBone

Wow, stupid survey is now full? I guess they want opinions from 100s of players instead of thousands. Good one EA, jack offs.


----------



## keikei

^What survey do you speak of? I would like to see it, for entertainment purposes of course.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Mantle delayed? Surprise surprise, AMD and EA working together biggest fail yet!


OMG total shocker...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Oh boy, more delays. Not sure which one is the unicorn at this stage. Mantle or 2nd Assault for pc? I can only laugh.


Definitely Mantle. At least Second Assault has seen the light of day on 1 platform.


----------



## Ghost12

Incoming patch sounds promising..........................dependant on what else it breaks.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3OriBfwJ74


----------



## bluedevil

Need some more input. Looking at doing Eyefinity with 2 15" and my 24".
http://www.overclock.net/t/1462479/eyefinity-with-2-different-sized-monitors#post_21667282

Specifically in Bf4.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Does BF4 still play like garbage in Windows 7 64 bit compared to Windows 8? I mean stutter choppiness etc ....
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any issues with it. I've haven't had those kind of issues since the beta.
Click to expand...

Same, runs good on Win 7.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> So glad to see day 1 glitches still appearing in this game. How about you?


Yep, i've seen that. Usually its not quite that bad, or sometimes worse. Spawn in with NO gun or body showing, usually lasts about 10-15 seconds before i can see my kit again. I've also seen some really weird pistol placement as well, like it hovering 2 feet in front of me and aiming sideways...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Oh dear.
> 
> http://bf4central.com/2014/01/youtube-producers-ea-broke-ftc-rules-battlefield-4-promotion/


That is shameful. To argue, for the youtubers, they didn't have to expose all the bugs/glitches, which many would assume would be fixed by launch (haha), but rather to highlight all the new, good stuff about the game, while it is in Beta.. Still, they should have mentioned they were sponsored, have to play by the rules when you're talking about money.


----------



## BroHamBone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> ^What survey do you speak of? I would like to see it, for entertainment purposes of course.


http://s861.photobucket.com/user/BroHamBone/media/image_zpscafb0db7.jpg.html

I just think it's funny I get the email then am "oops sorry survey full" message. Why send out the survey if they are accepting a small amount of entries.


----------



## BroHamBone

Double post


----------



## Ghost12

Upcoming vehicle tweaks

http://blogs.battlefield.com/2014/01/bf4-balancing-vehicles/?utm_campaign=bf-social-us-socom-tw-social-us-socom-tw-balancingbf4-vehicles&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social&sourceid=bf-social-us-socom-tw-social-us-socom-tw-balancingbf4-vehicles&cid=19568


----------



## Sheyster

Anybody install the new nVidia beta driver yet? Anything to report, good or bad, as far as BF4 is concerned?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Upcoming vehicle tweaks
> 
> http://blogs.battlefield.com/2014/01/bf4-balancing-vehicles/?utm_campaign=bf-social-us-socom-tw-social-us-socom-tw-balancingbf4-vehicles&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social&sourceid=bf-social-us-socom-tw-social-us-socom-tw-balancingbf4-vehicles&cid=19568


Thank you DICE. Hope those AA punks are crying right now! Ha ha ha. Sorry, that was really immature.







AA has been OWNING the skies till now.

To the AA players:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Upcoming vehicle tweaks
> 
> http://blogs.battlefield.com/2014/01/bf4-balancing-vehicles/?utm_campaign=bf-social-us-socom-tw-social-us-socom-tw-balancingbf4-vehicles&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social&sourceid=bf-social-us-socom-tw-social-us-socom-tw-balancingbf4-vehicles&cid=19568


Summarize please, link is not working for me.

If it nerfs AA I'm all for it


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Summarize please, link is not working for me.
> 
> If it nerfs AA I'm all for it


UPCOMING VEHICLE TWEAKS

Aircraft and Anti-Aircraft
1) Reduced the total amount of missiles carried by the Mobile Anti-Aircraft vehicles from 6 to 4. The total carried missiles were making it impossible for helicopters to use counter measures to avoid the MAA's attacks.

2) Reduced the velocity of the MAA's default 20MM CANNON from 1200m/s to 800m/s to match the 30MM CANNON. This reduction reduces the distance projectiles will travel and should prevent situations where the MAA could engage enemy vehicles without leaving its protected home base. The damage of the cannons remains unchanged, and aircraft, especially helicopters, should remain wary of getting too close to a MAA.

3) Reduced the physical impact of all Anti-Aircraft missiles to prevent helicopters from flipping uncontrollably when hit. The damage values have not been changed.

4) Reduced the cone in which ACTIVE RADAR missiles search for targets, making them require a higher level of skill in predicting where a target will be when the missile is fired. The missiles were previously too easy to aim at long range, making them a guaranteed hit and a clear advantage over the other missile types.

5) Increased the direct damage done by the Attack Helicopter's gunner cannon. The gunner will be better able to assist the pilot in taking down vehicle targets with this change.

6) Increased the direct hit damage of the Zuni Rockets for Attack Helicopters. The rate of fire of these rockets combined with their smaller magazine pool made them a poor choice over the other two rocket types.

7) Reduced the splash damage and maximum splash damage range of the Scout Helicopter 25MM CANNONS. These weapons were too effective against infantry with a higher splash, making them a clear choice over the 7.62 MINIGUNS in all combat situations. The 25MM CANNONS are intended to give the Scout Helicopter some measure of effectiveness against vehicles, at a clear trade off in effectiveness vs. infantry.

Tanks and Anti-Tank
1) Reduced the "intelligence" of the MBT LAW missiles, requiring the player to aim the missile closer to their target before the smart projectile will activate. Additionally, the MBT LAW now reloads slightly slower. This keeps the MBT LAW in its role of an easy to use, fire and forget weapon available to all Engineers, while also balancing it with the other rocket launchers in favor of skilled AT shots. Finally, a bug where the MBT LAW would pass through an ACTIVE PROTECTION shield has been fixed.

2) Fixed an issue where ACTIVE PROTECTION and the MP-APS did not properly stop 12G FRAG rounds.

3) Reduced the range where the M2 SLAM will do maximum damage to vehicles from 6M to 3M. Players will now need to be craftier when placing the M2 SLAM in order to get the full damage potential of this ambush anti vehicle weapon. This change is to primarily counter a tactic of placing 3 mines in the same spot to guarantee a kill on any vehicle passing within 6m. The range was deemed to be too large, making the M2 SLAM far superior to the M15 AT MINE.

4) Reduced the damage the STAFF shell does to all targets by 25%. This should balance the ease of use of the STAFF shell with its damage potential.


----------



## Aparition

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



4) Reduced the damage the STAFF shell does to all targets by 25%. This should balance the ease of use of the STAFF shell with its damage potential.



Isn't the issue the rapid firing ability to shoot the Staff and primary shell almost instantly? not the damage?


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> UPCOMING VEHICLE TWEAKS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Aircraft and Anti-Aircraft
> 1) Reduced the total amount of missiles carried by the Mobile Anti-Aircraft vehicles from 6 to 4. The total carried missiles were making it impossible for helicopters to use counter measures to avoid the MAA's attacks.
> 
> 2) Reduced the velocity of the MAA's default 20MM CANNON from 1200m/s to 800m/s to match the 30MM CANNON. This reduction reduces the distance projectiles will travel and should prevent situations where the MAA could engage enemy vehicles without leaving its protected home base. The damage of the cannons remains unchanged, and aircraft, especially helicopters, should remain wary of getting too close to a MAA.
> 
> 3) Reduced the physical impact of all Anti-Aircraft missiles to prevent helicopters from flipping uncontrollably when hit. The damage values have not been changed.
> 
> 4) Reduced the cone in which ACTIVE RADAR missiles search for targets, making them require a higher level of skill in predicting where a target will be when the missile is fired. The missiles were previously too easy to aim at long range, making them a guaranteed hit and a clear advantage over the other missile types.
> 
> 5) Increased the direct damage done by the Attack Helicopter's gunner cannon. The gunner will be better able to assist the pilot in taking down vehicle targets with this change.
> 
> 6) Increased the direct hit damage of the Zuni Rockets for Attack Helicopters. The rate of fire of these rockets combined with their smaller magazine pool made them a poor choice over the other two rocket types.
> 
> 7) Reduced the splash damage and maximum splash damage range of the Scout Helicopter 25MM CANNONS. These weapons were too effective against infantry with a higher splash, making them a clear choice over the 7.62 MINIGUNS in all combat situations. The 25MM CANNONS are intended to give the Scout Helicopter some measure of effectiveness against vehicles, at a clear trade off in effectiveness vs. infantry.
> 
> Tanks and Anti-Tank
> 1) Reduced the "intelligence" of the MBT LAW missiles, requiring the player to aim the missile closer to their target before the smart projectile will activate. Additionally, the MBT LAW now reloads slightly slower. This keeps the MBT LAW in its role of an easy to use, fire and forget weapon available to all Engineers, while also balancing it with the other rocket launchers in favor of skilled AT shots. Finally, a bug where the MBT LAW would pass through an ACTIVE PROTECTION shield has been fixed.
> 
> 2) Fixed an issue where ACTIVE PROTECTION and the MP-APS did not properly stop 12G FRAG rounds.
> 
> 3) Reduced the range where the M2 SLAM will do maximum damage to vehicles from 6M to 3M. Players will now need to be craftier when placing the M2 SLAM in order to get the full damage potential of this ambush anti vehicle weapon. This change is to primarily counter a tactic of placing 3 mines in the same spot to guarantee a kill on any vehicle passing within 6m. The range was deemed to be too large, making the M2 SLAM far superior to the M15 AT MINE.
> 
> 4) Reduced the damage the STAFF shell does to all targets by 25%. This should balance the ease of use of the STAFF shell with its damage potential.


Awesome...
Langcam dam AA was in need of that fix.

So the staff shell fix, reduce damage by 25%, I could have swore damage was already @ 25%.
They need to fix the staff reload, 3 shots off to one sabot/he round iirc.


----------



## keikei

I'm cool with the scout heli damage tweaking. Being that mobile in the air with the spread damage as is id consider slightly OP. At least i can fly longer then 5 seconds in the air when i take off from my base.


----------



## InsideJob

Moved


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Got an extra BF4 key from my GPU. $30 obo, PM me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No marketplace section for games... Figured I'd post here


It would be under Software.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> 7) Reduced the splash damage and maximum splash damage range of the Scout Helicopter 25MM CANNONS. These weapons were too effective against infantry with a higher splash, making them a clear choice over the 7.62 MINIGUNS in all combat situations. The 25MM CANNONS are intended to give the Scout Helicopter some measure of effectiveness against vehicles, at a clear trade off in effectiveness vs. infantry.


I am going to miss the old Scout helo infantry pwnage with the 25mm cannons.














2200+ kills so far in Scouts.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> It would be under Software.


Yes thanks


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Reduced the damage the STAFF shell does to all targets by 25%. This should balance the ease of use of the STAFF shell with its damage potential.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't the issue the rapid firing ability to shoot the Staff and primary shell almost instantly? not the damage?


Damage reduced for 25 to 20 but no reload glitch fix so pointess imo, the Aa nerfs wont make a slight bit of difference to decent AA players I dont think, but may discourage tha baddie camping lol.


----------



## Aparition

I enjoy the AA.
doesn't impact me at all really.

I shoot off missiles in order to scare or as a first strike. I do all my killing with the gun!


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I enjoy the AA.
> doesn't impact me at all really.
> 
> I shoot off missiles in order to scare or as a first strike. I do all my killing with the gun!


Sure you do.
Sure you do.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Sure you do.
> Sure you do.


Lol missiles disable the chopper, gun rips it to pieces.
Maybe I have been playing against decent pilots but relying on missiles would only do damage before they would evade and repair on the other side of the map.

They can't escape the gun


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Lol missiles disable the chopper, gun rips it to pieces.
> Maybe I have been playing against decent pilots but relying on missiles would only do damage before they would evade and repair on the other side of the map.
> 
> They can't escape the gun


LOL. Bet you think you're good at the game too.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> LOL. Bet you think you're good at the game too.


Well I'd use Zuni rockets primarily as anti-air but I kept getting banned for hacking. So they all make me use the regular overpowered stuff.
I just play along with everyone else.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Well I'd use Zuni rockets primarily as anti-air but I kept getting banned for hacking. So they all make me use the regular overpowered stuff.
> I just play along with everyone else.


Just use the 30mm cannon, most of the Bf4 pilots think its Bf3 and fly accordingly, easy kills any map with a team dedicated Maa ( not flag controlled). No radar missiles required. Zunis are for infantry in My mobile AA


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Just use the 30mm cannon, most of the Bf4 pilots think its Bf3 and fly accordingly, easy kills any map with a team dedicated Maa ( not flag controlled). No radar missiles required. Zunis are for infantry in My mobile AA











I know, I was joking around with the previous comment to my post. I do use the 30mm.
It is fun to ambush a tank with the Zuni's though


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

its some hard to get the attack chopter in this game


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> its some hard to get the attack chopter in this game


Yeah, only certain levels have it, and theres only 1 available. Very hard to level up if you dont have CR (play air superiority all day). I've been trolling small servers myself to fly them.


----------



## the9quad




----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*


http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/18228-amd-mantle-for-bf4-kan-forsenas-ytterligare


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/18228-amd-mantle-for-bf4-kan-forsenas-ytterligare


https://twitter.com/repi/status/427944181823438848

https://twitter.com/repi/status/427944204283961344

dice dev>>>>amd rep>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>ea call center guy

gg though crap internet journalists on actually maybe you know confirming a potential story with a dev or something before publishing rumors. btw I can't read swedish so, I have no idea what you posted


----------



## keikei

Johan Andersson, suppose to be the tech director for frostbite. I was interested in what he was going to say on Mantle, UNTIL he finished the 1st minute of his presentation. All credibility lost for me. The vid looks like its to the investors/stockholders. Shameful really.

Johan Andersson discusses AMD's revolutionary Mantle API


----------



## IAmDay

This game is such Casual Casual


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Johan Andersson, suppose to be the tech director for frostbite. I was interested in what he was going to say on Mantle, UNTIL he finished the 1st minute of his presentation. All credibility lost for me. The vid looks like its to the investors/stockholders. Shameful really.
> 
> Johan Andersson discusses AMD's revolutionary Mantle API


what did you expect him to say or do? geez internet people will complain and hate people for anything.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> https://twitter.com/repi/status/427944181823438848
> 
> https://twitter.com/repi/status/427944204283961344
> 
> dice dev>>>>amd rep>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>ea call center guy
> 
> gg though crap internet journalists on actually maybe you know confirming a potential story with a dev or something before publishing rumors. btw I can't read swedish so, I have no idea what you posted


He says it wasn't "delayed" to Feb. But it also wasn't "delayed" until Jan either, because they never gave out an official release date. You can't delay something that was never scheduled. They played the same semantics games in Dec.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> what did you expect him to say or do? geez internet people will complain and hate people for anything.


I'm not complaining. I'm just pointing something out. No wonder EA is getting sued. They lied to the people with the big cash/money who can afford excellent lawyers. I dont hate DICE, they just lost my good faith and trust as a gamer.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> He says it wasn't "delayed" to Feb. But it also wasn't "delayed" until Jan either, because they never gave out an official release date. You can't delay something that was never scheduled. They played the same semantics games in Dec.


the pc industry sure is full of oily people when you try and nail them down on specifics huh. It's almost comical.


----------



## Krazee

People stop complaining about Mantle being delayed. It wont fix the damn game!!


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> People stop complaining about Mantle being delayed. It wont fix the damn game!!


Amen


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> This game is such Casual Casual


The majority games out there are casual. The majority of gamers out there are casual gamers. I would say just about anyone who plays games specifically for fun is a casual gamer.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> People stop complaining about Mantle being delayed. It wont fix the damn game!!


I think people more or less just want to see Mantle in action even if they don't own an AMD card. I'm sure most people here aren't under the impression that it's going to fix the game.

I kind of find it funny that there's a few people who post in this thread who do nothing but post negative comments about the game. I understand being upset if the game doesn't work for you, but is it really necessary to keep making these posts as if we didn't see it the first time? It's not like any of them are constructive in any way. It usually just boils down to "This game sucks!" or "This game is so broken! Lulz."

Meh. I guess I'm just glad the game works fine for me. At this point, I've gotten more gameplay out of BF4 than I did BF3 and it's only been a few months in. Now that they're finally starting to do balancing and gameplay tweaks, the game is just going to keep getting better for me. I also have a bunch of expansions to look forward to once I get premium. All I can say is this is the most fun I've had in a multiplayer FPS since Black Ops.

Yay for enjoyment and optimism!


----------



## steelkevin

It won't fix the game but it may very likely fix the massive FPS drops which would have to be one of my main issues with the game.
Even with everything set to low and FPS from 120 to about 200 it will still dip below or around 60 which is obviously a big issue.
And if I lock the fps to 60 with RivaTuner all it takes is a moderately populated server and a few gunshots for it to go all over the place (not the case on all maps though).

If Mantle can fix that and they finally release Second Assault then I'd be much more satisfied by the game's state.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Hackers everywhere . ESP and NoSpread/NoRecoil/NoBreath

Found the undetected hacks that everyone is using in 5 mins literally. It's a complete crap fest in almost every server now.

Wondering why people are one hitting you all the time with the stupidest guns = NoSpread + NoRecoil + NoBreath.

Not to mention external ESP users all over the place (imagine every person on the map spotted [q], that's ESP)

Sad. Didn't take them too long either.

NoSpread/NoRecoil/NoBreath was released last week. Spread like a Wild Fire.

External ESP was released yesterday. Has destroyed servers. But not as bad as NoSpread/NoRecoil/NoBreath. That thread on the website has 10,000 views and is currently undetected.

Anyone know if there's a way to submit these hacks somewhere to get them detected?

EDIT: Found a different NoRecoil/NoSpread/NoBreath on another site over 15,000 views


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Hackers everywhere . ESP and NoSpread/NoRecoil/NoBreath
> 
> Found the undetected hacks that everyone is using in 5 mins literally. It's a complete crap fest in almost every server now.
> 
> Wondering why people are one hitting you all the time with the stupidest guns = NoSpread + NoRecoil + NoBreath.
> 
> Not to mention external ESP users all over the place (imagine every person on the map spotted [q], that's ESP)
> 
> Sad. Didn't take them too long either.
> 
> NoSpread/NoRecoil/NoBreath was released last week. Spread like a Wild Fire.
> 
> External ESP was released yesterday. Has destroyed servers. But not as bad as NoSpread/NoRecoil/NoBreath. That thread on the website has 10,000 views and is currently undetected.
> 
> Anyone know if there's a way to submit these hacks somewhere to get them detected?
> 
> EDIT: Found a different NoRecoil/NoSpread/NoBreath on another site over 15,000 views


Not seen a single obvious hacker in 300 hours yet. Obviously they are there but by virtue of score not seen any of the bf3 definite type.


----------



## BleepyEvans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Not seen a single obvious hacker in 300 hours yet. Obviously they are there but by virtue of score not seen any of the bf3 definite type.


Don't think I've personally experienced any hackers yet. Seen plenty of PBans MULTIHACK messages. I've only played <100 hours though.


----------



## Aparition

I've seen some very suspicious scores on TDM servers. Not seen anything suspicious on Conquest though.
Saw a score of 73-2 and some people were complaining.
Heard reports of guys showing signs of aimbot, the twitch with instant shooting, but their scores were dismal. Hard to say.

I have not seen anything like in MW2 where you spawn and killed 100 times over in a row.
Probably hackers out there but it has not affected my fun level yet.


----------



## the9quad

I've only ran into one hacker on a pistol only locker server. Was heads shotting everyone with a Rex. The minute I said I was going to spectate and record him he left.


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I've only ran into one hacker on a pistol only locker server. Was heads shotting everyone with a Rex. The minute I said I was going to spectate and record him he left.


You do realize 90% of the people cheating don't make it obvious...hints why you think you've only ran into one or two people hacking...no that was just 2 idiots running full blown cheats....most folks are smart and only use small cheats like no recoil or wallhacks etc just upping there gameplay ...they don't run aimbot lol...youse your heads...









Heck the cheat forums almost just active as the game forum itself lol


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> You do realize 90% of the people cheating don't make it obvious...hints why you think you've only ran into one or two people hacking...no that was just 2 idiots running full blown cheats....most folks are smart and only use small cheats like no recoil or wallhacks etc just upping there gameplay ...they don't run aimbot lol...youse your heads...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck the cheat forums almost just active as the game forum itself lol


Thats funny and sad at the same time.


----------



## Jack Mac

Most of these cheaters must blow, even with their cheats, I have no problem dominating.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I've only ran into one hacker on a pistol only locker server. Was heads shotting everyone with a Rex. The minute I said I was going to spectate and record him he left.


I saw one blatant cheater on a pistol only server as well. It's to be expected on those Metro/Locker style maps that are grindfests though, at least the less secretive cheaters seem to show up in there the most with huge k:d and impossible accuracy, etc.

I haven't noticed to much else, there have been a few players that seemed to good to be true, but it is hard to judge. Hacks can be stealthed so easily. Makes it even harder to find them out when you are getting 1 shot due to bad netcode or glitches as well, lol.


----------



## keikei

Announcing the Battlefield 4 Player Appreciation Month





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



To thank you for your dedication and support, I'd like to announce the Battlefield 4 Player Appreciation Month. Starting on Saturday, February 1, DICE is saying THANK YOU to all players by hosting a month filled with fun community missions and daily giveaways that you get just for jumping into a match.

We appreciate all of the great feedback you continue to provide about all aspects of Battlefield 4. We take this very seriously, and hearing directly from you has helped to make the experience better. The latest information on our game updates can always be found in the BF4 Control Room, including a few new additions that I'm pleased to say are coming soon. First, we are further improving a number of items commonly referred to as "netcode". This will tighten the overall multiplayer experience, and we will be able to share these items with you in detail soon. In February, we're also re-introducing the fan favorite feature Platoons in its first iteration. In this added social layer, you can team up with your friends to create your own social space and accumulate stats together. We're also working on other feature additions that you've been asking for - stay tuned for more.

Now, let me walk you through some of the initiatives that we will be launching during Player Appreciation Month. We will have more announcements to make in the upcoming weeks, but below are some of the highlights.

BF4 Battlepacks
A Battlepack a Day
Every day that you log into the game in February, you'll receive a Bronze or Silver Battlepack. For those of you who haven't started opening your earned packs yet, these Battlepacks contain bonuses like XP Boosts and soldier camos. Normally, it would take approximately 30 hours gameplay to earn that many packs. Every day that you log a multiplayer game during the month of February, you will receive a new Battlepack. During weekdays, these will be Bronze, and during Saturdays and Sundays we will give away Silver Battlepacks. Remember to activate your earned XP boosts in the in-game menu to accelerate your progress.

ShortcutsShortcut Bundles
We are preparing two shortcut bundles for Battlefield 4 that we will make available for download at no cost during the Player Appreciation Month. These voluntary shortcut bundles will unlock all grenades and handguns for Battlefield 4 (the base game) so you can make up for lost time. Or if you're new to the game, they will help you catch up with players who have been on the Battlefield since launch. We will get back to you with more details once we have set release dates for these items.

For all of our Battlefield 4 Premium users, we're adding two additional weapon shortcuts, unlocking DMR's and shotguns. That way, if you like, you can quickly get your hands on a large portion of the weapons available in Battlefield 4.

Double XP Weekend
During the Player Appreciation Month, we'll be running a double XP weekend for all players. If you're one of our many Battlefield 4 Premium members, you'll also get an additional double XP weekend during the Player Appreciation Month as an added bonus.

Community Missions
You will be able to participate in global DICE Community Missions where you will work together to unlock Gold Battlepacks. During the first of these Community-wide challenges, we will ask you to grab a set number of dog tags during a specified time. More details on this first Community Mission in Battlefield 4 to follow.

DICE Developer Talks
Increased developer interaction and transparency on how we work is frequently requested from our fans. During Player Appreciation Month, we will host a number of interviews with some of the core developers of Battlefield 4. In these interviews, you can ask them about their line of work, the effort they've put into Battlefield 4, or in the case of our core gameplay designer, what the balancing process of Battlefield 4 looks like. We will announce the dates and channels for these developer interviews as the Player Appreciation Month kicks off.

We're going to have more information available on each of the Battlefield 4 Player Appreciation Month activities throughout February. Check back here for those details.

If you are currently playing Battlefield 4, we hope you enjoy this month-long community appreciation. If you haven't played in a little while, it's a great time to get back in the game. Whoever you are, we appreciate the time you spend with Battlefield 4, we thank you for your support and we hope to keep hearing from you on the Battlefield 4 forums on Battlelog. Here's to a great 2014!

Karl Magnus Troedsson, DICE VP & GM



*DICE finally addresses netcode. Yeah baby!


----------



## hamzta09

Why are people spreading false rumors around regarding mantle 24/7?

From dice themselves..


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> *DICE finally addresses netcode. Yeah baby!


Where?
You mean they try to milk their fans by playing the game even more, whilst ignoring the issues.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Why are people spreading false rumors around regarding mantle 24/7?
> 
> From dice themselves..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nvidia conspiracy?







Personally excited about the netcode (complicated issue, i'm not expecting a hotfix for this) and free daily battlepacks for next month!


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Where?
> You mean they try to milk their fans by playing the game even more, whilst ignoring the issues.


Please read the article before commenting.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Please read the article before commenting.


Oh really?

" First, we are further improving a number of items commonly referred to as "netcode"."

But they already said hitreg and netcode was fixed after beta... when will you people learn not to listen to whatever DICE say?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Oh really?
> 
> " First, we are further improving a number of items commonly referred to as "netcode"."
> 
> But they already said hitreg and netcode was fixed after beta... when will you people learn not to listen to whatever DICE say?


Whatever the 'netcode' is, something is still not right with the bullet mechanics/timing. I'm sure that involves a ton of things. I dont know. I just play the game. From all the complaints i thnk DICE has fiqured out what is wrong and how to fix it (hopefully).


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Whatever the 'netcode' is, something is still not right with the bullet mechanics/timing. I'm sure that involves a ton of things. I dont know. I just play the game. From all the complaints i thnk DICE has fiqured out what is wrong and how to fix it (hopefully).


took them ~2 years to fix BF3s "Netcode" but even then, it had issues.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> took them ~2 years to fix BF3s "Netcode" but even then, it had issues.


I wouldnt know. I picked up premium for bF3, but lost interest after the first dlc. I was even more of noob back then, so i really didnt notice the shooting inconsistencies. Kudos to you for sticking it out though.


----------



## jdstock76

the more i read about bf4 the less likely i am to buy it. sticking to bf3 for now. we'll see if it comes down in price soon maybe i'll invest.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> the more i read about bf4 the less likely i am to buy it. sticking to bf3 for now. we'll see if it comes down in price soon maybe i'll invest.


I recommend it, just dont buy full retail price. If you're expecting counter-strike precision....look somewhere else.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Announcing the Battlefield 4 Player Appreciation Month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> To thank you for your dedication and support, I'd like to announce the Battlefield 4 Player Appreciation Month. Starting on Saturday, February 1, DICE is saying THANK YOU to all players by hosting a month filled with fun community missions and daily giveaways that you get just for jumping into a match.
> 
> We appreciate all of the great feedback you continue to provide about all aspects of Battlefield 4. We take this very seriously, and hearing directly from you has helped to make the experience better. The latest information on our game updates can always be found in the BF4 Control Room, including a few new additions that I'm pleased to say are coming soon. First, we are further improving a number of items commonly referred to as "netcode". This will tighten the overall multiplayer experience, and we will be able to share these items with you in detail soon. In February, we're also re-introducing the fan favorite feature Platoons in its first iteration. In this added social layer, you can team up with your friends to create your own social space and accumulate stats together. We're also working on other feature additions that you've been asking for - stay tuned for more.
> 
> Now, let me walk you through some of the initiatives that we will be launching during Player Appreciation Month. We will have more announcements to make in the upcoming weeks, but below are some of the highlights.
> 
> BF4 Battlepacks
> A Battlepack a Day
> Every day that you log into the game in February, you'll receive a Bronze or Silver Battlepack. For those of you who haven't started opening your earned packs yet, these Battlepacks contain bonuses like XP Boosts and soldier camos. Normally, it would take approximately 30 hours gameplay to earn that many packs. Every day that you log a multiplayer game during the month of February, you will receive a new Battlepack. During weekdays, these will be Bronze, and during Saturdays and Sundays we will give away Silver Battlepacks. Remember to activate your earned XP boosts in the in-game menu to accelerate your progress.
> 
> ShortcutsShortcut Bundles
> We are preparing two shortcut bundles for Battlefield 4 that we will make available for download at no cost during the Player Appreciation Month. These voluntary shortcut bundles will unlock all grenades and handguns for Battlefield 4 (the base game) so you can make up for lost time. Or if you're new to the game, they will help you catch up with players who have been on the Battlefield since launch. We will get back to you with more details once we have set release dates for these items.
> 
> For all of our Battlefield 4 Premium users, we're adding two additional weapon shortcuts, unlocking DMR's and shotguns. That way, if you like, you can quickly get your hands on a large portion of the weapons available in Battlefield 4.
> 
> Double XP Weekend
> During the Player Appreciation Month, we'll be running a double XP weekend for all players. If you're one of our many Battlefield 4 Premium members, you'll also get an additional double XP weekend during the Player Appreciation Month as an added bonus.
> 
> Community Missions
> You will be able to participate in global DICE Community Missions where you will work together to unlock Gold Battlepacks. During the first of these Community-wide challenges, we will ask you to grab a set number of dog tags during a specified time. More details on this first Community Mission in Battlefield 4 to follow.
> 
> DICE Developer Talks
> Increased developer interaction and transparency on how we work is frequently requested from our fans. During Player Appreciation Month, we will host a number of interviews with some of the core developers of Battlefield 4. In these interviews, you can ask them about their line of work, the effort they've put into Battlefield 4, or in the case of our core gameplay designer, what the balancing process of Battlefield 4 looks like. We will announce the dates and channels for these developer interviews as the Player Appreciation Month kicks off.
> 
> We're going to have more information available on each of the Battlefield 4 Player Appreciation Month activities throughout February. Check back here for those details.
> 
> If you are currently playing Battlefield 4, we hope you enjoy this month-long community appreciation. If you haven't played in a little while, it's a great time to get back in the game. Whoever you are, we appreciate the time you spend with Battlefield 4, we thank you for your support and we hope to keep hearing from you on the Battlefield 4 forums on Battlelog. Here's to a great 2014!
> 
> Karl Magnus Troedsson, DICE VP & GM
> 
> 
> 
> *DICE finally addresses netcode. Yeah baby!


Hmm, not sure how I feel about free unlocks of all the weapons. I like the idea of being able to use them, but unlocking them is half the fun. And I know I could always just not use the shortcut, but come on, that's not happening.


----------



## Loktar Ogar

^ I agree. I don't feel like buying the retail price just to play it. So i ended up buying in Black Friday sale in Amazon... Origin was in sale last time as well down to $20 i think.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Hmm, not sure how I feel about free unlocks of all the weapons. I like the idea of being able to use them, but unlocking them is half the fun. And I know I could always just not use the shortcut, but come on, that's not happening.


Same here, with the battle packs and free weapon unlocks, it really kills some of the fun of playing.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Hmm, not sure how I feel about free unlocks of all the weapons. I like the idea of being able to use them, but unlocking them is half the fun. And I know I could always just not use the shortcut, but come on, that's not happening.


I'd argue getting the gun is more tedious. I would rather spend that 'grinding' time to experiment with the gun. I took me about 2 months to narrow down my fav gun. How long did it take for you guys? Or are you still feeling things out? DICE also likes to intro new guns in the mix with the dlc's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Same here, with the battle packs and free weapon unlocks, it really kills some of the fun of playing.


I was at that point with just the gunplay in general so I do vehicles. Brand new game for me now. New mechanics. New strategies. New challenges. Boredom gone.


----------



## Aparition

I'm actually happy about the free pistols, dmr's, and shotguns.
Shotguns maybe not so much but unlocking pistols and Dmr's is a royal pain. I'd rather spend time grinding the unlocks, especially since a lot of the better weapons are unlocked early.

It doesn't take much time to unlock all the assault rifles, snipers, and machine guns.


----------



## NateZ28

Are they ever going to release the F2000? That has been my favorite weapon since BF2.


----------



## Ghost12

The shotguns although have half already and the pistols sounds good to me, I rarely need switch to secondary so unlocking pistols is a grind in conquest for me but been patiently waiting to get my hands on the shorty lol, and some battle packs for sure as the only ones get now are weapon packs and been having to variate from my favourites.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateZ28*
> 
> Are they ever going to release the F2000? That has been my favorite weapon since BF2.


It is out for second assault. New guns include: F2000, AS VAL, DAO-12 and M60-E4.


----------



## NateZ28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> It is out for second assault. New guns include: F2000, AS VAL, DAO-12 and M60-E4.


Yeah but when does PC get that?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateZ28*
> 
> Yeah but when does PC get that?


I havent seen any real info on that release yet.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> took them ~2 years to fix BF3s "Netcode" but even then, it had issues.


That's because Battlefield's "netcode" is something that will never be fixed. There's just way too much that goes on in the games that needs to be synced between clients and servers and with each game, that amount of stuff increases which is why BF4's netcode was a step back from BF3's after it had two years of optimization. DICE will optimize BF4's "netcode" to the best of their abilities but the next game will probably have similar issues as BF4 and BF3. Every single Battlefield game to date has had terrible issues when it comes to netcode which do get improved over time. It's obviously not as easy as just fixing it and highly doubt they're not out of laziness.

Unrelated.. I didn't see any updates on veteran battlepacks! I'm still waiting on mine. D:


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Unrelated.. I didn't see any updates on veteran battlepacks! I'm still waiting on mine. D:


How do you qualify for veteran status?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> How do you qualify for veteran status?


Have a previous bf game with a certain status. I really liked the veteran m1 gun they gave out in bc2


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Have a previous bf game with a certain status. I really liked the veteran m1 gun they gave out in bc2


I thought you had to have BF3 for the veteran package for BF4?
I have BF2 + BC2 and BF4 but I wasn't expecting a vets package.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> That's because Battlefield's "netcode" is something that will never be fixed. There's just way too much that goes on in the games that needs to be synced between clients and servers and with each game, that amount of stuff increases which is why BF4's netcode was a step back from BF3's after it had two years of optimization. DICE will optimize BF4's "netcode" to the best of their abilities but the next game will probably have similar issues as BF4 and BF3. Every single Battlefield game to date has had terrible issues when it comes to netcode which do get improved over time. It's obviously not as easy as just fixing it and highly doubt they're not out of laziness.
> 
> Unrelated.. I didn't see any updates on veteran battlepacks! I'm still waiting on mine. D:


i dont recall there being any related issues in BF42, but that was a very long time ago.


----------



## Deepblue77

Unlocking pistols is easy if you play some games on a pistol only server. Those games are also a lot of fun as you always have a chance to fight back.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> i dont recall there being any related issues in BF42, but that was a very long time ago.


Net code was most definitely a hit that bf42 took. Same with bf2.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> How do you qualify for veteran status?


I believe for BF4, all you have to do is own BF3 (I own BF4, BF3, BC2, and 1942 on this account so I should be good no matter the requirements). Apparently there was an issue with them at launch so they couldn't give them out and were going to do it later on but obviously it's been a while and I haven't heard a single thing about them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> i dont recall there being any related issues in BF42, but that was a very long time ago.


It had its issues, although I don't remember them being as bad.

I should say just about every FPS multiplayer game has netcode issues. Even Counter Strike has issues from time and time (seeing people jumping out of corners before they even do it).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deepblue77*
> 
> Unlocking pistols is easy if you play some games on a pistol only server. Those games are also a lot of fun as you always have a chance to fight back.


Pistol only matches are always a lot of fun. The ones I used to play seemed to have died off, though, and now there's only 48 and 64 player domination and that's no fun to me.


----------



## redalert

I played BFV, BF2, BC2 BF3 and BF4 and all of them had issues with netcode/hit reg boxes.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deepblue77*
> 
> Unlocking pistols is easy if you play some games on a pistol only server. Those games are also a lot of fun as you always have a chance to fight back.


Agreed, I was not looking forward to unlocking pistols, but those Locker pistol only servers (no explosive) are quite fun actually. I got some massive points in them actually, so much opportunity to kill steal, revive, med bag and ammo bag. Pistols seriously eat through ammo so quick when its your only option.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Oh really?
> 
> " First, we are further improving a number of items commonly referred to as "netcode"."
> 
> But they already said hitreg and netcode was fixed after beta... when will you people learn not to listen to whatever DICE say?


I saw that and all I could think is: Do they imagine netcode to be something like a mythical creature much like a unicorn? As if we are complaining about something that isn't even real...and these are the people that developed the shooter I build a new system for.....I think I am going to go hang myself now....

Just the wording is so revealing.

Aside that they seem to not have mentioned the connecting issues(or maybe I missed that). I have no problems logging into a BF3 match....when I can find a good one.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I played BFV, BF2, BC2 BF3 and BF4 and all of them had issues with netcode/hit reg boxes.


that may be so. maybe i was to "green" to notice it in 42, BFV, or BF2 but they were never as bad as in BF3. i am however an optimist and expect EA to gradually improve BF4. again i feel like i am missing out on the fun and the game will have run its coarse by the time i purchase it. just waiting for it to hit $29.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I saw that and all I could think is: Do they imagine netcode to be something like a mythical creature much like a unicorn? As if we are complaining about something that isn't even real...and these are the people that developed the shooter I build a new system for.....I think I am going to go hang myself now....
> 
> Just the wording is so revealing.
> 
> Aside that they seem to not have mentioned the connecting issues(or maybe I missed that). I have no problems logging into a BF3 match....when I can find a good one.


Netcode is just a blanket term that covers many different things. A lot of gamers experience issues and say it's "bad netcode." The developers likely know the specifics of what's causing all of the issues so they're not really going to lump everything under "bad netcode.' It's an over-simplification of something that's likely much more complicated than we think.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> that may be so. maybe i was to "green" to notice it in 42, BFV, or BF2 but they were never as bad as in BF3. i am however an optimist and expect EA to gradually improve BF4. again i feel like i am missing out on the fun and the game will have run its coarse by the time i purchase it. just waiting for it to hit $29.


It was a different kind of bad in 42', I am not a technical "netcode" guy so i will just use my own words from my own experiences. The best I can explain it was you had to lead more so than any other shooter at the time and the hit boxes were crazy. Contrast that to BF4 where you get killed after running behind cover, no hits registering, and 1 hit kills etc because of it's netcode. The netcode in 42' at least was consistently bad so you could adapt to it, and it would for all intents and purposes "disappear" .


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Netcode is just a blanket term that covers many different things. A lot of gamers experience issues and say it's "bad netcode." The developers likely know the specifics of what's causing all of the issues so they're not really going to lump everything under "bad netcode.' It's an over-simplification of something that's likely much more complicated than we think.


YOu've done nothing but defend the game since day one.. Are you working for DICE?

Netcode:
Tickrate,
Die behind corners,
Guy with 0hp kills you.
Guy with 1hp kills you.
Guy you shot in the face with half a mag at close range, takes no damage.
Destroyed object is suddenly repaired etc.
vehicles act wonky as aszxdfcgv when you -nudge- another vehicle,
shoot helicopter in the sky with a tank and you see an explosion but the heli has full hp etc.

and so on.


----------



## Ghost12

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSPbpJZfeVM

Xfactor video on the player appreciation month. The part about a free dlc for all and what maps it could contain I found interesting. Looks like a promising time.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> YOu've done nothing but defend the game since day one.. Are you working for DICE?
> 
> Netcode:
> Tickrate,
> Die behind corners,
> Guy with 0hp kills you.
> Guy with 1hp kills you.
> Guy you shot in the face with half a mag at close range, takes no damage.
> Destroyed object is suddenly repaired etc.
> vehicles act wonky as aszxdfcgv when you -nudge- another vehicle,
> shoot helicopter in the sky with a tank and you see an explosion but the heli has full hp etc.
> 
> and so on.


You have done nothing but bash it. Hypocrite much?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> You have done nothing but bash it. Hypocrite much?


Because that is what it deserves....
It isn't a matter of opinion the game is broken.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> YOu've done nothing but defend the game since day one.. Are you working for DICE?
> 
> Netcode:
> Tickrate,
> Die behind corners,
> Guy with 0hp kills you.
> Guy with 1hp kills you.
> Guy you shot in the face with half a mag at close range, takes no damage.
> Destroyed object is suddenly repaired etc.
> vehicles act wonky as aszxdfcgv when you -nudge- another vehicle,
> shoot helicopter in the sky with a tank and you see an explosion but the heli has full hp etc.
> 
> and so on.


How was that defending the game? I'm simply stating why "bad netcode" is an over-simplification of what's actually going on. Is that denying that those problems exist? No, not at all. Have I ever done that? No I have not.

You keep trying to instigate arguments and I don't understand why. You're like a kid waving his arms in front of peoples' faces trying to get attention.


----------



## the9quad

Personally I think they have fixed most of the bugs, and I enjoy the game.

Sorry you guys can't enjoy it.

95% of the time it plays fine, you see two or three wonky things in a match, big deal.

Ill take 64 players with land,sea,and air vehicles, destruction and relatively large maps with a 10 tick rate over CS:GO's 15 yr old maps/gameplay and the 100 tick rate any day.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> that may be so. maybe i was to "green" to notice it in 42, BFV, or BF2 but they were never as bad as in BF3. i am however an optimist and expect EA to gradually improve BF4. again i feel like i am missing out on the fun and the game will have run its coarse by the time i purchase it. just waiting for it to hit $29.















Looks alot like videos you would see for BF3 or BF4. Dice netcode=Fail As bad as BF3 and BF4 are I think BF2 had the worse netcode out of the BF games I played but I liked that one the best lol.


----------



## Krazee

wow I was completely green in the other BF hit detection


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Personally I think they have fixed most of the bugs, and I enjoy the game.
> 
> Sorry you guys can't enjoy it.
> 
> 95% of the time it plays fine, you see two or three wonky things in a match, big deal.
> 
> Ill take 64 players with land,sea,and air vehicles, destruction and relatively large maps with a 10 tick rate over CS:GO's 15 yr old maps/gameplay and the 100 tick rate any day.


I wish that were true...I could totally deal with that. I don't expect nor ever expected perfection but I have no packet loss, a ping of around 20 (35 would be on the high side), it's not my rig, or my settings...I choose servers carefully and regardless I am rubberbanding constantly and basically the *opposite* of whatever the outcome of an engagement should be (from years of playing shooters you kind of know how something is going to play out at least to a degree) is what happens.

I also don't think anyone who knows how games work expected a 100 hz tick rate but 10 is too small. I don't care what anyone has to say on the matter it is too small. It was too small before Battlefield 4 was even an idea. 30hz is what I want....what I will get is 110 dollars spent on a game that will never be fixed.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> You have done nothing but bash it. Hypocrite much?


Really, feel free to quote.
And how exactly was I a hypocrite? The guy pretty much implies that the game is flawless.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Ill take 64 players with land,sea,and air vehicles, destruction and relatively large maps with a 10 tick rate over CS:GO's 15 yr old maps/gameplay and the 100 tick rate any day.


That sure makes us go forward, that way of thinking.

Lets not improve games, lets go backwards, 3 steps in fact, cause, you know "It works" said the casual gamer.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Really, feel free to quote.
> And how exactly was I a hypocrite? The guy pretty much implies that the game is flawless.


No, I don't. I have never said or implied such a thing. If that's what you get out of my posts then you have problems with reading comprehension.


----------



## EVILNOK

Does anyone else use Better Battlelog? You can add custom plug-ins to shows things like cheat-o-meter score on profiles as you view them, custom backgrounds and themes for battlelog, add symthic weapon stats directly the battlelog weapon unlock screen and a lot of other stuff. here are a few screens with 1 of the custom themes:










http://getbblog.com/en/board/topic/81442/1/Add-on-Theme-BBLog-Clean


----------



## moocowman

cheat-o-meter?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> cheat-o-meter?


Like what BF4DB uses to check players' stats against averages to give an idea if maybe they might be cheating or not. Looks like this on Battlelog if you use the plug-in:










Here is a link to a banned play on BF4DB to show what I mean. Numbers in orange or red are suspect, if you hover over them it will show how far above average that player is for that particular stat:

http://bf4db.com/players/1983584


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> That sure makes us go forward, that way of thinking.
> 
> Lets not improve games, lets go backwards, 3 steps in fact, cause, you know "It works" said the casual gamer.


Yeah CS:GO has really pushed the envelope of gaming.....and exactly what does that make a guy who buys a BF game thinking it it will be anything more than a casual game?

A word that rhymes with schmidiot comes to mind. Of course I don't know anyone like that, but I imagine if I did, they'd be the kind of guy who hangs out in forums for games they hate all day long, and in any argument they'd always be right and call people liars if they even attempt to show otherwise......

now go price out a server for bf4 70 man (64 players 2 commanders and 4 spectators) than go price out a 30 man DayZ standalone server. You see how much those cost? right around $90. Now go ahead and bump that tick rate up for BF4 so it's on par with your "pro" shooter than ask your pro self exactly who is going to be able to afford to rent servers when they are triple that cost at least? Server prices would be prohibitive due to the amount of resources they would need. Alternatively they'd run like butt or as some people ( in this scenario I'd imagine they'd be those same schimidiots) say "fluid" at 30 fps, DAT CINEMATIC FRAME RATE THOUGH UNGHHHH!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Yeah CS:GO has really pushed the envelope of gaming.....and exactly what does that make a guy who buys a BF game thinking it it will be anything more than a casual game?
> 
> A word that rhymes with schmidiot comes to mind. Of course I don't know anyone like that, but I imagine if I did, they'd be the kind of guy who hangs out in forums for games they hate all day long, and in any argument they'd always be right and call people liars if they even attempt to show otherwise......
> 
> now go price out a server for bf4 70 man (64 players 2 commanders and 4 spectators) than go price out a 30 man DayZ standalone server. You see how much those cost? right around $90. Now go ahead and bump that tick rate up for BF4 so it's on par with your "pro" shooter than ask your pro self exactly who is going to be able to afford to rent servers when they are triple that cost at least? Server prices would be prohibitive due to the amount of resources they would need. Alternatively they'd run like butt or as some people ( in this scenario I'd imagine they'd be those same schimidiots) say "fluid" at 30 fps, DAT CINEMATIC FRAME RATE THOUGH UNGHHHH!


You must not remember the prices for servers for BF2/1942. CSS Servers were charging upwards of 100 bucks as well for a 10man server. People paid for these servers still.

The server rental prices today are honestly cheap.


----------



## Thoth420

The FPS a server runs at is not the same as the FPS your monitor is generating anyways in a BF game because there will always be some interpolation. I don't see why there were all these MLGcentric features added to the game if they were never planning on actually providing (in some form or fashion {I really don't care to talk dollar amount as I would prefer a monthly subscription fee if it meant that we would get proper performance in exchange and I know I am a minority and understand that}) a piece of software that could be played competitively at least to some degree. If I recall they said that they were attempting to do just that without sponsoring it from behind the scenes so to speak....I just don't get it BF4 seems like two different visions smashed together....









And yes there was no attempt at shortening that legendary run on...my grammar is about on par with DICE's code


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You must not remember the prices for servers for BF2/1942. CSS Servers were charging upwards of 100 bucks as well for a 10man server. People paid for these servers still.
> 
> The server rental prices today are honestly cheap.


Actually I paid for a server for a couple of years for 1942.


----------



## Thoth420

My point is competitive players will pay ridiculous amounts of cash to do what they love because to them it is a sport. DICE claimed they were going to provide something that could be essentially an e sport as well as a game that would require quite a beastly system to run. This was a snow job....so was the windows 8 crap and the RAM speed matters crap and everything else. I can understand a lot of people do not see how gaming can be a sport but the reality doesn't match your mindset. I remember growing up hearing people tell me skateboarding wasn't a sport and now I read about them considering it for Summer Olympic games. All eye of the beholder and if Korea is the eye gaming is a sport.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> My point is competitive players will pay ridiculous amounts of cash to do what they love because to them it is a sport. DICE claimed they were going to provide something that could be essentially an e sport as well as a game that would require quite a beastly system to run. This was a snow job....so was the windows 8 crap and the RAM speed matters crap and everything else. I can understand a lot of people do not see how gaming can be a sport but the reality doesn't match your mindset. I remember growing up hearing people tell me skateboarding wasn't a sport and now I read about them considering it for Summer Olympic games. All eye of the beholder and if Korea is the eye gaming is a sport.


Not arguing with ya, it's not a competitive game, just saying there wouldn't be the same number of servers for everyone to play if the prices were $250 plus/month.
It would be crippling for all but the most hardcore to rent servers. I am sure it wouldn't be a bad thing, as there are far too many empty servers as it is.

I just don't think it is feasible to have your cake (64 players,two commanders,vehicles,destruction,map size, incredible graphics etc...) and eat it too (server price,netcode,and performance) in this scenario.

and people who bash this net code judge it more harshly than they do other games of similar scope that's for sure or they compare it to net code of games who's scope in comparison is minuscule.


----------



## Jodiuh

Christmas in January...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Not arguing with ya, it's not a competitive game, just saying there wouldn't be the same number of servers for everyone to play if the prices were $250 plus/month.
> It would be crippling for all but the most hardcore to rent servers. I am sure it wouldn't be a bad thing, as there are far too many empty servers as it is.
> 
> I just don't think it is feasible to have your cake (64 players,two commanders,vehicles,destruction,map size, incredible graphics etc...) and eat it too (server price,netcode,and performance) in this scenario.
> 
> and people who bash this net code judge it more harshly than they do other games of similar scope that's for sure or they compare it to net code of games who's scope in comparison is minuscule.


I agree that it is in not way an easy task to have all of that stuff going on and maintain a snappy enough performance. Don't get me wrong ARMA 3 is no peach or anything and I really can't think of anything even remotely close to the ambition of BF4 to compare it to. I really hope they sort it out to a degree where it is playable not only for me but the giant pile of others with issues. I mean I can play now and for the most part all the games problems generally favor me since I get pretty high framerate and such but the rubberbanding even in a good connection situation and the problems connecting randomly are just rage inducing to the point where it is easier to just play BF3. I also don't have much faith purely due to the past few years of PC gaming as a whole since when a game comes up broken it tends to stay that way indefinitely or for a very long time.


----------



## TriviumKM

They could have just scaled the tick rate based on player amount to avoid high server costs.
That way comp players could've played 5v5 with a high tick rate while 64 player public servers remained at an abysmal 10.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> They could have just scaled the tick rate based on player amount to avoid high server costs.
> That way comp players could've played 5v5 with a high tick rate while 64 player public servers remained at an abysmal 10.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Pretty interesting idea, let them know in the official forums, It might be feasible even.


----------



## Ghost12

Game is undeniably broken, the fact it is playable in the main or remains fun does not remove the frustration of being killed when you should not be, the flip side argument that the other guy has the same issue does not cut it either for me sorry. It was sold as something that would be competitive level quality. I just do not understand how it is so far regressed from even bf3 netcode, lets be honest is a new game but under the pretty graphics must be at least 75% the same game. Some posters here are unbelievably using complexity to pew pew the complaints lol, If is too complex then maybe the devs are in the wrong job. How can it be justified some of the decision making? such as even the upcoming patch, tweaking the staff shell damage but not actually fixing the problem with it such as the reload glitch spam? the list is endless.................................. here have a free battlepack, that is useless to you as already level 110, which by the way is geared to short term casual players that require instant gratification like very much of the game. I am a casual gamer but like to be competitive based on my own skill (or not in a given engagement) if that makes sense. This game gives me extreme amounts of frustration at times, at others, usually when played with friends it can be fun but the friends participation makes it that way, not the game.

@Evilnok - I use the bf4 cheatometer to monitor my own daily cumalitive stats such as k/d, its a pretty good site. I have had the clean chocolate theme for weeks but switched yesterday to the new white one when better battlelog upgraded itself.


----------



## OutlawII

I think if they even upped the tick rate to 50 we would see a huge improvement !


----------



## Aparition

I think a tick rate of 25 would significantly improve the accuracy of the direction of player models.
You know... when you sneak up behind someone, but in reality they are facing you. Drives me crazy.


----------



## bond32

If I had a nickel for every time I died behind a wall from a player who clearly is on the other side of the wall and couldn't have seen me...


----------



## OutlawII

Yep its that time again!!


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Yep its that time again!!


So.. what exactly is the point of posting this again and again?


----------



## Ghost12

Game is driving me nuts atm playing with randoms lol I usually play with some ocn guys whom are currently MIA for various reasons, randoms are just not cutting it in the squad dept.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> So.. what exactly is the point of posting this again and again?


Maybe if this and other forums get enough of this info out we will get the game fixed,and let these companies know that we see what they did there!!!!!


----------



## quakermaas

At the risk of looking like a complete noob, but why can't I activate/join voice in BattleLog 4, but have no problem with BattleLog3 ?

BL4



BL3



For the last few months me and friends have had BL3 and BL4 open at the same time, just so we can use the BL3 to start/join voice. Google has not revealed much, with most answers being "use teamspeak".

Is there something I am missing ?

I have tried different browsers and turning off ABP and Ghostery


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Maybe if this and other forums get enough of this info out we will get the game fixed,and let these companies know that we see what they did there!!!!!


I hate to break it to you but posting that video every day in this thread of all places isn't going to accomplish anything except maybe annoy a few people.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> I have tried different browsers and turning off ABP and Ghostery


Use TS


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> Google has not revealed much, with most answers being "use teamspeak".


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Use TS












I will just use it the way it is, not a major problem, just making an inquiry to see if its the same for everybody.


----------



## moocowman

Does Battlelog even have voice chat for BF4? I never used it in BF3 but in that picture it doesn't even show a join voice chat for BF4. Maybe it's expected that you just use the in-game VoIP since it's attempts to have everyone in your party/group in the same squad or at least I believe that's how it works. xD

Obviously I really don't know. I'm just throwing that out there.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> I have tried different browsers and turning off ABP and Ghostery


have you tried going here:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/settings


----------



## keikei

*Battlefield 4 getting tweaks to infantry weapons, including shotguns and DMRs*

Quote:


> Pump Action Shotguns
> 
> Increased the accuracy of pump action shotguns (870 MCS, HAWK 12g, SPAS-12, and UTS 15) while on the move and aiming. The accuracy has been approximately doubled. These weapons did not have any available barrels or grips that would allow a player to enhance their aimed accuracy. This change should make the use of pump action weapons with slugs much more viable at medium and close range by allowing more accurate fire.
> 
> Carbines
> 
> Reduced the long range damage of the MTAR to bring it in line with the rest of the Carbines.
> 
> General
> 
> Adjusted the way inaccuracy is handled when transitioning from Hip fire to Aimed fire. Previously, if a player began firing before aiming, he would keep his hip inaccuracy while aimed, until he stopped firing. This was especially obvious with LMGs on the move. Players will now only be subject to the maximum aimed inaccuracy after the transition. While still terribly inaccurate, this allows for substantially more accurate fire than the old method and should allow players with LMGs to panic fire in close quarters, provided they are aiming.
> 
> The Heavy Barrel's Accuracy bonus now also applies on the move, at a reduced bonus. This should give the Heavy Barrel a wider role for players who desire accuracy while aimed in all situations.
> 
> Synchronized the timing of the aim down the sights animation of sniper rifles with their ability to fire with full accuracy. Players no longer need to wait for additional time after the aiming animation plays to get accurate shots. There is still a delay to achieve full accuracy, so Quick Scoping is still not possible.
> 
> The Heavy Barrel and LMG accuracy changes will be most welcome, I suspect. The barrel's steep recoil penalty didn't fare well against alternative attachments such as the compensator and muzzle brake, but these changes should turn the Heavy Barrel into a viable choice for those who prefer mobile, patient plinking at range. LMGs getting a little love is good news all around-their massive magazines and high rates of fire are already attractive for close quarters play, and shrinking down bullet spread while aiming will definitely make things interesting for chaotic maps like Operation Locker.
> 
> Unfortunately, the Battlefield blog doesn't give a specific date for these adjustments, stating only that the changes will go live in a "future update."


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> have you tried going here:
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/settings


No. Was never there until I clicked your link, funny, gives you all the setting for adjusting the voice setting, but still can't find a way of starting voice other than BattleLog 3









Quote:


> Does Battlelog even have voice chat for BF4? I never used it in BF3 but in that picture it doesn't even show a join voice chat for BF4. *Maybe it's expected that you just use the in-game VoIP since it's attempts to have everyone in your party/group in the same squad or at least* I believe that's how it works.


I have thought this, but now that I have seen the setting for voice







.

Speaking of the VoIP, I have never heard anyone use it and god help us here in Europe with the many accents and language's, I don't think I would understand the most of them.

Do you have this problem in the States ?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Maybe if this and other forums get enough of this info out we will get the game fixed,and let these companies know that we see what they did there!!!!!


If the problem is that widespread wouldn't it be best to use some other way of making it known other than spamming the video in this thread?

I am just spitballing here, but it seems to me that would be the case.

In fact, I can't think of one logical reason to spam the video here in the hopes you are getting something fixed by doing so.

Is it so people here are aware of this widespread game breaking problem? If so, wouldn't they be effected by it as well, and therefore not need you spamming the video to make it known to them, because they'd already know it from experience....?

Is it in the hopes some dice or ea employee is going to see it and go "whoa did you see this video this guy has posted several times in a forum that isn't connected to us in anyway? we better get on this stat!"

help me out here, I am not following your logic.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> No. Was never there until I clicked your link, funny, gives you all the setting for adjusting the voice setting, but still can't find a way of starting voice other than BattleLog 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have thought this, but now that I have seen the setting for voice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Speaking of the VoIP, I have never heard anyone use it and god help us here in Europe with the many accents and language's, I don't think I would understand the most of them.
> Do you have this problem in the States ?


No one ever uses the ingame VOIP for the PC when it comes to BF games. I have been playing since BFV and its always been that way. BF4 was the only one I actually heard anyone use it and it was only a handful of times.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> No one ever uses the ingame VOIP for the PC when it comes to BF games. I have been playing since BFV and its always been that way. BF4 was the only one I actually heard anyone use it and it was only a handful of times.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> *Battlefield 4 getting tweaks to infantry weapons, including shotguns and DMRs*


We use voip all the time when play with the guys from this thread whom are regular squad partners, Slightly Skewed, Jodiuh and Pc Iliterate. Yep agree with the hb tweak, will fit my play style if works as intended, not much run and gun here, Ads all the way lol


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> I have thought this, but now that I have seen the setting for voice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Speaking of the VoIP, I have never heard anyone use it and god help us here in Europe with the many accents and language's, I don't think I would understand the most of them.
> Do you have this problem in the States ?


I don't hear people use it all that often when it comes to playing with randoms.

What I found funny was that people begged DICE to bring back in-game VoIP for BF4 since it wasn't in BF3. Of course, now that it's back no one uses it just like in previous Battlefield games.







Most people that are actually interested in communication/playing as a team and not interested in telling you to shut up for talking at all (has happened to me a few times when I ask (nicely) squad leaders to mark objectives) end up using teamspeak or something similar anyway.


----------



## Ghost12

I wish they would remove or make that ridiculous skill stat smaller and not so prominent. It gets on my nerves in the middle of battlelog lol Mvp a round get +9, join a game that is ending get -19. Not amusing at all.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I don't hear people use it all that often when it comes to playing with randoms.
> 
> What I found funny was that people begged DICE to bring back in-game VoIP for BF4 since it wasn't in BF3. Of course, now that it's back no one uses it just like in previous Battlefield games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people that are actually interested in communication/playing as a team and not interested in telling you to shut up for talking at all (has happened to me a few times when I ask (nicely) squad leaders to mark objectives) end up using teamspeak or something similar anyway.


Not me, I knew it would be borderline useless, generally speaking VoiP is among the first things I turn off when I pug in games. MOH warfighter was such a major culprit, russian couples yelling, teacup noise, burping, background tv noise/music, you name it. When I play with friends we have teamspeak.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Use TS


Use Mumble.....TS is too mainstream. Aside that mumble has decent voice activation meaning no stupid PTT bind. Skype kills my net and is not great when running something like BF4 so that isn't an option for me. Aside that I never really liked Skype. Mumble is god. Even Ventrilo is better than TS. That said I still have it installed because you can't convert everyone.


----------



## keikei

Seems like DICE is very busy.

*UPCOMING BF4 PISTOL TWEAKS*

1) Increased the aimed accuracy of the M1911 to make it a viable choice once the COMPACT 45 has been unlocked. This gives the M1911 a clear accuracy advantage for range, while the COMPACT 45 has a clear ammunition per magazine advantage.

2) Increased the close range damage of the M1911, QSZ-92, FN57, CZ-75 and COMPACT 45. This will allow all pistols to bypass Body Armor at close range. Additionally, the FN57 and the QSZ-92 have had their long range damage increased to allow them to properly bypass Body Armor at all distances. Finally, the CZ-75 has also had its long range damage raised to give it a diverse role among the handguns.

3) Reduced the delay between pressing the trigger and the bullet firing for the M412 REX and .44 MAGNUM. This delay represents the way these weapons work in real life, while also improving their responsiveness in game.

4) Increased the magazine capacity of the QSZ-92 to 20 rounds, the proper amount for this weapon in real life. Additionally reduced the recoil of the QSZ-92 to give it a clear difference from the FN57.

5) Corrected a small error with the COMPACT 45 accuracy when crouched or prone. The weapon was accidently less accurate than intended.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> 2) Increased the close range damage of the M1911, QSZ-92, FN57, CZ-75 and COMPACT 45. This will allow all pistols to bypass Body Armor at close range.


I had given up on pistols at close range. Good to know they noticed.


----------



## keikei

^By passing armor @ close range is a HUGE buff.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> No one ever uses the ingame VOIP for the PC when it comes to BF games. I have been playing since BFV and its always been that way. BF4 was the only one I actually heard anyone use it and it was only a handful of times.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I don't hear people use it all that often when it comes to playing with randoms.
> 
> What I found funny was that people begged DICE to bring back in-game VoIP for BF4 since it wasn't in BF3. Of course, now that it's back no one uses it just like in previous Battlefield games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people that are actually interested in communication/playing as a team and not interested in telling you to shut up for talking at all (has happened to me a few times when I ask (nicely) squad leaders to mark objectives) end up using teamspeak or something similar anyway.


i always use voip. have had plenty of squadmates use it with us random players. i love when squadmates have a heavy british accent. i can barely understand them but i usually get the point. sorry ghost. luv ya man.
and yes, i have had people leave the squad because im squad leader and telling/yelling at people. dont want to hear orders, leave my squad.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> i always use voip. have had plenty of squadmates use it with us random players. i love when squadmates have a heavy british accent. i can barely understand them but i usually get the point. sorry ghost. luv ya man.
> and yes, i have had people leave the squad because im squad leader and telling/yelling at people. dont want to hear orders, leave my squad.


Unless you have a full squad to play with in-game VOIP is the best option. Usually if 1 person will speak up the rest will join in and help out. I can't wait til they add a separate volume for it though. That's really my only complaint with in-game VOIP. I have a hard time hearing some people, especially when lots of action is going on. If you have a regular full squad to play with then vent,TS etc sure but if not then you may as well use in-game so everyone can join in/communicate and work together. I personally hate Skype. Not sure why it got to be so popular.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Unless you have a full squad to play with in-game VOIP is the best option. Usually if 1 person will speak up the rest will join in and help out. I can't wait til they add a separate volume for it though. That's really my only complaint with in-game VOIP. I have a hard time hearing some people, especially when lots of action is going on. If you have a regular full squad to play with then vent,TS etc sure but if not then you may as well use in-game so everyone can join in/communicate and work together. I personally hate Skype. Not sure why it got to be so popular.


Isn't there an option in the audio tab to reduce sound when VOIP is active?

Yes Skype is terrible and frankly IMO malware. It got popular because people are lazy.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Not me, I knew it would be borderline useless, generally speaking VoiP is among the first things I turn off when I pug in games. MOH warfighter was such a major culprit, russian couples yelling, teacup noise, burping, background tv noise/music, you name it. When I play with friends we have teamspeak.


A lot of people did, though. You can look back at BF3 threads here on OCN and see people pointing out the lack of VoIP as being one of the biggest culprits behind BF3 being less team-based than previous Battlefields.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Use Mumble.....TS is too mainstream. Aside that mumble has decent voice activation meaning no stupid PTT bind. Skype kills my net and is not great when running something like BF4 so that isn't an option for me. Aside that I never really liked Skype. Mumble is god. Even Ventrilo is better than TS. That said I still have it installed because you can't convert everyone.


The big problem there is that a lot of the servers that have their own VoIP servers use Teamspeak.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> i always use voip. have had plenty of squadmates use it with us random players. i love when squadmates have a heavy british accent. i can barely understand them but i usually get the point. sorry ghost. luv ya man.
> and yes, i have had people leave the squad because im squad leader and telling/yelling at people. dont want to hear orders, leave my squad.


I would leave your squad even if I wasn't the person you were yelling at.. Yelling at people in public matches is just silly no matter how much someone frustrates you.


----------



## calavera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Seems like DICE is very busy.
> 
> *UPCOMING BF4 PISTOL TWEAKS*
> 3) Reduced the delay between pressing the trigger and the bullet firing for the M412 REX and .44 MAGNUM. This delay represents the way these weapons work in real life, while also improving their responsiveness in game


awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
magnum was my favorite in BF3!!


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Isn't there an option in the audio tab to reduce sound when VOIP is active?
> 
> Yes Skype is terrible and frankly IMO malware. It got popular because people are lazy.


There is but it isn't very effective. They are adding a separate volume for VOIP in the next patch though.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> A lot of people did, though. You can look back at BF3 threads here on OCN and see people pointing out the lack of VoIP as being one of the biggest culprits behind BF3 being less team-based than previous Battlefields.


I don't need to check BF3 threads,I agree with what you say and I am not questioning the fact that there were people asking for it. I just knew it won't fly


----------



## keikei

If these tweaks show this weekend, i dont think i'm going to leave the house!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> The big problem there is that a lot of the servers that have their own VoIP servers use Teamspeak.


I see, thanks for the info. I tend to loathe TS and coming from WoW and playing competitively in arena we used mumble because it allowed us to free talk and didn't kill our ping like skype. It also worked great with 25 people using PTT at raid time. In that I find overall if you are just a general gamer or have a group of gamer friends mumble is the best bet for your group.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I would leave your squad even if I wasn't the person you were yelling at.. Yelling at people in public matches is just silly no matter how much someone frustrates you.


yes people yell when people are too stupid to revive when they are standing right beside you. other times, people are too stupid to kill the single enemy or two left before they revive you causing you to do nothing but die a second time. but you got that squad revive point didnt ya pal! even better is other players running right past you or standing beside you while you call out " i need ammo!"


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> yes people yell when people are too stupid to revive when they are standing right beside you. other times, people are too stupid to kill the single enemy or two left before they revive you causing you to do nothing but die a second time. but you got that squad revive point didnt ya pal! even better is other players running right past you or standing beside you while you call out " i need ammo!"


I'm not sure why anyone would want to play with someone that acts that way. No one is going to play better because you yell at them.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> yes people yell when people are too stupid to revive when they are standing right beside you. other times, people are too stupid to kill the single enemy or two left before they revive you causing you to do nothing but die a second time. but you got that squad revive point didnt ya pal! even better is other players running right past you or standing beside you while you call out " i need ammo!"


I didn't say people don't yell. I said that it's silly to do so.. You're yelling at people over a game. I understand people can be a bit unaware or stupid but it's still a game and that just makes you come off as a jerk that takes the game way too seriously.


----------



## JAM3S121

Has anyone been getting a lot of slight rubber banding even with pings under 70?

every server I join that has more than 48 players I get rubber banding, for instance change view in vehcile to third person and it looks like its slightly rocking back and fourth as moving. Very annoying.. been doing this for 2 days. I reset my router and messed with its settings to no avail and see some people on battlelog reporting the same.


----------



## hamzta09

Lol quad thinking Tickrate would affect prices on a server that you rent..

64tick = 64b/s

But then again, its quad.
Oh and you can host your own servers for CS, TF2 etc, on your own machines. Guess you didnt figure that out, how silly. Oh forgot, its quad.

Ofcourse you have to PAY money to host a server for Battlefield, its bloody EA what do you expect? Go whine. Its not gonna change until people, a majority of PC players, complain about it. But then again, no one complains about all the various DLCs we pay for, the smaller per year games we pay for with the same pricing etc.


----------



## bambino167

what are the best drivers out right now for bf4? am running gtx 770 sli


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Lol quad thinking Tickrate would affect prices on a server that you rent..
> 
> 64tick = 64b/s
> 
> But then again, its quad.
> Oh and you can host your own servers for CS, TF2 etc, on your own machines. Guess you didnt figure that out, how silly. Oh forgot, its quad.
> 
> Ofcourse you have to PAY money to host a server for Battlefield, its bloody EA what do you expect? Go whine. Its not gonna change until people, a majority of PC players, complain about it. But then again, no one complains about all the various DLCs we pay for, the smaller per year games we pay for with the same pricing etc.


I think the issue is processing demand, not bandwidth. Faster tick rate means you'd also need faster processing or you'd get rubber-banding or glitching when the server couldn't keep up. And why would you assume it is only 64 b/s? The client update to the server is more than 1 bit. Or did you mean something else by b/s?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I think the issue is processing demand, not bandwidth. Faster tick rate means you'd also need faster processing or you'd get rubber-banding or glitching when the server couldn't keep up. And why would you assume it is only 64 b/s? The client update to the server is more than 1 bit. Or did you mean something else by b/s?


CSGO tickrate is 64 in Comp, and shows 64b/s

lolwat
"Faster processing"
/Facepalm

Its not like you need Dual Xeons to run a Battlederp server.
I highly doubt you really need much. Its EA forcing (cause they take a share) prices on gameservers and gameservers can manipulate prices however they want, i.e. high prices because people (sadly) will pay whatever. Just look at minecraft.. 24slots is usually 30+ bucks and thats with just 1 gig of ram. Its pathetic.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Seems like DICE is very busy.
> 
> *UPCOMING BF4 PISTOL TWEAKS*
> 
> 1) Increased the aimed accuracy of the M1911 to make it a viable choice once the COMPACT 45 has been unlocked. This gives the M1911 a clear accuracy advantage for range, while the COMPACT 45 has a clear ammunition per magazine advantage.
> 
> 2) Increased the close range damage of the M1911, QSZ-92, FN57, CZ-75 and COMPACT 45. This will allow all pistols to bypass Body Armor at close range. Additionally, the FN57 and the QSZ-92 have had their long range damage increased to allow them to properly bypass Body Armor at all distances. Finally, the CZ-75 has also had its long range damage raised to give it a diverse role among the handguns.
> 
> 3) Reduced the delay between pressing the trigger and the bullet firing for the M412 REX and .44 MAGNUM. This delay represents the way these weapons work in real life, while also improving their responsiveness in game.
> 
> 4) Increased the magazine capacity of the QSZ-92 to 20 rounds, the proper amount for this weapon in real life. Additionally reduced the recoil of the QSZ-92 to give it a clear difference from the FN57.
> 
> 5) Corrected a small error with the COMPACT 45 accuracy when crouched or prone. The weapon was accidently less accurate than intended.


Remember when I made the video about the CZ-75 being useless? Seems like that DICE dev who commented was actually telling the truth about fixing it after watching it.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> CSGO tickrate is 64 in Comp, and shows 64b/s
> 
> lolwat
> "Faster processing"
> /Facepalm
> 
> Its not like you need Dual Xeons to run a Battlederp server.
> I highly doubt you really need much. Its EA forcing (cause they take a share) prices on gameservers and gameservers can manipulate prices however they want, i.e. high prices because people (sadly) will pay whatever. Just look at minecraft.. 24slots is usually 30+ bucks and thats with just 1 gig of ram. Its pathetic.


Yes, you are right, increasing the client/server update from 10 times a second to 64 times a second would require no additional processing at all. Magic fairies will do it.


----------



## Aesthethc

Wow im temporarily on a 560ti while waiting for my 780 classy to come in the mail, and the game feels smoother than my two 670's on the same "low settings"....

I feel like whenever i disabled one of my 670's and SLI mode, the game would feel a little more "fluid" and less micro stutter. But now that im on my 560ti and its fluid as heck, i realize WOW SLI drivers are bad on Battlefield 4! Compared to BF3, SLI drivers were butter smooth.... but on Battlefield 4 its just really not up to par.

Im so glad i went multi-GPU to one powerful single GPU!

Its so crazy how i just played a couple matches on my 560ti and when it maintains framerates above 60 it really rarely has stutters compared to my SLI build.

Anyone else feel this way too?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Yes, you are right, increasing the client/server update from 10 times a second to 64 times a second would require no additional processing at all. Magic fairies will do it.


Compare it yourself.

Boot up a CS server at 30 tick. Add 32 bots.
Let them fight it out.

Now check load. Write it down.

Now Boot up a new server with 128 tick and add 32 bots.
Let them fight it out.

Check the load.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Compare it yourself.
> 
> Boot up a CS server at 30 tick. Add 32 bots.
> Let them fight it out.
> 
> Now check load. Write it down.
> 
> Now Boot up a new server with 128 tick and add 32 bots.
> Let them fight it out.
> 
> Check the load.


I don't see how that's a valid comparison. Not the same game, and not the same setup (who knows how it handles bots versus actual players).


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I don't see how that's a valid comparison. Not the same game, and not the same setup (who knows how it handles bots versus actual players).


Lmao... always excuses

So Battlefield is special, only it requires more power with a higher tick... oh wow.


----------



## moocowman

Oh my.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my.


LOL


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Oh my.


Since youre the flawless BF4 expert, tell us how much of a hit an increased tickrate would be for Battlefield 4?


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Wow im temporarily on a 560ti while waiting for my 780 classy to come in the mail, and the game feels smoother than my two 670's on the same "low settings"....
> 
> I feel like whenever i disabled one of my 670's and SLI mode, the game would feel a little more "fluid" and less micro stutter. But now that im on my 560ti and its fluid as heck, i realize WOW SLI drivers are bad on Battlefield 4! Compared to BF3, SLI drivers were butter smooth.... but on Battlefield 4 its just really not up to par.
> 
> Im so glad i went multi-GPU to one powerful single GPU!
> 
> Its so crazy how i just played a couple matches on my 560ti and when it maintains framerates above 60 it really rarely has stutters compared to my SLI build.
> 
> Anyone else feel this way too?


Yes. I can't stand stuttering. This game stutters a ton on my 780 Ti. I'm buying that ASUS 27-inch GSync panel as soon as it hits the market.


----------



## JAM3S121

is anyone else noticing packet loss on 64 man servers?

on lower man severs theres no packet loss but there is something clearly wrong.. a lot of times I am getting kill scores before the persons health bar above there head even shows they are dead OR i'm dying point blank and the gun sound isn't even registered yet and im on the ground dead then i hear it.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> CSGO tickrate is 64 in Comp, and shows 64b/s
> 
> lolwat
> "Faster processing"
> /Facepalm
> 
> Its not like you need Dual Xeons to run a Battlederp server.
> I highly doubt you really need much. Its EA forcing (cause they take a share) prices on gameservers and gameservers can manipulate prices however they want, i.e. high prices because people (sadly) will pay whatever. Just look at minecraft.. 24slots is usually 30+ bucks and thats with just 1 gig of ram. Its pathetic.


The man is right.


----------



## TheYonderGod

As much as it pains me to say this, hamzta is at least partially right this time. The 10 tick rate is ridiculously low and there's no reason they shouldn't raise it. Even just to 30 would be huge, and they could even give the option for higher rates to server providers and let them charge more for the people who are willing to pay it and *make them more money.*


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Since youre the flawless BF4 expert, tell us how much of a hit an increased tickrate would be for Battlefield 4?


You really need to stop that. I've never claimed that I'm some expert or have even implied such. I didn't even say anything regarding this subject.. I just facepalmed and that was towards your attitude. The same attitude you have towards everyone you argue with. Why can't you just argue with some civility? Maybe then people would actually take you seriously.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I didn't say people don't yell. I said that it's silly to do so.. You're yelling at people over a game. I understand people can be a bit unaware or stupid but it's still a game and that just makes you come off as a jerk that takes the game way too seriously.


Yelling, cursing or anything at all I would take pc-iliterate over any random in my squad every day of the week. Good day or bad, good performance or bad is 100% objective orientated, constantly relaying important information and an asset to a balanced squad. Randoms that dont care or play like trolls ruin the game play experience for those that do care or have some modicum of pride in performing well, video game or not.

And in other news 1.3gb patch live now.


----------



## Forceman

Should I be concerned that after the patch I'm now rank 0 in Battlelog?

And was the patch anything but Mantle? Any fixes?


----------



## Trys0meM0re

No release notes as of yet,

But i started the single player and there is now a ADS scale,. for your FOV> ! so that bug has been fixed finally








\
Edit No option to change API's







SIgh,!

@ forceman nahh it should sync back to your original rank had that happen to me a few times aswell


----------



## Ghost12

Seems the patch is mantle related

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/news/view/bf4-mantle-live/last/


----------



## Kuivamaa

1259MB heh, no kidding.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Compare it yourself.
> 
> Boot up a CS server at 30 tick. Add 32 bots.
> Let them fight it out.
> 
> Now check load. Write it down.
> 
> Now Boot up a new server with 128 tick and add 32 bots.
> Let them fight it out.
> 
> Check the load.


It's called a server because it serves clients, why would you attempt a load comparison with zero clients connected, you're just looking at an empty server - the bots are internal. Actually load your server with 32 clients and then run your tick rate analysis.

There's a reason for all these games having server price scale with max number of clients, a zero slot server would be very cheap


----------



## mboner1

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/news/view/bf4-mantle-live/


----------



## rogerthat1945

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> is anyone else noticing packet loss on 64 man servers?
> 
> on lower man severs theres no packet loss but there is something clearly wrong.. a lot of times I am getting kill scores before the persons health bar above there head even shows they are dead OR i'm dying point blank and the gun sound isn't even registered yet and im on the ground dead then i hear it.


Maybe a `fix` would be for the Servers to automatically make everyone have a ping of 50 or something. I know it would only affect half the players; but it would level the field a bit.

P.S.
My ping is usually 15 or less.


----------



## Ghost12

Just been on the test range with the rex pistol, seems fixed which is great..................................................now if only my target in an mp game is where it is supposed to be and had the time to kill it lol


----------



## DizzlePro

Jan 30 PC Game Update Notes

*Mantle Support
The new Mantle renderer has been added in Battlefield 4. Most players can expect a performance increase by using this new low-level graphics API. Check out this news post [battlelog.battlefield.com] for the full details on Mantle, what the requirements are to run it, and how to enable it.*

CPU/GPU performance and monitoring
-Tweaked and improved CPU multi-core utilization to try and avoid stuttering and low framerate due to stalls that happened on some CPU and OS configurations.
-Users can now configure and control themselves how many CPU cores should be used in the game with the new "Thread.MaxProcessorCount" settings in User.cfg.
-"Render.DrawScreenInfo 1" now also shows information about which CPU and GPU is in the system, how many GPUs & CPU cores are used and which renderer (DirectX 11 or Mantle) is active
-Added new "PerfOverlay.FrameFileLogEnable" command that records frame times on CPU & GPU and logs out to a .csv file
-AMD Catalyst driver 13.12 (or later) is now recommended instead of 13.9
-Enabled tile-based compute shader lighting optimization on Nvidia for improved GPU performance (already active on AMD GPUs)
-Improved performance with rendering and spotlights for all GPUs, primarily in in-door environments

DMR Balance Tweaks
-Increased the damage of all DMRs across all ranges. Specifically, damage has been increased at long ranges to allow three-hit kills against unarmored opponents. Additionally, reduced the penalty to accuracy for sustained DMR fire, allowing more rapid follow up shots in combat. The amount of the damage increase varies from weapon to weapon, according to its intended range, rate of fire, and damage. We will continue to monitor the effectiveness of DMRs in combat, and determine if additional action is needed to make DMRs a viable mid to long range weapon.

Other Items
*-Greatly reduced the risk of crosshairs disappearing, which would also result in hit markers disappearing*
*-Added a headshot icon on the killcard. This should help identify instances where players are correctly killed by one shot*
-Fixed an issue in Squad Deathmatch where the "Win/Lose" text was overlapping
-Fixed an issue with players using an exploit for the SOFLAM
-Fixed an issue with players using an exploit for the MAV
*-Fixed the gameplay code to properly track the FOV (Field of View) changes in the options menu
-Fixed an issue where chat would break when entering "false" or "true" in the chat window*
-Fixed an out-of-helicopter glitch in Air Superiority where players could spawn on the ground and play as infantry
-Fixed the misaligned crosshairs on the T90 MBT
-Added setting to tweak joystick dead zone
-Various minor crash fixes

no love for the 280X, 7970, 7950, 7870,7850 etc


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Test case 2: Standard 64-player multiplayer
> CPU: AMD FX-8350, 8 cores @ 4 GHz
> GPU: AMD Radeon 7970 3 GB (AMD will add support for the AMD Radeon™ *HD 7970 in a later stage of Mantle's release schedule*, learn more)


So , after initial disappointment that Mantle will only support newer GPU's, I just saw this, but I can't seem to find a "release schedule" anyone got a link?


----------



## Angrychair

I'm almost looking for new people to play with late at night when my clan members are sleeping. Add me guys,

Angrychair420


----------



## saer

Time to put my 12 cores to use !

How does one make use of this "-Users can now configure and control themselves how many CPU cores should be used in the game with the new "Thread.MaxProcessorCount" settings in User.cfg. " ?


----------



## Ghost12

And still no fix for the staff shell glitch. This is the most annoying thing in the game currently for me as play tank quite a lot. There is no skill whatsoever in spamming this thing.


----------



## quakermaas

Are the 14.1 beta drivers out yet ?

Edit: Since learned that 14.1 beta expected in the next few days

Quote:


> *Test case 3: High-end single-player with multiple GPUs*
> *CPU: Intel Core i7-3970x Extreme, 12 logical cores @ 3.5 GHz
> GPU: 2x AMD Radeon R9 290x 4 GB*
> Settings: 1080p ULTRA 4x MSAA
> OS: Windows 8 64-bit
> Level: South China Sea "Broken Flight Deck"
> This single-player scene is heavy on both the CPU and GPU with lots of action going on. Test was done on the highest end Intel CPU on Windows 8, which is the fastest option before Mantle thanks to DirectX 11.1. Still this CPU is not fast enough to keep the 2 290x GPUs fed at 1080p on Ultra settings so we get a significant CPU performance bottleneck which results in major performance improvement when enabling Mantle.
> Result: 13.24 ms/f -> = 8.38 ms/f = *58% faster*


Yeah right, will believe when I see it.


----------



## ihatelolcats

why 290 only? a technical reason?


----------



## Kuivamaa

Probably QA limitations and the need to meet January deadline. I'd expect full GCN support sometime in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Ghost12

Whatever they have done regards optimisation is working, I would always lose frames on Guilin peaks around specific points near the central area, tried it this morning and no frame drops in the same locations.


----------



## bluedevil

Super....no HD7870 support yet....might start looking at a R9 290 and a 144hz monitor.


----------



## thelude

When are they supporting the 7900 series gpu. It says click for more info but all I see is their Mantle marketing page. I want to unleash my 7950's. lol


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> why 290 only? a technical reason?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelude*
> 
> When are they supporting the 7900 series gpu. It says click for more info but all I see is their Mantle marketing page. I want to unleash my 7950's. lol


I think they will only be supporting the 7970 and up , but who knows, I cant find any info on the links they provide either.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Whatever they have done regards optimisation is working, I would always lose frames on Guilin peaks around specific points near the central area, tried it this morning and no frame drops in the same locations.


is there any one trying to see some other maps? thats good to know , what about the Netcode? do u fell anything better?>?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> why 290 only? a technical reason?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thelude*
> 
> When are they supporting the 7900 series gpu. It says click for more info but all I see is their Mantle marketing page. I want to unleash my 7950's. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think they will only be supporting the 7970 and up , but who knows, I cant find any info on the links they provide either.
Click to expand...

thats so ridiculous if true. 7950 is no different from 7970. arbitrary limitation


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> thats so ridiculous if true. 7950 is no different from 7970. arbitrary limitation


Well there is a difference, but that is not going to be true, the HD 7xxx series will eventually get mantle driver support.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayless*
> 
> No release notes as of yet,
> 
> But i started the single player and there is now a ADS scale,. for your FOV> ! so that bug has been fixed finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \
> Edit No option to change API's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SIgh,!
> 
> @ forceman nahh it should sync back to your original rank had that happen to me a few times aswell


There is hope.....
At first I was like this:


Now I am like this:


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> Are the 14.1 beta drivers out yet ?
> 
> Edit: Since learned that 14.1 beta expected in the next few days
> 
> Yeah right, will believe when I see it.


Werd that is such crap.....I have no stutter in the campaign and the framerate is pegging at the games limit most of the time..no mantle no AMD here


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> is there any one trying to see some other maps? thats good to know , what about the Netcode? do u fell anything better?>?


Not played any mp as yet, will do later but for sure the Cr frame drops in the exact specific locations are no longer there for me. Along with the Mp rex being fixed and the sraw stacking exploit being stopped I am happy with this so far.

Edit - what mantle will/will not support on initial release debunked??????? https://www.facebook.com/AMDGaming/posts/592679814137843?stream_ref=10


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Not played any mp as yet, will do later but for sure the Cr frame drops in the exact specific locations are no longer there for me. Along with the Mp rex being fixed and the *sraw stacking exploit being stopped* I am happy with this so far.


Whhhhaaaaat? You mean we can't fire a satellite into space and fire an interdictory rocket and have them both crash land on your tank anymore?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Whhhhaaaaat? You mean we can't fire a satellite into space and fire an interdictory rocket and have them both crash land on your tank anymore?


Hahahahaha


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Whhhhaaaaat? You mean we can't fire a satellite into space and fire an interdictory rocket and have them both crash land on your tank anymore?


lol nope it is finished, the first missile vanishes if come out of ads, hardly the ideal fix but an exploit ending one.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> lol nope it is finished, the first missile vanishes if come out of ads, hardly the ideal fix but an exploit ending one.












Oh well, still fun to drop missiles on snipers.


----------



## keikei

Darn. My 7970's have to wait for an updated Mantle release. At least its here though. Some of the fps gains are showing 2x performance gain. AMD looking lik a....


----------



## hamzta09

http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/18247-battlefield-4-uppdateras-med-mantle-dice-slapper-testresultat

Mantle with testresults on 290X Crossfire, 7970 and an APU


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Should I be concerned that after the patch I'm now rank 0 in Battlelog?
> 
> And was the patch anything but Mantle? Any fixes?


Just an issue with grabbing stats from their servers while they do maintenance. I've seen it a time or 2 before during patches it will fix itself.


----------



## Aparition

Mantle looks like it significantly reduces the CPU performance gap between mainstream/low end and High End / Enthusiast.

Pretty cool! Will be interesting to see how that impacts gaming systems as a whole in the future.

It also means my 3770k might last me... forever.


----------



## EVILNOK

Apparently Second Assault weapons are usable on private servers if you have premium. Some weapons require maps like metro to get but others like the AS VAL people are saying they've already unlocked and can use them on any server.
http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1wjr6y/new_patch_includes_sa_weapons_theyre_selectable/


----------



## Thoth420

Is this the patch with the "netcode optimizations" or is that still forthcoming? Also donde esta Patch Notes?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Apparently Second Assault weapons are usable on private servers if you have premium. Some weapons require maps like metro to get but others like the AS VAL people are saying they've already unlocked and can use them on any server.
> http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1wjr6y/new_patch_includes_sa_weapons_theyre_selectable/


I've been itching to use the AS VAL, awesome!
Will be the easiest or most impossible weapon to unlock


----------



## Jack Mac

patch notes necessito para vivir
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Is this the patch with the "netcode optimizations" or is that still forthcoming? Also donde esta Patch Notes?


----------



## Krazee




----------



## keiko1

Mines still a joke after patch!


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I've been itching to use the AS VAL, awesome!
> Will be the easiest or most impossible weapon to unlock


Well I played half of a match on Hainan Resort and got 7/10 minutes in the chopper and 10/10 repairs so 3 more minutes in chopper and I'm all set.
edit: also here are the patch notes for those that were asking:

Jan 30 PC Game Update Notes

Mantle Support
The new Mantle renderer has been added in Battlefield 4. Most players can expect a performance increase by using this new low-level graphics API. Check out this news post [battlelog.battlefield.com] for the full details on Mantle, what the requirements are to run it, and how to enable it.

CPU/GPU performance and monitoring
-Tweaked and improved CPU multi-core utilization to try and avoid stuttering and low framerate due to stalls that happened on some CPU and OS configurations.
-Users can now configure and control themselves how many CPU cores should be used in the game with the new "Thread.MaxProcessorCount" settings in User.cfg.
-"Render.DrawScreenInfo 1" now also shows information about which CPU and GPU is in the system, how many GPUs & CPU cores are used and which renderer (DirectX 11 or Mantle) is active
-Added new "PerfOverlay.FrameFileLogEnable" command that records frame times on CPU & GPU and logs out to a .csv file
-AMD Catalyst driver 13.12 (or later) is now recommended instead of 13.9
-Enabled tile-based compute shader lighting optimization on Nvidia for improved GPU performance (already active on AMD GPUs)
-Improved performance with rendering and spotlights for all GPUs, primarily in in-door environments

DMR Balance Tweaks
-Increased the damage of all DMRs across all ranges. Specifically, damage has been increased at long ranges to allow three-hit kills against unarmored opponents. Additionally, reduced the penalty to accuracy for sustained DMR fire, allowing more rapid follow up shots in combat. The amount of the damage increase varies from weapon to weapon, according to its intended range, rate of fire, and damage. We will continue to monitor the effectiveness of DMRs in combat, and determine if additional action is needed to make DMRs a viable mid to long range weapon.

Other Items
-Significantly reduced the duration of the black screen when spawning in, and fixed the issue with players getting killed before being in-game
-Greatly reduced the risk of crosshairs disappearing, which would also result in hit markers disappearing
-Added a headshot icon on the killcard. This should help identify instances where players are correctly killed by one shot
-Fixed an issue in Squad Deathmatch where the "Win/Lose" text was overlapping
-Fixed an issue with players using an exploit for the SOFLAM
-Fixed an issue with players using an exploit for the MAV
-Fixed the gameplay code to properly track the FOV (Field of View) changes in the options menu
-Fixed an issue where chat would break when entering "false" or "true" in the chat window
-Fixed an out-of-helicopter glitch in Air Superiority where players could spawn on the ground and play as infantry
-Fixed the misaligned crosshairs on the T90 MBT
-Added setting to tweak joystick dead zone


----------



## sonicmat

i dont get any sounds after the new patch..

welli do but its as if my speakers are acting as rear surround speakers even though its set to sterio.

ive tried changing the config file as recomended on the ea forum and it worked once but back to no sounds again now


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta will support ALL desktop GCN products, though we are working with EA to further optimize performance on 280X, 270X, HD 7000 and HD 8000. We have asked EA to update their blog to reflect this.


That's cool,confirmed support of Mantle for HD 7000,8000 and R-series.Unfortunately,neither 14.1 is out yet ,nor will most cards have a launch support for it.For now,only the R9 290x/290 and the R7 260.
I don't get this,why didn't they schedule everything to be released together? I just downloaded 1.3GB patch and I expected to be able to use that Mantle feature everyone has been talking about with my HD 7950.But NO! We have to wait for optimization so we can utilize mantle with HD 7950.


----------



## JAM3S121

What about all the vehicle and weapon balances they were talking about..? Did I really download a huge "mantle" patch with some minor fixes and nothing about netcode or other balance changes got fixed... what a joke.









Was having a lot of fun lately til all the servers got the cannot connect bug etc. Time to play something else for another week or two


----------



## keikei

please delete.


----------



## Thoth420

Thank you Evilnok









So the netcode fix is still not in yet. Still the FoV fix and a few others were definitely high on my list of complaints. The headshot on the kill card is cool idea too,


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Yeah, i believe what the patch was for today was part of Mantle, nothing else, otherwise DICE would have noted it.


Just sucks... why not just wait til everything is available because based on the changes I've seen upcoming to gameplay thats another 1gb.. why not just release a 2.5gb patch at one time instead of downloading two things in the span of a week.. Just annoying. I don't really care about mantle either... a intel cpu and gtx 670,770,780 or better already the game great.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Yeah, i believe what the patch was for today was part of Mantle, nothing else, otherwise DICE would have noted it.










Just saw Evilnok's post! I particularly like this new item: -Added a *headshot icon* on the killcard. This should help identify instances where players are correctly killed by one shot .


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonicmat*
> 
> i dont get any sounds after the new patch..
> 
> welli do but its as if my speakers are acting as rear surround speakers even though its set to sterio.
> 
> ive tried changing the config file as recomended on the ea forum and it worked once but back to no sounds again now


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> That is so wrong but so funny lol


same I updated to 13.12, I get no sound AT ALL in game, it lags when joining into a game, it was easily 2min before my weapon and gear would load. so I got to sit in the spawn and waste time.
with 13.11 I cant even spawn, NOTHING works and i'll be stuck on the map screen, cant click anything, nothing except alt tab works on my keyboard when ingame, even alt f4 wont work.

what a joke, I was just playing last night with 0 issues with the same driver.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> players getting killed before being in-game


..EA you are ...!%$#


----------



## Krazee

Really glad with this one: -Significantly reduced the duration of the black screen when spawning in, and fixed the issue with players getting killed before being in-game


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Really glad with this one: -Significantly reduced the duration of the black screen when spawning in, and fixed the issue with players getting killed before being in-game


Yep another major flaw. I never minded spawn protection in 3.


----------



## EVILNOK

AS VAL unlocked:













I had video of some other assignment requirements but am having an issue with the footage. 1 is called "Dust Devil" to unlock the M60E4 it requires 1 Anti-vehicle ribbon and 5 vehicles destroyed on Gulf of Oman. The other 2 were for unlocking dogtags. It wasn't showing the F2000, Gol Magnum or DAO-12 assignments.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> DMR Balance Tweaks
> -Increased the damage of all DMRs across all ranges. Specifically, damage has been increased at long ranges to allow three-hit kills against unarmored opponents. Additionally, reduced the penalty to accuracy for sustained DMR fire, allowing more rapid follow up shots in combat. The amount of the damage increase varies from weapon to weapon, according to its intended range, rate of fire, and damage. We will continue to monitor the effectiveness of DMRs in combat, and determine if additional action is needed to make DMRs a viable mid to long range weapon.


YAY!
Quote:


> -Significantly reduced the duration of the black screen when spawning in, and fixed the issue with players getting killed before being in-game


YAY!
Quote:


> -Greatly reduced the risk of crosshairs disappearing, which would also result in hit markers disappearing


YAY!
Quote:


> -Added a headshot icon on the killcard. This should help identify instances where players are correctly killed by one shot


YAY!
Quote:


> -Fixed an issue with players using an exploit for the SOFLAM
> -Fixed an issue with players using an exploit for the MAV


What was this?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> What about all the vehicle and weapon balances they were talking about..?


Those are still in the blogs for votes I think.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> YAY!
> YAY!
> YAY!
> YAY!
> *What was this?*
> Those are still in the blogs for votes I think.


You could put a SOFLAM out at base then get a MAV and use it to SOFLAM things.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> AS VAL unlocked:
> 
> I had video of some other assignment requirements but am having an issue with the footage. 1 is called "Dust Devil" to unlock the M60E4 it requires 1 Anti-vehicle ribbon and 5 vehicles destroyed on Gulf of Oman. The other 2 were for unlocking dogtags. It wasn't showing the F2000, Gol Magnum or DAO-12 assignments.


umm... how on the pc?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> umm... how on the pc?


For the AS VAL 10 minutes in chopper and 10 repairs. Yes on PC.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> umm... how on the pc?
> 
> 
> 
> For the AS VAL 10 minutes in chopper and 10 repairs. Yes on PC.
Click to expand...

What about this one?
Quote:


> 1 is called "Dust Devil" to unlock the M60E4 it requires 1 Anti-vehicle ribbon and 5 vehicles destroyed on Gulf of Oman.


----------



## PyroTechNiK

I am no getting in-game sound (gun shots, running). I'm constantly hearing the outro music that plays after each round is finished. C'mon Dice...


----------



## redalert

Does the AS Val have an unlock to increase the magazine size like in BF3?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Does the AS Val have an unlock to increase the magazine size like in BF3?
> 
> Nope, no extended mags, Xfaxtor has a video up on it.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> What about this one?


Unobtainable til Second Assault is released.


----------



## keikei

Battlefield 4 - January Patch - Any Major Issues Fixed?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Battlefield 4 - January Patch - Any Major Issues Fixed?


They never said they patched any netcode fixes this patch. So not really sure why he thinks it will be any different today than it has been. I think he just wanted to make a video.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> They never said they patched any netcode fixes this patch. So not really sure why he thinks it will be any different today than it has been. I think he just wanted to make a video.


True. This is a more an entertainment vid, then an actual informative one. I liked his zombie comment though.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> players getting killed before being in-game
> 
> 
> 
> ..EA you are ...!%$#
Click to expand...

oh god. no one is safe


----------



## EVILNOK

The DICE community manager posted upcoming changes to grenades on Reddit today also:

1) Increased the number of M84 FLASHBANG and HAND FLARES the player can carry from 2 to 3. A player may now have 3 active HAND FLARES, up from 1 before. The HAND FLARE remains mostly a gadget of comic relief, though its ability to blind IRNV sights should not be forgotten. The increase in the number the player can carry should allow for a larger tactical use of both the HAND FLARE and the M84 FLASHBANG.
2) Increased the effect of M84 FLASHBANG grenades on friendly and enemy players. When Friendly Fire is OFF, friendlies receive approximately half the effect duration. Previous duration was 4 seconds, now 5 seconds for enemy players. Additionally increased the range at which a player feels the full effect of the flash, and increased the effect on players not looking directly at the flash bang. This should sufficiently improve the reliability of the M84 FLASHBANG, and make it a viable choice in the grenade category.
3) Increased the maximum damage for the RGO from 67 to 80, however reduced the range of explosion. The RGO was essentially an instant kill in Hardcore, it now has a reduced 1 hit kill range, however accurate throws will yield higher damage values in Core. This clarifies the role of the RGO as an accurate impact hand grenade, while still not allowing 1 hit kills in Core.
4) Reduced the visual and audio effect for the detonation of the V40 Mini to highlight its smaller blast when compared to other grenades. Decreased the maximum damage from 80 to 60, and decreased the range at which maximum damage is applied. The player continues to carry 3 V40 grenades, and is still able to use 2 of them to get a kill in Core. Previously the V40 was entirely superior to the M67 in Hardcore, this change aims to balance them in Hardcore, while also keeping their effectiveness intact in Core.

Link to the Reddit thread:

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1wkgkd/balancing_bf4_upcoming_grenade_tweaks/

Link to the official blog:

http://blogs.battlefield.com/2014/01/balancing-bf4-grenades/


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Battlefield 4 - January Patch - Any Major Issues Fixed?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Good video, although the game is playable and fun this is not great, is becoming like a stuck record though so hoping it is tweaked at some point soon.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> The DICE community manager posted upcoming changes to grenades on Reddit today also:
> 
> 1) Increased the number of M84 FLASHBANG and HAND FLARES the player can carry from 2 to 3. A player may now have 3 active HAND FLARES, up from 1 before. The HAND FLARE remains mostly a gadget of comic relief, though its ability to blind IRNV sights should not be forgotten. The increase in the number the player can carry should allow for a larger tactical use of both the HAND FLARE and the M84 FLASHBANG.
> 2) Increased the effect of M84 FLASHBANG grenades on friendly and enemy players. When Friendly Fire is OFF, friendlies receive approximately half the effect duration. Previous duration was 4 seconds, now 5 seconds for enemy players. Additionally increased the range at which a player feels the full effect of the flash, and increased the effect on players not looking directly at the flash bang. This should sufficiently improve the reliability of the M84 FLASHBANG, and make it a viable choice in the grenade category.
> 3) Increased the maximum damage for the RGO from 67 to 80, however reduced the range of explosion. The RGO was essentially an instant kill in Hardcore, it now has a reduced 1 hit kill range, however accurate throws will yield higher damage values in Core. This clarifies the role of the RGO as an accurate impact hand grenade, while still not allowing 1 hit kills in Core.
> 4) Reduced the visual and audio effect for the detonation of the V40 Mini to highlight its smaller blast when compared to other grenades. Decreased the maximum damage from 80 to 60, and decreased the range at which maximum damage is applied. The player continues to carry 3 V40 grenades, and is still able to use 2 of them to get a kill in Core. Previously the V40 was entirely superior to the M67 in Hardcore, this change aims to balance them in Hardcore, while also keeping their effectiveness intact in Core.
> 
> Link to the Reddit thread:
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1wkgkd/balancing_bf4_upcoming_grenade_tweaks/
> 
> Link to the official blog:
> 
> http://blogs.battlefield.com/2014/01/balancing-bf4-grenades/


Unfortunately, I don't think the changes to the V40s are going to decrease grenade spam at all. It will just make it less rewarding..


----------



## Ghost12

Had 2 crashes tonight since the patch, the game freezes then bf4 stopped working. Not had a crash for many weeks prior.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hmm mantle news on BF4:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/news/view/bf4-mantle-live/

AMD users you really getting 50% better frames? Seems a bit speculative.

PC update on the 30th:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2979150493815503479/

Thoughts?

They are finally getting to balancing issues now? Been what, 4 months? Lol @ DICE & EA

PS.
1.2gb "patch" for nvidia users for no reason - good job DICE.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hmm mantle news on BF4:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/news/view/bf4-mantle-live/
> 
> AMD users you really getting 50% better frames? Seems a bit speculative.
> 
> PS.
> 1.2gb "patch" for nvidia users for no reason - good job DICE.


50% ? What are you talking about? Thats 290X x2 in Crossfire with a 3970X.

For no reason? Lol.. use what you were born with, you know.. and think.
You angry Nvidia doesnt do a Mantle?

Such mad.
Very tasty.


----------



## hamzta09

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=98939900&postcount=28


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 50% ? What are you talking about? Thats 290X x2 in Crossfire with a 3970X.
> 
> For no reason? Lol.. use what you were born with, you know.. and think.
> You angry Nvidia doesnt do a Mantle?
> 
> Such mad.
> Very tasty.


In English please, not meme language


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hm
> 
> PS.
> 1.2gb "patch" for nvidia users for no reason - good job DICE.


Read the patch notes, there are game tweaks for all and nvidia users get optimizations of their own.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hmm mantle news on BF4:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/news/view/bf4-mantle-live/
> 
> AMD users you really getting 50% better frames? Seems a bit speculative.
> 
> PC update on the 30th:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2979150493815503479/
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> They are finally getting to balancing issues now? Been what, 4 months? Lol @ DICE & EA
> 
> PS.
> 1.2gb "patch" for nvidia users for no reason - good job DICE.


Everyones waiting for 14.1 beta to drop (by end of month, which is tomorrow). Once that happens peeps can test Mantles early build.

I did play a little with the new patch, and crossfire is now disabled, another member mention sound issues. I'm sure we'll see the bulk of results this weekend.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Read the patch notes, there are game tweaks for all and nvidia users get optimizations of their own.


Read them - didn't seem Nvidia related, more CPU related.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Everyones waiting for 14.1 beta to drop (by end of month, which is tomorrow). Once that happens peeps can test Mantles early build.
> 
> I did play a little with the new patch, and crossfire is now disabled, another member mention sound issues. I'm sure we'll see the bulk of results this weekend.


I see - cool - first useful reply to my comment +rep


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Really glad with this one: -Significantly reduced the duration of the black screen when spawning in, and fixed the issue with players getting killed before being in-game


Yep, this patch seems to be working well for me so far.

Game just feels better over all (placebo effect?) and I have got into 3 different servers tonight on the first try, which I haven't been able to do at all ! for over a month or more.

It was really putting me off the game, as sometimes I was getting the "disconnected from server" maybe ten times in a row and taking about 30 minutes just to join a game







.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Read them - didn't seem Nvidia related, more CPU related.


What are you talking about?


----------



## keikei

Dubbed, you've come back at a great time. DICE is pushing out A LOT of fixes. Its hard to keep up with it. Thats just concerning this weeks announcements. Are you aware of Player Appreciation Month starts February 1? It looks more significant then their previous offerings to cool down the mob that is battlelog members.


----------



## hotwheels1997

I'll go to bed now ,I sincerely hope that when I get up tomorrow,there will be a 14.1 beta released. I'm currently using 13.11 beta8 and my game isn't even starting,don't think it's worth to update to 13.12 now just so I can wake up tomorrow and have to update all over again.
I have high hopes for Mantle,let it be worth because this patch sort of broke the game for me.

EDIT: Game decided to start,can't use neither my mouse nor my keyboard.This **** is getting out of hand,DICE


----------



## Ghost12

Feels good killing peole with the 412Rex again, all is forgiven dice, if you never fix another thing I am happy.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Dubbed, you've come back at a great time. DICE is pushing out A LOT of fixes. Its hard to keep up with it. Thats just concerning this weeks announcements. Are you aware of Player Appreciation Month starts February 1? It looks more significant then their previous offerings to cool down the mob that is battlelog members.


Significat?
Unlocked pistols?
Really?
Oh and battlepacks with SKINS?

Surely fixes the game for us.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Anyone play around with this yet? I'm wondering if hyperthreading can be used now.
Quote:


> -Tweaked and improved CPU multi-core utilization to try and avoid stuttering and low framerate due to stalls that happened on some CPU and OS configurations.
> -Users can now configure and control themselves how many CPU cores should be used in the game with the new "Thread.MaxProcessorCount" settings in User.cfg.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Dubbed, you've come back at a great time. DICE is pushing out A LOT of fixes. Its hard to keep up with it. Thats just concerning this weeks announcements. Are you aware of Player Appreciation Month starts February 1? It looks more significant then their previous offerings to cool down the mob that is battlelog members.


yeah bruv!
Was just playing some BF3 on the Xbox360 - VGA graphics and all, but had a blast







!

BF4 - I've been playing on/off.
I only got 77hrs on it lol
In the BETA alone I racked up 35hrs

My lil cousin on the other hand 211hrs...


----------



## Kuivamaa

"CPU/GPU performance and monitoring
-Tweaked and improved CPU multi-core utilization to try and avoid stuttering and low framerate due to stalls that happened on some CPU and OS configurations.
-Users can now configure and control themselves how many CPU cores should be used in the game with the new "Thread.MaxProcessorCount" settings in User.cfg.
-"Render.DrawScreenInfo 1" now also shows information about which CPU and GPU is in the system, how many GPUs & CPU cores are used and which renderer (DirectX 11 or Mantle) is active
-Added new "PerfOverlay.FrameFileLogEnable" command that records frame times on CPU & GPU and logs out to a .csv file
-AMD Catalyst driver 13.12 (or later) is now recommended instead of 13.9
*-Enabled tile-based compute shader lighting optimization on Nvidia for improved GPU performance (already active on AMD GPUs)*
-Improved performance with rendering and spotlights for all GPUs, primarily in in-door environments "

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2979150493815503479/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Just saw this.
Nothing has changed it seems!




EDIT:
Wow - so true:


----------



## moocowman

Oh lord..


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Just saw this.
> Nothing has changed it seems!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Wow - so true:


Yes, DICE is aware of the elephant in the room, but from what they're telling us, its not going to be a quick fix. I'm not even sure it can be fixed from what bf vets have been saying on this forum. We'll see i guess.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> yeah bruv!
> Was just playing some BF3 on the Xbox360 - VGA graphics and all, but had a blast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> BF4 - I've been playing on/off.
> I only got 77hrs on it lol
> In the BETA alone I racked up 35hrs
> 
> My lil cousin on the other hand 211hrs...


Dubbed come back to me!








I been playing 3 until they iron out the issues....if they ever do.


----------



## wirefox

I found that if I change the sound type ingame under audio, from say hi-fi to wartime.

Play the map completely through.

All future maps have sound.

If you log off our out of game ... you must do this over again

have fun .. complain less .. and enjoy the ride

donations welcome









edit: looks like you need to play through a full map to get sound anytime you change server .... BF4 penance ...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Yes, DICE is aware of the elephant in the room, but from what they're telling us, its not going to be a quick fix. I'm not even sure it can be fixed from what bf vets have been saying on this forum. We'll see i guess.


been watching a few of TheSkillClinic's videos.
Why wasn't I subscribed to him before?

And subscribed to sellouts like Jackfrags and those idiots?
(PS. Found it funny recently with the whole EA scandal thing)
I remember hearing that last week and saying to my cousin: "TOLD YOU SO"

Yes, before fanboys hit me with their wooden sticks - I watched the youtubers' videos already, where they prove and claim that they weren't paid by EA bla bla bla.
Point is - when someone says: "this is the best battlefield I've played and looks to be the best FPS ever made" - that guy has been smoking or was paid to say that.
Yes that person I'm referring to was JackFrags in his beta/alpha/pre-launch videos.

Any reasonable monkey would have been able to point out the games flaws and say: You know what it is broken.
I played FIFA 14 for quite literally 1hr at a game expo - I concluded: This game is horribly broken.
I come home, I google reviews of Fifa14 - HONEST reviews.
LITTERED with comments, videos, photos the whole chebang, saying: "What the hell were EA doing?"

Point is sweethearts - You might like the game, you might think it is a good game and more so you might enjoy it.
But when you play it properly/religiously or even as a QA tester (seems to be a perfect job role for me) then you start to realise the countless amount of flaws the game has.
Some as stupid and easy to fix as an M16A3 and AEK being OP (BF3) to netcode, hitreg, hitbox (list goes on) problems, that will NEVER BE FIXED.

Anyway, it isn't going to be fixed.
Let's face it, it's EA. They release patches and they break more things and then go back and try and re-fix them, because they broke it in their previous patch (endless loop).

I've been screaming at this game since day1 - and each time I play it, S.S.D.D. (google it if you don't get the reference)

They really had to sort their crap out.
Now they got loads of noob FPS gamers playing their games and heaps loads of "fans". All about the money, they don't care.

This will honestly be the last EA games I'm buying.

Anyway /rantover.

Just thought to express my opinions, after over 3-4months that this game has been out.
Heck even playing BF3 for 2hrs on Xbox and I still encountered problems - and that game has been out for what, coming unto 2 yrs?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Dubbed come back to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I been playing 3 until they iron out the issues....if they ever do.


brrrrrooooo yeah we will epic fail sesh it up soon


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Just saw this.
> Nothing has changed it seems!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Wow - so true:


\

So true!!


----------



## Robilar

Whats up with the huge patch that came out today?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Whats up with the huge patch that came out today?


Little thing called m...a....n...t....l....e.....


----------



## keikei

Well, decided to play a few rounds before bed and i've been disconnected everytime. Lets see if tomorrow is better.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> been watching a few of TheSkillClinic's videos.
> Why wasn't I subscribed to him before?
> 
> And subscribed to sellouts like Jackfrags and those idiots?
> (PS. Found it funny recently with the whole EA scandal thing)
> I remember hearing that last week and saying to my cousin: "TOLD YOU SO"
> 
> Yes, before fanboys hit me with their wooden sticks - I watched the youtubers' videos already, where they prove and claim that they weren't paid by EA bla bla bla.
> Point is - when someone says: "this is the best battlefield I've played and looks to be the best FPS ever made" - that guy has been smoking or was paid to say that.
> Yes that person I'm referring to was JackFrags in his beta/alpha/pre-launch videos.
> 
> Any reasonable monkey would have been able to point out the games flaws and say: You know what it is broken.
> I played FIFA 14 for quite literally 1hr at a game expo - I concluded: This game is horribly broken.
> I come home, I google reviews of Fifa14 - HONEST reviews.
> LITTERED with comments, videos, photos the whole chebang, saying: "What the hell were EA doing?"
> 
> Point is sweethearts - You might like the game, you might think it is a good game and more so you might enjoy it.
> But when you play it properly/religiously or even as a QA tester (seems to be a perfect job role for me) then you start to realise the countless amount of flaws the game has.
> Some as stupid and easy to fix as an M16A3 and AEK being OP (BF3) to netcode, hitreg, hitbox (list goes on) problems, that will NEVER BE FIXED.
> 
> Anyway, it isn't going to be fixed.
> Let's face it, it's EA. They release patches and they break more things and then go back and try and re-fix them, because they broke it in their previous patch (endless loop).
> 
> I've been screaming at this game since day1 - and each time I play it, S.S.D.D. (google it if you don't get the reference)
> 
> They really had to sort their crap out.
> Now they got loads of noob FPS gamers playing their games and heaps loads of "fans". All about the money, they don't care.
> 
> This will honestly be the last EA games I'm buying.
> 
> Anyway /rantover.


Yay for misinformation!




Explains quite a lot without really denying anything. You're just kind of jumping on the "ZOMG EA PAID THEM! THEY'RE SELLOUTS!" bandwagon.

Yes, BF4 is flawed. No one is denying it. The devs are obviously at least trying to fix things. Anyway, go ahead and have fun being a pessimist. I personally hope things will get better and while I'm sure things like netcode will never really be fixed, other aspects of the game will get fixed and I can at least have fun with the game and that's all that matters to me (it's not like previous Battlefield games didn't have a ton of flaws either.. including "netcode" problems such as terrible hit reg. as well as balance issues). I'm sorry you can't enjoy the game. Sucks to be you, I guess.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Well, decided to play a few rounds before bed and i've been disconnected everytime. Lets see if tomorrow is better.


Opposite affect for me. Was able to join 3 different servers on first try. I don't think I have ever been able to do that since I had the game.

Hopefully it's the same later today.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Played tonight for a good bit, haven't gotten on in a while. Noticed I actually picked up about 10fps on average too without even having mantle. Not bad









My buddy has an 8350 and stopped playing because the performance was pretty rancid, but now it plays considerably better for him. Can't wait to see what mantle may do.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Just saw this.
> Nothing has changed it seems!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Wow - so true:


Oh wow! i've been mentally hitting myself thinking I was off by a tad. After seeing that netcode video! most of my deaths are like that, and I join servers with 50/60 ping normally.


----------



## theturbofd

Lol so I guess the AS VAL can only be unlocked right now if you have premium. What a joke :/


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Lol so I guess the AS VAL can only be unlocked right now if you have premium. What a joke :/


I'm Premium and I don't see the assignment on my list.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Anyone seen this? You know what it is?



Also a new indicator when you get killed by headshot:


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Anyone seen this? You know what it is?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a new indicator when you get killed by headshot:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Many have noticed the white boxes, from what I read no one knows. There is a new conspiracy regards the new headshot kill icon with many claiming to get it on kills which were definitley not a headshot therefore concluding the icon has been introduced to cover up the 1 hit kill bugs. Make what you will of that, idk lol

Edit - explanation for the "boxes" problem indicators - http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1wk151/ninja_updates_thread/cf2rhr5


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Many have noticed the white boxes, from what I read no one knows. There is a new conspiracy regards the new headshot kill icon with many claiming to get it on kills which were definitley not a headshot therefore concluding the icon has been introduced to cover up the 1 hit kill bugs. Make what you will of that, idk lol


Mmm I've only ever seen the headshot indicator from sniper kills.

Also, I'm liking how team and squad text is now in blue and green.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Mmm I've only ever seen the headshot indicator from sniper kills.
> 
> Also, I'm liking how team and squad text is now in blue and green.


Not noticed it at all to be honest, above edit regards the white boxes indicating a new packet loss indicator etc


----------



## DuckKnuckle

A packet loss indicator?

That's weird. I would only ever get the boxes if there was a friendly vehicle near an objective and I turned so that they were behind me to my right. Are they going to now use that indicator to cover up bad netcode?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> A packet loss indicator?
> 
> That's weird. I would only ever get the boxes if there was a friendly vehicle near an objective and I turned so that they were behind me to my right. Are they going to now use that indicator to cover up bad netcode?


Not sure anymore with this game to be honest lol, make of any of it what you will and draw your own conclusions, I rarely post in the battle log forums but skim read occasionally

Headshot kill cam conspiracy - http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2979150493817850474/


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> A packet loss indicator?
> 
> That's weird. I would only ever get the boxes if there was a friendly vehicle near an objective and I turned so that they were behind me to my right. Are they going to now use that indicator to cover up bad netcode?


The problem is not many hit markers with netcode not latency/drop outs issues. This packet loss icon is just letting you know that a packet was missed, dropped etc. This is handy when you are shooting and realizing nothing went through.


----------



## Ghost12

Naval Strike map names - http://www.bf4blog.com/battlefield-4-naval-strike-dlc-map-names-leaked/


----------



## DuckKnuckle

How are some people unlocking the AS VAL? I don't see those assignments anywhere?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> How are some people unlocking the AS VAL? I don't see those assignments anywhere?


Apparently is 10 minutes in a chopper and 10 squad repairs. Not tried it myself.


----------



## calavera

Anyone else cant deploy bipods anymore? I can't for some reason.


----------



## OutlawII

So anyone else have the sound issue?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> So anyone else have the sound issue?


Morning. Several reports of sound issues.


----------



## BradleyW

I had a sound issue today on Paracel Storm whilst in my littlebird chopper. Everything cleared up after a minute.


----------



## keiko1

Yep in tdm i have that problem but my game is now unplayable due to rubberbanding that wasnt there before dec patch.


----------



## keiko1

I hope to dear god they fix this game before they even think about bf5 the way it looks at the moment its going to be hard fixing this game for everyone , my game was fine on release had the random crashes but i was able to play the game at least , but now its unplayable rubberbanding terribly . This game has so much potential but i just ask myself was it too over ambitious or was it just pure greed wanting the game to be next gen but supporting last gen consoles and win 8 , 64 bit game and mantle or a combo of the lot ?


----------



## lostsurfer

Since patch I can make it 3/4 of a round then the game crashes...smh


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Yay for misinformation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explains quite a lot without really denying anything. You're just kind of jumping on the "ZOMG EA PAID THEM! THEY'RE SELLOUTS!" bandwagon.
> 
> Yes, BF4 is flawed. No one is denying it. The devs are obviously at least trying to fix things. Anyway, go ahead and have fun being a pessimist. I personally hope things will get better and while I'm sure things like netcode will never really be fixed, other aspects of the game will get fixed and I can at least have fun with the game and that's all that matters to me (it's not like previous Battlefield games didn't have a ton of flaws either.. including "netcode" problems such as terrible hit reg. as well as balance issues). I'm sorry you can't enjoy the game. Sucks to be you, I guess.


Lmao - you didn't ever read my comment did you?
Typical fanboy answer from you as usual. Good job








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Oh wow! i've been mentally hitting myself thinking I was off by a tad. After seeing that netcode video! most of my deaths are like that, and I join servers with 50/60 ping normally.


I knew this from day1 - that something was wrong. BC2 had the problem too, granted - but it wasn't as bad as BF3 and especially not as bad as BF4


----------



## bond32

The AS VAL Is freaking insane. I love this weapon...


----------



## BleepyEvans

I dont want to piss anyone off, but since the update my game is actually running alot smoother.
90FPS avg, 32-14 - first game of the day. Its probably down to the server I'm on though...right....


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Yay for misinformation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explains quite a lot without really denying anything. You're just kind of jumping on the "ZOMG EA PAID THEM! THEY'RE SELLOUTS!" bandwagon.
> 
> Yes, BF4 is flawed. No one is denying it. The devs are obviously at least trying to fix things. Anyway, go ahead and have fun being a pessimist. I personally hope things will get better and while I'm sure things like netcode will never really be fixed, other aspects of the game will get fixed and I can at least have fun with the game and that's all that matters to me (it's not like previous Battlefield games didn't have a ton of flaws either.. including "netcode" problems such as terrible hit reg. as well as balance issues). I'm sorry you can't enjoy the game. Sucks to be you, I guess.


Trying? What did they actually fix in 3 months?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BleepyEvans*
> 
> I dont want to piss anyone off, but since the update my game is actually running alot smoother.
> 90FPS avg, 32-14 - first game of the day. Its probably down to the server I'm on though...right....


why would you piss anyone off lol?
That's great to hear - nothing to do with server


----------



## OutlawII

If anyone doubts how broken this game really is just look at the patch notes,a half a page of fixes every patch and this is from a polished AAA game!


----------



## BleepyEvans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> why would you piss anyone off lol?
> That's great to hear - nothing to do with server


Fine, make anyone jealous









Might have something to do with this wonderful overclock you taught me to do


----------



## marduke83

Not up to date on the patches/fixes, but is the 0hp thing supposed to be fixed? As I just tried a round and dies atleast 5 times to the other player on 0hp, most times they were facing the other way and I got several shots off first... So frustrating....


----------



## Krusher33

The packet loss thing...

Would that be why on your pc, you see that you hit the person but it doesn't seem do any damage? Maybe the packet that got loss had those? And then on your pc when you died, it shows 0 hp on the dude because on your end you did indeed hit him, but the guy is still alive because the packet loss the hits and so on his end he's still alive because he didn't get hit?

Or is this just noob thinking?


----------



## Ghost12

Only in Bf4, just been mysteriously Kia on Golmund......................and the kill screen had a headshot icon, I was driving a tank at the time. Killed by hs inside a vehicle lol by the game.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> If anyone doubts how broken this game really is just look at the patch notes,a half a page of fixes every patch and this is from a polished AAA game!


would be even longer if they put in what they broke with that same patch.









any news on the sound? its making the game unplayable for me, it throws off my aim not hearing the gun go off, I get flanked so much easier and it just isn't as fun without all the explosions and mayhem going on.
for some reason on some servers I can get the sound to work in my headset only, not my tv speakers, if i try to run it through my speakers I get maybe 1 game of sound out of every 20, no matter the server.

EA's never getting another dime from me, This whole thing, bf4 releasing, every patch they put out is just a god damn joke.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BleepyEvans*
> 
> Fine, make anyone jealous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might have something to do with this wonderful overclock you taught me to do


oh yeah OC makes a huge difference dude!
What oc did u get to and from what? On i5 or i7?


----------



## bond32

I was shot out of an attack boat yesterday... First time that's happened, and I've got a ridiculous amount of kills with it. By shot out I mean the pilot seat, shot out by another boat... This happened to others?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I was shot out of an attack boat yesterday... First time that's happened, and I've got a ridiculous amount of kills with it. By shot out I mean the pilot seat, shot out by another boat... This happened to others?


User error lol, No but never say never in this game.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I was shot out of an attack boat yesterday... First time that's happened, and I've got a ridiculous amount of kills with it. By shot out I mean the pilot seat, shot out by another boat... This happened to others?


Yes, happened to me once or twice and also to one of my clanmates.


----------



## BleepyEvans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> oh yeah OC makes a huge difference dude!
> What oc did u get to and from what? On i5 or i7?


Just 4.5ghz from i7. I pretty much followed your tutorial apart from the various offset and voltage differences.
I'm not for taking risks, but Ill try and get a bit more from it soon.

Looking at OCing my graphics card next.

-

The attack boat is OP in my opinon, like a tank on water with crew on the back aswell.
I've never been shot out of one though.


----------



## Aparition

Lol Sniping guys manning the guns on the back of the attack boats is hilariously good fun.
Sniper, rocket, whatever... they are like free points.


----------



## ihatelolcats

it sucks so much when youre repairing the boat and the driver decides to stop. instantly sniped every time


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Lol Sniping guys manning the guns on the back of the attack boats is hilariously good fun.
> Sniper, rocket, whatever... they are like free points.


Indeed, however on that note for some reason I feel like those mini guns are slightly more powerful now. I actually like their balance.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> User error lol, No but never say never in this game.


hahhaha








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BleepyEvans*
> 
> Just 4.5ghz from i7. I pretty much followed your tutorial apart from the various offset and voltage differences.
> I'm not for taking risks, but Ill try and get a bit more from it soon.
> 
> Looking at OCing my graphics card next.
> 
> -
> 
> The attack boat is OP in my opinon, like a tank on water with crew on the back aswell.
> I've never been shot out of one though.


Nice one dude!


----------



## Triniboi82

Hey guys did anyone get an error with origin not launching after the latest update? It shows in the task manager as running but I can't get it to actually launch at all. Tried uninstalling/reinstalling to another location, system restore but nothing. It seems the problem is after it updates it doesn't launch but it shows in task manager as running. This is the first time this has ever happened, I'm really confused as to what is causing it.

If anyone has had this happen and could assist I'd greatly appreciate it


----------



## iTzHughie

Anyone having sound issues? 20 matches and all I hear is the loading screen music. No sound effects like shooting, footsteps, anything


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTzHughie*
> 
> Anyone having sound issues? 20 matches and all I hear is the loading screen music. No sound effects like shooting, footsteps, anything


yea... they messed up the sound for just about everyone in this latest patch, sometimes I'll get perfect sound, then the next game it'll be gone and I'll get the random bullet shot sound here and there with the loading screen sound loop.
Sadly we're gonna have to wait on DICE to fix what they broke, even repairing and reinstalling the game didn't help


----------



## hamzta09

Joining via squad/friend doesnt work anymore.

"Error communicating with BF4.exe" or whatever error, can only join via the servers page.. how sad.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> yea... they messed up the sound for just about everyone in this latest patch, sometimes I'll get perfect sound, then the next game it'll be gone and I'll get the random bullet shot sound here and there with the loading screen sound loop.
> Sadly we're gonna have to wait on DICE to fix what they broke, even repairing and reinstalling the game didn't help


Believe it or not this happened to me for the first time ever the day BEFORE the patch, weird.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> yea... they messed up the sound for just about everyone in this latest patch, sometimes I'll get perfect sound, then the next game it'll be gone and I'll get the random bullet shot sound here and there with the loading screen sound loop.
> Sadly we're gonna have to wait on DICE to fix what they broke, even repairing and reinstalling the game didn't help


so they did EXACTLY as I thought?
hahaha

"Release a patch to fix something and then break something else and then re-patch it in order to re-fix the thing they broke"
LMAO


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> so they did EXACTLY as I thought?
> hahaha
> 
> "Release a patch to fix something and then break something else and then re-patch it in order to re-fix the thing they broke"
> LMAO


I don't understand the giddy glee. It's like your rooting for failure. It's one thing to be a fanboy it's also another thing to be on the opposite end of the spectrum. I can understand being pissed about the game, but you paid money for it, so you'd think if anything you'd be rooting for a fix.

Than again it is getting to be a comical farce with these patches, so disregard my moment of PMS above, I'll go get the sand out of my crotchal region now.

Lastly I don't take this game serious so the bugs don't bother me and I have fun with it everyday. That aside I know some of you guys do and were expecting as promised a tighter product, so I can sympathize.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I don't understand the giddy glee. It's like your rooting for failure. It's one thing to be a fanboy it's also another thing to be on the opposite end of the spectrum. I can understand being pissed about the game, but you paid money for it, so you'd think if anything you'd be rooting for a fix.
> 
> Than again it is getting to be a comical farce with these patches, so disregard my moment of PMS above, I'll go get the sand out of my crotchal region now.
> 
> Lastly I don't take this game serious so the bugs don't bother me and I have fun with it everyday. That aside I know some of you guys do and were expecting as promised a tighter product, so I can sympathize.


But the gmae is a failure, and a failure of the gaming community as a whole as people insist on paying for it, including the Premium/DLCs even when its not even in a working state yet. Indie developers make better games than this.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I don't understand the giddy glee. It's like your rooting for failure. It's one thing to be a fanboy it's also another thing to be on the opposite end of the spectrum. I can understand being pissed about the game, but you paid money for it, so you'd think if anything you'd be rooting for a fix.
> 
> Than again it is getting to be a comical farce with these patches, so disregard my moment of PMS above, I'll go get the sand out of my crotchal region now.
> 
> Lastly I don't take this game serious so the bugs don't bother me and I have fun with it everyday. That aside I know some of you guys do and were expecting as promised a tighter product, so I can sympathize.


lmao, go in the corner and stand in it. I was rooting for an epic game upon launch not a half broken game that still has SERIOUS FPS fundamental problems 3-4 months down the line hahaha


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Lastly I don't take this game serious so the bugs don't bother me and I have fun with it everyday. That aside I know some of you guys do and were expecting as promised a tighter product, so I can sympathize.


That is the key right there, I have fun. As I have always said the bugs are annoying yes, but the game is still a ton of fun for me. I normally play every night with Ultra and Bond from here and we tear it up.

On another note, I like the as val but i hate it too. Its useless from any reasonable distance.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> That is the key right there, I have fun. As I have always said the bugs are annoying yes, but the game is still a ton of fun for me. I normally play every night with Ultra and Bond from here and we tear it up.
> 
> On another note, I like the as val but i hate it too. Its useless from any reasonable distance.


Cause you cant spray with it ?

AS VAL was flawless for me in BF3, even at distance, silent and high RPM and very accurate.


----------



## hamzta09

Update (Jan 31): At the last minute AMD identified an installation issue in the Catalyst 14.1 driver that renders it unsuitable for distribution. This delays the entire launch as we haven't been able to run any tests with the beta software yet and public release is also expected to be delayed by at least a few more days. As soon as we can get our hands on the proofed driver, we'll be reporting back with our own benchmarks.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> But the gmae is a failure, and a failure of the gaming community as a whole as people insist on paying for it, including the Premium/DLCs even when its not even in a working state yet. Indie developers make better games than this.


Agreed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> That is the key right there, I have fun. As I have always said the bugs are annoying yes, but the game is still a ton of fun for me. I normally play every night with Ultra and Bond from here and we tear it up.
> 
> On another note, I like the as val but i hate it too. Its useless from any reasonable distance.


that edit I didn't see.
YUP - that's absolutely it.
If you want to enjoy ANY EA recent games seriously, you should NOT take it seriously.
If you do, then you'll be as enraged as I am


----------



## Sadmoto

You don't even have to take it seriously to realize that its a load of crap that it isn't working as intended, and they are still making money on it because of ignorance.

don't take the game seriously but everyone who bought it just got ripped off for at least 60$ that's what you take seriously.

companies like EA and activision are realizing, "oh hey, we sold them ****, and they still ate it!, lets give them more until they realize that its not chocolate"
but people keep buying that ****, so they will keep selling it.

I find myself repeating this a lot, its sad but true, They will not stop selling this crap until they lose money from it, it is as simple as that, they are a business, not a group of people making video games for the sake of making good video games.
$$$$ is all they see.

Im honestly glad amd waited on their drivers, everyone and their brother would of blamed the drivers for all these bf4 issues, when really, we still just have a broke game months after release.


----------



## the9quad

It's not that consistently broken for me. I get the occasional crash on zavod and death or kill that appears funky, but the majority of the time it's working like all the previous bf games. I know that's not the case for everyone, so the vitriol is understandable.

Oh and other than a meager handful of games(some of which are 15 yr old rehashes) most mp games with promise are worse than this or bug free and boring. It's not like we are swimming in excellent "newer" mp shooters. So this has been worth the price of admission for me.


----------



## hotwheels1997

The game was perfect for me pre-patch . Post patch, I can't use my mouse and keyboard with 13.11 beta 8 driver and with 13.12, I don't have any sound. This to me is unplayable, that's why I just went back to BF3 and after a bit tweaking with sensitivity(made my general sensitivity lower after playing BF4) and after just a bit of getting used to the FOV locked at 60 when ADS,the game is much more fun !








Playing some BC2 exclusively for Rush= Best Rush maps and balance.
A lot of people were bashing Close Quarters DLC,but currently it's one of my favourite to play on.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> The game was perfect for me pre-patch . Post patch, I can't use my mouse and keyboard with 13.11 beta 8 driver and with 13.12, I don't have any sound. This to me is unplayable, that's why I just went back to BF3 and after a bit tweaking with sensitivity(made my general sensitivity lower after playing BF4) and after just a bit of getting used to the FOV locked at 60 when ADS,the game is much more fun !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing some BC2 exclusively for Rush= Best Rush maps and balance.
> A lot of people were bashing Close Quarters DLC,but currently it's one of my favourite to play on.


There still people playing BC2? I really enjoyed rush in that game, and wouldn't mind reinstalling it, if there is still enough of a community. Don't want to spend hours looking for a server with two people in it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> You don't even have to take it seriously to realize that its a load of crap that it isn't working as intended, and they are still making money on it because of ignorance.
> 
> don't take the game seriously but everyone who bought it just got ripped off for at least 60$ that's what you take seriously.
> 
> companies like EA and activision are realizing, "oh hey, we sold them ****, and they still ate it!, lets give them more until they realize that its not chocolate"
> but people keep buying that ****, so they will keep selling it.
> 
> I find myself repeating this a lot, its sad but true, They will not stop selling this crap until they lose money from it, it is as simple as that, they are a business, not a group of people making video games for the sake of making good video games.
> $$$$ is all they see.
> 
> Im honestly glad amd waited on their drivers, everyone and their brother would of blamed the drivers for all these bf4 issues, when really, we still just have a broke game months after release.


basically summed up with this:
(as seen in the video I linked before)


----------



## Krazee




----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*


No no no, hitreg is fine. Solid. Mtn Dew, Doritos GOTY 2014.


----------



## Ghost12

I continue to pay this game for 2 reasons only,

1. There is nothing similar to it in scale or vehicle play that is anywhere near as good.
2. It is a social platform that I enjoy playing with people I call friends that I have aquired over time in this forum.

Its that simple.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I was shot out of an attack boat yesterday... First time that's happened, and I've got a ridiculous amount of kills with it. By shot out I mean the pilot seat, shot out by another boat... This happened to others?


Was it on Hainan Resort? I think I did that in the game where it put me on the opposing team.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*


Actually in the case of BF4 it is more likely the 10 tick rate and not lag at all!


----------



## ihatelolcats

saw this on guru3d lol


Mantle Known Issues List

Last Updates: 1/29/2014

Lower-than-expected performance on AMD Radeon™ HD 7000 and HD 8000 Series GPUs
Lower-than-expected performance on AMD Radeon™ R9 280X and R9 270X GPUs
Multi-GPU support will be added to StarSwarm in a future application patch
Battlefield 4™ Multi-GPU improvements will be made available in future updates
BattleField 4™ + AMD CrossFire™ stability and stuttering issues are still under investigation
Notebooks based on AMD Enduro or PowerXpress™ technologies are currently not supported
Portrait mode display configurations are currently not supported in Battlefield 4™
AMD Eyefinity technology is not currently supported in StarSwarm


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Was it on Hainan Resort? I think I did that in the game where it put me on the opposing team.


Yes it was... Was very strange. That hasn't happened before and I have tried many times to snipe the pilot out of the attack boats. But the enemy attack boat shot maybe only a few times and I was dead, but the boat was fully in tact.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Cause you cant spray with it ?
> 
> AS VAL was flawless for me in BF3, even at distance, silent and high RPM and very accurate.


No not at all, because at a decent distance the bullet spread is huge and tap firing isn't very accurate. But its a PDW designed for close quarters so I'm okay with the design, just not really for me. I'll stick with my Sig and the CR unlock assault rifle for my short to mid range weaponry.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Uploaded 20hrs ago - haha:


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> No no no, hitreg is fine. Solid. Mtn Dew, Doritos GOTY 2014.


You left out Slim Jims


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Uploaded 20hrs ago - haha:


That guy has some valid points but he needs to stop acting like its happening every death. The dude blows it way out of proportion. Now I would like it better but he acts like everyone has no sound and servers crash all the time. I played for like 5 hours yesterday. Not one server crash and no sound issues. I did have some funky deaths but only a couple per round and I would have died on them all anyway as I had no shot of any kind to actually kill the person who killed me.

The game is not perfect we all get that, but its plenty of fun and works fine for the majority of players.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Lmao - you didn't ever read my comment did you?
> Typical fanboy answer from you as usual. Good job


Yes.. yes I did read it. It was full of misinformation and haterade.

Addressing the first part (which is why I posted the video, because he does the same), JackFrags shows exactly which videos he got paid for (none of which were praising the game) and he goes on to point out many of the videos where he was pointing out bugs are being very critical of the game (I don't think he said a single positive thing when it came to BF4 in e-sports in the video he made regarding esports). The thing is, you expect every person who wants to be critical towards the game to be filled with blind rage or else they're not being critical enough. That's why people like you watch TheSkillClinic's videos.. He panders to the hate. His videos are basically made for the people at MordorHQ (you should check that site out.. they'd probably love you).

Seriously, what I get out of your posts is that either you have to hate the game for its flaws or you haven't played it long enough to experience them. Also that you're a pessimist and think nothing is ever going to get fixed. Yes, new bugs come along with patches.. happens with a lot of games. Every time a new patch for Terraria or Starbound comes out, there's a couple hotfixes released right after to fix the new issues that they brought into the game. That's just kind of how it works with a lot of games. You can point out how there still issues in BF3 that were there early on but that's completely ignoring that the game is in a *much* more solid state than it was at release. BF4 will likely be similar. Not perfect, but much more solid.

So yeah, despite all its flaws, I still enjoy the game and remain optimistic. Sorry if that makes me a fanboy. I'd rather be a fanboy than be that person going around laughing at and insulting anyone who isn't foaming at the mouth about BF4's issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Trying? What did they actually fix in 3 months?












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> That guy has some valid points but he needs to stop acting like its happening every death. The dude blows it way out of proportion. Now I would like it better but he acts like everyone has no sound and servers crash all the time. I played for like 5 hours yesterday. Not one server crash and no sound issues. I did have some funky deaths but only a couple per round and I would have died on them all anyway as I had no shot of any kind to actually kill the person who killed me.
> 
> The game is not perfect we all get that, but its plenty of fun and works fine for the majority of players.


Ever been to MordorHQ? That's what just about everyone is like on that forum.


----------



## keikei

*Battlefield 4 - AS Val Review: Highest DPS In The Game!*






*gun has highest damage per second (dps) according to Lvl.


----------



## hypespazm

IM GETTING LOWER FPS FOR SOME REASON


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> IM GETTING LOWER FPS FOR SOME REASON


Are you using crossfire?

edit: nvm, you dont, as new mantle patch disables x-fire.


----------



## bond32

I freaking love this gun. It is a beast.


----------



## moocowman

The AS VAL looks wicked! It was one of my favorite guns in BF3; I can't wait to try it in BF4.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I freaking love this gun. It is a beast.


Your a noob


----------



## Kuivamaa

Sounds like a slightly less damaging,faster G3A3 that trades long accuracy for CQ prowess.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Your a noob


Take it back... Am not.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Take it back... Am not.


I don't think i can....but I will try. Free battle packs tomorrow unless they break it.....fingers crossed.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Hey my fellows

Do you also have issues with sound after latest patch.

regards


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> IM GETTING LOWER FPS FOR SOME REASON


Yeah I am getting lower FPS by about 20-30%


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Your a noob


You're


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Yeah I am getting lower FPS by about 20-30%


Weird, to me it feels better but i'm convinced its just placebo.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> That guy has some valid points but he needs to stop acting like its happening every death. The dude blows it way out of proportion. Now I would like it better but he acts like everyone has no sound and servers crash all the time. I played for like 5 hours yesterday. Not one server crash and no sound issues. I did have some funky deaths but only a couple per round and I would have died on them all anyway as I had no shot of any kind to actually kill the person who killed me.
> 
> The game is not perfect we all get that, but its plenty of fun and works fine for the majority of players.


Out of proportion?
Why do you think I've stopped playing the game all together for the last 2 months?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Yes.. yes I did read it. It was full of misinformation and haterade.
> 
> Addressing the first part (which is why I posted the video, because he does the same), JackFrags shows exactly which videos he got paid for (none of which were praising the game) and he goes on to point out many of the videos where he was pointing out bugs are being very critical of the game (I don't think he said a single positive thing when it came to BF4 in e-sports in the video he made regarding esports). The thing is, you expect every person who wants to be critical towards the game to be filled with blind rage or else they're not being critical enough. That's why people like you watch TheSkillClinic's videos.. He panders to the hate. His videos are basically made for the people at MordorHQ (you should check that site out.. they'd probably love you).
> 
> Seriously, what I get out of your posts is that either you have to hate the game for its flaws or you haven't played it long enough to experience them. Also that you're a pessimist and think nothing is ever going to get fixed. Yes, new bugs come along with patches.. happens with a lot of games. Every time a new patch for Terraria or Starbound comes out, there's a couple hotfixes released right after to fix the new issues that they brought into the game. That's just kind of how it works with a lot of games. You can point out how there still issues in BF3 that were there early on but that's completely ignoring that the game is in a *much* more solid state than it was at release. BF4 will likely be similar. Not perfect, but much more solid.
> 
> So yeah, despite all its flaws, I still enjoy the game and remain optimistic. Sorry if that makes me a fanboy. I'd rather be a fanboy than be that person going around laughing at and insulting anyone who isn't foaming at the mouth about BF4's issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever been to MordorHQ? That's what just about everyone is like on that forum.


Again you didn't read.
Read again, unless you're illiterate - heck I'll help you, poor sod:
Quote:


> Yes, before fanboys hit me with their wooden sticks - I watched the youtubers' videos already, where they prove and claim that they weren't paid by EA bla bla bla.
> Point is - when someone says: "this is the best battlefield I've played and looks to be the best FPS ever made" - that guy has been smoking or was paid to say that.
> Yes that person I'm referring to was JackFrags in his beta/alpha/pre-launch videos.
> 
> Any reasonable monkey would have been able to point out the games flaws and say: You know what it is broken.
> I played FIFA 14 for quite literally 1hr at a game expo - I concluded: This game is horribly broken.
> I come home, I google reviews of Fifa14 - HONEST reviews.
> LITTERED with comments, videos, photos the whole chebang, saying: "What the hell were EA doing?"


And no - I like a person that's HONEST AND KNOWS WHAT THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT.
Furthermore I LOVE when someone is HONEST, isn't "paid" or led to say good thins or miss out FUNDAMENTAL FLAWS of the game.

"Game isn't made for e-sports" - lmao: game isn't made for any sort of "hardcore gamer" let alone competitive.
JackFrags has no idea what BF is. Neither does Xfactor, neither does that vehiclecap guy (lol).
People like TheSkillClinic have standards, have been playing BF since the early years and more so know what they're on about.

I'm sorry you're just not experienced enough and lie in the "casual" category of gamers.
People like you infuriate me.

Will it take 399 days for them to solve issues in BF4 then?
Look that up sweetheart, you have no idea what I'm talking about I bet.

In fact, seeing as you can't read - maybe you can see it instead:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5snap-EazbE

Skip to 8:42.

You're welcome.

It is PEOPLE LIKE YOU that are driving this whole franchise down.
The way you acknowledge it, ignore it and even mock people criticising it is the VERRY REASON EA games still make garbage games.

When you say "all games" - heck no - I remember the glory days of BF2142, I remember BF1943 - I even remember non-FPS games that used to be absolutely amazing, again made by EA - ie NFS4 road challenge.
THOSE were good games.
OF COURSE they had issues, but my god, nothing like nowadays games.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Out of proportion?
> Why do you think I've stopped playing the game all together for the last 2 months?
> Again you didn't read.
> Read again, unless you're illiterate - heck I'll help you, poor sod:
> And no - I like a person that's HONEST AND KNOWS WHAT THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT.
> Furthermore I LOVE when someone is HONEST, isn't "paid" or led to say good thins or miss out FUNDAMENTAL FLAWS of the game.
> 
> "Game isn't made for e-sports" - lmao: game isn't made for any sort of "hardcore gamer" let alone competitive.
> JackFrags has no idea what BF is. Neither does Xfactor, neither does that vehiclecap guy (lol).
> People like TheSkillClinic have standards, have been playing BF since the early years and more so know what they're on about.
> 
> I'm sorry you're just not experienced enough and lie in the "casual" category of gamers.
> People like you infuriate me.
> 
> Will it take 399 days for them to solve issues in BF4 then?
> Look that up sweetheart, you have no idea what I'm talking about I bet.
> 
> In fact, seeing as you can't read - maybe you can see it instead:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5snap-EazbE
> 
> Skip to 8:42.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> It is PEOPLE LIKE YOU that are driving this whole franchise down.
> The way you acknowledge it, ignore it and even mock people criticising it is the VERRY REASON EA games still make garbage games.
> 
> When you say "all games" - heck no - I remember the glory days of BF2142, I remember BF1943 - I even remember non-FPS games that used to be absolutely amazing, again made by EA - ie NFS4 road challenge.
> THOSE were good games.
> OF COURSE they had issues, but my god, nothing like nowadays games.


Dude BF2 had terrible issues, and one of the wort memory leaks ive every had in a game. I don't get where people like you think the franchise has gone down hill. Its the same just on a larger scale. Jackfrags is very, very honest in his videos. The last one he clearly says there are tons of net code issues and stupid bugs but none the less it will be the game he plays cause he enjoys it the most.

You are just a trying to put down the rest of us because we don't agree with you. BF2 crashed all the time due to its memory leak. The only one I never played was vietnam. The only thing out of hand with BF4 and 3 was the crashes which are mainly ironed out. You just like to spit venom.


----------



## theturbofd

Can anyone without premium confirm they can get the AS VAL? I've done the requirements so many times already and I still haven't unlocked anything.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> Portrait mode display configurations are currently not supported in Battlefield 4™


Why the hell would someone play in portrait mode?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Can anyone without premium confirm they can get the AS VAL? I've done the requirements so many times already and I still haven't unlocked anything.


Yes. Its there. You need 10 squad repair ribbons and 10 min in the scout or attack chopper, not transport.


----------



## the9quad

I hardly see this as dragging the franchise down. Its a ambitious game and always has been. Most people can and have had to overlook the various flaws this game has had in every single iteration (in particular with hit detection and it's net code) since it's inception.

It's not like bf4 is suddenly making this impure; it's still a fun romp just like all the others warts and all.

Hit detection has never been on a level necessary to please the competitive gaming scene. Not saying it didn't or doesn't have competitive moments or that various ladders etc.. haven't had variations of success. I am saying, relatively poor net code has always been a hallmark of the franchise compared to other competitive fps games.

To imply otherwise is disingenuous at best or you have some serious rose colored glasses or Alzheimer's.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Yes. Its there. You need 10 squad repair ribbons and 10 min in the scout or attack chopper, not transport.


I know the requirements and i've done them but I don't see the assignment anywhere and I didn't unlock it for some odd reason.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Weird, to me it feels better but i'm convinced its just placebo.


Do you not have a specific place to check on a map in particular for comparison. For me my insta-check was Guilin peaks around the outside of the central area, even on empty servers regardless of settings I would see fps drops there. Since the patch I have been round every inch of that map and not a single fps drop in the same empty server. Imo no placebo.


----------



## Krusher33

10 NEW squad repair ribbons? (Not that it matters because they're easy to get.)

Cause I have like a gazillion of them. (no, not really)


----------



## bond32

I assume 10 more, but honestly it may not. I got the achievement rather quick


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Out of proportion?
> Why do you think I've stopped playing the game all together for the last 2 months?
> Again you didn't read.
> Read again, unless you're illiterate - heck I'll help you, poor sod:
> And no - I like a person that's HONEST AND KNOWS WHAT THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT.
> Furthermore I LOVE when someone is HONEST, isn't "paid" or led to say good thins or miss out FUNDAMENTAL FLAWS of the game.
> 
> "Game isn't made for e-sports" - lmao: game isn't made for any sort of "hardcore gamer" let alone competitive.
> JackFrags has no idea what BF is. Neither does Xfactor, neither does that vehiclecap guy (lol).
> People like TheSkillClinic have standards, have been playing BF since the early years and more so know what they're on about.
> 
> I'm sorry you're just not experienced enough and lie in the "casual" category of gamers.
> People like you infuriate me.
> 
> Will it take 399 days for them to solve issues in BF4 then?
> Look that up sweetheart, you have no idea what I'm talking about I bet.
> 
> In fact, seeing as you can't read - maybe you can see it instead:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5snap-EazbE
> 
> Skip to 8:42.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> It is PEOPLE LIKE YOU that are driving this whole franchise down.
> The way you acknowledge it, ignore it and even mock people criticising it is the VERRY REASON EA games still make garbage games.
> 
> When you say "all games" - heck no - I remember the glory days of BF2142, I remember BF1943 - I even remember non-FPS games that used to be absolutely amazing, again made by EA - ie NFS4 road challenge.
> THOSE were good games.
> OF COURSE they had issues, but my god, nothing like nowadays games.


I honestly have no response for you. You're just going to keep repeating the same thing no matter what I say. You're just like pc-illiterate and hamzta in that respect. You make outrageous assumptions and can't even argue with an ounce of civility.

I'm just going to leave this here.
Quote:


> The reason people find it so hard to be happy is that they always see the past better than it was, the present worse than it is, and the future less resolved than it will be.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Seems like DICE is very busy.
> 
> *UPCOMING BF4 PISTOL TWEAKS*
> 
> 1) Increased the aimed accuracy of the M1911 to make it a viable choice once the COMPACT 45 has been unlocked. This gives the M1911 a clear accuracy advantage for range, while the COMPACT 45 has a clear ammunition per magazine advantage.
> 
> 2) Increased the close range damage of the M1911, QSZ-92, FN57, CZ-75 and COMPACT 45. This will allow all pistols to bypass Body Armor at close range. Additionally, the FN57 and the QSZ-92 have had their long range damage increased to allow them to properly bypass Body Armor at all distances. Finally, the CZ-75 has also had its long range damage raised to give it a diverse role among the handguns.
> 
> 3) Reduced the delay between pressing the trigger and the bullet firing for the M412 REX and .44 MAGNUM. This delay represents the way these weapons work in real life, while also improving their responsiveness in game.
> 
> 4) Increased the magazine capacity of the QSZ-92 to 20 rounds, the proper amount for this weapon in real life. Additionally reduced the recoil of the QSZ-92 to give it a clear difference from the FN57.
> 
> 5) Corrected a small error with the COMPACT 45 accuracy when crouched or prone. The weapon was accidently less accurate than intended.


Sweeeeet. I was just going to stick to 1911 to be different, and because it has been awesome in previous games. I figured they would give it some love in a patch later anyway, otherwise nobody would use it over the compact 45. Hopefully it is noticeably better now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Whhhhaaaaat? You mean we can't fire a satellite into space and fire an interdictory rocket and have them both crash land on your tank anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> lol nope it is finished, the first missile vanishes if come out of ads, hardly the ideal fix but an exploit ending one.
Click to expand...

Dang, I was hoping to try that, haven't unlocked it yet. Oh well..









The other patch notes I saw looked excellent.

It's a bit lame that kills with a shotgun seem to be delayed. Maybe it's just an issue with using buckshot, where the server has to determine if all the shot hit and if the enemy is dead or not. I could nearly put 2 shots into someone before they actually die on my screen. Quite a bit of lag between the shot hitting and their body falling. I just have to assume that if I made a good shot they will be dead shortly, or send another shot their way in case it was not a perfect shot. Anyone else noticed it? I guess it could also be this 10hz tick rate you are all talking about as well.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I assume 10 more, but honestly it may not. I got the achievement rather quick


I don't see the assignment in battlelog or post game wrap up.


----------



## keikei

*Balancing BF4: Items We Are Monitoring*



*Please dont touch the ACE rifles...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



BALANCING ITEMS WE ARE MONITORING

1) Players have suggested that the TV missiles be allowed to 1 hit kill enemy aircraft. While we initially considered increasing their damage to 90% from 80%, we decided against this change. The TV missile is not intended to be an anti-aircraft weapon system, and while skilled players may currently be able to use it that way, we do not find its current damage level to be imbalanced.

2) Players have also suggested that Sniper Rifle and 12G SLUG rounds be allowed to penetrate body armor at close range. The purpose of body armor is to specifically counter these kinds of threats, and players with these weapons have received significant buffs to accuracy to allow them to achieve close range headshots with higher frequency. Finally, the goal of 12G SLUGS is a long range alternative for shotguns, players wishing to defeat body armor at close range with shotguns should utilize the 12G FLECHETTE rounds instead.

3) As a capable all around weapon, players have suggested the GALIL ACE 23 is over powered. Players of specific types, especially competitive players, will gravitate towards a weapon that can work in any situation. The ACE 23 is out performed at close range, long range, and has competitors at medium range. We see no need for a change at this time.

4) Below Radar has been a hot topic, asking why it was "removed" from BF4. Below Radar was never a part of the original design for BF4's locking mechanics, and while we have discussed allowing a low altitude state to cause lock on to take longer, the added frustration of being unable to lock on to targets does not offset the added danger to helicopters at low altitude. Furthermore, having a low altitude state only affect PASSIVE or ACTIVE radar missiles would add additional confusion, as it did in BF3 when stingers still worked on Below Radar vehicles.

5) Long Range scopes for DMRs were tested extensively internally before release. We specifically removed these scopes from those weapons as we found any class being able to effectively snipe was detrimental to the overall pace and gameplay of BF4. We have no intentions of adding those scopes to DMRs for BF4.

6) As a guaranteed get out of jail free card, aircraft counter measures are only designed to allow a vehicle to escape distant danger, not to enable the aircraft to be immune to lock on weaponry. While this is a tricky balance, we're currently happy with the reload times and amounts of counter measures carried by aircraft.

7) MAA is too powerful against the AC130 and other ground vehicles. The reduction to the range of the MAA cannons should address the issue of the AC130, and at this time we feel that the balance between MAA and other ground vehicles is appropriate.

8) Ground destruction makes vehicle driving difficult after significant combat. We're happy that the dynamic aspect of BF4 has a direct impact on the gameplay, and at the moment do not think this is in need of any tweaks.

9) Some players have been disappointed in the rate of fire of the G36C carbine, citing it being different from BF3. We understand the feelings of fans when their favorite gun doesn't work in the same way it was before, however BF4 is its own game, with its own balance, and all weapons received various changes and balance factors. We do not intend to change the rate of fire of the G36C.

10) Attack helicopter maneuverability is also a hot topic. We're open to the idea that the Attack Helicopters could benefit from an increase in speed and maneuverability. At the moment, we've made tweaks to the primary threats for Attack Helicopters, and we want to see how that change affects the battlefield before we make additional changes blindly.

Catch the entire balancing blog series:
Grenades
Vehicles
Soldier Weapons
Pistols
What should we balance next?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> 8) Ground destruction makes vehicle driving difficult after significant combat. We're happy that the dynamic aspect of BF4 has a direct impact on the gameplay, and at the moment do not think this is in need of any tweaks.


But what of the invulnerable road blocking Trees?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> *Balancing BF4: Items We Are Monitoring*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Please dont touch the ACE rifles...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> BALANCING ITEMS WE ARE MONITORING
> 
> 1) Players have suggested that the TV missiles be allowed to 1 hit kill enemy aircraft. While we initially considered increasing their damage to 90% from 80%, we decided against this change. The TV missile is not intended to be an anti-aircraft weapon system, and while skilled players may currently be able to use it that way, we do not find its current damage level to be imbalanced.
> 
> 2) Players have also suggested that Sniper Rifle and 12G SLUG rounds be allowed to penetrate body armor at close range. The purpose of body armor is to specifically counter these kinds of threats, and players with these weapons have received significant buffs to accuracy to allow them to achieve close range headshots with higher frequency. Finally, the goal of 12G SLUGS is a long range alternative for shotguns, players wishing to defeat body armor at close range with shotguns should utilize the 12G FLECHETTE rounds instead.
> 
> 3) As a capable all around weapon, players have suggested the GALIL ACE 23 is over powered. Players of specific types, especially competitive players, will gravitate towards a weapon that can work in any situation. The ACE 23 is out performed at close range, long range, and has competitors at medium range. We see no need for a change at this time.
> 
> 4) Below Radar has been a hot topic, asking why it was "removed" from BF4. Below Radar was never a part of the original design for BF4's locking mechanics, and while we have discussed allowing a low altitude state to cause lock on to take longer, the added frustration of being unable to lock on to targets does not offset the added danger to helicopters at low altitude. Furthermore, having a low altitude state only affect PASSIVE or ACTIVE radar missiles would add additional confusion, as it did in BF3 when stingers still worked on Below Radar vehicles.
> 
> 5) Long Range scopes for DMRs were tested extensively internally before release. We specifically removed these scopes from those weapons as we found any class being able to effectively snipe was detrimental to the overall pace and gameplay of BF4. We have no intentions of adding those scopes to DMRs for BF4.
> 
> 6) As a guaranteed get out of jail free card, aircraft counter measures are only designed to allow a vehicle to escape distant danger, not to enable the aircraft to be immune to lock on weaponry. While this is a tricky balance, we're currently happy with the reload times and amounts of counter measures carried by aircraft.
> 
> 7) MAA is too powerful against the AC130 and other ground vehicles. The reduction to the range of the MAA cannons should address the issue of the AC130, and at this time we feel that the balance between MAA and other ground vehicles is appropriate.
> 
> 8) Ground destruction makes vehicle driving difficult after significant combat. We're happy that the dynamic aspect of BF4 has a direct impact on the gameplay, and at the moment do not think this is in need of any tweaks.
> 
> 9) Some players have been disappointed in the rate of fire of the G36C carbine, citing it being different from BF3. We understand the feelings of fans when their favorite gun doesn't work in the same way it was before, however BF4 is its own game, with its own balance, and all weapons received various changes and balance factors. We do not intend to change the rate of fire of the G36C.
> 
> 10) Attack helicopter maneuverability is also a hot topic. We're open to the idea that the Attack Helicopters could benefit from an increase in speed and maneuverability. At the moment, we've made tweaks to the primary threats for Attack Helicopters, and we want to see how that change affects the battlefield before we make additional changes blindly.
> 
> Catch the entire balancing blog series:
> Grenades
> Vehicles
> Soldier Weapons
> Pistols
> What should we balance next?


Quote:


> 10) Attack helicopter maneuverability is also a hot topic. We're open to the idea that the Attack Helicopters could benefit from an increase in speed and maneuverability.


Yeah baby!







Also, how bout giving the trans heli a primary weapon? Damn things a flying cow when you're by yourself.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Also, how bout giving the trans heli a primary weapon? Damn things a flying cow when you're by yourself.


That's what happens when you fly it alone to land on top of a building and snipe


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Let me translate all of that:
> "We know the game has balancing issues, but as game developers we thought we should look at it and change absolutely nothing, because we think the game we made is perfect"


Don't take this as me being a smart ass, I know you havent played in a while. They have adjusted quite a few things so far according to player input and posted why, and I am sure that was a post clarifying why they didn't adjust the other things.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> That's what happens when you fly it alone to land on top of a building and snipe


So you're THAt guy!







Its cool, must peeps dont fly, so having that ability does come in handy sometimes. Like capping flags when necessary.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Yeah baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, how bout giving the trans heli a primary weapon? Damn things a flying cow when you're by yourself.


your not supposed to be on your own in the transport









unless you go roadkilling like me!









My biggest peeve in this game are some pilots I see in the transports, they have 0 sense of what they are supposed to do and just make the gunners useless or the pilot will jump out mid flight to get some where and let a group of 4 die in a crash.

1 pilot, 2 gunners, 1 repair guy, both gunners are eng so one can switch to 2x repair/ rocket shooter, and then you use the extra slots to spawn players and drop em to good spots. That's always seemed to work wonders.

Though most would say road killing isn't its purpose but hey isn't the games purpose is to have fun?









I love driving the transport, I've gotten mvp in games before with only flying them, nothing else.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> your not supposed to be on your own in the transport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless you go roadkilling like me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest peeve in this game are some pilots I see in the transports, they have 0 sense of what they are supposed to do and just make the gunners useless or the pilot will jump out mid flight to get some where and let a group of 4 die in a crash.
> 
> 1 pilot, 2 gunners, 1 repair guy, both gunners are eng so one can switch to 2x repair/ rocket shooter, and then you use the extra slots to spawn players and drop em to good spots. That's always seemed to work wonders.
> 
> Though most would say road killing isn't its purpose but hey isn't the games purpose is to have fun?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love driving the transport, I've gotten mvp in games before with only flying them, nothing else.


Yes, i understand the transport heli's role. I normally wait about 1 min or 2, before lift off. I'v seen pilots jump ship with a full load of teammates. Not cool. Either communicate to everyone to jump, go down with the ship, or die trying.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Also, how bout giving the trans heli a primary weapon? Damn things a flying cow when you're by yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what happens when you fly it alone to land on top of a building and snipe
Click to expand...

I consider the transport heli to be a mobile spawn beacon. Use it to get your teammates to spawn over enemy's flags or mcoms. But it is a flying barn when you're by yourself and slow as molasses.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I consider the transport heli to be a mobile spawn beacon. Use it to get your teammates to spawn over enemy's flags or mcoms. But it is a flying barn when you're by yourself and slow as molasses.


How do you play it? Do you circle the map or hoover over flag points? Depends on situation I guess.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I consider the transport heli to be a mobile spawn beacon. Use it to get your teammates to spawn over enemy's flags or mcoms. But it is a flying barn when you're by yourself and slow as molasses.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you play it? Do you circle the map or hoover over flag points? Depends on situation I guess.
Click to expand...

Whenever I'm in a heli and it's just hovering, I BAIL! Because you're just sitting ducks for the engineers.

Keep moving. Typically it's back and forth from cover to cover flying over a point.


----------



## Mr Nightman

goin off the rails on the derailment train lol, hurry up with 14.1 amd getting anxious


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Nightman*
> 
> goin off the rails on the derailment train lol, hurry up with 14.1 amd getting anxious


From what i've heard 14.1 wont be here till next week, as weekends dont see driver releases.


----------



## Robilar

Sound dropped in last 3 servers i was in, affected about half the players in each server.

Clearly the new patch broke something else...

Worked ok pre patch for me. Now it is totally messed up.

Now I have lost the ability to connect with Battlelog....

Connected again and hit registry gone wild... My patience with this game is at an end.

Any recommendations?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Cause you cant spray with it ?
> 
> AS VAL was flawless for me in BF3, even at distance, silent and high RPM and very accurate.


Ugh I hated that thing. LoL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*


Best explanation ever!!!!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*


Good description, I hardly ever went crouch or prone under fire in BF3 for just that reason. You are already dead before you can take cover, so its pretty well useless. Just the way it goes with these games.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Good description, I hardly ever went crouch or prone under fire in BF3 for just that reason. You are already dead before you can take cover, so its pretty well useless. Just the way it goes with these games.


I find it to be only when I'm running behind cover, If i crouch and stand up and crouch again I can't recall getting killed while crouching only when I'm runnig behind something to crouch.


----------



## Ghost12

I must say I hope the novelty of the dmr quickly wears off, I am sickened by that noise already and the spam pew pew pew from people that seriously need to L2aim.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I must say I hope the novelty of the dmr quickly wears off, I am sickened by that noise already and the spam pew pew pew from people that seriously need to L2aim.


People have been trying to get them to modify the DMR sounds. A DICE rep replied saying "We are investigating it now." That's 1 good thing about the Battlefield 4 subreddit. The devs and community reps actually communicate there and listen to suggestions etc. As long as you post them in a reasonable manner and don't just put "fix the game" or something.

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1wkza8/dice_please_modify_or_remove_the_dmr_sound_please/


----------



## Mr Nightman

sound issue only seems to be tdm, cq, oblit and rush are good for me. Tdm had no audio


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> That guy has some valid points but he needs to stop acting like its happening every death. The dude blows it way out of proportion. Now I would like it better but he acts like everyone has no sound and servers crash all the time. I played for like 5 hours yesterday. Not one server crash and no sound issues. I did have some funky deaths but only a couple per round and I would have died on them all anyway as I had no shot of any kind to actually kill the person who killed me.
> 
> The game is not perfect we all get that, but its plenty of fun and works fine for the majority of players.


Plus they never claimed to patch anything relating to the netcode yesterday so why he thinks it would be different just because of that patch I have no idea. Those problems are already documented. If I'm not mistaken he's even made videos about it before. I don't understand why he thinks yesterday patch had anything to do with netcode.


----------



## keikei

*Battlefield 4: PS4 patch preps for Second Assault DLC, notes inside*

Quote:


> In a Battlelog post, one DICE developer wrote, "This update is mainly designed to prepare the game for the upcoming release of the expansion pack Battlefield 4 Second Assault. We will announce the release date for this expansion pack later.


We...are...so...close.










PC version basically says the same thing.


----------



## EVILNOK

I'm really thinking second assault will release tomorrow for PC since its the start of player appreciation month.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I'm really thinking second assault will release tomorrow for PC since its the start of player appreciation month.


Wishful thinking there, but I doubt it will happen


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I'm really thinking second assault will release tomorrow for PC since its the start of player appreciation month.


Impossible, they haven't gouged everyone with Second Assault pre-orders yet.


----------



## bond32

Anyone else get disconnected a lot, says "Reason: Something went wrong" lol...


----------



## steven88

Anybody here willing to help me in Air Superiority? I've been dying OVER AND OVER AND OVER WITHOUT a single freaking jet kill....its extremely rage inducing....my lifetime KDR went from like 3.1 to like 3.0 in a matter of minutes...its that bad

I really want to unlock the UCAV but its so bad I can't even get a SINGLE jet kill no matter how many different servers I try to play....if some folks wanna get a small group going....all we need is 4 total people to start the match....we can get some kills recorded and finally unlocked that blasted UCAV.


----------



## Robilar

3.0 kdr? That's impressive. I'm still sitting at a 1.76.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/kdr_zpsc88fe745.jpg.html


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> 3.0 kdr? That's impressive. I'm still sitting at a 1.76.
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/kdr_zpsc88fe745.jpg.html


Wow, that's assault dedication. I feel bad having 4 engineer stars and only 1 for each of the rest.


----------



## Robilar

Yep, I don't play vehicle maps (I only have a total of 4 vehicle kills







. I've switched over to sniper for the most part. )


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> your not supposed to be on your own in the transport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless you go roadkilling like me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest peeve in this game are some pilots I see in the transports, they have 0 sense of what they are supposed to do and just make the gunners useless or the pilot will jump out mid flight to get some where and let a group of 4 die in a crash.
> 
> 1 pilot, 2 gunners, 1 repair guy, both gunners are eng so one can switch to 2x repair/ rocket shooter, and then you use the extra slots to spawn players and drop em to good spots. That's always seemed to work wonders.
> 
> Though most would say road killing isn't its purpose but hey isn't the games purpose is to have fun?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love driving the transport, I've gotten mvp in games before with only flying them, nothing else.


Apparently saying "fly around the objective" means fly straight over the objective to some people. That's one of the things that annoys me the most.









I'm not a huge fan of flying the transport just because it makes me so self-conscious of my flying. I'm so afraid of doing something wrong and pissing someone off even though I know I can fly better than most people that do.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> 3.0 kdr? That's impressive. I'm still sitting at a 1.76.


Mine's only 1.42 but I don't really worry about dying too much.


----------



## Frosch

I heard that the sound bug only appear in team deathmatch map, is that true?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosch*
> 
> I heard that the sound bug only appear in team deathmatch map, is that true?


I ended up in a TDM after a map rotation tonight. It kept playing the end of round music over and over. I hadn't noticed it in any other mode so far.


----------



## moocowman




----------



## calavera

Game crashes every other round now. I had occasional crashes before but this just got ridiculous. GREAT JOB DICE!


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> There still people playing BC2? I really enjoyed rush in that game, and wouldn't mind reinstalling it, if there is still enough of a community. Don't want to spend hours looking for a server with two people in it.


Yep,plenty of servers .I look for European region servers exclusively and my results are always around 20-30 on Rush,for conquest I could imagine there would be even more. It's very fun game ,expecially for Rush.
The latest BF4 patch gave me a well deserved break from the game.I can't be bothered to update to 13.12 right now so I can't play the game at all.Finally some free time to try some other games,I've been enjoying DiRT 3 lately with a steering wheel,it's a blast !


----------



## croy

anyone notice input lag after the latest patch?


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> anyone notice input lag after the latest patch?


I have not, though I never really ever notice any input lag so i'm probably not the best person.

I think hit detection is the worst with rockets/shells and helicopters. I hit a copter point blank with a sabot shell last night and got the explosion but no hit marker and it flew away lol, i was so mad. Do copters have the thing that will detonate one missile/shell, as that could have been it.


----------



## daguardian

Looks like the new driver will be available in a few hours

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-mantle-drivers-download,25927.html

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_mantle_preview,1.html


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Yep,plenty of servers .I look for European region servers exclusively and my results are always around 20-30 on Rush,for conquest I could imagine there would be even more. It's very fun game ,expecially for Rush.
> The latest BF4 patch gave me a well deserved break from the game.*I can't be bothered to update to 13.12 right now so I can't play the game at all*.Finally some free time to try some other games,I've been enjoying DiRT 3 lately with a steering wheel,it's a blast !


I'm on 13.10 and BF4 plays fine for me with latest patch, when I join a server and the game launches, I get a warning about the driver and have to press OK to continue , but 13.12 or above it recommended.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Wow, that's assault dedication. I feel bad having 4 engineer stars and only 1 for each of the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel gimped playing anything other than engineer
> 
> 
> 
> Bit of work to do, to get BF4 stats up


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Looks like the new driver will be available in a few hours
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-mantle-drivers-download,25927.html
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_mantle_preview,1.html


Great news. Now I just need a faster monitor to take advantage of all this "extra" hp.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Amazing results.10FPS more with an i7-3960x and R9 290x on Ultra. That's such good news for me,that i5 and my 7950 will expect even bigger boost I hope!









Nevermind,7000 series better optimization should be expected in future updates.
This problem seems a bit annoying aswell:
Quote:


> Press evaluation build: Installing AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta on top of an existing AMD Catalyst revision may cause a system hang. Ensure the provided installation instructions are utilized to avoid this issue.


I hate to remove my current driver in order to install the new one,it's so much more time consuming.


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Great news. Now I just need a faster monitor to take advantage of all this "extra" hp.










however I wouldn't say all that extra HP......lol mantle decreases in performance at higher resolutions such as 1440p...which is where most folks should be heading if not already at...you also havto understand that combo was chosen for a reason







but all inall not bad...id expect directx update later in the year to have slightly better results


----------



## bushwickbill

I am having some issues. I know I can't run this game at max. but when I use the geforce experience optimum settings, it sets my res to 1024-768 when my native is 1080p. and when they lower the res they crank the settings to ultra in a lot of the settings. so I cant really tell which will look better. if I switch the res to my native the geforce optimized settings are almost all on low? yes I get a decent 50-60 fps in mp but it looks bad. and when I try to change the settings on my own in this game my fps goes to hell.
option 1. high-ultra settings but not native res
option 2. low -med settings on native res.
can someone help me optimize my settings a bit so I can get the best settings for mp? but I hate when on low settings you have no draw distance. help


----------



## steelkevin

I can't wait for AMD to release the drivers !

I'm picking up my BenQ XL2411T tonight so Mantle does matter for me as I'll be targetting 120fps.

But wow, considering I only play BF on my computer and already had a massively hard time convincing myself to get a new CPU this most likely means I won't be upgrading for a couple more Gens x).
It's a shame press aren't doing more in depth testing. What I'd really like to know is if it helps with the massive fps / framerate drops in BF4. Oh and obviously whether or not I'll be changing mmy i7 860's OC from 3.8GHz HT disabled to something like 3.6GHz HT enabled.

Haven't touched BF4 for days and won't touch it until I have both my monitor and Mantle drivers.

PS: It's hilarious how the keep using BF3 screenshots to illustrate BF4 articles on the home page...


----------



## Timx2

Anyone else have their GPU overclock unstable since the latest BF4 patch?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bushwickbill*
> 
> I am having some issues. I know I can't run this game at max. but when I use the geforce experience optimum settings, it sets my res to 1024-768 when my native is 1080p. and when they lower the res they crank the settings to ultra in a lot of the settings. so I cant really tell which will look better. if I switch the res to my native the geforce optimized settings are almost all on low? yes I get a decent 50-60 fps in mp but it looks bad. and when I try to change the settings on my own in this game my fps goes to hell.
> option 1. high-ultra settings but not native res
> option 2. low -med settings on native res.
> can someone help me optimize my settings a bit so I can get the best settings for mp? but I hate when on low settings you have no draw distance. help


Notorious for setting games to low values. If you don't use shadowplay frankly you can just uninstall it. Altternatively you can disable the game optimizations. The software has been known to alter config files for a few games(probably will do it to more in the future).


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timx2*
> 
> Anyone else have their GPU overclock unstable since the latest BF4 patch?


Overclock unstable before the patch and it just revealed it ?


----------



## Timx2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> Overclock unstable before the patch and it just revealed it ?


Yeah I figured that out myself already but I am wondering if there are more people out here with unstable GPU OC since the patch. I will not redo my oc just yet cause every other game and bechmark is stable. I'll wait for the new AMD drivers to see what they will bring before I do that or another BF4 patch.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timx2*
> 
> Yeah I figured that out myself already but I am wondering if there are more people out here with unstable GPU OC since the patch. I will not redo my oc just yet cause every other game and bechmark is stable. I'll wait for the new AMD drivers to see what they will bring before I do that or another BF4 patch.


Nope mine is fine. Why would you put few mhz before game stabilty? may only take a small drop if indeed the patch or the game is responsible for your sudden instability, few fps in real terms at most no? can always clock it back up if benching is your thing.


----------



## keikei

Go get your daily battlepacks guys!


----------



## bond32

Thanks for that reminder!

Last night I unlocked all the battlepacks for the AS VAL. Think I'll experiment with pump shotgunsnow and dmr 's. I like the new cchasm get. Makes me feel like they are making an attempt to make the game right. The hit detectionand netcode needs mmassive work still though.


----------



## keikei

I highly recommend this server for unlocking tank/heli items. Beware though, its a no kill server. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/429662749161749760/399408459/


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I highly recommend this server for unlocking tank/heli items. Beware though, its a no kill server. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/429662749161749760/399408459/


25 and 23 kills.

No kill, sure.
How does one unlock stuff anyway without getting points.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 25 and 23 kills.
> 
> No kill, sure.
> How does one unlock stuff anyway without getting points.


On that match, i had a great pilot who was capping flags all day. I was the gunner.







I was basically chating all round, while he fly around all the bases to cap them. Those 20,000 points are from capping. You can do the same in tanks. Just be in the vehicle while you cap though. If look at the other items, you see i unlocked 3 items for the attack heli. Which is normally unheard of in a single round.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 25 and 23 kills.
> 
> No kill, sure.
> How does one unlock stuff anyway without getting points.


Same as flag run, pistol/knife or sniper servers. Just boosting in other words.


----------



## moocowman

Yay for free 15% discounts from EA's customer service!







Definitely going to use that towards premium.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

This may be a stupid question, but what are you guys using to record GPU/CPU usage.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> This may be a stupid question, but what are you guys using to record GPU/CPU usage.


GPU-Z and Core Temp (also a noob)


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> This may be a stupid question, but what are you guys using to record GPU/CPU usage.


MSI Afterburner.

Oh, and the lastest patch works great. I haven't had a crash since November.

I'm really digging the update to the DMRs, as they are now perfect.

All and all the game works and has always worked great for me.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> MSI Afterburner.
> 
> Oh, and the lastest patch works great. I haven't had a crash since November.
> 
> I'm really digging the update to the DMRs, as they are now perfect.
> 
> All and all the game works and has always worked great for me.


Pew pew pew, the new soundtrack to bf4


----------



## Forceman

Anyone else stuck in windowed mode after the patch? Settings are still set to fullscreen, but I can't get it into fullscreen mode, even with alt-enter.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Anyone else stuck in windowed mode after the patch? Settings are still set to fullscreen, but I can't get it into fullscreen mode, even with alt-enter.


Nope, not had the sound issue either, just a couple of ctd.


----------



## moocowman

I'm not sure if DICE has posted any information regarding the veteran packs themselves recently but when I was talking to EA support earlier, the lady mentioned that they do have people working on it and they should be re-released soon.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I'm not sure if DICE has posted any information regarding the veteran packs themselves recently but when I was talking to EA support earlier, the lady mentioned that they do have people working on it and they should be re-released soon.


Do you call them often lol Yep they are working on it just like every other thing in this game,before u know it they will have basically recoded the whole game or maybe they are actually just finishing it. lol


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Do you call them often lol Yep they are working on it just like every other thing in this game,before u know it they will have basically recoded the whole game or maybe they are actually just finishing it. lol


Nope. This is the first time I've talk to EA support since I was asking to get a refund my BF3 preorder so I could preorder somewhere cheaper.

I just felt like asking since I haven't heard all that much information on it. I'm glad I did because the girl ended up giving me a 15% discount on my next purchase through Origin.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Do you call them often lol Yep they are working on it just like every other thing in this game,before u know it they will have basically recoded the whole game or maybe they are actually just finishing it. lol


He does talk to the support often.
He tells them how great the game is and so on you know.
Why else call support?


----------



## RexKobra

From what I've read, those with high end systems wont see a huge improvement with Mantle. It'll be on the order of 10%, which is still good. On the other had, lower end systems are seeing a 50%+ increase I'm performance.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> From what I've read, those with high end systems wont see a huge improvement with Mantle. It'll be on the order of 10%, which is still good. On the other had, lower end systems are seeing a 50%+ increase I'm performance.


I'm expecting near the end of BF4 cycle to see a mature Mantle performance. 10% is a good start though.


----------



## Ghost12

First experience of the new spawn vehicle bug, on zavod, spawned into an Lav on the f flag to a black screen, silence and crash to desktop. No doubt that experience will cost me another 20 skill


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> From what I've read, those with high end systems wont see a huge improvement with Mantle. It'll be on the order of 10%, which is still good. On the other had, lower end systems are seeing a 50%+ increase I'm performance.


I think anyone ins a cpu limited situation will see decent gains. So crossfire users @ 1080p to I imagine 1440p or so will see a decent boost. who knows though, we have to rely on sketchy reviewers because they get exclusivity for some reason, when we should be able to see for ourselves. To be honest though who cares about avg frame rate in most situations on a high end, it's the mins that need help. Anyone with a new card and decent processor who is using crossfire or SLI is already seeing insane avg fps, but still getting dragged down in the minimums. If mantle can help out there, than it's personally a success to me.


----------



## keikei

Battlefield 4 - Big Patch: DMRs Changed & More!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Anyone else stuck in windowed mode after the patch? Settings are still set to fullscreen, but I can't get it into fullscreen mode, even with alt-enter.


That happens to me when teamviewer is enabled.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I think anyone ins a cpu limited situation will see decent gains. So crossfire users @ 1080p to I imagine 1440p or so will see a decent boost. who knows though, we have to rely on sketchy reviewers because they get exclusivity for some reason, when we should be able to see for ourselves. To be honest though who cares about avg frame rate in most situations on a high end, it's the mins that need help. Anyone with a new card and decent processor who is using crossfire or SLI is already seeing insane avg fps, but still getting dragged down in the minimums. If mantle can help out there, than it's personally a success to me.


This pretty much! My i5 with such a low OC really limits me in some situations:
1)64men Flood Zone when looking over the entire map where the .50cal is
2)64men Dawnbreaker on the bridge,again looking over the entire map
3)64men Paracel Storm when i'm positioned below the sniper tower,more towards the flag in the middle,where you can see the entire map + the part of Paracel Storm where TDM/DOM are based.
Mantle IMO is going to be the fix for that . I get average of 70-75fps but my minimums are on some maps below 60fps. I sure hope they'll be up a notch once 14.1 gets here.


----------



## Krusher33

I saw some posts saying they have 14.1 driver, where is it?

I just re-installed Windows on my rig and I don't want to install an older driver knowing that I'm going to have to clean it again to install 14.1.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I saw some posts saying they have 14.1 driver, where is it?
> 
> I just re-installed Windows on my rig and I don't want to install an older driver knowing that I'm going to have to clean it again to install 14.1.


Nothings been officially released yet.

Quote:


> AMD Radeon Graphics ‏@AMDRadeon Jan 31
> 
> Mantle Update: Our driver team is still working on putting the final touches on the Catalyst 14.1 Beta. We will keep you updated.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I saw some posts saying they have 14.1 driver, where is it?
> 
> I just re-installed Windows on my rig and I don't want to install an older driver knowing that I'm going to have to clean it again to install 14.1.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothings been officially released yet.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Radeon Graphics ‏@AMDRadeon Jan 31
> 
> Mantle Update: Our driver team is still working on putting the final touches on the Catalyst 14.1 Beta. We will keep you updated.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Guess I'll have to suck it up then huh?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Guess I'll have to suck it up then huh?


Yeah, i'm kinda going a little bonkers myself.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> First experience of the new spawn vehicle bug, on zavod, spawned into an Lav on the f flag to a black screen, silence and crash to desktop. No doubt that experience will cost me another 20 skill


Happened me twice tonight and my buddy a few times yesterday.

Does it only happen with squad members ? both mine tonight were when I was getting into the second seat with a squad member driver.


----------



## the9quad

https://twitter.com/amd_roy/status/429744793573273601


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> Happened me twice tonight and my buddy a few times yesterday.
> Does it only happen with squad members ? both mine tonight were when I was getting into the second seat with a squad member driver.


Nope the vehicle was empty.


----------



## WCG NeonStrikes

Dragon Pass Gameplay In a Tank and Jet.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WCG NeonStrikes*
> 
> Dragon Pass Gameplay In a Tank and Jet.


I'd like to see the guys system, 10k? holy crap. so I guess a 4960x and 4 titans for starters? and the other $5 grand on?


----------



## keikei

So I was taking screenshots, and I started noticing this. What is it?



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> So I was taking screenshots, and I started noticing this. What is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


a new indicator for packet loss


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> a new indicator for packet loss


LIke when i lag?


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I'd like to see the guys system, 10k? holy crap. so I guess a 4960x and 4 titans for starters? and the other $5 grand on?


That's his build:


Spoiler: Specs



PC Specs:
Intel i7-4930K [email protected]
MSi Big Bang-XPower II http://us.msi.com/product/mb/Big-Bang...
MSi N780 (Geforce GTX 780 LIGHTNING)
MSi N780 (Geforce GTX 780 LIGHTNING)
MSi N780 (Geforce GTX 780 LIGHTNING)
MSi N780 (Geforce GTX 780 LIGHTNING) Unplugged for this run
Corsair 900D
Corsair AX1200i
Corsair AX1200i
Corsair AX860i
Corsair H100i
Corsair Neutron GTX 480GB SOON TO BE 960!
Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133MHz (8x8GB) 64GB
Corsair SP120's
Corsair AF120's
Corsair AF140's
Corsair K70
Corsair M65
Corsair Vengeance 2100
Corsair Voyager Air 1TB -For Capturing
BenQ XL2420TE
BenQ XL2420TE Unplugged for this run
BenQ XL2420TE Unplugged for this run

NO CAPTURE CARD NEEDED!


Don't really see it as a $10K build but whatever.


----------



## the9quad

Thanks it is a nice pc though.


----------



## Thoth420

Yes indeed it is.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> LIke when i lag?


it is a network indicator, but you might not notice the lag even when you see those icons, they are just there to let you know you are getting packet loss, and therefore you might notice lag or bad hit reg etc..because some info isn't making it's trip.


----------



## bond32

Terrible weapon challenge!!! Who's in?? Ran with the scout elite iron sights and actually wrecked people... Doing M40 with iron sites and silencer now! Add LOL_Netcode if you think you have the balls!


----------



## Aparition

New patch or at least patch notes...

SUDDENLY DMR'S.... THOUSANDS OF THEM.

The constant CRACK is never ending I tell you.

Sadly, they rarely hit or frag me. It's usually some flanking MG or rushing Assault


----------



## keikei

Some screenies I took today. Those majestic jets. http://www.overclock.net/t/412389/official-screenshot-of-your-games-thread/18480_30#post_21704248


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> New patch or at least patch notes...
> 
> SUDDENLY DMR'S.... THOUSANDS OF THEM.
> 
> The constant CRACK is never ending I tell you.
> 
> Sadly, they rarely hit or frag me. It's usually some flanking MG or rushing Assault


The noise is more annoying than getting killed by one.


----------



## keikei

*AMD Catalyst 14.1 BETA 1.6 (13.350.1005.0 January 31)*
*
AMD's link.*


----------



## bond32

Terrible Weapon Challenge will continue after these driver installs...


----------



## psyside

Did anyone ever succeed fixing the memory leak issues in BF4? i try this 1 week, always crashes. Any help would be appreciated, i cant even test Mantle


----------



## bmgjet

So much for my hope of mantle fixing the "directX hung error"
Switched mantle on, Made sure FPS, screen info and graph were running and all confirmed mantle made quite the difference.

Few mins into the game and it freezes. So had to alt-tab and the "DirectX hung error" was there.

From this I would have to come to the conclusion that bf4 is either directX hung from sound if its using dx for that or its a error catch in the game that pops up and just blames directX.
No other games iv got suffer from this crash, does it even with gfx cards underclocked and overvolted only in bf4.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> So much for my hope of mantle fixing the "directX hung error"
> Switched mantle on, Made sure FPS, screen info and graph were running and all confirmed mantle made quite the difference.
> 
> Few mins into the game and it freezes. So had to alt-tab and the "DirectX hung error" was there.
> 
> From this I would have to come to the conclusion that bf4 is either directX hung from sound if its using dx for that or its a error catch in the game that pops up and just blames directX.
> No other games iv got suffer from this crash, does it even with gfx cards underclocked and overvolted only in bf4.


That's actually due to an unstable GPU overclock I think...


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Apparently my computer doesn't want me to play this game anymore. Whenever I try to join a match, a bar comes up on my screen and says "this app can't run on your PC, to find a version for your PC, check with the software publisher". Everything's up to date, so i dunno. I am running windows 8.1 64 bit if that matters any.


----------



## Krusher33

My eyes... they're wiggin out! LOL


----------



## the9quad

Significant boost in minimum frame rate for me, we are talking 100 fps min to 140 fps min. That's enough for me to go from 100hz gaming to 120hz gaming, TY MANTLE!

Basically went form a 103 frame rate lock to a 125 framerate lock for free, that's what I was hoping for, and wasn't let down..


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Significant boost in minimum frame rate for me, we are talking 100 fps min to 140 fps min. That's enough for me to go from 100hz gaming to 120hz gaming, TY MANTLE!
> 
> Basically went form a 103 frame rate lock to a 125 framerate lock for free, that's what I was hoping for, and wasn't let down..


Nice! My min is like 70 something and that is with a mix of graphical settings.


----------



## EVILNOK

1 of the servers I was playing in earlier today started rubberbanding at just the right time.


----------



## Jack Mac

Mantle doesn't work properly for me, it gives me a nice FPS boost but it randomly "freezes" and drops down to ~20 FPS. GPU usage and clocks drop as well.


----------



## Sadmoto

my vram usage was 1700 before mantle, and after was 3500








fps was erratic getting drops down to 30 from 60 every few seconds, not sure if its from the double vram usage on the same settings but Im guessing something isnt working right...

I get smoother frames with Direct X instead of mantle, I really hope I just installed it wrong somehow...


----------



## Unknownm

since mantle isn't optimized for 280x, I saw it actually lower my fps than DX11.1 . I was able to run 135% RS w/ Ultra @ 1080p 80-150fps, with mantle it still gets up to 150 but dips down to 40/30fps. When I switch over to DX, the min frames bump back up to 60-70. Well gotta wait until they actually release a optimize version for my gpus.

Edit: Also Dxtory / FRAPS don't record in mantle mode (derp) Hoping new dxtory release supports mantle!


----------



## EVILNOK

Here is a nice link to all the weapon stat changes from the Jan.30th patch:

http://forum.symthic.com/battlefield-4-technical-discussion/6820-30th-jan-bf4-patch-notes-symthic-style/

Also, I shot down a jet with an RPG:


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Well this is a new error message. Connected when I tried again.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Any results with Mantle and 7950? Downloading now.


----------



## croy




----------



## hotwheels1997

UPDATE: When I click options in the menu,my game just crashes. 14.1 beta driver - the ...?

P.S. Found a fix for the above mentioned problem.You have to go to Device Manager and disable the on-board GPU by Intel.
My impressions so far:
Test range has 8fps more ,which is cool given it's definetely not CPU bound there.Now going to try Zavod 311 ,results coming in few minutes.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Mantle so far is a useless crap for my with my configuration - the 7950. Going back to DX11.1 ,mantle may deliver better frames but dips to 10fps aren't funny when in firefight. Great job AMD/DICE,all the hype for nothing.
Any fix found for stuterring?


----------



## Ghost12

Never seen as many of my friends list actively playing the game since Bf3 lol, mantle testing I wonder lol


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Never seen as many of my friends list actively playing the hgame since Bf3 lol, mantle testing I wonder lol


Just found the only time Mantle helps me.On Siege of Shanghai i used to drop to 50fps,now i'm above 60fps all the time. When it works ,it works like a charm but the stuterring is awful,lost couple of firefights because of it.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Just found the only time Mantle helps me.On Siege of Shanghai i used to drop to 50fps,now i'm above 60fps all the time. When it works ,it works like a charm but the stuterring is awful,lost couple of firefights because of it.


Is only initial release, the driver is a beta no? will/should improve over time...................much like the game itself lol


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Is only initial release, the driver is a beta no? will/should improve over time...................much like the game itself lol


Yes indeed,I just got a bit annoyed at first.Now as seeing how my runs on maps that weren't running so smooth before,i'm actually impressed.I was getting dips on Dawnbreaker to 52-53fps with DX11,same spot,70fps+ . My CPU was really a bottleneck on that particular spot and was dropping my GPU usage to 75-80%,now it's pegged 99% and as you can tell,the FPS difference is huge.
I have a question though - How am I supposed to record footage now for my youtube channel?


----------



## hotwheels1997

Sorry for consecutive post,I think this one needs it's own comment.

*Final thoughs on Mantle after playing around one hour:*
1) With a 7950 @ 1100/1575ghz,my FPS never drops below 60fps on Ultra
2) Average FPS is between 70 and 80fps
3) It helps tramendously this three maps: Flood Zone,Dawnbreaker,Siege of Shanghai
4) GPU usage pegged @ 99%
5) CPU usage lower than before
6) Less cpu intensive maps,the FPS boost is no more than 6-7frames,CPU intensive = way more








7) It unfortunately has some FPS dips to 10-15fps .They happen every 4-5 minutes and get more and more repetitive the longer the round is.
8) For a beta,I'm actually happy with it,it's free afterall









Question: Has anybody compared image quality? I think DX11.1 looks a bit better,might me wrong.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Yes indeed,I just got a bit annoyed at first.Now as seeing how my runs on maps that weren't running so smooth before,i'm actually impressed.I was getting dips on Dawnbreaker to 52-53fps with DX11,same spot,70fps+ . My CPU was really a bottleneck on that particular spot and was dropping my GPU usage to 75-80%,now it's pegged 99% and as you can tell,the FPS difference is huge.
> I have a question though - How am I supposed to record footage now for my youtube channel?


Good question, not sure as not looked at the mantle stuff too much. Does the normal methods not work? I have two Amd gpu systems upstairs for the kids but not installed or tried mantle as yet. Should probably get round to it.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Good question, not sure as not looked at the mantle stuff too much. Does the normal methods not work? I have two Amd gpu systems upstairs for the kids but not installed or tried mantle as yet. Should probably get round to it.


Nope,neither fraps nor Dxtory work.I usually record with MSI AFterburner,it doesn't work either.


----------



## the9quad

I tried bandicam as well as those, I think they all rely on dx hooks, so none of them work in mantle.


----------



## bluedevil

Has anyone got any Feb Appreciation battlepacks today? I didn't seem to have any loaded today.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Has anyone got any Feb Appreciation battlepacks today? I didn't seem to have any loaded today.


Yes, i have. Try logging out, and logging back in.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Did anyone ever succeed fixing the memory leak issues in BF4? i try this 1 week, always crashes. Any help would be appreciated, i cant even test Mantle


Anyone?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Anyone?


The patch supposedly has fixed it:

Jan 13 PC Game Update Notes
-Various fixes for improving general stability
*-Fixed a memory leak issue occurring after level shutdowns, which could result in a out-of-memory crash in longer play sessions*
-Additional fix for the "sound loop" deadlock when running High/Ultra graphics settings
-Added a warning for using Legacy AMD drivers that were out of date
-Fixed a player feedback timing issue where blood was appearing before other damage indicators, and before damage was actually done
-Fixed a bug where players' rank icons on the scoreboard would not be updated
-Fix for Asian users unable to start Battlefield 3 and Battlefield 4 on Windows 8.1
-Normalized repair rates across all vehicles.
-Fixed problem with killer health in kill card not being correctly updated (showing 100% health even though the soldier was hurt)
-Fix for friendly marker not always showing when needed to, resulting in players shooting team members
-Fixed a bug where a Main Battle Tank Coaxial HMG ammo box was occasionally blocking the driver's camera
-Increased damage by 25% for the Stealth Jet 20mm cannons.
-Stealth Jets now have more similar handling attributes to each other. F35 & J-20 are slightly more agile, Su-50 is less agile.
-Attack Jets now have more similar handling attributes to each other, and all 3 are now slightly less agile than earlier
-Fixed camera glitch when switching weapons while moving in crouch
-Fixed an occasional bug where players could experience intermittent engine sound dropouts when driving wheeled IFVs
-Fix for player spawning under the map when deploying on Lancang Dam
-Fixed flickering in map and minimap on Rogue Transmission and Operation Locker


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Yes, i have. Try logging out, and logging back in.


There we go.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> There we go.


I simply cannot have enough camos!


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> The patch supposedly has fixed it:


Did not for me, i'm trying to play the game like 1 week+ now, only played like 20 mins with numerous crashes as memory gets full i get crash instant.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Mantle so far is a useless crap for my with my configuration - the 7950. Going back to DX11.1 ,mantle may deliver better frames but dips to 10fps aren't funny when in firefight. Great job AMD/DICE,all the hype for nothing.
> Any fix found for stuterring?


Which part of

BETA

didnt you understand?

And how about reading the notes that AMD put themselves for the driver..

Plus its a really buggy buggy buggy game on a buggy buggy buggy engine on a buggy alpha mantle api put in by DICE..


----------



## steelkevin

The 10fps dips only happened a couple times and each time it was after dying so it didn't really matter.

Sound is messed up since the patch which is funny considering it was mostly fine before and now that they claim to have fixed it it's not working all that well at all







.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Which part of
> 
> BETA
> 
> didnt you understand?
> 
> And how about reading the notes that AMD put themselves for the driver..
> 
> Plus its a really buggy buggy buggy game on a buggy buggy buggy engine on a buggy alpha mantle api put in by DICE..


+50


----------



## Sadmoto

can someone tell me if their VRam usage has changed?

when I try to run with mantle. my frames go from 50ish to 70 in times where its a CPU bottleneck but, my vram usage DOUBLES from 1700 to 3400 on the same exact settings using DX11, which gives me stuttering and completely negating any boost I did get. I thought it was just a glitch with gpuz at first giving a wrong reading until I got the frame drops to go with it.

maybe they didn't fix all the memory leaks? I noticed my normal ram usage went up another 2 gb when playing bf4 ontop of my vram doubling.


----------



## skupples

You guys know they added tiled resources in the last update right? Tiled Resources is part of DX11.2, which is win 8.1 only. It's a CPU usage reduction tool.


----------



## mistermenphis22

Anyone still having their PCs completely frozen playing?


----------



## vanSCHYNEYDER

someone has experienced fps drops ?

HD7970 Ghz Edtition here ;x


----------



## the9quad

After a round of 64 player Paracel Storm with mantle:

1440p True Ultra aka w/hbao 4msaa/ post high/ render 100%

Min:129.53 (4.21ms)
Max:237.53(7.72ms)
Avg:146.82(6.811ms)

Here is how to generate the benchmark and analyze it so far from what I think I figured out.

guide: ignore quotes do not type them
In game

1) press "`"

2.) type "perfoverlay.framefilelogenable 1"
do not add this to your user cfg as the data it generates while it loads is useless, wait til your in game and spawned.

3.) prior to exiting the game type ""perfoverlay.framefilelogenable 0"
if you don't do this the data at the end of your file will have huge numbers that are useless.

4.) once out of game navigate to the documents/Battlefield 4 folder and you should see a FrameTimeLog.csv file

5.) open this up with excel or libre office calc (it's free)

you should have a file that looks like this:










that first column A is all you really care about (I think for fps):

so just go use the following calcs to get min max and avg
where XX is the number of your last row in A
find an empty cell and type

"MIN(A1:AXX)"

in another empty cell type
"MAX(A1:AXX)"

in another empty cell type
"AVERAGE(A1:AXX)"

in the above pic it would look like
MIN(A1:A14)

*oh and just divide 1000/min max etc to get fps.*

Hope that helps. feel free to correct and/or add info and yes you could graph it as well if you want. someone more knowledgable I am sure will clarify what all 3 variables really are and how to make use of em


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You guys know they added tiled resources in the last update right? Tiled Resources is part of DX11.2, which is win 8.1 only. It's a CPU usage reduction tool.


Sweet.....now to wait for my keyboard to actually function in an 8.1 environment and I may finally have a reason to install it.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistermenphis22*
> 
> Anyone still having their PCs completely frozen playing?


Yea it happend to me just now as I was waiting for a map to load, everything froze, black screen with cursor, nothing worked except doing a hard reset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanSCHYNEYDER*
> 
> someone has experienced fps drops ?
> 
> HD7970 Ghz Edtition here ;x


yes I am, open up gpuz while playing and check your video memory and how much your using, I noticed mine doubled when mantle is enabled and is giving me fps drops.


----------



## hotwheels1997

*What's your overall experience so far guys?*
I can safely say(and I corrected myself few pages back) that i'm genuinely happy with Mantle as far as FPS goes.Maps which were dropping to 50fps are now solid 60+ .Except for Flood Zone - on the first flag ,not the parking lot but the flag on the other side where the cute little bridge is - I get a drop in frames to 53-54fps there,otherwise every other map is 60+ .
Zavod 311 has no improvements for me,I guess it's GPU-bound map.


----------



## bond32

Using identical settings as you the9quad, except I have 1 290x at 1150/1300:

Min: 7.74
Max: 198.71
AVG: 15.26
FPS: 129.199


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Using identical settings as you the9quad, except I have 1 290x at 1150/1300:
> 
> Min: 7.74
> Max: 198.71
> AVG: 15.26
> FPS: 129.199


so you max is 129 and your avg is 65 fps?

keep in mind when excel grabs the min when you divide 1000 by that number it gives you max fps.

1000/MIN=MAX FPS
1000/MAX=MIN FPS


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I'd like to see the guys system, 10k? holy crap. so I guess a 4960x and 4 titans for starters? and the other $5 grand on?
> 
> 
> 
> That's his build:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Specs
> 
> 
> 
> PC Specs:
> Intel i7-4930K [email protected]
> MSi Big Bang-XPower II http://us.msi.com/product/mb/Big-Bang...
> MSi N780 (Geforce GTX 780 LIGHTNING)
> MSi N780 (Geforce GTX 780 LIGHTNING)
> MSi N780 (Geforce GTX 780 LIGHTNING)
> MSi N780 (Geforce GTX 780 LIGHTNING) Unplugged for this run
> Corsair 900D
> Corsair AX1200i
> Corsair AX1200i
> Corsair AX860i
> Corsair H100i
> Corsair Neutron GTX 480GB SOON TO BE 960!
> Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133MHz (8x8GB) 64GB
> Corsair SP120's
> Corsair AF120's
> Corsair AF140's
> Corsair K70
> Corsair M65
> Corsair Vengeance 2100
> Corsair Voyager Air 1TB -For Capturing
> BenQ XL2420TE
> BenQ XL2420TE Unplugged for this run
> BenQ XL2420TE Unplugged for this run
> 
> NO CAPTURE CARD NEEDED!
> 
> 
> Don't really see it as a $10K build but whatever.
Click to expand...

lol at 3 power supplies.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> My eyes... they're wiggin out! LOL


Why's that? Seems to me like the game is brighter or something since the patch. Either that or maybe after a couple days of not playing I just wasn't used to it.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> so you max is 129 and your avg is 65 fps?
> 
> keep in mind when excel grabs the min when you divide 1000 by that number it gives you max fps.
> 
> 1000/MIN=MAX FPS
> 1000/MAX=MIN FPS


Keep in mind that's just what i think that frametime variable in column A means. I could be wrong, I am not expert just trying to help


----------



## hotwheels1997

I just noticed this aswell,the stuterring is caused by that.My VRAM usage is 3GB constant with Mantle.Any fix for that ? It's atleast good to know i'm not the only one with the problem...


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> so you max is 129 and your avg is 65 fps?
> 
> keep in mind when excel grabs the min when you divide 1000 by that number it gives you max fps.
> 
> 1000/MIN=MAX FPS
> 1000/MAX=MIN FPS


Woops, had an error in that. Ok so here:

Min: 13.16
Max: 24.47
AVG: 16.91

FPS Max: 75.99
FPS Min: 40.86
FPS AVG: 59.14

Something is amiss. I need to look into this. Seems it's limiting itself to 59


----------



## steelkevin

Has anybody done some testing to on the matter of HyperThread and Mantle/BF4 ?

I really can't be bothered to do it myself right now because my crappy Internet connexion will barely let me play.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> I just noticed this aswell,the stuterring is caused by that.My VRAM usage is 3GB constant with Mantle.Any fix for that ? It's atleast good to know i'm not the only one with the problem...


Yea this is my big issue, I see about 5-15 fps extra depending on the situation
in flood zone and hinan my avg is higher, but that stuttering from the vram makes it worse then 13.12 for me at least, I get stutters that

in flood zone the worst part is the roofs of C/B in CQ64, getting as low as 30 in mass gun fights and explosions but now I don't go under 40.

I really hope this extra vram is just a bug or glitch that needs to be fixed because if mantle doubles vram usage, thats quite the price for some cpu performance.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Question: Has anybody compared image quality? I think DX11.1 looks a bit better,might me wrong.


I thought Mantle looked a little off, but I couldn't put my finger on the reason. Nothing obvious, but it just seemed a little different. Maybe placebo effect though.


----------



## the9quad

It's a different path and it sure is alot brighter like overbright for some reason.


----------



## jakeface1

I have a 7990 and I cant get mantle to show up in BF4 options. I have a fresh install of 14.1 beta, win 7 x64, and the update to BF4. Any ideas?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakeface1*
> 
> I have a 7990 and I cant get mantle to show up in BF4 options. I have a fresh install of 14.1 beta, win 7 x64, and the update to BF4. Any ideas?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Known Issues

Mantle performance for the AMD Radeon™ HD 7000/HD 8000 Series GPUs and AMD Radeon™ R9 280X and R9 270X GPUs will be optimized for BattleField 4™ in future AMD Catalyst™ releases. These products will see limited gains in BattleField 4™ and AMD is currently investigating optimizations for them.
Multi-GPU support under DirectX® and Mantle will be added to StarSwarm in a future application patch
Intermittent stuttering or stability issues may occur when utilizing Mantle with AMD CrossFire™ technology in BattleField 4™ - AMD recommends using the DirectX code path when playing Battlefield 4 with multiple GPUs. A future AMD Catalyst release will resolve these issues
Notebooks based on AMD Enduro or PowerXpress™ technologies are currently not supported by the Mantle codepath in Battlefield 4™
AMD Eyefinity configurations utilizing portrait display orientations are currently not supported by the Mantle codepath in Battlefield 4™
AMD Eyefinity technology is not currently supported in the Star Swarm application
AMD testing for the AMD Catalyst™ 14.1 Beta Mantle driver has been concentrated on the following products: AMD Radeon™ R9 290X, R9 290, R9 280, R9 270, R7 260X, R7 260, HD 7000 Series, HD 8000 Series, A10-7850K and A10-7700K. Future AMD Catalyst™ releases will include full test coverage for all AMD products supported by Mantle.
Graphics hardware in the AMD A10-7850K and A10-7700K may override the presence of a discrete GPU under the Mantle code path in Battlefield 4™
Frame Pacing for Dual Graphics and non-XDMA configurations above 2560x1600 do not currently work with Battlefield 3 and Battlefield 4. An upcoming release will enable support
*DX9 Dual graphics is not supported in AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta. An upcoming release will enable support*


----------



## jakeface1

Thanks I missed that, I did try it in Star Swarm and saw good results compared to DX11.


----------



## quakermaas

Having problems taking screenshots in BF4 with mantle, doesn't matter what format I set, the files just come out garbage .



Mantle gets my vote, getting great frame rate increase, and the video lag spike about every 10 to 30 seconds (annoying, but can live with it).


----------



## bluedevil

Anyone with a HD7870 having any noticeable improvements using Mantle? I am talking like north of 100FPS on High.


----------



## ihatelolcats

i still only get 45fps on shanghai. seems like some maps are more improved than others


----------



## jakeface1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakeface1*
> 
> Thanks I missed that, I did try it in Star Swarm and saw good results compared to DX11.


I fixed it. It was starting it x86 mode. All sorted thanks!


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Anyone with a HD7870 having any noticeable improvements using Mantle? I am talking like north of 100FPS on High.


I'm a bit confused.. I thought Mantle only worked on 290's currently?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I'm a bit confused.. I thought Mantle only worked on 290's currently?


No


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i still only get 45fps on shanghai. seems like some maps are more improved than others


I got huge improvements on Siege of Shanghai. Ultra and never beloe 60fps,not even for a second. Only Flood zone on E flag gives me less than 60fps.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I'm a bit confused.. I thought Mantle only worked on 290's currently?


It's only optimized for Hawaii cards, but it supports Tahiti cards also. According to AMD.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> It's only optimized for Hawaii cards, but it supports Tahiti cards also. According to AMD.


Ah, okay. So I'd probably only see a tiny boost updating to the beta driver?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Ah, okay. So I'd probably only see a tiny boost updating to the beta driver?


People have reported solid gains on Tahiti cards, but there is the stuttering issue affecting a lot of people also. If you are happy with your performance now, I'd probably wait. I just went back to 13.12 because the stuttering made BF4 unplayable.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> People have reported solid gains on Tahiti cards, but there is the stuttering issue affecting a lot of people also. If you are happy with your performance now, I'd probably wait. I just went back to 13.12 because the stuttering made BF4 unplayable.


check gpuz when playing, everyone with this stuttering with 14.1.

I've noticed that myself and others are getting high Vram usage, almost doubling, which may be the culprit of that stuttering because of a memory leak? or just the price of mantle, I dont know, but I've noticed this stuttering and my vram usage went from 1700 to 3400, not normal.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> check gpuz when playing, everyone with this stuttering with 14.1.
> 
> I've noticed that myself and others are getting high Vram usage, almost doubling, which may be the culprit of that stuttering because of a memory leak? or just the price of mantle, I dont know, but I've noticed this stuttering and my vram usage went from 1700 to 3400, not normal.


Yeah, my memory usage is double what it is in DX11.


----------



## Sadmoto

I'm beginning to think its a memory leak, or a price for mantle they didn't want to share, notice how there was 0 mention of vram during the whole hype?

I do get extra fps most times I'd be in 30's I'm now in 40's almost 50s or times I'd be in 50's im in 60's and 70's but the constant stuttering just nullifies any benefits.

It's all a beta so, hopefully its just a bug...


----------



## keikei

You guys get this now? I'm running directx. I swear I thought I was trippin'.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## bmgjet

You have 3D on lol.


----------



## By-Tor

The last few days I have been getting kicked from battlefield 4 with a Directx error saying "could not allocate sufficient memory". I have tried 13.11, 13.12 and 14.1 drivers and the same thing keeps happening.

Anyone else getting this error and maybe know of a fix?

Thanks


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> The last few days I have been getting kicked from battlefield 4 with a Directx error saying "could not allocate sufficient memory". I have tried 13.11, 13.12 and 14.1 drivers and the same thing keeps happening.
> 
> Anyone else getting this error and maybe know of a fix?
> 
> Thanks


Try dropping your resolution scaling in the video options. Maybe lowering to 100%.


----------



## bond32

So far, mantle is a steaming pile of garbage for me. It makes an already broken game, a disaster. Coupled with the rubberbanding, netcode nonsense, and other things the game is hardly playable with mantle for me.

I get random video lag spikes, at least 2-3 times per game. What a let down.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> My eyes... they're wiggin out! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Why's that? Seems to me like the game is brighter or something since the patch. Either that or maybe after a couple days of not playing I just wasn't used to it.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> It's a different path and it sure is alot brighter like overbright for some reason.


Yup yup, brighter. And distracting. I had the hardest time readjusting myself to overlook objects and see the enemy. I feel like they're harder to see? Might just be "user error".


----------



## ihatelolcats

i sense a memory leak issue as well. the stuttering is pretty bad, seems worse if i tab out and in too


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Try dropping your resolution scaling in the video options. Maybe lowering to 100%.


That was the cause.. Was at 104 and I dropped it to 90 and it runs fine now.. knock on wood....

Thanks...+rep


----------



## calavera

does resolution scaling affect graphics in game noticeably?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> does resolution scaling affect graphics in game noticeably?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> Having problems taking screenshots in BF4 with mantle, doesn't matter what format I set, the files just come out garbage .


Yes, well from 100% (base resolution) to 135% = 1440p (just over). Textures look much sharper!.


----------



## Ghost12

Anyone premium that has not received the Feb gold battle pack but the game says otherwise?
http://gyazo.com/d312316b81bcfba5d09e453c1e8fc5fc
http://gyazo.com/faf965a64403f7622b7965950cec25b1


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Anyone premium that has not received the Feb gold battle pack but the game says otherwise?
> http://gyazo.com/d312316b81bcfba5d09e453c1e8fc5fc
> http://gyazo.com/faf965a64403f7622b7965950cec25b1


My gold battlepack was actually 2 silver and 1 bronze battlepacks. Mostly 25%xp boost as usual, I think I have over 90 of them now.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> My gold battlepack was actually 2 silver and 1 bronze battlepacks. Mostly 25%xp boost as usual, I think I have over 90 of them now.


They are the free ones for player appreciation, should have a gold today if premium and the free one as well.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Anyone premium that has not received the Feb gold battle pack but the game says otherwise?
> http://gyazo.com/d312316b81bcfba5d09e453c1e8fc5fc
> http://gyazo.com/faf965a64403f7622b7965950cec25b1


They tend to do things at 7am est so that may be why. Its probably showing since the date is right it just has not actually hit yet.

Edit: As suspected I now have my appreciation bronze and premium gold.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> They tend to do things at 7am est so that may be why. Its probably showing since the date is right it just has not actually hit yet.
> 
> Edit: As suspected I now have my appreciation bronze and premium gold.


Yep same, thanks I am overloaded with camos lol and rarely change them.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Yep same, thanks I am overloaded with camos lol and rarely change them.


When I change my loadout I will normally take a quick gander at camos and pick one and apply it to everything.


----------



## kcuestag

DICE is testing a new server patch to fix the Tank/IFV's crash issue when spawning or changing into the gunner position.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065224466910018/


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> DICE is testing a new server patch to fix the Tank/IFV's crash issue when spawning or changing into the gunner position.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065224466910018/


Reading the last comment there makes me cringe to be a PC gamer.

I get BF4 had issues, I was sick to death of the crashes, me and all my buddies were, and the 1 shot kills, but man. Some people are just unrelenting, I enjoy the game now, I always did. I have 60 hours in and will still continue to put more in.

Good on DICE for releasing patches still, regardless.


----------



## Ghost12

I am getting on fine with the game currently, I really have minimal issues outside what is considered with the norm now netcode related. My biggest issue is the crap teams I keep finding myself playing with on any given conquest large map, I may get a decent team or close fought round maybe 5 in 15 at best and that is generous. 500+ ticket losses where seemingly the people playing have no clue what to do or how to play at all. It is disconcerting lol


----------



## keikei

With all these free battlepacks getting tossed around DICE should implement some sort of trading. I'm getting all sorts of gun attachments I don't need or want. I would gladly trade a battlepack with say some experience boost and/or camos.


----------



## Ghost12

http://www.alivegamezone.com/2013/12/07/battlefield-5-wont-be-developed-by-dice-says-michael-pachter/


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> With all these free battlepacks getting tossed around DICE should implement some sort of trading. I'm getting all sorts of gun attachments I don't need or want. I would gladly trade a battlepack with say some experience boost and/or camos.


I love that we don't really have to play to get the BP's.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I love that we don't really have to play to get the BP's.


True. Quite frankly, with the terrible time I had installing/uninstalling 14.1, trying to figure out if I could get Mantle to work all weekend, I'm done playing bf4 for the week. I can login to get those bp though.


----------



## Krusher33

Right. Like last night after the super bowl, I went to my man cave to play some. I caught up on some messages and then was just about to click on the server browser tab after opening the BP for the day.

Wife comes down, "honey..."

Damn, gotta go. Sorry Battlefield, tomorrow, ok?


----------



## Thoth420

"Your help would *me* much appreciated!"

"Your help would *me* much appreciated!"

"Your help would *me* much appreciated!"

Sure this guy most likely doesn't write code for DICE...or anyone. Regardless, proofreading.....ain't nobody got time 4 dat.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Which part of
> 
> BETA
> 
> didnt you understand?
> 
> And how about reading the notes that AMD put themselves for the driver..
> 
> Plus its a really buggy buggy buggy game on a buggy buggy buggy engine on a buggy alpha mantle api put in by DICE..


And this is the reason Im not getting any game made by Dice or EA now...or at leats not in the first 6 months

We have been beta testers of BF4 for 3 months....beta tester that paid 60$


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> And this is the reason Im not getting any game made by Dice or EA now...or at leats not in the first 6 months
> 
> We have been beta testers of BF4 for 3 months....beta tester that paid 60$


They are done just like Bethesda with me. No more moneys.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> My eyes... they're wiggin out! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Why's that? Seems to me like the game is brighter or something since the patch. Either that or maybe after a couple days of not playing I just wasn't used to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> It's a different path and it sure is alot brighter like overbright for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup yup, brighter. And distracting. I had the hardest time readjusting myself to overlook objects and see the enemy. I feel like they're harder to see? Might just be "user error".
Click to expand...

Dang, it reminded me of BF3 with the horrible sun glare. I didn't change any ingame settings either, so I guess the patch just adjusted brightness overall or what? I'd kind of like to see a comparison, not sure if anyone will post something like that though. It does make things harder to see when light sources are turned up even brighter. Maybe I will check my in game settings and see if I can adjust it down.

Well that's at least 2 of us that noticed. Did anyone else notice that the game's light sources seemed brighter, or maybe even the whole game overall? Not talking about using mantle either, just DX.


----------



## OutlawII

DAT netcode!!!


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAT netcode!!!


DAT spam...

I'm pretty sure everyone has seen it by now.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> DAT spam...
> 
> I'm pretty sure everyone has seen it by now.


LOL just tryin to lighten da mood!!!


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> LOL just tryin to lighten da mood!!!


It's annoying.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> It's annoying.


I love it would u like to see it again lol


----------



## b.walker36

So i don't crash, but when I spawn into gunner seat I have no LMG only my soflam.


----------



## keikei

Any news on game patches for the new week?


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Are ECM jammers not supposed to be effective 100% of the time? It seems that I get hit by missiles despite using the ECM jammer. It's not like I'm using them too late either. I'll use the ECM jammer the moment I hear the rapid beeping. That gets a bit frustrating when flying jets. xD


ECM jammers have been made very ineffective with the addition of Smart rockets. It is part (along with *many* others) of the reason that air is mostly worthless in this game compared to BF3.

ECM jammers are made to prevent stuff from being able to lock you. With Smart rockets, there is no "acquisition" period like there is with an IGLA or Javelin. The missile isn't locked onto you, and then all the sudden it's locked onto you and coming. In BF3, if you waited until they were locked and missile incoming (rapid beeping), you were too late. You really wanted to hit them either as they were locking or right as they got locked but before they fired. Now, with smart missiles, there's no warning that you're being locked. There's no acquisition period, and there's no hold lock before fire period. The Smart missiles are fired, and when they see something, they're locked onto it instantly. That puts them in the "too late" category by the time you hear the rapid beeping, and since they have no pre-lock there's no warning they're coming. Essentially, by the way they're designed, ECM is useless against any Smart missiles.


----------



## Sadmoto

*sigh* was 22-2 and on a rampage in zavod and then...

"battlefield has stopped working, close program"










I wont even let my future children buy EA games.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> *sigh* was 22-2 and on a rampage in zavod and then...
> 
> "battlefield has stopped working, close program"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wont even let my future children get EA games.


Zavod is the only map that happens to me in, and I'd say it happens about 40% of the time. It is also my favorite map, so I keep playing it anyway. Was hoping mantle would be my savior but no such luck as it stutters too much. What error do you get when it crashes? I get the application sent a badly formed command dx error.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> ECM jammers have been made very ineffective with the addition of Smart rockets. It is part (along with *many* others) of the reason that air is mostly worthless in this game compared to BF3.
> 
> ECM jammers are made to prevent stuff from being able to lock you. With Smart rockets, there is no "acquisition" period like there is with an IGLA or Javelin. The missile isn't locked onto you, and then all the sudden it's locked onto you and coming. In BF3, if you waited until they were locked and missile incoming (rapid beeping), you were too late. You really wanted to hit them either as they were locking or right as they got locked but before they fired. Now, with smart missiles, there's no warning that you're being locked. There's no acquisition period, and there's no hold lock before fire period. The Smart missiles are fired, and when they see something, they're locked onto it instantly. That puts them in the "too late" category by the time you hear the rapid beeping, and since they have no pre-lock there's no warning they're coming. Essentially, by the way they're designed, ECM is useless against any Smart missiles.


It doesn't just happen with active radar missiles, though. Passive radar and heatseekers both have a tendency of getting past the ECM jammer as well. I don't think this is intentional. It works most of the time, but missiles do get through quite often. It even says on Battlelog that the ECM jammer is supposed to disrupt incoming missiles. I'm just trying to figure out if other people have experienced this as well.

Also, I would never release my ECM jammer/flares before a rocket is fired. That opens you up to be hit by two rockets the moment you're able to be locked on again in succession from any vehicle that has AA rockets.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Zavod is the only map that happens to me in, and I'd say it happens about 40% of the time. It is also my favorite map, so I keep playing it anyway. Was hoping mantle would be my savior but no such luck as it stutters too much. What error do you get when it crashes? I get the application sent a badly formed command dx error.


I'm waiting until 14.1's full release before I use it. If it has some issues, it's not worth it to me since I don't have any issues with the game's performance currently. I still haven't experienced a single crash since the first week the game was out, either. *knocks on wood* I feel insanely lucky. xD


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Zavod is the only map that happens to me in, and I'd say it happens about 40% of the time. It is also my favorite map, so I keep playing it anyway. Was hoping mantle would be my savior but no such luck as it stutters too much. What error do you get when it crashes? I get the application sent a badly formed command dx error.


this was with mantle off, I cant use mantle because of the vram usage, it gives me stuttering which makes DX better, for now.

I dont know the error itself because im on win8 it just says it's stopped working, unless I'm not seeing the drop down for additional info that win7 has.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> this was with mantle off, I cant use mantle because of the vram usage, it gives me stuttering which makes DX better, for now.
> 
> I dont know the error itself because im on win8 it just says it's stopped working, unless I'm not seeing the drop down for additional info that win7 has.


Yeah that crash I get is with dx not mantle. Anyways w8.1 has a dropdown for the error. With mantle I don't get crashes just stuttering.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAT netcode!!!


Just like the crap netcode in every other BF game which is about the only thing that hasnt changed in the BF series. Why people are even surprised that BF4 has bad netcode is funny, I guess the 12 years of BF games wasnt enough info to realize that BF games have crappy netcode.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> It doesn't just happen with active radar missiles, though. Passive radar and heatseekers both have a tendency of getting past the ECM jammer as well. I don't think this is intentional. It works most of the time, but missiles do get through quite often. It even says on Battlelog that the ECM jammer is supposed to disrupt incoming missiles. I'm just trying to figure out if other people have experienced this as well.


I feel your pain. I always told myself it was because of the way smart rockets work. But I think that countermeasures are just nine kinds of broken at this point. It wasn't as big a deal in 3 because you could still get out of it, but with the mobility kill "vehicle stun" features a single rocket is pretty much death.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> *sigh* was 22-2 and on a rampage in zavod and then...
> 
> "battlefield has stopped working, close program"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wont even let my future children buy EA games.


I feel your pain as well. I can manage to sneak out an MVP usually every 5 to 7 rounds or so, and invariably, Battlefield crashes when I'm having an MVP round. In the last two weeks I was in the 3200 ticket UN China Rising server that was on Guilin Peaks. I was playing very well and at the time I was 103-26 and probably double the points of the second highest person in the server. The round was also very close, so it was going to go the distance. I was starting to have thoughts of 200+ kills with <50 deaths and all of that, and then with about 1675 tickets to go the server crashes. Yes, the server, so none of it counted. Oh, and it was double XP and I had a 200% boost going (that equals 6x XP). I was probably looking at a 500,000 point round when it was said and done had it played out.









Not two days later, I'm 42-2 in a tank on Silk Road having a pretty good round, and the server crashes. Again, none of it counted.

Thankfully, at least they've changed the way they record stats so if the server crashes you still get your stats and a draw now. Doesn't make up for the rage that ensues when something like that happens, but at least it's something.


----------



## Ghost12

They want to hurry and fix this dumb skill stat, just joined a hainan rush to see if the boat has made a difference to it being completely broken, game ended 30 seconds later.

http://gyazo.com/59005e6426879c6e8d989b61bf1b1298

yet this nets me nada.

http://gyazo.com/d6ce96bc8568576ed4a00b1e010039bd

http://gyazo.com/ace1f8aebb9993c6820142d505c239d6


----------



## WCG NeonStrikes

What do you guys think of this video?


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> They want to hurry and fix this dumb skill stat, just joined a hainan rush to see if the boat has made a difference to it being completely broken, game ended 30 seconds later.
> 
> http://gyazo.com/59005e6426879c6e8d989b61bf1b1298
> 
> yet this nets me nada.
> 
> http://gyazo.com/d6ce96bc8568576ed4a00b1e010039bd
> 
> http://gyazo.com/ace1f8aebb9993c6820142d505c239d6


I honestly think skill is a meaningless stat. I really just wish they would not feature it as the premiere stat on your profile ... front, center, big, and bolded.

IMO, the stat is just too easy to manipulate, and I also don't like that it can push players to play styles that the game views as more "skillful." For example, if you're playing a lot of Domination or Rush, your skill stat will be inflated because those game modes just naturally have higher KPM and SPM. They can be just pure chaos. If you play a lot of Conquest Large, it's much harder to impress the computer because it's just slower and more drawn out action by nature, most of the time.

I also don't like how you can wreck people all day and have your skill way up, then a couple mediocre rounds and it just destroys you. There can't be some sort of cumulative skill? It always just has to be skill at that point?

That brings me to the last point in that it really discredits some very useful activities on the Battlefield. If I take a couple rounds away from the action to do what is probably the most useful team activity of all, run an MAV, my skill will be destroyed. I'm talking 550 -> 400 in like 3 rounds. Running a Soflam is the same way. Any of those more passive but very helpful to the team activities just wreck your skill. I agree that MAV'ing doesn't necessarily take a lot of skill, but it doesn't show a lack of it either. You're just trying to help the team out. I'm afraid at times this can really help deter people from using these gadgets that are already not glamorous or high scoring.

At the end of the day, I just wish they'd hide it on the details page like it was in BF3. Not a stat worthy of headlining your profile by any means.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly think skill is a meaningless stat. I really just wish they would not feature it as the premiere stat on your profile ... front, center, big, and bolded.
> 
> IMO, the stat is just too easy to manipulate, and I also don't like that it can push players to play styles that the game views as more "skillful." For example, if you're playing a lot of Domination or Rush, your skill stat will be inflated because those game modes just naturally have higher KPM and SPM. They can be just pure chaos. If you play a lot of Conquest Large, it's much harder to impress the computer because it's just slower and more drawn out action by nature, most of the time.
> 
> I also don't like how you can wreck people all day and have your skill way up, then a couple mediocre rounds and it just destroys you. There can't be some sort of cumulative skill? It always just has to be skill at that point?
> 
> That brings me to the last point in that it really discredits some very useful activities on the Battlefield. If I take a couple rounds away from the action to do what is probably the most useful team activity of all, run an MAV, my skill will be destroyed. I'm talking 550 -> 400 in like 3 rounds. Running a Soflam is the same way. Any of those more passive but very helpful to the team activities just wreck your skill. I agree that MAV'ing doesn't necessarily take a lot of skill, but it doesn't show a lack of it either. You're just trying to help the team out. I'm afraid at times this can really help deter people from using these gadgets that are already not glamorous or high scoring.
> 
> At the end of the day, I just wish they'd hide it on the details page like it was in BF3. Not a stat worthy of headlining your profile by any means.


Agree 100% is terrible, I can perform round after round and get mediocre improvements then a couple of bad teams on conquest or crashes, round endings as join and boom its gone. Probably would pay no mind to it but is prominent in the screen


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Agree 100% is terrible, I can perform round after round and get mediocre improvements then a couple of bad teams on conquest or crashes, round endings as join and boom its gone. Probably would pay no mind to it but is prominent in the screen


I believe how it was explained to me is that skill in BF4 is determined by the skill (or level?) of your opponents on top of your own performance. You can go something like 30-5 against a bunch of low skill players and you can still see zero gain or even a loss in skill depending on your consistency. If you do that well against high skill opponents, however, you'll gain skill or if you're consistently doing that well against high skill opponents, you'll have zero gain.

At least that's how I recall it being explained to me. I might be completely off.. I don't remember it all that well. It's still confusing to me. Why you're able to gain skill from a match that you leave before even playing, voluntary or not, is completely beyond me. I just ignore its existence.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I believe how it was explained to me is that skill in BF4 is determined by the skill (or level?) of your opponents on top of your own performance. You can go something like 30-5 against a bunch of low skill players and you can still see zero gain or even a loss in skill depending on your consistency. If you do that well against high skill opponents, however, you'll gain skill or if you're consistently doing that well against high skill opponents, you'll have zero gain.
> 
> At least that's how I recall it being explained to me. I might be completely off.. I don't remember it all that well. It's still confusing to me. Why you're able to gain skill from a match that you leave before even playing, voluntary or not, is completely beyond me. I just ignore its existence.


I've also read that it is relative. I.e. if you are low skilled and kill a high skill player you will get a large boost and if they kill you it won't cost you anything and visa versa. That's part of it, but KPM and SPM are also unquestionably part of it. I can have the exact same kdr's and do it in Domination instead of Conquest Large and my skill will go up at least 100 points over the course of a day or so.

I just don't like it, for the reasons I outlined in the above post on the page. I also don't like a system outlined in the first paragraph because it's kind of designed to keep you in the middle. If you get your skill up, there's hardly any players on the field high enough to benefit you, but almost every player hurts you, so your chances of gaining skill are minimal while almost everyone will take it from you if they kill you and give you none when you kill them.

Also, as Ghost said, you have to kick ass all day to raise it up, but a couple of bad rounds will get you right back down. Again, it would all be moot if it wasn't the stat that headlines your profile.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I believe how it was explained to me is that skill in BF4 is determined by the skill (or level?) of your opponents on top of your own performance. You can go something like 30-5 against a bunch of low skill players and you can still see zero gain or even a loss in skill depending on your consistency. If you do that well against high skill opponents, however, you'll gain skill or if you're consistently doing that well against high skill opponents, you'll have zero gain.
> 
> At least that's how I recall it being explained to me. I might be completely off.. I don't remember it all that well. It's still confusing to me. Why you're able to gain skill from a match that you leave before even playing, voluntary or not, is completely beyond me. I just ignore its existence.


The math of how skill is calculated was worked out with a good explanation here:

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1rlm5x/how_skill_is_calculated_solved/


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Zavod is the only map that happens to me in, and I'd say it happens about 40% of the time. It is also my favorite map, so I keep playing it anyway. Was hoping mantle would be my savior but no such luck as it stutters too much. What error do you get when it crashes? I get the application sent a badly formed command dx error.


I'll chime in. Exception code: 0xc0000005 . This is the bane of my bf4 existence.It's pretty much the only type of crash I get, but I get it alot, like every second map. I believe it is memory related and I have tried several RAM kits across different platforms ( i5-750,i5-2500k,C2Q9450, Athlon II X4 640, Phenom II X6 1090T,etc mobile i5, mobile A6-3400m -obviously used factory SO-DIMMs with those) , HDD,SSD, all sorts of video cards from both vendors. I always get Exception code: 0xc0000005. I even deactivated DEP, didn't help ofc. What's common among my testing is OS version-always variations of Win 7 64 bit and the amount of RAM, 8GB (or 6 in some cases). If someone had this error and found a workaround, feel free to share the knowledge.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> The math of how skill is calculated was worked out with a good explanation here:
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1rlm5x/how_skill_is_calculated_solved/


Ah. So I was completely off. Although that also means the person who I heard it from was feeding me misinformation.









Thanks for that!


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> They are done just like Bethesda with me. No more moneys.


Atleast Bethesda make good games.
And heard of Unofficial patches?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Atleast Bethesda make good games.
> And heard of Unofficial patches?


Unofficial patch couldn't make Skyrim have classes.








I would retort with they *used* to make good games.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Unofficial patch couldn't make Skyrim have classes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would retort with they *used* to make good games.


But other mods do.. xD

I still feel Skyrim was a great game even without mods. I had nearly 100 hours into it the first week it was out.. xD Needless to say, I enjoyed it. It had its flaws but so does every other game out there. I personally think Skyrim was a huge step up from Oblivion which I really just didn't care for. Morrowind is still my favorite but that's mainly due to its nostalgia factor. I haven't played it in ages.

I don't really see how it's okay for one developer to release a buggy mess of a game but not the other.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Unofficial patch couldn't make Skyrim have classes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would retort with they *used* to make good games.


Classes?
You become what you want to be.. why would it need classes?



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Anyway why are americans getting upset about a coke commercial?
http://publicshaming.tumblr.com/post/75447787843/speak-english-racist-revolt-as-coca-cola-airs


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> The math of how skill is calculated was worked out with a good explanation here:
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1rlm5x/how_skill_is_calculated_solved/


Does that formula explain why you can lose 30 "skill" points for joining a game just as it ends?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Does that formula explain why you can lose 30 "skill" points for joining a game just as it ends?


My battle reports always show 0 if I join right as it ends. May be a bug or something, I don't know. I just saw people talking about it and remembered reading about how it was calculated so figured I'd add the info for them.


----------



## psyside

BTW if anyone is interested, i fixed the memory leak issue, with setting the page file to system managed, instead of 1000 mb - custom ( i got SSD)

Don't know if this affect performance or not but at least i can play lol.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> BTW if anyone is interested, i fixed the memory leak issue, with setting the page file to system managed, instead of 1000 mb - custom ( i got SSD)
> 
> Don't know if this affect performance or not but at least i can play lol.


Yeah I figured that out when the game first released, changed from custom back to system manged and no crashes.

I didn't know it was a "fix", thought it was an issue with my set-up, I should have posted my findings, oh well next time


----------



## psyside

Its game issue, no game should use 8GB pagefile lol


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Ah. So I was completely off. Although that also means the person who I heard it from was feeding me misinformation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that!


DICE have really changed it alot from when they first started using this feature in BFH, where it worked well, it was calculated based on your opposition Vs yourself - which is more accurate in terms of "skill".

It was also used the same way in BF3, but if that is how it is calculated, as per that reddit post, then its a totally useless Battlefield stat that says nothing about a "Battlefield player"- only helps the KDR players feel important, another teamplay killing incentive, thanks Team DICE EA money monkeys.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> DICE have really changed it alot from when they first started using this feature in BFH, where it worked well, it was calculated based on your opposition Vs yourself - which is more accurate in terms of "skill".
> 
> It was also used the same way in BF3, but if that is how it is calculated, as per that reddit post, then its a totally useless Battlefield stat that says nothing about a "Battlefield player"- only helps the KDR players feel important, another teamplay killing incentive, thanks Team DICE EA money monkeys.


I think everyone agrees is garbage and a little annoying at times, as battlelog is browser based the centre stats section could be easily user customiseable imo, maybe something better battlelog could implement, I may check their suggestions forum out later. I would remove it completely from mine and replace it with something else that I actually care about and feel I impact round by round.

Edit - and on second assault, hopefully what is now becoming repetitive is fixed before release

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sS8uvAqNihU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOPfl4h4fLk#t=43


----------



## RexKobra

Seems to me that the netcode has been jacked with the latest patch. Prior to this patch I had no issues with the netcode. Now, I'm having all sorts of shots being missed, and getting shot behind walls. I still manage to tear the other team up, but its frustrating when you have these issues.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Seems to me that the netcode has been jacked with the latest patch. Prior to this patch I had no issues with the netcode. Now, I'm having all sorts of shots being missed, and getting shot behind walls. I still manage to tear the other team up, but its frustrating when you have these issues.


I play exclusively conquest large and tbh never experience the netcode issues on large maps unless I play US servers with friends then it becomes tough. If I ever play locker in a rotation ( never pick it to play ) I notice it virtually 3 in 5 deaths as the issues are just multiplied ten fold imo in heavy action scenario. If I was a domination, tdm or locker type of player I would have un-installed this game by now absolutely no doubt. In that type of scenario the net code issues coupled with the scope sway/flinching and the suppresion mechanic just makes the game not enjoyable for me at all so I avoid it at all costs which is a shame as there is little change of pace in the game for me and becomes boring at times. In bf3 I would often hit metro a week solid to break the tank play up but that will not be possible with bf4 metro for me with all these issues.


----------



## BradleyW

I always seem to get killed by 1 bullet behind a solid wall, yet If I stand right in front of someone, I require at least 20 rounds to get the kill. Had the same issue with BF3. Makes the game extremely hard and unfair. I always finish the top of my team with the most points, but that's from capturing flags behind enemy lines. I think I only have 2900 kills atm. Level 54.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I always seem to get killed by 1 bullet behind a solid wall, yet I am stand right in front of someone and require at least 20 rounds to get the kill. Had the same issue with BF3. Makes the game extremely hard and unfair. I always finish the top of my team with the most points, but that's from capturing flags behind enemy lines. I think I only have 2900 kills atm. Level 54.


335 hours now lol approaching value for money me thinks. You play many UK servers?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> 335 hours now lol approaching value for money me thinks. You play many UK servers?


Not really. I tend to play French and German servers. UK servers don't play nice all the time for some reason.
That's a lot of playing hours.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Don't know if this has been said already,but I just found a big letdown to Mantle. DICE has already confirmed it's a bug on their part but I have totally lost faith in them,not really expecting a fix.
Mantle:


DX11.1:


Back to DX11.1 for sure,Mantle makes the game look way worse than usual.


----------



## BradleyW

I'm going to test this with screenshots of my own. Could be interesting.


----------



## sinnedone

Hello all

Wanted to know if anyone could help me out.

Just a week ago (post patch I believe) I started getting the "battlefield 4 stopped working" error at the end of every match. Ive tried restoring to a pont before this started happening, ive uninstalled the game and graphics drivers and reinstalled.

Any ideas as to what else I could try?

Again I can join a game just fine, but as soon as the game ends and everything stops and choppers start to drift etc it just crashes with that error.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Hello all
> 
> Wanted to know if anyone could help me out.
> 
> Just a week ago (post patch I believe) I started getting the "battlefield 4 stopped working" error at the end of every match. Ive tried restoring to a pont before this started happening, ive uninstalled the game and graphics drivers and reinstalled.
> 
> Any ideas as to what else I could try?
> 
> Again I can join a game just fine, but as soon as the game ends and everything stops and choppers start to drift etc it just crashes with that error.


Are you overclocking?


----------



## BradleyW

If I take an SS in BF4 using console, this is what I get:


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Hello all
> 
> Wanted to know if anyone could help me out.
> 
> Just a week ago (post patch I believe) I started getting the "battlefield 4 stopped working" error at the end of every match. Ive tried restoring to a pont before this started happening, ive uninstalled the game and graphics drivers and reinstalled.
> 
> Any ideas as to what else I could try?
> 
> Again I can join a game just fine, but as soon as the game ends and everything stops and choppers start to drift etc it just crashes with that error.


The only time this has hapened to me on an every round basis was after a prior patch, a couple of patches ago, when for whatever reason in conjunction with the patch my ram would no longer run the [email protected], had to lower to 2133 and never happened since.


----------



## BradleyW

MANTLE (LEFT) - DX11 (RIGHT)



Colour is washed out on Mantle. I'm sure SweetFX can restore balance.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> MANTLE (LEFT) - DX11 (RIGHT)
> 
> 
> 
> Colour is washed out on Mantle. I'm sure SweetFX can restore balance.


Is that why my eyes were wigging out when I tried it? Everything was so much brighter. I guess I could have turned down the brightness and contrast on my monitor but didn't know if I'd be sticking with mantle or not.

Thanks to the guys who suggested some great mice in this thread. Someone mentioned logitech which got me looking at mice other than razer. I ended up with Logitech G700S and I'm liking it so far. I haven't utilize it fully yet though but that'll come over time.

Now I'm looking for suggestions on monitor. I'd like it to be from tigerdirect or bitcoinstore so I don't have a limit to my budget. I don't think I'd want a 27" for FPS games because of so much real estate to look for enemies on so I'm think 24"? Those of you that played on 24 and 27 monitors... can you confirm?

Pretty sure it's the refresh rate that's important right?


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Are you overclocking?


Yes I am, only cpu to 4.6ghz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> The only time this has hapened to me on an every round basis was after a prior patch, a couple of patches ago, when for whatever reason in conjunction with the patch my ram would no longer run the [email protected], had to lower to 2133 and never happened since.


My ram is 2133mhz but not overclocked

I guess I can try playing with ram and cpu frequencies to see if this stops the issue.

Anything else other than that? Im not overclocking my graphics cards currently.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Don't know if this has been said already,but I just found a big letdown to Mantle. DICE has already confirmed it's a bug on their part but I have totally lost faith in them,not really expecting a fix.
> Mantle:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DX11.1:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to DX11.1 for sure,Mantle makes the game look way worse than usual.


So you were fine with Mantle until you seen them pictures or have you not even tried mantle yet ? and you do realise, it is a *BETA.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> MANTLE (LEFT) - DX11 (RIGHT)
> 
> 
> 
> Colour is washed out on Mantle. I'm sure SweetFX can restore balance.
> 
> Johan has said it it the same bug as the excessive fog/mist/dust in Shanghai
> 
> Will look for the link.
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1463245/various-amd-mantle-release-bf4/1000_40#post_21713198
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> If I take an SS in BF4 using console, this is what I get:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same problem, tried the 3 different format setting tga/png/jpg, while other people have no problems taking screenshots.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> MANTLE (LEFT) - DX11 (RIGHT)
> 
> 
> 
> Colour is washed out on Mantle. I'm sure SweetFX can restore balance.


Wow, DAT MANTLE SKY...


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Yes I am, only cpu to 4.6ghz.
> My ram is 2133mhz but not overclocked
> 
> I guess I can try playing with ram and cpu frequencies to see if this stops the issue.
> 
> Anything else other than that? Im not overclocking my graphics cards currently.


Maybe go into bios save OC profile then put cpu back to stock and see if it happens


----------



## OutlawII

Mantle in General







oh wait they have had only 2 years to get it right give them one more driver it will be fixed


----------



## keikei

With so much happening last weekend, I missed this little update:

Jan 30 Patch Silent Fixes and Known Issues.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Categories Patch Notes Comments One comment

killed-by-battlefield4Yesterday's patch (also released today for Xbox360), has so far been regarded as being successful, but as a follow up, it is important to note changes that may not have been detailed in the official patch notes, and also issues that have shown up because of it.

Credit to the users over at this reddit thread for these changes.

---------------------

-- Multiple missile SRAW change[1] You can no longer have multiple missiles in the air at once.

-- Change kit at Test Range [2]

-- Increased color and contrast [4] They've increased the color and contrast on all camouflage thumbnail images in the Customize menu.

-- New killed by icon [5] New killed by icon as seen in the top of the image.

-- Reduced the "black screen" on spawn from ~1.14 seconds to ~0.11 seconds. (This was in the official notes)

-- 3D enemy spot icons (doritos) scaling [6] The enemy spot icons now scales down the more far away you are. Notice how small they are just above the crosshair on image.

-- In-game chat color update [7] Some in-game chat colors have been updated.

-- Client information icon [8] The HUD icon indicate if anything is going wrong with the client such as packet loss, FPS drops, etc.

-- Xbox One AND PS4 in-game chat [10] Xbox One AND PS4 now has a "chat" window that pops up when people make requests such as asking for ammo.

-- In-game scoreboard icons [12] In-game scoreboard icons/numbers are slightly smaller.

-- Admin messages show up on screen [13] Admin messages now show up on screen like seen in the image.

-- Bombcarrier spotted 24/7 in Defuse[15] "As soon as somebody picksup the bomb he is spotted for the enemy team."

-- RCB changed to DV-15 on Paracel Storm [16] The "silent" RCB in the Chinese deployment has been changed to an DV-15 and is now available through the spawn screen.

-- RCB on Rush at Hainan Resort [17] The attackers on Rush at Hainan Resort now gets a RCB at (at least) the first base.

-- People are reporting that the UCAV reloading has been changed, "it now reloads w/o an ammo supply within 45-55 seconds".

---------------------

There have also been some bugs that have come about due to this patch:

-- A major one seems to be that when you would enter into a gunner seat in a tank it would crash the game. It has been reported for multiple game modes and maps.

-- Sound would stop working on some TDM and SQDM, with possible occurrences on other modes. DICE is aware of this one, and some players have reported that it fixes itself at the start of a new round, or disabling/re-enabling your sound card will fix it.

-- Minor bugs for commander mode including no timer, no UAV, or control points. You can also designate HVTs as anyone who has at least a 1 kill streak.

-- Spawning in a squadmate's vehicle has been causing crashes

-- Minor reportings of invisible soldiers (spooky ghosts). One player said it went away when he got on a dirt bike.

Thanks to the users in this thread for reporting these issues.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Mantle in General
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh wait they have had only 2 years to get it right give them one more driver it will be fixed


Mantle was in Development for battlefield 4, for 2 years?
Where did you get this amazing information from?

Please do share.
And which part of:
BETA
Didnt you read?


----------



## steelkevin

Oh dear...

well using Mantle is going to help me at all then. I just got my BenQ XL2411T and I can not for the love of me get it to look even slightly better than terrible. And that's just doing normal stuff like browsing and all. And with LightBoost Beta 4 I can't even adjust anything other than Contrast. If anybody knows a good link to how to get this monitor to display even remotely acceptable colours I'd be in your debt forever.
I'm glad I use my MBP for movies and browsing or else I'd have already sent back the monitor because I would never recommend anyone invest about 300€ in it if they have no alternative solution for browsing and movies/TV shows. There must be a way to get it to look decent or else everybody on the Internet is full of it and completely dishonest when recommending these highly responsive monitors. That or they're not expressing how bad the colours are well enough.

Thanks in advance.

PS: I'm really shocked about the amount of mentally defficient people around the Internet complaining about Mantle and failing to understand what a BETA is and that it's not even said to properly support their hardware. BF4's no longer in Beta so yeah, you lot can complain about that as if it was a finished product because that's what it's supposed to be at this point.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Wow, DAT MANTLE SKY...


It's a game bug,confirmed by a DICE rep in Twitter, and it'll be fixed.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Oh dear...
> 
> well using Mantle is going to help me at all then. I just got my BenQ XL2411T and I can not for the love of me get it to look even slightly better than terrible. And that's just doing normal stuff like browsing and all. And with LightBoost Beta 4 I can't even adjust anything other than Contrast. If anybody knows a good link to how to get this monitor to display even remotely acceptable colours I'd be in your debt forever.
> I'm glad I use my MBP for movies and browsing or else I'd have already sent back the monitor because I would never recommend anyone invest about 300€ in it if they have no alternative solution for browsing and movies/TV shows. There must be a way to get it to look decent or else everybody on the Internet is full of it and completely dishonest when recommending these highly responsive monitors. That or they're not expressing how bad the colours are well enough.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> PS: I'm really shocked about the amount of mentally defficient people around the Internet complaining about Mantle and failing to understand what a BETA is and that it's not even said to properly support their hardware. BF4's no longer in Beta so yeah, you lot can complain about that as if it was a finished product because that's what it's supposed to be at this point.


Games dont need color accuracy.
Lightboost dont need color accuracy because you use it for high framerate gaming. >100fps

Use standard setting on moniotr when you dont have LB enabled.
Turn down brightness to around 15-36 depending on what you like yourself.
Contrast remain at 50.
Use gamma 1 or 4, whichever you prefer, I use 4.


----------



## ihatelolcats

glorious ips master race


----------



## sinnedone

Thanks for the help guys I went back into my BIOS and founf out I had accidentally enable cstates. Disabled and all is well.

repped.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Game bug or not , I'm not using Mantle for now .I understand it's still in BETA , yet things like that shouldn't be what we have to deal with. Big props to AMD & DICE for going trought the trouble of Mantle implementation but releasing something they had already delayed once,I expect a polished result, hence why I paid 60$ for the game. I still support the developpement of Mantle,it may be the future,nobody knows for sure,but in it's current state,it's definetely not something to praise about. Just my


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Dang, it reminded me of BF3 with the horrible sun glare. I didn't change any ingame settings either, so I guess the patch just adjusted brightness overall or what? I'd kind of like to see a comparison, not sure if anyone will post something like that though. It does make things harder to see when light sources are turned up even brighter. Maybe I will check my in game settings and see if I can adjust it down.
> 
> Well that's at least 2 of us that noticed. Did anyone else notice that the game's light sources seemed brighter, or maybe even the whole game overall? Not talking about using mantle either, just DX.


Its definitely brighter. I had to turn in game brightness from 70% to 50% and now it looks fine.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BusterOddo*
> 
> Its definitely brighter. I had to turn in game brightness from 70% to 50% and now it looks fine.


It seems only certain maps are affected as well. Nothing to worry about. brightness or SweetFX can clear this all up.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Games dont need color accuracy.
> Lightboost dont need color accuracy because you use it for high framerate gaming. >100fps
> 
> Use standard setting on moniotr when you dont have LB enabled.
> Turn down brightness to around 15-36 depending on what you like yourself.
> Contrast remain at 50.
> Use gamma 1 or 4, whichever you prefer, I use 4.


Thanks a lot to both you and the person who mp'ed me. OCN Blue and Facebook blue look much closer to what they should now.

EDIT: looks like they finally added BF4 achievements to Origin.

EDIT2: yey ! Can't even play the game at all anymore. The most I've been able to was about 15 seconds. May be Mantle though so I'll check with DX11.2
EDIT3: nope, definitely the stupid game. Just tried with DX. Was able to play a bit longer though.

Be back whenever next patch is I guess


----------



## quakermaas

Spawning in tank bug has got me about 5 times tonight







, every time I'm just getting into a game....Bam...very annoying, hope we don't have to wait long on that being fixed.


----------



## Ghost12

I have fired 7 tv missiles tonight on the boat on Paracel, 100% on target from medium range, no hit marker/damage and lost engagements because of it. I was really not happy.


----------



## keikei

What is up with the load times?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I have fired 7 tv missiles tonight on the boat on Paracel, 100% on target from medium range, no hit marker/damage and lost engagements because of it. I was really not happy.


This has been happening to me for months. One reason why I dont use the boats anymore, which is sad as you can wreck with them.


----------



## SkyNetSTI

Recently I start to get this NO sound problem which a lot of people got for a while. So is there the way to FIX it??? It is super annoying bug! Are they going to fix it at all? Where is new patch?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyNetSTI*
> 
> Recently I start to get this NO sound problem which a lot of people got for a while. So is there the way to FIX it??? It is super annoying bug! Are they going to fix it at all? Where is new patch?


The only time I've gotten that bug since the last patch was when I joined a TDM match. I haven't had it happen in any other game mode since November or so.


----------



## SkyNetSTI

Well it is the only mode I am currently playing, sux


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> What is up with the load times?


What about them?

The game does seem to have some pretty long load times (I hear it's much better on an SSD.. I need to get one. I'm so behind times. xD) but they have only improved for me. It actually loads quick enough now for me to see the starting timer when playing domination.

For the first month the load times were absolutely ridiculous to the point where I could get up and make something to eat between rounds and still have it loading by the time I got back.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyNetSTI*
> 
> Well it is the only mode I am currently playing, sux


By choice or because nothing else works for you?

I think I've only played one or two rounds of TDM in BF4. I've grown to really enjoy domination much more for the faster paced gameplay.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> This has been happening to me for months. One reason why I dont use the boats anymore, which is sad as you can wreck with them.


Its just getting on my nerves in general lol, that what I mentioned with the tv on Paracel, had some free kills on Golmund tonight and my bullets hitting invisible walls and the staff shell is just driving me nuts, by what stretch of any imagination they decided this dumb zero skill weapon would make a good addition to the game is beyond me, unless of course the purpose was to completely lower the skill ceiling required for ease for all which would tie in with all the other dumb weapons and the instant gratification ranking system. Probably need a night off it lol. Aghhhh lol rant over.................. tbc


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> What about them?
> 
> The game does seem to have some pretty long load times (I hear it's much better on an SSD.. I need to get one. I'm so behind times. xD) but they have only improved for me. It actually loads quick enough now for me to see the starting timer when playing domination.
> 
> For the first month the load times were absolutely ridiculous to the point where I could get up and make something to eat between rounds and still have it loading by the time I got back.


Its tripled for me since last patch. Maybe I should make a sammich. Now wheres that wife....


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyNetSTI*
> 
> sux


Yes TDM does suck.

Sorry, sorry&#8230;if you like the fast-paced inf only then play Conquest Domination. It's all that and still essentially "Battlefield" and not just like 100 other shooters.

Hey to each their own though.


----------



## moocowman

It's nice that they nerfed the staff shell. It was getting a bit ridiculous. I much prefer running with an HMG as my secondary so I have some anti-infantry power since I typically use the sabot shell.

The only issue I've ever had with the TV missile on the attack boats is that sometimes the missile will go straight through helicopters if you don't hit them in the right spot. That gets a bit frustrating.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> It's nice that they nerfed the staff shell. It was getting a bit ridiculous. I much prefer running with an HMG as my secondary so I have some anti-infantry power since I typically use the sabot shell.
> 
> The only issue I've ever had with the TV missile on the attack boats is that sometimes the missile will go straight through helicopters if you don't hit them in the right spot. That gets a bit frustrating.


Yeah, you dont want to go toe to toe with an attack boat. I learned the hard way. Best to take the rear or bombing runs.


----------



## SkyNetSTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> What about them?
> 
> The game does seem to have some pretty long load times (I hear it's much better on an SSD.. I need to get one. I'm so behind times. xD) but they have only improved for me. It actually loads quick enough now for me to see the starting timer when playing domination.
> 
> For the first month the load times were absolutely ridiculous to the point where I could get up and make something to eat between rounds and still have it loading by the time I got back.
> By choice or because nothing else works for you?
> 
> I think I've only played one or two rounds of TDM in BF4. I've grown to really enjoy domination much more for the faster paced gameplay.


Back in a days I was playing CS 0.5-1.6 like a pro







and then quit gaming almost at all (forza&fifa not count). Less then a year ago I build a new rig and to test it tried BF3 TDM... And crap, I got addicted again then BF4. All mode are cool but I can't make myself to get used to them. In TDM it is straight dynamic concentrated fight in small map with no jets kicking ur ass from the cosmos







but for sure I will find the way to deal with other modes







BF is a great game which deserves to be proper AAA product with NO bugs and glitches.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> It's nice that they nerfed the staff shell. It was getting a bit ridiculous. I much prefer running with an HMG as my secondary so I have some anti-infantry power since I typically use the sabot shell.
> 
> The only issue I've ever had with the TV missile on the attack boats is that sometimes the missile will go straight through helicopters if you don't hit them in the right spot. That gets a bit frustrating.


Staff shell not been nerfed yet. And when it does it wont fix the reload spam exploiting unless they stealth nerf it like the Sraw.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Yeah, you dont want to go toe to toe with an attack boat. I learned the hard way. Best to take the rear or bombing runs.


I'm kind of one of those people. xD I have a tendency to go without getting killed once on Paracel Storm when using the attack boat. I'm so glad naval combat turned out pretty well in BF4. It makes me really look forward to the Naval Strike DLC. I really want to see what kind of stuff they add. Maybe that will be the one in which we get a titan-like mode? That would be absolutely amazing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Staff shell not been nerfed yet. And when it does it wont fix the reload spam exploiting unless they stealth nerf it like the Sraw.


It hasn't? I thought that was one of the things that was included in the last patch.

I was kind of disappointed that they patched the double SRAW. I rarely even saw people doing it so I don't really see why they patched it.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I'm kind of one of those people. xD I have a tendency to go without getting killed once on Paracel Storm when using the attack boat. I'm so glad naval combat turned out pretty well in BF4. It makes me really look forward to the Naval Strike DLC. I really want to see what kind of stuff they add. Maybe that will be the one in which we get a titan-like mode? That would be absolutely amazing.
> It hasn't? I thought that was one of the things that was included in the last patch.
> 
> I was kind of disappointed that they patched the double SRAW. I rarely even saw people doing it so I don't really see why they patched it.


"Naval combat" if it only existed.

Sahme its a tiny boat vs infantry.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I'm kind of one of those people. xD I have a tendency to go without getting killed once on Paracel Storm when using the attack boat. I'm so glad naval combat turned out pretty well in BF4. It makes me really look forward to the Naval Strike DLC. I really want to see what kind of stuff they add. Maybe that will be the one in which we get a titan-like mode? That would be absolutely amazing.
> It hasn't? I thought that was one of the things that was included in the last patch.
> 
> I was kind of disappointed that they patched the double SRAW. I rarely even saw people doing it so I don't really see why they patched it.


Its in the upcoming vehicle tweak patch, dmg reduction and no mention of the reload exploit, but maybe a stealth fix hopefully incoming. Unless that is working as intended of course which would not be out of the realm of possibility in this game.


----------



## DakNess

Hey guys. I'm considering buying this game today. Should I wait? I've noticed all the issues you've noted but not sure if its enough to call this game a "no" or "yes" for now. I still have BF3 and could play that a bit more BF4 is not ready. Thanks for any info:thumb:


----------



## Ghost12

Dmr's are balanced now lol, I have just been killed in under 1m by a dmr that was not ads and he was jumping, I hit him with an 870mcs doing 90% dmg and he had the opprtunity to spam the trigger twice. Awesome.


----------



## erocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> "Naval combat" if it only existed.
> 
> Sahme its a tiny boat vs infantry.


If I'm not mistaken one of the upcoming DLC's is specifically for naval combat.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erocker*
> 
> If I'm not mistaken one of the upcoming DLC's is specifically for naval combat.


Cant wait for "Naval superiority" with a bunch of attack boats

no thanks.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Its in the upcoming vehicle tweak patch, dmg reduction and no mention of the reload exploit, but maybe a stealth fix hopefully incoming. Unless that is working as intended of course which would not be out of the realm of possibility in this game.


I'm guessing it's not intended.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DakNess*
> 
> Hey guys. I'm considering buying this game today. Should I wait? I've noticed all the issues you've noted but not sure if its enough to call this game a "no" or "yes" for now. I still have BF3 and could play that a bit more BF4 is not ready. Thanks for any info:thumb:


It's still a bit iffy since some people still experience crashes but it seems the amount of people that experience those crashes has dropped quite a bit. It's still a bit hard for me to recommend the game unless you find a good deal then I'd definitely say go for it. It is shaping up, though, and it's a lot of fun. However, I'm also one of the lucky few who have experienced minimal issues so that has helped with my enjoyment of the game.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Dmr's are balanced now lol, I have just been killed in under 1m by a dmr that was not ads and he was jumping, I hit him with an 870mcs doing 90% dmg and he had the opprtunity to spam the trigger twice. Awesome.


That's not going to happen all the time, though. DMR's are a three shot kill under normal circumstances from any distance. A head shot can allow for a two shot kill and body armor can sometimes make it a 4 shot kill from range. He must have been lucky and got a head shot as well as been wearing the body armor upgrade. I've been playing around with DMR's the last few days, and while they're a fun weapon now and can be incredibly effective in the right situations, they're still far from a competitive weapon if you are trying to do your best.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erocker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> "Naval combat" if it only existed.
> 
> Sahme its a tiny boat vs infantry.
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm not mistaken one of the upcoming DLC's is specifically for naval combat.
Click to expand...

sure to be just as exciting as air superiority


----------



## grunion

Couple new user errors since the last patch I'd like to report...

ADS ability randomly lost...

MBT view randomly shrinks to about 1/4 of the normal view...

Other than that it has been smooth sailing.


----------



## ihatelolcats

wow the ump is so ridiculous in hardcore


----------



## Pyranite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> wow the ump is so ridiculous in hardcore


I find any gun with a high ROF to be OP in hardcore, but that's just me..


----------



## alfiejr

Just grab BF4 for 22.6 usd . good deal?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alfiejr*
> 
> Just grab BF4 for 22.6 usd . good deal?


Too expensive for a pos game


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Too expensive for a pos game


Disagree. Worth $23 for sure, as long as you are a fan of Battlefield.


----------



## alfiejr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Too expensive for a pos game


owh well







, how are the bugs in the game. Has it been iron out?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alfiejr*
> 
> owh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , how are the bugs in the game. Has it been iron out?


I guess it depends on who you ask. I personally haven't had any game-breaking issues and have been having a blast.


----------



## alfiejr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I guess it depends on who you ask. I personally haven't had any game-breaking issues and have been having a blast.


Thanks







, final question is my rig setup good enough for the game?


----------



## calavera

44 magnum was patched, right? still stinks.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Disagree. Worth $23 for sure, as long as you are a fan of Battlefield.


Fan of Broken extreme delux doritos Codfield*


----------



## BleepyEvans

3 times last night "Battlefield 4 has stopped working ..." really?!


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Fan of Broken extreme delux doritos Codfield*


Great input, thanks for the insight.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BleepyEvans*
> 
> 3 times last night "Battlefield 4 has stopped working ..." really?!


I had 3 rounds last night where I wished Bf4 exe stopped working lol


----------



## rogerthat1945

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alfiejr*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , final question is my rig setup good enough for the game?


Should do fine on most everything except Ultra. etc... 7870 is ayreet really..

I ran a pair of HD7770`s in Crossfire onBF4 and it ran great; except on Ultra. Drivers may have got nice via Mantle.... but I yet to see that, as I went GTX 780 for my main rig now.

Your motherboard is not so hot for Crossfire or SLi being x4 on the second PCI-e slot. You would get a drop of 25% gaming speed on the overall SLi/Crossfire cards compared to (x16 x8) running as 8x8 slots.

So save your money there and wait for a large 120MHz 1080p monitor in your price range. That Tv must hurt your eyes after a while..


----------



## rogerthat1945

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I had 3 rounds last night where I wished Bf4 exe stopped working lol


Its running magic for me. But I live in S.E. Asia and China apparantly banned the game. They are telling all Chinese gamers to uninstall BF4 and have ripped it off all the shop shelves by State police this past week.

Major op there. The Gov are calling the game "anti-Chinese propaganda".

State officials mad as hell.









Maybe they read my comments last month on the CCN news `feedback/comments` about China and a story on "China Rising"...... where Chinese goons were trying to get the USA to support their military advance; and I told them how China would end up.


----------



## BleepyEvans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I had 3 rounds last night where I wished Bf4 exe stopped working lol


I think BF4 should start shipping anger resistance monitors. So many times I wanted to smash my fist through the screen








Deep breaths and my keyboard are the only alternatives at the moment.

It just annoys me how the game games from one session to another.
I had one the other day which was so smooth and flawless, and then the games last night were just appalling.

The only plus from last night was crashing my jet into a tree on Paracel Storm. The jet stopped instantly and then used the ocean as a runway to take back off again, my jet was still at full health. BF4 Logic!


----------



## Teekhay

That's just a nature of TN panels. If you want better colours go for IPS monitor (but for the price of refresh rate).


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teekhay*
> 
> That's just a nature of TN panels. If you want better colours go for IPS monitor (but for the price of refresh rate).


TN panels lead to anger issues? lmao.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BleepyEvans*
> 
> I think BF4 should start shipping anger resistance monitors. So many times I wanted to smash my fist through the screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deep breaths and my keyboard are the only alternatives at the moment.
> 
> It just annoys me how the game games from one session to another.
> I had one the other day which was so smooth and flawless, and then the games last night were just appalling.
> 
> The only plus from last night was crashing my jet into a tree on Paracel Storm. The jet stopped instantly and then used the ocean as a runway to take back off again, my jet was still at full health. BF4 Logic!


Lol the only time I run into the common problems, ie the 1 shot deaths, death round cover, delayed kills and all the rest is on op locker exclusively. I play usually only larger conquest so Golmund etc and mainly in a vehicle or another but sometimes like a game of infantry conquest, I tried three rounds last night, 2 CQ on locker and jumped into a hc domination witht the turbo_fd from this thread on Shanghai and it was terrible, I can honestly not describe how terrible. The ridiculous screen shake and scope sway from all the spamming, terrible visual clarity and the "netcode issues" were honestly appaling. I would often play metro in bf3 to break it up for a week solid, full 64p explosives and not use a single nade and do very well, not really looking forward to the bf4 version at all. In that type of scenario in this game the issues are amplified greatly for me.


----------



## BleepyEvans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Lol the only time I run into the common problems, ie the 1 shot deaths, death round cover, delayed kills and all the rest is on op locker exclusively. I play usually only larger conquest so Golmund etc and mainly in a vehicle or another but sometimes like a game of infantry conquest, I tried three rounds last night, 2 CQ on locker and jumped into a hc domination witht the turbo_fd from this thread on Shanghai and it was terrible, I can honestly not describe how terrible. The ridiculous screen shake and scope sway from all the spamming, terrible visual clarity and the "netcode issues" were honestly appaling. I would often play metro in bf3 to break it up for a week solid, full 64p explosives and not use a single nade and do very well, not really looking forward to the bf4 version at all. In that type of scenario in this game the issues are amplified greatly for me.


Yer the death round cover thing does annoy me. Also little things like getting out of a boat and getting killed in action. And sometimes just dying for no reason at all.


----------



## bluedevil

I am sure I am not the only one with sound issues, anyone have a fix?


----------



## PlasticTramp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I am sure I am not the only one with sound issues, anyone have a fix?


yes you're not the only one
i think the only fix is wait for the next round


----------



## Krusher33

I'm still on 14.1/mantle enabled. I got in flood zone for my first time and oh my gosh, the foggy pale look.







And then it crashed.

But after that it didn't crash on me. I'm just sticking to it to see if I find more bugs to report.

BTW I have a letter to Dice/EA:

Dear Dice,

Today I received my THIRD invite to Elder Scrolls Online Beta. They have been doing this for many months now. Why can't you take a hint from Bethesda and do the Beta testing right?

Thanks,

Krusher33


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BleepyEvans*
> 
> 3 times last night "Battlefield 4 has stopped working ..." really?!


Yep, happened to me on the Zavod map last night. These had pretty much disappeared for me until the last patch was released. I've had at least 2 so far. I don't care that much now that I'm capped out at rank 110.







Before it meant lost points which was frustrating.


----------



## Aparition

Had a funky glitch last night playing a little Air combat.
Stealth jet, went to a vertical climb and 'got stuck' with my nose pointed up. Couldn't turn or put my nose down.
I don't think I was at the ceiling cap because I had just buzzed the ground and had pulled up.

Funky...


----------



## Ghost12

Played Bf3 all day, got shot under cover or taking cover, saw some dodgy hit reg and even got left on 0% health after a kill believe it or not lol, but playing infantry scenario was infinitely better than in bf4 from the maps to literally being able to count bullets to kill and move onto the next target and I did not have an insta death in every 2. Was a blast, now back to tanking on Bf4 later, no rocket pod rain on conquest and the better looker.


----------



## keikei

*Community Mission: Grab 10 million dog tags*
Quote:


> Are you up for a challenge? In the first DICE Community Mission we want all Battlefield 4 players to collectively grab 10,000,000 dog tags using melee attacks. If the objective is completed in time, all participating players will be rewarded with a gold battlepack (handed out on February 20).
> 
> The community mission is active between February 5, 8AM PST/5PM CET and February 11, 8AM PST/5PM CET.




So I can potentially get a gold pack just for knifing other players? Sounds like a win win! Now where is the nearest knife only server?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Disagree. Worth $23 for sure, as long as you are a fan of Battlefield.


I was kidding btw


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> *Community Mission: Grab 10 million dog tags*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you up for a challenge? In the first DICE Community Mission we want all Battlefield 4 players to collectively grab 10,000,000 dog tags using melee attacks. If the objective is completed in time, all participating players will be rewarded with a gold battlepack (handed out on February 20).
> 
> The community mission is active between February 5, 8AM PST/5PM CET and February 11, 8AM PST/5PM CET.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I can potentially get a gold pack just for knifing other players? Sounds like a win win! Now where is the nearest knife only server?
Click to expand...

How do you participate though? Do you have to sign up or just knife someone in the time frame? I'm at work so i can't read the article atm.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I am sure I am not the only one with sound issues, anyone have a fix?


User error. (sorry, I'm feeling nostalgic this morning since the CTD/Battlefield has stopped working errors are back again)


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> How do you participate though? Do you have to sign up or just knife someone in the time frame? I'm at work so i can't read the article atm.


It's a community event, so if the total of all knife frags meets the goal, everyone gets the prize.


----------



## Krusher33

Oooh, I see


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I am sure I am not the only one with sound issues, anyone have a fix?


Yes don't play TDM for now. Or ever IMO but that's another story.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Dmr's are balanced now lol, I have just been killed in under 1m by a dmr that was not ads and he was jumping, I hit him with an 870mcs doing 90% dmg and he had the opprtunity to spam the trigger twice. Awesome.


It's funny I saw a lot of people on here saying DMR was weak, now all I hear in game is "DMR OP" or people complaining that everyone is using them







Just the way it goes for battlefield "balancing" haha.


----------



## Kuivamaa

I felt like joining a pistol/knife server an hour ago. Naturally these types of servers run TDM only. Since I hardly ever play TDM these days, I haven't met the no audio bug until now. It lingered throughout the game and persisted in the next run too-mightly annoying but the fun part was that at a point something exploded next to me- explosion broke the silence and the very next second I crashed


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yes don't play TDM for now. Or ever IMO but that's another story.


Actually it fixes itself the next match.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Interesting. I guess most people don't stick around for a second which I guess is understandable when you can't hear jack except the end game music.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Actually it fixes itself the next match.


Not for me. Sometimes it does but I have run 3 matches in a row with no sound.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> It's funny I saw a lot of people on here saying DMR was weak, now all I hear in game is "DMR OP" or people complaining that everyone is using them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the way it goes for battlefield "balancing" haha.


I don't find them to be any better after patch. I only snipe in HC (as I find it futile and pointless with regular damage). The DMR's are decent but close range unless going iron sights they are clunky as heck.

Mind you, the ACE DMR is the best of the lot so far.

Outside of HC, the DMR simply does not do enough damage to guarantee a kill with multiple shots. This could be a hit registry issue but I've tried them a fair bit and only in HC (for me at least) do they stand a chance against assault rifles or carbines.

I had a blast last night in an HC server. Used an LMG with ACOG and a silencer, set it to single fire and sniped for the entire match. Ended up going 44-3. Drove the other players nuts







I usually do not use LMG's at all (or PDW's for that matter), I prefer a more balanced mid to long range weapon but this was pure fun (at least for me).


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> It's funny I saw a lot of people on here saying DMR was weak, now all I hear in game is "DMR OP" or people complaining that everyone is using them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the way it goes for battlefield "balancing" haha.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find them to be any better after patch. I only snipe in HC (as I find it futile and pointless with regular damage). The DMR's are decent but close range unless going iron sights they are clunky as heck.
> 
> Mind you, the ACE DMR is the best of the lot so far.
> 
> Outside of HC, the DMR simply does not do enough damage to guarantee a kill with multiple shots. This could be a hit registry issue but I've tried them a fair bit and only in HC (for me at least) do they stand a chance against assault rifles or carbines.
> 
> I had a blast last night in an HC server. Used an LMG with ACOG and a silencer, set it to single fire and sniped for the entire match. Ended up going 44-3. Drove the other players nuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually do not use LMG's at all (or PDW's for that matter), I prefer a more balanced mid to long range weapon but this was pure fun (at least for me).
Click to expand...

A lot of guns can see their true potential in HC. HC is almost like a way to smooth over the netcode issues. Your hits will count for more than in Normal, which with spotty netcode, those few hits can be crucial. It was certainly a lot more useful in BF3 to play HC, since the suppression kept your accuracy so terrible a lot of the time, but in this game you can generally shoot through suppression just fine, or not really be bothered by it in a lot of situations.

DMR can be decent in normal for mid-long range if you go for headshots, but they do seem really weak for any body shots. Their spamability can work ok in close quarters but typically that isn't where they shine. All the people using DMR right now is probably just one of the "flavor of the week" effects. Guns get balanced or buffed, everyone uses them for a while, then it evens out and typically most will go back to trusty kits, or if something is particularly OP then that train will ride until it is fixed/balanced again.


----------



## psyside

Can anyone please test something for me? please!

Set pagefile to 1GB custom size, and see if the game will crash. Don't know if i have fixed the crashes, or found a workaround but with lesser performance, no matter how fast the SSD/pagefile is its still alot slower then RAM, and from time to time i feel a bit of a performance loss, don't know if its cause the game use pagefile or its normal tbh.

If anyone can test, please do.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Can anyone please test something for me? please!
> 
> Set pagefile to 1GB custom size, and see if the game will crash. Don't know if i have fixed the crashes, or found a workaround but with lesser performance, no matter how fast the SSD/pagefile is its still alot slower then RAM, and from time to time i feel a bit of a performance loss, don't know if its cause the game use pagefile or its normal tbh.
> 
> If anyone can test, please do.


With just a 1GB pagefile I got "Out of memory" crashes.

I raised it to 3 and all those were gone.
Even with 3GB of VRAM and 8GB physical RAM.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Once again the engineers at Redmond know better. Shocking.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> With just a 1GB pagefile I got "Out of memory" crashes.
> 
> I raised it to 3 and all those were gone.
> Even with 3GB of VRAM and 8GB physical RAM.


LOL so BF4 is using pagefile??? what happens if you got HDD?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> With just a 1GB pagefile I got "Out of memory" crashes.
> 
> I raised it to 3 and all those were gone.
> Even with 3GB of VRAM and 8GB physical RAM.


Interesting thanks for sharing that.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> LOL so BF4 is using pagefile??? what happens if you got HDD?


it writes to the pagefile on your hard drive the same as it would to an ssd the same as any other program that writes to a pagefile...


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I would just let Windows manage it. And just cause it's using the page file in some capacity doesn't necessarily mean you are out of free RAM (but should monitor such...).


----------



## hotwheels1997

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/431197200475528704/294577367/
One of my better rounds in a jet , the Q-5 Fantan is definetely my favourite attack jet. This is actually my second run with the jet since BF4 release,good stats for my taste.

Any tips from the experienced Jet pilots here? My biggest gripe are the dogfights. Once we start spinning,making circles and stuff,they last too long.Any tips how to outmaneuver them?
Oh and when an enemy is spotted but is far away,where should I shoot ,above the spot,below it,on it? I have to be close to be able to hit somebody and then i don't have enough time it kill him in one run?


----------



## keikei

^*irontjunfisk*. One of the top jet players in the game.


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Can anyone please test something for me? please!
> 
> Set pagefile to 1GB custom size, and see if the game will crash. Don't know if i have fixed the crashes, or found a workaround but with lesser performance, no matter how fast the SSD/pagefile is its still alot slower then RAM, and from time to time i feel a bit of a performance loss, don't know if its cause the game use pagefile or its normal tbh.
> 
> If anyone can test, please do.


I have been running a 1GB Pagefile on my SSD since before BF4 came out. I do remember getting some message about a memory error when the game crashed on me last year. But I stopped playing it up until about a week ago due to all the bugs. Anyway, I've kept it set at 1GB the whole time. I played BF4 a bit recently (done a good few rounds on conquest with 800 tickets) and didn't get these crashes (though there are other bugs still haha). So are you saying you get worse performance with a larger Pagefile? Wondering if I should try changing mine to 2GB or something..

Other than that - how's Mantle working out for people? I think it's caused me weird issues where the game keeps locking up periodically. Not sure there's any improvements with it. I'll keep running with it though and see how it goes..


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Can anyone please test something for me? please!
> 
> Set pagefile to 1GB custom size, and see if the game will crash. Don't know if i have fixed the crashes, or found a workaround but with lesser performance, no matter how fast the SSD/pagefile is its still alot slower then RAM, and from time to time i feel a bit of a performance loss, don't know if its cause the game use pagefile or its normal tbh.
> 
> If anyone can test, please do.


The highest I've seen is 600MB used, and the system loads 250 - 300MB at idle for me. If you want to set a custom size you should be checking how much is used anyway. Get PagefileMonitor and leave it updating while you play BF. There isn't much you can do though if it's filling the pagefile with system RAM still available, virtually anything can end up there, even VRAM and very hard to determine what it is and where it's come from.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> I would just let Windows manage it. And just cause it's using the page file in some capacity doesn't necessarily mean you are out of free RAM (but should monitor such...).


Windows managing pagefile = 2x the size of your current RAM.
Which is a nono on SSD.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> The highest I've seen is 600MB used, and the system loads 250 - 300MB at idle for me. If you want to set a custom size you should be checking how much is used anyway. Get PagefileMonitor and leave it updating while you play BF. There isn't much you can do though if it's filling the pagefile with system RAM still available, virtually anything can end up there, even VRAM and very hard to determine what it is and where it's come from.


AFterburner can show pagefile, ram and vram on OSD.


----------



## ihatelolcats

i still get stutter from out of memory even though i have an 8gb pagefile


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> it writes to the pagefile on your hard drive the same as it would to an ssd the same as any other program that writes to a pagefile...


I know what it does, i'm talking about the performance here man...


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> With just a 1GB pagefile I got "Out of memory" crashes.
> 
> I raised it to 3 and all those were gone.
> Even with 3GB of VRAM and 8GB physical RAM.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> The highest I've seen is 600MB used, and the system loads 250 - 300MB at idle for me. If you want to set a custom size you should be checking how much is used anyway. Get PagefileMonitor and leave it updating while you play BF. There isn't much you can do though if it's filling the pagefile with system RAM still available, virtually anything can end up there, even VRAM and very hard to determine what it is and where it's come from.


Thanks, will do. Does this lower the performance compared to system ram?


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Thanks!
> Thanks, will do. Does this lower the performance compared to system ram?


Pagefile is horrendously slower than RAM, even with an SSD. You have 8GB though and I have 2GB less (and also 2GB less VRAM) and apparently don't have any "out of memory" issues nor any excessive pagefile activity. I can't imagine what BF4 is doing to be filling over 1GB of pagefile on systems with more RAM/VRAM than mine. What's the reported use? I'm going to make mine smaller and see when it breaks


----------



## psyside

http://www.overclock.net/t/1464839/windows-8-1-very-high-commited-memory-usage#post_21728791

I think something is wrong, are you on Windows 8.1?


----------



## ET900

You guys might want to check you're running the 64bit executable for BF4 btw. There's a chance Origin is launching the 32bit exe for some reason. Which would obviously mean your System RAM usage for BF4 will be capped at 3.5GB. That would maybe explain the excessive pagefile usage. Right click the game in Origin>Properties> then make sure 64 bit is selected, rather than "present all options". Definitely worth a shot..


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

This last patch made this game absolutely terrible. Just awful hit detection, net code, gun mechanics. Just plain disgusting. Game was fine before this crap.


----------



## hamzta09

Whats wrong with this game, seriously.

Im on a freshly formatted PC.
Boot the game up after installing it.
~60fps dawnbreaker in crossfire when standing at CN spawn looking towards center of map.
GPU VRAM usage ~1600MB per card.

Windows warns me that I should close BF4.exe cause im running low on RAM.... wat, I got ~4GB+ free physical RAM.

Why does BF4 want to use pagefile? Since raising it seems to remove this issues.......


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Whats wrong with this game, seriously.
> 
> Im on a freshly formatted PC.
> Boot the game up after installing it.
> ~60fps dawnbreaker in crossfire when standing at CN spawn looking towards center of map.
> GPU VRAM usage ~1600MB per card.
> 
> Windows warns me that I should close BF4.exe cause im running low on RAM.... wat, I got ~4GB+ free physical RAM.
> 
> Why does BF4 want to use pagefile? Since raising it seems to remove this issues.......


Did this happen when closing the game or during the game?

Same thing happens to me on any rig BF3 and BF4. Always has but is always on closing the game. I do not play in windowed or tab out much though so it may be sitting there the entire time for all I know.


----------



## Wirerat

I have tried to run the game many times without pagefile. I guess It requires 16gb of ram for that.

I really think its a ridiculous amount of ram/pagefile for this game.


----------



## Kuivamaa

No wonder I get memory related crashing errors non-stop.


----------



## maestro0428

Wouldn't run stable on my 780gtx sc. Back to certified and all is good, well except the sound! Effects only. Back to ghosts and for good reason. Disappointed again.


----------



## Thoth420

My game doesn't crash but I constantly get the random disconnect since the latest patch.


----------



## selk22

Uninstalled...

Payed for this game early expecting the quality games that used to be delivered by the Battlefield franchise like 1942 and bf2.

I wont be playing this anymore or paying for this DLC. Hope this inspires someone else to do the same.

This game is not worth the money spent on it and games coming this year make this game seem outdated... I can wait.

Edit. I did play all the wait to rank 53 and finished campaign. I was an active player.


----------



## Unknownm

everything good on my end. Switched over to domination from tdm and everything is stable. Had a EA error but that was due to port restrictions.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Uninstalled...
> 
> Payed for this game early expecting the quality games that used to be delivered by the Battlefield franchise like 1942 and bf2.
> 
> I wont be playing this anymore or paying for this DLC. Hope this inspires someone else to do the same.
> 
> This game is not worth the money spent on it and games coming this year make this game seem outdated... I can wait.
> 
> Edit. I did play all the wait to rank 53 and finished campaign. I was an active player.


What was your main issue? stability or quality or play? The only reason this game is still on my pc is for the large conquest tank play, for that it is fine, working as intended, for infantry I now switch back to bf3 and considering trying some £10 shooters that are in a different league to this for that type of play.


----------



## Krusher33

Those with the memory problems, are doing what was suggested? Making sure it runs the 64 bit exe? Just double clicking the 64 icon doesn't work. When you launch game game from the browser, it automatically selects 1 or other for you unless you tell it otherwise.


----------



## JWak-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I have tried to run the game many times without pagefile. I guess It requires 16gb of ram for that.
> 
> I really think its a ridiculous amount of ram/pagefile for this game.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> No wonder I get memory related crashing errors non-stop.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Those with the memory problems, are doing what was suggested? Making sure it runs the 64 bit exe? Just double clicking the 64 icon doesn't work. When you launch game game from the browser, it automatically selects 1 or other for you unless you tell it otherwise.


Just like to add to this and to ask, if it hasn't been asked already, does anybody else get 100% memory use after an hour or so of playing? I have 32GB of RAM, and Battlefield 4 still somehow manages to fill all of it. I get a fair amount of stuttering when this occurs, recent patches have improved it, but not eradicated it.

Edit: Also worth noting that I have set my pagefile to 8gb, and have experienced 2 pagefile related crashes since launch.


----------



## Krusher33

I actually haven't paid attention to the memory use.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Just like to chime in again:
Yeah there's been a lot of recent reports of mem leak - and YUP DICE managed to screw up their game again, with their recent "AMD patch".
Forum members, such as Sadmoto reported:
"3.5GB usage on a 2GB card"

Game thus stutters and/or crashes due to low mem.

Very very poor by DICE yet again. No don't blame EA, it's DICE's fault.


----------



## Aparition

> 3GB Vram?
Whhhaaat? What parameters are they even using?


----------



## DaFaRsHeR

Conspiracy theory time!

Seems more than coincidence that the latest patch (which included the Mantle beta) magically fixed most of the problems for Nvidia users too! Was BF4 gimped for Nvidia users until Mantle was released to aid AMD sales?


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaFaRsHeR*
> 
> Conspiracy theory time!
> 
> Seems more than coincidence that the latest patch (which included the Mantle beta) magically fixed most of the problems for Nvidia users too! Was BF4 gimped for Nvidia users until Mantle was released to aid AMD sales?


Who knows,but since the latest patch mine does run smoother.Except for the sound and the hit detection and the net code and a few minor other glitches








Might be time for a video its been a few pages since the last one!


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Those with the memory problems, are doing what was suggested? Making sure it runs the 64 bit exe? Just double clicking the 64 icon doesn't work. When you launch game game from the browser, it automatically selects 1 or other for you unless you tell it otherwise.


BF4.exe is the 64 bit executable, the 32 one is called BF4_x86.exe (and doesn't even allow you to tweak graphics iirc). All my error reports since launch always return: Faulting application name: bf4.exe ,
Faulting module name: bf4.exe, Exception code: 0xc0000005. No nvidia.dll, no ATi.dll, no kernel stuff, no intel or AMD stuff (i've tried various hardware configurations) no outside processes, just the game .exe itself crashing.


----------



## hamzta09

64bit is the one that runs, aka BF4.exe, the x86 version is called BF4_x86.exe in taskmanager so its not that.

Im not using 14.1, Im using 13.12 and I have seen VRAM usage spike to 3600MB. Whilst RAM is ~4GB roughly.
But VRAM is mostly at 1600MB. Raising Pagefile rids all the OOM/PleasecloseBF4 problems.

Why is game insisting on pagefile and not physical ram?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaFaRsHeR*
> 
> Conspiracy theory time!
> 
> Seems more than coincidence that the latest patch (which included the Mantle beta) magically fixed most of the problems for Nvidia users too! Was BF4 gimped for Nvidia users until Mantle was released to aid AMD sales?


really, really wouldn't surprise me.
Considering how EA are always money driven nowadays








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 64bit is the one that runs, aka BF4.exe, the x86 version is called BF4_x86.exe in taskmanager so its not that.
> 
> Im not using 14.1, Im using 13.12 and I have seen VRAM usage spike to 3600MB. Whilst RAM is ~4GB roughly.
> But VRAM is mostly at 1600MB. Raising Pagefile rids all the OOM/PleasecloseBF4 problems.
> 
> Why is game insisting on pagefile and not physical ram?


I think pagefile has been a known problem (by US IN THE FORUMS) since BETA if I'm not mistaken.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Who knows,but since the latest patch mine does run smoother.Except for the sound and the hit detection and the net code and a few minor other glitches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be time for a video its been a few pages since the last one!


I've had more RANDOM deaths occur after the patch.
So has my cousin. "killed in action" and cross map killings through the map (the person wasn't cheating) AND people not looking at you and killing you (netcode)


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JWak-1*
> 
> Just like to add to this and to ask, if it hasn't been asked already, does anybody else get 100% memory use after an hour or so of playing? I have 32GB of RAM, and Battlefield 4 still somehow manages to fill all of it. I get a fair amount of stuttering when this occurs, recent patches have improved it, but not eradicated it.
> 
> Edit: Also worth noting that I have set my pagefile to 8gb, and have experienced 2 pagefile related crashes since launch.


It never seems to peak above 2gb of ram usage when I'm playing, but I am using almost all Low settings. It's highly possible that on higher resolution and High/Ultra settings there is some sort of memory leak.


----------



## lostsurfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JWak-1*
> 
> Just like to add to this and to ask, if it hasn't been asked already, does anybody else get 100% memory use after an hour or so of playing? I have 32GB of RAM, and Battlefield 4 still somehow manages to fill all of it. I get a fair amount of stuttering when this occurs, recent patches have improved it, but not eradicated it.
> 
> Edit: Also worth noting that I have set my pagefile to 8gb, and have experienced 2 pagefile related crashes since launch.


This is a memory leak issue that was supposed to have been fixed in the last patch. A friend of mine was having the same error before the patch utilizing all 16 GB of ram in his rig. After the patch the issue was resolved. The only thing I can think of off the top of my head is go into origing right click on BF4 and have it run it's repair on installation thing, see if it catches/fixes anything. He also adjust his page file before the patch and it didn't help either.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Just like to chime in again:
> Yeah there's been a lot of recent reports of mem leak - and YUP DICE managed to screw up their game again, with their recent "AMD patch".
> Forum members, such as Sadmoto reported:
> "3.5GB usage on a 2GB card"
> 
> Game thus stutters and/or crashes due to low mem.
> 
> Very very poor by DICE yet again. No don't blame EA, it's DICE's fault.


Still EA's fault should of waited at least another 6 months before releasing BF4 and better open beta testing with more than one map. I have no doubt EA wanted it out even if it wasn't ready cause their greedy scumbags.

Dice's patch testers need to find a new job though how often one thing gets fixed and 3 other things break. Dice needs to stick with patches that have to do with stability performance issues first then worry about balance issuses.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Still EA's fault should of waited at least another 6 months before releasing BF4 and better open beta testing with more than one map. I have no doubt EA wanted it out even if it wasn't ready cause their greedy scumbags.
> 
> Dice's patch testers need to find a new job though how often one thing gets fixed and 3 other things break. Dice needs to stick with patches that have to do with stability performance issues first then worry about balance issuses.


Nah mate.
I blame EA for the "early release"
But I blame DICE for not properly optimising the game. They've had 4 months now? Still getting it HORRIBLY wrong - we're talking fundamental things ie sound, GPU usage.
That's not getting into more controversial (yet confirmed) issues like netcode, hitboxes, etc

I made a video and then haven't uploaded it yet - might make a less "you suck EA" one though.
In the video I state: How is it possible that they released a broken game AND/OR still haven't fixed it?
EA have loads of money. They can't employ more people at DICE? (as EA owns DICE) - or can they not get more testers?

Point is, DICE is a choke point I think - they don't have enough people working there. So each time they release some "patch" they break something else because it wasn't properly tested.
As they said in the "beta" aka: the teaser, not an actual BETA - we cannot test everything, that's why we get users to test out the game more than we could ever test it in 10years.

That's true- but if DICE had time to at least test their game for say: 5hrs (thus needing more people to do the job) - then they'll quickly realise loads of problems with the game.
Heck even EMPLOY PEOPLE to QA the game in REAL multiplayer scenarios.
Yup -that just requires someone who has played FPSs and to sit there and literally play the game all day long.
THAT GUY is us, but THAT GUY could easily be employed by DICE for a very very cheap cost.
Who wouldn't want to be a game tester for DICE!? I sure would bne happy to take a low-pay 18k esk salary and do that all. day. long.

Here watch this video - NOTHING to do with BF4, actually super interesting and much more IMPORTANT than sorting out a game - carefully listen to what the TEST DRIVER says - along the lines of: "I test, relay information back to the team and I'm involved in development of the engine so I can fine tune it" - why can't EA or DICE have that? If they already do, fire those monkeys, get new, better people:


----------



## hotwheels1997

I don't know what problems you guys are having,but lately this game is a blast for me. I was decent pilot of the Jet in BF3 and at first, I was awful in BF4. I just had the best round ever with the Q-5 Fantan,without a doubt my favourite jet. 28-2 after only one day of practice,oh boy








http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/431475268837030080/294577367/

I stopped using Mantle because of the VRAM issue and I noticed DX gets lower frames than pre-patch as well. VRAM usage with DX is topping at 2100MB's ,Ultra settings.
System RAM usage is around 4.5GB,Pagefile usage = 6.5GB


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> I don't know what problems you guys are having,but lately this game is a blast for me. I was decent pilot of the Jet in BF3 and at first, I was awful in BF4. I just had the best round ever with the Q-5 Fantan,without a doubt my favourite jet. 28-2 after only one day of practice,oh boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/431475268837030080/294577367/
> 
> I stopped using Mantle because of the VRAM issue and I noticed DX gets lower frames than pre-patch as well. VRAM usage with DX is topping at 2100MB's ,Ultra settings.
> System RAM usage is around 4.5GB,Pagefile usage = 6.5GB


Surprise surprise the attack jet does well on the map with little to no counters. The map that is completely unplayable in the attack boat if the enemy has even a half competent pilot lol


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Surprise surprise the attack jet does well on the map with little to no counters. The map that is completely unplayable in the attack boat if the enemy has even a half competent pilot lol


I'm not exactly experienced pilot ,jet I did decent on Lancang Dam,where the AA is very overpowered.


----------



## pc-illiterate

i have an awesome question and looking for the perfect answer.
Q) how can i have 512MB set for pagefile and yet afterburner shows im using 7977MB playing bf4? is it reading system ram usage?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> I'm not exactly experienced pilot ,jet I did decent on Lancang Dam,where the AA is very overpowered.


I dont fly. But attack jet on Paracel or Hainan with the flag controlled Maa makes it tough to play if the enemy has a decent pilot. If you do well on lanacang +1, I got severely abused in chat the other night for implementing a no fly zone on there with the Maa and I do not use active radar ever lol.


----------



## pn0yb0i

This game gets deressing everytime I play it. I always get killed behind cover, can't play TDM without having to rage quit due to no sound. I am not going to play without sound, thats just stupid and game breaking. Luckily I only paid 48$ for the limited edition. Battlefield 3 was worlds beyond more responsive than Battlefield 4. I feel BF4 masks all it's problems with its fancy smooth graphics. I am torn... I might as well uninstall this and reinstall BF3.

I have played over 600 Hrs in BF3, with enough XP to hit rank ~150.

-GenkiGenki


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yes it could be just a matter of understaffed and overwhelmed but the more patches that do "break something else" the more I wonder if there might be a more fundamental issue. Still speculating of course and it's easy to not realize all that must go into this ambitious game code-wise.


----------



## pc-illiterate

the fundamental issue is dice doesnt really know what theyre doing. anyone can argue the opposite all day long. that person has no basis for their argument. if they knew what they were doing, bf4 wouldnt be a clusterderp of problems. fix while breaking and then break some more. release a patch without even testing it on more than 1 machine. dice = fail


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yes it could be just a matter of understaffed and overwhelmed but the more patches that do "break something else" the more I wonder if there might be a more fundamental issue. Still speculating of course and it's easy to not realize all that must go into this ambitious game code-wise.


how to put this nicely to DICE:
If you constantly build upon crap, all we get is redefined crap.

I think, as you said - the problem is deep within. Something that can't really be fixed, only "hidden" or "partially fixed".
Due to their mistakes on BF4, I've boycotted EA all together.

Can't wait to see how they're going to destroy the Battlefront franchise in one game.
I won't be buying, I'll be watching and eating popcorn.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Still EA's fault should of waited at least another 6 months before releasing BF4 and better open beta testing with more than one map.


I think even 2 more months with a release right before Christmas would have made a huge difference. Late October was just way too early and the Open Beta time was way too short. They also needed at least 1 more map in the Open Beta, IMHO.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pn0yb0i*
> 
> This game gets deressing everytime I play it. I always get killed behind cover, can't play TDM without having to rage quit due to no sound. I am not going to play without sound, thats just stupid and game breaking. Luckily I only paid 48$ for the limited edition. Battlefield 3 was worlds beyond more responsive than Battlefield 4. I feel BF4 masks all it's problems with its fancy smooth graphics. I am torn... I might as well uninstall this and reinstall BF3.
> 
> I have played over 600 Hrs in BF3, with enough XP to hit rank ~150.
> 
> -GenkiGenki


i find if you stick out the round, the sound returns, if not, go to another server. Yeah, no sound doesnt work for me either.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> the fundamental issue is dice doesnt really know what theyre doing. anyone can argue the opposite all day long. that person has no basis for their argument. if they knew what they were doing, bf4 wouldnt be a clusterderp of problems. fix while breaking and then break some more. release a patch without even testing it on more than 1 machine. dice = fail


Its like we get 2 steps forward in progress, then 4 steps back. I can see a lot of players running to Titanfall if BF doesnt get their stuff together. 4+ months, fundamentally, nothing has changed. Stop tweaking and focus only on fixing. /rant/truth.


----------



## Ghost12

I am 100% positive in my own mind they sticking plastered kill trading with this 0% health nonsense and the 1 shot insta death with the new head shot icon. I do not care what mathematics someone throws at it, the % of deaths to headshot is ridiculous and I never kill trade but see the 0% health constantly. It is infuriating, even killed in action by the game displays the head shot icon, gg computer ai gg.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> I have been running a 1GB Pagefile on my SSD since before BF4 came out. I do remember getting some message about a memory error when the game crashed on me last year. But I stopped playing it up until about a week ago due to all the bugs. Anyway, I've kept it set at 1GB the whole time. I played BF4 a bit recently (done a good few rounds on conquest with 800 tickets) and didn't get these crashes (though there are other bugs still haha). So are you saying you get worse performance with a larger Pagefile? Wondering if I should try changing mine to 2GB or something..
> 
> Other than that - how's Mantle working out for people? I think it's caused me weird issues where the game keeps locking up periodically. Not sure there's any improvements with it. I'll keep running with it though and see how it goes..


Well i really don't know what to say anymore, some crash with reduced pagefile some ain't, cant really tell if its OS issue, BF4 issue, or anything else..


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Still EA's fault should of waited at least another 6 months before releasing BF4 and better open beta testing with more than one map. I have no doubt EA wanted it out even if it wasn't ready cause their greedy scumbags.
> 
> Dice's patch testers need to find a new job though how often one thing gets fixed and 3 other things break. Dice needs to stick with patches that have to do with stability performance issues first then worry about balance issuses.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I think even 2 more months with a release right before Christmas would have made a huge difference. Late October was just way too early and the Open Beta time was way too short. They also needed at least 1 more map in the Open Beta, IMHO.


I agree with both of you, the sad part is DICE/EA have done this on each release on Frostbite to date (BC2, BF3 and BF4). The beta has just become a marketing gimmick, cause its cool to get into a beta and feel spethial...









Short - carrot dangling - beta , on one map (only BF4 had CQ







) and bugs/gameplay features they said would be fixed/changed/added due to the feedback... then release and nothing has changed since beta. Remember the lies, remember them closing down forums to quell dissent and open Battlelog instead..

I participated in 4 BF betas and they all suffered the same fate (well tbh BFH was probably the best 'beta experience' - then again that was when DICE still had good staff members, the team now is ^%*^$!)

My favorite is still BFV followed by BF2 then BC2, I did buy bf4 in a hope that they would redeem their themselves, but I was wrong, the gunplay/infantry feeling is just, I don't know.... something is not Battlefield.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I am 100% positive in my own mind they sticking plastered kill trading with this 0% health nonsense and the 1 shot insta death with the new head shot icon. I do not care what mathematics someone throws at it, the % of deaths to headshot is ridiculous and I never kill trade but see the 0% health constantly. It is infuriating, even killed in action by the game displays the head shot icon, gg computer ai gg.


The 0% health issue has been about for the last 3 games. They said it is actually that you have <1% but frostbite can't show that. Thats what the devs tweeted about this issue in BC2. I remember it happening in older BF titles also - I'd rather it did it this way.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Its like we get 2 steps forward in progress, then 4 steps back. I can see a lot of players running to Titanfall if BF doesnt get their stuff together. 4+ months, fundamentally, nothing has changed. Stop tweaking and focus only on fixing. /rant/truth.


the said part is, ea is the publisher for titanfall. i was in love with and waiting for the game until i saw ea picked respawn up. doubt i will get this game unless REAL people give REAL reviews and it looks and plays as well as its hyped.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> I agree with both of you, the sad part is DICE/EA have done this on each release on Frostbite to date (BC2, BF3 and BF4). The beta has just become a marketing gimmick, cause its cool to get into a beta and feel spethial...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Short - carrot dangling - beta , on one map (only BF4 had CQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and bugs/gameplay features they said would be fixed/changed/added due to the feedback... then release and nothing has changed since beta. Remember the lies, remember them closing down forums to quell dissent and open Battlelog instead..
> 
> I participated in 4 BF betas and they all suffered the same fate (well tbh BFH was probably the best 'beta experience' - then again that was when DICE still had good staff members, the team now is ^%*^$!)
> 
> My favorite is still BFV followed by BF2 then BC2, I did buy bf4 in a hope that they would redeem their themselves, but I was wrong, the gunplay/infantry feeling is just, I don't know.... something is not Battlefield.
> The 0% health issue has been about for the last 3 games. They said it is actually that you have <1% but frostbite can't show that. Thats what the devs tweeted about this issue in BC2. I remember it happening in older BF titles also - I'd rather it did it this way.


I get what your saying but before the public outcry regards kill trading I never saw a 0%health death, 1-5 yes but not zero. I know this has happened in other games, had this on bf3 the other day but I fail to believe anyone has seen it in this regulartity ever. The explanation just does not wash with me, too much coincidence. Play any infantry scenario in this game currently and you wil see it constantly.

Edit - and on titanfall, meh, cod with mechs, I am seriously considering buying insurgency tonight


----------



## Thoth420

I log onto a server that is East Coast low ping(20 -30) and get sporadic packet loss. I can run the performance test and it will be fine then a few minutes later it won't. I am not even remotely an expert on this stuff but from the reading I have been doing around the net all of this crap is just an excuse. The packet loss (if there is any) is caused by a flaw in the game. If everything else under the sun has 0 packet loss in and out but BF4 does logic would dictate what is to me obvious. The audacity for EA/DICE to attempt to pass the buck to my ISP etc. is just insane. The first EA game I bought for PC was BF3 (later Mirror's Edge) was never into sports games and MOH always looked like crap. I often hear "what did you expect" etc. but that isn't really fair. I expected something that functions....as I assume most people did.

From my experience with BF3 I had no reason to assume this game would run much differently. Sure I died after proning or taking cover sometimes but it was not awkard on the level of say IDK
EVERY ENGAGEMENT IN THIS GAME!


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Its like we get 2 steps forward in progress, then 4 steps back. I can see a lot of players running to Titanfall if BF doesnt get their stuff together. 4+ months, fundamentally, nothing has changed. Stop tweaking and focus only on fixing. /rant/truth.


Psst FYI, Titanfall is another EA title..... Just saying....


----------



## Jodiuh

*PLUG*

BF4 gamers w/ Mics!!!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1465097/bf4-gamers-w-mics#post_21732669


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I get what your saying but before the public outcry regards kill trading I never saw a 0%health death, 1-5 yes but not zero. I know this has happened in other games, had this on bf3 the other day but I fail to believe anyone has seen it in this regulartity ever. The explanation just does not wash with me, too much coincidence. Play any infantry scenario in this game currently and you wil see it constantly.
> 
> Edit - and on titanfall, meh, cod with mechs, I am seriously considering buying insurgency tonight


Ok I didn't realise it was more prolific in BF4, I haven't played it as much as I did other BF's.

Maybe the damage model/system in BF4 needs tweaking, since the start I always felt like I died too quickly - almost as if I was in a HC server.


----------



## Zoroastrian

Just a thought but say if I am playing with ultra settings and I am hiding behind a wheel barrow or some object that does not appear in another persons game because they are using medium settings ..... Will I be in clear view to them ? As the object I am hiding behind is not there for them ?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Ok I didn't realise it was more prolific in BF4, I haven't played it as much as I did other BF's.
> 
> Maybe the damage model/system in BF4 needs tweaking, since the start I always felt like I died too quickly - almost as if I was in a HC server.


Oh I agree the time to die is so quick is ridiculous, you will rarely win a gun fight out of your direct fov in this game or have time to react if not already at the ready. Its all to make the game more accessible imo, like the instant gratification ranking system and many of the extremely low skill ceiling weapons, ala the staff shell, mbt law and the active radar missiles. But it is what it is, it is fun in the main, large conquest in a tank for me 99% of the time, I rarely have an annoying moment that way, but for infantry players I can not believe they stick to this game, it is terrible in that aspect.


----------



## Robilar

I wouldn't say death is easier in BF4 over BF3 or BF2 for that matter. I played them all. If KDR is any judge, decent players can keep a rather high score in infantry mode. I play infantry exclusively (not a fan of vehicles) and have a 1.76 kdr. I play normal more than HC, only sniping in HC (as snipers in non HC are an exercise in futility).

One thing about BF4 is that running and gunning is tougher to do. Claymores are pretty much guaranteed kills as is C4. Rocket launchers are horrifically fast and accurate with long range aiming capabilities.

Shotguns are also really tough to play against in close quarters. They are definitely more lethal than they were in BF3.

I typically only play Assault or Sniper classes and focus on mid range engagement. Close up and it's a crapshoot who wins. At mid range, you can use cover, angle away and towards approaching targets, etc. Long range is tough in normal damage. Headshots are sometimes more luck than anything else and I am pretty decent with bolt snipers. At least in HC you are pretty much guaranteed a single hit kill.

Carbines and Assault rifles are hands down the best mid range weapons; DMR's despite the new patch are a tough go, they are ill equipped for close range, require multiple hits at medium range and with a max of a 4x scope attachment, pretty useless at long range. LMG's have a slow rate of fire and don't really do much damage. Again, in HC they are much better.

My best friend in normal is a silencer or suppressor. Players rely heavily on the mini map and it is a huge advantage. There are plenty of custom HC servers out that run HC damage with mini map. this is pretty annoying as then you really really need a silencer to stay alive...


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Nah mate.
> I blame EA for the "early release"
> But I blame DICE for not properly optimising the game. They've had 4 months now? Still getting it HORRIBLY wrong - we're talking fundamental things ie sound, GPU usage.
> That's not getting into more controversial (yet confirmed) issues like netcode, hitboxes, etc
> 
> I made a video and then haven't uploaded it yet - might make a less "you suck EA" one though.
> In the video I state: How is it possible that they released a broken game AND/OR still haven't fixed it?
> EA have loads of money. They can't employ more people at DICE? (as EA owns DICE) - or can they not get more testers?
> 
> Point is, DICE is a choke point I think - they don't have enough people working there. So each time they release some "patch" they break something else because it wasn't properly tested.
> As they said in the "beta" aka: the teaser, not an actual BETA - we cannot test everything, that's why we get users to test out the game more than we could ever test it in 10years.
> 
> That's true- but if DICE had time to at least test their game for say: 5hrs (thus needing more people to do the job) - then they'll quickly realise loads of problems with the game.
> Heck even EMPLOY PEOPLE to QA the game in REAL multiplayer scenarios.
> Yup -that just requires someone who has played FPSs and to sit there and literally play the game all day long.
> THAT GUY is us, but THAT GUY could easily be employed by DICE for a very very cheap cost.
> Who wouldn't want to be a game tester for DICE!? I sure would bne happy to take a low-pay 18k esk salary and do that all. day. long.
> 
> Here watch this video - NOTHING to do with BF4, actually super interesting and much more IMPORTANT than sorting out a game - carefully listen to what the TEST DRIVER says - along the lines of: "I test, relay information back to the team and I'm involved in development of the engine so I can fine tune it" - why can't EA or DICE have that? If they already do, fire those monkeys, get new, better people:


Man if they hired more help for Dice that would cut into EA execs bonuses for doing such a great job. They need that money to pay for their 4th car, the gold iphones for the kids and the apartment for their mistress.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Man if they hired more help for Dice that would cut into EA execs bonuses for doing such a great job. They need that money to pay for their 4th car, the gold iphones for the kids and the apartment for their mistress.


They would make make more money in the long-run, doing what Totally Dubbed said, and hire a small army of testers that would play all day long and find all the bugs and exploits, than by spending $100 million on a marketing campaign (i hate marketing and this is a great example why =- they sold less than BF3 but spent more







.. and the execs are laughing all the way to the bank)

Lets say they spent only half of the marketing budget($50M) on hiring real testers for an annual salary of say a generous round figure of 25,000 each, that's 2000 full time testers, In am sure they could make a real BF game then







and have enough change to make a marketing campaign which _you don't need to sell a Battlefield game_..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Man if they hired more help for Dice that would cut into EA execs bonuses for doing such a great job. They need that money to pay for their 4th car, the gold iphones for the kids and the apartment for their mistress.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> They would make make more money in the long-run, doing what Totally Dubbed said, and hire a small army of testers that would play all day long and find all the bugs and exploits, than by spending $100 million on a marketing campaign (i hate marketing and this is a great example why =- they sold less than BF3 but spent more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. and the execs are laughing all the way to the bank)
> 
> Lets say they spent only half of the marketing budget($50M) on hiring real testers for an annual salary of say a generous round figure of 25,000 each, that's 2000 full time testers, In am sure they could make a real BF game then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and have enough change to make a marketing campaign which _you don't need to sell a Battlefield game_..


Guys - a tester doesn't even get paid that much 50M on a testing?
Far from it, very far from it.

Developers are another thing. But think of it as a snowball effect - don't spend money here, people will start leaving the game, even internally they will have people getting annoyed (imagine what you have been working on for 1 year is absolute garbage) - they need to sort this mess out ASAP. The fact they are ALSO working on other games also worries me (DICE that is).

If a game is good, it will literally sell itself.
The gaming industry isn't like the smartphone industry for example.

Games can be sold online, without ANY money spent on marketing. Videos on YouTube, samples/alpha/betas sent to testers (I mean look at some popular games on Steam, see how well they're doing to give you an idea).
If the game is good, people will buy it. If the game is bad, and people who bought it are dissatisfied, they won't buy any more, or pay for PREMIUM services.

EA looks to be working on the SHORT TERM goals, rather than the LONG TERM goals.
They want as many COD boys to jump ship and buy their game - without thinking about the long term benefits or problems that comes with that.
ie. early release, "cod crowd" requiring more close-combat maps etc

Long story short guys:
EA ONLY cares about the money and the profit they gain, nothing else.
If they really cared about BF as a franchise (even 50% of how much I did), then the game wouldn't have been released this way - heck BF3 wouldn't have had stupid map packs and/or premium - it would have been included in the game, like every other bloody BF game that's ever been made.

Their business model is completely flawed.
When in FOOTBALL (aka soccer for some) - an investor comes in and thinks he can just "sack" the manager and then expect his team to do well - that guy is heavily criticised and people boycott the team.
Same applies for games, you can't just expect a game to do well. Easy example: COD - they got rid of infinity ward, look what happened to the franchise.
Sure COD sales have been good, but they would have been ROCKETING if it wasn't for their horrible copy/paste games.
I left when I started getting pissed off at the development of their games, DLC prices and more than anything server/host problems.
I've never played a COD game since.

If I could SELL my BF4 copy I would have done.


----------



## Sadmoto

Exactly Dubbed

"If a game is good, it will sell itself"

That is what this whole industry understands, but they know that they will at least get X projected amount of money if they sell broken junk because the ignorant, the loyal and then people who throw money at anything will still get it, There is enough people like that so they can make money and then swim in it.

I'd have to say skyrim was one of those games, sure it had a bunch of issues launch, but I remember there been barely if any advertising for it, sure there was reviews, videos and I think a tv commercial that was on for maybe a week or two.
They made a good game, and to this day its still selling copies.

Sure bf3 is prolly still selling copies but probably because bf4 is a flop in my book, just like the whole XP upgrading to vista fiasco.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Exactly Dubbed
> 
> "If a game is good, it will sell itself"
> 
> That is what this whole industry understands, but they know that they will at least get X projected amount of money if they sell broken junk because the ignorant, the loyal and then people who throw money at anything will still get it, There is enough people like that so they can make money and then swim in it.
> 
> I'd have to say skyrim was one of those games, sure it had a bunch of issues launch, but I remember there been barely if any advertising for it, sure there was reviews, videos and I think a tv commercial that was on for maybe a week or two.
> They made a good game, and to this day its still selling copies.
> 
> Sure bf3 is prolly still selling copies but probably because bf4 is a flop in my book, just like the whole XP upgrading to vista fiasco.


I have to say it is funny with these free battlepacks and "appreciation month" things.
It's basically a way of saying: Please stay with us, we kind of care and kind of trying to fix the game, despite it probably taking 399 days...


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> Just a thought but say if I am playing with ultra settings and I am hiding behind a wheel barrow or some object that does not appear in another persons game because they are using medium settings ..... Will I be in clear view to them ? As the object I am hiding behind is not there for them ?


They will see you clearly. Also I don't think it is based on your visual settings in game that much. Otherwise everyone would just put it on low so that they could see with no grass or rubble or anything. It may be that way to an extent but I doubt it is a huge advantage if that is the case. As far as I know those circumstances where you are behind something destructible and the other player does not see it, is very rare.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I have to say it is funny with these free battlepacks and "appreciation month" things.
> It's basically a way of saying: Please stay with us, we kind of care and kind of trying to fix the game, despite it probably taking 399 days...


You mean the DICE sponsored Apology Packs? Chance to unlock... gun attachments, tissues, xp bonus, antidepressants, camos.. etc.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I have to say it is funny with these free battlepacks and "appreciation month" things.
> It's basically a way of saying: Please stay with us, we kind of care and kind of trying to fix the game, despite it probably taking 399 days...


Its pretty much an insult" hey lets give you stuff in the game you already in the game and waste employee's time while you attempt to play a broken game"


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> They will see you clearly. Also I don't think it is based on your visual settings in game that much. Otherwise everyone would just put it on low so that they could see with no grass or rubble or anything. It may be that way to an extent but I doubt it is a huge advantage if that is the case. As far as I know those circumstances where you are behind something destructible and the other player does not see it, is very rare.
> You mean the DICE sponsored Apology Packs? Chance to unlock... gun attachments, tissues, xp bonus, antidepressants, camos.. etc.


pure quality haha!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Its pretty much an insult" hey lets give you stuff in the game you already in the game and waste employee's time while you attempt to play a broken game"


Well I like that they realise they screwed up, I also like that they are at least giving something for free - despite being 90% of the time useless to me (can't speak for others)


----------



## Jodiuh

I can't really blame EA/Dice. Even though I've dealt w/ a lot of crashes, this is the most fun I've had since L4D.

The squad VOIP really makes the game for me. I usually bounce around from squad to squad til I hear someone talking.

Gaming is very much a social experience for me. If I'm not chatting w/ someone while gaming, I can't really get into it. I may as well be playing some SP.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> What was your main issue? stability or quality or play? The only reason this game is still on my pc is for the large conquest tank play, for that it is fine, working as intended, for infantry I now switch back to bf3 and considering trying some £10 shooters that are in a different league to this for that type of play.


It was for me an issue with infantry combat. You can find evidence all over.. the hitbox detection is terrible and has many issues. The 10 tick rate BLOWS my mind...

You are right the tank combat is pretty solid.

I am now on CS:Go since I grew up playing 1.6 and source I thought I would give it a try. Already hitbox detection is leaps and bounds ahead of bf4. Its a fun game so far.. I cant get used to the new gun style in GO yet but that will take some time.


----------



## Robilar

At the risk of coming off as inflammatory, I have to say something...

After reading numerous rants and tirades (over 18,000 posts in this one thread), I have to ask what the big deal is?

This game cost me roughly what it would cost my wife and I to go to a movie... once. If we don't like the movie, we do not jump on a forum and post crazy rants about it for months on end.

It's a VIDEO GAME! If it sucks find something to do. Read a book, take a walk, pick up a pretty girl. I agree there are issues with this game and the prior versions, all of which I have played.

I have about 120 hours in BF4 of which I would say about 90 hours worth were actually fun and worked fairly well.

Does anyone want to tell me where I can get 90 hours of fun for $45????? To put it in context, that would be about 45 movies costing my wife and I about $1600 (guaranteed they all wouldn't have been good). I can read a book in about 5 hours so that is 18 books at about $10 a pop.

Even if they never make another improvement to this game, I got my money's worth, had some fun. Yes there was frustration but when the game wasn't working properly I found something else to do.

I do not support EA's position of releasing buggy games but on the other hand, like I said it's just A VIDEO GAME....

I just don't get it. Maybe I am too old. I started playing video games when video games were actually started but there is so much anger in this thread about something that cost about the price of a case and a half of beer (and that certainly wouldn't last 90 hours).

It's just a video game (for the final time). Why let it ruin your day?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> At the risk of coming off as inflammatory, I have to say something...
> 
> After reading numerous rants and tirades (over 18,000 posts in this one thread), I have to ask what the big deal is?
> 
> This game cost me roughly what it would cost my wife and I to go to a movie... once. If we don't like the movie, we do not jump on a forum and post crazy rants about it for months on end.
> 
> It's a VIDEO GAME! If it sucks find something to do. Read a book, take a walk, pick up a pretty girl. I agree there are issues with this game and the prior versions, all of which I have played.
> 
> I have about 120 hours in BF4 of which I would say about 90 hours worth were actually fun and worked fairly well.
> 
> Does anyone want to tell me where I can get 90 hours of fun for $45????? To put it in context, that would be about 45 movies costing my wife and I about $1600 (guaranteed they all wouldn't have been good). I can read a book in about 5 hours so that is 18 books at about $10 a pop.
> 
> Even if they never make another improvement to this game, I got my money's worth, had some fun. Yes there was frustration but when the game wasn't working properly I found something else to do.
> 
> I do not support EA's position of releasing buggy games but on the other hand, like I said it's just A VIDEO GAME....
> 
> I just don't get it. Maybe I am too old. I started playing video games when video games were actually started but there is so much anger in this thread about something that cost about the price of a case and a half of beer (and that certainly wouldn't last 90 hours).
> 
> It's just a video game (for the final time). Why let it ruin your day?


Not everyone gets 90 hours of Fun.

Think for a second.

Could be 90 hours of frustration.

So because it is a Video Game its okay for it to be broken? Alright.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> At the risk of coming off as inflammatory, I have to say something...
> 
> After reading numerous rants and tirades (over 18,000 posts in this one thread), I have to ask what the big deal is?
> 
> This game cost me roughly what it would cost my wife and I to go to a movie... once. If we don't like the movie, we do not jump on a forum and post crazy rants about it for months on end.
> 
> It's a VIDEO GAME! If it sucks find something to do. Read a book, take a walk, pick up a pretty girl. I agree there are issues with this game and the prior versions, all of which I have played.
> 
> I have about 120 hours in BF4 of which I would say about 90 hours worth were actually fun and worked fairly well.
> 
> Does anyone want to tell me where I can get 90 hours of fun for $45????? To put it in context, that would be about 45 movies costing my wife and I about $1600 (guaranteed they all wouldn't have been good). I can read a book in about 5 hours so that is 18 books at about $10 a pop.
> 
> Even if they never make another improvement to this game, I got my money's worth, had some fun. Yes there was frustration but when the game wasn't working properly I found something else to do.
> 
> I do not support EA's position of releasing buggy games but on the other hand, like I said it's just A VIDEO GAME....
> 
> I just don't get it. Maybe I am too old. I started playing video games when video games were actually started but there is so much anger in this thread about something that cost about the price of a case and a half of beer (and that certainly wouldn't last 90 hours).
> 
> It's just a video game (for the final time). Why let it ruin your day?


Anticipation, being let down, Battlefield fanboy (Good or bad thing) and I really think the game isn't that bad. It's good enough and potential to be great game yet not bad enough to just throw away


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Not everyone gets 90 hours of Fun.
> 
> Think for a second.
> 
> Could be 90 hours of frustration.
> 
> So because it is a Video Game its okay for it to be broken? Alright.


If you invest 90 hours into this game and it's all frustration who's fault is that? I'd be out in a much shorter time period and the game would go in a box somewhere. Want a list of how many computer games I bought over the years with big expectations only to find out they were awful? I'm pretty sure we all have.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> At the risk of coming off as inflammatory, I have to say something...
> 
> After reading numerous rants and tirades (over 18,000 posts in this one thread), I have to ask what the big deal is?
> 
> This game cost me roughly what it would cost my wife and I to go to a movie... once. If we don't like the movie, we do not jump on a forum and post crazy rants about it for months on end.
> 
> It's a VIDEO GAME! If it sucks find something to do. Read a book, take a walk, pick up a pretty girl. I agree there are issues with this game and the prior versions, all of which I have played.
> 
> I have about 120 hours in BF4 of which I would say about 90 hours worth were actually fun and worked fairly well.
> 
> Does anyone want to tell me where I can get 90 hours of fun for $45????? To put it in context, that would be about 45 movies costing my wife and I about $1600 (guaranteed they all wouldn't have been good). I can read a book in about 5 hours so that is 18 books at about $10 a pop.
> 
> Even if they never make another improvement to this game, I got my money's worth, had some fun. Yes there was frustration but when the game wasn't working properly I found something else to do.
> 
> I do not support EA's position of releasing buggy games but on the other hand, like I said it's just A VIDEO GAME....
> 
> I just don't get it. Maybe I am too old. I started playing video games when video games were actually started but there is so much anger in this thread about something that cost about the price of a case and a half of beer (and that certainly wouldn't last 90 hours).
> 
> It's just a video game (for the final time). Why let it ruin your day?


That may not seem like a lot of money to you, but as a student who can barely afford my own food, it is a lot. I was really excited about and still am for BF4, and I spent money on it I could have put towards other things, so it's pretty frustrating to see some of the problems associated with it.

And I can't imaging spending $45 on a movie. That's plain insane if you ask me.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> At the risk of coming off as inflammatory, I have to say something...
> 
> After reading numerous rants and tirades (over 18,000 posts in this one thread), I have to ask what the big deal is?
> 
> This game cost me roughly what it would cost my wife and I to go to a movie... once. If we don't like the movie, we do not jump on a forum and post crazy rants about it for months on end.
> 
> It's a VIDEO GAME! If it sucks find something to do. Read a book, take a walk, pick up a pretty girl. I agree there are issues with this game and the prior versions, all of which I have played.
> 
> I have about 120 hours in BF4 of which I would say about 90 hours worth were actually fun and worked fairly well.
> 
> Does anyone want to tell me where I can get 90 hours of fun for $45????? To put it in context, that would be about 45 movies costing my wife and I about $1600 (guaranteed they all wouldn't have been good). I can read a book in about 5 hours so that is 18 books at about $10 a pop.
> 
> Even if they never make another improvement to this game, I got my money's worth, had some fun. Yes there was frustration but when the game wasn't working properly I found something else to do.
> 
> I do not support EA's position of releasing buggy games but on the other hand, like I said it's just A VIDEO GAME....
> 
> I just don't get it. Maybe I am too old. I started playing video games when video games were actually started but there is so much anger in this thread about something that cost about the price of a case and a half of beer (and that certainly wouldn't last 90 hours).
> 
> It's just a video game (for the final time). Why let it ruin your day?


Pre ordered the game and Premium since I got my moneys worth in 3 and wanted to support the game. Got shafted....what is hard to understand? I also don't have a wife to take to a movie instead of playing BF4....

Also built new system....a choice I know but still I hardly spent the cost of a date night on this game overall and I am not even cheap. In the end I am just glad I didn't buy the second 780.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> At the risk of coming off as inflammatory, I have to say something...
> 
> After reading numerous rants and tirades (over 18,000 posts in this one thread), I have to ask what the big deal is?
> 
> This game cost me roughly what it would cost my wife and I to go to a movie... once. If we don't like the movie, we do not jump on a forum and post crazy rants about it for months on end.
> 
> It's a VIDEO GAME! If it sucks find something to do. Read a book, take a walk, pick up a pretty girl. I agree there are issues with this game and the prior versions, all of which I have played.
> 
> I have about 120 hours in BF4 of which I would say about 90 hours worth were actually fun and worked fairly well.
> 
> Does anyone want to tell me where I can get 90 hours of fun for $45????? To put it in context, that would be about 45 movies costing my wife and I about $1600 (guaranteed they all wouldn't have been good). I can read a book in about 5 hours so that is 18 books at about $10 a pop.
> 
> Even if they never make another improvement to this game, I got my money's worth, had some fun. Yes there was frustration but when the game wasn't working properly I found something else to do.
> 
> I do not support EA's position of releasing buggy games but on the other hand, like I said it's just A VIDEO GAME....
> 
> I just don't get it. Maybe I am too old. I started playing video games when video games were actually started but there is so much anger in this thread about something that cost about the price of a case and a half of beer (and that certainly wouldn't last 90 hours).
> 
> It's just a video game (for the final time). Why let it ruin your day?


When you pay for a product, you expect it to deliver.
I paid £55 - that's around $90.

For the same price I could have bought...say another game? ie. GTA5 on the Xbox - that would have been fun and less frustration involved.
I know it's just a video game, and that's what gets me - when I paid for it, but as it infuriates me so much, I don't play it as much as I would want to.
So I basically paid for nothing, no matter how many hours or minutes I put into the game.

As far as I can tell I'm one of thousands/millions of beta testers right now. When or if this game ever gets fixed, is the day I'll say: I bought the game as a player, not a tester.

EDIT:
Just as a further note:
Because during those "90hrs of play" we hoped that during one of these points, they would fix the game and they simply didn't.
A few people have completely given up on the game, after X amount of hours. Some within 10-15, some within 100-200. Depends when your PERSONAL "I give up on this game" point is.

Oh and speaking of movies:
The latest HOBBIT film game me more adrenaline and excitement in 2hrs than BF4 did in 80hrs.
I spent £8 on my 3D imax ticket.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> That may not seem like a lot of money to you, but as a student who can barely afford my own food, it is a lot. I was really excited about and still am for BF4, and I spent money on it I could have put towards other things, so it's pretty frustrating to see some of the problems associated with it.
> 
> And I can't imaging spending $45 on a movie. That's plain insane if you ask me.


When was the last time you went to a movie? Tickets are $13.50 each. two popcorns and two drinks are another $20... If I bring my kid it's even worse...


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> When was the last time you went to a movie? Tickets are $13.50 each. two popcorns and two drinks are another $20... If I bring my kid it's even worse...


I know, lol. Not saying it doesn't cost that much, i'm saying the idea of a movie is outrageous with the prices like they are.


----------



## Thoth420

Probably why I don't pay for movies because they are overpriced and often reboots that are terrible. I can stay home and watch action movies from the 80's for free and they are better....much better. My non existent wife agrees.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Probably why I don't pay for movies because they are overpriced and often reboots that are terrible. I can stay home and watch action movies from the 80's for free and they are better....much better. My non existent wife agrees.


I'll try that line out on my wife. Do you have room in your basement for me????


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I'll try that line out on my wife. Do you have room in your basement for me????


It's actually a level below the basement. Plenty of room and power outlets....beware though apparently I am so far below sea level that packets are lost(only in BF4 though).


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> It's actually a level below the basement. Plenty of room and power outlets....beware though apparently I am so far below sea level that packets are lost(only in BF4 though).


Sold!

So Arnie, Seagal or Van Damme for your favorite 90's action star? (I guess we could include Chuck in there too).


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Sold!
> 
> So Arnie, Seagal or Van Damme for your favorite 90's action star? (I guess we could include Chuck in there too).


I think Terminator 2 is my favorite 90's film. Yeah actually it definitely is upon further thought.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> At the risk of coming off as inflammatory, I have to say something...
> 
> After reading numerous rants and tirades (over 18,000 posts in this one thread), I have to ask what the big deal is?
> 
> This game cost me roughly what it would cost my wife and I to go to a movie... once. If we don't like the movie, we do not jump on a forum and post crazy rants about it for months on end.
> 
> It's a VIDEO GAME! If it sucks find something to do. Read a book, take a walk, pick up a pretty girl. I agree there are issues with this game and the prior versions, all of which I have played.
> 
> I have about 120 hours in BF4 of which I would say about 90 hours worth were actually fun and worked fairly well.
> 
> Does anyone want to tell me where I can get 90 hours of fun for $45????? To put it in context, that would be about 45 movies costing my wife and I about $1600 (guaranteed they all wouldn't have been good). I can read a book in about 5 hours so that is 18 books at about $10 a pop.
> 
> Even if they never make another improvement to this game, I got my money's worth, had some fun. Yes there was frustration but when the game wasn't working properly I found something else to do.
> 
> I do not support EA's position of releasing buggy games but on the other hand, like I said it's just A VIDEO GAME....
> 
> I just don't get it. Maybe I am too old. I started playing video games when video games were actually started but there is so much anger in this thread about something that cost about the price of a case and a half of beer (and that certainly wouldn't last 90 hours).
> 
> It's just a video game (for the final time). Why let it ruin your day?


your right in many ways but think it this way

when you go out to dinner there is a "standard" I'm not talking fast food/finedining etc... but you know your food will and should at least be edible.
what if you were out at dinner and when you get your food, and you see a dead mouse or some type of mold on your food, your not going to say anything? I'd be putting up a dang public service announcement to warn others, but that's just me.









I agree, most of my hours of playing have been fun, but there is more issues then honestly what there should be at release and now and when those problems ruin your epic moments, your time with friends, that fun your paying for, time after time again, its frustrating and it builds up every game, and gets the better of people.
What bugs me the most how EA/DICE deals with this, or lack there of. They are constantly fixing things and making this game better and I'll give them kudos for it and I hope they keep doing so
But they act like friggin politicians and it makes me want to punch them in the throat, if the companie(s) were a person that is.









It may just be me but I just lol'd so hard after the most recent patch and its lovely bugs and then days after "Player appreciation month" yea, they appreciate us sooooo much that this game is still broken for many people and not just on PC, but you'll throw us battle packs if we keep playing this broke game. What a joke but the loyal will or the people who know there really isnt much better out there, theres pretty much four options arma3, bf4, Cod and counterstrike, there's obviously more though.

EA just really sucks, and it takes some longer to realize it, or they just don't give two squats because $60 is nothing to them.
I'll be getting my moneys worth for the 110$ I paid because I'll keep playing it since I already have it, but for what I paid I, for what everyone paid, there shouldn't be a dead rat in my dinner plate.

/rantover

Who thinks they will go back and add levolution in CR maps? I sorta hope because I know the next one after Second assault is supposed to be more water based.
*crosses fingers for subs & torpedos*








a flooded VERY dense jungle would be cool to be going through, a maze of small and large water ways around the ground and jungle that is still above water, being able to hop in and out of dense jungle
Im also hoping for a new game mode~

I honestly love the attack boats, I need more attachments so I can survive more but sometimes I go on crazy runs and I then feel the need to play the song "im on a boat"


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Who thinks they will go back and add levolution in CR maps?


I think DICE will, only because they got caught. Someone was curious and talented enough to figure it out and blasted the proof all over the net. I don't know how they cannot add the levolution now. They have lost a lot of goodwill and credibility, it would save whatever face they have left.


----------



## Sadmoto

How do you "fix" this packet loss?

I never really had a problem with the whole netcode and hit box, until this patch, I don't really have an issue infantry wise sometimes you just kill each other I always try to think "I'm either a second slower or they are a second faster" or those moments when someone walks away from a shoot out and they have like 1% but when I shoot at choppers with a tank, I'll get direct shots, explosion the whole bang, but it'll just keep flying, any chopper, scout, attack, trans they all just fly away like nothing and it can be at any range, I can shoot choppers out of the sky from G that are flying over A see the explosion nothing, or a chopper flying maybe 50ft above me and i hit it and it just keeps going . this has happened to me more then once, I'm going to work on my video editing skills, err gets some and maybe show you what I'm talking about.

I've been a fly swatter with a tank since BC2. its so much fun


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> How do you "fix" this packet loss?
> 
> I never really had a problem with the whole netcode and hit box, until this patch, I don't really have an issue infantry wise sometimes you just kill each other I always try to think "I'm either a second slower or they are a second faster" or those moments when someone walks away from a shoot out and they have like 1% but when I shoot at choppers with a tank, I'll get direct shots, explosion the whole bang, but it'll just keep flying, any chopper, scout, attack, trans they all just fly away like nothing and it can be at any range, I can shoot choppers out of the sky from G that are flying over A see the explosion nothing, or a chopper flying maybe 50ft above me and i hit it and it just keeps going . this has happened to me more then once, I'm going to work on my video editing skills, err gets some and maybe show you what I'm talking about.
> 
> I've been a fly swatter with a tank since BC2. its so much fun


You reset you router which probably won't help and past that you don't....


----------



## Porter_

Goofy stuff going on with Battlelog at the moment. couldn't log in for a bit, now that i have my rank has been reset.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> Goofy stuff going on with Battlelog at the moment. couldn't log in for a bit, now that i have my rank has been reset.


EA servers crashed.
I was playing FIfa13 FUT - won the game got dc'ed at the "credits".
Thanks EA - 15mins of my life lost for no reason (the win won't count and I'll get a DC marked on my team)


----------



## pc-illiterate

Nevermind. User error.


----------



## robotninja

Player Appreciation Month?

Ok, guess we will shut down the servers right while you are in the middle of a game.


----------



## ihatelolcats

rip in peace this game


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> Nevermind. User error.










!


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> Goofy stuff going on with Battlelog at the moment. couldn't log in for a bit, now that i have my rank has been reset.


Me to


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*
> 
> Me to


Same here


----------



## skupples

servers are derped, for multiple EA titles.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I dont fly. But attack jet on Paracel or Hainan with the flag controlled Maa makes it tough to play if the enemy has a decent pilot. If you do well on lanacang +1, I got severely abused in chat the other night for implementing a no fly zone on there with the Maa and I do not use active radar ever lol.












After this round, I decided I was no longer going to use the MAA until it gets patched. It felt very wrong. There was definitely a lot of raging.


----------



## theturbofd

Well I've been playing HC for the past couple of days. I can fully acknowledge that it takes no skill whatsoever and I disregard anything good that can be said about this game mode. There's nothing tactical about it. It's straight snipe, m320,xm25, rpg fest. It's sad that these are the only weapons that people use especially when I'm dumping on them with a mp7 -_-

Though I like being able to kill people in less shots.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Guys - a tester doesn't even get paid that much 50M on a testing?
> Far from it, very far from it.


I know that mate, I was being hypothetical.

Some of the budget should be allocated to making a better game - not selling it, that is all.


----------



## Ghost12

I have now fired over a million shots in this game, wonder how many strayed off target to the "netcode" lol


----------



## Teekhay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 64bit is the one that runs, aka BF4.exe, the x86 version is called BF4_x86.exe in taskmanager so its not that.
> 
> Im not using 14.1, Im using 13.12 and I have seen VRAM usage spike to 3600MB. Whilst RAM is ~4GB roughly.
> But VRAM is mostly at 1600MB. Raising Pagefile rids all the OOM/PleasecloseBF4 problems.
> 
> Why is game insisting on pagefile and not physical ram?


It's not the game, It's the OS. Memory management is completely transparent to the application. It just allocates the memory it needs from virtual pool. Windows decides whether it's physical RAM or swap file.


----------



## Teekhay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I think DICE will, only because they got caught. Someone was curious and talented enough to figure it out and blasted the proof all over the net. I don't know how they cannot add the levolution now. They have lost a lot of goodwill and credibility, it would save whatever face they have left.


I wouldn't count on that. They should be working on something new at the moment (DLCs, BF5, whatever brings money). Instead they have to fix the game. How would you explain to you shareholders that you have to stretch the budget and dedicate additional resources to release the update to DLC because some kid figured out something?
They have different priorities, the main being seeing black figures at the end of fiscal year.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> At the risk of coming off as inflammatory, I have to say something...
> 
> After reading numerous rants and tirades (over 18,000 posts in this one thread), I have to ask what the big deal is?
> 
> This game cost me roughly what it would cost my wife and I to go to a movie... once. If we don't like the movie, we do not jump on a forum and post crazy rants about it for months on end.
> 
> It's a VIDEO GAME! If it sucks find something to do. Read a book, take a walk, pick up a pretty girl. I agree there are issues with this game and the prior versions, all of which I have played.
> 
> I have about 120 hours in BF4 of which I would say about 90 hours worth were actually fun and worked fairly well.
> 
> Does anyone want to tell me where I can get 90 hours of fun for $45????? To put it in context, that would be about 45 movies costing my wife and I about $1600 (guaranteed they all wouldn't have been good). I can read a book in about 5 hours so that is 18 books at about $10 a pop.
> 
> Even if they never make another improvement to this game, I got my money's worth, had some fun. Yes there was frustration but when the game wasn't working properly I found something else to do.
> 
> I do not support EA's position of releasing buggy games but on the other hand, like I said it's just A VIDEO GAME....
> 
> I just don't get it. Maybe I am too old. I started playing video games when video games were actually started but there is so much anger in this thread about something that cost about the price of a case and a half of beer (and that certainly wouldn't last 90 hours).
> 
> It's just a video game (for the final time). Why let it ruin your day?


If I could give you 100 +1's I would.

Thank you for putting this in context of reality.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Well I've been playing HC for the past couple of days. I can fully acknowledge that it takes no skill whatsoever and I disregard anything good that can be said about this game mode. There's nothing tactical about it. It's straight snipe, m320,xm25, rpg fest. It's sad that these are the only weapons that people use especially when I'm dumping on them with a mp7 -_-
> 
> Though I like being able to kill people in less shots.


I don't really disagree but surprisingly enough, CQ HC in locker (with banned explosives) does have tactical features (conserve your ammo etc).


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> When you pay for a product, you expect it to deliver.
> I paid £55 - that's around $90.
> 
> For the same price I could have bought...say another game? ie. GTA5 on the Xbox - that would have been fun and less frustration involved.
> I know it's just a video game, and that's what gets me - when I paid for it, but as it infuriates me so much, I don't play it as much as I would want to.
> So I basically paid for nothing, no matter how many hours or minutes I put into the game.
> 
> As far as I can tell I'm one of thousands/millions of beta testers right now. When or if this game ever gets fixed, is the day I'll say: I bought the game as a player, not a tester.
> 
> EDIT:
> Just as a further note:
> Because during those "90hrs of play" we hoped that during one of these points, they would fix the game and they simply didn't.
> A few people have completely given up on the game, after X amount of hours. Some within 10-15, some within 100-200. Depends when your PERSONAL "I give up on this game" point is.
> 
> Oh and speaking of movies:
> The latest HOBBIT film game me more adrenaline and excitement in 2hrs than BF4 did in 80hrs.
> I spent £8 on my 3D imax ticket.


so and then if the game bothers you that much why do you keep on playing it? stop whinning.

even tho the games has a lot of errors and bug it has given me a lot of fun regarless of what you and other complainers said.


----------



## the9quad

90 hours playing a game he hates and another 90 posting in forums about how much he hates it. Yet he fails to see how ridiculous that is. Ya need to laugh at yourself once in awhile you can't be Johnny pro fps hardcore gamer YouTube streamer 24/7.


----------



## croy

is it just me or there really isn't much people playing this game anymore?




compared to bf3


----------



## Aparition

Tried a TDM round last night. Yes I have the sound glitch too. Weird thing is I hear other people reload, occasional explosion, and the gadgets like the radio beacon. Sound is working but I think they screwed the codec or something, some kind of processing bug for sure. The next map all sound was restored.

Finally unlocked the AS VAL.








It really isn't even that great of a gun. But I just like using it.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Johnny pro fps hardcore gamer YouTube streamer 24/7.


This made me LOL.







Some people do take these games way too seriously. No game is perfect, and most are actually not good. It's only a few that are considered really great; just like great movies. You only get one great one every couple of years it seems.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> is it just me or there really isn't much people playing this game anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> compared to bf3


im at work but if i put a picture of my favorite BF4 server they are always full of people playing it
and from time to time i go back to BF3 and play CQ maps that i really enjoy


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> At the risk of coming off as inflammatory, I have to say something...
> 
> After reading numerous rants and tirades (over 18,000 posts in this one thread), I have to ask what the big deal is?
> 
> This game cost me roughly what it would cost my wife and I to go to a movie... once. If we don't like the movie, we do not jump on a forum and post crazy rants about it for months on end.
> 
> It's a VIDEO GAME! If it sucks find something to do. Read a book, take a walk, pick up a pretty girl. I agree there are issues with this game and the prior versions, all of which I have played.
> 
> I have about 120 hours in BF4 of which I would say about 90 hours worth were actually fun and worked fairly well.
> 
> Does anyone want to tell me where I can get 90 hours of fun for $45????? To put it in context, that would be about 45 movies costing my wife and I about $1600 (guaranteed they all wouldn't have been good). I can read a book in about 5 hours so that is 18 books at about $10 a pop.
> 
> Even if they never make another improvement to this game, I got my money's worth, had some fun. Yes there was frustration but when the game wasn't working properly I found something else to do.
> 
> I do not support EA's position of releasing buggy games but on the other hand, like I said it's just A VIDEO GAME....
> 
> I just don't get it. Maybe I am too old. I started playing video games when video games were actually started but there is so much anger in this thread about something that cost about the price of a case and a half of beer (and that certainly wouldn't last 90 hours).
> 
> It's just a video game (for the final time). Why let it ruin your day?


Great post.









I'm well over 200 hours in (have not checked lately) and have been at rank 110 for quite a while. I am enjoying the game immensely, mainly flying the Little Bird on Conquest Fast Vehicle Spawn servers and pestering infantry; LOVE IT! So much QQ'ing!







It's also nice to get compliments on your flying skills almost every map.









If you hate one aspect of the game (for instance the kill trading), learn to use a tank or helo and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teekhay*
> 
> It's not the game, It's the OS. Memory management is completely transparent to the application. It just allocates the memory it needs from virtual pool. Windows decides whether it's physical RAM or swap file.


It's not the OS, the OS allocates physical ram before pagefile (in most cases). More likely a bad process/driver/combination reserving large amounts and never using it, physical ram would appear half empty, reserved doesn't show up there. It is counted towards total committed though, that's probably approaching the limit.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I think we should rename this thread:
"BF4 fanboy appreciation thread"

Any criticism is always disliked it seems.
I might actually create another thread - "BF4 problems."

EDIT:
Was mid-way creating the thread, then thought to myself - "wait this is a discussion, be it positive or negative, why am I creating a new thread?"

*So yeah, if you can't take criticism or complaints about the game, please don't respond/read posts that are negative.*


----------



## wrigleyvillain

That's pretty damn unfair. Feeling a little defensive, chap?

I've had my share of problems and it's BS but I also agree with the dude and his movie analogy.


----------



## Teekhay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> It's not the OS, the OS allocates physical ram before pagefile (in most cases). More likely a bad process/driver/combination reserving large amounts and never using it, physical ram would appear half empty, reserved doesn't show up there. It is counted towards total committed though, that's probably approaching the limit.


Believe me, it's the OS.
In Windows (and any modern OS) each process lives in its own virtual memory space. Writing the code you have an access to this virtual address space, not physical RAM/swap file. It's up to OS to decide where to physically allocate it. It's based on usage patterns. There is no way process or driver can bypass it.
If process allocates some amount of memory and never use it (like you described), it will be probably paged out even though memory is not full, and this space will be used for something else (more active process, cache, etc.) to increase the performance.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> That's pretty damn unfair. Feeling a little defensive, chap?
> 
> I've had my share of problems and it's BS but I also agree with the dude and his movie analogy.


When people say this (below), I think you'll be on the defensive too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Ya need to laugh at yourself once in awhile you can't be Johnny pro fps hardcore gamer YouTube streamer 24/7.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> so and then if the game bothers you that much why do you keep on playing it? stop whinning.












It's funny because if I call them fanboy, I get a warning by the mods.
Yet they can be derogatory towards me and not a single eye lid is bat - and that pisses me off even more.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

So because someone plays the game and enjoys it, it makes them a fanboy?

Maybe they haven't found any other game that allows them to have that kind of fun, regardless of the bugs.

Calling someone a fanboy is idiotic if that's the case.

"so and then if the game bothers you that much why do you keep on playing it? stop whinning." I wouldn't necessarily call that derogatory.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> So because someone plays the game and enjoys it, it makes them a fanboy?
> 
> Maybe they haven't found any other game that allows them to have that kind of fun, regardless of the bugs.
> 
> Calling someone a fanboy is idiotic if that's the case.


I think you're failing to understand and read.
I'm very happy if someone enjoys it, I've got absolutely nothing but praise towards that.

When someone can't stand reading HONEST and true feedback about the game, and more so even attacks the person that's slamming the game - that for me is a fanboy.

Let's put it this way:
If I'm annoyed at the game and pissed off at it, that's when I post about it (as there's nothing good going for it, in my honest eyes)

Yet when I do, I get people that tell me to bugger off the thread, because they can't stand it.
A fanboy would do that naturally, not someone who is playing the game and "enjoying it"

So, read first.


----------



## Ghost12

There is a clear community divide in this thread that was never present in the bf3 thread, those that feel the game is fun and are somewhat accepting of the issues and those that think the issues break the game. This is a public discussion forum thread where people are discussing the merits or not of the product and their personal experience, as they paid their money I believe they should be alowed to do so without all this personal dismissal and attempts at derogatory humour. If not happy with what someone has to say then why not just skip it and not respond at all. Everyone is entitled to their opinion and freedom of speech in this forum to my knowledge.


----------



## ryboto

So, with my tiny 1024mb pagefile, I was getting low memory crashes and stuttering. Increased pagefile to 16gb(2x RAM), and that kind of crash stopped happening. Instead, a black screen followed by a white screen crash would occur. After 2 of those, the game refuses to launch in x64 mode. I have to use the x86 executable to launch the game. Still, the game crashed after about 15 minutes of play. This time the white screen happened, but I also got a popup that BF4 stopped working, which I hadn't seen before.

In all cases, and only since using 14.1, when the game crashes, it locks the GPU core clock to what it's max. The memory clock still bounces around. But this odd locking of the GPU clock messes with other games so that I am required to reboot to play anything else. Just really strange.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> There is a clear community divide in this thread that was never present in the bf3 thread, those that feel the game is fun and are somewhat accepting of the issues and those that think the issues break the game. *This is a public discussion forum thread where people are discussing the merits or not of the product and their personal experience, as they paid their money I believe they should be alowed to do so without all this personal dismissal and attempts at derogatory humour.* If not happy with what someone has to say then why not just skip it and not respond at all. Everyone is entitled to their opinion and freedom of speech in this forum to my knowledge.


I believe some members need to be reminded on occasion. Thank you.

@ Dubbed: Keep on speaking your mind.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> There is a clear community divide in this thread that was never present in the bf3 thread, those that feel the game is fun and are somewhat accepting of the issues and those that think the issues break the game. This is a public discussion forum thread where people are discussing the merits or not of the product and their personal experience, as they paid their money I believe they should be alowed to do so without all this personal dismissal and attempts at derogatory humour. If not happy with what someone has to say then why not just skip it and not respond at all. Everyone is entitled to their opinion and freedom of speech in this forum to my knowledge.


well said buddy and totally agreed.
In BF3 we did complain a lil, but most of the time it was us sharing video montages and enjoying the game.
Just goes to show how BF4 turned out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I believe some members need to be reminded on occasion. Thank you.
> 
> @ Dubbed: Keep on speaking your mind.


I will do brother!


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> is it just me or there really isn't much people playing this game anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> compared to bf3


Currently, BF4 has the same amount of current players that BF3 usually had which is around 50k. BF4 typically peaks at around 60-70k. I'm not sure why there's so few servers currently. It does seem like there should be more. There's usually a good page and a half full of domination servers (NA only) but today there's only a half page of servers.


----------



## Aparition

I think it is the server browser not showing servers. Didn't it have some bias towards empty or half filled servers?

My History and Favourites tabs often have full servers I play on a lot while the Search List doesn't show half of them.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Last night servers did crash - that's why
On top of that last night servers were lagging.

Seems like there's a problem with their servers currently.


----------



## jbobb

I hope some day I will be able to play this game. I had high hopes after the lastest patch. I was able to play 2 complete rounds without a crash. Then later that night, I couldn't make it though a half a round without crashing. I like it when I can play though. Always seems to crash when I am having a good round. I have tried lowering settings, changed vid drivers and a few other things and still get crashes. Thinking of disabling hyper-threading once just to see if that helps, can't really think of much else to try because I get no crashes playing any other games.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> I hope some day I will be able to play this game. I had high hopes after the lastest patch. I was able to play 2 complete rounds without a crash. Then later that night, I couldn't make it though a half a round without crashing. I like it when I can play though. Always seems to crash when I am having a good round. I have tried lowering settings, changed vid drivers and a few other things and still get crashes. Thinking of disabling hyper-threading once just to see if that helps, can't really think of much else to try because I get no crashes playing any other games.


Have you tried removing the sound card and/or disabling SLI?


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Have you tried removing the sound card and/or disabling SLI?


I have not. I really haven't looked into any other possible fixes yet (been playing other games). Is there a known issue with using a sound card. Don't really feel like opening up my case to take it out (yes, feeling lazy right now). Have not tried disabling SLI yet either just because I know I would have to lower settings even more then. Might try it out this weekend I guess just to see. Guessing there are a ton of other people that run in SLI with no issues (or maybe fewer issues). I still believe it is a problem with BF4 though. I would think I would have issues in other games if there was a problem with my system.

I get hard locks too and have to reboot. Only once did I get a error that BF4 stopped responding. I have seen other people getting hard locks to when it crashes.


----------



## Ghost12

Feel for those with system crashes etc, I have honestly not had a system crash for many many hours, had the tank gunner crash on Shanghai last night while squadded up with pc-iliterate and the day of the patch 2 ctd with white screen but nothing like reported in here and pretty much forum wide. The game runs definitively better for me since the last patch optimisation wise, little to zero fps drops in any situation even during levolution.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I think we should rename this thread:
> "BF4 fanboy appreciation thread"
> 
> Any criticism is always disliked it seems.
> I might actually create another thread - "BF4 problems."
> 
> EDIT:
> Was mid-way creating the thread, then thought to myself - "wait this is a discussion, be it positive or negative, why am I creating a new thread?"
> 
> *So yeah, if you can't take criticism or complaints about the game, please don't respond/read posts that are negative.*


I don't think it's that some people can't take criticism of the game. A lot of us discuss issues, bugs and balance.

However, the DICE/EA sucks kind of stuff and doing things like posting that "BF4 is broken" video once a day every day are unnecessary. Calling people a fanboy for disagreeing with you doesn't really help either.

Also, some of us do get a lot of enjoyment out of the game and have had minimal issues. Of course we're going to speak positively about the game. That doesn't mean we're okay with the state that the game is in. We just don't experience the problems that others experience so it's not something we can really discuss. I still tell people to wait on buying the game until more of the major issues are fixed unless they find a really good deal.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> There is a clear community divide in this thread that was never present in the bf3 thread, those that feel the game is fun and are somewhat accepting of the issues and those that think the issues break the game. This is a public discussion forum thread where people are discussing the merits or not of the product and their personal experience, as they paid their money I believe they should be alowed to do so without all this personal dismissal and attempts at derogatory humour. If not happy with what someone has to say then why not just skip it and not respond at all. Everyone is entitled to their opinion and freedom of speech in this forum to my knowledge.


True dat... It just so happens that some of the posters here are more "dramatic" than others. The smallest little things are a big deal to them. For example, take the kill trading issue that so many complain about all the time. I think kill trading is funny and I laugh every time it happens. If anything, it's more like real life combat, where 2 people pull the trigger almost at the same time. Most likely, they're both gonna die. Look at it that way.


----------



## Aparition

When you accept that BF4 will always be an arcade shooter, then you can start enjoying it.







Really too many annoyances to take this game seriously on any level.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> True dat... It just so happens that some of the posters here are more "dramatic" than others. The smallest little things are a big deal to them. For example, take the kill trading issue that so many complain about all the time. *I think kill trading is funny and I laugh every time it happens*. If anything, it's more like real life combat, where 2 people pull the trigger almost at the same time. Most likely, they're both gonna die. Look at it that way.


Except kill trading rarely happens anymore, they walk away with 0% health constantly and it does not make me laugh lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> When you accept that BF4 will always be an arcade shooter, then you can start enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really too many annoyances to take this game seriously on any level.


exactly what I said, quite a while ago.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> If I could give you 100 +1's I would.
> 
> Thank you for putting this in context of reality.


Reality?
Not everyone has a job, with an income of 20k monthly or more.

Alot of people, yes even on OCN, are students or unemployed living on welfare, thus 90 bucks (55 pounds in UK) is ALOT of money. Thats probably 1/6 of your welfare.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> When you accept that BF4 will always be an arcade shooter, then you can start enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really too many annoyances to take this game seriously on any level.


Which is what I thought before the latest patch.

Trouble is since said patch I can't get even a minute of gameplay before crashing. I already tried going back to DX but that didn't help. Next step will probably be going back to AMD's 13.11 driver hoping that it's 14.1 which is at fault.

Even when it worked just fine for me I didn't come here telling everybody else they were wrong, that the game was fine and they shouldn't be playing it if they're having issues with it. That's just outrageous and wrong. I can understand the logic behind calling those stupid people fanboys. It's either that or complete trolls.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Reality?
> Not everyone has a job, with an income of 20k monthly or more.
> 
> Alot of people, yes even on OCN, are students or unemployed living on welfare, thus 90 bucks (55 pounds in UK) is ALOT of money. Thats probably 1/6 of your welfare.


Not to be rude, but if someone is sitting at home on welfare racking up a couple of hundred hours on a video game (in two and a half months) using a computer worth $1500 or more, paying $50+ a month for high speed internet, do you think a defective game is really their issue?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> When you accept that BF4 will always be an arcade shooter, then you can start enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really too many annoyances to take this game seriously on any level.


Agree. I play BF4 for fun. I play CS:GO competitive. I would never consider playing BF4 competitive. Does that even exist?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Agree. I play BF4 for fun. I play CS:GO competitive. I would never consider playing BF4 competitive. Does that even exist?


It does.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Except kill trading rarely happens anymore, they walk away with 0% health constantly and it does not make me laugh lol


Pretty much. It's not even that the 0% health happens so frequently, but that it is likely some sort of cover-up of another problem/bug. Maybe they actually had 1-5 health, or maybe they should have actually died but for some reason the server has chosen them to win? No telling.

I have seen some people killed right after I died to them with 0% health, and I get the kill assist of 98 or 97 or whatever, and they haven't been sitting healing either.


----------



## ihatelolcats

competitive bf4. what a joke


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Reality?
> Not everyone has a job, with an income of 20k monthly or more.
> 
> Alot of people, yes even on OCN, are students or unemployed living on welfare, thus 90 bucks (55 pounds in UK) is ALOT of money. Thats probably 1/6 of your welfare.


Trouble with UK welfare is that it goes to the wrong people. I know people who have lost jobs and the government point blank refused to give them any welfare at all. Yet those who have never worked get more than those working every hour god sends.
Anyway, back to BF4:
I do play a bit competitive. It can be done! I like to try and get more points on the board compared to everyone else. I do that with quick kills and capturing flags.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Pretty much. It's not even that the 0% health happens so frequently, but that it is likely some sort of cover-up of another problem/bug. Maybe they actually had 1-5 health, or maybe they should have actually died but for some reason the server has chosen them to win? No telling.
> 
> I have seen some people killed right after I died to them with 0% health, and I get the kill assist of 98 or 97 or whatever, and they haven't been sitting healing either.


I've seen people with 0% hp left after only getting one or two shots into them. It just seems to be a bug with showing health in the kill-cam.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> When you accept that BF4 will always be an arcade shooter, then you can start enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really too many annoyances to take this game seriously on any level.


This is news? The whole franchise is technically an "arcade shooter".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Not to be rude, but if someone is sitting at home on welfare racking up a couple of hundred hours on a video game (in two and a half months) using a computer worth $1500 or more, paying $50+ a month for high speed internet, do you think a defective game is really their issue?


Thank you.


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> So, with my tiny 1024mb pagefile, I was getting low memory crashes and stuttering. Increased pagefile to 16gb(2x RAM), and that kind of crash stopped happening. Instead, a black screen followed by a white screen crash would occur. After 2 of those, the game refuses to launch in x64 mode. I have to use the x86 executable to launch the game. Still, the game crashed after about 15 minutes of play. This time the white screen happened, but I also got a popup that BF4 stopped working, which I hadn't seen before.
> 
> In all cases, and only since using 14.1, when the game crashes, it locks the GPU core clock to what it's max. The memory clock still bounces around. But this odd locking of the GPU clock messes with other games so that I am required to reboot to play anything else. Just really strange.


Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## iTzHughie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*


Just shut the hell up

and take this rep!


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions?


Those are a lot of different little issues and it simply sounds like something is wrong with your machine even if other games work fine. I am assuming you have done all the usual BF4 maintenance like making sure PB is updated etc. Keep troubleshooting is my most specific suggestion with the information provided (which simply means keep messing with it and trying different things). I always keep a spare fresh Windows install on another drive for testing in situations like this.


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Those are a lot of different little issues and it simply sounds like something is wrong with your machine even if other games work fine. I am assuming you have done all the usual BF4 maintenance like making sure PB is updated etc. Keep troubleshooting is my most specific suggestion with the information provided (which simply means keep messing with it and trying different things). I always keep a spare fresh Windows install on another drive for testing in situations like this.


I think the Trixx program was causing the clocks to misbehave. So, I think that's fixed. BF4 still doesn't want to launch via the 64bit exe. I'm just assuming crashes are still common? Probably more so with the 14.1 drivers?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Not to be rude, but if someone is sitting at home on welfare racking up a couple of hundred hours on a video game (in two and a half months) using a computer worth $1500 or more, paying $50+ a month for high speed internet, do you think a defective game is really their issue?


Oh wow we got ourselves a Donald Trump right here gentlemen.
What if that computer was a gift? What if the "high interenet speed" isnt paid by the person? Perhaps the person live at home?
And high internet speed for 50 bucks? Thats alot of money for shoddy american ~10mbit.

Why wouldnt a Defective game be an issue?
Hundred hours? I got roughly 60h and I barely ever play it, perhaps 2-3 rounds a week on average.. thats NOTHING.
Racking up Hours is not a problem, you dont need to sit 16h a day to get ~100h playtime... use your head please.

I know people on welfare that play less even though they got more freetime than people with jobs.
People who study at Uni barely spend any time at the Unis, they just study ~3h a week and rest is gaming, and yes, you get welfare when you study at uni, unless you take a loan. Still, loan isnt alot of money monthly.

55 pounds for a game is alot of money.

Considering 55 pounds is ~2 weeks worth of food for ~2 people.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teekhay*
> 
> Believe me, it's the OS.
> In Windows (and any modern OS) each process lives in its own virtual memory space. Writing the code you have an access to this virtual address space, not physical RAM/swap file. It's up to OS to decide where to physically allocate it. It's based on usage patterns. There is no way process or driver can bypass it.
> If process allocates some amount of memory and never use it (like you described), it will be probably paged out even though memory is not full, and this space will be used for something else (more active process, cache, etc.) to increase the performance.


No, it's not the OS







The OS is functioning normally and not causing any issues, only attempting to resolve some. You answered a "I've got this issue with BF4" question with "It's the OS",or at least that's how I took it. The issue will be something else, and most likely be something like This, which was, coincidentally, first noticed as exactly the same symptoms while playing BF4.


----------



## Jack Mac

If you guys think 100 hours is a lot, you'd cry if you saw my game times. 605Hrs in BF3, 32 days in MW2, 38 days in COD4, 440 days or around 10.5k hrs in Runescape, and a lot in PS2 games like Gran Turismo 3, gold licenses took forever, lol.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> I think the Trixx program was causing the clocks to misbehave. So, I think that's fixed. BF4 still doesn't want to launch via the 64bit exe. I'm just assuming crashes are still common? Probably more so with the 14.1 drivers?


I don't think I would say crashes are still "common" at least relative to how it was for many soon after launch. And yes look at GPU drivers though I don't have any specific info about 14.1.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> And high internet speed for 50 bucks? Thats alot of money for shoddy american ~10mbit.


Who's paying that much for that little speed? Unless they're on AT&T.

I pay about 55 bucks a month for 56mbit down, 12mbit up.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## b.walker36

So my simple logic:

Should BF4 work better?
Yes

Does anyone else provide a similar better product?
No

Because of this I will cut some slack to dice. It does not mean I accept the state of the game in the beginning with crashing but I accept it now. No where does it say perfect hit reg guaranteed, All bullets guaranteed to go where aimed....This stuff is annoying yes and I rage a lot when it happens, but the other 98% of the time I'm having a ton of fun.

People keep concentrating on BF's shortcomings instead of what it offers that no other game does. Until I find another game where I can fly around in a little bird with my friend repairing, parachute onto a roof and kill a camping sniper only to find myself jumping onto a tank to lay down the c4 and blow it up. Then run off into the woods and be picked up. There is no other game that provides that experience as seamlessly as BF does. Should they aspire to be better, absolutely. And I feel they can make it better, but we all act like we know the capabilities of the system, claim they don't test anything, claim they fail.....whatever, I am not going to bash their hard work because it has issues, none of us have any clue the type of work they put in or they type of work it takes to build something like that.

I just hate hearing people being degrading and just rude towards them. Provide constructive criticism.

End rant/

I'm a litle BF4'd out lately so I have been trying to clean up some other games, just finied Dead Space 3, wow that sucked.....No on to Amular Reckoning.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> So my simple logic:
> 
> Should BF4 work better?
> Yes
> 
> Does anyone else provide a similar better product?
> No
> 
> Because of this I will cut some slack to dice. It does not mean I accept the state of the game in the beginning with crashing but I accept it now. No where does it say perfect hit reg guaranteed, All bullets guaranteed to go where aimed....This stuff is annoying yes and I rage a lot when it happens, but the other 98% of the time I'm having a ton of fun.
> 
> People keep concentrating on BF's shortcomings instead of what it offers that no other game does. Until I find another game where I can fly around in a little bird with my friend repairing, parachute onto a roof and kill a camping sniper only to find myself jumping onto a tank to lay down the c4 and blow it up. Then run off into the woods and be picked up. There is no other game that provides that experience as seamlessly as BF does. Should they aspire to be better, absolutely. And I feel they can make it better, but we all act like we know the capabilities of the system, claim they don't test anything, claim they fail.....whatever, I am not going to bash their hard work because it has issues, none of us have any clue the type of work they put in or they type of work it takes to build something like that.
> 
> I just hate hearing people being degrading and just rude towards them. Provide constructive criticism.
> 
> End rant/
> 
> I'm a litle BF4'd out lately so I have been trying to clean up some other games, just finied Dead Space 3, wow that sucked.....No on to Amular Reckoning.


Amular sucks as well lol, Im in the same place as you, I play because there is nothing else to compare to it in terms of what I enjoy in an fps, for me is tanks on large conquest with a bit of close quartes medic thrown in for a change of pace. Tried other similar games and they just dont float my boat, ie Planetside 2, Arma 3, Proving grounds etc. Seriously considering Insurgency though as looks a middle ground from just bare bones Cs series.


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Who's paying that much for that little speed? Unless they're on AT&T.
> 
> I pay about 55 bucks a month for 56mbit down, 12mbit up.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


We pay slightly over $100/mo for 150/30 (Cox Fiber)


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Who's paying that much for that little speed? Unless they're on AT&T.
> 
> I pay about 55 bucks a month for 56mbit down, 12mbit up.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> We pay slightly over $100/mo for 150/30 (Cox Fiber)
Click to expand...

I'd be fine with that honestly. But where I'm at, Comcast doesn't have anything faster, which is lame.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Teekhay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions?


Go back to 13.12 for starters. I had weird issues on 14.01 (CF 290x). Random crashes, red screens, stuttering etc . Everything back to normal on 13.12.
Use DDU to uninstall 14.01


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> I'd be fine with that honestly. But where I'm at, Comcast doesn't have anything faster, which is lame.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


I pay roughly 23 euroes monthly for 100mbit fiber.

So yes your prices are ridiculous.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I pay roughly 23 euroes monthly for 100mbit fiber.
> 
> So yes your prices are ridiculous.


Yeah, and how much do you pay in taxes?


----------



## ihatelolcats

do you have to pay tax on welfare income?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> And high internet speed for 50 bucks? Thats alot of money for shoddy american ~10mbit.


Huge amounts of the US have terrible internet speeds/rates. If my 8mb line was standalone it would be $100/mo itself. I think it's one of the highest speeds in this area too..


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Huge amounts of the US have terrible internet speeds/rates. If my 8mb line was standalone it would be $100/mo itself. I think it's one of the highest speeds in this area too..


That is just due to geography though. The US is to big to provide ridiculous internet to everyone without the government stepping in to pay for it all.

On another note, I challenge people to .338 ironsight challengers.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Reality?
> Not everyone has a job, with an income of 20k monthly or more.
> 
> Alot of people, yes even on OCN, are students or unemployed living on welfare, thus 90 bucks (55 pounds in UK) is ALOT of money. Thats probably 1/6 of your welfare.


Agreed not everyone is made of money and to some people it is could possibly be about principal more than the monetary value.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> So my simple logic:
> 
> Should BF4 work better?
> Yes
> 
> Does anyone else provide a similar better product?
> No


Planetside 2 is free and the scale makes BF4 look like an ill Joke. There is no legitimate reason BF4 could not have been made properly. Seriously has it become some form of quality to defend swill...and people who could care less about you. If it's a turd call it a turd. I say this because your argument is literally Idiocracy tier. What you readin for? coming next......


----------



## the9quad

Can we drop the welfare talk? It is taking everything I can muster to not punch my screen at the thought of someone using *other peoples money* to pay for high speed internet and BF4.

Any news on the next expansion? or next patch?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Can we drop the welfare talk? It is taking everything I can muster to not punch my screen at the thought of someone using *other peoples money* to pay for high speed internet and BF4.
> 
> Any news on the next expansion? or next patch?


I spotted this. *2nd Assault release date of Feb 18*, If you believe the Reddit posting.

http://www.pcgamesn.com/battlefield/origin-jumps-gun-and-puts-battlefield-4-second-assault-release-date


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Can we drop the welfare talk? It is taking everything I can muster to not punch my screen at the thought of someone using *other peoples money* to pay for high speed internet and BF4.
> 
> Any news on the next expansion? or next patch?


Nope, saw a screen shot earlier of a feb 18th release date but the consesus was the work of photo shop


----------



## Arizonian

If we can just keep subject to BF4 would be appreciated. This thread really should be a place for members to be able to discuss in game topics.









On that note whether you like BF4 or not please respect other members views is all I'm asking.


----------



## Sysop82

I have a couple sound questions. First, do you guys use hi fi or war tapes. Also for my surround software I need to select the game source. Is bf4 surround option in game using 5.1 or 7.1.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> That is just due to geography though. The US is to big to provide ridiculous internet to everyone without the government stepping in to pay for it all.
> 
> On another note, I challenge people to .338 ironsight challengers.


Seriously? .338 garbage again?


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Seriously? .338 garbage again?


You know that was fun haha.


----------



## Qu1ckset

I have this game on PS4, was loving it till every update it got worse and worse to the point there is no sound on TDM! Anyways was wondering is this going to be just as bad on PC ?

How demanding is this games compared to BF3 ?


----------



## BulletSponge

Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player 'BulletSpongeRTR' (for 0 minutes) ... RESTRICTION: Disallowed Program/Driver

Anyone else seeing this lately? Started after I began mining with PtsGPUz0.3 5 days ago. No I am not mining while playing. Got kicked like this twice today after playing a full round no problem. Last night I got kicked from the first server queue I was in with the "Your account is not allowed to play this game" message. I freaked out at first but joined a different server no problem and played a whole game without getting kicked.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Is anyone on windows 8.1 having problems with battlelog. Whenever battlelog opens or I try joining a game, it says the app can't run on your PC.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Working here on a brand new fresh install of 8.1 and whatever version of FF is latest.

Yeah I pay a lot for not all that fast too in Chicago. But at least it never goes down.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> is it just me or there really isn't much people playing this game anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> compared to bf3


I guess it all depends on what part of the world that you're playing in. I play on servers in the Chicago area, and I ALWAYS have to wait in Que to get into a match. There is one Domination server near Chicago that down right deadly. 90% of the players at level 100+ and they really know how to play. Its all good fun if you're looking for a crazy romp on a small map with 48 players, lol.

Me, I tend to stick to 32 player Rush servers, 64 player conquest.


----------



## Ghost12

Well both my kids have had the game since release and not really played it, they are both on Hd7870 video cards. Today they decided they want to play so am going to try one system on the new beta driver with mantle and one with the previous catalyst. Be interesting to see how they run. One on windows 8, the other on windows 7 and both with Amd cpu's.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Well both my kids have had the game since release and not really played it, they are both on Hd7870 video cards. Today they decided they want to play so am going to try one system on the new beta driver with mantle and one with the previous catalyst. Be interesting to see how they run. One on windows 8, the other on windows 7 and both with Amd cpu's.


post your results on my thread too, would be great if you could bench them


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> post your results on my thread too, would be great if you could bench them


I will look into that during the week when have more time if possible, I can already tell you that I just saw the youngest on win7 and non mantle driver have fps drops to 25 on a non busy tdm Shanghai server. May need to upgrade his driver or windows. Things to try before then though such as the max variables 4 digit which works great for me and many.

Edit - [email protected], hd7870 and windows 8 with the latest catalyst beta and mantle enabled, completely un-useable, staggering stuttering mess on empty servers, rolling back the drivers now instead. Obviously not mantle fault, is beta and card not supported as yet to my knowledge.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I will look into that during the week when have more time if possible, I can already tell you that I just saw the youngest on win7 and non mantle driver have fps drops to 25 on a non busy tdm Shanghai server. May need to upgrade his driver or windows. Things to try before then though such as the max variables 4 digit which works great for me and many.
> 
> Edit - [email protected], hd7870 and windows 8 with the latest catalyst beta and mantle enabled, completely un-useable, staggering stuttering mess on empty servers, rolling back the drivers now instead. Obviously not mantle fault, is beta and card not supported as yet to my knowledge.


thanks for reporting back.
Give it a month and then do tests I think - for both DICE and AMD to get their drivers sorted and optimised.


----------



## Ghost12

Was anyone aware double xp is on again, just noticed it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Was anyone aware double xp is on again, just noticed it.


cheers for mentioning it.
+rep


----------



## steelkevin

Finally got BF4 working again.

Went back to 13.12.
Installed latest PunkBuster and update it for BF4.
Went to BF4's folder and reinstalled PunkBuster from there.

Working just as it used to now. Hopefully they'll get Mantle working soon enough.

Any 120Hz (or even 100Hz ?) players here ? What settings do you use ?


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Finally got BF4 working again.
> 
> Went back to 13.12.
> Installed latest PunkBuster and update it for BF4.
> Went to BF4's folder and reinstalled PunkBuster from there.
> 
> Working just as it used to now. Hopefully they'll get Mantle working soon enough.
> 
> Any 120Hz (or even 100Hz ?) players here ? What settings do you use ?


I use mostly ultra with no post processing or AA, terrain decoration on low and AO off. I run 125% res scale and it's done on a R9 290 at 1175/1450. The game looks sharp and I'm usually able to hit the desired 100Hz strobed refresh rate.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Finally got BF4 working again.
> 
> Went back to 13.12.
> Installed latest PunkBuster and update it for BF4.
> Went to BF4's folder and reinstalled PunkBuster from there.
> 
> Working just as it used to now. Hopefully they'll get Mantle working soon enough.
> 
> Any 120Hz (or even 100Hz ?) players here ? What settings do you use ?


You turn down settings, since you got a single 290.
I run Ultra with 280X in Crossfire and manage ~120++ fps.
However on Dawnbreaker for unknown reason I get only 60fps with both cards strangely.

Either way, with 100+ hz youd prefer to never drop below 100, which you will unless you drop settings like Lighting, PostProcess, Effects and Deco/AO down to medium.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Was anyone aware double xp is on again, just noticed it.


Aren't they doing them every weekend this month?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> How demanding is this games compared to BF3 ?


Quite a bit more demanding. It uses more VRAM depending on resolution and settings. Generally a 3GB video card is recommended, and required if you're at 2560x1440+ res. Also, BF4 benefits more from Hyperthreading, so an i7 CPU is an advantage over an i5 in BF4, for higher FPS.

If you were to compare a GTX 780 using both games, FPS difference would be about 30% less for BF4 at Ultra settings, 1920x1080 res. This would also vary by map as some of the BF4 maps have lower FPS than others.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Quite a bit more demanding. It uses more VRAM depending on resolution and settings. Generally a 3GB video card is recommended, and required if you're at 2560x1440+ res. Also, BF4 benefits more from Hyperthreading, so an i7 CPU is an advantage over an i5 in BF4, for higher FPS.
> 
> If you were to compare a GTX 780 using both games, FPS difference would be about 30% less for BF4 at Ultra settings, 1920x1080 res. This would also vary by map as some of the BF4 maps have lower FPS than others.


ugh i guess i will have to lower more settings, im dowloading it right now, the deluxe version is on special for 34.99 so i said why not!


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Quite a bit more demanding. It uses more VRAM depending on resolution and settings. Generally a 3GB video card is recommended, and required if you're at 2560x1440+ res. *Also, BF4 benefits more from Hyperthreading*, so an i7 CPU is an advantage over an i5 in BF4, for higher FPS.
> 
> If you were to compare a GTX 780 using both games, FPS difference would be about 30% less for BF4 at Ultra settings, 1920x1080 res. This would also vary by map as some of the BF4 maps have lower FPS than others.


Would you mind linking me to proof of that please ?
I'm still running my i7 860 @3.8GHz without HT because for BF3 it was useless.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Aren't they doing them every weekend this month?


Not that I can see, just re-read the player appreciation blog and there is an Xp weekend for all and an extra for premium it seems.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Finally got BF4 working again.
> 
> Went back to 13.12.
> Installed latest PunkBuster and update it for BF4.
> Went to BF4's folder and reinstalled PunkBuster from there.
> 
> Working just as it used to now. Hopefully they'll get Mantle working soon enough.
> 
> Any 120Hz (or even 100Hz ?) players here ? What settings do you use ?


I run a 144 hz but have it set to 120 until I get another GPU. I use a combination of High(important stuff) and Medium(unimportant stuff or stuff that occludes view more at higher settings). I basically took xfaptors settings and have been slightly adjusting up from there. I still get the out of resources message when closing the game out bug.....err I mean feature it's a feature. This is on an nvidia solution though so no Mantlolol.


----------



## the9quad

1440p all ultra 100% scale, that let's me do 100hz. That means my mins are at 100fps.

With mantle I could do 120fps/120hz but that driver is too wonky right now, anyone using that driver is cray cray, it's just too beta ATM.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> 1440p all ultra 100% scale, that let's me do 100hz. That means my mins are at 100fps.
> 
> With mantle I could do 120fps/120hz but that driver is too wonky right now, anyone using that driver is cray cray, it's just too beta ATM.


U could probably do that and better with 2 780ti's


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I run a 144 hz but have it set to 120 until I get another GPU. I use a combination of High(important stuff) and Medium(unimportant stuff or stuff that occludes view more at higher settings). I basically took xfaptors settings and have been slightly adjusting up from there. I still get the out of resources message when closing the game out bug.....err I mean feature it's a feature. This is on an nvidia solution though so no Mantlolol.


I'll see if I can find xfaptors settings (whoever that is). Not using Mantle as the game simply won't work for more than a couple seconds with the 14.1 Beta Driver. Thanks.
Oh btw, you're obviosuly all using Lightboost, right ? Not sure how much or if that effects performance at all.

Nvidia used to put up lengthy explanations about what each setting for a game actually does. I really enjoyed that for BF3. Helped a lot back when I had the 560 Ti. Do they still do those "reviews" ? Could somebody give me the link if they have one for BF4 please ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> U could probably do that and better with 2 780ti's


I highly doubt it.
Two 780Ti would do better than two 290Xes but probably by about 10%, maybe more, can't be bothered to find benches. Three 290Xes would defintely beat the two Ti's especially once Mantle is out of Beta.
And Three 290Xes cost around 1500€ (plus 300 for the waterblocks) whereas 780Ti would cost 1300€ (plus 200€ for the waterblocks).


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> I'll see if I can find xfaptors settings (whoever that is). Not using Mantle as the game simply won't work for more than a couple seconds with the 14.1 Beta Driver. Thanks.
> Oh btw, you're obviosuly all using Lightboost, right ? Not sure how much or if that effects performance at all.
> 
> Nvidia used to put up lengthy explanations about what each setting for a game actually does. I really enjoyed that for BF3. Helped a lot back when I had the 560 Ti. Do they still do those "reviews" ? Could somebody give me the link if they have one for BF4 please ?
> I highly doubt it.
> Two 780Ti would do better than two 290Xes but probably by about 10%, maybe more, can't be bothered to find benches. Three 290Xes would defintely beat the two Ti's especially once Mantle is out of Beta.
> And Three 290Xes cost around 1500€ (plus 300 for the waterblocks) whereas 780Ti would cost 1300€ (plus 200€ for the waterblocks).


I am not messing with LB at the moment can't really I would need a second card. I plan to get one eventually so the monitor is for expansion in my case and I also wanted something that would produce minimal tearing. This thing doesn't tear at all.







Very happy with it.


----------



## OutlawII

Your story! If If if thats all i ever hear about Mantle is if and when. U guys keep hoping and praying for your AMD solutions I'll stick to tryed and tru


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Your story! If If if thats all i ever hear about Mantle is if and when. U guys keep hoping and praying for your AMD solutions I'll stick to tryed and tru


"u" "tryed" "tru"

Anyway.. Mantle is Beta.
Game is Beta.

Ofcourse its gonna be shoddy.
Even DX is shoddy.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> U could probably do that and better with 2 780ti's


Nah the mins would still hit 100, ultra is ultra that means 4xmsaa and high post process aa. Whats your deal anyway, do you own a ton of Nvidia stock is that why you are so much on their jock? It's a video card and they are video card manufacturers no need to get so emotionally attached.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Ok im having bad rubberbanding issues with both BF3 and BF4, BF3 seems worse, any ideas to how i can fix this, i have really fast internet, and network..


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Ok im having bad rubberbanding issues with both BF3 and BF4, BF3 seems worse, any ideas to how i can fix this, i have really fast internet, and network..


Dying router, high traffic on your ISP in that area, people downloading near you if youre on DSL may affect speeds?
Wifi etc.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Dying router, high traffic on your ISP in that area, people downloading near you if youre on DSL may affect speeds?
> Wifi etc.


It ended up being my wifi which i find weird because my laptop is right beside my router and im using wireless AC, but anyways switched to a wired connection and everything works perfect!


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> It ended up being my wifi which i find weird because my laptop is right beside my router and im using wireless AC, but anyways switched to a wired connection and everything works perfect!


Why would anyone play a FPS multiplayer game on wireless?


----------



## axiumone

Yay. Game is uncontrollably crashing again! Everytime I spawn on a vehicle it crashes now. It's been stable for a month. What happened this time? One step forward, two steps back.


----------



## EVILNOK

I knifed a guy that was going through a doorway and turned into the Kool-Aid man.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Yay. Game is uncontrollably crashing again! Everytime I spawn on a vehicle it crashes now. It's been stable for a month. What happened this time? One step forward, two steps back.


Don't fight it, disable SLI.
I have no issues on my 780TI system.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Why would anyone play a FPS multiplayer game on wireless?


I game on wireless all the time. N300 does just fine.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I game on wireless all the time. N300 does just fine.


I thought it was understood way back in previous BF's that Dice's "technique" negated the low ping advantage seen in other games. I don't feel a difference when ping over to the states. Seems others know better though


----------



## the9quad

Yeah I am not sure what the big problem is with gaming over wireless. It's not 1995.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

No but it's just one more factor in the equation that has to be working optimally.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Don't fight it, disable SLI.
> I have no issues on my 780TI system.


A little bit difficult to disable sli when youre playing in 3240x1920. :/


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Would you mind linking me to proof of that please ?
> I'm still running my i7 860 @3.8GHz without HT because for BF3 it was useless.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1433904/comparison-of-windows-7-vs-windows-8-8-1-ht-enabled-vs-disabled-on-battlefield-4

Lots of info and various links in the above thread, feel free to read it.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Yeah I am not sure what the big problem is with gaming over wireless. It's not 1995.


The biggest problem is that EVERYBODY (and his mother) uses WiFi. Most people don't change default router WiFi settings. So that means that on your street/block/Apartment complex there might be 10 people nearby using the SAME WiFi Channel. 10 x same channel (on the same frequency) = interference. Yes, they build in error correction into the WiFi protocol to handle this, but the worse it is (the interference), the more error recovery/correction occurs, the more latency you will have while gaming. Generally speaking, you're better off with a wired connection. Using Cat6 cables, which are triple shielded, is good too.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Would you mind linking me to proof of that please ?
> I'm still running my i7 860 @3.8GHz without HT because for BF3 it was useless.


HT is greatly beneficial as you will see from my thread linked y a member here.
FPS gains wise - didn't notice anything - load on threads -> huge difference.

Just an FYI BF3 was vastly different in "CPU usage" over BF4


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Why would anyone play a FPS multiplayer game on wireless?


My laptop is right beside my router and im using wireless AC (Asus AC68U) and a AC Wireless card ... BF is the only game thats rubberbanding on wifi


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hmmm just an FYI on wireless:
If you are close enough, there's no speed differences or latency differences...
I tested it.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> A little bit difficult to disable sli when youre playing in 3240x1920. :/


1st world BF4 problems.

Thats a sick build man


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Well it's certainly more stable for me now. Didn't play like all of January as was upgrading and rebuilding loop.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Yeah I am not sure what the big problem is with gaming over wireless. It's not 1995.


I see a lot of people complain about their high ping and then say they have some killer connection speed. Then I ask if they have bandwidth controlled and they just have no idea what I'm talking about. This imo is a much bigger issue than using WiFi for gaming. I've seen people with great speeds but have 4-5 other PCs and iPads etc running on the network. Without some form of bandwidth control they will get high ping and lag as soon as someone starts streaming Netflix or downloading etc. but they just say "well my connection is great it can't be that".


----------



## the9quad

A typical day in my house is at least 2 people streaming netflix or amazon HD and another casually surfing the net. Doesn't really phase my game play. I don't have the best connection 60mbps down and 5 up, but it handles it just fine. I have my kids on the 2.4ghz band and I am on the 5ghz band. That seems to work fine. Occasionally things will get weird (probably 1 time every two weeks), but 99 times out of a 100 it is the provider or the server.

Maybe I could set i t up better, but I don't know much about that stuff, so I just set it up that way. It seems to work.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> A typical day in my house is at least 2 people streaming netflix or amazon HD and another casually surfing the net. Doesn't really phase my game play. I don't have the best connection 60mbps down and 5 up, but it handles it just fine. I have my kids on the 2.4ghz band and I am on the 5ghz band. That seems to work fine. Occasionally things will get weird (probably 1 time every two weeks), but 99 times out of a 100 it is the provider or the server.
> 
> *Maybe I could set i t up better, but I don't know much about that stuff, so I just set it up that way. It seems to work.*


I was pretty much in the same boat. I'm not much of a network guy so I just kind of winged it until I got it figured out. I only have 15 down 1 up (rural area with not a lot of choices in ISPs and speeds) and configuring the bandwidth made a huge difference for me as far as low,stable pings go.


----------



## theturbofd

Am I the only person who thinks LMGs are too accurate long rage? I mean you got people holding them with front grips getting headshots across the map. It's really ridiculous.


----------



## KatsnJase

Made a tips and tricks videos: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzmUMImAm7I&feature=c4-overview&list=UUdF8YwjmjAqC2Ecy5Q4FNOA


----------



## coolhandluke41

What are the nv control settings some of you guys using in SLI ,I'm getting worst frames then single card


----------



## mr1hm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> What are the nv control settings some of you guys using in SLI ,I'm getting worst frames then single card


are you using the 334.67 beta drivers? those gave me nothing but issues







random crashes, weird GPU usage drops, the whole shabang..

i installed the quadro 332.50 beta drivers which were released a few days ago and it eliminated all the issues as well as give a nice jump in minimum fps on my 670 SLI setup


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Am I the only person who thinks LMGs are too accurate long rage? I mean you got people holding them with front grips getting headshots across the map. It's really ridiculous.


lol, I was doing this so much on Friday. PKP iron sites across the map (smaller rush maps). Love the PKP as well.. first decent LMG I used was the M249 great gun, rips people apart, and then I heard that MG4 was better so I started using it when I unlocked, but it didn't feel as good, possibly because lack of attachments. Then I looked through symthic stats, and see that all the LMG are basically the same as BF3, so PKP, M60, M240b are the hard hitters still with 34 starting dmg compared to those high RPM guns the m249/mg4 with only 25 per shot. You just need to get 1 or 2 well placed bursts with any to really do well, but with the heavy hitters, if you score a headshot in your first burst you can get a kill straight away, so fun









I'm not sure that they are too accurate though, you really can't let loose with them at almost any range. Even within 10m if you hold down the trigger they become wildly innaccurate, almost like you are suppressing yourself while shooting and they jump all over. It's a bit sad that is the case too, sometimes I would love to just rambo and crouch + hold down the fire button and mow people down, but more often they can actually outshoot you because the gun becomes so wild when full auto. It's pretty much burst/tap fire or go prone(bipod).









My top 5 guns are almost exactly the same as they were in BF3 too, different order though.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> lol, I was doing this so much on Friday. PKP iron sites across the map (smaller rush maps). Love the PKP as well.. first decent LMG I used was the M249 great gun, rips people apart, and then I heard that MG4 was better so I started using it when I unlocked, but it didn't feel as good, possibly because lack of attachments. Then I looked through symthic stats, and see that all the LMG are basically the same as BF3, so PKP, M60, M240b are the hard hitters still with 34 starting dmg compared to those high RPM guns the m249/mg4 with only 25 per shot. You just need to get 1 or 2 well placed bursts with any to really do well, but with the heavy hitters, if you score a headshot in your first burst you can get a kill straight away, so fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that they are too accurate though, you really can't let loose with them at almost any range. Even within 10m if you hold down the trigger they become wildly innaccurate, almost like you are suppressing yourself while shooting and they jump all over. It's a bit sad that is the case too, sometimes I would love to just rambo and crouch + hold down the fire button and mow people down, but more often they can actually outshoot you because the gun becomes so wild when full auto. It's pretty much burst/tap fire or go prone(bipod).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My top 5 guns are almost exactly the same as they were in BF3 too, different order though.


Try an LMG with a bipod... All that wild firing goes away







Better yet find a dark corner,a bipod and a suppresor, drop a couple of ammo cases beside yourself and ruin a bunch of players days...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Dat MG4 - recently finished the M249 (500kills) and the M4 - mother of god, I love it!

OOH!
My lil cousin made a lil montage! Proud of him







!
Check it out guys!
Some sweet shots in there!


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Dat MG4 - recently finished the M249 (500kills) and the M4 - mother of god, I love it!
> 
> OOH!
> My lil cousin made a lil montage! Proud of him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> Check it out guys!
> Some sweet shots in there!


Glad your able to enjoy the game again.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Glad your able to enjoy the game again.


Yesterday I had a great spree with my cousin. I literally only have fun when I'm playing with him.
that said in the 1-2hr sesh we had got killed by the 1 hit bug (trade killing), netcode problems (prone/crouch etc), 0% health problems, "how does a tank shell not flaw a chopper down?", and finally good old damage boost hackers.

So no, I'm not having fun WITH the game, I'm having fun PLAYING with my cousin on the game.








Game still sucks - put it that way, but it's just something my cousin plays and something we both have.


----------



## bluedevil

Anyone with a HD7870/R9 270X and a 1440P monitor, on High, no HBAO, running north of 96fps?


----------



## Krazee

Had a few good rounds with a buddy today. It crashed on me a few times. And my ping went crazy. I think it was due to the Nvidia GeForce Experience. I completely closed that out and was fine.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Had a few good rounds with a buddy today. It crashed on me a few times. And my ping went crazy. I think it was due to the Nvidia GeForce Experience. I completely closed that out and was fine.


shouldn't have anything to do with it really.


----------



## Ghost12

Struggling to get a decent round lately, consistent 500+ ticket blow outs with the obvious minecraft converts on my team.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Anyone with a HD7870/R9 270X and a 1440P monitor, on High, no HBAO, running north of 96fps?


Are you really trying to run 96hz 1440P in this game with a 7870? I'm pretty sure the answer is no. But why don't you just try it?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Are you really trying to run 96hz 1440P in this game with a 7870? I'm pretty sure the answer is no. But why don't you just try it?


Reason why I asked is because I get around 120fps in 1080P with those very same settings.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Well that's a whole lot less pixels...do you not have the monitor yet?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Well that's a whole lot less pixels...do you not have the monitor yet?


Nope. It's between

ASUS VG248QE
http://www.amazon.com/VG248QE-24-Inch-Screen-LED-lit-Monitor/dp/B00B2HH7G0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1391993869&sr=8-1&keywords=ASUS+VG248QE

or a

QNIX QX2710
http://www.amazon.com/QNIX-QX2710-Evolution-LED-Monitor/dp/B00BUI44US/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1391993778&sr=8-1&keywords=qnix+qx2710].


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Nope. It's between
> 
> ASUS VG248QE
> http://www.amazon.com/VG248QE-24-Inch-Screen-LED-lit-Monitor/dp/B00B2HH7G0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1391993869&sr=8-1&keywords=ASUS+VG248QE
> 
> or a
> 
> QNIX QX2710
> http://www.amazon.com/QNIX-QX2710-Evolution-LED-Monitor/dp/B00BUI44US/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1391993778&sr=8-1&keywords=qnix+qx2710].


Go for one that actually makes the panels - neither of them linked (correct me if I'm wrong) actually make their own panels.
I wouldn't ever buy another monitor, unless it's LG or Samsung.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Go for one that actually makes the panels - neither of them linked (correct me if I'm wrong) actually make their own panels.
> I wouldn't ever buy another monitor, unless it's LG or Samsung.


lmao


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> lmao


what's funny? They're the main panel makers in the world...


----------



## the9quad

I've been happy with my QNIX. It overclocks to 120hz and it was cheap. 27 inches/IPS or PLS whatever it is/120hz/$300 whats not to like?


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> what's funny? They're the main panel makers in the world...


The QNIX panel is made by samsung.

I own both a qnix qx2710 overclocked to 120hz. and a vg248qe running 144hz or 120hz lightboost.









the vg248qe is one of the best and fastest FPS shooter monitors currently out.

The QNIX QX2710 is a PLS 120hz monitor that should realistically cost about 700-800$, but it costs only 300.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I've been happy with my QNIX. It overclocks to 120hz and it was cheap. 27 inches/IPS or PLS whatever it is/120hz/$300 whats not to like?


Wishing I bought 3 of those as opposed to one of the BenQ 144hz when they were brand new.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> shouldn't have anything to do with it really.


Normally I would agree but I had ping of 500 m/s at one point with Experience on, when I turned if off, ping went down to 58 m/s. Crashes stopped as well. Will test more later on.


----------



## KatsnJase

I'm having issues with bf4, can you guys check it out:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1465939/please-help-bf4-low-cpu-gpu-usage

It pertains to bf4, so I think it's appropriate to post here


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KatsnJase*
> 
> I'm having issues with bf4, can you guys check it out:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1465939/please-help-bf4-low-cpu-gpu-usage
> 
> It pertains to bf4, so I think it's appropriate to post here


i dont know if this helps here is my usage, mine isn't even close to 100% cpu usage on 64 man Zavod, my gpu's are close to 100% in these shots, but they bounce around during gameplay, dont let the screens fool ya:






here is direct links so you can at least see:

http://imageshack.com/a/img404/3397/34ts.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img208/9929/9g2l.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img199/8572/lav8.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img208/2082/s7dx.jpg


----------



## Ghost12

Caspian overview, not sure where he gets the 14th feb release date but interesting video all the same

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2l6al95gcI0#t=31


----------



## BradleyW

Just to chip in, my 290X's on Zavod are pegged at 99 most of the time with Mantle, and CPU reduced to around 40% (HT ON). That would be 75-80% with HT OFF.

1080p - Ultra - Res scaling 140%, FOV 85, Motion Blur 50%, 64 man server.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Caspian overview, not sure where he gets the 14th feb release date but interesting video all the same
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2l6al95gcI0#t=31


Lookin' good Pappi.







Now how about the other 3? Good find. Thank you.

*anyone elses battlelog a little wonkie right now? You think DICE is preparing some more updates?!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Lookin' good Pappi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now how about the other 3? Good find. Thank you.
> 
> *anyone elses battlelog a little wonkie right now? You think DICE is preparing some more updates?!


Click his channel, just watched the Oman and Firestorm ones myself.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Caspian overview, not sure where he gets the 14th feb release date but interesting video all the same
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2l6al95gcI0#t=31


IIRC, the "14th" was from a German Origin screenshot. When you view game details in Origin, it was showing 14th as a release date. Probably wrong though.

Also, did anyone actually improve with Mantle. For me it made gameplay worse than DX11 at the same quality. Average FPS was OK, but there were significant dips in performance.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> IIRC, the "14th" was from a German Origin screenshot. When you view game details in Origin, it was showing 14th as a release date. Probably wrong though.
> 
> Also, did anyone actually improve with Mantle. For me it made gameplay worse than DX11 at the same quality. Average FPS was OK, but there were significant dips in performance.


The current build of mantle on my rig did see fps consistency improvement, but also a large increase in game instability. Right now, I'm running directx on BF4. Looks like its going to take a few more drivers for Mantle to shine on my cards.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> 1080p - Ultra - Res scaling 140%, FOV 85, Motion Blur 50%, 64 man server.


50% motion blur with a 144 Hz monitor? WHY OH WHY?!?!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> 50% motion blur with a 144 Hz monitor? WHY OH WHY?!?!


I also cap the monitor at 60Hz.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Because I enjoy a bit of motion blur in BF4.


Sounds legit... Most people go the other way (0 MB in game + LightBoost for CRT-like clarity)...


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Sounds legit... Most people go the other way (0 MB in game + LightBoost for CRT-like clarity)...


I tried the whole lightboost w/o MB but I did not like it much. I went back to lightboost off with motion blur in game and everything looked better for me. Nice movement and it added to the visuals for me.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> The QNIX panel is made by samsung.
> 
> I own both a qnix qx2710 overclocked to 120hz. and a vg248qe running 144hz or 120hz lightboost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the vg248qe is one of the best and fastest FPS shooter monitors currently out.
> 
> The QNIX QX2710 is a PLS 120hz monitor that should realistically cost about 700-800$, but it costs only 300.


EXACTLY my point "samsung make the panels"

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Normally I would agree but I had ping of 500 m/s at one point with Experience on, when I turned if off, ping went down to 58 m/s. Crashes stopped as well. Will test more later on.


It has no correlation - Geforce experience doesn't use the internet - unless it was driver searching or something like that.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> It has no correlation - Geforce experience doesn't use the internet - unless it was driver searching or something like that.


Nvidia SHIELD streaming service has been known to affect ping. Supposedly it constantly attempts to "find" a nearby SHIELD.
This issue may have been fixed in a newer version.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Nvidia SHIELD streaming service has been known to affect ping. Supposedly it constantly attempts to "find" a nearby SHIELD.
> This issue may have been fixed in a newer version.


good shout batman!
I actually ALWAYS have that off - seeing as I don't own shield lol


----------



## Ghost12

UK - fix your games lol, interesting

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzrEokps6BI#t=134


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> UK - fix your games lol, interesting
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzrEokps6BI#t=134


Only bad will come from this. It's the UK government.


----------



## EliteReplay

anyone looking forward to play old bf3 maps? i would like to play metro AGAIN







and OMAN

yes i know metro can be explosive fest but i like it anyways


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> anyone looking forward to play old bf3 maps? i would like to play metro AGAIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and OMAN
> 
> yes i know metro can be explosive fest but i like it anyways


As soon as I know the release date, ill pick up premium.


----------



## Robilar

Can anyone explain how to use binocs in multiplayer as Sniper? I have not been able to figure out the command to call them up. Also the variable zoom, I have no clue what benefit there is or how to use it.

I've been trying to find guides that explain but they all seem to be for consoles.

Thanks


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Can anyone explain how to use binocs in multiplayer as Sniper? I have not been able to figure out the command to call them up. Also the variable zoom, I have no clue what benefit there is or how to use it.
> 
> I've been trying to find guides that explain but they all seem to be for consoles.
> 
> Thanks


For binocs just use your scroll wheel to bring them up, then look at vehicles to mark them for guided weaponry. For variable zoom scopes, press the T button to toggle zoom in/out when you're scoped in .


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Can anyone explain how to use binocs in multiplayer as Sniper? I have not been able to figure out the command to call them up. Also the variable zoom, I have no clue what benefit there is or how to use it.
> 
> I've been trying to find guides that explain but they all seem to be for consoles.
> 
> Thanks


The SOFLAM? You just bring it up like a weapon.
The variable scope you press T, same to turn off laser dot and flashlight. (default)

Variable scope lets you zoom in and out by 1 step, to make it easier to acquire your target, and then sight in.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> anyone looking forward to play old bf3 maps? i would like to play metro AGAIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and OMAN
> 
> yes i know metro can be explosive fest but i like it anyways


I love metro, never got the hatred. If not to liking dont play it. No explosives and less than 32 players is a great infantry game requiring map awareness and game awareness. Cant say looking forward to the others as primarily a ground vehicle player, it looks as though they have the attack jet so will depend on the air ground balance which was terrible on those maps in bf3 imo.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> UK - fix your games lol, interesting
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzrEokps6BI#t=134


literally utterly, utterly pointless.
I like the idea - however, people like EA and game devs will EASILY get around this by saying:
-"We had a beta out"
-"We are constantly fixing the game"
-"Our product is satisfactory by X amount of people"
-"The game passes our QA testing"

Long story short: Just another law or something that tried to give more power to consumers, but the problem is IT IS THE UK where DAMAGES cannot be claimed.
So If, I wanted to take EA to court (which I am in my power to do so) - I would only GAIN £55 (price I paid for BF4 + prem) - whereas in the USA, if you can provide evidence that there was damages to you for the game being made in that way (ie cost of buying a new PC or something like that) - then you can claim say $100,000. And FURTHERMORE EA would be FINED by the government to pay up to $2,000,000 in damages for other consumers.

This does a few things:
1. Makes people very willing to go to court
2. Makes a company very aware of the imminent court cases that can arise
3. Could also hold back development and make for MUCH later release dates

In all honesty, the ONLY way to really get around the problem of badly made games, is to simply boycott them, make videos about their games, publish articles, show evidence to people.

As much as you think that might be "stupid" to do - it is the BEST way to make companies like EA realise they need to change their ways.
Unless someone like myself who values "principle" over "money" would be able to take them to court and then WIN, EA will never change their ways.

The whole digital media industry is a bit of a grey area for lawyers - it really can go either way, there's no real guarantee of an outcome.

If you want to see change from a company, do like I do - publicises your dislike for the game or company as much as possible. Why do you think I post (pretty much negative things) about this game?
Why do you think I made a huge article, took literally weeks of my time to create a win7 vs win8 article?

I like spreading information, truthful information to people - when people start to realise the information is useful or non-bias, it's when companies will start taking action over their horrible products.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> For binocs just use your scroll wheel to bring them up, then look at vehicles to mark them for guided weaponry. For variable zoom scopes, press the T button to toggle zoom in/out when you're scoped in .


Thank you. Except I have my scroll wheel mapped to something else









Doesn't seem like there is a separate key command for them.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> good shout batman!
> I actually ALWAYS have that off - seeing as I don't own shield lol


No problemo









I don't even have the experience software installed.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Thank you. Except I have my scroll wheel mapped to something else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't seem like there is a separate key command for them.


I think you are just referring to the PLD. Just equip it as a gadget and hit 3 or 4 to bring up the "weapon." It has an infrared display so enemies are highlighted and easily spotted out.

As far as I know there are no regular Binoculars in BF4.

As for variable zoom, it gives you a 14x magnification on your scope, so you can toggle between whatever the scope is standard and 14x. For example, I usually run rifle scope (8x) and variable zoom, so my options are 8x and 14x. If you are a long range camper you could run the 40x scope so your options would be 40x and 14x. You just hit the T button to toggle between the magnifications, and at the center of your screen at the bottom will be a little indicator telling you which magnification you're in when you're zoomed out. It shouldn't be too hard to tell when you're zoomed in which mode it's in.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Thank you. Except I have my scroll wheel mapped to something else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't seem like there is a separate key command for them.


Make sure you have them equipped, then try to use the number keys (3 through 9 above your alpha keys) to see if any of those will switch to them. I don't use them much. I prefer to use the little remote glider (SUAV) to market targets and also road kill with it.


----------



## Aparition

I got a road kill with the MAV. I thought they patched that out?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I got a road kill with the MAV. I thought they patched that out?


I got a triple road kill with the SUAV in one go (3 people were lined up)....blew right after, but the fact I got 3 raises eyebrows. I did laugh my head off - first and LAST time I use the SUAV (I utterly hated people using it to kill people with it and only used it to get a kill for the assignment - thus haven't used it since)


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I got a road kill with the MAV. I thought they patched that out?


It's supposed to blow up after you get a kill though, if it didn't well then that is a problem. That was the fix for BF3 too I think, 1 roadkill and it would explode.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> It's supposed to blow up after you get a kill though, if it didn't well then that is a problem. That was the fix for BF3 too I think, 1 roadkill and it would explode.


Nope it didn't explode. I tried running through a few more bad guys but nothing happened.
I think it was just a weird fluke of some sort, maybe the guy got shot right as I ran into him and it gave me the roadkill score.

I've not been able to get any more frags by running my MAV into people, but maybe I'm just doing it wrong.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> It's supposed to blow up after you get a kill though, if it didn't well then that is a problem. That was the fix for BF3 too I think, 1 roadkill and it would explode.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope it didn't explode. I tried running through a few more bad guys but nothing happened.
> I think it was just a weird fluke of some sort, maybe the guy got shot right as I ran into him and it gave me the roadkill score.
> 
> I've not been able to get any more frags by running my MAV into people, but maybe I'm just doing it wrong.
Click to expand...

Well.. if you are doing it, That is wrong









They were supposed to have fixed the mav riding too, yet I saw a video on a way to do it as well, dunno if they even fixed it yet.


----------



## KatsnJase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> i dont know if this helps here is my usage, mine isn't even close to 100% cpu usage on 64 man Zavod, my gpu's are close to 100% in these shots, but they bounce around during gameplay, dont let the screens fool ya:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is direct links so you can at least see:
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img404/3397/34ts.jpg
> http://imageshack.com/a/img208/9929/9g2l.jpg
> http://imageshack.com/a/img199/8572/lav8.jpg
> http://imageshack.com/a/img208/2082/s7dx.jpg


I have a less powerful rig, but I get similar CPU usage, but garbage GPU1 and GPU2 usage. Check it out: http://www.overclock.net/t/1465939/please-help-bf4-low-cpu-gpu-usage

Anyone able to help?


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I love metro, never got the hatred. If not to liking dont play it. No explosives and less than 32 players is a great infantry game requiring map awareness and game awareness. Cant say looking forward to the others as primarily a ground vehicle player, it looks as though they have the attack jet so will depend on the air ground balance which was terrible on those maps in bf3 imo.


A lot of the hatred came from people playing Metro with 64 players on it. Of course it's going to feel clustered when there's that many people on such a small map. It can be fun with 32 players or less (24 is the sweet spot, IMO) but it still kind of is an extremely poorly designed map. There are a few points in the map in which it funnels down into a single lane which are massive choke points.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I haven't laughed so much at a BF4 montage in ages - y'all gotta watch this video - so damn funny!!!!!


----------



## Aparition

Video was pretty funny.
I also take full advantage of using the MAV to explode enemy vehicles on their own mines.

I have a few tank kills this way. Rush is great map to use the MAV, so many mines, so many enemies standing on them


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I tried the whole lightboost w/o MB but I did not like it much. I went back to lightboost off with motion blur in game and everything looked better for me. Nice movement and it added to the visuals for me.


Why... in ... the world would you buy a 144hz monitor and run it at 60hz with 290X in Crossfire?


----------



## KatsnJase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Why... in ... the world would you buy a 144hz monitor and run it at 60hz with 290X in Crossfire?


Some people can't tell the difference between 120hz and 60hz .-.
He may have 120hz monitor for whenever he feels like running games at a smoother frame-rate...I don't see anyone knocking you for whatever you do with your money.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Why... in ... the world would you buy a 144hz monitor and run it at 60hz with 290X in Crossfire?


Maybe he prefers it? Idk, seems a bit odd to me.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KatsnJase*
> 
> Some people can't tell the difference between 120hz and 60hz .-.
> He may have 120hz monitor for whenever he feels like running games at a smoother frame-rate...I don't see anyone knocking you for whatever you do with your money.


What?

Anyone, any age, will tell the difference between 60 and 120hz.
(Unless you're LinusTechTips friend that plays a game at ~60fps in 120hz in BF4)

Desktop alone has a massive difference in fluidity, mousemovement etc.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Some people are definitely more able to perceive such things than others. All about how your brain is wired exactly and processes visual information. My QNIX can do 120Hz and I tried a few less demanding games at that refresh like CS and Jedi Academy and sure it's nice and smooth and all but I really can't tell much of a stark "difference", frankly.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Some people are definitely more able to perceive such things than others. All about how your brain is wired exactly and processes visual information. My QNIX can do 120Hz and I tried a few less demanding games at that refresh like CS and Jedi Academy and sure it's nice and smooth and all but I really can't tell much of a stark "difference", frankly.


Depends on how much ghosting/blur your monitor produces.

With LB the difference is extreme.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I haven't laughed so much at a BF4 montage in ages - y'all gotta watch this video - so damn funny!!!!!


----------



## the9quad

I usually run at 100hz. I can tell the diff between 60 and 100hz, but not really between 100hz and 120hz. Since min frames are much easier to hold at 100fps on ultra settings, I prefer it that way. Was hoping mantle would change that, but it's a mess, promising for sure, but just way to bright and hitches too much.

I got killed for the first time with a ucav yesterday after 135 hours. I saw it coming soooo fast, and was like "*** is that?-oh crap I am dead." I guess that thing could be a problem, but seriously after 135 hours if that is the first time I saw it, I personally am not concerned.


----------



## KatsnJase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> What?
> 
> Anyone, any age, will tell the difference between 60 and 120hz.
> (Unless you're LinusTechTips friend that plays a game at ~60fps in 120hz in BF4)
> 
> Desktop alone has a massive difference in fluidity, mousemovement etc.


No, many people can't tell the difference between 60hz and 120hz. Not everyone games on a PC heavily.


----------



## Aparition

I have my monitor at 70hz. Makes a little difference


----------



## BradleyW




----------



## calavera

Are youtube clips in quotes supposed to auto play? It's annoying


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> What?
> 
> Anyone, any age, will tell the difference between 60 and 120hz.
> (Unless you're LinusTechTips friend that plays a game at ~60fps in 120hz in BF4)
> 
> Desktop alone has a massive difference in fluidity, mousemovement etc.


I can not only see it but FEEL it!










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I can not only see it but FEEL it!


hahahhaha


----------



## Krusher33

Is today's premium battlepack a hint that 2nd assault is REAL soon?


----------



## BradleyW

I love the meme generator.


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Is today's premium battlepack a hint that 2nd assault is REAL soon?


I think so.


----------



## the9quad

33 service stars with the ace52, makes me feel dirty, but I can't help myself. I had the same problem with the USAS-12 and tank canister shells in BF3. Put something op in a game, and I can't stay away.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> 33 service stars with the ace52, makes me feel dirty, but I can't help myself. I had the same problem with the USAS-12 and tank canister shells in BF3. Put something op in a game, and I can't stay away.


I'm enjoying the SCAR-H quite abit. Rate of fire isn't the best, but that thing hits really really hard. It's brutal in HC mode.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*
> 
> I think so.


Just noticed where you are from,I used to live in southgate over by 3 nicks. Actually thinking of moving back to that area, but the cold man the cold is keeping me from pulling the trigger.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> 33 service stars with the ace52, makes me feel dirty, but I can't help myself. I had the same problem with the USAS-12 and tank canister shells in BF3. Put something op in a game, and I can't stay away.


That is the one carbine I have not bothered with, tried it a couple of times, disliked it instantly and never gone back as yet lol


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> 33 service stars with the ace52, makes me feel dirty, but I can't help myself. I had the same problem with the USAS-12 and tank canister shells in BF3. Put something op in a game, and I can't stay away.


I am the same way...me and my m16a3 in BF3 best frens 4ever


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Did you just call Southern California cold?


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I am the same way...me and my m16a3 in BF3 best frens 4ever


I have 128 M16A3 Service Stars in BF3...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I have 128 M16A3 Service Stars in BF3...


Well you have me beat by a mile.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I have 128 M16A3 Service Stars in BF3...


congratulations both of you, for never using another game in the game.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> congratulations both of you, for never using another game in the game.


I use other guns just not on medic on maps with ranges that vary from short to long because....nothing is better. Weapon is just a tool and you should always choose the best tool in the box for a job.
Love the AN 94 for big maps like armored kill and then AEK for CQB.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I have 128 M16A3 Service Stars in BF3...


LOL, damn, you have probably been cussed at more than anyone in the history of BF3.







People hated that gun so much, when used on them.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> congratulations both of you, for never using another game in the game.


I had like 55k kills in BF3. The M16A3 only made up 12.8k. That's not too bad, right?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I had like 55k kills in BF3. The M16A3 only made up 12.8k. That's not too bad, right?


Not even remotely but when you have a lot of time played it is hard to see how someone wouldn't be using the best weapons at least a decent chunk of the time.
Better weapon and more comfortable with it generally nets more kills on the cheap(not much skill involved). Clearly you enjoy challenging yourself on more than just the occasions with other weapons.

My favorite weapon lately has been the knife and a AS VAL for when the game decides to screw you over on the melee kill


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Just noticed where you are from,I used to live in southgate over by 3 nicks. Actually thinking of moving back to that area, but the cold man the cold is keeping me from pulling the trigger.


Nice, yeah the cold sucks!!


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Not even remotely but when you have a lot of time played it is hard to see how someone wouldn't be using the best weapons at least a decent chunk of the time.
> Better weapon and more comfortable with it generally nets more kills on the cheap(not much skill involved). Clearly you enjoy challenging yourself on more than just the occasions with other weapons.
> 
> My favorite weapon lately has been the knife and a AS VAL for when the game decides to screw you over on the melee kill


Yeah, definitely. The M16A3 is the majority of my infantry kills but I enjoy other weapons such as:
AS Val
Type 88
A-91
M4A1
M98B/L96 as an aggressive recon
G3A3
AUG
MP412 Rex
M1911 S-Tac
I know there's more but I CBA listing them all, and all this weapon talk makes me want to play some BF3 and BF4.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I use other guns just not on medic on maps with ranges that vary from short to long because....nothing is better. Weapon is just a tool and you should always choose the best tool in the box for a job.
> Love the AN 94 for big maps like armored kill and then AEK for CQB.


Yeah I guess, but it's a little different with you - I think you joined much later on.
I didn't see it was you that posted initially lol









People used the M16 (bit like how people use the ace23 in BF4) because it is the best weapon in the game, by a country mile.
Competitive players only used those weapons too, because it was a "fair playing field" - I still have no real respect for "1 gunners" - they use one weapon and never try any others.
By only 1 weapon, I mean getting 1k kills with a weapon is enough...no need to get 50k - 30k kills with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> LOL, damn, you have probably been cussed at more than anyone in the history of BF3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People hated that gun so much, when used on them.


Yup - but then I realised why was I insulting people that use only one gun?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I had like 55k kills in BF3. The M16A3 only made up 12.8k. That's not too bad, right?


LMAO - dude common.


----------



## Thoth420

G3A3 is another fantastic gun at deep range. Is it in BF4? I have very little time played still.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yeah I guess, but it's a little different with you - I think you joined much later on.
> I didn't see it was you that posted initially lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People used the M16 (bit like how people use the ace23 in BF4) because it is the best weapon in the game, by a country mile.
> Competitive players only used those weapons too, because it was a "fair playing field" - I still have no real respect for "1 gunners" - they use one weapon and never try any others.
> By only 1 weapon, I mean getting 1k kills with a weapon is enough...no need to get 150k - 300k kills with it.
> Yup - but then I realised why was I insulting people that use only one gun?
> LMAO - dude common.


I dropped $200+ on BF3. Bought the game and premium for a friend of mine (didn't realize I was on his account, not mine) and premium for myself, as well as the game+premium for my alternate account which I enjoyed playing on (level 30 in 10 hours with a 3.47 K/D) and Colonel in 25 HRs. Btw it has 1200 M16A3 kills, just checked lol. Second best weapon is the 1911 with 28.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Is today's premium battlepack a hint that 2nd assault is REAL soon?


I'm not premium, please elaborate.


----------



## Krusher33

Premium members gets a special premium battlepack that contain tags. All the tags in it today were all the 2nd assault maps.


----------



## keikei

Ask DICE: Give us your level design questions. I absolutely could not get any work done with this developer around.







No wonder nothing is getting done.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## BradleyW

The only gun I use is the AKU-12 with PSDO x4 scope, Stubby and tact laser. Does the trick every time. I feel comfortable with it. I like the PDW as well, for hip fire at mid range!


----------



## grunion

So are servers having a case of the stupids this evening?

I keep getting kicked and when I try and rejoin it say server does not exist.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Ask DICE: Give us your level design questions. I absolutely could not get any work done with this developer around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder nothing is getting done.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Haha agreed


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> People used the M16 (bit like how people use the ace23 in BF4) because it is the best weapon in the game, by a country mile.
> Competitive players only used those weapons too, because it was a "fair playing field" - I still have no real respect for "1 gunners" - they use one weapon and never try any others.
> By only 1 weapon, I mean getting 1k kills with a weapon is enough...no need to get 50k - 30k kills with it.


I wouldn't say the ACE-23 is the best weapon in BF4, though. Unlike the M16 in BF3, it gets outclassed pretty easily. It's just a well rounded weapon and easy to use. M16 held its own against more specialized weapons but the ACE-23 really doesn't do that well against say a FAMAS or AEK for close quarters or a SCAR-H at range (just talking about assault rifles).

I'm definitely no one weapon person. I had just over 12k kills in BF3 and only two guns with more than 500 kills. Similar with BF4, I have over 7k kills and only one gun with more than 400 kills. Using one gun is just boring, IMO.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Using one gun is just boring, IMO.


agreed


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Why are Shotguns so OP?



I almost feel bad using them.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Why are Shotguns so OP?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost feel bad using them.


They may be... the thing I don't like is how it artificially inflates your accuracy, because the game counts all the pellets hitting, rather than just one shot, great way to boost your stats


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> 33 service stars with the ace52, makes me feel dirty, but I can't help myself. I had the same problem with the USAS-12 and tank canister shells in BF3. Put something op in a game, and I can't stay away.


23 on the RFB and 21 on the SSR, that'll probably be perceived as worse. We have sniper/DMR limit at 4 on our server as well - I had to go on the secret white-list so I can go about my business unhindered by such restrictive rules


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> 23 on the RFB and 21 on the SSR, that'll probably be perceived as worse. We have sniper/DMR limit at 4 on our server as well - I had to go on the secret white-list so I can go about my business unhindered by such restrictive rules


Watch it bro, you might just get insulted for using one gun. And....apparently that kind of an insult is ok, but when you sarcastically call him on it.....it's not.


----------



## OTR joeyTminus

I've been out on the road for a month now, can't wait to play tomorrow, is the game running any better?


----------



## Aparition

I have just over 300 with the M40A5, but been using a lot of different weapons lately. I haven't touched the rifle in weeks, I guess I just did really well with it early on.
I ran red dot and suppressor on the M40a5.

Been working on my Support unlocks lately.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OTR joeyTminus*
> 
> I've been out on the road for a month now, can't wait to play tomorrow, is the game running any better?


Still a mixed bag for many, so you can hope









On some maps there is a bug were the game crashes if you try to get into the second seat of a tank/IFV, has caught me out a lot







really pissing me off.

Then there is all the other problems, like disconnects and low FPS with iffy drivers.

For me it's OK, runs fine and no unexplained disconnects, just the spawn bug I mentioned above.


----------



## JWak-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> Still a mixed bag for many, so you can hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On some maps there is a bug were the game crashes if you try to get into the second seat of a tank/IFV, has caught me out a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really pissing me off.
> Then there is all the other problems, like disconnects and low FPS with iffy drivers.
> 
> For me it's OK, runs fine and no unexplained disconnects, just the spawn bug I mentioned above.


I think they tried to fix the tank gunner crash problem from their side (server side). Now I can get into a tanks 2nd seat on those maps, but with no ability to shoot. Just an aim reticle and no bullets :/


----------



## Krusher33

I kept forgetting about the gunner bug and kept spawning in on a tank.


----------



## JWak-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I kept forgetting about the gunner bug and kept spawning in on a tank.


So frustrating when you are a repair man for a friend, and all you can do is look and point people out. So frustrating! But also funny at the same time.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JWak-1*
> 
> I think they tried to fix the tank gunner crash problem from their side (server side). Now I can get into a tanks 2nd seat on those maps, but with no ability to shoot. Just an aim reticle and no bullets :/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I kept forgetting about the gunner bug and kept spawning in on a tank.


Funny thing is I forgot about that bug too, and joined up with a mate last night playing 64-man CQ on Silk Road, didn't encounter the bug once in about 6 rounds, tanking/repairing/spawning.

Then joined a game of obliteration on Siege, spawned in a tank late in the game and then remembered the bug, seems quite random.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JWak-1*
> 
> I think they tried to fix the tank gunner crash problem from their side (server side). Now I can get into a tanks 2nd seat on those maps, but with no ability to shoot. Just an aim reticle and no bullets :/


I get that a lot as well, and crashed/locked up twice last night getting into tank/IFV gunner seat. It should be a simple fix for them, can't understand why they haven't it sorted out yet


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Why are Shotguns so OP?
> 
> 
> 
> I almost feel bad using them.


They need some more CQ maps for them to be more useful though, BF3 had a lot of good tight infantry maps that you could use any kit on. Shotguns are seriously dangerous on locker though, hipfire 1 shot shutdown tool. You can even clear out 5-6 people in a go and break a point if you can time it just right. To bad if you are ever lucky to do that the rest of your team is still sitting back spamming into the hallways waiting for you to die,rather than following lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JWak-1*
> 
> I think they tried to fix the tank gunner crash problem from their side (server side). Now I can get into a tanks 2nd seat on those maps, but with no ability to shoot. Just an aim reticle and no bullets :/
> 
> 
> 
> I get that a lot as well, and crashed/locked up twice last night getting into tank/IFV gunner seat. It should be a simple fix for them, can't understand why they haven't it sorted out yet
Click to expand...

How did they manage to even break that in the first place? I'd rather spawn into a 2nd seat with no gun than the outright crashes though, and I was tanking yesterday as 2nd gunner just fine for a few games. Maybe fixed? or maybe just broke on some maps?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Long time since I posted a BF4 montage - well here it is - some great shots in there, check it out


----------



## calavera

Just noticed second assault weapons appear on the weapon stats in battlelog now. They added a few knives as well. Improvised knife looks dope


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I just love how you refuse to simply make your own 5.1 with quality products, instead you prefer what is considered Beats of speaker sets.
> 
> Atleast listen to some quality mixes and not overdone bassy garbage.
> 
> Wheres the source?
> Please provide this.
> We have 7 billion people on Earth, and only 20 have reviewed more than 60 earphones? How pathetic.


Lol - well off-topic.
Just google around for certain earphones you'll see it come to life








If it's "pathetic" why don't you do it and see if you can









As for the speakers, again check my profile - maybe you'll educate yourself too.
"beats of speakers" - far from it, it isn't overpriced, but that said, i don't expect a padawan like yourself to know anything about audio


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Long time since I posted a BF4 montage - well here it is - some great shots in there, check it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that with a 20x scope? What's your sensitivity set at? After seeing good sniping montages, I feel very inadequate on the battlefield. I can't even hit anything with a 4x close range with a sniper. I guess I'll just stick with running and gunning with a pistol.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> They need some more CQ maps for them to be more useful though, BF3 had a lot of good tight infantry maps that you could use any kit on. Shotguns are seriously dangerous on locker though, hipfire 1 shot shutdown tool. You can even clear out 5-6 people in a go and break a point if you can time it just right. To bad if you are ever lucky to do that the rest of your team is still sitting back spamming into the hallways waiting for you to die,rather than following lol.


On Locker I must have ADS about 3 times







. Everything was hipfire one shot kills. I was hipfiring one shotting everyone clearing entire rooms. I feel if there were more CQ maps it would be very useful weapon. I tried using it on some other maps but it doesnt really work well. About half way through the game it looked like my whole team switched to shotgun from seeing me destroy people. We actually had a nice group following going unlike the normal scenario you describe. I think I got called hacker like 10 times that game and it was maybe the third time I used the Spas-12. It really is ridiculous whatever the percentage of the insta-kills are. It has to be like 90% one shot kill at Locker ranges.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Why are Shotguns so OP?
> 
> 
> 
> I almost feel bad using them.


My first kill streak was on zavod, underground, with a shotgun. There were a bunch of peeps going back and forth between C and D. I went down there and just laid them all down. Then i was down there for awhile till their commander did the high target thingy on me.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> On Locker I must have ADS about 3 times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Everything was hipfire one shot kills. I was hipfiring one shotting everyone clearing entire rooms. I feel if there were more CQ maps it would be very useful weapon. I tried using it on some other maps but it doesnt really work well. About half way through the game it looked like my whole team switched to shotgun from seeing me destroy people. We actually had a nice group following going unlike the normal scenario you describe. I think I got called hacker like 10 times that game and it was maybe the third time I used the Spas-12. It really is ridiculous whatever the percentage of the insta-kills are. It has to be like 90% one shot kill at Locker ranges.


lmao I know where you're coming from. Even in TDM games on BF3 if I used a shotgun and did well, next thing you know, half the enemy team starts using them. I laugh so much when that happens.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> My first kill streak was on zavod, underground, with a shotgun. There were a bunch of peeps going back and forth between C and D. I went down there and just laid them all down. Then i was down there for awhile till their commander did the high target thingy on me.


Zavod would be another brilliant map to use a Shotgun if you just plan on defending C and D. I could imagine if many people are running underground that's about as small as a Locker hallway, maybe smaller. I bet you could hold down C and D alone with a Shotgun as long as people don't start camping the roof.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> lmao I know where you're coming from. Even in TDM games on BF3 if I used a shotgun and did well, next thing you know, half the enemy team starts using them. I laugh so much when that happens.


I used to see people using them all the time and one shotting me. Even though I use the fastest weapons in the game all the time (Famas, ACR, MTAR) and I still coudn't knock a decent Shotgunner down unless he misses. So I decided to try it out and level it up. I was just laughing the whole time when you walk up to someone and blast them from hipfire; then they drop instantly.

But it was one of the first times I've seen a whole team switch to the weapon I was using. It was pretty funny. I guess if you cant beat 'em join 'em.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Somerimes when I load multiplayer, the match starts but only the loading music plays, I get no sound FX, ambiemce, etc, nothing...just the loading music keeps playing. SO I have to exit and restart


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Keep it on topic.


Yes please!

On another note related to shotguns, who here uses the shortie shotgun instead of a pistol? I do with a few of the classes and I've unlocked the entire shotgun tree using it.









Another good place to camp with the shotgun is on the China Rising map Guilin Peaks, in the caves in the middle of the map.


----------



## Elyminator

so at this point in time is it worth the money to buy bf4 or is it still pretty bug riddled


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> so at this point in time is it worth the money to buy bf4 or is it still pretty bug riddled


Worth it IMHO. Try to find a good deal though, I've seen it as low as $25 when on sale.


----------



## JJHCRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> Somerimes when I load multiplayer, the match starts but only the loading music plays, I get no sound FX, ambiemce, etc, nothing...just the loading music keeps playing. SO I have to exit and restart


Yeah its a known bug in TDM servers. It usually goes away after the first round that you play on any given server. Not sure where they are at with a fix for this though.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Yes please!
> 
> On another note related to shotguns, who here uses the shortie shotgun instead of a pistol? I do with a few of the classes and I've unlocked the entire shotgun tree using it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another good place to camp with the shotgun is on the China Rising map Guilin Peaks, in the caves in the middle of the map.


I enjoy the shorty on CQ maps, though by saying "a good place to camp" makes me think you're a butt unless you mean running and gunning the area to keep the capture point clear of enemies.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Long time since I posted a BF4 montage - well here it is - some great shots in there, check it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh snap! C4 over the wall was absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Oh snap! C4 over the wall was absolutely brilliant.


My team-mate should have waited, but he went in running - had to do it the sly way








+ I wasn't sure about what was behind the wall


----------



## Krusher33

One time I thought I was playing as a medic and press 4 to throw down a med pack but threw down a slam instead. And then later it blew up some dude in a quad. He said "noob, wut you putting a slam there for?" To which I replied "noob, wut you driving a quad there for?"

I don't remember where exactly it was but it was in some weird spot next to a wall on rogue transmission.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> One time I thought I was playing as a medic and press 4 to throw down a med pack but threw down a slam instead. And then later it blew up some dude in a quad. He said "noob, wut you putting a slam there for?" To which I replied "noob, wut you driving a quad there for?"
> 
> I don't remember where exactly it was but it was in some weird spot next to a wall on rogue transmission.


hahahahah
I've died from slams before thinking - why the hell was that there!?


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Yes please!
> 
> On another note related to shotguns, who here uses the shortie shotgun instead of a pistol? I do with a few of the classes and I've unlocked the entire shotgun tree using it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another good place to camp with the shotgun is on the China Rising map Guilin Peaks, in the caves in the middle of the map.


The shorty is fun but not all that reliable. I wasn't much of a fan of it until I got the ghost ring for it and then I started loving it but I still prefer a pistol as a sidearm.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Yes please!
> 
> On another note related to shotguns, who here uses the shortie shotgun instead of a pistol? I do with a few of the classes and I've unlocked the entire shotgun tree using it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another good place to camp with the shotgun is on the China Rising map Guilin Peaks, in the caves in the middle of the map.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shorty is fun but not all that reliable. I wasn't much of a fan of it until I got the ghost ring for it and then I started loving it but I still prefer a pistol as a sidearm.
Click to expand...

I haven't even given it a chance, since not all sidearm scenarios are super short range, Although.. if it is anything like having an M26 MASS as a sidearm, that may be brilliant.


----------



## Ghost12

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8C0COfAHHf0#t=982

Video only covers what has been seen on others many times but from roughly 16m 10sec some tests I found extremely interesting regarding sync and what we see on screen.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8C0COfAHHf0#t=982
> 
> Video only covers what has been seen on others many times but from roughly 16m 10sec some tests I found extremely interesting regarding sync and what we see on screen.


amazing video!


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I haven't even given it a chance, since not all sidearm scenarios are super short range, Although.. if it is anything like having an M26 MASS as a sidearm, that may be brilliant.


it's not nearly as effective as the M26 MASS. i'm not a fan of the shorty. it's easier to kill with a pistol unless you're close enough to bear-hug the enemy. then the shorty would work well.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

I don't think I've C4ed anything yet, but I've been killed a bunch by it

I hope C4-chopter bombing works again, I was great at it in BC2, sometimes I would even C4-chopterbomb the other chopter in mid-air...those were epic kills









It never really worked in BF3, the timing was too messed up. C4 carbombing barely worked in BF3


----------



## Robilar

Can someone please tell me why I have to start the campaign over from the beginning every time?

It shows I have completed a couple of missions and yet every time I try to play, I start at the beginning...

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/complete_zps7686f642.jpg.html


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Can someone please tell me why I have to start the campaign over from the beginning every time?
> 
> It shows I have completed a couple of missions and yet every time I try to play, I start at the beginning...
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/complete_zps7686f642.jpg.html


which 2 word answer do you prefer?
a) dice ea
b) user error


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8C0COfAHHf0#t=982
> 
> Video only covers what has been seen on others many times but from roughly 16m 10sec some tests I found extremely interesting regarding sync and what we see on screen.


Good video, it really does show how much of a mess the "Netcode" is.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Can someone please tell me why I have to start the campaign over from the beginning every time?
> 
> It shows I have completed a couple of missions and yet every time I try to play, I start at the beginning...
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/complete_zps7686f642.jpg.html


you usually press start - launches the game and then you got RESUME and START new campaign.
I think you need to be connected to the internet because I don't think any of the campaign is stored on your machine, by that I mean the saves (I could be wrong though)


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I haven't even given it a chance, since not all sidearm scenarios are super short range, Although.. if it is anything like having an M26 MASS as a sidearm, that may be brilliant.
> 
> 
> 
> it's not nearly as effective as the M26 MASS. i'm not a fan of the shorty. it's easier to kill with a pistol unless you're close enough to bear-hug the enemy. then the shorty would work well.
Click to expand...

That may be the case.. I just tried in the last game, I unloaded that thing into a guy from 5-10 ft away, and he just kept going. Ridiculous.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

So let me guess BF4 is still a giant mess & not worth buying right now? I can get BF4 right now for $20.00 but im afraid of wasting $20.00 on a pile. Should I just install BF3 and play that instead? Just looking for advice from you all who are experiencing the goods & bads of BF4


----------



## Kuivamaa

I often lose my campaign progress ,having to repeat the mission from scratch. In other news, I haven't tried the x86 client after the latest patch-should have done it earlier. Whereas the x64 one is a crashfest, x86 was rock solid. There is certainly some issue with memory allocation under 64-bit OS but I am just happy I can finally play-hell,I didn't even crash as a gunner, go figure


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> So let me guess BF4 is still a giant mess & not worth buying right now? I can get BF4 right now for $20.00 but im afraid of wasting $20.00 on a pile. Should I just install BF3 and play that instead? Just looking for advice from you all who are experiencing the goods & bads of BF4


honest opinion:
-It's better than BF3 (maps wise and graphics)
-It has loads of problems and glitches still
-Its netcode hit registry is awful (worse than BF3 for me)
-It is a lot more CPU intensive

I would pay $10-20 no more for the game right now - depending on how much you value a "new" game


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> I often lose my campaign progress ,having to repeat the mission from scratch.


Yeah me too which is a main reason I haven't finished it and probably never will even though I want the M249. It's not near good or fun enough to spend time playing parts over.

I'd take the P90 too which I loved in BF3 but seems to suck in BF4 recoil-wise.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> So let me guess BF4 is still a giant mess & not worth buying right now? I can get BF4 right now for $20.00 but im afraid of wasting $20.00 on a pile. Should I just install BF3 and play that instead? Just looking for advice from you all who are experiencing the goods & bads of BF4


It depends on who you ask I guess. There are plenty of people who have a great time and no real issues. Personally I haven't had any real issues since the 1st few weeks of release and have been having a blast.


----------



## Ghost12

Minimal to zero issues with stability, gameplay is completely another story, unless you do not consider the netcode or hit registration, the core mechanic in a first person shooter to be an issue of course and do not mind being killed for other reasons than your own ability in engagements or can balance/negate that by the fun level.


----------



## bluedevil

Just finally added my 15" Dell for BattleScreen. I gotta say, it's pretty helpful.


----------



## connectwise

Have premium, played China Rising many many times, now B-log's asking me to reinstall China Rising.




After google and trying out regedit fixes, still don't work.










Wanna kill someone
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> 
> 
> Just finally added my 15" Dell for BattleScreen. I gotta say, it's pretty helpful.


I pity the fools who told me maps aren't useful, and they're "too busy killing people". Baddies...


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> 
> 
> Just finally added my 15" Dell for BattleScreen. I gotta say, it's pretty helpful.


Ever since I done this, I can't be without. It is really, really useful.

My favorite part is when killed, and it goes through the whole dye animation/sequence, you can already be looking at the map assessing the situations and figure out where to spawn.

My 2nd favorite is you see none on your mini-map and it's quite quiet around you. Look at battlescreen and you see where they're all at without having to pull up map on your main screen.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> 
> 
> Just finally added my 15" Dell for BattleScreen. I gotta say, it's pretty helpful.


oh god how do you deal with that light on your screens


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ever since I done this, I can't be without. It is really, really useful.
> 
> My favorite part is when killed, and it goes through the whole dye animation/sequence, you can already be looking at the map assessing the situations and figure out where to spawn.
> 
> My 2nd favorite is you see none on your mini-map and it's quite quiet around you. Look at battlescreen and you see where they're all at without having to pull up map on your main screen.


Isn't there a way to do this with an iPad or Android Tablet?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ever since I done this, I can't be without. It is really, really useful.
> 
> My favorite part is when killed, and it goes through the whole dye animation/sequence, you can already be looking at the map assessing the situations and figure out where to spawn.
> 
> My 2nd favorite is you see none on your mini-map and it's quite quiet around you. Look at battlescreen and you see where they're all at without having to pull up map on your main screen.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't there a way to do this with an iPad or Android Tablet?
Click to expand...

Yup, just search for the battlelog app. I think it's also on battlelog's homepage somewhere with a link.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yup, just search for the battlelog app. I think it's also on battlelog's homepage somewhere with a link.


Yeah, I can't believe I've never used this. I'm going to see what it's like on iPad. Played commander on it a few times. Was fun, but playing as commander is so stickin' slow at times. I wish Dice had implemented a little more into the commander role for the team.

Just imagine if you could airdrop a bridge for an engineer to secure over a ravine for vehicles or airdrop some heavy stationary artillery at a capture point for suppressive AA or infantry fire. What about having some material dropped for an engineer to build a wall around a certain strategic point... OK, now I'm just going overboard :x


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> you usually press start - launches the game and then you got RESUME and START new campaign.
> I think you need to be connected to the internet because I don't think any of the campaign is stored on your machine, by that I mean the saves (I could be wrong though)


The saves are stored locally for the campaign, in a sub-folder off the Documents folder called "Battlefield 4". You can Google the full path.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> honest opinion:
> -It's better than BF3 (maps wise and graphics)
> -It has loads of problems and glitches still
> -Its netcode hit registry is awful (worse than BF3 for me)
> -It is a lot more CPU intensive
> 
> I would pay $10-20 no more for the game right now - depending on how much you value a "new" game


I more or less agree with this. Most importantly, the game is FUN to play! (for me at least)

Well worth $20 IMHO.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yep Battle Screen rocks. Got a 19" set up in portrait for it; never saw a compelling enough reason to bother with a secondary display before. Has saved my ass many times from walking around a bend into the line of sight of a tank or like 5 infantry.


----------



## Krazee

Complete BS: http://www.gamespot.com/articles/ea-defends-rocky-battlefield-4-launch/1100-6417666/

EA will not accept the fact that they messed up.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Complete BS: http://www.gamespot.com/articles/ea-defends-rocky-battlefield-4-launch/1100-6417666/
> 
> EA will not accept the fact that they messed up.


Quote:


> "Battlefield 4 has been an exceedingly successful product on both consoles and PC


That is an atrocious statement. It would be too generous to even say it was a successful product at all. Sure its playable now, and even from the start many people had no issue, but some people did have issues and still do. It's not like this game launched, everyone praised it and played happily ever after. Some games do launch that way, or close to, but this was not one of them.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Complete BS: http://www.gamespot.com/articles/ea-defends-rocky-battlefield-4-launch/1100-6417666/
> 
> EA will not accept the fact that they messed up.


I quote him on another thread, but its clearly appropriate here. He's a sleazeball, plain and simple.
Quote:


> Hilleman: That team got to ship that game when they wanted to. I don't think we really pulled it out of their hands.


----------



## Krusher33

Their definition of success is how much $$$ not how many complaints.


----------



## Krazee

I just threw the moron's name into twitter and so many tweets about this guy being complete wrong.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> 
> 
> Just finally added my 15" Dell for BattleScreen. I gotta say, it's pretty helpful.


Ok that is really neat. I have 3 18-19" LCD's in my basement. How do I set this up?

Also, if my primary monitor is 144hz and the secondary monitor is not will there be an issue?


----------



## calavera

Air superiority mode is gone from search list (although you can still find server lists I think.)
Another stupid mistake by DICE?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Ok that is really neat. I have 3 18-19" LCD's in my basement. How do I set this up?


You can also run Battle Screen on an iPad. I'm not sure about Android tablets. No need for a monitor!


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> You can also run Battle Screen on an iPad. I'm not sure about Android tablets. No need for a monitor!


That would be better. No ipad though. So essentially it moves and expands the mini map on a second display?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> That would be better. No ipad though. So essentially it moves and expands the mini map on a second display?


Yes, your full map (when you press M) is on the iPad or second monitor. I'm not sure how the 144 Hz and 60 Hz combo would work though...


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Ok that is really neat. I have 3 18-19" LCD's in my basement. How do I set this up?
> 
> 
> 
> You can also run Battle Screen on an iPad. I'm not sure about Android tablets. No need for a monitor!
Click to expand...

Commander app works good on my 1st generation Nexus 7. I imagine the battlelog map would work just as well.


----------



## Knight26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> Somerimes when I load multiplayer, the match starts but only the loading music plays, I get no sound FX, ambiemce, etc, nothing...just the loading music keeps playing. SO I have to exit and restart


This happens to me too. Drives me crazy. I haven't been able to figure out cause of the problem. I also can't get BF4 to run at all with the 14.1 driver. I'm thinking about wiping my OS and doing a fresh install since I haven't refreshed it in a year.


----------



## calavera

In multi monitor setups you just need to have your second monitor connected as an extended display. You're basically playing on your main monitor while you have battlelog open in your web browser on your secondary screen.

For tablets you just run the battlelog app while you play. It will automatically sync with your game play.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Also, if my primary monitor is 144hz and the secondary monitor is not will there be an issue?


OK, I just confirmed that you can have one monitor running 60 Hz and the other running 75 Hz. I'm not on my gaming rig right now, but I assume you can also set 60 Hz on one monitor and 144 Hz on the other in the same fashion. In the display props (right-click on desktop, choose Screen Resolution), just click on the monitor you want to set, 1 or 2, then click on the Advanced Settings link and change the monitor refresh rate.


----------



## Robilar

I loaded Battlelog on my Android tablet and it indicates no network connection. I can log into my account and see the splash screen, change loadouts etc but when I touch battlescreen on the tablet, it hangs for awhile and eventually says no connection?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I loaded Battlelog on my Android tablet and it indicates no network connection. I can log into my account and see the splash screen, change loadouts etc but when I touch battlescreen on the tablet, it hangs for awhile and eventually says no connection?


Are you actually in a game playing when you do this?


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I quote him on another thread, but its clearly appropriate here. He's a sleazeball, plain and simple.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Complete BS: http://www.gamespot.com/articles/ea-defends-rocky-battlefield-4-launch/1100-6417666/
> 
> EA will not accept the fact that they messed up.


A culture of corp greed it seems. Screw the customers as much as possible for the most amount of gains, never admit error or fault or apologize for anything unless you abs have to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> That would be better. No ipad though. So essentially it moves and expands the mini map on a second display?


I saw a tutorial on how to in this thread linked to blog forum, but that was when I still frequent this forum long time ago.

On a diff note, why don't you guys try out or play hardcore? I think it's a better game mode. Of course no mini map or battlescreen.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> A culture of corp greed it seems. Screw the customers as much as possible for the most amount of gains, never admit error or fault or apologize for anything unless you abs have to.
> I saw a tutorial on how to in this thread linked to blog forum, but that was when I still frequent this forum long time ago.


Hilleman was somebody back in the day and actually did good real work. Now he's another corporate exec scrub millionaire who is in denial about the state of his company's products.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

No it doesn't move the minimap it just gives you a live full map view of the present game in Battlelog upon hitting "Battle Screen" at the bottom. Then you just manually drag the browser window over to other display (or just browse and join from that one to begin with). F11 to full screen (Firefox).

Mini map is still useful for checking out your more immediate area; I leaved zoomed in. At first I had to keep reminding myself that the doritos etc on the full map are much farther away than on my mini.


----------



## Robilar

I got it working.

As an FYI, my primary monitor is 144hz and the secondary is a 60hz tv. Both monitors run properly at their separate refresh rates without issue.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC00304_zpsf270f415.jpg.html


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I got it working.
> 
> As an FYI, my primary monitor is 144hz and the secondary is a 60hz tv. Both monitors run properly at their separate refresh rates without issue.
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC00304_zpsf270f415.jpg.html


Best keyboard on the planet!








Nice setup all around


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Best keyboard on the planet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice setup all around


I agree. This is my second one. I wore the other one out (and dropped it once







)

I also had the original Ideazon Merc (non LED) when it was first released.

Until you try this keyboard for FPS games, it's really hard to describe. I've owned a couple of mechanical keyboards and nothing comes close to this guy.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Which Steelseries board is it exactly? And what exactly. makes it so much better for fps gaming?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I agree. This is my second one. I wore the other one out (and dropped it once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I also had the original Ideazon Merc (non LED) when it was first released.
> 
> Until you try this keyboard for FPS games, it's really hard to describe. I've owned a couple of mechanical keyboards and nothing comes close to this guy.


I currently have 3 spare ones never used since they are discontinued and never picture using anything else ever. I owned the original zboard before it. My transition to PC gaming made easy








I gave a few mechanical keyboards and gamepads(because I like W and A keys to me lined up even) a whirl but agree that nothing beats this thing. I used the original zboard for WoW initially because I needed more binds even with a gaming mouse and found it to be perfect for just about any game aside maybe RTS. Nothing really beats a normal keyboard for RTS but I am not a fan of that genre past being a casual clicker.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Which Steelseries board is it exactly? And what exactly. makes it so much better for fps gaming?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823239006

The best part about the keyboard is the butterfly keypad to the left. Very nicely placed keys, you get a lot of keys to play with that are in comfortable reach. LED, extra usb ports are nice. The rest of the keyboard is pretty subpar and even annoying at times (hate the combined 10 key pad).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I agree. This is my second one. I wore the other one out (and dropped it once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I also had the original Ideazon Merc (non LED) when it was first released.
> 
> Until you try this keyboard for FPS games, it's really hard to describe. I've owned a couple of mechanical keyboards and nothing comes close to this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> I currently have 3 spare ones never used since they are discontinued and never picture using anything else ever. I owned the original zboard before it. My transition to PC gaming made easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave a few mechanical keyboards and gamepads(because I like W and A keys to me lined up even) a whirl but agree that nothing beats this thing. I used the original zboard for WoW initially because I needed more binds even with a gaming mouse and found it to be perfect for just about any game aside maybe RTS. Nothing really beats a normal keyboard for RTS but I am not a fan of that genre past being a casual clicker.
Click to expand...

Seems to be a cult following







, love mine as well. Finally replaced my old (original) Ideazon Merc board not to long ago.


----------



## Robilar

This is why...

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/steel_zps998d0f66.jpg.html


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Seems to be a cult following
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , love mine as well. Finally replaced my old (original) Ideazon Merc board not to long ago.


A cult following is always how I have always described it....even to Steel Series many times much to my chagrin. Their response is that it wasn't as popular as they hoped with the *feedback they received at tradeshows etc.* and that they decided to go with the Apex. I don't know how they consider the Apex as a replacement but that was their words.

I know the board is still available for purchase but once those supplies are gone they are gone forever(well at least brand new).


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> This is why...
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/steel_zps998d0f66.jpg.html






That one pictured is the Ideazon original.








Worst mistake they ever made letting Steel Series buy them.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> A cult following is always how I have always described it....even to Steel Series many times much to my chagrin. Their response is that it wasn't as popular as they hoped with the *feedback they received at tradeshows etc.* and that they decided to go with the Apex. I don't know how they consider the Apex as a replacement but that was their words.
> 
> I know the board is still available for purchase but once those supplies are gone they are gone forever(well at least brand new).
> 
> That one pictured is the Ideazon original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worst mistake they ever made letting Steel Series buy them.


That was my first merc stealth (and second Ideazon merc keyboard).

I'm tempted to pick a spare up off Amazon and pack it away. Once it and the Microsoft Sidewinder mice are gone (X5 or the original), I would be hard pressed to stay with FPS games. No one seems to use the sidewinder mice either. They are perfect for medium to big hands and have the best side button placement of any mouse I have ever used.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I'm tempted to pick a spare up off Amazon and pack it away. Once it and the Microsoft Sidewinder mice are gone (X5 or the original), I would be hard pressed to stay with FPS games. No one seems to use the sidewinder mice either. They are perfect for medium to big hands and have the best side button placement of any mouse I have ever used.


I feel exactly the same way. Thankfully I only need the keyboard to function as a basic HID device(no need to remap anything) because I would probably quit gaming on PC if I was forced to use a normal keyboard. I have been assimilated and there is no going back.

I will have to check out that mouse because I am far from what I would consider satisfied with the g700s and the g602 I only use for MOBA/MMO games.


----------



## jetpuck73

My battle station.


----------



## Thoth420

Here is mine. Sometimes my tablet and laptop are on there too so that is why my desk choice was so extreme. I am also very short and this is adjustable to fit my height. Plans to add a second monitor shortly.

Apologies for the terrible IQ the s4 camera is terrible.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I feel exactly the same way. Thankfully I only need the keyboard to function as a basic HID device(no need to remap anything) because I would probably quit gaming on PC if I was forced to use a normal keyboard. I have been assimilated and there is no going back.
> 
> I will have to check out that mouse because I am far from what I would consider satisfied with the g700s and the g602 I only use for MOBA/MMO games.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I feel exactly the same way. Thankfully I only need the keyboard to function as a basic HID device(no need to remap anything) because I would probably quit gaming on PC if I was forced to use a normal keyboard. I have been assimilated and there is no going back.
> 
> I will have to check out that mouse because I am far from what I would consider satisfied with the g700s and the g602 I only use for MOBA/MMO games.


It's one of those mice that no one ever really tried. I love it. The original can be found online for $30. The newer, cheaper version, the X5 is the same body without the weights and the trim but it has a 1000hz poll rate. Both are amazing. The original also comes with 3 extra sets of teflon feet.


----------



## Thoth420

I actually really like that. I assume the scroll wheel does not tilt left and right though. Can all of those buttons be remapped to a keyboard key via software?


----------



## EVILNOK

In a Reddit thread a few months back me and some others asked about loadout presets. 1 of the devs mentioned he would look into it and today developer DarkLord7854 posted this:



Here is a link to the thread with more pics if interested:

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1xqss9/battlelog_loadout_sneak_peek_3_no_etapromises/


----------



## Krusher33

Here's mine


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I actually really like that. I assume the scroll wheel does not tilt left and right though. Can all of those buttons be remapped to a keyboard key via software?


Yes, the sidewinder software while not stellar allows remapping.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01203_zpse4c4db13.jpg.html

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01206_zps6ffbb31f.jpg.html


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Guys there are (many) threads for chatting about all this other stuff and posting pics of your setup.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> In a Reddit thread a few months back me and some others asked about loadout presets. 1 of the devs mentioned he would look into it and today developer DarkLord7854 posted this:
> 
> Here is a link to the thread with more pics if interested:
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1xqss9/battlelog_loadout_sneak_peek_3_no_etapromises/


Sweet thanks +rep


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Guys there are (many) threads for chatting about all this other stuff and posting pics of your setup.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> In a Reddit thread a few months back me and some others asked about loadout presets. 1 of the devs mentioned he would look into it and today developer DarkLord7854 posted this:
> 
> Here is a link to the thread with more pics if interested:
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1xqss9/battlelog_loadout_sneak_peek_3_no_etapromises/
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet thanks +rep
Click to expand...

Even though the keyboard, mouse, extra monitor were meant to improve our BF4 play styles?


----------



## Thoth420

Is there still a patch rolling out today?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Is there still a patch rolling out today?


Yes.

https://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065224950421698/


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> https://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065224950421698/


Thank you sir


----------



## Ghost12

Feb 13 PC Game Update Notes
-General stability improvements
-Fix for an issue where spawning into, or switching to, a gunner seat in an IFV/MBT sometimes could cause the game to crash
-Fix for missing sound in Team/Squad Deathmatch
-Fix for an issue in the Defuse game mode, where a bomb carrier would be permanently spotted
-Decreased the rate at which the kill card would incorrectly display 0 health, while the enemy was clearly alive
-Fixed an invisible wall that was incorrectly positioned in one of the fallen concrete pipes on Zavod 311
-Fix for an issue where bullet impact sounds weren't properly matching the actual number of impacts
-Fix for an issue where the "Draw" message would not display on-screen once a Conquest round ended with both teams having the same amount of tickets
-Fix for a game crash that could occur when spectating a player in a vehicle
-Fix for an issue where long IDs wouldn't scroll on dog tags
-Fix for missing grass physics in terrain

Mantle
-Fix for a crash that would occur when activating full screen in portrait mode
-Fix for stuttering that could appear during video sequences on multi-GPU PCs
-Fix for a memory system leak that could cause stalls, which would result in frames taking longer to process
-Reduced the amount of stalls that occurred when running with high graphics setting that require more GPU memory than is currently available
-Fixed screenshots on multi-GPU PCs
-Players now have to explicitly enable Mantle, as it is no longer enabled by default

Left the netcode as is, working as intended lol its un-important


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Feb 13 PC Game Update Notes
> -General stability improvements
> -Fix for an issue where spawning into, or switching to, a gunner seat in an IFV/MBT sometimes could cause the game to crash
> -Fix for missing sound in Team/Squad Deathmatch
> -Fix for an issue in the Defuse game mode, where a bomb carrier would be permanently spotted
> -Decreased the rate at which the kill card would incorrectly display 0 health, while the enemy was clearly alive
> -Fixed an invisible wall that was incorrectly positioned in one of the fallen concrete pipes on Zavod 311
> -Fix for an issue where bullet impact sounds weren't properly matching the actual number of impacts
> -Fix for an issue where the "Draw" message would not display on-screen once a Conquest round ended with both teams having the same amount of tickets
> -Fix for a game crash that could occur when spectating a player in a vehicle
> -Fix for an issue where long IDs wouldn't scroll on dog tags
> -Fix for missing grass physics in terrain
> 
> Mantle
> -Fix for a crash that would occur when activating full screen in portrait mode
> *-Fix for stuttering that could appear during video sequences on multi-GPU PCs*
> -Fix for a memory system leak that could cause stalls, which would result in frames taking longer to process
> -Reduced the amount of stalls that occurred when running with high graphics setting that require more GPU memory than is currently available
> -Fixed screenshots on multi-GPU PCs
> -Players now have to explicitly enable Mantle, as it is no longer enabled by default
> 
> Left the netcode as is, working as intended lol its un-important


The servers have not updated yet to the latest patch, but in test range Mantle does not stutter anymore on my configuration. Hopefully works well in multiplayer


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> The servers have not updated yet to the latest patch, but in test range Mantle does not stutter anymore on my configuration. Hopefully works well in multiplayer


+1 good for mantle users, as for the rest of the patch the majority of it clearly only fixes what they already broke by patching patches.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> +1 good for mantle users, as for the rest of the patch the majority of it clearly only fixes what they already broke by patching patches.


I just want to see no more 0 heath kills. It's nice that mantle doesn't stutter as much anymore, still waiting for the optimized version for tahiti core. DX does run faster than mantle in campaign


----------



## hotwheels1997

I won't be able to try the patch till the evening after school,how is Mantle performance with 7950 if anybody has tried it?
Is the flog removed and are the FPS dips out of the game as well? How is the VRAM usage,is it still maxxed out?


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

I wouldn't be surprised if the patch broke something else in the game...


----------



## Kosai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> I won't be able to try the patch till the evening after school,how is Mantle performance with 7950 if anybody has tried it?
> Is the flog removed and are the FPS dips out of the game as well? How is the VRAM usage,is it still maxxed out?


I want to know this as well, Im going to try to test it right now, but I would like if someone could confirm if the fog has been fixed?


----------



## velocityx

I donno why are they mentioning that they fixed something for multi gpu users when I cant even enable crossfire in mantle it ends up in huge crash and they said multi gpu is not supported yet.

I wonder how long do I have to keep the second card disabled just to play bf4. because its not that i have to disable crossfire, I have to entirely disable second gpu in system manager for mantle to work correctly on one gpu.


----------



## Kosai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kosai*
> 
> I want to know this as well, Im going to try to test it right now, but I would like if someone could confirm if the fog has been fixed?


I can confirm, *fog with mantle* is still present.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kosai*
> 
> I can confirm, *fog with mantle* is still present.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if the patch broke something else in the game...


----------



## Jack Mac

There's no software that lets me downclock my card when on 14.1, or I'd be using it now...


----------



## keiko1

Was looking forwards to todays patch after the last december patch broke my game , rubberbanding is whats changed for me . Game was fine (except for the crashes) , i could play it , now tho its unplayable . The latest patch hasnt fixed it for me . Is there anyone else out there that has had the thing happen to them?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keiko1*
> 
> Was looking forwards to todays patch after the last december patch broke my game , rubberbanding is whats changed for me . Game was fine (except for the crashes) , i could play it , now tho its unplayable . The latest patch hasnt fixed it for me . Is there anyone else out there that has had the thing happen to them?


I only see it in certain servers. Are you joining the same server over and over again? What's your ping like?

I had a couple of new things happened to me last night. The first time, I was in a tank and the driver drove off the bridge by accident. We fall in water, I got out but I guess I got killed by the tank. When I respawned in... the game just froze. The pc was fine, I could alt-tab out and do things. The battlescreen just stayed as is with the control points that were being captured at the moment the game froze was just blinking. There were no player indicators on the map though. That's the first time that happened to me in 300+ hours.

And then in the next game, played a full round, but when it was supposed to switch to splash screen for new map, the screen went black, not even a cursor. The battlescreen was still displaying for old map. Usually when i crash the battlescreen would go to a "lost connection" type screen, but it didn't this time. My 1st time of that too.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keiko1*
> 
> Was looking forwards to todays patch after the last december patch broke my game , rubberbanding is whats changed for me . Game was fine (except for the crashes) , i could play it , now tho its unplayable . The latest patch hasnt fixed it for me . Is there anyone else out there that has had the thing happen to them?


I don't know about rubberbanding being an issue anymore, but I have been getting the Killed in Action thing more often than normal. For example, I was playing a couple nights ago and I was running for cover. Just got around a boulder in the middle of nowhere with no vehicles or enemies in site and I just fell over dead with 68 HP left... weird. Also, not sure if more people are hacking now, but I'm constantly being killed by headshots (single shot on normal servers) from long distances with Assault Class weapons. Maybe I just suck...


----------



## keiko1

Ive tried random servers after the 20th dec my game was broke its a known issue . My ping is very good tested all that its not an issue with my connection or system its the damn game .It was fine on release except for all the crashes , i could play it but now its just unplayable unless everyone stands still lol. I HOPE THAT DICE HAVE LEARNT THERE MISTAKE FROM THIS GAME ! because its an excellent game when it works and they have only really done them selves harm with whatever strategy they took for this release . Come on dice i really want to play this game after all i did pay for it and premium and so i deserve the right to have a playable game !Sorry for the moan lol


----------



## EliteReplay

guys how is the patch working can you put your thoughts?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Not home right now, how big is the patch?


----------



## Krusher33

I forgot to turn teamviewer on my gaming rig.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Even though the keyboard, mouse, extra monitor were meant to improve our BF4 play styles?


Um yes? A few posts of debatable relevance are fine (and I don't really see the mods posting "stay on topic" in here like in other threads) but that was pages and pages of "other stuff" and this thread-like most here-gets long enough as it is. Pics of a keyboard digress into pics of Battle Stations and before long I wonder what section I'm in.

Edit: So no Bronze Battle pack today? What gives?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Um yes? A few posts of debatable relevance are fine (and I don't really see the mods posting "stay on topic" in here like in other threads) but that was pages and pages of "other stuff" and this thread-like most here-gets long enough as it is. Pics of a keyboard digress into pics of Battle Stations and before long I wonder what section I'm in.
> 
> Edit: So no Bronze Battle pack today? What gives?


The patch probably broke the daily pack giveaway.
















I think the monitor posts were appropriate. It was useful information for the people playing the game. The keyboard and mouse stuff not so much. It all boils down to personal preference. I don't use laser mice for FPS, period. Optical sensors are better suited for playing BF4 and are FAR superior for CS:S and CS:GO. My brand of choice for mice is Logitech (former MX518 and current G400s owner, both optical). I've been playing optical only since about 2005.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Not home right now, how big is the patch?


*394.08mb.*


----------



## keikei

*Battlefield 4 Patch Notes: PC and R25 Server 2/13/14
February 13, 2014*

Categories Patch Notes

band-aidFeb 13 PC Game Update Notes
-General stability improvements
-Fix for an issue where spawning into, or switching to, a gunner seat in an IFV/MBT sometimes could cause the game to crash
-Fix for missing sound in Team/Squad Deathmatch
-Fix for an issue in the Defuse game mode, where a bomb carrier would be permanently spotted
-Decreased the rate at which the kill card would incorrectly display 0 health, while the enemy was clearly alive
-Fix for an invisible wall that was incorrectly present in one of the fallen concrete pipes on Zavod 311
-Fix for an issue where bullet impact sounds weren't properly matching the actual number of impacts
-Fix for an issue where the "Draw" message would not display on-screen once a Conquest round ended with both teams having the same amount of tickets
-Fix for an issue where long IDs wouldn't scroll on dog tags
-Fix for missing grass physics in terrain

*Mantle*
-Fix for a crash that would occur when activating full screen in portrait mode
-Fix for stuttering that could appear during video sequences on multi-GPU PCs
-Fix for a memory system leak that could cause stalls, which would result in frames taking longer to process
-Reduced the amount of stalls that occurred when running with high graphics setting that require more GPU memory than is currently available
-Fixed screenshots on multi-GPU PCs

*R25 Server Update*
-Fix for several server crashes
-Fixed an issue where the maxSpectatorCount value of 4 was enforced on all presets
-Fix for an issue where players using the iOS/Android Commander App weren't able to connect to games


----------



## BleepyEvans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> *Battlefield 4 Patch Notes: PC
> -Decreased the rate at which the kill card would incorrectly display 0 health, while the enemy was clearly alive*


Is it me or does this mean that nothing about this issue has been fixed at all and they have just tweaked something so it happens less often (but still occurs)?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BleepyEvans*
> 
> Is it me or does this mean that nothing about this issue has been fixed at all and they have just tweaked something so it happens less often (but still occurs)?


Another sticking plaster on the sticking plaster, remains to see how plays out. I currently have zero incentive to play the game. 365hrs in, has been definitely the most frustrating game have ever played. Maybe next week when the dlc drops and a look at Op Metro, until the nostalgic view of games gone by is ruined by the net code and play it on bf3 instead.


----------



## Aparition

Servers acting oddly.
Joined conquest server that was actually running obliteration.

Also 6 hackers in 15 minutes. PB was going crazy!


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Servers acting oddly.
> Joined conquest server that was actually running obliteration.
> 
> Also 6 hackers in 15 minutes. PB was going crazy!


There was a server notification on battlelog regarding the speed/connection. Releasing the patch, while still keeping the servers online is gonna slow everything down. Which is what im experiencing right now.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The patch probably broke the daily pack giveaway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the monitor posts were appropriate. It was useful information for the people playing the game. The keyboard and mouse stuff not so much. It all boils down to personal preference. I don't use laser mice for FPS, period. Optical sensors are better suited for playing BF4 and are FAR superior for CS:S and CS:GO. My brand of choice for mice is Logitech (former MX518 and current G400s owner, both optical). I've been playing optical only since about 2005.


Well the monitor posts definitely because they were re. Battle Screen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BleepyEvans*
> 
> Is it me or does this mean that nothing about this issue has been fixed at all and they have just tweaked something so it happens less often (but still occurs)?


Just more evidence that there are fundamental underlying flaws with the game/code somehow. All they can do is put band aids on it it seems.

I still play and enjoy but it's really too bad.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Game is so completely broken after the patch now. EVERY server lags and has rubber banding regardless of pings. My game actually freezes while playing and I can get killed during this period as well.

Suck a fat one, DICE.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> There was a server notification on battlelog regarding the speed/connection. Releasing the patch, while still keeping the servers online is gonna slow everything down. Which is what im experiencing right now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Game is so completely broken after the patch now. EVERY server lags and has rubber banding regardless of pings. My game actually freezes while playing and I can get killed during this period as well.
> 
> Suck a fat one, DICE.


Dude, look at keikei's post... if you're playing then you'll no to look up where the announcements are in battlelog. Says they are rolling out patches for servers in which will cause some downtime. Just give it a few more hours and try again.


----------



## BleepyEvans

I'm starting the lose interest in this game now, this DLC cant come quick enough.
I've even started doing work before even thinking about playing the game, is something wrong with me?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Dude, look at keikei's post... if you're playing then you'll no to look up where the announcements are in battlelog. Says they are rolling out patches for servers in which will cause some downtime. Just give it a few more hours and try again.


Yes I'm aware of announcements. It isn't there anymore on my screen. I saw it roughly 6 hours ago so I would assume the server patching is done.


----------



## keikei

Its official:*
Battlefield 4 Second Assault arrives February 18*


----------



## eAT5

394.08mb patch 11:45 am cst


----------



## connectwise

O dice....


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yes I suppose we should withhold total judgment until the patching process is complete (plus more people have had a chance to try).

I will also be checking for a Punkbuster update with PBSetup though I just did just check yesterday and it found one.


----------



## keikei

Well, just picked up premium for *$37.50*, with coupon. expires Feb 14, 10am EST. http://www.dealzon.com/deals/cheap-battlefield-4#bf4-premium-pc
The site is real time, so it changes every few days or so. The coupon is for greenmangaming.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Its official:*
> Battlefield 4 Second Assault arrives February 18*


Cant wait to see how they butchered Firestorm and Caspian, although Caspian was terrible in BF3. But now with added: Undestructible Wall.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Its official:*
> Battlefield 4 Second Assault arrives February 18*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait to see how they butchered Firestorm and Caspian, although Caspian was terrible in BF3. But now with added: Undestructible Wall.
Click to expand...

Plenty of Xbox One videos showcasing all the 2nd assault maps to give you an idea.

Is that release for Premium members or for everyone?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Cant wait to see how they butchered Firestorm and Caspian, although Caspian was terrible in BF3. But now with added: Undestructible Wall.


Agreed, that stonewall dramatically changes the map, but I think that is what DICE intended. Its not 100% copy/paste. they've 'improved' it.


----------



## hamzta09

Mantle
Fix for a crash that would occur when activating full screen in portrait mode
Fix for stuttering that could appear during video sequences on multi-GPU PCs
Fix for a memory system leak that could cause stalls, which would result in frames taking longer to process
Reduced the amount of stalls that occurred when running with high graphics setting that require more GPU memory than is currently available
Fixed screenshots on multi-GPU PCs


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Plenty of Xbox One videos showcasing all the 2nd assault maps to give you an idea.
> 
> Is that release for Premium members or for everyone?


FEB 18th date is for premium. Non-premium is March 4th.


----------



## daguardian

PB is killing it


----------



## frickfrock999

What's the best/most powerful rocket launcher for taking down tanks?


----------



## Ghost12

Confirmed also a late March release for naval strike, considering all work on dlc was supposedly halted until the game was fixed is a remarkably quick schedule. They must consider the game fixed. I saw not long a go a release schedule that all the games dlc would be out this year leaving 2015 blank, which may coincide with the fact a police themed rumoured battlefield game is due out this year.


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Well, just picked up premium for *$37.50*, with coupon. expires Feb 14, 10am EST. http://www.dealzon.com/deals/cheap-battlefield-4#bf4-premium-pc
> The site is real time, so it changes every few days or so. The coupon is for greenmangaming.


well i just tried to use that coupon and gmg wont take either of my cards as payment... -___-


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> What's the best/most powerful rocket launcher for taking down tanks?


Well, i've used an RPG to kill a tank with 2 hits directly in the back.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> well i just tried to use that coupon and gmg wont take either of my cards as payment... -___-


did you activate your account by checking your email?


----------



## keiko1

lol FIXED EA / DICE must have a strange definition of fixed unless they plan to have it all sewn up by the end of march ? Halting production of maps was obviously a load of baloney


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Feb 13 PC Game Update Notes
> 
> -Decreased the rate at which the kill card would incorrectly display 0 health, while the enemy was clearly alive
> -Fix for an issue where bullet impact sounds weren't properly matching the actual number of impacts
> 
> Left the netcode as is, working as intended lol its un-important


Well those 2 are very good news (if they are true). But seeing the last several posts doesn't have me to optimistic.. lol


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keiko1*
> 
> lol FIXED EA / DICE must have a strange definition of fixed unless they plan to have it all sewn up by the end of march ? Halting production of maps was obviously a load of baloney


Agreed. We all know baloney when we see it.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Confirmed also a late March release for naval strike, considering all work on dlc was supposedly halted until the game was fixed is a remarkably quick schedule. They must consider the game fixed. I saw not long a go a release schedule that all the games dlc would be out this year leaving 2015 blank, which may coincide with the fact a police themed rumoured battlefield game is due out this year.


What? A cops and robbers game based in a desert like 99% of the BF maps?


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> What's the best/most powerful rocket launcher for taking down tanks?


I like the RPG the best, almost 1000 kills with it. Couple of shots to the back of the tank usually does the trick.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I don't know; at least from the preview video I like all the changes and additions to Caspian.

Yeah for taking out armor hit location is most important really (back and treads weakest, also the very top/turret if you can manage). Other than that just check the damage stats for each. So when in a tank against tank battle and you guys are directly facing each other always aim and hit as high as you can. Aim low for treads if facing their side.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> What? A cops and robbers game based in a desert like 99% of the BF maps?


http://www.computerandvideogames.com/447888/police-themed-battlefield-5-release-date-set-for-2014-release-report-claims/ this lol

and I agree with this video 100%

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ax9Vuu7aKjI


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> What's the best/most powerful rocket launcher for taking down tanks?


RPG does the most damage unless the target is laser designated, then Javelin does the most.


----------



## keikei

I can't wait to spam nades in Metro...ah the memories.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Cant wait to see how they butchered Firestorm and Caspian, although Caspian was terrible in BF3. But now with added: Undestructible Wall.


They don't need to do anything to Firestorm to butcher it, it's always been terrible. Basically, if you're not in a vehicle, you're going nowhere on CQ, Rush is dominated by the CAS Planes, and TDM is just mediocre on Firestorm.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Well, i've used an RPG to kill a tank with 2 hits directly in the back.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> RPG does the most damage unless the target is laser designated, then Javelin does the most.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BusterOddo*
> 
> I like the RPG the best, almost 1000 kills with it. Couple of shots to the back of the tank usually does the trick.


Awesome! Thank you both. +Rep.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Awesome! Thank you both. +Rep.


Also the angle you hit them at has a lot to do with the amount of damage you will do. Hitting the back does the most damage. I found this chart to show the damage to each side but there are also the angles to take into consideration. In a head on confrontation you want to angle a front corner towards the enemy fire to receive the least damage from them. Then hope 1 isn't behind you.









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955064770312589472/

concerning angles:

http://forum.symthic.com/battlefield-4-technical-discussion/5948-tank-armour-at-an-angle/


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Titan mode to be introduced with the Naval Strike expansion pack:


----------



## keikei

I never played the futuristic bf, how does titan mode work?


----------



## Jack Mac

I don't like the sound of "Operation Mortar."


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I never played the futuristic bf, how does titan mode work?


Watch this video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0x9m58Vol1c

Without a doubt the best game mode in all of the Battlefield series.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Confirmed also a late March release for naval strike, considering all work on dlc was supposedly halted until the game was fixed is a remarkably quick schedule. They must consider the game fixed.


Just cause they halted DLC's development doesn't mean there weren't any done already. 2nd assault was already done. Naval strike, i bet it was done already as well. Albeit they probably have bugs still.

In fact I think I remember them saying future DLC developments were halted but those that are done will be released as scheduled.
Quote:


> I saw not long a go a release schedule that all the games dlc would be out this year leaving 2015 blank, which may coincide with the fact a police themed rumoured battlefield game is due out this year.


I think that was someone's spoof video?


----------



## fashric

Awesome can't play 5 minutes now without the sound loop crash was fine before. Do they even know *** they are doing.


----------



## Thoth420

Yay no netcode fix so they are now resorting to ball face lies. Uninstalling this mess.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> Awesome can't play 5 minutes now without the sound loop crash was fine before. Do they even know *** they are doing.


Directly from battlelog-

WE'RE CURRENTLY ROLLING OUT A NEW PC GAME UPDATE AND YOU MAY EXPERIENCE SOME DOWNTIME

Until they are done rolling out the server updates its to be expected. At least wait til they are done to complain.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I never played the futuristic bf, how does titan mode work?


You just spam nades at the thing. You're a natural!

In other news, I added a skull and crossbones keycap on the tilde (console) of my mech cause every time I accidentally hit it trying to quickly change weapon I die.


----------



## connectwise

nope, everything's fine.


----------



## erocker

Everyone remember to update Punkbuster.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erocker*
> 
> Everyone remember to update Punkbuster.


I am just going to hang myself instead. Maybe next life..


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I am just going to hang myself instead. Maybe next life..


lol fed up with it? Give it a break for a while, most of my friends list is constantly offline which tells its own story. I am having a break also, been getting my ass handed to me in Hawken, Planetside 2 and Insurgency2 instead but is far less frustrating.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I am just going to hang myself instead. Maybe next life..


lol thanks for the laugh


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> lol fed up with it? Give it a break for a while, most of my friends list is constantly offline which tells its own story. I am having a break also, been getting my ass handed to me in Hawken, Planetside 2 and Insurgency2 instead but is far less frustrating.


It is more being fed up with the lies and half truths, my time played pretty much reflects that. I have been waiting for a patch that does something with the netcode because MLG mom's basement apparently loses packets but only from DICE. I have been playing PS2 in the mean time and what an awesome game and after playing it for a few weeks I can't see how anyone would believe the crap excuses that came up to explain the mess that is BF4.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> lol thanks for the laugh


Haha no worries I was hoping nobody would take me seriously.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> -Fix for missing sound in Team/Squad Deathmatch


Why you lie DICE? Why?


----------



## axizor

I'm not getting stuttering with Mantle anymore









Also, flatline 98-100% gpu usage is sooooooo nice







Siege 64mp, ~70% CPU Usage


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> You just spam nades at the thing. You're a natural!
> 
> In other news, I added a skull and crossbones keycap on the tilde (console) of my mech cause every time I accidentally hit it trying to quickly change weapon I die.


You can't map to your mouse?


----------



## EVILNOK

I just played a pretty fun match on Zavod. The enemy team had a pretty decent scout chopper pilot so it felt even better doing this (notice the mini-map at the 28-29 second mark)


----------



## eAT5

Game worked really good for me, now it hangs on map loading 100% broke here.

UPDATE EDIT:

my buddy SEC9-HAVOKMR2 fixed it for me

i uninstalled ESN sonar then re-installed it

then

i erased

C:\Users\eat5\Documents\Battlefield 4

reloaded game

re-do settings

game loads fine...

if it works for you thank

SEC9-HAVOKMR2


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> You can't map to your mouse?


No I'm saying I am frantically trying to hit the 1 key sometimes 2 to switch to main gun or pistol and I accidentally hit tilde right next to 1 which brings down the console and then I'm screwed.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> No I'm saying I am frantically trying to hit the 1 key sometimes 2 to switch to main gun or pistol and I accidentally hit tilde right next to 1 which brings down the console and then I'm screwed.


Right, but why not map to your mouse?

I only use my kb for entry/exit, spotting, giving orders, boost and of course wasd.
I use my mouse for all weapons switching, seat switching, countermeasures, nade spamming, prone, etc.

Oh when in an LAV I do have to use the kb (1) to get back into the driver seat.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

If there is a bind for console (~ key) e.g. where you would type perfoverlayvisible 1 then I do not know of it. I even asked the author of one of those standalone bind/settings utilities over at TPU and he agreed a good idea to add a disable console option but didn't know how to do it and wasn't sure possible.

I just hit the damn thing again though was able to recover in time. No other problems btw...


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Domination and TDM officially unplayable. 50% or more players using ESP that was released last week. Sad.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

I'm actually enjoying the game again which I didn't expect. It's running great............................... except I have now had two RSOD's, which until this patch as of today I've never had since the game launched


----------



## Jodiuh

Patched, bought Premium, crashed 4x in an hour w/ the sound loop. This is getting ridiculous. Last night I played for 5 hours w/ no crashes.

Premium is $37.50 @ GMG: http://www.overclock.net/t/1466987/green-man-gaming-battlefield-4-premium-37-50/0_30


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Patched, bought Premium, crashed 4x in an hour w/ the sound loop. This is getting ridiculous. Last night I played for 5 hours w/ no crashes.
> 
> Premium is $37.50 @ GMG: http://www.overclock.net/t/1466987/green-man-gaming-battlefield-4-premium-37-50/0_30


Weird, I bought premium last Saturday and have only had 2 crashes where it looks like the game is loading but is just stuck. If you want cheaper premium and you're in UK simplyCDkeys has it for £25


----------



## Stash9876

This patch made it unplayable for me. I tried a handful of different servers and I got the sound loop within a few seconds of joining each one. The game had been running very well for me before this patch.


----------



## Jodiuh

Good. Hopefully, it's wide spread enough that DICE fixes this fast.

We are 3+ months into this and it's easily the most unstable game I've ever played.


----------



## Krusher33

They probably think people will just switch to Titanfall.


----------



## ihatelolcats

i only get crashes occasionally when exiting the game. then it doesnt bother me


----------



## By-Tor

This may have already been posted, but a good watch.

http://youtu.be/8C0COfAHHf0


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> This may have already been posted, but a good watch.
> 
> http://youtu.be/8C0COfAHHf0


nice! that pretty much sums up my experience in any type of gameplay


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> This may have already been posted, but a good watch.
> 
> http://youtu.be/8C0COfAHHf0


The netcode is the most horrendous in any FPS I've played and that's going back to 1998, there was link posted in another BF4 thread that goes into detail on hitbox tracking/updating and apparently it's not even half of what games like Quake or CS 1.6 have which explains why there's so much weird stuff going on with kills and hit detection. It's pretty absymal that in 2014 and 6 iterations later of the battlefield series they can't sort out their netcode


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Battlefield 4 in a nutshell:


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Battlefield 4 in a nutshell:


Amazing


----------



## Akadaka

I stopped playing this game it got boring.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> The netcode is the most horrendous in any FPS I've played and that's going back to 1998, there was link posted in another BF4 thread that goes into detail on hitbox tracking/updating and apparently it's not even half of what games like Quake or CS 1.6 have which explains why there's so much weird stuff going on with kills and hit detection. It's pretty absymal that in 2014 and 6 iterations later of the battlefield series they can't sort out their netcode


Agreed!

But I have to wonder, does it have anything to with the hosting servers?

I remember when BC2 Beta/release came out there were major hit-reg issues, much worse than BF4. In the end it came down to server providers skimping on hardware and/or overloading servers -they simply couldn't handle the game.

Anyone know how you can check on the hardware of certain servers, or even this is possible?


----------



## Ghost12

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdRvn9tDRDo

Good video, I like this guy, is a bit out there but seems genuine. Interesting reveal if to be believed the only people Ea sponsored to the bf4 reveal were cod community players.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Battlefield 4 in a nutshell:


It's probably a hack. Not that I haven't had my fair share of netcode mischief (full mag on a target from 10m away and nothing registering).


----------



## RexKobra

From all the complaints, Dice better hurry up with the Fixes because Titanfall is almost here. With all media I've been watching, Titanfall looks amazing and is sure to have a strong player base.

I have zero problems with BF4 but anticipate that I'll be moving over to Titanfall in order to try something different. Much of gameplay I've seen reminds me of the original Unreal Tournament, a game that I couldn't get enough of.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Scumbag DICE... They say they fixed the sound bug, but I had no sound on the first TDM game I joined post-patch. Grumblegrumble...


----------



## Ghost12

delete


----------



## Sheyster

I played about 2 hours last night. Still lots of rubber banding at times, especially on the Railroad conquest map. It's really so annoying to fly a heli and have the screen jerk around every few seconds...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> The netcode is the most horrendous in any FPS I've played and that's going back to 1998, there was link posted in another BF4 thread that goes into detail on hitbox tracking/updating and apparently it's not even half of what games like Quake or CS 1.6 have which explains why there's so much weird stuff going on with kills and hit detection. It's pretty absymal that in 2014 and 6 iterations later of the battlefield series they can't sort out their netcode


BF4 server = 10 Hz (10 server to client data updates per second)

CS:S = Typical 66 Hz (known as tic rate in CS circles)

CS:GO = 64 tic standard, configurable up to 128.

So a high-end CS:GO 128 tic server exchanges over 12x more data packets per second with a client than a BF4 server does. This is a basic explanation. There are other factors such as packet size, engine prediction, etc. BF was just not designed to provide great bullet registration. Hit boxes are never where they should be on the client side due to the lack of data flowing from the server to the client, and vice-versa.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> From all the complaints, Dice better hurry up with the Fixes because Titanfall is almost here. With all media I've been watching, Titanfall looks amazing and is sure to have a strong player base.
> 
> I have zero problems with BF4 but anticipate that I'll be moving over to Titanfall in order to try something different. Much of gameplay I've seen reminds me of the original Unreal Tournament, a game that I couldn't get enough of.


^ This. I've not had a huge issue with BF4 but I have no problem leaving it for a better developed game with somewhat similar gameplay.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> BF4 server = 10 Hz (10 server to client data updates per second)
> 
> CS:S = Typical 66 Hz (known as tic rate in CS circles)
> 
> CS:GO = 64 tic standard, configurable up to 128.
> 
> So a high-end CS:GO 128 tic server exchanges over 12x more data packets per second with a client than a BF4 server does. This is a basic explanation. There are other factors such as packet size, engine prediction, etc. BF was just not designed to provide great bullet registration. Hit boxes are never where they should be on the client side due to the lack of data flowing from the server to the client, and vice-versa.


i think ticket rate on bf4 is intended to be like this, just to prevent people killing you with a pistol from far away distance, and stuff like that, with a higher ticket rate the hit would be basically instant hit.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> BF was just not designed to provide great bullet registration. Hit boxes are never where they should be on the client side due to the lack of data flowing from the server to the client, and vice-versa.


Shows how absolutely stupid EA/Dice are to design an FPS with a third rate core mechanic essential to FPS


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i think ticket rate on bf4 is intended to be like this, just to prevent people killing you with a pistol from far away distance, and stuff like that, with a higher ticket rate the hit would be basically instant hit.


I'm going to take a guess and say that the packet sizes in BF4 are much larger than in CS:GO. I think the problem is the overall design. 10 updates per second, IMHO, is way too low. They should have at least 3 to 4 times that many. Then again, these are two VERY different games. BF4 is more complex (infantry/air/sea combat). The people at DICE are not stupid, but maybe they're just trying to do too much. When you do too much, something's gotta give.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> From all the complaints, Dice better hurry up with the Fixes because Titanfall is almost here. With all media I've been watching, Titanfall looks amazing and is sure to have a strong player base.
> 
> I have zero problems with BF4 but anticipate that I'll be moving over to Titanfall in order to try something different. Much of gameplay I've seen reminds me of the original Unreal Tournament, a game that I couldn't get enough of.


Titanfall is EA so I don't think they're concerned.


----------



## Knight26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> From all the complaints, Dice better hurry up with the Fixes because Titanfall is almost here. With all media I've been watching, Titanfall looks amazing and is sure to have a strong player base.
> 
> I have zero problems with BF4 but anticipate that I'll be moving over to Titanfall in order to try something different. Much of gameplay I've seen reminds me of the original Unreal Tournament, a game that I couldn't get enough of.


Just got my Titanfall beta code in my email so I guess I'm giving BF4 a break for awhile. BF4 has just been to hit or miss for me. About half the time I thoroughly enjoy playing, but rest of the time I'm so annoyed by the many glitches that it takes away from the experience of game. I hope Titanfall runs well though.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Unless tickerate was higher in BF3, I don't think it's the root of all evil. In BF3 usually you can actually tell you're being shot at - in BF4 I often just go 100-0 on my screen, without a headshot, within a frame.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Unless tickerate was higher in BF3, I don't think it's the root of all evil. In BF3 usually you can actually tell you're being shot at - in BF4 I often just go 100-0 on my screen, without a headshot, within a frame.


its the same tickrate. its been the same tickrate since forever and a day. bf4 is just fundamentally flawed. the first thing dice should have done was start using server-sided hit detection.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Unless tickerate was higher in BF3, I don't think it's the root of all evil. In BF3 usually you can actually tell you're being shot at - in BF4 I often just go 100-0 on my screen, without a headshot, within a frame.


I believe the tic rate was the same. However, if the packets are larger and more complex, this will introduce more latency inherently. You get the packet at the same rate as in BF3, but it takes longer for the game engine to figure out what the packet contains and what to do with that information on the client side. Same goes for the server side, so they introduce a "Network Smoothing" setting to try to help compensate for this.


----------



## 7stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> ...without a headshot, within a frame.


'cause is possible that you don't see it...
without adequate information update, everything can be out of sync: the client 1 perceives something, the client 2 something else...the server who knows what...
the truth is that in 2014, if someone wants to make a serious multiplayer game must know that the server must be not only high-end and reserved to that game only but even the bandwidth is fundamental... if not you can do a beautiful and wonderful single player (the best free roaming in the world at 64bit and claim the hardware to the clients) or put in there some CPU bots, everything by client side or LAN or 2 players with bots ...or you want to have one's cake and eat it... NO WAY


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7stars*
> 
> 'cause is possible that you don't see it...
> without adequate information update, everything can be out of sync: the client 1 perceives something, the client 2 something else...the server who knows what...


LOL, good way to put it in layman's terms. Here is another way:

Playing BF4 is like playing Musical Chairs. The chairs are the packets. The people running around are the game players. Each time they sit in the chairs when the music stops is akin to a packet update. The guy who does not get a chair when the music stops (the packet update hits), is the dead guy in BF4.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7stars*
> 
> 'cause is possible that you don't see it...
> without adequate information update, everything can be out of sync: the client 1 perceives something, the client 2 something else...the server who knows what...
> the truth is that in 2014, if someone wants to make a serious multiplayer game must know that the server must be not only high-end and reserved to that game only but even the bandwidth is fundamental... if not you can do a beautiful and wonderful single player (the best free roaming in the world at 64bit and claim the hardware to the clients) or put in there some CPU bots, everything by client side or LAN or 2 players with bots ...or you want to have one's cake and eat it... NO WAY


I understand that in the other player's screen I got hit multiple times, I am just saying that in BF3 I could feel it as well, in BF4,I rarely do.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I believe the tic rate was the same. However, if the packets are larger and more complex, this will introduce more latency inherently. You get the packet at the same rate as in BF3, but it takes longer for the game engine to figure out what the packet contains and what to do with that information on the client side. Same goes for the server side, so they introduce a "Network Smoothing" setting to try to help compensate for this.


I saw this yesterday. Guy runs some tests to see the packet size of different game modes/sizes like 16 player domination-64 player conq and 64 player dom. Then adds something about why he thinks the tick rate is set to 10 that makes a lot more sense than anything else I've read so far (around the 8 minute mark). Microsoft and Sony have a set of standards that gamemakers have to go by when making any game that will play on xbox/PS.




Also apparently I got my Titanfall beta code but they sent it for xbox 1 instead of PC


----------



## hotwheels1997

I know it's off-topic,but if anyone has a key for Titanfall they won't use,I'll appreciate one greatly! I don't have enough money as a high school student to buy a game without trying it out first and I'm really looking forward for Titanfall.
I got too bored of BF4,going to try out Loadout with some mates . Mantle fog bug is still present ,even after the february's patch. What a fail.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> I know it's off-topic,but if anyone has a key for Titanfall they won't use,I'll appreciate one greatly! I don't have enough money as a high school student to buy a game without trying it out first and I'm really looking forward for Titanfall.
> I got too bored of BF4,going to try out Loadout with some mates . Mantle fog bug is still present ,even after the february's patch. What a fail.


Fire up Origin and a popup should appear for registering for the Beta.

I just registered today and it said I should hear from EA by Feb 17th.


----------



## EVILNOK

just a heads up about the Titanfall keys. A lot of people are receiving codes for xbox 1 when they signed up for PC. There is a workaround that says it can take 2 hours to get a new key. I got an xbox 1 code and went right back to the sign up page for the beta and did it again. I instantly received my PC key with no wait time. So if you get the wrong code try that 1st.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> just a heads up about the Titanfall keys. A lot of people are receiving codes for xbox 1 when they signed up for PC. There is a workaround that says it can take 2 hours to get a new key. I got an xbox 1 code and went right back to the sign up page for the beta and did it again. I instantly received my PC key with no wait time. So if you get the wrong code try that 1st.


Yep sent me an xbone code as well... wth EA! Hopefully they get me my PC key asap I want to play right meow


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Unless tickerate was higher in BF3, I don't think it's the root of all evil. In BF3 usually you can actually tell you're being shot at - in BF4 I often just go 100-0 on my screen, without a headshot, within a frame.
> 
> 
> 
> its the same tickrate. its been the same tickrate since forever and a day. bf4 is just fundamentally flawed. the first thing dice should have done was start using server-sided hit detection.
Click to expand...

I don't think that is possible with the Frostbite Engine, perhaps it is, but I think even if they could change it to server-side, I think one of their reasons against was the tremendous load on servers. Kind of makes you wonder if they didn't worry so much about server usage and just made the game play wonderfully on beefy server setups, how much better it could be. They make enough money on a successful game that they could subsidize the game servers to keep the costs down for third parties or run their own servers to accomplish this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *7stars*
> 
> 'cause is possible that you don't see it...
> without adequate information update, everything can be out of sync: the client 1 perceives something, the client 2 something else...the server who knows what...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, good way to put it in layman's terms. Here is another way:
> 
> Playing BF4 is like playing Musical Chairs. The chairs are the packets. The people running around are the game players. Each time they sit in the chairs when the music stops is akin to a packet update. The guy who does not get a chair when the music stops (the packet update hits), is the dead guy in BF4.
Click to expand...

lol, nice way to describe it.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I saw this yesterday. Guy runs some tests to see the packet size of different game modes/sizes like 16 player domination-64 player conq and 64 player dom. Then adds something about why he thinks the tick rate is set to 10 that makes a lot more sense than anything else I've read so far (around the 8 minute mark). Microsoft and Sony have a set of standards that gamemakers have to go by when making any game that will play on xbox/PS.


Makes sense for why consoles have to suffer but there's absolutely no excuse for why us PC gamers have to suffer as well, console gaming going online ruined the PC game industry from horrendous ports to PC to the nickle & diming of people via DLC.

Even if we got good netcode and modding communities back thriving I'd be happy


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Makes sense for why consoles have to suffer but there's absolutely no excuse for why us PC gamers have to suffer as well, console gaming going online ruined the PC game industry from horrendous ports to PC to the nickle & diming of people via DLC.
> 
> Even if we got good netcode and modding communities back thriving I'd be happy


Amen
RA


----------



## bajer29

Saw a post on reddit about Dice needing help from players tracking netcode bugs here's the link to the tweet: https://twitter.com/slicedlime/status/434344925300133888

Is this legit?

Reddit post: http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1xwgxn/dice_needs_players_to_debug_some_netcode_issues/


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> modding communities back thriving


Not gonna happen. They like having revenue from 5 DLC's per game, and Premium membership, and rental server income, etc.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> BF4 server = 10 Hz (10 server to client data updates per second)
> 
> CS:S = Typical 66 Hz (known as tic rate in CS circles)
> 
> CS:GO = 64 tic standard, configurable up to 128.
> 
> So a high-end CS:GO 128 tic server exchanges over 12x more data packets per second with a client than a BF4 server does. This is a basic explanation. There are other factors such as packet size, engine prediction, etc. BF was just not designed to provide great bullet registration. Hit boxes are never where they should be on the client side due to the lack of data flowing from the server to the client, and vice-versa.


It was designed to be as cheap as possible.
For EA.
Not the consumer.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Saw a post on reddit about Dice needing help from players tracking netcode bugs here's the link to the tweet: https://twitter.com/slicedlime/status/434344925300133888
> 
> Is this legit?
> 
> Reddit post: http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1xwgxn/dice_needs_players_to_debug_some_netcode_issues/


Yes. There are quite a few DICE reps/developers that communicate directly with players on the Battlefield 4 subreddit. Sliced Lime is the lead technical scripter for DICE on BF4.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Not gonna happen. They like having revenue from 5 DLC's per game, and Premium membership, and rental server income, etc.


They could still have their DLC of rehashed maps from the older BF series as well as allow modding

It worked for both BF1942 and BF2

42 had Road to Rome & Secret Weapons expansion (basically DLC but you had to buy the CD's back then)
BF2 had Special Forces, Armoured Fury and Euro Forces

Both these games had great modding communities and if it wasn't for Desert Combat for BF42 we likely wouldn't be moaning about BF4 now as it wouldn't exist.

The mods will bring new players to the game that would have never considered buying it creating extra revenue


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> They could still have their DLC of rehashed maps from the older BF series as well as allow modding
> 
> It worked for both BF1942 and BF2
> 
> 42 had Road to Rome & Secret Weapons expansion (basically DLC but you had to buy the CD's back then)
> BF2 had Special Forces, Armoured Fury and Euro Forces
> 
> Both these games had great modding communities and if it wasn't for Desert Combat for BF42 we likely wouldn't be moaning about BF4 now as it wouldn't exist.
> 
> The mods will bring new players to the game that would have never considered buying it creating extra revenue


You're thinking of PC games circa 2000 to 2006. This is 2014. Everything is different now.







It's like the PC game publishers have the Apple Inc. revenue mentality. They want to be the one-stop shop for everything related to their products and they don't want anyone else to profit except themselves.


----------



## grunion

How is this new patch treating you NV guys?

I'm thinking about popping my TI in as I'm getting constant crashing since the patch.


----------



## Jodiuh

w00t!!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> How is this new patch treating you NV guys?
> 
> I'm thinking about popping my TI in as I'm getting constant crashing since the patch.


Game crashes on certain maps like operation locker and parcel storm sound loop crash.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Yea game acts the same way on my AMD's and my TI


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Yea game acts the same way on my AMD's and my TI


One thing that I've learned. With BF4, its never a graphics card or driver problem, its ALWAYS a game problem.


----------



## VettePilot

How is it possible these damn idiots can not fix the game still? Unreal. Crashing and still the tank gun does not work and I crash when going into the gunner seat. Netcode is still garbage as well. I am totally done with anything DICE and EA put out into the world. I am going to wait for The Division to come out and hope that Watch Dogs doesn't suck.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> How is it possible these damn idiots can not fix the game still? Unreal. Crashing and still the tank gun does not work and I crash when going into the gunner seat. Netcode is still garbage as well. I am totally done with anything DICE and EA put out into the world. I am going to wait for The Division to come out and hope that Watch Dogs doesn't suck.


Cause people still pay.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> How is it possible these damn idiots can not fix the game still? Unreal. Crashing and *still the tank gun does not work* and I crash when going into the gunner seat. Netcode is still garbage as well. I am totally done with anything DICE and EA put out into the world. I am going to wait for The Division to come out and hope that Watch Dogs doesn't suck.


After two crashes trying to start the game last night I finally got the game loaded, spawned in the gunner seat and no gun.









My friend had multiple problems getting the game to run and hold steady fps.

Both of us went to BF3 and had some fun.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I saw this yesterday. Guy runs some tests to see the packet size of different game modes/sizes like 16 player domination-64 player conq and 64 player dom. Then adds something about why he thinks the tick rate is set to 10 that makes a lot more sense than anything else I've read so far (around the 8 minute mark). Microsoft and Sony have a set of standards that gamemakers have to go by when making any game that will play on xbox/PS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also apparently I got my Titanfall beta code but they sent it for xbox 1 instead of PC


Thanks for posting this, explains alot +rep


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> After two crashes trying to start the game last night I finally got the game loaded, spawned in the gunner seat and no gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend had multiple problems getting the game to run and hold steady fps.
> 
> Both of us went to BF3 and had some fun.


Are you still on 14.1? I'd go back to 13.12, Mantle still needs some tweaking and those drivers are not too good at DirectX either.


----------



## Cybertox

I havent played the game yet but judging by all the video material that I have seen the graphics werent improved at all, exactly same look yet even less optimized. Kinda disappointed but the main thing behind that is the rushing of ea, electronic arts doesn't care about the look and performance of the game as far as it is called with a number indicating the follow up franchise.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Are you still on 14.1? I'd go back to 13.12, Mantle still needs some tweaking and those drivers are not too good at DirectX either.


I am, yeah having problems in both DirectX and Mantle. Will switch to 13.12 then.


----------



## Jodiuh

Played for 5 hours on Wed night with no crashes.

Since the Feb 13th patch, I can't go more than 15 minutes without the sound loop freeze.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I haven't played more than an hour and a half since patch probably but haven't had a crash either in awhile. Also just China Rising maps played since recent patch, for the record. Will see what happens this weekend...

Edit: The damn scoreboard in battlelog is gone since patch tho it appears?


----------



## Krazee

Dice is funny, double xp during Titanfall Beta...


----------



## redalert

Double XP has been every weekend in February IIRC


----------



## kcuestag

Isn't there a Titanfall thread? Move the conversation there please, this is Battlefield 4's thread.


----------



## pc-illiterate

i havent touched bf4 since the update. ive been busy playing insurgency2.
i am also busy waiting to play titanfall. hopefully ea doesnt push respawn to throw titanfall out the door before its ready like they did bf4. once titanfall releases,a lot of people will abandon bf4 in favor of titanfall. titanfall should be more than epic.
btw, titanfall.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Isn't there a Titanfall thread? Move the conversation there please, this is Battlefield 4's thread.


Forgive me if I'm a little bitter. I'd love nothing more than being able to sit my but down and play BF4 all day during this 2x XP weekend, but the Feb 13th patch has broken the game for me and many others.


----------



## pc-illiterate

@jodiuh do not ask to be forgiven for being bitter about a game that was released a year too early without being properly tested and being updated with patches that are not properly tested.
dice and ea should be doing ALL of the forgiveness requesting.
it doesnt matter if anyone likes to hear or read that they are the beta testers for battlefield 4 or not. that is exactly what we have all paid to be, beta testers.


----------



## keikei

Any AMD users here running Mantle?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Any AMD users here running Mantle?


yep


----------



## kcuestag

I know the game is kind of broken, but that doesn't mean you can go and talk about any other game. There's game threads for a reason....

You can talk about how broken the game is, but not about Titanfall here.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> yep


What are the differences you notice with the new patch, which has some mantle fixes?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> yep
> 
> 
> 
> What are the differences you notice with the new patch, which has some mantle fixes?
Click to expand...

is there a changelog for the fixes? i didnt notice anything. didnt have problems before


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> is there a changelog for the fixes? i didnt notice anything. didnt have problems before


Mantle
-Fix for a crash that would occur when activating full screen in portrait mode
-Fix for stuttering that could appear during video sequences on multi-GPU PCs
-Fix for a memory system leak that could cause stalls, which would result in frames taking longer to process
-Reduced the amount of stalls that occurred when running with high graphics setting that require more GPU memory than is currently available
-Fixed screenshots on multi-GPU PCs


----------



## ihatelolcats

actually yeah. the stalls (stuttering) are gone


----------



## Minusorange

To be fair apart from the god awful netcode which nobody can escape I haven't really experienced any issues, 58 hours in the last week and not one issue to make me rage about how awful the game is


----------



## pc-illiterate

played a partial round of locker tdm 64 man. not a single time did i see the headshot card when i was killed. that headshot crap was a coverup until they could figure something out. i did get 2 kill trades though.
and dice, why the hell cant you fix the sound bug?


----------



## calavera

Gunner still not working some times.
IRNV or FLIR scope doesn't work properly right after spawn. Goes away after awhile though.

Anyone else's assignments still bugged? (Open Fire, Multi talent, Need only one)
I unlocked the L85A2, L96A1 and MTAR a long time ago and battlelog confirms it but in-game it still shows up after every freaking round.
I redid the assignment (Need only one) with recon just to be sure and completed it in-game but it showed up again the next round.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Gunner still not working some times.
> IRNV or FLIR scope doesn't work properly right after spawn. Goes away after awhile though.
> 
> Anyone else's assignments still bugged? (Open Fire, Multi talent, Need only one)
> I unlocked the L85A2, L96A1 and MTAR a long time ago and battlelog confirms it but in-game it still shows up after every freaking round.
> I redid the assignment (Need only one) with recon just to be sure and completed it in-game but it showed up again the next round.


The entire game is a pile of crap. I am willing to bet they have 1 or 2 interns working on these patches. They no longer care and are moving on. The best thing to do at this point is either uninstall the game or just make it a point never to buy anything from DICE or EA again. They lie constantly and cheat every chance they get. The game will never work half as well as say a game like CS when it comes to netcode. Frostbite engine is just terrible in general.


----------



## pc-illiterate

the frostbite engine isnt terrible. its very capable. its dice's implementation of the engine and the rest of dice's failing at battlefield 4 that is to blame.
you do realize that battlefield games are not the only games utilizing the frostbite engine right? the single player campaign of bf4 doesnt have the problems that the multiplayer has.
it isnt the engine. it is dice. it is ea. it is bf4 multiplayer. it is a game that was pushed out the door a year too early with absolutely no actual beta testing before release.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Mantle
> -Fix for a crash that would occur when activating full screen in portrait mode
> -Fix for stuttering that could appear during video sequences on multi-GPU PCs
> -Fix for a memory system leak that could cause stalls, which would result in frames taking longer to process
> -Reduced the amount of stalls that occurred when running with high graphics setting that require more GPU memory than is currently available
> -Fixed screenshots on multi-GPU PCs


is this for the bf4 patch that was a few hundred MB? or is this a new patch on the driver Im missing?

if the "fix" was with the bf4 patch for the memory leak then it still isn't fixed at least not for me still using 3gb of vram with the same settings that used 1.5gb









Im honestly disappointed with this whole mantle thing, its completely unusable with memory problem, I find it really stupid that it just about doubles the vram usage with the same exact settings, and it cuts my frames from 70fps using dx11 to 30-40fps with mantle sprinkled with stutters.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> is this for the bf4 patch that was a few hundred MB? or is this a new patch on the driver Im missing?
> 
> if the "fix" was with the bf4 patch for the memory leak then it still isn't fixed at least not for me still using 3gb of vram with the same settings that used 1.5gb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im honestly disappointed with this whole mantle thing, its completely unusable with memory problem, I find it really stupid that it just about doubles the vram usage with the same exact settings, and it cuts my frames from 70fps using dx11 to 30-40fps with mantle sprinkled with stutters.


This is from the bf4 patch a few days ago, not from AMD.


----------



## RexKobra

I find it curious that so many in this thread have issues with this game, while my friends and I have nothing but fun playing it. I dont have any stutters, and rarely have issues with the netcode. We all use NVidia and Intel products, but others with Nvidia cards in this thread have issues as well.

The only other common denominator is that we all use Windows 8.1. Under Windows 7 the game had horrible stutters, slowdowns and a host of other issues. When I switched to Windows 8.1 all my problems went away. I haven't had a crash in months.

I don't know, its all a mixed bag.....


----------



## keikei

Well, I played most of the afternoon today and I still get the death behind wall/delay death. I'm running @60fps. ADS not doing damage bug still exist, Mantle (for me) still buggy as heck. Tdm no sound bug still exists. No crashes however.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> the frostbite engine isnt terrible. its very capable. its dice's implementation of the engine and the rest of dice's failing at battlefield 4 that is to blame.
> you do realize that battlefield games are not the only games utilizing the frostbite engine right? the single player campaign of bf4 doesnt have the problems that the multiplayer has.
> it isnt the engine. it is dice. it is ea. it is bf4 multiplayer. *it is a game that was pushed out the door a year too early with absolutely no actual beta testing before release*.


Agreed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> is this for the bf4 patch that was a few hundred MB? or is this a new patch on the driver Im missing?
> 
> if the "fix" was with the bf4 patch for the memory leak then it still isn't fixed at least not for me still using 3gb of vram with the same settings that used 1.5gb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im honestly disappointed with this whole mantle thing, its completely unusable with memory problem, I find it really stupid that it just about doubles the vram usage with the same exact settings, and it cuts my frames from 70fps using dx11 to 30-40fps with mantle sprinkled with stutters.


Wait for better drivers 14.1 and mantle is not working yet, go back to previous driver version.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> I find it curious that so many in this thread have issues with this game, while my friends and I have nothing but fun playing it. I dont have any stutters, and rarely have issues with the netcode. We all use NVidia and Intel products, but others with Nvidia cards in this thread have issues as well.
> 
> The only other common denominator is that we all use Windows 8.1. Under Windows 7 the game had horrible stutters, slowdowns and a host of other issues. When I switched to Windows 8.1 all my problems went away. I haven't had a crash in months.
> 
> I don't know, its all a mixed bag.....


I agree.

Funny though, I use Win7 x 64 and the game runs fine - (besides bugs of course) , if people are crashing constantly there is something wrong with their set-up, same as every BF.

But alot of people just like to get in on the hate too easily these days - cause that's what everyone else is doing









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Well, I played most of the afternoon today and I still *get the death behind wall/delay death*. I'm running @60fps. ADS not doing damage bug still exist, Mantle (for me) still buggy as heck. Tdm no sound bug still exists. No crashes however.


So does everyone and we always will, clientside combined with networksmoothing is the culprit, get used to it or don't play, nothing can be done to change this, although making sure your network smoothing matches your ping in every server will help


----------



## hotwheels1997

Cool,just decided to jump in game and play a bit ,for the first time after the patch and for my surprise, I get the sound loop crash after every 5mins or so.Thanks DICE for further ruining the game.Using 14.1,should I go back to 13.12?

DICE can officially go burn .Paid for the game and i'm not able to play it for longer than 5minutes.Operation Locker 64 and my score was 25-0 ,crashed for the 4th time in a row .Thanks a lot for making my money worth nothing. This is my last Battlefield title ,or even EA title that i'll buy , they simply suck too much to do anything about it. The gaming industry would be much better if EA bankrupt,I sincerely wish that it happens.


----------



## daguardian

I saw someone fix that soundloop crash .. try this
Quote:


> Bf4 sound loop fix: goto your sound icon in taskbar then properties(right click) then goto properties of your default playbacksound and goto advanced and make sure both boxes are ticked for "allow exclusive control"
> Sometimes certain hd sound is not working due to bad drivers make sure you also update graphics card driver for sound also and the sound for windows from your manufacturers website usaually common one is realtek.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> I saw someone fix that soundloop crash .. try this


Have it checked already.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

BF4 keeps crashing firefox the last 2 days. And today the servers are laggy, not sure why I'm getting that either


----------



## DerkaDerka

I had to stop using FF with BF4 for that exact reason, but I think it's more FF related than it is BF4. FF has been having constant issues for me with every update over the past few months and I've just about given up on it. I've been using Chrome with BF4 for quite some time now and don't recall ever having any issues.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Have it checked already.


Yes go back to ver 13.12.


----------



## ihatelolcats

after the latest patch i think its fair to say any problems are user error


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> after the latest patch i think its fair to say any problems are user error


I so totally agree. I started the game up and spawned "out of the map" into a building and couldn't do anything but redeploy. Totally my fault ! I should've known better than to try to spawn !


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> I so totally agree. I started the game up and spawned "out of the map" into a building and couldn't do anything but redeploy. Totally my fault ! I should've known better than to try to spawn !


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> after the latest patch i think its fair to say any problems are user error
> 
> 
> 
> I so totally agree. I started the game up and spawned "out of the map" into a building and couldn't do anything but redeploy. Totally my fault ! I should've known better than to try to spawn !
Click to expand...

that's never happened to me so it must be your fault. simple logic


----------



## melodystyle2003

Does bf4 hangs on locker map to you too guys?


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> I so totally agree. I started the game up and spawned "out of the map" into a building and couldn't do anything but redeploy. Totally my fault ! I should've known better than to try to spawn !


its your fault it has never happend to me either.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Are you still on 14.1? I'd go back to 13.12, Mantle still needs some tweaking and those drivers are not too good at DirectX either.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> I am, yeah having problems in both DirectX and Mantle. Will switch to 13.12 then.


Been going good now that I have switched back to the 13.12. I have always used the beta drivers and had very little to no problem with them, but the 14.1 really is a beta!!


----------



## RexKobra

I guess I jinxed myself. I played the game for the first time today after the FEB 13th patch and now I cant play a single match without crashing within the first 10 seconds. I keep getting the sound loop crash.

I am playing with Realtek onboard sound as I cant fit my soundcard in my PC due to SLI, or else I would troubleshoot the issue.

Perhaps the issue will be resolved with the new patch on FEB 18th with the release of the new DLC.

I guess ill go play some Titanfall and Rome 2 until the next patch.


----------



## Unknownm

Having a issue. Bf4 freezes randomly, and I know it's not my GPU's. The temps aren't even hitting 80c, no gpu errors in event viewer or no DX box that normally comes up when something happens GPU related. Is it just me or is anyone else getting the same thing?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Having same issue only on Operation Locker map.


----------



## Sadmoto

is anyone else getting abnormally high temps?

for some reason my gpu is heating up more then normal and hitting the vram limit, which it previously would not in bf4.
bf4 is the only game with abnormal temps.

I use 1080p, everything on ultra/maxed except effects on high, 2x msaa, 90fov, 100% res scale

with the same settings I would be at 70c gpu and 80-85c vram is now 90c gpu and 115c vram.
the only things that's changed is the bf4 patch from a few days ago but I don't see how that would increase my temps by that much.

I use 1080p, everything on ultra/maxed except effects on high, 2x msaa, 90fov, 100% res scale


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

No but I'm having high ping all weekend, no idea on whose end this is.

Normally I'll have plenty of 35-100ms servers to choose from. Today there's only 3-4 +90ms, and then some 100-150, and they keep updating and jump to 200-250ms


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> I guess I jinxed myself. I played the game for the first time today after the FEB 13th patch and now I cant play a single match without crashing within the first 10 seconds. I keep getting the sound loop crash.
> 
> I am playing with Realtek onboard sound as I cant fit my soundcard in my PC due to SLI, or else I would troubleshoot the issue.
> 
> Perhaps the issue will be resolved with the new patch on FEB 18th with the release of the new DLC.
> 
> I guess ill go play some Titanfall and Rome 2 until the next patch.


On your board, isn't there a PCI-E slot right above the first gpu slot? On several of my past Asus boards, that has been the spot to use when I run SLI.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01307_zps49d5dd2c.jpg.html


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> On your board, isn't there a PCI-E slot right above the first gpu slot? On several of my past Asus boards, that has been the spot to use when I run SLI.
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01307_zps49d5dd2c.jpg.html


Yeah, I have a PCI-E slot but the sound card is a few years old so its only pci.

Ill have a look on Amazon and see what they have available. I wanted to hold off on a nee sound card until I upgraded my system this summer.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Forceman

Anyone else getting a lot of DirectX crashes after the patch (where it pops up the DirectX error box)? I hadn't had any in ages, and now I've had about 4 in the past 2 days I've been playing.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Anyone else getting a lot of DirectX crashes after the patch (where it pops up the DirectX error box)? I hadn't had any in ages, and now I've had about 4 in the past 2 days I've been playing.


Yeah, everyone is getting them mate.

I've had 2 since the last patch came out. Didn't have a single one for the longest time pre patch.


----------



## Zakharov

Stingers in this game are so overpowered. ECM Jammer isn't very reliable either, usually letting MANPADS still lock on the heli and eventually hit it.

In regards to game stability issues, I thankfully haven't had any crashes in a long time now, only major issue that gets on my nerves besides the aforementioned stingers is the "netcode." I don't mind getting killed around corners too much if it doesn't happen too often, but getting killed in 1 frame especially by a weapon that doesn't kill very fast to begin with is incredibly frustrating.


----------



## Sungbung

Totally agree with you.

Personally, I have experienced a big drop in fun from BF3 to BF4. I actually wish BF4 hadn't come out so that BF3 playerbase would be somewhat decent. (I currently see ~10 or less servers on BF3 with no filters..........)

I've been recording all my matches and it's just absolutely terrible seeing the X marks yet they haven't taken damage due to netcode desync issues.

Worst is when you empty a whole mag on their backs point blank but they turn around and two shot you.

I really liked BF3 when they had most of the issues ironed out.









Besides this, I really really HATE battlelog. When there are 70k people on, battlelog shows me 20-30 servers at most.
I see couple thousand servers showing for CS:S with people playing. There are 15,000 people on.\


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Yeah, everyone is getting them mate.
> 
> I've had 2 since the last patch came out. Didn't have a single one for the longest time pre patch.


I have had only ONE dx error since launch, plus one BSOD, both very early (first days of november). Other than that they are all pure CTD cases of bf4.exe or (recently) bf4_x86.exe failing. What's frustrating is that a week before patch I found out x86 client was rock solid - post patch it crashes too.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakharov*
> 
> Stingers in this game are so overpowered. ECM Jammer isn't very reliable either, usually letting MANPADS still lock on the heli and eventually hit it.
> 
> In regards to game stability issues, I thankfully haven't had any crashes in a long time now, only major issue that gets on my nerves besides the aforementioned stingers is the "netcode." I don't mind getting killed around corners too much if it doesn't happen too often, but getting killed in 1 frame especially by a weapon that doesn't kill very fast to begin with is incredibly frustrating.


Stringer are not that effective, (they have) short range and once the lock is broken you have lost the missile.

Now with the IGLA it's a different story, launch IGLA, hold lock on chopper, counter measures released, keep aiming at chopper and you will regain lock after the counter measures have finished and your missile is back on target, it's hard to miss







, keeps you chopper guys on your toes haha. Plus the IGLA has a much longer range


----------



## bond32

Stingers aren't effective at short range?? LOL! Now that's a good one...

Maybe you should spend more time in a chopper or jet.

If the stinger is close enough, it doesn't matter what countermeasures are used it will hit. And with a ridiculous reload time, dead chopper.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> *Stingers aren't effective at short range?? LOL! Now that's a good one...*
> 
> Maybe you should spend more time in a chopper or jet.
> 
> If the stinger is close enough, it doesn't matter what countermeasures are used it will hit. And with a ridiculous reload time, dead chopper.


That is not what I said









and to make it clear...They are not as effective AND have short range.

Post is now edited to make it clearer.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Stingers aren't effective at short range?? LOL! Now that's a good one...
> 
> Maybe you should spend more time in a chopper or jet.
> 
> If the stinger is close enough, it doesn't matter what countermeasures are used it will hit. And with a ridiculous reload time, dead chopper.


The good thing about Stingers in a scout chopper, is that they force the other helo pilot to use his countermeasures, and leaves him open for attack from the pilot's two heatseekers. If they both hit, the other chopper is pretty much screwed at this point. I always like to have at least one guy in the chopper know this and take the first shot.


----------



## Krusher33

I hate equiping stingers or javs. Every time I do, I end up in situations where I need the other. And trying to tell a camping sniper to tag something for you is like trying to tell a chameleon to jump through a hoop for you.


----------



## ihatelolcats

i have literally never used the laser painter. i have thousands of sniper kills


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i have literally never used the laser painter. i have thousands of sniper kills


When sniping, I love using the SUAV, for both tagging and road killing.


----------



## Zakharov

The stingers are incredibly powerful in general. The reload speed happens to be fast enough that you can perma stun-luck a helicopter by making it mobility disabled. So the helicopter can barely move when hit, and even before the mobility kill wears off the stinger is already reloaded and ready to go to do it once again.

Another issue is that the stingers and IGLAs have been massively buffed in acceleration and turning speed. I'm guessing Alan Kertz decided to let that happen because there can be a lot of buildings that helicopters can take cover in. However, they are so hilariously fast and maneuverable that they occasionally literally make at least half a dozen tight turns around helicopters and jets, occasionally even hitting them anyway in the process, this is very apparent when you use ECM Jammer and have have a stinger that's about to hit you. They were heavily over buffed from their BF3 counterparts, not to mention if you were really good in jets you had a tiny window of opportunity to be able to outmaneuver a stinger by making a tight turn that had a very small margin of error to pull off, you can never do that in BF4 now. It would fine if it weren't for how powerful these MANPADS are right now in general. Jets don't really have much of an issue with it considering the flight ceiling and so on and so forth. Helicopters on the other hand are completely screwed though.

The stingers lock on range is high enough for most people to completely disregard the IGLA as well. Along with the aforementioned high reload speed it can arguably deal more damage in a span of few seconds because you don't have to hold your lock on like you do with an IGLA.

In my honest opinion, they should remove the ability for stingers to make a mobility kill, given that in the same sense of the MBT LAW, it requires absolutely no effort whatsoever to use. IGLAs at the very least require someone to be in a decent position to be able to hit a helicopter and should be rewarded more than the guy who just happened to be walking across the street and instantly locks on and gets a helicopter to flip over itself.


----------



## keikei

Not sure if DICE is trolling with this new post, considering the sound bug in tdm still exists. Even though DICE stating it was fixed on two occasions.

Quote:


> Ask DICE: Give us your sound design questions


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakharov*
> 
> In my honest opinion, they should remove the ability for stingers to make a mobility kill


Stingers are fine as is. They do quite a bit less damage than the IGLA and the range is a bit less. Maybe up the reload time, but that's it, IMHO.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Not sure if DICE is trolling with this new post, considering the sound bug in tdm still exists. Even though DICE stating it was fixed on two occasions.
> 
> *
> *


Lol

That is a face that says... "I don't want to be here".


----------



## keiko1

Will there be a server update tomorrow to go along with the second assault release ? As my game has been rubberbanding since dec 20th ?


----------



## Klitoni

Hello guys

I have exessive lag on BF4.

I start the game "all settings ultra and high" and after like 3 minutes of playing it becomes to laggy.

Lowering the graphics even at the minimum doesnt solve the problem









Whats happening ?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klitoni*
> 
> Hello guys
> 
> I have exessive lag on BF4.
> 
> I start the game "all settings ultra and high" and after like 3 minutes of playing it becomes to laggy.
> 
> Lowering the graphics even at the minimum doesnt solve the problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats happening ?


Laggy as in network lag or performance issues (stuttering, FPS drops, etc)?


----------



## Klitoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Laggy as in network lag or performance issues (stuttering, FPS drops, etc)?


Laggy in performance since im playing campaing


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klitoni*
> 
> Laggy in performance since im playing campaing


What renderer are you using? Direct3D or Mantle?


----------



## Klitoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> What renderer are you using? Direct3D or Mantle?


lol i have no idea what you are talking


----------



## dealio

if thats your rig, here is part of your problem, not enough ram and vram
Quote:


> *4GB 667Mhz RAM*
> HD7750 *1GB* GDDR5 Sapphire


try playing at lower resolution


----------



## Klitoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> if thats your rig, here is part of your problem, not enough ram and vram
> try playing at lower resolution


i tried even on LOW still after some minute it becomes too laggy


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klitoni*
> 
> lol i have no idea what you are talking


Battlefield 4 was patched just at the end of January to support a brand new API (Mantle) from AMD that offers significant performance increases for AMD GCN cards (HD 7000 series and up).

To enable Mantle all you need to do is:

* Download and Install AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta 1.6, Here: Link
* Run BF4, go to Options, Video, the 1st option you should see is "Graphics API", change that to Mantle.
* Restart game.
* Done.

You should now see increased performance + smoothness.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Battlefield 4 was patched just at the end of January to support a brand new API (Mantle) from AMD that offers significant performance increases for AMD GCN cards (HD 7000 series and up).
> 
> To enable Mantle all you need to do is:
> 
> * Download and Install AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta 1.6, Here: Link
> * Run BF4, go to Options, Video, the 1st option you should see is "Graphics API", change that to Mantle.
> * Restart game.
> * Done.
> 
> You should now see increased performance + smoothness.


Not in all cases and cards not yet suported, is unplayable using latest cat beta, mantle and hd7870.

Edit - and on second assault the premium calendar says 5hrs to release but origin game details says 9am in the morning.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Battlefield 4 was patched just at the end of January to support a brand new API (Mantle) from AMD that offers significant performance increases for AMD GCN cards (HD 7000 series and up).
> 
> To enable Mantle all you need to do is:
> 
> * Download and Install AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta 1.6, Here: Link
> * Run BF4, go to Options, Video, the 1st option you should see is "Graphics API", change that to Mantle.
> * Restart game.
> * Done.
> 
> You should now see increased performance + smoothness.
> 
> 
> 
> Not in all cases and cards not yet suported, is unplayable using latest cat beta, mantle and hd7870.
> 
> Edit - and on second assault the premium calendar says 5hrs to release but origin game details says 9am in the morning.
Click to expand...

Premium calender was wrong about China Rising so I don't doubt it's wrong this time too.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Premium calender was wrong about China Rising so I don't doubt it's wrong this time too.


No doubt lol, I should be looking forward to it but unfortunately am not, not played the game for a week and really have zero desire to do so.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Premium calender was wrong about China Rising so I don't doubt it's wrong this time too.
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt lol, I should be looking forward to it but unfortunately am not, not played the game for a week and really have zero desire to do so.
Click to expand...

Yeah. I just got my Titanfall Beta installed so i'm not sure I'll play 2nd Assault right away. Though the Beta is actually being stress tested so it may be that I'll get sick of the lagginess of it and switch back to BF4.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah. I just got my Titanfall Beta installed so i'm not sure I'll play 2nd Assault right away. Though the Beta is actually being stress tested so it may be that I'll get sick of the lagginess of it and switch back to BF4.


Played that beta today, less than impressed. I loved those maps in bf3 but unfortunately at this point of the bf4 life I do not feel the game is as good in the most important areas so the nostalgia of second assault could quickly turn into annoyance lol


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Yeah, everyone is getting them mate.
> 
> I've had 2 since the last patch came out. Didn't have a single one for the longest time pre patch.


Well I haven't had any crashes of any kind since I came back to playing after a month about 10 or 12 days ago; a few days before the latest patch. I had my share earlier on too, especially sound loop. Two disconnects on join yesterday but that was it. Don't know what to say other than that I hope it continues and it really blows that so many others still have issues.

How many of you are on Windows 8.1? And If you haven't in weeks or longer you really need to run PBSetup. But neither of these things are the magic fix to _everyones_ various issues, that much is definitely clear after this much time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I hate equiping stingers or javs. Every time I do, I end up in situations where I need the other. And trying to tell a camping sniper to tag something for you is like trying to tell a chameleon to jump through a hoop for you.


Yeah and it's frustrating but of course that's going to happen. It's part of the balance( and simple statistics).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakharov*
> 
> The stingers are incredibly powerful in general. The reload speed happens to be fast enough that you can perma stun-luck a helicopter by making it mobility disabled. So the helicopter can barely move when hit, and even before the mobility kill wears off the stinger is already reloaded and ready to go to do it once again.
> 
> Another issue is that the stingers and IGLAs have been massively buffed in acceleration and turning speed. I'm guessing Alan Kertz decided to let that happen because there can be a lot of buildings that helicopters can take cover in. However, they are so hilariously fast and maneuverable that they occasionally literally make at least half a dozen tight turns around helicopters and jets, occasionally even hitting them anyway in the process, this is very apparent when you use ECM Jammer and have have a stinger that's about to hit you. They were heavily over buffed from their BF3 counterparts, not to mention if you were really good in jets you had a tiny window of opportunity to be able to outmaneuver a stinger by making a tight turn that had a very small margin of error to pull off, you can never do that in BF4 now. It would fine if it weren't for how powerful these MANPADS are right now in general. Jets don't really have much of an issue with it considering the flight ceiling and so on and so forth. Helicopters on the other hand are completely screwed though.
> 
> The stingers lock on range is high enough for most people to completely disregard the IGLA as well. Along with the aforementioned high reload speed it can arguably deal more damage in a span of few seconds because you don't have to hold your lock on like you do with an IGLA.
> 
> In my honest opinion, they should remove the ability for stingers to make a mobility kill, given that in the same sense of the MBT LAW, it requires absolutely no effort whatsoever to use. IGLAs at the very least require someone to be in a decent position to be able to hit a helicopter and should be rewarded more than the guy who just happened to be walking across the street and instantly locks on and gets a helicopter to flip over itself.


I don't know. I get plenty of Stinger hits but less kills than in BF3 it seems. It's really good for harassing and forcing countermeasures and keeping the good enemy pilots from total ownage at least.


----------



## Sadmoto

This packet loss crap is such a joke, and its honestly getting worse then when they first patched in that stupid icon.
before the patch I'd see the "net code" problems where you hide behind something and get shot very rarely, it would happen maybe once or twice every few games.
after this patch, I can now shoot choppers straight on with a tank and do 0 damage, even though you see the chopper surrounded by a massive explosion. or I'll drop C4 on a tank as its passing by, I'll wait till its out of range, showing all 3 of the c4 markers on the tank, and he'll be 50M or more away when I blow it up, and then somehow one of the c4 magically teleports to my feet, killing myself and only disabling the tank.
this teleport would happen after waiting a good 3-5 seconds for the tank to get away, I know for 100% all 3 c4 were showing up on that tank, but nope, when I detonate, one of them vanishes and blows me up.

That or there are times when you try to detonate c4 and you'll see your character click the detonator like 3 times as your getting shot at but there will be no explosion.

Its really sad I've been pondering going back to cod, because cod is so lame, but all these problems with bf4 is joke.

EA is trying to pin the whole netcode fiasco on the players, their hardware and their isps and I've gone through and troubleshot everything, even spending 2 hrs on the phone with my isp making sure I'm getting what Im paying for.
every other game runs fine, except bf4 which I'll get that packet loss icon from the time I start a game to when I end it. that thing is popping up every 5 seconds at least.

and that ingame performance test may as well be a rigged benchmark, that thing lies worse then EA.


----------



## RexKobra

Well, I solved my soundloop crash issue by switching sound from surround to stereo.


----------



## Thoth420

It's your elevation. Packets are never lost when sent to or from an Ivory Tower.
For instance my underground base(ment)







is too deep beneath ground so I lose packets.


----------



## Zakharov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> I don't know. I get plenty of Stinger hits but less kills than in BF3 it seems. It's really good for harassing and forcing countermeasures and keeping the good enemy pilots from total ownage at least.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BOxHclUaH8

Probably because they keep flipping over like that every time they get hit.









Gyro stabilizer doesn't help very much either if I'm totally honest.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Well, I solved my soundloop crash issue by switching sound from surround to stereo.


Simply changing to the default Microsoft sound driver often resolves this issue as well. If you're using stereo headphones while playing, that's all you really need. Much more reliable that way, generally speaking. I use the on-board Realtek sound with the Win8.1 audio driver. I don't load the Realtek driver.


----------



## Cybertox

Hey guys, I consider buying BF4 Premium Edition but first I have to ask something. My store doesnt have English versions of bf4 premium anymore and only German ones are remaining however I would like to play the game in english, am I going to be able to redeem the serial code of the german version in origin and then download the English client?

Here is the version I might be getting: http://www.alcom.ch/index.php?hm=suche&tom=5&um=&um2=det&artnummer=pc47216&bfb=pics/pc9827v.jpg&ar=Battlefield-4-Deluxe-Edition


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Hey guys, I consider buying BF4 Premium Edition but first I have to ask something. My store doesnt have English versions of bf4 premium anymore and only German ones are remaining however I would like to play the game in english, am I going to be able to redeem the serial code of the german version in origin and then download the English client?
> 
> Here is the version I might be getting: http://www.alcom.ch/index.php?hm=suche&tom=5&um=&um2=det&artnummer=pc47216&bfb=pics/pc9827v.jpg&ar=Battlefield-4-Deluxe-Edition


Dunno..
But this may be helpful...
http://forum.symthic.com/battlefield-4-general-discussion/5665-change-language-for-bf4/

Can't you just set Origin or the game to english though? Maybe when you install?


----------



## Krusher33

Can't purchase the premium through Origin? Or are you getting it at a discount?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Can't purchase the premium through Origin? Or are you getting it at a discount?


The retail version is cheaper plus I can only pay in cash.


----------



## Sheyster

Does anyone know what time they're releasing the SA DLC pack tomorrow?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Does anyone know what time they're releasing the SA DLC pack tomorrow?


Check Origin game details, gives you a time for your region if the calendar is not to be believed


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Not in all cases and cards not yet suported, is unplayable using latest cat beta, mantle and hd7870.
> 
> Edit - and on second assault the premium calendar says 5hrs to release but origin game details says 9am in the morning.


That's odd, I have a friend with a HD 7870, and his game is running better than ever with Mantle vs Direct3D.

And yes, not all cards will see the same increases as GCN 1.1 cards, but with his CPU, you would think that at least it's going to make a difference (it did for me, and I wasn't THAT CPU limited, and I have a GCN 1.0 card).

All desktop cards are supported in this initial release of Mantle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Does anyone know what time they're releasing the SA DLC pack tomorrow?


18th, 4AM Eastern Time.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> 18th, 4AM Eastern Time.


Thanks, that means I'll be able to start the download as soon as I wake up! I'm on PST.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Not all only 5xxx series and up. My brother in law is waiting with his 4850. and technically not supported. only the 7xxx and 8xxx is supported. the 5xxx and up is compatible.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Well good to see some troubleshooting instead of just complaining and that may be it for you but it sure seems that back when I plagued by sound loop issues it was not on my end because I also happened to get a new motherboard during this time as well as go from onboard to a used Xonar DX plus went from 7 to 8.1 Previw and still sound looped all the time. Haven't at all in many weeks now.


----------



## keikei

Any patches in the 2nd assault download tuesday?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Any patches in the 2nd assault download tuesday?


Not that we know of.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> Not all only 5xxx series and up. My brother in law is waiting with his 4850. and technically not supported. only the 7xxx and 8xxx is supported. the 5xxx and up is compatible.


Really, 5xxx and up? I thought Mantle was only going to be effective on 7xxx and newer? Did AMD change their minds or is this only effective for BF4?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Really, 5xxx and up? I thought Mantle was only going to be effective on 7xxx and newer? Did AMD change their minds or is this only effective for BF4?


Nope.

GCN cards only.

HD 5000 series = VLIW4 AFAICR.

HD 7000 and up for Mantle.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> That's odd, I have a friend with a HD 7870, and his game is running better than ever with Mantle vs Direct3D.
> 
> And yes, not all cards will see the same increases as GCN 1.1 cards, but with his CPU, you would think that at least it's going to make a difference (it did for me, and I wasn't THAT CPU limited, and I have a GCN 1.0 card).
> 
> All desktop cards are supported in this initial release of Mantle.
> 18th, 4AM Eastern Time.


Its not odd and its not exclusive imo, this game is performing widely on a large variety of systems for whatever reason across a wide range of users. I have 4 systems in this house all with bf4 accounts.

My sig rig, flawless (except the obvious game issues, ie netcode)
[email protected] and a Gtx 770 running windows 8 - flawless
[email protected] and a hd7870 running windows 8 - frame drops but very playable in the main
[email protected] and a hd7870 running windows 7 - terrible frame drops and stutter.

Tried mantle and the cat beta on the 8120 system with mantle enabled, completely unplayable, stutter to a standstill. Rolled back the beta and to dx and is as described above.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Still no crashes. TV missiles seem easier to control. Or maybe I'm just more used to guiding them.


----------



## thrgk

so 7970 supports mantle if i download beta drivers?


----------



## Minusorange

4 and half hours till this


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> so 7970 supports mantle if i download beta drivers?


oh yeah.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> I don't know. I get plenty of Stinger hits but less kills than in BF3 it seems. It's really good for harassing and forcing countermeasures and keeping the good enemy pilots from total ownage at least.


I feel the same, I don't normally carry the stinger or IGLA, but will switch to one of them, if the enemy chopper pilots are not being kept in check by are own pilots.


----------



## Mr Nightman

any ideas if a proxy could unlock second assault earlier?


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Nightman*
> 
> any ideas if a proxy could unlock second assault earlier?


Huh ? It's released at the same time around the globe in 20 minutes


----------



## Mr Nightman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Huh ? It's released at the same time around the globe in 20 minutes


kinda what i thought, lol wasnt positive, figured a little head start on the download wouldnt hurt if it was possible


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Update is live


----------



## Swolern

Downloading now. Damn DL speed is slow!!! Much slower than normal. Anyone else?

Im usually at 4MB/sec. Im at 800kb/sec right now.......


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Downloading now. Damn DL speed is slow!!! Much slower than normal. Anyone else?


Yeah my download is normally at 1.6MB


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Downloading now. Damn DL speed is slow!!! Much slower than normal. Anyone else?


2.59MB/sec 30mins remaining

Will the servers be updated or will we have to wait for them ?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> 2.59MB/sec 30mins remaining
> 
> Will the servers be updated or will we have to wait for them ?


Servers are usually updated even before DLC patch is available. Not today though. Battlelog still shows no signs of new maps.

Going to give it a little bit. If no go then im going back to Titanfall!


----------



## daguardian

Well my download just stopped for no reason at 94% and said "account in use", I checked an it showed I had gone offline. I had to go log back in to resume the DL, Origin is so bugged


----------



## nitrubbb

my BF4 opinion - the maps are complete garbage, completely random run and gun with no tactics involved whatsoever. I got the game for free and will not touch this garbage anymore

Also whats with the ******ed way to start sprinting? Choosing loadout is also LOLbad

BC2 for life!


----------



## Thoth420




----------



## EliteReplay

Patch notes?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Patch notes?


The last patch was on Feb 13. If you're referring to today's download, it was Second Assault. No patching done.


----------



## Alonjar

SIIIIIIIIIGH. Against my better judgement, I went ahead and bought BF4 over the weekend with the 50% off sale. Loaded it up just now to play for the first time... game froze forcing me to control+alt+delete twice in 10 minutes.

Is this a common problem?


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alonjar*
> 
> SIIIIIIIIIGH. Against my better judgement, I went ahead and bought BF4 over the weekend with the 50% off sale. Loaded it up just now to play for the first time... game froze forcing me to control+alt+delete twice in 10 minutes.
> 
> Is this a common problem?


Made my day. Yup the game will freeze and crash


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> The last patch was on Feb 13. If you're referring to today's download, it was Second Assault. No patching done.


A small Battlelog patch was done:

We are updating Battlelog on the web today, and will be rolling out the mobile update in the coming days. Details on the mobile app update to follow later.

ANNOUNCEMENTS:
- Second Assault maps and modes are now available on Battlelog

FEATURES & IMPROVEMENTS:
- You can now see the amount of kills with your second and third best weapon and vehicle on the Soldier overview page
- Added a button to directly go and view the associated weapon, when getting weapon accessories in Battlepacks
- The progress bar is now shown for Kit Unlocks under Unlocks -> Weapons
- You can now see which expansion pack a weapon belongs to in Stats -> Weapons
- You can now see which expansion pack a map belongs to on the Server Info Page's map rotation
- Feed comments that have been cut off due to length (with a ...) can now be expanded to see the full comment
- Improvements to Recommended Servers to better promote highly populated servers
- Various minor improvements and tweaks

FIXES:
- Fixed an issue where Conquest and Conquest Large were mixed up, causing the Server Browser to always select both and only showing Conquest in the servers list. It also broke the Live Scoreboard for Conquest.
- Fixed an issue where Air Superiority did not appear in the Server Browser filter
- Fixed an issue where Game Activity could not be shown
- Fixed an issue where you couldn't see the individual player info boxes in Battle Reports
- Fixed the links to the Battlelog and Commander iOS and Android apps, which didn't always work as intended
- Fixed an issue where the wrong font color was sometimes used on the name displayed on the dog tag
- Fixed an issue where linking to a news post in the wrong locale ended up with a 404; it will now redirect to the English news post instead
- Fixed an issue in Chrome where the images didn't always load on the main not-signed-in page
- Various minor fixes


----------



## EliteReplay




----------



## SlackerITGuy

I'm digging the "new" maps, Oman is amazing, love the sandstorm.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> I'm digging the "new" maps, Oman is amazing, love the sandstorm.
> 
> What do you guys think?


I'll let you know when I get home later this afternoon.







I kicked off the download before leaving for work, so it should be ready to play when I get home.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> I'm digging the "new" maps, Oman is amazing, love the sandstorm.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Caspian, Oman and Firestorm are fun, maybe not so much Oman it's nothing on the original BF2 version but I don't understand how it was voted more popular than Karkand I don't remember many loving Oman so much

Metro is just the worst possible map to add in an expansion/DLC it's just a nade/noob tube enclosed mess


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alonjar*
> 
> SIIIIIIIIIGH. Against my better judgement, I went ahead and bought BF4 over the weekend with the 50% off sale. Loaded it up just now to play for the first time... game froze forcing me to control+alt+delete twice in 10 minutes.
> 
> Is this a common problem?


Well the first thing to do is run PBsetup.exe to update PunkBuster tho disconnects more common with that being outdated (Google that if you don't know what it is). Also what video card and drivers?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Caspian, Oman and Firestorm are fun, maybe not so much Oman it's nothing on the original BF2 version but I don't understand how it was voted more popular than Karkand I don't remember many loving Oman so much
> 
> Metro is just the worst possible map to add in an expansion/DLC it's just a nade/noob tube enclosed mess


Which is exactly why way too many love it ugh

I actually managed to finish the campaign despite it being meh and a bunch of reset progress. Yay M249.


----------



## EVILNOK

I really like the SA maps. Even Metro. If you really hate the nade spam I'm sure there will be a few no explosives Metro servers to play on. The sandstorm on Oman is pretty cool also. Firestorm I only got to play half a match. Already unlocked everything except the Gol magnum which I kind of dread doing. Caspian really feels like a totally different map with the wall in there.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah I want SA and will also want the others which I guess means I should just buy Premium. They know this; the bastards lol


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Metro is just the worst possible map to add in an expansion/DLC it's just a nade/noob tube enclosed mess


It has its place... Metro + Op Locker + 200% boost + Double XP weekend = PROFIT! I'll reach the new rank cap in no time at all. There is a new rank cap with the new DLC, right?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

I only got to play some of Metro this morning before leaving for work.

It felt good going back into good ol metro. Ran 8 - 0 before the match ended. Definitely feels like it'll be harder to hold Bravo point due to all the entry points for everyone.

Can't wait to try out Caspian or Oman. Caspian was my favourite map in BF3 and the autumn feeling with the big wall definitely looks awesome.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> It has it's place... Metro + Op Locker + 200% boost + Double XP weekend = PROFIT! I'll reach the new rank cap in no time at all. There is a new rank cap with the new DLC, right?


No.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> No.


So rank cap is not 120 with the new DLC??


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Can't wait to try out Caspian or Oman. Caspian was my favourite map in BF3 and the autumn feeling with the big wall definitely looks awesome.


Same here... I liked both of those maps in BF3. I hope they add scout choppers to both, or at least to Oman.


----------



## jmcosta

is EA giving out shortcut dlcs?


well it's free after spending a ton of money to play something broken......


----------



## Cortez42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> So rank cap is not 120 with the new DLC??


negative


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cortez42*
> 
> negative
























WTH?!


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> is EA giving out shortcut dlcs?
> 
> 
> well it's free after spending a ton of money to play something broken......


Ya, pistols, shotguns, and DMR's are getting shortcuts.
Free to Premium.

Nice if you don't want to grind through some weapons. I'd rather grind attachments and unlocks than these particular guns myself.


----------



## ihatelolcats

shortxut to unlock it for use?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> My internet speed is 20Mb/sec, origin is downloading at 5.55 MB/sec, what the **** origin? Also why the **** battlefield 4 weights 24.5 Gbs?


All the maps and textures of Campaign and Multiplayer?

Games nowadays are roughly that size anyway.


----------



## Aparition

It is the texture files.
HD textures take up a lot of space, even with compression.

For example I have an old game Mount n Blade Warband. The vanilla game is ~600MB. After adding HD textures, custom textures, etc... I'm suddenly at ~1.3 GB.

The maps and objects have a huge number of textures.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> All the maps and textures of Campaign and Multiplayer?
> 
> Games nowadays are roughly that size anyway.


Far Cry 3 is 7Gbs.
Crysis is 5Gbs


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Far Cry 3 is 7Gbs.
> Crysis is 5Gbs


Take away all of the mutliplayer maps and textures and sounds and see what you're left with.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alonjar*
> 
> SIIIIIIIIIGH. Against my better judgement, I went ahead and bought BF4 over the weekend with the 50% off sale. Loaded it up just now to play for the first time... game froze forcing me to control+alt+delete twice in 10 minutes.
> 
> Is this a common problem?


Not for people that have a PC running properly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Made my day. Yup the game will freeze and crash


Not here.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Hmm well the shortcuts are another bonus to Premium for me then; can't complain about that. Have like none of those unlocked at this time though don't care about DMRs.


----------



## EVILNOK

Well I unlocked everything from SA. If you're after the Gol Magnum I'd say don't even bother on Caspian Border. They take the tower down so fast its almost pointless. I got it on my 1st try on Operation Firestorm. Everyone is trying to get it and every weapon seems to be aimed at that tower because of it. It could turn into a really annoying assignment.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Not for people that have a PC running properly.
> Not here.
> 24.5Gb is that all.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats the problem with a large game size anyway?
> 
> it will be a lot more before the game is done, BF3 was 34.2Gb.


If origin would download games at my maximum internet speed then I wouldnt complain about the size and the other way around.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> If origin would download games at my maximum internet speed then I wouldnt complain about the size and the other way around.


That was probably due to EVERYONE on Premium downloading Second Assault. My download speed is usually 10mbps and I was downloading at 400kbps.

Learn to chill out?


----------



## Krazee

I downloaded this morning @ 5.5 mbs, took around 20 - 30 mins while getting ready for work


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> If origin would download games at my maximum internet speed then I wouldnt complain about the size and the other way around.


Origin has been stupid fast for me with the updates.
My connection is 20Mbps = ~2.5 MB/s
Origin has shown 3.2 MB/s, probably from some form of boost or something, faster than the speed I pay for.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> $39.99 if you use this *coupon*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got premium for $37 last week. Same site. The price will change as the coupon expires on X day, but a new one will be created. Dont pay full price.
> 
> edit: for some reason the coupon can only be used x times, so if it doesnt go through, wait till the new one comes out. Some players have mentioned this.


How is everyone enjoying 2nd Assault? I gotta get some work done, but plan to join in the fry later tonight.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> How is everyone enjoying 2nd Assault? I gotta get some work done, but plan to join in the fry later tonight.


The maps are great mate.

Oman is probably my favorite at the moment.


----------



## Sheyster

What is the best DMR? I have not really played with them much at all in BF4. Since we can get the shortcut pack for free (Premium members), which is the best one to use?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> What is the best DMR? I have not really played with them much at all in BF4...


Scar stats-wise is better than the others. A lot of them have stats that are almost identical with some very minor variances like the SVD compared to the Mk. 11.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> My internet speed is 20Mb/sec, origin is downloading at 5.55 MB/sec, what the **** origin? Also why the **** battlefield 4 weights 24.5 Gbs?


BF4 is a big lass aint she?









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yeah I want SA and will also want the others which I guess means I should just buy Premium. They know this; the bastards lol


Its how they get ya~

They purposely make it cheaper to go premium then it is to buy individually


----------



## keikei

FYI on battlelog:

Quote:


> WE ARE WORKING ON A FIX FOR AN ISSUE ON PC THAT CAUSES THE GAME TO FREEZE, RESULTING IN A SOUND LOOP. WE WILL SHARE MORE INFORMATION ONCE AVAILABLE.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> FYI on battlelog:
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> WE ARE WORKING ON A FIX FOR AN ISSUE ON PC THAT CAUSES THE GAME TO FREEZE, RESULTING IN A SOUND LOOP. WE WILL SHARE MORE INFORMATION ONCE AVAILABLE.
Click to expand...

third time is the charm


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> What is the best DMR? I have not really played with them much at all in BF4...
> 
> 
> 
> Scar stats-wise is better than the others. A lot of them have stats that are almost identical with some very minor variances like the SVD compared to the Mk. 11.
Click to expand...

I've always had a liking of the SKS, although most of them do have similar/same stats. Basically just pick which one you think sounds the best or feels the best. Even the starting DMR is pretty decent, I got some nice kills with it. The slow rate of fire makes you take a bit more time to pick your shots rather than the spamming that SKS can provide.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> FYI on battlelog:
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> WE ARE WORKING ON A FIX FOR AN ISSUE ON PC THAT CAUSES THE GAME TO FREEZE, RESULTING IN A SOUND LOOP. WE WILL SHARE MORE INFORMATION ONCE AVAILABLE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> third time is the charm
Click to expand...

made me lol.


----------



## Alonjar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> FYI on battlelog:
> WE ARE WORKING ON A FIX FOR AN ISSUE ON PC THAT CAUSES THE GAME TO FREEZE, RESULTING IN A SOUND LOOP. WE WILL SHARE MORE INFORMATION ONCE AVAILABLE.
> *
> *


This is the exact issue I was experiencing this morning. Only seems to happen on certain maps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Not for people that have a PC running properly.


*rolls eyes*


----------



## daguardian

The game is working fine here








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> The maps are great mate.
> 
> Oman is probably my favorite at the moment.


I agree, joined a game of CTF (







for this back) on Operation Firestorm, looks and feels much better than the original -cranes can be taken out too, the explosion/noise from that was pretty awesome!


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> FYI on battlelog:
> 
> *
> *


I hope so. I downloaded the new DLC and cant play Metro at all. The game crashes within 10 seconds.


----------



## knersie69

Hey guys just thought I would leave this here. It unlocks all the handguns for free. I know its not the best way to do it but still I thought it's a great deal.

https://www.origin.com/en-us/store/buy/76889/pc-download/addon/battlefield-4-handgun-shortcut-kit-ANW.html


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> Hey guys just thought I would leave this here. It unlocks all the handguns for free. I know its not the best way to do it but still I thought it's a great deal.
> 
> https://www.origin.com/en-us/store/buy/76889/pc-download/addon/battlefield-4-handgun-shortcut-kit-ANW.html


Nice. Worked like a charm. Restarted battle and all them previous locked pistols showed unlocked. Strangely reset all my loadouts, but thats fine. REP+.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Cool +rep though I guess I woulda gotten this with Premium anyway&#8230;I swear if I buy it after waiting this long and it goes on sale within like a week I am going to lose my mind.

And despite the latest Battlelog announcement if you are still crashing it's a better idea than ever to look at anything possible on your end as at least part of the culprit. The game is definitely more stable now in general.


----------



## Aparition

Got a few battles on the new maps. Fun!

There is a wonderful sniping spot on Caspian Border, hint it isn't the tower








If you can get the sniper at the top of the tower though you can setup for an excellent viewpoint over C and D 300 - 600 meters








If you like sniping it is a great time


----------



## CS14

Anyone else getting

"The Game Statistics Engine is currently down." on battlelog?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> Anyone else getting
> 
> "The Game Statistics Engine is currently down." on battlelog?


Yeah, me and my clan mates can't join our server (OR any other server...)...

Great way to enjoy my gaming time of the day.


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Yeah, me and my clan mates can't join our server (OR any other server...)...
> 
> Great way to enjoy my gaming time of the day.


Ah, damn









Well at least it's not just me, was starting to worry that it was.

In the mean time I've downloaded that pistol kit.
+rep to knersie69


----------



## Ghost12

http://gyazo.com/40c688f71daba334627faef11c53a9e5 had this twice tonight, never seen this or had anytrhing like it in 1300hrs bf3/4, something does not sit right with this new found reason for dis-connect


----------



## Floy

Can't connect to any servers either.

"No contact with EA Online"

EDIT: I'm connecting now.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Yeah,I am rank 00 atm.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> Ah, damn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least it's not just me, was starting to worry that it was.
> 
> In the mean time I've downloaded that pistol kit.
> +rep to knersie69


Works now here!


----------



## CS14

Yep looks like it is back up


----------



## EliteReplay

Where do i can get premium and what is the lowest price for it?


----------



## keikei

Anyone unlock all the new guns? Any new favorites?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Where do i can get premium and what is the lowest price for it?



39.99. Cheapest yet i've found. Once a new coupon is generated, it might be lower.


----------



## Ghost12

Absolutely impossible to aim in this game on maps like metro at times, the screen shake and scope sway is beyond a joke and the suppression from lmg that are not even hitting you. Bf3 may have had random deviation etc through suppression but was better than this nonsense mechanic


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yes yes everyone relax in general&#8230;a huge DLC update always taxes the infrastructure and make the system wonky for a time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> 
> 39.99. Cheapest yet i've found. Once a new coupon is generated, it might be lower.


Anyone try this yet? I wouldn't go through one of those overseas code sites but this is Gamefly&#8230;thanks for posting!


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Anyone try this yet? I wouldn't go through one of those overseas code sites but this is Gamefly&#8230;thanks for posting!


From this site, yes. This specific code, no. The code is to greenmangaming.


----------



## keikei

At least the trailers have no bugs. Yeppi kayah!

*Battlefield 4 Second Assault Is Rolling Out*


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

everyone is playing SA, I don't have preium, I bought BF4+CR tho somehow on sale, digital deluxe or something I guess

But it sucks, now there's hardly any low ping servers at all for me

And I hate operation metro chokepoint frag spamfest maps


----------



## wrigleyvillain

No this one was Gamefly..and apparently I snoozed and losed.








Quote:


> Update 2/18 at 7:30pm Eastern. Looks like GameFly killed the coupon discount for BF4 Premium


----------



## redalert

Once the new car smell goes away from SA people will go back to the vanilla BF4 maps after a couple weeks. Same thing happened with BF3.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Anyone unlock all the new guns? Any new favorites?


I have them all. I'm liking the Gol Magnum. It feels a lot different than previous BFs. The DAO is ok I guess in close quarters but that reload time... F2000 seems to be really good but I haven't used it a lot yet. The M60 I haven't used that much yet either. I've had the AS VAL since the last big patch and for close range I love it. You can make it work at medium ranges with short bursts but ther are better options obviously.


----------



## calavera

Handgun shortcut kit available for free at the battlelog store if you buy now!

Also, as usual assignments are bugged. This is driving me nuts.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Handgun shortcut kit available for free at the battlelog store if you buy now!
> 
> Also, as usual assignments are bugged. This is driving me nuts.


How is it bugged? I watched someone who streamed 4 hours today. Worked on unlocking the M60 and F2000 for the last hour of it without issues. M60 was really easy. The F2000 he had trouble with because of the assist ribbons. He had trouble getting just markers and then a team mate kill finish them off. It's hard to do when you purposely do it.

He also tried to get the sniper one but he gave up after a time because EVERYONE was going for the tower and then EVERYONE else was shooting at everyone going up the tower. Better to just wait till everyone has it already.









4 hours and only 1 crash and it appears that it was the server that crashed. 1 time he joined a server and it was rubberbanding so he switched to a different one after the round was over. But other than that it looked good. Really really good. I'm excited to play it but gotta wait till the kids fall asleep.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Absolutely impossible to aim in this game on maps like metro at times, the screen shake and scope sway is beyond a joke and the suppression from lmg that are not even hitting you. Bf3 may have had random deviation etc through suppression but was better than this nonsense mechanic


The huge rumbling earth shaking explosions upset my aim so much. Kinda annoying at times when your in a flanking position taking aim and out of no where everything starts shaking like a volcano had set off lol.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> How is it bugged? I watched someone who streamed 4 hours today. Worked on unlocking the M60 and F2000 for the last hour of it without issues. M60 was really easy. The F2000 he had trouble with because of the assist ribbons. He had trouble getting just markers and then a team mate kill finish them off. It's hard to do when you purposely do it.
> 
> He also tried to get the sniper one but he gave up after a time because EVERYONE was going for the tower and then EVERYONE else was shooting at everyone going up the tower. Better to just wait till everyone has it already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 hours and only 1 crash and it appears that it was the server that crashed. 1 time he joined a server and it was rubberbanding so he switched to a different one after the round was over. But other than that it looked good. Really really good. I'm excited to play it but gotta wait till the kids fall asleep.


Same here. I actually haven't had any crashes in a few months and today only thing I noticed is a little bit of a sound glitch on metro which corrected itself after a few minutes. Every assignment completed fine. The Gol was a pain of course where so many people were either trying to get to the tower or destroy everyone on the towers but I got lucky on the 1st run through of Firestorm.


----------



## Krusher33

I don't know why people loved or miss Metro in BF3 so much. I hated it. Because it always end up being a spawn trap either at 1 end or the other with no way to flank. At least in Locker there's the outside to flank that hardly anyone pays attention to.

EDIT: And I mean this for both the losing and winning teams. It's stupidly boring if you're doing the spawn trapping, and it's stupidly frustrating when you're spawn trapped.


----------



## calavera

The assignment bug that has been bothering me since China Rising. Even though I've completed the assignment and have been using the unlocked weapon since, after each round the assignment still shows up in the report as if I haven't completed it. It's a really small bug but its just so annoying.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I don't know why people loved or miss Metro in BF3 so much. I hated it. Because it always end up being a spawn trap either at 1 end or the other with no way to flank. At least in Locker there's the outside to flank that hardly anyone pays attention to.
> 
> EDIT: And I mean this for both the losing and winning teams. It's stupidly boring if you're doing the spawn trapping, and it's stupidly frustrating when you're spawn trapped.


Very true. It gets very boring...

Locker and Metro should be a small player type map. Say like 20-24 players max.. 64 player locker is a huge bottle neck in the middle and it gets old fast...


----------



## Ponycar

DMR unlock shortcut is now live in battlelog. Oh and I like metro and operation locker. Great way to unlock weapons or attachments.









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/news/view/shortcut-kits-now-live/


----------



## calavera

I don't really like these shortcuts. Takes the fun out of unlocking stuff through kills IMO.

Aaaand assignment bug is present on all freaking gun unlocks. great


----------



## eBombzor

Has anyone here used the Nvidia Inspector profile for this game? I tried using it in Crysis 3 but it resulted in massive stuttering.

Dunno about this game. Has anyone gotten actual performance gains from Nvidia Inspector?


----------



## Unknownm

Oh, I almost thought it already downloaded the new DLC and just refreshing, but turns out just my internet connection


----------



## Forceman

Really liking the new Caspian, even the wall, but Metro is still a cluster. It's better at B (the ticket place), but if you push the team back to C (the platform) there's still no real way around. So once a team gets spawn trapped, the game is pretty much over. Unless I missed a flanking route somewhere.


----------



## Hacker90

Guys M having this problem that used to happen with china rising. Now the same thing is happening with Second assault. I tried the regedit thing by adding Xpack0 but it dint work can someone please please help me ?


----------



## Thomas-S

Log in and out from both Origin and the browser


----------



## DuckKnuckle

I've been playing a lot of recon lately to get a feel of the new SA maps. Caspian border is so much better with the Autumn feel. The fact that I can hide in the grass, or burn the grass and reveal or injure enemies is a great addition.

Apparently Metro and Oman suffer from crashes so they are not in many of the server rotations. From my playing last night I didn't crash once.

Also, a lot of people are claiming hacks when they pump a couple shottie rounds into someone and that person kills them. It's a bug on the new SA maps. It seems the shotgun damage model has been reduced once in game which is why guys can take 4 shots before they kill you.

Firestorm has a very gloomy feel to it which I quite enjoy. Feels more war-ridden and the land and air has definitely taken a beaten. Destroyed vehicles are scattered around the map for cover. The burners you can switch on in the center tower is also a bonus.

I am definitely liking the new maps and it feels good to be playing on a few of my favourite maps from BF3.


----------



## Hacker90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thomas-S*
> 
> Log in and out from both Origin and the browser


Seriously bro, thats the least anyone would do in this situation. Nothing like that or repair install or some lame driver update is going to fix this. I need a registry file that I can run which fixes the registery for me so that battlelog and orgin can understand that I have the DLC is installed


----------



## Krusher33

I got to play for 2 hours last night when I should've only played for 1. I freaking love Oman. Especially towards end of map after the sandstorm and the torn up buildings. Very, very real.

I liked the new caspian as well. The towers on the walls, I used it as tactics before entering a control point. And I love sneaking up behind someone in it. And the fallen antenna is a really nice addition for going across that Gigantic field.

Firestorm, I had forgotten that I did play that map in the previous version. Took a bit to recognize it. I'm waiting till the gol assignment to be done so that people aren't distracted by the tower. Last night I blew up so many tanks that were so focused on shooting down people off the tower.

Metro, I didn't like it in BF3 and I hate it even more. Played 2 rounds of it and BOTH times it was the same dang thing. In the beginning there's a lot of nades, airburst, grenade launchers, rpgs, in the middle point... and then once a team gets pushed back, that's the end of it. From that point on it's nothing but spawn trap. Boring for the trappers, frustrating for the trapped. I do look forward to playing Rush though. I had always liked Metro rush. I just don't like conquests on that map and feel that it should be out of the rotation on conquest focused servers.

I didn't bother with the assignments yet. I was in too much awe over the colors of the maps. So different but nice to be on old grounds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hacker90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Thomas-S*
> 
> Log in and out from both Origin and the browser
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously bro, thats the least anyone would do in this situation. Nothing like that or repair install or some lame driver update is going to fix this. I need a registry file that I can run which fixes the registery for me so that battlelog and orgin can understand that I have the DLC is installed
Click to expand...

I had the same issue; completely exiting Origin (right clicking the task in the corner thingy), logging out in battlelog, and then signing back into battlelog and restarting Origin fixed it for me.


----------



## Sheyster

I also played a few hours last night. Unlocked the M60 and used it on Metro for a bit, and so far I like it! It's fun to Rambo-style it every now and then.









My favorite map so far is Oman. The sand storm effect is pretty cool. Metro is same-old same-old Metro pretty much. If I was grinding XP I'd go for Metro and Locker as Support or Assault. Caspian is also pretty nice with the Fall look. I'm disappointed there are no scout helo's in either map (Oman and Caspian). Oman would be awesome with them IMHO, in that sand storm. Also disappointed the rank cap is still at 110.


----------



## 98uk

FYI I have a bug that would cause a CTD and can reproduce it.

I was using my HD7970 to power my two 23" monitors and the my CPU's integrated graphics to control my 32" TV as a third monitor. This is done by enabling a BIOS option "iGPU Multi-Monitor" (maybe Asus specific wording).

When both my HD7970 and CPU graphics were enabled, attempting to go to the menu screen in BF4 would dump me out of the game.

It's a very "niche" setup... but maybe useful for someone out there.


----------



## ntherblast

Keep getting this error randomly "DirectX function "Getdeviceremovedreason" failed with DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_HUNG ("The applications device failed due to badly formed commands sent by the application. This is an design-time issue that should be investigated and fixed") GPU "NVIDIA Geforce GTX 570, Driver 3321" I've tried installing the dxsetup and the vcredi in the origin games/bf4 folder didn't help


----------



## Sheyster

I'm also in the process of flying a helo under all of the cranes to get that cool dog tag (it's an assignment). Oman is complete, now I gotta do it in the other two new maps that have helo's available to complete the assignment (no helo in Metro obviously).


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Keep getting this error randomly "DirectX function "Getdeviceremovedreason" failed with DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_HUNG ("The applications device failed due to badly formed commands sent by the application. This is an design-time issue that should be investigated and fixed") GPU "NVIDIA Geforce GTX 570, Driver 3321" I've tried installing the dxsetup and the vcredi in the origin games/bf4 folder didn't help


Repair BF4 files through the launcher and clean your old GPU driver and install a new download of your choice of driver.
See if that helps.
Or if you are overclocking reset to stock and see if that helps, might be a bad overclock.


----------



## Hacker90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I had the same issue; completely exiting Origin (right clicking the task in the corner thingy), logging out in battlelog, and then signing back into battlelog and restarting Origin fixed it for me.


Sure as hell dint work for me!


----------



## Krazee

Hmm can't find the DMR shortcut...


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Hmm can't find the DMR shortcut...


----------



## Cybertox

I can run BF4 maxed out with vertical sync at 60 fps without any major drops or even none using the 2560x1440 resolution. AA is off though. So after playing some campaign and multiplayer I was disappointed but also impressed in some cases. The way that you have to launch the game from the internet browser is pathetic, thats the first thing which I did not like at all. The graphics are a lot worse than I actually expected them to be. In terms of performance the game performs decently while using directx, I did not use Mantle and wont do so until a decent version of it comes out. The gameplay however is still great, even though its extremely similar to the previous battlefields and especially bf3 its still fun and great to play. The audio is ok but could be better. Have encountered some bugs but havent experienced any crashes yet.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hacker90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I had the same issue; completely exiting Origin (right clicking the task in the corner thingy), logging out in battlelog, and then signing back into battlelog and restarting Origin fixed it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure as hell dint work for me!
Click to expand...

Dunno dude.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

*Patch & map impressions:*
-Metro: worst ever map in BF history, worse than BF3, especially with frags introduced - becomes a nightmare. Complete waste of time.
-Firestorm: Hasn't changed, if you liked it in BF3, S.S.D.D - other than that I hated it, so meh.
-Caspian: Great job - really like what they've done, plays better, looks better, levolution adds something nice to it. I now enjoy playing caspian
-Oman: "Oh Man" what have they done? Sandstorm is fun for the first time and I like how it limits your vision and "changes" the dynamics of the map, but couldn't they have done the effect better? It hurts my eyes playing on it. Looks like IMAGE NOISE throughout the screen.

Patch wise, how this effects the game:
Horrible, horrible, horrible.
Dice screwed up YET AGAIN!

-Sound loop problems
-General sound problems
-Video stutters
-FPS drops
-Grenades not disappearing when they are blown
-Revive glitches
-1 shot kills + netcode has become worse
...sigh.

More feedback:
New weapons introduced are beastly - M60 especially is on another planet.

A how-to unlock guide for the M60:





Overall, yet again, completely disappointed in DICE.
I think I've figured DICE and EA out after over 15yrs of playing their games:
Fix or introduce one thing, break 10 others.

EDIT:
Shortcut kits?
Who would have seen that coming?








And the added insult to have it "free" for premium users. Because premium right now doesn't have much to offer.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I can run BF4 maxed out with vertical sync at 60 fps without any major drops or even none using the 2560x1440 resolution. AA is off though. So after playing some campaign and multiplayer I was disappointed but also impressed in some cases. The way that you have to launch the game from the internet browser is pathetic, thats the first thing which I did not like at all. The graphics are a lot worse than I actually expected them to be. In terms of performance the game performs decently while using directx, I did not use Mantle and wont do so until a decent version of it comes out. The gameplay however is still great, even though its extremely similar to the previous battlefields and especially bf3 its still fun and great to play. The audio is ok but could be better. Have encountered some bugs but havent experienced any crashes yet.


I really don't think I'd call it "pathetic" though it's definitely untraditional and different. Though seeing how I love most everything else about Battlelog compared to what other games offer it's no big deal and I have got used to launching it that way years ago with BF3. Most people have fast systems with SSDs anyway. I really don't find myself wasting too much time waiting for the game to launch even when I am trying to find a good game/good team.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> I really don't think I'd call it "pathetic" though it's definitely untraditional and different. Though seeing how I love most everything else about Battlelog compared to what other games offer it's no big deal and I have got used to launching it that way years ago with BF3. Most people have fast systems with SSDs anyway. I really don't find myself wasting too much time waiting for the game to launch even when I am trying to find a good game/good team.


My lil cousin gets annoyed that he joins the game at the same time as me and launches about 1 or 2 minutes after I do, because I'm on my SSD.


----------



## PiEownz

I just got this game and have yet to try this out (probably won't play this until next couple of weeks). But do you think that a 5830 would run BF4 on high settings?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> My lil cousin gets annoyed that he joins the game at the same time as me and launches about 1 or 2 minutes after I do, because I'm on my SSD.


Kick that kid down some old used 60G for his gaming drive!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiEownz*
> 
> I just got this game and have yet to try this out (probably won't play this until next couple of weeks). But do you think that a 5830 would run BF4 on high settings?


Maybe&#8230;if that 20" in your sig is your display. People always ask this kind of thing and then fail to mention the most important piece of info-their display resolution.


----------



## PiEownz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Kick that kid down some old used 60G for his gaming drive!
> Maybe&#8230;if that 20" in your sig is your display. People always ask this kind of thing and then fail to mention the most important piece of info-their display resolution.


Oh, I upgraded to a 23" monitor, 1920x1080


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiEownz*
> 
> I just got this game and have yet to try this out (probably won't play this until next couple of weeks). But do you think that a 5830 would run BF4 on high settings?


No, with that gpu and running a resolution of 1920x1080 you wont be able to play battlefield with high settings. Low to medium, no aa.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Kick that kid down some old used 60G for his gaming drive!
> Maybe&#8230;if that 20" in your sig is your display. People always ask this kind of thing and then fail to mention the most important piece of info-their display resolution.


haha








Well To be honest, his on a laptop too. I'll wait a few years, and maybe when I start to earn money I'll buy him a brand new custom built PC







!

I gave him $100 towards his laptop purchase (my uncle didn't want him to have a desktop PC for some reason)
So he went from 13" 720P to a 1080P 15" screen







(due to my added $100)


----------



## wrigleyvillain

5830 is probably pushing it; definitely no antialiasing. Just try before you upgrade though. You can get a used card that will do 1080P on high for well under $100.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiEownz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Kick that kid down some old used 60G for his gaming drive!
> Maybe&#8230;if that 20" in your sig is your display. People always ask this kind of thing and then fail to mention the most important piece of info-their display resolution.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I upgraded to a 23" monitor, 1920x1080
Click to expand...

Probably not at that res, I can play with mostly 60fps+ using a 6950 2gb at 1680 x 1050 resolution, ALL Low ingame settings. But it does dip lower in big servers. I was using a GTX 460 before this and it was about 60fps max, but mostly like 45-55fps with all low ingame settings.


----------



## PiEownz

Does the game look decent with low settings?


----------



## Sheyster

Another fun thing to do right now:

People are so involved in getting the tower kills on Firestorm and Caspian, it's so easy to get SUAV roadkills on both maps right now. You can go after all the guys in the towers sniping, or after all the guys on the ground trying to snipe the tower guys.


----------



## Ghost12

I waited with anticipation for Metro but am so frustrated with it beyond belief, the screen shaking scope swaying removes ability to be accurate which is ridiculous in an fps, just another garbage mechanic to add to the many. Would much rather play metro on bf3, in fact had a full week off the game and now feel like another..............extended


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiEownz*
> 
> Does the game look decent with low settings?


Ya it looks fine. Obviously it won't be mind-blowing like with medium-ultra graphics, but it plays just as well. I'm not really playing the game to go site seeing anyway, and it looks good even on Low, so it works out for me. Higher Frames > eye candy for sure.


----------



## Aparition

Low vs Ultra



Low



Older pictures but Low is still very playable.


----------



## Cybertox

Battlefield 4 doesnt look impressive even when maxed.


----------



## pc-illiterate

that side-by-side picture of low and ultra on top, low isnt playable at all. according to it, you cant see clearly for more than 10 feet.


----------



## (sic)

I'll agree with Faster is Better, FPS over eye candy any day. I've been playing on low settings w/ sweetfx (ofcourse, the colors are awful in this game) and it is more than playable.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Battlefield 4 doesnt look impressive even when maxed.


May I ask, what would impress you?


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Battlefield 4 doesnt look impressive even when maxed.


im sure you are referring how it looks on 1080p right? BF4 was meant to be play on his natural resolution which is 4K




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> that side-by-side picture of low and ultra on top, low isnt playable at all. according to it, you cant see clearly for more than 10 feet.


I play on LOW right now due to my GTX460, im saving money for a better card AMD/NVIDIA.... and that picture is wrong... the second picture below that on shanghai is how the game looks on low settings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> May I ask, what would impress you?


im pretty sure minecraft lol


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> May I ask, what would impress you?


Far Cry 3 as well as Crysis 1 and 3 were able to impress me and made me go wow. Battlefield 4 maxed out at 1440P (2560x1440) looks like a console game. However the gameplay is great and I am loving it so far, typical battlefield. The gameplay in Crysis on the other hand in my opinion is very bad. far Cry 3 had a great story and a decent gameplay.


----------



## Cybertox

omg...

double post again, pls delete, sorry.


----------



## pc-illiterate

gameplay is great? what are you referring to as gameplay?


----------



## Aparition

Ya that Low picture with the Ultra one is from Singleplayer and it actually looks like some Dust was blowing through.
You can still see the texture and lighting differences though and the differences between light and darkly lit areas.

Medium would be the aimed settings I think, as Low, to me, removes too much detail where the environment hides players a little too much in some dark areas.


----------



## Krazee

Played some Second Assault last night. One person, he shall not be named







, had the crane fall on them Gulf of Oman and was killed instantly. Epic

On Caspian Border, the tower just barely missed. It was definitely a lot of fun.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> gameplay is great? what are you referring to as gameplay?


I am referring to gameplay as all the game reviewers refer to.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I am referring to gameplay as all the game paid and bias reviewers refer to.


Corrected. User error, no worries


----------



## Ghost12

There is a bug on metro, the entrance doors from the A flag, left hand side as facing. You can not get hit markers or damage shooting through from the outside when shooting the lower windows. Tried it in several rounds now when in that position.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> There is a bug on metro, the entrance doors from the A flag, left hand side as facing. You can not get hit markers or damage shooting through from the outside when shooting the lower windows. Tried it in several rounds now when in that position.


I got an epic "hitmarker" glitch - I'll record and share.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I got an epic "hitmarker" glitch - I'll record and share.


I dont doubt it lol, I did not play for a week, had a couple fo rounds this weekend and wish did not bother. More frustration than fun, its garbage.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I got an epic "hitmarker" glitch - I'll record and share.


was in a game the other night and someone was reporting getting repeated markers and not even shooting their gun.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I dont doubt it lol, I did not play for a week, had a couple fo rounds this weekend and wish did not bother. More frustration than fun, its garbage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> was in a game the other night and someone was reporting getting repeated markers and not even shooting their gun.


haha yup that would be something like what happened to me - wait up I'll find the clip and upload give me 30mins


----------



## Ghost12

I am just completely despondant with the game. I love large conquest and using the tanks and vehicles, that is completely ruined by the staff shell, if called a glitch or as intended levels the skill required to do well, can adapt and play a couple of flags defensively but at a point you may as well just not play.There is no skill in using it and no satisfaction in winning with it. I loved switching up from that in bf3 for some infantry play but in this game the screen shaking, suppression, and scope sway combined with the terrible netcode makes it not very enjoyable so that is out in the main for me also. If the staff shell is not amended in the vehicle patch I will probably uninstall this game. I have had value for [email protected] 300+hrs played even though have premium. I would not like to guess the % of enjoyment versus fun tbh in those hours.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I am just completely despondant with the game. I love large conquest and using the tanks and vehicles, that is completely ruined by the staff shell, if called a glitch or as intended levels the skill required to do well, can adapt and play a couple of flags defensively but at a point you may as well just not play.There is no skill in using it and no satisfaction in winning with it. I loved switching up from that in bf3 for some infantry play but in this game the screen shaking, suppression, and scope sway combined with the terrible netcode makes it not very enjoyable so that is out in the main for me also. If the staff shell is not amended in the vehicle patch I will probably uninstall this game. I have had value for [email protected] 300+hrs played even though have premium. I would not like to guess the % of enjoyment versus fun tbh in those hours.


I can't stand BF3 for one simple reason: Suppression.
Completely ruins it for me and I can't believe I spent so many hrs on that game on both console AND PC


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I can't stand BF3 for one simple reason: Suppression.
> Completely ruins it for me and I can't believe I spent so many hrs on that game on both console AND PC


I think its worse in bf4, obviously the random deviation has been removed etc but not really when the scope is swaying all over and screen shaking then it is impossible to aim at all. Its beyond ridiculous and I play with a cfg file removing the suppression blur etc. In infantry heavy lanes in this game even when people are missing you its just dumb.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I think its worse in bf4, obviously the random deviation has been removed etc but not really when the scope is swaying all over and screen shaking then it is impossible to aim at all. Its beyond ridiculous and *I play with a cfg file removing the suppression blur etc*. In infantry heavy lanes in this game even when people are missing you its just dumb.


Oh, please tell. I would love to get rid of the blur myself.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> was in a game the other night and someone was reporting getting repeated markers and not even shooting their gun.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I think its worse in bf4, obviously the random deviation has been removed etc but not really when the scope is swaying all over and screen shaking then it is impossible to aim at all. Its beyond ridiculous and I play with a cfg file removing the suppression blur etc. In infantry heavy lanes in this game even when people are missing you its just dumb.


video uploaded:


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Far Cry 3 as well as Crysis 1 and 3 were able to impress me and made me go wow. Battlefield 4 maxed out at 1440P (2560x1440) looks like a console game. However the gameplay is great and I am loving it so far, typical battlefield. The gameplay in Crysis on the other hand in my opinion is very bad. far Cry 3 had a great story and a decent gameplay.


Crysis 3 ok, but Far Cry 3? If any of these games looks more console-like it's FC3- even BF3 has better graphics in my book, let alone 4.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> video uploaded:
> ]


I've heard/watched that on gulf of oman, b/c the map is designed for bf3, the jets on bf4 have a hard time taking off on some carriers or runway not long enough. Any clues?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I think its worse in bf4, obviously the random deviation has been removed etc but not really when the scope is swaying all over and screen shaking then it is impossible to aim at all. Its beyond ridiculous and *I play with a cfg file removing the suppression blur etc*. In infantry heavy lanes in this game even when people are missing you its just dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, please tell. I would love to get rid of the blur myself.
Click to expand...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I've heard/watched that on gulf of oman, b/c the map is designed for bf3, the jets on bf4 have a hard time taking off on some carriers or runway not long enough. Any clues?


No idea - that's quite funny actually, going straight into the water even at full throttle though haha


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> that side-by-side picture of low and ultra on top, low isnt playable at all. according to it, you cant see clearly for more than 10 feet.


Ya that Low pic has something going on like a dust storm, it isn't all hazy ingame like that (unless there is some reason for it).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Ya that Low picture with the Ultra one is from Singleplayer and it actually looks like some Dust was blowing through.
> You can still see the texture and lighting differences though and the differences between light and darkly lit areas.
> 
> Medium would be the aimed settings I think, as Low, to me, removes too much detail where the environment hides players a little too much in some dark areas.


That's probably true, on Low sometimes I will see something dark in the distance and aim at it, but ends u being a tree top or something dark that is the same color profile as a player would be at long range. Not to big of a deal since trees and rocks can't shoot back.


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I think its worse in bf4, obviously the random deviation has been removed etc but not really when the scope is swaying all over and screen shaking then it is impossible to aim at all. Its beyond ridiculous and I play with a cfg file removing the suppression blur etc. In infantry heavy lanes in this game even when people are missing you its just dumb.


The insane spread after your first bullet coupled with sway from suppression in BF4 is so severe it might as well be random deviation; it's bad.


----------



## ssgwright

http://www.change.org/petitions/ea-dice-fix-the-bf4-netcode-3

sign!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> http://www.change.org/petitions/ea-dice-fix-the-bf4-netcode-3
> 
> sign!


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> http://www.change.org/petitions/ea-dice-fix-the-bf4-netcode-3
> 
> sign!


When they fix the netcode in BFV, BF2, BC2 and BF3 let me know.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> When they fix the netcode in BFV, BF2, BC2 and BF3 let me know.


I seriously can't remember any netcode problems in BF2142 - was there any?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I've heard/watched that on gulf of oman, b/c the map is designed for bf3, the jets on bf4 have a hard time taking off on some carriers or runway not long enough. Any clues?


Only stealth jets available, and you start off in the air. There is no take off. Unless i'm missing something.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







edit: must be the other side. I can find out.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> http://www.change.org/petitions/ea-dice-fix-the-bf4-netcode-3
> 
> sign!


EA couldn't give a crap, but signed, for the principal of getting it signed.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I am referring to gameplay as all the game reviewers refer to.


what are you referring to as gameplay? i would seriously like to know. so many people refer to so many things as gameplay. i want YOUR definition of gameplay.


----------



## redalert

I never played that one but I have no doubt that it did. I cant imagine out of all the BF games they got the netcode right in 2142. Client side hit detection just makes the issue alot more obvious in BF3 and BF4 that Dice sucks at netcode.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I've heard/watched that on gulf of oman, b/c the map is designed for bf3, the jets on bf4 have a hard time taking off on some carriers or runway not long enough. Any clues?


Yeah, my first attempt I passed the runway and was barely able to takeoff. 2nd attempt, I crashed at the end of the runway. Runway needs to be longer or jet needs to be able to takeoff sooner.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Yeah, my first attempt I passed the runway and was barely able to takeoff. 2nd attempt, I crashed at the end of the runway. Runway needs to be longer or jet needs to be able to takeoff sooner.


I'm going to an empty server and trying this out


----------



## keikei

Once again, a simple fix. I dont think DICE play tests anything before release. You only need to try it once and you realize something is wrong.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Once again, a simple fix. I dont think DICE play tests anything before release. You only need to try it once and you realize something is wrong.


indeed, so where did you notice it? On oman, Sandy surface runaway right?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> indeed, so where did you notice it? On oman, Sandy surface runaway right?


Yeah. I'm like, OK. Cool, just like bf3....then runway ends and im still on the ground. I'm thinking, this cant be good, then boom!

Edit: I instantly hit turbo and tilt the nose up for lift from the beginning, but i still crashed on the second attempt. In bf3, you could liftoff in like half a second, not this one.


----------



## HostageX

Hey I keep having a weird thing happen with ONLY battlefield 4 since the last update. I can't figure out what this is and its very annoying as it pops up every few seconds in-game. Attached is a screenshot of it happening. I am only running MSI Afterburner and RIVA tuner as well. I put a square around what I am talking about. If anyone can PLEASE tell me what this is and how to get rid of it I would LOVE you.

edit: let me also add that it is in windowed mode only so I could take this screenshot. I don't play in windowed mode when playing the game and it still comes up.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## keikei

^indicates packet loss.


----------



## HostageX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> ^indicates packet loss.


How would I fix this? I have a hard-wire connection?!

here is my speed test results:


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HostageX*
> 
> How would I fix this? I have a hard-wire connection?!


Try a different server bro


----------



## HostageX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Try a different server bro


When I try to do a network performance test it says I have the worst possible connection with 1.20% packet loss.. My router/modem has no firewall and I even put my pc in the DMZ to see if it was ports.


----------



## keikei

I have a hard-wire connection as well, and i still get that icon occasionally. I do find the higher my fps, the less i see it. Maybe the players who game at 120fps can answer. You figure the more info traveling between the game and server, the less packet loss. My guess though.


----------



## HostageX

I did a little investigation and noticed that I lose packets somehow at my router and at some random address on my way to a server. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HostageX*
> 
> When I try to do a network performance test it says I have the worst possible connection with 1.20% packet loss.. My router/modem has no firewall and I even put my pc in the DMZ to see if it was ports.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I have a hard-wire connection as well, and i still get that icon occasionally. I do find the higher my fps, the less i see it. Maybe the players who game at 120fps can answer. You figure the more info traveling between the game and server, the less packet loss. My guess though.


found this ironic - was just joining an empty server...










But joined another it worked fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HostageX*
> 
> I did a little investigation and noticed that I lose packets somehow at my router and at some random address on my way to a server. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Anti-virus?


----------



## HostageX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> found this ironic - was just joining an empty server...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But joined another it worked fine.
> Anti-virus?


I have whatever stock comes with win8. But I use malwarebytes standard every once in a while to check if i have anything. Though I never do since I dont randomly click things on the internet.

I'll keep trying servers, though it seems like it does it on every server. I thought maybe bf4 was finally going to be playable after the update....


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HostageX*
> 
> I have whatever stock comes with win8. But I use malwarebytes standard every once in a while to check if i have anything. Though I never do since I dont randomly click things on the internet.
> 
> I'll keep trying servers, though it seems like it does it on every server. I thought maybe bf4 was finally going to be playable after the update....


win8 could have built in things - but I think in this case, it is router related and/or port forwarding.
See if other servers work and if they still don't reset your router to stock values and then see if you can port forward on your router (should be able to).
Google around also to see if there are any solutions to this too.

May I ask what is your internet upload and download speeds too?


----------



## HostageX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> win8 could have built in things - but I think in this case, it is router related and/or port forwarding.
> See if other servers work and if they still don't reset your router to stock values and then see if you can port forward on your router (should be able to).
> Google around also to see if there are any solutions to this too.
> 
> May I ask what is your internet upload and download speeds too?


Hey, as posted previously here are my speeds from about 10min ago.

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3318528707

And my computer is in a DMZ, which means all ports are open on my computer for the router. So setting the router to default and port forwarding the bf4 ports wouldn't do much. I don't think it is anything I can do actually, seeing as it looks like the packets are being lost in the transit to the server.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> found this ironic - was just joining an empty server...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But joined another it worked fine.
> Anti-virus?


Nope. It is server side, and very common. The slots need refreshing every 24 hour on the server side, or something of this nature. If not performed, the server can present instability. Often joining a more "stable" server does the trick. Anti Virus does not tend to block connections as such. (Only blocking of URL's if malicious software is reported on the site you access). However, firewall and/or router settings often cause "blocking" due to security settings or improper settings.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HostageX*
> 
> Hey, as posted previously here are my speeds from about 10min ago.
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3318528707
> 
> And my computer is in a DMZ, which means all ports are open on my computer for the router. So setting the router to default and port forwarding the bf4 ports wouldn't do much. I don't think it is anything I can do actually, seeing as it looks like the packets are being lost in the transit to the server.


that's an odd situation - let's see if anyone else reports anything to you. Nice internet connection btw.
Only things I could have thought of:
-Slow internet (not true)
-Bad ping (not true)
-Anti Virus (not true)
-Router settings (still a possibility)
-Server choice
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Nope. It is server side, and very common. The slots need refreshing every 24 hour on the server side, or something of this nature. If not performed, the server can present instability. Often joining a more "stable" server does the trick. Anti Virus does not tend to block connections as such. (Only blocking of URL's if malicious software is reported on the site you access). However, firewall and/or router settings often cause "blocking" due to security settings or improper settings.


Anti-virus with built in firewalls, like mine, do block games in certain cases. But some, like mine (ESET) has a built in game mode tracker


----------



## HostageX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> that's an odd situation - let's see if anyone else reports anything to you. Nice internet connection btw.
> Only things I could have thought of:
> -Slow internet (not true)
> -Bad ping (not true)
> -Anti Virus (not true)
> -Router settings (still a possibility)
> -Server choice
> Anti-virus with built in firewalls, like mine, do block games in certain cases. But some, like mine (ESET) has a built in game mode tracker


I was reading it may be comcasts ipv6 feature they are trying to implement. So I disabled ipv6 and made ipv4 the preferred path to take. After a reboot I will test on a server (since all servers do it) and if this doesn't help I will reset my router. Though I just did that 2 days ago and the only settings I changed is the Firewall to turn off and to put my computer in a DMZ. (And I guess adding a WPA2 key).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I've heard/watched that on gulf of oman, b/c the map is designed for bf3, the jets on bf4 have a hard time taking off on some carriers or runway not long enough. Any clues?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Yeah, my first attempt I passed the runway and was barely able to takeoff. 2nd attempt, I crashed at the end of the runway. Runway needs to be longer or jet needs to be able to takeoff sooner.


Couldn't help myself but test and record:




Tananananana! haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HostageX*
> 
> I was reading it may be comcasts ipv6 feature they are trying to implement. So I disabled ipv6 and made ipv4 the preferred path to take. After a reboot I will test on a server (since all servers do it) and if this doesn't help I will reset my router. Though I just did that 2 days ago and the only settings I changed is the Firewall to turn off and to put my computer in a DMZ. (And I guess adding a WPA2 key).


I would be very cautious in disabling the firewall of a router.
Good to test, but try not to do anything else, in case of an attack and/or virus from god knows what, especially seeing as you have no AV.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HostageX*
> 
> I was reading it may be comcasts ipv6 feature they are trying to implement. So I disabled ipv6 and made ipv4 the preferred path to take. After a reboot I will test on a server (since all servers do it) and if this doesn't help I will reset my router. Though I just did that 2 days ago and the only settings I changed is the Firewall to turn off and to put my computer in a DMZ. (And I guess adding a WPA2 key).


Its probably because you have Comcast and you need them to send you a better signal.


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Its probably because you have Comcast and you need them to send you a better signal.


+1 let them send you a signal. Then when that doesn't work. They'll send an even stronger signal.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> +1 let them send you a signal. Then when that doesn't work. They'll send an even stronger signal.


Signal FTW.


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Signal FTW.


Gotta get that signal for days!


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Good god a video...to make a text file.


----------



## bluedevil

Why is it so hard to get the Gol Magnum and the F2000? I can't seem to get them at all.....


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Why is it so hard to get the Gol Magnum and the F2000? I can't seem to get them at all.....


F2000 is dead easy.
GOL on the other hand....I'm having trouble. Still getting spawn killed at the top of the towers and I can't stand sitting up there for hours.


----------



## ryboto

Getting some ridiculous hit detection glitches tonight. On top of that, I had two glitches where I couldn't walk into a building through the doors or windows, the game would just bounce me back outside. I was trying to go in while watching teammates walk by easily. Only way I could get into the building was to walk through a wall, but once through, I couldn't advance any further than a few feet.

On top of that, I was having friendly fire problems too. Got kicked for too many team kills, most from grenades. What's odd is every time I threw one down a hall, no one was ahead of me. In fact, we were all gathering around a bottleneck and hucking...I got like 4 tk's. My squadmate said I killed him, when on my screen he was standing right next to me.

Connection seemed fine, low ping, in the 40's. Nothing running in the background. Love it.


----------



## Thoth420

50 over 5 TWC here Dubbed same kind of problems. It's the game imo nothing else suffers an issue at all.


----------



## EVILNOK

I almost wish they would do away with weapon assignments and just award them with a new DLC or make the assignments related to playing the objectives. Love the SA maps but hard to get a good match when both teams are after the new unlocks. But it makes things like this possible I guess:


----------



## bond32

UV must be specc'ing me and recording my game footage without my permission again....


----------



## DerkaDerka

Yeah Metro is still the same piece of trash it's always been no matter what side your on. I wish they gave you the ability to filter servers that had this map in rotation instead of only being able to filter out entire expansions or did I overlook something?

The other maps are great so overall can't complain about the expansion too much. The rest of the game is still a buggy mess and if they didn't already have my money I'm not sure I'd still be bothering with this game.


----------



## Krusher33

Seriously the metro map absolutely has to be taken out of 64-man CTF. That was not enjoyable at all. 1 guy on my team did manage to get flag though. Dunno how he did it though. And their team did get past us to our flag but couldn't make it out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HostageX*
> 
> I did a little investigation and noticed that I lose packets somehow at my router and at some random address on my way to a server. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Have you cycled the router lately?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> 
> 
> Good god a video...to make a text file.
Click to expand...

He's a youtuber for a living. He did a demonstration of the suppression and blur effect. And then he made a video on how to eliminate it.


----------



## Cortez42

Dare I say it...I prefer locker to metro.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cortez42*
> 
> Dare I say it...I prefer locker to metro.


I agree, Metro is still a freaking cluster muck! (replace the M with an F).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cortez42*
> 
> Dare I say it...I prefer locker to metro.


agreed.


----------



## Krazee

Locker and Metro had nade fests...


----------



## frickfrock999

I hate Locker so much.

It's actually worse than Metro. Especially when you've got a full house of players in a conquest match.

Not fun.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I hate Locker so much.
> 
> It's actually worse than Metro. Especially when you've got a full house of players in a conquest match.
> 
> Not fun.


Agree metro > lockers, too much interior deco for my liking


----------



## ihatelolcats

maps are more fun when you only have 32 players. try it


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> maps are more fun when you only have 32 players. try it


Only those two maps actually.
other maps 64 only baby







!


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I hate Locker so much.
> 
> It's actually worse than Metro. Especially when you've got a full house of players in a conquest match.
> 
> Not fun.


IKR

How do people go 70-5 in Metro and locker?
Every time I spawn or turn around I'm getting killed, rarely is my kdr >1.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> IKR
> 
> How do people go 70-5 in Metro and locker?
> Every time I spawn or turn around I'm getting killed, rarely is my kdr >1.


camp it up - it's easy to do that. Boring as hell for me, but easy to do. Especially with an LMG.
Also revives by squad mates.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> maps are more fun when you only have 32 players. try it


48 is my happy medium. Unfortunately there are very few that hold at 48. Most smaller servers I join are adaptive and end up being 64 anyway.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> IKR
> 
> How do people go 70-5 in Metro and locker?
> Every time I spawn or turn around I'm getting killed, rarely is my kdr >1.


lol play the push lanes and hang where likely to be revived. and 70-5 sounds like m320 or similar explosives camping.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> IKR
> 
> How do people go 70-5 in Metro and locker?
> Every time I spawn or turn around I'm getting killed, rarely is my kdr >1.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> camp it up - it's easy to do that. Boring as hell for me, but easy to do. Especially with an LMG.
> Also revives by squad mates.


ya this.
Get a few people actually working together and pin the other team in a funnel you can rack up huge kills.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> lol play the push lanes and hang where likely to be revived. and 70-5 sounds like m320 or similar explosives camping.


Or, they're playing with this guy.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> ya this.
> Get a few people actually working together and pin the other team in a funnel you can rack up huge kills.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Or, they're playing with this guy.


Look at the service stars:
25 in support and yeah mortar kills - how do people like this have fun in the game?
Do they do nothing but camp - can't see the joy in that at all...


----------



## Aparition

He is #1 Div so he is playing the rank and file game.


----------



## Krusher33

I wonder if it's a bot. I don't see how anyone can sit and do 14k mortar kills. I get bored of it in just 2 minutes.


----------



## pc-illiterate

thats the kind of 'player' i would ban from my server. play the game dont be a derp.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> thats the kind of 'player' i would ban from my server. play the game dont be a derp.


Meh, I suspect he was probably using some sort of exploit to use the mortar like that.
A recon with the MAV would remove all Mortar threats in about 30 seconds. - no need to ban players
More about noobs not knowing how to counter threats properly.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> IKR
> 
> How do people go 70-5 in Metro and locker?
> Every time I spawn or turn around I'm getting killed, rarely is my kdr >1.


Play as support or medic. Play smart too


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I wonder if it's a bot. I don't see how anyone can sit and do 14k mortar kills. I get bored of it in just 2 minutes.


I agree, that's just a dumb way to play the game!


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Meh, I suspect he was probably using some sort of exploit to use the mortar like that.
> A recon with the MAV would remove all Mortar threats in about 30 seconds. - no need to ban players
> More about noobs not knowing how to counter threats properly.


no, its the plain fact he sits with a mortar all game every game. he isnt playing. he is sitting at spawn(99% probability) and spamming mortar fire. the derp mentality doesnt need to play. banned from server and never have to care about the 'kid' getting on the server.
14,000 of 16,000 kills being from mortar is pure campfest. someone having100% of their kills in (actual) vehicles is more tolerable than that kid.


----------



## frickfrock999

You guys are just jealous.

He's clearly an MLG PRO.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> no, its the plain fact he sits with a mortar all game every game. he isnt playing. he is sitting at spawn(99% probability) and spamming mortar fire. the derp mentality doesnt need to play. banned from server and never have to care about the 'kid' getting on the server.
> 14,000 of 16,000 kills being from mortar is pure campfest. someone having100% of their kills in (actual) vehicles is more tolerable than that kid.


If he is playing fairly I would have to disagree with you my good kind Sir!
How else can one be #1 with the mortar whilst competing in the Div 1 Rankings?

Seems a bit harsh to Ban someone for playing into the competitive aspect of BF4 no? <- sarcasm was indeed used here my good Sir!


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Agree metro > lockers, too much interior deco for my liking


When it comes to aesthethics, metro is prettier but for gameplay locker is much much better in my book. Even 64p conquest isn't hopeless, you can sneak through and become a spawn point for your team, capture a point behind enemy lines and blur the map easily. The mode that needs to die in a fire is obliteration 64 though, it is borderline pointless


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> When it comes to aesthethics, metro is prettier but for gameplay locker is much much better in my book. Even 64p conquest isn't hopeless, you can sneak through and become a spawn point for your team, capture a point behind enemy lines and blur the map easily. The mode that needs to die in a fire is obliteration 64 though, it is borderline pointless


the thing most people forget about locker, despite being a noob-fest. Is the fact you got the OUTSIDE as well.
This really opens the map up. You can go around the back quite easily. You usually have campers, but go in a squad and you'll wipe them out and if your team is clever enough will push up as the team diverts their focus on your little squad on the outside.

In some ways you can say it is like Lord of the Rings lol


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah in Locker you at least have 3 routes past the middle point. Upper, lower, and outside (there's even a way to sneak outside). There's not as much of a bottleneck as there is in Metro where you HAVE to get through the lobby to get to the other points. IE if you're on lower and manage to break through, those outside and in the upper level won't notice till they look at their minimap and see something gave way.

I like to skip the middle point and just go past the enemy lines and capture 1 of the other points. You really can't do that in Metro. Every entrance and exit points can see every other exit and entrance points.


----------



## frickfrock999

Locker is pretty great for Deathmatch games though.

Getting loose with a shotgun around those jail cells is a hoot.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Locker is pretty great for Deathmatch games though.
> 
> Getting loose with a shotgun around those jail cells is a hoot.


M26 Frag


----------



## AmcieK

Have a question i5 4670k users, what is your processor usage and fps ? on ultra/high


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerkaDerka*
> 
> Yeah Metro is still the same piece of trash it's always been no matter what side your on. I wish they gave you the ability to filter servers that had this map in rotation instead of only being able to filter out entire expansions or did I overlook something?
> 
> The other maps are great so overall can't complain about the expansion too much. The rest of the game is still a buggy mess and if they didn't already have my money I'm not sure I'd still be bothering with this game.


You can uncheck individual maps in the advanced options. Always have done so for Locker.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Seriously the metro map absolutely has to be taken out of 64-man CTF. That was not enjoyable at all. 1 guy on my team did manage to get flag though. Dunno how he did it though. And their team did get past us to our flag but couldn't make it out.
> Have you cycled the router lately?
> He's a youtuber for a living. He did a demonstration of the suppression and blur effect. And then he made a video on how to eliminate it.


Yeah I figured all that that but doesn't make it any less annoying. I just hate videos (to say nothing of the fact I'm at work) and prefer to read especially when it's something I would then copy and paste.

("YouTuber for a living" lol&#8230;I mean I guess props to him for finding a way to not have to _actually work_ and just play games all day but give me a break, man. Income amount is irrelevant too)


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmcieK*
> 
> Have a question i5 4670k users, what is your processor usage and fps ? on ultra/high


[email protected]
50-65% usage on ultra during gaming, 100% for 1-4" on loading.


----------



## AmcieK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> [email protected]
> 50-65% usage on ultra during gaming, 100% for 1-4" on loading.


For me, on most maps just as it looks like 70 - 100 ... and fps drop :/ OC to 4.4 yhm ....

http://imgur.com/ewG1FTq On


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmcieK*
> 
> Have a question i5 4670k users, what is your processor usage and fps ? on ultra/high


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmcieK*
> 
> For me, on most maps just as it looks like 70 - 100 ... and fps drop :/ OC to 4.4 yhm ....
> 
> http://imgur.com/ewG1FTq On


I think that's to do with you not having HT + being on Win8:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1433904/comparison-of-windows-7-vs-windows-8-8-1-ht-enabled-vs-disabled-on-battlefield-4

All info on my i7 3770k and HT on and off is there.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmcieK*
> 
> For me, on most maps just as it looks like 70 - 100 ... and fps drop :/ OC to 4.4 yhm ....
> 
> http://imgur.com/ewG1FTq On


----------



## wrigleyvillain

That looks lovely. I haven't coughed up for Premium yet partly cause I just missed the latest GF $10 sale and I'm finding it hard to give them another $50 right now simply on principle.


----------



## Aparition

Only buy Premium when it is on sale


----------



## anubis1127

I love having to pay for a game twice.


----------



## bluedevil

Strictly BF4, with a HD7870 in mind, 1440P (OC to 120hz) or 144hz 1080P?


----------



## theturbofd

Hey guys anyone know why I get a black screen when going full screen? I can only play in windowed mode after that last update :/


----------



## fcman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Strictly BF4, with a HD7870 in mind, 1440P (OC to 120hz) or 144hz 1080P?


Depends on what settings you want to run, ultra w/ 4xAA will maybe pull 40-50FPS at 1080p, forget 144hz. And you'll have to turn down quite a bit to get a reasonable frame rate at 1440.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Strictly BF4, with a HD7870 in mind, 1440P (OC to 120hz) or 144hz 1080P?


1440p all the way. ips/pls>tn all day
and if you plan to keep that only that 7870, get an asus vg23ah overclockable 1080p ips


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Strictly BF4, with a HD7870 in mind, 1440P (OC to 120hz) or 144hz 1080P?


1440p. You won't get over 60 fps anyways without reducing graphic options a lot, might as well have a beautiful monitor.
That way you are all set when you pick up a 290 or 780 for cheap when the new family of cards launch


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I love having to pay for a game twice.


And in fact, does not work as should, so its value is priceless!


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> And in fact, does not work as should, so its value is priceless!


Lol I like to compare it to seemingly cheap but otherwise things that cost more money... like my home air filters. I pay $360 a year on air filters.
At least I can interact with BF4


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fcman*
> 
> Depends on what settings you want to run, ultra w/ 4xAA will maybe pull 40-50FPS at 1080p, forget 144hz. And you'll have to turn down quite a bit to get a reasonable frame rate at 1440.


I would like to play at high with no hbao.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I hate Locker so much.
> 
> It's actually worse than Metro. Especially when you've got a full house of players in a conquest match.
> 
> Not fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IKR
> 
> How do people go 70-5 in Metro and locker?
> Every time I spawn or turn around I'm getting killed, rarely is my kdr >1.
Click to expand...

LVG masters, just spam all round, and have a few friends to revive when you die. If you get 4 or 5 of those LVG pros on 1 side, they can push you all the way to spawn in the first 100-200 tickets.

Lockers is actually not bad with No Explosives, limits everyone to just gunplay, you can actually move around a lot better.

lol @ that mortar fiend. There will always be people like that for any gun/vehicle/gadget. Like the people who will use pistol only forever, and over the course of 500+ hours they may have 20-30k kills with that pistol, putting them in top spot worldwide. Seems ridiculous to me.


----------



## AmcieK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*


Switch HT auto to ON and .





Little better less drops fps. more stable.


----------



## frickfrock999

What's the status of community made maps?

Any way of getting those into the game or joining severs which already have them?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmcieK*
> 
> Switch HT auto to ON and .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little better less drops fps. more stable.


Interesting, in bios menu?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I would like to play at high with no hbao.


I was on a single [email protected] for a while when I broke my crossfire down, I play on low anyway but as remember the 7870 was fine on medium and a mix of high.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I was on a single [email protected] for a while when I broke my crossfire down, I play on low anyway but as remember the 7870 was fine on medium and a mix of high.


Thanks bro. I am most likely gonna down it to Medium settings.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> *LVG masters, just spam all round, and have a few friends to revive when you die. If you get 4 or 5 of those LVG pros on 1 side, they can push you all the way to spawn in the first 100-200 tickets.*
> 
> Lockers is actually not bad with No Explosives, limits everyone to just gunplay, you can actually move around a lot better.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> lol @ that mortar fiend. There will always be people like that for any gun/vehicle/gadget. Like the people who will use pistol only forever, and over the course of 500+ hours they may have 20-30k kills with that pistol, putting them in top spot worldwide. Seems ridiculous to me
> 
> 
> .


I was looking at that thing the other day. I've almost unlocked it. I was playing Locker a week ago and I had 5 or more of those things on my team in a hallway. We did pretty well.
That thing blocks grenades and rockets then?


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> What's the status of community made maps?
> 
> Any way of getting those into the game or joining severs which already have them?


They don't exist and likely will never exist unless EA decide to release modding tools, but according to DICE who can't even use their engine efficiently, said engine is too complex for us mere mortals to be able to create maps with and there's the fear that if communities make maps who's going to want to buy the rubbish 4 map DLC's ?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmcieK*
> 
> Switch HT auto to ON and .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little better less drops fps. more stable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Interesting, in bios menu?


Your chip (i5 4670K) doesn't have HT - the i7 does though:
Source: http://ark.intel.com/products/75048/

So I think that post is a little irrelevant.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> That looks lovely. I haven't coughed up for Premium yet partly cause I just missed the latest GF $10 sale and I'm finding it hard to give them another $50 right now simply on principle.


I presume you pre-ordered, so you got the other maps (china rising) - thus the ONLY maps you're missing are the BF3 copy and paste ones - right?
If so - go play BF3 for them lol.
I can't stress how identical they are. They touched up the graphics added some levolution and whatnot, apart from that, nothing plays differently (core gameplay wise).
If ANY map should be worth it, it would be Caspian border that's seen the most change (due to levolution)


----------



## AmcieK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Your chip (i5 4670K) doesn't have HT - the i7 does though:
> Source: http://ark.intel.com/products/75048/
> 
> So I think that post is a little irrelevant.
> I presume you pre-ordered, so you got the other maps (china rising) - thus the ONLY maps you're missing are the BF3 copy and paste ones - right?
> If so - go play BF3 for them lol.
> I can't stress how identical they are. They touched up the graphics added some levolution and whatnot, apart from that, nothing plays differently (core gameplay wise).
> If ANY map should be worth it, it would be Caspian border that's seen the most change (due to levolution)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Interesting, in bios menu?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Your chip (i5 4670K) doesn't have HT - the i7 does though:
> Source: http://ark.intel.com/products/75048/
> 
> So I think that post is a little irrelevant.
> I presume you pre-ordered, so you got the other maps (china rising) - thus the ONLY maps you're missing are the BF3 copy and paste ones - right?
> If so - go play BF3 for them lol.
> I can't stress how identical they are. They touched up the graphics added some levolution and whatnot, apart from that, nothing plays differently (core gameplay wise).
> If ANY map should be worth it, it would be Caspian border that's seen the most change (due to levolution)


Yep in bios.

So what i can do ? Any idea, where the problem .


----------



## ihatelolcats

guys posting windows 8 task manager shots,
you can right click on the graph and change it to logical processors and also show kernel times which gives you a lot more information


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> If ANY map should be worth it, it would be Caspian border that's seen the most change (due to levolution)


Oman with the sand storm changes the gameplay of that map quite a bit. It used to be a sniper fest, less so now, among other things.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Your chip (i5 4670K) doesn't have HT - the i7 does though:
> Source: http://ark.intel.com/products/75048/
> 
> So I think that post is a little irrelevant.
> I presume you pre-ordered, so you got the other maps (china rising) - thus the ONLY maps you're missing are the BF3 copy and paste ones - right?
> If so - go play BF3 for them lol.
> I can't stress how identical they are. They touched up the graphics added some levolution and whatnot, apart from that, nothing plays differently (core gameplay wise).
> If ANY map should be worth it, it would be Caspian border that's seen the most change (due to levolution)


Uh I don't think I'd call it "irrelevant" but yeah Capsian is the only one I'm really looking forward much. Of course there are other additions too I can't get like the M60. But I don't really feel like I am missing out that much so...


----------



## Aparition

Caspian is a lot of fun to play









For community maps... IF they ever allow such a thing I'd not expect to see them until after all the DLC is released.

I'd love to see some community BF2 maps released on BF4. There were some absolutely enormous maps out there that would be tons of fun to play on.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> What's the status of community made maps?
> 
> Any way of getting those into the game or joining severs which already have them?


There is no such thing as community made maps anymore, not for a while now. This died even before BF3 was released as far as EA was concerned.

They control the game, the content and the servers. It's a trifecta they've pulled off to maximize their revenue from the game.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Oman with the sand storm changes the gameplay of that map quite a bit. It used to be a sniper fest, less so now, among other things.


I am finding it extremely hazardous for vehicles around the E and F flag, the map is only small really with limited routes and there are M2 slams everywhere especially when the craters appear. It was never a favourite of mine anyway, one team is too easily spawn camped usually and was always a jet/ attack heli fest when I played it in bf3. Like the sandstorm though, probably my fav levolution after the paracel storm


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> There is no such thing as community made maps anymore, not for a while now. This died even before BF3 was released as far as EA was concerned.


Well seems @frickfrock999's troll post got you.  It was too obvious for me to even reply to.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Well seems @frickfrock999
> 's troll post got you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was too obvious for me to even reply to.


LOL damnit! At least I didn't call him a noob or anything.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah well kinda hard to tell with that guy.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Well seems @frickfrock999
> 's troll post got you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was too obvious for me to even reply to.


It's fun to pretend it could happen


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Well seems @frickfrock999
> 's troll post got you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was too obvious for me to even reply to.


It was an honest question.









You'd think they'd at least consider it. The modding community for BF games is huge.

Well, was.


----------



## AmcieK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> guys posting windows 8 task manager shots,
> you can right click on the graph and change it to logical processors and also show kernel times which gives you a lot more information


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> It was an honest question.


OK good -- I feel better now!







I had an honest answer for you...


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> It was an honest question.


lol see?









Yeah Frock this battle was "fought" (e.g. complained about greatly) and lost with the announcement of BF3 and thus no one even really bothered to ask about BF4 and beyond. The engine is their main excuse but it's really about the Benjamins, of course, as that what their DLCs mainly are.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I love having to pay for a game twice.


ummm how...If you are referring to premium its hardly paying for the game twice.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmcieK*
> 
> Yep in bios.
> 
> So what i can do ? Any idea, where the problem .


Nothing - unless you get a HT enabled CPU or get a Mantle enabled GPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Oman with the sand storm changes the gameplay of that map quite a bit. It used to be a sniper fest, less so now, among other things.


Indeed, but as I said with my brackets - core gameplay - points location is pretty much the same.
And sniper fest....really!?
In over 300hrs+ I played BF3, especially oman, which I loved - I never really felt it was a "sniper fest" - definitely snipers camping by the broken buildings, but nothing to be "worried about".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Uh I don't think I'd call it "irrelevant" but yeah Capsian is the only one I'm really looking forward much. Of course there are other additions too I can't get like the M60. But I don't really feel like I am missing out that much so...


Oh man the M60 - beast of a weapon!
But you know the SOUND of the gun, isn't quite BC2 style.
I used to TUUUURRRNNNN UPPPP when I was shooting with the M60....dayme that noise TAK TAK TAK!
Now it's like a muffled gun. I have no idea how that gun sounds in real life so I can't really comment if it is right or wrong, I just miss the BC2 sound of that M60.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> There is no such thing as community made maps anymore, not for a while now. This died even before BF3 was released as far as EA was concerned.
> 
> They control the game, the content and the servers. It's a trifecta they've pulled off to maximize their revenue from the game.


Well....you can always get your desired name as a flag name or something lol.
But yeah community maps - died at BF2 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> In over 300hrs+ I played BF3, especially oman, which I loved - I never really felt it was a "sniper fest" - definitely snipers camping by the broken buildings, but nothing to be "worried about".


You can't be serious? The tall building under construction used to have at least 5-10 snipers at any given time on the upper floors, just in that ONE location. You could see the entire map from up there, including both spawns.


----------



## AmcieK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Nothing - unless you get a HT enabled CPU or get a Mantle enabled GPU.


Last question why without oc is look like this


----------



## Aparition

Funny thing about gun shot sounds.
The guns sound A HECK OF A LOT louder when you are looking up at the barrel







(well in real life anyways).

I've not heard the M60 yet, can you at least hear the chain belt feeding?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> You can't be serious? The tall building under construction used to have at least 5-10 snipers at any given time on the upper floors, just in that ONE location. You could see the entire map from up there, including both spawns.


Anywhere theres a roof or tower, you can bet there is going to be a sniper or two with a spawn beacon. Its like a rattle to a baby. Notice, I did not say all snipers....







This is when i bust out with mortar though.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> You can't be serious? The tall building under construction used to have at least 5-10 snipers at any given time on the upper floors, just in that ONE location. You could see the entire map from up there, including both spawns.


Well, I did play Oman on the Xbox, so that might explain it - hardly ever any campers on that map on the Xbox.
I can imagine a lot of campers in a 64p map on Oman on the PC though.
That said, so far on Oman I've not noticed a single camping sniper yet (On PC of course)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmcieK*
> 
> Last question why without oc is look like this


No idea - that could be just because you died in that screenshot and you weren't in a firefight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Anywhere theres a roof or tower, you can bet there is going to be a sniper or two with a spawn beacon. Its like a rattle to a baby. Notice, I did not say all snipers....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is when i bust out with mortar though.


True - I'm a sniper by definition - but you might as well call my engineer or support at times with a sniper rifle haha!

Sums me up really:


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I googl'ed Watch Dogs in curiosity when it was coming out...and look what I found on wikipedia - something that SHOULD have been the principal in BF4:

"While originally planned for a release in late 2013, Ubisoft announced on October 15, 2013 that Watch Dogs would be delayed into early 2014 to ensure its quality, and an expectation to "deliver something that embodies what we wanted to see in the next-generation of gaming." "


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Your chip (i5 4670K) doesn't have HT - the i7 does though:
> Source: http://ark.intel.com/products/75048/
> 
> So I think that post is a little irrelevant.


Correct, i thought that was some kind of bios bug could help or not.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Correct, i thought that was some kind of bios bug could help or not.


I must say - in over a year helping people in the OC guide for IVY chips - I haven't noted anyone having HT problems via bios bugs lol








Does such thing exist out of interest?

I know on Asus boards the multiplier bug is something that is present.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I must say - in over a year helping people in the OC guide for IVY chips - I haven't noted anyone having HT problems via bios bugs lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does such thing exist out of interest?
> 
> I know on Asus boards the multiplier bug is something that is present.


Have no idea, thats why it attracted my interest


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Have no idea, thats why it attracted my interest


ah ha ok







!


----------



## Blackops_2

Anyone else having a battlelog update bug? Origin says i'm all up to date Battlelog disagrees so i can't play :/ sure this has been talked about, but figured i'd ask anyway.


----------



## iRUSH

I just started playing this with my sig rig. At 1080p and mixed settings I can hold 60 fps minimum 99.9% of the time. However, it doesn't exactly feel smooth like BF3 does. I've read BF4 eats RAM, so should I upgrade to 8gb? Could that be the issue?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I googl'ed Watch Dogs in curiosity when it was coming out...and look what I found on wikipedia - something that SHOULD have been the principal in BF4:
> 
> "While originally planned for a release in late 2013, Ubisoft announced on October 15, 2013 that Watch Dogs would be delayed into early 2014 to ensure its quality, and an expectation to "deliver something that embodies what we wanted to see in the next-generation of gaming." "


Oh, but it gets better.

"So we knew we'd set ourselves a tough challenge, but people on the outside seem to think that because there are going to be launch titles, it's easy. What are we spending all our time doing? They don't understand how hard it is! Talking about Watch Dogs, I don't blame them, there are times when we've considered doing the same thing," Bach said.

http://www.gamespot.com/articles/dice-considered-delaying-battlefield-4-on-xbox-one-ps4/1100-6415651/


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Well seems @frickfrock999
> 's troll post got you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was too obvious for me to even reply to.
> 
> 
> 
> It was an honest question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd think they'd at least consider it. The modding community for BF games is huge.
> 
> Well, was.
Click to expand...

You can't just come in here expecting EA to be all cool like Bethesda.







Both release buggy games, both usually, eventually fix their games. Bethesda titles (so far) being mod-friendly is usually fixed/patched by the community even before the devs do, and continue to patch and fix things as long as the games are relevant. EA games, well.. we are at their mercy, and will only see content from them sadly.

2 very different ways to capitalize on game sales, I wonder which one ends up gaining the most sales over their sales lifetimes? Skyrim has been selling for so long, and they only have 3 DLC....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I just started playing this with my sig rig. At 1080p and mixed settings I can hold 60 fps minimum 99.9% of the time. However, it doesn't exactly feel smooth like BF3 does. I've read BF4 eats RAM, so should I upgrade to 8gb? Could that be the issue?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


The game definitely loves ram, nearly 2x the usage of BF3 in my case. I'm not even playing at 1080p, and its generally around 1.7gb, low settings. Could be part of your issue, I definitely notice more stuttering when I get up to 80%+ ram usage, with 8gb.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Oh, but it gets better.
> 
> "So we knew we'd set ourselves a tough challenge, but people on the outside seem to think that because there are going to be launch titles, it's easy. What are we spending all our time doing? They don't understand how hard it is! Talking about Watch Dogs, I don't blame them, there are times when we've considered doing the same thing," Bach said.
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/articles/dice-considered-delaying-battlefield-4-on-xbox-one-ps4/1100-6415651/


Lol, after over 15yrs of playing EA games, his lying lol.


----------



## bluedevil

BF4 is ticking me off tonite for some reason....keeps freezing. I think it might be my oh so great AMD card.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> BF4 is ticking me off tonite for some reason....keeps freezing. I think it might be my oh so great AMD card.


I doubt its your card I say its really the game freezing, lately the game freezes often.


----------



## OTR joeyTminus

Looking forward to downloading new dlc when I get home on the 2nd, it seems like whenever I go back out on the road the next day dlc or a new update drops :/


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OTR joeyTminus*
> 
> Looking forward to downloading new dlc when I get home on the 2nd, it seems like whenever I go back out on the road the next day dlc or a new update drops :/


Well, we got about another 30 days (late march) before 'Naval Strike' gets released....


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yes 4GB of RAM is not enough. This was the case with BF3 too and as said before BF4 uses more. IDK about "twice as much" but more. Get another 4GB used.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I dont recommend using the 14.1 beta drivers. 13.12 drivers are more stable. Reduce scaling resolution to 100% or lower as well. See if that works.


Quite the opposite for me though regarding an overclock 13.12 introduced stuttering and rendered my OC unstable. 14.1 was much better for BF for my setup.


----------



## BulletSponge

Anyone down for a 10,000 ticket 1 time only TDM match? I was going to propose the idea to my clan and see what they think. I played a 10,000 ticket BF3 TDM match once. Emphasis on ONCE.


----------



## CJston15

Well I dropped the video settings down from Ultra to High and switched to Borderless and I played about an hour without it freezing up so hopefully that resolved it.


----------



## Vici0us

Yesterday I was playing BF4 (maxed out) it ran super smooth for couple of hours and then it crashed (single player). Is the update..?


----------



## mphfrom77

Second Assault for PS4 introduced a revive glitch. Something goes wrong when you get revived and you just sit at the death screen. The only fix is to back out of the game. Happens about 35% of the time for when you get revived. There might be something more specific that causes this to happen 100% of the time...idk.

Pretty game breaking. I'm not sure if it happens on Vanilla and China Rising maps.

Basically you can't finish a 30 minute CTF match on Metro. You just hope you don't get revived, because if you do and the glitch happens it's game over.

I haven't really played much pc since the release of Second Assault. I looked over the pages here and saw no mention of this. I am assuming this is not happening on pc. Or is it?

Completely game breaking for PS4. It happens on all Second Assault maps. I've not played the other maps on PS4 since this new dlc.

Anybody know anything about this?


----------



## DiceAir

I get this feeling BF4 has already lost to many players to even care about this game anymore. i guess if Dice continue to break the game more and more and never make this game any better. Many people have sound loop crash and now have to limit fps to 60 on 120Hz screen is unacceptable. I will not be buying any EA game ever again and we should all stand together and know what EA/Dice or whoever is doing to us.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> I get this feeling BF4 has already lost to many players to even care about this game anymore. i guess if Dice continue to break the game more and more and never make this game any better. Many people have sound loop crash and now have to limit fps to 60 on 120Hz screen is unacceptable. I will not be buying any EA game ever again and we should all stand together and know what EA/Dice or whoever is doing to us.


Mmm, I dunno... i'm finding always full servers and have had very few problems... the only one I had was some CTD's when using both my HD7970 and built in GPU. Disabling on board graphics fixed that.

For me the game has worked perfectly, a few in game bugs like invisible walls and weird knifing animations... but nothing game breaking.


----------



## keiko1

Hi folks since the dec 20th patch my game has had rubberbanding problems and i cannot play it .Im on win 7 64 and im wondering if i upgrade to win 8.1 will it help with this issue ? Has anyone else done this and it has solved the rubberbanding issue.:


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keiko1*
> 
> Hi folks since the dec 20th patch my game has had rubberbanding problems and i cannot play it .Im on win 7 64 and im wondering if i upgrade to win 8.1 will it help with this issue ? Has anyone else done this and it has solved the rubberbanding issue.:


Rubber banding imo is server side, if on a rubber banding server I leave and join another, I cant see it has anything to do with your os.


----------



## keiko1

After said patch everything rubberbands not found a server that hasnt . I tried 2 recommended servers that i found from the answers.ea bf4 site and they still rubberbanded . Up until dec 20th patch my game was fine absolutely no rubberbanding .Its great having paid for premium too and not been able to play second assault!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keiko1*
> 
> After said patch everything rubberbands not found a server that hasnt . I tried 2 recommended servers that i found from the answers.ea bf4 site and they still rubberbanded . Up until dec 20th patch my game was fine absolutely no rubberbanding .Its great having paid for premium too and not been able to play second assault!


there's a little bit of rubber-banding in the recent maps - I must say.
That's why my sniping has been completely off it.

OMG guys, F2000 - if you don't have it, unlock it - F2K + metro - devastating.


----------



## 98uk

How does one unlock the F2000?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> How does one unlock the F2000?


It is in the assignments, Ar ribbon, kill assists and 10 metro kills. Its not that great imo, struggles badly outside close range.

@ Dubbed, yep the netcode seems a bit more off if possible on some metro servers, stupid amount of shots to kill etc, was going to join you last night but you were 64p zerg style, not for me lol


----------



## EliteReplay

what is rubber banding and what it does?

sorry to ask but i dont know what is the terminology of this word english is not my first language.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> what is rubber banding and what it does?
> 
> sorry to ask but i dont know what is the terminology of this word english is not my first language.


It is server lag. You walk forward a few steps and you get shot back, then shot forward again.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> It is server lag. You walk forward a few steps and you get shot back, then shot forward again.


It can also be from where the GSP server has to poll/query the master EA server.

But generally, rubber banding is from the GSP server.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> It is server lag. You walk forward a few steps and you get shot back, then shot forward again.


oh oh lol i get that from time to time and i usually blame my crappy internet speed lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> It is in the assignments, Ar ribbon, kill assists and 10 metro kills. Its not that great imo, struggles badly outside close range.
> 
> @ Dubbed, yep the netcode seems a bit more off if possible on some metro servers, stupid amount of shots to kill etc, was going to join you last night but you were 64p zerg style, not for me lol


tooth joined me yesterday, I was so frustrated trying to get that damn gol unlocked lol!


----------



## Aparition

M60 is fun!
I also unlocked the MP7.







This thing is a monster! I love the AS Val but the MP7 you can wreck a whole squad. Pretty decent at range too.
Can't wait to get some attachments for it









I've not even tried for the GOL yet. Seems crazy hard since everyone is completely focused on it and the people trying to get it.
Can you unlock it with the SRAW, just to get the kills?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> M60 is fun!
> I also unlocked the MP7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thing is a monster! I love the AS Val but the MP7 you can wreck a whole squad. Pretty decent at range too.
> Can't wait to get some attachments for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've not even tried for the GOL yet. Seems crazy hard since everyone is completely focused on it and the people trying to get it.
> Can you unlock it with the SRAW, just to get the kills?


I love the mp7 in bf3, used it a couple times in this game but with it being class restricted is pretty much useless to me, have zero use for it as engineer and would never play as engi in an infantry scenario.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> M60 is fun!
> I also unlocked the MP7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thing is a monster! I love the AS Val but the MP7 you can wreck a whole squad. Pretty decent at range too.
> Can't wait to get some attachments for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've not even tried for the GOL yet. Seems crazy hard since everyone is completely focused on it and the people trying to get it.
> Can you unlock it with the SRAW, just to get the kills?


hmmm dunno actually!


----------



## Ghost12

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gVnXUht_Zs

Funny and quite creative


----------



## BleepyEvans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gVnXUht_Zs
> 
> Funny and quite creative


Thats quality, they have a new subscriber


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Anyone down for a 10,000 ticket 1 time only TDM match? I was going to propose the idea to my clan and see what they think. I played a 10,000 ticket BF3 TDM match once. Emphasis on ONCE.


I think I'd rather impale myself on a fence.


----------



## Cybertox

Why fps campaigns still suck so much and keep being awful, battlefield 4 included?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gVnXUht_Zs
> 
> Funny and quite creative


LOL

Also saw this in related...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

*How to unlock the GOL Magnum in Battlefield 4 - Eagle's Nest*


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> *How to unlock the GOL Magnum in Battlefield 4 - Eagle's Nest*


Been trying to grind and get he GOL but really getting frustrated like you. I gotta keep on trying though....









Some nice shots btw.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Been trying to grind and get he GOL but really getting frustrated like you. I gotta keep on trying though....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some nice shots btw.


Thanks dude - yeah I wasn't sure how I would unlock it or HOW to unlock it, even youtube'ed it myself and found no guides - so thought to make one and share









I went negative that round lol:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/436647121656288256/177435049/

It's funny as the games after that one I did quite well:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/436666388795692032/177435049/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/436661159060640768/177435049/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/436654344197444608/177435049/


----------



## Cybertox

These spy planes are a joke, they completely ruin flanking. Also when object locations are camped by engineers with rpgs it completely kills the fun for me. I just started playing this week and even though I had some very fun games some others were extremely frustrating. Also I realized that iron sights in battlefield 4 are complete trash and not usable due to the fact that their sight blocks more than a tank.


----------



## keikei

Anyone getting very high cpu usage on second assault? On vanilla, I get about 30-40% usage. 2nd assault, i'm getting 80+.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Anyone getting very high cpu usage on second assault? On vanilla, I get about 30-40% usage. 2nd assault, i'm getting 80+.


I don't see you getting 30-40% usage in BF4 from an i5-2500k. 80% sound much more realistic especially compared to my i5-3570K usage.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> I don't see you getting 30-40% usage in BF4 from an i5-2500k. 80% sound much more realistic especially compared to my i5-3570K usage.


I ditto that


----------



## Ghost12

Anyone thinking of doing the keyboard coffee test, I can confirm they do not like it much, especially full cups


----------



## keikei

If i use the task mgr, i see it fluctuates between 40-80%, but hovers around 50. I use the in game graph for the screenshot, not sure what it means.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*see the original image for better number view.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Anyone thinking of doing the keyboard coffee test, I can confirm they do not like it much, especially full cups


Was it a mechanical one?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Was it a mechanical one?


Yep, corsair k60 but believe it or not is working fine now , I am astonished. Had a fit for half hour, removed all the key caps and got the hair dryer on it and it lives, thankfully lol


----------



## keikei

Coffee cup with no lid near a nice PC rig is playing with fire!


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Coffee cup with no lid near a nice PC rig is playing with fire!


That's why I use one of these plastic bottles that have a straw built-in and the water or whatever fluid is inside comes out only when i start drinking,otherwise it's еvacuated.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Yep, corsair k60 but believe it or not is working fine now , I am astonished. Had a fit for half hour, removed all the key caps and got the hair dryer on it and it lives, thankfully lol


You can actually clean a mech keyboard








I had 2 ounces of beer spill on a rubber dome I had a few years back. I took the entire thing apart, cleaned it, dried it, etc...

If I pressed A I got ^, if I pressed 6 I got ╜.
Into the trash bin it went...


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> If i use the task mgr, i see it fluctuates between 40-80%, but hovers around 50. I use the in game graph for the screenshot, not sure what it means.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *see the original image for better number view.


That's probably when you're ALT+TAB'ed or otherwise I seriously don't see it happenning,that's the expected usage from an i7.


----------



## Ghost12

There is an awful lot of bugs in metro I have seen so far

1. Windows can not get damage or hit markers through
2. Reviving at the bottom of the b escalator, the body vanishes then re-appears whilst charging the defib.
3. I have spawned in with no gun and spawned in with no charachter at all
4. The hit reg seems worse, enough shots to kill and switch target from memory and no kill
5. Intentional or not idk but no revive in the water downstairs.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yay more reasons to never play Metro


----------



## frickfrock999

What's your BF4 name? I want to play with you.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> 5. Intentional or not idk but no revive in the water downstairs.


People cannot be revived in water. Found this out in Floodzone before the dam wall comes down.


----------



## Krazee

Played Metro once so far, like the fact there are more ways to get up to B. Caspian is fun, Firestorm is really fun too. The sandstorm in Oman is awesome, I love it


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> 5. Intentional or not idk but no revive in the water downstairs.
> 
> 
> 
> People cannot be revived in water. Found this out in Floodzone before the dam wall comes down.
Click to expand...

makes sense lol

next patch will add even moar realism... killed in action/suicide by wet defib


----------



## ihatelolcats

how do console players join servers? do they have to use battlelog?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> What's your BF4 name? I want to play with you.


Same thing, my good man. Same thing everywhere but Reddit, actually. That's probably a good thing. By the way Frock we have a Chicago Club Thread now.


----------



## EliteReplay

i usually play Domination or TDM.... from time to time Conquest
if u wanna add me, find me with

BonitiilloO


----------



## Thoth420

Has anyone port forwarded and successfully solved their packet loss, rubberbanding and/or random disconnect issues or is this snake oil? I am not very good with network settings which is why I ask...chances are I will just kill my entire network attempting to mess with anything,
http://www.bf4blog.com/battlefield-4-change-nat-type-open-port-forwarding/


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Same thing, my good man. Same thing everywhere but Reddit, actually. That's probably a good thing. By the way Frock we have a Chicago Club Thread now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i usually play Domination or TDM.... from time to time Conquest
> if u wanna add me, find me with
> 
> BonitiilloO


Added both you suckers.

My name is sebastianslament


----------



## EVILNOK

Just a heads up on the Gol Magnum assignment. You don't have to use a sniper rifle to get that achievement. You can use any weapon. Claymores on the towers for those of you that aren't great an sniping can be a big help.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Just a heads up on the Gol Magnum assignment. You don't have to use a sniper rifle to get that achievement. You can use any weapon. Claymores on the towers for those of you that aren't great an sniping can be a big help.


Thanks for that








At least in BF3 I could not hit the broad side of a barn with a bolt action at deep range. Never finished that l96 assingment


----------



## DiceAir

Seeing as my 2x R9-280x is not getting enough power on BF4 from my i5-2500k @ 4.7GHz I was thinking of either upgrading to second hand 2600k/2700k or If I can get a pc shop with a 3770k or should i rather upgrade to 4770k. I really want the i7 seeing as more and more games are starting to make use of i7 I think that can help in this game?

I was thinking 2600k/3770k would be a cheaper option as my motherboards supports it and socket 1150 motherboards are just too expensive now but if that would be a way better option I might as well just go for that.

Maybe i should just stop playing battlefield 4 until mantle comes out for my cards some day.


----------



## daguardian

Wow, underwater tunnel on Caspian 2014!


----------



## Patibulo

*DiceAir*: What I can tell is that a Titan/4770k combo is working fine (2560x1600 at a 30"). 40 players server, 60 fps average, fully playable.


----------



## Cavey00

Does anyone play Air Superiority? I had the brilliant idea to try that last night to improve my very sad flying skills, and the test range is just too boring. Lets just say my meager skill level dropped to a new low, and my K/D suffered a blow that will take me a month to recover from







Eh, stats. Who cares


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavey00*
> 
> Does anyone play Air Superiority? I had the brilliant idea to try that last night to improve my very sad flying skills, and the test range is just too boring. Lets just say my meager skill level dropped to a new low, and my K/D suffered a blow that will take me a month to recover from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, stats. Who cares


Test range actually tracks stats? That's a bit lame if so.


----------



## Ghost12

The net code and suppression in this game is enough to drive a man to mmorpg.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Test range actually tracks stats? That's a bit lame if so.


I think he's stating his stats dropped after moving from the Test Range to Air Superiority and other pilots brought him down.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> The net code and suppression in this game is enough to drive a man to mmorpg.


I'm glad theres a way to get rid of the blur at least.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I'm glad theres a way to get rid of the blur at least.


Yep is one good thing, I am normaly a vehicle orientated large conquest player and have not bothered with too much infantry in his game so never really realised just how bad the suppression mechanic is, I have seen it now on metro lol, oh dear is awful.


----------



## Cavey00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I think he's stating his stats dropped after moving from the Test Range to Air Superiority and other pilots brought him down.


Precisely. The test range does not do anything to your stats. It's just boring and an unrealistic example of what gameplay will really be like.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavey00*
> 
> Does anyone play Air Superiority? I had the brilliant idea to try that last night to improve my very sad flying skills, and the test range is just too boring. Lets just say my meager skill level dropped to a new low, and my K/D suffered a blow that will take me a month to recover from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, stats. Who cares


Played it to unlock all the stuff for jets & attack helicopters, gets boring though unless you have active missiles for the jets


----------



## wrigleyvillain

My biggest, obvious problem these days is sudden and unexplained KIAs. Just riding along in a tank on Silk with nobody else around just now and the thing just explodes and I'm "Killed In Action".

I don't crash at all anymore or even get disconnects but all the stupid little bugs are almost just as frustrating..


----------



## calavera

So it seems battlepacks for the M60 is bugged? Haven't received any yet even though I've had plenty of kills.


----------



## CJston15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJston15*
> 
> Well I dropped the video settings down from Ultra to High and switched to Borderless and I played about an hour without it freezing up so hopefully that resolved it.


Didn't resolve it. After about 30mins of playing tonight it froze. Event viewer just says it stopped responding. I thought they had these issues resolved since launch? Anyone else still constantly having this issue?


----------



## frickfrock999

I swear, I've got the worst luck.

I've open dozens of battlepacks and never gotten a single knife.

*NOT ONE.*









The best thing I got was a 200% XP boost.

Which I'll admit, was pretty awesome.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I swear, I've got the worst luck.
> 
> I've open dozens of battlepacks and never gotten a single knife.
> 
> *NOT ONE.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing I got was a 200% XP boost.
> 
> Which I'll admit, was pretty awesome.


Yeah same here!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> My biggest, obvious problem these days is sudden and unexplained KIAs. Just riding along in a tank on Silk with nobody else around just now and the thing just explodes and I'm "Killed In Action".
> 
> I don't crash at all anymore or even get disconnects but all the stupid little bugs are almost just as frustrating..


haha yup this is annoying.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> So it seems battlepacks for the M60 is bugged? Haven't received any yet even though I've had plenty of kills.


Are you sure you have done the assignment? 5 vehicle DESTROYS:
See below:




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I swear, I've got the worst luck.
> 
> I've open dozens of battlepacks and never gotten a single knife.
> 
> *NOT ONE.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing I got was a 200% XP boost.
> 
> Which I'll admit, was pretty awesome.


all they are is a "skiN" for a knife - how much do you actually use and/or look at your knife, don't worry about it









Hit me up on battlelog too:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/user/TotallydubbedHD/


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah I haven't gotten any knives either but all I really actually want is some of the better scopes and attachments for guns that, you know, I actually use.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yeah I haven't gotten any knives either but all I really actually want is some of the better scopes and attachments for guns that, you know, I actually use.


oh, you never get them lol.
Those come in the last battlepack of the gun (500kills) which is utterly pointless for me as I play with all guns - thus at 500 kills I move unto a new weapon.


----------



## hotwheels1997

*Reasons why I currently don't ejoy Battlefield 4:*
- Player base : Everybody just likes to camp,and/or use the most OP guns in the game. Never pushing and teams are almost never balanced
*-* Netcode: No need to explain it,the worst thing ever
*-* Worse maps than BF3 : Killed from behind all the time while covering my flanks,SOO many rooftops and little places where people could hide
*-* Recoil is utter crap: It doesn't diviate the bullets but the on-screen effect on Ultra are too much to handle no matter then player skills. I was beast in BF3 when it comes to recoil management,every won/lost fire fight felt fair enough.
*-* My favourite maps currently are unplayable,only Flood Zone remains Loop crash -free.
*-* Revive mechanic is definetely bugged,and 20points for a revive is pointless to risk your life for.That's why there are so much less revives compared to BF3.
*-* PDW's for Engineer,seriously? Who runs on TDM with an Engi?

All of the things above I can live with and still enjoy the game expect one. *The player base*. People care only about the points and stats,nobody gives a damn about having actual fun. Camping on various spots is how most people i've encountered like to play. I enjoy running around and getting killed from campers over and over again just grinds my gears.
Just had the worse BF4 game session which gave me the urge to make this comment.Personal opinion ,that's all.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> *Reasons why I currently don't ejoy Battlefield 4:*
> *-* Revive mechanic is definetely bugged,and 20points for a revive is pointless to risk your life for.That's why there are so much less revives compared to BF3.


Quick revive is only 20 points, I get upto 90 points depending how long I charge paddles which give near full health to revivee

I agree with your other points though


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> *Reasons why I currently don't ejoy Battlefield 4:*
> - Player base : Everybody just likes to camp,and/or use the most OP guns in the game. Never pushing and teams are almost never balanced
> *-* Netcode: No need to explain it,the worst thing ever
> *-* Worse maps than BF3 : Killed from behind all the time while covering my flanks,SOO many rooftops and little places where people could hide
> *-* Recoil is utter crap: It doesn't diviate the bullets but the on-screen effect on Ultra are too much to handle no matter then player skills. I was beast in BF3 when it comes to recoil management,every won/lost fire fight felt fair enough.
> *-* My favourite maps currently are unplayable,only Flood Zone remains Loop crash -free.
> *-* Revive mechanic is definetely bugged,and 20points for a revive is pointless to risk your life for.That's why there are so much less revives compared to BF3.
> *-* PDW's for Engineer,seriously? Who runs on TDM with an Engi?
> 
> All of the things above I can live with and still enjoy the game expect one. *The player base*. People care only about the points and stats,nobody gives a damn about having actual fun. Camping on various spots is how most people i've encountered like to play. I enjoy running around and getting killed from campers over and over again just grinds my gears.
> Just had the worse BF4 game session which gave me the urge to make this comment.Personal opinion ,that's all.


Pretty much agreed with everything you said.
What gets me most is the game mechanics for me - it's a turn-off. I used to be SUPER excited to play BC2 or any of the older titles. Ever since BF3 - I've been meh - now with BF4 I literally play because I got nothing to do with my life right now + want to play with my cousin, as he loves gaming with me (I have that effect on people







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Quick revive is only 20 points, I get upto 90 points depending how long I charge paddles which give near full health to revivee
> 
> I agree with your other points though


I understand the principle, but his point is extremely valid - absolutely NO ONE revives now - they hardly did in BF3, now in BF4 it's a rare, really rare. Unless it is a friend or a squad mate.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> *Reasons why I currently don't ejoy Battlefield 4:*
> - Player base : Everybody just likes to camp,and/or use the most OP guns in the game. Never pushing and teams are almost never balanced
> *-* Netcode: No need to explain it,the worst thing ever
> *-* Worse maps than BF3 : Killed from behind all the time while covering my flanks,SOO many rooftops and little places where people could hide
> *-* Recoil is utter crap: It doesn't diviate the bullets but the on-screen effect on Ultra are too much to handle no matter then player skills. I was beast in BF3 when it comes to recoil management,every won/lost fire fight felt fair enough.
> *-* My favourite maps currently are unplayable,only Flood Zone remains Loop crash -free.
> *-* Revive mechanic is definetely bugged,and 20points for a revive is pointless to risk your life for.That's why there are so much less revives compared to BF3.
> *-* PDW's for Engineer,seriously? Who runs on TDM with an Engi?
> 
> All of the things above I can live with and still enjoy the game expect one. *The player base*. People care only about the points and stats,nobody gives a damn about having actual fun. Camping on various spots is how most people i've encountered like to play. I enjoy running around and getting killed from campers over and over again just grinds my gears.
> Just had the worse BF4 game session which gave me the urge to make this comment.Personal opinion ,that's all.


When can not get a revive on Op Metro all hope is lost to the spammers. Bf3 > Bf4 metro by an absolute mile.

Agree 100%, think a lot of people feel the same, been playing today and its been garbage put politely. The only time i enjoy this game is playing with friends, unfortunately my friends list is never playing the game with any consistency like bf3. The game is lame and has been covered up with so so graphics and gimmicks.


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> When can not get a revive on Op Metro all hope is lost to the spammers. Bf3 > Bf4 metro by an absolute mile.
> 
> Agree 100%, think a lot of people feel the same, been playing today and its been garbage put politely. The only time i enjoy this game is playing with friends, unfortunately my friends list is never playing the game with any consistency like bf3. The game is lame and has been covered up with so so graphics and gimmicks.


I love when full servers just empty out and all of a sudden there's 4 people in it. in bf3 I could still get into a waiting queue for a big server which is sad because I was a late adopter to bf4


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> I love when full servers just empty out and all of a sudden there's 4 people in it. in bf3 I could still get into a waiting queue for a big server which is sad because I was a late adopter to bf4


i have a lot of 64players maps that i need to queue a lot in bf4.


----------



## Thoth420

After port forwarding my experience is much more playable.


----------



## Ghost12

If they fixed 2 things in this game my enjoyment even considering all the problems would endlessly multiply.

1. Staff shell
2. Scope sway/shaking/suppression.

Here is eternally hoping lol


----------



## 66racer

Any one playing the prelaunch of the bf3 maps? I didnt get premium this time around because on bf3 I really only liked playing the original maps and close quarters and felt paying for premium was a waist, now I think its almost insulting to pay for those maps AGAIN....But that said, is it worth it? Are the maps that much better that it may be worth the $15 or whatever map packs are going for now?

I didnt start playing battlefield until bf3 but thought the original maps were great! Good size and very fun replay value. I also started to appreciate bf3 a lot more after bf4 with all its issues









Oh man I too HATE the campers, much worse than bf3, I tend to play DM maps since the conquest ones are just TOOOoooo big for me to enjoy as infantry, and with DM you often find a firing squad of snipers way too often. The only good thing is when you catch an opening and knife a few of them before being noticed. Its just hard to do when there are SOooo many of them. If they removed snipers on tiny maps, I would be able to deal with other campers which is going to be normal.

Oh and was surprised to see the handgun shortcut download is free on origin right now, thats sweet! Saved me some time on getting the 1911!!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> After port forwarding my experience is much more playable.


which ports did you forward?
Exact settings etc?

Also how did it become "more playable"?


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> After port forwarding my experience is much more playable.


going to try this out at home, hope it helps.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I understand the principle, but his point is extremely valid - absolutely NO ONE revives now - they hardly did in BF3, now in BF4 it's a rare, really rare. Unless it is a friend or a squad mate.


Actually TDM was a revive fest in BF3, which led to this huge nerf (it was one of those things that made medics overpowered). Still now it got nerfed into oblivion, few actually bother to revive,they should slightly buff it, like instant revive to award/return the dead with 30-40 life or so.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Actually TDM was a revive fest in BF3, which led to this huge nerf (it was one of those things that made medics overpowered). Still now it got nerfed into oblivion, few actually bother to revive,they should slightly buff it, like instant revive to award/return the dead with 30-40 life or so.


Hardly played TDM, nor know why it was based on a COD game type....oh no wait...now I know - I just answered my own question


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hardly played TDM, nor know why it was based on a COD game type....oh no wait...now I know - I just answered my own question


I am not the biggest fan of TDM either, but for noshahr canals in BF3 I made an exception, amazing TDM map. BF4? Hardly ever.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> I am not the biggest fan of TDM either, but for noshahr canals in BF3 I made an exception, amazing TDM map. BF4? Hardly ever.


Yeah true.
Although, TDM I do want to say I enjoy too. Nice switch up


----------



## 66racer

Well actually in bf3 I rarely played TDM but bf4 I do because I think the conquest maps are too huge for infantry and only 64p. I think I need to explore some of the other game modes today in bf4.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all they are is a "skiN" for a knife - how much do you actually use and/or look at your knife, don't worry about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit me up on battlelog too:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/user/TotallydubbedHD/


Yeah, I figured they were skins.

But that "Shank" knife looks so cool. I want it.

Added you.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Yeah, I figured they were skins.
> 
> But that "Shank" knife looks so cool. I want it.
> 
> Added you.


sweet


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> All of the things above I can live with and still enjoy the game expect one. *The player base*. People care only about the points and stats,nobody gives a damn about having actual fun. Camping on various spots is how most people i've encountered like to play. I enjoy running around and getting killed from campers over and over again just grinds my gears.
> Just had the worse BF4 game session which gave me the urge to make this comment.Personal opinion ,that's all.


Well fun is a subjective thing but agreed that people who don't play the game as designed/PTFO do generally affect the enjoyability of the game for everyone else for the worse.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> If they fixed 2 things in this game my enjoyment even considering all the problems would endlessly multiply.
> 
> 1. Staff shell
> 2. Scope sway/shaking/suppression.
> 
> Here is eternally hoping lol


You know there is a steady scope key bind right? It has a cool down and all and maybe ends up being worthless but just making sure you are aware of it. Also I think the Staff Shell is kind of lame but I really don't think it's like a game ruiner? Yes I guess it helps people who can't aim all that well but you still gotta be pretty close it seems plus it's only 25 damage. I saw a video where dude was able to switch to it and fire immediately which would be another story but maybe that has been patched out cause I can't switch from HE to Staff or back without a delay before that 0 becomes a 1.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Yeah, I figured they were skins.
> 
> But that "Shank" knife looks so cool. I want it.


Well the shank is a fairly early campaign unlock; just play it on easy.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Well fun is a subjective thing but agreed that people who don't play the game as designed/PTFO do generally affect the enjoyability of the game for everyone else for the worse.
> You know there is a steady scope key bind right? It has a cool down and all and maybe ends up being worthless but just making sure you are aware of it. Also I think the Staff Shell is kind of lame but I really don't think it's like a game ruiner? Yes I guess it helps people who can't aim all that well but you still gotta be pretty close it seems plus it's only 25 damage. I saw a video where dude was able to switch to it and fire immediately which would be another story but maybe that has been patched out cause I can't switch from HE to Staff or back without a delay before that 0 becomes a 1.
> Well the shank is a fairly early campaign unlock; just play it on easy.


It has not been patched as yet, there is a dmg tweak coming in the vehicle tweak patch, it can still be glitch fired with the main and no reload. You dont have to be close either, with clear line of sight it travels the map, it removes all skill from tanking. I am primarily a tanker and is a game breaker imo. Regards scope sway/screen shake and suppression is ridiculous, I guess you have not played much metro as yet, it is physically impossible to aim at times due to the random optic movement, even someome spamming a dmr causes it in a 1 v 1 flash fight in cq and is a ridiculous mechanic in an fps. There was endless complaints about random bullet deviation in bf3 but this is far worse imo.

For reference - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svgYM0Rep3c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONFKid6hv8A


----------



## wrigleyvillain

lol hell no I have not played much Metro as yet (because I am primarily a tanker







). But I don't notice too much sway with the guns I use like carbines, PDWs (and LMGs since I got the M249 finally...stupid Campaign). And anyway I have had plenty of not-that-far-off Staff shots sail over the top of an enemy but hey maybe thats not as intended like so much else lol.

And I guess I haven't figured out how to "glitch fire" it yet then cause I can't seem to do it without delay. Before I posted that I went to Test Range to try again and upon switching my ammo counter always at 0.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> lol hell no I have not played much Metro as yet (because I am primarily a tanker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). But I don't notice too much sway with the guns I use like carbines, PDWs (and LMGs since I got the M249 finally...stupid Campaign). And anyway I have had plenty of not-that-far-off Staff shots sail over the top of an enemy but hey maybe thats not as intended like sop much else lol.
> 
> And I guess I haven't figured out how to "glitch fire" it yet then cause I can't seem to do it without delay. Before I posted that I went to Test Range to try again and upon switching my ammo counter always at 0.


Select sabot shell, fire staff first, then reload main then as fire main instantly switch back to staff and fire with no reload.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Select sabot shell, fire staff first, then reload main then as fire main instantly switch back to staff and fire with no reload.


Thanks for the tip! I'll have to give it shot. I wasn't even aware of this exploit as I've never been killed by a staff shell.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> which ports did you forward?
> Exact settings etc?
> 
> Also how did it become "more playable"?


I failed my way around this(link below). I am pretty sure they all did not take and I could not set the IP inside the OS only on the router level. Regardless difference is night and day at least since I have applied it I have enjoyed the game with no issue. Well at least nothing you wouldn't expect from say 3.
http://www.bf4blog.com/battlefield-4-change-nat-type-open-port-forwarding/


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I don't follow exactly. Did you mean Staff and not Sabot there in beginning? At any rate I will have to mess with it more I guess.


----------



## error-id10t

I don't think it matters which way you do it..? Once you get past the slight delay, the other is always there with no delay or is there more to this glitch?


----------



## bluedevil

FINALLY unlocked the GOL....wow.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I don't think it matters which way you do it..? Once you get past the slight delay, the other is always there with no delay or is there more to this glitch?


I've seen it happen sometimes, and then not others, so I don't think it's 100% repeatable unless I'm just getting lucky and hitting the right combination sometimes.

And boy, does double XP ever bring out the childish behavior. So much mindless cursing and complaining in chat.

Edit: Is anyone else not able to post with Firefox suddenly?


----------



## DoomDash

Anyone else getting memory too low windows warnings when starting up a, game? Sometimes it recovers, sometimes it does not.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Guys,I have something like a problem...
I usually play on Ultra with 4xMSAA and HBAO and my GPU usage stays pegged at 99% on my resolution 1680x1050 . Yesterday I tried to go down to Ultra with no MSAA because of some dips below 60fps on Flood Zone (E flag to be precise) and I had the same frames with just lower GPU usage. It was around 85%. Is my CPU bottlenecking the card? I use DirectX ,no Mantle.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> I don't follow exactly. Did you mean Staff and not Sabot there in beginning? At any rate I will have to mess with it more I guess.


Try it in the test range

1. Fire staff shell
2. Switch to sabot while reloads
3. As soon as the sabot loads fire it and instantly switch to staff and spam fire it will fire the 3rd shot being the staff virtually at the same time
4. Rinse and repeat

Just confrimed on the range it works in reverse order also so fire sabot, switch to staff and fire then insta switch and spam fire the 3rd shell being the sabot

It works with ap but is slightly slower. On maps like Silk road people are combining this with auto loader rather than reactive and it is even faster. I honestly cant belive people are unaware of it on this thread, I have spent a lot of time in tanks and come across it constantly, I do not use the staff unless Im constantly kiled by it. Dumb no skill addition to the game that is extremely map dependant and because it is so unbalanced people even use it on infantry heavy maps where normally the hmg would be the go to.

I feel dirty posting this lol. It needs to be fixed/removed, will hopefully be stealth nerfed like the sraw wombo combo was when they tweak the damage in the upcoming vehicle balance patch


----------



## JWak-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Try it in the test range
> 
> 1. Fire staff shell
> 2. Switch to sabot while reloads
> 3. As soon as the sabot loads fire it and instantly switch to staff and spam fire it will fire the 3rd shot being the staff virtually at the same time
> 4. Rinse and repeat
> 
> Just confrimed on the range it works in reverse order also so fire sabot, switch to staff and fire then insta switch and spam fire the 3rd shell being the sabot
> 
> It works with ap but is slightly slower. On maps like Silk road people are combining this with auto loader rather than reactive and it is even faster. I honestly cant belive people are unaware of it on this thread, I have spent a lot of time in tanks and come across it constantly, I do not use the staff unless Im constantly kiled by it. Dumb no skill addition to the game that is extremely map dependant and because it is so unbalanced people even use it on infantry heavy maps where normally the hmg would be the go to.
> 
> I feel dirty posting this lol. It needs to be fixed/removed, will hopefully be stealth nerfed like the sraw wombo combo was when they tweak the damage in the upcoming vehicle balance patch


+1 Me and the guys I play with complain about this a lot. Don't know if its a glitch or works as intended but its annoying nonetheless. Only plus is that a tank running staff shells are next to useless against infantry most of the time. I tried them once to see what was happening and it just felt so cheap.

I actually feel like I do better vs tanks that are running staff shells with an IFV. More manoeuvrable, I can still use APS, and the main gun is still good vs infantry. 2 TOWS and a couple of cannon shells and they're done for.


----------



## hotwheels1997

-40 skill after joining and instantly leaving a server.DICE,that's just awesome.Had few other "rounds" like this one and now ,from 350 i'm down to 220 skill points.AMAZING


----------



## Jack Mac

Who cares? It's a meaningless stat.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I used to care about stats, then realised they mean nothing


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I used to care about stats, then realised they mean nothing


blasphemy! how else will anyone know what a 1337 gamer you are? statseses are all and everything! especially in bf gameseses!!


----------



## ~sizzzle~

-40 skill for joining a BF4 server..

Sounds about right.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I used to care about stats, then realised they mean nothing


stats are like your resume man, if you go with an empty resume to find a job... guess what?


----------



## <({D34TH})>

So I bought BF4 today and I was pretty excited to use Mantle... and it didn't work as intended. The games stutters and lowers framerate to about 30-40fps with my 270.

Guess I'll have to wait for another driver then.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Anyone else getting memory too low windows warnings when starting up a, game? Sometimes it recovers, sometimes it does not.


Upon exiting the game or sometimes tabbing out: Yes.
Starting up: No

My issue is common though and existed in BF3 as well. If I remember there is a way to disable the notification message from showing up in the OS settings. If I recall correctly it shows up on transition from the game back to the OS because of AERO combined with memory not being flushed properly. Disabling Aero solved it back in the day but introduces more tearing in certain games so I like to leave it on and just ignore the message whenever it pops up.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> stats are like your resume man, if you go with an empty resume to find a job... guess what?


people read into stats too much, you can only estimate how good someone else by em, and most time they lie, I'd bet anyone around here that a good chunk of the players who have lower stats like mine are better team players then the people running with 3.0+ k/ds, I found that to be the same in bf3.

Players will even will lose games because they care about their K/D before anything else, I honestly find it selfish as **** that a lot people have that mindset,
+ kd for me > a win for up to 32 people including that person!

there has been plenty of times where a win was in our hands and we lost it because we'd have a squad that would sit back and camp instead of moving 50m to grab an objective to give us the majority of objetives and bleed the enemy team. Nope they lay there like their nuts are glued to the floor and let the tickets bleed causing the loss, because yannow someones 9-2 score is more important then the win for a whole team.

I really need to find a platoon/clan to join, getting really tired of randoms... :/

Stats do give an idea of someones likes and dislikes, what they use, and other things but it still doesn't tell you how they play, and IMO that means more then accumulated stats over time.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> people read into stats too much, you can only estimate how good someone else by em, and most time they lie, I'd bet anyone around here that a good chunk of the players who have lower stats like mine are better team players then the people running with 3.0+ k/ds, I found that to be the same in bf3.
> 
> Players will even will lose games because they care about their K/D before anything else, I honestly find it selfish as **** that a lot people have that mindset,
> + kd for me > a win for up to 32 people including that person!
> 
> there has been plenty of times where a win was in our hands and we lost it because we'd have a squad that would sit back and camp instead of moving 50m to grab an objective to give us the majority of objetives and bleed the enemy team. Nope they lay there like their nuts are glued to the floor and let the tickets bleed causing the loss, because yannow someones 9-2 score is more important then the win for a whole team.
> 
> I really need to find a platoon/clan to join, getting really tired of randoms... :/
> 
> Stats do give an idea of someones likes and dislikes, what they use, and other things but it still doesn't tell you how they play, and IMO that means more then accumulated stats over time.


not in my case bro

i can play with 4.0+ K/D and still manage to get my team to win
GOOD STATS mean that you are a very skilled player

if you have a good K/D, accuracy and SPM means you are a good players not like to sit in the back all game long.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> blasphemy! how else will anyone know what a 1337 gamer you are? statseses are all and everything! especially in bf gameseses!!


Dayyymmeee son, I'm mlg pro with my 1337 skills yo! Haha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elitereplay*
> 
> stats are like your resume man, if you go with an empty resume to find a job... guess what?


play a server with me, and see who ends up with the higher points







!
Stats mean nothing, in fact THE GUN YOU USE means more to me than any stat you'll find.
A guy camping with a m249, ace23....nuff said about 'skill'


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Dayyymmeee son, I'm mlg pro with my 1337 skills yo! Haha
> play a server with me, and see who ends up with the higher points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> Stats mean nothing, in fact THE GUN YOU USE means more to me than any stat you'll find.
> A guy camping with a m249, ace23....nuff said about 'skill'


LOL look for BonitiilloO on B.log and see what i use...

Do you play Scrims? clanwars? in those you need to have good K/D, accuracy and SPM

just go to youtube and type Scrim 5v5 and learn


----------



## Juub

Alright so I'm about to hop online for the first time.

The online shooters I played the most are Halo and COD MW3, neither of which compares to BF4's complexity.

I'm at the SS Titan in the campaign. Any advice before I start online? Recommended load outs? Game types? What should I be looking for? Communication etc.

Thank you.

Edit: Origin ID is Juub1990


----------



## <({D34TH})>

If anyone wants to play MP with me - MrPootisBrights


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I've seen it happen sometimes, and then not others, so I don't think it's 100% repeatable unless I'm just getting lucky and hitting the right combination sometimes.
> 
> And boy, does double XP ever bring out the childish behavior. So much mindless cursing and complaining in chat.


Yeah though in general I see a whole lot less crap talking compared to BF3 and other games primarily that immature insult that means a cigarette in the UK.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I feel dirty posting this lol. It needs to be fixed/removed, will hopefully be stealth nerfed like the sraw wombo combo was when they tweak the damage in the upcoming vehicle balance patch


Thanks for spelling it out. I am not really able to do it with HE shell it seems.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I used to care about stats, then realised they mean nothing


No but I also have a lot more fun if I'm doing well and doing well does lead to good stats. If my KDR or something is negative it makes me a little salty cause I know I am better at these games than that. But Playing The Fine Objective is definitely the MOST IMPORTANT thing in Battlefield even if that means it affects your stats for the worse.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juub*
> 
> Alright so I'm about to hop online for the first time.
> 
> The online shooters I played the most are Halo and COD MW3, neither of which compares to BF4's complexity.
> 
> I'm at the SS Titan in the campaign. Any advice before I start online? Recommended load outs? Game types? What should I be looking for? Communication etc.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Edit: Origin ID is Juub1990


Maybe start with Assault as the ARs are generally pretty powerful. Though there are some good unlocks at end of campaign (primarily M249 LMG for Support) but sounds like you got a little ways to go.

I'd join a less populated server at first so not so much action and you can get a better feel for more things. Don't forget to play the objective such as flags in Conquest and to help your team with revives or ammo, spotting enemies, etc. These things also get you more points which helps you level faster and get more gear sooner. Also use the XP Boosts from Battle Packs (hit Esc when in game; bottom right). And use your minimap to see nearby enemies (bottom left).


----------



## pc-illiterate

juub, bf4 isnt complex.


----------



## Juub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> juub, bf4 isnt complex.


It's more complex than Halo or COD. I'm not comparing it to a game like ARMA. From Halo to Halo 3 there weren't such things as weapon loadouts and classes. Just maps, guns scattered around the maps and a balanced gameplay.

COD has a bunch of perks and a similar weapons system as that of BF4.

BF4 features a whole bunch of weapons with different customization(similar to COD) and a couple of vehicles. It also doesn't seem to be as run and gun as Halo or COD.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juub*
> 
> It's more complex than Halo or COD. I'm not comparing it to a game like ARMA. From Halo to Halo 3 there weren't such things as weapon loadouts and classes. Just maps, guns scattered around the maps and a balanced gameplay.
> 
> COD has a bunch of perks and a similar weapons system as that of BF4.
> 
> BF4 features a whole bunch of weapons with different customization(similar to COD) and a couple of vehicles. It also doesn't seem to be as run and gun as Halo or COD.


Depends on the game type you prefer, for run and gun play tdm or domination for a more thoughtful approach play conquest and then there is the somewhat mixed bag of obliteration and rush or ctf etc.


----------



## Mishaminds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> There is that.


When I'm flying regardless if I'm near the ground or not, if I'm going down, low on health or a hit away from death I shout bail on chat and watch the list for who is in my heli. When its just me I nose dive and bail


----------



## Mishaminds

Does anyone else, when in the transport heli, use it like an attack heli and mobile spawn point?
I act like a gunship over capture points as a mobile spawn too, so when the place is cape I land, take my squad plus others and go to the next cp.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I've played all the halos, almost all the cods and all the bf games.
Halo is the most complex. Why? Because you have to be more tactical against those energy shields. In fact you get more mlg plays on that game than any other game. Cod is a child's game really, I don't mean to offend anyone that likes it, I played it until I was 20. By child's game I mean it takes no thought processing, only search and destroy took a bit more thought into it. You literally run and gun solo. What makes bf harder than cod, is the fact that the objective is more important than the kd.
It is only recently (bf3 onwards) that they started making it look like cod, with these stupid run and gun modes. Don't get me wrong, I find them fun, but I'm not joking when I say : 'cod destroyed the bf franchise'
EVERYTHING EA do now is to beat Activision, they don't care about anything else.
Why was close quarters dlc brought out for bf3, why was the game released (bf4) half broken, before a certain deadline.
First time jumping into bf ?Imagine it as a slower paced cod game, with vehicles and semi destructible terrain


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I've played all the halos, almost all the cods and all the bf games.
> Halo is the most complex. Why? Because you have to be more tactical against those energy shields. In fact you get more mlg plays on that game than any other game. Cod is a child's game really, I don't mean to offend anyone that likes it, I played it until I was 20. By child's game I mean it takes no thought processing, only search and destroy took a bit more thought into it. You literally run and gun solo. What makes bf harder than cod, is the fact that the objective is more important than the kd.
> It is only recently (bf3 onwards) that they started making it look like cod, with these stupid run and gun modes. Don't get me wrong, I find them fun, but I'm not joking when I say : 'cod destroyed the bf franchise'
> EVERYTHING EA do now is to beat Activision, they don't care about anything else.
> Why was close quarters dlc brought out for bf3, why was the game released (bf4) half broken, before a certain deadline.
> First time jumping into bf ?Imagine it as a slower paced cod game, with vehicles and semi destructible terrain


well in what category i am since i love CQ MAPS and i dont like COD?


----------



## Mishaminds

@Totallydubbed.
So am I the only person that tried to use strategy in COD....?


----------



## Mishaminds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> well in what category i am since i love CQ MAPS and i dont like COD?


You, you are your own category..


----------



## Ghost12

Its a sad day for the medic train when can not get a revive on Op metro lol R.i.p the rambo medic, you are missed.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Its a sad day for the medic train when can not get a revive on Op metro lol R.i.p the rambo medic, you are missed.


lol.... something i miss from bf3 is that you can actually jump and throw things or revive.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> lol.... something i miss from bf3 is that you can actually jump and throw things or revive.


It was a bit op I suppose in bf3 but I stil run defibs and med bag on metro, I dont know if the player base has changed from then or the mentality, people just too interested in spamming I suppose, I only use my couple nades and thats it, just played a round and not a single revive, same yesterday.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Its a sad day for the medic train when can not get a revive on Op metro lol R.i.p the rambo medic, you are missed.


i'll get to it.

revive circle um train? in the elevators going up and down over and over = much lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> well in what category i am since i love CQ MAPS and i dont like COD?


A traditional bf gamer?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mishaminds*
> 
> @Totallydubbed.
> So am I the only person that tried to use strategy in COD....?


not at all, others including myself used some sort of strategy, but that was down to 'knowing the map' more than actual 1v1 strategy, at least in my opinion and vast amounts of hours I played on all those games. I absolutely love halo in all honesty, but it has become the same thing copy and pasted over and over, thus I'm bored of it.
Halo 3 for me was the king for multiplayer. Halo2s maps though, my god were they good


----------



## iRUSH

How does one get the MSI Afterburner overlay to work with this game?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> i'll get to it.
> 
> revive circle um train? in the elevators going up and down over and over = much lol


Thats the one lol, I know most prefer to play from the RU side on metro but I always want to play the US side and then I peek the 3 spots, get a few kills, get shot or blown up and get a res at the bottom when slid down dead. No more res at the bottom lol have to be more careful.


----------



## delavan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> How does one get the MSI Afterburner overlay to work with this game?


You need the LATEST revision of MSI AFTERBURNER, in 64 bits...i think it's 3.0.0 BETA 18.....


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> It was a bit op I suppose in bf3 but I stil run defibs and med bag on metro, I dont know if the player base has changed from then or the mentality, people just too interested in spamming I suppose, I only use my couple nades and thats it, just played a round and not a single revive, same yesterday.


It just doesn't pay that good any more scorewise. In bf3 ,in 3 secs I could bring back 3 players from the dead and earn 300 points, now with charging and the longer animation it is one player and like 80-90pts tops.


----------



## BlackOmega

Is it just me, or is BF4 not very fun? I bought the game around release and have managed only to put 25 hours into it. I just find the game tedious to play.

I think that BFBC2 and BF3 are A LOT more fun.

Thoughts?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*
> 
> Is it just me, or is BF4 not very fun? I bought the game around release and have managed only to put 25 hours into it. I just find the game tedious to play.
> 
> I think that BFBC2 and BF3 are A LOT more fun.
> 
> Thoughts?


Well I have 390hrs in this game now and I will give my honest opinion, this game is far better than Bf3 in many areas but fails imo in the core mechanics of charachter movement, suppression mechanic, general play, netcode and too many dumb zero skill or learning curve weapons. The maps which are very personal opinion are a mixed bag, some decent and some terrible, none great imo until the drop of second assault happened. Maybe it wil get better over its lifespan.,


----------



## Mishaminds

[quotenotme="Totally Dubbed" url="/t/1375478/official-battlefield-4-information-discussion-thread/19620#post_21838319"]
A traditional bf gamer?
not at all, others including myself used some sort of strategy, but that was down to 'knowing the map' more than actual 1v1 strategy, at least in my opinion and vast amounts of hours I played on all those games. I absolutely love halo in all honesty, but it has become the same thing copy and pasted over and over, thus I'm bored of it.

Halo 3 for me was the king for multiplayer. Halo2s maps though, my god were they good[/quote]

Know of any PC mods to play halo 3 on? I have halo 1 trial for PC, but I want to play halo 3 on the PC.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> It just doesn't pay that good any more scorewise. In bf3 ,in 3 secs I could bring back 3 players from the dead and earn 300 points, now with charging and the longer animation it is one player and like 80-90pts tops.


Or you drop a medpack and then revive? I never charge my paddles ever.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mishaminds*
> 
> Know of any PC mods to play halo 3 on? I have halo 1 trial for PC, but I want to play halo 3 on the PC.


I used to care about stats, then realised they mean nothing

I played all Halo games how they were supposed to be played - on zee Xbox bro - so no idea about PC


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I used to care about stats, then realised they mean nothing
> 
> I played all Halo games how they were supposed to be played - on zee Xbox bro - so no idea about PC


I love the stats.

Something about being one of the top #10 players in Chicago gives me joy. Knowing that I've crushed so many nubs.

I wonder if I can put that on a resume...


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Or you drop a medpack and then revive? I never charge my paddles ever.


If there are craploads of grenades exploding around, medpack won't do much good,at 20hp the one you revive will instadie, you have to charge it up a bit.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*
> 
> Is it just me, or is BF4 not very fun? I bought the game around release and have managed only to put 25 hours into it. I just find the game tedious to play.
> 
> I think that BFBC2 and BF3 are A LOT more fun.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have 390hrs in this game now and I will give my honest opinion, this game is far better than Bf3 in many areas but fails imo in the core mechanics of charachter movement, suppression mechanic, general play, netcode and too many dumb zero skill or learning curve weapons. The maps which are very personal opinion are a mixed bag, some decent and some terrible, none great imo until the drop of second assault happened. Maybe it wil get better over its lifespan.,
Click to expand...

I like your answer. While I will give that it is "better" in some aspects, like how the game looks overall, the environment, etc. I'd have to agree with the character movement. It just "feels" sluggish and clunky.

And just as you said, general game play is fail. Like I said in my fist post, the game is just tedious to play. It's like you're working.


----------



## Stash9876

Has anyone found a workaround to the sound loop crash?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I had very little fun in BF3 in all honesty, I've had more fun in BF4 - mainly due to suppression.
But "fun" aside, actual game mechanics are worse than in BF3.
Then I take a SIMPLER game like BC2 and say: Yeah it was a "simple" game in comparison to BF3 and BF4, and had less problems, but my god was that so much fun.
Then I go back even more and then I get to 2142.
I then realise, 2142 was so much damn fun, was amazing for its generation and was extremely complicated as a game.

So what is the BEST FPS ever made in my eyes? 2142.
Best single player I've ever played: Halo 1 / 2 (undecided)

I'm not "old" - I'm only 22 yet I find all the older games (where I was young(er) and one hell of a noob) MUCH better than recent titles.
Is it me or have game devs decreased in actual game development?


----------



## hotwheels1997

Back then,when the gaming industry wasn't so big,they actually tried to make the games as best as possible.Now,there is passion but the money is the most important factor.That's why it seems there is a decrease in developement.
I just speculate though,i'm barely 16 years old and I haven't played many old titles.










On BF4 topic,today was a crazy day.I had one goal: To unlock the Black Shark camo







.
I had to do both bronze and silver assignments . I wasn't very successful and the game decided to be rough with me,I went from 350 to 220 skill points.After finally discovering how overpowered the AA is, I hopped it and got my 50 vehicle destroys in less than an hour







Unlocked everything for it and got banned once for using the Active Radar which is utter BS when you're not the one using the AA







This boosted my SKILL points to 280.

Then I made my Black Shark loadout with an AK 5C Suppressed/Stubby/Laser/RDS. Went ham with it on Flood Zone: 40-5 , 39-12 and simular. SKILL points back to 330








All in all,a heck of a day of BF-ing









On other topic,found a new more comfortable grip for my mouse and my small hands


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Back then,when the gaming industry wasn't so big,they actually tried to make the games as best as possible.Now,there is passion but the money is the most important factor.That's why it seems there is a decrease in developement.
> I just speculate though,i'm barely 16 years old and I haven't played many old titles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On BF4 topic,today was a crazy day.I had one goal: To unlock the Black Shark camo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I had to do both bronze and silver assignments . I wasn't very successful and the game decided to be rough with me,I went from 350 to 220 skill points.After finally discovering how overpowered the AA is, I hopped it and got my 50 vehicle destroys in less than an hour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlocked everything for it and got banned once for using the Active Radar which is utter BS when you're not the one using the AA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This boosted my SKILL points to 280.
> 
> Then I made my Black Shark loadout with an AK 5C Suppressed/Stubby/Laser/RDS. Went ham with it on Flood Zone: 40-5 , 39-12 and simular. SKILL points back to 330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all,a heck of a day of BF-ing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On other topic,found a new more comfortable grip for my mouse and my small hands


I feel the gaming industry has grown (especially with the opposite gender *females* and children).

As for black shark I unlocked it not long ago - can't believe I hadn't before - I whipped it on all my guns, thought it was cool...then I came across "relish" under "misc" - makes the guns looks like minecraft blocks - had to put it on


----------



## EliteReplay

This is a round i just won









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/437714140156606784/352123152/


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I feel the gaming industry has grown (especially with the opposite gender *females* and children).
> 
> As for black shark I unlocked it not long ago - can't believe I hadn't before - I whipped it on all my guns, thought it was cool...then I came across "relish" under "misc" - makes the guns looks like minecraft blocks - had to put it on


been running relish for a while now.....


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> been running relish for a while now.....


Almost the same as Ripple,except for Premium users only. I like Black Shark but i'll still run the most appropriate camo for the map ,except on the AK 5C. This gun gets the Black Shark for life


----------



## Cy5Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stash9876*
> 
> Has anyone found a workaround to the sound loop crash?


try changing the audio from surround to stereo.


----------



## JJHCRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Almost the same as Ripple,except for Premium users only. I like Black Shark but i'll still run the most appropriate camo for the map ,except on the AK 5C. This gun gets the Black Shark for life


I run the Hexagon Adaptive on 99% of the guns and vehicles I use. Changes to suit each map, and looks great!


----------



## Krazee

I got some awesome BSOD 116 this afternoon. Took me about an hour to fix it but I was able to get two of the assignments done: got the GOL and F200 unlocked


----------



## Unknownm

Switched back to 13.12 (from 14 beta) and sound loop crash and low fps seem to stop. at least after playing for a few hours, this past week I've been having problems


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Switched back to 13.12 (from 14 beta) and sound loop crash and low fps seem to stop. at least after playing for a few hours, this past week I've been having problems


I did too. Much less crashing.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> not in my case bro
> 
> i can play with 4.0+ K/D and still manage to get my team to win
> GOOD STATS mean that you are a very skilled player
> 
> if you have a good K/D, accuracy and SPM means you are a good players not like to sit in the back all game long.


For a team player I'll always look to their SPM, captures, arming, revives and support(ammo). So long as the K/D is over 1.0 it doesn't factor into the equation when playing conquest, rush, or obliteration.

Many times we have beat opposing teams that had many more kills than us. High K/D will always lose against a good team that plays the objective and supports its squad.

My K/D is average, 1.32, but my SPM ranges between 1100-1200 because I always support my squad and play the objective. In games like Rush I'll die over and over again trying to push up and arm the objective. I really wish there were more players out there that played as a team. I can't tell you how many times I've seen people killing enemies at a distance when they were 3 feet away from arming an objective on Rush.

People focusing on K/D and accuracy should stick to TDM and leave the other modes for team players.


----------



## frickfrock999

Good lord, your SPM is that high?









Mine is 532 and I thought it was pretty decent.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah 532 is decent and better than mine but I just looked at your stats and idk where you get this "one of the top ten players in Chicago". I don't see any Division 1's for city at all...? Well I did not go through every single tab maybe.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yeah 532 is decent and better than mine but I just looked at your stats and idk where you get this "one of the top ten players in Chicago". I don't see any Division 1's for city at all...? Well I did not go through every single tab maybe.


Well I'm not one yet. I just like the idea of it and the stat tracking for it.









I'm the 26th best D1 shotgun player in Chicago currently.


----------



## the9quad

My thought on spm:

Sometimes it is a detriment to team play. You get no points or practically none for defending capture areas unless they are turned already so you end up having people running from capture point to capture point in search of maintaining their precious spm. The guy who stays there and holds off it being completely turned gets jack squat to help his spm, yet probably does more than most in terms of helping his team win.

Or they play locker/metro all day tossing down medkits and ammo boxes artificially inflating there spm.

My spm is 610, KPM is .82, my kdr is 1.6 and my w/l ratio is 60%. I am happy with that, because I know I will do what it takes to win even if I don't get a kill or any points doing it. If that means I have to babysit a capture point that has only partially turned (and therefore get zero points) than that is what I will do. If that means I have to hang back and protect a capture point and get zero points that is what I will do.

Also I often roll with my twin 16 yr old daughters teaching them how to play, that is a blast but it sure puts a hurt on my stats lol.

On the other hand, I don't like telling other people how to have fun either, so if that is they like to do, than more power to them, but please don't take the condescending attitude that some how you are more pro, because you kdr or spm is off the hook. To me the only pro number is w/l ratio, and some people are up in the 70-80 percent range and that to me is pro. Unfortunately you really have to be playing all the time with clan mates or whatnot to achieve that. One guy ain't gonna be able to achieve that on his own.


----------



## DoomDash

I'm sitting at 0.71 KPM, 668 SPM, 1.16 K/D, but my win % is 40% lol. I blame poorly balanced teams, and yeah you really need lots of good squads.


----------



## grunion

I've decided to ignore Skill/SPM as a meaningful metric.

I could whore around a single flag an entire map in an IFV and get +20.
When actually contributing, following squad leader orders, repairing, supplying, capping, defending, etc, get a 0


----------



## pc-illiterate

win lose ratio doesnt mean squat either. the best player in the world can easily go 1 win to 2000000 losses. win:loss is about your team not you.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> win lose ratio doesnt mean squat either. the best player in the world can easily go 1 win to 2000000 losses. win:loss is about your team not you.


And thus we come full circle on stats. SPM and skill don't matter because you can be a point whore and push those up, KDR doesn't matter because you can have outrageous K/D as a useless sniper, and W/L doesn't matter because one good player can't turn around a team of idiots.

What matters is that you enjoy playing the way you play, and that you aren't being a complete detriment to everyone else's enjoyment.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> And thus we come full circle on stats. SPM and skill don't matter because you can be a point whore and push those up, KDR doesn't matter because you can have outrageous K/D as a useless sniper, and W/L doesn't matter because one good player can't turn around a team of idiots.
> 
> What matters is that you enjoy playing the way you play, and that you aren't being a complete detriment to everyone else's enjoyment.


Quoted for the most truthful gaming post of the year!


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> win lose ratio doesnt mean squat either. the best player in the world can easily go 1 win to 2000000 losses. win:loss is about your team not you.


Or you can gently urge your noob team in the right direction, via chat or setting objectives as the squad leader. A simple hey guys, let's all rush out side at once instead of nade spamming c on locker works wonders. Than again sometimes you can't fix stupid. I'd say for the most part if your a good player you will be winning more than losing though.


----------



## iRUSH

It's a strange gaming world we play in. The urge to win with the majority just isn't there. My occupation as a Fitness Trainer for 15 years has proven that. People give up to easily. I try my best even when I'm getting my butt handed to me.


----------



## hamzta09

https://twitter.com/EA_DICE

Fixing the game like a baws.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> It's a strange gaming world we play in. The urge to win with the majority just isn't there. My occupation as a Fitness Trainer for 15 years has proven that. People give up to easily. I try my best even when I'm getting my butt handed to me.


What's your motivation speech?

Whatever it is, change it to this.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> What's your motivation speech?
> 
> Whatever it is, change it to this.


Brother, after all these years and my given age, it almost comes to that lol....daily


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Or you can gently urge your noob team in the right direction, via chat or setting objectives as the squad leader. A simple hey guys, let's all rush out side at once instead of nade spamming c on locker works wonders. Than again sometimes you can't fix stupid. I'd say for the most part if your a good player you will be winning more than losing though.


you cant urge anyone to do what they dont want to do. its called, screw teamwork.
you have to be squad leader to set objectives. how often does everyone listen?
how often do others read chat? also refer back to first sentence of this comment.
no you cant fix stupid sadly.
i will repeat it again, being on a good team is randomized luck. it doesnt matter how damned good you are if youre on a crap team.
i cant understand how you have any time racked up on the game and you dont understand this. judging by your EARLY stats, you do know this. you dont want to admit it.


----------



## ihatelolcats

there is no reason to try to win really. the only advantage you get is spawn locations. my win:loss is right at 50% which goes to show individual effort is irrelevant


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> there is no reason to try to win really. the only advantage you get is spawn locations. my win:loss is right at 50% which goes to show individual effort is irrelevant


Spawn locations is huge. Not only do you make it harder for the enemy to find you (since you aren't all spawning at the same place) but you also get access to more/different vehicles. Plus it helps the commander (if you have one). Nothing sucks more than being trapped at a single spawn.


----------



## DiceAir

Can someone do me a big favor. Someone with and i7 and a crossfire/SLI system please check what the cpu usage is with HT on and HT off on stock speed as I want to upgrade but I don't want to spend money if that will not help me.

EDIT: Do this on a map that is cpu intense like Paracel storm at B and if can do this with a 2560x1440 @ higher hz on Ultra settings. Prefer without post AA and the rest of the settings on max. even 4xmsaa.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> you cant urge anyone to do what they dont want to do. its called, screw teamwork.
> you have to be squad leader to set objectives. how often does everyone listen?
> how often do others read chat? also refer back to first sentence of this comment.
> no you cant fix stupid sadly.
> i will repeat it again, being on a good team is randomized luck. it doesnt matter how damned good you are if youre on a crap team.
> i cant understand how you have any time racked up on the game and you dont understand this. judging by your EARLY stats, you do know this. you dont want to admit it.


Not sure what you mean by early stats? 158 hours is early? And I find people listen and do the objectives quite often, it helps when your leading by example,and the fact that stat padders love the extra points from doing the objective that is set. I also find being nice on the headset even if no one else is using it, they still hear you and a lot of people will help,. Even if they don't use voice themselves, something about someone who is not 13 yrs old screaming in their ear about noobs and instead politely asking for help does wonders.

But yes I agree with you, that isn't the case always and it often comes down to luck.

my premise still stands if your a decent player you will win more than you will lose, because the other side is having the same morons as your side statistically. So by nature of all things being equal, if your a good player you turn the tide in your favor, and sometimes for teamwork you just need to ask nicely, and you will be surprised.

I am not arguing with you it's my opinion.


----------



## n0ypi

Is premium worth it? and how do I transfer BF4 from my hdd to my sdd?? It takes like 2mins or so to freaking load on my harddrive ahaha.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi*
> 
> Is premium worth it? and how do I transfer BF4 from my hdd to my sdd?? It takes like 2mins or so to freaking load on my harddrive ahaha.


Even though I haven't been able to play the game in 11 days due to the sound loop issue, I'd say premium is worth it. I've had nothing but fun with this game, and will co tinue to play once a patch has been released.

To transfer the files from HDD to SSD simply move the BF4 folder from Orgin Games forlder to the one on the SSD. Then go into Origin and install the game. Origin will check the folder, see everything is there, and you will be good to go.

I would right click on the game in Origin and select "repair game" after its been installed.


----------



## banging34hzs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi*
> 
> Is premium worth it? and how do I transfer BF4 from my hdd to my sdd?? It takes like 2mins or so to freaking load on my harddrive ahaha.


I use steam mover...


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> And thus we come full circle on stats. SPM and skill don't matter because you can be a point whore and push those up, KDR doesn't matter because you can have outrageous K/D as a useless sniper, and W/L doesn't matter because one good player can't turn around a team of idiots.
> 
> What matters is that you enjoy playing the way you play, and that you aren't being a complete detriment to everyone else's enjoyment.


As much as I try, I can never relex and simply enjoy the game. I have fun, but its not the enjoyment that I get playing something like Rome 2 or Civ. In BF4 I always have to be on top and it ruins the game for me. I'll still play the game, but its exhausting. I really get into it, I get excited, heart races and all. I don't know why, perhaps its an addiction. I'm not addicted to anything else, so it would seem strange to be addicted to a game. I can drink and smoke cigars for weeks on end and then stop cold turkey for the next 6 months.

A part of me feels relieved that BF4 broke with the FEB 13th patch. Its given me the opportunity to reconnect with my other hobbies.

But you're correct, the game should be all about fun and enjoyment.

It just sucks that the will to win gets in the way of enjoyment. Oh well, it's like that with everything in my life. Lol, you win in an area of your life only to lose something in another.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> As much as I try, I can never relex and simply enjoy the game. I have fun, but its not the enjoyment that I get playing something like Rome 2 or Civ. In BF4 I always have to be on top and it ruins the game for me. I'll still play the game, but its exhausting. I really get into it, I get excited, heart races and all. I don't know why, perhaps its an addiction. I'm not addicted to anything else, so it would seem strange to be addicted to a game. I can drink and smoke cigars for weeks on end and then stop cold turkey for the next 6 months.
> 
> A part of me feels relieved that BF4 broke with the FEB 13th patch. Its given me the opportunity to reconnect with my other hobbies.
> 
> But you're correct, the game should be all about fun and enjoyment.
> 
> It just sucks that the will to win gets in the way of enjoyment. Oh well, it's like that with everything in my life. Lol, you win in an area of your life only to lose something in another.


I'm the same way. My idea of having fun in the game _is_ winning, so I'm always charging objectives and trying to do things to help us win. I like playing, but it's not in a laid-back relaxing way, that's for sure.


----------



## Ghost12

Stats dont mean very much imo, they are too easily manipulated by those who are inclined to do so. Spm is nothing to go on with the fact there has been endless xp boost battlepacks and double apology xp since launch. W/l is one of the worst, you can do nothing about the rest of your team and this stat leads to people team switching etc and quitting. There should be less emphasis on stats and more on team play but there is a reason they are so prominent, to keep the target sale audience happy, along with most of the dumb stuff in the game.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi*
> 
> Is premium worth it? and how do I transfer BF4 from my hdd to my sdd?? It takes like 2mins or so to freaking load on my harddrive ahaha.


Premium isn't worth it at the moment, wait for the next DLC and then see - unless you really want to play BF3 in BF4.


----------



## banging34hzs

Anyone else notice that a mav can tank as many stingers as you can shoot at it?

Friend of mine was using one to cover the rest of squad and I got balanced, well his mav tanked 6 stingers....


----------



## Forceman

I didn't know a stinger would lock onto a MAV.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I didn't know a stinger would lock onto a MAV.


One stinger would take out a MAV in BF3 99% of the time, now in BF4, the stinger's do pretty much nothing, it like they explode before they hit the MAV or can't get close enough to them because of the small size of the MAV


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Premium isn't worth it at the moment, wait for the next DLC and then see - unless you really want to play BF3 in BF4.


Or, use the Reddit trick and get Premium through Origin MX for $30 US.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Or, use the Reddit trick and get Premium through Origin MX for $30 US.


BF3 maps aren't worth $30 - just saying


----------



## The-racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> One stinger would take out a MAV in BF3 99% of the time, now in BF4, the stinger's do pretty much nothing, it like they explode before they hit the MAV or can't get close enough to them because of the small size of the MAV


Normally , they shouldn't even lock on...

A "stinger" or a FIM-92 is a heatguided missile.

For what i can see , an MAV is electric.
The heat signature coming off from this would be too small to lock on.


----------



## Krazee

I'm actually liking the BF3 maps a lot


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> BF3 maps aren't worth $30 - just saying


But who pays $30 just for that DLC?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I'm actually liking the BF3 maps a lot


me too, some great additions


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> BF3 maps aren't worth $30 - just saying


The China Rising maps are though, I'm already bored of the 2nd Assault maps and have just been playing the China Rising map exclusively, looking forward to the next water expansion though which again could justify the premium price, but I didn't have to buy the game itself as I got it free with my card so I didn't mind so much getting premium on the cheap for a game I've already put around 70 hours in the space of 2 weeks


----------



## Totally Dubbed

China rising came free for all those that pre-ordered.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Quoted for the most truthful gaming post of the year!


Rep him too if you didn't. That's why it's for!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi*
> 
> Is premium worth it? and how do I transfer BF4 from my hdd to my sdd?? It takes like 2mins or so to freaking load on my harddrive ahaha.


Move the Battlefield 4 folder to new changed Origin Games location and after hitting Download it should see it and say Installing instead. A couple of times I've had it overwrite the damn thing by starting a new download though, not sure why.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> One stinger would take out a MAV in BF3 99% of the time, now in BF4, the stinger's do pretty much nothing, it like they explode before they hit the MAV or can't get close enough to them because of the small size of the MAV


Yeah what's up with that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Or, use the Reddit trick and get Premium through Origin MX for $30 US.


What what? Can you elaborate?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> But who pays $30 just for that DLC?
> me too, some great additions


Exactly. Buying each DLC individually would be the real waste of cash. That said I don't want to pay them $50 right now on principle.


----------



## Ghost12

Love the second assault maps except for Oman, I don't particularly have a taste for excess rocket pods and bombs with no counters. It is all have played since it dropped, I wil rarely play vanilla now and never China rising.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> China rising came free for all those that pre-ordered.


$30 for 5 DLCs is more than worth it if you know you'll be putting a lot of time into the game.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> $30 for 5 DLCs is more than worth it if you know you'll be putting a lot of time into the game.


Did you read what I said?
It isn't worth it right now.

China DLC is free for those who pre-ordered.

So you're paying $30 for a set of BF3 copy and (badly) pasted maps.
That's premium. Oh and if you care about "camo" and all that crap that makes literally no difference in the game.

There's only 2 DLCs out now


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Ok except there are three more expansions coming that you also get. And I found the MX trick…not sure if going to try. Some, at lest, report problems being able to buy anything from their real Origin store after doing the proxy thing.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Love the second assault maps except for Oman, I don't particularly have a taste for excess rocket pods and bombs with no counters. *It is all have played since it dropped*, I wil rarely play vanilla now and never China rising.


Same here, finally some alternate routes on Metro - makes it actually playable.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Same here, finally some alternate routes on Metro - makes it actually playable.


I love metro anyway, its a great map and I do not use noob tubes. I was sick of this game with little to no infantry conquest to be had that I liked until it dropped and I am primarily a large conquest vehicle player. Firestorm I absolutely love the new look, Caspian is far better imo and Oman also looks good with the sandstorm but is just not a map I like, have always found it to be stomp or be stomped when I play it. With a bit of luck they will fix the attack boat tv missile before the naval maps drop and will probably enjoy those also.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Did you read what I said?
> It isn't worth it right now.
> 
> China DLC is free for those who pre-ordered.
> 
> So you're paying $30 for a set of BF3 copy and (badly) pasted maps.
> That's premium. Oh and if you care about "camo" and all that crap that makes literally no difference in the game.
> 
> There's only 2 DLCs out now


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Ok except there are three more expansions coming that you also get. And I found the MX trick&#8230;not sure if going to try. Some, at lest, report problems being able to buy anything from their real Origin store after doing the proxy thing.


Doesn't matter if you buy it now or later. You're paying for all the expansions with a 2-week bonus. I'd see it as kind of silly to buy Premium once all the DLCs have been released unless it's on sale.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Doesn't matter if you buy it now or later. You're paying for all the expansions with a 2-week bonus. I'd see it as kind of silly to buy Premium once all the DLCs have been released unless it's on sale.


Question is for now, not in a years time


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I love metro anyway, its a great map and I do not use noob tubes. I was sick of this game with little to no infantry conquest to be had that I liked until it dropped and I am primarily a large conquest vehicle player. Firestorm I absolutely love the new look, Caspian is far better imo and Oman also looks good with the sandstorm but is just not a map I like, have always found it to be stomp or be stomped when I play it. With a bit of luck they will fix the attack boat tv missile before the naval maps drop and will probably enjoy those also.


The China Rising Maps and BF4 vanilla maps never really hit the spot for me - I agree Caspian is much better , plays alot different, I played the original enough but never liked it as much as I do now. I never liked Oman in BF2 or 3, now at least the duststorm changes things up a bit. I am looking forward to the next expansions too. I have found all the new additions on all the maps but Firestorm, I played it a few times but didn't notice much apart from the colour, what else was there?


----------



## n0ypi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Or, use the Reddit trick and get Premium through Origin MX for $30 US.


What's the reddit trick? I don't mind getting premium for $30 but diffidently not $50.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I love metro anyway, its a great map and I do not use noob tubes. I was sick of this game with little to no infantry conquest to be had that I liked until it dropped and I am primarily a large conquest vehicle player. Firestorm I absolutely love the new look, Caspian is far better imo and Oman also looks good with the sandstorm but is just not a map I like, have always found it to be stomp or be stomped when I play it. With a bit of luck they will fix the attack boat tv missile before the naval maps drop and will probably enjoy those also.


But Dubbed says they're all just "pastes" from BF3&#8230;
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi*
> 
> What's the reddit trick? I don't mind getting premium for $30 but diffidently not $50.


PM'd


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi*
> 
> What's the reddit trick? I don't mind getting premium for $30 but diffidently not $50.


Use a Mexico proxy to trick Origin so you get premium for $30


----------



## Mishaminds

I want EA to make BF5 multiplayer to be entirely different, same vehicles, but more as well.
Like 8 maps that are huge with 64 player team options. Total of 128 players. That kind.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Or, use the Reddit trick and get Premium through Origin MX for $30 US.


A link to this trick perhaps?


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mishaminds*
> 
> I want EA to make BF5 multiplayer to be entirely different, same vehicles, but more as well.
> Like 8 maps that are huge with 64 player team options. Total of 128 players. That kind.


That'll require everyone to use a hefty CPU.

I want a BC2 remake. Simple, great destruction and no lock-on rubbish noob launchers. Sure, you had lock-on ability after someone hit the chopper with a DART. That's not easy!


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mishaminds*
> 
> I want EA to make BF5 multiplayer to be entirely different, same vehicles, but more as well.
> Like 8 maps that are huge with 64 player team options. Total of 128 players. That kind.


as horrible as bf4 is with hit registration and every other thing having to do with client side hit detection and tic rate, you would buy bf5?
bf5 will be a re-re-hash of bf3. they need real coders and programmers at dice. this is my last dice developed game. hell its my last ea game. they will not get another penny of my paycheck meaning i will not give them another paycheck. they have been fired for incompetency.


----------



## sterik01

BF4 worth buying now ? its on sale... premium plus game is $29 off regular price on Origin. $80 from 109


----------



## pc-illiterate

how many people can ask if its worth buying within a 6 hour period?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> The China Rising Maps and BF4 vanilla maps never really hit the spot for me - I agree Caspian is much better , plays alot different, I played the original enough but never liked it as much as I do now. I never liked Oman in BF2 or 3, now at least the duststorm changes things up a bit. I am looking forward to the next expansions too. I have found all the new additions on all the maps but Firestorm, I played it a few times but didn't notice much apart from the colour, what else was there?


A lot more of the containers expolode, oil pools burn and some of the overhead ones can be set alight also, saw a video on the switches on the big cylinders but cant remember what happened lol will have to look for the video. Even the way the waste ground from E to D is arranged with some debris and a trench is an improvement and I really like the colours.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mishaminds*
> 
> I want EA to make BF5 multiplayer to be entirely different, same vehicles, but more as well.
> Like 8 maps that are huge with 64 player team options. Total of 128 players. That kind.


i would like to see this as well... 128players in the same game map.

imagine a map like shanghai or downbreak those map have a lot of pace to play on. we just need to add like
1more flag for each side.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> BF4 worth buying now ? its on sale... premium is $29 off regular price on Origin. $80 from 109


premium is 29dollars right now?


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> premium is 29dollars right now?


well premium plus game


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> how many people can ask if its worth buying within a 6 hour period?


[quote so is it ?


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> well premium plus game


Game is 29 dollars,premium = still 50.
P.S. Anyone feeling adventurous by lending me 12 bucks so I can afford Premium via the MX trick


----------



## sterik01




----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


PM'ed with some interesting information.


----------



## jdstock76

I'd like to see FH2 the BF42 mod remade.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I'd like to see FH2 the BF42 mod remade.


This!!


----------



## sterik01

Was watching my step, son play bf4 on xbone, it stuttered and rubber banded pretty bad. Was frustrating just to watch.


----------



## Aparition

128 player servers were tested with BFBC2.
The game and engine were able to 'run' it, which was pretty neat.

However the server load was impractically immense. Aside from being a fun experiment it was not playable.
The lag was hilariously bad, with constant rubberbanding, and just odd things constantly happening.

I'd say we are very far from a BF game supporting more than a 64 player server simply because the servers are either not powerful enough to handle this kind of load or the server program needs immense optimization.

128 players might be possible on a LAN with everyone having 5 ping, but once you start adding in multiple server hops and internet traffic balancing it just isn't possible Today.

I sometimes still think that BF as a whole plays much better with 45 player servers.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> 128 player servers were tested with BFBC2.
> The game and engine were able to 'run' it, which was pretty neat.
> 
> However the server load was impractically immense. Aside from being a fun experiment it was not playable.
> The lag was hilariously bad, with constant rubberbanding, and just odd things constantly happening.
> 
> I'd say we are very far from a BF game supporting more than a 64 player server simply because the servers are either not powerful enough to handle this kind of load or the server program needs immense optimization.
> 
> 128 players might be possible on a LAN with everyone having 5 ping, but once you start adding in multiple server hops and internet traffic balancing it just isn't possible Today.
> 
> I sometimes still think that BF as a whole plays much better with 45 player servers.


It does play better with less players, I play max 48 and very often less, firstly many of the maps are not meant for so many players and the pure amount of spam weapons replaces any tactical skills with random and luck. I would never join a 64p game. Spawn, die, rinse repeat is not my idea of fun lol


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> A link to this trick perhaps?


Not sure if it's against the rules here. Google is your friend.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Is premium worth it? Kidding









I would have liked to see Seine and Bazaar come back, those were great infantry driven maps. But I did love Firestorm on BF3 for tanking, Caspian was decent and Oman was decent as well.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> A link to this trick perhaps?


C'mon man GOOGLE. Yeah we probs should not post here as dude above said. That's all I did; you will find a Reddit post. Now if anyone has done this today I'd be grateful to know...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Game is 29 dollars,premium = still 50.
> P.S. Anyone feeling adventurous by lending me 12 bucks so I can afford Premium via the MX trick


Indeed it is. They know what they are doing especially when it comes to billing. Hmm so you are saying you just need a loan?


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> A lot more of the containers expolode, oil pools burn and some of the overhead ones can be set alight also, saw a video on the switches on the big cylinders but cant remember what happened lol will have to look for the video. Even the way the waste ground from E to D is arranged with some debris and a trench is an improvement and I really like the colours.


A trench sounds like another good edition, thanks for that info


----------



## Ghost12

That skill stat lol, just joined a Russian server where my ping was over 130, that means unplayable for me so left after roughly 5 minutes = -30 skill then joined an Oman server against my better nature, looked five minutes in, team was completely capped out which remained that way except for a couple of beach flag swings = -22

Awesome stat and I love its prominence in the middle of my battlelog...................not


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> 128 player servers were tested with BFBC2.
> The game and engine were able to 'run' it, which was pretty neat.
> 
> However the server load was impractically immense. Aside from being a fun experiment it was not playable.
> The lag was hilariously bad, with constant rubberbanding, and just odd things constantly happening.
> 
> I'd say we are very far from a BF game supporting more than a 64 player server simply because the servers are either not powerful enough to handle this kind of load or the server program needs immense optimization.
> 
> 128 players might be possible on a LAN with everyone having 5 ping, but once you start adding in multiple server hops and internet traffic balancing it just isn't possible Today.
> 
> I sometimes still think that BF as a whole plays much better with 45 player servers.


<---- networking noob, sorry! I'm strictly a hardware guy.

Why can games like Tera or Final Fantasy support many thousands of players but BF can't handle 128? Sorry for the dumb question.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> C'mon man GOOGLE. Yeah we probs should not post here as dude above said. That's all I did; you will find a Reddit post. Now if anyone has done this today I'd be grateful to know...
> Indeed it is. They know what they are doing especially when it comes to billing. Hmm so you are saying you just need a loan?


Yes,i'm trying to pay using my Youtube money and i'm a bit short
I'll definetely try it once I get enough green


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> 128 player servers were tested with BFBC2.
> The game and engine were able to 'run' it, which was pretty neat.
> 
> However the server load was impractically immense. Aside from being a fun experiment it was not playable.
> The lag was hilariously bad, with constant rubberbanding, and just odd things constantly happening.
> 
> I'd say we are very far from a BF game supporting more than a 64 player server simply because the servers are either not powerful enough to handle this kind of load or the server program needs immense optimization.
> 
> 128 players might be possible on a LAN with everyone having 5 ping, but once you start adding in multiple server hops and internet traffic balancing it just isn't possible Today.
> 
> I sometimes still think that BF as a whole plays much better with 45 player servers.
> 
> 
> 
> <---- networking noob, sorry! I'm strictly a hardware guy.
> 
> Why can games like Tera or Final Fantasy support many thousands of players but BF can't handle 128? Sorry for the dumb question.
Click to expand...

usually MMOs are "instanced" basically one area is on one server and youll have to load into the next area to interact with those players. WoW has millions of players but they are segregated onto realms which are collections of servers with thousands of players each. it would be interesting to see the server configuration for a game like wow because it must be very complex

even with such setups you can still notice lag when interacting with items and players sometimes when there are too many people in one area. but the gameplay of mmos is usually much more tolerant to disruptions than fps games which is something else to consider


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Yes,i'm trying to pay using my Youtube money and i'm a bit short
> I'll definetely try it once I get enough green


whats your youtube channel?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Oh yeah I guess we could help get you a little ad revenue, eh? You didn't actually ask, which is appreciated as well as surely not being allowed.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> whats your youtube channel?


TishoBG | Battlefield 4
The above is my youtube channel.I'm very small channel as you can see from my views and subscriber count. I used to do videos more frequently but with school and the low amount of popularity I have,I prefer to put my free time elsewhere. I still do videos when there is something nice out there. If I had the DLC's,I would have been covering them in detail.

Oh and I appreciate it,I know i'm not anywhere as good commentator/player as the big guys on youtube but I still try to bring the best content.Not many youtubers with low amout of subs upload 4K exclusively.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> <---- networking noob, sorry! I'm strictly a hardware guy.
> 
> Why can games like Tera or Final Fantasy support many thousands of players but BF can't handle 128? Sorry for the dumb question.


A couple guys already mentioned about it but games like BF are a network nightmare in terms of gameplay.
Source games prioritize the character player and what that player does, in very small environments. This means that the network information is small, you can send a lot of it quickly, and rapidly. This is mentioned as the server Tick rate, how many times an update occurs. The size of these updates for Source shooters are very small.

BF4 has by comparison huge environments with extra characters other than the player characters (destructible environments / vehicles). Now each data packet is HUGE compared to a game like Counter Strike. That is why BF4 server tick rate is only 10, while Source can be 100. It is simply a data issue. A huge amount of data is created during a match in BF4. The other thing to note is that there is 1 server per match running the show. - I should add 1 server that may also be running other servers in a Virtual Machine (shared).

In MMO's you have "blades" or 10, 20, 100 servers all running the 1 world, which break up into instances. So now you have 128 people over 2 or more servers.

So a 128 player BF4 game just creates too much data for the 1 server to handle over the internet. Because packets fail, they then must be sent again, so now that 1 server has to correct the packets that failed, which creates a never ending spiral and escalating data crisis that eventually crashes the server (think juggling plates and when you drop one you have to add two more). You could tell the server to ignore failed packets but the player would see people warping all over the map, or in the case of multiple failed packets insane rubberbanding.

If BF4 removed the environment, simplified the physics of the weapons, and optimized the packet delivery you might be able to swing it. But you'd be simplifying the game a lot, and people like big explosions and debris and buildings that can be demolished, as well as bullets that travel.

The most important thing to consider is what the map is designed for. 128 people on any of the current maps would be pretty bad. Sure you could get awesome front lines, but I imagine it might get pretty frustrating when 1 side gets pinned at spawn and its constant mortar fire


----------



## jdstock76

That certainly puts things into perspective. Thx! Honestly I could go with out all the dressing for more complex but simple environments(maps) to get a 128 person match. Not simple like BF42 simple, as in less explosions, non destructable environments. Ya it's kool but in my eyes it takes away from the core game. Just a case of evolution.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> BF4 has by comparison huge environments with extra characters other than the player characters (destructible environments / vehicles). Now each data packet is HUGE compared to a game like Counter Strike. That is why BF4 server tick rate is only 10, while Source can be 100. It is simply a data issue. A huge amount of data is created during a match in BF4. The other thing to note is that there is 1 server per match running the show. - I should add 1 server that may also be running other servers in a Virtual Machine (shared).


This is not true, the packet data is only 5kb's with peak 8kb's for BF4 in a full 64 player game, they could quite easily have 100 tickrate and 50/80kb packet data and it still wouldn't be considered huge in terms of traffic the only reason we don't see high tickrates on PC is because DICE are only capable of poorly creating and maintaining 1 netcode for all 3 versions of the game so we're stuck because microsoft demand that multiplayer experience adheres to strict rules so that everyone even on dial up can have an "enjoyable" multiplayer experience at the expense of us incredibly angered PC gamers who made the battlefield series what is today.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> TishoBG | Battlefield 4
> The above is my youtube channel.I'm very small channel as you can see from my views and subscriber count. I used to do videos more frequently but with school and the low amount of popularity I have,I prefer to put my free time elsewhere. I still do videos when there is something nice out there. If I had the DLC's,I would have been covering them in detail.
> 
> Oh and I appreciate it,I know i'm not anywhere as good commentator/player as the big guys on youtube but I still try to bring the best content.Not many youtubers with low amout of subs upload 4K exclusively.


Nice channel dude - keep it up, I started when I was 15-16 myself, back in 2007








Easy to grow, as long as you get the content









http://www.youtube.com/user/totallydubbedHD
http://www.youtube.com/user/totallydubbed

PS. Also looks good on the CV









BTW: What's your native language?
You might get a lot more views if you do it in your native language, as there are LOADS of English reviews and guides, but less so in other languages (where there's a huge market to be had)
Your English is perfect btw - but I've often considered doing videos in French. Expands my audience really.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> This is not true, the packet data is only 5kb's with peak 8kb's for BF4 in a full 64 player game, they could quite easily have 100 tickrate and 50/80kb packet data and it still wouldn't be considered huge in terms of traffic the only reason we don't see high tickrates on PC is because DICE are only capable of poorly creating and maintaining 1 netcode for all 3 versions of the game so we're stuck because microsoft demand that multiplayer experience adheres to strict rules so that everyone even on dial up can have an "enjoyable" multiplayer experience at the expense of us incredibly angered PC gamers who made the battlefield series what is today.


Huge by comparison to the Source Engine and Counter Strike.








But yes you are right the net code is poorly optimized for what it needs to do. I think it would be better if they pushed more packets with less data, instead of fewer packets with more and rely on the client to arrange the data with so much time between packets.


----------



## RagingCain

Hey everyone, I am releasing this pretty much as is, unless someone needs an exception or bug looked at:

BF4 Frame Analyzer:



Download:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/l4fft8uw53v64q3/BF4_Frame_Time_Analyzer.zip

or From Here:

BF4FrameTimeAnalyzer.zip 13k .zip file


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Hey everyone, I am releasing this pretty much as is, unless someone needs an exception or bug looked at:
> 
> BF4 Frame Analyzer:
> 
> Download:
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/l4fft8uw53v64q3/BF4_Frame_Time_Analyzer.zip
> 
> or From Here:
> 
> BF4FrameTimeAnalyzer.zip 13k .zip file


Very nice! Thanks for this!







+rep for you!


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Hey everyone, I am releasing this pretty much as is, unless someone needs an exception or bug looked at:
> 
> BF4 Frame Analyzer:
> 
> 
> 
> Download:
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/l4fft8uw53v64q3/BF4_Frame_Time_Analyzer.zip
> 
> or From Here:
> 
> BF4FrameTimeAnalyzer.zip 13k .zip file


first off + rep for the tool, thanks.

next I have a question:

Does this give a traditional min/max FPS?

When I say traditional min max fps, I mean does it take all the first frametimes that add up to 1000 than avg those for that particular second in time. Then do that for the next 1000 (i.e the next second in time) and so on and so on. Finally when you have the average for each individual second in time for the whole length of time of the benchmark, you can see which one is the min and max.

Because that would be a really useful way to show a min and max fps. (In the traditional sense, I.e how it has always been thought of)

Btw, I posted a link to your post on rage3d forums. (hope you dont mind)


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Hey everyone, I am releasing this pretty much as is, unless someone needs an exception or bug looked at:
> 
> BF4 Frame Analyzer:
> 
> 
> 
> Download:
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/l4fft8uw53v64q3/BF4_Frame_Time_Analyzer.zip
> 
> or From Here:
> 
> BF4FrameTimeAnalyzer.zip 13k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first off + rep for the tool, thanks.
> 
> next I have a question:
> 
> Does this give a true min/max FPS?
> 
> When I say true min max fps, I mean does it take all the first frametimes that add up to 1000 than avg those for that particular second in time. Then do that for the next 1000 (i.e the next second in time) and so on and so on. Finally when you have the average for each individual second in time for the whole length of time of the benchmark, you can see which one is the min and max.
> 
> Because that is the only way to get a min and max fps. Inthe traditional sense, I.e how it has always been thought of.
> 
> if all you did was figure out which particular frametime had the fastest and slowest time that is not how min and max fps has been traditionally measured. That really doesn't give you much value, other than detecting microstutter.
> 
> Btw, I posted a link to your post on rage3d forums. (hope you dont mind)
Click to expand...

This is raw-output. I tell you what, you brought this up in the other thread, so we can do a side by side, but I might need another day to do the math and program.

I will either make a second tab or second build. I agree that the numbers should be slightly different but I don't think by much, will know how much tomorrow.

The time spent percentages, which I think are the most important, should be nigh identical.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> This is raw-output. I tell you what, you brought this up in the other thread, so we can do a side by side, but I might need another day to do the math and program.
> 
> I will either make a second tab or second build. I agree that the numbers should be slightly different but I don't think by much, will know how much tomorrow.
> 
> The time spent percentages, which I think are the most important, should be nigh identical.


Your more than likely right, but it would kick out the anomalous frame that just spits out low for some odd reason. Dude,Pm btw I want to send you $20 via paypal for your work. Also if your doing another tab, time above 300 or 400 would be sweet as well. If not, it's understandable I am so happy with what you made, already.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> This is raw-output. I tell you what, you brought this up in the other thread, so we can do a side by side, but I might need another day to do the math and program.
> 
> I will either make a second tab or second build. I agree that the numbers should be slightly different but I don't think by much, will know how much tomorrow.
> 
> The time spent percentages, which I think are the most important, should be nigh identical.
> 
> 
> 
> Your more than likely right, but it would kick out the anomalous frame that just spits out low for some odd reason. Dude,Pm btw I want to send you $20 via paypal for your work. Also if your doing another tab, time above 300 or 400 would be sweet as well. If not, it's understandable I am so happy with what you made, already.
Click to expand...

Totally pro-bono. Spend the 20$ on death by snoo snoo









Actually, I was ahead of you, planning out 100 ms, 200 ms, 333 ms, 500 ms, and finally 1000 ms. As long as it doesn't slow it down. I like it zippy. If I program it right, I will be able to take any value between 1ms and the total ms of benchmark data.


----------



## iRUSH

Is this game optimized for 8 cores? I just played a Conquest match and monitored all 8 core usage via MSI AB. Core 7 and 8 sat at 0% 99.9% of the time. Don't get me wrong, I had pretty good performance with my sig rig and I can't complain. I'm simply observing and curious.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Is this game optimized for 8 cores? I just played a Conquest match and monitored all 8 core usage via MSI AB. Core 7 and 8 sat at 0% 99.9% of the time. Don't get me wrong, I had pretty good performance with my sig rig and I can't complain. I'm simply observing and curious.


It can use 8 threads, I don't know if needs 8 threads all the time.

I usually end up with a core asleep myself or very low utilization. While the game is multi-threaded I do believe they still have a heavy "main" thread.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Nice work; repped you in your other thread.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Hey everyone, I am releasing this pretty much as is, unless someone needs an exception or bug looked at:
> 
> BF4 Frame Analyzer:
> 
> 
> 
> Download:
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/l4fft8uw53v64q3/BF4_Frame_Time_Analyzer.zip
> 
> or From Here:
> 
> BF4FrameTimeAnalyzer.zip 13k .zip file


Great work! +rep


----------



## the9quad

5 minutes 64 man paracel storm conquest
MANTLE: 1440P ultra settings/4xmsaa/high post process AA/FOV 90/100%res scale/50% motion blur:

Battlefield 4 Benchmark Analysis

Time Spent: FPS %:

Above 200 FPS: 2.75 %
Above 144 FPS: 97.67 %
Above 120 FPS: 99.91 %
Above 100 FPS: 99.98 %
Above 90 FPS: 99.99 %

168.851 FPS Average


----------



## Faster_is_better

Can't go to menu ingame anymore.. whyy. Esc key isn't broken either..


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> 5 minutes 64 man paracel storm conquest
> MANTLE: 1440P ultra settings/4xmsaa/high post process AA/FOV 90/100%res scale/50% motion blur:
> 
> Battlefield 4 Benchmark Analysis
> 
> Time Spent: FPS %:
> 
> Above 200 FPS: 2.75 %
> Above 144 FPS: 97.67 %
> Above 120 FPS: 99.91 %
> Above 100 FPS: 99.98 %
> Above 90 FPS: 99.99 %
> 
> 168.851 FPS Average


Good God man! That's got to be one of the stronger rigs on the site.


----------



## sterik01

is rubberbanding and stuttering still an issue here? Those 2 things are game breaking... just want to know before I purchase today.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> is rubberbanding and stuttering still an issue here? Those 2 things are game breaking... just want to know before I purchase today.


For me it happens about 25-30% of the time. That is pretty bad in my opinion. Just this game too, and when it's happening, everyone on the server says so. It affects everyone on the server it seems and not an individual person.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> <---- networking noob, sorry! I'm strictly a hardware guy.
> 
> Why can games like Tera or Final Fantasy support many thousands of players but BF can't handle 128? Sorry for the dumb question.


Everquest style MMORPGs (WoW is one of them and so are FF XIV:RR ,SWTOR,Rift etc, GW2 to a slightly lesser extend) in combat use a "dumb" targeting system that is widely known as "tab-targeting". By clicking an enemy unit (be it a mob or a human player) you basically "lock" on it and the lock will remain there till you kill it, target something else or when it simply goes out of range. You can quickly go through every mob within range by pressing "tab" (hence the name). Now, besides a few "area of effect" spells (you need to click an area to hit with those) most offensive moves will go towards the selected mob/player and if the player is within range and line of sight ,they will land . It doesn't mean they will inflict damage for sure since there usually is a check system enforced (chance to miss,get dodged or parried,resisted and so on) but what is important is that your target can't just crouch or strafe or step aside to avoid bullets like in FPS games. Another thing of note is that most MMOs have a system that prevents spamming called, global cooldown-every time you use a spell, you have to wait a period of time usually, 1-2 seconds before you can use another.

These differences mean that MMOs are generally much more relaxed when it comes to server load and package management. There are no craploads of projectiles and related physics calculations to be made (Battlefield is a nightmare here), global cooldown means that the gameplay in general is less prone to be affected by connection hiccups, it doesn't matter all that much if on your screen your target seems closer than it really is (or closer than what the server says) since tab targetting system means you'll hit it anyway and so on. Battlefield 4 is on a totally different level of complexity compared to MMORPGs.


----------



## bluedevil

Cool app....props man!


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Hey everyone, I am releasing this pretty much as is, unless someone needs an exception or bug looked at:
> 
> BF4 Frame Analyzer:
> 
> 
> 
> Download:
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/l4fft8uw53v64q3/BF4_Frame_Time_Analyzer.zip
> 
> or From Here:
> 
> BF4FrameTimeAnalyzer.zip 13k .zip file


Great little tool ,thanks for putting it together. Any chance for a graphing function, or is that a bridge too far?


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Hey everyone, I am releasing this pretty much as is, unless someone needs an exception or bug looked at:
> 
> BF4 Frame Analyzer:
> 
> 
> 
> Download:
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/l4fft8uw53v64q3/BF4_Frame_Time_Analyzer.zip
> 
> or From Here:
> 
> BF4FrameTimeAnalyzer.zip 13k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great little tool ,thanks for putting it together. Any chance for a graphing function, or is that a bridge too far?
Click to expand...

I can see about that sure


----------



## Mishaminds

I saw a post on a blog welsewhere about I using two different computers entirely, running the same everything, to make, basically, 2 in 1 PC.
I'mthinking about doing this for a pc


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Everquest style MMORPGs (WoW is one of them and so are FF XIV:RR ,SWTOR,Rift etc, GW2 to a slightly lesser extend) in combat use a "dumb" targeting system that is widely known as "tab-targeting". By clicking an enemy unit (be it a mob or a human player) you basically "lock" on it and the lock will remain there till you kill it, target something else or when it simply goes out of range. You can quickly go through every mob within range by pressing "tab" (hence the name). Now, besides a few "area of effect" spells (you need to click an area to hit with those) most offensive moves will go towards the selected mob/player and if the player is within range and line of sight ,they will land . It doesn't mean they will inflict damage for sure since there usually is a check system enforced (chance to miss,get dodged or parried,resisted and so on) but what is important is that your target can't just crouch or strafe or step aside to avoid bullets like in FPS games. Another thing of note is that most MMOs have a system that prevents spamming called, global cooldown-every time you use a spell, you have to wait a period of time usually, 1-2 seconds before you can use another.
> 
> These differences mean that MMOs are generally much more relaxed when it comes to server load and package management. There are no craploads of projectiles and related physics calculations to be made (Battlefield is a nightmare here), global cooldown means that the gameplay in general is less prone to be affected by connection hiccups, it doesn't matter all that much if on your screen your target seems closer than it really is (or closer than what the server says) since tab targetting system means you'll hit it anyway and so on. Battlefield 4 is on a totally different level of complexity compared to MMORPGs.


I have to disagree with some of this....and I am a gladiator ranked rogue. Life as melee is rough and latency and positional distortion in WoW especially arena happens and can be a nightmare....especially for a class the has positional and range requirements.....also like to mention focus target. Tab targetting won't work against someone managing a focus...they are literally beating up two people at the same time with one hand a piece.

There are also tons of abilities off the Global Cooldown.

Aside that I agree with what you said and stuff like this matter in a shooter much more. End of my rant though


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Nice channel dude - keep it up, I started when I was 15-16 myself, back in 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy to grow, as long as you get the content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/totallydubbedHD
> http://www.youtube.com/user/totallydubbed
> 
> PS. Also looks good on the CV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: What's your native language?
> You might get a lot more views if you do it in your native language, as there are LOADS of English reviews and guides, but less so in other languages (where there's a huge market to be had)
> Your English is perfect btw - but I've often considered doing videos in French. Expands my audience really.





Spoiler: Youtube related



My native language is Bulgarian and there is a bulgarian site for video sharing already.I used to get easily 1000 or more views a video there but the audience is way more childish and enjoy only stuff like Minecraft and/or some funny compilations. I know french as well but it's my 3rd language,it'll be a bit difficult to explain myself correctly without making pauses between my sentences.
On the topic of ease to get noticed - I wouldn't say so.I was few times on BF3 HazardCinema Top 10 plays and i gained no subscribers whatsoever from it.I have this account from ages and I have used my weird "hotwheels" username i've been using for as long as I remember.I'm on the same subscriber count from 2 months or so,I think i'll be better off starting a new channel yet I won't be making even a dollar on it .
I can see it only happenning if ,for example, FrankieOnPCin1080p likes my video or someone that's as big as him. Just that like and it'll get my noticed.I'm not saying I produce the best content,but I deserve some more appreciation in my honest opinion.A lot of famous youtubers don't even upload higher than 720p which is awful,4K takes 10 times more to render.I wouldn't say my gameplay is the best either but it's still decent enough for a commentary background in my eyes.
My english - Thx ,but I can't exactly agree.I have an annoying accent which makes my voice not so pleasant to the ears.Nothing I can do to affect that ,but still...



Guys,on another topic,do you know a 10$/euros coupon code for Origin? I want Premium now,not in 2 months' time.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Ok i did the following 4 shots to compare what 4K no AA looks like to 1440p no AA, 1080p no AA and 1080p MSAA x4

i did this using the resolution scale option and using my Dell UP2414Q's 3840x2160 as 100% resolution scale.

4K no AA

1440p no AA

1080p no AA

1080p MSAAx4

Now, was 1080p really THAT blurry as balls or is it just a side effect of using the scaler? i did 25% on the scaler, which for 4K should be 1080p.

But, I don't remember 1080p being that BLURRY ever. Maybe it's because once you go 4K, anything below is blurry balls town.

That being said, 1440p provides the best balance between the two resolutions, and i can attest to myself that i was wowed more by going 1080p to 1440p than 1440p to 4K.

The real "Wow" factor of 4K is that the horizons are a lot sharper. but at the same time, not as important as what's close up to you, of which 1440p provides the immediate benefits.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Ok i did the following 4 shots to compare what 4K no AA looks like to 1440p no AA, 1080p no AA and 1080p MSAA x4
> 
> i did this using the resolution scale option and using my Dell UP2414Q's 3840x2160 as 100% resolution scale.
> 
> 4K no AA
> 
> 1440p no AA
> 
> 1080p no AA
> 
> 1080p MSAAx4
> 
> But, I don't remember 1080p being that BLURRY ever. Maybe it's because once you go 4K, anything below is blurry balls town.
> 
> That being said, 1440p provides the best balance between the two resolutions, and i can attest to myself that i was wowed more by going 1080p to 1440p than 1440p to 4K.
> 
> The real "Wow" factor of 4K is that the horizons are a lot sharper. but at the same time, not as important as what's close up to you, of which 1440p provides the immediate benefits.
> .


that's a bit unfair. You should run 1440p instead of down scale. 1080p instead of 25%


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> that's a bit unfair. You should run 1440p instead of down scale. 1080p instead of 25%


Yes,indeed. 25% resolution scale even on 4K looks way worse than native 1080p.Drop the resolution to 1080p and make the screenshot.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Yes,indeed. 25% resolution scale even on 4K looks way worse than native 1080p.Drop the resolution to 1080p and make the screenshot.


I knew something looked funny about the 25% scaling -_-

Lemme see if i can do native 1440p and 1080p shots.

EDIT: BF4 isn't letting me choose 1440p or 1080p at all, lowest i can go is 2560x1080, and 2560x1440 is completely skipped over like its not there.

Gah. wonder if someone else can do native 1440p and 1080p shots on Test Island at the same spot for fair comparison.


----------



## Unknownm

the server I was playing just restarted for some reason, than got origin saying bf4 update. Anyone else get this?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> the server I was playing just restarted for some reason, than got origin saying bf4 update. Anyone else get this?


yea got that too. Another patch as usual.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> yea got that too. Another patch as usual.


after the patch, the game freezes after loading the level. Here we go again lol

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2979150493857333855/


----------



## DuckKnuckle

New PC update incoming:

Quote:


> WE ARE CURRENTLY ROLLING OUT A NEW PC GAME UPDATE. YOU MAY EXPERIENCE SOME DOWNTIME.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> New PC patch incoming:


which means playing campaign is the only option. But it isn't because when it launches all I get is a blank screen


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Patch notes:
Quote:


> Feb 25 PC Game update notes
> -Fix for the so called "sound loop crash" issue that caused the game to freeze
> -Fix for an issue that sometimes prevented players from shooting while in the gunner position of a vehicle
> -Fix for the headshot icon appearing incorrectly at non-headshot deaths, such as suicide or dying of an explosion
> -General stability improvements


Patch was roughly 400MB.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

-edit-

Double post


----------



## Ghost12

If you are crashing or stuck on loading screen after the patch and have a cfg file delete this line, it is the cause.

UI.DrawEnable 1.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I have to disagree with some of this....and I am a gladiator ranked rogue. Life as melee is rough and latency and positional distortion in WoW especially arena happens and can be a nightmare....especially for a class the has positional and range requirements.....also like to mention focus target. Tab targetting won't work against someone managing a focus...they are literally beating up two people at the same time with one hand a piece.
> 
> There are also tons of abilities off the Global Cooldown.
> 
> Aside that I agree with what you said and stuff like this matter in a shooter much more. End of my rant though


I didn't delve too much into details -yeah, If you vanish, you get off the target and yes I agree melee get shafted more often than not in WoW (in latency too, was 2100 MMR+ warrior back in the day) but when I am trying to describe the basics of MMO combat, I can't afford to mention focus target macros,skills off the GCD (that nevertheless have their own internal cd) and all that jazz., I think you'll understand.


----------



## p33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> If you are crashing or stuck on loading screen after the patch and have a cfg file delete this line, it is the cause.
> 
> UI.DrawEnable 1.


tried that, tried deleting my cfg file... was playing just fine 6 or so hours ago


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Youtube related
> 
> 
> 
> My native language is Bulgarian and there is a bulgarian site for video sharing already.I used to get easily 1000 or more views a video there but the audience is way more childish and enjoy only stuff like Minecraft and/or some funny compilations. I know french as well but it's my 3rd language,it'll be a bit difficult to explain myself correctly without making pauses between my sentences.
> On the topic of ease to get noticed - I wouldn't say so.I was few times on BF3 HazardCinema Top 10 plays and i gained no subscribers whatsoever from it.I have this account from ages and I have used my weird "hotwheels" username i've been using for as long as I remember.I'm on the same subscriber count from 2 months or so,I think i'll be better off starting a new channel yet I won't be making even a dollar on it .
> I can see it only happenning if ,for example, FrankieOnPCin1080p likes my video or someone that's as big as him. Just that like and it'll get my noticed.I'm not saying I produce the best content,but I deserve some more appreciation in my honest opinion.A lot of famous youtubers don't even upload higher than 720p which is awful,4K takes 10 times more to render.I wouldn't say my gameplay is the best either but it's still decent enough for a commentary background in my eyes.
> My english - Thx ,but I can't exactly agree.I have an annoying accent which makes my voice not so pleasant to the ears.Nothing I can do to affect that ,but still...
> 
> 
> 
> Guys,on another topic,do you know a 10$/euros coupon code for Origin? I want Premium now,not in 2 months' time.


nice - well, I've grown my channels myself, not once have I been featured, not once has anyone helped me and not once have I received views to to "sharing".

Sometimes I feel "hard done" by having done all the work on my own and seeing other "worse" channels get millions of views and tons of subscribers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Patch notes:
> Patch was roughly 400MB.


The real question and patch is: What else have they broken with this patch?
First person to point it out gets a free cookie.


----------



## nitrubbb

I have 7850K+msi 270X 4G @ultra settings 1080p and I get about 60 FPS avg, whats up with that? Isn't it supposed to be a bit lower?


----------



## moocowman

Question!

Does anyone know if the Battlelog app will run on a Nexus 7?


----------



## RexKobra

Early access to platoons:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065225622053175/


----------



## nitrubbb

...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Early access to platoons:
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065225622053175/


cool, but nothing "new"


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Guys,on another topic,do you know a 10$/euros coupon code for Origin? I want Premium now,not in 2 months' time.


We just missed one on Gamefly late last week. It was only up for less than a day I think. This was right before SA was coming out for Premium so I have a feeling EA asked them to nix it.


----------



## frickfrock999

What graphics drivers are you guys using for the best stability?


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> What graphics drivers are you guys using for the best stability?


13.12 works best for me but the new 14.2 beta drivers are out.. 14.2 beta


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> 13.12 works best for me but the new 14.2 beta drivers are out.. 14.2 beta


Nice. Just in time too, my cards just came in! Now where are those release notes? Thank you.









edit: nvm, they just popped up!
Quote:


> Feature Highlights of The AMD Catalyst™ 14.2 Beta V1.3 Driver for Windows®
> 
> Thief: Crossfire Profile update and performance improvements for single GPU configurations
> Mantle: Multi-GPU configurations (up to 4 GPUs) running Battlefield 4 are now supported
> Frame Pacing for Dual Graphics and non-XDMA configurations above 2560x1600 are now supported with Battlefield 3 and Battlefield 4
> Dual graphics DirectX 9 application issues have been resolved
> Minecraft: Missing textures have been resolved
> 3D applications no longer see intermittent hangs or application crashes
> Resolves corruption issues seen in X-plane
> 
> Known Issues
> 
> Notebooks based on AMD Enduro or PowerXpress™ technologies are currently not supported by the Mantle codepath
> Thief does not render the right eye when CrossFire and Stereo 3D is enabled


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Nice. Just in time too, my cards just came in! Now where are those release notes? Thank you.


Here's some info on the 14.2 beta driver


----------



## quakermaas

http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Windows%207%20-%2064

Oops....posted already


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Can confirm that the Shotgun Shortcut does not unlock Assignment shotguns.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> 
> 
> Can confirm that the Shotgun Shortcut does not unlock Assignment shotguns.


That's already confirmed by EA themselves. They state it doesn't unlock them,
DAO is super simple to unlock anyway


----------



## saywhuut

Do you all use nvidia inspector or nvidia geforce experience for settings for BF4? I've got an occasional texture shimmer here and there and was wondering if I have something set up wrong? I am using nvidia experience and it maxed everything out, just wondering if I need to switch to inspector and do some more tweaking.

Thanks


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> nice - well, I've grown my channels myself, not once have I been featured, not once has anyone helped me and not once have I received views to to "sharing".
> 
> Sometimes I feel "hard done" by having done all the work on my own and seeing other "worse" channels get millions of views and tons of subscribers.
> *The real question and patch is: What else have they broken with this patch?
> First person to point it out gets a free cookie.*


Grenades no longer home in on targets


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Grenades no longer home in on targets


What about the:
Someone threw a grenade and it blew up but the indicator stayed there problem?


----------



## Aparition

I've not encountered that one.

Come to think of it the only issues I've ever experienced were rubberbanding and annoyances from the low tick rate.
I guess I don't play enough.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Here's some info on the 14.2 beta driver


Have the FPS drops and stutter been fixed? I was getting them with a single card r9 280x.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

No crashes all month watch them start again after this patch.


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> What graphics drivers are you guys using for the best stability?


The 13.12 drivers run very well for me; I would say the best so far as I have tried them all. I tried the 14.1 betas, but those ran terrible in both mantle and dx on a 7970. I am going to try the 14.2 beta when I get home but am not expecting better results because I do not see any optimizations listed for the 7900 series.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I've not encountered that one.
> 
> Come to think of it the only issues I've ever experienced were rubberbanding and annoyances from the low tick rate.
> I guess I don't play enough.


I had a week where I had issues with hit registration and I also got frustrated by that headshot bug that eventually got patch, but other than that I've had a pretty buttery smooth experience. I never seem to run into issues in games that a lot of other people do.. *knocks on wood*


----------



## RagingCain

BF4 Frame Time Analyzer ~ Version 2.0 Released
http://www.overclock.net/t/1469627/bf4fta-battlefield-4-frame-time-analyzer-version-2-0-released/0_50


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Grenade shortcut is free now.

Also they are running a server for "net code fix testing". At least were earlier. See if can still join&#8230;

https://twitter.com/slicedlime/status/438293282838560768


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Grenade shortcut is free now.
> 
> Also they are running a server for "net code fix testing". At least were earlier. See if can still join&#8230;
> 
> https://twitter.com/slicedlime/status/438293282838560768


just tested it, seemed fine - but others were reporting problems.
I didn't note any, for once.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> I didn't delve too much into details -yeah, If you vanish, you get off the target and yes I agree melee get shafted more often than not in WoW (in latency too, was 2100 MMR+ warrior back in the day) but when I am trying to describe the basics of MMO combat, I can't afford to mention focus target macros,skills off the GCD (that nevertheless have their own internal cd) and all that jazz., I think you'll understand.


Indeed it was pretty rough. I def am never playing melee for PvP in an MMO ever again.


----------



## qcktthfm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That's already confirmed by EA themselves. They state it doesn't unlock them,
> DAO is super simple to unlock anyway










I thought I can lazy too.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

origin updated itself today, and now 3-4 hours later there's still only 2-5 servers showing


----------



## Qu1ckset

Is anyone going to being starting a OCN BF4 Platoon?


----------



## moocowman

I don't know why this always happens but it seems I always have someone on my team that's more against me than the other team. I really don't understand people. D:

Apparently dying after a 19 kill-streak in an attack boat while playing Obliteration on Hainan means you're a terrible boat driver and you're only focusing on kills. I guess I could see where he was coming from if I wasn't covering the bombs the whole time and transporting players to the bombsites.. but I was, so...

I think I need to take a break from online shooters for a while. At this point it's no longer funny, just annoying. It wouldn't be bad if it didn't happen every single match.


----------



## Mishaminds

They are just butthurt And jealous that they aren't as good as you


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Is anyone going to being starting a OCN BF4 Platoon?


I'll gladly start it.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Is anyone going to being starting a OCN BF4 Platoon?


We already have an Ocn Battlefield platoon of which there are leaders, the only difference has been missing from this game.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> We already have an Ocn Battlefield platoon of which there are leaders, the only difference has been missing from this game.


Logo yet ? And are you talking about the bf3 platoon or you already have one setup sort of for BF4?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Logo yet ? And are you talking about the bf3 platoon or you already have one setup sort of for BF4?


The bf3 one, there has not been the option for bf4 as you know, was pretty decent last year also as people from it played together and still do in Bf4.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655391823141955/


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Platoons for BF4 gets rolled out on the 27th. - http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/news/view/introducing-bf4-platoons/ Sort of doubt the old BF3 platoons will carry over.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Platoons for BF4 gets rolled out on the 27th. - http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/news/view/introducing-bf4-platoons/ Sort of doubt the old BF3 platoons will carry over.


You silent lurker lol..................where have you been???? other than other games lol. Tried the new metro yet?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> You silent lurker lol..................where have you been???? other than other games lol. Tried the new metro yet?


LOL, Always around somewhere lol. Haven't tried Metro yet. Played a bunch of Caspian and Firestorm last week with the Honeybadger guys. Was fun until the servers started crashing again.









Kicking around with CS this morning/afternoon debating rather to PUG Insurgency or play BF4 with the guys later tonight (sort of my usual Tuesday night ritual lol).


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> LOL, Always around somewhere lol. Haven't tried Metro yet. Played a bunch of Caspian and Firestorm last week with the Honeybadger guys. Was fun until the servers started crashing again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kicking around with CS this morning/afternoon debating rather to PUG Insurgency or play BF4 with the guys later tonight (sort of my usual Tuesday night ritual lol).


Well metro is metro with a few more bugs but have been having an absloute blast on it personally, never did like lockers at all. Give it a try, I still play with the honey badgers still now and again after friending some through you, great server and good guys.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

I'll have to give the new Metro a shot sometime tonight. You should jump in TS with them some night. Those guys are a blast to game with, I only game with them one or two times a week because it's usually past those old guys bed time before I get off work







, I shouldn't joke, they have some younger guys too but the core group there have all been around for awhile. \


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> We already have an Ocn Battlefield platoon of which there are leaders, the only difference has been missing from this game.


If I'm not mistaken the leaders were hardly active back then.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> The bf3 one, there has not been the option for bf4 as you know, was pretty decent last year also as people from it played together and still do in Bf4.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655391823141955/


oh i was part of the other OCN Platoon http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655391409006172/listmembers/

will defiantly hope on the BF4 platoon tho!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> If I'm not mistaken the leaders were hardly active back then.


You are mistaken lol it was a real concerted effort with many of us at the time, especially Sizzle, many played together and still do, the failure was the official server which is still a failure but that is another story. You will have missed it as you were disenchanted with bf3 at the time as I remember


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> You are mistaken lol it was a real concerted effort with many of us at the time, especially Sizzle, many played together and still do, the failure was the official server which is still a failure but that is another story. You will have missed it as you were disenchanted with bf3 at the time as I remember


ah ha I see!
Yeah the current OCN server seems completely dead - I have it in my favourites and it is ALWAYS empty!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ah ha I see!
> Yeah the current OCN server seems completely dead - I have it in my favourites and it is ALWAYS empty!


Despite a real effort from us and people offering their own time, even seeding the server there was little interest from the powers that be. As you and all players know servers do not poulate themselves, they need active management and the process was not and is not in place. It is more an advertising banner, and is, an empty one. Unfortunately


----------



## sterik01

Trying to join the damn game.. says UPDATE REQUIRED.. what else do i need to do. downloaded everything


----------



## Faster_is_better

I thought BF4 had platoons from the beginning... that really seems a bit sad considering BF3 had them, couldn't even have ported over that basic platoon functionality from BF3? It looks like they will be a bit more detailed now, but still, just another tick in the "not finished" box for this game I guess.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Trying to join the damn game.. says UPDATE REQUIRED.. what else do i need to do. downloaded everything


If you updated the base game, try logging out of Origin and Battlelog, then logging back in. That usually fixes battlelog issues for me.


----------



## sterik01

Nevermind Right clicked and it's now downloading a 300mb file


----------



## castl3bravo

I had to turn off SLI, in the Nvidia driver, to stop the sound loop crash. Yet another annoying Dice update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Trying to join the damn game.. says UPDATE REQUIRED.. what else do i need to do. downloaded everything


----------



## RexKobra

I'd love to join and OCN platoon. Is it open to all members of this forum?

Oh and the latest patch is great; no more sound loop crashes!


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mishaminds*
> 
> They are just butthurt And jealous that they aren't as good as you


I think it was more a "I'm better than everyone!" attitude. Been seeing a few too many of those kinds of a people lately. They're kind of killing the experience for me.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Well I've managed to run into far fewer knobs in this game as yet...


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> I'd love to join and OCN platoon. Is it open to all members of this forum?
> 
> Oh and the latest patch is great; no more sound loop crashes!


Yep is open or will be when implemented. And at the posts above, unfortunately this type of game will always have that segment of players that are just annoying, try play more with friends and ignore them. I have most fun playing with friends list but with this game they are rarely on for obvious reasons lol


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Well at least we had a good time trying and made a few new friends in doing so. Should do something a little less official. We had a great group started. Could have been epic.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Ah yes the only type of "pub crawl" in which I can still participate...


----------



## sterik01

ok so just played 2 hours straight.. HARDLy any stuttering. and ZERO rubberbanding. But i do get killed after I run around a corner.. which pisses me off.

other than it pretty good. =]

definitely worth buying ... on sale though.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

MAN I want the Illuminati dog tag so much!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Yep is open or will be when implemented. And at the posts above, unfortunately this type of game will always have that segment of players that are just annoying, try play more with friends and ignore them. I have most fun playing with friends list but with this game they are rarely on for obvious reasons lol


I would also love to join now that the game is what I would consider playable for me. What time do you guys generally play though?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

So wow could this be they _finally_ released the patch that has fixed the show-stopping issues for the majority that still had them? Of course I haven't played yet and ensured my own is still stable lol


----------



## keikei

I'm about to jump on very soon.







Took nearly the entire day to update my rig.


----------



## Jack Mac

Can't join since the new patch, game crashes instantly on startup. I'm so done...


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> 5 minutes 64 man paracel storm conquest
> MANTLE: 1440P ultra settings/4xmsaa/high post process AA/FOV 90/100%res scale/50% motion blur:
> 
> Battlefield 4 Benchmark Analysis
> 
> Time Spent: FPS %:
> 
> Above 200 FPS: 2.75 %
> Above 144 FPS: 97.67 %
> Above 120 FPS: 99.91 %
> Above 100 FPS: 99.98 %
> Above 90 FPS: 99.99 %
> 
> 168.851 FPS Average


My first test

1440p, ultra settings including 4xmsaa, high post, fov 90, etc.. errrthang turned up. Gpu's @ factory clocks and cpu @ 4.5ghz. (4820k)

64 man paracel storm (driver 13.12)

Time Spent: FPS %: FPS %(CPU): FPS %(GPU):
Above 200 FPS: 5.89 % 13.88 % 0 %
Above 144 FPS: 59.02 % 59.95 % 0 %
Above 120 FPS: 93.43 % 91.48 % 0 %
Above 100 FPS: 98.5 % 97.83 % 0 %
Above 90 FPS: 99.26 % 98.57 % 0.12 %
Above 60 FPS: 99.91 % 99.55 % 31.32 %
Above 45 FPS: 99.97 % 99.9 % 96.51 %
Above 30 FPS: 99.99 % 99.99 % 99.94 %

This is using latest version of Cains tool (which is awesome btw!!!)


----------



## CJston15

I played for a couple hours tonight and it seems they've fixed my sound loop / crashing issue because I didn't crash once. However, they still haven't fixed my inability to access Options without disabling my integrated GPU (I run triple monitors so I can multi task other stuff) and that's kind of annoying but at least it's playable!


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Played for a bit tonight, running very smooth. 14.2 mantle doesn't work worth a damn with triple xfire but 14.2 d3d11 is fantastic


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I would also love to join now that the game is what I would consider playable for me. What time do you guys generally play though?


Various times, I know on the EU side myself or dubbed often have a late one and the US guys are on various times, the only Eu player ever play with on my friends list is Dubbed really, the rest like Johnny5fodder, Pc-iliterate, Turbo_fd, Jodiuh, Sizzle are all your side and many others. We could always have an organised night at a time to suit everyone like did in bf3, its a blast all playing together how it should be played.

Edit - Couple of interesting video worth a watch, slightly long winded but very informative

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86l48EuvdNY#t=321

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LX6WN5hihgU


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Various times, I know on the EU side myself or dubbed often have a late one and the US guys are on various times, the only Eu player ever play with on my friends list is Dubbed really, the rest like Johnny5fodder, Pc-iliterate, Turbo_fd, Jodiuh, Sizzle are all your side and many others. We could always have an organised night at a time to suit everyone like did in bf3, its a blast all playing together how it should be played.
> 
> Edit - Couple of interesting video worth a watch, slightly long winded but very informative
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86l48EuvdNY#t=321
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LX6WN5hihgU


Haha those videos - classic BF....
As for playing yup - I play late due to my lil cousin being in the states!

Mum doesn't like my unemployed ass playing so late though


----------



## bajer29

Tried 14.2 beta with my 280x and I no longer get stuttering









Now if only PlayClaw would support mantle so I can see my overlays and capture video...


----------



## the9quad

No one is going to support mantle until AMD releases the SDK. That means no overlays or anything from any program, it isn't playclaws fault.

and..... it wont be available until later this year:



https://twitter.com/AMDFX/status/435544712762503168


----------



## Sheyster

So the MAA is still pretty freaking OP even after the (slight?) nerf. Since there are no scout helos on any of the Second Assault maps (my preferred/favorite vehicle), I've been playing a lot of mobile AA. Active missiles + upgraded cannon + reactive armor + thermal optics, me as engineer to repair when needed. Pretty much total domination!







I played on Caspian and Firestrom last night, scores like 25-1 and 23-2. I had half the enemy team trying to kill me with Helos, A10's, Jihad Jeeps and on foot. They were so enraged and it was just EPIC. Good times!


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> No one is going to support mantle until AMD releases the SDK. That means no overlays or anything from any program, it isn't playclaws fault.
> 
> and..... it wont be available until later this year:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/AMDFX/status/435544712762503168


Yes, yes, yes... I know. I've asked PlayClaw to add this to the FAQ and the Steam Store Page to clarify to people who are ignorant like myself.


----------



## daguardian

Sorry if this has already been posted, but they only need another 900 or so signatures

http://www.change.org/petitions/ea-dice-fix-the-bf4-netcode-3


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Sorry if this has already been posted, but they only need another 900 or so signatures
> 
> http://www.change.org/petitions/ea-dice-fix-the-bf4-netcode-3


Dice couldnt fix the netcode if their life depended on it, so signing some petition isnt gonna change anything. Lousy netcode with BF games has been around forever.


----------



## pn0yb0i

It's only moments like these that remind me of why I still go back and play Battlefield! Our team was getting wrecked, and this made my day. Yes, its my video


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Dice couldnt fix the netcode if their life depended on it, so signing some petition isnt gonna change anything. Lousy netcode with BF games has been around forever.


Its never been this bad, have played them since the start, nevertheless, anything that officially brings more attention to the problem the better I say.

Did you sign the petition?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pn0yb0i*
> 
> It's only moments like these that remind me of why I still go back and play Battlefield! Our team was getting wrecked, and this made my day. Yes, its my video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That was one luck shot lol


----------



## bluedevil

Me and my buddy encountered a strange FPS issue last nite while doing some 14.2 Beta testing. While on Skype, and only while on Skype, my FPS would half. Any reason for this? As soon as we quit talking, my FPS shot up. Please keep in mind I was playing Paracel Storm while talking to him, after it was Rogue Transmission.

I didn't think Skype used up that much CPU usage that would effect my FPS by half of what I was getting when not doing Skype. Thinking it might be time to look for lower usage VOIP chat programs.


----------



## RagingCain

BF4 Frame Time Analyzer 3.0 released: http://www.overclock.net/t/1469627/bf4fta-battlefield-4-frame-time-analyzer-version-3-0-released/0_50




Enjoy. Report any issues and I will fix asap.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Me and my buddy encountered a strange FPS issue last nite while doing some 14.2 Beta testing. While on Skype, and only while on Skype, my FPS would half. Any reason for this? As soon as we quit talking, my FPS shot up. Please keep in mind I was playing Paracel Storm while talking to him, after it was Rogue Transmission.
> 
> I didn't think Skype used up that much CPU usage that would effect my FPS by half of what I was getting when not doing Skype. Thinking it might be time to look for lower usage VOIP chat programs.


Sounds like however Skype encodes their outgoing voice signal is causing the CPU usage to spike. Was this while you were using Mantle API?

I know a lot of people hate Steam voice chat, but it's the only voice chat application that all of my friends will agree on using since it's so easy to setup/ use. Maybe try steam if you don't mind the sub-par sound quality of incoming signals.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Its never been this bad, have played them since the start, nevertheless, anything that officially brings more attention to the problem the better I say.
> 
> Did you sign the petition?


yeah it has anything netcode wise that has happened to me in BF4 has existed in older BF games. Bullets not doing anything, getting shot around the corner awful hitboxes you name it its nothing new. Its still crap in BF3. The only difference between BF3 and BF4 and previous BF games is that its client side so it makes the problems alot more obvious.





















Looks just as crappy as BF4. You could have everyone in the world sign the petition its not getting fixed, Dice sucks at netcode its that simple. If people want a real fix for the netcode in BF games get someone besides Dice to make the game 10+ years and BF games still have issues with netcode.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Its never been this bad, have played them since the start, nevertheless, anything that officially brings more attention to the problem the better I say.
> 
> Did you sign the petition?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah it has anything netcode wise that has happened to me in BF4 has existed in older BF games. Bullets not doing anything, getting shot around the corner awful hitboxes you name it its nothing new. Its still crap in BF3. The only difference between BF3 and BF4 and previous BF games is that its client side so it makes the problems alot more obvious.
> 
> Looks just as crappy as BF4. You could have everyone in the world sign the petition its not getting fixed, Dice sucks at netcode its that simple. If people want a real fix for the netcode in BF games get someone besides Dice to make the game 10+ years and BF games still have issues with netcode.
Click to expand...

I believe their application does what the majority of games does these days, rather than having hit detection solely server side, they also have it client side, and there is some comparison/handshake function.

This was to combat high pinged players getting pummeled by low ping players. This was a reasonable work around, except in extreme cases of a laggy player not quite being where the non laggy player sees him. You get a lot of examples of as seen in the movies above. Sometimes it is two low ping players, but the server has a hiccup at that exact moment, etc.

The problem isn't their netcode per-say its the philosophy behind it, trying to bring balance to a system that is inherently unbalanced. High speed access for low speed access, high fps systems vs. low fps systems, etc etc.

That being said, I do prefer server side only detection, if I have a terrible time, its more than likely time to find another server, where as this can happen in all servers at any time.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> BF4 Frame Time Analyzer 3.0 released: http://www.overclock.net/t/1469627/bf4fta-battlefield-4-frame-time-analyzer-version-3-0-released/0_50
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy. Report any issues and I will fix asap.










Danke Danke. will try it now and post .

Edit

-----

[email protected], 16GB 1866mhz, 2x R9 290 (default clocks 947/1250), 14.2 beta driver

2560x1440, Firestorm, 100% scale, FOV 75, ultra with MSAA off

Sample size was about 10 to 15 minutes each, First person view spectator mode, full 64 man server.

Mantle left / DX11 right


----------



## RagingCain

You made a dev very proud









Perfect side by side, feel free to stretch out the mantle graph and the directx graph, they real shine full screen, but you can definitely tell the Mantle frame rates have an overarching smoother time.

Do a graph of 500ms for both too!

P.S. Did you have any trouble loading that much data? Was it quite fast still?
P.P.S. You can put anything you want for a Graph Title so you can include the words Mantle or DirectX11, or even your settings you are running at, just for future reference!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Me and my buddy encountered a strange FPS issue last nite while doing some 14.2 Beta testing. While on Skype, and only while on Skype, my FPS would half. Any reason for this? As soon as we quit talking, my FPS shot up. Please keep in mind I was playing Paracel Storm while talking to him, after it was Rogue Transmission.
> 
> I didn't think Skype used up that much CPU usage that would effect my FPS by half of what I was getting when not doing Skype. Thinking it might be time to look for lower usage VOIP chat programs.


Skype has slowly degraded into malware. I refuse to use it unless I am playing idk Hearthstone. What you mention is abnormal but not surprising to me in the slightest. Mumble it up imo.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Me and my buddy encountered a strange FPS issue last nite while doing some 14.2 Beta testing. While on Skype, and only while on Skype, my FPS would half. Any reason for this? As soon as we quit talking, my FPS shot up. Please keep in mind I was playing Paracel Storm while talking to him, after it was Rogue Transmission.
> 
> I didn't think Skype used up that much CPU usage that would effect my FPS by half of what I was getting when not doing Skype. Thinking it might be time to look for lower usage VOIP chat programs.


Check your GPU clocks while talking on skype,it may conflict with BF4 client,sending it on background and GPU [email protected] levels.


----------



## Aparition

Woa...


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> You made a dev very proud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect side by side, feel free to stretch out the mantle graph and the directx graph, they real shine full screen, but you can definitely tell the Mantle frame rates have an overarching smoother time.
> 
> Do a graph of 500ms for both too!
> 
> P.S. Did you have any trouble loading that much data? Was it quite fast still?
> P.P.S. You can put anything you want for a Graph Title so you can include the words Mantle or DirectX11, or even your settings you are running at, just for future reference!


Took about 3 seconds to load each 

Edit

----

500ms


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Woa...


BF2142 gives me goosebumps.
I love that game with a passion.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> You made a dev very proud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect side by side, feel free to stretch out the mantle graph and the directx graph, they real shine full screen, but you can definitely tell the Mantle frame rates have an overarching smoother time.
> 
> Do a graph of 500ms for both too!
> 
> P.S. Did you have any trouble loading that much data? Was it quite fast still?
> 
> P.P.S. You can put anything you want for a Graph Title so you can include the words Mantle or DirectX11, or even your settings you are running at, just for future reference!
> 
> 
> 
> Took about 3 seconds to load each
Click to expand...

Program sounds like it needs tweaking... can you upload a CSV file in a zip so I can play with it?


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> yeah it has anything netcode wise that has happened to me in BF4 has existed in older BF games. Bullets not doing anything, getting shot around the corner awful hitboxes you name it its nothing new. Its still crap in BF3. The only difference between BF3 and BF4 and previous BF games is that its client side so it makes the problems alot more obvious.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks just as crappy as BF4. You could have everyone in the world sign the petition its not getting fixed, Dice sucks at netcode its that simple. If people want a real fix for the netcode in BF games get someone besides Dice to make the game 10+ years and BF games still have issues with netcode.


Wow , you posted all those vids to prove your point, lol , I have played many hours in all of them, you are not showing me anything I have not experienced before.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> I believe their application does what the majority of games does these days, rather than having hit detection solely server side, they also have it client side, and there is some comparison/handshake function.
> 
> This was to combat high pinged players getting pummeled by low ping players. This was a reasonable work around, except in extreme cases of a laggy player not quite being where the non laggy player sees him. You get a lot of examples of as seen in the movies above. Sometimes it is two low ping players, but the server has a hiccup at that exact moment, etc.
> 
> *The problem isn't their netcode per-say its the philosophy behind it, trying to bring balance to a system that is inherently unbalanced. High speed access for low speed access, high fps systems vs. low fps systems, etc etc.
> *
> That being said, I do prefer server side only detection, if I have a terrible time, its more than likely time to find another server, where as this can happen in all servers at any time.


Precisely, they tried to screw with it -to _even the playing field_ so to speak - and have now made it worse for everyone.

DICE even have the nerve to say they have improved the netcode from BF3 to BF4!









This is why I will support any positive initiative, rather than get on the DICE-Hate-Train, _have been on that in the past, it seems like a fun ride at first then you realise that you are going no-where and fast._


----------



## keikei

For people running Mantle, what resolution scaling are you using? Changing it while having Mantle active does not seem to play nice with each other.


----------



## Minusorange

hehe BF4 just came up in one of the online surveys I was doing for market research, I got to rate it as terrible and explain my reasons due to the netcode. Hopefully EA will take note as they're obviously paying someone to be included in the survey


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> hehe BF4 just came up in one of the online surveys I was doing for market research, I got to rate it as terrible and explain my reasons due to the netcode. Hopefully EA will take note as they're obviously paying someone to be included in the survey


I got one of those and did the exact same thing.


----------



## sterik01

doing well for my 2nd day playing this. Very difficult to get used to. Last night I ended playing mostly bf3. fps are fine cruising around 50+ . dont know how things were before yesterday since I just bought the game. but I have zero stuttering and no rubberbanding. Well a little rubberbanding but it was my fault... downloading torr...er.. i mean research at the same time. on hotel free wifi too. ugh.. can't wait to get home. Played on my sig laptop

I absolutely love that HC mode does NOT have the damn mini map. And the one thing i absolutely hate about bf3 is the damn minimap on hardcore mode. Until I unlock better gear, I will always prefer bf3.


----------



## RexKobra

I finally got a chance to play Metro- what a kill farm! I found a server that bans all explosives so it was fun. I can't see myself playing it that often as it gets boring, but its great for leveling up your weapons.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah most people reporting that this patch has been a really good one (finally); if you are crashing at right at map load there's a line to remove in the .cfg think somehing about Draw UI.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> I finally got a chance to play Metro- what a kill farm! I found a server that bans all explosives so it was fun. I can't see myself playing it that often as it gets boring, but its great for leveling up your weapons.


was that like a 1k ticket server?


----------



## Krazee

Just played on the test netcode Dice server. Can't complain, things ran smooth


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> was that like a 1k ticket server?


Yeah, 1200 ticket Conquest. I was #1 on my team and we got stommped. We lost 0-905!!!! Lol, crazy...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Yeah, 1200 ticket Conquest. I was #1 on my team and we got stommped. We lost 0-905!!!! Lol, crazy...


DAYMMME son you got beat!


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> DAYMMME son you got beat!


Yeah, its exactly why I usually stick to 32 player servers as I at least have a chance of turning things around for my team. On the 64 player I had 100 kills and we still were pummeled into oblivion.


----------



## Cavey00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Yeah, 1200 ticket Conquest. I was #1 on my team and we got stommped. We lost 0-905!!!! Lol, crazy...


And this is how I've seen every Metro match go. You are either having fun on the winning team or wishing it was over already.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavey00*
> 
> And this is how I've seen every Metro match go. You are either having fun on the winning team or wishing it was over already.


Yeah, I was getting tons of kills so it didn't feel like we were getting beat, but looking at everyone else K/D we were lol.

The only saving grace was that there were no explosives allowed. If I had to play with nades flying I would have quickly exited the server.


----------



## eBombzor

Just bought Premium for $40. Not much of a sale but the lowest I've seen for Premium in a while.

http://www.gamersgate.com/DD-BF4P/battlefield-4-premium


----------



## daguardian

http://mp1st.com/2014/02/25/dice-testing-possible-battlefield-4-netcode-fixes/#.Uw6BDfldUjY


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> http://mp1st.com/2014/02/25/dice-testing-possible-battlefield-4-netcode-fixes/#.Uw6BDfldUjY


yup was outline in a few posts before - nothing has really changed apparently


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> I finally got a chance to play Metro- what a kill farm! I found a server that bans all explosives so it was fun. I can't see myself playing it that often as it gets boring, but its great for leveling up your weapons.


The 32-48 man Metro servers are really fun and even the ones with explosives aren't bad up to 32-48 man. I don't really like 64 man with or without explosives on that map.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Just bought Premium for $40. Not much of a sale but the lowest I've seen for Premium in a while.
> 
> http://www.gamersgate.com/DD-BF4P/battlefield-4-premium


Sweet, bought and downloading SA now. Not gonna find much cheaper for awhile I don't think and I didn't expect to see any more sales on Premium at all at least before SA was public. Thanks +rep


----------



## Azgalor

Guys, please help. Anyone get stuttering after the 2/25 patch? Game was running flawlessly since I got it until today. Test range and multiplayer both get stutter, unplayable. I do not use a user.cfg file.

Specs:
i5 3570K @ 4.6GHZ
GTX 780 @ 1100
8GB RAM
SSD

On latest 334.89 Geforce drivers.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Ok so I saw other people with multi-gpu having similar mantle issues as I was at 1440p maxed out settings. One guy, might have been in here, said he solved it by just reducing MSAA from 4x to 2x. Well I reloaded the 14.2 driver and did exactly that.... I'm speechless.

Butter smooth, fps just stays above 165.. usually around 180+!!!! If I go indoors it just sits at the 200fps cap! My "lows" are in the 150's haahahhaha I'm beyond impressed! Looks like they just need to iron out the memory leak issue. This was on paracel storm conquest and also tested on Zavod which really made me happy. For some reason in dx11 in Zavod looking at the warehouses pushed me down to around 105fps in dx11 but with mantle it's 165ish fps.

Glad I tried again, I'm keeping this driver in!!!!!









1440p, 90 fov, ultra, everything turned up and 2xmsaa just incredibly awesome









Thank you AMD


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azgalor*
> 
> Guys, please help. Anyone get stuttering after the 2/25 patch? Game was running flawlessly since I got it until today. Test range and multiplayer both get stutter, unplayable. I do not use a user.cfg file.
> 
> Specs:
> i5 3570K @ 4.6GHZ
> GTX 780 @ 1100
> 8GB RAM
> SSD
> 
> On latest 334.89 Geforce drivers.


Update PunkBuster with PBSetup.exe. Thats the first thing to try at least. I just found a new update tonight actually but can't say it's new since latest patch as recently installed clean 8.1.


----------



## Mishaminds

This is very off topic and i expect to be warned or yelled at for this, but i just made Eagle scout as of an hour ago. Battlefield is my gaming side of my life. Thank you guys all of you, for being apart of that community. Noobs and trolls and real players. Thanks!


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Ok so I saw other people with multi-gpu having similar mantle issues as I was at 1440p maxed out settings. One guy, might have been in here, said he solved it by just reducing MSAA from 4x to 2x. Well I reloaded the 14.2 driver and did exactly that.... I'm speechless.
> 
> Butter smooth, fps just stays above 165.. usually around 180+!!!! If I go indoors it just sits at the 200fps cap! My "lows" are in the 150's haahahhaha I'm beyond impressed! Looks like they just need to iron out the memory leak issue. This was on paracel storm conquest and also tested on Zavod which really made me happy. For some reason in dx11 in Zavod looking at the warehouses pushed me down to around 105fps in dx11 but with mantle it's 165ish fps.
> 
> Glad I tried again, I'm keeping this driver in!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1440p, 90 fov, ultra, everything turned up and 2xmsaa just incredibly awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you AMD


 Yep, that's the kind of results I'm getting, once you get Mantle to run correctly, it's very impressive







you just don't want to go back to DX11


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mishaminds*
> 
> This is very off topic and i expect to be warned or yelled at for this, but i just made Eagle scout as of an hour ago. Battlefield is my gaming side of my life. Thank you guys all of you, for being apart of that community. Noobs and trolls and real players. Thanks!


Congrats.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> Yep, that's the kind of results I'm getting, once you get Mantle to run correctly, it's very impressive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you just don't want to go back to DX11


I won't be







I even went back in to Firestorm where I originally tested Mantle and same results as earlier tonight, just flawless







I wish every game was mantle ready now lol!

I've been testing this driver in all the other games I frequent as well and no issues thus far. They all run great! Altis life, DayZ, Insurgency. Still a few more to test.


----------



## Mishaminds

Thanks  I'm finally getting my own copy of BF4 soon. Is the MLRS available immediately or is it needed to be upgraded to?


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mishaminds*
> 
> This is very off topic and i expect to be warned or yelled at for this, but i just made Eagle scout as of an hour ago. Battlefield is my gaming side of my life. Thank you guys all of you, for being apart of that community. Noobs and trolls and real players. Thanks!


Congrats man!! Enjoy BF4!!!


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mishaminds*
> 
> This is very off topic and i expect to be warned or yelled at for this, but i just made Eagle scout as of an hour ago. Battlefield is my gaming side of my life. Thank you guys all of you, for being apart of that community. Noobs and trolls and real players. Thanks!


I'm impressed, good job man. That's something to actually be proud of. Grats!


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mishaminds*
> 
> This is very off topic and i expect to be warned or yelled at for this, but i just made Eagle scout as of an hour ago. Battlefield is my gaming side of my life. Thank you guys all of you, for being apart of that community. Noobs and trolls and real players. Thanks!


Congrats. Can't say I had the patients and/ or focus to accomplish Eagle. Only made it to Life and my dad is even the council Scout executive for my area. He wasn't happy with either me or my brother...

10 years later I think he still loves me..?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm confused what is Eagle?


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm confused what is Eagle?


lol...I was the same, looked it up on Google, it's highest rank in the boy scouts of America.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> lol...I was the same, looked it up on Google, it's highest rank in the boy scouts of America.


oh right - I was a scout too in the UK actually.
Went to Ethiopia for our "community" service.


----------



## bluedevil

Refresh my memory, anyone have a HD7870 and a 1440p monitor? Wondering what people are getting for fps. Looking for Med and High settings. I know Ultra is out of the question.


----------



## daguardian

Anyone else get massive frame drops using Mantle on the new beta drivers?


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Anyone else get massive frame drops using Mantle on the new beta drivers?


I was at first due to the memory leak still present, but I just had to back down MSAA from 4x to 2x and it cleared right up. Other than that everything else is maxed out @ 1440p and the game runs perfectly.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mishaminds*
> 
> This is very off topic and i expect to be warned or yelled at for this, but i just made Eagle scout as of an hour ago. Battlefield is my gaming side of my life. Thank you guys all of you, for being apart of that community. Noobs and trolls and real players. Thanks!


Cool; glad your hard work paid off and you are obviously proud of the achievement. You should get a dog tag for that.

Yeah like the new SA maps especially Caspian (sniped a sniper off the tower yesterday from like 800 meters&#8230;with a staff shell) and between that and the other DLC plus the new weapons plus the shotgun shortcut plus all the Battlepacks including like 5 Gold I think Premium was def worth $40. Especially considering they have finally seemed to have fixed most of the game-breaking probs as of last patch. Feel that much better about handing them more money now...


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> I was at first due to the memory leak still present, but I just had to back down MSAA from 4x to 2x and it cleared right up. Other than that everything else is maxed out @ 1440p and the game runs perfectly.


Ah that makes sense, as it was only happening after a few minutes play, thanks for the tip









Apart from that it seemed to run great on Mantle with the new Beta drivers, GPU usage seemed a lot more consistent too.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Ah that makes sense, as it was only happening after a few minutes play, thanks for the tip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from that it seemed to run great on Mantle with the new Beta drivers, GPU usage seemed a lot more consistent too.


Hell yea man they've definitely got it pretty well figured out now, next driver update should hopefully have the mem leak fixed







I'm stoked about it! I'm only playing BF4 on mantle now, my lowest fps in some maps has gone up almost by 70 frames! Just steady 175fps almost everywhere all the time lol.


----------



## Krazee

I've noticed that whenever I start a new map, it takes forever to load once I see the deployment screen. Only happens at the beginning of the map. It gets fuzzy and I have to wait like 10 secs to do anything. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Well, if you haven't recently run PBSetup.exe to update punk buster. Worth a shot with any type of connection difficulties incl rubber banding. Though such is not the only cause of the latter&#8230;

Plus doing so is general good maintenance.


----------



## RexKobra

Wow, the F2000 is AMAZING! Within 15 feet no one stands a chance. It has an incredible rate of fire and handles much better than the AEK and FAMAS.

Add a laser and its a hipfire monster. The only drawback is the reload speed, so you need to be sure that you conserve your bullets accordingly.


----------



## Techboy10

I know I haven't posted in a long while, but since Platoons are now live is there an official OCN Platoon yet? None of my friends play Battlefield so I've been playing lone wolf for a long time and I'd love to actually play with people lol.


----------



## MattGordon

Any word on an OCN platoon?

Edit: ninja'd by Techboy


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Wow, the F2000 is AMAZING! Within 15 feet no one stands a chance. It has an incredible rate of fire and handles much better than the AEK and FAMAS.
> 
> Add a laser and its a hipfire monster. The only drawback is the reload speed, so you need to be sure that you conserve your bullets accordingly.


Good to know. Guess I will be playing some Metro meh. Trying to get the Scar-H and hate the AK-12 even with a Coyote so need a better AR.


----------



## robotninja

So I am waiting on an RMA for my 7950 and am currently running dual 6950's I did get a decent jump in FPS with new drivers but for some reason my option to switch to mantle in bf4 is now missing.

Went through all the video settings and even through the other settings just in case it got "misplaced" but i cant see it anywhere, anyone else have this challenge?


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Good to know. Guess I will be playing some Metro meh. Trying to get the Scar-H and hate the AK-12 even with a Coyote so need a better AR.


Yeah, every AR has its pros and cons. The best and most balance AR is the M416. Lots of people like the ACE23 but I find the M416 easier to handle.

My weapon choices are dictated by the map/mode, but the M416 with a silencer is always my go to weapon of choice.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Yeah, every AR has its pros and cons. The best and most balance AR is the M416. Lots of people like the ACE23 but I find the M416 easier to handle.
> 
> My weapon choices are dictated by the map/mode, but the M416 with a silencer is always my go to weapon of choice.


well i just tested the EAK with silencer and is just amazingly good. ACE23 is the best of the two


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Yeah, every AR has its pros and cons. The best and most balance AR is the M416. Lots of people like the ACE23 but I find the M416 easier to handle.
> 
> My weapon choices are dictated by the map/mode, but the M416 with a silencer is always my go to weapon of choice.


Personally, I love to use the SCAR-H (when medic) and ACE-52 (when engineer). I mostly play HC Conquest, and they both pack quite a punch; they bring down people FAST!


----------



## EliteReplay

also the L85A2 is very good


----------



## frickfrock999

Anybody know where to buy BF4 Premium for cheap?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Anybody know where to buy BF4 Premium for cheap?


Google: reddit battlefield 4 mexico


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Anybody know where to buy BF4 Premium for cheap?


Cheapest I have found was here: http://www.gamersgate.com/DD-BF4P/battlefield-4-premium

Pulled the trigger last night with the deal.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> http://mp1st.com/2014/02/25/dice-testing-possible-battlefield-4-netcode-fixes/#.Uw6BDfldUjY


Quote:


> connection issues like 'getting shot behind corners', 'instant-deaths', and other inexplainable occurrences related to networking are *beginning to frustrate* a number of Battlefield users. Trips to various internet forums related to the game make that fairly evident.


haha, Beginning? for some people it is far past that.. plenty have totally dropped the game.

On another note, those 200 ping players really suck to play against, pretty much take a whole clip to kill them, they can eat twice as many bullets as anyone else and still dance away...


----------



## Azgalor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Update PunkBuster with PBSetup.exe. Thats the first thing to try at least. I just found a new update tonight actually but can't say it's new since latest patch as recently installed clean 8.1.


Thanks I just updated Punkbuster but that did not help, any other ideas?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Anybody know where to buy BF4 Premium for cheap?


I used this site a few weeks ago. http://www.dealzon.com/deals/cheap-battlefield-4#bf4-premium-pc

Amazon, about the same cost: http://www.amazon.com/Battlefield-Premium-Edition-Online-Game/dp/B0098QPPL6/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1393523933&sr=8-5&keywords=bf4+premium+pc


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robotninja*
> 
> So I am waiting on an RMA for my 7950 and am currently running dual 6950's I did get a decent jump in FPS with new drivers but for some reason my option to switch to mantle in bf4 is now missing.
> 
> Went through all the video settings and even through the other settings just in case it got "misplaced" but i cant see it anywhere, anyone else have this challenge?


Mantle doesn't work on 6xxx series cards.


----------



## robotninja

Thanks whiterx7, pretty sure I knew that and just didn't remember.

Well dang it i want my 7950 back.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robotninja*
> 
> Thanks whiterx7, pretty sure I knew that and just didn't remember.
> 
> Well dang it i want my 7950 back.


Yea I remember when I had dual and then triple 6950's. They were good cards and overclocked really well, they actually were my first multi-gpu setup ever and I pushed the hell out of them, but stepping up to the 79xx series was quite noticeable. Hope you get it back asap!!!!


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azgalor*
> 
> Thanks I just updated Punkbuster but that did not help, any other ideas?


Hmm damn not offhand. Just gotta troubleshoot more which essentially means "mess with it and try different stuff".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Cheapest I have found was here: http://www.gamersgate.com/DD-BF4P/battlefield-4-premium
> 
> Pulled the trigger last night with the deal.


Me too and overall very happy with the purchase for $40. Besides the obvious part with the expansions + early access I got a lot of nice stuff in all the Battle Packs esp the various Gold. And there's the Shotgun shortcut too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Personally, I love to use the SCAR-H (when medic) and ACE-52 (when engineer). I mostly play HC Conquest, and they both pack quite a punch; they bring down people FAST!


Yeah that's probably in large part due to the fact that the SCAR is the only AR with 40 damage instead of 30 and it's other stats are no relative slouch either, to say the least. The ACE is actually even better 45 whereas the other carbines are also just 30. Which is why I'm bothering trying to get the SCAR when I'm not really an AR guy and do better as Engineer (rolling with A-91 now; will have ACE soon). Well that plus the fact I have gotten some good attachments for it incl. the Coyote. I noticed the UMP also does 40 damage; need to try that one as well.


----------



## Ghost12

As was active in the bf3 platoon and one of the leaders for a time have taken a lead in the bf4 platoon creation which people have been requesting, I have just completed the creation, In bf3 you could add gravatars so the OCN one was easy to dl and upload, bf4 as you may or may not know is emblem based so we need to get creative lol, anyone with the skills please step forward. Anyone with ideas or suggestions? I think we should as a group try to make the bf4 platoon consistently more active in play and the messages feed than the bf3 one was at times.

Here is the link - http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/platoons/view/1983869957823348705/

Any ideas to change or add to the presentation or people wishing to be named initial leaders also step forward, the fact I have created it means nothing, I am happy to be part of the collective group.

Here is a link to the bf3 version for those not aware of it

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655391823141955/

I pretty much copy pasted the presentation to get it started. I will immediately invite the OCN members on my friends list but obviously there are many more so just befriend each other through the platoon if necessary.

Thanks


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> haha, Beginning? for some people it is far past that.. plenty have totally dropped the game.
> 
> On another note, those 200 ping players really suck to play against, pretty much take a whole clip to kill them, they can eat twice as many bullets as anyone else and still dance away...


Servers need to be locked at 150 ping.
A couple 200 ping players really messes with the gameplay.

I'd say 100 ping should be max but 150 is still generally doable.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Refresh my memory, anyone have a HD7870 and a 1440p monitor? Wondering what people are getting for fps. Looking for Med and High settings. I know Ultra is out of the question.


I haven't had time to run the analyzer but using xfaptors config file(he updated it again by the way) settings and everything set to High(except for Post Processing which is at low) AA Post on low(optional tasters choice), No Deferred AA and No AO. I also capped my FPS at 125 but it seems to stay pretty high. Last night everytime I got into something really intense (and remembered to check) the FPS counter was minimum 75 normally dipped down to like 80 or 90. 1920 x 1080 reso with no scaling at 119.98 hz FOV 75

CPU OC'd to 4.2
GPU running stock(heresy I know)
Page File: System managed(by Samsung Magician)
All Cores Unparked

Here is the config I use:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



WorldRender.TransparencyShadowmapsEnable 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurEnable 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurQuality 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurMaxSampleCount 0
WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapEnable 0
WorldRender.LightTileCsPathEnable 0
PostProcess.DynamicAOEnable 0
PerfOverlay.DrawFps 1
GameTime.MaxVariableFps 125
WorldRender.PlanarReflectionEnable 0



I know it isn't the rig you asked about or remotely close but a metric is a metric is a metric.

Ultra also seems out of the question for me. Soon as I start moving any knobs past high it gets ugly fast.


----------



## Krazee

Add me to the platoon: bangincrazy


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Here is the link - http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/platoons/view/1983869957823348705/
> 
> Any ideas to change or add to the presentation or people wishing to be named initial leaders also step forward, the fact I have created it means nothing, I am happy to be part of the collective group.


Just applied - MyLittlePwny


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Add me to the platoon: bangincrazy


No way to send an invite like that so just sent you a friend request or you can click apply on the link.


----------



## Techboy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Here is the link - http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/platoons/view/1983869957823348705/
> 
> Any ideas to change or add to the presentation or people wishing to be named initial leaders also step forward, the fact I have created it means nothing, I am happy to be part of the collective group.


Applied as well - Atmos312


----------



## Azgalor

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Hmm damn not offhand. Just gotta troubleshoot more which essentially means "mess with it and try different stuff".
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help man. I decided to make a user.cfg with just some performance tweaks and that fixed the stuttering problem. I guess it must have been a graphical setting or something. Cheers mate.
Click to expand...


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Cheapest I have found was here: http://www.gamersgate.com/DD-BF4P/battlefield-4-premium
> 
> Pulled the trigger last night with the deal.


Awesome, much thanks.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655391823141955/
> 
> I pretty much copy pasted the presentation to get it started. I will immediately invite the OCN members on my friends list but obviously there are many more so just befriend each other through the platoon if necessary.


Applied and sent you a friend request. My name is sebastianslament


----------



## Totally Dubbed

We need a separate thread or else it will get lost in here.
Ghost create one brother! Thanks for the invite too, you LAV noob


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Awesome, much thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applied and sent you a friend request. My name is sebastianslament


Accepted all requests obviously lol, we need an emblem guys and will need to closely reprsent the ocn logo for official means I would think


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Awesome, much thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applied and sent you a friend request. My name is sebastianslament
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accepted all requests obviously lol, we need an emblem guys and will need to closely reprsent the ocn logo for official means I would think
Click to expand...

We have to ask for permission for that.

I will take a platoon invite though, RagingCain in BF4 as well


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> We have to ask for permission for that.
> 
> I will take a platoon invite though, RagingCain in BF4 as well


I have contacted the mods in that regard so see what turns up. Can only send invites from friends list in the platoon page so either add me or click the platoon apply on the platoon itself.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yeah that's probably in large part due to the fact that the SCAR is the only AR with 40 damage instead of 30 and it's other stats are no relative slouch either, to say the least. The ACE is actually even better 45 whereas the other carbines are also just 30. Which is why I'm bothering trying to get the SCAR when I'm not really an AR guy and do better as Engineer (rolling with A-91 now; will have ACE soon). Well that plus the fact I have gotten some good attachments for it incl. the Coyote. I noticed the UMP also does 40 damage; need to try that one as well.


???
I'm 99% sure that ARs and Carbines do 25 damage and drop off while a few weapons like the SCAR do 34 and drop off. Also the UMP definitely doesn't do 40 damage lol.


----------



## MattGordon

applied to the platoon







.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Thread created for platoons:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1470349/ocn-battlefield-4-bf4-platooon

I'm proud of the emblem I created


----------



## hotwheels1997

To the Mantle users here: Is there still a fog that makes the game look much worse? I just updated to 14.2 and the game but I can't try it since i'm slightly sick and i'm all dizzy .


----------



## Cavey00

Applied! Name is Cavey00OCN. Please don't yell at me for crashing your heli...


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> ???
> I'm 99% sure that ARs and Carbines do 25 damage and drop off while a few weapons like the SCAR do 34 and drop off. Also the UMP definitely doesn't do 40 damage lol.


So I am reading these charts wrong or what?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavey00*
> 
> Applied! Name is Cavey00OCN. Please don't yell at me for crashing your heli...


lol, I certainly wont, I dont get in them if possible. Ground pounder extreme signing in


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> To the Mantle users here: Is there still a fog that makes the game look much worse? I just updated to 14.2 and the game but I can't try it since i'm slightly sick and i'm all dizzy .


Haven't noticed any in the SA maps(all seem good), and haven't played any other maps since the new driver.


----------



## Cavey00

I love trying to fly them, but I'm not very good at it and sometimes get my controls mixed up. Meant to rotate and instead banked last night between a couple of buildings. My squad leader was gunning, and got pissed. Hey, I play for fun. Take it easy man!


----------



## MattGordon

Four of us should tag up in a match, get some platoon rank going.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Four of us should tag up in a match, get some platoon rank going.


Jynx, just mentioned that in the other thread lol, sure many of the guys on this thread do play together, I have spent a good % of my time in bf4 with ocn members in a squad, Johnny5fodder, Pc-iliterate, Turbo_fd and Jodiuh, we have had some awesome games at ridiculous hours lol, obviously those guys being US and me being UK.


----------



## hotwheels1997

I have to confirm,Mantle + 14.2 doesn't have the Fog effect we experienced back at launch.Just did a test on a very good spot at Siege of Shanghai and the colours are exactly the same.VRAM usage with Mantle was 1900MB on Ultra(4xMSAA+HBAO) ,1600-1700MB on the same spot with DirectX11.1 . In an emply server,the FPS boost for 7950 is around 8-9FPS,it must be higher on 64p servers.Haven't tested it yet in one,but i'm so far liking the results.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Jynx, just mentioned that in the other thread lol, sure many of the guys on this thread do play together, I have spent a good % of my time in bf4 with ocn members in a squad, Johnny5fodder, Pc-iliterate, Turbo_fd and Jodiuh, we have had some awesome games at ridiculous hours lol, obviously those guys being US and me being UK.










i love these guys








j5 still needs a mic though...


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> So I am reading these charts wrong or what?


you are not reading the charts wrong just the info is wrong. Check here for gun info http://symthic.com/bf4-weapon-info


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

http://www.overclock.net/t/1470349/ocn-battlefield-4-bf4-platooon/10#post_21865425


----------



## DOOOLY

Anyone know how to get rid of this crash, i don't have that .cfg file in battlefield directory its driving me mad







If someone could help that be awesome !


----------



## Thoth420

To clarify .cfg files are not causing an issue.
One specific line that some users may have in their config is.
.cfg solved my stutter problems and got rid of most of the terrible motion blur/suppression


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> you are not reading the charts wrong just the info is wrong. Check here for gun info http://symthic.com/bf4-weapon-info


Nuts! Thanks for the clarification. Why the hell is it not correct? I am using Better BattleLog too even...


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Anyone knows where i can get a good deal on the BF4 premium ?,just the premium not the game....


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Best and only sale option right now short of proxying into Mexico and (potentially) risking your store account access is $40 below&#8230;

http://www.gamersgate.com/DD-BF4P/battlefield-4-premium

I bought yesterday and overall pretty happy with the purchase.


----------



## ihatelolcats

i preordered bf4 on mexican origin and im still ok. still a risk i guess, though there was nothing in the TOS against it







(havent checked since, it may have changed)


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i preordered bf4 on mexican origin and im still ok. still a risk i guess, though there was nothing in the TOS against it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (havent checked since, it may have changed)


I'll be getting Premium from a Mexican origin stote as well, just need to get my money from youtube transferred.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Cool; if there was a problem now you'd know it already.


----------



## Azgalor

I used Hide My Ass VPN to get the Mexican premium and was only $30 USD.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> you are not reading the charts wrong just the info is wrong. Check here for gun info http://symthic.com/bf4-weapon-info
> 
> 
> 
> Nuts! Thanks for the clarification. Why the hell is it not correct? I am using Better BattleLog too even...
Click to expand...

Because DICE. <- Explanation for anything wrong/broken/bugged in this game. Those stats are really misleading though.. says .44 magnum does 85 dmg, pretty sure it does 60 max in reality. Also makes me leery of what attachments REALLY do in this game, I guess you just have to trust their descriptions are actually right, or do some serious trial and error testing.


----------



## bluedevil

Lmao...just got banned on the NTCC TDM server. Reason: I questioned an admin about why he spawn killed me. He said, no comment. Then another admin banned me. Oh well I was too good for that server anyways. lol...


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Lmao...just got banned on the NTCC TDM server. Reason: I questioned a an admin about why he spawn killed me. He said, no comment. Then another admin banned me. Oh well I was too good for that server anyways. lol...


Dude, never question an admin on an FPS

The majority are just kids jacked up on a power trip


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Dude, never question an admin on an FPS
> 
> The majority are just kids jacked up on a power trip


Its actually quite funny.
Quote:


> [17:58:04] 1bluedevil1 > did I do it to you?
> [17:58:16] NTCC_BanHammer > NTCC_BanHammer: doesn't matter. no spawn killing
> [17:58:23] 1bluedevil1 > cause you where shooting at me for like ten min
> [17:58:34] 1bluedevil1 > I am recording
> [17:58:47] NTCC_n0thing > I just spwaned when you shot at me dude.
> [17:59:05] 1bluedevil1 > I counted 3 shots at me
> [18:00:15] Badonkowitz > I
> [18:00:24] callmeshensei > awk
> [18:02:37] johnchuderewicz1 > REALLY
> [18:03:48] 1bluedevil1 > btw
> [18:03:57] 1bluedevil1 > i just spawned. u just did it to me
> [18:05:51] 1bluedevil1 > no comment?
> [18:06:12] NTCC_n0thing > No, none.
> [18:06:27] 1bluedevil1 > lmao
> [18:07:24] 1bluedevil1 > tis a stupid rule anyways


Then I was banned. I will just spread the word that the NTCC servers are a pure joke and managed by complete and utter buffoons.


----------



## frickfrock999

Lol, I've only been wearing the OCN tag for 12 hours and I've already had people asking if I'm part of Overclock.net.

Like 5 times in the past few games.

Who knew we had so much notoriety?


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Lol, I've only been wearing the OCN tag for 12 hours and I've already had people asking if I'm part of Overclock.net.
> 
> Like 5 times in the past few games.
> 
> Who knew we had so much notoriety?


We should try get some organised games going tomorrow tonight where we just raid a server and all have fun together drinking beers and killing noobs


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> We should try get some organised games going tomorrow tonight where we just raid a server and all have fun together drinking beers and killing noobs


Can we spawn kill? LMAO....


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Can we spawn kill? LMAO....


If it's possible and we're about to jump ship to another server I say why not ?


----------



## frickfrock999

Deal.

We'll have a whole team of OCN crew.

Using only mortars.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Deal.
> 
> We'll have a whole team of OCN crew.
> 
> Using only mortars.


And Smaws.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> And Smaws.


And MAV's if we get split on teams to troll

I've been on the receiving end of this

2 friends one on either team, one goes recon/support with C4 and plants C4 on friendly vehicles, the other team player goes recon and uses MAV to explode the C4 laden vehicles and hilarity ensues


----------



## The-racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Lol, I've only been wearing the OCN tag for 12 hours and I've already had people asking if I'm part of Overclock.net.
> 
> Like 5 times in the past few games.
> 
> Who knew we had so much notoriety?


By the lack of better tags i'm using it as well on european servers.
Every match you get asked if i was on OCN









This site has become very (In)-famous








Allot of hardware droolers i guess


----------



## Ghost12

Why is my friends list [email protected]? I thought was a 99 limit, even removed some and is still saying full, is there an option to extend it somehwere?

Thanks


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Why is my friends list [email protected]? I thought was a 99 limit, even removed some and is still saying full, is there an option to extend it somehwere?
> 
> Thanks


Knowing EA they'll release a friendship is caring expansion DLC









BOOST YOUR FRIENDS TO 150 for the small sum of £1 a friend


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Why is my friends list [email protected]? I thought was a 99 limit, even removed some and is still saying full, is there an option to extend it somehwere?
> 
> Thanks


that's why I wasn't accepting any requests lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Knowing EA they'll release a friendship is caring expansion DLC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOOST YOUR FRIENDS TO 150 for the small sum of £1 a friend


hahaha, true story


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Knowing EA they'll release a friendship is caring expansion DLC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOOST YOUR FRIENDS TO 150 for the small sum of £1 a friend


Thas funny lol, I have a feeling what is the problem though, I removed some and still full so assuming the requester I am trying to accept is the issue as theirs could be full and not mine.

So splitinwigs check if your is full if you see this post.


----------



## b.walker36

I tried to join you Ghost last night but i couldnt connect or open battlepacks so I gave up and watched hockey.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I tried to join you Ghost last night but i couldnt connect or open battlepacks so I gave up and watched hockey.


Lol, its magic, only in battlefield. I only had a few rounds anyway, be on tonight again, was good playing with some new ocn players last night. I have no idea who they were though in relation to the bf thread, differing names.


----------



## hotwheels1997

If DICE could just not make any more patches i'll be plenty happy








Everything right now works like a charm except for the netcode but that won't get fixed anyways. I'm playing on Ultra with Mantle,butter smooth experience,very high frames,all maps work,everything works like a charm with my config file. This is,in my opinion,the best state BF4 has been so far.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Lol, its magic, only in battlefield. I only had a few rounds anyway, be on tonight again, was good playing with some new ocn players last night. I have no idea who they were though in relation to the bf thread, differing names.


lol Mine is as similar as it can get without being the same.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> If DICE could just not make any more patches i'll be plenty happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything right now works like a charm except for the netcode but that won't get fixed anyways. I'm playing on Ultra with Mantle,butter smooth experience,very high frames,all maps work,everything works like a charm with my config file. This is,in my opinion,the best state BF4 has been so far.


Works fine for me stability wise and as I exclusively play large conquest can not say I ever really notice net code issues until I decide to have a blast on metro or similar, then its 3 in 5 deaths it feels off. I rarely play 64 though, always 48 or less, often only 32.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Works fine for me stability wise and as I exclusively play large conquest can not say I ever really notice net code issues until I decide to have a blast on metro or similar, then its 3 in 5 deaths it feels off. I rarely play 64 though, always 48 or less, often only 32.


In my book netcode blamed deaths are 10-20% actually an issue, the other 90 to 80 is just rage lol. I definitely have gotten the issue of compressed packets and dying in what seems like one shot but I rarely ever die behind cover. I'm not trying to say its perfect but its the internet; exaggeration breeds here.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> In my book netcode blamed deaths are 10-20% actually an issue, the other 90 to 80 is just rage lol. I definitely have gotten the issue of compressed packets and dying in what seems like one shot but I rarely ever die behind cover. I'm not trying to say its perfect but its the internet; exaggeration breeds here.


Metro is pretty bad for dying behind cover or whilst you have taken it when fired upon but continue to be hit. I tend to agree though to a degree, the good old bandwagon is rolling on these issues a lot of the time and in many instances the full picture is not seen.


----------



## kcuestag

At least you guys don't rent a server... I pay over 55€ a month for a 64 (+2 Commander + 4 Spectator) server and there are important stability issues that are still present since game was released, and DICE has not even bothered to communicate with us server owners or the server hosting companies on wether they are looking to fix those issues or not.

For example, a bug in Battlelog since Second Assault came out is that if you mix DLC's, the Second Assault icon will not show on the server unless it is playing a Second Assault map at that moment, thus allowing players who don't own that DLC join that server, and when a SA map is played, they will get kicked, making the server go empty.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> At least you guys don't rent a server... I pay over 55€ a month for a 64 (+2 Commander + 4 Spectator) server and there are important stability issues that are still present since game was released, and DICE has not even bothered to communicate with us server owners or the server hosting companies on wether they are looking to fix those issues or not.
> 
> For example, a bug in Battlelog since Second Assault came out is that if you mix DLC's, the Second Assault icon will not show on the server unless it is playing a Second Assault map at that moment, thus allowing players who don't own that DLC join that server, and when a SA map is played, they will get kicked, making the server go empty.


Thats a pretty big issue, you have quite a busy server as well so the problem could be magnified.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> At least you guys don't rent a server... I pay over 55€ a month for a 64 (+2 Commander + 4 Spectator) server and there are important stability issues that are still present since game was released, and DICE has not even bothered to communicate with us server owners or the server hosting companies on wether they are looking to fix those issues or not.
> 
> For example, a bug in Battlelog since Second Assault came out is that if you mix DLC's, the Second Assault icon will not show on the server unless it is playing a Second Assault map at that moment, thus allowing players who don't own that DLC join that server, and when a SA map is played, they will get kicked, making the server go empty.


hey mate - could you link my thread for the platoon in the OP of this thread?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1470349/ocn-battlefield-4-bf4-platooon

Also - it would be useful if you could add other links to OCN posts by members - for example:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1433904/comparison-of-windows-7-vs-windows-8-8-1-ht-enabled-vs-disabled-on-battlefield-4

and:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1469627/bf4fta-battlefield-4-frame-time-analyzer-version-3-6-released


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Thats a pretty big issue, you have quite a busy server as well so the problem could be magnified.


I have loads of headaches because of the server issues.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> hey mate - could you link my thread for the platoon in the OP of this thread?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1470349/ocn-battlefield-4-bf4-platooon
> 
> Also - it would be useful if you could add other links to OCN posts by members - for example:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1433904/comparison-of-windows-7-vs-windows-8-8-1-ht-enabled-vs-disabled-on-battlefield-4
> 
> and:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1469627/bf4fta-battlefield-4-frame-time-analyzer-version-3-6-released


Done!


----------



## Im Batman

For myself the bugs in this game have gone from bad to worse since the latest bf4 patch / AMD drivers 14.2 v1.3

The devs just seem to be too incompetent to deliver a patch without breaking something else. I don't know anything about game design but every other studio seems to be able to manage it.



Spoiler: My rant!



- Occasionally no hud overlay at all after being revived.
- If I have a controller plugged into my pc when I launch the game the keyboard won't work even if I then unplug it and restart the game, I actually have to reboot.
- Vehicles now get stuck on every piece of crap on the map.
- Occasionally when spawning as a tank secondary gunner the gun doesn't fire on my screen.
- The net code seems worse than ever with bullets going straight though people, noticed it when I was sniping.
- Mantle gives me about 10 extra frames but it's not consistent at all and will drop to about 20fps.
- Getting killed in action at least twice a game, I rage quit earlier after dying from seemingly running into a pipe


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Im Batman*
> 
> For myself the bugs in this game have gone from bad to worse since the latest bf4 patch / AMD drivers 14.2 v1.3
> 
> The devs just seem to be too incompetent to deliver a patch without breaking something else. I don't know anything about game design but every other studio seems to be able to manage it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My rant!
> 
> 
> 
> - Occasionally no hud overlay at all after being revived.
> - If I have a controller plugged into my pc when I launch the game the keyboard won't work even if I then unplug it and restart the game, I actually have to reboot.
> - Vehicles now get stuck on every piece of crap on the map.
> - Occasionally when spawning as a tank secondary gunner the gun doesn't fire on my screen.
> - The net code seems worse than ever with bullets going straight though people, noticed it when I was sniping.
> - Mantle gives me about 10 extra frames but it's not consistent at all and will drop to about 20fps.
> - Getting killed in action at least twice a game, I rage quit earlier after dying from seemingly running into a pipe


Hmm that controller/keyboard conflict isn't (or shouldn't be) BF4 based. I've got my 360 controller plugged in 24/7 and have never had this issue before. Most of the other issues you note I've run into before, makes for some interesting wth moments.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Im Batman*
> 
> For myself the bugs in this game have gone from bad to worse since the latest bf4 patch / AMD drivers 14.2 v1.3
> 
> The devs just seem to be too incompetent to deliver a patch without breaking something else. I don't know anything about game design but every other studio seems to be able to manage it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My rant!
> 
> 
> 
> - Occasionally no hud overlay at all after being revived.
> - If I have a controller plugged into my pc when I launch the game the keyboard won't work even if I then unplug it and restart the game, I actually have to reboot.
> - Vehicles now get stuck on every piece of crap on the map.
> - Occasionally when spawning as a tank secondary gunner the gun doesn't fire on my screen.
> - The net code seems worse than ever with bullets going straight though people, noticed it when I was sniping.
> - Mantle gives me about 10 extra frames but it's not consistent at all and will drop to about 20fps.
> - Getting killed in action at least twice a game, I rage quit earlier after dying from seemingly running into a pipe


Lol, mantle is beta with differing results, my 2 sons systems are both mantle capable and after trying it in the current state is just not worth it atm imo, some of the other issues are easy to relate to lol, Kia never ceases to amaze me after 400hrs play.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I have loads of headaches because of the server issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done!


legend, thanks mate!
As for our platoon - how do we make it "official"?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> legend, thanks mate!
> As for our platoon - how do we make it "official"?


I have no idea about that, don't think there were OFFICIAL platoons for BF3, just fan made platoons.


----------



## Im Batman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Hmm that controller/keyboard conflict isn't (or shouldn't be) BF4 based. I've got my 360 controller plugged in 24/7 and have never had this issue before. Most of the other issues you note I've run into before, makes for some interesting wth moments.


Yeah it's an odd one, nothing has changed with my set up or drivers except for my bf4 update earlier this week and the controller bug only happens with bf4, every other game including windows works just fine. Basically I start a game and about 5 seconds in whether I' running around or at the spawn menu the screen will go black and refresh like I've changed video setting and from then on only the controller will allow me to play or select anything, also my cursor is able to be moved but isn't able to click anything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Lol, mantle is beta with differing results, my 2 sons systems are both mantle capable and after trying it in the current state is just not worth it atm imo, some of the other issues are easy to relate to lol, Kia never ceases to amaze me after 400hrs play.


Mantle has plenty of potential but it still seems half baked even for a beta like every other driver/patch that's been released lately. It must be the cool thing these days to half finish all your projects over at DICE/AMD.

Being KIA shouldn't surprise me but I always feel so cheated when it happens haha.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I have no idea about that, don't think there were OFFICIAL platoons for BF3, just fan made platoons.


that's the thing - would love to make it more of an OFFICIAL thing, in order to get more people in there!
In under a day we already have 50 members on Battlelog







!

Here's my video + commentary (about the game and the state of the game)
First kills under the OCN name too!


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> legend, thanks mate!
> As for our platoon - how do we make it "official"?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I have no idea about that, don't think there were OFFICIAL platoons for BF3, just fan made platoons.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> that's the thing - would love to make it more of an OFFICIAL thing, in order to get more people in there!
> In under a day we already have 50 members on Battlelog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Here's my video + commentary (about the game and the state of the game)
> First kills under the OCN name too!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Platoon from *OCN BF4 Player Network Thread*: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/platoons/view/1983869957823348705/

EDIT: My Origin tag: Animal_wild


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Lol, its magic, only in battlefield. I only had a few rounds anyway, be on tonight again, was good playing with some new ocn players last night. I have no idea who they were though in relation to the bf thread, differing names.


Hey I was one of the guys you played with last night







My bf4 name is markvp. I think you were standing next to me when I rpg'd that heli


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Platoon from *OCN BF4 Player Network Thread*: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/platoons/view/1983869957823348705/
> 
> EDIT: My Origin tag: Animal_wild


the OCN platoon was created by ghost and I am the other leader in it lol.
I'll link that in the platoon thread anyway
That thread you linked I think is a little dated.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> the OCN platoon was created by ghost and I am the other leader in it lol.
> I'll link that in the platoon thread anyway
> That thread you linked I think is a little dated.


So does that mean that UK servers will be the norm for the platoon? If that's the case then we need a US based Platoon too.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> So does that mean that UK servers will be the norm for the platoon? If that's the case then we need a US based Platoon too.


absolutely not.
This sia general platoon, everyone joins, everyone that can play, plays - simple really.
I actually play usually late at night (due to being unemployed) and play mainly with my cousin, who lives in the west coast - Cali to be specific.
So in fact I play more with US people, than I do with UK people.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> absolutely not.
> This sia general platoon, everyone joins, everyone that can play, plays - simple really.
> I actually play usually late at night (due to being unemployed) and play mainly with my cousin, who lives in the west coast - Cali to be specific.
> So in fact I play more with US people, than I do with UK people.


OK, thanks, GTK.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> OK, thanks, GTK.


GTK?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> GTK?


*G*ood *T*o *K*now...


----------



## keikei

How does the voip and platoon work? Are you automatically connected audio-wise to platoon members once you join a game? That would be nice and easy.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote gone crazy, yep mark I saw you rpg the heli, good rounds except for the oversized server message taking up the screen.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> *G*ood *T*o *K*now...


never heard of that abbreviation I must say!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote gone crazy, yep mark I saw you rpg the heli, good rounds except for the oversized server message taking up the screen.


I had no idea why you guys were in that horrible server - and why you guys were ignoring the chat!!!
I then joined your squad and then everyone pretty much left...no "le team effort" I was expecting...


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> never heard of that abbreviation I must say!
> I had no idea why you guys were in that horrible server - and why you guys were ignoring the chat!!!
> I then joined your squad and then everyone pretty much left...no "le team effort" I was expecting...


Believe it or not the server did not say " massive message beware" and as a squad we were at the top and winning for the second consecutive round so not likely to leave before the round end, we left at round end and I joined the next game with you.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Believe it or not the server did not say " massive message beware" and as a squad we were at the top and winning for the second consecutive round so not likely to leave before the round end, we left at round end and I joined the next game with you.


actually when I joined you guys the server had just started....








I think you had less than 1k points lol.

Yeah you indeed joined me, but no one else did.
And then you left on the following game








http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/439190933851487296/177435049/


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> the OCN platoon was created by ghost and I am the other leader in it lol.
> I'll link that in the platoon thread anyway
> That thread you linked I think is a little dated.


Naw it's not dated. I think it's the only "player network" thread for BF4. It's alive still as far as I know... There's new posts everyday.


----------



## keikei

Can the platoons be merged?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Naw it's not dated. I think it's the only "player network" thread for BF4. It's alive still as far as I know... There's new posts everyday.


Ah cool - signed up there and linked it in my thread
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Can the platoons be merged?


it's not a platoon - there's only 1 platoon dude!


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Can the platoons be merged?


We're just having a confusing conversation about BF4 threads, not platoons. There is only one OCN platoon that I'm aware of which was linked by myself earlier in the thread.


----------



## axizor

Is it possible to edit a BF4 config file to manually set console-type parameters such as PerfOverlay.DrawFPS to "1" as default?

Just curious, thanks.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor*
> 
> Is it possible to edit a BF4 config file to manually set console-type parameters such as PerfOverlay.DrawFPS to "1" as default?
> 
> Just curious, thanks.


http://battlefield.realmware.co.uk/bf4-settings-editor/downloads

Make sure you physically backup your settings file as well as in the application. I've had this application screw up my setting file so badly that I had to copy my BF3 settings file to the BF4 folder.

It may be broken due to the newest Mantle patches. Use at your own risk


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor*
> 
> Is it possible to edit a BF4 config file to manually set console-type parameters such as PerfOverlay.DrawFPS to "1" as default?
> 
> Just curious, thanks.


Yes, create a USER.CFG file in the BF4 folder with a list of the settings you want to use. The first line would be:

_PerfOverlay.DrawFPS 1_

These will all load as default.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor*
> 
> Is it possible to edit a BF4 config file to manually set console-type parameters such as PerfOverlay.DrawFPS to "1" as default?
> 
> Just curious, thanks.


Oh yeah. He tells you exactly how to do it. Even an idiot like me was able to.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oU1q2wEcDiA


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Yes, create a USER.CFG file in the BF4 folder with a list of the settings you want to use. The first line would be:
> 
> _PerfOverlay.DrawFPS 1_
> 
> These will all load as default.


I like the config method because i can turn vsync off and still cap the fps.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> *G*ood *T*o *K*now...


Gives me a perfect idea for a clan logo(for 5 minutes until some form of draconian copyright law kicks in):


----------



## Ghost12

This game has strange behaviour, the line in the cfg that causes crashes re-appeared in my directory overnight by "magic" lol could not join a game for crashing earlier until re-checked and re-deleted it.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> This game has strange behaviour, the line in the cfg that causes crashes re-appeared in my directory overnight by "magic" lol could not join a game for crashing earlier until re-checked and re-deleted it.


Origin cloud perhaps?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Origin cloud perhaps?


Oh good point, im not that up on that to know if it saves or replaces cfg lines.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Dude, never question an admin on an FPS
> 
> The majority are just kids jacked up on a power trip
> 
> 
> 
> Its actually quite funny.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> [17:58:04] 1bluedevil1 > did I do it to you?
> [17:58:16] NTCC_BanHammer > NTCC_BanHammer: doesn't matter. no spawn killing
> [17:58:23] 1bluedevil1 > cause you where shooting at me for like ten min
> [17:58:34] 1bluedevil1 > I am recording
> [17:58:47] NTCC_n0thing > I just spwaned when you shot at me dude.
> [17:59:05] 1bluedevil1 > I counted 3 shots at me
> [18:00:15] Badonkowitz > I
> [18:00:24] callmeshensei > awk
> [18:02:37] johnchuderewicz1 > REALLY
> [18:03:48] 1bluedevil1 > btw
> [18:03:57] 1bluedevil1 > i just spawned. u just did it to me
> [18:05:51] 1bluedevil1 > no comment?
> [18:06:12] NTCC_n0thing > No, none.
> [18:06:27] 1bluedevil1 > lmao
> [18:07:24] 1bluedevil1 > tis a stupid rule anyways
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then I was banned. I will just spread the word that the NTCC servers are a pure joke and managed by complete and utter buffoons.
Click to expand...

I like that NTCC TDM server, not for moderation but because I get a sweet ping to it lol. Admin never bother me anyway, guess I'm not "good enough" to cause them problems.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Lol, I've only been wearing the OCN tag for 12 hours and I've already had people asking if I'm part of Overclock.net.
> 
> Like 5 times in the past few games.
> 
> Who knew we had so much notoriety?


We should, if you search for dang near anything computer related, OCN comes up on first page results almost always.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I have loads of headaches because of the server issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> legend, thanks mate!
> As for our platoon - how do we make it "official"?
Click to expand...

From what I've seen about gameservers and OCN, it's not very easy to get them officially recognized. To many politics in short. One of the requirements is that an official OCN moderator has overall control over them, and then typically OCN's TOS extends to the servers, etc. Quite a bit of hassle, and not really worth it to become truly Official IMO.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Aw yisss got both Tiger and Reed Adaptive last two days, one in a Premium Gold, one in the daily Bronze (will kinda miss those; guess today last one). Three knives in the Premium packs too.


----------



## keikei

I guess I had a good round huh? As this normally doesnt happen too often.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DerkaDerka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Im Batman*
> 
> For myself the bugs in this game have gone from bad to worse since the latest bf4 patch / AMD drivers 14.2 v1.3
> 
> The devs just seem to be too incompetent to deliver a patch without breaking something else. I don't know anything about game design but every other studio seems to be able to manage it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My rant!
> 
> 
> 
> - Occasionally no hud overlay at all after being revived.
> - If I have a controller plugged into my pc when I launch the game the keyboard won't work even if I then unplug it and restart the game, I actually have to reboot.
> - Vehicles now get stuck on every piece of crap on the map.
> - Occasionally when spawning as a tank secondary gunner the gun doesn't fire on my screen.
> - The net code seems worse than ever with bullets going straight though people, noticed it when I was sniping.
> - Mantle gives me about 10 extra frames but it's not consistent at all and will drop to about 20fps.
> - Getting killed in action at least twice a game, I rage quit earlier after dying from seemingly running into a pipe


I have a similar issue with the 360 controller except it affects my mouse instead. I'll have full control when driving a tank, but as soon as I get out the mouse stops working.

It's only happened a couple times and unplugging the controller fixed it for me. 99% of the time I have the controller plugged in and never have any problems so it's just a minor annoyance when it occurs.


----------



## Mishaminds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerkaDerka*
> 
> I have a similar issue with the 360 controller except it affects my mouse instead. I'll have full control when driving a tank, but as soon as I get out the mouse stops working.
> 
> It's only happened a couple times and unplugging the controller fixed it for me. 99% of the time I have the controller plugged in and never have any problems so it's just a minor annoyance when it occurs.


Thanks  I'm finally getting my own copy of BF4 soon. Is the MLRS available immediately or is it needed to be upgraded to?

When i play as the fighter, i have less control for some reason, my mouse lags, but as all others, it operates perfectly.


----------



## Aparition

I've been running the OCN tag since the Friday Night Game night a month or so ago.
Never had a question







I'm just not as popular as you Frick


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Oh good point, im not that up on that to know if it saves or replaces cfg lines.


I also don't really understand what data the cloud would prioritize so I just leave it off for every game I own in Steam, Origin and Uplay. It(cloud) royally screwed up my copy of Skyrim(Steam) and for all I know it may be the reason my Dishonored(Steam) is screwed up on every single config imaginable. I would even go as far as to disable skydrive when I swap to win 8.1. I just don't trust cloud storage for many reasons personal and technical.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Well there is also the emblem they see now unless you changed back to personal. Much more noticeable and recognizable than a tag, plus [OCN] could stand for anything. The emblem has the overclock.net flame.

That said, no one has mentioned it to me in-game yet either.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Well there is also the emblem they see now unless you changed back to personal. Much more noticeable and recognizable than a tag, plus [OCN] could stand for anything. The emblem has the overclock.net flame.
> 
> That said, no one has mentioned it to me in-game yet either.


When we block out of the sun with a multiple squads they will know... they all will know.







Seeing a full list of OCN tags would be great fun.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I like the config method because i can turn vsync off and still cap the fps.


That's also how I run my config for BF4; Vsync disabled, max FPS capped at 144.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> That's also how I run my config for BF4; Vsync disabled, max FPS capped at 144.


Cap mine at 105 when in DX11.1 with a 100hz refresh rate or 125 when in mantle with a 120hz refresh rate.

In mantle I stay above 120fps 99 percent of the time, so it's cool, but with DX11.1 it is more like 80%.


----------



## bigtonyman1138

applied to join the platoon -Brutality1138


----------



## Ghost12

Was there really any need to add the gunship to second assault maps, Just played Firestorm with a couple of the ocn guys and it was most annoying, that map is small in terms of flag position and it bordered on spam, I sraw'd it down twice and was instant spawn again.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Was there really any need to add the gunship to second assault maps, Just played Firestorm with a couple of the ocn guys and it was most annoying, that map is small in terms of flag position and it bordered on spam, I sraw'd it down twice and was instant spawn again.


Was thinking the exact same thing earlier today.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Just did a 4hr session on my wc 290's at stock clocks 35c idle 44c full load temps avg 170fps and so smooth


----------



## daguardian

So I didn't know we could have 6 man squads in BF4, what is the criteria for this?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I like that NTCC TDM server, not for moderation but because I get a sweet ping to it lol. Admin never bother me anyway, guess I'm not "good enough" to cause them problems.
> We should, if you search for dang near anything computer related, OCN comes up on first page results almost always.
> From what I've seen about gameservers and OCN, it's not very easy to get them officially recognized. To many politics in short. One of the requirements is that an official OCN moderator has overall control over them, and then typically OCN's TOS extends to the servers, etc. Quite a bit of hassle, and not really worth it to become truly Official IMO.


Well said, true not worth it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> So I didn't know we could have 6 man squads in BF4, what is the criteria for this?


clear user error right there lol. Looks like a bug, happened in bf3 too, usually when people join their friends and someone joins your squad at the same time.


----------



## daguardian

User error LOL, game bug.


----------



## ihatelolcats

i thought 6th man was commander


----------



## hotwheels1997

Hello guys,in urgent help here because i've encountered something very disturbing. The game,while using Mantle,started to have the spikes after playing few rounds and then it froze and this screen appeared with BZzzz... sound.

Is this GPU failure or game/windows related? It has never happened to me in Win7 when I was using it.Same settings,it has happened before as well.
As long as it's not hardware related,I couldn't care less.
Could be my HDD because it was at 100% while playing.
It seems it's Win8 driver problem ,few people have come to that conclusion.Will run some test on the card nonetheless


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i thought 6th man was commander


Ahh that may explain it - or they were trying to join friends as Dubbed said, would be nice if we could have 6 man squads, I am sure I remember it happening in Beta, could be wrong though..

@hotwheels1997 what were your in game settings? Apparently mantle has a memory leak when running with 4xMSAA. If you change it to 2xMSAA it should fix it. When I had it at 4xMSAA the game would

eventually drop down to single digit figures (fps), but maybe this is another error.


----------



## Ghost12

The hover crafts for naval strike look pretty cool on the screen shot released, be interesting to see the scale and design of the maps and how they look to play out.


----------



## 66racer

So you guys with early access to second assault.....is it worth it to purchase when it comes out or just play bf3 when I want those maps? I havent done much reading on the map pack yet but love caspian boarder on bf3.

Not sure if it would be worth getting premium at this point since Im sure there will be at least one map pack I wont play from the future releases. I like to stick to infantry.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i thought 6th man was commander


no that's placed ABOVE the squad members with a separate star - you are kind of right though - but in the linked screenshot, there was no commander. Just CLEAR user error








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> So you guys with early access to second assault.....is it worth it to purchase when it comes out or just play bf3 when I want those maps? I havent done much reading on the map pack yet but love caspian boarder on bf3.
> 
> Not sure if it would be worth getting premium at this point since Im sure there will be at least one map pack I wont play from the future releases. I like to stick to infantry.


As said before- just play BF3 instead.
It's nice to use new weapons in second assault, but apart from that - not that much "different" really.
I would wait, unless you're bored of China rising and/or thinking of getting premium very soon anyway.


----------



## daguardian

I think Second Assault is great in BF4, worth it IMO.

Caspian has some cool changes, the border wall and guard towers, the inside sections on D, the collapsing tower + the underwater entrance. Metro now has alternate routes to break choke points at B, the sandstorm on Oman is pretty epic , although Firestorm doesn't have that many changes apart from towers cranes collapsing.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I don't think playing them in BF3 is the same thing at all. Despite being rushed and it's many lingering issues BF4 is definitely the superior game. I don't think Premium is worth $50 but am pretty happy with my purchase for $40 at gamersgate given all the other little bonuses and perks such as additional Gold (and Premium) Battlepacks. Or you could do the Mexico proxy thing and get it for $30.


----------



## Ghost12

Second assault worth it imo, I was getting very bored of vanilla, cant stand any china rising so it has reignited my interest.


----------



## banging34hzs

My new 144Hz monitor will be here Tuesday, can't wait to see the difference between 60 and 144, Wish UPS delivered on weekends...


----------



## 66racer

Thanks for the input guys. Think Im gonna watch a few youtube videos and see what I do.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *banging34hzs*
> 
> My new 144Hz monitor will be here Tuesday, can't wait to see the difference between 60 and 144, Wish UPS delivered on weekends...


I just got one. Huge difference. Wishing I would have bought the 1440p now. Haha


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I just got one. Huge difference. Wishing I would have bought the 1440p now. Haha


yeah ghost pretty much talked me out of a 144 into a 1440p. just waiting on the funds to show up.


----------



## bigtonyman1138

I've got both a 1440p korean monitor and an 144hz benq and I much much prefer the 1440p panel as it just seems much much more immersive. I wished I had bought my xstar much sooner.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigtonyman1138*
> 
> I've got both a 1440p korean monitor and an 144hz benq and I much much prefer the 1440p panel as it just seems much much more immersive. I wished I had bought my xstar much sooner.


Agree, I have the Qnix oc'd to 96hz for bf and I enjoy every minute of it. Very nice panel overall after some initial problems


----------



## EliteReplay

is there any 120hz 1440p monitor?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> is there any 120hz 1440p monitor?


The new Asus rog one is [email protected] from recolection, a tn panel, not released yet I dont think. My qnix does 120hz I just dont see the need to push it that far constantly.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> The new Asus rog one is [email protected] from recolection, a tn panel, not released yet I dont think. My qnix does 120hz I just dont see the need to push it that far constantly.


i would like to get a monitor that does 120hz with no oc, 27inch and 1440p is tht too much lol
im sure it will be a leg and an eye in terms of money wise


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i would like to get a monitor that does 120hz with no oc, 27inch and 1440p is tht too much lol
> im sure it will be a leg and an eye in terms of money wise


I think the speculated release price is $799 so Idk what will be in Euro money, not far from that I imagine. I think is a leg and both eyes lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Agree, I have the Qnix oc'd to 96hz for bf and I enjoy every minute of it. Very nice panel overall after some initial problems


How did you get it to the UK?
I want a 120-144hz IPS panel


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> How did you get it to the UK?
> I want a 120-144hz IPS panel


The seller used Fedex but others use various. Check the official thread out, some good info.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> The seller used Fedex but others use various. Check the official thread out, some good info.


cool beans


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Are you getting at or near 144 frames with two 660s? Yeah I wish I could tell more of a difference myself at with my QNIX at 120, at least on the older games I've tried that I can acheive those kind of frames at present. But that's me.

I should have two 7950s right now but mining screwed that up for the time being.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Are you getting at or near 144 frames with two 660s? Yeah I wish I could tell more of a difference myself at with my QNIX at 120, at least on the older games I've tried that I can acheive those kind of frames at present. But that's me.
> 
> I should have two 7950s right now but mining screwed that up for the time being.


I have two 660's non ti and I average 100 fps on ultra with no msaa or whatever its called.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yes as I said. Two. Not trying to rain on your parade just surpised you notice a "huge" difference, or any for that matter, at < 144 FPS. Cause, technically, you shouldn't. My QNIX runs at 60Hz 24/7 cause it's pretty pointless stress on my display's PCB to run higher at 1440P with a single 670. At least on games like this.


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Yea I haven't overclocked my xstar yet either. Waiting for my 780 ti before I start going crazy.


----------



## grunion

After today's update this is all I get, tried 3 different drivers, everything is stock.
Map loads fine, it happens as soon as I try and spawn.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> After today's update this is all I get, tried 3 different drivers, everything is stock.
> Map loads fine, it happens as soon as I try and spawn.


Did you try going to the bf folder and reinstalling dx?


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> After today's update this is all I get, tried 3 different drivers, everything is stock.
> Map loads fine, it happens as soon as I try and spawn.


Had this error today, try and increase voltage (yes even if it is at stock.) I got this while going for maximum SLI overclock and nudged clocks a little too far and got this exact error. I am assuming it wouldn't have done this if I could go past max voltage.

Also after it happens, you should reboot. The drivers are buggy afters. In other words, once it does happen, it will keep happening unless a reboot occurs.

Also delete the Battlefield 4 preferences config.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> After today's update this is all I get, tried 3 different drivers, everything is stock.
> Map loads fine, it happens as soon as I try and spawn.


I get that every time I push the GPU OC too far. Pretty sure it is GPU overclock/voltage related.


----------



## bluedevil

So if I had say $500 for a new GPU, what should one choose (With strictly BF4 @ 1440P) ? A GTX 780 or a R9 290?


----------



## Forceman

For just BF4? Get a 290 so you can take advantage of Mantle. Assuming you can find one at a decent price.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> So if I had say $500 for a new GPU, what should one choose (With strictly BF4 @ 1440P) ? A GTX 780 or a R9 290?


r9 290 for sure with Mantle support in BF4, but i can't recommend them at its miner-inflated prices. for $400, yes.

GTX 780.... a Classified is the way to go, but its over $500 at that point, and the 290 is faster than stock GTX 780 reference.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> So if I had say $500 for a new GPU, what should one choose (With strictly BF4 @ 1440P) ? A GTX 780 or a R9 290?


I'd wait, it honestly looks like this mining fad is about to burst. Prices should come down with a flood of used cards hitting the market. I'd avoid the used cards though, I don't think i'd want something ran like that 24x7 unless I could get it cheap. But like I said just wait for price drops or the next gen of gpu's from nvidia.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> I have two 660's non ti and I average 100 fps on ultra with no msaa or whatever its called.


Hmmm....... 100fps huh?!

Well .... just loaded BF4 and have been playing most of today. With my 3770k @ 4.7Ghz and 2 660ti's on a 1080 @ 144hz Ultra settings:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



2014-03-01 16:09:09 - bf4
Frames: 23296 - Time: 246326ms - Avg: 94.574 - Min: 67 - Max: 140

2014-03-01 16:36:06 - bf4
Frames: 77510 - Time: 969235ms - Avg: 79.970 - Min: 41 - Max: 163

2014-03-01 16:52:17 - bf4
Frames: 441 - Time: 5725ms - Avg: 77.031 - Min: 73 - Max: 82

2014-03-01 16:57:28 - bf4
Frames: 60686 - Time: 701708ms - Avg: 86.483 - Min: 12 - Max: 153

2014-03-01 19:46:52 - bf4
Frames: 102877 - Time: 1173517ms - Avg: 87.666 - Min: 23 - Max: 184

2014-03-01 20:11:29 - bf4
Frames: 112192 - Time: 1313279ms - Avg: 85.429 - Min: 11 - Max: 159



Now this is just a few rounds. Note that I also did not OC the GPU's. Not bad I don't think.

Game plays actually really well for me. I haven't noticed any of the issues that most have. Thou a few times I noticed the netcode issue with me behind a barrier and then dying.









It also seems that recon is very OP compared to BF3. Not saying this is bad, just that they seem much deadlier than in BF3. Takes some getting used to.

All in all I really like it. I can't wait to get Premium next week.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Hmmm....... 100fps huh?!
> 
> Well .... just loaded BF4 and have been playing most of today. With my 3770k @ 4.7Ghz and 2 660ti's on a 1080 @ 144hz Ultra settings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 2014-03-01 16:09:09 - bf4
> Frames: 23296 - Time: 246326ms - Avg: 94.574 - Min: 67 - Max: 140
> 
> 2014-03-01 16:36:06 - bf4
> Frames: 77510 - Time: 969235ms - Avg: 79.970 - Min: 41 - Max: 163
> 
> 2014-03-01 16:52:17 - bf4
> Frames: 441 - Time: 5725ms - Avg: 77.031 - Min: 73 - Max: 82
> 
> 2014-03-01 16:57:28 - bf4
> Frames: 60686 - Time: 701708ms - Avg: 86.483 - Min: 12 - Max: 153
> 
> 2014-03-01 19:46:52 - bf4
> Frames: 102877 - Time: 1173517ms - Avg: 87.666 - Min: 23 - Max: 184
> 
> 2014-03-01 20:11:29 - bf4
> Frames: 112192 - Time: 1313279ms - Avg: 85.429 - Min: 11 - Max: 159
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is just a few rounds. Note that I also did not OC the GPU's. Not bad I don't think.
> 
> Game plays actually really well for me. I haven't noticed any of the issues that most have. Thou a few times I noticed the netcode issue with me behind a barrier and then dying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also seems that recon is very OP compared to BF3. Not saying this is bad, just that they seem much deadlier than in BF3. Takes some getting used to.
> 
> All in all I really like it. I can't wait to get Premium next week.


Well I guess mine wouldn't be as exact as yours, I just glance at the fps number in the corner of the screen every once and a while so I'm most likely off. I really should capture the fps like you did tho.


----------



## 428cobra

i can maintain 144 fps. thats what i got it locked at with 660 ti sli; not all ultra nor all high but im too busy tryin to kill someone to look at the pretty landscape


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *428cobra*
> 
> i can maintain 144 fps. thats what i got it locked at with 660 ti sli; not all ultra nor all high but im too busy tryin to kill someone to look at the pretty landscape


LoL. Right. It's going to take awhile for me to get used to this game. So hard to see people. LoL.


----------



## 66racer

You dont need a constant 120 or 144fps to take full advantage of the refresh rate. I average in the 90's on my 120hz with ultra msaa off and its night and day switching between 60hz and 120hz. I mean I dont know how I used to game on 60hz, I made the switch with bf3 a while ago.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> You dont need a constant 120 or 144fps to take full advantage of the refresh rate. I average in the 90's on my 120hz with ultra msaa off and its night and day switching between 60hz and 120hz. I mean I dont know how I used to game on 60hz, I made the switch with bf3 a while ago.


You right you don't but it is nice when you can, it feels smoother.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Hmmm....... 100fps huh?!
> 
> Well .... just loaded BF4 and have been playing most of today. With my 3770k @ 4.7Ghz and 2 660ti's on a 1080 @ 144hz Ultra settings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 2014-03-01 16:09:09 - bf4
> Frames: 23296 - Time: 246326ms - Avg: 94.574 - Min: 67 - Max: 140
> 
> 2014-03-01 16:36:06 - bf4
> Frames: 77510 - Time: 969235ms - Avg: 79.970 - Min: 41 - Max: 163
> 
> 2014-03-01 16:52:17 - bf4
> Frames: 441 - Time: 5725ms - Avg: 77.031 - Min: 73 - Max: 82
> 
> 2014-03-01 16:57:28 - bf4
> Frames: 60686 - Time: 701708ms - Avg: 86.483 - Min: 12 - Max: 153
> 
> 2014-03-01 19:46:52 - bf4
> Frames: 102877 - Time: 1173517ms - Avg: 87.666 - Min: 23 - Max: 184
> 
> 2014-03-01 20:11:29 - bf4
> Frames: 112192 - Time: 1313279ms - Avg: 85.429 - Min: 11 - Max: 159
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is just a few rounds. Note that I also did not OC the GPU's. Not bad I don't think.
> 
> Game plays actually really well for me. I haven't noticed any of the issues that most have. Thou a few times I noticed the netcode issue with me behind a barrier and then dying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also seems that recon is very OP compared to BF3. Not saying this is bad, just that they seem much deadlier than in BF3. Takes some getting used to.
> 
> All in all I really like it. I can't wait to get Premium next week.


something isn't right with those numbers....my 680 outperforms your numbers shown there, and it shouldn't


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> something isn't right with those numbers....my 680 outperforms your numbers shown there, and it shouldn't


Post your bf4fta log. make sure your on ultra, as in 4xmsaa and high post aa.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Post your bf4fta log. make sure your on ultra, as in 4xmsaa and high post aa.


You should know better, that I have many many benches - MAXED OUT:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1433904/comparison-of-windows-7-vs-windows-8-i7-3770k-with-ht-enabled-vs-disabled-on-battlefield-4


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You should know better, that I have many many benches - MAXED OUT:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1433904/comparison-of-windows-7-vs-windows-8-i7-3770k-with-ht-enabled-vs-disabled-on-battlefield-4


well bench it one more time using the BFTA tool, I am not calling you out or anything so settle down.

for instnace his 3rd benchmark is literally seconds long:

2014-03-01 16:52:17 - bf4
Frames: 441 - Time: 5725ms - Avg: 77.031 - Min: 73 - Max: 82.

441 frames at an average of 77 frames is like 6 seconds, hardly a benchmark. So what I am saying is play bf turn on the command and bench some rounds of BF4, then parse the log. And don't just stair at a wall either or play on a empty server. And dont take thatas anything more than a request,cuz that is all it is.

I just ran one and for instance I realized I need to raise my frame rate cap up from 130, with it uncapped it's above 120fps 99% of the time, but the cap I set is too low. I wouldn't have known this from a simple min max avg.

Code:



Code:


Battlefield 4 Frame Time Analyzer Results:
File imported: C:\Users\Daniel\Documents\Battlefield 4\FrameTimeLog010.csv
Branch #1 executed.
Imported 321996 points of data.
Frames: 0 points of bad data tossed.
CPU Frames: 0 points of bad data tossed.
GPU Frames: 217 points of bad data tossed.

Frame Time Avg          CPU Frame Avg           GPU Frame Avg
131.418 FPS             131.316 FPS             59.432 FPS

Max FPS                 Max FPS (CPU)           Max FPS (GPU)
245.7 FPS               137.363 FPS                     425.532 FPS

Min FPS                 Min FPS (CPU)           Min FPS (GPU)
10.794 FPS              3.953 FPS               22.232 FPS

Time Spent:             FPS %:          FPS %(CPU):     FPS %(GPU):
Above 200 FPS:          0 %             0 %             0 %
Above 144 FPS:          8.29 %          0 %             0 %
Above 120 FPS:          90.34 %         92.28 %         0 %
Above 100 FPS:          98.97 %         98.62 %         0.12 %
Above 90 FPS:           99.64 %         99.48 %         0.47 %
Above 60 FPS:           99.93 %         99.92 %         48.87 %
Above 45 FPS:           99.96 %         99.96 %         98.66 %
Above 30 FPS:           100.03 %                100.04 %                99.94 %


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> well bench it one more time using the BFTA tool, I am not calling you out or anything so settle down.


Quote:


> 2014-03-01 16:09:09 - bf4
> Frames: 23296 - Time: 246326ms - Avg: 94.574 - Min: 67 - Max: 140
> 
> 2014-03-01 16:36:06 - bf4
> Frames: 77510 - Time: 969235ms - Avg: 79.970 - Min: 41 - Max: 163
> 
> 2014-03-01 16:52:17 - bf4
> Frames: 441 - Time: 5725ms - Avg: 77.031 - Min: 73 - Max: 82
> 
> 2014-03-01 16:57:28 - bf4
> Frames: 60686 - Time: 701708ms - Avg: 86.483 - Min: 12 - Max: 153
> 
> 2014-03-01 19:46:52 - bf4
> Frames: 102877 - Time: 1173517ms - Avg: 87.666 - Min: 23 - Max: 184
> 
> 2014-03-01 20:11:29 - bf4
> Frames: 112192 - Time: 1313279ms - Avg: 85.429 - Min: 11 - Max: 159


those aren't benches taken by that tool, they are the exact same as my FRAPS ones.
2x 660tis, should do better. Could be driver related.
Utterly pointless me running more benches.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> those aren't benches taken by that tool, they are the exact same as my FRAPS ones.
> 2x 660tis, should do better. Could be driver related.
> Utterly pointless me running more benches.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> well bench it one more time using the BFTA tool, I am not calling you out or anything so settle down.


ok then........honestly didn't expect you to act any different. figured you'd take it as an attack on your pc knowledge or something, when that wasn't what it was. Oh well.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> ok then........honestly didn't expect you to act any different. figured you'd take it as an attack on your pc knowledge or something, when that wasn't what it was. Oh well.


not at all - just don't see the need to do so, when the benches will end up IDENTICAL....smh.

Your benches, great for you, why on earth would you EVER cap it at 120!?!?
Vsync? Even then, I would never ever have capped it, knowing if I'm at least hitting 120FPS

And yes, via a simple avg, min and max, you can easily tell if you would be able to achieve 120+
On top of that, (never expected you to know better tbh with that sort of reply) - but one SINGLE bench is useless. It literally proves unawareness of how the game operates in different scenarios.
It's like comparing a 64p game with a single player game and comparing the FPSs,

Run, like I did in my benches, over 10 benches. Different maps, same game types.
Then we can talk.


----------



## the9quad

FRAMES UNCAPPED:

Code:



Code:


Battlefield 4 Frame Time Analyzer Results:
File imported: C:\Users\Daniel\Documents\Battlefield 4\FrameTimeLog011.csv
Branch #1 executed.
Imported 235452 points of data.
Frames: 0 points of bad data tossed.
CPU Frames: 0 points of bad data tossed.
GPU Frames: 195 points of bad data tossed.

Frame Time Avg          CPU Frame Avg           GPU Frame Avg
168.679 FPS             168.537 FPS             60.864 FPS

Max FPS                 Max FPS (CPU)           Max FPS (GPU)
261.097 FPS             202.02 FPS                      423.729 FPS

Min FPS                 Min FPS (CPU)           Min FPS (GPU)
6.296 FPS               4.966 FPS               32.927 FPS

Time Spent:             FPS %:          FPS %(CPU):     FPS %(GPU):
Above 200 FPS:          6.21 %          17.26 %         0 %
Above 144 FPS:          92.89 %         90.76 %         0 %
Above 120 FPS:          99.32 %         98.82 %         0 %
Above 100 FPS:          99.84 %         99.74 %         0 %
Above 90 FPS:           99.88 %         99.83 %         0.12 %
Above 60 FPS:           99.94 %         99.94 %         58.24 %
Above 45 FPS:           99.96 %         99.96 %         99.48 %
Above 30 FPS:           100.04 %                100.06 %                100 %

Notice uncapped above 120 fps 99% of the time.


----------



## Forceman

I like how you have more than 100% of frames above 30 FPS. You're making frames over there.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I like how you have more than 100% of frames above 30 FPS. You're making frames over there.


lol i noticed that too, I think because of his calcs throwing out weird crap. It's the second sig dig though. You can definitely feel in game once or twice the framerate absolutely tanking for a split second in mantle though. It's rare but it happens. So I tend to believe that min fps number for sure (the 6 fps number that is).


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> not at all - just don't see the need to do so, when the benches will end up IDENTICAL....smh.
> 
> Your benches, great for you, why on earth would you EVER cap it at 120!?!?
> Vsync? Even then, I would never ever have capped it, knowing if I'm at least hitting 120FPS
> 
> And yes, via a simple avg, min and max, you can easily tell if you would be able to achieve 120+
> On top of that, (never expected you to know better tbh with that sort of reply) - but one SINGLE bench is useless. It literally proves unawareness of how the game operates in different scenarios.
> It's like comparing a 64p game with a single player game and comparing the FPSs,
> 
> Run, like I did in my benches, over 10 benches. Different maps, same game types.
> *Then we can talk*.


I cap frames because I am not watercooling my cards. They are 290x's all sammiched together they get hot. So I cap the frames to give them a breather.

Simply asked for you to the next time you are playing BF4 to hit the tilde key and type in perfoverlay.framefilelogenable 1.

Than parse the csv file at your leisure. whole process...ten seconds tops.

I understand you do not want to do that. NP at all. you can keep your sarcastic comments to yourself I have no interest in playing that game.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I cap frames because I am not watercooling my cards. They are 290x's all sammiched together they get hot. So I cap the frames to give them a breather.
> 
> Simply asked for you to the next time you are playing BF4 to hit the tilde key and type in perfoverlay.framefilelogenable 1.
> 
> Than parse the csv file at your leisure. whole process...ten seconds tops.
> 
> I understand you do not want to do that. NP at all. you can keep your sarcastic comments to yourself I have no interest in playing that game.


bro why do you have to cap frames, even without WC'ed?
I know the 290X is pretty hot as a card and more so quite loud, but it still does cool, even at louder volume - unless you are throttling your fans, then that makes a bit more sense (due to noise).

And yeah, I can do that easily, but again, I really really do not trust a SINGLE bench. It is inaccurate, useless and also can cause misinformation to be spread on the internet.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> bro why do you have to cap frames, even without WC'ed?
> I know the 290X is pretty hot as a card and more so quite loud, but it still does cool, even at louder volume - unless you are throttling your fans, then that makes a bit more sense (due to noise).
> 
> And yeah, I can do that easily, but again, I really really do not trust a SINGLE bench. It is inaccurate, useless and also can cause misinformation to be spread on the internet.


They are infernos dude. You have no idea. Even in a HAF-X. Even with a custom fan profile they put out so much heat I can turn off the furnace in my room. Capping frames it is alot better, order of magnitudes better. Same with 3 cards versus two, the noise and heat was bearable with two, you throw in the third card and it just aggravates the situation to another level. 3 cards is crazy loud and crazy hot running balls out. 3 cards running at ~90c thats a tremendous amount of heat (and yes noise). I can keep up with the big boys at 120fps capped and 120hz (no vsync), I have a career already, so the extra frames isn't gonna make me pro, and I am not going to notice them anyway.

BTW I have benched Mantle in about 40 rounds now. It's pretty much those numbers for me every time, on every map. Same weird dips, same 120 fps >99% of the time etc.. no matter the map or players. unless it's the test island which is just ridiculous.

I also have no interest in clicking on a million pics of old benches for BF4, unless you have ran some since the latest patch with DX 11 improvements, and unless they include the frame times. Min max avg tells me nothing useful anymore. My kid ate 10000 meals last year he at 2 this year, he averages 501 meals a year, not sure why he is hungry?. stupid analogy but you get the drift, avg framerate tells you absolutely jack about the experience.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> They are infernos dude. You have no idea. Even in a HAF-X. Even with a custom fan profile they put out so much heat I can turn off the furnace in my room. Capping frames it is alot better, order of magnitudes better. Same with 3 cards versus two, the noise and heat was bearable with two, you throw in the third card and it just aggravates the situation to another level. 3 cards is crazy loud and crazy hot running balls out. 3 cards running at ~90c thats a tremendous amount of heat (and yes noise)
> 
> BTW I have benched Mantle in about 40 rounds now. It's pretty much those numbers for me every time, on every map. Same weird dips, same 120 fps >99% of the time etc.. no matter the map or players. unless it's the test island which is just ridiculous.
> 
> I also have no interest in clicking on a million pics of old benches for BF4, unless you have ran some since the latest patch with DX 11 improvements, and unless they include the frame times. Min max avg tells me nothing useful anymore. My kid ate 10000 meals last year he at 2 this year, he averages 501 meals a year, not sure why he is hungry?. stupid analogy but you get the drift, avg framerate tells you absolutely jack about the experience.


Hunger =/= frames lol

Well that said, my consistency in eating is far greater than DICE's crap utilisation of this game.
Who knows maybe next patch we'll all be running at 10 (yes ten) FPS. haha


----------



## the9quad

avg frames does not tell if your a stuttering like a boyscout buying porn either.

avg frames =/= it is running good or consistently enough to be enjoyable.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> avg frames does not tell if your a stuttering like a boyscout buying porn either.
> 
> avg frames =/= it is running good or consistently enough to be enjoyable.


I cap my frames also, with a 4 digit cap so 95.94, it helps for whatever reason with consistency in this game, I rarely see frame drops and am locked in pretty much 99% of the time and have been since capping it. I play on prety much low/meduim though. Seeing all enemies > them looking pretty imo.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> avg frames does not tell if your a stuttering like a boyscout buying porn either.
> 
> avg frames =/= it is running good or consistently enough to be enjoyable.


I would never lie about stuttering and/or not mention it in my post.
I wouldn't expect you to know that, but that's me. I am the type of person who is honest.

This game, since the recent patch has had significant frame rate drops (others have noticed it too) - especially with explosions./
The game can't handle it.
When I'm talking about FPS drops, I'm speaking in the under single digit frame rates - yes from 80FPS we go down to near 5. This isn't driver related, nor my hardware - when it happened, the people in my vehicle noticed the huge FPS drops too.

It literally is filled with problems.
All I can say is that my BF4 on my machine runs great on my ultra (maxed out settings) - but due to DICE and EA being who they are, there are problems - and this doesn't only apply to me.
Currently known problems, from my point of view:
-Rubberbanding
-Server problems
-HUGE HUGE FPS drops when it comes to intense explosions (especially via aircrafts)
-Netcode (al literally everything associated with it)
-Balancing issues - AA for example, ACE23 another one, QBZ....list goes on

My enjoyment comes solely from playing with others - thus why I'm happy to be part (and leading) the OCN platoon - hope to get some games with some people who are playing in a TEAM and as a UNIT, especially with mics.


----------



## the9quad

Im getting random huge drops as well, but not from explosions it can be in a corridor with nothin going on.Only in mantle though, it doesnt happen in DX. But in mantle my Framerate is significantly smoother and higher if that makes any sense. To put it another way the dips happen for a split second every 15-30 minutes in mantle, the rest of the time it's sitting perfect. In DX it will go from 200 to 95 dependent on whats happening, and that is more jarring to me.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Im getting random huge drops as well, but not from explosions it can be in a corridor with nothin going on.Only in mantle though, it doesnt happen in DX. But in mantle my Framerate is significantly smoother and higher if that makes any sense. To put it another way the dips happen for a split second every 15-30 minutes in mantle, the rest of the time it's sitting perfect. In DX it will go from 200 to 95 dependent on whats happening, and that is more jarring to me.


yeah that makes sense - mantle one seems driver related though.


----------



## jdstock76

I don't see why you are having such a tizzy over my benchmarks. I was mostly just messing around. Still trying to get used to the game. There's no need to use the BF tool. I had haters in BF3 also that couldn't believe 2x 660ti's out performed their 680 or even their Titan. Take it for what it is, just a fun little bench.

Btw my drivers are the most recent ones. And I rarely hit a laggy spot. I think maybe 2-3 time while playing TDM.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I don't see why you are having such a tizzy over my benchmarks. I was mostly just messing around. Still trying to get used to the game. There's no need to use the BF tool. I had haters in BF3 also that couldn't believe 2x 660ti's out performed their 680 or even their Titan. Take it for what it is, just a fun little bench.
> 
> Btw my drivers are the most recent ones. And I rarely hit a laggy spot. I think maybe 2-3 time while playing TDM.


That's my point your 660ti SHOULD outperform my 680 by more than that - that's why I said "something is wrong" - because 2x 660ti > single 680 - any day of the week.
Maybe driver related - that's something else.


----------



## the9quad

No one was in a tizzy over your benchmarks. Personally I just wanted some other benches to compare the latest patch. Nvidia got huge gains from what i hear. You posted yours and dubstep said you should be getting better compared to his, and you weren't. I asked him for benches from the BF4FTA tool since it is pretty new, to compare. Everyone is getting weird things in BF4 atm, especially with the latest patch. he declined, and referred me to his old benches, which is totally np.


----------



## jdstock76

My fault for not completely reading the posts. I guess I missed all that. :chuck norris smack to the face:

Sorry. Haha!

I think I averaged around 85fps total. But I'm also pushing 2 displays, one at 144hz.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I'd wait, it honestly looks like this mining fad is about to burst. Prices should come down with a flood of used cards hitting the market. I'd avoid the used cards though, I don't think i'd want something ran like that 24x7 unless I could get it cheap. But like I said just wait for price drops or the next gen of gpu's from nvidia.


I won't be ordering anything until about the 15th of the month anyways.


----------



## EliteReplay

i thought i was the only one getting fps drop after the lastest patch before this patch i wasnt getting this issue

it could be just running or shooting the gun.... it happens from time to time.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i thought i was the only one getting fps drop after the lastest patch before this patch i wasnt getting this issue
> 
> it could be just running or shooting the gun.... it happens from time to time.


is this the mantle FPS drop or the explosion one I was talking about?

Moral of the story: Oh DICE....


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> is this the mantle FPS drop or the explosion one I was talking about?
> 
> Moral of the story: Oh DICE....


i hate it when it happens me trying to kill someone and it doesnt allow me to aim well...


----------



## jdstock76

I'll toy with it more. I'll do 10 games minimum @ let's say 5 min intervals, 10 different maps. I'll do stock GPU and OC'd. It very well could be driver. I'm currently running the most current. I could drop back to another one .... Maybe 327.23. I'm also still running Win 7. Haven't made the leap to 8.1 yet.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i hate it when it happens me trying to kill someone and it doesnt allow me to aim well...


dam that's never a good time!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I'll toy with it more. I'll do 10 games minimum @ let's say 5 min intervals, 10 different maps. I'll do stock GPU and OC'd. It very well could be driver. I'm currently running the most current. I could drop back to another one .... Maybe 327.23. I'm also still running Win 7. Haven't made the leap to 8.1 yet.


I'm on win7, never seen the point of the whole win8 craze.


----------



## jdstock76

LoL. Me either. I do like it. I've started putting it on systems I build. It is pretty crisp and it boots faster but ya ... I'll wait till 9 hits.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> LoL. Me either. I do like it. I've started putting it on systems I build. It is pretty crisp and it boots faster but ya ... I'll wait till 9 hits.


I wonder what that will bring in all honesty - will MS take the same "touchscreen" approach, or realise they failed miserably? lol


----------



## RagingCain

@All there is a small chance to get slightly over 100% on the time spent above a certain FPS.

I calculate the above FPS before I decided to toss the row of data points out. There is a long arduous process of fixing it and it sounds a little silly that I am doing this, but this code came first, the row tossing came after it. I have to redesign the logic of row chucking and above FPS. It wasn't a high priority since you can't really ruin the results of 10,000+ data points by counting a few extras. People with thousands of bad data points will throw it off by a few percentage points.

Also, I get the FPS spike for about half a second to a second, very at random, it has no correlation to what I am doing but I usually plummet to 2~5 fps for the duration. It isn't happening very often.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> You right you don't but it is nice when you can, it feels smoother.


Correct. And it stands to reason...matching number of frames per sec to the number of times your display refreshes per sec.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> not at all - just don't see the need to do so, when the benches will end up IDENTICAL....smh.
> 
> Your benches, great for you, why on earth would you EVER cap it at 120!?!?
> Vsync? Even then, I would never ever have capped it, knowing if I'm at least hitting 120FPS
> 
> And yes, via a simple avg, min and max, you can easily tell if you would be able to achieve 120+
> On top of that, (never expected you to know better tbh with that sort of reply) - but one SINGLE bench is useless. It literally proves unawareness of how the game operates in different scenarios.
> It's like comparing a 64p game with a single player game and comparing the FPSs,
> 
> Run, like I did in my benches, over 10 benches. Different maps, same game types.
> Then we can talk.


Well one good reason to cap is to avoid tearing which happens when your GPU is outputting many more frames than your refresh rate can handle. 1440P+ folks don't generally have that problem though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I don't see why you are having such a tizzy over my benchmarks. .


Because he's bored. Dude needs a job.


----------



## Asus11

anyone noticed past 2 days been having little lag spikes for instance

I would never go below 60fps it would mostly be 60-70 and 80 + sometimes but ive noticed past 2 days

it dipping to 45 fps then back , any ideas or is this a known problem? weird thing is only started to do this past 2 days, all the rest of the times it was butter smooth


----------



## Ghost12

Anyone got a problem running battle screen lately? not working here, connects fine but all the flags and most vehicles are just black boxes.


----------



## keikei

Was there a new patch this weekend?


----------



## jmcosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> dam that's never a good time!
> I'm on win7, never seen the point of the whole win8 craze.


well its because you have an 3770 but for people like me with 2500k or lower even at 5ghz i get low gpu usage with or w/o sli and w8 fixes


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## keikei

Anyone notice the servers are crazy lagging? Like unplayable. 3 servers i've 'played', with 40 or below ping. Whats going on? Getting like 20fps.


----------



## Kuivamaa

All sorts of screwy things going on today, like sending a good 20+ rounds on someone stationary 10 metres away and no hit markers (lag,netcode or wallhack?) or getting several hit markers on someone over 3 seconds and getting no kill or assist points.


----------



## Hacker90

The game is getting ****ter by the min my friend. I played BF3 today.... had the best time in months! Dint have to rage quit 2day


----------



## keikei

DICE probably doing server maintenance....and not telling us.


----------



## frickfrock999

Oh Lord, I keep trying to jump into games with the OCN platoon but all the maps we're playing on are Expansion packs.

I'll keep waiting. Somebody's gotta jump into Parcel Storm eventually. XD


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> LoL. Me either. I do like it. I've started putting it on systems I build. It is pretty crisp and it boots faster but ya ... I'll wait till 9 hits.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what that will bring in all honesty - will MS take the same "touchscreen" approach, or realise they failed miserably? lol
Click to expand...

I would assume they'll develop two separate systems, one for mobile and one for desktop. Whether they're one in the same or two different we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Krazee

Dice really needs to fix this auto balance bs, complete nonsense that a person who is playing with platoon gets move to the other team to auto balance. Simple code which they can't even get right!!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Dice really needs to fix this auto balance bs, complete nonsense that a person who is playing with platoon gets move to the other team to auto balance. Simple code which they can't even get right!!


Yep agree totally, has been great to see so many ocn in the same server though lol many at times, cant keep up with the names


----------



## Cybertox

Its a joke considering that the game was released in late autumns and still has so many flaws. By this time the game should actually be flawless.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> That's also how I run my config for BF4; Vsync disabled, max FPS capped at 144.


Don't you get a bit of tearing if its capped right at the refresh rate? I know my 60 hz did that so I use 125 cap on 119.98 hz in BF4. I never tried setting it right to the refresh.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I thought only tears if a fair amount higher FPS but not sure; good question I guess.

Yeah having BattleLog and "EA Online" issues right now.


----------



## ihatelolcats

i think you can get tearing whenever fps is higher than refresh rate. i used to not use vsync but games look so choppy to me now with it off


----------



## MakubeX

Looks like EA servers went down. I was in a game with a friend, the server crashed and now we can't even log in to Battlelog. DDOS attack maybe? Or EA IT attack?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Can anyone confirm/deny server join problems right now?

Edit: Thanks

Edit 2: Looks like loading game up now...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

LAWWWWWL
Was playing with the boys - and out of no where I got this:

Report for that one:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/440245389824503744/177435049/

Would have ended with 10k+ point









TANANANANANANA!
Absolutely destroying it with the OCN squad though:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/440238980173017024/177435049/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/440233484204519360/177435049/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/440228968650387392/177435049/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/440221027239079872/177435049/

(that one Krazee and I got auto-balanced to the other team)
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/440217644843302720/177435049/


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Can anyone confirm/deny server join problems right now?
> 
> Edit: Thanks
> 
> Edit 2: Looks like loading game up now...


I can, I just got booted and having trouble ever since.

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## Ghost12

Not had any problems all day, had an absolute blast playing with the platoon guys and new friends, sure beats playing with randoms. Like a totally different game, several OCN on a team at a time. Netcode and issues took a much welcome back seat lol


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Not had any problems all day, had an absolute blast playing with the platoon guys and new friends, sure beats playing with randoms. Like a totally different game, several OCN on a team at a time. Netcode and issues took a much welcome back seat lol


Oh God, I don't know if that Xfactor game was the most hilarious thing I've been in or the worst.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Oh God, I don't know if that Xfactor game was the most hilarious thing I've been in or the worst.


He is pretty good lol, not a fav of mine Silk road which is odd because I play tank a lot but too much staff shell for my liking. And it always favours the side with the hills advantage and closer to D flag unless the enemy is rubbish.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Loved playing with the OCN crew!
Teamwork + some mics + owning = winning!


----------



## Asus11

this game has me thinking my GPU or PC is broke.. but its their game! laggy / choppy/ extreme fps drops / random kicks / invisible cross hairs


----------



## frickfrock999

We should jump into the Teamspeak next time.

For maximum microphone pwnage of course.


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Not had any problems all day, had an absolute blast playing with the platoon guys and new friends, sure beats playing with randoms. Like a totally different game, several OCN on a team at a time. Netcode and issues took a much welcome back seat lol


Yeah this game is running damn near perfect for me, was good all day today!!! I am surprised too how much more fun this game is when you have a kick ass squad every match!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Oh God, I don't know if that Xfactor game was the most hilarious thing I've been in or the worst.


That round was obnoxious lol








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Loved playing with the OCN crew!
> Teamwork + some mics + owning = winning!


Yep was a really good day with you guys. The OCN crew was killing it







Now we need to all mic up. Still cant figure out why the stupid in game voip wont work for me. We will have to use TS next time.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> LAWWWWWL
> (that one Krazee and I got auto-balanced to the other team)
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/440217644843302720/177435049/


I still rocked it, lol


----------



## jdstock76

Damn! I missed all the fun.


----------



## Emu105

Guys every time i hit options my game crashes ....


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Guys every time i hit options my game crashes ....


Have you tried clicking it ?

sorry couldn't resist


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Guys every time i hit options my game crashes ....
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried clicking it ?
> 
> sorry couldn't resist
Click to expand...

lol yeah I'm trying to change some stuff and game just crashes....


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> lol yeah I'm trying to change some stuff and game just crashes....


Were you trying to enable mantle?

edit: i know there was 'options' bug on one of the new beta drivers. 14.1, I believe. I dont know if it carried over to 14.2. The game has not run well for me today, maybe next week it'll change,as it was perfect a few days and i didnt change anything.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> lol yeah I'm trying to change some stuff and game just crashes....
> 
> 
> 
> Were you trying to enable mantle?
Click to expand...

I was trying to change to keys and stuff and i thought i had mantle on automatic since the update ... . I had no idea i had to manually do it my self.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> I was trying to change to keys and stuff and i thought i had mantle on automatic since the update ... . I had no idea i had to manually do it my self.


Yeah, that crash only happens when you click on 'options' right? The fix for it is to disable your onboard video. It should work. You should have a new option in the vid menu. Choose either dx or mantle.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> I was trying to change to keys and stuff and i thought i had mantle on automatic since the update ... . I had no idea i had to manually do it my self.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that crash only happens when you click on 'options' right? The fix for it is to disable your onboard video. It should work. You should have a new option in the vid menu. Choose either dx or mantle.
Click to expand...

Thanks man it worked !! and so far i don't see any difference with mantle on....


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Thanks man it worked !! and so far i don't see any difference with mantle on....


Cool. Play with it a few days. If its giving you issues, revert back to dx or earlier driver. Some have reported good gains, other not. Mantle is still beta.


----------



## DoomDash

I love how I defend BF4's launch saying it wasn't that bad but I keep regretting those words. First the terrible texture patch, now a huge memory leak on launch that crashes my computer or takes a minute for the game to start.


----------



## Thoth420




----------



## Ghost12

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zy6I0fhpXEo

I really hope this issue picks up pace, is as game breaking as the netcode imo and that is saying something, just in these example videos is pretty bad, amplify that in a metro bottleneck and it is physically impossible to aim, how that is acceptable in an fps game is completely beyond any comprehension to me. I would not mind betting that "netcode" is blamed a lot of the time when players do not realise this is happening to them constantly.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BusterOddo*
> 
> Yeah this game is running damn near perfect for me, was good all day today!!! I am surprised too how much more fun this game is when you have a kick ass squad every match!
> That round was obnoxious lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep was a really good day with you guys. The OCN crew was killing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we need to all mic up. Still cant figure out why the stupid in game voip wont work for me. We will have to use TS next time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I still rocked it, lol


haha yeah was too easy with us all in the same game!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zy6I0fhpXEo
> 
> I really hope this issue picks up pace, is as game breaking as the netcode imo and that is saying something, just in these example videos is pretty bad, amplify that in a metro bottleneck and it is physically impossible to aim, how that is acceptable in an fps game is completely beyond any comprehension to me. I would not mind betting that "netcode" is blamed a lot of the time when players do not realise this is happening to them constantly.


In all honesty, I would like to see it increased for LMGs and snipers.
There's nothing wrong with scope sway - better than nothing and that horrible "shoot to the moon" suppression.
If someone gets mistaken about netcode and scope sway, then they don't know what netcode really is. It has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> haha yeah was too easy with us all in the same game!
> 
> In all honesty, I would like to see it increased for LMGs and snipers.
> There's nothing wrong with scope sway - better than nothing and that *horrible "shoot to the moon" suppression*.
> If someone gets mistaken about netcode and scope sway, then they don't know what netcode really is. It has nothing to do with it.


Lol you do realise with random scope sway/ screen shaking and the recoil mutlipliers being increased under suppression in bf4 it is indeed random shooting for the moon. It is ridiculous, imo. How you can say it is ok to not be able to physically aim when someone is missing you is beyond comprehension, but then again considering you play recon primarily it figures. When accuracy which is a skill is not considered important in an fps it is a sad state of affairs


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Lol you do relaise with random scope sway/ screen shaking and the recoil mutlipliers being increased under suppression in bf4 it is indeed random shooting for the moon. It is ridiculous, imo. How you can say it is ok to not be able to physically aim when someone is missing you is beyond comprehension, but then again considering you play recon primarily it figures.


well as far as I've been able to tell, through playing, mostly as a sniper - I've not really experienced "shoot to the moon" as I did in BF3. (do remember, I utterly hate camping with a sniper - I'm the run in like a mad man type-sniper)
At least in BF4 I can still be on target, whilst being suppressed, in bf3 - forget it lol.

And yeah, that's the whole point of suppression - how would you suggest they replace it?
I totally get what you mean bro - but I have no idea how they can balance it out, if needs be.
Without it completely takes a little bit of skill out of the game.

Yesterday I remember with the MG4 - I was shooting at a guy over the hills, whilst mark was getting HVT'ed constantly on gill peak - I was shooting at the guy who was just below the hill and thus put him under suppression - so that another person could kill him.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> well as far as I've been able to tell, through playing, mostly as a sniper - I've not really experienced "shoot to the moon" as I did in BF3. (do remember, I utterly hate camping with a sniper - I'm the run in like a mad man type-sniper)
> At least in BF4 I can still be on target, whilst being suppressed, in bf3 - forget it lol.
> 
> And yeah, that's the whole point of suppression - how would you suggest they replace it?
> I totally get what you mean bro - but I have no idea how they can balance it out, if needs be.
> Without it completely takes a little bit of skill out of the game.
> 
> Yesterday I remember with the MG4 - I was shooting at a guy over the hills, whilst mark was getting HVT'ed constantly on gill peak - I was shooting at the guy who was just below the hill and thus put him under suppression - so that another person could kill him.


Oh I fully understand your point regards recon under the bf3 suppression system and shot deviation, that has been removed for the recon class in bf4 so therefore better for recons but was far better in bf3 when using any other gun than is currrently in bf4, Idk how to balance it out but is completely ridiculous that is physically impossible to aim at times in this game, If I get a flank on metro which I often do and have a clear sight on 4-5 enemy players I should be able to kill them if good enough. I got behind your team on metro last night when at the side exit, killed 2 then they started firing in my direction and missing, I could not get a shot on target, maybe 1 out of 10 shots. The point is it is RANDOM, random has no place in a skill based game. This game has far too much random as you well know, netcode, Kia and on and on. Suppression promotes bad aim and removes skill from what is essentially a skill based engagement. Is far worse than bf3 imo even considering random deviation. I am shooting you at medium range and you are shooting me, somebody way off to the side is missing me from afar and you win because my scope is swaying all over the place. Random. Each to their own though lol, we do not have to agree, pretty much like our opinions on xfactor.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Oh I fully understand your point regards recon under the bf3 suppression system and shot deviation, that has been removed for the recon class in bf4 so therefore better for recons but was far better in bf3 when using any other gun than is currrently in bf4, Idk how to balance it out but is completely ridiculous that is physically impossible to aim at times in this game, If I get a flank on metro which I often do and have a clear sight on 4-5 enemy players I should be able to kill them if good enough. I got behind your team on metro last night when at the side exit, killed 2 then they started firing in my direction and missing, I could not get a shot on target, maybe 1 out of 10 shots. The point is it is RANDOM, random has no place in a skill based game. This game has far too much random as you well know, netcode, Kia and on and on. Suppression promotes bad aim and removes skill from what is essentially a skill based engagement. Is far worse than bf3 imo even considering random deviation. I am shooting you at medium range and you are shooting me, somebody way off to the side is missing me from afar and you win because my scope is swaying all over the place. Random. Each to their own though lol, we do not have to agree, pretty much like our opinions on xfactor.


ah yeah I understand!
Although for other guns - I still find BF3 was worse.
Carbines for me feel the worst in BF4 over BF3.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ah yeah I understand!
> Although for other guns - I still find BF3 was worse.
> Carbines for me feel the worst in BF4 over BF3.


Regardless of what we think anyway the video clearly shows according to the game developer's own game specs, ie it should take 8 shots to cause it, it is clearly not working as intended, surprised lol? not really. I noticed myself and look out for it next time you play that a dmr being spammed in your direction causes it pretty much instantly. But like many issues the game is what it is, last few days have been a boat load of fun regardless, just could be so much better is the shame.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Regardless of what we think anyway the video clearly shows according to the game developer's own game specs, ie it should take 8 shots to cause it, it is clearly not working as intended, surprised lol? not really. I noticed myself and look out for it next time you play that a dmr being spammed in your direction causes it pretty much instantly. But like many issues the game is what it is, last few days have been a boat load of fun regardless, just could be so much better is the shame.


Oh I've already noticed it.
What really irritates me is the RPG sway. You ever had that one yet?
Not even sway more like the:
I shoot here, and it shoots literally 30m above his head - not under suppression or anything, just the game going full ****** lol

And yeah it doesn't surprise me at all!


----------



## Swolern

Im sure this has been said before, but the BF4 servers are empty as hell lately!! Looks like everyone is on BF3............


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Im sure this has been said before, but the BF4 servers are empty as hell lately!! Looks like everyone is on BF3............


said already, but always good to remind people lol.
Yeah I've noticed this too.
Back in BF3 it always used to be full - BF4 seems to be quite empty....I mean generally speaking.
I'm sure BF4 sales were pretty good, but don't know if it has done as well as BF3 did.


----------



## EliteReplay

i dont know if its just me but i like character models from BF3>BF4

also its easier to see people on BF3... do we need to play 200% resolution scale? to see people in the right way?


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Im sure this has been said before, but the BF4 servers are empty as hell lately!! Looks like everyone is on BF3............
> 
> 
> 
> said already, but always good to remind people lol.
> Yeah I've noticed this too.
> Back in BF3 it always used to be full - BF4 seems to be quite empty....I mean generally speaking.
> I'm sure BF4 sales were pretty good, but don't know if it has done as well as BF3 did.
Click to expand...

Call of Duty is the same way.

Just the state of the industry, release product no matter how "finished" it is, as main streamed as possible, changing as little the formula to not-alienate the previous gamers.

I have 66 Hours logged of Team Death Match, which matches my times spent on Bad Company 2, its just heartlyfully dull or infuriating.

One server I snipe like Vasilli Zaitsev, the next like Ray Charles. All because of having to recompensate for the client-server-client hit detection. I have seen people walk away 3-5 ft after firing for them to suddenly fall down dead. I have seen blood spray from other snipers heads just to watch them turn around and shoot me down.

BF4 is a beautiful game, and its great when its working, but its hit detection is rage inducing and unfair. Then, toss in the pistol guy sniping with an aimbot... You can barely hit this guy on a good day.

I warmed up to Battlelog this time, and the worst part is, there the thousands of padded stats from stat boosting and/or cheating. With K ratio as high as 6:1 and accuracy surpassing 100% (yes yes shotguns, but the dude has 99% accuracy with a sniper is phoney.) SO it makes Battlelog useless... and quite frankly you can't report cheaters? Why don't we all just start cheating? That way at least we don't have to worry about hit detection issues.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I love how I defend BF4's launch saying it wasn't that bad but I keep regretting those words. First the terrible texture patch, now a huge memory leak on launch that crashes my computer or takes a minute for the game to start.


Yeah well mine was rock stable too the first week ten days before they did anything patch-wise. Then the freezes and later audio loops started. Though I was totally stable again all last month long and maybe earlier but did not play all of january.

You sure you don't have that errant line in the .cfg causing the problem at join/launch?

And hey Ghost12 I guess you guys have been playing on mostly UK servers at least so far? And who or what is xfactor?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yeah well mine was rock stable too the first week ten days before they did anything patch-wise. Then the freezes and later audio loops started. Though I was totally stable again all last month long and maybe earlier but did not play all of january.
> 
> And hey Ghost12 I guess you guys have been playing on mostly UK servers at least so far? And who or what is xfactor?


No we were on a US server most of the day/night. Xfactor the You tuber, bf4 player

This server and was decent - http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/0a9c675b-2fe9-4cb5-9c95-1eb3ccbbf2bc/PTH-PartTime-Heroes-Conquest-Large-DLC-Napoleon-Wannabes/


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Ok what's your nick in game. Or add me; I'm the same name.

Oh. Knew I'd heard of him. Was he on your server then? Sorry, I just kind of skimmed the last few pages.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Ok what's your nick in game. Or add me; I'm the same name.
> 
> Oh. Knew I'd heard of him. Was he on your server then? Sorry, I just kind of skimmed the last few pages.


Yep he joined for two rounds, Zavod and Silk road.

Ghost12_d, you have friend requests disabled


----------



## Erick Silver

I'd really like to see the OCN Server more active. I used to have OCN Tags but due to the utter lack of OCN Player base I removed them in hopes of joining up with another clan/platoon. Its so disappointing when one of the largest computer/computer gaming forums on the interwebs has almost no player based for one of the largest FPS Games on the market.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I'd really like to see the OCN Server more active. I used to have OCN Tags but due to the utter lack of OCN Player base I removed them in hopes of joining up with another clan/platoon. Its so disappointing when one of the largest computer/computer gaming forums on the interwebs has almost no player based for one of the largest FPS Games on the market.


They do have a player base, the platoon has been realy active since inception in Bf4, so far so good. The server is not worth playing on as there is no admin and no basic tools or functions required for a decent game or returning player base, we had this issue trying to populate it for a time in bf3. That has not stopped us steam rolling various servers together the last few days.


----------



## Erick Silver

I'd really like to know what servers the OCN Platoon is playing on then.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I'd really like to know what servers the OCN Platoon is playing on then.


Any, none specific, the best way is to join the platoon then add some OCN members as friends and join in when or where possible, if you check the reports I think we managed 8 members in some games and I know I have had many with 2-4. Honestly been an absolute pleasure these last few days, completely another level to playing solo with randoms. Some very good individual players and team orientated people on here.


----------



## Erick Silver

Gonna have to re setup the OCN TS channel on my system too. Unless there is another TS that we are using?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Gonna have to re setup the OCN TS channel on my system too. Unless there is another TS that we are using?


Been using in game voip but with so many on at a time as mentioned earlier and as you say it may be worth using the OCN ts3.


----------



## Erick Silver

Anyone else in the Platoon feel free to add me. EryckSylvur.


----------



## keikei

*Addressing "Netcode" in Battlefield 4*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Addressing "Netcode" in Battlefield 4
> 
> We at DICE are committed to improving the overall Battlefield 4 multiplayer experience for our players. Some issues, commonly referenced in conjunction to "netcode" are preventing Battlefield 4 from performing optimally for everyone, and with this post we would like to explain what we are doing to address these problems.
> 
> Fixing the commonly nicknamed "netcode issues" - problems ranging between faulty networking latency compensation and glitches in the gameplay simulation itself - is one of the top priorities for DICE. We'd like to take a moment to discuss how we are addressing these issues, as this is a very hot topic for many of our fans.
> 
> We are working on fixing glitches in your immediate interactions with the game world: the way you move and shoot, the feedback when you're hit, and the way other players' actions are shown on your screen.
> 
> The game receives updates from the game server and displays these to the player using a system called latency compensation - this system makes sure players move around naturally on your screen when network updates arrive. We have found and fixed several issues with latency compensation, and thereby decreased the impressions of "one hit kills" in the game.
> 
> We have also fixed several issues that could lead to rubber banding, and we are working on fixing several more. Below you'll find a detailed list of the issues we are focusing on, or have already adjusted in-game. We hope this gives you more insight into the "netcode" issues and we will continue to keep you updated on top issues.
> 
> What we are Fixing or Investigating
> 
> Rubber banding
> We have made several server optimizations that have decreased rubber banding for some players. To further address the issue, there are upcoming fixes for packet loss and a customize screen bug, both connected to the rubber banding issue. Furthermore, we will continue to collect data to pinpoint exactly when and why rubber banding is occurring.
> 
> Kill camera delay / Player death sync
> On some occasions, the kill camera would trigger before the game client displayed the last portion of damage being dealt, giving players the impression that they died too early. There were also issues with blood effects, damage indicators, and the health bar in the HUD being out of sync. A fix for this will be included in the next game update.
> 
> Tickrate
> Players have been asking whether the tickrate - how often the server will update the game world - in Battlefield 4 will be higher in the future. Though we haven't got any immediate plans to increase the tickrate at this moment, we are exploring the possibilities of raising the tickrate on specific servers.
> 
> No registered damage
> We are aware of the bug where players have been firing at their opponent and not doing damage. In the February 13 game update for PC, we added a piece of code that enables us to specifically track instances where this would occur. We are currently looking at when this issue is triggered, and what causes it. The data that we receive will help us to further improve the firefights in the future.
> 
> Instant death while sprinting
> At certain occasions while walking or sprinting, a player could get catapulted at high speed which would cause death if any object was standing in the way. This was caused by a mathematical error in the character physics code, and we have a fix prepared for an upcoming patch.
> 
> Various Items
> In addition to these items, there are also fixes coming for issues with Levolution being out of sync, shots appearing to be fired in the wrong direction, and vehicles outside the infantry area not taking damage when fired at. Also, we have introduced new in-game icons that will help you, and us, to troubleshoot network related problems that could cause an inconsistent multiplayer experience.
> 
> Network Troubleshooting Icons
> With the January 30-31 game updates, we've introduced two new icons to the Battlefield 4 HUD (head-up display). These were added to the game as a way for us, and the players, to more easily troubleshoot common network-related issues that may have negative effects on the multiplayer experience.
> The first icon, seen at the top in the shape of a clock, indicates that your connection to the server is lagging. There can be several reasons for this. For example, it could mean that someone else is using your connection while you are playing, but it could also mean that there is a network problem that occurred somewhere between you and the server. The effect of such lag is that it will take a bit longer for you to see what is happening in the game world. If this icon is frequently blinking, you might want to try a different server or see if you can decrease the load on your Internet connection.
> 
> The second icon, at the bottom, shows four squares that indicate packet loss. When you see this icon, your connection to the server is experiencing lost packets, which means that information is failing to reach its destination, either when your game client sends it to the server or when the server sends the information to you. Please keep in mind that packets always get lost on the Internet and that you should not be alarmed if you're seeing this icon blinking once or twice. If you have a large amount of packet loss and see the icon often, you will probably experience game "hiccups" sometimes - action will stop for a moment, then speed ahead to catch up.
> 
> What we have Fixed
> 
> Kill card shows 0 health
> Kill card sometimes incorrectly displays 0 health, despite the enemy being alive. This could happen when a portion of damage dealt was rejected by the server, since the bullets that caused it were fired after the point of death for the firing player - the kill card would show the health as predicted by your game client, rather than the health confirmed by the server. An improvement that decreased the rate at which this happens went live for PC on Feb 13, and will be included in the next game update for all the platforms.
> 
> Broken collision
> We have fixed instances of broken collision that made it impossible for players to shoot past broken objects, such as the collapsed chimney on Zavod 311.
> 
> Crosshair disappearing, resulting in hit markers disappearing
> In firefights, players on PC could experience their crosshair disappearing, resulting in hit markers also disappearing. This would happen when certain gadgets were deployed by other players. A fix for this is now live.
> 
> Hit impact sounds
> Impact sounds did not match the number of bullet impacts, causing players to feel that they died too quickly. An improvement to this went live for PC on February 13, and will be included in the next update for all the other platforms. The cooldown time for letting bullet hits trigger the sound has been decreased considerably, so players will now hear every bullet that hits them.
> 
> Headshot icon
> We have re-introduced the headshot icon to help players understand when they get killed by a headshot, something that usually results in an instant death. The headshot icon went live in the January 30-31 game update for all platforms. A fix for issues when the icon was triggered by deaths not related to headshots is now live.
> 
> We want to assure you that we are constantly investigating, or already in the process of updating, all these items and several more that you've had concerns with - and that we will continue to do so with your help. Please continue to send us your feedback, and thank you for your continued support.
> 
> Remember to visit the Battlefield 4 Control Room regularly for all intel on game updates.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Nice that I can add people from my Mac at work. Small things like that are why I love BattleLog.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Call of Duty is the same way.
> 
> Just the state of the industry, release product no matter how "finished" it is, as main streamed as possible, changing as little the formula to not-alienate the previous gamers.
> 
> I have 66 Hours logged of Team Death Match, which matches my times spent on Bad Company 2, its just heartlyfully dull or infuriating.
> 
> One server I snipe like Vasilli Zaitsev, the next like Ray Charles. All because of having to recompensate for the client-server-client hit detection. I have seen people walk away 3-5 ft after firing for them to suddenly fall down dead. I have seen blood spray from other snipers heads just to watch them turn around and shoot me down.
> 
> BF4 is a beautiful game, and its great when its working, but its hit detection is rage inducing and unfair. Then, toss in the pistol guy sniping with an aimbot... You can barely hit this guy on a good day.
> 
> I warmed up to Battlelog this time, and the worst part is, there the thousands of padded stats from stat boosting and/or cheating. With K ratio as high as 6:1 and accuracy surpassing 100% (yes yes shotguns, but the dude has 99% accuracy with a sniper is phoney.) SO it makes Battlelog useless... and quite frankly you can't report cheaters? Why don't we all just start cheating? That way at least we don't have to worry about hit detection issues.


well said - but yeah what can we do, realistically.
We make videos, we show evidence, we compare and contrast there's not much we can do, unless we develop on the game ourselves. It's up to the people we pay (EA) to sort it out, and they don't and won't.
So that's why I'm boycotting EA games, at least until they sort out their crap.
I also will never, ever pre-order an EA game any more - I think I'll happily wait 1 month after its release to watch HONEST non-paid reviewers this time round and see literally everything wrong and right about the given game.

That's what I'll do with any upcoming releases from EA.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yeah well mine was rock stable too the first week ten days before they did anything patch-wise. Then the freezes and later audio loops started. Though I was totally stable again all last month long and maybe earlier but did not play all of january.
> 
> You sure you don't have that errant line in the .cfg causing the problem at join/launch?
> 
> And hey Ghost12 I guess you guys have been playing on mostly UK servers at least so far? And who or what is xfactor?


xfactor is a youtuber with a lot of subscribers - his a decent player, but all he did when he played with us, is camp in vehicles.
There was also huge speculations of him being paid by EA to say nice things about the game - those myths were busted soon after- but that doesn't mean they weren't HEAVILY bias.
In fact last night when I played I remember someone talking about the hit detection and I said: "Yeah I know, would be nice to see non-paid reviewers make proper videos about this game *cough cough*" - got to people laughing in the public BF4 chat.

You know what gets me most about certain "famous" camping youtubers?
They never, ever go into an empty server and say: "Hey guys, come join me in this server, it's empty"
Why not play with your fan base, make your fans happy and interact with them?

Theskillclinic (theraider) an excellent BF gamer (heck loads better than those other youtube noobs), went into a server on twitch, he joined a full game and then wait - holy crap there's people joining - then he sends over AN EMPTY 0/64 player server via his twitch, and joins that game. THEN he gets on TS3 and we chat all as a team and have an absolute blast.

Fun fact - xfactor and lvlcap only play maps that have vehicles in them - or are heavily influenced by them - it's quite sad really, but hey they can play however they want - just thought it point it out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I'd really like to see the OCN Server more active. I used to have OCN Tags but due to the utter lack of OCN Player base I removed them in hopes of joining up with another clan/platoon. Its so disappointing when one of the largest computer/computer gaming forums on the interwebs has almost no player based for one of the largest FPS Games on the market.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> They do have a player base, the platoon has been realy active since inception in Bf4, so far so good. The server is not worth playing on as there is no admin and no basic tools or functions required for a decent game or returning player base, we had this issue trying to populate it for a time in bf3. That has not stopped us steam rolling various servers together the last few days.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I'd really like to know what servers the OCN Platoon is playing on then.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Any, none specific, the best way is to join the platoon then add some OCN members as friends and join in when or where possible, if you check the reports I think we managed 8 members in some games and I know I have had many with 2-4. Honestly been an absolute pleasure these last few days, completely another level to playing solo with randoms. Some very good individual players and team orientated people on here.


We should love to have control over the OCN server, we could get some great games going, but due to "higher powers" that crap ain't ever going to happen, especially knowing how management is on OCN (I gave up folding for OCN because of it now).
If we could control a server, be admins and/or at least give people a server to play on, we honestly would.

Due to no admin being active on the server there's utterly no point in having it up and running.

Finally the "I want to know hat people are playing" well, that's down to EA - they REALLY should implement a feature that lets you know this, but they haven't (at least not yet, nor can I honestly see it happening).
If you want to know who is playing what, add as many OCN members as you can. Then people should take the initiative and before gaming, see what other OCN members are playing and then join up on them.
That's what we have done in the past 2 sessions and it worked out just fine.
After we left another server I invited 10 people into the server, 4 joined and then a later 3 joined up on me after about 20mins of gaming.
We had 7+ OCN members on one server.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Fun fact - xfactor and lvlcap only play maps that have vehicles in them - or are heavily influenced by them - it's quite sad really, but hey they can play however they want - just thought it point it out.


As do I, generally. It's _Battlefield_. Agreed, people can play however they want (provided you don't impede and troll others) but if anything I would find it "sad" to only play Inf in this particular franchise.

And at least with levelcap I have seen plenty of infantry play in his vids. I am not a frequent video watcher, however. Which explains why I hadn't heard of xfactor.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> As do I, generally. It's _Battlefield_. Agreed, people can play however they want (provided you don't impede and troll others) but if anything I would find it "sad" to only play Inf in this particular franchise.
> 
> And at least with levelcap I have seen plenty of infantry play in his vids. I am not a frequent video watcher, however. Which explains why I hadn't heard of xfactor.


Xfactor is beast mode with any weapon or vehicle and any map, he is ceratinly not a camper lol. He is fortunate enough though when even playing with randoms they are tripping oversemselves with rep torches and revives etc lol


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zy6I0fhpXEo
> 
> I really hope this issue picks up pace, is as game breaking as the netcode imo and that is saying something, just in these example videos is pretty bad, amplify that in a metro bottleneck and it is physically impossible to aim, how that is acceptable in an fps game is completely beyond any comprehension to me. I would not mind betting that "netcode" is blamed a lot of the time when players do not realise this is happening to them constantly.


The last thing you said always goes through my mind...even personally when I feel like "no way".....I pause a moment and try and think about the optic sway. What a terrible method of suppression which as a whole I am not against at all. Anatomy of a fire fight seem a bit more realistic that way. I was perfectly able to compensate through the "vaseline" in 3 but it would still do a decent job and putting you in a disadvantage that wasn't too overboard.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> *Addressing "Netcode" in Battlefield 4*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Nice that I can add people from my Mac at work. Small things like that are why I love BattleLog.


Here's my reply to that update:

See normally I would say: Great job on looking at these issues.
But beeping hell DICE, these stupid issues should have NEVER been in the game and there are STILL loads of problems with the game. It has been about 5 months this game has been out? And these issues are being looked at NOW and being fixed by the end of the MONTH. So by the time this game "SUPPOSEDLY" gets fixed, we're talking 6months after we initially paid for the game, that's simply unacceptable in every single count, be it for a product you buy in the street or a software you pre-order.

Good you have seen how crap of a job you've done and are getting your act together, but after buying and owning EA Games for the good majority of 15years, I've had enough. Next time, I'll wait, shall we say 6months? Before buying any of your useless "dev'ed" games.
For the time being I fully boycott ANY EA Games.
/rant

I mean it is great they're looking into the game and all, and will HOPEFULLY rolling out updates, but when you put it into perspective, I honestly think a refund should have been in issue.
I honestly don't think the product was fit to play at release/launch.

FYI: To just mention a single issue, that's unacceptable:
-Spawning under the map
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> As do I, generally. It's _Battlefield_. Agreed, people can play however they want (provided you don't impede and troll others) but if anything I would find it "sad" to only play Inf in this particular franchise.
> 
> And at least with levelcap I have seen plenty of infantry play in his vids. I am not a frequent video watcher, however. Which explains why I hadn't heard of xfactor.


indeed, all different style of plays and whatnot are always great to see.
But heck I never expected anything more from Xfactor lol.
I even told my lil cousin yesterday: "Hey man, I played with xfactor the other day"
His first response was: "Oh nice, did he camp in a vehicle?"
LOL - he knew.


----------



## Ghost12

Interesting [email protected] totally dubbed but unfortunately is not backed up by fact.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/xFACTORlGaming/weapons/351479473/pc/

Weapon stats, objective stats or any other mentioned are the complete opposite of your opinion lol

The fact he prefers to play in tanks on conquest large in a vehicle based game is hardly astounding, I watch the stream several times a week and he never waits for a vehicle, will immediately spawn on foot in the action.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Fun fact - xfactor and lvlcap only play maps that have vehicles in them - or are heavily influenced by them - it's quite sad really, but hey they can play however they want - just thought it point it out.


I don't see a problem with this in the least bit. The BF series has always been known for the vehicle mechanics that add depth and more strategy to the game. Some people are good at one thing or another, so where's the problem with someone who's really good at flying and tends to fly more than be infantry?

I tend to play maps and servers that have vehicles too, because it makes the gameplay more interesting than say a run and gun FPS like COD. To each his own, I guess, but it irks me that someone would say that it's sad that a player prefers to play vehicle maps.

I'm not getting anywhere...

/rant


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Interesting [email protected] totally dubbed but unfortunately is not backed up by fact.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/xFACTORlGaming/weapons/351479473/pc/
> 
> Weapon stats, objective stats or any other mentioned are the complete opposite of your opinion lol
> 
> The fact he prefers to play in tanks on conquest large in a vehicle based game is hardly astounding, I watch the stream several times a week and he never waits for a vehicle, will immediately spawn on foot in the action.


absolutely not - I can easily correct you:
Look at my stats - his played almost double the amount of hours right:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/TotallydubbedHD/weapons/177435049/pc/

Nuff said.
Guy camps with tanks + 6 weapons in the WHOLE game.
Well done to him









EDIT:
HECK, go to my lil cousin, who has played less than 20hrs difference from xfactor:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/commando99boxter/weapons/885838513/pc/

Oh would you look at that! Over 2k+ less kills with the tank, and every gun under 600 kills.
That's a REAL BF player


----------



## keikei

Those two youtubers make a living playing battlefield. I think that in of itself proves they're well above average players. Granted, if I could play BF 24/7, 7 days a week, I'd be less noob-like as well.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> absolutely not - I can easily correct you:
> Look at my stats - his played almost double the amount of hours right:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/TotallydubbedHD/weapons/177435049/pc/
> 
> Nuff said.
> Guy camps with tanks + 6 weapons in the WHOLE game.
> Well done to him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> HECK, go to my lil cousin, who has played less than 20hrs difference from xfactor:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/commando99boxter/weapons/885838513/pc/
> 
> Oh would you look at that! Over 2k+ less kills with the tank, and every gun under 600 kills.
> That's a REAL BF player


Correct me with what lol??? you are as good as him? oh dear, I sense the old green eyed monster is running deep. Just appreciate skill lol


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Spending the whole game in a tank is not "camping". Well, provided you move the damn thing now and then. Especially towards capture points and such.


----------



## Thoth420

I don't even think xfaptor considers himself the top echelon he just enjoys shooters and sharing his gameplay. I consider him an above average player that brings alot more to the community in the form of videos that solve problems with the game, explain an aspect that may be lesser known or just general tactics. A useful channel indeed.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Spending the whole game in a tank is not "camping". Well, provided you move the damn thing now and then. Especially towards capture points and such.


No its not camping it is using the available assets within the game to win, besides he has more kills with guns than vehicles in the game. Arguments are invalid.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I don't see a problem with this in the least bit. The BF series has always been known for the vehicle mechanics that add depth and more strategy to the game. Some people are good at one thing or another, so where's the problem with someone who's really good at flying and tends to fly more than be infantry?
> 
> I tend to play maps and servers that have vehicles too, because it makes the gameplay more interesting than say a run and gun FPS like COD. To each his own, I guess, but it irks me that someone would say that it's sad that a player prefers to play vehicle maps.
> 
> I'm not getting anywhere...
> 
> /rant


Each to their own - I just see it pointless, like I have always done (for any game) for someone to camp/farm one single thing. More to the point, when the person is paid/famous and playing with others - let me put it this way:
That guy just camped, on the side of the map (with 2 of his guys) one repping and another in another tank) and they didn't take a single objective - I can't remember him taking any objectives.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Those two youtubers make a living playing battlefield. I think that in of itself proves they're well above average players. Granted, if I could play BF 24/7, 7 days a week, I'd be less noob-like as well.


Hmmm I don't agree. Just because someone plays it day in day out, doesn't make them a "better than average player".
Put it this way: I would gladly have ghost and/or someone like the skillclinic on my team/squad over xfactor any day of the week.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Correct me with what lol??? you are as good as him? oh dear, I sense the old green eyed monster is running deep. Just appreciate skill lol


I think you missed the point dude....
maybe I didn't explain well enough:
A guy with that many hrs, would say have around 1k kills with a tank (the average time spent in it) - he would also have a lot more guns used + with kills on them. Yet for some reason, the guy has over 3k kills on a few weapons/vehicles and none on others. it's quite easy to see he camps it up. Heck, that KD + SPM speaks for itself for me really.

I really do appreciate skill - here's skill for you:
http://www.youtube.com/user/NoVaGamingBF

Watch any of those videos - that's skill, not camping in a tank, the whole. damn. game.


----------



## Ghost12

@Dubbed, Well your definition of skill and how the game should be played is very much your own. You have had this guns over 500 debate many times on here and are entitled to play the way you wish but I certainly dont agree with your definitions. Again though, opinions are our own, they do not always have to meet in harmony.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> @Dubbed, Well your definition of skill and how the game should be played is very much your own. You have had this guns over 500 debate many times on here and are entitled to play the way you wish but I certainly dont agree with your definitions. Again though, opinions are our own, they do not always have to meet in harmony.


indeed they don't have to


----------



## Thoth420

I am a ground pounder but I cannot fly. When I do get in a tank I do fairly well by playing a bit more campy and taking long shots. The worst thing in my mind is bringing the enemy a vehicle and since I am a lone wolf who often has to repair my own tank ....getting it jacked seems worse for the team than staying a bit back and protecting the point we have.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I am a ground pounder but I cannot fly. When I do get in a tank I do fairly well by playing a bit more campy and taking long shots. The worst thing in my mind is bringing the enemy a vehicle and since I am a lone wolf who often has to repair my own tank ....getting it jacked seems worse for the team than staying a bit back and protecting the point we have.


actually what gets me with flying is, flying on the PC.
On Xbox, back on BF3 - it was a level playing field - you flew the same way as your dogfighter flew.
On PC on the other hand, I do turns (moving my mouse constantly) and the guy has already done a 3point god damn turn and is flying in the opposite direction.
I can't quite stress how much I hate flying on PC, but absolutely LOVE it on Xbox.


----------



## hotwheels1997

What does the setting Post-Processing do? I usually run Ultra preset and I like the feeling of it(I know ,stupid but I used to play BF3 on very low settings for the most part) .
I used a config file that eliminates blur while suppressed yet it doesn't eliminate it if you don't lower the Post-Processing to medium. When on medium and everything else on Ultra ,including HBAO and 4xMSAA,there is no blur whatsoever when being shot at,very helpful to be honest,especially when an LMG is shooting at you.
What difference does Post-Processing has on the image quality and graphics overall? Will I lose any image quality if had on Medium?


----------



## Jack Mac

Anyone know of a free program I can use to record BF4 since Dxtory doesn't seem to like 64bit BF4.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Anyone know of a free program I can use to record BF4 since Dxtory doesn't seem to like 64bit BF4.


I think Afterburner with the new RivaTuner Server installed can record x64, but I am not 100% as I haven't tried it. RivaTuner was supposed to support x64 applications but I don't know if it was OSD only.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I am a ground pounder but I cannot fly. When I do get in a tank I do fairly well by playing a bit more campy and taking long shots. The worst thing in my mind is bringing the enemy a vehicle and since I am a lone wolf who often has to repair my own tank ....getting it jacked seems worse for the team than staying a bit back and protecting the point we have.


I'm a ground pounder too. as evident from my Service Stars. 5 Service stars in Engineering. I can't fly to save my life.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> What does the setting Post-Processing do? I usually run Ultra preset and I like the feeling of it(I know ,stupid but I used to play BF3 on very low settings for the most part) .
> I used a config file that eliminates blur while suppressed yet it doesn't eliminate it if you don't lower the Post-Processing to medium. When on medium and everything else on Ultra ,including HBAO and 4xMSAA,there is no blur whatsoever when being shot at,very helpful to be honest,especially when an LMG is shooting at you.
> What difference does Post-Processing has on the image quality and graphics overall? Will I lose any image quality if had on Medium?


I believe it blurs the lines to get rid of jaggies. The resulting image will look less pixelated, but also blurrier. I personally turn it off or set to low.


----------



## Cavey00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I'm a ground pounder too. as evident from my Service Stars. 5 Service stars in Engineering. I can't fly to save my life.


Just starting to get the hang of flying. I have my favorite servers that I'm a regular on and then the random ones. The random ones are where I try to jump in a jet or chopper because it seems like on my favorites I play with a lot of the same people, and don't like to anger them with a whompy chopper crash. I use an xbox controller to fly though. Cannot for the life of me get the controls down on they keyboard and mouse. Seems...unnatural.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> actually what gets me with flying is, flying on the PC.
> On Xbox, back on BF3 - it was a level playing field - you flew the same way as your dogfighter flew.
> On PC on the other hand, I do turns (moving my mouse constantly) and the guy has already done a 3point god damn turn and is flying in the opposite direction.
> I can't quite stress how much I hate flying on PC, but absolutely LOVE it on Xbox.


I think you can change mouse sensitivity for vehicles separately from on foot controls.

My problem is I want to move my mouse TOO much. I end up banking to far one way or the other in the helis and fall right out of the sky. I don't go anywhere near the pilots seat unless I'm on water or land


----------



## wrigleyvillain

You don't want Post Processing on if you can manage MSAA. It's like crappy fake AA and yeah it kind of blurs. Though I suppose I would use it as opposed to neither cause I can't stand jaggies.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I think you can change mouse sensitivity for vehicles separately from on foot controls.
> 
> My problem is I want to move my mouse TOO much. I end up banking to far one way or the other in the helis and fall right out of the sky. I don't go anywhere near the pilots seat unless I'm on water or land


indeed you can but then it goes MENTAL haha


----------



## Totally Dubbed

TANANANANAANA!
So EA meant this by netcode fix? LMAO
2 separate servers, same problem - EAs fault - GOOD JOB EA!









Ping went from 30 - to over 450 in another one


----------



## Floy

And eventually the whole server just crashed, lol.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> TANANANANAANA!
> So EA meant this by netcode fix? LMAO
> 2 separate servers, same problem - EAs fault - GOOD JOB EA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ping went from 30 - to over 450 in another one


RIP Servers.

It wasn't just that one all the OCNers were on, a bunch of pal's servers died too. GG EA.


----------



## keikei

Was going to ask about server stability today...nvm!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Was going to ask about server stability today...nvm!


Seems fine now just played an Oman round.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Oh I've already noticed it.
> What really irritates me is the RPG sway. You ever had that one yet?
> Not even sway more like the:
> I shoot here, and it shoots literally 30m above his head - not under suppression or anything, just the game going full ****** lol
> 
> And yeah it doesn't surprise me at all!


Had that happen Saturday. Grrrr LoL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Im sure this has been said before, but the BF4 servers are empty as hell lately!! Looks like everyone is on BF3............


I haven't noticed that but I only have like 4hrs of total play time. BF3 is a ghost town thou. Tried to play Domination and Aftermath and there wasn't a single server with anyone.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

612ms ping was someone's ping haha!
That's ridiculously bad.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 612ms ping was someone's ping haha!
> That's ridiculously bad.


It's like he was playing on the moon.


----------



## Erick Silver

Nope. He was probably right next door to the server house!


----------



## daguardian

Origin just had an update to Version 9.4.6.2792 - 254813


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> It's like he was playing on the moon.


Knowing EA - he was playing on earth, and EA's servers were on the moon


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Hmm yeah&#8230;that distance could explain the horrible packet loss problems. Oh and the server farm out there is also being attacked by solar rays and aliens.

http://gfycat.com/SnarlingAcrobaticCornsnake

Suppression Assist 10&#8230;I don't know whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Hmm yeah&#8230;that distance could explain the horrible packet loss problems. Oh and the server farm out there is also being attacked by solar rays and aliens.
> 
> http://gfycat.com/SnarlingAcrobaticCornsnake
> 
> Suppression Assist 10&#8230;I don't know whether to laugh or cry.


hahahaha oh god


----------



## KellyKelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Had that happen Saturday. Grrrr LoL
> I haven't noticed that but I only have like 4hrs of total play time. BF3 is a ghost town thou. Tried to play Domination and Aftermath and there wasn't a single server with anyone.


I had the same problem, when I first started playing, seems all the server with people get further down on the list, try holding space or scrolling the sort by number of players. Hopefully this helps you too!


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Oh I fully understand your point regards recon under the bf3 suppression system and shot deviation, that has been removed for the recon class in bf4 so therefore better for recons but was far better in bf3 when using any other gun than is currrently in bf4, Idk how to balance it out but is completely ridiculous that is physically impossible to aim at times in this game, If I get a flank on metro which I often do and have a clear sight on 4-5 enemy players I should be able to kill them if good enough. I got behind your team on metro last night when at the side exit, killed 2 then they started firing in my direction and missing, I could not get a shot on target, maybe 1 out of 10 shots. The point is it is RANDOM, random has no place in a skill based game. This game has far too much random as you well know, netcode, Kia and on and on. Suppression promotes bad aim and removes skill from what is essentially a skill based engagement. Is far worse than bf3 imo even considering random deviation. I am shooting you at medium range and you are shooting me, somebody way off to the side is missing me from afar and you win because my scope is swaying all over the place. Random. Each to their own though lol, we do not have to agree, pretty much like our opinions on xfactor.


Here is my take on this. When you are *on target* your targeting skill gets rewarded with what it probably is a kill or a kill assist or something along these lines. When you miss only by a tiny bit you get a lesser reward in the form of suppression. And it is not intended as a reward,but rather as a something that emulates "fear". When you are way off target you get nada. The problem with this model is that in the heat of battle it is not always clear when you are suppressed, in BF3 with the screen going all blurred out everyone and their dog could feel it. All in all I like the idea behind suppression (I am not talking about how it is materialized, mind you) - when you have someone with an MG4 sending a whole belt of rounds flying over your head you are supposed to have issues targeting anyway.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> hahahaha oh god


I knew you would have some such reaction to that.









Oh god, indeed. Though I think we can say that loss and "netcode issues" _that_ awful are not even close to the norm but still, man, damn...

I wonder if knifing would've worked which is what I woulda tried to do in that situation anyway (though sometimes in surprise at suddenly seeing an enemy right in front of me I just start firing without thinking first).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> I knew you would have some such reaction to that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god, indeed. Though I think we can say that loss and "netcode issues" _that_ awful are not even close to the norm but still, man, damn...
> 
> I wonder if knifing would've worked which is what I woulda tried to do in that situation anyway (though sometimes in surprise at suddenly seeing an enemy right in front of me I just start firing without thinking first).


after you posted that, I died 3x by emptying clips into a guy whilst playing with some of the OCN guys....was mental - I was like, this can't be real - what I just watched is happening to me now? lol
Happened only a few times, but happened too often in one server. Not sure if it was ping or weapon in my case.

Man in that very same game of Caspian I was playing though....mother of god.
I pick off two guys with my sniper (close range) - then pick up the RPG lying on the ground (the one that's a "special weapon") aim up and see a chopper flying (quite a bit away-> On caspian from C to A) and BOOOM I get it - I felt like an absolute BAWWWS haha

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/440632504077831936/177435049/

In other news I REALLY want this illuminati dog tag hahaha:


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Woo sweet _Battlefield Moment_!









Well if you were playing on a US server at that time you are probably not helping matters but one should be able to do so from across the pond and just have a higher ping and thus possibly be at a slight disadvantage at worst.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Woo sweet _Battlefield Moment_!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you were playing on a US server at that time you are probably not helping matters but one should be able to do so from across the pond and just have a higher ping and thus possibly be at a slight disadvantage at worst.


yeah true.
Although I do have a good connection - so often I'm under 70 ping (which isn't ideal) but still good for UK to US


----------



## keikei

I dont know what DICE did last weekend, but this game is unplayable. Crazy fps fluctuations on a previous 'perfect' running game a few days ago. Will return when new patch arrives, because right now its driving me nuts!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> In other news I REALLY want this illuminati dog tag hahaha:


----------



## EliteReplay




----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Woo sweet _Battlefield Moment_!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you were playing on a US server at that time you are probably not helping matters but one should be able to do so from across the pond and just have a higher ping and thus possibly be at a slight disadvantage at worst.


I played on a UK server the other day with OCN guys and it felt like I was running in mud. I had issues targeting others, and my ping was around 110. I play on Chicago area servers, and my ping stays a nice 27.

I'll be sticking to US servers, lol.


----------



## Erick Silver

LOl I too play Chicago servers. I get a ping of about 15. Of course I am only 100 miles from Chicago....


----------



## jdstock76

Some crashing issues at peaks times tonight but then it got better. Tonight I didn't notice any net issues like before. Game ran pretty good for the most part. Starting to come into 'er now.

After some more testing: (Note: all tests are at Ultra setting on a 24" 144Hz 1920x1080 ASUS)
CPU Usage: 50-60%

GPU Usage: 70-90% (really all over depending on map)

Avg FPS Stock GPU: 91.1 avg, 26.7 low

Avg FPS OC GPU: 87.0 avg, 31.0 low


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Here is my take on this. When you are *on target* your targeting skill gets rewarded with what it probably is a kill or a kill assist or something along these lines. When you miss only by a tiny bit you get a lesser reward in the form of suppression. And it is not intended as a reward,but rather as a something that emulates "fear". When you are way off target you get nada. The problem with this model is that in the heat of battle it is not always clear when you are suppressed, in BF3 with the screen going all blurred out everyone and their dog could feel it. All in all I like the idea behind suppression (I am not talking about how it is materialized, mind you) - when you have someone with an MG4 sending a whole belt of rounds flying over your head you are supposed to have issues targeting anyway.


But that is the problem, even if you are on target -and not scared- you have no way of hitting due to the suppression mechanic.

And it is intended as a reward, that's why it has points, catering to the latest generation that feels they need rewarding for everything win or lose.

It has ruined the BF franchise - and taken the fun out the game.

BF always had bullet drop, on every weapon, it was the one thing that really distinguished the game, and made it better imo, apart from the other shooters, it was enough, suppression was not needed.

Unfortunately the devs wanted a slice of the "other shooters" market and now we have the current state (BFBC2 -BF4)

Fun in games used to come from a combination of the game and your imagination, sadly though today's devs want to script all of that.

I am not saying the game is not fun, if it wasn't I would stop playing, but its not as good as it could be


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> LOl I too play Chicago servers. I get a ping of about 15. Of course I am only 100 miles from Chicago....


Cool! I'm a little further away, just outside of Detroit. Add me: RexKobra and join the OCN platoon if you haven't done so already.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> But that is the problem, even if you are on target -and not scared- you have no way of hitting due to the suppression mechanic.
> 
> And it is intended as a reward, that's why it has points, catering to the latest generation that feels they need rewarding for everything win or lose.
> 
> It has ruined the BF franchise - and taken the fun out the game.
> 
> BF always had bullet drop, on every weapon, it was the one thing that really distinguished the game, and made it better imo, apart from the other shooters, it was enough, suppression was not needed.
> 
> Unfortunately the devs wanted a slice of the "other shooters" market and now we have the current state (BFBC2 -BF4)
> 
> Fun in games used to come from a combination of the game and your imagination, sadly though today's devs want to script all of that.
> 
> I am not saying the game is not fun, if it wasn't I would stop playing, but its not as good as it could be


HAD bullet drop? Where did it go? From what I've played its still there.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> I played on a UK server the other day with OCN guys and it felt like I was running in mud. I had issues targeting others, and my ping was around 110. I play on Chicago area servers, and my ping stays a nice 27.
> 
> I'll be sticking to US servers, lol.


When I play conquest with high ping, so US servers I try stick to vehicles, too many shots to kill otherwise and very quick deaths Can still do well that way.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> When I play conquest with high ping, so US servers I try stick to vehicles, too many shots to kill otherwise and very quick deaths Can still do well that way.


Yeah, I was still in the top 3 but really had to change my tactics. I had to slow down and camp, which I don't like. I like to run around and jump head on into a battle. RAMBO!!!! Lol


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> But that is the problem, even if you are on target -and not scared- you have no way of hitting due to the suppression mechanic.
> 
> And it is intended as a reward, that's why it has points, catering to the latest generation that feels they need rewarding for everything win or lose.
> 
> It has ruined the BF franchise - and taken the fun out the game.
> 
> BF always had bullet drop, on every weapon, it was the one thing that really distinguished the game, and made it better imo, apart from the other shooters, it was enough, suppression was not needed.
> 
> Unfortunately the devs wanted a slice of the "other shooters" market and now we have the current state (BFBC2 -BF4)
> 
> Fun in games used to come from a combination of the game and your imagination, sadly though today's devs want to script all of that.
> 
> I am not saying the game is not fun, if it wasn't I would stop playing, but its not as good as it could be


But when you are suppressed you are supposed to have a helluva hard time hitting stuff, that's the whole point of suppression to begin with. If you have succesfully sneaked on someone and are about to pull the trigger but half a second before this happens, bullets start flying next to your ear, you are supposed to lose your calm, that's what I am saying.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> HAD bullet drop? Where did it go? From what I've played its still there.


Sorry if that line was confusing , yes it is still there. My point was it was always in the game and was what set BF apart from other, lesser, "laser gun" shooters, BF didn't need suppression.

It has been added by the 'new' devs that want to _add_ realism to a game









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> But when you are suppressed you are supposed to have a helluva hard time hitting stuff, that's the whole point of suppression to begin with. If you have succesfully sneaked on someone and are about to pull the trigger but half a second before this happens, bullets start flying next to your ear, *you are supposed to lose your calm*, that's what I am saying.


In real-life ok, granted, but this is a video game.

I want to decide when to feel fear (using my imagination) not have it artificially thrust upon me by a gimmicky game mechanic to help casual players feel more immersion.


----------



## iARDAs

So I am playing the game on the ps4 and the game got updated today.

ı just got killed with a defibliretor but the guy who killed me was at least 100 meters away as the killcam showed.

Is this a thing on PC as well???

Do we nowmhavensnipermdefibs in the game?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So I am playing the game on the ps4 and the game got updated today.
> 
> ı just got killed with a defibliretor but the guy who killed me was at least 100 meters away as the killcam showed.
> 
> Is this a thing on PC as well???
> 
> Do we nowmhavensnipermdefibs in the game?


I've been killed by a nade by a guy in a tank 200 meters away if that tells you anything.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I've been killed by a nade by a guy in a tank 200 meters away if that tells you anything.


Tells me a lot.









They also ruined obliteration mode for us ps4 players and you can not arm the bomb. You need to try a few times and takes 30 seconds to explode.

Dice at its best. I hope you guys dont have these problems.

But expect some guns to be nerfedmsuch as mtar21


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I've been killed by a nade by a guy in a tank 200 meters away if that tells you anything.


This can actually be explained.

If a grenade, or any other weapon, damages a mine(or c4) -without exploding it, that mine will then belong to the player that damages it, and when it is triggered, the kill will show that it was made by that said weapon and not the mine, nor the player that set the mine to begin with.

Just 2 days ago I set some mines on a unweary tank that was hanging back, I ran off and lobbed a grenade back at him... tankgoesboom

Instantly the players calls me out as being a cheater







lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So I am playing the game on the ps4 and the game got updated today.
> 
> ı just got killed with a defibliretor but the guy who killed me was at least 100 meters away as the killcam showed.
> 
> Is this a thing on PC as well???
> 
> Do we nowmhavensnipermdefibs in the game?


yesterday I got one shot killed by a guy cross map - on metro , through maybe 500 walls - with an F2000 - I think the kill card is showing the wrong person.

I've also died a few times and supposedly been "team killed" - ie:
I was in a tank with ghost - guy C4's us, and the killcam shows ghost has killed me, when he was driving the tank.

TANANANANA - only in battlefield.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> ...casual players feel more immersion.


Quite the elitist attitude- I bet "casuals" ignore the existance of suppression mechanic altogether.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Quite the elitist attitude- I bet "casuals" ignore the existance of suppression mechanic altogether.


I personally think casual gamers won't "complain" as much because they don't really know what to comment or expect.
Furthermore casual gamers will blame themselves more over the game/other player - when in reality it is the game.

Pro gamers or people that are analytical (generally speaking) will point out flaws and draw them out more.
As for immersion, that's got nothing to do with either class of gamers. Both casual and/or pros can feel immersed.


----------



## Ghost12

In another thread on battlelog it seems the staff shell problem is being patched, the glitch firing mechanic. About time, my biggest bug with the game. No more losing to people with poor aim relying on a crutch, awesome. Now to that random scope sway lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> In another thread on battlelog it seems the staff shell problem is being patched, the glitch firing mechanic. About time, my biggest bug with the game. No more losing to people with poor aim relying on a crutch, awesome. Now to that random scope sway lol


what is the staff shell problem?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> what is the staff shell problem?


When equppied with the sabot shell can be fired in conjunction with zero reload time, so a double shot glitch, is why has been so overused since launch. It will still be present but less used when cant be basically cheated with imo


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> When equppied with the sabot shell can be fired in conjunction with zero reload time, so a double shot glitch, is why has been so overused since launch. It will still be present but less used when cant be basically cheated with imo


double shot? How do you double shoot it?
I have been equipping the sabot shell due to increased velocity


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> double shot? How do you double shoot it?
> I have been equipping the sabot shell due to increased velocity


Shoot sabot shell, switch to secondary, shoot secondary staff shell. I've noticed this too. Not gunna lie, though. I've exploited it too.









Errr... explained it wrong the first time.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> double shot? How do you double shoot it?
> I have been equipping the sabot shell due to increased velocity


Shoot the sabot, switch to staff shell while reloads, as soon as reloads, fire the staff then instaswitch and spam fire and your third shell being the sabot will fire instantly. The update will reach us by tomorrow have read and not before time.

On general shell choice I change according to the map, on Silk road have no real option but to run staff/sabot as the glitch is abused, on any other conquest except Oman I use the Ap shell as the sabot often just dusts helicopters and is randomly a 1 hit kill on them also, on Oman due to the small map I run the HE for the likelyhood of bumping into an Lav every few minutes in close range.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

So the Sabot "dusts" helicopters but you mainly use AP instead? Dust as in high damage&#8230;or low? Guess I'm not really following based on how you worded that. Maybe a British vs American English thing&#8230;









Here "dusts" would mean to totally destroy in a competition (e.g. with car racing "leave in the dust"). Kind of an old school term though and not really used anymore.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Quite the elitist attitude- I bet "casuals" ignore the existance of suppression mechanic altogether.


Explain how a casual player will ignore a blurred screen?

The _existence_ of the suppression mechanic, is to make the game harder for casual players. Better players will be able to counteract it.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> When equppied with the sabot shell can be fired in conjunction with zero reload time, so a double shot glitch, is why has been so overused since launch. It will still be present but less used when cant be basically cheated with imo


This is fixed at ps4 so I am guessing will be fixed at pc too if not already.


----------



## keikei

Any patch news today?


----------



## Aparition

So with the DMR unlock for Premium and I received the Flash Hider and the FLIR (heat vision) I finally started toying with the DMR's.

The FLIR really only lets you engage at Medium range but it is pretty fun.
The FLIR is till bugged though. The heat doesn't always works, so instead you get a x2 red dot.

I played a few rounds on a hardcore server, as the servers were mostly empty I had on my list, and getting headshots with this setup is great fun. It is a 1 hit kill at the range the FLIR lets you engage and ~2 shot body kill, on hardcore.

I found the accuracy and firing rate excellent. At medium range I had no problem putting almost all my shots on target.
HipFire with the EMR seems doable as well in a pinch.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Explain how a casual player will ignore a blurred screen?
> 
> The _existence_ of the suppression mechanic, is to make the game harder for casual players. Better players will be able to counteract it.


It blurrs in BF3, not BF4.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> So with the DMR unlock for Premium and I received the Flash Hider and the FLIR (heat vision) I finally started toying with the DMR's.
> 
> The FLIR really only lets you engage at Medium range but it is pretty fun.
> The FLIR is till bugged though. The heat doesn't always works, so instead you get a x2 red dot.
> 
> I played a few rounds on a hardcore server, as the servers were mostly empty I had on my list, and getting headshots with this setup is great fun. It is a 1 hit kill at the range the FLIR lets you engage and ~2 shot body kill, on hardcore.
> 
> I found the accuracy and firing rate excellent. At medium range I had no problem putting almost all my shots on target.
> HipFire with the EMR seems doable as well in a pinch.


DMRs are great fun, but a lot of people look down at them because some players will not aim and keep tapping the trigger until they get a kill. The haters see them like an automatic sniper rifle that doesn't take any skill.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> So the Sabot "dusts" helicopters but you mainly use AP instead? Dust as in high damage&#8230;or low? Guess I'm not really following based on how you worded that. Maybe a British vs American English thing&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here "dusts" would mean to totally destroy in a competition (e.g. with car racing "leave in the dust"). Kind of an old school term though and not really used anymore.


Oh sorry I meant causes zero damage randomly, like a small dust cloud is all you see.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> It blurrs in BF3, not BF4.


True, I was wrong, but still , a casual player will not be able to simply ignore the suppression effect, you have to counter it.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> DMRs are great fun, but a lot of people look down at them because some players will not aim and keep tapping the trigger until they get a kill. The haters see them like an automatic sniper rifle that doesn't take any skill.


That's because they are and they're annoying too. Ever played up against a bunch of SKS users in BF3? That's where most of the DMR hate comes from.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> True, I was wrong, but still , a casual player will not be able to simply ignore the suppression effect, you have to counter it.


What gets me is the screen shake when explosions go off. It really throws my hand eye coordination off.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> That's because they are and they're annoying too. Ever played up against a bunch of SKS users in BF3? That's where most of the DMR hate comes from.


Hence my comment of some players looking down on them for being no skill sniper rifles.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> What gets me is the screen shake when explosions go off. It really throws my hand eye coordination off.
> Hence my comment of some players looking down on them for being no skill sniper rifles.


Lol well I can agree with that when you have 3 people firing DMR's at you and they constantly miss.
That crack crack crack is both hilarious and annoying.

When you drop someone with a headshot or 2/3 body shots without missing they are pretty deadly.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> True, I was wrong, but still , a casual player will not be able to simply ignore the suppression effect, you have to counter it.


I don't disagree with that,all I am saying is that I wouldn't be surprised if most casual BF4 players have no clue suppression even exists.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> I don't disagree with that,all I am saying is that I wouldn't be surprised if most casual BF4 players have no clue suppression even exists.


This is probably true and is why there has been quite a large ongoing debate as to whether it is fair that some people are removing suppression blur via cfg whilst others are not. A % of players are calling for it to be enforced in a patch.

I just have no love for the random scope sway and screen shaking at all, is a terrible mechanic imo.

edit - 10 more ranks being added also in the update, on console already.


----------



## EVILNOK

Looks like they increased the level cap past 110 on PS4 so I guess it will happen across all platforms. Also the Naval Strike assignment and weapons have been shown:
http://imgur.com/a/275l3
EDIT: they also added a new part to the Phantom Prospect program called Phantom Trainee.
Also Carrier Assault footage:


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Shoot sabot shell, switch to secondary, shoot secondary staff shell. I've noticed this too. Not gunna lie, though. I've exploited it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Errr... explained it wrong the first time.


cheers for letting me know!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Shoot the sabot, switch to staff shell while reloads, as soon as reloads, fire the staff then instaswitch and spam fire and your third shell being the sabot will fire instantly. The update will reach us by tomorrow have read and not before time.
> 
> On general shell choice I change according to the map, on Silk road have no real option but to run staff/sabot as the glitch is abused, on any other conquest except Oman I use the Ap shell as the sabot often just dusts helicopters and is randomly a 1 hit kill on them also, on Oman due to the small map I run the HE for the likelyhood of bumping into an Lav every few minutes in close range.


sweet thanks for the explanation
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> So the Sabot "dusts" helicopters but you mainly use AP instead? Dust as in high damage&#8230;or low? Guess I'm not really following based on how you worded that. Maybe a British vs American English thing&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here "dusts" would mean to totally destroy in a competition (e.g. with car racing "leave in the dust"). Kind of an old school term though and not really used anymore.


#

dusts means - brushes - in other words does nothing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Looks like they increased the level cap past 110 on PS4 so I guess it will happen across all platforms. Also the Naval Strike assignment and weapons have been shown:
> http://imgur.com/a/275l3
> EDIT: they also added a new part to the Phantom Prospect program called Phantom Trainee.
> Also Carrier Assault footage:


I'm going to be playing titan mode - I mean naval strike 24/7 - GG other game modes.

+rep for sharing

EDIT:
I just realised something:
NS = Northern strike - from BF2142
They called this one NS = naval strike.
Coincidence - I think not.

BF2142 confirmed


----------



## Ghost12

I am also lookng forward to seeing the scale of the naval maps and how they play out for conquest, may be designed around Titan mode specifically then adapted like many others have with new game modes. Hopefullly they have fixed or intend to fix the tv missile attack boat bugs. They seem to be working on an awful lot of issues currently if all is to be believed which can only be good in the end.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Is the campaign mode saved to the local files? I reformatted and I can only start from the first mission. I don't to play all the levels again just to get the LMP unlock on the last mission..


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> EDIT:
> I just realised something:
> NS = Northern strike - from BF2142
> They called this one NS = naval strike.
> Coincidence - I think not.
> 
> BF2142 confirmed


Don't get my hopes up! My dreams have already been dashed to pieces after the whole HL3 trademark fiasco.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Looks like they increased the level cap past 110 on PS4 so I guess it will happen across all platforms. Also the Naval Strike assignment and weapons have been shown:
> http://imgur.com/a/275l3
> EDIT: they also added a new part to the Phantom Prospect program called Phantom Trainee.
> Also Carrier Assault footage:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


OK I was a skeptic at first, but this visual explanation really makes me excited for naval strike!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Is the campaign mode saved to the local files? I reformatted and I can only start from the first mission. I don't to play all the levels again just to get the LMP unlock on the last mission..


I thought they were stored in the cloud personally - but I can't be sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Don't get my hopes up! My dreams have already been dashed to pieces after the whole HL3 trademark fiasco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK I was a skeptic at first, but this visual explanation really makes me excited for naval strike!


----------



## Aparition

SR338

Silenced Rifle .338 ??


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> SR338
> 
> Silenced Rifle .338 ??


From the pictures it seems more like a DMR since its a semi-auto but it is listed under sniper rifles. No idea if that is intended or a bug. But no it isn't silenced.


----------



## roflcopter159

Hey guys. So seeing as I just joined the conversation and I never played 2142, I have no idea what this titan mode/naval strike mode is. Could someone explain?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Looks like they increased the level cap past 110 on PS4 so I guess it will happen across all platforms. Also the Naval Strike assignment and weapons have been shown:
> http://imgur.com/a/275l3
> EDIT: they also added a new part to the Phantom Prospect program called Phantom Trainee.
> Also Carrier Assault footage:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Hey guys. So seeing as I just joined the conversation and I never played 2142, I have no idea what this titan mode/naval strike mode is. Could someone explain?


Watch the video EVILNOK posted









Also, see the wiki: http://battlefield.wikia.com/wiki/Titan_(Game_Mode)


----------



## Sheyster

Is the PS4 level cap now 120 or higher?


----------



## Aparition

Definitely only going to play Titan strike








Great fun in BF2142.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Is the PS4 level cap now 120 or higher?


120 yep


----------



## BradleyW

What did I just watch?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Hey guys. So seeing as I just joined the conversation and I never played 2142, I have no idea what this titan mode/naval strike mode is. Could someone explain?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Hey guys. So seeing as I just joined the conversation and I never played 2142, I have no idea what this titan mode/naval strike mode is. Could someone explain?


Here is a tutorial from BF 2142 on Titan Mode:





edit: keikei beat me to it


----------



## keikei

OCN is bad for my work productivity....







Good find on the naval strike info EVILNOK. I'd be more excited if i could actually have a decent game right now though.


----------



## keikei

Dice addresses "Netcode" issues in Battlefield 4. For those too lazy to read like myself.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Here is a tutorial from BF 2142 on Titan Mode:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: keikei beat me to it


This really brings back memories of how intense and hectic the final seconds before the enemy Titan blows up. Running with your squad through the corridors to the outside before you're blown to smithereens.

felt good, man. *sigh*

I hope you get the same feeling in naval strike.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Hey guys. So seeing as I just joined the conversation and I never played 2142, I have no idea what this titan mode/naval strike mode is. Could someone explain?
Click to expand...

Wow, that looks awesome! It's like Battlefield meets Battlefront 2 space battles.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

My really short video of 2142 in a mech - back in the days.


----------



## EVILNOK

Looks like they also implemented the MAA nerfs, grenade tweaks, being able to push boats/jet skis back into water if beached and lots of other changes/fixes on PS4 today:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065226050471362/

Changes are confirmed by this user here:

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1zjtlc/i_can_confirm_all_of_dices_balance_tweaks_have/


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I personally think casual gamers won't "complain" as much because they don't really know what to comment or expect.
> Furthermore casual gamers will blame themselves more over the game/other player - when in reality it is the game.
> 
> Pro gamers or people that are analytical (generally speaking) will point out flaws and draw them out more.
> As for immersion, that's got nothing to do with either class of gamers. Both casual and/or pros can feel immersed.


This whole statement seems flawed. As a "pro gamer" you should be able to adapt to the way the game was designed and play it, not whine because it makes it harder to pub stomp a 75-1 server. Not attacking, it's just an educated observation. You can also see the same attitude in NASCAR, football, just about anything. All because something isn't to your liking doesn't mean it's wrong or damaged.


----------



## keikei

^are the changes for PC as well? (@ EVILNOK).


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> ^are the changes for PC as well? (@ EVILNOK).


Yes, should reach all platforms by tomorrow I read elsewhere


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Looks like they also implemented the MAA nerfs, grenade tweaks, *being able to push boats/jet skis back into water if beached* and lots of other changes/fixes on PS4 today:
> 
> There are so many times when I wish I could do this. you drive boat/jet ski up to a checkpoint, cap it, then try to leave and cant because you beached it. So annoying.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> This whole statement seems flawed. As a "pro gamer" you should be able to adapt to the way the game was designed and play it, not whine because it makes it harder to pub stomp a 75-1 server. Not attacking, it's just an educated observation. You can also see the same attitude in NASCAR, football, just about anything. All because something isn't to your liking doesn't mean it's wrong or damaged.


Oh god I couldn't agree LESS. "adapt the way the game was made and not whine" are you for real? Seriously?
And there's nothing wrong or "damaged" about this game? Again are you serious?
I'm not sure if I want to laugh or picard facepalm.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BusterOddo*
> 
> There are so many times when I wish I could do this. you drive boat/jet ski up to a checkpoint, cap it, then try to leave and cant because you beached it. So annoying.


bro each time you reply, you seem to have your reply embedded in the quote lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Looks like they also implemented the MAA nerfs, grenade tweaks, being able to push boats/jet skis back into water if beached and lots of other changes/fixes on PS4 today:
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065226050471362/
> 
> Changes are confirmed by this user here:
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1zjtlc/i_can_confirm_all_of_dices_balance_tweaks_have/


good amount of fixes, some well needed (and funnily enough the tank one we were talking about here)
Out of interest though, WHY PS4 first?


----------



## keikei

I wonder whats going to happen to the game once DICE (Sweden) finishes naval strike. As DICE (los angeles) is left to finish off the last 2 dlcs. Will they continue to patch the game or leave as is?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I wonder whats going to happen to the game once DICE (Sweden) finishes naval strike. As DICE (los angeles) is left to finish off the last 2 dlcs. Will they continue to patch the game or leave as is?


pwaaaah that's a good question.


----------



## Robilar

Has anyone else had an issue when switching between guns and gadgets that the gun is auto switched to single fire mode?

Fine if you are using a bolt sniper but really annoying otherwise. For example, using an assault rifle set to burst, switch to medic and drop kit (which changes fire to "single" as it is a one item). Switch back to rifle and now I'm in single fire mode without realizing it.

It has gotten me killed more times than I could count as typically at close range, you click up for burst or auto.


----------



## RagingCain

*BF4 Frame Time Analyzer, Version 4.0*

Screenshots:








*Download*:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/x6jd87e1id74utp/BF4_Frame_Time_Analyzer_v4.0.zip
*Note: Localization of .NET libraries still can cause issues for non-US/non-UK users*

*Changes*:

Queries created, find out the info for your FPS or ms Frame Time on your own.
No percentages above 100%, logic corrected to handle throwing out rows of data.
Performance Graphs! Very cool plot points based on thresholds assign by user. Screenshot above!
GUI improvements. A few bug fixes, nothing major.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Has anyone else had an issue when switching between guns and gadgets that the gun is auto switched to single fire mode?
> 
> Fine if you are using a bolt sniper but really annoying otherwise. For example, using an assault rifle set to burst, switch to medic and drop kit (which changes fire to "single" as it is a one item). Switch back to rifle and now I'm in single fire mode without realizing it.
> 
> It has gotten me killed more times than I could count as typically at close range, you click up for burst or auto.


Has happened to me as well and more than once.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I wonder whats going to happen to the game once DICE (Sweden) finishes naval strike. As DICE (los angeles) is left to finish off the last 2 dlcs. Will they continue to patch the game or leave as is?


I don't see any reason why EA would have them do anything besides continue patching it.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I wonder whats going to happen to the game once DICE (Sweden) finishes naval strike. As DICE (los angeles) is left to finish off the last 2 dlcs. Will they continue to patch the game or leave as is?


exactly what you think will happen. they will put out small little 'fixes' as they do now while working on the dlc. after the last dlc is released, they will stop because the entire 'team' will be working on bf5 or moh to the 3rd.

btw, wth is everyone? you guys can post but cant play? get it moving kids!


----------



## keikei

I'm at work!







I'll try later tonight. Hopefully the game cooperates!


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> *BF4 Frame Time Analyzer, Version 4.0*
> 
> Screenshots:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Download*:
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/x6jd87e1id74utp/BF4_Frame_Time_Analyzer_v4.0.zip
> *Note: Localization of .NET libraries still can cause issues for non-US/non-UK users*
> 
> *Changes*:
> 
> Queries created, find out the info for your FPS or ms Frame Time on your own.
> No percentages above 100%, logic corrected to handle throwing out rows of data.
> Performance Graphs! Very cool plot points based on thresholds assign by user. Screenshot above!
> GUI improvements. A few bug fixes, nothing major.


AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Cavey00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> exactly what you think will happen. they will put out small little 'fixes' as they do now while working on the dlc. after the last dlc is released, they will stop because the entire 'team' will be working on bf5 or moh to the 3rd.
> 
> btw, wth is everyone? you guys can post but cant play? get it moving kids!


I play late at night. Usually the only one on is SergantHop, and I did actually join him last night. I'm sure this has been asked, but is there a way to see and join people on the squad without them being in your friend list (I think the answer was no).


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavey00*
> 
> I play late at night. Usually the only one on is SergantHop, and I did actually join him last night. I'm sure this has been asked, but is there a way to see and join people on the squad without them being in your friend list (I think the answer was no).


Best option is to send every single 80+ platoon member a friend request. Not sure how its not automatic.....


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> exactly what you think will happen. they will put out small little 'fixes' as they do now while working on the dlc. after the last dlc is released, they will stop because the entire 'team' will be working on bf5 or moh to the 3rd.
> 
> btw, wth is everyone? you guys can post but cant play? get it moving kids!


sometimes you don't have a "want" to play a game.
Dunno happens to me a lot nowadays :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Best option is to send every single 80+ platoon member a friend request. Not sure how its not automatic.....


I'm chuffed to say we got exactly 90 members







!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cavey00*
> 
> I play late at night. Usually the only one on is SergantHop, and I did actually join him last night. I'm sure this has been asked, but is there a way to see and join people on the squad without them being in your friend list (I think the answer was no).
> 
> 
> 
> Best option is to send every single 80+ platoon member a friend request. Not sure how its not automatic.....
Click to expand...

That is a bit of an oversight for how platoons work. Unless you have your whole platoon friended, it's not exactly easy to see who's playing or not. It just needs to have a list of members, showing who's online or what, basically a duplicate of the Friends list as it is now, just another tab in the Platoon page.

Premium will need to be dirt cheap for me to pick it up, and I'm already fairly bored with vanilla gameplay. My only real reasoning for playing most of last month was "free battlepacks! apology tour '14 sponsored by DICE!"

I stuck out BF3 because they timed the DLC just right, as I was getting bored of the game again, another DLC would drop and it would be interesting for a while


----------



## Cavey00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Best option is to send every single 80+ platoon member a friend request. Not sure how its not automatic.....


Ugh, that's just a dumb way to have Platoons set up. I like the tab idea. I don't mind having a list of 90 people long as long as the people playing online are separated at the top, which I think it does do. Still, having to friend everyone...


----------



## Aparition

Lol every time I'm on I'm the only one that I see









Bad hours and not enough friends... wait that doesn't sound good at all.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Lol every time I'm on I'm the only one that I see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad hours and not enough friends... wait that doesn't sound good at all.


If you are on late night west coast time you can add me, I'm usually on around midnight. Forceman.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> That is a bit of an oversight for how platoons work. Unless you have your whole platoon friended, it's not exactly easy to see who's playing or not. It just needs to have a list of members, showing who's online or what, basically a duplicate of the Friends list as it is now, just another tab in the Platoon page.
> 
> Premium will need to be dirt cheap for me to pick it up, and I'm already fairly bored with vanilla gameplay. My only real reasoning for playing most of last month was "free battlepacks! apology tour '14 sponsored by DICE!"
> 
> I stuck out BF3 because they timed the DLC just right, as I was getting bored of the game again, another DLC would drop and it would be interesting for a while


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavey00*
> 
> Ugh, that's just a dumb way to have Platoons set up. I like the tab idea. I don't mind having a list of 90 people long as long as the people playing online are separated at the top, which I think it does do. Still, having to friend everyone...


Yeah that's the problem with platoons really.
Would be nice if they implement it - in all honesty, shouldn't be hard for EA.
As for "getting bored of maps" I'm already bored of all of them lol.

BF2142 maps on the other hand....almost never got bored of that.
Hopefully NS will bring that same joy and "you can't get bored of this son!" feeling back to me.

From that video - it should work as intended - the problem/concern/desires are:
1. "Titan defence" used to be a HUGE thing - I wonder how they will do that
2. "Titan" aircraft was the main place aircraft and transport would spawn - with the AA - I hope they can't spawn camp it
3. "Titans" were able to MOVE, physically via the commander (very slow but it would happen) - I wonder if the ships will be able to move via the commander or not
4. You could ROCKET POD to the titans - now I wonder, is it all going to be boat based? If so, then will there be only ONE entrance to the boat, or like on titans, multiple (from the top and bottom)
5. There were CHOKE points in titans back in 2142 - it created somewhat frustration. Will there be more of a balance now and a more "open" playing field?
6. By the video it looks like you "capture" a base, in 2142, it was all about destroying 4 objectives WITHIN the titan and then finally destroying the main reactor core.
7. At the end, if it blew the titan would blow up - I would hope you get WATER filling up the ship as the ships starts to blow and if you're left as it sinks, you die with the ship. It would also be nice if the commander had an invincible shield around him WITHIN the ship and if the ship blows up, he dies with it.

EDIT: In other news, just went through my character profiles and thought to update it - this guy looks OG (original gangster)







!


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> sometimes you don't have a "want" to play a game.
> Dunno happens to me a lot nowadays :/


Yeah me too. Not moreso now but in general. And I usually only feel like playing one round at any given time too; can't play for hour(s) straight like many can apparently and have it remain fun. Means I don't rank up fast or even very far but oh well.

And aw you got "The Russian"! That poor dude like face plants on the mountain from hundreds of feet up; we never even learn his name lol

Oh and speaking of the campaign Hannah screaming "_do or #%*!& die_!" in that psycho chick voice in the boat near the end is probably the inadvertently funniest thing I have ever heard in a game.


----------



## hamzta09

On my 680, why cant I enter the options menu?

Game stops working immediately lol.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I can't stop laughing, each time I watch this video - just made it, hope y'all enjoy it (it's really short):


----------



## RagingCain

If anybody has any new questions of version 4 of BF4 FTA, let me know, I realized the new graphing technique is missing a label.

Those performance graphs are FPS.

So it is plot points of all the frame times, of your choosing, and it creates color bands based on the concepts of Good FPS, Okay FPS, and Bad FPS.


For example, these numbers represent:
Above 110 FPS = Green
Between 110 and 90 FPS = Yellow, Median set to 100 (not currently used.)
Below 90 FPS = Red

Produces a graph like this:


----------



## Pridefighter

It might have been posted earlier in the thread but has anyone fixed the bf4 had stopped working crash that occurs with the last patch? I don't have the user.cfg file and I have tried reinstalling the game but nothing has worked. Any help would be great because my game is unplayable. Thanks!


----------



## CJston15

CJston15 on Origin if anyone in the Platoon wants to play some tonight.


----------



## Erick Silver

Well. I think I have fixed the crashing/systm restart I was getting while playing the game. Last night after 2 more total system restarts I shut down the system and disassembled it to check for a short. Turns out I missed one of my custom filter screens I forgot the PSU Intake filter. It was so clogged that no air was getting to the PSU and thus I think the "Overheat Protection" was kicking in. After cleaning the filter I went back to gaming and no more restarts.


----------



## EVILNOK

I found this on Reddit showing the requirements for each of the Naval Strike assignments:


----------



## calavera

When is naval strike supposed to be released? I forget


----------



## keikei

^late March.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Now I know what the sabot shell crap is - played 2 maps of silk road - disgusting people are abusing it.
I'm boycotting it as a principal.
I'm currently trying to boost 90kills with the tank for the dog tag phantom


----------



## keikei

Hey guys, just wanna throw this up there. What is the most stable carbine in the game? I'm using the ACE 52 CQB. Not sure if theres something with less recoil.

*edit: Hey CJston15....turn on your voip!!


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I can't stop laughing, each time I watch this video - just made it, hope y'all enjoy it (it's really short):


Ha ha , funny video. I figured you were a small guy. You small guys are always so outspoken, lol.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Hey guys, just wanna throw this up there. What is the most stable carbine in the game? I'm using the ACE 52 CQB. Not sure if theres something with less recoil.
> 
> *edit: Hey CJston15....turn on your voip!!


AKU-12 and the Type 95 are the lowest recoil, I believe. But you can check symthic for all the stats:

http://symthic.com/bf4-weapon-charts?allkcarbine=1&sort=Class&adsc=DESC&attc1=None&attc2=None


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Hey guys, just wanna throw this up there. What is the most stable carbine in the game? I'm using the ACE 52 CQB. Not sure if theres something with less recoil.
> 
> *edit: Hey CJston15....turn on your voip!!


AKU-12 carbine has just about the lowest recoil in the game. The SAR21 is another low recoil weapon.

As an added tip, run the AKU-12 in burst mode and you will crush others at medium to long range.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> You small guys are always so outspoken.


Huh what?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> AKU-12 and the Type 95 are the lowest recoil, I believe. But you can check symthic for all the stats:
> 
> http://symthic.com/bf4-weapon-charts?allkcarbine=1&sort=Class&adsc=DESC&attc1=None&attc2=None


I'll mess around with the AKU, the type 95 is very low recoil, but firing auto creates insane recoil. Its a tap fire gun only (not noob friendly). Appropriate for slow/methodical player. Medium/long distance only. Heavy barrel very appropriate for the gun. I'm finding more and more that accuracy wins the fight in conquest matches. Lets see what the AKU does. Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> AKU-12 carbine has just about the lowest recoil in the game. The SAR21 is another low recoil weapon.
> 
> As an added tip, run the AKU-12 in burst mode and you will crush others at medium to long range.


Will do. Thanks. I'll be playing a lot the next few days. Hope to do a proper platoon run.


----------



## error-id10t

Could someone at US (or wherever) try these 2 servers. They are based at LA but come at up Oceania.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/3e896194-17ae-4bba-ab3b-71e764d0e377/FPSG-24-7-Operation-Lockers-2500-Tickets-www-fpsgamerz-com/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/67f04d74-a68f-4ad7-9b5c-37b139b98c71/FPSG-24-7-Metro-Madness-1500-Tickets-www-fpsgamerz-com/

Supposedly you won't be able to play there. I'd like to know if this is true?


----------



## Blackops_2

Just watched Jack's video i'm sure it's already been posted. But came across the AA mine? What were they thinking? As if Air isn't handicapped enough?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Could someone at US (or wherever) try these 2 servers. They are based at LA but come at up Oceania.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/3e896194-17ae-4bba-ab3b-71e764d0e377/FPSG-24-7-Operation-Lockers-2500-Tickets-www-fpsgamerz-com/
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/67f04d74-a68f-4ad7-9b5c-37b139b98c71/FPSG-24-7-Metro-Madness-1500-Tickets-www-fpsgamerz-com/
> 
> Supposedly you won't be able to play there. I'd like to know if this is true?


I've got the option to join, although it doesn't show a ping time.

Edit: Yeah, it let me join.


----------



## error-id10t

Yeah they've hidden their ping and they keep telling that nobody outside AU can access them so it doesn't matter.. equal footing, but you've shown that to be false. Most don't know they're based at LA but it's full of AU players..


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Ha ha , funny video. I figured you were a small guy. You small guys are always so outspoken, lol.


Quite true and I am also a small guy.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Huh what?


Lol, Napoleon complex. Ha ha. I have a small friend and he's the same way. But then again, everyone is small to me. I'm not fat.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Lol, *Napoleon complex*. Ha ha. I have a small friend and he's the same way. But then again, everyone is small to me. I'm not fat.


LOL, what a saying. Thought maybe the patch this morning but not as yet.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pridefighter*
> 
> It might have been posted earlier in the thread but has anyone fixed the bf4 had stopped working crash that occurs with the last patch? I don't have the user.cfg file and I have tried reinstalling the game but nothing has worked. Any help would be great because my game is unplayable. Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> On my 680, why cant I enter the options menu?
> 
> Game stops working immediately lol.


Too lazy to see if this has been answered already, but its a corrupt cfg file. If you still have BF3 installed, take that user settings file and copy it into your BF4 folder.

1. Uninstall settings editor if you're using one until they've been patched for Mantle configuration
2. Go into your game directory (C:\Users\USERNAME\Documents\Battlefield 3\settings)
3. locate the file: "PROFSAVE_profile" and copy it
4. Go into your game directory (C:\Users\USERNAME\Documents\Battlefield 4\settings)
5. Paste "PROFSAVE_profile" (remember to backup your old BF4 "PROFSAVE_profile" to be safe)
6. Restart computer
7. Start the game


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Lol, Napoleon complex. Ha ha. I have a small friend and he's the same way. But then again, everyone is small to me. I'm not fat.


I don't even understand what you're getting at to be honest.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Well. I think I have fixed the crashing/systm restart I was getting while playing the game. Last night after 2 more total system restarts I shut down the system and disassembled it to check for a short. Turns out I missed one of my custom filter screens I forgot the PSU Intake filter. It was so clogged that no air was getting to the PSU and thus I think the "Overheat Protection" was kicking in. After cleaning the filter I went back to gaming and no more restarts.


Yeah it's easy to blame this game itself for all the various problems but let's not forget *all* the other factors in the equation&#8230;such as one's system.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I don't even understand what you're getting at to be honest.


He is just trying to say you are extroverted and boisterous and he knows many "smaller" guys who are like that. But I don't personally think it has all that much to do with size and stature. I know big guys who are very outgoing too.

And a "napolean complex" is a bit different thing.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> EDIT: In other news, just went through my character profiles and thought to update it - this guy looks OG (original gangster)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Nice!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Hey guys, just wanna throw this up there. What is the most stable carbine in the game? I'm using the ACE 52 CQB. Not sure if theres something with less recoil.
> 
> *edit: Hey CJston15....turn on your voip!!


I like the SAR21, but I haven't unlocked everything yet.

Actually got to tank some last night after downloading Premium. The MBT's actually feel more balanced than in previous versions to me. I don't feel like I'm gimped because I'm running around in the T90. Of course I don't have that much pt in them yet so my opinion may change over time.

I like the new Metro .... That is all!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yeah it's easy to blame this game itself for all the various problems but let's not forget *all* the other factors in the equation&#8230;such as one's system.
> He is just trying to say you are extroverted and boisterous and he knows many "smaller" guys who are like that. But I don't personally think it has all that much to do with size and stature. I know big guys who are very outgoing too.
> 
> And a "napolean complex" is a bit different thing.


hmmm very odd for him to say that - size has absolutely no correlation with being introvert or extrovert. It more so depends on the level of confidence of the person.

I personally feel I lack confidence in real life, but due to YouTube and my actual exposure on the internet, I've become much more "open" and furthermore had my eyes more open than I did before.


----------



## keikei

Battlefield 4 - Naval Strike Guns & Patch Notes (AR160, AWS, SR338, SR-2, SW40)






*Naval Strike release is March 18th.*


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched Jack's video i'm sure it's already been posted. But came across the AA mine? What were they thinking? As if Air isn't handicapped enough?


Not going to lie - utterly ******ed.
When I read the boat thing - I thought, that would be cool.
Saw the video from Jack....and what on earth were they thinking!? Yet again DICE not actually playing their games!
Who is going to spend literally 2 mins knifing their boats back to the water? Seriously? Are you kidding me? SMH.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> hmmm very odd for him to say that - size has absolutely no correlation with being introvert or extrovert. It more so depends on the level of confidence of the person.
> 
> I personally feel I lack confidence in real life, but due to YouTube and my actual exposure on the internet, I've become much more "open" and furthermore had my eyes more open than I did before.


True and cool. Though one with a real "Napolean complex" _feels_ they need to act more confident in real life than they actually are in order to compensate for their physical disadvantage and perceived inadequacy relative to others. It's really a negative thing and I definitely wouldn't assign that tag to you.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> True and cool. Though one with a real "Napolean complex" _feels_ they need to act more confident in real life than they actually are in order to compensate for their physical disadvantage and perceived inadequacy relative to others. It's really a negative thing and I definitely wouldn't assign that tag to you.


People can assign all they want to be honest, but until they meet me, they never will truly know who I am








I'm the kind of guy that cares WAY too much about other people.
My new years resolution this year was to do less of that, because people don't appreciate and/or care. I can't stress how much of a better life I've been living so far. It's sad to say, but the less you care about people, the better your life gets.
Same goes for games and BF4 for example: The less you care about the game, the better your experience gets.
I care (cared) too much about this game and I realised: "Why do I care so much about this game? Why do I want to see it be better? Why do I get angry over it?" and that's when I stopped playing all together. Getting back into it due to this OCN platoon and my lil cousin urging me on.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Not going to lie - utterly ******ed.
> When I read the boat thing - I thought, that would be cool.
> Saw the video from Jack....and what on earth were they thinking!? Yet again DICE not actually playing their games!
> Who is going to spend literally 2 mins knifing their boats back to the water? Seriously? Are you kidding me? SMH.


Yup an anti-air mine is the last thing is game needed. I hope it's only available in NS because i'll just stick to semi flying in second assault. Since well haha you can't really fly and be effective in this game anyway. Or no where near the extent of BF2. There is no evasion of AA, AA is incredibly OP, Counter measures work 50% of the time, delayed incoming missile signal, air isn't fast enough once counter measures are up to retreat, etc. etc. I could go on but it renders air effectively useless. When is the last time anyone had a moment in this game like BF2 where a jet or heli actually came in on request for support and got rid of a tank for a squad? I've never had one of those moments in BF3 or BF4. Had them all the time in BF2.

They are basically adding things/features to the game just to say they've delivered content. We don't need the mini HE grenade launcher either, or a semi-auto 338. They've yet to balance hardcore mode sniping is like playing counter strike put an 8x and canted iron sights and run and gun. DMRs need to be nerfed so when people start to spam like they do the hits don't even register or they should implement a great deal of recoil. The game is fun don't get me wrong but given how this game is going it might be my last BF for a while. This is coming from a person who has owned every BF to date.


----------



## Thoth420

Cmon guys...I mean Napoleon was a military leader but I think we are getting of topic....gosh









Also what is an Anti Air Mine? I feel like watching this video may make my brain explode from stupidity.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Hey you should love it based on your avatar! But, yeah, sorry.

I would also like to see more explanation of the "anti air mine". Can't watch the vid now.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Cmon guys...I mean Napoleon was a military leader but I think we are getting of topic....gosh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also what is an Anti Air Mine? I feel like watching this video may make my brain explode from stupidity.


The video doesn't show it in use, but I'm assuming it's something like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggiEKLbQQTw

Quote:


> The Russian AHM, rather than employ a 'bouncing betty' methodology (using a microcharge to eject to a matching height) is acoustically pointed, on-mount, and then explode directly with an IR sensor to fire the 3km/sec EFP up to a target height of 200m.


Found here: http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread191781/pg1


----------



## Aparition

Anti-Air mines do exist.

http://www.google.com/patents/USH1011

Ninjaed!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Yup an anti-air mine is the last thing is game needed. I hope it's only available in NS because i'll just stick to semi flying in second assault. Since well haha you can't really fly and be effective in this game anyway. Or no where near the extent of BF2. There is no evasion of AA, AA is incredibly OP, Counter measures work 50% of the time, delayed incoming missile signal, air isn't fast enough once counter measures are up to retreat, etc. etc. I could go on but it renders air effectively useless. When is the last time anyone had a moment in this game like BF2 where a jet or heli actually came in on request for support and got rid of a tank for a squad? I've never had one of those moments in BF3 or BF4. Had them all the time in BF2.
> 
> They are basically adding things/features to the game just to say they've delivered content. We don't need the mini HE grenade launcher either, or a semi-auto 338. They've yet to balance hardcore mode sniping is like playing counter strike put an 8x and canted iron sights and run and gun. DMRs need to be nerfed so when people start to spam like they do the hits don't even register or they should implement a great deal of recoil. The game is fun don't get me wrong but given how this game is going it might be my last BF for a while. This is coming from a person who has owned every BF to date.


I can totally relate mate - I remember BF2142 days, those days were glorious.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Cmon guys...I mean Napoleon was a military leader but I think we are getting of topic....gosh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also what is an Anti Air Mine? I feel like watching this video may make my brain explode from stupidity.


I personally would love to conquer the EU


----------



## Thoth420

Is it like a dumbfire limpet? Is that a magnet of some kind? Last thing this derpy game needs....thanks though I never heard of that before.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Is it like a dumbfire limpet? Is that a magnet of some kind? Last thing this derpy game needs....thanks though I never heard of that before.


Basically a flechet explosive that uses sound proxy based on signature to detonate. Dunno how BF4 will do it but probably similar thing. Get to close to the ground and you explode.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Hey guys, just wanna throw this up there. What is the most stable carbine in the game? I'm using the ACE 52 CQB. Not sure if theres something with less recoil.
> 
> *edit: Hey CJston15....turn on your voip!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKU-12 carbine has just about the lowest recoil in the game. The SAR21 is another low recoil weapon.
> 
> As an added tip, run the AKU-12 in burst mode and you will crush others at medium to long range.
Click to expand...

Loving that gun, sooo easy to tap fire it. I'll have to try that burst mode though, might be more effective than tap firing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Not going to lie - utterly ******ed.
> When I read the boat thing - I thought, that would be cool.
> Saw the video from Jack....and what on earth were they thinking!? Yet again DICE not actually playing their games!
> Who is going to spend literally 2 mins knifing their boats back to the water? Seriously? Are you kidding me? SMH.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup an anti-air mine is the last thing is game needed. I hope it's only available in NS because i'll just stick to semi flying in second assault. Since well haha you can't really fly and be effective in this game anyway. Or no where near the extent of BF2. There is no evasion of AA, AA is incredibly OP, Counter measures work 50% of the time, delayed incoming missile signal, air isn't fast enough once counter measures are up to retreat, etc. etc. I could go on but it renders air effectively useless. When is the last time anyone had a moment in this game like BF2 where a jet or heli actually came in on request for support and got rid of a tank for a squad? I've never had one of those moments in BF3 or BF4. Had them all the time in BF2.
> 
> They are basically adding things/features to the game just to say they've delivered content. We don't need the mini HE grenade launcher either, or a semi-auto 338. They've yet to balance hardcore mode sniping is like playing counter strike put an 8x and canted iron sights and run and gun. DMRs need to be nerfed so when people start to spam like they do the hits don't even register or they should implement a great deal of recoil. The game is fun don't get me wrong but given how this game is going it might be my last BF for a while. This is coming from a person who has owned every BF to date.
Click to expand...

I played Golmud railway a few times yesterday, chose the stinger most of the time. Popped so many choppers, I don't know if they were just all noob pilots or what but most of the time I got a hit on them. I really didn't even see that many people using flares, and only a few had ECM jammer, which on that big open map is fairly useless as well...

It was just me throwing so many missiles out and making "critical damage" hits, but if there were even 2 people shooting into the sky all the time, all the choppers would just be totally screwed.


----------



## BleepyEvans

about 2 minutes after saying this game is getting better ...


----------



## pc-illiterate

do we have a ts3 server? if not i can run 1 on my spare pc. it has pretty much nothing on it. just sitting in a corner collecting dust.

@BleepyEvans the driver crashed with 99% probability that the overclock isnt stable.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Basically a flechet explosive that uses sound proxy based on signature to detonate. Dunno how BF4 will do it but probably similar thing. Get to close to the ground and you explode.


Cheers


----------



## BleepyEvans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> do we have a ts3 server? if not i can run 1 on my spare pc. it has pretty much nothing on it. just sitting in a corner collecting dust.
> 
> @BleepyEvans the driver crashed with 99% probability that the overclock isnt stable.


I havent overclocked my GPU.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> do we have a ts3 server? if not i can run 1 on my spare pc. it has pretty much nothing on it. just sitting in a corner collecting dust.
> 
> @BleepyEvans the driver crashed with 99% probability that the overclock isnt stable.


we do already but all TOS crap etc apply to it, so I just stick to in game VOIP


----------



## RagingCain

*VERSION 4.1 RELEASED! (Perfectionist Edition)*

*Download*:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/84v4snq7bq0tm6k/BF4_Frame_Time_Analyzer_v4.1.zip
*Note: As far as I have know I have made this completely international.*

*Changes*:

Queries created, find out the info for your FPS or ms Frame Time on your own.
No percentages above 100%, logic corrected to handle throwing out rows of data.
Performance Graphs! Very cool plot points based on thresholds assign by user. Screenshot above!
GUI Tweaks. It was getting a bit messy, so I cleaned it up.
4.1: More GUI Tweaks, added a few labels to things not so intuitive.
4.1: Chart / User Titles apply to both types of graphs I tried to further separate them so it didn't appear linked to only one type of graph.
4.1: FPS band section label "Yellow" renamed to "Median". Functionality to be add at a later date.
4.1: Fixed Charts mysteriously adding a -1 to all X-Axis graphs. Very odd behavior indeed.
*Another Announcement*:
I have started my own website, I will be pushing my development on to it as well as most of my technical experience. I will post updates and such but will probably host downloads and information from my site.

http://www.bytemedev.com/


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> we do already but all TOS crap etc apply to it, so I just stick to in game VOIP


Ugh....if I get into this game and playing with you guys....probably going to rent a Mumble server. Assuming people will use it...even if it ends up being for another game. That in game is so bad


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> *VERSION 4.1 RELEASED! (Perfectionist Edition)*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Download*:
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/84v4snq7bq0tm6k/BF4_Frame_Time_Analyzer_v4.1.zip
> *Note: As far as I have know I have made this completely international.*
> 
> *Changes*:
> 
> Queries created, find out the info for your FPS or ms Frame Time on your own.
> No percentages above 100%, logic corrected to handle throwing out rows of data.
> Performance Graphs! Very cool plot points based on thresholds assign by user. Screenshot above!
> GUI Tweaks. It was getting a bit messy, so I cleaned it up.
> 4.1: More GUI Tweaks, added a few labels to things not so intuitive.
> 4.1: Chart / User Titles apply to both types of graphs I tried to further separate them so it didn't appear linked to only one type of graph.
> 4.1: FPS band section label "Yellow" renamed to "Median". Functionality to be add at a later date.
> 4.1: Fixed Charts mysteriously adding a -1 to all X-Axis graphs. Very odd behavior indeed.
> *Another Announcement*:
> I have started my own website, I will be pushing my development on to it as well as most of my technical experience. I will post updates and such but will probably host downloads and information from my site.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bytemedev.com/


I like the name!


----------



## CJston15

I already have a Teamspeak 3 server hosted on my WSE2012 box at home that runs 24/7. Everyone is more than welcome to use it...

Server: 66.61.36.162:9987


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Saw this online - couldn't agree more (only change in the below would be BF2142 knifing system) - this would be the ULTIMATE BF:
http://www.mordorhq.com/showthread.php?14378-If-you-could-make-your-own-BF-game-how-would-it-be&p=295082#post295082


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Lets "forget" about mod tools and put netcode stuff aside.
> 
> What would you bring back from old BF games, what would you keep from BF3/4 and what would you remove/add/tweak?
> 
> BF4 graphics;
> BF4 Levolution (not the ******ed and mostly useless events, but the other stuff like turning off lights, etc etc)
> BF4 Spectator Mode (with better latency and tweaked collision so that the spectator could clip through solid objects) and no need to re-start the damn game to change from spec to player and vice-versa;
> BF4 Leveldesign in terms of vertical gameplay;
> BF4 Score system (with tweaks to score for transporting players and more importance to other teamplay actions);
> BF4 Suppression (but the center of the screen would not become blurred at all, instead the sound would start to fade away and hud elements would start to disappear when under heavy suppression [like crossair, minimap, health value etc);
> BF3 Only Back Knife takedowns BUT you could counter those too, but there would be no invulnerability, players could shoot at you and kill you at any time);
> BFBC2 Weapon Feel;
> BFBC2 Destruction;
> BFBC2 Sound;
> BFBC2 movement + being able to side-straff when moving forward (also no vaulting bull****);
> BFBC2 Damage Model but with a higher headshot multiplier;
> BFBC2 Headshot sound;
> BF2142 Titan mode;
> BF2 Vehicle Physics (but no jet bomb rape);
> BF2 Classes;
> BF2 Squad Sizes;
> BF2 Squad Leader;
> BF2 Battlerecorder improved so it would record first person perspective and/or could record POV only as well);
> BF2 Commander but the commander could not play as soldier, and no need to re-start the damn game to change from commander to player and vice-versa;
> BF2 Setting (no futuristic gadgets nor other no skill bull****);
> BF2 Conquest Oriented Level Design;
> BF2 HUD customization (+ ability to disable ALL 3D icons and/or change size/transparency of those 3D icons and tweak other HUD elements such as crosshair size, color, type, on/off);
> BF1942 Naval Warfare (sub-marines would be there too) + underwater warfare similar to "Arma 3";
> BF1942 Map Sizes;
> All new weapon handling with high recoil patterns with zero random deviation, new weapon handling variables such as weapon weight which will change reload times, ADS times, Hip Fire accuracy, time it takes to switch from the main weapon to the sidearm. Also each weapon would have its own spread patterns (just like counter-strike) and each attachment would affect each weapon in a specific unique way. Weapon weight and size would also change weapon stability.
> All new player movement variables, such as weapon equipped, player weight according to his/her loadout (ex: the more stuff the player carries around, the slower he moves);
> All new in-game character voice system: Automatic player shouting (ex: GRENAAAAAADE or "i'm getting my demize pushed in" would only be audible for team-mates, but comma-rose stuff would be audible to everyone (since the player himself chose to use that command);
> All new sound clues in-game, such as the magazine making a sound when it hits the ground after a reload, same thing with bullet casings hitting the ground, or throwing a med/ammo bag to the ground, charging shock paddles etc);
> Game Modes: Conquest Large, Titan, Rush, Obliteration (but no 3d icon all the time), Conquest Small, but all maps would be tweaked to fully support those game modes, not just make one map for conquest and vomit a buttload of untest game modes there);
> Also, no invulnerable stationary AA and no "out-of bounds" instead, players could not get in any vehicle inside the enemy base UNLESS they killed the pilot/driver first, but if the vehicles simply spawn there, players from the other team can't use them).


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Ugh....if I get into this game and playing with you guys....probably going to rent a Mumble server. Assuming people will use it...even if it ends up being for another game. That in game is so bad


Whats wrong with the in game VOIP? Sound quality-wise it sounds perfectly fine.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJston15*
> 
> I already have a Teamspeak 3 server hosted on my WSE2012 box at home that runs 24/7. Everyone is more than welcome to use it...
> 
> Server: 66.61.36.162:9987


Cheers


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BleepyEvans*
> 
> I havent overclocked my GPU.


no idea then. that is always the pop-up when the driver crashes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> we do already but all TOS crap etc apply to it, so I just stick to in game VOIP


in-game voip works within the squad only. we need to be able to talk to multiple squads simultaneously if ocn plans to roll a server. i have also not been able to find the ocn ts3 server on different occasions.

on a private ts server, ToS doesnt apply. we have a few different people here who could host a server for the ocn bf4 platoon. i have no idea why anyone pays for a ts or any other voip program. its as smart as using skype to game. im playing a video game with some buddies not talking to my granny. oh well, personal opinions...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Whats wrong with the in game VOIP? Sound quality-wise it sounds perfectly fine.


I personally have no problems if you ask me.
I prefer it over TS in fact. Only limitation is that you're limited to 5 people ONLY in a squad, whereas with TS you can have more than 5 people talking.
But it has been a little rare having 5+ people (especially in the same team) from OCN playing at once.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> no idea then. that is always the pop-up when the driver crashes.
> in-game voip works within the squad only. we need to be able to talk to multiple squads simultaneously if ocn plans to roll a server. i have also not been able to find the ocn ts3 server on different occasions.
> 
> on a private ts server, ToS doesnt apply. we have a few different people here who could host a server for the ocn bf4 platoon. i have no idea why anyone pays for a ts or any other voip program. its as smart as using skype to game. im playing a video game with some buddies not talking to my granny. oh well, personal opinions...


I use skype primarily to game now, seeing as I've been single for over 2 years now lol. (Used to use it primarily to talk to my GF)


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> I like the name!


Thanks!

It matches my personality very much.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Platoon feedback from me to DICE:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2979150493869309946/


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> hmmm very odd for him to say that - size has absolutely no correlation with being introvert or extrovert. It more so depends on the level of confidence of the person.
> 
> I personally feel I lack confidence in real life, but due to YouTube and my actual exposure on the internet, I've become much more "open" and furthermore had my eyes more open than I did before.


Lol, I meant no offense whatsoever. I was just stating that "smaller" people are usually the loudest. I find no issues with your personality or level of enthusiasm.

I find your exuberance to be refreshing, and it helps to drive excitement and debate in this forum.

*hugs*


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Lol, I meant no offense whatsoever. I was just stating that "smaller" people are usually the loudest. I find no issues with your personality or level of enthusiasm.
> 
> I find your exuberance to be refreshing, and it helps to drive excitement and debate in this forum.
> 
> *hugs*


haha - I wouldn't say "smaller people are usually the loudest" - in fact I would say the opposite - but this really depends in the society you've been brought up in and furthermore the influences said person has had.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I played Golmud railway a few times yesterday, chose the stinger most of the time. Popped so many choppers, I don't know if they were just all noob pilots or what but most of the time I got a hit on them. I really didn't even see that many people using flares, and only a few had ECM jammer, which on that big open map is fairly useless as well...
> 
> It was just me throwing so many missiles out and making "critical damage" hits, but if there were even 2 people shooting into the sky all the time, all the choppers would just be totally screwed.


Which is my point air has been handicapped so much it's basically pointless. The only air that reliably works is an AC130.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Which is my point air has been handicapped so much it's basically pointless. The only air that reliably works is an AC130.


Then I guess you haven't been in the AC130 when "as soon as I spawned a jet took me down in seconds" thing yet lol


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Then I guess you haven't been in the AC130 when "as soon as I spawned a jet took me down in seconds" thing yet lol


Yeah,I've only been in there once, scored two kills and got shot down within 30 secs.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Yeah,I've only been in there once, scored two kills and got shot down within 30 secs.


Surprise....motherlover


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Then I guess you haven't been in the AC130 when "as soon as I spawned a jet took me down in seconds" thing yet lol


Yes but you can support and kill effectively for a decent amount of time. It takes a bit of damage to get shot down too. I've gone on some streaks with the 105.


----------



## Baasha

Just bought Premium. Better be worth it or as at least as much fun as BF3 Premium.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Just bought Premium. Better be worth it or as at least as much fun as BF3 Premium.


I personally think it is worth it, just my two cents though


----------



## DuckKnuckle

New update.



800MB update live


----------



## Unknownm

yawn and now it's finished


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> New update.
> 
> 
> 
> 800MB update live


Can't wait to see what they broke this time.

800MB, maybe Naval Strike content also?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Can't wait to see what they broke this time.
> 
> 800MB, maybe Naval Strike content also?


Wasn't Second Assault over 1GB though when it released?


----------



## Ghost12

Today is a good day, the staff shell fixed and the damage nerfed, the Magnum firing delay removed and a 3x scope in the veteran battlepack, I honestly can not wait to play when the servers find stabilty.


----------



## EliteReplay

Patch notes

March 4 PC Game Update Notes
-Several crash fixes and stability improvements
-Fixed an issue with data re-sending that was causing rubber banding on some servers
-Increased the maximum rank to 120
-Fixed an issue with the kill camera triggering before game client would display the last portion of damage being dealt, giving players the impression that they died too early
-Fixed issue with blood effects, damage indicators, and health bar updates in the HUD being out of sync. This issue meant that players would sometimes miss information about being shot at, or get the impression of too few hits occurring for the amount of bullets that hit.
-Tweaked the speed, dispersion, and re-arm duration of the IFV and MBT projectiles
-Tweaked timing for how long the kill feed stays on screen
-Fixed an issue where the message "Joining Server" sometimes didn't appear when the user tried to join the server
-Added default player slots to server browser filters
-Fix for an issue on Silk Road where players could deform the terrain to create a big, water-filled hole
-Fix for a bug that occurred with the end-of-round camera if the player was in the bomber in China Rising
-Fix for an issue on Rogue Transmission where it was impossible to capture a flag while riding the quad bike
-Prevented players from interacting with an M-COM on Siege of Shanghai after it had been destroyed
-Fixed an issue where audio for disarming M-COMs could get stuck in an infinite loop
-Added minimap details for missing carriers in Rush on Paracel Storm and Hainan Resort
-Fix for an exploit that would allow players to shoot two tank shells with not enough delay between shots
-Removed a bug where squads would get split up when transitioning between Conquest and Air Superiority
-Fixed an issue where Defuse could get stuck in an unplayable state between rounds
-Removed a bug that would cause players to sometimes get stuck in the killcam after having been killed
-Fixed an issue with revive icon not being grayed out in-game on map and minimap, when the player died after getting revived in Defuse
-General improvements and bug fixes for the Battledash and Mission create screens
-Fixed a bug where red laser dots would get stuck on textures
-Zoom dispersion fix. When zooming in while firing the dispersion did not lower to the new max value
-Fixed a bug where the enemy health always displayed as full in the kill-cam
-Fixed an issue in Defuse so killed bomb carrier can't plant a bomb in the next round without picking up a new bomb
-The MAV has been updated to prevent players from exploiting it
-Improved repair rates for vehicles with different base healths
-Tweaked volume balance and other ambiance parameters on the majority of base game and China Rising maps
-Improved the track vehicles wheel friction so vehicles don't get stuck at relatively minor hills
-Fixed an issue with faulty zoom levels that occurred when using click to zoom in. While sprinting and zooming, will mess up the zoom levels, from hip to zoom.
-Improved boat physics and handling, including implementation of a system that lets players push stuck boats back in the water

SPECTATOR MODE
-Fix for the EMP/Proxy Attack effects being visible in Spectator Mode
-Removed the black screen that was visible when switching between cameras and players in Spectator Mode
-Removed squad colors in Spectator Mode, now only the red and blue team colors are visible
-Decreased the user interface clutter in Spectator Mode by removing health pack, ammo pack and revive icons
-Tweaked the 1st person view in Spectator Mode so that spectators now see exactly what players see and nothing else
-Added a functionality in Spectator Mode so that, when going into Freecam from 1st or 3rd person mode, the first static freecam will be moved to behind the previously spectated player
-Added the possibility in Spectator Mode to 'fire' at a player from Freecam to go into 1st person view of that player
-Spectators can now see which player on the scoreboard that carries the bomb in the Obliteration and Defuse game modes

NOTE: For in-depth details on all the balancing tweaks below, head to our "Balancing BF4" articles [blogs.battlefield.com].

GRENADE TWEAKS
-Increased the number of M84 FLASHBANG and HAND FLARES the player can carry from 2 to 3.
-Increased the effect of M84 FLASHBANG grenades on friendly and enemy players.
-Increased the maximum damage for the RGO from 67 to 80, however reduced the range of explosion.
-Reduced the visual and audio effect for the detonation of the V40 Mini to highlight its smaller blast when compared to other grenades. Decreased the maximum damage from 80 to 60, and decreased the range at which maximum damage is applied.

PISTOL TWEAKS
-Increased the aimed accuracy of the M1911 to make it a viable choice once the COMPACT 45 has been unlocked.
-Increased the close range damage of the M1911, QSZ-92, FN57, CZ-75 and COMPACT 45.
-Reduced the delay between pressing the trigger and the bullet firing for the M412 REX and .44 MAGNUM.
-Increased the magazine capacity of the QSZ-92 to 20 rounds. Additionally reduced the recoil of the QSZ-92 to give it a clear difference from the FN57.
-Corrected a small error with the COMPACT 45 accuracy when crouched or prone.

WEAPON TWEAKS
-Increased the damage of all DMRs across all ranges. Additionally, reduced the penalty to accuracy for sustained DMR fire, allowing more rapid follow up shots in combat. We will continue to monitor the effectiveness of DMRs in combat, and determine if additional action is needed to make DMRs a viable mid to long range weapon.
-Increased the accuracy of pump action shotguns (870 MCS, HAWK 12g, SPAS-12, and UTS 15) while on the move and aiming.
-Reduced the long range damage of the MTAR to bring it in line with the rest of the Carbines.
-Adjusted the way inaccuracy is handled when transitioning from Hip fire to Aimed fire.
-The Heavy Barrel's Accuracy bonus now also applies on the move, at a reduced bonus. This should give the Heavy Barrel a wider role for players who desire accuracy while aimed in all situations.
-Synchronized the timing of the aim down the sights animation of sniper rifles with their ability to fire with full accuracy. Players no longer need to wait for additional time after the aiming animation plays to get accurate shots. There is still a delay to achieve full accuracy, so Quick Scoping is still not possible.
-The SRS bolt action time has been tweaked and the rate of fire has been lowered
-The GOL bolt action time has been tweaked
-The muzzle velocity for the MP7 has been reduced
-The MTAR21 muzzle velocity has been reduced
-Updated the handling of the 1x scopes for Type95B1, A91, SteyrAug, SAR21, QBZ951, FAMAS, UTAS, MTAR, L85A2, and F2000
-Updated rate of fire for the RGP7 and NLAW

VEHICLE TWEAKS
-Reduced the total amount of missiles carried by the Mobile Anti-Aircraft vehicles from 6 to 4.
-Reduced the velocity of the MAA's default 20MM CANNON from 1200m/s to 800m/s to match the 30MM CANNON.
-Reduced the physical impact of all Anti-Aircraft missiles to prevent helicopters from flipping uncontrollably when hit. The damage values have not been changed.
-Reduced the cone in which ACTIVE RADAR missiles search for targets, making them require a higher level of skill in predicting where a target will be when the missile is fired.
-Increased the direct damage done by the Attack Helicopter's gunner cannon. The gunner will be better able to assist the pilot in taking down vehicle targets with this change.
-Increased the direct hit damage of the Zuni Rockets for Attack Helicopters. The rate of fire of these rockets combined with their smaller magazine pool made them a poor choice over the other two rocket types.
-Reduced the splash damage and maximum splash damage range of the Scout Helicopter 25MM CANNONS.
-Reduced the "intelligence" of the MBT LAW missiles, requiring the player to aim the missile closer to their target before the smart projectile will activate. Additionally, the MBT LAW now reloads slightly slower. Finally, a bug where the MBT LAW would pass through an ACTIVE PROTECTION shield has been fixed.
-Fixed an issue where ACTIVE PROTECTION and the MP-APS did not properly stop 12G FRAG rounds.
-Reduced the range where the M2 SLAM will do maximum damage to vehicles from 6M to 3M. The range was deemed to be too large, making the M2 SLAM far superior to the M15 AT MINE.
-Reduced the damage the STAFF shell does to all targets by 25%. This should balance the ease of use of the STAFF shell with its damage potential.


----------



## The-racer

NOOOOOOOO!!!!
Not my beloved STAFF-chell!!!!


----------



## Ghost12

Increased the damage of all DMRs across all ranges. Additionally, reduced the penalty to accuracy for sustained DMR fire

This is ridicuolus imo, so basically just spam them in close range which is not what they are meant for.


----------



## Morton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Increased the damage of all DMRs across all ranges. Additionally, reduced the penalty to accuracy for sustained DMR fire
> 
> This is ridicuolus imo, so basically just spam them in close range which is not what they are meant for.


Agree'd, can't wait for someone to just be sat at the end of a corridor with a DMR obliterating anybody that walks through


----------



## Totally Dubbed

They're killing my SSD space.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Can't wait to see what they broke this time.
> 
> 800MB, maybe Naval Strike content also?


Hahahaha nahh.

For comparison, Second Assault was ~5.2GBs IIRC.


----------



## bluedevil

800mb of netcode fix?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> 800mb of netcode fix?


That would need to be 800 TB lol.


----------



## Thoth420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Patch notes
> 
> March 4 PC Game Update Notes
> -Several crash fixes and stability improvements
> -Fixed an issue with data re-sending that was causing rubber banding on some servers
> -Increased the maximum rank to 120
> -Fixed an issue with the kill camera triggering before game client would display the last portion of damage being dealt, giving players the impression that they died too early
> -Fixed issue with blood effects, damage indicators, and health bar updates in the HUD being out of sync. This issue meant that players would sometimes miss information about being shot at, or get the impression of too few hits occurring for the amount of bullets that hit.
> -Tweaked the speed, dispersion, and re-arm duration of the IFV and MBT projectiles
> -Tweaked timing for how long the kill feed stays on screen
> -Fixed an issue where the message "Joining Server" sometimes didn't appear when the user tried to join the server
> -Added default player slots to server browser filters
> -Fix for an issue on Silk Road where players could deform the terrain to create a big, water-filled hole
> -Fix for a bug that occurred with the end-of-round camera if the player was in the bomber in China Rising
> -Fix for an issue on Rogue Transmission where it was impossible to capture a flag while riding the quad bike
> -Prevented players from interacting with an M-COM on Siege of Shanghai after it had been destroyed
> -Fixed an issue where audio for disarming M-COMs could get stuck in an infinite loop
> -Added minimap details for missing carriers in Rush on Paracel Storm and Hainan Resort
> -Fix for an exploit that would allow players to shoot two tank shells with not enough delay between shots
> -Removed a bug where squads would get split up when transitioning between Conquest and Air Superiority
> -Fixed an issue where Defuse could get stuck in an unplayable state between rounds
> -Removed a bug that would cause players to sometimes get stuck in the killcam after having been killed
> -Fixed an issue with revive icon not being grayed out in-game on map and minimap, when the player died after getting revived in Defuse
> -General improvements and bug fixes for the Battledash and Mission create screens
> -Fixed a bug where red laser dots would get stuck on textures
> -Zoom dispersion fix. When zooming in while firing the dispersion did not lower to the new max value
> -Fixed a bug where the enemy health always displayed as full in the kill-cam
> -Fixed an issue in Defuse so killed bomb carrier can't plant a bomb in the next round without picking up a new bomb
> -The MAV has been updated to prevent players from exploiting it
> -Improved repair rates for vehicles with different base healths
> -Tweaked volume balance and other ambiance parameters on the majority of base game and China Rising maps
> -Improved the track vehicles wheel friction so vehicles don't get stuck at relatively minor hills
> -Fixed an issue with faulty zoom levels that occurred when using click to zoom in. While sprinting and zooming, will mess up the zoom levels, from hip to zoom.
> -Improved boat physics and handling, including implementation of a system that lets players push stuck boats back in the water
> 
> SPECTATOR MODE
> -Fix for the EMP/Proxy Attack effects being visible in Spectator Mode
> -Removed the black screen that was visible when switching between cameras and players in Spectator Mode
> -Removed squad colors in Spectator Mode, now only the red and blue team colors are visible
> -Decreased the user interface clutter in Spectator Mode by removing health pack, ammo pack and revive icons
> -Tweaked the 1st person view in Spectator Mode so that spectators now see exactly what players see and nothing else
> -Added a functionality in Spectator Mode so that, when going into Freecam from 1st or 3rd person mode, the first static freecam will be moved to behind the previously spectated player
> -Added the possibility in Spectator Mode to 'fire' at a player from Freecam to go into 1st person view of that player
> -Spectators can now see which player on the scoreboard that carries the bomb in the Obliteration and Defuse game modes
> 
> NOTE: For in-depth details on all the balancing tweaks below, head to our "Balancing BF4" articles [blogs.battlefield.com].
> 
> GRENADE TWEAKS
> -Increased the number of M84 FLASHBANG and HAND FLARES the player can carry from 2 to 3.
> -Increased the effect of M84 FLASHBANG grenades on friendly and enemy players.
> -Increased the maximum damage for the RGO from 67 to 80, however reduced the range of explosion.
> -Reduced the visual and audio effect for the detonation of the V40 Mini to highlight its smaller blast when compared to other grenades. Decreased the maximum damage from 80 to 60, and decreased the range at which maximum damage is applied.
> 
> PISTOL TWEAKS
> -Increased the aimed accuracy of the M1911 to make it a viable choice once the COMPACT 45 has been unlocked.
> -Increased the close range damage of the M1911, QSZ-92, FN57, CZ-75 and COMPACT 45.
> -Reduced the delay between pressing the trigger and the bullet firing for the M412 REX and .44 MAGNUM.
> -Increased the magazine capacity of the QSZ-92 to 20 rounds. Additionally reduced the recoil of the QSZ-92 to give it a clear difference from the FN57.
> -Corrected a small error with the COMPACT 45 accuracy when crouched or prone.
> 
> WEAPON TWEAKS
> -Increased the damage of all DMRs across all ranges. Additionally, reduced the penalty to accuracy for sustained DMR fire, allowing more rapid follow up shots in combat. We will continue to monitor the effectiveness of DMRs in combat, and determine if additional action is needed to make DMRs a viable mid to long range weapon.
> -Increased the accuracy of pump action shotguns (870 MCS, HAWK 12g, SPAS-12, and UTS 15) while on the move and aiming.
> -Reduced the long range damage of the MTAR to bring it in line with the rest of the Carbines.
> -Adjusted the way inaccuracy is handled when transitioning from Hip fire to Aimed fire.
> -The Heavy Barrel's Accuracy bonus now also applies on the move, at a reduced bonus. This should give the Heavy Barrel a wider role for players who desire accuracy while aimed in all situations.
> -Synchronized the timing of the aim down the sights animation of sniper rifles with their ability to fire with full accuracy. Players no longer need to wait for additional time after the aiming animation plays to get accurate shots. There is still a delay to achieve full accuracy, so Quick Scoping is still not possible.
> -The SRS bolt action time has been tweaked and the rate of fire has been lowered
> -The GOL bolt action time has been tweaked
> -The muzzle velocity for the MP7 has been reduced
> -The MTAR21 muzzle velocity has been reduced
> -Updated the handling of the 1x scopes for Type95B1, A91, SteyrAug, SAR21, QBZ951, FAMAS, UTAS, MTAR, L85A2, and F2000
> -Updated rate of fire for the RGP7 and NLAW
> 
> VEHICLE TWEAKS
> -Reduced the total amount of missiles carried by the Mobile Anti-Aircraft vehicles from 6 to 4.
> -Reduced the velocity of the MAA's default 20MM CANNON from 1200m/s to 800m/s to match the 30MM CANNON.
> -Reduced the physical impact of all Anti-Aircraft missiles to prevent helicopters from flipping uncontrollably when hit. The damage values have not been changed.
> -Reduced the cone in which ACTIVE RADAR missiles search for targets, making them require a higher level of skill in predicting where a target will be when the missile is fired.
> -Increased the direct damage done by the Attack Helicopter's gunner cannon. The gunner will be better able to assist the pilot in taking down vehicle targets with this change.
> -Increased the direct hit damage of the Zuni Rockets for Attack Helicopters. The rate of fire of these rockets combined with their smaller magazine pool made them a poor choice over the other two rocket types.
> -Reduced the splash damage and maximum splash damage range of the Scout Helicopter 25MM CANNONS.
> -Reduced the "intelligence" of the MBT LAW missiles, requiring the player to aim the missile closer to their target before the smart projectile will activate. Additionally, the MBT LAW now reloads slightly slower. Finally, a bug where the MBT LAW would pass through an ACTIVE PROTECTION shield has been fixed.
> -Fixed an issue where ACTIVE PROTECTION and the MP-APS did not properly stop 12G FRAG rounds.
> -Reduced the range where the M2 SLAM will do maximum damage to vehicles from 6M to 3M. The range was deemed to be too large, making the M2 SLAM far superior to the M15 AT MINE.
> -Reduced the damage the STAFF shell does to all targets by 25%. This should balance the ease of use of the STAFF shell with its damage potential.






Cheers!


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Increased the damage of all DMRs across all ranges. Additionally, reduced the penalty to accuracy for sustained DMR fire, allowing more rapid follow up shots in combat.


Uh oh... Let the SKS noobs rain molten lead upon the heads of the expected.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Increased the damage of all DMRs across all ranges. Additionally, reduced the penalty to accuracy for sustained DMR fire, allowing more rapid follow up shots in combat.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh... Let the SKS noobs rain molten lead upon the heads of the expected.
Click to expand...

I will still eat them all for breakfeast with my SSR-61.

One shot, one, or more, kill(s).


----------



## BleepyEvans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> They're killing my SSD space.


Ditto. The question is, do I install the updates, or go buy a new SSD.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> I will still eat them all for breakfeast with my SSR-61.
> 
> One shot, one, or more, kill(s).


XD yeah, you show em!


----------



## jdstock76

Finally getting used to recon. Is the F2000 as BA as it appears? Sheesh. LoL


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> 800mb of netcode fix?
> 
> 
> 
> That would need to be 800 TB lol.
Click to expand...

Lmao


----------



## RagingCain

Wow I have been banned from Anandtech Forums for posting BF4 - Frame Time Analyzer over there. With their own link to download and a link here to my OCN thread just in case they need info or maybe get in touch with me.

A free program, for free, for helping gamers analyze their frame rates, and the only way I know of other than spreadsheet for Mantle users.

I get this:


After posting my latest update to the software.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Increased the damage of all DMRs across all ranges. Additionally, reduced the penalty to accuracy for sustained DMR fire
> 
> This is ridicuolus imo, so basically just spam them in close range which is not what they are meant for.


I use DMRs quite a bit and find the damage increase to be ridiculous. The DMRs are fine as is. Now, they likely be OP. I'll still use them, but I don't understand Dices logic here. I don't want easy kills!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BleepyEvans*
> 
> Ditto. The question is, do I install the updates, or go buy a new SSD.


Update it, but then buy yourself a 1tb hdd .Then install bf4 on there. Granted it will load up slower, but you'll have tons of space for games alike. I have a 3tb baracuda ,all my other games are installed on it, apart from bf4. I think I've got over 200gb of games right now
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Wow I have been banned from Anandtech Forums for posting BF4 - Frame Time Analyzer over there. With their own link to download and a link here to my OCN thread just in case they need info or maybe get in touch with me.
> 
> A free program, for free, for helping gamers analyze their frame rates, and the only way I know of other than spreadsheet for Mantle users.
> 
> I get this:
> 
> 
> After posting my latest update to the software.


screw those noobs. They're missing out, stupid to have done that. Your program is amazing


----------



## BleepyEvans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Update it, but then buy yourself a 1tb hdd .Then install bf4 on there. Granted it will load up slower, but you'll have tons of space for games alike. I have a 3tb baracuda ,all my other games are installed on it, apart from bf4. I think I've got over 200gb of games right now


I have a 1TB HDD at the moment, with a 120GB SSD, but I installed BF4 on the SSD because I like how quickly it loads up the games, im always one of the first in the game


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BleepyEvans*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Update it, but then buy yourself a 1tb hdd .Then install bf4 on there. Granted it will load up slower, but you'll have tons of space for games alike. I have a 3tb baracuda ,all my other games are installed on it, apart from bf4. I think I've got over 200gb of games right now
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 1TB HDD at the moment, with a 120GB SSD, but I installed BF4 on the SSD because I like how quickly it loads up the games, im always one of the first in the game
Click to expand...

I did the same thing, only on a 50GB SSD.... let's hope the game doesn't get too much bigger lol I have 11.6GB left after the latest patch!


----------



## sterik01

Sell it and go 250gb

I saw a Kingston 120gb under $90 on Newegg


----------



## Aparition

*-Fix for an issue on Silk Road where players could deform the terrain to create a big, water-filled hole* Why did I not know about this? This sounds awesome! Fishing hole!
*-Reduced the velocity of the MAA's default 20MM CANNON from 1200m/s to 800m/s to match the 30MM CANNON.* Pointless?
*-Fixed a bug where red laser dots would get stuck on textures* Yeah! good fix!








*-The muzzle velocity for the MP7 has been reduced* Boo sad fix


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> -Increased the damage of all DMRs across all ranges.


*REALLY!!!!!!*

That is the last thing needed. @#$%&


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> *REALLY!!!!!!*
> 
> That is the last thing needed. @#$%&


LOL I find it funny how many times this has been brought up in this thread already (including me). Who is requesting this stuff to be changed? How does that even level the playing field? *oh wait... nvm*.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> -Increased the damage of all DMRs across all ranges.
> 
> 
> 
> *REALLY!!!!!!*
> 
> That is the last thing needed. @#$%&
Click to expand...

Stick behind me brother, I will counter sniper those amateur snipers with any bolt action at my disposal!

That is, of course, after I repair another failed water pump in my rig. Which I have to save up for and buy it and a new dual pump housed reservoir because the old one is whats killing my pumps.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Stick behind me brother, I will counter sniper those amateur snipers with any bolt action at my disposal!
> 
> That is, of course, after I repair another failed water pump in my rig. Which I have to save up for and buy it and a new dual pump housed reservoir because the old one is whats killing my pumps.


My thoughts exactly.... Something cracks me up about dmr's.... Kids will run through the entire mag, and miss every shot before I find them -> turn once and pop them in the head with the Gol.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Just bought Premium. Better be worth it or as at least as much fun as BF3 Premium.


Go open all those Gold and Premium Battlepacks...


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BleepyEvans*
> 
> Ditto. The question is, do I install the updates, or go buy a new SSD.


Buy an SSD and an HDD!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Sell it and go 250gb
> 
> I saw a Kingston 120gb under $90 on Newegg


Saw this. In the midst of planning a nice upgrade to my system.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> LOL I find it funny how many times this has been brought up in this thread already (including me). Who is requesting this stuff to be changed? How does that even level the playing field? *oh wait... nvm*.


Grrr the whole thing irritates me. This game already feels like a MMORPG like FF11, minus the crafting. Now thats add added damage to weapons that are clearly already OP. Makes the use of the Assault rifles and Carbines pointless. I think someone had a brain fart at EA. LoL

Don't get me wrong the more I play around with the game the more I enjoy it but it's kind of ridiculous at this point.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Go open all those Gold and Premium Battlepacks...


I think I had about 15 to open when I upgraded...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BleepyEvans*
> 
> I have a 1TB HDD at the moment, with a 120GB SSD, but I installed BF4 on the SSD because I like how quickly it loads up the games, im always one of the first in the game


Same here, love how fast it loads, but I won't low on mem for BF4.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> I did the same thing, only on a 50GB SSD.... let's hope the game doesn't get too much bigger lol I have 11.6GB left after the latest patch!


I have 12.5GB left lol!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Sell it and go 250gb
> 
> I saw a Kingston 120gb under $90 on Newegg


It isn't about space with an SSD - speed is important.
You could easily get a cheap 250GB SSD, but a 50GB SSD would out perform it.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> My thoughts exactly.... Something cracks me up about dmr's.... Kids will run through the entire mag, and miss every shot before I find them -> turn once and pop them in the head with the Gol.











I'm having a blast with my EMR and Heat scope and Flash Hider. Medium range in urban areas is where I find the DMR's shine.

Fun trick with the heat scope. Throw a Smoke grenade in the middle of the street. Sit on the grenade. Headshots everywhere!
Sniper scopes shine like a holy beacon of glimmering light, easily seen by the FLIR scope. The FLIR scope also has a built in range-finder so I generally don't miss once I get a bead on a sniper, unless they are at very long ranges.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a blast with my EMR and Heat scope and Flash Hider. Medium range in urban areas is where I find the DMR's shine.
> 
> Fun trick with the heat scope. Throw a Smoke grenade in the middle of the street. Sit on the grenade. Headshots everywhere!
> Sniper scopes shine like a holy beacon of glimmering light, easily seen by the FLIR scope. The FLIR scope also has a built in range-finder so I generally don't miss once I get a bead on a sniper, unless they are at very long ranges.










thx for the trick


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Same here, love how fast it loads, but I won't low on mem for BF4.
> *I have 12.5GB left lol!*
> It isn't about space with an SSD - speed is important.
> You could easily get a cheap 250GB SSD, but a 50GB SSD would out perform it.


You will run out of space, 3 dlc to go, maybe fit two plus patches.


----------



## MattGordon

Vet battlepacks finally out!


----------



## EVILNOK

You can unlock most Naval Strike weapons now as long as they don't require a Naval Strike map.


----------



## Ghost12

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joaQoaEbUb4#t=39

AA mine


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Patch notes
> -Increased the maximum rank to 120


Good... time to put my 100+ available Boosts to use finally...


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joaQoaEbUb4#t=39
> 
> AA mine


Eh... I mean we all were expecting that... but man I was hoping for something way more interesting than a mini-sam site.
That SR338 is TERRIBLE. Just awful! Why in all of everything did they add a cone spread to the firing rate? Why not just give it huge recoil?


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joaQoaEbUb4#t=39
> 
> AA mine


I want the LMG


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> My thoughts exactly.... Something cracks me up about dmr's.... Kids will run through the entire mag, and miss every shot before I find them -> turn once and pop them in the head with the Gol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a blast with my EMR and Heat scope and Flash Hider. Medium range in urban areas is where I find the DMR's shine.
> 
> Fun trick with the heat scope. Throw a Smoke grenade in the middle of the street. Sit on the grenade. Headshots everywhere!
> Sniper scopes shine like a holy beacon of glimmering light, easily seen by the FLIR scope. The FLIR scope also has a built in range-finder so I generally don't miss once I get a bead on a sniper, unless they are at very long ranges.
Click to expand...

Muahaha, now I know where to aim


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BleepyEvans*
> 
> I have a 1TB HDD at the moment, with a 120GB SSD, but I installed BF4 on the SSD because I like how quickly it loads up the games, im always one of the first in the game


1 TB SSD and 1 TB HDD(replaced with a 4GB Red soon).....thinking I should have gotten a hybrid drive for the main. Still never running out of space.









I saw the space BF4 was allegedly going to take and figure I might want a few large MMO's on the main drive as well...seeing the price difference between the 500 and 1 TB was almost a no brainer.


----------



## steelkevin

Hi,

Any idea how I can fit BF4 on my 64GB OS SSD x) ? It's somehow over half full (>40GB if I recall correctly, my rig is boxed up right now so can't be sure)...


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Any idea how I can fit BF4 on my 64GB OS SSD x) ? It's somehow over half full (>40GB if I recall correctly, my rig is boxed up right now so can't be sure)...


Disable windows backup on the SSD, move all pictures and other Users folders to the Hard Drive, disable Hibernation and Hybrid Hibernation which stores data on the SSD.
Search for Sean Webster on the forums, has a whole guide.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Disable windows backup on the SSD, move all pictures and other Users folders to the Hard Drive, disable Hibernation and Hybrid Hibernation which stores data on the SSD.
> Search for Sean Webster on the forums, has a whole guide.


Yeah a fantastic guide for sure.









Indexing, Prefetch and Superfetch as well.
Also shutting off or reducing Page File(which may not be a great idea where BF is concerned)
are all featured in there:

Win 7: http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds
Win 8: http://www.overclock.net/t/1240779/seans-windows-8-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Disable windows backup on the SSD, move all pictures and other Users folders to the Hard Drive, disable Hibernation and Hybrid Hibernation which stores data on the SSD.
> Search for *Sean Webster* on the forums, has a *whole guide*.


Thanks a lot. Completely forgot to follow his guide last time I re-installed windows !


----------



## Ghost12

Those AA mines will change the dynamic of maps dominated by the little bird, flood zone rooftop flags and silk road d flag come to mind.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Those AA mines will change the dynamic of maps dominated by the little bird, flood zone rooftop flags and silk road d flag come to mind.


It will be interesting. Once pilots know what to look for they look pretty easy to destroy.
This also plays into Recon use though as the MAV will obliterate AA mine spam.

MAV is very powerful.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joaQoaEbUb4#t=39
> 
> AA mine


beyond a joke! What the hell were they thinking AGAIN - for god sake DICE - now they're going to RE PATCH their crap game to balance it out again.
"What have they broken that they have to fix again?"
That was easy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> You will run out of space, 3 dlc to go, maybe fit two plus patches.


I know :/

Also:
I'm trying to copy and paste the emblem to the 2nd platoon, but keep getting this error - can anyone help me out? Wasted 30mins trying to solve this.



http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/platoons/view/1983869957823348705/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/platoons/view/3175256408840409945/


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> I want the LMG


I just unlocked it. Uploading a short vid now.


----------



## hamzta09

Have they fixed teh options menu crashing the game instantly no matter what kind of GPU you got?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Have they fixed teh options menu crashing the game instantly no matter what kind of GPU you got?


User error.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Have they fixed teh options menu crashing the game instantly no matter what kind of GPU you got?


Ummm .... is that a glitch? Guess I'm lucky.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Have they fixed teh options menu crashing the game instantly no matter what kind of GPU you got?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> User error.


Yeah that has never happened at all and I am in and out of the options like a madman. You say just opening it prompts a crash?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Yeah that has never happened at all and I am in and out of the options like a madman. You say just opening it prompts a crash?


you change display pictures faster than women change clothes


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> you change display pictures faster than women change clothes


Well Napoleon was just a joke.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Well Napoleon was just a joke.


haha


----------



## banging34hzs

Got my new Asus vg248qe........ have to RMA it since there is a minor crack in the screen....


----------



## EVILNOK

Here is a quick clip of the new LMG the AWS from the Naval Strike Swiss Cheese assignment:


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Yeah that has never happened at all and I am in and out of the options like a madman. You say just opening it prompts a crash?


https://www.google.se/search?q=battlefield+4+crash+option&oq=battlefield+4+crash+option&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i60j0.4095j0j7&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Here is a quick clip of the new LMG the AWS from the Naval Strike Swiss Cheese assignment:


looks like an m249 that deals less damage and has more recoil - am I mistaken in thinking that?
Put a scope on it and it should be better methinks


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> looks like an m249 that deals less damage and has more recoil - am I mistaken in thinking that?
> Put a scope on it and it should be better methinks


I don't have any unlocks for it yet. It feels a lot like the m249 and I'd almost say it is more accurate. It feels that way at least.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I don't have any unlocks for it yet. It feels a lot like the m249 and I'd almost say it is more accurate. It feels that way at least.


Can't wait to give it a whirl myself!


----------



## RagingCain

I haven't seen it mentioned at all but have you guys even seen Sym?

http://symthic.com/bf4-stats

m249 with compensator and ergo grip



All the supports/attach page:
http://symthic.com/bf4-accuracy-plots?c=support&a1=Compensator&a2=Ergo%2FVertical+grip


----------



## Erick Silver

We really need to get the "OCN Platoon Leader" (or Leaders) to start a Platoon thread for Platoon members only. This so we can nail down a TS3 server, Events and such could also be discussed and arranged.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> We really need to get the "OCN Platoon Leader" (or Leaders) to start a Platoon thread for Platoon members only. This so we can nail down a TS3 server, Events and such could also be discussed and arranged.


hmmm.. maybe you missed it but:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1470349/ocn-battlefield-4-bf4-platooon


----------



## Erick Silver

LOL I did miss it. Thanks!


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> I haven't seen it mentioned at all but have you guys even seen Sym?
> 
> http://symthic.com/bf4-stats
> 
> m249 with compensator and ergo grip


Mentioned in general or something specific to M249 you mean? Of course most of us "know of" Symthic I'd say. I also use their Better Battlelog plugin.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *banging34hzs*
> 
> Got my new Asus vg248qe........ have to RMA it since there is a minor crack in the screen....


Doh!


----------



## bluedevil

Still trying to decide what would be better for BF4.

Asus 144hz vg248qe 1080P 24"

or

Qnix QX2710 Evolution II 1440P 27"


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> I haven't seen it mentioned at all but have you guys even seen Sym?
> 
> http://symthic.com/bf4-stats
> 
> m249 with compensator and ergo grip
> 
> 
> 
> Mentioned in general or something specific to M249 you mean? Of course most of us "know of" Symthic I'd say. I also use their Better Battlelog plugin.
Click to expand...

Just general! I just kept in on topic with the current conversation


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Still trying to decide what would be better for BF4.
> 
> Asus 144hz vg248qe 1080P 24"
> 
> or
> 
> *Qnix QX2710 Evolution II 1440P 27"*


More screen > cancer inducing refresh rate


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Still trying to decide what would be better for BF4.
> 
> Asus 144hz vg248qe 1080P 24"
> 
> or
> 
> Qnix QX2710 Evolution II 1440P 27"


I have the vg248qe and I wish I had bought the qx2710.


----------



## Kuivamaa

New patch is a disaster for me. Straight crashes to desktop are back with a vengeance ,killcam is all over the place and TDM sound bug (where outro music kicks in at 100 and battle sounds go off) is back as well.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Still trying to decide what would be better for BF4.
> 
> Asus 144hz vg248qe 1080P 24"
> 
> or
> 
> Qnix QX2710 Evolution II 1440P 27"


from what I read the Qnix is a clear winner.
Forget about BF4 - think about the bigger picture (pun intended) - that's a 27" vs a 24" & 1080P vs 1440p & 144hz vs possible of 120hz OC.


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Still trying to decide what would be better for BF4.
> 
> Asus 144hz vg248qe 1080P 24"
> 
> or
> 
> Qnix QX2710 Evolution II 1440P 27"


I've got both a benq 144hz monitor and a korean 1440p display and I love my Korean panel so much more. The game looks so much more beautiful and vibrant.


----------



## bluedevil

The choice is now clear for me. QX2710 it is.


----------



## Krazee

Has anyone noticed on the assignments that it now reads "in a around" instead of "in a round" ???

ohh fail


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> The choice is now clear for me. QX2710 it is.


If I SLI my GTX680...I MIGHT get myself that very same panel.
We'll see


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I cannot recommend a QNIX enough; best hardware purchase I've made probably ever. Had mine since last May.

Sure 144Hz is awesome but 1080P is last decades' resolution, as far as I'm concerned. Also the additional screen real estate is more than just a bonus.


----------



## RagingCain

I have the QNIX myself (that exact model above) with one of the color profiles from the QNIX thread here.

Mine OCs to 112Hz with no artifacts, just a little less brightness.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> The choice is now clear for me. QX2710 it is.


It was a very difficult decision requiring great convincing.


----------



## Blackops_2

And there goes Air


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Is it me or is this a grammatical / spelling error?

I think they mean in a ROUND


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there goes Air


Lol should make for some easy points as Recon using the MAV, destroying all your equipments.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Lol should make for some easy points as Recon using the MAV, destroying all your equipments.


I don't use any of that stuff, wont be able to fly anymore though that's for sure. It's pretty impossible on an open map. Though i did have some good runs at firestorm yesterday with a friend in the Viper. Though if it weren't for buildings that i was ducking/diving behind we'd have been toast. It's basically a fire and retreat type of game for air now. Which is okay to an extent but i think the countermeasures and speed need to be beefed up. Trying to retreat with a chopper quickly is the equivalent of a penguin trying to fly it just feels broken/wrong. You have to really dive to gain and decent speed.

Also i wish DICE would look more into their gadgets that harris bipod on the AWS is on backwards. Harris bipods don't fold backwards they fold forward, less you the bipod turned around backwards on the weapon. Plus just looked awkward to see the legs between both humps of the dual drum mag. Though ingame it was right.

That new nade launcher will be banned in HC lol


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> If I SLI my GTX680...I MIGHT get myself that very same panel.
> We'll see


Yep. That and I have to do a GPU upgrade then. Looking at a Gigabyte R9 290 Windforce, but MS just announced DX12....so I dunno....


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> The choice is now clear for me. QX2710 it is.


Go to eBay. The X Star is the same thing and it's only $279.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

So I just hit level 111. The XP jump is insane. Also, first 111 maybe?











This is what my BL looks like now. Doesn't display my level.


----------



## Ghost12

They broke the live scoreboard again? joining games like a lottery


----------



## BleepyEvans

Anyone else not knowing who killed them?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> They broke the live scoreboard again? joining games like a lottery


It's not broken. I just went passed level 110 as they raised the cap for Naval Strike which hasn't been launched. I've also been using the new AR160 which is an absolute beast. Recoil is so easily controllable and does great in medium to long range. Managed to unlock the SW40 as well. Shoots quicker than the rex and downs a player in 3 hits.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> It's not broken. I just went passed level 110 as they raised the cap for Naval Strike which hasn't been launched. I've also been using the new AR160 which is an absolute beast. Recoil is so easily controllable and does great in medium to long range. Managed to unlock the SW40 as well. Shoots quicker than the rex and downs a player in 3 hits.


Score board has to do with levels? being able to see how advanced a game is before joining? how many tickets in and team balance etc? you misunderstood me lol


----------



## Thoth420

I own a 144 hz BenQ.....get the QNIX imo.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> So I just hit level 111. The XP jump is insane. Also, first 111 maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what my BL looks like now. Doesn't display my level.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Don't worry, common problem with BF's(happened in BC2 and BF3) after update, it will come back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I own a 144 hz BenQ.....get the QNIX imo.


I have the older version of the BenQ, XL2410T, really want to upgrade to 1440p 140Mhz, so you think the QNIX is the way to go? How is the picture quality with those, I wasn't that impressed with the BenQ.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Don't worry, common problem with BF's(happened in BC2 and BF3) after update, it will come back.
> I have the older version of the BenQ, XL2410T, really want to upgrade to 1440p 140Mhz, so you think the QNIX is the way to go? How is the picture quality with those, I wasn't that impressed with the BenQ.


Don't get me wrong it is a huge jump from crappy old 60 hz ASUS and there is literally like 0 tearing on the new display and it looks fantastic but 3 more inches and a higher reso would have been great.


----------



## keikei

Im on batlelog now. Jump in if you want.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Go to eBay. The X Star is the same thing and it's only $279.


That's what I am gonna do.


----------



## ihatelolcats

wasnt this already done?

-Synchronized the timing of the aim down the sights animation of sniper rifles with their ability to fire with full accuracy. Players no longer need to wait for additional time after the aiming animation plays to get accurate shots. There is still a delay to achieve full accuracy, so Quick Scoping is still not possible.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> wasnt this already done?
> 
> -Synchronized the timing of the aim down the sights animation of sniper rifles with their ability to fire with full accuracy. Players no longer need to wait for additional time after the aiming animation plays to get accurate shots. There is still a delay to achieve full accuracy, so Quick Scoping is still not possible.


I can tell you as of last week, no it hadn't be done, we still had to wait a good solid second after sights had rested to fire an accurate shot on the SRR-61.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> I can tell you as of last week, no it hadn't be done, we still had to wait a good solid second after sights had rested to fire an accurate shot on the SRR-61.


I concur with this. Had a really hard time with this last night until I figured out the trick.


----------



## moocowman

I'm really excited for Naval Strike. I knew they were going to bring back titan mode in some form and I really can't wait to play it. All of the new weapons look neat (I'm really happy to see a revolver that could actually be usable).

The AA mine looks like it may be a bit overpowered but I like that the grenade launcher takes all three grenades to kill and only has six grenades in total. I'll definitely have to wait and see how the mines turn out but I wouldn't mind seeing them limited to only being able to carry one at a time.

I really enjoy naval combat so I'm pretty eager to see how it's expanded upon. I really need to pick up premium pretty soon here.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Don't worry, common problem with BF's(happened in BC2 and BF3) after update, it will come back.
> I have the older version of the BenQ, XL2410T, really want to upgrade to 1440p 140Mhz, so you think the QNIX is the way to go? How is the picture quality with those, I wasn't that impressed with the BenQ.


120hz is about what one will do, maybe one in a million do 140hz.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> I can tell you as of last week, no it hadn't be done, we still had to wait a good solid second after sights had rested to fire an accurate shot on the SRR-61.
> 
> 
> 
> I concur with this. Had a really hard time with this last night until I figured out the trick.
Click to expand...

I absolutely hated the gun at first, second shot was terrible.

So I learned not to miss.

THEN, I learned about the animation not matching the guns level of readiness. I knew I wasn't crazy. Fire after 2 (counting in your head.)

Right now I am mastering head hunting, and non-scope attachments.... at least I would if my computer wasn't broken.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdsliJFZjNA
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Don't worry, common problem with BF's(happened in BC2 and BF3) after update, it will come back.
> I have the older version of the BenQ, XL2410T, really want to upgrade to 1440p 140Mhz, so you think the QNIX is the way to go? How is the picture quality with those, I wasn't that impressed with the BenQ.
> 
> 
> 
> 120hz is about what one will do, maybe one in a million do 140hz.
Click to expand...

I was an unlucky one, topped out at pretty much 110 Hz.

If you do find a refresh rate of 140MHz please do share!


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Stupid double post!


Did you try reduced LCD settings? Im clueless when it comes to setting it up with back door frontporch etc.. but using manual 120hz with reduced lcd it works great for me at 120hz.


----------



## EVILNOK

I equipped the underslung dart on the new AR160 rifle so I could work on the assignment for the new GL. Was the animation always this way for underslung weapons? I never really used them so I'm hoping this is some kind of bug. Noticed when I switch to the underslung it looks my arms are held way over my head. The new AR doesn't seem like a standout weapon. It feels a lot like the AUG to me.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Had the most epic trolling ever with raider (youtube guy)
Hahahaha we made the Anti-air mine go ballistic hahahaha


----------



## Erick Silver

So the new weapons are active right now? If so I can't wait to get home from work tonight


----------



## Ghost12

Wonder why my battlelog is not showing the new assignments, cant see the weapons shaded out either.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Wonder why my battlelog is not showing the new assignments, cant see the weapons shaded out either.


They never show up in battlelog this early but are unlockable and show at the end of round in game. For some reason they do it like this every time right before a new DLC.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> They never show up in battlelog this early but are unlockable and show at the end of round in game. For some reason they do it like this every time right before a new DLC.


Ah ok thanks.


----------



## Panzerfury

Whenever I die, or go out of the map area, i get a massive framedrop for a split second. Almost if the game stops the rendering when either happens. It's very short, but it's noticeable.

Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## MattGordon

Had a few great rounds just now with some OCNers. Turns out if your put a jeep into an elevator it just destroys itself and everyone in it...


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I equipped the underslung dart on the new AR160 rifle so I could work on the assignment for the new GL. Was the animation always this way for underslung weapons? I never really used them so I'm hoping this is some kind of bug. Noticed when I switch to the underslung it looks my arms are held way over my head. The new AR doesn't seem like a standout weapon. It feels a lot like the AUG to me.


It has to be a bug, toon seems as if he wants to smell his armpits.


----------



## keikei

Tdm 'no sound' bug is back.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Tdm 'no sound' bug is back.


yay! How many things can DICE break with each patch?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Tdm 'no sound' bug is back.


ho ho ho ho
classic


----------



## keikei

At this stage, i'm happy to have a 'stable' game.


----------



## Zakharov

New Assault Rifle is such a disappointment. Probably better off just using an AUG instead honestly.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> It has to be a bug, toon seems as if he wants to smell his armpits.


Nobody is here to please the likes of me but please call them a "model" or hell even "soldier". Something about "toon" really grinds my gears. 3D games are not animated. And it sounds like something for children.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Tdm 'no sound' bug is back.


While that is ridiculous and more of the same depressing and disturbing pattern I can't help but smirk because that's how much I hate TDM.


----------



## jdstock76

Anyone notice you get shot thru the floors on Metro in the buildings at A? Either someone was glitching or it's bugged. Doubt anyone was using a cheat.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Anyone notice you get shot thru the floors on Metro in the buildings at A? Either someone was glitching or it's bugged. Doubt anyone was using a cheat.


If its showing you someone on killcam its because its bugged right now. It will show the wrong person,weapon, etc etc. making it look like some guy in an unlikely location got you.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Nobody is here to please the likes of me but please call them a "model" or hell even "soldier". Something about "toon" really grinds my gears. 3D games are not animated. And it sounds like something for children.
> While that is ridiculous and more of the same depressing and disturbing pattern I can't help but smirk because that's how much I hate TDM.


Its not animated? Then what is CG?


----------



## Forceman

So nice of Dice to break the live scoreboard. Nothing I enjoy more than joining a game only to lose 5 seconds later 700-0.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Tdm 'no sound' bug is back.


That's great news!

Game mode should just not work at all, that would be even better


----------



## keiko1

Just loaded bf4 after patch to see if its playable yet ! nope role on titanfall!


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

I got my first RSOD... sadness lol


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> I got my first RSOD... sadness lol


Ive had many , many continuous hours of game play this time around and very happy with my w/blocked 290's running stock clocks and volts average of 170fps


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Ive had many , many continuous hours of game play this time around and very happy with my w/blocked 290's running stock clocks and volts average of 170fps


Yea other than that one rsod so far it's been running incredibly well. Some maps almost just straight peg 200fps most of the time @ 1440p lol. We got dat beast mode!

Do a frame file log of an entire match and post the results using raigingcains tool. I gotta get a couple more from a full match.


----------



## steelkevin

whoever was wondering whether he should get a 144Hz 1080p monitor or one of the 1440p Korean ones.

I was in your position not a month ago and I would've enjoyed better advice. I can not stress enough how bad the picture quality is. I would never watch a movie on the BenQ for instance. I got used to browsing on it but compared to my MBP's 720p monitor the colours are really bad.
I haven't been gaming all that much since I've bought the monitor and on a Fiber connection it was flawless and smoother than ever. On a not so good connection I would totally advise against a 144Hz monitor beause it simply won't feel good enough.

constant (min) 120fps is also much harder to run than 1440p with 60min. If I had to do it all over again I would get a Korean monitor (good thing I was able to get the BenQ brand new for like half of its value).


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> whoever was wondering whether he should get a 144Hz 1080p monitor or one of the 1440p Korean ones.
> 
> I was in your position not a month ago and I would've enjoyed better advice. I can not stress enough how bad the picture quality is. I would never watch a movie on the BenQ for instance. I got used to browsing on it but compared to my MBP's 720p monitor the colours are really bad.
> I haven't been gaming all that much since I've bought the monitor and on a Fiber connection it was flawless and smoother than ever. On a not so good connection I would totally advise against a 144Hz monitor beause it simply won't feel good enough.
> 
> constant (min) 120fps is also much harder to run than 1440p with 60min. If I had to do it all over again I would get a Korean monitor (good thing I was able to get the BenQ brand new for like half of its value).


Thanks for sharing your experience +rep


----------



## Totally Dubbed

You guys gotta watch this, it is hilarious:

*Battlefield 4 - Anti-Heli Mine madness with TheRA1DER / TheSkillClinic:*


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You guys gotta watch this, it is hilarious:
> 
> *Battlefield 4 - Anti-Heli Mine madness with TheRA1DER / TheSkillClinic:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Funny


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> So nice of Dice to break the live scoreboard. Nothing I enjoy more than joining a game only to lose 5 seconds later 700-0.










is there any part of the game that hasnt been broke at one point or another?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Its not animated? Then what is CG?


Animated as in drawn by hand.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there any part of the game that hasnt been broke at one point or another?


The payment system.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> whoever was wondering whether he should get a 144Hz 1080p monitor or one of the 1440p Korean ones.
> 
> I was in your position not a month ago and I would've enjoyed better advice. I can not stress enough how bad the picture quality is. I would never watch a movie on the BenQ for instance. I got used to browsing on it but compared to my MBP's 720p monitor the colours are really bad.
> I haven't been gaming all that much since I've bought the monitor and on a Fiber connection it was flawless and smoother than ever. On a not so good connection I would totally advise against a 144Hz monitor beause it simply won't feel good enough.
> 
> constant (min) 120fps is also much harder to run than 1440p with 60min. If I had to do it all over again I would get a Korean monitor (good thing I was able to get the BenQ brand new for like half of its value).


This is all very subjective. You prefer image quality over a smoother FPS gaming experience, which is fine, to each his own. Based on this I'm willing to bet you're not a highly competitive/semi Pro/Pro gamer. More likely you're a casual gamer.

I am a VERY competitive FPS gamer. My 144 Hz ASUS did not look great out of the box, but once calibrated it looks amazing. You might want to check the TFTcentral web site to see if they've reviewed and calibrated your Benq model. Personally I will NEVER go back to a 60 Hz panel. Once ASUS releases their ROG 27" gaming model (a 1440P 120Hz GSYNC monitor), I may switch over at that point.

Link: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/

See if they've reviewed your monitor and calibrate accordingly. You'll be a lot happier after that, most likely.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> This is all very subjective. You prefer image quality over a smoother FPS gaming experience, which is fine, to each his own. Based on this I'm willing to bet you're not a highly competitive/semi Pro/Pro gamer. More likely you're a casual gamer.
> 
> I am a VERY competitive FPS gamer. My 144 Hz ASUS did not look great out of the box, but once calibrated it looks amazing. You might want to check the TFTcentral web site to see if they've reviewed and calibrated your Benq model. *Personally I will NEVER go back to a 60 Hz panel.* Once ASUS releases their ROG 27" gaming model (a 1440P 120Hz GSYNC monitor), I may switch over at that point.
> 
> Link: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/
> 
> See if they've reviewed your monitor and calibrate accordingly. You'll be a lot happier after that, most likely.


This is how I feel, I am currently using a BenQ 120Hz XL2410T, and I want to upgrade to 1440p, but I don't want to lose 120Hz.

Still trying to decide what is the best option


----------



## EliteReplay

the thing is the asus monitor will cost a fortune... max i can pay for a monitor is $500 and thats already too much.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> This is how I feel, I am currently using a BenQ 120Hz XL2410T, and I want to upgrade to 1440p, but I don't want to lose 120Hz.
> 
> Still trying to decide what is the best option


QNIX QX2710, 27" 1440P Overclocks to 120hz. PLS display. 289$


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> This is how I feel, I am currently using a BenQ 120Hz XL2410T, and I want to upgrade to 1440p, but I don't want to lose 120Hz.
> 
> Still trying to decide what is the best option


your best option is buy an overclockable korean 1440p monitor. seriously, its either that or nothing.
i havent heard of a single of those koreans not doing at least 96hz overclocked. the image quality is a lot better than a tn panel.
after using my 'cheap' ips, i will never use another tn panel again. i can only imagine how nice a 1440p ips/pls looks sitting right next to a tn panel in 1080p.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> If its showing you someone on killcam its because its bugged right now. It will show the wrong person,weapon, etc etc. making it look like some guy in an unlikely location got you.


Hell of a damn bug. I want my $50 back. LoL









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> whoever was wondering whether he should get a 144Hz 1080p monitor or one of the 1440p Korean ones.
> 
> I was in your position not a month ago and I would've enjoyed better advice. I can not stress enough how bad the picture quality is. I would never watch a movie on the BenQ for instance. I got used to browsing on it but compared to my MBP's 720p monitor the colours are really bad.
> I haven't been gaming all that much since I've bought the monitor and on a Fiber connection it was flawless and smoother than ever. On a not so good connection I would totally advise against a 144Hz monitor beause it simply won't feel good enough.
> 
> constant (min) 120fps is also much harder to run than 1440p with 60min. If I had to do it all over again I would get a Korean monitor (good thing I was able to get the BenQ brand new for like half of its value).


I would bet it just needs to be calibrated. My Asus colors were horrific when I got it. A little tinkering around and woot! I absolutely LOVE the 144hz and the ability to feel the 120fps. Granted I wouldn't mind the 1440p either especially after I OC it.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> This is all very subjective. You prefer image quality over a smoother FPS gaming experience, which is fine, to each his own. Based on this I'm willing to bet you're not a highly competitive/semi Pro/Pro gamer. More likely you're a casual gamer.
> 
> I am a VERY competitive FPS gamer. My 144 Hz ASUS did not look great out of the box, but once calibrated it looks amazing. You might want to check the TFTcentral web site to see if they've reviewed and calibrated your Benq model. Personally I will NEVER go back to a 60 Hz panel. *Once ASUS releases their ROG 27" gaming model* (a 1440P 120Hz GSYNC monitor), I may switch over at that point.
> 
> Link: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/
> 
> See if they've reviewed your monitor and calibrate accordingly. You'll be a lot happier after that, most likely.


^ this. I'm saving my dollars for this baby. Can't wait.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> This is how I feel, I am currently using a BenQ 120Hz XL2410T, and I want to upgrade to 1440p, but I don't want to lose 120Hz.
> 
> Still trying to decide what is the best option


The Korean ones OC so it is possible to get more fps.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> QNIX QX2710, 27" 1440P Overclocks to 120hz. PLS display. 289$


I'm sure it does, just like many others. The question is, how many frames does it drop at that frequency? I'm virtually certain it does not actually display all 120 frames at that res at 120Hz refresh rate. Many of the Dell 27" IPS can OC to 90 Hz, but they drop frames even at 90.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> QNIX QX2710, 27" 1440P Overclocks to 120hz. PLS display. 289$
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it does, just like many others. The question is, how many frames does it drop at that frequency? I'm virtually certain it does not actually display all 120 frames at that res at 120Hz refresh rate. Many of the Dell 27" IPS can OC to 90 Hz, but they drop frames even at 90.
Click to expand...

I personally can't reach 120 Hz without artifacting.

I can reach 112Hz and using BlurBuster's test for frame dropping, I do not experience frame drops. Absolutely zero.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'm sure it does, just like many others. The question is, how many frames does it drop at that frequency? I'm virtually certain it does not actually display all 120 frames at that res at 120Hz refresh rate. Many of the Dell 27" IPS can OC to 90 Hz, but they drop frames even at 90.


There are no frame drops and the input lag is minimal, Off topic but here is the most comprehensive review on the matter for anyone interested.

http://wecravegamestoo.com/forums/monitor-reviews-discussion/13500-qnix-qx2710-review-2560x1440-matte-overclock-able-pls.html#post1016073


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I think the question should be:
How is your GPU going to do 1440p @120hz lol. I think you guys are missing that point.
Personally - it's better not to have a bottleneck and currently I have a 60hz IPS bottleneck.
The ONLY monitor that's in the horizon for me is the Korean 1440p. Why?
Because it can do 90hz+, it's an IPS display, it's at 1440p.
Then the ONLY thing holding me back will be my GPU. So realistically, this is the best option for most people. Get a 1440p monitor and game, but do bear in mind your GPU!

Thus I'm holding out right now - either I'll go a single AMD/Nvidia card (with DX12 vs Mantle soon to be interesting) OR get a cheap GTX680 to SLI it with my current one.
I really want to move to a higher FPS monitor and better resolution. The only thing holding it back is my GPU, no way will it be able to do 1440p at ultra at over 60FPS. I could reduce the quality, but not sure I want to do that either. So if it going to be an upgrade, it better be a full blown upgrade for me, not an incremental one: New GPU (or SLI), New monitor, new (higher) refresh rate, new (higher) resolution


----------



## Ghost12

A lot of it is down to the individual as well and perception, even placebo. I have always run @96hz on my 1440 because I cant tell the difference from 96hz to 120hz, I have just re-tested again and overclocked further as not done it for a long while, will play [email protected] and see if I feel any more " smooth". May help me out as been playing terribad for 2 days lol.


----------



## Aparition

Lol that video a page back was hilarious. Reminds me of the days when I used to LAN with Half Life in Sven-Mod, we'd do the same sillyness.

It also reminded me...
Last time I tried it the MAV was immune to any kind of AA missile. In the video it showed the missile circling, I had a near max range Igla, multiple lock ons, look like it explodes on the MAV and nothing.
A couple plinks with the pistol quickly killed the MAV.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I think the question should be:
> How is your GPU going to do 1440p @120hz lol. I think you guys are missing that point.
> Personally - it's better not to have a bottleneck and currently I have a 60hz IPS bottleneck.
> The ONLY monitor that's in the horizon for me is the Korean 1440p. Why?
> Because it can do 90hz+, it's an IPS display, it's at 1440p.
> Then the ONLY thing holding me back will be my GPU. So realistically, this is the best option for most people. Get a 1440p monitor and game, but do bear in mind your GPU!
> 
> Thus I'm holding out right now - either I'll go a single AMD/Nvidia card (with DX12 vs Mantle soon to be interesting) OR get a cheap GTX680 to SLI it with my current one.
> I really want to move to a higher FPS monitor and better resolution. The only thing holding it back is my GPU, no way will it be able to do 1440p at ultra at over 60FPS. I could reduce the quality, but not sure I want to do that either. So if it going to be an upgrade, it better be a full blown upgrade for me, not an incremental one: New GPU (or SLI), New monitor, new (higher) refresh rate, new (higher) resolution


Reducing quality from Ultra to other seems counter-productive after increasing resolution personally speaking. Some of the post processing is not necessary, and lately, despite getting good/high frame rates (I do need about 30 fps average higher) but I question to myself do I need Ultra quality in multi-player, some of the effects and blurring are more distracting than anything. Maybe recording a video for showing off to others and making screen shots is one thing, but competitively playing may have me turning down settings for better FPS/frame times.

In regards to your setup, I am not sure 680 SLI would get you the desired frame rate in multi-player you seek. I am barely hitting averages of 90 FPS myself with 780 Ti SLI and overclocked at the resolution. My CPU would supported an average of 153 FPS if my GPUs were capable of getting there, but sadly are not.

It is good enough for me however as this and Crysis 3 are the only two that struggle. Everything else runs phenomenally, including BF3.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> A lot of it is down to the individual as well and perception, even placebo. I have always run @96hz on my 1440 because I cant tell the difference from 96hz to 120hz, I have just re-tested again and overclocked further as not done it for a long while, will play [email protected] and see if I feel any more " smooth". May help me out as been playing terribad for 2 days lol.


Absolutely agreed - everyone's eyes are actually slightly different. Perception of what I find acceptable and like might be different from yours







!
For me: When you go IPS you never go back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Lol that video a page back was hilarious. Reminds me of the days when I used to LAN with Half Life in Sven-Mod, we'd do the same sillyness.
> 
> It also reminded me...
> Last time I tried it the MAV was immune to any kind of AA missile. In the video it showed the missile circling, I had a near max range Igla, multiple lock ons, look like it explodes on the MAV and nothing.
> A couple plinks with the pistol quickly killed the MAV.


glad you enjoyed it - we seriously had so much fun!
I was the first in the server with raider









What made me chuckle is how "LevelCrapGaming" joined the server as an admin. No I'm not kidding, look towards the end and that was his name (or someone else) we laughed at it in TS hahaha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Reducing quality from Ultra to other seems counter-productive after increasing resolution personally speaking. Some of the post processing is not necessary, and lately, despite getting good/high frame rates (I do need about 30 fps average higher) but I question to myself do I need Ultra quality in multi-player, some of the effects and blurring are more distracting than anything. Maybe recording a video for showing off to others and making screen shots is one thing, but competitively playing may have me turning down settings for better FPS/frame times.
> 
> In regards to your setup, I am not sure 680 SLI would get you the desired frame rate in multi-player you seek. I am barely hitting averages of 90 FPS myself with 780 Ti SLI and overclocked at the resolution. My CPU would supported an average of 153 FPS if my GPUs were capable of getting there, but sadly are not.
> 
> It is good enough for me however as this and Crysis 3 are the only two that struggle. Everything else runs phenomenally, including BF3.


God damn bro 780tis in SLI and no higher than 90!?
What's your setup? By that I mean - how many monitors, what res and what settings in game (res scale too) - nice PC btw (in your sig) - would be somewhat of a dream to get that.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I think the question should be:
> How is your GPU going to do 1440p @120hz lol. I think you guys are missing that point.
> Personally - it's better not to have a bottleneck and currently I have a 60hz IPS bottleneck.
> The ONLY monitor that's in the horizon for me is the Korean 1440p. Why?
> Because it can do 90hz+, it's an IPS display, it's at 1440p.
> Then the ONLY thing holding me back will be my GPU. So realistically, this is the best option for most people. Get a 1440p monitor and game, but do bear in mind your GPU!
> 
> Thus I'm holding out right now


I'm holding out as well. When I upgrade it will probably be the entire system, in a year or so. The next gen cards may not require SLI to adequately drive a 120 Hz 1440P monitor. If I need to SLI, I will...


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Nobody is here to please the likes of me but please call them a "model" or hell even "soldier". Something about "toon" really grinds my gears. 3D games are not animated. And it sounds like something for children.


"Model" brings Tyra Banks in mind. I'd use "character" or "avatar" but I've received flak for using both at times, you can't please everyone


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'm holding out as well. When I upgrade it will probably be the entire system, in a year or so. The next gen cards may not require SLI to adequately drive a 120 Hz 1440P monitor. If I need to SLI, I will...


In fact, I might be going to an Nvidia event at the end of April and the rep told me Gsync will be made by different manufacturers, like BenQ - so it will be most interesting.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'm sure it does, just like many others. The question is, how many frames does it drop at that frequency? I'm virtually certain it does not actually display all 120 frames at that res at 120Hz refresh rate. Many of the Dell 27" IPS can OC to 90 Hz, but they drop frames even at 90.


QNIX's drop 0 frames at 120hz, tested by blurbusters.com

its because it has a special PCB that can run 120hz.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> "Model" brings Tyra Banks in mind. I'd use "character" or "avatar" but I've received flak for using both at times, you can't please everyone


You got that right.

I have patched but not had chance to play yet.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Reducing quality from Ultra to other seems counter-productive after increasing resolution personally speaking. Some of the post processing is not necessary, and lately, despite getting good/high frame rates (I do need about 30 fps average higher) but I question to myself do I need Ultra quality in multi-player, some of the effects and blurring are more distracting than anything. Maybe recording a video for showing off to others and making screen shots is one thing, but competitively playing may have me turning down settings for better FPS/frame times.
> 
> In regards to your setup, I am not sure 680 SLI would get you the desired frame rate in multi-player you seek. I am barely hitting averages of 90 FPS myself with 780 Ti SLI and overclocked at the resolution. My CPU would supported an average of 153 FPS if my GPUs were capable of getting there, but sadly are not.
> 
> It is good enough for me however as this and Crysis 3 are the only two that struggle. Everything else runs phenomenally, including BF3.
> 
> 
> 
> God damn bro 780tis in SLI and no higher than 90!?
> What's your setup? By that I mean - how many monitors, what res and what settings in game (res scale too) - nice PC btw (in your sig) - would be somewhat of a dream to get that.
Click to expand...

That's about 83~90 fps average, to me minimums and average are all that matter. This is specifically for BF4, Ultra, FOV 90, Scale 100%, [email protected] Only AA is at 2xMSAA.

I am only using the single QNIX Evo II, 2560x1440 @ 110 Hz, I have anywhere from 150 to 200 FPS indoors, but outdoors large scale fights just keep the averages mediocre.

BF4 is on my 4 drive RAID-0.

OS is on a Vertex 3 MAX IOPS edition. Windows 8.1, x64, highly tweaked.

Antec 1200 Watt Gold HCP

2x EVGA Geforce GTX 780 Ti Super Clocked, with Skyn3t bios, able to overclock to 1271 MHz on both cards, 7900 MHz on Memory. These are sustained overclocks, not boosts.

CPU Utilization is about 80% on thread 2, 30~50% on all other threads. GPUs usually sit in the 90s for utilization.
VRAM usage is nominal still about 1500 MB with 2xMSAA. Temps under 40c, power limit @ 200%.

According to BF4 FTA, I am sitting at 150~180 FPS average when it comes to CPU.

I think there are a lot of guys who are over claiming the performance they are in fact giving, but if you do a BF4 FTA display, its pretty obvious, 780 Tis, Titans, 780 SLI, isn't enough for 2560x1440 @ 120 Hz, or 2560x1600 for that matter, in BF4.

I would be impressed Mantle FPSs is doing so well but I am not entirely convinced that the Mantle's image quality isn't contributing to it's performance gains but that's just speculation.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> QNIX QX2710, 27" 1440P Overclocks to 120hz. PLS display. 289$


No guarantee, some can only do 96hz
Some have "died" after overclocking.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

As far as I know there have been no problems yet directly caused by overclocking even though you are running the pixel clock out of spec and putting more stress on the PCB.

Got my Vet Battlepack.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> That's about 83~90 fps average, to me minimums and average are all that matter. This is specifically for BF4, Ultra, FOV 90, Scale 100%, [email protected] Only AA is at 2xMSAA.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I am only using the single QNIX Evo II, 2560x1440 @ 110 Hz, I have anywhere from 150 to 200 FPS indoors, but outdoors large scale fights just keep the averages mediocre.
> 
> BF4 is on my 4 drive RAID-0.
> 
> OS is on a Vertex 3 MAX IOPS edition. Windows 8.1, x64, highly tweaked.
> 
> Antec 1200 Watt Gold HCP
> 
> 2x EVGA Geforce GTX 780 Ti Super Clocked, with Skyn3t bios, able to overclock to 1271 MHz on both cards, 7900 MHz on Memory. These are sustained overclocks, not boosts.
> 
> CPU Utilization is about 80% on thread 2, 30~50% on all other threads. GPUs usually sit in the 90s for utilization.
> VRAM usage is nominal still about 1500 MB with 2xMSAA. Temps under 40c, power limit @ 200%.
> 
> According to BF4 FTA, I am sitting at 150~180 FPS average when it comes to CPU.
> 
> 
> I think there are a lot of guys who are over claiming the performance they are in fact giving, but if you do a BF4 FTA display, its pretty obvious, 780 Tis, Titans, 780 SLI, isn't enough for 2560x1440 @ 120 Hz, or 2560x1600 for that matter, in BF4.
> 
> I would be impressed Mantle FPSs is doing so well but I am not entirely convinced that the Mantle's image quality isn't contributing to it's performance gains but that's just speculation.


Ya it is very true. BF4 is probably a lot harder to sit at constant 120 FPS with max graphical settings, probably because it is developed around 60 FPS. In which case it is pure hardware might getting 120 FPS.

Oh snap!
Looks like you don't need BF3 for the Vet pack.
I have BF2, BFBC2, and MOH.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> That's about 83~90 fps average, to me minimums and average are all that matter. This is specifically for BF4, Ultra, FOV 90, Scale 100%, [email protected] Only AA is at 2xMSAA.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I am only using the single QNIX Evo II, 2560x1440 @ 110 Hz, I have anywhere from 150 to 200 FPS indoors, but outdoors large scale fights just keep the averages mediocre.
> 
> BF4 is on my 4 drive RAID-0.
> 
> OS is on a Vertex 3 MAX IOPS edition. Windows 8.1, x64, highly tweaked.
> 
> Antec 1200 Watt Gold HCP
> 
> 2x EVGA Geforce GTX 780 Ti Super Clocked, with Skyn3t bios, able to overclock to 1271 MHz on both cards, 7900 MHz on Memory. These are sustained overclocks, not boosts.
> 
> CPU Utilization is about 80% on thread 2, 30~50% on all other threads. GPUs usually sit in the 90s for utilization.
> VRAM usage is nominal still about 1500 MB with 2xMSAA. Temps under 40c, power limit @ 200%.
> 
> According to BF4 FTA, I am sitting at 150~180 FPS average when it comes to CPU.
> 
> 
> I think there are a lot of guys who are over claiming the performance they are in fact giving, but if you do a BF4 FTA display, its pretty obvious, 780 Tis, Titans, 780 SLI, isn't enough for 2560x1440 @ 120 Hz, or 2560x1600 for that matter, in BF4.
> 
> I would be impressed Mantle FPSs is doing so well but I am not entirely convinced that the Mantle's image quality isn't contributing to it's performance gains but that's just speculation.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya it is very true. BF4 is probably a lot harder to sit at constant 120 FPS with max graphical settings, probably because it is developed around 60 FPS. In which case it is pure hardware might getting 120 FPS.
> 
> Oh snap!
> Looks like you don't need BF3 for the Vet pack.
> I have BF2, BFBC2, and MOH.
Click to expand...

Yeah we are definitely talking about 0th World Problems here regarding superfluous resolutions, refresh rates, and FPS.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> That's about 83~90 fps average, to me minimums and average are all that matter. This is specifically for BF4, Ultra, FOV 90, Scale 100%, [email protected] Only AA is at 2xMSAA.
> 
> I am only using the single QNIX Evo II, 2560x1440 @ 110 Hz, I have anywhere from 150 to 200 FPS indoors, but outdoors large scale fights just keep the averages mediocre.
> 
> BF4 is on my 4 drive RAID-0.
> 
> OS is on a Vertex 3 MAX IOPS edition. Windows 8.1, x64, highly tweaked.
> 
> Antec 1200 Watt Gold HCP
> 
> 2x EVGA Geforce GTX 780 Ti Super Clocked, with Skyn3t bios, able to overclock to 1271 MHz on both cards, 7900 MHz on Memory. These are sustained overclocks, not boosts.
> 
> CPU Utilization is about 80% on thread 2, 30~50% on all other threads. GPUs usually sit in the 90s for utilization.
> VRAM usage is nominal still about 1500 MB with 2xMSAA. Temps under 40c, power limit @ 200%.
> 
> According to BF4 FTA, I am sitting at 150~180 FPS average when it comes to CPU.
> 
> I think there are a lot of guys who are over claiming the performance they are in fact giving, but if you do a BF4 FTA display, its pretty obvious, 780 Tis, Titans, 780 SLI, isn't enough for 2560x1440 @ 120 Hz, or 2560x1600 for that matter, in BF4.
> 
> I would be impressed Mantle FPSs is doing so well but I am not entirely convinced that the Mantle's image quality isn't contributing to it's performance gains but that's just speculation.


I have posted plenty of mine, and yes i think some people over inflate there scores or post only what looks good, or they dont understand what your program is telling them:

for instance this is MANTLE at 2xmsaa 1440p ultra the end is wonky because i accidentally alt tabbed trying to use push to talk lol.:


Now here is 4xmsaa notice the memory leak in mantle with 4xmsaa that starts at the 40k mark (1080p and 1440p respectively btw)



I ran a ton of these last night and I'd say the avg framerate with 2xmsaa is in this range 175 fps range, is able to stay above 120fps 99+% of the time and above 144fps 96% of the time, thats' with no smoothing RAW. I'd also say mantle w/4xmsaa will exhibit spiking eventually usually in the 20k to 40k frame range with the framerate hitting single digits, it than happens more frequently from there on out.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> That's about 83~90 fps average, to me minimums and average are all that matter. This is specifically for BF4, Ultra, FOV 90, Scale 100%, [email protected] Only AA is at 2xMSAA.
> 
> I am only using the single QNIX Evo II, 2560x1440 @ 110 Hz, I have anywhere from 150 to 200 FPS indoors, but outdoors large scale fights just keep the averages mediocre.
> 
> BF4 is on my 4 drive RAID-0.
> 
> OS is on a Vertex 3 MAX IOPS edition. Windows 8.1, x64, highly tweaked.
> 
> Antec 1200 Watt Gold HCP
> 
> 2x EVGA Geforce GTX 780 Ti Super Clocked, with Skyn3t bios, able to overclock to 1271 MHz on both cards, 7900 MHz on Memory. These are sustained overclocks, not boosts.
> 
> CPU Utilization is about 80% on thread 2, 30~50% on all other threads. GPUs usually sit in the 90s for utilization.
> VRAM usage is nominal still about 1500 MB with 2xMSAA. Temps under 40c, power limit @ 200%.
> 
> According to BF4 FTA, I am sitting at 150~180 FPS average when it comes to CPU.
> 
> I think there are a lot of guys who are over claiming the performance they are in fact giving, but if you do a BF4 FTA display, its pretty obvious, 780 Tis, Titans, 780 SLI, isn't enough for 2560x1440 @ 120 Hz, or 2560x1600 for that matter, in BF4.
> 
> I would be impressed Mantle FPSs is doing so well but I am not entirely convinced that the Mantle's image quality isn't contributing to it's performance gains but that's just speculation.


You are correct, a lot of people seem to glance up in the corner and see a high number for that second and assume they're getting amazing fps. There's a reason I went with three gpus and not two lol. BF4 is a damn beast and at 1440p ultra settings it takes a hoss to push it. In DX11 my minimums are around 100 - 110fps but in mantle my minimums are around 140fps (except paracel storm which I've seen hit 115fps today in 64man conquest etc.. although avg is still around 140fps).

Your analyzer tool is amazing for seeing all of this!

So to the people thinking they will just add a gpu and hit 120fps @ 1440p in BF4 I will tell you now it won't be without a lot of graphics options adjustments









Edit: The image quality with mantle vs dx11 is identical now. They did patch out that fog crap. I've gone back and forth and looked at many screenshots. They're good


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted plenty of mine, and yes i think some people over inflate there scores or post only what looks good, or they dont understand what your program is telling them:
> 
> for instance this is MANTLE at 2xmsaa 1440p ultra the end is wonky because i accidentally alt tabbed trying to use push to talk lol.:
> 
> 
> Now here is 4xmsaa notice the memory leak in mantle with 4xmsaa that starts at the 40k mark (1080p and 1440p respectively btw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran a ton of these last night and I'd say the avg framerate with 2xmsaa is in this range 175 fps range, is able to stay above 120fps 99+% of the time and above 144fps 96% of the time, thats' with no smoothing RAW. I'd also say mantle w/4xmsaa will exhibit spiking eventually usually in the 20k to 40k frame range with the framerate hitting single digits, it than happens more frequently from there on out.


I am logging multiple runs today in full long matches.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Here's Zavod.. was just playing in Paracel storm again logging and BOOM crash to desktop


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> whoever was wondering whether he should get a 144Hz 1080p monitor or one of the 1440p Korean ones.
> 
> I was in your position not a month ago and I would've enjoyed better advice. I can not stress enough how bad the picture quality is. I would never watch a movie on the BenQ for instance. I got used to browsing on it but compared to my MBP's 720p monitor the colours are really bad.
> I haven't been gaming all that much since I've bought the monitor and on a Fiber connection it was flawless and smoother than ever. On a not so good connection I would totally advise against a 144Hz monitor beause it simply won't feel good enough.
> 
> constant (min) 120fps is also much harder to run than 1440p with 60min. If I had to do it all over again I would get a Korean monitor (good thing I was able to get the BenQ brand new for like half of its value).


^ This....its a gaming only monitor in my experience. I also run mine at 120 hz.....and proceed to make funny memes


----------



## EliteReplay

SLI 780Ti just getting 90fps? that super low to my eyes


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> SLI 780Ti just getting 90fps? that super low to my eyes


At 1440p ultra settings in multiplayer large maps.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> SLI 780Ti just getting 90fps? that super low to my eyes


@2560x1440, Ultra, FOV 90, Scale 100%?

Do you have proof of this?

This is single player from Guru3D:


----------



## Thoth420

Looking at the chart has me really glad I did not attempt to make a reso jump.

Also was there a mini patch today?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Looking at the chart has me really glad I did not attempt to make a reso jump.
> 
> Also was there a mini patch today?


Origin itself completed a small update, not sure was game related.


----------



## EVILNOK

Anyone else that uses Better Battlelog and is above rank 110 does your rank show as 00 in battlelog? All other stats show fine I'm guessing this is just a BBL bug/issue. I'm using the clean chocolate theme. In game rank shows up np.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Origin itself completed a small update, not sure was game related.


Thanks Ghost


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Anyone else that uses Better Battlelog and is above rank 110 does your rank show as 00 in battlelog? All other stats show fine I'm guessing this is just a BBL bug/issue. I'm using the clean chocolate theme. In game rank shows up np.


Clean chocolate shows 110 for me

http://gyazo.com/6788697766e5260155278aacb83651a1


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Clean chocolate shows 110 for me
> 
> http://gyazo.com/6788697766e5260155278aacb83651a1


But are you actually rank 110 or higher? I hit 111 last night and I was just thinking maybe BBL hasn't updated to show ranks above 110 or something.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> But are you actually rank 110 or higher? I hit 111 last night and I was just thinking maybe BBL hasn't updated to show ranks above 110 or something.


I am 110, that screen shot is current.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I am 110, that screen shot is current.


Right, mine showed all the way to 110 np. I didn't notice the 00 til I hit 111. edited previous post with a pic.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Anyone else that uses Better Battlelog and is above rank 110 does your rank show as 00 in battlelog? All other stats show fine I'm guessing this is just a BBL bug/issue. I'm using the clean chocolate theme. In game rank shows up np.


On BBL or BL it shows at 00. It'll be changed once Naval Strike gets released.

I'm currently working towards getting unlocks for all guns. Busy with assault rifles at the moment before I move over to Carbines. Also trying to complete all assignments at the same time.

Has definitely made the game a lot more enjoyable now.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Right, mine showed all the way to 110 np. I didn't notice the 00 til I hit 111. edited previous post with a pic.


Ah ok, may be bugged, I am nearly 111, when I make it I will let you know if no one else does.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> On BBL or BL it shows at 00. It'll be changed once Naval Strike gets released.
> 
> I'm currently working towards getting unlocks for all guns. Busy with assault rifles at the moment before I move over to Carbines. Also trying to complete all assignments at the same time.
> 
> Has definitely made the game a lot more enjoyable now.


Yeah I always like getting the new assignments done. I've got all the Naval Strike's finished except the SR2 PDW. (and obviously the SR338) Same with unlocks for weapons. I use 1 for 5-600kills or so and move to another unlocking everything


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Looking at the chart has me really glad I did not attempt to make a reso jump.


Well don't forget the Ultra part which includes 4x MSAA which clears all the jaggies very nicely with no blur but is an old and fairly inefficient method of doing so.

I run 1440P High w/ 2x MSAA with a single 670 4GB right now and while the FPS can get in the low 30s at times it never _feels_ like it's struggling. That said, I already could use and definitely want more GPU power and would have two 7950s already if not for damn mining.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

FOV..90 or 70 ??


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> FOV..90 or 70 ??


Personal preference lol pretty much like dpi/sens fyi I play on 70.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

90.


----------



## Thoth420

I use 75 currently. 85 is the highest I would go personally in BF4.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

My FoV is 100


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Oh yeah wait this game uses non-traditional values right? Well I am using whatever the equiv of 90 is iirc. Not at home right now.

And for those wondering, in general FOV _can_ impact FPS but doesn't really do so directly and thus very much. Though I haven't tested such specifically in this game&#8230;hmm...


----------



## ihatelolcats

wait, fov 70 isnt 70 degrees?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I might be thinking of a different game&#8230;someone else is gonna have to pipe in.

Edit: Quick Google tells me I'm wrong sorry; and it's pretty easy to tell just by looking at it if it's the FOV you want regardless of the actual number.


----------



## jdstock76

Can you set FOV in game or do you guys use that BF adjust app? Forget its name.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Anyone else that uses Better Battlelog and is above rank 110 does your rank show as 00 in battlelog? All other stats show fine I'm guessing this is just a BBL bug/issue. I'm using the clean chocolate theme. In game rank shows up np.


Its nothing to do with BBL,it is straight up BL that is screwed again,it will be fixed next week according to devs with the next BL update.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

My fov is 90, feels right to me, the right balance it seems


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Can you set FOV in game or do you guys use that BF adjust app? Forget its name.


Yes, there is an FOV setting in the game options.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Can you set FOV in game or do you guys use that BF adjust app? Forget its name.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is an FOV setting in the game options.
Click to expand...

Sweet. Haven't really played around much.


----------



## nepas

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1LVxbinpis

HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA

he needs more people for the voice acting


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:
Originally Posted by *nepas* 






EDIT:
His ending hahahahaha - that's exactly how I feel when people (mainly on OCN) tell me; "ermagaddd, if you don't like it stop playing, quit complaining"


----------



## spice003

what server is that? looks fun


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spice003*
> 
> what server is that? looks fun


it was a private server that was password protected too.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> wait, fov 70 isnt 70 degrees?


In BF4 no.


----------



## perablenta

Here are my two no UI videos, so you can witnesses the beauty of Frostbite 3 engine without the pesky HUD:

Paracel Storm and Golmund Railway


----------



## pc-illiterate

ow motion blur hurts my eyes


----------



## the9quad

nice videos dude +rep


----------



## Ghost12

Well since the staff shell nerf am still coming across it on pretty much every map, obviously not as effective though, can only recall 2 losses to users and both were camped with reps and had positional advantage from which I should really have moved away. I am currently running the HE shell to see if more viable now, the slow travel and pretty high aim required is worth it for the damage especially from the side/rear but not quite decided as yet if the trade off of being a lot harder to hit fast/slow moving aircraft is worth it, that small window for a shot when a heli is on you and makes the mistake of overconfidence is harder to take with the regularity I can with the AP shell. Or the low passing jet quick shot is tough. I think maybe the AP shell is still the best all round choice but will decide for myself the next couple of days.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Well since the staff shell nerf am still coming across it on pretty much every map, obviously not as effective though, can only recall 2 losses to users and both were camped with reps and had positional advantage from which I should really have moved away. I am currently running the HE shell to see if more viable now, the slow travel and pretty high aim required is worth it for the damage especially from the side/rear but not quite decided as yet if the trade off of being a lot harder to hit fast/slow moving aircraft is worth it, that small window for a shot when a heli is on you and makes the mistake of overconfidence is harder to take with the regularity I can with the AP shell. Or the low passing jet quick shot is tough. I think maybe the AP shell is still the best all round choice but will decide for myself the next couple of days.


I wish they would fix the canister, that thing was super beast in bf3 even after they nerfed it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I've settled for the ap shell, it has the right combo for me


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I wish they would fix the canister, that thing was super beast in bf3 even after they nerfed it.


It is supposed to be getting buffed, was mentioned on an Xfactor vid with a tweet from a dev, never used it so not sure if has already or not.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

What's with Battlefield 4 players being in denial about hackers being present in the game they play?

I spot hackers every game I play. Every single game there's at least one hacker. There's so many different types of hacks available in this game it blows my mind that players can be so ignorant to this idea.

I have submitted over 20 undetected hacks to Even Balance that have over 20,000 views each, on various hacking forums over the past couple of months. I have been working with Even Balance for the past couple of months keeping them updated on every different hacking forum for BF4. Even the person I'm working with at Even Balance is blown away by how often these coders update and release new hacks as soon as they detect one. It's not all that complicated for people who are professionals at what they do.

People need to get in their heads that there's many hackers in this game and it isn't just the result of "bad coding" or "they're better than you." People cheat, it's really easy to cheat in this game. Good hackers don't need ridiculous hacks like wallhacks or aimbots. They use basic hacks like no recoil, no spread and ESP to give them that edge and advantage. If you ever used a no recoil and no spread hack you will easily see that you will win 10/10 of all your gun fights even when you are out numbered. It's really that simple.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> What's with Battlefield 4 players being in denial about hackers being present in the game they play?
> 
> I spot hackers every game I play. Every single game there's at least one hacker. There's so many different types of hacks available in this game it blows my mind that players can be so ignorant to this idea.
> 
> I have submitted over 20 undetected hacks to Even Balance that have over 20,000 views each, on various hacking forums over the past couple of months. I have been working with Even Balance for the past couple of months keeping them updated on every different hacking forum for BF4. Even the person I'm working with at Even Balance is blown away by how often these coders update and release new hacks as soon as they detect one. It's not all that complicated for people who are professionals at what they do.
> 
> People need to get in their heads that there's many hackers in this game and it isn't just the result of "bad coding" or "they're better than you." People cheat, it's really easy to cheat in this game. Good hackers don't need ridiculous hacks like wallhacks or aimbots. They use basic hacks like no recoil, no spread and ESP to give them that edge and advantage. If you ever used a no recoil and no spread hack you will easily see that you will win 10/10 of all your gun fights even when you are out numbered. It's really that simple.


Does anyone deny there are hackers present? No recoil no spread will most certainly not win you 10/10 gunfights either, in bf3 yes in bf4 no. The reason being horizintal recoil is random in bf4 where bf3 was more hard coded, you would easily lose to someone with natural aim and control. I have played over 400hrs, have seen 1 definite hacker who happened to be in my squad on locker one round, the funny thing was I had been hackusated in the chat lol, he was under the radar. I have questioned many incidents and looked at stats after rounds but it is no where as obvious as you are making it out to be. There may be many undercover with esp and wall hacking etc but that will never change imo. Bf3 was rampant with hidden macro abuse, even in comp scene, bf4 not so much imo.


----------



## Thoth420

Never got the draw from cheating....how pathetically bad can someone be a video game anyway? Assuming said theoretical person is that bad....then just not play or just live with not being top of the scoreboard in the special olympics that is BF4 anyway /shrug.

I can't catch a football to save my life and I am 5 ft 6....think I can dunk? Life goes on.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Does anyone deny there are hackers present? No recoil no spread will most certainly not win you 10/10 gunfights either, in bf3 yes in bf4 no. The reason being horizintal recoil is random in bf4 where bf3 was more hard coded, you would easily lose to someone with natural aim and control. I have played over 400hrs, have seen 1 definite hacker who happened to be in my squad on locker one round, the funny thing was I had been hackusated in the chat lol, he was under the radar. I have questioned many incidents and looked at stats after rounds but it is no where as obvious as you are making it out to be. There may be many undercover with esp and wall hacking etc but that will never change imo. Bf3 was rampant with hidden macro abuse, even in comp scene, bf4 not so much imo.


That's because you don't know what you are talking about.

BF4 hacking scene is rampant. Just because you cant see it doesn't mean someone who has extensive knowledge with the hacks being used in the game can.

If you think someone with natural aim and control will not lose to someone with no spread and no recoil that just proves how much you don't know what you are talking about. Case in point.

Have you tested out these hacks? Do you have an average understanding of the scores you get during each round after using these hacks? No you don't. I do, because I've been working with Even Balance to get rid of these scum bags.

If you have played 400 hours and only seen one hacker that just proves you have no idea what to look for or what hackers look like. I see them every single game. This is the ignorance I'm talking about. It's delusional thinking in the community that their game is any better than CoD when it comes to hacking. It isn't. Stop defending something you have no experience with. I'm relaying this information to you for a reason.

Hacking Forums have multiple hacks that are undetected. Each hack has over 20,000 views. Even if only half of the people who looked at it downloaded it. That's still 10,000 potential hackers. The main hacks have over 100,000 views. *Do the math*, it's not really that complicated at all. Use some logic.


----------



## gennro

Hey just started playing yesterday. Was playing bad company before this. I noticed when i was playing yesterday and on battlelog there was only about 6 servers with anyone on them. Also do you guys have any particular server you play on or any tips and tricks that could be helpful? Thanks!

Also was looking at that premium membership pack, is that worth the $50? Is that why I can't find any servers to play on?

gennro2004 is my name on BF4


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> That's because you don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> BF4 hacking seen is rampant. Just because you cant see it doesn't mean someone who has extensive knowledge with the hacks being used in the game can.
> 
> If you think someone with natural aim and control will not lose to someone with no spread and no recoil that just proves how much you don't know what you are talking about. Case in point.
> 
> Have you tested out these hacks? Do you have an average understanding of the scores you get during each round after using these hacks? No you don't. I do, because I've been working with Even Balance to get rid of these scum bags.
> 
> If you have played 400 hours and only seen one hacker that just proves you have no idea what to look for or what hackers look like. I see them every single game. This is the ignorance I'm talking about. It's delusional thinking in the community that their game is any better than CoD when it comes to hacking. It isn't. Stop defending something you have no experience with. I'm relaying this information to you for a reason.
> 
> Hacking Forums have multiple hacks that are undetected. Each hack has over 20,000 views. Even if only half of the people who looked at it downloaded it. That's still 10,000 potential hackers. The main hacks have over 100,000 views. *Do the math*, it's not really that complicated at all. Use some logic.


What part of horizontal spread/recoil being random in this game are you struggling with? You are obviously convinced by your own melodrama. A programme can not account for random, no recoil and no spread can be achieved by using simple mouse software, otherwise known as macro which can not account for random either. A player whom can aim and control is in the same position naturally in bf4 although I accept it was rampant in bf3. The only weapon software that would give advantage would be the ones that alter the firing of the guns, so burst to full auto and so on. No need to buy into the " hacker in every game conspiracy" . I call nonsense and that is my opinion regardless of what you have to say.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> What part of horizontal spread/recoil being random in this game are you struggling with? You are obviously convinced by your own melodrama. A programme can not account for random, no recoil and no spread can be achieved by using simple mouse software, otherwise known as macro. No need to buy into the " hacker in every game conspiracy" . I call nonsense and that is my opinion regardless of what you have to say.


What part of no recoil no spread don't you understand? Do you not understand what the hack does. I'm not talking about macros, although they are pretty rampant too but there's not much that can be done about it.

No recoil, no spread does exactly what it says it does. It gives you no recoil and no spread.

You're not understanding that concept because you're caught up in your own brain about this random nonsense that you seem to not be able to process that the hack works around this entirely. It makes recoil absolute zero, and the spread is none; each bullet directly on top of each other. Very simple, not the complicated to understand. I've used them. They work perfectly, so stop spouting nonsense about something you don't have a clue about.

You can call nonsense because you're another delusional BF4 player that cant suck up their own ego to realize that they are being hacked against. Get over it man. There are hackers in BF4 and they are every where. It's not a conspiracy they are doing it right in front of everybody. Anyone can find these hacks on google in minutes and register to these forums and download them and start using them instantaneously.

Wow you are so ignorant it blows me away. The exact type of person I am talking about. Ignorant and arrogant to the own game they plan. Completely clueless.


----------



## Thoth420

I think he is saying there is a certain amount of it baked into the game and that aspect cannot be altered. Thus aforementioned hacks would be not as useful.
Please, Ghost correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gennro*
> 
> Hey just started playing yesterday. Was playing bad company before this. I noticed when i was playing yesterday and on battlelog there was only about 6 servers with anyone on them. Also do you guys have any particular server you play on or any tips and tricks that could be helpful? Thanks!
> 
> Also was looking at that premium membership pack, is that worth the $50? Is that why I can't find any servers to play on?
> 
> gennro2004 is my name on BF4


Reset your server browser settings, there are waaay more servers than 6.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> What part of no recoil no spread don't you understand? Do you not understand what the hack does. I'm not talking about macros, although they are pretty rampant too but there's not much that can be done about it.
> 
> No recoil, no spread does exactly what it says it does. It gives you no recoil and no spread.
> 
> You're not understanding that concept because you're caught up in your own brain about this random nonsense that you seem to not be able to process that the hack works around this entirely. It makes recoil absolute zero, and the spread is none; each bullet directly on top of each other. Very simple, not the complicated to understand. I've used them. They work perfectly, so stop spouting nonsense about something you don't have a clue about.
> 
> *You can call nonsense because you're another delusional BF4 player that cant suck up their own ego* to realize that they are being hacked against. Get over it man. There are hackers in BF4 and they are every where. It's not a conspiracy they are doing it right in front of everybody. Anyone can find these hacks on google in minutes and register to these forums and download them and start using them instantaneously.
> 
> Wow you are so ignorant it blows me away.


Lol there is only one person in this communication who has blazed into this thread with an ego and is certainly not me. Like I said, imo your talking nonsense. No one denies there are hackers but neither do I accept your idea's.

@Thoth, yes correct. In terms of no recoil/no spread, they may well look good on you tube shooting walls but in game it is effected by many factors which you well know, suppression, random scope sway, screen shaking and the way this game calculates horizontal recoil or spread is random.

Oh and @ BigStroonz, if I am being hacked against every day is not effecting my play thanks, can *often* top the score board with your so called hackers in every game.

You see hackers in every game?????? that is what you claimed - http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/442085279662579712/780470447/ feel free to point one out. Regards


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> That's because you don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> BF4 hacking scene is rampant. Just because you cant see it doesn't mean someone who has extensive knowledge with the hacks being used in the game can.
> 
> If you think someone with natural aim and control will not lose to someone with no spread and no recoil that just proves how much you don't know what you are talking about. Case in point.
> 
> Have you tested out these hacks? Do you have an average understanding of the scores you get during each round after using these hacks? No you don't. I do, because I've been working with Even Balance to get rid of these scum bags.
> 
> If you have played 400 hours and only seen one hacker that just proves you have no idea what to look for or what hackers look like. I see them every single game. This is the ignorance I'm talking about. It's delusional thinking in the community that their game is any better than CoD when it comes to hacking. It isn't. Stop defending something you have no experience with. I'm relaying this information to you for a reason.
> 
> Hacking Forums have multiple hacks that are undetected. Each hack has over 20,000 views. Even if only half of the people who looked at it downloaded it. That's still 10,000 potential hackers. The main hacks have over 100,000 views. *Do the math*, it's not really that complicated at all. Use some logic.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> What part of horizontal spread/recoil being random in this game are you struggling with? You are obviously convinced by your own melodrama. A programme can not account for random, no recoil and no spread can be achieved by using simple mouse software, otherwise known as macro which can not account for random either. A player whom can aim and control is in the same position naturally in bf4 although I accept it was rampant in bf3. The only weapon software that would give advantage would be the ones that alter the firing of the guns, so burst to full auto and so on. No need to buy into the " hacker in every game conspiracy" . I call nonsense and that is my opinion regardless of what you have to say.


In all honesty, coming from a critical standpoint: I've seen very FEW hackers in BF4 in comparison to BF3.
I'm SURE they're hackers around, and have experienced them (especially in the BETA) but apart from that - haven't noticed anything.
I played over 300hrs on XBOX on BF3 -> not a single hacker in those 300hrs.
I played 85hrs on PC on BF3 and I encountered probably over 50-80 hackers in that time period (I'm not lying about the figures).
I played over 35hrs of the BETA on BF4 on PC and encountered 3-5 hackers.
I've played 120hrs of BF4 (final release) and encountered maybe less than 3 hackers in that time.

Whatever EA did, seems like they did a good job countering hackers.
I do play on PB servers and server I trust (ie corsair UK servers)


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Lol there is only one person in this communication who has blazed into this thread with an ego and is certainly not me. Like I said, imo your talking nonsense. No one denies there are hackers but neither do I accept your idea's.
> 
> @Thoth, yes correct. In terms of no recoil/no spread, they may well look good on you tube shooting walls but in game it is effected by many factors which you well know, suppression, random scope sway, screen shaking and the way this game calculates horizontal recoil or spread is random.


You're ego about being so knowledgeable on the subject is why it's you. You keep talking about factors in the game that make it seem like you know what you are talking about. While I'm sitting here explaining to you I've used multiple versions of No Recoil, No Spread, and No Breath and they work absolutely flawlessly with not an ounce of random factors being involved in them.

You don't have to accept my ideas, that's because you are another stubborn BF4 player that can't accept the truth about the game they play. Not my problem, you keep playing against hackers and turn your cheek the other way. I'll keep doing my job of getting rid of them to make the community more legitimate. If you want to be a part of the problem by simply turning away, that's fine you can be the majority but I'm not that type of person. I don't just let cheaters and hackers ruin a hobby of mine so easily. If you think it has anything to do with my skill, then you couldn't be any more wrong. I have a 78% Win Ratio, and 2.20 KD that constantly climbs. I have thorough experience with every hack that exists. They even have hacks that are completely impossible to detect. ESP Hacks through your Android or iPhone. Don't argue with someone with experience with the claims they are making. They are making the claims they are making not to cause controversy but to make the public aware of the problem.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> You're ego about being so knowledgeable on the subject is why it's you. You keep talking about factors in the game that make it seem like you know what you are talking about. While I'm sitting here explaining to you I've used multiple versions of No Recoil, No Spread, and No Breath and they work absolutely flawlessly with not an ounce of random factors being involved in them.
> 
> You don't have to accept my ideas, that's because you are another stubborn BF4 player that can't accept the truth about the game they play. Not my problem, you keep playing against hackers and turn your cheek the other way. I'll keep doing my job of getting rid of them to make the community more legitimate. If you want to be a part of the problem by simply turning away, that's fine you can be the majority but I'm not that type of person. I don't just let cheaters and hackers ruin a hobby of mine so easily. If you think it has anything to do with my skill, then you couldn't be any more wrong. I have a 78% Win Ratio, and 2.20 KD that constantly climbs. I have thorough experience with every hack that exists. They even have hacks that are completely impossible to detect. ESP Hacks through your Android or iPhone. Don't argue with someone with experience with the claims they are making. They are making the claims they are making not to cause controversy but to make the public aware of the problem.


At no point did I say there is no hacks, you claim is every game, I call nonsense. No one mentioned your skill, I do not buy into the popular theory only people with avg stats call hacks. This is an open discussion forum where opinions will differ, and every one is entitled to one regardless of your claimed insider knowledge.


----------



## Forceman

I don't know whether it is hacking or just bugged killcard, but there sure do seem to be a lot of headshot deaths lately. Played Metro the other day and had more than 10 single hit headshots from multiple weapons. Got headshot by a M320, which I didn't think was possible. Seemed pretty suspicious to me.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I don't know whether it is hacking or just bugged killcard, but there sure do seem to be a lot of headshot deaths lately. Played Metro the other day and had more than 10 single hit headshots from multiple weapons. Got headshot by a M320, which I didn't think was possible. Seemed pretty suspicious to me.


That headshot icon is bugged and has been since its introduction, my opinion it was borught in to dampen the fury regards the 1 shot deaths or apparent 1 shot deaths, I have been killed in action and has shown the icon. Not to say it was not hackers you faced but that is how I believe is working or not in the current build. The way this game works is much harder to tell hack from genuine as we all know can not even deliver legitimate deaths correctly to the player.


----------



## the9quad

]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> You're ego about being so knowledgeable on the subject is why it's you. You keep talking about factors in the game that make it seem like you know what you are talking about. While I'm sitting here explaining to you I've used multiple versions of No Recoil, No Spread, and No Breath and they work absolutely flawlessly with not an ounce of random factors being involved in them.
> 
> You don't have to accept my ideas, that's because you are another stubborn BF4 player that can't accept the truth about the game they play. Not my problem, you keep playing against hackers and turn your cheek the other way. I'll keep doing my job of getting rid of them to make the community more legitimate. If you want to be a part of the problem by simply turning away, that's fine you can be the majority but I'm not that type of person. I don't just let cheaters and hackers ruin a hobby of mine so easily. If you think it has anything to do with my skill, then you couldn't be any more wrong. I have a 78% Win Ratio, and 2.20 KD that constantly climbs. I have thorough experience with every hack that exists. They even have hacks that are completely impossible to detect. ESP Hacks through your Android or iPhone. Don't argue with someone with experience with the claims they are making. They are making the claims they are making not to cause controversy but to make the public aware of the problem.


I'll be honest, I've never touched a hack, and am immediately suspicious of anyone ^^^who admits they have. Unless they actually receive a paycheck from PB or dice, than if you do please accept my apology, if you don't, than in all honesty it's not your place to be "testing" hacks or bashing people who don't notice hacking BECAUSE they have never USED them personally.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I don't know whether it is hacking or just bugged killcard, but there sure do seem to be a lot of headshot deaths lately. Played Metro the other day and had more than 10 single hit headshots from multiple weapons. Got headshot by a M320, which I didn't think was possible. Seemed pretty suspicious to me.


It is possible to get a headshot with a M320 HE.


----------



## pc-illiterate

he said he is working with evenbalance.
i have screamed hack since the beginning. i love how i can spawn on my flag behind a wall in a building or in a hall with no tugs around, no mav around, and yet the tanker with no thermals blows a hole in the wall and me 2 seconds after i spawn.
its most evident after spawning in a building thats your capped flag. spawn in b on firestorm, a guy runs around the corner of the door and bapbapbap youre dead.
its too hard for most people to spot hacks in this craptastic-client/server-cant-communicate-fast-enough-fail of a fps game. bad players are bad. good players are accused. great players are 50/50 cheaters. hell good players have a good chance of being cheaters.

play the game. the cheaters dont really do anything but crap on your stats. as has been proven over and over, stats mean nothing in this game.


----------



## daguardian

@BiG StroOnZ take your hack talk and your _personal_ experience outta here, no-one here here gives a &^%$ if you have tried hacks, just makes you look like a loser.

Also I can't see any talk about hacks til you said
Quote:


> What's with Battlefield 4 players being in denial about hackers


, great way to start a conversation









PB accept submissions, and some people buy them just to submit to help out the community, but I don't understand your angle here here - why come in here with such hostility??

Not much going on at PB lately , so why the rant?

I think you have spent too much time on cheat forums.

Edit: No-one said there were no hackers, and working with PB... - lol I could say that too, just cause I make a submission, means nothing.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> That headshot icon is bugged and has been since its introduction, my opinion it was borught in to dampen the fury regards the 1 shot deaths or apparent 1 shot deaths, I have been killed in action and has shown the icon. Not to say it was not hackers you faced but that is how I believe is working or not in the current build. The way this game works is much harder to tell hack from genuine as we all know can not even deliver legitimate deaths correctly to the player.


My assumption is that it's bugged (again) since it has been my worse since the latest patch, but it's very annoying in any case. Run around the corner, see someone and start firing at the same time (or what appears to be the same time anyway) and get headshot killed before my gun has even fired a round.


----------



## pc-illiterate

omg people have talked about 'hacks' in this thread before. he is probably also talking about bf4 players in general. say someone is cheating in a server and 99.99% of the time all you here is denial about hacks and accusations of you being horrible.

and please read the reason he has played with cheats.

people fail to read both the forums and game chat.


----------



## daguardian

what? to submit them?

Edit. And , if he has been "working extensively with PB", for the benefit of legit players, why come in here with such a poor attitude?


----------



## Ghost12

Whoever was asking yesterday regards rank 111 and better battlelog, yes has happened to mine also just now.

http://gyazo.com/11a474692605d58bf20b10a33481b9e1

Edit - have just read elsewhere it will be fixed in an 11/3 update.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Common for cheaters to think they are helping the community.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> You see hackers in every game?????? that is what you claimed - http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/442085279662579712/780470447/ feel free to point one out. Regards


Marburger the level 59 that went 0-4 and dropped out early. He's convinced you were "hacking" so he has googled BF4 cheats and downloaded a few, He will be back shortly to get you with his now leveled playing field. Will probably even e-mail PB with what hacks he knows you were using since he is now an expert.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Common for cheaters to think they are helping the community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marburger the level 59 that went 0-4 and dropped out early. He's convinced you were "hacking" so he has googled BF4 cheats and downloaded a few, He will be back shortly to get you with his now leveled playing field. Will probably even e-mail PB with what hacks he knows you were using since he is now an expert.


lol. How is your cs.go going? I dropped some likes on you tube. You need to join more battlefield if you can cope with hackers in every game that is.


----------



## keikei

Theres another bug where the kill cam will high-light the wrong person who killed you.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Had the most epic trolling ever with raider (youtube guy)
> Hahahaha we made the Anti-air mine go ballistic hahahaha


I am anxiously awaiting The Ra1iders video review of the new patch

MHQ FTW!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> What's with Battlefield 4 players being in denial about hackers being present in the game they play?
> 
> I spot hackers every game I play. Every single game there's at least one hacker. There's so many different types of hacks available in this game it blows my mind that players can be so ignorant to this idea.
> 
> I have submitted over 20 undetected hacks to Even Balance that have over 20,000 views each, on various hacking forums over the past couple of months. I have been working with Even Balance for the past couple of months keeping them updated on every different hacking forum for BF4. Even the person I'm working with at Even Balance is blown away by how often these coders update and release new hacks as soon as they detect one. It's not all that complicated for people who are professionals at what they do.
> 
> People need to get in their heads that there's many hackers in this game and it isn't just the result of "bad coding" or "they're better than you." People cheat, it's really easy to cheat in this game. Good hackers don't need ridiculous hacks like wallhacks or aimbots. They use basic hacks like no recoil, no spread and ESP to give them that edge and advantage. If you ever used a no recoil and no spread hack you will easily see that you will win 10/10 of all your gun fights even when you are out numbered. It's really that simple.


bigger the game the more you will have it seems


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> lol. How is your cs.go going? I dropped some likes on you tube. You need to join more battlefield if you can cope with hackers in every game that is.


I'm terrible at that game, but somehow still find it fun. Thanks for the likes.

Might have to take up drinking while playing BF4.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Theres another bug where the kill cam will high-light the wrong person who killed you.


I had that happen on almost every death last night, once it even highlighted my teammate, something is seriously wrong since the patch.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Whoever was asking yesterday regards rank 111 and better battlelog, yes has happened to mine also just now.
> 
> http://gyazo.com/11a474692605d58bf20b10a33481b9e1
> 
> Edit - have just read elsewhere it will be fixed in an 11/3 update.


Or...orrrr ORRRR, just an idea, you might be a noob again







?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I am anxiously awaiting The Ra1iders video review of the new patch
> 
> MHQ FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigger the game the more you will have it seems


haha should be fun


----------



## ntherblast

What's the consensus with hyperthreading?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> What's the consensus with hyperthreading?


On.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> What's the consensus with hyperthreading?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> On.


I wish people read or searched first:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1433904/comparison-of-windows-7-vs-windows-8-i7-3770k-with-ht-enabled-vs-disabled-on-battlefield-4


----------



## the9quad

To be fair this thread is full of a bunch of other useless crap like the same video of bugs being posted 900000000 times. So someone asking a question doesn't bother me, and sometimes it is just easier to ask than it is to search.Or they didnt have time to read that indepth review and just wanted a simple yes or no. who knows. It is a nice review though.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> ]
> I'll be honest, I've never touched a hack, and am immediately suspicious of anyone ^^^who admits they have. Unless they actually receive a paycheck from PB or dice, than if you do please accept my apology, if you don't, than in all honesty it's not your place to be "testing" hacks or bashing people who don't notice hacking BECAUSE they have never USED them personally.


I have been talking with an employee at Even Balance on and off for a few months. I contact him personally when I have new information. When I acquire source codes from hacks through forums from members, when they release work arounds, screen shot blockers, personal encoders that encode the hacks to make them more hidden. I submit all my information to this person, as well as constant updates that the hacks receive. I do not test them out in the sense that I use them on my personal account, I have another account that is purely for testing that I notified the person at Even Balance that I use to prove that the hack is still not detected. This lets them know that the counter measures they are taking is not working because that account still has yet to be banned. I don't receive a check from Even Balance, I'm doing this all on my free time to make the community better. I don't see how I need to get payed because I'm doing a much better job at discovering hacks than any of those employees could have dreamed of because I know exactly where to look.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> @BiG StroOnZ take your hack talk and your _personal_ experience outta here, no-one here here gives a &^%$ if you have tried hacks, just makes you look like a loser.
> 
> Also I can't see any talk about hacks til you said
> , great way to start a conversation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PB accept submissions, and some people buy them just to submit to help out the community, but I don't understand your angle here here - why come in here with such hostility??
> 
> Not much going on at PB lately , so why the rant?
> 
> I think you have spent too much time on cheat forums.
> 
> Edit: No-one said there were no hackers, and working with PB... - lol I could say that too, just cause I make a submission, means nothing.


Testing out hacks to prove that they aren't detected makes me a loser? So every single person at Even Balance therefore is a loser when they use hacks to see if their process of detection is faulty. Good Logic there bud. I dont give a damn if you care about whether or not I tried hacks. That's totally irrelevant and you aren't even reading in between the lines because your so blinded by your own ignorance about the subject. Do not argue with someone who has personal experience with a subject. All it does it make YOU LOOK LIKE A DAMN LOSER AND A FOOL because you are trying to defend a subject you have no personal experience on. I can have this argument, because I KNOW. You do not, and that's the issue here.

PB Accepts submissions, that's different then talking to employees on a personal level on a weekly basis. They have not done any of the updates of the submissions that I have recently sent (and the updates for PB are not that frequent because they do silent bans now). That's why you haven't seen a large ban yet. But it's coming and that list is going to look a lot different than it does now. You are looking at Punkbusters ban list trying to use that as evidence that there aren't any hackers. Are you that freaking dense? Seriously, the hacks aren't detected that I'm talking about. How in the world are you going to see a ban list of people using a hack that isn't detected. Could you get any more stupid? Or are you just arguing for the sake of arguing? Or is it maybe you are a hacker and trying to use the same tactics that every other player does?

I'm not just making submissions. At first it began like that but then when one of the workers there realized how much information I had on them he asked me to help on a personal level and because I have access to this information at my finger tips. Since I have been playing FPS since I was a kid and knew about most of these websites for 13 years. Many of them are Russian, German, and hosted outside the USA.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> omg people have talked about 'hacks' in this thread before. he is probably also talking about bf4 players in general. say someone is cheating in a server and 99.99% of the time all you here is denial about hacks and accusations of you being horrible.
> 
> and please read the reason he has played with cheats.
> 
> people fail to read both the forums and game chat.


This is the type of reaction that I'm talking about that only happens in BF4. In Call of Duty when you call someone out for hacking the whole damn server agrees with you. In this game when you call someone out for hacking, they deny the existence of it happening and say you are "horrible or terrible." That's the type of attitude this BF4 Community has towards hackers. And the reason that is, is because one of two things.

A) They are really that stupid and ignorant
B) They are using hacks themselves, and therefore to make the community seem like it doesn't exist they dissuade other players from trying to believe it is happening. So they use the same repetitive reaction towards calling someone out. "Dude you're just terrible, Dude you're bad, Dude, you horrible." That's the type of attitude these players have and you know what I'm starting to think it's because of the fact that they are using some type of cheat or hack also (besides the person getting called out) that it makes them automatically reply in that manner to try to make someone feel stupid even though they got called out on their BS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> bigger the game the more you will have it seems


That's the thing, BF4 has such a gigantic community compared to CoD on the PC. I don't see how people can't use basic logic and mathematics to comprehend it. Like I said, the main hacks on these forums have 100,000 views. It doesn't take a mathematician to figure out how many possible hackers that is.

Did I mention that every single forum has updates on their threads that warn the users on a daily basis whether or not the hack is detected yet? So you wonder how they keep going on cheating. They are a community just like OCN. There's a lot of minds at work, it's not all that complicated to understand.

You know how a spy works, that's all I'm doing here. All this is, is counterintelligence that I'm doing. You have to infiltrate the system to bring it down from the inside, as opposed to trying to make change from the outside looking in.


----------



## Ghost12

Can Dice get anything right at all , they removed the ability to double or more stack sraw shots and now have buffed the javellin and can do exactly the same thing with a higher dps.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJtJGEo_DVk


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Can Dice get anything right at all , they removed tha ability to double or more stack sraw shots and now have buffed the javellin and can do exactly the same thing with a higher dps.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJtJGEo_DVk


----------



## the9quad

You know I had a really sarcastic reply to this that involved Donnie Brasco, then I realized I just didnt want to be a jerk. So whatever man keep up the goodwork!


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Can Dice get anything right at all , they removed the ability to double or more stack sraw shots and now have buffed the javellin and can do exactly the same thing with a higher dps.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJtJGEo_DVk


DICE did pose the question to potentially increase rpg damage. Looks like they did just that, but somehow forgot to mention it on the list of weapon tweaks.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> DICE did pose the question to potentially increase rpg damage. Looks like they did just that, but somehow forgot to mention it on the list of weapon tweaks.


I have no issue with the dmg per shot increase to make the weapon viable, but I do have an issue with 1 man hiding being able to use a lock on weapon at range to be able to fire multiple missiles stacked up. Is ridiculous imo. 1 man should not = 1 tank at any point, they already do of course as the other anti tank rockets/ launchers are 1 hit disable from the rear but they are not auto lock (sraw laser guided exception) and multi fire. I may be biased as tank a lot.

Double shot staff shell - fixed
Stack up Sraw - fixed
Stack up Jav - introduced lol

One more bug after another atm.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I have no issue with the dmg per shot increase to make the weapon viable, but I do have an issue with 1 man hiding being able to use a lock on weapon at range to be able to fire multiple missiles stacked up. Is ridiculous imo. 1 man should not = 1 tank at any point, they already do of course as the other anti tank rockets/ launchers are 1 hit disable from the rear but they are not auto lock (sraw laser guided exception) and multi fire. I may be biased as tank a lot.


From the vid it does seem DICE may have over compensated, yes. Increase in damage + dual shots. I would not be surprised if they did not intend for the dual shots. I can see a lot of engies running the jav, and tank drivers having a bigger headache as a result.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

So does that mean if I'm having a really good match and I'm popping headshots with my AEK/L85A2 or w/e and someone calls me a hacker, I'm either stupid and ignorant or I'm actually hacking?

That's a bad attitude my man.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> From the vid it does seem DICE may have over compensated, yes. Increase in damage + dual shots. I would not be surprised if they did not intend for the dual shots. I can see a lot of engies running the jav, and tank drivers having a bigger headache as a result.


It will get fixed imo, just another pain to put up with in the meantime lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Oh dice...Oh dice


----------



## the9quad

I personally think the unguided rpg to aircraft should be 1 shot 1 kill. It's ridiculous that it isn't. I also think the main shell from the tank to any aircraft should be one shot one kill. Those two things take more skill than just about anything in the game, and you don't get squat 50% of the time for doing it. That feeling when you do though.









That said I did just try that jav out, that is way, way OP. Fun yes, but totally ridiculous. I don't know if i will be able to stop myself from doing it, it is so funny to imagine the rage and anger on the other end.









Of course I have always been a fan of everything OP, I am old; I need every trick in the book to win. Saiga in DC check! AN-94 in BFBC2 check! USAS-12 and AEK in BF3, check! canister shells in BF3, check, ACE's in BF4 check!, lol I am pathetic.


----------



## Kuivamaa

AEK was really good in BF3 but M16A3 was more well rounded and frankly, at extreme CQ AEK was matched even by mp5k tuned for hip fire (after it got buffed that is)-skipping ADS totally with it. Midrange I used G3A3 personally.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> AEK was really good in BF3 but M16A3 was more well rounded and frankly, at extreme CQ AEK was matched even by mp5k tuned for hip fire (after it got buffed that is)-skipping ADS totally with it. Midrange I used G3A3 personally.


I just got used to it, and it was just a good all around gun, nothing like the straight up OPness of the USAS 12 and canister though.

Seriously in BF3 it was, grab a tank with motion senor, and ir, and canister, make sure you have a usas 12- and just straight rape infantry all day long. If anyone manages to get close hop out and wipe out a squad in like seconds with that shotgun and hop back in. The canister shells pre nerf were like instant death from half way across the map, and they originally could be fired in tandem with the main gun, you just fired one switched and fire again. reload and do it all over again. no one could hide. The only thing you had to worry about was armor. and that usas-12 was beast in grand bazaar.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I personally think the unguided rpg to aircraft should be 1 shot 1 kill. It's ridiculous that it isn't. I also think the main shell from the tank to any aircraft should be one shot one kill. Those two things take more skill than just about anything in the game, and you don't get squat 50% of the time for doing it. That feeling when you do though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said I did just try that jav out, that is way, way OP. Fun yes, but totally ridiculous. I don't know if i will be able to stop myself from doing it, it is so funny to imagine the rage and anger on the other end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I have always been a fan of everything OP, I am old; I need every trick in the book to win. Saiga in DC check! AN-94 in BFBC2 check! USAS-12 and AEK in BF3, check! canister shells in BF3, check, ACE's in BF4 check!, lol I am pathetic.


The only time I've ever had an RPG not kill air in 1 hit is on transport choppers. I've hit jets, attacks, scouts and all the rest and all have been 1 hit kills. I have had 1 hit kills with RPG vs. transport but only if I hit them in the main rotor.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> The only time I've ever had an RPG not kill air in 1 hit is on transport choppers. I've hit jets, attacks, scouts and all the rest and all have been 1 hit kills. I have had 1 hit kills with RPG vs. transport but only if I hit them in the main rotor.


Its been about 50-50 for me, so annoying.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I usas-12 was beast.


Yeah, I still remember that BFF episode


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Yeah, I still remember that BFF episode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7rFGMatKLM


man those videos still crack me up


----------



## the9quad

If you admin a server and have those automatic balance things, or your just a stupid admin. DO NOT MOVE THE GUY WHO WAS PLAYING THE WHOLE GAME AND WAS #1, to the losing team at the end of the game FOR "balance". so many stupid servers do this to me, it's irritating what is THE point of playing????








?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> If you admin a server and have those automatic balance things, or your just a stupid admin. DO NOT MOVE THE GUY WHO WAS PLAYING THE WHOLE GAME AND WAS #1, to the losing team at the end of the game FOR "balance". so many stupid servers do this to me, it's irritating what is THE point of playing????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


I dont get some of these admins either. Top guy gets switched or a platoon member (all he's members in same team) gets swapped. Real good logic there.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> If you admin a server and have those automatic balance things, or your just a stupid admin. DO NOT MOVE THE GUY WHO WAS PLAYING THE WHOLE GAME AND WAS #1, to the losing team at the end of the game FOR "balance". so many stupid servers do this to me, it's irritating what is THE point of playing????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Joined a server on the OCN guys, got switched, got pissed, left.
Took the OCN guys with me, and we royally owned the games - check the platoon for more info:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1470349/ocn-battlefield-4-bf4-platooon/140#post_21917630


----------



## Forceman

I think I'm done with playing random games until they get the live scoreboard fixed. Really gets old to join a game losing 700-100 or be on a team that's outnumbered 16-12. Playing with the platoon today was a blast, but playing random servers feels more like a chore than a game.

At least they could change it so you could quit without spawning and not take a loss.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> I have been talking with an employee at Even Balance on and off for a few months. I contact him personally when I have new information. When I acquire source codes from hacks through forums from members, when they release work arounds, screen shot blockers, personal encoders that encode the hacks to make them more hidden. I submit all my information to this person, as well as constant updates that the hacks receive. I do not test them out in the sense that I use them on my personal account, I have another account that is purely for testing that I notified the person at Even Balance that I use to prove that the hack is still not detected. This lets them know that the counter measures they are taking is not working because that account still has yet to be banned. I don't receive a check from Even Balance, I'm doing this all on my free time to make the community better. I don't see how I need to get payed because I'm doing a much better job at discovering hacks than any of those employees could have dreamed of because I know exactly where to look.
> Testing out hacks to prove that they aren't detected makes me a loser? So every single person at Even Balance therefore is a loser when they use hacks to see if their process of detection is faulty. Good Logic there bud. I dont give a damn if you care about whether or not I tried hacks. That's totally irrelevant and you aren't even reading in between the lines because your so blinded by your own ignorance about the subject. Do not argue with someone who has personal experience with a subject. All it does it make YOU LOOK LIKE A DAMN LOSER AND A FOOL because you are trying to defend a subject you have no personal experience on. I can have this argument, because I KNOW. You do not, and that's the issue here.
> 
> PB Accepts submissions, that's different then talking to employees on a personal level on a weekly basis. They have not done any of the updates of the submissions that I have recently sent (and the updates for PB are not that frequent because they do silent bans now). That's why you haven't seen a large ban yet. But it's coming and that list is going to look a lot different than it does now. You are looking at Punkbusters ban list trying to use that as evidence that there aren't any hackers. Are you that freaking dense? Seriously, the hacks aren't detected that I'm talking about. How in the world are you going to see a ban list of people using a hack that isn't detected. Could you get any more stupid? Or are you just arguing for the sake of arguing? Or is it maybe you are a hacker and trying to use the same tactics that every other player does?
> 
> I'm not just making submissions. At first it began like that but then when one of the workers there realized how much information I had on them he asked me to help on a personal level and because I have access to this information at my finger tips. Since I have been playing FPS since I was a kid and knew about most of these websites for 13 years. Many of them are Russian, German, and hosted outside the USA.
> 
> This is the type of reaction that I'm talking about that only happens in BF4. In Call of Duty when you call someone out for hacking the whole damn server agrees with you. In this game when you call someone out for hacking, they deny the existence of it happening and say you are "horrible or terrible." That's the type of attitude this BF4 Community has towards hackers. And the reason that is, is because one of two things.
> 
> A) They are really that stupid and ignorant
> B) They are using hacks themselves, and therefore to make the community seem like it doesn't exist they dissuade other players from trying to believe it is happening. So they use the same repetitive reaction towards calling someone out. "Dude you're just terrible, Dude you're bad, Dude, you horrible." That's the type of attitude these players have and you know what I'm starting to think it's because of the fact that they are using some type of cheat or hack also (besides the person getting called out) that it makes them automatically reply in that manner to try to make someone feel stupid even though they got called out on their BS.
> That's the thing, BF4 has such a gigantic community compared to CoD on the PC. I don't see how people can't use basic logic and mathematics to comprehend it. Like I said, the main hacks on these forums have 100,000 views. It doesn't take a mathematician to figure out how many possible hackers that is.
> 
> Did I mention that every single forum has updates on their threads that warn the users on a daily basis whether or not the hack is detected yet? So you wonder how they keep going on cheating. They are a community just like OCN. There's a lot of minds at work, it's not all that complicated to understand.
> 
> You know how a spy works, that's all I'm doing here. All this is, is counterintelligence that I'm doing. You have to infiltrate the system to bring it down from the inside, as opposed to trying to make change from the outside looking in.


Why not come and say that in your first post?

You came in and your first line slated all BF4 players- saying we are all ignorant to the cheating that goes in in BF4?

You don't work for EvenBalance, so stop twisting my words, I didn't call the staff at EvenBalance losers - just you who is behaving like one.

I have seen many people state they were just 'testing' hacks - they turned out to be regular cheats.

I was admin on servers years ago in BF, I used to take PB ss's -MANUALLY - and find and ban the cheaters, make submissions with videos, and keep our servers free of cheaters, I have spent literally thousands of hours doing so. I don't anymore because I have a family and not the time to do so.

I applaud you 'if' what you are saying is true, but honestly mate, you went about this totally ass about - _your last line, in your last post , should have been the first line in your first post_...

*You know how a spy works, that's all I'm doing here. All this is, is counterintelligence that I'm doing. You have to infiltrate the system to bring it down from the inside, as opposed to trying to make change from the outside looking in
*

Then again...there is alot you can read into this line.... *" Since I have been playing FPS since I was a kid and knew about most of these websites for 13 years. Many of them are Russian, German, and hosted outside the USA."*

So you have been visiting hack sites since you were a kid (13 years), I have read enough now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> If you admin a server and have those automatic balance things, or your just a stupid admin. DO NOT MOVE THE GUY WHO WAS PLAYING THE WHOLE GAME AND WAS #1, to the losing team at the end of the game FOR "balance". so many stupid servers do this to me, it's irritating what is THE point of playing????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I dont get some of these admins either. Top guy gets switched or a platoon member (all he's members in same team) gets swapped. Real good logic there.


Yeah this happens often to me -on one particular server whose name I will not mention (kevin)

Unfortunately there is no human to blame here, its automated by the server plugin -in other words the admins have no control.

The only thing you can do, if you know there is a server admin present in-game at the time, is to ask nicely to be moved back to the team you were originally on...sometimes this works.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> If you admin a server and have those automatic balance things, or your just a stupid admin. DO NOT MOVE THE GUY WHO WAS PLAYING THE WHOLE GAME AND WAS #1, to the losing team at the end of the game FOR "balance". so many stupid servers do this to me, it's irritating what is THE point of playing????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


They aren't configuring it properly, or using a second rate plugin, or the third option







. You can have it stop altogether in the late phase of a round (and define when the late phase starts), or never move the top players, or pretty much anything else, or, of course that third option - they couldn't care less and just let it do what it wants when it wants and set it to ignore their reserved slot/VIP list and clan tags so it never bugs them and only shunts "randoms" about. Every clan I've been in that had servers has had some form preferential treatment for members/contributors.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Had a ridiculous game on lockers now.

3 200 tickets per team. 59 ribbons at the end of the match hahaha.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/442600465699097216/514754486/


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> If you admin a server and have those automatic balance things, or your just a stupid admin. DO NOT MOVE THE GUY WHO WAS PLAYING THE WHOLE GAME AND WAS #1, to the losing team at the end of the game FOR "balance". so many stupid servers do this to me, it's irritating what is THE point of playing????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Yeah,it sucks big time. Giving everything you have to help your team gain an advantage only to find yourself transfered on the losing side when 75% of tickets is gone or something. Irritating is an understatement.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> So you have been visiting hack sites since you were a kid (13 years), I have read enough now


Yes I have, because any FPS game I played seriously had an abundance of hackers. Specifically Quake 3 Arena, and Counter Strike Source. So the clan servers I played on I made sure to have the hacks that were undetected at that time detected on the servers that I played on. Not really that complicated. I played Quake 3 Arena and Counter Strike Source for many years and this was the only way to have the servers that I played on clean. Otherwise they would have gone undetected for a long time. Once you pass files like that from one server admin to another, they start to make their way to other server admins and as a domino effect result the hacks become detected on multiple servers or the ban list of specific players becomes larger to make them unable to server hop because of detection on one server.

Not really that complicated, if you want to sway the information to look like I was a cheater/hacker as well that's your prerogative but it couldn't be anything further than the truth. I don't need to hack, I'll destroy anyone legitimately in any FPS. I've been doing this hacker reconnaissance for a long time.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

http://history.anticheatinc.com/bf4/index.php?searchtype=2&searchlimit=1&searchvalue=dbbea77691fe376f9d6718f9137b831f

http://www.pbbans.com/mbi-viewban-137b831f-vb335896.html

Are you sure you're not just trying to somehow justify your recent PB ban? Sort of what it seems like.

Maybe if you fill people with enough BS the OCN guys won't mind playing with you on your other account...


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> http://history.anticheatinc.com/bf4/index.php?searchtype=2&searchlimit=1&searchvalue=dbbea77691fe376f9d6718f9137b831f
> 
> http://www.pbbans.com/mbi-viewban-137b831f-vb335896.html
> 
> Are you sure you're not just trying to somehow justify your recent PB ban? Sort of what it seems like.
> 
> Maybe if you fill people with enough BS the OCN guys won't mind playing with you on your other account...


Oh snap!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> http://history.anticheatinc.com/bf4/index.php?searchtype=2&searchlimit=1&searchvalue=dbbea77691fe376f9d6718f9137b831f
> 
> http://www.pbbans.com/mbi-viewban-137b831f-vb335896.html
> 
> Are you sure you're not just trying to somehow justify your recent PB ban? Sort of what it seems like.
> 
> Maybe if you fill people with enough BS the OCN guys won't mind playing with you on your other account...


lol. It will have been taken in the line of duty of course


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Guys - as much as I love discussion (and arguments at times) can we just all love each other (no ****)?
If the guy has that opinion, fair enough - let him have it.
There ARE cheaters out there, but I wouldn't go to the extend of saying: "are you guys blind, there's some in every game".

I got called a "hacker" yesterday for having 52 kills with less than 10 deaths on shanghai


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I think I'm done with playing random games until they get the live scoreboard fixed. Really gets old to join a game losing 700-100 or be on a team that's outnumbered 16-12. Playing with the platoon today was a blast, but playing random servers feels more like a chore than a game.
> 
> At least they could change it so you could quit without spawning and not take a loss.


Uh I am pretty sure this is not the case; should not take a loss. At least it _shouldn't_ be. Quitting without spawn is not supposed to affect quit percentage either.

And I hear you re. scoreboard. Ridiculous that's it's broken again.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Bah, I was called a hacker today just because I flanked/mawed down some zero awareness players with a silenced MG4 in locker. Who cares.


----------



## EliteReplay

i only called hacker someone that actually manage to get a nemesis on me with just head shots... or with a LMG while im using let say AEK...


----------



## the9quad

I was on hainan resort yesterday, I ran out of the hotel, saw some guys laying down side by side across the water at the tennis court. I fired off one RPG it killed them both, I reloaded and killed another who was running away both shots were pretty far if you know where I am talking about and it was literally as fast as i could run out see them lit up and fire, reload and fire again. 3 kills in like 2 seconds.
It was just one of those moments where I was like Holy S, did I just do that>? Awesome BF moment. (this is why despite it's flaws BF4 is the funnest game out atm)

Anyway, I immediately got called a hacker by everyone and their brother. Also that is the moment when I decided I was no longer going to use mantle until overlays work, I wasn't [email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected]#!# So now I am back to Direct X 11, and recording EVERYTHING!

Nothing beats being called a hacker, and to be able to reply, accept my friends request after the game, and I will shoot you the youtube link of the match.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I was on hainan resort yesterday, I ran out of the hotel, saw some guys laying down side by side across the water at the tennis court. I fired off one RPG it killed them both, I reloaded and killed another who was running away both shots were pretty far if you know where I am talking about and it was literally as fast as i could run out see them lit up and fire, reload and fire again. 3 kills in like 2 seconds.
> It was just one of those moments where I was like Holy S, did I just do that>? Awesome BF moment. (this is why despite it's flaws BF4 is the funnest game out atm)
> 
> Anyway, I immediately got called a hacker by everyone and their brother. Also that is the moment when I decided I was no longer going to use mantle until overlays work, I wasn't [email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected]#!# So now I am back to Direct X 11, and recording EVERYTHING!


you can record with mantle but i think not every recorded software works...
Action mirilis works tho.


----------



## Baasha

Anyone get flickering textures ONLY in Second Assault maps? The other maps work fine for me but certain maps like Metro or Gulf of Oman flicker HORRIBLY!


----------



## Ghost12

I was looking forward to playing Silk Road after the staff shell nerf, potentially one of the best tank maps in the game without the glitch abuse, just loaded into it and right enough the staff is not so much an issue, it has now been re-named Javelin Road instead.


----------



## EVILNOK

In other news I killed the mobile AA with the attack chopper last night.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> you can record with mantle but i think not every recorded software works...
> Action mirilis works tho.


It works in crossfire with mantle? I own it, I never use it because I love afterburner and record to ram.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> In other news I killed the mobile AA with the attack chopper last night.


That's actually quite a feat lol.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> In other news I killed the mobile AA with the attack chopper last night.


I rammed it and then ran like a fool, only to be knifed by another guy - fun times.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> That's actually quite a feat lol.


I was recording and messing around with Premier Pro so I added it on at the end of some footage I was messing with (feel free to watch the whole video if you want. I'm still learning Premier Pro but I did add the fancy dubstep all the kids like







: )


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> http://history.anticheatinc.com/bf4/index.php?searchtype=2&searchlimit=1&searchvalue=dbbea77691fe376f9d6718f9137b831f
> 
> http://www.pbbans.com/mbi-viewban-137b831f-vb335896.html
> 
> Are you sure you're not just trying to somehow justify your recent PB ban? Sort of what it seems like.
> 
> Maybe if you fill people with enough BS the OCN guys won't mind playing with you on your other account...


That's the account I test on. It was only 2 minute ban. I was right back in a server with the same hack afterwards. Like I said that account has yet to be banned permanently because Punkbuster isn't so keen on perma-banning hackers.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I was on hainan resort yesterday, I ran out of the hotel, saw some guys laying down side by side across the water at the tennis court. I fired off one RPG it killed them both, I reloaded and killed another who was running away both shots were pretty far if you know where I am talking about and it was literally as fast as i could run out see them lit up and fire, reload and fire again. 3 kills in like 2 seconds.
> It was just one of those moments where I was like Holy S, did I just do that>? Awesome BF moment. (this is why despite it's flaws BF4 is the funnest game out atm)
> 
> Anyway, I immediately got called a hacker by everyone and their brother. Also that is the moment when I decided I was no longer going to use mantle until overlays work, I wasn't [email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected]#!# So now I am back to Direct X 11, and recording EVERYTHING!
> 
> Nothing beats being called a hacker, and to be able to reply, accept my friends request after the game, and I will shoot you the youtube link of the match.


I paid back a good sniper with a SMAW on lancang the other day, he sniped me from afar (must have been 500+ metres) while I was guarding the mcom. I respawned and SMAW'd at his scope glare,he didn't see that comming and was stationary, probably targeting someone. I wish the game monitored all sorts of kill distances ,not just sniper rifle headshots.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I was recording and messing around with Premier Pro so I added it on at the end of some footage I was messing with (feel free to watch the whole video if you want. I'm still learning Premier Pro but I did add the fancy dubstep all the kids like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : )


Lol i came for the mobile AA kill, I stayed for the dubstep. Nice shooting btw, I suck at anything I cant spray and pray with.


----------



## Thoth420

What was described a few pages back is not an accurate(or even close) description of Counter-Intelligence. Just sayin'


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Playing lot of rush right now

clearly, maps were designed with conquest focus

some maps are just imposibble in rush, for both attackers and defenders


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Playing lot of rush right now
> 
> clearly, maps were designed with conquest focus
> 
> some maps are just imposibble in rush, for both attackers and defenders


this has been the case since BC2 lol


----------



## Kuivamaa

BF4 imho suffers from that - generic(=conquest based) maps. Few true rush maps,no clear TDM one ,at least for vanilla.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> this has been the case since BC2 lol


I would disagree, some shine in Rush mode, and are pants in CQ, they were obviously made with Rush in mind.

For example, Arica Harbour in BC2 and Damavand Peak in BF3.


----------



## pc-illiterate

64 player metro and lockers is pure trash. too many kids spamming the m320


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> 64 player metro and lockers is pure trash. too many kids spamming the m320


Metro and Locker are just trash in general.

They just become extra stinky trash when playing with 48 or more people.


----------



## pc-illiterate

was playing with ghost yesterday on a 64 metro no explosives. kids were bypassing no expl with flashbangs. total trash game with the right(wrong) players


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> was playing with ghost yesterday on a 64 metro no explosives. kids were bypassing no expl with flashbangs. total trash game with the right(wrong) players


why were you guys playing that in the first place


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> 64 player metro and lockers is pure trash. too many kids spamming the m320


At least in Locker a team who tries can make a run around the outside/underneath and cap some flags behind the other team. In Metro it is still a straight line, and if you get pinned at either end you are pretty much going to lose. Very hard to get around the corner, as it were. The ticket lobby area still rules the game.

Now that I unlocked the F2000 I'd be fine never playing Metro again.


----------



## Kuivamaa

I still think half of metro/locker popularity is a result of grind effectiveness and not love for CQ gameplay.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Metro and Locker are just trash in general.
> 
> They just become extra stinky trash when playing with 48 or more people.


I actually like either map with 24 or even 32 player no explosives server. Hell even with explosives 24-32 player metro isn't that bad. It all depends on if you have a team that plays conquest or thinks they're playing TDM.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> I still think half of metro/locker popularity is a result of grind effectiveness and not love for CQ gameplay.


^ this


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> I still think half of metro/locker popularity is a result of grind effectiveness and not love for CQ gameplay.


half? I would almost say full - people love it for their "K/D" and the feeling of killing people in a cluster...


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I actually like either map with 24 or even 32 player no explosives server. Hell even with explosives 24-32 player metro isn't that bad. It all depends on if you have a team that plays conquest or thinks they're playing TDM.


This^^^, they are both very fun with 32 MAX. Anymore than that, they are ******ed, I'd even say 32 is pushing it, 24 is the sweet spot.

I actually think Zavod is the most balanced and true BF style map in the game. Reminds me of Kursk from BF1942. Has some air, some armor, a piece of artillery, and offers up some great CQ and mid range infantry. It's hands down the best designed for "game play" map they have in BF4. And it would have made an excellent CTF map.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> half? I would almost say full - people love it for their "K/D" and the feeling of killing people in a cluster...


I disagree with that. I'm sure there are plenty who do, don"t get me wrong. But there are also people that just like the map. And with the right amount of people it is a fun map to play imo. But the thing is everyone is different. If we all enjoyed the same things the world would be a boring place. With a team that plays conquest instead of TDM, 24-32 player Metro is a lot of fun. It all depends on the team you end up with. I just don't think the map in itself is a bad map.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I disagree with that. I'm sure there are plenty who do, don"t get me wrong. But there are also people that just like the map. And with the right amount of people it is a fun map to play imo. But the thing is everyone is different. If we all enjoyed the same things the world would be a boring place. With a team that plays conquest instead of TDM, 24-32 player Metro is a lot of fun. It all depends on the team you end up with. I just don't think the map in itself is a bad map.


sure, metro on xbox360 is MUCH better than metro on PC (64p) - so yeah bring the amount of players down and you'll have fun in some respects - but as far as I can remember, ever since I've come to PC - I've pretty much never joined an under 64p server lol.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> sure, metro on xbox360 is MUCH better than metro on PC (64p) - so yeah bring the amount of players down and you'll have fun in some respects - but as far as I can remember, ever since I've come to PC - I've pretty much never joined an under 64p server lol.


You should give them a try. Some maps are just terrible on 64 players, but really shine with 24-32, and the competition is tougher, because it isn't a spam fest. I play a lot of 48 and under servers, because I don't enjoy the randomness involved with 64 players on some of the tighter maps. Some maps though are boring with anything less than 64, that's the beauty of choice.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> You should give them a try. Some maps are just terrible on 64 players, but really shine with 24-32, and the competition is tougher, because it isn't a spam fest.


Yeah I prefer the new map design of metro2014 and the map design of locker over metro - but they still have choke points. I much rather play another map really.
Zavod, that you mentioned actually annoys me due to visibility. It's a bit "too green" - for a sniper it's a nightmare - for a run and gunner, it's a fun map. Had some good m249 rounds in that one.


----------



## frickfrock999

I've found 32 players to be the sweet spot for almost every map.

Especially the ones more vehicle focused.

Just feels more fun and balanced with 32.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I've found 32 players to be the sweet spot for almost every map.
> 
> Especially the ones more vehicle focused.
> 
> Just feels more fun and balanced with 32.


Maps like Altai Range, Silk Road, Golmud, Caspian and the more open outdoor-type maps I really like with 64 players. Others like Metro, Zavod, Flood Zone (/cringe my personal "i hate this map" map) seems perfect with a lower amount to me.


----------



## the9quad

I'm glad I am not the only one who hates flood zone. Maybe if it was a CTF map or something it would be fun? I wonder why they didn't do CTF for the the original maps?


----------



## Ghost12

I love metro, sometimes play it all night lol, on the other hand I will never play lockers by choice, I detest it. Horses for courses


----------



## EVILNOK

Did they do some type of ninja buff to the stealth jets? I just shot down 2 attack jets with it on Lancang Dam. It just didn't feel like the same jet.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Did they do some type of ninja buff to the stealth jets? I just shot down 2 attack jets with it on Lancang Dam. It just didn't feel like the same jet.


Pretty sure that was part of the patch notes.


----------



## pc-illiterate

zavod is my favorite map and 48 players or less i absolutely love it. if i could find a 32 player max 24/7 zavod cq map...


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Did they do some type of ninja buff to the stealth jets? I just shot down 2 attack jets with it on Lancang Dam. It just didn't feel like the same jet.


It flies and turns much better than attack jets, basically attack jet cannot outrun it now IMO.. it's cannons though are still pea-shooters so unlike the attack jet which would wipe you out with a quick hit if it gets behind you, you need more hits overall.


----------



## RexKobra

Well, I guess its time to trade in my trusty SRAW for the Javelin.

*Damage increased from 25 to 34.
*You can hit a target with two missiles at once.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJtJGEo_DVk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Aparition

The javelin is even more effective too. You can land mobility hits so easily now and now you can stack!


----------



## Jack Mac

Why does DICE insist on rewarding players for using lock ons?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Why does DICE insist on rewarding players for using lock ons?


It would make more sense for the javelin to have a min range so it's only a long range weapon. High damage long reload.


----------



## EVILNOK

I still prefer the RPG. The only time I'll use the Javelin is if I'm working with a recon that's lasing targets. I've used the RPG for so long I can do better with it.


----------



## RexKobra

Well, being able to deal 68 damage with a single lock on is significant. They nerfed the SRAW so you can no longer fire two missiles at once, but the javelin is now capable of doing just that.

I'm gonna put the SRAW down for a bit and test out the javelin. The SRAW is OK against tanks, but it really shines when taking on a heli or infantry. On Shanghai I would scale to the top of tall buildings and "snipe" unsuspecting players down below, lol.


----------



## RexKobra

One thing I do have to mention is the new LMG, the AWS. Wow, what a weapon!!!

The gun has very low recoil and can take out enemies, near or far. The gun reloads in half the time compared to other LMGs. I'm up to the last battle pack unlock of the gun, and hope that Dice doesn't Nerf it.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> One thing I do have to mention is the new LMG, the AWS. Wow, what a weapon!!!
> 
> The gun has very low recoil and can take out enemies, near or far. The gun reloads in half the time compared to other LMGs. I'm up to the last battle pack unlock of the gun, and hope that Dice doesn't Nerf it.


I was playing last night, and it seemed like everyone on the other team was using it. Figured it must be the new weapon of choice for support.


----------



## bluedevil

Can anyone tell me what FPS @ 1440p on a 7870 on High no AA/AF? Trying to decide on getting a 1440p monitor.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I was playing last night, and it seemed like everyone on the other team was using it. Figured it must be the new weapon of choice for support.


Yeah, of you're playing support then there really is no reason not to use the AWS. I've seen quite a few guys using it, and for good reason. The gun is is simply amazing.


----------



## Frosch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I was playing last night, and it seemed like everyone on the other team was using it. Figured it must be the new weapon of choice for support.


in my side of the story, it seems every assault is using the ar160 for their weapon of choice


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Well, being able to deal 68 damage with a single lock on is significant. *They nerfed the SRAW so you can no longer fire two missiles at once, but the javelin is now capable of doing just that.
> *
> I'm gonna put the SRAW down for a bit and test out the javelin. The SRAW is OK against tanks, but it really shines when taking on a heli or infantry. On Shanghai I would scale to the top of tall buildings and "snipe" unsuspecting players down below, lol.


It will get changed back. Also depending on how close to your target you are the 2 missiles at once isn't always reliable. I've messed around with it a few times and it seems (pardon the pun) hit or miss. I do hope this whole javelin thing at least gets more people to work together lasing targets. It seems every time I designate no one every hits my targets and when i have a javelin no one will lase anything. With the damage like it is right now that isn't a big problem but using a javelin with no one designating targets limits you to purely ground targets.


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> This^^^, they are both very fun with 32 MAX. Anymore than that, they are ******ed, I'd even say 32 is pushing it, 24 is the sweet spot.
> 
> I actually think Zavod is the most balanced and true BF style map in the game. Reminds me of Kursk from BF1942. Has some air, some armor, a piece of artillery, and offers up some great CQ and mid range infantry. It's hands down the best designed for "game play" map they have in BF4. And it would have made an excellent CTF map.


Yeah I second this. I can honestly say that my most enjoyable games have been played on Zavod311. Oh how I love vaporizing infantry with the scout choppers 25mm cannons with surgical precision..good times good times


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Why does DICE insist on rewarding players for using lock ons?


To keep the "Target Audience' happy.


----------



## Ghost12

Played most of the day yesterday and the javelin was not too much of a pain to play against, on many maps is quite easy to break line of sight if you are map aware and the shooter has to hold lock for a long time from range, the Hmg deals with those easily. I ran with it on Oman and on there is a good weapon for heli's, there is usually a recon camping somewhere and the Attack heli spends quite a bit of time being laser painted. It is like anything else that is considered "op" for a while, it breeds overconfidence in the user and they become easy kills.

Imo this has been buffed specifically with Naval strike in mind and the raging attack boats, the jav when used with laser has a 500m range I think. Attack boats will have no escape or chance to break lock really.


----------



## EliteReplay

i am the ONE AND ONLY that likes to play on Shanghai Conquest 64p?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i am the ONE AND ONLY that likes to play on Shanghai Conquest 64p?


That map is plenty big enough for 64 players, but the amount of snipers can get annoying. I usually spend my time between a and b trying to avoid that mess.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i am the ONE AND ONLY that likes to play on Shanghai Conquest 64p?


you can't be the only one - I love shanghai personally - good blend of everything. There's a reason I didn't really grow tired of it after 35hrs on the BETA


----------



## melodystyle2003

Guys i really don't get why this game is so f***'ed up. They do have fixed the bf4 hangs.
Netcode sucks so hard, you mostly get killed by one shot and killcam shows rubbish.
You think that most of the players are cheaters since when you see him you are on the floor in a blink. You even shoot them first, you get a bunch of hitmarks but you die and he stays alive with 40-75% health. Not to mention the sound bug on tdm servers over 100 tickets.
Not a noob player here (though not a pro just a normal player who knows how to play some maps, having ~3.5k/d on bf3 and 2.4k/d on bf4).
It kinda makes me wonder if there is a setting which can make things more objective and playable. System performance reveals 0% packet loss with 120fps stable on medium settings and gpu running on 50-80% in stock clocks.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i am the ONE AND ONLY that likes to play on Shanghai Conquest 64p?


Probably not the only one but terrible conquest map imo, constantly losing and chasing your gimme flag, many roof baddies and campers. May be better in other game modes like obliteration etc, never tried that game mode much. Rush is terrible also.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Probably not the only one but terrible conquest map imo, constantly losing and chasing your gimme flag, many roof baddies and campers. May be better in other game modes like obliteration etc, never tried that game mode much. Rush is terrible also.


When I played with the OCN platoon a couple days ago we played 2 rounds of Shanghai. As a team we moved from objectives constantly and the sniping was minimal. The hardest push was eliminating the campers on C before we brought the building down. While people were using snipers it was a Medium/CQ engagement the whole time.

Now as a lone wolf snipers can be an issue. I find when I play alone I notice a lot more campers. As a working squad we put so much pressure on the objectives any camping groups either get totally ignored or destroyed.

It is very interesting to see how different the game plays just based on squad behaviors. If all players played in squads and for the objectives the game would be crazy


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> When I played with the OCN platoon a couple days ago we played 2 rounds of Shanghai. As a team we moved from objectives constantly and the sniping was minimal. The hardest push was eliminating the campers on C before we brought the building down. While people were using snipers it was a Medium/CQ engagement the whole time.
> 
> Now as a lone wolf snipers can be an issue. I find when I play alone I notice a lot more campers. As a working squad we put so much pressure on the objectives any camping groups either get totally ignored or destroyed.
> 
> It is very interesting to see how different the game plays just based on squad behaviors. If all players played in squads and for the objectives the game would be crazy


as a squad, we absolutely demolished the opposition lol.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> as a squad, we absolutely demolished the opposition lol.


What time of day do you guys all play? I wanna get in on some action tonight when my girlfriend goes to sleep.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> What time of day do you guys all play? I wanna get in on some action tonight when my girlfriend goes to sleep.


I play when I feel like it - hashtag #unemployed


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> What time of day do you guys all play? I wanna get in on some action tonight when my girlfriend goes to sleep.


I'm sorry, but isn't it usually dudes wanting to get action by sleeping with their girlfriend? I think you might want to check your priorities son.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I'm sorry, but isn't it usually dudes wanting to get action by sleeping with their girlfriend? I think you might want to check your priorities son.


I used to put on headphones when I had a beautiful GF and game to BF1943.
Sometimes a man needs to be alone and enjoy his game.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I'm sorry, but isn't it usually dudes wanting to get action by sleeping with their girlfriend? I think you might want to check your priorities son.


Times have changed I guess...







I'm a member of the 40+ club, so I seldom see any action outside the game.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> What's with Battlefield 4 players being in denial about hackers being present in the game they play?
> 
> I spot hackers every game I play. Every single game there's at least one hacker. There's so many different types of hacks available in this game it blows my mind that players can be so ignorant to this idea.
> 
> I have submitted over 20 undetected hacks to Even Balance that have over 20,000 views each, on various hacking forums over the past couple of months. I have been working with Even Balance for the past couple of months keeping them updated on every different hacking forum for BF4. Even the person I'm working with at Even Balance is blown away by how often these coders update and release new hacks as soon as they detect one. It's not all that complicated for people who are professionals at what they do.
> 
> People need to get in their heads that there's many hackers in this game and it isn't just the result of "bad coding" or "they're better than you." People cheat, it's really easy to cheat in this game. Good hackers don't need ridiculous hacks like wallhacks or aimbots. They use basic hacks like no recoil, no spread and ESP to give them that edge and advantage. If you ever used a no recoil and no spread hack you will easily see that you will win 10/10 of all your gun fights even when you are out numbered. It's really that simple.


I'm gonna kick a dead horse because I haven't been on the forums in 2 days and have been playing BF like a baller. Are you getting paid by Even Balance? Do you have something to gain from stalking these people? Leave it alone. The hacks always get caught. It hasn't and won't change my gaming experience. There's always a way to play around the one guy cheating in a 64 person game. Unless it's Metro but who takes that map seriously anyway?! LoL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I don't know whether it is hacking or just bugged killcard, but there sure do seem to be a lot of headshot deaths lately. Played Metro the other day and had more than 10 single hit headshots from multiple weapons. Got headshot by a M320, which I didn't think was possible. Seemed pretty suspicious to me.


Just netcode glitch. I enjoy the glitch that shows you that the guy healing you killed you.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i am the ONE AND ONLY that likes to play on Shanghai Conquest 64p?


It's ok but I'm kinda sick of the whole "horseshoe" map thing EA keeps going with. Have been since BF42 Kharkov.

My personal favorite map atm in Guilin Peaks.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> you can't be the only one - I love shanghai personally - good blend of everything. There's a reason I didn't really grow tired of it after 35hrs on the BETA


I like it, but I wish they would replace the attack Heli with a Scout, or add a Scout Heli to each side. It would be way more fun flying between all those buildings with a Scout.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Times have changed I guess...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a member of the 40+ club, so I seldom see any action outside the game.


Same here. Only 38 thou hahahaha. But ya I'm in the dog house after playing all weekend.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I like it, but I wish they would replace the attack Heli with a Scout, or add a Scout Heli to each side. It would be way more fun flying between all those buildings with a Scout.


yes and no.
Scout would destroy the map - because it's OP with reps on it. (even after the cannon nerf).
Not saying the little bird isn't "right" now - but I'm saying on a map like that, it would destroy it.
ie. flood zone - it's correct, because people hide in buildings etc - so it works out.

In shanghai it would be completely annoying. Especially by the buildings.

So I prefer it being an attack chopper as the attack chopper is designed to kill tanks + the boat.
As for the gunner of that chopper, he can kill the guys at C.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I play when I feel like it - hashtag #unemployed


And I wondered what you were doing up at 5 AM playing, lol

We do need more people to use headsets though. It was only Dubbed and myself on headset talking.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> And I wondered what you were doing up at 5 AM playing, lol
> 
> We do need more people to use headsets though. It was only Dubbed and myself on headset talking.


hehe
And yeah I thoroughly enjoyed playing with you in particular (no offence to the others) - simply because you were mic'ed up and we were pwning SON


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> And I wondered what you were doing up at 5 AM playing, lol
> 
> We do need more people to use headsets though. It was only Dubbed and myself on headset talking.


I got lucky finding you all.
#marriedwithchildren

Even though my mic was not working, it was fantastic listening to you guys.







I'll try to have my mic working next time.


----------



## jdstock76

Do we have our own TS now? Wouldn't mind chatting up with y'all sometime.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I'm sorry, but isn't it usually dudes wanting to get action by sleeping with their girlfriend? I think you might want to check your priorities son.


I put her to sleep then play if you catch my drift...never put gaming before life priorities. Our thing is still new though so I have literally not played BF4 at all in weeks. I am lucky to squeeze in a game of Hearthstone these days. She has to be awake early tomorrow and I don't so...tonight is the night if there was one.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I'm gonna kick a dead horse because I haven't been on the forums in 2 days and have been playing BF like a baller. Are you getting paid by Even Balance? Do you have something to gain from stalking these people? Leave it alone. The hacks always get caught. It hasn't and won't change my gaming experience. There's always a way to play around the one guy cheating in a 64 person game. Unless it's Metro but who takes that map seriously anyway?! LoL


In conquest ESP can give one player a huge advantage and make the game impossible to win. Especially if they vehicle hog the whole game. In Dom or TDM it also makes one person carry a whole team because they know exactly where every player is (ESP) or they never lose firefights (No Recoil, No Spread). It's nice to take a break from Conquest and play TDM or Dom but honestly I wouldnt even bother in the state the game is right now. Hackers play those game modes more frequently, as in always.


----------



## the9quad

That's weird I play conquest exclusively never had an issue. Or are you saying they don't play conquest? I've seen One hacker one time in a locker all pistol match. Other than that nothing nada, 175 hours. Seems to me you need to quit using cheats, no one asked for your help, and none of us here except you have any sort of pb ban, funny how the only guy complaining about cheats is the one guy who has been banned for it. Say what you want, but those are the facts.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> That's weird I play conquest exclusively never had an issue. Or are you saying they don't play conquest? I've seen One hacker one time in a locker all pistol match. Other than that nothing nada, 175 hours. Seems to me you need to quit using cheats, no one asked for your help, and none of us here except you have any sort of pb ban, funny how the only guy complaining about cheats is the one guy who has been banned for it. Say what you want, but those are the facts.


LoL .... I've seen some questionable things but nothing that can't be explained from either me sucking, netcode, or map/game mode selection.









I need a break I think. Played somewhere in the neighborhood of 20 hours this weekend if not more.


----------



## Deadboy90

Has anyone en countered this problem with BF3 or 4?

While using a Phenom CPU and 1333 MHz ram I was constantly getting MASSIVE amounts of stuttering. I'm talking 10 seconds at a time. I have since fixed the problem by upgrading to 1600mhz RAM that fixed the problem for whatever reason. Since then I have run into 3 different people with 1333mhz ram and having the same issue. Is this more widespread than I initially thought?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Has anyone en countered this problem with BF3 or 4?
> 
> While using a Phenom CPU and 1333 MHz ram I was constantly getting MASSIVE amounts of stuttering. I'm talking 10 seconds at a time. I have since fixed the problem by upgrading to 1600mhz RAM that fixed the problem for whatever reason. Since then I have run into 3 different people with 1333mhz ram and having the same issue. Is this more widespread than I initially thought?


1333 is definitely slower, but stuttering....not really heard of anything related to that.
I've heard of faster ram being better for overall FPS - but I'm still dubious about that.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 1333 is definitely slower, but stuttering....not really heard of anything related to that.
> I've heard of faster ram being better for overall FPS - but I'm still dubious about that.


It was quite a bizzare issue when I had it, it made BF3 literally Impossible to play. And the fix was even wierder. I suggested upgrading to 1600 MHz ram to another OCN'er with a similar issue and they reported that it fixed it as well.


----------



## zlatan1985

the whole orange highlight of the person that kills you on the killcam is messed up for me- sometimes its someone across the map not the person that actually killed me - and sometimes a member of my team highlighted. anyone else have this happen to them ?


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlatan1985*
> 
> the whole orange highlight of the person that kills you on the killcam is messed up for me- sometimes its someone across the map not the person that actually killed me - and sometimes a member of my team highlighted. anyone else have this happen to them ?


Yup, almost every death since the patch, so random, even seen it highlight a team-mate lol, go DICE!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlatan1985*
> 
> the whole orange highlight of the person that kills you on the killcam is messed up for me- sometimes its someone across the map not the person that actually killed me - and sometimes a member of my team highlighted. anyone else have this happen to them ?


yup random.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlatan1985*
> 
> the whole orange highlight of the person that kills you on the killcam is messed up for me- sometimes its someone across the map not the person that actually killed me - and sometimes a member of my team highlighted. anyone else have this happen to them ?


Its broken, Dice are about as quick at fixing things as the player in your avatar has ever been on a football pitch.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Has anyone en countered this problem with BF3 or 4?
> 
> While using a Phenom CPU and 1333 MHz ram I was constantly getting MASSIVE amounts of stuttering. I'm talking 10 seconds at a time. I have since fixed the problem by upgrading to 1600mhz RAM that fixed the problem for whatever reason. Since then I have run into 3 different people with 1333mhz ram and having the same issue. Is this more widespread than I initially thought?


I have a 2nd PC with a quad core B55 and 1333 G skill RAM. Never had that issue.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlatan1985*
> 
> the whole orange highlight of the person that kills you on the killcam is messed up for me- sometimes its someone across the map not the person that actually killed me - and sometimes a member of my team highlighted. anyone else have this happen to them ?


This made me so angry, until I read that it is totally bugged.
I had people across the map, always running away behind a building, in vehicle, weird places.

The memory thing is interesting. Next time I get some time I'll run a bench for it to see how it runs.
I'm on 2133 speed ram at the moment with standard Page File on my RAID0 (~1.5x memory size).

Should be fun!


----------



## daguardian

I wish they would just take out the killcam altogether, so it actually felt like BF and not _some other game_.


----------



## Aparition

Killcam should be a server option. I'd rather see black screen myself, or straight to the battle map.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I have a 2nd PC with a quad core B55 and 1333 G skill RAM. Never had that issue.


Interesting. Almost the same setup as I had too (phenom b50, 8gb 1333 gskill ram).


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I personally think the unguided rpg to aircraft should be 1 shot 1 kill. It's ridiculous that it isn't. I also think the main shell from the tank to any aircraft should be one shot one kill. Those two things take more skill than just about anything in the game, and you don't get squat 50% of the time for doing it. That feeling when you do though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said I did just try that jav out, that is way, way OP. Fun yes, but totally ridiculous. I don't know if i will be able to stop myself from doing it, it is so funny to imagine the rage and anger on the other end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I have always been a fan of everything OP, I am old; I need every trick in the book to win. Saiga in DC check! AN-94 in BFBC2 check! USAS-12 and AEK in BF3, check! canister shells in BF3, check, ACE's in BF4 check!, lol I am pathetic.


The 1 shot kills to aircraft in BF3 with tank were some of my favorite moments. It's definitely lame to land one now, or even with the Igla, and all you do is tip over the chopper and make them fall to the ground, instead of a great explosion killing everyone inside. It seems like a few of my rpg hits to choppers have not even registered, no points/disable, and no effect. Now that's more a problem with netcode but those really suck.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> I still think half of metro/locker popularity is a result of grind effectiveness and not love for CQ gameplay.
> 
> 
> 
> half? I would almost say full - people love it for their "K/D" and the feeling of killing people in a cluster...
Click to expand...

Well, Metro/Locker give you the best chance for a Rambo moment, and everyone wants to have one of those at some time... Just open your M60/PKP/M249 onto a group of 10+ people camping a doorway for epicness.


----------



## perablenta

Made my 3rd no UI / HUD video, this time I used Hainan Resort map. Enjoy!


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Has anyone en countered this problem with BF3 or 4?
> 
> While using a Phenom CPU and 1333 MHz ram I was constantly getting MASSIVE amounts of stuttering. I'm talking 10 seconds at a time. I have since fixed the problem by upgrading to 1600mhz RAM that fixed the problem for whatever reason. Since then I have run into 3 different people with 1333mhz ram and having the same issue. Is this more widespread than I initially thought?


I find this odd because I used to use a amd 965BE and 4gb of ddr2 1066 and never got this stuttering that people are talking about. And its not like it was any super ram, I traded for it and they were found in the garbage by a friend.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I find this odd because I used to use a amd 965BE and 4gb of ddr2 1066 and never got this stuttering that people are talking about. And its not like it was any super ram, I traded for it and they were found in the garbage by a friend.


I wish I had recorded when it was happening...

here this is close to what i was experiencing in BF3 but a bit worse.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I wish I had recorded when it was happening...
> 
> here this is close to what i was experiencing in BF3 but a bit worse.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks like a system issue. Internet / Server issues normally cause weird behavior, not slow downs and stuttering like you are experiencing.

Almost as if the CPU is being called to task a different process. Much like a virus or anti-virus might cause behavior when doing a full definition search.

What does your CPU performance look like?

It might also be your GPU ram, but if the GPU is dying that usually leads to driver crashes.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> That looks like a system issue. Internet / Server issues normally cause weird behavior, not slow downs and stuttering like you are experiencing.
> 
> Almost as if the CPU is being called to task a different process. Much like a virus or anti-virus might cause behavior when doing a full definition search.
> 
> What does your CPU performance look like?
> 
> It might also be your GPU ram, but if the GPU is dying that usually leads to driver crashes.


totally agreed - that doesn't look like a GPU or CPU or RAM bottleneck to me - looks server/client side internet wise.
I don't want to say "user error" - but RAM wouldn't do that. It would cause a different type of stuttering, that was lag (in the video)

EDIT:
You read the description of the video - guy was on 6GB - so he was bottom'ed out at 6GB, then that would make sense (for him) - but for someone already on 1333 @ 8-16GB - that wouldn't make sense to me.


----------



## Sadmoto

check your temps man CPU and GPU, that's the stuttering I would get when my vram would overheat to 114c and it would throttle itself down to not go over that.

it happened to me when I was OCing my GPU, I actually had to lower my power limit from 20% to 10% for my card because the vram would get too hot when playing bf4.

The main reason I think its a temp issue is that because it happens every few seconds, this would happen to me when vram was at 114c, it would slow itself down to back under 114c, start running normal, and then hit the thermal limit again forcing it to re-throttle.

If the temps are in line, I'd check drivers then check your harddrive just to be sure.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> The 1 shot kills to aircraft in BF3 with tank were some of my favorite moments. It's definitely lame to land one now, or even with the Igla, and all you do is tip over the chopper and make them fall to the ground, instead of a great explosion killing everyone inside. It seems like a few of my rpg hits to choppers have not even registered, no points/disable, and no effect. Now that's more a problem with netcode but those really suck.
> Well, Metro/Locker give you the best chance for a Rambo moment, and everyone wants to have one of those at some time... Just open your M60/PKP/M249 onto a group of 10+ people camping a doorway for epicness.


Irritated about this same thing. Those one shot kills is what makes this game fun. It's the little things like that make great YouTube vids.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> That's weird I play conquest exclusively never had an issue. Or are you saying they don't play conquest? I've seen One hacker one time in a locker all pistol match. Other than that nothing nada, 175 hours. Seems to me you need to quit using cheats, no one asked for your help, and none of us here except you have any sort of pb ban, funny how the only guy complaining about cheats is the one guy who has been banned for it. Say what you want, but those are the facts.


Why would someone complaining about hacking, come on their own time exposing hacking but be the one hacking? Does that make any sense to you? Or are you that irrational of a human being. Really, who said I personally used cheats on my own account while playing? I don't use them personally at all ever. Stop dissuading the conversation in a different direction that it is going.

The facts are the game has hackers, the other facts are the only people who claim there aren't any hackers are the hackers themselves.

So you are either

a) A hacker doing the typical BF4 nonsense. Blah blah blah my game contains no hackers, I've played 9 million hours of BF4 and I only saw one hacker before. Blah blah blah, I'm so full of crap it's not even funny.

b) Just that incompetent that you don't know when you are being hacked against


----------



## Aparition

Oh ya a throttling GPU would act like that too. Clocks flipping between 2D and 3D.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah well I hope it was the killcam bug on this one…if not dude killed me through thick cover. Pick your poison, I guess. Between this crap and the busted scoreboard I took my machine down again for loop tweaking...


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Why would someone complaining about hacking, come on their own time exposing hacking but be the one hacking? Does that make any sense to you? Or are you that irrational of a human being. Really, who said I personally used cheats on my own account while playing? I don't use them personally at all ever. Stop dissuading the conversation in a different direction that it is going.
> 
> The facts are the game has hackers, the other facts are the only people who claim there aren't any hackers are the hackers themselves.
> 
> So you are either
> 
> a) A hacker doing the typical BF4 nonsense. Blah blah blah my game contains no hackers, I've played 9 million hours of BF4 and I only saw one hacker before. Blah blah blah, I'm so full of crap it's not even funny.
> 
> b) Just that incompetent that you don't know when you are being hacked against


One of us has admitted to using hacks and hanging out on hacking websites since he was 13, one of us has a pbban,one of us screams about hackers making it impossible to play yet has a 2.0+ kdr....I think that speaks volumes ...me thinks thou doest protest too much.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yeah well I hope it was the killcam bug on this one&#8230;if not dude killed me through thick cover. Pick your poison, I guess. Between this crap and the busted scoreboard I took my machine down again for loop tweaking...


Doesn't make the game unplayable thou. Go back to the BF42 days. No kill cams. Personally I could do with out them. Especially since they're glitchy.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> One of us has admitted to using hacks and hanging out on hacking websites since he was 13, one of us has a pbban,one of us screams about hackers making it impossible to play yet has a 2.0+ kdr....I think that speaks volumes ...me thinks thou doest protest too much.


Let's clear this up, because your troll attempt is really bad. But to clear my own name we will be thorough. I said I tested hacks, not used them. That's first and foremost. In order to understand your enemy you need to have the same information as them. This is pretty simple. If I'm going to call someone out on something, I better know what it is so I don't look stupid. When I can call out specific hack names because I know exactly which one they are using. That makes my statement a lot more reliable and legitimate because I actually know what I am talking about. Secondly, I said not since I was thirteen but for thirteen years I have known all of these hacking websites. I don't "hang out on them." I go to them, see what hacks they are using to verify my claims that I am being hacked against. When you are as good as me at first person shooters, you know when you are playing a hacker. It's really that simple. Nobody is claiming the game is impossible to play, what I am claiming is that hackers are making the game impossible to have a good time. Whether they are on your team or against your team. It doesn't make a difference. Do you like joining a game of Conquest when your team has every single flag taken and the enemy has one flag? Being completely dominated the whole game? Sounds like a blast. Sorry I don't play games just to win. I play games for competition. That's what makes them fun. However, there's a difference between mere competition and something completely beyond that. That's when you play with hackers or against them. The game no longer is fun. It's either too hard, or way too easy.

Having a 2.0 KDR is nothing, that's easy talk when you are good. You don't need a hack to have a 2.0 KDR. If I hacked I have a 4.0 KDR and a 98% win/loss ratio. Hate to break it too you, but that's what happens when you give good players hacks. They become god like.

What speaks volumes is your inability to read the information I'm relaying to you. I'm a freaking adult, I have no reason to lie. I stopped lying after I was a teenager. Lying is the most waste of energy stupid thing you could possibly do. It's impossible for me to lie, it's not in my nature, it's not who I am. Everything I tell you is truth. Whether you want to believe it or not is not my problem. I don't care. If you want to continue to play with or against hackers that's fine. But to me it is not. And I will stop it entirely by myself if I must. I don't give up or accept things that need to be changed like most people.


----------



## the9quad

I'd love to know the difference between trying hacks and using them? Does that mean you hop on a server tell everyone, "hey guys I'm about to test hacks"? Seems to me testing a hack and using a hack are equivalent statements when anyone can say that, than say but I don't lie either so it's cool. Ignore my pbban for hacks guys I am a truthful hack tester and it's impossible for me to lie.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Doesn't make the game unplayable thou. Go back to the BF42 days. No kill cams. Personally I could do with out them. Especially since they're glitchy.


No wasn't claiming that. The scoreboard doesn't either but it just makes it that much more of a hassle to play.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Let's clear this up, because your troll attempt is really bad. But to clear my own name we will be thorough. I said I tested hacks, not used them. That's first and foremost. In order to understand your enemy you need to have the same information as them. This is pretty simple. If I'm going to call someone out on something, I better know what it is so I don't look stupid. When I can call out specific hack names because I know exactly which one they are using. That makes my statement a lot more reliable and legitimate because I actually know what I am talking about. Secondly, I said not since I was thirteen but for thirteen years I have known all of these hacking websites. I don't "hang out on them." I go to them, see what hacks they are using to verify my claims that I am being hacked against. When you are as good as me at first person shooters, you know when you are playing a hacker. It's really that simple. Nobody is claiming the game is impossible to play, what I am claiming is that hackers are making the game impossible to have a good time. Whether they are on your team or against your team. It doesn't make a difference. Do you like joining a game of Conquest when your team has every single flag taken and the enemy has one flag? Being completely dominated the whole game? Sounds like a blast. Sorry I don't play games just to win. I play games for competition. That's what makes them fun. However, there's a difference between mere competition and something completely beyond that. That's when you play with hackers or against them. The game no longer is fun. It's either too hard, or way too easy.
> 
> Having a 2.0 KDR is nothing, that's easy talk when you are good. You don't need a hack to have a 2.0 KDR. If I hacked I have a 4.0 KDR and a 98% win/loss ratio. Hate to break it too you, but that's what happens when you give good players hacks. They become god like.
> 
> What speaks volumes is your inability to read the information I'm relaying to you. I'm a freaking adult, I have no reason to lie. I stopped lying after I was a teenager. Lying is the most waste of energy stupid thing you could possibly do. It's impossible for me to lie, it's not in my nature, it's not who I am. Everything I tell you is truth. Whether you want to believe it or not is not my problem. I don't care. If you want to continue to play with or against hackers that's fine. But to me it is not. And I will stop it entirely by myself if I must. I don't give up or accept things that need to be changed like most people.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I'd love to know the difference between trying hacks and using them? Does that mean you hop on a server tell everyone, "hey guys I'm about to test hacks"? Seems to me testing a hack and using a hack are equivalent statements when anyone can say that, than say but I don't lie either so it's cool. Ignore my pbban for hacks guys I am a truthful hack tester and it's impossible for me to lie.


I get what BiG is saying but a hack is a hack is a hack. No matter what site you "go to" they all offer the same thing. An aimbot and wallhack. You can pick what you want on at any given time, hell you can even pick which body part to aim at. And to be honest you could easily get away with it in BF4 because the bullet damage and netcode is so out of whack. Bullets do to much damage and the netcode hides the fact that my dog could just spray and pray and kill something.

What I don't get is the need to visit these sites and give the dev teams that info. They already do that themselves. Just play the game and quit worrying about senseless crap. In my experience the only map a hack could influence is Metro anyway.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> No wasn't claiming that. The scoreboard doesn't either but it just makes it that much more of a hassle to play.


Not really. It's just more eye candy. Sure I don't disagree that these things if offered should work but they're not necessary to play. Personally I think EA should forget the eye candy and just build the game. Let 3rd party people do the after market crap like the old BFStats.com site.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I'd love to know the difference between trying hacks and using them? Does that mean you hop on a server tell everyone, "hey guys I'm about to test hacks"? Seems to me testing a hack and using a hack are equivalent statements when anyone can say that, than say but I don't lie either so it's cool. Ignore my pbban for hacks guys I am a truthful hack tester and it's impossible for me to lie.


Trying hacks and using them are completely different. Someone tries hacks to see what they are capable of. Again, to know what you are up against. Also, if you have an idea that you are being hacked against. You would probably wonder if A) Am I being paranoid or B) Is it really happening. So if you are able to download a hack, start testing it briefly on a server and not get banned. Then obviously you are clearly not being paranoid and your questions of hackers are true. Then if you get kicked from a server for using a hack, and then rejoin another server with the same hack and not get kicked. Then again, there's another verifiable fact that hackers never actually receive some sort of consequence.

If you understand the definition of the word testing, then you obviously automatically know they are not equivalent statements. Why would anyone, who is ACTUALLY hacking. Go into a thread and make it public that they are using hacks (even though this never happened once). But under the guise that they are trying to get rid of them? Totally senseless in and of itself. If I was really hacking, why the hell would I tell you guys? So you can go use the same hacks and be "as good as I am." No doesn't make much sense does it. If I'm hacking I want them all to myself. Duh.

You think I didn't know I was pb banned before? I told you it was a 2 min ban and I joined another server after 2 mins. It happened while I was testing a hack. So again, either your ability to read is not very good or you are just being a pain in the butt because you have nothing better to do. Regardless of your purpose, it doesn't matter. I know what I do, what I am doing, and that's all that matters. If you want to contrive some sort of elaborate scheme in your head that you think I'm doing (but in reality is actually just your malfunctioning brain concocting mindless thoughts together that have no connection whatsoever) then go for it. I'm not going to stop your racing thoughts, you can't that's for sure.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I wish I had recorded when it was happening...
> 
> here this is close to what i was experiencing in BF3 but a bit worse.


I had this behaviour on BF3 in a few ocassions-when there was a memory leak, when I had textures [email protected] on a 1GB video card and when there was an obvious aimbotter present (I am talking someone going 80-0 with ammo pack as top weapon). BF4 never.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> You think I didn't know I was pb banned before? I told you it was a 2 min ban and I joined another server after 2 mins. It happened while I was testing a hack. So again, either your ability to read is not very good or you are just being a pain in the butt because you have nothing better to do. Regardless of your purpose, it doesn't matter. I know what I do, what I am doing, and that's all that matters. If you want to contrive some sort of elaborate scheme in your head that you think I'm doing (but in reality is actually just your malfunctioning brain concocting mindless thoughts together that have no connection whatsoever) then go for it. I'm not going to stop your racing thoughts, you can't that's for sure.


Just curious what's your point at the end of the day?
That you test hacks in live servers and get mini-bans for them?
That the game can be exploited?
That everyone playing is a hacker?

I'm confused. What's your point?
As your attitude, to pretty much everyone - is a negative one.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> *there's another verifiable fact that hackers never actually receive some sort of consequence.*


Nothing further from the truth. EA completely bans them from any BF game and flags their Origin account so they can not go back out and just buy another key.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Just curious what's your point at the end of the day?
> That you test hacks in live servers and get mini-bans for them?
> That the game can be exploited?
> That everyone playing is a hacker?
> 
> I'm confused. What's your point?
> As your attitude, to pretty much everyone - is a negative one.


My point is to point out when I do, do these submissions to Even Balance that they aren't strict enough. Sometimes I wonder if it's just more money in EA's pockets at the end of the day. If a hacker just gets banned on one account, and then can make another (re-buy a new BF4 / CD Key), start hacking again; that cycle can go on forever. How much money is EA actually making and how much of an effort is actually being attempted to stop the hacking as opposed to recycling hackers?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Nothing further from the truth. EA completely bans them from any BF game and flags their Origin account so they can not go back out and just buy another key.


They might get banned on that account, but they just can start a new account. Download BF4, grab another new undetected hack and start all over again. Which is what is popular according to the data.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Just curious what's your point at the end of the day?
> That you test hacks in live servers and get mini-bans for them?
> That the game can be exploited?
> That everyone playing is a hacker?
> 
> I'm confused. What's your point?
> As your attitude, to pretty much everyone - is a negative one.


I think he is just frustrated, and venting, we are supposed to help him relax.

I know there is at least one hacker in about every match. It isn't the obvious ones anymore, it is all about the ESP. The hacker is usually, the only one who can find me due to the fact that I employ stealth in my sniping. That "there is no way on God's green earth he knew where I was without cheating" types of death.

However as a message to BiG, I also tested out hacks when Punkbuster was getting started during CS Beta integration. There is only one thing you have to do, and that is not let yourself get worked up. It is just a game at the end of the day. Don't let your feelings control you or your life.

I have had to walk away from games before due to level of participants hacking. The truth is that hacking breaks the immersion some of us achieve in game, making the game resemble life, and in life, there will always be "players" with unfair advantages. A lot of us hate that, especially us poor or not so bright ones. We have to work that much harder to get by. Now that these hacks invade our personal world, our personal safe zone, our little realities, where everyone is supposed to be on an equal footing, you can't always escape from inequality.

There is no way to get rid of evil, bad people, trolls, cheaters, hate and violence. Anti-cheating software is never as good as the cheating software. This is the point where a lot of people decide to join them, or allow yourself the opportunity to grow as an individual and keep persevering despite having odds stacked against you.

Finally, remember it is just a game, and there is nothing wrong by taking a break and switching to something that makes you happy. The minute you are playing a game and are no longer able to enjoy it, for X Y Z reason, ask yourself why do you put yourself through that.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> My point is to point out when I do, do these submissions to Even Balance that they aren't strict enough. Sometimes I wonder if it's just more money in EA's pockets at the end of the day. If a hacker just gets banned on one account, and then can make another (re-buy a new BF4 / CD Key), start hacking again; that cycle can go on forever. How much money is EA actually making and how much of an effort is actually being attempted to stop the hacking as opposed to recycling hackers?
> They might get banned on that account, but they just can start a new account. Download BF4, grab another new undetected hack and start all over again. Which is what is popular according to the data.


well I would love to know personally - I've submitted people hacking to EA.
Want to know their response?

"Please report this using the report symbol found on Battlelog"
They didn't care - even with a video proof of one. I don't prove hard evidence (that maybe you would) but at least I showed the actual hacker doing something on the game.
Did EA take action? No idea.
Did they credit me, or encourage me to find more? Hell no, in fact made me not want to report any more

So to answer your question dude, hackers will ALWAYS find a way around the system.
It is only with hackers actually trying, that systems or QA will be able to "counter them".
In other words - I think EA wait for the hacks to be done, before they actually patch it. I don't think they pre-patch.
To give you a good example of this, just see how broken the game is and how much more they keep screwing it up with each patch.

They definitely don't play their own game and/or test it - they wait until something is broken and is widely reported in order them to patch it. Same applies for hacks, unfortunately.

I think that's why they had to get another company to do that job, or else it would have been a nightmare.


----------



## Ghost12

All these in depth replies to some random self proclaimed crusader who has popped up in the thread with the worst attitude and way of demeaning people I have seen in this thread. Completely unsubstantiated claims made on the internet, who would believe it. I better start taking people seriously on the net from now on.


----------



## the9quad

Edited I'm an idiot I apologize


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Not really. It's just more eye candy.


The scoreboard? Like hell it is. It saves me wasted time trying to find a decent game and from ending up on the crap team about to lose in less than a minute by 600 tickets. On saturday night I just gave up and did something else after this happened three times in a row.

I don't have the time or patience to sit there and play for 5 hours straight like some. The scoreboard is huge help to me (and my win/loss ratio).


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> The scoreboard? Like hell it is. It saves me wasted time trying to find a decent game and from ending up on the crap team about to lose in less than a minute by 600 tickets. On saturday night I just gave up and did something else after this happened three times in a row.
> 
> I don't have the time or patience to sit there and play for 5 hours straight like some. The scoreboard is huge help to me (and my win/loss ratio).


This is a terrible issue atm, seems awfully basic to break and is very important, been getting round it by joining and if too far gone just quitting before spawn but is not ideal.


----------



## the9quad

I would love to know if that scoreboard is something EA turns off after every patch until things smooth out or if it is something they break. This just happens so often. And yea I agree that it is an essential feature, no one likes joining a useless match.


----------



## Kuivamaa

In other words, the latest update ruined the game for me, today in particular each and every game crashes, before March 6 patch I had perhaps 1 crash every 3 hours or so and it was 90% of times in locker.


----------



## the9quad

Edited for being an idiot, I apologize


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I would love to know if that scoreboard is something EA turns off after every patch until things smooth out or if it is something they break. This just happens so often. And yea I agree that it is an essential feature, no one likes joining a useless match.


It may actually be a battlelog issue, I believe an update to battlelog is supposed to release tomorrow to fix the rankings issue, may be fixed at the same time. Just speculating.


----------



## Alastair

Can I just say WELL DONE DICE ON BREAKING OUR GAME AGAIN!!!!!!!!! At what point do we actually get a refund for a game that was broken from the start and always WILL be broken. Is there a patch feedback thread cause I really want to rant cause I am sick of this BS!

My latest gripe with brokenfield4 is after the patch all I have is lag!!!!!!! It feels like I am trying to play BF 4 an a 56K dial-up connection. I get a TON of the elastic band effect. I am always jerking forwards and backwards. I can't fly cause all of a sudden I am dead in the ground! Like what the HELL! Plus hit-detection has gone for ball of (insert favourite excrement word here). I get killed by people AFTER I have gone around a corner. I find my RPG rockets going THROUGH their targets and not actually doing any damage. I can unload entire mags on people only to get one shot killed?

I wonder if devs wake up and go "Oh! I wonder how we are going to screw up BF 4 and peoples online gameplay today?" I mean do they get off on ruining our freetime when we want to wind down and enjoy a game? Do they ever test drive your patches before you release them? Clearly not otherwise they wouldn't screw the game up everytime they tried to fix it!

I mean seriously. I paid good money for this game we are *half way* through the life cycle of this game and it isn't fixed. I actually want a refund. For my game and my Premium membership.... I feel like EA raped me with a rhino horn.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> The scoreboard? Like hell it is. It saves me wasted time trying to find a decent game and from ending up on the crap team about to lose in less than a minute by 600 tickets. On saturday night I just gave up and did something else after this happened three times in a row.
> 
> I don't have the time or patience to sit there and play for 5 hours straight like some. The scoreboard is huge help to me (and my win/loss ratio).
> 
> 
> 
> This is a terrible issue atm, seems awfully basic to break and is very important, been getting round it by joining and if too far gone just quitting before spawn but is not ideal.
Click to expand...

It is a bit strange that they can break so many things that are running fine. Maybe they broke it on purpose for some sort of testing, but for all the things that are broken, they don't give explanations for most of them. Scoreboard is definitely useful, it lets you know when NOT to join a game that is just about to end, because you will likely be sent to the losing team and given a bit fat -30 "skill" (lol if it matters to you anymore) on your report card









The idea of using hacks to learn about them, and thus "beat hackers" seems a bit weak to me. You really can't beat them unless you are using hacks against them. If they have a wallhack or aimbot or anything else, you likely don't have any way to negate it through legit means. It's a bit of a waste to try, they will have guaranteed upperhand no matter what, just report them and move on.

I haven't noticed to many suspicious or outright hackers in BF4 yet. It's hard to tell who's hacking just because of all the issues in the game, netcode can make some really strange things happen on your end of the screen. lol not to mention if the killcam is broken, and it shows someone killed you from across the map and they are inside a building or something... Hacks or broken game?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> This is a terrible issue atm, seems awfully basic to break and is very important, been getting round it by joining and if too far gone just quitting before spawn but is not ideal.


Not not "ideal" indeed. Like I said I just gave up trying to find a match at one point on Saturday. Yeah it probably is a BattleLog issue. And for some reason we didn't get the feature at all until well after BF4 launch...


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> My point is to point out when I do, do these submissions to Even Balance that they aren't strict enough. Sometimes I wonder if it's just more money in EA's pockets at the end of the day. If a hacker just gets banned on one account, and then can make another (re-buy a new BF4 / CD Key), start hacking again; that cycle can go on forever. How much money is EA actually making and how much of an effort is actually being attempted to stop the hacking as opposed to recycling hackers?
> They might get banned on that account, but they just can start a new account. Download BF4, grab another new undetected hack and start all over again. Which is what is popular according to the data.


Our point is who freaking cares if ONE person out of SIXTY FOUR is using a wallhack?! Yes it's annoying but it still doesn't affect my gaming experience.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> The scoreboard? Like hell it is. It saves me wasted time trying to find a decent game and from ending up on the crap team about to lose in less than a minute by 600 tickets. On saturday night I just gave up and did something else after this happened three times in a row.
> 
> I don't have the time or patience to sit there and play for 5 hours straight like some. The scoreboard is huge help to me (and my win/loss ratio).


I just read: "I check all the servers so I can join a team that's winning to pad my stats and now I can't because battlelog is broke". WOW!!!! That's as bad as buying a hack or exploiting a known broken weapon i.e. AWS.

I don't see the issue. Do a search for the map, mode, server size you want and click one. Doesn't seem too game breaking.


----------



## the9quad

You know what, I'll just edit my posts right now, pretty immature of me to respond in kind.


----------



## the9quad

I'm on a phone typing fast before this forum crashes it, ain't no one got time to be grammatically correct on ios. Yes I know your and you're and the difference between the two.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I'm on a phone typing fast before this forum crashes it, ain't no one got time to be grammatically correct on ios. Yes I know your and you're and the difference between the two.


----------



## keikei

Battlefield 4 - Patch Review: SW40, Revolver Delay, Netcode & More!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> The idea of using hacks to learn about them, and thus "beat hackers" seems a bit weak to me. You really can't beat them unless you are using hacks against them. If they have a wallhack or aimbot or anything else, you likely don't have any way to negate it through legit means. It's a bit of a waste to try, they will have guaranteed upperhand no matter what, *just report them and move on*.


This...

If anyone hates hackers that much, they should run their own server, and feel free to ban whoever they believe to be hacking. Saying you use hacks to know what to look for is like saying cops should use drugs to catch drug dealers. It just does not fly, sorry.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> This...
> 
> If anyone hates hackers that much, they should run their own server, and feel free to ban whoever they believe to be hacking. *Saying you use hacks to know what to look for is like saying cops should use drugs to catch drug dealers.* It just does not fly, sorry.


Bad example, cops use drugs like cocaine all the time.

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/crime/1-5-kilos-cocaine-educational-purposes-article-1.1715055

http://stationsixunderground.blogspot.com/2011/09/cocaine-cop-gets-3-12-years.html

http://www.nj.com/atlantic/index.ssf/2014/01/two_former_atlantic_city_cops_who_used_cocaine_in_uniform_gets_probation.html

http://abcnews.go.com/US/undercover-cops-florida-city-make-millions-selling-cocaine/story?id=20523714

http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/front-range/glendale/ex-glendale-police-officer-associate-accused-of-cocaine-trafficking01242014

That's just the ones who get caught. There are plenty of cops working with criminals for money and drugs.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

My god....
On one map I was apparently, completely invisible -only my name was showing
Killcam bug - COMPLETELY flawed
Finally - how on earth do I keep getting "100 kill assist" with a god damn freaking sniper rifle.
GOD DAMN DICE Y U SUCK SO MUCH?!


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Bad example, cops use drugs like cocaine all the time.
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/crime/1-5-kilos-cocaine-educational-purposes-article-1.1715055
> 
> http://stationsixunderground.blogspot.com/2011/09/cocaine-cop-gets-3-12-years.html
> 
> http://www.nj.com/atlantic/index.ssf/2014/01/two_former_atlantic_city_cops_who_used_cocaine_in_uniform_gets_probation.html
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/US/undercover-cops-florida-city-make-millions-selling-cocaine/story?id=20523714
> 
> http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/front-range/glendale/ex-glendale-police-officer-associate-accused-of-cocaine-trafficking01242014
> 
> That's just the ones who get caught. There are plenty of cops working with criminals for money and drugs.


Sooo..... is that like you getting caught and banned by pb for hacking the other day?

I'm sorry, I just couldnt resist.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*


Grab an iphone and try and use this site, it's a crash fest. Typos and grammar mistakes will be made. You know, I teach people how to run nuclear plants for a living and write their license exams; I think I have a pretty firm grasp on your and you're.


----------



## RexKobra

So the new weapons don't show up in Battlelog, so it looks like I got 48 kills with an Airburst. Ha ha. I was using the AWS.

I have now unlocked all battle packs for the AWS. Only way to open them has been in game.


----------



## Forceman

Well, I tried the Javelin out again, and the increase in damage doesn't really offset the limitations, at least for me. Having to hold lock while firing, the somewhat limited range, and the big one, only being able to fire when locked on really kills it. I like the SMAW and RPG ability to fire on infantry if need be, or to do a quick duck-out and fire. Maybe in Naval Strike where there's no terrain, or with people who lase, but playing solo it's not worth it. Do you still get points if someone kills a target you are lasing, like you did in BF3?

On the plus side, active protection plus people standing still to lock-on equals easy kills.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Well, I tried the Javelin out again, and the increase in damage doesn't really offset the limitations, at least for me. Having to hold lock while firing, the somewhat limited range, and the big one, only being able to fire when locked on really kills it. I like the SMAW and RPG ability to fire on infantry if need be, or to do a quick duck-out and fire. Maybe in Naval Strike where there's no terrain, or with people who lase, but playing solo it's not worth it. Do you still get points if someone kills a target you are lasing, like you did in BF3?


Yeah, you still get points. I believe its 50 points and 100 of its one of your squadmates.

O haven't had a chance to try out the new Javelin. I've really gotten into Domination and Rush. I have 70 stars in Conquest but am not bored with it. I'm now playing Domination and am up to 6 stars there. I'm having a great time racking up kills and crushing fools.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Grab an iphone and try and use this site, it's a crash fest. Typos and grammar mistakes will be made. You know, I teach people how to run nuclear plants for a living and write their license exams; I think I have a pretty firm grasp on your and you're.


I reply on my Galaxy s3 quite a lot actually


----------



## Aparition

Woa just had a number of crashes all in a row








Time to re-do the driver.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

A few people are having crashes - this patch really screwed more things than it fixed. It's not even funny no more.


----------



## Aparition

Ya I had a hard freeze when I lowered one of the gates on Caspian.
Then 2 random driver crashes.

I'm using x2MSAA and mix of ultra and High settings, not sure if it was from a possible memory leak.


----------



## MattGordon

Phantom mission part two starts with Naval Strike.



t="PHANTOM TRAINEE";
t="Score 200 kills with pistols";
t="Score 20 kills in a jet";
t="Get 2x Shotgun Ribbons in a round";
t="Unlocks Phantom weapon and vehicle camo";


----------



## DerkaDerka

I'm kinda glad that a winter storm came through and took out the internet so that I am spared having to deal with Dice continually breaking this game. I'm starting to think they will never get things right at the rate they keep screwing up.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Battlelog update 11/03/14:

ANNOUNCEMENTS:
- Naval Strike content is now available on Battlelog in most areas, so you can see upcoming weapons, assignments, etc. This also includes support for rank 111 to 120

FEATURES & IMPROVEMENTS:
- Platoon founders (only the original founder) can now change the name of their Platoon
- Platoon leaders and founders can now cancel invites that have been sent
- We now show a cogwheel/gear icon instead of the report icon in Platoons, if you are a member
- The details box for Platoon Battle Reports will now follow on page scroll
- Recommended Servers will now never include servers that contain less than 10 players
- Sounds for new Battle Reports and Mission notifications will now no longer be heard, when you're playing multiplayer (since it was redundant)

FIXES:
- Fixed an issue with the Live Scoreboard not loading for the new game servers that went live last week
- Fixed an issue where Battlelog Soldier Portraits wouldn't be available after unlock for soldiers that had stats transferred from a current-gen to a next-gen console
- Fixed an issue where Mission Dog Tags wouldn't unlock after the requirements had been met
- Fixed an issue where tracking a Suggestion in the in-game Battlelog on PC, PS4 or Xbox One caused the progress bar to reset to zero
- An assignment will now always show all criteria as completed, if the assignment itself has been completed
- Fixed an issue where the details bar on the Awards page would sometimes have broken positioning
- Fixed an issue where clicking on an emblem for a soldier that uses a Platoon emblem would take you to your own emblem page instead of the Platoon page
- Clicking a BF4 Platoon notification in the BF3 or MOHW section will now correctly redirect you to the BF4 section
- Various smaller fixes and tweaks for Platoons
- Various other minor fixes


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Battlelog update 11/03/14:
> 
> ANNOUNCEMENTS:
> - Naval Strike content is now available on Battlelog in most areas, so you can see upcoming weapons, assignments, etc. This also includes support for rank 111 to 120
> 
> FEATURES & IMPROVEMENTS:
> - Platoon founders (only the original founder) can now change the name of their Platoon
> - Platoon leaders and founders can now cancel invites that have been sent
> - We now show a cogwheel/gear icon instead of the report icon in Platoons, if you are a member
> - The details box for Platoon Battle Reports will now follow on page scroll
> - Recommended Servers will now never include servers that contain less than 10 players
> - Sounds for new Battle Reports and Mission notifications will now no longer be heard, when you're playing multiplayer (since it was redundant)
> 
> FIXES:
> - Fixed an issue with the Live Scoreboard not loading for the new game servers that went live last week
> - Fixed an issue where Battlelog Soldier Portraits wouldn't be available after unlock for soldiers that had stats transferred from a current-gen to a next-gen console
> - Fixed an issue where Mission Dog Tags wouldn't unlock after the requirements had been met
> - Fixed an issue where tracking a Suggestion in the in-game Battlelog on PC, PS4 or Xbox One caused the progress bar to reset to zero
> - An assignment will now always show all criteria as completed, if the assignment itself has been completed
> - Fixed an issue where the details bar on the Awards page would sometimes have broken positioning
> - Fixed an issue where clicking on an emblem for a soldier that uses a Platoon emblem would take you to your own emblem page instead of the Platoon page
> - Clicking a BF4 Platoon notification in the BF3 or MOHW section will now correctly redirect you to the BF4 section
> - Various smaller fixes and tweaks for Platoons
> - Various other minor fixes


Grrr...still no netcode fix.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Phantom mission part two starts with Naval Strike.
> 
> 
> 
> t="PHANTOM TRAINEE";
> t="Score 200 kills with pistols";
> t="Score 20 kills in a jet";
> t="Get 2x Shotgun Ribbons in a round";
> t="Unlocks Phantom weapon and vehicle camo";


Any idea as to what the new password might be?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Any idea as to what the new password might be?


no one knows, no one will know until NS hits.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Grrr...still no netcode fix.


they haven't fixed the emblem problem yet...


----------



## Ghost12

`
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Grrr...still no netcode fix.


I do not expect it to be fixed, If was a simple fix or simply a matter of adjusting something to get it near bf3 level it would be done by now. Instead they concentrate on balance and minor issues.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> `
> I do not expect it to be fixed, If was a simple fix or simply a matter of adjusting something to get it near bf3 level it would be done by now. Instead they concentrate on balance and minor issues.


Unacceptable.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Unacceptable.


Agreed.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Grrr...still no netcode fix.


Net code will never be fixed for Battlefield 4. DICE suggested they have got it running to the best they can get, during an interview. We need to wait for Battlefield 5, 6 or maybe 7 to see some form of improvement.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Net code will never be fixed for Battlefield 4. DICE suggested they have got it running to the best they can get, during an interview. We need to wait for Battlefield 5, 6 or maybe 7 to see some form of improvement.


The net code is a lie.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Just an fyi - THIS WAS A Battlelog UPDATE, NOT A PC GAME or SERVER UPDATE.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Any idea as to what the new password might be?


We won't know till the new maps land. The codes will be part of the maps.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Net code will never be fixed for Battlefield 4. DICE suggested they have got it running to the best they can get, during an interview. We need to wait for Battlefield 5, 6 or maybe 7 to see some form of improvement.


I am banking on BF14.









On a side note, I might reinstall BF3 again.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I am banking on BF14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, I might reinstall BF3 again.


That is if Dice survives that long


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> The net code is a lie.


No, the netcode is USER ERROR.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Bad example, cops use drugs like cocaine all the time.
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/crime/1-5-kilos-cocaine-educational-purposes-article-1.1715055
> 
> http://stationsixunderground.blogspot.com/2011/09/cocaine-cop-gets-3-12-years.html
> 
> http://www.nj.com/atlantic/index.ssf/2014/01/two_former_atlantic_city_cops_who_used_cocaine_in_uniform_gets_probation.html
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/US/undercover-cops-florida-city-make-millions-selling-cocaine/story?id=20523714
> 
> http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/front-range/glendale/ex-glendale-police-officer-associate-accused-of-cocaine-trafficking01242014
> 
> That's just the ones who get caught. There are plenty of cops working with criminals for money and drugs.


I think you failed to see my point. These guys above are not cops, they are drug dealers who are/were also cops. They are kind of akin to a hacking server admin who eventually gets banned himself. In my example I meant a legitimate honest cop, not a corrupt one.


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I am banking on BF14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, I might reinstall BF3 again.


I still go back to bf3 after an hour of 4 .


----------



## Thoth420

I basically never left. Like 16 hours played in BF4. Probably double that in 3 since 4 was released.


----------



## EVILNOK

Someone was already able to figure out the requirements for the new Phantom Traine assignment:

t="PHANTOM TRAINEE"; t="Score 200 kills with pistols"; t="Score 20 kills in a jet"; t="Get 2x Shotgun Ribbons in a round"; t="Unlocks Phantom weapon and vehicle camo";
Not found a password yet though

from this thread:

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/204ryk/finding_out_the_new_phantom_trainee_password/


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Someone was already able to figure out the requirements for the new Phantom Traine assignment:
> 
> t="PHANTOM TRAINEE"; t="Score 200 kills with pistols"; t="Score 20 kills in a jet"; t="Get 2x Shotgun Ribbons in a round"; t="Unlocks Phantom weapon and vehicle camo";
> Not found a password yet though
> 
> from this thread:
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/204ryk/finding_out_the_new_phantom_trainee_password/


You're a little late:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Phantom mission part two starts with Naval Strike.
> 
> 
> 
> t="PHANTOM TRAINEE";
> t="Score 200 kills with pistols";
> t="Score 20 kills in a jet";
> t="Get 2x Shotgun Ribbons in a round";
> t="Unlocks Phantom weapon and vehicle camo";


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> You're a little late:


oops, didn't see you had the requirements on there.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Someone was already able to figure out the requirements for the new Phantom Traine assignment:
> 
> t="PHANTOM TRAINEE"; t="Score 200 kills with pistols"; t="Score 20 kills in a jet"; t="Get 2x Shotgun Ribbons in a round"; t="Unlocks Phantom weapon and vehicle camo";
> Not found a password yet though
> 
> from this thread:
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/204ryk/finding_out_the_new_phantom_trainee_password/


how did they find this out?
the last phantom was embedded in images etc...


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> how did they find this out?
> the last phantom was embedded in images etc...


Probably data-mining the assignments from today's update. Just a guess though.


----------



## the9quad

I will never get that 20 kills in a jet.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I will never get that 20 kills in a jet.


Not too hard if you spend an afternoon in an Air Superiority mode server.







Try to shadow someone else on your team and take your missile shots after they take theirs.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Grab an iphone and try and use this site, it's a crash fest. Typos and grammar mistakes will be made. You know, I teach people how to run nuclear plants for a living and write their license exams; I think I have a pretty firm grasp on your and you're.


?
I have no problems on this site with my iPhone 5S. Sounds like user error...or maybe because I'm just using the mobile site.
OT: this game disappoints me, I'll get back into it if they ever improve the netcode, but as of right now, LoL, CSGO, and BF3 are receiving all of my attention.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I will never get that 20 kills in a jet.


For jets, avoid dawn breaker map. Play conquest Large and avoid enemy AA. I like rogue transmission for fighter jets and golmund railway for flog foot jet!


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> For jets, avoid dawn breaker map. Play conquest Large and avoid enemy AA. I like rogue transmission for fighter jets and golmund railway for flog foot jet!


Golmud, Paracel Storm and Lancang (don't judge me lol) are 2 I like to fly on. Also I noticed a bug I hadn't seen before. I was clearing the roof on Zavod of some campers with the UCAV. I did this a few times that round and never did the kills show up on killfeed or on screen. Not a big deal as I still got credit for them.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I will never get that 20 kills in a jet.


Ditto


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I will never get that 20 kills in a jet.


Does roadkill in a jet count? If so, I'm going Kamikaze on everyone!

!!!Bonsai!!!


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> ?
> I have no problems on this site with my iPhone 5S. Sounds like user error...or maybe because I'm just using the mobile site.
> OT: this game disappoints me, I'll get back into it if they ever improve the netcode, but as of right now, LoL, CSGO, and BF3 are receiving all of my attention.


it's a 4s, and yeah it crashes alot for me for some reason was talking to another guy and it crashes alot for him too. weird.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> it's a 4s, and yeah it crashes alot for me for some reason was talking to another guy and it crashes alot for him too. weird.


Time to join the "way of the jedi" and get yourself an Android


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Time to join the "way of the jedi" and get yourself an Android


Maybe when this thing dies, I am in no hurry to get a new phone.I've had this one since launch and it still works.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Maybe when this thing dies, I am in no hurry to get a new phone.I've had this one since launch and it still works.


yeah same here - I'm super happy with my S3 - next phone might be the Oppo Find 7!


----------



## RagingCain

So anybody else feel like checking in Windows 8 (or 7 for that matter) is incorrectly set your L2 Cache in registry?



0 Represents default of 256KB, but the i7 in the Macbook has 4x 256KB.



Came across this site looking for some Windows hackery for WOLF.
http://www.csarchive.net/2012/01/increase-l2-cache.html

It is supposed to be some "old pre-XP" setting, but according to Microsoft, it is a free 0.4% performance increase.
Article is from 2006 though: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/183063


----------



## BradleyW

I highly doubt this does anything for L2, since L2 is determined by the CPU. This looks like a default fall back setting in Windows.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I highly doubt this does anything for L2, since L2 is determined by the CPU. This looks like a default fall back setting in Windows.


I doubt it makes much if any difference.

However, you can prevent the use of quite a few bits of hardware if they are incorrectly set, for example, I can disable one stick of DRAM from being used once inside a Windows Operating system, yet there is nothing physically wrong with device, and requires just a few simple settings.

L2 is on the CPU, but that doesn't mean the OS is using it to it's fullest.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> I doubt it makes much if any difference.
> 
> However, you can prevent the use of quite a few bits of hardware if they are incorrectly set, for example, I can disable one stick of DRAM from being used once inside a Windows Operating system, yet there is nothing physically wrong with device, and requires just a few simple settings.
> 
> L2 is on the CPU, but that doesn't mean the OS is using it to it's fullest.


I get that, but if the OS really failed to use all L2, that would be a major flaw in CPU detection on a major OS. That kind of thing does not go unnoticed. Also, despite the OS L2 stuff, I bet a game would be able to read and utilize all L2 regardless of the OS setting.

My L2 is 256KB x 4 and 256KB seems to be default in the registry so I'm good on my end. (Or do I specify 1MB since I have 4x256 = 1024?


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> I doubt it makes much if any difference.
> 
> However, you can prevent the use of quite a few bits of hardware if they are incorrectly set, for example, I can disable one stick of DRAM from being used once inside a Windows Operating system, yet there is nothing physically wrong with device, and requires just a few simple settings.
> 
> L2 is on the CPU, but that doesn't mean the OS is using it to it's fullest.
> 
> 
> 
> I get that, but if the OS really failed to use all L2, that would be a major flaw in CPU detection on a major OS. That kind of thing does not go unnoticed. Also, despite the OS L2 stuff, I bet a game would be able to read and utilize all L2 regardless of the OS setting.
> 
> My L2 is 256KB x 4 and 256KB seems to be default in the registry so I'm good on my end. (Or do I specify 1MB since I have 4x256 = 1024?
Click to expand...

It isn't the first major flaw I have discovered myself in Windows 8. I anticipate that DirectX detection is different.

It operates as such though:
0 = 256
200 = 512
400 = 1024

etc.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Does roadkill in a jet count? If so, I'm going Kamikaze on everyone!
> 
> !!!Bonsai!!!


Your opponents will love that!


----------



## the9quad

I am capable of being slightly below average in a choppa. In a jet, I'm absolutely god awful. I could never fly the planes in bf1942 worth a darn either, enough to get from point a to b, but it was always one heck of a squirrely ride. To be honest I wish both were harder to fly so only really really good people would use them lol. They are so easy right now it gives people like myself confidence in grabbing one, and it ends up being a waste for the team, lol.

On another note, please for the love of all that is holy, i wish people who hopped in the gunner seat of tanks didn't spam the machine gun at everything. Nothing worse than sneaking up behind another tank all undetected and then have some dude spawn in your tank spamming that gun, lighting you up like a christmas tree on the minimap. ruining it for everyone ha!


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Your opponents will love that!


Ha ha. Its OK, its only for 20 kills. On large maps I'll often take a jet and nose dive behind enemy lines and cap a flag.

When I play I'll cap a flag or get a kill by ANY means possible. There's no shame in my game as long as we win.


----------



## EVILNOK

20 kills in aircraft isn't _that_ bad. Look at it this way. It's only 4 full attack boats.







Also, I finally got revenge for all those times I've been ran over on the battlefield.


----------



## CJston15

Anyone playing tonight? I'm about to hop on...

CJston15 is Origin Tag.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

A lot are on right now. I just left as I'm tired. Gg guys


----------



## The-racer

Anyone having problems when joining a server?
Everything worked flawless for me since beta.
Now battlelog isn't showing me any ping numbers ,
and i can't connect to any servers...

Tried rebooting , deleting cache...


----------



## Zoroastrian

yeh i had this problem you got too delete all your cookies from your browser i just deleted all my history as well.
clean that up.

Also look for the little yellow flag on top right side of battlelog after clearing your history and restarting origin.
GL


----------



## gunshyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> *On another note, please for the love of all that is holy, i wish people who hopped in the gunner seat of tanks didn't spam the machine gun at everything. Nothing worse than sneaking up behind another tank all undetected and then have some dude spawn in your tank spamming that gun, lighting you up like a christmas tree on the minimap. ruining it for everyone ha!*


This!!! 1000000 times this! Most of the time they are shooting just for the sake of shooting.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> it's a 4s, and yeah it crashes alot for me for some reason was talking to another guy and it crashes alot for him too. weird.


I rocked an iPhone 4 for 2 years. Upgraded to the S3 in 2012 and loved it. I just upgraded again, to the Note 3, and it is truly amazing.









I won't be going back to Apple/iOS unless they do something really amazing with their future phones.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I rocked an iPhone 4 for 2 years. Upgraded to the S3 in 2012 and loved it. I just upgraded again, to the Note 3, and it is truly amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be going back to Apple/iOS unless they do something really amazing with their future phones.


They say size doesn't matter huh? haha

As for iOS 7.1 - it just landed.
Looks like they updated from Android Eclair 2.0 to 2.1


----------



## ntherblast

Can someone explain this to me?


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Can someone explain this to me?


Battlefield 4 in a nutshell xD


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I am capable of being slightly below average in a choppa. *In a jet, I'm absolutely god awful*. I could never fly the planes in bf1942 worth a darn either, enough to get from point a to b, but it was always one heck of a squirrely ride. To be honest I wish both were harder to fly so only really really good people would use them lol. They are so easy right now it gives people like myself confidence in grabbing one, and it ends up being a waste for the team, lol.
> 
> *On another note, please for the love of all that is holy, i wish people who hopped in the gunner seat of tanks didn't spam the machine gun at everything. Nothing worse than sneaking up behind another tank all undetected and then have some dude spawn in your tank spamming that gun, lighting you up like a christmas tree on the minimap. ruining it for everyone ha!*


Bold 1: LoL same here

Bold 2: Sorry won't happen again.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> 20 kills in aircraft isn't _that_ bad. Look at it this way. It's only 4 full attack boats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I finally got revenge for all those times I've been ran over on the battlefield.


You have no idea how bad of a pilot I am hahahaha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunshyb*
> 
> This!!! 1000000 times this! Most of the time they are shooting just for the sake of shooting.












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I rocked an iPhone 4 for 2 years. Upgraded to the S3 in 2012 and loved it. I just upgraded again, to the Note 3, and it is truly amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be going back to Apple/iOS unless they do something really amazing with their future phones.


Still rocking I4. Just ported from Verizon like 10 min ago thou. Their prices are beyond ridiculous. I almost went to the HTC One but it's too big. I have no use for these enormous phones using the droid OS. IT does seem snappier than previous versions thou. But once bitten twice shy. I won't be going back unless iOS really screws the pooch.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I am capable of being slightly below average in a choppa. In a jet, I'm absolutely god awful. I could never fly the planes in bf1942 worth a darn either, enough to get from point a to b, but it was always one heck of a squirrely ride. To be honest I wish both were harder to fly so only really really good people would use them lol. They are so easy right now it gives people like myself confidence in grabbing one, and it ends up being a waste for the team, lol.
> 
> On another note, please for the love of all that is holy, *i wish people who hopped in the gunner seat of tanks didn't spam the machine gun at everything*. Nothing worse than sneaking up behind another tank all undetected and then have some dude spawn in your tank spamming that gun, lighting you up like a christmas tree on the minimap. ruining it for everyone ha!


If I'm driving a tank and that happens I just stop. I'll just sit there til they either get out or stop. 9 times out of 10 they get out and walk. Right when they get far enough away from the tank they can't get back in I'll drive past them.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunshyb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> *On another note, please for the love of all that is holy, i wish people who hopped in the gunner seat of tanks didn't spam the machine gun at everything. Nothing worse than sneaking up behind another tank all undetected and then have some dude spawn in your tank spamming that gun, lighting you up like a christmas tree on the minimap. ruining it for everyone ha!*
> 
> 
> 
> This!!! 1000000 times this! Most of the time they are shooting just for the sake of shooting.
Click to expand...

lol, well if they are shooting at the tank with their gun.. ok that's really lame. Then on the flipside, if you are top gunner, and your driver is beyond oblivious... that is really frustrating. When I see tanks all around me, that haven't noticed us, but my driver hasn't seen them either.. It's like, COME ONNNN LOOK AT YOUR MAPPP. Typing in chat is hardly effective, either your driver finally sees the tank or enemy has started firing on you, before they could even read the text, if they even look at chat at all...

When I'm gunning on top I'm spotting everything during the lulls, jets, choppers, snipers 800m away, whatever i can. It will benefit someone. Maybe a chopper will get a kill because I spotted that enemy, who knows. When we are parked in close quarters to buildings, I'm spinning like a top in gunner seat, looking for c4 runners. Tanking pairs really need to be on voice to do well though, there is just to much going on that needs to be communicated, to do well.


----------



## gunshyb

The specific scenario that drives me nuts is what the squad said.. you're taking a flank route or trying to sneak up and your gunner is just sitting there spamming. Or at the start of the match immediately upon spawn it's just raining lead. you have no chance at flank routes to flags because you've already been spotted.

It does take a lot of coordination! I actually like being the gunner with a good tank driver. What would be cool is if there was a proximity VoIP with a key bind. Like Right Alt speaks to your vehicle.


----------



## EVILNOK

I won't even get in a tank with someone I'm not in squad with. That's just asking for a crappy experience.


----------



## Thoth420

New Nvidia Driver but no mention of BF4 at all.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I won't even get in a tank with someone I'm not in squad with. That's just asking for a crappy experience.


I wont get in vehicles with randoms, likely may as well just suicide lol


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I wont get in vehicles with randoms, likely may as well just suicide lol


I will if I'm in their squad and can talk to them to say " I'm repairing" "infantry on the left" etc. That being said you can tell if they're at all competent or not usually within the 1st few seconds. If someone is trying to communicate, has a decent attitude and work towards an objective I'll stick with them and try to help even if they aren't the best driver. Sometimes you run itno some really good players that way. Other times not so much but hey sometimes you just gotta take a chance.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> New Nvidia Driver but no mention of BF4 at all.


There are driver specific threads in the Guru3D Nvidia Driver sub-forum. Usually you can get good information about a specific driver release from there.









Link: http://forums.guru3d.com/forumdisplay.php?f=21


----------



## The-racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> yeh i had this problem you got too delete all your cookies from your browser i just deleted all my history as well.
> clean that up.
> 
> Also look for the little yellow flag on top right side of battlelog after clearing your history and restarting origin.
> GL


Still nothing.
even after re-installing chrome...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> There are driver specific threads in the Guru3D Nvidia Driver sub-forum. Usually you can get good information about a specific driver release from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://forums.guru3d.com/forumdisplay.php?f=21


Thanks man


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I will if I'm in their squad and can talk to them to say " I'm repairing" "infantry on the left" etc. That being said you can tell if they're at all competent or not usually within the 1st few seconds. If someone is trying to communicate, has a decent attitude and work towards an objective I'll stick with them and try to help even if they aren't the best driver. Sometimes you run itno some really good players that way. Other times not so much but hey sometimes you just gotta take a chance.


Yeah most of the time I will hop out of gunner, yelling into my mic saying I will repair and the tanker drives off!!!


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Does anyone deny there are hackers present? No recoil no spread will most certainly not win you 10/10 gunfights either, in bf3 yes in bf4 no. The reason being horizintal recoil is random in bf4 where bf3 was more hard coded, you would easily lose to someone with natural aim and control. I have played over 400hrs, have seen 1 definite hacker who happened to be in my squad on locker one round, the funny thing was I had been hackusated in the chat lol, he was under the radar. I have questioned many incidents and looked at stats after rounds but it is no where as obvious as you are making it out to be. There may be many undercover with esp and wall hacking etc but that will never change imo. Bf3 was rampant with hidden macro abuse, even in comp scene, bf4 not so much imo.


Hey Ghost. Could you please explain to me what esp and macro abuse means? I don't think I've seen any blatant hacking, but have been pretty convinced some players are not legit. Been out of town for work the last couple weeks and haven't been on much, but hope to get some good games with you guys this weekend. Our OCN squads have been a blast!
Thanks


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BusterOddo*
> 
> Hey Ghost. Could you please explain to me what esp and macro abuse means? I don't think I've seen any blatant hacking, but have been pretty convinced some players are not legit. Been out of town for work the last couple weeks and haven't been on much, but hope to get some good games with you guys this weekend. Our OCN squads have been a blast!
> Thanks


If you google bf4 esp hack you get a lot of results. The problem with BF4 is the desync issues ,commonly called netcode, and the bugged killcams right now. You can't just use that to determine if someone is hacking. If you suspect someone just stay quiet about it and spectate them. Then go from there. I see so many people crying hacks in every match. Its 100% more effective to spectate, record and report than to cry about it in matches like a lot of people do.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BusterOddo*
> 
> Hey Ghost. Could you please explain to me what esp and macro abuse means? I don't think I've seen any blatant hacking, but have been pretty convinced some players are not legit. Been out of town for work the last couple weeks and haven't been on much, but hope to get some good games with you guys this weekend. Our OCN squads have been a blast!
> Thanks


Like Evilknok says it is pretty hard to tell in this game, the only thing that sticks out to me regards this game being supposedly awash with hackers is the score board each round, I have seen none obvious in 400 hrs, 1 definite undercover, hackers by nature have a desire to be top imo or else why purchase hacks? . I can't believe or subscribe to the idea the player base is full of under cover's lol. Just my opinion though. Macro is mouse software which is usually a few actions rolled into a single key press, so can be used to control recoil/spread, alter the fire rates of certain weapons and so on. Was absolutely rampant in bf3, not so much in bf4 I do not think.

Good, be on the weekend myself but currently getting my ass handed to me in my first ever try at counter strike.


----------



## the9quad

The problem with accusing people of hacks even with observing them, is sometimes people do the same crap and are predictable.

For instance, I play zavod almost exclusively, so I know exactly where the majority of people will stand or lay down while taking a cap. So it's easy for me to come around a corner firing into that spot, and that would look awful suspicious to someone spectating, but in reality it's because that's exactly where 99% of the people go to when they are capping. Or people don't turn off their lasers and you can see it bouncing on the floor or wall so once again it's easy to know exactly where they are at before you turn the corner, or they are pinging on the mini map so once again you know where they are at.

Which goes to show unless they are detected with a hack, you just never know for sure, because in this game there are too many variables.

It comes down to this, if you are hiding in a spot because you think it makes you undetectable or even less likely to be detected, than chances are so does everyone and therefore anyone who is experienced will know that is where you are at, so don't cry hack when they seem like they are firing right at you before they come around the corner or whatnot. You aren't fooling anyone, and they aren't hacking.


----------



## jdstock76

It seems to me that tanks are at a bit of a disadvantage again, and even more so compared to BF3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Yeah most of the time I will hop out of gunner, yelling into my mic saying I will repair and the tanker drives off!!!


Ugh that bugs me especially when they see I'm trying to rep them.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> If you google bf4 esp hack you get a lot of results. The problem with BF4 is the desync issues ,commonly called netcode, and the bugged killcams right now. You can't just use that to determine if someone is hacking. If you suspect someone just stay quiet about it and spectate them. Then go from there. I see so many people crying hacks in every match. Its 100% more effective to spectate, record and report than to cry about it in matches like a lot of people do.


Trying to find hackers in BF4 is impossible. The code is screwed up and I'm far from an expert. You just die way to easily in this game. I thought it was bad in BF3 but it's way worse in BF4. BF3 was at least manageable. Maybe I just have enough hours in yet and haven't adapted well to it.

Ya the mouse macro thing was rampant in BF3. Used to piss me off something terrible. Tried to get it banned for our Saturday matches but it's impossible to prove. I even went as far as trying to find out how to do it myself but to no avail.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> It seems to me that tanks are at a bit of a disadvantage again, and even more so compared to BF3.
> Ugh that bugs me especially when they see I'm trying to rep them.


Tanks in BF3 could be unstoppable depending on the situation, it was awesome, especially the reactive armor that actually did something useful. I miss BF3 vehicles already.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> If you google bf4 esp hack you get a lot of results. The problem with BF4 is the desync issues ,commonly called netcode, and the bugged killcams right now. You can't just use that to determine if someone is hacking. If you suspect someone just stay quiet about it and spectate them. Then go from there. I see so many people crying hacks in every match. Its 100% more effective to spectate, record and report than to cry about it in matches like a lot of people do.


To only be told be EA that they don't care?
What's the point of wasting my time or anyone wasting their time for a game they paid for?
In other words we aren't paid to fix their game. We pay a game publisher and developer to do that, yet they're incompetent.

As for "false claims" - just sounds a little arrogant to me.
I know this might sound ironic and hypocritical from the above - but when I know someone is hacking, after having played the BF series for quite some time, I know well when someone kills me and it doesn't "feel legitimate" - netcode aside.

In fact just the other day - I got killed by this one guy camping in the AA - I know for a FACT that the AA doesn't have the range as to how he could lock and shoot me at AND the fact it doesn't shoot through certain walls. Yet I died by the AA a total of 10x in that match. Still beat the cheating ass noob on score alone though.
I was enraged, and left the following game as I couldn't stand playing in a game where I knew there was a hacker on the other side.

Reported him - but guess what EA will probably do? Absolutely nothing about it.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> The problem with accusing people of hacks even with observing them, is sometimes people do the same crap and are predictable.
> 
> For instance, I play zavod almost exclusively, so I know exactly where the majority of people will stand or lay down while taking a cap. So it's easy for me to come around a corner firing into that spot, and that would look awful suspicious to someone spectating, but in reality it's because that's exactly where 99% of the people go to when they are capping. *Or people don't turn off their lasers* and you can see it bouncing on the floor or wall so once again it's easy to know exactly where they are at before you turn the corner, or they are pinging on the mini map so once again you know where they are at.
> 
> Which goes to show unless they are detected with a hack, you just never know for sure, because in this game there are too many variables.
> 
> It comes down to this, if you are hiding in a spot because you think it makes you undetectable or even less likely to be detected, than chances are so does everyone and therefore anyone who is experienced will know that is where you are at, so don't cry hack when they seem like they are firing right at you before they come around the corner or whatnot. You aren't fooling anyone, and they aren't hacking.


People not turning off the lasers has gave me so many free kills. ALso, if you have the green laser use it instead of the red laser. Its much harder to spot But yeah there are so many issues in this game that's why I laugh at pretty much anyone that cries hacks in chat. A guy gets 1 shot, cries hacks. The guy that shot him may have emptied half a magazine into him but the other guy on got shown 1 hit. Just way too many variables and way too many people that couldn't tell a hack from a legit player in the 1st place. If you suspect someone its always better to stay quiet so they keep doing it and spectate them. Record it and report it on battlelog and http://bf4db.com/players/cheaters . Most good servers use BF4DB ban lists. Another fun little tool if you use BetterBattlelog is the cheat-o-meter plug-in. It adds a plug-in to player profiles in battlelog that checks stats vs. averages to kind of give you an idea if they may be cheating.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> To only be told be EA that they don't care?
> What's the point of wasting my time or anyone wasting their time for a game they paid for?
> In other words we aren't paid to fix their game. We pay a game publisher and developer to do that, yet they're incompetent.
> 
> As for "false claims" - just sounds a little arrogant to me.
> I know this might sound ironic and hypocritical from the above - but when I know someone is hacking, after having played the BF series for quite some time, I know well when someone kills me and it doesn't "feel legitimate" - netcode aside.
> 
> In fact just the other day - I got killed by this one guy camping in the AA - I know for a FACT that the AA doesn't have the range as to how he could lock and shoot me at AND the fact it doesn't shoot through certain walls. Yet I died by the AA a total of 10x in that match. Still beat the cheating ass noob on score alone though.
> I was enraged, and left the following game as I couldn't stand playing in a game where I knew there was a hacker on the other side.
> 
> Reported him - but guess what EA will probably do? Absolutely nothing about it.


I've actually reported many people, gone to BF4DB the next day and seen them banned. Which means any server that gets their ban lists from BF4DB (which is most legit servers) they can't play on anymore. Also with the desync issues and "netcode" you can't just say " I know this guy is hacking because it didn't feel legit". I've gamed longer than a lot of you guys have been alive I'd say and that just isn't a provable thing to say. You might "feel" that way but that doesn't mean much when the water is clouded by the bad desync and other issues that make it nearly impossible to tell unless someone is being extremely blatant.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I've actually reported many people, gone to BF4DB the next day and seen them banned. Which means any server that gets their ban lists from BF4DB (which is most legit servers) they can't play on anymore. Also with the desync issues and "netcode" you can't just say " I know this guy is hacking because it didn't feel legit". I've gamed longer than a lot of you guys have been alive I'd say and that just isn't a provable thing to say. You might "feel" that way but that doesn't mean much when the water is clouded by the bad desync and other issues that make it nearly impossible to tell unless someone is being extremely blatant.


So active missiles (meant for short range, even have been nerfed) can shoot cross map on "resort"? I don't think so. Simple as that.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> So active missiles (meant for short range, even have been nerfed) can shoot cross map on "resort"? I don't think so. *Simple as that*.


That's the problem though. It isn't as simple as that. With all the problems in the game whos to say that isn't just another game bug. It isn't always a hack just because you say its a hack.


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Has anyone en countered this problem with BF3 or 4?
> 
> While using a Phenom CPU and 1333 MHz ram I was constantly getting MASSIVE amounts of stuttering. I'm talking 10 seconds at a time. I have since fixed the problem by upgrading to 1600mhz RAM that fixed the problem for whatever reason. Since then I have run into 3 different people with 1333mhz ram and having the same issue. Is this more widespread than I initially thought?


My dad is running my old Phenom B55 and 1333 MHz ram and is not having any issues. In fact he has been experiencing smoother gameplay after the last couple patches. That setup with a gtx 570 on med-high settings on 1080p getting 60fps. Not bad for an older setup.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> That's the problem thought. It isn't as simple as that. With all the problems in the game whos to say that isn't just another game bug. It isn't always a hack just because you say its a hack.


Since when was the AA's missiles a "bug" - common stop digging yourself a hole buddy.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Since when was the AA's missiles a "bug" - common stop digging yourself a hole buddy.


I'm using an example and you're missing the point. I'm saying with all the issues it _could be_ a bug. It isn't like it would be out of the realm of possibility. I'm also saying you can't just go by whether a kill "feels legit" or not to tell if someone is hacking. Period. If you're going to go by what "feels legit' to tell who is hacking and who isn't you're not going to sound much different from all the other people crying hacks in every match.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I'm using an example and you're missing the point. I'm saying with all the issues it _could be_ a bug. It isn't like it would be out of the realm of possibility. I'm also saying you can't just go by whether a kill "feels legit" or not to tell if someone is hacking. Period. If you're going to go by what "feels legit' to tell who is hacking and who isn't you're not going to sound much different from all the other people crying hacks in every match.


Sigh, you're one of them.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Sigh, you're one of them.


I guess. Whatever that means.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> If you google bf4 esp hack you get a lot of results. The problem with BF4 is the desync issues ,commonly called netcode, and the bugged killcams right now. You can't just use that to determine if someone is hacking. If you suspect someone just stay quiet about it and spectate them. Then go from there. I see so many people crying hacks in every match. Its 100% more effective to spectate, record and report than to cry about it in matches like a lot of people do.


I'm sick of getting kicked by Admins due to hacking accusations.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Sigh, you're one of them.


Seems more like you're "one of them", believing in your skill level so much that you can detect by "feel" alone. Especially in BF with it's associated client side delays, you can't even make reasonable judgments from what you see on the screen. Been killed behind a wall? Every other encounter has the same delay. You can't even reliably determine how many shots were fired or how many hit you because the last five can arrive in one packet and just show maybe one or two of them - how do you know?

I don't think any of you have seriously tried to properly and fairly rid a server of hackers in any game for any amount of time. First thing you'd mention is removal/lack of tools, Battle Recorder was promised, the best defense is ability to view back any "suspect" from any angle/slow motion/their view after the event to add them to the ban list and even then ambiguity still exists in some cases and it can still be hard to determine a well used ESP from plain luck - I'm not sure how you're able to detect that, when your view is de-synced from other players and you can't analyze from their viewpoint even. At best you'll only spot the obvious. What is the AA's absolute maximum range? And how have you determined that?

The bundled anti-cheats have never been effective, the best servers have always had admins maintaining the servers personal ban list and spending the time to properly "police" them. And every next version of the game removes some tool or function that made it easier. Welcome to console style servers on the PC - You can't do anything even when you're prepared to take the time and make the effort.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

^Sigh there was a clan of OCN guys in there with me, and we all talked about the same guy killing us behind walls - bloody hell you guys got a serious problem don't you?

And to answer you question:
From experience + playing the game + analysing the game more than most do (negatively most of the time)


----------



## CJston15

I was going to hop on now if anyone's playing...


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ^Sigh there was a clan of OCN guys in there with me, and we all talked about the same guy killing us behind walls - bloody hell you guys got a serious problem don't you?
> 
> And to answer you question:
> From experience + playing the game + analysing the game more than most do (negatively most of the time)


Just because people don't see something your way doesn't mean they have a problem. Maybe you might want to try being more open to discussion since this is a discussion thread instead of just talking down to everyone that disagrees with you. The way you talk you're the only 1 with any experience in these games. Anyway I'm done arguing the topic. On a positive note, I hadn't seen the new Naval Strike maps posted yet but I saw them earlier so here they are:

http://www.beta.battlerushgaming.com/naval-strike-info-map-layout.html


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Anyone know when NS is going to hit, officially?
I want to play titan mode. Bored of the maps and playing BF4 right now.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Anyone know when NS is going to hit, officially?
> I want to play titan mode. Bored of the maps and playing BF4 right now.


Late March.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Late March.


Yeah that's what the site says it also says 2 weeks early for premium people, so I guess it's mid April for non premium?

I imagine ea is similar to amd, so when they say late march they mean the earliest you will see it is the last day of March roughly around 11:59 pm.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> You might "feel" that way but that doesn't mean much when the water is clouded by the bad desync and other issues that make it nearly impossible to tell unless someone is being extremely blatant.


If someone is being extremely blatant, then most likely FairFight will ban them from the entire game. I've run a server before, for almost 2 years. Sometimes there are players that are either hacking or extremely good, and you have to make a judgement call because you can't definitively prove that they hacking. Generally speaking, if there is an outcry from the server's community of players, then the admins would take a vote, and the player might be banned for the greater good of the community. This might result in a legit player getting banned, but sometimes servers are better off without these type of players terrorizing the lesser skilled players.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If someone is being extremely blatant, then most likely FairFight will ban them from the entire game. I've run a server before, for almost 2 years. Sometimes there are players that are either hacking or extremely good, and you have to make a judgement call because you can't definitively prove that they hacking. Generally speaking, if there is an outcry from the server's community of players, then the admins would take a vote, and the player might be banned for the greater good of the community. This might result in a legit player getting banned, but sometimes servers are better off without these type of players terrorizing the lesser skilled players.


Sorry but banning an honest player because they are better than other players is ridiculous and terrible for the gaming community.
If one team is dominating another team then you need to re-shuffle the players for the next map to try and balance the teams out. A single player can't really win a game unless the other team is just absolutely terrible.
BF4 can be dominated by 1 organized Squad though. Especially if the other team is just full of unorganized lone wolfs.

The server should eventually balance out in terms of skill level and having talented players is necessary to push increase the skill of the total server player base. You should be taking advantage of these great players to develop the server as a whole if they consistently play on that server instead of handicapping the newbies.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Sorry but banning an honest player because they are better than other players is ridiculous and terrible for the gaming community.


It's not when people are leaving your server because of one player. This really happens in the CS:S/CS:GO world much more than in BF4. Our concern was with our own server community, not the entire gaming community as a whole. When one player causes literally dozens of players to not play there anymore, something must be done.

Think of it as like when a Las Vegas Casino bans a pro poker player from their tables. They do this all the time. They have the right to refuse anyone. The terms of using our server stated that we had a right to refuse/ban anyone for any reason.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> It's not when people are leaving your server because of one player. This really happens in the CS:S/CS:GO world much more than in BF4. Our concern was with our own server community, not the entire gaming community as a whole. When one player causes literally dozens of players to not play there anymore, something must be done.
> 
> Think of it as like when a Las Vegas Casino bans a pro poker player from their tables. They do this all the time. They have the right to refuse anyone. The terms of using our server stated that we had a right to refuse/ban anyone for any reason.


I'm now stabbing myself in the foot







, but for CS I actually can agree with you about needing some level of player control. CS is totally different from BF4 though as CS is designed where 1 player can win a match.

In BF4 there are a lot of other balancing things you can do so banning should be limited to exploit and hacking players.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> In BF4 there are a lot of other balancing things you can do so banning should be limited to exploit and hacking players.


Not sure if this will make you feel any better, but there were only 2 or 3 players ever banned without definitive proof, and they were all HIGHLY suspect. Due to the outcry from the community and multiple threads in our forum, we voted and moved forward with the bans. One player appealed his ban and was allowed back for a time. He was eventually re-banned when people started complaining again and leaving in droves. We did some additional research and discovered that he had been banned from multiple US servers already, and our server was just his most recent new favorite.


----------



## the9quad

The thing that scares me about fair fight and the better battle log comparing typical stats stuff is, some matches I will play abysmally, then I will have a match where it seems like I am unstoppable. I'm talking sometimes I will go 35 kills 40 deaths than I will have a match of 4 kills and 10 deaths than I will have a match where I will go 90-14. Am I hacking? Nope.

That's why I think community wide programs like that should base bans on definitive proof, and not this whole "well look he usually is this good, but this round he was soooo much better so he must be using hacks" crap. A lot of stuff comes into play round for round: network conditions, other play skill level, whether your pinned in or our the one pinning people in etc...


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I've actually reported many people, gone to BF4DB the next day and seen them banned. Which means any server that gets their ban lists from BF4DB (which is most legit servers) they can't play on anymore. Also with the desync issues and "netcode" you can't just say " I know this guy is hacking because it didn't feel legit". I've gamed longer than a lot of you guys have been alive I'd say and that just isn't a provable thing to say. You might "feel" that way but that doesn't mean much when the water is clouded by the bad desync and other issues that make it nearly impossible to tell unless someone is being extremely blatant.


I'm totally against any 3rd party run servers keeping a list of banned players for other servers to siphon off of. If server A bans me for going 75-10 then I get put on that list then 100 other servers ban me as well. *That's crap!!!* Especially with zero definitive proof.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> That's the problem thought. It isn't as simple as that. With all the problems in the game whos to say that isn't just another game bug. It isn't always a hack just because you say its a hack.


^ this

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If someone is being extremely blatant, then most likely FairFight will ban them from the entire game. I've run a server before, for almost 2 years. Sometimes there are players that are either hacking or extremely good, and you have to make a judgement call because you can't definitively prove that they hacking. Generally speaking, if there is an outcry from the server's community of players, then the admins would take a vote, and the player might be banned for the greater good of the community. This might result in a legit player getting banned, but sometimes servers are better off without these type of players terrorizing the lesser skilled players.


I understand your plight but as an admin you "should" have a pretty good understanding of the people that inhabit your servers as most people are a creature of habit. I only visit maybe 3 or 4 servers myself.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Sorry but banning an honest player because they are better than other players is ridiculous and terrible for the gaming community.
> If one team is dominating another team then you need to re-shuffle the players for the next map to try and balance the teams out. A single player can't really win a game unless the other team is just absolutely terrible.
> BF4 can be dominated by 1 organized Squad though. Especially if the other team is just full of unorganized lone wolfs.
> 
> The server should eventually balance out in terms of skill level and having talented players is necessary to push increase the skill of the total server player base. You should be taking advantage of these great players to develop the server as a whole if they consistently play on that server instead of handicapping the newbies.


Agreed. I have a friend who was literally banned from almost every server in BF3 because he was just that good. Reported many times but Even Balance didn't ban him because he wasn't using a hack. It was completely unfair and he eventually left the game all together.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> It's not when people are leaving your server because of one player. This really happens in the CS:S/CS:GO world much more than in BF4. Our concern was with our own server community, not the entire gaming community as a whole. When one player causes literally dozens of players to not play there anymore, something must be done.
> 
> Think of it as like when a Las Vegas Casino bans a pro poker player from their tables. They do this all the time. They have the right to refuse anyone. The terms of using our server stated that we had a right to refuse/ban anyone for any reason.


Just banning everyone who is better than the average person isn't fair either. How can one get better if never pushed or challenged? BF3 ran rampant with server admins that literally seemed like they were 15 because of their attitude towards people better than them. Not an opinion, thats a known fact.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If someone is being extremely blatant, then most likely FairFight will ban them from the entire game. I've run a server before, for almost 2 years. Sometimes there are players that are either hacking or extremely good, and you have to make a judgement call because you can't definitively prove that they hacking. Generally speaking, if there is an outcry from the server's community of players, then the admins would take a vote, and the player might be banned for the greater good of the community. This might result in a legit player getting banned, but sometimes servers are better off without these type of players terrorizing the lesser skilled players.


Sounds like the type of Carebearing that makes most WoW guilds and exercise in time wasting. I guess this is what happens when you "give power do the player.....derrrrrrrrrrpppppp".


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BusterOddo*
> 
> My dad is running my old Phenom B55 and 1333 MHz ram and is not having any issues. In fact he has been experiencing smoother gameplay after the last couple patches. That setup with a gtx 570 on med-high settings on 1080p getting 60fps. Not bad for an older setup.


Full med settings (no AA,SSAO,1080p) and I run out of VRAM with a 560Ti 1GB personally.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I*'m totally against any 3rd party run servers keeping a list of banned players for other servers to siphon off of. If server A bans me for going 75-10 then I get put on that list then 100 other servers ban me as well. [*B]That's crap!!![/B] Especially with zero definitive proof.
> ^ this
> I understand your plight but as an admin you "should" have a pretty good understanding of the people that inhabit your servers as most people are a creature of habit. I only visit maybe 3 or 4 servers myself.
> Agreed. I have a friend who was literally banned from almost every server in BF3 because he was just that good. Reported many times but Even Balance didn't ban him because he wasn't using a hack. It was completely unfair and he eventually left the game all together.
> Just banning everyone who is better than the average person isn't fair either. How can one get better if never pushed or challenged? BF3 ran rampant with server admins that literally seemed like they were 15 because of their attitude towards people better than them. Not an opinion, thats a known fact.


I think this isn't just 3rd party servers. I'm pretty sure all official server run these ban lists. Also they do require proof. They don't just ban from stats alone. They will use stats as a base. Just an example. 1 player has 500 kills with a handgun but 420 of those kills are headshots. That would be suspicious and then they would look into it further. I know for sure Fair Fight is really active of facebook and Reddit reviewing spectated vids showing proof of aimbots and ESP hacks. They won't just ban you based on stats alone. I completely agree with the part about requiring proof. I don't think a good player should be banned just because they are good but at the end of the day if someone is admin they are footing the bill and have that right I guess. That being said I never defend other people. I learned that the hard way in CS.I defended someone I knew and was sure was an honest player. They later admitted to me they did use an aimbot for a while. After that I figure people can defend themselves if they feel the need. I'm not saying your friend was btw just saying it happens. If you want a laugh read some of the BF4DB forums asking to be unbanned. They are pretty funny.


----------



## the9quad

I used to play bf1942 competitively, was on a #1 team on TWL back in the day. TWL decided they were going to use a third party hack detection tool made by someone in the community. During its implementation in a championship match of us versus the unknown soldiers this program started saying half of my team was cheating, including myself. So I was banned and we forfeited our win, fast forward a week later and they found out that a hacker had hacked the hack detection software and made it give false positives for all of us, he left an ASCII gun and his stupid name someplace in the logs or some crap and was bragging about how he screwed us on some shady websites. They had to undo our bans and give us a rematch. But really a lot of damage had been done as a lot of people would kick us from servers refuse to play us etc...and it took months before we were able to show people what happened, in that time we lost a lot of people from our clan.

Anyway from that day on, if it isn't definitive proof from a major company, I don't agree with callin anyone a hacker.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> they found out that a hacker had hacked the hack detection software and made it give false positives for all of us


----------



## the9quad

Hahahaha


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Anyway from that day on, if it isn't definitive proof from a major company, I don't agree with callin anyone a hacker.


Sometimes definitive proof is very hard to obtain; some cheaters are VERY good at hiding it. I used to keep lists of Steam ID's for suspected hackers when I ran a CS:S server. I would go back about twice a year to check the ID's. Roughly 80% of the Steam ID's I tracked got VAC banned sooner or later. Doing this made me trust my instincts a lot more; if I thought someone was hacking, I proved to myself that 8 out of 10 times they were indeed cheating. I think that some admins are better at sniffing out hackers than others. I'm not saying that every good player should be insta-banned, and I also agree that it is harder to prove that someone is hacking in BF4 than in other games due to the net code issues and the nature of the game.


----------



## jdstock76

I guess I should re-say that. I don't agree with a 3rd party website not affiliated with EA keeping a list of banned players for use in the community.

I remember that TWL incident vaguely. I tried a TWL tourny in BF42 once. Got smashed, steam rolled as it were. From then on I realized I'm a mediocre player at best.


----------



## the9quad

Well being on the receiving end of the 20% that you would have got wrong sucks, I can tell you that. So that's great that you got 80% right, but imagine the 20% who get permanent bans on the majority of servers and are wrongly accused. The game is over for them, they just can't hop on another server. And that's the thing, if a hacker is on a server, leave, it's that easy. They will get caught eventually. In the meantime don't ruin innocent peoples ability to play anywhere.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Sometimes definitive proof is very hard to obtain; some cheaters are VERY good at hiding it. I used to keep lists of Steam ID's for suspected hackers when I ran a CS:S server. I would go back about twice a year to check the ID's. Roughly 80% of the Steam ID's I tracked got VAC banned sooner or later. Doing this made me trust my instincts a lot more; if I thought someone was hacking, I proved to myself that 8 out of 10 times they were indeed cheating. I think that some admins are better at sniffing out hackers than others. I'm not saying that every good player should be insta-banned, and I also agree that it is harder to prove that someone is hacking in BF4 than in other games due to the net code issues and the nature of the game.


I think Source games are a heck of a lot easier to catch cheaters on. Largely in part due to the very high tick rate. I used to Admin for CS 1.6 and Day of Defeat when there were still leagues for DOD







. The behaviors of hacks could be seen pretty easily.

BF4 seems a lot harder to find not obvious hacking. Just so many weird things happen with players seeing differences from other players due to the low tick rate of 10. Also may be easier to abuse hacks because of so much data in each packet.
I guess it just means you need more evidence to perma ban someone in BF4.

As an example, I find the FLIR scope with an m40a5 is super easy to get headshots with. I would easily get 10 headshots in a row in a short amount of time. Which from another persons perspective could seem as using some kind of cheat. In reality BF4 models are pretty easy to hit when standing still.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Well being on the receiving end of the 20% that you would have got wrong sucks, I can tell you that. So that's great that you got 80% right, but imagine the 20% who get permanent bans on the majority of servers and are wrongly accused. The game is over for them, they just can't hop on another server. And that's the thing, if a hacker is on a server, leave, it's that easy. They will get caught eventually. In the meantime don't ruin innocent peoples ability to play anywhere.


I didn't actually ban 80% or even 20% for that matter! In the two years I ran the server, there were 3 players, IIRC, that got banned without definitive proof. That was more like 1%.







The problem with these guys is that they just brought down the game for everyone. It was either that they were too "pro" (legit pro) for most of the players on the server, or they were cheating. Either way, they were wrecking our community and driving many away. This was a casual, friendly server. These guys didn't use the in-game VOIP, did not play cooperatively with others, and added no value whatsoever. They were just killing machines who enraged other players consistently. I stand by my example of the poker player in a Casino. If he's too good, he will no longer be welcome to play. No one likes to lose all the time.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Anyone know when NS is going to hit, officially?
> I want to play titan mode. Bored of the maps and playing BF4 right now.


March 18th is the release day for Naval STrike for Premium members. Let me dig up the article that listed the date....


----------



## daguardian

Sweet, its released on my birthday


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> March 18th is the release day for Naval STrike for Premium members. Let me dig up the article that listed the date....


I've seen the 18th and I've also seen the 28th although the 18th being a Tuesday would make more sense. Premium shows a new Premium event on the 30th though and they usually have 2xXP weekend right after a new DLC. If that's the case it would more than likely be around the 25th though. "Late March" is all I have seen so far.


----------



## eAT5

some servers are appearing


----------



## Gunderman456

As I break down "The Hawaiian Heat Wave" computer to improve temps, I'm using my second gaming computer "BitoHeaven" (in sig) and I get DX errors and then the game will crash and sometimes takes down the computer with it.

I've tried, playing BF4 at stock 7990 clocks, enabling vsink, disabling Aero, MSAA at x2, playing game in borderless and windowed mode etc... and still getting the DX error with latest AMD beta drivers.

I even played Crysis 3 to make sure it was not the computer and there was no problem there.

Keeps saying DX error low on Memory???


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> As I break down "The Hawaiian Heat Wave" computer to improve temps, I'm using my second gaming computer "BitoHeaven" (in sig) and I get DX errors and then the game will crash and sometimes takes down the computer with it.
> 
> I've tried, playing BF4 at stock 7990 clocks, enabling vsink, MSAA at x2, playing with borderless window etc... and still getting the DX error with latest AMD beta drivers.
> 
> I even played Crysis 3 to make sure it was not the computer and there was no problem there.
> 
> Keeps saying I'm low on Memory???


By chance did you modify your windows page file size?


----------



## Gunderman456

On SSD I had it disabled, I had tried increasing it to 400 and that did not work. Any suggestions? I have game installed on HDD and I also increased that from 100 to 500 and that did not work either.

Should I increase more and on which drive? Or should I let windows manage the cache on both drives?


----------



## EVILNOK

So the Naval Strike weapons have been out for a bit now. How are you guys liking them? I'm loving the AWS and the SR2. I was really surprised at how good of a PDW it is. The AR160 seems like a crappier version of the AUG to me. The new grenade launcher I used once to see how it was and will probably never use it again. The AA mines, even with everyone complaining about them, seem so easily countered. I've used them and flown against them and in a normal server match situation pretty much any other choice seems way more useful over them in the loadout. I've yet to be killed by them and have destroyed them before I ever get in range of them with the scout chopper. I've seen all the videos on you tube and threads on Reddit and other sites but in any normal situation I just haven't had problems with them. I'm guessing the AWS will get a nerf at some point. The SR2 feels perfect like it is.


----------



## calavera

AWS will get the nerf hammer in the next patch. I guarantee it.


----------



## Forceman

Is there any way to get stats with a particular weapon? I was playing with the SAR-21 last night, trying to get a battlepack, and I was having a terrible game. Switched to the M249 and suddenly my fortunes seemed to turn around - a lot more kills. Made me wonder if it's just that the SAR-21 sucks for my play style or something. I'd be curious to see what my KDR was with different weapons equipped (or even different kits).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> AWS will get the nerf hammer in the next patch. I guarantee it.


M249 never did, don't see why the AWS will.
Nor did the dam ACE23.


----------



## bluedevil

Not too often you go 10/1.








http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/444299605865279296/321911889/


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> On SSD I had it disabled, I had tried increasing it to 400 and that did not work. Any suggestions? I have game installed on HDD and I also increased that from 100 to 500 and that did not work either.
> 
> Should I increase more and on which drive? Or should I let windows manage the cache on both drives?


I had mine set to 1024 and it was giving me that error, I set it to 2048 and it worked. Not sure how low I can go though. I had my game on the ssd along with windows. My user data is all on my HDD. Maybe try the OS drive first then the game drive? Good luck.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Is there any way to get stats with a particular weapon? I was playing with the SAR-21 last night, trying to get a battlepack, and I was having a terrible game. Switched to the M249 and suddenly my fortunes seemed to turn around - a lot more kills. Made me wonder if it's just that the SAR-21 sucks for my play style or something. I'd be curious to see what my KDR was with different weapons equipped (or even different kits).


http://symthic.com/bf4-stats

You can do side by side comparisons with attachments etc.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> http://symthic.com/bf4-stats
> 
> You can do side by side comparisons with attachments etc.


I mean my personal stats, not weapon stats. All I can find for different weapons on BattleLog is accuracy.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I mean my personal stats, not weapon stats. All I can find for different weapons on BattleLog is accuracy.


In battlelog, click on soldier then stats. It basically just shows acc and kills though and out to the right the weapon stats. Check here also for more detailed personal stats:

http://bf4stats.com/


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I mean my personal stats, not weapon stats. All I can find for different weapons on BattleLog is accuracy.


Go into Battlelog and click on the stats tab:


----------



## EVILNOK

I just checked my battlepacks and apparently today was Premium battlepack day. If you like black & yellow dog tags you're in luck. Also I guess they added the Naval Strike camos to Battlelog also at some point:


----------



## Gunderman456

Thanks 66racer for taking the time. It's thanks to you that I went back and I enabled windows to manage the page file for all drives. It worked, no DX/Low Mem crashes!

I have an SSD but 16GB of Memory in the Hawaiian build but only 8GB of RAM in BitoHeaven. Having the page file turned off in the Hawaiian build didn't hurt it any, but BF4 needed more then the 8GB RAM in BitoHeaven.

After I played for a while in BF4, I checked after turning the page file loose which consumed 7GB from the SSD. I think, I'll give it 4GB, and reduce it by .5GB every session to find the ideal page file for BF4.

To think I played a dozen or so games on that computer so far, including games like Crysis 3, Far Cry 3, Bioshock Infinite, Borderlands 2, Deus Ex Revolution etc... and none screamed for more memory via a page file.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Go into Battlelog and click on the stats tab:


That's what I found in BattleLog, but I was looking for more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> In battlelog, click on soldier then stats. It basically just shows acc and kills though and out to the right the weapon stats. Check here also for more detailed personal stats:
> 
> http://bf4stats.com/


Thanks, that site had a lot more info, but I guess the game doesn't keep data on deaths while a certain weapon is equipped. I really wanted to see my KDR on a per weapon or per kit basis.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> That's what I found in BattleLog, but I was looking for more.
> Thanks, that site had a lot more info, but I guess the game doesn't keep data on deaths while a certain weapon is equipped. I really wanted to see my KDR on a per weapon or per kit basis.


Do you use Better Battlelog or just the normal stock BL? I use Better Battlelog and it shows K/min for each weapon. That's probably about as close as you'll get I think.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> Thanks 66racer for taking the time. It's thanks to you that I went back and I enabled windows to manage the page file for all drives. It worked, no DX/Low Mem crashes!
> 
> I have an SSD but 16GB of Memory in the Hawaiian build but only 8GB of RAM in BitoHeaven. Having the page file turned off in the Hawaiian build didn't hurt it any, but BF4 needed more then the 8GB RAM in BitoHeaven.
> 
> After I played for a while in BF4, I checked after turning the page file loose which consumed 7GB from the SSD. I think, I'll give it 4GB, and reduce it by .5GB every session to find the ideal page file for BF4.
> 
> To think I played a dozen or so games on that computer so far, including games like Crysis 3, Far Cry 3, Bioshock Infinite, Borderlands 2, Deus Ex Revolution etc... and none screamed for more memory via a page file.










Glad it worked


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Do you use Better Battlelog or just the normal stock BL? I use Better Battlelog and it shows K/min for each weapon. That's probably about as close as you'll get I think.


I tried it, but I couldn't get it to show the weapon stats like I thought it was supposed to (inline accuracy plots, basically). I ended up uninstalling it, but maybe I should give it a second chance.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> M249 never did, don't see why the AWS will.
> Nor did the dam ACE23.


Ace 23 never needed a nerf is why, is easily beaten at long range, is easily beaten in close quarters and hip fire engagemenets even by some carbines. The Ace23 op train is similar to the M16a3 train but in reality the weapons are not even comparable in game stature. Ace 23 is just a jack of all trades and master of none imo.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Ace 23 never needed a nerf is why, is easily beaten at long range, is easily beaten in close quarters and hip fire engagemenets even by some carbines. The Ace23 op train is similar to the M16a3 train but in reality the weapons are not even comparable in game stature. Ace 23 is just a jack of all trades and master of none imo.


I honestly don't think any of those need a nerf. The biggest problem is the knee-jerk (x weapon is OP) a large part of the community uses to describe anything that is remotely effective.


----------



## Jack Mac

M16A3 > ACE any day.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> M16A3 > ACE any day.


Agree, the hate is similar but the guns are not. The Ace 23 is not op by any stretch of the imagination. But then again I never thought the M16 was either.


----------



## w35t

I thought this game would be more difficult to run. I've played with a gtx 460, 770, and now a 780 Lightning. The 460 was surprisingly playable at low settings even at 2560x1440. With the Lightning I'm using now I max everything out except for msaa which is at 4x and I rarely see 80% gpu usage. I guess it's just optimized well. It obviously looks great!

What are you guys playing it on?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I thought this game would be more difficult to run. I've played with a gtx 460, 770, and now a 780 Lightning. The 460 was surprisingly playable at low settings even at 2560x1440. With the Lightning I'm using now I max everything out except for msaa which is at 4x and I rarely see 80% gpu usage. I guess it's just optimized well. It obviously looks great!
> 
> What are you guys playing it on?


780 Lightning, 1440p


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> So the Naval Strike weapons have been out for a bit now. How are you guys liking them? I'm loving the AWS and the SR2. I was really surprised at how good of a PDW it is. The AR160 seems like a crappier version of the AUG to me. The new grenade launcher I used once to see how it was and will probably never use it again. The AA mines, even with everyone complaining about them, seem so easily countered. I've used them and flown against them and in a normal server match situation pretty much any other choice seems way more useful over them in the loadout. I've yet to be killed by them and have destroyed them before I ever get in range of them with the scout chopper. I've seen all the videos on you tube and threads on Reddit and other sites but in any normal situation I just haven't had problems with them. I'm guessing the AWS will get a nerf at some point. The SR2 feels perfect like it is.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Ace 23 never needed a nerf is why, is easily beaten at long range, is easily beaten in close quarters and hip fire engagemenets even by some carbines. The Ace23 op train is similar to the M16a3 train but in reality the weapons are not even comparable in game stature. Ace 23 is just a jack of all trades and master of none imo.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I honestly don't think any of those need a nerf. The biggest problem is the knee-jerk (x weapon is OP) a large part of the community uses to describe anything that is remotely effective.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Agree, the hate is similar but the guns are not. The Ace 23 is not op by any stretch of the imagination. But then again I never thought the M16 was either.


The AWS is going to get the nerf hammer. I read it somewhere already. Can't remember where. It's not a knee jerk reaction when the damage it does the the lack of recoil or spread is on par to a carbine or assault rifle than other LMG's. Thing is a laser and needs the nerf. And trust me when I say I don't always cry nerf, ever. Thing is just ridiculous thou.

The AR160 isn't bad but I don't really see a need for it when the SCAR and 416 are a better choice for longer engagements and the Famas or F2000 for CQ. Hell even the F2000 is good at distance once you learn it.

The ACE 23 is a good "all around" choice. Not OP in any particular instance. Kinda like the M16A3 in BF3. I didn't really think it was OP at all. Just a good all around weapon for any situation. At distance thou I prefer the SCAR L and CQ the F2000. I guess we'll see what further patches will bring.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I thought this game would be more difficult to run. I've played with a gtx 460, 770, and now a 780 Lightning. The 460 was surprisingly playable at low settings even at 2560x1440. With the Lightning I'm using now I max everything out except for msaa which is at 4x and I rarely see 80% gpu usage. I guess it's just optimized well. It obviously looks great!
> 
> What are you guys playing it on?


24" 1080 144hz with 2x 660ti's.... maxed out settings. Avg over 90fps, and the game looks and feels great. Since there's no 760ti I'm hoping there will be an 860ti. If not then I'll be opting for an 880.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I thought this game would be more difficult to run. I've played with a gtx 460, 770, and now a 780 Lightning. The 460 was surprisingly playable at low settings even at 2560x1440. With the Lightning I'm using now I max everything out except for msaa which is at 4x and I rarely see 80% gpu usage. I guess it's just optimized well. It obviously looks great!
> 
> What are you guys playing it on?


A [email protected] ,can only do medium ([email protected]) , no AA,SSAO, anything higher and I run into VRAM issues.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> Thanks 66racer for taking the time. It's thanks to you that I went back and I enabled windows to manage the page file for all drives. It worked, no DX/Low Mem crashes!
> 
> I have an SSD but 16GB of Memory in the Hawaiian build but only 8GB of RAM in BitoHeaven. Having the page file turned off in the Hawaiian build didn't hurt it any, but BF4 needed more then the 8GB RAM in BitoHeaven.
> 
> After I played for a while in BF4, I checked after turning the page file loose which consumed 7GB from the SSD. I think, I'll give it 4GB, and reduce it by .5GB every session to find the ideal page file for BF4.
> 
> To think I played a dozen or so games on that computer so far, including games like Crysis 3, Far Cry 3, Bioshock Infinite, Borderlands 2, Deus Ex Revolution etc... and none screamed for more memory via a page file.


It should run easily in 6GB of ram with a 1GB pagefile. You can save yourself time and "guesstimation" with a PageFile Monitor, it'll tell you how much of the total is actually used. Strange things can happen with the recent AMD cards/drivers though, you could easily be mirroring the whole VRAM to virtual memory and have it end up in the pagefile. It could also be another "bad" application altogether.

Windows memory experts tend not to hang out in the BF threads though, Similar issues have been analyzed and solved, may be an idea to try over there.


----------



## Knight26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I thought this game would be more difficult to run. I've played with a gtx 460, 770, and now a 780 Lightning. The 460 was surprisingly playable at low settings even at 2560x1440. With the Lightning I'm using now I max everything out except for msaa which is at 4x and I rarely see 80% gpu usage. I guess it's just optimized well. It obviously looks great!
> 
> What are you guys playing it on?


24" 1080p @ 120hz with crossfire R9 290's @ max settings. The 2 290's are a bit overkill for the monitor I'm using but I was running a triple wide 1080p @ 60hz setup until a few weeks ago. I wanted to try playing at 120hz and I can tell the difference. Everything runs really smooth although I do miss having the extra screen real-estate in my peripheral vision. I keep expecting to catch movement out of the corner of my eye but there's nothing there. I just saw that LG has there new Ultra wide QHD monitors available for pre-order on Amazon. 34" 3440 x 1440 @ 60hz. I thinking about trying one of those but I don't how well the resolution will be supported right now. That's the main reason why I haven't tried other 21:9 monitors.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I thought this game would be more difficult to run. I've played with a gtx 460, 770, and now a 780 Lightning. The 460 was surprisingly playable at low settings even at 2560x1440. With the Lightning I'm using now I max everything out except for msaa which is at 4x and I rarely see 80% gpu usage. I guess it's just optimized well. It obviously looks great!
> 
> What are you guys playing it on?


780Ti at 1080p


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I thought this game would be more difficult to run. I've played with a gtx 460, 770, and now a 780 Lightning. The 460 was surprisingly playable at low settings even at 2560x1440. With the Lightning I'm using now I max everything out except for msaa which is at 4x and I rarely see 80% gpu usage. I guess it's just optimized well. It obviously looks great!
> 
> What are you guys playing it on?


3X 290x in tri-fire at 1440p @ 120hz on ultra


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knight26*
> 
> 24" 1080p @ 120hz with crossfire R9 290's @ max settings. The 2 290's are a bit overkill for the monitor I'm using but I was running a triple wide 1080p @ 60hz setup until a few weeks ago. I wanted to try playing at 120hz and I can tell the difference. *Everything runs really smooth* although I do miss having the extra screen real-estate in my peripheral vision. I keep expecting to catch movement out of the corner of my eye but there's nothing there. I just saw that LG has there new Ultra wide QHD monitors available for pre-order on Amazon. 34" 3440 x 1440 @ 60hz. I thinking about trying one of those but I don't how well the resolution will be supported right now. That's the main reason why I haven't tried other 21:9 monitors.


Love that compared to 60hz. Also saw that extra wide monitor but I'm concerned about whether it'll catch on and games having settings for it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> 3X 290x in tri-fire at 1440p @ 120hz on ultra


Bit overkill don't you think?! LoL


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> 3X 290x in tri-fire at 1440p @ 120hz on ultra


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Bit overkill don't you think?! LoL


Not overkill, if he wants 120fps @ those settings.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Not overkill, if he wants 120fps @ those settings.


290X x3 = overkill at 1440p for a mere 120fps.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 290X x3 = overkill at 1440p for a mere 120fps.


Not for a constant 120fps regardless of the on-screen activity (explosions, levolution events etc).


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Not for a constant 120fps regardless of the on-screen activity (explosions, levolution events etc).


Agreed. I was mostly just giving him ****. But I definitely think he should add 2 more 1440s. hahahaha


----------



## King PWNinater

How many FPS would a 780 TI, clocked at 1500mhz get me at 1440p?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King PWNinater*
> 
> How many FPS would a 780 TI, clocked at 1500mhz get me at 1440p?


Exactly more FPS than a HD 5850.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Exactly more FPS than a HD 5850.


Not a chance.

Anyway.. why dont you google benches, a bunch of sites that nowadays run 1440p only.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

He got money, let him spend it the way he wants


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Not for a constant 120fps regardless of the on-screen activity (explosions, levolution events etc).


This^^^ 120 fps minimum is harder to hit than people think.

I am not rich, I don't upgrade as much as other people. So I had the money to upgrade and tried to get the best I could in my budget to last me for a few years. When your married and your wife says, "go ahead upgrade you haven't bought anything for yourself in years", then you do it, without asking questions and praise God for your good fortune, lol.

My system before this was a phenom II black edition with a 5770, if that gives you an idea how long I had been putting off upgrading. I typically don't spend money on myself.


----------



## EliteReplay

if you are gonna play 1440p R9 290/290 or GTX780/Ti would be the best bet... or just go ahead and do CF/SLI with the GPU you already have.

talking about the guns... i dont think any gun is OP, but i think ShotGuns are getting out of hands... litteraly u can kill anyone from basically 30meters away with 1 shot... thats insane... not just you damage the guy but you straight up kill him...

and between the Ace23 and M16a3 i would the last one... and the ACE23 has many other guns that compete with it

AEK971
M416
AS VAL
SG553
FaMAS

those guns that i mention depite not having the same accuracy than ACE23 they kill very quickly.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King PWNinater*
> 
> How many FPS would a 780 TI, clocked at 1500mhz get me at 1440p?


YouTube videos on benches. I can't give exact numbers off the top of my head but I would assume on Ultra about 60+

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> This^^^ 120 fps minimum is harder to hit than people think.
> 
> I am not rich, I don't upgrade as much as other people. So I had the money to upgrade and tried to get the best I could in my budget to last me for a few years. *When your married and your wife says, "go ahead upgrade you haven't bought anything for yourself in years", then you do it, without asking questions and praise God for your good fortune, lol.*
> 
> My system before this was a phenom II black edition with a 5770, if that gives you an idea how long I had been putting off upgrading. I typically don't spend money on myself.


^ this 1000x over.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> if you are gonna play 1440p R9 290/290 or GTX780/Ti would be the best bet... or just go ahead and do CF/SLI with the GPU you already have.
> 
> talking about the guns... i dont think any gun is OP, but i think ShotGuns are getting out of hands... litteraly u can kill anyone from basically 30meters away with 1 shot... thats insane... not just you damage the guy but you straight up kill him...
> 
> and between the Ace23 and M16a3 i would the last one... and the ACE23 has many other guns that compete with it
> 
> AEK971
> M416
> AS VAL
> SG553
> FaMAS
> 
> those guns that i mention depite not having the same accuracy than ACE23 they kill very quickly.


I think I would add the F2000 and SCAR H in that list.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> M16A3 > ACE any day.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree, the hate is similar but the guns are not. The Ace 23 is not op by any stretch of the imagination. But then again I never thought the M16 was either.
Click to expand...

I would put the M16 from BF3 far ahead of the Ace 23. Even after the final recoil nerf, M16 was still really good. Ace doesn't feel nearly as good to me. I put a lot more time in with the M16 and it was full on beast mode until the very last recoil nerf, that finally made the heavy barrel add some actual recoil to it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> if you are gonna play 1440p R9 290/290 or GTX780/Ti would be the best bet... or just go ahead and do CF/SLI with the GPU you already have.
> 
> talking about the guns... i dont think any gun is OP, but i think ShotGuns are getting out of hands... litteraly u can kill anyone from basically 30meters away with 1 shot... thats insane... not just you damage the guy but you straight up kill him...
> 
> and between the Ace23 and M16a3 i would the last one... and the ACE23 has many other guns that compete with it
> 
> AEK971
> M416
> AS VAL
> SG553
> FaMAS
> 
> those guns that i mention depite not having the same accuracy than ACE23 they kill very quickly.


Shotgun with what? Slugs in BF3 used to be quite deadly out to a decent range, I think buckshot is more deadly in BF4 at a farther range, but it can still take 2-3 shots at 20m+ from what I've seen in Lockers.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> YouTube videos on benches. I can't give exact numbers off the top of my head but I would assume on Ultra about 60+
> ^ this 1000x over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I would add the F2000 and SCAR H in that list.


yeah i forget about those 2 lol... i love the F2000 is just very quick at killing wow im very impressed with it.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I think I would add the F2000 and SCAR H in that list.


SCAR-H and ACE-52 are definitely OP and among my favorites to use.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I would put the M16 from BF3 far ahead of the Ace 23. Even after the final recoil nerf, M16 was still really good. Ace doesn't feel nearly as good to me. I put a lot more time in with the M16 and it was full on beast mode until the very last recoil nerf, that finally made the heavy barrel add some actual recoil to it.
> Shotgun with what? Slugs in BF3 used to be quite deadly out to a decent range, I think buckshot is more deadly in BF4 at a farther range, but it can still take 2-3 shots at 20m+ from what I've seen in Lockers.


I've had 2-3 hit kills with dart rounds at 30-50m or so. Only time I've had any 1 hit kills at range is with slugs doing headshots and I think if they're running defensive perk that doesn't happen unless they changed it. Only time I really use shotguns is in close quarters maps like Locker or Metro or areas with the flag in a building like on Hainan Resort or Lancang. Those dart rounds melting through people are so satisfying.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> SCAR-H and ACE-52 are definitely OP and among my favorites to use.


I agree, I love the ace52


----------



## Knight26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I've had 2-3 hit kills with dart rounds at 30-50m or so. Only time I've had any 1 hit kills at range is with slugs doing headshots and I think if they're running defensive perk that doesn't happen unless they changed it. Only time I really use shotguns is in close quarters maps like Locker or Metro or areas with the flag in a building like on Hainan Resort or Lancang. Those dart rounds melting through people are so satisfying.


I haven't had much luck with the dart rounds. I didn't really stick with them for very long though, before I jumped back to buckshot with full choke. So maybe I should give it a little more time. The full choke gives it a little more range and just obliterates people when they get too close.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I would put the M16 from BF3 far ahead of the Ace 23. Even after the final recoil nerf, M16 was still really good. Ace doesn't feel nearly as good to me. I put a lot more time in with the M16 and it was full on beast mode until the very last recoil nerf, that finally made the heavy barrel add some actual recoil to it.


Wait the M16A3 has recoil? I only started using it after it got that last "nerf" and I mever had any issues with it, which is why I used it. 12k kills np.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I agree, I love the ace52


It's by far the best Engi gun IMHO. Nothing else comes close.


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> It should run easily in 6GB of ram with a 1GB pagefile. You can save yourself time and "guesstimation" with a PageFile Monitor, it'll tell you how much of the total is actually used. Strange things can happen with the recent AMD cards/drivers though, you could easily be mirroring the whole VRAM to virtual memory and have it end up in the pagefile. It could also be another "bad" application altogether.
> 
> Windows memory experts tend not to hang out in the BF threads though, Similar issues have been analyzed and solved, may be an idea to try over there.


I looked through it, seems inconclusive, where Norton, reserving RAM space and using it or not could have been a culprit.

Thing is I only use this computer for gaming, and other than overclocking, benching and games, there is nothing really on it.

Additionally, if there was a program hogging RAM space, where then Windows is forced to use page file space on the SSD, then I'd think other games would also run into this problem.

BF4 has certainly become a good measure of system stability when computer is overclocked and also tends to stress things other software does not. Too bad it may lead one to second guess things sometimes since its buggy nature continues to hamper many.

Don't forget, I had allocate 0 space for page file on the SSD. Allocating space seems to have worked by preventing DX memory errors. Now I will take the time to refine the space required for the page file.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knight26*
> 
> I haven't had much luck with the dart rounds. I didn't really stick with them for very long though, before I jumped back to buckshot with full choke. So maybe I should give it a little more time. The full choke gives it a little more range and just obliterates people when they get too close.


I had some footage of getting a 3 person multikill with 1 dart round but I can't find it at the moment. So I threw together this really quickly to show just how good dart rounds can be in the right situation. They work really good when you ADS since the last buff to pump shotguns too:


----------



## Totally Dubbed

YES Illuminati







!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> YES Illuminati
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


I also see two other Masonic inspired tags there as well. One is blatant(compass and square stylized guns) the other is subjective(checkboard pattern).
Who will save the widows son.....from terrible netcode and player movement?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I also see two other Masonic inspired tags there as well. One is blatant(compass and square stylized guns) the other is subjective(checkboard pattern).
> Who will save the widows son.....from terrible netcode and player movement?


haha!


----------



## EliteReplay

wow im just loving Metro2014... the new pathways give this map a very nice touch









i mean flanking is easier to do as long as the server 32-40 players









something i like about the elevators is that doors are always closed in the top... so there is no way you can tell someone is taking them from the botton which is good
because it increases the surprise factor a lot... this should be implemented in every elevator as well.

there are numerous times i die to C4 even before the door is completely open lol


----------



## JAM3S121

Video I made, I admittly haven't played much BF4 in a 2 months but i had these clips on my external drive I wanted to get rid of, I think the video is entertaining, I typically don't "try hard" for kills or and usually try to play objectives which for means playing whatever role the team needs.. usually I prefer anti tank stuff with support/engineer and I find myself pretty good at tanks and LAVS so I do that a lot too. Thanks for watching


----------



## Kuivamaa

http://www.pbbans.com/mbi-view-all-bf4-bans-44.html

131 bans enforced in the last 24h or so, all related to a specific AIMBOT build.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> http://www.pbbans.com/mbi-view-all-bf4-bans-44.html
> 
> 131 bans enforced in the last 24h or so, all related to a specific AIMBOT build.


Yeah, yesterday was a busy night for hacks. The server I play on instantly bans hackers, and it was doing so at a rate of 1-2 players a round. I'll never understand why anyone would want to cheap in an online game. Really, what's the point in playing I'd theres no challenge?


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> . I'll never understand why anyone would want to cheat in an online game. Really, what's the point in playing if theres no challenge?


it is the only way they get 'praise' in their life maybe? some people actually do live on their pc.


----------



## Kuivamaa

I've never cheated in an online game ever. As a kid I used to try out cheat codes and the such in old single player games but growing up I started to see how pointless it was.Last game I actually used cheats was Age of Empires, the first one (that rocket launching batmobile and the laser troops were fun







). And that was 1997.


----------



## Blackops_2

Need to send this to DICE.


----------



## Krazee

BF4 is a lost cause lol


----------



## nitrubbb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> BF4 is a lost cause lol


this, I already uninstalled the game

such a worthless pile of garbage


----------



## Frosch

Is there any config so the fire mode in the ak-12 stay in burst fire? that gun is beast with the burst fire..


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosch*
> 
> Is there any config so the fire mode in the ak-12 stay in burst fire? that gun is beast with the burst fire..


I don't know of any for that. I always leave each gun in full auto and mess around with different bursts that way. That way I have the option of full auto if I need it but can still burst 3-5 or however many rounds that work best with that weapon.


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to send this to DICE.


I've pretty much abandoned attack helicopters because the scout helicopter is superior.
Very sad how being a amazing pilot in BF3 doesn't equate to anything in BF4.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I don't know of any for that. I always leave each gun in full auto and mess around with different bursts that way. That way I have the option of full auto if I need it but can still burst 3-5 or however many rounds that work best with that weapon.


The Ak-12 and AKU-12 fire faster in burst mode than in full auto. The AKU-12 in burst mode is amazing at medium to long range.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> I've pretty much abandoned attack helicopters because the scout helicopter is superior.
> Very sad how being a amazing pilot in BF3 doesn't equate to anything in BF4.


Agreed and i'm of the crowd that thought BF3 air was handicapped (the BF2 crowd) i'm a really good helicopter pilot and a decent jet flyer but it's almost rendered useless in BF4. BF2 if i had a decent gunner i could get in a chopper and we could last sooo much longer than BF3/4. Same goes for Jets. They've beefed up ground forces so much in this game air is uselss. I've had some successful runs in BF4 but it requires extreme attack and retreat tactics. The moment i hear a lock i hit ECM and dive to get away and wait for Countermeasures to recharge. I also have to take extreme routes to avoid missiles diving in between buildings, up under crossovers, etc. If you don't have objects to block missiles your pretty much handicapped.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Just picked up a new SSD, and of course I'm installing BF4 on it. Game is installing now, but I'm wondering I don't have to re-purchase the map packs right? Will those automatically install too?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Just picked up a new SSD, and of course I'm installing BF4 on it. Game is installing now, but I'm wondering I don't have to re-purchase the map packs right? Will those automatically install too?


All that is tied to your Origin account. If you had it previously you will always have it on that account.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> All that is tied to your Origin account. If you had it previously you will always have it on that account.


Nice, thanks!


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Yeah, yesterday was a busy night for hacks. The server I play on instantly bans hackers, and it was doing so at a rate of 1-2 players a round. I'll never understand why anyone would want to cheap in an online game. Really, what's the point in playing I'd theres no challenge?


What you are seeing is the master ban list streaming global bans, its not just from that server.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Guys,what FOV config do you use? I used to like 75 FOV but now it seems for some reason too clustered. Doing 90 with ADS scaling is too much and if I lock the FOV ,I think it locks to 60 ADS field of view. Is it possible to have 90 running FOV and to make custom lock to 75 while ADS?


----------



## Kuivamaa

I use 75. Haven't messed around with it in ages but I think there is some setting that dictates FOV scaling when ADS.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Just picked up a new SSD, and of course I'm installing BF4 on it. Game is installing now, but I'm wondering I don't have to re-purchase the map packs right? Will those automatically install too?


just copy and paste your old origin download file to the new one







!
Nothing has to be re purchased


----------



## bond32

As if there wasn't already enough for people to complain about ...

Seriously. You guys need to can all this crying about "I was this in BF3. .."

THIS IS NOT BF3. IT IS BF4. THEY ARE 2 DIFFERENT GAMES AND WILL NOT PLAY THE SAME.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## steelkevin

So I cleaned / optimized my 64GB M4 OS SSD and now have a bit over 40GB of available space.
BF4's folder as of now is almost 35GB if I'm not mistaken. Which means that as soon as the next patch hits I'll have to move it back to the HDD.

In BF3 I know that some old patch files could be deleted because they were useless when more recent ones were on your computer (or was that only on the Xbox ?).
So are there any useless files in BF4's folder ?
Oh and is there anyway to simply remove the single player files while still have MP work ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> So I cleaned / optimized my 64GB M4 OS SSD and now have a bit over 40GB of available space.
> BF4's folder as of now is almost 35GB if I'm not mistaken. Which means that as soon as the next patch hits I'll have to move it back to the HDD.
> 
> In BF3 I know that some old patch files could be deleted because they were useless when more recent ones were on your computer (or was that only on the Xbox ?).
> So are there any useless files in BF4's folder ?
> Oh and is there anyway to simply remove the single player files while still have MP work ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


that was only in BF3 I think.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> just copy and paste your old origin download file to the new one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> Nothing has to be re purchased


Well everything seemed to be installed correctly (map packs and all). I just want to copy my old config files (video settings, controls) do you know how to copy that over? That would be awesome

BTW The load times are insanely fast! So fast!







Just hopped into a game and it loaded right up in like 30 seconds practically less than that.

EDIT: Figured it out.

Is it normal to gain 15-20fps after a fresh install of Windows or the difference between being on an SSD. I'm seeing a 15-20fps framerate increase.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> I use 75. Haven't messed around with it in ages but I think there is some setting that dictates FOV scaling when ADS.


There is. It is an On/Off toggle below the FOV value in the options.

Personally I am using 75 anything lower makes the players at range seem too small. That said I still feel like I get boned by not having enough peripheral vision.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Well everything seemed to be installed correctly (map packs and all). I just want to copy my old config files (video settings, controls) do you know how to copy that over? That would be awesome
> 
> BTW The load times are insanely fast! So fast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just hopped into a game and it loaded right up in like 30 seconds practically less than that.
> 
> EDIT: Figured it out.
> 
> Is it normal to gain 15-20fps after a fresh install of Windows or the difference between being on an SSD. I'm seeing a 15-20fps framerate increase.


SSD, guaranteed, makes absolutely no FPS differences.


----------



## Nw0rb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Well everything seemed to be installed correctly (map packs and all). I just want to copy my old config files (video settings, controls) do you know how to copy that over? That would be awesome
> 
> BTW The load times are insanely fast! So fast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just hopped into a game and it loaded right up in like 30 seconds practically less than that.
> 
> EDIT: Figured it out.
> 
> Is it normal to gain 15-20fps after a fresh install of Windows or the difference between being on an SSD. I'm seeing a 15-20fps framerate increase.


No SSD means absolutely nothing to fps you are crazy to think so.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

SSD does have an impact on gameplay contrary to what people are saying.

Quote:


> at IDF Intel did a presentation called "SSD and impact on A-list games"
> 
> kinda long but tons of cool info in it.
> 
> for instance, they loaded a map on a HDD system, and took the character and ran from one end of the map, to the other. And timed it.
> Replay the exact same path, everything on an SSD system, the player arrives sooner. by five seconds!
> This is due to less hitching/lagging as data loads during the traverse.
> 
> here is the thing, the whole gaming coding is built around giving the hdd a "crutch" as it cannot load shaders and textures fast enough. they have a 3rd party independent game developer for the second half of the presentation who explains this.
> 
> So they use "filler" material in games that is basically generic fillers and textures that are preloaded into VRAM to substitute when your drive cannot provide the info fast enough.
> 
> So when you are racing around the track on a racing game for instance, if your HDD cannot provide enough speed in retrieval, all of the tree bark on the trees on the side of the track will be just filler texture. it subs in generic stuff. You actually receive less graphic quality of your game as you play. when your character jumps off a cliff, and the rocks are shooting by, yep you guessed it, blurry low quality textures that match the color will be substituted in.
> 
> then there is lagging and hitching as your maps and/or data loads, when the system has no choice but to wait. Very hard to measure this, as it does not effect the FPS at all. what happens is your frames are just repeats. so your still getting 60 FPS, but there will be a bunch of those 60 that are replicas, because there is no change to the rendered image, it is w a i t i n g for data to load.
> 
> So its not 60 NEW FPS.
> 
> So at the end of the day, the real performance hit is hidden in the numbers. Your FPS is still good, but who cares if the 60 fps in that one second, there are only 3 different frames? each repeated 20 times?
> 
> so in order to measure they had to come up with a new method of measuring the impact. So they measured the change rate of the pixels, and when the pixels do not change from one frame to the other, that is a repeat. Or as we call it, hitching. some call it lagging.
> 
> I can play a game on HDD and notice this, but when i play on an ssd it is smooth as glass. Noticed it for awhile, even did tests to try to quantify it myself a few years back when i first recieved the vertex (gen1). man i noticed the difference asap when playing crysis. I never did have a good enough understanding to measure it though, because as all do, i was looking at FPS.
> 
> thankfully the good folks who build these games are wise to this stuff, and have collaborated with intel on some initiatives. If you listen to the whole presentation in the Q&A at the end the game developer who gives a speech offers to others in the crowd a new utility that they are developing that will detect an SSD. the game itself will detect!
> 
> So then, it will treat data requests differently, and optimize for SSD. see when you run a trace of a game load, a big amount of time in the amount of time it loads the disk is actually idle. That is because the game is requesting information in a manner that suits the HDD, giving it 'rests' between random I/O requests, and asking slowly, as to keep QD low.
> 
> IF on the other hand, you request information in a manner suited to SSDs (Ultra high QD, and all at once) think game loads of a second. This is the future of gaming, but it is indicative of the whole OS and file system (NTFS) that we use today. It is all coded for HDD, and once they switch to a filesystem, or change the behavior, the true potential of SSDs will not be utilized.
> 
> inmy humble opinion, the important part isnt really loads, even though nice, as they are the smallest percentage of time that you spend when gaming. it is performance in game that matters, and SSDs shine in that area as well!
> 
> god that was a rant. for those who dont want to watch the whole presentation, i have attached some screenshots.


TheSSDReview


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I have BOTH SSD and HDD and have tried, there was absolutely no difference.


----------



## Thoth420

It's the age old case of increments of time smaller than the human mind can recognize a difference between. At least IMO.
I have a 1 TB SSD and all of my games are on it. I can't say I have noticed much of a difference in anything other than load times.


----------



## Tokkan

I'm not a very good player but I'm really proud of this round I just made.
Battlereport
Same IFV from beggining till the end. Was tagged as a HVT also


----------



## Totally Dubbed

So, anyone have any news on the Phantom Trainee assignment?
From looking around you need:

Battlefield Premium
200 Kills with Pistols
20 Kills with Jets
2 Shotgun Ribbons in a Round
But if I get those now, would I get the camo or not?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> So, anyone have any news on the Phantom Trainee assignment?
> From looking around you need:
> 
> Battlefield Premium
> 200 Kills with Pistols
> 20 Kills with Jets
> 2 Shotgun Ribbons in a Round
> But if I get those now, would I get the camo or not?


No you wouldn't because you still need the password to unlock the assignment.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> No you wouldn't because you still need the password to unlock the assignment.


I see but the assignment is "unlocked" - just with a question mark right now


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I see but the assignment is "unlocked" - just with a question mark right now


By unlock, I'm referring to using the password to fully unlock the assignment.


----------



## gunshyb

Ran into my first confirmed cheater yesterday. I kept getting popped with a pistol headshot over and over by the same person so I went to spectate the guy.

First he was clearly using ESP. tracking guys through walls and popping them as soon as they were in view. He was litterally finding people that were camping in hallways just stalking doorways shooting as he entered the room. It was pretty rediculous. I let the server know but no admins were online.

As far as aimbots. I couldnt tell as Ive never used or seen one in use. I recorded his game play. He was quickscoping with sniper rifles. And after rewatching it I noticed that when he went ADS and shot, the crosshair was nowhere near the opponent yet he would still get the headshot. over and over and over. Could that have been just spectating? meaning I am am out of sync with what he sees? If not then he was clearly using aimbot! He also had a pretty 'amazing' headshoot through trees and leaves. You could NOT see what he was shooting at because of the trees. Impossable shot let alone even knowing where to shoot...

Funny after I outed him on the server he didnt say a word but started to die from some pretty rediculous scenarios.. Like running right past someone who is clearly on his screen but doing nothing and letting himself die.. Or perhaps he is just that bad when not using his little cheats..

The shame of it all!


----------



## NitrousX

So I reinstalled BF4 last night to check out the new Second Assault DLC and I could not get into a majority of servers as Battlelog kept telling me that I needed to purchase and install the China Rising DLC or something along those lines. I own BF4 Limited Edition and as well as Premium so I was kinda baffled as to why I was prevented from joining those servers. Have any of you guys encountered this problem? This was a fresh download/install of BF4 by the way. On an unrelated note, the netcode seems a bit more wonkier since the last time I played. I am getting this annoying rubber banding issue (see below) in all the servers I was able to get into, and another thing I encountered is that there were many instances where the killcam showed a different player than the one who killed me (ex - the death notifications showed that I was killed by a guy with an AEK but the killcam clearly showed someone with a Spas 12 lol).

Rubber band issue:


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> So I reinstalled BF4 last night to check out the new Second Assault DLC. I could not get into a majority of servers as Battlelog kept telling me that I needed to purchase the China Rising DLC or something along those lines. I own Premium which includes all the DLC's, so this was kind of baffling. Have any of you guys encountered this problem? This was a fresh download/install of BF4 by the way.


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=xpack+1+regedit+fix

--

1. Log out and fully exit Origin
2. Open your Registry Editor - Type in regedit in the Search Menu and press Enter
3. Navigate to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE > SOFTWARE > Wow6432Node > EA Games > Battlefield 4
4. Check for a folder named Xpack1 under the Battlefield 4 folder
If it exists -> Click on Xpack1, on the right pane see if there is a string named Installed. Double click on Installed string and set the Value data to True
If it does not exists -> Right-click on Battlefield 4 select New then select Key
- a new folder will be created, name it Xpack1
- right-click on Xpack1 > New > String Value > name this string Installed
- on the right-pane, double-click on Installed, set Value Data to True
5. Exit Registry Editor


----------



## jdstock76

Finally unlocked the AWS. Loving it.








Thing is ridiculous. It does finally make the Support class a viable option now. I was really against this gun the last week or so but I really think they should leave it.

Also finally been toying with the ACE 23. Really like that gun. Feels alot like the M16A3 from BF3. Versatile and user friendly. Now to start working on Recon.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Also finally been toying with the ACE 23. Really like that gun. Feels alot like the M16A3 from BF3. Versatile and user friendly. Now to start working on Recon.


You're not the first to say this. Early reviews stated the stats of the two were identical. DICE did bring the M16A3 to BF4, they just renamed it. Hah!


----------



## EVILNOK

I saw this earlier. Even though DICE says it isn't the official trailer, which will be released the 19th it still looks interesting:






Also according to this guy Naval Strike release for Premium members is the 25th:

https://twitter.com/antal120/status/445617626128322560


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I saw this earlier. Even though DICE says it isn't the official trailer, which will be released the 19th it still looks interesting:
> Also according to this guy Naval Strike release for Premium members is the 25th:
> 
> https://twitter.com/antal120/status/445617626128322560


Just hope they haven't screwed up big time.
There were a lot of glitches in BF2142 with the titans. Let's hope there are none this time round.


----------



## Kuivamaa

I think it is obvious by now that DICE has planned to be over and done with BF4 within a year, the rate they dish out those DLCs is much higher than what they did during BF3- its 5th and last DLC, End Game came out around 17 months after game was released. Naval Strike is the 3rd DLC for BF4 and it's been only 5 months since the game came out. Armored Kill was the 3rd DLC for BF3 and it came out, what, 11 months after game launched?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> I think it is obvious by now that DICE has planned to be over and done with BF4 within a year, the rate they dish out those DLCs is much higher than what they did during BF3- its 5th and last DLC, End Game came out around 17 months after game was released. Naval Strike is the 3rd DLC for BF4 and it's been only 5 months since the game came out. Armored Kill was the 3rd DLC for BF3 and it came out, what, 11 months after game launched?


DICE (sweden) is responsible for Naval Strike. They will be working on the new Mirrors Edge and/or Star Wars Battlefront. The remaining DLC will be done by DICE (los angeles). Who was also responsible for MOH. My hopes arent looking too good when i heard the news.


----------



## pc-illiterate

wishing i had spent the $80 on crack.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> DICE (sweden) is responsible for Naval Strike. They will be working on the new Mirrors Edge and/or Star Wars Battlefront. The remaining DLC will be done by DICE (los angeles). Who was also responsible for MOH. My hopes arent looking too good when i heard the news.


Danger Close was responsible for MOH (2010) singleplayer (MP was made by DICE) and MOH:Warfighter (all of it). They also went by the name EA LA and worked in earlier MOH games too. EA disbanded that studio after Warfighter's poor sales and I think EA officials made some not so nice comments about DC lacking talent. To my knowledge DICE LA is not directly related to EA LA/DC.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> I think it is obvious by now that DICE has planned to be over and done with BF4 within a year, the rate they dish out those DLCs is much higher than what they did during BF3- its 5th and last DLC, End Game came out around 17 months after game was released. Naval Strike is the 3rd DLC for BF4 and it's been only 5 months since the game came out. Armored Kill was the 3rd DLC for BF3 and it came out, what, 11 months after game launched?


That's to bad, I don't even have premium yet, if the game is "replaced" so soon it might not even be worth getting it ever.

Seems like an oversaturation of shooters, or maybe just playing to the A.D.D. of gamers? They pump out BF and MOH games so fast, most of these FPS games are vying for the same market, so they all have to pull against each other, whether that be COD, BF, MOH, Titanfall, some of the free to plays even.


----------



## Aparition

There was a post a while back mentioning EA release plan of an annual title release between 2 teams.

So I'd expect a BF5 in 2016.
Maybe an moh or BC in 2015.

If rumors be true.


----------



## keikei

*PREMIUM PLAYERS: YOU CAN DOWNLOAD NAVAL STRIKE RIGHT NOW!! Well, im on U.S. east coast.*

*29 gigs in size, but unable to play.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> *PREMIUM PLAYERS: YOU CAN DOWNLOAD NAVAL STRIKE RIGHT NOW!! Well, im on U.S. east coast.*
> 
> *29 gigs in size, but unable to play.


Riteeeeeeeeee


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> *PREMIUM PLAYERS: YOU CAN DOWNLOAD NAVAL STRIKE RIGHT NOW!! Well, im on U.S. east coast.*
> 
> *29 gigs in size, but unable to play.


eh hombre you loco?


----------



## keikei

I guess its buggie origin. Its there, but i guess i can't download till release.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hmmm where is it in that picture lol?


----------



## calavera

So it seems like riot shields are coming to BF4 in the Dragon Teeth DLC. Hmmm


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> So it seems like riot shields are coming to BF4 in the Dragon Teeth DLC. Hmmm


please please tell me you're joking


----------



## calavera

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAdoKqimyXA


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I guess its buggie origin. Its there, but i guess i can't download till release.


I don't see anything related to Naval Strike in that picture.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAdoKqimyXA


Dats pretty sick. Think of the tactics.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> I don't see anything related to Naval Strike in that picture.


I went to update the game, and thats what i got. As i normally do this daily, a 29 gig patch would hint at the dlc, except it didnt download.


----------



## pc-illiterate

a 29gb PATCH? another 29 gig? there is no way i want this game anymore. i wont eat 60gb of space on my ssd for a game that is questionable on quality and certainly not finished.
buh bye dice and ea


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I went to update the game, and thats what i got. As i normally do this daily, a 29 gig patch would hint at the dlc, except it didnt download.


The thing is, that doesn't make any sense mate.

There's no way Naval Strike is going to be ~29GB, both China Rising and Second Assault were around the ~5GB mark each.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> The thing is, that doesn't make any sense mate.
> 
> There's no way Naval Strike is going to be ~29GB, both China Rising and Second Assault were around the ~5GB mark each.


Yeah....thats probably the entire game size. Its late and im tired. My brain decided to shut-off when i logged into OCN.


----------



## daguardian

So no Naval Strike today









Trailer will be released tomorrow, guess the DLC will land on the 25th.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAdoKqimyXA


holy freaking crap - OK I'm honestly done with the BF series. Riot shield? RIOT FREAKING SHIELD!?
Is this COD? Oh no wait, that happened in BF3 - this is a re-franchised bloody COD game now. Screw you EA you absolutely DESTROYED the franchise due to you idiots wanting some god damn money.


----------



## redalert

I uninstalled BF4 tired of assignments and grinding for attachments/weapons, auto lockon weapons. Now AA mines and a riot shield smh.


----------



## steelkevin

Anybody tried the 14.3 drivers yet ?

I'll probably try them later if I don't go out tonight. I really wish they'd just release a stable driver for Mantle but I guess that's not happening any time soon


----------



## jdstock76

Wow! Seriously?! So sad. Too many weapons, options, gimmicks.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> holy freaking crap - OK I'm honestly done with the BF series. Riot shield? RIOT FREAKING SHIELD!?
> Is this COD? Oh no wait, that happened in BF3 - this is a re-franchised bloody COD game now. Screw you EA you absolutely DESTROYED the franchise due to you idiots wanting some god damn money.


We had the same reaction about Riot Shields in Counter Strike, oh the LOL's with a whole team running around with shields.
I don't even know how riot shields work in the military? I mean aren't they used for civil engagements, IE Police?
I guess they could be used in breach and clear exercises but when did BF4 become a scenario simulator?

Pretty silly!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> We had the same reaction about Riot Shields in Counter Strike, oh the LOL's with a whole team running around with shields.
> I don't even know how riot shields work in the military? I mean aren't they used for civil engagements, IE Police?
> I guess they could be used in breach and clear exercises but when did BF4 become a scenario simulator?
> 
> Pretty silly!


They're used primarily by the riot police, indeed.
The military don't use it, unless for refusing bombs and whatnot - even then they aren't "riot shields" - more like bomb shields lol.

So yeah the whole thing is a copy and paste from COD and I've had more than enough of the BS that EA "produce"


----------



## sobol

New server release R30 , it addresses over powered AA mines:

R30 Server Update
-Players will no longer be able to pick up deployed AA mines
-Players will no longer be able to equip an AA mine together with rocket launchers
-Fix for an issue where players could have two Javelin projectiles in the air at the same time

source: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955064775933042305/last/


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> We had the same reaction about Riot Shields in Counter Strike, oh the LOL's with a whole team running around with shields.
> I don't even know how riot shields work in the military? I mean aren't they used for civil engagements, IE Police?
> I guess they could be used in breach and clear exercises but when did BF4 become a scenario simulator?
> 
> Pretty silly!
> 
> 
> 
> They're used primarily by the riot police, indeed.
> The military don't use it, unless for refusing bombs and whatnot - even then they aren't "riot shields" - more like bomb shields lol.
> 
> So yeah the whole thing is a copy and paste from COD and I've had more than enough of the BS that EA "produce"
Click to expand...

The US uses riot shields extensively in urban engagements. FYI.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> They're used primarily by the riot police, indeed.
> The military don't use it, unless for refusing bombs and whatnot - even then they aren't "riot shields" - more like bomb shields lol.
> 
> So yeah the whole thing is a copy and paste from COD and I've had more than enough of the BS that EA "produce"


To quote The Beast, The Legend: StoneMountain64
"Couldn't agree with you more!"


----------



## Krazee

I played some BF2 last night, so much fun.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

That's nice and I am envious I guess because new games simply ruin old ones for me. Even BC2 felt and looked clunky and dated after only a week of playing BF3.

I used to play Forgotten Hope 2 as I love WW2 and it was an awesome, quality mod. But the BF2 part still got in the way and ruined much of the fun for me when it came to actual combat and such.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> That's nice and I am envious I guess because new games simply ruin old ones for me. Even BC2 felt and looked clunky and dated after only a week of playing BF3.
> 
> I used to play Forgotten Hope 2 as I love WW2 and it was an awesome, quality mod. But the BF2 part still got in the way and ruined much of the fun for me when it came to actual combat and such.


every new game has that effect really.


----------



## Ultracarpet

I can't break 400 skill. It doesn't matter how many games I go 50 and 10, when I lose a game my skill drops like 40 points.. >: (


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> I can't break 400 skill. It doesn't matter how many games I go 50 and 10, when I lose a game my skill drops like 40 points.. >: (


I would stop caring about that useless stat if I were you


----------



## keikei

*FYI: AMD Catalyst™ 14.3 Beta V1.0*
Quote:


> Feature Highlights of The AMD Catalyst™ 14.3 Beta V1.0 Driver for Windows®
> 
> Thief:
> AMD Mantle and AMD True Audio support
> Improves stuttering observed in CrossFire mode
> Call of Duty: Ghosts: QUAD CrossFire profile update - improves level load times
> Audio issues observed when using CrossFire configurations (and V-sync enabled) have been resolved
> BattleField 4: V-sync issues observed on CrossFire configurations (with Mantle enabled) have been resolved
> 
> Known Issues
> 
> Intermittent driver stability issues when installing/un-installing on Desktop Kaveri platforms that support AMD Enduro technology under Windows 8.1. Please disable Enduro support to resolve the issue
> Secondary GPUs do not enter low power state on CrossFire configurations; this issue will be addressed in the next AMD Catalyst beta release
> Thief (DirectX): Lighting flickers on CrossFire configurations only after CrossFire has been enabled then disabled; this issue will be addressed in the next AMD Catalyst beta release
> Battlefield 4 (DirectX): Quad CrossFire configurations with Eyefinity Display configurations suffer slowdowns and stability issues
> Titanfall: Flickering occurs under AMD CrossFire configurations


----------



## Aparition

Uhh just played a horrible horrible game.
Felt like no matter what I did people knew exactly where I was hiding







Maybe it was just a bad server.
So annoying though to drop down behind some boxes and a bush and then a tank or some random guy just runs up to you and blasts you.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Uhh just played a horrible horrible game.
> Felt like no matter what I did people knew exactly where I was hiding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it was just a bad server.
> So annoying though to drop down behind some boxes and a bush and then a tank or some random guy just runs up to you and blasts you.


Yeah&#8230;sometimes when that happens I wonder about spotting/location hacks or whatever but also could just be good players paying attention plus watching the minimap and what not. I don't usually run with a suppressor. A tank driver using optics would probably easily see you hopping into cover as well.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I played some BF2 last night, so much fun.


That's funny, I randomly played some BF2 yesterday as well.

Riot shields???





















:


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> That's nice and I am envious I guess because new games simply ruin old ones for me. Even BC2 felt and looked clunky and dated after only a week of playing BF3.
> 
> I used to play Forgotten Hope 2 as I love WW2 and it was an awesome, quality mod. But the BF2 part still got in the way and ruined much of the fun for me when it came to actual combat and such.


I think it's about perspective. I started with BF back in 1942 and I was bad, I mean really bad. I got better in BF2 and played online a little. I really broke out in BF3 and got a lot better and consistent. I hopped back onto to BF2 to see how I would do. Yeah it does not look so "pretty" but the game still works well. I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Well that's my problem, and it's partially a subjective thing, they just don't really "work" (e.g play) well for me anymore after something new comes out. Its really not just the graphics; FH2's maps were beautiful. Same way you can mod Morrowind to holy hell and make it look unbelievable for such an old engine…but you still gotta deal with the Morrowind combat.


----------



## ryboto

My friend and I played BF2 for years, and we were always top in the server. My ratios were never stellar, I was my friends support(medic), but I was usually at least 1:1 or a little better. In BC2(though more so in BF3/4), BF3, and now BF4, I have a hard time surviving long enough to keep my ratio even close to 1:1...my theory is that it's much more a hip shooter than BF2 was.

If I try to take my time and size up my visual field in BF4, even if it's just for 1-2 seconds after spawning on a squad mate, I'm usually shot from some random angle. If I run around and hip fire randomly when I see people, I do better, but I dislike this kind of play.

I think part of the reason it feels like I can't take my time is the hit detection crap. I'll be crouched, shooting, I'll strafe behind cover, out of line of sight of who I was shooting at, and I'll die a second later AFTER I'm behind cover. The friend I play with prefers running around spastically, and he does incredibly well. Runs around, never really stops moving, shoots from the hip. I follow him and end up taking more bullets from the fire he draws than he does himself. Not sure what that's about.


----------



## Aparition

Ya that is why many people like Zavod as a map. It isn't circular so there is usually a clear battle front. Every other map is a circle of combat so it is harder to get into drawn out engagements.

BF2 had a lot of drawn out engagements which was a lot of fun. BF4 has a lot of weapons that can be used really well when hip fired, combined with close quarters fighting, makes for spastic combat.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> My friend and I played BF2 for years, and we were always top in the server. My ratios were never stellar, I was my friends support(medic), but I was usually at least 1:1 or a little better. In BC2(though more so in BF3/4), BF3, and now BF4, I have a hard time surviving long enough to keep my ratio even close to 1:1...my theory is that it's much more a hip shooter than BF2 was.
> 
> If I try to take my time and size up my visual field in BF4, even if it's just for 1-2 seconds after spawning on a squad mate, I'm usually shot from some random angle. If I run around and hip fire randomly when I see people, I do better, but I dislike this kind of play.
> 
> I think part of the reason it feels like I can't take my time is the hit detection crap. I'll be crouched, shooting, I'll strafe behind cover, out of line of sight of who I was shooting at, and I'll die a second later AFTER I'm behind cover. The friend I play with prefers running around spastically, and he does incredibly well. Runs around, never really stops moving, shoots from the hip. I follow him and end up taking more bullets from the fire he draws than he does himself. Not sure what that's about.


Do you have your network smoothing set to a low amount? 0-30 seems to cut back on "around corner deaths" quite a lot. But it works differently for everyone, depending on your ping and the servers themselves..


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Do you have your network smoothing set to a low amount? 0-30 seems to cut back on "around corner deaths" quite a lot. But it works differently for everyone, depending on your ping and the servers themselves..


In game network settings? I haven't changed anything on that front. Can visuals have anything to do with it? I tend to like them cranked, but I only play in 1080p.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Do you have your *network smoothing set to a low amount*? 0-30 seems to cut back on "around corner deaths" quite a lot. But it works differently for everyone, depending on your ping and the servers themselves..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> In game network settings? I haven't changed anything on that front. Can visuals have anything to do with it? I tend to like them cranked, but I only play in 1080p.


I also recommend vysnc off ( if you can deal with some screen tear), do ingame frame cap using config user file, change graphics setting to maintain 60fps (or whatever fps you play at). The less lag and more frames you can push/less packet loss the better your survival in BF4.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Uhh just played a horrible horrible game.
> Felt like no matter what I did people knew exactly where I was hiding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it was just a bad server.
> So annoying though to drop down behind some boxes and a bush and then a tank or some random guy just runs up to you and blasts you.


Not you. Happens to me all the time. I just chalk it up to poor battlefield awareness. LoL.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Well that's my problem, and it's partially a subjective thing, they just don't really "work" (e.g play) well for me anymore after something new comes out. Its really not just the graphics; FH2's maps were beautiful. Same way you can mod Morrowind to holy hell and make it look unbelievable for such an old engine&#8230;but you still gotta deal with the Morrowind combat.


LOVED FH2 maps. Wasn't just the maps either. The sounds and feel of the game felt better than BF42 as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> My friend and I played BF2 for years, and we were always top in the server. My ratios were never stellar, I was my friends support(medic), but I was usually at least 1:1 or a little better. In BC2(though more so in BF3/4), BF3, and now BF4, I have a hard time surviving long enough to keep my ratio even close to 1:1...my theory is that it's much more a hip shooter than BF2 was.
> 
> If I try to take my time and size up my visual field in BF4, even if it's just for 1-2 seconds after spawning on a squad mate, I'm usually shot from some random angle. If I run around and hip fire randomly when I see people, I do better, but I dislike this kind of play.
> 
> I think part of the reason it feels like I can't take my time is the hit detection crap. I'll be crouched, shooting, I'll strafe behind cover, out of line of sight of who I was shooting at, and I'll die a second later AFTER I'm behind cover. The friend I play with prefers running around spastically, and he does incredibly well. Runs around, never really stops moving, shoots from the hip. I follow him and end up taking more bullets from the fire he draws than he does himself. Not sure what that's about.


Ya I feel ya. I like to take my time and survey the battlefront but most maps move to quickly in BF4. There's literally no cover and destructible environments makes it impossible to do that. Some of the most successful players I see are just constantly moving and shooting from the hip. Compound that with no safe angles. Think I was on one map guarding a front line flag and we controlled all the back flags. Next thing you know I'm killed from behind.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Do you have your network smoothing set to a low amount? 0-30 seems to cut back on "around corner deaths" quite a lot. But it works differently for everyone, depending on your ping and the servers themselves..
> 
> 
> 
> In game network settings? I haven't changed anything on that front. Can visuals have anything to do with it? I tend to like them cranked, but I only play in 1080p.
Click to expand...

I don't think visuals would matter, but network smoothing can make a huge difference, set it to very low or 0 and for most people it makes the game much more responsive, in terms of what is Actually happening in the game. But it tends to have a small cost of making the game less smooth. I would much rather see a person where they are actually at ingame, or be able to count on my movements than to take advantage of a bit more smoothness overall.

It can suck when trying to shoot out of the chopper guns though, very choppy for me but then again I don't have constant 60fps all the time either so I'm used to stutter and unsmooth gameplay. But it is an adjustment slider from 0-100 or something, so you can play with it, and make it low enough so that you don't die around corners, but still smooth ingame.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> eh hombre you loco?


lol that was a good joke a american talking spanish









they right way is... Hombre!! estas loco?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> lol that was a good joke a american talking spanish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they right way is... Hombre!! estas loco?


I'm not american - In fact without you trying to snoop around I would give you $100 if you could guess where I'm originally from, which you wouldn't be able to, without any hints.
As for what I said, no it actually works but it is "slang Mexican" hispanic - Imagine someone from the "hood" saying that in films.
The way you said it, is grammatically correct and "correct" spanish.

Anyway - time to rage at this crap game.
Honestly, without even trying - I can switch on Fifa13 on Xbox and want to murder the developers at EA HQ.
Honestly, if I had a gun next to me and enough rage....I have no idea what I would do. I wish I could self-analyse the amount of anger/frustration EA games brings me.
Not because I'm bad at them, but because of how badly broken they are, and that pisses me off.


----------



## IAmDay

Gosh the AR160 is absolutely fantastic!


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm not american - In fact without you trying to snoop around I would give you $100 if you could guess where I'm originally from, which you wouldn't be able to, without any hints.
> As for what I said, no it actually works but it is "slang Mexican" hispanic - Imagine someone from the "hood" saying that in films.
> The way you said it, is grammatically correct and "correct" spanish.
> 
> Anyway - time to rage at this crap game.
> Honestly, without even trying - I can switch on Fifa13 on Xbox and want to murder the developers at EA HQ.
> Honestly, if I had a gun next to me and enough rage....I have no idea what I would do. I wish I could self-analyse the amount of anger/frustration EA games brings me.
> Not because I'm bad at them, but because of how badly broken they are, and that pisses me off.


well for me anyone that speak perfect english is american







im not american ha!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> well for me anyone that speak perfect english is american
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im not american ha!


In a nutshell, the problem with people thinking "America = the whole world"








PS. I don't speak perfect English, but thanks anyway!


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> In a nutshell, the problem with people thinking "America = the whole world"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. I don't speak perfect English, but thanks anyway!


well you know that in america erything starts and everything is done mostly thinking on americans


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> well you know that in america erything starts and everything is done mostly thinking on americans


haha!


----------



## RagingCain

You think you guys could post a few frametime logs for me?

I am wrapping up multi-file graphing and need more test documents.

As soon as I am convinced it isn't broken, I will post a new release tonight.

Edit:
Meh, if it's broken it's broken. I am out for the night, enjoy.

Version 4.2 - Added Overlay Graphing, Rebuilt The Program

*Download*:
http://www.bytemedev.com/?wpdmact=process&did=NC5ob3RsaW5r
*Note: As far as I have know I have made this completely international.*

*Changes*:
http://www.bytemedev.com/bf4-fta/current/

*FAQ*:
http://www.bytemedev.com/bf4-fta/faq/


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> You think you guys could post a few frametime logs for me?
> 
> I am wrapping up multi-file graphing and need more test documents.
> 
> As soon as I am convinced it isn't broken, I will post a new release tonight.
> 
> Edit:
> Meh, if it's broken it's broken. I am out for the night, enjoy.
> 
> Version 4.2 - Added Overlay Graphing, Rebuilt The Program
> 
> *Download*:
> http://www.bytemedev.com/?wpdmact=process&did=NC5ob3RsaW5r
> *Note: As far as I have know I have made this completely international.*
> 
> *Changes*:
> http://www.bytemedev.com/bf4-fta/current/
> 
> *FAQ*:
> http://www.bytemedev.com/bf4-fta/faq/


Thanks for the new build, when I get home tomorrow I plan on running it a ton, I'll post my results. Anymore I honestly don't trust a single soul when they talk about bf 4 performance, unless they are willing to run this.


----------



## mwl5apv

he guys, picked this game up a while ago for $29 along side bf3 and bfbc2(both were one sale for $15 a piece)

I finally got around to installing the game, I noticed that origin installer 2 icons on my desktop. "Battlefield 4" and "Battlefield 4(64-bit)....what is the difference between running each executable? I searched online but haven't found any concrete answer. Can anyone here help me out?


----------



## pc-illiterate

battlefield4(64bit) launches the 64bit version while the other is 32bit


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> he guys, picked this game up a while ago for $29 along side bf3 and bfbc2(both were one sale for $15 a piece)
> 
> I finally got around to installing the game, I noticed that origin installer 2 icons on my desktop. "Battlefield 4" and "Battlefield 4(64-bit)....what is the difference between running each executable? I searched online but haven't found any concrete answer. Can anyone here help me out?


I wouldn't worry about them personally. Because you'll open Chrome and go to Battlelog and launch the game from there. I actually deleted the icons to keep my Desktop clear.


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> he guys, picked this game up a while ago for $29 along side bf3 and bfbc2(both were one sale for $15 a piece)
> 
> I finally got around to installing the game, I noticed that origin installer 2 icons on my desktop. "Battlefield 4" and "Battlefield 4(64-bit)....what is the difference between running each executable? I searched online but haven't found any concrete answer. Can anyone here help me out?
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry about them personally. Because you'll open Chrome and go to Battlelog and launch the game from there. I actually deleted the icons to keep my Desktop clear.
Click to expand...

so the new game runs off a browser??

do both icons just open chrome and launch the same app regardless? If so whats the point of having both options?

Never ran into a game that did this before.


----------



## Forceman

The server browser/launcher is browser based, but the games launch through Origin. You can choose which version to run in Origin under the game properties (presumably the desktop icons can also be used, although I've never bothered to check after I made the choice in origin). If you have a 64-bit OS you may as well run the 64-bit version.


----------



## amay200

Is anyone other than me stockpiling battlepacks?

The only ones I'm opening are the ones I get for different guns


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amay200*
> 
> Is anyone other than me stockpiling battlepacks?
> 
> The only ones I'm opening are the ones I get for different guns


I was for a while, then realized there is no reason not to open them. Might as well get the unlocks now, instead of waiting.


----------



## LucidNonsenze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> do both icons just open chrome and launch the same app regardless? If so whats the point of having both options?


The 64 bit version can use more than 4GB of RAM, for example I often see BF4 RAM usage in the 5.5GB region with the 64bit launcher. There are other differences I believe but this is the main one.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm not american - In fact without you trying to snoop around I would give you $100 if you could guess where I'm originally from, which you wouldn't be able to, without any hints.
> As for what I said, no it actually works but it is "slang Mexican" hispanic - Imagine someone from the "hood" saying that in films.
> The way you said it, is grammatically correct and "correct" spanish.
> 
> Anyway - time to rage at this crap game.
> Honestly, without even trying - I can switch on Fifa13 on Xbox and want to murder the developers at EA HQ.
> Honestly, if I had a gun next to me and enough rage....I have no idea what I would do. I wish I could self-analyse the amount of anger/frustration EA games brings me.
> Not because I'm bad at them, but because of how badly broken they are, and that pisses me off.


So, where are you originally from? Your accent is distinct, and I really can't nail it down. I hear a a bit of French and Arab accent, which which could range from Lebanon to Algeria. But then I keep thinking South African, which makes no sense. I then think Australian or Kiwi, but now I'm just being silly.

So, where are you originally from?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> So, where are you originally from? Your accent is distinct, and I really can't nail it down. I hear a a bit of French and Arab accent, which which could range from Lebanon to Algeria. But then I keep thinking South African, which makes no sense. *I then think Australian or Kiwi, but now I'm just being silly.
> *
> So, where are you originally from?











Lets get something straight here eh , When you think aussie you *definitely aint thinkin kiwi mate*








They are a funny sounding bunch our cousins over the ditch


----------



## keikei

Battlefield 4 Naval Strike Live Stream: Watch the Live Stream (starting March 19 at 12PM PDT / 8PM CET)

*some twitcher viewer saying about 1 hr 15 min from now.


----------



## daguardian

meh..... pirate cannon....









"the level artist put it in and we said whats the point if you cant shoot with it, so then we decided to leave it there rather than delete it.."

BFV had artillery that you could use, a teammate could spot for you (yes you could equip binocs with the correct kit)

"We don't want to ruin things, by patching just for the sake of patching"

Yeah thanks Dennis, lol.


----------



## RexKobra

I just watched the four new videos posted by LevelCap on the new maps and am very impressed. These new maps look great, and look nothing like some of the other BF4 maps.

Needless to say, I'm very excited to get this DLC.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> I just watched the four new videos posted by LevelCap on the new maps and am very impressed. These new maps look great, and look nothing like some of the other BF4 maps.
> 
> Needless to say, I'm very excited to get this DLC.


Aftermath was the same in BF3. Was like a whole new game.


----------



## bluedevil

Just tried a Qnix QX2710 1440P monitor in BF4. Not my cup of joe. I prefer 1080P on a 24". Call me silly, but I don't like moving my head.


----------



## MattGordon




----------



## Krazee

I love the fact that they said they are listening to the community to make this a great game. That the game is ambitious.

Really? On what planet?


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Aftermath was the same in BF3. Was like a whole new game.


Aftermath, amazing DLC it was.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Just tried a Qnix QX2710 1440P monitor in BF4. Not my cup of joe. I prefer 1080P on a 24". Call me silly, but I don't like moving my head.


You are silly.

You just made me think about it and I guess I do move my head a little to see mini map and such but really only have to move my eyes to play most of the time. But as I had to think about whether or not I do it it's obviously not a bad distraction for me&#8230;

Though I also move my head to look at BattleScreen on my secondary so maybe I have gotten used to it more now, as well.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> You are silly.
> 
> You just made me think about it and I guess I do move my head a little to see mini map and such but really only have to move my eyes to play most of the time. But as I had to think about whether or not I do it it's obviously not a bad distraction for me&#8230;
> 
> Though I also move my head to look at BattleScreen on my secondary so maybe I have gotten used to it more now, as well.


I just don't like it. What I need is a faster monitor.


----------



## RagingCain

Faster refresh rate? The QNIX frequency usually overclocks above 90 Hz.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Faster refresh rate? The QNIX frequency usually overclocks above 90 Hz.


I dunno, the one I have only does about 85hz. But at that rate, I need a GPU to push 1440p to that.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*


First time a trailer since BF2142 gave me goosebumps!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I love the fact that they said they are listening to the community to make this a great game. That the game is ambitious.
> 
> Really? On what planet?


Haha well they have to fix a lot of things indeed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I dunno, the one I have only does about 85hz. But at that rate, I need a GPU to push 1440p to that.


What GPU do you have?
And I can related to that - I played on my cousin's old 27" and it was..."too big" - but times have changed for me - so time to jump on that QNIX!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> You are silly.
> 
> You just made me think about it and I guess I do move my head a little to see mini map and such but really only have to move my eyes to play most of the time. But as I had to think about whether or not I do it it's obviously not a bad distraction for me&#8230;
> 
> Though I also move my head to look at BattleScreen on my secondary so maybe I have gotten used to it more now, as well.


Depends how you sit on your desk - I sit close to my monitor.
If you have a bigger screen, which I soon should do so too - you should sit a little further back in order to compensate for the bigger screen.


----------



## dealio

lol @ [OLD CANNON] in the trailer


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> lol @ [OLD CANNON] in the trailer


OMG they bringing dinosaurs??

(Here we go again







)


----------



## amay200

I realised yesterday that while I've logged close to 100hrs in BF4 I still dont know how to use a vehicle well (I use dirtbikes and often ride along in helicopters)... Naval strike seems to be more vehicle focused...

time to get over my vehicle phobia?


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amay200*
> 
> I realised yesterday that while I've logged close to 100hrs in BF4 I still dont know how to use a vehicle well (I use dirtbikes and often ride along in helicopters)... Naval strike seems to be more vehicle focused...
> 
> time to get over my vehicle phobia?


With these new maps the engineers are going to be rule. The only vehicle that I am interested in is the hover craft. It looks like a ton of fun to drive.


----------



## RexKobra

So, its now confirmed that BF4 Navel Strike will be released on 03/25. Awesome!


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Faster refresh rate? The QNIX frequency usually overclocks above 90 Hz.
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno, the one I have only does about 85hz. But at that rate, I need a GPU to push 1440p to that.
Click to expand...

Oh absolutely, Dual 7970, Dual 680s should handle 60 FPS. Looks like we need triple 780 Ti for that 120 FPS.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> I just watched the four new videos posted by LevelCap on the new maps and am very impressed. These new maps look great, and look nothing like some of the other BF4 maps.
> 
> Needless to say, I'm very excited to get this DLC.


I have to hand it to DICE, the maps look stunning.







I might just play them exclusively until the next dlc comes around.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I have to hand it to DICE, the maps look stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might just play them exclusively until the next dlc comes around.


Yeah, I'm gonna be right there with you. These maps look so good that I as well will likely only be playing this DLC.

I'm going to destroy so many boats..... He he he


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Oh absolutely, Dual 7970, Dual 680s should handle 60 FPS. Looks like we need triple 780 Ti for that 120 FPS.


It realistically takes my 3 290x's to push a constant min of 120 fps on ultra in bf4 on my qnix at 120hz, but it's seriously a joy to play that way.


----------



## keikei

I think the hover craft will be the vehicle of choice. I believe its a two-seater?


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> It realistically takes my 3 290x's to push a constant min of 120 fps on ultra in bf4 on my qnix at 120hz, but it's seriously a joy to play that way.


I'm tempted to jump to 1440P. I'm waiting to see what the new Nvidia 880 looks like before upgrading. For now, my 2x760's do a great job handling 1080P @144hz.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

The maps look amazing, but more so gameplay wise seem really really well thought out.
Lost Island - REALLY reminds me of "bermuda triangle" from red alert 2!

This honestly might be the best maps since BC2.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Oh absolutely, Dual 7970, Dual 680s should handle 60 FPS. Looks like we need triple 780 Ti for that 120 FPS.
> 
> 
> 
> It realistically takes my 3 290x's to push a constant min of 120 fps on ultra in bf4 on my qnix at 120hz, but it's seriously a joy to play that way.
Click to expand...

I am waiting for those Overlay results -.-

Not that I am complaining, but it took 6 hours to rebuild the program just for that feature. Never again will I switch mid program to MVC style.


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Just got my 780 ti installed. Time to fire up some BF4 and see how this thing runs @1440p.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I need some help, if anybody would be so kind.

I installed BF4 and all I'm getting is constant crashing... I don't understand, I thought this was fixed? My overclock is entirely stable, and I get crashing in Mantle and DX. I've tried windowed mode, I don't have a user.cfg file, I tried running in both 64 and 32 bit and no luck. I validated the game files or whatever, and checked for updates. I can't even get through the first part of the first mission. I'm running Windows 7 with 14.3 drivers. My rig specs are in my sig.

Other than not being able to play for more than 2 minutes at a time, the game runs great. I can run it almost all on high (turned down post processing and turned off AA) with 125% res on 3x 1600x900 monitors and constantly push 75+FPS...


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I need some help, if anybody would be so kind.
> 
> I installed BF4 and all I'm getting is constant crashing... I don't understand, I thought this was fixed? My overclock is entirely stable, and I get crashing in Mantle and DX. I've tried windowed mode, I don't have a user.cfg file, I tried running in both 64 and 32 bit and no luck. I validated the game files or whatever, and checked for updates. I can't even get through the first part of the first mission. I'm running Windows 7 with 14.3 drivers. My rig specs are in my sig.
> 
> Other than not being able to play for more than 2 minutes at a time, the game runs great. I can run it almost all on high (turned down post processing and turned off AA) with 125% res on 3x 1600x900 monitors and constantly push 75+FPS...


Run dx, stock, and res-scaling to 100%. See what happens.

This might be part of it too. Concerning the new beta driver:

Known Issues, Battlefield 4 (DirectX): Quad CrossFire configurations with Eyefinity Display configurations suffer slowdowns and stability issues

Find the driver with a known eyefinity stable setup.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Run dx, stock, and res-scaling to 100%. See what happens.
> 
> This might be part of it too. Concerning the new beta driver:
> 
> Known Issues
> Battlefield 4 (DirectX): Quad CrossFire configurations with Eyefinity Display configurations suffer slowdowns and stability issues


Thanks, but I already tried all of that.

I'm in the process of reverting to 13.12, having my card throttle on 14.3 is not cool.

I'm running single R9 290, not quadfire.

I've tried single monitor too, no luck.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> I am waiting for those Overlay results -.-
> 
> Not that I am complaining, but it took 6 hours to rebuild the program just for that feature. Never again will I switch mid program to MVC style.


I'm am sorry dude, I haven't had the time to really fire it up, my wife is having surgery tomorrow morning so it's been hectic getting things together and making sure my work is caught up so I can take time off why she recuperates. I did have time to install the new cats and run a thief benchmark twice, and have only played BF4 for about 10 minutes since your update with the old cats, I can post that?


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> I am waiting for those Overlay results -.-
> 
> Not that I am complaining, but it took 6 hours to rebuild the program just for that feature. Never again will I switch mid program to MVC style.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm am sorry dude, I haven't had the time to really fire it up, my wife is having surgery tomorrow morning so it's been hectic getting things together and making sure my work is caught up so I can take time off why she recuperates. I did have time to install the new cats and run a thief benchmark twice, and have only played BF4 for about 10 minutes since your update with the old cats, I can post that?
Click to expand...

I was just being silly. Wife always comes first


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Thanks, but I already tried all of that.
> 
> I'm in the process of reverting to 13.12, having my card throttle on 14.3 is not cool.
> 
> I'm running single R9 290, not quadfire.
> 
> I've tried single monitor too, no luck.


What kind of crash? Back to desktop, reboot, red screen, DX device hung error (or white screen on Mantle)? Or the basic "bf4 has stopped working" ?


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> What kind of crash? Back to desktop, reboot, red screen, DX device hung error (or white screen on Mantle)? Or the basic "bf4 has stopped working" ?


Hangs. Game just stops and nothing happens until I CTRL+ALT+DELETE then I get the "BF4 has stopped working".
I also get hangs on loading screens sometimes, complete with sound loop and rarely hard lockup.
Just tested 13.12 and I was able to play for two minutes until it froze again. Ugh this game is really frustrating.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Hangs. Game just stops and nothing happens until I CTRL+ALT+DELETE then I get the "BF4 has stopped working".
> I also get hangs on loading screens sometimes, complete with sound loop and rarely hard lockup.
> Just tested 13.12 and I was able to play for two minutes until it froze again. Ugh this game is really frustrating.


Crashing is quite common still, this game is finicky with hardware. Try running it through bf4_x86.exe client.


----------



## bond32

There seems to be some issue with setting the correct clock speeds on all 14.xx drivers. It has nothing to do with throttling. For example, if I set the core to 1100 with full +50% +100mv then when in full 3D mode, the clock speeds will fluctuate all over the place. I have personally not had this issue with 13.12. Same will happen with the unofficial OC mode in AB, the clocks will set and while idle will remain constant. Then when running a game or mining, clocks will drop to 940ish and be all over the place.

Also keep in mind BF4 is extremely stressful on all components. If you're crashing a lot revert any cpu/ram OC and make sure to rule those out first.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Thanks, but I already tried all of that.
> 
> I'm in the process of reverting to 13.12, having my card throttle on 14.3 is not cool.
> 
> *I'm running single R9 290*, not quadfire.
> 
> I've tried single monitor too, no luck.


If your signature overclock isn't just a one time 3DMark, possibly with artifacts (most likely), but your 24/7 overclock then that's the issue.
I really doubt that is a rock stable OC.
Even at 1150/1400 mine will show artifacts after a couple hours running BF4 (it happened just once and it was those white scares so it may just be a packet loss or whatever thing but it looked just like 3DMARK artefacting).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> If your signature overclock isn't just a one time 3DMark, possible with artifacts (most likely), but your 24/7 overclock then that's the issue.
> I really doubt that is a rock stable OC.
> Even at 1150/1400 mine will show artifacts after a couple hours running BF4 (it happened just once and it was those white scares so it may just be a packet loss or whatever thing but it looked just like 3DMARK artefacting).


Off-topic:
Nice shoes mon ami!


----------



## bond32

My 290x is on water with Elpida memory, anything over 1360 memory will black screen or crash. Highly recommend a very modest OC for BF4.


----------



## Luck100

Yep, bf4 is a harsh test of your system stability. I was getting crashes due to an unstable CPU overclock, but couldn't figure it out for ages because event viewer showed it as an nvidia driver error:

The description for Event ID 14 from source nvlddmkm cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

I bumped up my cpu voltage a hair and it hasn't crashed since.


----------



## Luck100

Also wondering...does anybody deliberately disable SLI or crossfire for BF4 to reduce display lag? Visually I prefer SLI with adaptive vsync but I have a feeling it's putting me at a disadvantage.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> Also wondering...does anybody deliberately disable SLI or crossfire for BF4 to reduce display lag? Visually I prefer SLI with adaptive vsync but I have a feeling it's putting me at a disadvantage.


Disabling xfire seems to be a little severe. I do the ingame config file to cap fps. Leave vsync off. Slight screen tearing, but i avoid the latency with vsync on. Set network smoothing to zero.


----------



## Luck100

Do you have a 120Hz monitor? I've tried all the settings you described but tearing is nasty on a 60 Hz monitor.


----------



## the9quad

I honesty don't see any tearing in bf4 on my monitor at 120hz, titanfall on the other hand ...


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> Do you have a 120Hz monitor? I've tried all the settings you described but tearing is nasty on a 60 Hz monitor.


I have a 60hz monitor. Try playing a few rounds with the tearing. i got used to it. Its either dying behind walls or dealing with some screen tearing, those were the tradeoffs i had to deal with.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I honesty don't see any tearing in bf4 on my monitor at 120hz, titanfall on the other hand ...


No because tearing happens when the GPU is putting out many MORE frames than the refresh rate can handle. Cap FPS at your refresh rate (e.g. 60 for keikei) to fix the problem.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> No because tearing happens when the GPU is putting out many MORE frames than the refresh rate can handle. Cap FPS at your refresh rate (e.g. 60 for keikei) to fix the problem.


Titanfall is capped at 60 without vsync.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Interesting. Just making sure all generally aware of that, at least...


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> No because tearing happens when the GPU is putting out many MORE frames than the refresh rate can handle. Cap FPS at your refresh rate (e.g. 60 for keikei) to fix the problem.


Yes, ingame capping does reduce the tearing. It doesnt eliminate it, if you use vsync, but is better then nothing.


----------



## jdstock76

I'm on a 120hz with SLI. I don't get any tearing or artifacts. Will occasionally lag but I attribute that to the server not me. Does occasionally lock up but only at the end of a round before your awards are shown. I may bump my OC back to 4.5Ghz and see if it still happens.


----------



## Luck100

I already have fps capped at 60 in the config, but as you say there's still tearing when vsync is off.

I was more curious about disabling SLI. Seems like SLI will add a full frame of lag, so surely it's just as bad as having vsync enabled? Obviously I may need to drop my settings to medium/high to keep FPS pegged at 60.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Yes, ingame capping does reduce the tearing. It doesnt eliminate it, if you use vsync, but is better then nothing.


Roger


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Without vsync, I get quite a bit of tearing on bf3, but hardly any on bf4.
But that's simply because of my gpu averaging over 90on bf3 and around 70 on bf4, where my current, soon to be replaced monitor oced to 70hz


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> If your signature overclock isn't just a one time 3DMark, possibly with artifacts (most likely), but your 24/7 overclock then that's the issue.
> I really doubt that is a rock stable OC.
> Even at 1150/1400 mine will show artifacts after a couple hours running BF4 (it happened just once and it was those white scares so it may just be a packet loss or whatever thing but it looked just like 3DMARK artefacting).


My sig OC is for benching only, for games I run 1205/1437. My OC is 100% stable and I still get the crashes with stock speeds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> There seems to be some issue with setting the correct clock speeds on all 14.xx drivers. It has nothing to do with throttling. For example, if I set the core to 1100 with full +50% +100mv then when in full 3D mode, the clock speeds will fluctuate all over the place. I have personally not had this issue with 13.12. Same will happen with the unofficial OC mode in AB, the clocks will set and while idle will remain constant. Then when running a game or mining, clocks will drop to 940ish and be all over the place.
> 
> Also keep in mind BF4 is extremely stressful on all components. If you're crashing a lot revert any cpu/ram OC and make sure to rule those out first.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


It felt like it was power limit throttling; I'd get 1205MHz core, then it would go down to 1100 or so, then back up to 1205 then back down...
I'm gonna try reverting my CPU to stock, my RAM is not OC'ed anymore because I would get random program crashes once in a while.


----------



## (sic)

I'm not trying to be a pest, but I am asking again for some advice/help.









Running my sig rig, I get terrible GPU usage (570s SLI). It never exceeds 48% on both cards, but sometimes dips below 40%. Just recently bumped my CPU OC to 4.8 from 4.2 to see if it was a CPU bottle neck, but to no avail. I still run the game on medium-high settings with the FPS fluctuating between 45-95, but I know I should be able to get more out of this set-up if it weren't for the awful GPU usage. This only happens with BF4, even the terribly optimized DayZ SA runs my cards at 80%+. I'm positive it's not a heat issue, as the cards never exceed 35C.

I know my hardware is a bit dated, but I cannot be the only one with this issue. Please help!


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *(sic)*
> 
> I'm not trying to be a pest, but I am asking again for some advice/help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running my sig rig, I get terrible GPU usage (570s SLI). It never exceeds 48% on both cards, but sometimes dips below 40%. Just recently bumped my CPU OC to 4.8 from 4.2 to see if it was a CPU bottle neck, but to no avail. I still run the game on medium-high settings with the FPS fluctuating between 45-95, but I know I should be able to get more out of this set-up if it weren't for the awful GPU usage. This only happens with BF4, even the terribly optimized DayZ SA runs my cards at 80%+. I'm positive it's not a heat issue, as the cards never exceed 35C.
> 
> I know my hardware is a bit dated, but I cannot be the only one with this issue. Please help!


could be htting the vram limit on the 570's


----------



## GrandBizkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HostageX*
> 
> Hey I keep having a weird thing happen with ONLY battlefield 4 since the last update. I can't figure out what this is and its very annoying as it pops up every few seconds in-game. Attached is a screenshot of it happening. I am only running MSI Afterburner and RIVA tuner as well. I put a square around what I am talking about. If anyone can PLEASE tell me what this is and how to get rid of it I would LOVE you.
> 
> edit: let me also add that it is in windowed mode only so I could take this screenshot. I don't play in windowed mode when playing the game and it still comes up.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.


Dice put it in so when you get one shot killed you can now see why and understand what the reason was that it happened


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *(sic)*
> 
> I'm not trying to be a pest, but I am asking again for some advice/help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running my sig rig, I get terrible GPU usage (570s SLI). It never exceeds 48% on both cards, but sometimes dips below 40%. Just recently bumped my CPU OC to 4.8 from 4.2 to see if it was a CPU bottle neck, but to no avail. I still run the game on medium-high settings with the FPS fluctuating between 45-95, but I know I should be able to get more out of this set-up if it weren't for the awful GPU usage. This only happens with BF4, even the terribly optimized DayZ SA runs my cards at 80%+. I'm positive it's not a heat issue, as the cards never exceed 35C.
> 
> I know my hardware is a bit dated, but I cannot be the only one with this issue. Please help!


that seems like a very odd bottleneck, your 2500k should be fine and be letting your cards run at 100%, unless its a driver/settings issuse.
does your GPU usage go up if you increase your settings? and does your FPS go down?


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> My sig OC is for benching only, for games I run 1205/1437. My OC is 100% stable and I still get the crashes with stock speeds.
> It felt like it was power limit throttling; I'd get 1205MHz core, then it would go down to 1100 or so, then back up to 1205 then back down...
> I'm gonna try reverting my CPU to stock, my RAM is not OC'ed anymore because I would get random program crashes once in a while.


Since my main rig is being reworked, I installed BF4 on BitoHeaven (in sig) and the game kept crashing (DX crash). It turned out that having a 0 page file on that computer was the problem. I set page file size for SSD to 2014 and no crashing since.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I'll give that a try I also have pagefile turned off.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I have a 60hz monitor. Try playing a few rounds with the tearing. i got used to it. Its either dying behind walls or dealing with some screen tearing, those were the tradeoffs i had to deal with.


Wish that was a tradeoff but it just isn't. Less likely, less pronounced when it does occur but not gone.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *(sic)*
> 
> I'm not trying to be a pest, but I am asking again for some advice/help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running my sig rig, I get terrible GPU usage (570s SLI). It never exceeds 48% on both cards, but sometimes dips below 40%. Just recently bumped my CPU OC to 4.8 from 4.2 to see if it was a CPU bottle neck, but to no avail. I still run the game on medium-high settings with the FPS fluctuating between 45-95, but I know I should be able to get more out of this set-up if it weren't for the awful GPU usage. This only happens with BF4, even the terribly optimized DayZ SA runs my cards at 80%+. I'm positive it's not a heat issue, as the cards never exceed 35C.
> 
> I know my hardware is a bit dated, but I cannot be the only one with this issue. Please help!
> 
> 
> 
> could be htting the vram limit on the 570's
Click to expand...

That's what I was thinking. Possibly you could test by lowering the game resolution or some of the graphical settings, actually that may be the only way to recover some of that lost gpu potential.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I'll give that a try I also have pagefile turned off.


You should really enable the pagefile. Create a fixed pagefile, 1 GB should be enough.
I don't know how often the PF is actually used. I have mine on my RAID array.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah HostageX thats the packet loss indicator.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> You should really enable the pagefile. Create a fixed pagefile, 1 GB should be enough.
> I don't know how often the PF is actually used. I have mine on my RAID array.


I'll give it a shot, I have 16gb of RAM so I shouldn't need one but some programs are finicky..
I'll set it on my HDD, I don't want a pagefile on my SSD.

To the guy with possible VRAM limitations: Texture settings and AA settings will eat the most VRAM so I'd turn those down first. Then postprocessing.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrandBizkit*
> 
> Dice put it in so when you get one shot killed you can now see why and understand what the reason was that it happened


correction, dice put it in, so that you can prove to then that their servers suck so god damn hard.


----------



## (sic)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> could be htting the vram limit on the 570's


I was under the impression the VRAM is fine for 1080?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> that seems like a very odd bottleneck, your 2500k should be fine and be letting your cards run at 100%, unless its a driver/settings issuse.
> does your GPU usage go up if you increase your settings? and does your FPS go down?


FPS drops with no increase in usage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> That's what I was thinking. Possibly you could test by lowering the game resolution or some of the graphical settings, actually that may be the only way to recover some of that lost gpu potential.


Only playing at 1080 and I forgot to mention in my OP, I get the same usage out of both cards with graphic settings on low.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I'll give it a shot, I have 16gb of RAM so I shouldn't need one but some programs are finicky..
> I'll set it on my HDD, I don't want a pagefile on my SSD.
> 
> To the guy with possible VRAM limitations: Texture settings and AA settings will eat the most VRAM so I'd turn those down first. Then postprocessing.


How bad is having a page file on an SSD? I had crashing so I just set it to the recommended since I don't know much about it.
1 TB SSD though and hardly full. I do also have an empty unused at the moment HDD sitting in there as well which is why I am curious.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> How bad is having a page file on an SSD? I had crashing so I just set it to the recommended since I don't know much about it.
> 1 TB SSD though and hardly full. I do also have an empty unused at the moment HDD sitting in there as well which is why I am curious.


I imagine it's not too bad, I just want to avoid unnecessary writes if possible.

Anyway, setting a 1gb pagefile on my HDD seems to have fixed the problem, thanks. Now I can enjoy my game.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> How bad is having a page file on an SSD? I had crashing so I just set it to the recommended since I don't know much about it.
> 1 TB SSD though and hardly full. I do also have an empty unused at the moment HDD sitting in there as well which is why I am curious.


Its not really bad at all, but it will have extra writes. However if you have the SSD with your OS on it it is reading and writing all the time... so








Having it on an SSD, RAID, or an extra hard drive is usually best so when it is used it doesn't slow the system down.

With 8 or 16 GB of RAM it should hardly ever be used though.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *(sic)*
> 
> I'm not trying to be a pest, but I am asking again for some advice/help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running my sig rig, I get terrible GPU usage (570s SLI). It never exceeds 48% on both cards, but sometimes dips below 40%. Just recently bumped my CPU OC to 4.8 from 4.2 to see if it was a CPU bottle neck, but to no avail. I still run the game on medium-high settings with the FPS fluctuating between 45-95, but I know I should be able to get more out of this set-up if it weren't for the awful GPU usage. This only happens with BF4, even the terribly optimized DayZ SA runs my cards at 80%+. I'm positive it's not a heat issue, as the cards never exceed 35C.
> 
> I know my hardware is a bit dated, but I cannot be the only one with this issue. Please help!


I run a 560Ti 1GB and 1080p, If I put everything on medium without AA (SSAO on) I quickly run out of VRAM in quite a few maps ( Lancang and golmud for sure) and then framedrops occur. Ever tried to reduce settings?


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *(sic)*
> 
> I was under the impression the VRAM is fine for 1080?


Your impression was wrong, maybe three - four years ago it was fine.


----------



## (sic)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> I run a 560Ti 1GB and 1080p, If I put everything on medium without AA (SSAO on) I quickly run out of VRAM in quite a few maps ( Lancang and golmud for sure) and then framedrops occur. Ever tried to reduce settings?


The usage is the same no matter what map I play, a pretty constant 45% (occasionally a bit lower). As I stated I see no improvements decreasing graphic settings (never running AA). I suppose I can do a test run it at 720...







But if that is the only fix, I will just deal with it at 1080 as I do have playable frames rate. Obviously I want to get 120 to take full advantage of my XL2420T. Which I should be able to do if the usage wasn't so poor.


----------



## (sic)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Your impression was wrong, maybe three - four years ago it was fine.


Does BF4 really use that much more VRAM compared to BF3? I was able to run 1080 all high settings (including AA) and maintain 120 while having 90-95% usage on both cards. Just seems really strange to me.


----------



## 428cobra

RenderDevice.RenderAheadLimit 0 have you tried this?


----------



## (sic)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *428cobra*
> 
> RenderDevice.RenderAheadLimit 0 have you tried this?


I believe my current CFG file is set to 1, but I'm not positive. I'd have to check when I get home.


----------



## Thoth420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I imagine it's not too bad, I just want to avoid unnecessary writes if possible.
> 
> Anyway, setting a 1gb pagefile on my HDD seems to have fixed the problem, thanks. Now I can enjoy my game.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Its not really bad at all, but it will have extra writes. However if you have the SSD with your OS on it it is reading and writing all the time... so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having it on an SSD, RAID, or an extra hard drive is usually best so when it is used it doesn't slow the system down.
> 
> With 8 or 16 GB of RAM it should hardly ever be used though.






Thanks for the info and advice guys.








I will probably just move it over to the HDD since it is in there doing nothing anyway.


----------



## bond32

In an unrelated note, I absolutely HATE my HDD. It's a Seagate 1 tb but it is by far the noisiest thing in my rig right now. I can't stand the high pitched whine and even spoiled myself by taking it out for a bit. Rig was soooooooo quiet.... (Have an OCZ vertex SSD)


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> In an unrelated note, I absolutely HATE my HDD. It's a Seagate 1 tb but it is by far the noisiest thing in my rig right now. I can't stand the high pitched whine and even spoiled myself by taking it out for a bit. Rig was soooooooo quiet.... (Have an OCZ vertex SSD)


Should have went with a WD Blue. Faster on Average, and cant hear a thing.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> In an unrelated note, I absolutely HATE my HDD. It's a Seagate 1 tb but it is by far the noisiest thing in my rig right now. I can't stand the high pitched whine and even spoiled myself by taking it out for a bit. Rig was soooooooo quiet.... (Have an OCZ vertex SSD)


really? I have a seagate baracide 3tb and it's super silent


----------



## pc-illiterate

i hate seagate. way too many failures.


----------



## bond32

I never had a problem with the Seagate until I made such drastic improvements to my rig elsewhere. The noise of everything else would keep me from hearing any hdd dose but now my pc is really quiet.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> i hate seagate. way too many failures.


that was the past really - No problem with my 3TB baby







!


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info and advice guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably just move it over to the HDD since it is in there doing nothing anyway.


Leave it on the SSD. You've got an SSD for performance. Why offload a system file that gets used to a drive that is much much slower? Leaving it is not going to harm your SSD.


----------



## (sic)

RenderDevice.RenderAheadLimit 0

Increased my usage a great deal. Averaging ~75% on both cards. It does fluctuate between 50-95%.

Thanks a lot 428cobra.

Anyone care to explain what exactly that command does?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *(sic)*
> 
> RenderDevice.RenderAheadLimit 0
> 
> Increased my usage a great deal. Averaging ~75% on both cards. It does fluctuate between 50-95%.
> 
> Thanks a lot 428cobra.
> 
> Anyone care to explain what exactly that command does?


Yes, it simply prevents the CPU from withholding frames before releasing them. For best performance, please use a value of 2 or higher. Don't go above 5. Value of 0 might helps the GPU's slightly, but any part of the game that requires a lot of CPU power will show reduced fps.


----------



## (sic)

So why did I see such an increase going from 1 to 0? Can now maintain 120 running high, where before I struggled to hold 80-90fps.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> that was the past really - No problem with my 3TB baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Yeah. I've actually had better luck with Seagate than WD. 1 Seagate HDD died in 8-ish years. 3 WD died in the same time frame. Sometimes you just get a bad drive, no matter what brand it is.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> that was the past really - No problem with my 3TB baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Yeah. I've actually had better luck with Seagate than WD. 1 Seagate HDD died in 8-ish years. 3 WD died in the same time frame. Sometimes you just get a bad drive, no matter what brand it is.


5 failed seagates in 3 years. 8 different ide and sata wd's still running. the ide are like 8 or 9 years old.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Kinda disappointed with BF4's campaign...

I know it's not the main point of the game, but no missions where I fly a jet or helo? Come on. And it was insanely quick...

Lastly,


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



when you escape from the prison and crash in the cable car thing, you just randomly appear somewhere else after. No mention of how you got there or what happened in between. Did I miss something?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Kinda disappointed with BF4's campaign...
> 
> I know it's not the main point of the game, but no missions where I fly a jet or helo? Come on. And it was insanely quick...
> 
> Lastly,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> when you escape from the prison and crash in the cable car thing, you just randomly appear somewhere else after. No mention of how you got there or what happened in between. Did I miss something?


My biggest disappointment, was when the Chinese girl asked the black guy,"do they call you Irish because you drink scotch?" That would be about on par asking someone if the reason they call him bud is because he drinks Guiness.


----------



## End3R

I can't remember any BF campaign ever being longer than 4 hours....


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> My biggest disappointment, was when the Chinese girl asked the black guy,"do they call you Irish because you drink scotch?" That would be about on par asking someone if the reason they call him bud is because he drinks Guiness.


I missed that, but that's funny. Intentional? We'll never know.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

We never did find out why his name is Irish...


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I just figured from the get go that it's cause he is most obviously not actually Irish. Like a fat guy nicknamed Slim.


----------



## EVILNOK

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Last scene of the game when you have to decide who to give the C4 to he says something like " Give it to me Recker, I'm Irish, the lucky one- remember?" or something like that.


----------



## banging34hzs

http://files.overclock.net/images/smilies/redface.gifhttps://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/redface.gif
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> We never did find out why his name is Irish...


because he is the lucky one..... I think its the dam/jail mission that he tells you.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

No idea why there's a single player really, never ever cared about it


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> No idea why there's a single player really, never ever cared about it


I think it's to trick us into thinking that we're not buying half a game...which we really are, as the only reason anyone buys Battlefield is for the multiplayer. I for one, would rather they just scrap the whole singleplayer campaign and focus the resources and money on making the multiplayer better. My bipod still won't extend after someone revives me.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

So I was playing in this server this morning when they switch me to the losing team.

I had been in a squad for 2 matches and was top of my team. They then switched me and I switched back.

Then they kicked me. I joined back and they kicked me every time I spoke in chat. After wanting to find out what's going on, they threatened to kick me again if I didn't shut up. Obviously I wanted to find out what was going on.

Then the admin banned me and the reason was - talking smack. They then proceeded to add me on BL and threatened to meet me in person (LOL) and told me they'd be spreading the word about me. Oh how I love privately run servers.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> So I was playing in this server this morning when they switch me to the losing team.
> 
> I had been in a squad for 2 matches and was top of my team. They then switched me and I switched back.
> 
> Then they kicked me. I joined back and they kicked me every time I spoke in chat. After wanting to find out what's going on, they threatened to kick me again if I didn't shut up. Obviously I wanted to find out what was going on.
> 
> Then the admin banned me and the reason was - talking smack. They then proceeded to add me on BL and threatened to meet me in person (LOL) and told me they'd be spreading the word about me. Oh how I love privately run servers.


name and shame the server.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> name and shame the server.


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/0c9cc0ca-095b-4681-83a2-9aaa3beb644b/The-BlackListers-this-is-a-NO-SNIPER-SERVER/

Admin and owner is Agent_Keen


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/0c9cc0ca-095b-4681-83a2-9aaa3beb644b/The-BlackListers-this-is-a-NO-SNIPER-SERVER/
> 
> Admin and owner is Agent_Keen


"no sniper server" sigh - BOOOORIIIINNNNNGGG lol


----------



## Kuivamaa

The only reason BF campaign exists is because EA wanted to cover all bases in their attempt to usurp COD's place as the top shooter dog.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> The only reason BF campaign exists is because EA wanted to cover all bases in their attempt to usurp COD's place as the top shooter dog.


Essentially, yeah


----------



## daguardian

South African server...they only like it when people hide behind doors....


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> South African server...they only like it when people hide behind doors....


I'm South African and I don't know what that means.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> "no sniper server" sigh - BOOOORIIIINNNNNGGG lol


Considering the state of the game....that is about the only thing they did that I agree with.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> South African server...they only like it when people hide behind doors....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I'm South African and I don't know what that means.


I'm guessing its a camper fest.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> South African server...they only like it when people hide behind doors....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I'm South African and I don't know what that means.


Think Blade Runner.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Think Blade Runner.


....I got it now.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> name and shame the server.
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/0c9cc0ca-095b-4681-83a2-9aaa3beb644b/The-BlackListers-this-is-a-NO-SNIPER-SERVER/
> 
> Admin and owner is Agent_Keen
Click to expand...

Well at least their server name is on par. Blacklist anyone who doesn't play exactly like they want...


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Well at least their server name is on par. Blacklist anyone who doesn't play exactly like they want...


Haha yeah the same thing popped into my head.

It's just a shame cos they're breaking an already broken community. We have a lot of issues locally with servers kicking and banning players for no reason.


----------



## Lhotse

Can anyone tell me how the 'Skill' rating is arrived at ? Mine is 312 right now but I have no idea just what I have to do to increase it or what I'm doing or not doing causes it to drop.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Can anyone tell me how the 'Skill' rating is arrived at ? Mine is 312 right now but I have no idea just what I have to do to increase it or what I'm doing or not doing causes it to drop.


follow these steps:
-Stop caring about a useless stat
-Enjoy

Lol. In all honesty, it's about you killing people higher levelled or skilled by you. That's how you get more 'skill'


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> follow these steps:
> -Stop caring about a useless stat
> -Enjoy
> 
> Lol. In all honesty, it's about you killing people higher levelled or skilled by you. That's how you get more 'skill'


That seem's pretty stupid and meaningless. Just how am I supposed to know what someone's rating is beforehand ? I see 'em, I kill 'em before they get me. Making it a scaled overall rating based on all your stats (k/d, squad score, win percentage, revives/resupplies, accuracy, headshots, etc. ) would seem to make a lot more sense to me as the stat is called 'Skill' and not 'Clairvoyance' .








I think I'll just take your advise and stop caring about a useless stat.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> That seem's pretty stupid and meaningless. Just how am I supposed to know what someone's rating is beforehand ? I see 'em, I kill 'em before they get me. Making it a scaled overall rating based on all your stats (k/d, squad score, win percentage, revives/resupplies, accuracy, headshots, etc. ) would seem to make a lot more sense to me as the stat is called 'Skill' and not 'Clairvoyance' .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll just take your advise and stop caring about a useless stat.


good man


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> follow these steps:
> -Stop caring about a useless stat
> -Enjoy
> 
> Lol. In all honesty, it's about you killing people higher levelled or skilled by you. That's how you get more 'skill'
> 
> 
> 
> That seem's pretty stupid and meaningless. Just how am I supposed to know what someone's rating is beforehand ? I see 'em, I kill 'em before they get me. Making it a scaled overall rating based on all your stats (k/d, squad score, win percentage, revives/resupplies, accuracy, headshots, etc. ) would seem to make a lot more sense to me as the stat is called 'Skill' and not 'Clairvoyance' .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll just take your advise and stop caring about a useless stat.
Click to expand...

Actually I think BF4 skill is determined by a different calculation than BF3 (it has been discussed here before). It has to do with your KPM and SPM primarily. So playing lots of TDM or high kill count games is favorable to Skill stat. But in reality the stat is pretty useless because if you join a game, then leave, you can lose 40 points in 1 shot, do that a few times and you're down to terrible "skill" rating, even if you just did 100 games of 10 K, it will destroy it that simply.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> follow these steps:
> -Stop caring about a useless stat
> -Enjoy
> 
> Lol. In all honesty, it's about you killing people higher levelled or skilled by you. That's how you get more 'skill'


Wasn't that for BF3, I read in some thread somewhere that was abandoned and now it's based on a "perfect" round and how far you are from it rather than gaining more/less skill from each encounter with lower/higher skill opponents. That's why you can join at the end and loose a bucket of skill without even having an encounter with another player - you made no kills in a round which makes it far from perfect.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> Wasn't that for BF3, I read in some thread somewhere that was abandoned and now it's based on a "perfect" round and how far you are from it rather than gaining more/less skill from each encounter with lower/higher skill opponents. That's why you can join at the end and loose a bucket of skill without even having an encounter with another player - you made no kills in a round which makes it far from perfect.


I'm not so sure. I've racked up monster scores camping with an LMG on a bipod and always keeping an ammo crate out for my team while playing TDM and scored k/d's like 50 / 5 with numerous resupply ribbons from the ammo crates, as well as the MVP ribbon, suppression ribbons, headshot ribbons, kill assist ribbons...the works and seen my skill for the round at -2 !
It just doesn't seem to make any sense at all.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> I'm not so sure. I've racked up monster scores camping with an LMG on a bipod and always keeping an ammo crate out for my team while playing TDM and scored k/d's like 50 / 5 with numerous resupply ribbons from the ammo crates, as well as the MVP ribbon, suppression ribbons, headshot ribbons, kill assist ribbons...the works and seen my skill for the round at -2 !
> It just doesn't seem to make any sense at all.


Maybe BF4 doesn't count camping as skillful


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Can anyone tell me how the 'Skill' rating is arrived at ? Mine is 312 right now but I have no idea just what I have to do to increase it or what I'm doing or not doing causes it to drop.


Here is actually how:

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1rlm5x/how_skill_is_calculated_solved/


----------



## CeleronS

Basically that's Score Per Minute's little brother.









Any news on mantle?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> I'm not so sure. I've racked up monster scores camping with an LMG on a bipod and always keeping an ammo crate out for my team while playing TDM and scored k/d's like 50 / 5 with numerous resupply ribbons from the ammo crates, as well as the MVP ribbon, suppression ribbons, headshot ribbons, kill assist ribbons...the works and seen my skill for the round at -2 !
> It just doesn't seem to make any sense at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe BF4 doesn't count camping as skillful
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Here is actually how:
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1rlm5x/how_skill_is_calculated_solved/


Ok, I think I understand it all now and have arrived at the conclusion that whomever at Dice came up with this stat and how it is arrived at, is a thunderously stupid imbecile who should be fired and then subsequently taken out into the parking lot and viciously and repeatedly kicked in the groin to keep them from further infecting the gene pool with their 'stupid gene'. It's people like this is why the term 'military intelligence' is considered an oxymoron.


----------



## mwl5apv

Got a chance to try the game out today. I have to say, it is nice to see BF4 take advantage of what seems to be all 8 cores of my 8350.

Question though, it seems that there are QUITE a lot of empty servers when searching for a multiplayer game. Is there something I am missing? I would have figured there'd be more active servers.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> Got a chance to try the game out today. I have to say, it is nice to see BF4 take advantage of what seems to be all 8 cores of my 8350.
> 
> Question though, it seems that there are QUITE a lot of empty servers when searching for a multiplayer game. Is there something I am missing? I would have figured there'd be more active servers.


Adjust your server filters to filter out the emptier servers. There's usually plenty of mostly full servers anyways. Just double check all your filter settings.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Skill points do nothing but make people think less about teamwork


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> Got a chance to try the game out today. I have to say, it is nice to see BF4 take advantage of what seems to be all 8 cores of my 8350.
> 
> Question though, it seems that there are QUITE a lot of empty servers when searching for a multiplayer game. Is there something I am missing? I would have figured there'd be more active servers.
> 
> 
> 
> Adjust your server filters to filter out the emptier servers. There's usually plenty of mostly full servers anyways. Just double check all your filter settings.
Click to expand...

I've been playing with the filters. For some reason it seems as though changing filters doesn't actually effect the list of servers underneath. Regardless of what I select for filter settings, it have the same list of filters in the same order......


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> I've been playing with the filters. For some reason it seems as though changing filters doesn't actually effect the list of servers underneath. Regardless of what I select for filter settings, it have the same list of filters in the same order......


There have been times when I've changed server filters that no servers at all showed up until I refreshed the list a time or 2. No idea why but maybe try refreshing it a few times after you change them see if that helps.


----------



## james8

Is there a way to reduce CPU usage in BF4? I'm running 144 Hz monitor and my settings are on High with no deferred AA, low post AA, no AO, and no motion blur and I only get GPU usages in the 70s% while CPU usage hover 100%.

pretty sure it's a major CPU bottleneck. my CPU is already OC to the max and upgrading isn't an option until SkyLake


----------



## Jodiuh

Been AWHILE since I've played, but did one of the last 2 patches introduce a seizure inducing flicker to the tank HUD's on Gulf of Oman? It was really bad, lol!

Glad to see they finally got things straightened out after the Feb 13th patch fiasco.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> Is there a way to reduce CPU usage in BF4? I'm running 144 Hz monitor and my settings are on High with no deferred AA, low post AA, no AO, and no motion blur and I only get GPU usages in the 70s% while CPU usage hover 100%.
> pretty sure it's a major CPU bottleneck. my CPU is already OC to the max and upgrading isn't an option until SkyLake


1. Stick to 32 person servers.

2.Max your settings (FULL Ultra) and I bet your GPU usage will go up. Your FPS will go down though. My GPU usage is all over the place in this game too. I could be getting 120 FPS and my GPU usage will say 30, lol.


----------



## EVILNOK

About 3 months ago me and a few others mentioned to 1 of the BF4 devs on reddit about having loadout presets that you could switch between. A month or so ago he posted a mockup of it and said they were working on it. I just saw this today. Looks like they will actually be implementing this on April 8th. You have to change them from battlelog though.TheBikingViking does say in today's thread that they do hope to add the ability to switch the presets in game too instead of just in battlelog.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955064776077228177/1/

The reddit thread:

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/210dx6/sneak_peek_at_the_next_battlelog_updates/


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> I've been playing with the filters. For some reason it seems as though changing filters doesn't actually effect the list of servers underneath. Regardless of what I select for filter settings, it have the same list of filters in the same order......


Double check you haven't got Commander ticked, I had it selected the other day and was getting no servers, just a thought.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Ok, I think I understand it all now and have arrived at the conclusion that whomever at Dice came up with this stat and how it is arrived at, is a thunderously stupid imbecile who should be fired and then subsequently taken out into the parking lot and viciously and repeatedly kicked in the groin to keep them from further infecting the gene pool with their 'stupid gene'. It's people like this is why the term 'military intelligence' is considered an oxymoron.


hahahaha

Yeah that stat is so useless -yet so damn BIG! I really dislike all stats, wish BF would lose them altogether , or have servers where you could not see the scoreboard until the end of the round, then maybe there would be some better games -less camping, more PTFO.

I had a round yesterday where I manged to get +45 skill, I was totally shocked - I didnt have the best round, certainly had better - just goes to show how screwed up the stat is.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

My SPM has always been high in bf games. Play for the objective, play for the team, you'll end up on top


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> My SPM has always been high in bf games. Play for the objective, play for the team, you'll end up on top


yeah man I totally agree - the more you focus on team and the objective, the more you score and the more you enjoy









Another thing i just noticed about the stats in that pic above is that my SPM is 0, oh DICE'd , again lol

EDIT : Just remembered at the end of a round yesterday I noticed the player with the highset SPM had 6000, yest on the scoreboard he had 0 points - no kills or deaths


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Off-topic:
> Nice shoes mon ami!


off-topic:
the soes are no longer
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> yeah man I totally agree - the more you focus on team and the objective, the more you score and the more you enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing i just noticed about the stats in that pic above is that my SPM is 0, oh DICE'd , again lol
> 
> EDIT : *Just remembered at the end of a round yesterday I noticed the player with the highset SPM had 6000, yest on the scoreboard he had 0 points - no kills or deaths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm guessing he joined near the end of the round and he got a medal for whatever which netted him such a high spm without doing a thing.


----------



## Jodiuh

LUV the new avatar pic Tdubbed!

I try to play the objective...hmmm...maybe I don't. I'm @ about 575 SPM right now. Any tips? I want to improve my stats cause I am my stats.

*ducks*

But still...tips?


----------



## angieyopkhe

yes,i think so,Looks like it's going to be more of the same.thanks for your sharing


----------



## daguardian

Here is the report , where he has 7000SPM.

So that means SPM is based on awards and not in-game points -how lame is that lol

What is also strange is there is another player in that round that recieved a conquest service star in a game of rush??


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> Is there a way to reduce CPU usage in BF4? I'm running 144 Hz monitor and my settings are on High with no deferred AA, low post AA, no AO, and no motion blur and I only get GPU usages in the 70s% while CPU usage hover 100%.
> pretty sure it's a major CPU bottleneck. my CPU is already OC to the max and upgrading isn't an option until SkyLake


Mesh quality hits the CPU for sure so take a look at that. If you max your graphic settings you will get better GPU utlization but you'll put an even greater load on the CPU at the same time (it's how it is). There doesn't seem to be a workaround. I've tried this game on several quads (o/c i5-2500k/i5-750/q9450/A6-3400M/Athlon II X4 640) and they all tend to get maxed out.The FX 8320 stayed at 60%ish though so If I was in your position I'd just sell that 2500k and buy an i7-2600k or 3770k.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> LUV the new avatar pic Tdubbed!
> 
> I try to play the objective...hmmm...maybe I don't. I'm @ about 575 SPM right now. Any tips? I want to improve my stats cause I am my stats.
> 
> *ducks*
> 
> But still...tips?


hehe thanks dude!
As for tips - play the objective as much as you can.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> Is there a way to reduce CPU usage in BF4? I'm running 144 Hz monitor and my settings are on High with no deferred AA, low post AA, no AO, and no motion blur and I only get GPU usages in the 70s% while CPU usage hover 100%.
> pretty sure it's a major CPU bottleneck. my CPU is already OC to the max and upgrading isn't an option until SkyLake


you can keep it overclock... but that CPU is very limited already for BF4 games aka multithread games...


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> LUV the new avatar pic Tdubbed!
> 
> I try to play the objective...hmmm...maybe I don't. I'm @ about 575 SPM right now. Any tips? I want to improve my stats cause I am my stats.
> 
> *ducks*
> 
> But still...tips?


Your playing the objective just fine with a 500-1000 SPM. What you are not doing is exploiting something like playing 64 man metro or locker and tossing down medpacs/ammo adnausem. Your probably also really playing like a teammate and actually holding a point occasionally (which nets you practically zero points btw). So no, do not fall for the "if you don't have a 1000 spm your doing something wrong", angle. not saying thats what they all do, but quite a few do, and what always amazes me is people who say that have a w/l ratio less than mine, yet they are the ones playing for the team??? seems to me if that was the case over time they should be the ones winning more.

if you really want 1000 spm just play those two maps, only play 64 players, and play as a medic or support. sit at the chokepoint and throw nades, and throw down your packs and revive to your little hearts content.

btw any else feel that stats take the fun out of MP games. I miss the days when all that mattered was what happened each round. I think there should be one stat W/L, that is it. That way you had incentive to play to win and not just for yourself.


----------



## Jodiuh

Wow. What a nice thing to say man.









But that last part does not sound fun @ all. :/

I typically try to play with friends using for OCNs TeamSpeak. Next, I try to make sure I'm on a squad with a good leader that calls objectives. I'll move squad to squad if I have to. Finally, I'm always on the mic calling out dudes/vehicles or finding what my squad mates need.

My favorite thing to do is sneak all the way to the furthest point and cap that, hehe.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Wow. What a nice thing to say man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that last part does not sound fun @ all. :/
> 
> I typically try to play with friends using for OCNs TeamSpeak. Next, I try to make sure I'm on a squad with a good leader that calls objectives. I'll move squad to squad if I have to. Finally, I'm always on the mic calling out dudes/vehicles or finding what my squad mates need.
> 
> My favorite thing to do is sneak all the way to the furthest point and cap that, hehe.


speaks the truth. always have good fun games with jodiuh. shame he isnt on the east coast.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> Is there a way to reduce CPU usage in BF4? I'm running 144 Hz monitor and my settings are on High with no deferred AA, low post AA, no AO, and no motion blur and I only get GPU usages in the 70s% while CPU usage hover 100%.
> pretty sure it's a major CPU bottleneck. my CPU is already OC to the max and upgrading isn't an option until SkyLake


try windows 8


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Your playing the objective just fine with a 500-1000 SPM. What you are not doing is exploiting something like playing 64 man metro or locker and tossing down medpacs/ammo adnausem. Your probably also really playing like a teammate and actually holding a point occasionally (which nets you practically zero points btw). So no, do not fall for the "if you don't have a 1000 spm your doing something wrong", angle. not saying thats what they all do, but quite a few do, and what always amazes me is people who say that have a w/l ratio less than mine, yet they are the ones playing for the team??? seems to me if that was the case over time they should be the ones winning more.
> 
> if you really want 1000 spm just play those two maps, only play 64 players, and play as a medic or support. sit at the chokepoint and throw nades, and throw down your packs and revive to your little hearts content.
> 
> *btw any else feel that stats take the fun out of MP games*. I miss the days when all that mattered was what happened each round. I think there should be one stat W/L, that is it. That way you had incentive to play to win and not just for yourself.


I do. What sucks about skill and SPM is you can play a great match, gain 18 skill then switch servers and end up joining with 3 minutes left and lose 18 skill. And SPM weighs awards and unless they changed it XP boosts even effect it. I joined a match once got 1 kill but 2 service stars and 6k SPM. They should change SPM to OPM (objectives per minute) imo and do away with skill entirely. My SPM stays around 550-600 and I play the objective 95% of the time. But there are times I like to just mess around, try new things, work on assignments etc etc. which in turn drops my skill (looking at you DMR assignments). As long as I'm enjoying myself though I don't really care what that number is.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> Is there a way to reduce CPU usage in BF4? I'm running 144 Hz monitor and my settings are on High with no deferred AA, low post AA, no AO, and no motion blur and I only get GPU usages in the 70s% while CPU usage hover 100%.
> pretty sure it's a major CPU bottleneck. my CPU is already OC to the max and upgrading isn't an option until SkyLake


it cant be a cpu bottleneck. a 4.7ghz 2500k wont bottleneck a pair of 7870s.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> Is there a way to reduce CPU usage in BF4? I'm running 144 Hz monitor and my settings are on High with no deferred AA, low post AA, no AO, and no motion blur and I only get GPU usages in the 70s% while CPU usage hover 100%.
> pretty sure it's a major CPU bottleneck. my CPU is already OC to the max and upgrading isn't an option until SkyLake


I'm upgrading from 2500k 4.7GHz to 3770k. I will psot here what it does for me. I almost have the same system as you. i have 2x r9-280x royal king so it's clocked pretty high and running windows 8.1


----------



## EVILNOK

Some interesting things seem to have been discovered about the new Phantom Trainee assignment and some future easter eggs. Worth a read if you care about this kind of thing.

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/20vbep/battlefield_4_phantom_trainee_and_nukes_final/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

hahahahahaha:

It's explicit (the video) - but hella funny!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Krazee

lol funny


----------



## Jodiuh

Almost forgot.

-staying on the server page in Battle log while gaming will use CPU cycles

-using the video background in Battlelog eats up some of ur chip... A lot

-Battle screen is another CPU chomper

This is using Chrome BTW. Which I have found to be the least CPU intensive of the browsers. But honestly, I close my browser once I'm in game. No reason the game couldn't of had its own server browser.


----------



## the9quad

I actually like battlelog.


----------



## DiceAir

I have a fit-pc2i that we don't use at work and another screen. maybe I can install something like embedded windows with just chrome and then use that as my battlescreen without affecting my performance and i get the benefit and that pc has a low power consumption


----------



## Lhotse

If you're system is so weak that you need to close Battlelog to play BF 4 effectively, then you need to either OC your CPU or upgrade it. My rig is a few yrs. old, I run the browser on Chrome and although I have my 1100T OC'd to 4 GHz because I run 2 x 580's, I have NOOO such problems at all.


----------



## Erick Silver

Last night I had 3 Game crashes. 1 was a complete computer restart and 2 were crashes out to Windows. ALL my stuff is at stock so no unstable overclock. All my intake filters are clean. Temps are good. Nothing over 55*C at load. Fresh install of Windows 2 weeks ago. Computer Specs are below.

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
Gigabyte GA-890FXA-UD5 Motherboard
4x4GB Gskill Ripjaws 1600Mhz
Sapphire HD7950 Vapor-X
Antec HCG 620W PSU

I don't know what is causing the problem but I have about had enough of this crap.


----------



## tmh351

199fps on low settings.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Last night I had 3 Game crashes. 1 was a complete computer restart and 2 were crashes out to Windows. ALL my stuff is at stock so no unstable overclock. All my intake filters are clean. Temps are good. Nothing over 55*C at load. Fresh install of Windows 2 weeks ago. Computer Specs are below.
> 
> AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
> Gigabyte GA-890FXA-UD5 Motherboard
> 4x4GB Gskill Ripjaws 1600Mhz
> Sapphire HD7950 Vapor-X
> Antec HCG 620W PSU
> 
> I don't know what is causing the problem but I have about had enough of this crap.


It's not the game, it's something in your system. Although I get server crashes every so often, my game never crashes and I have 400 + hrs. One of my clan members has the same problem as you and I don't know why.


----------



## Erick Silver

I dunno what it could be in my system. I have run checks on all my RAM Sticks and slots individually, Hard drives, checked and reseated cpu cooler, tried a different PSU and RAM from a friend, completely disassembled and reassembled my internals. I still get crashes.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I dunno what it could be in my system. I have run checks on all my RAM Sticks and slots individually, Hard drives, checked and reseated cpu cooler, tried a different PSU and RAM from a friend, completely disassembled and reassembled my internals. I still get crashes.


check event viewer + check bluescreenview.
Maybe that would point somewhere.

To me it would sound PSU failing or HDD. But seeing as you've tried those already it seems odd.
Maybe motherboard related?
Have you changed anything or done anything to your system lately?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Anyone up for some OCN server play?


----------



## Erick Silver

Haven't changed anything recently other than the fresh Windows install. I am doing a Motherboard upgrade next week. Will see if that changes anything.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Haven't changed anything recently other than the fresh Windows install. I am doing a Motherboard upgrade next week. Will see if that changes anything.


I'm not sure if it makes a difference but I have Origin on my SSD and in my opinion, at this point in time, nobody needs 16 Gb's of RAM. Although I bought 16, I pulled two sticks out to make timing easier for overclocking my CPU. 8 Gb's is _more_ than you'll ever use for any game as of right now.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Haven't changed anything recently other than the fresh Windows install. I am doing a Motherboard upgrade next week. Will see if that changes anything.


Windows 8 maybe? - cuz that sucks for drivers. had a few issues with my win8 installation on my separate HDD. From simple wi-fi drivers / speeds being super slow, to my GPU.

Your OC might have changed / might need more volts too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> I'm not sure if it makes a difference but I have Origin on my SSD and in my opinion, at this point in time, nobody needs 16 Gb's of RAM. Although I bought 16, I pulled two sticks out to make timing easier for overclocking my CPU. 8 Gb's is _more_ than you'll ever use for any game as of right now.


Actually, quite the opposite. BF4 uses around 5-6.5GB.
I had 16GB, removed 8, then BF4 came out, got my 8GB back to go back to 16GB


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Windows 8 maybe? - cuz that sucks for drivers. had a few issues with my win8 installation on my separate HDD. From simple wi-fi drivers / speeds being super slow, to my GPU.
> 
> Your OC might have changed / might need more volts too.
> *Actually, quite the opposite. BF4 uses around 5-6.5GB.*
> I had 16GB, removed 8, then BF4 came out, got my 8GB back to go back to 16GB


Not on my system, I only have 8gb, use is usually round 46% with several things running as well as the game.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Not on my system, I only have 8gb, use is usually round 46% with several things running as well as the game.


Then you're not playing big games.
46% is around 3.8GB - right? 3.8GB seems impossible. Both on win7 or win8.
Right now I'm on win7 with chrome open, already have 3.48GB being used.
2GB or so is used by 64bit systems (on idle) . I've noticed this in almost every single PC I've come across


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Then you're not playing big games.
> 46% is around 3.8GB - right? 3.8GB seems impossible. Both on win7 or win8.
> Right now I'm on win7 with chrome open, already have 3.48GB being used.
> 2GB or so is used by 64bit systems (on idle) . I've noticed this in almost every single PC I've come across


Currently watching a csgo stream, just joined a 64 player caspian to have a look at the same time, spawned on c flag where was all going off, 3.7gb total system ram.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Currently watching a csgo stream, just joined a 64 player caspian to have a look at the same time, spawned on c flag where was all going off, 3.7gb total system ram.


Just rebooted the PC: 2GB after reboot:


Could be around 1.5GB without my AV + active malware protection.
I did a cold boot on my mum's PC and her's is 1.55GB on boot.

5GB usage on BF4, spawned into a chopper, got a few kills then died:



I expect this figure to rise with more play. I'll report back as I'm curious.
I saw 6.5GB+ upon release, patches might have evened it out maybe.


----------



## pc-illiterate

win7, firefox and steam running. im using 2.53gb. how are you using so much ram?
nvm, you posted while i was typing after looking


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Now that all hacks are detected at the moment (except for macros), I'm having games like this practically every round:


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Then you're not playing big games.
> 46% is around 3.8GB - right? 3.8GB seems impossible. Both on win7 or win8.
> Right now I'm on win7 with chrome open, already have 3.48GB being used.
> 2GB or so is used by 64bit systems (on idle) . I've noticed this in almost every single PC I've come across












3.48 ?! 2 GB on idle ?!
There is something seriously borked going on in your rig ! I don't know what but I would run Malwarebytes or Super Anti-Spyware because something, I'm not sure what, is using up 2 GB's of your RAM on idle and I can't imagine what would. I mean that is just insane. I play big maps all the time and I'm not using that much RAM. I'm just trying to be helpful. Something is wrong..._very_ wrong there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Now that all hacks are detected at the moment (except for macros), I'm having games like this practically every round:


Well it's quite clear that the hack you're using isn't being detected !








50 kills with a short range MTAR hu ? You should at least use a longer range assault rifle like the SCAR H to make it look more plausible.... or stop using a hack and find out how good you really are like the rest of us.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Now that all hacks are detected at the moment (except for macros), I'm having games like this practically every round:


honestly, when your name is listed on pbbans, it doesnt mean a lot. btw, all hacks are sure as hell not detected.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Well it's quite clear that the hack you're using isn't being detected !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50 kills with a short range MTAR hu ? You should at least use a longer range assault rifle like the SCAR H to make it look more plausible.... or stop using a hack and find out how good you really are like the rest of us.


The MTAR is the best weapon in the game, with my combination of attachments I can hit anyone from any range. The SCAR H is only good on a couple of maps. Only trouble I have is dueling ACW-R which is usually a win for me most of the time, unless there's the off chance that the ACW-R user catches me off guard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> honestly, when your name is listed on pbbans, it doesnt mean a lot. btw, all hacks are sure as hell not detected.


Where is my name on pbbans? Please direct me to the link where JeSuSCHRiST322 is on pbbans. I can tell you for certainty all hacks are detected. The only hacks available right now are pay for sites, which are usually scams, and macros. That's it. Every other hack is detected.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.48 ?! 2 GB on idle ?!
> There is something seriously borked going on in your rig ! I don't know what but I would run Malwarebytes or Super Anti-Spyware because something, I'm not sure what, is using up 2 GB's of your RAM on idle and I can't imagine what would. I mean that is just insane. I play big maps all the time and I'm not using that much RAM. I'm just trying to be helpful. Something is wrong..._very_ wrong there.
> Well it's quite clear that the hack you're using isn't being detected !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50 kills with a short range MTAR hu ? You should at least use a longer range assault rifle like the SCAR H to make it look more plausible.... or stop using a hack and find out how good you really are like the rest of us.


hmmm no.
See pics attached.
It's completely normal.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Now that all hacks are detected at the moment (except for macros), I'm having games like this practically every round:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> The MTAR is the best weapon in the game, with my combination of attachments I can hit anyone from any range. The SCAR H is only good on a couple of maps. Only trouble I have is dueling ACW-R which is usually a win for me most of the time, unless there's the off chance that the ACW-R user catches me off guard.
> Where is my name on pbbans? Please direct me to the link where JeSuSCHRiST322 is on pbbans. I can tell you for certainty all hacks are detected. The only hacks available right now are pay for sites, which are usually scams, and macros. That's it. Every other hack is detected.


The MTAR is decent because of the hip-fire bonus and the firing rate but the range sucks and the ammo is small. If I had to pick a better weapon for overall use, it would be the ACE 23 or the F2000 right now. The AEK-971, AK-5C and the AK-12 aren't too bad either unless you're playing TDM all the time where it's usually up close and short range, which seeing that you had LAV kills, you are not. Although it's far from being the worst, the MTAR is far from being the best gun in the game. No way. (I have about 500 kills with the MTAR, so I gave it a thorough trial run)


----------



## Ghost12

My idle ram use is roughly always between 1.6-1.8, with quite a lot running such as rainmeter which uses afterburner and core temp, i have ai suite 3 running controlling all my fans and then generally steam, origin and whatever doing on chrome. Like I said, regardless of the situation in any game including bf4 which never uses more than 50% max, 8gb is more than enough for me. I have had 8gb since launch and never encountered an issue at any patch stage.

right now - http://gyazo.com/0b9295f7b3a840b92fe592c03110212f

http://gyazo.com/2742be0271427418696a760552124c77


----------



## Unknownm

with Page File enabled, it's 50/50 when BF4 starts up, sometimes it will stutter like crazy (1-2 fps in full screen mode). When PF disabled BF4 now runs smooth all the time, however sometimes I have to run RAMMap and clear unactive memory.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> My idle ram use is roughly always between 1.6-1.8, with quite a lot running such as rainmeter which uses afterburner and core temp, i have ai suite 3 running controlling all my fans and then generally steam, origin and whatever doing on chrome. Like I said, regardless of the situation in any game including bf4 which never uses more than 50% max, 8gb is more than enough for me. I have had 8gb since launch and never encountered an issue at any patch stage.
> 
> right now - http://gyazo.com/0b9295f7b3a840b92fe592c03110212f
> 
> http://gyazo.com/2742be0271427418696a760552124c77


yeah win8 is better at mem management than 7


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> hmmm no.
> See pics attached.
> It's completely normal.


Over 3GB with just Chrome seems high. I get around 1.7GB idle after a boot, 2.0GB with FFox and Battlelog and around a gig free with BF4 running also, doesn't hit the pagefile either, that'll peak around 300MB and it's normally around 170MB anyway. It should fit inside a 6GB system with a bit spare. Some things can spread them self out if room is available, could be a bit of that going on with Windows or anything else.


----------



## Arizonian

/thread cleaned and re-opened

Please Treat others with respect and maintain a friendly atmosphere.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> The MTAR is decent because of the hip-fire bonus and the firing rate but the range sucks and the ammo is small. If I had to pick a better weapon for overall use, it would be the ACE 23 or the F2000 right now. The AEK-971, AK-5C and the AK-12 aren't too bad either unless you're playing TDM all the time where it's usually up close and short range, which seeing that you had LAV kills, you are not. Although it's far from being the worst, the MTAR is far from being the best gun in the game. No way. (I have about 500 kills with the MTAR, so I gave it a thorough trial run)


What do you think of the AK 5C vs the ace 23 CQB? The latter has become my new favorite engineer gun but i have got some LOOOOOOOONG kills with the 5C. One was over 500m.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> What do you think of the AK 5C vs the ace 23 CQB? The latter has become my new favorite engineer gun but i have got some LOOOOOOOONG kills with the 5C. One was over 500m.


About the same as you. Bottom line for me is "Which gun do I kill more enemies with ? " For me the AK-5C kills more although I have tried the ACE 23 CQB because I noticed a lot of other players using it but I bagged it after I unlocked all equipment for it and found it didn't work as well for my style of play.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

dam netcode gets worse and worse by the minute 0.0!


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> dam netcode gets worse and worse by the minute 0.0!


This, and most of the servers available are populated by people with 200+ ping. If it has three digits it needs to leave.

Nope all EA/DICE cares about is pushing the boaties expansion NEED MORE BOATIES


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> This, and most of the servers available are populated by people with 200+ ping. If it has three digits it needs to leave.
> 
> Nope all EA/DICE cares about is pushing the boaties expansion NEED MORE BOATIES


To be fair, EA/DICE can't control how server admins set up their ping kick plugins. Thats purely up to the admins to decide. EA/DICE have zero control over that.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> This, and most of the servers available are populated by people with 200+ ping. If it has three digits it needs to leave.
> 
> Nope all EA/DICE cares about is pushing the boaties expansion NEED MORE BOATIES


Like, I know it;s bad, but recently I've been playing and honestly don't understand how I'm being killed. Behind walls, not looking etc.
I just have stopped questioning this game. It's so broken....I play it for fun, but I recently bought the game for my older cousin and his first reaction was: "WHAT THE HELL!? How do you play this broken game?"
I bought BF4 for him, on the PC - that was literally the first things he said lol.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Like, I know it;s bad, but recently I've been playing and honestly don't understand how I'm being killed. Behind walls, not looking etc.
> I just have stopped questioning this game. It's so broken....I play it for fun, but I recently bought the game for my older cousin and his first reaction was: "WHAT THE HELL!? How do you play this broken game?"
> I bought BF4 for him, on the PC - that was literally the first things he said lol.


Alot of those "Behind Walls" kills arent the people who actually killed you, the killcams are broken it sometimes indicates someone else who didnt kill you.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> To be fair, EA/DICE can't control how server admins set up their ping kick plugins. Thats purely up to the admins to decide. EA/DICE have zero control over that.


but they should have incorporated a ping limit in the game. they DID put a lag compensator in the game and thats why the high pingers play in high ping servers.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Alot of those "Behind Walls" kills arent the people who actually killed you, the killcams are broken it sometimes indicates someone else who didnt kill you.


non those I classify as: "across the map kills"
The ones I mean behind the wall, I mean the guy shoots me, I duck and I die, after I'm proned.
Happened to day in a tank. A GOD DAMN TANK!
I was in silk road, rolled up and then quickly down and an LAV landed 8 shots on me. (he couldn't get me behind the certain sand dune) - it was incredibly bad.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> My idle ram use is roughly always between 1.6-1.8, with quite a lot running such as rainmeter which uses afterburner and core temp, i have ai suite 3 running controlling all my fans and then generally steam, origin and whatever doing on chrome. Like I said, regardless of the situation in any game including bf4 which never uses more than 50% max, 8gb is more than enough for me. I have had 8gb since launch and never encountered an issue at any patch stage.
> 
> right now - http://gyazo.com/0b9295f7b3a840b92fe592c03110212f
> 
> http://gyazo.com/2742be0271427418696a760552124c77


I'll just put my numbers too.. idle is 1.3GB, with battlelog loaded it's now 1.5GB. IE/origin takes ~250MB.



Silk road usage.. until the game fell over lol


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> If you're system is so weak that you need to close Battlelog to play BF 4 effectively, then you need to either OC your CPU or upgrade it. My rig is a few yrs. old, I run the browser on Chrome and although I have my 1100T OC'd to 4 GHz because I run 2 x 580's, I have NOOO such problems at all.


I'm not talking about problems per say, just explaining that closing Battlelog does free up some CPU.

Not everyone has the option of upgrading or clocking their chip further.

Also, this is an enthusiast forum and as such some of us will do whatever it takes to maintain 120/144 FPS on Ultra.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Anyone up for some OCN server play?


OCN server, there is one?


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Who wants to play with a newb? Level 5 but I'm learning... Played BF3 and BC2 so I'm not entirely new.


----------



## ntherblast

Anyone else find hvt to be a bad feature overall? It pretty much ends with the hvt having to camp it out or them getting rushed by the entire team i'm talking about conquest large btw


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I'm not talking about problems per say, just explaining that closing Battlelog does free up some CPU.
> 
> Not everyone has the option of upgrading or clocking their chip further.
> 
> Also, this is an enthusiast forum and as such some of us will do whatever it takes to maintain 120/144 FPS on Ultra.
> OCN server, there is one?


The human eye cannot detect anything faster than 60, why is 120 -144 necessary ? I understand why you might want 80, as you get some fluctuation depending on the situation but 120-144 is just punishing your rig for no discernible reason and why don't you have the option to overclock ? If it's a question of not knowing how, I'm certain if you posted a request for tips in the appropriate page, as this is an enthusiast forum, you would get numerous replies to help you out here.
Either way, if you're that tight for CPU performance, I can't see how closing Battlelog is really going to make enough of a difference to even bother.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> The human eye cannot detect anything faster than 60, why is 120 -144 necessary ?


this is a lie. the human eye can certainly distinguish between 60fps and 120fps. and it being necessary, go read the differences between gaming on a 120 or 144hz monitor and gaming on 60hz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> why don't you have the option to overclock ? If it's a question of not knowing how, I'm certain if you posted a request for tips in the appropriate page, as this is an enthusiast forum, you would get numerous replies to help you out here.
> Either way, if you're that tight for CPU performance, I can't see how closing Battlelog is really going to make enough of a difference to even bother.


he didnt say he did not have the option to overclock. he said some people may not be able to overclock more than they already are. as far as closing battlelog, browsers can eat a lot of resources. imagine having 2 browsers open. its called getting every drop of performance you can.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Who wants to play with a newb? Level 5 but I'm learning... Played BF3 and BC2 so I'm not entirely new.


If you're on the West coast in the USA, feel free to add me. (Jodiuh)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I'm not talking about problems per say, just explaining that closing Battlelog does free up some CPU.
> 
> Not everyone has the option of upgrading or clocking their chip further.
> 
> Also, this is an enthusiast forum and as such some of us will do whatever it takes to maintain 120/144 FPS on Ultra.
> OCN server, there is one?
> 
> 
> 
> The human eye cannot detect anything faster than 60, why is 120 -144 necessary ? I understand why you might want 80, as you get get some fluctuation depending on the situation but 120-144 is just punishing your rig for no discernible reason and why don't you have the option to overclock ? If it's a question of not knowing how, I'm certain if you posted a request for tips in the appropriate page, as this is an enthusiast forum, you would get numerous replies to help you out here.
> Either way, if you're that tight for CPU performance, I can't see how closing Battlelog is really going to make enough of a difference to even bother.
Click to expand...

I'm no Dr, but I doubled my k/d ratio and SPM when I moved from 60hz/60fps to 120hz lightboost/120fps. It has easily been the coolest upgrade in all my years of gaming. I see enemies sooner, there is no blurring...I cannot express in words what a game changer it has been. But I'm SURE someone else will chime in with their lightboost experience soon to back up my claim.

I said some of us cannot OC further, meaning we are @ our chips thermal limits. Personally, I'm having a heck of a time getting my 4670K stable @ anything above 4.2 Ghz. I need 1.3 V for that, so I'm pretty sure that's where it will stay until 6/8 cores become more mainstream. Oh and Intel of course. AFAIK, even a 6/8 core AMD will perform worse than a modern Intel quad.

Closing Battlelog is just one of many tweaks that can be used to increase performance in this game. For those of us on high refresh rate monitors, adding a configuration file that limits max frames helps immensely. Doing those two things, closing services and programs, OCing RAM, running Windows 8, etc all help to give me the best experiences possible.

Edit: I see I got ninja'd by pc-ill!


----------



## Lhotse

I turned my refresh rate up to 120 from 100 on my monitor and turned off Battlelog after the game started. I didn't notice any difference, I _still_ won MVP.








I dunno...if you think it's helping you in some way, have fun and good luck but some of the best gamers I know are still playing on 60 Hz monitors. Although I don't see how it can hurt having it at 120. I think latency has a LOT more to do with how soon you're seeing your enemies than boosting your framerate but if you really believe it's making _that much_ of a difference, I'm happy for you.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> I turned my refresh rate up to 120 from 100 on my monitor and turned off Battlelog after the game started. I didn't notice any difference, I _still_ won MVP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno...if you think it's helping you in some way, have fun and good luck but some of the best gamers I know are still playing on 60 Hz monitors. Although I don't see how it can hurt having it at 120. I think latency has a LOT more to do with how soon you're seeing your enemies than boosting your framerate but if you really believe it's making _that much_ of a difference, I'm happy for you.


Your computer wouldn't do 120fps stable so obviously you won't see a difference between 100Hz and 120Hz (+ Lightboost because obviously that's what really makes the biggest difference).


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Your computer wouldn't do 120fps stable .












I usually play BF 4 in 3-D although I my ASUS VG236H does not have lightboost. Still, I'm not sure it would make that much difference. Either you have a mind for tactics, good reflexes and you can play or you can't.


----------



## Jodiuh

If you can't see more than 60 FPS, why did you have your monitor set to 100 hz? Are you getting 120 FPS 95% of the time?

As for Lightboost, a friend of mine put it this way...

"Going from 60 to 120 is like going from the moon to the stars. Going from 120 to 120 Lightboost is like going from the stars to the sun."

If you want an actual visual demo, look no further than this map...

http://www.testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=toronto-map.png&pps=960&pursuit=0&height=0

You can't read it can you? With Lighboost, the entire map is PERFECTLY readable.

And now BenQ has the Z monitors out that are even clearer!

I'm not sure why you feel the need to insinuate it's in my head or that I have no tactical skill...especially since your panel does not have lightboost.

The only thing you have to gain by disagreeing w/ me is the comfort in knowing that you have no reason to upgrade. You don't really wanna be THAT guy, do you?

Also, I see you have no mouse pad. I suppose those do nothing for you either?









ANYWAYS...WHO'S PUMPED FOR NAVAL STRIKE?! Looks like we're finally getting some worthy DLC after the garbage that was China Rising and the recycled garbage that is Second Assault.


----------



## Unknownm

I guess ERGO Grip comes floating on the gun these days. Everytime I select it happens... lol


----------



## The-racer

Me and some IRL friends decided to squad up.
Created a platoon , and began playing together with mic's.

Oh man...
What did i miss when not using any form of communication!
We totally obliterated every match!

With proper teamwork , one squad playing the objectives CAN make a HUGE difference!
Winning every match we played the last week with at least 300 points difference.
Operation locker always ends with more than 600points difference.

And it's sooooo mutch fun








I'm falling in love with this game


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> If you can't see more than 60 FPS, why did you have your monitor set to 100 hz? Are you getting 120 FPS 95% of the time?
> 
> As for Lightboost, a friend of mine put it this way...
> 
> "Going from 60 to 120 is like going from the moon to the stars. Going from 120 to 120 Lightboost is like going from the stars to the sun."
> 
> If you want an actual visual demo, look no further than this map...
> 
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=toronto-map.png&pps=960&pursuit=0&height=0
> 
> You can't read it can you? With Lighboost, the entire map is PERFECTLY readable.
> 
> And now BenQ has the Z monitors out that are even clearer!
> 
> I'm not sure why you feel the need to insinuate it's in my head or that I have no tactical skill...especially since your panel does not have lightboost.
> 
> The only thing you have to gain by disagreeing w/ me is the comfort in knowing that you have no reason to upgrade. You don't really wanna be THAT guy, do you?
> 
> Also, I see you have no mouse pad. I suppose those do nothing for you either?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYWAYS...WHO'S PUMPED FOR NAVAL STRIKE?! Looks like we're finally getting some worthy DLC after the garbage that was China Rising and the recycled garbage that is Second Assault.


1) You have to set the framerate higher for the 3-D. The monitor actually came with the Nvidia transmitter and glasses in the box as a package for an extra $100.00.

2) I would never imply that you or anyone else has no tactical skill. Some days when I'm stuck on the crappy team and my k/d isn't what I think it should be, I wonder if I have any and no, I don't think I have a legit reason to upgrade. Between my 2 x 3 GB 580's, my CPU @ 4 GHz, my ASUS Crosshair V Formula and the rest of my rig, I'm still playing every game coming out at max settings with excellent framerate, so no, I'm not chucking my VG236H just to get lightboost. That would be stupid imo. I spent over $3000.00 building that rig and I have every intention of getting my money's worth until the 900 series comes out with the 980 Classifieds...if I can get away with it. I'll see how things are next year.

3) If you had read the rest of my specs(you have to click the prompt to unscroll the rest), you would see that I have a Razor Goliathus mouse pad (speed edition) it's just not in the picture, as I took the shot the day I finished the build and I just had this ugly mouse pad I didn't want in the picture.

Please don't think I'm being that 'other guy'. I understand what you're trying to achieve with the sum total of the details, adding up to giving someone an edge, it's just that given other factors like latency, crappy netcode, etc., I'm not sure that maintaining a framerate over 80 and turning off Battlelog to lessen CPU usage is really going to make that much of a difference in my or your game performance. If you think it is for you, that's fine and I wish you well and ...... hope to see you on the high sea's of NAVAL STRIKE !!!


----------



## Ghost12

This game has such horrible latency and client side delivery it makes a mockery of the expense of "gamer grade" hardware and such with their projected 1ms response times etc. I have not played for a while and played five hrs straight on Saturday night in the Global conflict tournament, in the last couple of weeks have been playing CS.GO instead, I literally did not enjoy a minute of the 5hrs and dropped out before the end. I have premium, should be up for some Naval strike but am not, unlikely to put any time in at all, am pretty much done with Bf4 at this point unless jumping on with friends for a while.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> "Going from 60 to 120 is like going from the moon to the stars. Going from 120 to 120 Lightboost is like going from the stars to the sun.".


I hate to break this to you and your friend, but the Sun is a star........


----------



## DarthBaggins

I know since I bumped my 7870's clocks I'm around 56-65 fps but never have had an issue on ultra settings on stock clocks either. I also know I'm going to be looking into another Asus monitor or now seeing better numbers and you guys saying good things about Benq's monitors I may just up to a single 27 and give my 23.6 Asus to my Gf


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> Me and some IRL friends decided to squad up.
> Created a platoon , and began playing together with mic's...And it's sooooo mutch fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm falling in love with this game


Yes, yes, and yes. THIS is how the game is meant to be played. Ever since L4D's EXCELLENT in game VOIP system I've been unable to play an online shooter wo/ other dudes on mics. They can be strangers for all I care, but they MUST have a mic. I truly wish Battlelog had some sort of "matchmaking w/ other 4 other players that have a mic" option for us.









For now, we have this...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1465097/bf4-gamers-w-mics

Which hasn't really taken off.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> This game has such horrible latency and client side delivery...




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> "Going from 60 to 120 is like going from the moon to the stars. Going from 120 to 120 Lightboost is like going from the stars to the sun.".
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to break this to you and your friend, but the Sun is a star........
Click to expand...

Good thing you caught that!

Because in normal conversation folks refer to the sun as, "That huge star, the Sun." Well, I should get going to sleep as, "thathugestar,theSun-rise" is upon us!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I also know I'm going to be looking into another Asus monitor or now seeing better numbers and you guys saying good things about Benq's monitors I may just up to a single 27 and give my 23.6 Asus to my Gf


AFAIK, the Asus monitors are still all using LB hacks. Not to mention, they have PWM backlights that cause problems for some folks. The new hotness is the XL2420Z w/ V2 firmware as...

-no weird tinting like the LB hack
-clearer motion
-adjustable brightness

Looks to be $400 right now, but IMO needs to drop down to $350. Also, a 27" TN is not fun to look @. IMO, it's just too much real estate and the gamma shifts destroy any sort of panel uniformity w/ regard to colors.


----------



## keikei

Do I have to wait till tomorrow to load the DLC?


----------



## Jodiuh

I know I read the 24th somewhere, but then I started reading the 25th. Who knows...


----------



## daguardian

It will most certainly be the 25th, DLC's always on Tuesdays.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Normally all media is released on Tuesdays minus movies going to theaters.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> This game has such horrible latency and client side delivery it makes a mockery of the expense of "gamer grade" hardware and such with their projected 1ms response times etc. I have not played for a while and played five hrs straight on Saturday night in the Global conflict tournament, in the last couple of weeks have been playing CS.GO instead, I literally did not enjoy a minute of the 5hrs and dropped out before the end. I have premium, should be up for some Naval strike but am not, unlikely to put any time in at all, am pretty much done with Bf4 at this point unless jumping on with friends for a while.


Replace BF4 with gaming in general minus Hearthstone and that is exactly how I feel lately.


----------



## Aparition

Had a few good games of BF4 the other day. I'm really looking forward to Naval Strike.

That said... I also played a few rounds of Red Orchestra 2.
OMG the difference in hit detection and firefights is huge... massively huge. RO2 uses server side, but man oh man it was so refreshing to play a game where you can actually dodge bullets. I forgot how much fun RO2 is.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Replace BF4 with gaming in general minus Hearthstone and that is exactly how I feel lately.


Not got to that point yet lol, had an absolute blast trying to learn CS.GO, I dont like to call BF because I have had 1300hrs which have mainly been happy in both 3 and 4 but just can not enjoy it atm, too many cheap deaths, too many issues not related to my performance so maybe just a break is in order. It has quite a shelf life left so no doubt return at some point just at the moment is more fun playing versus bots in another environment than the Bf scenario.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Not got to that point yet lol, had an absolute blast trying to learn CS.GO, I dont like to call BF because I have had 1300hrs which have mainly been happy in both 3 and 4 but just can not enjoy it atm, too many cheap deaths, too many issues not related to my performance so maybe just a break is in order. It has quite a shelf life left so no doubt return at some point just at the moment is more fun playing versus bots in another environment than the Bf scenario.


I hear ya duder....I have just been having one of those life altering patches. I think I even have to sell my rig :/


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I hear ya duder....I have just been having one of those life altering patches. I think I even have to sell my rig :/


Don't be too disheartened.
In the grand scheme of things a PC isn't expensive. Life is more important anyways. It just means you get to build a new rig later with all new hardware


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> I turned my refresh rate up to 120 from 100 on my monitor and turned off Battlelog after the game started. I didn't notice any difference, I _still_ won MVP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno...if you think it's helping you in some way, have fun and good luck but some of the best gamers I know are still playing on 60 Hz monitors. Although I don't see how it can hurt having it at 120. I think latency has a LOT more to do with how soon you're seeing your enemies than boosting your framerate but if you really believe it's making _that much_ of a difference, I'm happy for you.


I think refresh rates are like wine, cigars, audiophile equipment etc. Some people are set up to be able to perceive the difference, some people are not. The other day I had my monitor set to 60Hz (I usually have it set to 96Hz or 120Hz) and started BF4 and it was more jerky and less smooth than it normally is. Then I set it back to 96Hz and it was so much smoother.

I've also get the video hardware to make sure I stay at 96+ FPS to take advantage of the higher refresh rate. I've been spoiled and won't go back to 60Hz.

None of this has helped me get my arms around BF4 though. I was good at BF2, 2142, BF3...just can't get the hang of BF4, though I don't play as much as I did the other games.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Don't be too disheartened.
> In the grand scheme of things a PC isn't expensive. Life is more important anyways. It just means you get to build a new rig later with all new hardware


Well I need one for school so I would be sacrificing Qingu(pun much intended if you are mythology buff) for a very budget system. This is by far the most powerful computer I have ever owned and I feel like I literally never got to use it for anything. I play Hearthstone and nothing else. Still backsliding feels terrible


----------



## Ghost12

[
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Well I need one for school so I would be sacrificing Qingu(pun much intended if you are mythology buff) for a very budget system. This is by far the most powerful computer I have ever owned and I feel like I literally never got to use it for anything. I play Hearthstone and nothing else. Still backsliding feels terrible


Not important in the scheme of life, sometimes a step back is needed to move forward. Your not in an exclusive club there. Every day is a new one.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Well I need one for school so I would be sacrificing Qingu(pun much intended if you are mythology buff) for a very budget system. This is by far the most powerful computer I have ever owned and I feel like I literally never got to use it for anything. I play Hearthstone and nothing else. Still backsliding feels terrible


Hmm... sounds like a good opportunity for a good laptop









I love my desktop but there are so many opportunities where a laptop would be wonderful to have. Tech is pretty good now, you wouldn't need to backslide that much.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I think refresh rates are like wine, cigars, audiophile equipment etc. Some people are set up to be able to perceive the difference, some people are not. The other day I had my monitor set to 60Hz (I usually have it set to 96Hz or 120Hz) and started BF4 and it was more jerky and less smooth than it normally is. Then I set it back to 96Hz and it was so much smoother.
> 
> I've also get the video hardware to make sure I stay at 96+ FPS to take advantage of the higher refresh rate. I've been spoiled and won't go back to 60Hz.
> 
> None of this has helped me get my arms around BF4 though. I was good at BF2, 2142, BF3...just can't get the hang of BF4, though I don't play as much as I did the other games.


That's a nice way of saying someone's eyes or "brain tracking speed" blows.









I totally see what you're saying though. I've had folks put on my headphones and go, "Yeah...and?" Then I've had folks put them on and the next day they're asking me about which headphones and which amp. I've got one friend that cannot tell the difference between her ~128 Kbps MP3's downloaded from who knows where and my ripped FLAC collection!

I'm not surprised by your troubles w/ BF4 though. I was OK in BF2, OK in 2142, terrible in BC2, horrible in BF3, and am doing pretty well in 4. I don't know what it is, but the game is VERY different than 3. Now if only we could get:

*1. SERVER SIDE HIT DETECTION
2. 128 TICK RATE*


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I think refresh rates are like wine, cigars, audiophile equipment etc. Some people are set up to be able to perceive the difference, some people are not.


This is exactly right. All depends on how one's brain is wired related to visual perception.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> [
> Not important in the scheme of life, sometimes a step back is needed to move forward. Your not in an exclusive club there. Every day is a new one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Hmm... sounds like a good opportunity for a good laptop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my desktop but there are so many opportunities where a laptop would be wonderful to have. Tech is pretty good now, you wouldn't need to backslide that much.


Thanks fellas









I have a crappy inspiron laptop now but its shared among the house. I was thinking budget mini itx so I can travel with it easier. I already own a tablet so that kind of serves the function of a personal mobile device. HS is coming out for Android even on the phone. My worry is Watchdogs and The Witcher 3....games I actually want to play coming out that will need some horsepower.


----------



## Krazee

Kind of excited about the new maps, should be fun


----------



## Lhotse

I've been noticing some players using the Naval Strike weapon unlocks like the SW40 pistol and the SR-2 PDW for at least 2 weeks now. I'd like to know how that happened since I'm a Premium account and didn't even see them on my Unlocks until a week ago and still can't use it until I finish the Packing A Punch assignment by playing Naval Strike at least once, although I can use the AR160.









Btw, does anyone know how to unlock the 'Phantom Trainee' assignment yet ? I did the 'Phantom Prospect' by entering some code somewhere to unlock the task (I forget what, it's been a while ) and it seem's like you have to do something similar for this one too.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> I've been noticing some players using the Naval Strike weapon unlocks like the SW40 pistol and the SR-2 PDW for at least 2 weeks now. I'd like to know how that happened since I'm a Premium account and didn't even see them on my Unlocks until a week ago and still can't use it until I finish the Packing A Punch assignment by playing Naval Strike at least once, although I can use the AR160.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, does anyone know how to unlock the 'Phantom Trainee' assignment yet ? I did the 'Phantom Prospect' by entering some code somewhere to unlock the task (I forget what, it's been a while ) and it seem's like you have to do something similar for this one too.


Every time a DLC is about to come out DICE patches the weapons in. The assignments are not in battlelog and will only show up in game at the end of a match if you have done something towards completing them. Then a week or 2 later they patch in the actual battlelog assignments. Then a few weeks after that they release the actual DLC. They always do it this way on PC making the weapons (unless they require play on an actual new DLC map) unlockable immediately. I only need the SR338 from naval strike because it requires play on NS maps. For Phantom Trainee we will have to wait til Naval Strike. I'd say the info for it will be out in the 1st few days though. The community is pretty quick at figuring these things out.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I dunno what it could be in my system. I have run checks on all my RAM Sticks and slots individually, Hard drives, checked and reseated cpu cooler, tried a different PSU and RAM from a friend, completely disassembled and reassembled my internals. I still get crashes.


When it comes to BF3/4 instability, first I blame Overclocks, then I would blame system software, like video drivers. Those seem to be the biggest issues, typically. As long as you know all your hardware is solid, then, drivers or some software incompatibility is probably the next step to blame.

TotallyDubbed pointed out some good troubleshooting stuff to try as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I think refresh rates are like wine, cigars, audiophile equipment etc. Some people are set up to be able to perceive the difference, some people are not. The other day I had my monitor set to 60Hz (I usually have it set to 96Hz or 120Hz) and started BF4 and it was more jerky and less smooth than it normally is. Then I set it back to 96Hz and it was so much smoother.
> 
> I've also get the video hardware to make sure I stay at 96+ FPS to take advantage of the higher refresh rate. I've been spoiled and won't go back to 60Hz.
> 
> None of this has helped me get my arms around BF4 though. I was good at BF2, 2142, BF3...just can't get the hang of BF4, though I don't play as much as I did the other games.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice way of saying someone's eyes or "brain tracking speed" blows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally see what you're saying though. I've had folks put on my headphones and go, "Yeah...and?" Then I've had folks put them on and the next day they're asking me about which headphones and which amp. I've got one friend that cannot tell the difference between her ~128 Kbps MP3's downloaded from who knows where and my ripped FLAC collection!
> 
> I'm not surprised by your troubles w/ BF4 though. I was OK in BF2, OK in 2142, terrible in BC2, horrible in BF3, and am doing pretty well in 4. I don't know what it is, but the game is VERY different than 3. Now if only we could get:
> 
> *1. SERVER SIDE HIT DETECTION
> 2. 128 TICK RATE*
Click to expand...

Servers would explode..







although stranger things have happened. Such as Sim City going Offline. Dun Dun DUNNNNN!!


----------



## Jodiuh

I don't care!

ALSO, I WANT DEDICATED SERVER FILES SO I CAN SETUP MY OWN @ LANS!!!!

Seriously man, we are not running consoles here. There's no reason DICE can't give us what we want...accept that maybe it would increase load on servers and that would increase costs. OH HEY! WHY NOT ALLOW ANYONE TO RUN A SERVER SO THAT'S NOT AN ISSUE DICE?!?!?!!


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> They always do it this way on PC making the weapons (unless they require play on an actual new DLC map) unlockable immediately.


THAT'S MY POINT !








You have to play Naval Strike at least _once_ to unlock the SR-2 PDW and the SW40 pistol, yet some players have been already using them for _weeks_ and I have no idea how they did that. I have Premium and that's as good as it gets for early access. How did they get the guns ? and I'm not making this up, I got killed by the same guy using the SR-2 in Rogue Transmission, 3 times, _2 weeks ago !_


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> THAT'S MY POINT !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to play Naval Strike at least _once_ to unlock the SR-2 PDW and the SW40 pistol, yet some players have been already using them for _weeks_ and I have no idea how they did that. I have Premium and that's as good as it gets for early access. How did they get the guns ? and I'm not making this up, I got killed by the same guy using the SR-2 in Rogue Transmission, 3 times, _2 weeks ago !_


Nowhere in the assignment does it say that you need to play on NS to use those new weapons.

You need to own the DLC, which means all us Premium players can unlock them now.

The only NS assignment that requires gameplay on NS would be *Always Deadly* for the SR338.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> THAT'S MY POINT !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to play Naval Strike at least _once_ to unlock the SR-2 PDW and the SW40 pistol, yet some players have been already using them for _weeks_ and I have no idea how they did that. I have Premium and that's as good as it gets for early access. How did they get the guns ? and I'm not making this up, I got killed by the same guy using the SR-2 in Rogue Transmission, 3 times, _2 weeks ago !_


The only weapon that requires play on Naval Strike maps is the SR338 sniper rifle. No other assignment does. SW40 only requires 10 impact grenade kills on any map, SR2 only requires 20 attack boats destroyed on any map. I have all of them except the SR338 for that exact reason. As long as you own the DLC and Premium anyone could have unlocked them when they were 1st patched in.


----------



## tmh351

I went from about 60 fps on a laptop to as much as 199 fps.and my k/d ratio is going up.my new system is desktop witha GTX 770 4gb and the laptop only had a 670m.


----------



## ET900

hey does anyone know at what time of day on the 25th the new maps will be available for premium members? i can't find anywhere that states the actual time of day they will be released. thanks!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> hey does anyone know at what time of day on the 25th the new maps will be available for premium members? i can't find anywhere that states the actual time of day they will be released. thanks!


Try game details in origin. 10am 25/3 for me.


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Try game details in origin. 10am 25/3 for me.


ah nice. didn't know about that. thanks


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> ah nice. didn't know about that. thanks


Those times have never been right for me. Its supposed to be 10AM CET which is 5AM EST I think.


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Those times have never been right for me. Its supposed to be 10AM CET which is 5AM EST I think.


ah right. well it says 10 am for me too. i won't be about to check if it actually releases at 10am though. so i don't know if it's right


----------



## pc-illiterate

mine says 6am and im est. im sure i read somewhere they go by pst which is 4 hours behind est.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> ah right. well it says 10 am for me too. i won't be about to check if it actually releases at 10am though. so i don't know if it's right


It will say 10AM for everyone though is what I mean. But its usually 10AM CET which unless I'm mistaken is 2AM PST/5AM EST.

EDIT: Just checked mine and it did say 10AM now it says in 3 hours


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> When it comes to BF3/4 instability, first I blame Overclocks, then I would blame system software, like video drivers. Those seem to be the biggest issues, typically. As long as you know all your hardware is solid, then, drivers or some software incompatibility is probably the next step to blame.


Drivers are completely up to date. Punkbuster and Origin and game is up to date. I have a suspicion that it may be my Antec HCG 620W PSU. I am not 100% certain. I do know that I am not reaching the wattage limit on the psu, but there may be something up with it. I will be tearing down this week for a motherboard upgrade so everything will get cleaned again and reconnected. Maybe my problem will be resolved.


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> It will say 10AM for everyone though is what I mean. But its usually 10AM CET which unless I'm mistaken is 2AM PST/5AM EST.
> 
> EDIT: Just checked mine and it did say 10AM not it says in 3 hours


ah ok. well if it's cet then it doesn't make much difference to me i think. i was just hoping it'd be available at midnight







but it probably won't so i won't count on it!


----------



## Lhotse

The new AWS LMG is a beast !


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> The new AWS LMG is a beast !


you mean OP.
This is exactly what happened today: Me getting owned by using a sniper and relying on netcode. 1 kill, about 6 deaths.
I say exactly this in the chat: 'got god sake this game is so god damn broken! It's all about spraying bullets towards enemies, like with an AWS'
A few laugh and agree.
I say to myself: I bet I can go incredibly positive with an AWS, using no skill.
Whip out the AWS, finish the round with over 12k points on the leaderboard, first overall, and over 35kills with about 2-1 k/d lmao


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> The new AWS LMG is a beast !


OP but I think it gives balance cause honestly the support class is worthless.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> OP but I think it gives balance cause honestly the support class is worthless.


bro, do you even c4!?


----------



## jdstock76

I meant to add more to my previous post but I can't edit.

Mortar is broken. It's completely pointless to use. 1 kill in 100 shots fired. Dumb.

With the net code as broken as it is who can seriously love long enough to even need ammo?! So ya... AWS gives balance and use for the class.

Except now no one is ever a medic. ;-(


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> OP but I think it gives balance cause honestly the support class is worthless.
> 
> 
> 
> bro, do you even c4!?
Click to expand...

Nope.


----------



## lombardsoup

Pssh if its not a handgun I don't care. GIMME MORE REVOLVERS


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> you mean OP.
> This is exactly what happened today: Me getting owned by using a sniper and relying on netcode. 1 kill, about 6 deaths.
> I say exactly this in the chat: 'got god sake this game is so god damn broken! It's all about spraying bullets towards enemies, like with an AWS'
> A few laugh and agree.
> I say to myself: I bet I can go incredibly positive with an AWS, using no skill.
> Whip out the AWS, finish the round with over 12k points on the leaderboard, first overall, and over 35kills with about 2-1 k/d lmao


This gun is definitely going to get nerfed ! When I first started using it, it had a 400 round drum magazine and 400 round spare magazine ! No, that's not a typo, I said FOUR HUNDRED.








Today it's just 200.








Seriously, it's a 'wrecking ball'. Put it on a bipod or with an angled grip/muzzle brake, it's still mad overpowered. I'm gonna fit it with a silencer/ stubby grip/ Prisma 3.4 scope and use it as an 'assault rifle' for as long as I can get away with it.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> This gun is definitely going to get nerfed ! When I first started using it, it had a 400 round drum magazine and 400 round spare magazine ! No, that's not a typo, I said FOUR HUNDRED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today it's just 200.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, it's a 'wrecking ball'. Put it on a bipod or with an angled grip/muzzle brake, it's still mad overpowered. I'm gonna fit it with a silencer/ stubby grip and use it as an 'assault rifle' for as long as I can get away with it.


I made this video about 3 hours after the Naval Strike weapons were patched in. It never had a 400 round mag. I just double checked that it hadn't been changed recently. Its been 99+1 capacity since the day it was patched in.

http://forum.symthic.com/battlefield-4-general-discussion/7164-preliminary-naval-strike-weapon-stats/


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I made this video about 3 hours after the Naval Strike weapons were patched in. It never had a 400 round mag.


I believe you, I think it was bugged. I wish I had taken a screenshot. I swear...when I used it yesterday, it gave me a 400 round capacity and I used it for an entire game. Then today it fluctuates betweem a 100 and 200 round capacity. I don't know why. Hell, I don't even know what the capacity for this thing is supposed to be, it keeps changing ! My M249 has a 200 belt, I know that.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Mortar is broken. It's completely pointless to use. 1 kill in 100 shots fired. Dumb.
> 
> Except now no one is ever a medic. ;-(


What ?! Dude, I got votekicked off a server once when I was at 37 - 0 k/d after going 53 - 0 the previous game with a mortar ! (what a bunch of wussies) I don't even use it anymore after I racked up like 1300 kills with it because it was boring and I'm not sure what game you're playing but I see no shortage of people playing assault/medic including myself.


----------



## Jodiuh

How unlock I gun AWS~support/LMG me?!









Sweet! BL recommends friends now! I just added...bangerin? I liked his emblem. It also recommended Lhotse, but I didn't like his emblem, so I didn't add him.


----------



## lombardsoup

Water based combat

Supersoakers? Rubber duckies? INTENSE IN THE BATHTUB ACTION, GET HYPED


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> It also recommended Lhotse, but I didn't like his emblem, so I didn't add him.


Where is the Lhotse Luv ?









Hey, does anyone know how to screenshot Battlelog ? I have fraps but obviously it won't work.


----------



## Jodiuh

1. Hit the windows key with your left ring finger.
2. Start typing, "snipping..."
3. Boom goes the dynamite.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> 1. Hit the windows key with your left ring finger.
> 2. Start typing, "snipping..."
> 3. Boom goes the dynamite.


Thanks !









Another day at the office... *yawn*









http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/Capture_zps5aa469c9.png.html


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I meant to add more to my previous post but I can't edit.
> 
> Mortar is broken. It's completely pointless to use. 1 kill in 100 shots fired. Dumb.
> 
> With the net code as broken as it is who can seriously love long enough to even need ammo?! So ya... AWS gives balance and use for the class.
> 
> Except now no one is ever a medic. ;-(


it's a mortar, not a nuclear bomb! It takes some precision.


----------



## RexKobra

I recently switched from conquest/rush mode to domination and am loving it. I have about 78 stars in conquest and 29 in Rush, but I can no longer play them as most of the servers I play on are imbalanced. It seems like BF4 players are getting dumber by the day. I see guys running by cap points and Mcoms for no apparent reason. I won't go near these modes unless I'm playing with some good squad mates.

Domination on the other hand can be imbalanced, but at the very least I can help to turn the tide of battle by racking up kills.

I was in the zone last night:


----------



## Jodiuh

Nice games Rex & Lhot!

What's this domination you speak of. I was only aware of Conquest Live?


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Nice games Rex & Lhot!
> 
> What's this domination you speak of. I was only aware of Conquest Live?


It's like a cross between Conquest and Team Deathmatch. It's a smaller TDM map(about the size of the area that would surround one flag in Conquest) with 3 flags instead of one and you play it the same way would Conquest except the spawns are random like TDM and the ticket counts tend to be around 600-800. It's huge fun and I enjoy it sometimes. There's a few 'pistol/knife/no explosives only' servers that use the format and it works best like that with the limited range of the pistols making it more fun. Look on my favorites page in Battlelog. There's a couple listed I play occasionally.


----------



## Jodiuh

I'm torn. On the one hand you just unjudgementally faq'd me like a boss. On the other hand, I set u up to just rip into me. You took the high road. I'm not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## Jodiuh

LOOK @ THE TITLE OF THE ARTICLE!!! TRICKSTERS!!!


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I'm torn. On the one hand you just unjudgementally faq'd me like a boss. On the other hand, I set u up to just rip into me. You took the high road. I'm not sure how I feel about that.


I think you're reading way too much into it. I have no way of knowing what you know and don't, so I was just trying to be helpful is all.


----------



## th3illusiveman

PC gamers take a back seat again while console gamers get priority. Gotta love DICE....







Last time i buy Premium from these guys. Their incompetence grows more apparent every month...


----------



## Lhotse

I'd rather they delay it and fix it rather than play a borked release. It's just DLC so it's not like we have nothing else to play until then.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> I'd rather they delay it and fix it rather than play a borked release. It's just DLC so it's not like we have nothing else to play until then.


I'm with this guy!


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> I'd rather they delay it and fix it rather than play a borked release. It's just DLC so it's not like we have nothing else to play until then.


You are making the assumption that they are actually going to fix it. So far their record in that regard is less than stellar.


----------



## amay200

I killed someone by shooting through 2 walls today. If I wasn't in the middle of a firefight I would have apologized. There was no satisfaction from that kill...

only the urge to take a shower


----------



## daguardian

Thanks for the news Jodiuh, shame it wasn't good.
Quote:


> Battlefield 4 Naval Strike on PC that will address the issue of Tablet Commander not working correctly


No mention of the game-killing, Kill-Cam bug and/or fix.... but wait, delay for a tablet commander bug -only bug I found on tablet in Commander was the Oman map reversed...Oh DICE _never failing to disappoint a PC player since BC2._


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You are making the assumption that they are actually going to fix it. So far their record in that regard is less than stellar.


The delay is going to cost them money, as well as delay how long they have to wait until the sales revenue starts coming in, so whatever it is must be bad enough for them to delay it at all which means I definitely want them to at least work on whatever it is between now and then.


----------



## Sadmoto

Just another reminder to never give them a penny again.

honestly the dlc shouldn't be out yet.
its utterly stupid they are trying to rush out the dlc, after trying to rush the game out and failing.
They seriously don't learn...


----------



## Jodiuh

It certainly does seem a little fast. 60% of the DLC out 5 months? Add in the clearly unfinished game and it's looking bleak for PC.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I'm torn. On the one hand you just unjudgementally faq'd me like a boss. On the other hand, I set u up to just rip into me. You took the high road. I'm not sure how I feel about that.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're reading way too much into it. I have no way of knowing what you know and don't, so I was just trying to be helpful is all.
Click to expand...

I meant that as a compliment. As in, "Thanks for not calling me a n00b for being completely oblivious to a major game mode."

And of course, faq'd ~ done explained well!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amay200*
> 
> I killed someone by shooting through 2 walls today. If I wasn't in the middle of a firefight I would have apologized. There was no satisfaction from that kill...
> 
> only the urge to take a shower


HAHAHHAHAHAHAH! Roll...rrrr.....rrrrolll...RRROLLL on the floor....hahaha...peanut.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> It certainly does seem a little fast. 60% of the DLC out 5 months? Add in the clearly unfinished game and it's looking bleak for PC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I meant that as a compliment. As in, "Thanks for not calling me a n00b for being completely oblivious to a major game mode."
> 
> And of course, faq'd ~ done explained well!
> HAHAHHAHAHAHAH! Roll...rrrr.....rrrrolll...RRROLLL on the floor....hahaha...peanut.


Next time you see me online hop into the game. We will have a great time destroying the enemy. Domination is great as you don't have to worry vehicle's and can focus on infantry gunplay. Its also a great way to level up your weapons and unlock attachments.

Lately I have been using the AEK silenced with an Ergro grip. Let me tell you, in close quarters the gun is incredible. I run silencers on all my weapons and it really helps when you flank the enemy. Its hilarious to watch the enemy dash and dive for cover because they can't tell where the gunfire is coming from. I maxxed out the gun on Saturday and Sunday, over 1000 kills with it, at a rate of about 2.5 kills per minute.


----------



## Jodiuh

Wait...no...vehicles? So it's COD? Hmmm...I don't know about that guys...


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Wait...no...vehicles? So it's COD? Hmmm...I don't know about that guys...


Nah. cod has better netcode, never ever understand why anyone would play infantry only on small maps in this game (ala domination/tdm). Several £10 shooters available are better games for that.


----------



## Jodiuh

HIGH FIVR Ghost12!

I ALMOST took a dig @ the tickyity-tick-ticked-client-side-netrape, but took the high road. Glad you didn't!









BF4 has always been about the vehicles for me. Only Halo PC had some good toys to play with. Take away the vehicles and I may as well learn how to play Q3, CS:GO, Ghosts, or Titanfall. They don't have vehicles, so there's more focus on infantry combat.

I will try some Dom Rex and Lahot, but I just don't think it's going to be for me. The whole, "Get shot here, but wait, I'm not here, why did I die? What is going on?" kinda sorta RUINS the experience for me. It's just...WRONG. No other game has EVER caused as much frustration as BF4. In fact, I'm glad NS was delayed. I quit!









*clicks uninstall*


----------



## zlatan1985

well thats just great - the whole usp of premium is to get the maps two weeks early - now they already messed us up with xbox one getting second strike months before us - now this

really they need to make some exclusive pc only free dlc map to make it up to us pc players.

The way this game has been launched and supported with each patch bringing back bugs that were patched before is a joke.

This is the same Dice that said they would never charge for dlc

seems to me that the more money they make off us the less support the game gets. we are just turning into a cash cow like cod releasing the same game over and over.

rant over.

i was looking forward to naval strike - boats are one of the few new things in bf4 that is a good step vs bf3


----------



## EVILNOK

I'm in total agreement that BF4 was released too early but right now I feel there is just no pleasing a lot of gamers. No matter what they do they can't win. Release NS strike now with bugs- people are going to cry "fix the game GG DICE " etc. Delay it to fix the bugs " GG DICE you suck lawl".







I'm at least glad they are fixing buggy content before releasing it. Isn't that what we all wanted? You know when NS hits almost everyone complaining about quitting, uninstalling etc will be right there playing it,


----------



## keiko1

Ive heard from an insider at dice , dinosaur mode dlc on pc will be free for all the pc related issues , only problem being its complete b*****t like dices excuses for the game since launch !


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I'm in total agreement that BF4 was released too early but right now I feel there is just no pleasing a lot of gamers. No matter what they do they can't win. Release NS strike now with bugs- people are going to cry "fix the game GG DICE " etc. Delay it to fix the bugs " GG DICE you suck lawl".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at least glad they are fixing buggy content before releasing it. Isn't that what we all wanted? You know when NS hits almost everyone complaining about quitting, uninstalling etc will be right there playing it,


Only delaying piling rubbish on rubbish, obviously the delay is due to bugs found or something game breaking but the game is less than perfect to begin with, would it be a novel idea to fix the base game before having to fix dlc?. Just a thought.


----------



## Jodiuh

While I do agree w/ zlatan1985, I do see other options EVILNOK...

1. They could straight up come right out and say, "We're fixing the net code." <---Not a soft engi, no clue if something like this can be done.
2. Refund users partially for the game and premium.
3. PLEDGE to work on BF4 for 3~4 years, adding content for free after the last premium pack.
4. BF5 is free.










@ Ghost12:
It's a money grab bro. You KNOW this...MANNNNN!


----------



## zlatan1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I'm in total agreement that BF4 was released too early but right now I feel there is just no pleasing a lot of gamers. No matter what they do they can't win. Release NS strike now with bugs- people are going to cry "fix the game GG DICE " etc. Delay it to fix the bugs " GG DICE you suck lawl".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at least glad they are fixing buggy content before releasing it. Isn't that what we all wanted? You know when NS hits almost everyone complaining about quitting, uninstalling etc will be right there playing it,


very true but people who have paid $100 on a game, they want it to work. its not like they didn't have time to make this game.
i remember reading that battlefield was developed on the pc and ported to consoles -
now they can release the console version and not the pc -
so i guess they have flipped it and we are getting the port of the game

but yes i will keep playing


----------



## Jodiuh

Haha, so nice to chat w/ you guys on the other side of the pond while these other losers waste their life away sleeping. You'll sleep when you're dead!


----------



## zlatan1985

and we were told in december that all dlc was on hold until issues with the game were fixed, they didnt keep to that

looking on dice twitter they are mostly working on other games and public relations work in the community......


----------



## jdstock76

So to keep from to read they all the BS NS is delayed? When is it projected to release?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> While I do agree w/ zlatan1985, I do see other options EVILNOK...
> 
> 1. They could straight up come right out and say, "We're fixing the net code." <---Not a soft engi, no clue if something like this can be done.
> 2. Refund users partially for the game and premium.
> 3. PLEDGE to work on BF4 for 3~4 years, adding content for free after the last premium pack.
> 4. BF5 is free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Ghost12:
> It's a money grab bro. You KNOW this...MANNNNN!


The netcode has always been crap in battlefield. Not sure what everyone expects really. They did offer refunds for anyone within 1 month of purchase I believe the time limit was. So there were options people just chose to complain instead of get their refund in a lot of cases. As far as pledging to work on BF4 3-4 years they never said they were going to stop working on it so I don't really see a problem there at the moment. Simple solution like I said in BF3 when everyone was complaining when it was released. Vote with your wallets. I said during BF3 I wouldn't buy premium for it, buy BF4 or premium for it. Which is kind of funny because I didn't. Never bought anything past close quarters in BF3 and I skipped BF4 until receiving it and premium as a holiday gift. Honestly though I have over 500 hours in this game and I've had a blast with it. If I didn't I would have stopped playing. I'm not going to devote time to something if I hate it so much even if I have spent $110 on it. Just my


----------



## Jodiuh

IIRC, UT2K4's tick rate wasn't anything special, right? 20 maybe? Which is @ fault more?

1. The 10 tick rate?
2. The client side hit detection?


----------



## Krazee

So glad Reaper of Souls is out. And they just found out there was an issue on the day of release? Yeah ok


----------



## zlatan1985

some guy put on youtube the reason why the netcode / hit detection is so bad - they just need to increase the tick rate.. but in reality im no expert so no idea how hard that would be.

i have to be honest - since i upgraded my gpu im enjoying the game alot more. feels a whole lot better, but its never nice being killed after you passed shot blocking wall 1 second before....


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> IIRC, UT2K4's tick rate wasn't anything special, right? 20 maybe? Which is @ fault more?
> 
> 1. The 10 tick rate?
> 2. The client side hit detection?


Yeah but you're comparing BF4 with 64 player servers with tons of things going on to a 10 year old game. Like I said earlier, BF's netcode has never been great. I'm not sure why BF4's netcode was that big of a surprise to people.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlatan1985*
> 
> some guy put on youtube the reason why the netcode / hit detection is so bad - they just need to increase the tick rate.. but in reality im no expert so no idea how hard that would be.
> 
> i have to be honest - since i upgraded my gpu im enjoying the game alot more. feels a whole lot better, but its never nice being killed after you passed shot blocking wall 1 second before....


It isn't just as easy as increasing the tick rate though. They have contracts with Sony and Microsoft that says the game has to be within certain parameters across all the platforms so everyone has a playable experience.


----------



## Ghost12

Saying all battlefield games have bad net code has some truth to it, that should not make it acceptable that every new one is the same though, they go to so much trouble to innovate and push the envelope but the core mechanics are broken. Basics like character sync, broken kill cams, etc etc etc. It is just a continuous cycle of mistakes or slap dash quality control. Throughout the life of the game is supposed to improve with the patching but this games often gets worse until more band aid is applied.

Bf3 had less than ideal net code but is on another level to this game. I honestly at this point do not see the game being fixed in the main areas of concern, it remains to be seen if my prediction is accurate.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I'm not sure why BF4's netcode was that big of a surprise to people.


Cause it was a glaring problem in BF3 and I'm an optimist?


----------



## The-racer

The 10Hz tickrate on PC is a direct copy from the Xbox Version gamecode.

In the Microsoft TLR for the Xbox 360 and the Xbone , it states that a person with 300Ms latency should be able to play.
Therefore , if they wish to up the tickrate (across pplatfroms) , the ENTIRE code needs to be rewritten.

Allot of people are talking about a 50Hz tickrate would suck up too mutch bandwith ,
numerous YT video's have stated that this isn't the fact.

On a 64Man conquest map (not conquest large) ; the download/upload never exceeds 120Kb/sec.
Even someone tethering should be able to get those kind of speeds.

My personal thought?
I'm having allot of fun with this game , especcially in a squad where EVERYONE plays with a mic.
The "occasional" trade-off kill , being killed "behind a wall , ...
That doesn't matter to me.
I'm having allot of fun!
And the game was stable since Beta.

PS : for you guy's complaining about this , it's the tickrate.
DICE is never going to change this issue , because the entire code will need to be redone.
Everything in the frostbite engine works this way (Need for speed Rivals).
Stop playing the game , or LEARN to have fun.
Buy a decent headphone setup and start playing with friends , or find a clan.
It's sooo mutch more fun.
And you will be lilke me "Oh , trade-off kill , no biggie"
Instead of "OOOOHHH MYYY GOOOOODDDD , THAT TICKRATE!!!!! ***** YOU DICE!!!!!"

Or am i just getting old?


----------



## zlatan1985

they just seem to be rushing this game out, i read that dice LA will do the last dlc so we can hope it picks up. but by the looks we will get 12months out of this game and not the nearly 2 years we got off bf3.

and 300Ms latency !

i can join american servers and be around 100Ms and im on old copper wire phone line, i could probably join an Australian server at 300Ms.

they really do need to get with the times in the back end workings of these games, we are not on dial up anymore...

i do think however alot of us myself included had to high expectations of bf4 - but even so we are being let down.

a double xp weekend or gun attachment to say sorry wont do anymore, we have done that....


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> ***snippity-snip***


Dude...I thought I was happy. Wow, just wow. Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!































edit: well, that didn't work out too well.








edit2: Been listening to this all night long!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTSU8MDDgzY&feature=kp


----------



## Krazee

I woke up extra early to download the expansion and to get a round in before work. Thanks Dice, I hope you die a terrible death.


----------



## Jodiuh

HAHA!


----------



## SLADEizGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I woke up extra early to download the expansion and to get a round in before work. Thanks Dice, I hope you die a terrible death.


Same here. Shame on YOU DICE...SHAME on YOU.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlatan1985*
> 
> they just seem to be rushing this game out, i read that dice LA will do the last dlc so we can hope it picks up. but by the looks we will get 12months out of this game and not the nearly 2 years we got off bf3.
> 
> and 300Ms latency !
> 
> i can join american servers and be around 100Ms and im on old copper wire phone line, i could probably join an Australian server at 300Ms.
> 
> they really do need to get with the times in the back end workings of these games, we are not on dial up anymore...
> 
> *i do think however alot of us myself included had to high expectations of bf4 - but even so we are being let down.
> *
> a double xp weekend or gun attachment to say sorry wont do anymore, we have done that....


You were pumped mis-information. Remember the bold statements regards the E-sports potential of this game, regards the new innovative features and the like, well what was promised, sold then delivered was nothing like what it said in the promos. Full stop.

I have played for over 400hrs and agree fun can be had with friends and is the way to play, causually and for fun. That does not detract nor should compensate for the poor state of the game. It is a first person shooter set in a semi competitive multiplayer environment and it fails in the core mechanics and bare basics.


----------



## lombardsoup

...seems I bought premium to wait a few weeks while consoles get Naval Stroke (not a typo) first, because that's exactly what's going to happen. You don't announce a release date then go OOPS SORRY GOTTA FIX IT LOL SOON

edit: ok dafuq is this, I'm confused.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Hell it probably reintroduced the sound loop crash. Way to discover it so late&#8230;but I still think it's really too early for 60% of the DLC anyway even if the base game didn't have so many fundamental problems still.

And yeah there are servers that appears populated&#8230;that doesn't _necessarily_ mean people are actually playing.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> IIRC, UT2K4's tick rate wasn't anything special, right? 20 maybe?


It was not 64 player either...









Compare a BF4 large conquest map to a UT map, and all the added vehicles (land, air and sea), and you'll find you can't really compare the two.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> LOOK @ THE TITLE OF THE ARTICLE!!! TRICKSTERS!!!


Well, I guess this explains my inability to update the game this morning...
















Diceturds...


----------



## lombardsoup

PC update confirmed for April 1st


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> PC update confirmed for April 1st


like they only need 6 days to fix it, sure...


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So after waiting months to play this game I finally gave it another go......still cannot play consistently. I thought they would have fixed the game by now?


----------



## the9quad

In the good old days of yor, you adjusted to your ping, now the game does. Whose fault is this, people playing where they shouldn't (if your out of country go play in your own country) or with internet connections that suck and whining and bashing that type of netcode. Now we have this abomination that is lag compensation that ruins the experience for everyone. In short, if your not playing in your home country servers your essentially to blame but it makes no difference now because lag compensation is apparently here to stay, so play where you want, but realize your the original source of the issue, and the "fix" is what causes this crap..

btw that's my opinion not really based on any facts or anything just my hatred of lag compensation and people with crazy 200+ pings from other countries playing on servers where everyone else has a 50 or less ping.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> PC update confirmed for April 1st


Oh...Aprils Fools Day huh?

The fools are us.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> PC update confirmed for April 1st


Boooooooooooo! You had me searching! Wrong man, just wrong.


----------



## jdstock76

You know it's funny reading all the same dribble across 4 different forums this morning. I get that everyone's upset. I do. But honestly the only way this will stop is if no one bought EA games. And that is never going to happen. Y'all say you won't but in all honesty you will. Guaranteed.

Me, I vote with my dollars so I waited till everything was half off. Ya I still purchased the game but at least they didn't get the $160 people paid at launch. LoL


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> In the good old days of yor, you adjusted to your ping, now the game does. Whose fault is this, people playing where they shouldn't (if your out of country go play in your own country) or with internet connections that suck and whining and bashing that type of netcode. Now we have this abomination that is lag compensation that ruins the experience for everyone. In short, if your not playing in your home country servers your essentially to blame but it makes no difference now because lag compensation is apparently here to stay, so play where you want, but realize your the original source of the issue, and the "fix" is what causes this crap..
> 
> btw that's my opinion not really based on any facts or anything just my hatred of lag compensation and people with crazy 200+ pings from other countries playing on servers where everyone else has a 50 or less ping.


Lag compensation comes from the games being made for console, imo.


----------



## keikei

What is up with the last minute delay?!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> like they only need 6 days to fix it, sure...


They need 6 days to make sure it does not crash to desktop every 30 minutes. Two or three times a day is perfectly acceptable...


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> You know it's funny reading all the same dribble across 4 different forums this morning. I get that everyone's upset. I do. But honestly the only way this will stop is if no one bought EA games. And that is never going to happen. Y'all say you won't but in all honesty you will. Guaranteed.
> 
> Me, I vote with my dollars so I waited till everything was half off. Ya I still purchased the game but at least they didn't get the $160 people paid at launch. LoL


That's why I said "the fools are us". I still would rather it wait especially if it means it will be better quality but this still blows how it went down. The maps looks really good and I know I will likely be playing this DLC for some time going forward but still...


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah I waited till origin put it on sale before I bought it for my PC, didn't feel like paying soo much since I already have a copy for my PS4


----------



## EVILNOK

Does anyone else find it a bit hypocritical that everyone was like "They should have pushed back BF4 til it was ready instead of releasing it like it was" and are now mad because Naval Strike is delayed to fix bugs? I mean I'd have liked to drive a hovercraft today too but I'd rather them delay it and fix the bugs than to go ahead and push it out. All you guys saying GG Dice and whining about the delay, the alternative is have it released with bugs. You guys prefer that? In a perfect world it would have been ready today with no bugs on time but things happen. The community has spoken out against them releasing buggy content and now they listen and delay something to fix bugs and everyone loses their minds.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Does anyone else find it a bit hypocritical that everyone was like "They should have pushed back BF4 til it was ready instead of releasing it like it was" and are now mad because Naval Strike is delayed to fix bugs? I mean I'd have liked to drive a hovercraft today too but I'd rather them delay it and fix the bugs than to go ahead and push it out. All you guys saying GG Dice and whining about the delay, the alternative is have it released with bugs. You guys prefer that? In a perfect world it would have been ready today with no bugs on time but things happen. The community has spoken out against them releasing buggy content and now they listen and delay something to fix bugs and everyone loses their minds.


Shouldn't the bugs be fixed BEFORE you put out a release date? This is laziness on the part of EA DICE. I guess I'm a Premium beta tester.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Shouldn't the bugs be fixed BEFORE you put out a release date? This is laziness on the part of EA DICE. I guess I'm a Premium beta tester.


That isn't the way it works for any game


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> That isn't the way it works for any game


At least in 2014. I guess I'll hide away my old fashioned expectations of a finished product, as eternal beta testing is indeed the norm.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> They need 6 days to make sure it does not crash to desktop every 30 minutes. Two or three times a day is perfectly acceptable...


Lol! Funny, sad, and true all at the same time. A golden battlepack would make my pain hurt less though.

*I didnt see an apology for DICE. Do you guys think they forgot?


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Lol! Funny, sad, and true all at the same time. A golden battlepack would make my pain hurt less though.
> 
> *I didnt see an apology for DICE. Do you guys think they forgot?


We're sorry, here's a free scope for a pistol you can already earn during normal gameplay BUY DLC BUY BUY BUY

Honestly I don't think they give a damn either way. They already have our money, no need to seriously commit anymore I guess.


----------



## Kuivamaa

On the netcode issue, I'd like DICE to adopt Titanfall's killcam where you basically witness your death from the point of view of your killer. Dying behind cover would probably be easier to swallow if a few seconds afterwards you could see that you were perfectly within the enemy's sight.


----------



## daguardian

^^Now that is what I thought the killcam was always going to be, not an "after your dead cam"


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> At least in 2014. I guess I'll hide away my old fashioned expectations of a finished product, as eternal beta testing is indeed the norm.


Its never worked that way. If it had there wouldn't be need for patches.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> ^^Now that is what I thought the killcam was always going to be, not an "after your dead cam"


I'd be happy without the killcam tbh.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> They need 6 days to make sure it does not crash to desktop every 30 minutes. Two or three times a day is perfectly acceptable...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! Funny, sad, and true all at the same time. A golden battlepack would make my pain hurt less though.
> 
> *I didnt see an apology for DICE. Do you guys think they forgot?
Click to expand...

Except Golden BP are garbage just like the rest are garbage. I truly dislike the Battlepack system.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Its never worked that way. If it had there wouldn't be need for patches.


And this lackadaisical attitude is why I'm spending less and less on games each year. I need a different hobby.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> And this lackadaisical attitude is why I'm spending less and less on games each year. I need a different hobby.


Its being realistic. More people do need to vote with their wallet if they aren't happy with something. Its 100% more effective than whining constantly about it.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Its being realistic. More people do need to vote with their wallet if they aren't happy with something. Its 100% more effective than whining constantly about it.


Last EA game I'm buying, I can't take it anymore. I passed up Titanfall and any other recent EA games.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I woke up extra early to download the expansion and to get a round in before work. Thanks Dice, I hope you die a terrible death.


How does that saying go? "Expect the unexpected to be disappointed"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> like they only need 6 days to fix it, sure...
> 
> 
> 
> They need 6 days to make sure it does not crash to desktop every 30 minutes. Two or three times a day is perfectly acceptable...
Click to expand...

lol









Yep, DICE are in a no-win situation now with this game. Even if they fixed all the huge bugs and made netcode much better, the people's reaction would be, "Took you long enough" or "1 year to late".


----------



## pc-illiterate

i was so looking forward to titanfall. then came bf4. im not a fan of cod so titanfall just didnt do it for me. if it had been the new game for me, i wouldnt have given ea any monies for it. im not even buying need for speed games and they are my favorite racing games. nhl games? nah. nfl? nah. sadly im thinking of selling my rig and buying a tablet. afterall, i believe insurgency can run on my phone.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> I passed up Titanfall


Me too though mainly because it looks and sounds like it kinda sucks.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> i was so looking forward to titanfall. then came bf4. im not a fan of cod so titanfall just didnt do it for me. if it had been the new game for me, i wouldnt have given ea any monies for it. im not even buying need for speed games and they are my favorite racing games. nhl games? nah. nfl? nah. sadly im thinking of selling my rig and buying a tablet. afterall, i believe insurgency can run on my phone.


Nah man you need useless BF4 commander apps for your phone, while the game still has problems! Forget doing things right the first time, that's for old people.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I'd be happy without the killcam tbh.


Oh most definitely, BF never had a killcam, was better without -that's how I prefer it, but, when there was talk of it coming in, I imagined it would be a replay of your killers shot, not what we have now.

I wish they would say -"hey we can't fix the killcam so it will be permanently disabled"


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> i was so looking forward to titanfall. then came bf4. im not a fan of cod so titanfall just didnt do it for me. if it had been the new game for me, i wouldnt have given ea any monies for it. im not even buying need for speed games and they are my favorite racing games. nhl games? nah. nfl? nah. sadly im thinking of selling my rig and buying a tablet. afterall, i believe insurgency can run on my phone.


I love Insurgency!!!!


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Its being realistic. *More people do need to vote with their wallet* if they aren't happy with something. Its 100% more effective than whining constantly about it.


This.
That is going the be the ONLY way they will ever change their hipster-like ways and bad business they do.

I honestly wouldn't of bought bf4+premium, but I feel for the hype, and because I played so much bf3, I assumed I'd do the same with bf4.
Have I had some fun? yea. But for how many headaches this game has given me from glitches and bugs alone, I would of never given them a penny if I knew bf4 was going to flop this badly, I won't be paying for bf5

I wish I just put that 60 to arma3 instead (my only reason for not doing so is because they STILL haven't coded the game to be multit-hreaded instead of 1 core for assets. 1 core for ai. 1 core for blah 1 core of background stuff, which I find utterly negligent when you see the CPUs that are out today, I would figure its almost common sense to have already done this, but here we are with $500 cpus running this game at 30fps avg because of how the loads are programmed to the cpu.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> This.
> That is going the be the ONLY way they will ever change their hipster-like ways and bad business they do.
> 
> I honestly wouldn't of bought bf4+premium, but I feel for the hype, and because I played so much bf3, I assumed I'd do the same with bf4.
> Have I had some fun? yea. But for how many headaches this game has given me from glitches and bugs alone, I would of never given them a penny if I knew bf4 was going to flop this badly, I won't be paying for bf5
> 
> I wish I just put that 60 to arma3 instead (my only reason for not doing so is because they STILL haven't coded the game to be multit-hreaded instead of 1 core for assets. 1 core for ai. 1 core for blah 1 core of background stuff, which I find utterly negligent when you see the CPUs that are out today, I would figure its almost common sense to have already done this, but here we are with $500 cpus running this game at 30fps avg because of how the loads are programmed to the cpu.


You know damn well BF5 is already being worked on so they can push this same BS all over again. Mo' money, no problems, they're not going to stop...but I am.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> You know damn well BF5 is already being worked on so they can push this same BS all over again. Mo' money, no problems, they're not going to stop...but I am.


You'll see the new star wars battlefront and cave and buy it, just like we all will.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> You'll see the new star wars battlefront and cave and buy it, just like we all will.


Laughed my drink all over my keyboard. Thank you sir, may I have another?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> You'll see the new star wars battlefront and cave and buy it, just like we all will.


Not necessarily; I didn't cave and buy Ghosts like a lot of people did...


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Well that's easier to do when it's a COD game.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Not necessarily; I didn't cave and buy Ghosts like a lot of people did...


Ewww. I did that back in the Modern Warfare 2 days. Never again, had to go to confession for that one.


----------



## coelacanth

I like BF4. It's got a few problems but I'd rather have fun with those problems than not be able to play the game.

Still nothing compares to 2142 in terms of gameplay. Commander with mic + squads with mics...magic!


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> You know damn well BF5 is already being worked on so they can push this same BS all over again. Mo' money, no problems, they're not going to stop...but I am.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll see the new star wars battlefront and cave and buy it, just like we all will.
Click to expand...

Damn you man! You are probably right. Damn you! LoL


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Lol! Funny, sad, and true all at the same time. *A golden battlepack would make my pain hurt less though.*


No, 7 Gold packs, 1 for each delayed day, *AND* Double XP until the DLC is released on PC.

ALL THAT would make me feel a bit better about this fiasco.


----------



## Sheyster

So I wonder if the April 1 release date is actually an April Fool's Day joke? Guess we'll find out in a week...


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> No, 7 Gold packs, 1 for each delayed day, *AND* Double XP until the DLC is released on PC. THAT would make me feel a bit better about this fiasco.


Free DLC and a refund on premium costs to make up for all the lies and BS would be nice! Then I look at the letters E and A, and realize I'm just daydreaming.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Free DLC and a refund on premium costs to make up for all the lies and BS would be nice! Then I look at the letters E and A, and realize I'm just daydreaming.


While we're talking about this, I want credit for the 500,000 or so points I've lost due to crashing/freezing/asshat-ery since October of last year.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> While we're talking about this, I want credit for the 500,000 or so points I've lost due to crashing/freezing/asshat-ery since October of last year.


lol you'll be lucky to get another free scope


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> It certainly does seem a little fast. 60% of the DLC out 5 months? Add in the clearly unfinished game and it's looking bleak for PC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I meant that as a compliment. As in, "Thanks for not calling me a n00b for being completely oblivious to a major game mode."
> 
> And of course, faq'd ~ done explained well!


Don't feel bad. It took me until Colonel 90 to realize that you actually have to _activate_ the XP boost that you get in the Battlepacks to use them ! All that time I thought they activated as soon as you opened the Battlepack ! Now _that's_ a 'noob move'.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> While we're talking about this, I want credit for the 500,000 or so points I've lost due to crashing/freezing/asshat-ery since October of last year.


500,000 ? That's nothing. I need that much XP just to promote from Brig Gen 113 to 114 and it was 425,000 XP to promote from 112 to 113, so I'm guessing as this rate I'll need 1,000,000 XP to go from 119 to 120.


----------



## Sin100

Really bizarre. I was having such bad issues with this game I could not even load a game. It would take me usually 30-60 mins to actually successfully get past the loading screen to play a game, it was so frustrating I stopped trying to play it and left it for a few months. As I got the game for free with my graphics card it's not like I could take it back or anything. I just recently bought an SSD, which is amazing compared to my old HDD. I installed my OS (same as before), installed my graphics drivers (same as before) and installed a fresh copy of BF4, and now I have absolutely no problems at all playing this game. No crashes to desktop, no random windowed mode screen, no sitting at the waiting screen for literally 10 mins (only to be booted out), now it loads in seconds.

Did EA make it game so it is only playable on SSD's or something? Very strange. I am glad I can now play this though as it is an amazing game despite all the issues surrounding the loading of the game.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> 500,000 ? That's nothing. I need that much XP just to promote from Brig Gen 113 to 114 and it was 425,000 XP to promote from 112 to 113, so I'm I'm guessing as this rate I'll need 1,000,000 XP to go from 119 to 120.


I'm at about halfway through the 114 rank, and it's just over 500,000 points to get to the next rank. I think 119 to 120 is 600,000 points.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You are making the assumption that they are actually going to fix it. So far their record in that regard is less than stellar.


lmaaaaaao, so right


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin100*
> 
> Really bizarre. I was having such bad issues with this game I could not even load a game. It would take me usually 30-60 mins to actually successfully get past the loading screen to play a game, it was so frustrating I stopped trying to play it and left it for a few months. As I got the game for free with my graphics card it's not like I could take it back or anything. I just recently bought an SSD, which is amazing compared to my old HDD. I installed my OS (same as before), installed my graphics drivers (same as before) and installed a fresh copy of BF4, and now I have absolutely no problems at all playing this game. No crashes to desktop, no random windowed mode screen, no sitting at the waiting screen for literally 10 mins (only to be booted out), now it loads in seconds.
> 
> Did EA make it game so it is only playable on SSD's or something? Very strange. I am glad I can now play this though as it is an amazing game despite all the issues surrounding the loading of the game.


You haven't got much spare ram with BF4 and 6GB, a few have had pagefile issues. Paging operations on a HDD will massively degrade performance or even hang something, seems a likely candidate but if it's working now just a guess.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I like BF4. It's got a few problems but I'd rather have fun with those problems than not be able to play the game.
> 
> Still nothing compares to 2142 in terms of gameplay. Commander with mic + squads with mics...magic!


2142 is the only BF game I didn't buy on release day and i'm kinda getting the urge to try it out with so many people saying good things about it in this thread.


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> 2142 is the only BF game I didn't buy on release day and i'm kinda getting the urge to try it out with so many people saying good things about it in this thread.


2142 is very cool. but as good as it is, or was in it's day. i can't help but feel it might seem a bit dated and horrible to play now. i might be wrong though. i still enjoyed the hell out of bf2 (from the same era) right up until bf3 came out!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Ewww. I did that back in the Modern Warfare 2 days. Never again, had to go to confession for that one.


The last good COD was 4 IMHO, the first/original Modern Warfare title. All downhill with the franchise after that release. I played COD4 for almost 2 years.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> 2142 is the only BF game I didn't buy on release day and i'm kinda getting the urge to try it out with so many people saying good things about it in this thread.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> 2142 is very cool. but as good as it is, or was in it's day. i can't help but feel it might seem a bit dated and horrible to play now. i might be wrong though. i still enjoyed the hell out of bf2 (from the same era) right up until bf3 came out!


best fps game I've played, but going back you'll feel it's old. Furthermore, there's barely any servers for it left, so it's pointless.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> best fps game I've played, but going back you'll feel it's old. Furthermore, there's barely any servers for it left, so it's pointless.


I loaded it up and played just for old times sake a few months ago and that Camp Gibraltar server is _still_ up and running ! (along with a few others)
'nade spam time !









I enjoyed the Berlin map the most along with a few others. It was huge fun for years but once BF 3 came out, it was easy to move on at that point, especially after playing BC 2 for a while.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin100*
> 
> Really bizarre. I was having such bad issues with this game I could not even load a game. It would take me usually 30-60 mins to actually successfully get past the loading screen to play a game, it was so frustrating I stopped trying to play it and left it for a few months. As I got the game for free with my graphics card it's not like I could take it back or anything. I just recently bought an SSD, which is amazing compared to my old HDD. I installed my OS (same as before), installed my graphics drivers (same as before) and installed a fresh copy of BF4, and now I have absolutely no problems at all playing this game. No crashes to desktop, no random windowed mode screen, no sitting at the waiting screen for literally 10 mins (only to be booted out), now it loads in seconds.
> 
> Did EA make it game so it is only playable on SSD's or something? Very strange. I am glad I can now play this though as it is an amazing game despite all the issues surrounding the loading of the game.


I don't think it's that bizarre. Your old hard drive was probably near full with a beat up old filesystem and Windows install plus maybe fragmented to hell&#8230;and I am pretty sure you mean you did a clean reinstall of the OS too.

This game certainly had instability issues and lots of bugs at launch but people often don't take factors on their end into enough account. Even if "other games including BF3 are working fine" doesn't necessarily mean your system is in perfect shape with regards to this newly installed one.

As an aside, outside of the fact it's another expense you should've taken this opportunity to move to Windows 8 too which BF4 likes more.


----------



## SLADEizGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The last good COD was 4 IMHO, the first/original Modern Warfare title. All downhill with the franchise after that release. I played COD4 for almost 2 years.


Yes it was. but I did enjoyed playing COD 3. COD 4 was a new idea compared to the WW2 games they made. But knowing that they couldn't really make anything better then that. They just rehashed it in the their next games.that last one they re-used maps from the COD 4 in the main game. At least in COD 3 you drove vehicles. Tanks,Jeeps, motorcycles with the side car. Wow the good ole days..


----------



## EVILNOK

They've added an update to the Naval Strike delay page:

"UPDATE: We wanted to provide more detail about the delay of Battlefield 4 Naval Strike. We have delayed the PC version of Naval Strike because we are concerned that the combination of the pack and planned PC updates would increase performance issues on mid-range to high-end PCs. We are working hard to resolve that issue now. Additionally, we have decided to delay the Xbox One version of Naval Strike because we want to address issues in the animation system that hinder players from engaging targets in set circumstances using popular weapon configurations.

We know that many Battlefield 4 Premium owners wanted to play Naval Strike today. However, we didn't want to release the new content until we believed it was quality content.

We are trying to resolve these problems as quickly as possible and hope to release the update in early April for Xbox One and PC. We also want to remind Xbox One and PC owners of Battlefield 4 Premium that they will have two weeks early access for Naval Strike once it's released. Thanks for your continued patience and passion for our games."

Source: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/news/view/take-the-fight-to-the-sea-with-battlefield-4-naval-strike/


----------



## lombardsoup

Lol, right on track for an April Fools update...would be hilarious if that was the case

People would still be furious (self included), but hey


----------



## Krazee

Stupid company, if you delay for two platform delay for all so players are treated equally!!


----------



## The-racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Stupid company, if you delay for two platform delay for all so players are treated equally!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Stupid company, if you delay for two platform delay for all so players are treated equally!!


Why would they want to do that?
Because there are 2 platforms with problems , the 3rdplatfrom shouldn't have a delay.

Turn the tables around...
You would probably be screaming "Console fanboys have to wait! LoL-LoL-LoL"


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Stupid company, if you delay for two platform delay for all so players are treated equally!!


That is the.....I don't even have words to express how I feel about this mentality. Geez, get a grip dude.


----------



## BleepyEvans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Stupid company, if you delay for two platform delay for all so players are treated equally!!


The quote "It's only game, why you heff to be mad?" springs to mind








I'm probably just gonna catch a few games of CS:GO while I wait.

At the end of the day, atleast they let us know why unlike the last time.

I'd rather wait a few weeks for a more polished game, than play a bug filled game for weeks before an update is released which would get me more pissed off.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Battlefield 4 - the worst FPS flop in the history of FPS games, due to a money-hungry company, called EA.
Every, single, update/patch/DLC has been a problem so far.

They really should be ashamed.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Guess I'll be trying out the naval strike on my PS4, think that's a first for Sony to get a map pack/add on before Xbox. But do have to hand it to them after all the problems so far that they didn't think with their wallets and just release further bugged patches and content.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Battlefield 4 - the worst FPS flop in the history of FPS games, due to a money-hungry company, called EA.
> Every, single, update/patch/DLC has been a problem so far.
> 
> They really should be ashamed.


lol from time to time i like to come here and find your whinnig so i can get my morning laugh hahaha


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> lol from time to time i like to come here and find your whinnig so i can get my morning laugh hahaha


good for you.


----------



## Kuivamaa

In sales it isn't a flop (it does quite good actually) so I don't see EA learning anything out of it. We'll see the same story with its successor.


----------



## Krazee

Wow so much hate. Ideas are exactly what they are people's ideas. If you dont like someone's idea that is fine, no need to chop someone's head off.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Wow so much hate. Ideas are exactly what they are people's ideas. If you dont like someone's idea that is fine, no need to chop someone's head off.


exactly.


----------



## jdstock76

Who else likes the G36C? And hates the CZ805?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Battlefield 4 - the worst FPS flop in the history of FPS games, due to a money-hungry company, called EA.
> Every, single, update/patch/DLC has been a problem so far.
> 
> They really should be ashamed.
> 
> 
> 
> lol from time to time i like to come here and find your whinnig so i can get my morning laugh hahaha
Click to expand...

He's not wrong thou. BF4 has been by far the worst BF series game yet.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Who else likes the G36C? And hates the CZ805?


I can't use any sub 700RPM weapon personally when in Greece. I play with anything between 60-80ms latency here and I generally overshoot stuff since it is hard to pinpoint when exactly you have to stop firing so fast full auto it is for me (AEK,MG4.ACW-R). In Finland ( on same servers it gives me ~45ms) everything is easier, though.


----------



## battleaxe

I played a few rounds with my brother last night. Zero issues for the first time. He had no issues either. Maybe we're getting somewhere finally. Maybe I can finally migrate from BF3... Hmmm


----------



## SLADEizGOD

I did run into one issue last night with the AR160 & the LVG. my arms were blocking my view. Is anyone experiencing that at all?


----------



## Aparition

So the real question is... does anyone use any other kit from Defensive?
I like shadow, but otherwise I've not really seen where not having the ability to take an extra bullet, and survive a sniper rifle, would be better than Defensive..


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> So the real question is... does anyone use any other kit from Defensive?
> I like shadow, but otherwise I've not really seen where not having the ability to take an extra bullet, and survive a sniper rifle, would be better than Defensive..


I use Offensive for Assault and Engineer, Perimeter Defense for Support and Sniper for Recon.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLADEizGOD*
> 
> I did run into one issue last night with the AR160 & the LVG. my arms were blocking my view. Is anyone experiencing that at all?


Yeah, its been that way since the day the NS weapons got patched in. I call it zombie arms.


----------



## Aparition

LOL ^ Maybe it is a mention to a new animation? Being able to blind fire?


----------



## keikei

What are the odds april 1st is the dlc release date for pc/xbone users....


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> I use Offensive for Assault and Engineer, Perimeter Defense for Support and Sniper for Recon.


Same here


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Yeah, its been that way since the day the NS weapons got patched in. I call it zombie arms.


I like the AR160 but I can't stand the stupid animation or the lack of it when i'm reloading.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> I use Offensive for Assault and Engineer, Perimeter Defense for Support and Sniper for Recon.


I switch specs pretty often depending on the map and what I'm doing. I never just use 1 spec except on support. I'll switch between defensive, offensive and combat medic on assault. Anti-tank or mechanic for engi, usually stay with perimeter defense on support and shadow or sniper for recon.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I switch specs pretty often depending on the map and what I'm doing. I never just use 1 spec except on support. I'll switch between defensive, offensive and combat medic on assault. Anti-tank or mechanic for engi, usually stay with perimeter defense on support and shadow or sniper for recon.


Don't listen to this guy, hes a noob









Until they fix it, defensive is the biggest pain in the butt spec. Lots of little bugs will cause you to stay alive with defensive where you really should have died.


----------



## SLADEizGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Yeah, its been that way since the day the NS weapons got patched in. I call it zombie arms.


Yup that's it..


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> I use Offensive for Assault and Engineer, Perimeter Defense for Support and Sniper for Recon.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here
Click to expand...

Ya I usually just run Offensive unless I'm running gunner then I'll run Mechanic. Haven't seen a need for the others yet. Maybe in organized play but punning Off works just fine.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Guys, need some help







!

I just got my QNIX in - currently running a single GTX680 (SLI inbound within hopefully a day).

What res scale + settings should I go for?

Ultra goes down to 30FPS (hehe) with a single 680.

Medium seems to be fine - just wondering what I can fine-tune?
ALSO! Why does it only display 60hz, whilst my monitor is OC'ed to 110hz?


----------



## SLADEizGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Guys, need some help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> I just got my QNIX in - currently running a single GTX680 (SLI inbound within hopefully a day).
> 
> What res scale + settings should I go for?
> 
> Ultra goes down to 30FPS (hehe) with a single 680.
> 
> Medium seems to be fine - just wondering what I can fine-tune?
> ALSO! Why does it only display 60hz, whilst my monitor is OC'ed to 110hz?


Go into Nvidia control panel settings and Change Resolution then make customize. I have a qnix & i got it to 96Hz


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Guys, need some help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> I just got my QNIX in - currently running a single GTX680 (SLI inbound within hopefully a day).
> 
> What res scale + settings should I go for?
> 
> Ultra goes down to 30FPS (hehe) with a single 680.
> 
> Medium seems to be fine - just wondering what I can fine-tune?
> ALSO! Why does it only display 60hz, whilst my monitor is OC'ed to 110hz?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You can't change the resolution to 2560 x 1440 110Hz?

How did you OC your Qnix?

Using both the CRU and Nvidia control panel methods my BF4 auto-detected 96Hz.

My current OC method was to install the Qnix driver, patch with the full patcher for SLI, and then create a custom resolution with the Nividia control panel. My BF4 shows the higher refresh rate.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I like the AR160 but I can't stand the stupid animation or the lack of it when i'm reloading.


Yeah it freaks me out. Makes me think I'm not ready for my enemies even though it's reloading.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLADEizGOD*
> 
> Go into Nvidia control panel settings and Change Resolution then make customize. I have a qnix & i got it to 96Hz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> You can't change the resolution to 2560 x 1440 110Hz?
> 
> How did you OC your Qnix?
> 
> Using both the CRU and Nvidia control panel methods my BF4 auto-detected 96Hz.
> 
> My current OC method was to install the Qnix driver, patch with the full patcher for SLI, and then create a custom resolution with the Nividia control panel. My BF4 shows the higher refresh rate.


My monitor is OC'ed by the Nvidia control panel - but I'm really confused now!

I choose 32bit, and then I can't do 96hz or 110hz, nvidia control panel just refuses it for some reason.
Then I go to 16bit it accepts it?
So confused.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> My monitor is OC'ed by the Nvidia control panel - but I'm really confused now!
> 
> I choose 32bit, and then I can't do 96hz or 110hz, nvidia control panel just refuses it for some reason.
> Then I go to 16bit it accepts it?
> So confused.


That has happened to me too. It's because you're using the native resolution, not a custom resolution. Unless you have used CRU, you won't have a native 110Hz 32-bit setting to choose from.

Did you use the patcher? Did you install the Qnix driver?

If you use the CRU method of OCing you're going to be changing your refresh rates in the (native) resolution portion of the control panel.

If you're using the Nvidia control panel method, you're going to be changing your refresh rate in the custom resolution portion of the control panel above.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> That has happened to me too. It's because you're using the native resolution, not a custom resolution. Unless you have used CRU, you won't have a native 110Hz 32-bit setting to choose from.
> 
> Did you use the patcher? Did you install the Qnix driver?
> 
> If you use the CRU method of OCing you're going to be changing your refresh rates in the (native) resolution portion of the control panel.
> 
> If you're using the Nvidia control panel method, you're going to be changing your refresh rate in the custom resolution portion of the control panel above.


boom realised it myself.
I HAD patched - but NOT installed the driver!!
So installed the driver - rebooted for good measure - put in 96hz and 32bit - works.


----------



## Aparition

How do you like the Qnix?
All this silly hype is wanting me one now.

Also my monitor "fell" off my desk so the stand is broken, has been for a looooong time.
I use two plexiglass "stands" to hold my monitor up








Crafted them myself from a Lexan and a Dremel. haha.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> How do you like the Qnix?
> All this silly hype is wanting me one now.
> 
> Also my monitor "fell" off my desk so the stand is broken, has been for a looooong time.
> I use two plexiglass "stands" to hold my monitor up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crafted them myself from a Lexan and a Dremel. haha.


sexyyyyyyy!
Loving the 1440p, brings it to life vs 1080p!
But let me give you better impressions - when I play with it a little more







!

Currently playing around with it, going to get a colour profile etc for it now.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Change HUD size from 60 to 0% or it is way too big. I run a mix of High and Ultra incl. 2x MSAA (Post off) on a 670 4G at 1300Mhz and yeah it can definitely drop into the 30s but overall remains totally playable. So yeah the second 680 should do you much better though still probably won't hit a constant 110 frames without lowering some settings, at least not 4x MSAA. I plan to go SLI too or get two 7950s instead this summer.

GPU power aside, I still run at 60Hz at least for now as I just don't notice a large difference personally (have tried with older games up to 120Hz).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Change HUD size from 60 to 0% or it is way too big. I run a mix of High and Ultra incl. 2x MSAA (Post off) on a 670 4G at 1300Mhz and yeah it can definitely drop into the 30s but overall remains totally playable. So yeah the second 680 should do you much better though still probably won't hit a constant 110 frames without lowering some settings, at least not 4x MSAA. I plan to go SLI too or get two 7950s instead this summer.
> 
> GPU power aside, I still run at 60Hz at least for now as I just don't notice a large difference personally (have tried with older games up to 120Hz).


HUD size - hmmm will give that a whirl!


----------



## qcktthfm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Yeah it freaks me out. Makes me think I'm not ready for my enemies even though it's reloading.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Yeah it freaks me out. Makes me think I'm not ready for my enemies even though it's reloading.


Reload animation is broken


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> How do you like the Qnix?
> All this silly hype is wanting me one now.
> 
> Also my monitor "fell" off my desk so the stand is broken, has been for a looooong time.
> I use two plexiglass "stands" to hold my monitor up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crafted them myself from a Lexan and a Dremel. haha.


Same here. I have to go budget so I hardly need this monitor I have. That said I do not want to go back to 60 hz gaming. 75 to 96 would be totally acceptable to me.


----------



## Sin100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> You haven't got much spare ram with BF4 and 6GB, a few have had pagefile issues. Paging operations on a HDD will massively degrade performance or even hang something, seems a likely candidate but if it's working now just a guess.


I have not found this to be the case. I have been running BF4 on high settings for the past month on 4GB of RAM with absolutely no lag or issues. I am back to 6GB now though as of today which gives me a lot of head room. RAM is overrated. I find it funny when I see people with 16GB systems who only play video games and surf the web, but to be fair, RAM is cheap enough to buy 16GB so why not I guess..


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Don't listen to this guy, hes a noob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until they fix it, defensive is the biggest pain in the butt spec. Lots of little bugs will cause you to stay alive with defensive where you really should have died.


My feels!







But yeah defensive sucks to come up against.


----------



## Aparition

I was able to overclock my current monitor to 70hz easy.

Overpriced "first" released LED backlight TN panel from Acer











It actually looks really nice. Best TN panel I have ever owned. (I've owned 3) Surprisingly durable. It's been thrown off my desk, fallen off my desk, and I punched it with a screw driver (has small blemish on the outer screen) and no dead pixels or broken picture.

The stand itself is weak metal that broke when it was violently "falling" off my desk.
I was hoping to do surround with 3 of them at one point, but now I'm looking at a a single 1440p with this 1080p as a 2nd monitor.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I was able to overclock my current monitor to 70hz easy.
> 
> Overpriced "first" released LED backlight TN panel from Acer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It actually looks really nice. Best TN panel I have ever owned. (I've owned 3) Surprisingly durable. It's been thrown off my desk, fallen off my desk, and I punched it with a screw driver (has small blemish on the outer screen) and no dead pixels or broken picture.
> 
> The stand itself is weak metal that broke when it was violently "falling" off my desk.
> I was hoping to do surround with 3 of them at one point, but now I'm looking at a a single 1440p with this 1080p as a 2nd monitor.


I used the LG IPS234V @ 70hz (10hz OC)







!
Beautiful monitor.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I was able to overclock my current monitor to 70hz easy.
> 
> Overpriced "first" released LED backlight TN panel from Acer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It actually looks really nice. Best TN panel I have ever owned. (I've owned 3) Surprisingly durable. *It's been thrown off my desk*, fallen off my desk, and *I punched it with a screw driver* (has small blemish on the outer screen) and no dead pixels or broken picture.
> 
> The stand itself is weak metal that broke when it was violently "falling" off my desk.
> I was hoping to do surround with 3 of them at one point, but now I'm looking at a a single 1440p with this 1080p as a 2nd monitor.


Buddy its just a video game...


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I was able to overclock my current monitor to 70hz easy.
> 
> Overpriced "first" released LED backlight TN panel from Acer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It actually looks really nice. Best TN panel I have ever owned. (I've owned 3) Surprisingly durable. It's been thrown off my desk, fallen off my desk, and I punched it with a screw driver (has small blemish on the outer screen) and no dead pixels or broken picture.
> 
> The stand itself is weak metal that broke when it was violently "falling" off my desk.
> I was hoping to do surround with 3 of them at one point, but now I'm looking at a a single 1440p with this 1080p as a 2nd monitor.


Geez... Your house sounds so violent! LOL


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Buddy its just a video game...


Lol non gaming related.


----------



## the9quad

BF4 at 120fps and 120hz on the qnix is awesome, it just feels so responsive and looks so great. It's beyond words.


----------



## jdstock76

Anyone unlock the SR338 bolt action yet or do we have to wait for NS?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Anyone unlock the SR338 bolt action yet or do we have to wait for NS?


It requires playing on NS maps. Its the only 1 you can't unlock right now.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> It requires playing on NS maps. Its the only 1 you can't unlock right now.


i thought so just wanted to double check.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Lots of little bugs will cause you to stay alive with defensive where you really should have died.


What's the problem ? Why would I _want_ to die ? I used Defensive with my support kit for a long time until I switched recently to get the extra claymore with Perimeter Defense.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Who else likes the G36C? And hates the CZ805?


The CZ805 is amazing once go learn how to handle its rate of fire. Up close and personal it slices through enemies. This weekend I started using the AEK and racked up 1000 kills. At first it was hard to control its rate of fire, but once I got the hang of it I absolutely dominated the battlefield.

On smaller maps with close quarter combat I use a high ROF gun, silenced with an Ergo grip. I ALWAYS play with silenced weapons. You wouldn't believe how big of an advantage it gives you. Many times I'll be mere feet away from a group of enemies, taking them down one by one as they scramble to locate me. The only exception I make for DMRa which I run without a silencer. I Luke using DMRs on wide open open maps, such as Rooftop. I like the M39 with heavy barrel and IFR sight. I also usue the Scar SV with a 3.4 sight. Three shots from wither gun and its lights out. I use DMRs with the support class as I tend to burn through bullets rather quickly. Plus, I also get the added benefit of suppression.

All around, I think that the ACR-W is the best gun in the game. Its stable, has a high ROF, and can be equipped by Amy class. I use a silencer and Ergo grip with it.

I do NOT attach any lasers to my weapons as they quickly give away your position. I like to sneak behind the enemy and kill them all before anyone knows I'm there.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> BF4 at 120fps and 120hz on the qnix is awesome, it just feels so responsive and looks so great. It's beyond words.


Right on; I'd love to but won't be able to push ~120 frames for some time cause I'd rather spend that $2K on a sweet vacation or something.









Though do you happen to know if you also notice a similar (or any) difference in smoothness and responsiveness in older games too such as CS:S? Cause I really don't, as yet and unfortunately. QNIX is still one of my best buys ever tho even at 60Hz.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Anyone unlock the SR338 bolt action yet or do we have to wait for NS?


Ive unlocked the SR338 as i have NS on PS4, im loving it, why couldn't they just of released this gun as a DMR so i could use it with my assault class tho...









Not liking the AR160, still working on unlocking the AWS, and SW40


----------



## RexKobra

Im not sure if this has been posted here yet, but here are some changes in the upcoming NS DLC Patch:

-Killcam bug fixed
-Receive gold packs when earning service stars
-Grenades take much longer to regenerate
-LVG noob tube now has a shorter fuse and damage down to 80
-M4 and M416A4 now have lower vertical recoil (YES!)
-Buckshot damaged increased VS armored infantry
-Transport Helicopter mini gun now much more powerful
-AC130 damage increased (WHY?)

All of the changes above are welcome but why increase the AC130's damage? In the right hands it can absolutely devastate an opposing team.

Oh well, I look forward to reusing the M4/M416A4.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Im not sure if this has been posted here yet, but here are some changes in the upcoming NS DLC Patch:
> All of the changes above are welcome but why increase the AC130's damage? In the right hands it can absolutely devastate an opposing team.
> 
> Oh well, I look forward to reusing the M4/M416A4.


Oh padawan, you fail to realise it's DICE.
DICE that don't play their own game.


----------



## daguardian

I read that the AC130 damage increase was on the main cannon only. I read wrong.

At the moment it does not reward accurate shooting, (their words), they have increased the distance of splash from it and its overall damage, meaning with the change, if you land a shot on top of infantry it will actually do some damage, unlike now, where you can land a perfect shot and get no hit mark/kill.

ahh found it...
Quote:


> C-130 GUNSHIP TWEAKS -Increased the splash damage and the range at which the JDAM bombs can achieve max splash damage. The JDAM's power was not properly balanced with its difficulty to use. The JDAM remains a primarily anti-vehicle weapon, though this change will increase the effectiveness against all targets.
> -Increased the accuracy and direct hit damage of the AC130 40mm cannons. 40mm cannons can now be used to fire pinpoint shots in 2-3 round bursts, enabling them to provide accurate fire on infantry and vehicle targets. Their velocity has also been marginally increased to aid their accuracy.
> 
> -Increased the splash damage and range of the AC130 25mm cannons. These cannons now do approximately 50% more damage, in a slightly increased area of impact. The increased damage as well as increased suppression effects will allow the 25mm cannon to fill its role as an area of effect weapon against infantry.


here is the full list

Quote:


> GENERAL FIXES -General stability improvements
> -Fix for a crash that could occur when players were customizing vehicles.
> -Fix for an issue in the Rush game mode where end-of-round screen would always indicate that there were 60 minutes left of the game.
> -Fix for an issue where the splash damage for IFV shells, Helicopter rockets, and Mortar rounds was unable to destroy deployed equipment.
> -Fix for an issue that could cause the quad bike to explode when it hit indestructible objects.
> -Fix for an issue that would cause sniper rifles to display too much bloom when aiming in snowy conditions, especially the outside areas of Operation Locker.
> -Fix for an issue where the ECM would sometimes fail to jam incoming missiles.
> -Shortened the take-off distances for jets to match the length of the runways in Second Assault maps.
> -Fix for going above ceiling exploits in Operation Metro.
> -Fix for a new MAV riding exploit.
> -Fix for kill camera jittering/strobing sometimes if colliding with other world objects or terrain.
> -Fix for soldiers getting catapulted when walking on steep surfaces
> 
> "NETCODE"
> 
> -Fix for an issue where the kill camera would display the incorrect killer.
> -Fix for an issue where the kill card won't show up when playing on servers which have the kill camera turned off.
> -Fixed an issue where other soldiers would appear to fire in the wrong direction when turning quickly.
> -Fix for weapons firing twice, or not at all in some instances.
> -Fix for an issue where explosions didn't do any damage to infantry and vehicles that were outside of the combat area.
> -Fix for an issue where late-joining players wouldn't correctly experience Levolution events on Paracel Storm and Flood Zone.
> -Fix for an issue that could cause packet loss.
> 
> PROGRESSION -Added Gold Battlepacks as rewards for Class Service Stars, allowing players that have reached the max Rank to continue earning new Battlepacks.
> 
> WEAPONS / GADGET TWEAKS -Increased the damage of the normal buckshot against targets with Body Armor.
> -Reduced the vertical recoil of the M4 and M16A4 to give these burst fire weapons a tighter burst accuracy in their mid- to long range role.
> -Reduced the side-to-side and first shot recoil of the G36C. This weapon now has the lowest side-to-side recoil of the carbines, giving it a clear controllable low rate of fire role, especially when compared to the AK5C, Type-95B-1 and the AKU-12.
> -Tweaked the detonation time of the 40mm LVG so it bounces less before going off. The maximum damage has however been reduced to 80 like the RGO.
> -Reduced the number of how many 40mm HE and LVG rounds players can carry, from 4 to 3.
> -Increased the time it takes to get new 40mm round from ammo boxes. The time is longer for HE and LVG grenades and shorter for utility grenades like SMK and FLASH.
> 
> GRENADE TWEAKS -Increased the time it takes to get new RGO IMPACT, V40 MINI, M84 FLASHBANG and M18 SMOKE grenades from ammo boxes. Since the player now carries more of these grenades, the resupply delay needed to be longer to prevent grenade spamming.
> 
> VEHICLE TWEAKS -Significantly improved the suppression from mounted vehicle weapons, including miniguns, HMGs, LMGs, and all shells types for all armored vehicles.
> 
> AIRCRAFT TWEAKS -Further reduced the repair rate for the Scout Helicopters and the Transport Helicopters.
> -Significantly increased the damage of Transport Helicopter miniguns.
> -Changed the flight ceilings on Gulf of Oman, Caspian Border and Operation Firestorm to better match the height of the structures in those levels.
> -Adjusted the damage of the 25mm and 30mm cannons for both Attacks Jets and Mobile AA to be equal in Damage Per Second to the 20mm default weapons. These weapons were clearly poorer choices in all circumstances, and their different rates of fire are intended to be the player's choice factor for these weapon systems.
> 
> AC-130 GUNSHIP TWEAKS -Increased the splash damage and the range at which the JDAM bombs can achieve max splash damage. The JDAM's power was not properly balanced with its difficulty to use. The JDAM remains a primarily anti-vehicle weapon, though this change will increase the effectiveness against all targets.
> -Increased the accuracy and direct hit damage of the AC130 40mm cannons. 40mm cannons can now be used to fire pinpoint shots in 2-3 round bursts, enabling them to provide accurate fire on infantry and vehicle targets. Their velocity has also been marginally increased to aid their accuracy.
> -Increased the splash damage and range of the AC130 25mm cannons. These cannons now do approximately 50% more damage, in a slightly increased area of impact. The increased damage as well as increased suppression effects will allow the 25mm cannon to fill its role as an area of effect weapon against infantry.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

DICE, making OP things more OP for a living.
Gunship was perfect as it was, they should have increased its defences and more so the armour against the jets cannons, but no, DICE go full ****** yet again!


----------



## daguardian

We will have to wait and see how it plays.

I think the main cannon change is good, I landed a direct hit on a camping sniper with that shell and he runs away...

EDIT: so totally not OP


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Right on; I'd love to but won't be able to push ~120 frames for some time cause I'd rather spend that $2K on a sweet vacation or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though do you happen to know if you also notice a similar (or any) difference in smoothness and responsiveness in older games too such as CS:S? Cause I really don't, as yet and unfortunately. QNIX is still one of my best buys ever tho even at 60Hz.


CF 270x can do that at 179 each, i dont know what u mean by 2k to get 120fps


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> CF 270x can do that at 179 each, i dont know what u mean by 2k to get 120fps


270x in cfx will absolutely not maintain a120 fps minimum frame rate at 1440p on ultra settings in bf4.


----------



## jdstock76

Christ I thought the M4 was good as it was. Woot! Time to break it back out.

G36C ... I'm speechless. ;-)

Don't have anything against MAV riding. Think it's cool mostly.

Not sure about the helo and gunship upgrades yet. Like it was stated above, we'll have too how it plays out.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> 270x in cfx will absolutely not maintain a120 fps minimum frame rate at 1440p on ultra settings in bf4.


Indeed not. There is a reason you bought not two but freakin' *three* 290s, right?









Though I think two might be able to handle it most, but definitely not all, of the time in this game.


----------



## Aparition

I actually like the AC130 tweaks.
The JDAM I thought was Ok, somewhat hard to use as even a near miss on a LAV sometimes did no damage, or gave no hit marker, and then a side hit on a Tank would destroy it. Seemed a bit random. Hopefully this reduces that random variable a good bit.

The 25mm cannons I am very happy to see improved. This gun was very hard to use against infantry. I couldn't tell you how many times I've basically circled a soldier in rounds and did no damage.

The AC-130 needs to be a real threat. It should be a game changer. It is a freaking fortress in the sky with extremely powerful weaponry.
The plane itself dies very very fast with any decent MAA or Jet pilot.
You need to hold a point to call in a AC-130 so it should be a hotly contested objective.
The balance for this beast should be in holding the objective and time delay to call one in.

If squads would play this objective they could push a losing side back into the winning seat by back capping an AC-130 objective, or simply be able to push out of a spawn if being dominated.
There is enough AA in the game to control the time an AC-130 is in the air.

Ya it will suck if a team starts using an AC-130 on you. So where are your pilots and AA? It takes a mere 30 seconds from a MAA cannon to stop an AC-130.


----------



## jdstock76

Unlocked the L96 last night. Nice rifle. Takes some getting used to coming from the Scout thou. LoL


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> win7, firefox and steam running. im using 2.53gb. how are you using so much ram?
> nvm, you posted while i was typing after looking


I'm also using 5-6 GB of ram in game. Windows 8.1 and using the 64 bit executable. On two slightly overclock 680s (4gb VRAM) I have all settings maxed out, 2x msaa, ssao, 130% ssaa via in game menu slider, smaa via sweetfx, never run lower than the 60 fps I have capped via nvidia inspector. Game runs ultra smooth-no stutters, and I've only had on crash. This is running at 2560x1440 and mostly 64 player maps. The only time I've seen below 60 was for a few seconds in the map firestorm.... Certain locations / views will cause a temp fps dip.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I actually like the AC130 tweaks.
> The JDAM I thought was Ok, somewhat hard to use as even a near miss on a LAV sometimes did no damage, or gave no hit marker, and then a side hit on a Tank would destroy it. Seemed a bit random. Hopefully this reduces that random variable a good bit.
> 
> The 25mm cannons I am very happy to see improved. This gun was very hard to use against infantry. I couldn't tell you how many times I've basically circled a soldier in rounds and did no damage.
> 
> The AC-130 needs to be a real threat. It should be a game changer. It is a freaking fortress in the sky with extremely powerful weaponry.
> The plane itself dies very very fast with any decent MAA or Jet pilot.
> You need to hold a point to call in a AC-130 so it should be a hotly contested objective.
> The balance for this beast should be in holding the objective and time delay to call one in.
> 
> If squads would play this objective they could push a losing side back into the winning seat by back capping an AC-130 objective, or simply be able to push out of a spawn if being dominated.
> There is enough AA in the game to control the time an AC-130 is in the air.
> 
> Ya it will suck if a team starts using an AC-130 on you. So where are your pilots and AA? It takes a mere 30 seconds from a MAA cannon to stop an AC-130.


This I can agree with. But my concern are maps like caspean (sp?) where there is no aa tank. I agree, it does die easy. But now you sort of depend on half competent jet pilots to ignore failed bombing runs to go destroy the ac130... I hate aspects of the game that ultimately end out where you rely heavy on someone else.


----------



## daguardian

The AC130 just needs to be countered with teamwork - as Aparition perfectly put it, like most things in Bf that are usually referred to as... OP


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> This I can agree with. But my concern are maps like caspean (sp?) where there is no aa tank. I agree, it does die easy. But now you sort of depend on half competent jet pilots to ignore failed bombing runs to go destroy the ac130... I hate aspects of the game that ultimately end out where you rely heavy on someone else.


Uh it's a *team* game. This is all by design and people working together are supposed to be powerful. The _problem_ is not inherent to this rather that most players on pubs suck at teamwork. To be fair, it's not always so easy to do but seems too many don't even try.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> The AC130 just needs to be countered with teamwork - as Aparition perfectly put it, like most things in Bf that are usually referred to as... OP


Exactly. Teamwork is OP! Just like it should be.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

There's a clear difference to me as a gamer, between OP, over used and teamwork. AC130 was devastating as it was, now it's just ridiculous, commander just spam spawns it too.
Sorry, I can't agree on that. Useless by DICE, absolutely useless. I would say disappointing, but I'm already well passed that with this game


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Well I hate getting killed by it as much as the next guy (second only to commander missiles…if I wanted to get occasionally owned by some douche canoe on his couch I'd buy a console) but if it's true that accurate shots were not rewarded then I by all means agree with the change.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Well I hate getting killed by it as much as the next guy (second only to commander missiles&#8230;if I wanted to get occasionally owned by some douche canoe on his couch I'd buy a console) but if it's true that accurate shots were not rewarded then I by all means agree with the change.


I was nailing choppers with it...even took out a plane with the main canon. Never had any problems personally


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Im not sure if this has been posted here yet, but here are some changes in the upcoming NS DLC Patch:
> 
> -Killcam bug fixed
> -Receive gold packs when earning service stars
> -Grenades take much longer to regenerate
> -LVG noob tube now has a shorter fuse and damage down to 80
> -M4 and M416A4 now have lower vertical recoil (YES!)
> -Buckshot damaged increased VS armored infantry
> -Transport Helicopter mini gun now much more powerful
> -AC130 damage increased (WHY?)
> 
> All of the changes above are welcome but why increase the AC130's damage? In the right hands it can absolutely devastate an opposing team.
> 
> Oh well, I look forward to reusing the M4/M416A4.


DICE seriously loves to buff shotguns. In BF3 they were buffed all the time lol. Fine by me







So it seems I won't be taking out entire rooms of people with LVG anymore, unless I can get 2 in quick enough. People really hate the LVG, and I tend to agree when I am on the receiving side. Actually, that and shotguns on Metro/Lockers will get comments pretty easily. "LVG noobs" or "shotgun noobs"


----------



## jdstock76

I don't even have a problem with the AC130. I have a bigger problem with the spawn system tbh. LoL


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Christ I thought the M4 was good as it was. Woot! Time to break it back out.
> 
> G36C ... I'm speechless. ;-)
> 
> Don't have anything against MAV riding. Think it's cool mostly.
> 
> *Not sure about the helo and gunship upgrades yet. Like it was stated above, we'll have too how it plays out*.


Agreed. Hard to form an opinion about something we haven't even tried yet.

I look at the AC130 situation like this: Its effectiveness is dependant on how long the enemy team wants to let it stay up. If they are so terrible they won't do 1 fly by and take it out they deserve to get punished with it. Either way, its always best to at least wait til we get to try the changes before we say they suck or not.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Uh it's a *team* game. This is all by design and people working together are supposed to be powerful. The _problem_ is not inherent to this rather that most players on pubs suck at teamwork. To be fair, it's not always so easy to do but seems too many don't even try.
> Exactly. Teamwork is OP! Just like it should be.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Agreed. Hard to form an opinion about something we haven't even tried yet.
> 
> I look at the AC130 situation like this: Its effectiveness is dependant on how long the enemy team wants to let it stay up. If they are so terrible they won't do 1 fly by and take it out they deserve to get punished with it. Either way, its always best to at least wait til we get to try the changes before we say they suck or not.


Agreed








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I was nailing choppers with it...even took out a plane with the main canon. Never had any problems personally


yup, that part was working as it should,(V Vehicles) but that is not what the change is for, its the splash damage and damage V infantry, as it should be.


----------



## Lhotse

I'll be so glad when they nerf that LVG noob tube in the next patch. That weapon is so unrealistic, stupid and huwaaaay OP.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> I'll be so glad when they nerf that LVG noob tube in the next patch. That weapon is so unrealistic, stupid and huwaaaay OP.


It's not unrealistic per se, it's the maps. In real life you don't have 60+ people fighting out in 5x5 rooms where grenades are lethal. Nerf is justified though.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> It's not unrealistic per se,


In real-life combat, launched grenades _never_ carom off hard walls or not like tennis balls anyway, like they do in BF 4.







Grenade launchers are used like 'mini-mortars' to drop ordinance over walls and at greater distance than they can be thrown. I should know, I earned my Expert badge with the M203 40 mm grenade launcher in the U.S. Army. It really is a stupid and OP game feature. Understand that I get that this is not a combat simulator like Arma but launchable grenades that can be bounced around corners is just absurd. They should just get rid of it completely.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> There's a clear difference to me as a gamer, between OP, over used and teamwork. AC130 was devastating as it was, now it's just ridiculous, commander just spam spawns it too.
> Sorry, I can't agree on that. Useless by DICE, absolutely useless. I would say disappointing, but I'm already well passed that with this game


Vehicles just spawn way too fast in general. How they expect to have a useful call in and balance it with insta spawn I have no idea.
I think that is just the general issue with BF4 right now. It doesn't know if it is a Infantry centric game, vehicle, or just a spam session.

That is why I generally feel that games where vehicles are very powerful but difficult to acquire have incredible gameplay. Being able to constantly spam things just makes for more spam.
Striving to get that super heavy tank, despite your team losing, because you know it can help push the enemy just that little tiny bit is totally missed in BF4.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> In real-life combat, launched grenades _never_ carom off hard walls or not like tennis balls anyway, like they do in BF 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grenade launchers are used like 'mini-mortars' to drop ordinance over walls and at greater distance than they can be thrown. I should know, I earned my Expert badge with the M203 40 mm grenade launcher in the U.S. Army. It really is a stupid and OP game feature. Understand that I get that this is not a combat simulator like Arma but launchable grenades that can be bounced around corners is just absurd. They should just get rid of it completely.


Really though the only map anyone ever uses it on is Metro. And there are already a ton of non-explosive metro servers to choose from if you want to avoid M320 spam. In the big scheme of things, to me at least, the M320 isn't really an issue. Everyone that chooses to join a metro server that allows explosives knows what they're getting into.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Really though the only map anyone ever uses it on is Metro. And there are already a ton of non-explosive metro servers to choose from if you want to avoid M320 spam. In the big scheme of things, to me at least, the M320 isn't really an issue. Everyone that chooses to join a metro server that allows explosives knows what they're getting into.


Complete bs, in a sense. I have joined some of these so called "Non-Explosive Metro servers and Locker servers." There are still explosives like no tomorrow.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah the crappy part is you can't make a class without Andes or explosives for these servers, I retailiated in one and got a nice multi off it which included the a$$ that got me to begin with and got booted from the server lol


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Complete bs, in a sense. I have joined some of these so called "Non-Explosive Metro servers and Locker servers." There are still explosives like no tomorrow.


All the ones I've played have admins and plugins that kill you for 1st offense and kick for the 2nd. If its non explosive and people are using them just never play there again and choose another. Not that big of a deal. Not sure how my comment is complete bs...


----------



## pc-illiterate

on no explosives servers they can spam flashbangs which still do considerable damage to you.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Really though the only map anyone ever uses it on is Metro.


Almost half, if not more of the players in Operation Locker just camp 2 spots next to ammo crates.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> In real-life combat, launched grenades _never_ carom off hard walls or not like tennis balls anyway, like they do in BF 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grenade launchers are used like 'mini-mortars' to drop ordinance over walls and at greater distance than they can be thrown. I should know, I earned my Expert badge with the M203 40 mm grenade launcher in the U.S. Army. It really is a stupid and OP game feature. Understand that I get that this is not a combat simulator like Arma but launchable grenades that can be bounced around corners is just absurd. They should just get rid of it completely.


I actually have hands on experience too, in the Greek Army







I have no idea how it behaves in a closed room ofc just in open field (only some special units get trained in urban warfare over here and I am willing to bet my head they don't use nade launchers inside buildings lol) but I would really expect it to bounce If it was fired against a wall 2 metres away from the user just like normal hand nades can bounce. The thing is nobody is so paranoid to even try that in real life. I am not arguing that the whole BF4 situation makes sense, it's just one of those screwy yet fun things, together with safely detonating C4 3m away or hipfiring on the go silenced LMGs


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> or hipfiring on the go silenced LMGs


Another unrealistic aspect of Battlefield. As someone who also earned an Expert badge on the M-60, I can tell you with absolute authority, given how much the weapon _weighs_(24 lbs.) and the massive amount of recoil it produces(7.62 ammo), especially when not shouldered on a bipod, no one 'runs & guns' with one for very long or with very much accuracy. At point blank range you would kill someone for sure but past 20 - 30 yrds. the spread of the pattern from the recoil and fatigue from holding the barrel up would make it a lucky shot at best.
On a bipod with an asst. gunner feeding the belt and changing out the barrel every so often, you can chew an enemy platoon to pieces with little effort or indefinitely hold a position camping a funnel, as long as the ammo holds out .


----------



## Kuivamaa

Yeah, we operate 7.62 stuff as well, G3A3/A4 and HK11 (G3 LMG variant -7.7kg empty.lighter than the M60 ) and they kick like mules. I am a relatively big guy (190cm/90kg) and that thing was too formidable for me to hip fire and it is magazine fed.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Another unrealistic aspect of Battlefield. As someone who also earned an Expert badge on the M-60, I can tell you with absolute authority, given how much the weapon _weighs_(24 lbs.) and the massive amount of recoil it produces(7.62 ammo), especially when not shouldered on a bipod, no one 'runs & guns' with one for very long or with very much accuracy. At point blank range you would kill someone for sure but past 20 - 30 yrds. the spread of the pattern from the recoil and fatigue from holding the barrel up would make it a lucky shot at best.
> On a bipod with an asst. gunner feeding the belt and changing out the barrel every so often, you can chew an enemy platoon to pieces with little effort or indefinitely hold a position camping a funnel, as long as the ammo holds out .


Hey, if Rambo can do it in FB Part II, then so can I!


----------



## Jodiuh

Does 2GB sound low for bf4.exe?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Does 2GB sound low for bf4.exe?


what is this in relation to?


----------



## The-racer

You guy's really think this was about their
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Hey, if Rambo can do it in FB Part II, then so can I!


Common dudes , it's a game!








Dice likes to use the word "realism" allot.
But nothing is further from the truth.

I used to airsoft allot.
Only "milsims" (yeah you probably stopped liking me just here







) though ,
and we carry as mutch gear around as real life "operators".
Our Tac vests incl. 72hour backpacks weighed aprox 22Kg's.
Count into that a 6Kg weapon in your hands.
And you'll get sweaty from walking alone.

I have great respect for people in the army!
Stuff they do , in certain circumstances , keeping their cool whith bullets flying around is (form me) stupendous!









On realism?
Sprinting with that kind of gear on you , for kilometers on end...
Not even the hardest/toughest dudes can do that!


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Does 2GB sound low for bf4.exe?
> 
> 
> 
> what is this in relation to?
Click to expand...

Like, how much system RAM is used by the BF4 process? I just guess I thought w/ the high recommendation of RAM that it would use a bit more than 2 gigs.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Like, how much system RAM is used by the BF4 process? I just guess I thought w/ the high recommendation of RAM that it would use a bit more than 2 gigs.


BF4 (x64) for me uses anything between 2-4GB.
I got from 2GB (system idle) to around 4-6GB depending on the scenario


----------



## Jodiuh

I have never seen over 2GB. So you're telling me your setup is using 3x the amount of RAM that mine is...

I wonder what's up w/ that? Memory leak? Problem for me?

Anyone else?

How much RAM does the bf4.exe process use for you guys?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I have never seen over 2GB. So you're telling me your setup is using 3x the amount of RAM that mine is...
> 
> I wonder what's up w/ that? Memory leak? Problem for me?
> 
> Anyone else?
> 
> How much RAM does the bf4.exe process use for you guys?


I'm quoting what I see in task manager - I posted my results before. 1.5-2.5GB idle goes to 4.5-5.5GB on BF4.


----------



## Jodiuh

Idle? You mean as in when your system is NOT running BF4?

I should have been more clear, I'm not referring to overall RAM usage from the entire system, just BF4.

Why have a 64 bit binary if the game will not use more than 2 GB?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Idle? You mean as in when your system is NOT running BF4?
> 
> I should have been more clear, I'm not referring to overall RAM usage from the entire system, just BF4.
> 
> Why have a 64 bit binary if the game will not use more than 2 GB?


Just do a search fro my name on this thread + RAM lol.Will give you a better picture


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Idle? You mean as in when your system is NOT running BF4?
> 
> I should have been more clear, I'm not referring to overall RAM usage from the entire system, just BF4.
> 
> Why have a 64 bit binary if the game will not use more than 2 GB?


Don't waste your time arguing with him. He has something that is using a _ton_ of RAM somewhere and he seem's convinced we're all using that much RAM to run BF 4, when in fact we are not.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Just do a search fro my name on this thread + RAM lol.Will give you a better picture


I got a picture for you!










Who needs hyper threading!?!?!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Idle? You mean as in when your system is NOT running BF4?
> 
> I should have been more clear, I'm not referring to overall RAM usage from the entire system, just BF4.
> 
> Why have a 64 bit binary if the game will not use more than 2 GB?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't waste your time arguing with him. He has something that is using a _ton_ of RAM somewhere and he seem's convinced we're all using that much RAM to run BF 4, when in fact we are not.
Click to expand...

I'm seeing 2GB from quite a few other folks too.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Don't waste your time arguing with him. He has something that is using a _ton_ of RAM somewhere and he seem's convinced we're all using that much RAM to run BF 4, when in fact we are not.


who's arguing? Stop being a snob and rude person. That's my system usage, I'm sharing with you. Be grateful anyone takes time to help another user, for free.


----------



## Jodiuh

Lol, you messed that up Tdubbed! Maybe cause you're using too much ram?









Just wanna toss this out there...

@ times I can be a jerk, we're all human. But I gotta call ya out a bit Lhot. Also, had a good time playing w/ ya last night and sure you didn't mean anything about it, but...

When you said, "Don't move...and yet he moves." When I was on top of D in Shanghai in the chopper, I had to bite my tongue, but I almost de-friended you. I AM not an extension of your hands.









That said, you had a better eye for strategy than me AND you were vocal. Overall, I really enjoyed playing w/ you and look forward to doing that in the future.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Lol, you messed that up Tdubbed! Maybe cause you're using too much ram?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanna toss this out there...
> 
> @ times I can be a jerk, we're all human. But I gotta call ya out a bit Lhot. Also, had a good time playing w/ ya last night and sure you didn't mean anything about it, but...
> 
> When you said, "Don't move...and yet he moves." When I was on top of D in Shanghai in the chopper, I had to bite my tongue, but I almost de-friended you. I AM not an extension of your hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, you had a better eye for strategy than me AND you were vocal. Overall, I really enjoyed playing w/ you and look forward to doing that in the future.


Messed up? Nah that was my phone's browser - corrected now.
As for your "HT comment" - actually what you showed, exactly proves my point and others' point about HT. HT gives your threads less load.
In other words with HT, you would see less load on your CPU -> thus easing it for other applications running at the same time.
And you're using 4.5GB in that picture- 500mb off what I said - not "3 times more than me"








When I game for a little more, GB usage goes up a little more.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I have never seen over 2GB.


If you're using the 32-bit BF4 executable, that is the limit it will use -- 2GB.

5-7 GB is typical usage for the 64-bit BF4. No one needs more than 8GB to run this game well.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If you're using the 32-bit BF4 executable, that is the limit it will use -- 2GB.
> 
> 5-7 GB is typical usage for the 64-bit BF4. No one needs more than 8GB to run this game well.


bang on - agreed.
I just went to 16GB for headroom


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Messed up? Nah that was my phone's browser - corrected now.
> As for your "HT comment" - actually what you showed, exactly proves my point and others' point about HT. HT gives your threads less load.
> In other words with HT, you would see less load on your CPU -> thus easing it for other applications running at the same time.
> And you're using 4.5GB in that picture- 500mb off what I said - not "3 times more than me"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I game for a little more, GB usage goes up a little more.


Ah, nm then. I saw you quoted me and was waiting for your response.









Oh my goodness Tdubbed...c'mon man...I'm obviously trolling you pretty hard w/ that image. You see it does say 100% usage right? It may as well say, "Upgrade Needed!"









Also, lol...you're still fixated on TOTAL RAM USAGE FROM ALL PROCESSES AND SERVICES. I am referring ONLY TO bf4.exe.

bf4.exe = 2 GB

Make sense?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I have never seen over 2GB.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're using the 32-bit BF4 executable, that is the limit it will use -- 2GB.
> 
> 5-7 GB is typical usage for the 64-bit BF4. No one needs more than 8GB to run this game well.
Click to expand...

Again, I am not talking about total ram used, only bf4.exe.

Please show me your task manager for bf4.exe ONLY that is 5-7 GB. But as it stands, everything seems normal. Aside from the fact that a 64 bit binary is completely unnecessary.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> who's arguing? Stop being a snob and rude person. That's my system usage, I'm sharing with you. Be grateful anyone takes time to help another user, for free.


I'm not being a snob or rude. We keep telling you that we're not using as much RAM as you are and you keep insisting that we are and no, I'm not grateful. Neither I nor anyone else, _asked_ you to do anything and as for doing it for free, it's not as though you have the option to charge anyone here to do it.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Lol, you messed that up Tdubbed! Maybe cause you're using too much ram?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you said, "Don't move...and yet he moves." When I was on top of D in Shanghai in the chopper, I had to bite my tongue, but I almost de-friended you. I AM not an extension of your hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, you had a better eye for strategy than me AND you were vocal. Overall, I really enjoyed playing w/ you and look forward to doing that in the future.


The only reason I asked you not to move was because if you're not within a certain distance of the flag, it will not turn over(the little bar graph disappears) and we were just fine where you placed the chopper on the roof, no enemies shooting at us and you kept moving the chopper outside the min distance to turn the flag and I just wanted to flip it asap and get out of there.








Sorry if I seemed rude, I'm used to playing with my clan members and we sarcastically bust balls sometimes but never to be mean, we just know eachother that well and we have fun yet play hard to win by keeping an overall awareness of what's going on everywhere and trying to exploit every advantage.
I had fun playing also and hopefully we'll do it again soon and I'll try not to be such a meanie.


----------



## Jodiuh

You commanded, not asked.

I'm rank 101...you really think I don't know that, lol?

Not all of us are so oblivious to the game that we don't realize what to do w/ battlepacks and boosts.









^ we're even









edit:

For anyone reading this, I want to make it abundantly clear that Lhot is a wonderful wonderful player and a great communicator w/ the mic. Also, he has no issues chatting w/ stranger squad mates too. This brings them in. Overall, I would give him a solid A- as he failed to secure an MVP.

^ ok, now we're not even anymore...ruh-row...


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> You commanded, not asked.
> 
> I'm rank 101...you really think I don't know that, lol?
> 
> Not all of us are so oblivious to the game that we don't realize what to do w/ battlepacks and boosts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ we're even
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> 
> For anyone reading this, I want to make it abundantly clear that Lhot is a wonderful wonderful player and a great communicator w/ the mic. Also, he has no issues chatting w/ stranger squad mates too. This brings them in. Overall, I would give him a solid A- as he failed to secure an MVP.
> 
> ^ ok, now we're not even anymore...ruh-row...


Remember what President John F. Kennedy said in his famous speech at his inauguration :

_"Ask not what Lhotse can do for you.....but what you can do for Lhotse !"_

and I'm rank 114 with 22200 plus kills and 1104 wins with 443 loses.









I'm just kidding, it's all good.








I always play to win as a team and have fun doing it. As long as my k/d is at _least_ 1.0 for the game, I'm fine with not winning MVP, so long as we win the game. I do everything I can to help my team. Communicate, resupplies, heals, revives, placing spawn beacons, running a MAV (you get a TON of XP for that ! ), being a gunner in someone else's tank or chopper and _turning as many flags as I can_. Holding the most flags tips the score in your favor.
I _never_...snipe anymore. _Ever !_
Once I unlocked the SRR-61 just to get one of each of the sniping medals and also one DMR medal, I haven't used a sniper rifle or a DMR since. Sniping is for stat padders and a tank makes a much better sniper than a rifle ever will, yet enables you to help your team more.


----------



## Jodiuh

LOOK AT ME EVERYONE I AM AWESOME!

EVERYTHING IS AWESOME! EVERYTHING IS AWESOME!

ROFL @ that quote. I've heard it before. Pretty amazing that JFK knew your OCN handle all those years ago. I wonder if he knew when Naval Strike would be released?


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Nice post Lhotse.









I also do not use sniper rifle and DMR anymore after unlocking the last gun in those types. The only time i use it is when i got killed by a sniper and to get a payback. lol

It's more fun and exiting when going head to head with other players.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Ah, nm then. I saw you quoted me and was waiting for your response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness Tdubbed...c'mon man...I'm obviously trolling you pretty hard w/ that image. You see it does say 100% usage right? It may as well say, "Upgrade Needed!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, lol...you're still fixated on TOTAL RAM USAGE FROM ALL PROCESSES AND SERVICES. I am referring ONLY TO bf4.exe.
> 
> bf4.exe = 2 GB
> 
> Make sense?
> Again, I am not talking about total ram used, only bf4.exe.
> 
> Please show me your task manager for bf4.exe ONLY that is 5-7 GB. But as it stands, everything seems normal. Aside from the fact that a 64 bit binary is completely unnecessary.


Makes sense - my TOTAL usage was 2GB (with nothing open - just windows boot) and then 5.5GB once BF4 was open.
So maths wise - 3.5GB for BF4.exe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> I'm not being a snob or rude. We keep telling you that we're not using as much RAM as you are and you keep insisting that we are and no, I'm not grateful. Neither I nor anyone else, _asked_ you to do anything and as for doing it for free, it's not as though you have the option to charge anyone here to do it.


"keep insisting"?
You're being illiterate then. My bad.


----------



## skyn3t

why i cannot play any china rising maps anymore? why origin screw me up? I had lost 30 minutes last nigh and now i'm on 20 minutes on hold and no fix yet? bah.


















how many more times i need to click retry?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Does 2GB sound low for bf4.exe?


Sounds normal to me.. I showed what I use which was ~2.1GB. I'm thinking it might just be the users on the dated Win7 OS which is hogging their RAM


----------



## Jodiuh

LOLOLOLOL! Maybe it's a hyperthreading thing.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> on no explosives servers they can spam flashbangs which still do considerable damage to you.


I've killed couple people with 320 FB in direct shot to the head. Only do it when they spam us with explosives, and normally there is a bunch of them in one spot so couple FB will blind everyone just enough for the team to move out and kill everyone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> why i cannot play any china rising maps anymore? why origin screw me up? I had lost 30 minutes last nigh and now i'm on 20 minutes on hold and no fix yet? bah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how many more times i need to click retry?


You need to add reg to the correct location. Some reason origin doesn't add reg files of DLC.
Quote:


> i have the same issue... someone here know how to fix it?
> 
> 12-17-2013 09:57 AM
> 
> bramminderhoud wrote:
> When i try to play China Rising it says : you need to download and install this expansion. I already did that and played the maps only i can't join the game when the china rising dlc sign is next to it. Please help me :smileyindifferent:
> 
> Please first make a backup copy of your registry as described here: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/back-up-registry#1TC=windows-7 [windows.microsoft.com]
> 
> Next check out these steps below:
> 
> 1. Log out and fully exit Origin
> 2. Open your Registry Editor - Type in regedit on the Start Menu Search field and press Enter
> 3. Navigate through HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE > SOFTWARE > Wow6432Node > EA Games > Battlefield 4
> 4. Check if there is a folder named Xpack1 under Battlefield 4
> If YES -> Click on Xpack1, on the right pane check if there is a string named Installed, the Value data should be True
> If NO - right-click on Battlefield 4 > New > Key
> - a new folder will be created, name it Xpack1
> - right-click on Xpack1 > New > String Value > name it Installed
> - on the right-pane, double-click on Installed, set Value Data to True
> 5. Exit Registry Editor
> 6. Log in to Origin and Join China Rising Maps
> 
> Let us know how you get on!


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I've killed couple people with 320 FB in direct shot to the head. Only do it when they spam us with explosives, and normally there is a bunch of them in one spot so couple FB will blind everyone just enough for the team to move out and kill everyone.


no i mean plain old flash bang nade.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I've killed couple people with 320 FB in direct shot to the head. Only do it when they spam us with explosives, and normally there is a bunch of them in one spot so couple FB will blind everyone just enough for the team to move out and kill everyone.
> You need to add reg to the correct location. Some reason origin doesn't add reg files of DLC.


Yes. +Rep bud , worked like a champ.


----------



## Jodiuh

Dudes...

WE HAVE AN OFFICIAL TEAMSPEAK SERVER TO HAVE CHATTY CHAT TIME, BUT NO ONE USES IT!!!!

I posted this awhile back, but it hasn't taken off...yet.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1465097/bf4-gamers-w-mic

Preview:

*******************************************************

Join your fellow OCN bros in the official TeamSpeak server!

ts.ocngaming.net

USA West Coast:
MisterPWN
Jodiuh: I typically try to get on @ least by 830 PM Arizona time and sometimes will play up til 5 AM. Err day!

USA East Coast:

EU:
NOGeoengineering

UK:
TotallydubbedHD

***************************************************

Don't be shy guys! Add your name, location, and when you like to play!


----------



## bluedevil

Is it me or in 1440P, BF4 on Med looks like 1080P on High? If so, I am diggin, Med on my 7870!


----------



## Lhotse

Double XP this weekend ! Get out there and rank up !


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Is it me or in 1440P, BF4 on Med looks like 1080P on High? If so, I am diggin, Med on my 7870!


lol NOP!
That's because of the AA post.

1440p on medium looks better than 1080P ultra


----------



## DiceAir

How would BF4 run on the following system

i7-3770k
1xr9-280x 1100mhz core and 1500mhz memory
MSI B75A-G43. not the gaming one
16GB corsair vengeance 1600mhz ram
SSD for os and another for Games and extra programs
windows 8.1
Qnix qx2710 2560x1440 @ 60hz might push for 96Hz but unsure about framerate.

I was thinking of pushing at least medium graphics with no AA and ambient occlusion off. Will the system be able to at least push 60fps+ most of the time. I will use oc genie to do the overclocking.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I think BF4 should run perfectly on that setup, runs great w/ my 7870 and 8350 (4.3GHz)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> How would BF4 run on the following system
> 
> i7-3770k
> 1xr9-280x 1100mhz core and 1500mhz memory
> MSI B75A-G43. not the gaming one
> 16GB corsair vengeance 1600mhz ram
> SSD for os and another for Games and extra programs
> windows 8.1
> Qnix qx2710 2560x1440 @ 60hz might push for 96Hz but unsure about framerate.
> 
> I was thinking of pushing at least medium graphics with no AA and ambient occlusion off. Will the system be able to at least push 60fps+ most of the time. I will use oc genie to do the overclocking.


get 96hz, but your gpu is the bottleneck. Run at medium at 1440p. Other than that you're almost like my setup








I got sli 680s though


----------



## falcon26

Does BF4 still after all this time, new drivers patches etc still run like crap in Windows 7?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Does BF4 still after all this time, new drivers patches etc still run like crap in Windows 7?


Have not had a single problem in months.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Does BF4 still after all this time, new drivers patches etc still run like crap in Windows 7?


'run crap on Windows 7' padawan I've been running bf4 on win7 since day one and it has run the best


----------



## falcon26

OK let me rephrase my question  Does BF4 still stutter in Windows 7?


----------



## falcon26

This is what I am talking about.....

http://youtu.be/1MoDsjU07MY


----------



## pc-illiterate

i havent stuttered since beta.


----------



## keikei

Anyone else cannot play the game right now? Game crashing every time i try to enter in a round, even in test range. Is it the amount of players this weekend?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> i havent stuttered since beta.


this.


----------



## Aparition

Is it stuttering or do you have network option set to 0?
I get what could be described as stutters with the network setting at 0.
Is the worst when flying.
I've been running 20 in that setting. My ping is average 60.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> This is what I am talking about.....
> 
> http://youtu.be/1MoDsjU07MY


Nuff said:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1433904/comparison-of-windows-7-vs-windows-8-i7-3770k-with-ht-enabled-vs-disabled-on-battlefield-4

No problems on Win7 - never had a single problem on win7 - loads of people going: ERMAGAD WIN 8 is my saviour.
No a fresh install on Windows is.
Uneducated people.

And the idiot in the video: "It wasn't utilising 100% of my GPU or CPU".
Well done padawan. The lower CPU usage = the better for your PC.
100% GPU - what part of it etc?

Anyway - I feel sorry for him.

EDIT:
Oh and another thing:
"playing at 200% for your pleasure" - yet the video is in 1080P and rendered - that logic though....


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Tananananananana!
Still ain't patched - go dice!


----------



## Aparition

That is because it is hilarious... and now a feature.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Is it me or in 1440P, BF4 on Med looks like 1080P on High? If so, I am diggin, Med on my 7870!


Of course this is the case; more pixels equals more detail. Even the HUD text looks tighter and better and you can get away with lower levels of AA.


----------



## BruceB

Is there a OCN BF4 plattoon or something? I'd like to play with some other OCN'ers!


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Is there a OCN BF4 plattoon or something? I'd like to play with some other OCN'ers!


Yep

http://www.overclock.net/t/1470349/ocn-battlefield-4-bf4-platooon/210#post_22028209


----------



## BruceB

Thanks Forceman!


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Tananananananana!
> Still ain't patched - go dice!


I remember this was patched ages ago.. I swear they've got 5 different builds going on, they patch one and forget the previous patches and throw it in. Then they wonder why stuff is still broken or why something from the past re-appears.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hey guys - got a question about SLI 680 + what res to put it on etc.

I played singleplay for around 30mins (was testing - and happy to say: no crashes, as I recently went SLI).
My FPS was sitting at the 100FPS mark - which was impressive.

I have EVERYTHING on ULTRA -
Below was an old screenshot - but now I got AA POST to HIGH (max)


I've left AA deferred to OFF. When I put it to 4x - I got stuttering -> My 2GB VRAM limit I'm wanting to guess.
What do you guys suggest?

I am running 1440p on my QNIX, with 680s in SLI.

I should note my GPUs got to a mental 87c. They are both running stock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I remember this was patched ages ago.. I swear they've got 5 different builds going on, they patch one and forget the previous patches and throw it in. Then they wonder why stuff is still broken or why something from the past re-appears.


Clip was recorded less than 10 days ago.
Since there's only been 1 patch - and that one patch had no notes about patching this.
I'll check again tonight to be sure.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> get 96hz, but your gpu is the bottleneck. Run at medium at 1440p. Other than that you're almost like my setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got sli 680s though


cool. Let's just hope I can actually get hold of the motherboard this week. Wish me luck boys.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> cool. Let's just hope I can actually get hold of the motherboard this week. Wish me luck boys.


eh you won't need luck Z7 boards or Z87 ones are very easy to get hold of, be it used or new.
Stay away from Asus though


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hey guys - got a question about SLI 680 + what res to put it on etc.
> 
> I played singleplay for around 30mins (was testing - and happy to say: no crashes, as I recently went SLI).
> My FPS was sitting at the 100FPS mark - which was impressive.
> 
> I have EVERYTHING on ULTRA -
> Below was an old screenshot - but now I got AA POST to HIGH (max)
> 
> I've left AA deferred to OFF. When I put it to 4x - I got stuttering -> My 2GB VRAM limit I'm wanting to guess.
> What do you guys suggest?
> 
> I am running 1440p on my QNIX, with 680s in SLI.
> http://www.overclock.net/forums/threads/smilies/
> I should note my GPUs got to a mental 87c. They are both running stock.
> Clip was recorded less than 10 days ago.
> Since there's only been 1 patch - and that one patch had no notes about patching this.
> I'll check again tonight to be sure.


i have a similar set up (680s 4gbs in sli on a u2711). the 680s are slightly overclocked (+100mhz). I have everything on ultra, 2x msaa, no anti-post, and resolution scale at 130. I cap fps in nvidia inspector at 60, and the only map that I have to adjust the resolution scale down to remain at 60fps is firestorm. i play mostly 64 player maps-- on 32 player maps I can adjust the reso scale up to 140-150 and still be at 60fps with no prob.

edit: also my gpus never get over 70 degrees--87 sounds kinda high brother.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> i have a similar set up (680s 4gbs in sli on a u2711). the 680s are slightly overclocked (+100mhz). I have everything on ultra, 2x msaa, no anti-post, and resolution scale at 130. I cap fps in nvidia inspector at 60, and the only map that I have to adjust the resolution scale down to remain at 60fps is firestorm. i play mostly 64 player maps-- on 32 player maps I can adjust the reso scale up to 140-150 and still be at 60fps with no prob.
> 
> edit: also my gpus never get over 70 degrees--87 sounds kinda high brother.


you have 4GB ones though.

As for 70degrees - yeah that's the norm for me on a single setup.
That's why I was surprised to see 87!

Any reason behind you turning off aa post and having 2x msaa?
I really want to know what is good or bad for that setup.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> eh you won't need luck Z7 boards or Z87 ones are very easy to get hold of, be it used or new.
> Stay away from Asus though


LOl I'm in South Africa and my supplier only has limited stock of it so will know by tomorrow.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> you have 4GB ones though.
> 
> As for 70degrees - yeah that's the norm for me on a single setup.
> That's why I was surprised to see 87!
> 
> Any reason behind you turning off aa post and having 2x msaa?
> I really want to know what is good or bad for that setup.


yeah i have a couple side intake fans that seem to keep the gpus pretty cool. on my ipad so cant see your setup and case but wonder if you could add a fan pointed at your gpus?

the aa post just seemed to make things a little blurry--the picture seems sharper to me with aa post off. i should have also mentioned that I have a sweetfx+efx combo running too, and hbao in game.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> LOl I'm in South Africa and my supplier only has limited stock of it so will know by tomorrow.


cool beans
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> yeah i have a couple side intake fans that seem to keep the gpus pretty cool. on my ipad so cant see your setup and case but wonder if you could add a fan pointed at your gpus?
> 
> the aa post just seemed to make things a little blurry--the picture seems sharper to me with aa post off. i should have also mentioned that I have a sweetfx+efx combo running too, and hbao in game.


I already do bro.
I have 1x AF140 as intake, just by the GPUs.

And ahh i see ok!


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> cool beans
> I already do bro.
> I have 1x AF140 as intake, just by the GPUs.
> 
> And ahh i see ok!


gotcha. maybe try turning that fan around and see if that helps?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> gotcha. maybe try turning that fan around and see if that helps?


that would give the GPUs less air.
So don't know if that's a good idea.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I have never seen over 2GB. So you're telling me your setup is using 3x the amount of RAM that mine is...
> 
> I wonder what's up w/ that? Memory leak? Problem for me?
> 
> Anyone else?
> 
> How much RAM does the bf4.exe process use for you guys?


Mine usually taps out around 1.8gb usage, 1680 x 1050 res, all low settings.


----------



## pc-illiterate

i would help ya dubbed but im running 1080p.
i have no real clue but i think aa deferred and res scaling accomplishes the same thing.
and turn your hbao into ssao. less of a hit. i run my totally off.

are you running nvcp quality settings on highest quality or quality or performance? what about the aa settings in nvcp? performance sli or quality sli?


----------



## falcon26

OK so I went back to Windows 7 on a fresh install. I'm not sure what you guys are talking about, but to me anyway the performance drop is pretty big. In Windows 8 BF4 is butter smooth on every map. In windows 7 their are times where it is like a slide show. And I get some nice micro stutter. Actually I'm getting the same problems that guy was getting in the you tube video. I think DirectX 11.2 has alot to do with the performance of BF4. Having 11.2 can make all the difference in the world in terms of performance. I really hate Windows 8, but I need BF4 to run smooth so its back to Windows 8 :-(


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> OK so I went back to Windows 7 on a fresh install. I'm not sure what you guys are talking about, but to me anyway the performance drop is pretty big. In Windows 8 BF4 is butter smooth on every map. In windows 7 their are times where it is like a slide show. And I get some nice micro stutter. Actually I'm getting the same problems that guy was getting in the you tube video. I think DirectX 11.2 has alot to do with the performance of BF4. Having 11.2 can make all the difference in the world in terms of performance. I really hate Windows 8, but I need BF4 to run smooth so its back to Windows 8 :-(


well if that works best for you go back to win8.
I played BOTH on win 8 and win7 - never noticed a difference. (Only by benching did I find out win8 had a very very minor difference in the overall FPS).

Playing wise - I play on win7. I can't stand the stupid win8 UI.
That said, if you want win8 to run more like win7, get startisback - I got a license myself for it - was super cheap via their site!

STILL doesn't mean I want to go to win8.
Until I see a HUGE difference between the two OS' will I ever "sacrifice my UI experience" for raw FPS gains.

Personally I think win9 (or whatever they call it) - will be the killer.


----------



## Krazee

I usually see mine using 2.5 out of my 12 gb


----------



## falcon26

Is their any way hack wise to get DirectX 11.2 on Windows 7? And did Microsoft official say that DirectX 11.2 is not coming to windows 7?


----------



## pc-illiterate

@falcon26 windows 8 or 8.1?
i have no stutter with win7 and running in sli and i wonder how much of the stutter is caused by other's hardware and os set-ups.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Is their any way hack wise to get DirectX 11.2 on Windows 7? And did Microsoft official say that DirectX 11.2 is not coming to windows 7?


Nop MS went the way of: "we're going to make it exclusive to win8", so people will be forced to buy win8 or make devs feel they "have to" dev on win8 -> aka: DICE
So as far as I'm aware, it's low level things that aren't able to be "hacked" or customised by any user, without breaking the OS.


----------



## falcon26

It can't be hardware. In Windows 8 its perfect. In Windows 7 its like a choppy slide show sometimes. All the latest drivers as well. I actually goggled this problem. And in every case or review of W7 vs W8 99% of the reviewers said that DirectX 11.2 has a huge advantage over 11.1 and for the best possible game play of BF4 use W8. Dam it.. I too really hate W8 can't stand Metro...


----------



## pc-illiterate

dont trust any reviewers. look at the reviews for bf4, enough said.
it can be hardware and faulty/bad overclocks. there are too many people running win7 with NO problems to blame it on win7. latest drivers are not always a good thing.


----------



## Emu105

Guys how can i get the chart on the left bottom corner...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> It can't be hardware. In Windows 8 its perfect. In Windows 7 its like a choppy slide show sometimes. All the latest drivers as well. I actually goggled this problem. And in every case or review of W7 vs W8 99% of the reviewers said that DirectX 11.2 has a huge advantage over 11.1 and for the best possible game play of BF4 use W8. Dam it.. I too really hate W8 can't stand Metro...


Which "reviewers"
Uneducated, paid, bias reviewers?
Like rivalXfactor for example? lol....

I have no bias between the two OS' GAME WISE - if one ran better than the other, I would scream at people to be on win8.
All this "omg it's better" made me create that thread I linked before - and that thread was one of the world's first.
I really wanted to see for myself if I could "gain 40FPS by going to win8" as some idiots (like rivalxfactor) stated.

I don't believe it's hardware related, but I'm wondering if you're seeing a placebo after being brain washed by certain "reviewers".
I can only think of a few things: your hardware PREFERS the newer DX build OR drivers work better with your hardware on win7.

You got a single GPU 780 setup (from your rig) - so there shouldn't be any SLI etc issues.
Dunno mate, just do what's best for you, not best a sa "reviewer".

I stand behind my comment though: I saw literally no difference between win7 and win8. Fluidity and all that.

*PS. Might be worth looking at unparking cores in win7.*


----------



## TriviumKM

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Guys how can i get the chart on the left bottom corner...






PerfOverlay.DrawGraph 1


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Hmm well I was happy to see you were going SLI dude but as you are finding out 2GB is not really enough for 1440P at Ultra with MSAA in the mix. Which is too bad because Post kinda blurs your otherwise nicer, sharper and more detailed overall image compared to 1080P.

And while it was not night and day for me the game most certainly runs better under Windows 8. And no one is stuck with Metro as default, as you all should know.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Hmm well I was happy to see you were going SLI dude but as you are finding out 2GB is not really enough for 1440P at Ultra with MSAA in the mix. Which is too bad because Post kinda blurs your otherwise nicer, sharper and more detailed overall image compared to 1080P.
> 
> And while it was not night and day for me the game most certainly runs better under Windows 8. And no one is stuck with Metro as default, as you all should know.


it's msaa really


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Stay away from Asus MSI though


Fixed. ASUS and Gigabyte are fine.


----------



## Lhotse

Has anyone here unlocked the 'Fleur de lis' emblem yet ? This is what it look's like. I'm a Lv. 115 and this is the only one I've been waiting for, it never unlocks and I've never seen it in anyone else's emblem either.

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/download_zps77f92146.jpg.html


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Fixed. ASUS and Gigabyte are fine.


I don't think you've been through as much of Asus products as I've been


----------



## King PWNinater

How do I force the usage of my 2 GPUs and my CPU as far up as possible while playing?

BTW: 1440p gaming


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King PWNinater*
> 
> How do I force the usage of my 2 GPUs and my CPU as far up as possible while playing?
> 
> BTW: 1440p gaming


You ant as LOW as possible CPU usage, and the GPU is basically bound to BF4 performance. ie. VRAM limit might limit your usage.
There's no way of "activating" anything to make it use it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

"we fixed the killcam bug"
LAAAAAAAAWWWWL
Sure you did you idiots. I absolutely hate DICE.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys - got a question about SLI 680 + what res to put it on etc.
> 
> I played singleplay for around 30mins (was testing - and happy to say: no crashes, as I recently went SLI).
> My FPS was sitting at the 100FPS mark - which was impressive.
> 
> I have EVERYTHING on ULTRA -
> Below was an old screenshot - but now I got AA POST to HIGH (max)
> 
> 
> I've left AA deferred to OFF. When I put it to 4x - I got stuttering -> My 2GB VRAM limit I'm wanting to guess.
> What do you guys suggest?
> 
> I am running 1440p on my QNIX, with 680s in SLI.
> 
> I should note my GPUs got to a mental 87c. They are both running stock.
> 
> 
> 
> Clip was recorded less than 10 days ago.
> Since there's only been 1 patch - and that one patch had no notes about patching this.
> I'll check again tonight to be sure.


This is the first hit I found about it being patched.

http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2013/10/17/battlefield-4-patch-will-fix-the-elevator-catapult/

That's what I meant by my post; they fix something in build x.y, release it. Then test something and fix something on y.x, release it. Few months later they mix them up and rubbish appears because they don't actually work together or worse, they forget to include the previous fix to the latest release. Anyhow, just guessing but would explain some of the craziness.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> "we fixed the killcam bug"
> LAAAAAAAAWWWWL
> Sure you did you idiots. I absolutely hate DICE.


The latest patch won't be released until the new DLC is available to download.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> it's msaa really


Right...as I said. But MSAA is a must, at least to me. Depends on how sensitive you are to the jaggies. Granted there are less overall with this many more pixels per inch but I still see them. I can manage 2x now which is way better than none. There actually seems to be less noticeable difference in IQ between 2x and 4x in this game anyway. At least compared to BF3.


----------



## Krazee

Patches, do you really think patches will fix anything. It took them almost 4 months to fix the game from crashing


----------



## Lhotse

I could care less about kill cam. I do more killing than dying, so it serves my purposes for the stupid noobs not to know where I am after I tear em up.







They should just do away with it completely like in Hardcore. It's stupid when you think about it. You're dead. You got _p//ned_. Why should you be rewarded for that by knowing who killed you and where they are ? Play smarter and fight harder and then you don't have to worry about 'kill cam'.
You see all these noobs whining about the netcode not working in game chat because killcam isn't working right. Who cares ?! Maybe if they played more and whined less, they wouldn't die so much and their team might win a few games.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Patches, do you really think patches will fix anything. It took them almost 4 months to fix the game from crashing


I'd definitely say DICE still needs to stabilize the game further. I'm playing tdm floodzone, and standing still. Im getting 15fps spikes. Other levels, explosions going off everywhere and the fps is completely stable. What the heck?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Fixed. ASUS and Gigabyte are fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you've been through as much of Asus products as I've been
Click to expand...

My Asus A7N8X couldn't clock for poop. Swapped w/ an Abit NF7 and couldn't have been happier.

Fast forward to today and I own the Maximus VI Hero. SIX out of eight BIOS updates released have this in the notes:

"Improve system stability."










Poor board can't S3 for nothing. Buddy of mine has one and it's having issues w/ S3 as well. I LOVE sleep, so this is a major bummer for me.

TL;DR, next board will be an MSI, no doubt.


----------



## The-racer

I'm going to kick some legs here...
Why are allot of you still complaining on trade-kills , killcam wich are wrong , netcode , .... ?
Take it as it is!

Ok , if it where a competetive game , these issues are totally wrong.
But common , BF hasn't been competetive since BF1942.

BF3 didn't have killcams , now the don't work in BF4 and you guy's keep ranting about this?
Trad-kills , killcam probs , netcode , ...
It's the EXACT same thing for other players , even on the other team.

I play as it is ,
and i'm having ALLOT of fun!


----------



## Jodiuh

533MB update from Origin!


----------



## The-racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


See?
My point exactly here...
They've announced this for days...
People just don't read anymore...


----------



## Jodiuh

_The mad face represents how I felt when my game exited/crashed/whatever @ 2AM PST. The image is what's going on. The SIX THUMB UP SMILEYS are representative of how I REALLY FEEL cause we get new stuffs/fixes/patches/upgrades/$$$!

Maybe try to be less critical of others in the future._









**************************************

Levelcap yt of the new patch changes:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjKzj3gjTQQ


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I don't think you've been through as much of Asus products as I've been


*cough*

Just don't let TB order your Asus parts. Otherwise Asus is fine









On another note... 6am, BF4 update. Servers down.


----------



## Outcasst

Naval strike downloaded and installed!


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Naval strike downloaded and installed!












Battlelog is still down though. So much for 1 hour.


----------



## Unknownm

New update and new DLC. Hell yes


----------



## Jodiuh

Battlelog still down...guess I'll just hit the sack now and play when I wake.

I hope these maps are great.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Right...as I said. But MSAA is a must, at least to me. Depends on how sensitive you are to the jaggies. Granted there are less overall with this many more pixels per inch but I still see them. I can manage 2x now which is way better than none. There actually seems to be less noticeable difference in IQ between 2x and 4x in this game anyway. At least compared to BF3.


Yeah I noticed it too, but was fine really - 1440p really bring out this game!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> TL;DR, next board will be an MSI, no doubt.


Likewise
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> *cough*
> 
> Just don't let TB order your Asus parts. Otherwise Asus is fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note... 6am, BF4 update. Servers down.


"TD" not "TB"









And no, it's not even about ordering, just RMA'ing or using their "parts". Be it laptops, or soundcards


----------



## daguardian

Naval Strike is up!


----------



## Outcasst

Can't play... Battlelog is telling me to update the game when it's already updated!


----------



## daguardian

yeah just got the same message..


----------



## Outcasst

Did a repair of the main game, downloaded 86MB. Works now.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Last update before I move to the HDD.
SSD has only 6GB remaining. BF4 takes up about 40GB....


----------



## Qu1ckset

I hate when this happens...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Last update before I move to the HDD.
> SSD has only 6GB remaining. BF4 takes up about 40GB....


Buy my rig....SSD space issues will never again be a problem








@ Mods: wasn't remotely srs


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Buy my rig....SSD space issues will never again be a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Mods: wasn't remotely srs


haha - oorrrr, orrrrr you can give me your rig







?


----------



## Aparition

What I am really curious about is if the Support MP-APS will neutralize the missiles that launch on the carrier.
A whole team of Support classes could potentially make your carrier immune to the attacks


----------



## the9quad

Nvidia made huge fps gains recently with even more impressive ones to come in 11.2 so if your going off benches of win 7 vs win 8 that haven't been redone in the last month then your wrong and need todo them again


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Nvidia made huge fps gains recently with even more impressive ones to come in 11.2 so if your going off benches of win 7 vs win 8 that haven't been redone in the last month then your wrong and need todo them again


I ran the frame rate analyzer last night. I'm on win7 64bit.
My average was ~90 something FPS. However I had frames chopping into the 100ms range.
I have my FPS capped via config at 70, my monitor refresh rate. Rush 64p maps it is almost constant at 70 fps. On 64p Large Conquest my fps fluctuate from 70 - 45fps, seemingly randomly. Not sure why.
I am on latest WHQL release 335.23. Did 2 installs with DDU to try to remove any driver install issues. Checked for CPU parking, none.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yeah I noticed it too, but was fine really - 1440p really bring out this game!


Oh&#8230;it's not just this game.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

2142 is almost back - DICE screwed up one MAJOR thing:
Enemy can SPAWN on your carrier. What were they thinking?

Oh and here's a "confirmed" dice feature:
Glowing white boat:



I play 15mins of this game, and uncover 2 problems. I wonder how long DICE played









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/450655252760730688/177435049/


----------



## Ghost12

Wonder if it would have been really illogical to fix the attack boat tv missile in conjunction with the launch of a water battle centric dlc.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 2142 is almost back - DICE screwed up one MAJOR thing:
> Enemy can SPAWN on your carrier. What were they thinking?
> 
> Oh and here's a "confirmed" dice feature:
> Glowing white boat:
> 
> 
> 
> I play 15mins of this game, and uncover 2 problems. I wonder how long DICE played
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/450655252760730688/177435049/


Lol! I realized a long time ago we are still playing a beta. I'm not just talking about 'small' bugs. The entire damn game is a bug. Albeit, a very fun one.


----------



## keikei

Downloading DLC as we speak. 4.96 gigs. Let me know what you guys think!

edit: i guess were getting a patch as well.


----------



## ET900

My Origin client is downloading Naval Strike now! I assume we can play it. So it looks like I have my evening sorted


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> My Origin client is downloading Naval Strike now! I assume we can play it. So it looks like I have my evening sorted


Are you in the OCN platoon? I'll probably join you. These maps look sic.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Maps are absolutely beautiful though - really like the game variant too - but 2142 was better, by far


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Are you in the OCN platoon? I'll probably join you. These maps look sic.


no, but i think most of you guys are u.s based. so the servers you play will have bad ping for me :/ i need the best pings i can get with this game lol







but it's time to give mantle another shot with this new patch. so far i've had some pretty terrible vram issues with it!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

BF4 just crashed....not sure what's the cause - hope it isn't my SLI config:


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Maps are absolutely beautiful though - really like the game variant too - but 2142 was better, by far


You have a favorite map yet?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> no, but i think most of you guys are u.s based. so the servers you play will have bad ping for me :/ i need the best pings i can get with this game lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it's time to give mantle another shot with this new patch. so far i've had some pretty terrible vram issues with it!


Understandable. I try to play overseas as well, if i get kicked cause of high ping, oh well. I consider over 100 high. I've seen U.S. servers get overseas players and most are not kicked.


----------



## rasa92re

Installing Naval Strike now. I'm pretty excited about this.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 2142 is almost back - DICE screwed up one MAJOR thing:
> Enemy can SPAWN on your carrier. What were they thinking?


this is disappointing to hear. i haven't played yet but i'm really excited for a new titan-mode. being able to parachute over the enemy carrier sounds like it will rob a lot of the fun out.


----------



## ET900

Here's some of the patch notes:

"MANTLE
-Mantle now requires Catalyst 14.2 or later drivers.
-Fixed multiple crashes.
-Fixed memory leak when switching between windowed and full screen.
-Optimized memory management which can reduce amount of performance stalls when video memory is overcommitted.
-Improved performance when vsync is used.
-Fixed bug with offset mouse cursor when using full screen and horizontal windows taskbar.
-Multi-GPU: Added initial support for frame pacing for smoother frame rate in full screen mode, enabled by default. Can be disabled in console / User.cfg with "RenderDevice.FramePacingMethod 0".
-Multi-GPU: Fixed black screen when starting on machine with multiple GPUs where the weakest GPU has the display attached to it.
-Multi-GPU: Fixed intermittent crash when switching between windowed and full screen mode when having multiple GPUs

DIRECTX
-Fixed bug with borderless window not covering entire screen when starting up

*Temporarily disabled, as the team is working on addressing an issue related to it. "

Looks like it's worth trying Mantle again. Hopefully those vram issues have been sorted


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> You have a favorite map yet?
> Understandable. I try to play overseas as well, if i get kicked cause of high ping, oh well. I consider over 100 high. I've seen U.S. servers get overseas players and most are not kicked.


Haven't played them enough to say - I really like them all for them time being. Each being a lil different from the other.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> this is disappointing to hear. i haven't played yet but i'm really excited for a new titan-mode. being able to parachute over the enemy carrier sounds like it will rob a lot of the fun out.


yup huge huge flaw.
You don't have to even parachute at time - you just SPAWN IN the carrier.
Rounds end within 8mins with a good team.

We got most of the objectives and pushed the carrier straight away. Took it without much defence.
And I'm playing on 64p servers, so there's bound to be people defending.

So far what I like:
-Map designs (these might be their best maps, since wake island in BF3)
-Naval theme - works well
-Map looks -> looks spectacular on 1440p
-2142 titan mode-esk
-Lil bird works really well in these maps - good balance: boats vs helis

What I dislike:
-Carrier can be spawn'ed on, rather than you having to get to it - meaning defending it is almost impossible
-After the 2nd bomb is planted, the round ends straight away -> in 2142 you had to jump off and not be killed -> that was some adrenaline rush - now it's plain and boring
-Hover crafts are good, but they need some sort of weapon - like a mounted machine gun would make them more effective
-White glowing carrier look - it's completely blinding -no matter the res. Definitely a bug or a "dice feature" lol.
-AWS is beyond OP (we know this for a lil while now) - but my god am I abusing it until it gets nerfed.


----------



## EliteReplay

Nice to see the new maps, what about the bugs listed on the patch? has they been fixed?


----------



## Outcasst

Of the games I've played, it seems that the team that usually loses is the one who's carrier gets breached first. It seems way too easy to win once a carrier has been breached. Unlike Titan mode, it was actually a challenge in itself to get on to the enemy ship.


----------



## Lhotse

Anyone know how to unlock the Phantom Trainee assignment yet ?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Of the games I've played, it seems that the team that usually loses is the one who's carrier gets breached first. It seems way too easy to win once a carrier has been breached. Unlike Titan mode, it was actually a challenge in itself to get on to the enemy ship.


agreed


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Haven't played them enough to say - I really like them all for them time being. Each being a lil different from the other.
> yup huge huge flaw.
> You don't have to even parachute at time - you just SPAWN IN the carrier.
> Rounds end within 8mins with a good team.
> 
> We got most of the objectives and pushed the carrier straight away. Took it without much defence.
> And I'm playing on 64p servers, so there's bound to be people defending.
> 
> So far what I like:
> -Map designs (these might be their best maps, since wake island in BF3)
> -Naval theme - works well
> -Map looks -> looks spectacular on 1440p
> -2142 titan mode-esk
> -Lil bird works really well in these maps - good balance: boats vs helis
> 
> What I dislike:
> -Carrier can be spawn'ed on, rather than you having to get to it - meaning defending it is almost impossible
> -After the 2nd bomb is planted, the round ends straight away -> in 2142 you had to jump off and not be killed -> that was some adrenaline rush - now it's plain and boring
> -Hover crafts are good, but they need some sort of weapon - like a mounted machine gun would make them more effective
> -White glowing carrier look - it's completely blinding -no matter the res. Definitely a bug or a "dice feature" lol.
> -AWS is beyond OP (we know this for a lil while now) - but my god am I abusing it until it gets nerfed.


I loved the mad dash at the end of 2142 rounds to get off the exploding Titan. Killing defenders on the way out, or killing victorious soldiers on the way out if you were a defender. That was so great.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> -Lil bird works really well in these maps - good balance: boats vs helis


Sweet!







I just passed the 6000 kills mark with scout Helos this past weekend.







Yes, I'm a Helo ho.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I loved the mad dash at the end of 2142 rounds to get off the exploding Titan. Killing defenders on the way out, or killing victorious soldiers on the way out if you were a defender. That was so great.


same here!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just passed the 6000 kills point with scout Helos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm a helo ho.


lmao


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just passed the 6000 kills mark with scout Helos this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm a Helo ho.


Nice ! I wish I could do that. I think I might be the worst pilot in the history of video gaming and the ironic part is that my dad was actually a decorated military helicopter pilot in Vietnam. I guess I didn't inherit that 'flying gene' from him.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> -Carrier can be spawn'ed on, rather than you having to get to it - meaning defending it is almost impossible
> -After the 2nd bomb is planted, the round ends straight away -> in 2142 you had to jump off and not be killed -> that was some adrenaline rush - now it's plain and boring


Too bad they didn't stick to the original formula on both counts. It still sounds like a fun expansion though.







I'll find out tonight when I get home. I working hard right now to earn $$$ for BF5.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Too bad they didn't stick to the original formula on both counts. It still sounds like a fun expansion though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll find out tonight when I get home. I working hard right now to earn $$$ for BF5.


Definitely the best DLC BF4 has had and/or BF3 had.
So yeah best maps so far for me.

I've jumped on win8 to see any SLI differences between win7 and win8
I hate win8's feel lol


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I've jumped on win8 to see any SLI differences between win7 and win8
> I hate win8's feel lol


Just boot into the desktop directly. There is a registry tweak to bypass the initial lock/clock screen also. As long as you have plenty of shortcuts set up on your desktop, it's fine. I don't use Metro at all, and I've uninstalled any apps related to it that can be removed. I've also bypassed the Microsoft Store and Skydrive. There are lots of tweaks you can do to make it Windows 7-like. I also have the Run command and CMD window icon pinned next to the Windows 8 logo in the taskbar.

Also, Winkey+X is your friend.







There is always Start8 if you really need it: http://www.stardock.com/products/start8/

If you fully tweak your Win8.1, you can use less than 1GB of RAM for the OS.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Just boot into the desktop directly. There is a registry tweak to bypass the initial lock/clock screen also. As long as you have plenty of shortcuts set up on your desktop, it's fine. I don't use Metro at all, and I've uninstalled any apps related to it that can be removed. I've also bypassed the Microsoft Store and Skydrive. There are lots of tweaks you can do to make it Windows 7-like. I also have the Run command and CMD window icon pinned next to the Windows 8 logo in the taskbar.
> 
> Also, Winkey+X is your friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is always Start8 if you really need it: http://www.stardock.com/products/start8/
> 
> If you fully tweak your Win8.1, you can use less than 1GB of RAM for the OS.


I've got startisback (full license) - uninstalled all apps already, boot past login and straight to desktop but I still dislike it lol.

Why did they get rid of Aero though - I loved it so much.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Just boot into the desktop directly. There is a registry tweak to bypass the initial lock/clock screen also. As long as you have plenty of shortcuts set up on your desktop, it's fine. I don't use Metro at all, and I've uninstalled any apps related to it that can be removed. I've also bypassed the Microsoft Store and Skydrive. There are lots of tweaks you can do to make it Windows 7-like. I also have the Run command and CMD window icon pinned next to the Windows 8 logo in the taskbar.
> 
> Also, Winkey+X is your friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is always Start8 if you really need it: http://www.stardock.com/products/start8/
> 
> If you fully tweak your Win8.1, you can use less than 1GB of RAM for the OS.


Good lordly o lord of lords... just for all that work I'm waiting for Win9.
Needing to do a minimum of 7 steps after installation and optimization is crazy. Then the steps are only band-aids, ready to be reset at a moments system update.


----------



## Ghost12

Meh windows 8 is great, metro start screen is great. Been on it since consumer preview and would never go back. Each to their own though.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

On 1.3GB at cold boot on win 8.1 - which is around 1GB lower than on win7 for me.
Either or - don't see what's to "love" about win8.
Anyway - not going to drive this on a useless never ending off-topic debate.

I'm curious to see how it performs in SLI and vs win7.
Finally installed all the updates (second assault etc) so ready to jump on win8 now and see!
Will report back.

EDIT:
Since posting I've been sitting for 10mins for BF4 to launch and it isn't....


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Meh windows 8 is great, metro start screen is great. Been on it since consumer preview and would never go back. Each to their own though.


I personally love 8.1 thou I don't have it myself. Seems snappy and quicker than 7.

On topic .... Anyone able to play yet? I tried before work and couldn't.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Fine. _You add nothing of value to this thread_ is what I suppose I was trying to say, and with a bad attitude to boot.


I didnt even say anything. Just defending heresy.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Wasted over 30mins trying to get BF4 to launch on win8.1 - gave up - going back to win (winning) 7.
Can't be bothered with this crap OS anymore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I personally love 8.1 thou I don't have it myself. Seems snappy and quicker than 7.
> 
> On topic .... Anyone able to play yet? I tried before work and couldn't.


Let me know if it's another "DICE" feature.
As far as I can tell :
Launches really well on win7
doesn't launch after restarts etc on win8.1


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Wasted over 30mins trying to get BF4 to launch on win8.1 - gave up - going back to win (winning) 7.
> Can't be bothered with this crap OS anymore.
> Let me know if it's another "DICE" feature.
> As far as I can tell :
> Launches really well on win7
> doesn't launch after restarts etc on win8.1


Strange... I've never had problem launching it in Win7 or Win8.1.







I think someone mentioned you might have to force the 64-bit EXE to launch. There is an option in Origin for this game to force a certain mode, 64 or 32 bit.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> So far what I like:
> -Map designs (these might be their best maps, since wake island in BF3)
> -Naval theme - works well
> -Map looks -> looks spectacular on 1440p
> -2142 titan mode-esk
> -Lil bird works really well in these maps - good balance: boats vs helis


Little bird works well when you have an awesome engineering repairing u non-stop and u dont land in the water. lol


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Wasted over 30mins trying to get BF4 to launch on win8.1 - gave up - going back to win (winning) 7.
> Can't be bothered with this crap OS anymore.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I personally love 8.1 thou I don't have it myself. Seems snappy and quicker than 7.
> 
> On topic .... Anyone able to play yet? I tried before work and couldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if it's another "DICE" feature.
> As far as I can tell :
> Launches really well on win7
> doesn't launch after restarts etc on win8.1
Click to expand...

LoL. Let me know when 7 works. I tried repeatedly this morning. Wouldn't load. Kept telling me to install update. Maybe my PC just needs some lovin. Haha


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Strange... I've never had problem launching it in Win7 or Win8.1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think someone mentioned you might have to force the 64-bit EXE to launch. There is an option in Origin for this game to force a certain mode, 64 or 32 bit.


yeah - I have it on forced X64 :/
EDITL
Even did a re-install repair. That didn't work either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Little bird works well when you have an awesome engineering repairing u non-stop and u dont land in the water. lol


haha YES - aka: you!
But yeah the water - that's because my engine was disabled and I couldn't control it haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> LoL. Let me know when 7 works. I tried repeatedly this morning. Wouldn't load. Kept telling me to install update. Maybe my PC just needs some lovin. Haha


7 worked without an issue - launched NS as soon as the update came out.
Going to re-launch now

UPDATE:
Boom win7, works on first click







!


----------



## keikei

i'll be testing out mantle soon and report back!

edit: mantle still no good for me.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I STILL cannot believe they haven't fixed the active protection HUGE FPS drop.
I got from 120FPS down to 8FPS. Yes 0.8. single digit.
I'll record it with my camera this time, and upload to youtube.


----------



## m0ar

I now have repeated rubber banding issues in nearly every server I join, DICE on top form yet again.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0ar*
> 
> I now have repeated rubber banding issues in nearly every server I join, DICE on top form yet again.


I've been playing all morning and have had no rubber banding, lag or fps issues on any server and I've played 2 Naval Strike conquest and one regular TDM servers. Actually, it seem's they finally fixed the netcode/kill cam problem as well as the problem I had getting my bipod to work after being revived.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0ar*
> 
> I now have repeated rubber banding issues in nearly every server I join, DICE on top form yet again.


yup there are a few servers like this


----------



## RexKobra

Im loving this new DLC! I've only played two matches thus far and already received four gold packs, lol.

*Not bad for my first match ever with the new DLC*


----------



## EVILNOK

I don't think I can ever get tired of doing this:






Also, 3 blocks of C4 will launch a hovercraft a pretty good distance into the air. Not sure if I recorded that or not though.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Im loving this new DLC! I've only played two matches thus far and already received four gold packs, lol.
> 
> *Not bad for my first match ever with the new DLC*


From what I've been hearing everyone is getting 4 gold packs. I haven't played yet. Guess we'll see later.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

hehehe - yes another "problem" with BF4:


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> From what I've been hearing everyone is getting 4 gold packs. I haven't played yet. Guess we'll see later.


With the new patch you receive a gold pack for ever service star you unlock. In the two matches I playedbi unlocked 4 service stars so I received the 4 fold packs. At this rate I'll have every single remaining item unlocked by the end of the night.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> With the new patch you receive a gold pack for ever service star you unlock. In the two matches I playedbi unlocked 4 service stars so I received the 4 fold packs. At this rate I'll have every single remaining item unlocked by the end of the night.


I've read that isn't even enabled yet. I know I had 5 gold battlepacks when I logged in today and hadn't even played a match yet.


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> hehehe - yes another "problem" with BF4:


haha man that was bugging me earlier too! there's some over kill glow/bloom type effect going on at times on these new levels as well. had a couple of other little issuestoo. but it's been fun so far







i've only played 2 or 3 of these new levels. but i remember thinking that one of them felt way too compact for 64 players. i can see me playing this expansion on 48 player quite a lot right now..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> haha man that was bugging me earlier too! there's some over kill glow/bloom type effect going on at times on these new levels as well. had a couple of other little issuestoo. but it's been fun so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've only played 2 or 3 of these new levels. but i remember thinking that one of them felt way too compact for 64 players. i can see me playing this expansion on 48 player quite a lot right now..


I can see myself playing NS and CA gamemode till the next game comes out personally.
Just what the 2142 doctor ordered.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Here's the active protection FPS drop I was talking about:
I go from around 120FPS to 18FPS in the space of a second - thoughts?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Here's the active protection FPS drop I was talking about:
> I go from around 120FPS to 18FPS in the space of a second - thoughts?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The only time I see frame rate drops like that is when I run out of VRAM.


----------



## Porter_

the download servers must be getting hammered. i'm downloading the update at 1.3 MB/s.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> The only time I see frame rate drops like that is when I run out of VRAM.


yeah I don't see any other drops, any where else - just there.
Fun fact:
Whilst in SLI whilst with AB having the ticked "syn GPUs" I was getting minor stuttering in win7.
Removed the tick, and manually downclocked my other GPU -> 0 problems.


----------



## Bloodbath

Had a round of Operation Mortar lastnight and had fun, thought the level design was pretty cool. I actually thought it was running really smooth for a change, usually its a bit choppy NS was butter smooth.


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Here's the active protection FPS drop I was talking about:
> I go from around 120FPS to 18FPS in the space of a second - thoughts?


i was getting worse than that until the latest patch. there was a vram issue with mantle. and my game would completely lockup for about half a second at a time in some situations. and since ns came out. i've seen some some similar situations happen. but not as extreme as before. i play with vsync at 60hz.. and often, explosions happening right in front of me will cause me to drop to 50-55fps. but sometimes it hits hard like you're getting. i think i saw it drop to about 18fps earlier. it does seem a bit over the top when i'm running at 55-60fps for the majority of the game otherwise. the recovery from the frame drop can be pretty terrible too. which really screws your game up in some situations :/


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> With the new patch you receive a gold pack for ever service star you unlock. In the two matches I playedbi unlocked 4 service stars so I received the 4 fold packs. At this rate I'll have every single remaining item unlocked by the end of the night.


No you didn't.

Looks like someone does not read the patch notes

There is a nice little star *

They have turned it off,but seeing as it is dice they have screwed that up as well,some people get it most do not,but everyone is getting a min of 4 gold battlepacks(that will always show in game,but not on BL)


----------



## ViTosS

Hey guys, are you using MSI Afterburner to monitor the FPS and GPU usage while playing BF4 multiplayer? Are your mouses freezing time to time? It happens only with MSI Afterburner monitoring, my aim freezes sometimes when I move the cursor, I really want to fix this to be able to use again MSI AB, the curiosity is that this only happens in multiplayer matches, playing campaign is normal


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> No you didn't.
> 
> Looks like someone does not read the patch notes
> 
> There is a nice little star *
> 
> They have turned it off,but seeing as it is dice they have screwed that up as well,some people get it most do not,but everyone is getting a min of 4 gold battlepacks(that will always show in game,but not on BL)


Strange, do I hear an echo?

Thanks, but EVILNOK already corrected my misinformation.

Looks like someone does not read previous posts.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Strange, do I hear an echo?
> 
> Thanks, but EVILNOK already corrected my misinformation.
> 
> Looks like someone does not read previous posts.


I wasn't sure if it had been added or not when I posted. I just saw someone else mention it on another forum. My gold battlepacks were showing up on Battlelog just fine though. I did get a sweet Epic Goat emblem! Try to contain your jealousy


















Also, anyone else had this happen after being revived? Its happend 5 or 6 times on NS maps today to me:


----------



## iTzHughie

Logged off this afternoon with 5 battlepacks, 3 gold. Logged in with +19 gold for 24 total for no reason :O (Opened 3)

Ya'll MAD?!



Edit: Seems like every few minutes (I'm not even in game) a gold pack or two pops into my collection for no reason. Up to 27 golds now


----------



## keikei

^Wat???


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Strange, do I hear an echo?
> 
> Thanks, but EVILNOK already corrected my misinformation.
> 
> Looks like someone does not read previous posts.


Problem?
Sarcasm attempt failed btw,not enough smilies









I have read the previous posts,unlike 95% of people in the thread who just spout the same thing or ask the same questions.


----------



## Darren9

Can't say I like the rooms large enough to fly a heli into on the carriers, those tight little side corridors in 2142 made the Titan for me. Probably should of made the deck where the defenders heli spawns out of bounds as well. You can just walk up to it, put some C4 on and blow it up as soon as someone spawns into it.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> yeah I don't see any other drops, any where else - just there.


I see that too but only when I was using more than 100% scaling (whatever it's called, not in game and don't change it often enough to remember). At 100% it doesn't take that much abuse.. did you raise yours?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> From what I've been hearing everyone is getting 4 gold packs. I haven't played yet. Guess we'll see later.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I've read that isn't even enabled yet. I know I had 5 gold battlepacks when I logged in today and hadn't even played a match yet.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> No you didn't.
> 
> Looks like someone does not read the patch notes
> 
> There is a nice little star *
> 
> They have turned it off,but seeing as it is dice they have screwed that up as well,some people get it most do not,but everyone is getting a min of 4 gold battlepacks(that will always show in game,but not on BL)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I wasn't sure if it had been added or not when I posted. I just saw someone else mention it on another forum. My gold battlepacks were showing up on Battlelog just fine though. I did get a sweet Epic Goat emblem! Try to contain your jealousy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, anyone else had this happen after being revived? Its happend 5 or 6 times on NS maps today to me:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTzHughie*
> 
> Logged off this afternoon with 5 battlepacks, 3 gold. Logged in with +19 gold for 24 total for no reason :O (Opened 3)
> 
> Ya'll MAD?!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Seems like every few minutes (I'm not even in game) a gold pack or two pops into my collection for no reason. Up to 27 golds now


Logged in and played for an hour. After a few rounds I got 1 gold battlepack.


----------



## Forceman

The new maps are very nice - conquest is a lot of fun on them. Too bad carrier assault is over so quickly - once the carrier opens the game is basically over.

And apparently higher Hz does matter - I'm playing much better (getting more kills) now that I have a 96Hz Qnix. I wasn't a believer before, but I am now.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The new maps are very nice - conquest is a lot of fun on them. Too bad carrier assault is over so quickly - once the carrier opens the game is basically over.
> 
> And apparently higher Hz does matter - I'm playing much better (getting more kills) now that I have a 96Hz Qnix. I wasn't a believer before, but I am now.


I was playing last night and noticed immediately that I couldn't get focused on anything. Guess what? I forgot to turn Lightboost on. I was @ 144hz and IT WAS HORRIBLE.

Flipped LB on and everything was back to normal...PERFECT.

I don't care if you gave me a free 4K IPS. Unless it can do Lightboost or something similar I WILL NOT USE IT. I AM GAMER FIRST!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> i was getting worse than that until the latest patch. there was a vram issue with mantle. and my game would completely lockup for about half a second at a time in some situations. and since ns came out. i've seen some some similar situations happen. but not as extreme as before. i play with vsync at 60hz.. and often, explosions happening right in front of me will cause me to drop to 50-55fps. but sometimes it hits hard like you're getting. i think i saw it drop to about 18fps earlier. it does seem a bit over the top when i'm running at 55-60fps for the majority of the game otherwise. the recovery from the frame drop can be pretty terrible too. which really screws your game up in some situations :/


Yup - as you saw, I was one minute shooting at the boat in front, then couldn't figure out where it had gone!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I wasn't sure if it had been added or not when I posted. I just saw someone else mention it on another forum. My gold battlepacks were showing up on Battlelog just fine though. I did get a sweet Epic Goat emblem! Try to contain your jealousy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, anyone else had this happen after being revived? Its happend 5 or 6 times on NS maps today to me:


Yup - and also got the 3rd person glitch too - I could see myself walking in 3rd person....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I see that too but only when I was using more than 100% scaling (whatever it's called, not in game and don't change it often enough to remember). At 100% it doesn't take that much abuse.. did you raise yours?


Mine is at 100% bro!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The new maps are very nice - conquest is a lot of fun on them. Too bad carrier assault is over so quickly - once the carrier opens the game is basically over.
> 
> And apparently higher Hz does matter - I'm playing much better (getting more kills) now that I have a 96Hz Qnix. I wasn't a believer before, but I am now.


I've got to say I've noticed absolutely no difference.
I used to play on around 75hz on a 70hz monitor, now playing on 100FPS on a 96hz monitor.
Absolutely no difference in fluidity to me so far.
I just love the new res and size!


----------



## Jodiuh

I wonder if you would notice Lightboost?

Can you read anything here:

http://www.testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=toronto-map.png&pps=960&pursuit=0&height=0


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Uploaded some B4 moments







!
A few chopper hits (incl a sniper blowing up a boat and chopper) - and the final clip of me trolling my cousin







!


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I was playing last night and noticed immediately that I couldn't get focused on anything. Guess what? I forgot to turn Lightboost on. I was @ 144hz and IT WAS HORRIBLE.
> 
> Flipped LB on and everything was back to normal...PERFECT.
> 
> I don't care if you gave me a free 4K IPS. Unless it can do Lightboost or something similar I WILL NOT USE IT. I AM GAMER FIRST!


News flash other gamers are tired of 1080p and gamma shift and find it worse than the minimal blur at 120hz on ips. To each there own, just don't claim superiority when we all prefer different things. Tldr, tn panels with light boost have their own image issues and some gamers don't think the increased clarity from light boost is enough to make them a worthwhile gaming display. Glad you enjoy light boost though.


----------



## Jodiuh

Thanks for the good games Maya and duck!

Carrier assault is so great w/ friends!


----------



## Krusher33

Played a couple of hours last night and got my butt whooped. Like 3-23, 7-18, 9-18, type games.







My aiming were way off and I couldn't get myself on alert on the new maps.


----------



## Rowdyrauderson

Hi Everyone,

So I have a few questions and this seems like a good place to start.

First- BF4 loves to crash on me (and probably everyone else), I was wondering if anyone has a good regime of stress programs to test overclocked hardware for stability in BF4?
I use IBT, Memtest and Firestrike + Unreal for CPU, memory, GPU respectively. Regardless of stability in these programs BF4 still seems to crash. Also full system tests like RealBench are stable as well

Second- It never causes a display driver failure or BSOD but just turns white and wants to do the Windows online error check thingy. The details usually involve a *.dll file. Does anyone know what hardware or software related issue this could be from?

In my rig I have the following-
Maximus Gene V
3570K @ 4.8Ghz delidded with a H105, runs at 1.365V and temps never above 65C (IBT stable)
GTX780 @ 1280Mhz/6400Mhz on a G10+H55 and temps never above 60C (unreal, firestrike stable)
Corsair XMS memory @ 1866Mhz/1.65V/10-11-10-30 timings (Memtest Stable)
750W bronze PSU
Latest Nvidia driver and use dual monitors, Asus VG248QE @ 120Hz for main and LG 60Hz for showing the mini map.

Like I said each individual component was stability checked to work but, if it is a hardware issue I have no idea how to diagnose the instability in the system as a whole.
Any help/ideas are greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## pc-illiterate

ibt is only a halfway test of stability. most people pass it and crash in prime95 and vice versa.
memtest doesnt check stability of your ram. it can only tell you if it is bad or not if your memory gives errors.
realbench is not a stability program worth a rat's. i can pass realbench with 4.8ghz @1.375v all day everyday both stress test and benchmarking. i dont last 30 minutes in prime95.

prime95 blend is the best to test for memory stability. usually being able to run the full cycle of fft tests says youre 99% stable.
graphics cards stability, pass heaven3 or 4 and/or valley a few times and most call it stable.


----------



## Rowdyrauderson

Good to know. The GPU should be fine because I used Heaven3 and spent a long time finding the max core/ram OC then, I scaled it down by 10% keeping the voltage the same.
As for Prime95, I heard that it isn't that good for Ivy Bridge. Something about old coding instructions...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> ibt is only a halfway test of stability. most people pass it and crash in prime95 and vice versa.
> memtest doesnt check stability of your ram. it can only tell you if it is bad or not if your memory gives errors.
> realbench is not a stability program worth a rat's. i can pass realbench with 4.8ghz @1.375v all day everyday both stress test and benchmarking. i dont last 30 minutes in prime95.
> 
> prime95 blend is the best to test for memory stability. usually being able to run the full cycle of fft tests says youre 99% stable.
> graphics cards stability, pass heaven3 or 4 and/or valley a few times and most call it stable.


I would argue prime is 95% stable, northing more.
Folding is 99% stable.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I would argue prime is 95% stable, northing more.
> Folding is 99% stable.


stability is all a matter of opinion. what some consider stable others say "no way". some say aida64 is stable and some people say no.
speaking of aida64, a lot use it to determine if haswell is stable, still others dont, but others said you CAN use it for ivy.

stressing with different programs like p95, aida64, ibt and the like only mean you are stable passing those tests. the only true stable is running stock if intel didnt send out a bad cpu.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I would argue prime is 95% stable, northing more.
> Folding is 99% stable.


Prime95 with custom settings is 99% stable too, just not the default Blend torture test.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> stability is all a matter of opinion. what some consider stable others say "no way". some say aida64 is stable and some people say no.
> speaking of aida64, a lot use it to determine if haswell is stable, still others dont, but others said you CAN use it for ivy.
> 
> stressing with different programs like p95, aida64, ibt and the like only mean you are stable passing those tests. the only true stable is running stock if intel didnt send out a bad cpu.


Not at all an "opinion" - comes from experience from myself and helping countless people in the OC thread (that's how I've gotten my rep over the year).
Aida64 is brilliant, possibly better than Prime95 due to it using 64bit "processes" - but a recent Prime "AVX" or something similar solved that prime issue.
Either/or, AIDA isn't free. Prime is. So people should stick to Prime and they'll have a MUCH larger scope of people that could speak from "experience". Rather than AIDA, which is a lot more scarce.

And yes, every CPU is different - there's no XYZ of OC'ing a CPU - but certain guides really cover most things you need to be 100% stable.
You can choose your testing methods in the end - but the common goal is for you to be stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Prime95 with custom settings is 99% stable too, just not the default Blend torture test.


Absolutely not.
You can do small FFT or large FFT for X amount of time - it still won't pick up everything. I know this because I'm one that has been extremely active (and helped guide OCN'ers) with their IB CPUs.
So, I'm not screaming out crap here.

Prime will help determine most of the errors. But when you combine a GPU with your "prime stable CPU" - you MIGHT experience problems.
I would guestimate that around 10% of people have had to dial a little extra volts in the OC thread. Their Prime stable system has had to incur a little extra volts, due to it not being stable (BF3 and BF4 being prime examples)

Here's how I did it:
-IBT for short amount of time to determine quickly if I'm far or close off my stability
-Prime for 24hrs (custom blend)
-FOlding for 5hrs straight

Once all that passes - I was good to go.
I ran my "prime stable system " for over 3-4months, before trying folding and getting BSODs. It sure puzzled me, but adding those extra volts, helped.
Same applies for BF4. Heck I've even been told to increase my volts, since I'm SLI now.


----------



## Rowdyrauderson

First off, thank you everyone for the responses. I will have too try Prime95 and some folding for sure.

One last thing though. Is there a good order to proceed when overclocking an entire system? ie CPU-RAM-GPU. Even if I do get an error with Prime or Folding how do I know which component caused the issue? This goes with my *.dll errors from BF4, is there anyway to know what component caused it?
I would like to avoid starting from scratch as I have spent the better part of a year finding exactly what works for my machine and only BF4 seems to be giving me hell.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowdyrauderson*
> 
> First off, thank you everyone for the responses. I will have too try Prime95 and some folding for sure.
> 
> One last thing though. Is there a good order to proceed when overclocking an entire system? ie CPU-RAM-GPU. Even if I do get an error with Prime or Folding how do I know which component caused the issue? This goes with my *.dll errors from BF4, is there anyway to know what component caused it?
> I would like to avoid starting from scratch as I have spent the better part of a year finding exactly what works for my machine and only BF4 seems to be giving me hell.


It's best to OC one thing at a time ONLY.
So first make sure your CPU is stable, then if you want, move to ram then GPU last.
You'll usually be able to tell what's the error, and pinpoint it, due to the error codes etc.
It isn't always accurate, but you have to take some sort of logic and think: I was gaming and it was a really intensive FPS part, and my PC crashed - I THINK it could be GPU related.
Put it that way


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Not at all an "opinion" - comes from experience from myself and helping countless people in the OC thread (that's how I've gotten my rep over the year).
> Aida64 is brilliant, possibly better than Prime95 due to it using 64bit "processes" - but a recent Prime "AVX" or something similar solved that prime issue.
> Either/or, AIDA isn't free. Prime is. So people should stick to Prime and they'll have a MUCH larger scope of people that could speak from "experience". Rather than AIDA, which is a lot more scarce.


aida64 isnt as stressful on the cpu as p95, pure and simple. it is still nowhere near as free of stress as realbench which is crap for stress testing.
recent p95 with avx? avx was introduced 2012 with v27.2
and what is stable IS a matter of opinion. some people dont care if they can pass ~17 hours of p95 as long as they never crash while playing derpaderp. that shows you right there stable is an opinion based on what the pc is used for and is stable at doing that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Absolutely not.
> You can do small FFT or large FFT for X amount of time - it still won't pick up everything. I know this because I'm one that has been extremely active (and helped guide OCN'ers) with their IB CPUs.
> So, I'm not screaming out crap here.
> 
> Here's how I did it:
> -IBT for short amount of time to determine quickly if I'm far or close off my stability
> -Prime for 24hrs (custom blend)
> -FOlding for 5hrs straight
> 
> Once all that passes - I was good to go.
> I ran my "prime stable system " for over 3-4months, before trying folding and getting BSODs. It sure puzzled me, but adding those extra volts, helped.
> Same applies for BF4. Heck I've even been told to increase my volts, since I'm SLI now.


first mistake would be using only small and/or large fft not blend. blend runns different/more test than using small then large or large then small fft.
~17 hours to run all 82 fft sizes at default 15 test time. ~14 hours to run 10 minute time. no reason to run 24 hours. if you run 24 you may as well run another 10 hours to say you ran 2 full loops and you really should be using 90% of available ram or it doesnt mean much.
unbelievable but yeah, more vcore to run sli. i was totally stable for a year and needed .010v more to be stable after adding my 2nd 670.

system stability is still really nothing more than being stable while doing what you do. if there is nothing critical to you or the world on your drive and all you do is game, install windows and all updates and EVERYTHING else at stock settings. find a 'stable' overclock. play your games. system and program files stay non-corrupted and your processor is screaming fast to play. some people call that stable.
btw, did you know stressing and failing corrupts your os in most cases? you still need to reinstall your os after you find your stable oc. then you really should be stressing again to make sure it doesnt fail on a clean system


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> aida64 isnt as stressful on the cpu as p95, pure and simple. it is still nowhere near as free of stress as realbench which is crap for stress testing.
> recent p95 with avx? avx was introduced 2012 with v27.2
> and what is stable IS a matter of opinion. some people dont care if they can pass ~17 hours of p95 as long as they never crash while playing derpaderp. that shows you right there stable is an opinion based on what the pc is used for and is stable at doing that.
> first mistake would be using only small and/or large fft not blend. blend runns different/more test than using small then large or large then small fft.
> ~17 hours to run all 82 fft sizes at default 15 test time. ~14 hours to run 10 minute time. no reason to run 24 hours. if you run 24 you may as well run another 10 hours to say you ran 2 full loops and you really should be using 90% of available ram or it doesnt mean much.
> unbelievable but yeah, more vcore to run sli. i was totally stable for a year and needed .010v more to be stable after adding my 2nd 670.
> 
> system stability is still really nothing more than being stable while doing what you do. if there is nothing critical to you or the world on your drive and all you do is game, install windows and all updates and EVERYTHING else at stock settings. find a 'stable' overclock. play your games. system and program files stay non-corrupted and your processor is screaming fast to play. some people call that stable.
> btw, did you know stressing and failing corrupts your os in most cases? you still need to reinstall your os after you find your stable oc. then you really should be stressing again to make sure it doesnt fail on a clean system


Stable:"not likely to give way or overturn; firmly fixed." "not deteriorating in health after an injury or operation." "not likely to change or fail; firmly established." Definitions taken from Google.
Stable is the fact that your system doesn't crash. Doesn't matter how you test it. If it crashes, it isn't stable. A PC crashing once a month or once a day is not stable. It isn't subjective, but objective. Definitions attached- I don't need to say more about that.
Quote:


> "first mistake would be using only small and/or large fft not blend. blend runns different/more test than using small then large or large then small fft."


Blend uses small and large FFTs at various intervals. Both being for different things. So running small FFT will help you determine one problem over the other. Blend is just universal.

Stress testing corrupting OSs? lol nop never heard and find that utter crap haha


----------



## pc-illiterate

that first bit is exactly what i said so thanks for repeating it.
second part there, go run a full cycle of small and then large fft's and count them.
third part there, i guess you shouldve studied a bit more. it will corrupt it. i thought everyone knew that.

im also not going to argue with you. its pointless trying to tell you anything when you think you know the answer. remember how long it took you to understand what i was telling you about overclocking your 680? you didnt believe me until everyone came in and told you the same thing. you still had to double triple check for yourself to see if what everyone told you was true.

i wont respond to anything else you have to say on the matter.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Played a couple of hours last night and got my butt whooped. Like 3-23, 7-18, 9-18, type games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My aiming were way off and I couldn't get myself on alert on the new maps.


Don't even fret man. Find something else to do like reviving and med pack dumping or ammo dropping. Some games I don't even look for enemies, just making sure my 4 squad mates are A-OK.









Feel free to add me and we'll have a good time, I promise.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Stress testing corrupting OSs? lol nop never heard and find that utter crap haha


There is some merit to this.
If you simply get WHEA19 errors the OS shouldn't corrupt as the CPU is identifying the issues and fixing them.
However if you continually BSOD the processes in memory can be damaged which given enough time can lead to file corruption.

It really depends on how hard you are stressing the system. Overclocking the memory is more likely to lead to file corruption because the system generally hard locks or resets losing data, sometimes during a write which would leave an incomplete file. The OS can normally recover, but if you do it 10 times in a row in a short span you could easily corrupt a file.

I've had two instances after a long duration where I had file corruption from a Memory clock that was just a hair unstable. A simple refresh of the OS fixed everything, no need for a full re-install.


----------



## Rowdyrauderson

Yeah I just re installed Windows after settling all my OC values and that helped... for a while. Thinking I will have to start all over and use Prime to find a starting place for CPU/Mem OC. And use BF4 as my "true" test with one component at a time








Guess if it was easy everyone would do it...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> that first bit is exactly what i said so thanks for repeating it.
> second part there, go run a full cycle of small and then large fft's and count them.
> third part there, i guess you shouldve studied a bit more. it will corrupt it. i thought everyone knew that.
> 
> im also not going to argue with you. its pointless trying to tell you anything when you think you know the answer. remember how long it took you to understand what i was telling you about overclocking your 680? you didnt believe me until everyone came in and told you the same thing. you still had to double triple check for yourself to see if what everyone told you was true.
> 
> i wont respond to anything else you have to say on the matter.


It's more your manner and way of speaking to members as if the're all "below you" that bothered me (and others even in this very thread)
Heck even others in the thread of me OCing my 680 at the time pointed it out. One even via PM.








The way you reply to people, is exactly how you should be expected to get replies back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> There is some merit to this.
> If you simply get WHEA19 errors the OS shouldn't corrupt as the CPU is identifying the issues and fixing them.
> However if you continually BSOD the processes in memory can be damaged which given enough time can lead to file corruption.
> 
> It really depends on how hard you are stressing the system. Overclocking the memory is more likely to lead to file corruption because the system generally hard locks or resets losing data, sometimes during a write which would leave an incomplete file. The OS can normally recover, but if you do it 10 times in a row in a short span you could easily corrupt a file.
> 
> I've had two instances after a long duration where I had file corruption from a Memory clock that was just a hair unstable. A simple refresh of the OS fixed everything, no need for a full re-install.


Sure I agree with that, constant BSODs could cause corruption - but if you know what you;'re doing, or at least follow guides, you shouldn't ever be in that position.
As for a "re-install fixed everything" - I have more beliefs that it was something completely unrelated to that, which was making you unstable.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Played a couple of hours last night and got my butt whooped. Like 3-23, 7-18, 9-18, type games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My aiming were way off and I couldn't get myself on alert on the new maps.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even fret man. Find something else to do like reviving and med pack dumping or ammo dropping. Some games I don't even look for enemies, just making sure my 4 squad mates are A-OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to add me and we'll have a good time, I promise.
Click to expand...

Yeah after awhile I ended up just following squad mates around and dropping packs. Or repairing choppers. Or being gunnar in ships. That's where a big bulk of the deaths but low kills come from. After seeing not getting many kills, I sort of just switched to support mode and not worry too much about trying to kill.

My aiming could also stem from upgrading my monitor. I was on a 1050p monitor and recently upgraded to a 27" 1440p monitor. It's quite a drastic change for me.


----------



## Jodiuh

So true.

It def helps to be polite. I is working on being less snarky, sarcastic, rude, etc. It hard.









edit: Yeah, monitor plays a big part in SOME, NOT ALL FOLK'S gaming experience. For me, and this is just me, gaming on a 144hz monitor is impossible without Lightboost. Honestly, I feel like I have super powers. Maybe I should start a clan called "True Gamers?" No IPS users allowed. Hah! Kidding!


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Sure I agree with that, constant BSODs could cause corruption - but if you know what you;'re doing, or at least follow guides, you shouldn't ever be in that position.


You make me laugh TD







I know what I am doing, and it happened to me, granted it happened in the long term.









But anywho getting too much off topic.

I got a little play time in on NS today. Maps are a whole lot of fun


----------



## Jodiuh

ROFL! CLEARLY, you don't know EXACTLY what you're doing.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> You make me laugh TD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what I am doing, and it happened to me, granted it happened in the long term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But anywho getting too much off topic.
> 
> I got a little play time in on NS today. Maps are a whole lot of fun


Unfortunate mate! Never happened to me, or any PC I've helped OC


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowdyrauderson*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> So I have a few questions and this seems like a good place to start.
> 
> First- BF4 loves to crash on me (and probably everyone else), I was wondering if anyone has a good regime of stress programs to test overclocked hardware for stability in BF4?
> I use IBT, Memtest and Firestrike + Unreal for CPU, memory, GPU respectively. Regardless of stability in these programs BF4 still seems to crash. Also full system tests like RealBench are stable as well
> 
> Second- It never causes a display driver failure or BSOD but just turns white and wants to do the Windows online error check thingy. The details usually involve a *.dll file. Does anyone know what hardware or software related issue this could be from?
> 
> In my rig I have the following-
> Maximus Gene V
> 3570K @ 4.8Ghz delidded with a H105, runs at 1.365V and temps never above 65C (IBT stable)
> GTX780 @ 1280Mhz/6400Mhz on a G10+H55 and temps never above 60C (unreal, firestrike stable)
> Corsair XMS memory @ 1866Mhz/1.65V/10-11-10-30 timings (Memtest Stable)
> 750W bronze PSU
> Latest Nvidia driver and use dual monitors, Asus VG248QE @ 120Hz for main and LG 60Hz for showing the mini map.
> 
> Like I said each individual component was stability checked to work but, if it is a hardware issue I have no idea how to diagnose the instability in the system as a whole.
> Any help/ideas are greatly appreciated, thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowdyrauderson*
> 
> Yeah I just re installed Windows after settling all my OC values and that helped... for a while. Thinking I will have to start all over and use Prime to find a starting place for CPU/Mem OC. And use BF4 as my "true" test with one component at a time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess if it was easy everyone would do it...


The game used to crash on my every other round or so, but after a patch a while back (probably about 3 months now) I haven't had a single crash.

BF4 was more stressful on my CPU OC then stressing with X264. I could pass lots of x264 loops, and then BF4 would crash after 10 minutes. I had to up VID to get BF4 stable. I OC by only changing one variable at a time and then testing with synthetics and gaming, so it was easy to identify VID at the culprit.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> The game used to crash on my every other round or so, but after a patch a while back (probably about 3 months now) I haven't had a single crash.
> 
> BF4 was more stressful on my CPU OC then stressing with X264. I could pass lots of x264 loops, and then BF4 would crash after 10 minutes. I had to up VID to get BF4 stable. I OC by only changing one variable at a time and then testing with synthetics and gaming, so it was easy to identify VID at the culprit.


I was just saying to krazee the other day:
I haven't crashed in a long, long time.
I crashed the other day - but I suspect that's not to do with the game, but my GPUs working in SLI.


----------



## the9quad

If mine plays whatever games I want to play I consider it stable. In this case it's usually bf4 that shows problems first.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> If mine plays whatever games I want to play I consider it stable. In this case it's usually bf4 that shows problems first.


I do a fair amount of stability testing as follows:

1) Prime95 custom settings and IBT testing for about an hour total. If no crashing/lockups or WHEA errors in EventVwr, then go to step 2. Otherwise, vcore up a notch and back to repeating step 1.

2) Prime95 Blend - 6 hours/overnight. If no crashing/lockups or WHEA errors in EventVwr, then go to step 3. Otherwise, vcore up a notch and back to repeating step 2.

3) Game testing - 2 to 3 hour gaming session with a CPU intensive game (or two). If no crashing/lockups or WHEA errors in EventVwr, then DONE! Otherwise, vcore up a notch and back to repeating step 3.

I use a script to erase EventVwr logs between each testing stage as well.

This method as been solid for me, and my CPU/OC is incredibly stable.


----------



## Aparition

Only time I crash these days is from GPU driver errors.
I recently updated to the latest Nv driver and have yet to reinstall Precision or Afterburner. My thoughts are.. meh... a 780 on 1080p even with crazy settings is a walk in the park. I don't even need to adjust the fan profile with the ACX cooler. I did flash to a customer ROM, I don't remember if I changed the fan profile in the bios though







I probably did.


----------



## bluedevil

I am sure this somewhere in this thread, but with the latest patch, has mantle been fixed/better optimized?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I am sure this somewhere in this thread, but with the latest patch, has mantle been fixed/better optimized?


Supposedly with AMD's 14.2 beta driver.

Edit: I had installed 14.3 beta driver last night and played for 3 hours after. No issues from what I saw. I just now checked to see if I was still on Mantle API and it appears I was.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I agree with 9; Light Boost and 144Hz are nice and all that but being a mere 1080P is weak sauce. That's just not enough pixels for proper detail.

New maps are definitely nice. Haven't tried CA much yet just Conquest.


----------



## DarthBaggins

For my 7870 14.2 runs perfectly while I get issues with 14.3


----------



## jdstock76

On stability I have to ride with TD on this one, but I'm not p95 stable more than a few hours before I get workers that stop.

On that note, while playing BF3, BF4, FF11, or FF14 I have never experienced a crash. System runs perfectly. So IMHO stability is subjective.

On topic NS seems very "rubber bandy". Doesn't seem to matter what server I play.

Also the new sniper rifle needs some serious help.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> On stability I have to ride with TD on this one, but I'm not p95 stable more than a few hours before I get workers that stop.
> 
> On that note, while playing BF3, BF4, FF11, or FF14 I have never experienced a crash. System runs perfectly. So IMHO stability is subjective.
> 
> On topic NS seems very "rubber bandy". Doesn't seem to matter what server I play.
> 
> Also the new sniper rifle needs some serious help.


yeah a few servers I've been on have rubber banding unfortunately!


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Uploaded some B4 moments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> A few chopper hits (incl a sniper blowing up a boat and chopper) - and the final clip of me trolling my cousin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


That is a really good idea. Put C4 on a vehicle and ram/detonate after jumping out.

Gotta try that one


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Well I can't say I've seen rubber banding in some time…but I also primarily play on Chicago servers as thats also where I live.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah normally I just stick to low ping servers to prevent issues as well.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> That is a really good idea. Put C4 on a vehicle and ram/detonate after jumping out.
> 
> Gotta try that one


These tactics, known as "Jihad" jeeps, quads and bikes have been a part of the game since BF3...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> On stability I have to ride with TD on this one, but I'm not p95 stable more than a few hours before I get workers that stop.
> 
> On that note, while playing BF3, BF4, FF11, or FF14 I have never experienced a crash. System runs perfectly. So IMHO stability is subjective.


Have you checked for Kernel WHEA errors in eventvwr?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> These tactics, known as "Jihad" jeeps, quads and bikes have been a part of the game since BF3...


Since BF2142 I've been doing that


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Since BF2142 I've been doing that


Actually, now that I think of it, it was definitely pre-BF3... I've never really been a huge fan of it, but I do love to UCAV and SUAV kill, which is kind of similar in that you have to chase someone down and ram them.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Actually, now that I think of it, it was definitely pre-BF3... I've never really been a huge fan of it, but I do love to UCAV and SUAV kill, which is kind of similar in that you have to chase someone down and ram them.


one of the things I hate the most: UCAV and SUAV.
I'm glad they nerfed those stupid weapons.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> one of the things I hate the most: UCAV and SUAV.
> I'm glad they nerfed those stupid weapons.


It's fun to use stuff that pisses people off sometimes.







Like MAV roadkills in BF3...

Claymores is another item that people get mad over.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Apparently: "crap" is: "Stated reason: Do not dodge the language filter in our servers."
Lmao - ok, never going to that server ever again. Stupid admins.

I can't stress how much I hate that crap "filter". The game has full of swearing in it, yet it can get you kicked/banned form a server.
The logic is beyond insane.


----------



## Aparition

My gawd...

Not sure if it was the patch or that I decided to run the cpu park unlocker utility. Apparently I had 2 cores parked this whole time.
Not sure how they were reset...

Now I have a solid, as in never wavers, 70 fps.
I have 70 set as limit in config file. Game runs like butter again.

I wondering why my fps kept fluctuating so much.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Great info on phantom trainee:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/en/forum/threadview/2955064776439850259/1/


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> It's fun to use stuff that pisses people off sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like MAV roadkills in BF3...
> 
> Claymores is another item that people get mad over.


Yes, claymore deaths are the worst


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I am sure this somewhere in this thread, but with the latest patch, has mantle been fixed/better optimized?


They addressed a number of things, but from my experience the performance/smoothness is exactly the same as before, I could be wrong though.

Until AMD releases those GCN 1.0 optimizations for BF4, I don't think we'll truly enjoy Mantle as it was meant to be played.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> That is a really good idea. Put C4 on a vehicle and ram/detonate after jumping out.
> 
> Gotta try that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These tactics, known as "Jihad" jeeps, quads and bikes have been a part of the game since BF3...
Click to expand...

Been doing that since BF1942. LoL.

On the WHEA errors and parked cores. Dunno.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BusterOddo*
> 
> Yes, claymore deaths are the worst


when i get the perimeter perk, i like to run with 3 claymores and that the most satisficing thing about bf4
lol
but when i run behind a group of people thinking im gonna kill em all... and all of sudden i run over a claymore lol
this is my face -____-


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> These tactics, known as "Jihad" jeeps, quads and bikes have been a part of the game since BF3...


Lolwut.try since the franchise started,1942 was a problem to pull off,but they worked well in BF2,saying "Since BF3" is quite sad as its only 2-3 years old.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I was just saying to krazee the other day:
> I haven't crashed in a long, long time.
> I crashed the other day - but I suspect that's not to do with the game, but my GPUs working in SLI.


Didn't u crash due to a power surge?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Didn't u crash due to a power surge?


I've crashed twice now since NS, once for a lock up. Another for a power surge.
The power one, is beyond me, not sure what's that all about - maybe too much load on one socket?
The lock up can really be anything: cpu, gpu, driver or game lol.
Other than that, been playing well so far.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Here we go!
BF2142 vs naval strike of BF4 - most of what's been on my mind since I've been playing it + gameplay commentary:


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Here we go!
> BF2142 vs naval strike of BF4 - most of what's been on my mind since I've been playing it + gameplay commentary:


oh do you finally enjoy playing bf4


----------



## Krusher33

I played for an hour last night and was irritated. I searched for a server with NS maps, sort by ping, join lowest ping, and the 2 servers I joined I stayed patient about the rubberbanding till end of match and then quit. I joined a 3rd one and it was rubberbanding so I left that one early and just played Skyrim instead.

And it wasn't just me either, people were complaining about it in the comments. I never saw a packet loss indicator either.


----------



## bajer29

Didn't have rubber-banding issues. For whatever reason I get random texture glitches with Mantle enabled. Sometimes the screen will flicker but it seems to run fine in DX11. I'll try more new maps tonight, maybe.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Gee a whole lot of Jihad trolls in this thread. I would complain about how it takes like zero skill and simply luck to be successful but I love using mines and slams so I guess that would be a little hypocritical.


----------



## Krazee

I've noticed I only rubberband at night. I played with Dubbed and Rockin during the day and it was fine. I dont get it at all


----------



## Jodiuh

Um...

So when you're in a tank and you run full speed into another tank, it is normal?

Game is badly broke dudes. I've played and asked a few of you and it's clear this game cannot be taken seriously. It's too stressful, lol.

For me, it's just a "fun" game now.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quick question you guys, I've totally forgot to try this while playing BF4 these couple of nights, have they fixed the reload animation issue(s) with the AR160?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I've noticed I only rubberband at night. I played with Dubbed and Rockin during the day and it was fine. I dont get it at all


Do you have cable internet service? If so, it's shared bandwidth with your others in your immediate area and it will definitely slow down when everyone gets home and starts streaming Netflix and what not.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Do you have cable internet service? If so, it's shared bandwidth with your others in your immediate area and it will definitely slow down when everyone gets home and starts streaming Netflix and what not.


With the amount of machines running bit torrent clients etc. 24/7, what you described above will be a problem to some degree all the time....trust me I know....stuck with no option but cable here. 50/5 is the best available which I have and it is still terrible.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I think the only way for me to get a better full connection other than 30dl - 10ul is to go with business class via comcast. Since fiber is still not available in metro Atlanta


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Quick question you guys, I've totally forgot to try this while playing BF4 these couple of nights, have they fixed the reload animation issue(s) with the AR160?


I don't know. I couldn't play with it all. It started to do the zombie arms (as one person called them) NOT when I was ADS'ing. Really hard to play that way!


----------



## Ghost12

Never seen so many straws being clutched at to justify why a AAA game is terrible as I have in relation to BF4


----------



## keikei

Are you experiencing rubberbanding?
Quote:


> Battlefield 4's post-launch issues are, I think, just a few months from being officially recognised as a "saga". Soon, bards will write songs about DICE's efforts to squash bugs and tighten performance.
> 
> The most recent issue-affecting "certain platforms"-is 'rubber-banding'. It's a problem that results in players warping back and forth, as high latency causes the server to lose sync with the client. DICE have now issued a statement, saying that fixing this issue is their new top priority.
> 
> "We wanted to provide a quick update on the issues with Battlefield 4 "rubber-banding" some players on certain platforms experienced during matches with 64-players.
> 
> "Looking into this further, we're unhappy with our server performance, so we'll be upgrading the hardware as soon as possible, investing more to deliver a better experience.
> 
> "As soon as we know the exact timetable, we'll let you know the ETA. Reducing lag for these players is absolutely a TOP priority for us to solve and we expect to have the solution very soon."


Personally no, but fps spikes? Hell yes.


----------



## pc-illiterate

i have an idea how to fix it. implement a max ping for servers.
from what ive seen, most euro servers already have a high ping kicker. i was kicked for a 107 ping...


----------



## Robilar

I wanted to grab a game controller (wired) to pilot vehicles as I am hopeless at it with mouse and keyboard.

What works best?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I wanted to grab a game controller (wired) to pilot vehicles as I am hopeless at it with mouse and keyboard.
> 
> What works best?


For a controller probably the regular xbox 360 I'd say. Even though i want to give you a hard time for wanting to use 1 I won't.







(j/k)


----------



## DarthBaggins

I occasionally hop from my Razer Onza to my m&k, just depends on what the map size is and what game mode.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I've noticed I only rubberband at night. I played with Dubbed and Rockin during the day and it was fine. I dont get it at all


So that means my morningtime is less laggy for you vs my night time
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Are you experiencing rubberbanding?
> Personally no, but fps spikes? Hell yes.


Let's see if they fix it and break another 5 features







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I wanted to grab a game controller (wired) to pilot vehicles as I am hopeless at it with mouse and keyboard.
> 
> What works best?


regular ms Xbox 360 one, but believe me you'll be at a HUGE disadvantage of you're playing with a controller. Even in a vehicle. This is due to the sensitivity on controllers and more so the precision at long range (ie tank sniping)


----------



## Aparition

Is a controller better for flying though?
I've got the in-game sensitivity for vehicles at %100 and I always feel like I can't pull up fast enough in helicopters.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Is a controller better for flying though?
> I've got the in-game sensitivity for vehicles at %100 and I always feel like I can't pull up fast enough in helicopters.


There is no "better". Everyone should use whatever they are most comfortable using. I personally prefer KB+M but to each his own.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Is a controller better for flying though?
> I've got the in-game sensitivity for vehicles at %100 and I always feel like I can't pull up fast enough in helicopters.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> There is no "better". Everyone should use whatever they are most comfortable using. I personally prefer KB+M but to each his own.


pretty much this.
What ever suits you better.
The only thing is - I gave up on flying in BF3/4 because people seem to do 360 turns in seconds, whilst I'm there constantly moving my mouse (or joystick) to turn (yes even with shift/break turning).
Flying on XBOX was the best though - level playing field.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> There is no "better". Everyone should use whatever they are most comfortable using. I personally prefer KB+M but to each his own.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> pretty much this.
> What ever suits you better.
> The only thing is - I gave up on flying in BF3/4 because people seem to do 360 turns in seconds, whilst I'm there constantly moving my mouse (or joystick) to turn (yes even with shift/break turning).
> Flying on XBOX was the best though - level playing field.


I didn't know if the sensitivity for turning was better with a "stick" (controller or joystick).
I might try mapping specific keys then, see if that helps.
I also find myself frantically moving my mouse trying to turn.


----------



## theturbofd

Anyone having major stutters? I haven't played BF4 in a while and when I came back to it after the naval strike DLC it's been stutter heaven :/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Anyone having major stutters? I haven't played BF4 in a while and when I came back to it after the naval strike DLC it's been stutter heaven :/


yeah a lot of people are reporting it - including myself.
I thought it was my SLIs at first thrn was like...haha NOPE, it's the game!


----------



## DarthBaggins

For me I'm used to using the sticks on a controller for flight mainly due to playing on consoles for so long but via PC I've left the flying up to others now, I'll stick to driving


----------



## Krusher33

I figured it couldn't be my internet (Uverse), because several peeps in the same game is experiencing the same issue.

Though not everyone... someone would ask "is anyone else rubberbanding?" and there's always a couple that says "not me". What's up with that?


----------



## Aparition

I think most rubber banding is all server side.
I see people with 200 ping and they don't complain of rubber banding. Has to be all server side.


----------



## Krusher33

I'm going to wait till next patch then. I can tolerate all the other bugs and glitches and such. But this... is irritating.


----------



## Aparition

Did everyone update Punk Buster?
I know that could affect things in the past.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Did everyone update Punk Buster?
> I know that could affect things in the past.


how would I re-update it?


----------



## Aparition

I run the PBSetup tool in the BF folder.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> how would I re-update it?


www.evenbalance.com

Download PBSetup. Run PBSetup, add Battlefield 4 to your games list, click update.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> www.evenbalance.com
> 
> Download PBSetup. Run PBSetup, add Battlefield 4 to your games list, click update.


I appreciate it! +rep


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Agreed, the rubberbanding and such has got to be server side. Zero issues here (and again I stay on physically close Chicago servers) of this kind in many months. Actually I have not seen rubberbanding since the first days of the beta which they ironed out before it ended&#8230;further evidence that its on that end not ours.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Did everyone update Punk Buster?
> I know that could affect things in the past.


Good point; always a good idea to run PBSetup every just to check and then but especially after a major patch/update or if you are having any kind of connection/packet issues. Though it isn't the whole enchilada here I don't think because I haven't run it since NS and gameplay is smooth.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I appreciate it! +rep


I am flabbergasted that you don't know this already! Using it is old news for BF games and has been mentioned a lot lately especially since BF4 and all it's issues.


----------



## Aparition

There should be a PB folder in BF4 with the PBSetup files already.
Or maybe I put it there... I don't remember. Anywho to keep things organized it is a good idea to run PBSetup in the BF4 folder as it will add files loosely to the location you run it on, such as if you run it on your desktop you'll have files on your desktop.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> There should be a PB folder in BF4 with the PBSetup files already.
> Or maybe I put it there... I don't remember. Anywho to keep things organized it is a good idea to run PBSetup in the BF4 folder as it will add files loosely to the location you run it on, such as if you run it on your desktop you'll have files on your desktop.


yup - found the pb.exe in the BF4 folder and ran it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Agreed, the rubberbanding and such has got to be server side. Zero issues here (and again I stay on physically close Chicago servers) of this kind in many months. Actually I have not seen rubberbanding since the first days of the beta which they ironed out before it ended&#8230;further evidence that its on that end not ours.
> Good point; always a good idea to run PBSetup every just to check and then but especially after a major patch/update or if you are having any kind of connection/packet issues. Though it isn't the whole enchilada here I don't think because I haven't run it since NS and gameplay is smooth.
> I am flabbergasted that you don't know this already! Using it is old news for BF games and has been mentioned a lot lately especially since BF4 and all it's issues.


I've never, in the history of playing BF games had PB problems. So knowing this crap game, called BF4, that might have problems with stuttering due to PB - that's the only time I've had to "look for it".


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Did everyone update Punk Buster?
> I know that could affect things in the past.


Ok, done, will try tonight.

I remember back when PB first came out. It was such a pain.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

OH BTW!
In NS, whilst playing CA - experienced YET ANOTHER audio issue.
This time, it was when the submarine broke "due to levolution" then my RIGHT CHANNEL speakers (rear and front) produced the loudest static noise I've heard on my system.
Yup - just "another" DICE feature that got implemented. Yet again, audio related.
Their audio department really should be fired. Literally.


----------



## qcktthfm1

From 200 ping to 15 ping like mine, all rubber banded


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I have to say the SkillClinic is always bang on point:

His actually bang on with naval strike.
It didn't actually add anything, but water. The gameplay is ok, the map design is superb - but the "added features" is bang on lacking.
BTW - netcode issues I was screaming at the game when it happened to me - HIS EXACT EXAMPLE, displays EXACTLY what happened to me - I had it on footage, and just couldn't be bothered rendering it.
I sniped a guy, then shot it with a whole clip of my pistol. Guy turns and shoots me in one hit - basically as demonstrated at 11:20 on the video below:
(PS. I got a 98 assist....for that "kill")


----------



## lombardsoup

This game still has broken netcode, you say?

Modern video game developer strikes again!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Just think how many fewer posts this thread would have if the game just worked? Obviously DICE just keep it semi-broken to keep the forums flowing. SEO strategy to buff their marketing of the game right?







lol


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Just think how many fewer posts this thread would have if the game just worked? Obviously DICE just keep it semi-broken to keep the forums flowing. SEO strategy to buff their marketing of the game right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Just call it quality control. Nobody will mind!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Just think how many fewer posts this thread would have if the game just worked? Obviously DICE just keep it semi-broken to keep the forums flowing. SEO strategy to buff their marketing of the game right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


hahaha!

You know I'm sad about it really.
Not even angry or frustrated as much as I used to be.

Because BF used to be an amazing AAA title. Furthermore, it always used to be a diverse game. It sure still is the best FPS game out there (for complexity and whatnot) - but you SIMPLY cannot take it seriously any more. It's gone beyond the: "Yeah I can deal with that" to the "This game is going to make me smash my screen, so I'll stop playing right now".

SAME applies to FIFA. It's gone downhill - so much so I stopped buying the FIFA games all together.
It's sad to see, as BF was always a passionate game for me - but it's gone down the same route as FIFA - or should I say FIFA went down the same route as BF. Either/or - it's become to the point that: When the next BF game gets release, I'll have absolutely no urgency to pre-order it.
HECK, I even pre-ordered BF4 literally 1 week before it was launched - simply to get access to China Rising and thefact that it was a cheap "bundle" price for Prem + game @ £55.

BF5 or whatever crap they churn out next - I'll be sure to buy it only after 2 months it has been out.
Sure, I'll be envious at first and "really wanting to play it", but I'll resist, just like I did for FIFA14. Then access it, and try it out (via demo or at a store or something) - then make a purchasing decision.
I never will or have thought about buying FIFA14 for example - won't ever buy it. Bugs exist and the game plays so badly (I took part in a fun FIFA14 tournament at a tech event - hated every minute played)

So yeah, that's where I'm at with BF.
You'll always get people saying: "Oh so you enjoy playing the game, I thought you didn't" or "don't play it then" - those people in all honesty are "noobs" to the game. They have absolutely no idea what "taking a game seriously" is all about. I'm not talking about competitive play, I'm speaking not your average joe that couldn't give a crap about his score on the BF.

Thought to share that with you, as some might not be clear on my stance on BF.
I really want to like it, I really want to enjoy it (and I generally do, or else I wouldn't touch it at all) - but it could have been so so so so much better than it actually turned out.


----------



## lombardsoup

I grew up on BF 1942, Vietnam, and BF2. Loved all three. Its very sad to watch this happen to DICE. Next they'll claim the bugs are features!


----------



## Noufel

Hi every one,
Battlefield 4 is locked on 75 fps mantle or dx api i don't know why, i have a 120 hz monitor for the rest of my spec look at my sigrig


----------



## coelacanth

Ever since the BF franchise went console first, PC second, the games have had a ton of problems.

Vietnam, BF2, BF2142...those were all solid.

But I can't hate on them for developing for console and still trying to give the PC love. It's tough juggling two girlfriends (three if you count investor demands). BF3 and BF4 are still fun. But the glory days are gone.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

So I've been trying to figure out this Phantom Trainee thing - I'm no Hercule Poirot, but this came to my mind:
"I've got an idea - with all these clues - I was thinking - could the AIRCRAFT that has crashed on one of the maps got anything to do with it.

"End this journey, end this lie" -> plane crash
"Reach for me and reach for sky " -> A plane
"Savoir mine, singer of life " -> a possible person on the flight -> so maybe some sort of object - and that would be the object we "spell" out in letters - ie drums.

Going to look into that - don't know, something might be linked there."

I went in the plane itself and was trying to look for clues - didn't really find anything - but took some screenshots - I found this funny though










There was a number I made out:
035-431 75



Haha - googled it and it is a sweedish number:
http://air-pot.com/the-experts/find-air-pot-grown-plants/sweden/


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> So I've been trying to figure out this Phantom Trainee thing - I'm no Hercule Poirot, but this came to my mind:
> "I've got an idea - with all these clues - I was thinking - could the AIRCRAFT that has crashed on one of the maps got anything to do with it.
> 
> "End this journey, end this lie" -> plane crash
> "Reach for me and reach for sky " -> A plane
> "Savoir mine, singer of life " -> a possible person on the flight -> so maybe some sort of object - and that would be the object we "spell" out in letters - ie drums.
> 
> Going to look into that - don't know, something might be linked there."
> 
> I went in the plane itself and was trying to look for clues - didn't really find anything - but took some screenshots - I found this funny though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a number I made out:
> 035-431 75
> 
> 
> 
> Haha - googled it and it is a sweedish number:
> http://air-pot.com/the-experts/find-air-pot-grown-plants/sweden/


Did you see the new posts from today on the kevinsimpson1942 battlelog:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/user/kevinsimpson1942/

and the emblem was just updated with what looks like planets so I'm guessing that would be something to do with it.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/emblem/edit/personal/2955852762406360453/1/

Some pretty decent thoughts on it here:

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/22068q/kevinsimpson1942_has_a_new_presentation_on/


----------



## lombardsoup

Another advertising campaign? Yay, I love more broken games


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Did you see the new posts from today on the kevinsimpson1942 battlelog:
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/user/kevinsimpson1942/
> 
> and the emblem was just updated with what looks like planets so I'm guessing that would be something to do with it.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/emblem/edit/personal/2955852762406360453/1/
> 
> Some pretty decent thoughts on it here:
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/22068q/kevinsimpson1942_has_a_new_presentation_on/


Yeah I've been looking at it!
I really think something leads to something else - there's so many theories and ideas, but hard to know what's what.
Look at Kevin's stats

Man this is very very interesting


----------



## Aparition

Plane crash?
Singer in plane?
Poem about life?

...

Bye bye miss American pie.
Drove my Chevy to the levy but the levy was dry.
Them good old boys were drinkin whiskey and rye.
Singin this'll be the day that I die.

-American pie, by Don McLean


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Plane crash?
> Singer in plane?
> Poem about life?
> 
> ...
> 
> Bye bye miss American pie.
> Drove my Chevy to the levy but the levy was dry.
> Them good old boys were drinkin whiskey and rye.
> Singin this'll be the day that I die.
> 
> -American pie, by Don McLean


Plane crash karaoke simulator 2014?


----------



## ET900

Hey guys. For those of you that experience a lot of crashes with BF4. You might want to try disabling your firewall's "HIPS" feature if it has one. I just made a little discovery about it tonight. See here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1478577/comodo-firewall-crashes-battlefield-4-fault-module-ntdll-dll-windows-7-x64


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> Hey guys. For those of you that experience a lot of crashes with BF4. You might want to try disabling your firewall's "HIPS" feature if it has one. I just made a little discovery about it tonight. See here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1478577/comodo-firewall-crashes-battlefield-4-fault-module-ntdll-dll-windows-7-x64


Interesting to find out!
I have ESET Smart security personally - and its firewall has never caused me problems








It also automatically goes to game mode anyway.


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Interesting to find out!
> I have ESET Smart security personally - and its firewall has never caused me problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also automatically goes to game mode anyway.


ah maybe i should try "game mode" with comodo. i thought that was just for supressing warnings/notifications. but maybe it does more!


----------



## M3TAl

keikei978 were we just playing each other







You had OCN flame emblem and tags or some such thing.


----------



## Jodiuh

I got bored for the 1st time w/ this game.

I'm pretty sure it has to do w/ the fella trying to control me with his voice.

I know it's hard for some to believe, but I am not an extension of your hands and this is not your remote computer.


----------



## Forceman

People are finally figuring out how to play defense on the carrier. Today was the first game I've played where the team that got the enemy carrier open first didn't win.

Course that'll start all over again when non-premium gets access.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> People are finally figuring out how to play defense on the carrier. Today was the first game I've played where the team that got the enemy carrier open first didn't win.
> 
> Course that'll start all over again when non-premium gets access.


non-premium gets access!?


----------



## melodystyle2003

After update: hit reg is even worst than before, it tent to make you mad. 'Quit' stat is definitely favored up. I play with my team and we say to each other really frequently:
-"man you killed me with one shot"
-"no man i spent 20 bullets from my magazine and got dozens of hitmarks"
Lags on 64 maps is a known issue now.
Naval strike maps are great in the eye. Hm.. really trying to find some sweet words to write for these bad spent, never gonna happen again, money for BF4 but no, can't find when i sum up my gaming experience.


----------



## DarthBaggins

From all the issues I'm seeing I'm glad I didn't spend the money on premium as well


----------



## lostsurfer

That patch with the last update that came along side the map pack, did that optimize mantle on the original/china rising maps? I'm assuming the last map pack should have no issues with mantle?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> non-premium gets access!?


I think he means when non-premium Naval Strike DLC owners get access.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I think he means when non-premium Naval Strike DLC owners get access.


that's my point - non-premium shouldn't get access....!


----------



## DarthBaggins

If we pay for the dlc we should get access as non premium


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> that's my point - non-premium shouldn't get access....!


lolwut

why?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> that's my point - non-premium shouldn't get access....!


...ever? Lol. You, sir need to look at how these DLC are parted out for individual sale.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> lolwut
> 
> why?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> ...ever? Lol. You, sir need to look at how these DLC are parted out for individual sale.


individual sale is something else, something I forgot.

But what I meant is: people that never bought the DLC or premium, shouldn't get access to it.
My mis-interpretation.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> individual sale is something else, something I forgot.
> 
> But what I meant is: people that never bought the DLC or premium, shouldn't get access to it.
> My mis-interpretation.


I thought you probably forgot. Sorry for jumping on the bandwagon


----------



## jdstock76

Actually no real benefit for being Premium other than purchasing all DLC at a bundled price. Honestly I think they should do something special like a Premium set of weapons or something. Ya we get knives and camo but woopty freaking do.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> that's my point - non-premium shouldn't get access....!
> 
> 
> 
> lolwut
> 
> why?
Click to expand...

because the cost of premium includes 2-weeks early access to DLC's.


----------



## DarthBaggins

You all get double Xp weekends when non premiums don't, but I have plenty to use thanks to the crapload of battle packs I obtained


----------



## hotwheels1997

Guys,instead of bashing the game all the time,do the same thing I did.








Take a month break or something simular in lenght and then start to play again. I don't have Premium nor China Rising, just base game, and I'm enjoying it like never before. 1 hour a day or less. Paid 40$ for the base game and I'm thinking of buying Premium for 30$ right now, seems worth it given the enjoyment of the game







Mantle is spot on, no rubber-banding or any sort of issues. The netcode, if you don't always watch how bad it is and don't discuss it,you'll get over it and won't even notice it.
Just don't go back to CS, because then the transition back to BF4 is quite frusturating.


----------



## nasmith2000

hovercrafts are cool but hover ATVs are the bomb


----------



## Aparition

Ok I'm getting rubber banding too.
The worst of it is with swimming and people climbing out of the water.
They seem to slingshot forward right after the climbing animation, as if the animation on My end is 500ms late, then it catches back up with player location.

I wonder if the water is screwing up the servers.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Guys,instead of bashing the game all the time,do the same thing I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a month break or something simular in lenght and then start to play again. I don't have Premium nor China Rising, just base game, and I'm enjoying it like never before. 1 hour a day or less. Paid 40$ for the base game and I'm thinking of buying Premium for 30$ right now, seems worth it given the enjoyment of the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mantle is spot on, no rubber-banding or any sort of issues. The netcode, if you don't always watch how bad it is and don't discuss it,you'll get over it and won't even notice it.
> Just don't go back to CS, because then the transition back to BF4 is quite frusturating.


This is an interesting point, in my 1300hrs of bf3/4 I have taken several 1 week breaks then been itching to play. This time have had 3 weeks so far and have tried to have a few rounds since NS dropped but no go, the break this time has sent me the other way, its garbage, terrible for an fps. This may have been compounded by the fact I am now learning csgo for the first time ever and you make a valid point. I completely disagree about overlooking the netcode though as is the main mechanic of everything you do in the game and it is simply atrocious. Is more fun playing versus bots for me atm.


----------



## keikei

Is there anyway to set a low ping preference for matches? The lag is killing my fun.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Actually no real benefit for being Premium other than purchasing all DLC at a bundled price. Honestly I think they should do something special like a Premium set of weapons or something. Ya we get knives and camo but woopty freaking do.


Well the fact that premium don't have to purchase it each time, get some sort of early access (despite it being broken 3/3 times) - I think the cheaper price also plays a factor.
So yeah no complaints for premium "content" there.
But in all honesty - it isn't anything new - as pointed out by Raider.
The maps are the new things - and they are vastly appreciated by me and others. But the performance problems are there (or worse) in the new maps, the level works the same way and the once-epic game-mode turned into crap due to DICE having people spawn on the carrier.

I can GURANTEE you as a BF2142 TITAN player, that if we weren't spawned on the enemy carrier, then a LOT more people would be fighting over the objectives.
In 2142:
15 players would attack, 10 would defend, and the 8 others would be on land taking objectives.

Now it's:
25 attack, 5 defend and only 2 on land
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> because the cost of premium includes 2-weeks early access to DLC's.


yeah forgot about buying it individually bro! My bad!


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> This is an interesting point, in my 1300hrs of bf3/4 I have taken several 1 week breaks then been itching to play. This time have had 3 weeks so far and have tried to have a few rounds since NS dropped but no go, the break this time has sent me the other way, its garbage, terrible for an fps. This may have been compounded by the fact I am now learning csgo for the first time ever and you make a valid point. I completely disagree about overlooking the netcode though as is the main mechanic of everything you do in the game and it is simply atrocious. Is more fun playing versus bots for me atm.


Of course,overlooking the netcode isn't the best solution,but do we have another? They won't fix it due to Microsoft traffic regulations (Xbox 360/Xbox One),that's obvious. Without increase in tickrate,it's impossible to make the netcode better.
You might as well don't pay attention to it and get used ,because it's not going to change any time soon.








And yes,going CS:GO to BF4 makes BF4 feel like a garbage.Competitive GO has 128 tickrate ,compare that to BF4. I need atleast an hour to get used to BF4 after playing CS, but in the great scheme of things, BF4 is a funnier and more entertaining title. CS:GO is awesome indeed, but it's too repetitive,always doing the same thing makes me stay away from it.
To each its own,but that's my


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Of course,overlooking the netcode isn't the best solution,but do we have another? They won't fix it due to Microsoft traffic regulations (Xbox 360/Xbox One),that's obvious. Without increase in tickrate,it's impossible to make the netcode better.
> You might as well don't pay attention to it and get used ,because it's not going to change any time soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes,going CS:GO to BF4 makes BF4 feel like a garbage.Competitive GO has 128 tickrate ,compare that to BF4. I need atleast an hour to get used to BF4 after playing CS, but in the great scheme of things, BF4 is a funnier and more entertaining title. CS:GO is awesome indeed, but it's too repetitive,always doing the same thing makes me stay away from it.
> To each its own,but that's my


If BF4 wasn't a console port and was developed on its own, I presume all the problems would not be present.
That's how it used to be in the past. Ever since BC1/2 - netcode issues etc went downhill.

Until EA don't split it up, they'll never, ever succeed in that case.
But they don't care really. We're a minority. The majority are the pick-up and play guys, that couldn't give a crap about their kills etc. They are also those that won't bother expressing their opinions or making videos on them. The people who do, people on thsi thread, people like me on YouTube are those minority type of players that get no attention or care from the developers.
yet we are the very ones that "built" BF its reputation.

in other words: TL;DR: DICE doesn't give a flying crap about veterans.
Their definition of a "veteran" is apparently someone who played the game just last year - not the guy that's been playing it for 7 years.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Guys,instead of bashing the game all the time,do the same thing I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a month break or something simular in lenght and then start to play again. I don't have Premium nor China Rising, just base game, and I'm enjoying it like never before. 1 hour a day or less. Paid 40$ for the base game and I'm thinking of buying Premium for 30$ right now, seems worth it given the enjoyment of the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mantle is spot on, no rubber-banding or any sort of issues. The netcode, if you don't always watch how bad it is and don't discuss it,you'll get over it and won't even notice it.
> Just don't go back to CS, because then the transition back to BF4 is quite frusturating.


Yeah I did this, but starting late January and continuing until early March. Of course, my machine was down for loop redesign and build but probably would done it anyway. Played other games for awhile before that. Though I sure didn't "go back to CS"; it may be one of the best shooters ever but that can't change the fact it's ancient.


----------



## daguardian

NS is great, in fact since its release and the patch, the game for me, is running better than ever, and I have not seen any rubber-banding.

Just a question to those with lag/rubber-banding -what is you network smoothing factor set to?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> If BF4 wasn't a console port and was developed on its own, I presume all the problems would not be present.
> That's how it used to be in the past. Ever since BC1/2 - netcode issues etc went downhill.
> 
> Until EA don't split it up, they'll never, ever succeed in that case.
> But they don't care really. We're a minority. The majority are the pick-up and play guys, that couldn't give a crap about their kills etc. They are also those that won't bother expressing their opinions or making videos on them. The people who do, people on thsi thread, people like me on YouTube are those minority type of players that get no attention or care from the developers.
> yet we are the very ones that "built" BF its reputation.
> 
> in other words: TL;DR: DICE doesn't give a flying crap about veterans.
> Their definition of a "veteran" is apparently someone who played the game just last year - not the guy that's been playing it for 7 years*10 years*.


Fixed that for you









Although I can't help but feel this was the same opinion expressed many, many times during BC2's and BF3's development, by many different vets, and alot simply stopped playing


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> NS is great, in fact since its release and the patch, the game for me, is running better than ever, and I have not seen any rubber-banding.
> 
> Just a question to those with lag/rubber-banding -what is you network smoothing factor set to?


I tried at 0, up to 20% network smoothing.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> NS is great, in fact since its release and the patch, the game for me, is running better than ever, and I have not seen any rubber-banding.
> 
> Just a question to those with lag/rubber-banding -what is you network smoothing factor set to?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> If BF4 wasn't a console port and was developed on its own, I presume all the problems would not be present.
> That's how it used to be in the past. Ever since BC1/2 - netcode issues etc went downhill.
> 
> Until EA don't split it up, they'll never, ever succeed in that case.
> But they don't care really. We're a minority. The majority are the pick-up and play guys, that couldn't give a crap about their kills etc. They are also those that won't bother expressing their opinions or making videos on them. The people who do, people on thsi thread, people like me on YouTube are those minority type of players that get no attention or care from the developers.
> yet we are the very ones that "built" BF its reputation.
> 
> in other words: TL;DR: DICE doesn't give a flying crap about veterans.
> Their definition of a "veteran" is apparently someone who played the game just last year - not the guy that's been playing it for 7 years*10 years*.
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed that for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I can't help but feel this was the same opinion expressed many, many times during BC2's and BF3's development, by many different vets, and alot simply stopped playing
Click to expand...

Mine is at 10%.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> NS is great, in fact since its release and the patch, the game for me, is running better than ever, and I have not seen any rubber-banding.
> 
> Just a question to those with lag/rubber-banding -what is you network smoothing factor set to?
> Fixed that for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I can't help but feel this was the same opinion expressed many, many times during BC2's and BF3's development, by many different vets, and alot simply stopped playing


In terms of being distinguished:
well think back to BF3 - we still had the dogtags.
In BC2 we had the number of years as a vet.
In BF4 - we have a simple and boring dogtag, that shows nothing. And more so, a stupid veteran battlepack that required u to play BF3...wow, such talent, much disappoint.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Of course,overlooking the netcode isn't the best solution,but do we have another? They won't fix it due to Microsoft traffic regulations (Xbox 360/Xbox One),that's obvious. Without increase in tickrate,it's impossible to make the netcode better.
> You might as well don't pay attention to it and get used ,because it's not going to change any time soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes,going CS:GO to BF4 makes BF4 feel like a garbage.Competitive GO has 128 tickrate ,compare that to BF4. I need atleast an hour to get used to BF4 after playing CS, *but in the great scheme of things, BF4 is a funnier and more entertaining title*. CS:GO is awesome indeed, but it's too repetitive,always doing the same thing makes me stay away from it.
> To each its own,but that's my


I hear you and agree to each his own. In my experience I have completely gone off of the game play and do not find it in the least entertaining or fun. Repetitive feels refreshing, not once have I been frustrated even though having my ass handed to me on a regular basis for the reason on 10 out of 10 occasions my need to respawn is caused by being outplayed or making mistakes and *never* because of the game. Think I am just at that point where frustration with bf is superceding fun and at that point it is time to log off. I have had over 900hrs in bf3 though and over 400 in bf4 so not as if has come around quickly, and at some point I may return over the life of the game but right now give me that repetitive any day of the week.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Guys,instead of bashing the game all the time,do the same thing I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a month break or something simular in lenght and then start to play again. I don't have Premium nor China Rising, just base game, and I'm enjoying it like never before. 1 hour a day or less. Paid 40$ for the base game and I'm thinking of buying Premium for 30$ right now, seems worth it given the enjoyment of the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mantle is spot on, no rubber-banding or any sort of issues. The netcode, if you don't always watch how bad it is and don't discuss it,you'll get over it and won't even notice it.
> Just don't go back to CS, because then the transition back to BF4 is quite frusturating.


Love this post. So much win.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> This is an interesting point, in my 1300hrs of bf3/4 I have taken several 1 week breaks then been itching to play. This time have had 3 weeks so far and have tried to have a few rounds since NS dropped but no go, the break this time has sent me the other way, its garbage, terrible for an fps. This may have been compounded by the fact I am now learning csgo for the first time ever and you make a valid point. I completely disagree about overlooking the netcode though as is the main mechanic of everything you do in the game and it is simply atrocious. Is more fun playing versus bots for me atm.


i did the pause on december and since january been playing non stop bf4







like 2-3 hours a day... and i enjoy the game more thatn ever...


----------



## jdstock76

I was under the impression everyone received double xp. Hmmm

On that note doesn't EA give us prior warning on when XP events happen?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Seems like JackFrags was ON IT:

"well hidden"
"A Phantom near the camera, can show you the way"
"A Phantom has a background to unravel a mystery, only to discover the cause of death and his misery"
"A Clues lies within a ship, a ship with no sails. And another lies beneath the cave"
"and full of sharks of a mythical tale"
"1942"
"the phantom holds two mystery keys, with one of which unlocks a treasure and a &#8230; bigger than you and me"
"to unravel the mystery find the phantom and his tale will be discovered for us to see"
"Find a CCTV camera under a cave, wait until a phantom speaks"
"the phantom knows all"
"the Ship has a message"


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I was under the impression everyone received double xp. Hmmm
> 
> On that note doesn't EA give us prior warning on when XP events happen?


There's a premium page where there's sort of a calendar that tells when the events happens.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Mine is at 10%.


Try it at 0%
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> In terms of being distinguished:
> well think back to BF3 - we still had the dogtags.
> In BC2 we had the number of years as a vet.
> In BF4 - we have a simple and boring dogtag, that shows nothing. And more so, a stupid veteran battlepack that required u to play BF3...wow, such talent, *much disappoint*.


I agree, but I had felt that way with BC2 and the PC effort they didn't go to-along with the hype etc, then it got worse with Bf3, so I didn't expect much from Bf4 at all.

When they killed the official forums off, it really showed how much they just wanted to move on, for them the vets only represented a small percentage of the possible market share they could achieve, we were expendable.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I hear you and agree to each his own. In my experience I have completely gone off of the game play and do not find it in the least entertaining or fun. Repetitive feels refreshing, not once have I been frustrated even though having my ass handed to me on a regular basis for the reason on 10 out of 10 occasions my need to respawn is caused by being outplayed or making mistakes and *never* because of the game. Think I am just at that point where frustration with bf is superceding fun and at that point it is time to log off. I have had over 900hrs in bf3 though and over 400 in bf4 so not as if has come around quickly, and at some point I may return over the life of the game but right now give me that repetitive any day of the week.


I was in the same boat







Back then,when I used to care about my stats. I had to stay till the end of a round even If I don't enjoy it and play the game on my highest potential all the time. After my break,I said to myself this thing: "It's a game,do whatever you want" . And so I did - as said before, the results are simply staggering. The game is definetely not on "hardcore" level and you shouldn't try to force it into it. It's a casual game for casual players - and isn't that the main goal of gaming? Atleast for me it is. Why should we always try-hard and push a game into a competitive stage when it's obviously not? Playing a game based on its strenghts is better than trying to make it into something else.
Surely,they are moments when I simply detest the game, but what do I do then? Log off and wait for tomorrow. A new day = new experience







I have 140 hours ,only a small portion of them are made using this mindset. MY best hours so far







You die few times because of the game, but why do you remember only this moments? Remember the ones where you're beasting, playing with your mates and having a blast. Why do you all remember only the bad things and never emphasize enough on the other moments, those which left a smile on your face?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Since BF2142 I've been doing that


It's been going on since the 1942 demo. I miss wing riding, plane tossing, and jeep surfing myself. That made for intense ctf matches. Grabbing a flag then having a pilot swoop down and bail out mid flight and catching the plane before it crashes and entering the pilot seat without it slowing down allowed for much more dramatic escapes than hitching a helo ride. Or riding by full tilt on the hood of the jeep or on the wing of the plane as well..but yes det packs in jeeps since forever and a day in the bf series.

If you want a good look at the good old days check out the nbrigade stunt videos from 1942.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> In terms of being distinguished:
> well think back to BF3 - we still had the dogtags.
> In BC2 we had the number of years as a vet.
> *In BF4 - we have a simple and boring dogtag, that shows nothing. And more so, a stupid veteran battlepack that required u to play BF3...wow, such talent, much disappoint*.


Nope.
I got the Veteran pack.
I own BF2, BFBC2, MOH, and BF4.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Mine is at 10%.
> 
> 
> 
> Try it at 0%
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> In terms of being distinguished:
> well think back to BF3 - we still had the dogtags.
> In BC2 we had the number of years as a vet.
> In BF4 - we have a simple and boring dogtag, that shows nothing. And more so, a stupid veteran battlepack that required u to play BF3...wow, such talent, *much disappoint*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, but I had felt that way with BC2 and the PC effort they didn't go to-along with the hype etc, then it got worse with Bf3, so I didn't expect much from Bf4 at all.
> 
> When they killed the official forums off, it really showed how much they just wanted to move on, for them the vets only represented a small percentage of the possible market share they could achieve, *we were expendable.*
Click to expand...

I read that in a Rambo voice for some reason.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Of course,overlooking the netcode isn't the best solution,but do we have another? They won't fix it due to Microsoft traffic regulations (Xbox 360/Xbox One),that's obvious. Without increase in tickrate,it's impossible to make the netcode better.
> You might as well don't pay attention to it and get used ,because it's not going to change any time soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes,going CS:GO to BF4 makes BF4 feel like a garbage.Competitive GO has 128 tickrate ,compare that to BF4. I need atleast an hour to get used to BF4 after playing CS, but in the great scheme of things, BF4 is a funnier and more entertaining title. CS:GO is awesome indeed, but it's too repetitive,always doing the same thing makes me stay away from it.
> To each its own,but that's my


It isn't really fair to compare BF4 to CS:GO though. Its like comparing apples and oranges. 1 is a competitive shooter and 1 isn't, comp CS:GO is 5 vs.5 only. Not to mention CS:GO being on the source engine and a few other things that make it really an unfair comparison. It takes me a few games of DM in CS:GO to get my aim back but only because you have to be so much more precise in CS. On the netcode thing though I totally agree with you. It isn't going to change much as BF netcode has always been a bit lacking.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> It isn't really fair to compare BF4 to CS:GO though. Its like comparing apples and oranges. 1 is a competitive shooter and 1 isn't, comp CS:GO is 5 vs.5 only. Not to mention CS:GO being on the source engine and a few other things that make it really an unfair comparison. It takes me a few games of DM in CS:GO to get my aim back but only because you have to be so much more precise in CS. On the netcode thing though I totally agree with you. It isn't going to change much as BF netcode has always been a bit lacking.


I dont think anyone was comparing the games, I was just saying I am having more fun at this point of my experience learning cs go than am having playing bf for many reasons. Agree they are not comparable.


----------



## Thoth420

Just reading this thread daily is enough to keep me away from my gaming PC pretty much entirely


----------



## Aparition

Not to drive more of nail into BF4 but a better comparison would be Red Orchestra 2. This game runs at 20 default tick rate.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> It isn't really fair to compare BF4 to CS:GO though. *Its like comparing apples and oranges*. 1 is a competitive shooter and 1 isn't, comp CS:GO is 5 vs.5 only. Not to mention CS:GO being on the source engine and a few other things that make it really an unfair comparison. It takes me a few games of DM in CS:GO to get my aim back but only because you have to be so much more precise in CS. On the netcode thing though I totally agree with you. It isn't going to change much as BF netcode has always been a bit lacking.


+1

I think people who don't play both don't really understand it. BF4 has massive maps in comparison, not to mention land, air and sea vehicles. CS is infantry only, and usually not more than 32 player in most pubs.

It is indeed like comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> +1
> 
> I think people who don't play both don't really understand it. BF4 has massive maps in comparison, not to mention land, air and sea vehicles. CS is infantry only, and usually not more than 32 player in most pubs.
> 
> It is indeed like comparing apples to oranges.


I used the game as a comparison for a high tickrate vs the low one featured in BF4( 10 or 33 was it? ) . I agree,they are different games but people use exactly CS:GO when trying to show how bad the BF4 netcode is. That's why it was my choice









@Aparition: I have Red Orchestra 2 (Rising Storm) . The gameplay in that game is slower paced ,especially in Realism game mode( most people nowadays choose to play Realism, I never got to learn the game and I prefer Action but that's off-topic. ) . 20 tickrate in that game seems fair enough and from my game time in it,which is very limited( 7 hours or so ) the game played fluidly without many network-related problems.


----------



## Aparition

BF4 is 10 tick rate.


----------



## EVILNOK

On a positive note (or negative depending on how you view easter eggs) the kevinsimpson1942 profile was updated again today with more hints:


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> BF4 is 10 tick rate.


Make it a 1 tick rate with netcode issues.
Shots.
Fired.

Wait - maybe not, as it's tananana BF4 LEWL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> On a positive note (or negative depending on how you view easter eggs) the kevinsimpson1942 profile was updated again today with more hints:


DICE are getting "tired" I think of people searching around. They just want to give the answer more easily it seems.
Still very hard, but a LOT of people are on the right track.

I love it personally. Most exciting thing since release of BF4 for me








I actually spent 30mins in spectator mode looking for clues haha


----------



## EVILNOK

And it was just updated yet again:










Valley is supposedly ValleyBeast that streams himself looking for clues and such.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Just reading this thread daily is enough to keep me away from my gaming PC pretty much entirely


This makes me sad.









The game can be so much fun. Sure the netcode is terrible and EA is the devil and they don't poop rainbows like Gabe, but there is so much to do in BF4. I can spend a whole round just reviving team mates. Then another SRAWing choppers. <---Look up wildace videos on youtube "SRAW God" Sometimes I like to ride in the fast attack craft and repair/SRAW. Op Locker and Metro are great for rolling as a medic and the chaos that ensues in a 32 vs 32 server is just awesomesauce.

I mean...have you tried carrier assault yet?! So...much...fun.


----------



## EVILNOK

The kevinsimpson1942 profile keeps going online and offline so it seems they are trying to give more hints. On the subject of all the BF4 complaints, I guess everyone is entitled to their own view but if you just keep droning on and on about how much you hate something I just pretty much ignore it after the 1st time or 2. Personally I've gotten more than my money's worth, bugs and all included. If I didn't enjoy it I would have stopped playing long before now.









and yet another update:


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> And it was just updated yet again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valley is supposedly ValleyBeast that streams himself looking for clues and such.


EPIC!
Let's see what happens


----------



## Aparition

The planets in his profile are... aligning.


----------



## Krusher33

Cheat-o-meter? I haven't see that before.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Cheat-o-meter? I haven't see that before.


Its a plugin for BetterBattlelog

http://getbblog.com/en/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

ERMAGAAAADDD!
This is so awesome:
http://www.twitch.tv/valleybeast559

We got jackfrags + valley searching - DICE is updating the Blog as we speak:
"VB, JF
you will not survive this"
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/user/kevinsimpson1942/


----------



## Aparition

This is pretty cool


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Oh. CS:GO. Ok.


----------



## m0ar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> This makes me sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The game can be so much fun. Sure the netcode is terrible and EA is the devil and they don't poop rainbows like Gabe, but there is so much to do in BF4. I can spend a whole round just reviving team mates. Then another SRAWing choppers. <---Look up wildace videos on youtube "SRAW God" Sometimes I like to ride in the fast attack craft and repair/SRAW. Op Locker and Metro are great for rolling as a medic and the chaos that ensues in a 32 vs 32 server is just awesomesauce.
> 
> I mean...have you tried carrier assault yet?! So...much...fun.


Everything you say here is true but stuttering and rubber banding around the map due to no fault of your own is getting a bit tedious now.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0ar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> This makes me sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The game can be so much fun. Sure the netcode is terrible and EA is the devil and they don't poop rainbows like Gabe, but there is so much to do in BF4. I can spend a whole round just reviving team mates. Then another SRAWing choppers. <---Look up wildace videos on youtube "SRAW God" Sometimes I like to ride in the fast attack craft and repair/SRAW. Op Locker and Metro are great for rolling as a medic and the chaos that ensues in a 32 vs 32 server is just awesomesauce.
> 
> I mean...have you tried carrier assault yet?! So...much...fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you say here is true but stuttering and rubber banding around the map due to no fault of your own is getting a bit tedious now.
Click to expand...

Oh, I agree 100%. But maybe a separate thread for chatting about the rubber banding/stuttering issues or heck, issues in general would help to make this thread less...dark and scary...lol, I scurrred!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> This is pretty cool


Not going to lie, but both jackfrags and valley were useless....
More so why wouldn't you share your server + TS3 so that more people can input and inject ideas?

There's a reason I unsubbed him ages ago...


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Not going to lie, but both jackfrags and valley were useless....
> More so why wouldn't you share your server + TS3 so that more people can input and inject ideas?
> 
> There's a reason I unsubbed him ages ago...


I watched Valley's stream for a short bit. After it got past1-200 people it just got annoying. I think it just got to be too many people putting out too many ideas at once and no one could really focus on 1 thing. Thats kind of why I don't really blame him for not giving out TS3/server info. It just becomes too much, people killing you while you're trying to figure something out, everyone thinking their idea is the 1 that needs to be checked RIGHT NOW! Its probably a lot more effective to do it with 1 squad of your close friends. If not it becomes a case of too many cooks in the kitchen. Just my


----------



## Lhotse

Anyone know the password for the Phantom Trainee assignment yet ?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I watched Valley's stream for a short bit. After it got past1-200 people it just got annoying. I think it just got to be too many people putting out too many ideas at once and no one could really focus on 1 thing. Thats kind of why I don't really blame him for not giving out TS3/server info. It just becomes too much, people killing you while you're trying to figure something out, everyone thinking their idea is the 1 that needs to be checked RIGHT NOW! Its probably a lot more effective to do it with 1 squad of your close friends. If not it becomes a case of too many cooks in the kitchen. Just my


as someone said on another stream (where there was 100 people together working) - "If my name was VB, and I was called out by DICE, the LAST thing I would do is wuss out and go fro a smoke, then end the stream less than 20mins later"

Totally agree with that - why couldn't he persist at it? Due to him going offline "for 2 hours" - the "transmission got terminated"

I mean this is the thing I don't understand from these types of people - why on earth do you do that?
Then JF - the most useless idiot ever. Literally 1.5hrs behind anything that's going on. I think his become too big for his own good.

He also never, ever got TS3 open and a server, so MORE PEOPLE could get together and try and figure it out.
Especially if you are AN ADMIN - you can auto-ban/ kick people if they kill you.
Most people would be wanting to solve the issue, so they won't kill each other - simple.

If I was called out by that kevin guy: "Dubbed" - I would make it my top priority to getting as MANY people as possible with as many different ideas.
Jack seems to think people need to mass suicide - his crazy. WHY WOULD DICE make an assignment, where you need 10 people to suicide at the same time!?

There's clearly a trigger - might be a 2 people max thing - and it has to do with the sharks + radio beacon.


----------



## Jodiuh

My 1st Shadowplay video! I had no idea how awesome this was! I didn't even realize it was running!









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBlXN0l1xpw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> My 1st Shadowplay video! I had no idea how awesome this was! I didn't even realize it was running!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBlXN0l1xpw&feature=youtu.be


same as DXtory, Action Mirillis, PlayClaw and a bunch of other records programs, the only thing usefull on shadow play is that i records your last 2-5minutes of gameplay so you can record that just by hitting one button
being lucky on a match


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> same as DXtory, Action Mirillis, PlayClaw and a bunch of other records programs, the only thing usefull on *shadow play is that i records your last 2-5minutes of gameplay so you can record that just by hitting one button*
> being lucky on a match


MSI Afterburner actually has that same feature now as well. You can set a pre-record limit to record to RAM or file.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I've found, via shadow play, in shadow mode, that my performance is worse. It's like it's lagging the game out.
So I've stuck to manual mode. I've got to say I'm not that happy with the sli stuttering on the new maps. It's very much hit and miss right now.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> MSI Afterburner actually has that same feature now as well. You can set a pre-record limit to record to RAM or file.


oh thats quite interesting, finally more software using this feature great


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I've found, via shadow play, in shadow mode, that my performance is worse. It's like it's lagging the game out.
> So I've stuck to manual mode. I've got to say I'm not that happy with the sli stuttering on the new maps. It's very much hit and miss right now.


I don't notice this? Grrr...now I'm going to be looking for it. Thanks TD.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I don't notice this? Grrr...now I'm going to be looking for it. Thanks TD.


haha - well I noticed it, I think it's to do with cach'ing the SSD or something - dunno. But yeah it stutters for me when I use shadow mode








(PS this was tested on a single GTX680 before naval strike too)


----------



## Jodiuh

Stutter, huh? Let me fire it up and check again.

I gotta say I'm having an absolute blast now that I'm freed from being a stat junkie. I die, I laugh. I shoot down the heli, I laugh hysterically.

Also, this happened last night...










So in a game that's rated mature, where the players themselves are swearing...why is this a problem?


----------



## lombardsoup

Still getting weird issues with textures on latest AMD drivers ever since Naval Strike came out. Although I'm not complaining, because now I can see where players are hiding as the terrain isn't there!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Stutter, huh? Let me fire it up and check again.
> 
> I gotta say I'm having an absolute blast now that I'm freed from being a stat junkie. I die, I laugh. I shoot down the heli, I laugh hysterically.
> 
> Also, this happened last night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in a game that's rated mature, where the players themselves are swearing...why is this a problem?


yup exactly my main problem with those types of servers - they piss me off.
I got kicked for saying "crap" - yes, "crap" is apparently profanity.


----------



## hotwheels1997

I guess Jackfrags was right in the end...


----------



## Aparition

*HOLY SMOKING BUGBEARS*


----------



## Jodiuh

Yeah...so...

I just quit [H]. Never going back there again. Honestly, I see no reason to participate anywhere but here.

I finally read the TOS thanks to this guy: http://www.overclock.net/u/151956/tpi2007

Also, I just want to apologize for being a "mean/critical/unhappy/negative" guy that has attacked others and caused drama. There is no excuse for it other than me being selfish.

Going forward I PROMISE to LIFT YOU GUY'S SPIRITS UP, WAY UP by being as + as this guy can be.

*tears*

Love you guys.









In fact...let's do this.

Who is having trouble with this game due to their CPU? I have this:

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1813865

Who needs it?

EDIT: Gonna start a thread for this as I'm guessing most of us in this thread can play the game.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Jackfrags was right in the end...


*********************that was sic!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*seriously made my day. Thanks Bra!


----------



## keikei

Yeah, so I figured out some of the laggy matches i've had was due to high ping players. Just quit out and change servers, thats really all you can do. I havent seen any presets you can change.


----------



## daguardian

WOW


----------



## (sic)

I've noticed rubber banding here and there and believe it's related to high ping players...

My vote is for all servers to have ping caps. Preferably well below 100, but if not, max 100.


----------



## daguardian

Servers can cap pings as it is now, it should not become mandatory though.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Stutter, huh? Let me fire it up and check again.
> 
> I gotta say I'm having an absolute blast now that I'm freed from being a stat junkie. I die, I laugh. I shoot down the heli, I laugh hysterically.
> 
> Also, this happened last night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in a game that's rated mature, where the players themselves are swearing...why is this a problem?


They do it to keep toxic players from making the game a bad experience for other players. They don't care so much about the word as when it's typed "MFing racial/homophobic slur". I've played on KoF servers since BF2 and really they have been well adminned. I never really saw why being able to type profanity in a chat window was so high on people's list of things that are important to them. If it is that important you have every right to play elsewhere I guess. To each his own.


----------



## (sic)

High ping players have such a negative effect on everyone else, why would you be against it? IMO, People should play in their home country. This is one way of enforcing that.


----------



## Aparition

Cap should be at 100 ping. With 6 strikes to account for the occasional spike.
Very annoying when you have 5 players each with 200 - 300 ping.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Also, this happened last night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in a game that's rated mature, where the players themselves are swearing...why is this a problem?


That is controlled by server admins and has nothing to do with EA/Dice. I play on one server once in a while where the language can sometimes get very rude (someone will use the 'n word' as well as everything else) and nothing happens. We use language restrictions on our server because we just don't think using racist or profane language is necessary. If someone's not happy about that, they can leave, we don't care.


----------



## Jodiuh

The only reason I found it odd is that I have a potty mouth when I game. I'm working on it.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> The only reason I found it odd is that I have a potty mouth when I game. I'm working on it.


If you're working on it that's commendable. Being negative won't help anyone play better on either team. I'm sure we've all raged at 1 point or another and its a hard thing to change. At the end of the day you're better off being in control of your emotions than having them be in control of you.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Jackfrags was right in the end...


That thing is flippin huge!

I kind of figured this was going to happen at some point but I really didn't expect them to make it that big.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> The only reason I found it odd is that I have a potty mouth when I game. I'm working on it.


Yell at your monitor?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> The only reason I found it odd is that I have a potty mouth when I game. I'm working on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're working on it that's commendable. Being negative won't help anyone play better on either team. I'm sure we've all raged at 1 point or another and its a hard thing to change. At the end of the day you're better off being in control of your emotions than having them be in control of you.
Click to expand...

I'm going to go ahead and take a picture of this post so I can meditate on it. We will get Jod under control OCN! Haha!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> The only reason I found it odd is that I have a potty mouth when I game. I'm working on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yell at your monitor?
Click to expand...

I sorta do already? Vertical gamma shift and all. Poor thing...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Jackfrags was right in the end...


what the....hell!?
Not sure what to think about that.

Why was this going to be added? Or why did jack suspect it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> *HOLY SMOKING BUGBEARS*


lawl
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Yeah...so...
> 
> I just quit [H]. Never going back there again. Honestly, I see no reason to participate anywhere but here.
> 
> I finally read the TOS thanks to this guy: http://www.overclock.net/u/151956/tpi2007
> 
> Also, I just want to apologize for being a "mean/critical/unhappy/negative" guy that has attacked others and caused drama. There is no excuse for it other than me being selfish.
> 
> Going forward I PROMISE to LIFT YOU GUY'S SPIRITS UP, WAY UP by being as + as this guy can be.
> 
> *tears*
> 
> Love you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact...let's do this.
> 
> Who is having trouble with this game due to their CPU? I have this:
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1813865
> 
> Who needs it?
> 
> EDIT: Gonna start a thread for this as I'm guessing most of us in this thread can play the game.


don't "give it away" - there's no need for that, make a sale thread.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Jackfrags was right in the end...


Quote:


> We're gonna need a bigger boat.


----------



## Krazee

I wanna trigger that today, whose down?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I wanna trigger that today, whose down?


I'm down for that!


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> They do it to keep toxic players from making the game a bad experience for other players. They don't care so much about the word as when it's typed "MFing racial/homophobic slur". I've played on KoF servers since BF2 and really they have been well adminned. I never really saw why being able to type profanity in a chat window was so high on people's list of things that are important to them. If it is that important you have every right to play elsewhere I guess. To each his own.


Yeah&#8230;and this is all valid; I too hate seeing the slur-laden smack talk and what not&#8230;though it _still_ does seem a little silly when the characters in game are screaming out obscenities and you can get kicked or banned for typing them. Especially amusing on the "christian" servers IMO (like why do you even play this game guys?). I wish there was a way to police the offensive personal crap without an overall profanity filter but that takes constantly active admins I guess.

On that note, I have wondered why DICE feels compelled to included profanity in the character voice overs. It doesn't seem altogether necessary to me though I suppose that is how real soldiers in the field and under fire are apt to talk...


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Jackfrags was right in the end...


Haha. The symbolism here is hard to miss. Battlefield has (literally) jumped the shark.

For those not familiar with that expression:

"Jumping the shark is an idiom created by Jon Hein that was used to describe the moment in the evolution of a television show when it begins a decline in quality, which is usually a particular scene, episode, or aspect of a show in which the writers use some type of "gimmick" in an attempt to keep viewers' interest."


----------



## lombardsoup

If that's the case, then even the devs are sick of the Battlefield series.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Haha. The symbolism here is hard to miss. Battlefield has (literally) jumped the shark.
> 
> For those not familiar with that expression:
> 
> "Jumping the shark is an idiom created by Jon Hein that was used to describe the moment in the evolution of a television show when it begins a decline in quality, which is usually a particular scene, episode, or aspect of a show in which the writers use some type of "gimmick" in an attempt to keep viewers' interest."


Been thinking the same thing since the Megalodon buzz started....what an obvious slap in the face.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

&#8230;except DICE would never do that to their own franchise on which they are already trying to save face and, moreover, as you sort of infer to, the phrase does not refer to a shark itself jumping rather something else jumping over a shark, e.g. The Fonz on water skis in Happy Days from which it originates.

So good thought and certainly hilarious&#8230;but just a silly coincidence, I think.


----------



## lombardsoup

Looking at the reality: its _April_ and the game still has issues. That's not how you protect the public image of a franchise.


----------



## keikei

I'm not a biologist, but Megalodons did exist right? Props to DICE for pulling such an easter egg.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> &#8230;except DICE would never do that to their own franchise on which they are already trying to save face and, moreover, as you sort of infer to, the phrase does not refer to a shark itself jumping rather something else jumping over a shark, e.g. The Fonz on water skis in Happy Days from which it originates.
> 
> So good thought and certainly hilarious&#8230;but just a silly coincidence, I think.


I know but having someone in one of the bumper cars jump over the shark would have been just too obvious.

But what happens when you jump over the shark in a C4-powered hover boat or jet ski?!?!?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> &#8230;except DICE would never do that to their own franchise on which they are already trying to save face and, moreover, as you sort of infer to, the phrase does not refer to a shark itself jumping rather something else jumping over a shark, e.g. The Fonz on water skis in Happy Days from which it originates.
> 
> So good thought and certainly hilarious&#8230;but just a silly coincidence, I think.


They don't make them like this anymore:


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I know but having someone in one of the bumper cars jump over the shark would have been just too obvious.
> 
> But what happens when you jump over the shark in a C4-powered hover boat or jet ski?!?!?


"It's not Jumping the Shark.....if you never come down."
-Supernatural


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ...don't "give it away" - there's no need for that, make a sale thread.


Dude, I've been given so much, I just feel that someone out there needed it. And the guy who got it has a dual core pentium. The goal was to get someone who wants to play BF4, but can't because of his/her CPU to be able to play and that worked out well. Thanks for the advice tho!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Dude, I've been given so much, I just feel that someone out there needed it. And the guy who got it has a dual core pentium. The goal was to get someone who wants to play BF4, but can't because of his/her CPU to be able to play and that worked out well. Thanks for the advice tho!


noble of you - but still - make sure that if you do give it, it goes to someone that really needs it and doesn't want it for profit.


----------



## lombardsoup

People tend to take advantage of that kindness. It'll be on ebay or an equivalent as soon as he gets the chance.


----------



## Jodiuh

I'm fairly certain this guy is legit by the way he posted. It wasn't just an "Im in" post. It was a:

I haven't played since BF2, etc, etc.

space, space

more reasons and info that makes me sad that he can't bf4.









Yeah, he's gonna be ok now.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I'm fairly certain this guy is legit by the way he posted. It wasn't just an "Im in" post. It was a:
> 
> I haven't played since BF2, etc, etc.
> 
> space, space
> 
> more reasons and info that makes me sad that he can't bf4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he's gonna be ok now.


That beaming optimism MY EYES


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> People tend to take advantage of that kindness. It'll be on ebay or an equivalent as soon as he gets the chance.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I'm fairly certain this guy is legit by the way he posted. It wasn't just an "Im in" post. It was a:
> 
> I haven't played since BF2, etc, etc.
> 
> space, space
> 
> more reasons and info that makes me sad that he can't bf4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he's gonna be ok now.


pics or it didn't happen - that's what I would ask for


----------



## Jodiuh

lombardsoup:
With a rig name like that, you owe us pictures. I want to see a nuke going off in a spaghetti factory!


----------



## Ghost12

Such little faith in mankind.


----------



## Jodiuh

THANK YOU GHOST!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Such little faith in mankind.


Well, I lost faith in humanity many years ago. Never really acquired it back really. As many "faith in humanity" videos I watch on YouTube ANYTHING that goes on in my real life, just seems to negate that, all together.


----------



## Mr Nightman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Yell at your monitor?






lol


----------



## Ghost12

Interesting fact, there is currently more people watching goat simulator on twitch than bf4.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Well, I lost faith in humanity many years ago. Never really acquired it back really. As many "faith in humanity" videos I watch on YouTube ANYTHING that goes on in my real life, just seems to negate that, all together.


Yep I don't trust anyone 100%. PTB's got that divide and conquer game locked down tight these days....no matter who you are or where you are from.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Nightman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


BF3 was the first game that I actually smashed my Xbox controller.
Second game was Fifa 13.

Guess who both of those are made by









BF4 - I've just stopped playing as much as I would want to have been playing.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> lombardsoup:
> With a rig name like that, you owe us pictures. I want to see a nuke going off in a spaghetti factory!


You don't wanna go in there


----------



## EVILNOK

Another update on the kevinsimpson1942 battlelog today:


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yeah seen it - seems obvious it is about letters and finding things, rather than triggering, as I had initially thought...unlike JF who thought it was relating to that.
Shark = easter egg - not to do with the phantom.


----------



## Thoth420

Finally played a few rounds of Naval Strike 48 man tonight and it had like no netcode problems at all.








I did about how well I do in BF3.


----------



## Mr Nightman

oh yea snapped a pic of the best


----------



## Jodiuh

Wow.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## WildAce

I have around 50 or so BF4 videos up mostly SRAW kills on choppers but there are some others like trolling with C4 and flash bangs some EOD bot fun ect. for those interested

This is the latest one

SRAW/TOW Montage + A Mutiny at the End!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEL6tTmClqQ

Here are a few others.

Flight of the SUAV
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VNhNrL3Acg

Beyond Epic SRAW shot
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7OSK8DC8d4

Epic TOW shot
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tck4lobDaa8

SRAW BLitz 2, We Run This Town Tonight
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B33PerffntU

The One That Got Away
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6jE4vyUKcY

Scorpion
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xUzSI6Zzhw


----------



## Jodiuh

Delete me please! Thank you!


----------



## Jodiuh

Delete me please! Thank you!


----------



## Jodiuh

Delete me please! Thank you!


----------



## Jodiuh

Delete me please! Thank you!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WildAce*
> 
> I have around 50 or so BF4 videos up mostly SRAW kills on choppers but there are some others like trolling with C4 and flash bangs some EOD bot fun ect. for those interested
> 
> This is the latest one
> 
> SRAW/TOW Montage + A Mutiny at the End!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEL6tTmClqQ
> 
> Here are a few others.
> 
> Flight of the SUAV
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VNhNrL3Acg
> 
> Beyond Epic SRAW shot
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7OSK8DC8d4
> 
> Epic TOW shot
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tck4lobDaa8
> 
> SRAW BLitz 2, We Run This Town Tonight
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B33PerffntU
> 
> The One That Got Away
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6jE4vyUKcY
> 
> Scorpion
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xUzSI6Zzhw


Check my lil cousin getting this epic combeack on the heli:


----------



## nepas

Dude, Edit instead of multi posting.


----------



## WildAce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Blocked due to copyright in the first one?
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


its likely only blocked on mobile devices, it should work fine from a pc that happens to a lot of people.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Check my lil cousin getting this epic combeack on the heli:


nice one


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> Dude, Edit instead of multi posting.


Impossible with tapatalk, but I cleaned it as best as I could. Sorry!


----------



## EVILNOK

Someone found these letters on 1 of the ships:



These are the letters:
BEOASTRWFJNDLRAE

Here is the thread about it:

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/22amac/letters_found_under_breached_carrier_along_with/


----------



## WildAce

This shot was from about 20 minutes ago


----------



## Krusher33

Cool shark yo. I think I'd peed my pants if no one told me what was coming.

I haven't played to test the rubber banding issue I was having. Been hooked on Bioshock all week.


----------



## Aparition

Today was much better. Didn't notice any major rubber banding like I did the other day.

Got a few crazy sraw chopper kills myself.
Didn't have any recording going though, of course.
I even got a super lucky attack boat kill through some smoke right after it killed me. It was marvelous.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Someone found these letters on 1 of the ships:
> 
> 
> 
> These are the letters:
> BEOASTRWFJNDLRAE
> 
> Here is the thread about it:
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/22amac/letters_found_under_breached_carrier_along_with/


sweeet! +rep

PS. this was found by another member already on battlelog - no one said anything - I checked it myself - code doesn't work, but saw the "wings" and it was on the carrier.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Luv playing this in 1440p


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> sweeet! +rep
> 
> PS. this was found by another member already on battlelog - no one said anything - I checked it myself - code doesn't work, but saw the "wings" and it was on the carrier.


Yeah, I missed it when it was originally posted there as did quite a lot of people it looks like. I think the letters are scrambled. There are thousands of words it could be and the hint from the latest update from kevinsimpson1942 seems to indicate its something in plain view of everyone. His latest update says something like "But, to find truth, you must accept what is in front of you". Makes me think those letters are an anagram of some sort. I may be totally wrong but it seems really odd to just have those letters there for no reason.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/user/kevinsimpson1942


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Yeah, I missed it when it was originally posted there as did quite a lot of people it looks like. I think the letters are scrambled. There are thousands of words it could be and the hint from the latest update from kevinsimpson1942 seems to indicate its something in plain view of everyone. His latest update says something like "But, to find truth, you must accept what is in front of you". Makes me think those letters are an anagram of some sort. I may be totally wrong but it seems really odd to just have those letters there for no reason.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/user/kevinsimpson1942


could well be! People are over-thinking and I think that's a sign of us over thinking.

Man his current emblem is a little mental - it must be some sort of galaxy no?
Ie ours: Milkyway? Something to do with milk? I dunno haha


----------



## Krusher33

I only just started getting curious about the kevinsimpson thing. What is up with the link on his page? http://kevinsimpson1942.com/


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I only just started getting curious about the kevinsimpson thing. What is up with the link on his page? http://kevinsimpson1942.com/


That's what everyone is trying to figure out. Supposedly hidden clues. i.e. the symbol on that post it note is I think the symbol for Scorpio, other hidden things there too.


----------



## Jodiuh

Can someone help me understand what is going on @ about 28 seconds. I thought I was shooting at a bad guy?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DchgsTlvoL8&feature=youtu.be

Am I missing something?

Thanks!


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Can someone help me understand what is going on @ about 28 seconds. I thought I was shooting at a bad guy?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DchgsTlvoL8&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Am I missing something?
> 
> Thanks!


I don't see any UI on your screen.
So don't nameplates get disabled when you use that command?

So you're shooting at your teammate? He has a american flag on his back, what faction did you play on?


----------



## mr1hm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> I don't see any UI on your screen.
> So don't nameplates get disabled when you use that command?
> 
> So you're shooting at your teammate? He has a american flag on his back, what faction did you play on?


it was a teammate. you can hear the "we lost objective echo," announcement @ 0:39


----------



## Jodiuh

Yeah, I don't know what's going on, but the game was bothersome enough for me that I just packed up my BenQ XL2420TE. For whatever reason the washed out colors when using light boost was so distracting that I didn't wanna play anymore. You guys are going to see my entire PC parted out soon I think.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Can someone help me understand what is going on @ about 28 seconds. I thought I was shooting at a bad guy?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DchgsTlvoL8&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Am I missing something?
> 
> Thanks!


I had this same bug happen after a revive a time or 2. Hitting escape then enter had everything back to normal.


----------



## Jodiuh

Ok thanks. I just have no interest right now. Maybe I should go back to my triple IPS 60hz screen for nvidia surround? I wouldn't have to deal with that tn anymore.

I'm not competitive @ all, so I don't think I would care...

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## keikei

A few members were able to get the easter egg. She's a big lass. Heres the sequence of events.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Krazee

That thing is huge. I was not paying attention and boom we got 10 people and saw this thing.


----------



## Sadmoto

That was for sure fun to see, I was the chopper flying all the way in the back trying to get a good view.


----------



## dpoverlord

So I started playing again... This time on my Note 3 cell phablet in Commander mode. Took a really long break since I just could not deal with how I felt how broken the game was.

It was fun, especially after playing titanfall 24/7 since beginning of March. Has anyone played in commander mode?

It does not work that well when you want to choose your own server utilizing the "battlelog" app, but at XDA helped rooting the phone then installing the commander app(about 1.2gb) only catch is you can't choose your server.

So far I feel commander is great if the team is "Open" to utilizing him. In one game, I was directing 3 squads into 2 locations full of tanks and rooftop snipers. Sent in an EMP, proxy and a cruise missile. Took them out as the squads captured the area. Was tons of fun due to how you can have them stop where they are going (lol if they want to) since the enemy is coming around the corner. On the other hand in the next game no one really cared for promotions, or help and it just felt like senseless clicking buttons.

How have you guys found it? To me it feels like the game is better played with friends and on my phone it feels perfect. However, on the other hand it's still broken I the fact that they have not gotten it worked right and it's 6 months later.

Curious to hear what you guys say, was a proper change of pace from Titanfall, but to me it's still frustrating that there these bugs.


----------



## Jodiuh

Well that was helpful of you.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So I started playing again... This time on my Note 3 cell phablet in Commander mode. Took a really long break since I just could not deal with how I felt how broken the game was.
> 
> It was fun, especially after playing titanfall 24/7 since beginning of March. Has anyone played in commander mode?
> 
> It does not work that well when you want to choose your own server utilizing the "battlelog" app, but at XDA helped rooting the phone then installing the commander app(about 1.2gb) only catch is you can't choose your server.
> 
> So far I feel commander is great if the team is "Open" to utilizing him. In one game, I was directing 3 squads into 2 locations full of tanks and rooftop snipers. Sent in an EMP, proxy and a cruise missile. Took them out as the squads captured the area. Was tons of fun due to how you can have them stop where they are going (lol if they want to) since the enemy is coming around the corner. On the other hand in the next game no one really cared for promotions, or help and it just felt like senseless clicking buttons.
> 
> How have you guys found it? To me it feels like the game is better played with friends and on my phone it feels perfect. However, on the other hand it's still broken I the fact that they have not gotten it worked right and it's 6 months later.
> 
> Curious to hear what you guys say, was a proper change of pace from Titanfall, but to me it's still frustrating that there these bugs.


I haven't played commander, but I typically try to follow the commander's lead unless the commander is clearly useless or the team sucks and is oblivious. I think the team should vote to have a commander, so there is some buy in, and it's best I think when the commander is actively engaged via the team message board--and tells the team where to push forward, to retreat, where he/she is dropping supplies, etc. Like you I think it's a good concept but not quite there. But with a good team and good commander, you can dominate.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So I started playing again... This time on my Note 3 cell phablet in Commander mode. Took a really long break since I just could not deal with how I felt how broken the game was. ...
> ...Curious to hear what you guys say, was a proper change of pace from Titanfall, but to me it's still frustrating that there these bugs.


I tried it a bit at the begining but to be honest, no one followed the orders given to them (maybe a bigger 'followed order' point bonus would help?) and I was really unable to do anything useful except spam the bases (in conquest) with drones!


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> I tried it a bit at the begining but to be honest, no one followed the orders given to them (maybe a bigger 'followed order' point bonus would help?) and I was really unable to do anything useful except spam the bases (in conquest) with drones!


that's a good call--increase the award and i think peeps will get more into it.


----------



## EVILNOK

The passcode has been discovered:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



EPIC DREAM WORLDS





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/22c237/passcode_has_been_found_by_tammovic/


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> I haven't played commander, but I typically try to follow the commander's lead unless the commander is clearly useless or the team sucks and is oblivious. I think the team should vote to have a commander, so there is some buy in, and it's best I think when the commander is actively engaged via the team message board--and tells the team where to push forward, to retreat, where he/she is dropping supplies, etc. Like you I think it's a good concept but not quite there. But with a good team and good commander, you can dominate.


I agree communication is key. The problem is, on a phablet (it's fun) you can't type in team chat so everything has to be voice. My gut tells me that in most pubs people just are oblivious and won't listen to their squad leader, let alone the commander.

When the team does do its very very easy to win games. The commander is extremely powerful. Rapid deploys, squad promotions(these two happen fast) I don't know the math off hand but I'd be willing to bet when a commander chooses a squad to hit a "high value target" and it's execute he gets a plethora of upgrades.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> I tried it a bit at the begining but to be honest, no one followed the orders given to them (maybe a bigger 'followed order' point bonus would help?) and I was really unable to do anything useful except spam the bases (in conquest) with drones!


Yeah I know on my end I am not going to pay money for the new expansion pack so on this mode a part of me just wants to play with a team vs team.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> The passcode has been discovered:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> EPIC DREAM WORLDS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/22c237/passcode_has_been_found_by_tammovic/


yaaaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## Krazee

Yahoo!!


----------



## EVILNOK

I'll try to finish it later tonight. I got the annoying part out of the way


----------



## Totally Dubbed

That was quick!
#
You know what to do:
Operation metro/locker and then pistol only server.
EASSSYYYY


----------



## hotwheels1997

My megalodon video . Sorry for spamming here, I hope it's not a problem












(name on thumbnail = if you know what i mean







)


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That was quick!
> #
> You know what to do:
> Operation metro/locker and then pistol only server.
> EASSSYYYY


Yeah. 2 rounds of air superiority. This 1 seems too easy. There are quite a few people that already have it unlocked. Like you said, pistol only server and metro or locker and its done. As much work went in to figuring it out I wish it was a little more challenging.


----------



## keikei

^I think the PC delay was due to adding in the megalodon as well.







Nice vid. DICE has to top it now. Wonder what they will do for the next one?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> ^I think the PC delay was due to adding in the megalodon as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice vid. DICE has to top it now. Wonder what they will do for the next one?


Fix the netcode?
Oh no wait....that's an easter egg that went 404.
hahahaha


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Fix the netcode?
> Oh no wait....that's an easter egg that went 404.
> hahahaha


They want to fix it, Microsoft has limitations though. Until they get removed,they'll never improve the netcode,because with the current tickrate of 10,the game is almost exceeding the traffic limits set by Microsoft.It's not them being silly,they can't just cut off Xbox platform entirely so the PC elitists can enjoy good tickrate.
The only "possible" fix would be to increase the tickrate on PC ,but then other platforms will complain and things will never be settled.


Spoiler: Facebook memes are super funny sometimes :D


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> They want to fix it, Microsoft has limitations though. Until they get removed,they'll never improve the netcode,because with the current tickrate of 10,the game is almost exceeding the traffic limits set by Microsoft.It's not them being silly,they can't just cut off Xbox platform entirely so the PC elitists can enjoy good tickrate.
> The only "possible" fix would be to increase the tickrate on PC ,but then other platforms will complain and things will never be settled.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Facebook memes are super funny sometimes :D


Its not just Microsoft though. They have the same contract with Sony.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Its not just Microsoft though. They have the same contract with Sony.


just played air superiority - biggest crap I've ever played lol.
6-20 - people jet ramming, jumping out of jets - JUST TAKE THE DEATH!

Right - time to use the fantan on parcel storm - watch 40-2 come...


----------



## 7stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Its not just Microsoft though. They have the same contract with Sony.


but to me it's not a problem at all...
they could do it for some PC servers only and state that specific server has this feature (into battlelog server browser)...
i don't see any problem to do this, unless they don't wanna do it


----------



## Totally Dubbed

annnd you've always got cheaters....
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/452875393780813952/177435049/


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> just played air superiority - biggest crap I've ever played lol.
> 6-20 - people jet ramming, jumping out of jets - JUST TAKE THE DEATH!
> 
> Right - time to use the fantan on parcel storm - watch 40-2 come...


Well to be fair when you have 20+ people flying jets that closely you're bound to have some accidents. I flew into at least 3 people in 1 round just because we were all chasing in close proximity. The server I played on you couldn't eject. It would say "eject seat malfunction" or something similar. I'm guessing after a certain % damage is done it doesn't let you eject or something.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> annnd you've always got cheaters....
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/452875393780813952/177435049/


What does air superiority cheating look like?
900 aa missiles flying everywhere?
Or just boring invulnerable?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> What does air superiority cheating look like?
> 900 aa missiles flying everywhere?
> Or just boring invulnerable?


There is no AA in air superiority. Or anything else. Just jets or attack choppers depending on the map. I think he was just linking a regular conquest match or something.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> What does air superiority cheating look like?
> 900 aa missiles flying everywhere?
> Or just boring invulnerable?


invulnerable seems like what was this guy's hack - I don't play that gamemode to know enough of other hacks and cheats - it's a horrible game mode for me lol.
Hated it, since its inclusion in 1943


----------



## hyp36rmax

Ha! IN for the Megalodon!


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7stars*
> 
> but to me it's not a problem at all...
> they could do it for some PC servers only and state that specific server has this feature (into battlelog server browser)...
> i don't see any problem to do this, unless they don't wanna do it


wut?

all PC servers are by the community,they are not EADICE owned servers...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Phantom Trainee assignment unlocked, complete.
Here's a guide on how to - with me unlocking it then an overview of the camo itself







!


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Phantom Trainee assignment unlocked, complete.
> Here's a guide on how to - with me unlocking it then an overview of the camo itself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeNxHAJTr2E


thank you sir, going to work on this tonight. i'm the world's crappiest jet pilot so 20 kills will be slow going for me. rest of the assignment will be fun.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

So I took a 2 week break from BF4. The game was just too infuriating.

Yesterday, however, I hopped onto TS with a couple of my buddies and we played a few games. It seemed to really improve my playing.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/452792466841508736/514754486/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/452801346711559040/514754486/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/452858859783365184/514754486/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/452831467091350912/514754486/ (this match made people rage)

Was also playing alongside a member from the Bravado clan which is South Africa's top clan. Really great team player and we worked really well together. Really hoping I can get back into the competitive side of things.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> thank you sir, going to work on this tonight. i'm the world's crappiest jet pilot so 20 kills will be slow going for me. rest of the assignment will be fun.


yeah 20 kills was annoying for me too in a jet.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> yeah 20 kills was annoying for me too in a jet.


Goldmud or Lancang in the attack jet and take out attack boats and tanks.

That'll be the easiest way for people who aren't that great at flying.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Goldmud or Lancang in the attack jet and take out attack boats and tanks.
> 
> That'll be the easiest way for people who aren't that great at flying.


yeah the problem I found it that (I tried doing that) - was the vehicle respawn time and people waiting for the jet to spawn.

So air superiority worked better - despite me dying quite a bit.


----------



## daguardian

Just made 49 48 kills with a shotgun in one round and no ribbons..............

I hate shottys, just used to get the Phantom assignment -but it doesn't count?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Just made 49 48 kills with a shotgun in one round and no ribbons..............
> 
> I hate shottys, just used to get the Phantom assignment -but it doesn't count?


Probably not lol.
You need to use the SHOTGUN not the "pistol" 2nd weapon the shotty.


----------



## daguardian

I was using a shotgun, don't understand what you are saying?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> I was using a shotgun, don't understand what you are saying?


ah well - seems u were using the shotty
No idea.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> I was using a shotgun, don't understand what you are saying?


I think he was referring to the shorty and not a full blown shotgun.

I've had shotgun ribbon issues since SA rolled out.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I think he was referring to the shorty and not a full blown shotgun.
> 
> I've had shotgun ribbon issues since SA rolled out.


Yeah must be bugged, damn what a waste of time round was lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Yeah must be bugged, damn what a waste of time round was lol


no problem for me with over 48kills in one round with the DAO


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Goldmud or Lancang in the attack jet and take out attack boats and tanks.
> 
> That'll be the easiest way for people who aren't that great at flying.


If you aren't great at flying right now air superiority would probably be better. All the other people that can't fly are in there trying to do the assignment too and there is no AA to deal with, no waiting on jet respawns, etc. like there would be on normal maps. I'm decent at flying and it only took me 2 rounds to get my 20 kills that way. Also a little tip if you aren't the best pilot. On air superiority you will either start on a team that has the J-20 or the F35. The J-20 is a harder to get kills with imo so switch teams to get the F-35. Its much easier to handle and get the kills.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> If you aren't great at flying right now air superiority would probably be better. All the other people that can't fly are in there trying to do the assignment too and there is no AA to deal with, no waiting on jet respawns, etc. like there would be on normal maps. I'm decent at flying and it only took me 2 rounds to get my 20 kills that way. Also a little tip if you aren't the best pilot. On air superiority you will either start on a team that has the J-20 or the F35. The J-20 is a harder to get kills with imo so switch teams to get the F-35. Its much easier to handle and get the kills.


Thing is, like TD said, a lot of ramming happens in Air Superiority.

For the guys that aren't so great at handling a jet, shooting down stationary vehicles such as tanks and attack boats is a lot easier. Of course, the AA would be a problem, but shoot for that too.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Thing is, like TD said, a lot of ramming happens in Air Superiority.
> 
> For the guys that aren't so great at handling a jet, shooting down stationary vehicles such as tanks and attack boats is a lot easier. Of course, the AA would be a problem, but shoot for that too.


Whatever works for you.







It just seems like it would take longer on a normal server dealing with stingers, mobile AA, waiting on the respawn and fighting other players for the jets since each team only get 2 and all that but to each his own. Also, if you are ever in need of a laugh check this page out. All the hackers go here to cry after they get banned:

https://www.facebook.com/FairFightAntiCheat


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Jut an FYI - we all know BF4 is broken...but wasn't expecting this, at least not in SP:


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Jut an FYI - we all know BF4 is broken...but wasn't expecting this, at least not in SP:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Its done similar things to me as well in sp . Like when kovic climbs up the ladder on the carrier after moving debris and I just get plain stuck . And ai not moving up with me as well LooooL


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Its done similar things to me as well in sp . Like when kovic climbs up the ladder on the carrier after moving debris and I just get plain stuck . And ai not moving up with me as well LooooL


it's ridiculous....!









Got my dogtag though:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/TotallydubbedHD/stats/177435049/pc/

"key to happiness" I think


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Its done similar things to me as well in sp . Like when kovic climbs up the ladder on the carrier after moving debris and I just get plain stuck . And ai not moving up with me as well LooooL


Funniest for me was when I was on one of the last missions and I was climbing up the ladder after that guy died on the deck of the ship (I forgot his name but you had to take a flash drive or hard drive from him). I didn't know that Irish was going to climb up first so I started climbing and he went through me and it shot me into the ocean,




It's this exact part except I shot to the right instead of up.


----------



## Hefner

Quit buying this game. As long as they make a lot of money and get away with it they will continue releasing unfinished/broken games. EA is not the problem, we are the problem.


----------



## EVILNOK

I had this happen last night:


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Funniest for me was when I was on one of the last missions and I was climbing up the ladder after that guy died on the deck of the ship (I forgot his name but you had to take a flash drive or hard drive from him). I didn't know that Irish was going to climb up first so I started climbing and he went through me and it shot me into the ocean,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's this exact part except I shot to the right instead of up.


ah yes I remember this!
I had that too - If you also climb the ladder really quick - you get knocked down and insta-death killed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I had this happen last night:


hahahahahahah!
Human megladon? hahaha


----------



## CaptainIcy

Just had the game of my life. I was stuck on a kinda bad team getting mauled over and over by the other team. We finally went to Paracel Storm and apparently people had started learning by then. I spammed chat with DO THIS, DO THAT, GO HERE, HOLD THAT
It was all the same people, too. Barely anyone had left since the first game I played on the server.

... And we won. Final tickets were 7-0.
So fun.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> Quit buying this game. As long as they make a lot of money and get away with it they will continue releasing unfinished/broken games. EA is not the problem, we are the problem.


I always lol at these these dramatic statements (no offense). for casual gamers like me, the bugs are an infrequent, slight annoyance. we would hardly call the game "broken" or "unfinished". am I glad i payed $80 bucks (bf4+premium) for 150 hours of entertainment (SO FAR)? totally. All in all, I think the game is pretty awesome, looks pretty good, and has a big online community. now if I was a competitive gamer i'm sure I would be wishing i hadn't spent $80...the netcode, etc. but, if i was THATannoyed, I would have moved on by now, and i would have stopped trying to make the game something it's not. it's quite possible that EA is targeting the game to people like me. i'm sure I'll get a couple hundred more hours of entertainment out of it. hard to find 300-400 hours of entertainment for $80 bucks.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> I always lol at these these dramatic statements (no offense). for casual gamers like me, the bugs are an infrequent, slight annoyance. we would hardly call the game "broken" or "unfinished". am I glad i payed $80 bucks (bf4+premium) for 150 hours of entertainment (SO FAR)? totally. All in all, I think the game is pretty awesome, looks pretty good, and has a big online community. now if I was a competitive gamer i'm sure I would be wishing i hadn't spent $80...the netcode, etc. but, if i was THATannoyed, I would have moved on by now, and i would have stopped trying to make the game something it's not. it's quite possible that EA is targeting the game to people like me. i'm sure I'll get a couple hundred more hours of entertainment out of it. hard to find 300-400 hours of entertainment for $80 bucks.


this is exactly the problem he was referring to.
any gamer should have a problem with a game being released unfinished. a game full of bugs is unfinished.


----------



## sinnedone

Some people have enough money where 100 dollars isn't a big deal I guess.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> this is exactly the problem he was referring to.
> any gamer should have a problem with a game being released unfinished. a game full of bugs is unfinished.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Some people have enough money where 100 dollars isn't a big deal I guess.


i think the problem is that people keep buying games from a company in which they dislike the work product. the definition of insanity is to doing the same over and over again and expect different results. all i'm saying is that at least for me, and im guessing a lot of casual gamers out there, the bugs are tolerable ... not beloved, or appreciated... but tolerable, and haven't ruined our general enjoyment of the game. i know that's an unpopular statement, and we are all supposed to hate the game we spend hundreds of hours playing....


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> i think the problem is that people keep buying games from a company in which they dislike the work product. the definition of insanity is to doing the same over and over again and expect different results. all i'm saying is that at least for me, and im guessing a lot of casual gamers out there, the bugs are tolerable ... not beloved, or appreciated... but tolerable, and haven't ruined our general enjoyment of the game. i know that's an unpopular statement, and we are all supposed to hate the game we spend hundreds of hours playing....


Actually:
I bought the game based on some (now-bias) reviews. I also bought it based on previous BF experience and because I like the franchise and what DICE once used to be. A proper developer based company. Not a money bought-out company.

I was speaking the other day with my cousin about BC2 Vietnam and how much of a blast we had in that - so many fun moments - we couldn't stop laughing.
You might say: "Why not stop playing then" - because BF4 is the only game I can really say is a "complete" shooter. By that I mean gameplay wise - not netcode or anything like that. If I were to take the netcode and whatnot issues - it should be classified as a console arcade port.
And in all honesty - that's the underlining problem of BF4 on PC's - it's a console port, whereas before it never was.

We didn't know that MS or Sony limited the bandwidth for games like BF - ie their tick rates etc. And now we know. With that knowledge, it's easy to put together the puzzle. Due to consoles, PC master race gets affected. It has put a lot of people off on PC and thus people like myself will think very very hard, before buying another EA game.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Actually:
> I bought the game based on some (now-bias) reviews. I also bought it based on previous BF experience and because I like the franchise and what DICE once used to be. A proper developer based company. Not a money bought-out company.
> 
> I was speaking the other day with my cousin about BC2 Vietnam and how much of a blast we had in that - so many fun moments - we couldn't stop laughing.
> You might say: "Why not stop playing then" - because BF4 is the only game I can really say is a "complete" shooter. By that I mean gameplay wise - not netcode or anything like that. If I were to take the netcode and whatnot issues - it should be classified as a console arcade port.
> And in all honesty - that's the underlining problem of BF4 on PC's - it's a console port, whereas before it never was.
> 
> We didn't know that MS or Sony limited the bandwidth for games like BF - ie their tick rates etc. And now we know. With that knowledge, it's easy to put together the puzzle. Due to consoles, PC master race gets affected. It has put a lot of people off on PC and thus people like myself will think very very hard, before buying another EA game.


i hear you bro. i just gets old to hear people b&m, yet continue to play it hours a day. it's hard for me to believe that most of these people wouldn't have bought bf4, even if they knew about the issues. like i said, i'm a casual gamer. i'm not obsessed with my stats, and i can get over getting shot by some dude after i empty a clip in his cheek--as long as it was infrequent. again, i'm just saying that despite the flaws, i still enjoy playing the game and find it entertaining. and truthfully, i would buy it again. whether they admit it or not, i think there are lots of others in this camp, too. let's see when bf5 comes out.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Hearing the complaints is why I only search for low ping servers which I tend to have no issues on. Once to ping rate reaches above 100 I start to notice small bugs.


----------



## Aparition

Anyone experience problems interacting with their guns? I don't mean shooting, but using attachments or aiming down sight?
While mashing movement keys, strafing, sprinting I suddenly won't be able to interact with my gun. I can still shoot but can't do anything else. Switching to pistol then back to rifle fixes it, but I found it happening in NS.


----------



## DarthBaggins

That's odd, I switched to just using my Onza( once I figured out where I needed the dead spot on the thumb sticks) now but have no issues interacting with my weapons while AIDS and moving


----------



## RexKobra

So, anyone seeing performance improvements with the new drivers nvidia released today? Apparently these drivers are big news and supposed to help nvidia compete with Mantle. Im gonna install them tonight and see what happens.


----------



## Torvi

"compete with mantle" i so lold


----------



## Cy5Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> So, anyone seeing performance improvements with the new drivers nvidia released today? Apparently these drivers are big news and supposed to help nvidia compete with Mantle. Im gonna install them tonight and see what happens.


Just played all the new Carrier Assault maps in BF4 64p server and I can definitely confirm this driver are working pretty nice on the gtx 600 series, playing on ultra and 4xmsaa I was averaging 90 - 100+ when with previous drivers it was 75 - 85 on those maps, I'm running SLI 660. I did see more CPU usage in all 4 core and the cards were running hotter than usual, the top card used to hover around 76c and it reached 80c after 45mins and that right there worries me a little..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Guys on Nvidia - please check my post out:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1479451/various-geforce-337-50-wonder-driver-beta-release/360#post_22072114

Some performance gains to be had - Nvidia have a new driver out


----------



## xboxshqip

to bad i returned bf4 long time ago
however Batman Arkham Origins from 47 went to 60fps all ultra 2x aa 1080p with the new driver so it looks like big deal for the games of 2013 fall
but not for the older ones perhaps in FC3 didn't change sh... for me still 37 fps 1080p ultra


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Funniest for me was when I was on one of the last missions and I was climbing up the ladder after that guy died on the deck of the ship (I forgot his name but you had to take a flash drive or hard drive from him). I didn't know that Irish was going to climb up first so I started climbing and he went through me and it shot me into the ocean,


Yep same thing happend to me; ended up in the drink and it also saved the checkpoint right at that point so upon reloading I started in the air and fell to my death on the ship. Managed to _just_ survive the fall once somehow but I was in a separate cell from my squad so was just stuck. Had to redo the whole damn mission.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Guys on Nvidia - please check my post out:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1479451/various-geforce-337-50-wonder-driver-beta-release/360#post_22072114
> 
> Some performance gains to be had - Nvidia have a new driver out


Even for 600 series?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yep same thing happend to me; ended up in the drink and it also saved the checkpoint right at that point so upon reloading I started in the air and fell to my death on the ship. Managed to _just_ survive the fall once somehow but I was in a separate cell from my squad so was just stuck. Had to redo the whole damn mission.
> Even for 600 series?


Please click the link


----------



## wrigleyvillain

All right thanks. The difference on min fps there is pretty noteworthy and nice. I wonder how much, if any, of the improvement you are seeing is due to better crossfire performance...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> All right thanks. The difference on min fps there is pretty noteworthy and nice. I wonder how much, if any, of the improvement you are seeing is due to better crossfire performance...


crossfire?
You mean SLI lol

I'm testing HT vs HT OFF right now


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Anyone experience problems interacting with their guns? I don't mean shooting, but using attachments or aiming down sight?
> While mashing movement keys, strafing, sprinting I suddenly won't be able to interact with my gun. I can still shoot but can't do anything else. Switching to pistol then back to rifle fixes it, but I found it happening in NS.


Before the last patch, I had a constant problem with my bipod refusing to extend after someone would revive me and this was _every_ time I got revived. Now, it still happens once in a great while but not all the time like before.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You mean SLI lol


Oopsies


----------



## Hefner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> I always lol at these these dramatic statements (no offense). for casual gamers like me, the bugs are an infrequent, slight annoyance. we would hardly call the game "broken" or "unfinished". am I glad i payed $80 bucks (bf4+premium) for 150 hours of entertainment (SO FAR)? totally. All in all, I think the game is pretty awesome, looks pretty good, and has a big online community. now if I was a competitive gamer i'm sure I would be wishing i hadn't spent $80...the netcode, etc. but, if i was THATannoyed, I would have moved on by now, and i would have stopped trying to make the game something it's not. it's quite possible that EA is targeting the game to people like me. i'm sure I'll get a couple hundred more hours of entertainment out of it. hard to find 300-400 hours of entertainment for $80 bucks.


What if this becomes market standard? These are commercial companies and their only goal is to earn as much money as possible. And there is NOTHING wrong with that. But why would they invest a lot of money in developing a proper game if a cheap knockoff makes them the same amount of money(if not more)? We as consumers are responsible to remain critical minded so the market remains focused on quality.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Guys on Nvidia - please check my post out:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1479451/various-geforce-337-50-wonder-driver-beta-release/360#post_22072114
> 
> Some performance gains to be had - Nvidia have a new driver out


Quote:


> Results:
> 335.23 drivers:
> 2014-04-07 15:47:26 - bf4
> Frames: 5506 - Time: 52260ms - *Avg: 105.358 - Min: 60 - Max: 181*
> 
> 337.50 drivers:
> 2014-04-07 15:34:50 - bf4
> Frames: 6809 - Time: 56207ms - *Avg: 121.141 - Min: 77 - Max: 184*


That's actually pretty impressive as far as the min FPS increase goes! That is almost 29% more MIN FPS. That is a big deal IMHO.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

It is. Especially because minimum is really the most important number in terms of playability and overall experience.

I will be testing myself too.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> That's actually pretty impressive as far as the min FPS increase goes! That is almost 29% more MIN FPS. That is a big deal IMHO.


LOADS more data incoming for you brother - hold tight- composing the data now in excel


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> What if this becomes market standard? These are commercial companies and their only goal is to earn as much money as possible. And there is NOTHING wrong with that. But why would they invest a lot of money in developing a proper game if a cheap knockoff makes them the same amount of money(if not more)? We as consumers are responsible to remain critical minded so the market remains focused on quality.


i could keep saying the same thing over and over again...but it wouldn't make a difference.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

New Nvidia 337.50 Drivers - Battlefield 4 Benchmarks - HT ON vs HT OFF:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1480050/new-nvidia-337-50-drivers-battlefield-4-benchmarks-ht-on-vs-ht-off/

Check it out boys!


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> New Nvidia 337.50 Drivers - Battlefield 4 Benchmarks - HT ON vs HT OFF:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1480050/new-nvidia-337-50-drivers-battlefield-4-benchmarks-ht-on-vs-ht-off/
> 
> Check it out boys!


How do you turn it on and off?!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> How do you turn it on and off?!


if you got an i7 (or i3? lol) go to the bios and under CPU controls - disable hyper-threading.

Leave it ON though - for testing purposes you can give it a whirl


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> How do you turn it on and off?!
> 
> 
> 
> if you got an i7 (or i3? lol) go to the bios and under CPU controls - disable hyper-threading.
> 
> Leave it ON though - for testing purposes you can give it a whirl
Click to expand...

Oh. For some reason I thought it was an option in game or thru origin.

I always leave HT on. For benchmarking or anything else, especially because I do a lot of video editing.


----------



## castl3bravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> What if this becomes market standard? These are commercial companies and their only goal is to earn as much money as possible. And there is NOTHING wrong with that. But why would they invest a lot of money in developing a proper game if a cheap knockoff makes them the same amount of money(if not more)? We as consumers are responsible to remain critical minded so the market remains focused on quality.


There is no spoon


----------



## Stuuut

I still think that T-Rex easter egg isn't the final one or maybe i'm just wishing to see a T-Rex walk around the map....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> I still think that T-Rex easter egg isn't the final one *or maybe i'm just wishing to see a T-Rex walk around the map....*


And if I found one running about the map .... and I was in a tank or sumthin I would just have to put a round or two in it and drop that sucker ....... boorah


----------



## EliteReplay




----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*


New Nvidia driver beats that lol


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> New Nvidia driver beats that lol


i dont think so. we need to way for official benchmarks between new drivers and AMD GPU


----------



## RexKobra

Last night, some cocky kids awake the Kobra! Lol, this was a fun match. I've never received that many skill points in one match.


----------



## Aparition

When you activate Hyperthreading you should probably run this Core Parking utility.
http://www.coderbag.com/Programming-C/Disable-CPU-Core-Parking-Utility

I "unparked" my cores through Windows, but when I ran the utility I still found parked cores.
In game what this looked like is constantly minor fluctuations in FPS, stuttering when flying, and occasional lag spikes.
After running the utility I am always now at a constant 70 FPS with absolutely no fluctuations in CPU usage


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i dont think so. we need to way for official benchmarks between new drivers and AMD GPU


you ought to look it up








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> When you activate Hyperthreading you should probably run this Core Parking utility.
> http://www.coderbag.com/Programming-C/Disable-CPU-Core-Parking-Utility
> 
> I "unparked" my cores through Windows, but when I ran the utility I still found parked cores.
> In game what this looked like is constantly minor fluctuations in FPS, stuttering when flying, and occasional lag spikes.
> After running the utility I am always now at a constant 70 FPS with absolutely no fluctuations in CPU usage


old news bro


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> you ought to look it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old news bro


Old news indeed! But even I thought I had done everything correctly... to find out I had parked cores lurking in the shadows... stealing my FPS.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Old news indeed! But even I thought I had done everything correctly... to find out I had parked cores lurking in the shadows... stealing my FPS.


like batman?
Because , I'm batman.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> like batman?
> Because , I'm batman.


You must feel frail. Batman is 75 years old!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> You must feel frail. Batman is 75 years old!


It was a lie, it always was a lie.
Batman is young. I'm batman (me at a uni club with a batman outfit







)


----------



## Aparition




----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*


hahaha YES









In BF news:
02/04/2014 16:49
Battlefield 4 Naval Strike will be available on April 15 for all non-Premium members. We want to give all Premium members their two-week early access regardless of what platform they play on. Thanks for your patience and we'll see you on the Battlefield.

08/04/2014 07:39 , edited 08/04/2014 07:42 by Vincent0K
R31 Server Update Notes
-General stability improvements

ANNOUNCEMENTS:
- A silent update for the Battlelog mobile app will follow later today or tomorrow, bringing support for e.g. Loadout Presets in the mobile app. Stay tuned for the mobile changelog.

FEATURES & IMPROVEMENTS:
- Loadout Presets: Create your very own Kit and Vehicle presets in Loadout, and quickly apply a previously created Preset.
- Platoons 1.1: we have now released the first big update to Platoon, including features such as:
-- Be able to see where your Platoon members are playing in the new servers tab
-- You can now increase the member cap to 150 by reaching rank 5 and 200 by reaching rank 10
-- Automatically subscribe to all Platoon wall posts and comments, so you won't miss a thing
-- Once rented servers become available, Platoon leaders can choose to promote their servers for their Platoon
-- More information is now shown for each Platoon member on the Members page
-- A lot of smaller improvements and fixes
- The Leaderboards tile on Home now shows your best or favorited leaderboard
- New styling for the Premium tile on Home
- Better support for Carrier Assault in Live Scoreboard
- The "Personal Details" privacy setting now also controls for whom the "Playing" box on your profile page is shown
- UTC indicator now added to the time selector in Settings

FIXES:
- Fixed an issue where some Mission Dog Tags didn't unlock after meeting the requirement (to trigger the unlock, please play the specific Mission once again)
- Soldiers that have reached max rank now has the experience progress bar and score more correctly displayed
- Items that are unlocked with Kit Shortcuts are no longer suggested in Suggestions
- Items that are unlocked with Kit Shortcuts now show up more correctly on the Unlocks pages
- Fixed an issue where Service Stars wasn't shown for items that had been unlocked with Kit Shortcuts
- Better fix for the duplicated UCAV in Stats -> Vehicles, so the kills are not counted twice
- Fixes for for some unlock criteria and expansion pack icons showing incorrectly in Loadout
- The newly added Soldier Portraits are now shown in opened Battlepacks
- Unlock criteria are now shown correctly on the Unlocks -> Weapons page
- Fixed an issue with the Battlelog Plugin, which didn't always made the plugin auto-update
- Fixed an issue where upcoming Rank Battlepacks had incorrect progress bars on the Battlepacks page
- Fixed an issue in Battle Reports, where the correct ribbons weren't always shown in Awards & Unlocks
- Various tweaks for Battle Reports to better support longer and localized texts
- Fixed an issue in the Medal of Honor Warfighter section where some images, like ribbons, didn't display
- Fixed an issue in the Medal of Honor Warfighter section, where some page tabs for Xbox 360 soldiers didn't work correctly
- Various minor fixes and tweaks


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Last night, some cocky kids awake the Kobra! Lol, this was a fun match. I've never received that many skill points in one match.


Yeah, well, I would have joined on you a few times lately but you're always playing that vehicleless Domination crap.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yeah, well, I would have joined on you a few times lately but you're always playing that vehicleless Domination crap.


Lol, I have almost 80 stars in conquest so I've grown bored with it. I only recently started playing conquest again with the new Naval Strike DLC.

Domination is fun though, especially with a great squad.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah I'm sure it is but I'm just not as good at inf-only play.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yeah I'm sure it is but I'm just not as good at inf-only play.


OK, I'll be on tonight. We will play conquest and rip it up. I'm a crack shot with the SRAW.


----------



## Krazee

I played Conquest with RexRobra and Keikei in the past few days. Twas fun


----------



## Totally Dubbed

If some of you weren't aware of the new Nvidia drivers and/or my thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1480050/new-nvidia-337-50-drivers-battlefield-4-benchmarks-ht-on-vs-ht-off

Makes a heck of a difference for me right now - just launched NS and it's been super silky.
That said, did experience server lag, rubberbanding and the bandwagon of glitches with BF4 - but driver side - it's beautiful

*Percentage Changes:*
_Avg (Average) FPS:_
New vs OLD HT ON: *+14.45%*
New vs OLD HT OFF: *+7.85%*



_Min FPS:_
New vs OLD HT ON: *+24.60%*
New vs OLD HT OFF: *+8.68%*



_Max FPS:_
New vs OLD HT ON: *+6.22%*
New vs OLD HT OFF: *+1.79%*


----------



## Torvi

so as i can see, mostly i3 and i7 users will benefit from this new driver? kind of sad that i5's dont have HT :/


----------



## 66racer

Yeah I always used HT on my i7 and got about a 10fps increase on the average fps... posted this in the 770 club...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Interesting, the 337.50 driver really did seem to boost performance in bf4, only thing is the game also has received updates since my last logs but here is my comparison...
> 
> *337.50 DM bf4 ultra no msaa 1080p
> 2014-04-07 1424mhz 7400mhz*
> 
> 2014-04-07 16:17:35 - bf4 parcel storm
> Frames: 53152 - Time: 526550ms - Avg: 100.944 - Min: 73 - Max: 183
> 
> 2014-04-07 17:43:10 - bf4 flood zone
> Frames: 85450 - Time: 754608ms - Avg: 113.238 - Min: 79 - Max: 201
> 
> 2014-04-07 18:32:20 - bf4 hainan resort
> Frames: 54180 - Time: 542259ms - Avg: 99.915 - Min: 64 - Max: 175
> 
> *older drivers (whichever driver was newest at the time, same settings as above)*
> 
> 2013-11-29 08:24:01 - bf4 parcel storm
> Frames: 24599 - Time: 268118ms - Avg: 91.747 - Min: 66 - Max: 151
> 
> 2013-12-22 21:29:41 - bf4 parcel storm
> Frames: 34051 - Time: 353873ms - Avg: 96.224 - Min: 60 - Max: 158
> 
> 2013-11-29 13:28:51 - bf4 flood zone
> Frames: 25990 - Time: 268041ms - Avg: 96.963 - Min: 59 - Max: 177
> 
> 2013-12-21 21:44:37 - bf4 flood zone (server stutter?)
> Frames: 26241 - Time: 264640ms - Avg: 99.157 - Min: 57 - Max: 150
> 
> 2013-11-29 08:42:30 - bf4 hainan resort
> Frames: 21707 - Time: 256372ms - Avg: 84.670 - Min: 52 - Max: 137


----------



## BruceB

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> If some of you weren't aware of the new Nvidia drivers and/or my thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1480050/new-nvidia-337-50-drivers-battlefield-4-benchmarks-ht-on-vs-ht-off
> 
> Makes a heck of a difference for me right now - just launched NS and it's been super silky.
> That said, did experience server lag, rubberbanding and the bandwagon of glitches with BF4 - but driver side - it's beautiful
> 
> *Percentage Changes:*
> _Avg (Average) FPS:_
> New vs OLD HT ON: *+14.45%*
> New vs OLD HT OFF: *+7.85%*
> 
> 
> 
> _Min FPS:_
> New vs OLD HT ON: *+24.60%*
> New vs OLD HT OFF: *+8.68%*
> 
> 
> 
> _Max FPS:_
> New vs OLD HT ON: *+6.22%*
> New vs OLD HT OFF: *+1.79%*






Those improvements are awesome!
Makes me wonder how much the Drivers hinder Performance?


----------



## Krusher33

Makes me wonder if AMD/Nvidia holds back performances and just release small performances once in awhile for PR boosts.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> 
> Those improvements are awesome!
> Makes me wonder how much the Drivers hinder Performance?


Indeed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Makes me wonder if AMD/Nvidia holds back performances and just release small performances once in awhile for PR boosts.


Doubt it - just like saying:
Companies held back mobile technology.
As technology advances, new techniques arrise too - also I feel that the DX improvements are NOT game based (as Mantle is) - but OS based.
Ie. they're built on top of the OS.

Going to see if I see any differences on win8.1


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Indeed
> Doubt it - just like saying:
> Companies held back mobile technology.
> As technology advances, new techniques arrise too - also I feel that the DX improvements are NOT game based (as Mantle is) - but OS based.
> Ie. they're built on top of the OS.
> 
> Going to see if I see any differences on win8.1


I didn't mean to say that the Drivers were purposefully unoptimised, just I wonder how much can _really_ be sqeezed out of a GPU/CPU if they've just given it a 14% boost!
I had Kind of assumed that Drivers were already at the stage where further optimisations would be in the 0%-1% range! I never thought that a Driver might only deliver 85% of what a particular Setup can achieve.

[edit]
oh, you were agreeing with me, I should read through a bit more carefully before posting a reply.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> I didn't mean to say that the Drivers were purposefully unoptimised, just I wonder how much can _really_ be sqeezed out of a GPU/CPU if they've just given it a 14% boost!
> I had Kind of assumed that Drivers were already at the stage where further optimisations would be in the 0%-1% range! I never thought that a Driver might only deliver 85% of what a particular Setup can achieve.
> 
> [edit]
> oh, you were agreeing with me, I should read through a bit more carefully before posting a reply.


Depends on the spin. Arguably the new driver didn't really improve FPS that much, if you look at the MAX Fps possible, so it didn't really improve the capability of the hardware much.
However it did significantly improve the MIN fps. So it is more likely that M$ opened up DX a little more to the driver teams which were able to optimise the driver some more. So I don't think Nv are purposefully holding back performance. There is always room to improve software. It just takes a lot of time.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Funniest for me was when I was on one of the last missions and I was climbing up the ladder after that guy died on the deck of the ship (I forgot his name but you had to take a flash drive or hard drive from him). I didn't know that Irish was going to climb up first so I started climbing and he went through me and it shot me into the ocean,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's this exact part except I shot to the right instead of up.


I did the same but instead of that I died the moment my head touched Irishes boots. The worst bug in campaign is in Singapore level, when you reach the sewers. If you run too far ahead of your comrades and climb the last ladder,you will fall out of map bounds the moment you reach a checkpoint. You will be down below somewhere,your squad will be fighting,you will even have enemy grenades coming your way (







) but you will be unable to climb up and restarting the checkpoint doesn't help - it will put you again below the map.You have to restart the whole freaking mission and you are at roughly 85% of it. This bug persists since launch.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMYYGzjvGzE


----------



## BruceB

Maximum FPS increased 6.2% (in best case), which although not as much as the average (14.5% in best case), is still a considerable improvement. Minimum FPS (where it really Counts) went up nearly 25% which is phenomenal. If this was possible because MS opened DX up to nVidia why is AMD wasting their time (and my time, now Im a paying Red Team customer







) working on Mantle instead of working with nvidia and MS to improve DX?!


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Maximum FPS increased 6.2% (in best case), which although not as much as the average (14.5% in best case), is still a considerable improvement. Minimum FPS (where it really Counts) went up nearly 25% which is phenomenal. If this was possible because MS opened DX up to nVidia why is AMD wasting their time (and my time, now Im a paying Red Team customer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) working on Mantle instead of working with nvidia and MS to improve DX?!


Mantle was a DICE initiative, they spoke with MS,Intel,Nvidia and AMD and only AMD actually listened to their needs. So without mantle and the amazing effect it had on BF4 I seriously doubt we would be having 337.50 or MS actually caring about CPU overhead and the such.


----------



## Aparition

I don't see why AMD won't also take advantage of a better DX too. I bet it is a 2 part update. M$ updates DX on the whole, then Nvidia aggressively optimized the improvements. AMD should also see improvements from the M$ updates to DX.

I'm not really sure if M$ actually pushed updates to DX or if they only opened DX for improvements by Driver companies.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Got some really interesting results coming up via win8.1 benches.
I think you might be surprised (at least for win7 vs win8.1 results)

Oh and Dice are racist:
CN chopper takes 2 hits to the building to blow up.
US chopper takes 5 hits to the building + floor to flow up.

I swear both transport choppers were supposed to be equivalent?


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Mantle was a DICE initiative, they spoke with MS,Intel,Nvidia and AMD and only AMD actually listened to their needs. So without mantle and the amazing effect it had on BF4 I seriously doubt we would be having 337.50 or MS actually caring about CPU overhead and the such.


I didn't know that. Makes sense of a few things







. I agree, if Mantle weren't around there'd be no incentive to really improve on things like Overhead.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I don't see why AMD won't also take advantage of a better DX too. I bet it is a 2 part update. M$ updates DX on the whole, then Nvidia aggressively optimized the improvements. AMD should also see improvements from the M$ updates to DX.
> I'm not really sure if M$ actually pushed updates to DX or if they only opened DX for improvements by Driver companies.


I think any serious Performance updates will come with DX12, otherwise MS will nerf a selling Point of their new OS ("They've done it before! lol." See? I said it so you don't have to







).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Got some really interesting results coming up via win8.1 benches.
> I think you might be surprised (at least for win7 vs win8.1 results)
> 
> Oh and Dice are racist:
> CN chopper takes 2 hits to the building to blow up.
> US chopper takes 5 hits to the building + floor to flow up.
> 
> I swear both transport choppers were supposed to be equivalent?


I would like to seesome 7 Vs 8.1 benches, I've read that 8.1 is faster...
I thought the Transport choppers were the same. How did you test that? Which weapon did you use against it?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> I didn't know that. Makes sense of a few things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I agree, if Mantle weren't around there'd be no incentive to really improve on things like Overhead.
> I think any serious Performance updates will come with DX12, otherwise MS will nerf a selling Point of their new OS ("They've done it before! lol." See? I said it so you don't have to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> I would like to seesome 7 Vs 8.1 benches, I've read that 8.1 is faster...
> I thought the Transport choppers were the same. How did you test that? Which weapon did you use against it?


check my Sig. World's first ht on vs off benchmarks with the new drivers.
Doing exactly the same tests for win 8.1 - need 10 more results (new drivers) and I'm done.
Chopper wise check my video in my thread


----------



## Thoth420

Who wants to play today?!?!









Like nowish or in an hour or so...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Who wants to play today?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like nowish or in an hour or so...


I might do bro! Depends on when I finish these benches and if it will collide with the CL football today. Common United!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I might do bro! Depends on when I finish these benches and if it will collide with the CL football today. Common United!


Okie lemme know I will probably be on there soloing shortly. Almost got my ACE23....ya I play alot as you can see.


----------



## the9quad

If your benching bf4 and not using bf4fta then I'm not interested, I want to see time above fps not min fps or everage fps. If your min is 25 but it only happened once who cares, same for average if 100 fps half the time and 50 fa the other half you never spend time at the average. On the other hand if 99 percent of the time your greater than 75 fps that's useful info. Useless benches need to get with the times. Same goes with mantle benchmarks that don't last at least 10 minutes, any smaller time and you won't notice the hitching


----------



## The-racer

Had an absolute blast last night in Zavod.
Me and a clanmate went flying in a littlebird.

He's the pilot , i'm on his left (right side is for ammo crate - in the beginning) another clanmate was repping and shooting stingers to make the other littlebird flare.
When making an attacking dive i would also shoot the MG4 on the enemy.
You would be surprised howmutch suppression assists and kills one could get like this.

Now i'm running with C4.
When we where trying to secure Foxtrot ,
i asked him to go above the LAV wich spawns there after taking the point.
Dropped some C4 on it.
We couldn't get the point , so the enemy took the LAV.
Apparantly , you get over 800 points for a full LAV when you take it out









So we left Foxtrot for what it was.
Once every time we went back to go back and place C4 on the LAV.
When we saw it in the field , i would blow it up









Only in battlefield ,
right there


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> If your benching bf4 and not using bf4fta then I'm not interested, I want to see time above fps not min fps or everage fps. If your min is 25 but it only happened once who cares, same for average if 100 fps half the time and 50 fa the other half you never spend time at the average. On the other hand if 99 percent of the time your greater than 75 fps that's useful info. Useless benches need to get with the times. Same goes with mantle benchmarks that don't last at least 10 minutes, any smaller time and you won't notice the hitching


good for you, don't be interested.


----------



## Aparition

I'm %100 of the time at 70FPS, unless I'm in loading screen which is 30 FPS.

BF4fta says I average 98 FPS.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I'm %100 of the time at 70FPS, unless I'm in loading screen which is 30 FPS.
> 
> BF4fta says I average 98 FPS.


You're not going to believe these results.
Editing them in now.


----------



## igrease

I am really confused. There has to be something capping my frames at 60. I have V-Sync off and I am using a 120Hz monitor. On all *LOW* settings I get 60fps, SOLID. I switched to a Custom setting with everything on *HIGH* except 2 things on *MEDIUM* and I still get a solid 60FPS, no higher. Which doesn't make any sense. How could I only get 60 FPS on *LOW* when I can increase most of everything to *HIGH* and still get the same 60fps. It doesn't make sense. Anyone know what is happening?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm speechless - new drivers vs HT on and off vs OS

*Windows 7 VS Windows 8.1*

In here you'll see the averages of each data (min, max, avg) - put against each other.
You're going to be absolutely surprised of the results. Windows 7 comes out on top - by a HUGE margin.
The figures shown are the differences that Win8.1 has OVER win7.
Thus if it is positive - it's how win8.1 is POSITIVELY better than win7. If however it's negative, then it means win7 comes out on top.

The values at the bottom are displayed by percentages.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

I'd say Win7 is actually better.

A higher min FPS is better than a higher average for people who don't run SLI or top tier GPUs.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> I am really confused. There has to be something capping my frames at 60. I have V-Sync off and I am using a 120Hz monitor. On all *LOW* settings I get 60fps, SOLID. I switched to a Custom setting with everything on *HIGH* except 2 things on *MEDIUM* and I still get a solid 60FPS, no higher. Which doesn't make any sense. How could I only get 60 FPS on *LOW* when I can increase most of everything to *HIGH* and still get the same 60fps. It doesn't make sense. Anyone know what is happening?


Is vsync off in game, and in ccc? Did you create a config file where you can also cap fps?


----------



## igrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Is vsync off in game, and in ccc? Did you create a config file where you can also cap fps?


Yeah I figured it out. I had it capped in the user.cfg file. I have no clue why or when I did that though.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I'd say Win7 is actually better.
> 
> A higher min FPS is better than a higher average for people who don't run SLI or top tier GPUs.


Indeed. But that surprises me. I thought Win8.1 would have dominated there (as it did with my older benchmarks) where Win8.1 was marginally on top.
Here, it comes out on top, but with the mins - completely gets destroyed by Win7.

Man oh man oh man!
Epic win for me - as I'm a win7 gamer.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> If your min is 25 but it only happened once who cares, same for average if 100 fps half the time and 50 fa the other half you never spend time at the average.


i only have something to say to this because it doesnt sound right at all. you may know what you mean but you didnt communicate it well.
you dont spend time at an average. the average of 100 and 50 is 75. 100 + 50 = 150/2 = 75. youre right, you dont spend time at your average. you spend 1/2 at 100 and the other at 50.
average framerate reports are to judge how well a video card/set-up does against another. besides, 2 identical set-ups will never give the same min, max or average.
with tri-fire 290x, i dont see why you give a rats ass.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> Had an absolute blast last night in Zavod.
> Me and a clanmate went flying in a littlebird.
> 
> He's the pilot , i'm on his left (right side is for ammo crate - in the beginning) another clanmate was repping and shooting stingers to make the other littlebird flare.
> When making an attacking dive i would also shoot the MG4 on the enemy.
> You would be surprised howmutch suppression assists and kills one could get like this.
> 
> Now i'm running with C4.
> When we where trying to secure Foxtrot ,
> i asked him to go above the LAV wich spawns there after taking the point.
> Dropped some C4 on it.
> We couldn't get the point , so the enemy took the LAV.
> Apparantly , you get over 800 points for a full LAV when you take it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we left Foxtrot for what it was.
> Once every time we went back to go back and place C4 on the LAV.
> When we saw it in the field , i would blow it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only in battlefield ,
> right there


Nice, but really it should be amended to "Only in Battlefield **WITH TEAMWORK*" That is actually the kind of stuff that you dream about doing, but can't really happen unless you have some close teamwork, and nearly requires voice communication.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Indeed. But that surprises me. I thought Win8.1 would have dominated there (as it did with my older benchmarks) where Win8.1 was marginally on top.
> Here, it comes out on top, but with the mins - completely gets destroyed by Win7.
> 
> Man oh man oh man!
> Epic win for me - as I'm a win7 gamer.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Played one hell of a match now.



We were down to 1 ticket left but were holding both B and C points. People were screaming 'DONT SPAWN' in the chat so that we wouldn't waste that ticket. Best game I've ever played. We bled that out from 30 on the enemy side.

And we were on 80 when the enemy was on ~300 tickets. Working together and securing flanks was just beautiful. The amount of shouting and profanity for ammo, revs and enemy callouts was just insane. If anyone wants to play on some SA servers (GMT+2) some time, feel free to add me - http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/user/DuckKnuckle/


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> i only have something to say to this because it doesnt sound right at all. you may know what you mean but you didnt communicate it well.
> you dont spend time at an average. the average of 100 and 50 is 75. 100 + 50 = 150/2 = 75. youre right, you dont spend time at your average. you spend 1/2 at 100 and the other at 50.
> average framerate reports are to judge how well a video card/set-up does against another. besides, 2 identical set-ups will never give the same min, max or average.
> with tri-fire 290x, i dont see why you give a rats ass.


I care because time above fps is important. In my case I care about time above 120fps because I game at 120hz. If in mantle I can stay above 120 fps for 99% of the time but in dx I can only do that 60% of the time than that matters to me. What doesn't matter is one card averaging whatever fps or whatever minimum it gets. If I am averaging 120 fps but for a significant amount of time I am at 75 fps I need to know that, and that is why the average is useless. Average tells you nothing. Min fps tells you nothing. Max fps tells you nothing. In the real world you want to know what fps you can maintain for a large portion of the time, and if it is a stuttering mess. Which is why fcat and bf4fta are actually useful.

That is why I said using a frame time analyzer is much better than the traditional "this card averages whatever fps". FTA will tell you exactly what is important I.e for this percent of the time you stayed above this fps. And for this long you had a frame rate spike etc...


----------



## pc-illiterate

you run tri-fire 290x's. if you cant maintain a constant minimum of 120fps at 1440p, that was a serious waste of $2000. you shouldnt even wonder if you are with that much power.
you may be referring to others but it sure seems like youre worrying about what _you_ can do.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

lol can't argue with that assessment (the first statement).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

My SLI 680s on win7 - have been absolutely amazing so far. So proud of them.
Despite the 2GB VRAM - absolutely amazing!
I don't really hit under 60FPS at 1440p - and I was expecting much worse, when I upgraded to 1440p.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> you run tri-fire 290x's. if you cant maintain a constant minimum of 120fps at 1440p, that was a serious waste of $2000. you shouldnt even wonder if you are with that much power.
> you may be referring to others but it sure seems like youre worrying about what _you_ can do.


Dx 11 won't do it. I didnt pay that much btw. I got mine at msrp. 780 ti's wouldn't either prior to nvidia new betas. People way overestimate min fps. In addition who's to tell how long that min fps was?

Totally dubbed I apologize if you thought I was referring to you, I was actually referring to the 295x2 review. My point still stands though, min fps and avg are useless to me, and I'm not sure what they tell anyone especially in a game like bf4 where frame rate can be very server/map/population dependent.


----------



## WildAce

SRAW WARS: Luke SRAWalker
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0qqy4pSPVI

Just a fun little BF4 video i threw together. The kill at the end was what gave me the idea to do it. It reminded me of the proton torpedo scene.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WildAce*
> 
> SRAW WARS: Luke SRAWalker
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0qqy4pSPVI
> 
> Just a fun little BF4 video i threw together. The kill at the end was what gave me the idea to do it. It reminded me of the proton torpedo scene.


hahahah EPIC


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Alright guys - just in case anyone was wondering - because no one really could back it up before hand - had a question about SSD vs HDD in terms of FPS.

JUST to be on the safe side - I decided to do benches on my Win7 setup - see below - taken from my thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1480050/new-nvidia-337-50-drivers-battlefield-4-benchmarks-ht-on-vs-ht-off

Quote:


> Right I couldn't stand the "suspense" so had to test - please do not relate these tests to the ones in the OP.
> They were done in exactly the same way - but I have a lot more running in the background (vegas editing program open) - browser playing music from my radio station etc.
> However the TWO results below - were running in the same test environment.
> 
> Both are win7 64bit home edition - HT ON:
> 
> 2014-04-10 01:11:47 - bf4
> Frames: 13626 - Time: 117141ms - Avg: 116.321 - Min: 38 - Max: 202
> 
> 2014-04-10 01:24:35 - bf4
> Frames: 12921 - Time: 112571ms - Avg: 114.781 - Min: 40 - Max: 192
> 
> First result is on my SSD
> I then removed the BF4 folder from my SSD and put it on my HDD.
> Then started downloading BF4 - closed origin - migrated the BF4 folder into the HDD install location
> Did a repair install to be safe and restarted origin.
> PC was NOT restarted.
> 
> Launched BF4 on the HDD and did the same test. Bear in mind there might be deviation as I'm not a robot but human - however as you can see the results are extremely similar to each other.
> Thus I can happily disprove that "theory" of SSD > HDD in terms of FPS.
> Load times were significantly different (over 3mins difference).


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Alright guys - just in case anyone was wondering - because no one really could back it up before hand - had a question about SSD vs HDD in terms of FPS.
> 
> JUST to be on the safe side - I decided to do benches on my Win7 setup - see below - taken from my thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1480050/new-nvidia-337-50-drivers-battlefield-4-benchmarks-ht-on-vs-ht-off


Yeah hardocp did one of these too and proved there is no advantage to an SSD, just in load speeds.
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/12/10/hdd_vs_ssd_real_world_gaming_performance/#.U0YGQ_ldWip


----------



## WildAce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Yeah hardocp did one of these too and proved there is no advantage to an SSD, just in load speeds.
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/12/10/hdd_vs_ssd_real_world_gaming_performance/#.U0YGQ_ldWip


which is pretty important with BF4, one of the better chopper pilots on my friends list has a HDD and i have an ssd and i am usually one of the first people to load so i get him the little bird while it takes him for ever to load.

i can sit there for a minute or 2 just waiting on him to get in.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WildAce*
> 
> which is pretty important with BF4, one of the better chopper pilots on my friends list has a HDD and i have an ssd and i am usually one of the first people to load so i get him the little bird while it takes him for ever to load.
> 
> i can sit there for a minute or 2 just waiting on him to get in.


I believe it, I have been in DM games where you wonder where half the players are till a minute or so. I'm on a 2yo ssd and still loads quick. Thinking its time for a Samsung 250gb though.


----------



## Forceman

It's especially nice on the Naval Strike maps - makes it easy to grab an attack boat.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I believe it, I have been in DM games where you wonder where half the players are till a minute or so. I'm on a 2yo ssd and still loads quick. Thinking its time for a Samsung 250gb though.


This happens to me regularly, I have to run around for a few mins looking for someone to kill!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Yeah hardocp did one of these too and proved there is no advantage to an SSD, just in load speeds.
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/12/10/hdd_vs_ssd_real_world_gaming_performance/#.U0YGQ_ldWip


Ah never saw that - sweet. Glad we have two (or more?) sources for that now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WildAce*
> 
> which is pretty important with BF4, one of the better chopper pilots on my friends list has a HDD and i have an ssd and i am usually one of the first people to load so i get him the little bird while it takes him for ever to load.
> 
> i can sit there for a minute or 2 just waiting on him to get in.


Yeah I feel sorry for my lil cousin - I have about 1k+ points by the time he gets into the game -> he is on a laptop
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> It's especially nice on the Naval Strike maps - makes it easy to grab an attack boat.


haha yeah!


----------



## bond32

I didn't read that article, but I have actually tried both on Windows 7 of having it on the ssd or hdd. I found that with the ssd I virtually always load into the map first when it changes...

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I didn't read that article, but I have actually tried both on Windows 7 of having it on the ssd or hdd. I found that with the ssd I virtually always load into the map first when it changes...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


oh yes indeed - ssd is 3-4mins faster to load a map than any of my hdds


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah I'm always waiting on peeps joining. Quite annoying on maps that the first to an objective wins the map.

I like servers that has like a wait time till round starts type things. Gives people a chance to pick their kits and others to load the map.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah I'm always waiting on peeps joining. Quite annoying on maps that the first to an objective wins the map.
> 
> I like servers that has like a wait time till round starts type things. Gives people a chance to pick their kits and others to load the map.


Indeed I found a few servers like that - allowed a little more "fairness" - but that said, I'm not up for waiting 3mins before people come in.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah, 1 minute is probably my limit of patience.


----------



## Krazee

If you have the battle screen up, loading takes long and once the game loads, it freezes it up for about a min


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> If you have the battle screen up, loading takes long and once the game loads, it freezes it up for about a min


tanananananana!


----------



## Kuivamaa

SSD is golden in low ticket TDM games too and not to mention Rush, where the first set of MCOMs often falls without much resistance if the attacking side has lots of people with SSDs.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Well other factors are involved but storage medium is definitely the major one.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> SSD is golden in low ticket TDM games too and not to mention Rush, where the first set of MCOMs often falls without much resistance if the attacking side has lots of people with SSDs.


Imagine that as a gaming tactic: Get SSDs take the objectives out quickly! haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Well other factors are involved but storage medium is definitely the major one.


storage medium?
I'm guessing you're referring to space?

I'm going to have to jump off my SSD soon - only 5GB left


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Got some really interesting results coming up via win8.1 benches.
> I think you might be surprised (at least for win7 vs win8.1 results)
> 
> Oh and Dice are racist:
> CN chopper takes 2 hits to the building to blow up.
> US chopper takes 5 hits to the building + floor to flow up.
> 
> I swear both transport choppers were supposed to be equivalent?


did you put this on battlelog forums?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Imagine that as a gaming tactic: Get SSDs take the objectives out quickly! haha
> storage medium?
> I'm guessing you're referring to space?
> 
> I'm going to have to jump off my SSD soon - only 5GB left


500 GB left here


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Imagine that as a gaming tactic: Get SSDs take the objectives out quickly! haha
> storage medium?
> I'm guessing you're referring to space?
> 
> I'm going to have to jump off my SSD soon - only 5GB left


Storage medium = storage type, e.g. SSD vs. mechanical HD.

Just got a 750GB Samsung Evo. My 256GB Crucial M4 was full. I use a Velociraptor for other steam games where load times don't matter.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> did you put this on battlelog forums?


haven't because I need to test it out more to be 100% certain.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> SSD is golden in low ticket TDM games too and not to mention Rush, where the first set of MCOMs often falls without much resistance if the attacking side has lots of people with SSDs.
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine that as a gaming tactic: Get SSDs take the objectives out quickly! haha
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Well other factors are involved but storage medium is definitely the major one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> storage medium?
> I'm guessing you're referring to space?
> 
> I'm going to have to jump off my SSD soon - only 5GB left
Click to expand...

X Brand SSD: Get ahead of the game.


----------



## hotwheels1997

I use a SATA 2 slow ass drive to record & play & windows at the same time. 500GB only. 2-3 mins loading for every map if joining in process. Please,don't complain you don't have enough SSD storage.


----------



## WildAce

i have 4x 640gb HDD in raid 0 for recording. had 2 120gb ssd's in raid 0 also but one of them died recently so only using 1 120gb ssd right now for windows and bf4


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah I'm always waiting on peeps joining. Quite annoying on maps that the first to an objective wins the map.


It's really great if you're a vehicle Ho...









Signed,
#1 Scout Helo Ho.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Just played some BF2142 - didn't get tired.
I was such a noob going back into it - but got into it pretty quickly. Loved every minute.

And yes I recorded - I'll share what proper titan gameplay looks like


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Just played some BF2142 - didn't get tired.
> I was such a noob going back into it - but got into it pretty quickly. Loved every minute.
> 
> And yes I recorded - I'll share what proper titan gameplay looks like


I love the chopper action. Just mowing down SOB left and right.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Probably not a question for here, but if I were to move my bf4 folder to my ssd would it mess with my other origin games on my hdd.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Probably not a question for here, but if I were to move my bf4 folder to my ssd would it mess with my other origin games on my hdd.


No it won't









But the way I do it is:
-Take BF4 folder out
-Open origin
-Start download for BF4
-Wait 2mins
-Close origin (dont cancel download)
-Go to SSD folder
-Paste BF4 folder
-Open origin
-Finish download
-Close origin and restart it
-Finish the DLC "transfer"
-Check for updates + repair game
-Done


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> No it won't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> But the way I do it is:
> -Take BF4 folder out
> -Open origin
> -Start download for BF4
> -Wait 2mins
> -Close origin (dont cancel download)
> -Go to SSD folder
> -Paste BF4 folder
> -Open origin
> -Finish download
> -Close origin and restart it
> -Finish the DLC "transfer"
> -Check for updates + repair game
> -Done


Can you do that and leave the other games behind though, so in effect would have 2 origin games folders. I know that works for moving origin games but not sure can split bf4 alone to ssd? think that is what he is meaning by effecting "other origin games left on hdd".


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Can you do that and leave the other games behind though, so in effect would have 2 origin games folders. I know that works for moving origin games but not sure can split bf4 alone to ssd? think that is what he is meaning by effecting "other origin games left on hdd".


Indeed - I already have them split myself.
Ie. BF2142 on HDD
BF4 on SSD

Works just fine - you just have to make sure that Origin's "location" when you "transfer" is the right place.
In other words: You can't have it set to your SSD when you plan on transferring to your HDD. That's my understanding of it.

I played BF2142 tonight and BF4 - both in separate locations - both launched by Origin.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Indeed - I already have them split myself.
> Ie. BF2142 on HDD
> BF4 on SSD
> 
> Works just fine - you just have to make sure that Origin's "location" when you "transfer" is the right place.
> In other words: You can't have it set to your SSD when you plan on transferring to your HDD. That's my understanding of it.
> 
> I played BF2142 tonight and BF4 - both in separate locations - both launched by Origin.


Thanks, did not know that, need to try now as I just move them off ssd when not in use. +1


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Thanks, did not know that, need to try now as I just move them off ssd when not in use. +1


No worries







!
Just unsure if you need to do the steps I did - but I do it for safety


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> No it won't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the way I do it is:
> -Take BF4 folder out
> -Open origin
> -Start download for BF4
> -Wait 2mins
> -Close origin (dont cancel download)
> -Go to SSD folder
> -Paste BF4 folder
> -Open origin
> -Finish download
> -Close origin and restart it
> -Finish the DLC "transfer"
> -Check for updates + repair game
> -Done


So inefficient, if only more people knew about using Symbolic Links on Windows: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/16226/complete-guide-to-symbolic-links-symlinks-on-windows-or-linux/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> So inefficient, if only more people knew about using Symbolic Links on Windows: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/16226/complete-guide-to-symbolic-links-symlinks-on-windows-or-linux/


that's so ironic, it's not even funny.
What I do takes me less than 10mins to do, on a 39gb file.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> that's so ironic, it's not even funny.
> What I do takes me less than 10mins to do, on a 39gb file.


And with Symlinks you could do it in whatever your HDD/SSD takes to make the transfer. Plus it's cleaner, with Symlinks, Origin won't even be able to tell it was "moved" to another location/drive.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Can you do that and leave the other games behind though, so in effect would have 2 origin games folders. I know that works for moving origin games but not sure can split bf4 alone to ssd? think that is what he is meaning by effecting "other origin games left on hdd".


i just use steammover


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> And with Symlinks you could do it in whatever your HDD/SSD takes to make the transfer. Plus it's cleaner, with Symlinks, Origin won't even be able to tell it was "moved" to another location/drive.


more programs = more conflicts = more problems.
It's more of a headache, than doing a simple copy and paste.

Do as you please though - that's how I and many many others do it - as it's efficient and it works 100% of the time.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> more programs = more conflicts = more problems.
> It's more of a headache, than doing a simple copy and paste.
> 
> Do as you please though - that's how I and many many others do it - as it's efficient and it works 100% of the time.


More programs?

You didn't read the whole article did you? This can be done directly through CMD.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> More programs?
> 
> You didn't read the whole article did you? This can be done directly through CMD.


Didn't bother when I saw screenshots of CMD - no.
I don't see what's so hard about copy and pasting - but hey - overcomplicate it


----------



## pc-illiterate

no problem running origin games from 2 folders as someone already said. just set the install location in origin settings. you can it anytime you want to install somewhere other than the last origin install location.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Thanks for all the info, I'm definitely going to move bf4 to my ssd this weekend.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> And with Symlinks you could do it in whatever your HDD/SSD takes to make the transfer. Plus it's cleaner, with Symlinks, Origin won't even be able to tell it was "moved" to another location/drive.


One thing I've always wondered, I always moved what I don't want on my SSD off and left a symbolic link where it was pointing to it's new location on a slower drive, seems fine. The other way around though, moving from a slower drive to a faster, the link is left on the slow drive, how much time is spent by the OS looking up what's on the slower drive to find the symbolic link to then be redirected to the fast one? Will it need to access the slow drive at all to discover the link?


----------



## castl3bravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> And with Symlinks you could do it in whatever your HDD/SSD takes to make the transfer. Plus it's cleaner, with Symlinks, Origin won't even be able to tell it was "moved" to another location/drive.


Good idea using a UNIX approach for the problem +rep, but after reading some of the negative comments, regarding the use of symlinks because it involves the command line, I don't think M$ has much to worry about maintaining Desktop marketshare (which is why I think Win9's GUI will also use the screwed up tablet interface). I was hopeful Steam's cross platform (Windows/Mac/Linux) desktop approach would catch on with EA (not sure why they bothered with AMD's Mantle).

So, T'Dubed thanks for the work on win7 vs win8 using the new Nvidia drivers! That really helped getting me off the fence whether to use win8 vs win7 with my SSD install. +rep

Going to transfer (invalidate) my Win8 upgrade license and pawn it off to a family member running XP. Then go back to Win7 to save a few bucks avoiding the M$ XP money grab. After using it for 3 months I still have too much hate and loathing of Win8.1. If I'm lucky I can keep playing BF without wasting another $100 on M$ ever again.

BTW for those of you using Win8 upgrade media you can't use Samsung's data migration app. You can't even use microsoft's system image restore process either (from what I can tell having tried both). I'd have to go back to the original install media first to put Win8 on my new SSD







So, since T'Dubed demonstrated Win7 runs BF4 better, with the Nvidia beta drivers, I see no reason to keep running Win8.1


----------



## BruceB

When I moved BF4 to my SSD I literally copied and pasted it, then changed the download Folder in origin's Options then told origin to repair my BF4 install (it just checks that all the files are there) then changed the origin download Folder back to what it was orginally. It really was that easy.

What's all this about linking files and CMD?


----------



## Tobe404

Wasn't sure if I should post this in here or make a whole new thread but...

Anyone else ever have trouble getting BF4 to even launch on Windows 8.1? Installed fine apparently - just will not launch through Origin or by double-clicking either BF4 icon.
Works fine on Windows 7 and it's not an Origin/EA problem as I tried Crysis 3 (also through Origin) on Windows 8.1 and had no issues.

I've repaired and reinstalled both Origin and BF4 with no luck. Installed all DX/Windows/Redistribute files/updates. Uninstalled/removed (with DDU) and reinstalled GPU drivers. Turned off Overlay in Origin.

Anything i've missed?

Thanks guys.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobe404*
> 
> Wasn't sure if I should post this in here or make a whole new thread but...
> 
> Anyone else ever have trouble getting BF4 to even launch on Windows 8.1? Installed fine apparently - just will not launch through Origin or by double-clicking either BF4 icon.
> Works fine on Windows 7 and it's not an Origin/EA problem as I tried Crysis 3 (also through Origin) on Windows 8.1 and had no issues.
> 
> I've repaired and reinstalled both Origin and BF4 with no luck. Installed all DX/Windows/Redistribute files/updates. Uninstalled/removed (with DDU) and reinstalled GPU drivers. Turned off Overlay in Origin.
> 
> Anything i've missed?
> 
> Thanks guys.


Don't you have to Launch BF4 via Battlelog (ie. your browser+plugin)?


----------



## Tobe404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Don't you have to Launch BF4 via Battlelog (ie. your browser+plugin)?


Maybe that's what I'm missing... Strangely enough I didn't have to do that in Windows 7 for it to launch though.
Will give it a try. Cheers.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobe404*
> 
> Maybe that's what I'm missing... Strangely enough I didn't have to do that in Windows 7 for it to launch though.
> Will give it a try. Cheers.


Really?!?! I coouldn't get it to work by double clicking the Icon on my PC... strange.


----------



## Kuivamaa

When I want to transfer BF4 between drives or systems I just start downloading it from origin to the drive/folder I want it to be (origin creates folders and paths etc), after 30secs I pause the download, paste the whole old folder where the new one is ( I have a hyperX 64GB flash drive for moving folders between systems), resume download, origin starts checking, sees everything is there and it's done.


----------



## Tobe404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Really?!?! I coouldn't get it to work by double clicking the Icon on my PC... strange.


So I tried launching from Battlelog but no go. Says initializing down the bottom of the Browser and a BF4 splash screen comes up (further than it got last time) but it just says some error about Origin not being installed. But obviously it is. This is really starting to give me the s***s to be honest.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *castl3bravo*
> 
> Good idea using a UNIX approach for the problem +rep, but after reading some of the negative comments, regarding the use of symlinks because it involves the command line, I don't think M$ has much to worry about maintaining Desktop marketshare (which is why I think Win9's GUI will also use the screwed up tablet interface). I was hopeful Steam's cross platform (Windows/Mac/Linux) desktop approach would catch on with EA (not sure why they bothered with AMD's Mantle).
> 
> So, T'Dubed thanks for the work on win7 vs win8 using the new Nvidia drivers! That really helped getting me off the fence whether to use win8 vs win7 with my SSD install. +rep
> 
> Going to transfer (invalidate) my Win8 upgrade license and pawn it off to a family member running XP. Then go back to Win7 to save a few bucks avoiding the M$ XP money grab. After using it for 3 months I still have too much hate and loathing of Win8.1. If I'm lucky I can keep playing BF without wasting another $100 on M$ ever again.
> 
> BTW for those of you using Win8 upgrade media you can't use Samsung's data migration app. You can't even use microsoft's system image restore process either (from what I can tell having tried both). I'd have to go back to the original install media first to put Win8 on my new SSD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, since T'Dubed demonstrated Win7 runs BF4 better, with the Nvidia beta drivers, I see no reason to keep running Win8.1


No worries bro - as for the win7 > win8.1 - it still surprises me.
I'll do some quick benches today - see if the win7 ones are re-valid.
I did do the win7 ones so many times - and they always ended up like that. I have no idea why their mins are SO MUCH better than the win8.1 results.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobe404*
> 
> Wasn't sure if I should post this in here or make a whole new thread but...
> 
> Anyone else ever have trouble getting BF4 to even launch on Windows 8.1? Installed fine apparently - just will not launch through Origin or by double-clicking either BF4 icon.
> Works fine on Windows 7 and it's not an Origin/EA problem as I tried Crysis 3 (also through Origin) on Windows 8.1 and had no issues.
> 
> I've repaired and reinstalled both Origin and BF4 with no luck. Installed all DX/Windows/Redistribute files/updates. Uninstalled/removed (with DDU) and reinstalled GPU drivers. Turned off Overlay in Origin.
> 
> Anything i've missed?
> 
> Thanks guys.


I had this EXACT problem - gave up on win8.1 for a lil while - then my method was simple:
Go to win (winning) 7 and copy the whole folder to my 2nd HDD - then go to win (fail) 8.1 and then paste that folder into the BF4 folder.

It then magically worked.

So: Try getting rid of the folder (copy/paste it to another location) - then re-start the download via origin and then close origin. Then paste that folder back in.


----------



## Tobe404

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I had this EXACT problem - gave up on win8.1 for a lil while - then my method was simple:
> Go to win (winning) 7 and copy the whole folder to my 2nd HDD - then go to win (fail) 8.1 and then paste that folder into the BF4 folder.
> 
> It then magically worked.
> 
> So: Try getting rid of the folder (copy/paste it to another location) - then re-start the download via origin and then close origin. Then paste that folder back in.


So I have to install BF4 and launch it on Windows 7 FIRST... save the Windows 7 version of BF4 folder that actually launches and put that on a backup drive.
THEN reinstall Windows 8.1 and paste the Windows 7 BF4 folder back onto my Windows 8.1 Drive? You have to be kidding me. Sorry about the caps but ffs, Lol.

I do appreciate the solution though and will give it a try when I can be buggered reinstalling Windows 7 then 8.1.


----------



## BruceB

So this is a WIn8 issue? I thought BF4 <3'd Win8?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobe404*
> 
> false
> So I have to install BF4 and launch it on Windows 7 FIRST... save the Windows 7 version of BF4 folder that actually launches and put that on a backup drive.
> THEN reinstall Windows 8.1 and paste the Windows 7 BF4 folder back onto my Windows 8.1 Drive? You have to be kidding me. Sorry about the caps but ffs, Lol.
> 
> I do appreciate the solution though and will give it a try when I can be buggered reinstalling Windows 7 then 8.1.


re-installing? *No not at all* - I thought you had both win7 and win8.1 on separate drives like I do.

In that case - if nothing works (try looking around on google) - if nothing comes of it - then just simple try to:
Move BF4 folder out of the origin one (on your win8.1 desktop for example)
-Then open origin
-Start BF4 download (you won't have it installed anymore thus download will start from scracth)
-Wait 3mins for download to do its thing
-Close origin (whilst it's downloading -> don't cancel the download)
-Paste the BF4 folder you had on your desktop back to the origin one
-Open origin
-You'll see the download finish and "ready to play"
-However, close origin again
-Re-open origin
-Now it will say :"Bf4 installed"
-Then check for updates (make sure everything is up-to-date)
-Do a "repair"
-Then try and launch BF4

If ALL of that still doesn't work - redownload BF4 from scratch.
There's NO NEED to install win7 or win8.1. That's got nothing to do with it.
It's most probably linked to origin going full ******.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> So this is a WIn8 issue? I thought BF4 <3'd Win8?


I've had the issue 2x: on win8 and win8.1
I don't know what it is, but on win7 works flawlessly.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> It's most probably linked to origin going full ******.


lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I've had the issue 2x: on win8 and win8.1
> I don't know what it is, but on win7 works flawlessly.


...and MS want to bring out a new OS next year? Who's their Publisher, EA?


----------



## jdstock76

My brother uses 8.1 for BF4 and it's flawless for him. I'm still nervous myself. As for bench marks on the new drivers, I'll be hitting those tonight and posting results.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> My brother uses 8.1 for BF4 and it's flawless for him. I'm still nervous myself. As for bench marks on the new drivers, I'll be hitting those tonight and posting results.


I have had no issues installing & playing BF4 on windows 8.1 either.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

You people are crazy. Once I got Start8 I found Windows 8 superior to 7 in pretty much every way. Performance, features, UI (apart from Metro)...


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> You people are crazy. Once I got Start8 I found Windows 8 superior to 7 in pretty much every way. Performance, features, UI (not Metro)...


i agree, but everyone has different opinions/biases. i think metro is useless, but i personally never use it or even see it.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Well I do love the Weather app. Very useful and looks fantastic too.


----------



## Thoth420

Bit OT







but......does anyone else considering new Logitech G502 (no not the wireless deal...go google) a viable FPS mouse?
Currently using the g700s because I love the tilt wheel so any replacement would probably have to have that at least that is my bias. Wondering what others thought that don't rely so heavily on a mouse having a tilt function. I use that to swap weapons and its basically muscle memory now.

Also if anyone knows if the g502 is optical or laser that would be great...can't seem to find out what it uses for a sensor.


----------



## Tobe404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> re-installing? *No not at all* - I thought you had both win7 and win8.1 on separate drives like I do.
> 
> In that case - if nothing works (try looking around on google) - if nothing comes of it - then just simple try to:
> Move BF4 folder out of the origin one (on your win8.1 desktop for example)
> -Then open origin
> -Start BF4 download (you won't have it installed anymore thus download will start from scracth)
> -Wait 3mins for download to do its thing
> -Close origin (whilst it's downloading -> don't cancel the download)
> -Paste the BF4 folder you had on your desktop back to the origin one
> -Open origin
> -You'll see the download finish and "ready to play"
> -However, close origin again
> -Re-open origin
> -Now it will say :"Bf4 installed"
> -Then check for updates (make sure everything is up-to-date)
> -Do a "repair"
> -Then try and launch BF4
> 
> If ALL of that still doesn't work - redownload BF4 from scratch.
> There's NO NEED to install win7 or win8.1. That's got nothing to do with it.
> It's most probably linked to origin going full ******.
> I've had the issue 2x: on win8 and win8.1
> I don't know what it is, but on win7 works flawlessly.


No go unfortunately but thanks for the ideas none the less.
What I don't get is... If it was a bad download wouldn't it not work on Windows 7 either?
I'm on Satellite Internet and I only get 100GB a month. It's not very quick either.
Downloading again will have to wait until the end of the month. If I can be bothered. Might just go back to good old Seven.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> You people are crazy. Once I got Start8 I found Windows 8 superior to 7 in pretty much every way. Performance, features, UI (apart from Metro)...


The internals of Win8 are faster/more efficient than Win7. I'm looking forward to see what Win9 has to offer.
I really don't feel like I've been on Win7 that long honestly.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> When I moved BF4 to my SSD I literally copied and pasted it, then changed the download Folder in origin's Options then told origin to repair my BF4 install (it just checks that all the files are there) then changed the origin download Folder back to what it was orginally. It really was that easy.
> 
> *What's all this about linking files and CMD?*


The proper way of "moving" files/folders without the app involved knowing about it.

That's pretty slick of Origin though, definitely a plus.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> When I want to transfer BF4 between drives or systems I just start downloading it from origin to the drive/folder I want it to be (origin creates folders and paths etc), after 30secs I pause the download, paste the whole old folder where the new one is ( I have a hyperX 64GB flash drive for moving folders between systems), resume download, origin starts checking, sees everything is there and it's done.


You can do that without starting the download.

Just paste the folder, run Origin, click Download and it will automatically recognize all the files.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> My brother uses 8.1 for BF4 and it's flawless for him. I'm still nervous myself. As for bench marks on the new drivers, I'll be hitting those tonight and posting results.


I had no real problems after configuring it, but it was a pain over win 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> I have had no issues installing & playing BF4 on windows 8.1 either.


lucky you

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> You people are crazy. Once I got Start8 I found Windows 8 superior to 7 in pretty much every way. Performance, features, UI (apart from Metro)...


You mean less than 5% better? Nah it's useless lol
And I have start is back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobe404*
> 
> No go unfortunately but thanks for the ideas none the less.
> What I don't get is... If it was a bad download wouldn't it not work on Windows 7 either?
> I'm on Satellite Internet and I only get 100GB a month. It's not very quick either.
> Downloading again will have to wait until the end of the month. If I can be bothered. Might just go back to good old Seven.


7 is always good to fall back on, let me know if you find a solution via Google


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> The proper way of "moving" files/folders without the app involved knowing about it.
> 
> That's pretty slick of Origin though, definitely a plus.


^^This is a great Explanation.

but why would you do that when origin has this sweet Feature? Steam can do it too. Those devs...









Does linking files reduce Performance (as I think it'd be 2 searches per data read)?
^^[Probably something for another thread


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> You can do that without starting the download.
> 
> Just paste the folder, run Origin, click Download and it will automatically recognize all the files.


More than once for me tho the damn thing just overwrote it with a new folder and tried to start download. No huge deal as I could just copy it again and it does work fine more often than not.


----------



## bond32

Wow... This was a long game: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/454684538355396288/892888429/

I joined at around 1800, but that server started at 3200.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Wow... This was a long game: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/454684538355396288/892888429/
> 
> I joined at around 1800, but that server started at 3200.


I love that server. Great place to get weapon unlocks. It's such a grind when you play start to finish. Sub 300 ticket difference means it was a close round. Bet it was fun. Haha


----------



## bond32

Have no idea what happened... Been playing BF4 for hours now on the new 14.4 beta drivers. Now after a bit the game crashes "BF4 Stopped working" and I have no idea why... Anyone else have this?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Have no idea what happened... Been playing BF4 for hours now on the new 14.4 beta drivers. Now after a bit the game crashes "BF4 Stopped working" and I have no idea why... Anyone else have this?


where did you get the 14.4s?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> where did you get the 14.4s?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1481065/catalyst-14-4-295x-release-driver


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1481065/catalyst-14-4-295x-release-driver


Links are bunk. Don't download.

Correct link.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1481066/mega-uploaded-amd-catalyst-14-4-press-driver


----------



## Robilar

Has anyone tried the custom config file that allows motion blur to be turned off? Seems like it works pretty well.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Has anyone tried the custom config file that allows motion blur to be turned off? Seems like it works pretty well.


You mean like this?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 0
> WorldRender.TransparencyShadowmapsEnable 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurEnable 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurForceOn 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurFixedShutterTime 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurMax 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurQuality 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurMaxSampleCount 0
> WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapEnable 0
> WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapResolution 256
> WorldRender.LightTileCsPathEnable 0
> RenderDevice.RenderAheadLimit 2
> PostProcess.DynamicAOEnable 0
> PerfOverlay.DrawFps 1


----------



## IronMaiden1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Probably not a question for here, but if I were to move my bf4 folder to my ssd would it mess with my other origin games on my hdd.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1222388/guide-moving-reinstalling-origin-and-games-without-re-downloading


----------



## bond32

I just went from windows 8.1 to windows 7, copies my BF4 folder from origin games to my HDD. After I reinstalled everything and origin, I moved it back then "reload my games" in origin. Then "install bf4", it should work. Won't download the entire game again.


----------



## Tobe404

So I'm back on Windows 7 again and what do you know. BF4 worked first time.
I have no idea what it is in Win 8.1 that is causing it not to work.
Actually... Everything is a lot smoother/works better for me on Windows 7.
Also had problems with various other programs on Win 8.1 (including Unigine Heaven 2.5 - would not even open).
I wanted to try the 14.4 drivers but they work on Windows 8.1and not 7. Man I can't win. Lol.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobe404*
> 
> So I'm back on Windows 7 again and what do you know. BF4 worked first time.
> I have no idea what it is in Win 8.1 that is causing it not to work.
> Actually... Everything is a lot smoother/works better for me on Windows 7.
> Also had problems with various other programs on Win 8.1 (including Unigine Heaven 2.5 - would not even open).
> I wanted to try the 14.4 drivers but they work on Windows 8.1and not 7. Man I can't win. Lol.


Sound like buggy AMD drivers


----------



## Tobe404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Sound like buggy AMD drivers


So the 14.4s do work on Windows 7 for others?


----------



## Baasha

Some Altai Range fun in 4K:


----------



## Kuivamaa

Minimap looks mini, indeed


----------



## 21276

Was thinking about installing BF4 again today, 24GB to download...Maybe I'll split that across a couple of internet usage cycles...


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Sound like buggy AMD drivers


well considering 14.4 hasn't even been released yet and everyone is just downloading it from a random megashare website... I wouldn't expect much.


----------



## bond32

14.4 drivers worked pretty well for me... Fixed a powertune issue I had on my 290x I had every 14.x driver had. Number of others said it fixes a few other things.


----------



## Tobe404

I've re-downloaded the 14.4 drovers (full version this time - last time I tried the cut down 160MB one).
Installed with success this time around... However I still get crashes about 5 seconds into any 3d application/game - something to do with Direct X apparently.
Back on 13.12s now and Windows 7. BF4 and Heaven working fine.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobe404*
> 
> So I'm back on Windows 7 again and what do you know. BF4 worked first time.
> I have no idea what it is in Win 8.1 that is causing it not to work.
> Actually... Everything is a lot smoother/works better for me on Windows 7.
> Also had problems with various other programs on Win 8.1 (including Unigine Heaven 2.5 - would not even open).
> I wanted to try the 14.4 drivers but they work on Windows 8.1and not 7. Man I can't win. Lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Sound like buggy AMD drivers


no, sounds like a crap OS, by Microsoft








I had the same problems. I'm on nvidia. I did get it working flawlessly after tinkering around, but something that was going to take me 15mins, took me 2hrs on Windows ******ed 8


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> no, sounds like a crap OS, by Microsoft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same problems. I'm on nvidia. I did get it working flawlessly after tinkering around, but something that was going to take me 15mins, took me 2hrs on Windows ******ed 8


Oh BS and you know it. You don't have to like Windows 8 but don't spread misinformation--that dude had software problems but none of them were inherent to Windows 8. I think I can tell you for sure that Unengine benches and everything else works just fine under 8 if not *better*.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Oh BS and you know it. You don't have to like Windows 8 but don't spread misinformation--that dude had software problems but none of them were inherent to Windows 8. I think I can tell you for sure that Unengine benches and everything else works just fine under 8 if not *better*.


i know everyone has different experiences but I've been on windows 8 since it came out and have never had any issues.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> i know everyone has different experiences but I've been on windows 8 since it came out and have never had any issues.


I've been on 8.1 since release and never had an issue either.

In fact, my friend who bought my old GTX 780 reference card is running Windows 7. He just installed the new 337 driver and is now having trouble in World of Tanks with a lot of stuttering. He had to fall back to the old WHQL driver to remove the stuttering. I fired up WoT with the new beta driver, and guess what: no stuttering whatsoever on Win8.1.

Most newer games are being developed on Win8 and 8.1. It makes sense to switch if you're a gamer.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Oh BS and you know it. You don't have to like Windows 8 but don't spread misinformation--that dude had software problems but none of them were inherent to Windows 8. I think I can tell you for sure that Unengine benches and everything else works just fine under 8 if not *better*.


BS and I know it?
Nope!

I had 0 software problems - and still had problems with win8 and win8.1 (and yes I've been on win8 on my 2nd HDD since release)

Worst OS (check up the stats) in windows' history.
It performed worse in sales than vista did.
Nuff said.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I've been on 8.1 since release and never had an issue either.
> 
> In fact, my friend who bought my old GTX 780 reference card is running Windows 7. He just installed the new 337 driver and is now having trouble in World of Tanks with a lot of stuttering. He had to fall back to the old WHQL driver to remove the stuttering. I fired up WoT with the new beta driver, and guess what: no stuttering whatsoever on Win8.1.
> 
> Most newer games are being developed on Win8 and 8.1. It makes sense to switch if you're a gamer.


About to jump ship to 8.1 myself. Got a copy in my drawer just chillin.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> BS and I know it?
> Nope!
> 
> I had 0 software problems - and still had problems with win8 and win8.1 (and yes I've been on win8 on my 2nd HDD since release)
> 
> Worst OS (check up the stats) in windows' history.
> It performed worse in sales than vista did.
> Nuff said.


You get higher fps in almost everything using windows 8.1 vs 7.
And the 3 second computer start up vs windows 7 taking for ever is nice.
All the side windows and panels and start bar is pure garbage in windows 8 though.


----------



## Ghost12

Is one of those things that is pointless debating. Either like and use it or stick to 7, no debate required really. Personally been on windows 8 from consumer preview to pro on day of release to 8.1, never a single software or hardware issue at any stage of that development. Personally never understood the "metro" hate, it is my start menu,all provided apps deleted/disabled and everything else is one click on rainmeter on a second screen. If not to personal taste no one is forced to migrate but the hatred is laughable imo.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> About to jump ship to 8.1 myself. Got a copy in my drawer just chillin.


Let me know how it goes bro!
Just make sure you don't let win8 install your drivers for you (it can cause problems - especially with GPU)


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Let me know how it goes bro!
> Just make sure you don't let win8 install your drivers for you (it can cause problems - especially with GPU)












I wouldn't have trusted it to that anyway.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> And the 3 second computer start up vs windows 7 taking for ever is nice.


Stop running 7 on a potato then







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Most newer games are being developed on Win8 and 8.1. It makes sense to switch if you're a gamer.


Subjective tbh,my system runs better under 7 than 8/8.1,each to their own(everyone has a different system),please no win 7/8 bull here....


----------



## SLADEizGOD

Something i ran into when I woke up. Just wanted to share if anyone knew about this bug.









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IRIbIMO0SY


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLADEizGOD*
> 
> Something i ran into when I woke up. Just wanted to share if anyone knew about this bug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IRIbIMO0SY


Oh wow. Yes, I had this happen a lot. Especially in ambushes. Come across 2 - 3 players all bunched up and spray them with an LMG. The first guy goes down and you blow a whole clip with only a couple of hit markers on the other enemies. It all makes sense now.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLADEizGOD*
> 
> Something i ran into when I woke up. Just wanted to share if anyone knew about this bug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IRIbIMO0SY


lol just more awesome, remind me to come back and have a game sometime, maybe when has been bandaged up some more.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLADEizGOD*
> 
> Something i ran into when I woke up. Just wanted to share if anyone knew about this bug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IRIbIMO0SY


Happens all the time...







Never understood exactly what was happening as typically the other guys are shooting back.

Another major bug. When will they end?


----------



## Thoth420

Anyone else no matter what the games binds are set to always have the 3 key deploy gadget 1? I like to use my 1-6 keys for vehicle seats and have other binds to deploy stuff (mostly on the mouse) however when I swap to seat 3 by pressing the 3 key I toss a medkit etc at the same time....

I don't understand the point of keybinds if some are hardlocked....


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I'd like to chime in on the Win8 discussion.
I've been running Win8/8.1 for quite a long time now and I've not had any issues with BF4.
The only issue I ever had was not being able to go fullscreen, and that turned out to be caused by Teamviewer.

ION I've just discovered how OP the LSAT with an ACOG and a bipod is, I went 25 for 7 I think last night on one match!


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLADEizGOD*
> 
> Something i ran into when I woke up. Just wanted to share if anyone knew about this bug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IRIbIMO0SY


I couldn't listen to the audio so not sure if was an explanation; is this just random or is there more of a pattern to it?

Edit: Oh I found it:
Quote:


> If a player is killed, and is in a revivable state, that players hitbox seems to still be standing up. This will cause all projectiles (including RPGs, grenades, tank shells, etc) to be bounced off of an area the size of that hitbox.
> If a second player were to be standing behind the first player, the hitbox of the first player acts as a shield.
> The implications of this are very bad, especially when you get corpses littering chokepoints in maps such as OpLock or Operation Metro, or now the new carrier assault maps.
> Also, in the video, Jack said he's unsure whether bullets are affected by the bug. However, if I were to make any sort of assumption, it would be that the bullets come out of the hitbox the same way a bullet goes through a live body


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Happens all the time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never understood exactly what was happening as typically the other guys are shooting back.
> 
> Another major bug. When will they end?


You mean its not supposed to be this way?

Don't complain though, that's not allowed.


----------



## SLADEizGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> lol just more awesome, remind me to come back and have a game sometime, maybe when has been bandaged up some more.


I always play meatgrinder servers with everything on at a 64 player server. I just love the madness and the all the tears in the chat..people accusing others of (HACKING,GLITCHING & Stuff). but for some reason I could not rap my head around on some of my gun battles after running in the long hall way in the locker room with my shotty after killing 2 out of 6 guy camping in there. Till I saw this video by jack fragg. Now i know..LMAO. It was something i just wanted to share with the community of OCN.







I just hope this is very helpful to you guys/gals.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLADEizGOD*
> 
> I always play meatgrinder servers with everything on at a 64 player server. I just love the madness and the all the tears in the chat..people accusing others of (HACKING,GLITCHING & Stuff). but for some reason I could not rap my head around on some of my gun battles after running in the long hall way in the locker room with my shotty after killing 2 out of 6 guy camping in there. Till I saw this video by jack fragg. Now i know..LMAO. It was something i just wanted to share with the community of OCN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope this is very helpful to you guys/gals.


Stopped playing a while ago, I love battlefield but this version is terrible imo, when frustraion supercedes fun is time to log off, so I have.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Stopped playing a while ago, I love battlefield but this version is terrible imo, when frustraion supercedes fun is time to log off, so I have.


I've been a BF fan since the beginning, but I kind of have to agree with this version. Only to a degree though. Maybe I've just outgrown these types of games, but I couldn't find myself nearly as involved in this as I did with BF2 or even BC2. I was extremely excited at release and the thought of Premium was on the tip of my thoughts... for a while. But I remembered BF3 and held off on Premium. Now I'm grateful for this foresight as I haven't touched the game in months, despite trying to find reasons to jump back in.
For those who enjoy, enjoy! For the rest... maybe we're just past our prime for yet another generation of FPS clones







Levelution was a great concept, but not enough to carry the game.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Stopped playing a while ago, I love battlefield but this version is terrible imo, when frustraion supercedes fun is time to log off, so I have.


So.....BF3? I don't have BFBC2 was thinking of getting that if there are still people playing it. I like Rush anyway.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLADEizGOD*
> 
> Something i ran into when I woke up. Just wanted to share if anyone knew about this bug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IRIbIMO0SY


That is really bad. This could explain some rambo or reverse rambo moments in Lockers though... When that 1 guy mows down about 6+ people and seems unstoppable, maybe he was semi-invincible due to this, or the few times I survived through some of my own rambo moments, where I knew I should have died by something and didn't maybe I was on the good end of this bug. Ridiculous either way.


----------



## Kuivamaa

I am not really annoyed by this bug. It is quite bad, don't get me wrong but if it took a community of millions several months to find out about it, I don't think a long beta period would have exposed it. It's the other (obvious or easy to spot )bugs (plus the general stability that was pants for months) that made this game look like a beta, which is unacceptable.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> So.....BF3? I don't have BFBC2 was thinking of getting that if there are still people playing it. I like Rush anyway.


Have jumped back to bf3 quite a few times since bf4, have 900hrs in that game though so have been trying other games out until I re-discover an urge to play bf4 again lol, feels a way off atm.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLADEizGOD*
> 
> Something i ran into when I woke up. Just wanted to share if anyone knew about this bug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IRIbIMO0SY


I pointed it out ages ago - but then I resided to it being a "spawn protection" DICE "feature"


----------



## Kozanitis96

Hi, could anyone tell me why BF4 uses so much ram? I have 8GB's and I have seen it use up to 7.1/8


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Shouldn't use that much, maybe you have other things running?
I have peak usage of 6.5gb. Which is around 4gb for bf4


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kozanitis96*
> 
> Hi, could anyone tell me why BF4 uses so much ram? I have 8GB's and I have seen it use up to 7.1/8


are you sure its bf4? I've NEVER hit 7gb ram usage out of my 8gb, even when doing heavy multitasking, I want to say the max I've seen is 6gb, and thats with like 10 programs and 5+ tabs on firefox, with bf4.

bf4 uses around 4gb then 2gb from other programs and OS, on my rig at least.


----------



## Kozanitis96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> are you sure its bf4? I've NEVER hit 7gb ram usage out of my 8gb, even when doing heavy multitasking, I want to say the max I've seen is 6gb, and thats with like 10 programs and 5+ tabs on firefox, with bf4.
> 
> bf4 uses around 4gb then 2gb from other programs and OS, on my rig at least.


Yes I checked it and it was only BF4 running with two tabs on firefox and the HWmonitor
Could it be a windows service?


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kozanitis96*
> 
> Yes I checked it and it was only BF4 running with two tabs on firefox and the HWmonitor
> Could it be a windows service?


what is your ram usage, just after you power up the computer, before opening anything.

edit: also skype is running on your SS


----------



## Rickles

Got this last week here are my initial thoughts.
Quote:


> I bought this game last week just so I could see if it was as bad as people are saying, and because a friend kept on bugging me, and it is only $50 so I went for it.
> 
> The most glaring issue with the game at the moment, to me, is the netcode. Now, I really don't mind the aspect of me shooting a guy and him shooting me and we both end up dying, I can laugh that off. However, when i get hit once, lay down behind cover then die AFTER I have laid down that is what is frustrating to me.
> 
> From about 20 hours of play time I can say this is an entertaining game, which can give you quite a few good laughs, who doesn't love to counter a knife? But this game is nowhere near other games (such as Counter Strike or TF2) in terms of being able to deliver a consistent or competitive platform.
> 
> Still seems like the game has some wonky performance issues under certain scenarios, with goofy things like flickering or invisible textures, don't ask me why I still have to jump over a wall that has been utterly destroyed, but I think why people get so bothered is because this game has a ton of potential.


I am running on my sig rig and having trouble keeping my min FPS above 120, should I just buttom my settings out? I would like to stay above 120 so that I can run lightboost ,my current settings see from around 80-140 fps pending on what is going on with a mixture of med/high and little to no AA.

While I admit to being an EA hater I can appreciate this game as a very casual (compared to the CS that I play) and light shooter, which is very refreshing to me.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

High ram usage could be a memory leak…some think the game has that issue as well.


----------



## Kozanitis96

Ok thanks all for your responses.
When I start the pc ram is at 1.2GB


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> High ram usage could be a memory leak&#8230;some think the game has that issue as well.


Yup -definitely exists - good call
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kozanitis96*
> 
> Ok thanks all for your responses.
> When I start the pc ram is at 1.2GB


That's normal - I am at 1.5GB on win8.1 myself.
So yeah mem leak - goods shout from above.


----------



## Lhotse

AT LAST !









The password for the Phantom Trainee assignment is....... epic dream worlds

In case you don't have the password for the Phantom Prospect assignment, that one is..... bumpinthenight

You may all go forth now and sing sonets in my praise.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kozanitis96*
> 
> Hi, could anyone tell me why BF4 uses so much ram? I have 8GB's and I have seen it use up to 7.1/8


That's the usage for the entire system.

Take a screenshot of the "Processes" tab in Task Manager.

The x64 client should be using around ~3GB at most.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> That's the usage for the entire system.
> 
> Take a screenshot of the "Processes" tab in Task Manager.
> 
> The x64 client should be using around ~3GB at most.


"5GB max"
Really depends on your system.

For me it fluctuates between 2-4GB


----------



## Lhotse

_*Yawn*_









http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/Capture_zps0deb337e.png.html


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> AT LAST !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The password for the Phantom Trainee assignment is....... epic dream worlds
> 
> In case you don't have the password for the Phantom Prospect assignment, that one is..... bumpinthenight
> 
> You may all go forth now and sing sonets in my praise.


Welcome to a month ago,well 3.5 weeks at least,oh and the bump one was months agoooooooooo(its a level name from MoH)


----------



## bluedevil

BF4/1440p in mind, 780 or 290?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> BF4/1440p in mind, 780 or 290?


290, you get the larger 4 gb ram which will come in handy. Plus prices have gone crazy low now, lower than a 780. I had a 780 Lightning with this said, was a killer card.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> 290, you get the larger 4 gb ram which will come in handy. Plus prices have gone crazy low now, lower than a 780. I had a 780 Lightning with this said, was a killer card.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> BF4/1440p in mind, 780 or 290?


get the 290X and same some bucks my friend

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/04/14/gigabyte_r9_290x_oc_asus_gtx_780_ti_dcuii_review/5#.U0z-GPldVH8


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Have you Premium guys seen the new soldier portraits? You can now change it to a vehicle (provided you've unlocked it). So far I only have the Little Bird and Attack Boat.



God knows why you'd want the ATV as your portrait.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> BF4/1440p in mind, 780 or 290?


I answered this, when you last asked it


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I answered this, when you last asked it


I can't remember what you said. lol....probably a 290.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I can't remember what you said. lol....probably a 290.


are you desperate? If not, I would wait for nvidias new gen.
780 = better drivers, quiet
290 = more vram (you won't need more than 3gb really) , mantle support (good possibility for more ea crap games to be on it)
Then it all depends on price. If you ask me....SLI 680s/760/770 4gb models, and you beat both mentioned up top, both in performance and cheaper price


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> are you desperate? If not, I would wait for nvidias new gen.
> 780 = better drivers, quiet
> 290 = more vram (you won't need more than 3gb really) , mantle support (good possibility for more ea crap games to be on it)
> Then it all depends on price. If you ask me....SLI 680s/760/770 4gb models, and you beat both mentioned up top, both in performance and cheaper price


Just a little









Guess I need to make my bed eh?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Have you Premium guys seen the new soldier portraits? You can now change it to a vehicle (provided you've unlocked it). So far I only have the Little Bird and Attack Boat.
> 
> 
> 
> God knows why you'd want the ATV as your portrait.


Ya I like the little bird









I've been playing around with the LSAT again. What a beastly gun









Also not to be late on the discussion but I checked out my RAM usage. After a couple rounds of Carrier strike it was at ~2.4 GB's.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

How do you know he won't really need more than 3 gigs? The system can always use more even if it doesn't absolutely need it which can only be a good thing.

And better drivers how exactly here now in 2014?

You aren't really a good person to be answering such a question anyway because you are totally Nvidia-biased. Not quite deserving of the "fan boy" label but it's always made plenty clear where your strong preference lies when it comes to GPUs.


----------



## jmcosta

this game will never be fixed lol






atm i prefer bf3


----------



## Rickles

So, I've played this game for about a week with the same set up, no patches etc and now the game crashes after about 2 minutes (or sooner) into a game.

I've removed all overclocks and tried launching it minimized. Where do I go from here?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Try running PBSetup.exe app to update Punkbuster next. Can be downloaded from Even Balance.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> How do you know he won't really need more than 3 gigs? The system can always use more even if it doesn't absolutely need it which can only be a good thing.
> 
> And better drivers how exactly here now in 2014?
> 
> You aren't really a good person to be answering such a question anyway because you are totally Nvidia-biased. Not quite deserving of the "fan boy" label but it's always made plenty clear where your strong preference lies when it comes to GPUs.


because: 1. His not going to get another monitor
2. There shouldn't be any need for more vram
3.
You're quite offending with what you're saying, instead of being useless (as you were with your comment) why don't you actually try and add some input?
4. Look up the latest nvidia drivers, Heck check my Sig
5. Couldn't give a flying money about nvidia nor amd, I buy and recommend what's best for me or the user in question. So because I prove increases in benchmarks, that makes me a 'fanboy' or labels me to one side automatically? What the Heck you smoking?
Give me an amd card (I've actually requested one to review) so that I can do the same benchmarks. More than happy to compare and contrast.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

You are the only one I saw so far to recommend a 780 in this person's case. I did not add any "input" because I'd only be repeating what others already told him which is to go 290, given current prices.

Check out this joke (except it isn't):


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> BF4/1440p in mind, 780 or 290?


780 reference hands down in a SSF.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> this game will never be fixed lol
> 
> atm i prefer bf3


That death shield surely must be a new bug introduced in a recent patch? I noticed it for sure last night in a locker game. I think I would have noticed it a long time ago if it had been around. Grenades bouncing back at you from an Open doorway is pretty obvious it seems. But I guess it could be one of those things you don't notice unless it is pointed out. Funny because I saw someone on enemy team throw a nade at an open door, with a body in it, the grenade clearly bounced right back at them on my screen.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I don't know&#8230;it really could be one of those things where as soon as you are aware of it you see it all the time. Like when my Dad bought a Jaguar back in the 80s. Suddenly after I noticed them all over town. They had been there all along, of course, I just wasn't looking for such/paying attention...

But the magnitude of this bug does still make it seem pretty strange and curious that no one did until after it was made public, I agree.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> You are the only one I saw so far to recommend a 780 in this person's case. I did not add any "input" because I'd only be repeating what others already told him which is to go 290, given current prices.
> 
> Check out this joke (except it isn't):


As I said no idea about prices. Especially not in the US (+ tax)

If you (again gave input) or him to say prices - then that would make it easier


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Fair enough. Another guy has since said 780 too now; I guess re thermals (SFF = small form factor I think).


----------



## Aparition

I looked at prices in the US. I see $450 for a 290, and ~$500 for a GTX 780.

I think if you are going only 1 monitor you should still probably side with the 780. The performance is there for either card, but the 780 does offer better thermals and power usage. Mantle could be useful but a 290 doesn't really need Mantle to play games at 60 FPS.

Also most of the $450 290's I see are used... so your mileage may vary. If the 290 was at $400 I'd opt for a 290, but your looking at a used 290 or a used 780 for ~ the same cost, or a new 780 for ~$50 more.

I don't think performance is the deciding factor as either option will give excellent performance. So your looking at warranty, thermals, power, form factor...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I looked at prices in the US. I see $450 for a 290, and ~$500 for a GTX 780.
> 
> I think if you are going only 1 monitor you should still probably side with the 780. The performance is there for either card, but the 780 does offer better thermals and power usage. Mantle could be useful but a 290 doesn't really need Mantle to play games at 60 FPS.
> 
> Also most of the $450 290's I see are used... so your mileage may vary. If the 290 was at $400 I'd opt for a 290, but your looking at a used 290 or a used 780 for ~ the same cost, or a new 780 for ~$50 more.
> 
> I don't think performance is the deciding factor as either option will give excellent performance. So your looking at warranty, thermals, power, form factor...


he will be playing 1440p at 96hz.

Both are good at that price - but again SLI 4GB 680/760/770 would be a MUCH better solution


----------



## anubis1127

4gb gk104 cards are entirely pointless.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> he will be playing 1440p at 96hz.
> 
> Both are good at that price - but again SLI 4GB 680/760/770 would be a MUCH better solution


As much as a rebuild would be fun, I don't know if thats feasible. I wouldn't have to get a case as I have a CM 590 that has been heavily modded.







that and my PSU might need to upgraded to a higher wattage/amps.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yes I am probably going 670 SLI 4GB myself as I would also like to play this game at 96Hz.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> he will be playing 1440p at 96hz.
> 
> Both are good at that price - but again SLI 4GB 680/760/770 would be a MUCH better solution


Why in the world, with current 290 prices would sli on those be a better option?? Currently the cards you listed are at most less than $50 cheaper than a 290. So, if you're getting multiple cards, you could get the current generation or last generation?


----------



## Ghost12

Sli only if you own one of the cards, single fastest you can afford is the way if going from scratch imo. Regardless of the brand, whichever suits your need and budget.


----------



## jdstock76

For any 1440p solution SLI or Xfire is better than any single card. It's been proven time and time again yet people keep spewing such nonsense.

Back to BF4 I did the unthinkable ... I started using DMRs again. LoL. Looking for a new challenge to keep me interested because Ghost Recon Phantoms and Insurgency are taking all my attention.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> 4gb gk104 cards are entirely pointless.


Why's that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> As much as a rebuild would be fun, I don't know if thats feasible. I wouldn't have to get a case as I have a CM 590 that has been heavily modded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that and my PSU might need to upgraded to a higher wattage/amps.


Fair enough - PS SLI/Xfire + whole system takes give or take 550w at peak.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yes I am probably going 670 SLI 4GB myself as I would also like to play this game at 96Hz.


Yup -that would be good
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Why in the world, with current 290 prices would sli on those be a better option?? Currently the cards you listed are at most less than $50 cheaper than a 290. So, if you're getting multiple cards, you could get the current generation or last generation?


Look up benches of the cards I listed as see how it absolutely destroys the 780/290.
There's absolutely no question of that setup beating single cards. But the VRAM limit is the problem and/or power (although that shouldn't be a problem for most with over 500w PSUs) and/or space (as mentioned above).
I have a VRAM limit and that quite literally is my only bottleneck - I couldn't careless though, as I don't play with deferred AA - I spent a good 15mins with a friend analysing the differences between 1440p vs 1080p vs MSAA on @ 4x vs OFF.
Ended up being:
@ 1440p (what bluedevil and myself have) - there's such minute difference that you have to glue your eyes to the screen to see the pixels being poorly represented near edges.
@ 1080P it was more more noticeable, but not something I would be "worried" about.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> For any 1440p solution SLI or Xfire is better than any single card. It's been proven time and time again yet people keep spewing such nonsense.
> 
> Back to BF4 I did the unthinkable ... I started using DMRs again. LoL. Looking for a new challenge to keep me interested because Ghost Recon Phantoms and Insurgency are taking all my attention.


Indeed - agreed, but hey people prefer single cards - and I totally get it and would prefer a single card myself.
But when you're on 1440p - wanting to play at high FPS, you're going to need that RAW performance - something a single card can't do (at the same price of course) - take a 780ti - and the 780ti destroys it.


----------



## Ghost12

@dubbed you already had a 680 though you picked up reasonably so was sensible for you. Each to their own but to buy two mid range cards from scratch is not for me personally, I did that with the hd7870 when they launched, should have bought the best single at the time 7970/680 and cfx/sli later. This time bought the 780 lightning after the last price cuts and am about to go sli with those. Be in a much better position than if had bought 2 x770 for example. Again though is one of those things could be debated forever, pay your money and take your choice imo, then be happy lol.

And on bf4 I may try a few rounds shortly, getting bored now.


----------



## Kuivamaa

For 1440p/96Hz I'd go Mantle (Radeon).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> @dubbed you already had a 680 though you picked up reasonably so was sensible for you. Each to their own but to buy two mid range cards from scratch is not for me personally, I did that with the hd7870 when they launched, should have bought the best single at the time 7970/680 and cfx/sli later. This time bought the 780 lightning after the last price cuts and am about to go sli with those. Be in a much better position than if had bought 2 x770 for example. Again though is one of those things could be debated forever, pay your money and take your choice imo, then be happy lol.
> 
> And on bf4 I may try a few rounds shortly, getting bored now.


yeah indeed - although I did contemplate selling for a single 780/290 myself, but then realised the SLI option comes out on top (and also in my case ended a lot cheaper)


----------



## bond32

Lol, you're comparing sli 680/770 to a single 290? What about 2 290's? Because the price difference of the two is very small. So you can pay $700-800 for sli 770 which is a spiced up 680 with slower memory bus, or pay $700-$800 for 2 290's which would stop the pieces out of sli 770.


----------



## NeoReaper

Ugh, started playing BF4 recently and yes my performance may be really good with Mantle but I struggle to get Crapbuster to work with my PC and that gets me disconnected from servers quite quickly then on top of that there is like nothing to play without the addon packs which cost about £/$10 each so I am looking at this game and Origin in general and thinking to myself is this "game" really worth all this...


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Ugh, started playing BF4 recently and yes my performance may be really good with Mantle but I struggle to get Crapbuster to work with my PC and that gets me disconnected from servers quite quickly then on top of that there is like nothing to play without the addon packs which cost about £/$10 each so I am looking at this game and Origin in general and thinking to myself is this "game" really worth all this...


No, neither is it worth hundreds of $/£ to play in on in gpu's so here is hoping to the future lol


----------



## anubis1127

@Totally Dubbed They are too slow. I should have been more specific, a single 4gb gk104 card is pointless. Nothing that uses 4gb vram will run well enough on it for it to matter. (Unless we're talking 3rd party HD texture mods, or other nonsense people do).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> @Totally Dubbed They are too slow. I should have been more specific, a single 4gb gk104 card is pointless. Nothing that uses 4gb vram will run well enough on it for it to matter. (Unless we're talking 3rd party HD texture mods, or other nonsense people do).


It's weird you say that - any source of this?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> It's weird you say that - any source of this?


Countless threads on tech forums would be a start. Have you really never seen that debate?


----------



## pc-illiterate

i know here in the USA you can buy 2 new zotac 4gb 670 for $274 each. $550 for sli 670s. used 670s ive seen go for $225-250 each.
and both the 680 and 770 have a 256 bus


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> i know here in the USA you can buy 2 new zotac 4gb 670 for $274 each. $550 for sli 670s. used 670s ive seen go for $225-250 each.
> and both the 680 and 770 have a 256 bus


That would be a performance hit in what we are comparing. 256 bus even on a 4 gb card will never come close to the 512 bit bus on the 290.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> That would be a performance hit in what we are comparing. 256 bus even on a 4 gb card will never come close to the 512 bit bus on the 290.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Lol, you're comparing sli 680/770 to a single 290? What about 2 290's? Because the price difference of the two is very small. So you can pay $700-800 for sli 770 which is a spiced up 680 with slower memory bus, or pay $700-$800 for 2 290's which would stop the pieces out of sli 770.


you say 1 thing then you say another.
crossfired 290s is $300 more expensive than sli 670s which is cheaper than sli 770s by $200.
the memory bus comment was for your incorrect reference of an inferior memory bus on the 770.
my point is for $550 (NEW) you get better performance than $550 worth of 290(x) or 770/780 as you can only buy a SINGLE card. think about it.


----------



## bluedevil

Funny one should mention SLI 760 vs R9 290. Seems like the 290 isn't to far off of SLI'd 760s, and that's without Mantle!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1441847/r9-290-vs-gtx-760-sli-benchmarks


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> you say 1 thing then you say another.
> crossfired 290s is $300 more expensive than sli 670s which is cheaper than sli 770s by $200.
> the memory bus comment was for your incorrect reference of an inferior memory bus on the 770.
> my point is for $550 (NEW) you get better performance than $550 worth of 290(x) or 770/780 as you can only buy a SINGLE card. think about it.


Yeah I didn't say this "1 thing" you did. But no matter if anyone cares they can read back a few posts. You compared a single 290 to sli 770. You claim the price of 290 at $550 which is absurd as they are not that price. One more thing, the original question was asking about a 290x or 770/680. There was never any mention of sli/crossfire/already owning one card. I was simply stating how dumb it would be to buy 2 770's vs 2 290's right now.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Yeah I didn't say this "1 thing" you did. But no matter if anyone cares they can read back a few posts. You compared a single 290 to sli 770. You claim the price of 290 at $550 which is absurd as they are not that price. One more thing, the original question was asking about a 290x or 770/680. There was never any mention of sli/crossfire/already owning one card. I was simply stating how dumb it would be to buy 2 770's vs 2 290's right now.


Lol I was just looking at 290 prices....

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Delectronics&field-keywords=r9%20290&sprefix=r9+29%2Celectronics&rh=i%3Aelectronics%2Ck%3Ar9%20290


----------



## bond32

Also, how is my comment about memory bus incorrect?? That should be your primary concern when it comes to battlefield 4 at 1440p when, as I observed on my 290x, memory usage is a consistent 3 gb. So you want the slower or faster pipeline for that?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Lol I was just looking at 290 prices....
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Delectronics&field-keywords=r9%20290&sprefix=r9+29%2Celectronics&rh=i%3Aelectronics%2Ck%3Ar9%20290


Seriously if you're interested in buying a 290x,check out the marketplace here on ocn. There's a few up now for 350ish.


----------



## pc-illiterate

lol. yes you did say 1 thing then another. you need to go back and read what i even quoted you as saying.
and it would be dumb to sli 770s or crossfire 290s when you can get 4gb sli 670s for $550 as i said. i cant help you bought a 290x and feel you need to defend that against buying 2x 670s.
i didnt compare sli 770s to a single 290. you really should go back and reread the posts.

bluedevil, the 760 is a crap of a card carrying the x60 designation. amd needs mantle. according to 9quad his tri-fire 290x takes a dump in dx11.

editing this as posts were made before i hit submit

your comment about memory bus was incorrect as saying the 770 has a smaller memory bandwidth than the 680, as i quoted you as saying earlier when i showed you.
you really should read what others and also what you post. it would stop you from running around in circles and looking like you dont know anything.


----------



## Forceman

Bond32, at 1440p with all Ultra except no MSAA and Post AA to Low, I was seeing about 2.6GB of VRAM used. That was 64-player Golmud in spectator mode (first person view). Not sure about other maps.

Edit: Lost Islands with 2xMSAA was about 2.8GB.


----------



## Mr Nightman

would going from a phenom 2 x4 970 to a x6 1090t be very beneficial for battlefield 4? I assume not really


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Nightman*
> 
> would going from a phenom 2 x4 970 to a x6 1090t be very beneficial for battlefield 4? I assume not really


You will see a difference.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Countless threads on tech forums would be a start. Have you really never seen that debate?


Never have dude
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Funny one should mention SLI 760 vs R9 290. Seems like the 290 isn't to far off of SLI'd 760s, and that's without Mantle!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1441847/r9-290-vs-gtx-760-sli-benchmarks


Nice!


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Nightman*
> 
> would going from a phenom 2 x4 970 to a x6 1090t be very beneficial for battlefield 4? I assume not really


defenily yes man


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Nightman*
> 
> would going from a phenom 2 x4 970 to a x6 1090t be very beneficial for battlefield 4? I assume not really


You will see a hefty boost in framerate.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> You will see a hefty boost in framerate.


Maybe 20fps or so. I'm not kidding!


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Bond32, at 1440p with all Ultra except no MSAA and Post AA to Low, I was seeing about 2.6GB of VRAM used. That was 64-player Golmud in spectator mode (first person view). Not sure about other maps.
> 
> Edit: Lost Islands with 2xMSAA was about 2.8GB.


That's almost exactly what I see. Are you using mantle? What drivers?


----------



## Kuivamaa

I recently got Premium-it seems that on Second Assualt maps, everybody plays conquest. Is Metro Rush a lost art already? Not too keen on playing conquest in there, it is such a mess.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Ugh, started playing BF4 recently and yes my performance may be really good with Mantle but I struggle to get Crapbuster to work with my PC and that gets me disconnected from servers quite quickly then on top of that there is like nothing to play without the addon packs which cost about £/$10 each so I am looking at this game and Origin in general and thinking to myself is this "game" really worth all this...


For me the problem with BF4 crashing WAS mantle. I deleted all the files in my documents, essentially setting the game options back to the original ones (which includes Dx11) and my constant crashing problem was solved.

That being said, I also felt that mantle had times where the frame rate dropped even more then DX11, which is saying a lot considering this game is a framerate rollercoaster...

From my point of view this game only makes sense if you buy premium or find good servers and stick to vanilla.

Currently running EVERYTHING on my computer at stock clocks (like a boss) and haven't had issues since then. I am using the medium settings and trying to stay above 120 fps in hopes that someday I can run this game with light boost.


----------



## bluedevil

Just secured payment on a R9 290. Hope I can get 96fps on 1440P on BF4!!


----------



## Capt

Quick question, does the majority here play with Mantle or DirectX?


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> Quick question, does the majority here play with Mantle or DirectX?


Personally going to wait for Mantle support to mature a bit. I can't speak for everyone, but at the present I'm getting less FPS with Mantle than with DirectX using the leaked Catalyst 14.4.


----------



## Nissejacke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> Quick question, does the majority here play with Mantle or DirectX?


Hi

I'm using mantle, and my wife is too.


----------



## Rickles

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> Quick question, does the majority here play with Mantle or DirectX?


I couldn't get mantle to do much other then crash on a one week old win7 install with the latest beta drivers from AMD and my sig rig.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Bond32, at 1440p with all Ultra except no MSAA and Post AA to Low, I was seeing about 2.6GB of VRAM used. That was 64-player Golmud in spectator mode (first person view). Not sure about other maps.
> 
> Edit: Lost Islands with 2xMSAA was about 2.8GB.


Key part there is _no MSAA_ which some can live without but certainly not me. Sure there are less jaggies at this higher pixel density but I still see them and they definitely adversely affect overall IQ especially on distance views and thinner lines (fences, cranes, antennas etc).


----------



## Rickles

Also, what is with everyone calling people hackers?

I got like 2 hackusations yesterday and the one game I was like 29 kills and 16 deaths (on a 300 ticket deathmatch and I wasn't even close to top fragging or the best ratio), granted I did get like 5 headshot ribbons but do people not realize they are just bad at the game, or were there really a bunch of slightly above average hackers?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Butthurt idiots with more pride than sense and skills I guess. Just bad timing probably; I see less of this than in BF3, for example. Less crude insults flying around too. Not sure why exactly but I'll take it.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Also, what is with everyone calling people hackers?


Because of people like him:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxFq5N0O4Dk

I met that guy 3-4 days ago, going 20-0,32-1 etc. with a sniper rifle in 100 ticket TDM rounds.Punkbuster failed to catch his aimbot, FF was apparently tricked (his match log showed 0% accuracy or something) and he pretty much ruined the server rotation for all of us. When I first joined he was in my team and I would run for a minute or two without even finding an enemy alive.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Just secured payment on a R9 290. Hope I can get 96fps on 1440P on BF4!!


Awesome choice. You will get that framerate no problem. Did you find one here in the marketplace?

I play with directX personally. Mantle didn't show any ounce of improvement for me except I had constant crashes. If I set my cpu to stock and ram to stock, mantle wouldn't crash. I was positive my OC was stable too.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Awesome choice. You will get that framerate no problem. Did you find one here in the marketplace?
> 
> I play with directX personally. Mantle didn't show any ounce of improvement for me except I had constant crashes. If I set my cpu to stock and ram to stock, mantle wouldn't crash. I was positive my OC was stable too.


^ This has also been my experience with mantle. Finally got the game stable again last night, will have to get my overclocks back on tonight.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Awesome choice. You will get that framerate no problem. Did you find one here in the marketplace?
> 
> I play with directX personally. Mantle didn't show any ounce of improvement for me except I had constant crashes. If I set my cpu to stock and ram to stock, mantle wouldn't crash. I was positive my OC was stable too.


I nabbed outlawed 290. Pretty good deal.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Also, what is with everyone calling people hackers?
> 
> I got like 2 hackusations yesterday and the one game I was like 29 kills and 16 deaths (on a 300 ticket deathmatch and I wasn't even close to top fragging or the best ratio), granted I did get like 5 headshot ribbons but do people not realize they are just bad at the game, or were there really a bunch of slightly above average hackers?


Funny story!
I was in the AC-130 with the J-DAM cannon seat. Some kid started spewing forth excrement in chat calling me "Hacker in the AC130"... kick him, blah blah blah, etc...
In fairness my aim was pretty good that day







I was picking off enemies left and right, got a couple of boats, and was causing their team lots of grief.

Anyways 10 minutes goes by with this kid trying to ban/kick me. Then he types out a racial slur and is immediately banned.









lol.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Funny story!
> I was in the AC-130 with the J-DAM cannon seat. Some kid started spewing forth excrement in chat calling me "Hacker in the AC130"... kick him, blah blah blah, etc...
> In fairness my aim was pretty good that day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was picking off enemies left and right, got a couple of boats, and was causing their team lots of grief.
> 
> Anyways 10 minutes goes by with this kid trying to ban/kick me. Then he types out a racial slur and is immediately banned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.


Mine I was sniping / counter sniping this same guy over and over, I had like 7 kills on him and 1 death and he was like "BR41ND0GS is a hacker, every time he lags and then gets a head shot", I then had to point out that if I actually had bought hacks and I ended up with a 1.5:1 K I would be pretty upset.

Then he stopped sniping and kept trying to rush me, I pulled a sick flick head shot at close range and the next time I killed him with a p226 headshot. He was so mad, my buddy and I were laughing so hard. He killed me a couple times after that but man, laughing while playing a FPS is so refreshing.

To be fair my ping was 120 because I was playing with a friend that now lives closer to west coast servers so not sure how that affects the wonderful netcode.

Best I have ever done in a match was sniping on a TDM and there I did manage to get to 19-2 or something close to that.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> That's almost exactly what I see. Are you using mantle? What drivers?


That was Mantle using the 14.4s. I tried DirectX but the in-game display wasn't showing VRAM used for some reason.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Key part there is _no MSAA_ which some can live without but certainly not me. Sure there are less jaggies at this higher pixel density but I still see them and they definitely adversely affect overall IQ especially on distance views and thinner lines (fences, cranes, antennas etc).


Yeah, I normally like running MSAA also, but Post to Low does a pretty good job of knocking down the edges without blurring the textures. Plus I prefer the extra 20 FPS I get with no MSAA now that my monitor can actually display the extra frames.


----------



## BusterOddo

So I am no longer able to launch the game as of yesterday. The battlelog screen doesn't even open. It does not launch when trying from my desktop icon, through Origin, the start menu, or from the exe in the bf4 folder(both 32 and 64bit versions). However if I open IE and go the battlelog page and login, I am able to play. I have tried the manual game update and repair functions, also updated punkbuster manually, and updated windows(windows 7). I have done no other changes to my computer since before the problem started. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah it does seem to blur less in this game than BF3 and some others but I still try to avoid. I can get away with 2x in BF4 ok so thats what I run for now. Though, frankly, there didn't seem to be a very large diff between 2 and 4x in this game either. Also unlike BF3. I will have to test that again though.

I mean it has to be blurred at least somewhat, right? Isn't that how it smooths the jaggies?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I nabbed outlawed 290. Pretty good deal.


Nice - let us know how it runs!
Why not the 290x btw?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yeah it does seem to blur less in this game than BF3 and some others but I still try to avoid. I can get away with 2x in BF4 ok so thats what I run for now. Though, frankly, there didn't seem to be a very large diff between 2 and 4x in this game either. Also unlike BF3. I will have to test that again though.
> 
> I mean it has to be blurred at least somewhat, right? Isn't that how it smooths the jaggies?


yeah, it should be sharper technically speaking and less 'interference' with the edges. In all honesty on 1440p, didn't see a difference. At least nothing that would bother me in the slightest.
I used to tell the difference, as you pointed out, in bf3. But in bf4, really can't tell that much of a difference, especially between 2 & 4x


----------



## the9quad

Ran some bf4 with mantle tonight to test a few things with the leaked drivers. I can say one thing, that new default framepacing method is a frickin killer on the fps. Using the old method i now range from 215-300fps (crazee right) the new method bam 88 fps ( i can get it to go higher, but you have to finagle with aa up and down to do so). Just thought i'd throw that out there.

This is a run with the frames limited to 130 fps. I gave the new framepacing a boost by adjusting aa up and down until it started at 120 fps. Both runs were done at 1440p ultra with 2xmsaa. You can see the new method in red and the old in green. with the new method frametimes are slightly smoother (and slower), but as soon s something happens to take a framerate hit they start smoothing at the new lower framerate (notice the step change that occurs). as you can see the old method is plenty darn smooth and spends 99.9% of the time >120 fps (in reality it's pegged at 130 fps) while the new method might have a slightly smoother line it just isnt worth the framerate hit imo as the difference is negligble. I will say look at how smooth the last 1000 or so frames are once it takes the stepchange (red line starting after 15000 frames), that is what it is like at 88 fps without finagling it to go higher)


----------



## Thoth420

So am I the only person that runs no AA? I just like performance and frankly I miss seeing stuff with any type of FXAA on to some degree. MSAA etc too much of a perf hog. If it is a single player game sure but for a MP I want dem frames.


----------



## FuriousPop

Hey all,

wanted to ask, im running BF4 7560x1600, 2x Sapphire R9 290's Tri-x - everything is running stock (mem, CPU, GPU)

After 5 - 10 mins in BSOD - IRQ Not equal too......

Settings i had on were Auto (High) with Vsync off. didn't touch anything else but Vsync.

However in Single player mode - i was able to play 4 missions straight through with no errors, Multiplayer i can barely last 5 mins in a map..

Im running the 13.12 drivers - was thinking of trying the 14.2 or 14.3 drivers to see which one is better...

Any suggestions to get this game running stable? problem is i cannot replicate the issue with any other game....


----------



## Forceman

IRQ not less or equal error may be a driver error from something like a sound card. Have you checked bluescreen viewer to see what driver caused the crash? It should also say on the blue screen itself.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> So am I the only person that runs no AA? I just like performance and frankly I miss seeing stuff with any type of FXAA on to some degree. MSAA etc too much of a perf hog. If it is a single player game sure but for a MP I want dem frames.


I have no aa deferred on, everything else is on ultra for me


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Man I had a fantastic game on lockers last night:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/456515243265970944/514754486/



Kill streak went to 16 I believe before I died. And no, I wasn't constantly being revived









I'm getting quite bored of Carrier Assault now though and I don't see many Naval Strike conquest large servers unfortunately.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Ran some bf4 with mantle tonight to test a few things with the leaked drivers. I can say one thing, that new default framepacing method is a frickin killer on the fps. Using the old method i now range from 215-300fps (crazee right) the new method bam 88 fps ( i can get it to go higher, but you have to finagle with aa up and down to do so). Just thought i'd throw that out there.
> 
> This is a run with the frames limited to 130 fps. I gave the new framepacing a boost by adjusting aa up and down until it started at 120 fps. Both runs were done at 1440p ultra with 2xmsaa. You can see the new method in red and the old in green. with the new method frametimes are slightly smoother (and slower), but as soon s something happens to take a framerate hit they start smoothing at the new lower framerate (notice the step change that occurs). as you can see the old method is plenty darn smooth and spends 99.9% of the time >120 fps (in reality it's pegged at 130 fps) while the new method might have a slightly smoother line it just isnt worth the framerate hit imo as the difference is negligble. I will say look at how smooth the last 1000 or so frames are once it takes the stepchange (red line starting after 15000 frames), that is what it is like at 88 fps without finagling it to go higher)


In your case,this change was uncalled for. Is this frame pacing method optional at least or do you have to stay in the older driver? If I were you I would send this feedback to AMD ASAP.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I have no aa deferred on, everything else is on ultra for me


I don't use any post or deferred (or via the NVCP) everything is set to high. Ultra I get FPS dives here and there...


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> In your case,this change was uncalled for. Is this frame pacing method optional at least or do you have to stay in the older driver? If I were you I would send this feedback to AMD ASAP.


The new method is dice specific, and it is optional. More of a proof of concept. The take away here is the old method has variance that is already tight enough, I mean look we are talking 1-5 ms variance with the majority of the time it being 1-2ms. That's craZy good. The new method however is insanely flat if they can get the performance up it will be insane.nv couldn't touch either method, and with the new method it is definitely out of their league. 1-5 ms is something no one would notice aside from a graph after the fact.

In the case of the old method, using OSD of the frame rate I don't even see it flicker off of 130fps, it's that fast.


----------



## bluedevil

What is with servers kicking you for saying "Going full ****** with the shotgun". Just got kicked for saying/typing that. Apparently its a racist/foul language. Love it when the game drops the F bomb all the time, but you can't show a little casual frustration.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> What is with servers kicking you for saying "Going full ****** with the shotgun". Just got kicked for saying/typing that. Apparently its a racist/foul language. Love it when the game drops the F bomb all the time, but you can't show a little casual frustration.


I noticed a lot of servers are doing this. Milliner ls apparently don't like foul mouths.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Well "******" is an insult along the lines of banned ones citing race or sexual orientation because people who are those things have no choice in the matter. Maybe the admin's sister has Downs Syndrome; you never know. But still that's a bit much IMO.

Shoulda said "full noob" instead dude.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> So am I the only person that runs no AA? I just like performance and frankly I miss seeing stuff with any type of FXAA on to some degree. MSAA etc too much of a perf hog. If it is a single player game sure but for a MP I want dem frames.


But you have a 780????
I think you may be underestimating just how powerful a 780 is on a single monitor.
I run x2MSAA with mix of High and Ultra settings, and with the BF4Frame Time monitor thingy it shows an average of ~190-300 FPS. I've locked mine with config at 70 FPS, my monitor refresh rate.

In other games I was playing around with custom AA levels, specifically Sparse Grid Super Sampling, which applies absurd amount of AA, and easily did 60 FPS or more.
GTX 780 is very powerful!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> But you have a 780????
> I think you may be underestimating just how powerful a 780 is on a single monitor.
> I run x2MSAA with mix of High and Ultra settings, and with the BF4Frame Time monitor thingy it shows an average of ~190-300 FPS. I've locked mine with config at 70 FPS, my monitor refresh rate.
> 
> In other games I was playing around with custom AA levels, specifically Sparse Grid Super Sampling, which applies absurd amount of AA, and easily did 60 FPS or more.
> GTX 780 is very powerful!


99% of the time its fine on Ultra but I take these random moments where I get severe FPS drops (normally when I cannot afford it) and since I set everything to just High it has not since occurred. Possible placebo but I don't really notice much graphical difference and frankly the game has a fair amount of z fighting going on regardless...kind of like polishing a turd.

As far as AA goes the the post or FXAA blurs my screen too much for my liking...it is better than 3. And MSAA caused most if not all of the crashes I ever had playing 3 so my default position was to just disable it.


----------



## nasmith2000

ok if one more person jacks my tank or chopper when i get out to repair it, i'm going to hunt them down on the servers for the rest of their days









on silk road this am, after a couple prolonged battles in my little bird, I land behind a dune in a corner of the map... middle of nowhere, no one in sight, no passengers in the little bird. i start repairing--the bird is on its last legs. all the sudden my chopper starts to take off, and then I see the guy say GET IN! (he's already 30 yards above ground) and leaves me there holding my repair tool. there is no lonelier feeling than holding a repair tool in the middle of nowhere on silk road. I truly felt deserted in the desert. what a clueless punk!

edit: forgot to mention... as i'm watching him fly away, i see like nine stingers impact him within like 6 seconds. what a waste.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> ok if one more person jacks my tank or chopper when i get out to repair it, i'm going to hunt them down on the servers for the rest of their days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on silk road this am, after a couple prolonged battles in my little bird, I land behind a dune in a corner of the map... middle of nowhere, no one in sight, no passengers in the little bird. i start repairing--the bird is on it's last legs. all the sudden my chopper starts to take off, and then I see the guy say GET IN! (he's already 30 yards above ground) and leaves me there holding my repair tool. there is no lonely feeling than holding a repair tool in the middle of nowhere on silk road. I truly felt deserted in the desert. what a clueless punk!
> 
> edit: forgot to mention... as i'm watching him fly away, is see like nine stingers impact him within like 6 seconds. what a waste.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah I hate when people steal my vehic when I jump out to use the Stinger or something but while repairing is really the worst. At least he got what he deserved (and saved you from all those missiles, no..?).


----------



## Cavey00

I've searched through this thread a bit and haven't seen this mentioned. When ever I'm getting knifed, I instinctively go for the F key like I'm actually going to be able to counter it. The problem is most of the time I hit G instead/as well and a good portion of the time I _actually_ drop a grenade. Last night said grenade bounced around and killed my attacker. I didn't see getting credit for it (rightfully so) but it royally pissed the guy off. He went on a tirade calling me a hack, several names, etc. I didn't really care, but when that happens should I just hands off the keyboard and take the stabbing like a man?


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> ok if one more person jacks my tank or chopper when i get out to repair it, i'm going to hunt them down on the servers for the rest of their days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on silk road this am, after a couple prolonged battles in my little bird, I land behind a dune in a corner of the map... middle of nowhere, no one in sight, no passengers in the little bird. i start repairing--the bird is on its last legs. all the sudden my chopper starts to take off, and then I see the guy say GET IN! (he's already 30 yards above ground) and leaves me there holding my repair tool. there is no lonelier feeling than holding a repair tool in the middle of nowhere on silk road. I truly felt deserted in the desert. what a clueless punk!
> 
> edit: forgot to mention... as i'm watching him fly away, i see like nine stingers impact him within like 6 seconds. what a waste.


lol...This reminds me a guy who used to play BF 2142 all the time. His gamer name was 'CMONGIMMEARIDE' because he got so tired of being left stranded all the time. People used to do that (still do obviously) ALL THE TIME. What was worse was they would grab a transport or attack vehicle off a Titan and leave with _empty gunner seats on it_ ! It's always going to be like that. No matter what game you play, 'that guy' will always be there.







:


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavey00*
> 
> I've searched through this thread a bit and haven't seen this mentioned. When ever I'm getting knifed, I instinctively go for the F key like I'm actually going to be able to counter it. The problem is most of the time I hit G instead/as well and a good portion of the time I _actually_ drop a grenade. Last night said grenade bounced around and killed my attacker. I didn't see getting credit for it (rightfully so) but it royally pissed the guy off. He went on a tirade calling me a hack, several names, etc. I didn't really care, but when that happens should I just hands off the keyboard and take the stabbing like a man?


Which raises the question - what are the criteria for when you can counter? Is it only when they come at you from the front, or when they have less health than you or something? I haven't been able to figure out why I sometimes get the option and sometimes don't.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yeah I hate when people steal my vehic when I jump out to use the Stinger or something but while repairing is really the worst. At least he got what he deserved (and saved you from all those missiles, no..?).


yes for sure and no, i obviously would have skillfully maneuvered around the stingers and shot the offenders


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> lol...This reminds me a guy who used to play BF 2142 all the time. His gamer name was 'CMONGIMMEARIDE' because he got so tired of being left stranded all the time. People used to do that (still do obviously) ALL THE TIME. What was worse was they would grab a transport or attack vehicle off a Titan and leave with _empty gunner seats on it_ ! It's always going to be like that. No matter what game you play, 'that guy' will always be there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


exactly...and i love the guy that uses the attack helicopter as his personal sniper transport. so he can go tilt at windmills on top of some building while the rest of us are fighting.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavey00*
> 
> I've searched through this thread a bit and haven't seen this mentioned. When ever I'm getting knifed, I instinctively go for the F key like I'm actually going to be able to counter it. The problem is most of the time I hit G instead/as well and a good portion of the time I _actually_ drop a grenade. Last night said grenade bounced around and killed my attacker. I didn't see getting credit for it (rightfully so) but it royally pissed the guy off. He went on a tirade calling me a hack, several names, etc. I didn't really care, but when that happens should I just hands off the keyboard and take the stabbing like a man?


I set my melee button (F) to one of the buttons on the side of my mouse, so when I want to knife someone quick, all I have to do is raise up my thumb a little and press the button. No keyboard. Works great. Once I started doing that, my knife kills increased dramatically.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Which raises the question - what are the criteria for when you can counter? Is it only when they come at you from the front, or when they have less health than you or something? I haven't been able to figure out why I sometimes get the option and sometimes don't.


You can only counter a knife kill from the front.

And as soon as the animation starts, I spam the living crap out of the F key.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


haha epic


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavey00*
> 
> I've searched through this thread a bit and haven't seen this mentioned. When ever I'm getting knifed, I instinctively go for the F key like I'm actually going to be able to counter it. The problem is most of the time I hit G instead/as well and a good portion of the time I _actually_ drop a grenade. Last night said grenade bounced around and killed my attacker. I didn't see getting credit for it (rightfully so) but it royally pissed the guy off. He went on a tirade calling me a hack, several names, etc. I didn't really care, but when that happens should I just hands off the keyboard and take the stabbing like a man?


As mentioned rebind the key. I use middle mouse button, and I also have a thumb mouse click to "T" so I can switch variable zoom, lasers, flashlights while still being able to shoot if i need to.










But lately I have just been using the Rex instead of the knife.


----------



## Cavey00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> I set my melee button (F) to one of the buttons on the side of my mouse, so when I want to knife someone quick, all I have to do is raise up my thumb a little and press the button. No keyboard. Works great. Once I started doing that, my knife kills increased dramatically.


I've tried that but it won't recognize that button on my mouse. I hate having F as my melee. I primarily play HC and almost always jam the G key as well, resulting in both of us dying. It's embarrassing.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavey00*
> 
> I've tried that but it won't recognize that button on my mouse. I hate having F as my melee. I primarily play HC and almost always jam the G key as well, resulting in both of us dying. It's embarrassing.


You could try swapping the binds of F and Q


----------



## Cavey00

True, as I very rarely use Q. What is that, designating a target as squad leader? I can see myself designating a target every time I go to toss a grenade


----------



## Krazee

Q is for the quick communication, marking people and objectives. If you dont use it you are failing.


----------



## Cavey00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Q is for the quick communication, marking people and objectives. If you dont use it you are failing.


Hey hey hey, I never said I wasn't failing. Let's not get off topic here.


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Q is for the quick communication, marking people and objectives. If you dont use it you are failing.


Yeah I bet I hit the Q button a couple hundred times every map lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Q is for the quick communication, marking people and objectives. If you dont use it you are failing.


indeed - agreed.

I spam Q so hard.


----------



## Rickles

Ideally I would map:

Spacebar: designate target
Q: melee
F: Grenade
G: jump


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> yes for sure and no, i obviously would have skillfully maneuvered around the stingers and shot the offenders


Oh yes, of course. Silly me!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> I set my melee button (F) to one of the buttons on the side of my mouse, so when I want to knife someone quick, all I have to do is raise up my thumb a little and press the button. No keyboard. Works great. Once I started doing that, my knife kills increased dramatically.


Yes I use top side mouse button too&#8230;also for grenade (middle wheel as button). If the game isn't recognizing your side buttons (and your mouse software is installed) then bind the button to a keystroke you don't use like "L". In that case you set it in the Keyboard binds section in-game in Settings though, not Mouse/Controller.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> You can only counter a knife kill from the front.
> 
> And as soon as the animation starts, I spam the living crap out of the F key.


Me too but I really don't have much luck countering&#8230;or I get counter-countered. ONE TIME in the beta I was able to pull off the super sweet counter where you punch the dude in the face before killing him with his own knife. But not since.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BusterOddo*
> 
> Yeah I bet I hit the Q button a couple hundred times every map lol


Yeah me too. It's not even conscious half the time. Which means that the pointing animation can screw me up sometimes if I end up spotting a dude in range (even though you can still fire while pointing). I love the addition of Spot Ribbons, I'll tell you that.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Been watching some MLG Halo3 gameplay for the last few days - miss that game....unbelievable how the industry has turned on its head.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Ideally I would map:
> 
> Spacebar: designate target
> Q: melee
> F: Grenade
> G: jump


Got ourselves a thinker...


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> indeed - agreed.
> 
> I spam Q so hard.


The nice/lame thing is that you can spot guys you really can't even see. I've taken to spamming Q at the top of distant towers and buildings just in case there's a sniper up there. Also works at windows for guys hiding inside.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Oh yeah…I mean I like that even if it's not particularly realistic. I spot guys from across the map all the time. I suppose I can see why some would not like this though. Hey there is always HC.


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Oh yeah&#8230;I mean I like that even if it's not particularly realistic. I spot guys from across the map all the time. I suppose I can see why some would not like this though. Hey there is always HC.


This is also why I almost always run with a silencer. If I'm not spotted its ninja time


----------



## patriotaki

Im playing BF4 on my PS4.. and im thinking to buy premium is there any way to get a sale on it? Because bf4 premium is out of my budget.. if there is no way which expansion pack you suggest me to buy? Naval? China rising?


----------



## Rickles

I don't think they do sales on premium.

Currently the base game is $25 for pc and $30 for deluxe, but from my looking around premium seems to always stay at $50.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> You can only counter a knife kill from the front.
> 
> And as soon as the animation starts, I spam the living crap out of the F key.


Same here.When I knife someone from the side ,a different animation triggers, my soldier usualy hits them in the face with the knife before stabbing.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Which raises the question - what are the criteria for when you can counter? Is it only when they come at you from the front, or when they have less health than you or something? I haven't been able to figure out why I sometimes get the option and sometimes don't.


With this game.. it's luck. Example, I counter-knifed a dude last night when I was on the floor and he came from behind. Why I got the option and why I succeeded, no idea. Just another BF moment. Of course this happens the other way around too and it's pretty much the worst feeling there is (not the counter-knife but the game giving that option when it shouldn't).


----------



## igrease

Is there a way to do benchmarking in Battlefield 4 while using Mantle?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Oh yeah&#8230;I mean I like that even if it's not particularly realistic. I spot guys from across the map all the time. I suppose I can see why some would not like this though. Hey there is always HC.


And then the other half of the time, you clearly see a tank or jet or chopper, etc, spam Q at it and it never spots... lol So it balances out.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Well that can happen but not very often. At least for me. Maybe you are overspamming and triggering the 'cool down period' sometimes too.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> Is there a way to do benchmarking in Battlefield 4 while using Mantle?


Yes, use the PerfOverlay.FrameFileLogEnable 1 command from the console, and then use RagingCain's frame time analyzer.


----------



## igrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Yes, use the PerfOverlay.FrameFileLogEnable 1 command from the console, and then use RagingCain's frame time analyzer.


Where does the log go?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> Where does the log go?


IIIRC, it's in the Documents/BF4 folder.


----------



## connectwise

^
OCN's commandoboxter getting hit by tvs in dat video lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> OCN's commandoboxter getting hit by tvs in dat video lol


haha that's my lil cousin!
He isn't actually on OCN - but his an excellent player, thus he had to be part of the OCN platoon.
+ him and I always play together

EDIT:
Just watched the video - holy freaking crap.
They're taking the piss out of a guy, that really loves watching them - and complaint about him spawn camping with a TV missile!?
There's a reason I haven't watched one of their videos for ages - those stupid mother....
Seriously - absolutely ridiculous. I don't blame my lil cousin getting annoyed (he gets annoyed too easily at this game though - even more than me! haha)
So he should have just held back his emotions, but the disgusting reaction to those 20+ yr old acting like absolute idiots - and playing with little to no skill - absolutely brilliant.
I would have locked to rock up in that game and teach them a few fair things.

Note: If you ever get a Rivalcampnoob or vehiclecap in your game - just c4 + buggy / boat them - and they'll soon leave the game (happened to me several times now, funny to see them rage quit, poor noobs)


----------



## Aparition

Well I learned something new with the TV missile.
That was a lot of camping though :/ Didn't support their team or try to cap.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Well I learned something new with the TV missile.
> That was a lot of camping though :/ Didn't support their team or try to cap.


Jack was speaking as if he was capping - but I have no idea.
In all honesty those guys - would get absolutely destroyed in "normal" non-camping vehicle maps.

I can't stress that enough.

Anyway - played a few rounds with raider yesterday - a TRUE FPS gamer - his absolutely amazing and doesn't rely on camping:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/456939438112025920/177435049/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/456936175815929152/177435049/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/456933439036763456/177435049/

Here, watch this video for incredible gameplay - not some noob with a TV missile camping in the bloody boat


----------



## s-f-r-j

Hello guys,

sorry to bother you









after long time i logged in to Origin and noticed this:


Is this the full game? Good deal? is it worth getting it?

After purchasing this game, do i need to pay anything else to play it online?

Thanks


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s-f-r-j*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> sorry to bother you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after long time i logged in to Origin and noticed this:
> 
> 
> Is this the full game? Good deal? is it worth getting it?
> 
> After purchasing this game, do i need to pay anything else to play it online?
> 
> Thanks


If I'm reading this right the Digital Deluxe Edition comes with only the China Rising expansion. You'll have to buy the rest of the DLC.

I'm seeing BF4 download codes go on ebay for $15 or less, that's always an option. Then just get premium.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s-f-r-j*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> sorry to bother you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after long time i logged in to Origin and noticed this:
> 
> 
> Is this the full game? Good deal? is it worth getting it?
> 
> After purchasing this game, do i need to pay anything else to play it online?
> 
> Thanks


digital deluxe is the game + China rising DLC (As far as I'm aware).

For that price, I don't know or think you'll find cheaper for the game. Thus, yes it's worth it - but do bear in mind the game can be problematic.

beaten to it - yes actually I bought BF4 for £10 = $17.
So you can find it cheaper. It would be via an AMD card promo most probably.


----------



## s-f-r-j

I thought its full game + something extra, i will do some reading.

This is an option as well:


----------



## lombardsoup

lol sorry about that dub


----------



## s-f-r-j

no need to be sorry, i wasn't sure myself, that is why i am asking


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> lol sorry about that dub


LEL








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s-f-r-j*
> 
> no need to be sorry, i wasn't sure myself, that is why i am asking


Yeah grab it on eBay bro - much cheaper:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Battlefield-4-Full-Download-PC-/261451889542?pt=Video_Games_Games&hash=item3cdfbf3b86

However that's WITHOUT the china rising DLC.
Depends if you're thinking of getting premium too or not.


----------



## s-f-r-j

Premium is if i want to play online, against other people?

sorry for dumb questions - just to make sure i am doing the right thing









how much, do they charge for premium, monthly lets say?

thanks again


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s-f-r-j*
> 
> Premium is if i want to play online, against other people?
> 
> sorry for dumb questions - just to make sure i am doing the right thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much, do they charge for premium, monthly lets say?
> 
> thanks again


Premium is for 5 DLCs and some other content.
To play online any version of the game is fine.

Premium is a one-off cost, not a monthly subscription.
It's usually as expensive as the game (if not more)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Well I learned something new with the TV missile.
> That was a lot of camping though :/ Didn't support their team or try to cap.


here';s my comment on that noob's video:
A few things here - I would like to point out:
1. commando99boxter (hamdelta1 on YouTube) - part of the OCN (overclock.net) clan (I'm the clan leader) is my lil cousin. He takes the game a little seriously sometimes and that was a prime example of it - him getting annoyed over a camper in a boat.
PS. His only 13 - and shouldn't be playing the game, but that's kids these days.

2. Laughing towards people that really admire you, or follow you (I'm sure he must have joined via twitch, because he saw you guys playing) - is absolutely disgraceful. You do realise, without people like him, you wouldn't be where you are now?

3. You were TV Missile spawn camping - and that's skillful? Heck even helpful towards your team playing CA? You only pushed into the boat, after it got breached. Apart from that, all you did is spawn camp with the TV missile. Anyone can do that, it isn't hard - it does take some skill to navigate, but you shouldn't abuse it, especially by spawn (where you saw two boats come out and were camping them)

4. There was a reasoning behind why I haven't been subscribed to any of the squad that you've been playing with and that was just over-emphasised by this video.
Next time you decide to conduct a video in YOUR SQUAD ("Battlefield 4 Squad Up"), play as a ******* squad, not a camper. Watch some MLG Halo 3 gameplay, and maybe, just MAYBE you'll understand what "squad up" really is. This, unfortunately was a TV missile spawn camper video.

Have a good day.﻿


----------



## Gunderman456

Don't Let Your Powerful Cards Sit Idle while Gaming.

If you have the horsepower use it in BF4 and other games!

I suspected I had everything on Ultra, which I did, but then followed with Cyro999's suggestion of upping the Resolution Scale from 100% to 145%.

I get in the game and low and behold everything is so sharp and the view distance is so clean that people without this capability will be handicapped in game. The screen looked like it could have been 1600p or something, it almost seemed photo realistic!!!

And look at the pics below, the r9 290s were sitting around doing nothing at 1200p but once you ask more of them by upping the Resolution Scale they produce at a consistent GPU usage while my experience remained butter smooth!

*I went from this...
*

*To this!
*

More info on this in The Hawaiian Heat Wave built log in sig.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> haha that's my lil cousin!
> He isn't actually on OCN - but his an excellent player, thus he had to be part of the OCN platoon.
> + him and I always play together
> 
> EDIT:
> Just watched the video - holy freaking crap.
> They're taking the piss out of a guy, that really loves watching them - and complaint about him spawn camping with a TV missile!?
> There's a reason I haven't watched one of their videos for ages - those stupid mother....
> Seriously - absolutely ridiculous. I don't blame my lil cousin getting annoyed (he gets annoyed too easily at this game though - even more than me! haha)
> So he should have just held back his emotions, but the disgusting reaction to those 20+ yr old acting like absolute idiots - and playing with little to no skill - absolutely brilliant.
> I would have locked to rock up in that game and teach them a few fair things.
> 
> Note: If you ever get a Rivalcampnoob or vehiclecap in your game - just c4 + buggy / boat them - and they'll soon leave the game (happened to me several times now, funny to see them rage quit, poor noobs)


You and your cousin really seem to hate these Youtubers. And your cousin complains a lot in chat, lol. I wouldn't call it camping if he's assisting the team, but to each his own. lol.

PS - not being a fanboy. You just hate on them whenever they come up.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> You and your cousin really seem to hate these Youtubers. And your cousin complains a lot in chat, lol. I wouldn't call it camping if he's assisting the team, but to each his own. lol.


Assisting the team? CA isn't won by camping








Also why would I "hate youtubers" - when I've been longer than 90% of the YouTubers, on YouTube? Being a Youtuber myself.

I just hate some of these idiots - mainly those that are sell-outs.
Just look at their channels, and ever since that "EA is paying people thing" came out, how many videos have been made by those YouTubers showing flaws in the game.
Oh oh ohhhhh! You show it now, not when it was first released? I wonder whyyyyy!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> Don't Let Your Powerful Cards Sit Idle while Gaming.
> 
> If you have the horsepower use it in BF4 and other games!
> 
> I suspected I had everything on Ultra, which I did, but then followed with Cyro999's suggestion of upping the Resolution Scale from 100% to 145%.
> 
> I get in the game and low and behold everything is so sharp and the view distance is so clean that people without this capability will be handicapped in game. The screen looked like it could have been 1600p or something, it almost seemed photo realistic!!!
> 
> And look at the pics below, the r9 290s were sitting around doing nothing at 1200p but once you ask more of them by upping the Resolution Scale they produce at a consistent GPU usage while my experience remained butter smooth!
> 
> *I went from this...
> *
> 
> *To this!
> *
> 
> More info on this in The Hawaiian Heat Wave built log in sig.


VRAM? Nvidia cards would be bottlenecked by what you just said to do.
You're on 1080P I presume?

Res scale on 1440p won't be possible (unless you got SLI of those cards) - as it won't cope.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> *Assisting the team? CA isn't won by camping*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also why would I "hate youtubers" - when I've been longer than 90% of the YouTubers, on YouTube? Being a Youtuber myself.
> 
> I just hate some of these idiots - mainly those that are sell-outs.
> Just look at their channels, and ever since that "EA is paying people thing" came out, how many videos have been made by those YouTubers showing flaws in the game.
> Oh oh ohhhhh! You show it now, not when it was first released? I wonder whyyyyy!


When you stop the enemy from capping the points that shoot missiles to destroy the enemy carrier, it's assisting









And I didn't say "Youtubers". I said "these Youtubers" as in the ones in the video and the ones you called 'Rivalcampnoob' and 'vehiclecap'.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> VRAM? Nvidia cards would be bottlenecked by what you just said to do.
> You're on 1080P I presume?
> 
> Res scale on 1440p won't be possible (unless you got SLI of those cards) - as it won't cope.


....and I was getting all excited








I have never bumped the reso scale in this game was kinda curious but being on all High just to not catch the occasional hiccup I guess I am not surprised.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> When you stop the enemy from capping the points that shoot missiles to destroy the enemy carrier, it's assisting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I didn't say "Youtubers". I said "these Youtubers" as in the ones in the video and the ones you called 'Rivalcampnoob' and 'vehiclecap'.


Ah, yes I do hate "those youtubers"








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> ....and I was getting all excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never bumped the reso scale in this game was kinda curious but being on all High just to not catch the occasional hiccup I guess I am not surprised.


You can try it - you got 3GB VRAM to play with on your 780 - so you should be fine.
Most nvidia cards have only 2GB.
Most AMD ones 3-4GB

I think you're underestimating your WC 780 man - push it! haha


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Ah, yes I do hate "those youtubers"


You have quite an 'out there' personality, don't you?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> You have quite an 'out there' personality, don't you?


Extrovert you mean?
Not really, almost quite the opposite - I just express my opinion freely. Problem?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Extrovert you mean?
> Not really, almost quite the opposite - I just express my opinion freely. Problem?


Only when it's voiced more than once.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Only when it's voiced more than once.


Then that's your problem








Video was shared - video was commented on. Video was ironically made by "those youtbers" - so, that's my opinion of the video and the gameplay of "those youtubers".
Shouldn't be a problem.

I ONLY watched it, because my cousin was mentioned.
I wouldn't (and don't) watch their videos otherwise


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Ah, yes I do hate "those youtubers"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can try it - you got 3GB VRAM to play with on your 780 - so you should be fine.
> Most nvidia cards have only 2GB.
> Most AMD ones 3-4GB
> 
> I think you're underestimating your WC 780 man - push it! haha


I am starting to think there is something wrong with it...like a borked driver install or something. :/
Could easily just be me being a noob about something as well.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I am starting to think there is something wrong with it...like a borked driver install or something. :/
> Could easily just be me being a noob about something as well.


I don't think so bro - just play around wit hit.
Your 780 should be around the same as my SLI 680s


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I think dude who posted about res scale is on 1200P.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> I think dude who posted about res scale is on 1200P.


hmm - would it make sense anyway?
Pushing the GPU harder, so it performs better?
Just doesn't seem to click to me.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s-f-r-j*
> 
> Premium is if i want to play online, against other people?
> 
> sorry for dumb questions - just to make sure i am doing the right thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much, do they charge for premium, monthly lets say?
> 
> thanks again


Yes Premium is only for Multiplayer content.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> hmm - would it make sense anyway?
> Pushing the GPU harder, so it performs better?
> Just doesn't seem to click to me.


Because you never faced a CPU bottleneck scenario before, it does indeed work.
My 1st experience with this was with an Atom D525 and Ion2, if I lowered the res and the graphical details I pushed the work load onto the CPU getting a blazing fast 10fps in games such as Oblivion (for example) and if I used native res + medium quality I'd get a completely impressive 17fps on it.

Some people call it black magic, others call it bottlenecked GPU.

Get/borrow a cheap core 2 duo system and put your GPU on it to test it out.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Because you never faced a CPU bottleneck scenario before, it does indeed work.
> My 1st experience with this was with an Atom D525 and Ion2, if I lowered the res and the graphical details I pushed the work load onto the CPU getting a blazing fast 10fps in games such as Oblivion (for example) and if I used native res + medium quality I'd get a completely impressive 17fps on it.
> 
> Some people call it black magic, others call it bottlenecked GPU.
> 
> Get/borrow a cheap core 2 duo system and put your GPU on it to test it out.


well when I bottlenecked my i7 to an i5 (HT OFF) on the BETA - I saw GPU problems (again that was on the BETA).
It caused stuttering and fluctuations in FPS.

I do remember something about GPU usage - but I just remember it being "more consistent" on my i7 - whereas with the "i5" it was less consistent GPU usage


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Yes Premium is only for Multiplayer content.


[sarcasm]Battlefield has Singleplayer content ?[/sarcasm]


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Well that can happen but not very often. At least for me. Maybe you are overspamming and triggering the 'cool down period' sometimes too.


Well maybe I wouldn't' be triggering a cooldown if things properly spotted







Actually I didn't even realize there was a cooldown, i just figured the game was broken. lol


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s-f-r-j*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> sorry to bother you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after long time i logged in to Origin and noticed this:
> 
> 
> Is this the full game? Good deal? is it worth getting it?
> 
> After purchasing this game, do i need to pay anything else to play it online?
> 
> Thanks


That is the full original BF4 game. You can play online with that purchase. You can play as much as you want on the original maps that came with the original game.

However they have released some DLC with additional maps. They plan on releasing a total of 5 of those. Each one of those DLC has several maps and new game modes. Those cost an additional $15 each. You will not be able to play those DLC maps unless you purchase each DLC separately.

*OR*

You can get all of the DLC in what is called Premium. Each of the 5 DLC is included with premium (BUT YOU HAVE TO OWN THE ORIGINAL GAME, because it isn't included) and as they get released you have access to them as much as you want. Premium is $49.99, so you save about $25 on the DLC by purchasing premium. Think of premium like a season pass for DLC.

Last but not least, the deluxe edition does come with ONE of the DLC that is included with premium, it was the first DLC that was released and it is called China Rising.

There that should clear up the confusion.

I totally understand what you were asking, and some of the answers people gave you are confusing. *SO NO YOU DO NOT HAVE TO BUY PREMIUM TO PLAY ONLINE*. however, premium only includes *EXTRA* purely ONLINE maps and those are an extra purchase.

Some of the answers people gave would give you the impression that you need premium to play online, you do not, you can play the original maps and the china rising expansion pack online all you want to your little hearts content without paying for premium.


----------



## Aparition

Overall cheaper to buy Standard version and Premium when both are on sale.
If you buy the Deluxe version and Premium you are paying twice for China Rising.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Overall cheaper to buy Standard version and Premium when both are on sale.
> If you buy the Deluxe version and Premium you are paying twice for China Rising.


I agree especially since china rising isn't that great to begin with. So if he wants to get extra DLC he'd definitely be better off getting the standard edition and maybe later getting premium when it goes on sale.


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> VRAM? Nvidia cards would be bottlenecked by what you just said to do.
> You're on 1080P I presume?
> 
> Res scale on 1440p won't be possible (unless you got SLI of those cards) - as it won't cope.


No, I'm on r9 290s in Crossfire at 1200p, so yes it is worth it then!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> No, I'm on r9 290s in Crossfire at 1200p, so yes it is worth it then!


ah ha that makes sense!


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yes I will definitely play with higher resolution scale when I get more gpu power.

9quad you leave yours on 100 (I know 120+ fps is most important to you right now)?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Overall cheaper to buy Standard version and Premium when both are on sale.
> If you buy the Deluxe version and Premium you are paying twice for China Rising.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree especially since china rising isn't that great to begin with. So if he wants to get extra DLC he'd definitely be better off getting the standard edition and maybe later getting premium when it goes on sale.
Click to expand...

Omg China Rising has the best maps so far. LoL.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Omg China Rising has the best maps so far. LoL.


I don't think so, Every time I run into an immovable bush/tree with a tank I just get angry.


----------



## lombardsoup

Trees: worse than any AA in the game. Don't even get me started about Zavod


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Nah China rising was a disappointment


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Nah China rising was a disappointment


holy [email protected] we agree on something yeah


----------



## s-f-r-j

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> That is the full original BF4 game. You can play online with that purchase. You can play as much as you want on the original maps that came with the original game.
> 
> However they have released some DLC with additional maps. They plan on releasing a total of 5 of those. Each one of those DLC has several maps and new game modes. Those cost an additional $15 each. You will not be able to play those DLC maps unless you purchase each DLC separately.
> 
> *OR*
> 
> You can get all of the DLC in what is called Premium. Each of the 5 DLC is included with premium (BUT YOU HAVE TO OWN THE ORIGINAL GAME, because it isn't included) and as they get released you have access to them as much as you want. Premium is $49.99, so you save about $25 on the DLC by purchasing premium. Think of premium like a season pass for DLC.
> 
> Last but not least, the deluxe edition does come with ONE of the DLC that is included with premium, it was the first DLC that was released and it is called China Rising.
> 
> There that should clear up the confusion.
> 
> I totally understand what you were asking, and some of the answers people gave you are confusing. *SO NO YOU DO NOT HAVE TO BUY PREMIUM TO PLAY ONLINE*. however, premium only includes *EXTRA* purely ONLINE maps and those are an extra purchase.
> 
> Some of the answers people gave would give you the impression that you need premium to play online, you do not, you can play the original maps and the china rising expansion pack online all you want to your little hearts content without paying for premium.


perfect!

Thank you!

I am purchasing it now.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s-f-r-j*
> 
> perfect!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I am purchasing it now.


Glad i could help.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Nah China rising was a disappointment


Peaks is by far my favorite map even it's seems more like chase the flag or follow the leader. But it is definitely the best infantry only map, and IMO the best map to level guns. ;-)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

OK - so over the weekend I was over my mates house - and he has a PS3.
On it there was COD Ghosts - and on the Xbox (which he also has) - there was Halo 3.

I played COD Ghosts and laughed. I couldn't believe people still pay or play that game. Looks and feels just like COD MW2 (but much worse)
HOWEVER - the hit reg was on point.
I was using a sniper - upper body =kills

Then I was playing Halo 3 - totally rusty at first, then I got back into it and started re-living good moments. Epic game, absolutely great fun.

Then today I laughed BF4 on my PC with my cousin.
I start off using the normal "OP" weapon the AWS - because I'm 20kills away from "finishing it" (500 kills) - was bored pretty quick and it was ridiculous the shots I was pulling off. Not me, but the gun was insane.
I got the 500 kills quite quick (thus 20kills tonight) and then moved to my beloved class - the recon class.
What happened next was me raging and swearing at the game at my full voice.
Upper body hits, reg issues, hit box misses, netcode, 1 shot kills (on me) with carbines.....I couldn't stand it.

Played 2 games of BF4 tonight - and that was enough to make my blood boil.

I mean for god sake - at least get something right - but NOPE, 6 months later, still an utterly crap game.
PS. I didn't do bad in that game - in fact I did well:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/457610881842245440/177435049/

Even my cousin was telling me: Dude you're doing well, why are you pissed off.
I simply replied: "It's not about how good or bad I'm doing, it's how **** the game has been made"

EACH time I pick up BF4 or even BF3 - I get pissed off. It just really isn't for anyone taking any sort of FPS remotely seriously.
I would just love to give up and get a refund for this game - unfortunately there's nothing quite like the "BF experience".

Might hop on BF2142 and play the heck outta that.


----------



## the9quad

I think you need to keep in mind, BF4 is doing very very very much more than halo or cod do. 64 players, vehicles, destruction, etc... hit reg in pong is frickin great too.


----------



## SLADEizGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> OK - so over the weekend I was over my mates house - and he has a PS3.
> On it there was COD Ghosts - and on the Xbox (which he also has) - there was Halo 3.
> 
> I played COD Ghosts and laughed. I couldn't believe people still pay or play that game. Looks and feels just like COD MW2 (but much worse)
> HOWEVER - the hit reg was on point.
> I was using a sniper - upper body =kills
> 
> Then I was playing Halo 3 - totally rusty at first, then I got back into it and started re-living good moments. Epic game, absolutely great fun.
> 
> Then today I laughed BF4 on my PC with my cousin.
> I start off using the normal "OP" weapon the AWS - because I'm 20kills away from "finishing it" (500 kills) - was bored pretty quick and it was ridiculous the shots I was pulling off. Not me, but the gun was insane.
> I got the 500 kills quite quick (thus 20kills tonight) and then moved to my beloved class - the recon class.
> What happened next was me raging and swearing at the game at my full voice.
> Upper body hits, reg issues, hit box misses, netcode, 1 shot kills (on me) with carbines.....I couldn't stand it.
> 
> Played 2 games of BF4 tonight - and that was enough to make my blood boil.
> 
> I mean for god sake - at least get something right - but NOPE, 6 months later, still an utterly crap game.
> PS. I didn't do bad in that game - in fact I did well:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/457610881842245440/177435049/
> 
> Even my cousin was telling me: Dude you're doing well, why are you pissed off.
> I simply replied: "It's not about how good or bad I'm doing, it's how **** the game has been made"
> 
> EACH time I pick up BF4 or even BF3 - I get pissed off. It just really isn't for anyone taking any sort of FPS remotely seriously.
> I would just love to give up and get a refund for this game - unfortunately there's nothing quite like the "BF experience".
> 
> Might hop on BF2142 and play the heck outta that.


I miss Halo. Would only buy an xbox one when the new Halo is released...then it would be Halo forever..







Or if Microsoft was nice they could port into PC


----------



## velocityx

Bf4 does more when compared to other games thats true. But at the same time, they neglected the basics of core gameplay more than other games too.


----------



## Mr Nightman

Im at a point where I just play, whatever happens, Im just like eh. Havent hard core raged since the halo days lol


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Nightman*
> 
> Im at a point where I just play, whatever happens, Im just like eh. Havent hard core raged since the halo days lol


Yeah, even though there are 2 or 3 "you've got to be kidding" moments per game, I figure they are happening to everyone else also so it all averages out in the end. I'm sure there are guys raging at the random headshots I get on them just as much as I do when they get me.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I think you need to keep in mind, BF4 is doing very very very much more than halo or cod do. 64 players, vehicles, destruction, etc... hit reg in pong is frickin great too.


Sure - but it's an FPS game. Thus shouldn't be a half-arsed netcode-broken game. No matter how complex or simple the game is.
I think there should be a new category for this game. I can't quite classify it as FPS.
BNFPS
(broken netcode FPS) I think should be a new category.
Only game that's in it is BF - even its arch rival, the useless game COD is more of an FPS than BF. It's shameful really. I don't know how DICE can cope with that. They are aware yet decide to keep it a console port.
How can you possibly want to work on a game that you know will fundamentally fail in so many ways, because you know it is a console port and not a PC game, as it used to be in the past?

BF2142 was not as complex (graphically) but gameplay wise - was probably more complex than BF4. Ie. Imagine Carriers Moving. That was Titan mode for you.
STILL from the same platform, the SAME franchise, the SAME developers and you can compare - it's shocking.
One was excellent - possibly the BEST FPS game ever made for MP - 2142 -> PC ONLY
And then you got a broken (not even half broken) BF4 - le console port.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLADEizGOD*
> 
> I miss Halo. Would only buy an xbox one when the new Halo is released...then it would be Halo forever..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or if Microsoft was nice they could port into PC


Same man - so so good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> Bf4 does more when compared to other games thats true. But at the same time, they neglected the basics of core gameplay more than other games too.


Yup - but when the core elements are so fundamentally broken, that it affects your gameplay (as it did today) that's when i just throw the game out the window.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Nightman*
> 
> Im at a point where I just play, whatever happens, Im just like eh. Havent hard core raged since the halo days lol


I surprisingly never rage quit Halo - not even once.
Since H1 all to way to H4. It's a magnificent game. Even the single player, co-op to me is absolutely unrivalled by any other game.
I would buy an Xbox Juaaan just for the new Halo.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I think you need to keep in mind, BF4 is doing very very very much more than halo or cod do. 64 players, vehicles, destruction, etc... hit reg in pong is frickin great too.


That, and the fact the CoD and other shooters use "laser' style shooting mechanics -by that I mean there is no bullet time or drop like in BF, you put your crosshair and click and if its on the target it hits, like a virtual laser.

Which is why comparing BF to other shooters is moot, and why so many complain when transitioning from other FPS's to BF, and why BF will always be my preferred FPS.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Peaks is by far my favorite map even it's seems more like chase the flag or follow the leader. But it is definitely the best infantry only map, and IMO the best map to level guns. ;-)


I am one of those that enjoy China DLC, I feel rush ,which is my favorite mode, is much better suited for those maps, vanilla ones are too generic.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> That, and the fact the CoD and other shooters use "laser' style shooting mechanics -by that I mean there is no bullet time or drop like in BF, you put your crosshair and click and if its on the target it hits, like a virtual laser.
> 
> Which is why comparing BF to other shooters is moot, and why so many complain when transitioning from other FPS's to BF, and why BF will always be my preferred FPS.


be careful man, if you admit that you like BF4 here on the official BF4 thread, you will be tarred and feathered. I was called a "sheep" BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## lombardsoup

You can still like the game while simultaneously admitting its a buggy mess.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> You can still like the game while simultaneously admitting its a buggy mess.


^this


----------



## the9quad

85% of the netcode issue is the stupid lag compensation, and a ton of other games exhibit it as well (titanfall,COD, etc..), its put in there so idiots with poor connections or from other countries can play where they have no business playing and they ruin it for everyone.

If they didn't incorporate it, these same people who complain now would be complaining even worse about OMG LAG this game suxxors ( even though im in england and playing on a server in the us-example;or even though my ping is 300 because I wont pay more than $15 for internet-another example).

I just wish they would get rid of it all together in every game, and make the player adjust to their ping instead of the game trying to use some algorithm that doesnt work worth a darn. It's far more reliable and predictable with none of it. But could you imagine the whining? You think it is bad now, holy balls imagine if these guys had no excuse anymore? You mean I have to lead targets to compensate for lag? You mean I actually have to play with people in my own country? You mean I have to spend more than a starbucks coffee every month on internet? Oh the horror.

Anyway, thats my take on it, I think BF4 gets unfairly bashed for it's netcode, It really is no worse than alot of other games (titanfalls is just as bad) and certainly no worse than older bf games. The only time I have issues is when HPB's are in the game, and they just make it a mess.

Keep In mind I am not saying its great netcode or the game hasn't deserved bashing for it's bugs. I am just saying the netcode considering all it does, isn't really that bad.

If it was easy to make a game with tight netcode and incorporate all that BF4 does, I am sure we would see others doing it. Activision and Valve have practically enough money to invent time travel, yet we don't see them doing it do we? wonder why? hrmm must be tough to do, and so far bf4 does it better than the rest. which is why we still have CS/COD on small maps and no vehicles.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> 85% of the netcode issue is the stupid lag compensation, and a ton of other games exhibit it as well (titanfall,COD, etc..), its put in there so idiots with poor connections or from other countries can play where they have no business playing and they ruin it for everyone.
> 
> If they didn't incorporate it, these same people who complain now would be complaining even worse about OMG LAG this game suxxors ( even though im in england and playing on a server in the us-example;or even though my ping is 300 because I wont pay more than $15 for internet-another example).
> 
> I just wish they would get rid of it all together in every game, and make the player adjust to their ping instead of the game trying to use some algorithm that doesnt work worth a darn. It's far more reliable and predictable with none of it. But could you imagine the whining? You think it is bad now, holy balls imagine if these guys had no excuse anymore? You mean I have to lead targets to compensate for lag? You mean I actually have to play with people in my own country? You mean I have to spend more than a starbucks coffee every month on internet? Oh the horror.
> 
> Anyway, thats my take on it, I think BF4 gets unfairly bashed for it's netcode, It really is no worse than alot of other games (titanfalls is just as bad) and certainly no worse than older bf games. The only time I have issues is when HPB's are in the game, and they just make it a mess.
> 
> Keep In mind I am not saying its great netcode or the game hasn't deserved bashing for it's bugs. I am just saying the netcode considering all it does, isn't really that bad.


Yeah but look who Titanfall is made by.
And there lies your answer lol. Titan fall IS ABSOLUTELY NO benchmark for "lag" - it's a console ported game.

ALL the problems (at least most of them) would have been OK if it was a PC game - not a console port.
I agree - some of those network problems also do dampen the game.
However I disagree with the "amount of bashing the game gets" - I think it's much needed. It's such a popular game, yet it's so broken. In almost every single sense of a n FPS


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yeah but look who Titanfall is made by.
> And there lies your answer lol. Titan fall IS ABSOLUTELY NO benchmark for "lag" - it's a console ported game.
> 
> ALL the problems (at least most of them) would have been OK if it was a PC game - not a console port.
> I agree - some of those network problems also do dampen the game.
> However I disagree with the "amount of bashing the game gets" - I think it's much needed. It's such a popular game, yet it's so broken. In almost every single sense of a n FPS


bashing for bugs yes. netcode not so much. It's no worse than older bf games imo. And like I said, it does a heck of alot more than other games, so if it was so easy to make the netcode work in a game like this, why arent the other big boys making a game like it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> bashing for bugs yes. netcode not so much. It's no worse than older bf games imo. And like I said, it does a heck of alot more than other games, so if it was so easy to make the netcode work in a game like this, why arent the other big boys making a game like it.


I don't know - BF3 was horrible - BF4 is worse than that (as raider said once: BF4 was the basis off BF3 - and that's not the way to do it, as BF3 was completely broken) BC2 also had problems, but not as much.
Older than that - there were less problems.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I don't know - BF3 was horrible - BF4 is worse than that (as raider said once: BF4 was the basis off BF3 - and that's not the way to do it, as BF3 was completely broken) BC2 also had problems, but not as much.
> Older than that - there were less problems.


Maybe it's because I have been playing since the 1942 demo and have always just adapted to BF netcode it just seems no worse to me. It's never been a precise science in BF and has always had weird anomalies you just had to accept and move on.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> 85% of the netcode issue is the stupid lag compensation, and a ton of other games exhibit it as well (titanfall,COD, etc..), its put in there so idiots with poor connections or from other countries can play where they have no business playing and they ruin it for everyone.
> 
> If they didn't incorporate it, these same people who complain now would be complaining even worse about OMG LAG this game suxxors ( even though im in england and playing on a server in the us-example;or even though my ping is 300 because I wont pay more than $15 for internet-another example).
> 
> I just wish they would get rid of it all together in every game, and make the player adjust to their ping instead of the game trying to use some algorithm that doesnt work worth a darn. It's far more reliable and predictable with none of it. But could you imagine the whining? You think it is bad now, holy balls imagine if these guys had no excuse anymore? You mean I have to lead targets to compensate for lag? You mean I actually have to play with people in my own country? You mean I have to spend more than a starbucks coffee every month on internet? Oh the horror.
> 
> Anyway, thats my take on it, I think BF4 gets unfairly bashed for it's netcode, It really is no worse than alot of other games (titanfalls is just as bad) and certainly no worse than older bf games. The only time I have issues is when HPB's are in the game, and they just make it a mess.
> 
> Keep In mind I am not saying its great netcode or the game hasn't deserved bashing for it's bugs. I am just saying the netcode considering all it does, isn't really that bad.
> 
> If it was easy to make a game with tight netcode and incorporate all that BF4 does, I am sure we would see others doing it. Activision and Valve have practically enough money to invent time travel, yet we don't see them doing it do we? wonder why? hrmm must be tough to do, and so far bf4 does it better than the rest. which is why we still have CS/COD on small maps and no vehicles.


very well said


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Maybe it's because I have been playing since the 1942 demo and have always just adapted to BF netcode it just seems no worse to me. It's never been a precise science in BF and has always had weird anomalies you just had to accept and move on.


and with that attitude, DICE will never improve their game.


----------



## Lhotse

I _FINALLY_...hit Lv. 120/Major General today. Happy-Fricken-Easter to me ! and I paid _'The Iron Price'_ for it with a kill.









http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/Capture_zps6e44ccda.png.html


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> be careful man, if you admit that you like BF4 here on the official BF4 thread, you will be tarred and feathered. I was called a "sheep" BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!


lol

man, I played CoD and Medal of Honour on console whilst 1942 was still a twinkle in DICE's eye, but when I _did_ play 1942 for the first time I was totally in awe...and even more so when BFV came out









Finally a game where you could do as you pleased AND it was multiplayer! -They are not AI, it is some other dude!!

This was a genre defining moment and to me nothing has come close to BF since.

Yeah BF4 has its issues (just as BC2 and BF3 had (freaking frostbite is a love hate thing) -really, please, I don't wan to get started







but its still BF and remains my favourite.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> They are not AI, it is some other dude!!


my entire reason of having fast internet and wanting to play multi-player.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> and with that attitude, DICE will never improve their game.


I dont hear any whining about COD or CS improving their game, they have tiny maps, no vehicles, and really haven't innovated one fricking thing in over 10 years..even longer for CS. NOW that is something that needs improved. If I wanted to play the same game i have been playing for 10-15 yrs I'd go play them with their awesome netcode.....







I think I'd rather put a bullet in my brain than play de-dust or office for the billionth time pretending this makes me some elite seal. But yeah tight netcode, I wonder why.....I guess I'd rather look at the bright spot and what BF brings to the table as far as a different style of gameplay (incorporating a playground of weapons and vehicles and all kinds of crazy moments) and a company who at least updates their engine instead of pushing out poop like ghosts/CS:go running on the same crap they did 10 years ago. Or alternatively I could complain on a forum I guess, pretending like if only someone else made it, than it would be so much better. I am pretty sure if they could make it better they would, and if someone else can make it better than they will. Honestly, I just think they do the best they can given the tech we have, and I am happy with it.


----------



## Lhotse

Is anyone else having problems getting credit for the Phantom Trainee requirements ? I got the 2 shotty ribbons in one round and it would not give me credit for it in the assignment.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Honestly, I just think they do the best they can given the tech we have, and I am happy with it.


I can't help but laugh at that.


----------



## EVILNOK

When I'm feeling like this :










I play BF4.

When I'm feeling like this:










I play CS. jk, I have a great time in either 1.


----------



## Mr Nightman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Is anyone else having problems getting credit for the Phantom Trainee requirements ? I got the 2 shotty ribbons in one round and it would not give me credit for it in the assignment.


gotta do the other 2 first, then the shotty ribbons


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Nightman*
> 
> gotta do the other 2 first, then the shotty ribbons


That's a first. I've never had to do requirements in any order for other assignments before, including Phantom Prospect.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Honestly, I just think they do the best they can given the tech we have, and I am happy with it.


the problem is, frostbite 3 is an updated frostbite1.0
you should probably say, "they are doing the best they can with the crap they made for consoles."


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> the problem is, frostbite 3 is an updated frostbite1.0
> you should probably say, "they are doing the best they can with the crap they made for consoles."


I'll never understand people like you. You come to websites the game devs are never going to visit and complain about it as if everybody here doesn't already know about it or can do anything about it.
So what if it's an updated Frostbite 1.0. If they update it again when BF 5 comes out, I'm still going to buy and have fun playing it. It's still a better fps MP game than anything else out there or at least it is to me.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> the problem is, frostbite 3 is an updated frostbite1.0
> you should probably say, "they are doing the best they can with the crap they made for consoles."


nailed it.


----------



## Ghost12

It survives on the fact it is pretty unique in the gameplay aspect, should that detract or be an excuse for poor implementaion of the mechanics? obviously to some and will continue to be so as long as is the case.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> I'll never understand people like you. You come to websites the game devs are never going to visit and complain about it as if everybody here doesn't already know about it or can do anything about it.
> So what if it's an updated Frostbite 1.0. If they update it again when BF 5 comes out, I'm still going to buy and have fun playing it. It's still a better fps MP game than anything else out there or at least it is to me.


I'll never understand people like you. Cover a turd in gold and buy it because "it's gold". The devs don't even visit their own site. They putt around on twitter. It doesn't matter how much complaining you do because they don't care and neither does ea. They both have our money. Dice will never do anything other than keep updating their cap coding/programming. They will keep updating that garbage until new people with real talent come into dice and decide enough is enough.
people buying the garbage is the main and probably only reason they won't change and don't care.
Good thing you added "to me". There are games that are 10x better out there. They are cheaper and don't sell you add ons to "give you a better playing experience". Those games are also fixed when people point out something is broke and it's usually in an actual beta not a 2 week demo where nothing is fixed, ever.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> the problem is, frostbite 3 is an updated frostbite1.0
> you should probably say, "they are doing the best they can with the crap they made for consoles."


Can probably count on two fingers the number sequels with engines that aren't based off a previous iteration of an engine. No one starts from scratch.

The difference is look at the features dice added vice the likes of CS's source engine and activisions COD (Quake), at least DICE brought theirs into this decade. Jeez take a look at Arma 3, that uses an old engine and runs about a million times worse than frostbite.

I guess making these engines is a piece of cake though which is why we have so many 64 player with vehicles and destruction- multiplayer games to play.

Wake me when someone else decides to invest 100 million on making a engine/game that compares to BF. There's Planetside 2 I guess or Arma III i guess you can try those out see how they compare.


----------



## pc-illiterate

planetside 2 is a great huge game that runs pretty damned well, 100 million better than bf4. i bet its mainly because it was developed for pc not an atari 2600.

dice brought theirs into this decade? its a damned console coded piece of crap. i dont know, or care, about you but i didnt spend my hard earned money to play something that runs better on a console because it was developed for a console. you need uber sooper 1337 pc to run bf4! or just buy an xbox1 or ps4 and it plays better...

if people would stop giving dice and ea praise and defending the bs, it would stop. well not really because you would have to stop buying the crap. it starts with not pre-ordering. dumbest thing ever if it isnt an indie company developing the game.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> hit reg in pong is frickin great too.


I'm late but this was hilarious!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> I _FINALLY_...hit Lv. 120/Major General today. Happy-Fricken-Easter to me ! and I paid _'The Iron Price'_ for it with a kill.


The Drowned God smiles in his watery halls.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> you need uber sooper 1337 pc to run bf4! or just buy an xbox1 or ps4 and it plays better...


Uh yeah I don't know about that. But I agree about console ports being a problem. Though I also agree with 9quads points generally too.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> I'll never understand people like you. Cover a turd in gold and buy it because "it's gold". The devs don't even visit their own site. They putt around on twitter. It doesn't matter how much complaining you do because they don't care and neither does ea. They both have our money. Dice will never do anything other than keep updating their cap coding/programming. They will keep updating that garbage until new people with real talent come into dice and decide enough is enough.
> people buying the garbage is the main and probably only reason they won't change and don't care.
> Good thing you added "to me". There are games that are 10x better out there. They are cheaper and don't sell you add ons to "give you a better playing experience". Those games are also fixed when people point out something is broke and it's usually in an actual beta not a 2 week demo where nothing is fixed, ever.


The point that seem's to completely soar over your head is..._nobody cares_.









Whine, whine, whine, blah, blah, blah, all you want. All you're doing is wasting your time complaining. If you hate it so much, don't play ! Play another game and stop boring us.
Me ? I'm not calling it gold or anything else. There's a few things I would change or fix but there's nothing I can do about it and as it's the same for everyone, there's no unfair working against me, so why should I care or bother to whine ?

Saw this on Facebook.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> The point that seem's to completely soar over your head is..._nobody cares_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whine, whine, whine, blah, blah, blah, all you want. All you're doing is wasting your time complaining. If you hate it so much, don't play ! Play another game and stop boring us.
> Me ? I'm not calling it gold or anything else. There's a few things I would change or fix but there's nothing I can do about it and as it's the same for everyone, there's no unfair working against me, so why should I care or bother to whine ?
> 
> Saw this on Facebook.


people do care. why do you think so damned many people quit playing, including me?

anyone who plays and just says, well its unfair to everyone not me, is accepting the fact the game is crap and it will never be fixed. it is unfair. if you dont know about the random deviation of bullets, you have no clue and shouldnt be posting anything about or against what anyone says. the game is pure bs random.

want to play a great game? it has no vehicles but insurgency is the best new fps there is.

/addanothertooltoignore


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> people do care. why do you think so damned many people quit playing, including me?
> 
> anyone who plays and just says, well its unfair to everyone not me, is accepting the fact the game is crap and it will never be fixed. it is unfair. if you dont know about the random deviation of bullets, you have no clue and shouldnt be posting anything about or against what anyone says. the game is pure bs random.
> 
> want to play a great game? it has no vehicles but insurgency is the best new fps there is.
> 
> /addanothertooltoignore












Then go play Insurgency. I'm not stopping you and I really don't care, I just ask that you please stop boring me with your whining. Your opinions mean nothing to me and I don't see what you hope to accomplish here, other than garden variety trolling.
Again... nobody cares about your problems, your likes or dislikes. This is a Battlefield 4 thread for those who enjoy playing Battlefield 4, not people spamming for Insurgency and crying about why people like me, keep 'randomly' killing them over and over.


----------



## Mr Nightman

Damn man, let it rest, whether we like it or not, who really cares? Why repeat what we already know many people feel about the game?


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Nightman*
> 
> Damn man, let it rest, whether we like it or not, who really cares? Why repeat what we already know many people feel about the game?


because some people are delusional and think everyone likes broken games. they also think only their opinion and thoughts matter. between the broken game mechanics, broken 'netcode', and cheaters, its a very very very frustrating game to play.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> because some people are delusional and think everyone likes broken games.


I don't think anything. I just don't care what other people like, I care about what I like. I keep trying to explain that to you and you just don't seem to grasp it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> they also think only their opinion and thoughts matter.


I don't think that either. I'm just trying to give you a clue that you're wasting your time whining about it here....over and over, when you're not informing anybody about anything that they don't already know about and have decided that it's not that big of an issue to them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> between the broken game mechanics, broken 'netcode', and cheaters, its a very very very frustrating game to play.


It's not the netcode. _It's you !_
Maybe you need to face up to the fact that although you really would like to be a competitive gamer, the reality is that you're actually not for a variety of reasons. It doesn't make you 'less than' or inferior, it's just that fps MP gaming is not your strong suit. I wish I could play 3rd base for the New York Yankees but guess what ? I'm not that good of a baseball player even though I wish I was. That's life.
Be patient, join an active clan with a Teamspeak server, join into empty servers and study the terrain and look for advantageous positions and routes. (Think 'flanking') Try different unlocks and find a kit with a weapon and fittings that suit your style of play. I don't like shotguns or sniper rifles but that's just me. Medium range weapons suit my style of play but if you think you can simply jump into a full server against experienced players like me and just start rollin up on us without paying your dues, you're very much mistaken about that and you can blame whatever you want, it's going to be the same at the other fps MP games as well.
We _all_ have the same problems with the mechanics, netcode and aimbotters. Most of us just work around all that and you can too or maybe not but it's not as though it's all stacked against just you. All of it applies to everyone equally (except for the cheaters of course) and it's how well you adapt, is what what makes the difference in the score.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Not accepting the game has problems and then telling people it's their problem and not the game's, is completely crazy.
I can understand his frustration, as he is pissed off at people like you that will accept the game or never point out its problems. Yet he will, and will probably play the game more than you.
It's like me: I never wish to bash anything, but when I've paid for something, expected something from a great series and then been thrown it in my face, I get annoyed. I paid £55 for the game, and I can honestly tell you, the £30 I spent on bf2142, back when that was released was 10x more worth it.
Yet this game was supposed to be the pinnacle of the bf series.
I love bf, but what's happened to it, means I'll do exactly what I did with the fifa series. Play it less and less, to the point that I don't play it anymore. Then when the latest game comes out, not even be bothered to look into it, due to my hugely disappointed feelings.

Again, there's no other football game like fifa. But that doesn't mean they should have the excuse to make utter crap. Bf will continue, games will still be released, but they've permanently lost me. All people like me can do is hope dice wake up to the call and realise their insolence.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

I think what Lhotse is trying to say is that you guys have been moaning and crying about the state of the game since it came out.

We've heard it all already and I'm pretty sure it's falling on deaf ears. You're wasting your time moaning here because it won't stop anyone from playing it. We've seen that moaning gets nowhere and is a waste of time, hence accepting and playing it.

On a side note, I very rarely suffer from netcode issues to be honest. When sniping, my shots hit. When flanking and backraging people, I get all the kills. It's maybe 2 kills in a 45 minute game that will be out of place but it doesn't make me hate anything.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I think what Lhotse is trying to say is that you guys have been moaning and crying about the state of the game since it came out.
> 
> We've heard it all already and I'm pretty sure it's falling on deaf ears. You're wasting your time moaning here because it won't stop anyone from playing it. We've seen that moaning gets nowhere and is a waste of time, hence accepting and playing it.
> 
> On a side note, I very rarely suffer from netcode issues to be honest. When sniping, my shots hit. When flanking and backraging people, I get all the kills. It's maybe 2 kills in a 45 minute game that will be out of place but it doesn't make me hate anything.


Your last point of you missing netcode, is literally the exact reason people like me point it out.
You probably don't even realise it.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Your last point of you missing netcode, is literally the exact reason people like me point it out.
> You probably don't even realise it.


"You probably don't even realise it" lol.

I'm on almost 300 hours and I've seen it plenty. Players trying to kill me and scream hacks cos I didn't die when I had my back to them. Me saying the same thing. Shooting them in the head but they still kill me. Oh, I realise it. But if you refer to my previous post, I stated that these things only happen maybe twice in a 45 minute round.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> "You probably don't even realise it" lol.
> 
> I'm on almost 300 hours and I've seen it plenty. Players trying to kill me and scream hacks cos I didn't die when I had my back to them. Me saying the same thing. Shooting them in the head but they still kill me. Oh, I realise it. But if you refer to my previous post, I stated that these things only happen maybe twice in a 45 minute round.


Well you must not realise it _as much_ then








I play 20mins and straight away face problems.
Maybe it's because I know what to look out for, or because I play as recon mos of the time, where netcode has to be absolutely spot-on.
The amount of uppoer body shots + assists I've gotten are ridiculous. I've maybe gotten more assists than kills as recon.
Despite aiming for the head (often not doing anything) - or shooting at the body (and then getting the kill taken from me)

100 kill counts as assist has been my highest lmao. But ya know TANANANANANAA


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Well you must not realise it _as much_ then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I play 20mins and straight away face problems.
> Maybe it's because I know what to look out for, or because I play as recon mos of the time, where netcode has to be absolutely spot-on.
> The amount of uppoer body shots + assists I've gotten are ridiculous. I've maybe gotten more assists than kills as recon.
> Despite aiming for the head (often not doing anything) - or shooting at the body (and then getting the kill taken from me)
> 
> 100 kill counts as assist has been my highest lmao. But ya know TANANANANANAA


I play recon plenty and most of my body and head shots register, hence me still playing as recon.

But I shall leave you to your devices. Maybe DICE reads this thread and changes things for the better.


----------



## Ghost12

Will depend a lot on play style and game mode as well for the severity of the problems being magnified, if you only play tdm with an lmg, have extremely low accuracy, ie spray and pray then it wont seem so bad maybe. I have no problems in vehicles either but infantry play is another story. Not played for a month personally, tried a few rounds last night, of the same opinion as when logged off, the game is garbage. Playable with friends, possible to have fun at times but garbage all the same.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I play recon plenty and most of my body and head shots register, hence me still playing as recon.
> 
> But I shall leave you to your devices. Maybe DICE reads this thread and changes things for the better.


Yeah thing is - when I play with Support, Assault and even Engineer - I notice near no problems. Because it involves a lot of praying and spraying. AWS a prime example of it.
But as I play MOSTLY as Recon - I notice it too much.
That's why in BF3 people were saying: "Suppression isn't a problem" - sure it isn't, if you're not a aggressive recon player. As most of the time you'll spray with your M16 and not realise it. But when you got 1 shot to make it count and you see it land on moon - then you know something's up.
If BF4 had suppression like in BF3 - I can guarantee you I would have never bought it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Will depend a lot on play style and game mode as well for the severity of the problems being magnified, if you only play tdm with an lmg, have extremely low accuracy, ie spray and pray then it wont seem so bad maybe. I have no problems in vehicles either but infantry play is another story. Not played for a month personally, tried a few rounds last night, of the same opinion as when logged off, the game is garbage. Playable with friends, possible to have fun at times but garbage all the same.


haha exactly my point - agreed


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I dont hear any whining about COD or CS improving their game, they have tiny maps, no vehicles, and really haven't innovated one fricking thing in over 10 years..even longer for CS. NOW that is something that needs improved. If I wanted to play the same game i have been playing for 10-15 yrs I'd go play them with their awesome netcode.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'd rather put a bullet in my brain than play de-dust or office for the billionth time pretending this makes me some elite seal. But yeah tight netcode, I wonder why.....I guess I'd rather look at the bright spot and what BF brings to the table as far as a different style of gameplay (incorporating a playground of weapons and vehicles and all kinds of crazy moments) and a company who at least updates their engine instead of pushing out poop like ghosts/CS:go running on the same crap they did 10 years ago. Or alternatively I could complain on a forum I guess, pretending like if only someone else made it, than it would be so much better. I am pretty sure if they could make it better they would, and if someone else can make it better than they will. Honestly, I just think they do the best they can given the tech we have, and I am happy with it.


very well said... my question to dubbed is... why he still posting here and why he still playing the game he whinining all the long about?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> very well said... my question to dubbed is... why he still posting here and why he still playing the game he whinining all the long about?


Maybe because I've contributed a lot to this thread (criticisms aside) and do more for the BF community than you'll ever do?
You know...just a thought


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Anyway - here'a fun video I decided to make - was playing with Thoth420 on this server:


----------



## Dragonsyph

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Well you must not realise it _as much_ then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I play 20mins and straight away face problems.
> Maybe it's because I know what to look out for, or because I play as recon mos of the time, where netcode has to be absolutely spot-on.
> The amount of uppoer body shots + assists I've gotten are ridiculous. I've maybe gotten more assists than kills as recon.
> Despite aiming for the head (often not doing anything) - or shooting at the body (and then getting the kill taken from me)
> 
> 100 kill counts as assist has been my highest lmao. But ya know TANANANANANAA


Ya, i quit playing that game, half the time i dont even get credit for my kills. Bugs left and right. First week of the game was fun though.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Maybe because I've contributed a lot to this thread (criticisms aside) and do more for the BF community than you'll ever do?
> You know...just a thought


contributed in what? whinning? being mad at the game you love?
making videos and benchmarks that the internet is full off? please..!!

i will consider that if you were managin a large torunament base on BF4... and you dont even play competitive or scrims.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Ya, i quit playing that game, half the time i dont even get credit for my kills. Bugs left and right. First week of the game was fun though.


You know, I actually had more fun playing the BETA.
Because I accepted it wasn't a complete game and was riddled with bugs. but the fact that it was broken, didn't stop me playing.
With the final release though, it didn't really change since the BETA. So, at the end of the day - I feel I'm still playing the BETA. Whilst in the BETA I knew it was a test game - whereas in the final game, I had paid for it and expected something more.

That's why I'm so critical of it.

If I had bought: Battlefield 4 BETA - I wouldn't be complaining one bit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i will consider that if you were managin a large torunament base on BF4... and you dont even play competitive or scrims.


The absolute irony of what you just said.


----------



## Thoth420

BF4 Scrims.......I think I just died inside.....


----------



## eternal7trance

As bad as eliteplay put it, I do wonder, why do you play BF4 if you hate it so much? I would think by now, after you saying the same thing 1000 times, you would get tired of it.

That being said, I really don't have many issues with this game and killing people is easy. However when comparing it to COD: Ghosts, anything looks better than that.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> BF4 Scrims.......I think I just died inside.....


hehe








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> As bad as eliteplay put it, I do wonder, why do you play BF4 if you hate it so much? I would think by now, after you saying the same thing 1000 times, you would get tired of it.
> 
> That being said, I really don't have many issues with this game and killing people is easy. However when comparing it to COD: Ghosts, anything looks better than that.


I have grown tired of it - that's why I've started to play it less - as previously mentioned.
I literally only play with my cousin now (as he likes when we play as a squad together).

As Ryan Leslie once said: "I wonder if you'll ever find out how it was supposed to be"

Even my lil cousin gets issues in the game and he notices it, but his played it 3x more than I have - because he loves the game. He hasn't had the chance to play the older games, nor many other FPS games, thus his never had any idea of what an FPS game should play like.
If BF5 came out and addressed at least 50% of the issues in BF4 - he would think it's the best BF game ever made. Bless him.


----------



## pc-illiterate

bf4 and competitive do not belong in the same sentence unless the words 'is not' sits directly between them.

i see he/she posted his/her battlelog profile. top 2 weapons. top vehicle. lol. cant be taken seriously.

i had fun playing the game with all the people on my friends list. they are good players and use teamwork. im not a great player but im far from horrible.
so go have fun playing, or at least try to. thanks for the showing of support guys. people who get it actually PLAY the game. again, try to have fun guys.

btw ducknuckle, saying we have been moaning and crying about the game since its release proves nothing will ever be fixed in the game. the same moaning has been done where dice actually do see it. they dont care. they got paid. ea got paid.


----------



## eternal7trance

I have no clue how hard something like that is to fix, but they do seem to be updating it better than most games I've seen


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> contributed in what? whinning? being mad at the game you love?
> making videos and benchmarks that the internet is full off? please..!!
> 
> i will consider that if you were managin a large torunament base on BF4... and you dont even play competitive or scrims.


BF4 and competitive in the same sentence ROFL!


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> BF4 and competitive in the same sentence ROFL!


just go and type BF4 competitive scene... you go to youtube and type 5v5 ESL, 5v5 CEVO, 5v5 BF, 5v5 GO4BF there are plenty of tournaments with money involved... dont speak aobut things you really dont know.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> bf4 and competitive do not belong in the same sentence unless the words 'is not' sits directly between them.
> 
> i see he/she posted his/her battlelog profile. top 2 weapons. top vehicle. lol. cant be taken seriously.
> 
> i had fun playing the game with all the people on my friends list. they are good players and use teamwork. im not a great player but im far from horrible.
> so go have fun playing, or at least try to. thanks for the showing of support guys. people who get it actually PLAY the game. again, try to have fun guys.
> 
> btw ducknuckle, saying we have been moaning and crying about the game since its release proves nothing will ever be fixed in the game. the same moaning has been done where dice actually do see it. they dont care. they got paid. ea got paid.


Nailed it again.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I have no clue how hard something like that is to fix, but they do seem to be updating it better than most games I've seen


Well it would really to go back to the drawing board. I can safely say that BF4 won't ever be fixed - but one would hope they would go back to the drawing board fro BF5 or future games.
I gasping to think how they're going to ruin Battlefront.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> just go and type BF4 competitive scene... you go to youtube and type 5v5 ESL, 5v5 CEVO, 5v5 BF, 5v5 GO4BF there are plenty of tournaments with money involved... dont speak aobut things you really dont know.


I think you don't understand where we're coming from - but it's okay


----------



## Ghost12

Twitch tv is probably the biggest indicator of the current standing of the game amongst others imo, besides you tube twitch is a massively growing platform for dedicated gamers and a revenue stream that is becoming increasingly more popular. Battlefield 4 struggles on a daily basis to make it onto the top 25 games for viewers if it makes it at all, wonder why that is.

Just because it has a few die hard comp players still clinging on to hope does not make it a competitive game. Reference counter strike go or dota 2 for an idea of the scale of a real competitive game.

In fact someone please pm me when the next bf4 comp is being played on twitch please, wouldn't mind a viewing................................just remind me not to hold my breath waiting.

Bf4 currently has 119 players across Europe playing esl versus, it is the school holidays though lol


----------



## daguardian

Winning!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Winning!


I think I have 100 of them lol
I'm literally always on a boost! haha

But if I ever had the bpack:


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Winning!












This is my Battlepack for reaching Major General 120....

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/Capture_zpsc38f3a9d.png.html

As if I need _more_ XP.







All I've ever really wanted was the Fleur de lis emblem and I've never unlocked it and at this point, I don't think I ever will.


----------



## King PWNinater

The better your connection strength/speed, the less netcode issues you'll have, right?

Like if I had a high end network adapter, I'd have less lag and netcode issues online as oppose to someone with a cheap network adapter.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King PWNinater*
> 
> The better your connection strength/speed, the less netcode issues you'll have, right?
> 
> Like if I had a high end network adapter, I'd have less lag and netcode issues online as oppose to someone with a cheap network adapter.


Network adapter ?! lol My cable goes to my modem and then a CAT 6 cable straight from the modem to the connection on my motherboard.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King PWNinater*
> 
> The better your connection strength/speed, the less netcode issues you'll have, right?
> 
> Like if I had a high end network adapter, I'd have less lag and netcode issues online as oppose to someone with a cheap network adapter.


no. high ping is better than low ping in this ass backwards game. thats why you find so many 200+ ping players on us servers. the euros have the right idea. kick everyone with a ping over100-125-150. i was kicked for being a hpb with 107 for a ping lol. NA server admins are worried about being politically correct so they let any old herpa derp play on their servers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Network adapter ?! lol My cable goes to my modem and then a CAT 6 cable straight from the modem to the connection on my motherboard.


what the hell does your case have an rj45 jack for? how does that connect you to the internet? you dont even know what a network adapter is


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my Battlepack for reaching Major General 120....
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/Capture_zpsc38f3a9d.png.html
> 
> As if I need _more_ XP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I've ever really wanted was the Fleur de lis emblem and I've never unlocked it and at this point, I don't think I ever will.


I know right! I have over 200 of the xp boosts unused and I'm level 118. I stopped using them months ago. I just don't see the point in all these xp boosts.


----------



## patriotaki

is there any way i can get a discount for bf4 premium on ps4?


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> no. high ping is better than low ping in this ass backwards game. thats why you find so many 200+ ping players on us servers. the euros have the right idea. kick everyone with a ping over100-125-150. i was kicked for being a hpb with 107 for a ping lol. NA server admins are worried about being politically correct so they let any old herpa derp play on their servers.
> what the hell does your case have an rj45 jack for? how does that connect you to the internet? you dont even know what a network adapter is


What, you're just gonna be a troll now and be argumentative about everything because you're a crap gamer ?









I don't _need_ a network adapter because I'm the only person who uses my internet. Stop embarrassing yourself. Now you're just making yourself look petty and spiteful.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BusterOddo*
> 
> I know right! I have over 200 of the xp boosts unused and I'm level 118. I stopped using them months ago. I just don't see the point in all these xp boosts.


If you want to rank up, they make a difference, especially on Double XP weekends although as far as ranking up goes, what good is it if all you get are useless unlocks that you'll probabaly never use and..more XP boosters ?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Twitch tv is probably the biggest indicator of the current standing of the game amongst others imo, besides you tube twitch is a massively growing platform for dedicated gamers and a revenue stream that is becoming increasingly more popular. Battlefield 4 struggles on a daily basis to make it onto the top 25 games for viewers if it makes it at all, wonder why that is.
> 
> Just because it has a few die hard comp players still clinging on to hope does not make it a competitive game. Reference counter strike go or dota 2 for an idea of the scale of a real competitive game.
> 
> In fact someone please pm me when the next bf4 comp is being played on twitch please, wouldn't mind a viewing................................just remind me not to hold my breath waiting.
> 
> Bf4 currently has 119 players across Europe playing esl versus, it is the school holidays though lol


Agreed


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> What, you're just gonna be a troll now and be argumentative about everything because you're a crap gamer ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't _need_ a network adapter because I'm the only person who uses my internet. Stop embarrassing yourself. Now you're just making yourself look petty and spiteful.


[email protected] more. if you want to connect to the internet you need a network adapter. or do you have an old 56k pci modem? that thing labeled "intel gigabit lan" is your network adapter.
i am not a crap gamer. get off your almost high horse and stop pretending to know anything at all and trolling people because they have a different opinion than you.
if you want to go on about how pathetic your gaming experience is, we can discuss it in another thread. hell we can take it to pm if you want. your stats arent special. you arent special. your opinions are no more valuable than mine are.

please dont quote me again because if i want an opinion of nothing that means nothing from nothing, i will ask my dog.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Well _network adapter_ just refers to an ethernet port itself (used to be a separate card; now onboard) but no one uses the term _adapter_ to describe other ports, onboard or not, such as video or USB, at least these days&#8230;and external USB audio devices are usually called "USB sound cards". It's just semantics.

I would actually be curious to see if a higher quality NIC ('network interface card') would make any kind of difference for those plagued with the worst net code issues; but really I think it's mostly ISP and server-side. Likely worsened by their damn lag compensation algorithms.


----------



## pc-illiterate

its a combination of the lag compensation and the tick rate/client to server/server to client update rate.
the networking half of the game was written for console and microstink ordered that anyone in the world could use their mobile phone as a modem and be able to play the game. all that crap was ported straight over to pc.


----------



## 3square

i've been meaning to get BF4. Every time i want to order it, all the bad review on amazon stop me.

so be honest with me. Is it ALL that BAD?! given the amount of time that it has been out. STILL bad?

my set up is i7 3770K - GeForce GTX 770 (4gb) w/ an 8 gb RAM stick. I've been playing Titanfall on max setting and it's smooth like butter.
I also thought half of those complaint are base on people that barely meets the minimum hardware requirements.

please let me know. thank you.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3square*
> 
> i've been meaning to get BF4. Every time i want to order it, all the bad review on amazon stop me.
> 
> so be honest with me. Is it ALL that BAD?! given the amount of time that it has been out. STILL bad?
> 
> my set up is i7 3770K - GeForce GTX 770 (4gb) w/ an 8 gb RAM stick. I've been playing Titanfall on max setting and it's smooth like butter.
> I also thought half of those complaint are base on people that barely meets the minimum hardware requirements.
> 
> please let me know. thank you.


the game can be fun. if you like to lonewolf, no it isnt. get in a good squad and work as a team and it isnt real bad. when you work as a team the only really bad part is shooting people and knowing you hit them 20 times and they turn around and what appears to be, 1 shotting you. its more than aggravating.


----------



## 3square

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> the game can be fun. if you like to lonewolf, no it isnt. get in a good squad and work as a team and it isnt real bad. when you work as a team the only really bad part is shooting people and knowing you hit them 20 times and they turn around and what appears to be, 1 shotting you. its more than aggravating.


thanks, half of that makes me want to get it and try, the other half doesn't sound so good. hahaha

titanfall is good and fun. the agility is definitely more fun than most FPS. but lacks teamwork. everyone is lone wolf, gets boring fast. hardly anyone ever voice chat and coordinate. if they do, it's always some @hole spouting BS.

BF4 sounds great for the team work, net code stuff sounds horrible. it's $24 on origin, i'll try it out and see later today.
thanks!


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3square*
> 
> i've been meaning to get BF4. Every time i want to order it, all the bad review on amazon stop me.
> 
> so be honest with me. Is it ALL that BAD?! given the amount of time that it has been out. STILL bad?
> 
> my set up is i7 3770K - GeForce GTX 770 (4gb) w/ an 8 gb RAM stick. I've been playing Titanfall on max setting and it's smooth like butter.
> I also thought half of those complaint are base on people that barely meets the minimum hardware requirements.
> 
> please let me know. thank you.


It's fine, sometimes you'll kill someone when you shouldn't have and sometimes you will die when you shouldn't have.That happens a couple times a game, big whoopty whoop. As far as playing as a lone wolf, I do it all the time, and I still have fun. Just play the objectives and you'll have fun. Don't take it too seriously, don't act like being good at a game makes you a seal, and you should be fine. A lot of egos floating around FPS games for some reason which is very, very laughable, if you aren't one of those "types" you'll have fun. Oh and playing in a squad is a lot more fun I am not arguing that, just saying you can still have fun just by playing the objectives and by doing that you'll probably be in the top 3 almost every game.

Oh and like iliterate said earlier, if you join a game with people with >100 pings, just leave and save yourself the aggravation. The lag compensation will make them gods among men.


----------



## 3square

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> It's fine, sometimes you'll kill someone when you shouldn't have and sometimes you will die when you shouldn't have.That happens a couple times a game, big whoopty whoop. As far as playing as a lone wolf, I do it all the time, and I still have fun. Just play the objectives and you'll have fun. Don't take it too seriously, don't act like being good at a game makes you a seal, and you should be fine. A lot of egos floating around FPS games for some reason which is very, very laughable, if you aren't one of those "types" you'll have fun. Oh and playing in a squad is a lot more fun I am not arguing that, just saying you can still have fun just by playing the objectives and by doing that you'll probably be in the top 3 almost every game.
> 
> Oh and like iliterate said earlier, if you join a game with people with >100 pings, just leave and save yourself the aggravation. The lag compensation will make them gods among men.


thank you! i'll get mine later today.


----------



## Thoth420

I pretty much always lone wolf...play late at night and I have no friends. I still do fairly well.
That said the netcode is still between laughably broken and just laughable for the most part.....I will say that mileage varies by server.
Also 0 Net Smoothing Factor and a 70 FoV tend to net me the best results....placebo? Possibly.


----------



## error-id10t

Best way to have fun.

Don't expect team-work. Don't expect majority of people to cap flags or whatever. Do ignore chat, though funny at times, it's not worth it. Expect some weird stuff to happen when you kill and when you're killed. If you want to grind, ignore Metro, use Lockers. I think there's a lot of good things in the game but the odd things and the unpredictably of things does put you off after awhile. Last but not least, try another server if things are just too weird. It's not your end most likely.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Best way to have fun.
> 
> Don't expect team-work. Don't expect majority of people to cap flags or whatever. Do ignore chat, though funny at times, it's not worth it. Expect some weird stuff to happen when you kill and when you're killed. If you want to grind, ignore Metro, use Lockers. I think there's a lot of good things in the game but the odd things and the unpredictably of things does put you off after awhile. Last but not least, try another server if things are just too weird. It's not your end most likely.


all of this


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3square*
> 
> thank you! i'll get mine later today.


I am nursing a crippling addiction to BF4 at the moment. Add me on origin if you would like to play some time!


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Winning!


http://s214.photobucket.com/user/Porter_/media/many25s.png.html

just opened this gem.


----------



## lombardsoup

That's all I get lately, have no use for the things


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> http://s214.photobucket.com/user/Porter_/media/many25s.png.html
> 
> just opened this gem.




This was the most ridiculous one I ever got.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> the game can be fun. if you like to lonewolf, no it isnt. get in a good squad and work as a team and it isnt real bad. when you work as a team the only really bad part is shooting people and knowing you hit them 20 times and they turn around and what appears to be, 1 shotting you. its more than aggravating.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> It's fine, sometimes you'll kill someone when you shouldn't have and sometimes you will die when you shouldn't have.That happens a couple times a game, big whoopty whoop. As far as playing as a lone wolf, I do it all the time, and I still have fun. Just play the objectives and you'll have fun. Don't take it too seriously, don't act like being good at a game makes you a seal, and you should be fine. A lot of egos floating around FPS games for some reason which is very, very laughable, if you aren't one of those "types" you'll have fun. Oh and playing in a squad is a lot more fun I am not arguing that, just saying you can still have fun just by playing the objectives and by doing that you'll probably be in the top 3 almost every game.
> 
> Oh and like iliterate said earlier, if you join a game with people with >100 pings, just leave and save yourself the aggravation. The lag compensation will make them gods among men.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I pretty much always lone wolf...play late at night and I have no friends. I still do fairly well.
> That said the netcode is still between laughably broken and just laughable for the most part.....I will say that mileage varies by server.
> Also 0 Net Smoothing Factor and a 70 FoV tend to net me the best results....placebo? Possibly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Best way to have fun.
> 
> Don't expect team-work. Don't expect majority of people to cap flags or whatever. Do ignore chat, though funny at times, it's not worth it. Expect some weird stuff to happen when you kill and when you're killed. If you want to grind, ignore Metro, use Lockers. I think there's a lot of good things in the game but the odd things and the unpredictably of things does put you off after awhile. Last but not least, try another server if things are just too weird. It's not your end most likely.


Sound advice all round, i'll add press H key to toggle chat mode on/off/when active and use the VOIP (just don't always expect a response) it actually works in-game unlike BC2/BF3


----------



## lombardsoup

First thing I do in every FPS is turn off voip. I want to shoot you, not hear your voice


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my Battlepack for reaching Major General 120....
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/Capture_zpsc38f3a9d.png.html
> 
> As if I need _more_ XP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I've ever really wanted was the Fleur de lis emblem and I've never unlocked it and at this point, I don't think I ever will.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> First thing I do in every FPS is turn off voip. I want to shoot you, not hear your voice


teamwork....VOIP trumps shooting, especially in BF...most just scream HAXOR, when in reality his squad mate/s communicated, whether it be by VOIP or TS/vent etc....but most of the new gen don't get this they are too l33T


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *teamwork....VOIP* trumps shooting, especially in BF...most just scream HAXOR, when in reality his squad mate/s communicated, whether it be by VOIP or TS/vent etc....but most of the new gen don't get this they are too l33T


+1 only time the game is worth playing for me on voip with friends, had some awesome 2 man games with you where we absolutely smashed it and played many happy hours with my other ocn friends in voip.


----------



## KLEANupguy7

im sick of the stupid boosts in battlepacks that 25% packs just there to make you play more for no reason


----------



## Ghost12

Just lol

http://gyazo.com/ad6952b1c4d6d5ab175f25f2cc5d5cfd


----------



## daguardian

Your not noob enough


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Just lol
> 
> http://gyazo.com/ad6952b1c4d6d5ab175f25f2cc5d5cfd


HE CAN PRESS RIGHT CLICK BAN HIM


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Just lol
> 
> http://gyazo.com/ad6952b1c4d6d5ab175f25f2cc5d5cfd


Wow.......much competition, such esport


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Your not noob enough


I am after ths time off, feel like a test range dummy lol


----------



## KLEANupguy7

thats just silly reason to kick...


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KLEANupguy7*
> 
> thats just silly reason to kick...


You won't believe some of the server kicks I've seen.

-kicked for being assault and not reviving teammates
-kicked for using a tank and camping at an objective
-kicked for 'talking smack'
-kicked for being over level 100
-kicked for camping in a heli on Flood Zone

All these admin are doing are running their servers into the ground.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> -kicked for camping in a heli on Flood Zone


I've been BANNED from a server for camping the scout Heli.







Yes, some admins are just dumb.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> +1 only time the game is worth playing for me on voip with friends, had some awesome 2 man games with you where we absolutely smashed it and played many happy hours with my other ocn friends in voip.


Seriously? I have been playing for months and I can only remember 1 game where my squad was communicating. Of course im usually playing alone because none of my friends PC game but still, not knowing who your communicating with doesnt seem to hurt Planetside 2 at all.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Seriously? I have been playing for months and I can only remember 1 game where my squad was communicating. Of course im usually playing alone because none of my friends PC game but still, not knowing who your communicating with doesnt seem to hurt Planetside 2 at all.


Well since BF went after the CoD crowd (BC2 , BF3, BF4) the demographic has changed, people don't communicate -they think they know it all..


----------



## Deadboy90

on another note, check this out! This is with Mantle enabled.



2.9gb vram used. Dat memory leak...


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> on another note, check this out! This is with Mantle enabled.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.9gb vram used. Dat memory leak...


Same here on 14.4 drivers. Hits ~2.7GB GPU RAM usage and bam, Mantle crashes and BF4 CTD's... shame, because Mantle actually works really well for me otherwise...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> You won't believe some of the server kicks I've seen.
> 
> -kicked for being assault and not reviving teammates
> All these admin are doing are running their servers into the ground.


I surprisingly agree with this one.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I surprisingly agree with this one.


Lol should be another one for when you hear I need ammo for the 30th time form the guy next to you without dropping ammo as support, banned for life.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Lol should be another one for when you hear I need ammo for the 30th time form the guy next to you without dropping ammo as support, banned for life.


amoooooooooooooooooo I NEEEEED SOME AMOOOOOOOO haha


----------



## Rickles

Funniest moment for me.

Enemy was on a jet ski driving towards me and a team mate running on a beach. I am playing recon (practically always) and so I pull a nice quick scope headshot and kill him. The jet ski then turns off sideways when it makes contact with the beach and kills the guy on my team.

HUEHUEHUE


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I surprisingly agree with this one.


Really? I cant seem to get the hang of the defibs, they never work right...


----------



## FuriousPop

wanted to ask since im running 7560x1600 - if i lock in the fps at approx 59.94 (as per suggestion from here) since my monitors only do 60Hz Refresh.

Do i need to set this every time i join a server?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuriousPop*
> 
> wanted to ask since im running 7560x1600 - if i lock in the fps at approx 59.94 (as per suggestion from here) since my monitors only do 60Hz Refresh.
> 
> Do i need to set this every time i join a server?


Set it in the config file. Then no, only need to do it once.


----------



## bond32

Omg. My 290x has been away in RMA now for almost a week. Need a bf4 fix...

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Omg. My 290x has been away in RMA now for almost a week. Need a bf4 fix...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Just played a few matches tonite...rocked out my 290.









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/458805340226656192/321911889/


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> amoooooooooooooooooo I NEEEEED SOME AMOOOOOOOO haha


I can't count how many deaths I've had only because all I have left is ammo for my pistol, I'm convinced every support player is an idiot.

Side note, who else hear finds it hilarious when people call you a hacker in a language you don't know? I love seieing the chat with my name followed by something in Spanish followed by hacker. It's like nerd rage has no borders lol.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Just played a few matches tonite...rocked out my 290.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/458805340226656192/321911889/


Nice. I assume it runs well for you? My sapphire replacement should be in Friday, which isn't bad considering they received the card last Thursday.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I can't count how many deaths I've had only because all I have left is ammo for my pistol, I'm convinced every support player is an idiot.
> 
> Side note, who else hear finds it hilarious when people call you a hacker in a language you don't know? I love seieing the chat with my name followed by something in Spanish followed by hacker. It's like nerd rage has no borders lol.


i know spanish, i guess your name+world+hacker? i know spanish if you can post a picture i can let you know the meaning


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I can't count how many deaths I've had only because all I have left is ammo for my pistol, I'm convinced every support player is an idiot.


The best pistol set up. The G18 is like a mini PDW and a nice way to pick up a couple extra kills until you find an ammo crate ...or die because you run out of pistol bullets too.

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/Capture_zpsa6e01906.png.html


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Omg. My 290x has been away in RMA now for almost a week. Need a bf4 fix...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Don't you have backup cards? I keep my old components in case something goes wrong. I have a backup PSU, CPU, 2 backup GPUs, a backup case and a backup CPU cooler in case mine leaks. It came in useful tonight, my PSU just crapped out. Be prepared.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> The best pistol set up. The G18 is like a mini PDW and a nice way to pick up a couple extra kills until you find an ammo crate ...or die because you run out of pistol bullets too.
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/Capture_zpsa6e01906.png.html


Thanks for the share been trying to find a secondary I like in this game.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Thanks for the share been trying to find a secondary I like in this game.


Although I prefer the G18 overall, if I had to pick a strong second choice, it would definitely be the Compact 45. It's a matter of preference really. As for fittings, I like the Delta scope optics and the lasers improve the hipfire accuracy at the expense of giving away your position from cover. It's a trade-off. For barrels, I like the compensator for the G18 to improve the stability from the full-auto fire and the heavy barrel for improving accuracy on the Compact 45.

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/Capture_zps78a523fe.png.html


----------



## DuckKnuckle

I run stock pistols with a laser sight. I'm so used to BF3 having stock pistols that it's now what I'm used to.


----------



## prescotter

Yea all the weapon sights do for pistols is limit the FOV lol. Just so they can say we have over 1000 customization methods.


----------



## KLEANupguy7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I can't count how many deaths I've had only because all I have left is ammo for my pistol, I'm convinced every support player is an idiot.
> .


so stop complaining and play as support....if you think you can do a better job prove it


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KLEANupguy7*
> 
> so stop complaining and play as support....if you think you can do a better job prove it


Settle down there partner. It's a humorous truth of bf4, check your ego at the door it's a game. I play all the classes from time to time except super elite seal sniper class lol, because I suck at it and don't find it fun.


----------



## KLEANupguy7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Settle down there partner. It's a humorous truth of bf4, *check your ego at the door it's a game*. I play all the classes from time to time except super elite seal sniper class lol, because I suck at it and don't find it fun.


hehe same here i cant snipe to save my life...its just funny how people freak especially close quarters when your whole team decides to play medic or big maps when whole team wants to play sniper...lol so many complainers chatting while playing its funny...do they even play?
I must say im starting to love carbines...using them over multiple classes is awesome


----------



## Ghost12

I played most of the day yesterday, if I got killed by any other weapon than an lmg I could not honestly recall it.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I played most of the day yesterday, if I got killed by any other weapon than an lmg I could not honestly recall it.


Same here. Seems like the AWS spammers were out in force yesterday. LoL


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Same here. Seems like the AWS spammers were out in force yesterday. LoL


'AWS spammers' ? I'll never understand why people criticize some _very_ effective weapons as 'noob weapons'. I play to win. If I could trebuchet midgets with grenades stuffed up their butts and wipe out your entire team ? I would. I like the AWS... _a lot._ It has a large drum magazine and is very stable, yet puts out a good amount of damage at longer range. One of the best guns in the game imo. I use that and the F2000 almost exclusively except when I'm playing Recon or Engineer and I use the AK-5C.

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/Capture_zpse185d3d9.png.html


----------



## Totally Dubbed

^Because you pray and spray....takes no skill.

It's an EASY weapon to use for me - I go 5:1 KD with it often in games.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ^Because you pray and spray....takes no skill.
> 
> It's an EASY weapon to use for me - I go 5:1 KD with it often in games.


Skill..shmill. I play to win, some people play to lose. I prefer my way. As it is I have to compete against 25-30% of the people using aimbot/ESP hacks. I use it just like any assault rife and say what you will, at least I'll never be one of those STAT-PADDING jerks, camping with a sniper rifle, worrying about my K/D ratio, while my team does all the work.
If it were up to me, the damage on those sniper rifles/DMR's would be nerfed down to realistic levels or at least comparable to other weapons of the same or similar caliber, that 'contrail effect' would be eliminated and I would increase the trajectory. I see a lot of people whining about netcode because they miss headshots with sniper rifles. Ok. I'll concede there are problems but there is _NOOO WAY_...._those same people,_ would hit that many targets, that size, with a .308 bolt action rifle, that quickly, in real life. No chance. Never. As in, _not in a million years_ and I seriously doubt that you're racking up 5:1, consistently with an AWS. Not on a full 64 player Conquest Large map and not unless you quit after you camped up 5 kills and died once, then quit the game.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Skill..shmill. I play to win, some people play to lose. I prefer my way. As it is I have to compete against 25-30% of the people using aimbot/ESP hacks. I use it just like any assault rife and say what you will, at least I'll never be one of those STAT-PADDING jerks, camping with a sniper rifle, worrying about my K/D ratio, while my team does all the work.
> If it were up to me, the damage on those sniper rifles/DMR's would be nerfed down to realistic levels or at least comparable to other weapons of the same or similar caliber, that 'contrail effect' would be eliminated and I would increase the trajectory. I see a lot of people whining about netcode because they miss headshots with sniper rifles. Ok. I'll concede there are problems but there is _NOOO WAY_...._those same people,_ would hit that many targets, that size, with a .308 bolt action rifle, that quickly, in real life. No chance. Never. As in, _not in a million years_ and I seriously doubt that you're racking up 5:1, consistently with an AWS. Not on a full 64 player Conquest Large map and not unless you quit after you camped up 5 kills and died once, then quit the game.


Cool, good for you.
I'm just stating the fact, that if you play to win with a....bolt action rifle - then you'll have more skill in comparison to spray and spraying.

That's my opinion at least.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Skill..shmill. I play to win, some people play to lose. I prefer my way. As it is I have to compete against 25-30% of the people using aimbot/ESP hacks. I use it just like any assault rife and say what you will, at least I'll never be one of those STAT-PADDING jerks, camping with a sniper rifle, worrying about my K/D ratio, while my team does all the work.
> If it were up to me, the damage on those sniper rifles/DMR's would be nerfed down to realistic levels or at least comparable to other weapons of the same or similar caliber, that 'contrail effect' would be eliminated and I would increase the trajectory. I see a lot of people whining about netcode because they miss headshots with sniper rifles. Ok. I'll concede there are problems but there is _NOOO WAY_...._those same people,_ would hit that many targets, that size, with a .308 bolt action rifle, that quickly, in real life. No chance. Never. As in, _not in a million years_ and I seriously doubt that you're racking up 5:1, consistently with an AWS. Not on a full 64 player Conquest Large map and not unless you quit after you camped up 5 kills and died once, then quit the game.


fail post.
its a damned noob-assed spray n pray 100 shot rifle. its 99% an m416 with a 100 round clip. the only players that dont have a problem with it are the players who use nothing but it.

playing to win is fail. playing to have fun is winning.

btw, want to see some awesome ass .308 winchester rapid target shooting? come to northeastern ohio. if you want to shoot, you have to help reload brass.


----------



## Kuivamaa

I use the MG4 alot while playing support personally. Tried the AWS ,seems very potent but I am just partial to MG4.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> amoooooooooooooooooo I NEEEEED SOME AMOOOOOOOO haha
> 
> 
> 
> I can't count how many deaths I've had only because all I have left is ammo for my pistol, I'm convinced every support player is an idiot.
> 
> Side note, who else hear finds it hilarious when people call you a hacker in a language you don't know? I love seieing the chat with my name followed by something in Spanish followed by hacker. It's like nerd rage has no borders lol.
Click to expand...

haha, What's better is when you are playing support (properly) and toss an ammo bag and see 3-4 of your team mates rush to it and wait around like a smoke break because literally no one else has put one down.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ^Because you pray and spray....takes no skill.
> 
> It's an EASY weapon to use for me - I go 5:1 KD with it often in games.
> 
> 
> 
> Skill..shmill. I play to win, some people play to lose. I prefer my way. As it is I have to compete against 25-30% of the people using aimbot/ESP hacks. I use it just like any assault rife and say what you will, at least I'll never be one of those STAT-PADDING jerks, camping with a sniper rifle, worrying about my K/D ratio, while my team does all the work.
> If it were up to me, the damage on those sniper rifles/DMR's would be nerfed down to realistic levels or at least comparable to other weapons of the same or similar caliber, that 'contrail effect' would be eliminated and I would increase the trajectory. I see a lot of people whining about netcode because they miss headshots with sniper rifles. Ok. I'll concede there are problems but there is _NOOO WAY_...._those same people,_ would hit that many targets, that size, with a .308 bolt action rifle, that quickly, in real life. No chance. Never. As in, _not in a million years_ and I seriously doubt that you're racking up 5:1, consistently with an AWS. Not on a full 64 player Conquest Large map and not unless you quit after you camped up 5 kills and died once, then quit the game.
Click to expand...

The smoke trail from the bolt actions is so bad. Blocks your view far to much. I haven't used the AWS myself, but judging how often I die from it, it must be quite effective. As to it being OP, maybe it is, but I won't fault it for being OP. If you increase your SPM or K/D by 30% just by using 1 better piece of equipment over another, then why wouldn't you use and abuse it?


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> fail post.
> its a damned noob-assed spray n pray 100 shot rifle. its 99% an m416 with a 100 round clip. the only players that dont have a problem with it are the players who use nothing but it.
> 
> playing to win is fail. playing to have fun is winning.
> 
> btw, want to see some awesome ass .308 winchester rapid target shooting? come to northeastern ohio. if you want to shoot, you have to help reload brass.












"playing to win is fail" ? Have you' gone around the bend' or something ?







and what does Northeastern Ohio have to do with anything ? It would make sense if you said "Come to Columbus, Georgia" (Where Ft. Benning is.) but Northeastern Ohio is not exactly known for having a large populace of skilled marksmen because of a local military base.
Is it because they put something in the water that improves peoples marksmanship skills ? and why won't they let you shoot unless you reload ?







As an 8 yr. vet who served with the 2nd/75th Ranger Regiment, I prefer match grade ammo for my rifle shooting, although I do reload my practice shells for skeet/trap shooting with my Dad.

Talk about 'fail post' ! You should quit while you're ahead. You're just embarrassing yourself now.


----------



## Rickles

I would agree that taking this game as an uber competitive "I HAVE TO WIN" game is just not practical. The tolerances of the engine are way to loose to allow for any sort of consistent hit registration, let alone any of the other numerous bugs that make this game an impossibility to be taken seriously as a competitive game.

That being said, this game can be good for a laugh, it can be fun to go in and stomp all over baddies, and most importantly it can be fun to dink around with friends.

I'm not really disappointed by this game but i wasn't expecting gold, just the turd.


----------



## the9quad

I'll personally use every cheap weapon and tactic I can to kill people. That to me is fun. (I don't cheat, I am talking about easy guns, etc..). So I am with Lhoste on this one. Spray and Pray 4 Life, I'm taking it back. Then again I don't associate any of my self worth to how good or not I am in a video game...........


----------



## whw8949

OK, well, Great game!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I'll personally use every cheap weapon and tactic I can to kill people. That to me is fun. (I don't cheat, I am talking about easy guns, etc..). So I am with Lhoste on this one. Spray and Pray 4 Life, I'm taking it back. *Then again I don't associate any of my self worth to how good or not I am in a video game...........*


lol, this made me chuckle.


----------



## qcktthfm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I would agree that taking this game as an uber competitive "I HAVE TO WIN" game is just not practical. The tolerances of the engine are way to loose to allow for any sort of consistent hit registration, let alone any of the other numerous bugs that make this game an impossibility to be taken seriously as a competitive game.
> 
> That being said, this game can be good for a laugh, it can be fun to go in and stomp all over baddies, and most importantly it can be fun to dink around with friends.
> 
> I'm not really disappointed by this game but i wasn't expecting gold, just the turd.


Totally agree. We have so many other games around.
This just another casual FPS shooter suitable for all ages


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qcktthfm1*
> 
> This just another casual FPS shooter suitable for all ages


unless you let the little ones set it up themselves. they use some foul language in the game. most of it is worse than the words you use in servers that kick/ban you...


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> unless you let the little ones set it up themselves. they use some foul language in the game. most of it is worse than the words you use in servers that kick/ban you...


If you hit 'H', it hides the chat window. I never read that garbage. Some times I type 'gg' at the end if we win, other than that, I have no use for it.


----------



## DizzlePro

is this game fixed yet? i haven't played it since jan


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> is this game fixed yet? i haven't played it since jan


Not really, but it is better than it was when it came out


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> is this game fixed yet? i haven't played it since jan


I keep having my entire internet connection brought down when I hit the join button... only fix is a restart on my router, modem and pc... from googling this has been going on since BF3... (I never bought that one)


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> fail post.
> its a damned noob-assed spray n pray 100 shot rifle. its 99% an m416 with a 100 round clip. the only players that dont have a problem with it are the players who use nothing but it.
> 
> playing to win is fail. playing to have fun is winning.
> 
> btw, want to see some awesome ass .308 winchester rapid target shooting? come to northeastern ohio. if you want to shoot, you have to help reload brass.


Excellent idea. Players should have to make their own ammo for every gun through an extremely time consuming and tedious mini game.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> Excellent idea. Players should have to make their own ammo for every gun through an extremely time consuming and tedious mini game.


what the hell are you on about? are you my ex-girlfriend mad and trolling?


----------



## FuriousPop

finally got a game going last night and my god is it much harder than BF3....

On roof tops and im popping people off with the 1st assualt rifle gun (only just got the game)... how am i even able to shoot from so far and kill is just silly!!!

boats - cruising around, 1 tv missle hits and bang immoblised and dead 2 secs later, if i jump out, explosion kills me anyway......

1 RPG to the boat and bang, dead as well....

lovely game!


----------



## prescotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuriousPop*
> 
> finally got a game going last night and my god is it much harder than BF3....
> 
> On roof tops and im popping people off with the 1st assualt rifle gun (only just got the game)... how am i even able to shoot from so far and kill is just silly!!!
> 
> boats - cruising around, 1 tv missle hits and bang immoblised and dead 2 secs later, if i jump out, explosion kills me anyway......
> 
> 1 RPG to the boat and bang, dead as well....
> 
> lovely game!


Yes Guns from bullets should not kill at distance, only maximum 100meter for optimal gaming.

About the boats, yes it would be so much better if they could take 2 TV missile's, 2 Rpg's, 5 Tank Shells and a pistol bullet for they explode.

Perhaps you should spend some time in the Test Range


----------



## devilhead

hey guys, i have a question: how to explode TV missile before it reaches target? which button?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> hey guys, i have a question: how to explode TV missile before it reaches target? which button?


"E" key for me...


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> "E" key for me...


thnks


----------



## USFORCES

Have they fixed the joy stick for this game, does it work like BF3 yet?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

lol I did not know this was possible and those times I missed the target I just had to wait while the missile continued to fly! I am new to using TVs in this game; as far as I know only pilots had them before..?

So what is the default binding for E? Use/activate?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> lol I did not know this was possible and those times I missed the target I just had to wait while the missile continued to fly! I am new to using TVs in this game; as far as I know only pilots had them before..?
> 
> So what is the default binding for E? Use/activate?


Enter/exit vehicle, have to be careful when exiting boat tv or end up swimming quite easily whilst a passenger steals your ride lol


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Oh so the missile blows cause you have hit exit. I see.


----------



## Harry604

I have 2 gtx 680 lightning

Would hitting the memory limit cause a fps drops and make the game last for a second


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harry604*
> 
> I have 2 gtx 680 lightning
> 
> Would hitting the memory limit cause a fps drops and make the game last for a second


If you're overflowing VRAM probably some single figure FPS and/or long pauses and/or whole thing crashes. It's worth getting MSI Afterburner or GPU-z to check.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Oh so the missile blows cause you have hit exit. I see.


Was pretty sure if you tap e it will explode. Just rap once, twice and you jump out.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

So installed the game after fresh install of Windows 7 and Cat 13.12 and game is still broken. Thank god i did not buy Premium.


----------



## the9quad

Games run fine here windows 8.1 and cat 13.12's. What kind of issues are you having?

Is it just me or are the people who play this game now getting worse? As in they just stink really bad, almost like your playing against bots or something.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Games run fine here windows 8.1 and cat 13.12's. What kind of issues are you having?
> 
> Is it just me or are the people who play this game now getting worse? As in they just stink really bad, almost like your playing against bots or something.


I think every so often Punkbuster comes up with something and it catches a lot of the hackers, who then have to start new accounts, which is why you see a lot of low ranking players. Then the hack websites find a work-around to what ever it is and it's business as usual again.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Games run fine here windows 8.1 and cat 13.12's. What kind of issues are you having?
> 
> *Is it just me or are the people who play this game now getting worse? As in they just stink really bad, almost like your playing against bots or something*.


perhaps you are becoming full ninja?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> perhaps you are becoming full ninja?


lol I'm an average player, ain't nothing ninja or tactical about how i play. I am the very epitome of spray and pray.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harry604*
> 
> I have 2 gtx 680 lightning
> 
> Would hitting the memory limit cause a fps drops and make the game last for a second


at 1080p you'll be fine, at 1440p, you'll have to switch off aa deferred


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> at 1080p you'll be fine, at 1440p, you'll have to switch off aa deferred


Is that the same on a 3GB card (HD7970?). I play on 1440p and get a Mantle memory crash when my card hits 2.7gb usage... but I was pretty sure that was a memory leak. I play with AA deferred on high and normal AA at 2x.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Is that the same on a 3GB card (HD7970?). I play on 1440p and get a Mantle memory crash when my card hits 2.7gb usage... but I was pretty sure that was a memory leak. I play with AA deferred on high and normal AA at 2x.


Hard to call that one - I don't think you should have problems at 3GB VRAM, especially on Mantle.
I would think you should be fine though - at 2x you might be causing a bit too much strain.
ie. when i have it on 2x or 4x - I notice mass amounts of FPS drops and stuttering

I have 0 problems with 2GB 2x GTX680s on 1440p - but I HAVE TO have deferred OFF.
In all honesty I can't tell the difference with it on 4x or off at 1440p - so I'm all good


----------



## KLEANupguy7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> lol I'm an average player, ain't nothing ninja or tactical about how i play. I am the very epitome of spray and pray.


i play with 1 motto...DRAKE=do right and kill everything


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> lol I'm an average player, ain't nothing ninja or tactical about how i play. I am the very epitome of spray and pray.


you're telling me man, i'm in my mid/late 30's, i am just trying to work my way up to a 50-50 k/d ratio.


----------



## USFORCES

Have they fixed the joy stick for this game, does it work like BF3 yet?


----------



## invincible20xx

battlefield 4 is my first online fps game i never really played online but i got a free copy of the game with my r9 290's so i was like why not try it , what do you guys think is it a good game ?! will my wireless mouse hold me back ?!


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> battlefield 4 is my first online fps game i never really played online but i got a free copy of the game with my r9 290's so i was like why not try it , what do you guys think is it a good game ?! will my wireless mouse hold me back ?!


Wireless won't hold you back unless...

It depends what you like. If you like twitch, non-tactical stuff... then it won't be your cup of tea. Better CoD or CS. BF4 requires a lot more thinking about other outcomes. It's not just other enemies, you have to think about tanks, jets, boats etc...

If you're in a vehicle and you go to attack something, you have to think about where you can hide... can you dip over a hill, hide behind a rock face? Same in jets, if you want to make a pass on a vehicle... where's your escape route if you get locked by AA, is there a mountain range to dip behind, can you fly low to brake their lock?

It's about thinking... those who don't think really get it handed to them. That's why it is slightly harder when you first play, it's not just mastering controls, but the tactics regarding what you do in game.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Wireless won't hold you back unless...
> 
> It depends what you like. If you like twitch, non-tactical stuff... then it won't be your cup of tea. Better CoD or CS. BF4 requires a lot more thinking about other outcomes. It's not just other enemies, you have to think about tanks, jets, boats etc...
> 
> If you're in a vehicle and you go to attack something, you have to think about where you can hide... can you dip over a hill, hide behind a rock face? Same in jets, if you want to make a pass on a vehicle... where's your escape route if you get locked by AA, is there a mountain range to dip behind, can you fly low to brake their lock?
> 
> It's about thinking... those who don't think really get it handed to them. That's why it is slightly harder when you first play, it's not just mastering controls, but the tactics regarding what you do in game.


wait wait what is all this tanks ? jets ? tactics ? last thing i knew about playing fps online was from the medal of honor era 2000 ~ 2002 lol , it was like select weapon , aim , kill or get killed , resbawn


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> wait wait what is all this tanks ? jets ? tactics ? last thing i knew about playing fps online was from the medal of honor era 2000 ~ 2002 lol , it was like select weapon , aim , kill or get killed , resbawn


Um, Battlefield has fighter jets, bomber aircraft, tanks, armoured fighting vehicles, a giant shark, attack helicopters, scount helicopters, transport helicopters, gun boats, armed RIBS, jet skis, hovercraft, jets skis, fast patrol vehicles, a bulldozer, C-130 gunships, MLRS rocket vehicles, static anti air positions... emmm, probably more to come too.

It's FPS because you play in the first person and you shoot. I think you need to watch some gameplay first ha

EDIT: Scrambler motorbikes...
EDIT: 2: Mobile anti aircraft


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Oh so the missile blows cause you have hit exit. I see.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Was pretty sure if you tap e it will explode. Just rap once, twice and you jump out.


From watching videos it looked like if you E once you exit missile cam, but the missile continues on course until it hits something. Didn't look like it exploded as soon as you exited.
So you can aim it, then go do something else.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> From watching videos it looked like if you E once you exit missile cam, but the missile continues on course until it hits something. Didn't look like it exploded as soon as you exited.
> So you can aim it, then go do something else.


This is correct, if for example engaged with another boat with no obstruction in the way and a clear line of sight, you could send the first on its way, exit out and send the second missile, they would both hit, having not really played for a while not sure if this has been patched out or still existing.


----------



## Faster_is_better

BF4 Premium at GamersGate for $25


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> BF4 Premium at GamersGate for $25


That's a great price.


----------



## Panzerfury

Anyone else getting extreme FPS drop when they die ?
I noticed it after a patch a couple of months back. It get it regardless of driver version (Using 337.50 atm).

It only happens when I get shot and die.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panzerfury*
> 
> Anyone else getting extreme FPS drop when they die ?
> I noticed it after a patch a couple of months back. It get it regardless of driver version (Using 337.50 atm).
> 
> It only happens when I get shot and die.


Been there since the NS patch bud!
Everyone has it - no matter if you're on 1440p, 1080p SLI680s or single 780.
Game broke itself again, cuz y'a know - DICE logic.

Patch one thing, break 10 things.
And they (to no surprise) broke something again with their patch - and that was the huge FPS drop after dying.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Server patch: (irrelevant to the above)

23/04/2014 13:10
R32 Server Update Notes
-Fix for an issue where the player could get stuck in a loading screen on a server that had an uneven number of slots
-Fix for the Live Scoreboard that would be active without a game on a server

EDIT:
Challenged myself to sniper only:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/459819661299579264/177435049/

Not bad


----------



## ryboto

Any reason with properly updated drivers that I'd be getting the "pause" glitch? Randomly, doesn't matter if it's DX or Mantle, the game will pause/stutter, and I lose 1/2-1 second before the game comes back. Otherwise it's perfectly smooth...


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> Any reason with properly updated drivers that I'd be getting the "pause" glitch? Randomly, doesn't matter if it's DX or Mantle, the game will pause/stutter, and I lose 1/2-1 second before the game comes back. Otherwise it's perfectly smooth...


Its prolly your cpu switching priority because something stole bf4 priority to do some other task. Sometimes during the day i will encounter something like that. Without the fps meter it looks like stutter with fps meter you can tell the game slows to a crawl cause cpu stops feeding data.


----------



## kalchak1569

Battlefield 4 stopped working for me and every time I try to launch it, it gets stuck on loading screen. The single player is stuck at initializing and test range does not launch either. I've read tens of threads where other people had that too but all of the suggestions did not work. I even installed a fresh OS today and downloaded BF4 again but still no luck. Installed latest 14.4 drivers for my r9 290, updated Punkbuster, reinstalled browser plugin multiple times. I just don't know what else to do. It was working fine before when I had my 7870.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Very interesting:
Hi everyone,

As you know, we've been looking into resolving the "rubber banding" that some players on certain platforms have experienced with Battlefield 4 after the recent release of Naval Strike. We've found that the root cause of the issue was a configuration of certain hardware types dedicated to 64-player matches.

We have invested in new hardware to resolve this issue and deployed new higher-performance servers this week. In preparation, we conducted a significant amount of testing before installing the new servers to ensure they would correct the issue. We are already seeing performance improvement with 64-player matches and expect this to continue.

While the process took longer than we would've liked, we wanted to be 100% sure it was done right and that the long-term solution was properly in place.

Our objective is to deliver the best player experience possible. We feel this solution helps us deliver that to you. Stay tuned to our official channels for more information.

Thanks,
Karl Magnus Troedsson, DICE VP & GM

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/news/view/bf4-high-performance-servers/


----------



## hamzta09

So. When will they fix their game?


----------



## SIDWULF

What's wrong with the game?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> What's wrong with the game?


Hitreg.
Invisibledeaddudeshieldthatpreventsbullets/projectilesgoingthrough.



Lag.
Overall inconsistent gameplay.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So. When will they fix their game?


Never. Don't play it


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So. When will they fix their game?


Three days after people stop asking. Thanks for restarting the clock on us.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Hitreg.
> Invisibledeaddudeshieldthatpreventsbullets/projectilesgoingthrough.
> ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IRIbIMO0SY
> 
> Lag.
> Overall inconsistent gameplay.


Wow that explains some matches in tdm. It's been like 6 months since the release and they still haven't fix a issue like this? DAMN


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> Its prolly your cpu switching priority because something stole bf4 priority to do some other task. Sometimes during the day i will encounter something like that. Without the fps meter it looks like stutter with fps meter you can tell the game slows to a crawl cause cpu stops feeding data.


Which is strange because the only program aside from background tasks that runs while I use BF4 is one single tab in IE for Battlelog. I actually just read that setting the CPU priority to low(I've already tried "High") might solve the problem..will have to test. BF4 is the only game I see these spikes. Crysis 3 with highest detail never pauses/lags/spikes.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So. When will they fix their game?


Played an hour to day, and like always, half my kills didnt even show up lol. Its like whats the point of playing.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Played an hour to day, and like always, half my kills didnt even show up lol. Its like whats the point of playing.


You killed people and didn't get credit? So your name shows up as killing them and then your score doesn't reflect it?

I played one round on a map I've never played today(operation mortar), killed 35 people died 18 times. All my kills got counted. the map I played before that I killed 33 and died 10 times, all the kills counted, and the map before that I killed 27 people and died 5 times everything counted.

So is this a map specific bug your talking about? Because I am not seeing it.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> You killed people and didn't get credit? So your name shows up as killing them and then your score doesn't reflect it?
> 
> I played one round on a map I've never played today(operation mortar), killed 35 people died 18 times. All my kills got counted. the map I played before that I killed 33 and died 10 times, all the kills counted, and the map before that I killed 27 people and died 5 times everything counted.
> 
> So is this a map specific bug your talking about? Because I am not seeing it.


I usly just fly around with chopper blasting people, and iv litterly blew people to bits, even there corpses and dont get kill count.

And like that video before our posts, alot of my shots get blocked. Maybe people are just Ksing me cuss i cant hit them lol.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> I usly just fly around with chopper blasting people, and iv litterly blew people to bits, even there corpses and dont get kill count.
> 
> And like that video before our posts, alot of my shots get blocked. Maybe people are just Ksing me cuss i cant hit them lol.


Ah I've been a victim of the invis shield bug, but I just roll with it. I figure it happens to the other people as well


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> Which is strange because the only program aside from background tasks that runs while I use BF4 is one single tab in IE for Battlelog. I actually just read that setting the CPU priority to low(I've already tried "High") might solve the problem..will have to test. BF4 is the only game I see these spikes. Crysis 3 with highest detail never pauses/lags/spikes.


CPU priority to low didn't fix it. Wonder if it's a GPU thing...


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Ah I've been a victim of the invis shield bug, but I just roll with it. I figure it happens to the other people as well


Ya most of the time i just like to kamikaze into people, i dont know why i just find it sooo funny lol.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

You would think BF4 being very similar to BF3 it would be a more polished game. Something like Windows Vista to Windows 7 but its nothing like that. I think they should spend more time working on the engine so when next BF game comes out there are no stupid bugs.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> You would think BF4 being very similar to BF3 it would be a more polished game. Something like Windows Vista to Windows 7 but its nothing like that. I think they should spend more time working on the engine so when next BF game comes out there are no stupid bugs.


No. They are not similar. They are two completely separate games. Burns my biscuits when people compare the two... "OMGZOR, XXXXYYUY used to be so good in BF3" ... WHO CARES.

Sorry, slightly ranting, but seriously. Two completely separate games. While my knowledge isn't as good as bf4, I don't think there are many if any weapons that behave the same. Physics of the games are different. Helicopters are completely different...


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> Any reason with properly updated drivers that I'd be getting the "pause" glitch? Randomly, doesn't matter if it's DX or Mantle, the game will pause/stutter, and I lose 1/2-1 second before the game comes back. Otherwise it's perfectly smooth...


Sorry don't have the answer, but this has been happening to me too the last couple days. Was thinking it was driver related but it is happening no matter the drivers I'm using. I even went as far as re-installing the whole game with no luck. I will say the game seems to run best on the 13.12's.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> No. They are not similar. They are two completely separate games. Burns my biscuits when people compare the two... "OMGZOR, XXXXYYUY used to be so good in BF3" ... WHO CARES.
> 
> Sorry, slightly ranting, but seriously. Two completely separate games. While my knowledge isn't as good as bf4, I don't think there are many if any weapons that behave the same. Physics of the games are different. Helicopters are completely different...


Not sure what you mean. Game game is identical to me compare to 3. Its like COD game. It might use a upgraded engine but its trying to achieve the same thing. Graphically speaking you have too look really deep the even say BF4 is a upgrade.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Not sure what you mean. Game game is identical to me compare to 3. Its like COD game. It might use a upgraded engine but its trying to achieve the same thing. Graphically speaking you have too look really deep the even say BF4 is a upgrade.


It is very similar. The destruction is better, boats are better, and it has a very slight graphics upgrade.. So it is different, but I agree with ya, it ain't much different. I had 316 hours in BF3 and have 182 in BF4. My KDR in BF3 was 1.57 and it's 1.65 in BF4, so to me they play almost identical, as in I am average in both..


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Never. Don't play it


I figured I'd pick the game back up after not playing since December since the bugs/netcode issues had me [and thousands of others] frustrated...it seems 0 progress has been made since then.
As long as DICE/EA are running the Battlefield series I won't be picking it back up, BF3 and BF4 have been a joke since day 1. It's such a shame to see the series to go downhill.


----------



## raxf

Hi guys, For the past two weeks whenever I play battlefield 4 , it crashes within a few minutes with a "directx error". I replaced my dual 7970's with a single 780ti. All other games work fine except for BF4.Tried uninstalling and reinstalling origin and BF4, am still having the same issue. Does anyone else here have the same problem?


----------



## keiko1

Hi raxf are u using the 337.50 or 337.61 drivers if so try downclocking your cards a little i. I downclocked mine with titanfall constantly crashing and its fine .I only downclocked by 50mhz .


----------



## raxf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keiko1*
> 
> Hi raxf are u using the 337.50 or 337.61 drivers if so try downclocking your cards a little i. I downclocked mine with titanfall constantly crashing and its fine .I only downclocked by 50mhz .


Hi, thanks for the reply.I am using the Geforce 335.23 driver.I'll try to downclock the card it and see if it works.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum*
> 
> I figured I'd pick the game back up after not playing since December since the bugs/netcode issues had me [and thousands of others] frustrated...it seems 0 progress has been made since then.
> As long as DICE/EA are running the Battlefield series I won't be picking it back up, BF3 and BF4 have been a joke since day 1. It's such a shame to see the series to go downhill.


Ha, but really. Game is fairly stable and really fun. Perforamance is good, netcode isn't great... but hey, it happens to everyone and the invisible shield thing is being fixed as we speak.

It's a great game, tons of fun and worth getting. Don't listen to the moaners. People come on forums to fix problems/moan about a game, so it's not a true reflection of the actual state of play.

It runs great for me on a HD7970 and everything is nice and stable. My only issue (personally) is a memory leak with Mantle, but it seems that not everyone is getting it... so must be something specific to my config.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> You would think BF4 being very similar to BF3 it would be a more polished game. Something like Windows Vista to Windows 7 but its nothing like that. I think they should spend more time working on the engine so when next BF game comes out there are no stupid bugs.


That's an insult to Windows 7









Some fixed bugs, but new stupid things that don't make sense on an already broken platform.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> No. They are not similar. They are two completely separate games. Burns my biscuits when people compare the two... "OMGZOR, XXXXYYUY used to be so good in BF3" ... WHO CARES.
> 
> Sorry, slightly ranting, but seriously. Two completely separate games. While my knowledge isn't as good as bf4, I don't think there are many if any weapons that behave the same. Physics of the games are different. Helicopters are completely different...


Are you serious?
BF3 = BF4.
Only difference is:
1. Maps
2. Graphics
3. Suppression

Heck go back to BF2142 and the difference is larger, but still very close to how they play and how the engine works (despite being different).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Ha, but really. Game is fairly stable and really fun. Perforamance is good, netcode isn't great... but hey, it happens to everyone and the invisible shield thing is being fixed as we speak.
> 
> It's a great game, tons of fun and worth getting. Don't listen to the moaners. People come on forums to fix problems/moan about a game, so it's not a true reflection of the actual state of play.
> 
> It runs great for me on a HD7970 and everything is nice and stable. My only issue (personally) is a memory leak with Mantle, but it seems that not everyone is getting it... so must be something specific to my config.


well...I don't know how people can go without noticing problems when they play.
Yesterday, again, played for 20mins already was faced with 3 problems.

I'm still getting enraged over the sniper damage.
POINT blank - I shoot him, with a god damn GOL sniper, that has 100 damage, and I inflict only 98% damage. Why on bloody earth isn't that idiot dead? And yet he turns and shoots me with 2 bullets with his AEK.
BC1, BC2 REALLY nailed the sniper damage perfectly.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> well...I don't know how people can go without noticing problems when they play.
> Yesterday, again, played for 20mins already was faced with 3 problems.
> 
> I'm still getting enraged over the sniper damage.
> POINT blank - I shoot him, with a god damn GOL sniper, that has 100 damage, and I inflict only 98% damage. Why on bloody earth isn't that idiot dead? And yet he turns and shoots me with 2 bullets with his AEK.
> BC1, BC2 REALLY nailed the sniper damage perfectly.


That's balancing. It happens to everyone. It happened in BF2 all the time, you used to have to finish with the pistol.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> That's balancing. It happens to everyone. It happened in BF2 all the time, you used to have to finish with the pistol.


Balancing?
BS - that's what it is.
When one takes a huge amount of skill and speed, the other just requires you to spray and pray - yet the spray and pray is rewarded?
Yet another reason, why I think this game is broken.

And no, at that range, crap like that never happened before BF3 for me.
Sure, if the guy is at distance, I agree - finish him off with the cross-map pistol.


----------



## EliteReplay

Well to me BF3/BF4 are almost the same in terms of gameplay and what they game is aimed for.

but BF4 has
*better graphics
*better maps
*a lot of feactures that makes your game experience better overall (POV-Battlerscreen-Commander-Spectator-more Gadgets-5man squad)

Bf3 has
*better Gunplay
*less bugs and netcode

between the 2... i can live with the bugs until they are sort out but BF4 is really really amazing if you can play it 1440P / ULTRA / 4xMSAA / FullScale resolution/


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Balancing?
> BS - that's what it is.
> When one takes a huge amount of skill and speed, the other just requires you to spray and pray - yet the spray and pray is rewarded?
> Yet another reason, why I think this game is broken.
> 
> And no, at that range, crap like that never happened before BF3 for me.
> Sure, if the guy is at distance, I agree - finish him off with the cross-map pistol.


I meant a lack of balancing, as opposed to a bug. BF4 is not a competitive, equal shooter. If you want to look at it as a game to reward twitch sniping and those quick reaction skills, go elsewhere. Sure, there are issues with balance... the AA mine for one... but it happens to everyone and you just have to adapt to that. This isn't BF3. But, as I said, the sniper thing happened it BF2 all the time, so it's not new. I believe it was likely toned down to stop everyone playing as sniper is close quarters and doing the old no scope one shot kill.

Broken implies it is inoperable, that isn't true... it just doesn't play to your style or conform to your opinion. That doesn't mean it's broken.

The game itself is fine, for the vast majority. Of course there still lurks bugs for people, in the same way I still can't get past the monster trucks stage of Toca 3 without a ctd.


----------



## EliteReplay

sorry for the ignorance, but what is the problem with the AA mine, im at work cant see Youtube videos.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I meant a lack of balancing, as opposed to a bug. BF4 is not a competitive, equal shooter. If you want to look at it as a game to reward twitch sniping and those quick reaction skills, go elsewhere. Sure, there are issues with balance... the AA mine for one... but it happens to everyone and you just have to adapt to that. This isn't BF3. But, as I said, the sniper thing happened it BF2 all the time, so it's not new. I believe it was likely toned down to stop everyone playing as sniper is close quarters and doing the old no scope one shot kill.
> 
> Broken implies it is inoperable, that isn't true... it just doesn't play to your style or conform to your opinion. That doesn't mean it's broken.
> 
> The game itself is fine, for the vast majority. Of course there still lurks bugs for people, in the same way I still can't get past the monster trucks stage of Toca 3 without a ctd.


Indeed - but same can't be said for other BF games.
Ie - watch my BC2 video below - I can't state how happy I was sniping on that game.

I'm SURE you'll have people on OCN saying: "But then it will be too easy for people to run with a sniper" - and I couldn't disagree more. An AWS kills me cross map - same disatance of a sniper with a 7x scope.
Apart one, is a bolt action, single shot, the other you can burst fire.
I've done both, and I can definitely tell you sniping take a LOT more skill.

As for "adapt to it" you mean, be a noob and use an assault rifle, or even an LMG and pray and spray?
So we should "adapt" to an unskilled level of gameplay, rather than reward fast reaction times?
Also the fact that a no scope is literally pot luck - I don't think reflects with what you're saying. If I'm at close range with a sniper and no scope you, you better believe you should die.
Same goes if you use "hip fire" with an AS VAL with a red dot at close range.

I'm not directing this to you (despite you saying that) - I'm directing it towards my dislike of how DICE went around in BF3 and BF4 with snipers.
As I've said before, if BF3's suppression was in, I wouldn't have bought BF4.
I actually bought BF4 for one main reason, above all else: No suppression crap. That ruined sniping for me in BF3.

Strong language in the video:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> sorry for the ignorance, but what is the problem with the AA mine, im at work cant see Youtube videos.


Just not really powerful. You have two, but two doesn't destroy a chopper









It's hard to get a kill unless the vehicle is damaged already








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Indeed - but same can't be said for other BF games.
> Ie - watch my BC2 video below - I can't state how happy I was sniping on that game.
> 
> I'm SURE you'll have people on OCN saying: "But then it will be too easy for people to run with a sniper" - and I couldn't disagree more. An AWS kills me cross map - same disatance of a sniper with a 7x scope.
> Apart one, is a bolt action, single shot, the other you can burst fire.
> I've done both, and I can definitely tell you sniping take a LOT more skill.
> 
> As for "adapt to it" you mean, be a noob and use an assault rifle, or even an LMG and pray and spray?
> So we should "adapt" to an unskilled level of gameplay, rather than reward fast reaction times?
> Also the fact that a no scope is literally pot luck - I don't think reflects with what you're saying. If I'm at close range with a sniper and no scope you, you better believe you should die.
> Same goes if you use "hip fire" with an AS VAL with a red dot at close range.
> 
> I'm not directing this to you (despite you saying that) - I'm directing it towards my dislike of how DICE went around in BF3 and BF4 with snipers.
> As I've said before, if BF3's suppression was in, I wouldn't have bought BF4.
> I actually bought BF4 for one main reason, above all else: No suppression crap. That ruined sniping for me in BF3.


The game isn't made solely for you, it's made for everyone.

I'm sorry you don't like the sniping... but that's life. It doesn't suit your style of play... but that doesn't mean broken


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Just not really powerful. You have two, but two doesn't destroy a chopper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to get a kill unless the vehicle is damaged already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The game isn't made solely for you, it's made for everyone.
> 
> I'm sorry you don't like the sniping... but that's life. It doesn't suit your style of play... but that doesn't mean broken


LOOL, you lost my respect. Must be the German influence.
Do you even snipe...at all?

It isn't to do with "style", it's to do with the "damage" that it causes at close range.
Bloody hell, some are just ignorant - and I can guarantee you didn't even watch the video.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> LOOL, you lost my respect. Must be the German influence.
> Do you even snipe...at all?
> 
> It isn't to do with "style", it's to do with the "damage" that it causes at close range.
> Bloody hell, some are just ignorant - and I can guarantee you didn't even watch the video.


Could pay a bit attention how you put your opinions out, nobody cares if they lose your respect if You don't have theirs


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Could pay a bit attention how you put your opinions out, nobody cares if they lose your respect if You don't have theirs


Great, you just don't see that I'm criticising the game, yet instead both you and the other guy are criticising me instead.
So from me having an "attack" on the game.
You both decide to have a "personal attack" on me.

Good job, no really, great job.


----------



## bond32

Things like suppression seperate this game from all others. Where you see it as unplayable, forced to play as a noob, I see it as an added challenge. If anyone running with a sniper could simply aim perfectly while getting shot at by a barrage of fire, wheres the challenge?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Great, you just don't see that I'm criticising the game, yet instead both you and the other guy are criticising me instead.
> So from me having an "attack" on the game.
> You both decide to have a "personal attack" on me.
> 
> Good job, no really, great job.


it's hard to argue with the TA, they are going to defend DICE all the way. It's like talking to a wall.

come play some Insurgency2 instead!







I played a couple hours with TheRa1der on Friday night and it was a blast!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Things like suppression seperate this game from all others. Where you see it as unplayable, forced to play as a noob, I see it as an added challenge. If anyone running with a sniper could simply aim perfectly while getting shot at by a barrage of fire, wheres the challenge?


Added challenge? Man...play with a sniper, an ATTACKING sniper - not one that camps 1000m away and does nothing for the team - and then come back to me.
We can even play games in the same server if you wish. To see how you do.

It's hard enough by playing as a Sniper in BF4 with these netcode issues - and then it's just intensified by all the crap that goes around with not rewarding fast trigger shooters.

It's become something of a joke to me. I play as a sniper (and I'm quite a decent one too) - and get enraged at the problems.
Then go , beep it, let's go full ****** and do what the rest are doing.
I whip out ANY gun, literally any gun and then go on a rampage. There's no element of skill involved, just pray, spray and shoot.
I can't stress this enough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> it's hard to argue with the TA, they are going to defend DICE all the way. It's like talking to a wall.
> 
> come play some Insurgency2 instead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I played a couple hours with TheRa1der on Friday night and it was a blast!


Ah nice! Yeah his a really good FPS gamer. Such a legend too. Such fun to play with him - done so with him more than any other "famous" YouTuber.
His the only one I've thought to myself: This guy, deserves more views, and more recognition in the BF community.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Added challenge? Man...play with a sniper, an ATTACKING sniper - not one that camps 1000m away and does nothing for the team - and then come back to me.
> We can even play games in the same server if you wish. To see how you do.
> 
> It's hard enough by playing as a Sniper in BF4 with these netcode issues - and then it's just intensified by all the crap that goes around with not rewarding fast trigger shooters.
> 
> It's become something of a joke to me. I play as a sniper (and I'm quite a decent one too) - and get enraged at the problems.
> Then go , beep it, let's go full ****** and do what the rest are doing.
> I whip out ANY gun, literally any gun and then go on a rampage. There's no element of skill involved, just pray, spray and shoot.
> I can't stress this enough.
> Ah nice! Yeah his a really good FPS gamer. Such a legend too. Such fun to play with him - done so with him more than any other "famous" YouTuber.
> His the only one I've thought to myself: This guy, deserves more views, and more recognition in the BF community.


LOL. You really have no idea how much more I play this game than you. I would be surprised if you have anything even close to my playtime or kills with any sniper rifle.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> LOL. You really have no idea how much more I play this game than you. I would be surprised if you have anything even close to my playtime or kills with any sniper rifle.


Let's play then!


----------



## bond32

Can't. My 290X hasn't been delivered yet from RMA.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> it's hard to argue with the TA, they are going to defend DICE all the way. It's like talking to a wall.
> 
> come play some Insurgency2 instead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I played a couple hours with TheRa1der on Friday night and it was a blast!


if i would like to play a game that looks like PS1... i would rather play Unreal Tournament from 1999.

and if i would like to play with no MiniMap and be killed with 1-3 bullets just go and play BF3/BF4 in hardcore


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Great, you just don't see that I'm criticising the game, yet instead both you and the other guy are criticising me instead.
> So from me having an "attack" on the game.
> You both decide to have a "personal attack" on me.
> 
> Good job, no really, great job.


----------



## bond32




----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> LOOL, you lost my respect. Must be the German influence.
> Do you even snipe...at all?
> 
> It isn't to do with "style", it's to do with the "damage" that it causes at close range.
> Bloody hell, some are just ignorant - and I can guarantee you didn't even watch the video.


I snipe a bit







I don't really care if I lost your respect haha, it doesn't mean anything from a nobody









But, it's not broken... it just doesn't match your opinion. If a car doesn't handle as I like, doesn't mean it's broke.

I didn't watch your video, couldn't really be bothered... and tbh, I don't really care about it that much







Was playing Assetto Corsa.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Great, you just don't see that I'm criticising the game, yet instead both you and the other guy are criticising me instead.
> So from me having an "attack" on the game.
> You both decide to have a "personal attack" on me.


Stop playing the victim ha and getting your knickers in a twist.

It's just you claim the game is broken, it's not... you just don't like the balance or damage.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> But, it's not broken... it just doesn't match your opinion. If a car doesn't handle as I like, doesn't mean it's broke.
> I didn't watch your video, couldn't really be bothered...
> It's just you claim the game is broken, it's not... you just don't like the balance or damage.


Those lines from your post - summarise it all.
-Not broken
-Doesn't bother watching the video linked, that shows how sniping was
-Ignorant










Nuff said. I'm actually laughing right now - thanks for that.
The ignorance of some people cracks me up.


----------



## 98uk

Cool, Emmmm enjoy the laugh....

But seriously, it's just a silly video game







don't get so mad at a fake gun Haha... Is a bit sad!

I'm off to play squash... Ciao


----------



## the9quad

Guys I can't run around with a sniper rifle from two feet away and beat someone with a fully auto rifle, games broke.

Actually it's I can't do that and win every firefight, games broke.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> It is very similar. The destruction is better, boats are better, and it has a very slight graphics upgrade.. So it is different, but I agree with ya, it ain't much different. I had 316 hours in BF3 and have 182 in BF4. My KDR in BF3 was 1.57 and it's 1.65 in BF4, so to me they play almost identical, as in I am average in both..


Destruction is better? In what way? Theres less. And the walls break down the same way as in BF3..


----------



## Thoth420

Bad Netcode + Suppression and Screen Shake/Optic Sway make a terrible combo especially for a recon player. If it was just one or the other then ok but combined it makes Dubbed's argument completely valid.

If I need to explain the mechanics of why that is then I can.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Maps are not even better. I liked Vanilla Maps in BF3 much more. Been trying to like one Map in BF4 but they all seem average to me.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Bad Netcode + Suppression and Screen Shake/Optic Sway make a terrible combo especially for a recon player. If it was just one or the other then ok but combined it makes Dubbed's argument completely valid.
> 
> If I need to explain the mechanics of why that is then I can.


No, let them play the game and be completely oblivious of it.
There's 0 bugs in this game remember? LEL

We need to play some more rounds together brother!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Maps are not even better. I liked Vanilla Maps in BF3 much more. Been trying to like one Map in BF4 but they all seem average to me.


Vanilla 2142 > all.


----------



## JottaD

Anyone here is having the DirectX error?
mine crash after 5mn gaming and then I restart BF4 and stays for some hours


----------



## lombardsoup

I've only ever seen Jotta and a few others on.


----------



## the9quad

Hi guys I have 200000 hours in bf4, worst game ever. Sorry dude, your whining is just that whining. If it was broke, youd play something else, but you don't. Use your "little cousin" as an excuse all you want, but at the end of the day, you sure do play a "completley" broken game an awful lot.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> No, let them play the game and be completely oblivious of it.
> There's 0 bugs in this game remember? LEL


Today IMO


----------



## EliteReplay

i have arround 950Hours of gameplay on BF3 and almost 300Hours on BF4 in just 4month... so i guess i like BF4 more?
















TD, dude we already know the game is far from perfect, but there are a lot of people that actually think differently.

Competitive wise BF4 is below BF3 due to bugs and netcode being slightly less accurate and that can lead matches
to be decided by luck instead of skills...

Gaming, having fun, trolling snipers, playing the objetives is far more enjoyble on BF4 than BF3. and this is the reason why for me, even being and still a competitive player i have faith in BF4 dev on fixing those minor things to get this game on par with Bf3 on thing i already mention.

so TD stop playing BF4 alltogether and go play insurgency, Cs, or cod that all of them have perfect netcode... mean while i enjoy bf4.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Today IMO


ok dude, send me a pm on here or something when you're up for it. I got work tomorrow though, so don't know if we'll be able to with time zones and all


----------



## pc-illiterate

Lol at anyone that thinks the game is not broken. The basics of an fps are broke. The 'netcode' is a broken joke. Game is still in beta.


----------



## eternal7trance

Reading this thread makes the game seem worse than it is. Haven't played in a while so I played more last night, had no issues with killing people so I'm not really sure what the big deal is. The game isn't perfect but at least give it some points for not being a flop like Ghosts is


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Reading this thread makes the game seem worse than it is. Haven't played in a while so I played more last night, had no issues with killing people so I'm not really sure what the big deal is. The game isn't perfect but at least give it some points for not being a flop like Ghosts is


apart from a blatant copy and paste of old titles, what else was wrong with ghosts?
I know it's off topic, but I'm just curious. As I played it a few weeks ago briefly and didn't notice any problems, apart from it being the same thing that was there 10yrs ago lol. Nothing seemed to have changed


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> apart from a blatant copy and paste of old titles, what else was wrong with ghosts?
> I know it's off topic, but I'm just curious. As I played it a few weeks ago briefly and didn't notice any problems, apart from it being the same thing that was there 10yrs ago lol. Nothing seemed to have changed


Sloppy combat, bad match making can make finding games take forever and the fact that not many people play ghosts on PC anymore makes it worse. Sometimes you can't even find a game at all. Yet if you play the game before it (black ops 2) you can find a game anytime. And the last horrible thing is that they have a lot more trouble keeping hackers out. I can barely join a game without someone shooting through walls and stuff, not even hiding what they are doing.

I don't understand why they can't copy what they did in black ops 2 because there were barely any hackers in that one.

Basically they were on track making somewhat decent games and then just flopped it.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> apart from a blatant copy and paste of old titles, what else was wrong with ghosts?
> I know it's off topic, but I'm just curious. As I played it a few weeks ago briefly and didn't notice any problems, apart from it being the same thing that was there 10yrs ago lol. Nothing seemed to have changed


Ghosts runs like doodoo on PC.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Ghosts runs like doodoo on PC.


You're right I forgot about that part. They STILL have a memory leak that uses all your VRAM no matter what screen you're on.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Sloppy combat, bad match making can make finding games take forever and the fact that not many people play ghosts on PC anymore makes it worse. Sometimes you can't even find a game at all. Yet if you play the game before it (black ops 2) you can find a game anytime. And the last horrible thing is that they have a lot more trouble keeping hackers out. I can barely join a game without someone shooting through walls and stuff, not even hiding what they are doing.
> 
> I don't understand why they can't copy what they did in black ops 2 because there were barely any hackers in that one.
> 
> Basically they were on track making somewhat decent games and then just flopped it.


So....apart from matchmaking (which was already a problem in COD and a lot of FPS games) - the core gameplay element of the game hasn't "gotten worse" has it?

For example:
Server browsers on consoles was a huge PLUS on BF3.
However, over BC2 to BF3 - they added suppression that ruined a lot of the firefights.

One thing is linked to the gameplay, the other is linked to the matchmaking engine (which are two separate things in game development)

+rep anyway


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> So....apart from matchmaking (which was already a problem in COD and a lot of FPS games) - the core gameplay element of the game hasn't "gotten worse" has it?
> 
> For example:
> Server browsers on consoles was a huge PLUS on BF3.
> However, over BC2 to BF3 - they added suppression that ruined a lot of the firefights.
> 
> One thing is linked to the gameplay, the other is linked to the matchmaking engine (which are two separate things in game development)
> 
> +rep anyway


Well they did try to ruin a popular game mode called Search and Destroy by redoing it in to Search and Rescue. People got so mad about that considering it's the 2nd most played after team deathmatch. They finally added it back in calling it a "feature". As far as gameplay itself, the FOV is locked way down so you get a narrow view of everything and the combat is still very sloppy in comparison to other CODs.

Not sure what more you're looking for. But at this point I would take BF4 over Ghosts anyday. This coming from someone who barely plays BF and has always played COD up till Ghosts.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Well they did try to ruin a popular game mode called Search and Destroy by redoing it in to Search and Rescue. People got so mad about that considering it's the 2nd most played after team deathmatch. They finally added it back in calling it a "feature". As far as gameplay itself, the FOV is locked way down so you get a narrow view of everything and the combat is still very sloppy in comparison to other CODs.
> 
> Not sure what more you're looking for. But at this point I would take BF4 over Ghosts anyday. This coming from someone who barely plays BF and has always played COD up till Ghosts.


Oh yeah BF > COD any day of the week for me.
But, still - in terms of core gameplay, seems nothing is "wrong" with it.
It's just the gameplay is completely different and much more "simple" in Ghosts. That's the reason I left COD after BO1.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Oh yeah BF > COD any day of the week for me.
> But, still - in terms of core gameplay, seems nothing is "wrong" with it.
> It's just the gameplay is completely different and much more "simple" in Ghosts. That's the reason I left COD after BO1.


It was messed up enough to make me stop playing Ghosts. So BF4 can't be that bad if we're still playing it


----------



## Totally Dubbed

SPEAAAAAAAAAAKING of bugs, and how I notice them within 20mins play.
Someone care to explain this piece of crap to me?


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> SPEAAAAAAAAAAKING of bugs, and how I notice them within 20mins play.
> Someone care to explain this piece of crap to me?


lol you love bf4


----------



## ryboto

So, I'm kinda not sure what to try next...BF4 "stutters", "pauses", "lags"...whatever you want to call it.. It's random. The screen will momentarily hang and audio will loop for a split second, and then the game runs fine and smooth. I can't fix it. Started happening with the latest updates and Mantle drivers, but it's even present if I use DX11. Here's what I've tried, thinking at first it was a CPU affinity/priority issue-

-Set CPU to high, above normal and even low
-Set CPU affinity to 3 cores with and without CPU priority settings changed
-Closed all other programs running aside from skype and one tab in IE for Battlelog
-Changed settings in BF4 to low
-Monitored GPU temp/clock in GPUZ
-Monitored CPU frequency
-Unparked CPU cores setting in use
-Ran windowed and windowed/borderless

Nothing make a difference. Still hangs randomly. REALLY frustrating. GPU temps never get above 70C.

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.

Meanwhile the PC I helped my friend build, with my old 7950 runs the game just fine for him. He's got a 4670K, but it's at stock clocks. Same ram and he doesn't have an SSD.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> lol you love bf4


Yeah, and it "loves" me too.
(Note how I was top of the leaderboard)

Currently gaming with my cousin:
THIS was absolute annihilation with the sniper - we BOTH went attacking sniper - beast mode:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/460534989051268992/177435049/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> So, I'm kinda not sure what to try next...BF4 "stutters", "pauses", "lags"...whatever you want to call it.. It's random. The screen will momentarily hang and audio will loop for a split second, and then the game runs fine and smooth. I can't fix it. Started happening with the latest updates and Mantle drivers, but it's even present if I use DX11. Here's what I've tried, thinking at first it was a CPU affinity/priority issue-
> 
> -Set CPU to high, above normal and even low
> -Set CPU affinity to 3 cores with and without CPU priority settings changed
> -Closed all other programs running aside from skype and one tab in IE for Battlelog
> -Changed settings in BF4 to low
> -Monitored GPU temp/clock in GPUZ
> -Monitored CPU frequency
> -Unparked CPU cores setting in use
> -Ran windowed and windowed/borderless
> 
> Nothing make a difference. Still hangs randomly. REALLY frustrating. GPU temps never get above 70C.
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.
> 
> Meanwhile the PC I helped my friend build, with my old 7950 runs the game just fine for him. He's got a 4670K, but it's at stock clocks. Same ram and he doesn't have an SSD.


Very weird!
Anything indicating for you?
As in - GPU usage / CPU usage?


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yeah, and it "loves" me too.
> (Note how I was top of the leaderboard)
> 
> Currently gaming with my cousin:
> THIS was absolute annihilation with the sniper - we BOTH went attacking sniper - beast mode:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/460534989051268992/177435049/
> Very weird!
> Anything indicating for you?
> As in - GPU usage / CPU usage?


What do you mean exactly?

CPU usage is like 90%, all 4 cores show use in taskmanager. I don't know how to graph or log CPU usage over time to really dig into it. GPU load bounces around, but mostly it's around 90-97%. The load drops when the game hiccups, because it actually hangs on a frame, so for that brief second the GPU isn't really working. The fan even spins down a bit when this happens, but it goes right back up after the hiccup.

Could it be related to pagefile? I have the pagefile on my velociraptor set to 16gb, and the pagefile on my ssd to 1gb. I understood this to mean the larger pagefile would be used first. BF4 is on the SSD.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> What do you mean exactly?
> 
> CPU usage is like 90%, all 4 cores show use in taskmanager. I don't know how to graph or log CPU usage over time to really dig into it. GPU load bounces around, but mostly it's around 90-97%. The load drops when the game hiccups, because it actually hangs on a frame, so for that brief second the GPU isn't really working. The fan even spins down a bit when this happens, but it goes right back up after the hiccup.
> 
> Could it be related to pagefile? I have the pagefile on my velociraptor set to 16gb, and the pagefile on my ssd to 1gb. I understood this to mean the larger pagefile would be used first. BF4 is on the SSD.


Pagefile could be to do with it - leave it on "default" and reset it.
Then repair install the game - see if it changes anything.

By waht I mean is: If your CPU is bottlenecking your GPU or your GPU is being somehow choked.


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Pagefile could be to do with it - leave it on "default" and reset it.
> Then repair install the game - see if it changes anything.
> 
> By waht I mean is: If your CPU is bottlenecking your GPU or your GPU is being somehow choked.


you think a 4.5ghz 3570k could be bottlenecking a 290x?

As for the pagefile...I moved it to the other drive to prevent excessive wear on the SSD.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> you think a 4.5ghz 3570k could be bottlenecking a 290x?
> 
> As for the pagefile...I moved it to the other drive to prevent excessive wear on the SSD.


The whole "pagefile damages SSD" to me - is a lot of nonsense.
Think about it - how long you going to use your SSD for, until you upgrade your PC?

Try removing that setting and see if that helps.

As for bottleneck - yeah i5's bottleneck a GPUs performance, due to the lack of threads - but not to the extend that you should be stuttering.


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> The whole "pagefile damages SSD" to me - is a lot of nonsense.
> Think about it - how long you going to use your SSD for, until you upgrade your PC?
> 
> Try removing that setting and see if that helps.
> 
> As for bottleneck - yeah i5's bottleneck a GPUs performance, due to the lack of threads - but not to the extend that you should be stuttering.


I'm going to try reducing the pagefile on my velociraptor, then I'll try going with a smaller pagefile on the SSD. BF4 has been recorded as wrting over 5gb/min to the pagefile.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Haha this made me laugh








555%


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Haha this made me laugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 555%


Indeed. LoL.

Another one of my issues. The accuracy thing. Along with Battlelog not cleaning up the stats that were obviously exploited.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Reading page 1135 only ( haven't been here for awhile







) has answered the 2 questions I was gonna ask


----------



## Capt

I'm thinking of grabbing this game but I don't know if EA has fixed it yet. Have all the updates that have been released fixed the game? Are there any major glitches? How does it compare to BF3 in terms of crashes, bugs etc?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> I'm thinking of grabbing this game but I don't know if EA has fixed it yet. Have all the updates that have been released fixed the game? Are there any major glitches? How does it compare to BF3 in terms of crashes, bugs etc?


I haven't crashed myself personally. Net code seems to be the biggest complaint but I rarely notice it. Some servers can get laggy at times. I usually just change if it's to unbearable. There are a few skin glitches but nothing serious. The game is fun to play. Going back to BF3 thou makes you appreciate their efforts during that game because BF3 seems to play flawlessly.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> SPEAAAAAAAAAAKING of bugs, and how I notice them within 20mins play.
> Someone care to explain this piece of crap to me?


nice work dude your team won


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> you think a 4.5ghz 3570k could be bottlenecking a 290x?
> 
> As for the pagefile...I moved it to the other drive to prevent excessive wear on the SSD.
> 
> 
> 
> The whole "pagefile damages SSD" to me - is a lot of nonsense.
> Think about it - how long you going to use your SSD for, until you upgrade your PC?
> 
> Try removing that setting and see if that helps.
> 
> As for bottleneck - yeah i5's bottleneck a GPUs performance, due to the lack of threads - but not to the extend that you should be stuttering.
Click to expand...

Not doubting this TD but if the CPU is only running at 50% usage how is that a bottleneck?


----------



## p33k

Curious is anyone is running eyefinity with the newest 14.4 drivers?

For me, my computer locks up, black screen with sound loop. If i break eyefinity and play on one screen it works fine. If I roll back to 13.12 I can play on eyefinity no problem. 14.4 fixed the texture flickering in titan fall, only reason I hoped to stick with the 14.4s. Having to chose the lesser of two devils right now.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalchak1569*
> 
> Battlefield 4 stopped working for me and every time I try to launch it, it gets stuck on loading screen. The single player is stuck at initializing and test range does not launch either. I've read tens of threads where other people had that too but all of the suggestions did not work. I even installed a fresh OS today and downloaded BF4 again but still no luck. Installed latest 14.4 drivers for my r9 290, updated Punkbuster, reinstalled browser plugin multiple times. I just don't know what else to do. It was working fine before when I had my 7870.


Try deleting the battlefield folder in my documents
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Played an hour to day, and like always, half my kills didnt even show up lol. Its like whats the point of playing.


I think if they get revived you lose the kill on the scoreboard, haven't checked to see if you lose the points. That's why I am for the face.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raxf*
> 
> Hi guys, For the past two weeks whenever I play battlefield 4 , it crashes within a few minutes with a "directx error". I replaced my dual 7970's with a single 780ti. All other games work fine except for BF4.Tried uninstalling and reinstalling origin and BF4, am still having the same issue. Does anyone else here have the same problem?


Try deleting the my documents folder for BF4
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> So, I'm kinda not sure what to try next...BF4 "stutters", "pauses", "lags"...whatever you want to call it.. It's random. The screen will momentarily hang and audio will loop for a split second, and then the game runs fine and smooth. I can't fix it. Started happening with the latest updates and Mantle drivers, but it's even present if I use DX11. Here's what I've tried, thinking at first it was a CPU affinity/priority issue-
> 
> -Set CPU to high, above normal and even low
> -Set CPU affinity to 3 cores with and without CPU priority settings changed
> -Closed all other programs running aside from skype and one tab in IE for Battlelog
> -Changed settings in BF4 to low
> -Monitored GPU temp/clock in GPUZ
> -Monitored CPU frequency
> -Unparked CPU cores setting in use
> -Ran windowed and windowed/borderless
> 
> Nothing make a difference. Still hangs randomly. REALLY frustrating. GPU temps never get above 70C.
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.
> 
> Meanwhile the PC I helped my friend build, with my old 7950 runs the game just fine for him. He's got a 4670K, but it's at stock clocks. Same ram and he doesn't have an SSD.


Again, try deleting the my documents BF4 folder
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p33k*
> 
> Curious is anyone is running eyefinity with the newest 14.4 drivers?
> 
> For me, my computer locks up, black screen with sound loop. If i break eyefinity and play on one screen it works fine. If I roll back to 13.12 I can play on eyefinity no problem. 14.4 fixed the texture flickering in titan fall, only reason I hoped to stick with the 14.4s. Having to chose the lesser of two devils right now.


IMO give up on eyefinity.


----------



## Bloodbath

Hey Rickles what files will I be deleting in the documents folder? is it critical profile data or junk?


----------



## Thoth420

I get some pretty severe FPS dives on Operation Firestorm and a few of the other DLC maps. Any graphical setting I can drop specifically to alleviate this?


----------



## pc-illiterate

Unless they changed or broke it, you don't lose a kill when the killed player is revived. They lose the death but that's it.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I get some pretty severe FPS dives on Operation Firestorm and a few of the other DLC maps. Any graphical setting I can drop specifically to alleviate this?


Try lowering some of the settings as in this vid

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=jQvwjKkJwsM


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Hey Rickles what files will I be deleting in the documents folder? is it critical profile data or junk?


I deleted the whole folder, it will make a new one next time you launch. From what I gathered these are user settings and I would guess they have some file in there that tells battlefield what hardware and driver set you are using, I would also guess that this folder only updates the file on initial launch but probably tries to do some checks with it. When I went from 7970s to a 780 deleting this folder fixed my crashing issues. It will set all your in game settings back to default, key binds graphics/audio settings etc.

And I am about 90% sure that you currently lose a kill when they get revived.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> nice work dude your team won


Haha well...my cousin (which lost connection before the end) and I pretty much carried the team to victory lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Not doubting this TD but if the CPU is only running at 50% usage how is that a bottleneck?


not at all, that's fine and more than prefect. Less load on the CPU, the better. However, more load on the GPU the better


----------



## bond32

Oh man, finally got my 290x. Just put the block back on, bleeding the loop. Hopefully between the chaos of school I can get my BF4 fix in...


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Try deleting the my documents folder for BF4


Will try it. Just moved the pagefile back to the SSD, still random hiccups/pauses. Doesn't matter what visual settings I have on.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> Will try it. Just moved the pagefile back to the SSD, still random hiccups/pauses. Doesn't matter what visual settings I have on.


No promises, but that is how I got the game to run [at all] after trying mantle (what a bad experience).

Since switching to a single 780 (non ti) I think the game is noticeably smoother, I will probably never return to a multi gpu setup.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah I don't have any kind of lag/stutter at all at this time but am about to go to an SLI setup. Hopefully that continues to be the case.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yeah I don't have any kind of lag/stutter at all at this time but am about to go to an SLI setup. Hopefully that continues to be the case.


you might get micro stuttering


----------



## velocityx

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58bO9dwpoKY really nice video, gotta hand it to them, bf4 has some nice visuals.


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> you might get micro stuttering


do you get micro stutter with your dual 680s?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58bO9dwpoKY really nice video, gotta hand it to them, bf4 has some nice visuals.


Looks great, plays not so great lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> do you get micro stutter with your dual 680s?


On certain maps - I feel I do, yes


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> do you get micro stutter with your dual 680s?


im running 680s 4gbs in sli, and do not experience micro stuttering.


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> On certain maps - I feel I do, yes


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> im running 680s 4gbs in sli, and do not experience micro stuttering.


hmm, I've been plannig on selling my 780 ti and getting 2 r9 290s since they're back to normal prices. I really want to play bf4 with 80+ average fps on my Qnix, but im also worried about smoothness, especially with multi gpu setups.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> hmm, I've been plannig on selling my 780 ti and getting 2 r9 290s since they're back to normal prices. I really want to play bf4 with 80+ average fps on my Qnix, but im also worried about smoothness, especially with multi gpu setups.


I would get 2x 290s if I were you, if you want to hit that FPS.
Liquid cool them though, or else you'll have jet engines at home lol.

My SLI 680s are LOUD @1440p - I want to liquid cool em









What's funny is a single or SLI @ 1080P, I literally can't hear them lol.
1440p activated, cards are like: BROOOOO YOOOOOO, slow the hell broooo....but broooooo 1440pppp brooooooooo noooooooooooooooooo


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I would get 2x 290s if I were you, if you want to hit that FPS.
> Liquid cool them though, or else you'll have jet engines at home lol.
> 
> My SLI 680s are LOUD @1440p - I want to liquid cool em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's funny is a single or SLI @ 1080P, I literally can't hear them lol.
> 1440p activated, cards are like: BROOOOO YOOOOOO, slow the hell broooo....but broooooo 1440pppp brooooooooo noooooooooooooooooo


my wife HATES when both fans are going nuts. i could care less personally, i just turn up the volume or throw on my cans. next build will have liquid cooled gpus too though... to keep the peace.


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I would get 2x 290s if I were you, if you want to hit that FPS.
> Liquid cool them though, or else you'll have jet engines at home lol.
> 
> My SLI 680s are LOUD @1440p - I want to liquid cool em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's funny is a single or SLI @ 1080P, I literally can't hear them lol.
> 1440p activated, cards are like: BROOOOO YOOOOOO, slow the hell broooo....but broooooo 1440pppp brooooooooo noooooooooooooooooo


lol







yeah my Ti really roars up @1440p.
Water cooling is definitely on my list, but i have to finish my build first.Its only today that i managed to get a quality PSU after being tortured by the coolmax for months.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> my wife HATES when both fans are going nuts. i could care less personally, i just turn up the volume or throw on my cans. next build will have liquid cooled gpus too though... to keep the peace.


Same here, when the fans get loud i usually don't notice because of all the explosions and action while playing.


----------



## SLADEizGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> my wife HATES when both fans are going nuts. i could care less personally, i just turn up the volume or throw on my cans. next build will have liquid cooled gpus too though... to keep the peace.


Same here...lol wife hates when my fans are too loud...lol


----------



## Rickles

D14 and a 780 classy, both are just as quiet as my water cooling setups.


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> No promises, but that is how I got the game to run [at all] after trying mantle (what a bad experience).
> 
> Since switching to a single 780 (non ti) I think the game is noticeably smoother, I will probably never return to a multi gpu setup.


Deleting that stupid folder and resetting the settings seems to have done it. Thanks! Not surprised at all that deleting a folder fixed an issue with this game.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> Deleting that stupid folder and resetting the settings seems to have done it. Thanks! Not surprised at all that deleting a folder fixed an issue with this game.


AWESOME!!!


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> hmm, I've been plannig on selling my 780 ti and getting 2 r9 290s since they're back to normal prices. I really want to play bf4 with 80+ average fps on my Qnix, but im also worried about smoothness, especially with multi gpu setups.
> 
> 
> 
> I would get 2x 290s if I were you, if you want to hit that FPS.
> Liquid cool them though, or else you'll have jet engines at home lol.
> 
> My SLI 680s are LOUD @1440p - I want to liquid cool em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's funny is a single or SLI @ 1080P, I literally can't hear them lol.
> 1440p activated, cards are like: BROOOOO YOOOOOO, slow the hell broooo....but broooooo 1440pppp brooooooooo noooooooooooooooooo
Click to expand...

Bout ready to pull the trigger on the X Star for the hell of it. How are your 680s handling it? FPS?


----------



## amd655

I may have to finally purchase this, not yet though, new pixel cruncher underway on x79.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Bout ready to pull the trigger on the X Star for the hell of it. How are your 680s handling it? FPS?


75fps average at ultra with aa deferred off. Super well.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Bout ready to pull the trigger on the X Star for the hell of it. How are your 680s handling it? FPS?
> 
> 
> 
> 75fps average at ultra with aa deferred off. Super well.
Click to expand...

Nice. Looks like I'll need a GPU upgrade. ;-)


----------



## Born For TDM

PS4 stopped working, so im back to PC BF4, however i dont have premium for the PC. Anyone know the cheapest place to get a BF4 Premium PC code?


----------



## Tobe404

So I finished the campaign today. Time to try some Multiplayer I guess. Not that I'll be any good mind you. Haha.
What maps are on just the bog standard BF4 (code came with my 280x)? Might have to see if I can get a cheap premium code.


----------



## Tobe404

Well MP was absolute crap for me. Did the config test and it said I was anywhere from 75 - 108fps (Ultra). Sometimes packet loss on my connection (Satellite Internet) but mostly three green bars.

My problem is it's a jittering mess and I can hardly move, aim, run, anything, textures popping in and out every where.

Anyone else had this or similar problems?

Single player was smooth as butter for me. Plus I've played BF3 MP and Crysis 3 MP fine in the past. So it's something to do specifically with BF4s MP.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobe404*
> 
> Well MP was absolute crap for me. Did the config test and it said I was anywhere from 75 - 108fps (Ultra). Sometimes packet loss on my connection (Satellite Internet) but mostly three green bars.
> 
> My problem is it's a jittering mess and I can hardly move, aim, run, anything, textures popping in and out every where.
> 
> Anyone else had this or similar problems?
> 
> Single player was smooth as butter for me. Plus I've played BF3 MP and Crysis 3 MP fine in the past. So it's something to do specifically with BF4s MP.


That sounds like what happens with insufficient bandwidth/too high latency. What's your ping reported as when you're in a server? Or what pings are reported by servers in the Battlelog server browser?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yes exactly, I might, though I have never noticed micro stutter before in my crossfire set ups starting with 4850s when drivers were still maturing and before any real attention to frame pacing. I think its existence or at least it's severity is somewhat overblown by some people but it could also be that is a 'subjective perception' thing like with running at a higher Hz. Some people can notice more than others&#8230;
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobe404*
> 
> Well MP was absolute crap for me. Did the config test and it said I was anywhere from 75 - 108fps (Ultra). Sometimes packet loss on my connection (Satellite Internet) but mostly three green bars.
> 
> My problem is it's a jittering mess and I can hardly move, aim, run, anything, textures popping in and out every where.
> 
> Anyone else had this or similar problems?
> 
> Single player was smooth as butter for me. Plus I've played BF3 MP and Crysis 3 MP fine in the past. So it's something to do specifically with BF4s MP.


Likely not the whole enchilada but make sure Punkbuster is updated; run PBSetup.exe if you haven't yet. And try to find a server as physically close to you as possible at least for now...


----------



## Tobe404

Turns out it IS my Satellite Internet that is the culprit. *Sigh*. Just tested again on my Mobile Internet and it's smooth as silk.

I'm guessing that games take up a fair chunk of bandwidth/data though so I wont be able to use my Mobile Internet for BF4 (On a 3.5GB plan).

Still a bit strange that I was able to run BF3/Crysis 3 fine though.


----------



## Krazee

hmm they are rolling out a fix for the death shield: http://blogs.battlefield.com/2014/04/rent-a-server-death-shield-fix/?utm_campaign=bf-social-us-socom-gp-social-socom-gp-rsp-deathshield&utm_source=google-plus&utm_medium=social&sourceid=bf-social-us-socom-gp-social-socom-gp-rsp-deathshield&cid=20997


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobe404*
> 
> Turns out it IS my Satellite Internet that is the culprit. *Sigh*. Just tested again on my Mobile Internet and it's smooth as silk.
> 
> I'm guessing that games take up a fair chunk of bandwidth/data though so I wont be able to use my Mobile Internet for BF4 (On a 3.5GB plan).
> 
> Still a bit strange that I was able to run BF3/Crysis 3 fine though.


Considering you have to go about 20 times further then a cable/dsl connection (up to the satellite) you will never see pings below 250ms because light can't travel any faster with the new GEO satellites that are like 22k miles above the equator...


----------



## Tobe404

So does anyone have a rough idea how much bandwidth BF4 would take up over a couple of hours?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobe404*
> 
> So does anyone have a rough idea how much bandwidth BF4 would take up over a couple of hours?


I don't think the game actually uses that much, its just a steady low amount. I can't really guess as to how low, but there may be someone who has documented this before. (google ftw) You might even search for BF3 usage too since that is similar and had a long time to mature, someone may have researched it.

The satellite internet I've used has pings usually like 600-900ms so that is completely out of the question, even if they have decent download/upload the latency is just to terrible.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Nice. Looks like I'll need a GPU upgrade. ;-)


dual 660tis are epic for 1080P gaming - but at 1440p, you'll struggle.
If you upgrade - get 3GB+ cards.
Doesn't matter if it's Nvidia or AMD - just over 3GB will allow you to have more VRAM headroom.

I'm limited to 2GB, but I'm OK with that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobe404*
> 
> Well MP was absolute crap for me. Did the config test and it said I was anywhere from 75 - 108fps (Ultra). Sometimes packet loss on my connection (Satellite Internet) but mostly three green bars.
> 
> My problem is it's a jittering mess and I can hardly move, aim, run, anything, textures popping in and out every where.
> 
> Anyone else had this or similar problems?
> 
> Single player was smooth as butter for me. Plus I've played BF3 MP and Crysis 3 MP fine in the past. So it's something to do specifically with BF4s MP.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> That sounds like what happens with insufficient bandwidth/too high latency. What's your ping reported as when you're in a server? Or what pings are reported by servers in the Battlelog server browser?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yes exactly, I might, though I have never noticed micro stutter before in my crossfire set ups starting with 4850s when drivers were still maturing and before any real attention to frame pacing. I think its existence or at least it's severity is somewhat overblown by some people but it could also be that is a 'subjective perception' thing like with running at a higher Hz. Some people can notice more than others&#8230;
> Likely not the whole enchilada but make sure Punkbuster is updated; run PBSetup.exe if you haven't yet. And try to find a server as physically close to you as possible at least for now...


Classic case of "User error".
(this is a running joke within this thread, where everything is clearly the user error and never DICE's)









In all seriousness to add and confirm your findings- yes that's due to PING.
My poor lil cousin has gotten crap internet lately - and when he jumps from 90-300ping, crap gets mental.

I also realised something (if it wasn't obvious already) - if I want to be sniping effectively I need to play on 40ping and under servers.
At 90 to 150ping - it becomes impossible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobe404*
> 
> So does anyone have a rough idea how much bandwidth BF4 would take up over a couple of hours?


Hmmm I MIGHT be able to monitor this via DDWRT.
I'll look into it.


----------



## amd655

Lol ping jumps from a normal 50ms to 750+ in BF3 made for some strange rubber banding


----------



## hamzta09

~50kbyte/s at most.
x60s =1min
x60min=1h
xhours=
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobe404*
> 
> So does anyone have a rough idea how much bandwidth BF4 would take up over a couple of hours?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yay no more death shield (hopefully)! Bad bug plus it's weird to hate on something with such a cool name!


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yay no more death shield (hopefully)! Bad bug plus it's weird to hate on something with such a cool name!


While I will agree with that lol it goes right back to easy to hate on it when you hit yourself in the face with your own grenade and die


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobe404*
> 
> So does anyone have a rough idea how much bandwidth BF4 would take up over a couple of hours?


I know in Dota 2 it uses ~ 100MB per Hour.


----------



## Rickles

For those of you who don't think this game is broken

http://www.tracker.badmin.net/

Over 200 known bugs in the game.

For everyone else it is a pretty interesting glance.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Are you counting in Battlelog bugs in there?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> For those of you who don't think this game is broken
> 
> http://www.tracker.badmin.net/
> 
> Over 200 known bugs in the game.
> 
> For everyone else it is a pretty interesting glance.


Never encountered any of those bugs. No issues on my end.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> For those of you who don't think this game is broken
> 
> http://www.tracker.badmin.net/
> 
> Over 200 known bugs in the game.
> 
> For everyone else it is a pretty interesting glance.


They're tracking spelling mistakes, and they put the rubber-banding issues with the same "moderate" severity that they're giving Battle-log trash not updating. There's bugs in the game and there's also idiots on the internet


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> They're tracking spelling mistakes, and they put the rubber-banding issues with the same "moderate" severity that they're giving Battle-log trash not updating. There's bugs in the game and there's also idiots on the internet


Man this annoys me! I read the patch notes from Dice each update and they are usually long impressive looking lists but when you actually read them they are just fixing lots of minor superficial things like spelling errors and menu issues. Apart from the Rubber banding issue announcement that happened last week that was about 6 months overdue, why don't they tackle the hit box issues(the one that when a player can be revived their hit box remains standing providing an invisible shield to players behind) and hit reg issues, you know the stuff that is game breaking.

I jumped on for a couple of games lastnight and after yesterdays botched update my game played worse than ever?????? low ping but laggy as hell for no real reason, its not like my rig is any kind of slouch and it was running great two days ago.

They are like that guy at work who jams the photocopier to create work for himself.


----------



## Tobe404

Found this for anyone else who might be interested...

http://mygaming.co.za/news/features/15417-battlefield-3-pc-bandwidth-usage.html

"Over the course of three evenings each consisting of 2 hour gaming sessions, Battelfield 3 consumed a total of 255.6MB of data.

An average 20 minute Battlefield 3 sessions consumed the following:

Received data: 9.33MB
Sent data: 4.92MB

Total data: 14.2MB"

Looks like I will have to get a prepaid USB Modem because I'll go through my 3.5GB of Phone Data pretty quick by the looks of it.


----------



## amd655

That hitbox issue was apparent in Beta, they really missed that? :|


----------



## bluedevil

Decent round last nite.









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/461340664769954176/321911889/


----------



## EliteReplay

i have a question, do you guys know if MSI Afterburner can record your last 10-20minutes of gameplay by hitting a botton? like shadowplay? i believe it was in this thread someone mention it.


----------



## Thoth420

Is the death wall bug fixed on PC or was that just released on console? I am confused because obviously the rent a server was for Xbox One only. I feel like I only actually experienced it once or twice but I tend to be in the front like a bullet sponge....partly SSD fast load into matches and liking RUSH mode. Also kinda like to be aggressive or at least proactive.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i have a question, do you guys know if MSI Afterburner can record your last 10-20minutes of gameplay by hitting a botton? like shadowplay? i believe it was in this thread someone mention it.


How would it know unless its always recording.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i have a question, do you guys know if MSI Afterburner can record your last 10-20minutes of gameplay by hitting a botton? like shadowplay? i believe it was in this thread someone mention it.


yes but you need to set-up the entire thing
the prerecord and the amount of time or size and also the hotkey to prerecord as well as the record hotkey.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> How would it know unless its always recording.


i guess it helps to read and research a bit...


----------



## jason387

When I start up BF4 from the 32bit version its way smoother in comparison to the 64bit application and my GPU usage is always 90% and above. What does this mean?


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> When I start up BF4 from the 32bit version its way smoother in comparison to the 64bit application and my GPU usage is always 90% and above. What does this mean?


Console port









but seriously , the 32bit version only uses up to 4Gb of system ram, whereas the 64bit version can use more, how much ram do you have ?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

An update for the Battlelog mobile app will be rolled out later today, containing several new features, improvements and fixes. A separate changelog will be posted for that after the update.

ANNOUNCEMENTS:
- You now only need 2 members of the Platoon playing in the same round to get stats and earn XP for your Platoon. At the same time, we have tweaked the algorithm for how Platoons earn XP, so playing with more Platoon members in the same round will provide additional XP bonus.

FEATURES & IMPROVEMENTS:
- Platoons has been moved to the main header menu, replacing Missions. Missions is now found in the Multiplayer dropdown.
- Loadout Presets now has a minimum character limit of 1, instead of 3
- The name of vehicles is now displayed below all earned vehicle unlocks in Battle Reports
- Various minor tweaks and improvements

FIXES:
- Various fixes for the Soldier Portraits, including adding the 4 missing portaits and properly marking the unlock criteria
- Fixed an issue in the forums where incorrect wordwrapping was applied in Firefox
- Fixed an issue where chat messages would sometimes disappear (but could be restored by refreshing the page)
- Fixed an issue with Service Star Battlepacks not being displayed with the correct unlock values
- Fixed an issue where going from Platoon Reports to your own Battle Reports page, or vice versa, would cause the page not to load
- Fixed various issues with incorrect unlock criteria shown in Loadout
- Fixed an issue with the Loadout Presets dropdown that didn't always correctly reset
- Fixed some Loadout Presets error messages that weren't shown
- Fixed an issue with some Platoon defined website links not working properly, e.g. when using https
- Fixed an issue where viewing a Battle Pickup in Stats -> Weapons showed a "View accessories" button
- Fixed a Firefox-specific audio issue (related to https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=987889 [bugzilla.mozilla.org])
- Fixed an issue where the tooltip for closing Group Chats wouldn't disappear after closing the chat
- Added some missing translations in the Server Browser
- Various minor fixes

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065228939437138/

R33 Server Update Notes
-General stability improvements
-Fix for the "Death Shield" bug that could cause dead players to act as an invisible shield, blocking projectiles

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955064778084833540/


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> yes but you need to set-up the entire thing
> the prerecord and the amount of time or size and also the hotkey to prerecord as well as the record hotkey.
> 
> 
> i guess it helps to read and research a bit...


thanks man +rep you


----------



## motokill36

Any one having problems
Battlefield just minimizes it self on opening and can't play it


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Any one having problems
> Battlefield just minimizes it self on opening and can't play it


Make sure it is not in windowed mode.


----------



## motokill36

Have no way to check cant see the game in any way ?








well annoying


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Wel...this round was going good (thought to quickly jump on and off the game) - until DICE decided to go full ****** with their spawn and thus we got spawn camped for more than half the game.
GOOD JOB DICE - as usual, keep up the _great_ work.

I still managed to make people from the opposite team complain about me sniping though - first time really using the M40A5 - I'm already liking it









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/461653218458156416/177435049/

EDIT:
Guy in the opposite team that was getting kills - JUST thought to go on his profile, to see what gun his using....well no surprises there LMAO:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/Tatsuya3006/weapons/323052317/pc/


----------



## p33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Again, try deleting the my documents BF4 folder
> 
> IMO give up on eyefinity.


Actually I had forgotten about deleting docs bf4 folder. Thanks! Eyefinity back working with no problems. +rep


----------



## KenjiS

Anyone out there doing SLI in BF4?

So far I cant get my new 770 SLI working correctly in this.. first go there was odd flickering everywhere in the menus (Looked like old CRT scanlines flickering) I played around and forced AFR Mode 2 which made THAT go away, but then i loaded up the game is running like complete crap, 15-24fps crap (Which is slower than my Single 770 which was managing 30-35)

-edit- Ok nevermind, Went back to the nVidia recommended setting for SLI and everything works perfectly.. No real clue what happened there... Getting 77-80fps at 1440p Ultra 4x MSAA


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p33k*
> 
> Actually I had forgotten about deleting docs bf4 folder. Thanks! Eyefinity back working with no problems. +rep


Think ill try this to
Thanks


----------



## SkrooLoose

Yeah, was going to say that I'm running 770 sli and the only problem was a few BF patches back when we had the texture bug.


----------



## jdstock76

Woohoo .... Finally unlocked Black Shark paint. Now time to work on Phantom.


----------



## NeoReaper

To anyone who has minimised on opening problem, give your game 1 minute because I cannot open it until its loaded all its startup "crap" into the RAM.


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Have no way to check cant see the game in any way ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well annoying


this sounds like the issue I was having a week ago when the game would not launch. Try resetting your internet explorer settings. I also used disk cleanup and deleted all the temp folders, and even reinstalled the game. I'm pretty sure it was resetting IE settings that did the trick though.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BusterOddo*
> 
> this sounds like the issue I was having a week ago when the game would not launch. Try resetting your internet explorer settings. I also used disk cleanup and deleted all the temp folders, and even reinstalled the game. I'm pretty sure it was resetting IE settings that did the trick though.


Ok thanks ill give it a try


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BusterOddo*
> 
> this sounds like the issue I was having a week ago when the game would not launch. Try resetting your internet explorer settings. I also used disk cleanup and deleted all the temp folders, and even reinstalled the game. I'm pretty sure it was resetting IE settings that did the trick though.


+ Rep


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> + Rep


Glad it worked out for you







I know I was about to pull my hair out trying to figure this out and was pissed when I re-downloaded the whole 40 gigs of this game for no reason.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkrooLoose*
> 
> Yeah, was going to say that I'm running 770 sli and the only problem was a few BF patches back when we had the texture bug.


Yeah this wasnt texture flashing, No clue what was going on

I kinda wish i knew what caused it just for future reference should i encounter a similar problem again, Im new to this SLI deal


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Console port
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but seriously , the 32bit version only uses up to 4Gb of system ram, whereas the 64bit version can use more, how much ram do you have ?


6GB


----------



## FuriousPop

i had a couple of questions:

1. your time to be in game (at deploy screen) from when you have clicked to join a server.
My varies from 1min up to a max of 7mins.... these are for the times where it actually loads, not counting the ones that just sit there or server went wrong issues..

2. Game disconnect error - still get kicked out of games at random times, i've only seen the "please open port 36#9" error come up like 2 or 3 times ever, but mostly playing then just get the same "game disconnect" and yes this is the different one to "Something went wrong"...

for 2. is that the same solution as advised - remove bf4 folder in my documents?


----------



## KLEANupguy7

BF4 uses like 100megs a hour but its entirely dependent on how you game like if you play with voip(ts or skype)that amount could double.
i play on wireless and it does suck...and its not just the latency...you can feel the data pulse if the connection is bad....and rubber banding







...
but when the connection is good theres no issue...i play local severs and get under 150ms ping


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuriousPop*
> 
> i had a couple of questions:
> 
> 1. your time to be in game (at deploy screen) from when you have clicked to join a server.
> My varies from 1min up to a max of 7mins.... these are for the times where it actually loads, not counting the ones that just sit there or server went wrong issues..
> 
> 2. Game disconnect error - still get kicked out of games at random times, i've only seen the "please open port 36#9" error come up like 2 or 3 times ever, but mostly playing then just get the same "game disconnect" and yes this is the different one to "Something went wrong"...
> 
> for 2. is that the same solution as advised - remove bf4 folder in my documents?


1. that is your HDD -try using a dedicated disk just for gaming or defrag your current one.

2. have you tried opening your ports? worked for me, I was getting alot of errors until I did.


----------



## KLEANupguy7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuriousPop*
> 
> i had a couple of questions:
> 
> 1. your time to be in game (at deploy screen) from when you have clicked to join a server.
> My varies from 1min up to a max of 7mins.... these are for the times where it actually loads, not counting the ones that just sit there or server went wrong issues..


have you got a hdd or ssd?.if you have a ssd its likely network then,or it could me hdd and network


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuriousPop*
> 
> i had a couple of questions:
> 
> 1. your time to be in game (at deploy screen) from when you have clicked to join a server.
> My varies from 1min up to a max of 7mins.... these are for the times where it actually loads, not counting the ones that just sit there or server went wrong issues..
> 
> 2. Game disconnect error - still get kicked out of games at random times, i've only seen the "please open port 36#9" error come up like 2 or 3 times ever, but mostly playing then just get the same "game disconnect" and yes this is the different one to "Something went wrong"...
> 
> for 2. is that the same solution as advised - remove bf4 folder in my documents?


1: I'm loading from an SSD and it takes me about 1-3mins depending on map & mode. What kind of disk are you loading BF4 from?

2: I've never had that problem before, if I get kicked it's mostly due to my high ping (damn you ISP)!









On the subject of loading BF4: I think it'd be better if there was either a traditional game-menu instead of battlelog, that way all the common media (things that are the same on each map e.g. sounds or weapons) get loaded once and not each time you join a server, making switching server a lot quicker/less painful.
Aother way would be to keep battlelog but load common media once on battlelog launch and keep it in memory instead of loading on server connection and unloading on disconnect. Just my 2c. What do you think?


----------



## DiceAir

I must say your connection has much more to do with game lag than the game itself. I have a ping of 11-45 depending how far it is and i don't get why so many people are complaining about rubberbanding. Whenever I get rubberbanding I know it's on my side and it always is.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> I must say your connection has much more to do with game lag than the game itself. I have a ping of 11-45 depending how far it is and i don't get why so many people are complaining about rubberbanding. Whenever I get rubberbanding I know it's on my side and it always is.


Rubber banding was a major issue on consoles in 64 player until the server update.

Also, it sometimes happens on PC, but 99% of the time it is the client or server connection. There was a period where our GSP was being DDOS'd which caused major lag.


----------



## Alwinp

Hi dear BF4 players

I bought this game a few days ago with a coupon I still had left unused. it was about to expire so i just bought the game without really considering things.

Things like my current rig and how the game is supposed to run on it.
I started the game with 64 bit client, the auto settings recommend high (everything) and HBOA.

I seem to reach an avarage of 40 fps in most situations, but after a while i would exprience freezing/stuterring.
I then relaunched to 32 bit client with the same settings, and the freezing got away for most part.

I left my settings on High as I think my rig should be able to cope with it. Its not that new, but its not that old either.

Anyway, I monitored my GPU and it was going on 97-98 load most of the time, the freezes always occured when my load dropped to 0 or somewhere in the 10's.

So i'm kind of wondering if this is a GPU problem or simply a bottleneck problem. I will be monitoring my CPU load today along with my GPU to see if my cpu is causing my gpu load to drop.

I was just wondering if the 64 bit client is really as stable as people say it is. Its been a while since this game released so maybe they fixed tons of stuff already and my rig is simply not capable of running it on high settings.

I only played campaign so far btw.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwinp*
> 
> Hi dear BF4 players
> 
> I bought this game a few days ago with a coupon I still had left unused. it was about to expire so i just bought the game without really considering things.
> 
> Things like my current rig and how the game is supposed to run on it.
> I started the game with 64 bit client, the auto settings recommend high (everything) and HBOA.
> 
> I seem to reach an avarage of 40 fps in most situations, but after a while i would exprience freezing/stuterring.
> I then relaunched to 32 bit client with the same settings, and the freezing got away for most part.
> 
> I left my settings on High as I think my rig should be able to cope with it. Its not that new, but its not that old either.
> 
> Anyway, I monitored my GPU and it was going on 97-98 load most of the time, the freezes always occured when my load dropped to 0 or somewhere in the 10's.
> 
> So i'm kind of wondering if this is a GPU problem or simply a bottleneck problem. I will be monitoring my CPU load today along with my GPU to see if my cpu is causing my gpu load to drop.
> 
> I was just wondering if the 64 bit client is really as stable as people say it is. Its been a while since this game released so maybe they fixed tons of stuff already and my rig is simply not capable of running it on high settings.
> 
> I only played campaign so far btw.


This happens to a lot of people, for a lot of different reasons.

Whilst there are tons of potential fixes, on the most part, it's solved with a clean driver reinstallation or OS installation.

I know that's how I solved my issues with the Mantle graphics API when it stuttered.


----------



## pc-illiterate

i see a few reason you may have the drops.
a slower 1gb graphics card
only 4gb of ram

probability - trying to play on high settings with hbao. are you using any anti-aliasing also?

your 4gb of ram is why the 32bit plays better than the 64bit.


----------



## Kuivamaa

I also run a 560Ti and even with most settings between low and medium (no AA), I still max out my VRAM (1GB).


----------



## nepas

WOW.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwinp*
> 
> Hi dear BF4 players
> 
> I bought this game a few days ago with a coupon I still had left unused. it was about to expire so i just bought the game without really considering things.
> 
> Things like my current rig and how the game is supposed to run on it.
> I started the game with 64 bit client, the auto settings recommend high (everything) and HBOA.
> 
> I seem to reach an avarage of 40 fps in most situations, but after a while i would exprience freezing/stuterring.
> I then relaunched to 32 bit client with the same settings, and the freezing got away for most part.
> 
> I left my settings on High as I think my rig should be able to cope with it. Its not that new, but its not that old either.
> 
> Anyway, I monitored my GPU and it was going on 97-98 load most of the time, the freezes always occured when my load dropped to 0 or somewhere in the 10's.
> 
> So i'm kind of wondering if this is a GPU problem or simply a bottleneck problem. I will be monitoring my CPU load today along with my GPU to see if my cpu is causing my gpu load to drop.
> 
> I was just wondering if the 64 bit client is really as stable as people say it is. Its been a while since this game released so maybe they fixed tons of stuff already and my rig is simply not capable of running it on high settings.
> 
> I only played campaign so far btw.


Have you got BF4 on an HDD or an SSD? It could be that these crashes happen when it needs to load something from the HDD, especially in campaign. Keep an eye on it and let us know what you find!


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> I also run a 560Ti and even with most settings between low and medium (no AA), I still max out my VRAM (1GB).


1GB is just too low for modern games, especially consider ever increasing resolutions and textures.

I think, no offense, you need an all round upgrade. the i5 might still be OK, but you should be looking to go for roughly 6GB of faster RAM (BF4 reacts well to high speed RAM (hence I went 1600mhz -> 2400mhz and it made a lot of difference)). This would give you a nice amount to play with considering what the OS wants, background apps want and what BF4 wants.

Also, a 1GB card just isn't sufficient any more. It's not just that... a 560Ti isn't particularly powerful. If you're on a budget, look at some second hand AMD cards from the HD79xx generation (7970 seems to be a nice sweet spot) or the Nvidia equivalent if you play more than just BF4 (AMD would be better for BF4 given the Mantle API integration - This allows better FPS at the same graphics level as DX11).


----------



## Alwinp

This gpu is pretty outdated i guess. but I'm not really gonna upgrade now as all my other games run smooth so meh..
And my priority right now is getting a SSD because this HDD lived up to its age, but it will probably crack at some point. + its a slow one.

I guess i'll just play low settings for now


----------



## 98uk

You can get a good deal on second hand cards, that's what i'd look for. Not something to play ultra or whatever, some thing that can do medium at 60fps... it really shouldn't set you back that much... a HD7950 would be good with Mantle for cheap, medium performance.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> You can get a good deal on second hand cards, that's what i'd look for. Not something to play ultra or whatever, some thing that can do medium at 60fps... it really shouldn't set you back that much... a HD7950 would be good with Mantle for cheap, medium performance.


Now is a good time to buy too. AMD cards from miners are flooding the market.


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuriousPop*
> 
> i had a couple of questions:
> 
> 1. your time to be in game (at deploy screen) from when you have clicked to join a server.
> My varies from 1min up to a max of 7mins.... these are for the times where it actually loads, not counting the ones that just sit there or server went wrong issues..
> 
> 2. Game disconnect error - still get kicked out of games at random times, i've only seen the "please open port 36#9" error come up like 2 or 3 times ever, but mostly playing then just get the same "game disconnect" and yes this is the different one to "Something went wrong"...
> 
> for 2. is that the same solution as advised - remove bf4 folder in my documents?


Yes I would do that and delete all temp files, and have found resetting internet explorer settings has helped resolve connection issues.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwinp*
> 
> Hi dear BF4 players
> 
> I bought this game a few days ago with a coupon I still had left unused. it was about to expire so i just bought the game without really considering things.
> 
> Things like my current rig and how the game is supposed to run on it.
> I started the game with 64 bit client, the auto settings recommend high (everything) and HBOA.
> 
> I seem to reach an avarage of 40 fps in most situations, but after a while i would exprience freezing/stuterring.
> I then relaunched to 32 bit client with the same settings, and the freezing got away for most part.
> 
> I left my settings on High as I think my rig should be able to cope with it. Its not that new, but its not that old either.
> 
> Anyway, I monitored my GPU and it was going on 97-98 load most of the time, the freezes always occured when my load dropped to 0 or somewhere in the 10's.
> 
> So i'm kind of wondering if this is a GPU problem or simply a bottleneck problem. I will be monitoring my CPU load today along with my GPU to see if my cpu is causing my gpu load to drop.
> 
> I was just wondering if the 64 bit client is really as stable as people say it is. Its been a while since this game released so maybe they fixed tons of stuff already and my rig is simply not capable of running it on high settings.
> 
> I only played campaign so far btw.


While doing your monitoring, check your vram usage. you may be hitting your limit which could be causing the freezing. Lowering a setting or two would help.


----------



## the9quad

But dude, watch my videos you can plainly see that it should show how good I clearly am, and it doesn't so
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW.


that was cool, and i hate youtube game video's, but stuff like that I love.


----------



## Mr Nightman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> You can get a good deal on second hand cards, that's what i'd look for. Not something to play ultra or whatever, some thing that can do medium at 60fps... it really shouldn't set you back that much... *a HD7950 would be good with Mantle for cheap, medium performance.*


I run this game on my 2500k/ 7950 all settings max (even 4xaa at 1080p) using directx, except res scaling is left at 100, consistently 50-80fps, some drops to 45ish but rarely. Would say upping ram to 6-8gb and a 7950 would do him wonders, as well as overclocking that i5.


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> But dude, watch my videos you can plainly see that it should show how good I clearly am, and it doesn't so
> that was cool, and i hate youtube game video's, but stuff like that I love.


That was cool and reminds me why I have 500 hours on this game lol


----------



## Faster_is_better

Found a strange bug, Teamviewer and BF4 do not mix. If Teamviewer is running, I cannot run the game in full screen. So if anyone else runs into some strange fullscreen/window issues.. maybe that is it lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Played some tdm lately, with a sniper of course, got 2 epic montages on the way







!


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Played some tdm lately, with a sniper of course, got 2 epic montages on the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


I have a request no dubstep please







I'm jk of course. But if you choose to not use dubstep it will set you apart from every other video(you kids and your dub step)


----------



## lombardsoup

Ruining perfectly good videos with dubstep....for shame!

Hey at least its not rap.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I have a request no dubstep please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm jk of course. But if you choose to not use dubstep it will set you apart from every other video(you kids and your dub step)


1st video:
DMX - X gonna give it to ya

2nd video:
Bro Safari - The Drop

I even had to show mum and she loved the syn with the music








Been a LONG time since I've done videos like these - thought to finally have 2 that I was happy with.


----------



## castl3bravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Found a strange bug, Teamviewer and BF4 do not mix. If Teamviewer is running, I cannot run the game in full screen. So if anyone else runs into some strange fullscreen/window issues.. maybe that is it lol


Yep you're describing the same problem i had with it. Teamviewer was kind of an annoying app when i used it, especially if I didn't terminate it before playing BF3 and BF4. I went back to using tightvnc with ssh whenever I need to make changes to my home pc from work.

I liked RDP the best but microsoft made it more difficult to get at so i gave up there too.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Here are the montages - give em a like







!


----------



## the9quad

Nice dub, I will check them out!

edit-just checked out that first one, I could never be that good with a sniper rifle lol. skills bro.

rpg kill 30 minutes ago


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Nice dub, I will check them out!
> 
> edit-just checked out that first one, I could never be that good with a sniper rifle lol. skills bro.
> 
> rpg kill 30 minutes ago


thank dude - haha yours with the RPG.
I would be like ooooh ohhhhh ohhhh DAYMMMMMMMMMMMMME

You got SweetFX on?


----------



## the9quad

nope just 150% res scale and ultra at 1440p. frame rate is taking a hit though, but for the most part I am not noticing it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> nope just 150% res scale and ultra at 1440p. frame rate is taking a hit though, but for the most part I am not noticing it.


Hmm I could have sworn that looked more "vivid" than I'm used to!
I don't use SweetFX personally anyway - just though to ask


----------



## the9quad

ahha just saw that nade kill into the fuel tanks at 2:00, that made me laugh. It could be ab the way it takes videos, they come out dark, so i have to enable gamma correction in the tool tab.


----------



## Torvi

do you guys happen to have game errors? sometimes my bf4 stops working since this morning.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> do you guys happen to have game errors? sometimes my bf4 stops working since this morning.


it's BF4, it happens. Mine quit doing it awhile ago, but it still gives tons of people problems from time to time. Only suggestion is to dial down any overclock a tad, that might help, or it just might be the game.


----------



## Torvi

yeah but since like ever i never had shutdowns before qq now im bit scared to play commander with my team cuz of random kicks.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> do you guys happen to have game errors? sometimes my bf4 stops working since this morning.


I had some issues with that this morning... random disconnects.

But seems to have been resolved as of about 2pm-3pm


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> ahha just saw that nade kill into the fuel tanks at 2:00, that made me laugh. It could be ab the way it takes videos, they come out dark, so i have to enable gamma correction in the tool tab.


haha yeah man







!
Booooom

And yes it could be - gamma would explain it


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Found a strange bug, Teamviewer and BF4 do not mix. If Teamviewer is running, I cannot run the game in full screen. So if anyone else runs into some strange fullscreen/window issues.. maybe that is it lol


Yup, most annoying thing ever. I hate it when I forget to turn it back on after a game.


----------



## the9quad

So I played alot today, and was kicking butt all day. THEN the last server I am in I am just getting destroyed lo and behold, they all have 250+ pings. This lag compensation is terrible. It ruins the game period. People really should be limited to the country they are from or the servers should be mandatory kick for high ping one or the other, it takes all the fun out of the game, when these HPB join.

AND now every server seems to be filled with these dudes, this is worse than hacking imo. It seems awfully fishy that as soon as it gets prime time every server fills up with these dudes. They can afford a pc to run BF4 but cant afford decent internet give me a break. They know what it does, and I personally think they should be banned for it.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

You do know that there are servers that kick people with over 100+ ping so you just need to search for them, and not all people can get good internet. I'm stuck with satellite internet and I don't even have 5 hours in this game because I find it unpayable with that lag.


----------



## the9quad

I know there are but i currently cant find any!


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Hmm well that sucks. Idk if they are still up, but there are Chicago servers that don't let high ping players on. I can't remember the name tho.


----------



## pc-illiterate

9quad, its people from other countries and torrenters...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

DAYME - I went in too hard on this one!
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/462768599293836672/177435049/

Trying BF4 on a TN 144hz 1080P 24" display.
I MUCH prefer 1440p and IPS/PLS - colours are so crap right now on a TN


----------



## Razzaa

Add me if anyone wants. HemiSport13


----------



## the9quad

added ya


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> People really should be limited to the country they are from or the servers should be mandatory kick for high ping one or the other, it takes all the fun out of the game, when these HPB join.


Some countries have no servers btw (Greece included, no idea why,even Cyprus had back in BF3) . Good thing is that EU is well integrated when it comes to telecom. So I usually play at Dutch servers with my (Dutch) friends and my ping is roughly 60.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> So I played alot today, and was kicking butt all day. THEN the last server I am in I am just getting destroyed lo and behold, they all have 250+ pings. This lag compensation is terrible. It ruins the game period. People really should be limited to the country they are from or the servers should be mandatory kick for high ping one or the other, it takes all the fun out of the game, when these HPB join.


Meh, nah. Europe has fast enough and cheap internet that we can pretty much play in any country's server with decent ping. From Germany, I play on UK, Russian, Spanish servers etc...

From the UK I could play on some Croatian servers with ~50 ping.


----------



## EliteReplay

i cant play on europe servers... or my ping will be like 200+ lol

i need to play on American and LatinAmerican servers to have a ping at least on 75-100 ha!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I can play US servers, but Russian etc I can't play.
UK server I have a ping of 6-8
EU 10-20
US 60-120


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> DAYME - I went in too hard on this one!
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/462768599293836672/177435049/
> 
> Trying BF4 on a TN 144hz 1080P 24" display.
> I MUCH prefer 1440p and IPS/PLS - colours are so crap right now on a TN


I'm in the same boat, I can't ever go back to 1080p or TN


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I'm in the same boat, I can't ever go back to 1080p or TN


Yeah mate!
This TN is excellent in response, low/no input lag and refresh rate (1ms G2G @ 144hz) - however the colours just put me off it completely.
I've tried calibrating it to no avail.

6-7/10 from me for the monitor.

The Qnix on the other hand 10/10
My old LG IPS234V 8-9/10


----------



## igrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> So I played alot today, and was kicking butt all day. THEN the last server I am in I am just getting destroyed lo and behold, they all have 250+ pings. This lag compensation is terrible. It ruins the game period. People really should be limited to the country they are from or the servers should be mandatory kick for high ping one or the other, it takes all the fun out of the game, when these HPB join.
> 
> AND now every server seems to be filled with these dudes, this is worse than hacking imo. It seems awfully fishy that as soon as it gets prime time every server fills up with these dudes. They can afford a pc to run BF4 but cant afford decent internet give me a break. They know what it does, and I personally think they should be banned for it.


I love when I am playing against people with 150+ ping because apparently they see me first before I see them when they come around corners.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> I love when I am playing against people with 150+ ping because apparently they see me first before I see them when they come around corners.


At least it's not like COD where they don't have dedicated servers, whoever has the best connection to the host wins


----------



## Totally Dubbed

In case you're interested - here's my TN vs IPS comparison + the AOC monitor review.
Not that BF4 related, but I do talk about BF4 and my experience with the monitor in the game:


----------



## igrease

Anyone have any 1440p screenshots compared to 1080p? I can't seem to find any comparisons.


----------



## castl3bravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> So I played alot today, and was kicking butt all day. THEN the last server I am in I am just getting destroyed lo and behold, they all have 250+ pings. This lag compensation is terrible. It ruins the game period. People really should be limited to the country they are from or the servers should be mandatory kick for high ping one or the other, it takes all the fun out of the game, when these HPB join.


There are a couple of simply ways, I can think of, to increase latency that don't include playing on a server in another country.

1. Use tor to tunnel your traffic away from the server which will increase latency.

2. Use an app like this one to precisely increase your latency.

http://www.softperfect.com/products/connectionemulator/


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> In case you're interested - here's my TN vs IPS comparison + the AOC monitor review.
> Not that BF4 related, but I do talk about BF4 and my experience with the monitor in the game:


120Hz Lightboost or Benq XL2411Z and everything else will look terrible regardless of resolution.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> 120Hz Lightboost or Benq XL2411Z and everything else will look terrible regardless of resolution.




Seriously though everyone likes different things. Some people can no longer do 1080p or tn panels, some swear by them it is all personal preference, imo.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> 120Hz Lightboost or Benq XL2411Z and everything else will look terrible regardless of resolution.


For me 1440p @ 96hz is hard to beat








1080p + TN= bah no thanks (for personal use)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though everyone likes different things. Some people can no longer do 1080p or tn panels, some swear by them it is all personal preference, imo.


^This


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though everyone likes different things. Some people can no longer do 1080p or tn panels, some swear by them it is all personal preference, imo.


Huh interesting, I should start labelling each post as opinion or some people will take it as something else









OK here goes #opinion After I used lightboost at 120Hz even 144Hz looks awful with blur and gets downright unusable at lower refresh rates.


----------



## Alwinp

Hi again

I played some matches, applied a few things in hopes to get the spiking go away. Although my performance greatly increased I still think there might be some issues.

So i did some monitoring:
This is tested in multiplayer, Operation Locker map, player scale varrying from 48 players upto 64 full.

I played on low/mid & high settings.

*GPU-Z*
*Memory is never maxed:*
- Low/med settings would give an avarage of 750/820 MB usage
- Untill i rammed up everything on High, my memory started going towards 900MB (this includes HBAO

*During this playtime my GPU load would drop to low percentages (0-20%)*
All other "loads" are stable

*Applied CPU packing fix (where windows would set other cores to be on idle)*
- Improved performance by a long shot, but the spiking is still persistent.

My CPU load seemed to be really heavy but I can't really see if its due to the spikes in my cpu load that it's causing my gpu load to drop.
Anyway, i can safely conclude that my GPU is well enough capable to run this game on high settings, even in multiplayer.

Even after OC'ing my cpu back to 4.5ghz the problem is still ongoing. the longer i play the intenser it gets (at least it feels that way)
It might be due to huge crowds packed togheter thats causing this.

I still have to check my ram & HDD though. This game is running on a 5400 rpm drive so that might be a reason aswell?
What about my ram? I didn't monitor it long enough but it was over 3GB at least. Not sure if it ever reached full usage though.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though everyone likes different things. Some people can no longer do 1080p or tn panels, some swear by them it is all personal preference, imo.


The only reason someone would swear by a 1080p monitor is if they couldn't afford a 1440p. It's not an opinion but a fact that the better pixel density makes everything cleaner and sharper. But as far as TN vs IPS I guess that's more up to the person


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> The only reason someone would swear by a 1080p monitor is if they couldn't afford a 1440p. It's not an opinion but a fact that the better pixel density makes everything cleaner and sharper. But as far as TN vs IPS I guess that's more up to the person


Man, how did anyone ever game before 1080p and still remain in the 'competitive' class or gamers... resolution is less important than skill in the end. Plenty of 'pro' players I've met over the years, especially in BF2, BC2, and BF3, have preferences that have nothing to do with monitor resolution that effect their ability to be a top-tier gamer. One of the more common 'tricks' I'd hear is lowering texture detail to make enemies stand out against the terrain. Seems almost trivial, but watching the before and after and trying it myself, it can make a huge difference. Higher fidelity images don't make for a higher fidelity experience.
I 'could' but a 1440p monitor, but why? 1080p does just fine by me and I've always remained a very able gamer in all titles I've played.
Try not speaking opinion as fact, it will make you appear less conceited.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> The only reason someone would swear by a 1080p monitor is if they couldn't afford a 1440p. It's not an opinion but a fact that the better pixel density makes everything cleaner and sharper. But as far as TN vs IPS I guess that's more up to the person


well there are no 1440p lightboost panels at 144hz I believe, currently. In addition, alot of pro gamers prefer 1080p for competitive gaming, less mouse movement, so there are reasons people stay 1080p atm. So i wouldn't say its a matter of money at all. but personal preference. They spend some cash on those 1080p monitors, they arent what I would call cheap. IN addition I hear lightboost is fantastic, if you like it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> The only reason someone would swear by a 1080p monitor is if they couldn't afford a 1440p. It's not an opinion but a fact that the better pixel density makes everything cleaner and sharper. But as far as TN vs IPS I guess that's more up to the person


well....
That's more of a:
1ms vs 8ms
and
60hz vs 120-144hz
Question.

As an IPS and PLS display beat a TN every day of the week, apart from the two things above (which are important for PC gaming)
Personally - noticed a difference between 1ms and 8ms - but not to the point where I would go and buy a dedicated monitor for gaming for that respect - as I do other things on the PC.

As for 60hz+ - I definitely notice tearing @ 1080P
But at 1440P 60FPS is decent, but still below my average.
So - yeah I need a 75hz+ monitor.

That's where my QX2710 steps and and fulfils everything I ever wanted from a monitor (apart from having HDMI input for my Xbox).
1440p @ 96hz (can push 110hz) and 8ms
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> well there are no 1440p lightboost panels at 144hz I believe, currently. In addition, alot of pro gamers prefer 1080p for competitive gaming, less mouse movement, so there are reasons people stay 1080p atm. So i wouldn't say its a matter of money at all. but personal preference. They spend some cash on those 1080p monitors, they arent what I would call cheap. IN addition I hear lightboost is fantastic, if you like it.


Also - size of the screen.
You can find 1440p 22" screens etc - but most of them tend to be 27" - from what I researched before buying my QNIX.
And that's yet another factor for "competitive gamers"


----------



## StrongForce

Anyone get random FPS drops ? when I say random.. even in the menu where you select weapon sometimes the FPS drops suddenly.. so weird. I thought it was my card but on another thread I saw someone with an better config having the same problem.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Anyone get random FPS drops ? when I say random.. even in the menu where you select weapon sometimes the FPS drops suddenly.. so weird. I thought it was my card but on another thread I saw someone with an better config having the same problem.


you are the 3rd person today to say that.
In the CLAN today - 2/4 people said it. I didn't have any FPS drops today.

But yeah - seems like it's another "dice feature" lol


----------



## the9quad

I didnt get any drops.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Man, how did anyone ever game before 1080p and still remain in the 'competitive' class or gamers... resolution is less important than skill in the end. Plenty of 'pro' players I've met over the years, especially in BF2, BC2, and BF3, have preferences that have nothing to do with monitor resolution that effect their ability to be a top-tier gamer. One of the more common 'tricks' I'd hear is lowering texture detail to make enemies stand out against the terrain. Seems almost trivial, but watching the before and after and trying it myself, it can make a huge difference. Higher fidelity images don't make for a higher fidelity experience.
> I 'could' but a 1440p monitor, but why? 1080p does just fine by me and I've always remained a very able gamer in all titles I've played.
> Try not speaking opinion as fact, it will make you appear less conceited.


I find that with 1440p it's a lot easier to pick people off from far away or seem them hiding in bushes. Without using dumb things like turning graphics a certain way to cheat the system.

I'm sure 1080p will remain the norm for a while since that's all people like BenQ and Asus are pushing on all thier sponsored gamers.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I didnt get any drops.


yeah some got it some didn't weird


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> The only reason someone would swear by a 1080p monitor is if they couldn't afford a 1440p. It's not an opinion but a fact that the better pixel density makes everything cleaner and sharper. But as far as TN vs IPS I guess that's more up to the person


WOW


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> WOW


Sorry to say dude - but he is right lol


----------



## King PWNinater

How does Ping work?


----------



## Alwinp

After some more monitoring I can conclude all my parts are bottlenecking each other







(if thats even possible)

My ram is as good as maxxed out, probably why my CPU starts spiking despite being OC'd to 4.5ghz (this should be enough for this game, right?)

My gpu load seemed stable on the map operation locker, but maps like flood zone or shangai take more out of it maxing it out aswell.
This is most likely due to my gpu being outdated, despite that i'm sure I can play MP on med settings if the other "bottlenecks" go away.

There's still a few things I might have to try that could increase my performance.
A full reinstall would probably help, but i'm waiting out on that as i'm getting an SSD soon anyway.
Upgrading to win 8, appears alot of players noted a good performance boost after switching to windows 8.1. I might do that if my game still runs like crap after I get my SSD, but i will look at this option as my final solution.

Maybe adding the SSD & 4gb extra ram will eliminate this problem for good.
I love this game, but it becomes so unplayable after a while. Guess I have to hold out to it for a while longer.


----------



## KLEANupguy7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwinp*
> 
> After some more monitoring I can conclude all my parts are bottlenecking each other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (if thats even possible)
> 
> Maybe adding the SSD & 4gb extra ram will eliminate this problem for good.
> I love this game, but it becomes so unplayable after a while. Guess I have to hold out to it for a while longer.


Well bf4 is one of those games that utilize your full system power...i did a ssd upgrade last year and its a drastic upgrade...i actually get in to games first...map loads is amazing...for bf4 64bit you do need 8gigs ram 32bit you can get away with 4gigs....also bf4 loves fast RAM







...gpu upgrade is prob your most needed componet if you want to see more detail...


----------



## 98uk

Does BF4 automatically use the 64bit exe (I recollect there was 32bit and 64bit?)... or does one have to set some kind of launch commands?


----------



## Kuivamaa

x64 ,you can force it to run x86 through origin.


----------



## KLEANupguy7

i assume bf4 automatically detects what o.s your running


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Does BF4 automatically use the 64bit exe (I recollect there was 32bit and 64bit?)... or does one have to set some kind of launch commands?


And if you're using Mantle it will run the 64-bit client no matter what.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwinp*
> 
> After some more monitoring I can conclude all my parts are bottlenecking each other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (if thats even possible)
> 
> My ram is as good as maxxed out, probably why my CPU starts spiking despite being OC'd to 4.5ghz (this should be enough for this game, right?)
> 
> My gpu load seemed stable on the map operation locker, but maps like flood zone or shangai take more out of it maxing it out aswell.
> This is most likely due to my gpu being outdated, despite that i'm sure I can play MP on med settings if the other "bottlenecks" go away.
> 
> There's still a few things I might have to try that could increase my performance.
> A full reinstall would probably help, but i'm waiting out on that as i'm getting an SSD soon anyway.
> Upgrading to win 8, appears alot of players noted a good performance boost after switching to windows 8.1. I might do that if my game still runs like crap after I get my SSD, but i will look at this option as my final solution.
> 
> Maybe adding the SSD & 4gb extra ram will eliminate this problem for good.
> I love this game, but it becomes so unplayable after a while. Guess I have to hold out to it for a while longer.


What's the RAM?
If it's 1333mhz - then yeah it would - but 1600+ you shouldn't be bottlenecked.
Recommended is 8GB (for headroom) - 6GB would do you enough too - but I highly suggest 8GB minimum

GPU maxing out is normal - if it doesn't max out, then it leads to more problems. So more gpu load = the better
What's your GPU?

Full reinstall WILL help - but that would be to do with stuttering or large FPS drops more than anything. I don't believe you'll "gain" FPS

SSD doesn't change anything either - JUST load times.
Win 8...sigh - look at my sig. It helps, but super minimal.


----------



## jdstock76

hahahaha ..... first time I've had problems. Been crashing all morning. Grrr


----------



## Alwinp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> What's the RAM?
> If it's 1333mhz - then yeah it would - but 1600+ you shouldn't be bottlenecked.
> Recommended is 8GB (for headroom) - 6GB would do you enough too - but I highly suggest 8GB minimum


- 4GB ddr3 1600 (single channel), adding another piece of the same ram soon.
Quote:


> GPU maxing out is normal - if it doesn't max out, then it leads to more problems. So more gpu load = the better
> What's your GPU?


- GTX 560ti outdated but should be able to run this game on low/mid considering the monitoring i did on it. my load varries between 850-950 depending on map & players. Right now i'm suffering from GPU load drops, but other hardware might cause this, I don't know.
Quote:


> Full reinstall WILL help - but that would be to do with stuttering or large FPS drops more than anything. I don't believe you'll "gain" FPS


- Not doing it for fps gain, but it could be the reason for my current stuttering.
Quote:


> SSD doesn't change anything either - JUST load times.


- Wich is what i need aswell, this 5400 rpm drive needs serveral minutes to load the maps. + general benefits.
Quote:


> Win 8...sigh - look at my sig. It helps, but super minimal.


yeah, figured the fps gain would be small,

I still need to do some testing on both clients. but I have a feeling the 64bit is actually running more stable.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwinp*
> 
> - 4GB ddr3 1600 (single channel), adding another piece of the same ram soon.
> - GTX 560ti outdated but should be able to run this game on low/mid considering the monitoring i did on it. my load varries between 850-950 depending on map & players. Right now i'm suffering from GPU load drops, but other hardware might cause this, I don't know.
> - Not doing it for fps gain, but it could be the reason for my current stuttering.
> - Wich is what i need aswell, this 5400 rpm drive needs serveral minutes to load the maps. + general benefits.
> yeah, figured the fps gain would be small,
> 
> I still need to do some testing on both clients. but I have a feeling the 64bit is actually running more stable.


100% sure it's ram related. Put another 4gb, and see all those stutters go away. You shouldn't be running this game on anything lower than 6gb. 4gb is asking for trouble.
Your gpu is fine for low to medium, with aa probably off @ 1080p.
Yeah a sata3 7200rpm hdd is already considerably slower than an ssd, now if you have 5400, you might be waiting for 3 mins to get into the game.
So, get the ram, then report back here


----------



## castl3bravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King PWNinater*
> 
> How does Ping work?


In certain circles that can be a rather broad topic. Ping uses a special IP packet (ICMP) to determine if an end point is responding.

The OS that sends the packet keeps track of when it sent it so it can determine how long the round trip time took. If the end host OS is configured to respond it'll usually respond to the ping/ICMP request quickly without any application involvement (ie results in better latency measurement). It is a basic mechanism used for trouble shooting reachability and latency issues.


----------



## pc-illiterate

I have to chime in on the 1440p vs 1080p and tn vs ips. Ips rules tn and no there is way around it. Even 1440p downsampled looks better than 1080p. Anyone saying otherwise has no clue or they need to see an optometrist.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Haven't crashed in a long long time.

Past couple of days: 3 crashes/disconnects.

***.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> I have to chime in on the 1440p vs 1080p and tn vs ips. Ips rules tn and no there is way around it. Even 1440p downsampled looks better than 1080p. Anyone saying otherwise has no clue or they need to see an optometrist.


It really depends on what you prefer.

IPS is obviously superior in color reproduction and viewing angles, but if you're more into speed/high refresh rate, then you're stuck with TN.

I for one I'm loving my BenQ XL2411T 144Hz, never going back to 60Hz that's for sure.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwinp*
> 
> After some more monitoring I can conclude all my parts are bottlenecking each other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (if thats even possible)
> 
> My ram is as good as maxxed out, probably why my CPU starts spiking despite being OC'd to 4.5ghz (this should be enough for this game, right?)
> 
> My gpu load seemed stable on the map operation locker, but maps like flood zone or shangai take more out of it maxing it out aswell.
> This is most likely due to my gpu being outdated, despite that i'm sure I can play MP on med settings if the other "bottlenecks" go away.
> 
> There's still a few things I might have to try that could increase my performance.
> A full reinstall would probably help, but i'm waiting out on that as i'm getting an SSD soon anyway.
> Upgrading to win 8, appears alot of players noted a good performance boost after switching to windows 8.1. I might do that if my game still runs like crap after I get my SSD, but i will look at this option as my final solution.
> 
> Maybe adding the SSD & 4gb extra ram will eliminate this problem for good.
> I love this game, but it becomes so unplayable after a while. Guess I have to hold out to it for a while longer.


Man definately get more RAM, keep me updated I heard SSD can help because this games loads craploads of textures .. maybe that's just it.. I'm running windows 8 right now though and it's not helping with the lags much apparently, which is the least place you would expect your FPS to drop !

It's playable, but those random FPS drops are so annoying, especially as I said it seems to come from something else than just my graphic card because it happens in the menu screen (weapon selection etc) too..


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 100% sure it's ram related. Put another 4gb, and see all those stutters go away. You shouldn't be running this game on anything lower than 6gb. 4gb is asking for trouble.
> Your gpu is fine for low to medium, with aa probably off @ 1080p.
> Yeah a sata3 7200rpm hdd is already considerably slower than an ssd, now if you have 5400, you might be waiting for 3 mins to get into the game.
> So, get the ram, then report back here


Sorry for double post I just seen this other post I mean to answer..

What you think would cause my stutters then though ? I got 8 gb RAM


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Sorry for double post I just seen this other post I mean to answer..
> 
> What you think would cause my stutters then though ? I got 8 gb RAM


What's your FULL system specs?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> I have to chime in on the 1440p vs 1080p and tn vs ips. Ips rules tn and no there is way around it. Even 1440p downsampled looks better than 1080p. Anyone saying otherwise has no clue or they need to see an optometrist.


^this.
No matter which way you look at it.

As much as a 144hz screen is good (especially if it had lightboost) - I don't honestly see the point in 144hz over 120hz or 96hz - when a GPU will have trouble outputting that, CONSISTENTLY at 1080P or 1440p. Sure if we talk about 720p - I would totally agree.
But if you're playing at 720p - then what on earth are you doing spending £200+ on a 1080P monitor lol.

I understand 60hz vs 120hz - but above that...you have to look at your GPU. Just because your monitor has 144hz, doesn't mean that your GPU will be able to give you 144hz consistently.

Finally about the response time - as much as I did notice a difference between 8ms and 1ms (it's super minimal to me, someone who twitch shoots with a sniper at close range) - It wasn't something that would make me go: "I would definitely buy that, because it has a better response time"


----------



## Madbrood

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> I have to chime in on the 1440p vs 1080p and tn vs ips. Ips rules tn and no there is way around it. Even 1440p downsampled looks better than 1080p. Anyone saying otherwise has no clue or they need to see an optometrist.


This. So much. It's like the "console peasants" coming away with "30fps is more cinematic than 60fps" or "it's not about the graphics". I myself have a 1080p TN panel, but that's purely down to available funds. As much as I would love a 1440p IPS monitor (and I have the horsepower to drive it), I have other interests that take funds away from that


----------



## KLEANupguy7

you do get overclockable 1440p 120hz panels...i have played on them they just require plenty gpu power to fully utilize the higher refresh rate at that res


----------



## StrongForce

@ Totally dubbed it's in my sig m8

But I tweaked a bit my overclocking, today after a 1h or so BF4 session I had not a single FPS drop, hope it lasts..I use teamspeak also usually when I play with friends and I wasn't using it now, I wonder if that could cause me lag mmh..


----------



## jdstock76

So flying a jet is MUCH harder than I thought. Managed 5 kills yesterday. So total trying to get Phantom camo 5-200. Haha

I changed Origin setting to x86. Was that the right thing to do?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> So flying a jet is MUCH harder than I thought. Managed 5 kills yesterday. So total trying to get Phantom camo 5-200. Haha
> 
> I changed Origin setting to x86. Was that the right thing to do?


No ha... x86 is 32bit... basically let it run as default which will be 64bit.

Also, I use keyboard for basic jet flying... but when I line up to ground attack, I switch to mouse. It provides much more intricate accuracy. I do have a joystick, but I don't have the space nor time to set it up. Also, it didn't really provide that much benefit over my existing setup.

Using mouse and having a little luck (i.e. not having the red baron flying a jet on the opposition team), I can rack up a good number of kills. I personally use hydra rockets on the Frogfoot/A-10/Fantan.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> So flying a jet is MUCH harder than I thought. Managed 5 kills yesterday. So total trying to get Phantom camo 5-200. Haha
> 
> I changed Origin setting to x86. Was that the right thing to do?


Just a tip: bind 'pull up' to spacebar when you're in a Jet, that lets you do those super-tight turns and means you don't always run out of Mousepad!


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> So flying a jet is MUCH harder than I thought. Managed 5 kills yesterday. So total trying to get Phantom camo 5-200. Haha
> 
> I changed Origin setting to x86. Was that the right thing to do?
> 
> 
> 
> Just a tip: bind 'pull up' to spacebar when you're in a Jet, that lets you do those super-tight turns and means you don't always run out of Mousepad!
Click to expand...

Yup. Did that last night. Huge I mean huge difference. Still can't aim for **** thou. Haha. Turned down my mouse sensitivity and that seems to help a little.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> So flying a jet is MUCH harder than I thought. Managed 5 kills yesterday. So total trying to get Phantom camo 5-200. Haha
> 
> I changed Origin setting to x86. Was that the right thing to do?
> 
> 
> 
> No ha... x86 is 32bit... basically let it run as default which will be 64bit.
> 
> Also, I use keyboard for basic jet flying... but when I line up to ground attack, I switch to mouse. It provides much more intricate accuracy. I do have a joystick, but I don't have the space nor time to set it up. Also, it didn't really provide that much benefit over my existing setup.
> 
> Using mouse and having a little luck (i.e. not having the red baron flying a jet on the opposition team), I can rack up a good number of kills. I personally use hydra rockets on the Frogfoot/A-10/Fantan.
Click to expand...

Apparently I'm a 32bit/64bit noob. ;-( Thought I read somewhere it's default 32. Well if it means anything I didn't crash at all after I switch. Haha

Ya we were opposite this Caesar guy. Guess he's #1 in the world. Suffice it to say I went 1-22 that round. Haha

All this suffering for a camo. Grrrr. LoL


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> I have to chime in on the 1440p vs 1080p and tn vs ips. Ips rules tn and no there is way around it. Even 1440p downsampled looks better than 1080p. Anyone saying otherwise has no clue or they need to see an optometrist.


I just got my 2 Dell 23" IPS screens in, compared one to the screen it replaced, an old 22" TN panel, which I thought had pretty decent colors, but this screen is seriously amazing compared to it. The TN just looked plain washed out. Maybe they could have compared a little bit better in a totally dark room, but still i'm loving these new screens. Just hope my pc can still handle BF4 with the higher resolution.. haha


----------



## StrongForce

what about the ghosting though, because from what I understand that's the only thing keeping people away from IPS! (aside from the price maybe) but for fast paced FPS, I heard that TN was the king and there was no IPS that could compare in that field.., of course if all I was doing was playing starcraft II, I wish I had an IPS that would be awesome I bet !


----------



## the9quad

I play fps on a qnix at 120hz do not notice ghosting at all.


----------



## StrongForce

Could the 120hz have anything to do with that ? mmh supposedly notice less ghosting on those screens


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> what about the ghosting though, because from what I understand that's the only thing keeping people away from IPS! (aside from the price maybe) but for fast paced FPS, I heard that TN was the king and there was no IPS that could compare in that field.., of course if all I was doing was playing starcraft II, I wish I had an IPS that would be awesome I bet !


Depends how "serious" you are about that stuff. TN has better speeds, it's cheaper and higher refresh rates... but at the end of the day, I play on a Dell U2713HM, an IPS and usually place amongst the top players on open servers. I don't notice ghosting or lag... maybe if you pointed it out to me I would, but then it can't be serious if I don't notice it alone.

I guess if you play competitively, it makes a difference... but for your average player, like me... IPS isn't really a hindrance.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yeah IPS/PLS is known for having MORE ghosting and blur than TN panels.
However, it really depends what panel/monitor you get.
TN can also have ghosting and blur (especially at 120-144hz) - some have a thing called "lightboost" which aids it.
IPS and PLS don't have such a thing (at least not that I'm aware of), however there are IPS/PLS panels out there that are as close as you'll get to a TN without lightboost.

So yes TN > IPS/PLS in terms coping better with ghosting and blur.
However, we're talking a difference that might not even be noticeable, unless you literally run benchmarks on it OR if you have sensitive eyes or a knack for spotting these things.
I've been gaming for quite a while, on different platforms, different screens.
I can tell you: I can notice blur and ghosting when it's present. Ie. My LG 42" LE5900 had noticeable ghosting and blur @ "100hz".
My LG IPS234V, didn't have any sort of thing like this, nor did the AOC monitors I've reviewed, nor does my QNIX.

It's absolutely spectacular, what the QNIX achieves, for its price.

Anyway - I'm rambling on - long story short; Yes there's a difference, but would you notice it - is another question


----------



## StrongForce

My eyes are personally quite sensitive to that, even on my TN, when I pay attention in some games (not all depends the colors etc) I can notice some but it's no big deal, If it were worse I would started being bothered by it.. it's why I feel concerned







.

Also the most basic test for that is to move your mouse arround your screen and see how much of a trail it leaves either by doing it slow or fast, I can tell on white background it's pretty damn reactive, it all depends which colors too, and there is also reverse ghosting I heard (in front instead of in the back).


----------



## connectwise

Hey guys, you might do this already, but I want to bring up the most enjoyable part of BF4:

Waiting behind a corner/door in a crowded map like locker/metro, charging your defib, and just zapping people as they walk through the hallway.


----------



## Thoth420

About to sell the 144hz BenQ to fund a QNIX.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> About to sell the 144hz BenQ to fund a QNIX.


smart move


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> My eyes are personally quite sensitive to that, even on my TN, when I pay attention in some games (not all depends the colors etc) I can notice some but it's no big deal, If it were worse I would started being bothered by it.. it's why I feel concerned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also the most basic test for that is to move your mouse arround your screen and see how much of a trail it leaves either by doing it slow or fast, I can tell on white background it's pretty damn reactive, it all depends which colors too, and there is also reverse ghosting I heard (in front instead of in the back).


Yeah, but apart from swinging your mouse like a maniac, do you notice it in real life scenarios? lol
See it's the same for RAM OC'ing for me:
Sure OC it, you get 1000 extra points in XYZ benchmarks.
But do I see any real world gain, any game FPS gain - nope
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> About to sell the 144hz BenQ to fund a QNIX.


This man is doing it right.
If you have the luxury bro - get the QNIX in first, see how you like it, then sell the BenQ


----------



## bond32

Why does it seem like the AC-130 is bugged to me? Certain maps I will unload on people and don't get any hit markers, nothing.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Hey guys, you might do this already, but I want to bring up the most enjoyable part of BF4:
> 
> Waiting behind a corner/door in a crowded map like locker/metro, charging your defib, and just zapping people as they walk through the hallway.


Lol, In like CoD MW2 I used to love to do that with a knife
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yeah, but apart from swinging your mouse like a maniac, do you notice it in real life scenarios? lol
> See it's the same for RAM OC'ing for me:
> Sure OC it, you get 1000 extra points in XYZ benchmarks.
> But do I see any real world gain, any game FPS gain - nope
> This man is doing it right.
> If you have the luxury bro - get the QNIX in first, see how you like it, then sell the BenQ


Also there are different settings on my screen, I remember before setting it properly it would be so obvious, and since I never seen an IPS screen I can't tell for sure.. but as I said some people are just more sensitive to that, I don't care for the mouse thing that's just an exemple for people who doesn't know what we're talking about, but in game yea I'm curious !

And if you can get a few extra FPS with maxing out your ram, I guess that's worth it, especially if you do 1444p!

But if you mean really overclock.. then no I wouldn't do it lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Why does it seem like the AC-130 is bugged to me? Certain maps I will unload on people and don't get any hit markers, nothing.


The projectiles takes time to reach the ground though, I rarely get the chance to play with that thing







, but like if you get it, you see people going in one direction, try to anticipate and shoot where they gonna be it might help would work even better if you use the big round.


----------



## igrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Why does it seem like the AC-130 is bugged to me? Certain maps I will unload on people and don't get any hit markers, nothing.


I thought that was just me missing even though I was clearly hitting them. Was using the machine gun and just saw a bunch of bullets hit his body but nothing happened. Of course when they are shooting at me with the AC130 it always hits.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Sorry for double post I just seen this other post I mean to answer..
> 
> What you think would cause my stutters then though ? I got 8 gb RAM


check vram while ingame and lower settings if you gotta, i know in ultra preset @1080p 90fov, I can go over 2gb vram usage in situations with lots of stuff going on.
which will give me occasional stutter.


----------



## StrongForce

Actually I think the stutter were just my card limit.. I messed arround with settings, and at 1900x1200, all LOW, I still get stutters, so, thanks to the resolution scale thing setting, I put that thing to 85% and I get 0 stutters so far.. so yea my card limit, it did it's time ! I gonna try to grab a HD7950 cheap on ebay, anyone know what kind of settings I can expect in BF4 with that card ?

Then I'm gonna save money to get a Nvidia 800's .. oh and also I still need an SSD, I read an article few months ago claiming the prices will drop 20 to 30 % this year.. still waiting for that.. propaganda or might come soon ?? if anyone knows ehe


----------



## 98uk

Is there a weird bug for jets where if you fly to the level ceiling, damage no longer applies.

I was playing against someone and I engaged, did damage and then they just flew straight to 1000+m where they stalled, but I kept shooting an no damage was done


----------



## banging34hzs

I have given up on battlefield 4 for the constant issue's, one after another, fix one thing break 3 more....

I have went to war thunder/battlefield 3 for the time being and am now waiting on watch dogs.

here is to hoping battle front is not broke....


----------



## drtydzn12

Looking for people on the west side to play with. Preferably those who use mics. Add me on origin, itzDestin_OMG


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drtydzn12*
> 
> Looking for people on the west side to play with. Preferably those who use mics. Add me on origin, itzDestin_OMG


Someone with "OMG" in their name is an immediate red flag... because it's usually followed by "noob".


----------



## drtydzn12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Someone with "OMG" in their name is an immediate red flag... because it's usually followed by "noob".


lol good one. well initially I wanted just "itzDestin" but that was already taken, so I had to add something else.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drtydzn12*
> 
> Looking for people on the west side to play with. Preferably those who use mics. Add me on origin, itzDestin_OMG


Have you joined the OCN platoon? That's an easy way to find other people playing.


----------



## Pierce

i just ran the graph and id like to know if this is normal

this is with direct x/i5 4670k/r9 290/ windows 8 32-bit

this was like a 17 player game so thats why the fps is kind of high. usually it goes up and down but hovers around 80-100 when it gets intense

running:


standing:


----------



## Pierce

also 2 questions

anyone know where I can get the best cfg for bf4? like the one that offers the best performance/ no motion blur? I know there are alot but id like with all useful commands

also does anyone here manually set the priority for bf4 through task manager? does that help minimize lag? thanks


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pierce*
> 
> also 2 questions
> 
> anyone know where I can get the best cfg for bf4? like the one that offers the best performance/ no motion blur? I know there are alot but id like with all useful commands
> 
> also does anyone here manually set the priority for bf4 through task manager? does that help minimize lag? thanks


Not using Vsync eh?

What kind of lag you get ? play a 64p conquest map and see if you got spikes, My game was nearly unplayable on a [email protected] and a hd5870 to be honest ! maybe the lag came from HDD ? I see you have a raptor..

I mean just to test even if you don't like 64p, altought you will most likely get lag, try a 32 at least, play in "real conditions"

I don't know about that motion blur thing I decided not to use that, feels like cheating

But to answer your question yes this graph is normal, personally I had spikes till the top of my screen, lol, this game is pretty much why I upgraded CPU/MOBO/RAM.

I'll have to look for the OCN platoon! I guess some euros are playing too ehe


----------



## 98uk

I play, albeit not in the platoon. Based in Germany, but play normal mode and mixed DLC UK servers.


----------



## StrongForce

Oh also someone said something about pressing space while turning with jets, but the space default key is fire ? lol


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Oh also someone said something about pressing space while turning with jets, but the space default key is fire ? lol


I use mouse to fire, change it to whatever suits you best.


----------



## Gunderman456

Anyone notice that throwing grenades from a chopper keeps them at the level of the chopper as they never fall to the ground?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I am a couple pages late but...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> I have to chime in on the 1440p vs 1080p and tn vs ips. Ips rules tn and no there is way around it. Even 1440p downsampled looks better than 1080p. Anyone saying otherwise has no clue or they need to see an optometrist.


True. Period. Especially because higher pixel density on a glorious 27" of real estate is simply superior and there is nothing "subjective" about this one either as can be the case with running at higher Hz. Yeah unless your eyes just don't work and I don't see how you game in the first place...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madbrood*
> 
> This. So much. It's like the "console peasants" coming away with "30fps is more cinematic than 60fps" or "it's not about the graphics". I myself have a 1080p TN panel, but that's purely down to available funds. As much as I would love a 1440p IPS monitor (and I have the horsepower to drive it), I have other interests that take funds away from that


We are talking ~$300 though. Find a way! Especially considering you have the GPU horsepower. Ive been loving my QNIX for a year at first only with a single 7950 and then a 670 4GB. Just got a second 670...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Could the 120hz have anything to do with that ? mmh supposedly notice less ghosting on those screens


I don't see any ghosting at 60Hz either as is also the general consensus in the PLS threads.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> About to sell the 144hz BenQ to fund a QNIX.


Aw yiss


----------



## Totally Dubbed

If you want to play with people from OCN - join the platoon - simple as that really.
There's almost always someone plying from somewhere in the world in the platoon - we're over 130 members now









http://www.overclock.net/t/1470349/ocn-battlefield-4-bf4-platooon


----------



## Lhotse

Sometimes I wish all the servers put the words '*Camping*', '*Hack*', '*Noob*' and '*Netcode*' on their auto-ban list. If some one so much as types any of those words in chat, _even once_, they don't even just get kicked, they get BANNED !!!









Seriously, it gets tedious sometimes.


----------



## Krusher33

Or a ban on someone like the following:

rage player: "OMG this game sucks!"

2 min later

rage player: "what a waste of money"

another 2 min later

rage player: "why did I buy this game?!"

another 2 min later

rage player: "this game suck balls"

and on and on

Everyone ignores people like that but someone eventually breaks down with a "then leave" comment. That only ignites the fire in the troll. And then it just becomes stupider from there and ruins the fun for everyone.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Sometimes I wish all the servers put the words '*Camping*', '*Hack*', '*Noob*' and '*Netcode*' on their auto-ban list. If some one so much as types any of those words in chat, _even once_, they don't even just get kicked, they get BANNED !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, it gets tedious sometimes.


hm...I saw a server like that, and left it, as it's idiotic to have that.
There ARE hackers and "spawn campers" that ruin the game.
Servers that enforce that auto-ban are egoistic idiots, that think their anti-cheat system blocks everything, when in reality it doesn't.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Or a ban on someone like the following:
> 
> rage player: "OMG this game sucks!"
> 
> 2 min later
> 
> rage player: "what a waste of money"
> 
> another 2 min later
> 
> rage player: "why did I buy this game?!"
> 
> another 2 min later
> 
> rage player: "this game suck balls"
> 
> and on and on
> 
> Everyone ignores people like that but someone eventually breaks down with a "then leave" comment. That only ignites the fire in the troll. And then it just becomes stupider from there and ruins the fun for everyone.


ruins YOUR fun?
Just hit "h" and be done with it.
Freedom of speech - if someone hates that game or is getting annoyed at it (for any reason, and I could state MANY) then it's their game, an open chat and they can do as they please


----------



## Krusher33

But to repeat it over and over again like a broken record. I've seen one dude do that for several games in a row. If you don't like it, quit. Why should I quit the game cause of chat troll?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> But to repeat it over and over again like a broken record. I've seen one dude do that for several games in a row. If you don't like it, quit. Why should I quit the game cause of chat troll?


yeah that's true - guy must be pissed lol


----------



## Gunderman456

I had someone yesterday on our side create havoc in the spawn zone by going after his own players, blowing up our tanks, getting into a tank and shooting his own choppers as they attempted to take off, running people down with the tank etc I couldn't believe what he was doing to his own side. I figured the admins would kick him, but nothing.


----------



## Lhotse

Chat should be tactical information. All that trash talk ? Here's a clue. _Nobody cares !_

Don't like being spawn camped ? Squad up and spawn on a squad member. Drop a spawn beacon in an advantageous spot for the rest of your squad. Play smarter.
'Noob'. I mean what's that all about ?! You call someone a 'noob'. What, are they supposed to cry ? Not do whatever it was ? As if.
'Hackusations'. Every time I kill the same idiot 6 times because he keeps coming back to try to get me and I'm just waiting for him to turn the same corner, over and over, I get called a hacker. Or whenever I rack up a strong k/d. Most of these idiots just run around with no plan waiting to get shot ! So why should I make them wait ?
'Netcode'. Some people expect to one-shot everybody, every time they aim at them and if they don't drop dead ? Netcode. And they feel compelled to whine about it as if anybody in the game cares !

All I'm saying is whining in game chat will accomplish nothing ! Nobody cares ! Got a problem ? Go to the EA forums and waste your time there. That's what it's for.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Chat should be tactical information.


To bad most people ignore the chat completely. I try to put any helpful info I can in there whenever I have down time, but most of the time it goes unnoticed. Occasionally I see someone respond back, "on it" or some type of acknowledgement. That's a good sign at least 1 or 2 people are paying attention on your team lol.

The only times it bothers me are on the simple maps like Locker/Metro where there are clear things to do and the team is not actually a team, but just a compilation of 32 blue guys vs 32 red guys doing their own little missions







. The bigger conquest style maps can have many small battles going on, so you can only really comment on one or a few situations at once if you are really paying attention.


----------



## the9quad

I saw someone in chat complain of hackers, said he was even shot through a wall.

The next reply made me shoot boogers out my nose:

"shot through the wall and you're to blame, you give love a bad name"


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Sometimes I wish all the servers put the words '*Camping*', '*Hack*', '*Noob*' and '*Netcode*' on their auto-ban list. If some one so much as types any of those words in chat, _even once_, they don't even just get kicked, they get BANNED !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, it gets tedious sometimes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Or a ban on someone like the following:
> 
> rage player: "OMG this game sucks!"
> 
> 2 min later
> 
> rage player: "what a waste of money"
> 
> another 2 min later
> 
> rage player: "why did I buy this game?!"
> 
> another 2 min later
> 
> rage player: "this game suck balls"
> 
> and on and on
> 
> Everyone ignores people like that but someone eventually breaks down with a "then leave" comment. That only ignites the fire in the troll. And then it just becomes stupider from there and ruins the fun for everyone.


i love these ideas! i agree that chat should be for tactical info for the team, and the occasional smack talk. sure there are hackers, but the accusations are nutso. I get accused every once in awhile and if they took one look at my stats that would clearly see I'm NOT a hacker lol


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> But to repeat it over and over again like a broken record. I've seen one dude do that for several games in a row. If you don't like it, quit. Why should I quit the game cause of chat troll?


Sorry bout that. I was having an off day. Haha

Serious thou TD is right. It's freedom of chat. Either he will leave or you will.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Sorry bout that. I was having an off day. Haha
> 
> Serious thou TD is right. It's freedom of chat. Either he will leave or you will.


Can't you chat-mute people?


----------



## Ghost12

You guys seen this - http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/134314-DICE-to-Launch-Community-Test-Platform-for-Battlefield-4 - interesting the game has to revert to some measure of beta testing but if something positive comes out of it would be great to play again regular.


----------



## The-racer

I think the chat is redundant...
It shouldn't be there in the first place...

Tactical advantage via chat?
Common , that's not even a realistic viewpoint to start with...
The time you typed , the action you are mentioning has probably changed...
The only thing i read in the chat log ,
is the rare "well played" , and ALLOT of flaming and raging.
And of the 64 man playing , 5 who say "GG" after a close match.

I've never saw a tactical message pop-up there to let me know that something's going on.
It's just to slow.
Even TS is too slow on some parts.
"Watch out behind you" is ALWAYS too late.

I've got the chat always turned off.

Use TS , and get the real tactical advantage.
Last week the clan i play in teamed up on TS with 2 other clans.
Thats 3 squads , playing the objective and comunticating.
Needles to say we won every match that night.









Edit : one good comeback i use regurly
"Want some cheese with that whine?"


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> Edit : one good comeback i use regurly
> "Want some cheese with that whine?"


----------



## StrongForce

there are always people whining about this or what weapon in the chat that's so ridiculous lol. My little punchline is, do you need some tissues ? aha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> I use mouse to fire, change it to whatever suits you best.


I know but someone claimed we could turn faster with the space bar so I was wondering then what was the trick .. lol or maybe he was just trolling, because I know I notice people doing crazy turns sometimes.. once I heard in BF3 the trick was to fly at 305 MPH (or knots whatever it is lol) to have the best turn speed, I think it might be similar in BF4 haven't tryed so much.

It's always fun when you follow someone from close, then he suddenly do a looping and come behind you in no time and kill you







, I'm talking about those pro pilots mostly..


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> I know but someone claimed we could turn faster with the space bar so I was wondering then what was the trick .. lol or maybe he was just trolling, because I know I notice people doing crazy turns sometimes.. once I heard in BF3 the trick was to fly at 305 MPH (or knots whatever it is lol) to have the best turn speed, I think it might be similar in BF4 haven't tryed so much.


That was my tip, just bind 'pull up' to space, I wasn't trolling, try it out!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> It's always fun when you follow someone from close, then he suddenly do a looping and come behind you in no time and kill you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I'm talking about those pro pilots mostly..


^^bind 'pull up' to space and play a few rounds of air superiority, you'll be doing that to people in no time!


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> there are always people whining about this or what weapon in the chat that's so ridiculous lol. My little punchline is, do you need some tissues ? aha
> I know but someone claimed we could turn faster with the space bar so I was wondering then what was the trick .. lol or maybe he was just trolling, because I know I notice people doing crazy turns sometimes.. once I heard in BF3 the trick was to fly at 305 MPH (or knots whatever it is lol) to have the best turn speed, I think it might be similar in BF4 haven't tryed so much.
> 
> It's always fun when you follow someone from close, then he suddenly do a looping and come behind you in no time and kill you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I'm talking about those pro pilots mostly..


Nope, he's not trolling at all.

Delete "Fire" from the space bar and assign nose up to it. I read about it a while back in the BF4 forums and tried it myself on the Test Range. Works wonders. I even assigned nose down to a key but found it unnecessary. Just nose up (pull up) is all you need.


----------



## Thoth420

My biggest complaint about this game (which is a pet peeve) is the fact they removed the ability to make the mini map "full" or basically doubling it in size without the rest of the HUD coming along for the ride. Why would they remove something like that is beyond me. I am forced to use like 75% or higher hud scale and I also like hud visibility pretty high so that combo is just terrible.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Well not everyone has a second display or a tablet etc I guess but one reason is likely because Battle Screen exists now. I always have a full mini map view now and one that does not take up more real estate on my main screen which is obviously better.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Sorry bout that. I was having an off day. Haha
> 
> Serious thou TD is right. It's freedom of chat. Either he will leave or you will.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't you chat-mute people?
Click to expand...

yes.

Sorry for the upcoming posts. Stupid Tapatalk half works.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> there are always people whining about this or what weapon in the chat that's so ridiculous lol. My little punchline is, do you need some tissues ? aha
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> I use mouse to fire, change it to whatever suits you best.
> 
> 
> 
> I know but someone claimed we could turn faster with the space bar so I was wondering then what was the trick .. lol or maybe he was just trolling, because I know I notice people doing crazy turns sometimes.. once I heard in BF3 the trick was to fly at 305 MPH (or knots whatever it is lol) to have the best turn speed, I think it might be similar in BF4 haven't tryed so much.
> 
> It's always fun when you follow someone from close, then he suddenly do a looping and come behind you in no time and kill you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I'm talking about those pro pilots mostly..
Click to expand...

Yes you can turn much faster and the speed in BF4 I believe is 313 but anywhere from 305-320 is good. I'm a noob at flying and learning those tricks is a huge help. I also put a small piece of electrical tape on my monitor where my crosshairs are for 3rd person combat.


----------



## jdstock76

I do wish they would get rid of the full screen map. It's annoying. But I guess it's to keep people from exploiting it.


----------



## Krusher33

I cannot play without battlescreen. I did try to have twitch up one time to play along with the streamer, I end up just closing that to have battle screen.

The biggest reason I can't live without it is the fact that you can evaluate a spawn location while the kill cam thingy is going. Without the battlescreen, I get impatient waiting on the spawn map and then rush to picking one and end up picking a bad one.


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I cannot play without battlescreen. I did try to have twitch up one time to play along with the streamer, I end up just closing that to have battle screen.
> 
> The biggest reason I can't live without it is the fact that you can evaluate a spawn location while the kill cam thingy is going. Without the battlescreen, I get impatient waiting on the spawn map and then rush to picking one and end up picking a bad one.


I thought I had read somewhere that Twitch has a delay when viewing. If so, that would make it hard to try and follow in game.


----------



## Krusher33

There is and it's distracting sometimes. I like seeing the chat though. Oh well. 90% of the chat is not productive at all.


----------



## Thoth420

A separate screen just doesn't compare to the full map of 3 that was perfect. At least on a 1080 reso but coming from WoW and building my entire UI down to every last detail I can't see why they don't let us customize the hud in this game more. For instance removing certain aspects and scaling and re-positioning others.

In other news:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/news/view/community-test-environment/


----------



## drtydzn12

Lol at the first comment, "so we're going back to closed beta?"


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> You guys seen this - http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/134314-DICE-to-Launch-Community-Test-Platform-for-Battlefield-4 - interesting the game has to revert to some measure of beta testing but if something positive comes out of it would be great to play again regular.


lmao - yup back to BETA:
http://cte.battlelog.com/bf4/communitytest/

Closed now it seems


----------



## motokill36

Hi All
Any one else seeing 2.77 Gb vram in BF4 all max settings 1440P

?


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> I use mouse to fire, change it to whatever suits you best.


I know but someone
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> That was my tip, just bind 'pull up' to space, I wasn't trolling, try it out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^bind 'pull up' to space and play a few rounds of air superiority, you'll be doing that to people in no time!


Man that's awesome ! yea







just tryed it quickly definately would help alot.. so that's their little secret! lol

By the way talking about the minimum, just pressing M or N on it zoom on it doesn't it ?

Hey you know what you just made me think about







, is'nt there a program (something like Xsplit or I don't know..but not even for streaming) where you could select one part of the screen, the minimap, make a zoom of that, and stream/direct that captured video feed to another device like an Ipad or small screen, wouldn't that be freaking awesome ?

Have your own 1337 mini map ahha.

I think a friend talked to me about something like that though I'm not sure.. maybe he just was talking about the commander app, I can't remember to be honest !, that would just be awesome, would give me one reason to buy one of these tablets ahha


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Hi All
> Any one else seeing 2.77 Gb vram in BF4 all max settings 1440P
> 
> ?


might be more - - no surprise at the res + setting


----------



## the9quad

Learned something valuable this week, whn two of your kids are streaming HD netflix/AMAZON do not play BF4. Holy crap my kdr took a hit.


----------



## castl3bravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Learned something valuable this week, whn two of your kids are streaming HD netflix/AMAZON do not play BF4. Holy crap my kdr took a hit.


Better not let the wife know how to DoS BF4. Mine would become a Netflix junkie.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Learned something valuable this week, whn two of your kids are streaming HD netflix/AMAZON do not play BF4. Holy crap my kdr took a hit.


Port forwarding for BF4 might help with that...my GF watches Netflix on her phone and I have torrents running when I play.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yeah I don't have problems with bf4 / latency with my mum using the connection heavily


----------



## Lhotse

This whole 'Skill' rating still makes no sense. I went 32 - 9, got 'Best Support', dropped ammo crates left and right and still got -2 ?!

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/Capture_zpsb78a057f.png.html


----------



## drtydzn12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> A separate screen just doesn't compare to the full map of 3 that was perfect. At least on a 1080 reso but coming from WoW and building my entire UI down to every last detail I can't see why they don't let us customize the hud in this game more. For instance removing certain aspects and scaling and re-positioning others.
> 
> In other news:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/news/view/community-test-environment/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> This whole 'Skill' rating still makes no sense. I went 32 - 9, got 'Best Support', dropped ammo crates left and right and still got -2 ?!
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/Capture_zpsb78a057f.png.html


I try not to pay attention to that because of that very reason. I feel like it makes no sense at all. But I gotta admit I still get a little disheartened every now and then when I see myself lose skill points.


----------



## Torvi

9% accuarcy... oh god.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Learned something valuable this week, whn two of your kids are streaming HD netflix/AMAZON do not play BF4. Holy crap my kdr took a hit.


Think yourself lucky lol, if that was happening on my connection at the same time as me playing my character would be funky moonwalking on the same spot until I got kicked from the server.


----------



## The-racer

9% accuracy , there's your problem right there.


----------



## KLEANupguy7

stop hip fire and aim down sight


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> This whole 'Skill' rating still makes no sense. I went 32 - 9, got 'Best Support', dropped ammo crates left and right and still got -2 ?!
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/Capture_zpsb78a057f.png.html


Someone on reddit worked it out and proved it, sorry cant find the link.

It has to do with your KDR and the actual time spent in that round - yeah I know know lame huh!

I really don't like that stat at all, wish it wasn't so big - sadly I still find myself checking it at the end of a round to see what it says...

Oh here it is BF4 Skill Rating MADNESS


----------



## jdstock76

Only stats I care about are win/loss and kdr. That skill stat is BS.


----------



## 21276

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Learned something valuable this week, whn two of your kids are streaming HD netflix/AMAZON do not play BF4. Holy crap my kdr took a hit.


I can always tell when the Mrs. is downloading, streaming, or even browsing a site with lots of pictures (ie reddit and some other girly site she goes on). It just shreds up any good connection I have going and there are only two of us in the house. Stupid 14 down 1 up connection...


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> This whole 'Skill' rating still makes no sense. I went 32 - 9, got 'Best Support', dropped ammo crates left and right and still got -2 ?!
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/Capture_zpsb78a057f.png.html


How in the hell do you have 9% acc with the AWS?!!!


----------



## 21276

So he has a 9% accuracy, big deal. He's still getting kills and helping out his team. I mean, 9% accuracy would be worse if he had a <1 KDR and wasn't giving out any ammo (he got 3 ribbons that round for it). Give the guy a break, his original statement was about the Skill rating.

And if anything, he played the support class properly, he supported his team and provided suppressing fire. Got some kills and other bonuses while he was at it.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> How in the hell do you have 9% acc with the AWS?!!!


It was Operation Lockers and there were these 3 snipers that kept popping out of doorways and holes in the walls and one-shotting people. I laid down a lot of suppressive fire on them...and killed them. I don't care much about accuracy when I'm 32 - 9 but if that's what dropped it to -2, then screw the Skill rating. We won and I owned em like a boss.









* At least they can't accuse me of using a bot.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raxf*
> 
> Hi guys, For the past two weeks whenever I play battlefield 4 , it crashes within a few minutes with a "directx error". I replaced my dual 7970's with a single 780ti. All other games work fine except for BF4.Tried uninstalling and reinstalling origin and BF4, am still having the same issue. Does anyone else here have the same problem?


I had same problem so I went back to 331 drivers and it fixed it.


----------



## Krusher33

Last night I wanted to play for an hour before going to bed. I hit the test field first because I haven't played in a long time. The FPS was in the 40's... "what the...?"

I go into video options and the API DX11/Mantle options wasn't there. "What the...?" x2

I googled about the issue and it all lead to DDU and reinstalling drivers. Did all that, all is ok now. 80-110 FPS.

But I only had a few minutes to play.







So I just goofed around in a jet. Thanks to whoever mentioned binding pitch up to the space bar. Helped tremendously.


----------



## mwl5apv

hey guys, I am randomly getting the following error while playing



I cant seem to figure out what is causing the error. I changed drivers and dxdiag comes up as alright ,minus "RTKVHD64.sys " under the sound tabs coming up as not being digitally signed.( which is weird because all of my drivers are straight off manufacturer websites)

During gameplay the card reached a high of 73*C. That is mainly due to my room being 28-29*C ambient.

Anyone have any ideas? I have tried searching online and have not been able to come up with a solution. Starting to get aggravated with this game.


----------



## Krusher33

I would do a clean re-install of drivers using DDU (in safe mode) and ccleaner before installing the driver again.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flatliner*
> 
> So he has a 9% accuracy, big deal. He's still getting kills and helping out his team. I mean, 9% accuracy would be worse if he had a <1 KDR and wasn't giving out any ammo (he got 3 ribbons that round for it). Give the guy a break, his original statement was about the Skill rating.
> 
> And if anything, he played the support class properly, he supported his team and provided suppressing fire. Got some kills and other bonuses while he was at it.


Agreed, accuracy isn't really a good determination of a player's skill taken by itself, especially in the case of LMG, since part of their usefulness is hosing bullets toward players and not necessarily to hit them either. To bad BF3 didn't have the same suppression rules as BF4, I would have had a lot more suppression assists with my PKP at 5% cumulative accuracy lmao.


----------



## StrongForce

I personally think even W/L is BS say you join a 64 server (which I often do), do you really have much to do with the win or the loss, lol, I mean unless you carry to the max, not really.

Also if you just join a game and it ends and you loose, still counts as a loss..

At the moment I'm at 1.35 K/D not bad, it keeps increasing







but I'm not really playing just for my K/D that wouldn't be fun sometimes I just play for fun and I start owning







.

Like in this battle report I'm pretty proud I think I pwned lol :

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/460926607414630784/238924645/

ehe

and yea accuracy, doesn't really matter to be honest, If I wanted to have high accuracy I'd do like single shot only, which isn't very fun, unless maybe in hardcore, and with a famas that stuff is a spray machine !


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> hey guys, I am randomly getting the following error while playing
> 
> 
> 
> I cant seem to figure out what is causing the error. I changed drivers and dxdiag comes up as alright ,minus "RTKVHD64.sys " under the sound tabs coming up as not being digitally signed.( which is weird because all of my drivers are straight off manufacturer websites)
> 
> During gameplay the card reached a high of 73*C. That is mainly due to my room being 28-29*C ambient.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas? I have tried searching online and have not been able to come up with a solution. Starting to get aggravated with this game.


That device hung error is usually a symptom of an unstable GPU overclock.


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> That device hung error is usually a symptom of an unstable GPU overclock.


Thing is, I am running stock settings. 1.2v under load boost is at 1215 core mem is not touched either


----------



## Sempre

Well i just played my best game yet ! 20-0 in obliteration








http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/464886812055865088/884151107/
gotta love the attack boat


----------



## Krulani

I'm not sure I 100% understand how the multiplayer online works, when i open the browser and hit the multiplayer tab it lists all the dedicated servers. Right now it looks like there isn't a single person online on any of the servers. I even sorted them based on total players. That can't be right, can it? Nobody online on a Friday afternoon?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> I'm not sure I 100% understand how the multiplayer online works, when i open the browser and hit the multiplayer tab it lists all the dedicated servers. Right now it looks like there isn't a single person online on any of the servers. I even sorted them based on total players. That can't be right, can it? Nobody online on a Friday afternoon?


You have any weird filters set (like maybe only showing empty servers)? You also may need to scroll down to load additional pages of servers - it only loads one page at a time. Maybe make sure you don't need a battlelog plugin update? I see a lot of populated servers when I checked just now.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You have any weird filters set (like maybe only showing empty servers)? You also may need to scroll down to load additional pages of servers - it only loads one page at a time. Maybe make sure you don't need a battlelog plugin update? I see a lot of populated servers when I checked just now.


I don't know exactly what i was doing wrong, but after reading your comment i went back and checked and there are tons of people online. No idea, clearly everyone didnt just log on. Thank you for going to the trouble to check. I must have had some weird filter, idk.


----------



## Lhotse

lmao...I didn't think it was _that_ much better 'Skill-wise' but who knows ?









http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/Capture_zpsf06b3986.png.html


----------



## jdstock76

Ok. So up until a day ago no problems.

Now I crash every game with reasons like "unable to connect to server".

Grrrr


----------



## Deadboy90

Somethings wrong, no way im averaging 40 FPS with a 8320 @4.4 and OC'd 7950 with maxed settings. Heres a shot while playing.


Looks like a CPU bottleneck but I remember getting 70+ FPS max with no such issues before...


----------



## Deadboy90

Here showing its running at 4.4


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Here showing its running at 4.4


looks like GPU is being throttled. No idea why though


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Somethings wrong, no way im averaging 40 FPS with a 8320 @4.4 and OC'd 7950 with maxed settings. Heres a shot while playing.
> 
> 
> Looks like a CPU bottleneck but I remember getting 70+ FPS max with no such issues before...


You're not alone. I also get low GPU usage sometimes when I play on a 64 player map siege of shanghai. That's with a 3570K @ 4.5GHz.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> looks like GPU is being throttled. No idea why though


It looks like a CPU bottleneck to me. The second core is almost maxed out. It can't be though, no way a 8320 @ 4.4 is bottlenecking a single 7950. It shouldn't even bottleneck xfire 7950's.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> It looks like a CPU bottleneck to me. The second core is almost maxed out. It can't be though, no way a 8320 @ 4.4 is bottlenecking a single 7950. It shouldn't even bottleneck xfire 7950's.


a single core ~90% aint gonna cause a bottleneck either. its a bf4 feature, low gpu usage. if you cant accept that, its user error.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> It looks like a CPU bottleneck to me. The second core is almost maxed out. It can't be though, no way a 8320 @ 4.4 is bottlenecking a single 7950. It shouldn't even bottleneck xfire 7950's.


no, definitely not CPU bottleneck


----------



## Gunderman456

Up your resolution scale in game and see if that helps.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> Up your resolution scale in game and see if the helps.


Already running it at 125%


----------



## King PWNinater

Will an FX 8350 at 5ghz really bottleneck 2 R9 290s?


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King PWNinater*
> 
> Will an FX 8350 at 5ghz really bottleneck 2 R9 290s?


No


----------



## the9quad

So your saying bf4 is never CPU limited with high end processors and crossfire( this case his at 5ghz and 2 r9 290's) ? I don't think I agree. I don't think any other processor would do much better, but I think in BF4 from time to time the CPU is a bottleneck in crossfire.


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> So your saying bf4 is never CPU limited with high end processors and crossfire( this case his at 5ghz and 2 r9 290's) ? I don't think I agree.


I just noticed this was the BF4 thread.........beimg that it is for BF4 then its a crap shoot.


----------



## pc-illiterate

uninstalling. nothing but laggers and trash play anymore. you guys have a fun time with the broke crap.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> uninstalling. nothing but laggers and trash play anymore. you guys have a fun time with the broke crap.












My game plays just fine. No complaints here. C Ya !


----------



## Mr Nightman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> uninstalling. nothing but laggers and trash play anymore. you guys have a fun time with the broke crap.


just leave it installed, will feel silly when you have the urge to play and have to re-dl 30gb


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My game plays just fine. No complaints here. C Ya !


Same here, I enjoy playing it every now and then


----------



## Mr Nightman

just finished a 6 hour sesh lol, i have a problem


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Ok. So up until a day ago no problems.
> 
> Now I crash every game with reasons like "unable to connect to server".
> 
> Grrrr


Let me guess you are running SLI. Mine does this too only when in SLI. Stupid game. I even went to a new install and went back to older drivers. Better, but still happening.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Nightman*
> 
> just leave it installed, will feel silly when you have the urge to play and have to re-dl 30gb


no reason to leave it installed. i played last night for the first time in a month and didnt enjoy myself or the game at all. if i ever play again it will be if the cte proves useful and dice fix the game. that 'new' bf4 would be a total download anyway.


----------



## EliteReplay

do you guys think next DLC will include one or two maps from Close quaters?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah well I'd be trying the CTE right now except only one server is populated and it's in Europe.


----------



## Alwinp

Can i close my browser (battelog) and/or Origin when I start a game?


----------



## Torvi

yes


----------



## Thoth420




----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwinp*
> 
> Can i close my browser (battelog) and/or Origin when I start a game?


You can close Origin but not Battlelog, at least that's how it is for me.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> On topic: This game is broken.


_Broken how ?!_

For the record. Since about a month or so after release, my game _never_ crashes ! and I play different servers everyday !

I see people complain about hit detection and the netcode. For a while, it was showing the wrong person killing me in the kill-cam, not that I care as I'm used to hardcore and it doesn't really bother me. My hit detection works just fine. Due to recoil and spread pattern, every bullet does not hit. Why ? It's not supposed to, that's why ! But up close or using short burst up at medium range ? No complaints.
Understand that the weapons are not Gauss rifles and in real life, there's no way any of you would attain the level of accuracy you do in a video game.

Actually, the only problem I ever have, is sometimes, not always, my bipod will not extend if someone revives me.

Other than that, my game works perfectly. I use Google Chrome for my browser and as for all the other complaints I see, either there is something wrong on your drive in regards to general game stability problems or you just have unrealistic expectations from the weapons in regards to trajectory, recoil and damage dealing.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> _Broken how ?!_
> 
> For the record. Since about a month or so after release, my game _never_ crashes ! and I play different servers everyday !
> 
> I see people complain about hit detection and the netcode. For a while, it was showing the wrong person killing me in the kill-cam, not that I care as I'm used to hardcore and it doesn't really bother me. My hit detection works just fine. Due to recoil and spread pattern, every bullet does not hit. Why ? It's not supposed to, that's why ! But up close or using short burst up at medium range ? No complaints.
> Understand that the weapons are not Gauss rifles and in real life, there's no way any of you would attain the level of accuracy you do in a video game.
> 
> Actually, the only problem I ever have, is sometimes, not always, my bipod will not extend if someone revives me.
> 
> Other than that, my game works perfectly. I use Google Chrome for my browser and as for all the other complaints I see, either there is something wrong on your drive in regards to general game stability problems or you just have unrealistic expectations from the weapons in regards to trajectory, recoil and damage dealing.


just because you don't have as many problems or think you do doesn't mean others are riddeled with problems, the game is broke for many, and if you watched that battlefield friends, all the things they complained about there, people are still dealing with.

that's like saying just because you cant see out of your basement man cave you think there is no outside world.
There is.

I CONSTANTLY see posts in here and even whole threads about bf4 problems, but yea, the game works perfectly.









is it as bad as launch? no.
but honestly, *it should of never been as bad as it was in the first place*.


----------



## Ghost12

Just play tdm with an lmg, aim to hit your intended target with 90% of a single projectile fired in 10, or on a good day maybe 1.5 shots out of ten and the world will seem a much brighter place. Game is awesome, the majority of the player base is misguided thinking the game is not quite right. The developers themselves are just kidding regards addressing problems. It is all a big mistake.


----------



## the9quad

Is anyone planning on doing that new test server stuff? I am not.


----------



## leetmode

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/premium/

I noticed it says that we are supposed to have a Premium Paint available right now but I can't find it anywhere, is this going to finally be Quick Response? Has anyone unlocked it yet?


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Is anyone planning on doing that new test server stuff? I am not.


I'm not either. I don't really have the time and don't see the point tbh.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> do you guys think next DLC will include one or two maps from Close quaters?


I hope so. These maps are all too linear. Need the BF3 CQ maps.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> ...what the... ..._what happened to this thread?!_


BF4 is on it's death bed and no one cares anymore.


----------



## bluedevil

Have I missed something or BF4 is way more jittery than the norm?

Defiantly not my connection.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Have I missed something or BF4 is way more jittery than the norm?
> 
> Defiantly not my connection.


i haven't noticed anything on my end


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> i haven't noticed anything on my end


Might be my "awesome" Catalyst 14.4 drivers....


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Might be my "awesome" Catalyst 14.4 drivers....


Are you using the beta drivers? I noticed a bit of stutter under heavy load with the new beta drivers.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Have I missed something or BF4 is way more jittery than the norm?
> 
> Defiantly not my connection.


I thought it was kind of jittery/laggy the last couple of times I played. Maybe the new server patches they've rolled out recently are to blame.


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I thought it was kind of jittery/laggy the last couple of times I played. Maybe the new server patches they've rolled out recently are to blame.


No mate its not your connection its like that most of the time except once in a blue moon when it runs smooth.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

42 ping though...Not great of a connection you got there!


----------



## daguardian

I play with a ping of 80 most of the time, I have not seen any lag/stutter


----------



## melodystyle2003

Its not the internet the fault. Neither pc settings (have tried all quality settings, gameplay settings, network factor, blur etc).
Its the game it self.
From ~65ms average ping went to ~10ms, jitter and packet loss free and the game is same [email protected]


Despite the fact that i am having some fun while playing with my team, the game is total garbage.
You can kill with one shot and the next round you cant kill any enemy with one magazine from 5m distance.
You are hiding behind obstacles, hit reg appears from behind, you turn to shoot and kill cam reveals that the enemy was in front of you and no one was behind you, total distortion of game feeling and orientation.
Don't think it will ever reach the levels even of the bf3 multiplayer feeling.


----------



## BruceB

You've got to take into account that the person you're trying to shoot may have a 100+ ping, in that case it dosen't matter how awesome your ping or FPS is, it'll most likely be unfair


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You have any weird filters set (like maybe only showing empty servers)? You also may need to scroll down to load additional pages of servers - it only loads one page at a time. Maybe make sure you don't need a battlelog plugin update? I see a lot of populated servers when I checked just now.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know exactly what i was doing wrong, but after reading your comment i went back and checked and there are tons of people online. No idea, clearly everyone didnt just log on. Thank you for going to the trouble to check. I must have had some weird filter, idk.
Click to expand...

I think you're looking at a bunch of empty servers too. If you look in the filter options, there's one for "available spots" or something. Uncheck the one for 10+.


----------



## bluedevil

Just played some FC3, smooth as butter on 13.12s. Hmmm......

And did a Pingtest


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Is anyone planning on doing that new test server stuff? I am not.


Yeah, I got in the CTE and have played a few rounds. They've bumped up the tickrate from 10hz to 30hz. It does seem like I'm landing more hits. Haven't died behind any corners either but have read in the forums where others have mentioned they have.

I don't know; I'm not ready to give up on BF yet. Really, what else is there in the way of shooters which play the same (not taking in to account the bugs, naturally)?

I enjoyed all the CoDs up to and ending with MW (after that it got to "gimmicky" to me), so no CoD. I have the ArmAs but it's just no fun without a group to game with. Tried Planetside 2 but I didn't care for the sci-fi feel.


----------



## Krusher33

They changed the tick rate in the test servers?

I had some good game playing once I got the "need expansion packs" bug taken care of. Only a moments in the couple of hours I played that irritated me. I'm behind a wall and a sniper shot me from behind his wall. Yeah... 2 walls. I think the getting shot behind the wall on was behind was part of netcode issue. Because I had just ran behind it. But the sniper behind his wall... glitch exploit?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> They changed the tick rate in the test servers?
> 
> I had some good game playing once I got the "need expansion packs" bug taken care of. Only a moments in the couple of hours I played that irritated me. I'm behind a wall and a sniper shot me from behind his wall. Yeah... 2 walls. I think the getting shot behind the wall on was behind was part of netcode issue. Because I had just ran behind it. But the sniper behind his wall... glitch exploit?


How is that CPU with such a high end card?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> They changed the tick rate in the test servers?
> 
> I had some good game playing once I got the "need expansion packs" bug taken care of. Only a moments in the couple of hours I played that irritated me. I'm behind a wall and a sniper shot me from behind his wall. Yeah... 2 walls. I think the getting shot behind the wall on was behind was part of netcode issue. Because I had just ran behind it. But the sniper behind his wall... glitch exploit?
> 
> 
> 
> How is that CPU with such a high end card?
Click to expand...

No complaints here. Settings on Mantle and auto which has everything on Ultra and it's at 1440p res. I wanna say what FPS but to be honest I get such tunnel vision that I don't pay attention to it even though it's on. If I play tonight, I'll try and watch it more.


----------



## amd655

Sounds good, if you are not distracted, you must be winning somewhere


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Is anyone planning on doing that new test server stuff? I am not.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkrooLoose*
> 
> Yeah, I got in the CTE and have played a few rounds. They've bumped up the tickrate from 10hz to 30hz. It does seem like I'm landing more hits. Haven't died behind any corners either but have read in the forums where others have mentioned they have.
> 
> I don't know; I'm not ready to give up on BF yet. Really, what else is there in the way of shooters which play the same (not taking in to account the bugs, naturally)?
> 
> I enjoyed all the CoDs up to and ending with MW (after that it got to "gimmicky" to me), so no CoD. I have the ArmAs but it's just no fun without a group to game with. Tried Planetside 2 but I didn't care for the sci-fi feel.


Yes I gave it a shot yesterday. But hard to get a feel for any changes when the thing is a ghost town. Played 1v1 on Paracel for like ten mins yesterday (no other populated servers on this side of the pond). I think it should be open to all especially when I saw further why most apparently aren't interested in participating--no unlocks and kills/deaths don't register even...


----------



## SkrooLoose

Yeah, last night was bad. Only deathmatch servers and 5 others were playing. I joined in but just no fun with too few playing.

I play in a small clan (40yo and older) but I was the only one of us to get in so we can't even play as a group. Once the others start getting on I end up leaving cte and joining them in vanilla bf4/bf3.


----------



## Krusher33

I hate when you're on a 64-man server, playing a few good rounds, and then suddenly at the top of the hour, most of the people leave and it becomes something like 5 v 5 matches on a large conquest map.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkrooLoose*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Is anyone planning on doing that new test server stuff? I am not.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I got in the CTE and have played a few rounds. They've bumped up the tickrate from 10hz to 30hz. It does seem like I'm landing more hits. Haven't died behind any corners either but have read in the forums where others have mentioned they have.
> 
> I don't know; I'm not ready to give up on BF yet. Really, what else is there in the way of shooters which play the same (not taking in to account the bugs, naturally)?
> 
> I enjoyed all the CoDs up to and ending with MW (after that it got to "gimmicky" to me), so no CoD. I have the ArmAs but it's just no fun without a group to game with. Tried Planetside 2 but I didn't care for the sci-fi feel.
Click to expand...

I heard good things about the CTE also, they said the game felt more fair, no bogus deaths and kills seemed right. Also he noticed that there wasn't such a huge disparity between the top 4-5 and rest of the server, it was like half of each team had high points or k:d rather than just a few on each side dominating which is typical.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Well good. More should be trying it and providing feedback even though its a chore of sorts compared to playing the "real" game. Let's help them help us.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Well good. More should be trying it and providing feedback even though its a chore of sorts compared to playing the "real" game. Let's help them help us.


Just looked at this, another 14.9gb download?not for me thanks.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> No complaints here. Settings on Mantle and auto which has everything on Ultra and it's at 1440p res. I wanna say what FPS but to be honest I get such tunnel vision that I don't pay attention to it even though it's on. If I play tonight, I'll try and watch it more.


you're kinda bottlenecking your card though aren't you.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> you're kinda bottlenecking your card though aren't you.


Not sure what is worse, 7850K with 290x, or 8350 with 5870?


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Just looked at this, another 14.9gb download?not for me thanks.


my internet is pretty much bad to do any testing on that at home, i have just 2mb of download lol


----------



## Krazee

Well I tried the CTE today and I dont really see a difference. I still die behind cover A LOT. Loads of people had awful ping, maybe a handful of use had ping under 100. My ping was a lot worse. Respawn time was long as hell. I clicked and waited and waited and waited and finally I would spawn. The battlelog for CTE is garbage. I would only burn it and let it die.


----------



## th3illusiveman

man i'm loving this new DLC. I honestly stopped caring about playing competitively since i got back from vacation and it's been a blast grabbing a RHIB boat and blowing Heli's, Jets, Boats and People to shreds with it.


----------



## error-id10t

Funny


----------



## 98uk

So, uh, CTE worth downloading? I got it activated in Origin, however, it's 14.9gb on my 100gb capped connection









Is it popular... or at all functioning? Should I just stick with the main game?


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> So, uh, CTE worth downloading? I got it activated in Origin, however, it's 14.9gb on my 100gb capped connection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it popular... or at all functioning? Should I just stick with the main game?


It's seemed like it's picking up. Yesterday late afternoon I jumped on and all the servers were populated. DICE is letting more people in.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> So, uh, CTE worth downloading? I got it activated in Origin, however, it's 14.9gb on my 100gb capped connection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it popular... or at all functioning? Should I just stick with the main game?


You dont lose something to test, since it is installed on different folder with its own battlelog and plugin.
It is bit better, you start from the zero (stats, unlocks, friend list) and DICE needs beta testers (thus we are playing in alpha for seven months?) to post bugs, their experiences etc.


----------



## Krazee

Battlefield 4 actual release date: Nov 18th 2014, after a full years worth of alpha and beta testing!!!!

Sorry guys, you are going to have to pony up another 59.99 for the game, lol


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> So, uh, CTE worth downloading? I got it activated in Origin, however, it's 14.9gb on my 100gb capped connection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it popular... or at all functioning? Should I just stick with the main game?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkrooLoose*
> 
> It's seemed like it's picking up. Yesterday late afternoon I jumped on and all the servers were populated. DICE is letting more people in.


too bad its hard to test with so many 200+ pingers on servers. hit detection MAY be a bit better, if battling someone else with a lower ping. the lag compensation still gives the hpb an advantage. dice needs to kill the lag comp and let the pingers deal with it. bf is the first game i have played where the developers want players local to a server to lose and suffer playability problems to someone with a dial up connection.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Battlefield 4 actual release date: Nov 18th 2014, after a full years worth of alpha and beta testing!!!!
> 
> Sorry guys, you are going to have to pony up another 59.99 for the game, lol


Practice with me...


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Well I tried the CTE today and I dont really see a difference. I still die behind cover A LOT. Loads of people had awful ping, maybe a handful of use had ping under 100. My ping was a lot worse. Respawn time was long as hell. I clicked and waited and waited and waited and finally I would spawn. The battlelog for CTE is garbage. I would only burn it and let it die.


The battlelog is there just for the sake of launching the game. Battlelog's not fully functioning, and what does work not all works correctly. It's not DICE's focus; just the game itself.

Being the one with the high ping, you have to focus on how you're playing the game. Running and gunning isn't as successful as staying stationary when your shooting and sticking to slow / stationary targets. Dying behind cover will happen more. On your screen you've just made it behind cover but when it comes to the slower data transfer, you're really still not quite in cover yet.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Practice with me...


whats the grand prize, a years supply of chap stick?


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> dice needs to kill the lag comp and let the pingers deal with it. bf is the first game i have played where the developers want players local to a server to lose and suffer playability problems to someone with a dial up connection.


Agree 110%


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Battlefield 4 actual release date: Nov 18th 2014, after a full years worth of alpha and beta testing!!!!
> 
> Sorry guys, you are going to have to pony up another 59.99 for the game, lol


I would seriously never buy another EA game again. Not joking either. I was pretty on edge even getting BF4 as it was.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> whats the grand prize, a years supply of chap stick?


No clue, but i wanted a whistling.jpeg, got that instead


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah I don't know where the servers are but the ones in the States all ping 67 ms in the browser when I am used to ~10 as I am in Chicago.


----------



## pc-illiterate

supposedly all west coast southern cali


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> too bad its hard to test with so many 200+ pingers on servers. hit detection MAY be a bit better, if battling someone else with a lower ping. the lag compensation still gives the hpb an advantage. dice needs to kill the lag comp and let the pingers deal with it. bf is the first game i have played where the developers want players local to a server to lose and suffer playability problems to someone with a dial up connection.


I agree whole heartedly with this


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I have no pity for people with crap connections. If you don't have a connection that can handle a game like BF4, get one. If you can't, don't get BF4. It's garbage like this that stagnates gaming advancements. Why on EARTH some geniuses at EA/DICE decided it was an awesome idea to hardcode a 10/30 (whatever it truly is) tickrate into Frostbite is beyond me. This isn't 1996.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I have no pity for people with crap connections. If you don't have a connection that can handle a game like BF4, get one. If you can't, don't get BF4. It's garbage like this that stagnates gaming advancements.


I only Kind of agree with this: just because we've all got 10MB/s Connections dosen't mean we've got bandwidth to waste. If BF4 really is using the _most efficient_ data model possible (which I doubt) does this make sense, until then there's always room for improvement, regardless of how much bandwidth the Players have.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Why on EARTH some geniuses at EA/DICE decided it was an awesome idea to hardcode a 10/30 (whatever it truly is) tickrate into Frostbite is beyond me. This isn't 1996.


Now this hits the nail on the head.


----------



## amd655

pls


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I have no pity for people with crap connections. If you don't have a connection that can handle a game like BF4, get one. If you can't, don't get BF4. It's garbage like this that stagnates gaming advancements.
> 
> 
> 
> I only Kind of agree with this: just because we've all got 10MB/s Connections dosen't mean we've got bandwidth to waste. If BF4 really is using the _most efficient_ data model possible (which I doubt) does this make sense, until then there's always room for improvement, regardless of how much bandwidth the Players have.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Why on EARTH some geniuses at EA/DICE decided it was an awesome idea to hardcode a 10/30 (whatever it truly is) tickrate into Frostbite is beyond me. This isn't 1996.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now this hits the nail on the head.
Click to expand...

I remember reading a while back that BF3 used ~145MB per hour of bandwidth, and if you monitor your network adapter while playing, I believe it was only around 20-25 kb/s being used? Both of these figures are a joke when you consider a 250GB/500GB cap and the fact that today's connections are FAR beyond capable of handling gaming; even a "crap" 8mbps connection should handle any gaming with ease.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I remember reading a while back that BF3 used ~145MB per hour of bandwidth, and if you monitor your network adapter while playing, I believe it was only around 20-25 kb/s being used? Both of these figures are a joke when you consider a 250GB/500GB cap and the fact that today's connections are FAR beyond capable of handling gaming; even a "crap" 8mbps connection should handle any gaming with ease.


If that's the case with BF4 then what you said is fair enough, but I don't think anyone's playing on dial-up These days anyway.

P.S. I have a 2MB/s Connection here, that's as good as it gets until Kabel Deutschland replace the copper lines at the end of the road with fiber optic next year (hopefully), so it's not always a case of 'buy more bandwidth'


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I remember reading a while back that BF3 used ~145MB per hour of bandwidth, and if you monitor your network adapter while playing, I believe it was only around 20-25 kb/s being used? Both of these figures are a joke when you consider a 250GB/500GB cap and the fact that today's connections are FAR beyond capable of handling gaming; even a "crap" 8mbps connection should handle any gaming with ease.
> 
> 
> 
> If that's the case with BF4 then what you said is fair enough, but I don't think anyone's playing on dial-up These days anyway.
> 
> P.S. I have a *2MB/s* Connection here, that's as good as it gets until Kabel Deutschland replace the copper lines at the end of the road with fiber optic next year (hopefully), so it's not always a case of 'buy more bandwidth'
Click to expand...

2 MB/s? Or 2mbps? Huge difference; 2 MB/s would be ~16mbps.

If 2mbps: that's weak =/ but still capable of ~256KB/s, tons more than what any game needs.


----------



## amd655

Lag spikes occurred a lot in other games for me, but my fault is wireless, i learn to accept and do what i can with what i have, my connection is 18 down 1 up.

And i mean spikes to like 700ms+ but lasts for around 5 seconds, and not all that common either.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> 2 MB/s? Or 2mbps? Huge difference; 2 MB/s would be ~16mbps.
> 
> If 2mbps: that's weak =/ but still capable of ~256KB/s, tons more than what any game needs.


2MB/s. Ok, what you said makes a lot more sense now.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Lag spikes occurred a lot in other games for me, but my fault is wireless, i learn to accept and do what i can with what i have, my connection is 18 down 1 up.
> 
> And i mean spikes to like 700ms+ but lasts for around 5 seconds, and not all that common either.


Do you live in a flat with many other wireless Networks around you?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> 2MB/s. Ok, what you said makes a lot more sense now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you live in a flat with many other wireless Networks around you?


No, but i have 1 other PC on the network.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> No, but i have 1 other PC on the network.


That's odd. 700ms lag Spikes shouldn't happen unless there's interference / another PC using up all the bandwidth / your ISP's being a )=(%&§) and Routing your packets right around the world. Have you run any diagnostics?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> That's odd. 700ms lag Spikes shouldn't happen unless there's interference / another PC using up all the bandwidth / your ISP's being a )=(%&§) and Routing your packets right around the world. Have you run any diagnostics?


Done everything i can, i also get onto my ISP regular as clockwork, only time i caught this on video was BF3, i will add it in a spoiler, you will see when i am under the train part in a container i believe.

As i said though other games do this too, to be fair my best game for latency is CS, i get a lovely 22ms.

Video with latency issues:


Spoiler: Warning: BF3


----------



## King PWNinater

The Qnix Monitor has around a 6-8 millisecond response time delay. So is that 0.006 seconds or 0.06 seconds?


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Why on EARTH some geniuses at EA/DICE decided it was an awesome idea to hardcode a 10/30 (whatever it truly is) tickrate into Frostbite is beyond me. This isn't 1996.


I had read, through a link on the BF4 forums, that the reason was due to limitations placed by console manufacturers.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkrooLoose*
> 
> I had read, through a link on the BF4 forums, that the reason was due to limitations placed by console manufacturers.


Best programming practice is not to have a tick higher than the framerate (so that as Little useless data as possible is transfered). Consoles have their FPS locked at 30. I'd guess it's to cater for them more than anything else.


----------



## the9quad

Figured I would try canister shells again today since they sucked so bad at launch. Well they aren't half bad, not beast mode like bf3 pre nerf, but still kill soldiers really easy with one shot from a really long distance.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Figured I would try canister shells again today since they sucked so bad at launch. Well they aren't half bad, not beast mode like bf3 pre nerf, but still kill soldiers really easy with one shot from a really long distance.


Do they still really slow down the main gun reload, or do those two timers run independently now?


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Not sure what is worse, 7850K with 290x, or 8350 with 5870?


Mmh It's logically better to be bottlenecked by the graphic card, rather than the CPU, and also, I can upgrade the card anytime, which I was about to do soon, he would have to change his CPU and motherboard to do so (from what I seen FM+2 socket is only for APUs..)

Doesn't take genius to figure that out !

Besides the only game that made me upgrade were BF4 and Crysis 3, Crysis 3 ran super smooth with my card except at one boss where I would have had to lower the graphics even more to have smooth framerates, BF4 though, still dodgy even at the lowest graphics settings.

Wanted to see how BF4 ran on my card, after playing it for a while I can tell even minimum graphics can be dodgy, even though I have 60 fps a good amount of time









But I might get a high end card too.. which might slightly bottleneck my CPU, but that's no big deal !, though an APU seem to bottleneck quite a lot altought I havent watched the benchmarks extensively.. it's why I was saying., but as long as he gets 60 fps no big deal after all..


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Do they still really slow down the main gun reload, or do those two timers run independently now?


Still on the same timer which is stupid,but on a few maps, it's still worth it. With ir you can snipe people from really far away. It's not optimal at all, but fun and it really ticks people off.


----------



## 21276

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> 2 MB/s? Or 2*m*bps? Huge difference; 2 MB/s would be ~16*m*bps.
> 
> If 2*m*bps: that's weak =/ but still capable of ~256KB/s, tons more than what any game needs.


If we're playing that game, I think you meant Mb/s, otherwise a millibit vs a megabyte would be a HUGE difference lol.

Kidding aside, I get where you're coming from. The fact of the matter with all of the above internet talk is that many of us are very naive about the real state of internet in a lot of areas. There are still areas around where I live that can't even get cable internet and their own shred of hope is wireless, and they get their pockets picked paying for it. Where I used to live (PEI, Canada), there were plenty of people still on dial-up. Heck, I only live about an hour and a half east down the 401 from Toronto and the best internet I can get is only 14Mb/s.

I've actually been playing BF4 again a lot lately after about 4 months of DayZ and Bioshock Infinite and still don't find it all that bad. I get good kills more often than bad ones. The bad ones are irritating, to say the least, but life goes on, you'll respawn again.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Someone discovered a way to test all the Dragon's Teeth weapons on the test range. Instructions are in the video description.


----------



## Thoth420

My minimum FPS in BF4 is now 4FPS







which it stuck at for about 10 seconds. This was spawning into an attack Boats Gunner Side Seat and a little bird was right there in range and inside my fire arc(not sure if that caused it to happen). The other not as severe in length and metric drop was during a kill cam.

Anyone experience anything like this....very random and not often FPS dives into oblivion? I mean for the hardware I have I am hardly stressing the card my settings are fairly low. If MSAA was on it was 2x....and I can assure you the rest of the setting were not Ultra'd out. In fact most graphical settings seemed to be completely broken or do nothing. No Reso Scaling at all the monitor is set to 120 hz and the game is running at 119.98 hz. FoV was between 72 and 80. Chances are it was around 75 at the time.

CPU is OC'd at 4,2 and the GPU was stock when this occurred.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I have no pity for people with crap connections. If you don't have a connection that can handle a game like BF4, get one. If you can't, don't get BF4. It's garbage like this that stagnates gaming advancements. Why on EARTH some geniuses at EA/DICE decided it was an awesome idea to hardcode a 10/30 (whatever it truly is) tickrate into Frostbite is beyond me. This isn't 1996.


because consoles:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gt_VX49dxk&list=PLfOoCUS0PSkVr4TDUfOQydoC9IQWOfvAy


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Not sure what is worse, 7850K with 290x, or 8350 with 5870?
> 
> 
> 
> Mmh It's logically better to be bottlenecked by the graphic card, rather than the CPU, and also, I can upgrade the card anytime, which I was about to do soon, he would have to change his CPU and motherboard to do so (from what I seen FM+2 socket is only for APUs..)
> 
> Doesn't take genius to figure that out !
> 
> Besides the only game that made me upgrade were BF4 and Crysis 3, Crysis 3 ran super smooth with my card except at one boss where I would have had to lower the graphics even more to have smooth framerates, BF4 though, still dodgy even at the lowest graphics settings.
> 
> Wanted to see how BF4 ran on my card, after playing it for a while I can tell even minimum graphics can be dodgy, even though I have 60 fps a good amount of time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I might get a high end card too.. which might slightly bottleneck my CPU, but that's no big deal !, though an APU seem to bottleneck quite a lot altought I havent watched the benchmarks extensively.. it's why I was saying., but as long as he gets 60 fps no big deal after all..
Click to expand...

The 7850K was supposed to be a temporary plan. I wanted to try it out for a bit, and then give to my wife when i've accumulated enough funds after selling my 8350. i was going to wait till whatever someone releases something worth buying this year. But now the 8350 is toast and Intel's plans delayed. So I dunno when I'm ever going to upgrade at this point.

And to me there was no difference between buying an Intel set up or trying out AMD's new APU. Because in either cases, if I wanted to upgrade, I'd have to replace board and chip anyhow. Especially since I was planning to give it to the wife anyways.

I played a couple of pistol only games in Locker last night in order to complete the phantom trainee assignment. I didn't watch the FPS like a hawk but each time I looked it was in the 70-90 fps range with a couple of drops to the 60's. The 60's were from spawning on a noob in the clustered areas.

I swear, i don't get why there's still 25 v 25 in the tunnel areas around C while the rest of us are actually trying to get the other points. But whatever, just 60 more pistol kills to go and then I'm off to trying to get 20 jet kills. (or was it 25?)


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> The 7850K was supposed to be a temporary plan. I wanted to try it out for a bit, and then give to my wife when i've accumulated enough funds after selling my 8350. i was going to wait till whatever someone releases something worth buying this year. But now the 8350 is toast and Intel's plans delayed. So I dunno when I'm ever going to upgrade at this point.
> 
> And to me there was no difference between buying an Intel set up or trying out AMD's new APU. Because in either cases, if I wanted to upgrade, I'd have to replace board and chip anyhow. Especially since I was planning to give it to the wife anyways.
> 
> I played a couple of pistol only games in Locker last night in order to complete the phantom trainee assignment. I didn't watch the FPS like a hawk but each time I looked it was in the 70-90 fps range with a couple of drops to the 60's. The 60's were from spawning on a noob in the clustered areas.
> 
> I swear, i don't get why there's still 25 v 25 in the tunnel areas around C while the rest of us are actually trying to get the other points. But whatever, just 60 more pistol kills to go and then I'm off to trying to get 20 jet kills. (or was it 25?)


Oh yea that's what I thought I get ya ! got funding troubles for my PC too









Sad for the FX-8350..

If you're using the in game draw fps tool and you don't see it drops in the red (or is the sub 50 yellow even?) then that's perfect !

Pistol game is good to unlock the pistol unlocks.. lol there was this free pack where they gave you all the pistol unlocks for free, I was hesitating to get it as it would kinda remove the fun of unlocking them.. but then I thought.. eh but everyone is gonna get that soo.. could be a disadvantage in some situations (G18 for instance) and also a friend made me realise you need 240 kills for each pistol to unlock all the things, which is tons ! so that's like already enough for for the pistol themselves..









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone discovered a way to test all the Dragon's Teeth weapons on the test range. Instructions are in the video description.


man epic video thanks, that's way too cool lol ..all those weapons look awesome, the mateba, desert eagle woow, and Wall-E what the !!!







BAhaha made my day


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Oh yea that's what I thought I get ya ! got funding troubles for my PC too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad for the FX-8350..
> 
> If you're using the in game draw fps tool and you don't see it drops in the red (or is the sub 50 yellow even?) then that's perfect !
> 
> Pistol game is good to unlock the pistol unlocks.. lol there was this free pack where they gave you all the pistol unlocks for free, I was hesitating to get it as it would kinda remove the fun of unlocking them.. but then I thought.. eh but everyone is gonna get that soo.. could be a disadvantage in some situations (G18 for instance) and also a friend made me realise you need 240 kills for each pistol to unlock all the things, which is tons ! so that's like already enough for for the pistol themselves..


Yeah I had already unlock all my kits and pistols doing pistol only servers way back in November. And then this Phantom Trainee assignment comes along...

I do like pistol only servers once in awhile, they're quite fun. But after awhile the gun sounds starts to drive me insane.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Not sure what is worse, 7850K with 290x, or 8350 with 5870?
> 
> 
> 
> Mmh It's logically better to be bottlenecked by the graphic card, rather than the CPU, and also, I can upgrade the card anytime, which I was about to do soon, he would have to change his CPU and motherboard to do so (from what I seen FM+2 socket is only for APUs..)
> 
> Doesn't take genius to figure that out !
> 
> Besides the only game that made me upgrade were BF4 and Crysis 3, Crysis 3 ran super smooth with my card except at one boss where I would have had to lower the graphics even more to have smooth framerates, BF4 though, still dodgy even at the lowest graphics settings.
> 
> Wanted to see how BF4 ran on my card, after playing it for a while I can tell even minimum graphics can be dodgy, even though I have 60 fps a good amount of time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I might get a high end card too.. which might slightly bottleneck my CPU, but that's no big deal !, though an APU seem to bottleneck quite a lot altought I havent watched the benchmarks extensively.. it's why I was saying., but as long as he gets 60 fps no big deal after all..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 7850K was supposed to be a temporary plan. I wanted to try it out for a bit, and then give to my wife when i've accumulated enough funds after selling my 8350. i was going to wait till whatever someone releases something worth buying this year. But now the 8350 is toast and Intel's plans delayed. So I dunno when I'm ever going to upgrade at this point.
> 
> And to me there was no difference between buying an Intel set up or trying out AMD's new APU. Because in either cases, if I wanted to upgrade, I'd have to replace board and chip anyhow. Especially since I was planning to give it to the wife anyways.
> 
> I played a couple of pistol only games in Locker last night in order to complete the phantom trainee assignment. I didn't watch the FPS like a hawk but each time I looked it was in the 70-90 fps range with a couple of drops to the 60's. The 60's were from spawning on a noob in the clustered areas.
> 
> I swear, i don't get why there's still 25 v 25 in the tunnel areas around C while the rest of us are actually trying to get the other points. But whatever, just 60 more pistol kills to go and then I'm off to trying to get 20 jet kills. (or was it 25?)
Click to expand...

It's 20. And a pain in the arse. LoL


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> because consoles:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gt_VX49dxk&list=PLfOoCUS0PSkVr4TDUfOQydoC9IQWOfvAy


Another exemple of how the consoles slow downs the PC games advancement !

20 jet kills arent that hard but yea when you have 0 unlock it is.. (what a great idea it was to put jets without even infrared missiles ! Also one problem would be that people keep jumping off the choppers and jets before it actually blows lol, had troubles to get the achievement where you need to get attack choppers kills with stingers/igla because of that..


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Figured I would try canister shells again today since they sucked so bad at launch. Well they aren't half bad, not beast mode like bf3 pre nerf, but still kill soldiers really easy with one shot from a really long distance.


Indeed. Quite easy to take down infantry even at pretty great distances of which I have little chance otherwise as I always run with HE shells and they have very little splash.

Was the damage nerfed in BF3 at one point? If so I did not notice (always used Cannister in BF3). Or maybe you are just talking about the switch weapon delay being added. You used to able to fire a main shell and then switch to canister with no wait. Took out a low flying jet that way once; disabled with main shell and finished off immediately with a cannsiter shot.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah, I'm not looking forward to it. I have never gotten a hang of jet flying in any games. I even sucked at Starfox 64 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone discovered a way to test all the Dragon's Teeth weapons on the test range. Instructions are in the video description.


great job dice, ballistic shield, desert eagle and some wallE crap...unbelievable. Could they rename the game: COD


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> great job dice, ballistic shield, desert eagle and some wallE crap...unbelievable. Could they rename the game: COD


What exactly did you want?

There are assault rifles/carbines too? And a sniper iirc?

EDIT: Also the COD joke was funny in 2011.

I think the ballistic shield looks good. Could promote some teamwork when storming areas.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> What exactly did you want?
> 
> There are assault rifles/carbines too? And a sniper iirc?
> 
> EDIT: Also the COD joke was funny in 2011.
> 
> *I think the ballistic shield looks good. Could promote some teamwork when storming areas*.


I was thinking the same... I think the weapons look good, and look forward to seeing how the ballistic shield is used in certain settings.


----------



## 98uk

I just hope they aren't grenade blockers!


----------



## wrigleyvillain

On the one hand I am not all that impressed, myself…on the other hand this game already has a TON of weapons and gadgets and I sure couldn't come up with anything better to add at this point either.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah, I'm not looking forward to it. I have never gotten a hang of jet flying in any games. I even sucked at Starfox 64 if I remember correctly.


Roofl man I was carrying in that game.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Indeed. Quite easy to take down infantry even at pretty great distances of which I have little chance otherwise as I always run with HE shells and they have very little splash.
> 
> Was the damage nerfed in BF3 at one point? If so I did not notice (always used Cannister in BF3). Or maybe you are just talking about the switch weapon delay being added. You used to able to fire a main shell and then switch to canister with no wait. Took out a low flying jet that way once; disabled with main shell and finished off immediately with a cannsiter shot.


Yeah the reload nerf.. Also not sure when they buffed canisters in BF4, but they are much better now than they were when it launched. Still don't seem as potent as BF3 for distance, I think they have more falloff, but very good for infantry anyway. I used them for about 4000 kills in BF3.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah&#8230;hard to beat a _shotgun on a tank_ for taking out multiple infantry!


----------



## jdstock76

Not excited for the ballistic shield. Someone will find a way to exploit it.


----------



## BruceB

Wall-E... ...really?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

If EA had the amount of fixes, as they had weapons in the game - I think I would be playing it.

RIOT shield is a bloody joke. Think of it in metro and whatnot.
Seriously - and Wall-E - are they on drugs or some god dam crap?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> great job dice, ballistic shield, desert eagle and some wallE crap...unbelievable. Could they rename the game: COD


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Not excited for the ballistic shield. Someone will find a way to exploit it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Wall-E... ...really?


lol, well.. Metro/Lockers just got a whole lot different methinks. If anyone remembers the EOD bot spamming on Metro, now you can shoot while running people over.... Then you have your shields, which may be really interesting in the close quarters Metro/Lockers maps as well. In non-explosive servers they may be very useful for pushing through those bottleneck doorways.

Desert eagle looks boss, I hate to leave my trusty 1911 but I may have to entertain a switch here.

This game is turning into pure madness, to many gadgets maybe. They had enough trouble balancing the stuff even in BF3, now they just dump even more stuff into BF4, it's getting a bit crazy (maybe good, maybe bad).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> lol, well.. Metro/Lockers just got a whole lot different methinks. If anyone remembers the EOD bot spamming on Metro, now you can shoot while running people over.... Then you have your shields, which may be really interesting in the close quarters Metro/Lockers maps as well. In non-explosive servers they may be very useful for pushing through those bottleneck doorways.
> 
> Desert eagle looks boss, I hate to leave my trusty 1911 but I may have to entertain a switch here.
> 
> This game is turning into pure madness, to many gadgets maybe. They had enough trouble balancing the stuff even in BF3, now they just dump even more stuff into BF4, it's getting a bit crazy (maybe good, maybe bad).


Less guns, more netcode.
That's what it should be.


----------



## Krusher33

How many bullets should it take to blow up those bots anyways? I remember having to unload an entire clip to kill one.


----------



## 21276

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Less guns, more netcode.
> That's what it should be.


This. Games never used to have this many guns, and they were still amazing. CoD:UO had like 4 guns you could pick from at the start of a map and you would only get extra grenades, artillery, etc, when you got to a certain amount of kills during that round.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Operation Locker on Obliteration. Did a flank and got 10 kills. The next second:


Don't ever join this server: [METT] BF4 - Mixed Votemap
The admin is obviously dumb guess when an admin gets killed from behind because he was stupid enough to never check the minimap for dead marks of his team and/or check his back instead of just spraying LVG's at my team ,it'll result in a ban. Seems legit!!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Operation Locker on Obliteration. Did a flank and got 10 kills. The next second:
> 
> 
> Don't ever join this server: [METT] BF4 - Mixed Votemap
> The admin is obviously dumb.


Reminds me of BF3, jeeze, they still do this?

Sorry to be a downer, this is plain awful, no matter if some jerk off in power paid for their server, respect and equal rights is how things should be.

I will leave you my own experience of this, though i had it a lot in the past BF game.


Spoiler: Warning: related to this post only


----------



## partypoison25

The Armed Eod bots are a map pickup in the new maps, Cant use them on any other maps.


----------



## King PWNinater

You guys do realize the Wall-Es are map pick-ups right?


----------



## croy

Is it just me or the old BF3 battlelog is better. It's more lively like you're just facebooking.


----------



## partypoison25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King PWNinater*
> 
> You guys do realize the Wall-Es are map pick-ups right?


I just said that lol


----------



## battleaxe

Is anyone besides me experiencing full system crashes while using SLI?

I have no problems if only using one card. Two and it always eventually crashes.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Is anyone besides me experiencing full system crashes while using SLI?
> 
> I have no problems if only using one card. Two and it always eventually crashes.


no probs for me on my sli set up. using the latest beta drivers?

edit--i have noticed that the latest beta drivers don't overclock as well (at least for me). I got a couple crashes playing another game and had to tone down the OC a bit.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Is anyone besides me experiencing full system crashes while using SLI?
> 
> I have no problems if only using one card. Two and it always eventually crashes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> no probs for me on my sli set up. using the latest beta drivers?
> 
> edit--i have noticed that the latest beta drivers don't overclock as well (at least for me). I got a couple crashes playing another game and had to tone down the OC a bit.


make sure the drivers are all correctly installed and that you install it a few times with and without the sli bridge.
I have 0 problems with sli. Oc wise, it's identical too


----------



## theturbofd

Been playing the CTE a lot and I'm taking this as a placebo effect. People are talking about hit reg being SO much better and yet I'm still dying around corners and still dying in one shot by people with low pings like me.


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Is anyone besides me experiencing full system crashes while using SLI?
> 
> I have no problems if only using one card. Two and it always eventually crashes.


Yeah I get full system crashes quite regularly with Tri SLI, haven't run it on a single card yet but why should I. I find there's a particular server called games.on.net that I get the most crashes on, so I just try to avoid that server and I'm usually alright.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Yeah I get full system crashes quite regularly with Tri SLI, haven't run it on a single card yet but why should I. I find there's a particular server called games.on.net that I get the most crashes on, so I just try to avoid that server and I'm usually alright.


Not running SLI but I had this memory leak problem and at one point I was suspecting it to happend only on certain servers.. maybe it's related ! Maybe those weird mods they run (that stupid autobalance that prevents you to join a friend in the opposite team..







)


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Not running SLI but I had this memory leak problem and at one point I was suspecting it to happend only on certain servers.. maybe it's related ! Maybe those weird mods they run (that stupid autobalance that prevents you to join a friend in the opposite team..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yeah I just find that that server(s) after a few games or even just one I get a full display driver crash or just three black screens even though the PC is still running. I play on other servers as well and still get it occasionally but not nearly as often.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

SLI does not work in CTE it looks like.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Sli works in cte but you need to use nvidia inspector. Open the bf4 profile and add both bf4cte.exe and bf4cte _x86.exe to the bf4 profile.
If you're confused search for sli on the cte forums.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Spanks +rep


----------



## daguardian

We discussed that useless 'Skill" stat a few pages back and I would just like to add, I just joined a server , but went AFK, never joined the game, the round ended and I got -16 Skill -that just shows how useless this stat really is


----------



## 21276

A bit of a good news story. A buddy of mine was complaining about a bottleneck in his system over the weekend and said that BF4 was constantly running under 60 and even under 50 FPS all of the time. He has an i7 950, 12GB of RAM, and a GTX 770. Even with x58 being a bit dated, that rig should still hold it's own in BF4 without issue. The culprit, his heatsink must have popped off on one side as the processor was idling in the 90's and he'd never noticed. We cleaned out his case, reworked some cable management, and I convinced him to pick up a new heatsink (instead of the intel stock hs). He's now sitting in the 40's while playing BF4 and his FPS is 70+ on all ultra.

I played with him for a few rounds last night and he was like a pig in mud he was so happy. It was pretty funny, thought I'd share.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> We discussed that useless 'Skill" stat a few pages back and I would just like to add, I just joined a server , but went AFK, never joined the game, the round ended and I got -16 Skill -that just shows how useless this stat really is


Must have been based off of your points per minute and kills per minute then.


----------



## 98uk

Pucha... Wanted to play tonight, but motherboard replacement didn't fix the power issue and got to wait until Sunday evening to play


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> make sure the drivers are all correctly installed and that you install it a few times with and without the sli bridge.
> I have 0 problems with sli. Oc wise, it's identical too


Well. I tried reinstalling several times. Both in SLI and not. Same thing. Suck.

Yup. Just tried again. Complete shut down and reboot. This sucks. This is with the newest 335 drivers too.


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flatliner*
> 
> A bit of a good news story. A buddy of mine was complaining about a bottleneck in his system over the weekend and said that BF4 was constantly running under 60 and even under 50 FPS all of the time. He has an i7 950, 12GB of RAM, and a GTX 770. Even with x58 being a bit dated, that rig should still hold it's own in BF4 without issue. .


Yes, his 950 should definitely still hold it's own.

I'm still running a 750 @3.2, 8gb, and 2 gtx 770's (4gb versions) in sli and I'm getting a frame rate between 100~120 (depending on map) with everything on high, aapost medimum, &ssao.

**( I do know I'm bottle necked, but the cheapest route was to simply add a second 770 instead of replacing cpu/mobo/ram, which I wouldn't have done yet even if it were cost effective as I'm waiting for haswell-e and ddr4. )**


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Well. I tried reinstalling several times. Both in SLI and not. Same thing. Suck.
> 
> Yup. Just tried again. Complete shut down and reboot. This sucks. This is with the newest 335 drivers too.


try the new beta drivers, 337.5, i think.


----------



## keikei

Battlefield 4 CTE Tickrate Fixed Netcode?






Good vid and more importantly, very promising. May reinstall if this is implemented.


----------



## King PWNinater

Battlefield Premium video with Dragon's Teeth and Final Stand Gameplay.


----------



## 98uk

Before people ask, the hovering thing is the Lockheed Martin multiple kill vehicle

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBMU6l6GsdM


----------



## theturbofd

Man what is the point of playing CTE ? Half the time the other team is filled with 180+ ping players. I end up dying before they even turn the corner -_-. How are they suppose to collect data when the high ping players have such an advantage?


----------



## qcktthfm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Man what is the point of playing CTE ? Half the time the other team is filled with 180+ ping players. I end up dying before they even turn the corner -_-. How are they suppose to collect data when the high ping players have such an advantage?


I thought I can get my hope back ... sounds like this is just another marketing trick ..


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Man what is the point of playing CTE ? Half the time the other team is filled with 180+ ping players. I end up dying before they even turn the corner -_-. How are they suppose to collect data when the high ping players have such an advantage?


Yeah you have a point but I don't think it makes the whole test environment pointless. It's because the servers are all clustered in one part of the country unlike usual. In this case S Cal. Don't ask me why but thats the reason pings suck for many of us esp if on east cost, of course.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qcktthfm1*
> 
> I thought I can get my hope back ... sounds like this is just another marketing trick ..


??? Just because many people live thousands of miles away from the CTE server dosen't make it a marketing trick









I think CTE will bring good changes to BF4 much quicker than otherwise possible.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Man what is the point of playing CTE ? Half the time the other team is filled with 180+ ping players. I end up dying before they even turn the corner -_-. How are they suppose to collect data when the high ping players have such an advantage?


CTE is a testbed... i.e. where tests take place. Perhaps they were testing the affect of netcode by placing high ping players with low ping.

If you're concerned about a fair fight, then go play the normal version.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> CTE is a testbed... i.e. where tests take place. Perhaps they were testing the affect of netcode by placing high ping players with low ping.
> 
> *If you're concerned about a fair fight, then go play the normal version*.


Yea let me tell you how you get a fair fight in the normal version







Hence the reason they even have the CTE.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Yea let me tell you how you get a fair fight in the normal version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hence the reason they even have the CTE.


The CTE version *isn't* a fix... it's a test bed.

It's for testing... so no point moaning when it's not perfect.


----------



## croy

I hate it when people always complain on high ping players. They don't even know whats it like to play with a high ping. They're always complaining when they got killed. Why do they always blame the ping?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Ping makes a hell load of difference...


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Ping makes a hell load of difference...


Most of the time, people exaggerate the issue.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> I hate it when people always complain on high ping players. They don't even know whats it like to play with a high ping. They're always complaining when they got killed. Why do they always blame the ping?


When an enemy can round a corner and kill you before he turns the corner on your screen then there's a problem
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> The CTE version *isn't* a fix... it's a test bed.
> 
> It's for testing... so no point moaning when it's not perfect.


No one is complaining about the testing itself. The lack of servers forcing pings of 180+ to play with low pings is ridiculous and I doubt they're testing hit reg for that. You'd think they would want players to play in a more realistic scenario like joining a server with a good ping so they can get data on hit reg.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> When an enemy can round a corner and kill you before he turns the corner on your screen then there's a problem
> No one is complaining about the testing itself. The lack of servers forcing pings of 180+ to play with low pings is ridiculous and I doubt they're testing hit reg for that. You'd think they would want players to play in a more realistic scenario like joining a server with a good ping so they can get data on hit reg.


I wouldn't bother replying to people who have no idea how it is supposed to help the game








All they care about is how 'good'the game is, and what YouTuber praises it ...


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> When an enemy can round a corner and kill you before he turns the corner on your screen then there's a problem
> No one is complaining about the testing itself. The lack of servers forcing pings of 180+ to play with low pings is ridiculous and I doubt they're testing hit reg for that. You'd think they would want players to play in a more realistic scenario like joining a server with a good ping so they can get data on hit reg.


Was the same issue in BF3 though, DICE only care for popularity, it is competing vs COD so...


----------



## SkrooLoose

Marketing gimmick; not at all.

It hasn't been live for long and they're already pushed out 2 good patches.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qcktthfm1*
> 
> I thought I can get my hope back ... sounds like this is just another marketing trick ..


Naw, it's not really any type of gimmick. The CTE is just a test environment with a small number of servers. Nothing more and nothing less. I believe it's DICE LA who's working on the patches. Plus, the devs are actually active in the forums and they're in game playing. They really are trying to iron out this mess.

Sure, all this testing should have been done in the beginning and I wholeheartedly agree, but what's in the past is in the past.

DICE is even listening to the "high ping" player complaints in the cte forum. They're put up a poll to determine where else to locate more test servers.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> When an enemy can round a corner and kill you before he turns the corner on your screen then there's a problem
> No one is complaining about the testing itself. The lack of servers forcing pings of 180+ to play with low pings is ridiculous and I doubt they're testing hit reg for that. You'd think they would want players to play in a more realistic scenario like joining a server with a good ping so they can get data on hit reg.


We don't know what they're doing tbh. I just meant, there isn't a point complaining, it is how it is. The CTE isn't mean to replace the standard game, so if ping issues really bother you, you'll need to go back to standard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I wouldn't bother replying to people who have no idea how it is supposed to help the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All they care about is how 'good'the game is, and what YouTuber praises it ...


Shhhh







We're not all super hardcore gamers like you. Some of us have other things to do in life









But really, i'm honest about how it is. The game was a mess to begin with and nowadays is acceptable, but not brilliant (due to issues). The netcode isn't great and therefore no one should be playing it for the competitive aspect.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkrooLoose*
> 
> DICE is even listening to the "high ping" player complaints in the cte forum. They're put up a poll to determine where else to locate more test servers.


Link this please!

I am obviously gonna vote Chicago but it's also fairly centrally located...


----------



## iTzHughie

Wait, what happened here? Is this a bug? Not to blow my own horn but I feel my accuracy is above average, yet my stats show 4%? The low K/d was because of the learning curve, coming from other shooters & learning how to fly jets (which I've also become extremelyyyy good at)

My weird accuracy stat, and my top 6 weapons. Yet I'm only at 4% accuracy




So bug or...?


----------



## pc-illiterate

shots fired/shots hit = accuracy

1,177,350/57,180 = 20.6

user error...


----------



## the9quad

Vehicle shots count in the accuracy stat, which is probably why he's confused. Also a 2 kdr is good for infantry, in vehicles yeah not so much.


----------



## Krusher33

I hit my 200 pistol kills for that Phantom Trainee assignment last night.

Go to search for server with Air Superiority... 1 server for 4 players and only 1 guy in it. Ugh.

Joined a large conquest server, only spawned in jets: 7 Deaths, 0 Kills. Ugh.


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Link this please!
> 
> I am obviously gonna vote Chicago but it's also fairly centrally located...


It's on the front page of cte.battlelog

cte.battlelog.com/bf4

They have a blue news header "PLEASE HELP US DICTATE WHERE TO SETUP NEW SERVERS - VOTE IN THE POLL! " and the poll is a bit lower down on the right side of the page.

The link above won't properly work for many, though, because the person clicking the link would have to be signed in to cte.battlelog. If they're not then you just get the "Log In - Sign Up" page.

The voting options aren't city specific, though. They're global. Europe, N.A. west coast, N.A. east coast, South America, Aust., Asia, Africa.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Ok yeah it's on the right side middle…and "US East Coast" is better than west for me. Twice as many votes from east already too so the servers definitely shouldn't all be in LA.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I hit my 200 pistol kills for that Phantom Trainee assignment last night.
> 
> Go to search for server with Air Superiority... 1 server for 4 players and only 1 guy in it. Ugh.
> 
> Joined a large conquest server, only spawned in jets: 7 Deaths, 0 Kills. Ugh.


i fyou want to knock that out, hit me up the9quad and we can cheese it on an empty server.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Joined a large conquest server, only spawned in jets: 7 Deaths, 0 Kills. Ugh.


this is me in a jet or a chopper


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I hit my 200 pistol kills for that Phantom Trainee assignment last night.
> 
> Go to search for server with Air Superiority... 1 server for 4 players and only 1 guy in it. Ugh.
> 
> Joined a large conquest server, only spawned in jets: 7 Deaths, 0 Kills. Ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> i fyou want to knock that out, hit me up the9quad and we can cheese it on an empty server.
Click to expand...

Yeah I might hit you up on that because that was no fun for me. Especially when my team got pummeled and I was feeling like I should be down there on the ground instead.

Should be able to find me as Krusher33. I recently joined the OCN platoon. I won't be in a game for another 10 hours or so though.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> When an enemy can round a corner and kill you before he turns the corner on your screen then there's a problem
> No one is complaining about the testing itself. The lack of servers forcing pings of 180+ to play with low pings is ridiculous and I doubt they're testing hit reg for that. You'd think they would want players to play in a more realistic scenario like joining a server with a good ping so they can get data on hit reg.


It's just that an rcon layer server is thrown in for free with half the BF4 servers, and the ones that don't it's £2 a month if you can't host it yourself. The layer software is free, the high ping kicker plugin is also free. You'd wonder why so few with a server are using it if it's such a massive issue for the majority of players. I only have a couple on my favs list and they're set to 150.

I'm wondering what'll happen if they release an increased tick rate. Either way I'll be pissed. It takes more server resources to run at triple speed - either the server prices will go up with a new "Boosted" tickrate (already exists from some providers who offer the 60 and 120 tickrate CS:GO servers separately) or prices will stay the same and we were paying too much for the 10 tickrate.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Some don't run the ping kicker because they want their server full. Others don't know how. Others don't want people complaining cause they get kicked. Others don't want to seem politically incorrect as in hating on players from other countries. Probably a million other reasons.


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> Some don't run the ping kicker because they want their server full. Others don't know how. Others don't want people complaining cause they get kicked. Others don't want to seem politically incorrect as in hating on players from other countries. Probably a million other reasons.


These garbage server admins want donations to keep it running so naturally they are afraid of excluding that potential. Many clans are international as well.

Also, you really think server providers will pass on an opportunity to charge more?


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> It's just that an rcon layer server is thrown in for free with half the BF4 servers, and the ones that don't it's £2 a month if you can't host it yourself. The layer software is free, the high ping kicker plugin is also free. You'd wonder why so few with a server are using it if it's such a massive issue for the majority of players. I only have a couple on my favs list and they're set to 150.
> 
> I'm wondering what'll happen if they release an increased tick rate. Either way I'll be pissed. It takes more server resources to run at triple speed - either the server prices will go up with a new "Boosted" tickrate (already exists from some providers who offer the 60 and 120 tickrate CS:GO servers separately) or prices will stay the same and we were paying too much for the 10 tickrate.


Per Dice dev, the tickrate will never be that high. I think the most they can increase it to is 30.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> These garbage server admins want donations to keep it running so naturally they are afraid of excluding that potential. Many clans are international as well.
> 
> Also, you really think server providers will pass on an opportunity to charge more?


That's the reality on OCN, Clans that I've known since BF2 and before and have successfully maintained their communities through every version actually don't have a clue and wouldn't know how to run a high ping kicker even if they wanted to. And a couple of players who've played BF for 50 hours with no experience of running a server at all will know better than all of them.


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> That's the reality on OCN, Clans that I've known since BF2 and before and have successfully maintained their communities through every version actually don't have a clue and wouldn't know how to run a high ping kicker even if they wanted to. And a couple of players who've played BF for 50 hours with no experience of running a server at all will know better than all of them.


They don't use the kick feature because it would cause exclusion of members. That's it. If it's really more complicated than that, please educate us all. Plenty of Euro servers use the feature. Seems to be very few NA servers that do though. And I don't know what the number of hours played has to do with anything because if you have no experience running a server, you have no experience, period.


----------



## Alwinp

So I upgraded to 8GB ram and all the issue's are gone.

Sometime it drops for a split second but it happens really rarely. Probably due to unstable OS and perhaps my HDD wich might have some issue's loading the texture or something. It doesn't kill my gameplay like it did before so all is good.

On low graphics I have, obviously, the best smooth fps I can get. I can run it on medium without any trouble aswell so far. Even High runs verry smooth although I drop down to 40 fps sometimes, but even so it still feels really smooth.

I only tested Operation Locker at 64 server with ~40 player capacity so i'm not sure how my GPU will perform on bigger maps with more players.
I'd probably have to lower it down to medium, but thats what I expected from this GPU anyway.

Now to add an SSD to get rid of these insane load times. Then i'll probably upgrade my GPU in the summer, but thats not a priority.

Its funny how alot of people trash on this game.

I played BF 2142 and the gameplay feels verry familiar with BF4. I like this alot. People seem to bash on op guns and stuff. I end up in the top 5 of my team nearly all the time and i'm rank 23. I get killed in alot of lame ways, but thats what this game is about. It offers alot of variance in how you can deal with situations.

I don't really see the problem. Maybe because I bought this game after all the patches and updates that came before it. Needless to say this game is great as it is. People probably focus on kills and K/D to much. I guess thats their problem, i'm raking in point just dropping med bags and have healing do the work. Even so my K/D is above 1.0 and its increasing now that I got rid of the fps issue's.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> They don't use the kick feature because it would cause exclusion of members. That's it. If it's really more complicated than that, please educate us all. Plenty of Euro servers use the feature. Seems to be very few NA servers that do though. And I don't know what the number of hours played has to do with anything because if you have no experience running a server, you have no experience, period.


I don't mind dragging out what will become a last word contest a step further, it's the done thing here. I didn't put forward a reason for not using a high ping kicker at all, only discount "don't know how to" as a real reason. I already know why ours and practically every other server I play on isn't.

You know as well as I the "50 hours" was just for added effect, the same as your "garbage server admins" only caring about nothing except donations. Are you suggesting I shouldn't "play to the crowd" the way you have?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I hit my 200 pistol kills for that Phantom Trainee assignment last night.
> 
> Go to search for server with Air Superiority... 1 server for 4 players and only 1 guy in it. Ugh.
> 
> Joined a large conquest server, only spawned in jets: 7 Deaths, 0 Kills. Ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> i fyou want to knock that out, hit me up the9quad and we can cheese it on an empty server.
Click to expand...

Sorry I didn't get on tonight. Got roped into watching OCN's live stream. Won Watch Dog.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwinp*
> 
> So I upgraded to 8GB ram and all the issue's are gone.
> 
> Sometime it drops for a split second but it happens really rarely. Probably due to unstable OS and perhaps my HDD wich might have some issue's loading the texture or something. It doesn't kill my gameplay like it did before so all is good.
> 
> On low graphics I have, obviously, the best smooth fps I can get. I can run it on medium without any trouble aswell so far. Even High runs verry smooth although I drop down to 40 fps sometimes, but even so it still feels really smooth.
> 
> I only tested Operation Locker at 64 server with ~40 player capacity so i'm not sure how my GPU will perform on bigger maps with more players.
> I'd probably have to lower it down to medium, but thats what I expected from this GPU anyway.
> 
> Now to add an SSD to get rid of these insane load times. Then i'll probably upgrade my GPU in the summer, but thats not a priority.
> 
> Its funny how alot of people trash on this game.
> 
> I played BF 2142 and the gameplay feels verry familiar with BF4. I like this alot. People seem to bash on op guns and stuff. I end up in the top 5 of my team nearly all the time and i'm rank 23. I get killed in alot of lame ways, but thats what this game is about. It offers alot of variance in how you can deal with situations.
> 
> I don't really see the problem. Maybe because I bought this game after all the patches and updates that came before it. Needless to say this game is great as it is. People probably focus on kills and K/D to much. I guess thats their problem, i'm raking in point just dropping med bags and have healing do the work. Even so my K/D is above 1.0 and its increasing now that I got rid of the fps issue's.


told you it was ram related!
As for your comment on bf2142...they're similar, but in terms of raw gameplay and actual fps features, 2142 destroys bf4, in almost all aspects.
Note my comment I made before, less guns, more netcode -that's a prime example of it


----------



## Alwinp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> told you it was ram related!
> As for your comment on bf2142...they're similar, but in terms of raw gameplay and actual fps features, 2142 destroys bf4, in almost all aspects.
> Note my comment I made before, less guns, more netcode -that's a prime example of it


I read about the netcode thing, I guess i'm fortunate to have servers with ping limits which makes the gameplay much smoother.

I remember the huge lag that would happen every time one of the titan ships got invaded in BF 2142. It was a lot harder to actually make a kill unless you had explosives. But even then nobody really complained about it.

I have a feeling this game is flooded with boys coming from the console community.
This game has problems, you can't deny that, but most of the complaints are just silly rage quit rants.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwinp*
> 
> I read about the netcode thing, I guess i'm fortunate to have servers with ping limits which makes the gameplay much smoother.
> 
> I remember the huge lag that would happen every time one of the titan ships got invaded in BF 2142. It was a lot harder to actually make a kill unless you had explosives. But even then nobody really complained about it.
> 
> I have a feeling this game is flooded with boys coming from the console community.
> This game has problems, you can't deny that, but most of the complaints are just silly rage quit rants.


can't quite stress how wrong you are lol.
First of all, titan lag occurred due to ea having crap servers. They've always had bad servers in the past and when you got people (15+ jumping on a titan and then 10+ defending, that's how you got lag)

As for you running smoothly...You seriously can't say that seriously? Just a few weeks ago you were stuttering and weren't able to play the game. Despite that being due to your system you've had problems with this game, despite that honestly being lower pc specs than recommended.

Now for your console comment, that's the exact OPPOSITE of what the case is. Console gamers (I'm still one) are more casual players, whereas the pc players notice more problems. A console player that goes to pc will rip their hairs out, due to pc related things, but NOT game related things
Ie. They won't notice netcode problems, but will notice stuttering and lag, due to CPU and GPU spikes.
From experience, PC players are more cautious about the game. They notice more wrong elements than console players will do. THIS IS A GENERALISATION. But often you'll find that.
Simply due to pc players being exposed to tools that allows them to benchmark their game.
This game has improved drastically since release, but right now is how the game should have been released, not 75% broken.
And yet that's not even getting into the core elements of a fps game....


----------



## nepas

Titan lag was caused by people moving the titans.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> Titan lag was caused by people moving the titans.


Not when they weren't moving and you "podded up" to them.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwinp*
> 
> I have a feeling this game is flooded with boys coming from the console community.


what? why would you think that? is that what you did? or do you think the complaints in here are from the console crowd? because this is the pc bf4 thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwinp*
> 
> This game has problems, you can't deny that, but most of the complaints are just silly rage quit rants.


this could not be more wrong.

i think a lot of the problem with people not noticing how badly the game is still broken are people that a)just started playing on pc, b)havent played other fps games before, or c)both.
i started the fps journey with red faction. i miss the awesome and simplistic destruction of any part of the environment, not just some scripted events or certain buildings in certain areas. i had half-life but didnt play it anywhere near as much.


----------



## grunion

Anyone else seeing insanely high ping on all the cte servers?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Anyone else seeing insanely high ping on all the cte servers?


Could be for testing purposes?


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Anyone else seeing insanely high ping on all the cte servers?


I was playing on the US servers and ping seemed normal.


----------



## Alwinp

[qoute[what? why would you think that? is that what you did? or do you think the complaints in here are from the console crowd? because this is the pc bf4 thread.[/quote]

I played CS 1.6, CS:S, BF 1943, BF2142, Cod4, Cod MW3 on a daily basis. I'm a PC gamer since I turned 8.

My comment about the console gamer thing is related to general complains, not just on this thread.
Every game I go into has people blaming the broken game, yet they still seem to play it.
Quote:


> i think a lot of the problem with people not noticing how badly the game is still broken are people that a)just started playing on pc, b)havent played other fps games before, or c)both.
> i started the fps journey with red faction. i miss the awesome and simplistic destruction of any part of the environment, not just some scripted events or certain buildings in certain areas. i had half-life but didnt play it anywhere near as much.


People just tend to blame the netcode for everything when I go online and play a match, I guess thats what I meant to say.

Maybe I have yet to find out about the game breaking netcode problems, but if you count the kills behind walls as one than you haven't played FPS long enough yet because these things happen in every FPS I played online so far. Server I play with solve that problem by adding a ping limit.


----------



## the9quad

I played CS 1.6, CS:S, *BF 1943,* BF2142, Cod4, Cod MW3 on a daily basis. I'm a PC gamer since I turned 8.

BF1943 IS CONSOLE ONLY, 1942 IS PC Im sure you just mistyped though


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I played CS 1.6, CS:S, *BF 1943,* BF2142, Cod4, Cod MW3 on a daily basis. I'm a PC gamer since I turned 8.
> 
> BF1943 IS CONSOLE ONLY, 1942 IS PC Im sure you just mistyped though


1943, was one of the best bfs I've ever played on the Xbox. So simple yet so good in every aspect


----------



## daguardian

Bf and console just sounds bad, makes me shudder...

They actually said it was coming to PC, then reneged, so disappoint


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Bf and console just sounds bad, makes me shudder...
> 
> They actually said it was coming to PC, then reneged, so disappoint


Any online fps and consoles make me shudder. Kids grew up with those controllers and are really good with them. Me, I am too used to mouse and keyboard, and using a controller for a fps isn't ever going to click for me. Still play fps on the ps4 once in awhile, it is fun from the couch even though I get slaughtered.


----------



## bluedevil

Just so I am not going crazy, would I really benefit from having a i7 in BF4? My gut is telling me its very minimal.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Just so I am not going crazy, would I really benefit from having a i7 in BF4? My gut is telling me its very minimal.


i played around with in game downsampling and stuff. almost everything on ultra 150% res and i'm bottlenecked. it doesnt help i force x16csaa and every quality setting in nvidia control panel. 90-95% cpu usage and both gpu's usually stays between 70-80% usage.
this is cte though. i dont know about retail.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> i played around with in game downsampling and stuff. almost everything on ultra 150% res and i'm bottlenecked. it doesnt help i force x16csaa and every quality setting in nvidia control panel. 90-95% cpu usage and both gpu's usually stays between 70-80% usage.
> this is cte though. i dont know about retail.


Yeah I am about 70-80% usage as well...







....Just after 2 min it starts getting jittery....


----------



## pc-illiterate

i dont get jitters that i can see. my refresh on my monitor is 74hz and i stay above that from what i can see. i also only see 1892MB max memory usage. i'll be playing around with settings later and see if i can get cpu usage lower and gpu usage higher. might go back to my 4.8ghz overclock as well. i hope the extra 300mhz will bring some relief.
i can say on retail i used 125% res with everything on ultra and was always above 90fps. no idea on cpu usage though.


----------



## bluedevil

Now in the 90s, now that I fixed the core parking.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Well now that I have SLI I am considering going 3770K for HT-sure won't hurt- but only if I can find one that can do 4.5+ at reasonable volts like my 3570K can.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Well now that I have SLI I am considering going 3770K for HT-sure won't hurt- but only if I can find one that can do 4.5+ at reasonable volts like my 3570K can.


Any reason besides gaming? If not then the 3570k is better than the 3770k for just gaming


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Well now that I have SLI I am considering going 3770K for HT-sure won't hurt- but only if I can find one that can do 4.5+ at reasonable volts like my 3570K can.


Good Idea but wouldn't it be wiser to wait for the Devil Canyon's see if their performance are worth it ?

Because when you think about it that performance improvement won't be very significant.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Just so I am not going crazy, would I really benefit from having a i7 in BF4? My gut is telling me its very minimal.


II have a lot of info about HT in my sig...


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Any online fps and consoles make me shudder. Kids grew up with those controllers and are really good with them. Me, I am too used to mouse and keyboard, and using a controller for a fps isn't ever going to click for me. Still play fps on the ps4 once in awhile, it is fun from the couch even though I get slaughtered.


Socom 1-3 (for PS2) was the best skillbased MP (up to 32 players) shooter on any console, it was literally the CS of consoles, it had recoil, no aim assist and all that.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Socom 1-3 (for PS2) was the best skillbased MP (up to 32 players) shooter on any console, it was literally the CS of consoles, it had recoil, no aim assist and all that.


....and spawns that were close enough to saturate the enemy team with a nade barrage at the outset of a match....still a really good game but I actually spent most of my time trying to A+ the Campaign on the highest difficulty. Talk about a challenge and an unforgiving one...no in mission saves.


----------



## Krusher33

You know I wonder if they do that core unparking when they do reviews on chips?

Anyhow I managed to find a good server for air superiority last night. My K/D results:

0/12
0/30
1/25
5/30
0/26
Though my team only lost 1 match. I just kept capturing the pts to earn pts to unlock the jets stuff. But at the same time I was trying to learn to fly and kill and evade.

But it was frustrating. I felt like those with 20mm were killing me in just few hits. No matter if I'm on 20, 25, or 30... it seems to take me 100 hits to kill. I'd be chasing someone down, hitting him, I'd see the hit markers and the pts for the hits. "almost there, almost there" says I... and then someone comes behind me and hits me a few times and I'm dead.

And missles... I have such a hard time getting a lock because they're evading me that I gave up trying missles because all that time I could be laying down with bullets instead.

The kills I got... where just peeps that were noob to the extreme. Like they don't use pitch at all.


----------



## bluedevil

Did a match after I unparked the core via a registry edit. FPS stayed in the 90s @ 1440p.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Not when they weren't moving and you "podded up" to them.


]There was little/no issues at 32 man though, which has been another staple BF feature, especially since BF3. Even in this one the maps that lag'd/banded under certain conditions it only started above 40 players and got progressively worse up to 66.

They should of cut the servers to 40 and 20 man, they'd probably of been able to remove some of the compensation which I thought was there more to hide the laggy servers than allow ultra high ping players into the game. But then everyone would "forget" that 64 man BF has always to some extent been laggy POS and demand it back.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Socom 1-3 (for PS2) was the best skillbased MP (up to 32 players) shooter on any console, it was literally the CS of consoles, it had recoil, no aim assist and all that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> ....and spawns that were close enough to saturate the enemy team with a nade barrage at the outset of a match....still a really good game but I actually spent most of my time trying to A+ the Campaign on the highest difficulty. Talk about a challenge and an unforgiving one...no in mission saves.


I remember playing SOCOM(on hard setting) on PS2 with mic commands to AI, was pretty sweet for its time, fond memories.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> I remember playing SOCOM(on hard setting) on PS2 with mic commands to AI, was pretty sweet for its time, fond memories.


Indeed









I miss tactical thinking games....even with the tons of flaws most had. The market is lacking that right now at least for single player experience.
Everything has pretty much been neutered.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss tactical thinking games....even with the tons of flaws most had. The market is lacking that right now at least for single player experience.
> Everything has pretty much been neutered.


im thinking its because so many people want everything right now, so many people have a very short attention span, and so many people refuse to think. i dont think there is a problem with hey look ! a squirrel!.


----------



## Alwinp

Rainbow six was verry tactical aswell.


----------



## daviejams

Hello guys

How do you find out your frames per second with the mantle driver ? Fraps does not work with it


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daviejams*
> 
> Hello guys
> 
> How do you find out your frames per second with the mantle driver ? Fraps does not work with it


renderer.drawfps 1 in command console (~)


----------



## Krusher33

In the jets, I still don't get why it seems like peeps are killing me with 20mm within seconds but when I try to kill someone... it takes forever.


----------



## daviejams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> renderer.drawfps 1 in command console (~)


Cheers pal

It does look a bit smoother than dx11 but never been sure


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> In the jets, I still don't get why it seems like peeps are killing me with 20mm within seconds but when I try to kill someone... it takes forever.


I always aim above the nose of the jet im following... then if they get away from you, you still get a good burst down the body which kills them.

Aim for the middle of the body or tail and usually you don't get enough hits.


----------



## Krusher33

I'm usually chasing them down though?

I'm to the point where if someone is on me, I just nose dive for a suicide rather than letting them having that easy kill. I'm so sick of it.


----------



## prescotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm usually chasing them down though?
> 
> I'm to the point where if someone is on me, *I just nose dive for a suicide rather than letting them having that easy kill*. I'm so sick of it.


Why do you even take the jet if you cant handle it, better of the let someone pilot it who knows what they are doing.
You are actually ''limiting the effectiveness' of your' team by taking the jet knowing somebody else is a way better pilot.
(I mean it has to if you describe how you fly lol)

Getting killed easy just means you ''gave them a easy shot''

You should allways know where enemy jet/chopper position are and fly accordingly to that.
So you dont expose your back to them giving them the opportunity to take you down in 2-3secs.

It all comes down to learning the ''bullet travel time'' of the jet rounds. Once you know how to pre-aim you take down jets like its nothing.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm usually chasing them down though?
> 
> I'm to the point where if someone is on me, *I just nose dive for a suicide rather than letting them having that easy kill*. I'm so sick of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you even take the jet if you cant handle it, better of the let someone pilot it who knows what they are doing.
> You are actually ''limiting the effectiveness' of your' team by taking the jet knowing somebody else is a way better pilot.
> (I mean it has to if you describe how you fly lol)
> 
> Getting killed easy just means you ''gave them a easy shot''
> 
> You should allways know where enemy jet/chopper position are and fly accordingly to that.
> So you dont expose your back to them giving them the opportunity to take you down in 2-3secs.
> 
> It all comes down to learning the ''bullet travel time'' of the jet rounds. Once you know how to pre-aim you take down jets like its nothing.
Click to expand...

Air superiority for one thing.

Just trying to complete several assignments.

I'm just frustrated because it really does seems like others are killing me within a few shots. Like I see my screen go red just a couple of times and then I'm dead. Yet for me I see hit markers and pts gained, but it taking me 100 hits to kill them. This is in a server where no missiles allowed.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss tactical thinking games....even with the tons of flaws most had. The market is lacking that right now at least for single player experience.
> Everything has pretty much been neutered.


yeah neutered is the perfect way to describe todays' single player games, I love the graphics, but the gameplay gets so dull..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> im thinking its because so many people want everything right now, so many people have a very short attention span, and so many people refuse to think. i dont think there is a problem with hey look ! a squirrel!.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Air superiority for one thing.
> 
> Just trying to complete several assignments.
> 
> I'm just frustrated because it really does seems like others are killing me within a few shots. Like I see my screen go red just a couple of times and then I'm dead. Yet for me I see hit markers and pts gained, but it taking me 100 hits to kill them. This is in a server where no missiles allowed.


Yeah , I don't think he realised you were referring to AS, but nevertheless good advice.

Its all about leading your shots in the jet, let them fly into your bullet stream, and actually AS is the best place to practice this, once you get it right - and it may take a few rounds /hours, you will be taking em down like a pro


----------



## Krusher33

Has to be my favorite Bonus Round vid in awhile


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwinp*
> 
> Rainbow six was verry tactical aswell.


Talk about challenging....in my mind Raven Shield slightly AI modded is a benchmark that has yet to be overtaken.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Has to be my favorite Bonus Round vid in awhile


pahahahahahaha

This is the type of things I go through in BF4 - and that's why i'm always shocked to hear people saying this game is perfect and "if you don't like it don't play it" type attitude.


----------



## Krusher33

I've yet to experience those types of bugs in BF4 even though I have 300+ hrs put in. I did have it happen to me in Elder Scrolls Online though. I was running towards an enemy and suddenly it was like I stepped through a portal and ended up on a different part of the map.


----------



## daguardian

Same, I have 200 hours in BF4 and never saw any of that type of thing happen - lucky me I guess...


----------



## Krusher33

Not saying you're nuts DB. I've watched a lot of youtubers and live streams and have seen them from time to time. But there are some people who don't get the bugs. I find it very weird that some do, some don't. You'd think these things would be a global occurrence.

But just because I haven't yet, doesn't mean I never will. I never experienced rubber banding until Naval Strike came out.


----------



## the9quad

Here are some BF4 results really quick playtime, I was hungry-specs in sig:

*Catalyst 14.4 WHQL*

64 Player Caspian Sea (I find this the most demanding)
1440p *TRUE* Ultra-100% Resolution Scale-90 FOV-4xMSAA-High Post AA
API-Mantle
Frame Pacing Off in CCC and In-Game


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







64 Player Caspian Sea
1440p *TRUE* Ultra-100% Resolution Scale-90 FOV-4xMSAA-High Post AA
API-Mantle
Frame Pacing Method 2-default-highest (serious performance hit)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Links to benchmarking tools, if you want to know your real BF4 performance, you might as well use the proper tools.
FLA CALCULATOR
BF4 Frame Time Analayzer BF4FTA


----------



## pc-illiterate

thanks for the fta quad. i hated googling and following dead links.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> thanks for the fta quad. i hated googling and following dead links.


No problem at all man glad I could help.


----------



## Krusher33

Is that tri-290X? Comprehension fail.


----------



## netdevil

At 1080p high, This is what I am getting,

Avg: 93.220 - Min: 22 - Max: 158

I get some dips really bad sometimes, am I bottlenecked somewhere or bf4 still has some graphic optimization issues?


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netdevil*
> 
> At 1080p high, This is what I am getting,
> 
> Avg: 93.220 - Min: 22 - Max: 158
> 
> I get some dips really bad sometimes, am I bottlenecked somewhere or bf4 still has some graphic optimization issues?


Hard to believe with your PC.. how much ram you have ?

Are you overclocked ?


----------



## netdevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Hard to believe with your PC.. how much ram you have ?
> 
> Are you overclocked ?


16gb 2133mhz all stock now. Cpu utilization around 70%.

I am considering pushing my oc if that is the problem.

Thanks for helping


----------



## Forceman

I swear I think the physics of the game changes with higher refresh rates. I was having pretty average rounds and decided to check my video settings and discovered that for some reason they had defaulted back to 60 Hz. Switched back to 96Hz and bang, suddenly I'm running amok again. It's really a night and day difference. It just seems to be so much easier to hit people at 96Hz, and not just because you can aim quicker, but it almost feels like the hitboxes are bigger or something.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netdevil*
> 
> 16gb 2133mhz all stock now. Cpu utilization around 70%.
> 
> I am considering pushing my oc if that is the problem.
> 
> Thanks for helping


The thing though, when does the fps drops is it only once in a while, like say, the shangai skycraper falls.. ? If so that's perfectly normal, physics aren't optimized in this game, or we could simply say that their scripts are heavy, but the visual result is there









I've noticed sometimes my overclock isn't "optimized" maybe try to bump voltage a little bit..not 100% sure about this one so just be careful with your temps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I swear I think the physics of the game changes with higher refresh rates. I was having pretty average rounds and decided to check my video settings and discovered that for some reason they had defaulted back to 60 Hz. Switched back to 96Hz and bang, suddenly I'm running amok again. It's really a night and day difference. It just seems to be so much easier to hit people at 96Hz, and not just because you can aim quicker, but it almost feels like the hitboxes are bigger or something.


.

Interesting.. me needs a 120Hz screen, this is pretty much my next bottleneck when I get my Inno3d 770 delivered







, oh well and the CPU sort of, but this isn't an issue just yet !


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Per Dice dev, the tickrate will never be that high. I think the most they can
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> The thing though, when does the fps drops is it only once in a while, like say, the shangai skycraper falls.. ? If so that's perfectly normal, physics aren't optimized in this game, or we could simply say that their scripts are heavy, but the visual result is there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My FPS on this map is usually down (30-40) until the skyscraper has fallen, then they're normal again (60+), does this happen to you guys too?
Click to expand...


----------



## saywhuut

Can anyone shed some light on what exactly is behind the directx crashes when oc the gpu? Is it a voltage issue? I’ve got my gtx 760 at core + 120 and mem + 500, I can go higher in other applications, but any bump causes a consistent directx crash in BF4. Is there any getting around this for BF4?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I swear I think the physics of the game changes with higher refresh rates. I was having pretty average rounds and decided to check my video settings and discovered that for some reason they had defaulted back to 60 Hz. Switched back to 96Hz and bang, suddenly I'm running amok again. It's really a night and day difference. It just seems to be so much easier to hit people at 96Hz, and not just because you can aim quicker, but it almost feels like the hitboxes are bigger or something.


Interesting. I may try this at 96 even though I can't quite push that FPS all the time. However this statement also goes to show the subjective nature of the benefits of higher Hz&#8230;you did not notice the difference in "smoothness" or whatever and realize it was back at 60 simply by playing.

Some people claim a night and day difference&#8230;some can't tell a difference at all.


----------



## netdevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> The thing though, when does the fps drops is it only once in a while, like say, the shangai skycraper falls.. ? If so that's perfectly normal, physics aren't optimized in this game, or we could simply say that their scripts are heavy, but the visual result is there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed sometimes my overclock isn't "optimized" maybe try to bump voltage a little bit..not 100% sure about this one so just be careful with your temps.
> .
> 
> Interesting.. me needs a 120Hz screen, this is pretty much my next bottleneck when I get my Inno3d 770 delivered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , oh well and the CPU sort of, but this isn't an issue just yet !


The fps dips randomly anytime other than the skyscraper fall of course.


----------



## StrongForce

Try to use the drwa graph thing and show us some screens maybe that will help.

Don't really know what else to think of, I have the random fps drops too but with my card, sounds normal, I should receive my 770 this week so I can give you an update on that.

Also Can't remember but the high settings does have MSAA or no ? maybe x2 ? if so remove and see if it helps.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I swear I think the physics of the game changes with higher refresh rates. I was having pretty average rounds and decided to check my video settings and discovered that for some reason they had defaulted back to 60 Hz. Switched back to 96Hz and bang, suddenly I'm running amok again. It's really a night and day difference. It just seems to be so much easier to hit people at 96Hz, and not just because you can aim quicker, but it almost feels like the hitboxes are bigger or something.


That's how it feels when I play on a 30 ping or less server vs 60+ The game plays so differently, bullets hit more, you can survive a bit better, might even be a bit smoother in game too. Makes a huge difference to my score and gameplay at least. Seems like most of the time if someone is doing extraordinarily good they either have really low ping or really high ping. If they are 150+ they will be really hard to hit as infantry, hitboxes get really screwed up, or if they are running at really low pings they get first come first shoot benefits....

Anyone else notice the huge kill lag when you kill with a shotgun + buckshot? maybe its only when I have higher ping, but maybe not. Sometimes you kill them its like they get another 2/10 of a second before their death animation plays. It's not quite long enough to put another shot into them from the 870, but its close... Makes you wonder if they are actually going to die or not.


----------



## pc-illiterate

seeing people wallhack/esp in the cte is hilarious. saw a teammate die. guy runs up to the window looks right to me, shoots me dead. kill cam i see the guy go up the stairs and kill my squadmate then another teammate. he ran from 1 to another to another to...
yeah, the entire game is garbage 90% of the time. cheaters whenever theyre blatant plus the bugs n glitches plus the 'netcode'. will probably uninstall the cte next.


----------



## jdstock76

Well the 2 770's arrived today. The first couple of benchmarks show zero improvement over the 660ti's. Will keep pursuing GPU excellence tonight. Dinner first.


----------



## jdstock76

When I first started I rarely saw net code gremlins but now after almost 300 hours I do notice them. Yes it's annoying but only 5% of the time. Won't keep me from playing but it does give the misses anxiety hearing me rage. Hahaha


----------



## Thoth420

Has DICE mentioned when the CTE changes may trickle down to the release version? Namely tickrate, seperate ADS sens etc. basically the big ones.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Has DICE mentioned when the CTE changes may trickle down to the release version? Namely tickrate, seperate ADS sens etc. basically the big ones.


You mean rush it? Let them get it right. It hasn't been long enough to get anxious yet.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> You mean rush it? Let them get it right. It hasn't been long enough to get anxious yet.


rushing it is exactly why its the mess it is.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

So it has been about 2 weeks since I've last played.
Went on yesterday - came off after 2 games.
Lag here lag there lag everywhere.

People on chat were raging over the lag that was present in the servers (I quit a few servers and it was the case in each chat server box).
I would love to play the game, but when you have universal server lag, what are you supposed to do?
It's a joke now.


----------



## daguardian

Played 4 hours yesterday, no lag here.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> So it has been about 2 weeks since I've last played.
> Went on yesterday - came off after 2 games.
> Lag here lag there lag everywhere.
> 
> People on chat were raging over the lag that was present in the servers (I quit a few servers and it was the case in each chat server box).
> I would love to play the game, but when you have universal server lag, what are you supposed to do?
> It's a joke now.


There isn't a huge amount of lag caused by DICE themselves. It tends to be caused by overloaded shared boxes, or as you mentioned... if it occurs across a number of servers, it's likely that a GSP is under a DDOS attack. I know a few months back I came across the same scenario on my clan's server where the game was laggy and everyone had a stupid ping and that was the reason.

My mate was playing online last night on a German server and there was no lag, so probably a UK based GSP under attack.


----------



## The-racer

Played 3 hours last night , no lag whatsoever...


----------



## 98uk

Or, to add another thing into the mix, internet backbone and routing issues can cause lag and bad pings. I know recently there were problems in South East Europe as Level3 had a backbone node issue that was causing lost packets. Could perhaps be a backbone issue upstream of the server...

In the end, so many variables. As others said, it didn't seem to be a game wide lag issue.


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

If you're looking for a tactical battlefield 4 server, search for =7cav= and they have two servers that are usually popular most of the time.


----------



## croy

I have a question. How do you increase your SPM? When I checked my reports, i always get a 1000-2000SPM consistent on the rounds i played. But on my stats it's only showing 700SPM and its been like that forever.


----------



## MCarlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> I have a question. How do you increase your SPM? When I checked my reports, i always get a 1000-2000SPM consistent on the rounds i played. But on my stats it's only showing 700SPM and its been like that forever.


use xp boosts,and play good







.srsly,play infantry maps with medic







MY SPM


----------



## Krusher33

I didn't have much lag on the games I played except on 1 of the servers. And that was weird because it just got worst and worst and worst till it finally grinded to a halt and then it crashed.


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCarlo*
> 
> use xp boosts,and play good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .srsly,play infantry maps with medic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY SPM


Well yeah like i said when i check my reports my rounds were always 1000-2000SPM. I just don't get it why my spm stats only showing 700 and its even getting worse. lol. Battle Report

edit: Btw i don't like using xp boosts cause i don't wanna rank up fast.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> Well yeah like i said when i check my reports my rounds were always 1000-2000SPM. I just don't get it why my spm stats only showing 700 and its even getting worse. lol. Battle Report
> 
> edit: Btw i don't like using xp boosts cause i don't wanna rank up fast.


I used them just to get to level 50 so I could play and earn locked achievements.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Then I guess I notice lag or netcode issues more than others then


----------



## daguardian

You were referring to lag, not "the netcode".

You can't assume that others don't get it cause they are not able to to discern it


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> You mean rush it? Let them get it right. It hasn't been long enough to get anxious yet.


I never meant it like that and aside that we should have gotten a working fully tested game on release anyways. Just curious is all alot of the stuff they are working on seems like it would fix the game for me. I just don't have the time to play often enough to waste a CTE spot so I won't bother opting in.


----------



## amd655

Depends a lot on where the servers are hosted, i think Gameservers are the best?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> You were referring to lag, not "the netcode".
> 
> You can't assume that others don't get it cause they are not able to to discern it


Yeah I didn't want to mention the netcode - as I'm sure you're all sick of me repeating a known problem


----------



## Krusher33

Oh I had a couple of netcode moments. It just wasn't crazy laggy except that one server.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I didn't have much lag on the games I played except on 1 of the servers. And that was weird because it just got worst and worst and worst till it finally grinded to a halt and then it crashed.


Happened to me yesterday too, just 1 server though. It started with massive rubber banding, then the game finally crashed, and the server went dead. I don't know if I've seen one do that yet before this, but I've heard about it.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah the one I'm referring to was some clan's server. Started off with just a little bit of lag. Then it became worst and more obvious. Then there were rubberbanding. And then you see everyone running in place and then it crashes. All over a good minute or 2.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Anyone had this on BL before?



Can't see any servers that my friends are on.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Anyone had this on BL before?
> 
> 
> 
> Can't see any servers that my friends are on.


User error.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> User error.


Stupid.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Stupid.


It's a running joke - take it easy...bloody hell


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> It's a running joke - take it easy...bloody hell


I am taking it easy. Very mellow actually.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Anyone had this on BL before?
> 
> 
> 
> Can't see any servers that my friends are on.


Mine just started doing the same, except if I hover on the dots I can see the server name and FFox shows the link bottom left corner.


----------



## moocowman

Of course that joke has to be on the first page I read after a long absence from this thread/forum. xD


----------



## HighwayStar

Anyone know a place to get BF4 Premium on a discount/sale ? I just really started playing it and it's pretty good I'd like more maps.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Anyone know a place to get BF4 Premium on a discount/sale ? I just really started playing it and it's pretty good I'd like more maps.


http://www.cjs-cdkeys.com/products/Battlefield-4-Premium-CD-Key-for-Origin.html

Unsure of your location so.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> http://www.cjs-cdkeys.com/products/Battlefield-4-Premium-CD-Key-for-Origin.html
> 
> Unsure of your location so.


umm, no

http://www.kinguin.us/category/3135/battlefield-4-premium-dlc-ea-origin-key/


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> umm, no
> 
> http://www.kinguin.us/category/3135/battlefield-4-premium-dlc-ea-origin-key/


?

CJS is legit if you wanted to know, bought around 5 games from them no problems, even the entire BF3/DLC.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Anyone know a place to get BF4 Premium on a discount/sale ? I just really started playing it and it's pretty good I'd like more maps.


Premium doesn't go on deep discount very often, but I expect some Summer sales will be rolling in any time now and we might see another good deal on it very soon. You could monitor this page as well, cheapshark


----------



## pc-illiterate

so is kinguin. i have bought from them a number of times and so have others i know. in fact, its where i got my bf4 and premium. $80usd total.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> so is kinguin. i have bought from them a number of times and so have others i know. in fact, its where i got my bf4 and premium. $80usd total.


So this was just stupidity then right?

"umm, no"


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> So this was just stupidity then right?
> 
> "umm, no"


$41.53<$49.54

math fail? seriously. premium on origin is $49.99


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> $41.53<$49.54
> 
> math fail? seriously. premium on origin is $49.99


Reads 29.99 GBP to me, reading comprehension fail?

Anything on Origin is a ripoff.

I spoke about service not the cost anyway, so yeah, comprehension is where the sun don't shine it seems


----------



## Krusher33

What's with you battlefielders? Drama in battlelog, drama in game, drama in facebook, drama here?


----------



## pc-illiterate

1 more time...
£25.20 < £29.39
anyone wanna put up the cost of prem on origin in gbp?

it isnt just battlefielders only. you can find math failures everywhere. it has nothing to do with 'drama'.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> 1 more time...
> £25.20 < £29.39
> anyone wanna put up the cost of prem on origin in gbp?
> 
> it isnt just battlefielders only. you can find math failures everywhere. it has nothing to do with 'drama'.


This is not your first time, you accused me of hacking in BF3 last time











Maths fail would be getting a maths question incorrect, seeing as i was not talking about prices, but quality of service, it is a matter you have to deal with yourself.

I like your name a lot, shame it is not English.


----------



## BruceB

err... I missed all the stuff in the middle but I use this site:Fast2Play.
It's currently 26,99€ on there, way cheaper than origin:


----------



## daguardian

NDA lifted on CTE, some footage and opinion from Ghost Gaming.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Reads 29.99 GBP to me, reading comprehension fail?
> 
> Anything on Origin is a ripoff.
> 
> I spoke about service not the cost anyway, so yeah, comprehension is where the sun don't shine it seems


Not always. If you're really creative you can log in to origin with a mexican proxy and then buy the games for dirt cheap. I got Titanfall + Season Pass for $42 and same with BF4 + season pass which was like $48 for everything.

Not sure why Mexico gets it cheaper but it seems kind of messed up.


----------



## daguardian

Also a new version of PB is out, update to avoid getting an annoying kick


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Thanks +rep. That means run PBSetup.exe, to spell it out. Available from Even Balance.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Nice video!


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Oh PBSetup finds and update to itself as well. That doesn't happen too often....


----------



## Totally Dubbed

CTR, doesn't install for some reason on my PC. Clearly, user error.


----------



## daguardian

hehehe similar here, I installed ok, just can't get the damn thing to run, crashes every-time. ( I am assuming that is a typo and you meant CTE)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> hehehe similar here, I installed ok, just can't get the damn thing to run, crashes every-time. ( I am assuming that is a typo and you meant CTE)


no, CTR is an advanced server







.
Yeah typo, my bad !


----------



## Krusher33

I played 4 rounds of Domination last night and for some reason Paracel was laggy as heck for me and some obvious netcode instances. No one else was complaining of it.

I'm working on the assignments. I just have a goal to get them all completed. I hate shotguns but it's the one I'm working on and I get called a "shotty noob"? I said "I'm working on completing all the assignments you dummy." (not the words I used) I had several on my team back me up and next thing I know most of the peeps on my team was running around with shotguns. It was hilarious.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I played 4 rounds of Domination last night and for some reason Paracel was laggy as heck for me and some obvious netcode instances. No one else was complaining of it.
> 
> I'm working on the assignments. I just have a goal to get them all completed. I hate shotguns but it's the one I'm working on and I get called a "shotty noob"? I said "I'm working on completing all the assignments you dummy." (not the words I used) I had several on my team back me up and next thing I know most of the peeps on my team was running around with shotguns. It was hilarious.


People rage when you kill them with a weapon included in the game that they don't like.

If someone says that, be sure to target them specifically with a shotgun until they rage and quit


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> CTR, doesn't install for some reason on my PC. Clearly, user error.


figured I'd give it a try after reading this to see if it did the same for me. Sorry I can't be of help, it worked ok on my pc.


----------



## FiveStarZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> What's with you battlefielders? Drama in battlelog, drama in game, drama in facebook, drama here?


Lol, I was a filthy console peasant pre-BF4. In Bad Co. 2 days we all loved each other.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> People rage when you kill them with a weapon included in the game that they don't like.
> 
> If someone says that, be sure to target them specifically with a shotgun until they rage and quit


Things like this is why I would always knife run or use shield + C4 in call of duty. People get so mad about it


----------



## daguardian

I got the CTE to work - copied my user.cfg file from BF4 into the CTE folder, all good now









@Totally Dubbed Do you get an error message or anything?


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I played 4 rounds of Domination last night and for some reason Paracel was laggy as heck for me and some obvious netcode instances. No one else was complaining of it.
> 
> I'm working on the assignments. I just have a goal to get them all completed. I hate shotguns but it's the one I'm working on and I get called a "shotty noob"? I said "I'm working on completing all the assignments you dummy." (not the words I used) I had several on my team back me up and next thing I know most of the peeps on my team was running around with shotguns. It was hilarious.


Oh, I love it when people start calling out "xxx noob" in chat. It doesn't matter a which team they're on or who they're directing the comment to.

I'll always chime in with "well if you're being owned by a noob then what's that make you?".


----------



## Krusher33

What was REALLY annoying about it though was that someone on their team was air bursting throughout the match. No one was complaining about that on my team except 1 made a mention of it when I got called a shotty noob. He said "I rather be killed by a shotty than air burst"


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> figured I'd give it a try after reading this to see if it did the same for me. Sorry I can't be of help, it worked ok on my pc.


cheers for testing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> I got the CTE to work - copied my user.cfg file from BF4 into the CTE folder, all good now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Totally Dubbed Do you get an error message or anything?


I get nothing actually it just refuses to install...just an idea, has it got to do with the install location?
I've got cte on the hdd, and bf4 on the ssd


----------



## daguardian

I have BF4 on an SSD and the CTE on another HDD which has a second Origin Games folder with the rest of my EA games.

Did you create the second Origin Games folder?


----------



## pc-illiterate

@Totally Dubbed
try this?
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2979150493953229792/


----------



## mtbiker033

so apparently Battlefield SWAT is a thing:

https://twitter.com/antal120/status/469803575556968448

developed by Visceral for release this fall..............lol


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> so apparently Battlefield SWAT is a thing:
> 
> https://twitter.com/antal120/status/469803575556968448
> 
> developed by Visceral for release this fall..............lol


LOL WAT.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> LOL WAT.


I have seen rumors of this all year on neogaf:

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=824020

battlefield is going yearly release with DICE & Visceral trading off releases similar to COD.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I have seen rumors of this all year on neogaf:
> 
> http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=824020
> 
> battlefield is going yearly release with DICE & Visceral trading off releases similar to COD.


I actually felt a tear in my eye when reading this


----------



## KuroShibi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> ?
> 
> CJS is legit if you wanted to know, bought around 5 games from them no problems, even the entire BF3/DLC.


Is your username a tribute to the Hungarian AMD-65 Ak variant?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuroShibi*
> 
> Is your username a tribute to the Hungarian AMD-65 Ak variant?


Not at all, quite the opposite, AMD is just what i had in my system when i joined OCN, 655 is the last 3 of my Army service number, i suppose it is not very imaginative, but it works


----------



## Unknownm

pleased with AMD Mantle, Drivers 14.4, running AMD R9 290. Can run 125% resolution scale (2400x13xx) @ 1080p with 60fps++. Lowest fps dip is 47 in a heavy rendered area. Previous GPU (280x) could only run 1080p 60fps++ without AA on ultra.


----------



## daguardian

Getting kicked for disallowed program/driver by PB even after updating PB


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> @Totally Dubbed
> try this?
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2979150493953229792/


Thanks +rep - but NOPE - still doesn't work. You know, clearly user error.
So here's the DICE logic:
Create CTE environment for people.
Make CTE not able to install on certain system.

TANANANANANANANA!
Had beeping enough

EDIT:
And out of magic it works now.
Honestly DICE have to be sued somehow for this game.


----------



## Wasupwitdat1

I feel a breathe of fresh air in my life right now. I deleted BF4 from my computer. This way I will not be tempted to even try to play it anymore. In my opinion it's not a game if every time you play it you walk away pissed off and cursing about what just happened. That POS is so bad. I played more than 500 hours of it and the only reason I lasted as long as I did was because of friends in the multiplayer. I'll miss them but ARMA 3 is my new game now.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wasupwitdat1*
> 
> I feel a breathe of fresh air in my life right now. I deleted BF4 from my computer. This way I will not be tempted to even try to play it anymore. In my opinion it's not a game if every time you play it you walk away pissed off and cursing about what just happened. That POS is so bad. I played more than 500 hours of it and the only reason I lasted as long as I did was because of friends in the multiplayer. I'll miss them but ARMA 3 is my new game now.


You do not want to know how many times i re-installed BF3 after saying your exact words, kinda comical.

But yes, BF3 had the same effect.


----------



## Wasupwitdat1

I'll never install it again even though I'm still owed a couple of the new DLC yet to come out. It ate up alot of space on my hard drive that I could use for other things. I actually like BF3. I will play that from time to time as long as there are servers up and running.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wasupwitdat1*
> 
> I'll never install it again even though I'm still owed a couple of the new DLC yet to come out. It ate up alot of space on my hard drive that I could use for other things. I actually like BF3. I will play that from time to time as long as there are servers up and running.


Drama Llama


----------



## the9quad

I spent $60 on a game and only got 500 hours out of it, what a POS! lmao.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

OK - so here's my honest feedback about CTE. Short experience, but very conclusive so far:

Much better from DICE - there's much less netcode issues (although not eliminated, far from it - there are still present, but they are MUCH better) - ie. you don't get killed behind walls as much, nor is there as much kill trading - where you shoot, seems to be where it hits - been very capable with my sniper in close quarter situations.
What I've also noticed is where people are LOOKING. People are looking where they are shooting, no "360 freddy" shots happening

So, what it was addressed for is correct - however there are a few problems:
1. As discussed before, there's high ping joiners - it literally defeats the purpose of these CTE servers - the MAIN issue at hand was NETCODE, yet high ping joiners, ruin the "netcode" smooth experience.
2. There are still netcode problems that could do with a little more tweaking
3. Sniper stupidity still exists - although this is a gameplay feature: Sniper, upper body, should mean: You;re dead. Not you, are on 3% health and can kill me with a pistol
4. There is still noticeable FPS drops with levolution (server wide)
5. Animations are still a little screwed - when you're climbing out of the water from a ledge scenario, you might see your inside of your corpse (or anyone else's)

Overall impressions so far: THIS is what BF4 should have been at release, not 7-8months later.
BF4 was a huge flop if you ask me. A game that was basically a "test bed" for future BFs.

In other news - hit me up on Blog CTE:
http://cte.battlelog.com/bf4/soldier/TotallydubbedHD/stats/177435049/pc/

Created another OCN emblem


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> OK - so here's my honest feedback about CTE. Short experience, but very conclusive so far:
> 
> Much better from DICE - there's much less netcode issues (although not eliminated, far from it - there are still present, but they are MUCH better) - ie. you don't get killed behind walls as much, nor is there as much kill trading - where you shoot, seems to be where it hits - been very capable with my sniper in close quarter situations.
> What I've also noticed is where people are LOOKING. People are looking where they are shooting, no "360 freddy" shots happening
> 
> So, what it was addressed for is correct - however there are a few problems:
> 1. As discussed before, there's high ping joiners - it literally defeats the purpose of these CTE servers - the MAIN issue at hand was NETCODE, yet high ping joiners, ruin the "netcode" smooth experience.
> 2. There are still netcode problems that could do with a little more tweaking
> 3. Sniper stupidity still exists - although this is a gameplay feature: Sniper, upper body, should mean: You;re dead. Not you, are on 3% health and can kill me with a pistol
> 4. There is still noticeable FPS drops with levolution (server wide)
> 5. Animations are still a little screwed - when you're climbing out of the water from a ledge scenario, you might see your inside of your corpse (or anyone else's)
> 
> Overall impressions so far: THIS is what BF4 should have been at release, not 7-8months later.
> BF4 was a huge flop if you ask me. A game that was basically a "test bed" for future BFs.
> 
> In other news - hit me up on Blog CTE:
> http://cte.battlelog.com/bf4/soldier/TotallydubbedHD/stats/177435049/pc/
> 
> Created another OCN emblem


Cool, is there a feature to report bugs or such ? one bug that I find super annoying is invisible textures, have any of you guys noticed that ? when you're close to something, could be a rock for instance or anything, you shoot, hit invisible textures..

Also one of the things that are stupid is how when you're on top of a building, say in shanghai, and you try to snipe downside but you are limited by the angle when you wanna snipe, like you can't snipe your feet lol, actually, did they even design the feet... now that I think about it hard to remember aha, maybe they did so to avoid designing that uh.

But good to hear they fixed the netcode..

And also, we should try to gang OCN play sometimes, even get on teamspeak and meet eachother while doing so would be cool, I can host a TS if we do that, of course we'll have to find an approriate server, which might be hard, euro-USA etc.. I can have decent ping in east coast still, 110 ish on a NY server for exemple.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> OK - so here's my honest feedback about CTE. Short experience, but very conclusive so far:
> 
> Much better from DICE - there's much less netcode issues (although not eliminated, far from it - there are still present, but they are MUCH better) - ie. you don't get killed behind walls as much, nor is there as much kill trading - where you shoot, seems to be where it hits - been very capable with my sniper in close quarter situations.
> What I've also noticed is where people are LOOKING. People are looking where they are shooting, no "360 freddy" shots happening
> 
> So, what it was addressed for is correct - however there are a few problems:
> 1. As discussed before, there's high ping joiners - it literally defeats the purpose of these CTE servers - the MAIN issue at hand was NETCODE, yet high ping joiners, ruin the "netcode" smooth experience.
> 2. There are still netcode problems that could do with a little more tweaking
> 3. Sniper stupidity still exists - although this is a gameplay feature: Sniper, upper body, should mean: You;re dead. Not you, are on 3% health and can kill me with a pistol
> 4. There is still noticeable FPS drops with levolution (server wide)
> 5. Animations are still a little screwed - when you're climbing out of the water from a ledge scenario, you might see your inside of your corpse (or anyone else's)
> 
> Overall impressions so far: THIS is what BF4 should have been at release, not 7-8months later.
> BF4 was a huge flop if you ask me. A game that was basically a "test bed" for future BFs.
> 
> In other news - hit me up on Blog CTE:
> http://cte.battlelog.com/bf4/soldier/TotallydubbedHD/stats/177435049/pc/
> 
> Created another OCN emblem


sent ya a friend request


----------



## wrigleyvillain

So how did you get it to work finally Dubbed? Before I read that last post from you I was going to say "no wonder you hate this games because you seem to experience more problems with it than anyone else I know of today".


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Cool, is there a feature to report bugs or such ? one bug that I find super annoying is invisible textures, have any of you guys noticed that ? when you're close to something, could be a rock for instance or anything, you shoot, hit invisible textures..
> 
> Also one of the things that are stupid is how when you're on top of a building, say in shanghai, and you try to snipe downside but you are limited by the angle when you wanna snipe, like you can't snipe your feet lol, actually, did they even design the feet... now that I think about it hard to remember aha, maybe they did so to avoid designing that uh.
> 
> But good to hear they fixed the netcode..
> 
> And also, we should try to gang OCN play sometimes, even get on teamspeak and meet eachother while doing so would be cool, I can host a TS if we do that, of course we'll have to find an approriate server, which might be hard, euro-USA etc.. I can have decent ping in east coast still, 110 ish on a NY server for exemple.


Yeah that design/texture thing is what I was alluding to.
And YES, thank you! Freaking stupid sniper glitch. It happens to me too often on Havan resort (however you spell it).

As for OCN guys - yeah we got a platoon up (I pretty much direct it now) - I haven't been on much lately due to me getting into employment. However I'm finding lots of time nowadays to chill out and do what I love, game!
That said, I have been playing more Fifa13 than I have been playing BF4 in the last month - simply because I have no desire to play a broken game.
That said, with CTE - I think I've regained faith and that will motivate me to play more, but ONLY in CTE.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> sent ya a friend request


Accepted!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> So how did you get it to work finally Dubbed? Before I read that last post from you I was going to say "no wonder you hate this games because you seem to experience more problems with it than anyone else I know of today".


I did as suggested by illiterate (from blog forums' posts) and then that still didn't work.
I re-installed about 20x - and then it magically worked.

As Raider would put it: "It's magic!"


----------



## StrongForce

Oh yea, me needs to get a job badly







.

Yah we'll play once they patch the base game.. let's hope it just doesn't take 5 months uh.

If anyone wants to play let me know on the OCN platoon thing.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Oh yea, me needs to get a job badly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Yah we'll play once they patch the base game.. let's hope it just doesn't take 5 months uh.
> 
> If anyone wants to play let me know on the OCN platoon thing.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1470349/ocn-battlefield-4-bf4-platooon


----------



## Forceman

The number of headshots in this game is kind of outrageous. A solid 2/3rd of my deaths are headshots now - I can handle the random point blank headshot, but the 1000yd PKP Pencheng headshot is a bit much.


----------



## amd655

Wow such aim.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The number of headshots in this game is kind of outrageous. A solid 2/3rd of my deaths are headshots now - I can handle the random point blank headshot, but the 1000yd PKP Pencheng headshot is a bit much.


It was a "fix" to cover up one of the "netcode" issues that everyone complained about? Really you're still getting one-shot killed when you shouldn't but now it says "headshot" with the expected instant death so it's fixed? Around 1/2 to 3/4 of all gun kills had the headshot tag the last time I looked at the live rcon on our server and that was on a conquest large map - it didn't seem possible.


----------



## connectwise

It's total bullcrap.


----------



## Wasupwitdat1

Just delete that piece of crap from your computer and find another game to play. You'll be happier in the end, I am.







They are never going to get that game right.


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wasupwitdat1*
> 
> Just delete that piece of crap from your computer and find another game to play. You'll be happier in the end, I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are never going to get that game right.


Unfortunately though, when it comes to Battlefield there's really no other games like it. That's why it's so popular.

It authentic-enough and still fast paced. So it holds that niche between ArmA and CoD.


----------



## Wasupwitdat1

Based on my experiences so far BF4 is just a shoot em up fast paced, to fast paced, free for all for children. Adults shouldn't even play this game. There's no point in it. What do you get, rank up? I ranked up all the way in BF3 now there is nothing, no reward. Arma, now this is a game. You have missions. Once you complete a mission you get orders for another mission. The devs are constantly making this game better too. IMO ARMA is the best ever I have enjoyed. The next best was when I use to play Zelda. Anyway, I wouldn't even put ARMA in the same class as BF or CoD. I've played CoD Black Ops too. I only played it in the campaign because I didn't like the multiplayer at all. I will never buy another BF game. I just don't trust that it will ever become better or what it once was.


----------



## StrongForce

Let me guess PKP pecheneg guy was using heavy barrel ? I seen some forum the other day and those so called "pros" were talking about how the heavy barrel recoil was very usefull to close to mid range because you just aim the torso of the guy and the recoil does the rest.. for the headshot, and some weapons seemed to be better at it than some others.

Regarding Arma etc.. it's a personal choice, I didn't play much of Arma, it looks cool, but to me it's more of a simulation, BF is more arcade, which means more fun, short spawn times, in arma you gotta spawn miles away (don't know about all the game types but that's what a friend told me).

And kids ? well it's your opinion, if adults and people in general have fun playing BF or even CoD (I used to play CoD for years too.. (cod 1-2, mw1-mw2, black ops 1..) let them it's their choice, nobody is forcing you to play BF lol







.

I personally have fun in it we play nearly everyday with some friends


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkrooLoose*
> 
> Unfortunately though, when it comes to Battlefield there's really no other games like it. That's why it's so popular.
> 
> It authentic-enough and still fast paced. So it holds that niche between ArmA and CoD.


Sadly this^


----------



## SkrooLoose

I'd venture to say that when Wasup mentions "kids", he's referring to the vast amount of immaturity one sees quite often in the chat and on that note I would agree with him.

That being said, I do still enjoy playing BF even given it's current state. Of course, much of the fun comes from having a nice group of guys who also play every night. Being in Teamspeak and working together is more fun than just trying to go lone wolf.

Plus, now that the other DICE team is working on patching the game hopefully fixes are right around the corner.


----------



## Lhotse

ESL ONE BATTLEFIELD 4 FINALS ! FNATIC vs EPSILON, Best of 5 !

http://battlefield.esl-one.com/channel/esltv-bf4/


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> ESL ONE BATTLEFIELD 4 FINALS ! FNATIC vs EPSILON, Best of 5 !
> 
> http://battlefield.esl-one.com/channel/esltv-bf4/


Rather watch paint dry to be honest, its not BF.

I remember playing 12v12 clan wars on BFV, vehicles and flag tactics, now that was fun









EDIT. BTW I did actually watch this, via the link on BL, but it felt like I was watching, dare I say, a CoD match from years ago.


----------



## Lhotse

FNATIC won 3 maps - 0









So what's wrong with CoD match's from years ago and yes, it is BF.







I watched it and enjoyed how FNATIC rallied from behind to win a couple matches they started out badly, by using some sound tactics. I wouldn't watch that all the time but I thought it was pretty cool to watch players who play at that level(better than anyone here), compete in a Squad vs Squad / Domination format.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Put them with all snipers, and I'll watch.
Ace23 spam, or whatever the weapon they all use, is a little boring to me personally.
Even though in halo is was the one gun really, it was so exciting to watch for some reason. It's the fact of having a shield that requires more thought behind the kill I guess


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> FNATIC won 3 maps - 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what's wrong with CoD match's from years ago and yes, it is BF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched it and enjoyed how FNATIC rallied from behind to win a couple matches they started out badly, by using some sound tactics. I wouldn't watch that all the time but I thought it was pretty cool to watch players who play at that level(better than anyone here), compete in a Squad vs Squad / Domination format.


I just find that type of play a bit boring to watch, rather see squads play for objectives that mean something ie, vehicle spawn, like in CQ, don't really like Domination.

I guess that's why I prefer to play BF than CoD in MP.


----------



## the9quad

I finally decided to play cod ghosts multiplayer last night it is seriously garbage and leagues worse in hit detection and frame rate than bf4. Don't understand how dice gets sooo much hate when that game got a free pass


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hahhahahaha! I'm in hysterics right now!
As my internet has cut off, I'm WiFi tethering off my HSDPA+ Samsung Galaxy S3 - which has around 70ping and 2mb download via speedtest.

I've got ONLY 70ping in game and playing CTE right now with no problems - amazing







!


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hahhahahaha! I'm in hysterics right now!
> As my internet has cut off, I'm WiFi tethering off my HSDPA+ Samsung Galaxy S3 - which has around 70ping and 2mb download via speedtest.
> 
> I've got ONLY 70ping in game and playing CTE right now with no problems - amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


That's how I have played up until about a month ago when I moved... But having 70 ping doesn't mean its an acceptable playing experience. And 70 ping doesn't mean you won't see latency issues.


----------



## the9quad

LOL @ Canister shell accuracy, called hack so much in that round


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> That's how I have played up until about a month ago when I moved... But having 70 ping doesn't mean its an acceptable playing experience. And 70 ping doesn't mean you won't see latency issues.


I'm having stuttering issues - but it's fine, I can deal with it - I know it's connection related!
Currently with some random players - and they are all chatting in the squad and we're having a LAUGH hahaha!


----------



## Razzaa

BF4 got so boring for me. I am only at lvl 65 or something and I couldnt stand it anymore. Its not like I sucked either. 1.6 K/D 510 spm. Maybe I just burnt out from going hard for 2 weeks straight. How does everyone with 300+ hours played keep interested?


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> BF4 got so boring for me. I am only at lvl 65 or something and I couldnt stand it anymore. Its not like I sucked either. 1.6 K/D 400spm. Maybe I just burnt out from going hard for 2 weeks straight. How does everyone with 300+ hours played keep interested?


We have longer attention spans.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> LOL @ Canister shell accuracy, called hack so much in that round


You really like that ACE 52 CQB ? I tried it for a while but didn't care for the rate of fire. I _have_ found the SG553 much more to my liking, after I gave it another try when I noticed a lot of other people were using it.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> You really like that ACE 52 CQB ? I tried it for a while but didn't care for the rate of fire. I _have_ found the SG553 much more to my liking, after I gave it another try when I noticed a lot of other people were using it.


I'm just an average player (1.69kdr), so my opinion probably don't mean much, but I love that gun. It's really accurate, and up close it is a beast, and I'm closing in on 6500 kills with it. It's down side is the drop off and smallish clip. In BF games I just find a gun I like and stay with it.. If the map is a but more open though I will spray and pray with the AWS, I just feel dirty using it though. I was a AEK and USAS-12 whore in bf3, if that says anything about my character lol.


----------



## Arizonian

/thread cleaned

Let's move forward and keep from personal insults.

Please do not post questions/remarks pertaining to deleted posts. Please contact overclock.net staff directly if you have any questions. Your post may have been removed if it was chained to any removed posts.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> /thread cleaned
> 
> Let's move forward and keep from personal insults.
> 
> Please do not post questions/remarks pertaining to deleted posts. Please contact overclock.net staff directly if you have any questions. Your post may have been removed if it was chained to any removed posts.


Cheers


----------



## bencher

Since I installed my R9 290 and enabled mantle I am unable to launch BF4. It crashes instantly.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> Since I installed my R9 290 and enabled mantle I am unable to launch BF4. It crashes instantly.


DX12 will sort it before DICE does


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> Since I installed my R9 290 and enabled mantle I am unable to launch BF4. It crashes instantly.


Delete your .cfg file and try again.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I'm just an average player (1.69kdr), so my opinion probably don't mean much, but I love that gun. It's really accurate, and up close it is a beast, and I'm closing in on 6500 kills with it. It's down side is the drop off and smallish clip. In BF games I just find a gun I like and stay with it.. If the map is a but more open though I will spray and pray with the AWS, I just feel dirty using it though. I was a AEK and USAS-12 whore in bf3, if that says anything about my character lol.


1.69 is very respectable and way above 'average' and as for being embarrassed for using weapons like the AWS, AEK and USAS ? Don't listen to any of that 'noob gun' trash talk . That's just other players playing mind games, trying to get in your head and compel you to use less effective weapons, to make you less competitive, nothing more.
Some people play to lose, I play to win. If I could trebuchet baby seals, with grenades stuffed up their butts and wipe out your entire team every shot ? I would relentlessly do it over and over again, until my team won the game and enjoy every minute of it. I play to win and so long as I can do it fairly without cheating, I use every advantage at my disposal and expect my teammates to do no less.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> 1.69 is very respectable and way above 'average' and as for being embarrassed for using weapons like the AWS, AEK and USAS ? Don't listen to any of that 'noob gun' trash talk . That's just other players playing mind games, trying to get in your head and compel you to use less effective weapons, to make you less competitive, nothing more.
> Some people play to lose, I play to win. If I could trebuchet baby seals, with grenades stuffed up their butts and wipe out your entire team every shot ? I would relentlessly do it over and over again, until my team won the game and enjoy every minute of it. I play to win and so long as I can do it fairly without cheating, I use every advantage at my disposal and expect my teammates to do no less.


Well said, it was no different in BF3 with the M16/AEK/M416.

The people who complain about it never usually try to get better, they just sink into a hole and call out everyone who kills them in a game, even admins kicking you is another form of it.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Delete your .cfg file and try again.


Where is that located?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

So been playing around in CTE - both servers A AND B from dice are both horrible for me.
Yet the irony, is the one that is possibly non-dice branded with no A/B is the one that works best for me?
http://cte.battlelog.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/17c4d4a3-f923-459a-a405-c41abef5275e/Operation-Locker-24-7-NL-293945/

EDIT:
Well ya know...just another DICE feature:


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> Where is that located?


Its in your Bf4 folder

for example mine is : X:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 4

The name of the file is user.cfg

Try deleting that first, then start the game, worked for me in the past.


----------



## qcktthfm1

Anyone has any thought after playing CTE?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qcktthfm1*
> 
> Anyone has any thought after playing CTE?


posted my impressions a few pages back


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> Since I installed my R9 290 and enabled mantle I am unable to launch BF4. It crashes instantly.


Do you have the iGPU enabled (if your chip has one, can't see sigs on mobile)? If so, disable it, that was causing crashes with Mantle.


----------



## the9quad

This guy has played on average 16 hours of Battlefield 4 every day since the game released.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/TheWarGod-XIII/stats/225156690/pc/

Also he is level 117, has just over 2000 kills and his KPM is .01, lol people are nuts out there!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> This guy has played on average 16 hours of Battlefield 4 every day since the game released.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/TheWarGod-XIII/stats/225156690/pc/
> 
> Also he is level 117, has just over 2000 kills and his KPM is .01, lol people are nuts out there!


That is really something, heck they might take him for the new Guinness book of records


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> This guy has played on average 16 hours of Battlefield 4 every day since the game released.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/TheWarGod-XIII/stats/225156690/pc/
> 
> Also he is level 117, has just over 2000 kills and his KPM is .01, lol people are nuts out there!


They've got a couple of servers by the looks and he has 3100Hrs in one of them, it's not uncommon to leave your character in for hours while doing other stuff. A populated server attracts players faster than an empty one, even if it's just a couple of AFK'ers tricking people to join. There's a few who care more about other things than stats.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> This guy has played on average 16 hours of Battlefield 4 every day since the game released.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/TheWarGod-XIII/stats/225156690/pc/
> 
> Also he is level 117, has just over 2000 kills and his KPM is .01, lol people are nuts out there!


I can't figure out where he's getting his points from. He's got 55 Rush medals(2777 ribbons) and not much else for awards that substantiate that many points(14,056,691), even with XP boost and Double XP weekends, not to mention 60 MVP ribbons ! Unless he got the MVP's when there were only a few people on the server but still, none of it makes any sense.
To each his own I guess.


----------



## jdstock76

New Nvidia drivers are out.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

New nvidia drivers are for watchdogs essentially.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> This guy has played on average 16 hours of Battlefield 4 every day since the game released.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/TheWarGod-XIII/stats/225156690/pc/
> 
> Also he is level 117, has just over 2000 kills and his KPM is .01, lol people are nuts out there!


As was said it may be used as an account to help seed servers if they have a few.

Also, a few years back when I was admin on BFV servers we caught a few guys that would join a server with two different players - using 2 PC's, then get one on each side - essentially giving them a map hack. One player would be idle and have no score.

Not saying that this guy is definitely doing this, but this memory came to mind.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> This guy has played on average 16 hours of Battlefield 4 every day since the game released.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/TheWarGod-XIII/stats/225156690/pc/
> 
> Also he is level 117, has just over 2000 kills and his KPM is .01, lol people are nuts out there!


Hah there was one guy who spent his entire BF3 career in the base AA.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Hah there was one guy who spent his entire BF3 career in the base AA.


That guy is awesome


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> OK - so here's my honest feedback about CTE. Short experience, but very conclusive so far:
> 
> Much better from DICE - there's much less netcode issues (although not eliminated, far from it - there are still present, but they are MUCH better) - ie. you don't get killed behind walls as much, nor is there as much kill trading - where you shoot, seems to be where it hits - been very capable with my sniper in close quarter situations.
> What I've also noticed is where people are LOOKING. People are looking where they are shooting, no "360 freddy" shots happening
> 
> So, what it was addressed for is correct - however there are a few problems:
> 1. As discussed before, there's high ping joiners - it literally defeats the purpose of these CTE servers - the MAIN issue at hand was NETCODE, yet high ping joiners, ruin the "netcode" smooth experience.
> 2. There are still netcode problems that could do with a little more tweaking
> 3. Sniper stupidity still exists - although this is a gameplay feature: Sniper, upper body, should mean: You;re dead. Not you, are on 3% health and can kill me with a pistol
> 4. There is still noticeable FPS drops with levolution (server wide)
> 5. Animations are still a little screwed - when you're climbing out of the water from a ledge scenario, you might see your inside of your corpse (or anyone else's)
> 
> Overall impressions so far: THIS is what BF4 should have been at release, not 7-8months later.
> BF4 was a huge flop if you ask me. A game that was basically a "test bed" for future BFs.
> 
> In other news - hit me up on Blog CTE:
> http://cte.battlelog.com/bf4/soldier/TotallydubbedHD/stats/177435049/pc/
> 
> Created another OCN emblem


What's worse is that BF3 was the testbed and they failed so hard with a clone of it. It will be interesting to see how the longevity of the game goes, since it seems to be their idea that they just move the majority of the player base from one game to the next, and letting the last game die out.

Does anyone know if BF3 has got any new patches since BF4 release?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> BF4 got so boring for me. I am only at lvl 65 or something and I couldnt stand it anymore. Its not like I sucked either. 1.6 K/D 510 spm. Maybe I just burnt out from going hard for 2 weeks straight. How does everyone with 300+ hours played keep interested?


I was getting bored at 100hrs in with just vanilla. This game and BF3, I could only keep entertained with the DLC releases. Just as I was getting bored another DLC would drop and keep me going.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> That guy is awesome


Yeah. I used to like to make up his backstory/motivation. Like he was some COD noob who was all stoked to make the switch to Battlefield on his newly built BF3 rig but then got totally and embarrassingly owned by a helicopter and then a jet for his first 15 minutes of play. So much so that he had to try to take out his rage on every single pilot he could from then on from the safety of the base AA.

Or maybe he is just a _serious_ shut-in.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yeah. I used to like to make up his backstory/motivation. Like he was some COD noob who was all stoked to make the switch to Battlefield on his newly built BF3 rig but then got totally and embarrassingly owned by a helicopter and then a jet for his first 15 minutes of play. So much so that he had to try to take out his rage on every single pilot he could from then on from the safety of the base AA.
> 
> Or maybe he is just a _serious_ shut-in.


Anti air veteran, look at real life, we go to a regiment which does a single thing, not usually everything on the Battlefield, maybe he just enjoys taking aircraft out?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah yeah I was half kidding. I like nothing more myself hence always carry a Stinger even though the kills with it in this particular game are much more few and far between for whatever reason(s) plus I am useless against all else. But not enough to spend hours upon hours sitting in that thing in BF3…even if it had been more powerful and effective.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> What's worse is that BF3 was the testbed and they failed so hard with a clone of it. It will be interesting to see how the longevity of the game goes, since it seems to be their idea that they just move the majority of the player base from one game to the next, and letting the last game die out.
> 
> Does anyone know if BF3 has got any new patches since BF4 release?
> I was getting bored at 100hrs in with just vanilla. This game and BF3, I could only keep entertained with the DLC releases. Just as I was getting bored another DLC would drop and keep me going.


speaking of dying out, EA are pulling the plug on a HECK load of games. - One of the being BF2142:
http://mp1st.com/2014/05/11/ea-shut-battlefield-1942-battlefield-2-battlefield-2142-online-services-june-30/


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> speaking of dying out, EA are pulling the plug on a HECK load of games. - One of the being BF2142:
> http://mp1st.com/2014/05/11/ea-shut-battlefield-1942-battlefield-2-battlefield-2142-online-services-june-30/


It's been long enough for those games. BF 2142 had a nice long run and I enjoyed it very much up until BF 3 released but the last time I checked (about 6 months ago) that one Gibraltar server and maybe one or two others were the only ones still up and running and it hardly makes sense for EA to spend the money to support it for just 2-3 servers. It was fun for a long time though. Lot's a good memories with friends.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> speaking of dying out, EA are pulling the plug on a HECK load of games. - One of the being BF2142:
> http://mp1st.com/2014/05/11/ea-shut-battlefield-1942-battlefield-2-battlefield-2142-online-services-june-30/


To be fair it's the company who bought gamespy who are pulling the plug, not EA. It's happening to hundreds of gamespy games.


----------



## phinexswarm71

this game really hates my 7970 overclocking and in general from what i gather,just had a 3 hr of tomb raider with 1100/1550 1.256v and stressed test for an hour,and this game just crashes with dx11 error immediatly as a result of oc,it seems from a research that i did that this problem is widespread and happens for a lot of people with oc'd gpu's across nvidia,amd

what a shame.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> To be fair it's the company who bought gamespy who are pulling the plug, not EA. It's happening to hundreds of gamespy games.


Very true


----------



## Totally Dubbed

haha!
Well....this is what happens when you don't have internet...and you play *Battlefield 4*, surf the net, watch YouTube videos and upload videos/pictures to social media on your tethered HSDPA+ connection


----------



## StrongForce

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> speaking of dying out, EA are pulling the plug on a HECK load of games. - One of the being BF2142:
> http://mp1st.com/2014/05/11/ea-shut-battlefield-1942-battlefield-2-battlefield-2142-online-services-june-30/


That's soo stupid, there are still hundreds of people playing those game, and don't tell me that running a server 24/7 requires alot of maintenance..

I own some of those games and even thought I don't plan to play it right now or in the near future, I won't be able to .. I think that should be illegal to be honest ! just for the sake of it, let's sue EA Bahaha

Also like people say in comments, some people bought it not long ago..on steam it was on sale for instance, frigging EA it keeps disapointing more and more people everyday.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> false
> That's soo stupid, there are still hundreds of people playing those game, and don't tell me that running a server 24/7 requires alot of maintenance..
> 
> I own some of those games and even thought I don't plan to play it right now or in the near future, I won't be able to .. I think that should be illegal to be honest ! just for the sake of it, let's sue EA Bahaha
> 
> Also like people say in comments, some people bought it not long ago..on steam it was on sale for instance, frigging EA it keeps disapointing more and more people everyday.


They've been doing this to FIFA server for decades.
It annoys me...but what can you do?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> What's worse is that BF3 was the testbed and they failed so hard with a clone of it. It will be interesting to see how the longevity of the game goes, since it seems to be their idea that they just move the majority of the player base from one game to the next, and letting the last game die out.
> 
> Does anyone know if BF3 has got any new patches since BF4 release?
> I was getting bored at 100hrs in with just vanilla. This game and BF3, I could only keep entertained with the DLC releases. Just as I was getting bored another DLC would drop and keep me going.
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of dying out, EA are pulling the plug on a HECK load of games. - One of the being BF2142:
> http://mp1st.com/2014/05/11/ea-shut-battlefield-1942-battlefield-2-battlefield-2142-online-services-june-30/
Click to expand...

Wow, so they ended up deciding to shut them down? This is going to be disappointing for a lot of people. Crysis 2 is even on that list, dunno how many people actually still play it online but that's a fairly recent title.


----------



## the9quad

If you want to place the blame don't place it on EA

In August 2012, the GameSpy Industries division (*which remained responsible for the GameSpy service*) was acquired by mobile video game developer *Glu Mobile*

In April 2014, *Glu* announced that it would *shut down the legacy GameSpy servers* on May 31, 2014, (server termination was extended until the end of June) [7] so its developers could focus on work for Glu's own services. *Games which still use GameSpy will no longer offer online functionality or multiplayer services after the shutdown*

jeez.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> If you want to place the blame don't place it on EA
> 
> In August 2012, the GameSpy Industries division (*which remained responsible for the GameSpy service*) was acquired by mobile video game developer *Glu Mobile*
> 
> In April 2014, *Glu* announced that it would *shut down the legacy GameSpy servers* on May 31, 2014, (server termination was extended until the end of June) [7] so its developers could focus on work for Glu's own services. *Games which still use GameSpy will no longer offer online functionality or multiplayer services after the shutdown*
> 
> jeez.


Well why does these games have to outsource their master servers management anyway though ? EA as the publisher is the almighty power aren't they ?


----------



## daguardian

But can't 2142 be played on a private server like BFV and BF2 were for years?

Those games were played for years due to community servers not EA or Gamespy, no?

I thought it was only since BC2 and Frostbite that they withheld the master-server files?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Lol at defending EA. Thing is, who did you buy those games from?
EA. So they're responsible for maintaining it or paying whoever it is to maintain the games. Sure they're dated, but just a month ago I was playing bf2142.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Lol at defending EA. Thing is, who did you buy those games from?
> EA. So they're responsible for maintaining it or paying whoever it is to maintain the games. Sure they're dated, but just a month ago I was playing bf2142.


So just how long do you think EA or anyone is responsible for keeping all this running and at what point is it just not viable anymore ? BF 2142 released in 2006.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Lol at defending EA. Thing is, who did you buy those games from?
> EA. So they're responsible for maintaining it or paying whoever it is to maintain the games. Sure they're dated, but just a month ago I was playing bf2142.


Talk about mad, why you so mad homie?


----------



## Krazee

Yey new battlefield this year. Time for another jacked up broken again


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Yey new battlefield this year. Time for another jacked up broken again


Note made by Dice though. Visceral... the maker of the Dead Space series.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Huge CTE update:

PATCH DAY
Today we will patch both server and client on the CTE for the fifth time! This will mean some server downtime. You will also have to update your CTE client in Origin to join servers once they are up again.

PATCH CONTENTS
This patch includes:

Jet rear-view camera on separate button (Free look)
Russian Stealth jet ECM visual effect fix
Uniform Soldier Aiming improvements (Based on CTE player feedback)

WHAT ARE WE TESTING?
The contents of this patch includes fixes based on your feedback through the forums in the CTE. We would like you all to test these items to make sure we adressed them correctly (in your opinion)!
The end?!
END OF INITIATIVE?
This patch concludes the first initiative on the CTE. The end of an initiative will not necessarily mean we won't be working on additional fixes and tweaks in this area - it will just not be the focus of the full team.

For instance, we are working on automating the client side High frequency update option (and removing the option), as well as other tweaks and fixes to the netcode in general.

In the coming days we will switch to the natural follow up to network/"netcode" issues - Core Gameplay. More information about next initiative will be posted soon!

PATCH - NEXT RELEASE
The next release in the retail game will include a bulk of the changes and fixes made on the CTE. We think this collection of changes to the game, which were tested through the CTE is significant enough to warrant its own release as early as possible.

INCLUDED FEATURES
The upcoming release will contain the following features and fixes (PC, see coming patch notes for detailed list per platform):

Fix for explosion packs not being shootable sometimes
Fix for reducing damage mismatch between client/server
Fix for third person player orientation mismatch
Character collision improvements
Improvements for client side packet loss
Various server performance improvements
High Frequency Bubble
Server to client "tickrate" improvements for damage, position, rotation, projectiles and stance (infantry/vehicle)
High Frequency Bubble: Added client option to set frequency of server to client update rate (OFF/LOW/MED/HIGH, default: OFF)
High Frequency Bubble: Added server kill switches to disable feature for rest of round based on low server performance
Dampened explosive camera shake
Reduced FrameHistoryTime by 33% (less time for a client to inflict damage to enemy during packet loss)
Various server side network improvements and fixes

FUTURE FEATURES
The following fixes and improvements did not make this release - and will continue to be tested on the CTE for upcoming releases.

Not all fixes and improvements are guaranteed a release however - some will not meet our quality demands or are simply tests for the CTE environment.

Possible fix for PC chat delay (unconfirmed)
Hainan Resort: Under-terrain exploit fix
Deathshield fix (already live, CTE integration)
Obliteration Competitive mode
Operation Metro 2014 exploit fix (partial)
PC-Client stability improvement
High Altitude Jet fix (Released separately very soon)
Changed the way FOV slider option works - the UI now correctly displays vertical FOV
Improved the Uniform Soldier aiming based on CTE player feedback
Added Jet 3P rear view camera
Implemented FOV slider for vehicle 3P chase camera (option)
Visual fix for weapon sticking out of ragdoll and rotating weirdly
Fix for Hardcore killcard not showing up properly


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Lol at defending EA. Thing is, who did you buy those games from?
> EA. So they're responsible for maintaining it or paying whoever it is to maintain the games. Sure they're dated, but just a month ago I was playing bf2142.


ermm but why do we need EA when the server owners already have the master server files, as long as you maintain the server anyone can join - how are EA needed to complete this, please explain.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> ermm but why do we need EA when the server owners already have the master server files, as long as you maintain the server anyone can join - how are EA needed to complete this, please explain.


Hmmm..let me think - host their own servers.
Genius.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hmmm..let me think - host their own servers.
> Genius.


Why do they need to host their own servers - the community got on fine hosting their own for years.

And this is exactly what I was talking about, can you not just have a normal conversation with someone?


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hmmm..let me think - host their own servers.
> Genius.


If there isn't a master server of some sort there's no browser search, you need to know ip to connect, no global rank/unlock/stats, only per server or held in the client (in other words anyone "adjusts" anything to their fancy), and inevitably server code gets hacked to bits with no way to know if you're joining a verified server with some accepted standard setup or some laggy junk hosted on a desktop with 1 meg connection that'll vanish in an hour. A bit of quality control and global stats isn't such a bad thing, especially for a "casual" player, who makes the majority these days.


----------



## daguardian

So the in-game browser relied on Gamespy or EA to have a master server that would find and report the details of each server, when I looked for games, as well as keeping track of global unlocks and stats.

OK, that explains it , thank-you Darren9 +rep

With the earlier BF's there were no unlocks - which made the game better imho - and I could join via Gametracker -hey its still showing BFV servers...ahh the good 'ol days


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Why do they need to host their own servers - the community got on fine hosting their own for years.
> 
> And this is exactly what I was talking about, can you not just have a normal conversation with someone?


your tone of reply, you get exactly the same tone back. Can't expect people to act like angels when you yourself aren't replying to them in the same fashion. Hypocritical really.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> If there isn't a master server of some sort there's no browser search, you need to know ip to connect, no global rank/unlock/stats, only per server or held in the client (in other words anyone "adjusts" anything to their fancy), and inevitably server code gets hacked to bits with no way to know if you're joining a verified server with some accepted standard setup or some laggy junk hosted on a desktop with 1 meg connection that'll vanish in an hour. A bit of quality control and global stats isn't such a bad thing, especially for a "casual" player, who makes the majority these days.


sorry mate, confused as to what you're on about here. I'm saying EA should host the servers, not independent companies nor people. Just another way of EA saving money by outsourcing.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> But can't 2142 be played on a private server like BFV and BF2 were for years?
> 
> Those games were played for years due to community servers not EA or Gamespy, no?
> 
> I thought it was only since BC2 and Frostbite that they withheld the master-server files?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> ermm but why do we need EA when the server owners already have the master server files, as long as you maintain the server anyone can join - how are EA needed to complete this, please explain.


Really?

Mate there was no tone in my reply -they were genuine questions.

I think you are reading more into it than is actually there..


----------



## the9quad

Lol your all on as if ea was the only company who used gamespy and is in this bind. Maybe google Nintendo and see how it went for them? Side note there is a way to still play through community fixes so it's not the end all. Fact is gamespy was huge at one point and a ton of games and companies used it. It wasn't anything evil by ea to use it, it served its purpose and some company bought it out and subsequently lost a metric butt ton of cash in the deal. So your suggesting ea buy it and profit?? They are a company in it to make money those games are old, someone bought gamespy and it's no longer working. Ea is under no obligation to fix it, period end of story and they aren't evil for doing so. If you want to play use the community fix which is way more convoluted then gamespy, that's your choice. It's an ancient mp focused game, crap happens.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> sorry mate, confused as to what you're on about here. I'm saying EA should host the servers, not independent companies nor people. Just another way of EA saving money by outsourcing.


In the context of the conversation, you didn't answer daguardian's question particularly well in my opinion. I quoted your poor answer and offered another, which indeed appears to of better satisfied him. Hopefully now you're a little less confused


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> In the context of the conversation, you didn't answer daguardian's question particularly well in my opinion. I quoted your poor answer and offered another, which indeed appears to of better satisfied him. Hopefully now you're a little less confused


lol wow.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Lol your all on as if ea was the only company who used gamespy and is in this bind. Maybe google Nintendo and see how it went for them? Side note there is a way to still play through community fixes so it's not the end all. Fact is gamespy was huge at one point and a ton of games and companies used it. It wasn't anything evil by ea to use it, it served its purpose and some company bought it out and subsequently lost a metric butt ton of cash in the deal. So your suggesting ea buy it and profit?? They are a company in it to make money those games are old, someone bought gamespy and it's no longer working. Ea is under no obligation to fix it, period end of story and they aren't evil for doing so. If you want to play use the community fix which is way more convoluted then gamespy, that's your choice. It's an ancient mp focused game, crap happens.


I hated gamespy the first game I encountered it. I don't remember what it was though.


----------



## Ghost12

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JELERWnsdeg - new battlefield


----------



## mtbiker033

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1x9c50

^^yearly battlefield is here


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JELERWnsdeg - new battlefield


hahaha, hahaha, HAHAHA!
Oh man, EA are building their own coffin.


----------



## Krazee

Not impressed one bit


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> hahaha, hahaha, HAHAHA!
> Oh man, EA are building their own coffin.


If bf4 was better for want of a better description (without inciting the bf4 devotee crowd) parts of this game could be interesting, a mish mash of current games and a bit of diversity from the norm BUT I could not help thinking netcode and lag all the way through that video, presentation videos are all well and good as we know but mean nothing in reality or upon release.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> If bf4 was better for want of a better description (without inciting the bf4 devotee crowd) parts of this game could be interesting, a mish mash of current games and a bit of diversity from the norm BUT I could not help thinking netcode and lag all the way through that video, presentation videos are all well and good as we know but mean nothing in reality or upon release.


have you tried CTE bro? Huge improvements from my perspective, and I don't think it's placebo. You know how critical I am.
CTE is essentially what bf4 should have been at release.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> have you tried CTE bro? Huge improvements from my perspective, and I don't think it's placebo. You know how critical I am.
> CTE is essentially what bf4 should have been at release.


No, I was going to but the extra download put me off, at this point I do not have enough interest in the game to suffer it but from what I have seen and read it does look better so hopefully this can be implemented into the vanilla and I would happily play again and spend endless hours in it. Currently though I enjoy a stress free time away from bf4 lol The game still has plenty of shelf life with more dlc to drop so I have my fingers crossed as nothing quite replicates the experience in terms of gameplay with friends.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> hahaha, hahaha, HAHAHA!
> Oh man, EA are building their own coffin.


I think it loos fun, exactly how many mp games do we get?? Let's see cod, cs, titanfall,planet side, arma, and bf. So I'll take a new mp game any time, and this one looks like it could have some jnsane fun moments


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I think it loos fun, exactly how many mp games do we get?? Let's see cod, cs, titanfall,planet side, arma, and bf. So I'll take a new mp game any time, and this one looks like it could have some jnsane fun moments


Agree with this sentiment, be interesting to see the real state of play within when it eventually comes around. I would not write it off just yet but would approach it with caution lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> No, I was going to but the extra download put me off, at this point I do not have enough interest in the game to suffer it but from what I have seen and read it does look better so hopefully this can be implemented into the vanilla and I would happily play again and spend endless hours in it. Currently though I enjoy a stress free time away from bf4 lol The game still has plenty of shelf life with more dlc to drop so I have my fingers crossed as nothing quite replicates the experience in terms of gameplay with friends.


I had little hopes too, but to be at the forefront of the change. Honestly, I think I'll just be in CTE , until they release all the changes to the main game..I think it would be a shame not to download cte
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I think it loos fun, exactly how many mp games do we get?? Let's see cod, cs, titanfall,planet side, arma, and bf. So I'll take a new mp game any time, and this one looks like it could have some jnsane fun moments


since when did bf become gta? That's my problem with it. EA couldn't give a flying monkey about veterans nor the franchise, all they care about is the money. I wish to see this game fail so hard


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I had little hopes too, but to be at the forefront of the change. Honestly, I think I'll just be in CTE , until they release all the changes to the main game..I think it would be a shame not to download cte
> since when did bf become gta? That's my problem with it. EA couldn't give a flying monkey about veterans nor the franchise, all they care about is the money. I wish to see this game fail so hard


It's not bf proper it's a new ip, think bad company. So I'm willing to take something new as it's a separate studio besides dice making it. I hope it does well, new gameplay mechanics look like fun if they implement the cte network fixes


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1x9c50
> 
> ^^yearly battlefield is here


Looks like call of duty.


----------



## SkrooLoose

It does look interesting but the only problem is the "Battlefield" title.

It just reeks of desperation.

Vic/EA want to put out a new ip but don't want to have to do any work to market it so hey, great idea, let's just slap a globally well known brand name on it and it'll sell millions.

That's just my impression.

It does look fun, but not Battlefield fun.


----------



## Krazee

That is not battlefield, does not come even close. Cops and robbers as a BF game? What are they smoking? Battlefield was always about war not this stupid Rainbow Six type stuff

Going back to the CTE topic. The game is way different in CTE. I stopped playing the regular game and only play CTE


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> stupid Rainbow Six type stuff


Wait,are you calling Rainbow 6 stupid?

You are gonna catch a lot of flak if you are.


----------



## the9quad

Whatev's I will take another MP fps on the frostbite engine, and I think it looks fun and it has no impact on BF proper so who cares? A police and bad guy themed MP shooter, seems different enough in the stale as crap modern military glut mp shooter we have now. So now we have payday meets rainbow 6 meets BF, sounds awesome and I cant wait.


----------



## amd655

Look what i been playing...
http://www.twitch.tv/amuse_recon_uk/b/533033972

At least it's fun to get raped at this


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Whatev's I will take another MP fps on the frostbite engine, and I think it looks fun and it has no impact on BF proper so who cares? A police and bad guy themed MP shooter, seems different enough in the stale as crap modern military glut mp shooter we have now. So now we have payday meets rainbow 6 meets BF, sounds awesome and I cant wait.


i'm in this camp.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Whatev's I will take another MP fps on the frostbite engine, and I think it looks fun and it has no impact on BF proper so who cares? A police and bad guy themed MP shooter, seems different enough in the stale as crap modern military glut mp shooter we have now. So now we have payday meets rainbow 6 meets BF, sounds awesome and I cant wait.


yea I kinda agree. I don't feel like it's a battlefield game, more like a battlefield spin off and I think it might be kinda fun seeing as they want to put more humor into it. like a proper gta fps mod;p all the content leaked looks kinda like a cartoon, not a bad thing, but I can feel a bit of Team Fortress in there.


----------



## Deadboy90

OK new topic guys. What is the BEST Carbine? My vote goes to the AK 5c. If you feather that trigger you can hit guys that are 300m away! My longest headshot was with that at 500m.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> It's not bf proper it's a new ip, think bad company. So I'm willing to take something new as it's a separate studio besides dice making it. I hope it does well, new gameplay mechanics look like fun if they implement the cte network fixes


I don't think you see what I'm saying bro.
BF has always been a FPS shooter. This looks like something out of GTA or heck - Midnight Club.
This has absolutely no link or relation to BF - the ONLY link is so called "teamwork" - and you and I both know that doesn't exist in MP matches.

It's absolutely ridiculous, EA should be ashamed of what they are doing.
Name it something else - not BF for god sake.
You know why they did that right?

TO GAIN MONEY - yet a bloody gain.
BF is a franchise and a really sucessfull one at it too - in order to push their crap out,t hey have to brand it something people know.

Let's put it another way:
FIFA.

Let's say if they make a FIFA rollercoaster tycoon game. And branded it FIFA 15. DO you understand the implications of this?

I'm really done with EA, this was literally the cherry on top, and BF4 was the icing on the cake. I'm so disgusted right now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> That is not battlefield, does not come even close. Cops and robbers as a BF game? What are they smoking? Battlefield was always about war not this stupid Rainbow Six type stuff
> 
> Going back to the CTE topic. The game is way different in CTE. I stopped playing the regular game and only play CTE


That makes two of us then!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I don't think you see what I'm saying bro.
> BF has always been a FPS shooter. This looks like something out of GTA or heck - Midnight Club.
> This has absolutely no link or relation to BF - the ONLY link is so called "teamwork" - and you and I both know that doesn't exist in MP matches.
> 
> It's absolutely ridiculous, EA should be ashamed of what they are doing.
> Name it something else - not BF for god sake.
> You know why they did that right?
> 
> *TO GAIN MONEY* - yet a bloody gain.
> BF is a franchise and a really sucessfull one at it too - in order to push their crap out,t hey have to brand it something people know.
> 
> Let's put it another way:
> FIFA.
> 
> Let's say if they make a FIFA rollercoaster tycoon game. And branded it FIFA 15. DO you understand the implications of this?
> 
> I'm really done with EA, this was literally the cherry on top, and BF4 was the icing on the cake. I'm so disgusted right now.
> That makes two of us then!


Everyone should quit their jobs, it is wrong to do things for money.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I don't think you see what I'm saying bro.
> BF has always been a FPS shooter. This looks like something out of GTA or heck - Midnight Club.
> This has absolutely no link or relation to BF - the ONLY link is so called "teamwork" - and you and I both know that doesn't exist in MP matches.
> 
> It's absolutely ridiculous, EA should be ashamed of what they are doing.
> Name it something else - not BF for god sake.
> You know why they did that right?
> 
> TO GAIN MONEY - yet a bloody gain.
> BF is a franchise and a really sucessfull one at it too - in order to push their crap out,t hey have to brand it something people know.
> 
> Let's put it another way:
> FIFA.
> 
> Let's say if they make a FIFA rollercoaster tycoon game. And branded it FIFA 15. DO you understand the implications of this?
> 
> *I'm really done with EA*, this was literally the cherry on top, and BF4 was the icing on the cake. I'm so disgusted right now.
> That makes two of us then!


I wish I had a dollar for every time I've read that since the start of this thread


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> OK new topic guys. What is the BEST Carbine? My vote goes to the AK 5c. If you feather that trigger you can hit guys that are 300m away! My longest headshot was with that at 500m.


The acw-r has the same stats yet is 180 rpm faster. I'd choose it over the 5c and just tap fire to keep the recoil down.

I like going between it (acw-r) and the ace 52 on more open maps. In closer quarters my choice is the mtar. It's high rate of fire just mows people down.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I wish I had a dollar for every time I've read that since the start of this thread


Yet the funny thing is, I've already started my boycott, starting from FIFA 14. This is just the beginning.
I said the same thing with Asus/Sony/Apple (samsung are getting added to that list too - it has already started as well) - Been doing good so far


----------



## jmcosta

hows the game guys?
i stop playing for a month because the lag was horrible in most servers 64
btw bf3 its free


----------



## Krusher33

LOL @ Origin giving away BF3 for free. Prolly to generate revenues by getting people to buy the expansion packs.


----------



## jayfkay

how is the new tickrate? should I reinstall the game?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> LOL @ Origin giving away BF3 for free. Prolly to generate revenues by getting people to buy the expansion packs.


literally was about to post that:
https://www.origin.com/en-ie/store/free-games/on-the-house?7800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> how is the new tickrate? should I reinstall the game?


It hasn't changed - but on CTE it seems to have changed.
Install CTE


----------



## jayfkay

nvm. do they plan on making the change live?


----------



## the9quad

Of course they are giving away bf3 to generate revenue . Of course the new game is using the bf name to use existing brand loyalty to help it sell. It's totally weird how businesses try things to profit....how evil of them. I'm at a loss for words.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> nvm. do they plan on making the change live?


No idea.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Of course they are giving away bf3 to generate revenue . Of course the new game is using the bf name to use existing brand loyalty to help it sell. It's totally weird how businesses try things to profit....how evil of them. I'm at a loss for words.


There's a difference between leveraging your franchise for a profit and destroying your franchise.
Speaking from a business point of view, what they' chosen to do (if they proceed to do it) will absolutely, phenomenally destroy their very successful franchise.
It's no surprise though, it's EA - a company that single handedly kills off its OWN franchise brands for "profit" only to realise it becomes a total disaster.

Don't believe me?
-Look at Need For Speed - went downhill after Underground / Wanted
-Look at Fifa - more things they change, the less gamers like it - EVERY SINGLE person I've spoken to, who has gamed on Fifa, finds what they've done to Fifa14 mind boggling.
-And bringing it back for you: Look at Battlefield. Sure, they've added a LOT, but they've also taken ALL the core elements away from it. Why the hell do you think they brought out CTE?
Why do you think they apologised for their "early release", why do you think they said they would "hold off DLC, until the game was fixed" - and now this, a BF "game" that's more like GTA, rather than BF.

Is this EA throwing in the towel? Possibly.
But they should have done it in another way - doing what they intend to do, will absolutely R.I.P the franchise.
Right now, the ONLY way I see it is BF was known by almost EVERYONE on the internet, that BF4 was broken like crap. People even (seriously) looked into suing the company. EA also got handed the worst company in the WORLD due to their horrible games.

Reality check mate - stop trying to defend them. You have to look at the bigger picture.
On another note - as a "businessman" and a "gamer" - this industry is fragile as hell. You don't go out like that. Instead you go around fixing it and making things right.
I can bet my whole house that EA have separate departments with two separate intentions:
1. The finance department that ONLY cares about the figures. Of course this is important - but take it into a MUCH bigger scale, and put it into football (soccer for some) - you can't just change things in football clubs or expect things to change with money.
2. The marketing department (ie BF3 for free) + dev team (DICE->CTE) are trying to fix everything but are short-handed each time.

Basically this is how it works:
Finance department wants more:
They push things through, things that aren't finished and expect it to just "work" and thus make gamers "happy" for having it in their hands.
Game fails, miserably - part2 teams step in trying to fix it. Finance department got their short-term profit, but now are left in an ever ending cycle of their assets liquidating to dust (because they're broken).

What am I trying to say:
EA + any dev that works for them, needs to take a step back. STOP thinking about the money for one god damn second. If you want to make money or MORE OF IT, then make sure what you release won't be in the press for how BAD it is, thus lowering your profits and REPUTATION (which is something you can't buy). Release something that's maybe not as profitable in the SHORT-TERM, but will rake in the profits in the LONG TERM.
By short and long terms I mean: Short: 1 month - long terms over 4 months. Gaming world is around that time frame.

If you don't agree with me, that's absolutely fine - but heck even at university we were taught this. Basics 101 of marketing, communications and finance.
EA just don't seem to get it in their thick skulls. and it really has come to a point where you've stretched the teddy to far, that it starts to tear into pieces.

*what a beastly post*

EDIT:
And look what I found on the Origin store - something I haven't seen before (something I mentioned above):
https://www.origin.com/en-gb/great-game-guarantee

The irony.


----------



## the9quad

Reality check mate how many big publishers have went bankrupt since ea has been around? Key point ea is still around making money. So as much as they probably could benefit from your business advice based on gut instinct I think they will manage. Unless of course you have a MBA I think they got it covered.

However I do agree with you that it's not always what I want and could be better and they have destroyed some franchises I love but it's their business.

So I do not take it as me arguing with you, your points are valid, I just have a different opinion on this game.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> LOL @ Origin giving away BF3 for free. Prolly to generate revenues by getting people to buy the expansion packs.


True. Last ditch effort to sell the dlc's. I wouldnt be surprised if they decided to shutdown the servers soon there after.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> True. Last ditch effort to sell the dlc's. I wouldnt be surprised if they decided to shutdown the servers soon there after.


LOL man, bit too early for that

It's cool of them. dead space, plants vs zombies(havent even had the motivation to try it yet), now BF3, how many companys you see giving away their games for free, but it's not like EA is bankrupt though so they technically have no reasons to shut down the support for their old games (or not so old, crysis 2..), they talk like they're a small indie company, I mean, how many millions of benefit do they make on each title... oh and they also talk like they can't afford to hire more tech engineers..


----------



## bond32

Just me chiming in here, I keep up with thread and I see so many arguing about the state of bf4, EA, etc. My opinion? There still is no game even remotely close to the experience battlefield 4 gives. Sure its frustrating, even now that I have an awesome connection it still makes me angry with the poor net communication. But I love the game. Nothing else immerses you like battlefield 4. So many awesome cinematic movies on YouTube now that 5 years ago I would have swore it was a well directed movie but it's all game play footage.

Not trying to argue, flame, insinuate. Just telling my thoughts, this from a player who turned over 700 hours play time.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I totally agree that there's no game quite like bf, which is pretty much the only reason I still play it. But people are and have gotten tired of ea's crap.
We've got people on this very thread that are great fps gamers that have stopped playing all together.

As for the 'other publishers' - it's all to do with their marketing budget. If others had millions to spend on marketing, I can guarantee they would be more successful than ea games. Unfortunately they don't have that money and thus are not seen as successful, no matter how good the game is.
Essentially, ea has a great marketing budget and coupled with a household name, people will buy the game, even if it's broken.
Core gamers though, Will now think twice.
Anyone on this thread won't just buy the next game, they'll look into it, research it and even look for the cheapest deal on it. We're a minority here, but we're the ones that drive and have driven bf forward.
I can't quite stress how similar this is to the Samsung issues right now.
Developers, single handily made the s1 the most popular Android phone.
Instead of thanking them and moving in the right direction, Samsung went the consumer/Apple route.
Now there s4 and s5 are not proving to be as successful as they originally planned. And people like me are now boycotting Samsung phones, for a phone manufacturer that's open source and cares about its client base.


----------



## the9quad

I've been playing BF since the 42' beta I'd say that makes me a core BF gamer, I'll pre-order any BF game period, because even when they aren't perfect they are fun. AND core gamers know they have all been broken somewhat on release and have all had less then stellar net code. Just for fun on another forum I visit I went back to the release time frame of BF42 and BF2 and lo and behold thread titles like horrible netcode, broken, etc.. were there.

Side note- To this day though I still think 42' and Desert combat were the pinnacle of the BF experience (it was new and fresh back then and gamers werent whiny turds all on about their precious KDR it was about teamwork and winning the round). Something happened to BF when they started catering to the other core gamers ( you know the halo/cod kids from xbox) and it has definitely taken something out of it.

Even in the release state of BF4 I had a blast though. Honestly, though hey screwed up their money maker, realized it and are fixing it. No one else has a budget to make a game like this, and as such they have investors to please, this means releases happen on a time frame and when they don't investors lose, the company loses. They gambled releasing early. created some ill will, realized it and implemented a ton of fixes. Will the same thing happen again? I'd bet money on it,, but they will darn sure attempt to do what it takes to fix their golden laying goose. i do however think they are smart enough to learn from their mistakes, and I expect the next one to have implemented lessons learned from this title. I am not defending EA or the state of BF4 on release, I am just saying there were reasons for it (understandably none of which customers care about). I am also saying in my experience it wasn't game breaking in the sense that I was still having fun, more fun then in any other MP title.

I was wrong though, one other company/franchise has the budget to make a game like this, and to be brutally honest they turned out a product infinitely in worse shape then BF and it is still broken to this day, but they get a free pass (which is mind boggling). They have also been miking the franchise far worse than this new BF (snoop dog anyone?) and have put about zero resources to making their engine modern in any sense of the word (yet it still runs worse than BF4)


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I totally agree that there's no game quite like bf, which is pretty much the only reason I still play it. But ..........(insert malcontented rhetoric here)


What never ceases to vex me, is that you _still_ fail to realize that.... _no one cares !_

You continuously post every nuance that bothers you about Battlefield here, instead of at a Battlefield/Dice/EA forum where people who can actually effect change, actually read what's being posted and yet you seem completely oblivious to the fact that no one here is either in a position to, or even inclined to if they were, to do anything about the veritable catalog of things that bother you about the Battlefield games, Dice or EA and yet day after day, post after post, you relentlessly just keep at it as if it will ever make one iota of difference. If I disliked _anything_ in life, as much as you obviously dislike this game, or even _half_ as much, I would _never_ waste the precious moments of my life, that I would never get back, bothering with it. I would simply find something..._anything_, that would just make me happier than whatever it was and enjoy that instead.
Life is way too short to be wasted on things that do not fulfill us.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I've been playing BF since the 42' beta I'd say that makes me a core BF gamer, I'll pre-order any BF game period, because even when they aren't perfect they are fun. AND core gamers know they have all been broken somewhat on release and have all had less then stellar net code. Just for fun on another forum I visit I went back to the release time frame of BF42 and BF2 and lo and behold thread titles like horrible netcode, broken, etc.. were there.
> 
> Side note- To this day though I still think 42' and Desert combat were the pinnacle of the BF experience (it was new and fresh back then and gamers werent whiny turds all on about their precious KDR it was about teamwork and winning the round). Something happened to BF when they started catering to the other core gamers ( you know the halo/cod kids from xbox) and it has definitely taken something out of it.
> 
> Even in the release state of BF4 I had a blast though. Honestly, though hey screwed up their money maker, realized it and are fixing it. No one else has a budget to make a game like this, and as such they have investors to please, this means releases happen on a time frame and when they don't investors lose, the company loses. They gambled releasing early. created some ill will, realized it and implemented a ton of fixes. Will the same thing happen again? I'd bet money on it,, but they will darn sure attempt to do what it takes to fix their golden laying goose. i do however think they are smart enough to learn from their mistakes, and I expect the next one to have implemented lessons learned from this title. I am not defending EA or the state of BF4 on release, I am just saying there were reasons for it (understandably none of which customers care about). I am also saying in my experience it wasn't game breaking in the sense that I was still having fun, more fun then in any other MP title.
> 
> I was wrong though, one other company/franchise has the budget to make a game like this, and to be brutally honest they turned out a product infinitely in worse shape then BF and it is still broken to this day, but they get a free pass (which is mind boggling). They have also been miking the franchise far worse than this new BF (snoop dog anyone?) and have put about zero resources to making their engine modern in any sense of the word (yet it still runs worse than BF4)


agreed with most that was said.
Reading down, I was going to correct you on the budgets of others: activision and ubisoft both have the scope to do so. And funnily enough they've gone the extremes:
Activision with a totally arcade game.
Ubisoft a totally tactical game
Ea is the bridge between the two, and more people, because of the popularity of bf are becoming more tactically aware.


----------



## Darren9

Well, thankfully, people tend not to come to OCN for business advice. Call of Duty already nailed it's coffin shut so tight as to break some sales records post mortem? "I personally don't like it so of course it will fail" - no way to operate in a consumer market.

Isn't the reality that the biggest consumers of games are under 16's and 30-40 year olds, that's the last I heard over here. Not many kids or old folks here in the OCN elite and they're the ones you've got to keep happy?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> Well, thankfully, people tend not to come to OCN for business advice. Call of Duty already nailed it's coffin shut so tight as to break some sales records post mortem? "I personally don't like it so of course it will fail" - no way to operate in a consumer market.
> 
> Isn't the reality that the biggest consumers of games are under 16's and 30-40 year olds, that's the last I heard over here. Not many kids or old folks here in the OCN elite and they're the ones you've got to keep happy?


you're completely missing the point. I've always been one to care for others, more than me. In that respect, I care for the franchise more than I do of if I'll buy it or not. Same goes for bf4, I care for it being reasonable to play more than my personal enjoyment of it.
Also, I'll just point out: there is no need for indirect personal attacks, nor is there the need for posts that are patronising.
Stop acting like that.


----------



## Devotii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> hows the game guys?
> i stop playing for a month because the lag was horrible in most servers 64
> btw bf3 its free


I played again last night for a good time length for the first time in a while and no problems at all. The only crash I had was not in gameplay but on the end of game screen when I clicked on the friends thing in the top right to see what it was and it crashed. Gameplay was fine, just find a good server









I enabled mantle and I have 40 to 60+ fps on ultra with a 7950 at 925 mhz / 1250 mhz so can't complain. I will be playing lots more while servers are still full up! I don't want to have paid full price for it and not use it while it is popular, I can always do campaign at another time! Multiplayer is where it's at!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> LOL @ Origin giving away BF3 for free. Prolly to generate revenues by getting people to buy the expansion packs.
> 
> 
> 
> True. Last ditch effort to sell the dlc's. I wouldnt be surprised if they decided to shutdown the servers soon there after.
Click to expand...

Please tell why would you think that?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I totally agree that there's no game quite like bf, which is pretty much the only reason I still play it. But people are and have gotten tired of ea's crap.
> We've got people on this very thread that are great fps gamers that have stopped playing all together.
> 
> As for the 'other publishers' - it's all to do with their marketing budget. If others had millions to spend on marketing, I can guarantee they would be more successful than ea games. Unfortunately they don't have that money and thus are not seen as successful, no matter how good the game is.
> Essentially, ea has a great marketing budget and coupled with a household name, people will buy the game, even if it's broken.
> Core gamers though, Will now think twice.
> Anyone on this thread won't just buy the next game, they'll look into it, research it and even look for the cheapest deal on it. We're a minority here, but we're the ones that drive and have driven bf forward.
> I can't quite stress how similar this is to the Samsung issues right now.
> Developers, single handily made the s1 the most popular Android phone.
> Instead of thanking them and moving in the right direction, Samsung went the consumer/Apple route.
> Now there s4 and s5 are not proving to be as successful as they originally planned. And people like me are now boycotting Samsung phones, for a phone manufacturer that's open source and cares about its client base.


I agree with you on some points, but most of us who have left have basically just moved on to other games, i now give CS:S and CS:GO more love and enjoy playing some of my Steam games that deserved more attention.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Please tell why would you think that?


Failed attempt at sarcasm.


----------



## Krusher33

d joke


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devotii*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> hows the game guys?
> i stop playing for a month because the lag was horrible in most servers 64
> btw bf3 its free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I played again last night for a good time length for the first time in a while and no problems at all. The only crash I had was not in gameplay but on the end of game screen when I clicked on the friends thing in the top right to see what it was and it crashed. Gameplay was fine, just find a good server
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enabled mantle and I have 40 to 60+ fps on ultra with a 7950 at 925 mhz / 1250 mhz so can't complain. I will be playing lots more while servers are still full up! I don't want to have paid full price for it and not use it while it is popular, I can always do campaign at another time! Multiplayer is where it's at!
Click to expand...

Did you by chance do any before/after testing with DX vs Mantle? I have a 7950 as well, haven't upgraded drivers yet to test Mantle myself.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I am curious about Mantle results at 1440P Ultra with 7950/70 Crossfire. 670 SLI is giving me about an average of 75 FPS under DX 11.1. Will try Google...


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Just me chiming in here, I keep up with thread and I see so many arguing about the state of bf4, EA, etc. My opinion? There still is no game even remotely close to the experience battlefield 4 gives. Sure its frustrating, even now that I have an awesome connection it still makes me angry with the poor net communication. But I love the game. Nothing else immerses you like battlefield 4. So many awesome cinematic movies on YouTube now that 5 years ago I would have swore it was a well directed movie but it's all game play footage.
> 
> Not trying to argue, flame, insinuate. Just telling my thoughts, this from a player who turned over 700 hours play time.


This, such this. I absolutely love bf4 for a reason and that is because it has both scale and twitch action fun. Yes Arma has more scale and COD is the twitchiest shooter there is but BF has found the perfect balance. Only in Battlefield 4 can you leap out of a plane, machine gun a helicopter pilot, and take their chopper.

Also, you have 700 hours on BF4 . I only have 100 and I have been playing since beta.


----------



## Unknownm

200% scale and limiting to 30fps (no vsync just "gametime.maxvariablefps 30") really pushes the ram up there. Mantle > Ultra > No AA > 4K Internal , 1080p output,


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> OK new topic guys. What is the BEST Carbine? My vote goes to the AK 5c. If you feather that trigger you can hit guys that are 300m away! My longest headshot was with that at 500m.


Oh wow , thankyou this carbine is a beast, just had a round with it, it is really accurate and damage is great too +rep!


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Oh wow , thankyou this carbine is a beast, just had a round with it, it is really accurate and damage is great too +rep!


IF you think that is beast-ACE52 CQB, amazing


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> IF you think that is beast-ACE52 CQB, amazing


agreed, this would be the OP one


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> IF you think that is beast-ACE52 CQB, amazing


That is the weapon I have used the most - been trying out some different weapons lately, as people always claimed it was OP.

I was really surprised how quickly it takes people down, very impressed. (AK 5C)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

5C is nice, but it feels as if it doesn't do enough damage? lol


----------



## the9quad

I have over 6,500 kills with the ACE-52 CQB. I love it, and very rarely switch to smoething else.


----------



## daguardian

To me it felt like it was doing plenty of damage, I was having to put less rounds into target with it - by that I mean I would keep popping rounds off, thinking I needed a couple more for the kill, but they would already be down.


----------



## Ghost12

[
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> To me it felt like it was doing plenty of damage, I was having to put less rounds into target with it - by that I mean I would keep popping rounds off, thinking I needed a couple more for the kill, but they would already be down.


Because of the accuracy and the relative ease to control even at range, more shots on target, Ak5c is by far the best imo since release although hear good things about the G36c post buff and always had a liking for the Aku12. Never liked the Ace52, used it a couple times and never went back to it.

My carbine use - http://gyazo.com/ad1783bebe67e43868aa56a763b37969


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I have over 6,500 kills with the ACE-52 CQB. I love it, and *very rarely* switch to smoething else.


Wow so few kills with any other weapon - I like the commitment!

In BFV you couldn't get the MAT-49 outta my hands


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Wow so few kills with any other weapon - I like the commitment!
> 
> In BFV you couldn't get the MAT-49 outta my hands


It's the gun I like, I think it is the best combo of accuracy/power/hipfire out of any gun. At least it feels that way to me. I mess around with other guns from time to time, but other than the AWS I just don't see any advantage. I also don't have the skill to snipe, so I don't. I leave that up to the people who enjoy that type of game play. I enjoy spray and praying, it seems with this gun you don' have to do a lot of praying lol.


----------



## Krusher33

Speaking of hip firing... I don't notice when I hip fire or aim anymore.


----------



## amd655

BF3 had a ******ed bug where if you ADS then come out of it it will continue the accuracy of being ADS whilst firing at the hip.

I have to say that there was not really one weapon i liked over another for efficiency, as they are all gameplay style dependent, i am highly variable


----------



## Krusher33

I think I don't notice it because I have a bad habit of not stopping then aim and shoot. So essentially I'm getting the same poor accuracy but I do ADS just to see enemy better.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Oh wow , thankyou this carbine is a beast, just had a round with it, it is really accurate and damage is great too +rep!


Damage is average carbine damage, 30 I think but yes its the accuracy that makes that gun. Thx man!


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> IF you think that is beast-ACE52 CQB, amazing


Ace 52 cqb is pretty good, its my 2nd favorite carbine. Damage is 40 which is the highest damaging carbine there is but its far less accurate than ak5c. Cant make my 300m headshots with that and get called a hacker!


----------



## Lhotse

I tried the ACE 52 CQB and just did not care for the slower firing rate. I preferred the AK 5C until I recently found that the SG553 with the muzzle break/ angled grip setup, is actually quite good and have been using it a lot with my Recon and Engineer kits.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Ace 52 cqb is pretty good, its my 2nd favorite carbine. Damage is 40 which is the highest damaging carbine there is but its far less accurate than ak5c. Cant make my 300m headshots with that and get called a hacker!


Todays' games with the AK 5C have been the most satisfying I have had for a long time, I shoot at something and it goes down, first time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> I tried the ACE 52 CQB and just did not care for the slower firing rate. I preferred the AK 5C until I recently found that the SG553 with the muzzle break/ angled grip setup, is actually quite good and have been using it a lot with my Recon and Engineer kits.


Have to give that a try next


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Todays' games with the AK 5C have been the most satisfying I have had for a long time, I shoot at something and it goes down, first time.
> Have to give that a try next


Glad I could brighten your day! Sadly we cant hop on together and be the "AK 5 squad", my motherboard died yesterday.







but just wait till you get the x2 zoom attachment, it practically turns the gun into a DMR!


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> It's the gun I like, I think it is the best combo of accuracy/power/hipfire out of any gun. At least it feels that way to me. I mess around with other guns from time to time, but other than the AWS I just don't see any advantage. I also don't have the skill to snipe, so I don't. I leave that up to the people who enjoy that type of game play. I enjoy spray and praying, it seems with this gun you don' have to do a lot of praying lol.


Heh "spray no pray" was my line re. the super fast 51-round P90 in BF3. It somehow sucks in BF4. MP7 is kind of close but only a mag of only 41.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> but just wait till you get the x2 zoom attachment, it practically turns the gun into a DMR!


Hmm&#8230;I generally suck with the zoomed attachments as I mostly run and gun and am not used using them at all. Every time I have tried it really messes me up. Maybe should give more time. And x2 isn't much. Think I tried a 3.4x or something last...


----------



## moocowman

Only using one gun gets really boring for me. I just can't do it even if the one gun is superior to everything else. This is probably why gun game modes are some of my favorite to play. I really hope they bring it back. I miss it.









Unrelated.. I'm happy to see the veteran battle packs were finally sent out. I got the 3x scope for the .44 out of it. xD


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Only using one gun gets really boring for me. I just can't do it even if the one gun is superior to everything else. This is probably why gun game modes are some of my favorite to play. I really hope they bring it back. I miss it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unrelated.. I'm happy to see the veteran battle packs were finally sent out. I got the 3x scope for the .44 out of it. xD


Gun game in BF3 kept the game alive for me, I'm sure it will be back soon enough.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Only using one gun gets really boring for me. I just can't do it even if the one gun is superior to everything else. This is probably why gun game modes are some of my favorite to play. I really hope they bring it back. I miss it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unrelated.. I'm happy to see the veteran battle packs were finally sent out. I got the 3x scope for the .44 out of it. xD
> 
> 
> 
> Gun game in BF3 kept the game alive for me, I'm sure it will be back soon enough.
Click to expand...

Too bad there were very few servers for gun game, it was pretty fun and had so much potential. They finally allowed a few different weapon sets, maybe even custom weapon sets toward the end of BF3, but by that time there were only about 2-3 active servers at peak times, it seemed.

I started using the M4 lately, so good... other then when it jams from trying to fire to fast.


----------



## battleaxe

well. No dice. Reloaded windows
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Whatev's I will take another MP fps on the frostbite engine, and I think it looks fun and it has no impact on BF proper so who cares? A police and bad guy themed MP shooter, seems different enough in the stale as crap modern military glut mp shooter we have now. So now we have payday meets rainbow 6 meets BF, sounds awesome and I cant wait.


Agreed. Aside from the game's problems... it still looks fun. Which is kinda the point. Right?


----------



## nasmith2000

I'm usually always rockin the mp7 (heavy barrel, holo 1x, and folding grip), but only play hardcore, so totally different strategy when it comes to guns i think.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Interesting. I like those fast-spraying PDWs for CQC hip-firing on multiple enemies at once so I go laser sight and some stabilizer usually. I should use a silencer, at least occasionally, but I never do.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Interesting. I like those fast-spraying PDWs for CQC hip-firing on multiple enemies at once so I go laser sight and some stabilizer usually. I should use a silencer, at least occasionally, but I never do.


yeah depending on the map i will switch out the heavy barrel for the green laser, it's just cool. no need for silencer while playing hardcore, since there is no mini map to reveal location.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Heh "spray no pray" was my line re. the super fast 51-round P90 in BF3. It somehow sucks in BF4. MP7 is kind of close but only a mag of only 41.
> Hmm&#8230;I generally suck with the zoomed attachments as I mostly run and gun and am not used using them at all. Every time I have tried it really messes me up. Maybe should give more time. And x2 isn't much. Think I tried a 3.4x or something last...


The x2 scope is able to be toggled on and off. I usually keep it off but flip it on to get guys over 250m. It really helps and still let's my handle guys at close quarters unlike 3.4x scopes.


----------



## bond32

I wouldn't say the p90 is bad in bf4, but rather I feel all pdw's are underpowered and could use something... My opinion they need to half the reload times. Way I see it there really isn't much reason to pick a pdw over select carbines albeit I love the AS VAL...

I would keep the concept the same, close range masters. So dontchange the damage, range, but seems reasonable to reduce the reload times.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I wouldn't say the p90 is bad in bf4, but rather I feel all pdw's are underpowered and could use something... My opinion they need to half the reload times. Way I see it there really isn't much reason to pick a pdw over select carbines albeit I love the AS VAL...
> 
> I would keep the concept the same, close range masters. So dontchange the damage, range, but seems reasonable to reduce the reload times.


Is a lot to do with them being class specific for not being used, there really is no reason to use one in bf4, been playing bf3 all night as is extremely busy right now with the freebie and had a blast with the mp7, laser and extended mag, that is what a pdw good time was all about lol, metro back rage.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Short range, got to love the VAL


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Short range, got to love the VAL


Oh I do lol... Over 1k kills with it now. But I just don't understand in bf4. Would be awesome if PDW's had some sort of defining feature aside from better short range


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Oh I do lol... Over 1k kills with it now. But I just don't understand in bf4. Would be awesome if PDW's had some sort of defining feature aside from better short range


In the real world they are much easier to handle in tight spaces. Mobile VIP protection is kind of why they are all the rage...or at least a big part of it.
I don't know how you translate that into a game where full assault rifles and even light machine guns make it through doorways and other tight spaces the same as any other gun. Their real world advantage is in conditions like that....mostly. They also for the most part fire alot of rounds per second.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Oh I do lol... Over 1k kills with it now. But I just don't understand in bf4. Would be awesome if PDW's had some sort of defining feature aside from better short range


I agree... I am definitely not a big PDW fan in BF4. Other guns just seem better, even in situations (CQ) where PDW's should be relevant.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I agree... I am definitely not a big PDW fan in BF4. Other guns just seem better, even in situations (CQ) where PDW's should be relevant.


For the most part you're right. But the as val and sr2 are just great weapons. 1v1 close quarters you won't win vs them.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Too bad there were very few servers for gun game, it was pretty fun and had so much potential. They finally allowed a few different weapon sets, maybe even custom weapon sets toward the end of BF3, but by that time there were only about 2-3 active servers at peak times, it seemed.
> 
> I started using the M4 lately, so good... other then when it jams from trying to fire to fast.


I didn't have any issues finding servers. The only problem was that a lot of them just used the same weapon selection which I wasn't really a big fan of. I would love to see the mode return with a lot more customization since that was definitely my go-to mode for warming up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I wouldn't say the p90 is bad in bf4, but rather I feel all pdw's are underpowered and could use something... My opinion they need to half the reload times. Way I see it there really isn't much reason to pick a pdw over select carbines albeit I love the AS VAL...
> 
> I would keep the concept the same, close range masters. So dontchange the damage, range, but seems reasonable to reduce the reload times.


I don't feel PDWs are that underpowered. Guns like the CZ-3A1 and JS2 absolutely melt through people and are some of my favorite guns to use in the game. I can't really think of any carbine that matches them in regards to their insane fire-rate. They do have limited use when it comes to larger open maps but in smaller tighter maps they're pretty useful (IMO).


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I don't feel PDWs are that underpowered. Guns like the CZ-3A1 and JS2 absolutely melt through people and are some of my favorite guns to use in the game. I can't really think of any carbine that matches them in regards to their insane fire-rate. They do have limited use when it comes to larger open maps but in smaller tighter maps they're pretty useful (IMO).


JS2 is a pitiful weapon... The CZ is indeed awesome. As for a carbine to match? The ACW-R and MTAR both have similar fire rates, however they also have better range.


----------



## StrongForce

JSP is awesome I like it, only good for close range obviously like most PDW.. sometimes I even forget they're there.. lol the CZ is sick the fire rate on it.. lol I need more unlocks for the PDWs!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> For the most part you're right. But the as val and sr2 are just great weapons. 1v1 close quarters you won't win vs them.


I'm an engineer 90% of the time (fly scout heli's), so my gun of choice is the ACE-52 CQB in almost any map or situation. That gun is just stupidly good. I mostly play on HC servers as well.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'm an engineer 90% of the time (fly scout heli's), so my gun of choice is the ACE-52 CQB in almost any map or situation. That gun is just stupidly good. I mostly play on HC servers as well.


Does TDM exist in BF4? ... i would think it does









Anyway, best way to learn the guns in the game is mix TDM with conquest, you get a feel for conquest, aswell as using your twitch/aim skill in TDM, it tightens up your gameplay considerably as a foot soldier.

I always enjoyed the SCAR-H as a go to Engi weapon, though it is one of the lower common guns back in BF3, from BF4 Beta, it seemed to lack the recoil of the BF3 variant making it considerably easier to use, but kept the damage i think?


----------



## keikei

So i've reinstalled this game after a few months and i noticed this in the news section. "Netcode Patch: We are also working on a major update to the Battlefield 4 netcode." Also, whatever 'skill' i had before has completely gone down the drain. lol. Oh, when does dragon teeth come out? Is there a theme?


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> JS2 is a pitiful weapon... The CZ is indeed awesome. As for a carbine to match? The ACW-R and MTAR both have similar fire rates, however they also have better range.


I haven't played in a little while and don't know if DICE tweaked it but last time I played, the JS2 was a pretty decent gun. It's not the best but it holds up and a higher ammo capacity is always nice. I certainly wouldn't call it pitiful. To each his own, I suppose.

I don't know where the MTAR stacks in comparison to the other guns either because I don't own any DLC for BF4 yet. I need to get on that. D:


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I haven't played in a little while and don't know if DICE tweaked it but last time I played, the JS2 was a pretty decent gun. It's not the best but it holds up and a higher ammo capacity is always nice. I certainly wouldn't call it pitiful. To each his own, I suppose.
> 
> I don't know where the MTAR stacks in comparison to the other guns either because I don't own any DLC for BF4 yet. I need to get on that. D:


Honestly, I used it for a bit after seeing your post. It wasn't as bad as I thought. Still there are better options in the carbine department imo.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> So i've reinstalled this game after a few months and i noticed this in the news section. "Netcode Patch: We are also working on a major update to the Battlefield 4 netcode." Also, whatever 'skill' i had before has completely gone down the drain. lol. Oh, when does dragon teeth come out? Is there a theme?


It is supposed to be released in June sometime according to some leaks. Keep in mind that BF4 Premium members will get it 2 weeks sooner than non-Premium.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I wouldn't say the p90 is bad in bf4, but rather I feel all pdw's are underpowered and could use something... My opinion they need to half the reload times. Way I see it there really isn't much reason to pick a pdw over select carbines albeit I love the AS VAL...
> 
> I would keep the concept the same, close range masters. So dontchange the damage, range, but seems reasonable to reduce the reload times.


Lol sure it seems reasonable but the last time a developer changed the reload speed on a p90 they got death threats.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Honestly, I used it for a bit after seeing your post. It wasn't as bad as I thought. Still there are better options in the carbine department imo.


It's also a hip-fire beast. I've gotten some ridiculous kills from quite a distance because its hip-fire spread is pretty low.

But yeah, it's really all about preference. Some people are going to better or worse with certain guns compared to other people. Some people said the CZ-75 sucked pre-buff but I absolutely loved it and felt it was a much more consistent pistol than most of the others. I gotta get around to reinstalling BF4 to see how it compares now.


----------



## daguardian

Anyone noticed that when you switch from a DLC server (ie last round played) then change to a vanilla server, you get the BF4 stopped working error?

Then when I try to connect again it works. I have just started to realise this, seems like bug to me..?

Edit ; just went from vanilla to DLC server and it happened again, second try it worked no problems.


----------



## XLifted

Battlefield 3 is FREE on Origin.com, go *DOWNLOAD IT.*

It will be free until 6/3/14


----------



## Ghost12

Decided to download the cte, seen it has grown now to nearly 18gb, after seeing an xfactor video this morning regards upcoming changes to time to kill, scope sway and suppression this may be worth now trying to me personally. Had an absolute blast though last couple days on a heavily populated bf3.

Edit - well been trying to download the cte all day to zero success, download just fails after a couple of minutes or will not start at all due to an error code, I played a few rounds of bf4 the other day until could no longer join a server due to [email protected] online message so switched to bf3, this game is really not encouraging me to return, and that is being polite

http://gyazo.com/76b3c73d8983b38941f77cd146cf2d68


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Right - decided to go and uninstall BF4 from my SSD and move it to my HDD. I don't play BF4 no more.
BF4 CTE on the other hand...I'm loving that.

So I moved CTE from my HDD to SSD.
Just goes to show how much I hate BF4 for its netcode problems.


----------



## keikei

^DICE is releasing the huge 'net-code' patch soon. You may want to reverse your decision.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> ^DICE is releasing the huge 'net-code' patch soon. You may want to reverse your decision.


Not until it is completely ported.
If they do so, I'll reverse it.


----------



## axizor

So Totally Dubbed, CTE is finally turning out to be a solid product? I might just get back into BF4 when the fixes go completely public.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor*
> 
> So Totally Dubbed, CTE is finally turning out to be a solid product? I might just get back into BF4 when the fixes go completely public.


Yeah - it still is buggy, but that's because it is a testing environment.
However, the netcode elements of it and the certain aspects that annoy me about BF4's core gameplay elements feel somewhat "fixed" or at least BETTER than they were in the original BF4 game.

And that makes me want to play the game again, at least CTE.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Heh I have been having a _blast_ on the Naval Strike maps raining down long-range TV missiles on other attack boats from across the map right outside of my spawn. It is surprisingly easy. Just find one on the map, launch missile and head towards it well above the waves.

It occurred to me to try after the waves took out three of my TVs in a row.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> ^DICE is releasing the huge 'net-code' patch soon. You may want to reverse your decision.


I try to stick to lower ping servers. My favorite is usually at less than 30 ms fully loaded with players. This seems to help with some of the issues like kill trading.


----------



## Faster_is_better

CTE definitely plays a bit different. It's more resource intensive on client side, I was seeing more FPS drops all around and levolution events tanked my FPS, but bullets connecting seemed quite good. I was hitting snipers way off with the AKU12, where typically those bullets would probably "disappear" or miss, hitmarker feedback was good too.


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> CTE definitely plays a bit different. It's more resource intensive on client side, I was seeing more FPS drops all around and levolution events tanked my FPS, but bullets connecting seemed quite good. I was hitting snipers way off with the AKU12, where typically those bullets would probably "disappear" or miss, hitmarker feedback was good too.


Hits register = GREAT (haven't played CTE myself)

More resources needed = VERY NOT great. Because I have FINALLY stabilized by BF4 gameplay at 4.72 Ghz and overclocked 7950 @ 1200 Core Clock, and 1630 Memory Clock.

If I start having issues with FPS again I will be pissed









They better optimize it further, if there is such a thing with other aspects of game.

All I can say is that I have been playing BF3 for the first time ever for past 2 days and I LOVE IT.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> CTE definitely plays a bit different. It's more resource intensive on client side, I was seeing more FPS drops all around and levolution events tanked my FPS, but bullets connecting seemed quite good. I was hitting snipers way off with the AKU12, where typically those bullets would probably "disappear" or miss, hitmarker feedback was good too.


One thing I have noticed with CTE (and this could be down to my HIGH "tickrate" setting) is that I do somewhat stutter whilst running - it isn't smooth, more like jagged running?

Is it only me?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> CTE definitely plays a bit different. It's more resource intensive on client side, I was seeing more FPS drops all around and levolution events tanked my FPS, but bullets connecting seemed quite good. I was hitting snipers way off with the AKU12, where typically those bullets would probably "disappear" or miss, hitmarker feedback was good too.
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I have noticed with CTE (and this could be down to my HIGH "tickrate" setting) is that I do somewhat stutter whilst running - it isn't smooth, more like jagged running?
> 
> Is it only me?
Click to expand...

I can't really tell since my FPS can't even stick to 59 very constantly. Possibly the few maps I played are just extra intensive and I haven't played them in a while, dunno. But I know when part of the building came down on Hainan Resort, my FPS dropped and pegged to 10fps for about 20-30 seconds before it recovered. I did notice higher memory load, although maybe my ingame settings aren't matching my regular game. I thought I switched all the graphical options to match though.

I only played a couple hours so that was my initial thoughts.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I can't really tell since my FPS can't even stick to 59 very constantly. Possibly the few maps I played are just extra intensive and I haven't played them in a while, dunno. But I know when part of the building came down on Hainan Resort, my FPS dropped and pegged to 10fps for about 20-30 seconds before it recovered. I did notice higher memory load, although maybe my ingame settings aren't matching my regular game. I thought I switched all the graphical options to match though.
> 
> I only played a couple hours so that was my initial thoughts.


Interesting - ok


----------



## mr1hm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I can't really tell since my FPS can't even stick to 59 very constantly. Possibly the few maps I played are just extra intensive and I haven't played them in a while, dunno. But I know when part of the building came down on Hainan Resort, my FPS dropped and pegged to 10fps for about 20-30 seconds before it recovered. I did notice higher memory load, although maybe my ingame settings aren't matching my regular game. I thought I switched all the graphical options to match though.
> 
> I only played a couple hours so that was my initial thoughts.


i talked to t1gge (the most active dev on the CTE forums) in the earlier stages of CTE about the FPS drop that is caused by the Hainan Resort levolution. he believes that it may be caused by the extreme physics rendering of a dead player's body during the levolution event.

i haven't been able to test and record footage of this but, i noticed my FPS doesn't drop when there are no dead players inside. on the other hand, even the death of 1 player seems to drop my FPS into the 10-20 range.


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I can't really tell since my FPS can't even stick to 59 very constantly. Possibly the few maps I played are just extra intensive and I haven't played them in a while, dunno. *But I know when part of the building came down on Hainan Resort, my FPS dropped and pegged to 10fps for about 20-30 seconds before it recovered*. I did notice higher memory load, although maybe my ingame settings aren't matching my regular game. I thought I switched all the graphical options to match though.
> 
> I only played a couple hours so that was my initial thoughts.


That still happens in regular BF4 for me


----------



## BruceB

Does anzone know the release date for _Dragon's Teeth_?


----------



## the9quad

I'm so freaking sick of auto balance, I join a team that's pinned in, get them unpinned and turn the tables, get auto switched do it again auto switch! Eff this game!


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I'm so freaking sick of auto balance, I join a team that's pinned in, get them unpinned and turn the tables, get auto switched do it again auto switch! Eff this game!


Blame the people who make the auto balance plug ins and those server admins that configure them.

Some of them are downright stupid.


----------



## the9quad

It's downright frustrating, getting pinned in kn both sides knowing your the sole reason the other team is able too in the first place.


----------



## Devotii

But what if you joined a team getting pinned and were not able to over turn it? That is more annoying and would lead to higher % of leavers = less on server. I've never noticed switching teams. Maybe I'm lucky servers I play on don't have it installed.


----------



## daguardian

BF4 Server and Client Updates just out









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2979150493962966647/
Quote:


> We've started rolling out a new Battlefield 4 update for PC. A short period of downtime is expected with this update.
> 
> All update details below.
> 
> June 03 PC Game Update Notes:
> - Improved/reduced explosion induced camera shake
> - Character collision improvements
> - Fix to reduce object damage mismatch between client/server.
> - Fix explosion packs not being able to be shot sometimes
> - Improvements for client side packet loss
> - Client crash fixes
> - AMD Mantle multi-GPU improvements
> - Carrier Assault game mode reports bug fix
> - High Frequency Network update
> -Added High frequency "bubble" updating player movement, stance, rotation, damage and projectiles at a separate rate on foot and in vehicles
> -Added option to control client side update rate setting


----------



## 98uk

So, that means we can alter the tickrate client side now!?


----------



## SLADEizGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I'm so freaking sick of auto balance, I join a team that's pinned in, get them unpinned and turn the tables, get auto switched do it again auto switch! Eff this game!


That has been happening to me for awhile. I thought it was the Admins at one point..


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> So, that means we can alter the tickrate client side now!?


Yes, and this update is sweeet!!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Not to convinced on that update, does it take all the cte elements or....Just partial?


----------



## Ghost12

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=877408245607667 catch this video before is taken down


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Not to convinced on that update, does it take all the cte elements or....Just partial?


It felt the same as the CTE to me, not sure if it took everything, but I also tried out Mantle it was running very well, no stutter at all, was at 150 -200FPS on Lockers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=877408245607667 catch this video before is taken down


Talk about copy and paste, Siege of Shanghai anyone...


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> It felt the same as the CTE to me, not sure if it took everything, but I also tried out Mantle it was running very well, no stutter at all, was at 150 -200FPS on Lockers.
> Talk about copy and paste, Siege of Shanghai anyone...


Same, not just siege, the whole package except for a theme reskin, could be ok but will encourage wrath I imagine at the fact it could easily be a dlc/add on imo.


----------



## Krusher33

The auto-switching servers... meh. I don't mind the auto-scramble but squads stay together at start of next match. But the auto-switch single players ones... they drive me nuts.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=877408245607667 catch this video before is taken down


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Same, not just siege, the whole package except for a theme reskin, could be ok but will encourage wrath I imagine at the fact it could easily be a dlc/add on imo.


And considering all the BS that BF4 has gone through, it should be discounted for any BF4 owners - but we know that is never going to happen.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=877408245607667 catch this video before is taken down


Make it a free DLC and maybe I'll play it. Gonna be very weary of anything Battlefield related from now on until I see an actual difference in the way things are handled.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Make it a free DLC and maybe I'll play it. Gonna be very weary of anything Battlefield related from now on until I see an actual difference in the way things are handled.


I think a lot of people will be more wary with their purchase this time but to look at it in a positive way, bf3 free has been a huge success from what I have seen playing the last couple days, bf4 is changing for the better gradually and this game if not dogged with the bf4 problems or is implementing the current fixes regarding the engine could be a great success. The doom and gloom of the last few months since Bf4 launch could be turned around pretty conclusively shortly,


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I think a lot of people will be more wary with their purchase this time but to look at it in a positive way, bf3 free has been a huge success from what I have seen playing the last couple days, bf4 is changing for the better gradually and this game if not dogged with the bf4 problems or is implementing the current fixes regarding the engine could be a greaat success. The doom and gloom of the last few months since Bf4 launch could be turned around pretty conclusively shortly,


I personally will not be investing any money into any other titles until months after release and that's *IF* everything is handled the way it should be, and of course that the game is playable and has some replay ability.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

So guys, what's the actual increase in network usage with this new 30hz tickrate update?

If somebody could test this that would be great.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

THEY FIXED THE NETCODE HOOAH!


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> THEY FIXED THE NETCODE HOOAH!


*Wooooooooooo!!!*

happy.gif


----------



## SLADEizGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=877408245607667 catch this video before is taken down


That looks a little like a China Rising map.


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr1hm*
> 
> i talked to t1gge (the most active dev on the CTE forums) in the earlier stages of CTE about the FPS drop that is caused by the Hainan Resort levolution. he believes that it may be caused by the extreme physics rendering of a dead player's body during the levolution event.
> 
> i haven't been able to test and record footage of this but, i noticed my FPS doesn't drop when there are no dead players inside. on the other hand, even the death of 1 player seems to drop my FPS into the 10-20 range.


Hmmm. This is an interesting idea. I too have noticed that the fps drop does not always happen. I just figured it was random like the rest of the way the game plays. lol

Just read after I posted that the netcode is fixed!?!?!? Can it be true??? This is great news. Now I have something to play while I wait for Watch Dogs to get fixed, which is what was supposed to hold me over till BF4 got fixed...oh the irony


----------



## StrongForce

Nice.. and lol yea Hardline looks just like a BF4 mod with lot of new vehicles and weapons..


----------



## amd655

Hardline just looks like Battlecounter fieldstrike modern dutyfare.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> *Wooooooooooo!!!*
> 
> happy.gif


Yeah and I mainly posted that cause there are already plenty of really positive comments. Gotta "relearn how to play" BF4!


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yeah and I mainly posted that cause there are already plenty of really positive comments. Gotta "relearn how to play" BF4!


Was going to get time to play tonight whilst the missus was at zumba, but seems she's too tired now.

That means no BF4 for me tonight









Mañana... mañana


----------



## wrigleyvillain

So if she's tired she can rest/nap or watch a movie or whatever while you play…you got headphones right? Thats how it goes in my crib. Though she is not a huge fan of the new mech keyboard lol


----------



## Krusher33

I don't think netcode can be fixed, just improved?


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> So if she's tired she can rest/nap or watch a movie or whatever while you play&#8230;you got headphones right? Thats how it goes in my crib. Though she is not a huge fan of the new mech keyboard lol


HA! sounds identical to my house. while the mechanical is not appreciated, the gtx 680s' fans pumped up at full blast are regularly met with general contempt and pointed unpleasantries.

edit: for those facing a similar situation, I recommend sticking with it. regular conditioning seems to be working.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm not convinced, will do some testing tonight and report back with non-CTE findings.

As for hardline - LMAO holy crap.


----------



## Krazee

Hmm only took them about 9 months to fix the biggest issue, lol


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> So if she's tired she can rest/nap or watch a movie or whatever while you play&#8230;you got headphones right? Thats how it goes in my crib. Though she is not a huge fan of the new mech keyboard lol


Not with my filco cherry blues


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Good video:


----------



## keikei

*New Update Addressing "Netcode" Rolling Out*

Update is out!

PC
• Improved/reduced explosion induced camera shake
• Character collision improvements
• Fix to reduce object damage mismatch between client/server.
• Fix explosion packs not being able to be shot sometimes
• Improvements for client side packet loss
• Client crash fixes
• AMD Mantle multi-GPU improvements
• Carrier Assault game mode reports bug fix
• High Frequency Network update
- Added High frequency "bubble" updating player movement, stance, rotation, damage and projectiles at a separate rate on foot and in vehicles
- Added option to control client side update rate setting


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> *New Update Addressing "Netcode" Rolling Out*
> 
> Update is out!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> PC
> • Improved/reduced explosion induced camera shake
> • Character collision improvements
> • Fix to reduce object damage mismatch between client/server.
> • Fix explosion packs not being able to be shot sometimes
> • Improvements for client side packet loss
> • Client crash fixes
> • AMD Mantle multi-GPU improvements
> • Carrier Assault game mode reports bug fix
> • High Frequency Network update
> - Added High frequency "bubble" updating player movement, stance, rotation, damage and projectiles at a separate rate on foot and in vehicles
> - Added option to control client side update rate setting


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> BF4 Server and Client Updates just out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2979150493962966647/
> ]BF4 Server and Client Updates just out wheee.gif
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2979150493962966647/
> Quote:
> 
> We've started rolling out a new Battlefield 4 update for PC. A short period of downtime is expected with this update.
> 
> All update details below.
> 
> June 03 PC Game Update Notes:
> - Improved/reduced explosion induced camera shake
> - Character collision improvements
> - Fix to reduce object damage mismatch between client/server.
> - Fix explosion packs not being able to be shot sometimes
> - Improvements for client side packet loss
> - Client crash fixes
> - AMD Mantle multi-GPU improvements
> - Carrier Assault game mode reports bug fix
> - High Frequency Network update
> -Added High frequency "bubble" updating player movement, stance, rotation, damage and projectiles at a separate rate on foot and in vehicles
> -Added option to control client side update rate setting


Your 7 hours and 54 minutes late to the party... but that is ok


----------



## keikei

^I was really surprised it came out so soon. I was honestly expecting a month or so when the article came out.

Mantle actually works for me now, but its not going above 50 fps.


----------



## daguardian

Yeah me too, I was on a server when the update came thismorning.

Mantle is working much better now, I am getting between 150-200, depending on the map.

not above 50 with tri-290'S -something is up.

Here is my .cfg file if that can help
Quote:


> PerfOverlay.DrawGraph 0
> PerfOverlay.DrawFps 1
> PostProcess.DofMethod 0
> PostProcess.BlurMethod 0
> PostProcess.DynamicAOEnable 0
> PostProcess.DynamicAOMethod 0
> Render.VSyncFlashTestEnable 0
> WorldRender.TransparencyShadowmapsEnable 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurEnable 0
> WorldRender.MotionForceOn 0
> WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapEnable 0
> WorldRender.SpotlightShadowmapResolution 512
> WorldRender.LightTileCsPathEnable 0
> RenderDevice.Dx11Enable 0
> RenderDevice.Dx11Dot1Enable 0
> RenderDevice.Dx11Dot1RuntimeEnable 0
> RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 0


Edit ; Did you restart the game after enabling mantle? or was it already enabled..


----------



## keikei

^i have an fps cap of 60, but it didnt even get near 60 when i was playing. I'll see what happens with the cap off.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> ^i have an fps cap of 60, but it didnt even get near 60 when i was playing. I'll see what happens with the cap off.


Tried with 1 card?


----------



## the9quad

Do you have the correct frame pacing in you config. I know the default method is a frame rate killer.


----------



## Sadmoto

glad to see the vram issue with mantle is still going strong...








its great to see 2.7gb vram usage on a 2gb video card... for the same settings that uses 1.7gb with DX...

completely useless.

also, how is this "bubble netcode fix" going to effect long range shooting?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

So....netcode on BF4 release is making a difference so far:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/473966009307410240/177435049/

First game and I can already tell a difference - let's see how sniping goes.


----------



## Porter_

Sniping feels the same to me, which makes sense given their 'bubble' concept.


----------



## keikei

During some initial rounds i found the sound of gun fire and getting hit coincided together more often than not. DICE maybe onto something here.


----------



## Germanian

netcode is a lot better now, but CPU spikes still there








I am playing on mantle, i didn't try DX11.

i am getting eye cancer from these 120 fps to 55 FPS drops. I usually get around 120-150 FPS and then suddenly cpu frame spikes the yellow graph.

perfoverlay.drawgraph 1 shows it


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germanian*
> 
> netcode is a lot better now, but CPU spikes still there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am playing on mantle, i didn't try DX11.
> 
> i am getting eye cancer from these 120 fps to 55 FPS drops. I usually get around 120-150 FPS and then suddenly cpu frame spikes the yellow graph.
> 
> perfoverlay.drawgraph 1 shows it


And I thought getting a new graphic card would help me with those spikes LOL


----------



## Germanian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> And I thought getting a new graphic card would help me with those spikes LOL


at this point i can't even play this game anymore. i get such big headache from these FPS drops that after 1 hour it feels like a migraine and i feel dizzy.

Until DICE fixes this I am not playing. Only happens in this game and I know I am not the only one, I have seen posts from others here on OCN too with the same stuttering problem. IDK what is causing it.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> HA! sounds identical to my house. while the mechanical is not appreciated, the gtx 680s' fans pumped up at full blast are regularly met with general contempt and pointed unpleasantries.
> 
> edit: for those facing a similar situation, I recommend sticking with it. regular conditioning seems to be working.


Oh she like the water cooling! Except when I curse and rant cause I just spilled water all over my desk.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Not with my filco cherry blues


Yeah see those blacks in my sig? I don't know if really "better for gaming" in any way but they are much better for _me_ gaming, if you catch my drift.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Your 7 hours and 54 minutes late to the party... but that is ok


Indeed. News so nice, hell post it twice!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Do you have the correct frame pacing in you config. I know the default method is a frame rate killer.


Can you elaborate?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germanian*
> 
> at this point i can't even play this game anymore. i get such big headache from these FPS drops that after 1 hour it feels like a migraine and i feel dizzy.
> 
> Until DICE fixes this I am not playing. Only happens in this game and I know I am not the only one, I have seen posts from others here on OCN too with the same stuttering problem. IDK what is causing it.


I think perhaps tweaking such as the new update settings can help? Don't just assume it's "broke". A lot has been changed/added under the hood.

I need to read up more on the new options, tick rate etc...


----------



## Germanian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Oh she like the water cooling! Except when I curse and rant cause I just spilled water all over my desk.
> Yeah see those blacks in my sig? I don't know if really "better for gaming" in any way but they are much better for _me_ gaming, if you catch my drift.
> Indeed. News so nice, hell post it twice!
> Can you elaborate?
> I think perhaps tweaking such as the new update settings can help? Don't just assume it's "broke". A lot has been changed/added under the hood.
> 
> I need to read up more on the new options, tick rate etc...


it was like this even before the NETCODE fix. I was hoping next patch would fix it, but it is still here.
If anyone knows how to fix random 4770K stuttering CPU SPIKES please tell me how you fixed it.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Can you elaborate?


add this to your config, the default method will absolutely destroy your framerate and isn't that much better than this method:

RenderDevice.FramePacingMethod 1


----------



## Germanian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> add this to your config, the default method will absolutely destroy your framerate and isn't that much better than this method:
> 
> RenderDevice.FramePacingMethod 1


that is already the DEFAULT standard as of the NETCODE fix patch. It's automatically on 1 no need to change.
It used to be 2 before.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germanian*
> 
> that is already the DEFAULT standard as of the NETCODE fix patch. It's automatically on 1 no need to change.
> It used to be 2 before.


Download Radeon PRO, set flip queue size to 1.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Download Radeon PRO, set flip queue size to 1.


That can be set through the user.cfg file just fine, and they're not talking about that mate (render ahead limit), they're talking about the frame pacing CVAR for multi GPUs under Mantle.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> That can be set through the user.cfg file just fine, and they're not talking about that mate (render ahead limit), they're talking about the frame pacing CVAR for multi GPUs under Mantle.


Ahh no probs


----------



## the9quad

Results with new patch- 64 player shangahi building down 1440p Ultra 2xmsaa As you can see no Massive CPU spikes at all.

disregard I accidentally uploaded old bench, I'm an idiot.
here is a quick golmud railway: Time above 144fps is >99%, average framerate is >200fps..... wut wut. The biggish spike is a round change/autoswitch or whatever (i think because I never noticed it in game)


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germanian*
> 
> that is already the DEFAULT standard as of the NETCODE fix patch. It's automatically on 1 no need to change.
> It used to be 2 before.[/quot
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Germanian*
> 
> it was like this even before the NETCODE fix. I was hoping next patch would fix it, but it is still here.
> If anyone knows how to fix random 4770K stuttering CPU SPIKES please tell me how you fixed it.
> 
> 
> 
> On which OS are you running BF4 just curious ?
Click to expand...


----------



## the9quad

Gaermanian:

My only advice is to reinstall the same set of drivers over and over again about twenty times, by that time they will have for sure installed correctly, unpark your cores, make sure your pc doesnt have some unwanted processes running, no conflicting programs etc.. I'm sure you already knew and did all that though. Only thing I can say is I currently get no CPU spikes in mantle whatsoever, but that wasn't always the case, so something has changed lately for the better. But seriously don't underestimate the value of reinstalling the same beta drivers multiple times, something is definitely wrong with the installer for a lot of people, and doing that has helped a ton of us.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Let me reiterate something about the netcode:
It definitely isn't fixed, I've since had problems, but they are a lot minor and less frequent than before.
What I noticed more than anything, is when you die, now it isn't a perfect animation (no, not the lag death bug) . You can die now whilst scoping in, whilst before you wouldn't die like that (as the server want registering as frequently).
Overall it is a lot better, but something that should have been fixed on release, not 7 months in


----------



## Ghost12

Been playing cte for the first time, feels strange without my kits lol but the game certainly feels much much better in this form so far.


----------



## the9quad

Decided to play some rounds with framerate totally unlocked, while the numbers look impressive, I am not pro enough to feel the difference 200 fps provides over 120 fps. going back to locking frames. Netcode seems alright to me, but then again I wasn't that bothered with it in the first place. Still trying to see how I got vehicle destroyer ***??

Metro 64 player: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/474134440496825856/263083857/

Avg FPS 227.168 FPS

Max FPS 390.625 FPS

Time Spent: FPS %:
Above 200 FPS: 79.84 %
Above 144 FPS: 98.81 %


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germanian*
> 
> it was like this even before the NETCODE fix. I was hoping next patch would fix it, but it is still here.
> If anyone knows how to fix random 4770K stuttering CPU SPIKES please tell me how you fixed it.


It's not related directly to having a 4770k I don't think. I have one and a 7970 and play at 2560x1440 on high with no "spikes" or slow downs.

Try turning off hyperthreading... or on.


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Still trying to see how I got vehicle destroyer ***??


You must have destroyed the most mavs and/or eod bots.


----------



## Ghost12

Have snipers/recon been buffed in the last few weeks/months since I stopped playing? seem to have been killed a few times in cte but 1 shot never 2 so far, I struggle to believe all head shots.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Nope. Last night I raged off the game, as I still don't understand why at point blank a sniper does only 93% damage and not 100.
Cte and new netcode makes you think that there's a faster death rate, but it has nothing to do with it. It's just the faster tick rate making you die supposedly faster.
In other words, it's faster as it's more accurate.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Nope. Last night I raged off the game, as I still don't understand why at point blank a sniper does only 93% damage and not 100.
> Cte and new netcode makes you think that there's a faster death rate, but it has nothing to do with it. It's just the faster tick rate making you die supposedly faster.
> In other words, it's faster as it's more accurate.


I suspect to stop people doing the old close range no scope sniping stuff that CS is famous for and in turn, promote a more sensible approach to using that kit.

Realistic no, but then again, neither is close range with no scope 360 "1337" sniping.


----------



## Ghost12

Struggling for accuracy on the cte personally, maybe a combination of my sens/dpi and the new fov options, probably take some experimenting further. And possibly the missing attachments. Ak5c 1000 kills on [email protected]% and only hitting 12 so far in cte, 20 kills. Must try harder lol


----------



## StrongForce

Germanian did you try disabling HT by the way ? or unparking cores


----------



## Krusher33

I dunno if I said it here or somewhere else but netcode can't be FIXED. It can only be _improved_.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Struggling for accuracy on the cte personally, maybe a combination of my sens/dpi and the new fov options, probably take some experimenting further. And possibly the missing attachments. Ak5c 1000 kills on [email protected]% and only hitting 12 so far in cte, 20 kills. Must try harder lol


Well some have said they have now realized that they had adapted their play style to the way BF4 was before and now they have to change that/re-adapt. I also generally suck in CTE and it's not just the lack of my kits.


----------



## Ghost12

Anyone noticing a difference in vanilla, just played a round of metro and was still obviously getting shot round corners and whilst trying to take cover. Does not feel any better to me personally, in that respect anyway.

[email protected], sounds plausible tbh, would take time to re-adjust


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Anyone noticing a difference in vanilla, just played a round of metro and was still obviously getting shot round corners and whilst trying to take cover. Does not feel any better to me personally, in that respect anyway.
> 
> [email protected], sounds plausible tbh, would take time to re-adjust


Did you enable it? It is set to disable at default.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I suspect to stop people doing the old close range no scope sniping stuff that CS is famous for and in turn, promote a more sensible approach to using that kit.
> 
> Realistic no, but then again, neither is close range with no scope 360 "1337" sniping.


yea they did the same with the m98b on bf3. it would do 95% damage upclose unless you got a headshot.

I understand why they do that so people don't go shotgunning with them.
but what bugs me is how hipfiring sniper rifles completely defy physics and hows guns in general work.









when you shoot a rifle, the bullet is going to go straight from where the end rifle was pointed, then drop over time/distance but since we are talking about close range shooting, THERE SHOULD BE ALMOST 0 DEVIATION from where the rifle is pointed.
But in BF4 you can have your rifle pointed directly at someones chest who is 15ft in front of you, you shoot and the bullet will take a 75º turn up and to the left, within that 15ft....

also to lessen any confusing im *not* talking about the adjustment time when you scope in,
like in this video.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










This is normal that everyone thought was a bug, its essentially the same mechanic they had in COD:BO2 where rifles would "sway" when scoping in.
You can't see it in the video because of the scope but some of the times he shoots, when they are off, his gun hasn't finished moving,
you can sorta see what I mean around the 2min mark when hes spamming, you can see the sights still moving as he shoots.

But when your just standing there and hipfire without scoping in, bullets don't go straight from where the rifle is pointed, which is dumb.

BF4 =/= Wanted


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Did you enable it? It is set to disable at default.


Enable the server update option is it? if so yes, I can see myself quicky going back into Bf retirement, played the best part of the day and is completely rage inducing as ever was, vanilla anyway, cte seems better but is empty mainly, there was only one active server all day I have seen.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I think I could really use a breakdown of the changes and new GUI options as well as some related best practices or important things to know regarding "improved net code", but at this point I haven't even looked at it myself yet cuz my PC is down. That is something fitting for [H] to write up soon, perhaps...


----------



## fashric

This video will give you a very good rundown on what the patch does https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wshBi0QZopg


----------



## 98uk

Played tonight and it really seems a lot more responsive on foot. A nice change!


----------



## daguardian

Scratch what I said about Mantle being good now since the patch, that memory leak is a killer


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Scratch what I said about Mantle being good now since the patch, that memory leak is a killer


I'm not getting it. Seems stable as all get out to me.


----------



## Forceman

Did anyone else have all their loadouts get reset today? It was fine last night, but logged in today and everything was gone - all gun attachments, all kit upgrades, paint, everything.

Edit: Christ, every attachment for every gun was reset. Iron sights and no attachments on anything. Gonna take an hour to re-do all that.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Did anyone else have all their loadouts get reset today? It was fine last night, but logged in today and everything was gone - all gun attachments, all kit upgrades, paint, everything.
> 
> Edit: Christ, every attachment for every gun was reset. Iron sights and no attachments on anything. Gonna take an hour to re-do all that.


tanananana


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> tanananana


At least the boat still worked.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> At least the boat still worked.


haha


----------



## Sadmoto

Im all for the CTE server, honestly it shouldn't of been needed if they did their job in the first place, but the CTE is a good step to improving bf4 and hopefully they will learn for their next releases, hopefully we will have less patches and updates that fix one thing then break 5 others.
I was really starting to wonder if DICE even did patch testing before they would release because the patches we got just after release were abysmal and hurt more then they helped.

Sooo according to a tweet from a DICE dev, the "bubble" from the network update the radius is only 100m.
I really want to know how this effects long range shooting from people out of your bubble with it set lower/higher then you.

from what I understand the network update increases the transfer rate of info coming from the server to you which is normally 10 times a second.
with the bubble on high its 30/sec. medium, 20/sec and low 15/sec then off is the normal 10/sec

for an example, what if a sniper 500m away has it on high with 30/sec transfer rate shooting at someone with it off (10/sec)
who is the server going to side with?
wouldn't this essentially be the same exact with someone that has 50 ping shooting at someone with 500 ping, and just cause the whole "oh I was around a corner but you shot me" bit.

or switch it, someone with it off shooting at someone with the bubble on high.
on the shooters screen maybe he hits spot on but the person getting shot at already moved out of the way.

Do other peoples bubbles effect your refresh rate if you have it off?
as in, if I stand in my squad mates area and he has it on, does it roll over so to speak ?because everything in that 100m area supposed to be at a higher refresh rate.

I really don't understand how this new update is going to PROPERLY fix the netcode issue it would be nice if someone could explain it to me all nice and slow like on how this will help with fights *outside this 100m bubble*.







.
it honestly feels like they are putting a band-aid on an amputated leg and not really fixing the source of the problem.
and I don't get why they just didn't increase the the transfer rate for everyone instead of making it player based (obviously it was somehow going to cost them $ which is a no no), but its just another variable to mess things up and just another setting for noobs to blame their suckiness on.









bf4 has come a long way from release, but it has a longer road ahead of it then what EA is giving a timeline for, DICE will probably "improve and patch" Bf4 until Battlefront3 comes out then it'll be right where bf3 is now, just with more bugs probably.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Well said moto.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

TANANANANANANANANANA (was in a CA map, sound crashed, then game crashed, then I called it quits for the night)


----------



## the9quad

I get those crashes using dx11 on zavod only


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I understand why they do that so people don't go shotgunning with them.


"Ghetto Shotguns" is what you are looking for,straight from the mouth of Alan Demize before the launch of BF3,funny how he keeps changing his mind with how they work.


----------



## alleged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Nope. Last night I raged off the game, as I still don't understand why at point blank a sniper does only 93% damage and not 100.
> Cte and new netcode makes you think that there's a faster death rate, but it has nothing to do with it. It's just the faster tick rate making you die supposedly faster.
> In other words, it's faster as it's more accurate.


Pretty much all the bolts do 100 damage if you hit Upper Body or Head(200%).
If you hit Lower Body you only do 93% damage OR if the player you shoot is running the defensive perk, you'll do 93% on upper body as well.
It's pretty annoying really, would rather they removed that perk.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Scratch what I said about Mantle being good now since the patch, that memory leak is a killer


I get that with my 7970, windows 8.1 and catalyst 14.4... Will have to try again with the new beta drivers, but probably the same...


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I get that with my 7970, windows 8.1 and catalyst 14.4... Will have to try again with the new beta drivers, but probably the same...


mmm maybe it's a 7970 & Mantle thing..


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Scratch what I said about Mantle being good now since the patch, that memory leak is a killer


There is a thread about memory leak, I thought it was fixed in the drivers of the most recent cards and that it was happening only in sub 7000's models..? does it happen only with BF4 are you sure ?

Try to update your NIC /ethernet chipset drivers, there is also a memory leak with that apparently.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1457812/do-you-suffer-from-the-bf4-memory-leak-issue/0_30


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Sooo according to a tweet from a DICE dev, the "bubble" from the network update the radius is only 100m.
> I really want to know how this effects long range shooting from people out of your bubble with it set lower/higher then you.
> 
> from what I understand the network update increases the transfer rate of info coming from the server to you which is normally 10 times a second.
> with the bubble on high its 30/sec. medium, 20/sec and low 15/sec then off is the normal 10/sec
> 
> for an example, what if a sniper 500m away has it on high with 30/sec transfer rate shooting at someone with it off (10/sec)
> who is the server going to side with?


The option doesn't actually change how much data you transfer to the server. So, every client submits at 30hz, but receives by default at 10hz. This means, your position is accurate on the server, but you don't receive enough data downstream to properly show where other people are, or where projectiles are.

So, by upping the "hi speed network" option, you're not affecting the data sent to the server, only what you receive from it. This ensures that what you see on the screen is more accurate... i.e. no hitboxes ahead of where the player shows on your screen... no more dying behind the wall when in reality you got shot before it.

If someone with 30hz shoots at a 10hz, the effect is the same. Both clients are uploading data at 30hz, so the shot is accurate... but the player with a 10hz refresh may seem to be shot a fraction after it actually registers the kill... so hence behind a rock or cover. If he shot at you, your client is updating 3x as much than default, so you see yourself getting killed all that much quicker.

The change makes the animation of you getting killed more accurate. It also ensures you are more accurate when shooting due to other players positions being updated more frequently. But, in the end... all players are updating the server at 30hz and this is non-changeable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> wouldn't this essentially be the same exact with someone that has 50 ping shooting at someone with 500 ping, and just cause the whole "oh I was around a corner but you shot me" bit.


No, because all clients update the server at 30hz by default. The shot around the corner thing comes because by default, your client only updates itself at 10hz... with the change, it updates at 30hz and so more accurately shows the position of you, other players and the projectile that killed you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> or switch it, someone with it off shooting at someone with the bubble on high.
> on the shooters screen maybe he hits spot on but the person getting shot at already moved out of the way.


Nope, because all clients update at 30hz. The downside is for the player using the slower 10hz rate. They will see less accurate representation of players and projectiles on their screen. The "real" position is updated at 30hz *always*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Do other peoples bubbles effect your refresh rate if you have it off?
> as in, if I stand in my squad mates area and he has it on, does it roll over so to speak ?because everything in that 100m area supposed to be at a higher refresh rate.


No, because the "bubble" is relative to your client. The data being sent to your client is being refreshed 3x as much as your friends.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I really don't understand how this new update is going to PROPERLY fix the netcode issue it would be nice if someone could explain it to me all nice and slow like on how this will help with fights *outside this 100m bubble*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> it honestly feels like they are putting a band-aid on an amputated leg and not really fixing the source of the problem.
> and I don't get why they just didn't increase the the transfer rate for everyone instead of making it player based (obviously it was somehow going to cost them $ which is a no no), but its just another variable to mess things up and just another setting for noobs to blame their suckiness on.


It doesn't fix it... like you say it's a bandage. There are two cores issues.

One is that the 30hz limit is hardcoded to frostbite 3. 30hz is good, but could be better. We'll never see tickrates akin to those on Counter Strike simply due to the complexity of the engine and the amount of things going on.

Secondly, Xbox. Xbox has very strict limits regarding data being sent and that *all* games must abide by a minimum data flow. That is a requirement to have your game on Xbox 360 (not next gen). Unfortunately, it's a case of older consoles and Microsoft's requirement to have as much of their market playing as possible that means they must keep that minimum.

They have made clear their intentions though to have a better "netcode" model going forward... they mentioned a variable model that could increase/decrease the "bubble" as per server load. This should allow a server to run lag free by reducing the bubble and increase when it has the power.

I do however hope they allow for admins to "force" tickrate... i'm always skeptical at automated things








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> mmm maybe it's a 7970 & Mantle thing..


I think it's likely they're focusing on later AMD cards and not the HD7xxx series... which is fair enough. DX11 runs perfectly for me though and tbh, Mantle only had 3-4fps more.


----------



## Ghost12

MMM, all interesting stuff and I for one hope it continues, I would love to know though why Bf4 even with the netcode improvements or in fact even in the cte environment is still so much worse than bf3 in the sending/receiving server data aspect. I played all day yesterday, bf4 cte, bf4 vanilla and then bf3 most of the evening, the difference is still night and day in favour of bf3 imo ( and bf3 was far from perfect ). The cleanliness for want of a better word when going about dropping people, the accuracy that can be achieved and the ability to be able to evade death from people with sloppy accuracy and then return fire and win is another world to bf4 even in the cte format. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## daguardian

So I just updated the BIOS on my mb , and now Origin says...



really, its tied to your mb BIOS??

I could understand If I changed mb or new hardware with same drives, but this for just a BIOS update?

I don't understand, can someone explain this please?


----------



## Ghost12

May be just an error, battlelog and Origin are both down for me, there has also been a banner on the bf3 page regards the same issue you have with bf4 for people that have got new copies of bf3.


----------



## daguardian

Ahh, good to know, thanks Ghost









Gives me time fix my OC - MB BIOS update erased all my OC profiles







, have to start from scratch, sure this happened once before - I didn't learn obviously lol

Edit - yup Origin and BF4 are working now


----------



## Krusher33

I'm just sitting here at work minding my own business and sees something flash on my teamviewer screen out of the corner my eye. I stared at the teamviewer for a bit and suddenly Origin opens on its own?


----------



## daguardian

Origin = NSA malware??


----------



## wrigleyvillain

"Teamviewer screen" meaning you are logged into your home machine usually?

And +rep to 98uk for that break down.


----------



## Krusher33

Not a lot. I just reinstalled Windows the past couple days and started up folding. Keeping an eye on it for a bit.


----------



## Germanian

i finally have my proof of CPU spikes. Happens both in crossfire mode or single GPU mode. These screenshots were taken without crossfire mode.
I heard of advice like unpark cores, but I am running on full performance in power settings so afaik it shouldn't affect it.
Another one said disable hyper threading, but that's the whole point of buying 4770K is there no other solution?


----------



## StrongForce

I'm not sure..I heard there was a HT issue on BF4..(yet another ahem)

The thing is you should try removing it see if the spikes are gone at least..

I also get spikes.. I'm not quite sure if it's related to GPU or CPU last time I ran the graph it seems to just spike both lol, I could try to make some screens to compare. got an FX [email protected] currently

the graphics quality gonna hurt your eyes though as I'm running lowest settings at 75% scale resolution, rofl !


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germanian*
> 
> i finally have my proof of CPU spikes. Happens both in crossfire mode or single GPU mode. These screenshots were taken without crossfire mode.
> I heard of advice like unpark cores, but I am running on full performance in power settings so afaik it shouldn't affect it.
> Another one said disable hyper threading, but that's the whole point of buying 4770K is there no other solution?


are u using the 14.6 drivers?,if so then thats propably is the culprit,because mantle suffers from a lot of problems with this driver,i for one dont have stuttering but i got framedrops and memory leak...


----------



## Krusher33

I played some Naval Strike maps last night with 14.6, Mantle, and network thingy on high and didn't have any problems.


----------



## connectwise

Sighhh



sighhhhh


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hahhahahaah! YES!
I'm far from a singer or rapper or a poet - but I just wrote down some lyrics (BF4 related) as a remix/remake to MACKLEMORE' "Thrift Shop".

Some highlights:
I'm gonna pop some tags
Only got 20 rounds in my mag
I-I-I-I'm hunting, looking for a dog-tag
This is [sensor] awesome

[...]

Rounds in my mags, it's so damn sexy
That people like, "Damn! That's a noob with a shotty"

[...]

Savin' my money and I'm hella happy that's ova wit
I'ma take you EA style, I'ma take you EA style,
No for real - ask EA - can I have my money back? (thank you)

[...]

Patrick Bach ain't got nothing on my l33t skills, hell no
I could take games, make it well and sell it
The men on OCN would be like: "Oh he got the netcode"

hahahahaha cracking myself up.

EDIT:


----------



## StrongForce

I noticed that I had a fps drop right before some automated server message poped today.. could be that, I heard people complain about this before too


----------



## OTR joeyTminus

Has this update benefited Windows 7 user's at all? I have my cores un parked but it doesn't run as smoothly as bf3. Won't be able to play until mid July.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hahhahahaah! YES!
> I'm far from a singer or rapper or a poet - but I just wrote down some lyrics (BF4 related) as a remix/remake to MACKLEMORE' "Thrift Shop".
> 
> Some highlights:
> I'm gonna pop some tags
> Only got 20 rounds in my mag
> I-I-I-I'm hunting, looking for a dog-tag
> This is [sensor] awesome
> 
> [...]
> 
> Rounds in my mags, it's so damn sexy
> That people like, "Damn! That's a noob with a shotty"
> 
> [...]
> 
> Savin' my money and I'm hella happy that's ova wit
> I'ma take you EA style, I'ma take you EA style,
> No for real - ask EA - can I have my money back? (thank you)
> 
> [...]
> 
> Patrick Bach ain't got nothing on my l33t skills, hell no
> I could take games, make it well and sell it
> The men on OCN would be like: "Oh he got the netcode"
> 
> hahahahaha cracking myself up.
> 
> EDIT:


I like how you show mvp keen that's always the joke of the sc2 scene of being on the cusp but never winning.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I like how you show mvp keen that's always the joke of the sc2 scene of being on the cusp but never winning.


haha, found that online and found his reaction funny


----------



## Porter_

did anyone else get a pretty big hit in performance with the last BF4 client patch?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> did anyone else get a pretty big hit in performance with the last BF4 client patch?


Not here, dx is the same and mantle seems to be even faster.


----------



## connectwise

^

Yes!

I keep wondering myself why when my settings are the lowest, but I keep dipping to 60 or below fps when it's supposed to be 80 or higher.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

just bought BF4 today for 25.00 at gamestop and thought ok I can prolly play this on low at 1920x1080. Nope my intel 4600 struggles unless I drop my res to 1366x768. Its ok ill play it using 1366x768 until mid july when i get funds for a GPU.


----------



## 66racer

How is the Navy strike map pack for someone like me that only plays TDM? Kinda looks like there are DM maps which I wasnt expecting so have ignored it for a while, the product page doesnt seem to make it clear.

Thanks


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Not here, dx is the same and mantle seems to be even faster.


DX is worse for me. i gave up on Mantle about a month ago.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> How is the Navy strike map pack for someone like me that only plays TDM? Kinda looks like there are DM maps which I wasnt expecting so have ignored it for a while, the product page doesnt seem to make it clear.
> 
> Thanks


It's really not the best. Think of silkroad tdm and apply that theory to naval strike maps. It's not that great.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> It's really not the best. Think of silkroad tdm and apply that theory to naval strike maps. It's not that great.


Oh not what I was hoping to hear....maybe I will wait for a sale then.


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> How is the Navy strike map pack for someone like me that only plays TDM? Kinda looks like there are DM maps which I wasnt expecting so have ignored it for a while, the product page doesnt seem to make it clear.
> 
> Thanks


I hate Naval Strike, too many open maps, no cover really.

Not digging it.

Probably played 3 times since the release. Waiting for close quarters aka Dragon's Teeth


----------



## the9quad

Nansha strike and operation mortar are fun as infantry.


----------



## connectwise

Conquest and rush for naval strike is imbalanced as hell. Lost islands is a terrible infantry map. The other three on conquest are fairly good infantry map but you're sequestered in certain areas. Otherwise you're done up by snipers vehicles or air.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Conquest and rush for naval strike is imbalanced as hell. Lost islands is a terrible infantry map. The other three on conquest are fairly good infantry map but you're sequestered in certain areas. Otherwise you're done up by snipers vehicles or air.


I agree lost islands is terrible.


----------



## StrongForce

That's why you get to play both sides !


----------



## Ghost12

Naval strike conquest is ok for boats or helis, other than that if moving about on foot is impossible to cover your angles which are 360 degree in the main so becomes total run and gun twitch, conquest is a flag merry go round or chase the face, no flow really to be able to work from and is not very good imo. Is there a release date for the next dlc yet? not really been keeping up?.


----------



## connectwise

oooo yeahh









I love good infantry maps.


----------



## the9quad

Since BF3, in my opinion, there are only two vanilla maps whose design is actually good and make for interesting infantry matches : Zavod and Grand Bazaar. Personally I thought all of aftermath was excellent as well for DLC.

Metro and Locker are fun, but let's face it, whoever designed those maps should maybe consider another line of work there is nothing tactical about them period... it's put everyone in a tuna can and give them a gun map design. The only time those maps are awesome is when it is pistol only no explosives.

I'd love it if they would redo Berlin (with no tanks and another way out of the alley), Stalingrad, and Battleaxe. Berlin all infantry in frostbite would be amazing.

BUUUUUT what I would really love if they would release a BF game with absolutely no KDR stat tracking. Can you imagine how much better games would be? You'd have people actually playing the objectives, people would play more rush and CTF, etc.. Right now people avoid any kind of team play because of their precious KDR, it was the death knell of online MP games imo. It's why I despise it. Every game turns into TDM.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> oooo yeahh
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love good infantry maps.


Can't screenshot?


----------



## the9quad

Just finished Locker pistol only, my side was getting crushed. Oh well I tore it up as best i could



21 headshots cheeyah!

It is a seriously fun map when it is pistol only btw, choke points kind of fade away.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Since BF3, in my opinion, there are only two vanilla maps whose design is actually good and make for interesting infantry matches : Zavod and Grand Bazaar. Personally I thought all of aftermath was excellent as well for DLC.
> 
> Metro and Locker are fun, but let's face it, whoever designed those maps should maybe consider another line of work there is nothing tactical about them period... it's put everyone in a tuna can and give them a gun map design. The only time those maps are awesome is when it is pistol only no explosives.
> 
> I'd love it if they would redo Berlin (with no tanks and another way out of the alley), Stalingrad, and Battleaxe. Berlin all infantry in frostbite would be amazing.
> 
> BUUUUUT what I would really love if they would release a BF game with absolutely no KDR stat tracking. Can you imagine how much better games would be? You'd have people actually playing the objectives, people would play more rush and CTF, etc.. Right now people avoid any kind of team play because of their precious KDR, it was the death knell of online MP games imo. It's why I despise it. Every game turns into TDM.


I don't know about bf3, but you're totally right about bf4. Just look at flood zone, just facepalm.

I didn't screenshot bc it was meant for my bf4 bbm group, so it was just a quick photo with the phone (blackberry q10).


----------



## Thoth420

I am also without a system at the moment as I am swapping hardware from a full tower down to a mini itx build as my new place is going to be quite small. I even have to sell my desk and buy a much smaller one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Since BF3, in my opinion, there are only two vanilla maps whose design is actually good and make for interesting infantry matches : Zavod and Grand Bazaar. Personally I thought all of aftermath was excellent as well for DLC.
> 
> Metro and Locker are fun, but let's face it, whoever designed those maps should maybe consider another line of work there is nothing tactical about them period... it's put everyone in a tuna can and give them a gun map design. The only time those maps are awesome is when it is pistol only no explosives.
> 
> I'd love it if they would redo Berlin (with no tanks and another way out of the alley), Stalingrad, and Battleaxe. Berlin all infantry in frostbite would be amazing.
> 
> BUUUUUT what I would really love if they would release a BF game with absolutely no KDR stat tracking. Can you imagine how much better games would be? You'd have people actually playing the objectives, people would play more rush and CTF, etc.. Right now people avoid any kind of team play because of their precious KDR, it was the death knell of online MP games imo. It's why I despise it. Every game turns into TDM.


Aftermath and Bazaar are my favorite maps from 3.







I haven't played enough 4 or Zavod to judge that.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Just finished Locker pistol only, my side was getting crushed. Oh well I tore it up as best i could


Why did you bail out on me last night in Lockers ? I know we were getting torn up but we needed all the help we could get.


----------



## ThermalMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Just finished Locker pistol only, my side was getting crushed. Oh well I tore it up as best i could
> 
> 
> 
> 21 headshots cheeyah!
> 
> It is a seriously fun map when it is pistol only btw, choke points kind of fade away.


Love playing on this server!


----------



## Robilar

Does anyone happen to know what the command lines would be for the new hi frequency network update settings in a user.cfg file? It would be nice to have it enabled and not have to remember to turn it on (and set to high) every time I switch servers.


----------



## 66racer

Man thanks for all the navy strike input. I did love CQ in bf3 since I usually only get 30mins to play when I even can so I'm looking forward to that map pack on bf4 someone mentioned, dragons teeth.


----------



## Cybertox

Hey guys, I have started a project which is based on Battlefield, it would be absolutely awesome if you could check it out. Let me know what you think about it!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1493743/custom-battlefield-dog-tags


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Does anyone happen to know what the command lines would be for the new hi frequency network update settings in a user.cfg file? It would be nice to have it enabled and not have to remember to turn it on (and set to high) every time I switch servers.


Wait wut? We have to set it each time we join another server?! Ugh...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Hey guys, I have started a project which is based on Battlefield, it would be absolutely awesome if you could check it out. Let me know what you think about it!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1493743/custom-battlefield-dog-tags


what exactly is it buddy - I'ma little confused.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Wait wut? We have to set it each time we join another server?! Ugh...


Mine stays on high all the time


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> what exactly is it buddy - I'ma little confused.


You know the dog tags that you can unlock in Battlefield 4? Well I am making custom ones for people to use, those dog tags are graphical renders (PNG) which can be used for different purposes like for example making a signature or something representing your clan.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> You know the dog tags that you can unlock in Battlefield 4? Well I am making custom ones for people to use, those dog tags are graphical renders (PNG) which can be used for different purposes like for example making a signature or something representing your clan.


oh I see - cool beans bro


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> oh I see - cool beans bro


Thanks man, appreciated!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

A sexy round (of many) with my cousin:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/475017791977317376/177435049/


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Wait wut? We have to set it each time we join another server?! Ugh...


It is set by default to off (which is how they planned it). If you start a new game or switch server it defaults back to off. I have a custom cfg file that does some things (turns off VOIP, enables FPS counter etc). It would be nice to have a command in here to default it to on.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Mine stays on high all the time


That shouldn't be possible. EA defaulted it to off. It stays on if you stay in one server and play repeated rounds but if you switch or quit and restart game it goes back to off.


----------



## Porter_

High frequency option stays for me. Would be annoying otherwise.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> That shouldn't be possible. EA defaulted it to off. It stays on if you stay in one server and play repeated rounds but if you switch or quit and restart game it goes back to off.


Mine stays at High all the time also.

Sounds like user error.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Stays for me too - clear user error right there.


----------



## Forceman

Anyone else noticing a lot more laggy servers since the patch? Seems like at least half of them are messed up now, like they can't keep up with the new tick rate or something.


----------



## Lhotse

I haven't noticed any lag but then the servers I play are usually pretty good.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Stays for me too - clear user error right there.


? So EA lied?

It's a gameplay setting that is default set to off... how can that be user error? You enable it, it works fine.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/hi_zps5c088d1d.jpg.html


----------



## connectwise

No wonder I still felt the netcode sucks! I kept getting some of the weirdest feeling. I shot this guy short med range with aek burst and he just wouldn't die, like the bullets wasn't registering. I didn't turn that on yet and prolly still had bad net code.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> No wonder I still felt the netcode sucks! I kept getting some of the weirdest feeling. I shot this guy short med range with aek burst and he just wouldn't die, like the bullets wasn't registering. I didn't turn that on yet and prolly still had bad net code.


Same here, I thought I heard there was a fix but I was having the hardest time getting kills in a few matches. That and got killed when behind objects a few times. Im gonna look up how to turn that on lol.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

anyone else see all the servers pings go up big time.. I use to be at a ping of 50 or less. Now all the servers I play on have pings of 100 or more.. What gives with that. Or was this already discussed? Or did they do this to "help" the netcode. I liked it the way it was, now its just laggy and worse then before.. Never had any problems till now.


----------



## 66racer

dang just played a match and swear it made a huge difference.

@Robilar its in settings, so you dont need to manually change it each time in the console. I had to google it lol


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> No wonder I still felt the netcode sucks! I kept getting some of the weirdest feeling. I shot this guy short med range with aek burst and he just wouldn't die, like the bullets wasn't registering. I didn't turn that on yet and prolly still had bad net code.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Same here, I thought I heard there was a fix but I was having the hardest time getting kills in a few matches. That and got killed when behind objects a few times. Im gonna look up how to turn that on lol.


Or was just general packet loss at that time.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Or was just general packet loss at that time.


Im not sure how to tell, setting it to high sure seems to be more accurate. Only thing my 3rd match had some weird issues though again, 2 guys I had a hard time getting damage on but at least 90% of the gun fights seem right.


----------



## connectwise

Hell no, probably a placebo!


----------



## Thoth420

Got my Qnix 1440p display today and my rig is in pieces as I am downsizing to a micro atx from full atx.
No way to try the new patch OR this new reso.....on a stronger GPU


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Hell no, probably a placebo!


Im sure there is some of that going on, but I was getting a lot of "wrongful" deaths in matches this week till I switched to max. Also happened to be I got my first bf4 crash in months too. Well off to play a few rounds....beer and bf4...not expecting a great k/d ratio tonight haha


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Im sure there is some of that going on, but I was getting a lot of "wrongful" deaths in matches this week till I switched to max. Also happened to be I got my first bf4 crash in months too. Well off to play a few rounds....beer and bf4...not expecting a great k/d ratio tonight haha


BF4 has frozen at least 6 times on me since i set to high...It is weird cause i got use to the bad netcode so now it seems worse lol


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> BF4 has frozen at least 6 times on me since i set to high...It is weird cause i got use to the bad netcode so now it seems worse lol


Yeah after setting to high I noticed gameplay overall after a few matches seems same/similar/maybe a little better. Glad the freeze/crash is game related. I dont get too many gaming hours lately either.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Anyone else noticing a lot more laggy servers since the patch? Seems like at least half of them are messed up now, like they can't keep up with the new tick rate or something.


I was getting some strange "stops" while playing, like the game just froze and then it would resume fine. Wasn't even like a low fps freeze, it was just a full game freeze. But I'm not sure if this related to the tick rate or not, I was playing on a new pc first time with BF4. Could be anything...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Stays for me too - clear user error right there.
> 
> 
> 
> ? So EA lied?
> 
> It's a gameplay setting that is default set to off... how can that be user error? You enable it, it works fine.
Click to expand...

I think they meant that it is default to Off when you first start the game, but you can toggle it however you like and it should stay. It sticks where I put it since the first time I changed it.

--

Got to play the game in full Ultra with 60+ fps, looks and feels so good. To bad this was just a luxury and I will be back on the ol work rig gaming from now on pretty much lol.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Anyone else noticing a lot more laggy servers since the patch? Seems like at least half of them are messed up now, like they can't keep up with the new tick rate or something.


I have indeed - I have no idea what this is due to. One could guess - more server load.
More rubberbanding goes on and more lagging.
It's a shame - because now the game is somewhat playable and enjoyable.....but EA has a long long history of crap servers - so I don't expect that to get better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> ? So EA lied?
> 
> It's a gameplay setting that is default set to off... how can that be user error? You enable it, it works fine.


If you don't turn on that high freq update - it is still using the crap 10hz tickrate.
You need to switch it to high and save your settings.

The "user error" is a joke that's long standing in this thread - when a person has clearly not done anything wrong, and it's just EA's game screwing up, we call it user error, when in reality it is DICE's fault.

When you put it on HIGH it should stick to HIGH. I have no problems with this myself.
I can see the option on that print screen with it OFF.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Got my Qnix 1440p display today and my rig is in pieces as I am downsizing to a micro atx from full atx.
> No way to try the new patch OR this new reso.....on a stronger GPU


Enjoy the new screen bro!
You and your PCs though!!!!


----------



## the9quad

new tickrate sometimes feels better sometimes feels the same. In truth, I am not doing any better or worse with it.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> That shouldn't be possible. EA defaulted it to off. It stays on if you stay in one server and play repeated rounds but if you switch or quit and restart game it goes back to off.


No it doesnt, mine stays always High since it I set it to High. Every server, every game. You probably messed up your configuration file and that it why you always have to set it from off to high.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> new tickrate sometimes feels better sometimes feels the same. In truth, I am not doing any better or worse with it.


I don't feel I'm doing better worse / but I feel that I'm dying where I should be more often - and not being killed around corners as much.
There has been less times now where I've been going: God damn, how's that possible!?

That said yesterday I killed a guy on flood zone from the top of the building with one shot with my ace23 - I asked myself - OP much!? HOW!? Essentially cross map

Then I got killed whilst being in an ATTACK chopper by a scout heli with 3 shots. He didn't have a lockon, nor did anyone else - nor did I die from the cpit, instead my whole chopper blew up.


----------



## the9quad

Still feels like a typical bf game to me weird stuff happens still, just like it has for the past 10 plus years.


----------



## Ghost12

It is not just tick rate to blame, that is just a small part of it imo, the whole package of the play mechanics needs reworking to an extent, from the weapon balancing to the suppression effect, the amount of people exploiting the suppression with high rof weapons debilitates the play because of the random variables between the effect from weapons. I am confident it will be fixed to an acceptable level with the continuous work in the cte environment but how long that will take is a big ?.

Meanwhile I have been hammering bf3 and had an absolute blast lol, no moaning or frustration just fun, 24/7 metro/bazaar lol, living the dream. Played with the g3a3 all day, avg 24% accuracy, could virtually count the shots to kill. Was awesome. There was at the peak yesterday 78000 online bf3, I think bf4 hit something like 27000. PC.

I will play the odd game of bf4 going forward but at 466 hours in can quantify my money spent on it is as value been returned so have no more complaints to make regards it.

I am playing with the idea of trying hardline when it drops, sucker for punishment lol

Edit - another 1.7gb update to cte is live


----------



## the9quad

Hardline will be fun, I'm looking forward to it a ton.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hardliiii..lii....liii...liii.iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
"Hardline.exe has stopped working."
"Oups! Something went wrong. Reconnect?"


----------



## Ghost12

Cte riot shield play - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2Ca45HFix4#t=67

I may be missing something but at the very start, his first strike with the shield gave a headshot bonus.....................why?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

guys quick question about BF4 and a 6790. as you all see I dont have a GPU right now in my rig. I am in the middle of building a new PC after a fire so I have to wait maybe 1 1/2 -2 months till I get the funds up for something like a 280x.

There is a user in the FS selling a His 6790 1GB 256bit for 65. What do you think about using that to play BF4 at 1080. do you think the card could handle BF4 with decent settings. I dont mind turning off things like HBAO, shadows or even AA to get better performance but would like to run at least high textures.

right now battlefield 4 for me is unplayable with the intel 4600. In order to get it to run smooth at all i have to run everything low @ 1366x768 and its still crap I may be able to snag a gtx for the same price hopefully


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Cte riot shield play - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2Ca45HFix4#t=67
> 
> I may be missing something but at the very start, his first strike with the shield gave a headshot bonus.....................why?


LOL...my god this will change how locker is played
Headshot bonus is hilariously bad.

1,76gb update though.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> LOL...my god this will change how locker is played
> Headshot bonus is hilariously bad.
> 
> 1,76gb update though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Update just finished for me now, I know you are not into xfactor video but forget the author and watch this, imo is just making a complete farce of the game - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8-fbwXSWSo

I accept others may welcome this type of addition to the game but imo is bordering on ridiculous in an already problematic release.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Update just finished for me now, I know you are not into xfactor video but forget the author and watch this, imo is just making a complete farce of the game - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8-fbwXSWSo
> 
> I accept others may welcome this type of addition to the game but imo is bordering on ridiculous in an already problematic release.


Thanks for sharing +rep.
This is ridiculous.
They should have it so it incurs only 25% health damage.
50% was in COD.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Thanks for sharing +rep.
> This is ridiculous.
> They should have it so it incurs only 25% health damage.
> 50% was in COD.


No doubt it will get balanced damage wise along with everything else, it just looks ridiculous to me, was looking forward to dragons teeth if more infantry centric but imagine this on a 64player infantry map, its not my cup of tea personally. Glad when I do play I never play 64p, is aready too much with all the stuff in the game as is.


----------



## spqmax

didn't have the chance to try it out yet! Is the window-thingy bulletproof too? the glass can be broken, but do the bullets go through??


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spqmax*
> 
> didn't have the chance to try it out yet! Is the window-thingy bulletproof too? the glass can be broken, but do the bullets go through??


apparently tank proof...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> No doubt it will get balanced damage wise along with everything else, it just looks ridiculous to me, was looking forward to dragons teeth if more infantry centric but imagine this on a 64player infantry map, its not my cup of tea personally. Glad when I do play I never play 64p, is aready too much with all the stuff in the game as is.


c4 + shield vs any vehicle = ridiculous.
They'll need to change that - and add a hitbox for that glass to be destroy and thus you headshotted through it - ie sniper bullet through it.

Want to test these things out right now together?


----------



## spqmax

lol that's gonna be fun. next up, the crossbow shooting cruise missiles :/


----------



## the9quad

I can see the shield as something I refuse to use, and i will be pissed off any time someone melees me with it.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> apparently tank proof...
> c4 + shield vs any vehicle = ridiculous.
> They'll need to change that - and add a hitbox for that glass to be destroy and thus you headshotted through it - ie sniper bullet through it.
> 
> Want to test these things out right now together?


Yep sure, add me on cte, ill just kick the young one off net flix.

@9quad, lol


----------



## spqmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I can see the shield as something I refuse to use, and i will be pissed off any time someone melees me with it.


true. and again, think about locker. A progressive shield wall + spamming grenades. Kind of annoying.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Yep sure, add me on cte, ill just kick the young one off net flix.
> 
> @9quad, lol


you're already on my list


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> you're already on my list


@derp.com, my frieds list was minimised on cte lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Haha coming in now


----------



## Krusher33

I can't seem to use high freq. My FPS dropped to 30 and then when I was getting gang raped on my boat it dropped to 6.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I can't seem to use high freq. My FPS dropped to 30 and then when I was getting gang raped on my boat it dropped to 6.


wow, it doesnt effect my framerate at all, you sure it wasn't just the server or something else?


----------



## b0x3d

I've ended up turning high frequency network update off again because it actually made my netcode worse for some reason. It was so bad people started teleporting across the screen. Weird!


----------



## fashric

Don't know what all the fuss is about with the shield people who use it without any support are just sitting ducks to any sort of explosive and if they don't crouch to get full cover you can just shoot their feet when they come towards you. It just slows them down so much you should never really get killed by it unless you backed into a corner. All I see here is the usual whining when anything new comes along no one gives it anytime to be figured out or tweaked.


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I can't seem to use high freq. My FPS dropped to 30 and then when I was getting gang raped on my boat it dropped to 6.


It shouldn't affect frame rate, it's supposed to affect internet speed. If you have good download and upload speeds you will see a good benefit, otherwise you might get lag (in the internet speed), which I don't know....maybe....maybe not will cause a frame rate. Hard to say since my internet speed is pretty good.

I am still maintaining ping of 47 - 70 max

Then again I'm not 100% of what CTE does now, besides of that "bubble* concept
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0x3d*
> 
> I've ended up turning high frequency network update off again because it actually made my netcode worse for some reason. It was so bad people started teleporting across the screen. Weird!


I had something very similar. Team mate jumping over a fence, then it plugged him back in the same spot prior the jump and he jumped over the rail again.

I have a theory about that. I was very close to him, he probably had an either very slow or VERY fast internet which caused a difference of miliseconds-half a second between us, since we were in the same bubble area. Now because I was standing still I'm SURE he did not see anything weird from my side


----------



## b0x3d

There were similar raised eye-brows when it was introduced in to counter strike but it turned out to be a lot of fun and added another element to the game.


----------



## 66racer

My pings since moving 2 years ago are never below 70's which sucks, not like thats horrible but considering I have 100Mbps/6Mbps internet I would like some 40s, not sure if there is anything that can be done about it? Im guessing a lot of the suspicious deaths or lack of kills is related to pings of everyone in the game so sure its not just dependent on my ping....or do I have that backwards?


----------



## b0x3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> I have a theory about that. I was very close to him, he probably had an either very slow or VERY fast internet which caused a difference of miliseconds-half a second between us, since we were in the same bubble area. Now because I was standing still I'm SURE he did not see anything weird from my side


Interesting. Glad I'm not the only one. Network smoothing factor affects this as well.


----------



## b0x3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> My pings since moving 2 years ago are never below 70's which sucks, not like thats horrible but considering I have 100Mbps/6Mbps internet I would like some 40s, not sure if there is anything that can be done about it? Im guessing a lot of the suspicious deaths or lack of kills is related to pings of everyone in the game so sure its not just dependent on my ping....or do I have that backwards?


My ping went from an average of 12 to 28 after my router automatically updated the firmware - apparently it turned on interleaving which is supposed to reduce packets loss, so even though my ping is higher it's a better connection - I'm on 40 meg fibre


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> My pings since moving 2 years ago are never below 70's which sucks, not like thats horrible but considering I have 100Mbps/6Mbps internet I would like some 40s, not sure if there is anything that can be done about it? Im guessing a lot of the suspicious deaths or lack of kills is related to pings of everyone in the game so sure its not just dependent on my ping....or do I have that backwards?


Well, to give yourself every advantage possible disable vsync and set network smoothing to zero. Both reduce input lag. I played a few matches last night and had one death behind a wall, but everything else seems legit. No strange deaths. My ping is around 40-80 normally.


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0x3d*
> 
> Interesting. Glad I'm not the only one. Network smoothing factor affects this as well.


Absolutely!

I have Network Smoothing Factor OFF completely, because you will have weird delays, and I have Antialiasing Post, Antialiasing Deferred and Ambient Occlussion OFF as well for same exact reason. Read this creates input lag, the lower you can set it (off if you fine with it) will create a more accurate competitor gameplay.

V-Sync is a NO-NO as well.

All of which are prone to create input lag, so it feel/see like you shoot first, but you get shot first instead = delay

Motion Blur off as well. Same reason

My video card is not the best, but those are my settings. Having frames capped at 78 FPS due to 78hz overclock on the monitor.

http://cdn.overclock.net/2/25/25a4282c_24xfhxt.png = BF4 settings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Well, to give yourself every advantage possible disable vsync and set network smoothing to zero. Both reduce input lag. I played a few matches last night and had one death behind a wall, but everything else seems legit. No strange deaths. My ping is around 40-80 normally.


Yep-yep!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm becoming sloppy on the bf.
Getting killed when I shouldn't - used to be better - this is what happens when you don't pay attention to the game no more lol


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> My pings since moving 2 years ago are never below 70's which sucks, not like thats horrible but considering I have 100Mbps/6Mbps internet I would like some 40s, not sure if there is anything that can be done about it? Im guessing a lot of the suspicious deaths or lack of kills is related to pings of everyone in the game so sure its not just dependent on my ping....or do I have that backwards?


Call your Internet provider.. there is a cable they can change.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Haha! So I had a house party last week and I have left-over Vodka Jelly Babies - I thought -what's the best way to eat them?
Simple. Play Battlefield 4 - each time I die, I each one of these Jelly babies - this is going to be fuuuuuuuuuuuun!


----------



## b0x3d

Sound loop crash. Hard reset. FFS. Just when I thought it was stable.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Haha! So I had a house party last week and I have left-over Vodka Jelly Babies - I thought -what's the best way to eat them?
> Simple. Play Battlefield 4 - each time I die, I each one of these Jelly babies - this is going to be fuuuuuuuuuuuun!


haha I had a few beers last night playing bf4 but remembered why I dont do that.....its a buzz kill lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0x3d*
> 
> Sound loop crash. Hard reset. FFS. Just when I thought it was stable.


Yeah I had a crash thursday too, kicked me to the desktop though.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0x3d*
> 
> Sound loop crash. Hard reset. FFS. Just when I thought it was stable.


update all your drivers your OS and all that, my windows was "hanging" freezing a couple weeks ago for no reasons.. I was so pissed when it started to happen couple times a day, then I googled it.. and on microsoft website I see a fix that's so dumb and simple, I wouldn't believe it : run the windows update.. I ran it, downloaded all the needed stuff, now everything works perfectly lol.


----------



## bond32

My friend just picked up a 270x to start playing bf4... Anyone have thoughts on the kinds of framerates he will get? His other components aren't up to date but he did pick up an ssd as well. Playing at 1080p


----------



## nitrubbb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> My friend just picked up a 270x to start playing bf4... Anyone have thoughts on the kinds of framerates he will get? His other components aren't up to date but he did pick up an ssd as well. Playing at 1080p


~43 FPS on more demanding maps with max settings


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrubbb*
> 
> ~43 FPS on more demanding maps with max settings


According to benchmarks I seen, just remove MSAA and you will get real good FPS's, even can use mantle =)

Oh by the way for those talking about the riot shield being too op already, I thought about something, it's gonna be fun to throw c4 behind them and on their feet /once they walk past it boom.

Also I wonder why they would make it indestructible, like reaaally so unrealistic, c4 can blow a tank but not a stupid shield ?? I hope they tweak it though..oh well there are those wooden houses in Naval strike you can't even fully destroy, was very disapointed, if you look, there aren't much destruction AT ALL in those maps..feels weak ! almost as if they got lazy, lol.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

haha after 25 vodka jelly babies








http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/475441087292946304/177435049/


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> haha after 25 vodka jelly babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/475441087292946304/177435049/


Still better than me.

I'll try turning the thingy off and see if my fps goes back up. If not... ugh... something's wrong with pc then.


----------



## BulletSponge

Sooo, played a round on a CTE server. I was lagging a little bit and decided to re-boot. Upon re-booting and logging back in I find that there is a 1.65GB update for the CTE. Okay, download/install and ready for some ballistic shield nonsense. Oh no, kicked from every server for "mis-matched content". Close Origin, re-open it and now there is a 1.79GB update. Any bets on whether or not I can join after this one?


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> haha after 25 vodka jelly babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/475441087292946304/177435049/


Soooooo...that is 2 shots per death, plus 1 after the end of round, Sir









Not the jelly shot per death as we agreed earlier


----------



## Krusher33

Hmmm... I'm over 100 fps now. Not sure what was up last night?


----------



## falcon26

Why is it that battlefield field 4 has almost no servers but battlefield 3 has tons

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2tired

do you guys have simple tips for optimizing this game for pc? like turning on high perfomance (which I did)

like 3 months ago I had no lag and was playing this game fine. Now all of a sudden im lagging like crazy. Its like sometimes I cant even do automatic fire if I see someone.. its always burst fire and even then I wont get the kill... I dont get what is going on but its frustrating


----------



## connectwise

This game is literally unplayable. There's only a handful of maps that are any good and the rest is just boring as hell.


----------



## Bloodbath

Damn no matter what they do to this game I still get issues like massive lag spikes and rubber banding despite low ping and local servers, will it ever play just right?


----------



## amd655

Looks like BF4 may die an early death.

BF3 is 2x more played than BF4 right now based on stats.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Looks like BF4 may die an early death.
> 
> BF3 is 2x more played than BF4 right now based on stats.


That's a skewed stat. Origin was _giving away BF 3 for free_ and has now marked it down to $5.99, so especially since they had the free giveaway, a lot of new people that didn't have it before are going to start playing it but I doubt they'll stay very long.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> Soooooo...that is 2 shots per death, plus 1 after the end of round, Sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the jelly shot per death as we agreed earlier


no I played a few rounds







so as agreed captain it went to plan - it was ridiculously fun-recorded it too


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> That's a skewed stat. Origin was _giving away BF 3 for free_ and has now marked it down to $5.99, so especially since they had the free giveaway, a lot of new people that didn't have it before are going to start playing it but I doubt they'll stay very long.


I doubt anyone will stick to BF4 very long with all the issues, glutten for punishment?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Looks like BF4 may die an early death.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> BF3 is 2x more played than BF4 right now based on stats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Have you been playing? I have been on days on end solid lol, had the best fun in months, absolute blast and zero frustration. Hopefully some of the newbs will get some premium or map packs to compliment the freebie.

BF4 - I would have thought cte would be more heavily populated than I have seen it so far.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Damn no matter what they do to this game I still get issues like massive lag spikes and rubber banding despite low ping and local servers, will it ever play just right?


Yup.

Gotta play through it I guess.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Vodka Jelly baby video








Got ownt this round


----------



## Totally Dubbed

*And here it is!

Macklemore - Thrift Shop Remix - Battlefield 4 Version:*


----------



## 66racer

I do have to say every now n then I jump into bf3 and wonder why I complained about it so much pre bf4 lol I do like bf4 though on TDM but the conquest maps are too big for my liking. BF3 I loved conquest so it was funny how that worked out.

My main gripe is how easy it is for some to counter the knife, I smash the knife button like crazy and when someone counters I rarely win it out. So fun to have someone counter though then the character punches them and knifes them in the end....any tips or is it just like I have been doing with smashing the button?


----------



## uk80glue

How are the new expansions? I moved right before Naval Strike was supposed to come out on PC (when they delayed it) and haven't had internet at my new place since. Hopefully fixing that today but I was looking forward to Naval Strike after the last two expansions were kinda meh.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I doubt anyone will stick to BF4 very long with all the issues, glutten for punishment?


What punishment ? My game runs and plays just fine ! You have never seen me complain about anything except that sometimes my bipod doesn't extend after being revived. That's it ! I aim, I shoot, they die. I think some of the problems people have are either their fault as players, a problem with their internet connection, something wrong on their PC's or maybe a combination of all 3.
All 22 servers on my favorites list still have queue's most of the time. If you don't want to play ? Fine ! One less person I have to wait for to get off the server so I can get on.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I do have to say every now n then I jump into bf3 and wonder why I complained about it so much pre bf4 lol I do like bf4 though on TDM but the conquest maps are too big for my liking. BF3 I loved conquest so it was funny how that worked out.
> 
> My main gripe is how easy it is for some to counter the knife, I smash the knife button like crazy and when someone counters I rarely win it out. So fun to have someone counter though then the character punches them and knifes them in the end....any tips or is it just like I have been doing with smashing the button?


What about rush ? the radio placement isn't awesome, BC2 was the best at that but I still love it !

Don't spam ? the other day I missed a counter knife and I was panick spamming, just press once that's enough, but you gotta see that F popout, which I don't remember seeing the 2 last times.. lol


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Still feels like a typical bf game to me weird stuff happens still, just like it has for the past 10 plus years.


Indeed, I was playing a TDM round, I came around the corner and a guy jumped me with knife, my character went invisible and it looked like I was doing a sliding kick maneuver on screen, while he took my dogtags. Nothing could be done lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> guys quick question about BF4 and a 6790. as you all see I dont have a GPU right now in my rig. I am in the middle of building a new PC after a fire so I have to wait maybe 1 1/2 -2 months till I get the funds up for something like a 280x.
> 
> There is a user in the FS selling a His 6790 1GB 256bit for 65. What do you think about using that to play BF4 at 1080. do you think the card could handle BF4 with decent settings. I dont mind turning off things like HBAO, shadows or even AA to get better performance but would like to run at least high textures.
> 
> right now battlefield 4 for me is unplayable with the intel 4600. In order to get it to run smooth at all i have to run everything low @ 1366x768 and its still crap I may be able to snag a gtx for the same price hopefully


That card is still going to be terrible, but it would be an improvement over the integrated gpu.. I was using a 6950 2gb vram on 1680 x 1050 res with basically all low settings and could manage 60fps most of the time, but it still had a lot of 40-50fps during high action. So even that card which is much better than the one you are looking at, was struggling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> My pings since moving 2 years ago are never below 70's which sucks, not like thats horrible but considering I have 100Mbps/6Mbps internet I would like some 40s, not sure if there is anything that can be done about it? Im guessing a lot of the suspicious deaths or lack of kills is related to pings of everyone in the game so sure its not just dependent on my ping....or do I have that backwards?


If you are on DSL they can turn off some packet filtering which should gain you 10-20 ping reduction. I had that done on mine. If you are on fibre those pings are just out of line to begin with.... Still probably worth calling the ISP to see what's up, seems like a top tier package like that should have better latency.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I can't seem to use high freq. My FPS dropped to 30 and then when I was getting gang raped on my boat it dropped to 6.


I have also experience severe FPS drops (single digit) in boats....almost always seems to be in a gunner seat of something.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> What punishment ? My game runs and plays just fine ! You have never seen me complain about anything except that sometimes my bipod doesn't extend after being revived. That's it ! I aim, I shoot, they die. I think some of the problems people have are either their fault as players, a problem with their internet connection, something wrong on their PC's or maybe a combination of all 3.
> All 22 servers on my favorites list still have queue's most of the time. If you don't want to play ? Fine ! One less person I have to wait for to get off the server so I can get on.


I'm in the same boat as you, although I've come to the conclusion that BF4 just behaves differently on different rigs/setups. I monitor this thread and see that some peeps are just beyond frustrated and have in some cases documented a recurring bug or issue. BF4 has only crashed one time for me, and I believe it was my bad for pushing my cards to hard. Only once in a blue moon do I see a weird animation. 95%+ of the time i shoot people they die. when they shoot me, i die. every once in awhile i say that the play was BS, that guy SHOULD HAVE DIED. but hardly worth getting worked up about.

The word i used to see all the time (and still see) is "broken", i.e. the game is broken. broken literally means "does not work", so i do think this particular word is an exaggeration, but I do not doubt they are experiencing some really frustrating gameplay. could be a number of factors, or combination of factors, such as as drivers, OS, memory speed, graphic cards, router, internet connection, firewall, c-states on/off, HT on/off.... who knows. So we should all just get over the the game is great, the game sucks arguments and camps and just recognize that people are having different experiences. those with issues are not just whining, and those of us without the issues are not blind, dumb, or in EA/Dice's pocket.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I do have to say every now n then I jump into bf3 and wonder why I complained about it so much pre bf4 lol I do like bf4 though on TDM but the conquest maps are too big for my liking. BF3 I loved conquest so it was funny how that worked out.
> 
> My main gripe is how easy it is for some to counter the knife, I smash the knife button like crazy and when someone counters I rarely win it out. So fun to have someone counter though then the character punches them and knifes them in the end....any tips or is it just like I have been doing with smashing the button?


You can't counter the counter. And you have to hit from back or sides. Knife in front and it's guaranteed to be countered unless it's some noob.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I can't seem to use high freq. My FPS dropped to 30 and then when I was getting gang raped on my boat it dropped to 6.
> 
> 
> 
> I have also experience severe FPS drops (single digit) in boats....almost always seems to be in a gunner seat of something.
Click to expand...

It was doing to me as a driver. Even on foot I was in the 30's. But it's no longer the case now. I'm thinking that I may have been folding while playing but I could've sworn that I did pause it.


----------



## jordanecmusic

after switching between mantle and dx11...whats the difference?


----------



## keikei

^give me 15 minutes....


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> after switching between mantle and dx11...whats the difference?



Framerate-wise, mantle has a slight lead, about 4 more frames.
Gameplay is relatively smooth from both.
Mantle does not currently work for X-fire.
Slight artifacting with mantle.
dx is still more stable than mantle. BSOD when I initially started game after switching to mantle.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> after switching between mantle and dx11...whats the difference?


When you switch between the 2, you have to restart the game to see the difference.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I swear Mantle was supposed to add like 20%+?!
Or is that AMD/DICE lacking?


----------



## keikei

^Mantle still beta...maybe BF5 it will work.


----------



## StrongForce

There are some benchmarks arround about mantle http://techreport.com/review/25995/first-look-amd-mantle-cpu-performance-in-battlefield-4/2 is a good one, they say mantle doesn't always have good benefits basically depends your config, but also remember mantle was implemented during BF4, and games that are 100 % mantle will be more efficient, that's what I'm curious to see.. !


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> 
> Framerate-wise, mantle has a slight lead, about 4 more frames.
> Gameplay is relatively smooth from both.
> Mantle does not currently work for X-fire.
> Slight artifacting with mantle.
> dx is still more stable than mantle. BSOD when I initially started game after switching to mantle.


Mantle works phenomanonly well in crossfire, I get a 20-30 fps increase. No artifacting and no crashes here.


----------



## keikei

^What are your vid settings may I ask?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> ^What are your vid settings may I ask?


1440p, ultra, full screen, no post aa, 2msaa. Some maps I have over 200fps avg and over 160 fps 99 percent of the time. Some maps less, but always better than dx11.

Here is Golmud Railway 64 players btw for instance:










That said with no osd so no way to capture footage or screenshots or monitor my cards, I still use dx11 most of the time since I cap frames at 125fps anyway.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> What punishment ? My game runs and plays just fine ! You have never seen me complain about anything except that sometimes my bipod doesn't extend after being revived. That's it ! I aim, I shoot, they die. I think some of the problems people have are either their fault as players, a problem with their internet connection, something wrong on their PC's or maybe a combination of all 3.
> All 22 servers on my favorites list still have queue's most of the time. If you don't want to play ? Fine ! One less person I have to wait for to get off the server so I can get on.


Dat moment where the person who did not buy the game already knew the outcome in Alpha/Beta therefore smarter at not wasting dough.











RiP The last two good BF games!


Spoiler: Warning: These may offend


----------



## Devotii

Had a game last night that was truly pinned down to the max. All exits covered. I managed to get some recon xp though







pew pew
I should be on again tonight if anyone wants to follow (and Ill get that 17ping screeny!)


----------



## Cybertox

Is there a way to set vertical synchronisation to 120 fps instead of 60 fps? Just wondering, I doubt my machine will be able to pull this out just with one 290X.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Is there a way to set vertical synchronisation to 120 fps instead of 60 fps? Just wondering, I doubt my machine will be able to pull this out just with one 290X.


If you have a 120hz monitor you have the option.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Is there a way to set vertical synchronisation to 120 fps instead of 60 fps? Just wondering, I doubt my machine will be able to pull this out just with one 290X.


yes, put this line in your user.cfg file, in your BF4 program folder

*GameTime.maxVariableFPS 120*


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> RiP The last two good BF games!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: These may offend


Nah-ah , last good BF game BFV


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Nah-ah , last good BF game BFV


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> yes, put this line in your user.cfg file, in your BF4 program folder
> 
> *GameTime.maxVariableFPS 120*


That's not really v-sync though, that just sets the upper limit to 120 fps. That's effectively just as good as v-sync if you can maintain that framerate or exceed it, but if you don't it does nothing for you.

might as well just leave it default with vsync off if he can't hit, because then it will be capped at 200fps which he wouldn't hit either.


----------



## daguardian

Yeah, I did't look at his specs properly









On another note, any fix for mantle eating up all my VRAM and then crashing?

Can only get one full round without having to restart the game...

I did a clean re-install of drivers after the patch and that seemed to fix it for about a day - gamed last night no problems , now today crashing in every round

EDIT - or I can't even start the game, instant crash









Installing 14.4 again over the top of original install - as people have said this can help.....


----------



## Krusher33

Dunno, I've been playing on 14.6 without issues except that weird night with super low fps which I'm crossing off as "user error".


----------



## anodizingstatic

Is BF4 anything better now than it was on launch date? I uninstalled it and haven't touched it since.

Should I give a reinstall a go? If all the bugs and everything is fixed I'll give it a fifth chance.


----------



## fcman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Dunno, I've been playing on 14.6 without issues except that weird night with super low fps which I'm crossing off as "user error".


Did it last for a while? I had a couple moments last night where my FPS would drop to 10-20 for 10 seconds or so and then would jump back up to 60.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fcman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Dunno, I've been playing on 14.6 without issues except that weird night with super low fps which I'm crossing off as "user error".
> 
> 
> 
> Did it last for a while? I had a couple moments last night where my FPS would drop to 10-20 for 10 seconds or so and then would jump back up to 60.
Click to expand...

I played on the same server for about 2.5 hours last night, didn't see my FPS drop below 80.

That 80 moment was just nuts. My boat driver managed to drive us into an ambush. 2 boats, a chopper, and a jet (we were trying to escape from) all firing on us. Couldn't see a dang thing with all the explosions. Dead within seconds.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> Is BF4 anything better now than it was on launch date? I uninstalled it and haven't touched it since.
> 
> Should I give a reinstall a go? If all the bugs and everything is fixed I'll give it a fifth chance.


Its changed a lot since launch. imho.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Dunno, I've been playing on 14.6 without issues except that weird night with super low fps which I'm crossing off as "user error".


Ok going to install 14.6


----------



## StrongForce

o I never thought about the Vsync @ 60 fps could be an issue for 120 Hz monitors .. mmh, sounds annoying.. They should make a Vsync that support more than 60, simply select the number of frames would be nice


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1440p, ultra, full screen, no post aa, 2msaa. Some maps I have over 200fps avg and over 160 fps 99 percent of the time. Some maps less, but always better than dx11.
> 
> Here is Golmud Railway 64 players btw for instance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said with no osd so no way to capture footage or screenshots or monitor my cards, I still use dx11 most of the time since I cap frames at 125fps anyway.


Thanks for the numbers. I tried mantle again...same result. Must be my setup. Theres always hope for the next driver.

*Oh, i had a great time with one of the members here in a domination server. 20 v 20 in one of the tight NS maps. It was a blast! I'll probably be playing a little more often.


----------



## Devotii

17 ping screeny, 1000tk conquest 64 person


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devotii*
> 
> 
> 
> 17 ping screeny, 1000tk conquest 64 person


Even though it's not 64 people on the server at the time, it's VERY impressive.

UK got it going on with them servers.

I'm yet to find something below 21 ping.

Surprisingly BF3 has those low ping servers, BF4 (US) doesn't seem like it does.

At least for me in Phoenix, Arizona


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> Is BF4 anything better now than it was on launch date? I uninstalled it and haven't touched it since.
> 
> Should I give a reinstall a go? If all the bugs and everything is fixed I'll give it a fifth chance.


If you are looking for ALL the bugs to be gone, you should just delete it from the HDD completely.

It will never be fixed. It's much nicer now, especially with netcode update, but no...and NO....

Even by BF5 release date it won't be fixed, this is not attainable


----------



## keikei

Electronic Arts E3 2014 Press Conference

In about 12 minutes.


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Electronic Arts E3 2014 Press Conference
> 
> In about 12 minutes.


Probably will be talking about Battlefield Hardline, I wonder if they can get it right for BF5 when it comes out

It's actually kind of cool they messed up so much, which in turn will force them to pay attention and approach BF5 differently (if they have brains of course), so maybe next game will be GREAT...not just good


----------



## Krazee

There needs to be an official thread for hardline and leave it out of here


----------



## Lhotse

This look's like it's gonna suck.








If you want this, just play Payday 2. I've bought every Battlefield release since BF 2 and I believe it ends now. I want war-battle, not 'Cops & Robbers'.


----------



## Ghost12

It is bf4, skinned and themed, exact same in virtually every other aspect. Domination, obliteration in a new dress. It will sell very well because it will appeal to the exact market segment that battlefield core franchise is also moving towards attracting, wont effect bf sales imo but could bring over more new blood.


----------



## keikei

^True. Its not a battlefield game, just in name only. The new IP needs to sell well, so slap that BF sticker on there!


----------



## Cybertox

Battlefield Hardline looks so bad, now I am sure that I wont be getting it.


----------



## Ghost12

http://www.twitch.tv/rivalxfactor for anyone interested, live beta stream, that netcode and flinching lol where seen that before


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Well if it's free I'll sign up - but I don't think I'll ever pay for another EA game lol


Time to create a new thread.
As this is heading too off-topic.

EDIT:
Done:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1494912/battlefield-hardline-information-discussion-thread


----------



## Krazee

I signed up as well. Free is free. Why not. But from looking at things I will not get Hardline nor the new COD


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I signed up as well. Free is free. Why not. But from looking at things I will not get Hardline nor the new COD


I'm waiting for more info and reviews on watchdogs - might jumpon that then go MIA from EA games


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm waiting for more info and reviews on watchdogs - might jumpon that then go MIA from EA games


I have always been a huge fan of Splinter Cell and Assassin's Creed. Watch Dogs is fun for me


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I have always been a huge fan of Splinter Cell and Assassin's Creed. Watch Dogs is fun for me


You been playing it bro? I mean you have it?


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You been playing it bro? I mean you have it?


Ohh yeah!!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You been playing it bro? I mean you have it?


Its garbage, runs terrible on my system, fine on the kids on medium settings. Mediocre graphics. Last gen title.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Ohh yeah!!


Nice!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Its garbage, runs terrible on my system, fine on the kids on medium settings. Mediocre graphics. Last gen title.


Oh wow! Not as good as it seems then... :/


----------



## Krazee

Wait for the patch before you judge the game. Battlefield was not that great before a few patches


----------



## (sic)

I've been taking a break from the game for a couple months now, but coming back to the newest patch I've noticed a slight issue. During the game I will get a few seconds of black screen on both my main and secondary monitor. It's almost as if the monitors are losing signal. I still have sound and the keyboard is still responsive. During these black screens I noticed my GPU usage on both cards drop dramatically. I can't seem to find a pattern as to why it is happening. It's not exactly game breaking, but is quite annoying and the cause of several deaths.

Curious if anyone has any suggestions.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Wait for the patch before you judge the game. Battlefield was not that great before a few patches


until last week, bf4 was broken lol...only took them 7 months ..only


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Electronic Arts E3 2014 Press Conference
> 
> In about 12 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably will be talking about Battlefield Hardline, I wonder if they can get it right for BF5 when it comes out
> 
> It's actually kind of cool they messed up so much, which in turn will force them to pay attention and approach BF5 differently (if they have brains of course), so maybe next game will be GREAT...not just good
Click to expand...

To bad that's what they said about BF3 when BF4 was coming. Although BF3 didn't have as bad of bugs that I can remember, most people though it was a good launching point and that BF4 would fix all the BF3 problems + make it better... lol see how that turned out.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Does anyone know if jihad-jeeping works with SLAMs instead of C4? Some people were talking about it in chat, but I'd never heard of that before and I didn't get a chance to try it. If it works, I'm officially proposing that we call it SLAM-ramming, or a slamram for short.


Yes it does, slams work like that, be careful though as results in quite alot of killed in action.


----------



## jdstock76

Personal attacks should be kept private. Can't we get this thread cleaned up?! Kinda sick of reading it every time I open it up.

K thx bye


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Guys this is not relevant to Battlefield. Stop arguing with each other and start posting about the game instead of TotallyDubbed.
> 
> Instead check out my Custom Battlefield Dog Tags and give me some feedback as well as ideas, it is a project in which I have put a lot of effort in.
> 
> 
> 
> At least someone understands where I'm coming from - yes check out his dogtags - they're pretty sweet indeed!
> 
> I've also raised this now to the mods and general managers. It's turning out to be a legal issue for me now.
> I can stand personal attacks to some extent - constant harassment I cannot.
> Then, mods not acting on personal harassment - brings up legal.
Click to expand...

Usually the mods are on top of this. As far as the game is concerned, it doesn't seem any better but I haven't been on much. I'm more concerned how much LevelCap is getting to promote Hardline. Haha


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Usually the mods are on top of this. As far as the game is concerned, it doesn't seem any better but I haven't been on much. I'm more concerned how much LevelCap is getting to promote Hardline. Haha
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahaha! Never even thought about it.
> That's why I'm only subscribed to chaboyhd, who makes nee laugh and raider for honest, non bias reviews
Click to expand...

Exactly. LCD is a YouTuber and as one he makes his living doing so. His popularity put him on the map with "big corporate". Can't tell me they are not giving him kick backs.

Now I don't hate LC. On the contrary, I really like his reviews for the most part. He'll deny it because frankly he'd lose respect in the community if we found out.


----------



## Ghost12

Someone explain to me the fun or enjoyment in these types of server or what indeed the benefit is?

http://gyazo.com/04e189e4b181cd0b73ca62a1260280a1


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Someone explain to me the fun or enjoyment in these types of server or what indeed the benefit is?
> 
> http://gyazo.com/04e189e4b181cd0b73ca62a1260280a1


Sorry if I am stating the obvious, but is this not just for stat-padding?

..or a maybe a new type of non-violent gamer....


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Someone explain to me the fun or enjoyment in these types of server or what indeed the benefit is?
> 
> http://gyazo.com/04e189e4b181cd0b73ca62a1260280a1


Probably just for fun... to be able to mess around and race for flags


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Sorry if I am stating the obvious, but is this not just for stat-padding?
> 
> ..or a maybe a new type of non-violent gamer....


lol I cant imagine capping flag medals to be so important that could be bothered running round there for hundreds of tickets. I suppose they must be to some, each to their own as they say lol

Edit, just had a round of metro, got behind the enemy, ran out of main weapon ammo, switched to the side arm, magnum and was shooting people who had not seen me, 100% headshots, several and not 1 hit marker, the sound was there but nothing happening, tried at least five to six times, clear shots, had to run and take some tags instead and die. Was weird


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Sorry if I am stating the obvious, but is this not just for stat-padding?
> 
> ..or a maybe a new type of non-violent gamer....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol I cant imagine capping flag medals to be so important that could be bothered running round there for hundreds of tickets. I suppose they must be to some, each to their own as they say lol
> 
> Edit, just had a round of metro, got behind the enemy, ran out of main weapon ammo, switched to the side arm, magnum and was shooting people who had not seen me, 100% headshots, several and not 1 hit marker, the sound was there but nothing happening, tried at least five to six times, clear shots, had to run and take some tags instead and die. Was weird
Click to expand...

Something is funky with the hit markers and sound. I played a round of Peaks yesterday and numerous times I would shoot at someone and the sound would glitch, I would get zero hit markers but the guy would die and I would get the kill. A little deceiving to say the least as I usually expend more ammo than necessary. ;-(


----------



## Cybertox

Guys got a question for all of you. We all know that people use Aces Scar Hs ACW-Rs etc but nobody uses some other weapons which they somehow overlook. So which weapons do you use which other players dont use as frequently? In my case it is the F2000, M4 and the MTAR.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Yes it does, slams work like that, be careful though as results in quite alot of killed in action.


A little late, sorry, but yeah they blow almost as soon as you jump out so it is hard not to get KIA. My fave thing to do with Slams is sneak up on stopped enemy vehicles and toss some on. BOOM as soon as they start moving again. Also works on boats when you are swimming.


----------



## tpi2007

Thread cleaned.

Guys, keep the drama out of this and stay on-topic. If you want to discuss another game either join the appropriate thread or make one.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Guys got a question for all of you. We all know that people use Aces Scar Hs ACW-Rs etc but nobody uses some other weapons which they somehow overlook. So which weapons do you use which other players dont use as frequently? In my case it is the F2000, M4 and the MTAR.


I'm working through every weapon per class unlocking everything.

I love trying out guns that I haven't touched before!


----------



## 2tired

is there a difference between dual channel and quad channel in bf4? like would i notice a difference? thanks


----------



## Cybertox

That is what I am doing currently as well, trying out all the guns to see how they actually perform. The AS VAL is a beast but its recoil is just KICKING.


----------



## falcon26

Do most people with AMD video cards use Mantle or just stick with DX11?


----------



## Mr Nightman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Do most people with AMD video cards use Mantle or just stick with DX11?


any hardware acceleration stuff bluescreens for me with any of the mantle drivers, stuck back on 13.12


----------



## Krusher33

I play with Mantle on. I can't stay off it.


----------



## mironccr345

Any solutions to this problem I'm having?

It freezes at the "loading stage" part, any Ideas?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I'm working through every weapon per class unlocking everything.
> 
> I love trying out guns that I haven't touched before!


It took me well over 40 hours to find/unlock the right gun for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Do most people with AMD video cards use Mantle or just stick with DX11?


For my setup, im still using dx11.


----------



## Devotii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> For my setup, im still using dx11.


I use mantle and found my FPS to be higher with it


----------



## Cybertox

I have an I7-4930K @3.4GHz and an R9 290X. I run battlefield maxed out with no aa at 2560x1440 with vertical synchronisation on. I get the capped 60 fps. I use Direct X, is there even a reason I should run Mantle in my situation?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I have an I7-4930K @3.4GHz and an R9 290X. I run battlefield maxed out with no aa at 2560x1440 with vertical synchronisation on. I get the capped 60 fps. I use Direct X, is there even a reason I should run Mantle in my situation?


Nope, no reason at all. Unless you find you dip below 60 fps from time to time or you'd like the same frame rate with some AA. Also why don't you run your 4930k at least at 4.3ghz?


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Any solutions to this problem I'm having?
> 
> It freezes at the "loading stage" part, any Ideas?


I have been getting this since the last patch, it's really random can start after 3 attempts, also freezing in game.

You could try to delete your PROFSAVE_profile file located in X:\Users\YOURNAME\Documents\Battlefield 4\settings - that worked for me for a while, but after enabling mantle again the problem came back, and then still remained after I switched back to DX11

I am going to be having a day of BF4 today - have to stay off my feet for 3 days -doctors orders







- wifey is taking the kids away to give me some peace and quiet, love her









If I continue to get this problem I will be rolling my drivers back a few releases to try and solve this as its getting rather annoying.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> I have been getting this since the last patch, it's really random can start after 3 attempts, also freezing in game.
> 
> You could try to delete your PROFSAVE_profile file located in X:\Users\YOURNAME\Documents\Battlefield 4\settings - that worked for me for a while, but after enabling mantle again the problem came back, and then still remained after I switched back to DX11
> 
> I am going to be having a day of BF4 today - have to stay off my feet for 3 days -doctors orders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wifey is taking the kids away to give me some peace and quiet, love her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I continue to get this problem I will be rolling my drivers back a few releases to try and solve this as its getting rather annoying.


I get this same issue using Mantle. I believe it is related to Mantle issues with the older 7 series cards... my assumption is that most of the development and testing is going into the later cards.

Going back to DX11 fixed everything and I run everything at high (only textures ultra) with 4x AA @ 2560x1440. This gives me about 70fps stable, apart from some maps (China rising specifically) this tend to run nearer 60fps - seems they are a bit more difficult hardware wise.


----------



## Cybertox

I am not really a fan of overclocking, in most cases it causes more issues than performance improvements plus faster clock speed doesnt mean directly faster or better performance. The CPU is water cooled but I would like to avoid overclocking for now, plus I dont have the necessary experience and knowledge required for good and stable overclocking.

For 2560x1440 you dont really need AA in my opinion especially when you are playing on a 27 inch monitor, like me. Sometimes I do dip below the 60s but that happens very rarely and during big explosions or other things which cause potential dipping.


----------



## daguardian

ha, look what came up today - I have never ever seen this message before, anyone else?



Edit: re-added Bf4 and Origin to Antivirus (MSE) also installed yesterdays windows updates and added all ATI processes to antivirus exclusion list, seems to be working fine now - 3 different servers no crashes..


----------



## jdstock76

I'm kinda cranked that opening Battlelog yesterday gave me a Trojan and malware in Chrome. What is this EA?!


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I am not really a fan of overclocking, in most cases it causes more issues than performance improvements plus faster clock speed doesnt mean directly faster or better performance. The CPU is water cooled but I would like to avoid overclocking for now, plus I dont have the necessary experience and knowledge required for good and stable overclocking.
> 
> For 2560x1440 you dont really need AA in my opinion especially when you are playing on a 27 inch monitor, like me. Sometimes I do dip below the 60s but that happens very rarely and during big explosions or other things which cause potential dipping.


Honestly I'm with you. I don't really see a performance boost. Or it's just that BF4 is just so random as far as benchmarks go.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I'm kinda cranked that opening Battlelog yesterday gave me a Trojan and malware in Chrome. What is this EA?!


Could just be a false positive from whatever detected it?

I don't use Chrome, but didn't get this on Firefox.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Oh it is "smoother", no doubt, but I wish 1440P had enough pixel density to visibly remove jaggies from my perception too. I still see them, at least on distance views and thinner lines. Don't need as much AA now but still need it.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Oh it is "smoother", no doubt, but I wish 1440P had enough pixel density to visibly remove jaggies from my perception too. I still see them, at least on distance views and thinner lines. Don't need as much AA now but still need it.


I still use it to, the pixel density of a 27" 1440p monitor and a 1080p 23" monitor ain't that much different, it is better though (think it is comparable to 1080p at 20.25"). So the jaggies are still there and noticeable. So if your coming from a 23" or 24" 1080p monitor expecting to get rid of AA because you think you wont need it anymore,well you still will.

Although I agree, it feels like I can get away with 2xaa @ 1440p instead of 4xaa that I used at 1080p.


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> ha, look what came up today - I have never ever seen this message before, anyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: re-added Bf4 and Origin to Antivirus (MSE) also installed yesterdays windows updates and added all ATI processes to antivirus exclusion list, seems to be working fine now - 3 different servers no crashes..


I got that myself yesterday when trying to join in on a cte server. Never seen it before until then.

Exited Origin and restarted it. Worked fine afterwards.


----------



## Krazee

I've been using chrome for Bf3 and Bf4 and never had any issues


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I'm kinda cranked that opening Battlelog yesterday gave me a Trojan and malware in Chrome. What is this EA?!
> 
> 
> 
> Could just be a false positive from whatever detected it?
> 
> I don't use Chrome, but didn't get this on Firefox.
Click to expand...

I'm thinking that a virus has put itself in there.


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm thinking that a virus has put itself in there.


Going to have to agree.

Battlelog is EA's baby. They had to work hard to convince gamers that launching from their web browser instead of the game disc would be better.

So I don't see EA letting something like a virus ruin all that. Not to mention that the Battlelog forums would have lit up like a Christmas tree if it were truly a Battlelog issue.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm thinking that a virus has put itself in there.


I would avoid Battlelog then until they send the all clear email.


----------



## Krusher33

Ooooh... I thought he meant the game itself had a virus. Not Battlelog.


----------



## jdstock76

No the game is fine. But when I first clicked on Battlelog it went to the Hardline page then the Origin warning earlier popped open. Some stupid software installed itself then McAfee went nuts and now I have adware in Chrome.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

CTE received a 1.6GB or so patch.
http://cte.battlelog.com/bf4/news/view/initiative-2-core-gameplay-patch-2/

As the Ballistic Shield was released into the wild last Friday, we have been watching your feedback on our initial setup and how you have been using it. Todays update will tune the shield to match up with the design intent, and fix some bugs related to tank and projectile damage to the shield.

This is a small but quick update, as we need to get changes in to the build slated for Dragon's Teeth release. We hope you enjoy the changes we have made - and can't wait to get your continued feedback on these tweaks.

In this update we also enable all the Dragon's Teeth weapons, and continue to run the servers with all unlocks enabled - so please focus on testing these as well!

UPDATE CHANGES
These are the actual changes made to this build:

Shield bash damage, distance & spread tuned - no more one-hit kills.
Shield incoming projectile damage improved. Single tank AP-round now kills.
All Dragon's Teeth weapons available for testing.

CTE DEV ACTIVITY
As this week is E3 week - the CTE will be a little less active than normal. We are still hard at work on both netcode and gameplay improvements for the coming CTE releases however!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> That is what I am doing currently as well, trying out all the guns to see how they actually perform. The AS VAL is a beast but its recoil is just KICKING.


I tried it out yesterday, first time. It indeed shreds people. If you are close enough you can pretty well just lay on the trigger, even if the recoil gets a bit whacky you will still mow them down. Sucks it is Engineer class only, I liked using PDW on other classes from time to time on BF3, but have almost no usage of them in this game.


----------



## keikei

I would love to hear more about the new dragon's teeth weapons...


----------



## Krusher33

Darn. I was hoping they'd keep the 1-hit kills by shields for at least a little while so I can get the melee ribbons.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> That is what I am doing currently as well, trying out all the guns to see how they actually perform. The AS VAL is a beast but its recoil is just KICKING.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried it out yesterday, first time. It indeed shreds people. If you are close enough you can pretty well just lay on the trigger, even if the recoil gets a bit whacky you will still mow them down. Sucks it is Engineer class only, I liked using PDW on other classes from time to time on BF3, but have almost no usage of them in this game.
Click to expand...

The AS VAL is all my brother uses. He swears by it. I think it has the quickest time to kill of any gun.


----------



## bluedevil

Just got the BF Hardline beta email. Downloading now.


----------



## b0x3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I swear Mantle was supposed to add like 20%+?!
> Or is that AMD/DICE lacking?


It makes the biggest difference wen you have a crap processor as it uses GPU instead. Made a massive difference for me when I was using my AMD955 with CF 290x's - from having to play on high with 60fps to ultra with 100 FPS. However when I upgraded to an i7 4930k I discovered that DX actually performs better!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> I have been getting this since the last patch, it's really random can start after 3 attempts, also freezing in game.
> 
> You could try to delete your PROFSAVE_profile file located in X:\Users\YOURNAME\Documents\Battlefield 4\settings - that worked for me for a while, but after enabling mantle again the problem came back, and then still remained after I switched back to DX11
> 
> I am going to be having a day of BF4 today - have to stay off my feet for 3 days -doctors orders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wifey is taking the kids away to give me some peace and quiet, love her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I continue to get this problem I will be rolling my drivers back a few releases to try and solve this as its getting rather annoying.



Going to try this tonight.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0x3d*
> 
> It makes the biggest difference wen you have a crap processor as it uses GPU instead. Made a massive difference for me when I was using my AMD955 with CF 290x's - from having to play on high with 60fps to ultra with 100 FPS. However when I upgraded to an i7 4930k I discovered that DX actually performs better!


damn that's interesting!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> That is what I am doing currently as well, trying out all the guns to see how they actually perform. The AS VAL is a beast but its recoil is just KICKING.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried it out yesterday, first time. It indeed shreds people. If you are close enough you can pretty well just lay on the trigger, even if the recoil gets a bit whacky you will still mow them down. Sucks it is Engineer class only, I liked using PDW on other classes from time to time on BF3, but have almost no usage of them in this game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The AS VAL is all my brother uses. He swears by it. I think it has the quickest time to kill of any gun.
Click to expand...

It was crazy, I think I got a few double kills just from guys walking out at the same time, and doing a half mag dump. It's like what I feel the AEK should do, but AEK always seems to be wild and innacurate to me. I have a feeling it may not do very well at medium distance, but I'll have to try it out a bit more. May be a gem









Really AEK should compete with TTK and Famas should have higher/est TTK just out of sheer RPM.

Edit: wow didn't realize it had starting damage of 30


----------



## connectwise

So many servers crashed just now. Most of my favourite servers are all 0/64 etc.


----------



## keikei

Just about to log on now...wish me luck.


----------



## the9quad

how does not one pistol shot hit this guy?

http://www.twitch.tv/the9quad/c/4448129


----------



## Cybertox

The AS VAL is a deadly weapon if you know how to use it properly, it is quite hard to master mainly due to its recoil but I think if a player takes his time learning the weapon he can possibly win 90% of all close engagements with the AS VAL cause that weapon spits bullets like a mini gun.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> how does not one pistol shot hit this guy?
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/the9quad/c/4448129


LOL that's netcode for you bud!
Your soothing factor at 0-10, and ping at under 20 I hope?


----------



## EinZerstorer

I uninstalled

and will never buy dice / ea or BF again.


----------



## Devotii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> I uninstalled
> 
> and will never buy dice / ea or BF again.


Why? BF4 is a great game!


----------



## 98uk

Yeah, BF4 is great fun in it's current state. There are still issues, as there are with most games... but meh, it's good fun and I can sink a lot of time into it!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> how does not one pistol shot hit this guy?
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/the9quad/c/4448129


The first time you did miss a few shot but right before you went up a couple of shots should have landed.

When you went back sparks were flying like you were still hitting the rails. Even when you were at the top of the stairs.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> how does not one pistol shot hit this guy?
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/the9quad/c/4448129


First thing I look at when that sort of thing happens to me is his ping, and mine.

His was 17 - I find when I play against players under 20 ping they usually beat me or I don't register hits, when I have the jump on them to begin with.

Yours was 112 - anything over 100 and I find it hard to play well, alot of shots don't register, and I have to compensate my aim ie. lead more than usual.

I find with a large ping difference between me and another player in CQC, I will always come off second best.

Edit : just watched it again - your ping was at 76 then jumped to 112 - maybe that is a clue to hits not lining up as they should, maybe because you are streaming?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> how does not one pistol shot hit this guy?
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/the9quad/c/4448129


You had 112 ping. That's not good... I don't play any server over 60 ping.

That will be why.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> You had 112 ping. That's not good... I don't play any server over 60 ping.
> 
> That will be why.


it was the only pistol only locker server available at the time, My pings are usually 15-50, I still ended up going 61-31, 1188 SPM, and our team won. So i eventually compensated for it.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> it was the only pistol only locker server available at the time, My pings are usually 15-50, I still ended up going 61-31, 1188 SPM, and our team won. So i eventually compensated for it.


But, that is why you had no hits register. Essentially your client was out of sync with the server.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

FYI: 110 ping should still register hits
But playing as a sniper, I can't play on anything above 70.


----------



## bluedevil

Can't remember this off hand....if I set Resolution scaling to 200% on 1440P, is that supposed to be higher than virtual 4k?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> FYI: 110 ping should still register hits
> But playing as a sniper, I can't play on anything above 70.


Why should? I'm not really sure how one calculates that sort of stuff, I only go by my own experiences trying to play on US servers. How do you work that out?

Also, as OP said, he still did quite well (2:1 KDR), so perhaps it was just a spike at that moment... the in game ping counter can take a few seconds to represent what happened.


----------



## Cybertox

I never play on servers which have a ping higher than 40. I play in Europe. Most German and French servers have very good pings, I live in Switzerland.

Guys do you play as a commander? It is so boring and unrewarding, I find myself forcing into playing as a commander just to support the players and give them advantages. In my opinion commander mode needs serious tweaking, otherwise people will stop playing it. I saw a guy with like 140 commander service stars, he has nothing better to do or what?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I never play on servers which have a ping higher than 40. I play in Europe. Most German and French servers have very good pings, I live in Switzerland.
> 
> Guys do you play as a commander? It is so boring and unrewarding, I find myself forcing into playing as a commander just to support the players and give them advantages. In my opinion commander mode needs serious tweaking, otherwise people will stop playing it. I saw a guy with like 140 commander service stars, he has nothing better to do or what?


maybe he just plays commander on his ipad while he is going #2?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I never play on servers which have a ping higher than 40. I play in Europe. Most German and French servers have very good pings, I live in Switzerland.
> 
> Guys do you play as a commander? It is so boring and unrewarding, I find myself forcing into playing as a commander just to support the players and give them advantages. In my opinion commander mode needs serious tweaking, otherwise people will stop playing it. I saw a guy with like 140 commander service stars, he has nothing better to do or what?


I sometimes play on my tablet, but yeah... it's a bit boring. I used to do it in BF2 when I was watching motor racing on TV or something and didn't want to give 100% attention... but I just cannot be arsed now.


----------



## Krusher33

I play commander on my tablet. Getting the service stars is extremely easy to do even if the team is not following your orders.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I never play on servers which have a ping higher than 40. I play in Europe. Most German and French servers have very good pings, I live in Switzerland.
> 
> Guys do you play as a commander? It is so boring and unrewarding, I find myself forcing into playing as a commander just to support the players and give them advantages. In my opinion commander mode needs serious tweaking, otherwise people will stop playing it. I saw a guy with like 140 commander service stars, he has nothing better to do or what?


Maybe his PC is no good for BF4...

I play commander on tablet only when PC is down or if can't get to the PC for other reasons...


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devotii*
> 
> Why? BF4 is a great game!


LOL

if you say so bro

I've been in CTE as well

NOPE


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> LOL
> 
> if you say so bro
> 
> I've been in CTE as well
> 
> NOPE


Thank you for putting your opinion into such precise and accurate words. I truly understand your opinion and respect it.


----------



## keikei

Speaking of CTE, any news tidbits coming around the corner? I'm really liking bf at the moment.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> LOL
> 
> if you say so bro
> 
> I've been in CTE as well
> 
> NOPE


LOL

your opinion bro

NOPE


----------



## the9quad

I love every bf game so far, they are all fun. Frustrating sometimes sure.


----------



## daguardian

I totally agree @the9quad

Even with the direction the franchise has taken over the last 3 years, its still my favourite, regardless of how I have felt at some moments.


----------



## keikei

Well, i sent a few more friend requests in battlelog. Lets see how it goes.


----------



## the9quad

Here is what I love about bf4: 3 guys at the end of the hall in locker. I take some pot shots, then back off and sure enough here they come like clock work. Those two guys who took one to the head at the same time....I can just imagine the anger on their end. Sometimes this game makes me laugh, at the end I could have sworn I reloaded, but I medpacked right before it finished and it bit me!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Speaking of CTE, any news tidbits coming around the corner? I'm really liking bf at the moment.


I unfortunately rage quit yesterday....I'll give it a whirl maybe over the weekend or today (but the football is on tonight!)


----------



## the9quad

7 minutes of straight poopin on fools with a ace52 on zavod


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Here is what I love about bf4: 3 guys at the end of the hall in locker. I take some pot shots, then back off and sure enough here they come like clock work. Those two guys who took one to the head at the same time....I can just imagine the anger on their end. Sometimes this game makes me laugh, at the end I could have sworn I reloaded, but I medpacked right before it finished and it bit me!


You have your sensitivity very low I see, why so? ACE 52 though, come on man use a real gun.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> You have your sensitivity very low I see, why so? ACE 52 though, come on man use a real gun.


Real gun? BF4 is a game silly.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah who cares what gun he prefers? I mean last night I got one hit shottied by some Level 2 with a YOLO tag in BF3 and even then I kept my cool and held my tongue! Or fingers, as it were... lol


----------



## Krusher33

Some people aim better by turning down their sensitivity.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Some people aim better by turning down their sensitivity.


I switch dpi from sensitive to non sensitive on the fly using my dpi wheel.

It's a weird technique I learnt that works so well. I bind the tilt left and right on the scroll wheel to dpi up and down.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yeah who cares what gun he prefers? I mean last night I got one hit shottied by some Level 2 with a YOLO tag in BF3 and even then I kept my cool and held my tongue! Or fingers, as it were... lol


It could've been worse. At least you werent knifed....

OT: can someone explain to me what 'YOLO' is???


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> It could've been worse. At least you werent knifed....
> 
> OT: can someone explain to me what 'YOLO' is???


"You Only Live Once"


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> You have your sensitivity very low I see, why so? ACE 52 though, come on man use a real gun.


I'd venture to say that the 52 while playing on lockers is a real-gun choice.

On those close quarter maps people, for the most part, choose the high rof weapons as an easy way out. You don't see a whole lot of people using slower weapons like the ace 52.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> "You Only Live Once"


&#8230;so do whatever the hell you want all the time and screw everyone else.

That tends to not go over so well in the real world, fortunately.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> You have your sensitivity very low I see, why so? ACE 52 though, come on man use a real gun.


What is a 'real gun' ?







and why would anyone be so thunderously stupid to use a less effective weapon ? Some people play to lose, I play to win and I'll use anything to kill as many enemies as I can and anyone who doesn't is a moron and is not doing all they can to help their team win.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> What is a 'real gun' ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and why would anyone be so thunderously stupid to use a less effective weapon ? Some people play to lose, I play to win and I'll use anything to kill as many enemies as I can and anyone who doesn't is a moron and is not doing all they can to help their team win.


How many hours you played?? Yeah that kinda gets old. Personally I love using weapons noone else uses.


----------



## spqmax

anyone running 290x crossfired, what kind of fps are you getting @1080p? a friend thinks of going the amd route and would like to know what to expect! thanks!


----------



## connectwise

Why is that ace 52 so inaccurate? Some of 98uk's shots should've been easy kills but they just don't hit.

I've been using scarH 3.4 scoped on some maps (on HC mode) and it's just insanely good. Still though, ace 23, nothing beats it in general gaming.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spqmax*
> 
> anyone running 290x crossfired, what kind of fps are you getting @1080p? a friend thinks of going the amd route and would like to know what to expect! thanks!


With Mantle, lowest I have seen is 138fps on Ultra Preset and 4msaa @ 100% Resolution Scaling with SweetFX. But then again, my CPU probably helps me a lot since Mantle takes full use of it!

With DX11.1, the lowest fps I have seen is 48-52fps.


----------



## keikei

^ I tried with xfire 290's, intel chip and got about 90-140fps. Average about 110. Ultra settings, no post, and running dx11. A pair of 290x's should be higher average fps.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> What is a 'real gun' ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and why would anyone be so thunderously stupid to use a less effective weapon ? Some people play to lose, I play to win and I'll use anything to kill as many enemies as I can and anyone who doesn't is a moron and is not doing all they can to help their team win.


I know - I don't get it either. If EA doesn't want me using the AWS, make it less effective.

On a related note, what's with the quick denigration of anyone using a weapon that isn't what someone else thinks is "fair" or "right"? I'm playing as assault the other day on some outdoor map and some guy is "pew-pew-pew"ing me with a M39 from 250yd or so. I switch to the M320 and one-shot him with a grenade and he immediately comes on chat calling me a "m320 noob". Like the guy rapid firing the sniper rifle gets to decide what's "fair" play? So what, I'm supposed to get in a gunfight with my ACE23 (or whatever I was using at the time) instead? Why would I not use the most effective weapon I have available. Is a support guy a "C4 noob" for using it against tanks? Frustrating people like that is half the enjoyment I get from the game.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> You have your sensitivity very low I see, why so? ACE 52 though, come on man use a real gun.


Sensitivity is one of those things I adjust from time to time as I play. Sometimes I play with it different. I honestly don't feel I do any worse or better on foot either way. In a tank I crank it though. And the ACE-52 like was mentioned has a low ROF, but packs a punch up close. I use it alot. I like it out of all the guns the best, unless it's more of an open map. It's just fun to use, personally. I probably put a couple thousand hours in BF1942, and that had a handful of guns and was still fun. Same with CS,quake 3, UT. etc.. I am not from this generation of COD gamers, that has to have a million guns. Heck I solely use the p226 in pistol only matches because I like how it "feels", I know here are better handguns, but I like that one, so I use it. I am never going to be a pro gamer and have no delusions otherwise. I will have fun though and be a decent enough team player.


----------



## Krusher33

When I see someone calling someone a noob, I just think that's someone is ticked because something didn't go their way.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> How many hours you played?? Yeah that kinda gets old. Personally I love using weapons noone else uses.


What does hours have to do with anything ? I don't see your point. Not sure you have one. You use what ever you want, makes no difference to me. Everyone gets access to the same weapons and unlocks, so there's nothing unfair about it.



I see it as a mind game. If I'm using an AWS, ACE 23, M-60, grenade launcher or whatever and I'm having a good game, sometimes I'll kill the same guy, who stubbornly keep's running and hopping (the hopping part always makes me laugh, as if it's gonna make me miss...which it never does..it just makes me laugh) through the same 'pinchpoint' over and over, thinking he's gonna get that one-in-a-million headshot before I cut him down. So he goes on chat and calls me a 'AWS noob' or a 'camper', etc., thinking this is gonna make me feel bad...which it never does..more laughing ensues and then I guess I'm supposed to switch to something less effective just to prove something to him, so he can have a better chance of killing me.
As if _that's_ gonna happen.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Sensitivity is one of those things I adjust from time to time as I play. Sometimes I play with it different. I honestly don't feel I do any worse or better on foot either way. In a tank I crank it though. And the ACE-52 like was mentioned has a low ROF, but packs a punch up close. I use it alot. I like it out of all the guns the best, unless it's more of an open map. It's just fun to use, personally. I probably put a couple thousand hours in BF1942, and that had a handful of guns and was still fun. Same with CS,quake 3, UT. etc.. I am not from this generation of COD gamers, that has to have a million guns. Heck I solely use the p226 in pistol only matches because I like how it "feels", I know here are better handguns, but I like that one, so I use it. I am never going to be a pro gamer and have no delusions otherwise. I will have fun though and be a decent enough team player.


I have my sensitivity set to high but I have a standard DPI setting on my mouse even though it has crazy high DPI settings available. I just dont really get how you possibly can aim at moving targets which such low sensitivity plus in those engagements where both players lose each other and start turning around, most of those engagements win those with higher sensitivity, or at least in most of them. I have nothing against low sensitivity it just wonders me why some people use it. If it fits you and you like playing with such settings it is absolutely fine for me as far as you are having a good time with the game








I have around 500 kills with the ACE52 and I must say that this gun is very easy to use and its also very easy to adapt to it. But not only is it easy to use, it is also very effective. In my opinion the gun doesnt require much skills to use and is very effective which is something I dislike about the weapon. I really dislike that so many people use certain guns like the Ace 23, Ace 52 and the Scar H. Mainly because other weapons get left out, especially those which are hard to use and require skills and patience. Ace 23 and Scar H are prohibited in ESPL and that is for a reason.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> What is a 'real gun' ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and why would anyone be so thunderously stupid to use a less effective weapon ? Some people play to lose, I play to win and I'll use anything to kill as many enemies as I can and anyone who doesn't is a moron and is not doing all they can to help their team win.


I use less effective guns in most cases, for example this week I played on operation locker with an M4, as you know I hope, it is a burst fire weapon. Does this make me a moron and somebody who doesnt help his team? I dont think so because I finished 36/5 and had more kills than people like you who were using the Ace 52 and Ace 23. It wasnt easy that is for sure and not always do I perform so well yet to achieve what I was able to achieve with the M4 really require skills and experience with the game. It was a nightmare starting off with the M4, I raged a lot and was one of those people you described who called others noobs because they used op weapons. Now I dont do so any more because not only am I better than those people now, I use a less effective gun and still manage to rape them and let them cry rivers.

I have tried Mantle yesterday and damn was I disappointed. It is even worse than DirectX, I experienced strange micro stuttering and frame skipping, the whole game handled and performed strangely. I was very disappointed to say the least.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Less effective guns?
Welcome to my world - I go attacking sniper 24/7.

Sometimes I switch to the other classes to boost my K/D up (Don't know but for some reason I always feel I have to go positive). This happens rarely, but when it does I'm like: "Sigh here we go again".


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Less effective guns?
> Welcome to my world - I go attacking sniper 24/7.
> 
> Sometimes I switch to the other classes to boost my K/D up (Don't know but for some reason I always feel I have to go positive). This happens rarely, but when it does I'm like: "Sigh here we go again".


Camping sniper is the way to boost your KD. I went 20/0 with the first sniper rifle and >I was just moving from one spot to the other and taking out enemies at range. I wasnt helpful but hey I got 20 kills without even dying. Recon is the best way to boost KD. If you are on the move I suggest using a DMR instead of a sniper rifle.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I have my sensitivity set to high but I have a standard DPI setting on my mouse even though it has crazy high DPI settings available. I just dont really get how you possibly can aim at moving targets which such low sensitivity plus in those engagements where both players lose each other and start turning around, most of those engagements win those with higher sensitivity, or at least in most of them. I have nothing against low sensitivity it just wonders me why some people use it. If it fits you and you like playing with such settings it is absolutely fine for me as far as you are having a good time with the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have around 500 kills with the ACE52 and I must say that this gun is very easy to use and its also very easy to adapt to it. But not only is it easy to use, it is also very effective. In my opinion the gun doesnt require much skills to use and is very effective which is something I dislike about the weapon. I really dislike that so many people use certain guns like the Ace 23, Ace 52 and the Scar H. Mainly because other weapons get left out, especially those which are hard to use and require skills and patience. Ace 23 and Scar H are prohibited in ESPL and that is for a reason.
> I use less effective guns in most cases, for example this week I played on operation locker with an M4, as you know I hope, it is a burst fire weapon. Does this make me a moron and somebody who doesnt help his team? I dont think so because I finished 36/5 and had more kills than people like you who were using the Ace 52 and Ace 23. It wasnt easy that is for sure and not always do I perform so well yet to achieve what I was able to achieve with the M4 really require skills and experience with the game. It was a nightmare starting off with the M4, I raged a lot and was one of those people you described who called others noobs because they used op weapons. Now I dont do so any more because not only am I better than those people now, I use a less effective gun and still manage to rape them and let them cry rivers.
> 
> I have tried Mantle yesterday and damn was I disappointed. It is even worse than DirectX, I experienced strange micro stuttering and frame skipping, the whole game handled and performed strangely. I was very disappointed to say the least.


So you make a lot of money playing professionally? If not, why do you care what people use? Do I care you use a M4? Nope, at the end of the round,I'd be like wow that guy went 36/5 good for him, I don't care if you did it all with your thumb.Do I go oooh that guy used a M4 with high mouse sensitivity, he must need that high sensitivity crutch because he has to compensate for his lack of skill? lol no. It's a game, I don't care what you do, dont care what ESL approves of, it's BF4 anyway, it's meant to be played for fun, it is not respected in any competitive form at all period.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Camping sniper is the way to boost your KD. I went 20/0 with the first sniper rifle and >I was just moving from one spot to the other and taking out enemies at range. I wasnt helpful but hey I got 20 kills without even dying. Recon is the best way to boost KD. If you are on the move I suggest using a DMR instead of a sniper rifle.


I never camp, I always play the objective and help my team.
I find that the DMR is too OP now in this game.
But yeah if I want to boost it as well, I can just run around with a DMR.

I know this might sound arrogant - but when you play with the Ace23 or AWS for example, the game is too easy to do "well" in. I like setting myself a challenge each time with a bolt action.
I know for a fact that if I'm not fast enough, the guy will kill me - so it keeps me playing, always on my toes


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I never camp, I always play the objective and help my team.
> I find that the DMR is too OP now in this game.
> But yeah if I want to boost it as well, I can just run around with a DMR.
> 
> I know this might sound arrogant - but when you play with the Ace23 or AWS for example, the game is too easy to do "well" in. I like setting myself a challenge each time with a bolt action.
> I know for a fact that if I'm not fast enough, the guy will kill me - so it keeps me playing, always on my toes


That's not arrogant if that is how you feel. Some of us are ancient and decrepit, we don't have the snap reflexes needed for sniper rifles. Would you want me on your team if I was like I know I suck at sniper rfiles, but those other guns are too easy, so I am going to use a sniper rifle and be useless? Or would you rather I picked up whatever I am used to using, and actually help? To me I like playing the game as a teamplay type game, so I use whatever helps the team get the objective, and that is what makes it enjoyable for me, playing as a team (not saying you dont), rather than what gun I am doing it with. Your correct, the game is easy for any _individual_ to well in, the trick is for _your team_ to do well, and that is another ball game and that is how it is most fun played.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> "*When I see someone calling someone a noob*, I just think that's someone is ticked because something didn't go their way.


that word is so overused, tired of still seeing it after 10+ years, only the people that still use it are


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have my sensitivity set to high but I have a standard DPI setting on my mouse even though it has crazy high DPI settings available. I just dont really get how you possibly can aim at moving targets which such low sensitivity plus in those engagements where both players lose each other and start turning around, most of those engagements win those with higher sensitivity, or at least in most of them. I have nothing against low sensitivity it just wonders me why some people use it. If it fits you and you like playing with such settings it is absolutely fine for me as far as you are having a good time with the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have around 500 kills with the ACE52 and I must say that this gun is very easy to use and its also very easy to adapt to it. But not only is it easy to use, it is also very effective. In my opinion the gun doesnt require much skills to use and is very effective which is something I dislike about the weapon. I really dislike that so many people use certain guns like the Ace 23, Ace 52 and the Scar H. Mainly because other weapons get left out, especially those which are hard to use and require skills and patience. Ace 23 and Scar H are prohibited in ESPL and that is for a reason.
> I use less effective guns in most cases, for example this week I played on operation locker with an M4, as you know I hope, it is a burst fire weapon. Does this make me a moron and somebody who doesnt help his team? I dont think so because I finished 36/5 and had more kills than people like you who were using the Ace 52 and Ace 23. It wasnt easy that is for sure and not always do I perform so well yet to achieve what I was able to achieve with the M4 really require skills and experience with the game. It was a nightmare starting off with the M4, I raged a lot and was one of those people you described who called others noobs because they used op weapons. Now I dont do so any more because not only am I better than those people now, I use a less effective gun and still manage to rape them and let them cry rivers.
> 
> I have tried Mantle yesterday and damn was I disappointed. It is even worse than DirectX, I experienced strange micro stuttering and frame skipping, the whole game handled and performed strangely. I was very disappointed to say the least.


There is no need for high dpi/high sens in this game imo, 90% of engagements are in your fov ( outside of fov you are nearly already dead) if you read the flow of the game and the map correctly, using your mini map. And on guns, to single out Ace52 as an easy gun, imo news flash required, they are all easy guns in battlefield 4 with not much to differentiate any.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> There is no need for high dpi/high sens in this game imo, 90% of engagements are in your fov ( outside of fov you are nearly already dead) if you read the flow of the game and the map correctly, using your mini map. And on guns, to single out Ace52 as an easy gun, imo news flash required, *they are all easy guns in battlefield 4* with not much to differentiate any.


I strongly disagree with that statement. BF4 has various weapons with very differentiating specifications and terms in which they perform.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> That's not arrogant if that is how you feel. Some of us are ancient and decrepit, we don't have the snap reflexes needed for sniper rifles. Would you want me on your team if I was like I know I suck at sniper rfiles, but those other guns are too easy, so I am going to use a sniper rifle and be useless? Or would you rather I picked up whatever I am used to using, and actually help? To me I like playing the game as a teamplay type game, so I use whatever helps the team get the objective, and that is what makes it enjoyable for me, playing as a team (not saying you dont), rather than what gun I am doing it with. Your correct, the game is easy for any _individual_ to well in, the trick is for _your team_ to do well, and that is another ball game and that is how it is most fun played.


well said, yeah of course I would want you helping the team or even helping me (revive, resupply or repair)


----------



## b0x3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Ace 23 and Scar H are prohibited in ESPL and that is for a reason.
> .


I was watching the ESPL tournament that fnatic won and they were all using the ACE 23


----------



## b0x3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spqmax*
> 
> anyone running 290x crossfired, what kind of fps are you getting @1080p? a friend thinks of going the amd route and would like to know what to expect! thanks!


I run them along with a 4930k on a 5292x1050 res on Ultra and get 80-100FPS. You probably only need one of them on 1080p.


----------



## b0x3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I never camp, I always play the objective and help my team.
> I find that the DMR is too OP now in this game.
> But yeah if I want to boost it as well, I can just run around with a DMR.
> 
> I know this might sound arrogant - but when you play with the Ace23 or AWS for example, the game is too easy to do "well" in. I like setting myself a challenge each time with a bolt action.
> I know for a fact that if I'm not fast enough, the guy will kill me - so it keeps me playing, always on my toes


I don't know why everyone slags off DMR. I actually find it harder to use than an LMG coz of the low rate of fire. You need to be pretty accurate with it..


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Please multiquote in future









Agree with you on DMRs though.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0x3d*
> 
> I don't know why everyone slags off DMR. I actually find it harder to use than an LMG coz of the low rate of fire. You need to be pretty accurate with it..


Yup - in all honesty in my books (which is bias) - any weapon that doesn't need a reload after one shot (ie bolt action) or is extremely short range (ie asval or mtar) is an easy weapon to use and get kills with.

Sure there are some weapons that are better than others: ie. scar-h and ace23, as you pointed out - but generally they're all easy to use.

I would watch EPL if they all had sniper rifles OR if it was Halo 3


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I would rather see someone throw around _noob_ than racial or sexual slurs but, yes, it is still lame and just sour grapes. They just look like a sore loser. And if you are getting owned by a "noob" what does make you? I don't care what gun it is. They all take some skill to use (except for maybe point blank shotty), of course some more than others.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> *DICE considering an early access model for future Battlefield games*
> 
> The Battlefield games aren't averse to beta testing. Hardline's closed beta began this week, and previous games have given fans a chance to play a limited pre-release segment. The problem, traditionally, is that these betas are more akin to a demo, and that-as Battlefield 4's long-standing issues prove-rarely help the developers catch and squash bugs.
> 
> DICE general manager Karl Magnus Troedsson has now said that, for future Battlefield games, the developer would consider a move to an early access model.
> 
> "We have nothing to announce, but we are having discussions when it comes to [early access]," Troedsson said to Game Informer. "It comes not from a business perspective, but more from a perspective of if it would help us have a stable launch of the game."
> 
> Troedsson went on to say that the team hadn't discussed a price point, but would seek feedback from players before they made any move. It also wouldn't be a global release. "We probably wouldn't open the floodgates for everyone, but we might do it for geographical territories or people who bought the last game," he said.
> 
> "It is something we are considering," Troedsson finished, "not from a business standpoint, but from one of creating quality in our products."


Good Guy DICE








BF4 worked well as an Early Access title... they got lots of money from it, and its still Early Access really.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> "It is something we are considering," Troedsson finished, "not from a business standpoint, but from one of creating quality in our products."


Good joke & sig worthy! Normally i dont announce rep, but this deserves it. I will never buy a DICE game at full price after BF4. Thank you DICE/EA for make me a slightly better discerning consumer.


----------



## SLADEizGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> I would rather see someone throw around _noob_ than racial or sexual slurs but, yes, it is still lame and just sour grapes. They just look like a sore loser. And if you are getting owned by a "noob" what does make you? I don't care what gun it is. They all take some skill to use (except for maybe point blank shotty), of course some more than others.


It sucks when people act like that. but when I read the In-game chat I just SMH. At the end of the game I just put:

[SOR] LOZER: BLAH BLAH BLAH
[OCN] SLADEizGOD : GG

I keep it gangsta...lol


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0x3d*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Ace 23 and Scar H are prohibited in ESPL and that is for a reason.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I was watching the ESPL tournament that fnatic won and they were all using the ACE 23
Click to expand...

Not the one I watched. They were using the Famas. And all they did was camp behind barriers.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkrooLoose*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> You have your sensitivity very low I see, why so? ACE 52 though, come on man use a real gun.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd venture to say that the 52 while playing on lockers is a real-gun choice.
> 
> On those close quarter maps people, for the most part, choose the high rof weapons as an easy way out. You don't see a whole lot of people using slower weapons like the ace 52.
Click to expand...

I'm do experienced in Lockers I can be successful with any weapon. It's just one of those maps that I have a niche in. Obviously there are certain situations where some weapons work better that others. For me thou in all honesty the MG4 is the best weapon in the game. I'm proficient at any range or circumstance. To ban a weapon is pointless and ridiculous. Like BF3 the mortars were banned from some tourneys and servers. Then EA nerfed them and now they're pointless.


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I'm do experienced in Lockers I can be successful with any weapon. It's just one of those maps that I have a niche in. Obviously there are certain situations where some weapons work better that others. For me thou in all honesty the MG4 is the best weapon in the game. I'm proficient at any range or circumstance. To ban a weapon is pointless and ridiculous. Like BF3 the mortars were banned from some tourneys and servers. Then EA nerfed them and now they're pointless.


Oh, I love the mg4 myself. Also the mtar before it was nerfed.

Lately the scar-h has been my go-to weapon. We've only been playing hardcore servers so using the scar has been just a killer.


----------



## Forceman

What accessories do you use with the MG4? I seem to get killed with it a lot, but when I used it I had trouble with the accuracy/recoil.


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> What accessories do you use with the MG4? I seem to get killed with it a lot, but when I used it I had trouble with the accuracy/recoil.


Right now I have mine set up with the laser, compensator, and angled grip. The scope I switch depending on the map.

You got to remember that if you're aiming down the sights, never pull the trigger until you have the gun completely raised. If you fire before that then you'll only have hip-fire accuracy, which with an lmg really sucks.


----------



## b0x3d

K/D ratio doesn't matter to me. I'm a squad / team player.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/477827756113869696/318238616/


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0x3d*
> 
> K/D ratio doesn't matter to me. I'm a squad / team player.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/477827756113869696/318238616/


Even if you dont care much about the KD it still should be at least 1.0. You arent really helping your team by dying more than killing. Especially in Rush and teamdeathmatch.


----------



## spqmax

I was playing metro yesterday and a recon was dominating with an ssr61 with flir optics, which is probably a good idea in smoke/choke situations. I'm gonna give it a try


----------



## b0x3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> You arent really helping your team by dying more than killing. Especially in Rush and teamdeathmatch.


Well, we won









Going back to guns, they all have their pros and cons. People saying the Ace 23 is too easy... it's powerful and has a high rate of fire, but a small magazine and you have to keep reloading, which is disadvantageous in some situations.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Uh every respawn is a lost ticket too in Conquest so...

Too many very close matches I have lost because my teams either doesn't stop dying or respawning with less than ten tickets.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Even if you dont care much about the KD it still should be at least 1.0. You arent really helping your team by dying more than killing. Especially in Rush and teamdeathmatch.


Actually your incorrect. That's the beauty of battlefield. You can go 0-10 and still be in the top 3 of the scoreboard. Might not be the best kd, but you were definitely helping the team.


----------



## Name Change

It's good to be a mix of solid kd/r and team player.

Anyone else notice since new netcode patch alot more no hit registers on choppers and planes from main battle tanks main gun, I been getting it alot shows I hit on the vehicle and nothing. Not sure if its BF4 or my net, I'm leaning towards BF4 lol.. Really Been a pain in the ass.


----------



## Krusher33

For the first time last night I got Ace position as commander. The enemies weren't getting to the objectives easily.


----------



## connectwise

Tight game:


----------



## the9quad

Played against this guy tonight, he went 79-0. Nothing fishy about these stats at all:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/OGUREZ_KILLER/stats/363185569/pc/

he didn't kill me once, so not sure what he was doing, but just doesnt seem legit that someone is that good, consistently enough to have a 71 kdr.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Actually your incorrect. That's the beauty of battlefield. You can go 0-10 and still be in the top 3 of the scoreboard. Might not be the best kd, but you were definitely helping the team.


*You are.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Played against this guy tonight, he went 79-0. Nothing fishy about these stats at all:
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/OGUREZ_KILLER/stats/363185569/pc/
> 
> he didn't kill me once, so not sure what he was doing, but just doesnt seem legit that someone is that good, consistently enough to have a 71 kdr.


Such stats are very possible, he just camps in the vehicles day and night. Look at his weapons stats and vehicles stats. He got significantly more kills with vehicles than with weapons.


----------



## b0x3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Played against this guy tonight, he went 79-0. Nothing fishy about these stats at all:
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/OGUREZ_KILLER/stats/363185569/pc/
> 
> he didn't kill me once, so not sure what he was doing, but just doesnt seem legit that someone is that good, consistently enough to have a 71 kdr.


How can he be up there but only have 5 engineer service stars?


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Played against this guy tonight, he went 79-0. Nothing fishy about these stats at all:
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/OGUREZ_KILLER/stats/363185569/pc/
> 
> he didn't kill me once, so not sure what he was doing, but just doesnt seem legit that someone is that good, consistently enough to have a 71 kdr.


He seems legit , although he has a couple of bans.

After 1000+hours in any BF title it is perfectly feasible to go without a death in a good round - I have done it a few times, and always get called a haxorr.

Was it a vehicle map? I am betting it was.

He is an aware tanker that plays for kills, not objectives, plays like the game is a tank sim - each to their own, thats the beauty of BF I guess.

Out of 917 hours spent playing 600+ has been in a vehicle, 580 in a main battle tank for a total of 80,294 kills.

I actually think he is legit - but will get called out simply for his K/D.

I confess I used to play alot like this after many hours in a BF title - I would just whore a chopper or tank for the whole round - but I played for the objective more that just kills.

Edit: yeah he is a *****, only 10 dogtags, he doesn't like to get close to the enemy lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0x3d*
> 
> How can he be up there but only have 5 engineer service stars?


Engineer Service stars require some "engineer" service - he hasn't repaired enough, or got kills with other engineer class weapons ie. mines, rpg's etc.

He has 100 service stars for Main Battle Tanks though








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> *You are.


Yes *you're* correct (GOLD STAR!), he got his grammar wrong, but he is right, K/D means nothing in Battlefield..


----------



## Ghost12

Yes just a tank player, absolutely guaranteed plays with squad mates/friends who are happy to forgo any fun to be repair monkeys. Just gone through his reports and seems only plays Rogue transmission. Also defended over twice as many flags as captured so has found some spots to play repeatedly. 57% quits, probabaly when a pilot is on, pretty bad map to face jets in tanks. There is no way being mobile/aggressive in a tank on that map you stay alive for such scores even with reps, there is simply too much anti vehicle in the game so must play the same spot over and over again.


----------



## Cybertox

Ogurez means cucumber in Russian, just that you know.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Uh every respawn is a lost ticket too in Conquest so...


Yeah, but every revive saves you a ticket, so someone going 0-10 with 30 revives is still helping the team (assuming the revivees don't immediately get re-killed, of course). And every flag you capture or defend can make a lot of difference also. K/D is pretty meaningless for conquest.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Yes just a tank player, absolutely guaranteed plays with squad mates/friends who are happy to forgo any fun to be repair monkeys. Just gone through his reports and seems only plays Rogue transmission. Also defended over twice as many flags as captured so has found some spots to play repeatedly. 57% quits, probabaly when a pilot is on, pretty bad map to face jets in tanks. There is no way being mobile/aggressive in a tank on that map you stay alive for such scores even with reps, there is simply too much anti vehicle in the game so must play the same spot over and over again.


What's the fun in playing like that? I really don't get it - hanging back and camping in a tank just so you can have awesome K/D stats? That's fun to some people to the tune of 500+ hours of doing it?


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> WWhat's the fun in playing like that? I really don't get it - hanging back and camping in a tank just so you can have awesome K/D stats? That's fun to some people to the tune of 500+ hours of doing it?


It's not always because of that awesome K/D. I personally enjoy spending a complete round in an attack jet and assisting my team by doing precision attacks and keeping the enemy's air vehicles firmly on the ground.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> It's not always because of that awesome K/D. I personally enjoy spending a complete round in an attack jet and assisting my team by doing precision attacks and keeping the enemy's air vehicles firmly on the ground.


That's not the same thing though. I like using the mobile AA and spending a round knocking down helos and jets, but that's the purpose of that vehicle. Using a tank as a sniper rifle is a different animal.


----------



## Azuredragon1

They really need to change video background default setting from on to off. That thing was eating up a good chunk of my CPU.


----------



## amd655

I have seen some really awesome players in my time with the BF franchise, and usually they do not have mega high KD/R's

SPM and ribbon (rewards) will tell you more about a player, don't knock me i do not have BF4, but that was how BF3 was with stats.

I am a bit like Dubbed, i love a challenge and will go head on with sniper rifles, but no he is wrong about it being far too easy with assault rifles and carbines, BF is simply too diverse to even say that.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> *You are.


Lol was on mobile and autocorrect does strange things. Don't be a grammar nazi, makes you look bad.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Played against this guy tonight, he went 79-0. Nothing fishy about these stats at all:
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/OGUREZ_KILLER/stats/363185569/pc/
> 
> he didn't kill me once, so not sure what he was doing, but just doesnt seem legit that someone is that good, consistently enough to have a 71 kdr.


LOL @ his weapon stats. I don't doubt he's great with a tank esp with rep'ers bot healing him.


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Yes just a tank player, absolutely guaranteed plays with squad mates/friends who are happy to forgo any fun to be repair monkeys. Just gone through his reports and seems only plays Rogue transmission. Also defended over twice as many flags as captured so has found some spots to play repeatedly. 57% quits, probabaly when a pilot is on, pretty bad map to face jets in tanks. There is no way being mobile/aggressive in a tank on that map you stay alive for such scores even with reps, there is simply too much anti vehicle in the game so must play the same spot over and over again.


How are you able to see his reports? Its shows hidden by user when I look at his stats page?

That guy must have some serious skill in a tank. I have just over 600 hours in BF4 and over 1000 more in the others, and have never seen anybody score like that with a tank in a single round, let alone do it consistently (almost 600 hours) and keep a 71kdr. If he is really only playing one map over and over and figured out how to legitimately score that well, good for him I guess lol. I could just never imagine with the vast diversity in which that battlefield can be played to only play in such a limited capacity. Although I do not possess such skill in any single area, I would be bored to death!!! I play battlefield because it offers such a variety and can feel "limitless" in how to approach the game. I look at my stats and I use like everything the game offers except planes, I am awful at flying. Feel like a blind duck trying to shoot armed fighter jets. His stats are funny looking though, barely touches a gun in battlefield...

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/markvp/stats/257756968/pc/


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BusterOddo*
> 
> How are you able to see his reports? Its shows hidden by user when I look at his stats page?
> 
> That guy must have some serious skill in a tank. I have just over 600 hours in BF4 and over 1000 more in the others, and have never seen anybody score like that with a tank in a single round, let alone do it consistently (almost 600 hours) and keep a 71kdr. If he is really only playing one map over and over and figured out how to legitimately score that well, good for him I guess lol. I could just never imagine with the vast diversity in which that battlefield can be played to only play in such a limited capacity. Although I do not possess such skill in any single area, I would be bored to death!!! I play battlefield because it offers such a variety and can feel "limitless" in how to approach the game. I look at my stats and I use like everything the game offers except planes, I am awful at flying. Feel like a blind duck trying to shoot armed fighter jets. His stats are funny looking though, barely touches a gun in battlefield...
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/markvp/stats/257756968/pc/


If you have better battlelog, there is a cheatometer plug in, through that you can view reports, hidden by the user or not.

His reports if opens on here - http://bf4db.com/players/962/battlereports - 84-1 last round, not a single flag ribbon.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I have seen some really awesome players in my time with the BF franchise, and usually they do not have mega high KD/R's


I remember jumping into a random scout heli and just happen to sit next to this outstanding player. Long story short, he ended up taking out about 100 guys, died maybe once and i got to see first-hand ace piloting. All i had to do was heal the chopper. The amount of haccusations was insane (enemy didnt realize the pilot was dominating the match till half way through), but the more experienced players knew how he was getting the kills. I clearly remember one player said, "everyone shoot ***** out of the sky now!" Awesome experience!


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Actually your incorrect. That's the beauty of battlefield. You can go 0-10 and still be in the top 3 of the scoreboard. Might not be the best kd, but you were definitely helping the team.


You are correct too. K/D is the least important state that (almost) everyone cares about. But it still matters to the team, some times moreso than others (such as at the very end in a close match like I mentioned).

And re. the tanker 57% quits is a helluva lot and it's rather easy to pad KDR that way. Why the stat is reported, I figure. He may well just bail whenever not on the better team and more easily able to own like that.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I remember jumping into a random scout heli and just happen to sit next to this outstanding player. Long story short, he ended up taking out about 100 guys, died maybe once and i got to see first-hand ace piloting. All i had to do was heal the chopper. The amount of haccusations was insane (enemy didnt realize the pilot was dominating the match till half way through), but the more experienced players knew how he was getting the kills. I clearly remember one player said, "everyone shoot ***** out of the sky now!" Awesome experience!


Yea was the guys name cronamatic? Had that happen to me a few times.... Too bad they ruined the attack chopper and uber beefed the AAs... That's why I don't play anymore, since flying was the only part i really enjoyed in bf4.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> You are correct too. K/D is the least important state that (almost) everyone cares about. But it still matters to the team, some times moreso than others (such as at the very end in a close match like I mentioned).
> 
> And re. the tanker 57% quits is a helluva lot and it's rather easy to pad KDR that way. Why the stat is reported, I figure. He may well just bail whenever not on the better team and more easily able to own like that.


Deaths matter when it comes to a close conquest or rush game yes. Some people simply think that if you had a negative kd you weren't helping the team.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Deaths matter when it comes to a close conquest or rush game yes. Some people simply think that if you had a negative kd you weren't helping the team.


True, if you're helping your team (by getting kills or supporting them) then you'll get the points for it, which I think is a better way to judge how much a player did for his team.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Just chiming in - that guy isn't a cheater but a camper lol.


----------



## keikei

^Lol. True too. I've seen one top rank player basically camp on the second floor of a certain map all day long. I had some gratification when i stabbed him in the back.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I remember jumping into a random scout heli and just happen to sit next to this outstanding player. Long story short, he ended up taking out about 100 guys, died maybe once and i got to see first-hand ace piloting. All i had to do was heal the chopper. The amount of haccusations was insane (enemy didnt realize the pilot was dominating the match till half way through), but the more experienced players knew how he was getting the kills. I clearly remember one player said, "everyone shoot ***** out of the sky now!" Awesome experience!


Games like this are rare unless you have a good team you always play with


----------



## keikei

^No doubt. Totally surprised we werent shot out of the sky. I think at that time though the some of the lock on rockets werent really powerful. Maybe like 3 or 4 to take down a heli. By the time we were getting hit or taking severe damage, he would retreat or the heli would be fully repaired. Sad to say, that experience hasnt happened since.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> ^Lol. True too. I've seen one top rank player basically camp on the second floor of a certain map all day long. I had some gratification when i stabbed him in the back.


"Yeah I hate that guy! He was in red, parachuting down, shouting "promotion promotion!" "


----------



## b0x3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> "Yeah I hate that guy! He was in red, parachuting down, shouting "promotion promotion!" "


LOL!


----------



## Cybertox




----------



## the9quad

The thing about kdr is, If your team can't kill people you lose. Does no one any good if youre playing objectives and you can't take them or hold them because you stink.


----------



## Krusher33

What's so dang hard about accepting orders from the commander when the order he gives is the flag you're already capturing? Ugh!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I never play as commander as people just ignore it...


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> What's so dang hard about accepting orders from the commander when the order he gives is the flag you're already capturing? Ugh!


That would be like asking for help mid game with the comma-rose.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> That would be like asking for help mid game with the comma-rose.


I do that all the time, surprisingly if you spam I NEED AMMO enough 1 out of 100 people respond with ammo.







The other 99 blissfully go on about their business as if it's TDM.


----------



## jdstock76

Someone tried to votekick me off for the second time.

YES!!!

Means I'm doing something right. Haha. Silly noobs.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> That would be like asking for help mid game with the comma-rose.
> 
> 
> 
> I do that all the time, surprisingly if you spam I NEED AMMO enough 1 out of 100 people respond with ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other 99 blissfully go on about their business as if it's TDM.
Click to expand...

Happened last night on UN Peaks the big 3200 ticket server. Running around with the MTAR tearing them up. Well as you expect I need ammo. So I spam the "Request Ammo" and nothing. I team chat "drop ammo hommie". Three peeps dropped it. Lmao.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Happened last night on UN Peaks the big 3200 ticket server. Running around with the MTAR tearing them up. Well as you expect I need ammo. So I spam the "Request Ammo" and nothing. I team chat "drop ammo hommie". Three peeps dropped it. Lmao.


I believe BF2's request/order system worked much better.

The on screen prompts to accept/deny an order using page up/page down was far easier to see, as were the flashing icons on the mini map for requests.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Happened last night on UN Peaks the big 3200 ticket server. Running around with the MTAR tearing them up. Well as you expect I need ammo. So I spam the "Request Ammo" and nothing. I team chat "drop ammo hommie". Three peeps dropped it. Lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe BF2's request/order system worked much better.
> 
> The on screen prompts to accept/deny an order using page up/page down was far easier to see, as were the flashing icons on the mini map for requests.
Click to expand...

Yup. Agreed. But at least in BFH we no longer have to worry about it. Jk. I hate that they changed the ammo and health system.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Happened last night on UN Peaks the big 3200 ticket server. Running around with the MTAR tearing them up. Well as you expect I need ammo. So I spam the "Request Ammo" and nothing. I team chat "drop ammo hommie". Three peeps dropped it. Lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe BF2's request/order system worked much better.
> 
> The on screen prompts to accept/deny an order using page up/page down was far easier to see, as were the flashing icons on the mini map for requests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. Agreed. But at least in BFH we no longer have to worry about it. Jk. I hate that they changed the ammo and health system.
Click to expand...

I rather it be you "E" the dude and it drops ammo/med kit for ya.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Happened last night on UN Peaks the big 3200 ticket server. Running around with the MTAR tearing them up. Well as you expect I need ammo. So I spam the "Request Ammo" and nothing. I team chat "drop ammo hommie". Three peeps dropped it. Lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe BF2's request/order system worked much better.
> 
> The on screen prompts to accept/deny an order using page up/page down was far easier to see, as were the flashing icons on the mini map for requests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. Agreed. But at least in BFH we no longer have to worry about it. Jk. I hate that they changed the ammo and health system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I rather it be you "E" the dude and it drops ammo/med kit for ya.
Click to expand...

Seems like it dumbs the game down too much. Same with the shields. Definitely not a fan of the direction the BF series is taking.


----------



## Krusher33

Know what though... come to think of it I think it'll unfairly gives the other player points.

Maybe 'E' the dude if they don't drop one upon request and they don't get pts from it.

It's just so stupidly annoying that they don't drop one. When I see someone flashing, I most oftentimes drop one unless I'm in a tunnel vision mode.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Know what though... come to think of it I think it'll unfairly gives the other player points.
> 
> Maybe 'E' the dude if they don't drop one upon request and they don't get pts from it.
> 
> It's just so stupidly annoying that they don't drop one. When I see someone flashing, I most oftentimes drop one unless I'm in a tunnel vision mode.


I'm always spamming ammo. Sometimes too much. I agree. Maybe nerf the points gained if E is used.


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Know what though... come to think of it I think it'll unfairly gives the other player points.
> 
> Maybe 'E' the dude if they don't drop one upon request and they don't get pts from it.
> 
> It's just so stupidly annoying that they don't drop one. When I see someone flashing, I most oftentimes drop one unless I'm in a tunnel vision mode.


I thought that was how it already works? If you have to "E" him, he doesn't get the points.

I do know that if you hit "E" to get ammo, it's only one magazine vs. a full reload via ammo box. I'm not sure yet how it works for health.


----------



## Krazee

I usually knife the guy that won't throw ammo or health box after I ask for it using the commands. That gets their attention quickly


----------



## wrigleyvillain

So whats the deal with the new weapons in CTE exactly…do I need to unlock or are they open for all?


----------



## Cybertox

Played some more with the MTAR-21 today and I must say that I am going to abandon it, its recoil and range are the main things which put me off that carbine. The M4 even though a burst weapon fits me better due to its better accuracy and range. Its a shame because I actually had plans using it as one of my carbines but its just not good for me, sucks because the only carbine which I like now is the M4. In my opinion carbines should be exclusive to engineers and PDW should be available to everybody.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Played some more with the MTAR-21 today and I must say that I am going to abandon it, its recoil and range are the main things which put me off that carbine. The M4 even though a burst weapon fits me better due to its better accuracy and range. Its a shame because I actually had plans using it as one of my carbines but its just not good for me, sucks because the only carbine which I like now is the M4. In my opinion carbines should be exclusive to engineers and PDW should be available to everybody.


It was like that in BF3. I owned with the support class with a PDW.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> It was like that in BF3. I owned with the support class with a PDW.


Well I suppose you owned in close quarters or in close engagements, I doubt you would own at range. Nonetheless I still think it should be like it was in BF3, I doubt they will change that though because its too late.

I dont know why but in BF4 there are no weapons which really interest me, I hope final stand will bring in some nice weapons.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Well I suppose you owned in close quarters or in close engagements, I doubt you would own at range. Nonetheless I still think it should be like it was in BF3, I doubt they will change that though because its too late.
> 
> I dont know why but in BF4 there are no weapons which really interest me, I hope final stand will bring in some nice weapons.


Lol at "range" I used a sniper rifle.









Number one killer is a MP7.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/1bluedevil1/stats/321911889/pc/


----------



## bond32

I feel like the mp7 has some stat I'm missing allowing it to own especially well at longer-than-usual pdw ranges... That gun is amazing...


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> PerfOverlay.DrawGraph 0
> PerfOverlay.DrawFps 1
> PostProcess.DofMethod 0
> PostProcess.BlurMethod 0
> PostProcess.DynamicAOEnable 0
> PostProcess.DynamicAOMethod 0
> Render.VSyncFlashTestEnable 0
> WorldRender.TransparencyShadowmapsEnable 1
> WorldRender.MotionBlurEnable 0
> WorldRender.MotionForceOn 0
> WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapEnable 0
> WorldRender.SpotlightShadowmapResolution 1024
> WorldRender.LightTileCsPathEnable 0
> RenderDevice.Dx11Enable 1
> RenderDevice.Dx11Dot1Enable 0
> RenderDevice.Dx11Dot1RuntimeEnable 0
> RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 2
> GameTime.maxVariableFPS 120


I know this won't solve everyone's BF4 crash problems nor apply to every set-up, but I have been using this config in both BF4 and Hardline for the past 3 days and not had a single crash (touches wood).


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> I know this won't solve everyone's BF4 crash problems nor apply to every set-up, but I have been using this config in both BF4 and Hardline for the past 3 days and not had a single crash (touches wood).


I only and consistently get crashes on Zavod, I have no idea why.


----------



## 98uk

I think there is a definite issue with the older 79xx cards and Mantle memory leaks. I couldn't play with it at all.

Changed to a reference Gigabyte R9 290 with the same 14.6 beta drivers, same version of BF4, same install of Windows and it works perfectly now... no memory leak.

So my advice, if you have a HD79xx, buy a R9 2xx.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I think there is a definite issue with the older 79xx cards and Mantle memory leaks. I couldn't play with it at all.
> 
> Changed to a reference Gigabyte R9 290 with the same 14.6 beta drivers, same version of BF4, same install of Windows and it works perfectly now... no memory leak.
> 
> So my advice, if you have a HD79xx, buy a R9 2xx.


Heh heh heh









I have 3x 7970 underwater and a fourth boxed unused - I'd love to upgrade but I think my missus would have a fit lol.

At least I am not crashing now - get solid FPS still with DX11, have to wait and see if they fix the mantle issue, but I am not holding my breath, of course they want more sales of new hardware, can't see it being fixed tbh.


----------



## Cybertox

R9 290X, never crashed.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Lol at "range" I used a sniper rifle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number one killer is a MP7.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/1bluedevil1/stats/321911889/pc/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I feel like the mp7 has some stat I'm missing allowing it to own especially well at longer-than-usual pdw ranges... That gun is amazing...


Yeah I like the MP7 but lately I have been using the SR-2 instead which lists somewhat better damage and range and I seem to notice that while using it.


----------



## 98uk

Spent an hour making an emblem before I realised there weren't enough layers to complete it -_-


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> I know this won't solve everyone's BF4 crash problems nor apply to every set-up, but I have been using this config in both BF4 and Hardline for the past 3 days and not had a single crash (touches wood).


hardline crashes less or not at all in comparison to BF4 for me.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Spent an hour making an emblem before I realised there weren't enough layers to complete it -_-


The 20 Layers limit kinda sucks. I also think that they should add additional layers to premium users.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> hardline crashes less or not at all in comparison to BF4 for me.


Hardline has not crashed at all for me, no mantle.

Its was the one thing I noticed Vs BF4 for me, so I made my configs the same (DX11) and now all is good in BF4


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> The 20 Layers limit kinda sucks. I also think that they should add additional layers to premium users.


20 layers for non-Premium players. 40 layers for Premium players.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Hardline has not crashed at all for me, no mantle.
> 
> Its was the one thing I noticed Vs BF4 for me, so I made my configs the same (DX11) and now all is good in BF4


By "same congfigs" what did you have previously on BF4 that made you cause it?
Also crashes on BF4 are MUCH less frequent now...but are still present.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

CTE is eating into my SSD space, just like BF4 did lol - as it stands CTE is bigger than BF4 release.


----------



## daguardian

Time to get a bigger games disk









My games disk (HDD) died last week - so had to replace it with a Samsung EVO 1TB - at the price they are now, its easy to justify.

Edit : I was using Mantle in BF4, that was making me crash due to the memory leak - or it would simply crash at the start when transitioning from desktop into the game. Since I have used that config - no crashes in at all.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Time to get a bigger games disk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My games disk (HDD) died last week - so had to replace it with a Samsung EVO 1TB - at the price they are now, its easy to justify.
> 
> Edit : I was using Mantle in BF4, that was making me crash due to the memory leak - or it would simply crash at the start when transitioning from desktop into the game. Since I have used that config - no crashes in at all.


I have a 3TB Baracuda.
My SSD is only 120GB - I did think of going 256GB but then thought: This is for broken games? I'll wait till I really need it.


----------



## 98uk

Does anyone know what DICE have got up their sleeve in regards to further netcode patches?

I saw somewhere that the CTE developers were still working on gameplay as well as netcode even after the high frequency update landed.


----------



## Cybertox

SSDs are quite expensive now especially the 1TB ones, I see no point in getting aynthing below 1TB. I am running two 7200 RPM 1TB HDDs as of now. I have space for 4 more HDDs and 6 more SSDs in my case, might upgrade in the future. I didnt face any reading issues with Battlefield 4, runs well on my Black Caviar.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> SSDs are quite expensive now especially the 1TB ones, I see no point in getting aynthing below 1TB. I am running two 7200 RPM 1TB HDDs as of now. I have space for 4 more HDDs and 6 more SSDs in my case, might upgrade in the future. I didnt face any reading issues with Battlefield 4, runs well on my Black Caviar.


Well SSD prices have dropped a HUGE amount since 2 yrs ago.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Well SSD prices have dropped a HUGE amount since 2 yrs ago.


Still expensive here in Switzerland. I am talking about 1TB fastest reading and writing speed models.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Still expensive here in Switzerland. I am talking about 1TB fastest reading and writing speed models.


ah yes, those are expensive...but you don't need such a big ssd


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Still expensive here in Switzerland. I am talking about 1TB fastest reading and writing speed models.


You shouldn't need such large ssds just yet.

Something large enough to hold a handful of mp games. Everything else just keep on your hdds.


----------



## 98uk

A 256gb seems nice about now, 512gb more than enough.

I always backup my larger games of 1TB storage disks so if I want to come and play again, it's a simple copy/paste or Steam restore.


----------



## daguardian

My first SSD was 60Gb, cost about 120 at the time.

2 per Gb, this new one was 395 for 1000Gb down to 0.395 per Gb , massive change.

Its up to 278 Gb and I have not finished re-downloading all of my Steam Library yet and BF4 and CTE are still on another drive, I will be over 500Gb before I am finished.


----------



## Cybertox

I had a 256 SSD drive and 1 TB hardrive on my previous computer. The operating system was installed on the SSD, I had barely any space to store any games or files on that 256 GBs. If I am going to get an SSD in the future, then only 1 TB. I also did not notice any better gaming performance on SSD, my 7200 RPM HDD achieves the same more or less. 1 TB SAMSUNG SSD costs more than an R9 290. I would get an intel SSD though.

Nonetheless back to Battlefield. Looks like Dragon Teeth is around the corner as yesterday I have received my premium dog tags.


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I had a 256 SSD drive and 1 TB hardrive on my previous computer. The operating system was installed on the SSD, I had barely any space to store any games or files on that 256 GBs. If I am going to get an SSD in the future, then only 1 TB. I also did not notice any better gaming performance on SSD, my 7200 RPM HDD achieves the same more or less. 1 TB SAMSUNG SSD costs more than an R9 290. I would get an intel SSD though.
> 
> Nonetheless back to Battlefield. Looks like Dragon Teeth is around the corner as yesterday I have received my premium dog tags.


Yeah, I wouldn't try to store all my games on my ssd. On my 256 I run my os and games BF3, BF4 & BF4 CTE, and Hardline. Just what I'm currently playing online. With all that I still have 63 gigs left.

BF4 / BF4 CTE does have a big difference when comparing loading ssd vs hdd. With Hardline I'd imagine it would probably be the same.

With BF3 I haven't noticed a difference when taking it from my hdd to sdd so I could throw it back on my hdd.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkrooLoose*
> 
> Yeah, I wouldn't try to store all my games on my ssd. On my 256 I run my os and games BF3, BF4 & BF4 CTE, and Hardline. Just what I'm currently playing online. With all that I still have 63 gigs left.
> 
> BF4 / BF4 CTE does have a big difference when comparing loading ssd vs hdd. With Hardline I'd imagine it would probably be the same.
> 
> With BF3 I haven't noticed a difference when taking it from my hdd to sdd so I could throw it back on my hdd.


For me BF4 is noticably faster to load on my SSD. Also, skyrim <3's SSD.


----------



## bluedevil

TD

I know you have a thread on this, what OS 7 or 8.1? Doing a full install and wondering if I should got back to 7. Thinking I should.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ah yes, those are expensive...but you don't need such a big ssd


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkrooLoose*
> 
> You shouldn't need such large ssds just yet.
> 
> Something large enough to hold a handful of mp games. Everything else just keep on your hdds.


Just sold my 1 TB Evo for 409 so gotta agree....not worth it.

......and I have a lot of games and installed them all to it.....was still vast overkill...and mostly pointless


----------



## Gib007

I have to agree. My Samsung 840 500GB SSD is more than plenty. I have Windows 7 Ultimate x64 on it, plus Microsoft Office 2010 x64, all sorts of programs and utilties (some big such as 3ds Max 2014 x64 and Photoshop CS6 x64) and 8 recent games (most are huge). I still have 187GB free and that's after unpartitioning about 42GB.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> TD
> 
> I know you have a thread on this, what OS 7 or 8.1? Doing a full install and wondering if I should got back to 7. Thinking I should.


8.1 is better overall mate. I found 7 > 8.1 for some reason on one test - but generally 8.1 > 7 - just slightly higher FPS.
Smoothness etc was equivalent on both OSs
Then you factor in actually using the OS and 7 come up top by a country mile for me. But that has nothing to do with gaming performance - just my personal preference.

Thus if you can stand 8.1 - stay on it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Just sold my 1 TB Evo for 409 so gotta agree....not worth it.
> 
> ......and I have a lot of games and installed them all to it.....was still vast overkill...and mostly pointless


Yeah it's too much - and you sacrifice on speeds too usually.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 8.1 is better overall mate. I found 7 > 8.1 for some reason on one test - but generally 8.1 > 7 - just slightly higher FPS.
> Smoothness etc was equivalent on both OSs
> Then you factor in actually using the OS and 7 come up top by a country mile for me. But that has nothing to do with gaming performance - just my personal preference.
> 
> Thus if you can stand 8.1 - stay on it.
> Yeah it's too much - and you sacrifice on speeds too usually.


Werd my boot time degraded fast...the drive was even starting to degrade(according to the samsung software itself). Newish to SSD so that could have been user error on my part though.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Werd my boot time degraded fast...the drive was even starting to degrade. Newish to SSD so that could have been user error on my part though.


well large file systems effect certain things - but that should have not started happening - what that sounds like is just you installing more programs


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> well large file systems effect certain things - but that should have not started happening - what that sounds like is just you installing more programs


Could be I just tossed everything but media on there because it was so big.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Hey guys, thinkn bout getting a dedicated graphics card for bf4 lol. Tired of fram drops in metro and afew other levels when stuff falls down. What wouldb the best for under 100 bucks. Thnkn the GT640 2gig card? Can get one cheap.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Hey guys, thinkn bout getting a dedicated graphics card for bf4 lol. Tired of fram drops in metro and afew other levels when stuff falls down. What wouldb the best for under 100 bucks. Thnkn the GT640 2gig card? Can get one cheap.


surely a. Amd card would be best


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Hey guys, thinkn bout getting a dedicated graphics card for bf4 lol. Tired of fram drops in metro and afew other levels when stuff falls down. What wouldb the best for under 100 bucks. Thnkn the GT640 2gig card? Can get one cheap.


Either spend an extra 10$ and get a GTX 650 Ti Boost (boost Edition is 20 - 25% faster than the normal Ti edition) or get an R7 260X. I would go with the 260X myself.









[EDIT]
Wait, in your _Taint3d_ build you have a EVGA 780 Ti Classified, is that not enough?!


----------



## Bluemustang

Man i am getting so pissed with getting kicked for using various weapons in servers that specifically state NO FLIPPING RULES. ******ed.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Either spend an extra 10$ and get a GTX 650 Ti Boost (boost Edition is 20 - 25% faster than the normal Ti edition) or get an R7 260X. I would go with the 260X myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [EDIT]
> Wait, in your _Taint3d_ build you have a EVGA 780 Ti Classified, is that not enough?!


I feel dumb now.. I totally thought BF4 had physx. I guess its all done on CPU. So getting this card just to render the physx would be a waste of time and money to do.. Well, guess I will put up with the stutters when i dip to 80fps. Such a terrable thing to have to put up with. lol well at least till X99 comes out this fall/winter. Then I will never have to worry about amd single core performance again.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> I feel dumb now.. I totally thought BF4 had physx. I guess its all done on CPU. So getting this card just to render the physx would be a waste of time and money to do.. Well, guess I will put up with the stutters when i dip to 80fps. Such a terrable thing to have to put up with. lol well at least till X99 comes out this fall/winter. Then I will never have to worry about amd single core performance again.


haha there's no physX in this amd title lol


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> haha there's no physX in this amd title lol


Its nowhere near PhysX levels either so I wonder how anyone could htink it would be PhysX.

Its RF2 levels.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Its nowhere near PhysX levels either so I wonder how anyone could htink it would be PhysX.
> 
> Its RF2 levels.


I havnt played with physx since I had my 8800gt lol. So didnt even think about it being an amd title. OH well.. I just play BF4 Diablo 3 and DayZ.. Mostly BF4 though. AnywaysI dont think there is much I could do but get a FX9550 and oc it past 5ghz to get that extra boost.. But that just doesnt seem like the best idea since im going to update my mobo and cpu to the x99 when it comes out.


----------



## Cybertox

If you guys are working on something repetitive and want some simple background noise or just want to relax after a hard day, you should watch this video. Enable 1440P for better experience, that is native 1440P, no upscaling. The resolution option in-game is at 100% scaling. Everything else is maxed.


----------



## Ramzinho

OK this just happened to me.. any ideas? this was being the 3rd game i try on my new 1440p monitor.


----------



## 98uk

Unstable gpu? Happens at stock?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> OK this just happened to me.. any ideas? this was being the 3rd game i try on my new 1440p monitor.


is this on the qnix? If so is it oced? And if that, via cru?


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Unstable gpu? Happens at stock?


i don't know if this is a GPU issue or Driver issue or what. the GPU was running at 62C. i just was giving my new monitor a test drive.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> OK this just happened to me.. any ideas? this was being the 3rd game i try on my new 1440p monitor.


Seen that before in the mining and folding community. Usually happens when the driver crashed. Restart the driver or the pc and try again.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Seen that before in the mining and folding community. Usually happens when the driver crashed. Restart the driver or the pc and try again.


Yes it was a driver crash. but the error found was this: BTW i was running Mantle.


----------



## 98uk

Monitor your gpu memory usage in game.

Mantle caused a very similar issue with my hd7970 due to a memory leak. I used afterburner to monitor it.

Upgrading to a R9 290 actually fixed it.


----------



## daguardian

Mantle and HD7000 don't play nicely, memory leak.

Set DX11 in your BF4 config file and you should be good to go.


----------



## Cybertox

I have an R9 290X and I just dont understand why people use Mantle, DirectX is a lot more stable and smooth.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I have an R9 290X and I just dont understand why people use Mantle, DirectX is a lot more stable and smooth.


I find your post slightly funny for the amd mantle fanboys


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Yes it was a driver crash. but the error found was this: BTW i was running Mantle.


You didn't install anything new besides your screen or ?

about mantle..it looked pretty good according to this test : http://techreport.com/review/25995/first-look-amd-mantle-cpu-performance-in-battlefield-4/2

Maybe they tested on solo game and it's something to do with the mulktiplayer though.. I don't know, might be able to try soon if i snipe a r9 on ebay !


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I have an R9 290X and I just dont understand why people use Mantle, DirectX is a lot more stable and smooth.


With my r9 290 Mantle offers me a much higher average fps, around 5-6fps in general. It's just as smooth as dx11.

That difference in fps allows me to run 110% resolution scaling instead of 100%.


----------



## the9quad

I have 120fps greater than 99% of the time with mantle that's why.

Doesn't support osd that's why is don't


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Most reviewers don't even care about the cards nor the significance of their benches, all they care about is page impressions.
Recently I saw a hardline bench that compared so many different configurations, I was impressed until I asked myself how many times did they repeat the tests and furthermore WHAT did they test in the game. When I saw how they were testing I closed the tab and said: 'that was pointless'


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> With my r9 290 Mantle offers me a much higher average fps, around 5-6fps in general. It's just as smooth as dx11.
> 
> That difference in fps allows me to run 110% resolution scaling instead of 100%.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I have 120fps greater than 99% of the time with mantle that's why.
> 
> Doesn't support osd that's why is don't


I dont care about anything higher than 60 fps because my refresh rate is 60 hz and I use vertical sync. There is no point in running 250 frames unsynced and on a monitor which doesnt display higher than 60 hz. With Mantle I get strange stuttering and frame skipping, the whole game and camera feels sluggish and lagging in terms of rotation and movement.


----------



## daguardian

Mantle always gave me much better frames, but its not worth the hassle of crashing for me (HD7970)


----------



## Krusher33

I use Mantle to keep it from going below 60.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I dont care about anything higher than 60 fps because my refresh rate is 60 hz and I use vertical sync. There is no point in running 250 frames unsynced and on a monitor which doesnt display higher than 60 hz. With Mantle I get strange stuttering and frame skipping, the whole game and camera feels sluggish and lagging in terms of rotation and movement.


Your experience doesn't represent everyone's... So to say "I don't understand why people use mantle..." is silly.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Your experience doesn't represent everyone's... So to say "I don't understand why people use mantle..." is silly.


No it doesnt, you are right.


----------



## QxY

Been playing BF4 for a couple of weeks now and I'm just not getting much enjoyment out of it. Game looks and runs great on my system, hardly any issues...I'm just not getting the same epic feel nor battles I've had with Bad Company 2. Or maybe I'm getting too old for multiplayer FPS games.









Anyway, reinstalling BC2 as we speak. Atacama Desert...here I come!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Disable vsync....


----------



## StrongForce

You make me wanna play some BfBc2 lol ! what was that map with the lighthouse omg I enjoyed it so much XD "shoots rockets on the obj from the lighthouse roof looOl, and the people too for fun aha)


----------



## 98uk

I don't get why bc2 is suddenly the shining beacon of battlefield when it was so heavily slated by fans upon release... No jets, no prone, poor vehicle mechanics etc...

I quite liked bc2... But, it wasn't any better than a good to average game.


----------



## daguardian

BL login is down at the moment.


----------



## StrongForce

It is back up now m8 at least for me.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I dont care about anything higher than 60 fps because my refresh rate is 60 hz and I use vertical sync. There is no point in running 250 frames unsynced and on a monitor which doesnt display higher than 60 hz. With Mantle I get strange stuttering and frame skipping, the whole game and camera feels sluggish and lagging in terms of rotation and movement.


Sum1 likes inputlag


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> It is back up now m8 at least for me.


Yup indeed it is, thanks mate, must of been something to do with England going home early ,again...


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I don't get why bc2 is suddenly the shining beacon of battlefield when it was so heavily slated by fans upon release... No jets, no prone, poor vehicle mechanics etc...
> 
> I quite liked bc2... But, it wasn't any better than a good to average game.


Also there was TONS of complaining about the hitboxes. It was finally addressed with patching iirc and I think got better but&#8230;yeah&#8230;

Yes it was a lot of fun but these nostalgic BC2 glasses are overly rose-colored.


----------



## the9quad

BC2 Rush mode was way better than rush in BF3 and BF4.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Yup indeed it is, thanks mate, must of been something to do with England going home early ,again...


gg England in the world cup lol


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> BC2 Rush mode was way better than rush in BF3 and BF4.


100%, the rush maps were much better thought out - some fond memories of rush in BC2 - shame what happened to 3 & 4, it feels like there was no thought at all, just wack em in anywhere - bot placement I suspect.


----------



## nitrubbb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> 100%, the rush maps were much better thought out - some fond memories of rush in BC2 - shame what happened to 3 & 4, it feels like there was no thought at all, just wack em in anywhere - bot placement I suspect.


thats why I still play it







There is not a single bad rush map in BC2.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Sum1 likes inputlag


WHat input lag I always put Vsync on barely notice any difference ? or maybe that's why I got 25 killstreak the day I tryed that gtx 770 I ordered and had no Vsync, mmh..







to be honest though don't really notice"input lag"


----------



## snoball

Fixed it.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> WHat input lag I always put Vsync on barely notice any difference ? or maybe that's why I got 25 killstreak the day I tryed that gtx 770 I ordered and had no Vsync, mmh..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to be honest though don't really notice"input lag"


Mouse (Hand ) -> Screen (Eyes), Dont match up properly with vsync enabled.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Mouse (Hand ) -> Screen (Eyes), Dont match up properly with vsync enabled.


BF4 multiplayer don't match up properly anyway, what difference will v-sync make?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Vsyns introduces input lag, it isn't as noticeable in bf4 as it was on bf3


----------



## spqmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Vsyns introduces input lag, it isn't as noticeable in bf4 as it was on bf3


exactly. to me it is still noticable: even before I switched to a 144hz monitor, when I turned it off my score skyrocketed







maybe it was due to the fact that I played the game more, but when I turned vsync back on, it "felt" worse, and mouse movement wasn't near as fluid as it was with it turned off.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spqmax*
> 
> exactly. to me it is still noticable: even before I switched to a 144hz monitor, when I turned it off my score skyrocketed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe it was due to the fact that I played the game more, but when I turned vsync back on, it "felt" worse, and mouse movement wasn't near as fluid as it was with it turned off.


Indeed - I leave it off now as tearing only really occurred when I was flying and on PC I hardly fly jets any more.
Used to camp in jets all the time on consoles, I just don't enjoy it on PC - feels like I'm always at a disadvantage when trying to fly.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> BC2 Rush mode was way better than rush in BF3 and BF4.


Thats because Bad Company 2 was designed around the rush mode were as Battlefield 3 & 4 were designed around conquest mode.

Vertical Sync in BF4 doesnt introduce any input lag at all if you maintain a steady 60 fps. With vertical sync you get a much more stable and smoother frame rate and there is no tearing or stuttering as well as no frame skipping. There is a lot of tearing even if you play as infantry with vertical sync turned off. If you tweak your sensitivity right with vertical sync then there is absolutely no problem with the controls. You cant turn on vertical sync and play with the same sensitivity as you played before with vertical sync off.


----------



## connectwise

I've been trying my best to like rush mode HC in BF4 for the last week, just not happening.

It's just so bad.


----------



## rogerthat1945

Talk about Origin/BF4 FORUMS









I got silenced for FIVE YEARS for complaining the other day about BF4 and silly rules that are hard to spot and remember; and associate to anything. so I then get attaced for not being an `Expert player`. I retaliated.

I`ve had 8 Years on Steam and not a problem. "Good standing for 8 years".

A Few months on Origin and I am treated like third-world waste for pointing out issues and possible solution/s.

P.S. My compliant got so frustrated that I said the Origin Mod `Red_Spider` (a Biased UK individual) is a "Pink Panty wearer".

Thats why it banned me for Five years; It called that "A HATE CRIME".

Go figure the power-mad tinpot dictator-style type of people Origin hire.










Spending more money with Steam now.









Wave bye-bye to my cash Origin EA


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogerthat1945*
> 
> Talk about Origin/BF4 FORUMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got silenced for FIVE YEARS for complaining the other day about BF4 and silly rules that are hard to spot and remember; and associate to anything. so I then get attaced for not being an `Expert player`. I retaliated.
> 
> I`ve had 8 Years on Steam and not a problem. "Good standing for 8 years".
> 
> A Few months on Origin and I am treated like third-world waste for pointing out issues and possible solution/s.
> 
> P.S. My compliant got so frustrated that I said the Origin Mod `Red_Spider` (a Biased UK individual) is a "Pink Panty wearer".
> 
> Thats why it banned me for Five years; It called that "A HATE CRIME".
> 
> Go figure the power-mad tinpot dictator-style type of people Origin hire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spending more money with Steam now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wave bye-bye to my cash Origin EA


you're kidding me right!?
Call them - that's beeping ridiculous.


----------



## Cybertox

Red_Spider is a decent spider as well as EA_Stiv

My Battlelog Statistics are not updating for some reason, that is very annoying.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Red_Spider is a decent spider as well as EA_Stiv
> 
> My Battlelog Statistics are not updating for some reason, that is very annoying.


It's just slow updating... it does get done, but after some time.

I suspect they're doing maintenance and updates just take that bit longer.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> It's just slow updating... it does get done, but after some time.
> 
> I suspect they're doing maintenance and updates just take that bit longer.


Out of sync.

https://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/en/forum/threadview/2955064771564636073/2/


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Thats because Bad Company 2 was designed around the rush mode were as Battlefield 3 & 4 were designed around conquest mode.
> 
> Vertical Sync in BF4 doesnt introduce any input lag at all if you maintain a steady 60 fps. With vertical sync you get a much more stable and smoother frame rate and there is no tearing or stuttering as well as no frame skipping. There is a lot of tearing even if you play as infantry with vertical sync turned off. If you tweak your sensitivity right with vertical sync then there is absolutely no problem with the controls. You cant turn on vertical sync and play with the same sensitivity as you played before with vertical sync off.


I notice vsync lag, so I leave it off with a minimum 120 fps. No tearing at all I cap frames instead.


----------



## 98uk

Finally... after many hours... I got the perfect landing tag









11 kill streak and landed on top of the Firestorm chimney/tower. Surprised I managed to land on the tower first time around!


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogerthat1945*
> 
> Should save enough to buy a PlayStation five and six; with games.


Weren't there rumors last gen that after this gen there won't be a next gen?


----------



## Cybertox

I will now start whoring TDM and the DAO-12.


----------



## micro5797

My BF4 PC game is messed up, can you help me figure out what it is doing and how to fix it?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nCFRzKVkMk&feature=youtu.be

The solution was to disable origin in game.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1VgnMNbOIw


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micro5797*
> 
> My BF4 PC game is messed up, can you help me figure out what it is doing and how to fix it?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nCFRzKVkMk&feature=youtu.be


that's very odd - could be relating to CPU and RAM - heck even drivers (although you said that's up-to-date).
Have you tried checking your CPU usage - I mean that reminds me of a GPU having problems.
Your GPU and CPU and even the amount of RAM are all more than adequate to run this game at a good standard - so it surprises me.

Check your usage of your GPU and CPU and RAM too - and let us know via screenshot what happens:
ie. Open task manager + resource monitor + afterburner or equivalent - then do that thing you were doing in the video - as soon as it does it ALT+TAB and then screenshot task manager + resource monitor.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

In other news: I'm testing out my friend's EVGA GTX TITAN BLACK












Bring on BF!


----------



## micro5797

Since the first post, i have done a clean install of my video drivers.
Before i have done a force check of the bf4 game files, but now i am having trouble finding this option. Does anyone know how to do this?
After playing for about 5 min, the video card temp is only up to 62c, fan on auto.

EDIT:
I just tried this in single player campaign. I am having the same issue, though not as often. I assume that this means it is a hard drive issue, or reading of the hdd. I will work on this.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> that's very odd - could be relating to CPU and RAM - heck even drivers (although you said that's up-to-date).
> Have you tried checking your CPU usage - I mean that reminds me of a GPU having problems.
> Your GPU and CPU and even the amount of RAM are all more than adequate to run this game at a good standard - so it surprises me.
> 
> Check your usage of your GPU and CPU and RAM too - and let us know via screenshot what happens:
> ie. Open task manager + resource monitor + afterburner or equivalent - then do that thing you were doing in the video - as soon as it does it ALT+TAB and then screenshot task manager + resource monitor.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> In other news: I'm testing out my friend's EVGA GTX TITAN BLACK


I need friends like this.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micro5797*
> 
> Since the first post, i have done a clean install of my video drivers.
> Before i have done a force check of the bf4 game files, but now i am having trouble finding this option. Does anyone know how to do this?
> After playing for about 5 min, the video card temp is only up to 62c, fan on auto.
> 
> EDIT:
> I just tried this in single player campaign. I am having the same issue, though not as often. I assume that this means it is a hard drive issue, or reading of the hdd. I will work on this.


absolutely looks normal to me (I mean your CPU usage and spikes)
Random question - tried changing your mouse? And do you see this issue in other places?
Have you tried tickignt he "raw mouse input" option in BF4?

As for repair/check for updates -> that's done by right clicking on the game on origin
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> I need friends like this.


haha I've known him for almost 9 years now - he is the one that helped me setup my website and get it running stable.
He gave me the honour to unbox it and even bench it for the first time ever








Great for an item that's worth £750 brand new.
He got it brand new for £600.


----------



## Azuredragon1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micro5797*
> 
> My BF4 PC game is messed up, can you help me figure out what it is doing and how to fix it?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nCFRzKVkMk&feature=youtu.be


Do you have afterburner or anything like it running in the background? if so disable it and see if the lag is gone.


----------



## phenom01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azuredragon1*
> 
> Do you have afterburner or anything like it running in the background? if so disable it and see if the lag is gone.


WTH just reinstalled BF4 2 days ago to try out a new overclock and couldnt figure out the insane game breaking SLIDESHOW lag and 10-20sec audio delay for the life of me....Disabled Afterburner..boom gone. I used afterburner every other time I ever played BF4 a while back is this something new?


----------



## Azuredragon1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> WTH just reinstalled BF4 2 days ago to try out a new overclock and couldnt figure out the insane game breaking SLIDESHOW lag and 10-20sec audio delay for the life of me....Disabled Afterburner..boom gone. I used afterburner every other time I ever played BF4 a while back is this something new?


It has to do with the latest origin overlay update and rivatuner.


----------



## micro5797

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> absolutely looks normal to me (I mean your CPU usage and spikes)
> Random question - tried changing your mouse? And do you see this issue in other places?
> Have you tried tickignt he "raw mouse input" option in BF4?
> 
> As for repair/check for updates -> that's done by right clicking on the game on origin


I have not tried the raw mouse option, nor have i tried another mouse.. I hit "repair game" and the game was checked, and is now repairing. It will take a while as i have slow internet, but i will let you all know how it works out. It is about 1% per minute so far.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azuredragon1*
> 
> Do you have afterburner or anything like it running in the background? if so disable it and see if the lag is gone.


I use fraps and do not have afterburner installed. I have not tried running the game without fraps running though. If the "repair" doesn't fix the issue, i will try that.


----------



## phenom01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azuredragon1*
> 
> It has to do with the latest origin overlay update and rivatuner.


Any easy fix? Other than disabling afterburner









*edit* Nm ty Azure for the source of the problem. a quick google search and shutting off origin ingame options and im running like a champ again.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I notice vsync lag, so I leave it off with a minimum 120 fps. No tearing at all I cap frames instead.


The other day I did a quick search on google to try to figure out if it was possible to fix tearing without the need of Vsync and ended on some post I believe it was on tomshardware forum.. not sure, the guy seemed to know his stuff, he claimed that capping the fps wouldn't help with Vsync, I can't find the thread again though









Because basically I was looking into that, in case I get a 120 hz screen, since I like Vsync on.. but yea sounds like there is no helping it, maybe it's why Nvidia and AMD decided to focus on that lately..


----------



## Azuredragon1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> Any easy fix? Other than disabling afterburner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit* Nm ty Azure for the source of the problem. a quick google search and shutting off origin ingame options and im running like a champ again.


Glad you were able to fix it, hope you enjoy your time with BF4.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> WE ARE INVESTIGATING A RECENT UNWARRANTED PUNKBUSTER BAN. WE ARE WORKING TO RESOLVE THE ISSUE AS SOON AS POSSIBLE. THANK YOU FOR YOUR PATIENCE.


I have to laugh when random notices like this get pasted to battlelog lol.. This game...


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> The other day I did a quick search on google to try to figure out if it was possible to fix tearing without the need of Vsync and ended on some post I believe it was on tomshardware forum.. not sure, the guy seemed to know his stuff, he claimed that capping the fps wouldn't help with Vsync, I can't find the thread again though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because basically I was looking into that, in case I get a 120 hz screen, since I like Vsync on.. but yea sounds like there is no helping it, maybe it's why Nvidia and AMD decided to focus on that lately..


Tearing isn't nearly as noticeable at high refresh rates. And I cap frames because I see no need to make my cards work harder then a few frames higher then my refresh rate. I literally get no tearing in bf4 at all zero, and I never use vsync.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Tearing isn't nearly as noticeable at high refresh rates. And I cap frames because I see no need to make my cards work harder then a few frames higher then my refresh rate. I literally get no tearing in bf4 at all zero, and I never use vsync.


Oh I didnt know you locked it for that reason, yea that's smart, no need to display more anyway, and yea.. that's what I heard, I'd be curious to see it


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Tearing isn't nearly as noticeable at high refresh rates. And I cap frames because I see no need to make my cards work harder then a few frames higher then my refresh rate. I literally get no tearing in bf4 at all zero, and I never use vsync.


Just curious, how do you cap the FPS? I wouldn't mind trying that myself.


----------



## Azuredragon1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Just curious, how do you cap the FPS? I wouldn't mind trying that myself.


http://bftips.com/2013/10/command-to-limit-your-frame-rate-in-battlefield-4/

This link should help you


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azuredragon1*
> 
> http://bftips.com/2013/10/command-to-limit-your-frame-rate-in-battlefield-4/
> 
> This link should help you


Thanks I'll check it out. +rep.


----------



## Thoth420

Like 9quad said capping frames won't help just buy a high refresh monitor they don't tear enough to be noticeable like a 60hz would.


----------



## the9quad

Played a match on MOH:Warfighter today. was actually fun.


----------



## dboythagr8

Having a major issue with BF4. I can't even get into the game. There is MASSIVE stuttering on the loading screen in campaign and MP. The little bar on the upper right hand gets stuck and moves extremely slow. My Afterburner OSD shows 0% from my GPUs, and 0.0 fps. The load music is playing but the game just sits on the screen. I've disabled SLI and repaired the game and nothing works. It even does this for the Hardline beta. I was playing the game fine a few days ago and have changed nothing. I've tried other games like Crysis 3 and Tomb Raider and they work as usual so it's not a GPU thing.

Is anybody else having this problem

EDIT: Seems to be related to Aftebruner OSD. Disabled it and the game loaded like normal....


----------



## daguardian

Maybe update Afterburner if you still want to use it in-game, not sure if it will fix your problem, but it may help.


----------



## connectwise

New tweaks to rush! Zavod and siege rush might get better very soon.


----------



## phenom01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Having a major issue with BF4. I can't even get into the game. There is MASSIVE stuttering on the loading screen in campaign and MP. The little bar on the upper right hand gets stuck and moves extremely slow. My Afterburner OSD shows 0% from my GPUs, and 0.0 fps. The load music is playing but the game just sits on the screen. I've disabled SLI and repaired the game and nothing works. It even does this for the Hardline beta. I was playing the game fine a few days ago and have changed nothing. I've tried other games like Crysis 3 and Tomb Raider and they work as usual so it's not a GPU thing.
> 
> Is anybody else having this problem
> 
> EDIT: Seems to be related to Aftebruner OSD. Disabled it and the game loaded like normal....


Go to origins
Application settings
Notifications
Uncheck all Options in there.

Should be able to now run Afterburner and BF4 no problem. It is a issue with Origins ingame overlay and Afterburner.


----------



## Ghost12

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBeK7t5kMcA

When this hits the vanilla I will most definitely return and put the hours in. Is the sole reason above anything else including " net code" I will not play the game.

Awesome news to me.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBeK7t5kMcA
> 
> When this hits the vanilla I will most definitely return and put the hours in. Is the sole reason above anything else including " net code" I will not play the game.
> 
> Awesome news to me.


TBH I never noticed the effect was that bad.. maybe I just go get suppressed enough, but I feel like it's weak now..


----------



## grunion

Why no match?


----------



## Azuredragon1

Origin is going by Megabytes and task manager is using Megabits.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azuredragon1*
> 
> Origin is going by Megabytes and task manager is using Megabits.


Still doesn't match....

2.42 MB = ~19Mbps


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Because EA servers.


----------



## anubis1127

I think Origin just has no idea how to calculate download times. I saw this the other day when downloading Titanfall:



My cable modem is not even capable of transferring data at that speed, its theoretically max is 172mbps down, which would be around 21 MBps.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yeah 2 days free trial of Titanfall - going to give that a whirl


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yeah 2 days free trial of Titanfall - going to give that a whirl


Yep, they lured me in with 2 day trial, then I ended up buying it. I guess their plan worked.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Tried joining a server now and got this:



It's currently at 80MB of 0MB now.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I think Origin just has no idea how to calculate download times. I saw this the other day when downloading Titanfall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cable modem is not even capable of transferring data at that speed, its theoretically max is 172mbps down, which would be around 21 MBps.


Origin calculates the stuff it is decompressing at the same time, that is why. Say what you will about origin, but they always max out my connection downloading. I have no complaint in that area, anyway.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Origin calculates the stuff it is decompressing at the same time, that is why. Say what you will about origin, but they always max out my connection downloading. I have no complaint in that area, anyway.


I don't have anything bad to say about origin per say, the 50gb download was quick, and probably maxed out my internet connection.

The only thing I don't like about origin is that I'm forced to use it, if I were given a choice to use it I wouldn't mind one bit.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Tried joining a server now and got this:
> 
> 
> 
> It's currently at 80MB of 0MB now.


Seems whatever this update was, it's stopped me from playing BF4.

Game is stuck on 'Loading Level' and when I open the game, it's only half the screen and a plain white box.


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Seems whatever this update was, it's stopped me from playing BF4.
> 
> Game is stuck on 'Loading Level' and when I open the game, it's only half the screen and a plain white box.


Yeah, I don't know what the heck EA did to screw up Origin this time but it's affected a ton of gamers.

Our group has been playing a bunch of BF3 lately and that last Origin update screwed up BF3 for me (on top of the need to disable Origin in-game).

The day after the update Origin started downloading some 4.5 gig BF3 update. I couldn't pause it and play because it just left me stuck on the "joining" screen with BF3 not even running in the processes.

I haven't even tried BF4, CTE (thought I see a new update downloaded), or Hardline yet to see if they were screwed up also.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkrooLoose*
> 
> Yeah, I don't know what the heck EA did to screw up Origin this time but it's affected a ton of gamers.
> 
> Our group has been playing a bunch of BF3 lately and that last Origin update screwed up BF3 for me (on top of the need to disable Origin in-game).
> 
> The day after the update Origin started downloading some 4.5 gig BF3 update. I couldn't pause it and play because it just left me stuck on the "joining" screen with BF3 not even running in the processes.
> 
> I haven't even tried BF4, CTE (thought I see a new update downloaded), or Hardline yet to see if they were screwed up also.


I can't play any of my games that are tied to Origin (BF3, BF4, BFH). Tried deleting Origin and reinstalling it. Went well but then the weird update happened again.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Why no match?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azuredragon1*
> 
> Origin is going by Megabytes and task manager is using Megabits.


Correct.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Still doesn't match....
> 
> 2.42 MB = ~19Mbps


Yes it does.

Mbps: (Small "b") A megabit per second (Mbit/s or Mbps) is a unit of data transfer rate equal to 1,000,000 bits per second or 1,000 kilobits per second. 8 Megabits per second is equivalent to 1 Megabyte per second (ie. 8 Mbps = 1 MBps). Hence 1 Megabits per second = 0.125 Megabyte per second (ie. 1 Mbps = 0.125 MBps)).

MBps: (Capital "B") A megabyte per second (MB/s or MBps) is a unit of data transfer rate equal to:
1,000,000 bytes per second, or
1,000 kilobytes per second, or
8 megabits per second.

19/8 = 2.375 (2.42 in Origin) and we all know from past experience that Origin always displays faster speeds than actual when downloading.


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I can't play any of my games that are tied to Origin (BF3, BF4, BFH). Tried deleting Origin and reinstalling it. Went well but then the weird update happened again.


As a last resort did you happen to try contacting EA support? They do have a live chat option.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkrooLoose*
> 
> As a last resort did you happen to try contacting EA support? They do have a live chat option.


Can't find live chat anywhere. Haven't seen it since last year.


----------



## SkrooLoose

http://help.ea.com/en/contact-us/new/?product=origin

I think this might you headed in the right direction.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkrooLoose*
> 
> http://help.ea.com/en/contact-us/new/?product=origin
> 
> I think this might you headed in the right direction.


Yeah this got me in the right direction.

Was advised to disable Origin ingame overlay and it worked. No idea how that could have affected my games though.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Correct.
> Yes it does.
> 
> Mbps: (Small "b") A megabit per second (Mbit/s or Mbps) is a unit of data transfer rate equal to 1,000,000 bits per second or 1,000 kilobits per second. 8 Megabits per second is equivalent to 1 Megabyte per second (ie. 8 Mbps = 1 MBps). Hence 1 Megabits per second = 0.125 Megabyte per second (ie. 1 Mbps = 0.125 MBps)).
> 
> MBps: (Capital "B") A megabyte per second (MB/s or MBps) is a unit of data transfer rate equal to:
> 1,000,000 bytes per second, or
> 1,000 kilobytes per second, or
> 8 megabits per second.
> 
> 19/8 = 2.375 (2.42 in Origin) and we all know from past experience that Origin always displays faster speeds than actual when downloading.


You just proved my point correct.

In his task manager it shows 16.9Mbps. Which is why I specifically said "2.42 MB = ~19Mbps".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Still doesn't match....
> 
> 2.42 MB = ~19Mbps


----------



## Forceman

Threw a grenade today and then got killed, and in the kill-cam the grenade (which I could see bouncing around on the ground) just disappeared. What's up with that? Likewise, why do SRAW rockets go crazy/disappear when you die - shouldn't they just keep going straight? Very frustrating to die trying to kill a tank and then watch your kill shot rocket just disappear mid-air.


----------



## velocityx

its because the server rolls back the time meaning, you were dead before you fired that rocket, but, not on your screen.


----------



## daguardian

This
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You just proved my point correct.
> 
> In his task manager it shows 16.9Mbps. Which is why I specifically said "2.42 MB = ~19Mbps".


*19/8 = 2.375 (2.42 in Origin) and we all know from past experience that Origin always displays faster speeds than actual when downloading.*

I guess you missed this line then..or maybe I should have said... _its does when you take into account Origin and its ways_.

It has been reported since Origin was thrust upon us, (3 years ago) that it inflates the DL speed shown.

Origin shows my DL speed faster than I know is capable on my 10Mb connection, Steam and other DL'ers do not.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> its because the server rolls back the time meaning, you were dead before you fired that rocket, but, not on your screen.


Maybe on the grenade, but I've fired rockets halfway across the map and had them disappear mid-flight before. Actually SRAWs usually just go straight up in the air, but either way, it's stupid.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Thought to share some benches - these were done on a EVGA GTX BLACK TITAN - stock clocks:

Ran the same bench as I did in my benchmarking thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1480050/battlefield-4-benchmarks-ht-on-vs-off-win8-1-vs-win7-new-nvidia-337-50-drivers

I was mainly checking the HIT on FPS with AA on MAX vs OFF:

_1080P benches:_
2014-06-22 11:54:25 - bf4
Frames: 4349 - Time: 35678ms - Avg: 121.896 - Min: 87 - Max: 200 *= OFF*

2014-06-22 11:56:06 - bf4
Frames: 3702 - Time: 35646ms - Avg: 103.855 - Min: 79 - Max: 145 *= 4x MXAA*

*Usage on VRAM was 3.5GB @ 1440p with 4x MXAA*
_1440p benches:_
2014-06-22 12:05:52 - bf4
Frames: 11126 - Time: 119965ms - Avg: 92.744 - Min: 50 - Max: 147 *= OFF*

2014-06-22 12:10:02 - bf4
Frames: 7177 - Time: 108218ms - Avg: 66.320 - Min: 40 - Max: 94 *= 4x MXAA*

OC'ed GTX TITAN BLACK with ~ +200 core clock OC to 1088mhz
2014-06-22 12:52:50 - bf4
Frames: 12711 - Time: 114364ms - Avg: 111.145 - Min: 61 - Max: 178 *= 4x MXAA*


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Thought to share some benches - these were done on a EVGA GTX BLACK TITAN - stock clocks:
> 
> Ran the same bench as I did in my benchmarking thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1480050/battlefield-4-benchmarks-ht-on-vs-off-win8-1-vs-win7-new-nvidia-337-50-drivers
> 
> I was mainly checking the HIT on FPS with AA on MAX vs OFF:
> 
> _1080P benches:_
> 2014-06-22 11:54:25 - bf4
> Frames: 4349 - Time: 35678ms - Avg: 121.896 - Min: 87 - Max: 200 *= OFF*
> 
> 2014-06-22 11:56:06 - bf4
> Frames: 3702 - Time: 35646ms - Avg: 103.855 - Min: 79 - Max: 145 *= 4x MXAA*
> 
> *Usage on VRAM was 3.5GB @ 1440p with 4x MXAA*
> _1440p benches:_
> 2014-06-22 12:05:52 - bf4
> Frames: 11126 - Time: 119965ms - Avg: 92.744 - Min: 50 - Max: 147 *= OFF*
> 
> 2014-06-22 12:10:02 - bf4
> Frames: 7177 - Time: 108218ms - Avg: 66.320 - Min: 40 - Max: 94 *= 4x MXAA*
> 
> OC'ed GTX TITAN BLACK with ~ +200 core clock OC to 1088mhz
> 2014-06-22 12:52:50 - bf4
> Frames: 12711 - Time: 114364ms - Avg: 111.145 - Min: 61 - Max: 178 *= 4x MXAA*


What is mXaa


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Thought to share some benches - these were done on a EVGA GTX BLACK TITAN - stock clocks:
> 
> Ran the same bench as I did in my benchmarking thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1480050/battlefield-4-benchmarks-ht-on-vs-off-win8-1-vs-win7-new-nvidia-337-50-drivers
> 
> I was mainly checking the HIT on FPS with AA on MAX vs OFF:
> 
> _1080P benches:_
> 2014-06-22 11:54:25 - bf4
> Frames: 4349 - Time: 35678ms - Avg: 121.896 - Min: 87 - Max: 200 *= OFF*
> 
> 2014-06-22 11:56:06 - bf4
> Frames: 3702 - Time: 35646ms - Avg: 103.855 - Min: 79 - Max: 145 *= 4x MXAA*
> 
> *Usage on VRAM was 3.5GB @ 1440p with 4x MXAA*
> _1440p benches:_
> 2014-06-22 12:05:52 - bf4
> Frames: 11126 - Time: 119965ms - Avg: 92.744 - Min: 50 - Max: 147 *= OFF*
> 
> 2014-06-22 12:10:02 - bf4
> Frames: 7177 - Time: 108218ms - Avg: 66.320 - Min: 40 - Max: 94 *= 4x MXAA*
> 
> OC'ed GTX TITAN BLACK with ~ +200 core clock OC to 1088mhz
> 2014-06-22 12:52:50 - bf4
> Frames: 12711 - Time: 114364ms - Avg: 111.145 - Min: 61 - Max: 178 *= 4x MXAA*


Can you post the 99% frame time and graphs? That's kind of the point of frame times. Not just min max and average, that is great for raw numbers but not useful much for how it plays. Which is why all the reviews give it now. Thanks for benches btw.


----------



## Krusher33

Completed all my Commander assignments with a bang. Only needed 8 more missile kills and got 17. Thank you to the rooftop campers for sacrificing your lives for the cause.









And I discovered last night that it's rather difficult for me as a deaf person on Hardcore modes. I have trouble distinguishing what direction the gunfires are coming from.


----------



## daguardian

Just finished a game of CQ on Shanghai , 64 players, my poor PC (i72600k @ 4.7 & 8Gbram) did not handle it well.

It was sluggish, checked half-way through the round and my RAM was at 99% and the CPU was 85-95%









I think its time to upgrade mobo, cpu and ram, any suggestions? wait for Devils Canyon?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Just finished a game of CQ on Shanghai , 64 players, my poor PC (i72600k @ 4.7 & 8Gbram) did not handle it well.
> 
> It was sluggish, checked half-way through the round and my RAM was at 99% and the CPU was 85-95%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its time to upgrade mobo, cpu and ram, any suggestions? wait for Devils Canyon?


Devils Canyon is out, no need to wait, but I wouldn't say "upgrade" to that, it would be a sidegrade most likely.

Get more RAM first, 8gb doesn't really cut it these days for mulitasking and gaming. You can also try cranking up the page file on your SSD, or if you don't have one, create one.


----------



## Devotii

It might have been the server, I had similar yesterday when mine was sluggish, switched graphics from custom ultra to medium and still had issues so I think it was the server!


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Devils Canyon is out, no need to wait, but I wouldn't say "upgrade" to that, it would be a sidegrade most likely.
> 
> Get more RAM first, 8gb doesn't really cut it these days for mulitasking and gaming. You can also try cranking up the page file on your SSD, or if you don't have one, create one.


Thanks for that tip - I just checked and I only had 8Gb allocated so I will make it 12Gb and see how it goes









I wasn't planning on the upgrade, and if it is more of a side-grade as you say, I would prefer to wait, besides a ram upgrade is alot cheaper.

You should have seen the look the misssus gave me just now when I said I think I have to upgrade the mobo/cpu








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devotii*
> 
> It might have been the server, I had similar yesterday when mine was sluggish, switched graphics from custom ultra to medium and still had issues so I think it was the server!


Yeah maybe, I always seemed to get poor performance on that map - I guess that is why I rarely play it.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Just finished a game of CQ on Shanghai , 64 players, my poor PC (i72600k @ 4.7 & 8Gbram) did not handle it well.
> 
> It was sluggish, checked half-way through the round and my RAM was at 99% and the CPU was 85-95%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its time to upgrade mobo, cpu and ram, any suggestions? wait for Devils Canyon?


Eeeeh, I don't know... I feel like that should be more than plenty to handle it. The GPU used is in your sig? The tri - 7970's?

I'll pay attention next time but I don't have issues with 8GB of RAM.


----------



## 98uk

No issues with 8gb here... running anti virus, Firefox, teamspeak etc...


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> its because the server rolls back the time meaning, you were dead before you fired that rocket, but, not on your screen.


One of the worst bugs in the game, persistent since BF3 as well. I've shot far to many ghost rpg's just before my death. To bad when some of them would have been the final kill and could have at least "kill traded" with the vehicle.

Grenades can do it too, but actually I've killed a few people who dropped their grenades on death and then I got bonus kills from that


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Can you post the 99% frame time and graphs? That's kind of the point of frame times. Not just min max and average, that is great for raw numbers but not useful much for how it plays. Which is why all the reviews give it now. Thanks for benches btw.


no can do sorry!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Devils Canyon is out, no need to wait, but I wouldn't say "upgrade" to that, it would be a sidegrade most likely.
> 
> Get more RAM first, 8gb doesn't really cut it these days for mulitasking and gaming. You can also try cranking up the page file on your SSD, or if you don't have one, create one.


Had nothing but issues with BF4 with no page file on my SSD....def not a bad piece of advice at all.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Interesting changes being made to CTE:

Initiative #2: Core Gameplay Patch #3


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



t1gge 4 days ago 57
With this release we are bringing back features put into exile for Dragon's Teeth testing, and preparing for the coming Core Gameplay and Netcode changes.

FEATURES BACK FROM EXILE
We are adding back the features previously on the CTE:

Uniform Aiming
Jet 3P rear view camera
SU50 plays proper VFX when deploying ECM
FOV slider for vehicle 3P chase camera (option)
Changed the way FOV slider option works
UI now correctly displays both vertical FOV and old FOV value

NEW FEATURES
These features were added in this release:

Base map rush changes
More info here: DICE <3 RUSH
SU50/F35 pilots now hear proper sound when being shot
Jets and helicopters keyboard binding options screen now properly allows to un-assign the free-look button
New Jet stall physics and camera feedback when hitting the flight ceiling
Adding the CTE version number
Top left corner, used for version tracking of videos/screenshots
Supression visualization pass
Adding a first pass vignette to the supression state to clearly indicate when in supressed state on all graphic settings. No changes to how it works (yet). More information to be posted by dev Undeadpixels here:
Open Suppression: How it works and more

NETCODE FEATURES
The first step of automating the client side High Frequency Update setting (and eventually remove it) has been completed:

Network Performance Graph added You enable this by bringing down the console in game by pressing the tilde key [~], and use the console command: "NetworkPerfOverlay.drawGraph true" to show the graph.
We hope most of you will play with this overlay enabled when testing netcode issues and recording video - as it will help us identify what the state of the network is at all times.

The Network Performance Graph enabled

AUTOMATING THE BUBBLE
In the next CTE update, the first version of the automatic High Frequency setting will be included.

Once live - the Network Performance Graph visualization will be key to make sure the server to client update rate is 30hz at all times possible, and that it adapts properly and swiftly to changing network conditions.

Getting this right will be tricky - and we are going to need your help!



Initiative #2: Core Gameplay Patch #4


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



t1gge 2 days ago 65
Another day, another update! We didn't want to leave you guys without some really cool new stuff for the weekend to test - so we pushed through a build today!

PATCH CHANGES
There might not be many changes in this patch - but they are highly sought after ones:

EXPERIMENTAL: VISUAL RECOIL SOLUTION
We have a technical solution for visual recoil that basically makes the red dot stable with gun moving as it always has (We all have Talen_Prime to thank for this potential solution).
There are several known kinks and visual bugs with this however (scale of some guns's red dot being a big one) - but we thought: why not let the CTE players help us find these, instead of waiting?

So if you feel inclined - we'd like to know what sights work well, which don't and why. It should be pretty simple fixes all in all - and gameplay wise it should work well on most guns already.

Things to look for: off-center sights, parts of sights not moving as expected, clipping of the "red dot" it self, scale of the centerpiece, etc. Try different video settings (low, med, high, ultra) to cover all bases.

SUPRESSION RECOIL MODIFIED WHEN ZOOMED
I've now made the first of many changes coming to suppression. (See suppression post here).
I've removed all recoil penalties from suppression for aiming down sights, and reduced hip fire penalties by 75%.These changes will be an iterative process so it would be great to get everyone's feedback.
Why this first? Aside from being the quickest thing to changeI feel that recoil modifiers are too dependent on a weapon's base stats and that the suppression you feel should be the same regardless of your loadout.
My intention with this change is to get suppression feeling more even across the game.I understand that flinching is the biggest problem here and adds a lot of imbalance to scoped weapons, so hopefully we can address that soon.

Please continue to post feedback and suggestions. I will be making more posts to the suppression thread soon.Keep being wonderful.



*Suppression explained:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Hello soldiers, Undeadpixels here. I'm a designer at DICE LA primarily responsible for weapons, gadgets, and vehicles. You'll be seeing a lot more of me soon, but today I wanted to pull back the curtain on suppression. As I go through and begin changing it, I want to make sure everyone full understands how it works. (All values referred to below are current live values.)

How does a player become suppressed:
There is a 1.5 meter sphere around the soldier's head. As a projectile passes through this sphere, it applies its suppression value to the soldier. This is scaled from 100% at the center (headshot) all the way down to 0% at the very edge. Suppression counts up from 0.00 to 1.00 and does not have any effect on the soldier until it reaches 0.2. A headshot (or near it) within 12 meters with the AK12 would cause 0.03 suppression per round. This means at close range, it would take 7 shots at the head to begin feeling even a small percentage of suppression. Because this scales off to the edge, if you are missing by a meter it would take almost the entire magazine to begin suppression and if you aren't, the target is likely dead before being suppressed.

An example of the debug I use to look at suppression values:
http://oi60.tinypic.com/2gufc4k.jpg [oi60.tinypic.com]

Examples of a single shot fired into the sphere at close range using an AK12:
http://oi58.tinypic.com/2dso2g1.jpg [oi58.tinypic.com]
http://oi61.tinypic.com/10fvpl1.jpg [oi61.tinypic.com]

A projectile's suppression value also increases over range. This reduces the amount of felt suppression in close range encounters, and enhances your ability to keep a sniper's head down if he is out of your effective range.

An example of a single shot fired into the sphere at long range using an AK12:
http://oi57.tinypic.com/2uo2nmr.jpg [oi57.tinypic.com]

What happens once you are suppressed:
(Values activate at 0.2 suppression and scale linearly up to 1.00)

-Vignette
This is the darkness around the edge of the screen that was missing from low PC settings and previous gen consoles.
The screen effect maxes out at 0.67 suppression and no visible change is seen between 0.68 and 1.00 suppression.

-Motion Blur
This effect is combined with the vignette and follows the same rules. It can not be seen on low PC settings or previous gen consoles.

-Increased Recoil
Up to a maximum of 50% vertical and 100% horizontal at 1.00 suppression.
Attachment modifiers have no effect on this.

-Sway
Similar to what is seen on sniper rifles. You can not hold breath to counteract this but you can fight it by adjusting your aim.

-Flinch
When your crosshair jumps to the side suddenly. This happens as your suppression level changes suddenly.

-Prevents Health Regen
When you have any suppression value other than zero, you are considered in combat and will not begin to regen health until your suppression level depletes.

What I would like to try first:
-Remove recoil modifier from zoom
-Reduce recoil modifier when not zoomed
-Reduce sway when using a bipod
-Remove flinching
-Change sphere to a cylinder

I hope this sheds some light on suppression for anyone that found it unclear and I look forward to all the wonderful feedback and questions you have for me.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Eeeeh, I don't know... I feel like that should be more than plenty to handle it. The GPU used is in your sig? The tri - 7970's?
> 
> I'll pay attention next time but I don't have issues with 8GB of RAM.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> No issues with 8gb here... running anti virus, Firefox, teamspeak etc...


Yeah I always check during game, but have never seen ram usage this high - maybe its just the map -or the server, although I didn't think the server would have a bearing on ram usage..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Had nothing but issues with BF4 with no page file on my SSD....def not a bad piece of advice at all.


Indeed, shame I can't give out some +rep, thanks again @anubis1127

Edit; Tried same map same server with 12 Gb pagefile, ram at 89% cpu about the same , gpu usage at 20-40% on each card


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Eeeeh, I don't know... I feel like that should be more than plenty to handle it. The GPU used is in your sig? The tri - 7970's?
> 
> I'll pay attention next time but I don't have issues with 8GB of RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> No issues with 8gb here... running anti virus, Firefox, teamspeak etc...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I always check during game, but have never seen ram usage this high - maybe its just the map -or the server, although I didn't think the server would have a bearing on ram usage..
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Had nothing but issues with BF4 with no page file on my SSD....def not a bad piece of advice at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, shame I can't give out some +rep, thanks again @anubis1127
> 
> Edit; Tried same map same server with 12 Gb pagefile, ram at 89% cpu about the same , gpu usage at 20-40% on each card
Click to expand...

Single monitor?

I may play some tonight and see what my RAM usage is. Very curious.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Yeah I always check during game, but have never seen ram usage this high - maybe its just the map -or the server, although I didn't think the server would have a bearing on ram usage..
> Indeed, shame I can't give out some +rep, thanks again @anubis1127
> 
> Edit; Tried same map same server with 12 Gb pagefile, ram at 89% cpu about the same , gpu usage at 20-40% on each card


Hrmm, GPU usage seems low. Is that with DX11, or Mantle?


----------



## daguardian

That is with DX11, with Mantle and 7970 I crash at start of game or if I get in after a few minutes VRAM maxes out and the game gets sluggish then the crashes.

On other maps my GPU usage is alot better, but never more than 65%.

EDIT: joined a 64 player Silk Road server, and messed about with resolution scale. At 100% GPU usgae is about 50% but when I bump it up to 150% GPU usage is at 80-90%. Maybe because I am at 1080p and not stressing the cards enough?


----------



## jdstock76

Anyone ever spend an entire round raging cause you kept getting owned by one guy but you end up finishing 1st overall with a 3-1 kdr? Ya. It happened.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Anyone ever spend an entire round raging cause you kept getting owned by one guy but you end up finishing 1st overall with a 3-1 kdr? Ya. It happened.


Yeah, it's funny how sometimes someone will just seem to have your number (or you someone else's). Of course I usually play into that by trying to seek out the guy who has the killstreak against me, which often leads to even more deaths at his hands.


----------



## nasmith2000

The thing that gets me peev'ed the most is getting sniped a second after spawning. a few consecutive spawn snipes will have me switching to my rage loadout (m249, rpgs, c4..)


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> That is with DX11, with Mantle and 7970 I crash at start of game or if I get in after a few minutes VRAM maxes out and the game gets sluggish then the crashes.
> 
> On other maps my GPU usage is alot better, but never more than 65%.
> 
> EDIT: joined a 64 player Silk Road server, and messed about with resolution scale. At 100% GPU usgae is about 50% but when I bump it up to 150% GPU usage is at 80-90%. Maybe because I am at 1080p and not stressing the cards enough?


Well you do have a bunch of GPUs, at only 1080p without a bunch of AA / downsampling, you probably won't see full usage on them bad boys.

I saw this post in the mantle thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1429303/amd-mantle-discussion-thread/2320_40#post_22459348

He's got only 1 7970 and says it runs really smooth for what that is worth?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> The thing that gets me peev'ed the most is getting sniped a second after spawning. a few consecutive spawn snipes will have me switching to my rage loadout (m249, rpgs, c4..)


Haha. Same here. Only MG4/Claymores.


----------



## the9quad

Anytime I die by a sniper, it is my sole mission in life to kill that sniper next and crouch and stand up over his corpse multiple times. I will then wait for a tank to spawn, load canister shells and make every sniper wish they were never born.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Anytime I die by a sniper, it is my sole mission in life to kill that sniper next and crouch and stand up over his corpse multiple times. I will then wait for a tank to spawn, load canister shells and make every sniper wish they were never born.


DAH! yeah dying by sniper is super annoying anytime, but boils my blood when i get spawned sniped. also lately been getting into a great gun battle with some other dude... i mean running behind cover, throwing grenades, diving in prone...straight up rambo style... only to have some one cap me short range from another direction. so dissatisfying, although my bad for forgetting there are other players out there.


----------



## Krusher33

It's one thing to be sniped by a camper. But it's another thing entirely when they snipe you at a common spawn point for easy kills.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Well you do have a bunch of GPUs, at only 1080p without a bunch of AA / downsampling, you probably won't see full usage on them bad boys.
> 
> I saw this post in the mantle thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1429303/amd-mantle-discussion-thread/2320_40#post_22459348
> 
> He's got only 1 7970 and says it runs really smooth for what that is worth?


Now thats very interesting.

I am going to try MAntle again now that I have adjusted the pagefile - it played well last night after the intial change.

I noticed he was on 14.4, I am on 14.6, I might revert and see what happens,

Thanks again


----------



## anubis1127

No problem, just sharing what I've read.

Keep in mind sometimes stuttering/poor performance is server related as well. No matter how optimally you have your system running if the server is garbage, your performance will be garbage.


----------



## Krusher33

I did notice last night that my ram usage was about 5.6GB (out of 8) and the pagefile was 9GB. smh


----------



## 98uk

A big game changer in smoothness for me was going from 1600mhz RAM to 2400mhz. The difference was night and day... I couldn't believe how much more fluid everything was.

I sometimes remember back to 10 minute map loading times on BF1942 and play BF2 online with a Radeon X300 at something like 24fps... makes me realise how spoilt i am to play on ultra.

Used to be that i'd only have enough money to afford ultra level hardware right at the end of the game's life.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I did notice last night that my ram usage was about 5.6GB (out of 8) and the pagefile was 9GB. smh


Sounds about right.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yeah my cousin is having make mem leak problems right now...I'm trying to sort it out with him, but it's hard to do.


----------



## Cybertox

Most of the posts in this thread are about issues, I have absolutely no interest in discussing the issues and hardware limitations of the game, I dont care about hardware usage as long as the game runs well and accordingly to how it should run at a given machine. I want to discuss the game itself where as most people in this thread keep discussing the overly saturated software and hardware issues the game has.


----------



## Krusher33

I restarted my pc to see if it was my folding still being open. I went to bed before trying again. I'll try again tonight with a fresh started pc.

Otherwise I'm shutting down my folding rig and adding another 8 gb RAM to my pc.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I restarted my pc to see if it was my folding still being open. I went to bed before trying again. I'll try again tonight with a fresh started pc.
> 
> *Otherwise I'm shutting down my folding rig* and adding another 8 gb RAM to my pc.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Most of the posts in this thread are about issues, I have absolutely no interest in discussing the issues and hardware limitations of the game, I dont care about hardware usage as long as the game runs well and accordingly to how it should run at a given machine. I want to discuss the game itself where as most people in this thread keep discussing the overly saturated software and hardware issues the game has.


sometimes and quite often in fact there's a fix for most problems that this game has. Ie. Mem leak I was looking up yesterday and there seems to be fixes.
I'm getting my cousin to properly log it down, so that I can post it here, and hopefully someone will give me some insight.
As for discussing the game, what's there to discuss really? New dlc maybe?
I posted things about cte, and no one picked up on it. Yet they're extremely important and interesting patches.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yes I hate being sniped too…but not as much as I hate being knifed. Fortunately, neither are very common.


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yeah my cousin is having make mem leak problems right now...I'm trying to sort it out with him, but it's hard to do.


I just started having the mem leak problems too since I went crossfire. The only thing that has helped is adding pagefile back to the ssd that the game is installed on. I had no pagefile when i only had one card. This is my first time going cf so not sure if pagefile is a requirement for it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yes I hate being sniped too&#8230;but not as much as I hate being knifed. Fortunately, neither are very common.


you would hate playing against me then








Those are my two favourite things to do, along with c4ing









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BusterOddo*
> 
> I just started having the mem leak problems too since I went crossfire. The only thing that has helped is adding pagefile back to the ssd that the game is installed on. I had no pagefile when i only had one card. This is my first time going cf so not sure if pagefile is a requirement for it.


yeah that's the problem, I think it is relating to how the OS is handling it.
I checked the page file with my cousin and he was at 4gb, despite having 8gb on his system. Bit confused as to what to do as it is set on auto :/
+rep for replying though.
He is on a laptop, using sli 750m


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> you would hate playing against me then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are my two favourite things to do, along with c4ing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah that's the problem, I think it is relating to how the OS is handling it.
> I checked the page file with my cousin and he was at 4gb, despite having 8gb on his system. Bit confused as to what to do as it is set on auto :/
> +rep for replying though.
> He is on a laptop, using sli 750m


You're welcome. Have him try setting it to system managed instead of 4 gb. Unless "auto" is the same as "system managed" if that is the case i would raise it higher than 4gb. I also have 8 gb in my system so I'm not even sure why I need it at all, or why/how cf/sli affects it...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BusterOddo*
> 
> You're welcome. Have him try setting it to system managed instead of 4 gb. Unless "auto" is the same as "system managed" if that is the case i would raise it higher than 4gb. I also have 8 gb in my system so I'm not even sure why I need it at all, or why/how cf/sli affects it...


yeah he has it on system managed and that's what the system allocates. Any chance of you taking a print screen for me of that page, so that I can see what yours says?


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> yeah he has it on system managed and that's what the system allocates. Any chance of you taking a print screen for me of that page, so that I can see what yours says?


Yeah I will take a print screen when I get home from work, but sorry for the delay cause I won't be home for about 6 hours. Off the top of my head, my system managed is set to 8gb on a 120gb ssd.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BusterOddo*
> 
> Yeah I will take a print screen when I get home from work, but sorry for the delay cause I won't be home for about 6 hours. Off the top of my head, my system managed is set to 8gb on a 120gb ssd.


thanks bud!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I restarted my pc to see if it was my folding still being open. I went to bed before trying again. I'll try again tonight with a fresh started pc.
> 
> *Otherwise I'm shutting down my folding rig* and adding another 8 gb RAM to my pc.
Click to expand...

I'll fold on my 290X but the 2 280X's are producing too much heat in my room.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'll fold on my 290X but the 2 280X's are producing too much heat in my room.


Thats understandable, running space heaters in the summer probably isn't ideal. 

I was going to say if you need a stick of RAM for a GPU folding rig, I'd be happy to send you one. I have some spare 2gb/4gb sticks around here..Not a ton, like some of the benching guys, but enough I could give one to a folder to complete a folding rig.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Anytime I die by a sniper, it is my sole mission in life to kill that sniper next and crouch and stand up over his corpse multiple times. I will then wait for a tank to spawn, load canister shells and make every sniper wish they were never born.


Sometimes I'll do that, especially if they kill me twice but usually after the first death or even just getting shot at by one of those crane/tower/roof campers I'll post in the chat box at least. If I die to them and they are in a good spot then I'll get out the counter sniping equipment if nobody else is going to deal with them.

On a similar note, if there is a tanking duo that is absolutely destroying my team I'll make it a mission to get out the c4 quad or jeep and at least give them a few deaths... Can't be having them be Unstoppable.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> you would hate playing against me then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are my two favourite things to do, along with c4ing


You're not alone; there are plenty of snipers as usual. You seem to be a more mobile one anyway; I really only rage when it's a sniper camping somewhere I can't easily reach. Probably not sniped and knifed very much because I am always moving&#8230;but sometimes too much and it gets me killed a lot. Or am in a vehicle. I do get C4'd a fair amount compared to the other two I guess but only jihading kind of rubs me wrong cuz it really takes no skill or work at all including that required to sneak up on a vehicle sans shell-in-face. And I don't hate knifing just when it happens to me! lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> You're not alone; there are plenty of snipers as usual. You seem to be a more mobile one anyway; I really only rage when it's a sniper camping somewhere I can't easily reach. Probably not sniped and knifed very much because I am always moving&#8230;sometimes too much and it gets me killed a lot. Or am in a vehicle. I do get C4'd a fair amount compared to the other two I guess but only Jihading kind of pisses me off cuz it really takes no skill or work at all including that required to sneak up on a vehicle. And I don't hate knifing just when it happens to me! lol


I hate both knifing and getting knifed.
Bring back 2142 knifing.


----------



## Ghost12

Knifing is juvenile, shoot to kill and move along lol 13 in 468 hrs and I bet all were counters.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Knifing is juvenile, shoot to kill and move along lol 13 in 468 hrs and I bet all were counters.


haha!
Bro read the CTE notes - I think you'll be happy about the suppression fixes


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> haha!
> Bro read the CTE notes - I think you'll be happy about the suppression fixes


I have already, read it word for word when you posted it up the other day, is good news to me and long overdue.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Knifing is juvenile, shoot to kill and move along lol 13 in 468 hrs and I bet all were counters.


Well there is also the stealth factor to a knife kill; no noise and I am pretty sure it does not put you on the mini-map (though I have never looked&#8230;if a suppressor does not then the knife shouldn't either).


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I hate both knifing and getting knifed.
> Bring back 2142 knifing.


Bring back BFV knifing... and flying!!

BFV knife fights were the best of the series, you could actually spend a minute or more on a good dual.

@Ghost12 Ha good to know I am a juvenile....still


----------



## wrigleyvillain

It was just like a manual slashing motion right? I never really bothered with the knife before BC2.


----------



## daguardian

Yeah it was manual - no animation - and you could slash and only do a small amount of damage if you weren't within a certain range, which is what made "knife fights" soooo good in BFV.

Found this on YT for those that didn't play


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Just got back to playing again and noticed that there was a mass banning on some servers lol.. Looks like it was a false ban since EA did post a notice on the main page.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Sorry but I'mma let you finish, but 2142 had the best knifing of all time. OF ALL TIME!


----------



## Unknownm

when I enable 80%+ GPU Fan


----------



## daguardian

Same as BFV then, but with silly dog tags









The video I found did not do it any justice - wish I was able to record gameplay when I played BFV









Same engine I believe too?

Also to update, I have changed resolution scale to 200%, running 16Gb pagefile, DX11, all Ultra, no MSAA or deferred, fps sitting at 120 (locked- it does drop at some moments but for the most part its over 100) ,

and now the gpus are _finally_ breaking a sweat, 99% on each, happy dayzz





























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> when I enable 80%+ GPU Fan
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


LoL ... well you know what you have to do now, get that bad boy underwater


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> when I enable 80%+ GPU Fan


I know what you mean.

You could probably trick some people into thinking you are cleaning your room with a vacuum cleaner if you were benching/gaming


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> when I enable 80%+ GPU Fan


hahahahahhahahahahah


----------



## Unknownm

I don't even dare enabling 100%, 80% is max or else its too loud

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nasmith2000

getting killed by knife sucks but there is nothing better than countering. right when they think they got ya, BOOM, a 180 and AHHHHHHHHH right in their heart. I am usually yell some string of victorious obscenities and laugh at their embarrassment and horror.


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> yeah he has it on system managed and that's what the system allocates. Any chance of you taking a print screen for me of that page, so that I can see what yours says?


Hey here's that SS you asked for earlier. Yeah my system managed sets it to 8 gb per drive, or as you see in the picture its set to 16 gb cause I have it set to two drives.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BusterOddo*
> 
> Hey here's that SS you asked for earlier. Yeah my system managed sets it to 8 gb per drive, or as you see in the picture its set to 16 gb cause I have it set to two drives.


sweet thanks!
+rep again.

Here's mine btw - go home win7 you're drunk - recommending 24GB? lol

I'll see what my cousin has.


----------



## the9quad

Sorry bf1942 had the best knifing in the series, and nothing else since has been an improvement. Also had the best air battles and best maps.

But then again that's off topic and apparently is only ok for certain people to do, weird can't talk about hard line but sure can talk about 2142 all you want huh. I guess it's ok when it is what you want to talk about.... Not trying to be a jerk, but I hope you see the hypocrisy of the situation.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> Go to origins
> Application settings
> Notifications
> Uncheck all Options in there.
> 
> Should be able to now run Afterburner and BF4 no problem. It is a issue with Origins ingame overlay and Afterburner.


This doesn't work for me. I unchecked everything and it still won't load the game with Afterburner running. Turn it off and it's fine.


----------



## mr1hm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> This doesn't work for me. I unchecked everything and it still won't load the game with Afterburner running. Turn it off and it's fine.


have you tried uninstalling RTSS (rivatuner)?


----------



## Unknownm

glitches!


----------



## 98uk

Is there any advantage of locking FPS? My with current setup I get close to 200fps when flying, but 80fps on the ground.

My monitor only runs at 60hz... but is there any point to lock framerate? Does it achieve anything?


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Sorry bf1942 had the best knifing in the series, and nothing else since has been an improvement. Also had the best air battles and best maps.
> 
> But then again that's off topic and apparently is only ok for certain people to do, weird can't talk about hard line but sure can talk about 2142 all you want huh. I guess it's ok when it is what you want to talk about.... Not trying to be a jerk, but I hope you see the hypocrisy of the situation.


And BFV was essentially a mod for '42 so we can say they were both the best









sorry if I'm going








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> the difference is, if it wasn't for me creating a thread, then we would have over 10 pages worth of posts on hardline in this thread. Mentioning the old bf line in ONE post isn't going to change the direction of this thread. *Stop trying to be clever and actually think about the situation.*
> 
> ALSO, it all came from talking and commenting about the bf4 knife system, in order to properly show which one each of us preferred, we used previous bf titles. Some people....


You asked me to tell you, I have highlighted the part you didn't need to say, its a personal attack imo and shows a lack of respect, yet the9quad has always shown respect to you


----------



## 98uk

But really, can someone help me with my post above about locking frame rates. Want to learn more about the effects it can have


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> But really, can someone help me with my post above about locking frame rates. Want to learn more about the effects it can have


I find it plays smoother with frames locked - I play on 120Hz so lock it at 120.

Try it, lock your frames at 60-80-100 and see how it plays, you will still notice a difference, even on a 60Hz monitor.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> I find it plays smoother with frames locked - I play on 120Hz so lock it at 120.
> 
> Try it, lock your frames at 60-80-100 and see how it plays, you will still notice a difference, even on a 60Hz monitor.


Interesting, does it reduce screen tearing by matching the two?

I'll give it a bash tonight. I'm still unsure whether to try and force my monitor to run 75hz... it's default max is 60hz, but CCC offers the option to push to 75hz.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Interesting, does it reduce screen tearing by matching the two?
> 
> I'll give it a bash tonight. I'm still unsure whether to try and force my monitor to run 75hz... it's default max is 60hz, but CCC offers the option to push to 75hz.


It's pointless to lock it at 120hz as your monitor won't attain that- unless you got an OC monitor like the QNIX.
As for OC'ing on AMD you should use a program called CRU - look it up.
CCC is known to not translate the OC of a monitor to programs like BF4.

And no - screen tearing won't go away - unless your refresh rate matches the output of your GPU - something that depends on the FPS you're getting at certain settings.

PS. is the above considered off-topic too? lol.


----------



## daguardian

Its something only you can decide, there will be a sweet spot where will notice no tearing, every CPU & GPU configuration will have different results.

Some people also use values such as 61/81 etc or just under like 59.4 for example.

Others say its simply better to have no lock and run as many frames as possible to get an advantage over players that are running with less frames.

@Totally Dubbed why do insist on poking away and lol'ing, sorry but it's totally un-necessary


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> It's pointless to lock it at 120hz as your monitor won't attain that- unless you got an OC monitor like the QNIX.
> As for OC'ing on AMD you should use a program called CRU - look it up.
> CCC is known to not translate the OC of a monitor to programs like BF4.
> 
> And no - screen tearing won't go away - unless your refresh rate matches the output of your GPU - something that depends on the FPS you're getting at certain settings.
> 
> PS. is the above considered off-topic too? lol.


I'm not sure it's overclocking per se... more it's possible to run 75hz "at your own risk" through it. It has a dead pixel right now... so maybe i'll try it at 75hz and if something goes bad, well I just return it.

For OC'ing i'm using Afterburner, seems to work perfect for me thus far... and I like having the monitoring app on my second screen whilst playing BF4. Currently up to 1050mhz on stock volts with my R9 290. Good enough to hold all ultra at 2560x1440 with 2x AA.

EDIT: Just realised CRU is for monitors.

The screen tearing is why I asked, my monitor is running at 60hz and i'm always over that, at least a minimum of around 70fps.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I'm not sure it's overclocking per se... more it's possible to run 75hz "at your own risk" through it. It has a dead pixel right now... so maybe i'll try it at 75hz and if something goes bad, well I just return it.
> 
> For OC'ing i'm using Afterburner, seems to work perfect for me thus far... and I like having the monitoring app on my second screen whilst playing BF4. Currently up to 1050mhz on stock volts with my R9 290. Good enough to hold all ultra at 2560x1440 with 2x AA.
> 
> EDIT: Just realized CRU is for monitors.
> The screen tearing is why I asked, my monitor is running at 60hz and i'm always over that, at least a minimum of around 70fps.


That is essentially Oc'ing it - running it higher than its "default clock".
Screen tearing will lower with you OCing your monitor as it is closer to the refresh rate you're receiving.

ie. If your average is 80hz - you got 20hz difference of tearing.
Reduce that gap to 5, by getting your monitor to 75hz and you'll see LESS tearing, but there will still be tearing present - hope that makes sense.


----------



## daguardian

Locking your frames via the .cfg should eliminate the tearing - as opposed to using V-Sync which will introduce "mouselag".


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Locking your frames via the .cfg should eliminate the tearing - as opposed to using V-Sync which will introduce "mouselag".


but you';ll have to dot hat each time the game updates - which is tedious to me.

And yeah don't use Vsync


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> but you';ll have to dot hat each time the game updates - which is tedious to me.
> 
> And yeah don't use Vsync


Pretty sure you can edit the .cfg and then make it "read only" to ensure it doesn't revert.

Don't know if this has other repercussions though.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Locking your frames via the .cfg should eliminate the tearing - as opposed to using V-Sync which will introduce "mouselag".


Locking the frame rate won't necessarily eliminate tearing. Vsync eliminates it because it syncs the GPU and monitor, locking the frame rate doesn't do any synchronization so it doesn't eliminate tearing.

The biggest advantage of locking frame rates is to keep your GPU from running flat out all the time for no purpose, generating frames that aren't fully displayed. It can also provide a feeling of smoothness since it helps keep the frame rate constant, instead of jumping around as the scene complexity changes.


----------



## daguardian

My BF4 folder looks like this..



I don't have any problems with it reverting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Locking the frame rate won't necessarily eliminate tearing. Vsync eliminates it because it syncs the GPU and monitor, locking the frame rate doesn't do any synchronization so it doesn't eliminate tearing.
> 
> The biggest advantage of locking frame rates is to keep your GPU from running flat out all the time for no purpose, generating frames that aren't fully displayed. It can also provide a feeling of smoothness since it helps keep the frame rate constant, instead of jumping around as the scene complexity changes.


That is why I said should, I realise it may not.

Also as he is getting over 60 constantly, he should be able to find a sweet spot for his rig, using framelock in .cfg, that will eliminate the tearing.

I can't see any set-up wasting GPU on this game, if you think you are, then up up the res scale


----------



## daguardian

delete pls


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> My BF4 folder looks like this..
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any problems with it reverting.
> That is why I said should, I realise it may not.
> 
> Also as he is getting over 60 constantly, he should be able to find a sweet spot for his rig, using framelock in .cfg, that will eliminate the tearing.
> 
> I can't see any set-up wasting GPU on this game, if you think you are, then up up the res scale


What runs this game on ultra and 200% res scale, whilst being at 120FPS?
I mean quad SLI Titans?


----------



## daguardian

You don't read my posts do you









http://www.overclock.net/t/1375478/official-battlefield-4-information-discussion-thread/24120_40#post_22468390

And you don't have to double the default res scale setting, but just up it a bit.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> You don't read my posts do you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1375478/official-battlefield-4-information-discussion-thread/24120_40#post_22468390
> 
> And you don't have to double the default res scale setting, but just up it a bit.


I see - so 3x 7970s does the job
That's at 1080p right?


----------



## daguardian

Yes its at 1080 - I know what you're going to say - its a total waste for that res - but I am happy. I mine cool and quiet in a hot climate, and gaming is nice too









I plan to upgrade my monitor soon.

In fact, up until yesterday I was still thinking I would have to upgrade CPU/mobo/RAM to get the full benefit of these GPU's, but I dont, w00T!


----------



## Ghost12

Have my frames limited in the cfg to 95.94 and always have, it never reverts after an update and have never suffered with the issues that many have regarding frame drops, stutter or any other such problems.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Yes its at 1080 - I know what you're going to say - its a total waste for that res - but I am happy. I mine cool and quiet in a hot climate, and gaming is nice too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to upgrade my monitor soon.
> 
> In fact, up until yesterday I was still thinking I would have to upgrade CPU/mobo/RAM to get the full benefit of these GPU's, but I dont, w00T!


upgrade to 1440p first







!
In other news, anyone know how bf4 plays in 3d? I got a monitor for review and it's an AOC IPS 1080p 3d monitor!
I also might have a gsync monitor coming in soon, now that's exciting


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> upgrade to 1440p first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> In other news, anyone know how bf4 plays in 3d? I got a monitor for review and it's an AOC IPS 1080p 3d monitor!
> I also might have a gsync monitor coming in soon, now that's exciting


let us know how 3d works, don't puke!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> let us know how 3d works, don't puke!


haha will do dude!
I'm interested to see how it works - as I don't THINK it is natively supported.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> let us know how 3d works, don't puke!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> haha will do dude!
> I'm interested to see how it works - as I don't THINK it is natively supported.


Yeah I was going to get the 3D kit, then I saw people had issues with motion sickness - no thanks.

Interested to see what you find with BF4


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Yeah I was going to get the 3D kit, then I saw people had issues with motion sickness - no thanks.
> 
> Interested to see what you find with BF4


I shall report back tonight boys!


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Anytime I die by a sniper, it is my sole mission in life to kill that sniper next and crouch and stand up over his corpse multiple times. I will then wait for a tank to spawn, load canister shells and make every sniper wish they were never born.


LoL ya. Hate that.

What got my blood searing hot the other day, I was having a pretty decent round just hoping from one kill to the next trying to take objectives. I accidentally walked up on an opponent. We both kinda stared for a moment then we pulled out our pistols in classic BF42 style. Then ..... you guessed it .... sniped from some far corner of the map. I mean come on. Show some respect for the duel. Lmao!


----------



## Krusher33

That happened to me a gazillion times last night on the gulf of oman map. There'd be fun fire fight going on between a couple of points on the beach and then boom, dead from a sniper somewhere else on the map.

The last one I went and killed off the top of the building.

Did I knife him? No.

Did I c4 him? No.

I shot him in the head practically point blank range with a sniper rifle.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Well there is also the stealth factor to a knife kill; no noise and I am pretty sure it does not put you on the mini-map (though I have never looked&#8230;if a suppressor does not then the knife shouldn't either).


I'm pretty sure the little skull and crossbones will still alert someone that someone died near them IF they're paying attention to the mini.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Bring back BFV knifing... and flying!!
> 
> BFV knife fights were the best of the series, you could actually spend a minute or more on a good dual.
> 
> @Ghost12 Ha good to know I am a juvenile....still


^this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Sorry bf1942 had the best knifing in the series, and nothing else since has been an improvement. Also had the best air battles and best maps.


Agreed. I REALLY wish EA would allow modding or bring back a DLC that had Retro releases of past maps. Would be EPIC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> That happened to me a gazillion times last night on the gulf of oman map. There'd be fun fire fight going on between a couple of points on the beach and then boom, dead from a sniper somewhere else on the map.
> 
> The last one I went and killed off the top of the building.
> 
> Did I knife him? No.
> 
> Did I c4 him? No.
> 
> I shot him in the head practically point blank range with a sniper rifle.


LMAO!!! Nothing gives me greater pleasure than to out smart the sniper that keeps owning people.


----------



## Krusher33

Meh, I don't think he was owning people. He was just laying up there out of harm's way in a nice and cozy spot and not having to run around getting the objectives.

If he had been smart, he should've put down one of them radar thingy. (forget what they're called)


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Meh, I don't think he was owning people. He was just laying up there out of harm's way in a nice and cozy spot and not having to run around getting the objectives.
> 
> If he had been smart, he should've put down one of them radar thingy. (forget what they're called)


Those are the ones that are satisfying to take down, they think they are safe up there in their own little world. Pew Pewing at a few people from so far away that nobody will bother them, until someone does...










(TUGS)


----------



## Krusher33

Especially on Normal modes.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> What got my blood searing hot the other day, I was having a pretty decent round just hoping from one kill to the next trying to take objectives. I accidentally walked up on an opponent. We both kinda stared for a moment then we pulled out our pistols in classic BF42 style. Then ..... you guessed it .... sniped from some far corner of the map. I mean come on. Show some respect for the duel. Lmao!


Ugh. Though I am sure it was hard for him to tell you had both pulled pistols but still&#8230;and it probably would not have mattered anyway especially if he had been waiting awhile for a good shot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I shot him in the head practically point blank range with a sniper rifle.


I like your style.

And yeah good point about the skull and bones on the map&#8230;but they still won't know where _you_ are exactly.


----------



## daguardian

Been monitoring Pagefile in-game, with a browser open it was using 14Gb , surprised to see that, may explain a few issues...


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> That happened to me a gazillion times last night on the gulf of oman map. There'd be fun fire fight going on between a couple of points on the beach and then boom, dead from a sniper somewhere else on the map.
> 
> The last one I went and killed off the top of the building.
> 
> Did I knife him? No.
> 
> Did I c4 him? No.
> 
> I shot him in the head practically point blank range with a sniper rifle.


What i like to do is respawn as engineer,get in close,and hit em with a rocket. They see it coming but the animation for leaving prone isn't fast enough for them to get up and run. Another way to do it is to come back as support,with a scoped machine gun and bipod,get within range and rain hell on them. Suppressed they can't aim at you properly and they usually die before they get their shot out anyway. Last but not least,is to return as recon with C4,spawn beacon,and parachute over that guy and drop a present.


----------



## jayfkay

guys sorry to break in, did the 30hz update go live from the PBE to vanilla now?


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> guys sorry to break in, did the 30hz update go live from the PBE to vanilla now?


Yes, it did come in the last patch.

You have to go in your game options and enable it now.


----------



## daguardian

Yeah the last update took the first lot of changes from the CTE to BF4, there is now another network option, high frequency, that can be set to high if you have a good connection, or med or low if not so good.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hey boys,

So...I tried 3D last night...it was horrid.
I'm wondering if I'm missing anything obvious, apart from hitting the monitor from 2D to 3D conversion?
I'm wondering if there's any setting I have to enable?

I watched a YouTube video in 3D (It was a 3D video by default) - and that was good to watch.

But reading the forums, playing - looks so very odd, no matter the angle and/or distance.
Thought and inputs appreciated!


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> That happened to me a gazillion times last night on the gulf of oman map. There'd be fun fire fight going on between a couple of points on the beach and then boom, dead from a sniper somewhere else on the map.
> 
> The last one I went and killed off the top of the building.
> 
> Did I knife him? No.
> 
> Did I c4 him? No.
> 
> I shot him in the head practically point blank range with a sniper rifle.


That map is horrendous for that!

I play aggressive sniper, silence carbine, spawn b, c4, spec ops. On fire storm tanks and AA were camping behind their back back line. I waited in prone and c4'd 2 tanks that rolled by. Hilarious.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah that map is a blow out by RUS like 95% of the time now it seems. Was a problem in BF3 too but seems worse in BF4 for some reason. I am not sure if was originally like that in BF2…


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

What BF4 expansions are there ? Whats ones are the best for me ? I like vehicles and big maps best, not spamfest meat grinders through hallways


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> What BF4 expansions are there ? Whats ones are the best for me ? I like vehicles and big maps best, not spamfest meat grinders through hallways


second assault is a waste of time. China rising is nice, but gets boring pretty fast. Naval strike is excellent, but is sea based only.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Yeah I forget CR is an exp., I have it.

I should get NS then. Whats SA about ? What kind of maps ? I'll get all of them some day anyways.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr1hm*
> 
> have you tried uninstalling RTSS (rivatuner)?


Or just not installing it at all.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> What BF4 expansions are there ? Whats ones are the best for me ? I like vehicles and big maps best, not spamfest meat grinders through hallways


China rising has Silk Road and a couple of mountain maps that are ridiculously huge with lots of vehicles.


----------



## 98uk

Naval strike is probably my least favourite... It just seems hugely unbalanced all the time and it can be incredibly frustrating when you're on an island without a vehicle.


----------



## connectwise

You mean lost islands? Other naval strike not so bad.


----------



## Ghost12

Naval strike is ok for jets/heli/boat, as for infantry play is terrible imo, the 360 degree angles to constantly cover is virtually impossible which turns the flags into chase the face or run and gun, then you are often cannon fodder for the vehicles, each to their own but I dont enjoy any of the maps from that dlc.

Silk road is ok from CR but the rest not very good.

Best for me were second assault, but maybe a case of better the devil you know.

Hoping to return and play some of the next dlc in conjunction with the changes from cte, the maps in this game became very old very quickly for me.


----------



## daguardian

@Totally Dubbed Have anymore progress with 3-D?

Also how did you go with your cousins memory leak?

I am still so surprised to see BF4 using so much pagefile, last night I increased it to 24Gb -it was using over 16.5Gb.

On systems that are using less, pagefile surely this is going to impact performance... what do you think?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Naval strike is ok for jets/heli/boat, as for infantry play is terrible imo, the 360 degree angles to constantly cover is virtually impossible which turns the flags into chase the face or run and gun, then you are often cannon fodder for the vehicles, each to their own but I dont enjoy any of the maps from that dlc.
> 
> Silk road is ok from CR but the rest not very good.
> 
> Best for me were second assault, but maybe a case of better the devil you know.
> 
> Hoping to return and play some of the next dlc in conjunction with the changes from cte, the maps in this game became very old very quickly for me.


Totally agree with all said, Silk Road is definitely my favourite map of BF4, shame the rest of CR is nowhere near it, otherwise it would be a solid DLC.

NS is only good for Carrier Assault, and SA gets boring after you have seen all the small changes - although i must say Caspian plays different with the 2 towers and the border wall, had some fun rounds there.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> @Totally Dubbed Have anymore progress with 3-D?
> 
> Also how did you go with your cousins memory leak?
> 
> I am still so surprised to see BF4 using so much pagefile, last night I increased it to 24Gb -it was using over 16.5Gb.
> 
> On systems that are using less, pagefile surely this is going to impact performance... what do you think?


See post a few back bro - I'm asking for help on 3D - not going far.
I've contact AOC's PR too.

Cousin's mem leak - haven't had the chance to gone on skype with him since.

and god damnnn! Yeah that would be a cause....stupid mem leak. Just another DICE feature


----------



## Ghost12

Hundreds of hours in bf4 - zero page file on any disc, 8gb ram and no issues, started the cod ghosts campaign this week and had to put a small page file on the hdd to stop running my system out of memory, to date the only game that has ever required me to do this.

Wonder if there is a difference between windows 7/8 in this specific area, @ dubbed has that ever been looked at in the threads? just plucking possibilites.


----------



## 98uk

I don't even know how to set the pagefile... Or what mine is. I have no performance issues with 8gb ram.


----------



## Unknownm

Noticing frame rate dropping again. The only thing that could cause this is enabling more than 60fps which takes more CPU (gametime.maxvariablefps 60 to gametime.maxvariablefps 120).

After a point the cpu will 100% load causing BF4 to drop massive frame rate (80-100 to 50-30), origin.exe takes about 5%, dwm around 8-10%. However with just 60fps enabled origin, dwm pretty much idle.

Lesson here? just keep it at 60fps all problems solved.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I don't even know how to set the pagefile... Or what mine is. I have no performance issues with 8gb ram.


Control panel, system, advanced system settings, advanced tab, performance, advanced tab - virtual memory, change or look at it within that


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Control panel, system, advanced system settings, advanced tab, performance, advanced tab - virtual memory, change or look at it within that


Mine is 1280mb.

Have no idea what that means for me


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Mine is 1280mb.
> 
> Have no idea what that means for me


If you have no issues I would not bother about it tbh, I have had zero issues in bf4 with memory, stutter or anything at all outside of the game mechanics since way back and the initial patches. I only have 8gb and removed page file in line with the ssd tweak guide, like I said I am having to use a small hdd orientated one for the cod ghosts campaign.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Mine is 1280mb.
> 
> Have no idea what that means for me


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> If you have no issues I would not bother about it tbh, I have had zero issues in bf4 with memory, stutter or anything at all outside of the game mechanics since way back and the initial patches. I only have 8gb and removed page file in line with the ssd tweak guide, like I said I am having to use a small hdd orientated one for the cod ghosts campaign.


^This.

But 1280mb is extremely tiny for a page file! "The default paging file size is equal to 1.5 times the total RAM" - but as ghost said, if you have no problems, don't touch it as: "However, this default configuration may not be optimal in all cases."
Essentially a pagefile is the way RAM is accessed by Windows, see here for a full explanation:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314482

PS. I know that's a winXP link, but the explanation still applies

And even more info here:
http://lifehacker.com/5426041/understanding-the-windows-pagefile-and-why-you-shouldnt-disable-it


----------



## Krusher33

I like that they're considering removing commander from Rush maps. From commander's standpoint, I never scored as many points as I did in conquest maps and as a rusher, I could never flank.

Defensively, usually if there's 1, there's 2 commanders and all the other commander has to do is emp scan to counter the opponent's scan.

So commander mode in rush maps have been useless in my opinion.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ^This.
> 
> But 1280mb is extremely tiny for a page file! "The default paging file size is equal to 1.5 times the total RAM" - but as ghost said, if you have no problems, don't touch it as: "However, this default configuration may not be optimal in all cases."
> Essentially a pagefile is the way RAM is accessed by Windows, see here for a full explanation:
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314482
> 
> PS. I know that's a winXP link, but the explanation still applies
> 
> And even more info here:
> http://lifehacker.com/5426041/understanding-the-windows-pagefile-and-why-you-shouldnt-disable-it


I believe the pagefile was set by the "Samsung Magician Software" when it did the whole optimising OS for SSD thing.

I won't touch it, i've learnt over the years not to touch things that aren't broken


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I believe the pagefile was set by the "Samsung Magician Software" when it did the whole optimising OS for SSD thing.
> 
> I won't touch it, i've learnt over the years not to touch things that aren't broken


yup agreed. But that Samsung and even Intel crap can screw around with things, that it shouldn't.
Why is it touching the page file is beyond me.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I like that they're considering removing commander from Rush maps. From commander's standpoint, I never scored as many points as I did in conquest maps and as a rusher, I could never flank.
> 
> Defensively, usually if there's 1, there's 2 commanders and all the other commander has to do is emp scan to counter the opponent's scan.
> 
> So commander mode in rush maps have been useless in my opinion.


People still play Rush?! LoL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> What BF4 expansions are there ? Whats ones are the best for me ? I like vehicles and big maps best, not spamfest meat grinders through hallways


CR is good. Peaks is an awesome map, thou the flag chase can be annoying at times because pubbies cant sit and defend.

SA is basically just reman'd BF3 maps, so meh.

NS is by FAR the best expansion so far. Great map design and there's something for everyone, whether you like air, land, sea, or infy fighting.

Not digging on the last two expansions even thou they aren't out yet. The new weapons and gadgets seem ridiculously hokey at best and with the Beta of Hardlines out I think EA pretty much doesn't care about BF4 anymore so I think map design will be crap as well. At least that's the impression I'm getting.


----------



## connectwise

IMO Guilin peaks is my all time BF favourite map for conquest, even better than BC2 maps.

I've been having so much more fun recently in BF4. This is all due to the fact that I've been finding squads that voip communicates and I play aggressive carbine recon with c4 on vehicle maps. Sneaking up on armor and c4'ing camping AA's so much fun!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

60fps to come to youtube:
http://youtubecreator.blogspot.com.es/2014/06/look-ahead-creator-features-coming-to.html


----------



## falcon26

I went back to BF3. With my map filters in place I get like 10 BF4 servers and half of them are metro. In Bf3 I get like 30 servers all a good mix of maps. It seems to me more and more people are going back to BF3 from BF4....


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> I went back to BF3. With my map filters in place I get like 10 BF4 servers and half of them are metro. In Bf3 I get like 30 servers all a good mix of maps. It seems to me more and more people are going back to BF3 from BF4....


True. I still play BF4 but i find myself playing BF3 more often than before, and actually enjoying it.


----------



## kkit0410

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> True. I still play BF4 but i find myself playing BF3 more often than before, and actually enjoying it.


But But.. the random Bullet spread, suppression, blue screen filiter and deadly sun hurt me...

In BF3, Some server still have server side lag but killing noob is fun lol

Also, Not sure BF3 air craft OP or BF4's aircraft underpower.


----------



## 66racer

I have been playing bf3 more lately as well. Funny thing though I purchased titanfall on sale and it makes me feel bf4 has better bullet registry and servers.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hhahaha!
Yesterday in CTE went out DEAGLE only - was sooo funny!
At one point, in a map of rush (huge improvements for rush btw!) - the whole server agreed to go deagle only 









CTE update from me: I die super super fast now - No idea what it is....just feels completely weird. One shot - boom dead.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hhahaha!
> Yesterday in CTE went out DEAGLE only - was sooo funny!
> At one point, in a map of rush (huge improvements for rush btw!) - the whole server agreed to go deagle only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CTE update from me: I die super super fast now - *No idea what it is*....just feels completely weird. One shot - boom dead.


Its Magic


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Its Magic


hahahahaha


----------



## keikei

Battlefield 4 CTE - Visual Recoil Fix and Medic Triage! DICE is still fixing BF4! Amazing!


----------



## connectwise

What do you mean still? They didn't fix bf4 for the longest time and is only now bothering to fix it.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> What do you mean still? They didn't fix bf4 for the longest time and is only now bothering to fix it.


I think it just took them a while to get going, especially since they had to sort out new Servers and stuff. After the first big update most of the worst bugs went away.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

What happens when I have high ping...and can't use a sniper...dayme:
battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/482967336433415040/177435049/


----------



## Cybertox

When the scope moves and the dot reticle stays in the same place it looks very disturbing even though it gives proper feedback.


----------



## Ghost12

Bought a new modem/router today, tried to load up bf4 to test various devices effect on my ping and cant load it lol, good job dont want to play it. Fps just drops to zero on the loading screen and thats that until forced to end it in task manager. Tried all the common fixes, thought to take a look on battlelog forum and believe it or not someone else has the issue, good ole bf.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065231671689264/


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> What do you mean still? They didn't fix bf4 for the longest time and is only now bothering to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it just took them a while to get going, especially since they had to sort out new Servers and stuff. After the first big update most of the worst bugs went away.
Click to expand...

Pretty sure it was because most of them were on vacation right after launch.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Bought a new modem/router today, tried to load up bf4 to test various devices effect on my ping and cant load it lol, good job dont want to play it. Fps just drops to zero on the loading screen and thats that until forced to end it in task manager. Tried all the common fixes, thought to take a look on battlelog forum and believe it or not someone else has the issue, good ole bf.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065231671689264/


You using Mantle or DX11?


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Pretty sure it was because most of them were on vacation right after launch.


Yeah I know.

Pretty sure EA shouldn't have force an unfinished game to launch.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Yeah I know.
> 
> Pretty sure EA shouldn't have force an unfinished game to launch.


They do every release, actually most games are these days, most PC games that is.....we are an afterthought, I guess they (Publishers) find it hard to see the PC version through all the cash they made selling the console versions...


----------



## 66racer

Man I think I have a hard time enjoying bf4 because I cant match my setup in bf3....is there anything like the mp7? I loved that in small maps and larger maps I always went for the m416 but in bf4 the m416 feels SSssslllow....Actually all the rifles feel slow.


----------



## mr1hm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Man I think I have a hard time enjoying bf4 because I cant match my setup in bf3....is there anything like the mp7? I loved that in small maps and larger maps I always went for the m416 but in bf4 the m416 feels SSssslllow....Actually all the rifles feel slow.


for assault rifles, try out the ace 23









only a 20 rounds per minute difference but, it feels much better for me.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> When the scope moves and the dot reticle stays in the same place it looks very disturbing even though it gives proper feedback.


Agreed


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Man I think I have a hard time enjoying bf4 because I cant match my setup in bf3....is there anything like the mp7? I loved that in small maps and larger maps I always went for the m416 but in bf4 the m416 feels SSssslllow....Actually all the rifles feel slow.


Yeah there is an mp7. I use it 70% of the time but play hardcore only. Otherwise on regular mode a bit weak but good rate of fire. Add the heavy barrel and you get a tad more range.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Battlefield 4 CTE - Visual Recoil Fix and Medic Triage! DICE is still fixing BF4! Amazing!


Yeah I noticed these changes quite a bit myself. Makes a huge difference. My only problem is: Why did it take so long?


----------



## 98uk

I don't know how these scopes work in real life... But is the red dot not moving meant to be realistic, or just closer match actual I on game use?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I don't know how these scopes work in real life... But is the red dot not moving meant to be realistic, or just closer match actual I on game use?


less realistic, more to where the bullets drop


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> You using Mantle or DX11?


DX11, I am on Nvidia. Just had to re-install windows after a Rog desktop theme completely crashed my desktop so this may fix it, will see after getting everything installed. Thanks


----------



## rogerthat1945

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> you're kidding me right!?
> Call them - that's beeping ridiculous.


Yeah; a five year ban from Origin for calling Red_Spider (that Bwitish anemic meatball) `a pink panty wearer` is a hate crime for real...... But the upside is that ORIGIN gets a five or more year ban from me; .......
......by my not buying their games anymore.









Heck I even cancelled a pre-order just to return the favour to ORIGINs anemic meatball pink panty wearer.









Hello more Steam and Amazon.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogerthat1945*
> 
> Yeah; a five year ban from Origin for calling Red_Spider (that Bwitish anemic meatball) `a pink panty wearer` is a hate crime for real...... But the upside is that ORIGIN gets a five or more year ban from me; .......
> ......by my not buying their games anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck I even cancelled a pre-order just to return the favour to ORIGINs anemic meatball pink panty wearer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello more Steam and Amazon.


I would pursue it further to be honest - call them if you must.


----------



## rogerthat1945

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I would pursue it further to be honest - call them if you must.


Darn.

Talk like that gives me some illusion that is some hope for humanity.....









Mah...

I did write a note pointing out I was attacked first (pointing out the evidence), but Origin never replied. I did what I could for them.

I even pointed out fixes/improvements...







 to some issues particular ORIGIN Games were having.

(Also Ref; the Completely characterless game Battlefield Cops an Robbers...etc)

Serious... I am happy buying from Steam...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogerthat1945*
> 
> Darn.
> 
> Talk like that gives me some illusion that is some hope for humanity.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mah...
> 
> I did write a note pointing out I was attacked first (pointing out the evidence), but Origin never replied. I did what I could for them.
> 
> I even pointed out fixes/improvements...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to some issues particular ORIGIN Games were having.
> 
> (Also Ref; the Completely characterless game Battlefield Cops an Robbers...etc)
> 
> Serious... I am happy buying from Steam...


I'm with you on that mate - just think it isn't right for them to ban you for 5years.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Man I think I have a hard time enjoying bf4 because I cant match my setup in bf3....is there anything like the mp7? I loved that in small maps and larger maps I always went for the m416 but in bf4 the m416 feels SSssslllow....Actually all the rifles feel slow.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah there is an mp7. I use it 70% of the time but play hardcore only. Otherwise on regular mode a bit weak but good rate of fire. Add the heavy barrel and you get a tad more range.
Click to expand...

They really need to open up PDW to all classes, I had good times with the MP7 in BF3.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> They really need to open up PDW to all classes, I had good times with the MP7 in BF3.


I thought it would be better to have carbine as engineer only and PDW open for all classes: it would give more options to the support and medic classes.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> I thought it would be better to have carbine as engineer only and PDW open for all classes: it would give more options to the support and medic classes.


This. Few others have said this as well, I completely agree. Doesn't make sense too as I primarily play 64p conquest, engineer being my go to class. PDW's are best in close quarters


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I don't know how these scopes work in real life... But is the red dot not moving meant to be realistic, or just closer match actual I on game use?


DICE is reducing the scope sway, but using a quick fix for it. Instead of changing the scoping swaying animations, they are just keeping the red dot more steady (lazy fix). Depending on what sight you use, its more apparent.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> This. Few others have said this as well, I completely agree. Doesn't make sense too as I primarily play 64p conquest, engineer being my go to class. PDW's are best in close quarters


I get the feeling the engineer was supposed to be carbine since all the 'engineer basic', 'engineer expert', etc. assignments require you to get kills with a _carbine_.


----------



## Thoth420

I think videos like that (above a few posts) skyline just how poorly made a shooter BF4 is. Certain fundamental rules of making an FPS were just broken or flat out ignored (and the defense is often something about lots of "stuff happening means there needs to be a sacrifice somewhere".....which is a total crock). It seems like the people who originally designed the game(not the LA team working with the community on the CTE) have no idea what a shooter even is at its most basic levels.


----------



## jmcosta

oh god these admin rules...


high KD


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I think videos like that (above a few posts) skyline just how poorly made a shooter BF4 is. Certain fundamental rules of making an FPS were just broken or flat out ignored (and the defense is often something about lots of "stuff happening means there needs to be a sacrifice somewhere".....which is a total crock). It seems like the people who originally designed the game(not the LA team working with the community on the CTE) have no idea what a shooter even is at its most basic levels.


bang on mate
That said, good to see, for once, that EA made a pro-active approach to it.

Not sure if it is because they realise how much they screwed up and disappointed player, in order to promote sales for the next "real" BF title - or because they genuinely care.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> oh god these admin rules...
> 
> 
> high KD


I never join server like that - I in fact quit servers that have age 3 server rules.
It's a bloody 18 rated game, I should be able to say whatever I want in the chat.


----------



## Ghost12

Solved my 0fps loading issue, game will no longer run for me with an overlay, so afterburner was mine.Origin in game is the cause for others. Now wont recognise the dlc lol, ran through the normal fix in regedit, adding them individually and the strings and the true value, no go. Was there any more fixes for the dlc route?

Edit - fixed the dlc


----------



## Totally Dubbed

CTE update:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



PATCH CHANGES
This is what is included in this patch:

General Fixes

Field Upgrades issues fixed
Field upgrades now properly persist between rounds, and does not get interrupted by spawning into a vehicle.
Smoke Grenade tweaks
Thicker smoke, larger & wider area covered
Added China Rising maps
For future testing, will make the build a bit bigger - sorry!
Significant jet main guns visual recoil reduction
Ballistic Shield fixes
Spelling error fixed, Zoom/ADS transition tweaked.

Visual Recoil Fixes

As the initial test panned out well in terms of gameplay, we are now cleaning up the little mess we created visually.
Starting with the red-dot sights first, going through all the weapons.
Feedback on these updated red-dot sights in this forum: Open Visual Recoil Forum.

Fix for different resolutions rendering
Now renders the same regardless of resolution, still means many guns look wonky allthough!
All Red dot sights fixed for three weapons:
Ace 23, SCAR-H & AK12 - more to come.

UI Triage
The UI polish and de-clutter effort continues:

Polished Revive Triage progress
Adjustable visibility for HUD World Icons
(like capture points, objectives, soldiers, vehicles, etc)
3 sliders controlling the transparency in the gameplay options screen
For non-zoom, zoom and enemies
Multiple additional transparency values in the profile
Per icon type for the zoom mode
3p reticule polished
Now works even better against white/light backgrounds.
Q5 fantan HUD fixed

Netcode: Automatic Hi-Frequency Network Updates
The first pass at making the client setting automatic is in this release. We are in need of testing to make sure it works for all players (bad connections and good).

Videos with the network graph turned on and the option set to AUTO would be very helpful. More information in the newly created forum: Open Automatic option forum

Added AUTO option to Hi-Frequency Network Updates Option
Utilizes connection status to set the server to client "tickrate". Goal is for this to stay as high as possible at all possible times regardless of your connection speed.
Additional network improvements
We've shaved off even more time where possible, which should result in an even snappier feeling gameplay.

DICE <3 RUSH
Due to your great continued feedback, we have a lot of tweaks & fixes added today. We are also adding Rogue Transmission to the mix.

General Fixes

Rush default time limit per base lowered from 60 to 15 minutes
Longer default pre-match timer
Made 100 tickets the default Rush ticket value for PS4, Xbone & PC

ROGUE TRANSMISSION CHANGES

Improved initial terrain loading
Fixed some crater depth problems in terrain
Removed a few static weapons for the defenders
Renamed A<->B MCOMs based on left / right
Moved emplaced MG on base 1
Combat areas edited around base 1
Edited defender spawns at base 1
Moved defender base 1 HQ flag to better represent where they're coming from
Moved MCOM B at base 1 up to containers to give more to fight about in that area. Leaves the flanking route down left from there open for flanking
Added automatic destruction of the wire bases after base 1 is taken to disallow people running up the wires
Added some containers to allow more of a fight around MCOM A at base 2
Moved MCOMs on base 2
Edited terrain slightly and fixed some art bugs at base 2
Added some more cover to base 2 for new defender spawns
Combat areas edited at base 2
Moved defender spawns at base 2
Defender HQ flag moved at base 2
Moved MCOMs on base 3
Moved some spawn points for attackers base 3
Edited some defender spawns at base 3
Attacker HQ flags moved at base 3 and 4 for proper radar sweeping
Moved MCOM A on base 4 up to the top floor of that building to make it a bit harder and a bit more interesting to fight in the last base
Moved MCOM B on base 4 to the big pillar platform
Moved base 4 attacker IFV slightly
Added cover around MCOM B at base 4
Added two ladders up to MCOM B at base 4 (two of the 3 that you can find in the infantry game modes there. The ladder is the same as the one loaded in at base 2)
Vehicle Changes

Removed attacker jet, tank and helicopter
Removed all defender vehicles except they now have an MBT on 3 & 4
Removed one attacker ATV from all bases
Added one attacker light jeep on base 1 & 2
Removed two buggy MRAPS on a slope at attacker base 3

OPERATION LOCKER CHANGES

Shuffled some cover around
Moved MCOMs 2B, 3B, 4B outside
Edited attacker combat area on base 2 to allow for better flanking
Fixed collision bug with floor at base 2
Moved MCOM 3A slightly
Moved attacker HQ on base 2 and 5



I really like this update - but I feel that the revive timer is over-done in the 3d icons.
I must say though as a medic, it's an absolutely revolutionary feature to include. I always get caught out by charging my defrib, only for the person (usually my lil cousin in the BF) to disappear


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah I saw a video of someone playing medic with that update. I have to say when there's a bunch, it's very distracting and cluttered up the entire screen. Almost couldn't see anything.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah I saw a video of someone playing medic with that update. I have to say when there's a bunch, it's very distracting and cluttered up the entire screen. Almost couldn't see anything.


Yup - I couldn't see anything at one point when 4 of my team mates all died in front of me. Then I died as a result of them dying.
I laughed it off as I don't take the game seriously any more and had this face on:


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> CTE update:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> PATCH CHANGES
> This is what is included in this patch:
> 
> General Fixes
> 
> Field Upgrades issues fixed
> Field upgrades now properly persist between rounds, and does not get interrupted by spawning into a vehicle.
> Smoke Grenade tweaks
> Thicker smoke, larger & wider area covered
> Added China Rising maps
> For future testing, will make the build a bit bigger - sorry!
> Significant jet main guns visual recoil reduction
> Ballistic Shield fixes
> Spelling error fixed, Zoom/ADS transition tweaked.
> 
> Visual Recoil Fixes
> 
> As the initial test panned out well in terms of gameplay, we are now cleaning up the little mess we created visually.
> Starting with the red-dot sights first, going through all the weapons.
> Feedback on these updated red-dot sights in this forum: Open Visual Recoil Forum.
> 
> Fix for different resolutions rendering
> Now renders the same regardless of resolution, still means many guns look wonky allthough!
> All Red dot sights fixed for three weapons:
> Ace 23, SCAR-H & AK12 - more to come.
> 
> UI Triage
> The UI polish and de-clutter effort continues:
> 
> Polished Revive Triage progress
> Adjustable visibility for HUD World Icons
> (like capture points, objectives, soldiers, vehicles, etc)
> 3 sliders controlling the transparency in the gameplay options screen
> For non-zoom, zoom and enemies
> Multiple additional transparency values in the profile
> Per icon type for the zoom mode
> 3p reticule polished
> Now works even better against white/light backgrounds.
> Q5 fantan HUD fixed
> 
> Netcode: Automatic Hi-Frequency Network Updates
> The first pass at making the client setting automatic is in this release. We are in need of testing to make sure it works for all players (bad connections and good).
> 
> Videos with the network graph turned on and the option set to AUTO would be very helpful. More information in the newly created forum: Open Automatic option forum
> 
> Added AUTO option to Hi-Frequency Network Updates Option
> Utilizes connection status to set the server to client "tickrate". Goal is for this to stay as high as possible at all possible times regardless of your connection speed.
> Additional network improvements
> We've shaved off even more time where possible, which should result in an even snappier feeling gameplay.
> 
> DICE <3 RUSH
> Due to your great continued feedback, we have a lot of tweaks & fixes added today. We are also adding Rogue Transmission to the mix.
> 
> General Fixes
> 
> Rush default time limit per base lowered from 60 to 15 minutes
> Longer default pre-match timer
> Made 100 tickets the default Rush ticket value for PS4, Xbone & PC
> 
> ROGUE TRANSMISSION CHANGES
> 
> Improved initial terrain loading
> Fixed some crater depth problems in terrain
> Removed a few static weapons for the defenders
> Renamed A<->B MCOMs based on left / right
> Moved emplaced MG on base 1
> Combat areas edited around base 1
> Edited defender spawns at base 1
> Moved defender base 1 HQ flag to better represent where they're coming from
> Moved MCOM B at base 1 up to containers to give more to fight about in that area. Leaves the flanking route down left from there open for flanking
> Added automatic destruction of the wire bases after base 1 is taken to disallow people running up the wires
> Added some containers to allow more of a fight around MCOM A at base 2
> Moved MCOMs on base 2
> Edited terrain slightly and fixed some art bugs at base 2
> Added some more cover to base 2 for new defender spawns
> Combat areas edited at base 2
> Moved defender spawns at base 2
> Defender HQ flag moved at base 2
> Moved MCOMs on base 3
> Moved some spawn points for attackers base 3
> Edited some defender spawns at base 3
> Attacker HQ flags moved at base 3 and 4 for proper radar sweeping
> Moved MCOM A on base 4 up to the top floor of that building to make it a bit harder and a bit more interesting to fight in the last base
> Moved MCOM B on base 4 to the big pillar platform
> Moved base 4 attacker IFV slightly
> Added cover around MCOM B at base 4
> Added two ladders up to MCOM B at base 4 (two of the 3 that you can find in the infantry game modes there. The ladder is the same as the one loaded in at base 2)
> Vehicle Changes
> 
> Removed attacker jet, tank and helicopter
> Removed all defender vehicles except they now have an MBT on 3 & 4
> Removed one attacker ATV from all bases
> Added one attacker light jeep on base 1 & 2
> Removed two buggy MRAPS on a slope at attacker base 3
> 
> OPERATION LOCKER CHANGES
> 
> Shuffled some cover around
> Moved MCOMs 2B, 3B, 4B outside
> Edited attacker combat area on base 2 to allow for better flanking
> Fixed collision bug with floor at base 2
> Moved MCOM 3A slightly
> Moved attacker HQ on base 2 and 5
> 
> 
> 
> I really like this update - but I feel that the revive timer is over-done in the 3d icons.
> I must say though as a medic, it's an absolutely revolutionary feature to include. I always get caught out by charging my defrib, only for the person (usually my lil cousin in the BF) to disappear


Yeah, why cant the medic cross just fill up - why do we neeed a frigging BIG MASSIVE RING around the medic cross - a la console, totally overdone.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Yeah, why cant the medic cross just fill up - why do we neeed a frigging BIG MASSIVE RING around the medic cross - a la console, totally overdone.


well I don't know - I like the circle thing - like a timer, just would have been better to tone it down a little.
3D icons are a big (pun intended) problem in this game IMO


----------



## daguardian

But a ring is overkill.

A Big Fat ring around an icon...?

Just fill the icon - problem solved.


----------



## Tennobanzai

My friend is building a new rig. Any reason to get the 4790K over the 4690k?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> My friend is building a new rig. Any reason to get the 4790K over the 4690k?


The 4790 runs 8 threads vs 4. It will also be less taxing running BF4.


----------



## powahlam

took a break w/ bf4 tried to play again and can't get past the loading screen of the level i've notice my afterburner is showing 0 fps and both gpus not being utilizied i think it has something to do w/ the after burner using 3.0.1.

i close afterburner and the game runs fine any ideas ?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powahlam*
> 
> took a break w/ bf4 tried to play again and can't get past the loading screen of the level i've notice my afterburner is showing 0 fps and both gpus not being utilizied i think it has something to do w/ the after burner using 3.0.1.
> 
> i close afterburner and the game runs fine any ideas ?


I had that issue with another game. And then it was an issue with my folding. I uninstalled and reinstalled and everything was okey dorey again.


----------



## Azuredragon1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powahlam*
> 
> took a break w/ bf4 tried to play again and can't get past the loading screen of the level i've notice my afterburner is showing 0 fps and both gpus not being utilizied i think it has something to do w/ the after burner using 3.0.1.
> 
> i close afterburner and the game runs fine any ideas ?


Disable origin overlay.


----------



## BruceB

Have they got MSI AB's overlay to work with Mantle yet?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Yeah, why cant the medic cross just fill up - why do we neeed a frigging BIG MASSIVE RING around the medic cross - a la console, totally overdone.


Good idea, a filling or depleting medic cross would be a lot cleaner.


----------



## Thoth420

I want my rig back so I can play this game been months.....I want to see how different it is.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Guys,
with windows 8.1 pro x64, fresh installation of bf4 and pb updated, i get 100% ssd load, game is not loading and i the only option i ve got is to close it via task manager. Latest nvidia beta drivers, fresh windows installation updated, newest drivers installed for all components.
Anyone else have faced such problem? Have not played for several weeks now and from yesterday i am trying to do so, i only manage to hit that problem wall again and again.
Sniper 3, watch dogs are playable without issues.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Guys,
> with windows 8.1 pro x64, fresh installation of bf4 and pb updated, i get 100% ssd load, game is not loading and i the only option i ve got is to close it via task manager. Latest nvidia beta drivers, fresh windows installation updated, newest drivers installed for all components.
> Anyone else have faced such problem? Have not played for several weeks now and from yesterday i am trying to do so, i only manage to hit that problem wall again and again.
> Sniper 3, watch dogs are playable without issues.


Read the page your on. Disable origin overlay and/or disable the afterburner overlay or any other overlay you are using.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Solved my 0fps loading issue, game will no longer run for me with an overlay, so afterburner was mine.Origin in game is the cause for others. Now wont recognise the dlc lol, ran through the normal fix in regedit, adding them individually and the strings and the true value, no go. Was there any more fixes for the dlc route?
> 
> Edit - fixed the dlc


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azuredragon1*
> 
> Disable origin overlay.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Read the page your on. Disable origin overlay and/or disable the afterburner overlay or any other overlay you are using.


Thanks guys, disabling origin overlay fixed the 0 fps / 100%o ssd load on bf4.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> But a ring is overkill.
> 
> A Big Fat ring around an icon...?
> 
> Just fill the icon - problem solved.


I think JackFrags mentioned that DICE are looking into icon scaling or some way to fix that, so it won't be an issue. They really need to implement that though, the flag icons and various things are huge and can block a lot of your screen at times. I like the look of that ring timer, but its way to huge as is.

Hopefully the takeaway from the BF4 experience is that future titles will have a proper Beta/Alpha where actual fixing is done. The way it is now being done on CTE while the game is already released... is a huge facepalm on their part. The CTE has been live for what, 1-2 months? We have seen a lot of improvements over that time, much faster patching than how they did it in BF3.


----------



## keikei

Do we know who is actually managing the CTE? Is it DICE or another developer? It only seems like now the real stuff is getting worked on....


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Do we know who is actually managing the CTE? Is it DICE or another developer? It only seems like now the real stuff is getting worked on....


supposedly its dice la last i read.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> supposedly its dice la last i read.


Hmmm...arent they working on the new battlefront and mirror's edge games? Maybe EA bumped up their staff for the CTE. Talk about late game support. Anyways, i'm actually excited about dragons teeth. I want some urban fights. We can finally use those cqc guns! Thanks for the response.


----------



## jdstock76

I expect that the CTE was to prepare for Hardline release not to fix BF4 even thou thou we've been complaining for almost a year now.

The icon thing never really bugged me much because good battle awareness and mini map reading have helped me. Thou I would like a better UI. Something along what BF3 had. Funny how that works.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I expect that the CTE was to prepare for Hardline release not to fix BF4 even thou thou we've been complaining for almost a year now.
> 
> The icon thing never really bugged me much because good battle awareness and mini map reading have helped me. Thou I would like a better UI. Something along what BF3 had. Funny how that works.


Yeah, CTE has more to do with future Frostbite releases than BF4 itself.

But Hardline is not the reason DICE is doing this, Battlefront will be the real star of the show.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Do we know who is actually managing the CTE? Is it DICE or another developer? It only seems like now the real stuff is getting worked on....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> supposedly its dice la last i read.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Hmmm...arent they working on the new battlefront and mirror's edge games? Maybe EA bumped up their staff for the CTE. Talk about late game support. Anyways, i'm actually excited about dragons teeth. I want some urban fights. We can finally use those cqc guns! Thanks for the response.


Dice Stockholm developed Battlefield 4 and The Three DLCs China Rising, Second Assault and Naval Strike. CTE is being done by Dice Los Angeles as well as the future DLCs Dragons Teeth and Final Stand will be or are currently being developed by Dice LA. Dice Stockholm is now working on Battlefront.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Dice Stockholm developed Battlefield 4 and The Three DLCs China Rising, Second Assault and Naval Strike. CTE is being done by Dice Los Angeles as well as the future DLCs Dragons Teeth and Final Stand will be or are currently being developed by Dice LA. Dice Stockholm is now working on Battlefront.


this is what i also had read. thanks for confirming.


----------



## 98uk

Any word on Dragon's Teeth DLC btw? I keep hearing different days, but they seem to come and go without sight of it.


----------



## Devotii

Is it just new maps and weapons in the DLC? I've never seen the point of getting them.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Any word on Dragon's Teeth DLC btw? I keep hearing different days, but they seem to come and go without sight of it.


They announced that it is around the corner. (soon) There are rumors however that Final Stand is getting delayed. The date on Battlefields website changed from this summer to TBA.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devotii*
> 
> Is it just new maps and weapons in the DLC? I've never seen the point of getting them.


New maps, weapons, vehicles... sometimes new game modes and medals/ribbons/achievements.

It adds new life to the game... it can get boring always playing the same maps imo.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> They announced that it is around the corner. (soon) There are rumors however that Final Stand is getting delayed. The date on Battlefields website changed from this summer to TBA.


Cool, I don't mind if they delay it... I have nothing else to play, I won't be getting hardline, so it will keep me playing longer, the further they space the expansions.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> They announced that it is around the corner. (soon) There are rumors however that Final Stand is getting delayed. The date on Battlefields website changed from this summer to TBA.


Can't wait for _Dragon's Teeth_!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

They need to tone down a few weapons, ie the bulldog


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> They need to tone down a few weapons, ie the bulldog


Haven't played the CTE personally, but I thought it had almost identical damage model to the SCAR? Has a slightly larger mag size and more velocity so it is indeed much better...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Haven't played the CTE personally, but I thought it had almost identical damage model to the SCAR? Has a slightly larger mag size and more velocity so it is indeed much better...


from testing and other's comments in in-game chat: faster fire, lower recoil than scar h. Essentially it on drugs.


----------



## Cybertox

Bulldog is such a lame weapon to add. First of all it is ugly and doesnt have any impressive aesthetics whatsoever, it is also currently very overpowered and it just consumes an assault rifle dlc slot which could have been filled by a much better looking and fairly performing assault rifle.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devotii*
> 
> Is it just new maps and weapons in the DLC? I've never seen the point of getting them.


News maps and guns=new gameplay or new experiences. Some players get bored with the same maps. Some players just want to play the new hot dlc.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> News maps and guns=new gameplay or new experiences. Some players get bored with the same maps. Some players just want to play the new hot dlc.


I find that new DLC freshens up the game a bit. Especially Naval Strike with it Carrier Assult game mode.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Wow.. I can honestly say this game is not fully optimized. Tried single 780 and SLI and the single GPU setup performed almost better.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Wow.. I can honestly say this game is not fully optimized. Tried single 780 and SLI and the single GPU setup performed almost better.


That is no wonder, Battlefield 4 is an AMD title. It is actually decently optimized.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Wow.. I can honestly say this game is not fully optimized. Tried single 780 and SLI and the single GPU setup performed almost better.


That's impossible - sure you enabled SLI?


----------



## the9quad

Yeah from all accounts bf4 sli/CFX scaling is a thing of beauty. No way a single card is the same or better unless your playing at a really low res.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That's impossible - sure you enabled SLI?


Yes sir, SLI enabled.

Settings on low and the graph in the middle is the FPS. VSync on at 144 mhz. Here you can see the FPS drops


----------



## eAT5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Yeah from all accounts bf4 sli/CFX scaling is a thing of beauty. No way a single card is the same or better unless your playing at a really low res.


im at 90 ish FPS on 1 GPU, 2 is around 130 ish FPS

and i get worse FPS in Low res than Ultra. game is Optimized good for higher settings


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Yes sir, SLI enabled.
> 
> Settings on low and the graph in the middle is the FPS. VSync on at 144 mhz. Here you can see the FPS drops


Well I'm trying to be competitive and trying to keep the FPS at 144 FPS. Didn't really have time to take pics of all the settings, but you can imagine once the settings go up the bigger the FPS drops.


----------



## eAT5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Well I'm trying to be competitive and trying to keep the FPS at 144 FPS. Didn't really have time to take pics of all the settings, but you can imagine once the settings go up the bigger the FPS drops.


what graphs are those from?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eAT5*
> 
> what graphs are those from?


Precision X


----------



## Thoth420

So needed!!!!!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Well I'm trying to be competitive and trying to keep the FPS at 144 FPS. Didn't really have time to take pics of all the settings, but you can imagine once the settings go up the bigger the FPS drops.


Vsync in the game settings? try with the cfg and cap the frames to 143.94, worth trying to see if any smoother.


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eAT5*
> 
> im at 90 ish FPS on 1 GPU, 2 is around 130 ish FPS


You have a bottleneck in your 8350 so your scaling isn't as good as others. Not to mention @ 1080p which these days any good single card is overkill 95% of the time.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> So needed!!!!!


it was about time, this game is going from broken to fixed now and I'm surprised lol + rep for sharing


----------



## Cybertox

They should be fixing the dying behind walls rather than tweaking the interface as it is something more annoying and troubling.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> They should be fixing the dying behind walls rather than tweaking the interface as it is something more annoying and troubling.


they have done by increasing the tick rate form 10hz to 30hz. Huge improvements there, not just for "numbers" but my actual feeling of it.
It won't EVER be great, maybe in 2years time we will have 60hz in BF games, but for now that's all we'll get. It isn't perfect nor "fixed", but it is a step in the right direction.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> they have done by increasing the tick rate form 10hz to 30hz. Huge improvements there, not just for "numbers" but my actual feeling of it.
> It won't EVER be great, maybe in 2years time we will have 60hz in BF games, but for now that's all we'll get. It isn't perfect nor "fixed", but it is a step in the right direction.


I disagree. I think in its current state the game is fine, not perfect, but certainly not broken all they can do now are improvements rather than fixes.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> I disagree. I think in its current state the game is fine, not perfect, but certainly not broken all they can do now are improvements rather than fixes.


isn't that what I said? Lol.
When the game was released though, it was broken.


----------



## the9quad

When the game was released it was in a little worse shape than any other release in the BF series. They have all been terrible on launch though.

Although It was certainly broken for some people, it worked ok here, not bad enough for me to call it broken. Frustrating at times, but still playable and I still had fun.

As far as the net code, I will be honest, they have all been bad, and BF4 certainly wasn't the worst in that department.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> isn't that what I said? Lol.
> When the game was released though, it was broken.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> they have done by increasing the tick rate form 10hz to 30hz. Huge improvements there, not just for "numbers" but my actual feeling of it.
> *It won't EVER be great*, maybe in 2years time we will have 60hz in BF games, but for now that's all we'll get. *It isn't perfect nor "fixed",* but it is a step in the right direction.


^^I think I might have misinterpreted that then









I got the game about a week before the first update which fixed most of the worst bugs, so I didn't have all that much experience with the broken BF4, the Sound bug was annoying though :-/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> When the game was released it was in a little worse shape than any other release in the BF series. They have all been terrible on launch though.
> Although It was certainly broken for some people, it worked ok here, not bad enough for me to call it broken. Frustrating at times, but still playable and I still had fun.
> As far as the net code, I will be honest, they have all been bad, and BF4 certainly wasn't the worst in that department.


Agreed. And tbh, all the porblems with 'netcode' can be fixed with a higher tick rate.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> So needed!!!!!










Configuring as we speak!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> So needed!!!!!


Very good. It would be nice if they added a scale slider to just size down icons smaller as well, but this works.


----------



## keikei

Any word on how soon we see the UI update? Dont see it currently, but happened to play a good match nonetheless.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Very good. It would be nice if they added a scale slider to just size down icons smaller as well, but this works.


I love this idea!







I have no gaming system currently so no CTE for me or I would do this myself.
If you do I would suggest it in their feedback or whatnot. It seems they are listening to the community.
DICE LA <3


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Looks like CTE is going to have to go to the HDD too!
Over 27GB for CTE


----------



## Totally Dubbed

What raider says at around 7:00 is EXACTLY what happened to me:
Whatever we said to EA/BF would just go in thin air - and what went from constructive criticism and improvements, turned into hate and troll videos:





EDIT:

Amazing video on netcode since BF2


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Looks like CTE is going to have to go to the HDD too!
> Over 27GB for CTE


It's a good thing I don't have any data caps, this CTE keeps updating like every week for 5+ GB, and today it's trying to get a 8+ GB update....


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> It's a good thing I don't have any data caps, this CTE keeps updating like every week for 5+ GB, and today it's trying to get a 8+ GB update....


Yeah I would never get internet with data cap lol


----------



## falcon26

Ok just got my 780 Ti up and running. Now when I play I get this error after a while. Sometimes I can play 1 or 2 rounds and then it happens and other times it happens within 15-20 minutes of playing. I have tried both the current official drivers and the new beta ones. Does anyone know anything about this error? I run stock on the CPU and video card...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Ok just got my 780 Ti up and running. Now when I play I get this error after a while. Sometimes I can play 1 or 2 rounds and then it happens and other times it happens within 15-20 minutes of playing. I have tried both the current official drivers and the new beta ones. Does anyone know anything about this error? I run stock on the CPU and video card...


Usually that's related to the GPU drivers.
Don't get the beta ones, stick to the official ones. Do a full driver sweep with guru3d's software.


----------



## the9quad

That error happens to me but only on zavod. I know it's video card related, but I think it's a bf4 issue.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Ok just got my 780 Ti up and running. Now when I play I get this error after a while. Sometimes I can play 1 or 2 rounds and then it happens and other times it happens within 15-20 minutes of playing. I have tried both the current official drivers and the new beta ones. Does anyone know anything about this error? I run stock on the CPU and video card...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


This is an error you normaly see when your OC is unstable and your card has crashed.

BF4 used to give this error with many OC'd cards (even factory OC'd cards) and the quick and dirty solution was to underclock, but a later update fixed all that, well, for most people at least









Try an underclock and see if that helps.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> This is an error you normaly see when your OC is unstable and your card has crashed.
> 
> BF4 used to give this error with many OC'd cards (even factory OC'd cards) and the quick and dirty solution was to underclock, but a later update fixed all that, well, for most people at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try an underclock and see if that helps.


Only happens on zavod for me with no overclock at all. Only map and only game it happens on. only happens in the tunnel as well. The frames limited so my cards are not even pushing 100% when it happens. Which is why I think it is a BF issue. Happens to a friend as well with his 295x2 and 290x at stock clocks.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Only happens on zavod for me with no overclock at all. Only map and only game it happens on. only happens in the tunnel as well. The frames limited so my cards are not even pushing 100% when it happens. Which is why I think it is a BF issue. Happens to a friend as well with his 295x2 and 290x at stock clocks.


^^That sounds strange.
I'm not sure of the cause, I used to get this fairly regularly until it was patched (I've forgotten _when_ it was patched, but I think before the sound bug was) and when I searched for it on the internet the answer was to reduce your clocks.

That worked for me but with a 650Ti at -5% the game just didn't run smoothly enough to be fun so I just used to live with the crashes.









Why don't you try an underclock too? I'd be intreseted to know if that helps.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Ok just got my 780 Ti up and running. Now when I play I get this error after a while. Sometimes I can play 1 or 2 rounds and then it happens and other times it happens within 15-20 minutes of playing. I have tried both the current official drivers and the new beta ones. Does anyone know anything about this error? I run stock on the CPU and video card...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You may want to lower your resolution scaling to 100% or lower as well.


----------



## falcon26

What is strange is I had a 780 OC Evga card, that was fine it never got this error. I find it very annoying that this is happening :-(


----------



## keikei

^Is it still happening with all the suggestions?


----------



## keikei

Its this true? July 15th? http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/07/04/battlefield-4-dragons-teeth-dlc-release-date-leaks


----------



## falcon26

I haven't had a chance yet to try anything. The only thing I did was the "Disable Origin While game is running" thing. Some people said that might be it. Next will be to under clock the card slightly. I will be playing tonight. I just find it odd that my old 780 over clocked card never had this issue. Maybe its a 780 Ti thing....


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Also oc the CPU, it helps with fps, but not sure with that problem


----------



## keikei

*Happy 4th of july America!
*


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Also oc the CPU, it helps with fps, but not sure with that problem


OC'ing the CPU often helps with low frame rates. This error is caused by the GPU/GPUdriver crashing, so a CPU OC is unlikely to help.
IMO the CPU should be OC'd anyway though!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> *Happy 4th of july America!
> *


I want these on permanently







!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> OC'ing the CPU often helps with low frame rates. This error is caused by the GPU/GPUdriver crashing, so a CPU OC is unlikely to help.
> IMO the CPU should be OC'd anyway though!


hell to the yeah!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> Go to origins
> Application settings
> Notifications
> Uncheck all Options in there.
> 
> Should be able to now run Afterburner and BF4 no problem. It is a issue with Origins ingame overlay and Afterburner.


This has so far solved my lil cousin's disk usage +rep!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Common EA...why do you go full ****** all the time?


Can't fine ANY servers


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Common EA...why do you go full ****** all the time?
> 
> 
> Can't fine ANY servers


You cant find any servers because your filters are set incorrectly. Uncheck Battlefield 4 so that it is empty.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> You cant find any servers because your filters are set incorrectly. Uncheck Battlefield 4 so that it is empty.


I tried everything last night, no matter what I did nothing showed up, but I was able to join people lol..


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I tried everything last night, no matter what I did nothing showed up, but I was able to join people lol..


Try resetting your filters to default. I dont have such an issue and I can find quite a few servers to play in. I have premium so I search for all maps that are being played. Might be something with your Battlelog as well.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Try resetting your filters to default. I dont have such an issue and I can find quite a few servers to play in. I have premium so I search for all maps that are being played. Might be something with your Battlelog as well.


Yeah unfortunately after the update it doesn't work no more for me...

EDIT:
tried again and it works lol...


----------



## the9quad

Dragons Teeth release the 15th of July

SOURCE

Battlefield 4 Dragon's Teeth releases for Premium July 15th, according to deleted Origin tweet
Tweet
Tom Sykes at









What are you up to on July 15th? It's a Tuesday, so you're probably going to be either at work or at school for some of it, but EA are rather hoping you'll dedicate part to installing and playing Battlefield 4's new Dragon's Teeth DLC. That's according to a tweet (quickly deleted) by EA's Origin account, which revealed (then quickly unrevealed) that Dragon's Teeth will be out for Premium subscribers on that particular date. If true, then we only need to apply EA and DICE's usual two-week delay for non-Premium types to surmise that Dragon's Teeth will launch for everyone on July 29th. That tweet/untweet is after the break, along with a reminder of what the map pack actually involves.

For posterity's sake, here's an image of the quickly deleted tweet, courtesy of MP1st:


----------



## keikei

^Maybe I should take that day off?! LOL.


----------



## jdstock76

Sheesh .... They always releasing updates on weekdays. Bla! Good thing I get out early. Haha


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Sheesh .... They always releasing updates on weekdays. Bla! Good thing I get out early. Haha


Most likely to ensure its ready and preloaded for when people want to play on the weekend.


----------



## Cybertox

I will get Dragon Teeth either way as I am a premium user however I kind of dislike this expansion. I hope that Final Stand will bring something more qualitative and interesting. The revealed weapons and assignments are a disappointment.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I will get Dragon Teeth either way as I am a premium user however I kind of dislike this expansion. I hope that Final Stand will bring something more qualitative and interesting. The revealed weapons and assignments are a disappointment.


Dislike? Did you already play all the maps? The new weapons dont make the dlc, its the map design baby!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I think the timing of this update is perfect IF ALL the changes in CTE were in vanilla.
I cannot play BF4 vanilla any more - I just rage quit.
CTE on the other hand loving it.


----------



## bond32

Those of you with crossfire/tri 290's, what settings/supersampling do you play at?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Those of you with crossfire/tri 290's, what settings/supersampling do you play at?


I just use 2xmsaa and lock frames so I have 120fps. It's good enough and stable that way.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I think the timing of this update is perfect IF ALL the changes in CTE were in vanilla.
> I cannot play BF4 vanilla any more - I just rage quit.
> CTE on the other hand loving it.


LoL that's too funny. I've played so much now the net code issue isn't really even that bothersome. Can't imagine playing BF4 with COD or BF42 coding. Sheesh! I'd be unstoppable.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> LoL that's too funny. I've played so much now the net code issue isn't really even that bothersome. Can't imagine playing BF4 with COD or BF42 coding. Sheesh! I'd be unstoppable.


BF42 coding??? really? I completely and utterly destroyed people in that game, but I wouldn't say it had great netcode.


----------



## falcon26

Man what is up with BF4. I just went to look for a match, and with my filter in place (I only play Large Conquest) there is only like 10 servers to be found on a Saturday afternoon. And 50% of those are Metro. I hop over to BF3 same filter in place and I get like 30 servers, and the maps are all mixed. It seems to me more and more people are starting to switch from BF4 back to BF3...


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Man what is up with BF4. I just went to look for a match, and with my filter in place (I only play Large Conquest) there is only like 10 servers to be found on a Saturday afternoon. And 50% of those are Metro. I hop over to BF3 same filter in place and I get like 30 servers, and the maps are all mixed. It seems to me more and more people are starting to switch from BF4 back to BF3...


I did reset, then checked conquest and large conquest, unchecked All and 10+. I get a pretty big list with only a couple of metro's and a couple lockers. Rest are mixed maps.

Then I selected all maps, uncheck locker and metro. I still get a pretty big list.

Now I checked only normal maps, I have 28. And only 5 hardcore.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Those of you with crossfire/tri 290's, what settings/supersampling do you play at?


This is with dual cards:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jmcosta

i was playing bf4 normally and all of sudden the hud disappeared, it came back to normal once i re spawn
it was weird everybody look like an enemy lol


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Crouch

So is the "Net-Code" issue fixed yet ? My friend told me it is


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crouch*
> 
> So is the "Net-Code" issue fixed yet ? My friend told me it is


Yes. The game runs like it should.









(Although everyone will tell you it's a broken mess now, it isn't)


----------



## bond32

Improving the network I would say fixed a big portion of the problems, although I still experience kill trades/death behind walls/random blatant network issues. Otherwise it's pretty awesome. The network has def been improved.


----------



## CeleronS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> This is with dual cards:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


wow, nice. But what about mantle? Does it still performing worse than dx11?


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeleronS*
> 
> wow, nice. But what about mantle? Does it still performing worse than dx11?


Has mantle ever performed worse than DX11?


----------



## CeleronS

Unfortunatly yes! ;/

I got collage with 270x and he chooses to use dx11 api, it does much better fps on avarage.

He got non-k 2500

I have yet able to test on my 24 core, but i hope really do better than dx. Computation makes everything better


----------



## Crouch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Yes. The game runs like it should.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Although everyone will tell you it's a broken mess now, it isn't)


Yes! Great to hear that, well now I can't wait till I upgrade my rig & start kicking butt


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeleronS*
> 
> Unfortunatly yes! ;/
> I got collage with 270x and he chooses to use dx11 api, it does much better fps on avarage.
> He got non-k 2500
> I have yet able to test on my 24 core, but i hope really do better than dx. Computation makes everything better


That's strange. I get about +8% FPS with Mantle (using the built-in Benchmark). I'll see if I can get afterburner to tell me my FPS with mantle and do some more testing.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crouch*
> 
> So is the "Net-Code" issue fixed yet ? My friend told me it is
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. The game runs like it should.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Although everyone will tell you it's a broken mess now, it isn't)
Click to expand...

It's still broke. Don't mislead him. Now CTE is good.


----------



## kcuestag

Game is still far from where it should be, but its slowly getting there. Sadly, I think at such slow rate, the game will be dead within a few months.

It's rare to see over 30k players online (PC) during the weekend, few months back we usually had +80k.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> It's still broke. Don't mislead him. Now CTE is good.


What currently is different in the cte compared to the retail release in terms of netcode?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Netcode is not "fixed" nor will it ever be on BF4.
Maybe in a future "new build" and not "copy and pasted" version of BF, will we ever have "fixed" netcode.

However, with that said the netcode is 3-5x better than it used to be at release.
Add that in to the changes they added, BF4 has improved tremendously. It is a HUGE leap forwards in comparison to BF3.

Let's put it another way: it is a step int he right direction, and I hope EA will continue these initiatives for other games they publish.

CTE = vanilla BF in terms of pure netcode.
But CTE STILL plays better for me. If that's due tot he lower amount of people on the CTE servers or because of the CORE gameplay patches that have been applied in CTE only.

For the time being, vanilla pisses me off still, but much less than it did before - CTE on the other hand gives me joy.


----------



## the9quad

Net code is as good as any bf game. Bf is also doing a lot more than cs or CoD.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Net code is as good as any bf game. Bf is also doing a lot more than cs or CoD.


I don't know for me I had a LOT less problems in BC2, BC1, BF1943 and BF2142.
BF3, on the new engine really broke down, even on Xbox360.

Maybe it is because BF3 and 4 are more complex than older titles?
Either way - when BF4 was released it was as bad as BF3.
Now BF4 + CTE changes is almost as good as BF2. Still not better nor on par though.


----------



## Onyxian

3 was worse than BC 2, but BC 2 still had a couple of irritations although a lot less. I wonder how they are for you guys as I imagine you're a lot closer to servers and have lower latency than me being in Hawaii. The lowest latency I get is ~50, most of the time it's 70-100.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeleronS*
> 
> wow, nice. But what about mantle? Does it still performing worse than dx11?


For my setup, mantle didnt work crossfired, so for me its currently useless.


----------



## the9quad

Mantle works here, but no OSD means I dont use it.

As far as netcode, just go look at any old forum posts from any bf game and you will see they all had netcode issues. rose colored glasses and all that. I can't speak for console BF games (1943,BC1) ,but 42,Vietnam,2,2142,BC2 all had netcode issues and it was always a complaint even in reviews. The netcode in BF4 currently is no worse than any of those were other than the whole lag compensation which is a symptom of modern games anyway.

That issue (lag comp) I believe belongs with gamers more so than DICE. Because lets face it you'll always have some tard from some other country giving a game a 1 star review and whining about netcode if they didnt have lag comp, because apparently playing in your own country is an impossibility for some, so now we have to live with the consequences of lag comp because there is no going back now.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Mantle works here, but no OSD means I dont use it.
> 
> As far as netcode, just go look at any old forum posts from any bf game and you will see they all had netcode issues. rose colored glasses and all that. I can't speak for console BF games (1943,BC1) ,but 42,Vietnam,2,2142,BC2 all had netcode issues and it was always a complaint even in reviews. The netcode in BF4 currently is no worse than any of those were other than the whole lag compensation which is a symptom of modern games anyway.
> 
> That issue (lag comp) I believe belongs with gamers more so than DICE. Because lets face it you'll always have some tard from some other country giving a game a 1 star review and whining about netcode if they didnt have lag comp, because apparently playing in your own country is an impossibility for some, so now we have to live with the consequences of lag comp because there is no going back now.


You ought to watch this:


----------



## the9quad

http://www.bing.com/search?q=bf1942+lag&FORM=HDRSC1

http://www.bing.com/search?q=bfvietnam%20lag&qs=n&form=QBRE&pq=bfvietnam%20lag&sc=0-7&sp=-1&sk=&cvid=37492e67538a49babb850ec18323bbe6

http://www.bing.com/search?q=bf2%20lag&qs=n&form=QBRE&pq=bf2%20lag&sc=8-7&sp=-1&sk=&cvid=5bcfc74f710e4558ada493f4811a9e6a

http://www.bing.com/search?q=bfbc2%20lag&qs=n&form=QBRE&pq=bfbc2%20lag&sc=8-9&sp=-1&sk=&cvid=d823387ac8b9409ea97ad2c5e07f2d82

http://www.bing.com/search?q=bf2142%20lag&qs=n&form=QBRE&pq=bf2142%20lag&sc=1-10&sp=-1&sk=&cvid=f07b3dd487aa488c802d27d56d867c1a

Dont need to watch a video I lived each one of em. I didnt whine then, and haven't whined with this one. i knew what to expect.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Lol, live in denial then, and use Bing...hahaha


----------



## Krazee

What bing? Ewwwwwwwwww


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> What bing? Ewwwwwwwwww


Since I am constantly signed in to gmail, I use Bing. Because google keeps every single search now, when you are signed in. It's my one way of theoretically avoiding that. then again some people don't care about privacy i get that, but I do what I can. when I delete the history:


----------



## Krazee

Yeah and Microsoft does not, ROFL


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Yeah and Microsoft does not, ROFL


Have no interest in turning this offtopic to what search engine does what. You must be a leet haxor you use google? really? geez.... Point is BF netcode has always been it's Achilles heal.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Since I am constantly signed in to gmail, I use Bing. Because google keeps every single search now, when you are signed in. It's my one way of theoretically avoiding that. then again some people don't care about privacy i get that, but I do what I can. when I delete the history:


That GIF made me laugh so much hahahahaha








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Yeah and Microsoft does not, ROFL


LOL - bang on
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Have no interest in turning this offtopic to what search engine does what. You must be a leet haxor you use google? really? geez.... Point is BF netcode has always been it's Achilles heal.


Honestly the video is absolutely excellent.
netcode HAS been an issue - but BF3 and BF4 were the worst out of the whole series


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Anyone experiencing sudden FPS drop while gaming?

I don't know if it is because I'm using mantle but I have a few fps drops up to 10 fps, while most of the time my game run stable around 110/120 fps (1680x900 most settings on low, no aa...).

I'm running an I5 ivy bridge at stock with a R9 280x and was wondering if the drop was coming from me (mantle was my guess) or was server related.

Have not tried using dx11 at the moment.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Anyone experiencing sudden FPS drop while gaming?
> 
> I don't know if it is because I'm using mantle but I have a few fps drops up to 10 fps, while most of the time my game run stable around 110/120 fps (1680x900 most settings on low, no aa...).
> 
> I'm running an I5 ivy bridge at stock with a R9 280x and was wondering if the drop was coming from me (mantle was my guess) or was server related.
> 
> Have not tried using dx11 at the moment.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Try turning on a massive useless page file in windows. Set it to something ridiculous like 16gb min, and max.


----------



## the9quad

the only difference is in todays day and age we have whiny babies


----------



## skruppe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> netcode HAS been an issue - but BF3 and BF4 were the worst out of the whole series


The netcode is not as much of a problem in BF4 as the "network smoothing" that still affects us all no matter what settings we choose.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Have no interest in turning this offtopic to what search engine does what. You must be a leet haxor you use google? really? geez.... Point is BF netcode has always been it's Achilles heal.


Battlefield 2 have mod support and anyone can set up a server for online or LAN gaming, two features good enough for players not to make a big deal of the bad netcode. With BF3 and BF4 DICE/EA just said "NOPE" and the explanation they gave was just ******ed saying that Frostbite is extremely complicated and therefore nobody would understand how to make mods for it without ruining the game for everyone.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Comparison of Battlefield games netcode:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfyMAtk79Q4

TLR? BF2 has the best when hosting through LAN.

BF4 a close second after the High Frequency Update. BFBC2 the worst.


----------



## skruppe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Comparison of Battlefield games netcode:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfyMAtk79Q4
> 
> TLR? BF2 has the best when hosting through LAN.
> 
> BF4 a close second after the High Frequency Update. BFBC2 the worst.


Totally Dubbed already made two posts about the video... Why not write what you personally think about the games netcode if you have something to say about it instead of forwarding what someone else says about it?


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> ~snip~
> the only difference is in todays day and age we have whiny babies


True enough but we had slower net, slower PC's and servers were a lot less power and bandwidth per £. It should of got better not stayed the same or got worse. And there was plenty whiny babies, they just didn't know to all congregate in the same "popular" places.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skruppe*
> 
> Totally Dubbed already made two posts about the video... Why not write what you personally think about the games netcode if you have something to say about it instead of forwarding what someone else says about it?


Maybe because I didn't know it was posted already?

Damn... move on then...


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> True enough but we had slower net, slower PC's and servers were a lot less power and bandwidth per £. It should of got better not stayed the same or got worse. And there was plenty whiny babies, they just didn't know to all congregate in the same "popular" places.


You are correct on all points, lol. I miss the glory days when they had no idea where to congregate.


----------



## Ghost12

Mmm, nope. http://gyazo.com/0bb152eccc0f517c2491df8d3447436b

release date imminent?


----------



## daguardian

mmm, well it is Tuesday....

Edit: after I posted that I opened Origin and checked for update, its DL'ing 1.03 Gb

They always do this,(update game status before it is actually available to play) they are masters of creating hype, good or bad...

Edit2: I don't seem remember having to accept terms and conditions again after an BF update, ever....oh well, guess we will have it unlocked next Tuesday.


----------



## BruceB

What's this 'chain link game mode'?
From the short description in that screenshot I'd say it sounds like rush where the defenders can re-capture Points, what do you think?


----------



## jdstock76

I never saw netcode as an issue in BF42, BFV, BF2. But I do agree the last two are bad. BFH doesn't seem bad but it's not "polished" yet. EA still has time to screw it up. Hahaha


----------



## thrgk

whats the 1gb update?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

How big is the update?


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> How big is the update?


1.03GB


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> 1.03GB


Thanks, it's weird because some are getting a 5GB update:

http://prntscr.com/40kajp


----------



## thrgk

whats the update for?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> whats the update for?


We don't know.

Still no release notes from DICE.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Thanks, it's weird because some are getting a 5GB update:
> http://prntscr.com/40kajp


That is strange. Maybe they're getting _Dragon's Teeth_ early?
 








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> whats the update for?


It's *probably* the weapons from _Dragon's Teeth_ plus a bunch of General fixes and updates


----------



## keikei

Update?!


----------



## StrongForce

Yea weird.. no patch notes uh ? bunch of jesters !


----------



## skruppe

Are you people serious? Players always get to download the patch before the actual release. But maybe some of you have a hard time learning? If all players were forced to wait until release date before anyone could download the patch the servers would be extremely slow and everyone would cry.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skruppe*
> 
> Are you people serious? Players always get to download the patch before the actual release. But maybe some of you have a hard time learning? If all players were forced to wait until release date before anyone could download the patch the servers would be extremely slow and everyone would cry.


I would cry if I couldn't play _Dragon's Teeth_ on release day because I was downloading at 50Kb/s


----------



## daguardian

It doesn't matter what DICE do, todays' gamers always whine about everything, they(developers) are danmned if they do and damned if they don't, its getting really tiring... maybe I am just getting too old to play games...

Maybe its time to start a 40+ gamers club. . . .


----------



## StrongForce

I have a 1gb patch like someone mentioned people had a 5gb patch, that's weird.. but the 1gb patch is certainly not dragon teeth eh ?


----------



## Porter_

the 1Gb patch should be the weapons and assignments (and perhaps bug fixes), but no map data. map data will be sent out on the day of release.


----------



## keikei

Well, its official.


----------



## StrongForce

W00t







15 July ! I was just saying for the 1Gb patch at least they could say what it is, hate downloading stuff that I have no idea what it is.. but yea.. for instance once there was a 800 Mb update for a couple bug fixes etc, like







their code must be optimized.


----------



## skruppe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> I would cry if I couldn't play _Dragon's Teeth_ on release day because I was downloading at 50Kb/s


I have to admit that I probably would be crying as well if downloading was limited to 50Kbps using my 1 Gbps internet connection. If only the official downloads were as fast as the torrents...


----------



## Sempre

After the 1GB download finished, the dialog box appeared (to agree to terms and conditions), and i clicked the minimize button because i was watching a video. When i finished, I looked for the dialog box on the task-bar and it disappeared !!

I had to download the 1GB update again. So don't make the mistake i did, and agree instantly.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> 08.07.2014 20:58
> PC Game Update Jul 8 Patch Notes
> 
> COMMANDER APP:
> -Various bug fixes
> 
> GENERAL:
> -Fix for an issue where players were able to duplicate Battle Pickups by repeatedly picking up a kit
> -Fix for an issue where field upgrades would stop working after one round when players had reached the max field upgrade level
> -Fix for a crash that could occur when a player left a round
> -Added a 15 seconds warm-up timer for all Official games
> -Created a user interface for tweaking the joystick dead zone on PC because the lack of it was preventing some players to use their joysticks
> -Fix for an issue that prevented players to issue squad order around capture points during the sandstorm on Gulf of Oman
> -Option added for double tap forward to sprint (when on foot)
> 
> GRAPHICAL:
> -Fix for an issue where the player would get a water splash effect on the screen after crashing an EOD/MAV/SUAV into the water
> -Fix for an issue where Mantle users would receive a low frame rate when running the default Mantle multi-GPU settings
> 
> MODES:
> -Added a competitive Obliteration game mode
> 
> SERVERS:
> -Fix for an issue where server administrators couldn't ban players that had clan tags
> 
> USER INTERFACE:
> -Added total team experience points to the end of round screen for the Capture the Flag game mode
> -Added user interface options for tweaking the ADS aiming sensitivity
> -Fix for an issue where the kill card wasn't displayed in some cases in Hardcore mode
> -Dog tags are rearranged in the kill cards so the right one is not obstructed
> 
> VEHICLES:
> -Fix for an issue where the flag would occasionally float in mid-air when players got out of vehicles while carrying the flag
> -Removed the boost button press to turn off boost for vehicles, boost should be turned off by releasing the accelerator, this makes it consistent with soldier sprint and helps using vehicle boost easier (for joystick)
> -Adjusted the PWC physics so it drives/controls more nicely in all water levels
> -Option added for double tap forward to boost (when driving a vehicle)
> 
> WEAPONS:
> -Fix for an issue where a weapon would flail wildly after a player would die
> -Removed the 2nd set of shell that are visible in the speed loader when reloading the M412 revolver
> -Fix for the Hawk Shotgun missing "pump action" animation in 3rd person while crouching
> -Fix for RPG-7 rocket remaining visible in the launcher after the last shot is fired while zoomed in
> -Fixed the bipod animations for MTAR-21
> -Foregrip in 3rd person now has hand in the correct position on M416/M417
> -Fix for a broken animation when switching to AWS as main weapon
> EA's Battlefield Community Manager | Twitter @dan_mitre


----------



## Ghost12

What is the current count for total fixes in this game? lol


----------



## pc-illiterate

actual fixes without breaking something else? do you mean what is ACTUALLY fixed? oh wait. it is still a total of 0 (zero) either way.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> What is the current count for total fixes in this game? lol


The irony is they havent fixed what really matters. And, yes, i do sound like a sour-puss.


----------



## buttface420

so last night for the first time ever, i went to knife someone from the front, and of course they countered me, but this time we both struggled in eachothers faces for a moment and instead of them countering me like always, i actually punch them in the face and then knifed them...is this something new they added? i never seen it before


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> The irony is they havent fixed what really matters. And, yes, i do sound like a sour-puss.


Not to me you dont lol, I no longer play and have not for a long while, this game is finished for me personally until further notice and huge changes to the mechanics in vanilla that I detest ( strong but true ) I am not a hater and dont post moaning, my issues are clear cut and remain lol.

I will gladly return and put in the hours when for my personal play time it becomes an enjoyable experience again.

Full power to those that do enjoy the game and opinions differ.

I just keep up with thread to be in the loop.


----------



## keikei

^One thing DICE over did may have been the knife animations. I have seen that sequence before real early in the game. I dont believe it is new.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yes I pulled off the counter-counter face punch thing once in beta and I think once since. Not too common. I still am not really sure if it's better to mash the button insanely as fast as I can when a guy is trying to counter my knife or just a couple times more slowly and methodically.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> mmm, well it is Tuesday....
> 
> Edit: after I posted that I opened Origin and checked for update, its DL'ing 1.03 Gb
> 
> They always do this,(update game status before it is actually available to play) they are masters of creating hype, good or bad...
> 
> Edit2: I don't seem remember having to accept terms and conditions again after an BF update, ever....oh well, guess we will have it unlocked next Tuesday.


I got that one earlier today, then I decided to check my Origin. Got excited when I saw something downloading, looked at it.

15gb patch for CTE...









I should probably just turn off the automatic updates this game is ridiculous with patch update/sizes.


----------



## Porter_

http://s214.photobucket.com/user/Porter_/media/BF4lionsandtigers.png.html

i assume the 'Play a Dragon's Teeth map' prevents us from completing the assignments early?


----------



## Unknownm

always run into this issue! Two different video cards, drivers, in-game settings. Always dwm.exe ends up taking about 15-20% cpu when BF4 starts requiring more CPU %. I know this because if I do the method of disabling dwm (explorer to) bf4 returns to a steady framerate and eats about 90% CPU in total but whenever dwm is running it loads 10-20% and slows down BF4....

Which means when I'm playing bf4: Wait until I joined the server. Suspend winlogon.exe , kill dwm.exe and explorer.exe (to remove the black box on the right side). The game runs perfect and there is no framerate drops even in heavy cpu load, it's much worst in DX11 than mantle.


----------



## daguardian

*-Fix for an issue where Mantle users would receive a low frame rate when running the default Mantle multi-GPU settings
*

I played last night after the yesterdays patch and...... it played smoother, I mean really smooth - both in DX11 and Mantle (Mantle actually works for me now)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> always run into this issue! Two different video cards, drivers, in-game settings. Always dwm.exe ends up taking about 15-20% cpu when BF4 starts requiring more CPU %. I know this because if I do the method of disabling dwm (explorer to) bf4 returns to a steady framerate and eats about 90% CPU in total but whenever dwm is running it loads 10-20% and slows down BF4....
> 
> Which means when I'm playing bf4: Wait until I joined the server. Suspend winlogon.exe , kill dwm.exe and explorer.exe (to remove the black box on the right side). The game runs perfect and there is no framerate drops even in heavy cpu load, it's much worst in DX11 than mantle.


try this - go to your BF4.exe, right click>properties>compatibility and check disable visual themes and disable desktop composition.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> *-Fix for an issue where Mantle users would receive a low frame rate when running the default Mantle multi-GPU settings
> *
> 
> I played last night after the yesterdays patch and...... it played smoother, I mean really smooth - both in DX11 and Mantle (Mantle actually works for me now)
> try this - go to your BF4.exe, right click>properties>compatibility and check disable visual themes and disable desktop composition.


I don't see that option in Windows 8.1. DWM in Windows 8 is forced on all the time, there is no service to disable it fully unlike windows 7.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I don't see that option in Windows 8.1. DWM in Windows 8 is forced on all the time, there is no service to disable it fully unlike windows 7.


Desktop composition is now always on with Windows 8.

I haven't really seen that as a bad thing, most of the issues that resulted in me disabling it on Windows 7 appeared to have been ironed out (specifically the driver not responding or performance error)


----------



## Ghost12

Has anything to do with motion blur been amended in vanilla in the last couple months? not played for weeks, just joined a round of golmund to see if feels better and the first thing I noticed was the motion blur, my settings are the same, I have suppression blur disabled in cfg (unless this no longer applies) and have motion blur at zero. It was definitely the game mechanic of blur. Was awful to say the least.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Desktop composition is now always on with Windows 8.
> 
> I haven't really seen that as a bad thing, most of the issues that resulted in me disabling it on Windows 7 appeared to have been ironed out (specifically the driver not responding or performance error)


I just looked it up, you are correct, its on permanently because of the Win8 Metro UI.

@Unknownm one question - why can I see both teams on the mini-map in your screenshot








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Has anything to do with motion blur been amended in vanilla in the last couple months? not played for weeks, just joined a round of golmund to see if feels better and the first thing I noticed was the motion blur, my settings are the same, I have suppression blur disabled in cfg (unless this no longer applies) and have motion blur at zero. It was definitely the game mechanic of blur. Was awful to say the least.


I didn't notice any motion blur last night - just better performance - and by that I mean I could see further into the distance, what ever they changed, it has done wonders on my system.


----------



## the9quad

You can see both teams if a commander has a Uav up no?


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> You can see both teams if a commander has a Uav up no?


I thought about that, but I do not see any UAV's on the minimap and also its in TDM mode, which I thought did not have commander..


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> I thought about that, but I do not see any UAV's on the minimap and also its in TDM mode, which I thought did not have commander..


Classic locker Q spam here









You cannot see the whole team, just those in sight really.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> I just looked it up, you are correct, its on permanently because of the Win8 Metro UI.
> 
> @Unknownm one question - why can I see both teams on the mini-map in your screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't notice any motion blur last night - just better performance - and by that I mean I could see further into the distance, what ever they changed, it has done wonders on my system.


Thanks, just played another on Oman and was fine, it happened around the buildings on A/B golmund in pretty heavy fire so idk. Net code is a definite improvement in my return so far, my aim is off though lol with the change from the other fps been playing.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Thanks, just played another on Oman and was fine, it happened around the buildings on A/B golmund in pretty heavy fire so idk. Net code is a definite improvement in my return so far, my aim is off though lol with the change from the other fps been playing.


Yeah changing games will do that, but it won't take you long to get back in the swing









Also have a look at the new slider they have included, you can now control the sensitivity of ADS separately from normal sensitivity.


----------



## the9quad

I haven't played in about a month, summer time and all.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Finally bought the game,will start playing soon








My BF3 stats. Yes,im not awesome
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Allanitomwesh/stats/902069107/pc/


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Thanks, just played another on Oman and was fine, it happened around the buildings on A/B golmund in pretty heavy fire so idk. Net code is a definite improvement in my return so far, my aim is off though lol with the change from the other fps been playing.


Well the way BF4 was before could also somewhat be considered an "other fps". Definitely need to make some adjustments at first but that's a good thing...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I haven't played in about a month, summer time and all.


Yeah me too though also cause my rig is down for various reasons. The AC needs/bills in your place would probably be ridiculous right now too down there if you were running it as much as other times of year.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Finally bought the game,will start playing soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My BF3 stats. Yes,im not awesome
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Allanitomwesh/stats/902069107/pc/


Probably not a bad time to jump in regarding the current state of the game. Why hang up on your stats, play the game and enjoy imo.


----------



## the9quad

Stats ruin team play games, period end of story.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Mostly coz i have no team







So I look at those. I could't be bothered with stats myself,but some folks are into that stuff


----------



## wrigleyvillain

He did not mean "clan" or friends you play with. Every game you are on a _team_.

And looking at your stats is fine, just not worth getting hung up on. 9quad's point is people end up caring about their own personal performance in a match more than playing objectives properly and helping their *team win* the match. There is too little _taking one for the team_, as the appropriate saying goes.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Stats ruin team play games, period end of story.


Playing some rush, and nobody is disarming the mcoms on defense because they're too concerned about their 40/0 KDs. What's more, half of the team was snipers.

PLAY THE OBJECTIVE! If you want TDM go play TDM.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah. Exactly.


----------



## banging34hzs

so hows the mantle patch?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Mantle's been great since the February patch, just amazing.

Much better than DirectX 11.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Stats ruin team play games, period end of story.
> 
> 
> 
> Playing some rush, and nobody is disarming the mcoms on defense because they're too concerned about their 40/0 KDs. What's more, half of the team was snipers.
> 
> PLAY THE OBJECTIVE! If you want TDM go play TDM.
Click to expand...

Rush has been a terrible game mode since BF3, at least it seems like 90% of the games my team were just stupid and didn't play the objective at all. You can get away with TDM or even camping in conquest because you are probably on or near a flag which you are either defending or attacking to kill people. If you TDM on Rush it can be OK but then there's that little thing of Arming or Disarming that people just don't do and it's a time sensitive thing so that makes it even worse. Then you get the campers, or snipers who sit back so far that they effectively do nothing... lol Get off your mountain 200m away from the bomb and go do something destructive...

I like the idea of rush but I have just had bad luck with it the majority of the time, its fun when you get one of those 10% games where your side actually knows what to do and rolls through another team, or defends brilliantly. Of course if you have a squad on VOIP that you regularly play with that can make this game so much better in any game mode, but as for random pub matches good luck with that.


----------



## thrgk

keeps kicking me off the game after the patch, weird


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Run PBSetup.exe to update your Punkbuster. That sounds like a classic PB problem.


----------



## banging34hzs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Mantle's been great since the February patch, just amazing.
> 
> Much better than DirectX 11.


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955064781341828638/
Quote:


> -Fix for an issue where Mantle users would receive a low frame rate when running the default Mantle multi-GPU settings


----------



## daguardian

Nope, I just tried again, Mantle is still fubar for me (7970), back to DX11.


----------



## CeleronS

I hope some day It will be fixed. Same thing with TF2 and it's long long way (since 2010) to get multi core rendering fixed.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Yeah folks dont play objective,especially in metro. People just get in a cluster at a flag like say A,and all you have to do is flank,pop up at C,and shock the whole enemy team when you cap their flag on the other end, lol. Once I went through A and C three times before they caught on lol.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Desktop composition is now always on with Windows 8.
> 
> I haven't really seen that as a bad thing, most of the issues that resulted in me disabling it on Windows 7 appeared to have been ironed out (specifically the driver not responding or performance error)


BF4 recommended page is 4 core CPU but that doesn't seem to be the case if you wanna play Ultra 1080p + 125% scale. Since BF4 runs much slower on Windows 7 I choose not play with that version of windows, only 8 (it's the only reason why 8 is installed and I'm dual booting. All uplay/steam/origin games run on Windows 7, while JUST bf4 is for 8).

Also do not mind disabling dwm to play bf4 as it is pretty easy to re-enable everything and get the desktop back 100%. This isn't the first time I've had issues with dwm in general. It seems to be a CPU hog which is why it's always disabled windows 7, what bugs me is the way microsoft is semi forcing everyone to run dwm and not giving the option to fully disable it.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> BF4 recommended page is 4 core CPU but that doesn't seem to be the case if you wanna play Ultra 1080p + 125% scale. Since BF4 runs much slower on Windows 7 I choose not play with that version of windows, only 8 (it's the only reason why 8 is installed and I'm dual booting. All uplay/steam/origin games run on Windows 7, while JUST bf4 is for 8).
> 
> Also do not mind disabling dwm to play bf4 as it is pretty easy to re-enable everything and get the desktop back 100%. This isn't the first time I've had issues with dwm in general. It seems to be a CPU hog which is why it's always disabled windows 7, what bugs me is the way microsoft is semi forcing everyone to run dwm and not giving the option to fully disable it.


That's surprising... i've had a much smoother experience with BF4 on Windows 8.1 compared to Windows 7 (never had 8 installed, always went directly to 8.1).


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Yeah folks dont play objective,especially in metro. People just get in a cluster at a flag like say A,and all you have to do is flank,pop up at C,and shock the whole enemy team when you cap their flag on the other end, lol. Once I went through A and C three times before they caught on lol.


^ This man knows how to PTFO in Metro


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Haha,thank you sir. May get killed eventually but they'll bleed tickets


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Nope, I just tried again, Mantle is still fubar for me (7970), back to DX11.


If you're dead set on trying mantle, you may try setting your OC to stock (cpu/ram)... Mantle seems to stress those components slightly more and could show stability issues as I have found.


----------



## L36

*


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> If you're dead set on trying mantle, you may try setting your OC to stock (cpu/ram)... Mantle seems to stress those components slightly more and could show stability issues as I have found.


You mean more than like IBT, Prime, OCCT or ??


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> You mean more than like IBT, Prime, OCCT or ??


IBT (or LinX) for max temp, Prime95 for stable test. While prime95 will get the CPU hot it doesn't get as hot as LinX! I say if your system passes both IBT/LinX & Prime95 it's 100% stable! least 8 hours on prime95


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> If you're dead set on trying mantle, you may try setting your OC to stock (cpu/ram)... Mantle seems to stress those components slightly more and could show stability issues as I have found.


I will try that later today and see if I get different results, and report back.


----------



## connectwise

I would play guiln peaks 24/7 if there were hardcore servers that had it regularly.


----------



## gdubc

Anybody know anything about the 4th floor participant dog tag?


----------



## daguardian

So whats the deal with this Battleshots competition that starts today, I can't find any info about what we actually have to take and what today's theme is...?
Quote:


> As we head into the thick of summer, we wanted to do something for our fans and are kicking off a special event called Battlefest. This is a festival built for gamers, specifically Battlefield 4, filled with weekly rewards, contests and in-game content. It's a fun way to give back to our community and say thanks, while doing some cool things in the game. Not to mention, there will be tons of prizes, including graphics cards and three gaming PCs, provided by AMD.
> 
> Battlefest is just a small token of our appreciation and commitment to Battlefield 4. In addition to this, we have DICE teams in Stockholm and LA continually working on improving the gameplay experience, adding new initiatives like the CTE environment, and also developing the next two expansions packs, with Battlefield 4 Dragon's Teeth releasing next week for Battlefield 4 Premium members.
> 
> To get Battlefest started, we're giving everyone a weekend of double XP from July 12-13, so if you need to level up your game, now is a good time to start or get back into the game. The 12th also marks the first day of our daily contest (called Battleshots), where we're asking you to send us a screenshot in Battlefield 4 based on a different theme requirement. Each daily winning entry will receive an AMD graphics card, $50 gift card to the DICE Store, and a Battlefield 4 Premium membership on their platform of choice. We're excited to see what you send in and will be altering the screenshot theme request daily until August 13 for more chances to win. Official announcement to come; official rules can be found here.
> 
> Beyond the daily Battleshots contest, check out these other initiatives we'll be doing during Battlefest.
> 
> - Free Camo Unlocks
> Each week we will be releasing a free camo in-game for all players. This will give you more ways to standout on the battlefield.
> 
> - Double XP
> As noted above, we're kicking Battlefest off with a double XP weekend and we're definitely going to end with one too for all players to reap the benefits.
> 
> - Community Missions
> Each week we will be hosting a global community challenge to reach a specific goal in-game. If you reach the goal, everyone who logs in will receive a free gold Battlepack the following week. The first mission starts on July 15, 2014, where you will have to collectively reach 15 million revives across all platforms, with the mission ending on the eve of July 20, 2014.
> 
> - Stunt Video Competition
> This a month long contest where we are asking you to send us your best stunt video that can only be done in Battlefield 4. Once we receive the submissions, the DICE team will pick the top 12 and then you, the fans, will vote on the top three winners to win a massive prize. Official announcement to come; official rules can be found here.
> 
> And there it is, a month filled with fun activities and prizes to be given that we hope you'll enjoy. But that's not all, we have more surprises in store that we're excited to share in the next couple weeks. Be sure to keep your eyes peeled. Happy Summer Gaming!


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> So whats the deal with this Battleshots competition that starts today, I can't find any info about what we actually have to take and what today's theme is...?


A completely pointless distraction. Dice should be devoting its time to fixing any remaining issues and new ones that will inevitably creep up with the next expansion.

Priorities, Dice.


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Anybody know anything about the 4th floor participant dog tag?


From reading in the forums, it's either from the CTE or BFH beta.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> A completely pointless distraction. Dice should be devoting its time to fixing any remaining issues and new ones that will inevitably creep up with the next expansion.
> 
> Priorities, Dice.


I'm not sure having a few guys running a community competition negates their programmers ability to fix and develop the game...


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I'm not sure having a few guys running a community competition negates their programmers ability to fix and develop the game...


Except Dice has a trend of pushing stuff like this. How long did we have to wait to get the high frequency network updates option? Exactly.

Nope you need another community competition and tablet apps


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkrooLoose*
> 
> From reading in the forums, it's either from the CTE or BFH beta.


Can't be. I never played cte. I played hardline, but so did my kid (a lot more than I did, I only played a couple times) and I have the dog tag but he doesn't. Just don't know when or how I got it.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Except Dice has a trend of pushing stuff like this. How long did we have to wait to get the high frequency network updates option? Exactly.
> 
> Nope you need another community competition and tablet apps


Because those designing a community competition are the same people doing complex Web coding hahahah


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> A completely pointless distraction. Dice should be devoting its time to fixing any remaining issues and new ones that will inevitably creep up with the next expansion.
> 
> Priorities, Dice.


they are , its called the CTE









Speaking of which, another 11Gb update today -its getting big, up to 32.8Gb now


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> they are , its called the CTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, another 11Gb update today -its getting big, up to 32.8Gb now


Bigger is better


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Bigger is better


Sorry, don't get me wrong the







were at lombardsoup's comments, not the CTE

yes Bigger is better


----------



## LazarusIV

Hey guys, I've got a bit of an issue here... Let me lay it out:

I recently got home after a couple of months and my fixed R9 290 was waiting for me. I installed it with the 14.4 drivers after using DDU to clean up the old ones. I went to play Battlefield 4 and it kept giving me these Direct X errors. I did a little bit of reading and saw that MSI Afterburner could be causing the issues. I uninstalled the latest one (3.0.1 I think) and installed an older version, 3.0.0 and it seemed to help with the issue. I was happily playing BF4 again with my R9 290!

Today I decided to install the second R9 290 I had acquired recently. Once again with DDU I uninstalled the drivers, installed the 2nd GPU, then started back up and installed the drivers again with both cards in there. Might've been unnecessary but I figured better safe than sorry. The install went without a hitch but when I went to run BF4 it was giving me all sorts of stupid low memory and Direct X issues. Low memory!? Are you kidding me!?!? I did a little research and couldn't find anything in particular that was helpful. I increased my pagefile size, which barely stalled the crash. I got in game and picked a class and then it crashed with the same Direct X or low memory issue. I got rid of my pagefile and I've still got the same issue. I'm goin' nuts here, can someone help me figure this out? I feel like this is a fairly common problem with BF4 but I can't for the life of me figure it out!

Thanks everyone, I really appreciate any input!


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> they are , its called the CTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, another 11Gb update today -its getting big, up to 32.8Gb now


Yeah, so we can beta test for the devs so they don't have to do any actual work.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Yeah, so we can beta test for the devs so they don't have to do any actual work.


You think the beta testing is more work than making the patches?


----------



## falcon26

When setting a rule in your router for BF4 it asks what port to set and weather its UDP or TCP.. In my router it asks if you want to use both UDP and TCP together or separate. Do I use both or separate? Also what ports to use? It asks for a start and end port and when I try that it says another app is using it. .


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Yeah, so we can beta test for the devs so they don't have to do any actual work.


In software development, developers aren't meant to beta test...


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> In software development, developers aren't meant to beta test...


Don't worry, I'm not buying Betafield Softlane. Apparently the only way people listen is if their bottom line gets hit.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Don't worry, I'm not buying Betafield Softlane. Apparently the only way people listen is if their bottom line gets hit.


Good.. Thanks for letting me know...

Anyway...


----------



## Allanitomwesh

This is how a "beta" is supposed to work.
The devs code to a point they are satisfied with the product in house,its working well. They think its ready,but they are only a couple of guys. So they announce it as a beta,and test it on a larger audience, who are ofcourse mostly nitpicky enthusiasts such as us (beta,likely buggy in bold scares of the casual gamer). Were actively looking for glitches,know what they look like,and bother to try and regularly reproduce them. As we curse DICE,they just brush it off with a "its a beta we'll fix it" whilst going "how the hell did we miss that" inhouse. The problem arises from releasing an alpha quality beta,with loads of discovered bugs in the public beta. Can't fix all of them before launch day,and then you have a BF4 type launch.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

This is how a "beta" is supposed to work.
The devs code to a point they are satisfied with the product in house,its working well. They think its ready,but they are only a couple of guys. So they announce it as a beta,and test it on a larger audience, who are ofcourse mostly nitpicky enthusiasts such as us (beta,likely buggy in bold scares of the casual gamer). Were actively looking for glitches,know what they look like,and bother to try and regularly reproduce them. As we curse DICE,they just brush it off with a "its a beta we'll fix it" whilst going "how the hell did we miss that" inhouse. The problem arises from releasing an alpha quality beta,with loads of discovered bugs in the public beta. Can't fix all of them before launch day,and then you have a BF4 type launch.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> This is how a "beta" is supposed to work.
> The devs code to a point they are satisfied with the product in house,its working well. They think its ready,but they are only a couple of guys. So they announce it as a beta,and test it on a larger audience, who are ofcourse mostly nitpicky enthusiasts such as us (beta,likely buggy in bold scares of the casual gamer). Were actively looking for glitches,know what they look like,and bother to try and regularly reproduce them. As we curse DICE,they just brush it off with a "its a beta we'll fix it" whilst going "how the hell did we miss that" inhouse. The problem arises from releasing an alpha quality beta,with loads of discovered bugs in the public beta. Can't fix all of them before launch day,and then you have a BF4 type launch.


^^This is true.
However, with a game as big as BF4 it's gonna be hard to find all (or even most of) the bugs inhouse.

:2cents:I think the devs didn't get given enough time between the beta test and the release to get all the bugs which were found.


----------



## gdubc

So, what's the excuse then at this point? It's better, but they still can't seem to get things right. They even had problems launching the bugglefest event....


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> So, what's the excuse then at this point? It's better, but they still can't seem to get things right. They even had problems launching the bugglefest event....


Some bugs are easier to fix that others. If for instance completely fixing a bug means tearing apart a majority of the game code to get to it,you might just add more when you glue it back together. Some of these bugs are probably in Frostbite itself.


----------



## daguardian

Oh if only it was like that.....

The Betas we see _*today*_ are nothing more than publicity stunt.

They know of the issues before we get to "test".

They release when they are told to, and pray its playable for the majority, business is king in todays' world... sadly, and games are not what they used to be.


----------



## Dsrt

Specs:
i5-3570k 4,3ghz
8GB 1600mhz ram
2x R9-290X
1300W Super Flower Leadex (EVGA Supernova G2 1300w is same product)

1080p Ultra + 4x MSAA

The problem is that In multiplayer 64player server my FPS varies from 180 - 50. My GPU's usage aint hitting 100% on any instance, CPU usage varies ~85-90%. Would I see much benefit from switching to something like i7-4790k?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Why is there a 24-7 Locker? Its camper friendly.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Oh if only it was like that.....
> 
> The Betas we see _*today*_ are nothing more than publicity stunt.
> 
> They know of the issues before we get to "test".
> 
> They release when they are told to, and pray its playable for the majority, business is king in todays' world... sadly, and games are not what they used to be.


Indeed, hence the PR disaster has caused the invention of the launch delay.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Oh if only it was like that.....
> 
> The Betas we see _*today*_ are nothing more than publicity stunt.
> 
> They know of the issues before we get to "test".
> 
> They release when they are told to, and pray its playable for the majority, business is king in todays' world... sadly, and games are not what they used to be.


Stop with the rose tinted glasses haha. Games have always been about money and business.

Red Alert 2... released without anti cheat, meaning that there wave upon wave of people creating modified maps that meant they could win easier. BF1942 released with a lot of bugs (as have all BF releases heh). There are more examples of poor releases going back in time.

All games had the DLC... they called them expansion packs and the only difference was that they were delivered in a box rather than via the internet (until Steam came along). They always cost quite a bit.

The only significant differences I see are that there is minimal focus on SP expansions now... not that people really care, but in the end, games are still very cheap for what they are. A new release 10 years ago was about £30... a few weeks ago I picked up GRID: Autosport for €30... which is clearly below the rise in inflation and cost of goods.

People look back to when they were young, when life was simpler... and you see things as being better. Everyone always says "ooh, it used to be better back in my day" and in the end, it's meaningless.


----------



## daguardian

Betas were not marketing tools 10 years ago, is what I am saying

Rose tinted glasses, rofl, far from it

Also I was not referring to expansions/ DLC at all, I have no issues paying for games, always have always will, I don't agree with pirating games/software

and games were no-where near the level of money they are today either,

My comment was purely about how a "Beta" is used as a marketing tool today, I don't see how you can draw in all those other points ....


----------



## The-racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> My comment was purely about how a "Beta" is used as a marketing tool today, I don't see how you can draw in all those other points ....


Actually , nor really...

For instance , the BF4 beta was to test their hardware infrastructure.
A game with a market share like BF needs a hard test on their servers.

I don't know if you played simcity when it came out?
This game was incredible.
They did not do tests on their servers.
They didn't know so mutch people would buy and play the game when it came out.
So ...
Allot of servers went down , allot of remarks and flaming where done to the expense of Maxxis and EA.

No broad audience testing = fails.

Let's say for instance , BF didn't have a beta test with hundreds of thousands players involved.
EA/DICE try to anticipate how many players there will be online when the game launches (let's say 500.000 players).
They implement server space for 650.000 players.
When even that amount of players try to login on launch ,
everything will shutdown of server overload , lag , ...
Not to mention the amount of patches the beta received in the 1-2 months it was live...
I think every beta player once had a bluescreen/hardcrash when the tower in shanghai went down...

Imagine this happening without a beta.
It would be even worse then it was on launch...


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Betas were not marketing tools 10 years ago, is what I am saying
> 
> Rose tinted glasses, rofl, far from it
> 
> Also I was not referring to expansions/ DLC at all, I have no issues paying for games, always have always will, I don't agree with pirating games/software
> 
> and games were no-where near the level of money they are today either,
> 
> My comment was purely about how a "Beta" is used as a marketing tool today, I don't see how you can draw in all those other points ....


It's an extension of the "demo" concept. As games have moved from SP to huge multiplayer environments, apps on tablets (e.g. commander) and the extremely complex engines... it's just not possible to fully test games with closed betas. You simply do not recreate a realistic level of load. Sure, you can extrapolate results, but if you work in IT, you'll know web services and hardware can react in strange ways.

The marketing of betas is a result of one thing... you, the consumer. The fact that people demand it, buy it and continue to do so in huge numbers means they will sell it. Business rule #1, if there is demand, it will be sold. You cannot blame a company for doing that.

If you don't like the marketing of betas, don't play them... simple as. Let those who do want to, play them and in turn hopefully improve the game at the same time.


----------



## Grindhouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dsrt*
> 
> Specs:
> i5-3570k 4,3ghz
> 8GB 1600mhz ram
> 2x R9-290X
> 1300W Super Flower Leadex (EVGA Supernova G2 1300w is same product)
> 
> 1080p Ultra + 4x MSAA
> 
> The problem is that In multiplayer 64player server my FPS varies from 180 - 50. My GPU's usage aint hitting 100% on any instance, CPU usage varies ~85-90%. Would I see much benefit from switching to something like i7-4790k?


I don't think you would see much improvment going from a 3570k to a 4790k, unless it's proven that hyperthreating improve the frame per second, which doesnt seem to be the case.

My specs :

Win 8.1
i7 4930k @ 4.4ghz
16gb 1600mhz am
GTX 780 Ti SLI (not overclocked, cant get stable in BF4, i stopped trying, lol)
Crucial SSD M4

I also run 1080p Ultra, 4x MSAA.

My FPS is anything between 100 and 200. Usually average 120-150. Never drop under 100, and it's only in 1 or 2 maps, especially Shangai.

I'm not sure why your FPS drop as low as 50. All i can say is that i saw a major FPS boost when i switched from a 3770k to a 4930k. The 2 extra physical cores help a lot i think.

Also, i've owned many i7 (i7 920, i7 930, 3770k, 4930k). I never noticed a FPS gain or a FPS drop by turning HT on and off. Just doesnt seem to make a difference.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> It's an extension of the "demo" concept. As games have moved from SP to huge multiplayer environments, apps on tablets (e.g. commander) and the extremely complex engines... it's just not possible to fully test games with closed betas. You simply do not recreate a realistic level of load. Sure, you can extrapolate results, but if you work in IT, you'll know web services and hardware can react in strange ways.
> 
> The marketing of betas is a result of one thing... you, the consumer. The fact that people demand it, buy it and continue to do so in huge numbers means they will sell it. Business rule #1, if there is demand, it will be sold. You cannot blame a company for doing that.
> 
> If you don't like the marketing of betas, don't play them... simple as. Let those who do want to, play them and in turn hopefully improve the game at the same time.


I totally agree with all you are saying, and I love participating in the Beta's







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> Actually , nor really...
> 
> For instance , the BF4 beta was to test their hardware infrastructure.
> A game with a market share like BF needs a hard test on their servers.
> 
> I don't know if you played simcity when it came out?
> This game was incredible.
> They did not do tests on their servers.
> 
> They didn't know so mutch people would buy and play the game when it came out.
> So ...
> Allot of servers went down , allot of remarks and flaming where done to the expense of Maxxis and EA.
> 
> No broad audience testing = fails.
> 
> Let's say for instance , BF didn't have a beta test with hundreds of thousands players involved.
> EA/DICE try to anticipate how many players there will be online when the game launches (let's say 500.000 players).
> They implement server space for 650.000 players.
> When even that amount of players try to login on launch ,
> everything will shutdown of server overload , lag , ...
> Not to mention the amount of patches the beta received in the 1-2 months it was live...
> I think every beta player once had a bluescreen/hardcrash when the tower in shanghai went down...
> 
> Imagine this happening without a beta.
> It would be even worse then it was on launch...


True, but they market the Beta alot more than they ever did, along with the pre-pay idea, I don't remember being able to pre-order BF2, which in turn granted me access to a closed beta...

Don't get me wrong guys, I am all for it, I just wish it was done a little better and for a longer period of time so we get more polished PC games, especially BF, I have participated in four to date and they seem to make the same mistakes every time.


----------



## james8

I have always gotten stuttering similar to low-VRAM HDD-thrashing stuttering every time I turn on Mantle with every and all Catalyst.

Is Mantle really that much of a gimmick in that I can't sprint 10 seconds without getting a frame drop from 144 down to like 35(or lower)?


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> I have always gotten stuttering similar to low-VRAM HDD-thrashing stuttering every time I turn on Mantle with every and all Catalyst.
> Is Mantle really that much of a gimmick in that I can't sprint 10 seconds without getting a frame drop from 144 down to like 35(or lower)?


Yup, for the HD7000 series at least, Mantle has a horrible memory leak, I have experienced the same with every driver.

Others have upgraded to new cards (200 series) and it works fine, we can only hope it gets fixed - apparently Mantle is still in Beta though, so there is something to hold onto.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Mantle is a strange strange API,sometimes it behaves,and it is awesome. Other times....I haven't installed the new RC yet, but the changelog didn't add much other than Garden Warfare crossfire profiles


----------



## thrgk

DT expansion for premium members came out today ? For pic


----------



## miraldo

Does anyone know how many hours left have we waith for Dragons Teeth?

In Europe it is already July 15


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miraldo*
> 
> Does anyone know how many hours left have we waith for Dragons Teeth?
> 
> In Europe it is already July 15


Until midnight GMT!


----------



## miraldo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Until midnight GMT!


Ooo.

So two and a half hours left


----------



## keikei

Has the new amd drivers help this game?


----------



## King PWNinater

My Battlefield 4 is downloading very slowly. Should I insert the disk?


----------



## keikei

^did you buy a physical copy?


----------



## King PWNinater

I do, but I had to reinstall windows, so now it's re-installing BF4 without utilizing the Disk in drive. My internet is sort of slow so it's downloading slow.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Has the new amd drivers help this game?


Not for me (under Mantle).

Same as 14.6 RC2


----------



## StrongForce

So there is no good AMD drivers for BF4 but it's an AMD game.. like *** really going green next time for sure.

By the way still no progress on my side uh

Something is up there :



I gonna try to do a clean install with drivers, but the question is.. which ones are the best for HD7950 .. I gonna check on guru3d usually people always talk about bf4 on the driver's release comments

EDIT:

lol ppl complain about drivers and some even say both nvidia and amd got driver problems, great









Some say AMD drivers give issue with dx 9 games also

EDIT 2:

Clean driver install did nothing but I tryed unparking cores and it seemed to have help, will do more testing tomorow..I'm also trying on Medium graphics 1900x1200


----------



## BruceB

Can anyone Play dragon's teeth yet?

[EDIT]
I just checked on origin, it gets released here at 10:00 today (eventhough it says 6 hours ago on battlelog







)


----------



## 98uk

Catalyst 14.4 and 14.6 both working properly with my hd7970 and R9 290
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> So there is no good AMD drivers for BF4 but it's an AMD game.. like *** really going green next time for sure.
> 
> By the way still no progress on my side uh
> 
> Something is up there :
> 
> 
> 
> I gonna try to do a clean install with drivers, but the question is.. which ones are the best for HD7950 .. I gonna check on guru3d usually people always talk about bf4 on the driver's release comments
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> lol ppl complain about drivers and some even say both nvidia and amd got driver problems, great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some say AMD drivers give issue with dx 9 games also
> 
> EDIT 2:
> 
> Clean driver install did nothing but I tryed unparking cores and it seemed to have help, will do more testing tomorow..I'm also trying on Medium graphics 1900x1200


Drivers are working for the vast majority of people, so likely the issue is related to some specific setup you have.

I used both Catalyst 14.4 and 14.6 with my HD7970 and R9 290 and both worked flawlessly.

The only trouble I have had was using Mantle with my 7970... that caused a memory leak.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Can anyone Play dragon's teeth yet?
> 
> [EDIT]
> I just checked on origin, it gets released here at 10:00 today (eventhough it says 6 hours ago on battlelog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I checked BF4 for update - said it was all up to date...

So I right clicked and selected view game details, and there was a download button on the DT DLC -its DLing now 7.23Gb


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> I checked BF4 for update - said it was all up to date...
> So I right clicked and selected view game details, and there was a download button on the DT DLC -its DLing now 7.23Gb


Just did the same, should be able to Play that tonight








Still a bit confused as to why that doesn't auto-update or start the download when you check for updates?!


----------



## 98uk

Oh jeez... I thought the last patch was containing Dragons Teeth! Another 7.23gb!!!!

My poor 100gb capped net!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Oh jeez... I thought the last patch was containing Dragons Teeth! Another 7.23gb!!!!
> 
> My poor 100gb capped net!


Its big even in comparison to any bf3/4 dlc, the last patch was just the update which always happen prior to dlc drop.

Bf3 biggest was 4.1gb
Bf4 up to this 5.3gb.


----------



## 98uk

In the end I don't care, storage is cheap and more content is a bonus in whatever form... but sucks for those with a slow net connection









I rather it was gigantic than they compress and cut things out.


----------



## kkit0410

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Oh jeez... I thought the last patch was containing Dragons Teeth! Another 7.23gb!!!!
> 
> My poor 100gb capped net!


I still don't understand why do ISP capped the internet usage.
If it is mobile network, it is reasonable

For boardband? Why?
It is not like water or power, they should limit the water usage not boardband lol.

I am using 100MB unlimited VDSL (upgradable to 1000MB FTTH)


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kkit0410*
> 
> I still don't understand why do ISP capped the internet usage.
> If it is mobile network, it is reasonable
> 
> For boardband? Why?
> It is not like water or power, they should limit the water usage not boardband lol.
> 
> I am using 100MB unlimited VDSL (upgradable to 1000MB FTTH)


Well, for me it's because it is extremely cheap and to be honest, I don't use over 100gb.

I mean, right now... I pay €20 for 24/2 (iirc) with 100GB cap... perfect for what i want really. Sure, there are tons of packages without caps, but they cost a bit more.

Also, choosing a 100gb package allows you to have a 1 month rolling contract, no 24 month minimum terms. I will probably move very quickly at some point.


----------



## MCarlo

Extremely cheap?







I use unlimited 500mb/s for 20euros


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Just did the same, should be able to Play that tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Still a bit confused as to why that doesn't auto-update or start the download when you check for updates?!*


Same, my tin-foil-hat-theory is its intentional to slow down the amount of downloads at time


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCarlo*
> 
> Extremely cheap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use unlimited 500mb/s for 20euros


Everything is relative to where you live.

I live in Munich... you in Lithuania. I suspect Munich probably pays more in salaries, so %'age wise, it could be close to the same.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Same, my tin-foil-hat-theory is its intentional to slow down the amount of downloads at time


Not really "tin foil hate"... that'll be exactly it. To basically prevent servers from being swamped.


----------



## The-racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Well, for me it's because it is extremely cheap and to be honest, I don't use over 100gb.
> 
> I mean, right now... I pay €20 for 24/2 (iirc) with 100GB cap... perfect for what i want really. Sure, there are tons of packages without caps, but they cost a bit more.


I'm pretty good in that departement.
I'm using a guaranteed 15MB/Sec line here.
It's called "fibernet".
Unlimited usage with a min. download speed of 15MB.

Here in Belgium , allot of the P2P networking is capped at 2.5MB/Sec...
But , not on this connection.

I pay allot for this (around 65€ a month , including television , etc.) , but i just like this connection









Ontopic :
I was encountering complete system lockups yesterday evening.
When playing on Golmud.
After the first time , rebooted and loaded it back up , joining my friends again.
5 minutes in , it happened again...
With an incredible screeching noice coming from my headset almost making me deaf...

Then i was done with BF4 , loaded up crysis 3 , worked flawessly...
Loaded up GRID2 , worked perfect...

Some glitch somewhere?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> Ontopic :
> I was encountering complete system lockups yesterday evening.
> When playing on Golmud.
> After the first time , rebooted and loaded it back up , joining my friends again.
> 5 minutes in , it happened again...
> With an incredible screeching noice coming from my headset almost making me deaf...
> 
> Then i was done with BF4 , loaded up crysis 3 , worked flawessly...
> Loaded up GRID2 , worked perfect...
> 
> Some glitch somewhere?


Run "repair game" on BF4 in Origin. Clean re-install of GPU drivers.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> Ontopic :
> I was encountering complete system lockups yesterday evening.
> When playing on Golmud.
> After the first time , rebooted and loaded it back up , joining my friends again.
> 5 minutes in , it happened again...
> With an incredible screeching noice coming from my headset almost making me deaf...
> 
> Then i was done with BF4 , loaded up crysis 3 , worked flawessly...
> Loaded up GRID2 , worked perfect...
> 
> Some glitch somewhere?


Sounds almost like bad hardware, or specifically, an unstable overclock. BF4 is notorious for breaking even the strongest OC... I had this problem a lot! I would go back to stock if you can and see what the situation is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Run "repair game" on BF4 in Origin. Clean re-install of GPU drivers.


A BF4 crash wouldn't cause a system lockup without some kind of hardware issue. Windows is very good at isolating software crashes from hardware crashes.

Much more likely an unstable OC.


----------



## MCarlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Everything is relative to where you live.
> 
> I live in Munich... you in Lithuania. I suspect Munich probably pays more in salaries, so %'age wise, it could be close to the same.
> Not really "tin foil hate"... that'll be exactly it. To basically prevent servers from being swamped.


Yup, you are right, we have sh**y salaries here


----------



## The-racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Sounds almost like bad hardware, or specifically, an unstable overclock. BF4 is notorious for breaking even the strongest OC... I had this problem a lot! I would go back to stock if you can and see what the situation is.
> A BF4 crash wouldn't cause a system lockup without some kind of hardware issue. Windows is very good at isolating software crashes from hardware crashes.
> 
> Much more likely an unstable OC.


I don't run an OC :/
Maybe , someday...

But i've been playing yesterday for 4 hours , and only on the last map (golmud) i had this problem...

I'll run the "repair game" tonight!
Hope this will fix it...


----------



## Ghost12

Had a go on one of the news maps, suppresion blur/motion blur is so annoying I cant deal with it, was frustrated in less than a round.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Had a go on one of the news maps, suppresion blur/motion blur is so annoying I cant deal with it, was frustrated in less than a round.


Turn off blur?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Turn off blur?


It is off, to zero, and I have the cfg file that for months has removed suppression blur or fire upon blur, it has definitely changed since I was playing regularly.


----------



## 98uk

Strange... going to give it a bash tonight... it'd downloading now whilst i'm at work.


----------



## hamzta09

This new DLC.

Yet another un-original, un-unique and Infantry based map pack...

If only Battlefield was about.... All Out Warfare.. Air, Sea, Land (Vehicle and Infantry)


----------



## keikei

Downloading now! Woo hoo!


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> This new DLC.
> 
> Yet another un-original, un-unique and Infantry based map pack...
> 
> If only Battlefield was about.... All Out Warfare.. Air, Sea, Land (Vehicle and Infantry)


Find a 24/7 paracel server.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> This new DLC.
> 
> Yet another un-original, un-unique and Infantry based map pack...
> 
> If only Battlefield was about.... All Out Warfare.. Air, Sea, Land (Vehicle and Infantry)


Pretty sure the DLC packs have catered for various tastes...

If you listened to OCN, they'll tell you Battlefield is about BC2, so basically no jets, no prone hahaha


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> It is off, to zero, and I have the cfg file that for months has removed suppression blur or fire upon blur, it has definitely changed since I was playing regularly.


Looks like dice cranked up the most annoying aspect of the game (imo)....again.


----------



## Ghost12

Well except for the blur just had another round on the gardens map, good infantry map imo, I like it. Made a forum thread and apparently the cfg removing suppression blur no longer works, it has been patched in enforced for all. I had an idea it was myself as could feel/see it instantly from my time out.


----------



## keikei

I dont like the suppression, but i'll work around it. Kinda silly to have a sick graphics engine, but then have all the eye candy get blurred out by a gameplay mechanic.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I dont like the suppression, but i'll work around it. Kinda silly to have a sick graphics engine, but then have all the eye candy get blurred out by a gameplay mechanic.


Well I like the maps, probably some of the best in the game, unfortunately the game mechanics will continue to force my absence. Pvp mp environment is suposed to be skill based, not in the majority of cases determind or aided by game mechanics. Back to insurgency 2 for me, came, saw and promptly left lol.

The netcode feels infinitely better than when I stopped but that was never my main gripe. Suppression, suppression blur, pre determined optic sway, screen shaking and flinching, imo the worst mechanics in a game ever, period.


----------



## bluedevil

Geez....how big does this game have to be? Only 37GB left on my ssd.


----------



## bond32

So better battle log ranks me with the RPG in kills at 306 lol. Awesome...

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Well I like the maps, probably some of the best in the game, unfortunately the game mechanics will continue to force my absence. Pvp mp environment is suposed to be skill based, not in the majority of cases determind or aided by game mechanics. Back to insurgency 2 for me, came, saw and promptly left lol.
> 
> The netcode feels infinitely better than when I stopped but that was never my main gripe. *Suppression, suppression blur, pre determined optic sway, screen shaking and flinching, imo the worst mechanics in a game ever, period*.


QFT!

I agree, imagine how BF would be without any "developer introduced realism" (today's developers are pretty clueless imho), we could actually have an epic MP game again....


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> QFT!
> 
> I agree, imagine how BF would be without any "developer introduced realism" (today's developers are pretty clueless imho), we could actually have an epic MP game again....


Well I think all the menrioned are actually being worked on in cte and will at some point end up in vanilla in much lesser form, just the timescale needs so be sooner rather than later imo as the game is plenty into its life already. Here is hoping.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> QFT!
> 
> I agree, imagine how BF would be without any "developer introduced realism" (today's developers are pretty clueless imho), we could actually have an epic MP game again....


I dont understand the realism factor either. I once heard the director of dice saying, 'if its not fun, it wont be in the game'. Where did they get the idea suppression was fun? Most players hated suppression in bf3, but stubborn dice decided to carry it over to bf4. Why? My take on it. Stick to about 10 maps or so, but make everyone of them stellar (ie: paracel storm). Instead of 30 mediocre maps. Remove the the damn scope sway/shake so players can have some sort of 'skill' involved. Fix vehicle bugs and balance the game. Adding 15 new guns doesnt help. One ace pilot here i believe said there were too many heli bugs/balancing issues, he resorted to playing bf3. This was a relatively recent comment. What is dice doing? Kill dlc and make a great game that all pc gamers can be proud of. /rant.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Everything is relative to where you live.
> 
> I live in Munich... you in Lithuania. I suspect Munich probably pays more in salaries, so %'age wise, it could be close to the same.
> Not really "tin foil hate"... that'll be exactly it. To basically prevent servers from being swamped.


But in france I saw there are like no more broadband plans with limit and for roughly the same price you get something good ! and france can be compare to germany


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I dont understand the realism factor either. I once heard the director of dice saying, 'if its not fun, it wont be in the game'. Where did they get the idea suppression was fun? Most players hated suppression in bf3, but stubborn dice decided to carry it over to bf4. Why? My take on it. Stick to about 10 maps or so, but make everyone of them stellar (ie: paracel storm). Instead of 30 mediocre maps. Remove the the damn scope sway/shake so players can have some sort of 'skill' involved. Fix vehicle bugs and balance the game. Adding 15 new guns doesnt help. One ace pilot here i believe said there were too many heli bugs/balancing issues, he resorted to playing bf3. This was a relatively recent comment. What is dice doing? Kill dlc and make a great game that all pc gamers can be proud of. /rant.


Simply because more more more satisfies the crossover target audience that they are trying to snare to the brand/franchise. Makes sense business wise regardless of the quality of the game or play, no need to mention other titles but one game that is just rinse and repeat continues to sell units en mass whilst one of the simplest fps games on the market with very little content is the most played fps by a country mile daily worldwide.

It is simply about the business model. Good or bad is up to the purchaser.


----------



## 98uk

Just heard that there is an issue with micro stuttering when using "ultra" texture options.

Apparently lowering it to high helps until it's fixed. Not tried myself, but thought I may as well pass it on


----------



## StrongForce

I think I found what caused my stuttering, power saving option in windows was set to balanced ! not sure if I changed it or what


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Geez....how big does this game have to be? Only 37GB left on my ssd.


It is only big because DICE want filler Troll.cr2 files, to make it seem like the DLCs contain LOADS of content.

When infact... they do not!

A new weapon would only be a couple kbyte in size, along with its texture and sound (though, replicated sounds are the norm) so roughly a meg or two.
A map, with more detail, spanning a much larger area, tends to be roughly 2-300MB in size.

DICE's rather small maps: 7GB!


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> *It is only big because DICE want filler Troll.cr2 files, to make it seem like the DLCs contain LOADS of content.
> 
> When infact... they do not!
> *
> A new weapon would only be a couple kbyte in size, along with its texture and sound (though, replicated sounds are the norm) so roughly a meg or two.
> A map, with more detail, spanning a much larger area, tends to be roughly 2-300MB in size.
> 
> DICE's rather small maps: 7GB!


oh yeah - prove it..

.. got some sauce?.... or just steam....


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> It is only big because DICE want filler Troll.cr2 files, to make it seem like the DLCs contain LOADS of content.
> 
> When infact... they do not!
> 
> A new weapon would only be a couple kbyte in size, along with its texture and sound (though, replicated sounds are the norm) so roughly a meg or two.
> A map, with more detail, spanning a much larger area, tends to be roughly 2-300MB in size.
> 
> DICE's rather small maps: 7GB!


The incredible best programmer in the world has spoken.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> A new weapon would only be a couple kbyte in size, along with its texture and sound (though, replicated sounds are the norm) so roughly a meg or two.
> A map, with more detail, spanning a much larger area, tends to be roughly 2-300MB in size.
> 
> DICE's rather small maps: 7GB!


You think textures only take up a "meg or two"...

So basically, all credibility out the window haha


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> ......


You know I just put two and two together. I've seen 98uk username on BF4 before, you won't know who I am because my username is different than my OCN username

All these DLC making my 500GB Gaming HDD almost full. To make space I have to remove beta games from my steam account


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> You know I just put two and two together. I've seen 98uk username on BF4 before, you won't know who I am because my username is different than my OCN username
> 
> All these DLC making my 500GB Gaming HDD almost full. To make space I have to remove beta games from my steam account


But I only play on UK servers


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> The incredible best programmer in the world has spoken.


Ive made maps in CE2 before, Ive also played community made maps that outshine ANYTHING DICE have EVER made, yet theyre smaller in size (MB)
Theyre not several Gigabytes.

And since none of the maps... or 98% of the assets used are already within the engine, that is NOT areason why they are so big.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> You think textures only take up a "meg or two"...
> 
> So basically, all credibility out the window haha


A texture for a WEAPON is not bigger than a few megs.
(please read before you actually write next time)
Most of the textures for Crysis sandbox werent bigger than 5-10MB. And those were LANDSCAPE textures up to 4096 MB.
Texture packs for Skyrim that overhaul EVERY texture at 4096x4096 are no bigger than ~2GB total.

Besides, theyre not UNcompressed textures, theyre not HIGH resolution either.


----------



## daguardian

and how many maps have you made using the frostbite I or II engine. . . .


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Just heard that there is an issue with micro stuttering when using "ultra" texture options.
> 
> Apparently lowering it to high helps until it's fixed. Not tried myself, but thought I may as well pass it on


No problems at all on my end.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Ive made maps in CE2 before, Ive also played community made maps that outshine ANYTHING DICE have EVER made, yet theyre smaller in size (MB)
> Theyre not several Gigabytes.
> 
> And since none of the maps... or 98% of the assets used are already within the engine, that is NOT areason why they are so big.
> A texture for a WEAPON is not bigger than a few megs.
> (please read before you actually write next time)
> Most of the textures for Crysis sandbox werent bigger than 5-10MB. And those were LANDSCAPE textures up to 4096 MB.
> Texture packs for Skyrim that overhaul EVERY texture at 4096x4096 are no bigger than ~2GB total.
> 
> Besides, theyre not UNcompressed textures, theyre not HIGH resolution either.


Quick call Dice, they may have an opening for you!!


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Quick call Dice, they may have an opening for you!!


That made me giggle a bit.









Anyway, I am OK with the size of the game and DLC, but I did get rid of CTE. Still havent played dragons teeth, probably will this weekend when I have some free time.


----------



## PCPanamaCrew

*Dragon's Teeth*: Great Maps for TCT and first bug free dlc that i see. but this thanks to the cte program


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Dude, pretty kickass DLC, been enjoying the heck outta these maps.

Well done DICE LA.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Ive made maps in CE2 before, Ive also played community made maps that outshine ANYTHING DICE have EVER made, yet theyre smaller in size (MB)
> Theyre not several Gigabytes.
> 
> And since none of the maps... or 98% of the assets used are already within the engine, that is NOT areason why they are so big.
> A texture for a WEAPON is not bigger than a few megs.
> (please read before you actually write next time)
> Most of the textures for Crysis sandbox werent bigger than 5-10MB. And those were LANDSCAPE textures up to 4096 MB.
> Texture packs for Skyrim that overhaul EVERY texture at 4096x4096 are no bigger than ~2GB total.
> 
> Besides, theyre not UNcompressed textures, theyre not HIGH resolution either.


But they have to put ALL the textures quality.. I don't think it would scale down, just a thought.

I love the maps there is only 1 I haven't seen so far i think but they're pretty epic, one thing I could critisize is the fact that the parking in sunken dragon is the same setup of the one in flood zone basically, I mean the "basic" shape not all of it of course.. the market one feels like a mix of bazar and flood zone kind of !


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Dude, pretty kickass DLC, been enjoying the heck outta these maps.
> 
> Well done DICE LA.


i agree, awesome new maps. good stuff!


----------



## StrongForce

LOL I seen the last one, North Korea map







it looks very epic.. I only played a part of it cause it was rush 64, will be nice to see the rest tomorow ..

Also according to some guys in the comment it's a remake of an old map, didn't know about it, maybe bf 1942 ? the only BF I haven't really played


----------



## th3illusiveman

I cannot see enemies on the map with all the icons the game is always displaying. These new maps are small and the objectives are close together leading to the screen being clustered with icons for where your teammates are and where the points are. With 64 players and multiple capture points poping up it gets hard to see the guy infront of you.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> I cannot see enemies on the map with all the icons the game is always displaying. These new maps are small and the objectives are close together leading to the screen being clustered with icons for where your teammates are and where the points are. With 64 players and multiple capture points poping up it gets hard to see the guy infront of you.


Very true. I've gotten killed a couple times already because of the damn icons being in my way.


----------



## The-racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> But they have to put ALL the textures quality.. I don't think it would scale down, just a thought.


They do scale down , or up.
The thing is , every texture is warpable (destruction) ,
therefore the textyres are more complex then crysis , or for the CE2 engine.

The frostbite engine is very complex.
And i like the game , so who cares for the game size.
Even when you can pickup a HDD for about 100USD , specially dedicated for BF4...


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> I cannot see enemies on the map with all the icons the game is always displaying. These new maps are small and the objectives are close together leading to the screen being clustered with icons for where your teammates are and where the points are. With 64 players and multiple capture points poping up it gets hard to see the guy infront of you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Very true. I've gotten killed a couple times already because of the damn icons being in my way.


The CTE changes include new separate sliders for all of the HUD elements.


----------



## DADDYDC650

When will the changes go public though?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> When will the changes go public though?


I suspect next patch will be the HUD changes. I think they are just fine tuning it now... the actual concept is feasible and in place.


----------



## Korlus

Does BF4 still suffer from the problems people were experiencing six months ago? I've had a brief read through the last five pages of the thread, and it seems most of them are solved now?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korlus*
> 
> Does BF4 still suffer from the problems people were experiencing six months ago? I've had a brief read through the last five pages of the thread, and it seems most of them are solved now?


#

Game is in great shape. Hitreg much better since they tripled the upstream tickrate (10hz-30hz). There are still some issues with ctd's and invisible walls, but nothing out of the normal for a PC game.

New DLC's have been very good releases, Dragons Teeth yesterday was close to perfect... no issues that I saw. CTE is working brilliantly and a lot of community ideas coming to light and being patched to retail.

There are a still a lot of people riding the bandwagon, so be careful of that. They tend not to play.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Well I like the maps, probably some of the best in the game, unfortunately the game mechanics will continue to force my absence. Pvp mp environment is suposed to be skill based, not in the majority of cases determind or aided by game mechanics. Back to insurgency 2 for me, came, saw and promptly left lol.
> 
> The netcode feels infinitely better than when I stopped but that was never my main gripe. Suppression, suppression blur, pre determined optic sway, screen shaking and flinching, imo the worst mechanics in a game ever, period.


I couldn't agree more. I'll add lock-on weapons too. Too beginner friendly today's games have become.


----------



## DADDYDC650

BF4 has improved but bullets still follow me around corners which I hate. I'm on a 50/10 mb Comcast connection and I always play on servers with 70 ping or less. I'm usually the only person on my connection but my lady watches YouTube on it from to time.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> BF4 has improved but bullets still follow me around corners which I hate. I'm on a 50/10 mb Comcast connection and I always play on servers with 70 ping or less. I'm usually the only person on my connection but my lady watches YouTube on it from to time.


It doesn't matter what your connection is... the data upload is limited by the game engine. So everyone has the same issues.

But, it's much improved for sure.


----------



## DADDYDC650

I know. I just wanted to let everyone know it wasn't my connection and that the game still has annoying issues.


----------



## Krusher33

I played 3 conquests maps and 4 TDM ones. I already felt that a lot of maps for TDM is pretty high paced but these man... they're nuts. So far I got the CS5 and I rather enjoy using it on TDM maps. Don't think it'll do too well on conquests maps except maybe metro and locker.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> BF4 has improved but bullets still follow me around corners which I hate. I'm on a 50/10 mb Comcast connection and I always play on servers with 70 ping or less. I'm usually the only person on my connection but my lady watches YouTube on it from to time.


Dice added a new feature which gives the bullets gps and they follow a heat signature.


----------



## StrongForce

To be able to get the tickrate 30 you do have to activate the tickrate option though remember !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I couldn't agree more. I'll add lock-on weapons too. Too beginner friendly today's games have become.


Yea but that's how heat seeker and guided missiles works so..


----------



## DuckKnuckle

So I was playing on Sunken Dragon this morning and noticed the ceiling where helicopters have an engine shutdown is a lot lower than the other DLC maps.

On the building near Echo point, there is a Little Bird on top of the roof that spawns. It's EXTREMELY difficult getting your Little Bird up there to capture it.

Am I the only one experiencing this?


----------



## Krusher33

Anyone hear any news of the new password on unlocking the Phantom Initiate assignment yet?


----------



## paspasero

Hey can I get some help here.. My version of chrome doesn't seem like it is adding the battlefield plugin. This has made it so I cannot play BF4 in single player mode or multiplayer. I am not really sure what is going on but I download the plugin, install it, restart the browser, and it just tells me to redownload the plugin. Is anyone else getting this issue?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paspasero*
> 
> Hey can I get some help here.. My version of chrome doesn't seem like it is adding the battlefield plugin. This has made it so I cannot play BF4 in single player mode or multiplayer. I am not really sure what is going on but I download the plugin, install it, restart the browser, and it just tells me to redownload the plugin. Is anyone else getting this issue?


I'm also using Chrome and I haven't seen this issue yet. Maybe something's blocking it?


----------



## paspasero

Can you check what version of chrome you have? I just checked mine and it is some dev version. When I access the battlelog it also says all the servers are empty.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> To be able to get the tickrate 30 you do have to activate the tickrate option though remember !
> Yea but that's how heat seeker and guided missiles works so..


That's fine, I just think they're cheap. This is a game, not real war. BFBC2 did just fine with wire guided launchers. Or if you were one of the rare few that could stick a dart to a chopper lol. BF4 just has too much filler crap. I much prefer the rock, paper, scissors type of gameplay. Not rock, paper, scissors, farts, pencils, pen, crayons, markers, bicycles, ect.....

Not to mention, we sure needed that cool Commander option chillin with a tablet from their kitchen bathroom while dropping anchor.

Rant over, sorry, I'm bitter towards this game for many reasons.


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> To be able to get the tickrate 30 you do have to activate the tickrate option though remember !


More importantly than you enabling it in game, the server you're playing on has to have it enabled itself.

Unless something has changed lately and I missed reading it, it's either the server admins or the hosts themselves have to turn on the higher tick rate on their end. If they don't (maybe their server can't handle the added work load or they simply don't even know to turn it on) then you're still going to get the crappy hit reg no matter what you've got your freq update set to.

So that would very well explain having a great game on server A only to later have a "what the heck" game on server B.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkrooLoose*
> 
> More importantly than you enabling it in game, the server you're playing on has to have it enabled itself.
> 
> Unless something has changed lately and I missed reading it, it's either the server admins or the hosts themselves have to turn on the higher tick rate on their end. If they don't (maybe their server can't handle the added work load or they simply don't even know to turn it on) then you're still going to get the crappy hit reg no matter what you've got your freq update set to.
> 
> So that would very well explain having a great game on server A only to later have a "what the heck" game on server B.


Seriously? That sucks and further adds the the inconsistency of this game. Good to know.


----------



## King PWNinater

Look in the taskmanager bar. Origin should be popping up and trying to download it from there. Also, give the site permission to download it via Chrome settings.


----------



## lombardsoup

Not a fan of the Dragon's Teeth maps, too cramped. Especially Pearl Market. Why does "infantry focused" have to mean smaller maps?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paspasero*
> 
> Can you check what version of chrome you have? I just checked mine and it is some dev version. When I access the battlelog it also says all the servers are empty.


The regular one. Version 35.0.1916.153 m 36.0.1985.125 m (it updated while I was typing)

I meant something like adblock or maybe something disabled in the settings or something along those lines.


----------



## paspasero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> The regular one. Version 35.0.1916.153 m 36.0.1985.125 m (it updated while I was typing)
> 
> I meant something like adblock or maybe something disabled in the settings or something along those lines.


Mine is running 37.0.2062.20 which is a dev version. Not really sure how I got updated to that.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Not a fan of the Dragon's Teeth maps, too cramped. Especially Pearl Market. Why does "infantry focused" have to mean smaller maps?


They're infantry maps. LoL

All kidding aside.... These maps are great except the lack of cover and the destructability. There is such a thing as to much. There are definitely some bad spots to be cornered and good spots to hunt from. Chain Link is fun. It's a little different.

I think the coding or something seems jinky but NS did too when it came out. We'll see over the next few week.

Don't really like the Bulldog. Maybe I just need more time with it. Seems some weapons are good and others are bad also. Can't really be. Maybe just me since I haven't played for two weeks.

All in all I give it 7/10.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> So I was playing on Sunken Dragon this morning and noticed the ceiling where helicopters have an engine shutdown is a lot lower than the other DLC maps.
> 
> On the building near Echo point, there is a Little Bird on top of the roof that spawns. It's EXTREMELY difficult getting your Little Bird up there to capture it.
> 
> Am I the only one experiencing this?


No i learned the hard way today too, because the little bird loses mobility and almost stalls when you reach the new lower ceiling. i ended up losing control (with full passengers), hitting a building and crashing to the ground. luckily two of the four made it out, but I looked and felt rather stuuuuuupid.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> They're infantry maps. LoL
> 
> All kidding aside.... These maps are great except the lack of cover and the destructability. There is such a thing as to much. There are definitely some bad spots to be cornered and good spots to hunt from. Chain Link is fun. It's a little different.
> 
> I think the coding or something seems jinky but NS did too when it came out. We'll see over the next few week.
> 
> Don't really like the Bulldog. Maybe I just need more time with it. Seems some weapons are good and others are bad also. Can't really be. Maybe just me since I haven't played for two weeks.
> 
> All in all I give it 7/10.


Only good map is the North Korea one with the invincible statue of Kim Il Sung that won't yield to even C4 lol

Hopefully the last expansion has some better maps.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> But they have to put ALL the textures quality.. I don't think it would scale down, just a thought.


What are you even saying?
Weapon textures tend to not go above 2048x2048.
And 2048x2048 (ultra) scales down 1024x1024 (high) 512x512 (medium) 256x256 (low)

Also, you realise, the engine already has all the assets and textures for all the map props, terrain etc?
Thus theres NO point in having a 7GB DLC at all. When it only brings 4 maps and nothing that justifies the size.

Also engine vs engine doesnt matter.
Maps are always around the same sizes (if similar in scale) because assets are always in the engine.

Its one thing if the maps have their own, unique assets, that adds to the size, but none of these maps got new assets, they share assets with existing maps, thus it shouldnt increase any size.
Its simple logic and its sad you guys cannot see this, and instead choose to defend EA (not new here on OCN, people seem fond of them)

Its literally filler content to make it seem that they have put alot of polish and effort into making these DLCs.
And you know, its "Next Gen" to have big file sizes. Compression is BAD!
Look at Titanfall.. 35GB or so of Sound... haha, and it doesnt even sound good.
Games dont need flac-sized sound files.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> They do scale down , or up.
> The thing is , every texture is warpable (destruction) ,
> therefore the textyres are more complex then crysis , or for the CE2 engine.
> 
> The frostbite engine is very complex.
> 
> And i like the game , so who cares for the game size.


What are YOU even saying?
Crysis has "Destruction" just like BF4.
Red Faction 1 and 2 had destruction surpassing BF4's wall destruction.

Is RF now suddenly more complex? (usign your logic)

I love the fact you say the engine is complex because the textures scale.. uhm, textures scale in every single PC game.
All textures, no matter what game, if applied to an object which can change form (unlike BF, where it is all modelswap) will warp. Or stretch... like in BF4, making them look weird.

Also "who cares about game size" uhh I have it on an SSD. I dont wanna wait 3 minutes between each level. The size matters ALOT.


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkrooLoose*
> 
> More importantly than you enabling it in game, the server you're playing on has to have it enabled itself.
> 
> Unless something has changed lately and I missed reading it, it's either the server admins or the hosts themselves have to turn on the higher tick rate on their end. If they don't (maybe their server can't handle the added work load or they simply don't even know to turn it on) then you're still going to get the crappy hit reg no matter what you've got your freq update set to.
> 
> So that would very well explain having a great game on server A only to later have a "what the heck" game on server B.


Wow, I didn't know that, but it makes perfect sense. I can play on one server and feel like the game runs perfect.. Then switch servers and can't hit anything...


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> But they have to put ALL the textures quality.. I don't think it would scale down, just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you even saying?
> Weapon textures tend to not go above 2048x2048.
> And 2048x2048 (ultra) scales down 1024x1024 (high) 512x512 (medium) 256x256 (low)
> 
> Also, you realise, the engine already has all the assets and textures for all the map props, terrain etc?
> Thus theres NO point in having a 7GB DLC at all. When it only brings 4 maps and nothing that justifies the size.
> 
> Also engine vs engine doesnt matter.
> Maps are always around the same sizes (if similar in scale) because assets are always in the engine.
> 
> Its one thing if the maps have their own, unique assets, that adds to the size, but none of these maps got new assets, they share assets with existing maps, thus it shouldnt increase any size.
> Its simple logic and its sad you guys cannot see this, and instead choose to defend EA (not new here on OCN, people seem fond of them)
> 
> Its literally filler content to make it seem that they have put alot of polish and effort into making these DLCs.
> And you know, its "Next Gen" to have big file sizes. Compression is BAD!
> Look at Titanfall.. 35GB or so of Sound... haha, and it doesnt even sound good.
> Games dont need flac-sized sound files.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> They do scale down , or up.
> The thing is , every texture is warpable (destruction) ,
> therefore the textyres are more complex then crysis , or for the CE2 engine.
> 
> The frostbite engine is very complex.
> 
> And i like the game , so who cares for the game size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are YOU even saying?
> Crysis has "Destruction" just like BF4.
> Red Faction 1 and 2 had destruction surpassing BF4's wall destruction.
> 
> Is RF now suddenly more complex? (usign your logic)
> 
> I love the fact you say the engine is complex because the textures scale.. uhm, textures scale in every single PC game.
> All textures, no matter what game, if applied to an object which can change form (unlike BF, where it is all modelswap) will warp. Or stretch... like in BF4, making them look weird.
> 
> Also "who cares about game size" uhh I have it on an SSD. I dont wanna wait 3 minutes between each level. The size matters ALOT.
Click to expand...

You do realize that you're arguing a mute point right? No one cares how big the DLC DL was. And I'm not a programmer and never will be but you do realize that there's more the maps than textures right?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BusterOddo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkrooLoose*
> 
> More importantly than you enabling it in game, the server you're playing on has to have it enabled itself.
> 
> Unless something has changed lately and I missed reading it, it's either the server admins or the hosts themselves have to turn on the higher tick rate on their end. If they don't (maybe their server can't handle the added work load or they simply don't even know to turn it on) then you're still going to get the crappy hit reg no matter what you've got your freq update set to.
> 
> So that would very well explain having a great game on server A only to later have a "what the heck" game on server B.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I didn't know that, but it makes perfect sense. I can play on one server and feel like the game runs perfect.. Then switch servers and can't hit anything...
Click to expand...

Hmmmm I'm going to ask my admins about this. Would explain how I can pub and go 40-15 then come battle day and I go literally 5-30.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> You do realize that you're arguing a mute point right? No one cares how big the DLC DL was. And I'm not a programmer and never will be but you do realize that there's more the maps than textures right?


Is there? Like what?
Assets are shared.
Soundfiles are shared.
Textures are shared. (since assets are)

"No one cares how big the DLC DL was"
Uhm.. everyone with an SSD cares.

50GB for a Game with a severe lack of content, its insane.. Compare it to a heavily modded Skyrim which beats BF4 in terms of graphics and content, is only roughly 20GB.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> What are you even saying?
> Weapon textures tend to not go above 2048x2048.
> And 2048x2048 (ultra) scales down 1024x1024 (high) 512x512 (medium) 256x256 (low)
> 
> Also, you realise, the engine already has all the assets and textures for all the map props, terrain etc?
> Thus theres NO point in having a 7GB DLC at all. When it only brings 4 maps and nothing that justifies the size.
> 
> Also engine vs engine doesnt matter.
> Maps are always around the same sizes (if similar in scale) because assets are always in the engine.
> 
> Its one thing if the maps have their own, unique assets, that adds to the size, but none of these maps got new assets, they share assets with existing maps, thus it shouldnt increase any size.
> Its simple logic and its sad you guys cannot see this, and instead choose to defend EA (not new here on OCN, people seem fond of them)
> 
> Its literally filler content to make it seem that they have put alot of polish and effort into making these DLCs.
> And you know, its "Next Gen" to have big file sizes. Compression is BAD!
> Look at Titanfall.. 35GB or so of Sound... haha, and it doesnt even sound good.
> Games dont need flac-sized sound files.
> What are YOU even saying?
> Crysis has "Destruction" just like BF4.
> Red Faction 1 and 2 had destruction surpassing BF4's wall destruction.
> 
> Is RF now suddenly more complex? (usign your logic)
> 
> I love the fact you say the engine is complex because the textures scale.. uhm, textures scale in every single PC game.
> All textures, no matter what game, if applied to an object which can change form (unlike BF, where it is all modelswap) will warp. Or stretch... like in BF4, making them look weird.
> 
> Also "who cares about game size" uhh I have it on an SSD. I dont wanna wait 3 minutes between each level. The size matters ALOT.


To be honest, no one cares. If they made it 7gb,so be it.

In other news, chainlink is really, really fun on low number servers... 16 player max etc.. The linking path always means you end up meeting opposition.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> To be honest, no one cares. If they made it 7gb,so be it.
> 
> In other news, chainlink is really, really fun on low number servers... 16 player max etc.. The linking path always means you end up meeting opposition.


Its fun on servers with high tickets. Otherwise, its over in minutes.


----------



## Mr Nightman

thats why I just use a 1TB hdd as my main drive lol, a plethora of space. Loading times are still relatively quick on a 7200rpm


----------



## calavera

Completely forgot DT was coming out. Downloading at surprisingly fast speeds. :O


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Is there? Like what?
> Assets are shared.
> Soundfiles are shared.
> Textures are shared. (since assets are)
> 
> "No one cares how big the DLC DL was"
> *Uhm.. everyone with an SSD cares.*
> 
> 50GB for a Game with a severe lack of content, its insane.. Compare it to a heavily modded Skyrim which beats BF4 in terms of graphics and content, is only roughly 20GB.


LMAO .... 128G for OS and 240G for games. How do I care how big it is? Plus I'm sure there are piggyback files that get written over so I'm sure you're not really seeing the full 7G. I say upgrade my man or go play Minecraft.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> To be honest, no one cares. If they made it 7gb,so be it.
> 
> *In other news, chainlink is really, really fun on low number servers... 16 player max etc.. The linking path always means you end up meeting opposition*.


Yes Please!!! Love the Chain Link!


----------



## Sempre

Ok...so...I got killed by an M416, normal right? But look on the killfeed above. Well according to that I died from my teammate's Medic bag lol


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> But I only play on UK servers


weird it was just yesterday someone named 89uk in US server. Maybe someone else is using the name what's your tag [OCN]?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> weird it was just yesterday someone named 89uk in US server. Maybe someone else is using the name what's your tag [OCN]?


I don't play with [OCN] tag, never have done...

My in game name is: [TV] alex98uk

Guess someone else was copying me


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Nightman*
> 
> thats why I just use a 1TB hdd as my main drive lol, a plethora of space. Loading times are still relatively quick on a 7200rpm


2-3min loading times, yay, and people have capped points, killed/been killed etc.
Meanwhile on SSD. 30 seconds or less and you're already at the frontlines.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> What are you even saying?
> Weapon textures tend to not go above 2048x2048.
> And 2048x2048 (ultra) scales down 1024x1024 (high) 512x512 (medium) 256x256 (low)
> 
> Also, you realise, the engine already has all the assets and textures for all the map props, terrain etc?
> Thus theres NO point in having a 7GB DLC at all. When it only brings 4 maps and nothing that justifies the size.
> 
> Also engine vs engine doesnt matter.
> Maps are always around the same sizes (if similar in scale) because assets are always in the engine.
> 
> Its one thing if the maps have their own, unique assets, that adds to the size, but none of these maps got new assets, they share assets with existing maps, thus it shouldnt increase any size.
> Its simple logic and its sad you guys cannot see this, and instead choose to defend EA (not new here on OCN, people seem fond of them)
> 
> Its literally filler content to make it seem that they have put alot of polish and effort into making these DLCs.
> And you know, its "Next Gen" to have big file sizes. Compression is BAD!
> Look at Titanfall.. 35GB or so of Sound... haha, and it doesnt even sound good.
> Games dont need flac-sized sound files.
> What are YOU even saying?
> Crysis has "Destruction" just like BF4.
> Red Faction 1 and 2 had destruction surpassing BF4's wall destruction.
> 
> Is RF now suddenly more complex? (usign your logic)
> 
> I love the fact you say the engine is complex because the textures scale.. uhm, textures scale in every single PC game.
> All textures, no matter what game, if applied to an object which can change form (unlike BF, where it is all modelswap) will warp. Or stretch... like in BF4, making them look weird.
> 
> Also "who cares about game size" uhh I have it on an SSD. I dont wanna wait 3 minutes between each level. The size matters ALOT.


How about you go to DICE LA and provide them with the same information. Maybe get an internship there, and by the looks of it, it won't last long as you'll be head programmer. Bringing out DLCs that are only 1GB in size.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> How about you go to DICE LA and provide them with the same information. Maybe get an internship there, and by the looks of it, it won't last long as you'll be head programmer. Bringing out DLCs that are only 1GB in size.


It doesnt make any sense to have such large install sizes, all assets are shared and they should always be, thus they should be baked into the main installation (BF4 vanilla)

Stop defending the filesizes, you know very well the DLCs contain very little content for the price of $15.

I guess the filesizes are due to the new bugs introduced with each DLC....


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> It doesnt make any sense to have such large install sizes, all assets are shared and they should always be, thus they should be baked into the main installation (BF4 vanilla)
> 
> Stop defending the filesizes, you know very well the DLCs contain very little content for the price of $15.
> 
> I guess the filesizes are due to the new bugs introduced with each DLC....


I don't care about the file sizes. Seems it's only you. So go to DICE LA and show them how superior your programming skills are.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I don't care about the file sizes. Seems it's only you. So go to DICE LA and show them how superior your programming skills are.


Then throw me one of those 256GB SSDs that are so "cheap." for this -one- game.

And its not "Programming skills"
Not a single other dev throws out 4 maps at a size of 7GB.

I wonder what size a Planetside 2 continent is.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Then throw me one of those 256GB SSDs that are so "cheap." for this -one- game.
> 
> And its not "Programming skills"
> Not a single other dev throws out 4 maps at a size of 7GB.
> 
> I wonder what size a Planetside 2 continent is.


I didn't state 256GB SSDs are cheap. I'm using a WD 1TB Blue to handle all my games because I'm happy with the performance.

How about, instead of complaining here, you take the feedback to the Battlelog forums?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Then throw me one of those 256GB SSDs that are so "cheap." for this -one- game.
> 
> And its not "Programming skills"
> Not a single other dev throws out 4 maps at a size of 7GB.
> 
> I wonder what size a Planetside 2 continent is.


Then instead of moaning on a small internet forum, go get a job and show people how it is done









Or... is the armchair too comfortable haha

And yes, a 256gb SSD is cheap... €150... about a days work for most people with an average job.


----------



## daguardian

These 4 maps have more in them than other DLC's and they (DICE) have said since BC2 that Frostbite (and Frostbite 2) has issues with size when updating the game or adding DLC.

Comparing to Planetside 2..... that made me laugh out loud. (Planetside 2 may have some gameplay elements that trump BF, but graphics wise, no contest- no wonder its smaller)


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Then instead of moaning on a small internet forum, go get a job and show people how it is done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or... is the armchair too comfortable haha
> 
> And yes, a 256gb SSD is cheap... €150... about a days work for most people with an average job.


Armchair?
And you guys are doing what exactly? Not armchairing? Since you so happily try to say Im wrong with your silly excuses.

Yes, get me a budget of $3000/month and a recent build of FB3.

150+ euroes for 1 game is not cheap.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> but graphics wise, no contest- no wonder its smaller)


A DLC does not add graphics.
So your point is moot.

Also the things that take space:
Uncompressed Sound (games dont need this, since most people use TV speakers or razer/toy product headsets)
Textures > 4096


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Armchair?
> And you guys are doing what exactly? Not armchairing? Since you so happily try to say Im wrong with your silly excuses.
> 
> Yes, get me a budget of $3000/month and a recent build of FB3.
> 
> 150+ euroes for 1 game is not cheap.


You can use an SSD for more than one purpose....

Anyway, go apply to DICE haha... let's see how that works


----------



## Allanitomwesh

FieldBattle 3,so compact we named it backwards. EA,its in the game


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> FieldBattle 3,so compact we named it backwards. EA,its in the game


More like Fatfield given the installation size is currently at 47.4 GB


----------



## Ghost12

I do not know how the game could cause so much spite lol, If do not enjoy do not play, or do not buy another bf, pretty simple really. Some on here enjoy the game regardless of its issues and some just love to moan. Move along and play somehting else, video gaming is meant to be entertainment not cause for daily anguish. The game was causing me unrequired mind set lol, simply stopped playing.


----------



## prescotter

Well if its too big in file size to handle, you can allways play older games like bf2


----------



## 98uk

Maybe the DLC is so fat because it's being made in the USA now by DICE LA


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> Well if its too big in file size to handle, you can allways play older games like bf2


Or better optimized new games that aren't the size of a 'murican fatty stuck in a McDonald's entrance


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Or better optimized new games that aren't the size of a 'murican fatty stuck in a McDonald's entrance


Meh, if it works and it's fun... I can deal with the size. 47gb.. , so what.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> More like Fatfield given the installation size is currently at 47.4 GB


Chill brah,hamzta09 can fix it. Then it'll be FB3


----------



## prescotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Or better optimized new games that aren't the size of a 'murican fatty stuck in a McDonald's entrance


All optimization means these days is stripping quality and detail to make it run better on worse hardware.

I mean look at Battlefield, a full singleplayer campaign, many very big multiplayer maps. Lots of models/meshes everywhere with relatively high detail, that probably also has a ****load of lower quality LOD models to support less powerfull hardware. Many sounds / ambient sounds for the maps and vehicles and all weapons etc.

Complaining about file size of today's games is complaining about increased quality in video games


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> All optimization means these days is stripping quality and detail to make it run better on worse hardware.
> 
> I mean look at Battlefield, a full singleplayer campaign, many very big multiplayer maps. Lots of models/meshes everywhere with relatively high detail, that probably also has a ****load of lower quality LOD models to support less powerfull hardware. Many sounds / ambient sounds for the maps and vehicles and all weapons etc.
> 
> Complaining about file size of today's games is complaining about increased quality in video games


I'm asking for dieting, not starvation. At the very least the single player could be cut out because that's not the point of Battlefield. Its a multiplayer oriented game and should be devoted solely to it.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> All optimization means these days is stripping quality and detail to make it run better on worse hardware.
> 
> I mean look at Battlefield, a full singleplayer campaign, many very big multiplayer maps. Lots of models/meshes everywhere with relatively high detail, that probably also has a ****load of lower quality LOD models to support less powerfull hardware. Many sounds / ambient sounds for the maps and vehicles and all weapons etc.
> 
> Complaining about file size of today's games is complaining about increased quality in video games


Uhm.
Optimization is about keeping the visuals top notch, whilst coding the game/engine to run on lower end hardware.

But yes, you are right, optimization today is about stripping features off, rather than actually optimizing.

Anyway. "many sounds, ambient sounds"
You realise every gunshot sound is a looped .mp3 (or other format, likely smaller) at just a few kB in size. Usually in 3 varieties per gun (depending on single, burst, auto)
Textures are within the base game. Any new maps, will use those same textures, thus no need ot install them again.
Singleplayer campaign? A less than 3 hour long campaign helps justify the 50GB size? Lol.

"Many very big multiplayer maps"
Yet all of the maps combined are smaller than 2/3 Planetside 2 maps.

Ive not seen any LODing in BF4 tbh.
Ive seen Pop-in though. But not actual LOD.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> Well if its too big in file size to handle, you can allways play older games like bf2


Logic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I do not know how the game could cause so much spite lol, If do not enjoy do not play, or do not buy another bf, pretty simple really. Some on here enjoy the game regardless of its issues and some just love to moan. Move along and play somehting else, video gaming is meant to be entertainment not cause for daily anguish. The game was causing me unrequired mind set lol, simply stopped playing.


Shame you cant refund PC games.


----------



## bond32

Do you guys actually have anything constructive to discuss anymore? Or has this thread just turned into a complaint/bash fest...

You guys all are so quick to complain and point fingers about some aspect of the game, but the truth is there is NO OTHER GAME OUT that has even close to the immersive experience, graphics, sound as this game.

Feel like I am the only one who really still/always has enjoyed battlefield 4. I will continue to enjoy it for a long time to come. Paid $120 for this game and for one, feel I got my money worth. 800 played hours and counting, 43k kills, 1.7 kd ratio.

This game is the definition of PC gaming. This game is the reason consoles will get nothing but a little chuckle out of us PC gamers when we see how amazing the experience is.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Do you guys actually have anything constructive to discuss anymore? Or has this thread just turned into a complaint/bash fest...
> 
> You guys all are so quick to complain and point fingers about some aspect of the game, but the truth is there is NO OTHER GAME OUT that has even close to the immersive experience, graphics, sound as this game.
> 
> Feel like I am the only one who really still/always has enjoyed battlefield 4. I will continue to enjoy it for a long time to come. Paid $120 for this game and for one, feel I got my money worth. 800 played hours and counting, 43k kills, 1.7 kd ratio.
> 
> This game is the definition of PC gaming. This game is the reason consoles will get nothing but a little chuckle out of us PC gamers when we see how amazing the experience is.


Loving it mate, no second thoughts. Got great value out the game and have been lucky to have consistent performance and minimal issues throughout the games life.

There will always be whiners such as Hamzta... but just learn to ignore and he'll go away. The armchair experts are usually the ones who are last to understand things









I'm all for criticism, but with knowledge/experience and some kind of proposed solution.

Also, un-used HD space is wasted space. Just like un-used RAM is wasted RAM


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Do you guys actually have anything constructive to discuss anymore? Or has this thread just turned into a complaint/bash fest...
> 
> You guys all are so quick to complain and point fingers about some aspect of the game, but the truth is there is NO OTHER GAME OUT that has even close to the immersive experience, graphics, sound as this game.
> 
> Feel like I am the only one who really still/always has enjoyed battlefield 4. I will continue to enjoy it for a long time to come. Paid $120 for this game and for one, feel I got my money worth. 800 played hours and counting, 43k kills, 1.7 kd ratio.
> 
> This game is the definition of PC gaming. This game is the reason consoles will get nothing but a little chuckle out of us PC gamers when we see how amazing the experience is.


Suggesting that a three hour long single player mode in a multiplayer focused game should be removed to reduce bloat isn't a legitimate criticism?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Suggesting that a three hour long single player mode in a multiplayer focused game should be removed to reduce bloat isn't a legitimate criticism?


That's reasonable criticism. I too had the same thoughts...

EDIT: Or at least make it a separate download... as CTE is to the retail copy.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Also, un-used HD space is wasted space


Not when it comes to SSD's.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> That's reasonable criticism. I too had the same thoughts...
> 
> EDIT: Or at least make it a separate download... as CTE is to the retail copy.


This would probably be the best way to do it, seeing that there are people who enjoyed the campaign. That, or Battlefield could stop competing with games like COD and forgo the campaign altogether, which would also reduce development costs.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> This would probably be the best way to do it, seeing that there are people who enjoyed the campaign. That, or Battlefield could stop competing with games like COD and forgo the campaign altogether, which would also reduce development costs.


They wouldn't build the SP if they didn't feel it would add "value" to the brand and in turn, somehow generate revenue. I kinda see it acting as a "demo" to those people unsure about trying a MP franchise they never owned before.

DICE may have made mistakes along the development route, but one thing is for sure, EA don't make mistakes when it comes to making money. They are pretty good at that!


----------



## bond32

I couldn't care less about single player. It could be 100 gigs and I would still have the game. But I can understand why the size of things is important. Also I understand, albeit insane, some people only play single player on this game.

At any rate, last few times I check this thread all it seems like are complaints. At first some were warranted but it is getting old now.

If we are to complain, can't we complain about maybe game mechanics? Like gun balance or something...

I might even change my name to "LOL_AWS". I used to play with a guy named "AWSIsntEvenOP" haha...


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I couldn't care less about single player. It could be 100 gigs and I would still have the game. But I can understand why the size of things is important. Also I understand, albeit insane, some people only play single player on this game.
> 
> At any rate, last few times I check this thread all it seems like are complaints. At first some were warranted but it is getting old now.
> 
> If we are to complain, can't we complain about maybe game mechanics? Like gun balance or something...
> 
> I might even change my name to "LOL_AWS". I used to play with a guy named "AWSIsntEvenOP" haha...


As long as its not LOL_DMR's


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> As long as its not LOL_DMR's


Haha, why you no like dmr? I have played around with them, some are quite fun like the chinese one QBU-88 since it has such a high velocity, you can get headshots from quite a long ways away... Like, almost too high bullet velocity.


----------



## 98uk

I love DMR's... my weapon of choice. You can get so many kills with the kobra "T" scope.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I love DMR's... my weapon of choice. You can get so many kills with the kobra "T" scope.


Not exactly my style, but occasionally I do pick them up. I play engineer about 90% of the time so it's nice if I find myself getting owned at longer ranges. Otherwise I personally stick to close encounters.

Anyone else got the deagle yet? Gun is freaking awesome... I could roll with just it and still do well.


----------



## 98uk

I think last night I discovered how to be noticed as a commander.

I played before on PC (usually as I eat if i'm alone







) and tablet. No one really listened to me, requested anything or accepted any orders.

Last night I became a loud commander. I would abuse squads over the mic that consisted of one person who was a sniper. I would write things in chat to encourage my team, bribe them with free beer, post facts such as "Accepting your commanders orders is rumoured to make you better in bed, is it worth risking not accepting my orders?". Then, I would publicly shame squads that were crap, e.g. "Well done all squads, except squad F, they were all crap snipers and everyone should hate them".

After that I found people were talking to me, suddenly requesting stuff and accepting my orders. I had more commander leadership ribbons in one round than over 100 hours of play ha. People thought it was jokes too.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Not exactly my style, but occasionally I do pick them up. I play engineer about 90% of the time so it's nice if I find myself getting owned at longer ranges. Otherwise I personally stick to close encounters.
> 
> Anyone else got the deagle yet? Gun is freaking awesome... I could roll with just it and still do well.


Deagle pistol and shotguns, want for nothing. Also favor carbines.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I think last night I discovered how to be noticed as a commander.
> 
> I played before on PC (usually as I eat if i'm alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and tablet. No one really listened to me, requested anything or accepted any orders.
> 
> Last night I became a loud commander. I would abuse squads over the mic that consisted of one person who was a sniper. I would write things in chat to encourage my team, bribe them with free beer, post facts such as "Accepting your commanders orders is rumoured to make you better in bed, is it worth risking not accepting my orders?". Then, I would publicly shame squads that were crap, e.g. "Well done all squads, except squad F, they were all crap snipers and everyone should hate them".
> 
> After that I found people were talking to me, suddenly requesting stuff and accepting my orders. I had more commander leadership ribbons in one round than over 100 hours of play ha. People thought it was jokes too.


Yeah you can end up being the highest scorer on your team in that way too.

I rather like the SP campaign and glad for it. I think I would have waited till sale prices if it didn't have it. But I kinda wish there'd be a chapter added with each DLC. I'm always wishing to see the new maps played in the SP story somehow.

The new link mode is rather interesting and a change of pace from conquest and TDM.

I'm not sure I'm liking Rush on these maps. Granted I've only played each map twice so far.

I feel like the assignments are way too easy to get compared to past DLC's.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Don't hate on single player guys,I actually enjoy a nice long campaign. Teaches you the game if it is your first time in. I actually like far cry 3 for the campaign. I thought BF3 was way too short, haven't played the BF4 one yet though but the trend with shorter and shorter, boring story no script single player campaigns is sad. What happened to the days campaigns moved you to tears,had you yelling alone in the house cursing at the tv and ignoring all house chores for 2 weeks!


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Don't hate on single player guys,I actually enjoy a nice long campaign. Teaches you the game if it is your first time in. I actually like far cry 3 for the campaign. I thought BF3 was way too short, haven't played the BF4 one yet though but the trend with shorter and shorter, boring story no script single player campaigns is sad. What happened to the days campaigns moved you to tears,had you yelling alone in the house cursing at the tv and ignoring all house chores for 2 weeks!


Didn't play much of the BF3 campaign and only completed the BF4 campaign to find the knives, dogtags and get the weapons.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Then throw me one of those 256GB SSDs that are so "cheap." for this -one- game.
> 
> And its not "Programming skills"
> Not a single other dev throws out 4 maps at a size of 7GB.
> 
> I wonder what size a Planetside 2 continent is.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Armchair?
> And you guys are doing what exactly? Not armchairing? Since you so happily try to say Im wrong with your silly excuses.
> 
> Yes, get me a budget of $3000/month and a recent build of FB3.
> 
> 150+ euroes for 1 game is not cheap.
> A DLC does not add graphics.
> So your point is moot.
> 
> Also the things that take space:
> Uncompressed Sound (games dont need this, since most people use TV speakers or razer/toy product headsets)
> Textures > 4096


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Then throw me one of those 256GB SSDs that are so "cheap." for this -one- game.
> 
> And its not "Programming skills"
> Not a single other dev throws out 4 maps at a size of 7GB.
> 
> I wonder what size a Planetside 2 continent is.


I never said the DLC added graphics, nice try to twist, every post of yours is moot, back to the block list.

You brought up a Planetside 2 as a comparison - I merely pointed out that its a bad comparison.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Do you guys actually have anything constructive to discuss anymore? Or has this thread just turned into a complaint/bash fest...
> 
> You guys all are so quick to complain and point fingers about some aspect of the game, but the truth is there is NO OTHER GAME OUT that has even close to the immersive experience, graphics, sound as this game.
> 
> Feel like I am the only one who really still/always has enjoyed battlefield 4. I will continue to enjoy it for a long time to come. Paid $120 for this game and for one, feel I got my money worth. 800 played hours and counting, 43k kills, 1.7 kd ratio.
> 
> This game is the definition of PC gaming. This game is the reason consoles will get nothing but a little chuckle out of us PC gamers when we see how amazing the experience is.


Not everyone - If you add hamzta to your block list the thread becomes better.

I would not be posting if I didn't like the game.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Didn't play much of the BF3 campaign and only completed the BF4 campaign to find the knives, dogtags and get the weapons.


Shoddy script really the BF3 campign. Not very believable. Bloody short too,like 6hrs max.


----------



## daguardian

Origin down here


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Origin down here


dang so that's why i can't connect anymore. Was just about to unlock the Unica 6


----------



## Foxrun

Down here too, poop.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> I never said the DLC added graphics, nice try to twist
> 
> You brought up a Planetside 2 as a comparison - I merely pointed out that its a bad comparison.


Uhm. Your argument is invalid.

You IMPLIED the DLC was 7GB due to "Graphics"

Why? What does Planetside 2 not have visually that BF4 apparently does?
Uhm... I cant think of a single thing.

It has good graphics.
It has up to 2000 players (not a mere 64)
1 map equals roughly 10 or more BF4 maps. (And there are 3, all UNIQUE)
The lighting can look quite amazing unlike BF4's overexposed hollywood crap.

Also, ignoring someone does not solve a problem, neither does it put an end to an argument.
Its the cowards way out. For those whom's jimmies get all rustled, when they cannot figure something smart to say, in order to end the argument.

Skyrim + ENB alone > BF4 in every single way.
Skyrim is still no larger than 15GB with all DLCs.
And it has enough content to last you for months upon months.
And you dont even have to run around the same "maps" for 365 days straight. Shooting the same guns for 365 days straight... just to pay an additional 60 bucks that next year to repeat the process.

And since I am apparently, the "Armchair" dev.
What exactly, makes you NOT "armchair" devs. Considering you have to say that everything I say, is wrong?
You have to be "armchairing" too, in order to tell me Im wrong. If you think you are not, then you are a hypocrite.

Go ask the Hongzhou dev, called The Vulture. He can tell you all about making maps.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Down here too... #DICEPLZ


----------



## Thoth420

Hamzta been reading your posts....definitely agree. Bloat for no reason....at all.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Uhm. Your argument is invalid.
> 
> You IMPLIED the DLC was 7GB due to "Graphics"
> 
> Why? What does Planetside 2 not have visually that BF4 apparently does?
> Uhm... I cant think of a single thing.
> 
> It has good graphics.
> It has up to 2000 players (not a mere 64)
> 1 map equals roughly 10 or more BF4 maps. (And there are 3, all UNIQUE)
> The lighting can look quite amazing unlike BF4's overexposed hollywood crap.
> 
> Also, ignoring someone does not solve a problem, neither does it put an end to an argument.
> Its the cowards way out. For those whom's jimmies get all rustled, when they cannot figure something smart to say, in order to end the argument.
> 
> Skyrim + ENB alone > BF4 in every single way.
> Skyrim is still no larger than 15GB with all DLCs.
> And it has enough content to last you for months upon months.
> And you dont even have to run around the same "maps" for 365 days straight. Shooting the same guns for 365 days straight... just to pay an additional 60 bucks that next year to repeat the process.
> 
> And since I am apparently, the "Armchair" dev.
> What exactly, makes you NOT "armchair" devs. Considering you have to say that everything I say, is wrong?
> You have to be "armchairing" too, in order to tell me Im wrong. If you think you are not, then you are a hypocrite.
> 
> Go ask the Hongzhou dev, called The Vulture. He can tell you all about making maps.


Why are you in a battlefield 4 thread? Just to say how much better planetside 2 is?? Go play it then. No one cares.

I think planetside 2 sucks, I don't know if it's because I'm playing on Australian servers but no one is playing, not even 64 people let alone the 2000 you claim, graphics are definitely inferior to bf4 in my eyes as well. Regardless, I don't go looking for planetside 2 threads to tell people how much better I think bf4 is.


----------



## grunion

What's this all about?


----------



## keikei

^Did you already right-click the bf4 icon in your originsgames library and check for an update?


----------



## grunion

Yep, heck it also did a 7gb update before that.


----------



## keikei

Battlelog update/plug in perhaps?


----------



## grunion

It's not prompting me for any.


----------



## keikei

Restart origin. See what happens.


----------



## kkit0410

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Why are you in a battlefield 4 thread? Just to say how much better planetside 2 is?? Go play it then. No one cares.
> 
> I think planetside 2 sucks, I don't know if it's because I'm playing on Australian servers but no one is playing, not even 64 people let alone the 2000 you claim, graphics are definitely inferior to bf4 in my eyes as well. Regardless, I don't go looking for planetside 2 threads to tell people how much better I think bf4 is.


RIP Briggs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Uhm. Your argument is invalid.
> 
> You IMPLIED the DLC was 7GB due to "Graphics"
> 
> Why? What does Planetside 2 not have visually that BF4 apparently does?
> Uhm... I cant think of a single thing.
> 
> It has good graphics.
> It has up to 2000 players (not a mere 64)
> 1 map equals roughly 10 or more BF4 maps. (And there are 3, all UNIQUE)
> The lighting can look quite amazing unlike BF4's overexposed hollywood crap.
> 
> Go ask the Hongzhou dev, called The Vulture. He can tell you all about making maps.


Hossin is released but the gameplay didn't change at all.
The only New item is Medic's shield... They update the game too slow! Now AU serevr is DEAD.

But really, 40GB BF4 really bad. I am not programmer or game designer, seem like Frostbite don't reuses/share texture at all, very stupid.

I started to afraid... SWBF becam BF4 with Starwar skin. 50GB size, 5 DLC, Bad hit detection, 25 Weapon damage on all weapon, No recoil, Suppression, bad map design, laggy server(specially Asia and AU) and same vehicle hitbox (Vehicle only have side.. I want something like WOT/Warthunder/BF2142, Tank have very small weakpoint or damage model in difference part)

DICE please.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> It's not prompting me for any.


You need to do a regedit fix. It's about the 5th response by the EA rep.

http://answers.ea.com/t5/Battlefield-4/BF4-PC-China-Rising-DLC-Problem/td-p/2017595

But where it says Xpack1, well that's for china rising, this one needs to be called Xpack3. Make sure you have closed origin, and battlelog, then do the fix, restart origin, make sure you repair bf4 then exit origin, restart and it should be good to go.


----------



## keikei

^Nice.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I never entered this thread to preach about Planetside 2.
> I just used it as a comparison. As that one guy seems to believe big size = graphics.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thats likely why you cannot find Planetside 2 matches. However, Im pretty sure Planetside 2 isnt based on regions. Thus you just have to pick whichever server is the most populated at the time (most people, when you're awake, are sleeping though) and then play.
> 
> I encounter hundreds of players whenever I play. I got no problems.
> 
> Besides, I mentioned Planetside 2 just as a comparison, as did I mention skyrim. Because Size != Graphics.
> Console games can reach 50GB on bluray, but they still dont look anywhere near what some PC games offer for only 1/5th of that size.
> Neither do they even contain the amount of content that for instance GTA can manage... and GTA V is only roughly 15-17GB.
> 
> So Size does not equal graphics. If it did, Crysis 1 - 3 would be the largest games of all time. Considering they're the graphics kings still.
> 
> Thing is, planetside 2 is a good game, it looks very very nice, sometimes surpassing BF4, visually. (It also has dynamic tod, fog shadows and the likes)
> If you dont like it, its likely because you tried to lonewolf the game and you found out you just get raped by 20 enemies that play together.
> Planetside 2, is simple to get into, although alot of "regular" FPS fans tend to not read, so they just run around, go to the nearest, EMPTY base and wonder why theres no enemy there. When they should be going to the nearest -under attack- node.


OK, great... but really, people don't care about the size. If you care, go moan somewhere else.

Stop harping on about the same things like a broken record player.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> It's not prompting me for any.


It may have to do with the Xpack reg file. If that still applies to the new DLC... not to sure since I never reinstalled windows (yet) or restored my windows registry


----------



## daguardian

Now..that is highly offensive, you have no idea what you are talking about, thanks for proving just how much of and ignorant and insensitive person you are.

Please apologize to all the Australians, the Aussie gamers and to Lindy Chamberlin, and then do not let the door hit you on the way out - you are not welcome in this thread.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



oh and aren't Skyrim and Planetside 2 crappy DX 9 only...mm yeah thought so, but yeah keep comparing to a current gen DX11 game....


----------



## Zoroastrian

hi im getting REALLY bad random frame drops from 115 fps suddenly to 5 fps !
Im using 2x7990
with latest beta driver
I'm using the haswell clocked at 4.6
I have tried mantle and regular
I have also tried on single monitor rather than eyefinity
Does the same massive random frame drops :-(

Anyone know of a solution ?


----------



## daguardian

Are you using Mantle or DX?


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> hi im getting REALLY bad random frame drops from 115 fps suddenly to 5 fps !
> Im using 2x7990
> with latest beta driver
> Anyone know of a solution ?


Which CPU do you have? Does it happen during leveloution?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> hi im getting REALLY bad random frame drops from 115 fps suddenly to 5 fps !
> Im using 2x7990
> with latest beta driver
> 
> Anyone know of a solution ?


Ive seen this happen before too but honestly don't recall what corrected it. I would download DDU utility, reboot into safe mode, uninstall all drivers (amd) then reinstall the latest beta again.


----------



## Zoroastrian

Ddu utility ? Never heard of it but will try


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> Ddu utility ? Never heard of it but will try


It basically cleans every remaining hidden file/folder + reg entry left over from a driver install. Should give you a "cleaner" platform on which to reinstall graphics drivers.

I used to have the same issues, albeit in BF3. It happened twice, once I couldn't fix without doing a full Windows reinstall (tried everything beforehand) and the second time, I noticed it was caused by my sound card drivers and could see issues when running DPC latency checker.


----------



## Zoroastrian

I have been using atiman to uninstall previous drivers it a always done a complete job before.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Probably should go through your registry with CCleaner as well,it found some old driver remnants too for me.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> I have been using atiman to uninstall previous drivers it a always done a complete job before.


You haven't said whether you are using Mantle or DX11?

Those drops are common when using Mantle, many many people have been complaining about this issue you describe since the latest patch.

I would try using DX11 before re-installing your drivers.

\EDIT : ok you edited your post....

Then definitely re-install drivers if the issue persists, also roll back to 14.4 - I didn't like 14.6 with tri-fire - your basically quad-fire with your set-up.

I would be careful with DDu or other utilities, they can remove other drivers that you may need.

Personally I like to use Bradley W's un-install/cleaning guides, it never fails to resolve any issues I get.


----------



## King PWNinater

Well my other gpu is pretty much broken now. It all started with a blue screen in bf4. Uh...


----------



## zefs




----------



## The-racer

A few pages back i posted that i was getting red screens of death...

Updated my GPU drivers , updated my BIOS drivers , repaired the game files....
Just now , another lockup.

Tried to repair the game files again , windows popup "there's a problem with your PC , please wait while we gather information and to send this data.".
Promted reboot...
Now my BF4 files are corrupted , can't play it anymore...

This is my 4th time trying to type this ,
and i just had another lockup with thesame windows popup.

And now (5th attempt) it locked up playing heartstone...
What to do?

System :
Windows 8 64 bit
4770K
Asus sabertooth.
12Gig ram
7970 windfore oc edition.
128SSD (2X)
3TB HDD


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zefs*






Happened to me as well in other map on a high ping server. I'm guessing network issues.


----------



## The-racer

This is not network...
Cannot be...
When the PC is in idle (heartstone) it crashes...
Even when just speaking on TS just now , it crashed...


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> This is not network...
> Cannot be...
> When the PC is in idle (heartstone) it crashes...
> Even when just speaking on TS just now , it crashed...


Sounds like a corrupted os. Overclocked? windows 8 can be a bit tricky with too many crashes.


----------



## DiceAir

How come in single gpu I get better fps with mantle but multi gpu I get better fps on dx11.1?

r9 280x crossfire


----------



## keikei

^amd is still working out mantle. Remember, bf4 is the first game to use it. The goal is to have mantle be better than dx, but as you can see, the kinks are being worked out.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> ^amd is still working out mantle. Remember, bf4 is the first game to use it. The goal is to have mantle be better than dx, but as you can see, the kinks are being worked out.


Partly because of the GCN revision of his 280X as well.


----------



## Zoroastrian

thanks guys DDU unistaller got me working again havent tried mantle yet but works good with DX again.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Mantle works better on Thief.


----------



## miraldo

Hey guys.

Can you please tell me which are currently the best AMD drivers for R9 290?

I playing only Battlefield 4.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miraldo*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> Can you please tell me which are currently the best AMD drivers for R9 290?
> 
> I playing only Battlefield 4.


14.6 works perfectly for me...


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miraldo*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> Can you please tell me which are currently the best AMD drivers for R9 290?
> 
> I playing only Battlefield 4.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> 14.6 works perfectly for me...


14.6 RC as well. 14.7 was giving me start up issues.


----------



## The-racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Sounds like a corrupted os. Overclocked? windows 8 can be a bit tricky with too many crashes.


Nope , not running any overclocks...
I'm working at the bmx world chamionchips next week , so maybe i'll drop off my machine at the local PC-shop where i bought all my parts.
Let them sort it out...


----------



## miraldo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> 14.6 RC as well. 14.7 was giving me start up issues.


What exactly this RC mean?


----------



## El-Fuego

Thinking of getting another SSD just for BF and other HHD R/W demanding games, now my SSD is for OS only and like to keep it that way,
reason is sometimes in the middle and toward the end of the game it get slower and laggy on me, I checked the system performance and I start seeing this pattern, my HHD read/write is sky rocketing right around the middle and toward the end for some reason, and sometimes right from the start in demanding maps. all the reast are fine, CPU and GPU utilization as far as my performance readings are
thinking of the new-ish MX100 since it's chap and fast, I have 840 evo for OS and its been great but can you justify the extra $30 in gaming performance ? what do you guys think?


----------



## connectwise

Do some of you play hardcore mode? The bulldog in HC mode is just insane for close to medium range, but atm, it's quite useless on few of the new maps due to their long distances. Still, in HC mode you insta die or kill from the bulldog.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miraldo*
> 
> What exactly this RC mean?


Beta.


----------



## daguardian

RC = Release Client

Oh and btw, update PB, new version out.


----------



## The-racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> Nope , not running any overclocks...
> I'm working at the bmx world chamionchips next week , so maybe i'll drop off my machine at the local PC-shop where i bought all my parts.
> Let them sort it out...


Just downloaded the entire BF4 game with expansions again...
Still thesame problem...
Should i try to re-install the OS?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> RC = Release Client
> 
> Oh and btw, update PB, new version out.


release candidate, I believe. Not trying to be pedantic, I just think that is what it stands for.

http://www.maximumpc.com/amd_catalyst_147_release_candidate_drivers_now_available


----------



## bond32

So...Many... Bulldogs...

I often feel I am the only engineer anymore.


----------



## 66racer

So now that dragons teeth is available for the premium guys, how is it? Also any word what the last map pack will be like? A little bored this weekend and deciding if the $35 for premium will be worth it to play DT early (only if final map pack is something I would like). I tend to play a lot of DM since I like smaller maps (original bf3 maps and CQ maps were perfect sizes for me on conquest).

Thanks!


----------



## th3illusiveman

I think they reversed the netcode back to the original one. The game is feeling alot like those days before they patched it. Kill trades, lots and lots of "counts as kill"s, one shot kills, hit marker issues....







I'm close to giving up on this game. I probably have close to 2000 hours combined in all the Battlefield games but i swear this is the worst and makes me want to quit the franchise for good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> So now that dragons teeth is available for the premium guys, how is it? Also any word what the last map pack will be like? A little bored this weekend and deciding if the $35 for premium will be worth it to play DT early (only if final map pack is something I would like). I tend to play a lot of DM since I like smaller maps (original bf3 maps and CQ maps were perfect sizes for me on conquest).
> 
> Thanks!


Small maps with 64 players... which could be fun if done right (close quarters in BF3) but this is BF4 after all. TBH i wouldn't buy anyDLC, they all been subpar imo. Only the remastered BF3 maps were fun.


----------



## Zoroastrian

It's ok but not fantastic. Too fussy on graphics not fussy enough on the actual play.
No Matter how good the food looks if it don't taste good you can not eat it!


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> release candidate, I believe. Not trying to be pedantic, I just think that is what it stands for.
> 
> http://www.maximumpc.com/amd_catalyst_147_release_candidate_drivers_now_available


No you are not being pedantic at all, I stand corrected.


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> I think they reversed the netcode back to the original one. The game is feeling alot like those days before they patched it. Kill trades, lots and lots of "counts as kill"s, one shot kills, hit marker issues....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm close to giving up on this game. I probably have close to 2000 hours combined in all the Battlefield games but i swear this is the worst and makes me want to quit the franchise for good.
> Small maps with 64 players... which could be fun if done right (close quarters in BF3) but this is BF4 after all. TBH i wouldn't buy anyDLC, they all been subpar imo. Only the remastered BF3 maps were fun.


its all downhill after BF2.
BF3 horrible, BF4 horrible.

gamebalance and design is so bad.
if they did design around the netcode, changed time to kill likely tripple the time it takes, change the time it takes to switch weapons and reload we might get a BF game at last again.

atm its like cod clone on steriods not the BF games I played for 10 years.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper*
> 
> its all downhill after BF2.
> BF3 horrible, BF4 horrible.
> 
> gamebalance and design is so bad.
> if they did design around the netcode, *changed time to kill likely tripple the time it takes*, change the time it takes to switch weapons and reload we might get a BF game at last again.
> 
> atm its like cod clone on steriods not the BF games I played for 10 years.


Whilst I agree 3 & 4 are a step in the wrong direction on many levels for BF, and switching weapons/gadgets/reloading & changing stance take far to long, if actually you were to triple the TTK you really would have CoD on steriods - I think the TTK is fine atm


----------



## ski-bum

Is the server down again?


----------



## dmhnc

I can't get on myself. Must be down.


----------



## ski-bum

You maps crash server?
wow


----------



## nasmith2000

can't log on either


----------



## spinejam

BF3 and BF4 servers still down.


----------



## BusterOddo

Yep...down for me too. Anybody see any announcements anywhere?


----------



## motokill36

Yep me too


----------



## El-Fuego

same here, come on, it's the weekend!!! are they pushing us to buy Titan or something!


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> same here, come on, it's the weekend!!! are they pushing us to buy Titan or something!


I have a Titan.
I should be able to log in then. lol

I like how you can't even play campaign.


----------



## El-Fuego

Talking about Titan fall the game


----------



## dmhnc

seems to be back up....


----------



## hamzta09

They broke hitreg again?

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955064781755853078/


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> They broke hitreg again?
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955064781755853078/


To say they broke it would imply it was fixed. [email protected] (less than perfect) tick rate still beats out [email protected], just a load of old nonsense to quell the masses of you tube followers/hipsters. Game is garbage

Oh and after installing Skyrim enb and many associated mods will concur is one of the best looking games have ever seen. ( never heard of the mods until you mentioned it +1) steered away from the game since release but bought a key today.


----------



## 2tired

hey guys I have an r9 290. IS there anything I can do to optimize this game for bf4? I was watching this guys highlights and his hit markers are clearly better than mine. I know a lot goes into it, but I know my hardware is good enough for bf4. Besides update drivers and using mantle, is there anything else I can do?


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2tired*
> 
> hey guys I have an r9 290. IS there anything I can do to optimize this game for bf4? I was watching this guys highlights and his hit markers are clearly better than mine. I know a lot goes into it, but I know my hardware is good enough for bf4. Besides update drivers and using mantle, is there anything else I can do?


Do you use a .cfg file?

What resolution/fov was"this guy's highlights" playing at?

They would be the first things I would do.

CTE change log for anyone interested, increase in soldier movement!








Quote:


> Today we got a another update for you, sadly the patch size issue has not been fixed yet - this patch is big.
> Sidenote: we will make Dragons Teeth maps available in Friday's release (hopefully our next CTE release). Which can mean even bigger patch sizes unless the size issue has been tracked down - sorry for that in advance if that is the case!
> 
> PATCH CHANGES
> This is what is included in this patch:
> 
> Soldier Movement Improved
> We've changed the momentum of the soldier (not top speed), accelleration and stopping has been sped up. Try it out!
> Obliteration changes
> Obliteration bomb circle UI animation is synced with every position update.
> Reduced obliteration bomb update time from 10sec -> 8sec
> UI changes
> Bug fix: Defensive "dorito" is now only showing in the world (and not on the minimap) as intended.
> Grenade icons are now cleaned up when they explode - for all grenades except the incendiary grenade.
> Systems performance test now properly displays millisecond values (it was displaying seconds)
> The minimap now has an option to stop rotating (for the player that prefer that way of looking at the world)
> 
> VISUAL RECOIL - SCOPE PASS 1
> We've now made ALL close range and medium range sights use the new system, except three sights:
> 
> Iron sights
> IRNV
> FLIR
> These three we want to keep the way they are since they have other advantages on the battlefield (quicker ADS, clearly see targets respectively).
> 
> What has changed?
> 
> The sights now all use high quality textures at all times (test with low graphics settings)
> The red dot graphics has gotten a facelift/is more precise - we need to test this out in bright environments
> All sights are scaled to what we want from a gameplay point of view
> 
> What is still broken?
> 
> Some sight clipping will occur on most weapons
> Sorting of some of the Medium range sights is incorrect (the red part being behind the black part - fix in next update)
> Blurry textures (not using the high fidelity ones) on some medium sights
> Pistol red dot sights


----------



## 2tired

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Do you use a .cfg file?
> 
> What resolution/fov was"this guy's highlights" playing at?
> 
> They would be the first things I would do.
> 
> CTE change log for anyone interested, increase in soldier movement!


look at this guys video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhKzIp7bwKE

how can I get gameplay that smooth? My CPU is at stock right now, so maybe that might help?

also my r9 290 is running at 90 degrees when I play. I understand they can run at that speed but wouldnt it be detrimental to have my card running that high?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

No they are designed to run that hot or even hotter but 290s call for water as much as any card ever. But provided it's not crashing or black screening you don't really need to worry about the temps.

Yes overclock your CPU and start paying more attention to the perfoverlay graph in-game to try to see where the bottleneck(s) lie.


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2tired*
> 
> hey guys I have an r9 290. IS there anything I can do to optimize this game for bf4? I was watching this guys highlights and his hit markers are clearly better than mine. I know a lot goes into it, but I know my hardware is good enough for bf4. Besides update drivers and using mantle, is there anything else I can do?


hitreg depends on server/client, some servers you hit better and some others its like a bubble.
change servers until you find one that works better.
his hitreg I seldom have had due to the way bf4 measure stuff.
its not about the hardware even though 120hz and mantle helps.


----------



## Ghost12

Has mantle improved or changed enough on the 7xxx series yet to try again? my boys both have that gpu and have tried mantle twice in bf4 since release but was a complete no go, wondering if worth another try yet.

Thanks


----------



## Allanitomwesh

didn't manage to install bf4 this weekend but there are couple of things I'd like to know are gone
1.ghost killa - looking around. all clear, get shot down,dude is right next to you on the kill cam.
2.spawn killa - spawn in. dude spawns next to you hey buddy!ratatat your dead. The hell? Get him guys! oh wait did the game just spawn me in the middle of the enemy spawn?
3. crap hit reg - Crouch behind rock BEFORE enemy shoots. Still die as all his hits register. Run around corner BEFORE he starts shooting, or on fits bullet only. Still die as the other 4 land anyway.
4.Overpowered jet, useless stringer - he's flying too high for us to lock him but he can spot all of us on the ground and blow us to hell? You need two locks with the stinger to get a hit. The second one has to be inside the flare reload time. It just isn't. Thing is god aweful slow. I have to wait for panic flares and any good pilot will never panic flare. The only way to kill a jet is fly one yourself, then you lose all objectives when you're all in the sky, lol. Besides,I suck at flying.
5.Less hackers - One hit kill,Aimbot,damage mod (superman
hack where he's always at 100 unless you hit him with a one hit kill weapon like m98b headshot or xbox high shot)


----------



## the9quad

Allan, all those things happen. One thing I will say is if you think someone is hacking, more than likely they are not. I've put in a lot of hours and only ran into two hackers the whole time. Could some others have been hacking sure..but not obvious enough or detrimental enough to really say or hurt the experience. There is always some good players and a lot of players who have been playing for along time. I get called hacker a lot and I bet a lot of others here do as well. It comes from knowing how others play and you just know what they are going to do or where they will go based on experience. So when you get killed and think, how did that guy even know I was there?, well he knew because he plays a lot and this isn't his first rodeo. That and some people are just really good, it's frustrating yes, but the only recourse is to just get better and play more.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I know a hacker vs a good player when I see one. Level one or 2 coz its a new account. 7KDR in 50hrs. 105 - 2 in a match? headshot from across the map with a pdw? hmmm? you start shooting at him he just casually turns and headshots you with a pistol on his first shot an he is still at 100%? and in the killcam he is still spamming his pistol,out in the open,clearly taking hits,but not dying.Changes a winning round just by showing up. Nemesis's everybody on the map. Everybody! Noone is that "good".And when youcall himout he leaves at the end of the match to go rape another TDM server,because they rarely play conquest,because on conquest a aimbot would be obvious.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2tired*
> 
> look at this guys video
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhKzIp7bwKE
> 
> how can I get gameplay that smooth? My CPU is at stock right now, so maybe that might help?
> 
> also my r9 290 is running at 90 degrees when I play. I understand they can run at that speed but wouldnt it be detrimental to have my card running that high?


It looks like his settings are on low with no AA - you should PM him and ask him nicely to share his settings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Has mantle improved or changed enough on the 7xxx series yet to try again? my boys both have that gpu and have tried mantle twice in bf4 since release but was a complete no go, wondering if worth another try yet.
> 
> Thanks


Nope 7XXX series is still not playing nicely with Mantle - well not in multicard set-ups, with any driver so far.


----------



## 98uk

Who decided to put cruise missiles on obliteration as commander?

Just got a 30 kill streak in one round and with 200% multiplier, got nearly 70,000 points


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> didn't manage to install bf4 this weekend but there are couple of things I'd like to know are gone
> 1.ghost killa - looking around. all clear, get shot down,dude is right next to you on the kill cam.
> 2.spawn killa - spawn in. dude spawns next to you hey buddy!ratatat your dead. The hell? Get him guys! oh wait did the game just spawn me in the middle of the enemy spawn?
> 3. crap hit reg - Crouch behind rock BEFORE enemy shoots. Still die as all his hits register. Run around corner BEFORE he starts shooting, or on fits bullet only. Still die as the other 4 land anyway.
> 4.Overpowered jet, useless stringer - he's flying too high for us to lock him but he can spot all of us on the ground and blow us to hell? You need two locks with the stinger to get a hit. The second one has to be inside the flare reload time. It just isn't. Thing is god aweful slow. I have to wait for panic flares and any good pilot will never panic flare. The only way to kill a jet is fly one yourself, then you lose all objectives when you're all in the sky, lol. Besides,I suck at flying.
> 5.Less hackers - One hit kill,Aimbot,damage mod (superman
> hack where he's always at 100 unless you hit him with a one hit kill weapon like m98b headshot or xbox high shot)


If these things seriously bother you, then you should probably never install another BF game ever again and go play WoW. I've played well over 300 hours and none of these are game changers or ruin my experience.


----------



## jdstock76

So after an exhaustive DT run this weekend I've decided the following:

1) The net code is better but not perfect.

2) Unlocking the Unica and Deagle was by far the funnest I've had in a month.

3) The Deagle is awesome!

4) The Bulldog isn't as good as people think. Give me my AWS or M416. Not that I didn't enjoy using it but the kills per reload is a bit low compared to other rifles.

5) The maps are aren't half bad. Good infantry play. Propaganda, Garden, and the market one are good maps. The half sunken boat one isn't good but I think with a well organized battle plan it could be as good as the others. Propaganda seems more like a flag chase similar to Peaks.

6) Chainlink game mode is very fun. 2000 ticket games can literally end in 3min or last 30. Definitely a refresh since EA has screwed up TDM and Rush so badly.

7) The Ballistic shield is a pretty awesome feature. I was a little apprehensive about it at first but after using it a few times I've come around. Using it pretty much means suicide but may, with a savvy enough squad, allow you to push that corner or room you need to take.

All in all not bad. We had a ton of fun this weekend. More than we've had in a while.


----------



## 98uk

Chainlink is probably one of the best new modes in a while.


----------



## gdubc

Havent got the shield yet but a squad mate had one and it was really funny to watch. Those shields are like bullet magnets. All enemies seemed blinded to everything except shield guy. They would unload full out on the guy and you could just pick them off easily in their blind rage.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

With the riot shield, you can still be killed if they shoot through the slat where you can see from, or if they shoot your feet.


----------



## velocityx

any tips for optimizing mantle under i7? with my fx 8320 it was smooth as butter, here i'm seeing 60% utilization and some stutter more often than not. FPS is higher than on FX but its not as smooth.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> any tips for optimizing mantle under i7? with my fx 8320 it was smooth as butter, here i'm seeing 60% utilization and some stutter more often than not. FPS is higher than on FX but its not as smooth.


That's weird.

It should run just as smooth if not better with an i7, try disabling HT.


----------



## velocityx

what about disabling power saving features in the bios? I remember I had all off with my FX, here all is new for me;]


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> what about disabling power saving features in the bios? I remember I had all off with my FX, here all is new for me;]


You could try that as well. I would try disabling HT as well though.

Many have suffered from performance smoothness issues due to HT.


----------



## daguardian

I am running an i7-2600k with HT enabled, its smooth.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> If these things seriously bother you, then you should probably never install another BF game ever again and go play WoW. I've played well over 300 hours and none of these are game changers or ruin my experience.


Not bother me seriously,but still,would like to see them gone,they are responsiblef for most of my cursing at the game


----------



## daguardian

More CTE changes - need to delete old CTE and download again.
Quote:


> Today we got a BIG patch for you, sorry in advance for that. Unfortunately this is the only way to fix the patchsize - we are doing a new "baseline", and this time it contains all BF4 maps to date (Base, China Rising, Second Assault, Naval Strike, Dragon's Teeth).
> 
> NOTE: You will have to UNINSTALL the CTE-client before downloading this patch, or you will run into issues (and your harddrive will thank you too). So start by uninstalling the CTE first! The build looks to be about 30+Gb, so brace yourself for that kind of size.
> 
> This will hopefully mean our coming patches will be small and nimble however - so Hooray for that!
> 
> PATCH CHANGES
> This is what is included in this patch:
> 
> Flashbang tweaks
> Flashbangs now hide the HUD (still shows the minimap - we will probable make them hide the FULL hud next).
> Enemies flashbang time is now 10 seconds, and friendlies 5 seconds.
> Grenade HUD-icons only shows when needed
> De cluttering the HUD, and only showing these icons when they are a danger to you
> Netcode Automation
> The AUTO option now uses a new value to track if the client has trouble with the High Frequency setting (to determine if it needs to lower or raise the setting). The time is also shortened from 30s to 5s to react.
> 
> UI TRIAGE
> New UI cleanup and tweaks added:
> 
> Independent minimap scaling and visibility control added
> Via the advanced gameplay options screen. Minimap scaling has much higher limit than the existing general HUD scaling option
> Player's own health bar/HUD world icon
> Disabled your own third person healthbar to reduce HUD clutter
> The global HUD scale option moved from the video options screen to the advanced gameplay options screen
> Player name/health/vehicle now shown for any friendly unit at long distance on reticle rollover.
> Was for squad mates only before but based on requests from players wanting to know the status of any friendly distant vehicle we added this
> 
> VISUAL RECOIL - WEAPON PASS 2
> We've now finished these weapons & sight combinations:
> 
> All Assault weapons
> All Handguns
> All Carbines
> All sights on all weapon now use high quality textures
> The sights fixed includes all Closerange and medium range ones except:
> Iron sights
> IRNV
> FLIR
> Remaining weapons to be fixed: PDW's, LMG's, Recon rifles, DMR's and Shotguns.
> 
> BULLET COLLISION CLEANUP
> We now have a new effort where we look at the worst object in the game when it comes to bullet collision - and fix them. Much thanks to this thread: Open Forum thread by Zoutepoel - Thank you!
> 
> Collision fixes in this update:
> 
> Fixed collision issue on Dawnbreaker near lion statue
> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=34td1qv&s=8#.U8h7wLEQ470
> Lion statue in Siege of Shanghai, Dawnbreaker, Flood Zone, Lumphini Garden
> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2dlnfj4&s=8#.U8hADLEQ470
> Caspian 2014 - Collision blocking bullet issue. large tubbles at gas station
> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=xdcxgw&s=8#.U8cmFLEQ470
> 
> LANCANG DAM - REMINDER
> Remember: we added Lancang Dam to the Rush servers! Please help us test it!


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> You could try that as well. I would try disabling HT as well though.
> 
> Many have suffered from performance smoothness issues due to HT.


this may sound silly, but I feel better when I see those 8 threads in my perf graph ;p

I'm gonna finish installing my system and apps, and will try to learn it as I go. I love how it runs, performance is excellent, latency is so much less. but those spikes ruin my experience. It might be that july 8th patch tho.


----------



## jdstock76

Seems I remember reading that grenades were nerfed to only give 80% damage max. Well I noticed over the weekend that is not true. They are all 100% across the board. Can anyone verify that for me? I'll look into it as well.

Ballistic Shield is definitely vulnerable but the idea is give give your team mates the time to take out the opposition. I think it serves it's purpose.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Not bother me seriously,but still,would like to see them gone,they are responsiblef for most of my cursing at the game


You need to spend more time with it&#8230;and also be glad it's six months later and not still around launch time because the game is overall much improved.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Seems I remember reading that grenades were nerfed to only give 80% damage max. Well I noticed over the weekend that is not true. They are all 100% across the board. Can anyone verify that for me? I'll look into it as well.
> 
> Ballistic Shield is definitely vulnerable but the idea is give give your team mates the time to take out the opposition. I think it serves it's purpose.


Where do you see the 100% stat? I use RGO quite a bit, and they do something like 60% damage each, so if you spam 2 then its a kill, makes them one of the more loved grenades because of that. Minis got nerfed a while ago IIRC, I think they do around 35% each so it would take 3 direct hits to kill with those. The standard grenade may be at 100% I don't know.

You can't trust the battlelog stats for weapons at all though, they are totally messed up last I checked. The best resource is probably symthic.com for actual damage


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> You need to spend more time with it&#8230;and also be glad it's six months later and not still around launch time because the game is overall much improved.


At least theres no more "kill assist 99"


----------



## Unknownm

every other gun besides the bulldog = crappy scores. Bulldog is just great for TDM, however I'm trying out others.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/490458024993596096/829721258/


----------



## DoomDash

Anyone else get a huge memory leak when launching BF4?


----------



## akaTRAP

Is the server browser working for anyone? Yet again if I try to change the filter, it won't bring up servers.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akaTRAP*
> 
> Is the server browser working for anyone? Yet again if I try to change the filter, it won't bring up servers.


Works fine for me, although I've never had Problems with it. Maybe it's a regional Thing?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akaTRAP*
> 
> Is the server browser working for anyone? Yet again if I try to change the filter, it won't bring up servers.


Been working perfect for me over the last few days... though I did see the maintenance warning yesterday.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Been working perfect for me over the last few days... though I did see the maintenance warning yesterday.


I saw that too but it didn't affect anything for me. I see you're in Germany too, maybe it really is a regional Thing?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Seems I remember reading that grenades were nerfed to only give 80% damage max. Well I noticed over the weekend that is not true. They are all 100% across the board. Can anyone verify that for me? I'll look into it as well.
> 
> Ballistic Shield is definitely vulnerable but the idea is give give your team mates the time to take out the opposition. I think it serves it's purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you see the 100% stat? I use RGO quite a bit, and they do something like 60% damage each, so if you spam 2 then its a kill, makes them one of the more loved grenades because of that. Minis got nerfed a while ago IIRC, I think they do around 35% each so it would take 3 direct hits to kill with those. The standard grenade may be at 100% I don't know.
> 
> You can't trust the battlelog stats for weapons at all though, they are totally messed up last I checked. The best resource is probably symthic.com for actual damage
Click to expand...

Maybe it's glitchy coding again. Because I swear I get one shotted all the time. I know I never get made kills so I gave up and run strictly smoke now.

I played a few rounds last night running the Deagle as primary for CQ and using my rifles for distance. Epic! I'll do a video soon and post it. Good times.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

There have been reports of suspected memory leaks but I can't say it's such a problem that it is immediately noticeable upon launching.


----------



## Sadmoto

Is anyone having problem with battlelog?

whenever I try to login I get "Problem contacting EA Login, please try again in a while"


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Is anyone having problem with battlelog?
> 
> whenever I try to login I get "Problem contacting EA Login, please try again in a while"


Game statistics engine is down, bf4/bf3


----------



## daguardian

And wouldn't it be great if it never came back up again


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> And wouldn't it be great if it never came back up again


yes, it would fix the game in my opinion. people would play to win instead of for me me me!


----------



## hamzta09

So, every death so far has been KIA.

What.

Guy shoots at me - KIA.
Explosion happening - KIA.
Explode inside vehicle of any kind - KIA.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> yes, it would fix the game in my opinion. people would play to win instead of for me me me!


Exactly - be like '42 and BFV - no unlocks, totally skill-based gameplay.


----------



## DoomDash

After 4 months off I'm finally getting back into Battlefield 4. I played a few hours of Naval Strike, but it wasn't quite enough to hold my interest. Now that Dragons Teeth is out, I thought I'd give it another shot. I'm really enjoying it so far, specifically the new sniper rifle, deagle, and maps. Hoping to unlock my Shield soon.

Anyway I'm back to working on another montage video, even though my first one didn't get much for viewers ( first montage video ever tbh ). As long as I enjoy it right?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> After 4 months off I'm finally getting back into Battlefield 4. I played a few hours of Naval Strike, but it wasn't quite enough to hold my interest. Now that Dragons Teeth is out, I thought I'd give it another shot. I'm really enjoying it so far, specifically the new sniper rifle, deagle, and maps. Hoping to unlock my Shield soon.
> 
> Anyway I'm back to working on another montage video, even though my first one didn't get much for viewers ( first montage video ever tbh ). As long as I enjoy it right?


Dat was pretty sic. I want to see moar!!


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Dat was pretty sic. I want to see moar!!


Thanks, I was pretty happy with it, but I really didn't know how to get viewers for it without being a super spammer. I posted it once on reddit and now twice on here. That's about it. I maybe should have started it with the helicopter pilot sniping, started off kinda of slow.


----------



## keikei

Not sure how youtube searches work, but i'd imagine the more frag vids you create/post, the more likelihood of hit? I've seen a lot mediocre gameplay footage with a thousand+ hits, and yours deserve a hella lot more views imo.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> After 4 months off I'm finally getting back into Battlefield 4. I played a few hours of Naval Strike, but it wasn't quite enough to hold my interest. Now that Dragons Teeth is out, I thought I'd give it another shot. I'm really enjoying it so far, specifically the new sniper rifle, deagle, and maps. Hoping to unlock my Shield soon.
> 
> Anyway I'm back to working on another montage video, even though my first one didn't get much for viewers ( first montage video ever tbh ). As long as I enjoy it right?


just checked it out too...very nice man i'd def check out your next vid.


----------



## JAM3S121




----------



## Ghost12

http://www.gamespot.com/articles/battlefield-hardline-delayed-until-early-2015/1100-6421246/


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/articles/battlefield-hardline-delayed-until-early-2015/1100-6421246/


My guess is preorders were terrible.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> My guess is preorders were terrible.


You could be right, would be quite a large U turn from EA release practice of get it out the door to compete with cod release strategy. Who knows, if makes for a better game for whatever reason we benefit so not a bad thing either way.


----------



## Someone09

I only read back a couple of pages so forgive me if this has been answered before.
But is it just me or is the Pearl Market map the most demanding map hardware wise? I mean, I usually get a good 70FPS on most maps. On Firestorm and Giulin Peaks it´s noticeable less. But Pearl Market is almost unplayable for me.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> yes, it would fix the game in my opinion. people would play to win instead of for me me me!
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly - be like '42 and BFV - no unlocks, totally skill-based gameplay.
Click to expand...

^this


----------



## 98uk

Nah, unlocks makes the game interesting for me. It gives me something new to try towards each game... it makes me play with new weapons to unlock stuff and generally adds fun.

1942 was good... but I like having unlocks and things to work towards. It's a fun sense of achievement when you get something.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Nah, unlocks makes the game interesting for me. It gives me something new to try towards each game... it makes me play with new weapons to unlock stuff and generally adds fun.
> 
> 1942 was good... but I like having unlocks and things to work towards. It's a fun sense of achievement when you get something.


Unlocks don't bother me as much as the stats. Stats have ruined any semblance of team play. Because to most people it's all about their kdr


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Unlocks don't bother me as much as the stats. Stats have ruined any semblance of team play. Because to most people it's all about their kdr


KDR has been available since 1942 by pressing tab...


----------



## the9quad

For each game yea but you had to use third party sites to track it permanently. That's the difference. When your team won back then it meant much much more. Personally I think stat tracking killed ctf.


----------



## velocityx

guys im getting so frustrated, pls help.

recently I changed from amd fx 8320 to an intel i7 DC. Its been almost two months since I played the game, I know there was a july 8th patch so I dont know if its the patch or does intel just plain bad in this game, but heres the thing.

on a fresh win 8.1 install, crossfire 290, mantle enabled, 14.6 catalyst or 14.7 no difference, 2560x1440, I have my i7 spiking and lagging causing stutter in game. same drivers but amd fx was smooth as butter no spikes but of course lower fps. here I get higher overall fps but cpu is playing games.

on low settings in game it looks like this




on all ultra settings it looks better but cpu still sucks





heres what I did so far
i tried to disable turbo mode,
disabled HT.
disabled antivirus, firewall,
all software running in the taskbar,
turned off chrome while gaming,
cpu is around 60C while I do this so no thermal throttling
set high performance plan in windows
also set minimum cpu state to 100%

any ideas? im new to intel so maybe I have to turn off some stuff in the bios? running Z97.

also unparked the cores already,


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> guys im getting so frustrated, pls help.
> 
> recently I changed from amd fx 8320 to an intel i7 DC. Its been almost two months since I played the game, I know there was a july 8th patch so I dont know if its the patch or does i*ntel just plain bad in this game, but heres the thing.*
> 
> on a fresh win 8.1 install, crossfire 290, mantle enabled, 14.6 catalyst or 14.7 no difference, 2560x1440, I have my i7 spiking and lagging causing stutter in game. same drivers but amd fx was smooth as butter no spikes but of course lower fps. here I get higher overall fps but cpu is playing games.
> 
> on low settings in game it looks like this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on all ultra settings it looks better but cpu still sucks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> heres what I did so far
> i tried to disable turbo mode,
> disabled HT.
> disabled antivirus, firewall,
> all software running in the taskbar,
> turned off chrome while gaming,
> cpu is around 60C while I do this so no thermal throttling
> set high performance plan in windows
> also set minimum cpu state to 100%
> 
> any ideas? im new to intel so maybe I have to turn off some stuff in the bios? running Z97.
> 
> also unparked the cores already,


Intel does not do bad in this game, no problem here with my I7, never disabled HT, never a single problem since game release. May be better looking in the mantle, video card driver area than the cpu imo. Things of note though, there is zero need to disbale power options on haswell, zero need to set power to performance in windows with haswell and zero need to set minimum processer to 100%.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Intel does not do bad in this game, no problem here with my I7, never disabled HT, never a single problem since game release. May be better looking in the mantle, video card driver area than the cpu imo. Things of note though, there is zero need to disbale power options on haswell, zero need to set power to performance in windows with haswell and zero need to set minimum processer to 100%.


thanks for pointers about what isnt needed with Haswell. it seems the game is like that since July 8th patch. mantle was running smooth for me since the beginning so I donno, either it sucks with intel cpus or it is indeed the game being bugged after patch.


----------



## the9quad

Well personally I'd look into overlays as the issue. Turn off origin overlay, don't use afterburner see if that helps.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> thanks for pointers about what isnt needed with Haswell. it seems the game is like that since July 8th patch. mantle was running smooth for me since the beginning so I donno, either it sucks with intel cpus or it is indeed the game being bugged after patch.


I have played since the patch and still zero cpu trouble, I rarely play anymore and no issues, some frame drop issues on the new maps in certain places but think that is common and not really played them enough to see if was consistent. Single 780 on 1440p, auto game [email protected] and cfg capped to 110fps to match my screen, I can mainly keep 110 fps for the large percentage on any map.

Are you overclocked at all yet or stock?, with the 8320 as you will know disabling certain bios settings helped or was needed, that is not the case with haswell in the same scenario. I have all bios power savings on, balanced plan in windows with nothing amended and am [email protected]

@the9quad, valid point worth investigating although I am using ab overlay since disabling origin in game was causing the zero [email protected] issue and is fine.


----------



## velocityx

my system is 3 days old and havent had a chance to oc that i7, wanted to check if everything was working fine etc before I start playing with it. And also I need to learn the new system so baby steps.

I dont use any overlays, only what is available through bf4 console commands. Origin overlay is disabled. Im scratching my head what could be the issue here.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> thanks for pointers about what isnt needed with Haswell. it seems the game is like that since July 8th patch. mantle was running smooth for me since the beginning so I donno, either it sucks with intel cpus or it is indeed the game being bugged after patch.


Knowing bf4, I reckon that patch broke the game for you. Try older amd patches maybe? I'm using the previous amd patch myself, the new one was wonky as heck for me.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Knowing bf4, I reckon that patch broke the game for you. Try older amd patches maybe? I'm using the previous amd patch myself, the new one was wonky as heck for me.


what exactly do you mean by amd patch? drivers? I already tried the new 14.7 and went back to my old 14.6 that I was using with great success in May.

I guess this is the perfect time to put that bf4 on vacation and fire up that divinity original sin Ive downloaded a few days ago.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> what exactly do you mean by amd patch? drivers? I already tried the new 14.7 and went back to my old 14.6 that I was using with great success in May.
> 
> I guess this is the perfect time to put that bf4 on vacation and fire up that divinity original sin Ive downloaded a few days ago.


Yeah, the drivers. Maybe try the older ones prior to 14.6.


----------



## Baasha

I asked this about a year ago in the BF3 thread, but I'll ask again in the BF4 thread.

Is there anyone on OCN who is a really good Viper/attack helicopter pilot?

I am sick and tired of n00bs getting in the pilot seat only to fly a few feet and crash and/or bail so he/she can get to a higher place.

I really want someone as a BF4-buddy who can FLY WELL - I am a pretty good shooter and love wreaking havoc on the enemy with a good pilot.

For a couple of games, I lucked out and someone good got in and my goodness, it was SO MUCH FUN!

98% of the time, however, getting in the Viper/Havoc gunner seat means a few seconds of flight before crashing by a ******ed pilot.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I asked this about a year ago in the BF3 thread, but I'll ask again in the BF4 thread.
> 
> Is there anyone on OCN who is a really good Viper/attack helicopter pilot?
> 
> I am sick and tired of n00bs getting in the pilot seat only to fly a few feet and crash and/or bail so he/she can get to a higher place.
> 
> I really want someone as a BF4-buddy who can FLY WELL - I am a pretty good shooter and love wreaking havoc on the enemy with a good pilot.
> 
> For a couple of games, I lucked out and someone good got in and my goodness, it was SO MUCH FUN!
> 
> 98% of the time, however, getting in the Viper/Havoc gunner seat means a few seconds of flight before crashing by a ******ed pilot.




Edit: Just an fyi, the gunner seat is stupid easy. And with the amount of AA in this game, you really don't have any place to call pilots ******ed when you appear to only get in the seat that doesn't actually fly.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

25 service stars with jet? Damn. Can barely lift off


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Just an fyi, the gunner seat is stupid easy. And with the amount of AA in this game, you really don't have any place to call pilots ******ed when you appear to only get in the seat that doesn't actually fly.


Well, I just prefer to play gunner - never said I can fly well. In fact, I cannot fly for beans - I want a good pilot so that I can have fun blasting fools. No idea why you're being dismissive.

Anyhoo - who is that in the pic? Is that you?


----------



## sinnedone

Bond 32 and I like the same vehicles pretty much lol.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Well, I just prefer to play gunner - never said I can fly well. In fact, I cannot fly for beans - I want a good pilot so that I can have fun blasting fools. No idea why you're being dismissive.
> 
> Anyhoo - who is that in the pic? Is that you?


Yes.

Flying in BF4 is a ton of fun, but made a huge pain in the a$$ by all the kids who think they are awesome because they got some kills with the MAA, stinger, IGLA, etc etc... Especially the attack chopper, spend about 70% of my time when I pilot simply avoiding lock-ons.

Edit: Add me if you want, name is LOL_Netcode

If you gun though, please for the love of got prioritize targets - like the enemy attack chopper, MAA, etc. Don't get carried away because you saw a bunch of doritos pop up.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Just an fyi, the gunner seat is stupid easy. And with the amount of AA in this game, you really don't have any place to call pilots ******ed when you appear to only get in the seat that doesn't actually fly.


Your name is lol net code?


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Your name is lol net code?


Yes because that's what's cool to talk about


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Yes because that's what's cool to talk about


?? He asked what my name is in game...

I've had that name since beta. So yeah.


----------



## StrongForce

You do have to activate the tickrate option though remember !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> guys im getting so frustrated, pls help.
> 
> recently I changed from amd fx 8320 to an intel i7 DC. Its been almost two months since I played the game, I know there was a july 8th patch so I dont know if its the patch or does intel just plain bad in this game, but heres the thing.
> 
> on a fresh win 8.1 install, crossfire 290, mantle enabled, 14.6 catalyst or 14.7 no difference, 2560x1440, I have my i7 spiking and lagging causing stutter in game. same drivers but amd fx was smooth as butter no spikes but of course lower fps. here I get higher overall fps but cpu is playing games.
> 
> on low settings in game it looks like this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on all ultra settings it looks better but cpu still sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres what I did so far
> i tried to disable turbo mode,
> disabled HT.
> disabled antivirus, firewall,
> all software running in the taskbar,
> turned off chrome while gaming,
> cpu is around 60C while I do this so no thermal throttling
> set high performance plan in windows
> also set minimum cpu state to 100%
> 
> any ideas? im new to intel so maybe I have to turn off some stuff in the bios? running Z97.
> 
> also unparked the cores already,


Check you power saving features on windows put it on performance if needed, for me it fixed my spikes, some friend told me this was for laptops only but I'm not 100% suer (why would it even be possible to change settings if it's there..) mine was on balanced and I didn't remember putting it on... who knows though maybe I was looking arround and instead of hitting performance I hit balanced..


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Well, I just prefer to play gunner - never said I can fly well. In fact, I cannot fly for beans - I want a good pilot so that I can have fun blasting fools. No idea why you're being dismissive.
> 
> Anyhoo - who is that in the pic? Is that you?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Flying in BF4 is a ton of fun, but made a huge pain in the a$$ by all the kids who think they are awesome because they got some kills with the MAA, stinger, IGLA, etc etc... Especially the attack chopper, spend about *70% of my time when I pilot simply avoiding lock-ons.*
> 
> Edit: Add me if you want, name is LOL_Netcode
> 
> If you gun though, please for the love of got prioritize targets - like the enemy attack chopper, MAA, etc. Don't get carried away because you saw a bunch of doritos pop up.
Click to expand...

That's why I never bothered to get good at flying. Flying itself is easy, and with just a little practice its no problem to get into some precision maneuvers, but with the amount of AA in this game and BF3 you have to reallyyyyy pay attention since there can be AA at almost every point of the map.... Spending 70% of flight avoiding locks and hiding doesn't sound as fun to me either.

Also on your last point, even if you put in all the time to get good, unless you have some close friends or in a clan you will probably be picking up noobs most of the time as gunner, so there's another frustrating point


----------



## keikei

Grenade nerfs and increased player movements - Battlefield 4 CZ-805 Dragon's Teeth Gameplay


----------



## JAM3S121




----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*


Cool video


----------



## JAM3S121

Thank you sir! kinda made it awhile ago.. but still never really posted it anywhere.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*


Great footage man, well done.


----------



## Someone09

IMO DICE/EA really screwed up the last "bunch" of updates. And by "bunch" I mean:

Last Origin Update: Before the latest update I have had the "Can´t connect" or "Offline" (or whatever it is called) error maybe once every six months. But since the latest update I get it about every 2 days.

Last BF4 patch: The netcode got noticeably worse again. Plus, for some reason I can´t start BF4 when MSI Afterburner is running in the background at all.

Dragon´s Teeth: On ALL other maps I never go beyond 80FPS (including Firestorm and Giulin Peaks) but on those new maps...
Propaganda is very playable. At least 80FPS, too. The max. FPS seems to be lower than on all previous maps but I don´t really care about that.
Sunken Dragon & that garden map: My FPS hover around 50-60FPS but it´s still very playable most of the time.
Pearl Market: Just unplayable. My average FPS is around 35 with dips to 20! I mean...c´mon, my compared to the older maps the FPS gets more than halfed!

Really hope they will fix this soon.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> IMO DICE/EA really screwed up the last "bunch" of updates. And by "bunch" I mean:
> 
> Last Origin Update: Before the latest update I have had the "Can´t connect" or "Offline" (or whatever it is called) error maybe once every six months. But since the latest update I get it about every 2 days.
> 
> Last BF4 patch: The netcode got noticeably worse again. Plus, for some reason I can´t start BF4 when MSI Afterburner is running in the background at all.
> 
> Dragon´s Teeth: On ALL other maps I never go beyond 80FPS (including Firestorm and Giulin Peaks) but on those new maps...
> Propaganda is very playable. At least 80FPS, too. The max. FPS seems to be lower than on all previous maps but I don´t really care about that.
> Sunken Dragon & that garden map: My FPS hover around 50-60FPS but it´s still very playable most of the time.
> Pearl Market: Just unplayable. My average FPS is around 35 with dips to 20! I mean...c´mon, my compared to the older maps the FPS gets more than halfed!
> 
> Really hope they will fix this soon.


Hmm, origin working fine here... bf4 runs fine with latest version of after burner in the background and no issues with fps in new maps.

Sounds something specific to your setup. Didn't hear any other complaints.


----------



## jmcosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> IMO DICE/EA really screwed up the last "bunch" of updates. And by "bunch" I mean:
> 
> Last Origin Update: Before the latest update I have had the "Can´t connect" or "Offline" (or whatever it is called) error maybe once every six months. But since the latest update I get it about every 2 days.
> 
> Last BF4 patch: The netcode got noticeably worse again. Plus, for some reason I can´t start BF4 when MSI Afterburner is running in the background at all.
> 
> Dragon´s Teeth: On ALL other maps I never go beyond 80FPS (including Firestorm and Giulin Peaks) but on those new maps...
> Propaganda is very playable. At least 80FPS, too. The max. FPS seems to be lower than on all previous maps but I don´t really care about that.
> Sunken Dragon & that garden map: My FPS hover around 50-60FPS but it´s still very playable most of the time.
> Pearl Market: Just unplayable. My average FPS is around 35 with dips to 20! I mean...c´mon, my compared to the older maps the FPS gets more than halfed!
> 
> Really hope they will fix this soon.


what reso do you play? 2160p?


----------



## daguardian

Just wondering what everyone is using in their .cfg file for the command:

*RenderDevice.RenderAheadLimit*

Last night I changed mine to -1 (from 2) and now my FPS has shot back up and the game is running really smooth, especially on the new maps.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Just wondering what everyone is using in their .cfg file for the command:
> 
> *RenderDevice.RenderAheadLimit*
> 
> Last night I changed mine to -1 (from 2) and now my FPS has shot back up and the game is running really smooth, especially on the new maps.


Umm... Default...


----------



## Someone09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Sounds something specific to your setup. Didn't hear any other complaints.


Nope, there are LOTS of reports from people with the same issues. (At least the FPS issues on the new maps.)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> what reso do you play? 2160p?


3440x1440


----------



## daguardian

Default is not always the best for each set-up...

Or does -1 mean it goes to the default setting?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Nope, there are LOTS of reports from people with the same issues. (At least the FPS issues on the new maps.)
> 3440x1440


Yeah, hence I said something specific to your setup and other people who have the same issue.

It's not a player wide problem since I and many others have no issues. In fact, your the first person I heard all this from.


----------



## DoomDash

I've been trying to play stealth style with the CS5 + M1911. Very fun and can be cool as long as you aren't near your teammates hold down their auto rifles w/ out suppressors.


----------



## CannedBullets

Okay apparently the latest patch added a memory leak which is why my game randomly freezes. Pretty annoying because the game was running smoothly and freeze-free for me until the DT patch.


----------



## RetiredAssassin

I've downloaded BF4 from Origin thru their desktop app, and once DOWNLOAD WAS COMPLETE the installation process has started and it's been already going for at least an hour, is this normal or something is wrong?(my specs: 4790k, VII formula, sandisk extreme pro 480gb, 16gb RAM) thanks


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> I've downloaded BF4 from Origin thru their desktop app, and once DOWNLOAD WAS COMPLETE the installation process has started and it's been already going for at least an hour, is this normal or something is wrong?(my specs: 4790k, VII formula, sandisk extreme pro 480gb, 16gb RAM) thanks


maybe it's downloading and installing the dlc, if you have premium?


----------



## Rebellion88

Anyone else paid for a single expansion i.e the Naval one and you let it download and install. When you go to launch the game for that expansion pack its says you need to download it, even though I already have?


----------



## Ghost12

You need to do the reg edit fix, another malfunction that is now accepted as part of the package. Just google Bf4 expansion reg edit fix and follow the guide.


----------



## Germanian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Okay apparently the latest patch added a memory leak which is why my game randomly freezes. Pretty annoying because the game was running smoothly and freeze-free for me until the DT patch.


yes, i get that on mantle too. 2x r9 290, since dragon patch. Memory leak


----------



## DoomDash

I had a massive memory leak when launching, I actually think switching to Firefox helped ( from Chrome ). I thought I tested this before but apparently I didn't. Haven't had a problem since.

I'm NVIDIA, I see most people with memory leaks are on AMD's, so I don't know why mine does it other than some chrome problem.


----------



## Someone09

I remember I have had the memory leak issue back on BF3 when I was trying out Windows 8 (big mistake btw).
Back then it was some weird issues between Win 8 and the GPU driver (can´t remember if I was on AMD or Nvidia at the time). But eventually a new driver fixed the issue.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I had a massive memory leak when launching, I actually think switching to Firefox helped ( from Chrome ). I thought I tested this before but apparently I didn't. Haven't had a problem since.


I remember that when Chrome launched there were reports of Memory leaks. They must have fixed that by now though...


----------



## wrigleyvillain

It could well be BF4 again but I would always blame/troubleshoot/uninstall Afterburner *first*. Even if it "works fine with other games".

Never been a bastion of stability.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> I remember that when Chrome launched there were reports of Memory leaks. They must have fixed that by now though...


Apparently not for everyone.


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Apparently not for everyone.


I switched from FF to using Iron (Chrome variant w/ more privacy for user) a few months ago, and I've been having the mem leak problem ever since the last update/dlc launch. Tonight I'll give FF a shot with BF4 and monitor my memory, see if there's a difference.

It seems like a mixed mess for many.

For me, I'm maxing my fps (I lock mine at 144 in user.cfg) on the new maps but I'm having the mem problem (I'm locking up once a day). But another guy I game with doesn't seem to have the mem issue but he's saying his frame rate is horrible since update/dlc.

The third (there's 3-5 of us on nightly) says everything's running about the same.


----------



## bond32

Pretty sure there's no "memory leak"... Saying there's a "memory leak" is similar to making claims of "microstuttering", it's a misconception...

If you're getting notified by windows of low memory, change your pagefile size.


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Pretty sure there's no "memory leak"... Saying there's a "memory leak" is similar to making claims of "microstuttering", it's a misconception...
> 
> If you're getting notified by windows of low memory, change your pagefile size.


Naw, it's not the "windows low memory" error.

Someone had posted a vid in regards to it, showing the problem as it was happening.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Which AMD driver to use with hd7950? Currently on 14.4 but getting direct-x errors on bf4. As i read above is common after DT release, maybe driver can fix it?


----------



## daguardian

Have you tried re-installing 14.4?

I just reverted back to 14.4 as on 14.6/7 my FPS was lower than normal and it was jut not feeling right - tearing and blurry picture.

Now its playing smooth again with high fps.


----------



## skruppe

I fixed "memory leak" by increasing the page file size, solved the problem.


----------



## Sempre

I just started to use the AS VAL for a couple of days now, and this gun is a BEAST. It's kind of useless at medium to long range though. It seems that I'll be sticking with it for a while.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> I just started to use the AS VAL for a couple of days now, and this gun is a BEAST. It's kind of useless at medium to long range though. It seems that I'll be sticking with it for a while.


My favorite weapon besides the RPG. You would be surprised how you can still get some kills at medium to long range...


----------



## BruceB

I used the AS-Val for a while after I unlocked it but my standard weapon atm is the F2000, I don't really prefer it over other weapons but I just seem to play better with it.


----------



## Rebellion88

I like the DMR's great for range, better accuracy andstill effective at close range.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

AEK is boss


----------



## King PWNinater

FAMAS because fastest kill time.


----------



## Rebellion88

What grenades do you prefer using? V40 mini myself just always seem to need that extra one.


----------



## 98uk

RGO impact. Good once you learn to throw it at feet.


----------



## miraldo

Hey.

Does anyone of you locked fps in bf4 in user.cfg?

I mean with: gametime.maxvariablefps

Im using console command for checking my current FPS. Is there a way to move fps from top right corner to top left corner?


----------



## Krazee

Got back into playing. Where did all these idiots come from? I played a few rounds on Naval Strike and no one uses the Mini Maps at all. Boats come from behind and people don't even notice. They don't even know how to position the attach boat so that that gunners can help. It was pathetic.


----------



## partypoison25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Got back into playing. Where did all these idiots come from? I played a few rounds on Naval Strike and no one uses the Mini Maps at all. Boats come from behind and people don't even notice. They don't even know how to position the attach boat so that that gunners can help. It was pathetic.


Thats why i stopped playing 64 player rush and CQ. Idiotic team mates literally drive me insane.


----------



## StrongForce

that's why make squads, be on teamspeak or something with your friends and you instantly have more fun ! that's what I do most of the time I play if you don't have friends there then make some, we could do that with the OCN platoon, personally I already play with some friends so I don't guarantee I'll play often as I play other games too but I'll come here and there for sure!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Got back into playing. Where did all these idiots come from? I played a few rounds on Naval Strike and no one uses the Mini Maps at all. Boats come from behind and people don't even notice. They don't even know how to position the attach boat so that that gunners can help. It was pathetic.


lol well I think BF4 went on sale for $20 a few days ago so maybe... That minimap is OP though







, I really miss it on hardcore.


----------



## Krazee

I dont have too many people on my list or no one plays anymore....


----------



## keikei

^Hey, im gonna jump back in this weekend after a new build. Problem is, i tend to slack off knowing i have the entire weekend to do it.


----------



## phinexswarm71

since the latest patch in this game i've been experiencing memory leak with 96% ram usage in a couple of times after a while off time spent,did it occurred to any of you since the last patch??


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Minimap is OP indeed,keep looking at it playing hardcore. Much as I love my AEK I keep getting killed on the reload. Seems to take forever,but its a cool animation none the less. Put a heavy barrel on there and the thing kicks like a donkey can't keep it steady, DAT KILL TIME DOH. I may come back to that setup some time but for now muzzle break it is.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Minimap is OP indeed,keep looking at it playing hardcore. Much as I love my AEK I keep getting killed on the reload. Seems to take forever,but its a cool animation none the less. Put a heavy barrel on there and the thing kicks like a donkey can't keep it steady, DAT KILL TIME DOH. I may come back to that setup some time but for now muzzle break it is.


It sounds like the enemy knows where you are after you unload a clip. I use the flash suppresser all the time. I find it helps with the sleath alittle. I also never use a laser sight.


----------



## ajresendez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> It sounds like the enemy knows where you are after you unload a clip. I use the flash suppresser all the time. I find it helps with the sleath alittle. I also never use a laser sight.


but the lazor looks so cool!


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajresendez*
> 
> but the lazor looks so cool!


I run with whatever makes hipfire better, and I switch the sights on/off as needed. That and I pretty much just use the ACE52CQB. Haven't played, played in ages. I fired it up for two matches to see the new maps, and that's about it.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

The lazor was designed to give you away,the green one is less noticeable though,and is quite popular because of it. I like the new tac light, it only switches on when you ads,so you don't have to actively remember to switch it off,and is a good blinding tactic for close quarters.
I despise the ACE52CQB,much like I despised the M16A3 in BF3. It is that gun selfish pricks run to top the server,in a private squad of one,and no ammo pack in his loadout or if its there he only throws them to himself. The ACE 53 also qualifies for this I think. Sad really because they are such nice guns.
The kill screen takes forever on bf4,so you can just see your medic team mate consider the revive, but run off anyway. Lol. I don't blame them though,thing needs skill to pull off,I've tried. Nothing worse than charging the thing only for the revive icon to disappear,or worse still,the enemy just happens to be running in your area.


----------



## the9quad

I run the ace52 because it's a very easy gun and holds its own with head shots. It fits my style of play, which is cheap and easy, just like canister shells in tanks.







:thumb:


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> It sounds like the enemy knows where you are after you unload a clip. I use the flash suppresser all the time. I find it helps with the sleath alittle. I also never use a laser sight.


Why not use a real suppressor? then you will not show on the mini-map at all..


----------



## HiTechPixel

So, would anyone want to comment on the current state of Battlefield 4? Is it worth purchasing yet or should I wait another year or two? I can't seem to get rid of this FPS itch and I think Battlefield would help with that. Also, will I need to get any expansions or will the base game suffice? I recall Battlefield 3 only ever needing the base game since there were no servers using any of the expansions.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Lots of maps running on expansions on bf4,half my filters come up on expansions I can't play. Good idea to get premium edition really.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Lots of maps running on expansions on bf4,half my filters come up on expansions I can't play. Good idea to get premium edition really.


Perhaps, but that's now. Battlefield 3 now a days (and a year or so back) runs more or less only on base maps.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> So, would anyone want to comment on the current state of Battlefield 4? Is it worth purchasing yet or should I wait another year or two? I can't seem to get rid of this FPS itch and I think Battlefield would help with that. Also, will I need to get any expansions or will the base game suffice? I recall Battlefield 3 only ever needing the base game since there were no servers using any of the expansions.


Very playable and good expansions. Performance has dramatically improved, including netcode (via CTE initiatives). It's worth picking up premium... The mixed map/modes servers are awesome as you get to play everything. We run one in the UK if you're interested.

There are still some issues however, currently a memory leak introduced in the last dlc... But seems to only affect some people.


----------



## reznorek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Very playable and good expansions. Performance has dramatically improved, including netcode (via CTE initiatives). It's worth picking up premium... The mixed map/modes servers are awesome as you get to play everything. We run one in the UK if you're interested.
> 
> There are still some issues however, currently a memory leak introduced in the last dlc... But seems to only affect some people.


Server adress please


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Perhaps, but that's now. Battlefield 3 now a days (and a year or so back) runs more or less only on base maps.


China rising at least is a good one to have. Lots of folks got that one free. There'll also probably be an expansion with lots of guns in it,so there's that to look out for.


----------



## BruceB

Most of the Servers I Play have _Dragon's Teeth_ or _China Rising_ in thier Rotation.

As Long as you don't buy premium from origin it's not even that expensive, you can get it for 30€ on _Fast2Play.com_ or even cheaper on other sites. Premium is worth 30€ to me.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reznorek*
> 
> Server adress please


It's currently running mixed maps on conquest large. Just a word to note, this isn't a server where we have very technical rules. If you chat crap in the text box, if you rage at losing, swearing loads, behaving like a kid or generally being an ass hat... Expect a kick.

The server tends to be popular after lunch on.. Depending when clan people are on to start it. We have a lot of regulars who like the server because we actively kick whining players.

My pc is broke and I can't work out how to show you... So here's a battle log screenshot.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Wasn't all that impressed with the Dragon's Teeth maps.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Wasn't all that impressed with the Dragon's Teeth maps.


I love 'em! Each to their own I guess?


----------



## reznorek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> It's currently running mixed maps on conquest large. Just a word to note, this isn't a server where we have very technical rules. If you chat crap in the text box, if you rage at losing, swearing loads, behaving like a kid or generally being an ass hat... Expect a kick.
> 
> The server tends to be popular after lunch on.. Depending when clan people are on to start it. We have a lot of regulars who like the server because we actively kick whining players.
> 
> My pc is broke and I can't work out how to show you... So here's a battle log screenshot.


Thx. Added to favorites, and soon will come to play








PS. It is in the rotation Golmud and Downbreaker ? I do not see in the current set of maps...


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reznorek*
> 
> Thx. Added to favorites, and soon will come to play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. It is in the rotation Golmud and Downbreaker ? I do not see in the current set of maps...


I think golmud is. We tend to switch around maps every week. It's certainly been on the rotation... As has dawn breaker. If you play on the server, you can ask politely if it's possible to play... One of the admins might stick it on for you.

We don't play locker nor metro though.


----------



## reznorek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> We don't play locker nor metro though.


Me to








Thx for info


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Got invited to join a competitive clan on Friday









Even though the netcode in BF4 isn't as good as everyone would hope, the matches are still enjoyable. Guns like the Scar-H and Bulldog are banned from the DGL (Do Gaming League hosted in South Africa).


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Why they ban Scar-H I love it!


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Why they ban Scar-H I love it!


It was banned because of it's damage model. Because of the low tick rate, the player on the receiving end doesn't have enough time to react as 3 shots is all it takes to kill you with the gun. 3 shots fired with a tick rate of 10hz - 30hz results in the damage not being sent to the person receiving the shots quickly enough.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Minimap is OP indeed,keep looking at it playing hardcore. Much as I love my AEK I keep getting killed on the reload. Seems to take forever,but its a cool animation none the less. Put a heavy barrel on there and the thing kicks like a donkey can't keep it steady, DAT KILL TIME DOH. I may come back to that setup some time but for now muzzle break it is.


F2000 is a lot more manageable and has the same high ROF. To bad you can't ditch the scope and use custom ones though. As much as I dislike the AEK I have used it a lot... the dang thing feels so inaccurate at times, but its spray and pray high ROF can make up for it almost every time. It really depends on my ping and server I think. It performs really well on low ping low player servers (where I can keep better frame rates).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Most of the Servers I Play have _Dragon's Teeth_ or _China Rising_ in thier Rotation.
> 
> As Long as you don't buy premium from origin it's not even that expensive, you can get it for 30€ on _Fast2Play.com_ or even cheaper on other sites. Premium is worth 30€ to me.


What maps are being run now is pretty much "Flavor of the Month" for Battlefield. like 70% of servers switch to the new maps when a DLC drops, and they stick with them for a while, but usually go back to a regular rotation until the next DLC hits.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> F2000 is a lot more manageable and has the same high ROF. To bad you can't ditch the scope and use custom ones though.


You are able to use any of the other assault rifle scopes for the F2000...


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> It was banned because of it's damage model. Because of the low tick rate, the player on the receiving end doesn't have enough time to react as 3 shots is all it takes to kill you with the gun. 3 shots fired with a tick rate of 10hz - 30hz results in the damage not being sent to the person receiving the shots quickly enough.


silly rules IMO.
ltp I say.

any esl is a joke with BF4.
will be with Bf5 and any other Bf game dice makes.
they make **** nowadays.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Why they ban Scar-H I love it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> It was banned because of it's damage model. Because of the low tick rate, the player on the receiving end doesn't have enough time to react as 3 shots is all it takes to kill you with the gun. 3 shots fired with a tick rate of 10hz - 30hz results in the damage not being sent to the person receiving the shots quickly enough.


But it shoots slower than other rifles?Pretty much balances it out unless you are a headshot machine.


----------



## Hacker90

Can someone please help me with this? I get this error randomly. It started since 1 week, I was on 14.6 Back then, tried 14.7 and stable 14.4. No change.

I am rocking an R9 280X. Temps stay below 65. 70Mhz OC on the core. Tried removing it. Dint help!


----------



## Hacker90

And this is what Happened when I went back to BF3!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> F2000 is a lot more manageable and has the same high ROF. To bad you can't ditch the scope and use custom ones though.
> 
> 
> 
> You are able to use any of the other assault rifle scopes for the F2000...
Click to expand...

Well then I'll have to try that out again, I thought it was fixed like the suppressor is fixed on the AS Val.


----------



## kcuestag

I was doing as 42-2 on Shangai on the chopper with a clan mate, server had 1 ticket remaining, then someone decided to take building down, and at same time than round end, the server also crashed, and didn't get the Battlereport.

Damn, I want that 42-2 back.


----------



## DiceAir

anyone else experiencing frame drops lately. I used to get decent frames but now it all feels laggy etc etc. Nothing changed on my system


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hacker90*
> 
> Can someone please help me with this? I get this error randomly. It started since 1 week, I was on 14.6 Back then, tried 14.7 and stable 14.4. No change.
> 
> I am rocking an R9 280X. Temps stay below 65. 70Mhz OC on the core. Tried removing it. Dint help!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This error usually describes a Driver Crash. The most common reason for having a Driver Crash and getting this error is pushing your OC too far. Return your OC to stock and see if that helps at all.


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> anyone else experiencing frame drops lately. I used to get decent frames but now it all feels laggy etc etc. Nothing changed on my system


Yes i also noticed frame drops. I thought i was alone. Its not sudden frame drops, but more like a constant low fps. On my 780 ti i can barely get 70 fps with low to medium settings. Im sure it's a bug or somthing like that. Before with ultra settings my fps usually hovers around ~70. And no matter how many times i change the video settings, the fps doesnt rise. Its really unplayable for me now.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Yes i also noticed frame drops. I thought i was alone. Its not sudden frame drops, but more like a constant low fps. On my 780 ti i can barely get 70 fps with low to medium settings. Im sure it's a bug or somthing like that. Before with ultra settings my fps usually hovers around ~70. And no matter how many times i change the video settings, the fps doesnt rise. Its really unplayable for me now.


Also another thing is that my frametime using the perfoverlay.drawgraph 1 command is very high. Sometimes it will go as high as 20ms. I'm running 2560x1440 @ 96Hz and frametime should be about 10-12ms not 18-20ms even if my fps is a rock solid 95Hz capped. I tried removing the cap but same issue.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Also another thing is that my frametime using the perfoverlay.drawgraph 1 command is very high. Sometimes it will go as high as 20ms. I'm running 2560x1440 @ 96Hz and frametime should be about 10-12ms not 18-20ms even if my fps is a rock solid 95Hz capped. I tried removing the cap but same issue.


I must not be understanding your issue, because what you are describing is impossible.

Frametime goes up framerate goes down. _Individual_ frametimes can go high and it doesn't have a _noticeable_ impact on framerate, but as whole frametime is inversely proportional to frame rate. So it is impossible to average 18-20ms frametimes and have a rock solid frame rate of 95 fps. it would actually be a rock solid framerate of 50-55.5 fps. frametimes of 10-12ms equates to 83.3 - 100 fps. A rock solid 95 fps would be a frametime average of 10.5 ms.

here is what you can do to analyze it better and see what is happening:

Play BF4 and run "PerfOverlay.FrameFileLogEnable 1″ to start saving frame times and "PerfOverlay.FrameFileLogEnable 0″ to stop. The resulting .csv file will be located in Documents/Battlefield 4.

Now open the file with FLA calculator (which you can get *HERE*)
and/or open it with the Battlefield 4 Frametime Analyzer (BF4FTA) made by our very own Raging Cain- discussed *HERE*

What you will end up with is some graphs that look like this:









































There are other graphs as well, but you get the idea.

Also, a *single 290x* @1440p on ultra settings yields a 10.83 ms frametime average (92 fps) pretty much best case scenario (test island) so take that for what it is worth.










.


----------



## the9quad

Also it is worth noting that if you haven't done so already TURN OFF the overlay in Origin, that is causing all kinds of issues ranging from the game not starting to framerate drops and low framerate.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Also it is worth noting that if you haven't done so already TURN OFF the overlay in Origin, that is causing all kinds of issues ranging from the game not starting to framerate drops and low framerate.


Really?! I didn't know that, I'll try it tonight and see if that improves my min FPS


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Also it is worth noting that if you haven't done so already TURN OFF the overlay in Origin, that is causing all kinds of issues ranging from the game not starting to framerate drops and low framerate.


ok I will use that FCAT tool tonight to see the real frametime. I will then be able to see where my issue is or so. it's not 95FPS all the time but my frametime goes up to 20ms for a brief time. mostly it's about 16ms


----------



## Hacker90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> This error usually describes a Driver Crash. The most common reason for having a Driver Crash and getting this error is pushing your OC too far. Return your OC to stock and see if that helps at all.


I did. I was at 4.5Ghz, I came back to 4.2Ghz Which I was rocking from the day I got the CPU. No change. The funny thing is It started suddenly and only happens on ONE game, which is BF4. Everyother game works like a charm, be it single player or MP, even Heaven works like a charm! And if its a GPU driver issue it shouldnt concern the CPU clock speed anyways.

Any other solution?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

My friend has that error, downclock the gpu,that's what he did this weekend
EDIT never mind just confirmed didn't help


----------



## the9quad

I get that error but only on zavod and in the tunnel exclusively. Stock clocks.


----------



## Hacker90

lol Then its a game bug I suppose. Let me try repairing the game!


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hacker90*
> 
> I did. I was at 4.5Ghz, I came back to 4.2Ghz Which I was rocking from the day I got the CPU. No change. The funny thing is It started suddenly and only happens on ONE game, which is BF4. Everyother game works like a charm, be it single player or MP, even Heaven works like a charm! And if its a GPU driver issue it shouldnt concern the CPU clock speed anyways.
> Any other solution?


I should have been clearer: return your GPU to stock clocks (IIRC you said you were running +70MHz?).
BF4 is an intensive game, I've had (CPU) OCs that pass _Fire Strike_ and _Valley_ just to Crash in BF4. True, for some People it does just Crash anyway, but OCing makes it worse.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Woo, I bought the game. Have been playing it for a good amount since then and have gotten to rank 9. It's considerably smoother and tighter than Battlefield 3, where everything felt really floaty.


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper*
> 
> silly rules IMO.
> ltp I say.
> 
> any esl is a joke with BF4.
> will be with Bf5 and any other Bf game dice makes.
> they make **** nowadays.


How can those rules be silly and why would you comment "learn to play"?

It's not a matter of people needing to "learn to play". It's a matter of the Frostbite engine. Those 2 guns mentioned have a high damage model. Three proper shots and you're dead. That combined with Frostbites' low tick rate means more often than not a player will be "one shot" killed.

Feeling the first shot hit you, you would have time to react. But because of the low tick rate you're not receiving the properly timed hits. Instead you're receiving them all at once, or some missing, or delayed resulting in a death while you're in a location where you shouldn't have been killed in.

So, that being said, it makes perfect sense to ban high damage model weapons.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkrooLoose*
> 
> How can those rules be silly and why would you comment "learn to play"?
> 
> It's not a matter of people needing to "learn to play". It's a matter of the Frostbite engine. Those 2 guns mentioned have a high damage model. Three proper shots and you're dead. That combined with Frostbites' low tick rate means more often than not a player will be "one shot" killed.
> 
> Feeling the first shot hit you, you would have time to react. But because of the low tick rate you're not receiving the properly timed hits. Instead you're receiving them all at once, or some missing, or delayed resulting in a death while you're in a location where you shouldn't have been killed in.
> 
> So, that being said, it makes perfect sense to ban high damage model weapons.


Zigactly


----------



## Zoroastrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> what exactly do you mean by amd patch? drivers? I already tried the new 14.7 and went back to my old 14.6 that I was using with great success in May.
> 
> I guess this is the perfect time to put that bf4 on vacation and fire up that divinity original sin Ive downloaded a few days ago.


Hey you need to completely remove all traces of 14.6 to use 14.7 ati man is not good enough you actually need to driver sweep and then manually search for anything ati and delete it then recheck then run reg fix then install 14.7 when you are sure your system is COMPLETELY clean of previous versions of drivers.


----------



## Aesthethc

Just wanted to share this dirty double kill of mine.




Also, quad man tow




Im also looking for a *very very very experienced helicopter pilot*. Please add me if you feel you are a very experienced attack helicopter pilot. I personally can fly myself and am already a great pilot, but i want to start gunning from time to time. I am almost near 99% accurate with TV missile if you line me up properly.

Here are some of my games to show you my skill.

115-12 http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/495551996146529280/376268602/
113-23 http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/493423560744158720/376268602/
107-15 http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/487204934549684864/376268602/
106-12 http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/493486951512851968/376268602/
99-13 http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/495565847881626624/376268602/
97-21 http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/494459096020134080/376268602/
91-19 http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/493472011808851456/376268602/
91-26 http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/494150111404599488/376268602/
90-7 http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/494445201960315072/376268602/
88-12 http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/494472515553175744/376268602/
87-25 http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/495344092462232576/376268602/


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> Hey you need to completely remove all traces of 14.6 to use 14.7 ati man is not good enough you actually need to driver sweep and then manually search for anything ati and delete it then recheck then run reg fix then install 14.7 when you are sure your system is COMPLETELY clean of previous versions of drivers.


I installed 14.7 on a brand new fresh 8.1. later DDU it and went 14.6. Its been confirmed in CTE forums that the problem was born with july 8th patch. for example. current cte patch 16 doesnt stutter for me like vanilla does.


----------



## HiTechPixel

If it's a problem from Dice, why downgrade your drivers?


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Also it is worth noting that if you haven't done so already TURN OFF the overlay in Origin, that is causing all kinds of issues ranging from the game not starting to framerate drops and low framerate.


I tried this yesterday and it stopped all my FPS crashes!








And all this time I thought it was just my CPU not being up to the job....









Thanks for the tip!


----------



## 2tired

hey guys, quick question

is it normal for windows ot disable core 6 and 7? during game play those 2 cores are parked. I unparked through the registry and used the software. This is with i7 4790k/ z87 and windows 8.1


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah what the hell did they do to the overlay code cause it wasn't always an issue.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

What's the size of the patch DICE released today?

EDIT: It turned out it was a server patch, DICE botched it up.


----------



## the9quad

If all your kills are in a chopper and your not the pilot that doesn't make you skilled , it makes you a passenger. Just saying.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Just wanted to share this dirty double kill of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, quad man tow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im also looking for a *very very very experienced helicopter pilot*. Please add me if you feel you are a very experienced attack helicopter pilot. I personally can fly myself and am already a great pilot, but i want to start gunning from time to time. I am almost near 99% accurate with TV missile if you line me up properly.
> 
> Here are some of my games to show you my skill.
> 
> 115-12 http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/495551996146529280/376268602/
> 113-23 http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/493423560744158720/376268602/
> 107-15 http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/487204934549684864/376268602/
> 106-12 http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/493486951512851968/376268602/
> 99-13 http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/495565847881626624/376268602/
> 97-21 http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/494459096020134080/376268602/
> 91-19 http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/493472011808851456/376268602/
> 91-26 http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/494150111404599488/376268602/
> 90-7 http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/494445201960315072/376268602/
> 88-12 http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/494472515553175744/376268602/
> 87-25 http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/495344092462232576/376268602/


I'm down, game name is LOL_Netcode


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> If all your kills are in a chopper and your not the pilot that doesn't make you skilled , it makes you a passenger. Just saying.


You gotta give him some credit. He does have to aim, work with the pilot, spot, and use his discretion. I do agree with you that the pilot is the main dog though.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> If all your kills are in a chopper and your not the pilot that doesn't make you skilled , it makes you a passenger. Just saying.


Im a pilot, and i have 800+ hours in helicopter piloting in Battlefield 2, BF3, and BF4. I compete 2v2 as a pilot, but after 800+ hours, for a change; i would like to gun.

Also, if you think a gunner takes no skill, then you must have a low KPM. In any game that i pilot, any preferred experienced gunner i know can get about 100+ kills per round with around 10-15 deaths depending on how many stingers/anti-air is out. If you are referring to a "casual helicopter gunner who doesnt land >75% of their TV missile shots on helicopters/jets" then that is not what im talking about. We're no casual helicopter pilots/gunners. We're the guys that people accuse of being hackers lol.

For you to say that im not skilled is pretty laughable, im co-leader of HHA and we hold most of the top helicopter leaderboards for the USA.....









Plus, im a solo pilot, meaning not only do i pilot and use TOW, i use gunner + TV missile by myself. In my opinion if i can go 100-10 solo, as a gunner i can probably do more like 150+ kills. I have flown with other experienced pilots and i average about 100-120 kills per 64-player round. I mostly fly though.

Here are my gunners that i usually pilot for

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/PuppetFoam/stats/513897998/pc/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/SgtSlotted/stats/865912457/pc/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/IClubnBabySealsI/stats/247376470/pc/

If you think gunning takes no skill, then you must be wrong. My gunners are the most skilled players ive seen. I would love to see a casual gunner land a TV missile on a helicopter or jet.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I'm down, game name is LOL_Netcode


Sure, ill add you. Fly me around some time


----------



## Sempre

I dont think he was talking about you specifically. But yeah, being a good pilot requires more skill than gunning in my opinion. Still, there's a huge difference between an average gunner and a skilled one.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> I dont think he was talking about you specifically. But yeah, being a good pilot requires more skill than gunning in my opinion. Still, there's a huge difference between an average gunner and a skilled one.


Huge difference









But yeah, there is a point at which the gunner needs to be very skilled or else it could mean life or death in a heli battle. Most of the time, the gunners are dealing the most damage to each helicopter. An entire clip of heli gun can do 60-70 damage to another helicopter. So as long as a skilled gunner doesnt miss a shot, they can be very deadly against enemy air/ground.

Most of the time my gunners are doing the work taking out enemy helicopters and jets

Which is usually the opposite. an average helicopter pilot team would have the helicopter pilot going for air and the gunner going for ground. i mostly focus killing tanks and sometimes finishing up whatever my gunner doesnt kill in the air. The heli gun deals so much damage i usually almost always get a kill assist. (non casual gunners)


----------



## the9quad

Unless your game play consists mostly vs.other clans and not just pub scrubs, then yes it would take skill, but if your playing pub scrubs then well yeah not so much at all period:

A decent pilot vs pubs allows the gunner to go all "woohoooo check out my skill". Yeah you were flown around with impunity the whole match there hero.

When you have 17 % accuracy, your total vehicle kills are 5,000 and your overall kills are over 26,000 then you are hardly landing every shot and hardly mostly killing other air/vehicles. Whereas the sheer amount of kills is large that is about all, and if you take the amount of deaths and compare that to vehicles destroyed the KDRs break down to about 1.0 .(which means when there is an actual threat it looks liek pro guy is about par.. yes I know people bail and other people get kills but happens to us all. So yeah if you spend all day as a gunner you will be better at it then most, still hardly anything I would call a skill compared to flying or getting your kills on the ground.

Now if those are against actual other good people in a competitive environment or even scrim then yeah it looks a whole lot better.

Then again I talk out my butt alot and dont play much, so take my words for what they are just a dude, bs'n on a forum talkin smack, aka don't get all upset it's harmless and my opinions are usually wrong but they are my opinions and I spout them from time to time.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Unless your game play consists mostly vs.other clans and not just pub scrubs, then yes it would take skill, but if your playing pub scrubs then well yeah not so much at all period:
> 
> A decent pilot vs pubs allows the gunner to go all "woohoooo check out my skill". Yeah you were flown around with impunity the whole match there hero.
> 
> When you have 17 % accuracy, your total vehicle kills are 5,000 and your overall kills are over 26,000 then you are hardly landing every shot and hardly mostly killing other air/vehicles. Whereas the sheer amount of kills is large that is about all, and if you take the amount of deaths and compare that to vehicles destroyed the KDRs break down to about 1.0 .(which means when there is an actual threat it looks liek pro guy is about par.. yes I know people bail and other people get kills but happens to us all. So yeah if you spend all day as a gunner you will be better at it then most, still hardly anything I would call a skill compared to flying or getting your kills on the ground.
> 
> Now if those are against actual other good people in a competitive environment or even scrim then yeah it looks a whole lot better.
> 
> Then again I talk out my butt alot and dont play much, so take my words for what they are just a dude, bs'n on a forum talkin smack, aka don't get all upset it's harmless and my opinions are usually wrong but they are my opinions and I spout them from time to time.


Not upset, but heres my reply:

Most good players have high KPM's, as a pilot -- you score about 1/3 or 1/5th of your gunner's total amount of kills. Honestly, your KD doesnt mean much it only proves that you can hold one spot good. But what you should be looking for is the KPM stat, meaning the gunner has to be good at getting kills at a constant rate, meaning he would need to be in more than one place to constantly be killing people as minutes pass by.

I consider a good heli gunner someone with at least a 1.5kpm, >2.0kpm and above is considered a common stat for my gunners. I see plenty of helicopter pilots with high K/D's but their KPM is <0.60. Meaning they spend a lot of their time in one place and hide a lot. A gunner with a high KPM means that their pilot isnt hiding around and popping up only to snatch a kill or two, theyre constantly scoring kills. Anyone can use heli gun, but to constantly score high K/D's against groups of stingers/anti-air taking you out, i think requires lots of skill. In 64 player Shanghai servers the anti-air can get really intense. Most inexperienced heli teams go down in a matter of minutes. And dont score that many kills in that few minutes.

Yes we do scrim, and yes we do play competitively. We all participate in other competitive leagues, and we also pub stomp. Like i said though, to completely say heli gunning takes no skill is a blanket statement. The servers i play, im pinned against top 100 world ranking helicopter pilots. I dont airtruce unless theyre my personal friend/gunner on the other team.

I love a great Battlefield discussion. I hope i didnt rustle anyone's jimmies.


----------



## Thoth420

Hey all just got my gaming rig back up and running with a few new parts. I have a much smaller SSD (120 GB) with about 77GB free. Is that enough space to fit BF4 and all the expansions currently out?


----------



## StrongForce

Yes but barely, Lol, my BF4 folder is 47.8 Gb at the moment.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Yes but barely, Lol, my BF4 folder is 47.8 Gb at the moment.


Thanks duder


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Unless your game play consists mostly vs.other clans and not just pub scrubs, then yes it would take skill, but if your playing pub scrubs then well yeah not so much at all period:
> 
> A decent pilot vs pubs allows the gunner to go all "woohoooo check out my skill". Yeah you were flown around with impunity the whole match there hero.
> 
> When you have 17 % accuracy, your total vehicle kills are 5,000 and your overall kills are over 26,000 then you are hardly landing every shot and hardly mostly killing other air/vehicles. Whereas the sheer amount of kills is large that is about all, and if you take the amount of deaths and compare that to vehicles destroyed the KDRs break down to about 1.0 .(which means when there is an actual threat it looks liek pro guy is about par.. yes I know people bail and other people get kills but happens to us all. So yeah if you spend all day as a gunner you will be better at it then most, still hardly anything I would call a skill compared to flying or getting your kills on the ground.
> 
> Now if those are against actual other good people in a competitive environment or even scrim then yeah it looks a whole lot better.
> 
> Then again I talk out my butt alot and dont play much, so take my words for what they are just a dude, bs'n on a forum talkin smack, aka don't get all upset it's harmless and my opinions are usually wrong but they are my opinions and I spout them from time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> Not upset, but heres my reply:
> 
> Most good players have high KPM's, as a pilot -- you score about 1/3 or 1/5th of your gunner's total amount of kills. Honestly, your KD doesnt mean much it only proves that you can hold one spot good. But what you should be looking for is the KPM stat, meaning the gunner has to be good at getting kills at a constant rate, meaning he would need to be in more than one place to constantly be killing people as minutes pass by.
> 
> I consider a good heli gunner someone with at least a 1.5kpm, >2.0kpm and above is considered a common stat for my gunners. I see plenty of helicopter pilots with high K/D's but their KPM is <0.60. Meaning they spend a lot of their time in one place and hide a lot. A gunner with a high KPM means that their pilot isnt hiding around and popping up only to snatch a kill or two, theyre constantly scoring kills. Anyone can use heli gun, but to constantly score high K/D's against groups of stingers/anti-air taking you out, i think requires lots of skill. In 64 player Shanghai servers the anti-air can get really intense. Most inexperienced heli teams go down in a matter of minutes. And dont score that many kills in that few minutes.
> 
> Yes we do scrim, and yes we do play competitively. We all participate in other competitive leagues, and we also pub stomp. Like i said though, to completely say heli gunning takes no skill is a blanket statement. The servers i play, im pinned against top 100 world ranking helicopter pilots. I dont airtruce unless theyre my personal friend/gunner on the other team.
> 
> I love a great Battlefield discussion. I hope i didnt rustle anyone's jimmies.
Click to expand...

Going to hijack this discussion and throw in my 2 cents. I'm a fair pilot, mediocre at best. But I'm a great gunner. And I can tell you having a good pilot makes a world of difference. I'm a good Lil' Bird pilot but I stink in the attack helo.

Are we talking sticky a2a or just in general as well? Because gunning in those two environments is different as well.


----------



## bond32

I played with Aesthethc last night just for a little bit, he's defiantly way better than I expected. You're pretty sick with those TV missles....

Problem is this though, and believe me I have experienced a lot. There are a niche group of players like Aesthethc that are absurdly good at something like this or attack choppers, however that is the literally only single thing they do. I used to play with a little bird pilot that was arguably the best I've seen, would rep him all the time. But the times the chopper was down, wouldn't even play.

I mean, I would love to play with people like that, but at the same time I'm not going to sit around for 10 min waiting on a chopper to spawn.

Not saying playing one thing is bad at all, in fact I quite admire people like you guys. But I get bored very easily...


----------



## Rebellion88

Anyone from the UK i can add who wants to team up?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

ALL THIS TALK OF FLYING AND I HAVE NEVER USED ONE OF THE PLANES. Damn you all,infantry rules.


----------



## criminal

This is probably a dumb question to ask here, but is Premium worth getting? I have been playing BF4 like crazy again and wasn't sure if getting Premium would be money well spent.


----------



## StrongForce

Yes but maybe not at full price







I can show you where to get it for 30 euros not sure how much in $, PM me if interested.


----------



## sinnedone

I know one thing though, DICE hates attack helis. Played BF3 the other day and I was so overjoyed with the agility, below radar, and over all responsiveness of the attack heli. It was so nice. Its sad when the transport choppers can out maneuver an attack heli in BF4.

Dawnbreaker and seige of shanghai are the best attack heli maps. Duckin and weaving behind buildings to block tv's and aa is nice. unline goldmug and lancang damn where the aa can literally hit you with active from their spawn.


----------



## iDeaL7

I am curious, does anyone know if I will be able to run BF4 decently on my PC? I can run BF3 pretty smooth and have been for couple years with not many problems. I have played BF4 on PS4 and I know its a newer game, but if I can run BF3 on pretty high setting and be content, how will my BF4 experience be?

Obviously I dont want to play the game on low settings, but on BF3 I have everything on pretty much High, shadows are on Medium but everything else is High. I also play on 1680 x 1050.

Thank you, I hope this was the right thread, I just didnt want to make a new thread and figured I would try my luck in here.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Does anyone elses game sporadically freeze? This is a brand new install of Windows 8.1, with only Chrome, Origin and Battlefield 4 installed. Latest punkbuster, latest Battlelog plugin, the computer isn't overheating... Is it because of a setting? I'm running texture quality, texture filtering, terrain quality and mesh quality on ultra. Everything else either off or on low.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Does anyone elses game sporadically freeze? This is a brand new install of Windows 8.1, with only Chrome, Origin and Battlefield 4 installed. Latest punkbuster, latest Battlelog plugin, the computer isn't overheating... Is it because of a setting? I'm running texture quality, texture filtering, terrain quality and mesh quality on ultra. Everything else either off or on low.


Sounds like the memory leak problem.

What res/system?

I noticed last night on Propaganda, my RAM usage went from about 5.8 up to 7.9 - at this point the game became blurry and the FPS dropped about a third


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Does anyone elses game sporadically freeze? This is a brand new install of Windows 8.1, with only Chrome, Origin and Battlefield 4 installed. Latest punkbuster, latest Battlelog plugin, the computer isn't overheating... Is it because of a setting? I'm running texture quality, texture filtering, terrain quality and mesh quality on ultra. Everything else either off or on low.


got the same problem.

also fresh win 8.1, chrome, origin, bf4. constant cpu stutters.

type perfoverlay.drawgraph 1 in the console, you gonna see your cpu spiking. current patch 17 cte plays a bit better but spikes still present


----------



## The EX1

BF4 has been flawless for me for months until last night. Loaded up BF4 and when in game, the mouse and keyboard do not work and act like the game is minimized. Closed all open programs, unneeded background apps, and reinstalled drivers for both. Anyone else experience this since last Origin update?


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The EX1*
> 
> BF4 has been flawless for me for months until last night. Loaded up BF4 and when in game, the mouse and keyboard do not work and act like the game is minimized. Closed all open programs, unneeded background apps, and reinstalled drivers for both. Anyone else experience this since last Origin update?


its either msi afterburner overlay or origin overlay or you need to reinstall battlelog web plugin.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Sounds like the memory leak problem.
> 
> What res/system?
> 
> I noticed last night on Propaganda, my RAM usage went from about 5.8 up to 7.9 - at this point the game became blurry and the FPS dropped about a third


I've never been in a game for more than 3-4 maps or so but BF4's ram usage has stayed around 2GB for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> got the same problem.
> 
> also fresh win 8.1, chrome, origin, bf4. constant cpu stutters.
> 
> type perfoverlay.drawgraph 1 in the console, you gonna see your cpu spiking. current patch 17 cte plays a bit better but spikes still present


I don't get any stutters. Just the game freezing. But I fixed the problem by lowering some of my settings though.


----------



## th3illusiveman

trying to play with the M16A4 and it's quite a hard gun to master. I can't even remember the last time i was killed by one so i'm trying it out now to see if it's even worth it. I have it equipped with a potato grip and a compensator.


----------



## Wasupwitdat1

I can't play BF4 anymore. You know how you see the little blue circle instead of the pointer arrow of your cursor when the memory is loading? Well I pick the server I want to play in, everything works normally up to that point, the map loads and the screen comes up that shows the spawn in map. That is where the problem starts. I get that little blue circle and I can't do anything except move it around the screen. I can't get in to the game. I have to do a CTRL/ALT/DEL to get out of it. I've reinstalled the game, punkbuster, Nvidia drivers. Uninstalled the Windows updates for the last few days. I've been at this for two days and not getting anywhere. EA support won't respond and I don't know if it's a Windows thing or the game. I can play ARMA III with no problems. Can anyone help to fix this? I think it is a memory issue with the game because I have noticed problems when it did work.


----------



## the9quad

Someone should just sticky TURN OFF THE ORIGIN OVERLAY


----------



## Baasha

Anyone notice any difference w/ the Shader Cache ON vs. OFF?

I noticed it was turned on by default but didn't notice any perceptible change/improvement vis-a-vis gameplay.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wasupwitdat1*
> 
> I can't play BF4 anymore. You know how you see the little blue circle instead of the pointer arrow of your cursor when the memory is loading? Well I pick the server I want to play in, everything works normally up to that point, the map loads and the screen comes up that shows the spawn in map. That is where the problem starts. I get that little blue circle and I can't do anything except move it around the screen. I can't get in to the game. I have to do a CTRL/ALT/DEL to get out of it. I've reinstalled the game, punkbuster, Nvidia drivers. Uninstalled the Windows updates for the last few days. I've been at this for two days and not getting anywhere. EA support won't respond and I don't know if it's a Windows thing or the game. I can play ARMA III with no problems. Can anyone help to fix this? I think it is a memory issue with the game because I have noticed problems when it did work.


LAWL.. what the other guy said - TURN OFF ORIGIN OVERLAY and any other monitoring program (Afterburner/Precision etc.).

See if it works then.

If not, play BF3


----------



## jdstock76

Cracks me up how so many people have issues with BF4.


----------



## The EX1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> its either msi afterburner overlay or origin overlay or you need to reinstall battlelog web plugin.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Someone should just sticky TURN OFF THE ORIGIN OVERLAY


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> LAWL.. what the other guy said - TURN OFF ORIGIN OVERLAY and any other monitoring program (Afterburner/Precision etc.).
> 
> See if it works then.
> 
> If not, play BF3


+rep

Thank you all

Open Origin > application settings > Origin In Game >Uncheck Box

The game must not be running or the option will not be available.


----------



## calavera

Anyone wanna complete some assignments in empty servers?


----------



## The Pook

Put 150+ hours into the game, and did my first counter knife. I dunno why it took me so long but until today I never used to get the "Press F for Counter Knife" and even if I pressed it never did anything. Who knows









Felt like the noob


----------



## calavera

Counter knife can only happen when you get knifed from the front.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Counter knife can only happen when you get knifed from the front.


no

even when your clearly knifing from behind on your screen, on the other guys end hes already turned around and BAM! Your like ***... how did he counterknife when i got him from behind.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> no
> 
> even when your clearly knifing from behind on your screen, on the other guys end hes already turned around and BAM! Your like ***... how did he counterknife when i got him from behind.


That is just an example ping difference between you and the other player - known popularly today as "netcode"

I wonder how many people (not referring to you sinnedone) actually look at their own ping and that of the other player?

Anytime I think I have had a 'dodgy' death the first thing I do is check pings - and 90% of the time the other player has a 50+ ping advantage over me, the other 10% I can write off to bad luck.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Anyone wanna complete some assignments in empty servers?


You are asking if anyone wants to stat-pad with you?

what ever happened to enjoying games


----------



## Sempre

Well, tbh there are some useless, un-enjoyable assignments. For example, the one for unlocking the Gol magnum where you have to get 5 kills on the tower. I didnt like that at all.

Yes its generally easy to get 5 kills on a tower, but for me i spent a lot of time finding a populated operation firestorm server. And when i found one it was hardcore with only ~10 players.

I like sniping, but I don't like camping on a tower waiting for kills.

Do you know how boring it is looking for enemies on HC in that map. I had to use the MAV to quickly look for enemies and then switching for my sniper lol







It deterred me from playing the objective and i was like a sitting duck on that tower.


----------



## daguardian

Yeah tough assignment - but plenty have finished it ( not me )

But why play CQ HC with less than 10 on any map? - especially if you are trying to complete assignments.

I guess everyone is different, I just play, and don't bother with _trying_ to get a weapon - I just use what I am given/awarded in due course
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Put 150+ hours into the game, and did my first counter knife. I dunno why it took me so long but until today I never used to get the "Press F for Counter Knife" and even if I pressed it never did anything. Who knows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Felt like the noob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dip dip potato chip! LMAO ***** sorry didn't mean to break rules


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> But why play CQ HC with less than 10 on any map? - especially if you are trying to complete assignments.


As i said, i couldn't find a full operation firestorm server. That's why was limited to that 10 player hc one. But see, that's my point. If i wasn't trying to complete that assignment, i could have been enjoying a rush or obliteration game.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> I guess everyone is different, I just play, and don't bother with _trying_ to get a weapon - I just use what I am given/awarded in due course


Yeah I'm usually like this. I unlocked the AS Val, which is my most use gun lately, by just playing (not trying to complete its assignment).
But still, i wanted to try out The GOL, and teh legendary Deagle (20 headshots with the unica 6, pls have mercy on me)


----------



## Talon720

So bf4 more or less has worked pretty flawlessly up untill the latest expansion. Im not sure if its hardware drivers or what. I'm getting these huge ram memory leaks untill my 16gb of ram is completly used, and then i start getting random fps drops. Ive never had a memory leak issue either. Maybe the latest patch/expansion broke mantle. Im also not entirley sure this issue dosnt happen in dx11, though im pretty sure it didnt. Dx11 multi card optimization seems so bad it dosnt make me wanna use it.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon720*
> 
> So bf4 more or less has worked pretty flawlessly up untill the latest expansion. Im not sure if its hardware drivers or what. I'm getting these huge ram memory leaks untill my 16gb of ram is completly used, and then i start getting random fps drops. Ive never had a memory leak issue either. Maybe the latest patch/expansion broke mantle. Im also not entirley sure this issue dosnt happen in dx11, though im pretty sure it didnt. Dx11 multi card optimization seems so bad it dosnt make me wanna use it.


For the 17th time, change your pagefile size.


----------



## Pierce

hii guys

I am getting inconsistent gpu usage. Im kind of new to fps gaming on the pc so I didnt catch this before, but last night I was checking the gpu usage and it kept going up and down. Like it would go down to 2%, then jump up to 50, then 60, etc. Very rarely would it stay at a certain %. Now my card is a reference r9 290 and the temps reached 90 degrees, so can that explain it? I wrote a post here earlier wondering if I would get better performance with a cooler card even tho these cards can handle 90 degree temps.

I checked online for some vids and this one dude had a gpu usage of around 70% with i think a 670. I am lagging a lot in bf4 and if heat is causing problems then Ill buy a heatsink for it. AT least I can fix that.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pierce*
> 
> hii guys
> I am getting inconsistent gpu usage. Im kind of new to fps gaming on the pc so I didnt catch this before, but last night I was checking the gpu usage and it kept going up and down. Like it would go down to 2%, then jump up to 50, then 60, etc. Very rarely would it stay at a certain %. Now my card is a reference r9 290 and the temps reached 90 degrees, so can that explain it? I wrote a post here earlier wondering if I would get better performance with a cooler card even tho these cards can handle 90 degree temps.
> I checked online for some vids and this one dude had a gpu usage of around 70% with i think a 670. I am lagging a lot in bf4 and if heat is causing problems then Ill buy a heatsink for it. AT least I can fix that.


The max temp for an R9 290 is 95°C, 90°C is hot but still within operating range. Use MSI Afterburner to see the core clock speed when running at max temp to check if the Card is throttling.

What CPU have you got in that System?


----------



## rogerthat1945

Meanwhile; it still takes up to 12 hours for Origin to load on an i7 Haswell 16Gb Ram GTX 780 SSD rig.
Origin/BF4 It`s snot without legs compared to steam.﻿


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogerthat1945*
> 
> Meanwhile; it still takes up to 12 hours for Origin to load on an i7 Haswell 16Gb Ram GTX 780 SSD rig.
> Origin/BF4 It`s snot without legs compared to steam.﻿


What? For me origin opens just as fast as steam.









[EDIT]
Hang on, you're that guy who got banned from origin, right? Just 'cos you can't use it doesn't mean you should hate on it.


----------



## Pierce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> The max temp for an R9 290 is 95°C, 90°C is hot but still within operating range. Use MSI Afterburner to see the core clock speed when running at max temp to check if the Card is throttling.
> 
> What CPU have you got in that System?


i7 4790k. Ok Im gonna check right now and get back to you guys.

EDIT: right now its at 946 mhz


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Update from Battlelog:
Quote:


> Core Gameplay Update
> 
> The current CTE initiative revolves around making the core gameplay of Battlefield 4 even better. This initiative has been in full swing for little over two months now, and we've made a lot tweaks and changes that we hope you have enjoyed. As we're nearing the end of this initiative and the release of the next Battlefield 4 update, these are the major fixes that it will include.
> •Game Mode Improvements
> General improvements and tweaks have been made to the following game modes: Rush, Obliteration, Obliteration Competitive, Capture the Flag and Carrier Assault.
> •Visual Recoil
> Close and medium range optic reticules do not move with the gun any longer, however both bullet spread and bullet drop are still present.
> •Soldier Movement
> Changes have been made to soldier movement so that it closely matches the one in Battlefield 3, but without compromising the visual fidelity. This change also makes it easier to get away from undesirable firefights.
> 
> Additionally, we've dampened third person hit reactions where the soldier previously moved his head around a lot when getting shot at.
> •HUD Triage
> Focusing on clarity, and de-cluttering the HUD/UI to only show what is important - we have added several options and functionality to make your screen much less cluttered (and give you a lot of choice in making it the way you want).
> •Revive Mechanic Improvements
> A special effort went into making revives easier to use, more robust and easier to understand. Additions include a "fully charged" paddle sound, UI indication on revive time and better networked ragdolls.
> •"Netcode" Improvements
> Making ping differences, trade kills and kills behind cover less of an issue by lowering the time allowed to damage on the client side.
> Automatic High Frequency Update setting enforced with the intent of release to all platforms, including Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3.
> Improvements to bullet damage times from client to client, "dusting" and de-syncs.
> •Vehicle Balance
> Identifying and tweaking the top vehicles in need of buffs and nerfs.
> •Weapon Balance
> We've focused on maintaining a consistent Time To Kill (how long an average engagement lasts for). With the changes to visual recoil, the third person hit reactions and improved "tickrates" has been sped up somewhat as we still need to balance this with damage and recoil changes.
> Suppression systems has also been re-tuned and made clearer.
> 
> What's next?
> 
> The next initiative on the CTE will be called the Teamplay Initiative. Here we will focus on improving teamplay and the objective aspects of playing Battlefield. This will include everything from Commander, Squads, Field Upgrades and Game Mode improvements, features and bug fixes.


----------



## Krazee

Ohh that sounds interesting. Time to fire up CTE again


----------



## phinexswarm71

no fix for the frame drops and the memory leaks yet??.the last patch was a game breaking mess,before that my game ran at 77 fps and above,whereas now it dips to 40fps a lot

edit:for those wondering i increased the pagefile to no avail as for the framedrops,but the memory leak is gone,though.they need to get their [email protected] together


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> no fix for the frame drops and the memory leaks yet??.the last patch was a game breaking mess,before that my game ran at 77 fps and above,whereas now it dips to 40fps a lot
> edit:for those wondering i increased the pagefile to no avail as for the framedrops,but the memory leak is gone,though.they need to get their [email protected] together


Last patch worked fine for me. Try turning off origin ingame if you haven't already; that helped me with FPS crashes.


----------



## Ghost12

Not enough changes to the ridiculous suppression mechanic and every effect related to it.


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Last patch worked fine for me. Try turning off origin ingame if you haven't already; that helped me with FPS crashes.


unfortunately,it was turned off a long time ago.i wish it had been the fixer for the issue


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeaL7*
> 
> I am curious, does anyone know if I will be able to run BF4 decently on my PC? I can run BF3 pretty smooth and have been for couple years with not many problems. I have played BF4 on PS4 and I know its a newer game, but if I can run BF3 on pretty high setting and be content, how will my BF4 experience be?
> 
> Obviously I dont want to play the game on low settings, but on BF3 I have everything on pretty much High, shadows are on Medium but everything else is High. I also play on 1680 x 1050.
> 
> Thank you, I hope this was the right thread, I just didnt want to make a new thread and figured I would try my luck in here.


You should be able to play BF4 on low. I could play BF3 at decent FPS generally 60+ with that same resolution, when I transitioned to BF4 it hit my system noticeably, but I could still play on Low settings.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Not enough changes to the ridiculous suppression mechanic and every effect related to it.


I like it, it makes covering fire something worth doing to Support your teammates. I hope they don't nerf it!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> I like it, it makes covering fire something worth doing to Support your teammates. I hope they don't nerf it!


Covering fire? you mean terrible accuracy? promoting spray/pray and high rof weapons above all others? screen shaking, pre determined optic sway, flinching are the worst mechanics ever put in an fps period. Removes all skill based play, not that there is any in bf4 anyway, anyone who thinks bf4 is skil based is delusional.

I also hope they dont nerf it, it needs removing completely


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Covering fire? you mean terrible accuracy? promoting spray/pray and high rof weapons above all others? screen shaking, pre determined optic sway flinching are the worst mechanics ever put in an fps period. Removes all skill based play, not that there is any in bf4 anyway, anyone who thinks bf4 is skil based is delusional.
> I also hope they dont nerf it, it needs removing completely


I don't agree. If you shoot at someone to draw fire or just get someone to Keep their head down while your buddies get away, it works. I think it's a good mechanic that helps make the game more team-oriented. It's a bit rough around the edges but they'll sort that out.

BF4 isn't a skill game, if you're looking for a highly-skilled game you can Play _Counter Strike_.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> I don't agree. If you shoot at someone to draw fire or just get someone to Keep their head down while your buddies get away, it works. I think it's a good mechanic that helps make the game more team-oriented. It's a bit rough around the edges but they'll sort that out.
> 
> BF4 isn't a skill game, if you're looking for a highly-skilled game you can Play _Counter Strike_.


Its not just indirect though is it so your point is moot, if we see each other at medium range, you shoot at me and are missing, I wait a split second to line up an accurate burst I am completely incapable of returning fire due to it. You think that is acceptable? I do play cs, and insurgency, that has nothing to do with battlefield having the worst mechanics for an fps currently on the market, including f2p. It promotes poor accuracy and removes skill preriod no matter how you wish to justify it.

Anyhow, fortunately the devs and the community at large do not agree, hence already being nerfed in cte and more to come.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Its not just indirect though is it so your point is moot, if we see each other at medium range, you shoot at me and are missing, I wait a split second to line up an accurate burst I am completely incapable of returning fire due to it. You think that is acceptable? I do play cs, and insurgency, that has nothing to do with battlefield having the worst mechanics for an fps currently on the market, including f2p. It promotes poor accuracy and removes skill preriod no matter how you wish to justify it.


It's not a Point, it's an opinion.








I think if someone were to fire at me while I was Shooting I'd probably be less accurate than when they weren't.
We're not going to agree on this one though so it's probably best to just leave it.


----------



## King PWNinater

How do I toggle on voice?


----------



## Krazee

Sometimes I want to fly over to the rest of my team and go:



Does anyone else feel like this with an "awesome" team?


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Sometimes I want to fly over to the rest of my team and go:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else feel like this with an "awesome" team?


yes its basically happens every time i spot an enemy.it got the same reaction when u think about it


----------



## vaeron

I had no idea this even existed! Woot! I applied for the platoon.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaeron*
> 
> I had no idea this even existed! Woot! I applied for the platoon.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> unfortunately,it was turned off a long time ago.i wish it had been the fixer for the issue


Mine was turned off along time ago but after the patch it was miraculously turned on again might be worth double checking


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Mine was turned off along time ago but after the patch it was miraculously turned on again might be worth double checking


i appreciate the reassurance.i checked it just before,and it was indeed turned off


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pierce*
> 
> i7 4790k. Ok Im gonna check right now and get back to you guys.
> EDIT: right now its at 946 mhz


947MHz is the normal clock Speed for a 290, so your Card isn't throttling. How does CPU usage compare? Are you getting frequent usage Spikes?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> i appreciate the reassurance.i checked it just before,and it was indeed turned off


Hm. I hoped it would be an easy fix (I'm sure you did too!







), are you running a single OC'd 7970? Have you got the latest Drivers? Did you clean the old Drivers (I haven't needed to do this, but others say it helped them) before installing the new ones?


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Hm. I hoped it would be an easy fix (I'm sure you did too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), are you running a single OC'd 7970? Have you got the latest Drivers? Did you clean the old Drivers (I haven't needed to do this, but others say it helped them) before installing the new ones?


yes,single oc'd 7970.

at first shortly after the patch when the frame drops started,i had the latest 14.7 drivers,so i used ddu to uninstall(and always use it),and reinstalled 14.6,and so the problem seems to be consistent with bf4 as others games runs good,even good scores in tomb raider benchmark,and 3d mark.im convinced at this point that its on dice's end ,though of course its a minority who experience the problem (maybe its got to do with certain hardware combinations or something along those lines).also as said the memory leaks have gone as i increased the pagefile

btw the frame drops happens no matter if mantle/direct x is turned on


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> yes,single oc'd 7970.
> 
> at first shortly after the patch when the frame drops started,i had the latest 14.7 drivers,so i used ddu to uninstall(and always use it),and reinstalled 14.6,and so the problem seems to be consistent with bf4 as others games runs good,even good scores in tomb raider benchmark,and 3d mark.im convinced at this point that its on dice's end ,though of course its a minority who experience the problem (maybe its got to do with certain hardware combinations or something along those lines).also as said the memory leaks have gone as i increased the pagefile
> 
> btw the frame drops happens no matter if mantle/direct x is turned on


use 14.4, it works better for me (3x7970), after the patch 14.6 & 14.7 were no good for my system and BF4.

This type of thing happened in Bf3 as well. I remember having to use the same drivers with my SLI 580's through 4 or 5 subsequent driver releases.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> yes,single oc'd 7970.
> at first shortly after the patch when the frame drops started,i had the latest 14.7 drivers,so i used ddu to uninstall(and always use it),and reinstalled 14.6,and so the problem seems to be consistent with bf4 as others games runs good,even good scores in tomb raider benchmark,and 3d mark.im convinced at this point that its on dice's end ,though of course its a minority who experience the problem (maybe its got to do with certain hardware combinations or something along those lines).also as said the memory leaks have gone as i increased the pagefile
> btw the frame drops happens no matter if mantle/direct x is turned on


That is strange, I'm running a 280x, which is effectively a 7970 and it works fine with the latest Drivers for me (the 14.6 Drivers were a bit inconsistant FPS-wise for my Setup).

Someone mentioned earlier that you should try uninstalling DDU, but TBH I think you're gonna be on a wild goose chase if you start down that path. Where/when do the Drops occour? Is there a specific Thing Happening in-game (eg. Levelolution) or out of game (eg. a scheduled Virus scan) when you get FPS crashes.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I played with Aesthethc last night just for a little bit, he's defiantly way better than I expected. You're pretty sick with those TV missles....
> 
> Problem is this though, and believe me I have experienced a lot. There are a niche group of players like Aesthethc that are absurdly good at something like this or attack choppers, however that is the literally only single thing they do. I used to play with a little bird pilot that was arguably the best I've seen, would rep him all the time. But the times the chopper was down, wouldn't even play.
> 
> I mean, I would love to play with people like that, but at the same time I'm not going to sit around for 10 min waiting on a chopper to spawn.
> 
> Not saying playing one thing is bad at all, in fact I quite admire people like you guys. But I get bored very easily...


Thanks, yeah im part of that small niche that just does insanely good in helicopter.

Id like to share some games, both solo helicopter and one with the game with Bond32.

91-11
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/496854621395741632/376268602/

58-17
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/496840866276436928/376268602/

Hopefully ill find the right helicopter pilot to fly me around. If anyone still is interested in a pilot position please add me! MeoowMix_HHA ! Im looking for very experienced pilots!

But i do admit, thats all i do. Attack helicopter is all i do, but its something i excel in.... haha. Just like infantry, i wish i was as good with infantry but im simply not! Attack heli is where its at! I do honestly get jealous of people with 2.0 or 3.0 kpm's as infantry.....


----------



## daguardian

BF4 for free for a week
Quote:


> Origin has just unveiled that the next title as part of their "Game Time" program is Battlefield 4! Starting today, gamers can download Battlefield 4 for free on PC (until August 14th at 10 AM PT). There's never been a better time for new recruits to jump in and join us on the Battlefield.
> 
> Here's how Game Time works. Players can start downloading Battlefield 4 to their Origin Game Library starting today. From there, it's up to them to decide when they want to start their "Game Time" clock - today, next week, next month, next year, whenever. From the minute you launch the game, your "Game Time" clock turns on, giving you full access to the game for one week - 168 hours.
> 
> New to Battlefield? Follow this easy Quick Start Guide:
> 
> Get your copy of Game Time Trial of Battlefield 4 on Origin here.
> After you've downloaded Origin's Battlefield 4 Game Time, launch the game from the Origin Games Library.origin-gametime-blog-1
> Go to the Test Range and get a good feel for the Battle with a variety of weapons and vehicles for you to get acclimated with.origin-gametime-blog-2
> Now that you're primed for battle, hop into a game of Conquest or Obliteration.origin-gametime-blog-3
> Need more tips for the Battlefield? Visit the BF4 Bootcamp to learn more about multiplayer and much more.
> Help us spread the word and keep an eye out for some new recruits coming to Battlefield 4 on PC soon!
> 
> For more information, visit https://www.origin.com/store/free-games/game-time


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> use 14.4, it works better for me (3x7970), after the patch 14.6 & 14.7 were no good for my system and BF4.
> 
> This type of thing happened in Bf3 as well. I remember having to use the same drivers with my SLI 580's through 4 or 5 subsequent driver releases.


thank u,ill try 14.4 then
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> That is strange, I'm running a 280x, which is effectively a 7970 and it works fine with the latest Drivers for me (the 14.6 Drivers were a bit inconsistant FPS-wise for my Setup).
> 
> Someone mentioned earlier that you should try uninstalling DDU, but TBH I think you're gonna be on a wild goose chase if you start down that path. Where/when do the Drops occour? Is there a specific Thing Happening in-game (eg. Levelolution) or out of game (eg. a scheduled Virus scan) when you get FPS crashes.


as said im always using DDU(through laziness i learned that the hard way once,with worst performance after just reinstalling new drivers)

there doesnt seems to be a pattern,well...unless your considering looking at a wall,then yes.there is a pattern right there








i mean there is minor change through maps like with operation locker,where i'd see higher min fps,and fps in general


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> thank u,ill try 14.4 then
> as said im always using DDU(through laziness i learned that the hard way once,with worst performance after just reinstalling new drivers)
> 
> there doesnt seems to be a pattern,well...unless your considering looking at a wall,then yes.there is a pattern right there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i mean there is minor change through maps like with operation locker,where i'd see higher min fps,and fps in general


On DDU - from my experience with this utility, I do not use it anymore.

Every time I did there was some sort of issue.

I use Bradley W's guide - its the manual way, it may seem long, but its just detailed, once you get to know the routine it only takes a few minutes longer.

Anytime I had driver issues or poor game performance, I would use this guide and problems were fixed.

EDIT: Uuugh.... My PC has started to shut itself down during explosions, happened twice last night, and just now ;(

Completely cleaned it all out today, checked all leads, and ran HWinfo logs all day, temps and voltages are normal.... is my PSU dying ??


----------



## keikei

Guys,

does the config file still work? If so, what are your settings? I hate not being able to see the fps.


----------



## error-id10t

This is what I use, I see plenty of config files which have things that don't even appear when you search for them in console. Obviously change FPS limit to what you want/need.

gametime.maxvariablefps 99
WorldRender.MotionBlurEnable 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurRadialBlurMax 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurQuality 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurMaxSampleCount 0
PostProcess.DynamicAOEnable 0
RenderDevice.Dx11Enable 1
RenderDevice.Dx11Dot1Enable 1
RenderDevice.Dx11Dot1RunTimeEnable 1
RenderDevice.VSyncEnable 0
RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 0
RenderDevice.RenderAheadLimit 2
WorldRender.TransparencyShadowmapsEnable 0
Perfoverlay.DrawFPS 1


----------



## keikei

^Nice. Thank you! I finally finished my micro build, havent played in awhile so im excited!!


----------



## connectwise

LOL @ this




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> This is what I use, I see plenty of config files which have things that don't even appear when you search for them in console. Obviously change FPS limit to what you want/need.
> 
> gametime.maxvariablefps 99
> WorldRender.MotionBlurEnable 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurRadialBlurMax 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurQuality 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurMaxSampleCount 0
> PostProcess.DynamicAOEnable 0
> RenderDevice.Dx11Enable 1
> RenderDevice.Dx11Dot1Enable 1
> RenderDevice.Dx11Dot1RunTimeEnable 1
> RenderDevice.VSyncEnable 0
> RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 0
> RenderDevice.RenderAheadLimit 2
> WorldRender.TransparencyShadowmapsEnable 0
> Perfoverlay.DrawFPS 1


I'm going to try this too thanks.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> This is what I use, I see plenty of config files which have things that don't even appear when you search for them in console. Obviously change FPS limit to what you want/need.
> 
> gametime.maxvariablefps 99
> WorldRender.MotionBlurEnable 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurRadialBlurMax 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurQuality 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurMaxSampleCount 0
> PostProcess.DynamicAOEnable 0
> RenderDevice.Dx11Enable 1
> RenderDevice.Dx11Dot1Enable 1
> RenderDevice.Dx11Dot1RunTimeEnable 1
> RenderDevice.VSyncEnable 0
> RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 0
> RenderDevice.RenderAheadLimit 2
> WorldRender.TransparencyShadowmapsEnable 0
> Perfoverlay.DrawFPS 1


where do I find this file and do I just edit it in notepad? thanks.


----------



## keikei

^Heres a step-by-step walk through to create the file.


----------



## Ghost12

FYI Insurgency is running a free steam weekend for anyone interested, a truly great tactical shooter. Worth a try for free for anyone on the fence.


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> On DDU - from my experience with this utility, I do not use it anymore.
> 
> Every time I did there was some sort of issue.
> 
> I use Bradley W's guide - its the manual way, it may seem long, but its just detailed, once you get to know the routine it only takes a few minutes longer.
> 
> Anytime I had driver issues or poor game performance, I would use this guide and problems were fixed.
> 
> EDIT: Uuugh.... My PC has started to shut itself down during explosions, happened twice last night, and just now ;(
> 
> Completely cleaned it all out today, checked all leads, and ran HWinfo logs all day, temps and voltages are normal.... is my PSU dying ??


i tried today 14.4 drivers and it seems to have solved the frame drops,like yours.

i heard about the manual way through to uninstall the drivers.the problem is its just seems like headache inducing to go past every registry and the files,DDU worked fine for me till now,so i prefer if not to go through that tiresome work if not necessary in the meantime

i appreciate your help,thank u

edit:as for the shutdown,it could be oc related(assuming if your ocing).maybe try looking for a bug code in the event viewer or in 3rd program like blue screen viewer(if your getting blue screens) and who crashed and see what the code is,that way at least we'd of from what the problem is stems from


----------



## Wirerat

Im having problems with big phat fermi rig in sig.

The game loading screens are freezing up. Its only on multiplayer. It eventually locks up after cycling through loading screens very slow.

I tried reinstalling drivers, directx and the game repair. I ran the punkbuster updater too.

Last time I had this issue it was punkbuster but thats not helping now.

I also tried IE and chrome to open battlelog. My firewall is turned off.

Also my other rig "cablebox" in sig is running it fine. Both rigs are wired to the same router.

My overclocks are stable but I tried it with everything at stock with no joy.

Suggestions?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Im having problems with big phat fermi rig in sig.
> 
> The game loading screens are freezing up. Its only on multiplayer. It eventually locks up after cycling through loading screens very slow.
> 
> I tried reinstalling drivers, directx and the game repair. I ran the punkbuster updater too.
> 
> Last time I had this issue it was punkbuster but thats not helping now.
> 
> I also tried IE and chrome to open battlelog. My firewall is turned off.
> 
> Also my other rig "cablebox" in sig is running it fine. Both rigs are wired to the same router.
> 
> My overclocks are stable but I tried it with everything at stock with no joy.
> 
> Suggestions?


Disable Origin in game.


----------



## LiranV

I've just installed BF4 from origin now and I doesn't seem to have the option to change the graphics api to Mantle.
I'm running the game in 64bit mode with Catalyst 14.4 drivers with AMD 290 card.
What I'm doing wrong?


----------



## keikei

^It should be in the in-game vid settings.


----------



## Wirerat

Omg thats it. I forgot about it. Thanks.


----------



## LiranV

Yeah I know but it's not there.


----------



## keikei

What are peoples experience with the 14.7 drivers on a single R290?

*i forgot to add mantle in that inquiry...i need coffee.


----------



## the9quad

Well I have been playing Quake Live (quite horribly I might add) over the last couple of weeks. I also had not touched BF4 in quite awhile. Well last night I fired up BF4, JARRING would be the word. Holy smokes it felt like I was running through mud even though I as at 120 fps. It took me about 4 rounds to get used to it again. So weird how playing one game can make another feel so weird when you get back in it.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Know that feel,went back to BF3 to finally get my support service star (noticed it was hovering at 91,never play much support but this time i had AS VAL







) and now i'm back on 4 i can't hit anything lol.


----------



## Ghost12

Thought for the day after playing some conquest - The mobile AA is mobile and called anti air for a reason, wonder then why when getting stomped by 600 tickets, generally pooped on from above, it never crosses the player's mind with his backside in it to shoot something other than clouds.


----------



## falcon26

I formatted my PC today and installed BF4. I have premium. It installed the game fine, but no expansion packs. I tried to update the game but it will not install the packs. Am I missing something here? I've installed it before without a problem but now it just installs the basic game.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> I formatted my PC today and installed BF4. I have premium. It installed the game fine, but no expansion packs. I tried to update the game but it will not install the packs. Am I missing something here? I've installed it before without a problem but now it just installs the basic game.


Google it, and complete the registry fixes for the packs in turn. That should do it. Another error since pretty much the first dlc.


----------



## falcon26

I figured it out. I had to look at my purchase history and then install each pack one by one. Which is strange because I've never had to do it that way before....


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> I figured it out. I had to look at my purchase history and then install each pack one by one. Which is strange because I've never had to do it that way before....


Oh well. at least is sorted







its magic, hopefully now enjoy lol


----------



## DuckKnuckle

I just played my best game using the Famas. This gun really is fantastic and you get used to the recoil pattern pretty quickly actually.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/498213715843125824/514754486/


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I just played my best game using the Famas. This gun really is fantastic and you get used to the recoil pattern pretty quickly actually.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/498213715843125824/514754486/


How people can use the famas is beyond me ,what attachments?

i tried it with no attachments and oh god is the recoil so ridiculous. and i use the AEK a lot too! I think aek is good, but famas was just realllllyyyyy bad.

Im not that very good at infantry/guns though.







Well i am, but i dont have a >2.0kpm in each weapon though.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> How people can use the famas is beyond me ,what attachments?
> 
> i tried it with no attachments and oh god is the recoil so ridiculous. and i use the AEK a lot too! I think aek is good, but famas was just realllllyyyyy bad.
> 
> Im not that very good at infantry/guns though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well i am, but i dont have a >2.0kpm in each weapon though.


Yeah I initially couldn't get into the Famas at all until I decided I want to get the Mastery dogtag in all the weapons bar knives, C4, RPGs etc.

My loadout is as follows:

-Coyote RDS
-Green Laser
-Muzzle Break
-Angled Foregrip

After you get used to the recoil (took me ~20 kills) you can start being extremely effective. The hipfire is amazing even without a laser attached.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Haven't managed to unlock any scopes on Famas. Went back to M416 and its pretty OP as well.


----------



## Talon720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> For the 17th time, change your pagefile size.


well this is my first time asking... also i already followed what others suggested as far as letting windows manage system page file its 32643 mb it needs to be bigger than that?


----------



## Wasupwitdat1

This game sucks balls. There is always something that makes it quit working. Now, most recently, the game just stops working. No error report that I can find. Just stops. It seems to be the length of time in one server. Is this game that poorly written that a badazz machine like mine can't play it.







I'm using up my experience points towards time played but I'm not getting my points or credit for kills.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wasupwitdat1*
> 
> This game sucks balls. There is always something that makes it quit working. Now, most recently, the game just stops working. No error report that I can find. Just stops. It seems to be the length of time in one server. Is this game that poorly written that a badazz machine like mine can't play it.


1st things first, is origin overlay enabled? If so that is the problem. Secondly make sure pb is updated.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wasupwitdat1*
> 
> This game sucks balls. There is always something that makes it quit working. Now, most recently, the game just stops working. No error report that I can find. Just stops. It seems to be the length of time in one server. Is this game that poorly written that a badazz machine like mine can't play it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using up my experience points towards time played but I'm not getting my points or credit for kills.


If you quit or crash you still get the points/kills.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> If you quit or crash you still get the points/kills.


As long as you don't rejoin the server.


----------



## Wasupwitdat1

Everything is updated, drivers, hardware, software, everything. The overlay is off.


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wasupwitdat1*
> 
> This game sucks balls. There is always something that makes it quit working. Now, most recently, the game just stops working. No error report that I can find. Just stops. It seems to be the length of time in one server. Is this game that poorly written that a badazz machine like mine can't play it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using up my experience points towards time played but I'm not getting my points or credit for kills.


Yes it is just that bad. I still have issues with this game like massive lag spikes, freezing, "game not working" or just freeze on loading and I have tried everything like disable Origin Overlay and update PB but nothing ever seems to make for a consistent game-play experience and each patch just seems to break the last.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Yes it is just that bad. I still have issues with this game like massive lag spikes, freezing, "game not working" or just freeze on loading and I have tried everything like disable Origin Overlay and update PB but nothing ever seems to make for a consistent game-play experience and each patch just seems to break the last.


I must be one of the lucky few then


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wasupwitdat1*
> 
> This game sucks balls. There is always something that makes it quit working. Now, most recently, the game just stops working. No error report that I can find. Just stops. It seems to be the length of time in one server. Is this game that poorly written that a badazz machine like mine can't play it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using up my experience points towards time played but I'm not getting my points or credit for kills.


I don't think BF4 sucks at all. BF4 is actually really fun. What's ruining it is the current state of DICE's Frostbite engine. I'd venture to say that's probably what you also mean by your statement.

I believe I had read or heard about a dev explaining that trying to build BF4 for so many platforms at once was an incredibly big challenge. Now that DICE LA is handling the "clean up", good changes have been made although a bit too late. I don't think that BF4 is going to be saved but it'd probably be safe to say that BF5 "should" be a vast improvement over BF4.


----------



## KingT

I have waited for over 9 months to buy this pos game hoping that it would be by now fixed and smooth to play.

I have discovered that this game still is in beta phase due massive problems that people experience.

So my issues so far:

1. I cannot run this game @ 1920 x 1200, fullscreen without two black bars on top and bottom of the screen (U2412M 16 x 10 , 1200p monitor), so I play @ 1080p res.

2. I cannot run 64bit exe even though my OS is Win 7 Ultimate 64, I can only run 32 bit.

3. Often bf4.exe crashes w/o any particular reason whatsoever, sometimes it just disappear from process tab in TaskMng.

Not to mention a huge bugs inside game regarding gameplay.

Thanx EA/ DICE for ripping me off for 60 Euros for what you call "PREMIUM" edition Battlefield 4.

CHEERS.


----------



## bond32

Tally up another for this thread being polluted by "BLAH HATE THIS &*%*(#*$% GAME!!! WANT MY MONEYZ BACKZ!!"


----------



## Wasupwitdat1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Tally up another for this thread being polluted by "BLAH HATE THIS &*%*(#*$% GAME!!! WANT MY MONEYZ BACKZ!!"


Man shut up. The guy is entitled to express his opinion especially if he is 100% right.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wasupwitdat1*
> 
> Man shut up. The guy is entitled to express his opinion especially if he is 100% right.


Yup he is entitled to his opinion, but I think he is wrong, and I also think you are too.

The game has some issues, what BF title (or any game for that matter) doesn't and its really cool for the kids to complain, but it is possible to get the game running smooth, you just need some patience and know-how.

If you want help post away with your settings/drivers, there are plenty of members that can and will help you, but if you just want to moan go to Battlelog, please.


----------



## the9quad

Runs flawlessly for me and a lot of others. Leagues better than the latest cod, arma3, and watchdogs.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Runs flawlessly for me and a lot of others. Leagues better than the latest cod, arma3, and watchdogs.


Agree, as much as have personal issues with some of the mechanics, actually running the game has been next to flawless since I played pre-alpha.


----------



## Aesthethc

Does streaming via Geforce Experience normally cause fps drops?

Im trying to practice streaming to twitch using GE and im getting weird fps drops in game. I cant risk an fps drop when flying a helicopter for this 2v2 tournament, can mean life or death.

Would i need to lower my settings to gain more FPS? Is this normal? (sorry never streamed)

Is it better to have another computer as spectator, streaming to twitch? I need to get this down before my 2v2 heli comp


----------



## Wasupwitdat1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Runs flawlessly for me and a lot of others. Leagues better than the latest cod, arma3, and watchdogs.


Arma III runs flawlessly for me.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wasupwitdat1*
> 
> Arma III runs flawlessly for me.


In cities, online? you get 60 fps with the settings maxed?


----------



## jlmr731

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> I have waited for over 9 months to buy this pos game hoping that it would be by now fixed and smooth to play.
> 
> I have discovered that this game still is in beta phase due massive problems that people experience.
> 
> So my issues so far:
> 
> 1. I cannot run this game @ 1920 x 1200, fullscreen without two black bars on top and bottom of the screen (U2412M 16 x 10 , 1200p monitor), so I play @ 1080p res.
> 
> 2. I cannot run 64bit exe even though my OS is Win 7 Ultimate 64, I can only run 32 bit.
> 
> 3. Often bf4.exe crashes w/o any particular reason whatsoever, sometimes it just disappear from process tab in TaskMng.
> 
> Not to mention a huge bugs inside game regarding gameplay.
> 
> Thanx EA/ DICE for ripping me off for 60 Euros for what you call "PREMIUM" edition Battlefield 4.
> 
> CHEERS.


Change your res till it fits the screen or even try borderless
bf4.exe is the 64 bit binary bf4_x86.exe (or something like that) is the 32 bit
as far as crashes have you tried the fix install in origin, also update dx11
ive got a lot of game time in and dont have many problems, once they push the updates from cte it should be much better game play


----------



## Ghost12

What is your take on the Bf4 versus Bf3 dlc "gameplay" standard. Not visually, not vanilla, specifically map balance gameplay. I have little love tbh for the bf4 dlc so far, I can think of maybe a couple maps from each of China rising and Dragons that I enjoy and in my opinion are great conquest maps, so that would be Silk road for tank play and propaganda for mixed, I personally dont like any of the naval maps. In comparison in Bf3 I loved armoured kill and aftermath, every single map from both, end game was decent also across the board as was Close quarters decent in the main.

There is just something that puts me off many Bf4 maps in comparison, just one or two small issues with each and most, so naval maps is impossible to cover angles as infantry and zero cover from the air to ground, Dragoon pass is too linear, Lumphini gardens promotes camping recons with zero cover the whole map, Pearl market too much verticality promoting rooftop spamming/camping nonsense etc etc etc.

Opinions?

Bf3 had many of what I would call epic gameplay maps, bf4 maybe a couple at best depending on your playstyle.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Yup he is entitled to his opinion, but I think he is wrong, and I also think you are too.
> 
> The game has some issues, what BF title (or any game for that matter) doesn't and its really cool for the kids to complain, but it is possible to get the game running smooth, you just need some patience and know-how.
> 
> If you want help post away with your settings/drivers, there are plenty of members that can and will help you, but if you just want to moan go to Battlelog, please.


This. People come to this thread and have nothing but complaints to say lately, it's quite frustrating. The majority of us here, myself included are fully willing to help figure out any issues, but seriously having nothing to say but how you "waited XX months, years for this game" and how "this game is garbage, I want my money back" you aren't getting any help from me, and I hope no one else helps you from here.

Now lets rethink it, perhaps say " Hey I just got this game, Installed everything like I thought it should yet I am getting XXX issues, any ideas on what to do?" That's the proper response to get help.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wasupwitdat1*
> 
> Man shut up. The guy is entitled to express his opinion especially if he is 100% right.


Lol seriously? Are you being serious? Did someone just tell me to "shut-up" in a forum?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Agree, as much as have personal issues with some of the mechanics, actually running the game has been next to flawless since I played pre-alpha.


^this. Aside from the occasional crash(which is usually server side), I have no more issues with anything that I didn't have in previous BF games, other than the maps. The maps in BF4 suck for the most part asides from a few. Too much destruction. And the lack of skill needed to play. Seems for like a run and gun type of game to me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> What is your take on the Bf4 versus Bf3 dlc "gameplay" standard. Not visually, not vanilla, specifically map balance gameplay. I have little love tbh for the bf4 dlc so far, I can think of maybe a couple maps from each of China rising and Dragons that I enjoy and in my opinion are great conquest maps, so that would be Silk road for tank play and propaganda for mixed, I personally dont like any of the naval maps. In comparison in Bf3 I loved armoured kill and aftermath, every single map from both, end game was decent also across the board as was Close quarters decent in the main.
> 
> There is just something that puts me off many Bf4 maps in comparison, just one or two small issues with each and most, so naval maps is impossible to cover angles as infantry and zero cover from the air to ground, Dragoon pass is too linear, Lumphini gardens promotes camping recons with zero cover the whole map, Pearl market too much verticality promoting rooftop spamming/camping nonsense etc etc etc.
> 
> Opinions?
> 
> Bf3 had many of what I would call epic gameplay maps, bf4 maybe a couple at best depending on your playstyle.


I think there are some great maps but the execution and the destructibility ruin them. Leaves zero cover and too many angles to cover like you said. And tbh I want the blue tint back. Made things seem more war like in my opinion. Also no true snow or night maps really turns me off. Map size is too small even the larger maps like Silk Road is too small in comparison to the BF42, DC, FH, BFV, or BF2 maps. The details and environments are very well done.

Thinking back to the angles issue, if one is in a squad or team that is working together then that will most solve itself, hence promotes team play to win objectives. Since I don't play TDM then this is irrelevant since that is a dead game mode for me.


----------



## Thoth420

Still waiting on the REAL Release version of this game(when CTE fixes go live). I don't care what anyone says been gaming for 27 years and on PC for over 10.....the current non CTE client is a beta.

I love to see they made changes in the CTE to player movement, netcode(or whatever), suppression, optic sway etc.

ALL things that basically reinforce my opinion....end of the day it is just that...currently unfinished.

Sure everything has bugs but when they are so many critical ones; some just straight up no no's for the genre there really is no acceptable argument to be made in defense of this. Money, Stocks, COD release schedules etc.....unacceptable.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Still waiting on the REAL Release version of this game(when CTE fixes go live). I don't care what anyone says been gaming for 27 years and on PC for over 10.....the current non CTE client is a beta.
> 
> I love to see they made changes in the CTE to player movement, netcode(or whatever), suppression, optic sway etc.
> 
> ALL things that basically reinforce my opinion....end of the day it is just that...currently unfinished.
> 
> Sure everything has bugs but when they are so many critical ones; some just straight up no no's for the genre there really is no acceptable argument to be made in defense of this. Money, Stocks, COD release schedules etc.....unacceptable.


Yes, at the end of the day it's all just opinions. I haven't played CTE yet but I've been listening to my brother and watching LvlCap vids on it. Sounds nice. Thou LvlCap is misinformed on some things, which doesn't surprise me given his limited experience running a BF4 server. Like the option to turn the Doritos off, always been there. We do it all the time for our Saturday campaigns. Or the timer at the beginning of a round, always been there. These are just two options the admins have when they set servers up. So basically other than netcode and more weapon nerfing the CTE release, IMO, is all just smoke and mirrors.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Yes, at the end of the day it's all just opinions. I haven't played CTE yet but I've been listening to my brother and watching LvlCap vids on it. Sounds nice. Thou LvlCap is misinformed on some things, which doesn't surprise me given his limited experience running a BF4 server. Like the option to turn the Doritos off, always been there. We do it all the time for our Saturday campaigns. Or the timer at the beginning of a round, always been there. These are just two options the admins have when they set servers up. So basically other than netcode and more weapon nerfing the CTE release, IMO, is all just smoke and mirrors.


I def will give you that servers themselves can very often be a problem. I know I may be a minority but I wouldn't mind paying a monthly fee for servers with weekly maintenance like Blizzard does. I mean they don't allow mod tools for BF but we have to handle server rental and management?!?! Seems backwards or at least hypocritical. What sucks is I love the series(in my limited exposure to it) and want to love BF4 but I just don't...not in it's current state.


----------



## _REAPER_

I used to crash alot but found that it was Afterburner OSD that was crashing the game. I use AIDA now with no issue and dont use OSD I just use another monitor now


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I def will give you that servers themselves can very often be a problem. I know I may be a minority but I wouldn't mind paying a monthly fee for servers with weekly maintenance like Blizzard does. I mean they don't allow mod tools for BF but we have to handle server rental and management?!?! Seems backwards or at least hypocritical. What sucks is I love the series(in my limited exposure to it) and want to love BF4 but I just don't...not in it's current state.


I'm two-fold on that opinion of it's "current state".

On the one hand I think that we are too damn needy and greedy as gamers and that we should just play the game the way it was designed, i.e. weapons abilities like ROF and recoil. Learn to play the game.

On the other I think I think there are definitely some inherent problems that should be addressed like netcode.


----------



## the9quad

My big issue with maps is the roofs allow too much of a Los issue where they can fire on you with impunity. Couple that with no way to get up there due to lockable ladders it makes for miserable map design.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> My big issue with maps is the roofs allow too much of a Los issue where they can fire on you with impunity. Couple that with no way to get up there due to lockable ladders it makes for miserable map design.


I thought that too but the ladders themselves can be unlocked unless camped then your're dead anyway. On maps like Zavod you have the helo to clear them off and maps like Market you have literally 2-3 different avenues to get up to the roofs. So really I don't see roof camping as that big of an issue.


----------



## the9quad

Play pearl market, I'm talking about the new expansion maps. That map in particular is really bad, the Los from the roofs allows you to fire with no fear and you can shoot spots that should be impossible to hit.


----------



## Jodiuh

Finally got through w/ the move and now...

08/01/2014 10:34:27 - "Alex J"
Note #2: The supplied GUID has been associated with hacking or interfering with the normal operation of our PunkBuster software and has therefore been compromised resulting in a global ban from PunkBuster enabled game servers. We have no way of knowing who was actually playing with this GUID at the time the violation was triggered. We also have no way to know if the violation was triggered on your specific computer. Our system does not collect personal information and furthermore we have no way to attach a cheat/hack violation to a specific person. This ban will not be lifted as then the person who did trigger the violation would again be able to join PunkBuster Servers using this GUID.

To be clear: we are not saying that you cheated as we have no way to know who triggered the violation. If it is certain that no one playing on your computer ever had a cheat/hack violation triggered by PunkBuster, then your GUID (cdkey and/or game account password) has been stolen by or leaked to someone who has used it on a different computer to trigger the violation. We do not have the means to help you find out who is responsible for compromising your GUID.
07/31/2014 00:52:52 - "Jodiuh"
Note #1: Ticket submitted to support staff.

EA told me over the phone nothing can be done.

I will never buy another game affiliated w/ EA or that runs Punkbuster. Granted, this is the result of a hacker, but they should be willing to help me out. If they can't give me a new BF4 key, then they surely can understand that I need to take a stand.

It's been fun guys. I had a blast w/ a lot of you. I will miss you and life will be a lot less fun.

Peace and high fives,

Michael


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Finally got through w/ the move and now...
> 
> 08/01/2014 10:34:27 - "Alex J"
> Note #2: The supplied GUID has been associated with hacking or interfering with the normal operation of our PunkBuster software and has therefore been compromised resulting in a global ban from PunkBuster enabled game servers. We have no way of knowing who was actually playing with this GUID at the time the violation was triggered. We also have no way to know if the violation was triggered on your specific computer. Our system does not collect personal information and furthermore we have no way to attach a cheat/hack violation to a specific person. This ban will not be lifted as then the person who did trigger the violation would again be able to join PunkBuster Servers using this GUID.
> 
> To be clear: we are not saying that you cheated as we have no way to know who triggered the violation. If it is certain that no one playing on your computer ever had a cheat/hack violation triggered by PunkBuster, then your GUID (cdkey and/or game account password) has been stolen by or leaked to someone who has used it on a different computer to trigger the violation. We do not have the means to help you find out who is responsible for compromising your GUID.
> 07/31/2014 00:52:52 - "Jodiuh"
> Note #1: Ticket submitted to support staff.
> 
> EA told me over the phone nothing can be done.
> 
> I will never buy another game affiliated w/ EA or that runs Punkbuster. Granted, this is the result of a hacker, but they should be willing to help me out. If they can't give me a new BF4 key, then they surely can understand that I need to take a stand.
> 
> It's been fun guys. I had a blast w/ a lot of you. I will miss you and life will be a lot less fun.
> 
> Peace and high fives,
> 
> Michael


Jodiuh, great to see you back, not so great what you posted, that is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## daguardian

This is why we need better anti-cheat.

PB is from long long ago, and Its had its day.

I wish they (EA/DICE) would implement something similar to what they use in some of the leagues - http://www.easyanticheat.net/ its an app that you give to permission to run whilst you are gaming.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Play pearl market, I'm talking about the new expansion maps. That map in particular is really bad, the Los from the roofs allows you to fire with no fear and you can shoot spots that should be impossible to hit.


I mentioned Market. LoL. ;-P

If you're savvy enough you can take the roof tops because there are so many ways up.

Thou I must warn you that's my best map. I can literally hold E myself as Recon with tugs and beacon and an ammo pack.

;-D


----------



## gdubc

I love the market also. Such madness going on everywhere...


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I mentioned Market. LoL. ;-P
> 
> If you're savvy enough you can take the roof tops because there are so many ways up.
> 
> Thou I must warn you that's my best map. I can literally hold E myself as Recon with tugs and beacon and an ammo pack.
> 
> ;-D


You're the jerks I'm talking about then, lol.







j/k That's precisely the point though, you shouldn't be able to hold E that like that in a balanced map. It can literally take one or two people on a roof to lock it down and make the map miserable for just about everyone else (you know the people who are taking the other flags on the ground that don't have a LOS to the roofs). It's ******ed so instead of the map flowing it turns into a battle for E and the roofs, hence the map blows butt.

TL;DR
I hate that map, cant stand the roofs.

Now propaganda on the other hand I LOVE!!! It flows nicely, and if you want kills you have to earn them and not by cheesing the "BF I shoot out of my forehead so let me get on a roof so I can kill people that cant shoot back gameplay".


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Finally got through w/ the move and now...
> 
> 08/01/2014 10:34:27 - "Alex J"
> Note #2: The supplied GUID has been associated with hacking or interfering with the normal operation of our PunkBuster software and has therefore been compromised resulting in a global ban from PunkBuster enabled game servers. We have no way of knowing who was actually playing with this GUID at the time the violation was triggered. We also have no way to know if the violation was triggered on your specific computer. Our system does not collect personal information and furthermore we have no way to attach a cheat/hack violation to a specific person. This ban will not be lifted as then the person who did trigger the violation would again be able to join PunkBuster Servers using this GUID.
> 
> To be clear: we are not saying that you cheated as we have no way to know who triggered the violation. If it is certain that no one playing on your computer ever had a cheat/hack violation triggered by PunkBuster, then your GUID (cdkey and/or game account password) has been stolen by or leaked to someone who has used it on a different computer to trigger the violation. We do not have the means to help you find out who is responsible for compromising your GUID.
> 07/31/2014 00:52:52 - "Jodiuh"
> Note #1: Ticket submitted to support staff.
> 
> EA told me over the phone nothing can be done.
> 
> I will never buy another game affiliated w/ EA or that runs Punkbuster. Granted, this is the result of a hacker, but they should be willing to help me out. If they can't give me a new BF4 key, then they surely can understand that I need to take a stand.
> 
> It's been fun guys. I had a blast w/ a lot of you. I will miss you and life will be a lot less fun.
> 
> Peace and high fives,
> 
> Michael


That suuuuucks. I also don't like how they seem to be clueless as how and when it happened and can't even help you with another account. Surely they could implement something to track when/where your account was accessed and use that info to help.

Actually you could still play.. if you get BF4 through Origin's Game Time deal you can play the game free for 168 hours... In that amount of time you could easily rank to 60+ and unlock anything non-premium you wanted. Probably have to setup a new Origin account to do that though.

If you are legitimately giving up on EA, soldier on good buddy


----------



## keikei

^What the hell?! That is some horrible customer service. I do not blame you for quiting EA after that experience. The least they could have done was to give you another key to compensate. EA, doing their best to win over one customer at a time.


----------



## Krazee

EA is lazy. Everything is logged by IP. Always has and always will be. Their customer support is locating in damn India where they donno anything.


----------



## Jodiuh

I've had a bit of time to think this over and ultimately it is my fault.

I should have secured the backpack of electronics in my car better so it didn't fall out and get picked up by a Benz who drove off...w/ my favorite pair of headphones and a Zune HD. Then it was my fault for using a Century Link modem as a router, lol. I worked @ Sonicwall for a time. This was MY fault.

I played BF4 for 300 hours. I had a blast. I'm not going to hold this against either party I've decided. So I guess I'll see you guys in the next Battlefield game! Hardline or something?

PS. Thanks for all the sympathy, it goes a long way. We're a family here @ OCN and it's nice to be able to count on you guys to stand up behind me. Now it's time to catch up on some good SP games!


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> So I guess I'll see you guys in the next Battlefield game! Hardline or something?


Why?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Because 64 player conquest large


----------



## JR88

Never ending bashing of EA and DICE xD


----------



## Wasupwitdat1

BF4 reminds me of that runny gu that you see flowing out the back end of cows. Now that's bashing.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Punkbuster is useless. Yesterday one guy was killing the whole server by himself (200 tickets,110-5 KD) and punkbuster was none the wiser.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Had such a good game in the Fantan on Hainan Resort. Had a guy calling me a vehicle noob and that I must stop camping the jet. Even though I was destroying all their land and air vehicles, which in turn helped us win. Some people

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/498093641199076608/514754486/



On another note, I'm not happy with what DICE is doing with the Famas. Reducing it's RPM to 900, reducing it's horizontal recoil and giving it a standard mag size. What's the point in using it now? May as well use the AEK. The fact that the Famas had a small mag and crazy recoil meant that when you finally got the hang of it, it felt incredible.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Punkbuster is useless. Yesterday one guy was killing the whole server by himself (200 tickets,110-5 KD) and punkbuster was none the wiser.


You expect punkbuster to ban someone just due to score? Sounds like a slippery slope really.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Had such a good game in the Fantan on Hainan Resort. Had a guy calling me a vehicle noob and that I must stop camping the jet. Even though I was destroying all their land and air vehicles, which in turn helped us win. Some people
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/498093641199076608/514754486/
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, I'm not happy with what DICE is doing with the Famas. Reducing it's RPM to 900, reducing it's horizontal recoil and giving it a standard mag size. What's the point in using it now? May as well use the AEK. The fact that the Famas had a small mag and crazy recoil meant that when you finally got the hang of it, it felt incredible.


It really burns my biscuits when people complain you "camp the jet"... I mean really, what are you going to be like "well, ok. here go ahead and spawn so you can fly right behind me and light me up"...


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> It really burns my biscuits when people complain you "camp the jet"... I mean really, what are you going to be like "well, ok. here go ahead and spawn so you can fly right behind me and light me up"...


What was funnier was when players told me not to kill them so they could get unlocks in their vehicles. LOLNOPE.

Best way to learn is to play in matches against players.


----------



## Talon720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> What was funnier was when players told me not to kill them so they could get unlocks in their vehicles. LOLNOPE.
> 
> Best way to learn is to play in matches against players.


Well not only against players, but against people better than you. That's the best way to get better at anything really.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I love the market also. Such madness going on everywhere...


Yes there is. Kinda feels like Grand Bazaar on roids.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> You're the jerks I'm talking about then, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k That's precisely the point though, you shouldn't be able to hold E that like that in a balanced map. It can literally take one or two people on a roof to lock it down and make the map miserable for just about everyone else (you know the people who are taking the other flags on the ground that don't have a LOS to the roofs). It's ******ed so instead of the map flowing it turns into a battle for E and the roofs, hence the map blows butt.
> 
> TL;DR
> I hate that map, cant stand the roofs.
> 
> Now propaganda on the other hand I LOVE!!! It flows nicely, and if you want kills you have to earn them and not by cheesing the "BF I shoot out of my forehead so let me get on a roof so I can kill people that cant shoot back gameplay".


See I see it from a different perspective. If I am holding E everyone else is fighting over the outer flags playing the flag chase game instead of holding their flags. Then I just take out the few onsies and twosies that come my way. I hated Propaganda at first. Seemed bland. But now I love it except the whole flag chase thing. Once that starts it ruins the map for me. It fact all the BF4 maps are like that. Too many flanking routes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> That suuuuucks. I also don't like how they seem to be clueless as how and when it happened and can't even help you with another account. Surely they could implement something to track when/where your account was accessed and use that info to help.
> 
> Actually you could still play.. if you get BF4 through Origin's Game Time deal you can play the game free for 168 hours... In that amount of time you could easily rank to 60+ and unlock anything non-premium you wanted. Probably have to setup a new Origin account to do that though.
> 
> If you are legitimately giving up on EA, soldier on good buddy


EA doesn't ban people nor have any control over it. Even Balance controls it. And once you contact them all they will say is your GUID has been associated with a game hack and has been permanently banned. Your only recourse is to create a new account and repurchase the game.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Punkbuster is useless. Yesterday one guy was killing the whole server by himself (200 tickets,110-5 KD) and punkbuster was none the wiser.


Punkbuster uses a silent detect system. Thou I'm not sure how often it runs. To my knowledge that's why you randomly see lag spikes in servers but I could be totally wrong there. He may get away with using the hack for awhile but will eventually be banned when PB does there big global bans.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Had such a good game in the Fantan on Hainan Resort. Had a guy calling me a vehicle noob and that I must stop camping the jet. Even though I was destroying all their land and air vehicles, which in turn helped us win. Some people
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/498093641199076608/514754486/
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, I'm not happy with what DICE is doing with the Famas. Reducing it's RPM to 900, reducing it's horizontal recoil and giving it a standard mag size. What's the point in using it now? May as well use the AEK. The fact that the Famas had a small mag and crazy recoil meant that when you finally got the hang of it, it felt incredible.


I liked the Famas the way it was. Not sure why they are changing it or what they are even doing to it, but if it makes it better .... WOOHOO!


----------



## Talon720

After playing bf since bf2 im not sure how many cheaters ive actully ran into and knew they were cheating. K/d ratio in itself is not indicative of cheative. I do think however that ea/dice should take a page out of blizzards book. Starcraft 2 uses agent/warden, which im sure isn't perfect from searching hack sites, but I think it does a way better job than punkbuster. Isnt blizzard part of Activision which is owned by EA? Youd think they could get help developing something, unless its a conflict of intrest. Either way cheaters or not I still enjoy the game. It sucks though to see innocent people pay though for the lack of real anti hack/cheat software.


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> On another note, I'm not happy with what DICE is doing with the Famas. Reducing it's RPM to 900, reducing it's horizontal recoil and giving it a standard mag size. What's the point in using it now? May as well use the AEK. The fact that the Famas had a small mag and crazy recoil meant that when you finally got the hang of it, it felt incredible.


I may be mistaken, but I thought I had read most weapons are getting a nerf across the board as a result of the CTE.

In testing, once the tick rate was raised many found it easier to kill people. It got to the point where people were killing "too" fast and also "dying" too fast. So the devs took note and it was deemed necessary to nerf the high rate weapons.

So once all the CTE changes make it over to vanilla so should follow the weapon nerfs.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> You expect punkbuster to ban someone just due to score? Sounds like a slippery slope really.


Fair enough, but NOONE is that good. HALF the tickets by himself. Come on. Punkbuster should be able to spot that. His kills per minute must be insane.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> You expect punkbuster to ban someone just due to score? Sounds like a slippery slope really.


Fair enough, but NOONE is that good. HALF the tickets by himself. Come on. Punkbuster should be able to spot that. His kills per minute must be insane.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon720*
> 
> After playing bf since bf2 im not sure how many cheaters ive actully ran into and knew they were cheating. K/d ratio in itself is not indicative of cheative. I do think however that ea/dice should take a page out of blizzards book. Starcraft 2 uses agent/warden, which im sure isn't perfect from searching hack sites, but I think it does a way better job than punkbuster. Isnt blizzard part of Activision which is owned by EA? Youd think they could get help developing something, unless its a conflict of intrest. Either way cheaters or not I still enjoy the game. It sucks though to see innocent people pay though for the lack of real anti hack/cheat software.


Not trying to throw him under the bus at all, but PB rarely makes a mistake when banning someone for cheating, minus that small SNAFU last month where everyone on the servers at the time was blanket banned. But that is an isolated incident. PB actually does a great job at catching the "hacks". It just doesn't catch them on the spot and bans them. It gathers information over time and then does a ban.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkrooLoose*
> 
> I may be mistaken, but I thought I had read most weapons are getting a nerf across the board as a result of the CTE.
> 
> In testing, once the tick rate was raised many found it easier to kill people. It got to the point where people were killing "too" fast and also "dying" too fast. So the devs took note and it was deemed necessary to nerf the high rate weapons.
> 
> So once all the CTE changes make it over to vanilla so should follow the weapon nerfs.


Was just thinking this when I read it ... hahaha! Makes perfect sense but now I have to get used to a whole new way of killing. Darn!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Had such a good game in the Fantan on Hainan Resort. Had a guy calling me a vehicle noob and that I must stop camping the jet. Even though I was destroying all their land and air vehicles, which in turn helped us win. Some people
> 
> On another note, I'm not happy with what DICE is doing with the Famas. Reducing it's RPM to 900, reducing it's horizontal recoil and giving it a standard mag size. What's the point in using it now? May as well use the AEK. The fact that the Famas had a small mag and crazy recoil meant that when you finally got the hang of it, it felt incredible.


DICE this doesn't make any sense. It seems like they are changing it just for the sake of making changes... like they noticed only .5% of players are using the gun so it must have something wrong with it! Let's just make it like the other high RPM guns so everyone can love it too!


----------



## Zakharov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkrooLoose*
> 
> I may be mistaken, but I thought I had read most weapons are getting a nerf across the board as a result of the CTE.
> 
> In testing, once the tick rate was raised many found it easier to kill people. It got to the point where people were killing "too" fast and also "dying" too fast. So the devs took note and it was deemed necessary to nerf the high rate weapons.
> 
> So once all the CTE changes make it over to vanilla so should follow the weapon nerfs.


Raising tick rate but more importantly removing visual recoil as well. Visual recoil was essentially misinforming the player about where your bullets would go when you shoot while aiming down sights. Once that was removed it became incredibly easy to kill people.

The damage nerf to most weapons is to reduce the TTK and make things like dying around corners much less frequent. It also has the benefit of giving the player more time to react when getting hit. I'm hoping they increase recoil on some of the guns because it's still a little too easy to kill people in CTE.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> On another note, I'm not happy with what DICE is doing with the Famas. Reducing it's RPM to 900, reducing it's horizontal recoil and giving it a standard mag size. What's the point in using it now? May as well use the AEK. The fact that the Famas had a small mag and crazy recoil meant that when you finally got the hang of it, it felt incredible.


The dev who did the change said he was just testing it out for the sake of it. Nothing is set in stone yet.

For those interested/unaware: The FAMAS change happened because Frostbite engine has a bug where any gun with over 900 RPM would have it's second bullet not have any recoil and would go almost exactly where the first bullet would. Since this happens with any gun with over 900 RPM, they also changed/nerfed any gun that had RPM that was above 900.

The bug I'm talking about is like how the AN-94 from BF3 would deal it's 2 shot burst and both shots would go in the exact same spot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> DICE this doesn't make any sense. *It seems like they are changing it just for the sake of making changes*... like they noticed only .5% of players are using the gun so it must have something wrong with it! Let's just make it like the other high RPM guns so everyone can love it too!


Well, that's kinda what CTE is for. They were just testing out to see if people would be okay with this change as it would get rid of the recoil bug I mentioned earlier. Most people weren't and they assured everyone in the forums that nothing is set in stone. I think It's good that they are making some unexpected and radical changes like this because it can create much more interesting results than simply making tiny changes across the board.


----------



## keikei

^Well informed responses.







Imagine if the CTE was created when bf4 was launched? It would have been a much more pleasant experience imo. I dont play the CTE, but certainly looking forward to the fixes/changes.


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakharov*
> 
> Raising tick rate but more importantly removing visual recoil as well. Visual recoil was essentially misinforming the player about where your bullets would go when you shoot while aiming down sights. Once that was removed it became incredibly easy to kill people.


Ah yeah, that's right. I forgot about the vr fix.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

My only issue with the changes to the Famas is that it's not unique anymore. I enjoyed learning its recoil pattern and finding the best attachments to accommodate it. It felt good being able to go on epic kill streaks with it due to the small magazine and crazy recoil. Now I may as well keep using the AEK for that.

I fully understand the need to tone down the RPM due to the netcode, just leave the magazine and recoil pattern.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

New attachments on the AEK. Suppressor,stubby grip and kobra. Loving it thus far. Best part is creeping up on folks from behind and oiling them off rapid for a multikill just before the reload.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> New attachments on the AEK. Suppressor,stubby grip and kobra. Loving it thus far. Best part is creeping up on folks from behind and oiling them off rapid for a multikill just before the reload.


I just broke out the Famas to rank it up old school before any possible changes come thru. Should hit the AEK as well. Amazing how much the attachments affect its ability.


----------



## BruceB

I don't really get on with the AEK for some reason, maybe it's the recoil? I don't know but I seem to get more kills with the F2000 or ACE23









I can't hit a barn door with the FAMAS, I've heard when you get some unlocks it becomes more manageable but I'm not sure I want to grind with that weapon until they're unlocked!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

ACE 23 is the M16A3 of BF4. Jack of all trades gun. I'm yet to unlock F2000 though, but I've been unlocking its attachments in bf3 (not much of a pdw user) and it is quite awesome with a laser sight.
For the AEK in BF4,nothing but the Angled and Stubby keep it steady. The heavy barrel is a no no no. Even though your kill time enters god mode you literally need to tug down with the mouse to keep a target. I tried unlocking scopes for FAMAS and went 1-10 totally missing everything. The irons are hideous too,I'll have to get back to that one. SCAR H is beast mode too,wonderful range. M416 has that good ol bf3 feel to it. Sadly everyone is running bulldogs these days making it almost useless. God I hate that gun. Reminds me of M5K.
Another really awesome gun is AK5C,it is my go to, all class machine.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> ACE 23 is the M16A3 of BF4. Jack of all trades gun. I'm yet to unlock F2000 though, but I've been unlocking its attachments in bf3 (not much of a pdw user) and it is quite awesome with a laser sight.
> For the AEK in BF4,nothing but the Angled and Stubby keep it steady. The heavy barrel is a no no no. Even though your kill time enters god mode you literally need to tug down with the mouse to keep a target. I tried unlocking scopes for FAMAS and went 1-10 totally missing everything. The irons are hideous too,I'll have to get back to that one. SCAR H is beast mode too,wonderful range. M416 has that good ol bf3 feel to it. Sadly everyone is running bulldogs these days making it almost useless. God I hate that gun. Reminds me of M5K.
> Another really awesome gun is AK5C,it is my go to, all class machine.


See I hate the Bulldog and my last 10 or so rounds have been over 2-1 kdrs running MTAR or M416 or ACW. Depending on the situation. The killtime might be low but the clip size is crap. It's definitely a gun for the pro IMHO. Not saying I cant use it as I already have the 500+ kills I need from all the weapons but I just do not prefer it.


----------



## JR88

Airburst/Bulldog/Unica 6/ Deagle ruin this game.....way too op


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Now I may as well keep using the AEK for that.


Well, FAMAS still has the Bullpup Bonus.







Also makes it interesting for competitive again.

Btw. has anyone else had this Bug where you have no hitreg and your weapon is completely silent?


----------



## jdstock76

Once in a while I'll get the no hit reg thing not enough to notice or care.


----------



## lightsout

I love this game, haven't played in a month. Loaded it up, 7gb update. Ok try to play, crashes at a black screen game never loads, tried 10 different servers, close/open Origin. Reboot pc, game still crashing. I give up. That was a waste of time.


----------



## Zakharov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR88*
> 
> Airburst/Bulldog/Unica 6/ Deagle ruin this game.....way too op


Airburst ammo replenish is getting nerfed. Bulldog is getting nerfed (even though it shouldn't because it's not OP at all).

Unica 6 is completely fine, steep damage drop off making it very weak at range compared to other revolvers and a long reload time as well. Deagle makes all other revolvers useless and will be nerfed accordingly.

There's gonna be a big patch in September which will very likely include a lot of changes from CTE including the stuff I mentioned earlier.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I love this game, haven't played in a month. Loaded it up, 7gb update. Ok try to play, crashes at a black screen game never loads, tried 10 different servers, close/open Origin. Reboot pc, game still crashing. I give up. That was a waste of time.


For crying out loud. The 1000000000th time, disable origin in game.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I love this game, haven't played in a month. Loaded it up, 7gb update. Ok try to play, crashes at a black screen game never loads, tried 10 different servers, close/open Origin. Reboot pc, game still crashing. I give up. That was a waste of time.
> 
> 
> 
> For crying out loud. The 1000000000th time, disable origin in game.
Click to expand...

Haha guess I should have searched, thanks man!!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Deagle is indeed OP. My best pal is better at battlefield,and when he's out of ammo, he runs that bad boy as primary.


----------



## Ghost12

Deagle is not op imo, is what the main revolvers like the .44 should have been, .44 should be buffed. Too much nerf nerf nerf.


----------



## JR88

No way man deagle is beyond op, deagle noobs can be all way across room and head shot left and right or it kills in one/two shots far more often than others.

.44 does need buffed but if you are good with 3x scope on it it can be fun.


----------



## Ghost12

Hardline sp - http://www.battlefield.com/en_GB/hardline/features/single-player#


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Deagle is not op imo, is what the main revolvers like the .44 should have been, .44 should be buffed. Too much nerf nerf nerf.


I totally agree.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Deagle is indeed OP. My best pal is better at battlefield,and when he's out of ammo, he runs that bad boy as primary.


I always run that as a primary and switch to rifle only for anything over 25m.


----------



## Ghost12

I am into a terrible habit that am trying to break, spotting as about to shoot someone which is fine in many cases but the point animation is costing me sometimes in a face off in close quarters lol, its like an auto key press.


----------



## Sempre

You can shoot while the hand is doing the animation.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> You can shoot while the hand is doing the animation.


Can you? and change weapon?

I remember not being able to do a thing when that animation is running, its very annoying.

I will have a closer look tonight.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> You can shoot while the hand is doing the animation.


Yup. But it does cause a millisecond pause in my reaction time unless I'm just dead to nuts in the zone.

So anyone happen to be experiencing a glitch like this:

Spawn
Chase down opponent
Empty clip into them
No sound
No hit markers
Dead
Rinse and repeat

Had me absolutely irate last night. Going from 3/1 kdrs to 2/3 at best. I'm steamed thinking about it now.

Only tried a few servers last night and I couldn't quite pin point the problem. Seems random. And I was able to sort of fix it by popping off a few rounds to suppress then duck and cover. Pop back up and get hit markers. But you will lose those more times than not.

Have never had this happen before.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Yup. But it does cause a millisecond pause in my reaction time unless I'm just dead to nuts in the zone.
> 
> So anyone happen to be experiencing a glitch like this:
> 
> Spawn
> Chase down opponent
> Empty clip into them
> No sound
> No hit markers
> Dead
> Rinse and repeat
> 
> Had me absolutely irate last night. Going from 3/1 kdrs to 2/3 at best. I'm steamed thinking about it now.
> 
> Only tried a few servers last night and I couldn't quite pin point the problem. Seems random. And I was able to sort of fix it by popping off a few rounds to suppress then duck and cover. Pop back up and get hit markers. But you will lose those more times than not.
> 
> Have never had this happen before.


Once on metro was ridiculous, spawed when joining, got a back rage, let rip and nothing, they did not even see me and I could not kill a single one, went round a couple ways and tried until had to suicide rush with a knife. Never happened before or since, one time only deal.


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Can you? and change weapon?
> 
> I remember not being able to do a thing when that animation is running, its very annoying.
> 
> I will have a closer look tonight.


Yes. As far as I'm concerned, its just visual. I don't know about changing weapons, but when i spot and then the hand is doing the animation thing, i can instantly hipfire a rifle with one hand







with no delay. I actually found it amazing when i first played bf4.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Yup. But it does cause a millisecond pause in my reaction time unless I'm just dead to nuts in the zone.
> 
> So anyone happen to be experiencing a glitch like this:
> 
> Spawn
> Chase down opponent
> Empty clip into them
> No sound
> No hit markers
> Dead
> Rinse and repeat
> 
> Had me absolutely irate last night. Going from 3/1 kdrs to 2/3 at best. I'm steamed thinking about it now.
> 
> Only tried a few servers last night and I couldn't quite pin point the problem. Seems random. And I was able to sort of fix it by popping off a few rounds to suppress then duck and cover. Pop back up and get hit markers. But you will lose those more times than not.
> 
> Have never had this happen before.


You mean if you want to ADS after you spot, then maybe there's a millisecond delay. But if i'm already ADS, no animation happens when spotting.

And yes, countless times I emptied rounds on enemies and dont die. Even when i'm in a tank shelling them. I remember emptying 2 rounds on an enemy without success. But his teammates around him do. I didn't know if it was a glitch or he was hacking.


----------



## Ghost12

Yes when going ads from running to stopping, there is a delay, maybe small but a delay. Spotting whilst already ads makes no difference.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> You can shoot while the hand is doing the animation.


Sure with no sight or reticule and a hand in your way.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> ACE 23 is the M16A3 of BF4. Jack of all trades gun.


I thought that was the ACE 52.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Haha guess I should have searched, thanks man!!


Yes and you also coulda done a little more troubleshooting than simply rebooting Origin and your PC. There are a lot of factors that all have to be working right to play online. Though, admittedly, the overlay thing is ridiculous and just came out of nowhere recently it seems.

Don't forget to also keep Punkbuster updated with pbsetup.exe (especially wise to check after a big game update).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Yup. But it does cause a millisecond pause in my reaction time unless I'm just dead to nuts in the zone.
> 
> So anyone happen to be experiencing a glitch like this:
> 
> Spawn
> Chase down opponent
> Empty clip into them
> No sound
> No hit markers
> Dead
> Rinse and repeat
> 
> Had me absolutely irate last night. Going from 3/1 kdrs to 2/3 at best. I'm steamed thinking about it now.
> 
> Only tried a few servers last night and I couldn't quite pin point the problem. Seems random. And I was able to sort of fix it by popping off a few rounds to suppress then duck and cover. Pop back up and get hit markers. But you will lose those more times than not.
> 
> Have never had this happen before.


Sounds like severe packet loss? Shouldn't you see that visual indicator though?


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Yup. But it does cause a millisecond pause in my reaction time unless I'm just dead to nuts in the zone.
> 
> So anyone happen to be experiencing a glitch like this:
> 
> Spawn
> Chase down opponent
> Empty clip into them
> No sound
> No hit markers
> Dead
> Rinse and repeat
> 
> Had me absolutely irate last night. Going from 3/1 kdrs to 2/3 at best. I'm steamed thinking about it now.
> 
> Only tried a few servers last night and I couldn't quite pin point the problem. Seems random. And I was able to sort of fix it by popping off a few rounds to suppress then duck and cover. Pop back up and get hit markers. But you will lose those more times than not.
> 
> Have never had this happen before.


You know...now that I just read this I am thinking this has been happening to me too. Spawn in on a squad mate, start firing at a guy and swear I should have killed him but get no hit markers and no kill... will keep an eye out for this tonight.


----------



## SkrooLoose

Hey guys, is the OCN platoon dead?

There's 2 of us who play BF4 nightly (though we've been hooked on a couple f2p games for the past weeks), 2 more who's on every other night, and a couple more who pop in once a month or so. We're all in the same platoon and the other members (besides us 6) are all aol.

So we're looking for an active, adult platoon who uses TS (or we have our own TS channel). We're on mainly between 5pm to 10pm est and play for fun; we're not aggressively tactical, but we do work as a group. We're all adults. I think I'm the youngest at 43.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> I thought that was the ACE 52.


Nope,ACE 23,you can run it anywhere,long range tap fire,mid range burst,close quaters TDM magdump,the gun just kills.Easy recoil,easy attachments,easy peasy. M16A3 all over again.


----------



## wevsspot

I'll look you guys up.

My player name is RazorbackAR.


----------



## Baasha

After playing some of the Dragon's Teeth maps, I have to say that this particular DLC is hopelessly boring. Its analogue in BF3, Conquest Domination, was extremely fun and the maps were fantastic for the most part.

The 'infantry only' maps in BF4 are horribly designed IMO, people camping out terraces to just noob-tube people on the streets etc.

I find myself going back to Zavod 311, Wave Breaker, and some of the other Naval Strike maps.

Thought BF4 Premium would be much better - meh.. time for some more GTA IV ENB!


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Sure with no sight or reticule and a hand in your way.


Sure its not ideal. But i was commenting that you CAN shoot while spotting. And Ghost said it messed him up in close quarters. For me its the contrary; i have no issue with it on CQ because i hipfire, but rather on mid to long range since i have to ADS.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> After playing some of the Dragon's Teeth maps, I have to say that this particular DLC is hopelessly boring. Its analogue in BF3, Conquest Domination, was extremely fun and the maps were fantastic for the most part.
> 
> The 'infantry only' maps in BF4 are horribly designed IMO, people camping out terraces to just noob-tube people on the streets etc.
> 
> I find myself going back to Zavod 311, Wave Breaker, and some of the other Naval Strike maps.
> 
> Thought BF4 Premium would be much better - meh.. time for some more GTA IV ENB!


Propaganda is a good conquest map imo, the rest of dragons teeth are garbage and promote terrible play, but some enjoy the style so, horses for courses lol


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Propaganda is a good conquest map imo, the rest of dragons teeth are garbage and promote terrible play, but some enjoy the style so, horses for courses lol


agree totally, propaganda is a pretty good infantry map everything else yeah not so much.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Propaganda is a good conquest map imo, the rest of dragons teeth are garbage and promote terrible play, but some enjoy the style so, horses for courses lol


That's true. The thing is, which I forgot to mention, is that I almost exclusively play TDM, Rush, or Domination (sometimes Obliteration) but almost never Conquest.

Propaganda is passable but as you said, the rest of the maps are weak.


----------



## fashric

I actually think these 4 maps are the best infantry maps I've played in a Battlefield game. I love the fast pace dynamic they all seem to have. Not sure whether I'm too keen on Chainlink game mode though, gets boring pretty quick for me. The new game modes in the DLC's have really been the most disappointing thing for me about premium they all seem a bit half done having said that though I still feel like I've easily had my monies worth and there's still Final Stand to come.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Propaganda is a good conquest map imo, the rest of dragons teeth are garbage and promote terrible play, but some enjoy the style so, horses for courses lol


Can you explain what you mean by terrible play?


----------



## StrongForce

I love these maps, to each it's taste anyway.. I haven't even tryed yet in a real 64p conquest that should be interesting, also I'm a big rush fan so.. rush 64 that I did on the market map, bit hard but fun as hell !

I like the fact that it's hard, makes actually have to use some tactics to get through, for instance sunken dragon 64 rush I see so many people whining about how bad it is (just because it is hard basically..) but the attackers.. they need to spam smoke, and here it gets fun, and when I mean spam smoke it's just not 2-3 smoke nades







.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> I actually think these 4 maps are the best infantry maps I've played in a Battlefield game. I love the fast pace dynamic they all seem to have. Not sure whether I'm too keen on Chainlink game mode though, gets boring pretty quick for me. The new game modes in the DLC's have really been the most disappointing thing for me about premium they all seem a bit half done having said that though I still feel like I've easily had my monies worth and there's still Final Stand to come.
> *Can you explain what you mean by terrible play?*


Sure, terrible play is just my opinion of what I dislike about the game, what does not suit my playstyle, and how it is played because of the map design. So all this rooftop nonsense for one, I only play conquest, constant run and gun, constant explosives spamming and maps that are impossible to follow a flow with the ability to cover your angles is not my cup of tea personally. I can see how it appeals to some players, maybe the ones who enjoy such as domination or tdm, and that is fine I but like team based conquest, to call it conquest on some of these maps is borderline ridiculous. I played 64 player rush on one the other night with dagauardian, was absolutley terrible. Propaganda is probably the best conquest map in the game due to design, very little rooftop play or verticality, limited camping recon views across the map, tanks have very little access to the hotspots without being in severe danger although rewarded if a 2 man team know how to use one, and the flow is such it takes a team or at least a squad to cap something out in the main.

Even in 99% of conquest maps that are decent in this game there is a complete inability of the player base to do the basics, such as hold/defend the gimme flag. All too busy impersonating Forest Gump which makes the game a constant run/gun chase the flag experience.


----------



## fashric

I can totally understand where you are coming from. It's contrary to my view of the maps but I can see how it would not be enjoyable for some. I really feel like this game shines when you play in a squad of 4-5 friends all on TS playing as a unit. Makes the game feel a lot more cohesive moving as a squad supporting each other. I guess I'm lucky that I enjoy playing both ways.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BusterOddo*
> 
> You know...now that I just read this I am thinking this has been happening to me too. Spawn in on a squad mate, start firing at a guy and swear I should have killed him but get no hit markers and no kill... will keep an eye out for this tonight.


It could be packet loss. Never thought about that. But what I did notice last night was that it only happened on one server. The PURE server, which usually is fine. Went and played on the UN servers and TBG servers, no issue. Annoying because we all like playing on the PURE servers. Good bunch of guys.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkrooLoose*
> 
> Hey guys, is the OCN platoon dead?
> 
> There's 2 of us who play BF4 nightly (though we've been hooked on a couple f2p games for the past weeks), 2 more who's on every other night, and a couple more who pop in once a month or so. We're all in the same platoon and the other members (besides us 6) are all aol.
> 
> So we're looking for an active, adult platoon who uses TS (or we have our own TS channel). We're on mainly between 5pm to 10pm est and play for fun; we're not aggressively tactical, but we do work as a group. We're all adults. I think I'm the youngest at 43.


I've been on every night. Origin = IronLS3

Won't probably be on the rest of the week thou because we're trying to get our deck powerwashed so I can seal it this weekend.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Nope,ACE 23,you can run it anywhere,long range tap fire,mid range burst,close quaters TDM magdump,the gun just kills.Easy recoil,easy attachments,easy peasy. M16A3 all over again.


Agreed. I don't see the ACE 52 as being that type of all purpose OP weapon. I actually haven't used the ACE 23 in a while been working on a few others trying to get to 5 service stars and all unlocks on them. Not as easy as it looks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Propaganda is a good conquest map imo, the rest of dragons teeth are garbage and promote terrible play, but some enjoy the style so, horses for courses lol


I like the DT maps. Yes they can get clustered up and turn into a flag chase scenario but with solid team play they aren't half bad. The ability to back cap is a little to easy in my opinion but with a team on top of things it can be managed.


----------



## the9quad

I pretty much use the ace52 exclusively, I just like it for some reason. I am sure there are better guns but I love it.


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> It could be packet loss. Never thought about that. But what I did notice last night was that it only happened on one server. The PURE server, which usually is fine. Went and played on the UN servers and TBG servers, no issue. Annoying because we all like playing on the PURE servers. Good bunch of guys


Its funny you mention that server. I used to play there quite a bit, but no longer do because I always seemed to have a weird kind of lag/delay there that I do not experience at other servers. It was strange too because my ping was never higher than 12-15. Its too bad, as like you said they are a bunch of really good guys, very team play oriented, and I have never seen a server with so many on teamspeak.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I pretty much use the ace52 exclusively, I just like it for some reason. I am sure there are better guns but I love it.


I do the samething. Initially, you have to unlock all the infantry guns just to test them out. You put in a couple of hours for each gun, including attachments to see how it feels. I ended up with one gun i love, but it took a few hundred hours to narrow it down. Sure, playing with multiple guns is fun and exctiing, but if i need take someone out, i need a trusted companion.









Heres my load out. Have touched it in a while,and dont need to. I can focus on playing the game.


OPTIC: KOBRA [RDS]
ACCESSORY: NO ACCESSORY
BARREL: MUZZLE BRAKE
UNDERBARREL: POTATO GRIP


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Well what works best for you is partially subjective but I really though the ACE 52 was the gun that is most looked down upon as the always-easy "noob" AR. Not that I support those types of opinions and complaining.

I looked at Symthic but many pros and cons to both. I do like the bigger clip and higher rate and much higher max dist of the 23.


----------



## King PWNinater

Bleh!
I used to be getting 160fps with my 2 290s, but now I'm only getting like 90ish because my gpu usage is all wacked up. Any solutions? I've tried parking and unparking cores and using force render ahead limit.


----------



## keikei

^Did you change gpu drivers when you went from 160 to 90fps?


----------



## King PWNinater

Possibly. I don't think si though.


----------



## keikei

^Have you checked your pci express power settings?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I pretty much use the ace52 exclusively, I just like it for some reason. I am sure there are better guns but I love it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I do the samething. Initially, you have to unlock all the infantry guns just to test them out. You put in a couple of hours for each gun, including attachments to see how it feels. I ended up with one gun i love, but it took a few hundred hours to narrow it down. Sure, playing with multiple guns is fun and exctiing, but if i need take someone out, i need a trusted companion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my load out. Have touched it in a while,and dont need to. I can focus on playing the game.
> 
> 
> OPTIC: KOBRA [RDS]
> ACCESSORY: NO ACCESSORY
> BARREL: MUZZLE BRAKE
> UNDERBARREL: POTATO GRIP


I'm that way with the MTAR. It's my trusted little buddy. Used to be the M416 but lately I've been running exclusively Recon and I'm a bit aggressive. I run beacon, TUGs, incendiary, with the Offensive perk.

Coyote
Green Laser
Suppressor
Angled

And my Deagle.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BusterOddo*
> 
> Its funny you mention that server. I used to play there quite a bit, but no longer do because I always seemed to have a weird kind of lag/delay there that I do not experience at other servers. It was strange too because my ping was never higher than 12-15. Its too bad, as like you said they are a bunch of really good guys, very team play oriented, and I have never seen a server with so many on teamspeak.


I've been playing there the last few weeks with no problems then BOOM! Maybe it's a server thing. But ya, great server. Don't think I've seen a single jerk in there. And the TS is cool because it automatically puts you in your squad.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I pretty much use the ace52 exclusively, I just like it for some reason. I am sure there are better guns but I love it.


Use to use that one all the time for the first 150~200 hours i played, but went back to the gun I played exclusively in BF3 PDW-R That gun with hard barrel is just a the best.. Its accuracy is just stupid from any distance and also same for run n gunning..

I think this will show how much I like the gun.. Being 10th. lol

http://bf4stats.com/leaderboards/pc_weapon_pdw-r



AWS btw is the best for meatgrinders!


----------



## King PWNinater

I set both gpus to +50% on power via CCC.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King PWNinater*
> 
> I set both gpus to +50% on power via CCC.


Did you disable crossfire by any chance? Or cap your fps in a config file?


----------



## King PWNinater

I'm sure crossfire is enabled. I usually check it every other boot. Usage in games go from 100% on gpu1 with 13% on gpu 2, to 13 on 1 and 100 on 2 (Estimate percentages.)


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King PWNinater*
> 
> I'm sure crossfire is enabled. I usually check it every other boot. Usage in games go from 100% on gpu1 with 13% on gpu 2, to 13 on 1 and 100 on 2 (Estimate percentages.)


Have you tried different drivers or reinstall the same driver?


----------



## King PWNinater

I'll try


----------



## keikei

Funny, i really didnt like my 'high-end' gaming mouse, so i swapped out my work mouse for playing this game. Come to fiind out, its actually smoother and half the price! Hah! Logitech Wireless Marathon Mouse M705


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I've been playing there the last few weeks with no problems then BOOM! Maybe it's a server thing. But ya, great server. Don't think I've seen a single jerk in there. And the TS is cool because it automatically puts you in your squad.


The TS feature they use is definitely unique from what I've seen. I will have to give them a try again. Ehh whats Battlefield without a bit of lag







Hasn't stopped me from logging a ton of hours







Still no other game that can compete.


----------



## Ghost12

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjkfWKVFEec Nice DT cinematic, some people have great editing skills.


----------



## bond32

Dang, that's a cool site... http://bf4stats.com/pc/LOL_Netcode

My play time is alarmingly high... I should get out more.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Dang, that's a cool site... http://bf4stats.com/pc/LOL_Netcode
> 
> My play time is alarmingly high... I should get out more.


Good find was loking for this the other day, always used it in bf3. +1


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Dang, that's a cool site... http://bf4stats.com/pc/LOL_Netcode
> 
> My play time is alarmingly high... I should get out more.


wow you have played a lot.


----------



## Ghost12

Anyone watching the Esl gamescom?, has been pretty good, grand final in a minute or two. Some interesting stuff on hardline with the rescue mode so ala counter strike and others. Looking forward to hardline now personally.

http://www.twitch.tv/esltv_bf4 Bf4 final


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Dang, that's a cool site... http://bf4stats.com/pc/LOL_Netcode
> 
> My play time is alarmingly high... I should get out more.


BLASPHEME!


----------



## Krazee

Wow, I've only played 125 hours compared to some 800 like others have played.


----------



## keikei

i'll be playing a lot this weekend. Hope to see some of ya'll on the battlefield. Lag or not, I don't care anymore. I just wanna shoot something.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> i'll be playing a lot this weekend. Hope to see some of ya'll on the battlefield. Lag or not, I don't care anymore. I just wanna shoot something.


GG on Paracel yesterday, you repaired the boat, we stayed alive and had a comeback win.


----------



## Jodiuh

My buddy just told me BF4 was free for 6 days, but I'm not seeing this.

Game Time is over for Battlefield 4

If you downloaded Battlefield 4 Game Time and have yet to use your free time with the full game, here's how to get started:

• Launch Origin and open your Game Library.
• Click the Battlefield 4 tile to download and install the game.
• Once installed, click the Battlefield 4 tile to launch the game.

Missed out on Battlefield 4 Game Time? Your next Origin Game Time session is coming soon.

lol


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> GG on Paracel yesterday, you repaired the boat, we stayed alive and had a comeback win.


Yeah, that was fun. I was using my awful temporarily mouse to play too. I'm not a good boat driver, but decent at switching between gunner/repair/4th seat rpger!


----------



## wrigleyvillain

My play time is relatively low, like 60 hours, but a big part of that was the launch issues plus machine been down relatively often since launch for various reasons many of which have to do with water cooling. Also, it's summer.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Rush is alot of fun,been totally ignoring the game mode


----------



## keikei

^The weather has definitely been affecting my overall gaming time. The colder/darker it gets, the more I be in my dungeon fragging.


----------



## Krazee

Once it starts to get colder and darker I shall return more to BF4. Then once the new assassin's comes out I may be gone for a bit


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> ^The weather has definitely been affecting my overall gaming time. The colder/darker it gets, the more I be in my dungeon fragging.


^this. Summer really cuts down my gaming due to projects and nice weather.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I should try Rush in BF4 I guess though Conquest is always my general thing being the traditional game mode. They have made improvements to the mode of late, right? Starting in CTE?


----------



## (sic)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> ^The weather has definitely been affecting my overall gaming time. The colder/darker it gets, the more I be in my dungeon fragging.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> ^this. Summer really cuts down my gaming due to projects and nice weather.


It's the opposite for me.

Here in Dallas it's way too hot (for me)! I prefer the cold weather, as I always end up gaming more in the summer than in the winter.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *(sic)*
> 
> It's the opposite for me.
> 
> Here in Dallas it's way too hot (for me)! I prefer the cold weather, as I always end up gaming more in the summer than in the winter.


Really? I know my PC prefers the cold weather more


----------



## (sic)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Really? I know my PC prefers the cold weather more


Ha, I've got plenty of cooling in my rig. Can't stand to be outside if it's above 90...


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> I should try Rush in BF4 I guess though Conquest is always my general thing being the traditional game mode. They have made improvements to the mode of late, right? Starting in CTE?


On some maps is ok now, on others is worse than bad.


----------



## the9quad

My problem is, if it is hot outside I will go out to the pool and drink. Later on I will think it is a good idea to hop on BF4. So my reflexes are way off, and I talk too much trash on those days. In fact I just came in to grab another beer as I type this.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> I should try Rush in BF4 I guess though Conquest is always my general thing being the traditional game mode. They have made improvements to the mode of late, right? Starting in CTE?


Really depends on the map,Golmund railway is a terrible map for rush,near impossible to defend the first two,near impossible to lose the last two mcoms.


----------



## fashric

There is an absolute boat load of fixes and changes coming for the Rush gametype in the next patch I think. There has been a lot of testing done on Rush in CTE and it included moving bomb sites to better locations.


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> My buddy just told me BF4 was free for 6 days, but I'm not seeing this.
> 
> Game Time is over for Battlefield 4
> 
> If you downloaded Battlefield 4 Game Time and have yet to use your free time with the full game, here's how to get started:
> 
> • Launch Origin and open your Game Library.
> • Click the Battlefield 4 tile to download and install the game.
> • Once installed, click the Battlefield 4 tile to launch the game.
> 
> Missed out on Battlefield 4 Game Time? Your next Origin Game Time session is coming soon.
> 
> lol


Yeah, it's over for BF4.

The game they're offering now is the new Plants vs. Zombies: Garden Warfare.


----------



## XLifted

Some SRAW fun for you


----------



## bond32

Haha awesome. For some reason I never can get the SRAW down... Always stick to the RPG.


----------



## patriotaki

i dont know why but my singleplayer progress disappeared ... I played the first 4 missions won them and unlocked some items. Now when i go to play singleplayer it starts over from 1st mission and thats annoying i also lost some dogtags and other unlocks! -_-


----------



## Ghost12

Breakdown of some of the cte weapon/attachments balances and changes.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQn5rl7a1kQ#t=83

Popular gun nerfs, so deagle, bulldog, ace52cqb, scar h, etc. Be interesting how much of it makes it to vanilla


----------



## keikei

^Looking forward to the UI tweaks.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Core Gameplay Update

The current CTE initiative revolves around making the core gameplay of Battlefield 4 even better. This initiative has been in full swing for a little over two months now, and we've made a lot tweaks and changes that we hope you have enjoyed. As we're nearing the end of this initiative and the release of the next Battlefield 4 update, these are the major fixes that it will include.

Game Mode Improvements
General improvements and tweaks have been made to the following game modes: Rush, Obliteration, Obliteration Competitive, Capture the Flag and Carrier Assault.

Visual Recoil
Close and medium range optic reticules do not move with the gun any longer, however both bullet spread and bullet drop are still present.

Soldier Movement
Changes have been made to soldier movement so that it closely matches the one in Battlefield 3, but without compromising the visual fidelity. This change also makes it easier to get away from undesirable firefights.

Additionally, we've dampened third person hit reactions where the soldier previously moved his head around a lot when getting shot at.

HUD Triage
Focusing on clarity, and de-cluttering the HUD/UI to only show what is important - we have added several options and functionality to make your screen much less cluttered (and give you a lot of choice in making it the way you want).

Revive Mechanic Improvements
A special effort went into making revives easier to use, more robust and easier to understand. Additions include a "fully charged" paddle sound, UI indication on revive time and better networked ragdolls.

"Netcode" Improvements
Making ping differences, trade kills and kills behind cover less of an issue by lowering the time allowed to damage on the client side.
Automatic High Frequency Update setting enforced with the intent of release to all platforms, including Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3.
Improvements to bullet damage times from client to client, "dusting" and de-syncs.

Vehicle Balance
Identifying and tweaking the top vehicles in need of buffs and nerfs.

Weapon Balance
We've focused on maintaining a consistent Time To Kill (how long an average engagement lasts for). With the changes to visual recoil, the third person hit reactions and improved "tickrates" has been sped up somewhat as we still need to balance this with damage and recoil changes.
Suppression systems has also been re-tuned and made clearer.



Thank you.
Quote:


> Suppression systems has also been re-tuned and made clearer.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> ^Looking forward to the UI tweaks.


I am not looking forward to the Ace52 CQB tweaks.


----------



## battleaxe

What's with all the empty servers. This is just silly. I went back to BF3 so I could actually play a game without constant crashing. I played one out of 6 rounds. Crashed the other 5 times at load. Or more like wouldn't load at all. Whatever... BF3 it is then...


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Haha awesome. For some reason I never can get the SRAW down... Always stick to the RPG.


I've played against you. Damn your RPG.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I've played against you. Damn your RPG.


Ha, well been a bit rusty lately also haven't been playing much. But nothing beats nailing little bird try-hards...

I remember one of the best was on flood zone, the little bird was retreating to the US base, I hurled one and about 10 seconds later it nailed the chopper. I seriously don't think that could ever be repeated... Was very funny!


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> What's with all the empty servers. This is just silly. I went back to BF3 so I could actually play a game without constant crashing. I played one out of 6 rounds. Crashed the other 5 times at load. Or more like wouldn't load at all. Whatever... BF3 it is then...


Or you could turn off origin overlay and it will run fine, like has been suggested on about every other page in this thread. Fixes about 99 percent of everyone's issues


----------



## 98uk

Turning off origin overlay fixed all issues for me (whilst my PC was working).

Had big stutter issues.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Or you could turn off origin overlay and it will run fine, like has been suggested on about every other page in this thread. Fixes about 99 percent of everyone's issues


Overlay has been off. Its hit or miss. Some days it works fine, other days nothing works. Maybe somethings wrong with the PC.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I've played against you. Damn your RPG.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, well been a bit rusty lately also haven't been playing much. But nothing beats nailing little bird try-hards...
> 
> I remember one of the best was on flood zone, the little bird was retreating to the US base, I hurled one and about 10 seconds later it nailed the chopper. I seriously don't think that could ever be repeated... Was very funny!
Click to expand...

Nice. Ya I've been working hard on my LB skillz but always at the wrong time with RPGs and Stingers everywhere. LoL.

I'm super rusty. Have t been on much lately.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Carrying stinger,tank parks in your face free bait. Carrying RPG,choppers everywhere. I just decided to not bother with stinger at all.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Carrying stinger,tank parks in your face free bait. Carrying RPG,choppers everywhere. I just decided to not bother with stinger at all.


Solution is to drive the tank and shoot down the choppers.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Carrying stinger,tank parks in your face free bait. Carrying RPG,choppers everywhere. I just decided to not bother with stinger at all.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Solution is to drive the tank and shoot down the choppers.


I prefer the roof method for taking out air. Tanks cant get you, and you have an open shot at the sky. You dont even have to kill the heli's/planes, as long as youre a big enough distraction.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Overlay has been off. Its hit or miss. Some days it works fine, other days nothing works. Maybe somethings wrong with the PC.


Make sure there's not a scheduled Virus scan or defragmentation or whatever running in the Background, those things are easy to miss!


----------



## Ghost12

Just been looking at the OCN platoon reports and it seems that they are coming through now when only 2 ocn members play together, that is pretty cool. It used to take 5 I think or maybe was 4. Anyone know when this change happened?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Just been looking at the OCN platoon reports and it seems that they are coming through now when only 2 ocn members play together, that is pretty cool. It used to take 5 I think or maybe was 4. Anyone know when this change happened?


Here: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065228939437138/
Quote:


> ANNOUNCEMENTS:
> - *You now only need 2 members of the Platoon playing in the same round to get stats and earn XP for your Platoon. At the same time, we have tweaked the algorithm for how Platoons earn XP, so playing with more Platoon members in the same round will provide additional XP bonus.*
> 
> FEATURES & IMPROVEMENTS:
> - Platoons has been moved to the main header menu, replacing Missions. Missions is now found in the Multiplayer dropdown.
> - Loadout Presets now has a minimum character limit of 1, instead of 3
> - The name of vehicles is now displayed below all earned vehicle unlocks in Battle Reports
> - Various minor tweaks and improvements
> 
> FIXES:
> - Various fixes for the Soldier Portraits, including adding the 4 missing portaits and properly marking the unlock criteria
> - Fixed an issue in the forums where incorrect wordwrapping was applied in Firefox
> - Fixed an issue where chat messages would sometimes disappear (but could be restored by refreshing the page)
> - Fixed an issue with Service Star Battlepacks not being displayed with the correct unlock values
> - Fixed an issue where going from Platoon Reports to your own Battle Reports page, or vice versa, would cause the page not to load
> - Fixed various issues with incorrect unlock criteria shown in Loadout
> - Fixed an issue with the Loadout Presets dropdown that didn't always correctly reset
> - Fixed some Loadout Presets error messages that weren't shown
> - Fixed an issue with some Platoon defined website links not working properly, e.g. when using https
> - Fixed an issue where viewing a Battle Pickup in Stats -> Weapons showed a "View accessories" button
> - Fixed a Firefox-specific audio issue (related to https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=987889 [bugzilla.mozilla.org])
> - Fixed an issue where the tooltip for closing Group Chats wouldn't disappear after closing the chat
> - Added some missing translations in the Server Browser
> - Various minor fixes


----------



## keikei

I guess we have no excuses anymore to rank up the OCN platoon now right gentlemen?!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I guess we have no excuses anymore to rank up the OCN platoon now right gentlemen?!


Is a really positive change, lots of reports through if you check and a few pairs playing right now, we played the other day, I play with Daguardian often also and now after abstaining from battlefield am back on daily. After a while off Bf4 playing insurgency/cs:go am enjoying it at the moment to be honest. Looking forward to the next big patch and also to hardline.


----------



## the9quad

add me the9quad

I have been playing a lot lately, hardly ever see anyone on, also not sure how i got to be one of the leaders in the OCN platoon thingy...Someone must have died.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> add me the9quad
> 
> I have been playing a lot lately, hardly ever see anyone on, also not sure how i got to be one of the leaders in the OCN platoon thingy...Someone must have died.


Haven't seen TD in a while. LoL

IronLS3 = Origin name

I should be on a little tonight.

On a side note I think I disabled Origin in game. It's the Battlelog one right?


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Haven't seen TD in a while. LoL
> IronLS3 = Origin name
> I should be on a little tonight.
> On a side note I think I disabled Origin in game. It's the Battlelog one right?


Origin ingame is the one you can open with shift+F1, I think your talking about that battlelog Thing you open with backspace?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Origin ingame is the one you can open with shift+F1, I think your talking about that battlelog Thing you open with backspace?


Maybe. I looked high and low for it but didn't see the option to disable it. It's not really that big of deal since I don't suffer the black screen, disconnect issues others have.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Maybe. I looked high and low for it but didn't see the option to disable it. It's not really that big of deal since I don't suffer the black screen, disconnect issues others have.


those issues come from origin ingame which can be disabled through origin's Options. I don't think you can disable the battlelog Thing and haven't heard of it causing Problems.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Haha awesome. For some reason I never can get the SRAW down... Always stick to the RPG.


I was all excited when BF4 was shipping with many new anti-air and RPG/SMAW replacements. Of course now I never use anything but RPG still... well stingers too, when the enemy air is hurting to much.


----------



## JR88

just wish dang mantle actually ran well......horrible on my 270....

can barely even use my lower end amd rig FX 4300 / msi 760gma-p34.....


----------



## Wasupwitdat1

Something that happened last night while playing, well it probably happens all the time but this was just so obvious I got P'd and quit, I was in Metro in a good spot with total view of anyone coming my way, and I had a motion detector deployed, A guy came right up to me from the front invisible to me and killed me. Why was he invisible? I think a lot of times I get killed this way but I usually chalk it up to the graphics on my screens but now I know the game does it. It makes me so mad I don't want to play anymore. This is not fair play.


----------



## daguardian

Invisible .... never seen that.


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wasupwitdat1*
> 
> Something that happened last night while playing, well it probably happens all the time but this was just so obvious I got P'd and quit, I was in Metro in a good spot with total view of anyone coming my way, and I had a motion detector deployed, A guy came right up to me from the front invisible to me and killed me. Why was he invisible? I think a lot of times I get killed this way but I usually chalk it up to the graphics on my screens but now I know the game does it. It makes me so mad I don't want to play anymore. This is not fair play.


Probably a glitch. I was playing metro hardcore yesterday night and a guy made it go though the wall in the ticket hall section and was killing everyone with M98B hes score was 85-2. Later when we got the base we moved on and he was above the trains thats total bullsh!#? i got so mad..

here is his profile : http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/DanDell89/stats/448166763/ps4/


----------



## Sempre

Yeah sometimes glitch happens.
I remember one time when i was playing CoD4, i suddenly became immortal. Now matter how much they shoot me i couldn't die. Of-course everyone accused me of hacking but i was as surprised as them.
I alt-tabbed to turn on Fraps but as soon as i did that that game crashed. Fun times.


----------



## JR88

will they ever fix the campaign bug/glitches.... that block progress.....


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> Probably a glitch. I was playing metro hardcore yesterday night and a guy made it go though the wall in the ticket hall section and was killing everyone with M98B hes score was 85-2. Later when we got the base we moved on and he was above the trains thats total bullsh!#? i got so mad..
> 
> here is his profile : http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/DanDell89/stats/448166763/ps4/


Ya I'm more at awe with his SPM. WTH?! 1008? Sheesh! I've seen glitchers in Peaks as well. In the wall near D. I only play Peaks on the UN 3200 ticket server so its less likely a problem there, but it is annoying getting killed that way.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR88*
> 
> will they ever fix the campaign bug/glitches.... that block progress.....


I'b be happy if they just Battlepacked the weapons from Campaign since I'll never actually do it.


----------



## Cybertox

For those who very often rage while playing Battlefield 4, this is for you.


----------



## JR88

I know..rather aggravating.... I mean I actually want to play/finish the campaign but I got stuck on the 3rd or 4th mission in china sea on ship stuck in control room.....major bug/glitch....guy runs out of the control room/can pass through walls apparently haha


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR88*
> 
> I know..rather aggravating.... I mean I actually want to play/finish the campaign but I got stuck on the 3rd or 4th mission in china sea on ship stuck in control room.....major bug/glitch....guy runs out of the control room/can pass through walls apparently haha


I started once the campaign finished 3-4 missions and after 1-2 months i wanted to continue so i can unlock more stuff. And GUESS WHAT !?!?#?! ALL my effort/missions/unlocks are completely GONE! i now must to start from scratch again and that is not going to happen.. i think i spend 3-4 hours for those missions i will not spend them again though losing 4 hours from multiplayer is a big deal with 4 hours of gametime i can go from lvl74 => lvl 77-80 with boost ?

so yea DICE/EA Fix the game!


----------



## Baasha

The Bulldog is incredible - just unlocked it yesterday and wow.. it's even better than the Scar-H!


----------



## JR88

Didn't even think the Scar is that good.....and bulldog is waay to op it needs nerfed....


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> The Bulldog is incredible - just unlocked it yesterday and wow.. it's even better than the Scar-H!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR88*
> 
> Didn't even think the Scar is that good.....and bulldog is waay to op it needs nerfed....


Am I the only one that hates that gun and thinks it's crap?

Edit: Not that it's crap. It's what I call an advanced gun. I think it takes a more skilled player to use. I guess that makes me a terrible shot. LoL


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Am I the only one that hates that gun and thinks it's crap?


I have no desire to use it, and can honestly say I've not been killed by it more than any other gun either. I am sticking with the Ace52 CQB until they nerf it (I honestly do not think it needs a nerf), but I hear they are nerfing it anyway.


----------



## Sempre

Its good. Many say its OP, i dont think it is.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Not sure what is going on with BF4 latley, On a fresh install of windows with all the latest and greatest drivers.. Been running perfect for about 2 weeks and the last 2 days I get kicked from servers after about 10 min of gameplay.. It just says you have been kicked from the server. Nothing else... These are servers with low pings and I play them all the time and know the admins so im not getting kicked by admin, or by punkbuster because thats been updated too... Not sure what is going on.. Im thinking i have it pinpointed to spybot SnD. I played with the settings last night and the game didnt kick me.. But then again, the last few nights it would happen 2 or 3 times then it would be ok... So more testing I guess...


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Not sure what is going on with BF4 latley, On a fresh install of windows with all the latest and greatest drivers.. Been running perfect for about 2 weeks and the last 2 days I get kicked from servers after about 10 min of gameplay.. It just says you have been kicked from the server. Nothing else... These are servers with low pings and I play them all the time and know the admins so im not getting kicked by admin, or by punkbuster because thats been updated too... Not sure what is going on.. Im thinking i have it pinpointed to spybot SnD. I played with the settings last night and the game didnt kick me.. But then again, the last few nights it would happen 2 or 3 times then it would be ok... So more testing I guess...


I have been getting randomly kicked to, and from multiple servers. Not sure what is going on. I haven't had random game disconnects in quite a while.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BusterOddo*
> 
> I have been getting randomly kicked to, and from multiple servers. Not sure what is going on. I haven't had random game disconnects in quite a while.


Ya the game has ran pretty much flawlessly for the past few months... I think these newer patchs made the game worse for me. My ping has doubled if not tripled on most servers after the "netcode" patch.. It just seems that its getter worse as time goes on... Game was the best for me anyways after the 2nd patch that ever came out.. But i guess it doesnt matter if the game played well for me.. Its that everyone else had problems or whatever.







Anyways I wont complain still is the best FPS ever... Love it, cant wait till they bring out another 2142 god dang that was so so sooo much fun back in the day.


----------



## the9quad

I think I am in the minority, the game has ran incredibly well for me and I haven't been kicked once. It does still crash from time to time but as always only when I am in the tunnel between C and D on Zavod, so weird. I would say if I play zavod 5 times, it will crash 3 of those, only that map and only in the tunnel. Never crashes on any other map, ever.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Not sure what is going on with BF4 latley, On a fresh install of windows with all the latest and greatest drivers.. Been running perfect for about 2 weeks and the last 2 days I get kicked from servers after about 10 min of gameplay.. It just says you have been kicked from the server. Nothing else... These are servers with low pings and I play them all the time and know the admins so im not getting kicked by admin, or by punkbuster because thats been updated too... Not sure what is going on.. Im thinking i have it pinpointed to spybot SnD. I played with the settings last night and the game didnt kick me.. But then again, the last few nights it would happen 2 or 3 times then it would be ok... So more testing I guess...


Spybot SND's Tea Timer(which can be disabled) used to give me disconnect issues in WoW back in the day. You might want to check into that.
I can't help further.....don't use Spybot anymore.


----------



## King PWNinater

Just joined the Platoon. Anyone online to play right now? I have a mic


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I think I am in the minority, the game has ran incredibly well for me and I haven't been kicked once. It does still crash from time to time but as always only when I am in the tunnel between C and D on Zavod, so weird. I would say if I play zavod 5 times, it will crash 3 of those, only that map and only in the tunnel. Never crashes on any other map, ever.


you and me both. i'm 416 hours in, and had a single crash like 4 months ago, and i'm pretty sure it was me pushing my 680s too hard, and nothing game related. i've been super lucky i guess. i get a bs death once in awhile still, but nothing to get in a tizzy over.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Map packs worth it for $40??


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Map packs worth it for $40??


If you play a ton of the game and cant get enough. Sure. Personally, the vanilla maps get played the most i think.

Oh, our platoon rank went up a rank within a week. We are now 18th! Woo hoo!







Whenever i log on, i always try to play with members now. Its more fun that way.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Map packs worth it for $40??


if you enjoy the game and play it alot, yet, PM me if you want me to show you a place to get it 30 euros.


----------



## jdstock76

Not sure if this is allowed here or not.

I'm part of the group 21CW. We hold battles every Saturday. It's 30 v 30. Two factions. Organized team-play and communications. We're always looking for new members. There's a few promotional videos on YouTube if anyone wants to check them out.

A new campaign is about to start and sign up has begun.

PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Not sure if this is allowed here or not.
> 
> I'm part of the group 21CW. We hold battles every Saturday. It's 30 v 30. Two factions. Organized team-play and communications. We're always looking for new members. There's a few promotional videos on YouTube if anyone wants to check them out.
> 
> A new campaign is about to start and sign up has begun.
> 
> PM me if you have any questions.


Whats the difference between 21CW and LevelBF?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Not sure if this is allowed here or not.
> 
> I'm part of the group 21CW. We hold battles every Saturday. It's 30 v 30. Two factions. Organized team-play and communications. We're always looking for new members. There's a few promotional videos on YouTube if anyone wants to check them out.
> 
> A new campaign is about to start and sign up has begun.
> 
> PM me if you have any questions.


There is also Global conflict which is great, I played it but the commmitment in time was just too much at a time where the game was not so enjoyable for me so it went by the wayside but these sorts of things for people that enjoy it are fantastic and very well organised imo.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

anyone else feel loading times are longer on bf4 than 3? Takes forever to leave the loading screen


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> anyone else feel loading times are longer on bf4 than 3? Takes forever to leave the loading screen


Always quick for me with it on an 840 pro and performance optimised.

Bf4 is a tad more complex though... More stuff going on it seems.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

hmmm,I don't have an SSD,maybe that is why,sometimes I'm on loading screen so long by the time I can deploy everyone else is 6 kills in or so


----------



## 98uk

I suspect an ssd would probably be a good investment on that front. Even a small, dedicated 64gb one (if they still make them) just for bf4 would work.


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> hmmm,I don't have an SSD,maybe that is why,sometimes I'm on loading screen so long by the time I can deploy everyone else is 6 kills in or so


Definitely time for an SSD. Be prepared to be capping flags before 3/4 of the other team has spawned yet lol


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Oh dude it is almost 2015 and prices are right--get an SSD. Night and day difference and your HDD is putting you at a disadvantage as well if you are entering the round late. Can find used even cheaper (ask for SSDLife screen shot). Yeah even just a ~60GB to hold a few games even&#8230;

Note BF4 does not need to be redownloaded. Can make a new Origin Games folder on SSD and copy it over or use something like Steam Mover which does some magic with symbolic links.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BusterOddo*
> 
> Definitely time for an SSD. Be prepared to be capping flags before 3/4 of the other team has spawned yet lol


IDK, by now, I'd be surprised if at least 2/3rds weren't on SSDs. Not like you can play this on an old crappy rig in the first place.


----------



## 98uk

I even have an ssd in my ps3... Really boosts gt6 loading times.


----------



## jmcosta

(two objectives down in the first 20s)


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Whats the difference between 21CW and LevelBF?


Honestly I don't know. Never did the Level thing. We have a few LvL guys that play with us and in fact Level was started from 21CW peeps back in the day.

I believe 21CW is the longest running BF group running to date. Started back in the pre-Desert Combat error.


----------



## 98uk

I used to have admin on 21cw. Was an admin at totalbf2/totalgamingnetwork ... And had MyIS tags (the GSP sponsor).

21cw is old school.. What campaign number is it now?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> 
> (two objectives down in the first 20s)


lol "Pay to win". Plenty of truth in that.


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Oh dude it is almost 2015 and prices are right--get an SSD. Night and day difference and your HDD is putting you at a disadvantage as well if you are entering the round late. Can find used even cheaper (ask for SSDLife screen shot). Yeah even just a ~60GB to hold a few games even&#8230;
> 
> Note BF4 does not need to be redownloaded. Can make a new Origin Games folder on SSD and copy it over or use something like Steam Mover which does some magic with symbolic links.
> IDK, by now, I'd be surprised if at least 2/3rds weren't on SSDs. Not like you can play this on an old crappy rig in the first place.


Yeah I was being a little over dramatic with my statement, but I always seem to get in the game so fast compared to a lot of players. The numbers are probably closer to your estimation now, but not when the game was released. Either way, an SSD is the only way to go for this game.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I used to have admin on 21cw. Was an admin at totalbf2/totalgamingnetwork ... And had MyIS tags (the GSP sponsor).
> 
> 21cw is old school.. What campaign number is it now?


Campaign 47


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> lol "Pay to win". Plenty of truth in that.


i have my os on one ssd, and bf4 on another. i am always the first to enter a game, which great because i have a little bird fetish.

load times are much different on ssd compared to hdd, which is unfair i think (although i am not complaining)


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> i have my os on one ssd, and bf4 on another. i am always the first to enter a game, which great because i have a little bird fetish.
> 
> load times are much different on ssd compared to hdd, which is unfair i think (although i am not complaining)


In new update the timer is coming, so technically you should still be able to spawn on the chop if your SSD is quicker, BUT...you won't actually be able to fly until most are ready.

Guessing would wait for first 8 players, like Hardline


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> In new update the timer is coming, so technically you should still be able to spawn on the chop if your SSD is quicker, BUT...you won't actually be able to fly until most are ready.
> 
> Guessing would wait for first 8 players, like Hardline


that will be good i think. if i'm playing against a team of hdds, i can take the first objective before anyone spawns.


----------



## the9quad

this has been a terrible night of bf4 for me tonight, I should just go to bed but i have never played this bad ever.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Oh dude it is almost 2015 and prices are right--get an SSD. Night and day difference and your HDD is putting you at a disadvantage as well if you are entering the round late. Can find used even cheaper (ask for SSDLife screen shot). Yeah even just a ~60GB to hold a few games even&#8230;
> 
> Note BF4 does not need to be redownloaded. Can make a new Origin Games folder on SSD and copy it over or use something like Steam Mover which does some magic with symbolic links.
> IDK, by now, I'd be surprised if at least 2/3rds weren't on SSDs. Not like you can play this on an old crappy rig in the first place.


Yes well,SSD's are grossly overpriced in my country. Things are so bad here im actually looking to start my own store for the poor souls like me who want tech but can't get it anywhere at any acceptable price. That said I am happy with the price of the MX100 SSD,and am watching R7 SSD to see which OCZ drive its based on. Getting one here is always a project though.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> In new update the timer is coming, so technically you should still be able to spawn on the chop if your SSD is quicker, BUT...you won't actually be able to fly until most are ready.
> Guessing would wait for first 8 players, like Hardline


I've been thinking that'd be a good idea for a while. It's strange that rush has a timer but None of the other game modes in which you get an Advantage from a faster load (conquest on locker anyone?) have a timer. I'm happy they're addressing that!








On the other Hand I don't want to have to wait an extra 5 mins because someone's playing on a Laptop.


----------



## jdstock76

I have a new hatred of TDM after last night. 3 hrs of Locker. Bla!


----------



## Sempre

Locker+Operation Metro have the lowest game-play quality of all the maps, and yet a lot people vote for for it. I dont get it.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Locker+*Operation Metro* have the lowest game-play quality of all the maps, and yet a lot people vote for for it. I dont get it.


Metro is one of the best maps in the game imo, I can not stand lockers though so opinions differ greatly.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Locker+Operation Metro have the lowest game-play quality of all the maps, and yet a lot people vote for for it. I dont get it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Metro is one of the best maps in the game imo, I can not stand lockers though so opinions differ greatly.


And there in lies the conflict in the evolution of battlefield.


----------



## JR88

No way man Locker is killer


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Locker is a terrible terrible map,yet it will always pop up on rotation because some noob squad (level 100 campers) wants to stat pad.
I like hainan resort and transmission for TDM,much more fun. Zavod and Shanghai always deteriorate to roof camping but are otherwise fun. They need to remove the damn ladders in TDM.


----------



## daguardian

Just remove TDM, game and playerbase fixed.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Just remove TDM, game and playerbase fixed.


Conquest is just tdm with token flags now anyway, unfortunately it transcends all game modes in this version of the game.


----------



## Aesthethc

Needs more maps like Siege at Shanghai, just attack helicopter and no Mobile AA or jets or scouts. Just attack helicopter and transport and tanks.

I dont think we'll be seeing another map like this till BF5.

4 DLC's down and not one map with only an attack helicopter/trans helicopter on it and no jets/MAA.

Also, i finally hit overall 2.0kd (worked my way up from 0.67kd on release). Im super happy.







So glad i didnt have to reset my way to get to 2.0 like some of my premium friends

Im pretty average on infantry and it really brings my overall KDR down. In a server that im ranked #2 on and strictly fly heli, i have a 3.65kd there. Im a pilot, so my gunner's KDR is about >5.0 and his KPM is >2.0. I mean if your gunner isnt scoring triple digit kills in a game, what any good is your pilot?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Needs more maps like Siege at Shanghai, just attack helicopter and no Mobile AA or jets or scouts. Just attack helicopter and transport and tanks.
> 
> I dont think we'll be seeing another map like this till BF5.
> 
> 4 DLC's down and not one map with only an attack helicopter/trans helicopter on it and no jets/MAA.
> 
> Also, i finally hit overall 2.0kd (worked my way up from 0.67kd on release). Im super happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So glad i didnt have to reset my way to get to 2.0 like some of my premium friends
> 
> Im pretty average on infantry and it really brings my overall KDR down. In a server that im ranked #2 on and strictly fly heli, i have a 3.65kd there. Im a pilot, so my gunner's KDR is about >5.0 and his KPM is >2.0. I mean if your gunner isnt scoring triple digit kills in a game, what any good is your pilot?


So you basicaly want a test range with live dummies, the most available cover and minimal amount of threats to air to play in the sky at will? no thanks glad there is only one Shanghai alike.


----------



## Hacker90

guys my new montage... tell me what you think







I would really appreciate it


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hacker90*
> 
> guys my new montage... tell me what you think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would really appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


+1, watched it, real nice quality, non offensive music. Very good.


----------



## rudyae86

NIce montage you got there.

And hello guys, I have a question about setting up my sound for the best possible immersion/positional/surround I can get with my hardware and pair of cans.

Well as a sound card, Im using a Creative labs Recon3D (USB DAC type of thing, not PCI or PCI xpress type of card) and using some Phillips Fidelio X1 with Vmoda MIC.

Now, I currently have it set as Headphone/Surround and it sounds good (especially with my cans lol) but sometimes I dont get so much positional cues, like its hard sometimes to distinguish where its coming from. Now my cans are known to have some good bass so that may be one factor but Im sure I have some settings dialed in wrong or something.

I have tried to look for threads where people use the Recond3D USB but to no avail.

Hopefully someone can help me out with some good settings.

Thank you


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Conquest is just tdm with token flags now anyway, unfortunately it transcends all game modes in this version of the game.


True dat , damn I miss the ol BF days when flags actually meant something and there was only one game mode....









Lucky for me, I found PVZ to break the monotony, so refreshing to play.

I'll come back to BF4 when the CTE changes make it to the base game, really like the player movement changes in CTE feels great.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> NIce montage you got there.
> 
> And hello guys, I have a question about setting up my sound for the best possible immersion/positional/surround I can get with my hardware and pair of cans.
> 
> Well as a sound card, Im using a Creative labs Recon3D (USB DAC type of thing, not PCI or PCI xpress type of card) and using some Phillips Fidelio X1 with Vmoda MIC.
> 
> Now, I currently have it set as Headphone/Surround and it sounds good (especially with my cans lol) but sometimes I dont get so much positional cues, like its hard sometimes to distinguish where its coming from. Now my cans are known to have some good bass so that may be one factor but Im sure I have some settings dialed in wrong or something.
> 
> I have tried to look for threads where people use the Recond3D USB but to no avail.
> 
> Hopefully someone can help me out with some good settings.
> 
> Thank you


Frostbite has horrible sound positioning, its difficult to hear which direction footsteps and vehicles are coming from, been like this ever since BC2 and has not improved through 3 & 4.


----------



## Hacker90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> +1, watched it, real nice quality, non offensive music. Very good.


Thanks a LOT man, really appreciate it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> NIce montage you got there.


Thanks bud


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> True dat , damn I miss the ol BF days when flags actually meant something and there was only one game mode....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky for me, I found PVZ to break the monotony, so refreshing to play.
> 
> I'll come back to BF4 when the CTE changes make it to the base game, really like the player movement changes in CTE feels great.
> Frostbite has horrible sound positioning, its difficult to hear which direction footsteps and vehicles are coming from, been like this ever since BC2 and has not improved through 3 & 4.


well that is very true...its really hard to distinguish sounds, especially in a crazy place that is BF4 with all booms and bams.

But, there are still threads out there trying to figure out what settings are best to get the best sound or what the numbers and scrpt lines in profsave_profile are about...


----------



## wevsspot

I just love the way you can hear someone walking up a flight of stairs one room over but can't hear someone walk up right behind you


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Yes well,SSD's are grossly overpriced in my country. Things are so bad here im actually looking to start my own store for the poor souls like me who want tech but can't get it anywhere at any acceptable price. That said I am happy with the price of the MX100 SSD,and am watching R7 SSD to see which OCZ drive its based on. Getting one here is always a project though.


Yeah idk how I missed that part where you're in Kenya. Man I have a old 120GB Vertex I'd hook you up with for like $30 but the idea of shipping to Africa is very unappealing, probably for us both.

Well I have my OS on a 128GB Samsung 840 and BF4 on another one and I play on Chicago servers that are probably mere miles away I am still not first in round as often as I used to be...


----------



## Thoth420

Hey all been without a desktop for a bit and that changes this week...how much of the CTE changes have been added to the Release?
Is it still necessary to make a custom config? If so is it any different now?

I know about disabling Origin In Game and Overlay. I do that anyway with all DRM including Steam.
Just wondering if there is anything else to note.....IE is Unparking Cores still needed? Port Forwarding? Etc.


----------



## wevsspot

I've left my cores un-parked and never looked back, so I'm not sure if that tweak is still necessary or not. You shouldn't have to do any port forwarding if you're just playing as a client.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Hey all been without a desktop for a bit and that changes this week...how much of the CTE changes have been added to the Release?
> Is it still necessary to make a custom config? If so is it any different now?
> 
> I know about disabling Origin In Game and Overlay. I do that anyway with all DRM including Steam.
> Just wondering if there is anything else to note.....IE is Unparking Cores still needed? Port Forwarding? Etc.


There was a big CTE release a month ago or so, the new one is next month. No changes to the config file i believe. This is what i use.

gametime.maxvariablefps 59.94
WorldRender.MotionBlurEnable 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurRadialBlurMax 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurQuality 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurMaxSampleCount 0
PostProcess.DynamicAOEnable 0
RenderDevice.Dx11Enable 1
RenderDevice.Dx11Dot1Enable 1
RenderDevice.Dx11Dot1RunTimeEnable 1
RenderDevice.VSyncEnable 0
RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 0
RenderDevice.RenderAheadLimit 2
WorldRender.TransparencyShadowmapsEnable 0
Perfoverlay.DrawFPS 1

September patch notes:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Updates from the Battlefield: Core Gameplay Improvements
trydling 2 weeks ago 324
225

As some of you may know, our team at DICE LA is working hard to finish the next game update for Battlefield 4, aiming at a release in September. Meanwhile, we're continuing to utilize the Battlefield 4 Community Test Environment to gather feedback and make various improvements to the game.

Core Gameplay Update

The current CTE initiative revolves around making the core gameplay of Battlefield 4 even better. This initiative has been in full swing for a little over two months now, and we've made a lot tweaks and changes that we hope you have enjoyed. As we're nearing the end of this initiative and the release of the next Battlefield 4 update, these are the major fixes that it will include.

Game Mode Improvements
General improvements and tweaks have been made to the following game modes: Rush, Obliteration, Obliteration Competitive, Capture the Flag and Carrier Assault.

Visual Recoil
Close and medium range optic reticules do not move with the gun any longer, however both bullet spread and bullet drop are still present.

Soldier Movement
Changes have been made to soldier movement so that it closely matches the one in Battlefield 3, but without compromising the visual fidelity. This change also makes it easier to get away from undesirable firefights.

Additionally, we've dampened third person hit reactions where the soldier previously moved his head around a lot when getting shot at.

HUD Triage
Focusing on clarity, and de-cluttering the HUD/UI to only show what is important - we have added several options and functionality to make your screen much less cluttered (and give you a lot of choice in making it the way you want).

Revive Mechanic Improvements
A special effort went into making revives easier to use, more robust and easier to understand. Additions include a "fully charged" paddle sound, UI indication on revive time and better networked ragdolls.

"Netcode" Improvements
Making ping differences, trade kills and kills behind cover less of an issue by lowering the time allowed to damage on the client side.
Automatic High Frequency Update setting enforced with the intent of release to all platforms, including Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3.
Improvements to bullet damage times from client to client, "dusting" and de-syncs.

Vehicle Balance
Identifying and tweaking the top vehicles in need of buffs and nerfs.

Weapon Balance
We've focused on maintaining a consistent Time To Kill (how long an average engagement lasts for). With the changes to visual recoil, the third person hit reactions and improved "tickrates" has been sped up somewhat as we still need to balance this with damage and recoil changes.
Suppression systems has also been re-tuned and made clearer.


----------



## Hacker90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> There was a big CTE release a month ago or so, the new one is next month. No changes to the config file i believe. This is what i use.
> 
> gametime.maxvariablefps 59.94
> WorldRender.MotionBlurEnable 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurRadialBlurMax 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurQuality 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurMaxSampleCount 0
> PostProcess.DynamicAOEnable 0
> RenderDevice.Dx11Enable 1
> RenderDevice.Dx11Dot1Enable 1
> RenderDevice.Dx11Dot1RunTimeEnable 1
> RenderDevice.VSyncEnable 0
> RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 0
> RenderDevice.RenderAheadLimit 2
> WorldRender.TransparencyShadowmapsEnable 0
> Perfoverlay.DrawFPS 1
> 
> September patch notes:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Updates from the Battlefield: Core Gameplay Improvements
> trydling 2 weeks ago 324
> 225
> 
> As some of you may know, our team at DICE LA is working hard to finish the next game update for Battlefield 4, aiming at a release in September. Meanwhile, we're continuing to utilize the Battlefield 4 Community Test Environment to gather feedback and make various improvements to the game.
> 
> Core Gameplay Update
> 
> The current CTE initiative revolves around making the core gameplay of Battlefield 4 even better. This initiative has been in full swing for a little over two months now, and we've made a lot tweaks and changes that we hope you have enjoyed. As we're nearing the end of this initiative and the release of the next Battlefield 4 update, these are the major fixes that it will include.
> 
> Game Mode Improvements
> General improvements and tweaks have been made to the following game modes: Rush, Obliteration, Obliteration Competitive, Capture the Flag and Carrier Assault.
> 
> Visual Recoil
> Close and medium range optic reticules do not move with the gun any longer, however both bullet spread and bullet drop are still present.
> 
> Soldier Movement
> Changes have been made to soldier movement so that it closely matches the one in Battlefield 3, but without compromising the visual fidelity. This change also makes it easier to get away from undesirable firefights.
> 
> Additionally, we've dampened third person hit reactions where the soldier previously moved his head around a lot when getting shot at.
> 
> HUD Triage
> Focusing on clarity, and de-cluttering the HUD/UI to only show what is important - we have added several options and functionality to make your screen much less cluttered (and give you a lot of choice in making it the way you want).
> 
> Revive Mechanic Improvements
> A special effort went into making revives easier to use, more robust and easier to understand. Additions include a "fully charged" paddle sound, UI indication on revive time and better networked ragdolls.
> 
> "Netcode" Improvements
> Making ping differences, trade kills and kills behind cover less of an issue by lowering the time allowed to damage on the client side.
> Automatic High Frequency Update setting enforced with the intent of release to all platforms, including Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3.
> Improvements to bullet damage times from client to client, "dusting" and de-syncs.
> 
> Vehicle Balance
> Identifying and tweaking the top vehicles in need of buffs and nerfs.
> 
> Weapon Balance
> We've focused on maintaining a consistent Time To Kill (how long an average engagement lasts for). With the changes to visual recoil, the third person hit reactions and improved "tickrates" has been sped up somewhat as we still need to balance this with damage and recoil changes.
> Suppression systems has also been re-tuned and made clearer.


Whats the use of that config? I mean what does it do? Today I something weird started to happen, no matter what I cant get the game to run at full screen...


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hacker90*
> 
> Whats the use of that config? I mean what does it do? Today I something weird started to happen, no matter what I cant get the game to run at full screen...


Depending on what settings you put, it can:

remove motion blur
remove suppression (i believe dice has changed this)
have in game fps count
cap fps to whatever number you set while still having vsync off
see real time cpu and gpu graph usage
The vid is older, so the suppression bit may no longer work:


----------



## Hacker90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Depending on what settings you put, it can:
> 
> remove motion blur
> remove suppression (i believe dice has changed this)
> have in game fps count
> cap fps to whatever number you set while still having vsync off
> see real time cpu and gpu graph usage
> The vid is older, so the suppression bit may no longer work:


ok so those are the only things right? It doesnt increase FPS and make GPU actually use its full potential or something like that? Cause I have an fx4100 paired with an R9 280x. I only get about 60% GPU usage... so....


----------



## keikei

^It does not increase fps. Set vsync off to get higher fps. If you have low gpu usage, you may also be bottlenecked by the cpu. Check to see the cpu usage after turning off vsync.


----------



## 98uk

Does the no blur configuration work in standard bf4... I.e not cte?

Doesn't the blur setting in options already deal with this? I it pb bannable?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Does the no blur configuration work in standard bf4... I.e not cte?
> 
> Doesn't the blur setting in options already deal with this? I it pb bannable?


The config used to work in vanilla by removing suppression blur, no longer does to the same effect as has been patched for all. Was never ban worthy but was cause for complaint. Would not have worked in cte as that is in various states of tweaking in that regard anyway. Turning post process down now seems to minimise blur somewhat.


----------



## 98uk

Double post


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Does the no blur configuration work in standard bf4... I.e not cte?
> 
> Doesn't the blur setting in options already deal with this? I it pb bannable?


For some reason, the vid setting for it doesnt eliminate the blur. I just tested (in locker level), and the config for 'no blur' still works. I dont believe its bannable. The vid i posted mentions this i think.


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Yes i also noticed frame drops. I thought i was alone. Its not sudden frame drops, but more like a constant low fps. On my 780 ti i can barely get 70 fps with low to medium settings. Im sure it's a bug or somthing like that. Before with ultra settings my fps usually hovers around ~70. And no matter how many times i change the video settings, the fps doesnt rise. Its really unplayable for me now.


Now i know whats wrong. Pearl Market. I thought something was wrong with my 780ti or with the whole game. Turns out its that one map. It's honestly unplayable.
I turn down all the video settings to low with no AA, res scale 100% and still get less than 60 fps. Which feels horrible on my OC'ed Qnix. While on other maps i get an average of 70-100 fps with Ultra settings, resolution scale 115%. and no AA.

I'm actually relieved now that i know nothing's wrong with my setup nor the drivers.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Now i know whats wrong. Pearl Market. I thought something was wrong with my 780ti or with the whole game. Turns out its that one map. It's honestly unplayable.
> I turn down all the video settings to low with no AA, res scale 100% and still get less than 60 fps. Which feels horrible on my OC'ed Qnix. While on other maps i get an average of 70-100 fps with Ultra settings, resolution scale 115%. and no AA.
> I'm actually relieved now that i know nothing's wrong with my setup nor the drivers.


I get about 30FPS average on _Pearl Market_, and 60FPS (vSync) the rest of the time (except that darned leveloution on Shanghai and when the chimney falls down on Zavod...







) with high/Ultra Settings (no AA).

Are you sure you're not Running something else in the Background? Virus scan? Defrag? HD Video Encoding?


----------



## Sempre

I have shadow play running but like i said its that one map only (pearl market). I have no issues with any other map. Except the levolution fps drops on shanghai and zavod like you


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Now i know whats wrong. Pearl Market. I thought something was wrong with my 780ti or with the whole game. Turns out its that one map. It's honestly unplayable.
> I turn down all the video settings to low with no AA, res scale 100% and still get less than 60 fps. Which feels horrible on my OC'ed Qnix. While on other maps i get an average of 70-100 fps with Ultra settings, resolution scale 115%. and no AA.
> 
> I'm actually relieved now that i know nothing's wrong with my setup nor the drivers.


Are you sure youre playing multiple servers? Might be a server issue.

I play Pearl Market perfectly fine at Ultra settings on my 780 and get triple digit framerate.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Are you sure youre playing multiple servers? Might be a server issue.
> I play Pearl Market perfectly fine at Ultra settings on my 780 and get triple digit framerate.


^^Good Point.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> I have shadow play running but like i said its that one map only (pearl market). I have no issues with any other map. Except the levolution fps drops on shanghai and zavod like you


Can you get some FPS numbers for us?


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Are you sure youre playing multiple servers? Might be a server issue.
> 
> I play Pearl Market perfectly fine at Ultra settings on my 780 and get triple digit framerate.


Im sure its not a server issue. Even in the same server i can see the difference between pearl market and other maps. I played today in a server which rotates between Dragons Teeth maps. I had no issues with Propaganda, when the server rotated to Pearl Market my FPS dropped.
I guess its one of those specific map issues that doesn't happen to a lot of people. If i remember correctly, Daguardian has the issue where the game crashes when he is in the tunnel on Zavod.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> ^^Good Point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you get some FPS numbers for us?


Sure no problem. I'm done gaming for today so ill do it tomorrow. Keep in mind that I'm playing at 1440p. So even if there was no bug i cant get triple digits like @Aesthethcs can at 1080p.


----------



## duganator

If you guys want to add me on battlelog my u/n is duganator9, if you're bored, I try to stream a few times a week. twitch.tv/duganator


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Can you get some FPS numbers for us?


Ok here it is

Video settings: Everything Ultra, AA deferred & post off, Ambient occlusion off, Res scale 110%. Resolution 1440p

This was a large conquest mode with 64 players. These two games were on the same server

Propaganda: Min 31---Max 148---*Average 94*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Pearl Market: Min 35---Max 88---*Average 51*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







51 fps average on a 96Hz screen is unplayable. Looks really laggy.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Ok here it is
> Video settings: Everything Ultra, AA deferred & post off, Ambient occlusion off, Res scale 110%. Resolution 1440p
> This was a large conquest mode with 64 players. These two games were on the same server
> Propaganda: Min 31---Max 148---*Average 94*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pearl Market: Min 35---Max 88---*Average 51*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 51 fps average on a 96Hz screen is unplayable. Looks really laggy.


That's quite a difference. I wonder what's going on there?








I think there's some commands for BF4's console that allows an FPS log dump. I'll look them up and try it out on my machine so we can compare results









I see you're using 110% Res scale, that's basically AA via whole-screen supersampling. Try Res scale at 100% and bumping up the deferred AA a notch, you may get better Performance at minimal visual difference.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Christ like 9 months in and I finally got my first Stinger kill on a jet (I always carry it unless no air vehicles). Granted I have way less hours than many but damn. It's really just a harassment and defensive weapon in this game.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Christ like 9 months in and I finally got my first Stinger kill on a jet (I always carry it unless no air vehicles). Granted I have way less hours than many but damn. It's really just a harassment and defensive weapon in this game.


Stinger can wreak havoc on choppers, jets can usually get out fast enough to not be bothered unless they are noob pilots and flying low all the time or something. It seems to be a miracle anyone can even stay in the air with a chopper in this game. I think the best pilots are hiding behind cover about 70% of the time breaking locks and surviving, but then that other 30% of the time they are doing serious damage.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yes all that is true (and generally common sense) but I just got way more actual kills in BF3. Way less on jets than helos, though, of course. I do always carry it though because getting owned by pilots is more frustrating than anything and they are really useful for at least chasing off pesky choppers, momentarily anyway, especially the LB. Points for hits now is nice, I will acknowledge.

Yeah to get a kill on a jet you really have to luck out and get off a shot at a damaged one who just flared. Thats nothing new but I still did it more last game. Maybe this is all better somewhat compared to BF3 as the skill level needed for the lock-ons is obviously low, however it is also about balance. Plus my KDR misses the boost lol.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Stinger can wreak havoc on choppers, jets can usually get out fast enough to not be bothered unless they are noob pilots and flying low all the time or something. It seems to be a miracle anyone can even stay in the air with a chopper in this game. I think the best pilots are hiding behind cover *about 70% of the time breaking locks and surviving, but then that other 30% of the time they are doing serious damage.*


This is very true.

Most of the time im hiding behind waiting for my IR Flares to reload. And then for the very few seconds i come in for a run, we sweep up tanks in seconds (we look at it -- they die) and then go back to hiding.

The worst thing possible is the dreaded IGLA/Stinger lockdown. The time it takes to reload an IGLA/stinger to the next rocket; the helicopter is still in engine offline mode, and thus trapping it in a SECOND hit, re-setting the engine offline timer.... its horrible. The worst thing that can happen to a heli pilot is a stinger/IGLA lockdown or sometimes even worse, one stinger hits you and it engine offlines you directly into a building = instant death.

Basically the attack chopper is a slow coffin/glass cannon. I can usually land top 3 in any game if im flying helicopter for the round, so far i have like 223 MVP awards. I want to get more


----------



## Allanitomwesh

The only way to get stringer kills is sitting on an ammo pack. You'll always get more flares than kills. Plenty of disabled ribbons though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yeah idk how I missed that part where you're in Kenya. Man I have a old 120GB Vertex I'd hook you up with for like $30 but the idea of shipping to Africa is very unappealing, probably for us both.
> 
> Well I have my OS on a 128GB Samsung 840 and BF4 on another one and I play on Chicago servers that are probably mere miles away I am still not first in round as often as I used to be...


Only decent shipping method is EMS to here,they have decent pricing.I believe you get that at USPS in the USA. Wouldn't be surprised if the shipping was as high as the item cost though ($30 or so)


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Ok here it is
> Video settings: Everything Ultra, AA deferred & post off, Ambient occlusion off, Res scale 110%. Resolution 1440p
> This was a large conquest mode with 64 players. These two games were on the same server
> Propaganda: Min 31---Max 148---*Average 94*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pearl Market: Min 35---Max 88---*Average 51*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 51 fps average on a 96Hz screen is unplayable. Looks really laggy.


I ran some tests using BF4's built-in Frame timer. The results were suprising to say the least:
Tests had the following Settings: Ultra/High @1080 with ambient occlusion on, no AA, res scale=100%


Spoiler: Results



FPS:
Hanain Resort, 48 player Squad Deathmatch: 69.33 (mean) and 66.80 (median)
Pearl Market, 50 Player Conquest: 62.81 (mean) and 59.14 (median)

Hanain Resort felt smooth as butter but Pearl market felt laggy and I would have guessed the Frame rate to be about 30 with Drops to 20 (as I guessed earlier). The difference in FPS is, as measured, minimal: the difference between 59.14 and 66.80 FPS on my 60Hz Monitor should be practically Zero. However Pearl Market _felt_ much worse than Hanain Resort. Luckily, BF4 Outputs the frametimes as well (and splits them into CPU time and GPU time).

Frametimes (ms):
Hanain Resort, 48 player Squad Deathmatch: 15.21 (mean) and 14.97 (median) with a Standard Deviation of 5.07ms
Pearl Market, 50 Player Conquest: 17.36 (mean) and 16.91 (median) with a Standard Deviation of 12.66ms

This metric can tell us a bit more than looking at the FPS, particularly when we look at the Standard Deviation.
I won't give a statistics lesson here but I will say that the Standard Deviation is a metric which (in this application) alllows us to judge (mathematically) the consitency of the frametimes. Basically, the lower the Standard Deviation, the more consistant the Frame rate.

Hanain Resort had an SD of 5.1ms, Pearl Market had an SD of more than double: 12.7ms. This explains why Pearl Makt felt less smooth than Resort, eventhough they had similar a FPS.

All it really tells us at the end of the day is that the FPS/Frame times on Market are more erratic than on Resort.

I think I'll make some Graphs out of the data and see if there's specific times/places where there's an especially low or high Frame rate.



Can anyone else help Interpret These results further?


----------



## bond32

A single 780ti is going to struggle pushing 1440p with ultra over 96 fps (96hz framerate)...

My 3 290x's still struggle when I bump the resolution scale to 160-170% at the same settings (1440p, 120hz, ultra)


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> I ran some tests using BF4's built-in Frame timer. The results were suprising to say the least:
> Tests had the following Settings: Ultra/High @1080 with ambient occlusion on, no AA, res scale=100%
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Results
> 
> 
> 
> FPS:
> Hanain Resort, 48 player Squad Deathmatch: 69.33 (mean) and 66.80 (median)
> Pearl Market, 50 Player Conquest: 62.81 (mean) and 59.14 (median)
> 
> Hanain Resort felt smooth as butter but Pearl market felt laggy and I would have guessed the Frame rate to be about 30 with Drops to 20 (as I guessed earlier). The difference in FPS is, as measured, minimal: the difference between 59.14 and 66.80 FPS on my 60Hz Monitor should be practically Zero. However Pearl Market _felt_ much worse than Hanain Resort. Luckily, BF4 Outputs the frametimes as well (and splits them into CPU time and GPU time).
> 
> Frametimes (ms):
> Hanain Resort, 48 player Squad Deathmatch: 15.21 (mean) and 14.97 (median) with a Standard Deviation of 5.07ms
> Pearl Market, 50 Player Conquest: 17.36 (mean) and 16.91 (median) with a Standard Deviation of 12.66ms
> 
> This metric can tell us a bit more than looking at the FPS, particularly when we look at the Standard Deviation.
> I won't give a statistics lesson here but I will say that the Standard Deviation is a metric which (in this application) alllows us to judge (mathematically) the consitency of the frametimes. Basically, the lower the Standard Deviation, the more consistant the Frame rate.
> 
> Hanain Resort had an SD of 5.1ms, Pearl Market had an SD of more than double: 12.7ms. This explains why Pearl Makt felt less smooth than Resort, eventhough they had similar a FPS.
> 
> All it really tells us at the end of the day is that the FPS/Frame times on Market are more erratic than on Resort.
> 
> I think I'll make some Graphs out of the data and see if there's specific times/places where there's an especially low or high Frame rate.
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone else help Interpret These results further?


Nice find. You did a more in-depth method than me. +rep
Anyone else has the same issue with Pearl Market?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> A single 780ti is going to struggle pushing 1440p with ultra over 96 fps (96hz framerate)...
> 
> My 3 290x's still struggle when I bump the resolution scale to 160-170% at the same settings (1440p, 120hz, ultra)


I realize that. That's why I don't use any AA and keep the Res scale at 110%. This keeps the FPS around 90 which is acceptable for me.


----------



## Ghost12

Bf3 free dlc incoming??? I certaily hope so, with only 1 dlc to go this game really suffers from good maps imo.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9CXLxwiXsY

What would be your picks, mine as follows

1.Epicentre
2.Bazaar
3.Bandaar desert
4.Alborz mountain/armoured shield.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Bf3 free dlc incoming??? I certaily hope so, with only 1 dlc to go this game really suffers from good maps imo.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9CXLxwiXsY
> 
> What would be your picks, mine as follows
> 
> 1.Epicentre
> 2.Bazaar
> 3.Bandaar desert
> 4.Alborz mountain/armoured shield.


Eh, source?

I would kill for a bf4 remake of kubra dam. I think it would be epic.loved that map.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Eh, source?
> 
> I would kill for a bf4 remake of kubra dam. I think it would be epic.loved that map.


Have a look on the battlelog forum, couple of recent threads on it and one was started by a mod witrh a survey. Also the you tubers are all onto mentioning it.


----------



## 98uk

Cool. My fear is that the community pick some awful spam fest... Given that the majority of them are locker/metro dwellers.

But, they must be doing bf3 maps because they are quicker to convert to bf4 or something. I wish they did bf2.

I guess my choice would be strike at karkand original 64p size.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Cool. My fear is that the community pick some awful spam fest... Given that the majority of them are locker/metro dwellers.
> 
> But, they must be doing bf3 maps because they are quicker to convert to bf4 or something. I wish they did bf2.
> 
> I guess my choice would be strike at karkand original 64p size.


Lol they are alreay, I saw Ziba tower at the top of the votes with nose hair canals.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Bf3 free dlc incoming??? I certaily hope so, with only 1 dlc to go this game really suffers from good maps imo.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9CXLxwiXsY
> 
> What would be your picks, mine as follows
> 
> 1.Epicentre
> 2.Bazaar
> 3.Bandaar desert
> 4.Alborz mountain/armoured shield.


For me, 2nd assault, is my favorite dlc. I would love more bf3 please.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> For me, 2nd assault, is my favorite dlc. I would love more bf3 please.


Agree 100%, I love second assault which says something of my opinion of bf4 maps in the main. The only bf4 map that I would call epic is Propaganda where as bf3 had many from vanilla and every dlc. Here is hoping for some good maps from the last official dlc and some more of the best from bf3 for the last year of this title or I will be off to hardline to fill a gap to Bf5 and Siege next year.


----------



## BoredErica

So... should I get BF4?







What do you think of the audio of the game, particularly the positional audio for footsteps?

It's only $15 atm.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> So... should I get BF4?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think of the audio of the game, particularly the positional audio for footsteps?
> It's only $15 atm.


If you like fps why not? The positional audio is not the best but certainly not the worst, there is usually a lot of things going off around you so the use of the mini map and general map awareness is more important that specifically audio signals. Is easily worth 15$ and the game is at the best stage of its cycle in terms of stability and playablity so far.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Agree 100%, I love second assault which says something of my opinion of bf4 maps in the main. The only bf4 map that I would call epic is Propaganda where as bf3 had many from vanilla and every dlc. Here is hoping for some good maps from the last official dlc and some more of the best from bf3 for the last year of this title or I will be off to hardline to fill a gap to Bf5 and Siege next year.


I'm kinda with you on hardline. If its stable, i'll pick it up. I'm sure DICE loves hearing this, but i really dont mind a yearly fps, as long as its a solid game. I tend to go back and forth between those and rpgs throughout the year.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> So... should I get BF4?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think of the audio of the game, particularly the positional audio for footsteps?
> It's only $15 atm.


Thats a good deal. I've spent more on worse games.


----------



## BoredErica

I wouldn't like yearly games. I prefer a longer release cycle. I went ahead and picked up BF4. Wouldn't be as fun if my IRL friends didn't play it as well though.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I wouldn't like yearly games. I prefer a longer release cycle. I went ahead and picked up BF4. Wouldn't be as fun if my IRL friends didn't play it as well though.


Are you in the OCN BF4 platoon? Some really solid players in there. DICE has updated battlelog, so when you click on your platoon, you can see who is active and playing. Pretty sweet, and you only need 2 members to be playing in a squad to level up the platoon.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Are you in the OCN BF4 platoon? Some really solid players in there. DICE has updated battlelog, so when you click on your platoon, you can see who is active and playing. Pretty sweet, and you only need 2 members to be playing in a squad to level up the platoon.


I only played BF4 when I got it as a trial for 1 hour (regret not using more of the trial) and my BF4 hasn't even downloaded yet (it's eating up CPU cycles I'm using for chess right now).


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Bf3 free dlc incoming??? I certaily hope so, with only 1 dlc to go this game really suffers from good maps imo.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9CXLxwiXsY
> 
> What would be your picks, mine as follows
> 
> 1.Epicentre
> 2.Bazaar
> 3.Bandaar desert
> 4.Alborz mountain/armoured shield.


Agree with you on the maps front, It seems to me like a lot of the BF3 maps were good to great, but the BF4 maps have been more like OK.

Really almost any of the tight infantry maps on BF3 were quite good, Seine Crossing, Bazaar, I even liked the Close Quarters maps from time to time but those aren't really the kind of maps Battlefield _was_ known for. Noshahr canals was really fun for some mindless TDM but I wouldn't want them to bring it back as part of 4-5 maps in a DLC, there are better ones they could revive.

Some day there will have to be a small studio/indie team to build a better "battlefield" type game that has great mod and community support. Then we won't be at the mercy of DICE/EA where everything is locked down and scheduled.


----------



## fashric

Would absolutely love Seine Crossing to be converted to BF4 along with Alborz Mountains and Grand Bazaar.


----------



## KonaJoe

<- would love to the following BF3 maps converted to BF4 - Tehran Highway, because I like night maps. Ziba Tower, because it's a freakin awesome TDM map.


----------



## kcuestag

If they re-make BF3 maps for BF4, I'd be VERY mad at DICE for not bringing Seine Crossing AND Grand Bazaar. Those two are a MUST if they're planning on bringing more BF3 maps!

Probably Strike at Karkand too, but that's a BF2 map, not sure they'd do that, but it would be AWESOME, best 3 maps ever.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Pretty sweet, and you only need 2 members to be playing in a squad to level up the platoon.


Isn't it on the same server, or at most on the same team? Not the same squad..


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Isn't it on the same server, or at most on the same team? Not the same squad..


Same squad I believe, it wouldn't make sense to be on different teams. Same server though

At least I hope EA/Dice is smart enough


----------



## The-racer

I would love some decent rush maps!

Just like in BC2.
Rush only maps.

Where you would go on land like the resort map for the 1st objective, oceanlevel.
Advance up and go higher and higher on the map.
Last highest objective would end like the theme of Op. Locker , high in the mountains.

I would pay 25€ for this DLC if it had a map like that in it.
Even it was only that map


----------



## kiss4luna

why divide 1000?


----------



## BoredErica

First day on BF4. 0.88 KDR, real challenge for me to remain useful for my team. Trying my darndest... Also don't know the maps.


----------



## fashric

If you are playing Conquest just ignore your k/d plenty of other ways to help like repairing, healing and resupplying and of course capping the flags. May sound like simple advice but its amazing how many people completely neglect doing any of those things.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> If you are playing Conquest just ignore your k/d plenty of other ways to help like repairing, healing and resupplying and of course capping the flags. May sound like simple advice but its amazing how many people completely neglect doing any of those things.


Yes, I always try to PTFO. But I also want to know that my shooting skills are not garbage.







The netcode is biting me a bit.


----------



## anodizingstatic

Does BF4 still. excuse me..... suck?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> Does BF4 still. excuse me..... suck?


For me, its a mixed bag. Some rounds fps is stable, other rounds, its a complete wreck. I recommend its predecessor, so much more stable.


----------



## fashric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yes, I always try to PTFO. But I also want to know that my shooting skills are not garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The netcode is biting me a bit.


Yeah I know where you are coming from. It's always goinna be tough going against players that have a lot more experience with the guns and maps I'm sure you'll pick it up if your aim is decent normally. As for the "netcode" it can be a bit flaky sometimes especially with getting shot when it looks like you have already taken cover This was made a lot better in the patch before Dragons Teeth DLC was released but since that DLC's release its gone back to the way it was before for some reason. The trick is too find a server that feels good to you has a low ping and gets restarted daily so to avoid server degradation which can cause really bad hitreg and rubber banding issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> Does BF4 still. excuse me..... suck?


Not for me it doesn't and it hasn't for at least 6 months. Performance is very good and I experience no crashes with the game. They have released many patches and are continuing to do so with a huge patch due in September sometime which will include a lot of changes that were suggested by the CTE community and also tested by them so it should be very good for BF4. As for going back to BF3 whilst I really enjoyed it BF4 has far surpassed it for me as a proper Battlefield experience you get so many more "Only in Battlefield" moments in BF4 compared to BF3.


----------



## the9quad

Performance wise, bf4 runs better than any other game I play. It utilizes darn near everything my PC throws at it and maintains a sweet framerate. Can't think of any other game released in the past couple years that runs as well.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> Yeah I know where you are coming from. It's always goinna be tough going against players that have a lot more experience with the guns and maps I'm sure you'll pick it up if your aim is decent normally. As for the "netcode" it can be a bit flaky sometimes especially with getting shot when it looks like you have already taken cover This was made a lot better in the patch before Dragons Teeth DLC was released but since that DLC's release its gone back to the way it was before for some reason. The trick is too find a server that feels good to you has a low ping and gets restarted daily so to avoid server degradation which can cause really bad hitreg and rubber banding issues.
> Not for me it doesn't and it hasn't for at least 6 months. Performance is very good and I experience no crashes with the game. They have released many patches and are continuing to do so with a huge patch due in September sometime which will include a lot of changes that were suggested by the CTE community and also tested by them so it should be very good for BF4. As for going back to BF3 whilst I really enjoyed it BF4 has far surpassed it for me as a proper Battlefield experience you get so many more "Only in Battlefield" moments in BF4 compared to BF3.


Is the tick rate fix not implemented yet and set to be implemented on the CTE patch?


----------



## Swolern

Chain-Link is
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Performance wise, bf4 runs better than any other game I play. It utilizes darn near everything my PC throws at it and maintains a sweet framerate. Can't think of any other game released in the past couple years that runs as well.


+1 to that, its one of the best out there. Even though people love to grip.

But do you really get full GPU utilization (99% ) on each with 290x Tri-fire on 2560x1440 multiplayer? I find that hard to believe. But maybe with Mantle?


----------



## fashric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Is the tick rate fix not implemented yet and set to be implemented on the CTE patch?


Yes it got implemented with the patch before Dragons Teeth and it was great right up until the release. Not sure what happened but its clear the DLC did something detrimental to the netcode. The netcode in CTE is still better than it is in vanilla BF4 so hopefully that will transfer over with this patch in September.


----------



## Ghost12

I have personal taste issues with the game, map design and its mechanics but as for running it, in that sense it has never caused me issues in over 500hrs. The net code seems ok to me except the odd cover fiasco and its runs very smooth.


----------



## Swolern

I like the Dragons Teeth maps. If you more of a vehicle guy then you might not like the maps as much because some of the pathways get really cramped. But i like the vertical layout of them, especially Pearl Market & Sunken Dragon. And the Bulldog rifle is boss!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I like the Dragons Teeth maps. If you more of a vehicle guy then you might not like the maps as much because some of the pathways get really cramped. But i like the vertical layout of them, especially Pearl Market & Sunken Dragon. And the Bulldog rifle is boss!


I love propaganda from dragons, rest are terrible imo but your opinion which I fully acept shows the diffference in the player base. I can not stand the verticality in bf4, promotes terrible play and introduces too many angles to reasonably cover which ruins gamplay flow imo. No fun being shot from above or in the back constantly. Thankfully Shanghai is being amended in cte to remove the rooftop nonsense from rush in the main and it will hopefully follow to many of the maps.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> But do you really get full GPU utilization (99% ) on each with 290x Tri-fire on 2560x1440 multiplayer? I find that hard to believe. But maybe with Mantle?


I'm actually in a hotel room right now, but I fired up test island for ya, took about 5 over 30 seconds to show ya the fluctuation, but you can see it's pretty much maxing them out: (click original to see utilization in the left corner, middle number is usage, last number is the fan speed):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











I am not the type of guy to overstate issues I do or don't have. I typically limit FPS in game and run with less GPU utilization, but maintain a 120 fps framerate for >95% of the time. This is an older 64man paracel storm I think.


----------



## 98uk

Until my CPU died... Bf4 was stable and pretty well optimised.

Still the odd ctd, disconnect and memory leak... But nothing worse than other games I've played.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I love propaganda from dragons, rest are terrible imo but your opinion which I fully acept shows the diffference in the player base. I can not stand the verticality in bf4, promotes terrible play and introduces too many angles to reasonably cover which ruins gamplay flow imo. *No fun being shot from above or in the back constantly*. Thankfully Shanghai is being amended in cte to remove the rooftop nonsense from rush in the main and it will hopefully follow to many of the maps.


That's one of the reasons I love that map. Vertical is there but there are do many alleyways and other things to hide behind and around that it becomes almost a guerilla battle. And yeah, if you don't have a good squad watching your back, you will get wasted. Squads working together will dominate the market.


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> Not for me it doesn't and it hasn't for at least 6 months. Performance is very good and I experience no crashes with the game. They have released many patches and are continuing to do so with a huge patch due in September sometime which will include a lot of changes that were suggested by the CTE community and also tested by them so it should be very good for BF4. As for going back to BF3 whilst I really enjoyed it BF4 has far surpassed it for me as a proper Battlefield experience you get so many more "Only in Battlefield" moments in BF4 compared to BF3.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> For me, its a mixed bag. Some rounds fps is stable, other rounds, its a complete wreck. I recommend its predecessor, so much more stable.


Yeah...After the absolute failure of the October beta I sort of gave up. Then, I bought the full game on Origin around New Years, played it, and was having framerate issues, etc. And I have a GTX765 and an i7 Haswell, so it shouldn't have been a problem.

I'll give it some more time. I like to give games a good year to develop before playing them. BF3, for instance - I played the beta _way_ back in fall of 2011, instantly bought the game...but never really began playing it until halfway through 2013...two full years later. By then, most if not all issues were resolved and things functioned very smoothly.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> That's one of the reasons I love that map. Vertical is there but there are do many alleyways and other things to hide behind and around that it becomes almost a guerilla battle. And yeah, if you don't have a good squad watching your back, you will get wasted. Squads working together will dominate the market.


i agree with you here. i like that you have to put some thought into your movements, move cautiously into new rooms and environments, and check up and down before coming out of cover. i think bf4 has a good range of map styles--some maps where you can spam shift the entire time, and others that are more tactical. hard to make everyone happy, but i personally have put more hours into bf4 than i have any other game i've played/owned.


----------



## JR88

Runs great on my Xeon w3520 at 4-4.2ghz and gigabyte r9 270, could go well beyond 60fps but I lock at 60fps because only have a 60hz monitor for now and do not like screen tearing/artifacts....

its virtually unplayable on my AMD build though even with the FX 4300 at 5Ghz its stutter/lag nightmare, poor CPU man....


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I'm actually in a hotel room right now, but I fired up test island for ya, took about 5 over 30 seconds to show ya the fluctuation, but you can see it's pretty much maxing them out: (click original to see utilization in the left corner, middle number is usage, last number is the fan speed):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not the type of guy to overstate issues I do or don't have. I typically limit FPS in game and run with less GPU utilization, but maintain a 120 fps framerate for >95% of the time. This is an older 64man paracel storm I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


3&4 SLI/CF have always been a headache for me. That is some impressive stuff there!


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Since Amazon has BF4 codes for $15, I'm contemplating getting it.

http://www.amazon.com/Battlefield-4-Online-Game-Code/dp/B00BXONG7G/ref=lp_7266959011_1_6?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1409451650&sr=1-6

Will I need to buy DLC to join most servers though ? As in are there still many non DLC servers up and/or active ?

If I have to buy DLC then I'll just pass on the game entirely.

Edit - Just remembered when I tried the free week trial in the past 4 weeks I couldn't get the game to successfully load a map regardless of the fixes I tried, so I think I'll pass.


----------



## gdubc

Even cheaper find in the *online deals* section. $13.39.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Since Amazon has BF4 codes for $15, I'm contemplating getting it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Battlefield-4-Online-Game-Code/dp/B00BXONG7G/ref=lp_7266959011_1_6?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1409451650&sr=1-6
> 
> Will I need to buy DLC to join most servers though ? As in are there still many non DLC servers up and/or active ?
> 
> If I have to buy DLC then I'll just pass on the game entirely.
> 
> Edit - Just remembered when I tried the free week trial in the past 4 weeks I couldn't get the game to successfully load a map regardless of the fixes I tried, so I think I'll pass.


Vanilla bf4 is fine, a lot of the dlc maps tend to get emptier once the romance goes away.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Since Amazon has BF4 codes for $15, I'm contemplating getting it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Battlefield-4-Online-Game-Code/dp/B00BXONG7G/ref=lp_7266959011_1_6?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1409451650&sr=1-6
> 
> Will I need to buy DLC to join most servers though ? As in are there still many non DLC servers up and/or active ?
> 
> If I have to buy DLC then I'll just pass on the game entirely.
> 
> Edit - Just remembered when I tried the free week trial in the past 4 weeks I couldn't get the game to successfully load a map regardless of the fixes I tried, so I think I'll pass.


There are more vanilla servers runing than dlc imo. Your issue with loading any map was guaranteed to be the need to disable origin in game. The game is stable and playable.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> There are more vanilla servers runing than dlc imo. Your issue with loading any map was guaranteed to be the need to disable origin in game. The game is stable and playable.


No, I tried that already.

Anyways, I decided to buy it since I have my 780 Ti Classified finally and I have some money burning a hole in my pocket and for $15 it's worth it.


----------



## StrongForce

Interesting the9quad, what is the real min fps then ? and don't you think it's still a bit low for your cards?

I found the BF4 ocn analyzer but what about the other software ? frame latency analyzer calculator, sounds like good progs I'll try em.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Interesting the9quad, what is the real min fps then ? and don't you think it's still a bit low for your cards?
> 
> I found the BF4 ocn analyzer but what about the other software ? frame latency analyzer calculator, sounds like good progs I'll try em.


The min fps is just a min for a particular frame. So really it doesn't tell you much you'd have to look at a graph to see if where your hanging out for a long enough period to even notice it. That and the game gives some weird mins when you first load in. So if you notice I was at or above 100fps for like 99.6% of the time in a 64 player match, so that min was probably not noticeable. It takes a lot of horsepower to keep mins really high for >99% of the time, so no I don't think that's low for 3 290x's.

here is the link to the latency calculator:

http://www.webwalkers.cz/Windows/FLAcalculator/FLAcalculator.aspx


----------



## Krazee

I have played way too much BF4 this weekend. Went up 6 levels in rank, I think I played with a bunch of you so far.


----------



## jdstock76

Good times so far. Seen a few faces this weekend. Raged and had some good rounds. Actually think I spotted my first hacker in a long time. Only ranked up a couple levels thou. So far to 130.

Everyone hear about the ninja expansion pack?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Good times so far. Seen a few faces this weekend. Raged and had some good rounds. Actually think I spotted my first hacker in a long time. Only ranked up a couple levels thou. So far to 130.
> 
> Everyone hear about the ninja expansion pack?


Wha?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Wha?


Ya. They are doing an expansion of BF3 maps.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Ya. They are doing an expansion of BF3 maps.


Details please.







I know is not april,so.....


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Details please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know is not april,so.....


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9CXLxwiXsY&list=UUic79WdIerj8RpcshGi5ZiA


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9CXLxwiXsY&list=UUic79WdIerj8RpcshGi5ZiA


Random video of some annoying accented American saying 'possibly'?

Where is the real source?


----------



## keikei

If another "2nd assault" somehow materializes, odds are it wont be free.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Random video of some annoying accented American saying 'possibly'?
> 
> Where is the real source?


HEY!

There's no such thing as American accent! Accents only exist for people who are not us!!!!!


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> HEY!
> There's no such thing as American accent! Accents only exist for people who are not us!!!!!


I always find american mens accents (bar deep south) always sound feminine and camp. I think it's the soft rising notation at the end.

Anyway, make kubra dam for bf4 please. Don't take the easy way out and simply convert bf4.


----------



## DaFaRsHeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I always find american mens accents (bar deep south) always sound feminine and camp. I think it's the soft rising notation at the end.
> 
> Anyway, make kubra dam for bf4 please. Don't take the easy way out and simply convert bf4.


----------



## battleaxe

Are any of you running 1080p surround on this game? Are two 290's enough to push this? I'm guessing it will be fine because one 290 and one 1080p monitor is over 100 frames almost constantly...


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Are any of you running 1080p surround on this game? Are two 290's enough to push this? I'm guessing it will be fine because one 290 and one 1080p monitor is over 100 frames almost constantly...


It should run it pretty well as long as you don't use SSAA or silly amounts of MSAA.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> It should run it pretty well as long as you don't use SSAA or silly amounts of MSAA.












+1


----------



## Swolern

Anyone located in the US pings higher than normal lately? Its probably just my internet provider, but my normal servers that are in the 30s have been in the 50s lately.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I always find american mens accents (bar deep south) always sound feminine and camp. I think it's the soft rising notation at the end.
> 
> Anyway, make kubra dam for bf4 please. Don't take the easy way out and simply convert bf4.


Haha, funny Limey.


----------



## Zoroastrian

I NEED Kubra Damn again !!!! Give it to me ! Give it to us !!!!


----------



## Stash9876

Anyone having trouble logging in to Origin or joining a game right now?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stash9876*
> 
> Anyone having trouble logging in to Origin or joining a game right now?


I think Origin took a poop and then now it's fine.



FINALLY, I'm back to 1kdr.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think Origin took a poop and then now it's fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY, I'm back to 1kdr.




Finally at 2.0 overall kdr.







my flying kdr is like 5.50, but my infantry kdr is not as high LOL. Always brings it down.....


----------



## Dynastyy

Decent stats but would like them better


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dynastyy*
> 
> Decent stats but would like them better


There's a piece of toast with eyes behind your soldier, FYI. I think he wants to knife you.


----------



## Dynastyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> There's a piece of toast with eyes behind your soldier, FYI. I think he wants to knife you.


Thats my toast


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think Origin took a poop and then now it's fine.
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY, I'm back to 1kdr.


























































































Went on a pistol only server and got whacked by Deagles and Unicas everywhere.

And DICE, where the hell is my option to enlarge the minimap? I can't see anything in that corner.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dynastyy*
> 
> Thats my toast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.....
> Toast.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Finally at 2.0 overall kdr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my flying kdr is like 5.50, but my infantry kdr is not as high LOL. Always brings it down.....


Damn, i take it you only play heli conquest maps? I like to get in the chopper as well but only have about 2000 kills total attack heli kills.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dynastyy*
> 
> Decent stats but would like them better


Is that tdm only?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went on a pistol only server and got whacked by Deagles and Unicas everywhere.
> 
> And DICE, where the hell is my option to enlarge the minimap? I can't see anything in that corner.


I think it's the V key or B key... That's to zoom in or out...

Wow. I turned off triple buffering and reduced my render ahead frames to 1 and it dropped my CPU usage 10% while keeping the gpu around the same... Now my CPU isn't so much of a bottleneck anymore... Wow...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Damn, i take it you only play heli conquest maps? I like to get in the chopper as well but only have about 2000 kills total attack heli kills.
> Is that tdm only?


When I fly helis, I only use my keyboard... That's the way I learned it. I guess it's not ideal though. I get wrecked by stingers and stuff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I think it's the V key or B key... That's to zoom in or out...
> 
> Wow. I turned off triple buffering and reduced my render ahead frames to 1 and it dropped my CPU usage 10% while keeping the gpu around the same... Now my CPU isn't so much of a bottleneck anymore... Wow...


Zooming in or out doesn't do anything to the size of the minimap.

CPU's not a bottleneck at all unless your GPU wasn't hitting max or near max load... Based on your sig specs, I see no reason why your CPU would ever bottleneck your GPU in BF4. (Maybe you like to leave your CPU at stock and you play at low resolution?)


----------



## Sempre

I agree the mini map is small. I think the upcoming major update has changes in this regard. I wish you could make the mini map bigger by pressing M like you could in bf3. For now i press N to zoom the mini map to 50m which is better if you're an infantry.


----------



## Dynastyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went on a pistol only server and got whacked by Deagles and Unicas everywhere.
> 
> And DICE, where the hell is my option to enlarge the minimap? I can't see anything in that corner.


No its alot of Conquest Lockers and Metro lol


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Damn, i take it you only play heli conquest maps? I like to get in the chopper as well but only have about 2000 kills total attack heli kills.


I play all maps, and do competitive 32v32 for heli.

But i do enjoy Shanghai over other maps because of how weak the heli is against anti-air.


----------



## Zoroastrian

The other day I was flying the havoc and my field of view zoomed out which was weird ! But I could see a hole load if instruments and navigational screen in my cockpit which I never normally see !
Hey has anyone got free look to work in bf4 helos ?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> The other day I was flying the havoc and my field of view zoomed out which was weird ! But I could see a hole load if instruments and navigational screen in my cockpit which I never normally see !
> Hey has anyone got free look to work in bf4 helos ?


That's a bug in all vehicles when you zoom in and out quickly.

Happens fairly regularly.


----------



## BoredErica

Had a good round on BF4... was coasting with 3.3 and 3.5 and 4.4 KDR on TDM.







When a server starts to get more people in, the teamwork goes down. When it was like 2 v 2, everybody was really focused. At the rate I'm defibbing I think I'll get to division one in no time... Some call me Jesus, because I bring back people from the dead.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> I play all maps, and do competitive 32v32 for heli.
> 
> But i do enjoy Shanghai over other maps because of how weak the heli is against anti-air.


Shanghai and dawnbreaker are my favorite heli maps. Using the buildings for cover is awesome. Now getting active radared from the enemy base on goldmug and lancang dam are the worst.

I play mostly 64 man servers so theres alot of anti air with that many people. Its fun but definitely more of a challenge to keep the slow girl alive.


----------



## Thoth420

All new hardware and ROG Swift. Fresh OS install and software installs. No backup from old system.
Hoping I don't run into any issues. Been months since I could play anything but Hearthstone. Kinda excited....should I do CTE or the Release?


----------



## fashric

CTE isn't really active enough to use as your main install of the game but it is certainly worth having installed alongside the retail version just for the occasions where they release a new patch and the servers get a bit busier.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> CTE isn't really active enough to use as your main install of the game but it is certainly worth having installed alongside the retail version just for the occasions where they release a new patch and the servers get a bit busier.


Thanks duder!
I have just enough space(plus a safe buffer) if the CTE is the same size as the game with all the available xpacs. I guess I could install both on that same dedicated for games that need fast load SSD(120 GB).


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Well a permanent full-sized mini map in the form of Battle Screen is the best of all but not everyone has a second display or a tablet, I realize. I can't play without it now, though. Feels like something is missing.


----------



## fashric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Thanks duder!
> I have just enough space(plus a safe buffer) if the CTE is the same size as the game with all the available xpacs. I guess I could install both on that same dedicated for games that need fast load SSD(120 GB).


My retail BF4 folder @47.4gb is 10gb larger than my CTE folder. I leave retail on my games ssd and leave the CTE installed on a normal drive as I play it so rarely the load times are not a big issue for me.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> My retail BF4 folder @47.4gb is 10gb larger than my CTE folder. I leave retail on my games ssd and leave the CTE installed on a normal drive as I play it so rarely the load times are not a big issue for me.


Thanks for the info will probably do the same thing.


----------



## Zoroastrian

Hey guys I'm going to install windows 8.1 again on a separate HD, is it possible to use my bf4 which is saved on my HD with windows 7 64 bit ? Or do I have to download and installed everything onto the drive with 8.1 on ?


----------



## UNDEADFRIEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> Hey guys I'm going to install windows 8.1 again on a separate HD, is it possible to use my bf4 which is saved on my HD with windows 7 64 bit ? Or do I have to download and installed everything onto the drive with 8.1 on ?


Due to the way registry keys work you would have to reinstall the game for the new OS to obtain all the new registry keys for the application. There are mods out there that make it so you won't have to reinstall but messing with your registry is flakey business and I personally wouldn't dare touch them unless you really know what you are doing


----------



## Zoroastrian

Thanks you just saved me heaps of time messing around


----------



## mk16

so can anyone tell me if its normal to be glitching back and forth the first 10 seconds after a spawn, on a server where i and most of the people have around 27ping?


----------



## Zoroastrian

Banding ? Happens sometimes


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> so can anyone tell me if its normal to be glitching back and forth the first 10 seconds after a spawn, on a server where i and most of the people have around 27ping?


.

If the server is an instance on an overcrowded shared box... Then probably.

I have it on some severs.


----------



## BoredErica

I don't recall seeing any banding in like 30 hours of gameplay. There are many times where I've been killed behind cover, tradekills, etc, but no banding for me.


----------



## fashric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> Hey guys I'm going to install windows 8.1 again on a separate HD, is it possible to use my bf4 which is saved on my HD with windows 7 64 bit ? Or do I have to download and installed everything onto the drive with 8.1 on ?


Yes you can very easily. When you come to install the game again through origin just point it at the folder containing bf4 and it will just verify the files and you will not need to download anything. You dont have touch anything in your registry at all.


----------



## Zoroastrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> Yes you can very easily. When you come to install the game again through origin just point it at the folder containing bf4 and it will just verify the files and you will not need to download anything. You dont have touch anything in your registry at all.


Serious ?


----------



## Zoroastrian

Do you find 8.1 is better than 7 on bf4 ?


----------



## fashric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> Serious ?


Completely, I've done it numerous times with BF3 and BF4 can also be done with games on Steam.


----------



## Zoroastrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> Completely, I've done it numerous times with BF3 and BF4 can also be done with games on Steam.


Shhweet


----------



## UNDEADFRIEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> so can anyone tell me if its normal to be glitching back and forth the first 10 seconds after a spawn, on a server where i and most of the people have around 27ping?


Rubber band lagg or banding is sometimes caused by DNS issues. Try flushing your DNS.

Use command prompt line:
ipconfig /flushdns

And sometimes a bad router, torrenting can put holes in your router, resetting it to manufacturer settings will usually solve the problem. There should be a reset button that's recessed in the back of it and usually you can press it with a pen or a bent paper clip.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yes it is not necessary to redownload in order to reinstall. Origin app should see it and the button in there under the BF4 game "icon" should change from Download to Install. Possibly you will have to hit Download first and then it will see it and say Installing instead of Downloading...

Once though it did overwrite it and start downloading again for some reason. So I had to cancel and copy over again; eventually it worked.


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> Hey guys I'm going to install windows 8.1 again on a separate HD, is it possible to use my bf4 which is saved on my HD with windows 7 64 bit ? Or do I have to download and installed everything onto the drive with 8.1 on ?


Just did a fresh reformat a couple weeks ago. I copied my BF4 folder (including the other which was saved in documents) to my D drive then reformatted my C.

After all was said and done I just copied the BF4 folder back on to my C. Then I downloaded and installed Origin. Once installed and logged on, my games popped up in my library. I had to click on "download" for BF4 but once I did Origin found it and verified my folder.

But... for the dlc I had to (and you probably will also) right click on BF4 icon in your Origin library and choose "view game details". The details pop up and scrolling down a bit shows the expansions. Then you can right click on each expansion and click on "install". They won't download, Origin will verify your dlc's just like it did with BF4 itself.


----------



## Zoroastrian

Thanks skroo


----------



## perablenta

This is a video with which I open my new channel called : ReloadInSixty. It's called this way because the videos will be of numerous games but short at 60 seconds each. They are to be fun, cool looking and awesome sounding. A short action packed cinematic about the support and the "jet, ski, boat stuff" aka C4 making big booms with no UI to get in the way of beautiful shots.

This is a new video for a new channel so fire away with criticism!


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> Completely, I've done it numerous times with BF3 and BF4 can also be done with games on Steam.


I've done this like 5 times this year too. Works every time for me as well.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkrooLoose*
> 
> Just did a fresh reformat a couple weeks ago. I copied my BF4 folder (including the other which was saved in documents) to my D drive then reformatted my C.
> 
> After all was said and done I just copied the BF4 folder back on to my C. Then I downloaded and installed Origin. Once installed and logged on, my games popped up in my library. I had to click on "download" for BF4 but once I did Origin found it and verified my folder.
> 
> But... for the dlc I had to (and you probably will also) right click on BF4 icon in your Origin library and choose "view game details". The details pop up and scrolling down a bit shows the expansions. Then you can right click on each expansion and click on "install". They won't download, Origin will verify your dlc's just like it did with BF4 itself.


Oh lol I had a friend make a registry hack for that lool!


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yes you can change a registry setting to force it to see the DLC. Though your manual method works just as well and may not even take more time.


----------



## FronJon

Battlefield, Call of duty etc. all these games are getting repetitive in nature. I am not into multi-player gaming and after downloading a 23 GB game for single player I expect some variation.


----------



## Baasha

I have to say, I'm having tremendous fun with the renewed "Second Assault" maps - even Metro. Played 64P Rush on Caspian Border 2014 and it was just incredible.

The intense action, improved graphics, sounds, and gameplay make ever penny I spent on my rigs completely worth it!









This is what gaming is about - that feeling you get when you land the headshot, or destroy several tanks with strategically placed mines, or ambushing the enemy with your squad!

BF4, to me, is one of the better gaming experiences in a LONG time.

It harkens back to the days of playing CS late into the night with my buddies!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FronJon*
> 
> Battlefield, Call of duty etc. all these games are getting repetitive in nature. I am not into multi-player gaming and after downloading a 23 GB game for single player I expect some variation.


Don't buy those multiplayer shooters for single player, ever. Get like, Wolfenstein.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I have to say, I'm having tremendous fun with the renewed "Second Assault" maps - even Metro. Played 64P Rush on Caspian Border 2014 and it was just incredible.
> 
> The intense action, improved graphics, sounds, and gameplay make ever penny I spent on my rigs completely worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what gaming is about - that feeling you get when you land the headshot, or destroy several tanks with strategically placed mines, or ambushing the enemy with your squad!
> 
> BF4, to me, is one of the better gaming experiences in a LONG time.
> 
> It harkens back to the days of playing CS late into the night with my buddies!


I don't think the sounds are better in BF4. I think the sounds are pretty weak.


----------



## ASSSETS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> BF4, to me, is one of the better gaming experiences in a LONG time.
> It harkens back to the days of playing CS late into the night with my buddies!


Yep, it works only if you have team to play with. Other way is more like camping or meat grinding. I had great time playing BF3 with 1 friend. Most of the time I've been a gunner and did repairs. You cannot do same with ppl you don't know. BF4 came with VOIP, but no one use it. Lame


----------



## Ovrclck

Is there a workaround in getting voip to work? Everything is setup correctly on my end.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Sorry if already posted:
Quote:


> Ready for the future? Final Stand revealed tomorrow at 9 AM PT. Spark any memories? #BF4
> https://t.co/COZxoN3L64
> 
> - Battlefield (@Battlefield)
> 
> 
> 
> September 8, 2014
Click to expand...

BF 2142 remake?


----------



## Aesthethc

Hey guys,

my friend in one of my clan's said he had a "macro" (what exactly, is a "macro"?) that would spam "enter" faster than any human possible and it would somehow guarantee him any vehicle at any given spawn.

he said it did not beat holding E at a spawn point, but he said if you had no choice he could turn on his macro and instantly get in, like for jets....

he's a competitive dogfighter for BF3 and BF4 and he always gets the jet, even if i spam enter he beats me... his ping is higher than mine too at some servers

1) is this legal?
2) can i do it?


----------



## 98uk

It's just setting up a key binding to do a repetitive action. I.e. you bind w mouse key to repeatedly press enter.

Most mouse software allows you to build them. I don't think they are against the rules in bf... Or at least not any more.


----------



## The-racer

Am i the only one who doesn't want some revamped maps in a new expansion???

I've already played numerous hours one those maps .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> my friend in one of my clan's said he had a "macro" (what exactly, is a "macro"?) that would spam "enter" faster than any human possible and it would somehow guarantee him any vehicle at any given spawn.
> 
> he said it did not beat holding E at a spawn point, but he said if you had no choice he could turn on his macro and instantly get in, like for jets....
> 
> he's a competitive dogfighter for BF3 and BF4 and he always gets the jet, even if i spam enter he beats me... his ping is higher than mine too at some servers
> 
> 1) is this legal?
> 2) can i do it?


Macro's are not forbidden .
Simply , because it's very hard to detect a macro when you are not "ingame".
With the new anti-cheating program Dice is implementing , it will be able to detect macro's.
But , again , i only think ingame.

And once one starts with macro-ing to get a vehicle faster,
he will probably do it aswell for recoil adjustment.

I don't like poeple who use macro's in FPS games.


----------



## the9quad

If the revamped maps are free I'm ok with it.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> Am i the only one who doesn't want some revamped maps in a new expansion???
> 
> I've already played numerous hours one those maps .
> Macro's are not forbidden .
> Simply , because it's very hard to detect a macro when you are not "ingame".
> With the new anti-cheating program Dice is implementing , it will be able to detect macro's.
> But , again , i only think ingame.
> 
> And once one starts with macro-ing to get a vehicle faster,
> *he will probably do it aswell for recoil adjustment.
> 
> I don't like poeple who use macro's in FPS games*.


I dont think this is the case, he only uses it to spawn. He has a 5.0+ kd with over 20,000+ kills in jets and he is mostly a competitive dogfighter in both iDF and tFa. I do understand what you mean though, how does a macro adjust for recoil?

So youre saying i can get banned for using a macro?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> It's just setting up a key binding to do a repetitive action. I.e. you bind w mouse key to repeatedly press enter.
> 
> Most mouse software allows you to build them. I don't think they are against the rules in bf... Or at least not any more.


is there a software i can use if my mouse doesnt by default have a software to make a macro? I am using an old 10 year old Kensington Trackball expert mouse. Its old and newer OS support is lackluster.

I would like to know as im mostly a competitive 32v32 helicopter pilot and playing pub matches gets so frustrating when you get a random as a pilot that crashes the helicopter within a minute.


----------



## Ghost12

Macro is not bannable atm but is frowned upon, can also be used in jets to control the speed. Recoil macro works in bf4 but not to the extent it did in bf3 as the horizontal recoil is now random and that can not be predetermined by mouse recording. Can still turn burst weapons like the M16A4 to full auto though.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> is there a software i can use if my mouse doesnt by default have a software to make a macro? I am using an old 10 year old Kensington Trackball expert mouse. Its old and newer OS support is lackluster..


No idea, I don't use them.

But i'd like to add, that is hilarious. You actually game with an age old trackball mouse??? Amazing


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> is there a software i can use if my mouse doesnt by default have a software to make a macro? I am using an old 10 year old Kensington Trackball expert mouse. Its old and newer OS support is lackluster..
> 
> 
> 
> No idea, I don't use them.
> 
> But i'd like to add, that is hilarious. You actually game with an age old trackball mouse??? Amazing
Click to expand...

You should post a pic of the mouse..


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> my friend in one of my clan's said he had a "macro" (what exactly, is a "macro"?) that would spam "enter" faster than any human possible and it would somehow guarantee him any vehicle at any given spawn.
> 
> he said it did not beat holding E at a spawn point, but he said if you had no choice he could turn on his macro and instantly get in, like for jets....
> 
> he's a competitive dogfighter for BF3 and BF4 and he always gets the jet, even if i spam enter he beats me... his ping is higher than mine too at some servers
> 
> 1) is this legal?
> 2) can i do it?


It may not get you banned by PunkBuster/Evenbalance, but FairFight can detect it and you can be suspended/banned that way.

A moderator on the BF4 forums, "The Poolshark", has stated that much.
Quote:


> Binding a macro for recoil, shooting, or anything like that is not allowed. I know of a few cases personally where fairfight has banned people for using macros like that


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955064777825546504/


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Wow an ancient trackball? I think we might have found the one thing a console controller is superior to in terms of controlling an fps. Hey if it works for you then great but that blows my mind.


----------



## BoredErica

It blows my mind that anybody decided using that abomination was a good idea, ever, in the history of mankind.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

A few people swore by them…including those with hand or tendon issues making it painful to grip a mouse for hours. But only for office work and the like, not gaming.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> A few people swore by them&#8230;including those with hand or tendon issues making it painful to grip a mouse for hours. But only for office work and the like, not gaming.


I guess I'm out of touch with their struggle.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Using trackball mice for studio use was actually a dream. That's what we used when I was studying it and it worked like a charm


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> Am i the only one who doesn't want some revamped maps in a new expansion???
> 
> I've already played numerous hours one those maps .
> Macro's are not forbidden .
> Simply , because it's very hard to detect a macro when you are not "ingame".
> With the new anti-cheating program Dice is implementing , it will be able to detect macro's.
> But , again , i only think ingame.
> 
> And once one starts with macro-ing to get a vehicle faster,
> he will probably do it aswell for recoil adjustment.
> 
> I don't like poeple who use macro's in FPS games.


Could you please explain what you mean or how a macro can adjust recoil? I have heard of macros, but not using them to alter recoil. That sure doesn't sound like playing fair. Thanks


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I infer it is using one to hit the fire button repeatedly very quickly so the gun is constantly only firing a single shot but it's happening so fast that it's like full auto.


----------



## BusterOddo

Ok so it can make the gun shoot as fast as possible before the effects of recoil kick in. Lol people will do anything to get an edge


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BusterOddo*
> 
> Could you please explain what you mean or how a macro can adjust recoil? I have heard of macros, but not using them to alter recoil. That sure doesn't sound like playing fair. Thanks


Macro does not adjust recoil as such, it is pre recorded mouse actions, so usually lmb clicks timed to be at the point for the particular weapon at which the recoil and spread will reset, so typically varying from 2 to 5 round bursts and then repeat. It does it at a speed that is not attainable by muscle memory in general. In bf3 it was possible to remove virtually all recoil/spread from weapons, turn guns like the An94 into a 1200rpm monster and allow the M16 "pro" players to use incredibly timed bursts to drop numerous tagets without ever over shooting.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> I infer it is using one to hit the fire button repeatedly very quickly so the gun is constantly only firing a single shot but it's happening so fast that it's like full auto.


That sounds totally like a bannable offense. Anybody that's using that knows it's not right, they're getting past mechanics of the game other people cannot for their gain in a way that wasn't designed.

I was reading a very recent DICE blog post about how they are using new technologies and ideas to catch cheaters and they said that cheaters will be 'banned, permanently or temporarily'. TEMPORARILY? If you get caught, that's it, you're out. No BF4, Origin account locked, you lose all games, singleplayer or multiplier. You violated terms of service, now you don't get service, get the hell out, message sent to any and all cheaters out there.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> my friend in one of my clan's said he had a "macro" (what exactly, is a "macro"?) that would spam "enter" faster than any human possible and it would somehow guarantee him any vehicle at any given spawn.
> 
> he said it did not beat holding E at a spawn point, but he said if you had no choice he could turn on his macro and instantly get in, like for jets....
> 
> he's a competitive dogfighter for BF3 and BF4 and he always gets the jet, even if i spam enter he beats me... his ping is higher than mine too at some servers
> 
> 1) is this legal?
> 2) can i do it?


I use a Macro to get the scout Heli. I created it using the macro software that comes with my keyboard. Seems to be legal so far. I know that PB kicks or bans for some macro software such as AutoHotkey, but I don't think they can ban you for using keyboard macro software that comes with popular gaming keyboards. Who knows though, they might decide to detect certain aspects of the marco like spamming certain keys or moving the mouse.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I agree that using it to affect important game and balance mechanics like recoil should be bankable.

Though fwiw I never had an issue using autohotkey which I actually had to do early on in both BF3 and BF4 because of the bug disallowing the full removal of Q as the bind for spot. You could rebind Q to another action but it stayed on spot/commo rose too so I changed my Q to an unused key to work around it. Maybe I was lucky; I don't know...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> I agree that using it to affect important game and balance mechanics like recoil should be bankable.
> 
> Though fwiw I never had an issue using autohotkey which I actually had to do early on in both BF3 and BF4 because of the bug disallowing the full removal of Q as the bind for spot. You could rebind Q to another action but it stayed on spot too so I changed my Q to an unused key to work around it.


Speaking of uses for macros, would there be a use for a macro that hits "spot" every second or every other second?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Well I suppose but can't be spamming spot causes it to stop functioning and you gotta wait for it to "cool down". Maybe you know that&#8230;

Also that may get in the way when you do want to spot a specific target for a team member.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Well I suppose but can't be spamming spot causes it to stop functioning and you gotta wait for it to "cool down". Maybe you know that&#8230;
> 
> Also that may get in the way when you do want to spot a specific target for a team member.


Hmm... I thought you can like, use spot once every other second or something? Not sure.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Final Stand reveal trailer is live:


----------



## gdubc

Finally some snow maps yay!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Final Stand reveal trailer is live:


Whoa did y'all see those flash pics of mechs at 00:54!!!!!







Wonder if those are active. That would be a big change for BF4!!


----------



## Krazee

ohh night map


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hmm... I thought you can like, use spot once every other second or something? Not sure.


You could easily set up a macro like that using most keyboard macro software. There is usually a delay option/command as well as a "run continuously" option.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yes as long as it isn't too quick (more than one second at least I guess) then yeah that would probably work. Hey I support anything that results in more spotting lol


----------



## Sempre

Nice quick 6 kills in the start of a rush round (60 seconds)












Btw at 0:55 you can see that the "Spot" animation didn't obstruct me shooting the enemy at all nor did it cause a delay. I'm not sure what happens if you have to ADS though.
I didn't need to spot him, but I've gotten so used to pressing Q that it's become a reflex whenever I see an enemy.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah me too. I hit it without even thinking about it. And yeah the animation does not prevent offense, no, but it does still kinda messes me up sometimes when I want to ADS.


----------



## Speedster159

Quick question.

Can I run Battlefield 4 on Max with my current system?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> Quick question.
> 
> Can I run Battlefield 4 on Max with my current system?


No.

I'd expect High preset, No AA, 100% Scaling, 1080p, 40+ fps. (With the odd drop to 35).


----------



## jdstock76

SO on the advise of others I have recently switched from Offensive perk to Defensive perk. Figured I would give it a go since life expectancy is lower anyway. Huge difference. Can't believe I have like 400+ hrs played and only trying this.


----------



## Erick Silver

The Final Stand!

http://blogs.battlefield.com/2014/09/final-stand/

sign up to be one of the select that get to test play before its release.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> SO on the advise of others I have recently switched from Offensive perk to Defensive perk. Figured I would give it a go since life expectancy is lower anyway. Huge difference. Can't believe I have like 400+ hrs played and only trying this.


Man ! I never changed perk since I played lool and I got 426hrs..







thanks for reminding me you can actually change that.

Seems like they went a bit nutz with the future technology on this one uh, will really have a 2142 feeling ! altought I barely played that game like 1 -2 hours..


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> Quick question.
> 
> Can I run Battlefield 4 on Max with my current system?


High textures, rest a mix of high and meds I recommend, that's what I'm using. (7950 oc to the max)

Only places where fps seem to drop are like rooftops of flood zone, pearl market, propanganda on the main street, places where there is alot of geometry and or view distance it seems and the occasional little drops but nothing too evil. I notice most of the time when it drops it sticks to 48 fps with the settings I have now.


----------



## BoredErica

The top resource hogs on BF4 are the MSAA, postprocessing setting, and ambient occlusion. Definitely go for max postprocessing AA though, that has a small performance penalty and decent AA effect. Also, if you turn your resolution to 100% instead of my 120% default, you get some fps again. Everything else can probably go on ultra.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> Quick question.
> 
> Can I run Battlefield 4 on Max with my current system?


Everything on Ultra except MSAA.

That should give you a nice playable framerate.


----------



## 98uk

Hmm, not massively looking forward to final stand. Never really was a futuristic 2142 guy... so kinda disappointed. If they're going to do futuristic, would have preferred that it wasn't a normal map with normal assets and some futuristic stuff thrown in.

But, i'm glad that the fans of that franchise are being looked after


----------



## fashric

Its not really that futuristic its a super powerful pick up only 1 shot rifle/rail gun and a hover tank doesn't feel ott at all. We've only had the winter map to test on so far and it's a great map plenty of diversity and some great aesthetics.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> Its not really that futuristic its a super powerful pick up only 1 shot rifle/rail gun and a hover tank doesn't feel ott at all. We've only had the winter map to test on so far and it's a great map plenty of diversity and some great aesthetics.


I saw walker/AT-AT things in the video.

I'm pretty sure there are walkers like 2142.


----------



## Ghost12

Final stand be garbage imo, not my cup of tea at all. Test bed for 2143 when hardline dies after a year. Would have preferred regen bf3 maps to this nonsense to be honest and this to be the free dlc.


----------



## fashric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I saw walker/AT-AT things in the video.
> 
> I'm pretty sure there are walkers like 2142.


Unless they are map dependent and they are keeping it a big secret from even the CTE testers, which would be strange as the only reason we are getting to play it early is to test everything is working and balanced, I can say there are no walkers.

Edit. Just watched the vid and yeah it does look like they are map dependent if they are in. Won't know for sure until they let us test the Hangar 21 map.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Final stand be garbage imo, not my cup of tea at all. Test bed for 2143 when hardline dies after a year. Would have preferred regen bf3 maps to this nonsense to be honest and this to be the free dlc.


What didn't you like about it when you played it?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> Unless they are map dependent and they are keeping it a big secret from even the CTE testers, which would be strange as the only reason we are getting to play it early is to test everything is working and balanced, I can say there are no walkers.
> 
> Edit. Just watched the vid and yeah it does look like they are map dependent if they are in. Won't know for sure until they let us test the Hangar 21 map.
> What didn't you like about it when you played it?


Not played it as yet and have no interest to either. Futuristic is not my thing and nor will it be in the immediate. The maps look decent enough from what seen but imo there is already enough cheap/gimmicky weapons and additions to this game without going another mile. On release will have a look at the maps but can say for sure will not be playing it.


----------



## fashric

I think you might be reading too much into the futuristic angle here. Yes there's a hover tank which really isn't that much different from the normal tanks minus the tracks. It still fires the same shells and has the same mg I mean its not like there's gonna be lasers (although this wouldn't be that far in the future) and and people in mech suits bouncing all over the shop. It still feels and plays exactly as before and the one new map I've got to play is great so yeah definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Zoroastrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> If the revamped maps are free I'm ok with it.


Yep that's the way I feel too.


----------



## Baasha

Or Bad Company 3.

Never cared for BF 2142. Not into futuristic stuff - I'd play Titanfall a lot more if I liked that kind of stuff. Oh well.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I saw walker/AT-AT things in the video.
> 
> I'm pretty sure there are walkers like 2142.


The walkers are just backdrop.

People are leading to much into the futuristic theme and its not.

Its basically the same as all other maps with a sort of storytelling feel to it.

The rail gun replaces the one shot sniper, the stationary shotgun thing replaces the at gun, the hovertank in its current form wasn't to useful and more of a neat off beat thing like the skid loader.

The maps so far tell a story in the background while remaining in the same modern combat theme.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Do any of you guys play the dmr's much? Seems that they're horribly inaccurate and even worse with their damage values... I figured I'd give them a go but I'm down to just over a 1.0 k/d with them... Any advice? I'm using the mk11 or whatever it is...


----------



## 98uk

I use them. They are the most effective and deadly weapon I find... And at all ranges


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Macro is not bannable atm but is frowned upon, can also be used in jets to control the speed. Recoil macro works in bf4 but not to the extent it did in bf3 as the horizontal recoil is now random and that can not be predetermined by mouse recording. Can still turn burst weapons like the M16A4 to full auto though.


Dont think thats a problem for me though, recoil macro isnt what im after. Im a veteran chopper pilot with over >20k attack heli kills. My infantry stats are already not that great so ehhh i dont need a recoil macro, takes the fun out of the game.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkrooLoose*
> 
> It may not get you banned by PunkBuster/Evenbalance, but FairFight can detect it and you can be suspended/banned that way.
> 
> A moderator on the BF4 forums, "The Poolshark", has stated that much.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955064777825546504/


Thanks for the link Skroo, repped for sure! I couldnt find many threads about it, but at least i know to maybe use something else besides AutoHotkey, i have a Corsair K70 Brown keyboard i wonder if i can use any macro programs for that?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> No idea, I don't use them.
> 
> *But i'd like to add, that is hilarious. You actually game with an age old trackball mouse??? Amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> *You should post a pic of the mouse..*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> *Wow an ancient trackball*? I think we might have found the one thing a console controller is superior to in terms of controlling an fps. Hey if it works for you then great but that blows my mind.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> *It blows my mind that anybody decided using that abomination was a good idea, ever, in the history of mankind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> *A few people swore by them&#8230;including those with hand or tendon issues making it painful to grip a mouse for hours. But only for office work and the like, not gaming.*


WOW!

Thanks for all the comments guys!

Here's a video of me flying



with my 10 year old Trackball. i wrapped it in DIY Carbon Fiber left over from my last modding job so i decided to add a little more life into it.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826125017 Here's the mouse on newegg.

The only way i know how to fly attack helicopter is using this trackball mouse ive been using since 2005 in Battlefield 2. I also play infantry with it too, but im not as good as in the helicopter. Im ranked #11 most kills in USA, and #50 in the world. I used to be #6 top kills in the USA, but i dont play as much because of work and school now but im still a very aggressive pilot and i play competitively for LevelBF and other smaller 2v2 Heli Cup.

Do you guys know of any macro programs to use for my mouse? or maybe my Corsair K70 mech keyboard? Do you guys think i should just buy like a Razer mouse or some sort of secondary mouse and use the macros on the macro program for the mouse?

That seems to be the safest consensus here besides using a program like Auto Hotkey?

Here's some heli footage of me and my gunner at a 60-2 combined KDR


----------



## BruceB

I use Razer's Software to map the _reload_ and _throw grenade_ keys to my mouse, does that count as a bannable macro?









I assume that Razer's Software sends the scancode of the keys when I press the button on my mouse, how can _Fair Fight_ pick that up?


----------



## Krazee

I play with a trackball, whats wrong with that?


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> WOW!
> 
> Thanks for all the comments guys!


I'm impressed man. I fly the little bird, but i use custom controls for my f710 controller to fly. i tried with keyboard and mouse (mouse circa >2005), and it causes both the left and right side of my brain to smoke. never cross the streams.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The top resource hogs on BF4 are the MSAA, postprocessing setting, and ambient occlusion. Definitely go for max postprocessing AA though, that has a small performance penalty and decent AA effect. Also, if you turn your resolution to 100% instead of my 120% default, you get some fps again. Everything else can probably go on ultra.


Ya .... Honestly one doesn't need to run High or Ultra. I run on Medium for better response times for better game play and I don't even notice the difference. And I run at 180fps. Hahahahahaha


----------



## KSIMP88

Going online now. simpsonator88. Add me if you want.


----------



## Aesthethc

Are there any veteran jet pilots here that have previous experience with any competitive dogfighting team?

I need to roll out with some really good jet pilots when my clan mates from iDF or tFa arent on. Im a heli pilot but i can TV jets out as long as i have air support cover from immediate threats.

Please add me MeoowMix_HHA


----------



## Zakharov

What do you guys think of the new Final Stand maps so far?


----------



## connectwise

I hate it.

But, the pod does look like a bit of novelty fun.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I hate it.
> 
> But, the pod does look like a bit of novelty fun.


any new maps at this point and I'm stoked. 500+ hours in and could use a change of scenery!


----------



## KSIMP88

Having a hard time flying. Get RAPED every time by another pilot.

EDIT: Decided to go to test range to practice, and the game crashes. *throws keyboard*

EDIT 2: It's my joystick. Screw it. I give up being a pilot. Tired of buying joysticks that suck. Not made of money, lol. For some reason, if I drop the throttle, I lose complete control.


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> I use Razer's Software to map the _reload_ and _throw grenade_ keys to my mouse, does that count as a bannable macro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume that Razer's Software sends the scancode of the keys when I press the button on my mouse, how can _Fair Fight_ pick that up?


Naw.

Remapping keys is not the same as macros.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Having a hard time flying. Get RAPED every time by another pilot.
> 
> EDIT: Decided to go to test range to practice, and the game crashes. *throws keyboard*
> 
> EDIT 2: It's my joystick. Screw it. I give up being a pilot. Tired of buying joysticks that suck. Not made of money, lol. For some reason, if I drop the throttle, I lose complete control.


Have you tried m/k? Some top players use that method.


----------



## exyia

I just noticed after getting my PC back up and running that I've been running 32-bit BF4 (x86)

but I have spent the past 2 hours on google and can't get BF4 to stop crashing on startup with x64 (windows home premium). updated punkbuster, did repair installs, ran the installer exe's in the game directory for both directX and visualc

I'm out of ideas....I was having weird non-gpu related bottlenecks and thought I finally found the problem since the game was running in 32bit....but now it won't run at all.... -___-

edit: switched back to the x86 in origin settings and now I'm in a game without adjustable graphics settings.....


----------



## Zoroastrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Having a hard time flying. Get RAPED every time by another pilot.
> 
> EDIT: Decided to go to test range to practice, and the game crashes. *throws keyboard*
> 
> EDIT 2: It's my joystick. Screw it. I give up being a pilot. Tired of buying joysticks that suck. Not made of money, lol. For some reason, if I drop the throttle, I lose complete control.


Mine done that for a while on the early days then it stopped and worked fine.
Have you tried verifying repairing your install ?
What joystick r u using ?
When I had the problem the only way to control the chopper was to throttle off then turn then throttle on ! Lol or else it would not turn ! Very frustrating however it does not do that anymore.


----------



## KSIMP88

I'll start a repair now. And it's a Logitech Extreme 3D Pro
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Have you tried m/k? Some top players use that method.


What's m/k? Mouse+Keyboard? My problem is flying a jet. I can't move as fast. Is there a way to increase sensitivity just for jets?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> I'll start a repair now. And it's a Logitech Extreme 3D Pro
> What's m/k? Mouse+Keyboard? My problem is flying a jet. I can't move as fast. Is there a way to increase sensitivity just for jets?


Yes, mouse/keyboard. There is a vehicle sensitivity setting. As of right now the setting is set up for all vehicles. Maybe the new patch will have an individual vehicle setting, but who knows.


----------



## KSIMP88

Oh.

Dude, I need a clan. I'm only good at being tactical. I suck at Nomad.


----------



## fashric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> I'll start a repair now. And it's a Logitech Extreme 3D Pro
> What's m/k? Mouse+Keyboard? My problem is flying a jet. I can't move as fast. Is there a way to increase sensitivity just for jets?


Binding the space bar as pitch up is the most important thing to do when using m+k to fly.


----------



## Draygonn

Assaulting Titans was so much fun


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Oh.
> 
> Dude, I need a clan. I'm only good at being tactical. I suck at Nomad.


Find a server and become a regular. Usually they'll invite you into TS, but not being a member means you don't have to pay servers fees


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkrooLoose*
> 
> Naw.
> Remapping keys is not the same as macros.


Thanks, that's good to know.

I'd still like to know how _FairFight_ works, how can it tell the difference, for example, between a rapid-fire macro and someone clicking really fast?


----------



## Zoroastrian

My psu is still in the post ! I can not play !!! I need my gun you hear me I need my tank ! Arghhhh !


----------



## 98uk

Is there a release date for final strike yet?

Also, joined a American server today playing tablet commander and found they streamed really bad jokes in chat. Always discovering new things.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I hate it.
> 
> But, the pod does look like a bit of novelty fun.


Testing for Battlefront so obvious. Still pretty cool though


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Hmm that does seem to fit. Makes it seem way less out of left field, I guess.


----------



## xNutella

almost 6000 kills with it ( #1 in GCC countries -middle east- ) its such an OP vehicle that I simply adore <3


----------



## Zoroastrian

Hehe awesome nice sketch too


----------



## Aesthethc

holy moly just checked a leaderboards on a sever a frequently play on and my KDR was like 53.48 in the AH-1Z Viper. LOL.

Jeez no wonder people call me a hacker


----------



## KSIMP88

I just fixed my joystick! Did a lot of googling, had to edit some profile crap.

Anyways, my amazingness is returning to me. Soon, I'll be back to challenging people.


----------



## BoredErica

Hey look, some of my BF skillz are back. Been having multiple good rounds lately.

Hooray for not sucking at this game!

Can't wait for the September CTE patch!


----------



## exyia

is there a fix for cpu/gpu usage drops when the snowstorm in Operation Locker starts up? my system just takes completely random dumps in cpu/gpu usage - gpu's go back to base clock @ ~30% usage. I'm pretty sure this happens on other maps in certain areas, but I've played a lot of OP Locker and managed to notice the correlation with the snow storm. settings graphics on low didn't seem to make a difference

benchmarks and other games run fine on the system. just BF4 related


----------



## BoredErica

What GPU/CPU?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hey look, some of my BF skillz are back. Been having multiple good rounds lately.
> Hooray for not sucking at this game!
> 
> Can't wait for the September CTE patch!


DICE give an exact date yet? I'm also excited about the patch.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What GPU/CPU?


4930k @ 4.5ghz

3 gtx titans @ 1250mhz / 1.3v


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> is there a fix for cpu/gpu usage drops when the snowstorm in Operation Locker starts up? my system just takes completely random dumps in cpu/gpu usage - gpu's go back to base clock @ ~30% usage. I'm pretty sure this happens on other maps in certain areas, but I've played a lot of OP Locker and managed to notice the correlation with the snow storm. settings graphics on low didn't seem to make a difference
> 
> benchmarks and other games run fine on the system. just BF4 related


I get that too sometimes and I'm running stock clocks currently.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> DICE give an exact date yet? I'm also excited about the patch.


People are thinking 23rd.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> 4930k @ 4.5ghz
> 
> 3 gtx titans @ 1250mhz / 1.3v


I'm using a single 7970ghz edition and I don't get your issues. Might be SLi issue?


----------



## fashric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> DICE give an exact date yet? I'm also excited about the patch.


Whenever its gone through and passed both Microsoft & Sony's certification.


----------



## bigaza2151

Looking foward to the "game changing" update, for the bf3 style movement if nothing else


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigaza2151*
> 
> Looking foward to the "game changing" update, for the bf3 style movement if nothing else


There's a note on Battlelog saying MP will be unavailable tomorrow at 1am UTC for 1hr IIRC, so maybe.....?

:crosses fingers:


----------



## bigaza2151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigaza2151*
> 
> Looking foward to the "game changing" update, for the bf3 style movement if nothing else
> 
> 
> 
> There's a note on Battlelog saying MP will be unavailable tomorrow at 1am UTC for 1hr IIRC, so maybe.....?
> 
> :crosses fingers:
Click to expand...

Im hearing sept 22nd but who really knows


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigaza2151*
> 
> Im hearing sept 22nd but who really knows


Source?


----------



## bigaza2151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigaza2151*
> 
> Im hearing sept 22nd but who really knows
> 
> 
> 
> Source?
Click to expand...

I saw a tweet posted somewhere like a week ago. Just tryd to find it but couldnt,


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigaza2151*
> 
> I saw a tweet posted somewhere like a week ago. Just tryd to find it but couldnt,


Don't worry mate.


----------



## bigaza2151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigaza2151*
> 
> I saw a tweet posted somewhere like a week ago. Just tryd to find it but couldnt,
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry mate.
Click to expand...

Just call it heresay for now....


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Seems like there's some fishy stuff going on lately in the game... Seen some crazy scores and nearly impossible kills... Are these players that have the names like "5322313" hackers? Seems I'll catch a few in game and they're always level 130 and always have over a 10.1 kd ratio no matter what...they also always exit before the end of a match...


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Seems like there's some fishy stuff going on lately in the game... Seen some crazy scores and nearly impossible kills... Are these players that have the names like "5322313" hackers? Seems I'll catch a few in game and they're always level 130 and always have over a 10.1 kd ratio no matter what...they also always exit before the end of a match...


I was playing with these 2 guys, one had his name spelled with l between every letter, so made it so fffff....hard to find him on battlelog, because you had to also guess if it's capital letter i, or small case letter L. ******* clearly knew it would be difficult, but I found him.

Literally the second you went out of the base playing Hardline Beta he would shoot EVERYONE in the head with 2 shots max from 100 meters out of LMG, while we are full speed in the sedan hauling ass.

Went to check his battlelog, all games at 6.0 KD ratio, so I was well okay...then he shot me through the wall while he was behind a metal crate and behind a construction wall in front of it.

Right after this I reported his ass.

My suggestion is record these *******s and report them, so their accounts are banned no matter how many times they change their profile name. You will just need to report their battlelog page.

Trust me man, if you got 10 KD, you are either GOD of Battlefield or you are cheating your ass off.

People like those ruin games.


----------



## KSIMP88

Dude, look at your battle logs, you don't have to search for a turd you were just playing.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> I was playing with these 2 guys, one had his name spelled with l between every letter, so made it so fffff....hard to find him on battlelog, because you had to also guess if it's capital letter i, or small case letter L. ******* clearly knew it would be difficult, but I found him.
> 
> Literally the second you went out of the base playing Hardline Beta he would shoot EVERYONE in the head with 2 shots max from 100 meters out of LMG, while we are full speed in the sedan hauling ass.
> 
> Went to check his battlelog, all games at 6.0 KD ratio, so I was well okay...then he shot me through the wall while he was behind a metal crate and behind a construction wall in front of it.
> 
> Right after this I reported his ass.
> 
> My suggestion is record these *******s and report them, so their accounts are banned no matter how many times they change their profile name. You will just need to report their battlelog page.
> 
> Trust me man, if you got 10 KD, you are either GOD of Battlefield or you are cheating your ass off.
> 
> People like those ruin games.


There was a guy several posts up talking about how he has like 45kdr on a server, lol. Personally I have not spotted a person that I know to be cheating for sure in BF4 yet.


----------



## xNutella

had 93 kills yesterday on Metro using the Scar-H which is one super easy weapon to control, yet a spectator comes from no where and type Nutella has an aimbot program running. later ..no I'm sorry he doesn't, he's just good with the scar-h. the annoying thing is that everyone believed him and the kick vote started mehh.


----------



## BonitiilloO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> had 93 kills yesterday on Metro using the Scar-H which is one super easy weapon to control, yet a spectator comes from no where and type Nutella has an aimbot program running. later ..no I'm sorry he doesn't, he's just good with the scar-h. the annoying thing is that everyone believed him and the kick vote started mehh.


that happens in every server haha, but sometimes you do lucky kill streaks and people think that is hacking...


----------



## banging34hzs

I get called a hacker every day on either BF4 or BF3 you get used to it.

normally goes like this

I will go on a 8-10 kill streak

PlayerB: "Banging's hacking"

Me: "lol, go read my BF profiles"

PlayerB: "Why you are hacking I dont need to read nothing to see that"

Me: "should i stream this then?"

PlayerB: "no I dont watch randoms"

and then I just keep playing...........


----------



## BoredErica

I haven't seen a hackusation in over 30 hours of playtime... Lots of ridiculous language but no hackusations.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *banging34hzs*
> 
> I get called a hacker every day on either BF4 or BF3 you get used to it.
> 
> normally goes like this
> 
> I will go on a 8-10 kill streak
> 
> PlayerB: "Banging's hacking"
> 
> Me: "lol, go read my BF profiles"
> 
> PlayerB: "Why you are hacking I dont need to read nothing to see that"
> 
> Me: "should i stream this then?"
> 
> PlayerB: "no I dont watch randoms"
> 
> and then I just keep playing...........


You should take it as an complement.


----------



## FronJon

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Don't buy those multiplayer shooters for single player, ever. Get like, Wolfenstein.
> 
> I don't think the sounds are better in BF4. I think the sounds are pretty weak.


Thanks. But is Wolfenstein really good ? I mean if yes could you please explain it to me that how is it better than COD and Battlefield etc. ?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FronJon*
> 
> false
> Thanks. But is Wolfenstein really good ? I mean if yes could you please explain it to me that how is it better than COD and Battlefield etc. ?


Well one way to look at it is the point of each game. The entire point of COD and BF is for the multiplayer, everybody knows this. The BF campaign has been sucky for ages. Wolfenstein is a singleplayer only game. The devs put all of their focus on singleplayer only. I think it's a worthwhile game to play. With COD and BF you get the same crap over and over... Russia or China are trying to take over the world AGAIN, nukes, etc etc. In Wolfenstein: The New Order, the Nazis have won WW2 and the world is totally changed from their total domination. Your campaign to stop them during WW2 goes south, and you are put into an insane asylum for over a decade, paralyzed from neck down. It's actually got some storytelling elements to it. Also, the style of shooting in Wolfenstein is a bit more old-school arcady, fast paced, often hip firing, which is different from modern shooters.

The 2009 Wolfenstein wasn't as well received but I found that fun too... supernatural powers to slow down time, shield, hit through walls, supernatural enemies, etc.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FronJon*
> 
> false
> Thanks. But is Wolfenstein really good ? I mean if yes could you please explain it to me that how is it better than COD and Battlefield etc. ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Well one way to look at it is the point of each game. The entire point of COD and BF is for the multiplayer, everybody knows this. The BF campaign has been sucky for ages. Wolfenstein is a singleplayer only game. The devs put all of their focus on singleplayer only. I think it's a worthwhile game to play. With COD and BF you get the same crap over and over... Russia or China are trying to take over the world AGAIN, nukes, etc etc. In Wolfenstein: The New Order, the Nazis have won WW2 and the world is totally changed from their total domination. Your campaign to stop them during WW2 goes south, and you are put into an insane asylum for over a decade, paralyzed from neck down. It's actually got some storytelling elements to it. Also, the style of shooting in Wolfenstein is a bit more old-school arcady, fast paced, often hip firing, which is different from modern shooters.
> The 2009 Wolfenstein wasn't as well received but I found that fun too... supernatural powers to slow down time, shield, hit through walls, supernatural enemies, etc.










If we're talking top singleplayer FPS's then I have to say _Metro: Last Light_, _Metro 2033_ (the first game in the series) is also epic and worth playing; with the redux bundle is coming out soon you can get both for a decent Price.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *banging34hzs*
> 
> I get called a hacker every day on either BF4 or BF3 you get used to it.
> 
> normally goes like this
> 
> I will go on a 8-10 kill streak
> 
> PlayerB: "Banging's hacking"
> 
> Me: "lol, go read my BF profiles"
> 
> PlayerB: "Why you are hacking I dont need to read nothing to see that"
> 
> Me: "should i stream this then?"
> 
> PlayerB: "no I dont watch randoms"
> 
> and then I just keep playing...........


Only 8-10 kill streak? dang, and i thought people calling me a hacker was bad at 130-11 or 107-3


























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> I was playing with these 2 guys, one had his name spelled with l between every letter, so made it so fffff....hard to find him on battlelog, because you had to also guess if it's capital letter i, or small case letter L. ******* clearly knew it would be difficult, but I found him.
> 
> Literally the second you went out of the base playing Hardline Beta he would shoot EVERYONE in the head with 2 shots max from 100 meters out of LMG, while we are full speed in the sedan hauling ass.
> 
> Went to check his battlelog, all games at 6.0 KD ratio, so I was well okay...then he shot me through the wall while he was behind a metal crate and behind a construction wall in front of it.
> 
> Right after this I reported his ass.
> 
> My suggestion is record these *******s and report them, so their accounts are banned no matter how many times they change their profile name. You will just need to report their battlelog page.
> 
> *Trust me man, if you got 10 KD, you are either GOD of Battlefield* or you are cheating your ass off.
> 
> People like those ruin games.




Well shoot, i have a 53.48 KDR in my most used vehicle.


----------



## _REAPER_

I cannot wait to get home and get some gaming in.. I am stuck in the sandbox right now


----------



## BoredErica

In a vehicle I can see how that happens. You can go an entire game without a single person on one team able to fly an air vehicle with any level of competence. In BF3 from my experiences, every single ridiculous KDR was from an air vehicle. Maybe once or twice a tank on a good day. I don't see average 50kdr on Metro conquest.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> In a vehicle I can see how that happens. You can go an entire game without a single person on one team able to fly an air vehicle with any level of competence. In BF3 from my experiences, every single ridiculous KDR was from an air vehicle. Maybe once or twice a tank on a good day. I don't see average 50kdr on Metro conquest.


I have a couple friend's on my list who have a average 30-40 kdr on Operation Metro on some of the eGO/DICE servers.

I mean as long as youre communicating on TS, sticking close to your squad, and never going out alone, how can you die so often? Sometimes i roll out with these guys and i never die and go at least 25 kill streak, on infantry. Some of my friends go even more than me cause theyre infantry players and im strictly a helicopter pilot.

I mean its possible to be doing really good in Battlefield if you stick with teammates.... my friend went on a 80 kill streak in a tank like nothing lol


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *banging34hzs*
> 
> I get called a hacker every day on either BF4 or BF3 you get used to it.
> 
> normally goes like this
> 
> I will go on a 8-10 kill streak
> 
> PlayerB: "Banging's hacking"
> 
> Me: "lol, go read my BF profiles"
> 
> PlayerB: "Why you are hacking I dont need to read nothing to see that"
> 
> Me: "should i stream this then?"
> 
> PlayerB: "no I dont watch randoms"
> 
> and then I just keep playing...........


I call hax!!!! You let me kill you 4 times in the tank then you cheated and jumped in a helo. I keel you!


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> I have a couple friend's on my list who have a average 30-40 kdr on Operation Metro on some of the eGO/DICE servers.
> 
> I mean as long as youre communicating on TS, sticking close to your squad, and never going out alone, how can you die so often? Sometimes i roll out with these guys and i never die and go at least 25 kill streak, on infantry. Some of my friends go even more than me cause theyre infantry players and im strictly a helicopter pilot.
> 
> I mean its possible to be doing really good in Battlefield if you stick with teammates.... my friend went on a 80 kill streak in a tank like nothing lol


I ask myself that very same thing when I play Locker or Metro. I begin rage mode when I go 11-20 and haven't received a single raise. Too many Support heros out there right now. It's a ridiculous epidemic.


----------



## bigaza2151

Theres a guy on my friend list whos status is "started playing hardline" like 3 days ago? As far as i know the next beta isnt till january. :chin:


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigaza2151*
> 
> Theres a guy on my friend list whos status is "started playing *hardline*" like 3 days ago? As far as i know the next beta isnt till january. :chin:


And on that note ther new trailer dropped in my email lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOABuPJtGmg&om_u=2787112405&om_i=_BUG3IRB88a.40u


----------



## Stuuut

Getting alot of fps drops to 10-30 today... whats up with that never had that before.


----------



## bigaza2151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Getting alot of fps drops to 10-30 today... whats up with that never had that before.


Happened to me last night more than usual but i think it was just the servers at the tine or something


----------



## BoredErica

I got a bit of stuttering which I thought was strange for an SSD.


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Getting alot of fps drops to 10-30 today... whats up with that never had that before.


The BF4 forums are flooded with others having the same problem.


----------



## Bloodbath

Is it just me or have they reduced the maximum altitude of the scouts? They just seem to get really gutless and some maps you can't even fly over some low buildings.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Is it just me or have they reduced the maximum altitude of the scouts? They just seem to get really gutless and some maps you can't even fly over some low buildings.


I only have that issue on Dragon's Teeth maps.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Is it just me or have they reduced the maximum altitude of the scouts? They just seem to get really gutless and some maps you can't even fly over some low buildings.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I only have that issue on Dragon's Teeth maps.


Mostly experience this on DT Maps.

The altitude cap on Sunken Dragon is a lot less than your average cap on Dawnbreaker.

There is an altitude cap though


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigaza2151*
> 
> Happened to me last night more than usual but i think it was just the servers at the tine or something


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I got a bit of stuttering which I thought was strange for an SSD.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkrooLoose*
> 
> The BF4 forums are flooded with others having the same problem.


Played last night, and I didn't experience this at all. I am on really poopy hotel internet as well. So maybe it was just a temporary issue, and they fixed it.


----------



## 98uk

I think it was about temp issue. I had some stuttering and rubber banding... All of which resolved the day after.


----------



## Lhotse

Finally broke 400 on the 'Skill' stat, although I'm not quite sure how as that stat make's no sense to me at all. I've gone 34 - 10 and lost -6 on it before and scored worse and seen it go up.









http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/Capture_zps11f30ddc.png.html


----------



## bond32

It doesn't make sense. It's always all over the place. My opinion the only stat that shows "skill" is the K/D ratio by looking as a whole, not a vehicle whore but has a balance of weapons in the mix... 1.47 is solid in my opinion


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> It doesn't make sense. It's always all over the place. My opinion the only stat that shows "skill" is the K/D ratio by looking as a whole, not a vehicle whore but has a balance of weapons in the mix... 1.47 is solid in my opinion


What most people look for in experience is not really KDR, but KPM.

a person with a high KDR can be a great camper and never die but score little kills per round <30kills

a person with a high kpm can be someone who a lot of people but can have a lot of deaths

a person with a high kpm + kdr can be someone who is constantly scoring kills every minute and maintaining the same ratio represented in KDR = pure skill

i think if you have at least a 1.00 kpm in your most used vehicle its considered good. At least like 1.5 kpm for weapons, is considered skillful. Some of my better infantry friends have >2.00 kpm in their weapons.


----------



## The Pook

I suck compared to you guys. I've dropped down a bit in stats since my wired mouse broke and I've been on a cheap $8 wireless bluetooth one but I've never been able to hit the 1:1 KDR or 1 KPM









Then again I only ever play conquest











*edit*

just found out I can reset my stats ... maybe I should. I skipped the Battlefield series from BF2/2142 to BF4 without playing anything in the middle and I was a noob when I first started 4. I pretty much always have a 1:1 KDR now in games but not enough to change my stats.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> I suck compared to you guys. I've dropped down a bit in stats since my wired mouse broke and I've been on a cheap $8 wireless bluetooth one but I've never been able to hit the 1:1 KDR or 1 KPM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again I only ever play conquest


I only play conquest too









keep practicing and stick with teammates and use teamspeak!


----------



## sinnedone

Meh, stats don't mean anything. Are you having fun either by yourself or in a group of friends? That's all that matters.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Meh, stats don't mean anything. Are you having fun either by yourself or in a group of friends? That's all that matters.


Agreed.

Stats only matter if you play leagues/esports teams that require it, really.

I go 100+ kills per round im actually trying in, i have a blast playing solo helicopter (by myself) or playing with other friends. It works both ways for me


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> Stats only matter if you play leagues/esports teams that require it, really.
> 
> I go 100+ kills per round im actually trying in, i have a blast playing solo helicopter (by myself) or playing with other friends. It works both ways for me


I dunno, I enjoy playing and looking at my stats. More assignments and medals rather than kd though


----------



## Ghost12

Stats are often just an indicator of game mode and server size than anything else, high kpm is not the magic stat if people play servers with less than 32 players etc. Too much emphasis on stats imo, I have had guys repping my tank in the past on sub 1kd and low spm but were great team players and on the winning team as a direct result of their actions. Every stat in this game can be superficially buffed in one way or another. Just epeen for the kids.


----------



## bigaza2151

Think that update will drop tomorrow....


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Stats are often just an indicator of game mode and server size than anything else, high kpm is not the magic stat if people play servers with less than 32 players etc. Too much emphasis on stats imo, I have had guys repping my tank in the past on sub 1kd and low spm but were great team players and on the winning team as a direct result of their actions. Every stat in this game can be superficially buffed in one way or another. Just epeen for the kids.










I agree completely. Stats may indicate some level of skill, but overall there's too many variables in this game for it to be relied upon.


----------



## the9quad

Try playing on hotel internet, ping goes from 50-500 wildly throughout the match makes it so hard to play.


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I think it was about temp issue. I had some stuttering and rubber banding... All of which resolved the day after.


Really? I played lastnight on a couple of local aussie servers and the lag spikes were horrible. I have been on a hiatus from BF4 for a few weeks only playing the odd game now and then and I gotta say, I'm still disappointed by how this game has turned out. I had such a great time with BF3.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Meh, stats don't mean anything. Are you having fun either by yourself or in a group of friends? That's all that matters.


My god damned fwend won't come on Battlefield.

iMad.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Really? I played lastnight on a couple of local aussie servers and the lag spikes were horrible. I have been on a hiatus from BF4 for a few weeks only playing the odd game now and then and I gotta say, I'm still disappointed by how this game has turned out. I had such a great time with BF3.


Strange, not had any issues at all since then.

Also, remember people were extremely disappointed with bf3 compared to bc2. People were also disappointed by bc2 because no jets or prone, compared to bf2.

People were disappointed and bf2 too...


----------



## The Pook

I don't remember everyone hating BF2 ... I remember everyone hating BF2142 though


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> I don't remember everyone hating BF2 ... I remember everyone hating BF2142 though


Yeah, there was a lot of crap before BF2 came out about it being simplified and lack of vehicles etc...

Basically, each year people moan about a release, then when the next one comes out... it's suddenly amazing. But then again, a lot of people and whiney and fickle


----------



## The Pook

I just remember making the leap from 1942 to BF2 and I was more than happy with 2. I loved 2142 but I remember when you moved the Titan the game freaked out and people quit the series because of that.

I played BFBC2 and I hated it and jumped over BF3 into BF4. I love 4 but I understand the hate


----------



## Ghost12

This debate of game version versus game version is very opinion driven and mainly what appeals to taste and preference. I have had no issues running bf4 at all since the pre alpha stage so can only take the actual game and mechanics in isolation for my preference. I preferred Bf3 in the main, I prefer tha map/level design, I prefer the decent amount of weapons and gadgets without it being too many and I think the game is far less "cheesy" for want of a better term in relation to the ways to die which require little skill.

The jets for example, the constant air to ground laser guided on any large conquest map with a pilot and the fact that aps working is a lottery versus air missiles. In bf3 it required a fairly skilled pilot to hit my tank and then I could hit smoke and evasive maouvre to repair, it was a battle of will in the main. The 1 hit infantry rear disable on tanks is ridiculous imo as well as the removal of the reactive armour panels which were used skillfully in tank 1v1 in bf3.

The suppression and optic sway in this game has driven me to stop playing completely for weeks on end, it was manageable in bf3 imo.

The graphics and many other things I prefer Bf4.

I have endured playing it sometimes simply because it stands in isolation of its type, if I had the problems in running the game like many in this thread over the months it would have been in the recycle bin long ago.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah dude go ahead and reset your stats if you feel your play is now better that you have some experience again. I had the same issue when I got back into the series and online FPSs in general with BC2. Took awhile to get back in the swing plus learn the ins and outs of the game and I too could never climb above 1 after raising it a fair amount over time but have since been above in both BF3 and BF4. Not _well_ above 1.0 KDR, especially in BF4 with all the early issues, but above.


----------



## The Pook

Went ahead and did it and stats about 10% better all around so far ... not as much as I thought though


----------



## BoredErica

That's what I used to think too... It took for-FREAKIN' EVER to get my KDR from 0.5 to 1.5. But now I don't really care... if anything I'll outperform what my KDR suggests, that's a good thing, I'd much rather have that than the reverse (having high stats that don't reflect my skill and then disappointing people).


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> *the fact that aps working is a lottery versus air missiles*..


The most annoying thing in BF4 period.

Do you have a jet, that you can just fly away in? Do your countermeasures work? YES THEY DO!!

Are you in a pig of a tank, that can't out run a jet? Do your countermeasures (APS specifically) work? EFFFFF NO!!!!1

If this was a problem in the jets, you can bet your sweet bottom, EA would have fixed it by now.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That's what I used to think too... It took for-FREAKIN' EVER to get my KDR from 0.5 to 1.5. But now I don't really care... if anything I'll outperform what my KDR suggests, that's a good thing, I'd much rather have that than the reverse (having high stats that don't reflect my skill and then disappointing people).


Meh, i just play for fun i had a 0.67 K/D on release, kept playing and now i have a 2.03 K/D. Like its not impossible to raise it unless you just try to get better at the game... haha

I dont get how people associate someone with high-stat/godly-stats/kdr with someone whos not having fun? I have a blast playing how i play, and my stats are high!

I feel people are really distraught about players who achieve near god-like KDR's or stats to be people associated without having fun or the time of their lives... when thats really not the case.

Sometimes after a game of battlefield i get this crazy adrenaline rush feeling and (feels great) especially once i start breaking the 100+ kills barrier in a round, boy its super fun!!! I guess the people that never really cared about stat or associated any worth to it were the people who never had em







Stat is important because it shows what you as a player are capable of based on the gameplay you participate in, does it mean the person is not having fun or not? Totally different.

But in my opinion i think stat is very important to show if someone is playing the objective or not. Someone who is playing the objective usually has a huge amount of flag captures per hour than an average player, or even a commander who has 90% commander time but a 10.00 kd (i know people like this) can play a huge impact on a game's win or lose. You just have to know what to look at in stat, like SPM or win/loss ratio -- there are plenty of other stats out there to judge a player's in-battle potential
but KDR is certainly not the only one.

I feel like some people in this thread are totally downplaying "stat" because in certain cases, they are important. In regards to having fun? Not at all.


----------



## Lhotse

I never have, nor would I ever reset my stats. They are what they are. My k/d/r is 1.47 with over 33,000 kills and my stats are a true representation of 600 + hrs. of playing Battlefield 4. Am I better now than I was at release ? Absolutely. A LOT better but to erase the past just to make the present look better is erroneous and I'm not ashamed of the crappy games I had when the game first released, although I am proud of how much better I've gotten but then I suppose it could only get better, as it _was_ pretty bad.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Well hey stats and their importance are a personal thing anyway...as is the decision to reset or not. And look at that he actually took advantage of another Premium "feature" lol

Just don't let them affect your play and in-game decisions too much. It's not what the game is about, of course. If I always thought about my KDR first I'd have a much higher one, I am sure. That said I hate going like .4 in a match as I know I am better than that. But hey it happens, ups and downs just like in life.


----------



## snoball

Interesting question...

Why are kids so bad at this game? I mean, every server I join one team is always getting all cap BTFO and losing 600-0 or worse.

I just want to play with good people...
















350 Skill and 590 SPM are my stats and I feel like thats below average. All I do is rush flags, fight tanks with RPGs and die a lot.


----------



## Lhotse

That's a good question. Although we all get those rare close games, it does seem to me like it is rather lopsided most of the time and that can get discouraging. It is a team effort and there's no denying that when you get stuck on the 'crappy team', you will suffer for it, as you can only shoot at one player at a time and if it's 2 on 1, 3 on 1 ...5 on 1 because your team is playing poorly ? One of them is probably going to get you and not having a good team working together just make's it frustrating, especially when players using a support kit don't drop ammo crates even though I'm jumping up and down in front of them with a pistol on my hand, the assault players don't want to revive or drop med packs and everyone else seem's to want to hang back and stat pad with a sniper rifle but those are the breaks. I do my best to help my team, stay alive, turn flags, kill lots of enemies and move on.
It's a game, not real life and I play to enjoy myself.


----------



## DoomDash

I found this video pretty good to learn about the new patch. I'll have to start playing again.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Do you have a jet, that you can just fly away in? Do your countermeasures work? YES THEY DO!!


ECM in any air vehicle is a crap shoot, and flares only work half the time. You don't know how many times I pop flares, change direction and still get hit by some sort of aa.

The problem here is DICE catered to the COD kid crowd who needs instant self gratification. It shouldn't take an attack jet or heli one run to take out a tank! Nor should infantry one hit disable you in the rear. People used to fear the tank and attack heli/jet and because of it once someone good started dominating players would use team work to bring them down. Ultimately I believe the game was dumbed down to try and pull in the cod crowed. The many lock ons ,APS etc sure seems to pint to it.


----------



## gdubc

I agree. When I try to use flares or the jammer it works about 50% of the time while in choppers and about 1% of the time in jets. I basically plan on it not working now and get ready to control my flight from the hit...


----------



## 352227

anyone tried get on that floating(100ft in the air) container in Wave Breaker??


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> anyone tried get on that floating(100ft in the air) container in Wave Breaker??


Are you referring to the submarine?


----------



## KSIMP88

Why you guise no play after 0500 GMT??


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Are you referring to the submarine?


Nope that's inside the main Island - I'm talking about at one of the smaller islands with two bases on it, think North of the map... I'll have a look later when home from work...


----------



## SkrooLoose

Found this awesome video about what's really going on with packet loss and why it appears there's so many one hit kills.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Why you guise no play after 0500 GMT??


Because most people have jobs/lives?


----------



## KSIMP88

Sadface


----------



## gdubc

Video doesn't work. Which "packet loss" vid is it again?


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Because most people have jobs/lives?


meh life's overrated







jokez


----------



## KSIMP88

No, but seriously I usually play then because my jobs and life take most of the rest of my day. 2200 PST (or PDT?)


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I found this video pretty good to learn about the new patch. I'll have to start playing again.


New BF4 patch out? I will reinstall (again) to see whats up. Thanks for posting. Excited to see whats changed.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> That's a good question. Although we all get those rare close games, it does seem to me like it is rather lopsided most of the time and that can get discouraging. It is a team effort and there's no denying that when you get stuck on the 'crappy team', you will suffer for it, as you can only shoot at one player at a time and if it's 2 on 1, 3 on 1 ...5 on 1 because your team is playing poorly ? One of them is probably going to get you and not having a good team working together just make's it frustrating, especially when players using a support kit don't drop ammo crates even though I'm jumping up and down in front of them with a pistol on my hand, the assault players don't want to revive or drop med packs and everyone else seem's to want to hang back and stat pad with a sniper rifle but those are the breaks. I do my best to help my team, stay alive, turn flags, kill lots of enemies and move on.
> It's a game, not real life and I play to enjoy myself.


Agreed. This-and all the crashes the first month-are the reason my quit percentage is at like 42.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> New BF4 patch out? I will reinstall (again) to see whats up. Thanks for posting. Excited to see whats changed.


Patch isn't out yet but any day now it will be.


----------



## keikei

^I'll be using more smoke/flash-bangs now. Seems the extra duration/intensity will be very useful.


----------



## phinexswarm71

yeah,my play time with bf 4 was accompanied by a lot off frustration.i've barely played this game in the last 4 months because off disconnection and drivers issues.lately they both have gone away,so its alright now.the game is fairy fun,but i do really miss bfbc 2.the map design in this game was so much better imo then this game.what bf 4 should have done is perfecting the map design like in bfbc 2 while maintaining the scale to the levels they are in now.


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> anyone tried get on that floating(100ft in the air) container in Wave Breaker??


This is what I was referring to....


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> This is what I was referring to....


dat ingame chat tho.


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> This is what I was referring to....


I've seen it, and I will try next time. I'll screenshot it.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah I've seen it too&#8230;but not since BC2, iirc.

Just whacked out physics or something.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Anyone else getting keyboard lag lately. I just got back from vacation and when i strafe jump or whatever i'll hit a key and once every 10 times i hit it wont register the keystroke... No idea whats going on with it..


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Figured it out, updated to the PX 16, after i uninstalled it and installed AB. Problem was fixed, I really like PX's look but i guess ill be using AB from now on.....


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Figured it out, updated to the PX 16, after i uninstalled it and installed AB. Problem was fixed, I really like PX's look but i guess ill be using AB from now on.....


AB?
PX 16?


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Msi AfterBurner

EVGA Precision X 16


----------



## iPDrop

if you're interested in playing BF4 competitively in 5v5 Domination matches and battlefield hardline competitively add me to your friends list or quote post here our team b0ss is recruiting... you'll need to be on for scrims around 9pm eastern week day nights

I am the leader and I have been playing bf series competitively since January 2012. If you ever get tired of pubstomping and want some adrenaline rush then play competitively with us in tournaments









some of my acheivements:
Shot Docs - 2nd BF3 Platoon Wars 12v12
Shot Docs - 2nd War Excess League 12v12 Season 1
Shot Docs - 2nd War Excess League 8v8 Season 3
Shot Docs - 2nd Fragged Nation Kelevra CQ 5v5
Those Guys - 4th LevelBF BareBones 5v5


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> if you're interested in playing BF4 competitively in 5v5 Domination matches and battlefield hardline competitively add me to your friends list or quote post here our team b0ss is recruiting... you'll need to be on for scrims around 9pm eastern week day nights
> 
> I am the leader and I have been playing bf series competitively since January 2012. If you ever get tired of pubstomping and want some adrenaline rush then play competitively with us in tournaments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of my acheivements:
> Shot Docs - 2nd BF3 Platoon Wars 12v12
> Shot Docs - 2nd War Excess League 12v12 Season 1
> Shot Docs - 2nd War Excess League 8v8 Season 3
> Shot Docs - 2nd Fragged Nation Kelevra CQ 5v5
> Those Guys - 4th LevelBF BareBones 5v5


Good ol LevelBF


----------



## Thoth420

Hey all was wondering if you guys could check something for me. I haven't had a system until recently to play BF4 on and I play with a gamepad so I went into the test range to set up all my binds, graphics etc.
I still have FOV set to default 70. All graphics are on High with HBAO and Post on Low. No MSAA. Reso Scale 100%.

Anyway I notice that when I load into the test range I don't see my kit right away takes about 5 seconds to pop up. Once loading into the US base it takes about 5 seconds for the nearby vehicles to load.
Game is installed on my Main OS SSD in the default install path. Load times for everything are insane. Wondering if this is a game issue or what?

Cheers


----------



## BoredErica

I was at the test range a week or two ago... Didn't have this problem.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Hey all was wondering if you guys could check something for me. I haven't had a system until recently to play BF4 on and I play with a gamepad so I went into the test range to set up all my binds, graphics etc.
> I still have FOV set to default 70. All graphics are on High with HBAO and Post on Low. No MSAA. Reso Scale 100%.
> 
> Anyway I notice that when I load into the test range I don't see my kit right away takes about 5 seconds to pop up. Once loading into the US base it takes about 5 seconds for the nearby vehicles to load.
> Game is installed on my Main OS SSD in the default install path. Load times for everything are insane. Wondering if this is a game issue or what?
> 
> Cheers


how is your internet connection, and does this happen on any multiplayer maps?

ps...i know you have prob heard this a million times but if you are going to play multiplayer, drop the gamepad and learn how to use keyboard and mouse. if you don't already knowhow, in 10 hours of gameplay it will be muscle memory. otherwise you will get slaughtered.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> how is your internet connection, and does this happen on any multiplayer maps?
> 
> ps...i know you have prob heard this a million times but if you are going to play multiplayer, *drop the gamepad and learn how to use keyboard and mouse*. if you don't already know, in 10 hours of gameplay it will be muscle memory. otherwise you will get slaughtered.


He does not use a pad in the sense of a 360 one, is a Razer gamepad/keypad and mouse, the Orbweaver I believe.Extremely functional for these games with all the extra buttons etc.


----------



## Ovrclck

What's wrong with using a gamepad? I use a logitech G13,the extra profiles are nice in mid game.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> He does not use a pad in the sense of a 360 one, is a Razer gamepad/keypad and mouse, the Orbweaver I believe.Extremely functional for these games with all the extra buttons etc.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> What's wrong with using a gamepad? I use a logitech G13,the extra profiles are nice in mid game.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


ahhh. my bad. thought he was talking about using a controller, like the f710 gamepad.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> He does not use a pad in the sense of a 360 one, is a Razer gamepad/keypad and mouse, the Orbweaver I believe.Extremely functional for these games with all the extra buttons etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> What's wrong with using a gamepad? I use a logitech G13,the extra profiles are nice in mid game.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ahhh. my bad. thought he was talking about using a controller, like the f710 gamepad.
Click to expand...

no worries.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Thoth420

Yeah just a mechanical Nostromo with no scroll wheel has a 8 way directional pad instead.

I didn't bother with any real game server yet. Was setting up the orbweaver and was about to set up my config and get rid of auto peek etc. when I started to notice it.
I might have had some torrents rolling but I doubt it. I literally tested it about 5 times and it always occurred. Regardless of other network activity all perf tests came back perfect. I just find it odd if it is a loading or render delay as this SSD is pretty fast.

No OC's either currently not GPU, CPU, RAM....hrm I'm stumped.

To clarify it is from the US deployment the vehicles(LAVS, Tanks etc.) to the left of the firing range. They all take a few seconds and it really does seem more like a spawn than a render delay.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Yeah just a mechanical Nostromo with no scroll wheel has a 8 way directional pad instead.
> 
> I didn't bother with any real game server yet. Was setting up the orbweaver and was about to set up my config and get rid of auto peek etc. when I started to notice it.
> I might have had some torrents rolling but I doubt it. I literally tested it about 5 times and it always occurred. Regardless of other network activity all perf tests came back perfect. I just find it odd if it is a loading or render delay as this SSD is pretty fast.
> 
> No OC's either currently not GPU, CPU, RAM....hrm I'm stumped.
> 
> To clarify it is from the US deployment the vehicles(LAVS, Tanks etc.) to the left of the firing range. They all take a few seconds and it really does seem more like a spawn than a render delay.


just tested (i.e. spawned as soon as it gave me the option to do so, and the vehicles took a good 5 secs to spawn). i wouldn't worry, as we have a similar set up and i'm usually the first or among the first to spawn in game. could be that they are the last items to load...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> just tested (i.e. spawned as soon as it gave me the option to do so, and the vehicles took a good 5 secs to spawn). i wouldn't worry, as we have a similar set up and i'm usually the first or among the first to spawn in game. could be that they are the last items to load...


Thanks my OCD drives me to spend more time looking for bugs than gaming.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Thanks my OCD drives me to spend more time looking for bugs than gaming.


haha, i think a lot of us can relate to that. I know I've spent much more time modding, searching for mods, perfecting enb & sweetfx profiles, etc than actually playing games. like gta iv? not even close... and when i do play its for 10 minutes.


----------



## the9quad

I've played pretty much all day today, nothing but idiots on my team as usual all freaking day. Then finally get in a good team and I am tearing it up, take all the flags and.... autoswitch!!! I hate that crap more than anything.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I've played pretty much all day today, nothing but idiots on my team as usual all freaking day. Then finally get in a good team and I am tearing it up, take all the flags and.... autoswitch!!! I hate that crap more than anything.


Yeah, i played a round with you on one of the pistol/knife conquest maps. You pwned the other team like it was an normal day of work. Pistol-wise, you sir are a beast.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I've played pretty much all day today, nothing but idiots on my team as usual all freaking day. Then finally get in a good team and I am tearing it up, take all the flags and.... autoswitch!!! I hate that crap more than anything.


yeah man i know what you mean. i don't have a regular squad so i'm constantly switching teams, looking for a group that's working together. i'd say 50% of the time i'll go through all the squads and not one team is working together. my fav is finding a squad of snipers in the middle of nowhere tilting at windmills and averaging 3-5 kills per round without ever touching an objective (i play conquest).


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> yeah man i know what you mean. i don't have a regular squad so i'm constantly switching teams, looking for a group that's working together. i'd say 50% of the time i'll go through all the squads and not one team is working together. my fav is finding a squad of snipers in the middle of nowhere tilting at windmills and averaging 3-5 kills per round without ever touching an objective (i play conquest).


add me the9quad


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> add me the9quad


done!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> haha, i think a lot of us can relate to that. I know I've spent much more time modding, searching for mods, perfecting enb & sweetfx profiles, etc than actually playing games. like gta iv? not even close... and when i do play its for 10 minutes.


Agreed been wasting far too much time prepping Skyrim lately and not just playing it.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Confirmed by LevelCap, Fall Patch coming this Tuesday (30th).

"Biggest patch in BF4 history".


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Confirmed by LevelCap, Fall Patch coming this Tuesday (30th).
> 
> "Biggest patch in BF4 history".


Nice.


----------



## keikei

Do we know the full list of patch notes btw?


----------



## StrongForce

Nice, this patch looks cool overall, except maybe the 1 more bullet to kill thing, as if the damage wasn't crappy enough as it is now, I think I gonna be playing more hardcore nowadays.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Nice, this patch looks cool overall, except maybe the 1 more bullet to kill thing, as if the damage wasn't crappy enough as it is now, I think I gonna be playing more hardcore nowadays.


It's because the netcode is "fixed". So now people can kill too efficiently.


----------



## keikei

So more stability improvements on the FB3 engine from the hardline developers. I'm expecting a lot out of this patch.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Confirmed by LevelCap, Fall Patch coming this Tuesday (30th).
> 
> "Biggest patch in BF4 history".


Biggest patch on my birthday!


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Do we know the full list of patch notes btw?


Quote:


> Full List of Battlefield 4 Weapon Balancing Changes Coming in Core Gameplay Patch 18:
> 
> Attachement Changes:
> 
> Muzzle Brake
> .75x to .9x Vertical Recoil
> 1.3x to 1.125 Spread Increase
> 1.3x to 1.125 Max Spreaad
> 
> Heavy Barrel
> 1.5x to 1.33x Vertical Recoil
> .68x to .75x ADS Move Spread
> Unchanged ADS Stationary Spread
> 
> Weapon Stats Changes:
> 
> Spread Increase BUFFS
> P90 (.117 to .094)
> MP7 (.124 to .100)
> JS2 (.117 to .094)
> L85 (.104 to .098)
> AR160 (.12 to .091)
> 
> Spread Increase NERFS
> SR2 (.091 to .117)
> AWS (0.85 to .101)
> QBZ-95-1 (.06 to .085) nerf/bugfix
> 
> Muzzle Velocity/Bullet Velocity
> UMP-9 370 - 420
> PP-2000 400 - 450
> A-91 420 - 470
> SG553 430 - 470
> AKU-12 450 - 500
> Type-95B-1 490 - 540
> G36C 500 - 550
> CZ805 580 - 620
> rpk 12 580 - 600
> m60e4 560 - 600
> m1911 270 - 310
> compact 45 250 - 270
> rfb 460 - 500
> ace 21 cqb 410 - 440
> 
> Minimum Damage Decrease
> Scar-H 24 minimum damage
> Bulldog 24 " "
> Ace 52 19 minimum damage
> 
> DEAGLE NERF
> .25 to .35 ads min spread
> 400 m/s to 320 m/s muzzle velocity
> .3/.3 to .35/.35 h recoil
> 
> ASSAULT RIFLE BUFFS/NERFS
> L85
> 4 to 18 recoil decrease
> .43 to .37 vertical recoil
> F2000
> .4/.5 to .325/.325 h recoil
> AUG A3
> .35/.25 to .25/.2 h recoil decrease
> CZ805
> .05/.35 to .05/.03 h recoil decrease
> AR160 (buff)
> .2/.2 to .25/.25 h recoil increase
> .12 to .091 decreased spread increase
> 12 to 18 recoil decrease
> .5 to .23 vertical recoil
> BULLDOG (NERF)
> .3/.3 to .4/.4 h recoil
> QBZ-95-1
> 3s to 2.85s reload
> 
> CARBINE BUFFS/NERFS
> MTAR
> .4/.4 to .45/.45 h recoil
> SG553
> .3/.5 to .25/.45 h recoil
> A-91
> .5/.5 to .35/.35 h recoil
> ACE-21 CQB
> First Shot Multiplyer (FSM) 2.0 to 2.2
> ACE-52
> .25/.25 to .3/.3 h recoil
> 
> PDW BUFFS NERFS
> P90
> .5/.5 to .35/.35 h recoil
> MPX
> .3/.3 to .4/.4 h recoil
> CBJ-MS
> .45/.45 to .3/.3
> 
> LMG BUFFS/NERFS
> RPK-74
> .28 to .22 v recoil decrease
> Type 88 LMG
> .35/.35 to .3/.3 h recoil


Source


----------



## Aesthethc

Any patch notes regarding vehicle buffs and nerfs?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Any patch notes regarding vehicle buffs and nerfs?


AFAIK vehicle changes are targeted for another major patch... Although no idea on when that's gonna happen... We have this patch which I call the infantry patch, and then one for "teamwork", and maybe the one after that would be "vehicles"?


----------



## DoomDash

So excited for patch.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> AFAIK vehicle changes are targeted for another major patch... Although no idea on when that's gonna happen... We have this patch which I call the infantry patch, and then one for "teamwork", and maybe the one after that would be "vehicles"?


nuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## the9quad

Not a big fan of changing any of the guns to be honest. Don't understand why people whine about guns. All the broken stuff, yes, but OP guns? no.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Not a big fan of changing any of the guns to be honest. Don't understand why people whine about guns. All the broken stuff, yes, but OP guns? no.


Thats the problem with guns being 'OP'. If enough players complain about it, even though its totally fine, it'll get a nerf just to satisfy those people.


----------



## (sic)

Can't remember where I heard this info, but I'm most excited about the player movement buff. No longer will it feel like i'm a 300 pound man running around.. Supposed to be close the movement in BF3.

Also, heard about the current latency compensation for high ping players will be removed ( to enforce players playing on local servers ). This should help tremendously in the so called 'netcode' issues.


----------



## BoredErica

It's all stated in the BF4 blog... Which you see every time you get into Battlelod by pressing "Battlefield" from a shortcut. I don't understand how you guys have not read the patch notes already lol.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It's all stated in the BF4 blog... Which you see every time you get into Battlelod by pressing "Battlefield" from a shortcut. I don't understand how you guys have not read the patch notes already lol.


That's more of a Patch overview, the complete patch notes will be incredibly long mate.


----------



## th3illusiveman

So funny that dice had to go back to reuse theire BF3 movement mechanics to fix the horrible ones in BF4. Plus i heard everything from this patch will carry over into hardline meaning that even in Hardline we will be using the same movement mechanics found in BF3. AND people whine about COD not "changing". BF4 was a horrible mistake.


----------



## 98uk

I don't even remember the difference between the two mechanics


----------



## Ghost12

Wonder if the Bf4 soldier being given a rapid weight loss will mean am not getting stuck as often on completely stupid objects in the most anoying places and being shot in the process.


----------



## Aesthethc

hey guys any idea why the Compensator has been making me really accurate lately?

Ive tried all the other attachments for the AEK with Angled Grip (Muzzle Brake, Compensator, Flash Hider, Suppressor) and i found that compensator seemed to feel the "best" out of all of them.

I shoot in burst so i can control the AEK very easily, and in fact i think the AEK is so good because it shoots so many bullets in one spot really quickly and and the first bullet jump is really low and i think overall very manageable.

Ive tried flash hider but i didnt like it, but as soon as i put compensator my accuracy is so much better and im racking up tons of kills!

Is the compensator just very good on the AEK? is it good on other weapons?


----------



## BoredErica

It decreases side to side recoil, so obviously it'd be best with weapons with high side-to-side recoil...no? F2000 according to wiki.

I tend to use flash hider by default unless I feel it needs a different attachment.


----------



## (sic)

Here we go gents...

This guy gives a nice summary of the patch notes.

Video


----------



## BusterOddo

Yeah not really sure why they need to change so many guns, but whatever. Bullets are OP. LOL The only change that really bugs me is the slams damage. You will now need 4 slams to take down a vehicle! As if 3 wasn't enough???


----------



## Thoth420

I'm so excited with the patch so close to my rig finally being in perfect working order I decided to just wait for it to release to bother jumping back in.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Wat? 4 slams? Booo

Played some this weekend for the first time in weeks&#8230;it's still really fun when I can find a good game/team. Operative word being _when_. Suffice it to say my quit percentage didn't drop any.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It decreases side to side recoil, so obviously it'd be best with weapons with high side-to-side recoil...no? F2000 according to wiki.
> 
> I tend to use flash hider by default unless I feel it needs a different attachment.


I feel like the gun is way more controllable with compensator and angled grip when shooting in bursts on the AEK. any other attachment with angled grip doesnt seem to work as good compared to compensator


----------



## Krazee

The patch, the patch people! It's coming tomorrow!!!


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Wondering how big it's gonna be.

Hopefully something reasonable.


----------



## Ghost12

Slams rightly should be nerfed and not before time, up there with the cheapest kills in the game. Some maps after a short while playing become unplayable in vehicles due to ground change, If they were spottable properly and did not take so long to actually destroy at times even when spotted it wouldn't be so bad but in current state they have been broken since launch, that is not even considering the sinking/invisible ones.


----------



## bond32

Really? Slams? Lol please. Cheapest kills because you can't spot them?

Yeah sure sometimes you cant see them in the water. But now takes 4? So basically they will be pointless.


----------



## DoomDash

I heard the JNG-90 is getting its bullet velocity greatly increased, but didn't see it listed yet.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Really? Slams? Lol please. Cheapest kills because you can't spot them?
> 
> Yeah sure sometimes you cant see them in the water. But now takes 4? So basically they will be pointless.


Sounds good +1 long may it continue. Introduce cloud clinging, unspottable slams and there would be community uproar lol but ground vehicles have just become dispensible in this game, the amount of spam and AT is ridiculous. No learning curve anymore, drop a few slams, bingo - *chea*p kills even when the driver is cautious and aware. Roll on the patch imo


----------



## xNutella

the netcode will not be fixed even after tomorrow big patch. it is something that is damaged from the roots, so don't expect the netcode is going to be at least close to perfection after tomorrow update.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I heard the JNG-90 is getting its bullet velocity greatly increased, but didn't see it listed yet.


This would be awesome... The JNG-90, as with a number of other weapons didn't have anything that stood out about it.


----------



## 98uk

Question, if I leave my pc on during the day, with origin open... Will ir automatically download when available... Or must I prompt it?

Want to play in the evening... But not leave my pc on for no reason.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> This would be awesome... The JNG-90, as with a number of other weapons didn't have anything that stood out about it.


Well if all the things carry over from the CTE server JNG-90 will become the fastest bullet speed sniper rifle, over the M98B ( which is why I used m98 ).


----------



## keikei

Good job OCN platoon. You guys are pretty good.









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/516699279164162240/399408459/



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## fashric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Question, if I leave my pc on during the day, with origin open... Will ir automatically download when available... Or must I prompt it?
> 
> Want to play in the evening... But not leave my pc on for no reason.


Mine always starts downloading automatically so as long as your pc doesn't go into sleep mode you should be good.


----------



## keikei

M16A3 returning to Battlefield 4? Community choice!


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Wonder if the Bf4 soldier being given a rapid weight loss will mean am not getting stuck as often on completely stupid objects in the most anoying places and being shot in the process.


This x2000
Sometimes I just suddenly stop moving, look down, and just keep staring at this small object wondering why... just why would this would obstruct me. Really gets on my nerves sometimes when I die because of it.


----------



## Sempre

The update is live! 1.16GB


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> The update is live! 1.16GB


Smaller than I thought... But then again I guess it's not new maps etc...

Will have a go tonight. I wonder if it really feels tangibly different?


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Smaller than I thought... But then again I guess it's not new maps etc...
> 
> Will have a go tonight. I wonder if it really feels tangibly different?


Yeah it's smaller than I expected, considering how this patch got hyped up.
I actually finished the download. But battlelog shows "update in progress", bummer.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Yeah it's smaller than I expected, considering how this patch got hyped up.
> I actually finished the download. But battlelog shows "update in progress", bummer.


Bigger is not always better!








Seriously though, all the update includes AFAIK is tweaks, there's no new textures or models, how did they get it up to 1.16GB?!?


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Bigger is not always better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, all the update includes AFAIK is tweaks, there's no new textures or models, how did they get it up to 1.16GB?!?


I agree. But i think we are all used to large size DLCs/updates from Dice by now.


----------



## Addict1973

How long till we can play?


----------



## keikei

*[ALL PLATFORMS] Game & Server Update Sep 30*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The following tweaks and bug fixes apply across all platforms. However, PlayStation 3 and PC has unique fixes that you can find on the bottom of the post.

GENERAL
• Fix for a crash that could occur when entering a vehicle or using a gadget.
• Improved soldier movement to closely match that of Battlefield 3 while still maintaining animation fidelity of Battlefield 4.
• Fix for an issue on the Siege of Shanghai where players could make themselves invincible near Flag A.
• Added pre-round ready state. The minimum player's ready per team needed for the round to start is calculated from the team with less players.
• Crosshairs/Optics scale tweaked and visibility against light backgrounds improved.
• Helicopters and jets now affect trees and bushes which are set up to react to wind.
• Various collision fixes and other performance improvements have been made to Dragon's Teeth maps.
• Uniform soldier aiming allows the use of procedural aim rate instead of the original preset numbers.
• Fix for elevators on Dawnbreaker being active on the Domination, Squad Deathmatch, Team Deathmatch and Defuse game modes.
• High latency indicator tweaked to give players a better idea of when they are experiencing lag.
• Fixed a rare issue where a second Commander would spawn over the already existing one in a certain scenario, resulting in 2 Commanders on the same team.
• Fixed the missing kill card issue for hardcore and anytime the killcam is off.
• Increased the Chain Link game mode round timer to 30 minutes. Ticket bleed rate has also been changed to be 40% slower.
• Fixed an issue where a player trying to join a full server would get an incorrect error.
• Added "Classic" Server presets.
• Increased the gunship cooldown for Commander to 60 seconds.
• Fixed an edge case where a Commander asset will never get "activated" for a team if the Commander is under a Proxy Attack.
• Fixed a crash related to the Riot Shield.
• The high frequency update is now on by default and cannot be turned off. It now also supports PlayStation 3/Xbox 360.
• Reduced the time it takes to display the incoming damage indicator.
• Fixed an issue where players joining Lancang Dam after the Levolution event didn't hear the VO and alarm.
• Fixed issue where Battle Pickups would sometimes get dropped immediately after picking them up. Also fixed a problem where Battle Pickups can't be picked up when other soldiers are nearby.
• Made 100 tickets the default Rush ticket value.
• Fixed an issue where field upgrades would be lost when a player spawned into a vehicle.
• Tweaked smoke effects. Smoke is now bigger, has higher density and lasts longer.
• Fixed some materials that would react incorrectly to projectile collision.
• Fixed an issue where squads would get bigger than the supported maximum of 5 players.
• Fixed a bug where the Gamertag would not appear correctly in the emblem report screen.
• Updated player icon to show a shield variant when using the 10% health reduction perk (showing for enemy players only).
• Fixed an issue where players could get underneath the ship at Objective "E" on Paracel Storm
• Reduced head flinching on soldiers.
• Added functionality to be able to shoot when falling (not jumping).
• Fixed an exploit on Operation Locker.
• Fixed an exploit near the US base on Metro 2014.
• Fixed an issue on Dawnbreaker where players could get underneath the map.
• Fixed an issue where players could get under the map on Hainan Resort on the beach near the US base. Also fixed an issue where players could hide behind a wall and shoot at other players.
• Fixed an issue where the health/ammo boxes would block the line of sight for the defibrillators.
• Permanent fix for gadget exploit where a user could equip gadgets from different classes.
• Fixed an instance where unlocked China Rising or Second Assault assignments were being shown as if they were not unlocked and no progress had been done.
• Adjusted the red dot reticles for medium and long range sights for the Engineer Class primary weapons.
• Visual Recoil: Close range sights (except iron sights, IRNV and FLIR) and all Medium range sights have been changed to no longer be affected by animation AKA Visual Recoil. The removed random effect has nothing to do with real weapon recoil and doesn't affect it.
• Vehicle hold or press button for boost option added.
• Added UI options for tweaking the ADS aiming sensitivity. The advanced options are now exposed in a separate advanced control options section.
• Fixed a Commander issue that could cause the cruise missile not to work properly if a flag received a neutral status while the missile was in the air.
• Fix for an issue where opposite teams would initially spawn too close to each other on Team Deathmatch, affecting all maps.
• Obliteration fix for an issue where the round would end while the bomb is armed due to the timer running out.
• Flashbang now dims the HUD when player gets affected by it.
• Fixed an issue on Capture the Flag game mode where the team with the highest number of points wins regardless of flag captures (points should only be counted on a draw).
• Fixed for an issue on Lumphini Garden on Conquest Large game mode where Capturing Flag B while the Commander is under a Proxy Attack will not give the infantry scan asset.
• Fixed an issue where players could get stuck in the customization menu while playing Defuse.
• Fixed LMG iron sights fires to reflect last few bullets visibility.

CARRIER ASSAULT IMPROVEMENTS
• When the carrier is opened up the parachute spawn will be available as before.
• When the first crate is destroyed the defender team is moved back into the boat but the attackers still will only be using the parachute spawn.

DRAGON'S TEETH MAP IMPROVEMENTS
• General collision fixes.
• Glitches/Exploit fixes for high places.
• Added out of bounds for rooftops to support restricted areas and prevent exploits.

JET IMPROVEMENTS
• Fixed an issue related to the chase camera that could cause a glitchy orientation when the camera was targeted straight up or down.
• Added new positions for 3P jet cameras.
• Added weapon reticle to the 3P jet camera.
• Added an option to turn on/off the rolling (along with the jet) for jet 3P cameras.
• Fixed an issue with the SU50 and F35 not properly playing bullet impact sounds when under fire.
• Jet guns visual recoil has been reduced to 30% of what it was before.
• Improved the "stall" behavior of jets when reaching max vehicle height.
• Fixed issues where attack jets' cockpit geometry was clipping/obstructing the HUD

WEAPON TWEAKS AND FIXES
• Fixed an issue with inaccuracy on the RPG and XM-25 where if after shooting a player very quickly it switches to another weapon then switches back, then the dispersion is large until after the first shot.
• General weapon tweaks: Reduced suppression recoils. Removed recoil modifier for zoom. Made a 75% reduction in hip recoil.
• Muzzle Brake: Lowered the overall impact of this attach. Both its positives and negatives have been reduced.
• Heavy Barrel: Lowered the buff it gave to minimum moving spread, and moved some of that bonus into reduced spread increase. The Heavy Barrel should now be a good option for longer range tap firing.
• Lasers: Added a small buff to standing hip fire accuracy.
• Corrected spread increase values that were previously incorrect. (This primarily affects expansion pack weapons).
• Added missing bullpup modifier to SAR-21.
• Bullet velocity increases: Improved bullet velocity for Slugs and nearly all suppressed weapons. Selectively improved base velocity for weapons that were too slow for their intended range.
• Damage model: Many weapons have had their maximum and minimum damage adjusted slightly. It may take one extra bullet to kill at extremely close engagements and long range combat.
• Trigger Delay: Removed from all revolvers.
• Desert Eagle: Bullet velocity and minimum damage reduced.
• Adjustments have been done to slower rate of fire weapons to make them easier to use at longer ranges vs higher rate of fire weapons.
• Carbines and PDWs now have unique bullpup modifiers that give improved bonuses over the rifle counterpart.
• Ammo: Gave more ammo to the weapons that were short a mag compared to their counterparts.
• PDWs: Improved moving minimum spread.
• LMGs: Improved moving spread of mag fed LMGs vs their belt fed counterparts.
• DMRs: Audio when being shot at by a DMR has been improved.
• SKS and M39EMR no longer allow you to hold breath.
• Bullet velocities increased.
• Bolt Actions: Some bullet velocities increased. Gol Magnum rate of fire slightly reduced.
• SMAW: Slight increase to top speed and acceleration.
• MBT LAW: This underwent a big change based on community suggestion. You will need to aim slightly more accurately to engage the tracking. It is much harder to have it track a random vehicle between you and your target. It will no longer lock on targets behind cover. It has been slowed down slightly. It now begins tracking at 100m instead of 15, this gives the target slightly longer to react to the lock warning.
• SLAMs: Damage and blast radius reduced slightly. Three Slams will no longer take out a MBT on their own. The disabled MBT will need a single rocket to be finished off.
The Battlefield 4 Control Room - Your one stop for the latest intel on how we are updating the game
Vincent0K

SE Enlisted: 2013-05-05
2014-09-30 08:26
ANIMATION BUG FIXES AND IMPROVEMENTS
• All pistols: Removed randomization of iron sights fire animation on most pistols per CTE feedback.
• All automatic pistols: Shortened duration of slide animation during firing animations to prevent slide appearing to not cycle when firing quickly.
• Automatic rifles: Fixed missing trigger pull animations.
• Unica 6: Fixed hammer getting stuck on iron sights fire animation. Shortened reload threshold so magazine registers as full, faster.
• CS5: Fixed magazine going invisible if reload is interrupted. Fixed problem where bolt action animation wouldn't play when firing near the end of the tactical reload animation.
• G36C: Fixed charging handle position during full/tactical reload.
• CZ-805: Fixed charging handle position during full/tactical reload.
• AWS: Enabled semi-automatic fire.
• XM25: Fixed fire animation; including reciprocating charging handle.
• Bulldog: Fixed problem with tiered reload.
• M60E4: Adjusted reload interrupt branches to match other LMGs; ammo box now stays mounted on interrupt.
• L96A1: Added missing interruptible reload branches.
• JNG90: Adjusted reload threshold to prevent bypassing re-chamber animation at the end of empty reload.
• SR338: Fixed bug where fire animation could be skipped by firing at a certain cadence. Raised reload threshold.
• L85A2: Adjusted foregrip position so Angled Grip attachment doesn't clip through the trigger guard; fixed reload animation bug that could cause accessories to shift on the weapon during animation.
• RPK-74M: Reduced both reload times by .3 seconds to better match animation.
• HK45C: Removed hammer position mismatch between idle and ADS.
• ACW-R: Reduced time to register reload.
• QBU-88: Fixed clipping issue in deploy animation.
• SR2: Added reciprocating bolt fire animation.
• SR2: Fixed missing bolt on empty reload animation, fixed sprint pose clipping issue in water.
• 870: Fixed blending issue after zoom fire/pump action animation.
• M16A4: Fixed mismatched bipod pose, broken dust cover on model.
• RFB: Removed extra shell that moved when firing with a bipod and iron sights.
• MK 11 MOD 0: Opened dust cover to prevent jamming. Removed incorrect rotation during bipod fire animation.
• All DMRs, M82A3 Battle Pickups: Fixed bipod fire issue that skipped fire animation at higher rates of fire.
• M412 Rex, .44 Magnum: Adjusted fire animations for new trigger delay values, corrected trigger discipline while running.
• All belt-fed LMGs: Added "last few rounds" ammo visibility system to ADS fire animations.
• AWS: Fixed foregrip position to be on-rail in 1st person.

GRENADES
First grenade balance pass.

Highlights:
• Reduced initial capacity of RGO and v40 Minis by one.
• Reduced blast radius of RGO and v40 Minis requiring more accuracy for full damage.
• Increased the time it takes to refill explosives from ammo sources.
• These changes are an indirect buff to the Offensive and Grenadier specialization.

Detailed list:
• Reduced RGO capacity 2->1
• Reduced RGO inner blast radius 1.65->1
• Reduced v40 capacity 3->2
• Reduced v40 blast radius 7->6
• Reduced v40 inner blast radius 2.5->1
• Increased ammo bag pickup time for grenades:

Flashbang 5s->9s
RGO 7s->25s
v40 8s->13s
Handflare 1s->6s
M18 5s->9s
M34 8s->25s
M67 5s->25s
XM25 DART 1s->3.5s (5->4 rounds)
XM25 3.5s->6s (2->1 rounds)
40mm 3GL 8s->18s
40mm Smoke 2.5s->5s (matching flashbang now)
40mm LVG/HE 8s->9s

UI TRIAGE (HUD TWEAKS AND FIXES)
• Added advanced options for adjusting HUD icons.
• HUD icons transparency support.
• Aim down the sight (ADS) now causes auto transparency for HUD icons.
• Added a new option for whether tapping spot button should give attack/defense orders.
• Game mode bar on top of the mini map now also display objective squad order status.
• Fixed issue with having space between the mini map and the Team Deathmatch game mode info bar.
• Fixed the minimap world directions not showing in the Chinese version of the game.
• Added advanced gameplay options sliders to control the transparency of the HUD elements.
• Adjusted the red dot reticles for medium and long range sights for the Engineer Class primary weapons.
• Added an advanced gameplay option to change the size of the minimap
• Added an advanced gameplay option to make the minimap icons auto size along with the minimap scale
• Added an advanced gameplay option to set the default minimap scale

REVIVE IMPROVEMENTS
• Revive timer has been added. It will show timers on teammates so that the player can choose who to revive.
• Added a sound when defibrillators are 100% charged (giving the revived player 100% health back).
• Fix for an issue that could cause the HUD to disappear when the player brought up the game menu while in a revive state.
• Added initial implementation of revive timers for soldiers in man down state. It will now show timers on a teammate so that the player can choose who to revive.
• Fix for a bug when you were able to revive teammates by only rubbing the defibrillators.
• Fix for issue that would sometimes occur when two players on a team equipped defibrillators at the same time next to each other and are about to revive another team player, the player who is reviving gets no score and the other player gets score instead.

RUSH IMPROVEMENTS
DICE <3 RUSH is an ongoing Battlefield 4 Community Test Initiative with the intent to improve Rush on base-game maps. This initial release includes new layouts and rule sets implemented on:

• Flood Zone
• Golmud Railway
• Hainan Resort
• Lancang Dam
• Operation Locker
• Paracel Storm
• Rogue Transmission
• Siege of Shanghai
• Zavod 311

Improvements to Dawnbreaker and further tweaks to the above maps will be looked at.

• Disabled Commander on the Rush game mode for all maps

OBLITERATION COMPETITIVE IMPROVEMENTS
• Reduced radar sweep on home bases to 40 meters.
• Bomb does not have to be planted in a sequence anymore.
• Reduced the time it takes to plant a bomb from 10 to 8 seconds.
• Raised Obliteration Bomb icon over the bomb carrier's head.
• Reduced the combat area on Operation Locker based on player feedback.
• Reduced the combat area on Golmund Railway and tweaked the spawn points.
• Fixed bomb out of bounds on Golmund Railway.
• Blocked pipe access to rooftops on Zavod 311.
• Reduced the combat area on Zavod 311.

PLATFORM SPECIFIC FIXES

PC
• Fix for a game crash.
• Added FOV slider (option) for the chase cameras of all vehicles.
• Fix for an issue where Users where unable to rebind gadgets to slot 1.
• Fixed an issue where the chat log settings wouldn't properly function after a player exited the game.
• Tweaked latency indicator.
• Better post-processing for medium graphics settings.
• Fix for when the text input form clears when switching between EOR camera and scoreboard. The text now remains in place regardless of the game actions.
• Added an option to turn off the jets auto throttle feature.

PS3
• Fix for a game crash
• Fix for a crash that could occur during the end of round screen.

SERVER FIXES
• Fixed an issue where taking damage indicators (the red wedge) where pointing in the wrong direction.
• Lowered frame history time on all platforms to improve on 'out of region' player issues.
The Battlefield 4 Control Room - Your one stop for the latest intel on how we are updating the game


----------



## DesmoLocke

Updating! See you on the battlefield!


----------



## Thoth420

Gonna patch now too....fingers crossed it has been like over 6 months since I have gotten to play this game and I have maybe 20 hours played total. Over 300 in BF3 and I stopped playing that and uninstalled shortly after 4 came out(for space).


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Gonna patch now too....fingers crossed it has been like over 6 months since I have gotten to play this game and I have maybe 20 hours played total. Over 300 in BF3 and I stopped playing that and uninstalled shortly after 4 came out(for space).


Get on my level! Ha I kid, kinda ashamed of my playtime...


----------



## DesmoLocke

Well, I had close to 2,000 hours in BF2 and with the Project Reality mod, I'm probably getting close to 10,000 hours. Yikes.


----------



## Ovrclck

Classic mode is up!! Can't wait to get home from work today!


----------



## Zoroastrian

Anyone know how to make your cursor appear on the center of the center screen eh using eyefinity ? It keeps appearing I the middle if my left screen and I can not use the command rose properly :-(


----------



## thrgk

Did the update release today ?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Did the update release today ?


Yes, 1.16GBs.


----------



## fashric

Yes its all updated. Game feels great but I think some with mantle are having big issues with stuttering.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Did the update release today ?


yes


----------



## thrgk

How large is it


----------



## keikei

Played a few large conquest maps this morning and no lag or stutter. The game actually runs really well. Will get some more games later today..if I can get some actual work done. I'd rather be playing BF4 to be honest.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> Yes its all updated. Game feels great but I think some with mantle are having big issues with stuttering.


Gonna post my findings after work (Mantle related).

I honestly don't trust 90% of the people over at battlelog, bunch of !&%/#".


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Yes, 1.16GBs.


Not bad, should be pretty quick on 50 mbit cable download.


----------



## keikei

Now that we've got the holy patch, when can we see 'Final Stand'?







I'm not a big fan of Dragon Teeth.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Now that we've got the holy patch, when can we see 'Final Stand'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a big fan of Dragon Teeth.


Dragon's Teeth is meh except for the Sunken Dragon map, IMHO.


----------



## Ovrclck

How does Classic mode work with regards to ammo on vehicles,air? Does the ammo need to be replenished somehow?


----------



## gdubc

I was hoping to try it out on my ps4, but all I get is packet loss in the 3 servers??? that aren't showing as empty in all U.S., so yeah, typical battlefield experience here...


----------



## 98uk

New patch is cool... but running feels so slow and horrible.

I think it's something to get used to... but coming from BF4 it feels weird!


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> New patch is cool... but running feels so slow and horrible.
> 
> I think it's something to get used to... but coming from BF4 it feels weird!


Shouldn't it feel faster?

That was my understanding from everything I've seen/read.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> New patch is cool... but running feels so slow and horrible.
> 
> I think it's something to get used to... but coming from BF4 it feels weird!


This!!

And the worst thing is, my fps is lagging so much after this patch. I play on lowest setting to give myself the best fps. It used to be around 100-120 highest and 60 min. Now it's going as low as 35 fps and average around 40-50, highest around 60. Running and shooting feels so choppy.

The worst thing was I got kill by some dbag with an [ocn] tag. Like, what the heck!

THE GAME IS LITERALLY UNPLAYABLE.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> This!!
> 
> And the worst thing is, my fps is lagging so much after this patch. I play on lowest setting to give myself the best fps. It used to be around 100-120 highest and 60 min. Now it's going as low as 35 fps and average around 40-50, highest around 60. Running and shooting feels so choppy.
> 
> The worst thing was I got kill by some dbag with an [ocn] tag. Like, what the heck!
> 
> THE GAME IS LITERALLY UNPLAYABLE.


That can't be right mate.

Did you delete your BF4 folder from My Documents?, that used to fix weird issues with patches dating back all the way to the good old BFBC2 days (you'll lose your save games, and vehicles perks).


----------



## Wezzor

I really don't like this new patch. It doesn't feel smooth at all as it used to and I get random fps drops all the time.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> This!!
> 
> And the worst thing is, my fps is lagging so much after this patch. I play on lowest setting to give myself the best fps. It used to be around 100-120 highest and 60 min. Now it's going as low as 35 fps and average around 40-50, highest around 60. Running and shooting feels so choppy.
> 
> The worst thing was I got kill by some dbag with an [ocn] tag. Like, what the heck!
> 
> THE GAME IS LITERALLY UNPLAYABLE.


If you have Mantle enabled, turn it off and try again. I've heard there are some Mantle issues with this patch.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If you have Mantle enabled, turn it off and try again. I've heard there are some Mantle issues with this patch.


I'll try that since I also use Mantle.


----------



## th3illusiveman

did they fix the spawns?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> did they fix the spawns?


DICE fixed this particular instance:
Quote:


> • Fix for an issue where opposite teams would initially spawn too close to each other on Team Deathmatch, affecting all maps.


----------



## DoomDash

Can anyone tell if the JNG-90 had its bullet velocity increased?


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Game doesn't work!!!!!!!!!!







I click to join a server and a popup box appears and says "you need to install or patch the game before playing". I click the "continue" button and it does nothing. Origin says the game is up to date and it also says my browser plugin is up to date.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Game doesn't work!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I click to join a server and a popup box appears and says "you need to install or patch the game before playing". I click the "continue" button and it does nothing. Origin says the game is up to date and it also says my browser plugin is up to date.


Did you download the 1.16GB patch?


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Did you download the 1.16GB patch?


I have no idea. I would think the game would just download it automatically when I try to join. When I right click BF4 in origin and choose the update game option it says "game is up to date".

The update box pops up in battlelog but when I click "continue" the box just stays there and does nothing. I click it a million times and it just does.....nothing.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Can anyone tell if the JNG-90 had its bullet velocity increased?


Does the gun fall under this category?
Quote:


> • Bullet velocity increases: Improved bullet velocity for Slugs and nearly all suppressed weapons. Selectively improved base velocity for weapons that were too slow for their intended range.


----------



## The Source

The netcode and hit reg is definitely better. Movement seems better as well making gameplay feel faster overall. FPS performance seems down a bit though. I need more testing with this. The HUD opacity settings are nice. There is a lot to digest and try out so it's going to take some time to get used to things.


----------



## connectwise

There's still tons of rubberbanding at times.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If you have Mantle enabled, turn it off and try again. I've heard there are some Mantle issues with this patch.


That was the first thing I thought too. nope.

Wow, there's absolutely no FPS difference between the highest video settings and the lowest... When switched between mantle and dx11, dx 11 gives me 5 more highest fps, no change in min or average. LOL....


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Does the gun fall under this category?


Yeah I don't know! But I know on some of the CTE videos they said it was increased. Since that patch notes weren't perfectly detailed I can't be sure.


----------



## H3iman

I was really looking forward to this update, specifically the Uniform Soldier Aiming. However, I can't make the ADS value match my sensitivity from CS:GO (800 DPI, .8 in-game), so the update doesn't help me at all.


----------



## reznorek

Nothing can help this game. They need revrite whole engine, improve tickrate, remove those useless gadgets and many more.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reznorek*
> 
> Nothing can help this game. They need revrite whole engine, improve tickrate, remove those useless gadgets and many more.


and keep using the same maps and the same stale game play like they have since 1999 and reduce the player count? Oh you meant BF, not CS my bad.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reznorek*
> 
> Nothing can help this game. They need rewrite whole engine, improve tickrate, remove those useless gadgets and many more.


that's the problem, frostbite 3.509827u03948 is terrible

there is no saving battlefield, it has been dead since BFBC2, thanks allot journoporos and peasanantry...#gamergate

https://www.youtube.com/results?q=Internetaristocrat


----------



## renji1337

I personally see no issues with the game


----------



## reznorek

Try BF3, try any TDM in BF3 and you see big difference. I spen last fev hours comparing CQL and TDM in both of those Games. Apart of graphics BF3 is just almost Perfect.


----------



## thrgk

anyone having terrible weird lag/gameplay in bf4 with 14.7 beta?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reznorek*
> 
> Try BF3, try any TDM in BF3 and you see big difference. I spen last fev hours comparing CQL and TDM in both of those Games. Apart of graphics BF3 is just almost Perfect.


I have no problem playing either of them. They are both fun, and really not all that different.


----------



## bond32

Lol, you kids need to seriously grow up. Find somewhere else to complain. The game is freaking awesome, there is no other game out that is like this. Don't like it? Don't play it. The updates seemingly solved all sorts of hit reg issues as well as netcode.

Incoming, OH BLAH BLAH MY PC CAN'T RUN THIS, or MANTLE THIS, or MY ISSUES ARE WITH THIS GUN...

seriously. grow up.

Edit: The JGN-90 is a monster now... extremely high bullet velocity, large mag size, decent bolt pull. Highly recommend it. However, all together, the game seems much more difficult now with proper hit reg in place.


----------



## DoomDash

Here are the detailed notes on gun changes. Can confirm JNG-90 huge upgrade. http://forum.symthic.com/battlefield-4-technical-discussion/8395-30th-september-bf4-patch-notes-symthic-style-updated-with-attachments/


----------



## reznorek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Lol, you kids need to seriously grow up. Find somewhere else to complain. The game is freaking awesome, there is no other game out that is like this. Don't like it? Don't play it. The updates seemingly solved all sorts of hit reg issues as well as netcode.
> 
> Incoming, OH BLAH BLAH MY PC CAN'T RUN THIS, or MANTLE THIS, or MY ISSUES ARE WITH THIS GUN...
> 
> seriously. grow up.
> .


Kids? LOL. 40 yrs old last week. SLI GTX 780 etc blabla. 1200h BF4, 1100h BF3. Belive me, i know what im talking about. Grow up boy


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Wow talk about a completely different experience after-patch.

I jumped right ahead into a server running Classic Mode, and it was amazing, really missed the old BF style of gameplay, not so much running and gunning, but staying back, playing smart, helping people (no health regen, clips are wasted, etc).

Performance was the same (as expected).

But the game as a whole looks and feels entirely different, in a good way.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reznorek*
> 
> Kids? LOL. 40 yrs old last week. SLI GTX 780 etc blabla. 1200h BF4, 1100h BF3. Belive me, i know what im talking about. Grow up boy


So, you're 40 years old yet you come to the internet and complain about a video game (that you, said 40 year old wise one) purchased like you're about 12? Ok got it. I guess there's more to life I need to learn, like the battlefield complain spread across the internet...


----------



## gdubc

I don't understand. Are you saying only 12 year olds should be playing games, or only 12 year olds should complain about them?


----------



## DoomDash

Anyone getting crashing ( reboot )? This has been a long time problem, not exactly consistent. I can play for long hours with no problems, other days I can only play 1-2 hours before a crash. I know this doesn't just happen for me, it happens for my best friend as well. The only thing we have in common are 600 series cards, and nvidia shadow play / geforce experience. It happened before Shadow play IIRC though.

Some more info: Screen usually goes black, with about 4-5 seconds I can still continue talking on skype. I sometimes here a windows error, but recently I haven't got to see what it says. One time screen even turned pink.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Anyone getting crashing ( reboot )? This has been a long time problem, not exactly consistent. I can play for long hours with no problems, other days I can only play 1-2 hours before a crash. I know this doesn't just happen for me, it happens for my best friend as well. The only thing we have in common are 600 series cards, and nvidia shadow play / geforce experience. It happened before Shadow play IIRC though.
> 
> Some more info: Screen usually goes black, with about 4-5 seconds I can still continue talking on skype. I sometimes here a windows error, but recently I haven't got to see what it says. One time screen even turned pink.


That almost sounds like a hardware issue... Is this at stock clocks? Latest drivers? I don't have nvidia cards so can't test anything...


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reznorek*
> 
> Kids? LOL. 40 yrs old last week. SLI GTX 780 etc blabla. 1200h BF4, 1100h BF3. Belive me, i know what im talking about. Grow up boy


1200 hours on a "broken" game....I will leave it at that. That's 50 x 24 hours...or if you played 8 hours a day for roughly 5 months. geez


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> That almost sounds like a hardware issue... Is this at stock clocks? Latest drivers? I don't have nvidia cards so can't test anything...


All stock. If it was hardware I don't think my friend would be having the same problem. I did end up disabling nvidia's shield streaming service because it sounded like a huge memory leak ( at least at one point ). I'll update if it fixed my problem.
https://esports.geforce.com/forums/topic/672846/geforce-experience/nvstreamsvc-exe-memory-leak/

I would gladly uninstall geforce experience, but shadow play is so nice and I actually use it.


----------



## bigaza2151

My life has improved drastically due to this patch.

Even food tastes better


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> All stock. If it was hardware I don't think my friend would be having the same problem. I did end up disabling nvidia's shield streaming service because it sounded like a huge memory leak ( at least at one point ). I'll update if it fixed my problem.
> https://esports.geforce.com/forums/topic/672846/geforce-experience/nvstreamsvc-exe-memory-leak/
> 
> I would gladly uninstall geforce experience, but shadow play is so nice and I actually use it.


Nope. Next step, not running geforce experience. I really would be sad if that is what is causing it ( again, shadow play is amazing ).


----------



## Ghost12

The game at its core seems much better to me personally, the reduced clutter is a huge bonus alone, the hit reg seems much better although I have had several slightly delayed notifications of a kill for whatever reason and seemingly no hit markers then a kill feed as well. The changes available for the mini map are brilliant. +1 for the patch imo.


----------



## 98uk

Yep patch is cool. I didn't realise, when applied, it reset my FOV from 110 back to 70. Initially I didn't notice it and everything felt crazy slow and small. I thought that was the patch change. Then I realised I had to up my FOV again and it went back to normal









I love the new 3rd person camera for vehicles... that you can use 110 FOV on it too. Makes it so much easier to see C4 people coming!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Yep patch is cool. I didn't realise, when applied, it reset my FOV from 110 back to 70. Initially I didn't notice it and everything felt crazy slow and small. I thought that was the patch change. Then I realised I had to up my FOV again and it went back to normal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the new 3rd person camera for vehicles... that you can use 110 FOV on it too. Makes it so much easier to see C4 people coming!


Not sure have seen the 3rd person setting, which/where is that in particular?

Thanks


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Not sure have seen the 3rd person setting, which/where is that in particular?
> 
> Thanks


Under options, there is two FOV options.. one for player, one for vehicles.

The vehicle option basically changed to FOV when in 3rd person mode. So, when I cap a flag, I switch to 3rd person camera and I can see all around my vehicle and know when people are approaching me.


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Yep patch is cool. I didn't realise, when applied, it reset my FOV from 110 back to 70. Initially I didn't notice it and everything felt crazy slow and small. I thought that was the patch change. Then I realised I had to up my FOV again and it went back to normal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the new 3rd person camera for vehicles... that you can use 110 FOV on it too. Makes it so much easier to see C4 people coming!


Whoa, really! I too felt the movement was really slow, but haven't checked the FOV. I'll make sure to do it when i play again.

Speaking of FOV in vehicles, I loved the bug where the FOV increased when you're in first person. Especially in tanks, you become un-c4able. I remember it happened to me once in Rush on Siege of Shanghai when i was the gunner and the driver went into the subway station below. Guess who won the round


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Whoa, really! I too felt the movement was really slow, but haven't checked the FOV. I'll make sure to do it when i play again.
> 
> Speaking of FOV in vehicles, I loved the bug where the FOV increased when you're in first person. Especially in tanks, you become un-c4able. I remember it happened to me once in Rush on Siege of Shanghai when i was the gunner and the driver went into the subway station below. Guess who won the round


It felt like I was running through custard. I was thinking, why the hell does it feel like i'm running so slow??? It feels so much worse...

Ya, then checking options I saw 70 FOV. Changed it to 110 and bam, everything fast again.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> It felt like I was running through custard. I was thinking, why the hell does it feel like i'm running so slow??? It feels so much worse...
> 
> Ya, then checking options I saw 70 FOV. Changed it to 110 and bam, everything fast again.


Lol, I like custard, I play at 70 fov, always have, and only 8% sensitivity.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Lol, I like custard, I play at 70 fov, always have, and only 8% sensitivity.


It's too narrow... you miss so much in the periphery that can help you win!

Try 110 FOV with ADS Off! You get the better vision, but with normal scoping!


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> It felt like I was running through custard. I was thinking, why the hell does it feel like i'm running so slow??? It feels so much worse...
> 
> Ya, then checking options I saw 70 FOV. Changed it to 110 and bam, everything fast again.


ahh that explains why I didn't "feel" what i had in the CTE, I will try it out again.

Also I noticed the update changed BL background to video ON instead of OFF


----------



## bond32

I need to try that higher FOV... Have always played with it at the lowest settings.

I feel like the game is much more difficult now, yet it is way more satisfying when you nail those awesome shots... Only played a little bit last night but it was really fun, the JNG-90 that is. That rifle is sick now...


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I need to try that higher FOV... Have always played with it at the lowest settings.
> 
> I feel like the game is much more difficult now, yet it is way more satisfying when you nail those awesome shots... Only played a little bit last night but it was really fun, the JNG-90 that is. That rifle is sick now...


Higher FOV is a different game altogether. Seems more realistic to me. At first... it can seem strange, but get used to it because it's better


----------



## gdubc

Going to try this when I get home. Nows the time, it all feels kind of new now. I keep letting off the trigger and moving onto the next target thinking the first should be dead, then getting killed by him. Seems to take more than 'one more shot' to me.


----------



## 352227

FOV - field of view?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> FOV - field of view?


Correct.

I set my FOV to 100 and my Res scale to 135%. Seems to be the sweet spot for me.


----------



## the9quad

If you want to feel something crazy, go play Quake Live for about an hour then play BF4 (even at 110 FOV) it will still feel like you are in mud.

So far liking this new patch, like the icon stuff. Guns don't seem much different.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> The vehicle option basically changed to FOV when in 3rd person mode. So, when I cap a flag, I switch to 3rd person camera and I can see all around my vehicle and know when people are approaching me.


Yet another reason to play hardcore only. Thanks for reminding me. Normal mode is just dumb.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Yet another reason to play hardcore only. Thanks for reminding me. Normal mode is just dumb.


Agree 110%.

An M98 round to the chest should mean instant kill - instead, in "Normal" mode, the guy miraculously jumps around and shoots back. When playing in HC, one shot from sniper rifle = kill.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> If you want to feel something crazy, go play Quake Live for about an hour then play BF4 (even at 110 FOV) *it will still feel like you are in mud.*
> 
> So far liking this new patch, like the icon stuff. Guns don't seem much different.


OMG!!!! Exactly. Feels terrible compared to before. But at least the HUD is cleaned up and the game is crisper. LoL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Agree 110%.
> 
> An M98 round to the chest should mean instant kill - instead, in "Normal" mode, the guy miraculously jumps around and shoots back. When playing in HC, one shot from sniper rifle = kill.


Just curious but this is a game right?


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> It's too narrow... you miss so much in the periphery that can help you win!
> 
> Try 110 FOV with ADS Off! You get the better vision, but with normal scoping!


This just doesn't work for me in HC mode. The main thing is there's no triangles and no minimap. You need to have the most amount of zoom and visuals in your main vision available so you can actually spot people in camo in the bushes. With that high hov, which I've tried, it just doesn't work for HC mode, you just can't see the main target as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Yet another reason to play hardcore only. Thanks for reminding me. Normal mode is just dumb.


There's so much problems with HC mode, but once you get used to the gameplay you just cannot go back. HC mode is just better.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> There's so much problems with HC mode, but once you get used to the gameplay you just cannot go back. HC mode is just better.


Meh, opinions.


----------



## the9quad

HC is mode is just the opposite of HC imo.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> HC is mode is just the opposite of HC imo.


Yeah OK. That sounds like something coming from a guy who probably can't hang without his mini-map and spotting both turned on.

HC = PC/Manly

Normal = Console/Wimpy

Just sayin'...









JK btw... to each his own! Fight on...


----------



## Ghost12

Opinions opinions lol, Hardcore is absolute garbage imo.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Opinions opinions lol, Hardcore is absolute garbage imo.


Some would argue that the entire game is garbage. You can't deny that HC is more "realistic". The lack of third person views, spotting, mini-map, and having less HP make the game less predictable and fun. It forces you to be more tactical, or pay the price. That is my own opinion.


----------



## BoredErica

Been too many posts.
Anything worth noting in the new patch not noted in the patch notes? Like did they break something, is something totally awesome, etc?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Yeah OK. That sounds like something coming from a guy who probably can't hang without his mini-map and spotting both turned on.
> 
> HC = PC/Manly
> 
> Normal = Console/Wimpy
> 
> Just sayin'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK btw... to each his own! Fight on...


Manly means doing it in real life not sitting in front of a keyboard saying how a video game is hardcore


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Some would argue that the entire game is garbage. *You can't deny that HC is more "realistic"*. The lack of third person views, spotting, mini-map, and having less HP make the game less predictable and fun. It forces you to be more tactical, or pay the price. That is my own opinion.


lol the validity of any discussion ended right there. Battlefield is not remotely realistic regardless of which mode you choose to play. It is a casual pick up and play shooter aimed at the masses. Insurgency2 is a tactical hardcore game and still no where near realism. I have no issue with the choosing of hardcore to play but to suggest one mode is more skilled than the other or superior is pure folly. I accept your opinion of it though, each to their own imo.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Manly means doing it in real life not sitting in front of a keyboard saying how a video game is hardcore


Manly = Suicidal then, lol.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Manly means doing it in real life not sitting in front of a keyboard saying how a video game is hardcore


Booyah! True that brother...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> lol the validity of any discussion ended right there. Battlefield is not remotely realistic regardless of which mode you choose to play. It is a casual pick up and play shooter aimed at the masses. Insurgency2 is a tactical hardcore game and still no where near realism. I have no issue with the choosing of hardcore to play but to suggest one mode is more skilled than the other or superior is pure folly. I accept your opinion of it though, each to their own.


I guess the quotes I placed around "realistic" escaped you...







At least HC is a true FPS game. Normal and it's BS third person views and high HP are just easy mode.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Booyah! True that brother...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the quotes I placed around "realistic" escaped you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least HC is a true FPS game. Normal and it's BS third person views and high HP are just easy mode.


When everyone has these easy views, doesn't that make it much harder to kill people?

If you want realism, why are you even on bf4 haha


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Yeah OK. That sounds like something coming from a guy who probably can't hang without his mini-map and spotting both turned on.
> 
> HC = PC/Manly
> 
> Normal = Console/Wimpy
> 
> Just sayin'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK btw... to each his own! Fight on...


nah occasionally I hop in HC and do just fine. So easy to kill people in HC.
If they had a mode with TTK of normal and no minimap, spotting, and third person like HC, then that would be perfect. The TTK in HC just makes it too easy and lame imo. But it has hard core in the name so, you know how that goes...kids will be kids and egos must be stroked I guess.

Last HC I joined, I joined way, way late and still did just fine,
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/515999768840710080/263083857/

I played 5 minutes of that 19 minute match and was 8 kills shy of the killing machine who played all 19. Shows ya, what your dealing with in HC.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> When everyone has these easy views, doesn't that make it much harder to kill people?
> 
> If you want realism, why are you even on bf4 haha


I don't want realism. I also don't want some punk to just turn around in his LAV and shoot me when I'm trying to plant a C4 on him *in his blind spot*, as he's capping a flag.


----------



## connectwise

Look the only real issue is here is which is more fun. HC is more fun for me. I don't enjoy normal based on my type of gameplay. It's no fun when I shoot an assault weapon from long range in normal mode. There's no point talking about which is more realistic, hardcore etc.


----------



## Ovrclck

I







HC


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Booyah! True that brother...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the quotes I placed around "realistic" escaped you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least HC is a true FPS game. Normal and it's BS third person views and high HP are just easy mode.


imo HC is easy mode - too easy to take people down


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> imo HC is easy mode - too easy to take people down


yup. They are both easy mode in one fashion or the other.

Like I said, we need a mode with the normal TTK, and the HC Map, NO Spotting, and NO Third person vehicle views and the Commander can only play if the other team has a commander as well. That way people have to have some semblance of skill to kill each other. They could call this mode, Bacon or Beard or Grizzly or any other manly name you can think of. Oh also limit the effectiveness of air the higher it is, get rid of all lockons, and limit all vehicle AMMO unless you go back to home base to re supply.

Actually vehicles should only get so much weight, if you want 4 missiles then you get no countermeasure, if you want countermeasures you get two missiles. Tanks one hit kill from behind with a RPG. etc..


----------



## daguardian

^^ sounds like the original BF

Wasn't there supposed to be a Classic... yup its there now, might have to try this out, always loved SL only spawning.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> ^^ sounds like the original BF
> 
> Wasn't there supposed to be a Classic... yup its there now, might have to try this out, always loved SL only spawning.


Ground vehicles have never been as interesting tactically to play since the original. in the original you covered your behind or died. Also air was much better with the crazy dog fights those boys got into. Although against ground they were way way OP when you had a good pilot who could dive bomb anything on the ground with impunity.

Plus loading up a dozen guys on the wings of a bomber was always fun. Tossing planes to capflags in CTF, man those maps were all classics as well.

I am rambling now, you brought up my favorite game of all time.


----------



## daguardian




----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I don't want realism. I also don't want some punk to just turn around in his LAV and shoot me when I'm trying to plant a C4 on him *in his blind spot*, as he's capping a flag.


>implying a multi million pound war machine has a blind spot


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> imo HC is easy mode - too easy to take people down


Let me flip that one over on you:

IMO Normal is easy mode - too easy to stay alive.










HC is more fun for me. There are just more surprises and you have to be more careful to stay alive longer.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Like I said, we need a mode with the normal TTK, and the HC Map, NO Spotting, and NO Third person vehicle views and the Commander can only play if the other team has a commander as well. That way people have to have some semblance of skill to kill each other. They could call this mode, *Bacon* or Beard or Grizzly or any other manly name you can think of.


YES! I could be convinced to switch from HC mode to Bacon mode anytime!

"Bacon, its like sex.... only better..."


----------



## DoomDash

KERNEL POWER FAILURE ALL DAY! I just want to play BF4 without issues, is that too much to ask?


----------



## Germanian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> KERNEL POWER FAILURE ALL DAY! I just want to play BF4 without issues, is that too much to ask?


your PSU is about to croak. Mine started doing that and i got an RMA'ed new PSU and everything is fine now.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germanian*
> 
> your PSU is about to croak. Mine started doing that and i got an RMA'ed new PSU and everything is fine now.


Highly doubt it, this is exclusive to BF4.


----------



## MerkageTurk

This new update made the game worse, feels weird.

All weapons feel the same, less recoil, plus when a developer listens to the community, the game becomes worse.


----------



## Techboy10

Awesome, new patch and now I'm getting a directx error: http://i.imgur.com/akYmeb0.png

Anyone know how to fix this? I've tried re-installing directx with no luck.


----------



## MerkageTurk

^unstable GPU overclock


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> This new update made the game worse, feels weird.
> 
> All weapons feel the same, less recoil, plus when a developer listens to the community, the game becomes worse.


Player movement is now identical to BF3.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Uh guys? All this back and forth about HC vs not again and only one guy even mentions the new Classic mode? Note I haven't tried it myself yet and I am no authority on anything but normal mode myself anyway lately but I found that kind of strange given the timing. It's something new as well so would expect to see some discussion about it anyway I guess.

And as someone noticed pages back if it feels weird to you then check your FOV settings now; might be reset to 70.


----------



## Techboy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> ^unstable GPU overclock


Definitely not the problem. My slight overclock has been stable for years. Haven't played BF4 in about a month but never had a problem playing before that.


----------



## fashric

I just got the exact same error gonna try with my cards at default clocks now just to rule oc instability even though this oc has been thoroughly tested you can never rule it out









*edit* Ok so I rebooted and reset my oc launched the game and got a blue screen within a minute or two. The cause was an nvidia dll used by the drivers. So I've just do a clean reinstall of the drivers, repaired bf4, updated pb and ran the dx installer from the bf folder then played for an hour or so at stock and its running great again. I remeber that there was an issue before with the game really not liking any gpu overclocks looks like this might be the same issue come back. Will have to do some more testing with an oc.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> Awesome, new patch and now I'm getting a directx error: http://i.imgur.com/akYmeb0.png
> 
> Anyone know how to fix this? I've tried re-installing directx with no luck.


Unstable overclock IMO, on the GPU.

Btw, running BF4 1200p on a 560 Ti, you're a brave man.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Haha yeah though I commend him on running a decent res. Usually you see the opposite; GTX 780(s) on 1080P and what not.


----------



## DoomDash

Anyone want to help? I'm seriously going crazy:

http://answers.ea.com/t5/Battlefield-4/Crashing-not-just-this-patch-On-going-problem-cannot-figure-it/m-p/3651771#U3651771


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Let me flip that one over on you:
> 
> IMO Normal is easy mode - too easy to stay alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HC is more fun for me. There are just more surprises and you have to be more careful to stay alive longer.


Normal mode is just dorito shooter plus easy mini map spotting. As if couple extra bullets to kill will make the game harder than hc mode.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> imo HC is easy mode - too easy to take people down




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> This new update made the game worse, feels weird.
> 
> All weapons feel the same, less recoil, plus when a developer listens to the community, the game becomes worse.


----------



## DoomDash

I think everything about hardcore mode is harder BESIDES the low bullet kills. To me that just means more luck involved, and instead of aim skill more position awareness skill ( which can also be luck ). Add some more potential to react and a higher skilled player can often times kill even at a disadvantage. Games like Quake are a good example of why I respect normal modes higher life more.

I have a sniper friend who is terrible at the game but has a sick K/D ratio because it's just so easy to do well as a long range sniper on HC.


----------



## BoredErica

Provided the skill ceiling isn't too low, it's not harder or easier. Your opponent has the same exact penalties or buffs as you do. Some modes you have more info, and you are expected to use that info wisely. Some modes you don't get that info and you rely on other sources of info. It's just different.


----------



## Techboy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Unstable overclock IMO, on the GPU.
> 
> Btw, running BF4 1200p on a 560 Ti, you're a brave man.


Haha it's actually not that bad. Running a mix of high/medium and usually the framerate is pretty steady. I do however have a Gigabyte 970 in the mail since I've had this 560ti since about 2 months after I built my computer (January 2011) and figured it was finally time for an upgrade







.

I'll also check the overclock when I get home from work today. I'm only running it at 900/2000 so I'll bring it back down to stock and see if that fixes it.


----------



## Thoth420

Anyone know if the patch fixed the hardbinds (hardcoded binds 1,2,3,4,5,6)?
I prefer to have my number keys 1-6 be assigned to vehicle seats 1 - 6. My weapons and kit are bound to individual mouse buttons and my tilt buttons on my scroll wheel. This way I can quickly get to any seat and weapon and it all worked perfect in BF3. However in 4 no matter what you bind the 1-6 keys too and even if you go in and unbind all of these buttons in the binds menu they persist.

Example: I press 5 to jump into seat 5 of a RHIB and in BF4 when I swap to that seat my character pulls out his 5 slot.....this is stupid since I most likely swapped to get a quick rpg shot on something(and it really is annoying since I enter vehicles with the weapon I want to be using assuming I have to make a seat swap).

Worst part is that I have to run my zboard merc as a basic HID device so I cannot use the software to rebind the buttons on the board itself.

Anyway just wondering....always thought the number row was the weakest row and reserve it to every other tuesday buttons.

Oh and for 130 bucks the Orbweaver doesn't remotely hold a candle to the Merc Stealth...I swear peripheral companies know nothing....dropping support and production on the best keyboard ever.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Oh that is lame and sounds like the Q-rebind bug they had to fix after release on both BF3 and 4. I used to use the number keys as well for vehicle seats in older games (was default iirc) but have since gotten used to the present default layouts for both seats and weapons, thankfully.

Hope you find a solution. I used autohotkey to switch keys around in Windows but it's bit of a pain and may have other caveats for you.

Definitely like new patch. Gonna take me awhile to go through and test all the new advanced options and tweak them to my liking.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Oh that is lame and sounds like the Q-rebind bug they had to fix after release on both BF3 and 4. I used to use the number keys as well for vehicle seats in older games (was default iirc) but have since gotten used to the present default layouts for both seats and weapons, thankfully.
> 
> Hope you find a solution. I used autohotkey to switch keys around in Windows but it's bit of a pain and may have other caveats for you.
> 
> Definitely like new patch. Gonna take me awhile to go through and test all the new advanced options and tweak them to my liking.


Well I am still troubleshooting the software issue with this board. It worked fine for years in a win 7 sp1 64 bit environment but some update or combination of updates in the median has caused mayhem.
Steel Series support is worthless regardless of my persistence. For now my plan is to just use the singular swap vehicle seat and spam until I am in the seat I want to be.....hate to be that guy....but w/e.

Also without the software/drivers (not sure which but there is no way I know to install just the driver) the board will ghost and one of the best parts of it is that it doesn't ghost even with extreme amounts of key combos. For BF this is not so much a problem but for an MMO it would be.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> This new update made the game worse, feels weird.
> 
> All weapons feel the same, less recoil, plus when a developer listens to the community, the game becomes worse.


What is your FOV set to?

To anyone having issues now, the game is running better than ever, if not, then its your system/settings.

Loving classic mode atm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I think everything about hardcore mode is harder BESIDES the low bullet kills. To me that just means more luck involved, and instead of aim skill more position awareness skill ( which can also be luck ). Add some more potential to react and a higher skilled player can often times kill even at a disadvantage. Games like Quake are a good example of why I respect normal modes higher life more.
> 
> I have a sniper friend who is terrible at the game but has a sick K/D ratio because it's just so easy to do well as a long range sniper on HC.


Indeed, quoted for truth.


----------



## Thoth420

Just did some testing. The hardbind bug is fixed for the number keys!
I can now use the same exact button setup for 4 as 3









I am so happy with this patch so far!


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Kick ass. Yes good timing on this patch too for me; the old lady is out of town this weekend so I will playing a lot. Which I haven't been lately for various reasons.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Kick ass. Yes good timing on this patch too for me; the old lady is out of town this weekend so I will playing a lot. Which I haven't been lately for various reasons.


Haha awesome...

Anyone else tried the JNG? That thing is freaking nuts now, I won't even go back to the Gol now.


----------



## Techboy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> Haha it's actually not that bad. Running a mix of high/medium and usually the framerate is pretty steady. I do however have a Gigabyte 970 in the mail since I've had this 560ti since about 2 months after I built my computer (January 2011) and figured it was finally time for an upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'll also check the overclock when I get home from work today. I'm only running it at 900/2000 so I'll bring it back down to stock and see if that fixes it.


Resetting to stock clocks does not fix the problem.

I'd really like to try the new patch, this is annoying.

I should also mention that the error appears before even loading the map. It shows up during the loading screen, and the loading screen continues until it tries to load the actual map when it crashes.

****uninstalling and re-installing latest drivers also did not fix the problem.


----------



## MerkageTurk

CPU?
Ram?
PSU?
Virus?
Reinstall Windows?
Make a backup of your battlefield 4 on another HDD (search google on how to backup bf4 via origin), than reinstall Windows.


----------



## Techboy10

I feel like re-installing windows is a really drastic measure (and something I just don't really wanna take the time to do). Everything else on my computer is working 100%, except for BF4 since the newest patch.

Whatever, back to Diablo III I guess.


----------



## castl3bravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> I feel like re-installing windows is a really drastic measure (and something I just don't really wanna take the time to do). Everything else on my computer is working 100%, except for BF4 since the newest patch.
> 
> Whatever, back to Diablo III I guess.


My Nvida wouldn't work very well with BF3 and BF4 until i downgraded PCIE from version 3 to 2 support in the ASUS' bios. Every time I've played with bios chips (reflashing them with Coderush's bios hacks) I have to go back and change the bios setting. I'm also having fewer hardware issues going back to Windows 7.

I was actually shocked the 1Gb BF4 update has worked so flawlessly for me (I haven't had a wall kill me yet). The only weirdness was the FOV (Field of View) setting i had to max out again. I think i need to go rep a few people here (OCN always has a solution).


----------



## Ovrclck

I found this while skimming Reddit today. I thought you guys mind find this information useful.

Source
Quote:


> The CTE update that came into the main Battlefield 4 games, brought a ton of new options into the game.
> This will be a guide to those new options, where I will explain what they do, and my recommended settings.
> A # sign beside the option means that it's a preference, and can be changed to your liking and as you see fit.
> GENERAL ADVANCED OPTIONS
> CONTEXT BASED ORDER GIVING: OFF #
> Turn ON/OFF to set attack/defend orders by simply pressing Q. If set to off, it requires you to hold Q and then select attack/defend.
> DOUBLE TAP FORWARD TO SPRINT: OFF #
> Double tapping and hold W or your forwards button to sprint. If set to off, it requires you to hold SHIFT or your sprint button down.
> DOUBLE TAP FORWARD TO BOOST: OFF #
> Double tapping and hold W or your forwards button to boost in vehicles. If set to off, it requires you to hold SHIFT or your boost button down.
> JET CHASE CAMERA ROLL: ON #
> While in 3rd person and if set to ON, the camera will stay "on top" and behind your jet. If set to OFF, then the camera will be stationary and your jet will roll freely without camera movement.
> JET AUTO THROTTLE: ON #
> If set to ON then the jet automaticly throttle for you, meaning you do not have to hold W or your forwards button to speed up the jet. You can just hold S or backwards to slow down.
> NETWORK SMOOTHING FACTOR: 0%
> Smooths movement of players and vehicles, you normally want this set to 0% if you have a rather low latency/ping. Explained in a video here
> HIGH-FREQUENCY NETWORK UPDATES: ON/AUTO
> The amount of times you recieve an information package from the server you are playing on. If it is set to ON, you will recieve 30 information packets per second from the server. If it is set to AUTO, it will detect your internet bandwith and set it to 10/15/20/30 packages per second accordingly. Setting it to ON, while having a bad connection, might result in packet loss. Explained in great detail here
> HUD SIZE IN HI RESOLUTION: 25% #
> The size of your HUD (Head up display), this will change the size of your flag icons above your minimap, the icons in the middle that shows gadgets etc and the box that shows health, ammo, grenades and vehicle damage.
> INVENTORY HUD VISIBILITY: 80% #
> The transparancy of your inventory in the bottom middle.
> PLAYER STATUS HUD VISIBILITY: 80% #
> The transparancy of your box that shows health, ammo, grenades and vehicle damage.
> VEHICLE OCCUPANCY HUD VISIBILITY: 80% #
> The transparancy of vehicle occupancy, AKA the gray icon by vehicles.
> KILL LOG HUD VISIBILITY: 80% #
> The transparancy of the killfeed in the top right corner.
> MISCELLANEOUS HUD VISIBILITY: 80% #
> Transparancy of the flag icon and tickets above your minimap.
> MINIMAP
> MINIMAP SIZE: 150% #
> The size of your minimap. Goes from 25%-200%, I would recommend 100% or higher unless you play at a low resolution.
> BACKGROUND VISIBILITY: 100% #
> Visibility through the minimap, set this to your liking.
> ICONS VISIBILITY: 80% #
> The transparancy of the ICONS on your minimap, if set to 0% then the icons disappear from the minimap. I would recommend anywhere from 50%-100%
> ICONS SIZE: 125% #
> The update made icons on your minimap in general smaller, at 125% it seems to be about the same as before. But you can set this to your liking.
> MINIMAP DEFAULT SCALE: AUTO, 50M, 100M, 150M #
> You can now set the default zoom on your minimap, instead of it always being AUTO on a new round.
> ICONS SCALE WITH MINIMAP SCALE: ON #
> The bigger size of your minimap, the larger the icons will be in corrolation to the minimap size. I would have this put to on.
> MINIMAP ROTATION WITH PLAYER: ON/OFF #
> If set to OFF, then the map will always have the northbound direction to the top. If not, then the map will follow the player like before.
> COMMON HUD WORLD ICONS
> SIZE: 100% #
> The size of flags, bomb icons, MCOMS etc. You can set this to whatever you feel is good.
> SCALE WITH DISTANCE: 100% #
> The further away the icons are, the smaller they will be. Setting this value to something lower, will make them not become so small at a distance.
> ICONS VISIBILITY: 75% #
> How transparent the icons are, at 0% they will disappear. Set this to your liking.
> OBJECTIVE VISIBILITY IN ZOOM: 10%
> How transparent flags, bomb icons, MCOMS etc are when you aim down your weapon. You usually don't want to see these things when you aim and try to kill someone. So I would recommend anywhere from 0%-50%
> INTERACTION VISIBILITY IN ZOOM: 10%
> How transparent the icons for buttons are, you usually don't want to see this when you aim and try to kill someone. So I would recommend anywhere from 0%-50%
> PICKUP VISIBILITY IN ZOOM: 10%
> How transparent the icon for battle pickups are on the ground. You usually don't want to see this when you aim and try to kill someone. So I would recommend anywhere from 0%-50%
> EXPLOSIVE, AMMO & MEDIC PACK VISIBILITY IN ZOOM: 25%
> How transparent the icons for explosives, ammo and medic packs are. You usually don't want to see these things when you aim and try to kill someone. But I would recommend anywhere from 25%-75% since you still want to know where they are. Especially incomming grenades!
> ENEMY HUD WORLD ICONS
> SIZE: 100% #
> The size of enemy icons (doritos) and name, leave this at 100% or more. It'll be easier to see enemies.
> SCALE WITH DISTANCE: 40% #
> The further away the icon is, the smaller it will become. Setting this value to something lower, will make them not become so small at a distance. 40% seems to be roughly what it used to be.
> ICONS VISIBILITY: 100%
> How transparent the icon is. I would leave this at 100% since you want to see enemy doritos.
> ICONS VISIBILITY IN ZOOM: 100%
> How transparent the icon is when aiming down your weapon. I would leave this at 100% since you want to see enemy doritos.
> HEALTH BAR VISIBILITY: 100% #
> How transparent the icon for the healthbar is. I would leave this at 100%-0%, completely depends on if you want to see their health bar.
> HEALTH BAR VISIBILITY IN ZOOM: 100% #
> How transparent the icon for the healthbar is when aiming down your weapon. I would leave this at 100%-0%, completely depends on if you want to see their health bar when aiming down your weapon.
> INFO VISIBILITY: 100%
> How transparent their name is, it is not very important and you can not even see their name unless you are about 10m away from them. I would leave this at 100%-0%, completely depends on if you want to see their name.
> INFO VISIBILITY IN ZOOM: 100%
> How transparent their name is when zooming, it is not very important and you can not even see their name unless you are about 10m away from them. I would leave this at 100%-0%, completely depends on if you want to see their name when aiming down your weapon.
> FRIEND HUD WORLD ICONS
> SIZE: 100% #
> The size of friendly icons (doritos) and name, leave this at 100% or less. It'll be easier to see enemies.
> SCALE WITH DISTANCE: 100% #
> The further away the icon is, the smaller it will become. Setting this value to something lower, will make them not become so small at a distance. 40% seems to be roughly what it used to be.
> ICONS VISIBILITY: 75% #
> How transparent the icon is. I would leave this at 100%-25% since you still want to see who is an enemy, and who is a friendly.
> ICONS VISIBILITY IN ZOOM: 25% #
> How transparent the icon is when aiming down your weapon. I would leave this at anything under 75% since want to focus on seeing enemy icons, but still be able to distinguish friendlies from enemies.
> HEALTH BAR/REVIVE TIMER VISIBILITY: 100% #
> How transparent the icon for the healthbar nd revive icon is. I would leave this at 100%-25%, completely depends on if you want to see their health bar and revive icon.
> HEALTH BAR/REVIVE TIMER VISIBILITY IN ZOOM: 50% #
> How transparent the icon for the healthbar and revive icon is when aiming down your weapon. I would leave this at 100%-0%, completely depends on if you want to see their health bar and revive icons when aiming down your weapon.
> INFO VISIBILITY: 25% #
> How transparent their name and class icon is, this is not too important but might be handy to be able to see at times. 75%-5% recommended.
> INFO VISIBILITY IN ZOOM: 5% #
> How transparent their name and class icon is when zooming, it is not very important when you are aiming down your weapon to kill someone. I would recommend 25%-0%


----------



## keikei

^Appreciated it. So many options. I'll need to mess around with it this weekend.


----------



## DoomDash

I may have figured out my crashing issue, but it may have just been a lucky night. Disabled SLI, and no crashes. I wish it wasn't something so important.


----------



## Peanuts4

Sooo saw there was an update, spoke to my buddy about it. We uninstalled after purchasing the fancy packs and putting 50 hours into the game. Just felt broken, after you guys have played the new DLC's how is everything running now? Can anyone recommend any good servers to look for?


----------



## DesmoLocke

Ugh. I wish the community would embrace Classic mode. It really brings back some of the great gameplay from BF2. It's a nice middle ground between HC and Normal. The SOC Classic mode server is awesome, when its populated that is.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesmoLocke*
> 
> Ugh. I wish the community would embrace Classic mode. It really brings back some of the great gameplay from BF2. It's a nice middle ground between HC and Normal. The SOC Classic mode server is awesome, when its populated that is.


I'll try it out just for you.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesmoLocke*
> 
> Ugh. I wish the community would embrace Classic mode. It really brings back some of the great gameplay from BF2. It's a nice middle ground between HC and Normal. The SOC Classic mode server is awesome, when its populated that is.


I have been playing classic only since the patch, its great, feels like good ol' BF, OP has a server that is running classic mode
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/6e95176e-af9d-4efa-8d05-eae76c347e60/Oaks-Clan-ESP-Lockers-Domination-Adaptive-64-Classic/

I did notice there were quite a few servers running classic, maybe once others and new players realise its available they will try it.


----------



## Ghost12

Tried classic, like some of the elements for the gameplay tbh except team kills which is quite easy/unintentional at times, like last night playing Rouge Transmission rush attacker in the LAV with zuni, a couple of friendly headless chickens ate some rockets in the crosssfire. Induced some teen anger chat lol


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesmoLocke*
> 
> Ugh. I wish the community would embrace Classic mode. It really brings back some of the great gameplay from BF2. It's a nice middle ground between HC and Normal. The SOC Classic mode server is awesome, when its populated that is.


It's all that I've been playing. Love it! Can't stand normal mode. :shutters:

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## keikei

Can anyone recommend me a carbine with very low recoil?


----------



## bond32

AK5C... Thing is like a laser. It's perfect for just starting the game or getting into different classes - little to no recoil, fairly quick reload, manageable spread.


----------



## keikei

Cool. I'll get it a go. Recently, a lot of my gun fights start off me initiating, but the other guy ends up finishing....not good.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Cool. I'll get it a go. Recently, a lot of my gun fights start off me initiating, but the other guy ends up finishing....not good.


http://symthic.com/bf4-compare?AK_5C_vs_AK_5C&a11=Muzzle%20brake&a12=Angled/Folding%20grip&a21=Compensator&a22=Potato/Stubby%20grip

Keep in mind, that may not be accurate since the patch changed so many things mainly the side to side recoil...


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> http://symthic.com/bf4-compare?AK_5C_vs_AK_5C&a11=Muzzle%20brake&a12=Angled/Folding%20grip&a21=Compensator&a22=Potato/Stubby%20grip
> 
> Keep in mind, that may not be accurate since the patch changed so many things mainly the side to side recoil...


Do you recommend any particular attachments with it? I'm gonna need to play a few rounds of tdm to get them.


----------



## dboythagr8

When I am playing BF4 I get terrible GPU usage. When I die or I'm at the loadout screen, my GPU usage climbs to the 90s:





If you can't see it, the first image shows usage of 93%, 98%, 96%
Second during game play- 71%, 70%, 69%
Dead screen - 96%, 98%, 92%

Does anybody know why this is? It is highly annoying that I am not getting proper performance when playing, but I do when I'm looking at menus or other screens.


----------



## King PWNinater

Same here. IDK why.


----------



## King PWNinater

I get low GPU usage with my 2 290s every game though. It used to be high (Constant 97+ on both.) , but IDK what changed.


----------



## the9quad

I get usage in the 90's on all three of mine .


----------



## falcon26

Man it seems like no one plays BF4 anymore. I just went to play, and with my filters setup I only play large conquest I get like 6 servers. And 3 of those are metro. I remember years after BF2 was out you could always find tons of servers. With BF4 and BF3 they seem to dwindle every month...


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Man it seems like no one plays BF4 anymore. I just went to play, and with my filters setup I only play large conquest I get like 6 servers. And 3 of those are metro. I remember years after BF2 was out you could always find tons of servers. With BF4 and BF3 they seem to dwindle every month...


I still see plenty. Check your filters.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Man it seems like no one plays BF4 anymore. I just went to play, and with my filters setup I only play large conquest I get like 6 servers. And 3 of those are metro. I remember years after BF2 was out you could always find tons of servers. With BF4 and BF3 they seem to dwindle every month...


There's something wrong with your filters. There are about 2 thousand servers who still fill up daily!











Also, we've set Classic Preset on our clan server and it seems like people are loving it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> I have been playing classic only since the patch, its great, feels like good ol' BF, OP has a server that is running classic mode
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/6e95176e-af9d-4efa-8d05-eae76c347e60/Oaks-Clan-ESP-Lockers-Domination-Adaptive-64-Classic/
> 
> I did notice there were quite a few servers running classic, maybe once others and new players realise its available they will try it.


Thanks for linking it, we are indeed running Classic and it seems like it's holding pretty well. First day it was chaos, everyone would go mad for team killing, after installing a punish and forgive plugin, and people getting used to classic, it looks like they are loving the preset.


----------



## SightUp

I am creating a new config. People who know me here know that I create the most comprehensible configs to get the most FPS out of the game that are second to none. However, with the new patch, I have actually noticed a few things that will render the game harder to play because things are harder to see. I need a few people who can test a few situations on an unranked server to verify a few things. I would be happy to share my results with you guys. Please add me on Origin/Steam if interested in helping. My ID for both is SightUp.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King PWNinater*
> 
> I get low GPU usage with my 2 290s every game though. It used to be high (Constant 97+ on both.) , but IDK what changed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I get usage in the 90's on all three of mine .


Are your procs overclocked?


----------



## nasmith2000

Gpu usage also depends on res scale what are you guys running?


----------



## King PWNinater

100%. When I increase it too many times in one session, I get CPU spikes, thus causing me to have to do a system restart for normality again. I have tweaked with the resolution scale, and 100% is a good sweet spot right now, but I shouldn't have to tinker with the resolution scale for good performance. Again, my usage is all wack in every game. Even Valley can't give me a good constant 100 utilization.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King PWNinater*
> 
> 100%. When I increase it too many times in one session, I get CPU spikes, thus causing me to have to do a system restart for normality again. I have tweaked with the resolution scale, and 100% is a good sweet spot right now, but I shouldn't have to tinker with the resolution scale for good performance. Again, my usage is all wack in every game. Even Valley can't give me a good constant 100 utilization.


yeah i run 100 also, and only get about 60% usage with two 680s. it runs butter smooth though locked at 60fps, on every map, with everything on ultra and 2xmsaa @ 2560x1440. i can tweak res scale up to 120 and still run smooth, but anything higher than that is a beat off.


----------



## King PWNinater

The thing is, I used to get very good GPU usage. It used to be 97+ on both GPUs ALL the time. I could easily get 140FPS in BF4 @ 1440p 4xAA. Now I get mediocre performance. I suspect it may be either a Motherboard issue for a CPU issue though.


----------



## chrislp

This last patch has been incredible for me.

I have logged almost 200hrs in this game & until the patch my infantry KDR has been around 0.60.

I would frequently go 3-30, 6-38, 10-28 etc. Still enjoyed the game though.

Now I am the complete opposite, 34-13, 14-7, 32-9! Nothings changed except the patch. I honestly feel like a hacker.

LOL at the people on the other end. I'm wondering if the people who used to go 100-15 are now on the opposite end.


----------



## keikei

I'm just happy i can play without lag and stutter now.







I wouldnt mind some more engine improvements though. Hardline isnt released yet, so maybe some more effort from Visceral on the engine optimization front. Kudos to DICE.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrislp*
> 
> This last patch has been incredible for me.
> 
> I have logged almost 200hrs in this game & until the patch my infantry KDR has been around 0.60.
> 
> I would frequently go 3-30, 6-38, 10-28 etc. Still enjoyed the game though.
> 
> Now I am the complete opposite, 34-13, 14-7, 32-9! Nothings changed except the patch. I honestly feel like a hacker.
> 
> LOL at the people on the other end. I'm wondering if the people who used to go 100-15 are now on the opposite end.


Kinda, my kd was over 1.3. Now playing its more 1 to 1. So now this patch helped the people that needed help and takes away from the others that dont.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> There's something wrong with your filters. There are about 2 thousand servers who still fill up daily!


Server battlelog-battlefield link?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Server battlelog-battlefield link?


Gametracker: http://www.gametracker.com/search/bf4/?

There's ~4.5k BF4 servers, of those, almost 2k have players daily.


----------



## DoomDash

My K/D ratio has been going down, but I don't know why exactly Maybe everyone else got better or more unlocks.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Just thought to jump here and say - I've been playing BF4 on Win10 - been working reasonably well









2 videos that might be of use to some of you on the new OS:

*How to enable Nvidia SLI on Windows 10 Technical Preview*


Spoiler: Click for video!











*Windows 10 Battlefield 4 Fix - Requires Additional Expansion Pack*


Spoiler: Click for video!


----------



## chrislp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Kinda, my kd was over 1.3. Now playing its more 1 to 1. So now this patch helped the people that needed help and takes away from the others that dont.


Thank you for your loss















Quote:


> My K/D ratio has been going down, but I don't know why exactly Maybe everyone else got better or more unlocks.


I personally am using the same kits as before with very different results for the positive.

I think the biggest difference is that the scope doesn't move as much anymore. I always shoot med-long distance in the scope & when I moved I always missed.

That doesn't happen anymore so I think that's a big help.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King PWNinater*
> 
> The thing is, I used to get very good GPU usage. It used to be 97+ on both GPUs ALL the time. I could easily get 140FPS in BF4 @ 1440p 4xAA. Now I get mediocre performance. I suspect it may be either a Motherboard issue for a CPU issue though.


How many GPU's are you running? Can you post frametime anlaysis. My guess is you never had a 140fps 99% frametime. You might have had a average of 140fps, but that is a different story. In fact I can guarantee that.


----------



## error-id10t

So back to age old question, what kind of AA are you guys using? I've restricted frames to a nice even 100hz/fps so have some room to play @ 1080p. It's "maxed" out with all blur removed via .cfg and menu and post-processing on low and MSAAx4. Nvidia panel set to enhance and 16xCSAA (to throw in some coverage sampling which I think looks good).

The resolution scaling takes a too big of a hit in close quarter explosions so I limit that to 110%. What would you use/remove?


----------



## King PWNinater

How do I post a frame analysis, Daniel McBride?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King PWNinater*
> 
> How do I post a frame analysis, Daniel McBride?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1469627/bf4fta-battlefield-4-frame-time-analyzer-version-4-2-released-major-release
http://www.webwalkers.cz/Windows/FLAcalculator/FLAcalculator.aspx

Both of those are great tools to see exactly how well you are doing in BF4.

you can see where you would sit at the 99 precentile for your framerate which is much more useful than max/min/avg and how smooth your frame rate is:





there is a bunch of different ways to graph and compare your data as well.

and yeah that's Kenny Powers.


----------



## King PWNinater

I'll get right to it in an hour and 30 minutes.

Yeah, the character is Kenny, but the actor is Danny.


----------



## King PWNinater

Ok, I did it. What do you need to see/know?


----------



## BoredErica

My KDR hasn't really changed due to the patch.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King PWNinater*
> 
> I'll get right to it in an hour and 30 minutes.
> 
> Yeah, the character is Kenny, but the actor is Danny.


Lol yeah I know who he is...


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> Gpu usage also depends on res scale what are you guys running?


2560x1440 using ROG Swift.


----------



## SLOWION

My K/D ratio is _finally_ starting to improve, not just in this game but all FPS. It took over a year but I'm finally starting to get it after switching from console to PC









By the time BF5 drops I'll have a solid 1.0 K/D or better


----------



## keikei

Woo hoo! OCN platoon ranked 23 now!











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DesmoLocke

Two friends and I try for the epic comeback while dealing with the higher time-to-kill after the big BF4 fall patch.


----------



## rudyae86

Dont mean to be rude but....that video wasnt all that...good try though.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> Dont mean to be rude but....that video wasnt all that...good try though.


Well you are rude. If you don't have anything nice to say, you know the drill..


----------



## Ghost12

For me this game in the current state, excluding the ridiculous amount of lock ons when playing ground vehicles is just many levels above what it was pre patch. The tweak to the suppression mechanics and the movement, and dare I say new found agility in infantry scenario mean it is actually fun now to play. I am having a blast with it at the moment. Better late than never. I feel I lose gun fights because my aim was slightly off or the weapon was superior rather than because of how the game works which to me feels very bf3 alike now in that sense.


----------



## DoomDash

The auto-balance in this game is by far the worst I've seen. They need to start switching squads to the other team, not just single players.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> The auto-balance in this game is by far the worst I've seen. They need to start switching squads to the other team, not just single players.


Yepp couldn't agree more. These days when I join a server and lose more than 2-3 times in a row I immediately switch server since it'll take 2-5 more matches before it's balanced again.


----------



## bigaza2151

i domt know if its a placebo but im really enjoying the game post patch

i can actually use lmgs now!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigaza2151*
> 
> i domt know if its a placebo but im really enjoying the game post patch
> 
> i can actually use lmgs now!


Not placebo, the game is far better although I disagree on lmg pre/post patch, pre patch it was the only viable choice in infantry scenario in many cases and easy mode imo, where post patch am having success and enjoyment with various assault rifles. All about choices and opinions though. I just wish they would open or change the engi restricted use of the pdw now. I would personally never run engi in infantry play and never use a pdw on conquest large so the whole gun class is moot for me atm and since launch.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Yepp couldn't agree more. These days when I join a server and lose more than 2-3 times in a row I immediately switch server since it'll take 2-5 more matches before it's balanced again.


I try to switch teams and then... the server yells out to everybody:

CELAPALEIS TRIED TO SWITCH TO THE WINNING TEAM! SHAME ON YOU!!!

...And I just logged into the server. Nope.jpg, I leave the server.


----------



## 98uk

And that's why all servers should team scramble each round!


----------



## OkanG

Trying to get back into this game, have applied for the OCN platoon! See you out there


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Trying to get back into this game, have applied for the OCN platoon! See you out there


Whats your origin name?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> So back to age old question, what kind of AA are you guys using? I've restricted frames to a nice even 100hz/fps so have some room to play @ 1080p. It's "maxed" out with all blur removed via .cfg and menu and post-processing on low and MSAAx4. Nvidia panel set to enhance and 16xCSAA (to throw in some coverage sampling which I think looks good).
> 
> The resolution scaling takes a too big of a hit in close quarter explosions so I limit that to 110%. What would you use/remove?


You want more fps? Set Ambient Occlusion off. It looks pretty, but does cost a lot.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

This game is indefinitely better now - finally like having the choice of maps etc, and not being stuck on CTE.
I enjoy sniping again.


----------



## qcktthfm1

Confirmed, *less* broken


----------



## Ovrclck

Does anyone know what OSD this is?

YouTube


----------



## bigaza2151

last night i stayed on till all hours of the morning, i havent done that since the games release. wow its so much better now, if hardline comes out of the box running just as smooth, the game will jump off to a great start


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Does anyone know what OSD this is?
> 
> YouTube


Msi afterburner with rivatuner custom settings.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigaza2151*
> 
> last night i stayed on till all hours of the morning, i havent done that since the games release. wow its so much better now, if hardline comes out of the box running just as smooth, the game will jump off to a great start


Lol. We got one of the heads at Visceral stating, 'its gonna work at launch'. Referring to Hardline.







That is how suspect we are of the next BF franchise.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Msi afterburner with rivatuner custom settings.


Along with HWinfo. Thank you. +Rep


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Along with HWinfo. Thank you. +Rep


cpu temp/usage and gpu temp/usage can all be done with AB alone, no need for HW info as well.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> cpu temp/usage and gpu temp/usage can all be done with AB alone, no need for HW info as well.


You don't say? I'll check it out after work. Thanks man.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> You don't say? I'll check it out after work. Thanks man.


I just use AB myself. This is how it looks. You can ofc monitor more stuffs and change colour etc.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> I just use AB myself. This is how it looks. You can ofc monitor more stuffs and change colour etc.


Wow, I feel like a total n00b lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Didn't AB have a problem with 64bit games though?
Or has that been patched?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Didn't AB have a problem with 64bit games though?
> Or has that been patched?


Don't think it has. I just put BF4 to be x86, haven't noticed a difference at all.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Don't think it has. I just put BF4 to be x86, haven't noticed a difference at all.


wait so you're running BF4 in 32bit mode 0.0!?


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Didn't AB have a problem with 64bit games though?
> Or has that been patched?


Nah nothing I can recall. What I do know is that it doesn't support Mantle yet.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Report:
Win7 = Win10 numbers.
Less than 1% between the two.

Considering this is a technical preview. I'm happy, but shame to see no variance between the results.
Video, plus log of data to be published soon.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Didn't AB have a problem with 64bit games though?
> Or has that been patched?


AB OSD has been running fine with x64 for awhile now.. Precision however doesn't and it's been blacklisted as a game as it may drop your FPS badly until they figure it out.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> AB OSD has been running fine with x64 for awhile now.. Precision however doesn't and it's been blacklisted as a game as it may drop your FPS badly until they figure it out.


I see - thanks for info +rep.

In other news, world's first benches of win10 of BF4, by me:



I was going to use BF4 analyser over the weekend, but seems pointless now.


----------



## DesmoLocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont mean to be rude but....that video wasnt all that...good try though.


No, I don't consider it rude. It's definitely not my best round ever. I merely uploaded it to give people a sense of what gameplay is like from the average gamer's point-of-view after the big patch. I realize I could have cut probably a good bit out, especially near the end as we didn't do much except cap E back, but I just slapped on a short intro and uploaded the whole Shadowplay recording.

I think when I move back to the U.S. and get settled, I'll finally enjoy lower pings on English speaking servers. It's been a struggle to squad up in Korean servers because of the language barrier.

Thanks for being honest though.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> wait so you're running BF4 in 32bit mode 0.0!?


Blasphemy, I know







There is literally NO difference, at least I haven't noticed anything. But since it's been told that AB works with x64 now, I might just swap back for the sake of not being biased and blaming x86 when I die


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Blasphemy, I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is literally NO difference, at least I haven't noticed anything. But since it's been told that AB works with x64 now, I might just swap back for the sake of not being biased and blaming x86 when I die


BF4 was built on a 64bit OS - running it on 32bit could (not sure, not personally tested) reduce your FPS performance.


----------



## King PWNinater

Ok, well, I think I figured it out. Not only am I getting a memory leak, but the game isn't really using all of my FX-8350's cores. Really, no game is. The games are just using like 4 cores, with one or two usually around 80% usage, and the other two at around 60%. In culmination, this is causing very low Dual GPU usage, and low frames per second. If I can't fix this, I will just go ahead and buy a 4790K and new motherboard in the winter, because not even re-installing windows multiple times has fixed this.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> BF4 was built on a 64bit OS - running it on 32bit could (not sure, not personally tested) reduce your FPS performance.


But doesn't 32-bit only mean that it can utilize up to 4gb of RAM? If that's the only reason, there is literally no difference, as BF4 barely uses 2gb of RAM on crowded servers.

I'll see if I can find an fps comparison


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> But doesn't 32-bit only mean that it can utilize up to 4gb of RAM? If that's the only reason, there is literally no difference, as BF4 barely uses 2gb of RAM on crowded servers.
> 
> I'll see if I can find an fps comparison


Er... it might and it might not. Chess engines for example, can get a speed boost simply from switching to 64bit from 32bit without changing the amount of ram used. Not sure how it is for games in general or for BF4.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> But doesn't 32-bit only mean that it can utilize up to 4gb of RAM? If that's the only reason, there is literally no difference, as BF4 barely uses 2gb of RAM on crowded servers.
> 
> I'll see if I can find an fps comparison


BF4 uses on its own over 3-4GB.
On Win 7, 8, 8.1 and 10 lol. YMMV


----------



## OkanG

Hmm, interesting. A lot of people say it doesn't matter, a few mention a gain of 1-2 fps but that's within the margin of error.
I guess I will take the matter into my own hands and do a comparison tomorrow night!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> But doesn't 32-bit only mean that it can utilize up to 4gb of RAM? If that's the only reason, there is literally no difference, as BF4 barely uses 2gb of RAM on crowded servers.
> 
> I'll see if I can find an fps comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BF4 uses on its own over 3-4GB.
> On Win 7, 8, 8.1 and 10 lol. YMMV
Click to expand...

I never see BF4 x64 using more than 2.5GB of memory on 1080p. But that's likely to go up quite a bit if you play with Ultra or higher res.

Are they skipping WIndows 9 name and going straight to 10 then, or is it just a codename for now?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I never see BF4 x64 using more than 2.5GB of memory on 1080p. But that's likely to go up quite a bit if you play with Ultra or higher res.
> 
> Are they skipping WIndows 9 name and going straight to 10 then, or is it just a codename for now?


Seems like they skipped a number, no idea why.

But I'm playing on high, will set it to ultra for testing purposes tomorrow.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I never see BF4 x64 using more than 2.5GB of memory on 1080p. But that's likely to go up quite a bit if you play with Ultra or higher res.
> 
> Are they skipping WIndows 9 name and going straight to 10 then, or is it just a codename for now?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Seems like they skipped a number, no idea why.
> 
> But I'm playing on high, will set it to ultra for testing purposes tomorrow.


Could be. I am running Ultra deferred off @ 1440p.
In terms of naming - it was marketing - they didn't want it to be an "incremental change" but rather a "leap" to something new.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Hmm, interesting. A lot of people say it doesn't matter, a few mention a gain of 1-2 fps but that's within the margin of error.
> I guess I will take the matter into my own hands and do a comparison tomorrow night!


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*


I know. Isn't it.. mesmerizingly beatiful?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Video done for the benching - enjoy:




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I know. Isn't it.. mesmerizingly beatiful?


I've said it before and I'll say it again.
DEM EYEBROWS.
Yeah man


----------



## DoomDash

Tower on Parcel Storm OP. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/519396848618833728/337838327/

Also, I will be making a new montage video soon with all the stuff I've been getting recently. More sniping heli pilots.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Tower on Parcel Storm OP. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/519396848618833728/337838327/
> 
> Also, I will be making a new montage video soon with all the stuff I've been getting recently. More sniping heli pilots.


You know is a team game right? your team lost, just maybe if you dragged your camping ass off the tower and capped a flag you may have won. Just a thought. Wondering to myself why there is so much hate for " snipers", there is no sniper in battlefield, the classs is recon.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> You know is a team game right? your team lost, just maybe if you dragged your camping ass off the tower and capped a flag you may have won. Just a thought. Wondering to myself why there is so much hate for " snipers", there is no sniper in battlefield, the classs is recon.


You sound like a salty person who gets rekt by snipers all the time. What's wrong with using a weapon that is in the game? With a kd of 3, he's obviously contributing to his team.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> *You sound like a salty person who gets* *rekt* by snipers all the time. What's wrong with using a weapon that is in the game? With a kd of 3, he's obviously contributing to his team.


Nothing wrong with using weapons/classes in the game,camping for kd and not a single flag ribbon or even a laser designation, his kd means nothing,16th on the team with less points than someone with minus kd. In conquest flag caps/holds > kd ratio, the biggest effect on ticket bleed negating his kd, his team lost, Simple as that. Is what is wrong with the game in general. Conquest is a team orientated game mode. Hence why teams are consistently steam rolled whilst a large % of recon play for themselves. ( not all, many are very good and aggressive).

*And to the highlighted part of your post, you sound like a child*. Just saying


----------



## keikei

Loving the game right now. Currently upgrading one of the slower shooting carbines, my aim is pretty bad. I find in conquest, its not how fast your gun is, its who is first to spot, then accurate shooting. Any word on the last DLC?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Loving the game right now. Currently upgrading one of the slower shooting carbines, my aim is pretty bad. I find in conquest, its not how fast your gun is, its who is first to spot, then accurate shooting. Any word on the last DLC?


You do many things right in game, played with you many times, completely unselfish and always a helping hand. Not heard anything on the last dlc as yet, seems quiet while the community digests the patch.

To improve your aim try lowering your sensitivity and/or dpi and bursting the right amount of shots at the correct ranges, slow down your play some which will give you that extra millisecod to react if possible.


----------



## BoredErica

He's at rank 30 out of all the players in that game. So no, his 3KDR wouldn't be as good as if he went in and tried to capture some flags. If he was a ruthless, top 5 in the round sniper, then OK.


----------



## Ovrclck

I catch myself sometimes going CoD mode. Sprinting around a corner usually equals to shotty in face lol


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> You do many things right in game, played with you many times, completely unselfish and always a helping hand. Not heard anything on the last dlc as yet, seems quiet while the community digests the patch.


Thanks. You're not half bad yourself.







I'm playing a lot more now since the game is smooth as hell (an older patch killed the game for me). I find playing hardcore really helps. You're more cautious knowing only a few bullets can drop you. I take that mindset to normal servers. Also i try and use the vehicles in the game. Total noob at driving/flying, but on certain occasions you need to learn how to use it to win.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I should get back in the game. On the topic of sniping, ain't nobody shoots at laser designations anymore. Really sad,you'll spawn in a team getting wrecked,die, declare you are equipping soflam,and just get 10 points foe the rest of the match. You know what works really well? Soflam + javelin + ammo pack . You can get
out of a base rape with that combo.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> I should get back in the game. On the topic of sniping, ain't nobody shoots at laser designations anymore. Really sad,you'll spawn in a team getting wrecked,die, declare you are equipping soflam,and just get 10 points foe the rest of the match. You know what works really well? Soflam + javelin + ammo pack . You can get
> out of a base rape with that combo.


Team work. Such a crazy aspect.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> I should get back in the game. On the topic of sniping, ain't nobody shoots at laser designations anymore. Really sad,you'll spawn in a team getting wrecked,die, declare you are equipping soflam,and just get 10 points foe the rest of the match. You know what works really well? Soflam + javelin + ammo pack . You can get
> out of a base rape with that combo.


I've noticed that. I come in with PLD and nothing. Sad mostly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I catch myself sometimes going CoD mode. Sprinting around a corner usually equals to shotty in face lol


That's the only way to go. Just bring your MTAR.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> You do many things right in game, played with you many times, completely unselfish and always a helping hand. Not heard anything on the last dlc as yet, seems quiet while the community digests the patch.
> 
> To improve your aim try lowering your sensitivity and/or dpi and bursting the right amount of shots at the correct ranges, slow down your play some which will give you that extra millisecod to react if possible.


Tap firing is really the way to go now. Especially with the lack of visible recoil. Every gun is virtually a laser now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Loving the game right now. Currently upgrading one of the slower shooting carbines, my aim is pretty bad. I find in conquest, its not how fast your gun is, its who is first to spot, then accurate shooting. Any word on the last DLC?


That was definitely the case before. Now it seems hit and miss. There's a few times where I get shot I turn around and take them out leaving them raging I'm sure. LoL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> You sound like a salty person who gets rekt by snipers all the time. What's wrong with using a weapon that is in the game? With a kd of 3, he's obviously contributing to his team.


I agree with this. If you're just camping you're not contributing. I will say thou that if your team is kicking butt then this will allow you to snipe all that much better.


----------



## Thoth420

Config still needed?

Any values to omit or add post patch?


----------



## keikei

This is pretty useful:


----------



## Ghost12

still.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> This is pretty useful:


Watched that but +1 for posting, the ability to make the mini map bigger was a big plus in those added options, I am currently trying the option where the friendly icons vanish when ads but last night on metro really struggled in a mass of flash bangs to ditinguish friendlies, good job was normal mode lol

@Thoth, my cfg is the same as always, not sure what does anymore post patch but not fixing what is not broken.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Tap firing is really the way to go now. Especially with the lack of visible recoil. Every gun is virtually a laser now.


CZ-805 is another weapon that got a nice buff. Definitely my go to for assault lately.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> CZ-805 is another weapon that got a nice buff. Definitely my go to for assault lately.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> still.
> [/S]
> 
> Watched that but +1 for posting, the ability to make the mini map bigger was a big plus in those added options, I am currently trying the option where the friendly icons vanish when ads but last night on metro really struggled in a mass of flash bangs to ditinguish friendlies, good job was normal mode lol
> 
> @Thoth, my cfg is the same as always, not sure what does anymore post patch but not fixing what is not broken.


Also try messing with the sensitivity for the different ranges. Amazing the setting we have now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> CZ-805 is another weapon that got a nice buff. Definitely my go to for assault lately.


I heard its more closely related to the SAR 21 now.

Also you guys try the A-91. Thing is a beast now. I love it.


----------



## keikei

For gamers who hate reading (like me): BF4 Fall Patch Gun Changes - What You Need To Know | Battlefield 4 Gameplay


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> You know is a team game right? your team lost, just maybe if you dragged your camping ass off the tower and capped a flag you may have won. Just a thought. Wondering to myself why there is so much hate for " snipers", there is no sniper in battlefield, the classs is recon.


Of course, which is why I constantly help my team. Now, some maps like this I won't go for objectives, but I spot more than just about anyone, and I obviously put a huge dent in their ticket deaths. I took out helicopter pilots, I distracted helicopter pilots, and I snipped players backing up teammates at two locations on the map ( B and C ). So say what you want about being a team player but the spot I was at was so threatening and aggressive that I constantly drew people away from objectives. You'll never see me sniping from spawn. And as far as my over all play style as recon, on certain maps I'm more aggressive than most people with other classes. Just look a my score per minute, way above average.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Of course, which is why I constantly help my team. Now, some maps like this I won't go for objectives, but I spot more than just about anyone, and I obviously put a huge dent in their ticket deaths. I took out helicopter pilots, I distracted helicopter pilots, and I snipped players backing up teammates at two locations on the map ( B and C ). So say what you want about being a team player but the spot I was at was so threatening and aggressive that I constantly drew people away from objectives. You'll never see me sniping from spawn. And as far as my over all play style as recon, on certain maps I'm more aggressive than most people with other classes. Just look a my score per minute, way above average.


Dont take it personally, Im not a stats person, have no view on you as a player, was just an easy analysis of the battle report which completely conflicts what you are saying. May well be a one off but unless the tower has been moved post patch is between the hottest 2 flags on the map - zero flag ribbons and a minimal ticket loss which was no doubt due to ticket bleed on objectives.

Not to cause offence, not my thing. other than that +1 for sniping skills.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Dont take it personally, Im not a stats person, have no view on you as a player, was just an easy analysis of the battle report which completely conflicts what you are saying. May well be a one off but unless the tower has been moved post patch is between the hottest 2 flags on the map - zero flag ribbons and a minimal ticket loss which was no doubt due to ticket bleed on objectives.
> 
> Not to cause offence, not my thing. other than that +1 for sniping skills.


Yeah I play the map, recon isn't always the most useful capturing points. The idea of recon is more tactical, just like in real life you don't send your snipers in the front line. Either way I cleared out B and C constantly. At one point in the game I was marked as the high value target, just give you an idea of how annoying I was being to them. I literally had one helicopter trying to kill me for 2 minutes. That may not be direct damage, but people always forget about indirect damage caused.

You can see in my video on certain maps I'm always near/capturing sites. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VZOxRcTddg

But recently I just pick which class I think is most useful on each map.


----------



## OkanG

Okay, so here are my "test" results.

*x86, high settings:*
2014-10-07 21:55:49 - bf4_x86
Frames: 25454 - Time: 300000ms
Avg: 84.847 - Min: 55 - Max: 125

*x64, high settings*
2014-10-07 22:14:35 - bf4
Frames: 31146 - Time: 300000ms
Avg: 103.820 - Min: 71 - Max: 148

*x64, ultra settings*
2014-10-07 22:21:31 - bf4
Frames: 23334 - Time: 300000ms
Avg: 77.780 - Min: 42 - Max: 118

As you can see, I didn't do a test with x86 at ultra. This is because it's not possible. Someone mentioned limited video settings at 32-bit, and while it was not true that only lowest settings are possible, it's true that you can't run on ultra with 32-bit Battlefield 4. This basically means that if you run on ultra anyways, it doesn't matter. For the guys playing at high however, it is pretty clear that there is a difference in fps. However, while playing on 64-bit, there were 10 less players on the server (Golmud Railway, 64 player server). I tried to keep the requirements as consistent as possible and get a better demonstration of min. fps by running the tests at five minutes each, but I couldn't manage to find another full server on Golmud Railway, so this'll have to do.

TL;DR: What does this mean? While there is probably a difference between 32-bit and 64-bit, it's probably unnoticeable, as the fps difference seen in the first two tests are probably mainly because of the difference in the amount of players on the server. If you, however, play on ultra, 32-bit is not an option anyways.

Oh, and this is the RAM usage.



This was in 1080p. Now I see the reasoning behind why DICE decided to disable ultra settings for 32-bit, as the RAM usage on Ultra @ 1440p would get pretty close to the memory limit of 4GB. The reasoning behind this is, if you don't know, is that 1440p has exactly 77,8% more pixels (right?) to display than 1080p.

I hope you got something out of this, even though the test results are pretty skewed. I don't really feel like running tests again, as it seems like it's not really a big deal for people whether they run 32-bit or 64-bit other than Afterburner not properly showing at 64-bit (which I have been told by some of you that it now properly does).


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> For gamers who hate reading (like me): BF4 Fall Patch Gun Changes - What You Need To Know | Battlefield 4 Gameplay


Heh thanks though I am the opposite; hate videos! But for something like this a video may be more more effective.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> I should get back in the game. On the topic of sniping, ain't nobody shoots at laser designations anymore. Really sad,you'll spawn in a team getting wrecked,die, declare you are equipping soflam,and just get 10 points foe the rest of the match. You know what works really well? Soflam + javelin + ammo pack . You can get
> out of a base rape with that combo.


I wish there was some way to know there was a laser designation without already carrying a Jav and what not. Even though I rarely get kills anymore I hate getting harassed and owned by choppers so Stinger is my default.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> This was in 1080p. Now I see the reasoning behind why DICE decided to disable ultra settings for 32-bit, as the RAM usage on Ultra @ 1440p would get pretty close to the memory limit of 4GB. The reasoning behind this is, if you don't know, is that 1440p has exactly 77,8% more pixels (right?) to display than 1080p.


Yes I think that is right. 1080P is junk these days!







:


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yes I think that is right. 1080P is junk these days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Yo don't hate! Although I might upgrade to a QNIX 27" 1440p next month when my new rig is ready for it


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Also try messing with the sensitivity for the different ranges. Amazing the setting we have now.
> I heard its more closely related to the SAR 21 now.
> 
> Also you guys try the A-91. Thing is a beast now. I love it.


Oh heck yeah! A-91 with Cobra sight.


----------



## Ovrclck

I think I'm going to try unlocking the F2000 tonight. Just need the 10 kills and two assault ribbons inside metro. Is it still beastly post patch?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Yo don't hate! Although I might upgrade to a QNIX 27" 1440p next month when my new rig is ready for it


My QNIX was the best tech/electronics purchase I ever made in terms of bang for buck plus general experience improvement. And I came from 1200P too.


----------



## bluedevil

BF4 in mind, which mouse?

Deathadder 2013
G502
Rival


----------



## Ovrclck

Got my F2000.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> BF4 in mind, which mouse?
> 
> Deathadder 2013
> G502
> Rival


I'm rocking a Rival right now. No complaints.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I'm rocking a Rival right now. No complaints.


Just got a refurb for $40 shipped.







Decent deal I say.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Just got a refurb for $40 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decent deal I say.


The software is pretty robust too. Enjoy!


----------



## amay200

Deployed the bomber for the first time tonight... unlocking the SUAV!

Only spent 140hrs in game to do it









Maybe next I'll try kill someone with a sniper rifle


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> BF4 in mind, which mouse?
> 
> Deathadder 2013
> G502
> Rival


G502


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amay200*
> 
> Deployed the bomber for the first time tonight... unlocking the SUAV!
> 
> Only spent 140hrs in game to do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe next I'll try kill someone with a sniper rifle


Unlock the GOL, that gun is evil.


----------



## bigaza2151

Getting the deagle was a walk in the park but this right here shouldve been dealt with a LONG time ago smh


----------



## aDyerSituation

Hey fellas! BF3 and earlier fan, just got BF4 a week ago. I have a 1.5 kd and 1.01 w/l ratio for what it's worth and I am looking for people to play with!
My name on there is aDyerSituation


----------



## BoredErica

What do you guys figure is the average KDR?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What do you guys figure is the average KDR?


Somewhere around 0.95 to maybe 1, I deduce this by inputting some friends with various k/d ratio into bf4 stats and see what percentile of the players they are in. One friend has 0.92 which puts him at 58% so slightly higher would hit 50%.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Somewhere around 0.95, I deduce this by inputting some friends with various k/d ratio into bf4 stats and see what percentile of the players they are in. One friend has 0.92 which puts him at 58% so slightly higher would hit 50%.


I figure it'd be slightly over 1 because people get revived and that boosts up their KDR, no? Or does that not matter, because people who get revived just get more chances to kill other people (lowering their KDR and increasing theirs, without a net change in average KDR)? That would mean it makes more sense for average KDR to be under 1... Do people suicide that much?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I figure it'd be slightly over 1 because people get revived and that boosts up their KDR, no? Or does that not matter, because people who get revived just get more chances to kill other people (lowering their KDR and increasing theirs, without a net change in average KDR)? That would mean it makes more sense for average KDR to be under 1... Do people suicide that much?


Idk to be honest. Just put another into the database that has a 1.023 which makes him top 48% so slightly above avg BUT is only based on the players with stats logged on the site I suppose.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Idk to be honest. Just put another into the database that has a 1.023 which makes him top 48% so slightly above avg BUT is only based on the players with stats logged on the site I suppose.


I forgot about BF4 stats.

I'm in the top 30% with only 1.272 KDR and top 13% with only 1.67 KDR in BF3.







I wonder which people are doing so poorly to make me look so good...


----------



## bond32

What database? Where?


----------



## Krazee

man I just switched from my trackball mouse to the G700 and it's kind of painful lol


----------



## Outcasst

Hi guys, ever since the new patch I'm getting horrible hit reg issues.

Here's a video I made on the test range to demonstrate.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> What database? Where?


Think he was referring to http://bf4stats.com/


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Hi guys, ever since the new patch I'm getting horrible hit reg issues.
> 
> Here's a video I made on the test range to demonstrate.


I would test this on a server with a patient friend or two. I would even be willing to help tonight or tomorrow if you want. The test range is known to be buggy. Especially those targets you are shooting at AFAIK.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Yo don't hate! Although I might upgrade to a QNIX 27" 1440p next month when my new rig is ready for it


If you have deep pockets wait for the M270DAN02.3 to be produced by whoever. .....or don't wait get the QNIX now and sell it when it comes out because nobody knows when that will be.
It's supposedly 120 or 144hz IPS 1440 gaming monitor to blow the SWIFT away.

P.S. I owned the SWIFT.....such crap for the price.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Yo don't hate! Although I might upgrade to a QNIX 27" 1440p next month when my new rig is ready for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have deep pockets wait for the M270DAN02.3 to be produced by whoever. .....or don't wait get the QNIX now and sell it when it comes out because nobody knows when that will be.
> It's supposedly 120 or 144hz IPS 1440 gaming monitor to blow the SWIFT away.
> 
> P.S. I owned the SWIFT.....such crap for the price.
Click to expand...

gsync support too?

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aDyerSituation*
> 
> Hey fellas! BF3 and earlier fan, just got BF4 a week ago. I have a 1.5 kd and 1.01 w/l ratio for what it's worth and I am looking for people to play with!
> My name on there is aDyerSituation


Have you applied to the *OCN Platoon*? If you're already a member, you can search in battlelog who's currently playing and just join in. See you in the battlefield.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> gsync support too?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


No real need for G Sync with a response rate so fast and refresh rate so high. Hence you pay for the module which is so heavily hinged on nvidia driver support which is not as good as it once was. Well not as snappy. I would rather an IPS that is AMD friendly in case my next GPU isn't Nvidia.

That said the SWIFT as a 1440 144hz monitor is great for a TN but it should have a $500 non G Sync model available. That I would use in the mean time but for now the 144hz ASUS 1080 is working fine.
I ofc miss the higher reso but I am exercising patience for once. To quote Mr. Cheasel from Grandma's Boy "Good Things are Coming!"


----------



## Ovrclck

I need help unlocking the GOL.. Anyone willing to assist?


----------



## (sic)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I need help unlocking the GOL.. Anyone willing to assist?


I should be on later tonight. Hit me up.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *(sic)*
> 
> I should be on later tonight. Hit me up.


Dude! Thanks Sean!


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I need help unlocking the GOL.. Anyone willing to assist?


What does one need to do?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> What does one need to do?


Quote:


> 5 kills on the highest tower on Firestorm or Caspian Border
> Forget Caspian Border. Try Firestorm (High ticket) only. Use your favorite class and weapon, get on that tower and don't forget to bring your claymores. It doesn't matter if you get the kills on the lowest or highest level of the tower. It doesn't matter if you make those 5 kills with a sniper rifle, LMG or your repair tool. It's still a *****, but placing claymores in front of the first ladder makes it a lot easier.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What do you guys figure is the average KDR?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I figure it'd be slightly over 1 because people get revived and that boosts up their KDR, no? Or does that not matter, because people who get revived just get more chances to kill other people (lowering their KDR and increasing theirs, without a net change in average KDR)? That would mean it makes more sense for average KDR to be under 1... Do people suicide that much?


I would assume the average is over 1 because of the revive rate. Although I'm one of those that never get revived and it absolutely makes me rage beyond the heavens.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I forgot about BF4 stats.
> 
> I'm in the top 30% with only 1.272 KDR and top 13% with only 1.67 KDR in BF3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder which people are doing so poorly to make me look so good...


I'm at 1.4 and that is low compared to what my current is. Wish we could reset that or it gave us just the last 3 months at a time. It would be closer to 2/1. That's pounding the ground to .... no helo whoring here.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *(sic)*
> 
> I should be on later tonight. Hit me up.


Same here .....


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I would assume the average is over 1 because of the revive rate. Although I'm one of those that never get revived and it absolutely makes me rage beyond the heavens.
> I'm at 1.4 and that is low compared to what my current is. Wish we could reset that or it gave us just the last 3 months at a time. It would be closer to 2/1. That's pounding the ground to .... no helo whoring here.


You rage? Really? Naww...








lol

I never play medic so I dont revive but u always get ammo from me so dont' comaplin so much


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> You rage? Really? Naww...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> I never play medic so I dont revive but u always get ammo from me so dont' comaplin so much


Lmao .... I would never complain about that.


----------



## amay200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> You rage? Really? Naww...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> I never play medic so I dont revive but u always get ammo from me so dont' comaplin so much


I bounce between medic and engineer.... We'd make a good team


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I would assume the average is over 1 because of the revive rate. Although I'm one of those that never get revived and it absolutely makes me rage beyond the heavens.


Yes, also "Assist counts as kill"







They count as kill for both players, right?


----------



## rudyae86

Hey guys, anyone can recommend a good .cfg file to be use that makes a noticable difference in performance?

I use to have one but ever since I reinstalled everything, I didnt bother to do it again.

But since I see people using different configs, Im not even sure which one is best or which ones really work....

Thanks


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> Hey guys, anyone can recommend a good .cfg file to be use that makes a noticable difference in performance?
> 
> I use to have one but ever since I reinstalled everything, I didnt bother to do it again.
> 
> But since I see people using different configs, Im not even sure which one is best or which ones really work....
> 
> Thanks


^This


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Hi guys, ever since the new patch I'm getting horrible hit reg issues.
> 
> Here's a video I made on the test range to demonstrate.


I didn't have problems like these when I tried the range.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Yes, also "Assist counts as kill"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They count as kill for both players, right?


True, good question. The BF4 stats seems to show that 1kdr is average, not more than 1kdr.


----------



## BoredErica

Wow.

Absolutely horrible day for me today. Time to spend the rest of it sitting here playing BF4 so I don't have to deal with it.


----------



## Ghost12

Auto team/squad joining has not been working so well for me lately. Joined fellow Ocn players a few times from friends list and ended up on opposing team and not able to switch. A while ago it would auto switch me but not atm unless is server based. Has still been a blast on the same server but would prefer to play with than against as why joined them in the first place.


----------



## BoredErica

I keep forgetting to join games with other OCN members. I'll get on that next game.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Auto team/squad joining has not been working so well for me lately. Joined fellow Ocn players a few times from friends list and ended up on opposing team and not able to switch. A while ago it would auto switch me but not atm unless is server based. Has still been a blast on the same server but would prefer to play with than against as why joined them in the first place.


Yeah that was a bummer last night - and usually on that server with the same tags it will put you together, maybe something has changed since patch? @kcuestag


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Yeah that was a bummer last night - and usually on that server with the same tags it will put you together, maybe something has changed since patch? @kcuestag


I think it has, it was you I joined after my game on yet again the oppsing team on the dawnbreaker map prior. I joined you on flood zone and bam, I AM THE ENEMY lol


----------



## bigaza2151

finally got the phantom inintiate done!



and it loos like ****......



i know the trainee camo is where its at but i just cant see myself flying a jet let alone getting 20 kills


----------



## Ghost12

How is everyone finding the skill stat since the patch? I feel it has been stealth adjusted. It is hard to come by depending on game type but easier to lose in my experience. That stat gets right up my nose. It is unbalanced for all game modes like conquest large where some times you can only play what is going on in terms of strength of team.

For example just joined this Rouge game, the team was trapped in spawn, hundreds of tickets down, managed to do reasonably well against the flow and it was worth absolutely nada.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/520193548102864896/780470447/

Yet i joined a metro server half way through for my first game of the day, couldnt really get going and went 20-15 and that was worth minus 12. Joined a friend the other day at end of round was minus 25 for 2 minutes play.

I hope they adjust or fix this rubbish stat or at least give the option to remove it from the centre of the battlelog.


----------



## BoredErica

I don't get why DICE made roofcamping even more accessible... Zavod top, plus a way to lock the only ladder to get up there? And Rogue Transmission, same guy up top of the roof sniping out spawn over and over and he's died zero times. I hate snipers and honestly I wouldn't mind if DICE totally removed all sniper rifles from the game. Half the time it's the guy camping our spawn, the other time it's a bunch of snipers camping top of C at Siege of Shanghai hitting absolutely nobody and doing nothing.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> How is everyone finding the skill stat since the patch? I feel it has been stealth adjusted. It is hard to come by depending on game type but easier to lose in my experience. That stat gets right up my nose. It is unbalanced for all game modes like conquest large where some times you can only play what is going on in terms of strength of team.
> 
> For example just joined this Rouge game, the team was trapped in spawn, hundreds of tickets down, managed to do reasonably well against the flow and it was worth absolutely nada.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/520193548102864896/780470447/
> 
> Yet i joined a metro server half way through for my first game of the day, couldnt really get going and went 20-15 and that was worth minus 12. Joined a friend the other day at end of round was minus 25 for 2 minutes play.
> 
> I hope they adjust or fix this rubbish stat or at least give the option to remove it from the centre of the battlelog.


Well, it's not like anybody ever cared about the skill stat though, lol. And that's probably due in part to the fact that nobody knows how it's even calculated since its inception.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I don't get why DICE made roofcamping even more accessible... Zavod top, plus a way to lock the only ladder to get up there? And Rogue Transmission, same guy up top of the roof sniping out spawn over and over and he's died zero times. I hate snipers and honestly I wouldn't mind if DICE totally removed all sniper rifles from the game. Half the time it's the guy camping our spawn, the other time it's a bunch of snipers camping top of C at Siege of Shanghai hitting absolutely nobody and doing nothing.


Let them roofcamp all they want. Support has mortars for a reason. I dont blame players for doing it. Its part of the terrain and gameplay. I do agree its kinda cheap, but the game has balances.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I don't get why DICE made roofcamping even more accessible... Zavod top, plus a way to lock the only ladder to get up there?


You are able to shoot the latch open with a sniper rifle or a deagle, magnum or rex.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

RPG ALL THE SNIPERS

Lol.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Well, it's not like anybody ever cared about the skill stat though, lol. And that's probably due in part to the fact that nobody knows how it's even calculated since its inception.


I would not care about it if it was not the most prominent number on my battlelog. And roof camping completely agree, Siege of Shanghai is a joke, verticality adds nothing to the game play imo and just promotes terrible play. They have removed the transport heli from the rush version I believe, they should make roofs out of bounds.Its not snipers that bother me on the roof, is the dropping of mines and slams and the sraw up tha ass when trying to get past first base.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I don't get why DICE made roofcamping even more accessible... Zavod top, plus a way to lock the only ladder to get up there? And Rogue Transmission, same guy up top of the roof sniping out spawn over and over and he's died zero times. I hate snipers and honestly I wouldn't mind if DICE totally removed all sniper rifles from the game. Half the time it's the guy camping our spawn, the other time it's a bunch of snipers camping top of C at Siege of Shanghai hitting absolutely nobody and doing nothing.


I was playing Shanghai last night with a bunch of people. We had snipers across from C on the building. We just took our attach heli and took them all out. Done deal.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Yes, also "Assist counts as kill"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They count as kill for both players, right?


Yes they do.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> How is everyone finding the skill stat since the patch? I feel it has been stealth adjusted. It is hard to come by depending on game type but easier to lose in my experience. That stat gets right up my nose. It is unbalanced for all game modes like conquest large where some times you can only play what is going on in terms of strength of team.
> 
> For example just joined this Rouge game, the team was trapped in spawn, hundreds of tickets down, managed to do reasonably well against the flow and it was worth absolutely nada.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/520193548102864896/780470447/
> 
> Yet i joined a metro server half way through for my first game of the day, couldnt really get going and went 20-15 and that was worth minus 12. Joined a friend the other day at end of round was minus 25 for 2 minutes play.
> 
> I hope they adjust or fix this rubbish stat or at least give the option to remove it from the centre of the battlelog.


I put little stock in the "skill" number. I can go 130-40 on Peaks with major flag capping and have a skill of 250. It's crap or they also ninja compare it to others in the server as well. Kinda of like grading on a curve. There's a guy from Reddit that figured out the formula for it but I don't think he took that into consideration. How you are doing vs the other players in the server.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Yes they do.


Still wondering how with all this and revives, how the average KDR is below 1...


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Still wondering how with all this and revives, how the average KDR is below 1...


I take little stock in BFstats anyway. Not something I pay attention to anymore. Was only kool when BF42 was the popular game.


----------



## Atomagenesis

My stats are pretty good, but I usually on play TDM/Rush. Look up Ascetik.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> RPG ALL THE SNIPERS
> 
> Lol.


Yep! SRAW ftw


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Wow.
> Absolutely horrible day for me today. Time to spend the rest of it sitting here playing BF4 so I don't have to deal with it.


That was me on Tuesday. Early dentist appointment, got in an accident on the way home. Got home with no vehicle and internet was out for the day. I couldn't win...


----------



## SightUp

People that are having issues with mouse lag, graphic issues, who want a better config, add me on Battlelog. I have the fix.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> People that are having issues with mouse lag, graphic issues, who want a better config, add me on Battlelog. I have the fix.


That sounds suspicious.


----------



## (sic)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> People that are having issues with mouse lag, graphic issues, who want a better config, add me on Battlelog. I have the fix.


Why not post it here for everyone to see?


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That sounds suspicious.


Everyone should know me for I make the most comprehensive configs online.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *(sic)*
> 
> Why not post it here for everyone to see?


----------



## Krazee

HAX!


----------



## SightUp

Because I tried that in the past and people... are people.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

did someone say hack?


----------



## Aesthethc

Hey guys just wanted to show off my latest games, havent shared any battlelog's here for a while...

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/517076277797484416/376268602/
174-22

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/519643336566915776/376268602/
149-11

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/511659552430863104/376268602/
131-11

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/510204094163694336/376268602/
107-3

Currently took back my spot at #9 ranked USA for A-heli, working my way back to take #8.

Also, wanted to share an event that my BF4 organization is holding. Edge-gamers Organization will be holding a Juggernaut event later this month! I am one of the admins for =eGO= servers, you can find me in the 24/7 =eGO= Shanghai server.

*http://www.edge-gamers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=273026*





We are partnered with EA/DICE to bring you this event! Its not a mod, just modified server configs -- we also brought the zombie event last month that TheRussianBadger was advertising!

We will be announcing more information when it is finalized, the dates are still tentative.


----------



## bigaza2151

the new firefighter camo looks ok, wonder if its just a battlepack item


----------



## DuckKnuckle

So whenever I try to load up Battlelog, I get a "Server not found" error.

Any ideas? Everything else works fine.

-edit-

Seems when I try to go onto ea.com I get the same issue.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> So whenever I try to load up Battlelog, I get a "Server not found" error.
> 
> Any ideas? Everything else works fine.
> 
> -edit-
> 
> Seems when I try to go onto ea.com I get the same issue.


Are you using chrome? Chrome is having issues for a bunch of people w/ battlelog right now.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Are you using chrome? Chrome is having issues for a bunch of people w/ battlelog right now.


Chrome, Firefox, IE.

None of them work.


----------



## BoredErica

Chrome on Battlelog was using 25% cpu usage on my CPU. GG.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> Everyone should know me for I make the most comprehensive configs online.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Originally Posted by (sic) View Post
> 
> Why not post it here for everyone to see?


^^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> Because I tried that in the past and people... are people.


I can only see your last post in May in this thread, but no .cfg

If you have some useful info please post for the members benefit.


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> ^^
> I can only see your last post in May in this thread, but no .cfg
> 
> If you have some useful info please post for the members benefit.


^^^This


----------



## Zoroastrian

I get flickering blocks of textures after every two or three rounds real pain in the Russ.
Generally happens after some intense explosions or zooming in s gun fight.
I have changed out and ibis talked all the latest drivers more than 5 times now and can not seem to fix this flickering :-(
Can anyone help please ? I'm running 4770k at 4.8 with 2x7990 using 14.7 driver yes I have tried the latest beta and the standard 14.9 they don't work well for me and I still get flickers 14.7 gives me by far the most reliable fps and consistency amongst maps.


----------



## SightUp

No thanks. I would rather help out people on an individual basis with stuff like this.

In case it wasn't obvious, my username is SightUp. Feel free to add me.


----------



## Atomagenesis

Finally got the GOL last night, think I still prefer the M98B.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> How is everyone finding the skill stat since the patch? I feel it has been stealth adjusted. It is hard to come by depending on game type but easier to lose in my experience. That stat gets right up my nose. It is unbalanced for all game modes like conquest large where some times you can only play what is going on in terms of strength of team.
> 
> For example just joined this Rouge game, the team was trapped in spawn, hundreds of tickets down, managed to do reasonably well against the flow and it was worth absolutely nada.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/520193548102864896/780470447/
> 
> Yet i joined a metro server half way through for my first game of the day, couldnt really get going and went 20-15 and that was worth minus 12. Joined a friend the other day at end of round was minus 25 for 2 minutes play.
> 
> I hope they adjust or fix this rubbish stat or at least give the option to remove it from the centre of the battlelog.


Yep Skill stat is fairly useless. It can move 100 points in 3 matches, and usually toward the negative... The formula for it was discovered, it basically only favors TDM/Domination, because KPM has a large influence on how it is calculated.

Also I think it may be a fluid number (or battlelog was just being buggy) because when I checked my soldier stats after I was done playing my skill was at 399, then when I checked it the next day without playing anything it was 403. So... DICE logic.

It would be nice to have the option to hide it since it isn't favorable to all types of gameplay.

Also you really get screwed if you join a game and it ends before you can do anything, those typically give you a -20 or worse lol.


----------



## (sic)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> No thanks. I would rather help out people on an individual basis with stuff like this.
> 
> In case it wasn't obvious, my username is SightUp. Feel free to add me.


Sounds like you're hiding something... Let's hear it!


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> No thanks. I would rather help out people on an individual basis with stuff like this.
> 
> In case it wasn't obvious, my username is SightUp. Feel free to add me.


ha, you want me to add to you BL friends just to find out some info that I may already know....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *(sic)*
> 
> Sounds like you're hiding something... Let's hear it!


what he said...

Its just a .cfg , copy and paste it, real easy, it aint rockect science.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Yep! SRAW ftw


UCAV works well too, if you can get close enough to be in range...


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> UCAV works well too, if you can get close enough to be in range...


If you have it unlocked of course


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *(sic)*
> 
> Why not post it here for everyone to see?


OMG this guy again?!?!

He pulled this crap once before here. Nice to see he's back trolling again.









*SightUp*, just stay a lurker please. Sheesh... #bigthumbsdown


----------



## nasmith2000

Not to mention that configs really depend on the machine, and if you value looks over performance, etc. I found it best to take 10 minutes, learn which each line does, and play around a little until you find a config you like.


----------



## keikei

Woot Woot! OCN Platoon now Rank 24.











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> OMG this guy again?!?!
> 
> He pulled this crap once before here. Nice to see he's back trolling again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SightUp*, just stay a lurker please. Sheesh... #bigthumbsdown


Sorry this isn't Reddit.


----------



## the9quad

So an individual asks for help, and someone tells them "no thanks I only help out individuals"? Am I missing something or does that just come across as a big what???









AND FINALLY OUT OF A HOTEL AFTER 60 DAYS!!!!! Get my place and real internet tomorrow WOOOOHOOOO!!!!!


----------



## SightUp

You can talk to me one on one if you want my super awesome config. Gaw... Go use one of the 100's of other incomplete configs out there if you don't care.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> You can talk to me one on one if you want my super awesome config. Gaw... Go use one of the 100's of other incomplete configs out there if you don't care.


If you have super awesome configs, how come ive never heard of you?


----------



## SightUp

Because I do not post them publicly anymore.

And to sum it all up, the reason I do not do it, kind of the vibes that I am getting here. I post them and it breaks someones game and the come back to the forums and rage. It's like then, do it yourself or help me troubleshoot it with you. They aren't ever interested in working on the problem. Then others say it does nothing. Well, then do not use it. Saying what it doesn't do doesn't help anything at all. If people were to post constructive criticisms only or actual troubleshooting diag stuff, it would be great. Or a person will play Metro, say they get 50fps, and then they play Firestorm and get 50fps and say that my config doesn't work. You know the site www.TweakGuides.com? You know why he shut down his forums? Because nothing was constructive at the end of the day. It was just complaining and incoherent collection of crap. I am happy to help out a person, improve frame rates, reduce input and mouse lag, no problem. But I do not want to be an author to a thread where there will be a few 1,000 views and people just complain. If you want help, you will ask. Easy enough.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> Because I do not post them publicly anymore.
> 
> And to sum it all up, the reason I do not do it, kind of the vibes that I am getting here. I post them and it breaks someones game and the come back to the forums and rage. It's like then, do it yourself or help me troubleshoot it with you. They aren't ever interested in working on the problem. Then others say it does nothing. Well, then do not use it. Saying what it doesn't do doesn't help anything at all. If people were to post constructive criticisms only or actual troubleshooting diag stuff, it would be great. Or a person will play Metro, say they get 50fps, and then they play Firestorm and get 50fps and say that my config doesn't work. You know the site www.TweakGuides.com? You know why he shut down his forums? Because nothing was constructive at the end of the day. It was just complaining and incoherent collection of crap. I am happy to help out a person, improve frame rates, reduce input and mouse lag, no problem. But I do not want to be an author to a thread where there will be a few 1,000 views and people just complain. If you want help, you will ask. Easy enough.


This is OCN. Most of us will give out constructive criticism. If you are sincere, please help us out. We are a genuine community of gamers







, not battlelog.


----------



## SightUp

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517862/cvg-the-evil-within-on-pc-is-locked-at-30fps/240_20

Yes. Page 13 sure shows this is a. . . loving community.


----------



## error-id10t

I don't think you have one...









Here is mine, feel free to criticise tell me what I should add. I'm not after more FPS, I want prettiness without lag. BTW: there are a whole heap of configs floating around but half of them have commands which don't even exist, so happy to include as long as it exists..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



gametime.maxvariablefps 100
WorldRender.MotionBlurEnable 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurRadialBlurMax 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurQuality 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurMaxSampleCount 0
WorldRender.TransparencyShadowmapsEnable 1
PostProcess.DynamicAOEnable 0
postprocess.hbaobilateralblurCSenable 0
RenderDevice.Dx11Enable 1
RenderDevice.Dx11Dot1Enable 1
RenderDevice.Dx11Dot1RunTimeEnable 1
RenderDevice.VSyncEnable 0
RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 0
RenderDevice.RenderAheadLimit 2
Perfoverlay.DrawFPS 1


----------



## keikei

This is the vid settings i find to be the best visually without sacrificing too much fps. I get around 60 fps. AA and AO tend to be very costly frame count-wise, so i dont use it.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> This is the vid settings i find to be the best visually without sacrificing too much fps. I get around 60 fps. AA and AO tend to be very costly frame count-wise, so i dont use it.


AA postprocessing helps the AA a little bit with relatively little FPS penalty. The PostProcessing option also hits the FPS a lot even though the image is often the same. I see you already have it at low.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> AA postprocessing helps the AA a little bit with relatively little FPS penalty. The PostProcessing option also hits the FPS a lot even though the image is often the same. I see you already have it at low.


Hmmm...didnt know that. I'll try it out. Maybe i dont have to wait for the next gen of cards to get rid of the jaggies.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Hmmm...didnt know that. I'll try it out. Maybe i dont have to wait for the next gen of cards to get rid of the jaggies.


I basically tested each setting independent of each other and took multiple pictures. Postprocessing AA seems independent of normal AA as far as I can tell.


----------



## amay200

so close to beating you keikei


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amay200*
> 
> 
> 
> so close to beating you keikei978


Fun round. Dat team was good. Yeah, i got lucky on a few rpg shots. Dude decided to slow down right infront of me and i took the shot. I'll be playing all weekend!


----------



## keikei

Opinions on the MTAR-21?


----------



## amay200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Fun round. Dat team was good. Yeah, i got lucky on a few rpg shots. Dude decided to slow down right infront of me and i took the shot. I'll be playing all weekend!


I'll be playing whenever I can this weekend (thanksgiving holiday in canada - 2 gatherings of people that I must attend)


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1517862/cvg-the-evil-within-on-pc-is-locked-at-30fps/240_20
> 
> Yes. Page 13 sure shows this is a. . . loving community.


That's weird I've helped out people here and never experienced that. Oh well, to each their own.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> Because I do not post them publicly anymore.
> 
> And to sum it all up, the reason I do not do it, kind of the vibes that I am getting here. *I post them and it breaks someones game and the come back to the forums and rage*. It's like then, do it yourself or help me troubleshoot it with you. They aren't ever interested in working on the problem. Then others say it does nothing. Well, then do not use it. Saying what it doesn't do doesn't help anything at all. If people were to post constructive criticisms only or actual troubleshooting diag stuff, it would be great. Or a person will play Metro, say they get 50fps, and then they play Firestorm and get 50fps and say that my config doesn't work. You know the site www.TweakGuides.com? You know why he shut down his forums? Because nothing was constructive at the end of the day. It was just complaining and incoherent collection of crap. I am happy to help out a person, improve frame rates, reduce input and mouse lag, no problem. But I do not want to be an author to a thread where there will be a few 1,000 views and people just complain. If you want help, you will ask. Easy enough.


Now that sounds like something you would experience on BL or similar forums, not something on OCN.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1517862/cvg-the-evil-within-on-pc-is-locked-at-30fps/240_20
> 
> Yes. Page 13 sure shows this is a. . . loving community.


Good to see you spreading the love bro and not the ha...... oh wait a minute
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saeedkunna*
> 
> preloading the game now on steam hopes it unlock's early


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> You bought it? /looks at you with pure resentment and hatred for supporting this game.


----------



## OkanG

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/user/OkanGultekin/

I can't go into the match history (Chrome crashes immideately), but take a look at my last match. Was number 1 on the server with no one even close to me, feels good to carry hard








Sorry if it's not all that impressive, but I'm pretty mad at the game, so this was really good compared to my average game. I wish I activated my 100% boost instead of my 25% lol.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> Not to mention that configs really depend on the machine, and if you value looks over performance, etc. I found it best to take 10 minutes, learn which each line does, and play around a little until you find a config you like.


^This

Would love a reference guide for these lines for games. I don't understand them and often just copy paste a popular config or line and then any erratic game bug makes me go hunting for the cause.
Tweaking more than gaming we discussed this already


----------



## Atomagenesis

TK'd someone. So he thinks it's ok to TK me 15 times in a row, reviving me, then TK'ing me over and over like a total piece of rat crap. I was so pissed I punched my keyboard and some keys flew off. Needless to say, I'll be taking a break from BF4 for awhile. People like that just need to burn in Hell, the server didn't even ban him for doing it. Those are the types of people who shouldn't even be allowed to play videogames.

Games don't piss me off easily, but this guy was out of control. I should have left earlier but I didn't ZeeGovna is his name, if you are ever in a game with him, just leave.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomagenesis*
> 
> TK'd someone. So he thinks it's ok to TK me 15 times in a row, reviving me, then TK'ing me over and over like a total piece of rat crap. I was so pissed I punched my keyboard and some keys flew off. Needless to say, I'll be taking a break from BF4 for awhile. People like that just need to burn in Hell, the server didn't even ban him for doing it. Those are the types of people who shouldn't even be allowed to play videogames.
> 
> Games don't piss me off easily, but this guy was out of control. I should have left earlier but I didn't ZeeGovna is his name, if you are ever in a game with him, just leave.


Needless rage? you could have just refused the revive no?. Just a thought


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomagenesis*
> 
> TK'd someone. So he thinks it's ok to TK me 15 times in a row, reviving me, then TK'ing me over and over like a total piece of rat crap. I was so pissed I punched my keyboard and some keys flew off. Needless to say, I'll be taking a break from BF4 for awhile. People like that just need to burn in Hell, the server didn't even ban him for doing it. Those are the types of people who shouldn't even be allowed to play videogames.
> 
> Games don't piss me off easily, but this guy was out of control. I should have left earlier but I didn't ZeeGovna is his name, if you are ever in a game with him, just leave.


Haha, that's actually quite funny









Why keep accepting?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomagenesis*
> 
> TK'd someone. So he thinks it's ok to TK me 15 times in a row, reviving me, then TK'ing me over and over like a total piece of rat crap. I was so pissed I punched my keyboard and some keys flew off. Needless to say, I'll be taking a break from BF4 for awhile. People like that just need to burn in Hell, the server didn't even ban him for doing it. Those are the types of people who shouldn't even be allowed to play videogames.
> 
> Games don't piss me off easily, but this guy was out of control. I should have left earlier but I didn't ZeeGovna is his name, if you are ever in a game with him, just leave.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Haha, that's actually quite funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why keep accepting?


Seems like the guy was already on the edge and your little transgression was just enough to push him over. To say he over reacted would be an understatement. Auto kick for x amount of tk's wouldve dealt with the situation.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Opinions on the MTAR-21?


Love it!


----------



## SightUp

Configs do not depends on the machine unless the commands are sensitive to the specific hardware, such as video cards, that you have in the computer. Only command that my config has that does not account for any hardware issue would be Mantle. Other than the refresh rate, there is no other reason why my config cannot help out any person who uses it.


----------



## Atomagenesis

He was killing me before i could even hit deploy or revive, needless to say it actually made me super angry... like unhealthily... then I started being a jerk to my wife afterwards cause she came in and asked what the banging was (me fist slamming my ducky 2108). At that point, I knew I needed to take a break from BF4 for awhile.









I have been known to rage before. Broke 3 Dreamcast controllers from playing Street Fighter III third strike back in the day when I was super competitive.


----------



## Zakharov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Opinions on the MTAR-21?


Love it. Also makes sure to remind me that it's the only DLC Carbine in the game, which is pretty disappointing.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/user/OkanGultekin/
> 
> I can't go into the match history (Chrome crashes immideately), but take a look at my last match. Was number 1 on the server with no one even close to me, feels good to carry hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if it's not all that impressive, but I'm pretty mad at the game, so this was really good compared to my average game. I wish I activated my 100% boost instead of my 25% lol.


I don't use XP boosts. It increases my level artificially fast, which I don't want. I want my level to really represent my experience.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I don't use XP boosts. It increases my level artificially fast, which I don't want. I want my level to really represent my experience.


----------



## DiceAir

So I was playing BF4 yesterday using dx11.1. I had a bunch of chrome tabs open. I'm at 16GB ram and my memory only went up to 10GB usage but BF4 told me that i'm out of memory. Can anyone tell me why?


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> Configs do not depends on the machine unless the commands are sensitive to the specific hardware, such as video cards, that you have in the computer. Only command that my config has that does not account for any hardware issue would be Mantle. Other than the refresh rate, there is no other reason why my config cannot help out any person who uses it.


Ok, well I seem to have found your motivation for posting -personal gain.

I normally would not post a private message, but in this case I think it needs to be shared with the community.

Quote:


> cfg
> Conversation between SightUp and me
> 
> daguardian
> Yesterday at 3:33 pm
> c'mon bro, share me a .cfg pls..
> 
> for highest quality, rig in sig
> 
> SightUp
> Today at 3:19 am
> I do cfgs... cfgs are ment for untra low quality for best performance. Buy me a titan and I will make you an ultra high cfg.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Ok, well I seem to have found your motivation for posting -personal gain.
> 
> I normally would not post a private message, but in this case I think it needs to be shared with the community.


Wow, this guy is a joke. That has to be proof enough to get him banned or something. That is just outrageous.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Ok, well I seem to have found your motivation for posting -personal gain.
> 
> I normally would not post a private message, but in this case I think it needs to be shared with the community.


Oh dear, I think he is best ignored to be honest like other similar members over the course of time have been in this thread.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Oh dear, I think he is best igonored to be honest like other similar members over the couse of time have been in this thread.


exactly, if he wants to help, he will help, if he is all about self aggrandizement, he will eventually be ignored.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> exactly, if he wants to help, he will help, if he is all about self aggrandizement, he will eventually be ignored.


And OT did you get my chat messgae the other day on battlelog regarding APS in ground vehicless versus air laser guided. The trick to it working is after popping it not to move the vehicle, sit still until after the APS takes care of it. When you move or are moving, APS failing must be something to do with the hit boxes or the location you deployed it.


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> So I was playing BF4 yesterday using dx11.1. I had a bunch of chrome tabs open. I'm at 16GB ram and my memory only went up to 10GB usage but BF4 told me that i'm out of memory. Can anyone tell me why?


Check your vram usage.


----------



## DiceAir

vram usage is about 2.5GB and I'm running 2x r9 280x


----------



## keikei

Question for recon players. How do you get a spawn beacon to deploy in the air?


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Opinions on the MTAR-21?


I use the MTAR with silencer and angled and i feel like its one of the best highest RPM and Close Quarters Combat weapon. Coupled with silencer, it barely has any kick but spits out enough bullets to down a person quick.

I used to use the ACW-R but moved to the MTAR


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Question for recon players. How do you get a spawn beacon to deploy in the air?


I think it's just dependent on where you put it.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> So I was playing BF4 yesterday using dx11.1. I had a bunch of chrome tabs open. I'm at 16GB ram and my memory only went up to 10GB usage but BF4 told me that i'm out of memory. Can anyone tell me why?


So many different memory leaks I've read about or experienced. Just google BF4 memory leaks.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> And OT did you get my chat messgae the other day on battlelog regarding APS in ground vehicless versus air laser guided. The trick to it working is after popping it not to move the vehicle, sit still until after the APS takes care of it. When you move or are moving, APS failing must be something to do with the hit boxes or the location you deployed it.


Nah I didnt get it man (was on hotel net), but thanks! + rep


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Question for recon players. How do you get a spawn beacon to deploy in the air?


It depends on the gametype and map and if there is a ceiling above the beacon. You also spawn facing to the left of where you place it.


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> I use the MTAR with silencer and angled and i feel like its one of the best highest RPM and Close Quarters Combat weapon. Coupled with silencer, it barely has any kick but spits out enough bullets to down a person quick.
> 
> I used to use the ACW-R but moved to the MTAR


I second this. I nearly have 1k kills with it and counting. When silenced it really is a CQ beast. Its also very effective at medium to long range if you tap fire it properly. But contrary to you i moved to this from the AS VAL.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> I use the MTAR with silencer and angled and i feel like its one of the best highest RPM and Close Quarters Combat weapon. Coupled with silencer, it barely has any kick but spits out enough bullets to down a person quick.
> 
> I used to use the ACW-R but moved to the MTAR


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> I second this. I nearly have 1k kills with it and counting. When silenced it really is a CQ beast. Its also very effective at medium to long range if you tap fire it properly. But contrary to you i moved to this from the AS VAL.


Low recoil on a 900 rof gun? What other attachments are you guys using? Thanks for the responses.


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Low recoil on a 900 rof gun? What other attachments are you guys using? Thanks for the responses.


Silencer+Angled grip+Holo sight. Maybe there are other better configurations but i haven't tried them all.


----------



## Zoroastrian

So all this talk of config files etc I was wondering if anyone knew how to make the cursor pointer appear on the middle screen when using the command rose on an eyefinity display ?
the darn thing always pops up on the far left screen and by the time I have found it and move it to the correct command im generally dead or the order is no longer valid !


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Ok, well I seem to have found your motivation for posting -personal gain.
> 
> I normally would not post a private message, but in this case I think it needs to be shared with the community.


You wanted something from me that I do not do. You wanted a high end config. I do not do those nor have I said I ever will make them. They hinder your performance and in turn, you do not do as well.

And thanks for proving my point guys!


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> You wanted something from me that I do not do. You wanted a high end config. I do not do those nor have I said I ever will make them. They hinder your performance and in turn, you do not do as well.
> 
> And thanks for proving my point guys!


No one cares about your config or your drama, if you want to help someone do it, if not just take it to pm's. You remind me of Gionight and his skyrim modding...

Anyway, an era has come to an end, I have officially given up on the ACE52, they nerfed it to heck. Wont nerf an LMG with a 100000 round clip, but for some reason the ace52 got hit hard. It's pathetic up close, and far away it is totally useless, the gun is a complete waste now.


----------



## DoomDash

SLI crashing still. Guess I''ll forever play single GPU.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Low recoil on a 900 rof gun? What other attachments are you guys using? Thanks for the responses.


Silencer + Angled + Holo for me as well.

i tend to shoot in bursts of 4-5 bullets so with the angled grip and suppressor it makes a huge difference. I also run with the AEK-971 With Holo + Angled + either Compensator or Suppressor. The High ROF guns are guns that i tend to use CQC and medium range. Longer range.... i might probably opt for a bulldog or AR160

At very close engagements, full auto MTAR on suppressor is very easy to control, can take out 2-3 people at a time in a single clip.


----------



## ggoldfingerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> SLI crashing still. Guess I''ll forever play single GPU.


One or two SLI crashes per day. Glad this latest update works so well.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

played this weekend and i would get kicked after every match/wouldnt transition to next map but other than that it ran well.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> And thanks for proving my point guys!


man you keep digging. nobody is trying to make you feel like an outcast, but you need a basic understanding of how communities work and change your approach. picture a bunch of guys and girls eating lunch at a picnic table. they meet up a couple times a week to chat about a common interest. one day, a guy walks up to the table, announces he is a god-like figure, and starts whispering in people ears that he can transfer his god-like knowledge to them, if only they pack up their lunch and follow you into the forest. you're just asking for ridicule with that approach. and not just here at ocn, but in life generally. the cool thing to do would be to say, yeah, my bad, and post the freaking config.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

There is no config. There is no battlefield. Take the red pill and see the truth


----------



## Curleyyy

Has DICE fixed the Chrome 64bit issue yet? Also how do we get in on the OCN platoon. I play quite frequently and often feel lonely :CC


----------



## Curleyyy

For the people after "configs" for higher frame rates, *these combined settings render my ability to play at a solid 120 FPS in all situations*: large maps, maximum players, lots of gunfights and vehicle movement and even running through heavy smoke.

I've personally found that setting your native resolution with everything turned off or low *helps with increasing frame rate while keeping sharpness.*

Then setting Texture Quality, Texture Filtering and Mesh Quality to high or ultra *helps with visibility, especially distance visibility.*

Finally setting 2x MSAA *helps with reducing the jagged edges* which are highly distracting, *while offering minimal performance loss* as 4x and higher offer marginal increase in detail, and only add to adding object blurring.



You can also use BF4 Settings Editor to disable DX11 ( personally I'm not sure if it actually works ) and to *lower the shadows resolution* which *drastically helps* with increasing frame rate.


----------



## BoredErica

No post AA? y?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> There is no config. There is no battlefield. Take the red pill and see the truth


----------



## Curleyyy

AA Post + Post Processing set to their highest values on the right, and their lowest values on the left.
There wasn't any noticeable difference with Post Processing on low, and AA Post on its highest.

From a competitive standpoint ( increasing fps and visibility ) there's no reason to have them enabled.


----------



## BoredErica

I did no MSAA with postprocessing AA. I saw a different with screenshots. I tested on the training map.


----------



## the9quad

I just crank everything up as high as possible (except the blurry aa) and play the game. I like how BF4 looks and don't mind a death or two because someone saw me first (because they have no shadows). I don't get paid to play the game, and I am not "that" competitive.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Convenient time for graphics settings chat, I was just coming to ask a question about that.

I decided to use the GeForce Experience Optimized settings and was wondering if they do a good job with their choices in what to crank up and what to keep lower or if I should go back and do my own custom setup. I played with it a bit at first, but didnt want to spend a ton of time trying to notice little differences with each change and just wanted to get in game. I am on 1440p with a single GTX 670 and the optimized settings seem to do a good job of reaching a fair framerate of 50-90FPS depending on whats going on, Im not sure if there is a program that will calculate my average FPS over time, but for now I just have precision OSD in game and glance ocassionally.

From memory I recall the Optimized settings have my textures turned down to low and maybe one other area, the rest seem to be at their max except for AA which I dont recall what its at, I can get a true list tonight if it helps at all.

Also, what exactly is Ambient Occlusion and each of their options? I believe mine was set to HBAO or soemthing along those letters.

Basically just wondering overall if I should increase a few more settings to lower FPS a bit to get better graphics, or change some around so it may be similar FPS but they are either all on medium/high and not ultra or compeltely swap some of my lows to ultra and ultras to low... not sure which categories seem to give the best results.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Convenient time for graphics settings chat, I was just coming to ask a question about that.
> 
> I decided to use the GeForce Experience Optimized settings and was wondering if they do a good job with their choices in what to crank up and what to keep lower or if I should go back and do my own custom setup. I played with it a bit at first, but didnt want to spend a ton of time trying to notice little differences with each change and just wanted to get in game. I am on 1440p with a single GTX 670 and the optimized settings seem to do a good job of reaching a fair framerate of 50-90FPS depending on whats going on, Im not sure if there is a program that will calculate my average FPS over time, but for now I just have precision OSD in game and glance ocassionally.


The GeForce Experience software can only do so much, as they might not take your CPU and GPU overclocks into account. I'd play around with the settings a bit. If you don't feel like it, crank everything up and pay attention to your fps when you turn things down. You'll quickly realize that the big fps drops happen when turning up AA and Post-AA, which I put on low, rest is pretty much on ultra.

You can use Fraps to monitor FPS and get an average FPS when you use the program's benchmarking feature


----------



## Curleyyy

Automatic settings can be useful, however for this instance ignore Geforce Experience. Only use that if you want to record your games or stream content. *Ambient Occlusion essentially creates softer and darker shadows.* The performance hit is huge, and the visual difference is very little. With first person shooter video games, you want to achieve a solid frame rate, *consistency is the key*. In racing, mmo/rpg etc... games it's not as important. However in FPS games, *a fluctuating frame rate can have a huge impact on your mouse movements*. You'll want to aim for 120 FPS + or higher to minimize the negative effects caused by low frame rates with mice. In turn this will provide you with more accurate mouse movements, *you'll retain muscle memory and in the long run, you'll be clicking more heads.*

*I'll tell you what, give the settings ago* ( *what I posted about 7 posts up* ) maybe disable 2x MSAA so you can keep a more solid 120 FPS. The 670 GTX is good, though at that resolution it's hard to keep it solid ( I've overclocked mine ) *and then after a few days of playing, enable everything so it looks pretty, but FPS goes back to 50 - 80 and see how you feel about the difference.*


----------



## the9quad

My suggestion is, pick a framerate you absolutely must have as a minimum. Then when you play, use the "PerfOverlay.FrameFileLogEnable 1" command when you play.
Take the resulting CSV file and put it into either Battlefield 4 - Frame Time Analyzer or FLA Calculator. That way you can start to determine exactly where your spending most of your time at (framerate wise), and lower or increase settings accordingly.

There are a lot of people here who think they have a higher framerate than they do, and will be surprised how low their 99 percentile framerate is.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Alright thanks I'll give those a try, good to know AA and Ambient Occusion settings wont affect much to the eye, but will free up some extra frames to increase textures and what not if I want them higher.

Also my 670 is OCed to like 1241 and 7256 MHz but still playing with that to fine tune it.


----------



## xSociety

PostProcess.DynamicAOEnable 0 in the config helps FPS a ton as well. You can see the difference in-game if you just run the command within the console. It might look a bit better on but when you're playing I guarantee you'll never notice it.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Has DICE fixed the Chrome 64bit issue yet? Also how do we get in on the OCN platoon. I play quite frequently and often feel lonely :CC


I think the platoon is full, but players are being weeded out if they have been idle for a very long time. PM *Ghost12*. Thanks for submitting your BF4 configs.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Also, what exactly is Ambient Occlusion and each of their options? I believe mine was set to HBAO or soemthing along those letters.


AO is a great setting, but does have a performance hit. The shadows it creates really brings the levels to life. I'm waiting to purchase another card atm, so i can turn in on.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Well I just installed 670 FTW SLI yesterday coming from a single 290X and no crashes though only played one round. Does not seem to be an inherent SLI problem though.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Well I just installed 670 FTW SLI yesterday coming from a single 290X and no crashes though only played one round. Does not seem to be an inherent SLI problem though.


ive only had one crash since the beta, and i run gtx 680s in sli. don't think it's a SLI prob...


----------



## keikei

Battlefield 4 Premium Edition hits Origin on October 21

I see a trend here....


----------



## connectwise

Matimio talks about why he love HC mode.


----------



## keikei

Ambient occlusion:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






BF4 examples:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*with AO*



*without AO*



*with AO*



*without AO*


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Ambient occlusion:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BF4 examples:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *with AO*
> 
> 
> 
> *without AO*
> 
> 
> 
> *with AO*
> 
> 
> 
> *without AO*


Awesome example there, i can really see its use in the initial explanation graphic, but then when looking at it in the screenshots I really dont see any difference, but I will have to check it closer when I am at home and have a good screen to look at.
Just to clarify, are the With and Without screenshots labeled correctly? I notice your FPS drops on both of the ones with it claiming to be OFF, but that seems backwards.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> ive only had one crash since the beta, and i run gtx 680s in sli. don't think it's a SLI prob...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Well I just installed 670 FTW SLI yesterday coming from a single 290X and no crashes though only played one round. Does not seem to be an inherent SLI problem though.


It is for some people







. I can't get SLI to be stable, and neither can my best friend. Random crashes.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Awesome example there, i can really see its use in the initial explanation graphic, but then when looking at it in the screenshots I really dont see any difference, but I will have to check it closer when I am at home and have a good screen to look at.
> Just to clarify, are the With and Without screenshots labeled correctly? I notice your FPS drops on both of the ones with it claiming to be OFF, but that seems backwards.


Its correct. I'm not sure why the fps counter dropped though. _You can see the AO working where one part of the wall and or floor meet each other_. Its most apparent in the indoor building scene. Sorry for the sesame street paint skills.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> It is for some people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I can't get SLI to be stable, and neither can my best friend. Random crashes.


Have you at least tried a clean windows install perhaps on another drive? Granted it seems strange if only affecting BF4&#8230;but such would not be our first rodeo here either.

Actually I forgot I ran SLI prior as well before my 290 but it was not another FTW so I sold it. And I had all kinds of driver-related issues on my system right after installing the 290 but never any with the NV cards in BF4 or elsewhere.

And I finally confirmed the 290 was not a bad card by&#8230;wait for it&#8230;trying a clean windows install on a spare drive.


----------



## Ovrclck

Dang, I accidentally activated my 200% XP boost..lol Was saving that for double xp weekends.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Have you at least tried a clean windows install perhaps on another drive? Granted it seems strange if only affecting BF4&#8230;but such would not be our first rodeo here either.
> 
> Actually I forgot I ran SLI prior as well before my 290 but it was not another FTW so I sold it. And I had all kinds of driver-related issues on my system right after installing the 290 but never any with the NV cards in BF4 or elsewhere.
> 
> And I finally confirmed the 290 was not a bad card by&#8230;wait for it&#8230;trying a clean windows install on a spare drive.


Have not tried a fresh OS install yet.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Dang, I accidentally activated my 200% XP boost..lol Was saving that for double xp weekends.


You'll get more.

If you want maximum points, those Pistol only 64p servers are serious bizness. It's not hard to get 15-20k base points just by dropping ammo or med bag/revive, you could probably get top 5 just by reviving the entire match lol.

I think around level 60 is when you start to get so many exp boosts that you could never use them all. 25% just pile up, I've been using 50% + for like the last 30 levels it seems, and still can't run out of those now.


----------



## BoredErica

So... platoon rank is just for xp bonuses? Because I don't use xp bonuses.


----------



## Curleyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Dang, I accidentally activated my 200% XP boost..lol Was saving that for double xp weekends.


I have about six of those, you get plenty at higher levels.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> You'll get more.
> 
> If you want maximum points, those Pistol only 64p servers are serious bizness. It's not hard to get 15-20k base points just by dropping ammo or med bag/revive, you could probably get top 5 just by reviving the entire match lol.
> 
> I think around level 60 is when you start to get so many exp boosts that you could never use them all. 25% just pile up, I've been using 50% + for like the last 30 levels it seems, and still can't run out of those now.


Sounds good! I'm at level 44.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> I have about six of those, you get plenty at higher levels.


Oh yeah for sure. Just being a noob lol


----------



## Aesthethc

Hey guys, i think this has been said here before but...

In order, what uses the most GPU resources ?

Is it MSAA first? then HBAO ? Then Texture Filtering?

something like that.... if you were to list the ones that used the most GPU resources .....


----------



## BoredErica

I think the most intensive ones are MSAA, HBAO, and postprocessing effects (not Postprocessing AA, I mean postprocessing by itself). I think postprocessing is the most useless, because I couldn't see a difference from screenshot comparisons.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think the most intensive ones are MSAA, HBAO, and postprocessing effects (not Postprocessing AA, I mean postprocessing by itself). I think postprocessing is the most useless, because I couldn't see a difference from screenshot comparisons.


How about the other settings? If you could list em in order if possible?

You know like Texture Quality, Texture Filtering, Lighting Quality, etc, etc...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> How about the other settings? If you could list em in order if possible?
> 
> You know like Texture Quality, Texture Filtering, Lighting Quality, etc, etc...


I was going to check but BF4 was undergoing maintenance just now or something, can't log in.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I was going to check but BF4 was undergoing maintenance just now or something, can't log in.


Scheduled Maintenance @ 1am PST


----------



## bigaza2151

You dont need to turn down too many things on bf4 its not that great graphics anyway to be honest. Bf3 put a way bigger push on my 280x


----------



## Ghost12

Some details of the team based initiative patch. I also agree with a lot of the supplementary points he is making in this video regardss issues of importance.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9HZivv3dAU


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Have not tried a fresh OS install yet.


Fine. I know as well as anyone that it's a time-consuming pain but until you have done that and all else possible you shouldn't make the statement that "BF4 has an SLI problem" unless you specify _on my machine_. And even then it's just pointless complaining really because there is more troubleshooting that can be done. And you end up giving others a false impression that the game is in worse shape than it truly is.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Fine. I know as well as anyone that it's a time-consuming pain but until you have done that and all else possible you shouldn't make the statement that "BF4 has an SLI problem" unless you specify _on my machine_. And even then it's just pointless complaining really because there is more troubleshooting that can be done.


But it's not my machine exclusively, my best friend has the exact same crashes running SLI. Besides, I never said it effects everyone, but there is indeed an SLI problem for some people.

On that note, I plan on doing a clean install sometime this week.

I am not complaining about BF4 as a whole, but there isn't anything wrong with complaining that I may have to resinstall my OS to make SLI work for BF4, even if its rare. I've been defending BF4 as a game for a long time, even with crashes I always talked highly of it. I'm just frustrated because I've tried a ton of different things with no luck, I just want to play in SLI reliably.

Also, I never claimed it was BF4's fault specifically, it could be nvidia related, shadow play related, geforce experience related, ect.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> But it's not my machine exclusively, my best friend has the exact same crashes running SLI. Besides, I never said it effects everyone, but there is indeed an SLI problem for some people.
> 
> On that note, I plan on doing a clean install sometime this week.
> 
> I am not complaining about BF4 as a whole, but there isn't anything wrong with complaining that I may have to resinstall my OS to make SLI work for BF4, even if its rare. I've been defending BF4 as a game for a long time, even with crashes I always talked highly of it. I'm just frustrated because I've tried a ton of different things with no luck, I just want to play in SLI reliably.
> 
> Also, I never claimed it was BF4's fault specifically, it could be nvidia related, shadow play related, geforce experience related, ect.


Do you have rivatuner installed by chance? When I was running my sli 680 setup iirc that program gave me problems but after uninstalling it I ran the game just fine and experienced no problems other than the ones in the game itself. It was the same thing when I got my 970, had the issue again because of rivatuner, but another ocn member stated by checking 'disable origin in game' for BF4 would allow the use of rivatuner. But I've since uninstalled it completely since I have a secondary monitor I can use for statistics.


----------



## Thoth420

Was playing late last night about midnightish and beyond EST and I had rubberbanding on every single server I tried. Game seemed fine the last few times I played since patch.
Anyone else experience this last night? I have a pretty fast connection and the only other thing using bandwidth on my network was my girlfriend's phone streaming netflix off the wifi.

My ping was jumping from its avg 30 up to 100+ and back again sporadically. Was this netflix? I'd hate to tell her to get off the wifi just to play some BF.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Was playing late last night about midnightish and beyond EST and I had rubberbanding on every single server I tried. Game seemed fine the last few times I played since patch.
> Anyone else experience this last night? I have a pretty fast connection and the only other thing using bandwidth on my network was my girlfriend's phone streaming netflix off the wifi.
> 
> My ping was jumping from its avg 30 up to 100+ and back again sporadically. Was this netflix? I'd hate to tell her to get off the wifi just to play some BF.


Could have been a ddos attack on the gsp... Seen that happen before.

Not much can be done.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigaza2151*
> 
> You dont need to turn down too many things on bf4 its not that great graphics anyway to be honest. Bf3 put a way bigger push on my 280x


Push res scale to 200% and all on ultra and watch your single 280x cry


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Could have been a ddos attack on the gsp... Seen that happen before.
> 
> Not much can be done.


I asked in each server and a few responded that they were also experiencing it but others said they were not.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I asked in each server and a few responded that they were also experiencing it but others said they were not.


Yep, when our gsp got ddos'd... Some people had massive lag and pings.... And others normal.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Yep, when our gsp got ddos'd... Some people had massive lag and pings.... And others normal.


I see thanks for the info. I thought if it was a DDOS it would affect all.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Do you have rivatuner installed by chance? When I was running my sli 680 setup iirc that program gave me problems but after uninstalling it I ran the game just fine and experienced no problems other than the ones in the game itself. It was the same thing when I got my 970, had the issue again because of rivatuner, but another ocn member stated by checking 'disable origin in game' for BF4 would allow the use of rivatuner. But I've since uninstalled it completely since I have a secondary monitor I can use for statistics.


I did, but I uninstalled it for one of my trouble shooting attempts. I still do not have it installed. Here is a list of what I've done:

- Disabled nvidia shields streaming services ( Read they caused mem leaks )
- Uninstalled RivaTuner.
- Updated Network adapter ( Caused memory leaks on some systems ).
- Disabled NDU
- Everything is at stock clocks
- Under clocked video cards.
- Ran in 32bit mode.
- Repair BF4 install
- Uninstall & Reinstall C++ 2012 (both x86 & x64 versions) and re
- Clean NVIDIA installs, no 3D drivers installed this time
- Use FF instead of Chrome


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I see thanks for the info. I thought if it was a DDOS it would affect all.


I'm guessing it might be something to do with load balancing at the host. Perhaps some inbound connections aren't affected and others are.

I'm not really familiar with the semantics of a DDOS, but that's the only reason I could think of.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Some details of the team based initiative patch. I also agree with a lot of the supplementary points he is making in this video regardss issues of importance.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9HZivv3dAU


Why does'nt Lvl work for DICE again? He seems to know more about the game then they do in some instances. Good post.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I did, but I uninstalled it for one of my trouble shooting attempts. I still do not have it installed. Here is a list of what I've done:
> 
> - Disabled nvidia shields streaming services ( Read they caused mem leaks )
> - Uninstalled RivaTuner.
> - Updated Network adapter ( Caused memory leaks on some systems ).
> - Disabled NDU
> - Everything is at stock clocks
> - Under clocked video cards.
> - Ran in 32bit mode.
> - Repair BF4 install
> - Uninstall & Reinstall C++ 2012 (both x86 & x64 versions) and re
> - Clean NVIDIA installs, no 3D drivers installed this time
> - Use FF instead of Chrome


Wow that seems like alot just to make the game work. I got alot of extra programs installed like, geforce experience, razer synapse, corsair gaming software, logitech gaming software and haven't had any conflicts other than rivatuner. Sounds like you may have no choice but to try a clean windows install.


----------



## Atomagenesis

I've had it since the day it came out and its only crashed on me a few times, this was back before they patched it.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Wow that seems like alot just to make the game work. I got alot of extra programs installed like, geforce experience, razer synapse, corsair gaming software, logitech gaming software and haven't had any conflicts other than rivatuner. Sounds like you may have no choice but to try a clean windows install.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomagenesis*
> 
> I've had it since the day it came out and its only crashed on me a few times, this was back before they patched it.


Runs great without SLI, but obviously with less performance. Just sucks to have a nice 2nd card doing nothing.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Runs great without SLI, but obviously with less performance. Just sucks to have a nice 2nd card doing nothing.


You say you underclocked, but did you try adding one notch of voltage to stock clocks?

I have seen this work before on some cards with Battlefield.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> You say you underclocked, but did you try adding one notch of voltage to stock clocks?
> 
> I have seen this work before on some cards with Battlefield.


Yes I tried this as well, I forgot to put it on my list.


----------



## DirtySocks

I been playing Rush on a Dutch classic server and it plays great. No need to shoot billion bullets to kill a guy. Pew
But sucks playing it on lowest settings at 720p till my new 970 arrives


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I don't use XP boosts. It increases my level artificially fast, which I don't want. I want my level to really represent my experience.


Well, your rank is relative to other's ranks who play the game. If they're all using the boosts and you're not, then what you are in fact doing is artificially depressing your own rank. Let's say you're level 20, and everyone with the same experience/stats as you is at level 25 due to using boosts, then you're the one who is out of the norm rank-wise. I'm sure almost everybody uses their XP boosts.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Well, your rank is relative to other's ranks who play the game. If they're all using the boosts and you're not, then what you are in fact doing is artificially depressing your own rank. Let's say you're level 20, and everyone with the same experience/stats as you is at level 25 due to using boosts, then you're the one who is out of the norm rank-wise. I'm sure almost everybody uses their XP boosts.


That's what others do. That's their thing. I'll do my thing. The normal XP/level is at x1.


----------



## xSociety

I use my XP boosts every chance I get and I still have this:


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> I use my XP boosts every chance I get and I still have this:


I bet I have more than anyone here!


----------



## keikei

^So you dont want to level up? Or are you playing 'undercover', ie: good player, but has low stats to fool other players? I use mine since its available, plus i want to get the camos.


----------



## xSociety

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> I bet I have more than anyone here!






So how many battlepacks have you purchased? Because I have way more weapons mastered so I have more battlepacks the regular way.

Have you never used any of them?

You have over 100+ battlepacks opened 1 week ago alone.....


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> ^So you dont want to level up? Or are you playing 'undercover', ie: good player, but has low stats to fool other players? I use mine since its available, plus i want to get the camos.


What is the point of leveling up besides unlocking a specific weapon you want? I've unlocked what I wanted for my main class ages ago. What difference does being level 99 vs 100 make? For me if anything, I'd rather be as you said, 'undercover'. Being high level and sucking is just sad. Much rather suck while I'm still low level.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> But it's not my machine exclusively, my best friend has the exact same crashes running SLI. Besides, I never said it effects everyone, but there is indeed an SLI problem for some people.
> 
> On that note, I plan on doing a clean install sometime this week.
> 
> I am not complaining about BF4 as a whole, but there isn't anything wrong with complaining that I may have to resinstall my OS to make SLI work for BF4, even if its rare. I've been defending BF4 as a game for a long time, even with crashes I always talked highly of it. I'm just frustrated because I've tried a ton of different things with no luck, I just want to play in SLI reliably.
> 
> Also, I never claimed it was BF4's fault specifically, it could be nvidia related, shadow play related, geforce experience related, ect.


Fair enough. But yeah I would try another fresh install for sure provided you have another drive and don't have to sacrifice your present system. Just install Windows, update it, install the Geforce drives and then Origin. You don't have to redownload the game either just copy it over to Origin Games folder.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Wow that seems like alot just to make the game work. I got alot of extra programs installed like, geforce experience, razer synapse, corsair gaming software, logitech gaming software and haven't had any conflicts other than rivatuner. Sounds like you may have no choice but to try a clean windows install.


Yeah&#8230;but sometimes we do what we gotta do. Hey it's either that or subject yourself to a subpar peasant box. These are very complicated machines and software systems-especially with 3D gaming _online_ in the equation-and for the most part they usually work pretty flawlessly given all we ask of them!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What is the point of leveling up besides unlocking a specific weapon you want? I've unlocked what I wanted for my main class ages ago. What difference does being level 99 vs 100 make? For me if anything, I'd rather be as you said, 'undercover'. Being high level and sucking is just sad. Much rather suck while I'm still low level.


Heh decent logic.


----------



## bigaza2151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Push res scale to 200% and all on ultra and watch your single 280x cry


yeah, and it still wouldnt look nearly as good as bf3

first thing i said when this game dropped was "how do you make a sequal to a game where the graphics is worse?"

go look at the trees on propoganda for example, they are probably the worst looking trees ive seen in any game over the past decade lol


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigaza2151*
> 
> yeah, and it still wouldnt look nearly as good as bf3
> 
> first thing i said when this game dropped was "how do you make a sequal to a game where the graphics is worse?"
> 
> go look at the trees on propoganda for example, they are probably the worst looking trees ive seen in any game over the past decade lol


Is the resolution scaling above 100% like DSR from Nvidia?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Fair enough. But yeah I would try another fresh install for sure provided you have another drive and don't have to sacrifice your present system. Just install Windows, update it, install the Geforce drives and then Origin. You don't have to redownload the game either just copy it over to Origin Games folder.
> Yeah&#8230;but sometimes we do what we gotta do. Hey it's either that or subject yourself to a subpar peasant box. These are very complicated machines and software systems-especially with 3D gaming online in the equation-and for the most part they usually work pretty flawlessly given all we ask of them!
> Heh decent logic.


I also wanna see just how many xp boosts I can collect, lol.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Just wondering about what types of barrels I should be using on my weapons. Ever since the update I tend to be sucking more. Here is a link to my loadouts http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/loadout/Sharp155/227458010/pc/#overview Just looking for any tips on what changes I should make.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Just wondering about what types of barrels I should be using on my weapons. Ever since the update I tend to be sucking more. Here is a link to my loadouts http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/loadout/Sharp155/227458010/pc/#overview Just looking for any tips on what changes I should make.


You can't go wrong with the flash hider but lately I've been using the silencer for close quarters maps and the heavy barrel on guns that have a low vertical recoil to begin with. The heavy barrel with make your shots more accurate but harder to control so you have to make sure you can handle it so you actually get a benefit.

As far as the grip, if you move while shooting normally, on purpose or by accident, use the vertical grip. If you stand still mostly while shooting, use the stubby. Angled for only the weapons with huge first shot recoil modifiers.


----------



## Atomagenesis

What class do you primarily use the most?


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomagenesis*
> 
> What class do you primarily use the most?


I switch between all pretty evenly.


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> 
> So how many battlepacks have you purchased? Because I have way more weapons mastered so I have more battlepacks the regular way.
> 
> Have you never used any of them?
> 
> You have over 100+ battlepacks opened 1 week ago alone.....


I never bought a single battle pack in my life! If you tell me where the EA Battlelog order history is at, I would be more than happy to take a screenshot and show you.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigaza2151*
> 
> yeah, and it still wouldnt look nearly as good as bf3
> 
> first thing i said when this game dropped was "how do you make a sequal to a game where the graphics is worse?"
> 
> go look at the trees on propoganda for example, they are probably the worst looking trees ive seen in any game over the past decade lol


Are you joking? BF3 doesn't look nearly as good as BF4, lay off the crack pipe.


----------



## bigaza2151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Are you joking? BF3 doesn't look nearly as good as BF4, lay off the crack pipe.


Lol go look at the landscapes on kiasar railroad for example. Then look at the horrid grainy cod like effect on zavod

Its not hard to see


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigaza2151*
> 
> Lol go look at the landscapes on kiasar railroad for example. Then look at the horrid grainy cod like effect on zavod
> 
> Its not hard to see


I've played hundreds of hours on both and I will not go back to ugly BF3. I will say the BF3 maps in BF4 look like crap compared to all the exclusive BF4 maps.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Are you joking? BF3 doesn't look nearly as good as BF4, lay off the crack pipe.


dont know what that guy is talking about either. BF3 has this terribly annoying blue tint on everything. Remember the FXAA injector players made to make the game look better? BF4 looks so much better.

Just let it rest man. You can't reason with unreasonable people.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> dont know what that guy is talking about either. BF3 has this terribly annoying blue tint on everything. Remember the FXAA injector players made to make the game look better? BF4 looks so much better.


Maybe he means at lower resolutions, but maxed @ 1440 its not even close.


----------



## bigaza2151

not really sure how my opinions on bf4 graphics warrant the crackhead or unreasonable labels

id like to take this time to apologise to the dice pr team members ive offended in this thread


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigaza2151*
> 
> not really sure how my opinions on bf4 graphics warrant the crackhead or unreasonable labels
> 
> id like to take this time to apologise to the dice pr team members ive offended in this thread


Salty


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigaza2151*
> 
> not really sure how my opinions on bf4 graphics warrant the crackhead or unreasonable labels
> 
> id like to take this time to apologise to the dice pr team members ive offended in this thread


Sorry if I was offensive, I just had to stress how incomparable they look. I guess its my "opinion", but I would guess most would agree at the same settings easily.


----------



## the9quad

Bf4 looks better, it is also more hardware intensive. I played bf3 on my old system just fine, but bf4 made me upgrade. Even lowering resolution and effects it still ran worse. So while your opinion bigaza on which is prettier is subjective, your opinion that bf4 isnt as hardware intensive is flat out objectively wrong.


----------



## BarceloY911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Bf4 looks better, it is also more hardware intensive. I played bf3 on my old system just fine, but bf4 made me upgrade. Even lowering resolution and effects it still ran worse. So while your opinion bigaza on which is prettier is subjective, your opinion that bf4 isnt as hardware intensive is flat out objectively wrong.


yah, is very demanding in terms of everything.


----------



## BoredErica

I liked the blue tint.

Don't eat me.


----------



## XLifted

BF4 definitely looks more detailed, but BF3 looks more "realistic" to me. Call me crazy, but when I played BF3 I was immersed into it. When I play BF4, I always know I am playing a video game


----------



## Atomagenesis




----------



## Ghost12

Bf4 is more hardware intense than Bf3. How that turns out in looks I guess is subjective tbh. Personally I like the look of Bf4 in a direct comparison. May be that has more to do with the color scheme than the detailed models for me, not so sure. I tend to prefer frames over looks anyway, all out looks are for immersive single player games imo.


----------



## BoredErica

I think there's a difference between realism and pleasing graphics. Bioshock Infinite's graphics are not realistic at all, but nobody would argue against it being very visually pleasing. A blue tint doesn't make sense IRL but I think it makes Metro more pleasing aesthetically. On the other hand, something like Siege of Shanghai, seems bland and washed out in comparison. I haven't played BF4 and Caspian Border together, so I dunno if it looks better.

---

Do you guys think BF4 premium membership will be on sale during the holidays? Hmm... $50 too steep for me right now.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think there's a difference between realism and pleasing graphics. Bioshock Infinite's graphics are not realistic at all, but nobody would argue against it being very visually pleasing. *A blue tint doesn't make sense IRL but I think it makes Metro more pleasing aesthetically*. On the other hand, something like Siege of Shanghai, seems bland and washed out in comparison. I haven't played BF4 and Caspian Border together, so I dunno if it looks better.
> 
> ---
> Do you guys think BF4 premium membership will be on sale during the holidays? Hmm... $50 too steep for me right now.


I totally disagree with that, the blue tint was horrible - I guess you never played Alpha BF3? because if you did you would have experienced BF3 with no blue, Metro was MUCH more pleasing on the eye.

BF4's colours on all maps are bland, I crank up colour saturation in CCC before I play.


----------



## Curleyyy

Pick up the BF4 premium on one of those russian key websites. When the game was first released I picked both premium + BF4 up for about $30 AUD.


----------



## BoredErica

Ok, here is my little guide on BF4 detail settings.

Sometimes I'll list the graphics setting and add a number, 1 = Lowest, 2 = Medium, 3 = High, 4 = Ultra.

Images uploaded in 2560 x 1440 but Postimage downscales.

System is run on 7970ghz OCed on Mantle.

Texture Quality 1

http://s25.postimg.org/bnrj8epun/image.png

Texture Quality 2

http://s25.postimg.org/ku9tvov33/image.png

Verdict: No image difference. No FPS change.

-

-

Texture Filtering 1

http://s25.postimg.org/k7ax65y73/TF1.png

Texture Filtering 4

http://s25.postimg.org/uu9s8pcnz/TF4.png

Verdict: No image difference. This is also known as AA. No FPS change.

-

-

Lighting Quality 1

http://s25.postimg.org/lrlb1ocwv/LQ1.png

Lighting Quality 2

http://s25.postimg.org/wncox0xun/LQ2.png

Lighting Quality 3

http://s25.postimg.org/9bol7xjkv/LQ3.png

Lighting Quality 4

http://s25.postimg.org/xe5f2t07z/LQ4.png

Verdict: Possibly some image change, but nothing drastic. FPS increases 9.9% from max to min.

121 -> 118 -> 113 -> 109 FPS

-

-

Effects Quality 1

http://s25.postimg.org/6wwpni3bz/Effect1.png

Effects Quality 4

http://s25.postimg.org/y8ryou82n/Effect4.png

Verdict: Possibly some image change, unable to tell without going into a combat scene. In a static map, visual and FPS impact is nonexistent.

-

-

Postprocessing 1

http://s25.postimg.org/69xsxz6fz/PPOFF.png

Postprocessing 4

http://s25.postimg.org/g8irkgfvj/PPON.png

Verdict: No image change. FPS increases by 8.4% from max to min.

119 -> 109

-

-

Mesh Quality 1

http://s25.postimg.org/668kvgqcf/Mesh1.png

Mesh Quality 2

http://s25.postimg.org/d86ihnty7/Mesh2.png

Mesh Quality 3

http://s25.postimg.org/c4me5p9b3/Mesh3.png

Mesh Quality 4

http://s25.postimg.org/5pnd912lb/Mesh4.png

Verdict: Seems to affect object view distance. Set to max if possible. FPS increases 4.3% from max to min.

115 -> 113 -> 111 -> 110

-

-

Terrain Quality 1

http://s25.postimg.org/a7po14in3/TR1.png

Terrain Quality 2

http://s25.postimg.org/s98syxcnz/TR2.png

Terrain Quality 3

http://s25.postimg.org/hwmicuj4v/TR3.png

Terrain Quality 4

http://s25.postimg.org/zb6ql4g9r/TR4.png

Verdict: At low, image quality is drastically affected. Medium still has some impact, but not nearly as much. Ultra provides no visual or performance change. FPS increases 11.3% from max to min.

124 -> 115 -> 110 -> 110

-

-

Terrain Decoration 1

http://s25.postimg.org/dh8olbw4f/TD1.png

Terrain Decoration 4

http://s25.postimg.org/tqu9ahhen/TD4.png

Verdict: No performance or visual impact.

-

-

MSAA-OFF PP-AA-HIGH

http://s25.postimg.org/qqi07ovhb/MSAAOFFPPAAON.png

MSAA-x4 PP-AA-LOW

http://s25.postimg.org/px5ef2pgf/MSAA4_PPAAOFF.png

MSAA-x4 PP-AA-HIGH

http://s25.postimg.org/t59vs4bq7/MSAA4_PPAAON.png

Verdict: It's subjective. I find MSAA with PP-AA to be the best looking option out of all three. However, MSAA off and PP-AA on isn't too far off and with MSAAx4 causing a 40fps hit resulting in a whopping 43.6% FPS decrease, I don't find it worth it, especially given my own personal FPS. Remember, this is just one location; during actual gameplay there are moments where I can hit 60fps despite hitting 109fps here. 43.6% off of 60fps is 33fps which is too low. The main benefits of MSAA + PP-AA over only PP-AA is readily apparent on the wooden walls and the light-post. I actually found MSAA x4 and PP-OFF to be less visually pleasing than MSAA OFF and PP-ON although I'm sure people will disagree. A small negative is that PP-AA seems to soften up the picture a little, kindda like FXAA. But then again, PP-AA performance penalty is very small as you will see soon...

110 -> 62 -> 62

-

-

MSAA-OFF PP-AA-LOW

http://s25.postimg.org/nidiun97j/Post_AAOFF.png

MSAA-OFF PP-AA-HIGH

http://s25.postimg.org/sjkww0gnz/POSTAAON.png

Verdict: With an increase in FPS of 4.4% from high to low post-AA, I find this to be a great bargain. The leaves on the trees look very bad with post-AA on low.

114 ->109

-

-

No AO

http://s25.postimg.org/cmm4zao9r/No_AO.png

SSAO

http://s25.postimg.org/f57tzz9zz/SSAO.png

HBAO

http://s25.postimg.org/4jnynz3of/HBAO.png

Verdict: FPS increases 15.8% going from HBAO to no AO. I think SSAO represents a decent balance between AO quality and performance impact.

114 -> 109 -> 96

Want to download my screenshots for detailed comparison at 1440p?

Here: https://mega.co.nz/#!i9BwUIxI!DLCZ7B1-Cu5-STogEnILUxs7-vH81Qg426I0JVOQVqc

And here are my own personal BF4 video settings:



With this I can almost ensure 60+FPS @ 1440p with 7970 ghz.

My opinions on which settings to cut first:

Definitely get rid of HBAO first, set it to SSAO. I still prefer Post-AA to max and MSAA off for a HUGE FPS gain. Post-processing (the general setting, not PP-AA) turned to low because it doesn't seem to do anything and causes a large performance penalty all the time. After that, lighting quality down a few notches might help.


----------



## bigaza2151

@Darkwizzie thats awesome man, im upgrading to 140hz monitor by the end of the year and ill give those settings a try on my 280x


----------



## mrtbahgs

Yea thanks for taking the time to go through all of those in detail and provide screenshots, will make it easier to compare to my own results when I try again and also now know some of the key FPS killers. +1

One thing I have a question on is playing the game in Fullscreen vs. Windowless (or is it borderless) and I think there is a third (unless windowless and borderless are 2 options). Does that have any impact on FPS or performance in general?
I am used to some games if you play fullscreen you have to always alt+tab out to do anything and it can cause crashing when coming back in or maybe memory leaks/issues so I have since always used the Windowless/Borderless option for easier transitioning. I know in a round my mouse will stay inside the play area, but during post round scores and awards etc I can freely slide over to my other monitor to do something and never need to alt+tab out.


----------



## daguardian

@Darkwizzie must have taken you a while to compile that with all the game restarts after each change..


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Texture Filtering 1
> http://s25.postimg.org/k7ax65y73/TF1.png
> Texture Filtering 4
> http://s25.postimg.org/uu9s8pcnz/TF4.png
> Verdict: No image difference. This is also known as *AA*. No FPS change.


You meant AF not AA. Huge difference. Great guide!


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, here is my little guide on BF4 detail settings.
> Sometimes I'll list the graphics setting and add a number, 1 = Lowest, 2 = Medium, 3 = High, 4 = Ultra.
> Images uploaded in 2560 x 1440 but Postimage downscales.
> System is run on 7970ghz OCed on Mantle.
> 
> Texture Quality 1
> http://s25.postimg.org/bnrj8epun/image.png
> Texture Quality 2
> http://s25.postimg.org/ku9tvov33/image.png
> Verdict: No image difference. No FPS change.
> -
> -
> Texture Filtering 1
> http://s25.postimg.org/k7ax65y73/TF1.png
> Texture Filtering 4
> http://s25.postimg.org/uu9s8pcnz/TF4.png
> Verdict: No image difference. This is also known as AA. No FPS change.
> -
> -
> Lighting Quality 1
> http://s25.postimg.org/lrlb1ocwv/LQ1.png
> Lighting Quality 2
> http://s25.postimg.org/wncox0xun/LQ2.png
> Lighting Quality 3
> http://s25.postimg.org/9bol7xjkv/LQ3.png
> Lighting Quality 4
> http://s25.postimg.org/xe5f2t07z/LQ4.png
> Verdict: Possibly some image change, but nothing drastic. FPS increases 9.9% from max to min.
> 121 -> 118 -> 113 -> 109 FPS
> -
> -
> Effects Quality 1
> http://s25.postimg.org/6wwpni3bz/Effect1.png
> Effects Quality 4
> http://s25.postimg.org/y8ryou82n/Effect4.png
> Verdict: Possibly some image change, unable to tell without going into a combat scene. In a static map, visual and FPS impact is nonexistent.
> -
> -
> Postprocessing 1
> http://s25.postimg.org/69xsxz6fz/PPOFF.png
> Postprocessing 4
> http://s25.postimg.org/g8irkgfvj/PPON.png
> Verdict: No image change. FPS increases by 8.4% from max to min.
> 119 -> 109
> -
> -
> Mesh Quality 1
> http://s25.postimg.org/668kvgqcf/Mesh1.png
> Mesh Quality 2
> http://s25.postimg.org/d86ihnty7/Mesh2.png
> Mesh Quality 3
> http://s25.postimg.org/c4me5p9b3/Mesh3.png
> Mesh Quality 4
> http://s25.postimg.org/5pnd912lb/Mesh4.png
> Verdict: Seems to affect object view distance. Set to max if possible. FPS increases 4.3% from max to min.
> 115 -> 113 -> 111 -> 110
> -
> -
> Terrain Quality 1
> http://s25.postimg.org/a7po14in3/TR1.png
> Terrain Quality 2
> http://s25.postimg.org/s98syxcnz/TR2.png
> Terrain Quality 3
> http://s25.postimg.org/hwmicuj4v/TR3.png
> Terrain Quality 4
> http://s25.postimg.org/zb6ql4g9r/TR4.png
> 
> Verdict: At low, image quality is drastically affected. Medium still has some impact, but not nearly as much. Ultra provides no visual or performance change. FPS increases 11.3% from max to min.
> 
> 124 -> 115 -> 110 -> 110
> 
> -
> 
> -
> 
> Terrain Decoration 1
> 
> http://s25.postimg.org/dh8olbw4f/TD1.png
> 
> Terrain Decoration 4
> 
> http://s25.postimg.org/tqu9ahhen/TD4.png
> 
> Verdict: No performance or visual impact.
> 
> -
> 
> -
> 
> MSAA-OFF PP-AA-HIGH
> 
> http://s25.postimg.org/qqi07ovhb/MSAAOFFPPAAON.png
> 
> MSAA-x4 PP-AA-LOW
> 
> http://s25.postimg.org/px5ef2pgf/MSAA4_PPAAOFF.png
> 
> MSAA-x4 PP-AA-HIGH
> 
> http://s25.postimg.org/t59vs4bq7/MSAA4_PPAAON.png
> 
> Verdict: It's subjective. I find MSAA with PP-AA to be the best looking option out of all three. However, MSAA off and PP-AA on isn't too far off and with MSAAx4 causing a 40fps hit resulting in a whopping 43.6% FPS decrease, I don't find it worth it, especially given my own personal FPS. Remember, this is just one location; during actual gameplay there are moments where I can hit 60fps despite hitting 109fps here. 43.6% off of 60fps is 33fps which is too low. The main benefits of MSAA + PP-AA over only PP-AA is readily apparent on the wooden walls and the light-post. I actually found MSAA x4 and PP-OFF to be less visually pleasing than MSAA x4 and PP-ON although I'm sure people will disagree. A small negative is that PP-AA seems to soften up the picture a little, kindda like FXAA. But then again, PP-AA performance penalty is very small as you will see soon...
> 
> 110 -> 62 -> 62
> 
> -
> 
> -
> 
> MSAA-OFF PP-AA-LOW
> 
> http://s25.postimg.org/nidiun97j/Post_AAOFF.png
> 
> MSAA-OFF PP-AA-HIGH
> 
> http://s25.postimg.org/sjkww0gnz/POSTAAON.png
> 
> Verdict: With an increase in FPS of 4.4% from high to low post-AA, I find this to be a great bargain. The leaves on the trees look very bad with post-AA on low.
> 
> 114 ->109
> 
> -
> 
> -
> 
> No AO
> 
> http://s25.postimg.org/cmm4zao9r/No_AO.png
> 
> SSAO
> 
> http://s25.postimg.org/f57tzz9zz/SSAO.png
> 
> HBAO
> 
> http://s25.postimg.org/4jnynz3of/HBAO.png
> 
> Verdict: FPS increases 15.8% going from HBAO to no AO. I think SSAO represents a decent balance between AO quality and performance impact.
> 
> 114 -> 109 -> 96
> 
> Want to download my screenshots for detailed comparison at 1440p?
> 
> Here: https://mega.co.nz/#!i9BwUIxI!DLCZ7B1-Cu5-STogEnILUxs7-vH81Qg426I0JVOQVqc
> 
> And here are my own personal BF4 video settings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this I can almost ensure 60+FPS @ 1440p with 7970 ghz.
> 
> My opinions on which settings to cut first:
> Definitely get rid of HBAO first, set it to SSAO. I still prefer Post-AA to max and MSAA off for a HUGE FPS gain. Post-processing (the general setting, not PP-AA) turned to low because it doesn't seem to do anything and causes a large performance penalty all the time. After that, lighting quality down a few notches might help.


Thank you for posting this. I'm sure plenty of members will find this useful. I know I do.


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*


Your test are all done on the Firing Range. Problem with that is completely unrealistic. The changes between fps are dramatically different if you care to test that is in an actual server with explosions and other moving things.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> Your test are all done on the Firing Range. Problem with that is completely unrealistic. The changes between fps are dramatically different if you care to test that is in an actual server with explosions and other moving things.


The screenshots were created to show what AO looks like on and off. The fps counter has nothing to do with it.

*I think you are referring to Darkwizzie's screenshots. Those shots are done in the most stable environment in the game, other than single player. The tests can also be reproduced by anyone. This makes it valid. The test run on a random multiplayer game cannot be reproduced. Too many variables to account for.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> Your test are all done on the Firing Range. Problem with that is completely unrealistic. The changes between fps are dramatically different if you care to test that is in an actual server with explosions and other moving things.


I would have to agree with this, also it has not been confirmed if he restarted the game after each change, which would account for little change in FPS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> The screenshots were created to show what AO looks like on and off. The fps counter has nothing to do with it.


His post uses the FPS at each setting, and his conclusions are drawn form those numbers - so in this case I believe it does - not that I agree with his methodology.

The best way would be to use RaginCain's analyzer or similar like the benchmark tool in FRAPS, restarting the game after each change.


----------



## keikei

Well, seems like the last DLC is on its way very soon. *Final Stand*. For those anxious to play it sooner than later. Here you go:

Quote:


> Play Final Stand in the Community Test Environment
> 
> We also want to let those of you taking part in our Community Test Environment know that *Final Stand will be available in the CTE this week starting on Wednesday, October 15 at 3pm PDT.* The Final Stand content you play this week is much closer to what the final release version will be, so check it out and let us know what you think.
> 
> If you are a Battlefield 4 Premium member on PC and would like to take part in the Community Test Environment sign up for it here: http://cte.battlelog.com.
> 
> If you are not a Battlefield 4 Premium member there's never been a better time to join, learn more here http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield-4/premium


----------



## Sadmoto

Does anyone still have vram issues with mantle? its been months since they released, and no matter what amd driver I have for my 7870XT I cannot even use mantle because it uses at least 1gb extra vram, on the *same exact settings.*

This has become very frustrating for me that I can't use it even though people with the same exact card & drivers can with 0 Issue.

I get good fps with DX11 but I was hoping to use mantle to help my min fps, and when I enable it I do get some higher fps, but the stuttering from using too much vram gives me fps drops down to 0 then back up to 60+ every few seconds so it negates any benefit I would get.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Does anyone still have vram issues with mantle? its been months since they released, and no matter what amd driver I have for my 7870XT I cannot even use mantle because it uses at least 1gb extra vram, on the *same exact settings.*
> 
> This has become very frustrating for me that I can't use it even though people with the same exact card & drivers can with 0 Issue.
> 
> I get good fps with DX11 but I was hoping to use mantle to help my min fps, and when I enable it I do get some higher fps, but the stuttering from using too much vram gives me fps drops down to 0 then back up to 60+ every few seconds so it negates any benefit I would get.


Mantle on 7 series is just a no go in bf4. There is a significant memory leak that's not fixed.

I don't think they really care, the immediate support is for the latest cards, which is understandable


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> The screenshots were created to show what AO looks like on and off. The fps counter has nothing to do with it.
> 
> *I think you are referring to Darkwizzie's screenshots. Those shots are done in the most stable environment in the game, other than single player. The tests can also be reproduced by anyone. This makes it valid. The test run on a random multiplayer game cannot be reproduced. Too many variables to account for.


No, they can. Even mp maps perform differently. The testing should have been on an actual map instead on the Test Range. But if this is all you play, then these apply to you. If not, completely useless as frames would be impacted from going even from the lowest to medium hence why comp players generally turn settings down.


----------



## mtbiker033

After having not played since January of this year, following the fall patch and addition of Classic Mode I reinstalled last weekend and must admit I have been having some fun with BF4.

DICE LA has done a great job salvaging what DICE Sweden did with this game. It performs well on my sig-rig though I still get a BF4 has stopped working at least once a day (SLI bug maybe?).

Some of the maps just leave me smh but on the good maps, classic mode, friends in mumble it has been an enjoyable experience the last couple of days I must admit.







(and I'm a member of MordorHQ







)


----------



## BoredErica

Hi, yeah I meant AF, not AA. It takes a lot of picture taking to get all those shots accurately, and in an actual server it's very hard to have good comparison pictures because every single situation looks different.

I was deciding whether go to sleep or not, and then all a sudden I said, well, what a perfect time to dig into BF4 settings!


----------



## DoomDash

Downloading CTE to try Final Stand early.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hi, yeah I meant AF, not AA. It takes a lot of picture taking to get all those shots accurately, and in an actual server it's very hard to have good comparison pictures because every single situation looks different.
> 
> I was deciding whether go to sleep or not, and then all a sudden I said, well, what a perfect time to dig into BF4 settings!


I have already asked but got no response, so I will be more direct, @Darkwizzie Did you restart BF4 each time after changing your settings?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> I have already asked but got no response, so I will be more direct, @Darkwizzie Did you restart BF4 each time after changing your settings?


No I did not. I figured the game would tell me I need to restart to make changes. This will make testing take much longer though.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> No I did not. I figured the game would tell me I need to restart to make changes. This will make testing take much longer though.


Yep, thats why when people said thankyou for your post, all I could think of was how long that must have taken for you to do.

I noticed in the ss's, all the screenshot.render commands, and realised you had not reset the game, which explains why you are seeing little to no difference.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Yep, thats why when people said thankyou for your post, all I could think of was how long that must have taken for you to do.
> 
> I noticed in the ss's, all the screenshot.render commands, and realised you had not reset the game, which explains why you are seeing little to no difference.


I dunno, I could do that.


----------



## daguardian

? Sorry I don't understand what you mean.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> ? Sorry I don't understand what you mean.


I mean, I could go back and re-do it with restarting the game.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I mean, I could go back and re-do it with restarting the game.


Why bother? Let people investigate the best setup for their own system.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Why bother? Let people investigate the best setup for their own system.


I agree, its a nice thought nonetheless


----------



## mrtbahgs

I could maybe understand restarts for AA settings and things along those lines, but do you really think a restart would be needed to verify the difference between low and high textures or lighting? I'd think those comparisons would hold up fine.


----------



## daguardian

Its not what I think, its a pretty well known fact about Frostbite.


----------



## Ghost12

Had an interesting problem of late in the tank on a couple of occasions where have lost tank fights 1v1 which is rare for me anyway, but have noticed the opponent was using autoloader instead of reactive. This has had me querying the validity of reactive or to see if is even working and if is to what extent so hopped in an empty server with my little lad for some basic testing.

Joined a dawnbreaker map and headed to the E flag where he was equipped with the HE shell, the distance was what would be called close range, I had reactive equipped and he hit me for 29 dmg frontal, 44 dmg(disabled) to the side. I then respawned and removed reactive, replicated the shot distance exactly and got hit for the exact same damage on both occasions.

Tested versus rpg, exactly the same damage to the front dealt with and without reactive versus an rpg but the difference being that a single rpg can hit for ten more damage without reactive to the side and disable.

So reactive armour with or without makes zero difference in a tank versus tank fight, therefore in a heavy vehicle scenario such as Golmund or Silk road, autoloader would have a real advantage at no real cost as long as watch out for infantry and keep range.

Basically wanted to clear this up for myself but may come in handy for someone else.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Had an interesting problem of late in the tank on a couple of occasions where have lost tank fights 1v1 which is rare for me anyway, but have noticed the opponent was using autoloader instead of reactive. This has had me querying the validity of reactive or to see if is even working and if is to what extent so hopped in an empty server with my little lad for some basic testing.
> 
> Joined a dawnbreaker map and headed to the E flag where he was equipped with the HE shell, the distance was what would be called close range, I had reactive equipped and he hit me for 29 dmg frontal, 44 dmg(disabled) to the side. I then respawned and removed reactive, replicated the shot distance exactly and got hit for the exact same damage on both occasions.
> 
> Tested versus rpg, exactly the same damage to the front dealt with and without reactive versus an rpg but the difference being that a single rpg can hit for ten more damage without reactive to the side and disable.
> 
> So reactive armour with or without makes zero difference in a tank versus tank fight, therefore in a heavy vehicle scenario such as Golmund or Silk road, autoloader would have a real advantage at no real cost as long as watch out for infantry and keep range.
> 
> Basically wanted to clear this up for myself but may come in handy for someone else.


Interesting.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Had an interesting problem of late in the tank on a couple of occasions where have lost tank fights 1v1 which is rare for me anyway, but have noticed the opponent was using autoloader instead of reactive. This has had me querying the validity of reactive or to see if is even working and if is to what extent so hopped in an empty server with my little lad for some basic testing.
> 
> Joined a dawnbreaker map and headed to the E flag where he was equipped with the HE shell, the distance was what would be called close range, I had reactive equipped and he hit me for 29 dmg frontal, 44 dmg(disabled) to the side. I then respawned and removed reactive, replicated the shot distance exactly and got hit for the exact same damage on both occasions.
> 
> Tested versus rpg, exactly the same damage to the front dealt with and without reactive versus an rpg but the difference being that a single rpg can hit for ten more damage without reactive to the side and disable.
> 
> So reactive armour with or without makes zero difference in a tank versus tank fight, therefore in a heavy vehicle scenario such as Golmund or Silk road, autoloader would have a real advantage at no real cost as long as watch out for infantry and keep range.
> 
> Basically wanted to clear this up for myself but may come in handy for someone else.


So basically it is either broken, or they have made that change somewhere along the line. I always felt like the reactive on this game was a bit fishy, like it didn't even matter. In BF3 it is night and day difference.


----------



## DirtySocks

Yesterday i had my best round ever in years of BF gaming. At end of the game i had nearly 100k points which helped me unlock bunch of usable things








75-35 with nearly 40k points on a 3.2k ticket server. The round lasted way too long tho lol


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> So basically it is either broken, or they have made that change somewhere along the line. I always felt like the reactive on this game was a bit fishy, like it didn't even matter. In BF3 it is night and day difference.


Is completely changed from bf3, remember you had visual hud reactive panels which were able to be repaired in turn, including the rear, now are only on the sides and simply only stop a side hit disable from infantry it seems. I dont think is broken, is working as intended, although the bf3 version was far better imo. They wanted to make tanks more vulnerable and they have. 1 infantry rpg disables a tank from the rear, regardless how cautious you are in a tank, due to map design it is impossible to cover your rear 100% of the time. Like much of the game will divide opinion lol.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Is completely changed from bf3, remember you had visual hud reactive panels which were able to be repaired in turn, including the rear, now are only on the sides and simply only stop a side hit disable from infantry it seems. I dont think is broken, is working as intended, although the bf3 version was far better imo. They wanted to make tanks more vulnerable and they have. 1 infantry rpg disables a tank from the rear, regardless how cautious you are in a tank, due to map design it is impossible to cover your rear 100% of the time. Like much of the game will divide opinion lol.


One rpg should at a minimum disable a tank from the rear (personally think it should kill it), that is my opinion, and that is the way it was in BF1942. I also I think tank shell area dmg should be increased vs infantry.


----------



## Atomagenesis

I agree, it seems incredibly difficult to kill infantry with a tank round.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomagenesis*
> 
> I agree, it seems incredibly difficult to kill infantry with a tank round.


Roll with canister shells they are pretty beast, I think they got a stealth buff somewhere along the line. They are about where they were when they got nerfed in BF3, so much better than release bf4, but not as dominate as bf3 pre-nerf.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> One rpg should at a minimum disable a tank from the rear (personally think it should kill it), that is my opinion, and that is the way it was in BF1942. I also I think tank shell area dmg should be increased vs infantry.


Pretty easy to kill tanks from the rear though, even now.

I've been playing Final Stand, it's pretty awesome, much more futuristic than current.

New maps are good, specifically the one that has these huge pod launchers that can launch you across the map.

Tried 2 of the new map spawned weapons. One is a little drone u fly around and shoot like a rawr. One is some sort of rail like gun, that takes a few seconds to charge up but basically one shots any infantry if you aim at them.

Levels felt really good, nice mix of open but indoors. Graphics on them are pretty great too. Not sure about any levelutions yet, but the snow level had snow storms.

Fake radar blip, not amazing, but not the worst thing ever. I doubt it will be used much.

No new weapons that I know of.


----------



## BoredErica

Killing a tank with a Law in one on one combat is pretty impossible for me, even if I get a rear shot first. I haven't unlocked anything other than the Law and the... the name escapes my mind now, the anti-air thingy.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*


RPG ftw.


----------



## Ghost12

On the subject of main cannon splash, I rarely ever use it versus an infantry, only when they are trying to rpg from cover. I run the HE shell on every map alongside the HMG.

@Darkwizzie, not sure a 90 degree disable rear shot is possible with the law, does it not have a tracker flight and is arced? law users are easy kill since it got nerfed, was a pita previously.


----------



## Atomagenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Roll with canister shells they are pretty beast, I think they got a stealth buff somewhere along the line. They are about where they were when they got nerfed in BF3, so much better than release bf4, but not as dominate as bf3 pre-nerf.


Ah ok, I've been using sabot shells.


----------



## 98uk

So what do folks use against inf, light mg, heavy mg or canister.

I used canister to begin with, but it felt so underpowered compared to bf3. Right now using light mg... But not powerful enough


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> So what do folks use against inf, light mg, heavy mg or canister.
> 
> I used canister to begin with, but it felt so underpowered compared to bf3. Right now using light mg... But not powerful enough


HMG, the best choice for every situation, can deal with multiple enemy, hit across map and damage light vehicles and helis etc. It is a no brainer. Just got to get the shot lead time and range down.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

HMG is boss


----------



## keikei

Final Stand Is Back In CTE With Updates! | Battlefield 4 Final Stand Gameplay


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> One thing I have a question on is playing the game in Fullscreen vs. Windowless (or is it borderless) and I think there is a third (unless windowless and borderless are 2 options). Does that have any impact on FPS or performance in general?
> I am used to some games if you play fullscreen you have to always alt+tab out to do anything and it can cause crashing when coming back in or maybe memory leaks/issues so I have since always used the Windowless/Borderless option for easier transitioning. I know in a round my mouse will stay inside the play area, but during post round scores and awards etc I can freely slide over to my other monitor to do something and never need to alt+tab out.


Didnt see a reply to this, can anyone comment?


----------



## Ovrclck

Thanks guys, switched to HMG. will try it out tonight!

Sent from my Note 3 ( No, it's not an eyephone!)


----------



## Thoth420

Ugh I cannot find a good field of view. Stupid ROG SWIFT ruined me......1080 24 inch.....either blindsided and things are big enough to hit or all the enemies are tiny which makes them harder to see.

M270DAN02.3 please come out!!!!!


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> HMG, the best choice for every situation, can deal with multiple enemy, hit across map and damage light vehicles and helis etc. It is a no brainer. Just got to get the shot lead time and range down.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> HMG is boss


It very well might be, but you will never get as many "what the heck you're a stupid hacker" complaints as you do when headshotting people from across the map with the canister shells and/or killing multiple people at once. infantry do not get away from one canister shot.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Ugh I cannot find a good field of view. Stupid ROG SWIFT ruined me......1080 24 inch.....either blindsided and things are big enough to hit or all the enemies are tiny which makes them harder to see.
> 
> M270DAN02.3 please come out!!!!!


1440p, I'm using 110 fov.. So nice









Sent from my Note 3 ( No, it's not an eyephone!)


----------



## BoredErica

Does the HMG have higher damage per second than LMG against infantry?


----------



## castl3bravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Didnt see a reply to this, can anyone comment?


Borderless is discussed here. Sounds like there isn't much, if any, difference.

Personally, for me, while using "Windowed" I've noticed the gtx690 gets taxed doing ~5760x1080 (obviously the borders suck to look at). I'm having an issue getting "Borderless" working, so I'm going to try realmware's borderless app tonight (I've read the use of SLI can be an issue though). I've given up on the NVidiot Surround thing to get "Fullscreen" mode working. Kind of wishing I had went with AMD's Eyefinity instead since I have 3 close, but not identical, monitors.

EDIT: Just tried realmware's borderless with 3 1920x1080's. Performance is identical from what i can tell. Perfect way to be playing BF4. Fullscreen is worthless since borderless easily allows for alt-tab in game (changing mouse macros on the fly and such).


----------



## Ovrclck

Anyone else having issues with battlelog loading at the moment?

Edit: It's up now


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> HMG, the best choice for every situation, can deal with multiple enemy, hit across map and damage light vehicles and helis etc. It is a no brainer. Just got to get the shot lead time and range down.


I agree.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Anyone else having issues with battlelog loading at the moment?


No issues here.


----------



## DoomDash

Update on my SLI crash issue:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I did, but I uninstalled it for one of my trouble shooting attempts. I still do not have it installed. Here is a list of what I've done:
> 
> - Disabled nvidia shields streaming services ( Read they caused mem leaks )
> - Uninstalled RivaTuner.
> - Updated Network adapter ( Caused memory leaks on some systems ).
> - Disabled NDU
> - Everything is at stock clocks
> - Under clocked video cards.
> - Ran in 32bit mode.
> - Repair BF4 install
> - Uninstall & Reinstall C++ 2012 (both x86 & x64 versions) and re
> - Clean NVIDIA installs, no 3D drivers installed this time
> - Use FF instead of Chrome


Adding to the list:
- Reseat cards / clean cards. Clean SLI connection.
- Add some Voltage to VDC's.
- Underclock VDC's.
- Different SLI slots.
- Changing Physx to CPU or opposite VDC than normal.
- Changed power options to be on performance. PCI Express Power Savings Turned off.
- Installed on different SSD.

Really trying to avoid a format.


----------



## bluedevil

I think I just played a darn fine match.









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/523312950424689344/321911889/


----------



## Krazee

If any of the OCN members join on me, stick around longer, I may have a treat for yous


----------



## Dylan Nails

is there ranked/competitive in bf4 like there is in csgo?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Does the HMG have higher damage per second than LMG against infantry?


http://symthic.com/bf4-vehicle-stats?MBT_Anti_personnel


----------



## _REAPER_

What FOV would you use if you have 3 2560x1440p monitors


----------



## Zoroastrian

I like 90 for troop
And max out for vehicle


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> http://symthic.com/bf4-vehicle-stats?MBT_Anti_personnel


16 pellets for canisters, neat i never knew it was that many. explains why I can kill 2-3 people with one shot, and why I just need to aim in their general direction to kill them.


----------



## bluedevil

Can anyone tell me if three 1440p panels positioned vertically would be better than one 4k panel in BF4? Iknow there would be now bezels to deal with, but my current 1440p panel runs at 96hz, not 60hz in the 4k panels. Would the FOV be better?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Can anyone tell me if three 1440p panels positioned vertically would be better than one 4k panel in BF4? Iknow there would be now bezels to deal with, but my current 1440p panel runs at 96hz, not 60hz in the 4k panels. Would the FOV be better?


You mean this setup? Looks nice as hell if your rig can push it.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> You mean this setup? Looks nice as hell if your rig can push it.


Looking at going to a 4790k and crossfire 290s.


----------



## Dylan Nails

is there ranked/competitive in bf4 like there is in csgo?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dylan Nails*
> 
> is there ranked/competitive in bf4 like there is in csgo?


There are ranked servers, hence the in game ranking system. For competitive you need to be looking at Esl or Cevo or some team for scrims.


----------



## Dylan Nails

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> There are ranked servers, hence the in game ranking system. For competitive you need to be looking at Esl or Cevo or some team for scrims.


what are the ranked games like? is it about planting a bomb like csgo or is it about k/d or what? what are the ranks in this game, for example csgo has silver 1, global elite etc.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dylan Nails*
> 
> what are the ranked games like? is it about planting a bomb like csgo or is it about k/d or what?


There is defuse but is not played much as was broken when released, not sure about now. Battlefield is based upon large team based objective game modes which include lots of vehicle play. It does have infantry only modes but is not what it excels in. There is nothing in this game like csgo imo. That is not a bad thing, each game have their merits, Bf4 is a pick up and play casual shooter that is played competitively by many who choose to. A competitive alternative to csgo if not tried it is Insurgency2, hardcore tactical shooter at the other end of the spectrum to battlefield that is pushing to break into the mm/comp scene and still under development.

Not seen bf? check out some you tube - https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=bf4+rush


----------



## BruceB

Anyone else having Problems with battlelog atm?


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Anyone else having Problems with battlelog atm?


Nope. Works for me atleast.


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think there's a difference between realism and pleasing graphics. Bioshock Infinite's graphics are not realistic at all, but nobody would argue against it being very visually pleasing. A blue tint doesn't make sense IRL but I think it makes Metro more pleasing aesthetically. On the other hand, something like Siege of Shanghai, seems bland and washed out in comparison. I haven't played BF4 and Caspian Border together, so I dunno if it looks better.


Give SweetFX a try.

I've used it for both BF3 and BF4. It makes a world of difference. The colors are beautiful.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I like Classic mode. Not many servers but they are all better, closer games too generally.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkrooLoose*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think there's a difference between realism and pleasing graphics. Bioshock Infinite's graphics are not realistic at all, but nobody would argue against it being very visually pleasing. A blue tint doesn't make sense IRL but I think it makes Metro more pleasing aesthetically. On the other hand, something like Siege of Shanghai, seems bland and washed out in comparison. I haven't played BF4 and Caspian Border together, so I dunno if it looks better.
> 
> 
> 
> Give SweetFX a try.
> 
> I've used it for both BF3 and BF4. It makes a world of difference. The colors are beautiful.
Click to expand...

Do you use the preset from the list or a preset pack ? I was just going to download sweetfx and then load the bf4 preset from the list but us one of the packs better ?


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Do you use the preset from the list or a preset pack ? I was just going to download sweetfx and then load the bf4 preset from the list but us one of the packs better ?


I'm just using the default with the download. I figured I'd get SweetFX installed and working then try some other users configs, but one it was running the default looked great for me, so I just left it at that.


----------



## aDyerSituation

Hey everyone. I am having a bit of a problem with BF4 and my sig rig.
No matter what settings I play at, I dip into the lows 40 and even high 30s.
I would be led to believe CPU bottleneck, but both CPU and GPU usage hover around 60% to 75% at any setting.
I also have a hard time believing my cpu is a bottleneck, especially with my OC.
Right now I am re-installing the game and drivers. If that doesn't work I'm not sure what to do. I refuse to use mantle because SweetFX and how ugly I think the game looks without it.
Any help would be appreciated!

Note: CPU is not throttling, installing 14.9.1 beta drivers atm, Windows 8.1.


----------



## banging34hzs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aDyerSituation*
> 
> Hey everyone. I am having a bit of a problem with BF4 and my sig rig.
> No matter what settings I play at, I dip into the lows 40 and even high 30s.
> I would be led to believe CPU bottleneck, but both CPU and GPU usage hover around 60% to 75% at any setting.
> I also have a hard time believing my cpu is a bottleneck, especially with my OC.
> Right now I am re-installing the game and drivers. If that doesn't work I'm not sure what to do. I refuse to use mantle because SweetFX and how ugly I think the game looks without it.
> Any help would be appreciated!
> 
> Note: CPU is not throttling, installing 14.9.1 beta drivers atm, Windows 8.1.


whats is the vram usage at?


----------



## aDyerSituation

1.5 at the most.


----------



## JAM3S121

I'm having some stuttering on a fresh w7 x64 install.

I am using a benq xl2420z set to 100hz, unparked cpu cores, 4.4ghz stable overclock and all windows updates.

Basically I'm getting 70-100 fps then I get micro stutter or everything just does not appear smooth. Before I reinstalled windows and had a new monitor I always had gotten 60 fps stable, now it feels like the average fps is not close to what it used to be. I'm running with vsync off since it doesn't appear like my rig is pushing past 100fps..

is there anything else I can try? I have my settings set to high/medium for the most FPS I can get to keep it above 60+ ( I notice the difference). MSAA at 2x, 1080p, only settings set to ultra are texture quality & texture filtering. Also ambient occlusion set to off.

Could this have anything to do with running framerate limiter in bf4 settings editor @ 101 fps?

Also just started playing again in like 5+ months, the new update feels great.. For some reason BF games I can take months off and come back like I never missed a beat, getting really quick succession kills, swapping kits when out of ammo in a split second.. etc. Does anyone know some active naval strike servers?


----------



## BrightCandle

I am seeing some little drops as well since the last patch. I think that little VRAM leak is back because I was watching it today and every round I checked and the base VRAM was higher than before. Ultimately this causes crashes for me but initially its something related to the leak even when you aren't yet at the VRAM limit.

Its the game however, pretty certain about that as it didn't do it before the big 'fix everything' patch.


----------



## aDyerSituation

I guess I will just have to wait it out :/


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightCandle*
> 
> I am seeing some little drops as well since the last patch. I think that little VRAM leak is back because I was watching it today and every round I checked and the base VRAM was higher than before. Ultimately this causes crashes for me but initially its something related to the leak even when you aren't yet at the VRAM limit.
> 
> Its the game however, pretty certain about that as it didn't do it before the big 'fix everything' patch.


Since the patch my game will outright freeze, with a sound loop for about 5-10 seconds and it usually recovers though. It never used to do that, if it had a problem the game would just crash, go to black screen.


----------



## aDyerSituation

Okay so my problem seems to be mostly solved and I am not sure exactly what did it but here is what I changed before I tested:
-Uninstalled drivers
-Reinstalled Drivers
-Downloaded Windows Updates
-Uninstalled the game
-Reinstalled the game, but chose a different directory. I made a 'games' folder in my c drive. I also noticed in game properties it says I am running
at x64 and not x86(as previously). I personally think this is what fixed my problem.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aDyerSituation*
> 
> Hey everyone. I am having a bit of a problem with BF4 and my sig rig.
> No matter what settings I play at, I dip into the lows 40 and even high 30s.
> I would be led to believe CPU bottleneck, but both CPU and GPU usage hover around 60% to 75% at any setting.
> I also have a hard time believing my cpu is a bottleneck, especially with my OC.
> Right now I am re-installing the game and drivers. If that doesn't work I'm not sure what to do. I refuse to use mantle because SweetFX and how ugly I think the game looks without it.
> Any help would be appreciated!
> 
> Note: CPU is not throttling, installing 14.9.1 beta drivers atm, Windows 8.1.


DX11 or Mantle?


----------



## aDyerSituation

dx11, but I fixed my problem as stated above. Thanks for the help though!


----------



## thrgk

I am trying to install sweetfx howeverbi am not sure how. I have downloaded the latest 1.5 version and the bf4 from the list but after I unzip it there is no application to run or anything ? And I am not sure how to load the configuration file either.


----------



## (sic)

To run Sweetfx with Windows 8 you have to run eFX in conjunction. There are many threads regarding this issue (google). Just insert files manually into install directory.

EDIT: Seems as though BradleyW has found a way without eFX, so you can try either one. Look here.

I personally use eFX + Sweetfx and it works great. I don't run a game with out it!


----------



## thrgk

i got it working, seems darker tho when i toggle it with scroll key.. Do i need to run the sweet fx program every time i run bf4 or no?


----------



## mrtbahgs

I tired SweetFX in the past when i played RIFT and someone recommended it, I personally absolutely hated it, but perhaps being on 1440p versus his 1080p made a difference. Either way, I might consider trying it in BF4 just to see if I like that at all, but I forget if the program makes the game even more graphics intensive or does it override the built in (in-game) graphics settings? Basically wondering where it falls into the spectrum of performance and how it plays with BF4 settings before I decide if I want to see how it looks.


----------



## (sic)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> i got it working, seems darker tho when i toggle it with scroll key.. Do i need to run the sweet fx program every time i run bf4 or no?


As I said, I don't use a program to run Sweetfx, so if you are, then yes you may have to start the program each time.

I paste the appropriate files in the install directories of each game then tweak the settings file to my liking.


----------



## Ovrclck

Edit: Digging the presets so far. Tried a couple and they look way too saturated. Going back to default..so green!


----------



## heroxoot

Is there an exact reason why some maps run like complete booty? Hainan resort and Parcel Storm specifically for me. I'm told these are problematic for many people. They are just hard to keep 60fps in while every other map is pushing 90fps for me. I noticed they don't push the GPU to load like other maps. Is it just poor optimization for these maps?


----------



## (sic)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Edit: Digging the presets so far. Tried a couple and they look way too saturated. Going back to default..so green!


I started with K-putt's preset and tweaked a few things (cannot remember what I changed off the top of my head).


Spoiler: K-putt's Config!



/*

.
/ Description /
'

/

Game: Battlefield 4
Author: K-putt
SweetFX version: 1.5.1/Boulotaur2024 Injector. +Chromatic Aberration Shader.
Description:

$$\ $$\ $$\ $$\ $$\ $$$$$$\ $$$$$$\ $$\
$$ | $$ | $$ | $$ | $ | $$ __$$\ $$ __$$\ \__|
$$ |$$ / $$$$$$\ $$\ $$\ $$$$$$\ $$$$$$\ \_/ $$$$$$\ $$ / \__| $$$$$$\ $$$$$$$\ $$ / \__|$$\ $$$$$$\
$$$$$ / $$$$$$\ $$ __$$\ $$ | $$ |\_$$ _| \_$$ _| $$ __$$\ $$ | $$ __$$\ $$ __$$\ $$$$\ $$ |$$ __$$\
$$ $$< \______|$$ / $$ |$$ | $$ | $$ | $$ | $$$$$$$$ | $$ | $$ / $$ |$$ | $$ |$$ _| $$ |$$ / $$ |
$$ |\$$\ $$ | $$ |$$ | $$ | $$ |$$\ $$ |$$\ $$ ____| $$ | $$\ $$ | $$ |$$ | $$ |$$ | $$ |$$ | $$ |
$$ | \$$\ $$$$$$$ |\$$$$$$ | \$$$$ | \$$$$ | \$$$$$$$\ \$$$$$$ |\$$$$$$ |$$ | $$ |$$ | $$ |\$$$$$$$ |
\__| \__| $$ ____/ \______/ \____/ \____/ \_______| \______/ \______/ \__| \__|\__| \__| \____$$ |
$$ | $$\ $$ |
$$ | \$$$$$$ |
\__| \______/

K-putt'e Battlefield 4 Config 1.4

•SMAA
•LEVELS
•GAUSSIAN - UNSHARPMASK
•LUMASHARPEN
•LIFTGAMMAGAIN
•TONEMAP
•VIBRANCE
•CURVES

*

*
| Updates |
*

*

Update 1.1

•Small changes to Vibrance RGB balance and Tonemap.
•A bit less Contrast.
•Less bright.

Update 1.2

•Got rid of the small green tint.
•Changed some contrast things.
•Tweaked vibrance RGB a bit more.
•Small changes to Liftgammagain.
•A bit sharper.
•SMAA instead of FXAA.

Update 1.3

•Added Unsharp masking.
•Changed Lumasharpen.

Update 1.4

•Final release update.
•A bit more UnsharpMask.
•Small changes to Levels.

*

*
| Optional |
*

*

You can enable Filmgrain by changing

#define USE_FILMGRAIN 0
to
#define USE_FILMGRAIN 1

If the preset doesn't work for you, but others do, try to delete the whole header section of the config.
From the giant K-putt'e Config to "choose effects".

*

*
| Miscellaneous |
*

*

• CeeJay.dk released a new SweetFX Version. 1.5.1
• I added all his new and updated Shaders to Boulotaur2024's Injector which has x64 support.
• I also added a Chromatic Aberration Shader to this version.
• You'll need this Version to get the same results as me.

• DOWNLOAD HERE
• sFX.TheLazy - http://goo.gl/W2kZQQ

• For questions or requests visit the forum - http://sfx.thelazy.net/forum/
• Or visit the official SweetFX subreddit - http://www.reddit.com/r/sweetfx

/*

.
/ Choose effects /
'

*/

// Set to 1 for ON or 0 for OFF
#define USE_SMAA_ANTIALIASING 1 //[0 or 1] SMAA Anti-aliasing : Smoothens jagged lines using the SMAA technique.
#define USE_FXAA_ANTIALIASING 0 //[0 or 1] FXAA Anti-aliasing : Smoothens jagged lines using the FXAA technique
#define USE_CA 0 //[0 or 1] Chromatic aberration. You can only use Chromatic Aberration OR the Explosion Shader. Not both at the same time.
#define USE_EXPLOSION 0 //[0 or 1] Explosion : Scatters the pixels, making the image look fuzzy.
#define USE_CARTOON 0 //[0 or 1] Cartoon : "Toon"s the image.(Interferes with SMAA, CRT, Bloom, HDR and Lumasharpen)
#define USE_LEVELS 1 //[0 or 1] Levels : Sets a new black and white point. This increases contrast but causes clipping. Use Curves instead if you want to avoid that.
#define USE_ADVANCED_CRT 0 //[0 or 1] Advanced CRT : Simulates an old CRT TV display. Set gaussian blur along with it to get a halation effect
#define USE_BLOOM 0 //[0 or 1] Bloom : Makes bright lights bleed their light into their surroundings (relatively high performance cost)
#define USE_HDR 0 //[0 or 1] HDR : Not actual HDR - It just tries to mimic an HDR look (relatively high performance cost)
#define USE_LUMASHARPEN 1 //[0 or 1] LumaSharpen : Also sharpens the antialiased edges which makes them less smooth - I'm working on fixing that.
#define USE_GAUSSIAN 1 //[0 or 1] Gaussian Blur : can be used to... blur, but also bloom/hazy/glowy look, also unsharp masking
#define USE_FILMGRAIN 0 //[0 or 1] Filmgrain effect
#define USE_TECHNICOLOR 0 //[0 or 1] TECHNICOLOR : Attempts to mimic the look of an old movie using the Technicolor three-strip color process (Techicolor Process 4)
#define USE_DPX 0 //[0 or 1] Cineon DPX : Should make the image look like it's been converted to DXP Cineon - basically it's another movie-like look similar to technicolor.
#define USE_MONOCHROME 0 //[0 or 1] Monochrome : Monochrome makes the colors disappear.
#define USE_LIFTGAMMAGAIN 1 //[0 or 1] Lift Gamma Gain : Adjust brightness and color of shadows, midtones and highlights (avoids clipping)
#define USE_TONEMAP 1 //[0 or 1] Tonemap : Adjust gamma, exposure, saturation, bleach and defog. (may cause clipping)
#define USE_VIBRANCE 1 //[0 or 1] Vibrance : Intelligently saturates (or desaturates if you use negative values) the pixels depending on their original saturation.
#define USE_CURVES 1 //[0 or 1] Curves : Contrast adjustments using S-curves.
#define USE_SEPIA 0 //[0 or 1] Sepia : Sepia tones the image.
#define USE_VIGNETTE 0 //[0 or 1] Vignette : Darkens the edges of the image to make it look more like it was shot with a camera lens. May cause banding artifacts.
#define USE_DITHER 0 //[0 or 1] Dither : Applies dithering to simulate more colors than your monitor can display. This lessens banding artifacts (mostly caused by Vignette)
#define USE_BORDER 0 //[0 or 1] Border : Makes the screenedge black as a workaround for the bright edge that forcing some AA modes sometimes causes.
#define USE_SPLITSCREEN 0 //[0 or 1] Splitscreen : Enables the before-and-after splitscreen comparison mode.

#define USE_CUSTOM 0 //[0 or 1] Custom : Write your own shader by editing custom.h, and then enable it here.

/*

.
/ SMAA Anti-aliasing settings /
'

*/

#define SMAA_THRESHOLD 0.05 //[0.05 to 0.20] Edge detection threshold. If SMAA misses some edges try lowering this slightly. I prefer between 0.08 and 0.12.
#define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS 32 //[0 to 98] Determines the radius SMAA will search for aliased edges
#define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS_DIAG 16 //[0 to 16] Determines the radius SMAA will search for diagonal aliased edges
#define SMAA_CORNER_ROUNDING 50 //[0 to 100] Determines the percent of antialiasing to apply to corners. 0 seems to affect fine text the least so it's the default.

// -- Advanced SMAA settings --
#define COLOR_EDGE_DETECTION 1 //[0 or 1] 1 Enables color edge detection (slower but slightly more acurate) - 0 uses luma edge detection (faster)
#define SMAA_DIRECTX9_LINEAR_BLEND 0 //[0 or 1] Using DX9 HARDWARE? (software version doesn't matter) if so this needs to be 1 - If not, leave it at 0.
//Enable this only if you use a Geforce 7xxx series or older card, or a Radeon X1xxx series or older card.

/*

.
/ FXAA Anti-aliasing settings /
'

*/
#define FXAA_QUALITY__PRESET 39 //[1 to 39] Choose the quality preset. 39 is the highest quality.
#define fxaa_Subpix 0.1 //[0.000 to 1.000] Choose the amount of sub-pixel aliasing removal.
#define fxaa_EdgeThreshold 0.6 //[0.000 to 1.000] Edge detection threshold. The minimum amount of local contrast required to apply algorithm.
#define fxaa_EdgeThresholdMin 0.07 //[0.000 to 1.000] Darkness threshold. Trims the algorithm from processing darks.

/*

.
/ Chromatic aberration /
'

*/
#define outfocus 0.01 //[0.00 to 1.000] How strong the effect should be.

/*

.
/ Explosion settings /
'

*/
#define Explosion_Radius 1.0 //[0.2 to 100.0] Amount of effect you want.

/*

.
/ Cartoon settings /
'

*/
#define CartoonPower 4.0 //[0.1 to 10.0] Amount of effect you want.
#define CartoonEdgeSlope 6.0 //[0.1 to 8.0] Raise this to filter out fainter edges. You might need to increase the power to compensate. Whole numbers are faster.

/*

.
/ Levels settings /
'

*/

#define Levels_black_point 4 //[0 to 255] The black point is the new black - literally. Everything darker than this will become completely black. Default is 16.0
#define Levels_white_point 245 //[0 to 255] The new white point. Everything brighter than this becomes completely white. Default is 235.0

//Colors between the two points will stretched, which increases contrast, but details above and below the points are lost (this is called clipping).

/*

.
/ Advanced CRT settings /
'

*/
#define CRTAmount 1.00 //[0.00 to 1.00] Amount of CRT effect you want

#define CRTResolution 1.0 //[1.0 to 8.0] Input size coefficent (low values gives the "low-res retro look"). Default is 1.2
#define CRTgamma 2.2 //[0.0 to 4.0] Gamma of simulated CRT (default 2.2)
#define CRTmonitorgamma 2.4 //[0.0 to 4.0] Gamma of display monitor (typically 2.2 is correct)
#define CRTBrightness 1.2 //[1.0 to 3.0] Used to boost brightness a little. Default is 1.0
#define CRTScanlineIntensity 2.0 //[2.0 to 4.0] Scanlines intensity (use integer values preferably). Default is 2.0
#define CRTScanlineGaussian 1 //[0 or 1] Use the "new nongaussian scanlines bloom effect". Default is on

#define CRTCurvature 1 //[[0 or 1] "Barrel effect" enabled (1) or off (0)
#define CRTCurvatureRadius 2.0 //[0.0 to 2.0] Curvature Radius (only effective when Curvature is enabled). Default is 1.5
#define CRTCornerSize 0.0100 //[0.0000 to 0.0020] Higher values, more rounded corner. Default is 0.001
#define CRTDistance 2.00 //[0.00 to 4.00] Simulated distance from viewer to monitor. Default is 2.00
#define CRTAngleX 0.00 //[-0.20 to 0.20] Tilt angle in radians (X coordinates)
#define CRTAngleY -0.15 //[-0.20 to 0.20] Tilt angle in radians (Y coordinates). (Value of -0.15 gives the 'arcade tilt' look)
#define CRTOverScan 1.00 //[1.00 to 1.10] Overscan (e.g. 1.02 for 2% overscan). Default is 1.01
#define CRTOversample 0 //[0 or 1] Enable 3x oversampling of the beam profile (warning : performance hit)

/*

.
/ Bloom settings /
'

*/
#define BloomThreshold 20.25 //[0.00 to 50.00] Threshold for what is a bright light (that causes bloom) and what isn't.
#define BloomPower 1.446 //[0.000 to 8.000] Strength of the bloom
#define BloomWidth 0.0142 //[0.0000 to 1.0000] Width of the bloom

/*

.
/ HDR settings /
'

*/
#define HDRPower 1.30 //[0.00 to 8.00] Strangely lowering this makes the image brighter
#define radius2 0.87 //[0.00 to 8.00] Raising this seems to make the effect stronger and also brighter

/*

.
/ LumaSharpen settings /
'

*/
// -- Sharpening --
#define sharp_strength 0.4 // [0.10 to 3.00] Strength of the sharpening
#define sharp_clamp 0.035 // [0.000 to 1.000] Limits maximum amount of sharpening a pixel recieves - Default is 0.035

// -- Advanced sharpening settings --
#define pattern 2 // [1|2|3|4] Choose a sample pattern. 1 = Fast, 2 = Normal, 3 = Wider, 4 = Pyramid shaped.
#define offset_bias 1.0 // [0.0 to 6.0] Offset bias adjusts the radius of the sampling pattern.
// I designed the pattern for offset_bias 1.0, but feel free to experiment.

// -- Debug sharpening settings --
#define show_sharpen 0 // [0 or 1] Visualize the strength of the sharpen (multiplied by 4 to see it better)

/*

.
/ Gaussian Blur settings /
'

*/
#define GaussEffect 1 //[0|1|2|3] 0 = Blur, 1 = Unsharpmask (expensive), 2 = Bloom, 3 = Sketchy. Default is 2
#define GaussQuality 0 //[0|1|2|3] Warning: 2 and 3 are expensive. Default is 1
#define GaussSigma 2 //[1 to 4] The higher the wider blur/bloom is (only effective when Bloom selected)
#define GaussBloomWarmth 2 //[0|1|2] "Temperature" of the bloom - 0 = neutral, 1 = warm, 2 = hazy/foggy
#define GaussThreshold 0.50 //[0.00 to 1.00] [DX10/11 only] Threshold for what is a bright light (that causes bloom) and what isn't.
#define GaussExposure 43.0 //[0.00 to 100.00] [DX10/11 only] Exposure of the effect (the lower the brighter)
#define GaussStrength 0.25 //[0.00 to 1.00] Amount of effect blended into the final image

/*

.
/ Film grain settings /
'

*/
#define FilmGrainIntensity 0.8 //[0.00 to 1.00] Intensity of grain. Default is 0.46
#define FilmGrainExposure 25 //[0 to 100] Grain Exposure. Default is 40 (Lower -> darker noise)
#define FilmGrainSize 6 //[0 to 10] Size of the grain. Default is 2 (Higher -> thinner noise)

/*

.
/ TECHNICOLOR settings /
'

*/
#define TechniAmount 0.46 //[0.00 to 1.00]
#define TechniPower 4.0 //[0.00 to 8.00]
#define redNegativeAmount 0.74 //[0.00 to 1.00]
#define greenNegativeAmount 0.83 //[0.00 to 1.00]
#define blueNegativeAmount 0.9 //[0.00 to 1.00]

/*

.
/ Cineon DPX settings /
'

*/
#define Red 9.0 //[1.0 to 15.0]
#define Green 9.0 //[1.0 to 15.0]
#define Blue 9.0 //[1.0 to 15.0]

#define ColorGamma 1.0 //[0.1 to 2.5] Adjusts the colorfulness of the effect in a manner similar to Vibrance. 1.0 is neutral.
#define DPXSaturation 1.0 //[0.0 to 8.0] Adjust saturation of the effect. 1.0 is neutral.

#define RedC 0.33 //[0.60 to 0.20]
#define GreenC 0.36 //[0.60 to 0.20]
#define BlueC 0.35 //[0.60 to 0.20]

#define Blend 0.23 //[0.00 to 1.00] How strong the effect should be

/*

.
/ Monochrome settings /
'

*/
#define Monochrome_conversion_values float3(0.18,0.41,0.41) //[0.00 to 1.00] Percentage of RGB to include (should sum up to 1.00)

/*

.
/ Lift Gamma Gain settings /
'

*/
#define RGB_Lift float3(1.02, 1.02, 1.01) //[0.000 to 2.000] Adjust shadows for Red, Green and Blue
#define RGB_Gamma float3(1.0, 1.01, 1.0) //[0.000 to 2.000] Adjust midtones for Red, Green and Blue
#define RGB_Gain float3(1.0, 1.0, 1.0) //[0.000 to 2.000] Adjust highlights for Red, Green and Blue

/*

.
/ Tonemap settings /
'

*/
#define Gamma 0.98 //[0.000 to 2.000] Adjust midtones
#define Exposure 0.0 //[-1.000 to 1.000] Adjust exposure
#define Saturation -0.33 //[-1.000 to 1.000] Adjust saturation
#define Bleach 0.0 //[0.000 to 1.000] Brightens the shadows and fades the colors
#define Defog 0.4 //[0.000 to 1.000] How much of the color tint to remove
#define FogColor float3(-0.007, 0.01, 0.0) //[0.00 to 2.55, 0.00 to 2.55, 0.00 to 2.55] What color to remove - default is blue

/*

.
/ Vibrance settings /
'

*/
#define Vibrance 0.15 //[-1.00 to 1.00] Intelligently saturates (or desaturates if you use negative values) the pixels depending on their original saturation.
#define Vibrance_RGB_balance float3(4.2, 0.0, 3.3) //[-10.00 to 10.00,-10.00 to 10.00,-10.00 to 10.00] A per channel multiplier to the Vibrance strength so you can give more boost to certain colors over others

/*

.
/ Curves settings /
'

*/
#define Curves_mode 0 //[0|1|2] Choose what to apply contrast to. 0 = Luma, 1 = Chroma, 2 = both Luma and Chroma. Default is 0 (Luma)
#define Curves_contrast 0.24 //[-1.00 to 1.00] The amount of contrast you want

// -- Advanced curve settings --
#define Curves_formula 10 //[1|2|3|4|5|6|7|8|9|10] The contrast s-curve you want to use.
//1 = Sine, 2 = Abs split, 3 = Smoothstep, 4 = Exp formula, 5 = Simplified Catmull-Rom (0,0,1,1), 6 = Perlins Smootherstep
//7 = Abs add, 8 = Techicolor Cinestyle, 9 = Parabola, 10 = Half-circles.
//Note that Technicolor Cinestyle is practically identical to Sine, but runs slower. In fact I think the difference might only be due to rounding errors.
//I prefer 2 myself, but 3 is a nice alternative with a little more effect (but harsher on the highlight and shadows) and it's the fastest formula.

/*

.
/ Sepia settings /
'

*/
#define ColorTone float3(1.0, 1.0, 1.0) //[0.00 to 2.55, 0.00 to 2.55, 0.00 to 2.55] What color to tint the image
#define GreyPower 0.0 //[0.00 to 1.00] How much desaturate the image before tinting it
#define SepiaPower 0.58 //[0.00 to 1.00] How much to tint the image

/*

.
/ Vignette settings /
'

*/
#define VignetteType 1 //[1|2|3] 1 = Original, 2 = New, 3 = TV style
#define VignetteRatio 1.00 //[0.15 to 6.00] Sets a width to height ratio. 1.00 (1/1) is perfectly round, while 1.60 (16/10) is 60 % wider than it's high.
#define VignetteRadius 1.00 //[-1.00 to 3.00] lower values = stronger radial effect from center
#define VignetteAmount -0.40 //[-2.00 to 1.00] Strength of black. -2.00 = Max Black, 1.00 = Max White.
#define VignetteSlope 6 //[2 to 16] How far away from the center the change should start to really grow strong (odd numbers cause a larger fps drop than even numbers)
#define VignetteCenter float2(0.500, 0.500) //[0.000 to 1.000, 0.000 to 1.000] Center of effect for VignetteType 1. 2 and 3 do not obey this setting.

/*

.
/ Dither settings /
'

*/
#define dither_method 2 //[1 or 2] 1 = Ordered dithering (very good and very fast), 2 = Random dithering (different but slightly slower dithering)

//Note that the patterns used by Dither, makes an image harder to compress.
//This can make your screenshots and video recordings take up more space.

/*

.
/ Border settings /
'

*/
#define border_width float2(1,100) //[0 to 2048, 0 to 2048] (X,Y)-width of the border. Measured in pixels.
#define border_color float3(0, 0, 0) //[0 to 255, 0 to 255, 0 to 255] What color the border should be. In integer RGB colors, meaning 0,0,0 is black and 255,255,255 is full white.

/*

.
/ Splitscreen settings /
'

*/
#define splitscreen_mode 1 //[1|2|3|4|5|6] 1 = Vertical 50/50 split, 2 = Vertical 25/50/25 split, 3 = Vertical 50/50 angled split,
// 4 = Horizontal 50/50 split, 5 = Horizontal 25/50/25 split, 6 = Curvy vertical 50/50 split

/*

.
/ Key settings /
'

*/
// This is the section where you can define your own key mapping
// See the following URL to find out what keycode a key has:
// http://www.cambiaresearch.com/articles/15/javascript-char-codes-key-codes

// key_toggle_sweetfx = 45 ; 45 = Einfg
// key_screenshot = 35 ; 35 = Ende->
// key_reload_sweetfx = 46 ; 46 = Entf

/*

.
/ Misc settings /
'

*/
// You can load and chain other DirectX wrappers (ENB, Helix, Windower...)
// If the external wrapper is already named d3d9.dll, rename it into
// something else like "d3d9_enb.dll" (note that even if this is commented it actually works)

// external_d3d9_wrapper = none
// external_dxgi_wrapper = none


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heroxoot*
> 
> Is there an exact reason why some maps run like complete booty? Hainan resort and Parcel Storm specifically for me. I'm told these are problematic for many people. They are just hard to keep 60fps in while every other map is pushing 90fps for me. I noticed they don't push the GPU to load like other maps. Is it just poor optimization for these maps?


Parcel was a lagger for me prior to upgrading my cpu. It still has it's drops now but definitely not as bad.


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heroxoot*
> 
> Is there an exact reason why some maps run like complete booty? Hainan resort and Parcel Storm specifically for me. I'm told these are problematic for many people. They are just hard to keep 60fps in while every other map is pushing 90fps for me. I noticed they don't push the GPU to load like other maps. Is it just poor optimization for these maps?


Not sure why but yes those are problem maps, and include Zavod to that list. All of those maps just dont run as well as others. I see the same problems you do with lower gpu load and decreased frame rates.


----------



## BoredErica

Paracel Storm is full of weather effects and crap flying everywhere, so I'm not too surprised.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *(sic)*
> 
> I started with K-putt's preset and tweaked a few things (cannot remember what I changed off the top of my head).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: K-putt's Config!
> 
> 
> 
> /*
> 
> .
> / Description /
> '
> 
> /
> 
> Game: Battlefield 4
> Author: K-putt
> SweetFX version: 1.5.1/Boulotaur2024 Injector. +Chromatic Aberration Shader.
> Description:
> 
> $$\ $$\ $$\ $$\ $$\ $$$$$$\ $$$$$$\ $$\
> $$ | $$ | $$ | $$ | $ | $$ __$$\ $$ __$$\ \__|
> $$ |$$ / $$$$$$\ $$\ $$\ $$$$$$\ $$$$$$\ \_/ $$$$$$\ $$ / \__| $$$$$$\ $$$$$$$\ $$ / \__|$$\ $$$$$$\
> $$$$$ / $$$$$$\ $$ __$$\ $$ | $$ |\_$$ _| \_$$ _| $$ __$$\ $$ | $$ __$$\ $$ __$$\ $$$$\ $$ |$$ __$$\
> $$ $$< \______|$$ / $$ |$$ | $$ | $$ | $$ | $$$$$$$$ | $$ | $$ / $$ |$$ | $$ |$$ _| $$ |$$ / $$ |
> $$ |\$$\ $$ | $$ |$$ | $$ | $$ |$$\ $$ |$$\ $$ ____| $$ | $$\ $$ | $$ |$$ | $$ |$$ | $$ |$$ | $$ |
> $$ | \$$\ $$$$$$$ |\$$$$$$ | \$$$$ | \$$$$ | \$$$$$$$\ \$$$$$$ |\$$$$$$ |$$ | $$ |$$ | $$ |\$$$$$$$ |
> \__| \__| $$ ____/ \______/ \____/ \____/ \_______| \______/ \______/ \__| \__|\__| \__| \____$$ |
> $$ | $$\ $$ |
> $$ | \$$$$$$ |
> \__| \______/
> 
> K-putt'e Battlefield 4 Config 1.4
> 
> •SMAA
> •LEVELS
> •GAUSSIAN - UNSHARPMASK
> •LUMASHARPEN
> •LIFTGAMMAGAIN
> •TONEMAP
> •VIBRANCE
> •CURVES
> 
> *
> 
> *
> | Updates |
> *
> 
> *
> 
> Update 1.1
> 
> •Small changes to Vibrance RGB balance and Tonemap.
> •A bit less Contrast.
> •Less bright.
> 
> Update 1.2
> 
> •Got rid of the small green tint.
> •Changed some contrast things.
> •Tweaked vibrance RGB a bit more.
> •Small changes to Liftgammagain.
> •A bit sharper.
> •SMAA instead of FXAA.
> 
> Update 1.3
> 
> •Added Unsharp masking.
> •Changed Lumasharpen.
> 
> Update 1.4
> 
> •Final release update.
> •A bit more UnsharpMask.
> •Small changes to Levels.
> 
> *
> 
> *
> | Optional |
> *
> 
> *
> 
> You can enable Filmgrain by changing
> 
> #define USE_FILMGRAIN 0
> to
> #define USE_FILMGRAIN 1
> 
> If the preset doesn't work for you, but others do, try to delete the whole header section of the config.
> From the giant K-putt'e Config to "choose effects".
> 
> *
> 
> *
> | Miscellaneous |
> *
> 
> *
> 
> • CeeJay.dk released a new SweetFX Version. 1.5.1
> • I added all his new and updated Shaders to Boulotaur2024's Injector which has x64 support.
> • I also added a Chromatic Aberration Shader to this version.
> • You'll need this Version to get the same results as me.
> 
> • DOWNLOAD HERE
> • sFX.TheLazy - http://goo.gl/W2kZQQ
> 
> • For questions or requests visit the forum - http://sfx.thelazy.net/forum/
> • Or visit the official SweetFX subreddit - http://www.reddit.com/r/sweetfx
> 
> /*
> 
> .
> / Choose effects /
> '
> 
> */
> 
> // Set to 1 for ON or 0 for OFF
> #define USE_SMAA_ANTIALIASING 1 //[0 or 1] SMAA Anti-aliasing : Smoothens jagged lines using the SMAA technique.
> #define USE_FXAA_ANTIALIASING 0 //[0 or 1] FXAA Anti-aliasing : Smoothens jagged lines using the FXAA technique
> #define USE_CA 0 //[0 or 1] Chromatic aberration. You can only use Chromatic Aberration OR the Explosion Shader. Not both at the same time.
> #define USE_EXPLOSION 0 //[0 or 1] Explosion : Scatters the pixels, making the image look fuzzy.
> #define USE_CARTOON 0 //[0 or 1] Cartoon : "Toon"s the image.(Interferes with SMAA, CRT, Bloom, HDR and Lumasharpen)
> #define USE_LEVELS 1 //[0 or 1] Levels : Sets a new black and white point. This increases contrast but causes clipping. Use Curves instead if you want to avoid that.
> #define USE_ADVANCED_CRT 0 //[0 or 1] Advanced CRT : Simulates an old CRT TV display. Set gaussian blur along with it to get a halation effect
> #define USE_BLOOM 0 //[0 or 1] Bloom : Makes bright lights bleed their light into their surroundings (relatively high performance cost)
> #define USE_HDR 0 //[0 or 1] HDR : Not actual HDR - It just tries to mimic an HDR look (relatively high performance cost)
> #define USE_LUMASHARPEN 1 //[0 or 1] LumaSharpen : Also sharpens the antialiased edges which makes them less smooth - I'm working on fixing that.
> #define USE_GAUSSIAN 1 //[0 or 1] Gaussian Blur : can be used to... blur, but also bloom/hazy/glowy look, also unsharp masking
> #define USE_FILMGRAIN 0 //[0 or 1] Filmgrain effect
> #define USE_TECHNICOLOR 0 //[0 or 1] TECHNICOLOR : Attempts to mimic the look of an old movie using the Technicolor three-strip color process (Techicolor Process 4)
> #define USE_DPX 0 //[0 or 1] Cineon DPX : Should make the image look like it's been converted to DXP Cineon - basically it's another movie-like look similar to technicolor.
> #define USE_MONOCHROME 0 //[0 or 1] Monochrome : Monochrome makes the colors disappear.
> #define USE_LIFTGAMMAGAIN 1 //[0 or 1] Lift Gamma Gain : Adjust brightness and color of shadows, midtones and highlights (avoids clipping)
> #define USE_TONEMAP 1 //[0 or 1] Tonemap : Adjust gamma, exposure, saturation, bleach and defog. (may cause clipping)
> #define USE_VIBRANCE 1 //[0 or 1] Vibrance : Intelligently saturates (or desaturates if you use negative values) the pixels depending on their original saturation.
> #define USE_CURVES 1 //[0 or 1] Curves : Contrast adjustments using S-curves.
> #define USE_SEPIA 0 //[0 or 1] Sepia : Sepia tones the image.
> #define USE_VIGNETTE 0 //[0 or 1] Vignette : Darkens the edges of the image to make it look more like it was shot with a camera lens. May cause banding artifacts.
> #define USE_DITHER 0 //[0 or 1] Dither : Applies dithering to simulate more colors than your monitor can display. This lessens banding artifacts (mostly caused by Vignette)
> #define USE_BORDER 0 //[0 or 1] Border : Makes the screenedge black as a workaround for the bright edge that forcing some AA modes sometimes causes.
> #define USE_SPLITSCREEN 0 //[0 or 1] Splitscreen : Enables the before-and-after splitscreen comparison mode.
> 
> #define USE_CUSTOM 0 //[0 or 1] Custom : Write your own shader by editing custom.h, and then enable it here.
> 
> /*
> 
> .
> / SMAA Anti-aliasing settings /
> '
> 
> */
> 
> #define SMAA_THRESHOLD 0.05 //[0.05 to 0.20] Edge detection threshold. If SMAA misses some edges try lowering this slightly. I prefer between 0.08 and 0.12.
> #define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS 32 //[0 to 98] Determines the radius SMAA will search for aliased edges
> #define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS_DIAG 16 //[0 to 16] Determines the radius SMAA will search for diagonal aliased edges
> #define SMAA_CORNER_ROUNDING 50 //[0 to 100] Determines the percent of antialiasing to apply to corners. 0 seems to affect fine text the least so it's the default.
> 
> // -- Advanced SMAA settings --
> #define COLOR_EDGE_DETECTION 1 //[0 or 1] 1 Enables color edge detection (slower but slightly more acurate) - 0 uses luma edge detection (faster)
> #define SMAA_DIRECTX9_LINEAR_BLEND 0 //[0 or 1] Using DX9 HARDWARE? (software version doesn't matter) if so this needs to be 1 - If not, leave it at 0.
> //Enable this only if you use a Geforce 7xxx series or older card, or a Radeon X1xxx series or older card.
> 
> /*
> 
> .
> / FXAA Anti-aliasing settings /
> '
> 
> */
> #define FXAA_QUALITY__PRESET 39 //[1 to 39] Choose the quality preset. 39 is the highest quality.
> #define fxaa_Subpix 0.1 //[0.000 to 1.000] Choose the amount of sub-pixel aliasing removal.
> #define fxaa_EdgeThreshold 0.6 //[0.000 to 1.000] Edge detection threshold. The minimum amount of local contrast required to apply algorithm.
> #define fxaa_EdgeThresholdMin 0.07 //[0.000 to 1.000] Darkness threshold. Trims the algorithm from processing darks.
> 
> /*
> 
> .
> / Chromatic aberration /
> '
> 
> */
> #define outfocus 0.01 //[0.00 to 1.000] How strong the effect should be.
> 
> /*
> 
> .
> / Explosion settings /
> '
> 
> */
> #define Explosion_Radius 1.0 //[0.2 to 100.0] Amount of effect you want.
> 
> /*
> 
> .
> / Cartoon settings /
> '
> 
> */
> #define CartoonPower 4.0 //[0.1 to 10.0] Amount of effect you want.
> #define CartoonEdgeSlope 6.0 //[0.1 to 8.0] Raise this to filter out fainter edges. You might need to increase the power to compensate. Whole numbers are faster.
> 
> /*
> 
> .
> / Levels settings /
> '
> 
> */
> 
> #define Levels_black_point 4 //[0 to 255] The black point is the new black - literally. Everything darker than this will become completely black. Default is 16.0
> #define Levels_white_point 245 //[0 to 255] The new white point. Everything brighter than this becomes completely white. Default is 235.0
> 
> //Colors between the two points will stretched, which increases contrast, but details above and below the points are lost (this is called clipping).
> 
> /*
> 
> .
> / Advanced CRT settings /
> '
> 
> */
> #define CRTAmount 1.00 //[0.00 to 1.00] Amount of CRT effect you want
> 
> #define CRTResolution 1.0 //[1.0 to 8.0] Input size coefficent (low values gives the "low-res retro look"). Default is 1.2
> #define CRTgamma 2.2 //[0.0 to 4.0] Gamma of simulated CRT (default 2.2)
> #define CRTmonitorgamma 2.4 //[0.0 to 4.0] Gamma of display monitor (typically 2.2 is correct)
> #define CRTBrightness 1.2 //[1.0 to 3.0] Used to boost brightness a little. Default is 1.0
> #define CRTScanlineIntensity 2.0 //[2.0 to 4.0] Scanlines intensity (use integer values preferably). Default is 2.0
> #define CRTScanlineGaussian 1 //[0 or 1] Use the "new nongaussian scanlines bloom effect". Default is on
> 
> #define CRTCurvature 1 //[[0 or 1] "Barrel effect" enabled (1) or off (0)
> #define CRTCurvatureRadius 2.0 //[0.0 to 2.0] Curvature Radius (only effective when Curvature is enabled). Default is 1.5
> #define CRTCornerSize 0.0100 //[0.0000 to 0.0020] Higher values, more rounded corner. Default is 0.001
> #define CRTDistance 2.00 //[0.00 to 4.00] Simulated distance from viewer to monitor. Default is 2.00
> #define CRTAngleX 0.00 //[-0.20 to 0.20] Tilt angle in radians (X coordinates)
> #define CRTAngleY -0.15 //[-0.20 to 0.20] Tilt angle in radians (Y coordinates). (Value of -0.15 gives the 'arcade tilt' look)
> #define CRTOverScan 1.00 //[1.00 to 1.10] Overscan (e.g. 1.02 for 2% overscan). Default is 1.01
> #define CRTOversample 0 //[0 or 1] Enable 3x oversampling of the beam profile (warning : performance hit)
> 
> /*
> 
> .
> / Bloom settings /
> '
> 
> */
> #define BloomThreshold 20.25 //[0.00 to 50.00] Threshold for what is a bright light (that causes bloom) and what isn't.
> #define BloomPower 1.446 //[0.000 to 8.000] Strength of the bloom
> #define BloomWidth 0.0142 //[0.0000 to 1.0000] Width of the bloom
> 
> /*
> 
> .
> / HDR settings /
> '
> 
> */
> #define HDRPower 1.30 //[0.00 to 8.00] Strangely lowering this makes the image brighter
> #define radius2 0.87 //[0.00 to 8.00] Raising this seems to make the effect stronger and also brighter
> 
> /*
> 
> .
> / LumaSharpen settings /
> '
> 
> */
> // -- Sharpening --
> #define sharp_strength 0.4 // [0.10 to 3.00] Strength of the sharpening
> #define sharp_clamp 0.035 // [0.000 to 1.000] Limits maximum amount of sharpening a pixel recieves - Default is 0.035
> 
> // -- Advanced sharpening settings --
> #define pattern 2 // [1|2|3|4] Choose a sample pattern. 1 = Fast, 2 = Normal, 3 = Wider, 4 = Pyramid shaped.
> #define offset_bias 1.0 // [0.0 to 6.0] Offset bias adjusts the radius of the sampling pattern.
> // I designed the pattern for offset_bias 1.0, but feel free to experiment.
> 
> // -- Debug sharpening settings --
> #define show_sharpen 0 // [0 or 1] Visualize the strength of the sharpen (multiplied by 4 to see it better)
> 
> /*
> 
> .
> / Gaussian Blur settings /
> '
> 
> */
> #define GaussEffect 1 //[0|1|2|3] 0 = Blur, 1 = Unsharpmask (expensive), 2 = Bloom, 3 = Sketchy. Default is 2
> #define GaussQuality 0 //[0|1|2|3] Warning: 2 and 3 are expensive. Default is 1
> #define GaussSigma 2 //[1 to 4] The higher the wider blur/bloom is (only effective when Bloom selected)
> #define GaussBloomWarmth 2 //[0|1|2] "Temperature" of the bloom - 0 = neutral, 1 = warm, 2 = hazy/foggy
> #define GaussThreshold 0.50 //[0.00 to 1.00] [DX10/11 only] Threshold for what is a bright light (that causes bloom) and what isn't.
> #define GaussExposure 43.0 //[0.00 to 100.00] [DX10/11 only] Exposure of the effect (the lower the brighter)
> #define GaussStrength 0.25 //[0.00 to 1.00] Amount of effect blended into the final image
> 
> /*
> 
> .
> / Film grain settings /
> '
> 
> */
> #define FilmGrainIntensity 0.8 //[0.00 to 1.00] Intensity of grain. Default is 0.46
> #define FilmGrainExposure 25 //[0 to 100] Grain Exposure. Default is 40 (Lower -> darker noise)
> #define FilmGrainSize 6 //[0 to 10] Size of the grain. Default is 2 (Higher -> thinner noise)
> 
> /*
> 
> .
> / TECHNICOLOR settings /
> '
> 
> */
> #define TechniAmount 0.46 //[0.00 to 1.00]
> #define TechniPower 4.0 //[0.00 to 8.00]
> #define redNegativeAmount 0.74 //[0.00 to 1.00]
> #define greenNegativeAmount 0.83 //[0.00 to 1.00]
> #define blueNegativeAmount 0.9 //[0.00 to 1.00]
> 
> /*
> 
> .
> / Cineon DPX settings /
> '
> 
> */
> #define Red 9.0 //[1.0 to 15.0]
> #define Green 9.0 //[1.0 to 15.0]
> #define Blue 9.0 //[1.0 to 15.0]
> 
> #define ColorGamma 1.0 //[0.1 to 2.5] Adjusts the colorfulness of the effect in a manner similar to Vibrance. 1.0 is neutral.
> #define DPXSaturation 1.0 //[0.0 to 8.0] Adjust saturation of the effect. 1.0 is neutral.
> 
> #define RedC 0.33 //[0.60 to 0.20]
> #define GreenC 0.36 //[0.60 to 0.20]
> #define BlueC 0.35 //[0.60 to 0.20]
> 
> #define Blend 0.23 //[0.00 to 1.00] How strong the effect should be
> 
> /*
> 
> .
> / Monochrome settings /
> '
> 
> */
> #define Monochrome_conversion_values float3(0.18,0.41,0.41) //[0.00 to 1.00] Percentage of RGB to include (should sum up to 1.00)
> 
> /*
> 
> .
> / Lift Gamma Gain settings /
> '
> 
> */
> #define RGB_Lift float3(1.02, 1.02, 1.01) //[0.000 to 2.000] Adjust shadows for Red, Green and Blue
> #define RGB_Gamma float3(1.0, 1.01, 1.0) //[0.000 to 2.000] Adjust midtones for Red, Green and Blue
> #define RGB_Gain float3(1.0, 1.0, 1.0) //[0.000 to 2.000] Adjust highlights for Red, Green and Blue
> 
> /*
> 
> .
> / Tonemap settings /
> '
> 
> */
> #define Gamma 0.98 //[0.000 to 2.000] Adjust midtones
> #define Exposure 0.0 //[-1.000 to 1.000] Adjust exposure
> #define Saturation -0.33 //[-1.000 to 1.000] Adjust saturation
> #define Bleach 0.0 //[0.000 to 1.000] Brightens the shadows and fades the colors
> #define Defog 0.4 //[0.000 to 1.000] How much of the color tint to remove
> #define FogColor float3(-0.007, 0.01, 0.0) //[0.00 to 2.55, 0.00 to 2.55, 0.00 to 2.55] What color to remove - default is blue
> 
> /*
> 
> .
> / Vibrance settings /
> '
> 
> */
> #define Vibrance 0.15 //[-1.00 to 1.00] Intelligently saturates (or desaturates if you use negative values) the pixels depending on their original saturation.
> #define Vibrance_RGB_balance float3(4.2, 0.0, 3.3) //[-10.00 to 10.00,-10.00 to 10.00,-10.00 to 10.00] A per channel multiplier to the Vibrance strength so you can give more boost to certain colors over others
> 
> /*
> 
> .
> / Curves settings /
> '
> 
> */
> #define Curves_mode 0 //[0|1|2] Choose what to apply contrast to. 0 = Luma, 1 = Chroma, 2 = both Luma and Chroma. Default is 0 (Luma)
> #define Curves_contrast 0.24 //[-1.00 to 1.00] The amount of contrast you want
> 
> // -- Advanced curve settings --
> #define Curves_formula 10 //[1|2|3|4|5|6|7|8|9|10] The contrast s-curve you want to use.
> //1 = Sine, 2 = Abs split, 3 = Smoothstep, 4 = Exp formula, 5 = Simplified Catmull-Rom (0,0,1,1), 6 = Perlins Smootherstep
> //7 = Abs add, 8 = Techicolor Cinestyle, 9 = Parabola, 10 = Half-circles.
> //Note that Technicolor Cinestyle is practically identical to Sine, but runs slower. In fact I think the difference might only be due to rounding errors.
> //I prefer 2 myself, but 3 is a nice alternative with a little more effect (but harsher on the highlight and shadows) and it's the fastest formula.
> 
> /*
> 
> .
> / Sepia settings /
> '
> 
> */
> #define ColorTone float3(1.0, 1.0, 1.0) //[0.00 to 2.55, 0.00 to 2.55, 0.00 to 2.55] What color to tint the image
> #define GreyPower 0.0 //[0.00 to 1.00] How much desaturate the image before tinting it
> #define SepiaPower 0.58 //[0.00 to 1.00] How much to tint the image
> 
> /*
> 
> .
> / Vignette settings /
> '
> 
> */
> #define VignetteType 1 //[1|2|3] 1 = Original, 2 = New, 3 = TV style
> #define VignetteRatio 1.00 //[0.15 to 6.00] Sets a width to height ratio. 1.00 (1/1) is perfectly round, while 1.60 (16/10) is 60 % wider than it's high.
> #define VignetteRadius 1.00 //[-1.00 to 3.00] lower values = stronger radial effect from center
> #define VignetteAmount -0.40 //[-2.00 to 1.00] Strength of black. -2.00 = Max Black, 1.00 = Max White.
> #define VignetteSlope 6 //[2 to 16] How far away from the center the change should start to really grow strong (odd numbers cause a larger fps drop than even numbers)
> #define VignetteCenter float2(0.500, 0.500) //[0.000 to 1.000, 0.000 to 1.000] Center of effect for VignetteType 1. 2 and 3 do not obey this setting.
> 
> /*
> 
> .
> / Dither settings /
> '
> 
> */
> #define dither_method 2 //[1 or 2] 1 = Ordered dithering (very good and very fast), 2 = Random dithering (different but slightly slower dithering)
> 
> //Note that the patterns used by Dither, makes an image harder to compress.
> //This can make your screenshots and video recordings take up more space.
> 
> /*
> 
> .
> / Border settings /
> '
> 
> */
> #define border_width float2(1,100) //[0 to 2048, 0 to 2048] (X,Y)-width of the border. Measured in pixels.
> #define border_color float3(0, 0, 0) //[0 to 255, 0 to 255, 0 to 255] What color the border should be. In integer RGB colors, meaning 0,0,0 is black and 255,255,255 is full white.
> 
> /*
> 
> .
> / Splitscreen settings /
> '
> 
> */
> #define splitscreen_mode 1 //[1|2|3|4|5|6] 1 = Vertical 50/50 split, 2 = Vertical 25/50/25 split, 3 = Vertical 50/50 angled split,
> // 4 = Horizontal 50/50 split, 5 = Horizontal 25/50/25 split, 6 = Curvy vertical 50/50 split
> 
> /*
> 
> .
> / Key settings /
> '
> 
> */
> // This is the section where you can define your own key mapping
> // See the following URL to find out what keycode a key has:
> // http://www.cambiaresearch.com/articles/15/javascript-char-codes-key-codes
> 
> // key_toggle_sweetfx = 45 ; 45 = Einfg
> // key_screenshot = 35 ; 35 = Ende->
> // key_reload_sweetfx = 46 ; 46 = Entf
> 
> /*
> 
> .
> / Misc settings /
> '
> 
> */
> // You can load and chain other DirectX wrappers (ENB, Helix, Windower...)
> // If the external wrapper is already named d3d9.dll, rename it into
> // something else like "d3d9_enb.dll" (note that even if this is commented it actually works)
> 
> // external_d3d9_wrapper = none
> // external_dxgi_wrapper = none


I'll give that a try! +Rep


----------



## Curleyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heroxoot*
> 
> Is there an exact reason why some maps run like complete booty? Hainan resort and Parcel Storm specifically for me. I'm told these are problematic for many people. They are just hard to keep 60fps in while every other map is pushing 90fps for me. I noticed they don't push the GPU to load like other maps. Is it just poor optimization for these maps?


With my old computer, in Call of Duty 4 on the map Backlot I would get 45 fps in spawn, and 120 fps in the middle of the map all the while staring at the ground, maps definitely can have poor optimization and with BF4 it wouldn't surprise me.

Fresh OS install.
Run minimal programs (anti virus can affect games, i wouldn't know as i haven't used one in 6 years)
Overclock your computer (make sure it's stable) I found that overclocking my ram helped keep a more solid frame rate.
Run different configuration settings (disable things like shadows, etc) also check out BF4 Config Editor Tool.
do the old defrag, cclean type clean ups
*enable the verbose netgraph in bf4 to see if your cpu or gpu is spiking* it will help you figure out why the frame drops are occurring


----------



## XLifted

I think it's funny that Siege of Shanghai is one of the least optimized maps, not as bad Hainan Resort though. And that's their FLAGSHIP map. Locker with 64 players blowing EVERYTHING around me will get 100 FPS minimum. Siege can go to 57 FPS. It's silly.







That dust in the air that they put in after C goes down is what strains the system as far as I can tell.

On the side note, check out some SRAW footage I put together


----------



## BradleyW

Siege of Shanghai = High CPU overhead + limited draw calls per second.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heroxoot*
> 
> Is there an exact reason why some maps run like complete booty? Hainan resort and Parcel Storm specifically for me. I'm told these are problematic for many people. They are just hard to keep 60fps in while every other map is pushing 90fps for me. I noticed they don't push the GPU to load like other maps. Is it just poor optimization for these maps?


Not all maps are equally demanding.

The more stuff you have on screen (objects, effects, etc) the more demanding is going to be, that's why maps like Rogue Transmission and Lancang Dam are so easy on your CPU/GPU.

Siege of Shanghai is IMO the most demanding map in the game, once the tower goes down, it becomes debris city, very hard on your CPU (lots of draw calls).

This is why I love using Mantle, under DirectX 11.1, I saw a major degradation in performance under these scenarios, but with Mantle I get an even/robust experience whether I have lots of stuff happening on screen or not.

EDIT: Btw you guys, for those AMD users experiencing issues with Mantle, they are currently working on a fix for CTE:
Quote:


> @ac3d_ We have updates today from AMD - they managed to reproduce this now. We are working with them to nail it.
> 
> - David Sirland (@tiggr_)
> 
> 
> 
> October 22, 2014
Click to expand...


----------



## BusterOddo

So not sure if this is new or I just have never seen it, but today I opened a battlepack that contained parachute camo...they will never see me coming hahahahah







floating ninja


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Does anyone still have vram issues with mantle? its been months since they released, and no matter what amd driver I have for my 7870XT I cannot even use mantle because it uses at least 1gb extra vram, on the *same exact settings.*
> 
> This has become very frustrating for me that I can't use it even though people with the same exact card & drivers can with 0 Issue.
> 
> I get good fps with DX11 but I was hoping to use mantle to help my min fps, and when I enable it I do get some higher fps, but the stuttering from using too much vram gives me fps drops down to 0 then back up to 60+ every few seconds so it negates any benefit I would get.


No issues here, but I had to drop down to mostly medium settings,no AA, SSAO. VRAM usage according to HWinfo is pushing almost 2GB as is. All high/ultra settings I got non stop stuttering due to swapping. No memory leak whatsoever though.


----------



## heroxoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *heroxoot*
> 
> Is there an exact reason why some maps run like complete booty? Hainan resort and Parcel Storm specifically for me. I'm told these are problematic for many people. They are just hard to keep 60fps in while every other map is pushing 90fps for me. I noticed they don't push the GPU to load like other maps. Is it just poor optimization for these maps?
> 
> 
> 
> Not all maps are equally demanding.
> 
> The more stuff you have on screen (objects, effects, etc) the more demanding is going to be, that's why maps like Rogue Transmission and Lancang Dam are so easy on your CPU/GPU.
> 
> Siege of Shanghai is IMO the most demanding map in the game, once the tower goes down, it becomes debris city, very hard on your CPU (lots of draw calls).
> 
> This is why I love using Mantle, under DirectX 11.1, I saw a major degradation in performance under these scenarios, but with Mantle I get an even/robust experience whether I have lots of stuff happening on screen or not.
> 
> EDIT: Btw you guys, for those AMD users experiencing issues with Mantle, they are currently working on a fix for CTE:
Click to expand...

Thing is I'm on Mantle. These 2 maps are usually just not putting my GPU at any kind of load. It annoys me. Parcel storm has a lot going on in the map. All the wind and rain alone should be causing more load.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heroxoot*
> 
> Thing is I'm on Mantle. These 2 maps are usually just not putting my GPU at any kind of load. It annoys me. Parcel storm has a lot going on in the map. All the wind and rain alone should be causing more load.


If your GPU is not pegged at ~close to max usage under Mantle at all times (with V-Sync off of course) then there's something going on there mate.

Clear your Mantle cache, perform a clean driver re installation (really recommend DDU), make sure you're not running any other demanding apps in the background.


----------



## heroxoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *heroxoot*
> 
> Thing is I'm on Mantle. These 2 maps are usually just not putting my GPU at any kind of load. It annoys me. Parcel storm has a lot going on in the map. All the wind and rain alone should be causing more load.
> 
> 
> 
> If your GPU is not pegged at ~close to max usage under Mantle at all times (with V-Sync off of course) then there's something going on there mate.
> 
> Clear your Mantle cache, perform a clean driver re installation (really recommend DDU), make sure you're not running any other demanding apps in the background.
Click to expand...

Done it all. Like I said, it's just these 2 maps. I've been told by a couple people at least Parcel Storm is crap for a majority of people. it's a common complaint. Again other maps peg my GPU at 90% or higher at all times.


----------



## the9quad

Sarting to like the Bulldog, just started using it, since the ace52 is garbage now.


----------



## Curleyyy

Bulldog doesn't have enough ammo, even when you 3-5 burst fire.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Bulldog doesn't have enough ammo, even when you 3-5 burst fire.


Well neither did the ace52 and all the aws whiners got that nerfed. Apparently its OK to have laser accurate lmg's with 100000 round clips, but any other guns get nerfed. I refuse to use those guns with huge clips, its ******ed they are as accurate,long range, and powerful as they are, it is just stupid.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Well neither did the ace52 and all the aws whiners got that nerfed. Apparently its OK to have laser accurate lmg's with 100000 round clips, but any other guns get nerfed. I refuse to use those guns with huge clips, its ******ed they are as accurate,long range, and powerful as they are, it is just stupid.


THANK YOU. Wow, literally the first person that I found that observes this as I do... Honestly, its garbage too that an LMG with a suppressor can get headshots in 2-3 rounds from over 100 yards. Seriously I don't understand the weapon balance in this game.

And for the record, I said "self, what's the big deal? Maybe I'll try LMG's"... And yeah, EVERY time I get a 3.0 kd ratio.

Noob gun-christmas noob whatever you want to call it, LMG's need to be changed. I would propose they have their accuracy decreased significantly but that's my opinion. I have no issues with the damage, but for some average Joe to be able to hold the trigger down and get headshots from so far... No freaking way.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Nothing wrong with such headshots. What's wrong with lmgs is the combination of relatively high ROF, insane amount of ammo and a perfectly manageable recoil. You can't really change ammo (it is what it is) but the rof to recoil curve has to become more steep.


----------



## Ghost12

I have never used lmg's even back to bf3, when was completely sick of the suppression at times in this game pre patch decided to give lmg a go at some point and was surprised to see how easy mode they are. Is absolutely ridiculous that you can run and gun, go ads just as fast and be as accurate as any other gun in the game.

At least post patch other guns are now viable but even then sometimes on metro for example lmg is the only viable option in the game. Mg4 is ridiculously good in most scenario.

http://gyazo.com/75cc0489d2da70290188bf0274b1439c.

Is as intended though of course and they seem to miss the major nerf bat, in fact imo the AWS with the heavy barrell has got even better post patch.

http://gyazo.com/63336e55103a6915d13387f1f6f4e660


----------



## BoredErica

HMm, what is a very good LMG for me to try?


----------



## Jeemil89

Hi guys new to the tread. I'm really enjoying BF4 despite its small problems. There is just no other game that can offer the same fun and versatility. Ranked top 3% on BF4stats, but PTFO and having fun is my main objective. If there are players from Europe here, feel free to PM me if you would like to play (mostly conquest).

As for the best LMG. My favorite is the MG4.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> Hi guys new to the tread. I'm really enjoying BF4 despite its small problems. There is just no other game that can offer the same fun and versatility. Ranked top 3% on BF4stats, but PTFO and having fun is my main objective. If there are players from Europe here, feel free to PM me if you would like to play (mostly conquest).
> 
> As for the best LMG. My favorite is the MG4.


Welcome. Agree Mg4 imo is one of if not the best gun in the game.


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Welcome. Agree Mg4 imo is one of if not the best gun in the game.


Have you tried the M16A4? It's a beast. My new favorite weapon. My KPM and accuracy is better than with any other gun. Hard to understand since it's burst/single fire only.


----------



## BoredErica

Right now I'm using the AEK. I'm struggling a little bit on longer ranges I think, compared to ACE23. Why aren't you guys talking about those?


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Right now I'm using the AEK. I'm struggling a little bit on longer ranges I think, compared to ACE23. Why aren't you guys talking about those?


The AEK is my most used gun by far, so it's getting a little boring since i try to get mastery for all the weapons, starting with Asssault. The ACE is more easy to control on long ranges, but equipping the AEK with angled grip and tapfiring works good.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> Have you tried the M16A4? It's a beast. My new favorite weapon. My KPM and accuracy is better than with any other gun. Hard to understand since it's burst/single fire only.


Yep, have 500 kills with it, not tried it post patch but will revisit it. Found it tough to be real accurate with it during screen shaking suppression obsessed game of pre patch. The best AR for me in the game currently is without doubt the AR160.

Started last week with it - http://gyazo.com/4c8b881502fdffd6a106caf5c042ad9f


----------



## reznorek

SCAR-H still good? Some say is like G3A3 in BF3...


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Yep, have 500 kills with it, not tried it post patch but will revisit it. Found it tough to be real accurate with it during screen shaking suppression obsessed game of pre patch. The best AR for me in the game currently is without doubt the AR160.
> 
> Started last week with it - http://gyazo.com/4c8b881502fdffd6a106caf5c042ad9f


I like the new AR160 too, but it's really bad in cqb situations. If the RPM would be closer to 800 then it would just destroy people.


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reznorek*
> 
> SCAR-H still good? Some say is like G3A3 in BF3...


Have to try it out again. Haven't played with it in 6 months


----------



## Ghost12

Sar 21 is supposed to be pretty beastly post patch, that will be my next 500 afer the Ar160. I supposse a lot depends on play style and game choice also, I will only ever play assault on Metro which is occasionally when bored of conquest large and tanks. No love for any of the other infantry modes/maps in this game tbh.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> THANK YOU. Wow, literally the first person that I found that observes this as I do... Honestly, its garbage too that an LMG with a suppressor can get headshots in 2-3 rounds from over 100 yards. Seriously I don't understand the weapon balance in this game.
> 
> And for the record, I said "self, what's the big deal? Maybe I'll try LMG's"... And yeah, EVERY time I get a 3.0 kd ratio.
> 
> Noob gun-christmas noob whatever you want to call it, LMG's need to be changed. I would propose they have their accuracy decreased significantly but that's my opinion. I have no issues with the damage, but for some average Joe to be able to hold the trigger down and get headshots from so far... No freaking way.


I agree too.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I agree too.


I just think there's a problem when LMG's make up probably 65-70% of what kills me. And the added suppression is total crap. If some noob is holding down the trigger from 100+ yards and I have a sniper rifle, the suppression makes it almost impossible to survive or return fire.

Yes, noob guns (LMG's) in order of easiest to use/most common:

-AWS
-MG4
-M249


----------



## Atomagenesis

So I should use a crappy gun cause the good ones are noob guns? lol ok... NO

I'm in the TOP 30 in my state in LMG's love em, infinite ammo, been using them since the the game came out. I run out of ammo too much with the other classes, except recon.

Why are you hating on LMGs? If I don't use them, I run out of ammo too much, especially playing normal cause it takes 9000000 shots to take someone down.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomagenesis*
> 
> So I should use a crappy gun cause the good ones are noob guns? lol ok... NO
> 
> I'm in the TOP 30 in my state in LMG's love em, infinite ammo, been using them since the the game came out. I run out of ammo too much with the other classes, except recon.
> 
> Why are you hating on LMGs? If I don't use them, I run out of ammo too much, especially playing normal cause it takes 9000000 shots to take someone down.


Yeah, i personally dont like the normal mode damage model. I would love one damage model, instead of splitting up the community into normal, hardcore, and classic.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I just think there's a problem when LMG's make up probably 65-70% of what kills me. And the added suppression is total crap. If some noob is holding down the trigger from 100+ yards and I have a sniper rifle, the suppression makes it almost impossible to survive or return fire.
> 
> Yes, noob guns (LMG's) in order of easiest to use/most common:
> 
> -AWS
> -MG4
> -M249


It's funny because I just started using the AWS on CTE so I could try out the UCAV. After playing with it I couldn't believe how good and easy to use it was. It's extremely accurate, the recoil is better than carbines, and with a silencer I can barely even notice a difference.

So yeah I started using it, I do feel dirty about it because I know exactly how you guys feel dying to these, they are newb sticks. People always give shotguns a hard time but LMG's are easily more newb friendly. Shotguns, specifically pump, take a ton of skill - You miss you die to auto rifles, Map / positional awareness due to lack of range, ect. I don't really respect auto-shotties though.

Shotguns + Sniper rifles are my preference personally, but I have a very wide variety as I can get bored.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomagenesis*
> 
> So I should use a crappy gun cause the good ones are noob guns? lol ok... NO
> 
> I'm in the TOP 30 in my state in LMG's love em, infinite ammo, been using them since the the game came out. I run out of ammo too much with the other classes, except recon.
> 
> Why are you hating on LMGs? If I don't use them, I run out of ammo too much, especially playing normal cause it takes 9000000 shots to take someone down.


Maybe sometime playing this game you might want a challenge? You literally just said how bad you are at this game in your post, how you 1, are in the "top 30 in your state (whatever that means) with lmgs", 2, you need infinite ammo, 3, that you run out of ammo with all other classes except recon, 4 that it takes you 9000000 shots to take someone down.

I bet you have 50 service stars with the AWS and/or MG4. Also bet every single action you take in game is predictable.


----------



## Atomagenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Maybe sometime playing this game you might want a challenge? You literally just said how bad you are at this game in your post, how you 1, are in the "top 30 in your state (whatever that means) with lmgs", 2, you need infinite ammo, 3, that you run out of ammo with all other classes except recon, 4 that it takes you 9000000 shots to take someone down.
> 
> I bet you have 50 service stars with the AWS and/or MG4. Also bet every single action you take in game is predictable.


Wow, is this a joke? Get off your high horse. You assume a lot for knowing nothing about me.

I don't NEED infinite ammo, I just prefer it. Everyone runs out of ammo when they go on 15 kill streaks with the bulldog like me. I just don't like running around the damn map forever looking for someone to throw down support boxes. Being Support is part of the game, so shut your mouth and quit acting like you're some God level player because you think Support is beneath you, it makes you sound like a pompous, inconsiderate shill. You act like Support takes no skill, it takes just as much as any other class. I don't need to heal myself every 2 seconds to stay alive.

You can look me up on battlelog and look at my service star stats and shut up.

http://bf4stats.com/pc/Ascetik


----------



## Jeemil89

accuracy 11%







lol


----------



## Atomagenesis

WTH kind of thread is this? Make fun of everyone else? I suppress the enemy for teammates, I'm not always going for accuracy. That's what support does.

You guys need to grow up.

I'm in the top 1% with the m240b and you laugh at me. Seriously, grow up.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomagenesis*
> 
> WTH kind of thread is this? Make fun of everyone else?
> 
> You guys need to grow up.


PC Gaming Master race is full of egos







.

Anyway, 11% doesn't seem that bad considering he plays mostly LMG's.

I only have 16% accuracy and I'm a sniper/shotgun player.


----------



## the9quad

Support would be ok, but you have the support whiners who got everything else nerfed. So now, it is kind of ridiculous that LMG's with clips that hold a million rounds have longer range, more ammo, more damage, and equal accuracy as carbines. That's ******ed. If you want to spray like that, the accuracy and range should be hugely penalized (unless your using a bipod) and it should take forever and a day to ADS . It's really stupid LMG peeps can run around like rambo with virtually no penalty, in fact they get to suppress as well. So it's like "here have the best gun in the game with infinite ammo, and run around liek a mad man, and any time you whine we will nerf anything that kills ya."

On the other hand, I don't blame people for using them, whatever is fun


----------



## Tennobanzai

ACE23 and AEK still the best assault rifles after the patch?

I was messing around with the AK-12 and I was actually doing quite well with it.spray pattern is very good and predictable.


----------



## (sic)

Servers down for anyone else?

EDIT:

Top message on Battlelog.

"WE'RE CURRENTLY EXPERIENCING INFRASTRUCTURE ISSUES AFFECTING GAME LAUNCH AND STATISTICS ACCESS. NETWORKING TEAMS ARE HARD AT WORK TO HELP RESTORE SERVICE TO US ALL!:


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomagenesis*
> 
> WTH kind of thread is this? Make fun of everyone else? I suppress the enemy for teammates, I'm not always going for accuracy. That's what support does.
> 
> You guys need to grow up.
> 
> I'm in the top 1% with the m240b and you laugh at me. Seriously, grow up.


Your stats are laughable. Why? Because you're no different than about 80% of all other players... Except you just play more. You have the same play style as the majority yet you play probably twice as much. That gets a laugh from me. And also, you seem to be rather defensive about this when no one was actually calling you out until you told us all to call you out.

30.6k kills with almost half from LMG's. Yeah, you're awesome at the game dude.

Heck I have about 15% of the amount of kills as you using LMG's, and I have better accuracy than you with them.

And don't throw that "oh grow up" nonsense out, you're in a thread on the internet having a discussion about a video game you have 425+ played hours on....


----------



## methadon36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> PC Gaming Master race is full of egos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Anyway, 11% doesn't seem that bad considering he plays mostly LMG's.
> 
> I only have 16% accuracy and I'm a sniper/shotgun player.[/q
> 
> Alternate Egos for a pretend lifestyle. Some cant comprehend that 'ITS JUST A GAME' and has no bearing on life whatsoever unless your a tweeen/teen or 30s-40s adult living in their parents basement and their most prized possession is their UBer gaming rig


----------



## Atomagenesis

I've been using LMGs since day one because I prefer them. Sorry I am not playing Assault like 95% of people. All I see are damn med packs, all the time.

Dude you're K/D is 1.7 mine is 1.65, you're barely better than me, so stop talking, you are just being rude and disrespectful to me.

You are just being insulting, I didn't insult you at all. You are the one who called LMGs a noob gun and I simply stated that I disagreed with you so you go off on a tirade about me being a noob, which is unfounded.

I never told anyone to call me out. And making blanket statements that I am no better than 80% of the other players is total BS, look at my stats. Are you blind? I am better than 80% of the other players. Being in the top 11% is not an easy feat.

I never said I was "awesome at the game" but you sure seem to think you are, armchair warrior.


----------



## the9quad

WE'RE CURRENTLY EXPERIENCING INFRASTRUCTURE ISSUES AFFECTING GAME LAUNCH AND STATISTICS ACCESS. NETWORKING TEAMS ARE HARD AT WORK TO HELP RESTORE SERVICE TO US ALL!


----------



## Pionir

Yup







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *(sic)*
> 
> Servers down for anyone else?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Top message on Battlelog.
> 
> "WE'RE CURRENTLY EXPERIENCING INFRASTRUCTURE ISSUES AFFECTING GAME LAUNCH AND STATISTICS ACCESS. NETWORKING TEAMS ARE HARD AT WORK TO HELP RESTORE SERVICE TO US ALL!:


Yup, 4 and BF3


----------



## Ghost12

LMG suppression should be in the video game urban dictionary defined as "my accuracy is terrible" so I rely on a crutch game mechanic to help me out. There is no defence of the balance of lmg in this game, it is beyond laughable, but the use of such weapons is not the players fault, is Dice logic, like many other issues with the game. Working as intended


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomagenesis*
> 
> Dude you're K/D is 1.7 mine is 1.65, you're barely better than me, so stop talking, you are just being rude and disrespectful to me.
> 
> You are just being insulting, I didn't insult you at all. You are the one who called LMGs a noob gun and I simply stated that I disagreed with you so you go off on a tirade about me being a noob, which is unfounded.
> 
> I never told anyone to call me out. And making blanket statements that I am no better than 80% of the other players is total BS, look at my stats. Are you blind? I am better than 80% of the other players.


LMG's are noob guns though dude, it's nothing personal. So were the ACE guns. So were many other guns in the long history of BF. No shame in using them, in fact use them if you are having fun. On the other hand don't pretend to be a beast if you use them because we all know the deal. I exclusively used the ACE52, I also didn't brag about it. IN BF3 I used the AEK and USAS-12, also didnt brag. You know why? Well for one, my KDR is nothing special @1.71, and I use noob guns lol.


----------



## Atomagenesis

LMGs are not noob guns, that's such a ******ed statement. All the classes are well balanced. I can do just as well with assault, I just prefer to play Support.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomagenesis*
> 
> I've been using LMGs since day one because I prefer them. Sorry I am not playing Assault like 95% of people. All I see are damn med packs, all the time.
> 
> Dude you're K/D is 1.7 mine is 1.65, you're barely better than me, so stop talking, you are just being rude and disrespectful to me.
> 
> You are just being insulting, I didn't insult you at all. You are the one who called LMGs a noob gun and I simply stated that I disagreed with you so you go off on a tirade about me being a noob, which is unfounded.
> 
> I never told anyone to call me out. And making blanket statements that I am no better than 80% of the other players is total BS, look at my stats. Are you blind? I am better than 80% of the other players. Being in the top 11% is not an easy feat.
> 
> I never said I was "awesome at the game" but you sure seem to think you are, armchair warrior.


Yep, that's about the response I expected you to give. Why so defensive?

Yeah, you're no different than the majority. Sorry if you think otherwise, but it's the truth.

Also:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomagenesis*
> 
> You can look me up on battlelog and look at my service star stats and shut up.
> 
> http://bf4stats.com/pc/Ascetik


That pretty well is a "hey-look-at-my-stats" claim so yep you're going to get called out.

I got a chuckle from all this. Funny how defensive some people get about things


----------



## Atomagenesis

Cause you're insulting me, that's why.

Calling me a noob because I play a class that is part of the game.

The majority are not in the top 11%, they are below me, so I'm not in the majority. Clearly you do not understand basic math.


----------



## Atomagenesis

Maybe you should just learn to be more civil instead of acting like you're God's gift to man because of your slightly better game stats than mine.

You called me a noob multiple times. Stop trying to white-wash it like you didn't insult me.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomagenesis*
> 
> Maybe you should just learn to be more civil instead of acting like you're God's gift to man because of your slightly better game stats than mine.
> 
> You called me a noob multiple times. Stop trying to white-wash it like you didn't insult me.


It's not an insult, it's a noob gun it has a million rounds and one in the chamber. You can kill and never reload and suffer no penalty for the increased clip size at all, in fact you get buffs for using it. No one respects those guns period. Your stats are like Mark Mcguire's home run record they come with an asterisks. Instead of the * meaning he used PED's, it means he used a noob gun.

so just change your avatar to this:


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomagenesis*
> 
> Sorry I am not playing Assault like 95% of people. All I see are damn med packs, all the time.


In my experience people playing assault with defibrillators is extremely rare. I don't understand why, my score as Assault is insanely high per game, I almost always get 1st or 2nd. I res so many people per game, I cannot begin to understand why I am so rarely revived myself.

I even used to take my teammates assault load out to revive them and then switch back to mine, but I got sick of looking for a defib and finding grenade launchers instead.


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BusterOddo*
> 
> So not sure if this is new or I just have never seen it, but today I opened a battlepack that contained parachute camo...they will never see me coming hahahahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> floating ninja


Parachute... I never use 'em. Too slow.

I always fly my chopper straight to the scene of the crash. Much quicker.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> In my experience people playing assault with defibrillators is extremely rare. I don't understand why, my score as Assault is insanely high per game, I almost always get 1st or 2nd. I res so many people per game, I cannot begin to understand why I am so rarely revived myself.
> 
> I even used to take my teammates assault load out to revive them and then switch back to mine, but I got sick of looking for a defib and finding grenade launchers instead.


This is an accurate description of the state of the medic class, although there are still too many instances where the revive mechanic just flat out fails and does not work. Like at the bottom of the escalator on metro, after charging the body vanishes to re-appear after, so annoying really. Many a time whilst waiting for a res I can hear the beeps of the defib as someone tries but fails.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> This is an accurate description of the state of the medic class, although there are still too many instances where the revive mechanic just flat out fails and does not work. Like at the bottom of the escalator on metro, after charging the body vanishes to re-appear after, so annoying really. Many a time whilst waiting for a res I can hear the beeps of the defib as someone tries but fails.


Pretty much this. Once I realized it doesn't work all the time, I stopped equipping it.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> This is an accurate description of the state of the medic class, although there are still too many instances where the revive mechanic just flat out fails and does not work. Like at the bottom of the escalator on metro, after charging the body vanishes to re-appear after, so annoying really. Many a time whilst waiting for a res I can hear the beeps of the defib as someone tries but fails.


Yeah, the defib mechanic is still buggy. On occasion I was able to clearly see some amount of time remaining, but failed to revive. I know the developers also shortened the distance to revive as well. It was crazy when you were able to revive like 20 feet away. Lol. I do revive, when its safe or really crucial to keep my teammate alive.


----------



## JAM3S121

Can I get some assistance?

120HZ monitor, with terrible microsutter when fps drops below 120fps.. I don't understand. I am playing with

unparked cores (overclock 4.4ghz stable)
64bit application
newest 770 drivers

Any ideas what to cause this? I'd rather not run at 60 fps.. considering I bought this monitor to play at 120hz/144hz.. I understand there could be tearing but the micro stutter gives me insane headaches, most noticeably on vehicles. I will post a bf4 frame analyzer thing later..


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Can I get some assistance?
> 
> 120HZ monitor, with terrible microsutter when fps drops below 120fps.. I don't understand. I am playing with
> 
> unparked cores (overclock 4.4ghz stable)
> 64bit application
> newest 770 drivers
> 
> Any ideas what to cause this? I'd rather not run at 60 fps.. considering I bought this monitor to play at 120hz/144hz.. I understand there could be tearing but the micro stutter gives me insane headaches, most noticeably on vehicles. I will post a bf4 frame analyzer thing later..


Im not an expert, but your refresh rate shows 144hz, is there a way to set it to your monitors 120hz refresh rate?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> In my experience people playing assault with defibrillators is extremely rare. I don't understand why, my score as Assault is insanely high per game, I almost always get 1st or 2nd. I res so many people per game, I cannot begin to understand why I am so rarely revived myself.
> 
> I even used to take my teammates assault load out to revive them and then switch back to mine, but I got sick of looking for a defib and finding grenade launchers instead.
> 
> 
> 
> This is an accurate description of the state of the medic class, although there are still too many instances where the revive mechanic just flat out fails and does not work. Like at the bottom of the escalator on metro, after charging the body vanishes to re-appear after, so annoying really. Many a time whilst waiting for a res I can hear the beeps of the defib as someone tries but fails.
Click to expand...

The bug where an ammo pack or med pack on your body, and nobody can revive you, may still exist. Otherwise I can't really think of any other bugs other than if you die on the escalators and your body slides down, can't be revived at bottom.

The game would be so much better if a few more people revived too. It's pretty much the difference between average K/D and awesome K/D for good players (who are lone wolfing). If you watch any of the big youtubers, xFactor, Jackfrags, etc, if their team actually knows they are on, it seems like the team actually cares what happens to them. Their teammates get all excited and want to help out the "godly youtubers" by giving them Extra support basically, revives, ammo, repairs, whatever. Well if people gave everyone Extra support all the time, the game would be way better since teams would actually function somewhat like teams, instead of everyone going their own way.


----------



## Atomagenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> It's not an insult, it's a noob gun it has a million rounds and one in the chamber. You can kill and never reload and suffer no penalty for the increased clip size at all, in fact you get buffs for using it. No one respects those guns period. Your stats are like Mark Mcguire's home run record they come with an asterisks. Instead of the * meaning he used PED's, it means he used a noob gun.
> 
> so just change your avatar to this:


No, *you* don't respect those guns. I never see anyone complaining about LMGs. You people need to shut up with the word noob. I can play just as well with Assault class, or any other gun. I just prefer support, always have, that doesn't make it noob. Your _opinion_ is subjective and unfounded. You can suck and play any class.

Change your avatar to this:



If people like you are the one's I'm trying to earn respect from, then I could care less. I play the game to have fun, not please internet trolls.


----------



## the9quad

Well I didn't call you a noob, now did I? I could have swore I also said to use whatever gun you find fun....So calm down there broseph.
The only one acting weird is you dude. For some reason you think your stats are special, and all we are saying is, no they aren't. Especially when using a LMG, because LMG's are noob guns (note the gun is a noob gun doesn't equal you being a noob.) Oh and no one complains about the guns, because it is just one of those things where you see someone using them and you kind of roll your eyes like







and mutter to yourself, "Here comes another "pro" next thing you know he will be talking about his KDR" then chuckle and move on. Like I said, I use cheap guns all I can, but I also know my KDR and gameplay is nothing special. I am just some 40 yr old guy getting cheap kills, and having fun in a "game"

ANYWAY.....
here is a bench I ran real quick on the new AMD drivers 14.9.2

Beta 14.9.2 results for BF4 DX 11 vs Mantle...
All done 2560x1440 on Ultra:
60 second run on test island so network and players wouldn't effect the run. I also tried to run through it in the same pattern, so I am not just standing still.
No I do not pull 200+ fps for >90% of the time while playing on 64 man servers,lol.

*DX11* *AVERAGE FRAMERATE: 205.3 FPS*





*MANTLE* *AVERAGE FRAMERATE: 222.7 FPS*




A couple pretty big spikes on mantle that are't present in DX11, and DX11 felt smoother to me. Even though I am above 200 fps 97% of the time with mantle (and only 66% of the time in dx11), those spikes are jarring as heck. What you cant see in the chart is the spikes in Mantle go up to 80ms so we are talking 200fps+ all the way down to 13 FPS......so that still needs fixed.

On a positive note, if they smooth things out, it looks like I would gain ~10% performance over DX11 if it wasn't for those stutters.


----------



## n0ypi

So who was I playing with yesterday was fun guys! My name was [OCN] FlipeFFecT.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Im not an expert, but your refresh rate shows 144hz, is there a way to set it to your monitors 120hz refresh rate?


idk why it says that, in game it never goes above 120.. sometimes for long periods of time too and I know the card could give me. I'll try setting it to 120 though.. I just want to not get micro stuter


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Your stats are laughable. Why? Because you're no different than about 80% of all other players... Except you just play more. You have the same play style as the majority yet you play probably twice as much. That gets a laugh from me. And also, you seem to be rather defensive about this when no one was actually calling you out until you told us all to call you out.
> 
> 30.6k kills with almost half from LMG's. Yeah, you're awesome at the game dude.
> 
> Heck I have about 15% of the amount of kills as you using LMG's, and I have better accuracy than you with them.
> 
> And don't throw that "oh grow up" nonsense out, you're in a thread on the internet having a discussion about a video game you have 425+ played hours on....


Dude, look at your stats, how do you think you're in a position to talk about someone else? Go and play some more so you crack 900 hours and actually, maybe just maybe raise that squad and team score up a tad.

Is this how you talk about someone on the internet?

add: this is me so you can attempt to put someone else down too and make yourself superior (I'm guessing this is your problem..).

http://bf4stats.com/pc/bolognaballs


----------



## BoredErica

This is hilarious. I'm glad the Haswell OC thread has now moved into BF4 Discussion thread.

Whatever Bond is selling, the answer is no.


----------



## Someone09

For some reason BF4 has been really bugging me lately. I havn´t changed anything on my system that I havn´t reverted.

It started about 2 weeks ago when I got this weird type of input lag. You know, you run forward, then want to strafe but it takes literally 2 seconds until I begin to strafe.
At first this was only a few specific 64 player servers so I thought it might have been server related.

Then - about a week ago - I experienced massive framedrops every once in a while. I usually get at least 75FPS but every few minutes it would drop to 10-20FPS for half a second or something. Usually I would suspect I was hitting the VRAM wall...but as I said, I didn´t change any graphic settings.
Also - but I am not completely sure about this - it felt like these framedrops would decrease the longer I play a map.
It didn´t always happen either. I couldn´t see a specific pattern or anything like that.

But yesterday was just unplayable. No matter which map/mode/server I didn´t just have the previous mentioned issues but also some semi-freezes. Which means instead of just having my FPS dropping down to the 20s (and having that weird input lag issue) my FPS would drop down to 1, so I basically had ingame freezes for about 3 seconds.

Anyone else experiencing something like that?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Dude, look at your stats, how do you think you're in a position to talk about someone else? Go and play some more so you crack 900 hours and actually, maybe just maybe raise that squad and team score up a tad.
> 
> Is this how you talk about someone on the internet?
> 
> add: this is me so you can attempt to put someone else down too and make yourself superior (I'm guessing this is your problem..).
> 
> http://bf4stats.com/pc/bolognaballs


Haha. Buddy, re-read every post the past few pages. Never once did I say I was better than any one person. I never posted my stats. Sure, its in my sig, but never once did I claim for anyone to go look at them and "shut up".

Really quite funny how defensive you all get about this. It's blatantly obvious when your playstyle is one that any average Joe can pick up this game and feel like he is owning people.

And for the record, you weren't actually in any of the discussion. So quoting a random post so you can pull the ole' "ADD ME BRO, COME AT ME ILL SHOW YOU WHAT'S UP" is just as hilarious as the LMG heros in this game.


----------



## Atomagenesis

You say you didn't call people who play LMG's noobs, but you did. Indirectly. It's basically the same thing, might as well just come out and say it.

Its no different than saying, people who drive Lambos are peices of trash. So If I drive a Lambo, then according to you, I'm a peice of trash. You didn't directly say it to me, but you called me a peice of trash because I drive a lambo. It's no different.

Just because someone doesn't use the gun YOU prefer, doesn't make them a noob. And making blanket statements than we're no better than other players when we're in the top 10% of players is really childish. You deserve to be corrected for your blatant arrogance and rudeness.

Stop trying to make yourself feel better by ripping on other people.


----------



## Cybertox

Woah, the typical battlefield debates on who is better and who is a noob.

Either way I am pretty sure that people who drive Lamborghinies are not trash.


----------



## Atomagenesis

That's my point.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> For some reason BF4 has been really bugging me lately. I havn´t changed anything on my system that I havn´t reverted.
> 
> It started about 2 weeks ago when I got this weird type of input lag. You know, you run forward, then want to strafe but it takes literally 2 seconds until I begin to strafe.
> At first this was only a few specific 64 player servers so I thought it might have been server related.
> 
> Then - about a week ago - I experienced massive framedrops every once in a while. I usually get at least 75FPS but every few minutes it would drop to 10-20FPS for half a second or something. Usually I would suspect I was hitting the VRAM wall...but as I said, I didn´t change any graphic settings.
> Also - but I am not completely sure about this - it felt like these framedrops would decrease the longer I play a map.
> It didn´t always happen either. I couldn´t see a specific pattern or anything like that.
> 
> But yesterday was just unplayable. No matter which map/mode/server I didn´t just have the previous mentioned issues but also some semi-freezes. Which means instead of just having my FPS dropping down to the 20s (and having that weird input lag issue) my FPS would drop down to 1, so I basically had ingame freezes for about 3 seconds.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing something like that?


Ok, this sounds like patch and your problems starting at the same time, ie 2 weeks ago.

First question - what FOV were you using pre-patch?

Second - Did you know that the patch reverted the FOV to default?

If your FOV was greater than default you would have noticed a big change post patch - and this would have felt like input lag.

Third question - Are you using Mantle or DX11?

Have you tried re-installing drivers?


----------



## bond32

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Well I didn't call you a noob, now did I? I could have swore I also said to use whatever gun you find fun....So calm down there broseph.
> The only one acting weird is you dude. For some reason you think your stats are special, and all we are saying is, no they aren't. Especially when using a LMG, because LMG's are noob guns (note the gun is a noob gun doesn't equal you being a noob.) Oh and no one complains about the guns, because it is just one of those things where you see someone using them and you kind of roll your eyes like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and mutter to yourself, "Here comes another "pro" next thing you know he will be talking about his KDR" then chuckle and move on. Like I said, I use cheap guns all I can, but I also know my KDR and gameplay is nothing special. I am just some 40 yr old guy getting cheap kills, and having fun in a "game"
> 
> ANYWAY.....
> here is a bench I ran real quick on the new AMD drivers 14.9.2
> 
> Beta 14.9.2 results for BF4 DX 11 vs Mantle...
> All done 2560x1440 on Ultra:
> 60 second run on test island so network and players wouldn't effect the run. I also tried to run through it in the same pattern, so I am not just standing still.
> No I do not pull 200+ fps for >90% of the time while playing on 64 man servers,lol.
> 
> *DX11* *AVERAGE FRAMERATE: 205.3 FPS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MANTLE* *AVERAGE FRAMERATE: 222.7 FPS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple pretty big spikes on mantle that are't present in DX11, and DX11 felt smoother to me. Even though I am above 200 fps 97% of the time with mantle (and only 66% of the time in dx11), those spikes are jarring as heck. What you cant see in the chart is the spikes in Mantle go up to 80ms so we are talking 200fps+ all the way down to 13 FPS......so that still needs fixed.
> 
> On a positive note, if they smooth things out, it looks like I would gain ~10% performance over DX11 if it wasn't for those stutters.






This tool, mind lending a hand to use it? I want to see my results too

Edit: Nvm, I found it, first test here with DX11, 14.9 drivers:


All three cards at 1160,1625. All settings ultra, 1440p, 200% res scale. Next ill try mantle, then same thing with new beta drivers.

Strange. Switching to Mantle with the exact same settings/setup the game was almost unplayable:


Edit: And here are with the new drivers:

DX11


Mantle


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Can I get some assistance?
> 
> 120HZ monitor, with terrible microsutter when fps drops below 120fps.. I don't understand. I am playing with
> 
> unparked cores (overclock 4.4ghz stable)
> 64bit application
> newest 770 drivers
> 
> Any ideas what to cause this? I'd rather not run at 60 fps.. considering I bought this monitor to play at 120hz/144hz.. I understand there could be tearing but the micro stutter gives me insane headaches, most noticeably on vehicles. I will post a bf4 frame analyzer thing later..


1. set your refresh rate to 120 hz in that BF4 edittor and make sure it's set to 120 Hz in Video settings in Game

2. Make sure V-Sync is OFF (will cause MAJOR tears)

3. BF4 tends to tears for me, but minimal.

The easiest way to get rid of tears, you will need to test the "sweet spot is this"

After doing first 2 steps, go into test range.

Hit ~ on your keyboard

Enter: gametime.maxvariablefps 121

Then see if the tears are there.

I found a sweetspot somewhere above the max monitor resolution by couple of FPS. That is because it seems you may have couple of frames skip on regular occasion as in my case.

Sometimes it's below your max 120 Hz/FPS rate, so just play with the settings in test range. I would get inside of the chopper and fly around to test, and as you run on the ground, point your mouse diagonally to the ground as it's really easy to see tears if they are there.

P.S. Once you enter that command in console once, you can just hit arrow up or down on the keyboard in the console to repeat the command you typed, just change the FPS value then to test by hitting backspace

Once you find a sweetspot, I would either toggle that command in console every game, or simply create a user.cfg file using notepad and type.

gametime.maxvariablefps (your perfect number here), and save it in your game folder where BF4.exe resides. Hope that helps. Worked for me.

That will also save your GPU from working extra hard and rendering useless FPS that could cause the tearing as well.


----------



## xSociety

I'm not a fan of people who use the same gun all the time or the same class, I feel like you should play the class your team most needs at the moment to win the game. But I know people will just keep using their MG4's and AEK's so whatever.

As you can see: Link to my stats

52 weapons with over 500 kills and not stopping until I finish all primaries. Maybe except semi-auto shotguns. I hate those things.


----------



## Someone09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> First question - what FOV were you using pre-patch?


Don´t really know. I know I have playing around with it but I don´t know if I defaulted it afterwards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Second - Did you know that the patch reverted the FOV to default?
> 
> If your FOV was greater than default you would have noticed a big change post patch - and this would have felt like input lag.


I did not actually.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Third question - Are you using Mantle or DX11?


DX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Have you tried re-installing drivers?


Yes. Also reverting back one version.

Also, I put in a R9 295x2 and - so far - all the problems seem to be gone.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Anyone know if I cap my fps in command to 60, is this the same thing as vsync? I don't want the added input lag from vsync but I don't want my GPU running 100% usage all the time either


----------



## heroxoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> I'm not a fan of people who use the same gun all the time or the same class, I feel like you should play the class your team most needs at the moment to win the game. But I know people will just keep using their MG4's and AEK's so whatever.
> 
> As you can see: Link to my stats
> 
> 52 weapons with over 500 kills and not stopping until I finish all primaries. Maybe except semi-auto shotguns. I hate those things.


I kind of agree with this somewhat. I like to max all my weapon unlocks. But once I have it kind of just makes me stop playing that class.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> I'm not a fan of people who use the same gun all the time or the same class, I feel like you should play the class your team most needs at the moment to win the game. But I know people will just keep using their MG4's and AEK's so whatever.
> 
> As you can see: Link to my stats
> 
> 52 weapons with over 500 kills and not stopping until I finish all primaries. Maybe except semi-auto shotguns. I hate those things.


Like what? They call me Jesus, because I bring so many people back from the dead. Having teammates resurrected is good no matter what game mode you're on.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Anyone know if I cap my fps in command to 60, is this the same thing as vsync? I don't want the added input lag from vsync but I don't want my GPU running 100% usage all the time either


You need to enter this line in your cfg file - Gametime.maxvariablefps 60.00


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Like what? They call me Jesus, because I bring so many people back from the dead. Having teammates resurrected is good no matter what game mode you're on.


LOL. True, being revived is good no matter what game mode.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> LOL. True, being revived is good no matter what game mode.


Are you a parrot


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Are you a parrot


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> I'm not a fan of people who use the same gun all the time or the same class, I feel like you should play the class your team most needs at the moment to win the game. But I know people will just keep using their MG4's and AEK's so whatever.
> 
> As you can see: Link to my stats
> 
> 52 weapons with over 500 kills and not stopping until I finish all primaries. Maybe except semi-auto shotguns. I hate those things.


Using the same weapon all the time, you can play different classes to help your team. Pre-nerf I used the ACE-52 exclusively as assault or engineer. Why? Because it was a gun that I was good with, that is why. So why would I use something else? Should I have used a gun I wasn't good with,? how would that help my team? Your logic makes no sense. By the way when I say I was good with an ace-52, good is a relative term. I am not good at any gun, I was just more effective with that one.

What you should have said is, "I know it is weird and all, but amazing as it seems some people like different things. I use different guns, because I like to, some people use the same gun all the time because that is what they like."










And some people (not mention any names...) get too involved/attached to their in game identity and take it personal when someone calls their favorite weapon a noob gun. I know I use noob guns, I love them- doesn't make me a noob.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Is the bickering done yet? Complaining about the game itself is one thing, but going back and forth with members is getting to far off topic and unnecessary.

Also have there been any micro-updates to the game in the past week or 2? All of a sudden I can't get more than 20fps ingame. GPU usage seems to be jumping from 0-30% constantly while my CPU is pegged at 100%. It seems like it started after I did some windows updates which included .NET updates, but I'm not sure.

As far as I can tell my GPU usage used to be more like 80% + and CPU has almost always been very high, like 85-100% usage when I watched it.

I have disabled ULPS, installed the newest AMD drivers. Actually I was using 14.4 or some older AMD driver and I could only get 5-10 fps ingame, updated to the latest 14.9s and now its up to 20, but the GPU usage is still messed up. Switching between Mantle/DX doesn't matter.

Any ideas? I might try to set my CPU back to stock clock and see if that matters, or do some benchmarks.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Is the bickering done yet? Complaining about the game itself is one thing, but going back and forth with members is getting to far off topic and unnecessary.
> 
> Also have there been any micro-updates to the game in the past week or 2? All of a sudden I can't get more than 20fps ingame. GPU usage seems to be jumping from 0-30% constantly while my CPU is pegged at 100%. It seems like it started after I did some windows updates which included .NET updates, but I'm not sure.
> 
> As far as I can tell my GPU usage used to be more like 80% + and CPU has almost always been very high, like 85-100% usage when I watched it.
> 
> I have disabled ULPS, installed the newest AMD drivers. Actually I was using 14.4 or some older AMD driver and I could only get 5-10 fps ingame, updated to the latest 14.9s and now its up to 20, but the GPU usage is still messed up. Switching between Mantle/DX doesn't matter.
> 
> Any ideas? I might try to set my CPU back to stock clock and see if that matters, or do some benchmarks.


That seems weird, I have no idea what would cause that.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> That seems weird, I have no idea what would cause that.


Apparently something decided I don't need 6 cores anymore and disabled all but 1.









At least I'm assuming that was the problem, I knew it was running to slow even with regular software. Trying to run BF4 with 1 core would definitely be an issue.


----------



## The Pook

never played the campaign so while I have a gimped PC I decided to give it a try: with my X4 @ 3.2 and ay GT 635 with settings set at low except 2x AA @ 1680x1050 = ~40FPs.

kind of surprised. Lowest I've seen was 28 and as high as 70.

Not quite enough juice to run 1080p though. And mulitplayer is a slideshow


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Using the same weapon all the time, you can play different classes to help your team. Pre-nerf I used the ACE-52 exclusively as assault or engineer. Why? Because it was a gun that I was good with, that is why. So why would I use something else? Should I have used a gun I wasn't good with,? how would that help my team? Your logic makes no sense. By the way when I say I was good with an ace-52, good is a relative term. I am not good at any gun, I was just more effective with that one.
> 
> What you should have said is, "I know it is weird and all, but amazing as it seems some people like different things. I use different guns, because I like to, some people use the same gun all the time because that is what they like."
> 
> And some people (not mention any names...) get too involved/attached to their in game identity and take it personal when someone calls their favorite weapon a noob gun. I know I use noob guns, I love them- doesn't make me a noob.


I don't care if you use the same weapon all the time, what I'm saying is that if your team is getting destroyed by a tank, go engineer or equip c4 and try to take it out. So many people play BF to pad their k/d but seemingly don't give two ****s about winning the game.


----------



## FuriousPop

HI All,

Not sure if this has been asked or not but if it has can someone please let me know which pages to look at.

Issue i am having is that my BF4 will not run 64bit version. i have been forced to run 32bit since the latest DLC update.... very weird.

The origin-in-game - has already been disabled, all hardware accle on my browsers (all browsers for that matter) have been disabled as well.

It goes to joining game from the battle log, but i watch from task manager - once the bf4.exe runs after about 5 seconds it crashes with "BF4.exe has stopped working" blah blah box....

looked up as much as possible but cannot find much info for the life of me - even found something about removing the "TM" from the regedit on it which i did and had no affect whatsoever....

any help would be much appreciated, thanks,


----------



## Zoroastrian

DOes anyone know how to make the command rose cursor appear on the middle screen in an eyefinity set up ?
PLEASE !


----------



## FuriousPop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> DOes anyone know how to make the command rose cursor appear on the middle screen in an eyefinity set up ?
> PLEASE !


doesn't it already appear in the middle?

on mine it does - however after holding down Q - the commands come up but my mouse is on the left hand side and need to drag it across fairly quick....


----------



## Zoroastrian

yeh the command rose appears in the middle but the cursor is miles away on the left screen


----------



## H0ll0wCr0wn

Is battlefield 4 now worth to buy? I am considering to buy one.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H0ll0wCr0wn*
> 
> Is battlefield 4 now worth to buy? I am considering to buy one.


Imo, yes. Get the new "Battlefield 4™ Premium Edition". It comes with everything.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> I don't care if you use the same weapon all the time, what I'm saying is that if your team is getting destroyed by a tank, go engineer or equip c4 and try to take it out. So many people play BF to pad their k/d but seemingly don't give two ****s about winning the game.


I try that and 10 out of 10 times I get blown to bits because the Law does so little damage. I recently just unlocked the RPG or whateverz. Maybe I shoulda tried c4 but then I wouldn't have unlocked the RPG by now. My best chance is to get into a tank myself or to run to a emplaced rocket launcher.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Man if ACE52CQB was nerfed and it is still this awesome then it used to be the best gun in the game. Amazing kill time.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Are you a parrot


Are you a parrot


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I try that and 10 out of 10 times I get blown to bits because the Law does so little damage. I recently just unlocked the RPG or whateverz. Maybe I shoulda tried c4 but then I wouldn't have unlocked the RPG by now. My best chance is to get into a tank myself or to run to a emplaced rocket launcher.


I religiously use RPG. All you need is 2 rear shots for the kill. Reload takes forever though


----------



## Someone09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> For some reason BF4 has been really bugging me lately. I havn´t changed anything on my system that I havn´t reverted.
> 
> It started about 2 weeks ago when I got this weird type of input lag. You know, you run forward, then want to strafe but it takes literally 2 seconds until I begin to strafe.
> At first this was only a few specific 64 player servers so I thought it might have been server related.
> 
> Then - about a week ago - I experienced massive framedrops every once in a while. I usually get at least 75FPS but every few minutes it would drop to 10-20FPS for half a second or something. Usually I would suspect I was hitting the VRAM wall...but as I said, I didn´t change any graphic settings.
> Also - but I am not completely sure about this - it felt like these framedrops would decrease the longer I play a map.
> It didn´t always happen either. I couldn´t see a specific pattern or anything like that.
> 
> But yesterday was just unplayable. No matter which map/mode/server I didn´t just have the previous mentioned issues but also some semi-freezes. Which means instead of just having my FPS dropping down to the 20s (and having that weird input lag issue) my FPS would drop down to 1, so I basically had ingame freezes for about 3 seconds.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing something like that?


Ok, looks like I found what was causing the issues. Partly NVidias fault, partly mine.
As I said I was using the newest drivers which have been bugging me outside of BF4, too. So, what I meant to do was use DDU to remove them and revert back to the previous version. But what I actually did was using DDU and then reinstalling the exact same driver because I downloaded the wrong setup file.
Now that I am really back on the previous one, everything works again.


----------



## DoomDash

I think I fixed my SLI issues. It wasn't an issue with SLI after all, it seems that my outlet or power cord was not able to handle the load BF4 put on reliably. I've only tested for 8~ hours but that is way longer than I ever managed to play w/ out a crash before.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Are you a parrot


This guy gets it


----------



## keikei

Any news on the "last" dlc?


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> I religiously use RPG. All you need is 2 rear shots for the kill. Reload takes forever though


that's why I love the SMAW. there's a lot of SRAW love but no SMAW love. the round from the SMAW moves a lot faster and the reload speed is faster but damage when you hit armor is pretty laughable. if you hit the rear and it's 3 hits to take down a tank but I don't think 5 can take down a tank if you shoot the sides.

just find some nondestructive environment (big rocks on Golmund Railway for example) and play mary go round with the enemy tank. if he's smart he'll drive away and if he's a noob he'll chase you around in circles but never be able to hit you if you spot him and keep the rock between you.

*edit*
worded my love for the SMAW weird


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> that's why I love the SMAW. there's a lot of SRAW love but no SMAW love. the RPG moves a lot faster and the reloads are faster but damage when you hit armor is pretty laughable. just hit the rear and it's 3 hits to take down a tank but I don't think 5 can take down a tank if you shoot the sides.
> 
> just find some nondestructive environment (big rocks on Golmund Railway for example) and play mary go round with the enemy tank. if he's smart he'll drive away and if he's a noob he'll chase you around in circles but never be able to hit you if you spot him and keep the rock between you.


This. When i'm driving a tank and see that the infantry is trying to play circles with me ill move on. But when he's trying to fire an RPG i just stop moving for a bit and wait for him to peek his head and boom.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> I religiously use RPG. All you need is 2 rear shots for the kill. Reload takes forever though
> 
> 
> 
> that's why I love the SMAW. there's a lot of SRAW love but no SMAW love. the RPG moves a lot faster and the reloads are faster but damage when you hit armor is pretty laughable. just hit the rear and it's 3 hits to take down a tank but I don't think 5 can take down a tank if you shoot the sides.
> 
> just find some nondestructive environment (big rocks on Golmund Railway for example) and play mary go round with the enemy tank. if he's smart he'll drive away and if he's a noob he'll chase you around in circles but never be able to hit you if you spot him and keep the rock between you.
Click to expand...

Depends what the tank has for secondary and the distance. HMG headshots are pretty easy on infantry if you are close enough. Of course if you have a top gunner on your tank infantry should barely be an issue, except in tight spaces.

It's funny, I was initially excited when BF4 announced they would have so many choices of rocket launchers, and I still end up using only the RPG or IGLA...


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Ain't nothing worse than having a tank in your face completely not noticing you and you have equipped igla


----------



## SteezyTN

The season pass/premium membership is such a rip off. All I want is to play other DLC maps, buts it's expensive to buy all separate. But the premium membership is always $$$$. Even when it's on sale. I have never seen it below $34.99 (or its $39.99). Why is it always more than the game?


----------



## mrtbahgs

I believe I once saw Premium for $25 and I still decided to pass on it since I figured I would try Hardline when it comes out and save my money for that. I dont play the original quite enough to justify the extra money for premium personally.

If I see the deal again I'll try and remember to post it to both BF4 threads.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> I believe I once saw Premium for $25 and I still decided to pass on it since I figured I would try Hardline when it comes out and save my money for that. I dont play the original quite enough to justify the extra money for premium personally.
> 
> If I see the deal again I'll try and remember to post it to both BF4 threads.


Thanks








But yeah, its a complete rip off. I just don't understand why it is always more than the actual game. The actual game is on sale for $20.99 now, and the premium is 30% off at $39.99. How is that even a deal?


----------



## mrtbahgs

I think there is one last DLC to come so you still get early access to it on top of the other few extras like more battlepacks or whatever else, I havent looked into it much. I would assume the main reason they keep it high is for the final DLC.


----------



## Ghost12

Hardline, Battlefront and Bf5 release date info - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6b0z-kyjtug


----------



## Curleyyy

buy bf4 and premium from those russian key sites, so much cheaper dude


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> I believe I once saw Premium for $25 and I still decided to pass on it since I figured I would try Hardline when it comes out and save my money for that. I dont play the original quite enough to justify the extra money for premium personally.
> 
> If I see the deal again I'll try and remember to post it to both BF4 threads.


OMG WHY? Why are people so excited about Hardline? Did they not play the Beta? Did they not see it has the exact same issues that BF4 has? Do I have to buy everyone glass and thinking caps?


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> OMG WHY? Why are people so excited about Hardline? Did they not play the Beta? Did they not see it has the exact same issues that BF4 has? Do I have to buy everyone glass and thinking caps?


Personally I know very little about it and no I never touched the beta. It just seems like a nice change of play by adding in additional elements and I'd rather start fresh with everyone then to come in way late like I did with BF4. Coming in late to BF4 also means I have no idea how the launch and initial months of BF4 went, I have read tiny bits saying it was unplayable or something for awhile, but I didnt seek out more info since it was fine since I started.

If in your opinion it is going to be very poor quality i'd be interested to hear why from your perspective, perhaps via PM to keep this thread about BF4.


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> idk why it says that, in game it never goes above 120.. sometimes for long periods of time too and I know the card could give me. I'll try setting it to 120 though.. I just want to not get micro stuter


I read a thread in the BF4 forums regarding problems with micro-stutter. Some posters recommended setting the "Maximum pre-rendered frames" from "Global" to "1".

Open Nvidia Control Panel -> Manage 3D settings -> Program Settings tab -> select program Battlefield 4 (either 32 or 64 bit, or both) -> change Maximum pre-rendered frames from Global to 1 -> hit Apply

I don't have this problem myself so I can't suggest whether it works or not. I'm just passing on the info.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> OMG WHY? Why are people so excited about Hardline? Did they not play the Beta? Did they not see it has the exact same issues that BF4 has? Do I have to buy everyone glass and thinking caps?


Because I have fun playing BF4 even with it's faults (which have greatly improved over time). So more of the same, with some new game play wrinkles is ok with me. It's a filler game, and that is alright in my book. I bet I still get more play out of hardline than I did COD ghosts, Titanfall, [ insert name of any other Multiplayer fps released in the last two years here]. So yeah I will buy it and know that I will get my money's worth out of it.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Because I have fun playing BF4 even with it's faults (which have greatly improved over time). So more of the same, with some new game play wrinkles is ok with me. It's a filler game, and that is alright in my book. I bet I still get more play out of hardline than I did COD ghosts, Titanfall, [ insert name of any other Multiplayer fps released in the last two years here]. So yeah I will buy it and know that I will get my money's worth out of it.


this explains my point of view!


----------



## DoomDash

I still enjoy BF4 enough to not even feel the need for hardline.

What is everyones favorite DLC pack so far? I actually think mine is Dragons Teeth. I really like all the maps and I enjoy the new weapons as well.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I still enjoy BF4 enough to not even feel the need for hardline.
> 
> What is everyones favorite DLC pack so far? I actually think mine is Dragons Teeth. I really like all the maps and I enjoy the new weapons as well.


2nd assault.


----------



## DoomDash

For some reason Sunken Dragon stutters for me, got a crash this time:



Sigh, will this game ever run 100% stable for me? I highly doubt it.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> For some reason Sunken Dragon stutters for me, got a crash this time:
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh, will this game ever run 100% stable for me? I highly doubt it.


Typically for me, I've got that error when my gpu clocks are unstable. Are you at stock?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Typically for me, I've got that error when my gpu clocks are unstable. Are you at stock?


Yeah, this specific error I only have got on the map Sunken Dragon. I still have system lock up issue besides this one but that may be my houses terrible wiring.


----------



## Swolern

Battlefield series might not be perfect, but GEEZ have you guys seen the other FPShooters out there!! Horrible! I will buy Hardline myself also.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I still enjoy BF4 enough to not even feel the need for hardline.
> 
> What is everyones favorite DLC pack so far? I actually think mine is Dragons Teeth. I really like all the maps and I enjoy the new weapons as well.


Tie between 2nd Assult & Dragons Teeth.

Hated China Rising so bad i uninstalled it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> For some reason Sunken Dragon stutters for me, got a crash this time:
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh, will this game ever run 100% stable for me? I highly doubt it.


100% Stable for me. BF4 is unforgiving with the slightest instability with OCs to CPU/Ram/GPU core and memory.


----------



## xSociety

New Heli CTE physics in sweet sweet 60FPS. Use Chrome btw.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Heli CTE physics in sweet sweet 60FPS. Use Chrome btw.


Looks much more like bf2 in terms of chopper mobility.

We got back to the days or solo TV missiles and barrel rolls?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> 100% Stable for me. BF4 is unforgiving with the slightest instability with OCs to CPU/Ram/GPU core and memory.


Yeah I'm stock everything and I still have issues. BF4 is just very picky in general.

I tried the new heli out, its nice.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Yeah I'm stock everything and I still have issues. BF4 is just very picky in general.
> 
> I tried the new heli out, its nice.


when was the last time you reformatted and reinstalled windows? I ask because I did just before the fall patch and started playing again and it works fine for me.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> when was the last time you reformatted and reinstalled windows? I ask because I did just before the fall patch and started playing again and it works fine for me.


I've been putting that off. Maybe I will this weekend. I've done a very large amount of trouble shooting though, more than most people would probably. My main issue right now may even be caused by my outlets in this house. I am running an extension cord since the outlets in this room do not work anymore, but in general my house is wired like crap, it was built in 1920 and has a lot of the original wiring.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I've been putting that off. Maybe I will this weekend. I've done a very large amount of trouble shooting though, more than most people would probably. My main issue right now may even be caused by my outlets in this house. I am running an extension cord since the outlets in this room do not work anymore, but in general my house is wired like crap, it was built in 1920 and has a lot of the original wiring.


that could definitely be an issue if you aren't getting the proper voltage and current at your outlets for sure.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Because I have fun playing BF4 even with it's faults (which have greatly improved over time). So more of the same, with some new game play wrinkles is ok with me. It's a filler game, and that is alright in my book. I bet I still get more play out of hardline than I did COD ghosts, Titanfall, [ insert name of any other Multiplayer fps released in the last two years here]. So yeah I will buy it and know that I will get my money's worth out of it.


I'm buying Hardline as well. I refuse to play any MMOs anymore, and I also have given up on RTS type games. Only games I've played in the past year are CS:GO, BF4 and WoT. I'm done with WoT; too damn boring for me and the only reason I ever played in the first place was because 2 of my friends were into it. It's already been uninstalled.

I've enjoyed my time with BF4. Yes it was bumpy early on. I've gotten so good at the scout helo's that it's just too much fun to give up at this point! 25,000+ scout kills and counting!


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Heli CTE physics in sweet sweet 60FPS. Use Chrome btw.


This gives me butterflies in my stomach

solo switcher since 2005

bring back the Old TV, in BF2...... and the old damage model









BF2 2v2's were essentially chopper dancing.




anyone remember the good ol days?

where chopper piloting took REAL skill....


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> This gives me butterflies in my stomach
> 
> solo switcher since 2005
> 
> bring back the Old TV, in BF2...... and the old damage model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BF2 2v2's were essentially chopper dancing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone remember the good ol days?
> 
> where chopper piloting took REAL skill....


WOW. I just peed a little watching that....

Freaking love the attack chopper too. It's going to be so damn fun!


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> WOW. I just peed a little watching that....
> 
> Freaking love the attack chopper too. It's going to be so damn fun!


Its so inspiring watching BF2 chopper dancing, makes me want to hop into BF4 and try the same thing.

Hopefully the updated heli physics will allow recovering from stingers MUCH easier, and those stupid unrecoverable "flips" that we get when hit by a heatseeker/stinger/igla/ucav/TV missile


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> New Heli CTE physics in sweet sweet 60FPS. Use Chrome btw.
> 
> 
> 
> This gives me butterflies in my stomach
> 
> solo switcher since 2005
> 
> bring back the Old TV, in BF2...... and the old damage model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BF2 2v2's were essentially chopper dancing.
> 
> anyone remember the good ol days?
> 
> where chopper piloting took REAL skill....
Click to expand...

Yes, I was quite proficient in the BF2 choppers, they actually were very nimble and easy to control. BF3+ the choppers felt so slow and I never got into them again. I just let people have their fun with them, as I know it take some time and dedication to get proficient at the aircraft in this game.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Yes, I was quite proficient in the BF2 choppers, they actually were very nimble and easy to control. BF3+ the choppers felt so slow and I never got into them again. I just let people have their fun with them, as I know it take some time and dedication to get proficient at the aircraft in this game.


same here!

they can do all they want with the flight physics but the sheer number of lock on weapons and the AA with the active radar missiles means it's just a more agile deathbox to ride in.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> same here!
> 
> they can do all they want with the flight physics but the sheer number of lock on weapons and the AA with the active radar missiles means it's just a more agile deathbox to ride in.


I'd rather the planes and choppers have a weightier feel to them and eliminate all lock-on launchers. Back to BC2 wire guided and possible a dart for it to track.

Remove noob weapons then balance aircraft by their movement speed and predictability.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I'd rather the planes and choppers have a weightier feel to them and eliminate all lock-on launchers. Back to BC2 wire guided and possible a dart for it to track.
> 
> Remove noob weapons then balance aircraft by their movement speed and predictability.


spot on!

I personally only use the SRAW and have taken out many a chopper with it and it at least takes skill!


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> spot on!
> 
> I personally only use the SRAW and have taken out many a chopper with it and it at least takes skill!


I'm a RPG 7 user 99% of the time myself. I don't use lock-on anything. My BF3 profile with over 300 hours gaming still has ZERO stinger/IGLA kills









I'm proud of that. There's something satisfying taking out a chopper by leading the target.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I'm a RPG 7 user 99% of the time myself. I don't use lock-on anything. My BF3 profile with over 300 hours gaming still has ZERO stinger/IGLA kills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm proud of that. There's something satisfying taking out a chopper by leading the target.


I don't have a lot of kills with the rpg only like 300, but that is what I use. I was really good with the zooka in 42' but not so much with the RPG in BF4. Still though it is fun, and I would feel like to much of a wuss using anything else.


----------



## mtbiker033

yeah I actually grabbed the RPG and took out 3 transport choppers in one round of Zavod a few days ago, very effective


----------



## DoomDash

Favorite / Best weapon in every category in your guys opinions?

PDW's:
The only one I'm I can't comment on, lack of experience. I would like to know what you guys like.

Carbines:
M4 or AK5C

DMR's:
MK11 Mod 0.

Shotgun's:
870 or UTS 15

Assault Rifles:
M16A4

LMG's:
AWS ( so damn accurate )

Sniper Rifles:
JNG-90 or M98B. Close Quarters CS5.


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Favorite / Best weapon in every category in your guys opinions?
> 
> PDW's:
> The only one I'm I can't comment on, lack of experience. I would like to know what you guys like.
> 
> Carbines:
> M4 or AK5C
> 
> DMR's:
> MK11 Mod 0.
> 
> Shotgun's:
> 870 or UTS 15
> 
> Assault Rifles:
> M16A4
> 
> LMG's:
> AWS ( so damn accurate )
> 
> Sniper Rifles:
> JNG-90 or M98B. Close Quarters CS5.


PDW ->> AS VAL. Its too awesome

Carbines ->> MTAR

Assault rifle ->> M16A4, M416


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Favorite / Best weapon in every category in your guys opinions?
> 
> PDW's:
> The only one I'm I can't comment on, lack of experience. I would like to know what you guys like.
> 
> Carbines:
> M4 or AK5C
> 
> DMR's:
> MK11 Mod 0.
> 
> Shotgun's:
> 870 or UTS 15
> 
> Assault Rifles:
> M16A4
> 
> LMG's:
> AWS ( so damn accurate )
> 
> Sniper Rifles:
> JNG-90 or M98B. Close Quarters CS5.


PDW's:
UMP-45 or MPX

Carbines:
AK5C or SG553

DMR's:
SKS

Shotgun's:
SPAS-12 or 870

Assault Rifles:
L85A2 or SCAR-H

LMG's:
AWS or Type 88

Sniper Rifles:
GOL Magnum or SRR-61

These are my favorite but not necessarily the best.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

PDW
MPX
Carbines
Ace52CQB i think falls here?
DMR
SKS
Shotgun
Only have one so...
Assault Rifles
M416,Scar - H and AEK. Aek is great for close quarters, M416 shoots lasers and Scar - H has great damage at range for tap fire.
LMG
M249
Sniper Rifle
GOL Magnum, i haven't unlocked it but the few times I've picked it off a dead recon it was awesome

I should unlock more guns lol


----------



## Speedster159

What's the lowest price Battlefield 4 Base and Battlefield 4 Premium have gone for?

BF4 Base is currently 50% off on Origin and tempted to buy it. But i still want to get the lowest price..


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> What's the lowest price Battlefield 4 Base and Battlefield 4 Premium have gone for?
> 
> BF4 Base is currently 50% off on Origin and tempted to buy it. But i still want to get the lowest price..


http://www.cheapshark.com/browse?title=battlefield%204


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> PDW's:
> UMP-45 or MPX
> 
> Carbines:
> AK5C or SG553
> 
> DMR's:
> SKS
> 
> Shotgun's:
> SPAS-12 or 870
> 
> Assault Rifles:
> L85A2 or SCAR-H
> 
> LMG's:
> AWS or Type 88
> 
> Sniper Rifles:
> GOL Magnum or SRR-61
> 
> These are my favorite but not necessarily the best.


I would have agreed about the scar-h before the nerf. Not too sure about it after as I don't recall trying it since. Is it still a beast?


----------



## the9quad

Still boggles my mind why they nerfed so many guns, and left the LMG's untouched. I guess they have to make the no-skill baddies happy.


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Still boggles my mind why they nerfed so many guns, and left the LMG's untouched. I guess they have to make the no-skill baddies happy.


I understand why they nerfed so many weapons. Unfortunately it didn't work out as intended.

It's because in the CTE the time to kill was too fast after their improvements. So, in CTE, weapons needed a nerf. Unfortunately many vanilla servers run worse that the dedicated servers DICE used for CTE. Now that DICE gave players the tool to track shots fired vs shots registered to server it's more evident as to why people are still dying behind cover, trading kills, one shot kills, and no hit markers.

So the patch hit with nerfed weapons but game play which still wasn't improved enough. This actually made BF4 worse for a lot of players, evident by looking through the BF forums.


----------



## Krazee

So next proper battlefield is coming in 2016. Thoughts or concerns?


----------



## OkanG

I'm just happy they don't announce a new Battlefield every year.

*cough CoD cough*


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> http://www.cheapshark.com/browse?title=battlefield%204


That list really that updated?

Would you guys recommend getting BF4 now? Or wait for something better then the price on Origin or for it to go on the HumbleBundle ( unlikely I think )


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> What's the lowest price Battlefield 4 Base and Battlefield 4 Premium have gone for?
> 
> BF4 Base is currently 50% off on Origin and tempted to buy it. But i still want to get the lowest price..


At this point, might as well wait till black friday. Last time i looked theres a premium edition now for around $60. Base game with all dlcs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> So next proper battlefield is coming in 2016. Thoughts or concerns?


Can't wait! Will it be BF5? Or Another BF?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> At this point, might as well wait till black friday. Last time i looked theres a premium edition now for around $60. Base game with all dlcs.
> Can't wait! Will it be BF5? Or Another BF?


Is bf5, release dates the other day, confirmed.

Hardline - March 15
Battlefront - Nov 15
Bf5 - 2016, probably Nov


----------



## Zakharov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Can't wait! Will it be BF5? Or Another BF?


Nobody knows, just that there will be a new Battlefield game in 2016. Battlefront will be holiday 2015.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Because I have fun playing BF4 even with it's faults (which have greatly improved over time). So more of the same, with some new game play wrinkles is ok with me. It's a filler game, and that is alright in my book. I bet I still get more play out of hardline than I did COD ghosts, Titanfall, [ insert name of any other Multiplayer fps released in the last two years here]. So yeah I will buy it and know that I will get my money's worth out of it.


But like you said, BF4 improved greatly over time. The game has improved tremendously in many ways and already has a ton of extra content on top of the base game (guns and maps especially). Personally, buying Hardline because it's more of the same isn't good enough considering it will have less content, less polish, and likely launch issues go along with it. I'm not here to tell you what you should be spending your money on, I just thought I'd share what I think of the situation between BF4 and Hardline.

They did say they will be making another beta for people to try out again before they release the game officially, so I'm sure the Hardline they will be showing will be a lot different than the Hardline we played a while back.


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I'm just happy they don't announce a new Battlefield every year.
> 
> *cough CoD cough*


The impression I got from reading a half-dozen different gaming forums is that the majority of hate for CoD wasn't so much about it's yearly releases as it was to the fact that they kept using the same dated engine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> So next proper battlefield is coming in 2016. Thoughts or concerns?


If I had to go by Battlefield 4's performance and nothing else, I'd say I'd pass. Fortunately DICE LA does appear to be working their butts off to fix DICE Stockholm's mess. Considering how hard they are trying to fix BF4, I'm definitely keeping my eyes on BF5.

BF5 "should" be really great. (fingers crossed for Battlefront also)


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakharov*
> 
> Nobody knows, just that there will be a new Battlefield game in 2016. Battlefront will be holiday 2015.
> But like you said, BF4 improved greatly over time. The game has improved tremendously in many ways and already has a ton of extra content on top of the base game (guns and maps especially). Personally, buying Hardline because it's more of the same isn't good enough considering it will have less content, less polish, and likely launch issues go along with it. I'm not here to tell you what you should be spending your money on, I just thought I'd share what I think of the situation between BF4 and Hardline.
> 
> They did say they will be making another beta for people to try out again before they release the game officially, so I'm sure the Hardline they will be showing will be a lot different than the Hardline we played a while back.


That's the thing, when I look at what I spend my money on game wise, BF games always end up being worth it. Can't really think of one game on the horizon that even fits the "this wont be a waste of money" bill to be honest. Even if it is a glorified expansion pack ( which I don't think it is), I'll still get 40 hours out of it. That's enough for me to justify the purchase. I honestly don't think it will be as in bad a shape as BF4 was at launch either, I really think they will apply the lessons from the CTE environment and incorporate those changes. Plus even when BF4 was bad (at launch) it was still more fun than anything else. COD:AW on the other hand looks terribly derivative and the last COD ran worse than BF4 (AND STILL DOES!), yet I don't see people up in arms over that one.

TLDR- I can see why you wouldn't buy it, you make good points, but they don't apply to me.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> *That's the thing, when I look at what I spend my money on game wise, BF games always end up being worth it.* Can't really think of one game on the horizon that even fits the "this wont be a waste of money" bill to be honest. Even if it is a glorified expansion pack ( which I don't think it is), I'll still get 40 hours out of it. That's enough for me to justify the purchase. I honestly don't think it will be as in bad a shape as BF4 was at launch either, I really think they will apply the lessons from the CTE environment and incorporate those changes. Plus even when BF4 was bad (at launch) it was still more fun than anything else. COD:AW on the other hand looks terribly derivative and the last COD ran worse than BF4 (AND STILL DOES!), yet I don't see people up in arms over that one.
> 
> TLDR- I can see why you wouldn't buy it, you make good points, but they don't apply to me.


Agree, for whatever reason people do not tend to weigh up value for money in a game in any sense of reality. I took my kids bowling and to the restraunt, lasted maybe couple hours total at a cost over £100. Bf4 cost me £55 all in and had 600+hours. Yes has been frustrating, annoying and is maybe less than should be expected, but value for money could never be a complaint in reality.

The golf club game cost me £30, have 40+ hours in it already, had my moneys worth even at that low play time so far imo.

I will buy hardline for sure, I will likely buy battlefront if can gear myself for some sci fi which is not really my cup of tea.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkrooLoose*
> 
> The impression I got from reading a half-dozen different gaming forums is that the majority of hate for CoD wasn't so much about it's yearly releases as it was to the fact that they kept using the same dated engine.


That's my point. There's no way the developers can put out something new when they release a game every year. When EA/Dice wait a couple of years, it at least indicates they're not trying to copy the exact same files into the new game and charge it like it's something new.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> That's my point. There's no way the developers can put out something new when they release a game every year. When EA/Dice wait a couple of years, it at least indicates they're not trying to copy the exact same files into the new game and charge it like it's something new.


Thing is those engines are HUMONGOUS investments, and they are companies who are interested in making money ( I can't blame them). So they are going to get some mileage out of an engine until it becomes detrimental to sales. At least Frostbite is a pretty baller engine (graphics wise) and is capable of doing a whole lot. On the other hand the tick rate is pretty low, but I don't know of any other engine pumping out what it does with a higher tick rate. So yeah expect yearly releases with alternating dev studios. Thats the nature of the beast, and I'd take that over them going out of business and no more BF's.


----------



## Zakharov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> That's the thing, when I look at what I spend my money on game wise, BF games always end up being worth it. Can't really think of one game on the horizon that even fits the "this wont be a waste of money" bill to be honest. Even if it is a glorified expansion pack ( which I don't think it is), I'll still get 40 hours out of it. That's enough for me to justify the purchase. I honestly don't think it will be as in bad a shape as BF4 was at launch either, I really think they will apply the lessons from the CTE environment and incorporate those changes. Plus even when BF4 was bad (at launch) it was still more fun than anything else. COD:AW on the other hand looks terribly derivative and the last COD ran worse than BF4 (AND STILL DOES!), yet I don't see people up in arms over that one.
> 
> TLDR- I can see why you wouldn't buy it, you make good points, but they don't apply to me.


I understand. I would've (and still might) get the game later down the line if it weren't for other games coming out next year along with wanting to upgrade my PC.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Heli CTE physics in sweet sweet 60FPS. Use Chrome btw.


Is this why i kept getting a bug in the heli on the Siege of Shanghai map where the heli would do a backflip on every takeoff.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkrooLoose*
> 
> I understand why they nerfed so many weapons. Unfortunately it didn't work out as intended.
> 
> It's because in the CTE the time to kill was too fast after their improvements. So, in CTE, weapons needed a nerf. Unfortunately many vanilla servers run worse that the dedicated servers DICE used for CTE. Now that DICE gave players the tool to track shots fired vs shots registered to server it's more evident as to why people are still dying behind cover, trading kills, one shot kills, and no hit markers.
> 
> So the patch hit with nerfed weapons but game play which still wasn't improved enough. This actually made BF4 worse for a lot of players, evident by looking through the BF forums.


I got told that the network graph showing hits which register vs. un-registered doesn't work properly still? I have a good connection, no dropped packets etc as shown by the graps yet 1 and half into a game and I'll have over 200 not registered hits on server side..


----------



## NrGx

On sale at the moment on Origin so picked this up for $24.99. Looking forward to playing...once the huge download completes...


----------



## n0ypi

I tried using boarderless window today and notice my fps would tank to 40fps!! My average between high and ultra settings is 100-144fps what is going on here? I've also disabled Aero. Help overclock guru's!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi*
> 
> I tried using boarderless window today and notice my fps would tank to 40fps!! My average between high and ultra settings is 100-144fps what is going on here? I've also disabled Aero. Help overclock guru's!


Most games just don't perform well in Windows mode, don't use it.


----------



## BoredErica

I'm actually starting to play other classes now, starting with support. The default support gun is pretty crappy, but on Hardcore it becomes a pretty potent long-range weapon. Do you guys think that hardcore puts a greater emphasis on reaction time rather than good recoil management?


----------



## Darkmader

With the latest patch that most people said helped and the fact that I own a 1440p @ 96hz X-Star monitor and getting a 970 when I can find the damn MSI in stock I think I'm going to jump into the game for the first time. Few questions:

#1 - I'll be getting the premium edition with all the DLC I suppose as it makes sense however are the servers active on all of the DLC's? I don't know if a few of them aren't that good and it's hard to play a game with nobody on the servers. I have no idea the amount of players but I would assume there wouldn't be an issue with the new patch and the fact that the next BF won't come till 2016.

#2 - I never played BF3 or got that deep into competitive FPS games. The last was Unreal Tournament (the old great one) and the free Castle Wolfenstein that was tremendous and I was really good. That said, with people playing for over a year now, and not playing BF3 or newer FPS games do you think l might get frustrated with getting destroyed non-stop to the point where I can't even kill anybody as everybody knows the maps inside and out with all the tricks and getting overwhelmed to the point of just quitting because I suck so bad for being too late to the party?

#3 - The premium is $60 but somebody said a few pages ago to go through the "Russian sites" what are they? You can PM if need be if they're reliable.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'm actually starting to play other classes now, starting with support. The default support gun is pretty crappy, but on Hardcore it becomes a pretty potent long-range weapon. Do you guys think that hardcore puts a greater emphasis on reaction time rather than good recoil management?


Unlock the AWS, it's probably the most well rounded gun I've used, it's kinda bogus TBH. It's extremely accurate, high clip, great w/ silencer, good range, little recoil ect.

Hardcore to me is about finding people before they find you IMO. Basically whoever is most aware of their surroundings / radar should win. Personally I prefer a higher bullets to kill style since it becomes more important to aim consistently. It's already annoying enough dealing with spawn snipers and scrubby support LMG spammers in standard mode, no way I'm going to put myself through* that scrub fest in hardcore.


----------



## Zakharov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Hardcore to me is about finding people before they find you IMO. Basically whoever is most aware of their surroundings / radar should win. Personally I prefer a higher bullets to kill style since it becomes more important to aim consistently. It's already annoying enough dealing with spawn snipers and scrubby support LMG spammers in standard mode, no way I'm going to put myself threw that scrub fest in hardcore.


Yup, the game isn't designed around having one shot kill snipers and even faster time to kill, not to mention the lack of a HUD and 3d person camera makes the mode heavily infantry focused IMO. The only thing that mode had going for it to me was no 3d spotting, thankfully a much better balanced classic mode is an option these days.


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> At this point, might as well wait till black friday. Last time i looked theres a premium edition now for around $60. Base game with all dlcs.
> Can't wait! Will it be BF5? Or Another BF?


Black Friday? I don't live in the US.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NrGx*
> 
> On sale at the moment on Origin so picked this up for $24.99. Looking forward to playing...once the huge download completes...


Why the Digital Deluxe?


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkmader*
> 
> #2 - I never played BF3 or got that deep into competitive FPS games. The last was Unreal Tournament (the old great one) and the free Castle Wolfenstein that was tremendous and I was really good. That said, with people playing for over a year now, and not playing BF3 or newer FPS games do you think l might get frustrated with getting destroyed non-stop to the point where I can't even kill anybody.


If you've got a long fuse then go for it.

What I mean is that not playing fps's and wanting to start doing so by playing BF4, you're going to need a lot of patience and a cool head. Not because of the gameplay, but because of the bugs in the game play. Right now BF4 is having issues with it's hit detection. You're going to die a lot behind cover. You're going to die a lot from what appears as one shot. You're going to unload your weapons in to people and wonder what the heck is going on when they spin around and kill you.

That being said, there really is no other games like Battlefield and it can be a lot of fun if you can deal with it's faults. It's the perfect fit right between arcade shooters (CoD) and military sims (ArmA).


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> http://www.cheapshark.com/browse?title=battlefield%204
> 
> 
> 
> That list really that updated?
> 
> Would you guys recommend getting BF4 now? Or wait for something better then the price on Origin or for it to go on the HumbleBundle ( unlikely I think )
Click to expand...

Holiday sales are upon us, Black Friday through Christmas time. I wouldn't buy BF4 base game for over $20, and Premium should hit $20-25 easily at some point (soon). It has been that low before, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Holiday sales are upon us, Black Friday through Christmas time. I wouldn't buy BF4 base game for over $20, and Premium should hit $20-25 easily at some point (soon). It has been that low before, I'm pretty sure.


So I should just pass the current 50% sale and wait for 'Black Friday'?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkrooLoose*
> 
> If you've got a long fuse then go for it.
> 
> What I mean is that not playing fps's and wanting to start doing so by playing BF4, you're going to need a lot of patience and a cool head. Not because of the gameplay, but because of the bugs in the game play. Right now BF4 is having issues with it's hit detection. You're going to die a lot behind cover. You're going to die a lot from what appears as one shot. You're going to unload your weapons in to people and wonder what the heck is going on when they spin around and kill you.
> 
> That being said, there really is no other games like Battlefield and it can be a lot of fun if you can deal with it's faults. It's the perfect fit right between arcade shooters (CoD) and military sims (ArmA).


I don't die a lot behind cover, also don't die by one shot either a whole lot., don't unload my clip into people and have them turn around and kill me. BF4 is actually in pretty decent shape at the moment. It has a few irksome things, but nothing more than any other game.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> So I should just pass the current 50% sale and wait for 'Black Friday'?


depends if you want to wait a few weeks or not. If you wait, surely amazon will have it on sale for cheaper than it is now.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkrooLoose*
> 
> If you've got a long fuse then go for it.
> 
> What I mean is that not playing fps's and wanting to start doing so by playing BF4, you're going to need a lot of patience and a cool head. Not because of the gameplay, but because of the bugs in the game play. Right now BF4 is having issues with it's hit detection. You're going to die a lot behind cover. You're going to die a lot from what appears as one shot. You're going to unload your weapons in to people and wonder what the heck is going on when they spin around and kill you.
> 
> That being said, there really is no other games like Battlefield and it can be a lot of fun if you can deal with it's faults. It's the perfect fit right between arcade shooters (CoD) and military sims (ArmA).


I think game bugs are the last thing he will notice or worry about. If he hasn't played FPS games and is jumping into BF4 now, he should expect to get worked for awhile (so I agree he will need long fuse). A good number of BF4 players have hundreds of hours in this game alone, and countless hours in other FPS games, so it's going to take a good while to be competitive. But I think it's worth it nonetheless... need to start somewhere and if he is coordinated with keyboard and mouse (or is patient enough to become coordinated), it should be a good time.


----------



## DoomDash

No crashing this past week, it's an amazing feeling. I've played probably 3x more because of it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I don't die a lot behind cover, also don't die by one shot either a whole lot., don't unload my clip into people and have them turn around and kill me. BF4 is actually in pretty decent shape at the moment. It has a few irksome things, but nothing more than any other game.


Same here, I don't die behind cover THAT much and I don't remember having somebody turn around and kill me like that. However, I'd had issues killing people with AEK after unloading the entire clip and I was kindda accurate. But since some people have like a laser beam on me I guess it's on me. Might be due to the lower damage for those weapons post-patch. On hardcore I can get some nice kills.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I don't die a lot behind cover, also don't die by one shot either a whole lot., don't unload my clip into people and have them turn around and kill me. BF4 is actually in pretty decent shape at the moment. It has a few irksome things, but nothing more than any other game.


I'm waiting around for premium to go on sale.


----------



## DoomDash

Finally beat my kill streaks of around 15. Got a 19 w/ DMR. DMR's are so good ( was using mk11 mod 0 ).


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> That's the thing, when I look at what I spend my money on game wise, BF games always end up being worth it. Can't really think of one game on the horizon that even fits the "this wont be a waste of money" bill to be honest. Even if it is a glorified expansion pack ( which I don't think it is), I'll still get 40 hours out of it. That's enough for me to justify the purchase. I honestly don't think it will be as in bad a shape as BF4 was at launch either, I really think they will apply the lessons from the CTE environment and incorporate those changes. Plus even when BF4 was bad (at launch) it was still more fun than anything else. COD:AW on the other hand looks terribly derivative and the last COD ran worse than BF4 (AND STILL DOES!), yet I don't see people up in arms over that one.


I pretty much agree. BF:BC2, BF3, BF4 all were well worth the price for me as well. I actually played these 3 WAY more than BF2. Back when BF2 first came out (2005?), I bought it and dabbled with it, but my focus was on high level CS:S and my clan during that time. I also bought the original 1942 and Vietnam, but really didn't get into them that much.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> DMR's are so noob.


Fixed...


----------



## daguardian

Do you really have throw the n word around in here.....









imo those that still use that word, are


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Do you really have throw the n word around in here.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imo those that still use that word, are


Just doing my part and reflecting the feelings of the more experienced at-large BF4 community regarding DMR's.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Just doing my part and reflecting the feelings of the more experienced at-large BF4 community regarding DMR's.


Yeah well people are dumb TBH. People like to pretend that semi-auto rifles take more skill than X, but in reality any weapon where you can hold the trigger takes less skill than slower bigger damage multi-hit weapons imo.

I have tons of experience with all weapon types and I would not say DMR's are low skill, though I do think they are easier than a true sniper rifle. IMO to be a good sniper is actually one of the harder classes to play in the game. I like to try a bit of everything:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/DoomDash/weapons/337838327/pc/#mk11-mod-0


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Just doing my part and reflecting the feelings of the more experienced at-large BF4 community regarding DMR's.


I disagree, its a vocal minority, not the _more experienced at-large BF4 community_ , and I still stand by what I said - if you have to use that word, then hang it on yourself first.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Yeah well people are dumb TBH. People like to pretend that semi-auto rifles take more skill than X, but in reality *any weapon where you can hold the trigger takes less skill than slower bigger damage multi-hit weapons* imo.
> 
> I have tons of experience with all weapon types and I would not say DMR's are low skill, though I do think they are easier than a true sniper rifle. IMO to be a good sniper is actually one of the harder classes to play in the game. I like to try a bit of everything:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/DoomDash/weapons/337838327/pc/#mk11-mod-0


*Quoted for Truth*


----------



## the9quad

I don't think it is hard to have a good KDR camping with a sniper rifle. I do however, think it is very,very,very hard to be a sniper that helps his team. Very rarely do you run into a sniper that plays objectives and helps his team. 99% of the time they are on some roof watching the flag beneath them get taken, and not lifting a finger to help. That said, being a team playing sniper who is good is the hardest thing to do in the game. That probably accounts for the fact that they are very,very rare, almost mythical.


----------



## Ovrclck

Mmmm, I love the MK11. Finally unlocked the cobra sight via battlepack.









Sent from Note 3


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I don't think it is hard to have a good KDR camping with a sniper rifle. I do however, think it is very,very,very hard to be a sniper that helps his team. Very rarely do you run into a sniper that plays objectives and helps his team. 99% of the time they are on some roof watching the flag beneath them get taken, and not lifting a finger to help. That said, being a team playing sniper who is good is the hardest thing to do in the game. That probably accounts for the fact that they are very,very rare, almost mythical.


I think people don't give enough credit to the average sniper. I'm not talking about people camping in spawn, or on the huge kills on the outside of maps, but the ones that chose semi-tactical locations near objectives. My prime example is on Parcel Storm, I always take the tower between A and B. I will admit that I don't often capture A or B, but I constantly pick off people that are actively in battle with my team at A or B, or defend A and B from the tower when my team is not around. You may think, hey hes not capturing points, but at the same time I'm assisting my team at clearing them, and I'm preventing stragglers from the other team from capturing them often. I make it very hard to to kill me up there, and I have so many complain or get annoyed with me. I've been marked as the high value target up there more times than I can remember, so to say because I'm not capturing the points that I'm not being a major player is just looking at things to simplistically. The amount of times I've saved teammates or kept objectives safe out of range of the capture zones is insanely high. I often get 40-50 kills in that tower, and the amount of effort I take from the other team ( which is a ton trust me ), is different objectives around the map that are now safer because of the attention I attract.

I also snipe heli pilots and gunners on ship quite often.



Anyway if you guys want to see my sniper style refer to my video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VZOxRcTddg


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I think people don't give enough credit to the average sniper. I'm not talking about people camping in spawn, or on the huge kills on the outside of maps, but the ones that chose semi-tactical locations near objectives. My prime example is on Parcel Storm, I always take the tower between A and B. I will admit that I don't often capture A or B, but I constantly pick off people that are actively in battle with my team at A or B, or defend A and B from the tower when my team is not around. You may think, hey hes not capturing points, but at the same time I'm assisting my team at clearing them, and I'm preventing stragglers from the other team from capturing them often. I make it very hard to to kill me up there, and I have so many complain or get annoyed with me. I've been marked as the high value target up there more times than I can remember, so to say because I'm not capturing the points that I'm not being a major player is just looking at things to simplistically. The amount of times I've saved teammates or kept objectives safe out of range of the capture zones is insanely high. I often get 40-50 kills in that tower, and the amount of effort I take from the other team ( which is a ton trust me ), is different objectives around the map that are now safer because of the attention I attract.
> 
> I also snipe heli pilots and gunners on ship quite often.


If the flag turns and you don't hop down to help take it, then I got no words for ya. I am sure you help your team, but if I was on your side I wouldn't be happy about it. Bleeding tickets, happen faster than your kills. A squad on the ground working together is much more effective then a lone wolf sniper in a tower. That's my opinion, you have yours, nothing worth arguing over. just stating how I feel about snipers in general and their complete lack of being useful 99% of the time despite what they tell themselves. At the end of the day, they paid $50 for the game just like me, so who am I to tell them how to play the game and have fun.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> If the flag turns and you don't hop down to help take it, then I got no words for ya. I am sure you help your team, but if I was on your side I wouldn't be happy about it. Bleeding tickets, happen faster than your kills. A squad on the ground working together is much more effective then a lone wolf sniper in a tower. That's my opinion, you have yours, nothing worth arguing over. just stating how I feel about snipers in general and their complete lack of being useful 99% of the time despite what they tell themselves. At the end of the day, they paid $50 for the game just like me, so who am I to tell them how to play the game and have fun.


Well take a look at my video if you haven't already, and look how often I'm at the objectives or how often I'm approaching them as recon. I think I'm definitely one of the most useful snipers out there ( self claim







).

Anyway I play basically every class, depending on how useful I feel I will be, so I'm not exclusively recon or anything, it's just my favorite class. As medic I account for on average about 1/3rd of the entire teams revives, so trust me I am beyond a selfish player. I still think I'm just as useful playing recon, and if I'm not, I usually switch classes to help the team out.

How many mainly recon players have 300+ skill and 600+ spm?


----------



## Ghost12

This discusion is ground hog day lol, camping the tower on Paracel whilst flags burn is lame, no matter how you dress it. Ticket bleed due to flag deficiency is more damaging than personal kdr scores. Simple undeniable fact of team based conquest. This is not a jibe at you as a sniper Doom, have seen you play and are not a conventional camping recon but your opinion in context of the game in this particular instance is wrong.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> This discusion is ground hog day lol, camping the tower on Paracel whilst flags burn is lame, no matter how you dress it. Ticket bleed due to flag deficiency is more damaging than personal kdr scores. Simple undeniable fact of team based conquest. This is not a jibe at you as a sniper Doom, have seen you play and are not a conventional camping recon but your opinion in context of the game in this particular instance is wrong.


What most people don't understand is that... those types of players don't care. When i'm having fun with sniper, I don't really care.

I bought the game to have fun how I want, not how other people want to tell me


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> What most people don't understand is that... those types of players don't care. When i'm having fun with sniper, I don't really care.
> 
> I bought the game to have fun how I want, not how other people want to tell me


What an awesome attitude. Then they should maybe play domination or tdm and leave conquest to people who do care about the objective of the game, which is believe it or not the team wins.


----------



## daguardian

Yeah, I agree Ghost, I just hope they change the scoreboard, to reflect kills as a less important stat like it was in BF2, has this been done in the CTE yet?

I am sure I read something about this recently...


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Well take a look at my video if you haven't already, and look how often I'm at the objectives or how often I'm approaching them as recon. I think I'm definitely one of the most useful snipers out there ( self claim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Anyway I play basically every class, depending on how useful I feel I will be, so I'm not exclusively recon or anything, it's just my favorite class. As medic I account for on average about 1/3rd of the entire teams revives, so trust me I am beyond a selfish player. I still think I'm just as useful playing recon, and if I'm not, I usually switch classes to help the team out.
> 
> How many mainly recon players have 300+ skill and 600+ spm?


I think u misunderstand, if your playing the objective, I have no issue with ya. It's the other million snipers who sit on roofs all day.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> What an awesome attitude. Then they should maybe play domination or tdm and leave conquest to people who do care about the objective of the game, which is believe it or not the team wins.


Nah, I paid for the game... can play how I like









I don't reaaaally care how other people perceive my play tbh.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I don't think it is hard to have a good KDR camping with a sniper rifle. I do however, think it is very,very,very hard to be a sniper that helps his team. Very rarely do you run into a sniper that plays objectives and helps his team. 99% of the time they are on some roof watching the flag beneath them get taken, and not lifting a finger to help. That said, being a team playing sniper who is good is the hardest thing to do in the game. That probably accounts for the fact that they are very,very rare, almost mythical.


When I play sniper (which is really rare anyway) I always equip the shorty shotgun as secondary, specifically for the purpose of assaulting the site if it's taken by the enemy. TBH, I'm only a good team player when I play with people I know. More often than not, I'm a lone wolf Scout helo pilot, or farming points in a Pistol only server. My top weapons are DEagle and 93R.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> When I play sniper (which is really rare anyway) I always equip the shorty shotgun as secondary, specifically for the purpose of assaulting the site if it's taken by the enemy. TBH, I'm only a good team player when I play with people I know. More often than not, I'm a lone wolf Scout helo pilot, or farming points in a Pistol only server. My top weapons are DEagle and 93R.


pistol only locker is probably the most fun experience in BF4 imo.


----------



## DoomDash

I think for me the objective system in this game is the most generic thing ever in general, which doesn't make playing for it that exciting in the first place. I know I occasionally preach how good MAG on PS3's objective system was, but man if BF4 had something like that games domination mode I would never need a new game. It wasn't simply just "take this objective", it was like every point had some sort of tactical value for the entire map / match, that affected everyone, including the team leaders special abilities. It's hard to describe but TL DR, BF4's still sucks.


----------



## Pionir

I see that here's a lot of players, so I hope you will understand me









I'm looking for a new monitor, I'm torn between 32" LCD TV and Samsung LS 27 D390H LED PLS PC monitor.

I have a Sony LCD TV and I played one day (hdmi), the image on the sport mode (motionflow) is perfect









Does someone uses an LCD TV for this game ?

What is your recommendation?

What do you think about Sony KDL-32W705B or a cheaper/better model from LG, Samsung, Philips, Panasonic ...

Thanks!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> pistol only locker is probably the most fun experience in BF4 imo.


Yep, pure mayhem and lots of points! I always put out both the big and small ammo packs at the choke points under and around C.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pionir*
> 
> I see that here's a lot of players, so I hope you will understand me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a new monitor, I'm torn between 32" LCD TV and Samsung LS 27 D390H LED PLS PC monitor.
> 
> I have a Sony LCD TV and I played one day (hdmi), the image on the sport mode (motionflow) is perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does someone uses an LCD TV for this game ?
> 
> What is your recommendation?
> 
> What do you think about Sony KDL-32W705B or a cheaper/better model from LG, Samsung, Philips, Panasonic ...
> 
> Thanks!


The problem with 32" TV's is the input lag, so not recommended. I love my 144 Hz Asus 27" and highly recommend it for FPS gamers: ASUS VG278HE.

If you really want a 32", look into the new Benq 32" 1440P monitor.


----------



## Pionir

That is why I am afraid, but I do not have problems with my Sony EX500









Here I can buy a 24 "Benq ;

- 24" BenQ XL2420Z LED = 540 USD
- 24" BenQ XL2411Z LED = 448 USD

Both are more expensive than 32" LCD TV (385-400 USD) or Samsung 27" monitor (352 USD)...

Resolution bothers me, I even reduced the resolution from 1920x1080 at a slightly lower level







... players (enemies







) are too small ...


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I think for me the objective system in this game is the most generic thing ever in general, which doesn't make playing for it that exciting in the first place. I know I occasionally preach how good MAG on PS3's objective system was, but man if BF4 had something like that games domination mode I would never need a new game. It wasn't simply just "take this objective", it was like every point had some sort of tactical value for the entire map / match, that affected everyone, including the team leaders special abilities. It's hard to describe but TL DR, BF4's still sucks.


In BF42' alot of the caps had strategic value. It could be an airfield, a hill with AAA, a tank spawn, a rocket truck spawn etc.. it made taking the points worthwhile so those points were always hotly contested.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I don't think it is hard to have a good KDR camping with a sniper rifle. I do however, think it is very,very,very hard to be a sniper that helps his team. Very rarely do you run into a sniper that plays objectives and helps his team. 99% of the time they are on some roof watching the flag beneath them get taken, and not lifting a finger to help. That said, being a team playing sniper who is good is the hardest thing to do in the game. That probably accounts for the fact that they are very,very rare, almost mythical.


The last time I played recon was BF3, but it was TDM so I that doesn't count. I was thinking of being a recon during rush to plant spawn points for the squad but I realized that actually takes points to unlock...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Finally beat my kill streaks of around 15. Got a 19 w/ DMR. DMR's are so good ( was using mk11 mod 0 ).


Grats. I think my streak is 17, with assault. Probably ran out of ammo quickly and had to pick up kits.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> This discusion is ground hog day lol, camping the tower on Paracel whilst flags burn is lame, no matter how you dress it. Ticket bleed due to flag deficiency is more damaging than personal kdr scores. Simple undeniable fact of team based conquest. This is not a jibe at you as a sniper Doom, have seen you play and are not a conventional camping recon but your opinion in context of the game in this particular instance is wrong.


I care about win/loss ratio more than KDR.







For me, the most important result and the entire point of the game is to win the match using whatever it takes, as long as it's not hacking or anything crazy.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I think people don't give enough credit to the average sniper. I'm not talking about people camping in spawn, or on the huge kills on the outside of maps, but the ones that chose semi-tactical locations near objectives. My prime example is on Parcel Storm, I always take the tower between A and B. I will admit that I don't often capture A or B, but I constantly pick off people that are actively in battle with my team at A or B, or defend A and B from the tower when my team is not around. You may think, hey hes not capturing points, but at the same time I'm assisting my team at clearing them, and I'm preventing stragglers from the other team from capturing them often. I make it very hard to to kill me up there, and I have so many complain or get annoyed with me. I've been marked as the high value target up there more times than I can remember, so to say because I'm not capturing the points that I'm not being a major player is just looking at things to simplistically. The amount of times I've saved teammates or kept objectives safe out of range of the capture zones is insanely high. I often get 40-50 kills in that tower, and the amount of effort I take from the other team ( which is a ton trust me ), is different objectives around the map that are now safer because of the attention I attract.
> 
> I also snipe heli pilots and gunners on ship quite often.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway if you guys want to see my sniper style refer to my video:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VZOxRcTddg


I will start with saying I almost never play Recon in 4 or 3. When I do there is a very minuscule chance I am using any form of single shot rifle be it bolt action or semi auto. Assignment might be the only reason. This was totally accurate a good recon with postion can keep people pinned down and stop a push or delay it long enough for a response. Also the amount of spotting they are doing is so PTFO and team oriented it isn't even funny. Point is: I love good snipers


----------



## mtbiker033

I am not patient enough for the sniper rifles as I prefer being on the front and prefer engy (using the vehicles rather than seeing them wasted by newbs, and anti vehilcle) or assault (medic) though I will grab a PLD, SOFLAM, and C4, with carbine and target vehicles for my squad to destroy sometimes (as well as spot enemies etc). It's fun. On non-vehicle maps replace the PLD and SOFLAM with radio beacon (well placed) and TUGS









I also only play Classic mode, the way it was meant to be played imo. If they could remove the stupid audio spot cues it would be perfect (when someone screams out when a grenade is thrown in your area or when you drop a medikit or ammo box)


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I will start with saying I almost never play Recon in 4 or 3. When I do there is a very minuscule chance I am using any form of single shot rifle be it bolt action or semi auto. Assignment might be the only reason. This was totally accurate a good recon with postion can keep people pinned down and stop a push or delay it long enough for a response. Also the amount of spotting they are doing is so PTFO and team oriented it isn't even funny. Point is: I love good snipers


You would like me then







. I spam Q all day for people. I have over 500 spotting ribbons.


----------



## xSociety

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> You would like me then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I spam Q all day for people. I have over 500 spotting ribbons.


If I get shot at, that person WILL be spotted.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> If I get shot at, that person WILL be spotted.


Is this you? http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/xSociety/stats/206724149/pc/

Oh my god @ your UCAV kills. I can barely kill anyone with it.

Why do you have so many deagle kills?


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Is this you? http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/xSociety/stats/206724149/pc/
> 
> Oh my god @ your UCAV kills. I can barely kill anyone with it.
> 
> Why do you have so many deagle kills?


Lol, once you get the airburst, ucav is great for campers.

I have so many deagle kills because it's awesome, me and my friend played many a rounds with just the deagle for fun, not even in pistol only servers.

Also, when you go for 500 kills with every primary, you're bound to have a lot of kills with your sidearm, grenades, and rockets that you use regardless of the primary. I've been using the .44 Magnum exclusively lately however.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Lol, once you get the airburst, ucav is great for campers.
> 
> I have so many deagle kills because it's awesome, me and my friend played many a rounds with just the deagle for fun, not even in pistol only servers.
> 
> Also, when you go for 500 kills with every primary, you're bound to have a lot of kills with your sidearm, grenades, and rockets that you use regardless of the primary. I've been using the .44 Magnum exclusively lately however.


Yeah I use the .44 magnum on my shotgun load out w/ 3x scope for those far away targets, its great.

How do you detonate the UCAV before it crashes? I don't know how.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Lol, once you get the airburst, ucav is great for campers.
> 
> I have so many deagle kills because it's awesome, me and my friend played many a rounds with just the deagle for fun, not even in pistol only servers.
> 
> Also, when you go for 500 kills with every primary, you're bound to have a lot of kills with your sidearm, grenades, and rockets that you use regardless of the primary. I've been using the .44 Magnum exclusively lately however.


The pp226 (default unlocked sidearm) has like the highest DPS though. Of course, 1 shot headshot is another thing. But I have a very hard time headshotting with pistols especially.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Yeah I use the .44 magnum on my shotgun load out w/ 3x scope for those far away targets, its great.
> 
> How do you detonate the UCAV before it crashes? I don't know how.


You have to have some bomber achievement and then you unlock airburst. You just hit the fire button (LMB) to detonate.





But be careful on placement:


----------



## DoomDash

Awesome. I'm tracking it now, and I'm not extremely far from unlocking it.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> No crashing this past week, it's an amazing feeling. I've played probably 3x more because of it.


Nice. What fixed it for you? A re-install? Or reformat?


----------



## daguardian

So Origin updated today... and now its not possible to disable origin in-game


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Nice. What fixed it for you? A re-install? Or reformat?


My outlet of all things.







So much time wasted lol.


----------



## KLEANupguy7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> So Origin updated today... and now its not possible to disable origin in-game


ffs no more msi afterburner again


----------



## daguardian

And, they have enabled auto-update on all my games









MSI Afterburner still working here ok.


----------



## KLEANupguy7

i get connection problems if i leave MSI Afterburner on and in game origin


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> So Origin updated today... and now its not possible to disable origin in-game


wait seriously? origin in-game causes so many issues with BF4 specifically why would they do this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KLEANupguy7*
> 
> i get connection problems if i leave MSI Afterburner on and in game origin


you should turn origin in-game off it's nothing but trouble, especially if you are trying to use msi afterburner OSD.

but apparently that is not possible anymore?

Update:

I just updated origin and was able to keep in-game off and disable auto updates, whew thought I was going to have to uninstall it again lol


----------



## Cybertox

Never had any issues with Origin out or in the game.


----------



## daguardian

Ok well i tried again and it allowed me to untick the the box - maybe because I was in-game before it wou;d not allow the change, I don't know, but its working now, sorry to alarm









But before the update I did not have auto update of games ticked, and after this one today the box was ticked, so that is fixed now too.

All of the Notifications were also turned ON, when previuosly they were OFF.

Also I noticed it DL'd Naval Strike - which I already had, weird...


----------



## DoomDash

I met some guy on BF4 that basically only uses the MAV and does a play by play for his squad mates via mic, it's friggin amazing playing with him. I basically get 2 to 1 K/D + every game.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I met some guy on BF4 that basically only uses the MAV and does a play by play for his squad mates via mic, it's friggin amazing playing with him. I basically get 2 to 1 K/D + every game.


Levelcap and Matimio used to do that back in BF3 TDM. It was basically wall hacks. So cool to watch actually.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Operation Lockers + Famas = deadly combination:


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I don't think it is hard to have a good KDR camping with a sniper rifle. I do however, think it is very,very,very hard to be a sniper that helps his team. Very rarely do you run into a sniper that plays objectives and helps his team. 99% of the time they are on some roof watching the flag beneath them get taken, and not lifting a finger to help. That said, being a team playing sniper who is good is the hardest thing to do in the game. That probably accounts for the fact that they are very,very rare, almost mythical.


The only game mode I can be useful as a normal sniper (nom offensive that is) is Rush. Teams are more grouped together and I feel I can either put pressure in the defenders (If they watch their heads they often miss part of the action) or do good point defense (not far from the mcom I guard). Playing offensive sniper with a 4x scope can be passable at times but I do far better with the rest of the classes. That's me. I do believe that there are exceptionally skilled snipers around that have both the reflexes,awareness and instinct to be really good anywhere, though.


----------



## Ricwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> The only game mode I can be useful as a normal sniper (nom offensive that is) is Rush. Teams are more grouped together and I feel I can either put pressure in the defenders (If they watch their heads they often miss part of the action) or do good point defense (not far from the mcom I guard). Playing offensive sniper with a 4x scope can be passable at times but I do far better with the rest of the classes. That's me. I do believe that there are exceptionally skilled snipers around that have both the reflexes,awareness and instinct to be really good anywhere, though.


Most of the time, snipers are sat on a roof to take out enemy snipers. Most sniper action ingame is preventing the enemy sniper from taking out your team who are pushing the objectives. I thoroughly enjoy the SRR-61 with 40x, range finder and bi-pod,. especially on maps like Silk Road where you can use that range to great effect. Offensive sniper wise, M98B with a 3.4x and straightpull is the way to go.

Out of curiosity, how many people are playing with the SR-338 now that it has had a slight buff?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> Most of the time, snipers are sat on a roof to take out enemy snipers. Most sniper action ingame is preventing the enemy sniper from taking out your team who are pushing the objectives. I thoroughly enjoy the SRR-61 with 40x, range finder and bi-pod,. especially on maps like Silk Road where you can use that range to great effect. Offensive sniper wise, M98B with a 3.4x and straightpull is the way to go.
> 
> Out of curiosity, how many people are playing with the SR-338 now that it has had a slight buff?


I think if you are looking at close range sniper battles you can't beat the CS5, however if you want a good well rounded sniper rifles the JNG-90 cannot be beat anymore. My main two sniper rifles are M98B and JNG-90, and the JNG-90 has every advantage on the M98B now besides long range damage.

Also, I love snipers on Silk Road, they are like free kills for my UCAV.


----------



## Ricwin

Does the JNG-90 have the fastest muzzle velocity ingame now? Last I knew, M98B was top sniper for hitting moving targets.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Also, I love snipers on Silk Road, they are like free kills for my UCAV.


Top of the buildings on Zavod middle is good for finding snipers too. I've killed 3 of them with one UCAV hit in that spot...


----------



## Atomagenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I think if you are looking at close range sniper battles you can't beat the CS5, however if you want a good well rounded sniper rifles the JNG-90 cannot be beat anymore. My main two sniper rifles are M98B and JNG-90, and the JNG-90 has every advantage on the M98B now besides long range damage.
> 
> Also, I love snipers on Silk Road, they are like free kills for my UCAV.


Does the JNG have faster bullet velocity?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomagenesis*
> 
> Does the JNG have faster bullet velocity?


It does now, since the recent update. M98B still has higher damage.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> It does now, since the recent update. M98B still has higher damage.


Yep, the only place on paper the M98B is better at now is further distance because of dmg drop off. I used M98B pre-patch as my main gun.

My shotgun accuracy is good no?


----------



## Atomagenesis

I rarely play recon, but I'll have to try the JNG.

I love the SCAR-H post patch, it's like a laser-beam with the Heavy Barrel. My K/D has gone up significantly since I started using it. Going on 20 killstreaks and running out of ammo sucks though. A lot of the players who play Support don't drop ammo often enough, so I'm forced to pickup some trash kit off the ground.


----------



## DoomDash

Recently I've been playing Support class w/ 3 claymores and a UCAV, so no ammo packs. Feel guilty when people need ammo.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> My shotgun accuracy is good no?


Yes, apparently you're hitting with more than what the gun is actually shooting out. Can't argue with that!


----------



## Ovrclck

I never knew you could defib multiple players with one charge. Pretty cool. Might be old news but it surprised me lol.

Sent from Note 3


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Yes, apparently you're hitting with more than what the gun is actually shooting out. Can't argue with that!


Thanks to buck shot







.


----------



## banging34hzs

shotguns shoot more then one pellet and this varies from gun to gun but one shot out an 870 could hit 4-5 people giving you well over 100% acc


----------



## NrGx

Should I be getting 60 FPS on average at maximum settings and 1440p or I am expected to dip below?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NrGx*
> 
> Should I be getting 60 FPS on average at maximum settings and 1440p or I am expected to dip below?


My two 680's get above 60 FPS 95% of the time @ 1440, but for some reason on a couple maps something happens to cause the map to get lower than 60 fps in certain areas. Kind of annoying but it sure beats the crashing problems I had previously. I don't run any AA though.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Recently I've been playing Support class w/ 3 claymores and a UCAV, so no ammo packs. Feel guilty when people need ammo.


You're a monster.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> You're a monster.


But it feels so good.


----------



## NrGx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> My two 680's get above 60 FPS 95% of the time @ 1440, but for some reason on a couple maps something happens to cause the map to get lower than 60 fps in certain areas. Kind of annoying but it sure beats the crashing problems I had previously. I don't run any AA though.


Ah okay, thanks. I'm running HBAO and 4xMSAA - not sure how GTX680 in SLI compares with a GTX970 but I'd think the former would be more powerful?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NrGx*
> 
> Ah okay, thanks. I'm running HBAO and 4xMSAA - not sure how GTX680 in SLI compares with a GTX970 but I'd think the former would be more powerful?


Yeah. @ 1440 AA isn't really needed imo, textures look smooth enough.


----------



## OkanG

Does the "Ammo" icon still appear on top of supports who haven't equipped ammo packs? The amount of support players not responding to "Request Ammo" spams is too damn high...


----------



## Zakharov

Defibs and Ammo bags should've stayed mandatory like they did in BF3.

It's pretty sad that the class that has bullets as it's own logo can completely disregard providing ammunition for teammates.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NrGx*
> 
> Ah okay, thanks. I'm running HBAO and 4xMSAA - not sure how GTX680 in SLI compares with a GTX970 but I'd think the former would be more powerful?


two 680 are stronger. Bf4 has decent sli scaling.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Yes, apparently you're hitting with more than what the gun is actually shooting out. Can't argue with that!


Nah the shotty accuracy for BF is always wrong - it counts every pellet


----------



## BoredErica

Like I said, they call me Jesus, cuz' I raise people from the dead.










I was so close to getting MVP from reviving.


----------



## Ricwin

Impressive: 1 kill, 1 death, 9k points


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Nah the shotty accuracy for BF is always wrong - it counts every pellet


I wouldn't say that is wrong TBH. I just hits more than one person a shot sometimes. My accuracy is actually going up too. I occasionally get double kills.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Nah the shotty accuracy for BF is always wrong - it counts every pellet


I know, I've noticed the bogus accuracy numbers for them before.


----------



## the9quad

The shotty and the cannister shells on tanks count the # of pellet hits. So if you hit a guy with all the pellets the accuracy goes through the roof, same as if you hit 2 guys with half the pellets each.


----------



## DoomDash

UCAV is my new love. I got my first full helicopter kill with one ( 5 ), and it's amazing for clearing snipers on roofs.

You snipe me on a roof? Expect to hear the buzz of my UCAV shortly after I spawn.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> UCAV is my new love. I got my first full helicopter kill with one ( 5 ), and it's amazing for clearing snipers on roofs.
> 
> You snipe me on a roof? Expect to hear the buzz of my UCAV shortly after I spawn.


1000+ UCAV kills and counting... The best is hitting a group, killing one with a UCAV roadkill, then the ensuing explosion killing 2-3 more. AWESOME!


----------



## DoomDash

And for those of you not using the AWS LMG, you SHOULD. Well, if you don't mind using a not very respectable weapon. I really can't stress how this is the best weapon in the game enough. Even with silencer it has no weaknesses. I have been using it so I can use my UCAV load out, I'm shocked how fast it's becoming my best weapon.

I don't know if all LMG's are anywhere near this good, but if they are nerf please.


----------



## H0ll0wCr0wn

I'm a new player and I found that there is no G3A3 in BF4, Can someone recommend me the gun that similar to G3A3?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H0ll0wCr0wn*
> 
> I'm a new player and I found that there is no G3A3 in BF4, Can someone recommend me the gun that similar to G3A3?


I thought there was but it was a DLC pack weapon.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> And for those of you not using the AWS LMG, you SHOULD. Well, if you don't mind using a not very respectable weapon. I really can't stress how this is the best weapon in the game enough. Even with silencer it has no weaknesses. I have been using it so I can use my UCAV load out, I'm shocked how fast it's becoming my best weapon.
> 
> I don't know if all LMG's are anywhere near this good, but if they are nerf please.


I guess I'm going to have to try it again, I unlocked it, tried it once or twice and never felt like it was good, I went back to old faithful the LSAT and the MG4.


----------



## Ricwin

AWS is absolutely superb, its by far my favourite LMG for runnign and gunning, its great for staying mobile. Only real contender is the MG4 as it very good when mobile and has a 200 round belt. M240b prob my fav for playing the defensive game though.

As for G3 replacement, the Bulldog from the last DLC is similar to the G3 in BC2 (I never went on BF3 due to Origin being ******* terrible, and by the time it was fixed; BF4 was on the way).

My favourite weapon right now is actually....... *UMP-9*. Fantastic little PDW, esp with NV and stubby grip. I cant fault it.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> And for those of you not using the AWS LMG, you SHOULD. Well, if you don't mind using a not very respectable weapon. I really can't stress how this is the best weapon in the game enough. Even with silencer it has no weaknesses. I have been using it so I can use my UCAV load out, I'm shocked how fast it's becoming my best weapon.
> 
> I don't know if all LMG's are anywhere near this good, but if they are nerf please.


Funny thing is that they've already nurfed the AWS a couple times. It was even better before.


----------



## bond32

Here we go again...

AWS is such a joke. I chuckle anytime someone actually kills me with it, then at the same time am totally baffled when I pull up their score and they DONT have a k/d ratio over 3...

Literally, every time I have rolled with the AWS, I can get upwards in the 4:1 or more kd ratios with that gun. It isn't fun. What's fun is trying to get 500 kills with every weapon... Now there's a challenge.


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Here we go again...
> 
> AWS is such a joke. I chuckle anytime someone actually kills me with it, then at the same time am totally baffled when I pull up their score and they DONT have a k/d ratio over 3...
> 
> Literally, every time I have rolled with the AWS, I can get upwards in the 4:1 or more kd ratios with that gun. It isn't fun. What's fun is trying to get 500 kills with every weapon... Now there's a challenge.


Totally agree here. I'm at 67 or 68 guns now maxed out. Getting close to all the primary's with some handguns. I used the AWS for just a couple days after its release and it was so ridiculously overpowered compared to every other gun. Even with the silencer on it, it didn't seem to make a difference. Hold down trigger= win. lol


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> What's fun is trying to get 500 kills with every weapon... Now there's a challenge.


My top 3 guns are all pistols: 93R, Deagle .44 and 1911...







That is also a challenge.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> My top 3 guns are all pistols: 93R, Deagle .44 and 1911...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is also a challenge.


Haha, now that's dedication...


----------



## GhettoFied

Hey guys, been trying to track down this annoying issue for a while now. Around a month ago I started to get much worse FPS in BF4, and it's from low gpu usage determined in Afterburner. Video card averages around 50% use and peaks around 70%. This is with the latest drivers, using DX11, not Mantle. Mantle stutters horribly with 270x cards.

My components: A10 5800k quad core at 4400mhz, 8gb DDR3 at 2133, game running off an 840 evo SSD, and the 270x with a slight overclock.

Any advice? Also, I thought about posting this in the GPU section but figured you guys would have more advice to give.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhettoFied*
> 
> Hey guys, been trying to track down this annoying issue for a while now. Around a month ago I started to get much worse FPS in BF4, and it's from low gpu usage determined in Afterburner. Video card averages around 50% use and peaks around 70%. This is with the latest drivers, using DX11, not Mantle. Mantle stutters horribly with 270x cards.
> 
> My components: A10 5800k quad core at 4400mhz, 8gb DDR3 at 2133, game running off an 840 evo SSD, and the 270x with a slight overclock.
> 
> Any advice? Also, I thought about posting this in the GPU section but figured you guys would have more advice to give.


What resolution/settings?


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhettoFied*
> 
> Hey guys, been trying to track down this annoying issue for a while now. Around a month ago I started to get much worse FPS in BF4, and it's from low gpu usage determined in Afterburner. Video card averages around 50% use and peaks around 70%. This is with the latest drivers, using DX11, not Mantle. Mantle stutters horribly with 270x cards.
> 
> My components: A10 5800k quad core at 4400mhz, 8gb DDR3 at 2133, game running off an 840 evo SSD, and the 270x with a slight overclock.
> 
> Any advice? Also, I thought about posting this in the GPU section but figured you guys would have more advice to give.


First thing to consider is returning the 270X at stock. Then try to lower your oc or feed the cpu more volts. Check If your cables are in good shape (I had a faulty dvi causing my old 560Ti to stutter). Btw ,I was stuttering with mantle too in the beggining but It was due to running out of VRAM;. Simply reduceing the settings to roughly medium fixed it.


----------



## NrGx

So for a new player, is the gun customisation guide out there anywhere? I feel a bit overwhelmed with the number of options I have...


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NrGx*
> 
> So for a new player, is the gun customisation guide out there anywhere? I feel a bit overwhelmed with the number of options I have...


If you want it broken down to numbers I recommend :
http://symthic.com/bf4-compare


----------



## NrGx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> If you want it broken down to numbers I recommend :
> http://symthic.com/bf4-compare


Thanks. +rep


----------



## GhettoFied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> What resolution/settings?


I'm running a mix of high, low and medium. Texture stuff at high, medium effects, low terrain and mesh. All post and AA completely off. I will try that, honestly if playing at medium is what it takes to play this game, I'll do it because I'm so sick of terrible frames.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> First thing to consider is returning the 270X at stock. Then try to lower your oc or feed the cpu more volts. Check If your cables are in good shape (I had a faulty dvi causing my old 560Ti to stutter). Btw ,I was stuttering with mantle too in the beggining but It was due to running out of VRAM;. Simply reduceing the settings to roughly medium fixed it.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> UCAV is my new love. I got my first full helicopter kill with one ( 5 ), and it's amazing for clearing snipers on roofs.
> 
> You snipe me on a roof? Expect to hear the buzz of my UCAV shortly after I spawn.


How do you have the dedication to WAIT all that time.. when it came out at least we could use it and it was fun though little dirty.


----------



## Atomagenesis

I honstely dislike the AWS a lot, it is accurate but its damage is too low for me. The only two LMG's I really like are the m240b and MG4.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> How do you have the dedication to WAIT all that time.. when it came out at least we could use it and it was fun though little dirty.


I just do other stuff while I'm waiting usually.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomagenesis*
> 
> I honstely dislike the AWS a lot, it is accurate but its damage is too low for me. The only two LMG's I really like are the m240b and MG4.


I don't know how you think its too low, I exchange with some of the best "damaging weapons" all the time.


----------



## DoomDash

I saw this post on reddit this morning and later on I actually ended up playing on the same team as the guy. http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/2lkiyu/so_this_guy_was_just_in_my_game_going_500_with_a/

In my match he went 82-0!!!
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/530967182164653376/337838327/


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I saw this post on reddit this morning and later on I actually ended up playing on the same team as the guy. http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/2lkiyu/so_this_guy_was_just_in_my_game_going_500_with_a/
> 
> In my match he went 82-0!!!
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/530967182164653376/337838327/


This guy has come up before, recently, he is legit.

He is an example of someone that treats the game as a bot shooter - he doesn't play for team, quits 60% of the time (cancelling out most of his deaths), not someone to be in awe over because of his score - although, sadly, this is what happens.

There are better examples of top vehicle players out there - this guy's skill level is very low, I remember watching an entire video of his a few months back.

It just goes to show - you can't judge a player by their score in one round.

I have had a few BF rounds (back in BFV) end with my score 50+/0 and I always got accused of cheating, yet all I was doing was protecting my chopper at the critical moments.(with a bit of luck thrown in for good measure







)


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I saw this post on reddit this morning and later on I actually ended up playing on the same team as the guy. http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/2lkiyu/so_this_guy_was_just_in_my_game_going_500_with_a/
> 
> In my match he went 82-0!!!
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/530967182164653376/337838327/


All the "pro" tankers only play the same map 99% of the time, Rouge transmission. Am not quite sure where the spot is to play from either side to be honest but in heavily selected scenario (they quit when it isnt ideal on that map) these scores are normal. There are several tank players like this.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Well he is very good at targeting and his spatial awareness is excellent. Then again If he only plays 2 maps, it'd better be


----------



## Reqkz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Well he is very good at targeting and his spatial awareness is excellent. Then again If he only plays 2 maps, it'd better be


That reminds me. I should start playing more maps than just Operation Locker lol


----------



## DoomDash

Heli pilots rage at me and my friend now that we target them with our UCAV's. UCAV's are so dirty and heli pilots generally don't expect them.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Heli pilots rage at me and my friend now that we target them with our UCAV's. *UCAV's are so dirty and heli pilots generally don't expect them*.

















, I do this also


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I do this also


I'm kind of glad that getting it is semi-difficult for newbs, other wise we'd see wayyy too many.


----------



## Thoth420

Going from 1920 x 1080 @ 144hz to 2560 x 1440 @ 60 hz is such a catch 22. I tried the ROG SWIFT already as well and it's just not worth it for the amount of horsepower I have to push that reso. I am now forced to use adaptive v sync in this game :/

Oh the display in my sig is getting swapped for the BenQ IPS but I doubt that will change anything for this game as they are both 60 hz.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Going from 1920 x 1080 @ 144hz to 2560 x 1440 @ 60 hz is such a catch 22. I tried the ROG SWIFT already as well and it's just not worth it for the amount of horsepower I have to push that reso. I am now forced to use adaptive v sync in this game :/
> 
> Oh the display in my sig is getting swapped for the BenQ IPS but I doubt that will change anything for this game as they are both 60 hz.


I could never go back below 1440, even at the cost of some smoothness. As far as the ROG Swift, this is probably the most ideal monitor out there IMO.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Going from 1920 x 1080 @ 144hz to 2560 x 1440 @ 60 hz is such a catch 22. I tried the ROG SWIFT already as well and it's just not worth it for the amount of horsepower I have to push that reso. I am now forced to use adaptive v sync in this game :/
> 
> Oh the display in my sig is getting swapped for the BenQ IPS but I doubt that will change anything for this game as they are both 60 hz.


780ti @ 1440p with Ultra settings and FXAA should be giving @ 90fps avg in BF4. That + G-sync would be absolute butter gameplay.

Not only does the higher res look so much better, but it much easier to see long range snipers as the higher res makes that distant image that much sharper.


----------



## methadon36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I was so close to getting MVP from reviving.


I wanted to play medic for the entire round in metro. So i'm going along reviving my team like a madman and the MVP of my team started to really get nasty and talk major ish .. "Your worthless,You suck blah blah blah.. I was flawed and kinda pissed but I figured that he was upset I would most likely kick him out of the mvp slot lol.. Anyhoo I ended up getting kicked for high ping and I knew it was total BS since my ping was in mid 30-50s and the guy had his admin buddy kick me. So ppl are really pathetic and take this game way to seriously.


----------



## DoomDash

When I play medic I average about 1/3rd of the teams revives, even on high medic maps like Locker. It blows my mind how bad most medics are. Feels like I never get revived, yet I seem to revive constantly.

Example from my last game: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/531272709180519744/337838327/


----------



## Alwinp

Any EU players that team up most of the time?
I'm getting kind of bored of playing lonewolf. Most squads don't care and finding a good team is like playing the lottery.

I don't voip myself, but I don't mind tagging into TS for a few games.


----------



## DoomDash

Can someone explain to me how knife countering works, I seriously mash counter before the prompt even appears and I only get it 50%. You can easily tell here by listening to my mechanical keyboard:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4Pf0hnz8Zg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## BENSON519

Is it me or is anybody else having major issues with the new nvidia drivers on bf4. I just bought 2 780 classifieds and 1 will get the same fps as 2. Any ideas on why? Should I try older drivers?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Can someone explain to me how knife countering works, I seriously mash counter before the prompt even appears and I only get it 50%. You can easily tell here by listening to my mechanical keyboard:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4Pf0hnz8Zg&feature=youtu.be


It only works if they knife you from the front. You'll get the prompt on-screen if you can counter it.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> It only works if they knife you from the front. You'll get the prompt on-screen if you can counter it.


Which I did in the video, yet it didn't work.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> 780ti @ 1440p with Ultra settings and FXAA should be giving @ 90fps avg in BF4. That + G-sync would be absolute butter gameplay.
> 
> Not only does the higher res look so much better, but it much easier to see long range snipers as the higher res makes that distant image that much sharper.


Monitor(SWIFT) was way too buggy and almost every other game I play at the moment I use the 360 controller so 60 hz v sync isn't really much of a concern.

I do agree that it was better for BF4 but that was the only game at least from what I play. I am waiting on this:
http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/144hz-ips-type-panels-developed-1440p-as-well.html


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Which I did in the video, yet it didn't work.


I had the same issue also when spamming the button like crazy when someone knifed me from the front. I think spamming the counter button will make it worse. Just tap the button once when the prompt appears.

EDIT. I saw your question and answers on reddit, and apparently you can smash the button but after the prompt appears and not before.


----------



## DoomDash

Man I love recon in BF4. I actually never really enjoyed sniping in many games but for some reason in BF4 it just feels right. Speaking of which, I sniped 3 Heli pilots today alone. I should be making my next montage video very soon. I'll probably get a little final stand footage first though.


----------



## Jeemil89

I liked BF3 sniping more. Playing aggressive recon was much more enjoyable in BF3 imo. Felt like the bullet speed was faster and I don't like the bullet trace in BF4.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Monitor(SWIFT) was way too buggy and almost every other game I play at the moment I use the 360 controller so 60 hz v sync isn't really much of a concern.
> 
> I do agree that it was better for BF4 but that was the only game at least from what I play. I am waiting on this:
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/144hz-ips-type-panels-developed-1440p-as-well.html


Buggy? Do you think it was the controller? I havent heard any bad experiences with the Swift until yours. I have been thinking about getting one.

Not sure how much 144 Hz will help a IPS panel. IPS/PLS just have so slow gray to gray response time compared to a TN panel. With my Korean OCable PLS 1440p there is really no visual difference from running 96Hz/FPS compared to 120Hz/FPS. The mouse input lag might feel a little snappier @ 120, but there is motion blur due to the slow GTG that there is really not a visual difference. On the other hand there is a big difference from 60 to 96Hz on my PLS. My guess is the slow GTG does not show itself until the panel is refreshing faster than the response time.

When i had my Asus TN 120Hz panel the difference from 96 to 120Hz was very clear.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Man I love recon in BF4. I actually never really enjoyed sniping in many games but for some reason in BF4 it just feels right. Speaking of which, I sniped 3 Heli pilots today alone. I should be making my next montage video very soon. I'll probably get a little final stand footage first though.


I disagree on that one. I like the feel of the sniper more on BF3. I could see the bullet drop more at long ranges.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwinp*
> 
> Any EU players that team up most of the time?
> I'm getting kind of bored of playing lonewolf. Most squads don't care and finding a good team is like playing the lottery.
> 
> I don't voip myself, but I don't mind tagging into TS for a few games.


We recently moved our spanish server to Germany, just search for "Oaks", there's a lot of team play in our server.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Buggy? Do you think it was the controller? I havent heard any bad experiences with the Swift until yours. I have been thinking about getting one.
> 
> Not sure how much 144 Hz will help a IPS panel. IPS/PLS just have so slow gray to gray response time compared to a TN panel. With my Korean OCable PLS 1440p there is really no visual difference from running 96Hz/FPS compared to 120Hz/FPS. The mouse input lag might feel a little snappier @ 120, but there is motion blur due to the slow GTG that there is really not a visual difference. On the other hand there is a big difference from 60 to 96Hz on my PLS. My guess is the slow GTG does not show itself until the panel is refreshing faster than the response time.
> 
> When i had my Asus TN 120Hz panel the difference from 96 to 120Hz was very clear.
> I disagree on that one. I like the feel of the sniper more on BF3. I could see the bullet drop more at long ranges.


Nope since the only time it ever went no signal was playing BF4 and the controller is wireless so it wasn't even being detected. All the bugs are known issues that ASUS and Nvidia need to fix.
That panel I linked will have a 1m/s GTG if I remember correctly. Aside that I have never seen ghosting on any panel 5m/s or lower ever.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I disagree on that one. I like the feel of the sniper more on BF3. I could see the bullet drop more at long ranges.


Well I liked that too, but no range adjustment, and no claymore or C4.

I do miss the xbow from BF3.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Going from 1920 x 1080 @ 144hz to 2560 x 1440 @ 60 hz is such a catch 22. I tried the ROG SWIFT already as well and it's just not worth it for the amount of horsepower I have to push that reso. I am now forced to use adaptive v sync in this game :/


I was considering this as well. I want to get one of those 32" 1440P monitors from Samsung or Benq. I've decided to wait though. Right now I'm playing in a dark room with LightBoost enabled @ 120 Hz @ 10% brightness on my 27" 144 Hz ASUS at 1920x1080. It is actually pretty amazing, quite a bit better than straight up 144 Hz by a good margin.

More info: http://www.blurbusters.com/zero-motion-blur/lightboost/


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Which I did in the video, yet it didn't work.


You have to hold it down. I've assigned it to my mouse wheel button. If there is a knife attempt from the front, I just instantly hold down the mouse wheel button and it usually works.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Hmm ive never missed a counter opportunity (always survive if its available) and I have always just reaction spammed the default "F" key so im not sure on holding being required.

Either way the main point still is that its only limited to a frontal attack so most of the time if they plan to knife you, they are aware of how it works and do it correctly so you cannot counter.

On a slight side note, I am annoyed how long the kniffing can take, if you see a teammate getting kniffed and start shooting at the enemy, I have unloaded a clip into them with nothign actually counting because they are immune for that timeframe. Obviously now I just wait a few seconds before shooting, or try and run up to knife them right back once they finish.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> or try and run up to knife them right back once they finish.


Nothing is more satisfying than knifing in return .


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> You have to hold it down. I've assigned it to my mouse wheel button. If there is a knife attempt from the front, I just instantly hold down the mouse wheel button and it usually works.


Doh! I've been tapping the mouse wheel the whole time..that explains why I keep failing the counter. lol


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I was considering this as well. I want to get one of those 32" 1440P monitors from Samsung or Benq. I've decided to wait though. Right now I'm playing in a dark room with LightBoost enabled @ 120 Hz @ 10% brightness on my 27" 144 Hz ASUS at 1920x1080. It is actually pretty amazing, quite a bit better than straight up 144 Hz by a good margin.
> 
> More info: http://www.blurbusters.com/zero-motion-blur/lightboost/


I've tried em all and once seeing 1440 27 inches there is no going back to 1080 24 inches. Sure it would get me a few more kills in BF4 the few times a week I play a few rounds but aside that the motion blur never really bothered me too much. I loved high refresh fast response fast pixel clock monitors more to avoid screen tearing in games like BF4 as well as getting more than 60 _true_ frames per sec for a bit of advantage...(which is negated half the time by Frostbite being pretty garbage). I don't play CS etc. or anything else that would benefit and the SWIFT with all it's bugs just drove my OCD nuts. It was still the best experience(when it worked) all around for games. Moreso in BF4 than others.

So I wait for IPS, PLS, AHVA panels that are 27 inches 144hz and at least 2 m/s and in the mean time I guess I am gaming on a "business montior"


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> So I wait for IPS, PLS, AHVA panels that are 27 inches 144hz and at least 2 m/s and in the mean time I guess I am gaming on a "business montior"


I really just want a bigger monitor than the 27" that I have now, and I don't want to go multi-monitor/multi-GPU. The 32" 1440P models that are available aren't really gaming monitors either. I'd love to be able to get one with a higher refresh rate, but I don't think that's gonna happen any time soon. I think we'll see more monitors like the ASUS ROG 1440P, only cheaper.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I really just want a bigger monitor than the 27" that I have now, and I don't want to go multi-monitor/multi-GPU. The 32" 1440P models that are available aren't really gaming monitors either. I'd love to be able to get one with a higher refresh rate, but I don't think that's gonna happen any time soon. I think we'll see more monitors like the ASUS ROG 1440P, only cheaper.


I'm with ya. As I get older I get more blind.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Hmm ive never missed a counter opportunity (always survive if its available) and I have always just reaction spammed the default "F" key so im not sure on holding being required.
> 
> Either way the main point still is that its only limited to a frontal attack so most of the time if they plan to knife you, they are aware of how it works and do it correctly so you cannot counter.
> 
> On a slight side note, I am annoyed how long the kniffing can take, if you see a teammate getting kniffed and start shooting at the enemy, I have unloaded a clip into them with nothign actually counting because they are immune for that timeframe. Obviously now I just wait a few seconds before shooting, or try and run up to knife them right back once they finish.


I do the same thing, just keep mashing the button until the animation changes, and it almost always works.


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Buggy? Do you think it was the controller? I havent heard any bad experiences with the Swift until yours. I have been thinking about getting one.
> 
> Not sure how much 144 Hz will help a IPS panel. IPS/PLS just have so slow gray to gray response time compared to a TN panel. With my Korean OCable PLS 1440p there is really no visual difference from running 96Hz/FPS compared to 120Hz/FPS. The mouse input lag might feel a little snappier @ 120, but there is motion blur due to the slow GTG that there is really not a visual difference. On the other hand there is a big difference from 60 to 96Hz on my PLS. My guess is the slow GTG does not show itself until the panel is refreshing faster than the response time.
> 
> When i had my Asus TN 120Hz panel the difference from 96 to 120Hz was very clear.


I've cross-posted this to the Qnix thread. I think you made good points.


----------



## DoomDash

Bow is coming


----------



## ggoldfingerd

Just requested to join the platoon this morning. I need to be with my friend DoomDash. We dominate heli's with UCAV's !


----------



## ggoldfingerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I really just want a bigger monitor than the 27" that I have now, and I don't want to go multi-monitor/multi-GPU. The 32" 1440P models that are available aren't really gaming monitors either. I'd love to be able to get one with a higher refresh rate, but I don't think that's gonna happen any time soon. I think we'll see more monitors like the ASUS ROG 1440P, only cheaper.


I have three ROG Swifts. BF4 has been so enjoyable on them. I have close to 180 degree FOV. It is hard to go back to one monitor to play it. I was a little sad that I had to give up shadowplay. BF4 runs very well on three monitors with auto set using one GTX 980 SC. I get 50 - 80 FPS.


----------



## bond32

That's pretty impressive especially when you're only using one card?? What resolution is that?


----------



## DoomDash

When I LANed at his house the difference between one monitor and 3 is pretty impressive. For example, when camping C on Zavod 311, if you stand directly on one side between the two stair wells leading downstairs, I have to look left and right constantly to see if people are coming left or right. ggoldfingerd can see both the left and right stairs without even moving. It's like added vision.


----------



## ggoldfingerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> That's pretty impressive especially when you're only using one card?? What resolution is that?


I have bezel correction on, so my effective resolution is 7830x1440. I believe BF4 sets a lot of my settings to medium. It still looks really good. I was thinking about another card, but I might wait for the 980 Ti or whatever is next that doesn't cost a fortune. I already spent a lot of money!


----------



## OkanG

Didn't know xp boosts applied to service stars as well. Was a pleasant surprise when I got Conquest AND MBT service star on the same map during a 100% exp boost. Free 20k exp right there!


----------



## DoomDash

Won by 1 ticket! http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/532412105108765440/337838327/


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggoldfingerd*
> 
> I have three ROG Swifts. BF4 has been so enjoyable on them. I have close to 180 degree FOV. It is hard to go back to one monitor to play it. I was a little sad that I had to give up shadowplay. BF4 runs very well on three monitors with auto set using one GTX 980 SC. I get 50 - 80 FPS.


Those 144 Hz monitors are kind of wasted with only 1 card. You spend ~$2400 on 3 ROG Swifts (1440P/144Hz) but won't go 980 SLi for another $550. I don't get it...


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Those 144 Hz monitors are kind of wasted with only 1 card. You spend ~$2400 on 3 ROG Swifts (1440P/144Hz) but won't go 980 SLi for another $550. I don't get it...


He tries to be mostly responsible







. I try to rub off my irresponsibility on him but he's stubborn







.


----------



## Thoth420

I have never done anything other than a 1 card 1 display system. Multi screen for gaming just doesn't interest me...for work or productivity seems awesome. I do await the day of good widescreen gaming monitors (curved pref) and general support for them in all PC games....cough ports.


----------



## ggoldfingerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Those 144 Hz monitors are kind of wasted with only 1 card. You spend ~$2400 on 3 ROG Swifts (1440P/144Hz) but won't go 980 SLi for another $550. I don't get it...


SLI will eventually come. I want to see see what the difference is, especially with the amount of VRAM. My FPS is running close to the range where G-SYNC is optimal anyway, so one card is not a waste. I would agree with your statement if I didn't have G-SYNC. I can see and feel the difference when it is turned off. Screen tearing is annoying. That is something I cannot deal with anymore prior to my 120 Hz monitor. I have gamed from many years with SLI, two 580's, then two 670's, both setups with a 120 Hz Asus 1080p monitor. I am very happy with my new setup, it has made a more enjoyable and visual improvement. I have also been more productive with the added screen real estate.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggoldfingerd*
> 
> SLI will eventually come. I want to see see what the difference is, especially with the amount of VRAM. My FPS is running close to the range where G-SYNC is optimal anyway, so one card is not a waste. I would agree with your statement if I didn't have G-SYNC. I can see and feel the difference when it is turned off. Screen tearing is annoying. That is something I cannot deal with anymore prior to my 120 Hz monitor. I have gamed from many years with SLI, two 580's, then two 670's, both setups with a 120 Hz Asus 1080p monitor. I am very happy with my new setup, it has made a more enjoyable and visual improvement. I have also been more productive with the added screen real estate.


wow 3 swifts! would like to see a pic of that battlestation!

I just ordered 1 today and I can't wait to see BF4 on it!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> wow 3 swifts! would like to see a pic of that battlestation!
> 
> I just ordered 1 today and I can't wait to see BF4 on it!


Just curious how much did you pay?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> wow 3 swifts! would like to see a pic of that battlestation!
> 
> I just ordered 1 today and I can't wait to see BF4 on it!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggoldfingerd*


That is his setup.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> That is his setup.


My favorite part is the chair hands down


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Just curious how much did you pay?


ordered from newegg, it was $799 + $53 for next day shipping

they came into stock at newegg today


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> That is his setup.


like a bauss

wait for a good black friday sale on a 2nd 980 and jump all over it!


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> My favorite part is the chair hands down


We each have two of those chairs







. We used to be roommates.


----------



## DoomDash

Look you can already equip the bow in your load out, sadly it doesn't work in game, gives you the starting weapon instead







. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/loadout/TheLinthus/697349442/pc/#overview


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggoldfingerd*
> 
> SLI will eventually come. I want to see see what the difference is, especially with the amount of VRAM. My FPS is running close to the range where G-SYNC is optimal anyway, so one card is not a waste. I would agree with your statement if I didn't have G-SYNC. I can see and feel the difference when it is turned off. Screen tearing is annoying. That is something I cannot deal with anymore prior to my 120 Hz monitor. I have gamed from many years with SLI, two 580's, then two 670's, both setups with a 120 Hz Asus 1080p monitor. I am very happy with my new setup, it has made a more enjoyable and visual improvement. I have also been more productive with the added screen real estate.


Well, essentially what you have is akin to having a high end sports car with really skinny tires on it. You're not tapping the true potential of the car (the 144 Hz/high refresh monitors in this case) because you can't drive them to their full potential, at 120+ FPS. There is a HUGE difference between the FPS you've mentioned with the 1 card, and the FPS you'll get with a second or even a third card.

Get that second card quick son!







If I had your monitor setup, I'd be running three 980's. I would never spend that kind of money on my gaming system though. I'm turning into more of a casual gamer now that I'm getting older.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> ordered from newegg, it was $799 + $53 for next day shipping
> 
> they came into stock at newegg today


Ah nice I saw them sold out when I ordered the BenQ looked around out of curiosity and the lowest was 1100 US


----------



## ElementR

*I JUST UNLOCKED THE BIPOD ON MY KNIFE! *


----------



## DoomDash

The bow is probably unlocked with the previous phantom initiate assignments, since the unlock is actually a dog tag now the bow. The list has already been data mined, it's called the phantom.

Also you can see it takes up a primary slot in the carbine section, I linked a profile to someone who has it equipped already.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I JUST UNLOCKED THE BIPOD ON MY KNIFE! *


Quote:


> C100
> Your very own bipod knife, no bucket required. Rumored to be the favorite weapon of the greatest soldier on the battlefield.


And DICE have actually put it in the game


----------



## bigaza2151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> The bow is probably unlocked with the previous phantom initiate assignments, since the unlock is actually a dog tag now the bow. The list has already been data mined, it's called the phantom.
> 
> Also you can see it takes up a primary slot in the carbine section, I linked a profile to someone who has it equipped already.


Which sux a bag of dicks for me since ive only completed the first phantom assignment

I never use jets so its unlikely ill get those 20 kills


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigaza2151*
> 
> Which sux a bag of dicks for me since ive only completed the first phantom assignment
> 
> I never use jets so its unlikely ill get those 20 kills


My tips for the jet kills :

Just play on maps with the huge flying gunship. I personally suggest getting in the bomber since I think it's 30mm cannons are better for this ( u have to unlock them on the jets ). Play a game with a large amount of tickets seemed to help me get jet ribbons for the UCAV unlock too.

Or just go really really high up in the air, on the outside of the map, and pick some tank and dive gun it.

Don't try to engage other jets, just try to get the kills you need on the targets that can't defend themselves.


----------



## Jeemil89

Just play Air superiority with high ticket count. You will eventually get some kills even if you are a noob with jets.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> My tips for the jet kills :
> 
> Just play on maps with the huge flying gunship. I personally suggest getting in the bomber since I think it's 30mm cannons are better for this ( u have to unlock them on the jets ). Play a game with a large amount of tickets seemed to help me get jet ribbons for the UCAV unlock too.
> 
> Or just go really really high up in the air, on the outside of the map, and pick some tank and dive gun it.
> 
> Don't try to engage other jets, just try to get the kills you need on the targets that can't defend themselves.


This, the bomber is a sitting duck and people tend to not bail so they can respawn in it.

Although, to be fair, jets aren't all that difficult to learn. I kinda play with a stupid hybrid way... normal flying I use keyboard, but when i'm lining up for a strafing run with guns/rockets in the bomber... I use mouse for that extra precision. Seems to work very well and you can usually get a vehicle to blow their active defense when you're only a quarter way into your run.

Takes practice, but it's not so hard to learn to play jets well. The fighters are a bit useless until you unlock the laser guided or whatever the ground attack missile is.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> Just play Air superiority with high ticket count. You will eventually get some kills even if you are a noob with jets.


This, and stick with the smaller canon (20mm?), don't upgrade it. It's much more effective on jets and has much higher ROF.


----------



## Ovrclck

A BF4 Jet

Tutorial

Manuscript

Via Reddit. Really good read imo!

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B42X3DNgqErZaUhrWXEwY3FnT1E/preview


----------



## daguardian

ty 4 link


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> A BF4 Jet
> 
> Tutorial
> 
> Manuscript
> 
> Via Reddit. Really good read imo!
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B42X3DNgqErZaUhrWXEwY3FnT1E/preview


Nice! Thanks for sharing. +rep for you!







I'm not really a "jet guy"; I love the scout Helos! I'll read this though.

I know many Pro jet guys use KB and mouse. I would be more inclined to use a joystick. I already own this one:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826102204

What's your feeling on joystick vs. KB+mouse for jets in BF4?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> ty 4 link


Welcome!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Nice! Thanks for sharing. +rep for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not really a "jet guy"; I love the scout Helos! I'll read this though.
> 
> I know many Pro jet guys use KB and mouse. I would be more inclined to use a joystick. I already own this one:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826102204
> 
> What's your feeling on joystick vs. KB+mouse for jets in BF4?


That's the one I own and it's just gathering dust.









It's really down to personal preference but everything I've read suggests to just stick with KB-mouse.

Just remember to bind a key to "pitch up" and keep your speed between 300-315 when turning.


----------



## DirtySocks

Ty for link aswel + rep. Thats what i needed even tho i'm not bad at jetting.
I also have that above mentioned joystick but i gave up on it lol.

ps: Besides i'm thinking buy premium since i skipped BF3 one. I'd love a bow and mastering jet + new maps


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtySocks*
> 
> Ty for link aswel + rep. Thats what i needed even tho i'm not bad at jetting.
> I also have that above mentioned joystick but i gave up on it lol.
> 
> ps: Besides i'm thinking buy premium since i skipped BF3 one. I'd love a bow and mastering jet + new maps


No problem!! Enjoy!


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> A BF4 Jet
> 
> Tutorial
> 
> Manuscript
> 
> Via Reddit. Really good read imo!
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B42X3DNgqErZaUhrWXEwY3FnT1E/preview


Good read, thanks + rep

I'm ok with jets in terms of land targets & the occassional chopper, but need alot more work in dogfighting, I really suck at it.

Also had that same joystick but found it easier to navigate with kb/mouse. Wish I didn't sell it tho, could've used it for the upcoming star citizen.


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Nice! Thanks for sharing. +rep for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not really a "jet guy"; I love the scout Helos! I'll read this though.
> 
> I know many Pro jet guys use KB and mouse. I would be more inclined to use a joystick. I already own this one:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826102204
> 
> What's your feeling on joystick vs. KB+mouse for jets in BF4?


A moment of silence for all the people that have been killed with that joystick.



Flying in BF4 is hot garbage.


----------



## DoomDash

I have the same joystick but I just decided to get used to mouse and keyboard instead.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Hmm curious if anyone else had BF4 issues lately. I havent played for about a week and when I went in tonight, every server I joined I got kicked from within 1 minute for PunkBusterA error. Tried a restart and it didnt help.

Upon some basic searching i came across this fix which is seeming to work: http://answers.ea.com/t5/Battlefield-4/constantly-kicked-from-every-server-by-punk-buster/m-p/1801661#M39675

I already have 2 instances of PnkBstrA and B in there, but I guess it either needed that third one, or an overwrite of the files. Not sure if they did an update in the past week that caused the issue because its the first time I've seen anything like it.

Either way, if it happens to you, that might be the fix, and i'd be curious to see if anyone else had issues.


----------



## cssorkinman

Having some problems with a new rig when it comes to playing BF 4. The game really stutters like it is lagging but when I looked at my gpu usage it really looked screwed up. Any idea's what is going on with this rig in the screen, pay attention to the gpu usage graph, when it drops very low is when it stutters.



290x with the latest drivers.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Having some problems with a new rig when it comes to playing BF 4. The game really stutters like it is lagging but when I looked at my gpu usage it really looked screwed up. Any idea's what is going on with this rig in the screen, pay attention to the gpu usage graph, when it drops very low is when it stutters.
> 
> 
> 
> 290x with the latest drivers.


I can't say for 290x but when I tried out BF4 on 280x in Windows 7 I had holy heap of Stuttering issues, switching too Windows 8 fixed it.


----------



## Someone09

@ cssorkinman
Do you have constant stutters or just from time to time?
Because I have the latter and figured out it is somehow related to massive frametime peaks. No idea yet on how to fix it though.


----------



## DmxDex

Is anyone else having problems with stuttering? Every 5 to 15 seconds or so i get microstutters and its very fustrating. I have the trial version of BF4 for 6 days.

I have a core i5 haswell with a geforce 780ti and 4gbs of ram soon to be upgraded to 16.


----------



## DirtySocks

I've been having stutter issues for a week already and its making me rage








Repair, updated drivers whatever= no results meh.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> @ cssorkinman
> Do you have constant stutters or just from time to time?
> Because I have the latter and figured out it is somehow related to massive frametime peaks. No idea yet on how to fix it though.


Just going to point this out because I see it in every thread.

The "@" symbol can be used to get the attention of a user, by selecting the @ sign in the text editor, then type in the name and choose the correct user to alert.

If you just type @ and write their name , they do not get a notification.

@Someone09 Have you tried to limit your frames to 60/120?

Edit. I have not experienced any stuttering lately - have you guys updated your PB?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> @ cssorkinman
> Do you have constant stutters or just from time to time?
> Because I have the latter and figured out it is somehow related to massive frametime peaks. No idea yet on how to fix it though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DmxDex*
> 
> Is anyone else having problems with stuttering? Every 5 to 15 seconds or so i get microstutters and its very fustrating. I have the trial version of BF4 for 6 days.
> 
> I have a core i5 haswell with a geforce 780ti and 4gbs of ram soon to be upgraded to 16.


That is my experience exactly, every 3 to 10 seconds. But it's only with the 4790k/290x rig i just built, i play on a 8350-780ti and it was fine as of yester

2 days ago anyway.


----------



## the9quad

I do not get any stutters at all. Not sure why you are getting them. Wish I could help, I really do. I do know that mantle causes hitching, good luck figuring it out.


----------



## daguardian

^^ yeah I am thinking it is mantle causing the issues - the patch changed the default setting to Mantle - try it in DX11 and see if you still get issues.


----------



## DirtySocks

Question:
I just bought a BF4 + Premium. But i already have another BF4 installed. Can i just paste the code into origin and install Premium instead of installing the new game + prem?


----------



## Someone09

As for the stuttering. Thought I´d share the according graph:


That was only a "minor" stutter. Usually, the frametime is even higher and so is the framedrop. Also the GPU usage (on both GPUs) usually drops.
No idea what is causing this. It´s not the CPU, nor the V/RAM. No throttling or something like this.
Tried out several older drivers but I have the same issue on all of them so far.

Funny thing, this has basically been occuring since the last patch. So yeah, might just have to wait for the next patch when they (hopefully) unrepair things again.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> As for the stuttering. Thought I´d share the according graph:
> 
> 
> That was only a "minor" stutter. Usually, the frametime is even higher and so is the framedrop. Also the GPU usage (on both GPUs) usually drops.
> No idea what is causing this. It´s not the CPU, nor the V/RAM. No throttling or something like this.
> Tried out several older drivers but I have the same issue on all of them so far.
> 
> Funny thing, this has basically been occuring since the *last patch*. So yeah, might just have to wait for the next patch when they (hopefully) unrepair things again.


OK I will ask again - I guess you missed the posts above....

Have you tried limiting your frames?

Are you using DX11 or Mantle?

Have you disabled ULPS?


----------



## Someone09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> OK I will ask again - I guess you missed the posts above....


No, I didn´t.
Had to check first if limiting FPS changes anything. It doesn´t.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Are you using DX11 or Mantle?


DX. Mantle isn´t supported by NVidia GPUs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Have you disabled ULPS?


What´s ULPS?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> What´s ULPS?


Ultra low power state... Basically a power saving feature.


----------



## daguardian

OK you're Nvidia, sorry thought you were using AMD for some reason









ULPS is Ultra Low Power State - but it is a setting on AMD cards.

Must be something in the NCP that needs tweaking, have you tried different SLI settings?


----------



## the9quad

Here are things I would try, whether they will help or not who knows...


Unpark your cores.
Your running at 3440x1440p. So I would make sure you don't have any res scaling on and check your AA. Since your cards are 3GB cards you could be running out of VRAM.
Along those lines make sure Super Sample Transparency is off in NVCP and use MSAA if you need AA.
You run with SLI, so check different driver versions-maybe some are better. Try the old GEFORCE 337.50 DRIVER (BETA), read those worked for some...
Uninstall GEFORCE Experience
Antivirus- some say avast and some other cause problems with stuttering in the new patch.
Disable origin in game, this got turned back on for a lot of people and it causes stuttering.
Add a little more voltage to your OC.
Try disabling/enabling the shader cache..

Who knows man, it could just be the game or it could be something with NVidia and the game, or your particular set up the game doesn't like. But you could try those things.


----------



## Someone09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> 
> Unpark your cores.


They are.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> 
> Your running at 3440x1440p. So I would make sure you don't have any res scaling on and check your AA.


I have. Or to be more precise, I set it back down to 100% when those issues occured. Before that I was running at 110% or something without any issues.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Since your cards are 3GB cards you could be running out of VRAM.


Even with 110% I wasn´t hitting the wall.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> 
> Along those lines make sure Super Sample Transparency is off in NVCP and use MSAA if you need AA.


They are.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> 
> You run with SLI, so check different driver versions-maybe some are better. Try the old GEFORCE 337.50 DRIVER (BETA), read those worked for some...


Yeah, I have been through 6 different drivers over the past week. Funny coincidence, switche to 337.50 just recently. And while the frametime spikes and framedrops aren´t completely gone, it seems to be much better with this one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> 
> Uninstall GEFORCE Experience
> Antivirus- some say avast and some other cause problems with stuttering in the new patch.
> Disable origin in game, this got turned back on for a lot of people and it causes stuttering.
> Try disabling/enabling the shader cache..


Will try these out.


----------



## the9quad

Good deal man, hopefully something works. I know it can get frustrating. I am dealing with stuttering in COD:AW at the moment.


----------



## Someone09

Ok it´s bit too early to draw any final conclusions...but holy cow!

Sure looks like this...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> [*] Disable origin in game, this got turned back on for a lot of people and it causes stuttering.


...was the issue.

Why in the world would they turn this back on automatically?

Anyway, thank you very much for the help.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Ok it´s bit too early to draw any final conclusions...but holy cow!
> 
> Sure looks like this...
> ...was the issue.
> 
> Why in the world would they turn this back on automatically?
> 
> Anyway, thank you very much for the help.


disabling origin in-game fixes like ~90% of issues I have seen lol

too bad they don't have an option to disable origin completely


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Here are things I would try, whether they will help or not who knows...
> 
> 
> Unpark your cores.
> Your running at 3440x1440p. So I would make sure you don't have any res scaling on and check your AA. Since your cards are 3GB cards you could be running out of VRAM.
> Along those lines make sure Super Sample Transparency is off in NVCP and use MSAA if you need AA.
> You run with SLI, so check different driver versions-maybe some are better. Try the old GEFORCE 337.50 DRIVER (BETA), read those worked for some...
> Uninstall GEFORCE Experience
> Antivirus- some say avast and some other cause problems with stuttering in the new patch.
> Disable origin in game, this got turned back on for a lot of people and it causes stuttering.
> Add a little more voltage to your OC.
> Try disabling/enabling the shader cache..
> 
> Who knows man, it could just be the game or it could be something with NVidia and the game, or your particular set up the game doesn't like. But you could try those things.


In addition to all these great suggestions, you could also try the following:


Uninstall your driver using Guru3D's DDU tool.
Reinstall latest driver, custom install, only install the driver component, uncheck all other options in the list. Check the clean install box.
Reinstall DirectX. There should be a sub-folder under your main BF4 folder that has it. Look for it and run DXSETUP.
Try to play again.
EDIT - I see he has fixed it! Leaving this here as general info.


----------



## 98uk

Yup, I had stutter as well when using origin in game... Utter crap.


----------



## bond32

Green line is DX11, red is Mantle. What in the world?? Mantle seems to provide a better experience for about 5 minutes, then the frame rate just plummets... Literally took the DX11 data, then only switched to Mantle. This is at 1440p, all ultra, 100% res scale.


----------



## the9quad

Yeah DICE mentioned they are aware they broke MANTLE and are working with AMD to fix it lol.


----------



## DmxDex

Im so glad i havent payed for this game. Glad i got to try it out for 6 days. And all i can say is Dice you aint getting my money. Why would i want to play a game that stutters.


----------



## OkanG

So when I move my mouse out of my main monitor to my second one, the game minimizes. I have the game in full screen, and I have tried updating my GPU drivers (read, I've tried with older drivers as well, where it worked fine).

The game literally broke out of nowhere for me. What do?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> So when I move my mouse out of my main monitor to my second one, the game minimizes. I have the game in full screen, and I have tried updating my GPU drivers (read, I've tried with older drivers as well, where it worked fine).
> 
> The game literally broke out of nowhere for me. What do?


Maybe try borderless mode? Worth a shot.

Sent from Note 3


----------



## bond32

Anyone had problems with AB before? Not sure what I did, but now my OSD causes the game to not start, just crashes every time...


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Maybe try borderless mode? Worth a shot.
> 
> Sent from Note 3


Tried full screen, borderless AND windowed


----------



## DirtySocks

Ok i figured what causes me hanging/freezing lag of few sec. There is a kind of 4 cube bar top right corner in game. Everytime it shows up game hangs for a sec and i cant do a thing .
Any idea what that might be ? i'll post a SS


----------



## daguardian

That symbol is the network connection - means your connection to the server is not stable.


----------



## DirtySocks

That makes no sense. As there is nothing wrong with my connection hmm.








Ty tho


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtySocks*
> 
> That makes no sense. As there is nothing wrong with my connection hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ty tho


Actually it's a packet-loss indicator. So it does mean there's an issue with the network connection somewhere between you and the server.

Keep in mind, you can have a low ping yet still lose packets. So a good ping does not equal a good network connection.

If you're seeing those "boxes", you're losing packets. Go into your Options and lower your Frequency Update.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Green line is DX11, red is Mantle. What in the world?? Mantle seems to provide a better experience for about 5 minutes, then the frame rate just plummets... Literally took the DX11 data, then only switched to Mantle. This is at 1440p, all ultra, 100% res scale.


This explains my issue with Crossfire 4K with mantle enabled... about 5-10 minutes later my framerate starts dropping which never happened in DX11. I figured it was my GPU's throttling but AB shows nothing to support it.

I think I'll stay with DX11 for 4K just for now


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Anyone had problems with AB before? Not sure what I did, but now my OSD causes the game to not start, just crashes every time...


I had that problem. You have to disable Origin in-game options in Origin settings.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I had that problem. You have to disable Origin in-game options in Origin settings.


Normally I would... And it's disabled. But the OSD doesn't want to let the game start. Works fine on mantle or if I don't run AB


----------



## Someone09

It´s not even been 24 hours but I think I fixed my stuttering issues.

In case someone with a similar setup has the same issues here is what I did and how much it helped:
Switched to 340.52 driver which helped a bit with the frametime spikes. Maybe reduced the stuttering by 10% or something.
Redisabled (if that even is a word) Origin in-game which reduced the stuttering by around 70%.
Disabled Avast (or just set BF4 to the exlude list) which reduced stuttering by the remaining 20%.


----------



## OkanG

So I tried some other driver than the newest one, didn't work. I've tried several programs that lock your mouse into a monitor so it doesn't go outside to the other monitors, but when the mouse reaches the edge, the sensitivity for some reason goes way down making it, once again, completely playable. I can't for the life of me keep the game maximized, it just minimizes when I click because the mouse is on one of my secondary monitors. The game is unplayable, and I doubt I'll ever be able to play the game without having to disable my monitors. Shame


----------



## DirtySocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkrooLoose*
> 
> Actually it's a packet-loss indicator. So it does mean there's an issue with the network connection somewhere between you and the server.
> 
> Keep in mind, you can have a low ping yet still lose packets. So a good ping does not equal a good network connection.
> 
> If you're seeing those "boxes", you're losing packets. Go into your Options and lower your Frequency Update.


High Frequency Update can only be set to Auto & On.
But the latency % is set on 30%
Ty


----------



## daguardian

Have you tried with network smoothing (latency %) set at 0% ?


----------



## DirtySocks

Yes, its set on 0% right now. Same boxes appear only when engaging in fight.....


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> That symbol is the network connection - means your connection to the server is not stable.


I was wondering that that meant (packet loss?) I see it literally every time I play in every game and I have a 100MB/s fiber connection lol.


----------



## DirtySocks

Whether i play on US server or Eu same boxes. *Cries in the corner*


----------



## daguardian

ok then, what about ports?

Try opening these and test again

PC
TCP: 80, 443, 9988, 20000-20100, 22990, 17502, 42127
UDP: 3659, 14000-14016, 22990-23006, 25200-25


----------



## BTK

Just bought this game thought it was a good deal for 29.99 im on the second mission in campaign then gonna jump straight into multiplayer any tips you guys got for me?

im playing on a 7970 vaporx 3770k 16gb ram and an ssd

on ultra @ 1440p i get between 35 and 60 fps havent tried mantle yet


----------



## daguardian

Mantle will cause a memory leak with the HD7000 series, just use DX11 for now.... or maybe forever with BF4, I don't think AMD are going to implement any changes that will address this anytime soon.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BTK*
> 
> Just bought this game thought it was a good deal for 29.99 im on the second mission in campaign then gonna jump straight into multiplayer *any tips you guys got for me*?
> 
> im playing on a 7970 vaporx 3770k 16gb ram and an ssd
> 
> on ultra @ 1440p i get between 35 and 60 fps havent tried mantle yet


1. Try to join a clan
2. Test range is really useful
3. Communicate when playing
4. Don't become a camper unless you're providing support for your team to push an objective (mav/rawr/mortars, etc.)
5. Be versatile with vehicles
6. Most important PTFO


----------



## DirtySocks

I opened those ports within my Linksys router and it crashed my network lol.
I opened 3659 port thro firewall.


----------



## DmxDex

I dont get much lag so long as i dont play in the offical servers, they are just piss poor.


----------



## DirtySocks

So i just joined few Eu servers, running Networkperfoverlay to see if i have any packet loss but everything seems fine + i don't see those boxes anymore. I guess some servers have it & some dont


----------



## DmxDex

Just given up with this terrible lag feast of a game. Lost hope for FPS games now. Both activision and EA are incapable of delievering a lag free experience.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DmxDex*
> 
> Just given up with this terrible lag feast of a game. Lost hope for FPS games now. Both activision and EA are incapable of delievering a lag free experience.


Most people I know play without lag... What makes you think it's EA's fault?


----------



## DmxDex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Most people I know play without lag... What makes you think it's EA's fault?


Their forums for one.

The amount of people who all of a sudden have lag since the latest patch.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> ok then, what about ports?
> 
> Try opening these and test again
> 
> PC
> TCP: 80, 443, 9988, 20000-20100, 22990, 17502, 42127
> UDP: 3659, 14000-14016, 22990-23006, 25200-25


I never did any of this...because I never can get a port to forward ever. I suspect my ISP. Anyway I get no stutter. 340.52 is the last good driver imo.
Obv Origin in game disabled like everyone says.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DmxDex*
> 
> Their forums for one.
> 
> The amount of people who all of a sudden have lag since the latest patch.


I havent been following this thread too closely lately, but ever since the last patch I have had poor in game experience with lag and rubber-banding etc and I havent touched my system at all and not running SLI (maybe a driver update so I suppose it has potential to be the problem). It isnt 100% of the time, but certainly enough to really annoy me and some servers seem to be worse than others on the frequency. Its not making me want to eagerly jump into a new gaming session any time soon.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DmxDex*
> 
> Their forums for one.
> 
> The amount of people who all of a sudden have lag since the latest patch.


There is a small minority of players with problems, and they are usually players that have not configured their system/game settings correctly.

The last patches (BF4 and Origin) both changed a few settings to default - the game is running its best since patch - if not for you, then it is your system and not the game.

If you want help post it.


----------



## DirtySocks

I'm still experiencing the same issues as before. When i connect to a server and Battlelog shows 'Playing BF4 on pc', it does not get me into the game for some reason. Even if i press multiple times the BF4 tab.
I'm running it as admin but wth.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DmxDex*
> 
> Their forums for one.
> 
> The amount of people who all of a sudden have lag since the latest patch.


The vast majority of forum users are there to get help or moan.

I accept there are lag issues, but I honestly believe a lot of them are home made.


----------



## DoomDash

Okay guys I had an interesting thing happen today, can you explain my grenade kill in this video?




I do have some claymores on the map in this video too. So maybe his impact set one off?


----------



## DmxDex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> There is a small minority of players with problems, and they are usually players that have not configured their system/game settings correctly.
> 
> The last patches (BF4 and Origin) both changed a few settings to default - the game is running its best since patch - if not for you, then it is your system and not the game.
> 
> If you want help post it.


Its not my system, my system is well optimised as is the game.


----------



## velocityx

yea lmgs a
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> There is a small minority of players with problems, and they are usually players that have not configured their system/game settings correctly.
> 
> The last patches (BF4 and Origin) both changed a few settings to default - the game is running its best since patch - if not for you, then it is your system and not the game.
> 
> If you want help post it.


far from the truth.


----------



## cssorkinman

Pretty sure it has to do with the last patch. The 8350/780ti rig was running great 4 days ago, now it stutters just like the newly built 4790k/290X rig I first experienced the problem with.


----------



## the9quad

The stuttering is real, more than likely it was something in the latest patch that your system doesn't like. Tons of people have no stuttering so it is fixable on the users end. Not saying someones system isn't configured right, just saying the latest patched caused your system to have stuttering, while tons of others with different configs have none.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> The stuttering is real, more than likely it was something in the latest patch that your system doesn't like. Tons of people have no stuttering so it is fixable on the users end. Not saying someones system isn't configured right, just saying the latest patched caused your system to have stuttering, while tons of others with different configs have none.


The funny thing is, I've listened to others complain since the game came out about this problem but have never known what they were talking bout because I never had an issue. Until the last couple days


----------



## DoomDash

I get huge fps drops on a few maps at random, then it stays like that for awhile. Kinda sucks, but after the headaches I've had in the past it's small change.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Okay guys I had an interesting thing happen today, can you explain my grenade kill in this video?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have some claymores on the map in this video too. So maybe his impact set one off?


Yeah the player you killed was about to throw a nade, but before he could, you got him, at which point the grenade now becomes yours - it most likely dropped onto the ground and killed one of his teammates standing nearby.

and back to performance.....If the game is running flawless for me, and the majority of other players and all the you-tubers, with no severe FPS drops or stutters, then it is not the game - it is your config/settings.

Post up your details, there are plenty of people here that can and will help you.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Yeah the player you killed was about to throw a nade, but before he could, you got him, at which point the grenade now becomes yours - it most likely dropped onto the ground and killed one of his teammates standing nearby.


Yeah I've been told that by a lot of people but I looked frame by frame I saw no grenade. Unless he did it when out of view.


----------



## DoomDash

*puts recon flame suit on*

Probably my best game to date. If you're wondering where I was, I was on the side of a building over looking C. Not on top, near the first floor. I put a claymore at the only spot that is accessible to me.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/534279513337265600/337838327/


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> **puts recon flame suit on*
> *
> Probably my best game to date. If you're wondering where I was, I was on the side of a building over looking C. Not on top, near the first floor. I put a claymore at the only spot that is accessible to me.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/534279513337265600/337838327/


lol, this made me chuckle.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> and back to performance.....If the game is running flawless for me, and the majority of other players and all the you-tubers, with no severe FPS drops or stutters, then it is not the game - it is your config/settings.
> 
> Post up your details, there are plenty of people here that can and will help you.


the problem exists mostly for multi gpu users. for single gpu users. the game runs fine. the renderer itself (mantle talking here) is alright too, because setting up two 290s in the test range, works super smooth. the problem is somewhere in the game files of multiplayer map components, and it got introduced to the game july 8th. dice and amd are supposedly aware of the issue but I am losing hope they gonna fix it.

the annoying thing about this problem is that, I can switch to DX and use crossfire. however DX sucks so bad that one card in mantle mode, gives better experience and fps than two in dx. the more annoying thing, selling both of my cards and getting a 980 is stupid too because its not that much faster than a single 290 in mantle.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> the problem exists mostly for multi gpu users. for single gpu users. the game runs fine. the renderer itself (mantle talking here) is alright too, because setting up two 290s in the test range, works super smooth. the problem is somewhere in the game files of multiplayer map components, and it got introduced to the game july 8th. dice and amd are supposedly aware of the issue but I am losing hope they gonna fix it.
> 
> the annoying thing about this problem is that, I can switch to DX and use crossfire. however DX sucks so bad that one card in mantle mode, gives better experience and fps than two in dx. the more annoying thing, selling both of my cards and getting a 980 is stupid too because its not that much faster than a single 290 in mantle.


running 3x7970 here and not seeing any stuttering, on DX (mantle doesn't work on 7000's)


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> running 3x7970 here and not seeing any stuttering, on DX (mantle doesn't work on 7000's)


which is exactly what I wrote in my post. I can switch to DX and use crossfire. BUT my ONE 290 non X 1100/1300 in mantle, I can bet, has a higher framerate than your 3 7970 in direct x. and my point is, Before july 8th patch, mantle multi gpu was running smooth. sub 200fps smooth. Now were stuck with one card, which is of course better than dx crossfire but it was working alright pre summer.


----------



## Swolern

Holly crap I didnt know Final Stand DLC is coming tomorrow!!


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Holly crap I didnt know Final Stand DLC is coming tomorrow!!


Is there release times yet?

Just so happens i'm off work for a week tomorrow


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Is there release times yet?
> 
> Just so happens i'm off work for a week tomorrow


12am PDT / 8am UTC

And just so happens i have to work.


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> running 3x7970 here and not seeing any stuttering, on DX (mantle doesn't work on 7000's)


You realize mantle works on 7970s right?


----------



## daguardian

I get a memory leak when using mantle on my 7970's, yeah I can play - but not for long









Yeah, I re-read my post - and I was generalizing, mantle does work with the 7000 series cards, but in Bf4, mantle + 7000 series = memory leak.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> You realize mantle works on 7970s right?


There is a bad memory leak on the 7 series.

You can play maybe 4 rounds and that's it...


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> There is a bad memory leak on the 7 series.
> 
> You can play maybe 4 rounds and that's it...


What happens after 4 rounds? I played for like 5 hours last night and I was fine.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> What happens after 4 rounds? I played for like 5 hours last night and I was fine.


It's not an across-the-board type of issue.

I've had no issues with memory leaks whatsoever running Mantle since it launched.

Hopefully DICE LA has a working fix on place for tomorrow's patch for those suffering from these leaks.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> What happens after 4 rounds? I played for like 5 hours last night and I was fine.


Card runs out of vRam and dies.

I don't know if it effects everyone... But at least a lot of people

Mantle is working fine on all cards bar 7 series though.


----------



## daguardian

I will try using mantle tonight and see, maybe something has changed in the latest driver.

But to the best of my knowledge the problem has not been fixed.


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> I will try using mantle tonight and see, maybe something has changed in the latest driver.
> 
> But to the best of my knowledge the problem has not been fixed.


I took about two months off of playing, but before then I would get some crazy dropped frames running mantle on my 7970, was that because of vram?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> I will try using mantle tonight and see, maybe something has changed in the latest driver.
> 
> But to the best of my knowledge the problem has not been fixed.


Don't even bother until tomorrow after the Final Stand DLC + Patch goes live.

Also, with Far Cry 4 and Dragon Age Inquisition launching tomorrow as well, we will most certainly have a new driver from AMD.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> I took about two months off of playing, but before then I would get some crazy dropped frames running mantle on my 7970, was that because of vram?


Yup - you could play for a while but eventually your memory would fill and then performance would slow down to a crawl and/or crash.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Don't even bother until tomorrow after the Final Stand DLC + Patch goes live.
> 
> Also, with Far Cry 4 and Dragon Age Inquisition launching tomorrow as well, we will most certainly have a new driver from AMD.


Good point, I'll save myself the headache, thanks


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Holly crap I didnt know Final Stand DLC is coming tomorrow!!


Time to finally get back into BF4! Just rebuilt my X79 rig w/ some 980 Classies!


----------



## Sheyster

Is rank gonna increase up to 140 with Final Stand? Anyone know?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Is rank gonna increase up to 140 with Final Stand? Anyone know?


Yes


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> It's not an across-the-board type of issue.
> 
> I've had no issues with memory leaks whatsoever running Mantle since it launched.
> 
> Hopefully DICE LA has a working fix on place for tomorrow's patch for those suffering from these leaks.


yea its not everyone, but there are the unlucky like me

I haven't been able to enable mantle at all since launch because of the vram problem. AMD just tossed aside the 7 series card owners for the 250-295x and never acknowledged this problem.
its bull crap it will use almost double vram used on the same exact settings with DX11.

On a side note, is anyone having problems with bf4 after switching to the 14.11.1 beta drivers? Ive been getting this odd stuttering *in only Bf4*, and I've ruled just about every other common cause.


----------



## DoomDash

Extremely excited for final stand. Was very fun on CTE.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Time to finally get back into BF4! Just rebuilt my X79 rig w/ some 980 Classies!


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Extremely excited for final stand. Was very fun on CTE.


Can you elaborate as to how/why exactly? Sorry if been discussed to death; I haven't been around the thread lately.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Final Stand Official Trailer:


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Wow…though their trailers always make everything look like the best game ever…definitely piqued my interest though especially the snowmobiles and some of the AA I saw?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Can you elaborate as to how/why exactly? Sorry if been discussed to death; I haven't been around the thread lately.


Hover tank, Rail gun ( map weapon ), better stationary turret, phantom bow, hover rawr, bipod knife, cool maps, human pod launchers ( yes, you can launch yourself in a pod ), new accessories, head glitching not as bad, more maneuverable heli's, ect.


----------



## DirtySocks

BF2142 Tanks


----------



## DoomDash

Man Battlefield Friends is too funny.

Also, this game needs proxy chat, it blows my mind that it does not have it yet.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Time to finally get back into BF4! Just rebuilt my X79 rig w/ some 980 Classies!


Nice!!!







How many Classies?

Do you play BF4 on the ROG Swift or the 4K 60Hz monitors?

I can handle 60Hz when just wrecking havoc in vehicles, but for infantry 120Hz is a must for me.


----------



## daguardian

Final Stand is now downloading, its 1.29GB.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> 
> 
> Final Stand is now downloading, its 1.29GB.


Yup, in Europe too


----------



## DoomDash

Downloading.

Thoughts : I've come to the conclusion that the best mid-long range sniper rifle is still the M98B. I told a few people here it was the JNG-90, and although it might be a little easier to hit moving targets ( barely ), the damage drop off isn't worth it IMO. I find myself killing targets that are injured far less, as well as getting far less assist kills.

I also tried out the GOL Magnum today, and it actually felt really nice, but I was on fire at the time, so I'm not sure how I really feel about it. Probably one of the best mid-range snipers?


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Yup, in Europe too


Ha really!? cool me too!

I can kill the VPN then, thought I was being clever and getting it early lol

Edit.

The DL was just the patch, expansion not ready just yet.


----------



## bigaza2151

i downloaded the 2gb thing but it still wont allow me to play. shows me final stnad servers but cant play them

must still be under embargo in australia till later tonight


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Not letting me download the maps. When I right click the maps it just says "available at 5:30am"


----------



## DoomDash

I downloaded it, but you can't play on any Final Stand servers right now anyway.


----------



## DirtySocks

There is a maint going on i believe.

Edit:
Yesterday 2 other members from OCN and i terrorised bf4







The mighty squad that joined a losing team made it a win :


----------



## DoomDash

Time to power nap so I can be up all day then.


----------



## DirtySocks

Strange, no servers for Final Stand.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

It's still not out yet.

What you guys downloaded was the client patch, Final Stand will be around 5GBs.


----------



## 98uk

It's here.

6.03gb


----------



## OkanG

Still haven't figured out how to fix my problem







I have to unplug my secondary monitors so it doesn't minimize when I click in-game


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Still haven't figured out how to fix my problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to unplug my secondary monitors so it doesn't minimize when I click in-game


I've had that crap before... something to do with Catalyst or MSI Afterburner, can't remember exactly what... was a few months ago.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I've had that crap before... something to do with Catalyst or MSI Afterburner, can't remember exactly what... was a few months ago.


I'll try disabling MSI Afterburner, thanks for the tip. If anything, the Afterburner Overlay has caused stability problems, but I don't have it enabled while playing BF4.

EDIT: I fixed it! I don't know which it was, but I put it on x64 (Yes yes I know x86 ugh, Afterburner overlay only works in x86), closed RivaTuner manually and disabled Origin Overlay In-game. I can play again!!!


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I'll try disabling MSI Afterburner, thanks for the tip. If anything, the Afterburner Overlay has caused stability problems, but I don't have it enabled while playing BF4.


I would just try to remove it altogether and test.

I reinstalled it and worked fine again after. I don't know why it happened, I simply unplugged one monitor and when I plugged it back in again, I got that bug.


----------



## daguardian

Final Stand is now downloading (EU) , it is 6.03GB
















didn't see your post 98uk


----------



## xSociety




----------



## DoomDash

Yeah, but I want it on REAL servers already. Come on :'(.


----------



## Ghost12

Not played for 3 weeks, just joined an empty server of all the maps in turn to have a look, each has my loadout messed up, altered my key bindings and even my cfg. Odd


----------



## thrgk

What was included in the 1.2gb patch


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> What was included in the 1.2gb patch


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065237349802180/


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> What was included in the 1.2gb patch


There are actually 2 patches if you have Last Stand (for Premium only right now), the 1.2 GB platform patch and the 6GB Last Stand patch.

The 1.2 GB is all CTE related fixes, some map fixes, some weapons tweaks, some vehicle tweaks (mostly helis).


----------



## keikei

Anyone play the new dlc yet? How are the maps?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Anyone play the new dlc yet? How are the maps?


They're good fun. But if you're a run and gun player, you'll suffer.

They suit vehicle minded people and those who make decision based on the likelihood of vehicles.


----------



## DirtySocks

Billion tanks, infinite snipers, Every team i was on, nobody played the damned objective. Faking kids


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtySocks*
> 
> Billion tanks, infinite snipers, Every team i was on, nobody played the damned objective. Faking kids


said it many times the last 4 years, dice=epic fail.
stop buying their games and let them vanish as a developer.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper*
> 
> said it many times the last 4 years, dice=epic fail.
> stop buying their games and let them vanish as a developer.


Stop buying the games, leaving no reason to moan, freeing up time for something more constructive.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper*
> 
> said it many times the last 4 years, dice=epic fail.
> stop buying their games and let them vanish as a developer.


You most definitely must be a woman. Only a woman would not understand that DirtySocks was complaining about the players and not about the game.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper*
> 
> said it many times the last 4 years, dice=epic fail.
> stop buying their games and let them vanish as a developer.


Go away.

But yes, the new maps IMO are kinda bad, too big, not good for aggressive recon, not good for infintry outside, ect. I am not doing well.


----------



## OkanG

I like hammerhead. I hate Hangar 21. Haven't tried the other maps


----------



## gdubc

Did everyone else get like a butt load of gold battlepacks? I had like 48, lol. And I thought I had a lot of boosts before!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Did everyone else get like a butt load of gold battlepacks? I had like 48, lol. And I thought I had a lot of boosts before!


Just checked now, have 28 - another blooper imo


----------



## DoomDash

They now give you packs for service stars like recon ect.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> They now give you packs for service stars like recon ect.


Idk, I have 82 class stars. They were not there yesterday. Not played for 3 weeks but check battlelog daily and chat with friends.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Idk, I have 82 class stars. They were not there yesterday. Not played for 3 weeks but check battlelog daily and chat with friends.


Could be weapons, IDK.


----------



## xSociety

I have 107 new GOLD battlepacks?!?! LOL


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> I have 107 new GOLD battlepacks?!?! LOL


From reddit:
Quote:


> Now that I see everyone received their service star gold battlepacks, it might seem a torture to open all one-by-one. I wrote a small script and opened mine at once so thought to share the code:
> Open Battlepacks page in Google Chrome (or similar browser)
> Press F12
> Activate the tab named "Console"
> Paste the following code and press Enter afterwards: $('.btn.btn-primary.btn-small').trigger('click');
> The page will "stress out" after opening so many battlepacks at once. Refresh the page to fix it.


----------



## DirtySocks

I have no idea how many i exactly received but i have like 20+ 100% xp boots + 50 % even more + 25 too many + 200% and a lot of skins, scopes, dog tags and many more









I had a chance of using that flying tiny gun machine like 4 times. I even shot a transport heli down with it pretty fast. I still yet to see that epic gun they showed in trailer.


----------



## coelacanth

Since when do arrows leave giant white streaks behind that don't dissipate for a few seconds?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5fcXDCE39U#t=119


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Since when do arrows leave giant white streaks behind that don't dissipate for a few seconds?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5fcXDCE39U#t=119


Just a way to show the path of the arrow. I believe TF2 does it as well. Without that path you would have a hard time seeing your arrow.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Bows on a BF game, what a great idea -___-


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> From reddit:


Thank you, that worked.

The results however:


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Did everyone else get like a butt load of gold battlepacks? I had like 48, lol. And I thought I had a lot of boosts before!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Just checked now, have 28 - another blooper imo


omg IKR I went to open a weapon battlepack and was like ummm premium battlepack day and literally clicked on battlepacks for 10 minutes!


----------



## Zakharov

I'm finding this to be the best DLC for BF4 so far. The maps are really great IMO.


----------



## Grindhouse

They changed the red dot. Its so big now ?


----------



## Swolern

Loving the new maps!! So different from the other DLCs. Not good for anyone that wants close quarter combat or mostly infantry. But great for vehicle warfare as they are huge open maps and the landscape are so gorgeous. I got killed a couple times just admiring the scenery!!







Definitely feels more Battlefield(ish) than Dragons Teeth.


----------



## bigaza2151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grindhouse*
> 
> They changed the red dot. Its so big now ?


The red dot, the kobra and it might just be my perception but it seems like the hit markers are a little smaller


----------



## xSociety

Killed a guy in a pod with my Jet, video tomorrow.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigaza2151*
> 
> The red dot, the kobra and it might just be my perception but it seems like the hit markers are a little smaller


You can change the visibility and size of hit-markers under advanced gameplay options!


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Loving the new maps!! So different from the other DLCs. Not good for anyone that wants close quarter combat or mostly infantry. But great for vehicle warfare as they are huge open maps and the landscape are so gorgeous. I got killed a couple times just admiring the scenery!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely feels more Battlefield(ish) than Dragons Teeth.


This most certainly works for me!


----------



## Unknownm

I download the DLC which is is almost 7GB. Go to start the game... 22 battlepacks are unopen?

I assume those battle packs are from the final stand lol


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> From reddit:


Thanks +rep


----------



## SlackerITGuy

So yeah, I've been having problems downloading the DLC.

Left it downloading over night (with a couple of other stuff) and after waking up, I see that the download had completed one time and it started downloading again, any solutions? (my SSD space shows that it downloaded the whole ~6 GBs).

*EDIT:* Restarted Origin and now it says it has downloaded ~5.57 GBs out of 7.10GB, I really don't know what's going on now.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Grindhouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> You can change the visibility and size of hit-markers under advanced gameplay options!


Is there also a way to change to red dot to make it smaller ? The smaller red dot before the new patch looked way better, and was way more accurate.


----------



## Porter_

i logged into battlelog last night and i had only 4 battlepacks (which had been there for a couple weeks). no overload of new battlepacks, guess i'm not part of the cool kids club. i only had time to play two of the new maps.

Operation Whiteout: it's fine, snowmobiles are fun
Giants of Karelia: _gorgeous_ map. had a lot of fun during the 45 second intervals between being gunned down by enemy snipers









looking forward to putting more time into this DLC


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Killed a guy in a pod with my Jet, video tomorrow.


LOL nice!

I would like to thank DICE for the 19 free Gold Battlepacks.







This is over a $40 value I might add, not that I would ever pay for gold Battlepacks in Origin.









DLC Mini-Review:

The new maps are pretty good overall, I will play them exclusively for the next week or so to get a better feel for them.

I'm loving the new maneuverability of the attack heli.







The hover tank is really crappy though, IMHO.

The rail gun: not liking it. Some Lvl 130 guy had it and was absolutely devastating with it. Heli's were useless the whole time he had possession of the gun. He was pretty much God-like with the thing. Way too OP.







Thank goodness it's a pickup item. Still don't like it.

Also not liking the fact that only 1 of the new maps (Whiteout) has a scout Heli (my favorite vehicle) and that same map has a rail gun pickup which wrecks havoc on said scout heli.


----------



## Sheyster

DUPLICATE


----------



## reznorek

Giants of Karelia its epic. I think one of the best map in BF4. I guess im not gonna play on others, same like maps from previous DLCs.


----------



## amtbr

Whats the consensus on Premium, worth it? Its on sale for $35 from Origin right now, tempted to bite.


----------



## DaFaRsHeR

Totally worth it!


----------



## DoomDash

Yeah 100% worth it.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> Whats the consensus on Premium, worth it? Its on sale for $35 from Origin right now, tempted to bite.


Adds a lot of new content for not much money


----------



## amtbr

Thanks dudes, I'm $35 poorer.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

But a bit richer in terms of BF4 gaming experience.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> Thanks dudes, I'm $35 poorer.


Money well spent if you like BF3/4. I've had it since the first BF4 DLC (China Rising) came out.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> Thanks dudes, I'm $35 poorer.


Really?? We were joking...

The game is full of hackers, it's just a clone of cod and all the pro players hate noobs like you.

Not really, but ignore the idiots in game and on OCN


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Really?? We were joking...
> 
> The game is full of hackers, it's just a clone of cod and all the pro players hate noobs like you.
> 
> Not really, but ignore the idiots in game and on OCN


I'm still not sure if your being sarcastic. Managed to snag premium for $25 using the Hola trick on Origin.


----------



## xSociety




----------



## DoomDash

Yeah you can actually hit them with lock on missiles too. I assumed I was aiming at a helicopter but I ended up killing a pod.

Also, anyone hunting for the next phantom initiate stuff?

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/f928afa0-4233-415f-be1c-6e33856ae219/Phantom-Operative-Search-Server-Map-Vote-ENABLED/

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/2mnzpx/phantom_operative_password_hunt_phantom_program/


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> I'm still not sure if your being sarcastic. Managed to snag premium for $25 using the Hola trick on Origin.


What is this Hola trick you speak of?


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> What is this Hola trick you speak of?


There is some info about it at this link https://slickdeals.net/f/7359708-dragon-age-inquisition-for-pc-download-up-to-22-off?v=1

Use at your own risk. Reports of anything happening are pretty limited. They don't seem to ban people, but just prohibit them from buying from Origin in the future. You can still activate products on Origin bought elsewhere. So really, not a big deal since Origin tends not to have the best prices. Oh and I'd also change your Origin and Paypal p/w's after using this.


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> So yeah, I've been having problems downloading the DLC.
> 
> Left it downloading over night (with a couple of other stuff) and after waking up, I see that the download had completed one time and it started downloading again, any solutions? (my SSD space shows that it downloaded the whole ~6 GBs).
> 
> *EDIT:* Restarted Origin and now it says it has downloaded ~5.57 GBs out of 7.10GB, I really don't know what's going on now.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


There's 2 downloads.

The map pack at almost 6 gigs and then a patch at 1+ gig.


----------



## Forceman

Anyone else have all their loadouts get reset?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Anyone else have all their loadouts get reset?


Yep.

gg xSociety.

I was shredding people that game.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/535282535220574976/337838327/

I started 0-6 too.


----------



## Swolern

Love the Hanger 21 map. Easily my favorite map out of the bunch. LAUNCH THE MAN CANON!!!


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Love the Hanger 21 map. Easily my favorite map out of the bunch. LAUNCH THE MAN CANON!!!


It's nuts! I've only really played it on the outside so far, but it seems like I'm never safe from any direction ( I don't play recon on the outsides ). Another thing that makes it hard is the pod launchers, since people can literally come from above. It's kind of frustrating as a recon in that sense, however due to the size of everything it makes up for it since I can kill most people from mid-range.

I think the maps are growing on me, but you are really forced to play in very specific load outs to do well on these maps. You can get away with almost any load out on the BF4 original maps.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quick question guys, can somebody post the number of files and the exact total size of their Xpack4 folder on their Battlefield 4 install folder?

Thanks.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Quick question guys, can somebody post the number of files and the exact total size of their Xpack4 folder on their Battlefield 4 install folder?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks! +rep


----------



## Llyr

Is it worth buying Battlefield 4 now or should I wait for any sale ?


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Llyr*
> 
> Is it worth buying Battlefield 4 now or should I wait for any sale ?


Given that black friday is about a week away, I'd wait until then. Its highly worth it, after the "fall patch" I am really enjoying playing BF4 again.


----------



## (sic)

Even though all my settings were reset to default ( i mean _all_, video, keybindings, etc..) Still need to tweak the different levels of sensitivities. I'm really enjoying the new maps, despite the number of snipers due to how open these maps are. However, a couple friends and I have noticed the return of bad hit detection/corner deaths. It's not as bad as it was pre-September patch, but definitely noticeable. Curious if any of you guys have noticed this?


----------



## daguardian

Lovin Battlefield again, this DLC feels right


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *(sic)*
> 
> Even though all my settings were reset to default ( i mean _all_, video, keybindings, etc..) Still need to tweak the different levels of sensitivities. I'm really enjoying the new maps, despite the number of snipers due to how open these maps are. However, a couple friends and I have noticed the return of bad hit detection/corner deaths. It's not as bad as it was pre-September patch, but definitely noticeable. Curious if any of you guys have noticed this?


Its hard to say, I had a couple "matrix" deaths yesterday, but I feel like I experienced that before the recent patch as well.


----------



## bond32

Who here plays on eyefinity? Got mine setup, 3 1440p monitors. Trying to figure out what FOV to use and also how to move the minimap...


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Good glad almost everyone is stoked about the game again…just in time for winter woooo (which comes earlier and harder every year now it seems…but this is not the place and time for all that). I have been busy with other things too but looking forward to playing again a lot more going forward. I need to find more info about all the Final Stand additions too; didn't spend much time at all in the CTE either.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *(sic)*
> 
> Even though all my settings were reset to default ( i mean _all_, video, keybindings, etc..) Still need to tweak the different levels of sensitivities. I'm really enjoying the new maps, despite the number of snipers due to how open these maps are. However, a couple friends and I have noticed the return of bad hit detection/corner deaths. It's not as bad as it was pre-September patch, but definitely noticeable. Curious if any of you guys have noticed this?


Yeah, way too many camping snipers on the new maps. Makes for easy wins if you have a team that plays the objectives though.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Yeah, way too many camping snipers on the new maps. Makes for easy wins if you have a team that plays the objectives though.


Good... plenty of opportunity for them to meet my UCAV...

Say hello to my buzzing friend!


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Good... plenty of opportunity for them to meet my UCAV...
> 
> Say hello to my buzzing friend!


This is why I try to move around a lot as recon, and I'm very used to hearing the buzzing and taking cover.


----------



## RexKobra

Anyone else get a ton of gold battle packs? I logged on earlier today to find 55 gold packs. I quickly opened them all just in case dice had made a mistake, lol.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Ah, so this thread makes it to the 1337 page.


----------



## SgtRotty

Whats the best nvidia driver for bf4 sli 2way 780s??


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> Whats the best nvidia driver for bf4 sli 2way 780s??


I am using the latest drivers 344.75 with 780's and its working great on bf4.


----------



## DoomDash

Not sure if everyone is aware of the Phantom Phase 4, but JackFrags made it into the Phantom room last night, now they are stuck at the passcode forcefield.





And the specific hidden dog tag locations are being updated here:
http://imgur.com/a/sX93D


----------



## Swolern

Damn that's crazy DoomDash!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> Whats the best nvidia driver for bf4 sli 2way 780s??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I am using the latest drivers 344.75 with 780's and its working great on bf4.


I would say it the 337.xx whql Wonder driver. They have the smoothest gameplay for me with GK110. Did you have problems with that one Mtbiker?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Damn that's crazy DoomDash!!!
> 
> I would say it the 337.xx whql Wonder driver. They have the smoothest gameplay for me with GK110. Did you have problems with that one Mtbiker?


I never had problems and did get my best firestrike score on 337.50 I believe it was!


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Sweet (and great looking) DLC indeed and I've only played one round so far. Man that ice tank thing is gonna take some getting used to but already a ton of fun and I managed to go 5-2 overall despite getting screwed up by my reset loadouts a few times.

To fix all those is one reason I didn't stay for another!


----------



## Forceman

I don't know what's supposed to be better about the hover tank, except you can strafe with it? It still gets hit with mines, has the same guns, it's crazy hard to control, and it feels like there is some kind of weird mouse acceleration with it. I'm underwhelmed.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I don't know what's supposed to be better about the hover tank, except you can strafe with it? It still gets hit with mines, has the same guns, it's crazy hard to control, and it feels like there is some kind of weird mouse acceleration with it. I'm underwhelmed.


the main benefit is the added mobility over any terrain, which if you know how to use your surroundings to your advantage its epic, it also doesn't hurt being able to do loops around a normal tank.









I think its not something that's supposed to be the "go to" vehicle or game changing but more or less just a spin of something that we already have to go along with the hint of 2142 rehash.


----------



## Porter_

116 battlepacks, this is the result:

http://s214.photobucket.com/user/Porter_/media/porter_battlepacks11-21-14.png.html


----------



## phz10

Gave up on this game about 6-7 months ago with how terrible it was for a "final" build, might give it another go since I just picked up a new card.


----------



## DoomDash

My new tags:


----------



## daguardian

This game just keeps getting better.

Not only was the last patch one of the best - new chopper physics, new med bag conditions to name a few, the new DLC maps all feel like BF maps, much improved of every other map from BF3/BF4.

But also yesterday Zhinto finally left. He may have only been the mouthpiece of DICE, or rather the bearer of bad news, he was put in awkward position considering they (DICE & EA) knew their upcoming gameplay changes would upset the already
unhappy community, but he didn't really help the BF community become stronger - only weakened and divided it.. In my humble opinion

So hopefully the future of Battlefield is looking a little brighter.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I don't know what's supposed to be better about the hover tank, except you can strafe with it? It still gets hit with mines, has the same guns, it's crazy hard to control, and it feels like there is some kind of weird mouse acceleration with it. I'm underwhelmed.


Agreed, it's pretty crappy.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> But also yesterday Zhinto finally left. He may have only been the mouthpiece of DICE, or rather the bearer of bad news, he was put in awkward position considering they (DICE & EA) knew their upcoming gameplay changes would upset the already
> unhappy community, but he didn't really help the BF community become stronger - only weakened and divided it.. In my humble opinion
> 
> So hopefully the future of Battlefield is looking a little brighter.


From his twitter:

_Last day at @ea_dice today. On to new productions as a director and producer for news outlets and esport shows._

Good to know he's not going to be involved with a game anymore. I never liked him, he was always such a tool. Good riddance and don't let the door hit you on the way out!


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Well maybe I am too easily pleased by "new" things lol...but I agree with the "all terrain" comment. It's too early to really judge it either way I think.


----------



## DmxDex

I feel the game feels clunky compared to BF3. Clunk as in turning and aiming.


----------



## daguardian

haha I was thinking the same - no ore gaming jobs
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DmxDex*
> 
> I feel the game feels clunky compared to BF3. Clunk as in turning and aiming.


What is your FOV set at?


----------



## DmxDex

Just 90 mate res is 1080p.


----------



## Ovrclck

Looks like I picked the wrong time to take apart my loop lol. Looking forward to trying out the latest dlc!

Sent from cellular device.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DmxDex*
> 
> Just 90 mate res is 1080p.


I use 110... So smooth but takes getting used to.


----------



## banging34hzs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I use 110... So smooth but takes getting used to.


kinda like playing with a fish eye lens over you're monitor...... had to tone mine down to 95-105


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Looks like I picked the wrong time to take apart my loop lol.


Oh I have so been there.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Looks like I picked the wrong time to take apart my loop lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I have so been there.
Click to expand...

Haha good times! :thumbs:

Sent from cellular device.


----------



## Ponycar

Now that the semester is winding down and I have time to play some games I loaded up BF4 and tried out the new maps and the game on my system ran horribly with a lot of hitching/pausing/freezing every minute or so. I even went so far as to set the graphical preferences to default and lowered the resolution to 1080p to no avail.

I'm running a gigabyte hd 7990 with the latest beta drivers (14.11.2), intel 3770k and 16gb ram.

I'm starting to feel like my next upgrade will be a simple single gpu card.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

^ Disable Origin in-game overlay I think is the answer to this one? Also make sure PB is updated, as always.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponycar*
> 
> Now that the semester is winding down and I have time to play some games I loaded up BF4 and tried out the new maps and the game on my system ran horribly with a lot of hitching/pausing/freezing every minute or so. I even went so far as to set the graphical preferences to default and lowered the resolution to 1080p to no avail.
> 
> I'm running a gigabyte hd 7990 with the latest beta drivers (14.11.2), intel 3770k and 16gb ram.
> 
> I'm starting to feel like my next upgrade will be a simple single gpu card.


Turn off Mantle if you have it on.


----------



## DoomDash

Phantom program screwing me over.


----------



## Sheyster

All Railgun and XD-1 locations for new maps:


----------



## DoomDash

Lookie what I have!


----------



## daguardian

Nice one


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Lookie what I have!


Nice, I already ran into another guy in-game a few hours ago who has it as well.


----------



## DoomDash

It's so damn hard to use though.


----------



## daguardian

hard to use indeed, especially when some group of "hackers" take down the servers and you cant even log in to play

I wonder how they think this hurts EA?

all it does is disallow gamers access - it doesn't hurt EA at all...


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> hard to use indeed, especially when some group of "hackers" take down the servers and you cant even log in to play
> 
> I wonder how they think this hurts EA?
> 
> all it does is disallow gamers access - it doesn't hurt EA at all...


Because they losers with no lives.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Is origin down or something?


----------



## Tiger S.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*
> 
> Is origin down or something?


Yup, some punk must have been banned today


----------



## sinnedone

I was playing and working on my handgun kills when the server I was on started dying out. Finished the game, but hope I don't lose my kills being origin went down before it finished. I guess I'll find out when it returns since thats all the handgun kills I needed for the phantom assignments.


----------



## bigaza2151

Damm this is gonna take me like an entire weekend

http://youtu.be/g4azB6iQGOA


----------



## Krazee

I've spent 4 hours so far looking for the tags and nothing..


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I've spent 4 hours so far looking for the tags and nothing..


You've been using the guide right? http://imgur.com/a/hzBRN


----------



## xSociety

It doesn't seem worth it to me. Getting a terrible SPM and Skill ranking spending hours on RANKED servers, being a terrible teammate searching for a tiny box with a dog-tag in it that spawns randomly. Yea, no thanks.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> You've been using the guide right? http://imgur.com/a/hzBRN


Yup!


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> It doesn't seem worth it to me. Getting a terrible SPM and Skill ranking spending hours on RANKED servers, being a terrible teammate searching for a tiny box with a dog-tag in it that spawns randomly. Yea, no thanks.


Well you don't need to do it! I just think it was fun to get and the bow itself is fun ( although not very good tbh ). Plus you get extra dog tags, ect.

Imagine how many hours it took me, when I started there were only like 3 pics on those images of dog tag locations.

And yeah, I'm almost 150 points lower in skill, and dropped .1 k/d.


----------



## 98uk

Wait, so to get the bow, you need all the dog tags?

At some point they'll just release the bow to the public anyway


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Wait, so to get the bow, you need all the dog tags?
> 
> At some point they'll just release the bow to the public anyway


No, just watch this:





Also, highly doubt this is coming to non-premium non-phantom players. It is called the phantom after all. But honestly, you aren't missing much, it's terrible. You can always pick up peoples load out too.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> It doesn't seem worth it to me. Getting a terrible SPM and Skill ranking spending hours on RANKED servers, being a terrible teammate searching for a tiny box with a dog-tag in it that spawns randomly. Yea, no thanks.


It's more than just finding the box. Don't forget all the requirements of the 3 assignments to get the dog tag and the 2 cammos. It's A LOT of specific stuff you have to do to be able to do the final mission down the elevator.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm going to jump in with my cousin and krazee to get the phantom bow in about 30 - we need 1 more person with the dogtag + all assignment complete to complete the quadro


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm going to jump in with my cousin and krazee to get the phantom bow in about 30 - we need 1 more person with the dogtag + all assignment complete to complete the quadro


There are 4 different dog tags, one for each new map. You need one of each type of dog tag to do it. To clarify, if there are 4 people in the elevator, each one needs to be wearing one of the 4 different tags.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> There are 4 different dog tags, one for each new map. You need one of each type of dog tag to do it. To clarify, if there are 4 people in the elevator, each one needs to be wearing one of the 4 different tags.


we know - we need 1 extra person - we're 3 people right now - I'm asking for a 4th.
I'm currently collecting the dogtags using the guide.

want in - add me:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/TotallydubbedHD/stats/177435049/pc/


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> we know - we need 1 extra person - we're 3 people right now - I'm asking for a 4th.
> I'm currently collecting the dogtags using the guide.
> 
> want in - add me:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/TotallydubbedHD/stats/177435049/pc/


I mentioned it because you should specify which of the 4 tags you need to complete the series, unless of course the 3 of you have ALL 4 tags in which case it would not matter what the fourth guy has.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> we know - we need 1 extra person - we're 3 people right now - I'm asking for a 4th.
> I'm currently collecting the dogtags using the guide.
> 
> want in - add me:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/TotallydubbedHD/stats/177435049/pc/


I have the hanger dog tag, so if you need me just let me know.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> It's more than just finding the box. Don't forget all the requirements of the 3 assignments to get the dog tag and the 2 cammos. It's A LOT of specific stuff you have to do to be able to do the final mission down the elevator.


Yea, I have all of those completed. Anything that actually takes some skill to do or requires you to actually play the game I can do no problem. It's the random easter egg hunt that I find annoying and completely ridiculous.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Yea, I have all of those completed. Anything that actually takes some skill to do or requires you to actually play the game I can do no problem. It's the random easter egg hunt that I find annoying and completely ridiculous.


Well I for one enjoyed it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I have the hanger dog tag, so if you need me just let me know.


sweet ok - so bangin has got the giants - you got hangar - my cousin and I will aim for the others - add me.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> sweet ok - so bangin has got the giants - you got hangar - my cousin and I will aim for the others - add me.


I don't have your info, just add me mines in my sig.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I don't have your info, just add me mines in my sig.


added. I'm still looking u and bangin have got the easier dtags


----------



## DoomDash

Anyone else think they should nerf LMG's across the board? These have to the be lowest skill cap weapons in the game. Getting so sick of seeing 75% support players these days.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Yea, I have all of those completed. Anything that actually takes some skill to do or requires you to actually play the game I can do no problem. It's the random easter egg hunt that I find annoying and completely ridiculous.


Yeah I agree... If I wanted to grind aimlessly, I'd play a damn MMO.









Additionally, if you care about stats like SPM and skill, you're paying a price for this grind to get the dog tag.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Anyone else think they should nerf LMG's across the board? These have to the be lowest skill cap weapons in the game. Getting so sick of seeing 75% support players these days.


Is nothing new. Not much chance of lmg nerf imo, after all the time in cte and patching etc has pretty much been excluded from change except minimally. This imo is by design, catering to the instant gratification segment (majority) of the player base. There is very little learning curve to anything in this game by default. Casual, fun and pick up and play. Looking for skill ceiling/gap is pure folly.

To your point - agree fully.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I went full ******- I mean completely full ******.
Found the box for the dogtag on Operation hammerhead - I press the wrong button and I throw a grenade - fail miserably, blow up the box and it's gone.
I don't believe it....wasted more than 2hrs trying to get it and then when I do I go full ******. Excellent.

Best thing: It's on video and I've uploaded it.


----------



## Krazee

Ohh where is the vid, i want to watch!!


----------



## DoomDash

Completed phase 4, got my new dog tags







.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Yea, I have all of those completed. Anything that actually takes some skill to do or requires you to actually play the game I can do no problem. It's the random easter egg hunt that I find annoying and completely ridiculous.


Its not everyones cup of tea, thats why its optional. But I thinks it fun they change things up every once in a while.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Its not everyones cup of tea, thats why its optional. But I thinks it fun they change things up every once in a while.


Yea , but making people go into ranked servers to find the dogtags is so backwards to what they should be promoting, teamwork.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Yea , but making people go into ranked servers to find the dogtags is so backwards to what they should be promoting, teamwork.


Thats when i go slaughter the whole pack of them while they are staring at the ground and im buzzing around in my Little Bird.


----------



## jsigone

iduno why i waited so long to get this game.....it was a fun weekend doing nothing productive


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I went full ******- I mean completely full ******.
> Found the box for the dogtag on Operation hammerhead - I press the wrong button and I throw a grenade - fail miserably, blow up the box and it's gone.
> I don't believe it....wasted more than 2hrs trying to get it and then when I do I go full ******. Excellent.
> 
> Best thing: It's on video and I've uploaded it.






You win the internetz for uploading it


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You win the internetz for uploading it


haha yup


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Yea , but making people go into ranked servers to find the dogtags is so backwards to what they should be promoting, teamwork.


also - couldn't agree more with this.
DICE - should have either had the boxes all there in the spawns (hard enough to find as they are) - or made it less random.
It's ridiculous what they've done - but I expected nothing less from DICE, who don't play their own game


----------



## Porter_

i see a lot of heart burn over having to play on ranked servers. what's the problem with ranked servers? is it that admins can set their own wacky rules? honest curiosity, as i usually play on ranked servers without giving much thought to it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> i see a lot of heart burn over having to play on ranked servers. what's the problem with ranked servers? is it that admins can set their own wacky rules? honest curiosity, as i usually play on ranked servers without giving much thought to it.


we're talking about the assignment that takes 5hrs (potentially up to 15 if you're unlucky) to attain on a ranked server (where your stats are affected).


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Yea , but making people go into ranked servers to find the dogtags is so backwards to what they should be promoting, teamwork.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> It doesn't seem worth it to me. Getting a terrible SPM and Skill ranking spending hours on RANKED servers, being a terrible teammate searching for a tiny box with a dog-tag in it that spawns randomly. Yea, no thanks.


understood, i'm referring to the above posts.

edit: ah i see. people are saying it would be nice to work towards this assignment on an _unranked_ server so that stats are unaffected.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I went full ******- I mean completely full ******.
> Found the box for the dogtag on Operation hammerhead - I press the wrong button and I throw a grenade - fail miserably, blow up the box and it's gone.
> I don't believe it....wasted more than 2hrs trying to get it and then when I do I go full ******. Excellent.
> 
> Best thing: It's on video and I've uploaded it.


LOL this sounds like something I would do. I don't know if this or the guy who just couldn't do anything with the box is worse&#8230;probably the latter one though (he got DICE'd! lol)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> LOL this sounds like something I would do. I don't know if this or the guy who just couldn't do anything with the box is worse&#8230;probably the latter one though (he got DICE'd! lol)


haha


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> LOL this sounds like something I would do. I don't know if this or the *guy who just couldn't do anything with the box* is worse&#8230;probably the latter one though (he got DICE'd! lol)


got a link?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Yea , but making people go into ranked servers to find the dogtags is so backwards to what they should be promoting, teamwork.


That's where they went wrong IMHO. The special dog tag for the elevator to unlock should have just been spun off into a different phase with it's own requirements. They could even have made the requirements difficult, for example: 100 knife kills+100 HS with pistols, or something similar. The random hunting for a box is what I don't like.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> i see a lot of heart burn over having to play on ranked servers. what's the problem with ranked servers? is it that admins can set their own wacky rules? honest curiosity, as i usually play on ranked servers without giving much thought to it.


I finally got the tag and bow yesterday but it took hours and my skill went from 440 down to 120, pure headache. I don't care about the skill # but it just shows how dumb the idea is.

Anyhow, that last phantom assignment is still locked. What exactly do I have to do to get it open?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Sorry no link to that; saw the gif posted on BF4 subreddit yesterday and now can't find it. "Got DICE'd" or some such was the post title.


----------



## tango bango

Thinking about picking up BF4 while its on sale. Not for sure what version to get (base or digital deluxe). Are the servers still populated? Is it even worth getting? Any input would be great.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Thinking about picking up BF4 while its on sale. Not for sure what version to get (base or digital deluxe). Are the servers still populated? Is it even worth getting? Any input would be great.


Digital deluxe comes with China rising dlc. It is populated and worth buying at the sale prices available currently imo.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Thinking about picking up BF4 while its on sale. Not for sure what version to get (base or digital deluxe). Are the servers still populated? Is it even worth getting? Any input would be great.


Worth it, and still extremely active.


----------



## tango bango

Thanks for the info. Is there any maps similar to metro in BF3? If so are they popular?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Thanks for the info. Is there any maps similar to metro in BF3? If so are they popular?


Metro is back in BF4 ( and improved I might add ). It also has Operation Locker which has metro like game play and is even better IMO.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Thanks for the info. Is there any maps similar to metro in BF3? If so are they popular?


Just dont expect the play on metro 2.0 to == version from bf3. Be lucky to get a revive from now until christmas.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Thinking about picking up BF4 while its on sale. Not for sure what version to get (base or digital deluxe). Are the servers still populated? Is it even worth getting? Any input would be great.


Just get the base game and Premium. Premium comes with China Rising, plus all the other expansions. China Rising alone isn't worth it, as no one plays those maps.


----------



## tango bango

Thanks again. Will pick this game up .


----------



## Pionir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Metro is back in BF4 ( and improved I might add ). It also has Operation Locker which has metro like game play and is even better IMO.


Is it come with standard or premium v.BF4?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pionir*
> 
> Is it come with standard or premium v.BF4?


It's in one of the expansions, so you'd need Premium. Op Locker (in the base game) is a better version though.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Just get the base game and Premium. Premium comes with China Rising, plus all the other expansions. China Rising alone isn't worth it, as no one plays those maps.


Battlefield 4 Premium Edition has already been released. It contains both the base game + Premium. It should be cheaper than purchasing them separately.

Origin US LINK: https://www.origin.com/en-us/store/buy/battlefield-4/pc-download/base-game/premium-edition


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I have to say - previously when people would ask: "Is this game worth it" there would be arguments due to the amount of problems the games faces.
But now...well there are still fundamental problems with the game, but it's enjoyable. THE CTE updates on vanilla made a hell of difference.
Goes without saying though - took them a year to fix their game. A game that shouldn't have ever been released in its state.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I have to say - previously when people would ask: "Is this game worth it" there would be arguments due to the amount of problems the games faces.
> But now...well there are still fundamental problems with the game, but it's enjoyable. THE CTE updates on vanilla made a hell of difference.
> Goes without saying though - took them a year to fix their game. A game that shouldn't have ever been released in its state.


I thought you rage quit ocn?

But you're kinda right, the new patches made a lot of difference, I just really hope there is one more dlc.

When bf3 released the final dlc, we already knew bf4 was just around the corner, not the same now. Bf5 seems destined for 2016.

Game is generally in a good shape now.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I thought you rage quit ocn?
> 
> But you're kinda right, the new patches made a lot of difference, I just really hope there is one more dlc.
> 
> When bf3 released the final dlc, we already knew bf4 was just around the corner, not the same now. Bf5 seems destined for 2016.
> 
> Game is generally in a good shape now.


"Rage quit" - yeah your definition is very different from mine.
I'm still around - just not helping (as much) nor posting reviews on here any more - OCNs loss, still disgusted about management
ie. I have an upcoming review on the 970 - would have been a good post on here









Snippet:


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I thought you rage quit ocn?
> 
> But you're kinda right, the new patches made a lot of difference, *I just really hope there is one more dlc.*
> 
> When bf3 released the final dlc, we already knew bf4 was just around the corner, not the same now. Bf5 seems destined for 2016.
> 
> Game is generally in a good shape now.


That is a great idea.

Now that the game is in a playable state, and its enjoyable again, the least they could do is release a "Sorrywemadebigmistakesandputyouallthroughhellwithourbuggysoftware" DLC with a/some new maps.

But I think they want us all to buy Hardline.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> "Rage quit" - yeah your definition is very different from mine.
> I'm still around - just not helping (as much) nor posting reviews on here any more - OCNs loss, still disgusted about management
> ie. I have an upcoming review on the 970 - would have been a good post on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snippet:


Meh, it's just a website about computers... not really important in the greater scheme of things. No point getting wound up by some blokes with a infraction button.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> That is a great idea.
> 
> Now that the game is in a playable state, and its enjoyable again, the least they could do is release a "Sorrywemadebigmistakesandputyouallthroughhellwithourbuggysoftware" DLC with a/some new maps.
> 
> But I think they want us all to buy Hardline.


I suspect, if there were to be a new DLC, it would either come just before Hardline so as to raise interest in the BF title and showcase what fun you could have if you bought Hardline.... Or, they would do it after Hardline once sales have been made. I'm guessing the former especially since Hardline is delayed until 2015.

I would like to just see some re-done BF3 maps... especially Strike at Karkand. More BF2 maps would be insane.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Meh, it's just a website about computers... not really important in the greater scheme of things. No point getting wound up by some blokes with a infraction button.
> I suspect, if there were to be a new DLC, it would either come just before Hardline so as to raise interest in the BF title and showcase what fun you could have if you bought Hardline.... Or, they would do it after Hardline once sales have been made. I'm guessing the former especially since Hardline is delayed until 2015.
> 
> I would like to just see some re-done BF3 maps... especially Strike at Karkand. More BF2 maps would be insane.


well yes and no - I guess I look at the bigger picture of things and the principles behind them.
Most don't and I could easily ignore it - but it's become a bit too much to ignore now. So instead I stick to just feeding off information (like a leecher) and helping the odd soul on the forum.
For example, why I'm in this thread - was to ask someone for help on the new assignment - whereas previously I would be informing people on benchmark analysis. On that note - I'll be out


----------



## DoomDash

Man I can almost make the bow work. I'm getting close to at least averaging 1:1 with it, and I sometimes have good games.

You must posses very high skill and play extremely tactical. It's fun, I will add a bunch to my montage video.


----------



## Nissejacke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I finally got the tag and bow yesterday but it took hours and my skill went from 440 down to 120, pure headache. I don't care about the skill # but it just shows how dumb the idea is.
> 
> Anyhow, that last phantom assignment is still locked. What exactly do I have to do to get it open?


I watched Jackfrags video of when they got into the Bowroom and after he picked the bow up he jumped up onto a cupboard at the back of the room and on that cupboard was some papers he could interact with, that's where you unlock the last assignment according to him.

Good luck!

Btw, I'm still grinding to get the other assignments done before I can get the bow.

/Jakob


----------



## DoomDash

I had completed all of the phantom stuff asap as soon as I learned of their existence. Glad I did.


----------



## 98uk

I still haven't found a single dogtag.


----------



## Zoroastrian

At last ! It's running smooth as butter. At 7680x1440 all on ultra, solid and locked 59fps
Not a drop in sight 
Yeh baby !


----------



## Pionir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> It's in one of the expansions, so you'd need Premium. Op Locker (in the base game) is a better version though.


...
Tnx !

take a look this ( ASUS RoG Swift PG278Q - G-Sync, 144hz, 1440p Monitor )







:
...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I thought you rage quit ocn?










Made me LOL.

Dubbed is opinionated and I enjoy reading his posts. I don't always agree with him, but he does add a lot to the community and I hope he sticks around.


----------



## daguardian

That ROG monitor is 689 Euro here in Spain.

How would that monitor perform paired with AMD cards, any disadvantage not using G-sync?

What!?!? a cross-hair feature...... oh okaaay, do not like now
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Dubbed is opinionated and I enjoy reading his posts. I don't always agree with him, but he does add a lot to the community and I hope he sticks around.


Ditto


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> You must posses very high skill and *play extremely tactical*. It's fun, I will add a bunch to my montage video.


Fixed version is:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> You must posses very high skill and *camp like a mother*. It's fun, I will add a bunch to my montage video.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> That ROG monitor is 689 Euro here in Spain.
> 
> How would that monitor perform paired with AMD cards, any disadvantage not using G-sync?
> 
> What!?!? a cross-hair feature...... oh okaaay, do not like now
> Ditto


i have the ROG Swift and i just side-graded this week from a 290X to a GTX 970. g-sync is awesome and works really well in BF4 (a game that inherently has lots of tearing). it was also great with my 290X playing at 120hz non g-sync. going from my 60hz PB278Q to the Swift was a dramatic improvement, regardless of gpu.


----------



## daguardian

yeah, thanks for that info.

I am on a 120Hz screen now, and want to go 1440p 144Hz, but I will be using 3x7970 for now, no plans to upgrade them, but I would like more real estate, but only if its 120hz +


----------



## Speedster159

Is $35 the lowest Premium Edition has gone for?


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> yeah, thanks for that info.
> 
> I am on a 120Hz screen now, and want to go 1440p 144Hz, but I will be using 3x7970 for now, no plans to upgrade them, but I would like more real estate, but only if its 120hz +


If you've got the patience to stick with 7970s, maybe you could wait till monitors that have the updated VESA Display port standard which include Freesync hit the market.

A temporary solution would to get an inexpensive 1440p overclockable Korean monitor. They're still as not fluid as Lightstrobe TN panels. But I'm running one right now and the beauty of IPS plus 120Hz is unmatchable at the time being IMO.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> If you've got the patience to stick with 7970s, maybe you could wait till monitors that have the updated VESA Display port standard which include Freesync hit the market.
> 
> A temporary solution would to get an inexpensive 1440p overclockable Korean monitor. They're still as not fluid as Lightstrobe TN panels. But I'm running one right now and the beauty of IPS plus 120Hz is unmatchable at the time being IMO.


OK thanks, that's great info, I will read up some more on VESA and Free sync, but from what I have read in 5 minutes, I'll be waiting until next year to upgrade my monitor.









Sorry going off topic


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> OK thanks, that's great info, I will read up some more on VESA and Free sync, but from what I have read in 5 minutes, I'll be waiting until next year to upgrade my monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry going off topic


My pleasure









Anyway I just tried out the hover tank a couple of minutes ago, and as what has been said earlier here is true.

I thought with the better mobility it would be OP. But I didn't think the aim would suffer so much.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Fixed version is:


Not exactly, I move around the map without running in a lot of areas to stay off the radar.


----------



## Curleyyy

> reinstalled windows 7
> all updates, services and so forth are updated / installed
> origin + bf4 on the ssd
> tweak up the bf4 config, setting graphic settings, etc
> cap fps at 120 and it's solid
> 38 ping
> enable the gpu / cpu graph thing
> pretty stable lines, not many spikes

*Yet it feels like I'm playing with 30 fps...*


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nissejacke*
> 
> I watched Jackfrags video of when they got into the Bowroom and after he picked the bow up he jumped up onto a cupboard at the back of the room and on that cupboard was some papers he could interact with, that's where you unlock the last assignment according to him.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Btw, I'm still grinding to get the other assignments done before I can get the bow.
> 
> /Jakob


Yeap had to slap myself when I found that out lol. Either way, plenty of servers where people are actually helping others and with 2 tags I can easily get back in there. However, that assignment is bugged for me. I got the papers and it showed it in the game and once the round ended there was an empty unlock (first sign of trouble). I went to look at the assignment and it was still locked, the good news however is that the kills with the bow are counting against the assignment so it's "working".

Really wish they'd clean up the assignments as I'm still getting some of those old assignments coming up when I've already got the weapon etc (ones from 2nd DLC from memory now).

Anyhow, I reckon DICE will patch this out to be easier soon. Make the box slightly larger so it's not a needle in a haystack kind of thing and make it spawn more often.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> > reinstalled windows 7
> > all updates, services and so forth are updated / installed
> > origin + bf4 on the ssd
> > tweak up the bf4 config, setting graphic settings, etc
> > cap fps at 120 and it's solid
> > 38 ping
> > enable the gpu / cpu graph thing
> > pretty stable lines, not many spikes
> 
> *Yet it feels like I'm playing with 30 fps...*


I've been running Windows 8 since the Consumer Preview back in 2012 so I wouldn't know, but people have said that in this game, DirecX 11 (Windows 7) vs DirectX 11.1 (Windows 8.x) actually makes a BIG difference in performance, so maybe try Windows 8.1?


----------



## Curleyyy

bc I totally have a copy of 8.1 lying around the house haha #poor life


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> bc I totally have a copy of 8.1 lying around the house haha #poor life


Microsoft actually offers 90 day trials/evaluation copies for their Enterprise SKUs.

Here: http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/evalcenter/evaluate-windows-8-1-enterprise

So If in fact that works out for you, start saving for a copy right now , more so with the rumors of Windows 8 users getting Windows 10 for free.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> I've been running Windows 8 since the Consumer Preview back in 2012 so I wouldn't know, but people have said that in this game, DirecX 11 (Windows 7) vs DirectX 11.1 (Windows 8.x) actually makes a BIG difference in performance, so maybe try Windows 8.1?


I think that has been dispelled.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> > reinstalled windows 7
> > all updates, services and so forth are updated / installed
> > origin + bf4 on the ssd
> > tweak up the bf4 config, setting graphic settings, etc
> > cap fps at 120 and it's solid
> > 38 ping
> > enable the gpu / cpu graph thing
> > pretty stable lines, not many spikes
> 
> *Yet it feels like I'm playing with 30 fps...*


What is your FOV set at?

It was set default at last update, making the game feel sluggish if you were used to a wider FOV.

Vsync?


----------



## zantetheo

Never thought that M4 is such a beast.

I have been more accurate with it comparing my other other weapons. I wouldnt believe that because its a little difficult to handle a burst fire weapon.
Since i got used to it its like the M16A3! Very fun to use quick on reload wont chance for a long time.

With AK-5C have 14.75% accuracy which i thought it was the best for me to use.
With M4 15.8% accurasy but in time i would get better im sure.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zantetheo*
> 
> Never thought that M4 is such a beast.
> 
> I have been more accurate with it comparing my other other weapons. I wouldnt believe that because its a little difficult to handle a burst fire weapon.
> Since i got used to it its like the M16A3! Very fun to use quick on reload wont chance for a long time.
> 
> With AK-5C have 14.75% accuracy which i thought it was the best for me to use.
> With M4 15.8% accurasy but in time i would get better im sure.


Yeah I enjoy the M4 / M16A4 very much. There are some situations that the burst fire sucks, or I miss a click on the mouse, but in lots of situations its also helpful. They fit my style nicely, I tend to not play full-auto weapons much.


----------



## zantetheo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Yeah I enjoy the M4 / M16A4 very much. There are some situations that the burst fire sucks, or I miss a click on the mouse, but in lots of situations its also helpful. They fit my style nicely, I tend to not play full-auto weapons much.


Yes it sucks in those cases and thats the reason not to be one of the best weapons.


----------



## DirtySocks

I been playing Commander mode on tablet since my pc gave up on me. I didn't expect game would run so smoothly on this Xperia Z tablet lol.

I'm getting new mobo + intel cpu this time so i can chime in again.
Wish commanders had some kind of artillery strike instead of crappy Cruise missile (unless u drop this in the middle of 10 people lol).

Having this steelseries ikari laser i finally figured it out why i miss a lot as my mouse double clicks


----------



## Ghost12

This non saving load out issue is still across everyone?


----------



## DirtySocks

I had it couple times but i have it all the time with Soldier Camos.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtySocks*
> 
> I had it couple times but i have it all the time with Soldier Camos.


This is what I have experienced too, the loadout is ok - but the camo resets to default every round - thought this was intentional though.....


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> This is what I have experienced too, the loadout is ok - but the camo resets to default every round - thought this was intentional though.....


Loadout will not save at all for me after apply, strangely though is not effecting assault class. Engi will save nothing but the mx4.


----------



## gdubc

Bf4 premium edition is 29.99 on Origin right now.


----------



## DoomDash

I'm pretty sure I have enough montage footage for two parts, my first video dedicated entirely to sniping heli pilots.


----------



## Baasha

Having a problem w/ BF4.

Got a few crashes where the game freezes and I hear this "DING" sound. Then a DirectX error pops up and when I check Event Viewer, it shows up as a "KERNELBASE.DLL" error.









What do I do to fix this?

I just installed Windows a week ago on my brand new X99 system and am getting these errors.

I use Trainers in other games (Far Cry 4 etc.) - could that cause these problems?

I don't use anything for BF4 so I'm not sure why this is happening.

It happens at different GPU settings so I know that's not the issue.

PLEASE HELP!


----------



## coolmidgetqc

Having stuttering each time actions come to me (Gunfire etc etc) with a GTX 770 .. tried OC'ed and Factory.

Dropped shadow to low and AA to none. V-Sync on and V-Sync off.

And no, the power usage is at maximal (not adaptive)

I just dont see why


----------



## xSociety

Found a dogtag on Giants of Karelia randomly on that little island in the middle of a CQ match. Wow. I searched for hours on that map with 3 other people and never found anything.


----------



## DoomDash

BF4 casuals who are running the defensive perk because they don't know any better ( default ) make me and my bow very sad sometimes.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> > reinstalled windows 7
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> > all updates, services and so forth are updated / installed
> > origin + bf4 on the ssd
> > tweak up the bf4 config, setting graphic settings, etc
> > cap fps at 120 and it's solid
> > 38 ping
> > enable the gpu / cpu graph thing
> > pretty stable lines, not many spikes
> 
> 
> *Yet it feels like I'm playing with 30 fps...*


I never could explain this

It's only now with my r9 290 CF that the issue has stop. fps counter says 60 yet the game feels like 30fps cap and this only seems to happen when the GPU (2x 660ti & 2x r9 280x) takes longer than 16.6ms on the graph (in-game)... maybe the fps counter doesn't update in time?. With my setup now the issue stop regardless of gpu taking longer than 16.6ms per frame so I really have no idea why it happens

Can only recommend that you turn down graphic setitngs, force 3d clocks and see what happens


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I never could explain this
> 
> It's only now with my r9 290 CF that the issue has stop. fps counter says 60 yet the game feels like 30fps cap and this only seems to happen when the GPU (2x 660ti & 2x r9 280x) takes longer than 16.6ms on the graph (in-game)... maybe the fps counter doesn't update in time?. With my setup now the issue stop regardless of gpu taking longer than 16.6ms per frame so I really have no idea why it happens
> 
> Can only recommend that you turn down graphic setitngs, force 3d clocks and see what happens


Feels like that when I play 90 FOV.

I don't know why, but 110 feels quicker and smoother. However, some people say it makes them motion sick :s


----------



## DirtySocks

Had the same with both 970 & ati 4890







. (Stuttering that is)








Used to be annoying specially when in jet or bird


----------



## DoomDash

New dog tag, however, I can't seem to find it in battlelog







.


----------



## Pionir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> *A keyboard with a USB polling rate over 125hz* - too much strain on the USB I/O having multiple 1000hz devices polling on your system. I just tested the difference between a 125hz and 1000hz keyboard yesterday. The 1000hz polling rate keyboard not only dulls down mouse response, but also causes field of view pans in first person games to be less smooth. The only way you could prevent this issue is possibly plugging the keyboard into the USB 3 controller, then the mouse into the EHCI, but that might not even help. I haven't tried it since any gaming PC shouldn't have USB 3 turned on in the first place.


hundreds of times it happened to me, I shoot-he shoot, I die ... or I press the F key, and again "he" kill me first...
(ping is more or less - the same)

I use an office USB 2.0 keyboard and A4TECH (form 100 up to 1000 Hz) X7-F7 gaming mouse (connected to USB 3.0).

whether it is better to use PS2 kayboard ?

What are your experiences and belief for this game peculiarly ?

btw I play with tough guys, so it is very important to me, for example this guy (very skilled, killer guy







)
http://battlelog-cdn.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/Makaroniiii/stats/353766463/pc/


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pionir*
> 
> hundreds of times it happened to me, I shoot-he shoot, I die ... or I press the F key, and again "he" kill me first...
> (ping is more or less - the same)
> 
> I use an office USB 2.0 keyboard and A4TECH (form 100 up to 1000 Hz) X7-F7 gaming mouse (connected to USB 3.0).
> 
> whether it is better to use PS2 kayboard ?
> 
> What are your experiences and belief for this game peculiarly ?
> 
> btw I play with tough guys, so it is very important to me, for example this guy (very skilled, killer guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> http://battlelog-cdn.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/Makaroniiii/stats/353766463/pc/


Where did you pull that quote from r0ach? I can't find it....

So why should I not use USB 3.0 on my gaming rig?

EDIT: ok nevermind I found it now, link here if anyone else has not seen this yet.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> Having stuttering each time actions come to me (Gunfire etc etc) with a GTX 770 .. tried OC'ed and Factory.
> 
> Dropped shadow to low and AA to none. V-Sync on and V-Sync off.
> 
> And no, the power usage is at maximal (not adaptive)
> 
> I just dont see why


me too and its ticking me off!!







I can't find the reason for this stuttering, it happens on any setting, nothing is overheating, nothing is throttling, my screen will just stop for a second, then go back to normal, but it does is about every min, it doesn't matter what I'm doing ingame, I can be flying a chopper or hiding in a bush my game will stutter.

It acts like a vram stuttering but I'm not going over my vram, I've reverted all my OCs and it still does it. Ive repaired the game, I've also fully uninstalled origin and reinstalled, no change.

This started just before they released final stand, I haven't been able to play the new maps because of this stuttering.


----------



## Speedster159

You guys reckon that BF4 Premium Edition is going to drop lower than it is right now?


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> me too and its ticking me off!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find the reason for this stuttering, it happens on any setting, nothing is overheating, nothing is throttling, my screen will just stop for a second, then go back to normal, but it does is about every min, it doesn't matter what I'm doing ingame, I can be flying a chopper or hiding in a bush my game will stutter.
> 
> It acts like a vram stuttering but I'm not going over my vram, I've reverted all my OCs and it still does it. Ive repaired the game, I've also fully uninstalled origin and reinstalled, no change.
> 
> This started just before they released final stand, I haven't been able to play the new maps because of this stuttering.


Have you manually updated PunkBuster, via PBSetup?


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> You guys reckon that BF4 Premium Edition is going to drop lower than it is right now?


they will probably go onsale for dirt cheap after xmas.

@daguardian: actually I haven't recently, I'll do that when I am home tomorrow and come back here with results. I'm not really sure if this would be the cause those, I can join games just fine but when I'm in the game I get the stuttering. if it was pb, wouldn't it stop me as Im joining a game?


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> they will probably go onsale for dirt cheap after xmas.
> 
> @daguardian: actually I haven't recently, I'll do that when I am home tomorrow and come back here with results. I'm not really sure if this would be the cause those, I can join games just fine but when I'm in the game I get the stuttering. if it was pb, wouldn't it stop me as Im joining a game?


Like how low and why?

Going for $35 right now on Origin.


----------



## Sadmoto

my guess is that itll be 20-25 after the beginning of the year to grab extra sales before hardline releases. but its only a guess.

35 isn't that bad when you compare to people paying 100+ at release like myself. xD


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> my guess is that itll be 20-25 after the beginning of the year to grab extra sales before hardline releases. but its only a guess.
> 
> 35 isn't that bad when you compare to people paying 100+ at release like myself. xD


Might buy a copy for myself now then another for someone else later if they go lower.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> they will probably go onsale for dirt cheap after xmas.
> 
> @daguardian: actually I haven't recently, I'll do that when I am home tomorrow and come back here with results. I'm not really sure if this would be the cause those, I can join games just fine but when I'm in the game I get the stuttering. if it was pb, wouldn't it stop me as Im joining a game?


PB has been known to cause stuttering issues, I am not saying it is the cause of your issue 100%, but its certainly worth checking, look forward to seeing your results.

Now its time to play some BF4....... on my new fiber connection!

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3945251126


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> PB has been known to cause stuttering issues, I am not saying it is the cause of your issue 100%, but its certainly worth checking, look forward to seeing your results.
> 
> Now its time to play some BF4....... on my new fiber connection!
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3945251126


That ping isn't so hot, for such a close server. My upload isn't so great, but can't beat the ping. I spent the last 7 years in Hawaii, so I'm not used to even double-digit pings.


----------



## daguardian

yeah, that sppedtest.net always gives me varying results - on the same server.

I just tried again, ping is better, but my DL speed has halved....

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3945328400

I have played on poor connections since.... since the beginning, I have never had a decent ping or bandwith.

I just checked my local servers and the ping has gone from 50 to 14









Edit: Ooops that was a different server, new test same server


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> I think that has been dispelled.


Link? (nothing posted by TotallyDubbed please, already read it and disagree with it).


----------



## zantetheo

I wonder how it is to play with 20-40 max ping never had that....would be like a hack for me as i' m playing constantly with 120-170 ping lol....


----------



## Speedster159

What FPS am I expecting on Ultra with a ASUS 760?


----------



## xSociety

For your viewing pleasure













Feedback on the sound would be helpful. Not sure why I even messed with it but I was just having fun editing.

It is in 60fps as well so use chrome.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> For your viewing pleasure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feedback on the sound would be helpful. Not sure why I even messed with it but I was just having fun editing.
> 
> It is in 60fps as well so use chrome.


Sounded fine to me. I think I will start editing mine next week.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Sounded fine to me. I think I will start editing mine next week.


Clips on the right are clipped down and named, clips on the left I have yet to do that to but will soon.



EDIT: AVIDEMUX is a godsend for clipping down longer captures with zero loss in quality. Just saves space.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zantetheo*
> 
> I wonder how it is to play with 20-40 max ping never had that....would be like a hack for me as i' m playing constantly with 120-170 ping lol....


Yeah its definitely more responsive in firefights - bullets seem to hit quicker, enemies go down quicker and to top it off, the game actually runs smoother than ever before.

A fiber connection really does make a difference, if you can afford it its totally worth it.


----------



## zantetheo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Yeah its definitely more responsive in firefights - bullets seem to hit quicker, enemies go down quicker and to top it off, the game actually runs smoother than ever before.
> 
> A fiber connection really does make a difference, if you can afford it its totally worth it.


I would go for a fiber connection if it was an option here but i think it will take 8 more years to have one here in the island i live in Greece









Every time it rains goes to 170 ping


----------



## daguardian

Ouch I feel your pain... I live in Southern Spain ( I can see Africa on a good day) and for the last 5 years my net has been horrid.

I had been asking for three years or so for a fibre connection...


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Ouch I feel your pain... I live in Southern Spain ( I can see Africa on a good day) and for the last 5 years my net has been horrid.
> 
> I had been asking for three years or so for a fibre connection...


A guy in my clan plays bf4 with us from Ghana and still only pulls a 120 ping


----------



## Cybertox

Speaking of ping, mine is six.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Your ping is 6 to that particular Speed Test server in Zurich. That is not a BF4 one, though your ping to them may be not much higher sometimes. Depends on where they physically are. My max in game is usually 12. Fortunate to live in Chicago close to many hosting co. datacenters.

In less cool news, the UCAV is from China Rising yet last night on Final Stand map was the first time I ever got killed by it and it happened three times by two different trolls from a clan with cute little UCAV-related emblem. Then a bit later some 12-year-old on a hill above me tossed some C4 down and came leaping over (for some reason) before detonating, killing us both.

At that point, I called it a night.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Your ping is 6 to that particular Speed Test server in Zurich. That is not a BF4 one, though your ping to them may be not much higher sometimes. Depends on where they physically are. My max in game is usually 12. Fortunate to live in Chicago close to many hosting co. datacenters.
> 
> In less cool news, the UCAV is from China Rising yet last night on Final Stand map was the first time I ever got killed by it and it happened three times by two different trolls from a clan with cute little UCAV-related emblem. Then a bit later some 12-year-old on a hill above me tossed some C4 down and came leaping over (for some reason) before detonating, killing us both.
> 
> At that point, I called it a night.


I played on mostly German servers which means my ping did not go that much higher. On swiss servers the ping was even lower so I really never had a high ping unless I played in servers which were in distant regions which is something that I have never done. But yeah my ping is 6 with that certain server which is located in that certain location.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

My 40-year-old reflexes are at a relative disadvantage anyway, thankfully I also don't have high ping complicating my performance further.


----------



## zantetheo

The player with 20 ping killed the player with 60 ping in a little more than 2 seconds
From the perspective of the player with 60 ping he was killed in 0.1 seconds

thats make me sad....i wonder how much different will be with 150 ping


----------



## Pionir

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Where did you pull that quote from r0ach? I can't find it....
> 
> So why should I not use USB 3.0 on my gaming rig?
> 
> EDIT: ok nevermind I found it now, link here if anyone else has not seen this yet.






daguardian, just click on the green arrow next to the name (Originally Posted by r0ach -> )

For ping, test this :
http://www.cfos.de/en/cfosspeed/cfosspeed.htm
http://www.asrock.com/feature/XFast/XFastLAN/index.asp
Gigabyte Lan Optimizer
http://www.leatrix.com/leatrix-latency-fix


----------



## Pionir

guys from the FR have 6 or 12 ...also, Swiss guy is a killer







250 Mb/s









My life is Switzerland








....


----------



## Sempre

All this talk about low pings makes me jelly

My ping hovers around 90-110 almost all the time. Is there a significant advantage in playing with low ping like below 50? I have never experienced it and I'm wondering if it's worth it to keep upgrading my rig or it'll be a diminishing return, since my main game is BF4.


----------



## snow cakes




----------



## Pionir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> All this talk about low pings makes me jelly
> 
> My ping hovers around 90-110 almost all the time. Is there a significant advantage in playing with low ping like below 50? I have never experienced it and I'm wondering if it's worth it to keep upgrading my rig or it'll be a diminishing return, since my main game is BF4.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zantetheo*
> 
> The player with 20 ping killed the player with 60 ping in a little more than 2 seconds
> From the perspective of the player with 60 ping he was killed in 0.1 seconds


This happens to me a lot







sometimes I think is fired only one shot, so fast it's all over for me ...


----------



## DirtySocks

Just finished new build and cant wait to boom boom again now with juicy fps


----------



## DoomDash

Most servers I played on I have 10-20 ping.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I can't wait to get my PC back up and running, replacement mobo arriving Monday but still need more monies to get new Watercooling stuff


----------



## DOOOLY

So anyone else having issues with battlelog ? I can't join a server and i have no friends in my com center.


----------



## methadon36

Battlelog is down right now. I have no stat and cannot join game.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> PB has been known to cause stuttering issues, I am not saying it is the cause of your issue 100%, but its certainly worth checking, look forward to seeing your results.


PB is updated and the stutter remains.









This is a clip of the stuttering I'm getting, that happens a few times every 60 seconds.




I cannot explain why I'm getting this its started about a month ago >.< temps were 51ºc socket, 43ºC CPU , 62ºC/ 59ºCmax on GPU/Vram . 1.7gb Vram max used, no clocks changing.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> PB is updated and the stutter remains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a clip of the stuttering I'm getting, that happens a few times every 60 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot explain why I'm getting this its started about a month ago >.< temps were 51ºc socket, 43ºC CPU , 62ºC/ 59ºCmax on GPU/Vram . 1.7gb Vram max used, no clocks changing.


Try disabling Origin notifications and disabling in game notifcations. Fixed it for me. You can find those in the Origin applications settings.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Try disabling Origin notifications and disabling in game notifcations. Fixed it for me. You can find those in the Origin applications settings.


THANK YOU I'm pretty sure disabling that and ingame origin stopped it, I have no idea why that started all of a sudden if they have been on since release and it just started @[email protected]

So far 2 games stutter free!!


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> PB is updated and the stutter remains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a clip of the stuttering I'm getting, that happens a few times every 60 seconds.
> 
> I cannot explain why I'm getting this its started about a month ago >.< temps were 51ºc socket, 43ºC CPU , 62ºC/ 59ºCmax on GPU/Vram . 1.7gb Vram max used, no clocks changing.


This would drive me crazy, kind of like my old crashing problem did.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> THANK YOU I'm pretty sure disabling that and ingame origin stopped it, I have no idea why that started all of a sudden if they have been on since release and it just started @[email protected]
> 
> So far 2 games stutter free!!


Well keep going and see what happens. Good luck out there


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> This would drive me crazy, kind of like my old crashing problem did.


Yea it was getting frustrating, thankfully Maintenance Bot had the fix!


----------



## reznorek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> My 40-year-old reflexes are at a relative disadvantage anyway, thankfully I also don't have high ping complicating my performance further.


My also 40 years old reflex allow me smashing properly oponents only when am resting my old bones sitting in AA or tank


----------



## GoldenTiger

Finally tried an offensive recon after 750+ hours of BC2, BF3, and BF4 combined, always had played assault (medic in other games). Fun as heck stuff.... suits my playstyle way better overall, and really wishing I had given it a shot sooner.


----------



## DirtySocks

Ye sniping is only great when you are the one sniping


----------



## 98uk

Found a dog tag box, but it was on top of a stack of rocks that couldn't be climbed.

Went and got a chopper and bailed... and missed the rocks. Team mate noticed what was going on, raced to the other chopper, landed fine and stole the tag.

Should have taken more care really...


----------



## Speedster159

How big is the total install of Battlefield 4 with all the expansions?

I may run out of space sooner or later on my SSD.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtySocks*
> 
> Ye sniping is only great when you are the one sniping


No, I don't mean sniping as a recon, I'm talking about offensive recon







, aka pushing with the battle and not sitting 600m back behind your base doing nothing. I also have never played a recon prior to this in all of my Battlefield time







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> How big is the total install of Battlefield 4 with all the expansions?
> 
> I may run out of space sooner or later on my SSD.


My battlefield 4 folder with all expansions installed is sitting at 55.8GB disk space used







.


----------



## DirtySocks

Well yea whatever







.

Oced cpu to 4.4 ghz and playing BF4 now 110 fps ultra







i Love dis


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtySocks*
> 
> Well yea whatever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Oced cpu to 4.4 ghz and playing BF4 now 110 fps ultra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i Love dis


What card?

You're doing the rig listing wrong.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> No, I don't mean sniping as a recon, I'm talking about offensive recon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , aka pushing with the battle and not sitting 600m back behind your base doing nothing. I also have never played a recon prior to this in all of my Battlefield time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> My battlefield 4 folder with all expansions installed is sitting at 55.8GB disk space used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Right thanks.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> All this talk about low pings makes me jelly
> 
> My ping hovers around 90-110 almost all the time. Is there a significant advantage in playing with low ping like below 50? I have never experienced it and I'm wondering if it's worth it to keep upgrading my rig or it'll be a diminishing return, since my main game is BF4.


Of course there is; basic networking. And you need to upgrade your internet connection not your "rig". Well, it depends on where you live and how physically far away the servers are but a faster connection is another key. You should be sorting the server browser by ping and going from there when picking a server to play on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reznorek*
> 
> My also 40 years old reflex allow me smashing properly opponents only when am resting my old bones sitting in AA or tank


Yeah I'm a vehicle/engie person as well. Twitchy inf play doesn't suit my style as much. Been playing Assault this weekend just for something diff and to try/unlock out some ARs for a change and I have the KDR hit to show. I played my first round of Locker last night lol and only cause that was next map soon after join.


----------



## reznorek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yeah I'm a vehicle/engie person as well. Twitchy inf play doesn't suit my style as much. Been playing Assault this weekend just for something diff and to try/unlock out some ARs for a change and I have the KDR hit to show. I played my first round of Locker last night lol and only cause that was next map soon after join.


But the thing is when i fire up BF3 im doing quite well as a assault/medic. Recently im trying proof that my G3A3 is much better than all those long and heavy sniper rifles. And many times those guys hidden far away from me dying with hole in the head








TDM in BF3 for me its much, much better than BF4.


----------



## the9quad

I think it is all in what you play alot of. Get used to BF3 and BF4 feels weird and vice versa. I pretty much enjoy both, but havent played 3 in a long time. In fact with Dragon AGe:inquisition out, I havent done much else other than that. I played one of the new BF4 maps, it was cool but the medic changes kind of soured it for me.


----------



## reznorek

Last 2-3 months play both games and hit detection, netcode, invisible walls, dying behind cover etc is completely different for the benefit of BF3.
In BF 4 bullets often simply disappear after firing, grenades and RPGs almost always (as I throw this as just before dying), in BF3 this does not happen.


----------



## Bloodbath

Anyone else having issues when trying to get into a multiplayer match and it says BF4 has stopped working? just in the last couple of days. I know EA servers got DDos'd maybe that's got something to do with it but haven't been able to get into a game since Friday night.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reznorek*
> 
> Last 2-3 months play both games and hit detection, netcode, invisible walls, dying behind cover etc is completely different for the benefit of BF3.
> In BF 4 bullets often simply disappear after firing, grenades and RPGs almost always (as I throw this as just before dying), in BF3 this does not happen.


Gotta be something on your end network-wise, I have never heard of or seen this happen myself, in BF4







. That or the server you play on is bad...







, I have a "good" list of servers I keep in my favorites as some are laggy/glitchy, especially if they don't auto-kick people with super-high pings (150+).


----------



## DirtySocks

Terrible, horrendeous, sickening packet loss every time sigh man sigh sigh sigh.
After reducing Network something setting in game settings i had pretty good matches.

Pp-2000 with silencer rocks. Appeared behind 5 guys and left them there dead









@Speedster: Whats wrong with my sig?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtySocks*
> 
> Terrible, horrendeous, sickening packet loss every time sigh man sigh sigh sigh.
> After reducing Network something setting in game settings i had pretty good matches.
> 
> Pp-2000 with silencer rocks. Appeared behind 5 guys and left them there dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Speedster: Whats wrong with my sig?


You should do as the other users and create a rig in the built-in function of the site







Keeps things more tidy


----------



## DirtySocks

Had that several months, then i saw someone using it and i did myself aswel







.


----------



## reznorek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Gotta be something on your end network-wise, I have never heard of or seen this happen myself, in BF4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That or the server you play on is bad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I have a "good" list of servers I keep in my favorites as some are laggy/glitchy, especially if they don't auto-kick people with super-high pings (150+).


Man, are you serious?! You never before see this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqwRg76AWJY&hd=1

and this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrt_PExyoAQ&hd=1

and this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fvhu2BCsWN8&hd=1

Such places is much more on other maps (Caspian, Golmud etc). I showed you only three examples in my videos.
To compare very short video of BF3:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6e2xi6K2tzM&hd=1

I have over 2000h in both games, belive me, i know what im talking about


----------



## Ghost12

Holy broken video spam, try a spoiler when re- post it working.


----------



## mtbiker033

we need more US players on classic mode! I have a favorite list of classic servers only and there are about 40 or 50 but most of them are empty









if you haven't tried it yet give it a go!


----------



## GoldenTiger

Reznorek, broken links but no I have never watched BF videos, I play MMO's competitively though.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> we need more US players on classic mode! I have a favorite list of classic servers only and there are about 40 or 50 but most of them are empty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you haven't tried it yet give it a go!


Classic Domination is probably my favorite gametype but I'm not a fan of it so much in CQ. I can't stand the squad leader only spawn, I normally play solo so finding a competent squad leader is next to impossible.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Classic Domination is probably my favorite gametype but I'm not a fan of it so much in CQ. I can't stand the squad leader only spawn, I normally play solo so finding a competent squad leader is next to impossible.


I only play with a group of friends, if they aren't on I don't even bother with BF4. I like SL only spawn, makes playing SL more important and requires you to position yourself as a good spawn point and to stay alive







, heck I wish they would take out the spawn beacon and spawning on any team vehicle. there is too much random spawning and you can't control a map tactically imo.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I am pretty sure you can't spawn on _any_ team vehicle&#8230;only "transport" ones.

And sounds like you would prefer Classic mode.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> , heck I wish they would take out the spawn beacon and spawning on any team vehicle. there is too much random spawning and you can't control a map tactically imo.


I really hate spawn beacons...







I also wish they would remove it. I don't mind the vehicle spawning too much.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> I am pretty sure you can't spawn on _any_ team vehicle&#8230;only "transport" ones.
> 
> And sounds like you would prefer Classic mode.


you're right I only play classic mode (check my post about 5 back)!







that's right only team transport vehicles that could go too imo!


----------



## xSociety

Well the CTE fix they have in now is that you can't spawn on a friendly under fire or when at all suppressed. It's so much better.

Beacons aren't a problem but the parachuting from a beacon spawn is. Rooftop camper ruin many a Rush maps.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> you're right I only play classic mode (check my post about 5 back)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's right only team transport vehicles that could go too imo!


IDK I wish more of the transport vehicles were full when I spawn in&#8230;at least it's _teamplay_.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> IDK I wish more of the transport vehicles were full when I spawn in&#8230;at least it's _teamplay_.


I can agree with that!


----------



## faction87

oh god why cant people make the game just work, that would be amazing right???!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im bout to flip out ive been sitting here for the past 2-3 hours trying to figure out why in the hell is stupid ass BF4/ORIGIN not working..

Basically I go into origin and Play BF4./Usually Opens FIREFOX for server list.

Nothing works to do this I can click the BF4 ICON 64bit, the origin laucnher or anything, getting extremely upset and bout this close to never playing this game ever again.

can someone assist me before i destroy somthing???

thanks


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faction87*
> 
> oh god why cant people make the game just work, that would be amazing right???!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Im bout to flip out ive been sitting here for the past 2-3 hours trying to figure out why in the hell is stupid ass BF4/ORIGIN not working..
> 
> Basically I go into origin and Play BF4./Usually Opens FIREFOX for server list.
> 
> Nothing works to do this I can click the BF4 ICON 64bit, the origin laucnher or anything, getting extremely upset and bout this close to never playing this game ever again.
> 
> can someone assist me before i destroy somthing???
> 
> thanks


have you tried just opening mozilla, going to battlelog.com then signing in, open browser then joining that way instead of trying to go through origin first? I was just playing about an hour ago wiith 0 issue.

I personally never startup bf4 through origin first, I directly go to battlelog, choose a server to join, and it starts origin in the background then the game itself.


----------



## faction87

Yes i have and it works fine, I jus dont fell like having 5342 steps to do to play the damn game.

Before i used origin to lauch bf4 server list online and id connect now thats not even working.
guess i jus wont worry bout it then and do it that way I jus dont want have to add all these extra steps To do so.


----------



## faction87

Could be because Orign Cache folder is on C: drive and the ORigin Games is on D: Drive? Im guessing yes.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faction87*
> 
> Could be because Orign Cache folder is on C: drive and the ORigin Games is on D: Drive? Im guessing yes.


Have you tried right-clicking on BF4 in Origin and select repair install?


----------



## DoomDash

I've been iron site bolt actioning, its fun.


----------



## 98uk

Hrmph, already bored of the FS maps









I think the lack of inf combat limits replayability to be honest.


----------



## zantetheo

FS maps are sooo boring (so big)....like it was armored kil

Graphics are really cool and beautiful but again very big to handle too many vehicles. *Just played once every map* with my frineds (same opinion) and thats it back to Seige...


----------



## Speedster159

Is the GUI Items so blurry?

Also how can you guys stand Depth of Field... o.0 The default is 50% and I thought something was wrong elsewhere until I turned down the DOF to 0.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zantetheo*
> 
> FS maps are sooo boring (so big)....like it was armored kil
> 
> Graphics are really cool and beautiful but again very big to handle too many vehicles. *Just played once every map* with my frineds (same opinion) and thats it back to Seige...


Big isn't necessarily an issue, it's getting the balance between vehicle battles and infantry.

Previous bf maps have balanced it well, I forget the name... But the bf4 map based on the oilfields, kubra dam in bf2 etc...

It means those players who can't get vehicles because they're all taken aren't just stuck running between flags and getting taken down by helicopters.


----------



## DoomDash

If vehicles were not in BF4 I would have such a sick K/D ratio, but I don't mind the challenge of fighting against them even as infantry ( usually ).

Anyway, I went back and named all my shadow play clips, I have 28 clips of me sniping helicopter pilots with bolt actions or the bow, plus a lot more cool stuff... so hopefully I can get more hits this time.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Big isn't necessarily an issue, it's getting the balance between vehicle battles and infantry.
> 
> Previous bf maps have balanced it well, I forget the name... But the bf4 map based on the oilfields, kubra dam in bf2 etc...
> 
> It means those players who can't get vehicles because they're all taken aren't just stuck running between flags and getting taken down by helicopters.


Agree, played them only momentarily, they cater to vehicles or recons, everyone else is target practice with little option in between. Spend much of the game in spawn screen waiting for a vehicle or much of the time in spawn screen dead.

Hopefully they will release another dlc with a combo of bf3 and previous title *epic* maps.

March can now not come soon enough for Hardline as seriously bored with the maps in this one.


----------



## 98uk

I would literally give my spleen to my Strike at Karkand on BF4.

You hear me DICE, my spleen!


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faction87*
> 
> Yes i have and it works fine, I jus dont fell like having 5342 steps to do to play the damn game.
> 
> Before i used origin to lauch bf4 server list online and id connect now thats not even working.
> guess i jus wont worry bout it then and do it that way I jus dont want have to add all these extra steps To do so.


I had some issues with my server list last night too, apparently EA/Origin was having some issues. After playing for about an hour it seemed to back to normal (about 10pm est)They had a note about some maintenance today.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I have 28 clips of me sniping helicopter pilots with bolt actions or *the bow*, plus a lot more cool stuff


HAX!!!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I would literally give my spleen to my Strike at Karkand on BF4.
> 
> You hear me DICE, my spleen!


Would be nice to see a couple of those old maps converted to BF4 for sure.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zantetheo*
> 
> FS maps are sooo boring (so big)....like it was armored kil
> 
> Graphics are really cool and beautiful but again very big to handle too many vehicles. *Just played once every map* with my frineds (same opinion) and thats it back to Seige...


Well each to their own I guess.

I find FS has the best maps in BF4, it actually feels like I am playing Battlefield again, and not a wanna-be-CoD hybrid. (cough, cough.. BF3)

Of course the patch changes coupled with the new maps is what makes it work for me, and without those changes the maps would not be enjoyable - as the base game would still be a sticking point.

These maps are non-linear, large and offer many different strategies -unlike all maps before.


----------



## SalmonTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I would literally give my spleen to my Strike at Karkand on BF4.
> 
> You hear me DICE, my spleen!


I haz no spleen, bit if I did....

I'd love to see Dragon Valley from BF2. And Karkand. And Wake Island.


----------



## 98uk

For Kubra Dam, i'm willing to give away my perfectly healthy liver.


----------



## mtbiker033

since we are dreaming about classic maps, I'm just going to throw my personal favorite in there, Warlord from BF2 SF!


----------



## DirtySocks

Must love fps drops from 75 to 20 or lower. Specially when moving and looking around + engaging in fights


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> For Kubra Dam, i'm willing to give away my perfectly healthy liver.


i'd give my undoubtedly damaged liver for Kubra. i'd like to see them release classic BF2 maps at full scale, not the truncated versions we got for BF3.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> i'd give my undoubtedly damaged liver for Kubra. i'd like to see them release classic BF2 maps at full scale, not the truncated versions we got for BF3.


totally agree!


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faction87*
> 
> oh god why cant people make the game just work, that would be amazing right???!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Im bout to flip out ive been sitting here for the past 2-3 hours trying to figure out why in the hell is stupid ass BF4/ORIGIN not working..
> 
> Basically I go into origin and Play BF4./Usually Opens FIREFOX for server list.
> 
> Nothing works to do this I can click the BF4 ICON 64bit, the origin laucnher or anything, getting extremely upset and bout this close to never playing this game ever again.
> 
> can someone assist me before i destroy somthing???
> 
> thanks


Try resetting your browser settings. This has happened to me before and doing this fixed it.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> For Kubra Dam, i'm willing to give away my perfectly healthy liver.


LOL you must really love that map!









I really wish they would have added Scout Heli's to more than 1 map in FS.







Giants of Karelia would be great with a Scout Heli available, and Hammerhead as well.


----------



## Grindhouse

Help pls. I can't join any servers today. i get the message that Port 3659 is not open.
I played yesterday and didnt have that problem.

Anyone have the same problem ?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> LOL you must really love that map!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish they would have added Scout Heli's to more than 1 map in FS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giants of Karelia would be great with a Scout Heli available, and Hammerhead as well.


I don't know why, but the BF2 maps just had something about them that made them feel special. I mean, still, one of my most played maps on BF4 is Gulf of Oman.

Maps like Kubra, Mashtuur, Zatar Wetlands, Daqing Oilfields, Wake Island were just pure fun. I know they re-did Wake for BF3, but I hated that gloomy and rainy weather they had. Wake is meant to be beaches!



Here's an old SS I found. Pretty sure I would have been banned for this in BF4 already


----------



## daguardian

So wish we had the ol BF2 scoreboard back - it should have never changed.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> So wish we had the ol BF2 scoreboard back - it should have never changed.


there is a bunch of things from BF2 they should have never changed!


----------



## SalmonTaco

I wish we had the ability to designate tactical points on the map that weren't flags.

In BF2 you could drop those "smoke points" and get all tacticool.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> there is a bunch of things from BF2 they should have never changed!


My biggest issue with BF2 was the rampant hacking and exploits. It was pretty much just out of control for a good period of time.

But yeah, maps like Karkand, Wake, Gulf were awesome fun for sure...


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Well each to their own I guess.
> 
> I find FS has the best maps in BF4, it actually feels like I am playing Battlefield again, and not a wanna-be-CoD hybrid. (cough, cough.. BF3)
> 
> Of course the patch changes coupled with the new maps is what makes it work for me, and without those changes the maps would not be enjoyable - as the base game would still be a sticking point.
> 
> These maps are non-linear, large and offer many different strategies -unlike all maps before.


Roger THAT. I think some people might be playing the wrong franchise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> My biggest issue with BF2 was the rampant hacking and exploits. It was pretty much just out of control for a good period of time.
> 
> But yeah, maps like Karkand, Wake, Gulf were awesome fun for sure...


Yeah it was a good and very fun game with some great features but nostalgia and rose-colored glasses play a fairly large role in all these comments.


----------



## DoomDash

My montage video is 10gb, and my upload speed is a pathetic 1mbps.... it's going to be awhile. I also can't do much when its uploading.


----------



## Wilksy288

Hi, just a quick question, is this still worth getting with regards to Hardline coming out soon? is there still a good player base online?

Many thanks

Wilksy


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wilksy288*
> 
> Hi, just a quick question, is this still worth getting with regards to Hardline coming out soon? is there still a good player base online?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Wilksy


Lot's of people still playing, more support incoming or rumored, plenty to do. I'm not even sure hardline will be worth it.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wilksy288*
> 
> Hi, just a quick question, is this still worth getting with regards to Hardline coming out soon? is there still a good player base online?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Wilksy


More patches to come, more phantom stuff and rumour has it... More content.

No idea really, but worth picking up.


----------



## Wilksy288

Cheers guys, was just wondering as i dropped £80 on this for xbox360 when it came out and was thouroughly annoyed!
Now im on PC i will give it a second chance!
Also do many people on here play together? This is my first foray into pc gaming so dont really have people to game with haha!

thanks

Wilksy


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wilksy288*
> 
> Cheers guys, was just wondering as i dropped £80 on this for xbox360 when it came out and was thouroughly annoyed!
> Now im on PC i will give it a second chance!
> Also do many people on here play together? This is my first foray into pc gaming so dont really have people to game with haha!
> 
> thanks
> 
> Wilksy


Check out this thread you should be able to find people to play with in our platoon:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1470349/ocn-battlefield-4-bf4-platooon


----------



## prescotter

Hello OCN BF4 players, could you guys please take a look at this:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1528412/potential-ddos-during-bf4-5vs5-scrim

Greatly appreciate it


----------



## Deadboy90

Hey so im having an issue with BF4 with my new crossfire setup. (The first time I have ever had issue with BF4!). I keep getting the Directx error. Any ideas to fix it?


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hey so im having an issue with BF4 with my new crossfire setup. (The first time I have ever had issue with BF4!). I keep getting the Directx error. Any ideas to fix it?


what driver?

which cards? (2x 7950?)

ULPS?

But I would put money on it being caused by pagefile.

Have you set an amount or is it turned off?

Try setting your pagefile to about 20Gb and see if you still get the DirectX crash.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> what driver?
> 
> which cards? (2x 7950?)
> 
> ULPS?
> 
> But I would put money on it being caused by pagefile.
> 
> Have you set an amount or is it turned off?
> 
> Try setting your pagefile to about 20Gb and see if you still get the DirectX crash.


Xfire 7950, fresh 14.9 driver install, ULPS disabled, pagefile was at 0 but i set it to auto and was able to play for about 60 seconds before i got CTD. Its wierd, i never had these problems with my single card. I even had pagefile set to 0 with my single card with no issue.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Xfire 7950, fresh 14.9 driver install, ULPS disabled, pagefile was at 0 but i set it to auto and was able to play for about 60 seconds before i got CTD. Its wierd, i never had these problems with my single card. I even had pagefile set to 0 with my single card with no issue.


Overclocked? Normally the Directx error is overclock related.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> My montage video is 10gb, and my upload speed is a pathetic 1mbps.... it's going to be awhile. I also can't do much when its uploading.


10GB?! Dang, scale it down son!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> More patches to come, more phantom stuff and rumour has it... More content.
> 
> No idea really, but worth picking up.


Given how far off the next BF is, sometime in 2016, I think this game will have a good player base for a while. Looking forward to more content, patches, etc.


----------



## Wilksy288

Im guessing that i will need to get the premium version, so that i get all the DLC and best experience online??

Wilksy


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Overclocked? Normally the Directx error is overclock related.


The Directx error went away when i set pagefile to auto. Now it just CTD with no message.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wilksy288*
> 
> Im guessing that i will need to get the premium version, so that i get all the DLC and best experience online??
> 
> Wilksy


The premium package adds a loooooot of new content, achievements, weapons, maps etc... well worth getting.

Be sure to shop around for the best deals.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wilksy288*
> 
> Im guessing that i will need to get the premium version, so that i get all the DLC and best experience online??
> 
> Wilksy


Yes, all DLC is released now, and Premium Edition is the way to go.







It was recently on sale at Origin for almost half price. Not sure if this sale is still going on though.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> 10GB?! Dang, scale it down son!


9:30 sec @ 1440p.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> The Directx error went away when i set pagefile to auto. Now it just CTD with no message.


OK then, try setting it manually to 20GB and see what results you get.

I see BF4 use more than 15GB pagefile when I play.

EDIT: also, what in-game settings are you using? I would not use ultra textures with your set-up, you will run out of VRAM - this could cause a CTD.


----------



## DoomDash

400mb page file for me.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> 400mb page file for me.


I use a 2GB fixed size pagefile on my second SSD. I don't think that anyone should be using a 15 or 20GB pagefile, especially on an SSD...







The max should be 8GB in almost any scenario.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> OK then, try setting it manually to 20GB and see what results you get.
> 
> I see BF4 use more than 15GB pagefile when I play.
> 
> EDIT: also, what in-game settings are you using? I would not use ultra textures with your set-up, you will run out of VRAM - this could cause a CTD.


I have been using Ultra settings since before I had the 2nd card. Also with x4 AA and 125% resolution scale.


----------



## xSociety

Started using the Bulldog again for that Assault dogtag because I already have over 500+ kills with all the ARs so I haven't used them in awhile and damn does the Bulldog destroy people!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I have been using Ultra settings since before I had the 2nd card. Also with x4 AA and 125% resolution scale.


The law of diminishing returns is strong with this one.


----------



## Curleyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wilksy288*
> 
> Im guessing that i will need to get the premium version, so that i get all the DLC and best experience online??
> 
> Wilksy


cdkeys.com is a fantastic website to get cheaper keys. Have bought from them multiple times as have others. I got bf4 + prem from them for $30 when the game was first released, lmao. Currently goes for $32 for premium alone now.


----------



## The Source

FYI about the OCN platoon, the founder and the only person able to edit the members list is out of commission at the moment due to health issues so there isn't any point in requesting to join at this time as the 200 soldier limit has been reached (has been for months now). You can still apply just don't expect to be excepted right away.


----------



## Deadboy90

So I step out of one problem and right into another...

So my Directx error and pagefile debacle is fixed but now my new 2nd gpu card wont clock up when im playing this game











This only happens with the Directx11 API, with Mantle the GPU clocks up to what its supposed to be, 1000mhz. I would just use mantle but the memory leak is so bad it crashes after a while. Plz send help









And ULPS is disabled via regedit so its not that.


----------



## 98uk

Next DLC announcement on the 9th eh?


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So I step out of one problem and right into another...
> 
> So my Directx error and pagefile debacle is fixed but now my new 2nd gpu card wont clock up when im playing this game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This only happens with the Directx11 API, with Mantle the GPU clocks up to what its supposed to be, 1000mhz. I would just use mantle but the memory leak is so bad it crashes after a while. Plz send help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ULPS is disabled via regedit so its not that.


How about your settings in AB? Is ULPS disabled there as well? maybe worth a shot....

Also that version of AB you are using is old, try updating it.

You are not in windowed mode?

Checked synchronise settings in AB?

pagefile _*debacle*_ ? lol ok


----------



## DoomDash

Hey guys, I finished uploading my montage ( lots of heli pilots sniped ) please like for me







Also if you have a reddit account I could use some upvotes: http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/2ocqdb/28_heli_pilots_sniped_recon_montage_phantom_bow/

Best viewed in 1440P of course. YT downgraded the quality a bit as usual


----------



## (sic)

Some nice shots there man. I seem to have a much harder time taking out pilots in BF4 vs BF3. Better glass? Worse aim... IDK









In Flames


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Hey guys, I finished uploading my montage ( lots of heli pilots sniped ) please like for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also if you have a reddit account I could use some upvotes: http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/2ocqdb/28_heli_pilots_sniped_recon_montage_phantom_bow/
> 
> Best viewed in 1440P of course. YT downgraded the quality a bit as usual


Good stuff.







That bow kill with the helo going up, from below, is just dumb though.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That bow kill with the helo going up, from below, is just dumb though.


It's not the first time I've killed someone from that angel, in my last montage video the very last heli I snipe seems to go through the floor board too. But, I'm not complaining, I'll take it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *(sic)*
> 
> In Flames


Yeah, two pretty heavy songs, I know for some people that will be a turn off but it's the kind of music I like and it flows really well with montages.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Yeah, two pretty heavy songs, I know for some people that will be a turn off but it's the kind of music I like and it flows really well with montages.


I haven't watched yet (at work)... but please tell me it's not heavy metal or some awful trance.

Music should be ambient at most...


----------



## (sic)

Rock/metal is soothing to me! I saw those guys in Dallas years ago. Hell of a show! On Halloween my wife and I went to the Prepare for Hell tour (Korn, Slipknot). One of the best shows I've been to.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *(sic)*
> 
> Rock/metal is soothing to me! I saw those guys in Dallas years ago. Hell of a show! On Halloween my wife and I went to the Prepare for Hell tour (Korn, Slipknot). One of the best shows I've been to.


Oh lawd.... I remember Korn was cool when I was like 14 ha


----------



## (sic)

If it makes you feel good inside, LOL all you want.







We all have different tastes in music. All I know is that the music that is considered good these days by the mass majority is just plain awful.

Good day sir.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *(sic)*
> 
> If it makes you feel good inside, LOL all you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have different tastes in music. All I know is that the music that is considered good these days by the mass majority is just plain awful.
> 
> Good day sir.


Lie all you want. I know you like Taylor Swift.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *(sic)*
> 
> Some nice shots there man. I seem to have a much harder time taking out pilots in BF4 vs BF3. Better glass? Worse aim... IDK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Flames


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I haven't watched yet (at work)... but please tell me it's not heavy metal or some awful trance.
> 
> Music should be ambient at most...


First song is "In Flames" Cloud Connected , which is melodic death metal according to wiki, however I wouldn't personally describe them that way, and at least to me I picked a very average joe friendly song. I could be wrong, it's been so long since I've been into this music I don't know what would annoy others. I didn't want to turn people off like I said, but I just love this music for it.

The second song is "Fear Factory" Zero Signal, which I always liked from the Mortal Kombat movie, during the fight scene of Johnny Cage and Scorpion. Again, it's hard, it's got some screaming, but it also has a lot of melody and a nice chorus ( IMO ). To me these are a nice medium between some of the even harder stuff I listen to.

I was thinking about some punk, but I couldn't find the perfect fit for me. My first montage I had a technoy song from the animatrix soundtrack, and a punk song.

You know what really grinds my gears? I go through all the work to make what I feel is a high quality montage ( maybe I'm crazy ), and if you aren't famous and you post that on reddit you get downvoted like crazy. It's really disheartening. I often upvote people for this very reason, even if I wasn't super impressed by what I saw, I applaud the effort.

But reddit, full of ****ers.


----------



## (sic)

Well like her and her music are two entirely different things.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Music should be ambient at most...


Real music should rock your world son!







You must be getting old...


----------



## (sic)

^ Lol this!


----------



## DoomDash

Yeah looks like I may have to conform next time if I want any hopes at getting up votes, sadly.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Real music should rock your world son!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be getting old...


I meant in game videos









Although, I suppose most people won't like my music. I enjoy a bit of meregue to dance to with the chicas at night


----------



## Sempre

Nice clips DoomDash







. After i watched your video I hopped in a rush game and sniped a heli pilot from the second try







, i've rarely done it before.

In general i'm starting to like good kill-streak, semi-long game play videos with no music or commentary at all. Like Threatty's MilSim Series or XTS-Ravic videos.


----------



## DirtySocks

Yesterday i had badass score 34-3. My best sniping score ever in bf history








Must unlock the bow


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Next DLC announcement on the 9th eh?


If they are adding another dlc past Final Stand that'll be cool. I wonder what they will do though, new maps (hopefully), remakes?


----------



## gdubc

I would like to see a mix of new and remade.


----------



## Sempre

I wish they would bring Bandar Desert. One of the most beautiful maps ever imo.


----------



## 98uk

I suspect it'll be bf3 conversions.

Take not so much time to spruce up and they feel new.

I don't even mind, I'm ready for karkand.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> It's not the first time I've killed someone from that angel, in my last montage video the very last heli I snipe seems to go through the floor board too. But, I'm not complaining, I'll take it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, two pretty heavy songs, I know for some people that will be a turn off but it's the kind of music I like and it flows really well with montages.


Seeing In Flames in Dallas on the 13th for I think the fourth time.









My favorite band is Gojira, not sure if you've heard them before but if you like metal, they are the best out there.


----------



## Sheyster

Regarding a final DLC release, it would be nice to have:


1 good CQ map (something like Talah Market from BF3)
1 good LARGE desert vehicle map
1 good old map from BF2/BF3 (Karkand?)
1 good city map (like Shanghai/Dawnbreaker)
Personal request: All the above maps should also have 1 scout heli (2 for the desert map) on each side.


----------



## SgtRotty

^^^^^^

Vietnam maps


----------



## SalmonTaco

Sharqi Peninsula was an awesome BF2 map - I'd like to see that one re-done.


----------



## Ghost12

Loadout still will not apply. Been in this morning to sort it out for a game this weekend and still the same issue, various kits/vehicles will not save. Is a pita


----------



## daguardian

Ghost have you tried the volume trick?

Just change your loadout to how you want it then go to audio settings and adjust the master volume by 1% then press esc and save when it prompts.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Ghost have you tried the volume trick?
> 
> Just change your loadout to how you want it then go to audio settings and adjust the master volume by 1% then press esc and save when it prompts.


So change the loadout to suit in game? rather than battlelog. Thanks for the tip, will try it later today when load up for a game.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalmonTaco*
> 
> Sharqi Peninsula was an awesome BF2 map - I'd like to see that one re-done.


Wow, forgot about this one... I also want that back too...


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Hey guys, I finished uploading my montage ( lots of heli pilots sniped ) please like for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also if you have a reddit account I could use some upvotes: http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/2ocqdb/28_heli_pilots_sniped_recon_montage_phantom_bow/
> 
> Best viewed in 1440P of course. YT downgraded the quality a bit as usual


Don't mean to spam this or anything, but in case some of you missed my montage







. Last time I bump it I promise.

Still so upset that yt screws over the quality. Any way to avoid this? My original footage is so CRISP. Also, when do my first C4 kill that footage specifically looks worse than the rest of the video, so I really don't understand how yt does this.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Wow, forgot about this one... I also want that back too...


Karkand, Sharqi, Wake would all be good ones to re-do.


----------



## daguardian

Why no-one ever mentions Road to Jalalabad- loved that map, maybe it will be in it?

Karkand is great and Wake can be fun, but would like to see a re-make of a map we have not seen in BF3/BF4.

I really want some jungle maps - something from BF:Vietnam would be nice...


----------



## zantetheo

Grand Bazar i loved this map...infatry with 2 LAV only.


----------



## Ghost12

Battlefield ground vehicle physics have always been pretty bad but after just playing a couple of the new ones, Hammerhead in particular on that map at least is the worst has ever been. Had to check my ping, as was terrible jarring around at times on the map but was definitely the physics. Constantly struggling to get over minor objects in the lav, getting stuck on ridiculous things. Terrible.


----------



## Deadboy90

Figured out my crossfire problem with this game. I have been playing in Borderless and crossfire needs Fullscreen to work.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zantetheo*
> 
> Grand Bazar i loved this map...infatry with 2 LAV only.


Yep, fun CQ map in BF3.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> How about your settings in AB? Is ULPS disabled there as well? maybe worth a shot....
> 
> Also that version of AB you are using is old, try updating it.
> 
> *You are not in windowed mode*?
> 
> Checked synchronise settings in AB?
> 
> pagefile _*debacle*_ ? lol ok


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Figured out my crossfire problem with this game. I have been playing in Borderless and crossfire needs Fullscreen to work.


I did already suggest that you check that, but good to see you have got it working right now


----------



## gene-z

Wait, they're trying to push more DLC for this game? The hit reg is still absolutely laughable at times, especially with the shotguns.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Wait, they're trying to push more DLC for this game? The hit reg is still absolutely laughable at times, especially with the shotguns.


I don't think they are _trying to push_, rather giving a little back to the faithful (premium) players.

I say faithful because Premium players paid for all the future DLC when they purchased it over a year ago - they showed faith in DICE (when all the evidence said not to) and now DICE seem to be about to give something back - we will have wait and see, not long now...


----------



## DirtySocks

I woulda been hella happy if they added another vehicle (Walker from 2142)







I loved those things


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> I don't think they are _trying to push_, rather giving a little back to the faithful (premium) players.
> 
> I say faithful because Premium players paid for all the future DLC when they purchased it over a year ago - they showed faith in DICE (when all the evidence said not to) and now DICE seem to be about to give something back - we will have wait and see, not long now...


wat? Free dlc incoming?


----------



## DiceAir

Hi there.

I'm having this issue with crossfire in bf4 and bf3. I can't check other games cause I don't know how to check frametime. The gpu graph is like a thick green line and I do get 60fps but it doesn't feel like 60fps. It feels like uneven fps on the screen. Hard to explain. I'm runing a qnix qx2710 that's overclocked to 96hz

This is what i tried:

1. Install all drivers since 13.9
2. using 1 and 2 crossfire bridges
3. removing 1 card from system (this is the only thing that works)
4. Disabling frame pacing from CCC
5. unparking cores
6. setting graphics to low
7. Removing overclocking on monitor
8. Check temps around 71C-80C hottest card
9. Vrm temps around 65C
10. underclockcards and still same issue
11. Disable Vsync but then I get screen tear
12. ULPS off
13. Run BF4 in fullscreen
14.make sure crossfire is enabled

So as you can see point number 3 is not giving me issues and by running a normal 1080p 60hz monitor I don't have this issue. So does any one know what could be causing it? here is the picture of my issue.

I'm on windows 8.1 and using directx. Tried mantle and it sort of solves my issue but not completely. It's almost like my gpu's getting out of sync


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there.
> 
> I'm having this issue with crossfire in bf4 and bf3. I can't check other games cause I don't know how to check frametime. The gpu graph is like a thick green line and I do get 60fps but it doesn't feel like 60fps. It feels like uneven fps on the screen. Hard to explain. I'm runing a qnix qx2710 that's overclocked to 96hz
> 
> This is what i tried:
> 
> 1. Install all drivers since 13.9
> 2. using 1 and 2 crossfire bridges
> 3. removing 1 card from system (this is the only thing that works)
> 4. Disabling frame pacing from CCC
> 5. unparking cores
> 6. setting graphics to low
> 7. Removing overclocking on monitor
> 8. Check temps around 71C-80C hottest card
> 9. Vrm temps around 65C
> 10. underclockcards and still same issue
> 
> So as you can see point number 3 is not giving me issues and by running a normal 1080p 60hz monitor I don't have this issue. So does any one know what could be causing it? here is the picture of my issue.
> 
> I'm on windows 8.1 and using directx. Tried mantle and it sort of solves my issue but not completely. It's almost like my gpu's getting out of sync


things to check that you have not mentioned..

-Disable ULPS
-Crossfire is enabled
-Running BF4 in fullscreen mode
-V-Sync is OFF
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> wat? Free dlc incoming?


Not confirmed yet... but we are hoping


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Wait, they're trying to push more DLC for this game? The hit reg is still absolutely laughable at times, especially with the shotguns.


The registration is great now. As far as the shotguns go, they are messed up because the accuracy is random, sometimes the pellets go one way and another time they go the other way.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> things to check that you have not mentioned..
> 
> -Disable ULPS
> -Crossfire is enabled
> -Running BF4 in fullscreen mode
> -V-Sync is OFF
> Not confirmed yet... but we are hoping


Ok so I did run bf4 in fullscreen, ULPS disabled, crossfire is enabled of course as with 1 card it works fine but crossfire not, vsync is on but tried with vsync off and I don't get the issue but heavy screen tear


----------



## King PWNinater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Hi there.
> 
> I'm having this issue with crossfire in bf4 and bf3. I can't check other games cause I don't know how to check frametime. The gpu graph is like a thick green line and I do get 60fps but it doesn't feel like 60fps. It feels like uneven fps on the screen. Hard to explain. I'm runing a qnix qx2710 that's overclocked to 96hz
> 
> This is what i tried:
> 
> 1. Install all drivers since 13.9
> 2. using 1 and 2 crossfire bridges
> 3. removing 1 card from system (this is the only thing that works)
> 4. Disabling frame pacing from CCC
> 5. unparking cores
> 6. setting graphics to low
> 7. Removing overclocking on monitor
> 8. Check temps around 71C-80C hottest card
> 9. Vrm temps around 65C
> 10. underclockcards and still same issue
> 11. Disable Vsync but then I get screen tear
> 12. ULPS off
> 13. Run BF4 in fullscreen
> 14.make sure crossfire is enabled
> 
> So as you can see point number 3 is not giving me issues and by running a normal 1080p 60hz monitor I don't have this issue. So does any one know what could be causing it? here is the picture of my issue.
> 
> I'm on windows 8.1 and using directx. Tried mantle and it sort of solves my issue but not completely. It's almost like my gpu's getting out of sync


The thick line in the graph is because your GPUs are running at different clock speeds.


----------



## Wilksy288

Surely the DLC would have to be free as it would be quite a kick in the teeth for premium members if they have to pay more again?
When is this DLC meant to be releasing??

Wilksy


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wilksy288*
> 
> Surely the DLC would have to be free as it would be quite a kick in the teeth for premium members if they have to pay more again?
> When is this DLC meant to be releasing??
> 
> Wilksy


Apparently something to hear on the 9th.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King PWNinater*
> 
> The thick line in the graph is because your GPUs are running at different clock speeds.


really. So how can I force my amd cards to run at full speed all the time when gaming?

I also get that my gpu graph will go up and down. Not short pikes but longer spikes like in this picture.



and then I also get the issue when I set my monitor to 96hz my fps will be max 100 vsynced


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> really. So how can I force my amd cards to run at full speed all the time when gaming?
> 
> I also get that my gpu graph will go up and down. Not short pikes but longer spikes like in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> and then I also get the issue when I set my monitor to 96hz my fps will be max 100 vsynced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


Use Afterburner to monitor/change your clock speeds.

If you OC'd your monitor (above 60hz) and you have v-sync on, your FPS will be limited to the OC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Apparently something to hear on the 9th.


Hey, glad you sorted your loadout issue


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Use Afterburner to monitor/change your clock speeds.
> 
> If you OC'd your monitor (above 60hz) and you have v-sync on, your FPS will be limited to the OC.
> Hey, glad you sorted your loadout issue


Yrs I know but my fps is 100 when on 96hz. And according to msi afterburner my gpu clock speed is the same for both but still having this issue

Here is another picture and my core clock is the same 1100mhz for both the whole time as far as afterburner is telling me


----------



## daguardian

Have you tried a clean driver install following Bradley W's guide, it is what I would try at this point, after seeing that video.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Use Afterburner to monitor/change your clock speeds.
> 
> If you OC'd your monitor (above 60hz) and you have v-sync on, your FPS will be limited to the OC.
> Hey, glad you sorted your loadout issue


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Have you tried a clean driver install following Bradley W's guide, it is what I would try at this point, after seeing that video.


well I used a software called DDU by removing drivers and then reinstalling latest 14.11.2 and still same issue. I see when using mantle it will use up all my vram according to render.drawscreeninfo 1 then my 1 gpu is something like 45% usage and other one 99% usage when disabling vsync and with csync on also the one card will have usage much higher than the other card.

I tried different framepacing methods but same issue. I'm just thinking it could be the way my monitor handles the signal etc. maybe I should just ditch my qnix and get a 1080p 144hz monitor. I hate doing that as it's awesome in some other games but some games I have this issue.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> well I used a software called DDU by removing drivers and then reinstalling latest 14.11.2 and still same issue. I see when using mantle it will use up all my vram according to render.drawscreeninfo 1 then my 1 gpu is something like 45% usage and other one 99% usage when disabling vsync and with csync on also the one card will have usage much higher than the other card.
> 
> I tried different framepacing methods but same issue. I'm just thinking it could be the way my monitor handles the signal etc. maybe I should just ditch my qnix and get a 1080p 144hz monitor. I hate doing that as it's awesome in some other games but some games I have this issue.


Here is a post for you to read

http://www.overclock.net/t/988215/how-to-remove-your-amd-ati-gpu-drivers/360_40#post_23048675


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> well I used a software called DDU by removing drivers and then reinstalling latest 14.11.2 and still same issue. I see when using mantle it will use up all my vram according to render.drawscreeninfo 1 then my 1 gpu is something like 45% usage and other one 99% usage when disabling vsync and with csync on also the one card will have usage much higher than the other card.
> 
> I tried different framepacing methods but same issue. I'm just thinking it could be the way my monitor handles the signal etc. maybe I should just ditch my qnix and get a 1080p 144hz monitor. I hate doing that as it's awesome in some other games but some games I have this issue.


I have the same monitor using SLI and haven't experience this issue. If you disable all vsync and both cards still won't hit close to 100% then there is something wrong. If both cards work 100% on their own then it's a crossfire issue. Wether that's driver related or hardware related. Maybe a bad bridge.

You could also try posting this in the AMD graphics card section. You might have better luck there. MIght be a known issue of some kind.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> well I used a software called DDU by removing drivers and then reinstalling latest 14.11.2 and still same issue. I see when using mantle it will use up all my vram according to render.drawscreeninfo 1 then my 1 gpu is something like 45% usage and other one 99% usage when disabling vsync and with csync on also the one card will have usage much higher than the other card.
> 
> I tried different framepacing methods but same issue. I'm just thinking it could be the way my monitor handles the signal etc. maybe I should just ditch my qnix and get a 1080p 144hz monitor. I hate doing that as it's awesome in some other games but some games I have this issue.


Disable ULPS. ULPS always makes my first card run at 99 usage + second card at 40 usage and lower.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> I have the same monitor using SLI and haven't experience this issue. You do have both CF bridges in place? If you disable all vsync and both cards still won't hit close to 100% then there is something wrong. If both cards work 100% on their own then it's a crossfire issue. Wether that's driver related or hardware related. Maybe a bad bridge.


Yes have both crossfire bridges installed. I tried both cards on it's own and they get 100% usage so it's not a card related issue. Maybe the new AMD driver coming out Tuesday might solve my issue. I also tried different crossfire bridges.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Disable ULPS. ULPS always makes my first card run at 99 usage + second card at 40 usage and lower.


Also disabled ULPS
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Here is a post for you to read
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/988215/how-to-remove-your-amd-ati-gpu-drivers/360_40#post_23048675


I will try that tomorrow as it's late and I need some sleep. Thanks for the info so far. People can still suggest me some fixes. Anyone else with xfire and this monitor that can test on 60hz please.

BTW as far as I can remember even on clean install of os and drivers having the same issue but will try that method tomorrow


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Yes have both crossfire bridges installed. I tried both cards on it's own and they get 100% usage so it's not a card related issue. Maybe the new AMD driver coming out Tuesday might solve my issue. I also tried different crossfire bridges.
> Also disabled ULPS


I tend to edit my posts several times after submitting so give it a few minutes before responding.

Well vsync is your problem so you'll have to try something else. What about enabling triple buffering or render frames ahead and limiting your fps to 96fps using afterburner?


----------



## Ghost12

Hangar 21 must be the == worst bf map have ever had the misfortune to play. Just imo, thinking out loud.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Hangar 21 must be the == worst bf map have ever had the misfortune to play. Just imo, thinking out loud.


You must have been playing Domination then, because I think it can be really good for CQ and even Rush.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> I tend to edit my posts several times after submitting so give it a few minutes before responding.
> 
> Well vsync is your problem so you'll have to try something else. What about enabling triple buffering or render frames ahead and limiting your fps to 96fps using afterburner?


First game doing this. so weird. usually the games limit me to my refresh rate. My issue on 60hz is still weird though. It's like objects and even the gun is like shaking. it's not microstutter but cards that's not in sync or something. also when running mantle after a while one gpu is for example 50% usage and the other one at 80-90% usage. so weird. I checked ram usage and cpu usage and both are just fine.

Also without vsync on I get massive screen tear.


----------



## Wilksy288

Im going to Have to put some serious hours into this game! So many maps I have no idea of the spawn points on the maps! Also these maps are huge! Coming from a console it's crazy haha!









Wilksy


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> You must have been playing Domination then, because I think it can be really good for CQ and even Rush.


Nope I only play conquest. Just not my cup of tea. Jets and Heli's but no ground vehicles and far too recon friendly. Each to their own lol. The visuals are nice though. Not keen on Whiteout either ( except for sraw v heli fun) but enjoy Hammerhead/Giants.

Looking forward to the 6th dlc news tomorrow, fingers crossed for Epicentre.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Nope I only play conquest. Just not my cup of tea. Jets and Heli's but no ground vehicles and far too recon friendly. Each to their own lol. The visuals are nice though. Not keen on Whiteout either ( except for sraw v heli fun) but enjoy Hammerhead/Giants.
> 
> Looking forward to the 6th dlc news tomorrow, fingers crossed for Epicentre.


Did you use the POD launchers? go into the hanger?

I think the map is great, now, at first I liked the clour/settiing, but not the map-it did take me a while to get used to, but it can be alot of fun with a good squad.


----------



## DoomDash

edit nvm


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Did you use the POD launchers? go into the hanger?
> 
> I think the map is great, now, at first I liked the clour/settiing, but not the map-it did take me a while to get used to, but it can be alot of fun with a good squad.


Try it again at some point with you, maybe as was tired after a month off and full day playing lol, was late and playing solo. Still though the map makes no sense to me, either full vehicles or none and inf centric imo, to have jets/attack heli/transport and no armoured ground is odd/pointless/daft/unbalanced.


----------



## SalmonTaco

A well placed SRAW or 2 will "balance" out those helis quite well.


----------



## Wilksy288

Just wondering if anyone uses their mic when playing BF4? Or is there a team speak people use to communicate with each other?
Sorry for these nooby questions haha









Thanks

Wilksy


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wilksy288*
> 
> Just wondering if anyone uses their mic when playing BF4? Or is there a team speak people use to communicate with each other?
> Sorry for these nooby questions haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Wilksy


Some people use it, but a lot of people have it turned off.

I find American and Russian players too loud and annoying, so I tend to leave voip turned off.


----------



## Krazee

TS FTW!


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Here is a post for you to read
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/988215/how-to-remove-your-amd-ati-gpu-drivers/360_40#post_23048675


So I tried running mantle again and now it works when running settings on high and disable the last 3 option. my fps stays on 95fps all the time. I'm so happy now. Haven't tested all the maps but some of the vanilla maps.

So for me I think it's solved. I noticed when changing graphics settings to much I get this issue if I enable mantle. So happy and man mantle feels 10x smoother than directx


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Regarding a final DLC release, it would be nice to have:
> 
> 
> 1 good CQ map (something like Talah Market from BF3)
> 1 good LARGE desert vehicle map
> 1 good old map from BF2/BF3 (Karkand?)
> 1 good city map (like Shanghai/Dawnbreaker)
> Personal request: All the above maps should also have 1 scout heli (2 for the desert map) on each side.


From BF3 I'd like to see Damavand Peak, (legendary for Rush), Seine Crossing, Grand Bazaar, Nosahr Canals (one of the best TDM maps ever), Karkand of course, Azadi Palace or Talah Market, Bandar Desert or Arborz Mountain and perhaps one of the CQC maps for mindless fun, anyone would do.


----------



## bigaza2151

So do we even know if its maps there announcing tomorrow?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigaza2151*
> 
> So do we even know if its maps there announcing tomorrow?


Nope, we don't know for sure, but we will soon enough.


----------



## The Source

https://twitter.com/tiggr_/status/542069357321285632

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/2oosuh/david_sirland_is_backing_off_the_6th_dlc_issue/


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> So I tried running mantle again and now it works when running settings on high and disable the last 3 option. my fps stays on 95fps all the time. I'm so happy now. Haven't tested all the maps but some of the vanilla maps.
> 
> So for me I think it's solved. I noticed when changing graphics settings to much I get this issue if I enable mantle. So happy and man mantle feels 10x smoother than directx


Just in case you were not aware -the frostbite engine requires a restart for graphics changes to be implemented.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> https://twitter.com/tiggr_/status/542069357321285632
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/2oosuh/david_sirland_is_backing_off_the_6th_dlc_issue/


Yeah its time to get back to reality and lower our expectations...


----------



## 98uk

Too good to be true.

Will probably be next phanton prospect thing.

I do still reckon they got a few cheeky new maps up their sleeve though... but maybe for after New Year.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Just in case you were not aware -the frostbite engine requires a restart for graphics changes to be implemented.
> Yeah its time to get back to reality and lower our expectations...


lol you don't have to resart for graphics to change. why does my game looks different after changing graphics..lol It makes me sick when people don't even know the facts.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> lol you don't have to resart for graphics to change. why does my game looks different after changing graphics..lol It makes me sick when people don't even know the facts.


Excuse me, makes you sick.... ok.

But it is true.

And to think I spent time trying to help you here - and that is how you respond?

No worries, duly noted, have a great day.


----------



## Jeemil89

The Big announcement is 5PM GMT on Battlelog: http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/2oqyod/todays_announcement_to_be_revealed_at_9am_pst5pm/


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Excuse me, makes you sick.... ok.
> 
> But it is true.
> 
> And to think I spent time trying to help you here - and that is how you respond?
> 
> No worries, duly noted, have a great day.


but then how come my game looks different when I change settings without rebooting. i can clearly see the graphics changing without rebooting. Did you mean the change from directx to mantle then yes you should reboot. I don't want to fight but I already had someone telling me nonsense that a 760ti is better than r9 280x and will give better fps. I'm sorry that I offended you. Anyway i don't know what to tell about that comment just that by setting graphics to high and leaving the last 3 options off it works so far. Will test tonight with new drivers


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> The Big announcement is 5PM GMT on Battlelog: http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/2oqyod/todays_announcement_to_be_revealed_at_9am_pst5pm/


Bet they'll announce the free gold battlepacks we all got a few weeks ago


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Bet they'll announce the free gold battlepacks we all got a few weeks ago


or announce that the announcement will be announced before Christmas


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> The Big announcement is 5PM GMT on Battlelog: http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/2oqyod/todays_announcement_to_be_revealed_at_9am_pst5pm/


Would be funny if they tell us sorry we can't fix mantle for good so the game will drop support for it and focuse on d11 enhancements.


----------



## prescotter

How is mantle working these days on HD7000 / 280 series? Months ago when i had my single HD7970 it would still crash due to memory leak


----------



## Sempre

Anyone using Raptr? I couldn't get it to work with either fullscreen, windowed or borderless


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Some people use it, but a lot of people have it turned off.
> 
> I find American and Russian players too loud and annoying, so I tend to leave voip turned off.


Gee, all of them?









This is cute coming from someone who has to listen to German all day long.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Gee, all of them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is cute coming from someone who has to listen to German all day long.


Yeah, German is pretty annoying too in regards to the language. Lucky I don't speak it.

I just meant that Russian players tend to be quite loud and obnoxious over VOIP, whereas players from the US are just... loud


----------



## Krazee

Survey posted about old maps:

https://sv.surveymonkey.com/s/VMRMP3X


----------



## 98uk

Vote BF2 maps. Incl. Kubra

Vote Kubra


----------



## Sadmoto

I wish they would code some type of map conversion so they can just shove every map they have made of previous bf games then cram them all into bf4.









I voted every bf2 map, and a few in the each other section. xD


----------



## Wilksy288

So was that survey the update which we were waiting for till 5pm??

Wilksy


----------



## DoomDash

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/news/view/battlefield-4-and-the-road-ahead/

Guys, I don't know the pre-bf3 maps well enough, so give me some to vote for, for you.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/news/view/battlefield-4-and-the-road-ahead/
> 
> Guys, I don't know the pre-bf3 maps well enough, so give me some to vote for, for you.


From BF2: Karkand, Sharqi, Warlord, Jalallabad.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/news/view/battlefield-4-and-the-road-ahead/
> 
> Guys, I don't know the pre-bf3 maps well enough, so give me some to vote for, for you.


Strike at Karkand, Zatar Wetlands, Kubra Dam, Wake Island, Sharqi, Jalalabad


----------



## nepas

They have already asked this before and the results were:



Chances are,they have already done it(and are hoping that the voting follows the last one),I do not get why so many people voted for maps that they were playing right up until the launch of BF4.I would love to see 1942/bf2/2142 maps in a new engine and the BC1/2 maps in the "revised" FB.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> They have already asked this before and the results were:
> 
> 
> 
> Chances are,they have already done it(and are hoping that the voting follows the last one),I do not get why so many people voted for maps that they were playing right up until the launch of BF4.I would love to see 1942/bf2/2142 maps in a new engine and the BC1/2 maps in the "revised" FB.


This is my worry, a load of people new since BF3 and Russian TDM/metro campers vote for crap maps and essentially we lose any decent opportunity to get something nice.

I mean, Canals was OK... but nothing special. People just want it because of the crappy TDM map...


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> They have already asked this before and the results were:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chances are,they have already done it(and are hoping that the voting follows the last one),I do not get why so many people voted for maps that they were playing right up until the launch of BF4.I would love to see 1942/bf2/2142 maps in a new engine and the BC1/2 maps in the "revised" FB.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> This is my worry, a load of people new since BF3 and Russian TDM/metro campers vote for crap maps and essentially we lose any decent opportunity to get something nice.
> 
> I mean, Canals was OK... but nothing special. People just want it because of the crappy TDM map...


But that vote was only taken from a small sample (5,717) All BF3 deathmatch diehards - without knowing how that sample was chosen its really hard to take it seriously, but its a great way to 'steer' a community ...

I'd love to see any map prior to BF3.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> This is my worry, a load of people new since BF3 and Russian TDM/metro campers vote for crap maps and essentially we lose any decent opportunity to get something nice.
> 
> I mean, Canals was OK... but nothing special. People just want it because of the crappy TDM map...


Crappy? You mean best!

That's where I would go to warm-up, unlock all attachments, and play a quick game if no friends were on.


----------



## Porter_

voted for:
Dalian Plant (BF2)
FuShe Pass (BF2)
Kubra Dam (BF2)
Mashtuur City (BF2)
Road to Jalalabad (BF2)
Strike at Karkand (BF2)
Belgrade (BF2142)
Camp Gilbraltar (BF2142)
Cerbere Landing (BF2142)
Fall of Berlin (BF2142)
Arica Harbor (BC2)
Port Valdez (BC2)
Valparaiso (BC2)
Phu Bai Valley (BC2)


----------



## 98uk

In
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Crappy? You mean best!
> 
> That's where I would go to warm-up, unlock all attachments, and play a quick game if no friends were on.


No. Go away.


----------



## Krazee

Strike at Karkand!!!!!

But make the full damn map, not just the small version!!


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> In
> No. Go away.


Hardcore BF player here since BF1942 but I'm not blind by nostalgia and know when I'm having a good time.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Hardcore BF player here since BF1942 but I'm not blind by nostalgia and know when I'm having a good time.


If you want bf3 maps, play bf3. it's still populated.

I really hope people don't , but I fear it will happen, vote for bf3 maps. So much potential to have something completely fresh.


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> If you want bf3 maps, play bf3. it's still populated.
> 
> I really hope people don't , but I fear it will happen, vote for bf3 maps. *So much potential to have something completely fresh*.


They already put out 5 DLC's and the best of them is Second Assault. What makes you think they won't just push out another mediocre map pack?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> They already put out 5 DLC's and the best of them is Second Assault. What makes you think they won't just push out another mediocre map pack?


I don't understand what you're trying to say.

I mean fresh as in remakes of maps pre bf3.


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I don't understand what you're trying to say.
> 
> I mean fresh as in remakes of maps pre bf3.


Of all the map pack they've released, the BF3 remakes are the best of them. I hope I made this clear enough this time.

I'm not against anything pre bf3 but I'd hardly call a remake fresh. You clarified that so we can move on.


----------



## Jeemil89

I just feel they should release a map pack with better infantry gameplay and more cqb action. The majority of BF4 maps are very large and too little cover for infantry (also very long engagement distances). I can't count how many times I have raged when trying to capture flags and 5 tanks roll in and I can't take cover anywhere. There are also a very small amount of players playing assault on conquest servers (=never get revived) since it's the most useless class on these vehicle heavy maps (I mostly play Assault on CQ large). I think they should pick maps that are properly balanced between armor and infantry gameplay. Strike at Karkand is IMO a good balanced map. It's fairly large, nice tank and cqb IFV action, but mainly I can get around very well also on foot. If I don't want to challenge tanks, then I just take the alleyways and attack some infantry. This is just how I feel


----------



## Speedster159

What do you guys consider the max allowable ping for gameplay?


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> What do you guys consider the max allowable ping for gameplay?


Over 9000


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> What do you guys consider the max allowable ping for gameplay?


Fot the best experience personally is under 70 ish but is playable up to150 with overseas friends at times although the difference is massive.


----------



## DirtySocks

Its even doable with 300 and up on Aus servers but the others will have trouble catching u haha


----------



## (sic)

I frequent server rTr #8 which has a sub 100 ping limit. Its a nice server to play on.


----------



## mnicassio89

Question for you guys, I wanted to try out final stand today and whenever i go to join a server my game loads up then immediatly crashes with BEX 64 error. Never had this issue before then again I haven't played for a couple of months. I tried reinstalling, and reinstalling DX but nothing.


----------



## Wilksy288

Is anyone having issues logging in to battlelog??

Wilksy


----------



## snoball

No issues with battlelog but having _severe issues with the dimwitted player base_.


----------



## snow cakes

http://www.overclock.net/t/1529640/gamesradar-battlefield-4-polls-open-for-classic-map-updates#post_23262324

VOTE for bf4 maps


----------



## mrtbahgs

Hopefully its ok to post this, I happened to be on their server and caught this raffle they host, seems like a decent chance if you got a bit of money to risk, worst case you support a BF4 server.

$25 per ticket gives you a chance at a GTX 980, they will have 98 total names in the drawing. They do it for 3 total cards and I guess the way it works is the 3 winners all decide if they want to split it up and each get 1 GPU or take a gamble and all 3 cards goes to one of them.

=U= Rock Gamers


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1529640/gamesradar-battlefield-4-polls-open-for-classic-map-updates#post_23262324
> 
> VOTE for bf4 maps


Sweet!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Hopefully its ok to post this, I happened to be on their server and caught this raffle they host, seems like a decent chance if you got a bit of money to risk, worst case you support a BF4 server.
> 
> $25 per ticket gives you a chance at a GTX 980, they will have 98 total names in the drawing. They do it for 3 total cards and I guess the way it works is the 3 winners all decide if they want to split it up and each get 1 GPU or take a gamble and all 3 cards goes to one of them.
> 
> =U= Rock Gamers


Sounds fishy to me. How do you know how many people purchase the tickets and how do you know they draw the raffle fairly and just dont give the winning number to their friends or themselves.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Sweet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds fishy to me. How do you know how many people purchase the tickets and how do you know they draw the raffle fairly and just dont give the winning number to their friends or themselves.


I believe it mentioned they would stream the random.org deal or at least do it live in some fashion.
The list of people who are in are right there on the page, it shows how many more are needed to meet their required 98. Im not 100% sure if they are stopping at 98 if more wanted to join, but they will only draw with 98 otherwise it gets pushed back, but there was like 20 slots left.


----------



## Thoth420

Anyone having trouble logging into Origin tonight? For some reason it just is stuck at the connecting window forever. Eventually it loaded in once but was in offline mode and would not let me "Go Online".


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Anyone having trouble logging into Origin tonight? For some reason it just is stuck at the connecting window forever. Eventually it loaded in once but was in offline mode and would not let me "Go Online".


Yup, EA is having issues.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Yup, EA is having issues.


Thank you sir








Back to WoD


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Howdy yall, I just started seriously playing Battlefield 4 since WildStar is in a lul for me atm.
I'm playing LMGs with Airburst on TDM matches. Anyone got any good suggestions for TDM servers/wanna add me and play?

I'm not much into the vehicals stuff.

IGN: xGetJinxeD


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Howdy yall, I just started seriously playing Battlefield 4 since WildStar is in a lul for me atm.
> I'm playing LMGs with Airburst on TDM matches. Anyone got any good suggestions for TDM servers/wanna add me and play?
> 
> I'm not much into the vehicals stuff.
> 
> IGN: xGetJinxeD


I would recommend trying conquest or Rush since it's what battlefield is all about. I rarely play with vehicles also but I always play conquest or Rush, it's just more exciting. TDM is not showing the strong things about BF4. Try at least domination. It has no vehicles but more team play than TDM. This is just my opinion


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> I would recommend trying conquest or Rush since it's what battlefield is all about. I rarely play with vehicles also but I always play conquest or Rush, it's just more exciting. TDM is not showing the strong things about BF4. Try at least domination. It has no vehicles but more team play than TDM. This is just my opinion


I really like TDM though tbh.
I was playing Titanfall a lot but they buffed the autoaim pistol and wont fix it so I quit.
I don't have the money for CoD AW either but I got BF4 from a friend, so I've been playing TDM and been having fun using it as a replacement for Titanfall.
Not as fast twitch but damn I love the LMGs in this game though.

I'd play other maps if I knew what was going on.


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I really like TDM though tbh.
> I was playing Titanfall a lot but they buffed the autoaim pistol and wont fix it so I quit.
> I don't have the money for CoD AW either but I got BF4 from a friend, so I've been playing TDM and been having fun using it as a replacement for Titanfall.
> Not as fast twitch but damn I love the LMGs in this game though.
> 
> I'd play other maps if I knew what was going on.


Hope you get some friends to show you around







I can't play with you since my ping would be super high (Finland->USA, >300 ping), sorry


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Howdy yall, I just started seriously playing Battlefield 4 since WildStar is in a lul for me atm.
> I'm playing LMGs with Airburst on TDM matches. Anyone got any good suggestions for TDM servers/wanna add me and play?
> 
> I'm not much into the vehicals stuff.
> 
> IGN: xGetJinxeD


I recommend any 32 player servers. Its the perfect amount of players imo. 64 is just to chaotic. Tdm is also great for basic learning of the gun play mechanics.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Yeah, German is pretty annoying too in regards to the language. Lucky I don't speak it.
> 
> I just meant that Russian players tend to be quite loud and obnoxious over VOIP, whereas players from the US are just... loud


Yeah that is probably generally true&#8230;also helps in this regard to play with people who aren't drinking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> This is my worry, a load of people new since BF3 and Russian TDM/metro campers vote for crap maps and essentially we lose any decent opportunity to get something nice.
> 
> I mean, Canals was OK... but nothing special. People just want it because of the crappy TDM map...


Totally.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Crappy? You mean best!
> 
> That's where I would go to warm-up, unlock all attachments, and play a quick game if no friends were on.


To each their own bro&#8230;but ugh. Deathmatch is just so one dimensional.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I recommend any 32 player servers. Its the perfect amount of players imo. 64 is just to chaotic. Tdm is also great for basic learning of the gun play mechanics.


I like 48 but 32 is ok as long as the server is full with no AFKers, 64 is way too chaotic for almost all maps/modes.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah that is essentially true. Unfortunate, but true.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I like 48 but 32 is ok as long as the server is full with no AFKers, 64 is way too chaotic for almost all maps/modes.


64 is great for most of the Conquest Large maps, IMHO. I love a good HC mode 64 player CQL server...


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yeah that is probably generally true&#8230;also helps in this regard to play with people who aren't drinking.
> Totally.
> To each their own bro&#8230;but ugh. Deathmatch is just so one dimensional.


I never said I prefer it OVER any other mode.


----------



## faction87

Whats up with the FPS now a days on BF4?

jus got my new Gtx 970 and its great coming from the 760 but im seeing frame drops on alot of 64+ player maps ill start off with around 55-60.


----------



## saint19

Hi guys...

Just a question. Are you guys creating groups for get the dog tags?


----------



## mrtbahgs

Is in game ping 100% controlled by my internet connection? Ive never had an issue until the last big patch and now I basically always have my ping spiking around and even when its only Semi-High the game stutters and is awful. I have seen it go like 40s to 70s to 150/200s for abit and back down etc, the stuttering/rubberbanding can occur at 70 ping which isnt really that high in my opinion to get the feeling I'm at more like 200+.

The only other thing that has changed would be most likely an updated graphics driver, and I will check again, but I am 99% sure I have Origin disabled. What else could be the issue, or is it for sure an odd non-stable internet connect all of a sudden?


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faction87*
> 
> Whats up with the FPS now a days on BF4?
> 
> jus got my new Gtx 970 and its great coming from the 760 but im seeing frame drops on alot of 64+ player maps ill start off with around 55-60.


Server performance can affect your FPS irrelevant of your PC's specs.

Also running on my system at 1080 with 2x Gtx670's I lock the frames at 80fps and to maintain a constant 80fps in 64P servers with no drops I run no AA at all. But the server can bog down and it doesn't matter what settings you have it will dive into the 40-50's


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> I never said I prefer it OVER any other mode.


Yeah I know...and what you said about unlocking attachments and what not makes sense. Well, TDM is also less fun for me because I'm not as good at infantry play, either. Far from great in a vehicle but much more able to compete and therefore have a good time.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Oops wrong thread...


----------



## DoomDash

Finally, LMG nerfs.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Finally, LMG nerfs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


About time, Is pretty ridiculous has been the only viable option to do well in many infantry scenario. Has made players appear better than they are and been easy mode.

MG4 is my second top weapon and did not use it until sick of being killed by it 500 hours in.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> About time, Is pretty ridiculous has been the only viable option to do well in many infantry scenario. Has made players appear better than they are and been easy mode.
> 
> MG4 is my second top weapon and did not use it until sick of being killed by it 500 hours in.


Yeah AWS is my 3rd most kills and I didn't even use it that long. I felt dirty when I did, it was like a more accurate high rof carbine with no disadvantages. Silenced too.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Yeah AWS is my 3rd most kills and I didn't even use it that long. I felt dirty when I did, it was like a more accurate high rof carbine with no disadvantages. Silenced too.


The spread nerf will still only effect the hold lmb ftw crowd though, if you can busrt/tap it will have little impact. I would have liked to see an ads time penalty, the fact you can run/stop then ads equally as fast as any gun with the biggest lmg is just ridiculous and the main problem.


----------



## daguardian

It would be nice if LMG had a movement penalty to the player, it would solve alot of problems...... but then I guess they would complain and want the Engies to have one too..

Nevertheless this change is long overdue, as DoomDash said, I too felt dirty using these weapons.


----------



## DmxDex

When are shotgun getting nerfed.

Bored of getting 1 hit killed everytime


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DmxDex*
> 
> When are shotgun getting nerfed.
> 
> Bored of getting 1 hit killed everytime


This post serious? shotguns are supposed to be 1 hit kill in close quarters, change your play style if is a problem too often or game mode/map


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DmxDex*
> 
> When are shotgun getting nerfed.
> 
> Bored of getting 1 hit killed everytime


If that's a concern, you need to play smarter...


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DmxDex*
> 
> When are shotgun getting nerfed.
> 
> Bored of getting 1 hit killed everytime


They miss once and you should have killed them. They are more than 10 feet a way from you and you should always win. Shotguns are extremely situational. They are good at what they do, the 870 is my 2nd highest weapon, but I only use it on specific maps. I'm very good with it







.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> This post serious? shotguns are supposed to be 1 hit kill in close quarters, change your play style if is a problem too often or game mode/map


It's a valid point. More often than not a shotty user is a crap shooter who can't kill me within 3 shots but somehow my bullets are always diverted during that fire-fight and I lose. If that fire-fight was against another user with the same weapon as me or a similar weapon (not a shotty) they'd lose. It's like the shotties stop bullets or make the my spread to 100%.

People whining about guns need to learn to play, after a year people are still whining and making guns different... there are so many weapons in this game that are completely useless and these changes don't mean jack in the scheme of things. The above poster hinting there should be a movement penalty, that'd just increase campers = no movement then.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> It's a valid point. More often than not a shotty user is a crap shooter who can't kill me within 3 shots but somehow my bullets are always diverted during that fire-fight and I lose. If that fire-fight was against another user with the same weapon as me or a similar weapon (not a shotty) they'd lose. It's like the shotties stop bullets or make the my spread to 100%.


I've never had this experience vs shotties.


----------



## Zakharov

Good lord, I really hope they nerf the scout heli miniguns sooner rather than later.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakharov*
> 
> Good lord, I really hope they nerf the scout heli miniguns sooner rather than later.


Good lord, I hope you are joking?!

Choppers are NOT a problem in this game - if they are to you then you really need to change your tactics. Choppers to me are free points in the sky - say hello to my RPG!









The game is balanced (will be 100% once the LMG's are patched) and running better than ever (AMD new Omega Driver), it is now a different game to one that was launched.


----------



## 98uk

Itt: people not playing tactically and moaning when something kills them "nerfed, nerf, nerf..."


----------



## Zakharov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Good lord, I hope you are joking?!
> 
> Choppers are NOT a problem in this game - if they are to you then you really need to change your tactics. Choppers to me are free points in the sky - say hello to my RPG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The game is balanced (will be 100% once the LMG's are patched) and running better than ever (AMD new Omega Driver), it is now a different game to one that was launched.


No, Attack Helicopters are not a problem in this game, and that will also hopefully be fixed in the next few weeks thanks to the maneuverability buffs amongst other things. And no, the game will definitely not be 100% balanced after those LMG nerfs.

Sniper Rifles are still borderline useless in most situations. The US tank is still the worst tank in the game because of how big and slow it is compared to the Russian and Chinese tanks. The Z11 scout helicopter is still significantly worse than the Little Bird. Stealth Jets still need a firepower buff. Attack Jets still need a damage nerf as they can kill aircrafts faster than Stealth Jets while still being able to kill any enemy vehicle in a single strafe. Stingers and other anti air missiles still need to be rebalanced. I'm sure there's more that I'm missing off the top of my head.

The miniguns are fine as is on the Transport Helicopters and RHIBs because those generally require at least some level of coordination and effort in order to be used effectively in most cases.

The scout heli on the other hand is already incredibly agile while being incredibly small. Now, on top of being able to kill enemy infantry with ease, they can also completely shutdown every other enemy aircraft in the game with ease, including jets to a lesser extent, and especially so when you can have 1 or 2 engineers with stingers and a repair tool. The miniguns make the 25MM cannons completely useless as well, and the laser guided missiles mostly make up for the miniguns' lack of ability to deal damage to heavily armored vehicles.

In regards to shotguns, they still need to be fixed.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakharov*
> 
> No, Attack Helicopters are not a problem in this game, and that will also hopefully be fixed in the next few weeks thanks to the maneuverability buffs amongst other things. And no, the game will definitely not be 100% balanced after those LMG nerfs.
> 
> Sniper Rifles are still borderline useless in most situations. The US tank is still the worst tank in the game because of how big and slow it is compared to the Russian and Chinese tanks. The Z11 scout helicopter is still significantly worse than the Little Bird. Stealth Jets still need a firepower buff. Attack Jets still need a damage nerf as they can kill aircrafts faster than Stealth Jets while still being able to kill any enemy vehicle in a single strafe. Stingers and other anti air missiles still need to be rebalanced. I'm sure there's more that I'm missing off the top of my head.
> 
> The miniguns are fine as is on the Transport Helicopters and RHIBs because those generally require at least some level of coordination and effort in order to be used effectively in most cases.
> 
> The scout heli on the other hand is already incredibly agile while being incredibly small. Now, on top of being able to kill enemy infantry with ease, they can also completely shutdown every other enemy aircraft in the game with ease, including jets to a lesser extent, and especially so when you can have 1 or 2 engineers with stingers and a repair tool. The miniguns make the 25MM cannons completely useless as well, and the laser guided missiles mostly make up for the miniguns' lack of ability to deal damage to heavily armored vehicles.
> 
> In regards to shotguns, they still need to be fixed.


You weaken one thing, it strengthens anothers.

Unfortunately there are too many whiners, too few intelligent players...

If a scout chopper is "shutting down" your aircraft... Then get your portable at out...


----------



## Zakharov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> You weaken one thing, it strengthens anothers.
> 
> Unfortunately there are too many whiners, too few intelligent players...
> 
> If a scout chopper is "shutting down" your aircraft... Then get your portable at out...


Which, like I mentioned in the post you quoted, stingers and other anti air missiles need to be rebalanced as well. They accelerate too quickly and their turning radius is so extreme that they can literally circle around an aircraft dozens of times before hitting it or otherwise. Just because the counter is also ridiculous doesn't change the fact that as of now, the Scout Helicopter is tiny and incredibly agile making it unpredictable to hit with dumb fire rocket launchers, and has miniguns that can shred any aircraft in a few seconds at most while easily killing light armored vehicles and infantry with them. Thankfully they will be looking into how the anti air missiles work soon.

Taking a stinger out won't change how good Scout Helicopter pilots using miniguns can easily to toe-to-toe with a Stealth jet (the vehicle that is supposed to take out aircrafts like scout helis and maintain air superiority), and have an even easier job doing so when it has an engi on board with a stinger and a repair tool.


----------



## Jeemil89

I think they should nerf the transport heli minigun damage on other light vehicles. Fully loaded transport heli kills attack choppers and littlebirds in no time. I think it's damage on infantry is good since it should be a transport vehicle that can also support infantry, not attack other vehicles.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> I think they should nerf the transport heli minigun damage on other light vehicles. Fully loaded transport heli kills attack choppers and littlebirds in no time. I think it's damage on infantry is good since it should be a transport vehicle that can also support infantry, not attack other vehicles.


Another one, lol this is getting really funny... anyone else got some suggestions for a nerf... I think the trees are too powerful, they definitely should have their damaged halved









Minigun Vs littlebird - minigun should win, and the littlebird has little defence but its fast, maneuverable and has its own powerful minigun, a good pilot will not find the transport miniguns a problem.

All this nerfing talk, at this point in time (????) just shows how little _some_ players understand Battlefield.

The game (CQ mode) is designed around team-work, it is what makes the game.

For example, when a good pilot starts to dominate a team, *instead of crying to a forum screaming for a nerf - how about calling teammates to work together to bring him down*

I just don't see this happen in the new BF's (BF3&BF4) anywhere near the amount of time I saw it happen in '42, BFV, BF2 -I guess its just the generation of players, I don't know, but it certainly should not lead to everything being nerfed to oblivion - the game will become very boring otherwise.


----------



## error-id10t

The trees do too much damage, agree. I mean I can't even clip them without blowing up what's all that about!


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Another one, lol this is getting really funny... anyone else got some suggestions for a nerf... I think the trees are too powerful, they definitely should have their damaged halved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minigun Vs littlebird - minigun should win, and the littlebird has little defence but its fast, maneuverable and has its own powerful minigun, a good pilot will not find the transport miniguns a problem.
> 
> All this nerfing talk, at this point in time (????) just shows how little _some_ players understand Battlefield.
> 
> The game (CQ mode) is designed around team-work, it is what makes the game.
> 
> For example, when a good pilot starts to dominate a team, *instead of crying to a forum screaming for a nerf - how about calling teammates to work together to bring him down*
> 
> I just don't see this happen in the new BF's (BF3&BF4) anywhere near the amount of time I saw it happen in '42, BFV, BF2 -I guess its just the generation of players, I don't know, but it certainly should not lead to everything being nerfed to oblivion - the game will become very boring otherwise.


The transport heli is not an anti air vehicle. Yes I agree that there is a lot of complaining about the balance but saying that the the game does not need balancing is just wrong. The game has IMO too many weapons and gadgets too completely balanced, but there are still tweaking to be done. Teamwork in BF is rare these days, except with friends


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> The transport heli is not an anti air vehicle. Yes I agree that there is a lot of complaining about the balance but saying that the the game does not need balancing is just wrong. The game has IMO too many weapons and gadgets too completely balanced, but there are still tweaking to be done. Teamwork in BF is rare these days, except with friends


It is far far more balanced than it was at launch - and in my opinion, the game is in a very good state now. (bar the LMG current state)

I believe if they keep messing with it any further some other part of gameplay, that they have not considered, will become unbalanced and we are back at square one again.

Balancing tweaks have always been implemented far into the lives' of Battlefield games (dolphin diving removal from BF2 for example) , but I think with BF4 its time to let the game be - who knows, maybe more changes will further upset people and there will be even less players...


----------



## the9quad

If they would just do something about LMG spam and medkits it would be perfect.


----------



## DmxDex

Not being funny but im getting slated for saying shotguns are too op which they are. Maybe the defense perk should allow for better armour. Shotguns make the game very arcadish. If a shotgun is 1 hit then all guns should be.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DmxDex*
> 
> Not being funny but im getting slated for saying shotguns are too op which they are. Maybe the defense perk should allow for better armour. Shotguns make the game very arcadish. If a shotgun is 1 hit then all guns should be.


What you are saying does not make sense. Shotguns are useless outside the area they are intended to do well which is extreme close range. This is not bf3 where could equipe slugs and 1 shot snipe across the map by any means. If you are being killed by shotguns enough to complain you must be playing nothing but tdm/domination or metro/lockers and even in those scenario shoguns are rarely usefull.

I use the M26 on metro conquest sometimes when the team is being hammered or to retake the gimme flag, never at other times.

Your suggestion every gun should be 1 hit kill bears no reason in any logic.


----------



## Wilksy288

Does anyone get that annoying feeling after a round, when you think you've done well only to see the stats and you actually sucked??








Its starting to get irritating now haha!!

Wilksy


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> Because I tried that in the past and people... are people.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> What you are saying does not make sense. Shotguns are useless outside the area they are intended to do well which is extreme close range. This is not bf3 where could equipe slugs and 1 shot snipe across the map by any means. If you are being killed by shotguns enough to complain you must be playing nothing but tdm/domination or metro/lockers and even in those scenario shoguns are rarely usefull.
> 
> I use the M26 on metro conquest sometimes when the team is being hammered or to retake the gimme flag, never at other times.
> 
> Your suggestion every gun should be 1 hit kill bears no reason in any logic.


^ this

Shotguns are useless outside 15m really, or is it 20m? Regardless.


----------



## SalmonTaco

I think the shotguns are decent in BF4 - aiming down sight helps make them more effective. I have about 1500 kills with the Saiga 12k. I like the 870 too. I most often run buckshot, full choke, and tactical light.


----------



## Someone09

Great. Another update and now it´s completely unplayable for me.

I do kinda hate it when a game gets worse with every patch.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Great. Another update and now it´s completely unplayable for me.
> 
> I do kinda hate it when a game gets worse with every patch.


Update punkbuster.

Link

Game works extremely well now IMO.


----------



## Someone09

Ok. I didn´t think about PB this time.

But that´s kinda another point that has been bugging me more and more lately. After every update - assuming one has problems afterwards - you have to make sure Origin in-game is still disabled, update PB, possibly reinstall DX, make sure they havn´t defaulted any ingame settings and so on.

I am kinda missing the old days of just opening the "setup.exe" and be done.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Ok. I didn´t think about PB this time.
> 
> But that´s kinda another point that has been bugging me more and more lately. After every update - assuming one has problems afterwards - you have to make sure Origin in-game is still disabled, update PB, possibly reinstall DX, make sure they havn´t defaulted any ingame settings and so on.
> 
> I am kinda missing the old days of just opening the "setup.exe" and be done.


^this

You shouldn't have to be a software engineer just to run a damn game. But I guess that's why they make consoles. Tis the life we live as PC gamers.


----------



## DoomDash

Jeep stuff on CTE:


----------



## MerkageTurk

Nerf this nerf that, what is left in the game being distinctive?


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Nerf this nerf that, what is left in the game being distinctive?


I hate the nerfing mentality.
It's like
"OH! This weapon kills! We have to nerf it!"


----------



## SalmonTaco

LMAO @ jeep stuff - I use it quite a bit.

this crazy Viking guy "robbaz" puts it to good use in BF3 ---> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7qE13Qsy1I


----------



## luckyduck

I'm like super late to the game. I played, and loved BF:BC2. I've bought BF3 and played a fair amount but never thought it was as much fun and I was never near as good at it. Coming from the standpoint of liking BC2 a lot more, is it worth it for me to buy BF4? Obviously there is not a clear answer and its very subjective but looking to see if its even worth my time or not.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckyduck*
> 
> I'm like super late to the game. I played, and loved BF:BC2. I've bought BF3 and played a fair amount but never thought it was as much fun and I was never near as good at it. Coming from the standpoint of liking BC2 a lot more, is it worth it for me to buy BF4? Obviously there is not a clear answer and its very subjective but looking to see if its even worth my time or not.


Well, given that BF5 is probably not gonna be released until 2016, I would definitely pick this one up if you're a fan of the series.








I suggest the Premium Edition which includes the base game and all the DLC packs.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I suggest the Premium Edition which includes the base game and all the DLC packs.


and it is on Amazon for $30 at the moment (that is a steal).


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Nerf this nerf that, what is left in the game being distinctive?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I hate the nerfing mentality.
> It's like
> "OH! This weapon kills! We have to nerf it!"


problem is that have nerfed everything into oblivion except for LMG's so now their is no reason to use anything but them. Hell why even use a med pack anymore?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> and it is on Amazon for $30 at the moment (that is a steal).


That is indeed a steal! $15 less than the current Origin price.


----------



## drez

BF4 maps are generally much larger, so there is more flanking and less choke points. Not everyone likes, this, I personally prefer BC2 maps. I seem to recall smoother netcode but apparently that was before a patch which lowered the server tick rate, so not sure this is the case any more. I think the slower/smoother infantry movement may have helped here also with less rapid change in direction and jarring from netcode jitter to deal with.

Honestly depends how sensitive you are to the annoyances of BF4 vs the annoyances of BC2. I recall enjoying my time with BC2 more than I enjoyed my time playing BF4, but that's just me.


----------



## xSociety

BC2 was also only 32 players with much smaller maps though. Rush was the main game mode as well.


----------



## Baasha

Finally got all my settings down and the rig is working like a charm!









The X79 rig w/ 2 GTX-980 Classified holding ~ 140FPS in BF4 on Ultra is quite nice!









1440P @ 60FPS BF4 Final Stand DLC:




YouTube restricts the video now to 1080p @ 60 but download link is in the description (and video)!


----------



## thrgk

At 1440p, what should my resolution scale be? i got 4 290x's and shuld I use AA or MSAA or what is the best settings to use? 200% res scale?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> At 1440p, what should my resolution scale be? i got 4 290x's and shuld I use AA or MSAA or what is the best settings to use? 200% res scale?


1440p +150% scaling = 4k.
AA at 4K on a small screen is not needed.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> problem is that have nerfed everything into oblivion except for LMG's so now their is no reason to use anything but them. Hell why even use a med pack anymore?


Med pack is crap now. Did I miss a ninja nerf on that thing?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Med pack is crap now. Did I miss a ninja nerf on that thing?


Was not a ninja nerf, came out in the big update.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> At 1440p, what should my resolution scale be? i got 4 290x's and shuld I use AA or MSAA or what is the best settings to use? 200% res scale?


Man 290x Quad fire can push 3 of your Qnixs easily.

But turn up your resolution scale as high as you can while still maintaining FPS. That much GPU horsepower your GPU will definitely be bottlenecked by something.

And keep AA off as increasing the res scale is effectively super sampling which looks tons better than AA, but also tons more taxing.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Man 290x Quad fire can push 3 of your Qnixs easily.
> 
> But turn up your resolution scale as high as you can while still maintaining FPS. That much GPU horsepower your GPU will definitely be bottlenecked by something.
> 
> And keep AA off as increasing the res scale is effectively super sampling which looks tons better than AA, but also tons more taxing.


I think you'll run out of vram if you turn it up too far at 1440p on 4gb cards.


----------



## DoomDash

I think I've seen 3.3gb of vram @ 1440P on mine, but with limited testing.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I think I've seen 3.3gb of vram @ 1440P on mine, but with limited testing.


1440p and 200% res scale will be more than 4gigs of vram is what I was saying.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I think you'll run out of vram if you turn it up too far at 1440p on 4gb cards.


I don't run out of vram with 3x7970 3GB using 200% res scale - looks great and high fps.


----------



## Curleyyy

Have you found that using a higher resolution scale that it actually produces a sharper image, especially at distances? I just find this game has so much aliasing, on everything, especially shadows. Shadows are so jaggy it's disappointing.


----------



## Ghost12

All this talk about visual fidelity in a multiplayer fps game makes no sense to me. Is the least important aspect in my fps games.


----------



## thrgk

So if at 1440p and 4gb vram 200% scaling will be over 4gb, what should I run? 150% scaling? and no AA and just leave on MSAA?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> All this talk about visual fidelity in a multiplayer fps game makes no sense to me. Is the least important aspect in my fps games.


Yep, it's all about the gameplay and fastest possible response if you're really competitive.









I've tried MANY different settings for AA in BF4, including res scale (super sampling). What works best for me is FXAA medium and nothing else. Some people complain this is too blurry, but I don't sit too close to my monitor and it works great, for me at least. I have FPS locked at 144, and I seldom dip below 120 at any given time.


----------



## Curleyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> All this talk about visual fidelity in a multiplayer fps game makes no sense to me. Is the least important aspect in my fps games.


I'm not sure what you mean by fidelity in this sense, but if you're talking about clarity (which is what we're talking about) why would that not be the most important aspect in an online fps game? If you can't see the enemy, well...


----------



## caymandive

Anyone else experiencing a slight stutter problem after the latest patch was released? I was not experiencing this prior to and it doesn't matter what server I'm on. Asked a few of my buddies who also play and they too indicate the stutter problem.

All my drivers are up to date and my system with full water cooling to include (2) 780Ti' Classified GPU's in SLI should not be experiencing this kind of game play.

Lets hope for a Hot Fix soon!!!!!


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> All this talk about visual fidelity in a multiplayer fps game makes no sense to me. Is the least important aspect in my fps games.


i'm competitive but i still want a good, immersive experience. different strokes for different folks. i'll never understand people that play at 800x600 all low settings just for a marginal competitive advantage.


----------



## Curleyyy

Can someone explain what happened for me?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> All this talk about visual fidelity in a multiplayer fps game makes no sense to me. Is the least important aspect in my fps games.


^this


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Can someone explain what happened for me?


mmmmm not sure if serious...









You spawned into the gunner seat, the chopper took off, you panned your view, as you gained height the pilot bailed, leaving you to fall to your death - cause you didn't bail and pull your chute


----------



## Curleyyy

no... Watch it again. We got shot at from across the map, you can see the red hit marker. Although, when checking the direction it's pointing, and looking at the minimap it points to a different location than where the two enemy choppers were. Also, I spawned as the gunner, not the pilot, and the pilot didn't bail at all. You can see that by looking above the ammo counter.


----------



## daguardian

I didn't say you were the pilot - I said you spawned as gunner.

Whatever happened - the chopper was hit -maybe by a TV & then another projectile? -but then why is damage so low....?

The health only went down to 81 after the second hit, so the chopper wasn't disabled - so then pilot error I guess...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> All this talk about visual fidelity in a multiplayer fps game makes no sense to me. Is the least important aspect in my fps games.


Might as well be gospel....as long as you can make out enemies it's all about performance.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> no... Watch it again. We got shot at from across the map, you can see the red hit marker. Although, when checking the direction it's pointing, and looking at the minimap it points to a different location than where the two enemy choppers were. Also, I spawned as the gunner, not the pilot, and the pilot didn't bail at all. You can see that by looking above the ammo counter.


Looks little suss to me, AFAIK their attack heli which he was using is behind buildings too at early spawn time, there was no delay for them to lift off higher yet.. and you can't see that far? Other than that those few hits which are odd, afterwards it's pilot panic error IMO.


----------



## thrgk

When running bf4 and monitoring vram usage, its says im using 7300mb on average, thats with 100% resolution scale, all AA off, and 1440p. Is that true? My 4gb 290x arent enough? How can I run 150 or 200% res scale then


----------



## Someone09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caymandive*
> 
> Anyone else experiencing a slight stutter problem after the latest patch was released? I was not experiencing this prior to and it doesn't matter what server I'm on. Asked a few of my buddies who also play and they too indicate the stutter problem.
> 
> All my drivers are up to date and my system with full water cooling to include (2) 780Ti' Classified GPU's in SLI should not be experiencing this kind of game play.
> 
> Lets hope for a Hot Fix soon!!!!!


I don´t have stutter but for me the game got worse and worse with the last 3 patches.
I was one of the lucky guys who hasn´t had any of the major problems since the launch of the game. But with the 3rd or 2nd to last patch I have been getting major input lags (like 3-4 seconds) and since the latest patch it basically got unplayable.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> When running bf4 and monitoring vram usage, its says im using 7300mb on average, thats with 100% resolution scale, all AA off, and 1440p. Is that true? My 4gb 290x arent enough? How can I run 150 or 200% res scale then


What happens when you put it at 200%? Does it stutter?

I run at 200% , all AA off - looks great, no stutters - I see about the same vram usage as you and pagefile is at about 15GB.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> I don´t have stutter but for me the game got worse and worse with the last 3 patches.
> I was one of the lucky guys who hasn´t had any of the major problems since the launch of the game. But with the 3rd or 2nd to last patch I have been getting major input lags (like 3-4 seconds) and since the latest patch it basically got unplayable.


What have you done to try to fix?

The game has got better and better with the last patches - if not for you then something is up on your PC - its not the game.


----------



## Someone09

It might be system specific but not my PC´s fault if you know what I mean.
Because I literally havn´t changed anything (some minor Win 7 updates aside) since the big patch. No driver updates, no hardware updates.

And like I said, it got (noticeably!) worse with every patch.

Did the usual checking so far: PB, DX, Antivir, Firewall, repair game, etc.


----------



## Someone09

Ok, I think I found my issue.
One of my two 4GB RAM sticks seemed to have died.









How can such a thing just die without any warning or indication?









Sorry, for blaming you, BF4!


----------



## Curleyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> How can such a thing just die without any warning or indication?


Computer's man, they're weird. I remember Call of Duty 4 would crash constantly, but if you plugged a microphone into your rear mic port it would work perfectly fine. Happened to thousands of people.


----------



## banging34hzs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Can someone explain what happened for me?


the chopper hit the huey.....


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *banging34hzs*
> 
> the chopper hit the huey.....


This makes sense - and you can see it on the minimap - they collide and both crash.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Ok, I think I found my issue.
> One of my two 4GB RAM sticks seemed to have died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can such a thing just die without any warning or indication?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, for blaming you, BF4!


And this is why games get such a bad reputation. Players who don't have the nouse to resolve their own issues before blaming the game...


----------



## SalmonTaco

I found out the SRAW may get a huge nerf









So I made a video:


----------



## Ghost12

No
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalmonTaco*
> 
> I found out the SRAW may get a huge nerf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I made a video:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lhu4N73QCvQ&list=UU9ExeMH9TCWlcEyxMdPE4sw


Would not be a surprise, a nerf would be wrong imo. Best personal AA in the game.


----------



## Someone09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> And this is why games get such a bad reputation. Players who don't have the nouse to resolve their own issues before blaming the game...


You mean...the dozens of other issues with the game aside, right?


----------



## SalmonTaco

One moar SRAW video


----------



## xSociety

Nerf the skillful weapons into oblivion but leave the igla/stingers alone. GJ DICE.


----------



## DoomDash

I love SRAW's, free kills as recon, so I'm against this change!


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> You mean...the dozens of other issues with the game aside, right?


You mean.... like the problems at launch, that are fixed now....

Now I am not defending BF4, it was a horrid launch, but to blame the game at this point in time, is just wrong.

98UK was simply saying that posts like yours -blaming the game and not constructive input about the problem - often it gets read by other people and they believe it, ignoring the fact that it is indeed an issue with their beloved PC.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> You mean...the dozens of other issues with the game aside, right?


What dozens of other issues do you speak of?

Only tiny issue i can think of is sound not coming on until after the first 10 seconds of the match. Pretty minor as nothing is going on at that point anyways.


----------



## the9quad

BF4 is the only game that looks this good, where I can get and maintain >120 FPS while streaming at 720p and playing at 1440p with all settings on ultra and 4xmsaa. This game doesn't get enough credit for its performance.

seriously look at the framerate while streaming:

http://www.twitch.tv/the9quad/c/5424984


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Only tiny issue i can think of is sound not coming on until after the first 10 seconds of the match. Pretty minor as nothing is going on at that point anyways.


That happens? Hrm.....I don't play nearly as much as I suspect alot of you guys though. Game was a broken pile on release but now it plays fine.....if you are contrasting say BF3....totally fine.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> BF4 is the only game that looks this good, where I can get and maintain >120 FPS while streaming at 720p and playing at 1440p with all settings on ultra and 4xmsaa. This game doesn't get enough credit for its performance.
> 
> seriously look at the framerate while streaming:
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/the9quad/c/5424984


How did you stream with crossfire enabled?

I spent hours trying to get it to work - came to the conclusion that it was not possible to stream with crossfire enabled, please share.


----------



## SalmonTaco

The game plays fine for me but I still get killed around corners pretty regularly.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> You mean...the dozens of other issues with the game aside, right?


I'm playing no issue here... Probably something broken at your side haha


----------



## Baasha

Talking about performance, here is a BF4 video in 4K @ 60FPS:




Dat framerate!


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> How did you stream with crossfire enabled?
> 
> I spent hours trying to get it to work - came to the conclusion that it was not possible to stream with crossfire enabled, please share.


Look I have tested every program out there and have come up with the following for *STREAMING* to Twitch:

X-Split with Gamecaster is complete and utter garbage,
http://www.twitch.tv/the9quad/c/5726257

X-Split with Broadcaster is really, really great but crossfire will not work.
http://www.twitch.tv/the9quad/c/5726252

Raptr is ok, but once again crossfire is broken
http://www.twitch.tv/the9quad/c/5726262

Raptr with MANTLE and Crossfire is well yeah it's broke really bad
http://www.twitch.tv/the9quad/c/5664877

OBS the VCE build will not work with crossfire in BF4. Other than that it is really good.
http://www.twitch.tv/the9quad/c/5726278

Playclaw with AMD VCE will work in crossfire but it gives a performance hit.
http://www.twitch.tv/the9quad/c/5722145

Action! VERSION 1.20.2 is great to use but crossfire has been broken in this latest version
http://www.twitch.tv/the9quad/c/5726063

*and FINALLY what you have been wanting to hear:*

*Action! version 1.17.3.0 works phenomenal with almost zero performance hit and CROSSFIRE WORKS!*
http://www.twitch.tv/the9quad/c/5726050

if you end up getting a Action! license, let me know I have the 1.17.3.0 version to send ya.

it is currently 40% off on steam,but I am not sure how the license works with the steam version. I bought it off their website, and they don't have a sale for that one.

*Edit #1*

DXtory direct show output to X-Split Broadcaster- It works very awesome indeed. Crossfire works, performance hit is next to nothing and quality is good.

http://www.twitch.tv/the9quad/c/5728500

*Edit #2*

OBS+DXtory very awesome results as well, crossfire works.

http://www.twitch.tv/the9quad/c/5728630

*Edit #3*
FFSplit + Dxtory same as the last two really good and crossfire works
http://www.twitch.tv/the9quad/c/5728933

DXTORY+OBS is probably the best way to go. OBS has no fee for twitch streaming and the program is free. Dxtory is about $32 currently (3800 japanees yen)

DXtory+FFSplit is also really good and FFSplit is free as well.

I got a little bored and tried testing OBS+DXtory and using the gamecaster overlay. Surprisingly it all works (the overlay flickers a tad when you first enable it though). neat you can draw in game and get twitch chat.

http://www.twitch.tv/the9quad/c/5729599


----------



## the9quad

Here is 3200x1800 using 4xmsaa and high post AA and all ultra settings while streaming at 720p/30fps using Dx11. It really is a shame that streaming doesn't work with MANTLE/Crossfire. Would love to show how MANTLE absolutely destroys DX11 in BF4 when in Multi-GPU configurations. Still though DX11 aint too shabby.

http://www.twitch.tv/the9quad/c/5726630


----------



## Ghost12

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3yQFnvAvt4#t=135

Xmas Bffs


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Look I have tested every program out there and have come up with the following
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> for *STREAMING* to Twitch:
> 
> X-Split with Gamecaster is complete and utter garbage,
> http://www.twitch.tv/the9quad/c/5726257
> 
> X-Split with Broadcaster is really, really great but crossfire will not work.
> http://www.twitch.tv/the9quad/c/5726252
> 
> Raptr is ok, but once again crossfire is broken
> http://www.twitch.tv/the9quad/c/5726262
> 
> Raptr with MANTLE and Crossfire is well yeah it's broke really bad
> http://www.twitch.tv/the9quad/c/5664877
> 
> OBS the VCE build will not work with crossfire in BF4. Other than that it is really good.
> http://www.twitch.tv/the9quad/c/5726278
> 
> Playclaw with AMD VCE will work in crossfire but it gives a performance hit.
> http://www.twitch.tv/the9quad/c/5722145
> 
> Action! VERSION 1.20.2 is great to use but crossfire has been broken in this latest version
> http://www.twitch.tv/the9quad/c/5726063
> 
> *and FINALLY what you have been wanting to hear:*
> 
> *Action! version 1.17.3.0 works phenomenal with almost zero performance hit and CROSSFIRE WORKS!*
> http://www.twitch.tv/the9quad/c/5726050
> 
> if you end up getting a Action! license, let me know I have the 1.17.3.0 version to send ya.
> 
> it is currently 40% off on steam,but I am not sure how the license works with the steam version. I bought it off their website, and they don't have a sale for that one.
> 
> *Edit #1*
> 
> DXtory direct show output to X-Split Broadcaster- It works very awesome indeed. Crossfire works, performance hit is next to nothing and quality is good.
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/the9quad/c/5728500
> 
> *Edit #2*
> 
> OBS+DXtory very awesome results as well, crossfire works.
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/the9quad/c/5728630
> 
> *Edit #3*
> FFSplit + Dxtory same as the last two really good and crossfire works
> http://www.twitch.tv/the9quad/c/5728933
> 
> DXTORY+OBS is probably the best way to go. OBS has no fee for twitch streaming and the program is free. Dxtory is about $32 currently (3800 japanees yen)
> 
> DXtory+FFSplit is also really good and FFSplit is free as well.
> 
> I got a little bored and tried testing OBS+DXtory and using the gamecaster overlay. Surprisingly it all works (the overlay flickers a tad when you first enable it though). neat you can draw in game and get twitch chat.
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/the9quad/c/5729599[


Thanks +Rep

Think I will buy DXTORY if it is getting the best results with crossfire, I already have OBS installed.

Also I was under the impression that it was OBS that was causing crossfire to be disabled, guess not









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3yQFnvAvt4#t=135
> 
> Xmas Bffs


Haha that was great!


----------



## ElementR




----------



## daguardian

Finally got around to re-installing Vegas, did a quick render test (I had forgotten most of my YT settings) of some footage from last night.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Finally got around to re-installing Vegas, did a quick render test (I had forgotten most of my YT settings) of some footage from last night.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice.


----------



## 98uk

Maybe I'm not enough into my gaming, but what is all this twitch streaming stuff? Is it like streaming to an external recording device?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Probably but primarily the internet, afaik. Hence the "TV" part.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> When running bf4 and monitoring vram usage, its says im using 7300mb on average, thats with 100% resolution scale, all AA off, and 1440p. Is that true? My 4gb 290x arent enough? How can I run 150 or 200% res scale then


7300 MB sounds like the amount of system memory the BF4.exe 64-bit application is using. Are you sure that's V-RAM?

I've noticed BF4.exe use about 7GB of memory. That was part of my decision to upgrade to 16GB RAM recently.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Probably but primarily the internet, afaik. Hence the "TV" part.


The internet what?

I don't get it


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> The internet what?
> 
> I don't get it


Here you go - http://en-gb.twitch.tv/

Probably the biggest revenue stream for people so inclined besides you tube. Is good for watching some competitive stuff also.

Click browse games, is hugely popular for streamers and viewers.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Here you go - http://en-gb.twitch.tv/
> 
> Probably the biggest revenue stream for people so inclined besides you tube. Is good for watching some competitive stuff also.
> 
> Click browse games, is hugely popular for streamers and viewers.


Oh cool, I get the competitive stuff, i remember that Pokemon thing too... but why would people want to watch some random bloke from a forum?

Do people actually watch these things for entertainment or?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> That happens? Hrm.....I don't play nearly as much as I suspect alot of you guys though. Game was a broken pile on release but now it plays fine.....if you are contrasting say BF3....totally fine.


I played the Beta and that definitely was bad. I've had some problems with the game itself, but never enough to completely stop playing. Early on I did get frustrated when I lost points due to the "BF4 has stopped working" errors. Things are pretty good now, and a year+ later, it is still my #1 game.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Oh cool, I get the competitive stuff, i remember that Pokemon thing too... but why would people want to watch some random bloke from a forum?
> 
> Do people actually watch these things for entertainment or?


They must do, look at the multiple thousands of viewers currently watching randoms on most every game. I have watched randoms sometimes playing csgo but usually watch the ones I sub to on you tube such as x-factor when tired or bored or cant be bothered playing myself.

Is a massive platform currently across not just pc but console also.

I saw at one point last year more people watching goat simulator than bf4 streams, a true but worrying statistic lol


----------



## Dom_sufc

Could someone make room for a forum friend called CookedPeanut. He applied several days ago but hasn't been accepted yet.

Edit: sorry, I thought I was in the Platoon thread for some reason.


----------



## Zoroastrian

Hi guys I was looking for oinions advice on using a 4k 40 inch TV to play bf4 from my pc. I have a hi soec machine and I am looking specifically at the lg40 hd which is very reasonably priced at moment.
I'm running pc at 4.7 ghz with 2x7990.


----------



## tango bango

Planning to pick up BF4 premium in the next day or so. Is there a link to some of the maps and game mode that I will be getting to try? Thanks.


----------



## zerospace

I have been thinking of getting premium edition too. Can the weapons like l96a1 from expansion packs like china rising be used in the battlefield 4 maps like Mp_prison ? And does premium edition let me level up faster and give me unique camo that non premium edition players have ?


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Planning to pick up BF4 premium in the next day or so. Is there a link to some of the maps and game mode that I will be getting to try? Thanks.


Here you go

http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield-4/premium-membership
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerospace*
> 
> I have been thinking of getting premium edition too. Can the weapons like l96a1 from expansion packs like china rising be used in the battlefield 4 maps like Mp_prison ? And does premium edition let me level up faster and give me unique camo that non premium edition players have ?


Yes and Yes


----------



## tango bango

What about weapons short cuts? For a new player are they a help?


----------



## zerospace

Thx for the reply daguardian. One more question. It says new weekly content, what kind of stuff did u get so far with the premium edition ?


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> What about weapons short cuts? For a new player are they a help?


Waste of money.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> What about weapons short cuts? For a new player are they a help?


Weapons can be unlocked pretty easily without paying, some of the initial guns are up with the best in the game, like the ak12, ak5c etc. If intend to play vehicles a lot and have no tank/lav drivers to jump in with on the gun to get quick unlocks a vehicle shortcut could be worth it if cheap enough.


----------



## jdstock76

Oh jeez .... Not the nerf this buff this convo again?!









People should just learn to play the game the way it was designed. If you don't like a gun, don't use it. Simple solution. Not this OMG EA FIX THE GAME OR I WON"T BUY ANYMORE!!!! crappy attitude.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> What about weapons short cuts? For a new player are they a help?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> Waste of money.


I agree^^ - and as Ghost said, some of the default weapons are great, the AK5C for example is one of my favorites.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerospace*
> 
> Thx for the reply daguardian. One more question. It says new weekly content, what kind of stuff did u get so far with the premium edition ?


Its really nothing special - nothing that gives you an advantage - things like weapon/vehicle skins, knives, emblems for profile/dotags -that covers their "weekly content" claim.



Also Premium members get Double XP weekends - but the best thing, imho, is 2 weeks early access to DLC when it comes out, although purchasing now will not get that advantage obviously, but it was the main reason I purchased Premium.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Oh jeez .... Not the nerf this buff this convo again?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People should just learn to play the game the way it was designed. If you don't like a gun, don't use it. Simple solution. Not this OMG EA FIX THE GAME OR I WON"T BUY ANYMORE!!!! crappy attitude.


That is the problem now, it has been nerfed so many times, that it no longer resembles the way it was designed. It is now just grab a LMG and hold LMB. med packs? useless.Assault class? useless. Even when the game was broken at launch I enjoyed it way more then I do since this latest patch.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I saw at one point last year more people watching goat simulator than bf4 streams, a true but worrying statistic lol


I shake my head every time I see "Goat Simulator" on sale during the Steam summer and holiday sales.







Who buys that?!


----------



## zerospace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I shake my head every time I see "Goat Simulator" on sale during the Steam summer and holiday sales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who buys that?!


Maybe someone with a goat as a pet and wants to better understand it. lol


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> That is the problem now, it has been nerfed so many times, that it no longer resembles the way it was designed. It is now just grab a LMG and hold LMB. med packs? useless.Assault class? useless. Even when the game was broken at launch I enjoyed it way more then I do since this latest patch.


Agreed. I have seen an influx of the AR160 of late but ya LMG FTW! Really irritating.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerospace*
> 
> Maybe someone with a goat as a pet and wants to better understand it. lol


LMBO!!!!!!


----------



## Ghost12

Definition of a Bf4 k/d pro - http://gyazo.com/a04ea52d9e42e3c808176edd12539aaa, just played against this lee7 soldier lol.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I shake my head every time I see "Goat Simulator" on sale during the Steam summer and holiday sales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who buys that?!


I own and enjoy it


----------



## tango bango

How in the heck do you get up after being revived?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> How in the heck do you get up after being revived?


Press the spacebar to accept, or escape to decline by default.


----------



## PunkX 1

The game keeps crashing to the desktop during a map change
















It just says "something went wrong"..any suggestions?


----------



## Curleyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> The game keeps crashing to the desktop during a map change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just says "something went wrong"..any suggestions?


are you running and dx3d programs like steam overlay, xfire, origin overlay, afterburner?


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> are you running and dx3d programs like steam overlay, xfire, origin overlay, afterburner?


Yeah I'm running afterburner


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Yeah I'm running afterburner


I'm running afterburner and have no issues. Running the new version.


----------



## the9quad

Well turn off any OSD you might have like RTSS, and also turn off the origin in game overlay in the origin settings.

it is not afterburner or it's overlay that causes issues per se' but their conflict with the origin overlay.

So once you get your game running fine go ahead and turn back on the afterburner overlay in RTSS. If you dont have afterburner installed then ignore the bit about RTSS.

If you are unsure how to do that, here:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Well turn off any OSD you might have like RTSS, and also turn off the origin in game overlay in the origin settings.
> 
> it is not afterburner or it's overlay that causes issues per se' but their conflict with the origin overlay.
> 
> So once you get your game running fine go ahead and turn back on the afterburner overlay in RTSS. If you dont have afterburner installed then ignore the bit about RTSS.
> 
> If you are unsure how to do that, here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Rep for this as it should be how any gamer using origin should have their settings if they want to play BF4. On top of that if you do choose to install the RTSS(optional) along with whatever GPU tweaking software(all the same really with a brand tossed on it)...basically they all use RTSS. The settings above should allow you to play BF4 among other games without issue and aside that you can still use the FPS clamp that the RTSS is required to be installed to use with these programs. So again cheers







Rep and this should be added into the main post.

IF you still want an FPS display well for BF4 that is as simple as making a config and for other games...imo use fraps.

Personally I don't use any overlays at all that aren't able to be accessed in the game itself.


----------



## Curleyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> IF you still want an FPS display well for BF4 that is as simple as making a config and for other games...imo use fraps.


imo use nvidia shadowplay, better recording system for gamers + osd


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> imo use nvidia shadowplay, better recording system for gamers + osd


If I recorded I might I just meant for an FPS counter that works with more of the problematic games that don't have one built in somewhere. I don't install GeForce Experience.


----------



## the9quad

If all you want is a fps counter for BF4 , I'd just use the in game command for the FPS overlay built into frostbite. I know you are talking about other games too, I was just throwing that in there for others.

If you want to record, it all depends on what you want to do and at what quality or system impact you can handle. There really is no one solution for everybody. I go back and forth with what I use.


----------



## Curleyyy

is battlelog down? can't find any servers, or do anything


----------



## Subby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> is battlelog down? can't find any servers, or do anything


Looks like it


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> is battlelog down? can't find any servers, or do anything


Is not just Ea, is Xbox and Psn amongst others, ddos. The lizard squad.


----------



## tango bango

Darn it ! Just when things were getting good the server crap out !


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Subby*
> 
> Looks like it


During Double XP! I used a 200% modifier last night and got two 100k bonus rounds in a row.


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> During Double XP! I used a 200% modifier last night and got two 100k bonus rounds in a row.


What is a 200% modifier?


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> What is a 200% modifier?


The XP boost.


----------



## =JLumbs=

does anyone know when the servers will be up im fending right now


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=JLumbs=*
> 
> does anyone know when the servers will be up im fending right now


They are up now.


----------



## =JLumbs=

i thought for sure you were pulling my leg because ive been trying for the last hour or so.....but guess what they are THANKS!!!!

SEE YOU ON THE BATTLEFIELD!!!


----------



## reznorek

Christmas evening with BF4 and boys from Casual Farmers Association


----------



## Curleyyy

Pasted from the CS:GO thread - I'm having a few issues with SweetFX and would like some help to get it working please!

Having a few issues with SweetFX, I can't seem to get it to work in CS:GO or anything else.

1.) Download SweetFX Configurator
2.) Extract to desired location ( I have it on my desktop at the moment )
3.) Run "SweetFX_config.exe"
4.) Add new game > locate game executable "csgo.exe" > open > click csgo.exe
5.) Up the top I should now see "Settings displayed for: csgo.exe"
6.) On the right click "Add SweetFX"
7.) Play around with settings, tick / untick things, change values etc ( here I actually only used Vibrance and set the value to 0.95 to test )
8.) Save new config

I also clicked "Game settings" to change the hot keys to enable / disable / reload config.

9.) Launch the game normally ( I noticed no changes, even after refreshing the config, and pressing the enable / disable config multiple times )
9.a) "Launch selected game" through the SweetFX Configurator and I got the following message.

"Valve Anti-Cheat - You have launched the game in insecure mode from outside of Steam or with -insecure flag. Your game files signatures will not be validated and you will not be allowed to join VAC secure servers."

I thought, okay I'll load up a private match with no bots just to test, and again, no differences noticed.

What am I doing wrong, and how can I fix it? I also did the exact same method with Battlefield 4 and no differences there either.


----------



## PunkX 1

Servers seem to be down again


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Pasted from the CS:GO thread - I'm having a few issues with SweetFX and would like some help to get it working please!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Having a few issues with SweetFX, I can't seem to get it to work in CS:GO or anything else.
> 
> 1.) Download SweetFX Configurator
> 2.) Extract to desired location ( I have it on my desktop at the moment )
> 3.) Run "SweetFX_config.exe"
> 4.) Add new game > locate game executable "csgo.exe" > open > click csgo.exe
> 5.) Up the top I should now see "Settings displayed for: csgo.exe"
> 6.) On the right click "Add SweetFX"
> 7.) Play around with settings, tick / untick things, change values etc ( here I actually only used Vibrance and set the value to 0.95 to test )
> 8.) Save new config
> 
> I also clicked "Game settings" to change the hot keys to enable / disable / reload config.
> 
> 9.) Launch the game normally ( I noticed no changes, even after refreshing the config, and pressing the enable / disable config multiple times )
> 9.a) "Launch selected game" through the SweetFX Configurator and I got the following message.
> 
> "Valve Anti-Cheat - You have launched the game in insecure mode from outside of Steam or with -insecure flag. Your game files signatures will not be validated and you will not be allowed to join VAC secure servers."
> 
> I thought, okay I'll load up a private match with no bots just to test, and again, no differences noticed.
> 
> What am I doing wrong, and how can I fix it? I also did the exact same method with Battlefield 4 and no differences there either.


The differences are minimal with the settings you have changed imo, may not see the difference, try some custom made presets from here - http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/.

Games that use Vac anti cheat have to be launched within steam. Games on source used with sweet fx to my knowledge also need Msaa disabling in game.

Quick way to check if is working, check the game directory and look for a log file. Like this - http://gyazo.com/9e69640e0f495381a046af901a23f0dc


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Servers seem to be down again


Yep, just like yesterday at morning...


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Yep, just like yesterday at morning...


Ddos again, lot of rage about but not sure anything can be done to prevent it in advance if people are so minded to carry out these ridiculous actions.


----------



## zantetheo

this is war....!!


----------



## Curleyyy

What's that norse thing ^^^


----------



## Ghost12

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> What's that norse thing ^^^


Live ip internet traffic attacks I think

http://map.ipviking.com/


----------



## zantetheo

EA_Bastian

IE Enlisted: 2013-06-14
2014-06-05 16:18 Quote
_Origin login is currently unavailable. Please be patient while our teams are addressing the problem. This is affecting the multiplayer function for several game titles as well._

Cheers
Basti

EA_Bastian

IE Enlisted: 2013-06-14
2014-06-05 16:45 Quote
_Some services are recovering right now but please be patient if you still have some issues. You can check now if the server are recovering._

Cheers
Basti


----------



## tango bango

Got bf4 on xmas eve and its actually pretty good! Its better than BF3 and worst also. I just got to figure out what maps and modes I want to play and the ones I don't. The servers are kinda crappy and how can some play with a 200 ping !


----------



## Curleyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> The differences are minimal with the settings you have changed imo, may not see the difference, try some custom made presets from here - http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/.
> 
> Games that use Vac anti cheat have to be launched within steam. Games on source used with sweet fx to my knowledge also need Msaa disabling in game.
> 
> Quick way to check if is working, check the game directory and look for a log file. Like this - http://gyazo.com/9e69640e0f495381a046af901a23f0dc


My log file doesn't have any debugging information like it's supposed to, just the default information it comes with /: I'm guessing it's not injecting properly, but what am I missing :C


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Pasted from the CS:GO thread - I'm having a few issues with SweetFX and would like some help to get it working please!
> 
> Having a few issues with SweetFX, I can't seem to get it to work in CS:GO or anything else.
> 
> 1.) Download SweetFX Configurator
> 2.) Extract to desired location ( I have it on my desktop at the moment )
> 3.) Run "SweetFX_config.exe"
> 4.) Add new game > locate game executable "csgo.exe" > open > click csgo.exe
> 5.) Up the top I should now see "Settings displayed for: csgo.exe"
> 6.) On the right click "Add SweetFX"
> 7.) Play around with settings, tick / untick things, change values etc ( here I actually only used Vibrance and set the value to 0.95 to test )
> 8.) Save new config
> 
> I also clicked "Game settings" to change the hot keys to enable / disable / reload config.
> 
> 9.) Launch the game normally ( I noticed no changes, even after refreshing the config, and pressing the enable / disable config multiple times )
> 9.a) "Launch selected game" through the SweetFX Configurator and I got the following message.
> 
> "Valve Anti-Cheat - You have launched the game in insecure mode from outside of Steam or with -insecure flag. Your game files signatures will not be validated and you will not be allowed to join VAC secure servers."
> 
> I thought, okay I'll load up a private match with no bots just to test, and again, no differences noticed.
> 
> What am I doing wrong, and how can I fix it? I also did the exact same method with Battlefield 4 and no differences there either.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> The differences are minimal with the settings you have changed imo, may not see the difference, try some custom made presets from here - http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/.
> 
> Games that use Vac anti cheat have to be launched within steam. Games on source used with sweet fx to my knowledge also need Msaa disabling in game.
> 
> Quick way to check if is working, check the game directory and look for a log file. Like this - http://gyazo.com/9e69640e0f495381a046af901a23f0dc


I would also add that for source games (such as CS GO) you have to put the SweetFX files both in the main game folder AND the bin folder for it to work. I use it with Insurgency and it works for me like that.

For battlefield you have to put them in the main folder and as Ghost12 mentioned, use a config, I personally use Kputt-e's and it's amazing. You also have to turn off AA deferred and AA post processing.


----------



## error-id10t

Question on the bolded command.



Spoiler: user.cfg



GameTime.MaxVariableFps 120
WorldRender.MotionBlurEnable 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurRadialBlurMax 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurQuality 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurMaxSampleCount 0
WorldRender.TransparencyShadowmapsEnable 0
RenderDevice.Dx11Enable 1
RenderDevice.Dx11Dot1Enable 1
RenderDevice.Dx11Dot1RunTimeEnable 1
RenderDevice.VSyncEnable 0
RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 0
*RenderDevice.RenderAheadLimit 1*
PostProcess.DynamicAOEnable 0
Perfoverlay.DrawFPS 1



The above is what I've used for the longest time and all seems to have run fine. Then we got the patch and I noticed that my 1st card was barely being used at all, it wasn't boosting as expected.

I changed RenderDevice.RenderAheadLimit to 0 and the problem went away. I then tried 2 and the problem went away. Does anyone know why value of 1 is a problem with SLI? It's instant via the console and changes the card behaviour straight away, so now I'm wondering what I should use.

In the Nvidia Console I've forced "pre-rendered frames" to 1 which I thought was the same thing but obviously is being ignored.


----------



## tango bango

Ok I got Bf4 on Christmas eve and played for 7 to 8 hours without a hitch ! Ran as smooth as a sheet of glass. Played ror another 2 hours on Christmas day morning without a hitch just like the day before. Played after spending a few hours with the family and started up BF4 and seen the server were down. Once the servers came back up I started a game and that's when this stutter started. Its a stutter, more like a 2 second pause.

This is what I have tried..

Different servers. My ping is less than 30.
Checked all hardware for any issues like heat, downclocking and so forth...found no issues.
ran hardware at stock clocks, overclocked..same issue.
Removed any overclocking utilitys like MSI afterburner...same issue.
checked internet speed (65 down and 6 up )all ok...same issue
tried to changed browser (chrome) but could not get the plugin to install
cleared memory...same issue.
turned off hyper threading...same issue.
cleaned cookies and history...same issue.

Is this due to the servers being down?

Thanks...please help!


----------



## Baasha

BF4 Operation Metro 2014 in 4K @ 60FPS - all settings on Ultra:


----------



## Curleyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I would also add that for source games (such as CS GO) you have to put the SweetFX files both in the main game folder AND the bin folder for it to work. I use it with Insurgency and it works for me like that.
> 
> For battlefield you have to put them in the main folder and as Ghost12 mentioned, use a config, I personally use Kputt-e's and it's amazing. You also have to turn off AA deferred and AA post processing.


Im using kputt-'s configs too, he seems to have one for every game and they're all fantastic and definitely have changes that you can notice the difference, but unfortunately for me they don't seem to be working

would you be able to add me on origin or steam and run me through exactly how you set yours up? i feel like i might be overlooking a very small step


----------



## the9quad

Ever notice how much more fun BF4 is after a sale. Loving the quality of this stream as well. so clear I think.
Highlight:
http://www.twitch.tv/the9quad/c/5757947

1440p all ultra/streaming at 720p30fps.


----------



## Curleyyy

I figured out what was causing the issue with SweetFX not working. I had to *disable Multisampling Anti-Aliasing Mode.*


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Ever notice how much more fun BF4 is after a sale. Loving the quality of this stream as well. *so clear I think*.
> Highlight:
> http://www.twitch.tv/the9quad/c/5757947
> 
> 1440p all ultra/streaming at 720p30fps.


It is, looks good.


----------



## Curleyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Ever notice how much more fun BF4 is after a sale. Loving the quality of this stream as well. so clear I think.
> Highlight:
> http://www.twitch.tv/the9quad/c/5757947
> 
> 1440p all ultra/streaming at 720p30fps.


Viewing it looks great, however might I suggest raising the brightness in game a tad ( looks a little too contrasted ) and disabling motion blur?


----------



## freedomofnow

Hey guys! I really enjoy this game, and I'm in the process of upgrading my computer (moreso the screen), and getting the 27 inch 1440p gsync monitor from asus. My system is not bad as it is, I have a [email protected], 16 gigs of oc'd ram and a Titan with custom watercooling loop for both the cpu and gpu. I currently have great framerates when playing, and I wanna keep playing at awesome framerates but I'm thinking maybe a single titan is not going to be enough for playing this game in 1440p. I do enjoy my eyecandy and I prefer to max every setting possible where there is room. I was looking over a gpu chart of someone testing and it said the avg fps of this game at 1440p with a titan would be around 45, but that was just generic titan values and not accounting for superclocked/overclocked, etc. If I have to upgrade the gpus it's not going to be until next summer, but that still gives me 6 months of potential fps lag and it just so happens I'm allergic to those things. Other things include bad image quality and jaggies.







In all seriousness though, is a single titan going to be enough? It is the older version of the titans but it has a custom vbios so it runs at like 1ghz constant. I've tried overclocking but I seem to blackscreen more often than not so I just went back to settings that worked.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freedomofnow*
> 
> Hey guys! I really enjoy this game, and I'm in the process of upgrading my computer (moreso the screen), and getting the 27 inch 1440p gsync monitor from asus. My system is not bad as it is, I have a [email protected], 16 gigs of oc'd ram and a Titan with custom watercooling loop for both the cpu and gpu. I currently have great framerates when playing, and I wanna keep playing at awesome framerates but I'm thinking maybe a single titan is not going to be enough for playing this game in 1440p. I do enjoy my eyecandy and I prefer to max every setting possible where there is room. I was looking over a gpu chart of someone testing and it said the avg fps of this game at 1440p with a titan would be around 45, but that was just generic titan values and not accounting for superclocked/overclocked, etc. If I have to upgrade the gpus it's not going to be until next summer, but that still gives me 6 months of potential fps lag and it just so happens I'm allergic to those things. Other things include bad image quality and jaggies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness though, is a single titan going to be enough? It is the older version of the titans but it has a custom vbios so it runs at like 1ghz constant. I've tried overclocking but I seem to blackscreen more often than not so I just went back to settings that worked.


I own an ROG Swift however I'm running 780's in SLI. Based on my experience with g-sync, I think the single Titan will work just fine. Worst case is you upgrade your gpu's later down the line if you aren't satisfied.


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Ok I got Bf4 on Christmas eve and played for 7 to 8 hours without a hitch ! Ran as smooth as a sheet of glass. Played ror another 2 hours on Christmas day morning without a hitch just like the day before. Played after spending a few hours with the family and started up BF4 and seen the server were down. Once the servers came back up I started a game and that's when this stutter started. Its a stutter, more like a 2 second pause.
> 
> This is what I have tried..
> 
> Different servers. My ping is less than 30.
> Checked all hardware for any issues like heat, downclocking and so forth...found no issues.
> ran hardware at stock clocks, overclocked..same issue.
> Removed any overclocking utilitys like MSI afterburner...same issue.
> checked internet speed (65 down and 6 up )all ok...same issue
> tried to changed browser (chrome) but could not get the plugin to install
> cleared memory...same issue.
> turned off hyper threading...same issue.
> cleaned cookies and history...same issue.
> 
> Is this due to the servers being down?
> 
> Thanks...please help!


What you are describing sounds like lag to me. I played a little yesterday and 2 of the servers I was on had this lag. This is not typical. Give it a shot today, maybe it has gone away.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Ok I got Bf4 on Christmas eve and played for 7 to 8 hours without a hitch ! Ran as smooth as a sheet of glass. Played ror another 2 hours on Christmas day morning without a hitch just like the day before. Played after spending a few hours with the family and started up BF4 and seen the server were down. Once the servers came back up I started a game and that's when this stutter started. Its a stutter, more like a 2 second pause.
> 
> This is what I have tried..
> 
> Different servers. My ping is less than 30.
> Checked all hardware for any issues like heat, downclocking and so forth...found no issues.
> ran hardware at stock clocks, overclocked..same issue.
> Removed any overclocking utilitys like MSI afterburner...same issue.
> checked internet speed (65 down and 6 up )all ok...same issue
> tried to changed browser (chrome) but could not get the plugin to install
> cleared memory...same issue.
> turned off hyper threading...same issue.
> cleaned cookies and history...same issue.
> 
> Is this due to the servers being down?
> 
> Thanks...please help!


Try manually updating PunkBuster.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Viewing it looks great, however might I suggest raising the brightness in game a tad ( looks a little too contrasted ) and disabling motion blur?


Yeah gonna have to do that, I think it is because of my monitor overclock. It's not that bright in game for me.


----------



## farmdve

Because of the DDoS I can't play.

Anyway, I want to ask you guys. I have the sig rig below, but even though I am playing at 1080p, but not all Max, just Mesh quality set to Ultra and one or two more settings, the other are low or at most Medium, I get framerate drops in certain locations on some maps, like <60 and it's noticeable. Any idea what might be causing this?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Yeah gonna have to do that, I think it is because of my monitor overclock. It's not that bright in game for me.


Qnix? have colour profiles installed for your overclocks? mine would go dark when overclocked. There is a handy little tool for swithcing as and when, a profile switcher, not sure where it came from was that long ago and no loger use the qnix. Decent overclocked calibration profiles on the op of the owners thread if remember.

http://gyazo.com/49ec6132d042f3fe87c6b1cfbe3666c2


----------



## DirtySocks

nvm


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtySocks*
> 
> IS there something wrong with Battlelog (have not been able to play bf4 for weeks)
> There r no servers ...


Been ddos attacked last few days, or was inititally, may be just an ongoing excuse at this point for a failing service.

Allegedly responsible - http://www.forbes.com/sites/erikkain/2014/12/26/why-bribing-lizard-squad-to-stop-attacking-xbox-live-and-psn-is-a-terrible-idea/

http://www.gamepur.com/news/17072-hacker-group-lizardsquad-takes-down-ea-servers-ddos-attack-says-cooking.html

Rumour they got paid off to the tune of $300k


----------



## freedomofnow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I own an ROG Swift however I'm running 780's in SLI. Based on my experience with g-sync, I think the single Titan will work just fine. Worst case is you upgrade your gpu's later down the line if you aren't satisfied.


Thanks! That is what I was hoping for!







ROG Swift it is! Will have to see about upgrading gpu. If anything I'll get another titan for sli.


----------



## tango bango

Decided to reinstall BF4 and got a new nvidea driver. Will try it this evening.


----------



## Ghost12

Servers slowly coming back up.


----------



## SkrooLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Ok I got Bf4 on Christmas eve and played for 7 to 8 hours without a hitch ! Ran as smooth as a sheet of glass. Played ror another 2 hours on Christmas day morning without a hitch just like the day before. Played after spending a few hours with the family and started up BF4 and seen the server were down. Once the servers came back up I started a game and that's when this stutter started. Its a stutter, more like a 2 second pause.
> 
> This is what I have tried..
> 
> Different servers. My ping is less than 30.
> Checked all hardware for any issues like heat, downclocking and so forth...found no issues.
> ran hardware at stock clocks, overclocked..same issue.
> Removed any overclocking utilitys like MSI afterburner...same issue.
> checked internet speed (65 down and 6 up )all ok...same issue
> tried to changed browser (chrome) but could not get the plugin to install
> cleared memory...same issue.
> turned off hyper threading...same issue.
> cleaned cookies and history...same issue.
> 
> Is this due to the servers being down?
> 
> Thanks...please help!


Possible cause;

If you just got it then you might be suffering from an Origin bug which hit us awhile back. Many had the same stuttering issues. Many other had cpu and/or hdd's usage maxing out. The problem wasn't BF4, it was actually Origin itself.

Go in to your Origin settings and make sure "Origin In Game" is disabled.


----------



## tango bango

Played about 4 hours and had very little stutter. Not 100 percent what caused it, but will keep playing it for the next days to come.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Played about 4 hours and had very little stutter. Not 100 percent what caused it, but will keep playing it for the next days to come.


What settings are you using? Try lowering stuff already?


----------



## tango bango

If its not one thing its another! I get the game to run good and now I can't install this plugin! So here is another question? Why won't the plugin install? Running IE11.


----------



## Curleyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> If its not one thing its another! I get the game to run good and now I can't install this plugin! So here is another question? Why won't the plugin install? *Running IE11*.


Try Google Chrome (there's both the 32 bit and 64 bit versions as well)


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Try Google Chrome (there's both the 32 bit and 64 bit versions as well)


I must have set activex filering.


----------



## Ghost12

Attack heli is terrible in this game, what they need is a buff and the only viable personal anti air measure (sraw) to be nerfed hard. I feel real bad for heli pilots when they have to scratch a few kills together.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/550008878480427328/1299837442/


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Attack heli is terrible in this game, what they need is a buff and the only viable personal anti air measure (sraw) to be nerfed hard. I feel real bad for heli pilots when they have to scratch a few kills together.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/550008878480427328/1299837442/


Lol, both teams number 1 and 2 are in the heli. At least it was balanced. I thinks this is one of the few maps (maybe the only) that the chopper is a viable option because of the buildings, it's easy to evade the constant lockons and there are no jets or AA to contend with.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> Lol, both teams number 1 and 2 are in the heli. At least it was balanced. I thinks this is one of the few maps (maybe the only) that the chopper is a viable option because of the buildings, it's easy to evade the constant lockons and there are no jets or AA to contend with.


Well be interesting to see what the so called air balance patch becomes because it is far more destructive than the bf3 version in the right scenario. Would not take much of a buff in terms of movement and some nerfs to all forms of anti air which are likely incoming. Then there will be a multitude of tears once more lol as it is rinse and repeat.


----------



## error-id10t

Don't think there is a proper way to buff the chopper. It's already powerful, the gunner can destroy anything and the pilot's rockets can take out a tank in one run. That's powerful.

Problem with it is of course, you only need 2 guys with stingers and you're useless now as there's no way to repair, unlike the little-beast. How do you "fix" that, you can replace stingers with any AA and it's the same situation.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Don't think there is a proper way to buff the chopper. It's already powerful, the gunner can destroy anything and the pilot's rockets can take out a tank in one run. That's powerful.
> 
> Problem with it is of course, you only need 2 guys with stingers and you're useless now as there's no way to repair, unlike the little-beast. How do you "fix" that, you can replace stingers with any AA and it's the same situation.


They could maybe change, *for air vehicles only*, Vehicle Disabling.

A change like this would not only balance the attack chopper, iit would make for a better flying experience.


----------



## Jeemil89

I think I saw a video not long ago where they compared the choppers from Bf2 to Bf4 and the Bf4 chopper is the fastest and handles the best off them all except for the extreme movements of the Bf2 chopper, like doing barrel rolls (which is tested in CTE). And against the amount of AA in this game the chopper could have gunner and pilot flares (on open maps), except for the city maps where the chopper is already really good.


----------



## Zakharov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Don't think there is a proper way to buff the chopper. It's already powerful, the gunner can destroy anything and the pilot's rockets can take out a tank in one run. That's powerful.
> 
> Problem with it is of course, you only need 2 guys with stingers and you're useless now as there's no way to repair, unlike the little-beast. How do you "fix" that, you can replace stingers with any AA and it's the same situation.


So far, the idea seems to be that since the Attack Chopper is going to be much more maneuverable, the firepower it has available should be nerfed a decent bit in order to compensate for that. The biggest hurdle for the Attack Chopper in vanilla BF4 is that it cannot deal the impressive amount of damage it has available because it's so weak in other areas, which is ironically why DICE Sweden decided to give it the amount of firepower it has in the first place.

In order to fix that, DICE LA has made the Attack Chopper more agile, reduced the damage it can deal to enemies (no longer 2 TV missile spam, reduced range for TV Missile so it can't out-range the MAA, and more) and also making it so that the Attack Chopper pilot has to be more dependent on his gunner to deal most of the damage with the Attack Chopper. Of course this is only the beginning, as they will go into changing countermeasures, Anti-Air launchers, MAA, Jets, and so on.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakharov*
> 
> In order to fix that, DICE LA has made the Attack Chopper more agile, reduced the damage it can deal to enemies (no longer 2 TV missile spam, reduced range for TV Missile so it can't out-range the MAA, and more) and also making it so that the Attack Chopper pilot has to be more dependent on his gunner to deal most of the damage with the Attack Chopper. Of course this is only the beginning, as they will go into changing countermeasures, Anti-Air launchers, MAA, Jets, and so on.


Ugh... Infantry only servers are sounding good about now.


----------



## Archea47

Are there nights where we populate the OC.NET BF4 server?


----------



## sinnedone

blah... BF4 attack heli is the slowest pos of them all. The transport outmaneuvers it in every way. (which it shouldn't) Bring back below radar, make it as maneuverable as it was in BF3 and maybe stop the in air disable. That might make it worthwhile against the plethora of lock ons. Gunner flares on large open maps would be nice as well.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Are there nights where we populate the OC.NET BF4 server?


Is a terrible server, no admin, no team balance plug ins and Ocn do not care about it. So not really. Add some friends on battlelog from Ocn, join the platoon if active and not already in.

Not sure if anyone has come across the metro revive bug where it seems impossible, this video highlights how to work around it - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhnFGkVEZlg


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> blah... BF4 attack heli is the slowest pos of them all. The transport outmaneuvers it in every way. (which it shouldn't) Bring back below radar, make it as maneuverable as it was in BF3 and maybe stop the in air disable. That might make it worthwhile against the plethora of lock ons. Gunner flares on large open maps would be nice as well.


No, the transport does not outmaneuver it. And the chopper is really good on maps like shanghai and dawnbreaker, so it's hard to balance it to be good on open maps also. I think it is good the way it is. Extra flares on open maps would be nice but I think it is not possible.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> No, the transport does not outmaneuver it. And the chopper is really good on maps like shanghai and dawnbreaker, so it's hard to balance it to be good on open maps also. I think it is good the way it is. Extra flares on open maps would be nice but I think it is not possible.


Well I expect it to become viable on many more maps after the patch, because of the buffs it will receive and due to the fact that the AA, personal and mobile will be nerfed. Will it be balanced then? I doubt it. Air was not balanced in Bf3 and is not on many maps in Bf4 when you take into account jets and scouts, despite the multitude of pilot tears in forums to the contrary.

Such as the Sraw nerf incoming? From a minority that can be bothered to play or contribute to cte.

Balance to air jockeys of any description is going 60-2 with minimal threats to bother about.

The little bird pretty much dominating any maps it plays, being repped in the air whilst the 2 repair monkeys fire the dirty scrub cannon stinger ( named by pilots, one of many ) at opposing heli's from inside while sitting on the pilots ammo box is balanced no doubt. Infantry dare fire a stinger from ground be burned at the stake you noob, get back to minecraft.

At the point this game even starts to resemble jetfield/helifield 3 across a majority of maps it will be seclusion inside op metro for me for the rest of the game life.

And on another note this video I found amusing - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fv_7jqU5og0


----------



## SalmonTaco

I still think the SRAW nerf is a bad idea - it is the best multi-tool for an engineer to carry as it can effectively deal with a wide variety of foes in the hands of a skillful (a.k.a. practiced) user. I can see eliminating the lock-on capability (making it a skill only rocket launcher), but the upcoming changes will make all of its fans have to completely re-learn how to use it. I've spent a long time getting used to the SRAW mechanics and flight characteristics









Anyhoo, I got a good spawn on Metro the other day:


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalmonTaco*
> 
> Anyhoo, I got a good spawn on Metro the other day:


That one was pretty funny. I bet they were angry.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalmonTaco*
> 
> Anyhoo, I got a good spawn on Metro the other day:


LOL nice!









Today I was playing a Pistols Only Op. Locker server which also allows the Phantom bow, and I killed 3 guys with ONE arrow in the narrow tunnels near C. Wish I'd recorded that!


----------



## banging34hzs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> LOL nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I was playing a Pistols Only Op. Locker server which also allows the Phantom bow, and I killed 3 guys with ONE arrow in the narrow tunnels near C. Wish I'd recorded that!


then why you no shadow play?









Yea but I hate getting a good feed and you see that you didn't cut on the recording device like the quintuple I got on the lockers C to B hall way with the usas, I say shooting the floor for splash damage is great sometimes...


----------



## freedomofnow

Agreed, it's really fun recording those epic moments. Bow on a pistol only server is really really fun.







I had a moment yesterday where I fired a rocket at an attack boat, killing the 2 people in the back with the first rocket. I then went into hiding and afterwards firing another rocket, killing the 2 new people who spawned in the back + the boat.







I didn't think about recording until it was too late though, so didn't catch it. :/


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *banging34hzs*
> 
> then why you no shadow play?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but I hate getting a good feed and you see that you didn't cut on the recording device like the quintuple I got on the lockers C to B hall way with the usas, I say shooting the floor for splash damage is great sometimes...


LOL, funny you mention the USAS... That same server recently had a shottie weekend (shotguns were allowed just for the weekend, in addition to bow and pistols), but the USAS was specifically NOT allowed!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freedomofnow*
> 
> Agreed, it's really fun recording those epic moments. Bow on a pistol only server is really really fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a moment yesterday where I fired a rocket at an attack boat, killing the 2 people in the back with the first rocket. I then went into hiding and afterwards firing another rocket, killing the 2 new people who spawned in the back + the boat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think about recording until it was too late though, so didn't catch it. :/


Yep, epic moments are great while playing, and even better when you recorded them! When China Rising first came out, while playing the Guilin Peaks map, I hit a fully loaded transport helicopter with an RPG just after it lifted off and killed all 5 on board! Truly an epic BF4 moment!


----------



## Baasha

Operation Metro 2014 in 4K @ 60FPS!


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Operation Metro 2014 in 4K @ 60FPS!


Yeah BF4 is crazy optimized imo. I can do 3k @ over 100FPS with 4xmsaa and high post process AA and all ultra settings, all while streaming to twitch at 720p/30fps. Thsi game gets a very bad rap from some people, but for the visuals it puts out and the way it uses hardware, it deserves a lot of credit imo.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Yeah BF4 is crazy optimized imo. I can do 3k @ over 100FPS with 4xmsaa and high post process AA and all ultra settings, all while streaming to twitch at 720p/30fps. Thsi game gets a very bad rap from some people, but for the visuals it puts out and the way it uses hardware, it deserves a lot of credit imo.


Indeed!

The video I posted is with just 2x GTX-980 Classified in SLI... which is pretty insane considering it's 4K gaming AND recording @ 4K @ 60FPS!

Most people who haven't had first hand experience w/ 4K seem to overestimate the requirement for solid performance at 4K.


----------



## Zakharov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Well I expect it to become viable on many more maps after the patch, because of the buffs it will receive and due to the fact that the AA, personal and mobile will be nerfed. Will it be balanced then? I doubt it. Air was not balanced in Bf3 and is not on many maps in Bf4 when you take into account jets and scouts, despite the multitude of pilot tears in forums to the contrary.


They are working on re-balancing all aircraft and their counters. Nobody knows specifically how Anti Air missiles will be changed, so I'm not sure why you are hastily saying otherwise.

Scout Helicopters, along with the other helicopter classes are easily shut down on open maps, Jets on the other hand not so much. I'm sure the developers are aware of this already.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Such as the Sraw nerf incoming? From a minority that can be bothered to play or contribute to cte.


A nerf to the SRAW was needed. Whether or not they nerfed it too much is debatable, but it's a step in the right direction nonetheless.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Balance to air jockeys of any description is going 60-2 with minimal threats to bother about.


No, and please don't generalize. Not to mention it would be quickly pointed out if this was remotely the case by many other CTE members and the BF community at large.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> The little bird pretty much dominating any maps it plays, being repped in the air whilst the 2 repair monkeys fire the dirty scrub cannon stinger ( named by pilots, one of many ) at opposing heli's from inside while sitting on the pilots ammo box is balanced no doubt. Infantry dare fire a stinger from ground be burned at the stake you noob, get back to minecraft.
> 
> At the point this game even starts to resemble jetfield/helifield 3 across a majority of maps it will be seclusion inside op metro for me for the rest of the game life.
> 
> And on another note this video I found amusing - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fv_7jqU5og0


The only maps where a Scout Heli can easily dominate with impunity is Flood Zone, Dawnbreaker, and maybe Sunken Dragon (which is funny because those 3 all happen to be mediocre to bad maps). Otherwise it's easy to shut it down on most maps, and especially open ones. Just like every other helicopter in the game.


----------



## Ghost12

Debating air balance is a never ending debate that can not be bothered with atm. We made points, opinions are our own.


----------



## overpower

Hi there!
New to bf4, just bought it ~2 weeks ago. My bf4 name is Xaxanoulis. If you want, add me to play together.


----------



## overpower

Anyone knows what's going on? I get often these messages about dx


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overpower*
> 
> Anyone knows what's going on? I get often these messages about dx


Looks like a driver issue


----------



## overpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Looks like a driver issue


I have tried to reinstall the latests one, but still the same issue. Whats the best drivers right now for bf4?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overpower*
> 
> Anyone knows what's going on? I get often these messages about dx


If you're OC'ing the video card, try to lower the OC a bit or add more vcore to the GPU, if you can.


----------



## Bruizer

Oops! Wrong thread!


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If you're OC'ing the video card, try to lower the OC a bit or add more vcore to the GPU, if you can.


Second this. This error tends to be for a faulty OC. I've had my OC be totally fine but do this only in BF4 and Dragon Age Inquisition, upping the vcore a bit helps stability.


----------



## Ghost12

Conquest is just so badly balanced atm is not enjoyable, may be the xmas sales. On one of those terrible runs where the team can not even hold the gimme and suffer a 800 ticket loss/obliteration. Every random server lol


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Conquest is just so badly balanced atm is not enjoyable, on one of those terrible runs where the team can not even hold the gimme and suffer a 800 ticket loss/obliteration. Every random server lol


A lot of it is just bad team play but the weapons and balancing are terrible. There's no real front line in BF anymore and hasn't been IMHO since BF2, and even then was negligible. Currently my biggest issue is the LMG spam and the Medic nerf. What in Gods Green Earth were they thinking? Same with the nade nerfs. Was that even really a problem except for the Metro kiddies? Seriously?!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> A lot of it is just bad team play but the weapons and balancing are terrible. There's no real front line in BF anymore and hasn't been IMHO since BF2, and even then was negligible. Currently my biggest issue is the LMG spam and the Medic nerf. What in Gods Green Earth were they thinking? Same with the nade nerfs. Was that even really a problem except for the Metro kiddies? Seriously?!


I have given up worrying about all that lol, resident in my tank - Hmg > Lmg.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I have given up worrying about all that lol, resident in my tank - Hmg > Lmg.


I know but its incredibly frustrating to see a game that was essentially fine except the net code and even that was easily dealt with. Now it's just another piece of poo!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I know but its incredibly frustrating to see a game that was essentially fine except the net code and even that was easily dealt with. Now it's just another piece of poo!


There was a video posted not long ago regards lmg supposed to be getting a nerf, a couple of things said in it made it trollish though and no official word to my knowledge. The game does need some balancing I agree.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> A lot of it is just bad team play but the weapons and balancing are terrible. There's no real front line in BF anymore and hasn't been IMHO since BF2, and even then was negligible. Currently my biggest issue is the LMG spam and the Medic nerf. What in Gods Green Earth were they thinking? Same with the nade nerfs. Was that even really a problem except for the Metro kiddies? Seriously?!


this man gets it!


----------



## Archea47

I think the game is just fantastic - the best one since 2 if not right on par (I came in with low expectations, which helped)

Please don't knife me from the front though or I'll remember things aren't perfect

FWIW my conquest games are usually pretty balanced but I don't play metros


----------



## generalkayoss

So I just picked up a GTX 970.....

[email protected] 1080p max settings.... Anyone else getting similar results with the 970?


----------



## 66racer

Is there a trick to giving someone a front knife? I loose 95% of the time instantly when I engage it, 3% are a struggle to loss, and maybe 2% its a struggle and I win. Im not sure if guys have their keys mapped for a "turbo melee" button or what but Im just manually jamming the melee button.

Got so used to knifing in bf3 that even though I have been playing bf4 since launch (on n off) I just cant get used to it lol


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Is there a trick to giving someone a front knife? I loose 95% of the time instantly when I engage it, 3% are a struggle to loss, and maybe 2% its a struggle and I win. Im not sure if guys have their keys mapped for a "turbo melee" button or what but Im just manually jamming the melee button.


At least originally you didn't have to jam the button

I don't know What's up with it now. I heard it's highest-ping-wins but haven't verified that


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> So I just picked up a GTX 970.....
> 
> [email protected] 1080p max settings.... Anyone else getting similar results with the 970?


That's with MSAA enabled?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Is there a trick to giving someone a front knife? I loose 95% of the time instantly when I engage it, 3% are a struggle to loss, and maybe 2% its a struggle and I win. Im not sure if guys have their keys mapped for a "turbo melee" button or what but Im just manually jamming the melee button.
> 
> Got so used to knifing in bf3 that even though I have been playing bf4 since launch (on n off) I just cant get used to it lol


Knifing is just plain messed up in BF4 these days. My advice; don't knife from the front until it's fixed. From the back it's OK since you can't be countered.


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> That's with MSAA enabled?


Yes, 4X MSAA


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> Yes, 4X MSAA


It was on Operation Locker or Metro right?

There's no way you're getting up to 150 FPS with MSAA at 4x on Siege of Shanghai for example.


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> It was on Operation Locker or Metro right?
> 
> There's no way you're getting up to 150 FPS with MSAA at 4x on Siege of Shanghai for example.


It was one of the final stand maps, 64 man conquest outdoors. I only played about 15 minutes testing it out on that one map. Maybe I should try others before jumping to such conclusions lol. But I know with my 660, all the maps stayed within about 5-10 fps except Locker and Metro of course, they always ran higher. I'm gonna go try again on Shanghai and see what I get.


----------



## Zakharov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Is there a trick to giving someone a front knife? I loose 95% of the time instantly when I engage it, 3% are a struggle to loss, and maybe 2% its a struggle and I win. Im not sure if guys have their keys mapped for a "turbo melee" button or what but Im just manually jamming the melee button.
> 
> Got so used to knifing in bf3 that even though I have been playing bf4 since launch (on n off) I just cant get used to it lol


The knifing system in BF4 is very inconsistent, and the CTE developers also agree IIRC. They'll probably make some changes to it at some point so that it'll be less frustrating and more predictable.


----------



## generalkayoss

So I tried Shanghai and the frames were a bit lower, in the 80-100 range. That sounds more like the benchmarks I've seen for this card.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> So I tried Shanghai and the frames were a bit lower, in the 80-100 range. That sounds more like the benchmarks I've seen for this card.


Yeah, that's what I expected actually. It's still good solid performance mate.

BF4 MP can be extremely demanding sometimes, specially in that Shanghai map.

Thanks for replying.


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Yeah, that's what I expected actually. It's still good solid performance mate.
> 
> BF4 MP can be extremely demanding sometimes, specially in that Shanghai map.
> 
> Thanks for replying.


Yeah I threw down 340 bucks on this baby. I expected double the performance of my 660... and I got it!

Didn't help much in DayZ though, but thats for another thread. lol


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> Yeah I threw down 340 bucks on this baby. I expected double the performance of my 660... and I got it!
> 
> Didn't help much in DayZ though, but thats for another thread. lol


Yeah, DayZ (Arma 2) is one of the most unoptimized games ever, there's no reason a game that looks like that (looks like a mid 2000s game) to be that demanding.


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Yeah, DayZ (Arma 2) is one of the most unoptimized games ever, there's no reason a game that looks like that (looks like a mid 2000s game) to be that demanding.


Yeah, it's because the game can only use one cpu core I hear. I tried unparking my cores but that didn't make much difference.


----------



## Ghost12

Anyone experiencing random crashes lately? Bf4 stopped working. I have had a few. Not had any problem in this game since launch, my wife is tank gunning for me as well and had some random crashes, hers is all stock clocks and pretty new, so it is not the systems. Never crashes when doing badly lol 41-1 on Dawnbreaker - bf4 stopped working.

3 crashes on dawnbreaker.

Repaired game blah de blah etc


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Anyone experiencing random crashes lately? Bf4 stopped working. I have had a few. Not had any problem in this game since launch, my wife is tank gunning for me as well and had some random crashes, hers is all stock clocks and pretty new, so it is not the systems. Never crashes when doing badly lol 41-1 on Dawnbreaker - bf4 stopped working.
> 
> 3 crashes on dawnbreaker.
> 
> Repaired game blah de blah etc


It doesnt crash for me but I get kicked right as i spawn. I deleted then re installed & updated punkbuster but the issue persists.


----------



## daguardian

Dawnbreaker is a bugged map - could also be the server.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Dawnbreaker is a bugged map - could also be the server.


Happened on a couple other maps also. Anyway removed the latest nvidia driver and reverted, played most of the night, no crashes. See how it goes today.

Edit - 1st game crashed, rouge.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Anyone experiencing random crashes lately? Bf4 stopped working. I have had a few. Not had any problem in this game since launch, my wife is tank gunning for me as well and had some random crashes, hers is all stock clocks and pretty new, so it is not the systems. Never crashes when doing badly lol 41-1 on Dawnbreaker - bf4 stopped working.
> 
> 3 crashes on dawnbreaker.
> 
> Repaired game blah de blah etc


If the video card is OC'd, try to lower your video card OC a bit and see if that helps. You might also re-install the DirectX Re-dist and see if that helps. You don't need to download it, it is saved in one of the folders off the main BF4 program folder.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If the video card is OC'd, try to lower you video card OC a bit and see if that helps. You might also re-install the DirectX Re-dist and see if that helps. You don't need to download it, it is saved in one of the folders off the main BF4 program folder.


Both gpu in both systems are stock. Done the re-intall direct x. Not crashed since the first game this morning oddly.

And on the game the idea is to kill people no? - http://gyazo.com/d91d302f7d090e0541b484b6171ed841 servers like this should not be ranked, there are more and more lately, yesterday was kia by an admin 5 time before eventually kicking me so he could cap A on Lanacang.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Both gpu in both systems are stock. Done the re-intall direct x. Not crashed since the first game this morning oddly.
> 
> And on the game the idea is to kill people no? - http://gyazo.com/d91d302f7d090e0541b484b6171ed841 servers like this should not be ranked, there are more and more lately, yesterday was kia by an admin 5 time before eventually kicking me so he could cap A on Lanacang.


You can report servers as well as players. Look on the server page for a small icon with an ! in it.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Both gpu in both systems are stock. Done the re-intall direct x. Not crashed since the first game this morning oddly.
> 
> And on the game the idea is to kill people no? - http://gyazo.com/d91d302f7d090e0541b484b6171ed841 servers like this should not be ranked, there are more and more lately, yesterday was kia by an admin 5 time before eventually kicking me so he could cap A on Lanacang.


Played for about 4 hrs straight last night. PC is highly OC'd and zero crashes. Using driver 344.75.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Played for about 4 hrs straight last night. PC is highly OC'd and zero crashes. Using driver 344.75.


I did, after the single crash of the day. There is a pretty large thread on it on batlelog. Is sort of a game freeze crash, but is the game not the system freezing. Idk what is about. I have reverted to 344.75 driver also now. Need to try it on the wifes pc, no oc on her system gpu/cpu, fresh windows and fresh game install etc and she had problems also. The common denominator on both was the latest nvidia driver.

Will see how goes today.


----------



## the9quad

The only time I have crashes now is when I am streaming at the same time and switch to thermal vision or whatever it is in the tank. That happens on the map with the train a lot.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I did, after the single crash of the day. There is a pretty large thread on it on batlelog. Is sort of a game freeze crash, but is the game not the system freezing. Idk what is about. I have reverted to 344.75 driver also now. Need to try it on the wifes pc, no oc on her system gpu/cpu, fresh windows and fresh game install etc and she had problems also. The common denominator on both was the latest nvidia driver.
> 
> Will see how goes today.


Any updates on this? I'm actually thinking about falling back to that same driver. I've heard it's better for BF4 than the new one performance-wise.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Any updates on this? I'm actually thinking about falling back to that same driver. I've heard it's better for BF4 than the new one performance-wise.


Played all day no crashes as yet. Not tested on the wifes yet. No performance change for me, I lower settings anyway to try maintain 144 fps (cfg cap).


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Played all day no crashes as yet. Not tested on the wifes yet. No performance change for me, I lower settings anyway to try maintain 144 fps (cfg cap).


Good to know, hopefully the other PC is trouble-free as well. I'm going to remove the newest driver and install 344.75 today. I run ultra settings with low AA settings, and I also lock Max FPS at 144 in the config file. Works pretty well! It's surprising how often I'm pegged at full 144 FPS. Only notable time I see less is when the building collapses in Shanghai, but I seldom play that map anymore.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Good to know, hopefully the other PC is trouble-free as well. I'm going to remove the newest driver and install 344.75 today. I run ultra settings with low AA settings, and I also lock Max FPS at 144 in the config file. Works pretty well! It's surprising how often I'm pegged at full 144 FPS. Only notable time I see less is when the building collapses in Shanghai, but I seldom play that map anymore.


That was the funny one for me. The wifes system is all stock (I5/Gtx 970) and a relatively new build and new game install etc. Was tank gunning for me the other night and crashed a couple times with a similar freeze (not at the same time). The common denominator was the driver and the server. Will try it over the weekend.


----------



## By-Tor

Having a problem when playing where my screen will go from full you a small windowed screen and I have to click it to go back to full screen. This happens a lot during a game and is driving my crazy..

Anyone know of a way to fix this issue?

Thanks


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Is in game ping 100% controlled by my internet connection? Ive never had an issue until the last big patch and now I basically always have my ping spiking around and even when its only Semi-High the game stutters and is awful. I have seen it go like 40s to 70s to 150/200s for abit and back down etc, the stuttering/rubberbanding can occur at 70 ping which isnt really that high in my opinion to get the feeling I'm at more like 200+.
> 
> The only other thing that has changed would be most likely an updated graphics driver, and I will check again, but I am 99% sure I have Origin disabled. What else could be the issue, or is it for sure an odd non-stable internet connect all of a sudden?


Bump since I never saw a reply when I posted, still have horrible lag pretty much anywhere I go, or the ping claims to be decent (30) but its still unplayable.


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Bump since I never saw a reply when I posted, still have horrible lag pretty much anywhere I go, or the ping claims to be decent (30) but its still unplayable.


I don't think you can call it lag with only a 30 ping? Have you monitored gpu usage, fps, vram, stable clocks via afterburner or something similar? What in game settings are you using? I would think one 670 on a 2560x1440 monitor with high settings is going to struggle, especially if you are playing 64 conquest (its the best mode by the way







). I keep settings low enough to keep 100+ fps. Anything lower than that feels too slow in this game for me.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BusterOddo*
> 
> I don't think you can call it lag with only a 30 ping? Have you monitored gpu usage, fps, vram, stable clocks via afterburner or something similar? What in game settings are you using? I would think one 670 on a 2560x1440 monitor with high settings is going to struggle, especially if you are playing 64 conquest (its the best mode by the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I keep settings low enough to keep 100+ fps. Anything lower than that feels too slow in this game for me.


I'll monitor those things closer next time and report back, but it wasnt an issue until that last major patch a month or so ago.

Lag, stuttering, rubber banding, i seem to get it all. For example tonight I had to swap weapons like 4x before it would actually switch for me, or I would be in a tank and try to zoom in and the game would auto zoom me back out or vice versa multiple times.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> I'll monitor those things closer next time and report back, but it wasnt an issue until that last major patch a month or so ago.
> 
> Lag, stuttering, rubber banding, i seem to get it all. For example tonight I had to swap weapons like 4x before it would actually switch for me, or I would be in a tank and try to zoom in and the game would auto zoom me back out or vice versa multiple times.


Sounds more like server lag. Try to go to another server, or could be possible home internet interruptions.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Bump since I never saw a reply when I posted, still have horrible lag pretty much anywhere I go, or the ping claims to be decent (30) but its still unplayable.


Its your connection - from your description, how are you connected? which ISP? how many other users on your network?

Also - have you tried to completely un-install and clean your system of any driver remains and re-install - BF has a nasty habit of requiring this, more so for Nvidia I found.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Sounds more like server lag. Try to go to another server, or could be possible home internet interruptions.


But he said he gets it wherever he goes - so that rules out the server, most likely home internet issue.


----------



## Saarri6

Can anyone explain me that why does my fps dip majorly, with no apparent reason, example: Im playing at 60fps ultra and the fps just drops to 4, and when I tab out and back in it's fixed. what is going on, not enough power from PSU or a battlefield 4 bug?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saarri6*
> 
> Can anyone explain me that why does my fps dip majorly, with no apparent reason, example: Im playing at 60fps ultra and the fps just drops to 4, and when I tab out and back in it's fixed. what is going on, not enough power from PSU or a battlefield 4 bug?


Are you playing windowed mode?


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saarri6*
> 
> Can anyone explain me that why does my fps dip majorly, with no apparent reason, example: Im playing at 60fps ultra and the fps just drops to 4, and when I tab out and back in it's fixed. what is going on, not enough power from PSU or a battlefield 4 bug?


Sounds like VRAM issue, especially if you are using Ultra on all.

Do you monitor usage? How much does that card have?


----------



## Saarri6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Are you playing windowed mode?


Playing at 1920x1080p fullscreen
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Sounds like VRAM issue, especially if you are using Ultra on all.
> 
> Do you monitor usage? How much does that card have?


http://prntscr.com/5quf3v
I got this while playing, so It is a VRAM issue then?


----------



## Sheyster

Hey guys,

I'm thinking of putting together a platoon of very high level BF4 players, an Elite platoon if you will. I wanted to run this by you and see what you think. A couple of things to clarify:

1. We will play on Conquest Large 64 servers primarily. For kicks we can also play some Pistol Only servers, which is A LOT of fun.

2. You must have a Premium BF4 account with access to all maps.

3. You must be rank 100+.

4. You must have semi-decent stats. I'm not looking for total Pro's here but you have to be a good TEAM player. This squad will be well regarded by the community once it is established.

5. Mic and headset required. You have to be fairly vocal and able to communicate. If you're shy, this is not the platoon for you. We can take turns leading squads. NO HOT HEADS; this is for fun.







If anyone loses their temper in-game, they're out immediately.

6. If this is a successful initiative, I will provide a Mumble, Vent or TS server. Later we may also host a server if things go well.

If this sounds good, please PM me.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm thinking of putting together a platoon of very high level BF4 players, an Elite platoon if you will. I wanted to run this by you and see what you think. A couple of things to clarify:
> 
> 1. We will play on Conquest Large 64 servers primarily. For kicks we can also play some Pistol Only servers, which is A LOT of fun.
> 
> 2. You must have a Premium BF4 account with access to all maps.
> 
> *3. You must be rank 120+*.
> 
> 4. You must have semi-decent stats. I'm not looking for total Pro's here but you have to be a good TEAM player. This squad will be well regarded by the community once it is established.
> 
> 5. Mic and headset required. You have to be fairly vocal and able to communicate. If you're shy, this is not the platoon for you. We can take turns leading squads. NO HOT HEADS; this is for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone loses their temper in-game, they're out immediately.
> 
> 6. If this is a successful initiative, I will provide a Mumble, Vent or TS server. Later we may also host a server if things go well.
> 
> If this sounds good, please PM me.


Rank does not mean anything other than play time imo. Just a point.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Rank does not mean anything other than play time imo. Just a point.


This is true. I'm going to lower it to 100. I just don't want total noobs who don't know the maps.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> *NO HOT HEADS; this is for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone loses their temper in-game, they're out immediately.*
> :


well, I'm out.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> well, I'm out.


LOL!


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> well, I'm out.


I tend to curse like a sailor when playing. Dont think the teammates would appreciate it.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I tend to curse like a sailor when playing. Dont think the teammates would appreciate it.


You sound like me then.


----------



## the9quad

I got banned from a server with this message tonight:










Here is the stream, you can see I am clearly not hacking.

http://www.hitbox.tv/video/379194

Is this bad? I am not hacking and never have.


----------



## King PWNinater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm thinking of putting together a platoon of very high level BF4 players, an Elite platoon if you will. I wanted to run this by you and see what you think. A couple of things to clarify:
> 
> 1. We will play on Conquest Large 64 servers primarily. For kicks we can also play some Pistol Only servers, which is A LOT of fun.
> 
> 2. You must have a Premium BF4 account with access to all maps.
> 
> 3. You must be rank 100+.
> 
> 4. You must have semi-decent stats. I'm not looking for total Pro's here but you have to be a good TEAM player. This squad will be well regarded by the community once it is established.
> 
> 5. Mic and headset required. You have to be fairly vocal and able to communicate. If you're shy, this is not the platoon for you. We can take turns leading squads. NO HOT HEADS; this is for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone loses their temper in-game, they're out immediately.
> 
> 6. If this is a successful initiative, I will provide a Mumble, Vent or TS server. Later we may also host a server if things go well.
> 
> If this sounds good, please PM me.


I have all of that except the rank...
There's no try-outs or anything?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I got banned from a server with this message tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the stream, you can see I am clearly not hacking.
> 
> http://www.hitbox.tv/video/379194
> 
> Is this bad? I am not hacking and never have.


Looks like you're just banned from a single server by an admin. You probably killed some 14 year old who has admin rights one too many times.







It happens all the time, not a big deal.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King PWNinater*
> 
> I have all of that except the rank...
> There's no try-outs or anything?


Feel free to PM me. Please provide a Battlelog link to your profile.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm thinking of putting together a platoon of very high level BF4 players, an Elite platoon if you will. I wanted to run this by you and see what you think. A couple of things to clarify:
> 
> 1. We will play on Conquest Large 64 servers primarily. For kicks we can also play some Pistol Only servers, which is A LOT of fun.
> 
> 2. You must have a Premium BF4 account with access to all maps.
> 
> 3. You must be rank 100+.
> 
> 4. You must have semi-decent stats. I'm not looking for total Pro's here but you have to be a good TEAM player. This squad will be well regarded by the community once it is established.
> 
> 5. Mic and headset required. You have to be fairly vocal and able to communicate. If you're shy, this is not the platoon for you. We can take turns leading squads. NO HOT HEADS; this is for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone loses their temper in-game, they're out immediately.
> 
> 6. If this is a successful initiative, I will provide a Mumble, Vent or TS server. Later we may also host a server if things go well.
> 
> If this sounds good, please PM me.


Darn only level 87. Probably dont game frequently enough anyways depending on your requirements. Im more of a weekend warrior. I was in a clan a while ago and they required practice at a specific time 3 days a week was very hard to make.

I do miss a good team though, i hate these public servers with no teamwork 90% of the time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I got banned from a server with this message tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the stream, you can see I am clearly not hacking.
> 
> http://www.hitbox.tv/video/379194
> 
> Is this bad? I am not hacking and never have.


Looks like a butt hurt Admin to me. I just laugh when they scream "hack" when its mostly skill. Good game though, except for when you flash banged yourself.









Oh and awesome soundtrack! You must have grown up in the same era as me. 2PAC!!!!!!







Most Hip hop these days have gone to the birds.

Cant remember if i asked you before, but you ever thought about getting 2 more Qnixs(on the cheap) for 1440p Surround? 3 290Xs would run it great. Big advantage in BF4. You get so much more real time view of the battlefield = spotting enemies that you would not normally see with just one screen.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I got banned from a server with this message tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the stream, you can see I am clearly not hacking.
> 
> http://www.hitbox.tv/video/379194
> 
> Is this bad? I am not hacking and never have.


Sorry , I don't get why its says BC2??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saarri6*
> 
> Playing at 1920x1080p fullscreen
> http://prntscr.com/5quf3v
> I got this while playing, so It is a VRAM issue then?


I can't see a video memory reading - which one is it?


----------



## PunkX 1

I'm still getting random crashes to the desktop with "oops, something went wrong" during map changes









I've disabled Origin Ovelay, switched between 64-bit and 32, tried windowed mode, and still nothing. Any suggestions?


----------



## Saarri6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> I can't see a video memory reading - which one is it?


Well they all go pretty high, http://prntscr.com/5r6019


----------



## 98uk

I haven't played in over a month and apparently there was a patch in the meantime. Can someone tl;dr me the changes as I'm coming back next week.

Can't load patch notes on my phone.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I haven't played in over a month and apparently there was a patch in the meantime. Can someone tl;dr me the changes as I'm coming back next week.
> 
> Can't load patch notes on my phone.


THIS RELEASE: A couple of railgun tweaks (more to come soon)

In todays update:

Railgun Update: impulse reduced, blast radius decreased, damage reduced

IN COMBAT DISABLES
As you probably know, we changed the way the Medic Bag worked in the Fall patch. While inline with out goal, we need to revisit this and similar systems to create a coherent player experience.

Consider this list our goal - in this patch we get closer to having this - but we are looking for your feedback now!

When looking to balance in combat disables (as we have named it internally due to lack of imagination







), we want to make sure we make this mechanic consistent across the board, and these are the items and systems we've identified being effected by this:

Health (Medic bag, First aid pack, Auto-heal, Field upgrade vehicle heal aura)
Ammo (Ammo bag, Ammo pack, Field upgrade vehicle ammo aura)
Spawn (Squad spawn)

These are the states we are working with:

Out of Combat
0.0 suppression value (or decaying below the threshold)
In Combat
Being hit or bullets passing nearby
Increasing Suppression
Being hit or bullets passing nearby, possible before the minimum threshold
In Suppression
Above the minimum suppression threshold
Suppression Decaying (Exiting Combat)
Suppression level actively declining, regardless of thresholds

HEALTH RELATED DISABLES
The current state of the health disable (Medic bag in particular) has a couple of issues, it's too easy to get suppressed enough to have the heal disabled, and takes too long to turn back on as well.
With this in mind, these are our proposed changes to how we want it to work once finished:

Auto heal (personal)
Disabled when damage is received, Disabled when in suppression.
No real changes here, this is the way Auto heal has been working always. Of course only affected if game mode/server setting enables it.
First aid pack (Small pack)
Disabled when damage is received.
We want the small pack to be the offensive pack you pickup before going on the offensive.
Medic bag (Large pack)
Disabled for X seconds when in suppression or taking damage.
We want the large bag to act as the "safe haven" to be used after a fight occurred, or in a safe place (you can still be in combat behind low cover, place them out of combat!).
Field upgrade Sphere (in vehicle)
Disabled for X seconds when suppression is increased.
We want to align these with the med bag for consistency.
Note: First pass tuning would be to match the X seconds exactly to suppression decay so they start working again the second suppression levels start decaying at all. It should not wait for zero suppression.

AMMO RELATED DISABLES
Again, for consistency the goal here is to align how health and ammo works, and make these new timings correlate so a player can learn what to expect when coming out of In Combat state.

More information on specific ammo related changes in coming updates!

SQUAD SPAWN RELATED DISABLES
The intent here is to minimize the issue where an enemy spawns on the player you are actively engaging in a firefight. Where a mid fight reload (of the faster kind) won't mean more enemies spawn if you keep engaging the enemy post reload.

Blocked for X seconds when suppression is increased.
Note: First pass tuning would be to match the X seconds exactly to suppression decay so they start working again the second suppression levels start decaying at all. It should not wait for zero suppression.


----------



## fatmario

Kof server admin mad


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Sorry , I don't get why its says BC2??


Yeah I know I don't get it either.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> I'm still getting random crashes to the desktop with "oops, something went wrong" during map changes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've disabled Origin Ovelay, switched between 64-bit and 32, tried windowed mode, and still nothing. Any suggestions?


Any help with this, guys?


----------



## keikei

^Is this happening on the same server? If so, admin may have kicked you out. I've experienced this a few times.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> ^Is this happening on the same server? If so, admin may have kicked you out. I've experienced this a few times.


It happens on random servers, doesn't matter which one. Conquest, Obliteration, Domination, Rush and TDM









The error I get is "oops, something went wrong."


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> It happens on random servers, doesn't matter which one. Conquest, Obliteration, Domination, Rush and TDM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The error I get is "oops, something went wrong."


Try closing as many background programs as possible. It could be one small conflicting program. Is your rig oc'd?


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Try closing as many background programs as possible. It could be one small conflicting program. Is your rig oc'd?


Yeah, tried with everything on stock as well. Looks like I'll have to try reinstalling the game.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Yeah I know I don't get it either.


I've seen that "BC2" in PB server/admin ban screenshots before, just like in yours. I assume it's a typo/glitch in the ban string from PB, or it has some other meaning. I don't think it's related to BF:BC2 in any way.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Yeah, tried with everything on stock as well. Looks like I'll have to try reinstalling the game.


Here's another suggestion:

- Download nVidia driver 344.11.

- Use DDU to fully uninstall the current video driver.

- After you reboot, install the 344.11 driver and try again.

- You can also re-install DirectX after this. It would not hurt and may help.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Here's another suggestion:
> 
> - Download nVidia driver 344.11.
> 
> - Use DDU to fully uninstall the current video driver.
> 
> - After you reboot, install the 344.11 driver and try again.
> 
> - You can also re-install DirectX after this. It would not hurt and may help.


Also - If this does not work, try using a custom FPS config. Search for "DEVICE_HUNG" on Battlelog, there are several that may help you.

It goes without saying you should validate your game files through Origin as well.


----------



## Ghost12

Anyone ever noticed on rounds that you do not even spawn for whatever reason they still count to win or loss.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Here's another suggestion:
> 
> - Download nVidia driver 344.11.
> 
> - Use DDU to fully uninstall the current video driver.
> 
> - After you reboot, install the 344.11 driver and try again.
> 
> - You can also re-install DirectX after this. It would not hurt and may help.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Also - If this does not work, try using a custom FPS config. Search for "DEVICE_HUNG" on Battlelog, there are several that may help you.
> 
> It goes without saying you should validate your game files through Origin as well.


Thanks, will try


----------



## keikei

Guys, the cross-hair that appears in the middle of the screen, how do you get rid of it? I cant find it in the settings.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Guys, the cross-hair that appears in the middle of the screen, how do you get rid of it? I cant find it in the settings.


Go to hardcore matches.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Thanks, will try


Also I would try another browser and/or reinstall the battlelog plugin if none of that stuff works.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Go to hardcore matches.


Ah, yes. I might have to. Thanks.


----------



## By-Tor

I'm having a problem in game when I right click to aim that my screen minimizes and I can't move and die due to this.

Anyone know of a fix for this?

Thanks


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I'm having a problem in game when I right click to aim that my screen minimizes and I can't move and die due to this.
> 
> Anyone know of a fix for this?
> 
> Thanks


Never heard that one before. I would try to uninstall & reinstall mouse drivers or repair game via Origin.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Ah, yes. I might have to. Thanks.


Keep in mind that HC is a lot more than just no crosshair. Less max health (HP), no mini-map, no spotting, no kill cam, etc. It's a very different type of game.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I'm having a problem in game when I right click to aim that my screen minimizes and I can't move and die due to this.
> 
> Anyone know of a fix for this?
> 
> Thanks


Sounds really weird, I would search Battlelog for anyone else who may have encountered this issue.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Keep in mind that HC is a lot more than just no crosshair. Less max health (HP), no mini-map, no spotting, no kill cam, etc. It's a very different type of game.


Much better IMO. Don't forget about friendly fire also. It makes the game more tense as you have to watch you fire during crowded firefights so you don't shoot your teammates, the same with powerful vehicle fire. Also makes the Assult class a much more viable option with health packs & defib.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Much better IMO. Don't forget about friendly fire also. It makes the game more tense as you have to watch you fire during crowded firefights so you don't shoot your teammates, the same with powerful vehicle fire. Also makes the Assult class a much more viable option with health packs & defib.


I agree! 90% of my play time is in HC; love it!


----------



## King PWNinater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Looks like you're just banned from a single server by an admin. You probably killed some 14 year old who has admin rights one too many times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It happens all the time, not a big deal.
> Feel free to PM me. Please provide a Battlelog link to your profile.


But my stats aren't really all that good...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King PWNinater*
> 
> But my stats aren't really all that good...


Send me a PM with your Battlelog link; let's talk. Ball is in your court.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Also I would try another browser and/or reinstall the battlelog plugin if none of that stuff works.


Tried all of the suggested steps, including reinstalling Battlelog. No go









Guess I'll have to reinstall the game.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I'm having a problem in game when I right click to aim that my screen minimizes and I can't move and die due to this.
> 
> Anyone know of a fix for this?
> 
> Thanks


You could have inadvertently messed up your input controls - try deleting the BF4 folder from My Documents, the game will build a new folder, and reset all the settings - which you will have to re-do.

Or, just take a look in the controls section and see what is assigned to ADS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Anyone ever noticed on rounds that you do not even spawn for whatever reason they still count to win or loss.


Yup it's pretty messed up - whoever was responsible for this I bet was the same person that made that skill stat









Edit: And I just noticed today, that on Titanfall if you join late onto a losing side, you do not get a loss recorded, it even tells you in red text


----------



## By-Tor

I did a game repair and it seemed to fix the problem. Knock on wood...

Thanks everyone...


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Anyone ever noticed on rounds that you do not even spawn for whatever reason they still count to win or loss.


Yeah it's really annoying to have a couple good matches and gain a few skill but then when I don't quit the server and leave on the game, my team loses and I drop like 10 times the skill points I had gained by being on a losing team I didn't even spawn in on. Seems beyond idiotic.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Yeah it's really annoying to have a couple good matches and gain a few skill but then when I don't quit the server and leave on the game, my team loses and I drop like 10 times the skill points I had gained by being on a losing team I didn't even spawn in on. Seems beyond idiotic.


what I think is idiotic is putting the SKILL stat in your face straight in the middle on the battlelog, like its something that really shows how you stack, but its so broken that I wish we had score per minute there or that it was customizable.

I stopped caring for that statistic long ago, as an early adopter the game used to crash like a biatch so the quit ratio was really high.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> what I think is idiotic is putting the SKILL stat in your face straight in the middle on the battlelog, like its something that really shows how you stack, but its so broken that I wish we had score per minute there or that it was customizable.
> 
> I stopped caring for that statistic long ago, as an early adopter the game used to crash like a biatch so the quit ratio was really high.


Or they could get with the times and allow us to customize our "dashboard". Personally I still hate the whole web based gaming thing. Call me old fashioned but I feel like it ruined having LAN parties.


----------



## Pedros

Hey Guys,

ok just started playing BF4 ... ( wooray! ) ... i was a avid BF3 gamer but my computer was sold 1 year and a half ago and i was in "suffering" since then. I thought that buying a PS4 would fill that hole the PC had left... but i was wrong... so ... after much debate i decided buying a new computer ... and of course the BF4.

so my specs are at the signature ( i5 4690K, GTX980 and a 30" 2560x1600 monitor ).

So i'm after the best settings for the game not be slow. I'm using Ultra settings and i see the FPS float between low 50's and high 70's ( the gpu is not oc'ed nor the cpu ).

So, i'm to ask for your help and with your experience to tell me if i can optimize the video settings in a way that i will get better fps and still have amazing visuals.

Side notes:

- I've been playing campaign only to re-learn BF4 controls and aiming ... so by my calculations if i'm experience 50-70's fps interval, when i go to multiplayer i will get a bigger fps drop.

- I read several people saying that at this resolution, i can lower or turn off MSAA or FXAA ... but i didn't try it yet.

- This question could be answered by myself with several testings, but the problem is that my professional live, wife and kid don't let me much time to do those try outs ... so i'm asking for your help for some tips and tricks









Thank you all,
Pedro S.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedros*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> ok just started playing BF4 ... ( wooray! ) ... i was a avid BF3 gamer but my computer was sold 1 year and a half ago and i was in "suffering" since then. I thought that buying a PS4 would fill that hole the PC had left... but i was wrong... so ... after much debate i decided buying a new computer ... and of course the BF4.
> 
> so my specs are at the signature ( i5 4690K, GTX980 and a 30" 2560x1600 monitor ).
> 
> So i'm after the best settings for the game not be slow. I'm using Ultra settings and i see the FPS float between low 50's and high 70's ( the gpu is not oc'ed nor the cpu ).
> 
> So, i'm to ask for your help and with your experience to tell me if i can optimize the video settings in a way that i will get better fps and still have amazing visuals.
> 
> Side notes:
> 
> - I've been playing campaign only to re-learn BF4 controls and aiming ... so by my calculations if i'm experience 50-70's fps interval, when i go to multiplayer i will get a bigger fps drop.
> 
> - I read several people saying that at this resolution, i can lower or turn off MSAA or FXAA ... but i didn't try it yet.
> 
> - This question could be answered by myself with several testings, but the problem is that my professional live, wife and kid don't let me much time to do those try outs ... so i'm asking for your help for some tips and tricks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all,
> Pedro S.


I would run 2xmsaa and turn post process AA off (post AA is just blurry). At 30" though your gonna notice jaggies at 2560x1600 that is a lot of real estate so your pixel density is probably on par with a 24" 1080p monitor. Spend a few minutes and overclock your processor this game seem to like that, and it is easy enough to do, it is also why you got a K processor. And I think you might have to turn some stuff down to get a solid 60 fps all the time at that res, not sure though since I do not have a 980.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedros*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> ok just started playing BF4 ... ( wooray! ) ... i was a avid BF3 gamer but my computer was sold 1 year and a half ago and i was in "suffering" since then. I thought that buying a PS4 would fill that hole the PC had left... but i was wrong... so ... after much debate i decided buying a new computer ... and of course the BF4.
> 
> so my specs are at the signature ( i5 4690K, GTX980 and a 30" 2560x1600 monitor ).
> 
> So i'm after the best settings for the game not be slow. I'm using Ultra settings and i see the FPS float between low 50's and high 70's ( the gpu is not oc'ed nor the cpu ).
> 
> So, i'm to ask for your help and with your experience to tell me if i can optimize the video settings in a way that i will get better fps and still have amazing visuals.
> 
> Side notes:
> 
> - I've been playing campaign only to re-learn BF4 controls and aiming ... so by my calculations if i'm experience 50-70's fps interval, when i go to multiplayer i will get a bigger fps drop.
> 
> - I read several people saying that at this resolution, i can lower or turn off MSAA or FXAA ... but i didn't try it yet.
> 
> - This question could be answered by myself with several testings, but the problem is that my professional live, wife and kid don't let me much time to do those try outs ... so i'm asking for your help for some tips and tricks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all,
> Pedro S.


If you want more frames, but keep those fancy graphics and help avoid input lag, here is what i have for settings:


post-processing set low
motion blur off
aa to none or 2x (high demanding setting)
ambient oclusion: set off (very high demanding setting, if your rig can handle it, then that is fine)
vsync off. instead create the cofig file to cap fps in game.
network smoothing off
network updating, set to highest


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedros*
> 
> This question could be answered by myself with several testings, but the problem is that my professional live, wife and kid don't let me much time to do those try outs ... so i'm asking for your help for some tips and tricks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I would run 2xmsaa and turn post process AA off (post AA is just blurry). At 30" though your gonna notice jaggies at 2560x1600 that is a lot of real estate so your pixel density is probably on par with a 24" 1080p monitor. Spend a few minutes and overclock your processor this game seem to like that, and it is easy enough to do, it is also why you got a K processor. And I think you might have to turn some stuff down to get a solid 60 fps all the time at that res, not sure though since I do not have a 980.


In addition push that 980 as far as it will go. That will be the one thing hardware-wise that will give you better min and max FPS. (ie. a better gaming experience)

I personally feel 2xMSAA alone is too harsh/edgey. I would try 2xMSAA with LOW post AA. Try both settings and decide which you like better. You can also try MSAA disabled and medium post, which a lot of people like but it is a little blurry as the9quad stated above. AA in BF4 is really subjective, there is no de-facto best setting. You just have to see what works best for you with your specific setup.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> If you want more frames, but keep those fancy graphics and help avoid input lag, here is what i have for settings:
> 
> motion blur off - *AGREE*
> ambient oclusion: set off (very high demanding setting, if your rig can handle it, then that is fine) - *IMHO IT DOES AFFECT IMAGE QUALITY SET TO OFF - TRY AND SEE WHAT YOU THINK.*
> vsync off. instead create the cofig file to cap fps in game. *DEFINITELY USE FPS LIMIT IN CONFIG, DON'T ENABLE VSYNC.*
> network smoothing off -- *I RECOMMEND 20%, NOT OFF.*
> network updating, set to highest -- *I RECOMMEND AUTO*


Bottom line, feel free to experiment. I've played this game A LOT (rank 140 for about 3 weeks now) and experimented A LOT. Have fun!









EDIT- fixed a typo (don't ENABLE vsync).


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedros*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> ok just started playing BF4 ... ( wooray! ) ... i was a avid BF3 gamer but my computer was sold 1 year and a half ago and i was in "suffering" since then. I thought that buying a PS4 would fill that hole the PC had left... but i was wrong... so ... after much debate i decided buying a new computer ... and of course the BF4.
> 
> so my specs are at the signature ( i5 4690K, GTX980 and a 30" 2560x1600 monitor ).
> 
> So i'm after the best settings for the game not be slow. I'm using Ultra settings and i see the FPS float between low 50's and high 70's ( the gpu is not oc'ed nor the cpu ).
> 
> So, i'm to ask for your help and with your experience to tell me if i can optimize the video settings in a way that i will get better fps and still have amazing visuals.
> 
> Side notes:
> 
> - I've been playing campaign only to re-learn BF4 controls and aiming ... so by my calculations if i'm experience 50-70's fps interval, when i go to multiplayer i will get a bigger fps drop.
> 
> - I read several people saying that at this resolution, i can lower or turn off MSAA or FXAA ... but i didn't try it yet.
> 
> - This question could be answered by myself with several testings, but the problem is that my professional live, wife and kid don't let me much time to do those try outs ... so i'm asking for your help for some tips and tricks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all,
> Pedro S.


I would first oc the processor, then experiment with settings (I roll with post low msaa off SSAO on for example) then once you get the IQ that meets your standards oc the gpu.


----------



## Pedros

Thank you all for the tips!







I will try them this evening.

1600p is a PITA ... you need to spend lots of money to get the all the visual candies from a game ... or you have a hard time letting go the big screen and going back to 1080/1200p


----------



## generalkayoss

That's what I don't get about these super high resolutions. Whats the point when the most powerful card out there can't run it at 60fps?

What's it take to run BF4 on ultra at 4k?

Three 980's in SLI?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> That's what I don't get about these super high resolutions. Whats the point when the most powerful card out there can't run it at 60fps?
> 
> What's it take to run BF4 on ultra at 4k?
> 
> Three 980's in SLI?


Anything equivalent to a single r9 290.


----------



## the9quad

I'd like to see benches of Multiplayer BF4 at 4k ultra using a single 290x that have 99 percentile frametimes equivalent to 60 fps. I don't think it is possible, maybe on test island but not real world gameplay.


----------



## DirtySocks

Is the 6th dlc out yet?


----------



## King PWNinater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> That's what I don't get about these super high resolutions. Whats the point when the most powerful card out there can't run it at 60fps?
> 
> What's it take to run BF4 on ultra at 4k?
> 
> Three 980's in SLI?


2 R9 290xs or an R9 295x2.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtySocks*
> 
> Is the 6th dlc out yet?


Is there a 6th DLC? I thought _Final Stand_ was the last one?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Is there a 6th DLC? I thought _Final Stand_ was the last one?


There will be more. More of what, no one is sure... but they're asking for map recommendations which implies there will be more content.

The big fear from older BF gamers is that there are a lot of new players who only joined since BF3 and so all the map votes are for BF3 remakes. There is a good chance to get remakes from BF2, hell even 1942 and instead people want a Noshr canals tdm map...


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> There will be more. More of what, no one is sure... but they're asking for map recommendations which implies there will be more content.
> 
> The big fear from older BF gamers is that there are a lot of new players who only joined since BF3 and so all the map votes are for BF3 remakes. There is a good chance to get remakes from BF2, hell even 1942 and instead people want a Noshr canals tdm map...


Where can I vote? I like Noshr Canals....


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Where can I vote? I like Noshr Canals....


You can't vote.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> There will be more. More of what, no one is sure... but they're asking for map recommendations which implies there will be more content.
> 
> The big fear from older BF gamers is that there are a lot of new players who only joined since BF3 and so all the map votes are for BF3 remakes. There is a good chance to get remakes from BF2, hell even 1942 and instead people want a Noshr canals tdm map...


Man, I'd pay $100 for all the vanilla 1942 maps redone. The capture points actually had a reason in those maps and they changed the flow of the game.


----------



## Ghost12

Ever get a random squad member that is just awesome? this one (anjioner) enabled me to do one of my best ever rounds in the tank. Wish all players were like this. Was also running smoke and thermal, not aps/reactive, is my standard tank kit now and has been for a couple weeks.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/555335152991061760/1299837442/


----------



## prescotter

I think i never saw somebody with so many vehicle kills and so low gun kills









You guys heard from the new League called http://infinity-leagues.com/

Since its all just starting up its also fun for not so experienced groups to join.

In february they are having a new Domination knockout tournament.

Here some footage from ''my'' team if anybody interested:
BF4 PTFO in Infinity Leagues New Year Knockout Tournament 2015


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Ever get a random squad member that is just awesome? this one (anjioner) enabled me to do one of my best ever rounds in the tank. Wish all players were like this. Was also running smoke and thermal, not aps/reactive, is my standard tank kit now and has been for a couple weeks.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/555335152991061760/1299837442/


nice!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Man, I'd pay $100 for all the vanilla 1942 maps redone. The capture points actually had a reason in those maps and they changed the flow of the game.


Nice to see at least one old skool guy around!









If anything they will re-do Wake Island again. I wouldn't hold my breath for anything else.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Ever get a random squad member that is just awesome? this one (anjioner) enabled me to do one of my best ever rounds in the tank. Wish all players were like this. Was also running smoke and thermal, not aps/reactive, is my standard tank kit now and has been for a couple weeks.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/555335152991061760/1299837442/


It's rare to get a good commander, squad leader or team player in general. That's why I prefer to roll with premades whenever possible.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> It's rare to get a good commander, squad leader or team player in general. That's why I prefer to roll with premades whenever possible.


Oh agree 100%, I play with Ocn friends often on my main. Got this alt for mainly solo or with the wife gunning ( did not last long before the b movie calling was too strong) and have not come across many randoms any good, in fact had more squad mates steal the tank rather than rep it so mostly play locked private squad. Forgot this round to do it lol. Is why was especially pleasing to find a good random today.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> in fact had more squad mates steal the tank rather than rep it so mostly play locked private squad.


Nothing pisses me off more than a team mate stealing the scout helo while I'm repairing it.









Funny that you have an "alt" in BF4...


----------



## Ghost12

Anyway, anyone that plays tank/lav with the standard loadout of Aps/reactive I highly suggest giving the thermal/smoke combo a go, or even thermal and Aps if not confident. Reactive is next to worthless in bf4 on ground vehicles, it does not stop critical disable if the angle of shot is correct anyway so that is something that you can achieve by yourself with being mindful of angles. Thermal camo means unless someone is constantly pressing q you are only spotted for 3 seconds which is a huge advantage. Smoke will also instantly mitigate being spotted.

This was not my discovery, took advice from tonk2stronk and works perfectly. Check his you tube for some great tank tutorials and commentary for people ground vehicle inclined.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChUADrCFkB3l_742QIwDptw


----------



## the9quad

I always roll with randoms, so I am never getting repaired, also never getting revived, never getting ammo etc.. lol. I think the most frustrating thing is the random dude spawning in as the top gunner who then proceeds to needlessly spam the machine gun lighting you up on the mini-map.

I used to play 1942 competitively way back in the day, but I am old now. So now I just lone wolf it, try and play the objectives, try and give people rezzes and cuss a lot at my screen. it is simultaneously the most fun and frustrating game.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I think the most frustrating thing is the random dude spawning in as the top gunner who then proceeds to needlessly spam the machine gun lighting you up on the mini-map.


I'm not much of a tank guy but I can see your point.







I also hate when you're in the middle of knifing a guy in HC mode, and a team mate TK's you, right in the middle of the knifing animation. This happened to me yesterday and it was not the first time.







RAGE!!!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I always roll with randoms, so I am never getting repaired, also never getting revived, never getting ammo etc.. lol. *I think the most frustrating thing is the random dude spawning in as the top gunner who then proceeds to needlessly spam the machine gun lighting you up on the mini-map.
> *
> I used to play 1942 competitively way back in the day, but I am old now. So now I just lone wolf it, try and play the objectives, try and give people rezzes and cuss a lot at my screen. it is simultaneously the most fun and frustrating game.


Is second only to vehicle thieves imo, agree entirely. Try private locked squad, if they are no use then no point playing with them.

Or, hop into the best infatry killing machine in the game, thermal/smoke and have fun lone wolf lol no gunner required.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/555427164644869056/1299837442/


----------



## zantetheo

anyone playing along with a woman in BF4?

having a friend from sweden and she is really good.,..at least better than me lol

and so funny when she curseee!


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I think the most frustrating thing is the random dude spawning in as the top gunner who then proceeds to needlessly spam the machine gun lighting you up on the mini-map.


I'm glad you mentioned that. I rarely get into the tanks but when I do I fire the mg like a madman. Now I know what NOT to do.


----------



## saint19

I would like to play with all of you, but my native language isn't English...so...not really a good idea on a TS server for live gaming.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> I would like to play with all of you, but my native language isn't English...so...not really a good idea on a TS server for live gaming.


Do you have terrible ping in a world without borders lol if not the language does not matter to me.


----------



## saint19

Well, in fact, my ping is terrible (90ms or higher)...still on ADSL.


----------



## Ghost12

Check this out - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQavsJEOmBo#t=108


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Check this out - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQavsJEOmBo#t=108


I like that guy, he isn't annoying. Cool he might have figured that out.

Anyway, just had some teeth pulled, took my pain pills, and will be up playing BF4 all night.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I like that guy, he isn't annoying. Cool he might have figured that out.
> 
> Anyway, just had some teeth pulled, took my pain pills, and will be up playing BF4 all night.


Hopefully gets some momentum which usually does when the tubers get involved, Matimio also just posted a tank play video and mentioned immediately the tank shell v heli dusting frequency, a forum mod confirmed today/tonight this bug is getting work upcoming in the cte. Many things to fix, balance in the future.

Ouch, teeth. Cringeworthy lol


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zantetheo*
> 
> anyone playing along with a woman in BF4?
> 
> having a friend from sweden and she is really good.,..at least better than me lol
> 
> and so funny when she curseee!


I met an ex girlfriend while playing BF3, no ****. I moved her here from Maine and it ended horribly a few months later.

Oh, BattleLove


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> I met an ex girlfriend while playing BF3, no ****. I moved her here from Maine and it ended horribly a few months later.
> 
> Oh, BattleLove


Was she really a man?


----------



## Triniboi82

Did they re-nerf the attack chopper? It flies like it did originally


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I always roll with randoms, so I am never getting repaired, also never getting revived, never getting ammo etc.. lol. I think the most frustrating thing is the random dude spawning in as the top gunner who then proceeds to needlessly spam the machine gun lighting you up on the mini-map.
> 
> I used to play 1942 competitively way back in the day, but I am old now. So now I just lone wolf it, try and play the objectives, try and give people rezzes and cuss a lot at my screen. *it is simultaneously the most fun and frustrating game*.


^10000000 times this


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> I met an ex girlfriend while playing BF3, no ****. I moved her here from *Maine* and it ended horribly a few months later.
> 
> Oh, BattleLove


That was your mistake right there. Maine... After reading Stephen King's book "Needful Things", I don't wanna go to Maine, ever. People from Maine are strange, and scary.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I like that guy, he isn't annoying. Cool he might have figured that out.
> 
> Anyway, just had some teeth pulled, took my pain pills, and will be up playing BF4 all night.


Sounds like a good time to me.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Where can I vote? I like Noshr Canals....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't vote.
Click to expand...

lol. Canals was fun, but it shouldn't come back. I would much rather see some other maps come back before Canals.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Ever get a random squad member that is just awesome? this one (anjioner) enabled me to do one of my best ever rounds in the tank. Wish all players were like this. Was also running smoke and thermal, not aps/reactive, is my standard tank kit now and has been for a couple weeks.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/555335152991061760/1299837442/


A few times, but it's quite rare. Probably 70% of my friends list is from OCN members and another forum, then the last 30% are people I found on the game who were good or that I had a good round with/communicated with. Mostly play with that 30% anyway









I remember back in BF3 I played with a random tank guy who engaged a lot of the time while facing backwards, he would expose dat rear end and let the enemy take off his reactive then constantly swivel the tank around and let them pick off each side of reactive. I don't know if we ever lost the tank that whole round, killed tons of tanks and infantry even though it seemed crazy to expose the critical back first all the time. He was definitely no noob, and I repped/gunned for him which I'm sure he appreciated.


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> "DEFINITELY USE FPS LIMIT IN CONFIG, DON'T DISABLE VSYNC."
> Bottom line, feel free to experiment. I've played this game A LOT (rank 140 for about 3 weeks now) and experimented A LOT. Have fun!


Definitely disable v-sync. It adds huge input lag. And what's the point using an fps limiter if you are limiting it to 60fps (or whatever your screen refreshes at) with v-sync anyway.

Set the limiter to 10 frames higher than your screens refresh rate and disable v-sync, also make sure the fps does not drop under the screens refresh rate (60fps) by optimizing your graphic settings. DONE


----------



## Ghost12

Interesting video on the prototype Attack heli balance progress in cte - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPoWn2IVVWY

And so began the river of tears.......................no seriously have no opinion on the air v air mechanic but nice to see a possible reduction in the ridiculous power versus tank from my perspective. You stand little to zero chance against them on maps that they are viable, so Shanghai which becomes unplayable at times in a ground vehicle.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I remember back in BF3 I played with a random tank guy who engaged a lot of the time while facing backwards, he would expose dat rear end and let the enemy take off his reactive then constantly swivel the tank around and let them pick off each side of reactive. I don't know if we ever lost the tank that whole round, killed tons of tanks and infantry even though it seemed crazy to expose the critical back first all the time. He was definitely no noob, and I repped/gunned for him which I'm sure he appreciated.


Sounds awesome but you just can't do that anymore in BF4.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> Definitely disable v-sync. It adds huge input lag. And what's the point using an fps limiter if you are limiting it to 60fps (or whatever your screen refreshes at) with v-sync anyway.
> 
> Set the limiter to 10 frames higher than your screens refresh rate and disable v-sync, also make sure the fps does not drop under the screens refresh rate (60fps) by optimizing your graphic settings. DONE


Thank you! That was a typo on my part which I will fix now in that post!

DISABLE VSYNC! USE THE FPS LIMIT IN THE CONIFG.

You're 100% right. Vsync enabled causes input lag. Thanks for catching my mistake there.
















EDIT: changed DISABLE to ENABLE in original post, now reads: don't enable vsync.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Thank you! That was a typo on my part which I will fix now in that post!
> 
> DISABLE VSYNC! USE THE FPS LIMIT IN THE CONIFG.
> 
> You're 100% right. Vsync enabled causes input lag. Thanks for catching my mistake there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: changed DISABLE to ENABLE in original post, now reads: don't enable vsync.


Side question: do you even notice tearing at all at 144hz? At 120hz, I don't notice it even on games where I can't maintain the refresh rate in fps. If i go to 60hz though it's really noticeable.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Side question: do you even notice tearing at all at 144hz? At 120hz, I don't notice it even on games where I can't maintain the refresh rate in fps. If i go to 60hz though it's really noticeable.


I have FPS locked at 144 in the config. It's generally smooth as silk!







I rarely drop under 120 FPS except in Shanghai after the building comes down. I rarely notice any issues unless the server is having problems (rubber-banding, etc.)


----------



## Archea47

A lot of the people I used to TS BF4 with now play other games so I'm regularly PUG'ing. I have pretty good luck - I switch from group to group until I find one that responds to voice ingame

Are you guys using the OCN TS while playing BF4? I joined a few times a year ago but couldn't convince anyone to get on BF4


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Side question: do you even notice tearing at all at 144hz? At 120hz, I don't notice it even on games where I can't maintain the refresh rate in fps. If i go to 60hz though it's really noticeable.


Its hard to see tearing above 100hz for me. Panel is refreshing so fast makes it less noticeable if at all. I am looking at the new Acer 1440p 144hz IPS ULMB Gsync releasing. Its the first IPS with ULMB. The no motion blur of ULMB makes a big difference in BF4 imo.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Its hard to see tearing above 100hz for me. Panel is refreshing so fast makes it less noticeable if at all. I am looking at the new Acer 1440p 144hz IPS ULMB Gsync releasing. Its the first IPS with ULMB. The no motion blur of ULMB makes a big difference in BF4 imo.


Is why I passed my Qnix 1440p (great screen for multi type gaming) to the wife and went back to 1080p 144hz BenQ, I don't really care much for the visuals as only really play mp fps, but blur drives me insane.


----------



## Krazee

Night maps are coming!!

https://twitter.com/tiggr_/status/555488626381824000


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Night maps are coming!!
> 
> https://twitter.com/tiggr_/status/555488626381824000


This makes me happy. I love variation









Nothing beats a server with sensible admins who don't accept the typical "noob guns" moaning and run varied maps. In fact, i'd be happy with all maps in rotation!


----------



## DirtySocks

I hate Shangai map








I'd love Night version of Paracel Storm


----------



## the9quad

Me and GoGoRedRanger having some fun on Caspian Border. So much more fun when someone else is playing from OCN.

http://www.hitbox.tv/video/386582
http://www.hitbox.tv/video/386580


----------



## banging34hzs

i read some place a suggestion for the huey to have spot lights...


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Me and GoGoRedRanger having some fun on Caspian Border. So much more fun when someone else is playing from OCN.
> 
> http://www.hitbox.tv/video/386582
> http://www.hitbox.tv/video/386580


+1 nice, just watched both. Lose that useless cannister though lol.

More vehicle tv missile cte prototype changes - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ord06_yous4


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Me and GoGoRedRanger having some fun on Caspian Border. So much more fun when someone else is playing from OCN.
> 
> http://www.hitbox.tv/video/386582
> http://www.hitbox.tv/video/386580


I'll look for you guys. I finally joined the OCN platoon! So far everyone I've seen is playing on 150+ ping EU servers.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> +1 nice, just watched both. Lose that useless cannister though lol.
> 
> More vehicle tv missile cte prototype changes - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ord06_yous4


Canister is too much fun, will never lose it!


----------



## DoomDash

Ever since I finished my montage video I feel like I've accomplished what I've set out to do in BF4, and I really have only played two times since. I guess I'm basically done with this game. That's not a dis, I got plenty of great time and hours out of it, but the thrill is gone.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Ever since I finished my montage video I feel like I've accomplished what I've set out to do in BF4, and I really have only played two times since. I guess I'm basically done with this game. That's not a dis, I got plenty of great time and hours out of it, but the thrill is gone.


The great thing about BF4 is the variety. I'm basically a Helo pilot, but lately I've been playing A LOT of pistol only servers and also using the bow a lot. In the last two days I've started to go back to Helo again. If I can find a decent team mate, I'd like to play tanks a bit. I've done the lone wolf AA thing successfully, but it induces so much rage from the other team that I figured I'd let that one go for now.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The great thing about BF4 is the variety. I'm basically a Helo pilot, but lately I've been playing A LOT of pistol only servers and also using the bow a lot. In the last two days I've started to go back to Helo again. If I can find a decent team mate, I'd like to play tanks a bit. I've done the lone wolf AA thing successfully, but it induces so much rage from the other team that I figured I'd let that one go for now.


Yeah for sure there is lots to do and get good at. This is what I try to explain to COD fans, that BF4 just has so much more to do. I'm surprised how many people can continually play simple Call of Duty games, I would imagine that would get old quick. Kind off topic.

Anyway, even BF4 just makes me appreciate the PS3 exclusive MAG even more. I don't think any FPS will ever top that for me.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Yeah for sure there is lots to do and get good at. This is what I try to explain to COD fans, that BF4 just has so much more to do. I'm surprised how many people can continually play simple Call of Duty games, I would imagine that would get old quick. Kind off topic.
> 
> Anyway, even BF4 just makes me appreciate the PS3 exclusive MAG even more. I don't think any FPS will ever top that for me.


I actually picked up COD:AW cheap ($28 on g2a.com) and played it... for only 2 weeks! Back to BF4 for me.







The last COD game I liked was COD 4.

I can understand why so many folks play CS/CSS/CSGO so much. That game is highly social, lots of chatting via typing or VoIP going on, **** talking, etc. It's like no other FPS in that regard. I have CSGO installed and go back to it from time to time. I've played CS since release, over 15 years ago!

Bottom line, BF3 or 4 is really great with good team mates, just like the9quad stated in his recent post.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Canister is too much fun, will never lose it!


Mmm lol is still lame in reality. Let you down many times even at close range leaving you eating some nice extra rockets, salt/pepper inclusive. Against a limited amount of enemy still left you wanting badly. Hmg man, probably the best machine gun of any type in the whole game. Saying that, if is your cup of tea so to speak, enjoy like you seem to. Fun > perf, fair point.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Me and GoGoRedRanger having some fun on Caspian Border. So much more fun when someone else is playing from OCN.
> 
> http://www.hitbox.tv/video/386582
> http://www.hitbox.tv/video/386580


NIce. You and Ghost should team up. That would be a game i'd watch live.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The great thing about BF4 is the variety. *I'm basically a Helo pilot,* but lately I've been playing A LOT of pistol only servers and also using the bow a lot. In the last two days I've started to go back to Helo again. If I can find a decent team mate, I'd like to play tanks a bit. I've done the lone wolf AA thing successfully, but it induces so much rage from the other team that I figured I'd let that one go for now.


Are you good at flying the Havoc/Viper??

I am in NEED of finding a great/good pilot - I am a pretty good gunner but all the random fools that jump in the pilot seat can't fly to save their lives, literally!

If you're a great pilot, I would love to play BF4 with you!

Please add me - BaashaCS on Origin!

Let's blast!


----------



## sgtjeep

Sgtjeep here,
I am also always looking for good chopper pilots, I love doing the gunner position, and if I might add, pretty good IF the right player is flying the bird. You pilots fire up your in-game com and look for sgtjeep, we will have some fun.
jeep out


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Are you good at flying the Havoc/Viper??
> 
> I am in NEED of finding a great/good pilot - I am a pretty good gunner but all the random fools that jump in the pilot seat can't fly to save their lives, literally!
> 
> If you're a great pilot, I would love to play BF4 with you!
> 
> Please add me - BaashaCS on Origin!
> 
> Let's blast!


I'll add you today. I'm pretty good with the attack helo's, but the Scouts are what I really love, especially the AH-6 (Little Bird). Are you in the OCN platoon?

The only thing about the attack Helo's is that the open maps are tough with all the stingers people like to carry, so I prefer to play on Shanghai or Dawnbreaker where it's possible to hide from them.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> NIce. You and Ghost should team up. That would be a game i'd watch live.


Ghost is a beast, I am just an old guy. Would be fun to play with more of you OCN guys though, but your all redcoats!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Ghost is a beast, I am just an old guy. *Would be fun to play with more of you OCN guys though, but your all redcoats!*


I'll add you. FWIW, I'm old too.


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Are you good at flying the Havoc/Viper??
> 
> I am in NEED of finding a great/good pilot - I am a pretty good gunner but all the random fools that jump in the pilot seat can't fly to save their lives, literally!
> 
> If you're a great pilot, I would love to play BF4 with you!
> 
> Please add me - BaashaCS on Origin!
> 
> Let's blast!


Anyone can gun. Might be a good idea to learn to fly yourself before belittling others for not doing it well enough to your liking. Get a friend that can also fly and take turns.










Ghost is alright.


----------



## sniperpowa

Ive been playing alot lately. Anyone can add me im in the USA LxAbRaCaDaBrAix.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Ghost is a beast, I am just an old guy. Would be fun to play with more of you OCN guys though, but your all redcoats!


I am an old guy too, and I generally play at night in my jimmies. Don't own a red coat. Agree, lets squad up when get the chance, ping allowing. I only play tank mainly now on my second account, having done all want to do on my main, find myself only really enjoying 2 maps, Rougue and Dawnbreaker as perfectly balanced for tank but can jump in anything with others sometime.

I have most Ocn as friends already on my main, feel free to add my second - http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/AiMisBadT4nker/stats/1299837442/pc/, been solo most of the time except a few games with the wife.

@The Source - Re-install the game Johnny5, can only swing swords for so long. The calling is strong lol.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I am an old guy too, and I generally play at night in my jimmies. Don't own a red coat. Agree, lets squad up when get the chance, ping allowing. I only play tank mainly now on my second account, having done all want to do on my main, find myself only really enjoying 2 maps, Rougue and Dawnbreaker as perfectly balanced for tank but can jump in anything with others sometime.
> 
> I have most Ocn as friends already on my main, feel free to add my second - http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/AiMisBadT4nker/stats/1299837442/pc/, been solo most of the time except a few games with the wife.
> 
> @The Source - Re-install the game Johnny5, can only swing swords for so long. The calling is strong lol.


Why two accounts?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Why two accounts?


Why not?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Why two accounts?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Why not?


A lot of people in the FPS community are leery of people with multiple accounts. The theory is that they cheat with one account and play legit with the other.


----------



## Archea47

I have two accounts, just like I have two Steams with a lot of duplicate games. For the GF and LAN parties


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> A lot of people in the FPS community are leery of people with multiple accounts. The theory is that they cheat with one account and play legit with the other.


Oh, then a lot of people in the fps community are silly hence there is a gazzilion false hackusations daily. There are many people with multiple accounts. Not that I have to explain to anybody but I will AGAIN for sanity sake. On my main I play anytime, any map/mode, anywhere with anyone since launch. I gravitate in a personal interest to tank play, the sale was on. *I play only tank on it* and can judge in a direct comparison to some good players have recently met how I get on in the only area of the game I am interested in developing myself/mindset and if it so pleases wear try hard pants.

I find this quite amusing tbh.


----------



## bigaza2151

Only time ive had two accounts is when i used to play on potatobox 360 and made the jump to pc unaware that you could merge the two


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Oh, then a lot of people in the fps community are silly hence there is a gazzilion false hackusations daily. There are many people with multiple accounts. Not that I have to explain to anybody but I will AGAIN for sanity sake. On my main I play anytime, any map/mode, anywhere with anyone since launch. I gravitate in a personal interest to tank play, the sale was on. *I play only tank on it* and can judge in a direct comparison to some good players have recently met how I get on in the only area of the game I am interested in developing myself/mindset and if it so pleases wear try hard pants.
> 
> I find this quite amusing tbh.


I want to say that I was not directing my comments at you specifically so please don't feel like you have to defend yourself in any way. I should have stated that in my original post. I have no idea what your motivation for having two accounts was/is. I am not accusing you in any way.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I want to say that I was not directing my comments at you specifically so please don't feel like you have to defend yourself in any way. I should have stated that in my original post. I have no idea what your motivation for having two accounts was/is. I am not accusing you in any way.


No offence taken lol I only explained the reasoning to you directly as you a few posts ago "find it funny" I had 2 accounts initially which I just let pass. Anyway How long until the next major balance patch we reckon? It looks like the night versions of existing maps are gathering pace.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cqi5vLNKgk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imyr1P8svyM


----------



## the9quad

I was gonna add ghost's second hacking account as a friend, but then I realized he drinks tea in his jimmies.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I was gonna add ghost's second hacking account as a friend, but then I realized he drinks tea in his jimmies.


lol thats the one, hence no facecam streaming here in my camo onesie.


----------



## xSociety




----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> No offence taken lol I only explained the reasoning to you directly as you a few posts ago "find it funny" I had 2 accounts initially which I just let pass. Anyway How long until the next major balance patch we reckon? It looks like the night versions of existing maps are gathering pace.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cqi5vLNKgk
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imyr1P8svyM


They look interesting, definitely gonna have to change up tactics a lil bit and rely alot on the night / infared optics. Can already see the epic camping that will take place


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> They look interesting, definitely gonna have to change up tactics a lil bit and rely alot on the night / infared optics. Can already see the epic camping that will take place


Don't imagine any helicopter play would be much fun, or how would even work. Least in a tank or infantry have sight options. May be an air player could chime in on that? unless they add rpg me now searchlights.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> They look interesting, definitely gonna have to change up tactics a lil bit and rely alot on the night / infared optics. Can already see the epic camping that will take place


Hopefully they kit limit NV out for these maps, only way it will be fun, other wise they could have saved some time and just made the map black and white.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> No offence taken lol I only explained the reasoning to you directly as you a few posts ago "find it funny" I had 2 accounts initially which I just let pass. Anyway How long until the next major balance patch we reckon? It looks like the night versions of existing maps are gathering pace.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cqi5vLNKgk
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imyr1P8svyM


Work in progress. Need more ligh sources and those sources need to be a lot brighter and dynamic (you can shoot them out). I imagine tanks/helis would need lights as well. Its a monstrous task if you start to think how it would actually work. The maps need to be playable. Thanks for posting. Do we know how many maps will get this night mode?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Work in progress. Need more ligh sources and those sources need to be a lot brighter and dynamic (you can shoot them out). I imagine tanks/helis would need lights as well. Its a monstrous task if you start to think how it would actually work. The maps need to be playable. Thanks for posting. Do we know how many maps will get this night mode?


Not definite for vaniila yet I hear but is incoming to cte. I have seen several maps on various threads. I have played some nightfall fps recently in the game Insurgency 2 and is very good but the scale is obviously very different. It amuses me that a lot seems to be done from the famous/infamous you tuber video's, Matimio did a video calling out triple A titles to follow suit not long after playing Insurgency 2 nightfall dlc and here we are, may be coincidence etc but many examples of that you tube influence can be found in this game

ref Matimio call - 5min.33 - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpIbAG2EAkU

Edit - more info - http://bf4central.com/2014/12/battlefield-4-night-maps/


----------



## CallsignVega

How is BF4 these days? Did they fix a lot of stuff in Multi-player? I've heard a lot of people went back to BF3 as it was/is more fun/competitive multiplayer.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> How is BF4 these days? Did they fix a lot of stuff in Multi-player? I've heard a lot of people went back to BF3 as it was/is more fun/competitive multiplayer.


People went to BF3 because it was free on Origin at some point.

BF4 is like any BF title a few years on. Some bugs, some improvements still to be made, but all round a fun and solid game.

The community too is like most BF games, a handful of whiners, handful of people passing judgement without playing and rest normal folk like us who have no major problems and enjoy it


----------



## Train Wreck

I don't know the whole backstory with Battlefield 4 but I'm having a lot of fun with the game. Awesome graphics!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> People went to BF3 because it was free on Origin at some point.
> 
> *BF4 is like any BF title a few years on*. Some bugs, some improvements still to be made, but all round a fun and solid game.
> 
> The community too is like most BF games, a handful of whiners, handful of people passing judgement without playing and rest normal folk like us who have no major problems and enjoy it


I totally agree with 98Uk on the Bf4 opinion. Is a game worth playing at this point, is great value for money at reduced prices, runs no worse than any other and the support has been extended although to what point is still really a blank.

On bf3 I would partly disagree. Imo was/is the better game. Without beating a dead horse the quality of the dlc maps v dlc maps is no comparison, bf3 has the better maps hands down imo. Is all subjective of course and opinion oriented but I would not advise anyone to shell out for bf4 premium at this point on map quality/playability alone. There is more than enough fun in vanilla.

At this point though no reason not to move to/play bf4 imo.


----------



## daguardian

I just found a fix for FOV in Single Player - not sure if this has been mentioned before.

I could not play SP for long as it would give me a headache/make me feel dizzy.

http://flawlesswidescreen.org/

It does not mention BF4 in the notes - but there is a profile and I can confirm it works.

Quote:


> Battlefield 4 has excellent multi-monitor support, issues only remain with the Single Player feild of view.
> 
> This fix allows you to modify the FOV, it does not use any code injection into the executable so it _should_ be relatively safe to use even online (not that you need to) however tread with caution.
> 
> Because this fix avoids injection there may be flicker when switching between FOVs, an option to allow injection will be added shortly.


----------



## generalkayoss

When you compare the 2 games side by side, BF4 wins hands down.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> People went to BF3 because it was free on Origin at some point.
> 
> BF4 is like any BF title a few years on. Some bugs, some improvements still to be made, but all round a fun and solid game.
> 
> The community too is like most BF games, a handful of whiners, handful of people passing judgement without playing and rest normal folk like us who have no major problems and enjoy it


Pretty much this. I've been playing since Beta and still having fun with it! As they say, there is nothing like that "Battlefeel".







The game is highly amusing, and there is so much variety. I've been playing a pistols and bows only Locker server lately; it's SO much fun!







I laugh my ass off every time I play there.


----------



## Ghost12

Patch update news guys

https://twitter.com/BFBulletin/status/557595551852924928/photo/1

https://twitter.com/tiggr_/status/555117608962228225


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Patch update news guys
> 
> https://twitter.com/BFBulletin/status/557595551852924928/photo/1
> 
> https://twitter.com/tiggr_/status/555117608962228225


Will be nice to not get stuck on stuff while moving around anymore!


----------



## generalkayoss

Any word on what the new dlc will be?

I'm hoping its more than just a single redone map.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> Any word on what the new dlc will be?
> 
> I'm hoping its more than just a single redone map.


Rumours are that it is going to be an ultra close quarters level designed for revives and shotguns. Kinda close the BF3 DLC.


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Rumours are that it is going to be an ultra close quarters level designed for revives and shotguns. Kinda close the BF3 DLC.


Oh god please nooooo!

I still want dinosaurs man :/


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Will be nice to not get stuck on stuff while moving around anymore!


Agree lol, and hoping the tank dust v heli is in it, is to my knowledge being worked on. Also be interesting to see the dynamic change now stealth jets can shoot infantry. Although this imo will just lead to more maa kills.

Fyi - not sure if anyone is interested but the steam early access game Verdun, WW1 shooter, is currently on a pretty good offer with G2A, less than 50% of steam cost. I went through the lvl cap you tube link and cost £6, believe is also $6.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Rumours are that it is going to be an ultra close quarters level designed for revives and shotguns. Kinda close the BF3 DLC.


Hell yeah!!!


----------



## 98uk

I'm joking with you guys. No one wants that bar the kiddies.


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Will be nice to not get stuck on stuff while moving around anymore!


So this is happening to you too lately??? I kept thinking my keyboard was going out because I seemed to be getting stuck at strange times









But really, other than some minor issues; getting killed after getting behind cover (which isn't nearly as bad as it was, and shots sometimes not registering (again this is much improved from how it was), this is an amazing game. There is so much variety in the guns, vehicles, maps, play styles along with great graphics and 64 guys in server there is no comparison IMO.


----------



## drez

CQ gungame was actually kind of fun in BF3, I would consider reinstalling if they brought this back.


----------



## Baasha

BF4 in 5K!












Can actually run in it in "High" now - tweaked the settings enough to get great FPS @ 5K!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> BF4 in 5K!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can actually run in it in "High" now - tweaked the settings enough to get great FPS @ 5K!


And I thought 27" and 28" were too small for 4K...









No offense but I would personally never buy that monitor for gaming. That's just overkill IMHO and I'm not that anxious to spend 2K on 3-4 video cards to drive it.
.


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> BF4 in 5K!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can actually run in it in "High" now - tweaked the settings enough to get great FPS @ 5K!


What kind of frame rates do you get?

I have a 4k monitor and I have all of my settings on Ultra(except AA which is none) and I average about 90 FPS.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> What kind of frame rates do you get?
> 
> I have a 4k monitor and I have all of my settings on Ultra(except AA which is none) and I average about 90 FPS.


can you play some 64 man MP games and run this

http://www.webwalkers.cz/Windows/FLAcalculator/FLAcalculator.aspx

and this

http://www.bytemedev.com/fta/

Don't be a cheese and run it on test island.

would be interested in seeing your frametimes.


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> can you play some 64 man MP games and run this
> 
> http://www.webwalkers.cz/Windows/FLAcalculator/FLAcalculator.aspx
> 
> and this
> 
> http://www.bytemedev.com/fta/
> 
> Don't be a cheese and run it on test island.
> 
> would be interested in seeing your frametimes.


I downloaed Frame Time Analyzer and I'll run it tomorrow or the day after


----------



## Ghost12

This amused me tbh - Battlelog banner

http://i.imgur.com/Dsy0ubk.jpg


----------



## daguardian

hahaha QuadrupleXP..... eternally fired


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> This amused me tbh - Battlelog banner
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Dsy0ubk.jpg


LMAO.

Hoping to be playing more tonight. Too much work killing my BF4 playing time!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> can you play some 64 man MP games and run this
> 
> http://www.webwalkers.cz/Windows/FLAcalculator/FLAcalculator.aspx
> 
> and this
> 
> http://www.bytemedev.com/fta/
> 
> Don't be a cheese and run it on test island.
> 
> would be interested in seeing your frametimes.


I think I'm gonna redo my setup. My go with Xfire again, i'm getting sick of lowering my settings. As of right now, you need at least 2 cards for 4k (unless you turn down settings).


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> LMAO.
> 
> Hoping to be playing more tonight. Too much work killing my BF4 playing time!
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I think I'm gonna redo my setup. My go with Xfire again, i'm getting sick of lowering my settings. As of right now, you need at least 2 cards for 4k (unless you turn down settings).


What settings do you use?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> What settings do you use?


As of right now, this. I maintain above 45 frame most of the time on multi-player.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> And I thought 27" and 28" were too small for 4K...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offense but I would personally never buy that monitor for gaming. That's just overkill IMHO and I'm not that anxious to spend 2K on 3-4 video cards to drive it.
> .


To each his own.

I love the high res monitor - the 5K brings the sharpness and clarity to a whole new level - @ 27", the PPI is 218 I think which is absolutely gorgeous. And, to be able to run most games @ 60FPS is amazing. The only downside is that 4GB VRAM is not enough for 14.7MP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> What kind of frame rates do you get?
> 
> I have a 4k monitor and I have all of my settings on Ultra(except AA which is none) and I average about 90 FPS.


The FPS counter is in the video on the top left. I am now playing at 'High' and still able to maintain >60FPS so it's awesome!

I know this is sacrilege, but here's CoD AW in 5K:

*You can download the full 4K video @ 60FPS in the description (and in the annotation in the video itself!).


----------



## Ghost12

Had to post this , made me lol, in light of the massive nerf culture in bf as we know, perusing the verdun forums earlier came across this gem.

http://gyazo.com/fac3ef53b8dd9b3456c0c558926dcdc0

sorry for being ot, just amused me and is not confined to bf.


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> To each his own.
> 
> I love the high res monitor - the 5K brings the sharpness and clarity to a whole new level - @ 27", the PPI is 218 I think which is absolutely gorgeous. And, to be able to run most games @ 60FPS is amazing. The only downside is that 4GB VRAM is not enough for 14.7MP.
> The FPS counter is in the video on the top left. I am now playing at 'High' and still able to maintain >60FPS so it's awesome!


I saw that Battlefield 4 video and I can't believe it...those temps of yours. Holy crap they're low!


----------



## Krusher33

How big should BF4 be with all the DLC's? I noticed my SSD is getting full and ran Windirstat... BF4 on it is 55.9GB. Is that about right or do I need to do some cleaning?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> How big should BF4 be with all the DLC's? I noticed my SSD is getting full and ran Windirstat... BF4 on it is 55.9GB. Is that about right or do I need to do some cleaning?


that is about right I think, mine is 55.8 gigs.


----------



## Krusher33

Ok thanks.


----------



## Baasha

Yea, the size of games these days are getting quite ridiculous - >50GB is the 'norm' for many of the latest titles. ugh...

On that note, if I have my games on an SSD and want to add another SSD (to make a RAID-0 array), can I just "clone" that games SSD and then create the SSD Array and then re-image the cloned drive on there? Would that cause any conflicts or stuff to not work properly?

I don't want to go through reinstalling every game again...


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Yea, the size of games these days are getting quite ridiculous - >50GB is the 'norm' for many of the latest titles. ugh...
> 
> On that note, if I have my games on an SSD and want to add another SSD (to make a RAID-0 array), can I just "clone" that games SSD and then create the SSD Array and then re-image the cloned drive on there? Would that cause any conflicts or stuff to not work properly?
> 
> I don't want to go through reinstalling every game again...


Who really cares about size... Storage is cheap...

It's like people moaning about high ram usage... If ram is free, then you've paid for nothing. Fill them sticks up and get value (I'm differentiating between legit ram use and badly programmed stuff).


----------



## keikei

So every time i play this game my keyboard pad & mouse pad get shifted around. Does anyone else have this problem? I thought about literally super gluing the pads onto my desk.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> So every time i play this game my keyboard pad & mouse pad get shifted around. Does anyone else have this problem? I thought about literally super gluing the pads onto my desk.


I used to have that problem playing quake 3. Now my big issue is when I am flying I move my head around like a weirdo.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> So every time i play this game my keyboard pad & mouse pad get shifted around. Does anyone else have this problem? I thought about literally super gluing the pads onto my desk.


I would constantly run out of mouse pad and the mouse cord bungee I use would be falling over and dragging onto the pad disturbing my play. Got a huge pad that sticks pretty well now so problem solved, and now using a smaller ten keyless kb on an angle so that never moves either.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I used to have that problem playing quake 3. Now my big issue is when I am flying I move my head around like a weirdo.


I think I found the solution. http://www.amazon.com/3M-Heavy-Mounting-1-Inch-50-Inch/dp/B00004Z4A8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1422129882&sr=8-1&keywords=adhesive+tape#Ask


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I think I found the solution. http://www.amazon.com/3M-Heavy-Mounting-1-Inch-50-Inch/dp/B00004Z4A8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1422129882&sr=8-1&keywords=adhesive+tape#Ask


Is that for your pad or 9quad's head?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Is that for your pad or 9quad's head?


LMAO.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> So every time i play this game my keyboard pad & mouse pad get shifted around. Does anyone else have this problem? I thought about literally super gluing the pads onto my desk.


Yup, so I bought an xxl pad that covers essentially my entire desk. With everything on it, it doesn't shift.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Yup, so I bought an xxl pad that covers essentially my entire desk. With everything on it, it doesn't shift.


Something like this? http://www.amazon.com/Glorious-Extended-Gaming-Mouse-Mat/dp/B00J2EF4K6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1422137473&sr=8-3&keywords=xxl+pad


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Something like this? http://www.amazon.com/Glorious-Extended-Gaming-Mouse-Mat/dp/B00J2EF4K6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1422137473&sr=8-3&keywords=xxl+pad


I use a steel series Qck heavy, is plenty big.

On another note a hacker I spy in my last game - http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/559102697851236352/780470447/


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I use a steel series Qck heavy, is plenty big.
> 
> On another note a hacker I spy in my last game - http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/559102697851236352/780470447/


Unless this guy is a machine, near 100% headshot percentage is impossible.

Statistics:


Kills 70
Headshots 65
Shots Fired 176
Accuracy 46.02%


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Unless this guy is a machine, near 100% headshot percentage is impossible.
> 
> Statistics:
> 
> 
> Kills 70
> Headshots 65
> Shots Fired 176
> Accuracy 46.02%


Ya, hides it well with a sniper but has this with the U-100

http://gyazo.com/35374945e554114e302f1e3a196271a0

92% hsk from 104 kills


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Something like this? http://www.amazon.com/Glorious-Extended-Gaming-Mouse-Mat/dp/B00J2EF4K6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1422137473&sr=8-3&keywords=xxl+pad


I use this one :

http://www.qpad.com/shop/en/qpad-fx-pro/163-qpad-fx-90-pro-gaming-mousepad.html

However, I'm not sure if that brand exists outside of Europe.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I use this one :
> 
> http://www.qpad.com/shop/en/qpad-fx-pro/163-qpad-fx-90-pro-gaming-mousepad.html
> 
> However, I'm not sure if that brand exists outside of Europe.


The extended version of the Razer Goliathus should be available almost everywhere:

http://www.amazon.com/Razer-Goliathus-Extended-SPEED-Gaming/dp/B00ETHLPVI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1422199412&sr=8-1&keywords=razer+goliathus&pebp=1422199426680&peasin=B00ETHLPVI

It's HUGE BTW...







(that's what she said!)

EDIT - just checked, its about 36"x12".


----------



## Ghost12

Just played a round on Rogue Transmission and every time met an enemy tank it went invisible other than the dorito lol must have been a server bug or something.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Just played a round on Rogue Transmission and every time met an enemy tank it went invisible other than the dorito lol must have been a server bug or something.


I think when that happens its an EA master server issue.

The same thing happened to me on Friday, but in another EA game (Plants Vs Zombies), players were running around with just their name floating in the air and no character.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> I think when that happens its an EA master server issue.
> 
> The same thing happened to me on Friday, but in another EA game (Plants Vs Zombies), players were running around with just their name floating in the air and no character.


Sounds plausible. Could well be that agree.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The extended version of the Razer Goliathus should be available almost everywhere:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Razer-Goliathus-Extended-SPEED-Gaming/dp/B00ETHLPVI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1422199412&sr=8-1&keywords=razer+goliathus&pebp=1422199426680&peasin=B00ETHLPVI
> 
> It's HUGE BTW...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (that's what she said!)
> 
> EDIT - just checked, its about 36"x12".


Yeah, they're massive... but it's a surface, not a pad. My keyboard sits on it as well and it means it never shifts or runs out of room.

The only slight annoyance I have had is that the braided cord on my G502 sometimes snags on the edge of the mouse pad. I fixed that by putting a bit of plastic between the mouse pad and monitor in order to "lift" the cord over the edge of the pad.


----------



## Ghost12

What is with the US server ping's at the moment, I have joined 2 US servers in the last 2 days as the only ones with Rogue running at the time and been in the 10% lowest ping on the server even from the UK. A mass of out of region players? most were 150-300, could not hit a thing lol


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> What is with the US server ping's at the moment, I have joined 2 US servers in the last 2 days as the only ones with Rogue running at the time and been in the 10% lowest ping on the server even from the UK. A mass of out of region players? most were 150-300, could not hit a thing lol


Could well be something on the backbone is down/faulty on the US side.

If you get routed via it, you may get a very high ping. Saw the same thing a while back with certain players from Southern/Eastern Europe being routed via the Level3 backbone in Austria (iirc) that was faulty and thus giving massive pings. So people playing from the US had lower pings that Europeans.


----------



## jdstock76

I've had zero problems. In fact yesterday I was tearing it up. Think I was 90-26 on Peaks. Would have been a hell of a lot more but I joined the server late. Then I think I was 40-12 on another server.







Then Metro happened. I hate joining a server winning then to be pushed back to getting spawn camped because people don't listen.


----------



## Ghost12

Best excuse for a kick ever lol not sure what is about.

http://gyazo.com/59961bec5c4df79dbc01fabdc112a6a1


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Best excuse for a kick ever lol not sure what is about.
> 
> http://gyazo.com/59961bec5c4df79dbc01fabdc112a6a1


Looks like some badly setup auto kick rule.


----------



## daguardian

Looks like a field has just not linked correctly, I bet it was an auto-admin for KDR, cause without looking I'm sure were 20~/0 in a tank, camping it up
















ninja'd


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Looks like a field has just not linked correctly, I bet it was an auto-admin for KDR, cause without looking I'm sure were 20~/0 in a tank, camping it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja'd


Lol. Camping it up. I was kicked as soon as spawned so not in game kdr but you two are probably right, a poor auto kicker.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> What is with the US server ping's at the moment, I have joined 2 US servers in the last 2 days as the only ones with Rogue running at the time and been in the 10% lowest ping on the server even from the UK. A mass of out of region players? most were 150-300, could not hit a thing lol


This is intentional; we don't want you redcoats to have an advantage.


----------



## jdstock76

I kept getting auto killed because of smoke. Stupidest thing ever. Sheesh!


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Lol. Camping it up. I was kicked as soon as spawned so not in game kdr but you two are probably right, a poor auto kicker.


I have seen some that will kick based on your soldiers overall KDR ie above 3.0 and and you are not allowed on the server.

I haven't looked, but I would imagine your tank account has a very high KDR.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I kept getting auto killed because of smoke. Stupidest thing ever. Sheesh!


I joined a friend in a pistol and knife server the other night, I got a message saying remove smoke grenade from loadout or auto kill - I was killed.

So I respawn and choose... at this point I thought what other nade is non-lethal ( assuming that is why there is a restriction), so I chose the flare - killed again.

I chose flash - killed again

Now I am getting a bit aggravated - so chose normal nade - killed again - so I left the server, mumbling expletives under my breath...

My friend tells me in chat an hour late that you have to choose the Impact grenade









Also I have a major issue with my mouse mat and keyboard sliding around - would like to hear how you get on fixing it.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> I have seen some that will kick based on your soldiers overall KDR ie above 3.0 and and you are not allowed on the server.
> 
> I haven't looked, but I would imagine your tank account has a very high KDR.


Not that high overall, spent maybe 30/40 hours initially messing on Shanghai/Golmund/Lanacang with the wife as gunner until settled on Rogue as the tank map to be on. Solo.

Working on it though, slowly slowly.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/560444313016019200/1299837442/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/560450133144176256/1299837442/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/560465004346880768/1299837442/

Keep playing and see where takes me, we have until 2016 after all.

The game is full of headless chickens atm though and gets a bit lame tbh.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Keep playing and see where takes me, we have until 2016 after all.


No Hardline for you?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> No Hardline for you?


Yep will be getting it, just not sure on the long term playablity (ala titanfall).


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Yep will be getting it, just not sure on the long term playablity (ala titanfall).


I think it will be pretty good to be honest. We'll see...


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I think it will be pretty good to be honest. We'll see...


Wot no tank m8? lol, Im sure it will, details still a little sketchy though atm on the maps and planned dlc/premium route. They seem to be pushing cqc combat at the moment which is fine but imo bf is not the best fps to be playing cqc infantry in if that way inclined.

Sure I will be on it release day though, only reason not pre-ordered as yet is for a potential dlc price deal.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Wot no tank m8? lol, Im sure it will, details still a little sketchy though atm on the maps and planned dlc/premium route. They seem to be pushing cqc combat at the moment which is fine but imo bf is not the best fps to be playing cqc infantry in if that way inclined.
> 
> Sure I will be on it release day though, only reason not pre-ordered as yet is for a potential dlc price deal.


To me the game seems like a mix of Counter Strike and Battlefield, with a little GTA thrown in. Looking forward to it; it's been a while since I've played anything new that is decent (COD:AW does not count).


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> *Not that high overall*, spent maybe 30/40 hours initially messing on Shanghai/Golmund/Lanacang with the wife as gunner until settled on Rogue as the tank map to be on. Solo.
> 
> Working on it though, slowly slowly.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/560444313016019200/1299837442/
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/560450133144176256/1299837442/
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/560465004346880768/1299837442/
> 
> Keep playing and see where takes me, we have until 2016 after all.
> 
> The game is full of headless chickens atm though and gets a bit lame tbh.


I just looked, lol it's 5.23, nah not high....









But thinking about it some more, for a second account it is not very high at all, but for some servers with horrible rules, they will not even let you join.


----------



## jdstock76

I actually like some of the things going on. It's keeping people from exploits known issues to make the game fun for everyone. Something EA obviously fails at.


----------



## Ghost12

Hardline beta confirmed - http://www.battlefield.com/hardline/news/battlefield-hardline-open-beta


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Hardline beta confirmed - http://www.battlefield.com/hardline/news/battlefield-hardline-open-beta


Really short, less than a week. I doubt that is enough time to collect a lot of good data.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Really short, less than a week. I doubt that is enough time to collect a lot of good data.


It's way more than that crappy BF4/Shanghai only sham beta was.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> It's way more than that crappy BF4/Shanghai only sham beta was.


Did you play the Bf4 pre-alpha? that was awful lol hopefully this will be better.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYKaW04ntx8 would welcome these cte to vanilla changes.


----------



## DirtySocks

Oh man love the map Operation Mortar cus boats








I got decent at tv missile in boats and since then been nuking everything and everyone
















Love that tv-nuker. Specially seeing sinking a boat with 5 people on it


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtySocks*
> 
> Oh man love the map Operation Mortar cus boats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got decent at tv missile in boats and since then been nuking everything and everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that tv-nuker. Specially seeing sinking a boat with 5 people on it


Enjoy while lasts, tv is nerfed in cte. Wont be as effective probably. I like boat maps if there is no pilot, other than that is just attack jet multi kill fodder.


----------



## DirtySocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Enjoy while lasts, tv is nerfed in cte. Wont be as effective probably. I like boat maps if there is no pilot, other than that is just attack jet multi kill fodder.


So why make all those fun stuff & weps & boom boom if nerfing them to the ground............................

Whiny people r whiny.
I took down few jets with burst cannon xD. Musta been bad lol


----------



## Zakharov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtySocks*
> 
> So why make all those fun stuff & weps & boom boom if nerfing them to the ground............................
> 
> Whiny people r whiny.
> I took down few jets with burst cannon xD. Musta been bad lol


The TV missiles aren't being nerfed to the ground, it was too powerful and was therefore adjusted accordingly. The TV missiles in vanilla outrange the MAA, it can be used twice in quick succession, and the Attack Heli in vanilla isn't anywhere near as agile as the one that's in CTE. The aforementioned is going to be changed in the next patch for vanilla.

Instead of 40 damage per missile that can be used twice very quickly, you will now have a single missile that deals 60 damage (I think), and it'll work similarly to how it did in BF3. They also worked on making the TV missiles more responsive and adjusted the FOV on it IIRC.

JDAMs, Laser Guided Missiles, and other similar weapons will also no longer be able to used twice in quick succession as well IIRC.


----------



## Krazee

Night maps are coming to CTE today!!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Night maps are coming to CTE today!!


Let us know what you think once you've had a chance to play them!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakharov*
> 
> The TV missiles aren't being nerfed to the ground, it was too powerful and was therefore adjusted accordingly. The TV missiles in vanilla outrange the MAA, it can be used twice in quick succession, and the Attack Heli in vanilla isn't anywhere near as agile as the one that's in CTE. The aforementioned is going to be changed in the next patch for vanilla.
> 
> Instead of 40 damage per missile that can be used twice very quickly, you will now have a single missile that deals 60 damage (I think), and it'll work similarly to how it did in BF3. They also worked on making the TV missiles more responsive and adjusted the FOV on it IIRC.
> 
> JDAMs, *Laser Guided Missiles, and other similar weapons will also no longer be able to used twice in quick succession as well* IIRC.


I can not wait for this change personally. Most annoying thing in the game as a ground vehicle player.


----------



## Krazee

https://www.reddit.com/r/Battlefield_4_CTE/comments/2u645e/cte_prototypes_patch_21_preview_for_1100am_pst/

Link to CTE changes


----------



## Ghost12

PATCH CHANGES These are changes in this patch:
Night maps: Siege of Shanghai (new name pending) changes
Moved C flag to ground floor
Disabled elevators
Added extra IFV's to home bases

Interesting for Shanghai, kind of defeats the object of the tower, personally would like to see roof top red zones and the removal of the transport heli. That map is ruined by terrible play.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Night maps are coming to CTE today!!


I wonder what DICE will do for the Siege map as they want it to be the first night map? I can see it'll be more difficult for helis to spot infantry. Swimming across the river wont be suicide. I guess we'll finally get a chance to use the flashlight attachment. The lighting effects will be pretty sweet as well.


----------



## daguardian

No night maps available yet in CTE, and they are using Reddit for communication, instead of CTE BL or BL, this franchise


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> No night maps available yet in CTE, and they are using Reddit for communication, instead of CTE BL or BL, this franchise


I also read that BF may move from the forums to reddit completely.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I also read that BF may move from the forums to reddit completely.


Actually it would make quite a fitting end for the franchise if they did, don't let the door hit you on the way out BF


----------



## thrgk

Remember the battlefield 2 special ops maps? They had a few night ones and hey were awesome. Blinding people with flashlights will be amazong. Especially with the tactile light.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Remember the battlefield 2 special ops maps? They had a few night ones and hey were awesome. Blinding people with flashlights will be amazong. Especially with the tactile light.


Agree, should be a lot of fun to use that attachment on dark maps!


----------



## Zakharov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I also read that BF may move from the forums to reddit completely.


Indeed, but they also mentioned that they ideally want to improve the CTE website and the forums itself later down the line, for the time being they find reddit to be the best option considering the constraints they have.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakharov*
> 
> Indeed, but they also mentioned that they ideally want to improve the CTE website and the forums itself later down the line, for the time being they find reddit to be the best option considering the constraints they have.


Ya is something to do with forum functionality or how the actual systems work in format than anything else I read somewhere.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Enjoy while lasts, tv is nerfed in cte. Wont be as effective probably. I like boat maps if there is no pilot, other than that is just attack jet multi kill fodder.


People still play CTE? LoL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtySocks*
> 
> So why make all those fun stuff & weps & boom boom if nerfing them to the ground............................
> 
> Whiny people r whiny.
> I took down few jets with burst cannon xD. Musta been bad lol


The whiners ruined the game.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Night maps are coming to CTE today!!


WOOOHOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I can not wait for this change personally. Most annoying thing in the game as a ground vehicle player.


So now tanks will not just be dominant, they'll be stupid ridiculous OP? Awesome. Time to brush up on the ol' tanker skillz.


----------



## Krazee

I wonder how a battle or scrim of a night map would play in 21cw


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> People still play CTE? LoL
> The whiners ruined the game.
> WOOOHOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!
> *So now tanks will not just be dominant, they'll be stupid ridiculous OP? Awesome*. Time to brush up on the ol' tanker skillz.


Tanks are weak.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Remember the battlefield 2 special ops maps? They had a few night ones and hey were awesome. Blinding people with flashlights will be amazong. Especially with the tactile light.


I loved those maps. Basrah Nights was one I believe. Good times.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I wonder how a battle or scrim of a night map would play in 21cw


Would be awesome I'm sure. I can break out my INVR or FLIR leet skillz on y'all. Hahaha

Speaking of which ... have you signed up yet for this camp?


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I loved those maps. Basrah Nights was one I believe. Good times.
> Would be awesome I'm sure. I can break out my INVR or FLIR leet skillz on y'all. Hahaha
> 
> Speaking of which ... have you signed up yet for this camp?


Yup I am on Chillums squad


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Yup I am on Chillums squad


Wonder if he still has room. I'd pay2play with you scrubs.


----------



## Sadmoto

Oh em gee...

Are they attempting to make night versions of the maps?
















I suggested this to DICE when bf THREE came out more then once and it got lots of followers on the battlelog forums and even some comments from devs/community managers, years after and it may have seemed that they actually listened.









http://www.reddit.com/r/Battlefield_4_CTE/wiki/projects/night_maps









I wanna play pearl market in darkness so much right now...

too bad they didnt do this for bf3, I would of loved to play bandar desert in the dark.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Oh em gee...
> 
> Are they attempting to make night versions of the maps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggested this to DICE when bf THREE came out more then once and it got lots of followers on the battlelog forums and even some comments from devs/community managers, years after and it may have seemed that they actually listened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/Battlefield_4_CTE/wiki/projects/night_maps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna play pearl market in darkness so much right now...
> 
> too bad they didnt do this for bf3, I would of loved to play bandar desert in the dark.


Definitely. Any map should have a nighttime equivalent.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/Battlefield_4_CTE/wiki/projects/night_maps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna play pearl market in darkness so much right now...


You and me both!!























When you think they'll be out?


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Definitely. Any map should have a nighttime equivalent.


Agreed, I always hoped they would do that and have a switch for people that hosted their own lobbies so people could choose what they wanted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> You and me both!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you think they'll be out?


Weellll seeing as how this was suggested at the start of battlefield 3 (and probably before by others) and its just getting put into motion, I'll say we will have some playable night maps around battlefield 6.









seriously though, its gonna be a long while. They are just starting work on this in the CTE and they have to do it *1 map at a time* so lets do a little guesstimation! it would take them roughly 2weeks to month per map (100% guessing on time taken, could be more or less) and there is 30 maps as of now soo...yeaa...

They have to fix light sources so they are interactive and accurate instead of light showing up with no source, or a source being broken but the light remains and many other issues and small things to consider.

What is more likely is that they will only convert a handful of maps for that rumored dlc that they are supposed to be working on.

From the CTE website you can tell they are going to put the time in and convert the maps correctly, and it looks like they may be starting with siege of shanghai, who knows how many we will actually get.

Here is their post about the CTE prototypes:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



odays release contains lots of goodies!

Please keep in mind a majority of the changes in this release and future ones from the Prototypes branch will NOT make the next patch release, these changes are slated for coming patch releases.

Also keep in mind that prototypes are still not going to be released unless they get promoted to proper projects. - I'm looking at you headglitching!

THE NIGHT MAPS PROJECT
With today's release we have our very first playable night map. For more details about the project itself, please see our project page on reddit:

http://www.reddit.com/r/Battlefield_4_CTE/wiki/projects/night_maps

UPDATE: The Night map is not working in this build







. We are looking at publishing another build later tonight that HOPEFULLY makes the map work

Known Issues - Shanghai
What follows is our list of missing/broken features in the current released map:

There are a lot of light sources that will destroy but the lights will not go out.
Some glass will reflect a day time image.
Some lights are not destructible.
There will be many lights without light sources.
Optics like FLIR and INLV might not work well because they were built for daytime.
Vehicles will not have headlights in this version.
Flashlights need to be tweaked.
There has been no spotting work done yet.

CTE PROTOTYPES
No changes in this release for any prototype - but soon!

PATCH CHANGES
These are changes in this patch:

Night maps: Siege of Shanghai (new name pending) changes
Moved C flag to ground floor
Disabled elevators
Added extra IFV's to home bases
Working on glass reflections and adding fills to the big signs
Turned down overall ambience to make darker.
Color correction work
Lower glass reflection pass finished
Added uplighting to trees (city style) - still need physical light sources
Replaced CeilingLights with destructible night versions
Changed up the load screen images (very temp)
Added sign lights
Reduced brightness of center dot on IR scopes
Created a separate shader for the IR/FLIR scopes vs other HUDTexture shaders (preparing for night)
Removing infinite time damage from small gas canister on MP_Damage (Lancang Dam)
Player no longer recieves damage when standing by destroyed wall.
Bullet collision - Destroyed houses special
Fixes to destructible buildings' bullet collision in Golmud railways. Also used in Propaganda - we need your feedback on the new collision volumes!
Mantle fixes
Another mantle fix related to longer sessions
Squad Obliteration changes
Art pass - Operation Locker:Swapped human height crate cover for more natural rocks
Disable player controlled bomb dropping when player is in restricted areas
Updated forward-base icon with new version
Updated loading screen with new description
Operation Locker: Fix for cover objects intersecting metal detectors
Golmud Railway: Adjusted some cover objects, Reduced terrain destruction depth in some cases
UI improvements
Show squadmate requests in the squad list and option to select when to show them.
Scaled down the rank icons in the HUD squad list
UCAV & Mortar change
UCAV on cooldown for 60 seconds after spawning
Mortar on cooldown for 30 seconds after spawning or 30 seconds after picking up
Increased viewable area of SRAW scope (20->18)
Decreased suppression sway on low power sights by 60%
Decreased suppression sway on medium power sights by 30%
"Netcode" fixes
Occasionally, the local player's health is displayed incorrectly when they get hit while regenerating health. This will look like a really bad net-code issue.
Fixed an issue where a latent health update that was before a hit would set the health to the old, higher health value. This would then prevent new health updates at the lower health value from setting the health since we only allow health changes that are higher than the current confirmed value.
The fix was to keep a heath update count on the server and send that along with the health updates. On the client, so we only take "newer" health values.
Also fixed an issue where a player would get hit with a resulting health near 0 and not see their health update to the correct value. Because we quantitize the health, the server thinks the player is still alive but the client gets a quantitized health of 0. The client ignores that health update since the health is 0 and it waits for the kill message which never comes.
UPDATE: Blinking "need" icons logic updated
Blinking icons for squadmate with request. Static icons for squadmates who can fulfil request.
No more auto request for soldiers who can self fulfill a request.
UPDATE: Siege Of Shanghai spawn fix
Moved helicopters down from rooftops
Also fixed the attack boat exploding when skyscraper falls

SQUAD OBLITERATION CONFIGURATION ISSUE
On the CTE when currently we run a server with Squad Obliteration it shows up as Conquest (due to CTE Battlelog needing an update). These servers named "OFFICIAL SQUAD OBLIT" and have 1 users really is Squad Obliteration however!

FEEDBACK

As you might have noticed - we are in the process of testing using a subreddit as a communications channel for the CTE. This process will go on for approximately two weeks, and then we will decide on what form (if any) this subreddit is used for.
The aim of this change is to make communication faster and more easily accessible for devs and community alike, but also as a way for you guys to show us what you believe is important that trumps bumping threads







.
There will be bumps in this road, but we are pretty happy with the turn out so far, constructive and good posts mostly.

To report a bug, open the subreddit push the "Report CTE Feedback/Bug" within:
http://www.reddit.com/r/Battlefield_4_CTE/

Also make sure to check out our snazzy new post flairs and filtering, for more information about anything CTE related - check out the wiki page, where we post more in depth information:
http://www.reddit.com/r/Battlefield_4_CTE/wiki/index


----------



## SalmonTaco

Too bad you can only be in 3 platoons. I've seen a few OCN tags and emblems, would join the squad and bring mah SRAW but I'm too tied to the platoons I'm currently in.

Bummer.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalmonTaco*
> 
> Too bad you can only be in 3 platoons. I've seen a few OCN tags and emblems, would join the squad and bring mah SRAW but I'm too tied to the platoons I'm currently in.
> 
> Bummer.


I am not even in one


----------



## calavera

What is going on? I just played one game yesterday after months of not playing at all. Today I log on battlelog and have 61 battlepacks to open. lol?


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> What is going on? I just played one game yesterday after months of not playing at all. Today I log on battlelog and have 61 battlepacks to open. lol?


a few weeks back they had some event going on where it gave everyone a crap ton, I remember I was up to 40ish one day I logged in.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> What is going on? I just played one game yesterday after months of not playing at all. Today I log on battlelog and have 61 battlepacks to open. lol?


Haha, you sure haven't played for a long time.









I dont know if it was an event or a bug. But a some buddies told me they had 80 packs in their inventory. This was probably 4-5 months ago.


----------



## Krazee

Looks good to me


----------



## Sadmoto

That looks really nice but it sorta reminds me of bf3s blue tint I might have to redownload the CTE, if it was like 10-20% darker, that would be perfect, IMO.
I *really* hope they plan to redo all the maps, I'd pay for it.
But I know that really isn't realistic. But if they did, it may restore my faith in them, just a little bit.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> That looks really nice but it sorta reminds me of bf3s blue tint I might have to redownload the CTE, if it was like 10-20% darker, that would be perfect, IMO.
> I *really* hope they plan to redo all the maps, I'd pay for it.
> But I know that really isn't realistic. But if they did, it may restore my faith in them, just a little bit.


DICE did that whole bue tint thing in BF3, I think an entire map with the effect wont look good. They have to really be careful with the effects and lighting. When you get down to the nitty gritty, night maps are not easy to create.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> That looks really nice but it sorta reminds me of bf3s blue tint I might have to redownload the CTE, if it was like 10-20% darker, that would be perfect, IMO.
> I *really* hope they plan to redo all the maps, I'd pay for it.
> But I know that really isn't realistic. But if they did, it may restore my faith in them, just a little bit.


I doubt they'll do every map. From what i'm reading about Siege of Shanghai, it's quite difficult to get it working on just that map let alone every single one. Too much work I think.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> DICE did that whole bue tint thing in BF3, I think an entire map with the effect wont look good. They have to really be careful with the effects and lighting. When you get down to the nitty gritty, night maps are not easy to create.


Yet an indie developer did it with Insurgency, every single map, including new night vision gadgets for free dlc in no time at all and it looks like black night, feels like black night and is immersive to a point of brilliant. May well be not as complex overall but impressive all the same.

Survival at night with a pistol and flashlight is one of the best modes have ever played in an fps.


----------



## error-id10t

Why is CTE is still around after all this time? What are they trying to achieve.. what is it, like 10% of the changes have come to the actual real game?


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Yet an indie developer did it with Insurgency, every single map, including new night vision gadgets for free dlc in no time at all and it looks like black night, feels like black night and is immersive to a point of brilliant. May well be not as complex overall but impressive all the same.
> 
> Survival at night with a pistol and flashlight is one of the best modes have ever played in an fps.


So did Popcap, on the Frostbite 3 engine, in Plants Vs Zombies Garden Warfare, I think all (if not then most) of the maps have a night version.

Yet the logic when DICE does it, is its like the first time it has ever been done







, therefore all Battlefielders better be thankful....


----------



## Zakharov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Why is CTE is still around after all this time? What are they trying to achieve.. what is it, like 10% of the changes have come to the actual real game?


CTE, as the name implies, is a way for the developers to be able to make a lot of fixes, improvements, and changes to the game in a frequent fashion with the help of players, and without having to mess around with the vanilla game that they want to keep updated across all platforms equally.

In CTE we already have heavily improved Helicopter flight physics, RGB color customization for crosshairs, vehicle HUDs, and soldier optics, prototype of headglitching fixes that make it so that your bullets actually come out of your weapon's barrel while your FPS camera stays on your soldier's head, and so much more. After trying out those kinds of changes and making sure they work well and as intended, many of those changes make it to the vanilla game for all platforms. The developers don't want an untested new radical change make it's way to the vanilla game without testing it with themselves and the players, and they certainly don't want to put out fixes to the game without making sure they actually work and are ready to be included in a vanilla patch.

I assume a lot of this also helps with whatever future games they have in mind as well. In short, CTE is a great way for DICE to support their games.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Yet an indie developer did it with Insurgency, every single map, including new night vision gadgets for free dlc in no time at all and it looks like black night, feels like black night and is immersive to a point of brilliant. May well be not as complex overall but impressive all the same.
> 
> Survival at night with a pistol and flashlight is one of the best modes have ever played in an fps.


Like you said, Insurgency isn't as complex as BF4. Not to mention they aren't remotely similar.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> So did Popcap, on the Frostbite 3 engine, in Plants Vs Zombies Garden Warfare, I think all (if not then most) of the maps have a night version.
> 
> Yet the logic when DICE does it, is its like the first time it has ever been done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , therefore all Battlefielders better be thankful....


I don't recall the developers ever acting like that. Furthermore, you are comparing two completely different games with different goals in mind.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> CTE, as the name implies, is a way for the developers to be able to make a lot of fixes, improvements, and changes to the game in a frequent fashion with the help of players, and without having to mess around with the vanilla game that they want to keep updated across all platforms equally.
> 
> In CTE we already have heavily improved Helicopter flight physics, RGB color customization for crosshairs, vehicle HUDs, and soldier optics, prototype of headglitching fixes that make it so that your bullets actually come out of your weapon's barrel while your FPS camera stays on your soldier's head, and so much more. After trying out those kinds of changes and making sure they work well and as intended, many of those changes make it to the vanilla game for all platforms. The developers don't want an untested new radical change make it's way to the vanilla game without testing it with themselves and the players, and they certainly don't want to put out fixes to the game without making sure they actually work and are ready to be included in a vanilla patch.
> 
> I assume a lot of this also helps with whatever future games they have in mind as well. In short, CTE is a great way for DICE to support their games.
> Like you said, Insurgency isn't as complex as BF4. Not to mention they aren't remotely similar.
> I don't recall the developers ever acting like that. Furthermore, you are comparing two completely different games with different goals in mind.


Hooa for cte, still fixing a game over a year in and using it as a test bed for future pre order- titles lol. Your posts are amusing in the spin tbh.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Why is CTE is still around after all this time? What are they trying to achieve.. what is it, like 10% of the changes have come to the actual real game?


CTE is probably the best thing to come out of BF4. This sort of community interaction should continue with BF5. You can argue CTE is bringing players back to play the game (me for example). The program actually does what it is set out to do. We still have an entire year plus until BF5 hits. I"ll be playing the current iteration until then.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> CTE is probably the best thing to come out of BF4. This sort of community interaction should continue with BF5. You can argue CTE is bringing players back to play the game (me for example). The program actually does what it is set out to do. We still have an entire year plus until BF5 hits. I"ll be playing the current iteration until then.


+1. CTE is a good thing folks.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> +1. CTE is a good thing folks.


agreed, CTE is a good thing that should of even been started before bf4's flop into the market.

Imagine what battlefield 4 would of been if CTE was started during bf3. It may have actually worked out of box. >.> But since that has come and gone, we can only hope that DICE is learning from the CTE and should help with them making the next battlefield.


----------



## Ghost12

I like the ocn guys, at this point of bf4 life I like/play/enjoy the game so much I have 2 copies, take off the tinted specs though. Cte is nothing new, certainly not a gift from a caring dev/publisher. Am involved in quite a few on steam, is otherwise known as early access. Sure don't pay triple A money for the privilege either.


----------



## Sadmoto

Cte is not the same as as an early access, similar goals yes.

The cte is now also a test server for tweaking before they ship a patch out to the public so then can make sure it works or an adjustment won't make something too over powered.

When bf4 first released they would put a patch out to fix 5 things but in turn it'd break 10 other things. Since the cte came out there was a LOT less of that.

I honestly hope they keep the cte server for future bf games.

Heck when I ran my own mmo servers I always had test server to try out changes before releasing it. I was maybe 12 yrs old when I started it I honestly thought it was just common sense to do that....


----------



## daguardian

CTE was done in BFH, years before it was done in BF4, it was called Community Test Environment and was used to test new maps and tweaks, its nothing new, yet all the converts act like its groundbreaking.

In other words they would have known about the option of a CTE for BF4 long before it was mentioned, in fact , more than likely -because the game was rushed so much - they had planned to do it all along, but act like it was just brought about for fixing BF4 because they care for their community so much









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakharov*
> 
> I don't recall the developers ever acting like that. Furthermore, you are comparing two completely different games with different goals in mind.


Then you are very new to the BF franchise or have a very short memory.

They both use the exact same game engine, and the "goal" was night maps - or at least that was what the discussion was about, think you are getting confused with CTE.


----------



## SalmonTaco

I had some crazy black screen artifacting playing BF4 yesterday - I had shadowplay running so I captured a minute of it.

Embarrassingly, my card is at 100% stock settings as my 1680x1050 monitor isn't very demanding.












Wat you guys think? Is my card defective?


----------



## Ghost12

misquote/delete, idk what happened.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Cte is not the same as as an early access, similar goals yes.
> 
> The cte is now also a test server for tweaking before they ship a patch out to the public so then can make sure it works or an adjustment won't make something too over powered.
> 
> When bf4 first released they would put a patch out to fix 5 things but in turn it'd break 10 other things. Since the cte came out there was a LOT less of that.
> 
> I honestly hope they keep the cte server for future bf games.
> 
> Heck when I ran my own mmo servers I always had test server to try out changes before releasing it. I was maybe 12 yrs old when I started it I honestly thought it was just common sense to do that....


Bf4 released no better than a 15$ early access game. This is my opinion, no debate required.


----------



## Brandon138

So is this game even worth spending money on at this point?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandon138*
> 
> So is this game even worth spending money on at this point?


At this point is the best time to spend money on it imo, is a real solid decent game in line with other bf titles from the previous years.


----------



## Zakharov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Hooa for cte, still fixing a game over a year in and using it as a test bed for future pre order- titles lol. Your posts are amusing in the spin tbh.


I'm not spinning anything. I explained to the previous poster what CTE is and why it works well. Perhaps you should learn to read better before you reply in such a condescending manner.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> CTE was done in BFH, years before it was done in BF4, it was called Community Test Environment and was used to test new maps and tweaks, its nothing new, yet all the converts act like its groundbreaking.
> 
> In other words they would have known about the option of a CTE for BF4 long before it was mentioned, in fact , more than likely -because the game was rushed so much - they had planned to do it all along, but act like it was just brought about for fixing BF4 because they care for their community so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are very new to the BF franchise or have a very short memory.
> 
> They both use the exact same game engine, and the "goal" was night maps - or at least that was what the discussion was about, think you are getting confused with CTE.


I refrained from mentioning what I would've expected to be the obvious in my previous post, but alas: There is more to a game than its engine. I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure that Garden Warfare doesn't have multiple vehicles and huge maps with 64 player counts amongst many other things that aren't being taken into account (such as how Garden Warfare is supported compared to BF4 for another example).

I'd appreciate it if you could show me where the DICE LA devs have been talking as if it's been the first time night maps have ever been done, and that battlefield players should be grateful, instead of making incorrect assumptions about me.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakharov*
> 
> I'm not spinning anything. I explained to the previous poster what CTE is and why it works well. Perhaps you should learn to read better before you reply in such a condescending manner.
> I refrained from mentioning what I would've expected to be the obvious in my previous post, but alas: There is more to a game than its engine. I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure that Garden Warfare doesn't have multiple vehicles and huge maps with 64 player counts amongst many other things that aren't being taken into account (such as how Garden Warfare is supported compared to BF4 for another example).
> 
> I'd appreciate it if you could show me where the DICE LA devs have been talking as if it's been the first time night maps have ever been done, and that battlefield players should be grateful, instead of making incorrect assumptions about me.


Maybe you should learn to comprehend the term spin, in the context I used it. You put nothing but a positive spin on your condescending explanation of the purpose of cte, lets not forget that cte is not in place as some sort of community/dev love nest. It was put in place to fight fires, to repair a completely broken triple A title and to reduce the impact of this on future titles and the wider corporate effect on the company. You use spin in that context the same way a politician/media would. I have no issue with reading or comprehension thanks























The fact cte is now becoming a vehicle to improve the game from this point is great and long may it continue.

My debating with you is done.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandon138*
> 
> So is this game even worth spending money on at this point?


No mate, it's crap.

Go play something else.


----------



## Ghost12

Great video on more potential changes to the suppressed state of optic sway. This hopefully makes it to vanilla with haste, although is much better now than at release this would seal the deal. Being able to aim in an fps, who would have thought lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VttEuBFxA8s


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> No mate, it's crap.
> 
> Go play something else.


LMAO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Great video on more potential changes to the suppressed state of optic sway. This hopefully makes it to vanilla with haste, although is much better now than at release this would seal the deal. Being able to aim in an fps, who would have thought lol
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VttEuBFxA8s


Good direction to reduce scope sway suppression. Maybe in BF5 we'll have an absence in the silly mechanic. How about having hit markers on the gun/hand itself and when the soldier does get shot in the hand/gun it creates the sway?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> LMAO.
> Good direction to reduce scope sway suppression. Maybe in BF5 we'll have an absence in the silly mechanic. How about having hit markers on the gun/hand itself and when the soldier does get shot in the hand/gun it creates the sway?


Agree, not sure is in hardline at all either, saw/read somehwere the other day is visual only, not sure what that means, bf4 version is not visual, you can not aim for a pre-determined time. That is a decent idea of yours but for whatever reason nearly all fps devs like suppression, currently having a similar debate with Verdun devs lol


----------



## Zakharov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Maybe you should learn to comprehend the term spin, in the context I used it. You put nothing but a positive spin on your condescending explanation of the purpose of cte,


How was it condescending? I apologize to that poster if it seemed as such, it certainly wasn't the intent.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> lets not forget that cte is not in place as some sort of community/dev love nest. It was put in place to fight fires, to repair a completely broken tripple A title and to reduce the impact of this on future titles and the wider corporate effect on the company.


I understand the basics of how a business works.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> You use spin in that context the same way a politician/media would. I have no issue with reading or comprehension thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact cte is now becoming a vehicle to improve the game from this point is great and long may it continue.
> 
> My debating with you is done.


Mentioning the word spin over and over doesn't change the fact that I did not "spin" anything, and again, what was the problem with that post? I'd prefer it if you didn't give out the vague "you sound like a politician" nonsense.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakharov*
> 
> How was it condescending? I apologize to that poster if it seemed as such, it certainly wasn't the intent.
> I understand the basics of how a business works.
> Mentioning the word spin over and over doesn't change the fact that I did not "spin" anything, and again, what was the problem with that post? I'd prefer it if you didn't give out the vague "you sound like a politician" nonsense.


Ocn has a block member list for a reason, I suggest you use it. I sure will after this post. Good day.

Potential ucav nerf incoming - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qq2Be-fneFY can not say have been hit by one in hundreds of hours since the last nerf but only play conquest.


----------



## Zakharov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Ocn has a block member list for a reason, I suggest you use it. I sure will after this post. Good day.


So you don't actually explain your position and decide to block me as well. You sure showed me!

What an unpleasant person.


----------



## the9quad

Think I have been killed two times by ucav. Oh well dice just nerf it, nerf everything lol. Sheesh, I think they listen to every 24/7 locker/metro player the game has and balance accordingly.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Think I have been killed two times by ucav. Oh well dice just nerf it, nerf everything lol. Sheesh, I think they listen to every 24/7 locker/metro player the game has and balance accordingly.


You have time for the hardline beta next week with work/life? Ya the nerf bandwagon rolls on, not sure how much an issue it was on rush though and I think I saw a ucav tdm spawn multi kill issue.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> You have time for the hardline beta next week with work/life? Ya the nerf bandwagon rolls on, not sure how much an issue it was on rush though and I think I saw a ucav tdm spawn multi kill issue.


Work should be light next week, so hopefully I'll be able to hit it up. My wife don't care, and my kids are practically grown (the last two are 17, wooohooo!!!). I'll look for ya, if your on.


----------



## keikei

So just had a round with some fellow members and came across a total d-bag. After the round I promptly blocked him. Now, what exact does that mean?


----------



## the9quad

I wont lie I do get tired of the endless LMG scrubs this game has spawned. They have effectively nerfed everything so hard, that people can just run around with LMG's without reloading and killing and suppressing everyone. I hope Hardline gets rid of every single LMG or makes them as inaccurate as they should be if you choose to run around like rambo with one. No reason they should be as accurate as they are unless you are laying down.


----------



## amay200

Tried running battlescreen
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> So just had a round with some fellow members and came across a total d-bag. After the round I promptly blocked him. Now, what exact does that mean?


if that was the round I was in with you it was a good round. It was enjoyable capturing and holding echo till the round ended


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I wont lie I do get tired of the endless LMG scrubs this game has spawned. They have effectively nerfed everything so hard, that people can just run around with LMG's without reloading and killing and suppressing everyone. I hope Hardline gets rid of every single LMG or makes them as inaccurate as they should be if you choose to run around like rambo with one. No reason they should be as accurate as they are unless you are laying down.


There is a large % of lmg in any given game, like anything else people will gravitate to easy mode. They are defended vehemently in other forums based on accuracy and spread vs say an assault rifle but in my opinion the Mg4 is the best gun in the game all round and the stopping power > slight accuracy.spread. Lately when play anything remotely cq have been using the Famas, is slightly gimped in reload and mag count but damn there is nothing to touch it in this game up to just short of medium range if get the burst time down.

I agree there should imo be an ads time penalty to stop run/gun lmg rambo. Be interesting how hardline handles it.

Will see next week, I will follow you into the hotzone lol, be lost without the tank.









Edit 9 quad - just picked up this post from battlelog fresh this morning, made me laugh.

http://gyazo.com/f3660d636ab7f8b3e282170b391ee426


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> At this point is the best time to spend money on it imo, is a real solid decent game in line with other bf titles from the previous years.


+1. Get Premium Edition with all DLC. This game is just fun, pure and simple.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I wont lie I do get tired of the endless LMG scrubs this game has spawned. They have effectively nerfed everything so hard, that people can just run around with LMG's without reloading and killing and suppressing everyone. I hope Hardline gets rid of every single LMG or makes them as inaccurate as they should be if you choose to run around like rambo with one. No reason they should be as accurate as they are unless you are laying down.


Two things you can do to counter this:

- Go sniper or DMR, then camp and own them.

- If you can't beat 'em, join 'em!










My biggest pet peeve with BF4: Knifing and Counter-knifing... All I can say is: FFS.







Most random BS ever.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Two things you can do to counter this:
> 
> - Go sniper or DMR, then camp and own them.
> 
> - If you can't beat 'em, join 'em!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest pet peeve with BF4: Knifing and Counter-knifing... All I can say is: FFS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most random BS ever.


I kill people just fine so no need to join them. Just would like to see some semblance of balance with the LMG's.The LMG scrubs have whined so much to get everything else nerfed that there is no reason to use anything but a LMG anymore. If I can trade kill using a CQB gun against a LMG, well why in the heck would I use a CQB gun where I am gimped in range and I have to reload after every other encounter?

Anyway, I am stubborn and will continue to not use LMG's and wouldn't be caught dead using a DMR (PSHH PSHH..I hate that sound and rarely die to it). Everytime I hear a DMR, I know there is some idiot on a roof somewhere making someone on his team frustrated because he is not playing the objective lol. ( i know they arent all that way, but there is a lot that are that way you have to admit) Not a knock on anyone, I am just being a cantankerous old fart.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Edit 9 quad - just picked up this post from battlelog fresh this morning, made me laugh.
> 
> http://gyazo.com/f3660d636ab7f8b3e282170b391ee426


that did make me laugh.


----------



## 98uk

Auto shotguns need a buff to tbh









May as well include it in the April 1st "Rage maker" patch


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandon138*
> 
> So is this game even worth spending money on at this point?


Definitely IMO. Coming from that strange camp that loved BF2 and couldn't stand BF3. BF4 is my go-to


----------



## DoomDash

I know this is hardline related, but it's pretty relevant to most of us:


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I know this is hardline related, but it's pretty relevant to most of us:


Looks pretty sweet to me, can't wait.


----------



## bluedevil

Just played a few matches.....contemplating going back to BF3 just because of the craptastic netcode.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Just played a few matches.....contemplating going back to BF3 just because of the craptastic netcode.


ew.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> ew.


Well that's a very descriptive response. Lol.....


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Just played a few matches.....contemplating going back to BF3 just because of the craptastic netcode.


Is it different?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Well that's a very descriptive response. Lol.....


Going back to BF3 is just, exactly as it sounds, going back.

imo


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Going back to BF3 is just, exactly as it sounds, going back.
> 
> imo


Have you played it? Cause the way you are talking.....


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Have you played it? Cause the way you are talking.....


Yeah and I felt on the whole it was much the same netcode as bf4 when it was released.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Have you played it? Cause the way you are talking.....


Yeah for only one hundred hours, but once BF4 came out I never looked back. I can't really think of any advantages to BF3, but it's just my opinion.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/DoomDash/stats/337838327/pc/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/DoomDash/stats/337838327/pc/


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Yeah for only one hundred hours, but once BF4 came out I never looked back. I can't really think of any advantages to BF3, but it's just my opinion.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/DoomDash/stats/337838327/pc/
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/DoomDash/stats/337838327/pc/


Lol. At least you have played.









430hrs in BF3
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/1bluedevil1/stats/321911889/pc/

324hrs in BF4
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/1bluedevil1/stats/321911889/pc/


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> 324hrs in BF4
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/1bluedevil1/stats/321911889/pc/


SRR? M98B > SRR







.

But nice to see a fellow sniper. I love sniping in BF4







. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A71vrjbLtFA


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Yeah and I felt on the whole it was much the same netcode as bf4 when it was released.


That is true, netcode in BC2, BF3 and BF4 is in all of the games 'craptastic'. Somehow though, for me personally, the netcode in Bf4 seems worse. Maybe you notice it more, maybe it is worse. I dont know..


----------



## the9quad

netcode, hit reg has always been terrible in BF games since the original, You just have to get used to it. Which is why I thought it was funny that people were complaining about BF4's. I was like sweet this is much better than 1942.


----------



## thrgk

What are the best headphones for BF4? I was thinking Philips X1, but do they have good directional sound to hear footsteps and stuff? OR would the Massdrop AKG K7XX be better? Or even the DT 880s?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> What are the best headphones for BF4? I was thinking Philips X1, but do they have good directional sound to hear footsteps and stuff? OR would the Massdrop AKG K7XX be better? Or even the DT 880s?


To my knowlege X1 is better for music, Dt880s/990s are supposed to have decent soundstage for fps but not heard them. I went for the Ath-Ad700X, the directional fps soundstage is amazing (like cheating) in games that utlilize it like Cs:Go, bf4 has good soundtsage but not on that level so not quite sure matters as much. With the right set though it is still possible in this game to determine the direction of footsteps imo. Not sure there is a "best", there are several outstanding.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEGe08Ytaik


----------



## daguardian

I have the ATH-A900X they are amazing.

But honestly in BF4, as Ghost said, it wont make much of a difference - the directional sound is very poor compared to earlier titles -('42 & BFV had excellent directional sounds - you could hear vehicles coming and from which direction before they got within a few meters, something that is missing from 3&4)


----------



## Ghost12

[er.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> I have the ATH-A900X they are amazing.
> 
> But honestly in BF4, as Ghost said, it wont make much of a difference - the directional sound is very poor compared to earlier titles -('42 & BFV had excellent directional sounds - you could hear vehicles coming and from which direction before they got within a few meters, something that is missing from 3&4)


I hear all that, just if an fps soundstage was on a level of 1-10 I would rate CS at ten and BF at 5 for a comparison in a directional sense only, bf4 is immersed by so much going on imo in a sound only sense. Are yours the closed back?.

There is a sound issue as well on certain maps that is apparently a bug where is impossible to tell if they are above or below etc, flood zone is one I believe. This is a dev known issue.


----------



## the9quad

I think the actual sound themselves in bf 4 are awesome but directional sound does indeed suck.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I hear all that, just if an fps soundstage was on a level of 1-10 I would rate CS at ten and BF at 5 for a comparison in a directional sense only, bf4 is immersed by so much going on imo in a sound only sense. Are yours the closed back?.
> There is a sound issue as well on certain maps that is apparently a bug where is impossible to tell if they are above or below etc, flood zone is one I believe. This is a dev known issue.


Yup they are closed. And in other games the directional hearing is really good.

The sound effects in general in 3&4 are better than alot of other games - but the directional accuracy is very poor.

Shame, in other BF's I would get a alot of kills just by being able to hear footsteps, not only the direction , but also the type - for example in BFV, after you left the water, your footstep would sound like you were running in water still - the trick was to jump as soon as you left the water, which would take your footsteps back to normal - many players didn't know this and you could hear them moving through the jungle very easily - provided you had good headphones to begin with








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I think the actual sound themselves in bf 4 are awesome but directional sound does indeed suck.


Agree.


----------



## Ghost12

Damn 3 days off not playing and going back to warm up for hardline I suck lol, brain latency is harder to shift with age.


----------



## thrgk

Is there like a complete package for couter strike ? I'd love a competitive game like that but graphics looks so old I didn't think many played.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Yup they are closed. And in other games the directional hearing is really good.
> 
> The sound effects in general in 3&4 are better than alot of other games - but the directional accuracy is very poor.
> 
> Shame, in other BF's I would get a alot of kills just by being able to hear footsteps, not only the direction , but also the type - for example in BFV, after you left the water, your footstep would sound like you were running in water still - the trick was to jump as soon as you left the water, which would take your footsteps back to normal - many players didn't know this and you could hear them moving through the jungle very easily - provided you had good headphones to begin with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree.


I dunno, I'm quite impressed with the clarity and position of audio, I use it a lot.

It might not be super accurate, but it does the job and I usually find myself in the top 25% of the scoreboard.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Is there like a complete package for couter strike ? I'd love a competitive game like that but graphics looks so old I didn't think many played.


Is currently the most played casual and comp fps. Dont bother with a package, go straight for cs:go imo. Is not about the graphics, is about perfect balanced play although imo the graphics are nice. Dont confuse witbh bf/cod though, has an extremely steep learning curve.

Or get hardline later today for beta pre-load


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I dunno, I'm quite impressed with the clarity and position of audio, I use it a lot.
> 
> It might not be super accurate, but it does the job and I usually find myself in the top 25% of the scoreboard.


I am still able to hear positional audio - and benefit from it - ie footsteps and soldiers calling out - but I find the positional audio for vehicles is really off, and nothing like it had been before, but I guess there has to be at trade-off somewhere.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> I am still able to hear positional audio - and benefit from it - ie footsteps and soldiers calling out - but I find the positional audio for vehicles is really off, and nothing like it had been before, but I guess there has to be at rade-off somewhere.


Thinking about it, you're right about vehicles... Their positional audio is off. The doppler effect too...


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Anyway, I am stubborn and will continue to not use LMG's and wouldn't be caught dead using a DMR (PSHH PSHH..I hate that sound and rarely die to it). Everytime I hear a DMR, I know there is some idiot on a roof somewhere making someone on his team frustrated because he is not playing the objective lol. ( i know they arent all that way, but there is a lot that are that way you have to admit) Not a knock on anyone, I am just being a cantankerous old fart.


Can someone tell me what the hate is for DMRs? I am working through unlocking them and am terrible with them, I find them really difficult to use, but I frequently hear "DMR noob" or "DMR scrub," etc...If anything someone should be commended for using them, they seem like the worst weapon set in the game. I've gotten all the unlocks for the SKS and have been using it on assault and play aggressively. Its not great close quarters, but mid-long range its pretty fun. Just have to hit pew pew pew a few times.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> Can someone tell me what the hate is for DMRs? I am working through unlocking them and am terrible with them, I find them really difficult to use, but I frequently hear "DMR noob" or "DMR scrub," etc...If anything someone should be commended for using them, they seem like the worst weapon set in the game. I've gotten all the unlocks for the SKS and have been using it on assault and play aggressively. Its not great close quarters, but mid-long range its pretty fun. Just have to spam pew pew pew.


Pew pew pew pew coupled with terrible accuracy by most, and the ridiculous suppression they give off even when fired slowly in general direction.


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Pew pew pew pew coupled with terrible accuracy by most, and the ridiculous suppression they give off even when fired slowly in general direction.


I knew I should have edited that out









From what I've read DMRs have lower damage so it takes a few hits to kill, so hence the pew pews. I tend to run either iron sights or a close range sight, so headshots are harder.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> I knew I should have edited that out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've read DMRs have lower damage so it takes a few hits to kill, so hence the pew pews. I tend to run either iron sights or a close range sight, so headshots are harder.


With a close range sight and magnifier, they are powerful close and far range.

I find it very easy to get headsets a few hundred meters away using the kobra and magnifier.

Then chuck in a grip to increase stability and you're hard to beat.

They are my favourite weapon and probably the deadliest.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> I knew I should have edited that out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've read DMRs have lower damage so it takes a few hits to kill, so hence the pew pews. I tend to run either iron sights or a close range sight, so headshots are harder.


That is the point, they are not meant for cqc. They are annoying anyway, but cant say have been killed by 2 many, the craze seems to have died down to me.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Is currently the most played casual and comp fps. Dont bother with a package, go straight for cs:go imo. Is not about the graphics, is about perfect balanced play although imo the graphics are nice. Dont confuse witbh bf/cod though, has an extremely steep learning curve.
> 
> Or get hardline later today for beta pre-load


Dont get condition zero? Can i just buy global offensive or do i need source also?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Dont get condition zero? Can i just buy global offensive or do i need source also?


Source is the previous version, lots still play it. Go is the 2012 version and the one mainly played by most. Just grab GO imo, or if find a cheap key grab the package if so fancy it.


----------



## 98uk

You can get condition zero and deleted scenes if you want to experience a tragic game


----------



## Ghost12

New Bf hardline conquest beta video - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6L-p33SBPQ - check his channel for more videos.

Sure someone will point out what am missing but not feeling it at all. Conquest does not fit the theme imo, I am holding off on buying this game now for sure atm, if 64 player conquest is the over riding game mode which is quite possible with the rent a server model I will be holding off altogether. I really liked blood money/heist last time out. They were fresh and more balanced than conquest imo. If conquest is not the main game mode played I cant wait tbh. Time will tel.


----------



## daguardian

At 69.95 for BF Hardline .. I will be waiting until its 10 or less, the cops and robbers theme doesn't do it for me, so not so keen to get this just yet..


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> At 69.95 for BF Hardline .. I will be waiting until its 10 or less, the cops and robbers theme doesn't do it for me, so not so keen to get this just yet..


£26 pre order - G2A, global key


----------



## 98uk

Just remember far cry 4 and g2a before you jump in for that









You're buying from grey market, so accept something could happen.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Very disappointed once again with the expansions in BF games...........NO SERVERS. I had CR and it used to have a lot of servers (to the point where I thought maybe it was in BF3 ), now hardly any show up for me. Then last month I got the Navel 1, and it practically never has servers show up for me, and even less often are they 64p


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> Very disappointed once again with the expansions in BF games...........NO SERVERS. I had CR and it used to have a lot of servers (to the point where I thought maybe it was in BF3 ), now hardly any show up for me. Then last month I got the Navel 1, and it practically never has servers show up for me, and even less often are they 64p


Our UK based server runs a mix of NS and CR maps.


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> At 69.95 for BF Hardline .. I will be waiting until its 10 or less, the cops and robbers theme doesn't do it for me, so not so keen to get this just yet..


Same boat here. Hardline looks interesting, but no way am I paying full freight for this game. It looks like a glorified BF4 expansion pack.


----------



## the9quad

I'll eventually preorder it or but it day one. I can see why some people won't though.


----------



## Zakharov

Let me rephrase that, reload animations for some of the weapons in Hardline looks weird.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I think the actual sound themselves in bf 4 are awesome but directional sound does indeed suck.


+1.

For headphones I use Senn HD-280's with a Zalman clip-on Mic; best setup for under $100 IMHO. If you want to go a little better, look at Senn HD-380's or Audio Technica ATH-M50.

I would recommend looking at these:

http://www.gamestop.com/accessories/kingston-hyperx-cloud-gaming-headset/116201?cid=fds_10000001&ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=103404&gclid=CLPL-ojiw8MCFYqIfgodbawAUQ

They're gotten several awards from the media for best gaming headphones (non 7.1), and they used to sell for $149 until just recently.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I'll eventually preorder it or but it day one. I can see why some people won't though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> £26 pre order - G2A, global key


Yeah, I'm gonna G2A it or possibly Origin MX it.









Not sure if I'm gonna play the Beta or not though.


----------



## xSociety

Watching the new Hardline videos released today by all the YouTubers has gotten me so pumped for this game. It is in no way just a BF4 mod like so many people claim. Hardline could be the infantry centric BF game that I've been wanting that could turn into a lot of people's new favorite BF game like BC2 was.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> +1.
> 
> For headphones I use Senn HD-280's with a Zalman clip-on Mic; best setup for under $100 IMHO. If you want to go a little better, look at Senn HD-380's or *Audio Technica ATH-M50*.
> 
> I would recommend looking at these:
> 
> http://www.gamestop.com/accessories/kingston-hyperx-cloud-gaming-headset/116201?cid=fds_10000001&ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=103404&gclid=CLPL-ojiw8MCFYqIfgodbawAUQ
> 
> They're gotten several awards from the media for best gaming headphones (non 7.1), and they used to sell for $149 until just recently.


No, I own the M-50 currently as well as the AD700X. Great headphones. Closed back, terrible soundstage for fps game. I also use the Zalman mic, great choice.

Not sure to play the beta? nooooooooooooooooo, we should all roll together if get chance.


----------



## Atomagenesis

War Tapes and DT-990s and Sound Blaster Z soundcard. Problem solved.

I can hear people coming up behind me from diagonally, sideways, behind, etc. My sound-stage is probably better than most players out there though.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> No, I own them currently. Great headphones. Closed back, terrible soundstage for fps game. I also use the Zalman mic, great choice.


Wow, I'm surprised. They got some really good reviews. I don't own them BTW, just saw the reviews and price drop and thought I'd mention it.









Here's my setup:

http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-HD-280-Pro-Headphones/dp/B000065BPB/ref=sr_1_1/175-7350765-8439820?ie=UTF8&qid=1422901011&sr=8-1&keywords=sennheiser+black+hd+280+pro&pebp=1422901014065&peasin=B000065BPB

http://www.amazon.com/Zalman-Zm-Mic1-Sensitivity-Headphone-Microphone/dp/B00029MTMQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1422901040&sr=8-1&keywords=zalman+mic&pebp=1422901041901&peasin=B00029MTMQ

For the price you really can't do much better.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Wow, I'm surprised. They got some really good reviews. I don't own them BTW, just saw the reviews and price drop and thought I'd mention it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my setup:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-HD-280-Pro-Headphones/dp/B000065BPB/ref=sr_1_1/175-7350765-8439820?ie=UTF8&qid=1422901011&sr=8-1&keywords=sennheiser+black+hd+280+pro&pebp=1422901014065&peasin=B000065BPB
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Zalman-Zm-Mic1-Sensitivity-Headphone-Microphone/dp/B00029MTMQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1422901040&sr=8-1&keywords=zalman+mic&pebp=1422901041901&peasin=B00029MTMQ
> 
> For the price you really can't do much better.


Oh no dont get me wrong, amazing headphones for multi purpose gaming, movies, music etc. Fps game specific though the soundstage is tiny.

DT990 or AD700X is pretty much as good as it gets in that sense, but then watching movies last night wanted to borrow the M-50 back off the wife because in that sense M50 > AD700X.

I could only describe the difference in shooters to near cheating tbh.

Anyway - DOWNLOAD THE BETA lol


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> Can someone tell me what the hate is for DMRs? I am working through unlocking them and am terrible with them, I find them really difficult to use, but I frequently hear "DMR noob" or "DMR scrub," etc...If anything someone should be commended for using them, they seem like the worst weapon set in the game. I've gotten all the unlocks for the SKS and have been using it on assault and play aggressively. Its not great close quarters, but mid-long range its pretty fun. Just have to hit pew pew pew a few times.


Well when the game came out most people trying to use the DMRs said they were useless against carbines & ARs. There was a whole lot of whining but they were my #1 and I completed all the DMRs before moving to another gun. Then they got buffed due to the whiners (they were fine to begin with) and everyone started using them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> Very disappointed once again with the expansions in BF games...........NO SERVERS. I had CR and it used to have a lot of servers (to the point where I thought maybe it was in BF3 ), now hardly any show up for me. Then last month I got the Navel 1, and it practically never has servers show up for me, and even less often are they 64p


Yeah I don't think it's necessarily a lack of servers but the terrible search feature. Often I won't be able to find a server running a certain map with more than 4 people playing but some of my TS buddies will find ones I don't see in my battlelog. IME this was a problem in BF2 also

EDIT: I have the Logitec G35 surround headphones (admittedly not the best). In BF4 I've had the same experience others shared - the directional is pretty rough with vehicles, particularly helicopters. I do well with telling where "We got a man down!!" calls and footsteps come from, though


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Anyway - DOWNLOAD THE BETA lol


I might...









The M50's are great simply because they're 32 ohm, you don't need much to drive them well. They work great even with a phone.







You're right though, they're music oriented as opposed to gaming oriented. That Creative Recon3D Omega headset looks amazing, but I'm not willing to spend that kind of money for gaming headphones.







(~$250)


----------



## keikei

I'll probably get some rounds in today. We got another foot + of snow, so i'm kinda stranded at home....


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I might...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The M50's are great simply because they're 32 ohm, you don't need much to drive them well. They work great even with a phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right though, they're music oriented as opposed to gaming oriented. That Creative Recon3D Omega headset looks amazing, but I'm not willing to spend that kind of money for gaming headphones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (~$250)


I am not much into audio tbh, just did the research for fps gaming as is all I mainly do. I also ditched my soundblaster Z to the wife and went FiiO E17 which makes footsteps louder as hits the mids better than the Z. Sound seriously anal at this point anyway. The time I miss the M-50 is when the kids come home from school, cant beat closed back for that lol. Stuff the footsteps until after 9pm.

Anyone have anymore leaks or news as to when to the cte patch is landing, is it roughly a few weeks when sent off for cert? so maybe mid Feb?.


----------



## Ghost12

Hardline beta pre-load is live in Origin. In demo's.














Dl now, just over 11gb


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Hardline beta pre-load is live in Origin. In demo's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dl now, just over 11gb


I can deal with 11GB, glad it's not 30! I'll install tonight. Stuck at work for the next 6 hours.


----------



## DoomDash

Preloading! Kind of excited.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Hardline beta pre-load is live in Origin. In demo's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dl now, just over 11gb


Thanks for letting us know


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Preloading! Kind of excited.


me too and it's maxing out my connection! almost done with the preload!


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> me too and it's maxing out my connection! almost done with the preload!


Just out of curiosity, what is the max you can get from Origin, the most I saw was 14.4MB.


----------



## Ghost12

Jelly of those speeds boys lol, mine will be hours. I live out with the sheep.


----------



## daguardian

And downloaded









I was on a crappy connection for the last.... 10+ years, I have never had the speed I have now 10/100MB - I know how you feel Ghost


----------



## Sheyster

What time are we actually allowed to start playing the Beta? This is still a pre-load only right now, right?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> And downloaded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on a crappy connection for the last.... 10+ years, I have never had the speed I have now 10/100MB - I know how you feel Ghost


I am having to get a second line installed, one for gaming and the other for the rest of the house to web/stream etc. I have 7 down and 0.5 up lol. If they do anything while I play bf for example the ping is through the roof. Could be worse though lol 1st world problems. Soon to be semi solved


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> What time are we actually allowed to start playing the Beta? This is still a pre-load only right now, right?


Yup just pre-load for now, for me GMT +1 it says tomorrow at 10am.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I am having to get a second line installed, one for gaming and the other for the rest of the house to web/stream etc. I have 7 down and 0.5 up lol. If they do anything while I play bf for example the ping is through the roof. Could be worse though lol 1st world problems. Soon to be semi solved


Ha I used to have get by on .5 up and 1 down, but as you said, first world problems


----------



## the9quad

Mine maxes out at 7 on origin, It's the fastest I can get where I live now. So thankful for the stranglehold that cable companies have on internet....









i think mine is advertised 60/5, so I get a tad bit better than advertised, but still a rip off though.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Mine maxes out at 7 on origin, It's the fastest I can get where I live now. So thankful for the stranglehold that cable companies have on internet....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think mine is advertised 60/5, so I get a tad bit better than advertised, but still a rip off though.


Mine is supposed to be 50/5, but I actually get 65/7... no complaints as I'm only paying $20 a month for it on a 2-year "bundle" deal though.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Mine is supposed to be 50/5, but I actually get 65/7... no complaints as I'm only paying $20 a month for it on a 2-year "bundle" deal though.


I pay alot more than that. Don't want to talk about it anymore, it just makes me want to punch my monitor every time I think about the cable company.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Mine is supposed to be 50/5, but I actually get 65/7... no complaints as I'm only paying $20 a month for it on a 2-year "bundle" deal though.


Do you mean 65_MB/S_!? I get 2MB/S if not too many of my neibours are on the internet too; copper cables FTW!


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I am having to get a second line installed, one for gaming and the other for the rest of the house to web/stream etc. I have 7 down and 0.5 up lol. If they do anything while I play bf for example the ping is through the roof. Could be worse though lol 1st world problems. Soon to be semi solved


I have twin 17 yr olds and wife who all have to stream at the same time. Usually 3 movies and like 2 music things streaming 24/7 here, I feel your pain. What irritates me is when they are all streaming the same show on 3 different things!


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Mine is supposed to be 50/5, but I actually get 65/7... no complaints as I'm only paying *$20 a month* for it on a 2-year "bundle" deal though.


What company can you get that deal?! My cable is freakin' expensive.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> What company can you get that deal?! My cable is freakin' expensive.


My bundle is through Cox Communications.

Keep in mind that this is part of a bundle, meaning I have to also have Cable TV services with them to get that deal. I pay them about 120 a month total, which includes a full home DVR package with 1 main unit and 2 satellite boxes.


----------



## Archea47

Do you have to pre-order the game to get in on the beta?

I want to try the beta to see if I want to order the game


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Do you have to pre-order the game to get in on the beta?
> 
> I want to try the beta to see if I want to order the game


Absolutely not. You dont even have to register. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/news/view/battlefield-hardline-open-beta-starts-february-3rd/


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Do you have to pre-order the game to get in on the beta?
> 
> I want to try the beta to see if I want to order the game


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Hardline beta pre-load is live in Origin. In demo's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dl now, just over 11gb


In your Origin go to the Store and then the Free games tab, at the bottom is Demos and Betas.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> In your Origin go to the Store and then the Free games tab, at the bottom is Demos and Betas.


Thanks! Found it. If you click on Hardline in the Demo/Beta section it brings you to the pre-order page, which was my confusion. I needed to just hover and click Download

I saw 14.24MB/s on the download btw







9 minutes remaining at 31% downloaded


----------



## thrgk

Downloaded csgo. It is kind of fun. Different but definitely fun


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Thanks! Found it. If you click on Hardline in the Demo/Beta section it brings you to the pre-order page, which was my confusion. I needed to just hover and click Download
> 
> I saw 14.24MB/s on the download btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 minutes remaining at 31% downloaded


Thanks for sharing that , Origin max download must be 14 and a bit.


----------



## Ghost12

No ocn on hardline? Im ready to go shortly lol come on guys.


----------



## Sheyster

I installed the HL Beta this morning, only took about 20 minutes.







I'll probably fire it up this evening to have look.


----------



## Sadmoto

I'm loving the map they have for the beta. I don't know what they did though to the netcode or if they are using an older version, but its horrible. Its worse then their first beta, its worse then when BF4 first came out.

6 out of 8 deaths were*really* obvious in my first game, I'd be around a corner for more then a second or 2 then die. I'm not talking close call shots like someone clipping you in the foot just as you go around a corner. I'm talking like I run around a wall, down a stair well and then I'll die when I get to the bottom of the stair well from someone that's still up top behind that wall.









as for performance, its pretty much identical as to bf4 performance with the same settings, even though people are QQing about the min and suggested specs for hardline.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good to me


Nicely done. If I wasn't so busy doing silly Trig homework I would have played around in this since it's the only motivation I've had to DL CTE.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Yet an indie developer did it with Insurgency, every single map, including new night vision gadgets for free dlc in no time at all and it looks like black night, feels like black night and is immersive to a point of brilliant. May well be not as complex overall but impressive all the same.
> 
> Survival at night with a pistol and flashlight is one of the best modes have ever played in an fps.


I love Insurgency. Best FPS out right now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Why is CTE is still around after all this time? What are they trying to achieve.. what is it, like 10% of the changes have come to the actual real game?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakharov*
> 
> CTE, as the name implies, is a way for the developers to be able to make a lot of fixes, improvements, and changes to the game in a frequent fashion with the help of players, and without having to mess around with the vanilla game that they want to keep updated across all platforms equally.
> 
> In CTE we already have heavily improved Helicopter flight physics, RGB color customization for crosshairs, vehicle HUDs, and soldier optics, prototype of headglitching fixes that make it so that your bullets actually come out of your weapon's barrel while your FPS camera stays on your soldier's head, and so much more. After trying out those kinds of changes and making sure they work well and as intended, many of those changes make it to the vanilla game for all platforms. The developers don't want an untested new radical change make it's way to the vanilla game without testing it with themselves and the players, and they certainly don't want to put out fixes to the game without making sure they actually work and are ready to be included in a vanilla patch.
> 
> I assume a lot of this also helps with whatever future games they have in mind as well. In short, CTE is a great way for DICE to support their games.
> Like you said, Insurgency isn't as complex as BF4. *Not to mention they aren't remotely similar.
> I don't recall the developers ever acting like that. Furthermore, you are comparing two completely different games with different goals in mind.*


Thou I completely disagree with this statement I understand the premise for it. Point being is that EA is dropping the ball and making excuses for it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> +1. CTE is a good thing folks.


I agree. Without the player base completely jumping ship on BF4 we wouldn't have CTE. Now if we can keep them from nerfing everything to oblivion.


----------



## Speedster159

How big is your install? I'm currently at 60GB...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> How big is your install? I'm currently at 60GB...


It's right around that size, if you're a BF4 Premium member.


----------



## amtbr

Man Hardline is terrible. Not sure why I expected it to be any good. Back to BF4...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> Man Hardline is terrible. Not sure why I expected it to be any good. Back to BF4...


What didn't you like about it? Saying it is terrible is a pretty general/generic response.


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> What didn't you like about it? Saying it is terrible is a pretty general/generic response.


Derivative gameplay. To me it feels like CQ battlefield experience but with a cops and robbers twist. Really not enough to justify a $60 price tag. I also found the graphics to be worse then BF4, but its possible they compressed some textures to cut down on the beta size. To each their own, but I feel insulted EA is trying to hoist this onto consumers as a full priced game. I just felt like a different skinned BF4. If I just want to run around in close quarters blasting at people, I'll happily play Pearl Market.


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> It's right around that size, if you're a BF4 Premium member.


It's on my SSD and... yeah... big chunk of my SSD is it.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> Man Hardline is terrible. Not sure why I expected it to be any good. Back to BF4...


I guarantee you LvLcap differs with you. "This is the best game and exceeds BF4." Oh wait ....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> What didn't you like about it? Saying it is terrible is a pretty general/generic response.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> Derivative gameplay. To me it feels like CQ battlefield experience but with a cops and robbers twist. Really not enough to justify a $60 price tag. I also found the graphics to be worse then BF4, but its possible they compressed some textures to cut down on the beta size. To each their own, but I feel insulted EA is trying to hoist this onto consumers as a full priced game. I just felt like a different skinned BF4. If I just want to run around in close quarters blasting at people, I'll happily play Pearl Market.


I unfortunately agree. No one in the community wants the cops and robbers theme. Those that do are just looking to drop $60 on the next "big" game. Complete waste and not worth my time.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I guarantee you LvLcap differs with you. "This is the best game and exceeds BF4." Oh wait ....
> 
> I unfortunately agree. No one in the community wants the cops and robbers theme. Those that do are just looking to drop $60 on the next "big" game. Complete waste and not worth my time.


Wow, looking forward to more responses from the BF4 regulars here. I'll check it out myself later tonight. Keep in mind that it is a Beta though, so it won't be perfect.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Wow, looking forward to more responses from the BF4 regulars here. I'll check it out myself later tonight. Keep in mind that it is a Beta though, so it won't be perfect.


I played conquest, I know I know, said would not. Was not too bad. Game is ok imo, nothing ground breaking but that was never expected. Could be fun, should it be classed/sold/[email protected], not so sure tbh. Is a beta. Slightly behind bf4 in polish, could and should and will do better at retail imo.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Wow, looking forward to more responses from the BF4 regulars here. I'll check it out myself later tonight. Keep in mind that it is a Beta though, so it won't be perfect.


This game is bad,and it is probably designed to have a short life,it will be dead and buried by October(same as what happened to MOH:WF(which this game feels like).The reason: Battlefront,EA have done this on purpose,just to keep things ticking over while they wait for the BIG cash cow to release,don't forget this was supposed to have launched LAST November,but was pulled from launch due to the feedback from the beta in June,now they are just throwing it out of the door to get them them through the summer with a shooter.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Wow, looking forward to more responses from the BF4 regulars here. I'll check it out myself later tonight. Keep in mind that it is a Beta though, so it won't be perfect.


LoL .... I didn't expect it to be polished. It's a Beta. I don't like the theme. I suppose I'll get sucked in anyway as I always do, because let's be honest, it's a shooter. That's what we want. Who cares what the skins look like, right?! I keel you all the same.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> This game is bad,and it is probably designed to have a short life,it will be dead and buried by October(same as what happened to MOH:WF(which this game feels like).The reason: Battlefront,EA have done this on purpose,just to keep things ticking over while they wait for the BIG cash cow to release,don't forget this was supposed to have launched LAST November,but was pulled from launch due to the feedback from the beta in June,now they are just throwing it out of the door to get them them through the summer with a shooter.


You have to understand that BF4 was far from polished and I think this was originally going to help subdue us but the overwhelming number of people spoke with their wallets and their stock has shown that. You can't in good conscience release a garbage game in the middle of a garbage game and expect to keep people from jumping ship.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> This game is bad,and it is probably designed to have a short life,it will be dead and buried by October(same as what happened to MOH:WF(which this game feels like).The reason: Battlefront,EA have done this on purpose,just to keep things ticking over while they wait for the BIG cash cow to release,don't forget this was supposed to have launched LAST November,but was pulled from launch due to the feedback from the beta in June,now they are just throwing it out of the door to get them them through the summer with a shooter.


You are probably right, but I will get it anyway. Be a nice vacation from BF4 for a bit until it dies. I bet it lasts longer than titanfall or COD:AW did on pc, and I bought those as well lol.


----------



## DoomDash

I stopped playing BF4 awhile ago but I must say I did like some of these hardline maps. I think it's actually different enough to warrant a purchase, but I'm not 100% sure I will yet.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

I was convinced I would never get hardline. This cops and robbers theme didnt do it for me. It wasn't the way Battlefield is 'supposed' to be. But, since it is an open beta I downloaded it and started playing with some of my friends. Who in fact also had very low expectations.

I have no interest in other game modes than conquest, Heist and Hotwire just didnt do it for me. But conquest on the other hand was great fun. The movement is way quicker, way less clunky than in BF4. Gave me the BF3 feel of infantry back which I really like. Hitreg seems to be good, although this could be due to the weapons doing very high damage. But I was never like: I hit him a million times and he didnt die. Or: lol no hitmarkers. There still are things to fix. Shotguns are OP I think, all explosives do too much damage. There is loads of other stuff to talk about but gotta go now.


----------



## Atomagenesis

Hardline sucked.... until I got the SCAR H with Kobra sight, now I'm raping. But the game still sucks compared to Battlefield 4.


----------



## Sheyster

So I played an hour of HL Dust Bowl Conquest 64 player last night. I had fun!







A few comments:

1. I like what they've done with the attack/rogue heli. It's like a hybrid Little Bird and attack chopper now. It won't be too OP I don't think.

2. I don't like having to buy a basic gadget like the repair torch. Buying should be limited to weaponry IMHO.

3. FPS was good for me, seldom went below 120 with Ultra settings, FXAA medium, HBAO on, 1080P res.

I will most likely buy the game, but not at full price. G2A or Origin MX FTW!









EDIT- I also want to add I've noticed improvement in FXAA over the BF4 implementation. This could be a placebo effect, but it seems better (read less blurry) to me.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Looks like a Hardline Official thread will need to be started up?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Looks like a Hardline Official thread will need to be started up?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1494912/battlefield-hardline-information-discussion-thread

Already done quite a while ago!


----------



## Krazee

So whose excited about these night maps hopefully coming to CTE tomorrow. I really hope it happens.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> So whose excited about these night maps hopefully coming to CTE tomorrow. I really hope it happens.



















I've been waiting for this for so long, I hope it goes over well and so it might push them to may at least a few from each map pack. Imagine some of the naval strike ones.


----------



## the9quad

Are they going to limit NV and Thermal Vision? If not, its kind of dumb because they could have saved some time and just made the maps black and white...


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> So whose excited about these night maps hopefully coming to CTE tomorrow. I really hope it happens.


Me Me Me Me Me


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Are they going to limit NV and Thermal Vision? If not, its kind of dumb because they could have saved some time and just made the maps black and white...


Yeah no kidding, everyone will be running around with IRNV / FLIR, negating the effort.

Side note, the MG4 + suppressor + IRNV + green laser sight = my new favorite noob.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> Yeah no kidding, everyone will be running around with IRNV / FLIR, negating the effort.
> 
> Side note, the MG4 + suppressor + IRNV + green laser sight = my new favorite noob.


Over use of IRNV/FLIR would be a good thing. Thats what they're made for. Also hope for some good cq maps. I would love to use the famas/shotgun again.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> Yeah no kidding, everyone will be running around with IRNV / FLIR, negating the effort.
> 
> Side note, the MG4 + suppressor + IRNV + green laser sight = my new favorite noob.


Not over used. That's why they were included to use at night. The fact they are in the game now is dumb really because we currently have no night maps. Heck I only use them because I spam smoke on Lockers with my LMG's.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Over use of IRNV/FLIR would be a good thing. Thats what they're made for. Also hope for some good cq maps. I would love to use the famas/shotgun again.


I be rockin' the 1014 lately. My new GOD gun. Love it. Spas as well, although it takes a lot more effort to use because if you miss that first shot you're screwed. LoL


----------



## the9quad

I roll with the black and white vision in vehicles 100% of the time. Makes spotting the mines and people on foot so much easier.


----------



## BoredErica

Do you guys think a GTX980 is able to play BF4 multiplayer, x4msaa, ultra, 1440p, 100% resolution scale, and not dip below 60fps? Or do I really have to SLI?


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Do you guys think a GTX980 is able to play BF4 multiplayer, x4msaa, ultra, 1440p, 100% resolution scale, and not dip below 60fps? Or do I really have to SLI?


i have a 780ti classy. Im getting 110fps constantly. Ultra no msaa though and 100% scale. At 1440p its hard to tell a difference between 0 msaa and 2/4.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Do you guys think a GTX980 is able to play BF4 multiplayer, x4msaa, ultra, 1440p, 100% resolution scale, and not dip below 60fps? Or do I really have to SLI?


According to anandtech, its a negative. They're saying about 30 fps for multiplayer. Bench was tested on single-player. No mention of msaa either for the 1440p bench. http://www.anandtech.com/show/8526/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-review/13


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> i have a 780ti classy. Im getting 110fps constantly. Ultra no msaa though and 100% scale. At 1440p its hard to tell a difference between 0 msaa and 2/4.


This, you won't need x4MSAA at that resolution - you should be able to get over 60FPS on that card with a few tweaks.

There is really no point judging possible multiplayer performance by looking at those singleplayer benchmarks. They say in that review "rule of thumb is half for multiplayer" - I guess it comes down to who's thumb you measure - yours or the graphics card manufacturer


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Do you guys think a GTX980 is able to play BF4 multiplayer, x4msaa, ultra, 1440p, 100% resolution scale, and not dip below 60fps? Or do I really have to SLI?


I have a 1440p and a 970, it likely would be possible. I run 2x msaa and mostly ultra settings, maybe 3-4 high settings. My fps typically don't dip below 60, sometimes it happens when lots of stuff is going on...


----------



## Krazee

I know I know I keep bring this up but I am sure excited.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> Yeah no kidding, everyone will be running around with IRNV / FLIR, negating the effort.
> 
> Side note, the MG4 + suppressor + IRNV + green laser sight = my new favorite noob.


Big lmgs can be equipped with infrareds too? i thought it was up to AWS class guns that got it


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> i have a 780ti classy. Im getting 110fps constantly. Ultra no msaa though and 100% scale. At 1440p its hard to tell a difference between 0 msaa and 2/4.


Can you please post csv logs from a 64 player match, and not test island. Would love to see them.


----------



## Faster_is_better

The problem with running IRNV/FLIR 100% of the time in a night map will be that flashlights and laser sights will be seriously blinding. Flares may actually be quite worthwhile too since they screw up your scopes the worst.

It will be interesting, it will also depend how dark they actually make it. Dark blue tint vs actually black is quite a bit different as far as darkness goes. If anyone played BF2 special forces, that was really fun and those were night maps, so it could be great.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> Yeah no kidding, everyone will be running around with IRNV / FLIR, negating the effort.
> 
> Side note, the MG4 + suppressor + IRNV + green laser sight = my new favorite noob.
> 
> 
> 
> Big lmgs can be equipped with infrareds too? i thought it was up to AWS class guns that got it
Click to expand...

Almost everything can get an IRNV I think, other than pistols.

Also that is a seriously dirty, dare I say "OP", setup also. I have a friend who runs that setup (or close to it) almost exclusively and he wrecks infantry.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> It will be interesting, it will also depend how dark they actually make it. Dark blue tint vs actually black is quite a bit different as far as darkness goes. If anyone played BF2 special forces, that was really fun and those were night maps, so it could be great.


I'm thinking it will be something similar to the "Tehran Highway" map in BF3. We'll see...


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> The problem with running IRNV/FLIR 100% of the time in a night map will be that flashlights and laser sights will be seriously blinding. Flares may actually be quite worthwhile too since they screw up your scopes the worst.
> 
> It will be interesting, it will also depend how dark they actually make it. Dark blue tint vs actually black is quite a bit different as far as darkness goes. If anyone played BF2 special forces, that was really fun and those were night maps, so it could be great.
> Almost everything can get an IRNV I think, other than pistols.
> 
> Also that is a seriously dirty, dare I say "OP", setup also. I have a friend who runs that setup (or close to it) almost exclusively and he wrecks infantry.


Oh yeah its a joke of a setup, when I am playing just piss poor and just want to easily kill, I'll hop on that. EZ mode.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Big lmgs can be equipped with infrareds too? i thought it was up to AWS class guns that got it


Awww yeah. PKP Pecheneg with FLIR, flash hider, bipod ...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> Oh yeah its a joke of a setup, when I am playing just piss poor and just want to easily kill, I'll hop on that. *EZ mode.*


I <3 EZ mode! G18+AWS FTW, all night long!


----------



## xSociety

Anyone else having trouble loading up Battelog right now?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Anyone else having trouble loading up Battelog right now?


I tried loading it up on my iPhone but it wouldn't.


----------



## Krazee

Just tried the night map, it is a lot of fun. Way different gameplay


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Can you please post csv logs from a 64 player match, and not test island. Would love to see them.


Well, hope this helps.

Also here is my CFG config

GameTime.MaxVariableFps 110
PostProcess.DynamicAOEnable 0
RenderDevice.Dx11Enable 0
RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 2
RenderDevice.RenderAheadLimit 2
RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 0
WorldRender.DxDeferredCsPathEnable 0
WorldRender.FxaaEnable 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurEnable 0
WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapEnable 0
WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapResolution 256
WorldRender.TransparencyShadowmapsEnable 0
perfoverlay.drawfps 1

Code:



Code:


Battlefield 4 - Frame Time Analyzer Report
Logs Selected: All (Merge Logs)
FTS Selected: 2 ms

                        Game - FT       CPU - FT        GPU - FT
Average Frame Time:     9.471           9.47            8.833
StdDev (FT):            0.965           0.96            1.276
Minimum FPS:            36.697          26.72           37.202
Maximum FPS:            177.62          110.193         277.008
StdDev (FPS):           9.195           8.135           17.502

Time Spent:             Game - FT       CPU - FT        GPU - FT
Above 200 FPS:          0%              0%              0.421%
Above 144 FPS:          0.028%          0%              5.447%
Above 120 FPS:          2.065%          0%              24.811%
Above 100 FPS:          82.69%          85.428%         87.877%
Above 90 FPS:           94.529%         94.013%         95.515%
Above 60 FPS:           99.885%         99.824%         99.903%
Above 45 FPS:           99.994%         99.993%         99.994%
Above 30 FPS:           100%            99.999%         100%

Total Data Points Read:         107552
Total Erred Points Detected:    1
Total Files Read:       1


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Well, hope this helps.
> 
> Also here is my CFG config
> 
> GameTime.MaxVariableFps 110
> PostProcess.DynamicAOEnable 0
> RenderDevice.Dx11Enable 0
> RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 2
> RenderDevice.RenderAheadLimit 2
> RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 0
> WorldRender.DxDeferredCsPathEnable 0
> WorldRender.FxaaEnable 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurEnable 0
> WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapEnable 0
> WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapResolution 256
> WorldRender.TransparencyShadowmapsEnable 0
> perfoverlay.drawfps 1
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Battlefield 4 - Frame Time Analyzer Report
> Logs Selected: All (Merge Logs)
> FTS Selected: 2 ms
> 
> Game - FT       CPU - FT        GPU - FT
> Average Frame Time:     9.471           9.47            8.833
> StdDev (FT):            0.965           0.96            1.276
> Minimum FPS:            36.697          26.72           37.202
> Maximum FPS:            177.62          110.193         277.008
> StdDev (FPS):           9.195           8.135           17.502
> 
> Time Spent:             Game - FT       CPU - FT        GPU - FT
> Above 200 FPS:          0%              0%              0.421%
> Above 144 FPS:          0.028%          0%              5.447%
> Above 120 FPS:          2.065%          0%              24.811%
> Above 100 FPS:          82.69%          85.428%         87.877%
> Above 90 FPS:           94.529%         94.013%         95.515%
> Above 60 FPS:           99.885%         99.824%         99.903%
> Above 45 FPS:           99.994%         99.993%         99.994%
> Above 30 FPS:           100%            99.999%         100%
> 
> Total Data Points Read:         107552
> Total Erred Points Detected:    1
> Total Files Read:       1


Thanks, I was thinking you meant your 99% frametime was 110fps equivelant. It takes a few cards to do that at 1440p ultra preset (including 4xmsaa). Still baller performance from that 780ti!


----------



## JohnITRW

Whats up guys, just discovered this thread, will post some stuff in a few, but im in for a sub now!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Do you guys think a GTX980 is able to play BF4 multiplayer, x4msaa, ultra, 1440p, 100% resolution scale, and not dip below 60fps? Or do I really have to SLI?


You are going to need another 980 if you want a costant 60fps. I got a 3770k @4.7Ghz, 2133Mhz ram and my 980 is at 1531Mhz. It runs above 60fps for the most part (90 percent of the time) but it'll dip in the 50's at times or even the mid 40's.


----------



## JohnITRW

Here is what i am currently playing on: (at 1440p with all settings maxed it runs between 110 and 190fps, playing conquest large)

Asus Rampage V Extreme
5960x at 4500mhz
Corsair Dominator Platinum (not in pics, theyre a couple weeks old) 2800mhz @ 14-15-15-28
2x gtx 980 Core 1600mHz memory 8300mhz
An ax 1200i
And a lot of radiators 'n stuff


----------



## Atomagenesis

Very, very nice rig man. Bet that wasn't cheap! lol


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnITRW*
> 
> Here is what i am currently playing on: (at 1440p with all settings maxed it runs between 110 and 190fps, playing conquest large)
> 
> snip


Love those colors, that looks fantastic.


----------



## Zakharov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Just tried the night map, it is a lot of fun. Way different gameplay


Apparently they're gonna add a "levolution" event for it as well. a power surge/blackout that's local to the power grid area. --> Link 1 Link 2


----------



## BoredErica

I dunno, I feel like there are a ton of jaggies in some areas of BF4. Even with 200% scale and x4msaa (yeah, crazy right?), I can still see some aliasing... And yes, I did set up the settings and restart the game before taking a picture.


----------



## JohnITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomagenesis*
> 
> Very, very nice rig man. Bet that wasn't cheap! lol


Thank you, and yeah, but the costs were cut down given that i do all of it myself. This was built primarily to be a benching rig. Heres another one i just finished up, and am installing bf4 on right now. Single gtx 980 and 4790k @ 5.1 ghz. Gonna post later how it actually runs bf4, so far its only run benchmarks, and some core frequency validations up to 5.4ghz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Love those colors, that looks fantastic.


Thank you so much!


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I dunno, I feel like there are a ton of jaggies in some areas of BF4. Even with 200% scale and x4msaa (yeah, crazy right?), I can still see some aliasing... And yes, I did set up the settings and restart the game before taking a picture.


I absolutely hate jaggies. Even at 4k, i need x2msaa, but i sit very close to the monitor. If you look closely, you'll see them, but x4 is an insane performance hit (i dont think its need though).


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Thanks, I was thinking you meant your 99% frametime was 110fps equivelant. It takes a few cards to do that at 1440p ultra preset (including 4xmsaa). Still baller performance from that 780ti!


Ah, I thought it was more then 85% of the time. Only slows down in heavy battles.. Was playing flood zone on the eGO server when I took the data. Played about 40 mins worth.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnITRW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Atomagenesis*
> 
> Very, very nice rig man. Bet that wasn't cheap! lol
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, and yeah, but the costs were cut down given that i do all of it myself. This was built primarily to be a benching rig. Heres another one i just finished up, and am installing bf4 on right now. Single gtx 980 and 4790k @ 5.1 ghz. Gonna post later how it actually runs bf4, so far its only run benchmarks, and some core frequency validations up to 5.4ghz
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Love those colors, that looks fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much!
Click to expand...

Nicely done. That's what I have planned for my next rig.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnITRW*
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!


That's very nice looking.









That being said, I don't think I'd ever build anything like it.







I'm too cheap/practical/old. It's all about just playing the games now.


----------



## kcuestag

Guys stay on topic please.


----------



## JohnITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Guys stay on topic please.


Im working on all the results from those builds right now, just thought it never hurts to put a picture to the specs and results. Sorry


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnITRW*
> 
> Im working on all the results from those builds right now, just thought it never hurts to put a picture to the specs and results. Sorry


Might want to open a build log thread for that.


----------



## keikei




----------



## tango bango

Got a question about FPS. What are good framerate for BF4 at ultra with 1080p?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Got a question about FPS. What are good framerate for BF4 at ultra with 1080p?


The general standard is 60+fps. Others play at 144 because they have a monitor that supports it. You really dont want your frames to dip too low only because you'll get that packet loss icon appearing. That isnt good if you want to win.


----------



## JohnITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Got a question about FPS. What are good framerate for BF4 at ultra with 1080p?


IMO. 60-100 is acceptable, 100-140 is good 140+ is aweosme. Shouldnt be hard to get above there on 1080p


----------



## tango bango

Thanks for the info. I installed fraps (first time ever using it ) to check the FPS. Played about an hour. This is what I'm seeing. 149 but the end number is speeding up and down. So is that one hundred and 9 FPS or 14 point 9 FPS.


----------



## JohnITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I installed fraps (first time ever using it ) to check the FPS. Played about an hour. This is what I'm seeing. 149 but the end number is speeding up and down. So is that one hundred and 9 FPS or 14 point 9 FPS.


Unless yours is different than mine, thats one hundred fourty nine. what settings in bf4 and what gpu


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I installed fraps (first time ever using it ) to check the FPS. Played about an hour. This is what I'm seeing. 149 but the end number is speeding up and down. So is that one hundred and 9 FPS or 14 point 9 FPS.


This is a neat tool for measuring performance in BF4
http://www.bytemedev.com/fta/

Edit: Here is an example of BF4 singleplayer all settings utlra with anti aliasing turned off 8 core Vishera at 4.7ghz , 780ti at stock ( 1080p or 1200P I've forgotten which)


----------



## tango bango

Ultra, 1920x1080, EVGA 970 FTW.


----------



## the9quad

If you are going to check your performance in BF4, then just use FTA like cssorkinman said or use FLA calculator, both are really good and free.:

http://www.webwalkers.cz/Windows/FLAcalculator/download/1.1.0.2/FLACalculator.rar


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*


Looks promising


----------



## Hawk777th

Hey guys what is your ram usage like in BF4? I am getting close to the 8gb limit while running the game on my sig rig. Is it a memory leak or does BF4 just need alot of ram? I don't care either way its not a big deal to throw some more ram in. Just haven't seen a game challenge my Ram like this before.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Sometimes I wonder how some people say that they have only ran against only a handful of obvious cheaters in this game in their whole career. Two days ago I had an invisible guy going from behind our ranks doing take downs and planting C4 on tanks,right now I just finished a game with a fresh account 1shot headshoting the whole team with a type 88.



Really cheat infested. Like pretty much every AAA shooter out there.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Hey guys what is your ram usage like in BF4? I am getting close to the 8gb limit while running the game on my sig rig. Is it a memory leak or does BF4 just need alot of ram? I don't care either way its not a big deal to throw some more ram in. Just haven't seen a game challenge my Ram like this before.


I get over 8 gigs us usage as well (have 16). Some have the memory leak issue where eventually the game will slow down to a crawl. I've never had it run that bad of a slowdown, but the game definitely eats up a crap load of ram.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Really cheat infested. Like pretty much every AAA shooter out there.


FF catches the obvious cheaters like this guy pretty fast. Most of these guys are using the free BF4 Game Time to cheat on vanilla maps. Game Time just isn't a good idea now that the game is so mature. It should have only been a one time thing IMHO, but they seem to have it available for BF4 perpetually now. Thanks EA!







They don't care that it compromises the game, they just hope a handful of people buy the game this late in it's life cycle. Best way to avoid these blatant cheaters is to stay away from vanilla maps. They can't play any DLC with the free accounts.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Hey guys what is your ram usage like in BF4? I am getting close to the 8gb limit while running the game on my sig rig. Is it a memory leak or does BF4 just need alot of ram? I don't care either way its not a big deal to throw some more ram in. Just haven't seen a game challenge my Ram like this before.


I upgraded to 16GB about 3 months ago mainly because I noticed BF4 RAM usage was climbing. 8GB just isn't enough for BF4 and Win8.1 IMHO. I can't imagine Win10 using less RAM than 8.1, so it's probably a good time to upgrade.


----------



## Kuivamaa

FF caught a few cheaters in the beggining of that round, but not this one. Sure, PB and FF are very effective at spotting those on older versions of hacks ,it is the ones on the bleeding edge with the fresh stuff that are annoying. I am sure I come across a dozen careful cheaters every day really.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> FF caught a few cheaters in the beggining of that round, but not this one. Sure, PB and FF are very effective at spotting those on older versions of hacks ,it is the ones on the bleeding edge with the fresh stuff that are annoying. I am sure I come across a dozen careful cheaters every day really.


FF catches blatant cheaters quickly, sometimes within a hour. The problem is Game Time, make no mistake.







They all have newer accounts (rank 1-20) and can always be found on vanilla maps only. They have nothing to lose, the accounts are free.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Good observation, I usually see those in vanilla maps only. Would suck to lose an accound associated with DLCs or premium.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Sometimes I wonder how some people say that they have only ran against only a handful of obvious cheaters in this game in their whole career. Two days ago I had an invisible guy going from behind our ranks doing take downs and planting C4 on tanks,right now I just finished a game with a fresh account 1shot headshoting the whole team with a type 88.
> 
> 
> 
> Really cheat infested. Like pretty much every AAA shooter out there.


Can't say that I normally run into any cheaters (keep in mind I am on a premium account and rarely play on vanilla maps).


----------



## keikei

I would say for every round i see the fairfight ban come up. Also see a few hacusations as while. The former may be butt-hurt noobs or actual cheating, but I really dont know.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I would say for every round i see the fairfight ban come up. Also see a few hacusations as while. The former may be butt-hurt noobs or actual cheating, but I really dont know.


Yeah but the fairfight ban's you see come up are from every server running fairfight, I imagine 99.99999% of those are from a handful of 24/7 locker maps or something.


----------



## BoredErica

From Linustechtips' straw poll of like 3600 people, 20% admitted to cheating in games and (I think) half of those people admitted to cheating regularly in games. There are cheaters, we just don't know they are cheaters.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> FF caught a few cheaters in the beggining of that round, but not this one. Sure, PB and FF are very effective at spotting those on older versions of hacks ,it is the ones on the bleeding edge with the fresh stuff that are annoying. I am sure I come across a dozen careful cheaters every day really.


Yup, they are there, all you have to do is go and see the forums on cheat sites to know that there are plenty of careful cheaters (although they should all be committed for feeling the need to PAY a SUBSRIPTION for a cheat so they can compete/win against skilled players)

Edit : http://www.pbbans.com/mbi-latest50-bf4-lfb44.html

LOL PB hard at work







, its always nice to see a successful banwave.... guess their subscription didn't pay off


----------



## Thoth420

Hey all I haven't had time to play much at all in months. I finally got a decent laptop (in my sig) and would like to use it as my battlescreen when playing BF4. Is there a tutorial on how to do this? I could not figure it out at all last night.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Hey all I haven't had time to play much at all in months. I finally got a decent laptop (in my sig) and would like to use it as my battlescreen when playing BF4. Is there a tutorial on how to do this? I could not figure it out at all last night.







Hell, this setup is pretty awesome. I may do this myself.


----------



## DirtySocks

Game has become unplayable for me. Hardcore rubberbanding................. Repairs and the basic crap dont help.


----------



## ski-bum

Don't know why Punkbuster doesn't take the MAC address of the cheater's mobo and ban that address for life.


----------



## jdstock76

Oh boy! Not this again.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, this setup is pretty awesome. I may do this myself.


Thanks you sir!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> Don't know why Punkbuster doesn't take the MAC address of the cheater's mobo and ban that address for life.


First of all, MAC address is easily spoofed by: 1) Add a NIC (network card), 2) Registry hack, 3) Some NICs allow you to change it in the driver advanced settings, 4) Use TMac (Google it).

Second of all, what happens if they do HWID bans and someone buys a used computer or mobo that is banned? I believe PB has been down this road already BTW, in years past. They ended up having to stop due to legal action.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Hey all I haven't had time to play much at all in months. I finally got a decent laptop (in my sig) and would like to use it as my battlescreen when playing BF4. Is there a tutorial on how to do this? I could not figure it out at all last night.


You will just have to setup Battlelog on your laptop.

That vid just shows dual monitors, I did it with an ipad, but that was using the BF app.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> You will just have to setup Battlelog on your laptop.
> 
> That vid just shows dual monitors, I did it with an ipad, but that was using the BF app.


Thanks. So I can be logged in from two devices at once?


----------



## amay200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> From Linustechtips' straw poll of like 3600 people, 20% admitted to cheating in games and (I think) half of those people admitted to cheating regularly in games. There are cheaters, we just don't know they are cheaters.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, this setup is pretty awesome. I may do this myself.


It does seem to be pretty resource intensive though, I wasn't able to get smooth gameplay when I tried that on my 2500k (4.2ghz) since upgrading I do this pretty much every game now. I find with CQL maps though I would prefer to have it a little more zoomed in on my location though.

I've thought about mounting a TV on the wall between my 2 systems simply for this (be great for when friends come over and play BF4 too, however I don't have that kind of money


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Thanks. So I can be logged in from two devices at once?


I was using the ipad, which uses its own app for BL, and it worked with no issues.

I imagine if you just log-in to BL and not Origin on the Laptop you should be fine, let us know how it goes.

The PB Valentines Day Massacre


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> The PB Valentines Day Massacre
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


They all probably have 30 copies of Bf4 they bought when it was like $9, so they will just be back.


----------



## ski-bum

The "game" is now worthless.
Removed it from my PC and WILL NOT be buying the next installment.
Good job.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> They all probably have 30 copies of Bf4 they bought when it was like $9, so they will just be back.


Of course they will, that is why EA maintain their ludicrous name and shame policy, can't have their best customers unable to play


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> I was using the ipad, which uses its own app for BL, and it worked with no issues.
> 
> I imagine if you just log-in to BL and not Origin on the Laptop you should be fine, let us know how it goes.
> 
> The PB Valentines Day Massacre


Thanks and will do


----------



## SgtRotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> The "game" is now worthless.
> Removed it from my PC and WILL NOT be buying the next installment.
> Good job.


Jesus
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> The "game" is now worthless.
> Removed it from my PC and WILL NOT be buying the next installment.
> Good job.


Cool ceeya


----------



## the9quad

Here is the thing, I have only really seen 1 cheater in BF4. Now people say, yeah but there are tons more who are cheating subtly that you don't see. Well if I don't notice them, how does that effect me? Short answer, it doesn't. Here is a round I played last night (excuse the choppiness, I accidentally had a wrong setting in dxtory), where I went 71-15. Do you think there were many people calling me a hacker in that game? Yes, do you think there were some who were absolutely convinced I was hacking? Yes. Was I hacking? No. So yeah I think people over-exaggerate this hacking business, I think there is the same amount of hacking going on in this game as any other game. I also think 99.99999999999% of the time even if they are, they still suck so bad it's effect is negligible.

http://www.hitbox.tv/video/419661

I guess the video is still processing or whatever, but it will be there eventually.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Finished an operation mortar half an hour ago, again, cheatfest , getting sniped while behind a hill







Since I have been playing online for 16 years I know it is the same in pretty much every popular FPS out there ,so I don't really mind. I will just wait for PB to catch up a bit, it is a constant arms race anyway.


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> Jesus
> Cool ceeya


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> Jesus
> Cool ceeya


There's one Mr.1 rep.
Can't even post here properly.

Ah... It's ski season anyway.
Who wants to sit in front of a computer all day.


----------



## Ovrclck

So today was my bro's birthday and decided to buy him premium. Well, I purchased it on my account and already have premium lol oops! I forgot that I needed to be logged into his account when purchasing







Let's see if EA will refund.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Here is the thing, I have only really seen 1 cheater in BF4. Now people say, yeah but there are tons more who are cheating subtly that you don't see. Well if I don't notice them, how does that effect me? Short answer, it doesn't. Here is a round I played last night (excuse the choppiness, I accidentally had a wrong setting in dxtory), where I went 71-15. Do you think there were many people calling me a hacker in that game? Yes, do you think there were some who were absolutely convinced I was hacking? Yes. Was I hacking? No. So yeah I think people over-exaggerate this hacking business, I think there is the same amount of hacking going on in this game as any other game. I also think 99.99999999999% of the time even if they are, they still suck so bad it's effect is negligible.
> 
> http://www.hitbox.tv/video/419661
> 
> I guess the video is still processing or whatever, but it will be there eventually.


"over exaggerate this hacking business" ha that is a funny statement - the evidence clearly speaks for itself - and these are only known hacks - plenty of smart cookies out there that don't sell their hacks for money/subscription - they go unnoticed.

What on earth has one _your_ rounds got to do with this topic - proves nothing.

Yes there are many, many new gamers (and a few oldies) that spew hacusations in every round of every game in online gaming - this doesn't mean that paid cheats do not exist.

Using your logic the world is free of terrorists and serial killers, there is no such thing as poverty and the ocean, air and the natural world is pure and clean free of human interference - now where are those rose colored glasses you were speaking of.......


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> "over exaggerate this hacking business" ha that is a funny statement - the evidence clearly speaks for itself - and these are only known hacks - plenty of smart cookies out there that don't sell their hacks for money/subscription - they go unnoticed.
> 
> What on earth has one _your_ rounds got to do with this topic - proves nothing.
> 
> Yes there are many, many new gamers (and a few oldies) that spew hacusations in every round of every game in online gaming - this doesn't mean that paid cheats do not exist.
> 
> Using your logic the world is free of terrorists and serial killers, there is no such thing as poverty and the ocean, air and the natural world is pure and clean free of human interference - now where are those rose colored glasses you were speaking of.......


I didn't say there weren't any hacks, I said people exaggerate. Just about every single round someone calls someone a hacker ( I get called it every day). What I also said was, most of the time even if someone is hacking they suck so bad it doesn't matter. As far as blatant hacks go, I have seen one in 407 hours...and that guys was head shotting people over and over, and was promptly booted. What I also said was there isn't any more hackers in this game then there are in any other online game. How that became me saying there are no paid cheats I don't know.

I guess the argument is: these guys hack so subtly you wont know they are hacking? kind of begs the question don't it? If the only way I can tell there are hackers is by going to forum to see that yes there are hackers, well then it probably isn't effecting me much....


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I didn't say there weren't any hacks, I said people exaggerate.


"Yes there are many, many new gamers (and a few oldies) that spew hacusations in every round of every game in online gaming" so as you can see.. I agree
Quote:


> Just about every single round someone calls someone a hacker ( I get called it every day).


Again, hacusations.

And I get called a hacker in games too, like many experienced players - but I don't see how that is relevant to PB (or any other anti-cheat) catching actual cheats









I have said for 10+ years - take it is a compliment and pay no more attention - don't bring your own skill into the debate.

It sounds like you think that because you get called a hacker (I hate using this term, lets call a spade a spade, cheater is the correct term, lets not give them any *credit*, after all all they have done is charge their *credit* card for some software) and you know you don't - you just use your veteran experience (game awareness) combined with teamwork on voicecomms (which to Joe Average is the main reason why these hacusations occur - they don't realise how effective VOIP is)- all these other guys must just be good players too. Especially as you have ever only seen one blatant cheater.

Quote:


> What I also said was, most of the time even if someone is hacking they suck so bad it doesn't matter.


Now this is true, many of these guys are so woefully awful, that even with cheats they still don't do well, relatively speaking - in other words- we can only judge them by looking at the scoreboard, and these types of players will have a normal KDR, or even a negative one, so they do not stand out-on the scoreboard, but the better players can spot them, but I would not go so far as saying it doesn't matter.

Quote:


> As far as blatant hacks go, I have seen one in 407 hours...and that guys was head shotting people over and over, and was promptly booted


Now these guys are like the tip of the icebreg, the dumb ones that don't care and just get enjoyment from ruining other peoples fun - but also this category consists of the promoters, that want people to get upset and come and buy cheat to _even the playing field_, advertising if you like - I have seen this happen, at the end of the round when half the server has left they then spam the name of the cheat and the website.

Don't forget about other forms of private chaeting such as macros - no spread, no recoil, weapon/gadget mods.

Quote:


> What I also said was there isn't any more hackers in this game then there are in any other online game


.

"Yes there are many, many new gamers (and a few oldies) that spew hacusations in every round of *every game in online gaming*"

Quote:


> How that became me saying there are no paid cheats I don't know.


"over exaggerate this *hacking business*" - you used the term *business*, which to me implied paid cheats (cheats not hacks)

Quote:


> I guess the argument is: these guys hack so subtly you wont know they are hacking? kind of begs the question don't it? If the only way I can tell there are hackers is by going to forum to see that yes there are hackers, well then it probably isn't effecting *me* much....


Its not about you









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Finished an operation mortar half an hour ago, again, cheatfest , getting sniped while behind a hill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I have been playing online for 16 years I know it is the same in pretty much every popular FPS out there ,so I don't really mind. I will just wait for PB to catch up a bit, it is a constant arms race anyway.


This!


----------



## the9quad

Well, if you can, please tell me exactly how I can join the discussion and what is appropriate with you for me to talk about. That would be cool.

Since I guess I can't use my own personal experiences and talk about how i feel about stuff. (didn't realize the discussion had rules and someone was gonna get all lawyer on me dissecting my posts...awkward..)

I guess this is where I say you won the debate? Didn't realize it was one, but hey you won!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I am just busting your balls dude, don't take it personal.


----------



## jdstock76

Everyone haxors!!!


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

BF4 rush games sure are hard, same with BF3. The number of times I was even next to a thing to arm I can't even remember because it was so few and far between.

I don't even think I ever armed the BF4 things, let alone survived or had it work. Never disarmed any either, don't ever remember trying either.


----------



## SgtRotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> BF4 rush games sure are hard, same with BF3. The number of times I was even next to a thing to arm I can't even remember because it was so few and far between.
> 
> I don't even think I ever armed the BF4 things, let alone survived or had it work. Never disarmed any either, don't ever remember trying either.


Try 32 man server for rush, less bottlenecking, just like bc2


----------



## Kuivamaa

And so I decided to check for dedicated TDM servers after a long time. Couldn't find DLC only ones so I settled for vanilla. In the second game, lvl 6 appears and goes 65-1 (56 hs,only 18% acc) with a type 88 ,he killed me twice behind cover from across the map.







Funny enough ,they still lost the game. I am not 100% sure how fairfight works , perhaps cheaters are running some script that outsmarts FF ,possibly by declaring fake stats (like accuracy etc) to the server. That or his hack is simply programmed to be tigger happy and send the bullets in a way that stays below the radar.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> BF4 rush games sure are hard, same with BF3. The number of times I was even next to a thing to arm I can't even remember because it was so few and far between.
> 
> I don't even think I ever armed the BF4 things, let alone survived or had it work. Never disarmed any either, don't ever remember trying either.


They are often cluster-fs but there are plenty of maps that are just fine with 64 players on rush. They are just plagued by mortar and ucav, constant spam. Each and every rush game I've been starts with airplane sounds,one from my team and soon after the enemy one,scoring the first kill. Obscene amounts of spam for those two, I really hope they give them longer cooldowns for the sake of Rush gameplay.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> And so I decided to check for dedicated TDM servers after a long time. Couldn't find DLC only ones so I settled for vanilla. In the second game, lvl 6 appears and goes 65-1 (56 hs,only 18% acc) with a type 88 ,he killed me twice behind cover from across the map.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny enough ,they still lost the game. I am not 100% sure how fairfight works , perhaps cheaters are running some script that outsmarts FF ,possibly by declaring fake stats (like accuracy etc) to the server. That or his hack is simply programmed to be tigger happy and send the bullets in a way that stays below the radar.
> They are often cluster-fs but there are plenty of maps that are just fine with 64 players on rush. They are just plagued by mortar and ucav, constant spam. Each and every rush game I've been starts with airplane sounds,one from my team and soon after the enemy one,scoring the first kill. Obscene amounts of spam for those two, I really hope they give them longer cooldowns for the sake of Rush gameplay.


In CTE right now the UCAV can't be deployed until 60 seconds from spawn and the mortar 30 seconds. The UCAV also has a huge trail behind it showing exactly where it's coming from.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> In CTE right now the UCAV can't be deployed until 60 seconds from spawn and the mortar 30 seconds. The UCAV also has a huge trail behind it showing exactly where it's coming from.


Probably the ultimate troll weapon imo.


----------



## drez

I saw this thing in twitch. Strongly convinced me not to reinstall the game.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Vsycn won't work with Mantle - any idea why? Having 100+FPS makes the game run choppy for some reason, but 60 is fine. Switching to DX makes Vsync works but the game runs not as well with DX.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Vsycn won't work with Mantle - any idea why? Having 100+FPS makes the game run choppy for some reason, but 60 is fine. Switching to DX makes Vsync works but the game runs not as well with DX.


you can still add this to the config
"gametime.maxvariablefps 60"


----------



## Jeemil89

What do you guys think about the BF4 "skill" point system? I may have an unpopular opinion, but for me it kinda reflects how good I'm doing that game session. I always PTFO and revive/give ammo and try to maintain a good k/d and spm, and when I do good my skill increases. I don't get all the hate against it. It works for me. My skill stays usually at 550 and when I have good evenings it increases to 650 and then some days decreases down to 450 when it's going worse. I play almost only big conquest as infantry (sometimes a little tank/jet).


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> What do you guys think about the BF4 "skill" point system? I may have an unpopular opinion, but for me it kinda reflects how good I'm doing that game session. I always PTFO and revive/give ammo and try to maintain a good k/d and spm, and when I do good my skill increases. I don't get all the hate against it. It works for me. My skill stays usually at 550 and when I have good evenings it increases to 650 and then some days decreases down to 450 when it's going worse. I play almost only big conquest as infantry (sometimes a little tank/jet).


I thought the formula they used in BF3 was better myself.


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> I thought the formula they used in BF3 was better myself.


What was it again? In BF4 it's kpm, spm and kdr if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## daguardian

That skill stat is useless in my opinion, its been talked about a few times in this thread before, with a link to a reddit post which had worked out how it is calculated.

I don't mind if they keep that stat in the game, but please give me the option to make it not the focus of attention on the stat page.

If it was truly representative of skill, fine then have it there, but as its not - but rather based in time/score - it should not be pushed in your face, nor should any weight be given to it when judging a players actual skill.

(or skill balancing- its in CTE now, don't have a good feeling for how it play out, will have to wait and see)


----------



## the9quad

I don't really care about the skill system or KDR. I do enjoy killing other players more than dying though, and I enjoy winning.

If I could have one wish, I would make it so the re-spawn beacon things (and to a lesser extent ammo packs) didn't work on roofs. Re-spawning on roofs to take flags ruins maps. Case in point shanghai would be a classic map if it weren't for that.. It is really frustrating to take an area on that map only to have some dude spawn on a roof a half second later and retake it. If you want to win on that map it doesn't matter if your whole team sucks completely all you have to do is set some beacons on roofs and voila you win. I think that one feature just completely ruins that map.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> What do you guys think about the BF4 "skill" point system? I may have an unpopular opinion, but for me it kinda reflects how good I'm doing that game session. I always PTFO and revive/give ammo and try to maintain a good k/d and spm, and when I do good my skill increases. I don't get all the hate against it. It works for me. My skill stays usually at 550 and when I have good evenings it increases to 650 and then some days decreases down to 450 when it's going worse. I play almost only big conquest as infantry (sometimes a little tank/jet).


Skill system totally fails to track important moments. Here is an extreme example. I have had a recent Rush game in Caspian that I clutch armed the last mcom (our tickets dropped to zero 5 seconds after I armed) ,then hid in a corner and killed no less than 5 defusers without any help from squadmates. My K/D was only 1 because I struggled to get to the last mcom dying a lot in the process. I was industrious and crucial to our victory and was awarded with -4 at skill.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah I do pay attention the number and I like to see my KDR above 1.0 at least, but _fun_ is the real point/purpose and I am just not having any if I can't at least nearly break even in a match kill/death-wise.


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Skill system totally fails to track important moments. Here is an extreme example. I have had a recent Rush game in Caspian that I clutch armed the last mcom (our tickets dropped to zero 5 seconds after I armed) ,then hid in a corner and killed no less than 5 defusers without any help from squadmates. My K/D was only 1 because I struggled to get to the last mcom dying a lot in the process. I was industrious and crucial to our victory and was awarded with -4 at skill.


There should be a different PTFO point system to reward those who PTFO and that you could customize your Battlelog profile to what you think is important. I think PTFO and "skill" is two different things. Skill is how good you are at aiming, reflexes, recoil control and tactically outsmarting your enemies. PTFO is more about helping your team to the victory. Skill points could also be a combination of those two to truly show the ultimate teammate (Good at PTFO and skilled to kill enemies).

But as everybody here mentioned, it's all about having fun in the end


----------



## Kuivamaa

On another note, I just saw a dude spamming mortar in metro, like indoors.after the first tunnel from the US side. Some faith to humanity lost.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> In CTE right now the UCAV can't be deployed until 60 seconds from spawn and the mortar 30 seconds. The UCAV also has a huge trail behind it showing exactly where it's coming from.


Good. The UCAV is a pointless gadget anyway. It was OP since release. Mortar is worthless since the babies in BF3 cried about it. You have darn near drop one on someones head to be effective.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Skill system totally fails to track important moments. Here is an extreme example. I have had a recent Rush game in Caspian that I clutch armed the last mcom (our tickets dropped to zero 5 seconds after I armed) ,then hid in a corner and killed no less than 5 defusers without any help from squadmates. My K/D was only 1 because I struggled to get to the last mcom dying a lot in the process. I was industrious and crucial to our victory and was awarded with -4 at skill.


That sucks. I hate the skill system. Numerous times I've been MVP or helped secure the win and get nothing in return.

On a side note ... I played with a guy this weekend that had maybe 200 hrs playtime and nothing crazy for kdr, like 1.4ish with 1000+ spm and 600+ skill. *(^@#($*(*^[email protected]#$


----------



## SalmonTaco

The skill system is pretty bad. I remember one round that I never spawned in (had to pee then spaced out and made some lunch) and was awarded a nice -27 points. Thanks DICE!

On another note - lately I've been running my "hotdog in the hallway" loadout for Locker (engineer with an RPG). Pretty damn funny to be "that guy"


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalmonTaco*
> 
> On another note - lately I've been running my "hotdog in the hallway" loadout for Locker (engineer with an RPG). Pretty damn funny to be "that guy"


"ZOMG GO BACK TO COD!"

"noob tuber get out!"

"stop being a scrub







"

LOL, gotta say I love it too.


----------



## drez

I would not worry too much about stats and just ignore skill. The only possible use for stats apart from e peen is to evaluate your own performance eg by tracking kpm, accuracy etc so you can evaluate a mouse for example. I never paid any attention to skill stat.

Stats also vary depending which game mode you play and if you spend more tim in pubs or scrims. But competitive BF4 is joke anyway so my advice is to play for fun.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SalmonTaco*
> 
> On another note - lately I've been running my "hotdog in the hallway" loadout for Locker (engineer with an RPG). Pretty damn funny to be "that guy"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "ZOMG GO BACK TO COD!"
> 
> "noob tuber get out!"
> 
> "stop being a scrub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> LOL, gotta say I love it too.
Click to expand...

Or basically any gun/vehicle/device with the word noob attached to it..

"shotgun noob"
"lmg noob"
"m16 noob" (bf3)


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Good. The UCAV is a pointless gadget anyway. It was OP since release. Mortar is worthless since the babies in BF3 cried about it. You have darn near drop one on someones head to be effective.


Yeah mortar is weak outside rush.But in rush where you have all the players grouped it brings havoc.


----------



## Jeemil89

I die more to the mortar than the UCAV.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> I die more to the mortar than the UCAV.


lol if that is true, then try not to stand still , honestly its the only way you can die to a mortar - the chances of getting killed by a mortar whilst moving in BF4..... it just doesn't happen.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> lol if that is true, then try not to stand still , honestly its the only way you can die to a mortar - the chances of getting killed by a mortar whilst moving in BF4..... it just doesn't happen.


Have 6+ of those in Rush spamming non stop while engineers stinger your mavs (yes,I've been there more than once) and you will die ,moving or not


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> lol if that is true, then try not to stand still , honestly its the only way you can die to a mortar - the chances of getting killed by a mortar whilst moving in BF4..... it just doesn't happen.


It does happen. The fire rate is IMO to high on the mortar. I never stand still unless it's a firefight against multiple enemies from same direction.


----------



## the9quad

I'm not sure if i have ever died to a mortar or a ucav. I probably did, just don't remember it.


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I'm not sure if i have ever died to a mortar or a ucav. I probably did, just don't remember it.


You must play nothing but conquest then. lol

Happens all the time in Rush/TDM/Domination


----------



## Rebellion88

I cant stand normal it has to be hardcore, i think its come from the days of original COD and just can't resort back! I think I'm going to stick with BF4 over Hardline, played the beta and it just didnt feel right but who knows still early days.


----------



## Kuivamaa

I find Hardcore cool in close quarters, outdoors it feels like sniper alley.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> It does happen. The fire rate is IMO to high on the mortar. I never stand still unless it's a firefight against multiple enemies from same direction.


nerf more!?! ha, that is funny too.

Mortar should go back to BFV style, where it took skill and/or teamwork to use effectively.

You could aim it manually or get a spot from a teammate which would give you an aerial view.

BF3 and BF4 mortar is a click and win - but still its not that powerful, its already been nerfed, nerfing it again would make it completely useless, might as well remove it altogether.

That mortar spam only happens on 64 player rush servers, so yeah need more be said.....?

Another thing, the mortar is a "problem" it one of the easiest things to counter-mortar, and usually they don''t expect it.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I'm not sure if i have ever died to a mortar or a ucav. I probably did, just don't remember it.


You most assuredly have died from UCAV but BF4 is still glitched. It doesn't tell you that you were UCAV'd. I die just about every battle aside from Metro and who plays that crap anymore? lol


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> You must play nothing but conquest then. lol
> 
> Happens all the time in Rush/TDM/Domination


I

I play nothing but conquest


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I
> 
> I play nothing but conquest


smart man!









classic mode FTW!

normal mode - auto heal, auto vehicle regen.......this game is too n00b friendly as it is
hardcore mode - sniper fest


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

So the cfg tweak worked for vsync- but now the game run like utter crap.

Straight 60 FPS the entire time using Mantle, but so much stuttering it literally feels like 10 FPS. My game ran fine with all the settings and everything the same with 3 monitors, now on 1440p it's running terribly. What gives?

Edit: Game is still a stuttering mess without vsync and 100% res scale. Both GPU's pinned to 100%, I'm getting 150+ fps and it feels like 15..

Nevermind, switching from borderless to fullscreen fixed it. Too bad I hit my VRAM cap at 150% res scale, I have enough GPU power to run 200 no problem.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> So the cfg tweak worked for vsync- but now the game run like utter crap.
> 
> Straight 60 FPS the entire time using Mantle, but so much stuttering it literally feels like 10 FPS. My game ran fine with all the settings and everything the same with 3 monitors, now on 1440p it's running terribly. What gives?
> 
> Edit: Game is still a stuttering mess without vsync and 100% res scale. Both GPU's pinned to 100%, I'm getting 150+ fps and it feels like 15..


Mantle is buggy for many players. I stick to DX.


----------



## eBombzor

I just ran this game for the first time with GSYNC. Unfortunately GSYNC can't even fix this stutter-fest of a game.


----------



## generalkayoss

Runs silky smooth with a GTX 970. 80-100fps


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> I just ran this game for the first time with GSYNC. Unfortunately GSYNC can't even fix this stutter-fest of a game.


I have Gsync also and BF4 is one of the most butter smooth games that I own.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> I just ran this game for the first time with GSYNC. Unfortunately GSYNC can't even fix this stutter-fest of a game.


Never experienced any kind of stutter in BF4 outside the server rubber-banding back in the day. I run gsync and it's glorious.


----------



## eBombzor

Well ok then. Maybe something else is causing BF4 to stutter. Any ideas? I've tried running on low and Ultra to no avail. Also it's more of a micro-stutter than anything else.


----------



## Swolern

Wow, even low you still get micro-stutter, that should be maxing out your 144hz @ 1080p with no probs, right? Hmm. Couple of troubleshooting steps i can think of:

-completely manually remove all Nvidia drivers. *Here* and clean re-install
-OC CPU
-OC GPU mem
-try Gsync off vs Gsync on
-make sure PCI-e lane is set to 3.0
-make sure no programs(spyware,virus) are running in your background taking up system resources


----------



## Kuivamaa

From what I've gathered,the root of most issues that people have with mantle is hitting VRAM limit without realizing it.


----------



## 98uk

I had stutter on Mantle that I couldn't figure out. I did a fresh windows reinstall in the end which fixed it.

However, I am very against installing lots of software on my PC. I believe that the more crap you load on, the more problems you get.


----------



## SgtRotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Well ok then. Maybe something else is causing BF4 to stutter. Any ideas? I've tried running on low and Ultra to no avail. Also it's more of a micro-stutter than anything else.


Try the usercfg file as 59.94


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I play nothing but conquest


Same, but I also play a pistols only HC Dom server for about an hour after work. Great fun and a good way to de-stress as well!


----------



## velocityx

this just in


----------



## eBombzor

Wow I thought they were going to give the community map making tools. What a disappointment. Would've been better if they had just remade some old BF maps instead.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Wow I thought they were going to give the community map making tools. What a disappointment. Would've been better if they had just remade some old BF maps instead.


They've made it abundantly clear that we will NEVER have those tools ever again. Why? Who knows? But the community as a whole is jumping ship going to open source games like Insurgency. EA is shooting themselves in the foot.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> They've made it abundantly clear that we will NEVER have those tools ever again. Why? Who knows? But the community as a whole is jumping ship going to open source games like Insurgency. EA is shooting themselves in the foot.


is it open source or is it on source with map making tools?>

Also, I though insurgency was a bit campy when I played it on release, is it still that way?


----------



## SalmonTaco

Well considering that the "community" seems to prefer Locker over any other map...

They should have re-made BF2 maps - Dragon Valley would have been sweet.

Oh well, I sent my GTX 970 back and can't run the game right now anyway


----------



## Hawk777th

Dragon valley was amazing! Thought about that map the other day couldn't remember the name.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalmonTaco*
> 
> Well considering that the "community" seems to prefer Locker over any other map...


If only it wasn't the biggest grindfest map,people wouldn't be playing it nearly as much.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> They've made it abundantly clear that we will NEVER have those tools ever again. Why? Who knows? But the community as a whole is jumping ship going to open source games like Insurgency. EA is shooting themselves in the foot.


I have never heard of anyone going to insurgency. However, I will agree there is less of a community feel to the game since bf2 and before.

As for the tools, pretty sure that was a mix of time and money spent versus potential returns and also licensing issues of middleware used.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I have never heard of anyone going to insurgency.


I recently bought Insurgency just to check it out. While I have still not made a final call on the game (thumbs up or down), I noticed that only about 3500 people were playing in total when I checked the server list a few days ago.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> is it open source or is it on source with map making tools?>
> 
> Also, I though insurgency was a bit campy when I played it on release, is it still that way?


That's what my brother said. Depends on the map and who is playing and who is in your squad. There are times where it can turn into camp fest but for the most part it's action packed. I miss the days of BF42. Fun maps, snipers could snipe without getting spotted and shot 2 seconds later. Base raping. So many memories. LoL


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> That's what my brother said. Depends on the map and who is playing and who is in your squad. There are times where it can turn into camp fest but for the most part it's action packed. I miss the days of BF42. Fun maps, snipers could snipe without getting spotted and shot 2 seconds later. Base raping. So many memories. LoL


Thanks for the answer +rep, maybe I will give it another shot this weekend. I still like BF4 though, just want another game to play.


----------



## the9quad

Here is the problem with the stats in BF:










1606spm and 19kdr= 11 skill wth?
Accuracy don't mean much either, here it was 7% i was in the AA.

SPM dont mean all that either, here my spm was crap 685, but you'd never know I contributed much just going with SPM









and we all know KDR don't mean crap either since some people will sit on a roof all day and never die, but never help much either. Accuracy doesn't mean anything here it was 44%, but that was due to canister shells. (that map wasn't locker btw it was zavod)

I am not bragging either, those servers had a lot of people who were obviously new to the game, so keep that in mind. I am not good at BF, I am distinctly average.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Thanks for the answer +rep, maybe I will give it another shot this weekend. I still like BF4 though, just want another game to play.


Also if you haven't already checked it out, Plants Vs Zombies Garden Warfare is a blast - and you can probably get it free for 48 hours with Origin gametime.

I tried it like this, and was surprised that I liked it so much - now 171 hours and counting









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Here is the problem with the stats in BF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1606spm and 19kdr= 11 skill wth?
> Accuracy don't mean much either, here it was 7% i was in the AA.
> 
> SPM dont mean all that either, here my spm was crap 685, but I won the game practically by myself, you'd never know I had a good game with SPM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and we all know KDR don't mean crap either since some people will sit on a roof all day and never die, but never help much either.


And that skill stat is so broken - it is all bound to TIME...

if you do well in a short space of time = 20+ skill

if you do well, but over a long round = ~10 skill

if you do well, but are afk - or spend a lot of time not scoring points(but also not getting killed = - skill

Basically its been put there, big and in your face, for the "new" BF players (CoD converts) to boast how 133t they are, but all it really shows is how many points you can get in the least amount of time


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Also if you haven't already checked it out, Plants Vs Zombies Garden Warfare is a blast - and you can probably get it free for 48 hours with Origin gametime.


I have it on PS4, it was free a bit ago. Kind of cool-I just cant do third person. +rep for suggestion though.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> I have never heard of anyone going to insurgency. However, I will agree there is less of a community feel to the game since bf2 and before.


I see the most hilariously stupid and immature comments in BF4 out of any game I've played, but after laughing it becomes pretty depressing. I haven't played COD, so who knows. I don't think that creates a 'community feel', you feel?


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I see the most hilariously stupid and immature comments in BF4 out of any game I've played, but after laughing it becomes pretty depressing. I haven't played COD, so who knows. I don't think that creates a 'community feel', you feel?


Obviously you haven't played LoL


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Obviously you haven't played LoL


I have not.


----------



## daguardian

Yeah obviously lol

BF4 now is pretty much where CoD used to be (last one I played was CoD4).... I wonder how bad it is now...


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Here is the problem with the stats in BF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1606spm and 19kdr= 11 skill wth?
> Accuracy don't mean much either, here it was 7% i was in the AA.
> 
> SPM dont mean all that either, here my spm was crap 685, but you'd never know I contributed much just going with SPM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and we all know KDR don't mean crap either since some people will sit on a roof all day and never die, but never help much either. Accuracy doesn't mean anything here it was 44%, but that was due to canister shells. (that map wasn't locker btw it was zavod)
> 
> I am not bragging either, those servers had a lot of people who were obviously new to the game, so keep that in mind. I am not good at BF, I am distinctly average.


I'd say you're above average. I'm average at best though I do have my moments. I rather enjoy getting called a hacker. ?


----------



## keikei




----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I'd say you're above average. I'm average at best though I do have my moments. I rather enjoy getting called a hacker. ?


Average is just like 1kdr lol. 19kdr is very obviously above average.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> *i was in the AA.*


Ooo, you're THAT guy...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Yeah obviously lol
> 
> BF4 now is pretty much where CoD used to be (last one I played was CoD4).... I wonder how bad it is now...


Baffled... How can you say CoD is bad when the last one you played was 4? Really?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Baffled... How can you say CoD is bad when the last one you played was 4? Really?


You could watch others play it or here what others have to say who played COD after COD4.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Baffled... How can you say CoD is bad when the last one you played was 4? Really?


Learn to comprehend, we were discussing the players NOT the game


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> *i was in the AA.*
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo, you're THAT guy...
Click to expand...

Somebody has to do it









There have been plenty of games where I wished that my team had a competent AA driver because enemy air was totally dominating while our AA sat back near our spawn and pew pewed when anything came close.....


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Learn to comprehend, we were discussing the players NOT the game


Well, if you mean campy, I played it for over 1000 hours (CoD 4). It was not that campy in Late 2007 and 2008.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Somebody has to do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There have been plenty of games where I wished that my team had a competent AA driver because enemy air was totally dominating while our AA sat back near our spawn and pew pewed when anything came close.....


I'm actually THAT guy too on occasion.







There isn't much that brings on the QQ'ing more than camping the AA if you're decent in it.


----------



## PunkX 1

My fps has suddenly dropped in BF4.









Up until last night, I was getting in the 60s. This morning, my frames suddenly dropped to the mid 30s. BF3 is unaffected. Other games work fine, too. Just BF4.

I've already disabled Origin in-game Overlay. Any suggestions?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> My fps has suddenly dropped in BF4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up until last night, I was getting in the 60s. This morning, my frames suddenly dropped to the mid 30s. BF3 is unaffected. Other games work fine, too. Just BF4.
> 
> I've already disabled Origin in-game Overlay. Any suggestions?


Repair the game, reinstall the latest drivers and run BF4 at stock CPU/GPU settings and see if it's still running like crap.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repair the game, reinstall the latest drivers and run BF4 at stock CPU/GPU settings and see if it's still running like crap.


Repairing the game helped









Thanks!


----------



## kcuestag

I've been getting a lot of crashes lately... Game was stable for months, no crashes at all, but I have a few crashes a day now.

Anyone else?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I've been getting a lot of crashes lately... Game was stable for months, no crashes at all, but I have a few crashes a day now.
> 
> Anyone else?


Are you overclocked? Do you have any overlays running like MSI AB?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Are you overclocked? Do you have any overlays running like MSI AB?


Yes, to both, but I've been running like that for months.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Yes, to both, but I've been running like that for months.


I'd start with disabling any overlay's. If it continues to crash then I'd lower your OC.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I'd start with disabling any overlay's. If it continues to crash then I'd lower your OC.


I'll try that, I run MSI AB's overlay.


----------



## DirtySocks

No matter how many times i set Offensive as perk, my ammo does not increase, *** is dis....................


----------



## Wasupwitdat1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I've been getting a lot of crashes lately... Game was stable for months, no crashes at all, but I have a few crashes a day now.
> 
> Anyone else?


Nope. Plays the same as it always did. Terrible. It doesn't crash it is just not that playable. Get in die, get in die.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wasupwitdat1*
> 
> Nope. Plays the same as it always did. Terrible. It doesn't crash it is just not that playable. Get in die, get in die.


Get gud


----------



## bluedevil

Anyone getting a 3659 UDP port issue? Can't connect to a game.


----------



## Krazee

This is how 21CW does Saturdays if anyone is interested: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tg8IFzG5JmQ


----------



## Atomagenesis

Banned from a server last night cause I went 55-7 with M98b on Hardcore...

These admins man... they need to grow up. Got called a hacker by like 7 different people. I was using the PLD to find my targets then rapid switch to primary and unload. It's really not rocket science, but these nubs hate it.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomagenesis*
> 
> Banned from a server last night cause I went 55-7 with M98b on Hardcore...
> 
> These admins man... they need to grow up. Got called a hacker by like 7 different people. I was using the PLD to find my targets then rapid switch to primary and unload. It's really not rocket science, but these nubs hate it.


Meh, get used to it. I got banned a few weeks ago by an Admin for going 14-1 in the Little Bird, about 5 minutes into the round, on the Nansha Strike map. My record streak in the scout Heli is 55-0 BTW.


----------



## BoredErica

I stopped caring how well I did a while back. Part of it is because I do so much worse in BF4 than in BF3 for some reason. Support with As Val was my thing. Now in BF4 as long as I have 1 kdr I'm happy (and that's not too hard), and I just keep on playing.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I stopped caring how well I did a while back. Part of it is because I do so much worse in BF4 than in BF3 for some reason. Support with As Val was my thing. Now in BF4 as long as I have 1 kdr I'm happy (and that's not too hard), and I just keep on playing.


I'm mostly playing Pistol+Knife only Locker now. It's a lot of fun!


----------



## Atomagenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Meh, get used to it. I got banned a few weeks ago by an Admin for going 14-1 in the Little Bird, about 5 minutes into the round, on the Nansha Strike map. My record streak in the scout Heli is 55-0 BTW.


I'm not worried. I've been banned from a few servers for owning too hard.


----------



## bluedevil

Anyone else getting that 3569 port issue?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Anyone else getting that 3569 port issue?


Nope, but have you seen this BL thread below?

https://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2979150493852261476/


----------



## daguardian

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955064774418606083/

Nah this thread.

Try setting static IP if you don't want to open port in your router.

or just try another server, it is afterall, a server side error that has been ignored.


----------



## Aparition

So that port issue is a server problem?

Uhh...







I am more and more frustrated with BF4 servers.

I've been playing a lot of RO2 and Rising Storm. I'm still trying to enjoy BF4 but I think I may be over it.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> So that port issue is a server problem?
> 
> Uhh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am more and more frustrated with BF4 servers.
> 
> I've been playing a lot of RO2 and Rising Storm. I'm still trying to enjoy BF4 but I think I may be over it.


I thinks so, can play Titanfall no prob. BF3/4 NOGO.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Meh, get used to it. I got banned a few weeks ago by an Admin for going 14-1 in the Little Bird, about 5 minutes into the round, on the Nansha Strike map. My record streak in the scout Heli is 55-0 BTW.


Lol, that's my exact record too in the little bird. On Sunken Dragon IIRC.


----------



## jdstock76

Great satisfaction in getting called a hacker. Ironically enough we did have a legit hacker during this game but we got him kicked. Server-wiper was his name I think.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955064774418606083/
> 
> Nah this thread.
> 
> Try setting static IP if you don't want to open port in your router.
> 
> or just try another server, it is afterall, a server side error that has been ignored.


Still having issues. I even connected via my Note 4s HotSpot, still nada. I wonder if its my account.


----------



## bluedevil

Here is the error I get
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battlelog*
> ERROR
> Game disconnected: Client closed down connection. Check your network connection and make sure that port 3659 (UDP) is open.
> tried opening up my ports on both my windows firewall and router. no dice.
> about ready to do a system wipe and see


Opened up all ports on both my Windows Firewall and router.


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Here is the error I get
> Opened up all ports on both my Windows Firewall and router.


That error is router/modem/firewall configuration. I get the same problem sometimes and I just add the "IP" of my rig to the forwarding rules of my router and that's all.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Agree on that, UCAV was a very nice "weapon" against snipers-campers or sii
> That error is router/modem/firewall configuration. I get the same problem sometimes and I just add the "IP" of my rig to the forwarding rules of my router and that's all.


I think I tried that, even tried to directly connect to the modem itself. Same issue.


----------



## daguardian

@bluedevil

I'd try network options before doing a system wipe, seems like a bit of overkill.

Click Start.
Select Programs.
Select Accessories and locate the Command Prompt shortcut.
Right click the Command Prompt shortcut and select Run as Administrator from the drop down menu.
Type ipconfig /release in the command prompt.
Wait a few seconds for a reply that the IP address has been released.
Type ipconfig /renew in the command prompt.
Wait a few seconds for a reply that the IP address has been re-established.
Type ipconfig /flushdns in the command prompt.
Close the command prompt and attempt to make a connection.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> @bluedevil
> 
> I'd try network options before doing a system wipe, seems like a bit of overkill.
> 
> Click Start.
> Select Programs.
> Select Accessories and locate the Command Prompt shortcut.
> Right click the Command Prompt shortcut and select Run as Administrator from the drop down menu.
> Type ipconfig /release in the command prompt.
> Wait a few seconds for a reply that the IP address has been released.
> Type ipconfig /renew in the command prompt.
> Wait a few seconds for a reply that the IP address has been re-established.
> Type ipconfig /flushdns in the command prompt.
> Close the command prompt and attempt to make a connection.


Thanks, unfortunately I tried that too..


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Thanks, unfortunately I tried that too..


Just a last try...what happen if you try to connect using another internet connection? e.g your phone...just to test...

At this point I would guess that you have to ask for help to your ISP, maybe they have something new in the configuration that is blocking the connection.


----------



## daguardian

Well it seems you have tried it all , I am out of ideas...how about Plug & Play Options in router??


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Well it seems you have tried it all , I am out of ideas...how about Plug & Play Options in router??


doesn't matter, I used my mobile hotspot on my Note 4, same deal. The only thing constant is my computer.


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> doesn't matter, I used my mobile hotspot on my Note 4, same deal. The only thing constant is my computer.


Stop firewall and antivirus too (or remove it)


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> doesn't matter, I used my mobile hotspot on my Note 4, same deal. The only thing constant is my computer.


run the Troubleshooter on your PC for the IP connection. Could be something gone wrong in the adapter settings.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> run the Troubleshooter on your PC for the IP connection. Could be something gone wrong in the adapter settings.


I will when I get home.


----------



## velocityx

ever since yesterday, when i game and have chrome open, i get massive freezes. chrome must have updated before the weekend or something because i didnt install anything and before it was running smooth. now have to get in game, shut down chrome to be able to play smooth. any one else?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> run the Troubleshooter on your PC for the IP connection. Could be something gone wrong in the adapter settings.


Well I tried running wireless, wired, different internet. It's all the same. No DICE! (no pun intended,







)


----------



## bluedevil

Just reformatted. Installing BF4 now.


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Just reformatted. Installing BF4 now.


Best solution possible...























I hope that it works now.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Best solution possible...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that it works now.


That it does.


----------



## MakubeX

I finally got to uploading some old videos. I don't play much anymore but it's fun to relive some cool moments...

Op Locker Shotgun Flank


----------



## PunkX 1

This fellow goes like on questionable kill streaks. I just played a match, where he went 64-1 on a jam packed TDM server. He went 150-1 in conquest, as well.

I could be wrong, but is something up?

His profile - http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/Cerberus-YoYo/stats/551816985/pc/


----------



## BoredErica

I thought on land Rivalxfactor is about as good as you get? That guy sounds even more ridiculous than him...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> This fellow goes like on questionable kill streaks. I just played a match, where he went 64-1 on a jam packed TDM server. He went 150-1 in conquest, as well.
> 
> I could be wrong, but is something up?
> 
> His profile - http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/Cerberus-YoYo/stats/551816985/pc/


Well, he's a Tank Whore... Did he go 64-1 as infantry on the TDM server? That does not sound legit.


----------



## Deepblue77

I have played with and against xfactor many times and I would say that he is the best player I have ever seen as his positioning is very good and his reaction time and accuracy are off the charts. He also benefits from the fact that due to his celebrity and skill, he will have multiple reps when in a tank and multiple medics when on foot.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Well, he's a Tank Whore... Did he go 64-1 as infantry on the TDM server? That does not sound legit.


Yeah, as infantry on TDM.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Yeah, as infantry on TDM.


Well, I guess if you had a really great spot and camped, this might be possible. Probably more likely if it was an HC mode server, with no spotting.


----------



## generalkayoss

Or if you code your own hacks.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deepblue77*
> 
> I have played with and against xfactor many times and I would say that he is the best player I have ever seen as his positioning is very good and his reaction time and accuracy are off the charts. He also benefits from the fact that due to his celebrity and skill, he will have multiple reps when in a tank and multiple medics when on foot.


Never played against him. Are these guys only on CTE servers?

It'll be really fun to play against some of those guys.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Yeah, as infantry on TDM.


I think it's hax.


----------



## jdstock76

I've played against xFactor. He's pretty good. Haven't played Matimio or LvL thou. I definitely think that due to his celebrity status he's bound to get more assistance and people playing with him will up their game unlike some random pubbies.


----------



## Jeemil89

Check out this reddit post out if you haven't already LINK. Apparently, there is a lot of active cheaters playing. With his stats about 1/10 players on PC is an active cheater (can't access bf4stats at work so my numbers may be wrong, but this is just an approximation at 50000 active players and 5000 active cheaters at any given time) . That's 6 players on every 64 man conquest server.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> Check out this reddit post out if you haven't already LINK. Apparently, there is a lot of active cheaters playing. With his stats about 1/10 players on PC is an active cheater


I've already mentioned LTT's poll of 3600 people with similar results.


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I've already mentioned LTT's poll of 3600 people with similar results.


Oh. link?


----------



## PunkX 1

So guess that guy's a hacker.

Losers have nothing better to do. Even if he's a tank whore, can he seriously do 150-1?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> Oh. link?


http://strawpoll.me/1194366/r

Sample size is closer to 4000 now, and I still think even in an anonymous poll. some people are cheating but lie anyways.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It'll be really fun to play against some of those guys.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It'll be really fun to get pwned by some of those guys.


Fixed...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> So guess that guy's a hacker.
> 
> Losers have nothing better to do. Even if he's a tank whore, can he seriously do 150-1?


If you think he is, report him. FF has been pretty aggressive lately. With stats like that, reports will draw their attention to him quickly.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If you think he is, report him. FF has been pretty aggressive lately. With stats like that, reports will draw their attention to him quickly.


Yeah I just reported him. Guys like him make it really unfair to the opposing team.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deepblue77*
> 
> I have played with and against xfactor many times and I would say that he is the best player I have ever seen as his positioning is very good and his reaction time and accuracy are off the charts. He also benefits from the fact that due to his celebrity and skill, he will have multiple reps when in a tank and multiple medics when on foot.


XTS Ravic, formerly RivaL Ravic is the best player I've ever seen. His accuracy is insane. His YouTube is blackmesatech. He is way better than his former teammate xfactor. His sraw shots alone are unbelievable.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> XTS Ravic, formerly RivaL Ravic is the best player I've ever seen. His accuracy is insane. His YouTube is blackmesatech. He is way better than his former teammate xfactor. His sraw shots alone are unbelievable.


That was very impressive.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Aye, leading a sraw in long distances is an art form in itself.Stay mobile 300m away from me and i will only hit you out of luck.


----------



## igrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think it's hax.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Yeah, as infantry on TDM.


The only way to go 64-1 on a TDM is if your entire squad are medics and are also decent players. It also helps if you are playing against random scrubbies. As long as you stick together some what you are pretty much guaranteed a revive and your back should be covered at almost all times.


----------



## SalmonTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> XTS Ravic, formerly RivaL Ravic is the best player I've ever seen. His accuracy is insane. His YouTube is blackmesatech. He is way better than his former teammate xfactor. His sraw shots alone are unbelievable.


His buddy Mus1ck is pretty damn good too. It is always a rough match when they are on the opposing team.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> The only way to go 64-1 on a TDM is if your entire squad are medics and are also decent players. It also helps if you are playing against random scrubbies. As long as you stick together some what you are pretty much guaranteed a revive and your back should be covered at almost all times.


Did I mention the match ended with him at 98-2?


----------



## igrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Did I mention the match ended with him at 98-2?


It is still possible. From watching many streams of people like RussianBadger and when he plays with mus1ck and ravic there are always gonna be fan boys who will join their team and roam around with them with med packs and repairs. Just like widgetybear, sure he is a great pilot but do you know what? He will always have 2 repairs that both have stingers with him at all times thus getting amazing K/ds.


----------



## jdstock76

I hate to be the boy that cried hacker but the servers the last few days have seemed obnoxiously unbalanced and I've seen peeps with some pretty ridiculous kdr's. Anyone else notice that? I know there is a few new cheats out but is it really that common?


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> Check out this reddit post out if you haven't already LINK. Apparently, there is a lot of active cheaters playing. With his stats about 1/10 players on PC is an active cheater (can't access bf4stats at work so my numbers may be wrong, but this is just an approximation at 50000 active players and 5000 active cheaters at any given time) . That's 6 players on every 64 man conquest server.


ya its gotten so bad that even the cheat protections arnt catchn them all. Last night on a eGO server i had to leave.no one could do anything but stand behind hills or in UNCAP.If you watch the chat it shows when people get banned. Id say its 6 people per round.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> It is still possible. From watching many streams of people like RussianBadger and when he plays with mus1ck and ravic there are always gonna be fan boys who will join their team and roam around with them with med packs and repairs. Just like widgetybear, sure he is a great pilot but do you know what? He will always have 2 repairs that both have stingers with him at all times thus getting amazing K/ds.


widgety is good. I've played with him before. Only person I've played with that was better would be Kromm.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> ya its gotten so bad that even the cheat protections arnt catchn them all. Last night on a eGO server i had to leave.no one could do anything but stand behind hills or in UNCAP.If you watch the chat it shows when people get banned. Id say its 6 people per round.


You can thank the free Game Time that EA offers for that. Just stick to non-vanilla maps until they get a clue and get rid of Game Time for BF4.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I hate to be the boy that cried hacker but the servers the last few days have seemed obnoxiously unbalanced and I've seen peeps with some pretty ridiculous kdr's. Anyone else notice that? I know there is a few new cheats out but is it really that common?


Yeah, I felt more challenged the last few weeks. When bullets scratch the door before I show up around the corner,I know there is an aimbotter waiting.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalmonTaco*
> 
> His buddy Mus1ck is pretty damn good too. It is always a rough match when they are on the opposing team.


Mus1ck doesn't like it when his side can't pub stomp. Seen him leave like a little baby whe he actually has competition. I assume they are all like that. It's easy to be good when everyone one your side is good or you have a couple really good pilots on your side. Put them on the other side and they don't stick around.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Mus1ck doesn't like it when his side can't pub stomp. Seen him leave like a little baby whe he actually has competition. I assume they are all like that. It's easy to be good when everyone one your side is good or you have a couple really good pilots on your side. Put them on the other side and they don't stick around.


I concur with this. I've seen guys stick around when they can clan stack but the minute they realize they're screwed they up and leave.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> ya its gotten so bad that even the cheat protections arnt catchn them all. Last night on a eGO server i had to leave.no one could do anything but stand behind hills or in UNCAP.If you watch the chat it shows when people get banned. Id say its 6 people per round.
> 
> 
> 
> You can thank the free Game Time that EA offers for that. Just stick to non-vanilla maps until they get a clue and get rid of Game Time for BF4.
Click to expand...

How long has this Game Time been going? It might explain some things...


----------



## generalkayoss

You can play any game on Origin for free for 3 hours without buying it. Thats basically is what "game time" is.


----------



## xSociety

JDAMs are so damn satisfying.

https://gfycat.com/QuickHandmadeFreshwatereel


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> You can play any game on Origin for free for 3 hours without buying it. Thats basically is what "game time" is.


Don't they only run a certain game for like 2 weeks or a month and then switch to another? That's what It looked like when I last looked at it. They did Titanfall for a while, and BF3, maybe some other games.


----------



## HOTDOGS

I just got the trial the other day, and I'm looking for some people to play with. My name on Origin is DAYHEGOO, please add me!


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Mus1ck doesn't like it when his side can't pub stomp. Seen him leave like a little baby whe he actually has competition. I assume they are all like that. It's easy to be good when everyone one your side is good or you have a couple really good pilots on your side. Put them on the other side and they don't stick around.


I played on the opposite team against XFactor, dude is really good, but to make it worse our team was the worst and their team had 4 more GREAT players that were not much worse than him.

It was such rape for 3-4 rounds, I kept getting number 1 on my team with like 25/16 score, lol and I thought I was doing bad.

*Battlefield has 2 types of games: Rape or Get Raped.*

Once in a while you find that one server where it's even and NO ONE wants to leave, because they have found the a gold mine.


----------



## Bruteson

So been gone from the BF scene for about a year. Tried some Hardline during beta. Was fun, but felt sorta arcady? Worth coming back to BF4? Is it "fixed"?

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/user/Bruteson/


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruteson*
> 
> So been gone from the BF scene for about a year. Tried some Hardline during beta. Was fun, but felt sorta arcady? Worth coming back to BF4? Is it "fixed"?
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/user/Bruteson/


Haven't played since October, but from what I've read "Winter Patch" that is coming in March will have a lot of fixes, and sadly the sraw will be nerfed into oblivion again.

Let me shamelessly plug this video for my baby that will be missed




Patch is coming in March around the same time as Hardline release. We will see if that night map is released then as well.

DICE is said that they are fixing the issues with getting stuck on the rubble (after 1.5 years), so we will see.

Not sure how long you haven't played but they have removed reticule sway in September 2014, which is the most odd fix to animation issues I could think of.

No other game has it like that, which throws you off once you jump into BF3 or Hardline, as the gun recoils according to where the bullet goes instead of staying still in BF4 now.

The optic itself is moving, but not the reticule, I think it was the most moronic way to half ass fix that issue in the first place


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> It is still possible. From watching many streams of people like RussianBadger and when he plays with mus1ck and ravic there are always gonna be fan boys who will join their team and roam around with them with med packs and repairs. Just like widgetybear, sure he is a great pilot but do you know what? He will always have 2 repairs that both have stingers with him at all times thus getting amazing K/ds.


This was TDM (infantry only). Not Conquest.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> You can thank the free Game Time that EA offers for that. Just stick to non-vanilla maps until they get a clue and get rid of Game Time for BF4.


Yeah the vanilla maps have it the worst.

The last few weeks have been, as already mentioned, terrible unbalanced. TDM ending with 400:200. Conquest with 1400:0.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> You can play any game on Origin for free for 3 hours without buying it. Thats basically is what "game time" is.


Game Time is *168* hours for BF4. That's a full week.









https://www.origin.com/en-us/store/free-games/game-time

Dumbest
thing
ever.

And it's been available for literally months now.

I rarely play vanilla maps now.


----------



## PunkX 1

Remember when BF3 went free? The servers were flooded with hackers. They created multiple accounts, added multiple copies, and hacked away to glory


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> I played on the opposite team against XFactor, dude is really good, but to make it worse our team was the worst and their team had 4 more GREAT players that were not much worse than him.
> 
> It was such rape for 3-4 rounds, I kept getting number 1 on my team with like 25/16 score, lol and I thought I was doing bad.
> 
> *Battlefield has 2 types of games: Rape or Get Raped.*
> 
> Once in a while you find that one server where it's even and NO ONE wants to leave, because they have found the a gold mine.


^ this in sooooo many ways. A few weeks ago we literally played 8 hours straight because every round was with in 50 tickets. One of the best times pubbing. No one left, smack talk was going. Generally a great time.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Remember when BF3 went free? The servers were flooded with hackers. They created multiple accounts, added multiple copies, and hacked away to glory


Yep I do remember, and also keep in mind there was no FairFight in BF3 to keep the really egregious hackers in check. The vanilla/base game became a joke.
Good old EA...







 They are the devil.


----------



## phre0n

How many hours do you guys have in BF4?

Heres what I have in mine currently.


----------



## jdstock76

Almost 600hrs


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phre0n*
> 
> How many hours do you guys have in BF4?


Over 1000.


----------



## XLifted

Some *news*, patch is probably coming Tuesday:


----------



## DirtySocks

Interesting that that guy mentioned above is not affected by netcode (those white cubes in right corner top).
I have it on every single server...........

Lucky bastard


----------



## igrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> This was TDM (infantry only). Not Conquest.


Yes I know. I was just saying in general.


----------



## XLifted

What happened since I've been gone from BF4?

I just signed in after not playing since October and I got 73 gold battlepacks, LOL!

Did someone use my account to play some Conquest when I was away?


----------



## DirtySocks

Happy opening, lol.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> What happened since I've been gone from BF4?
> 
> I just signed in after not playing since October and I got 73 gold battlepacks, LOL!
> 
> Did someone use my account to play some Conquest when I was away?


Send a few over my way and I'll be your best friend


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtySocks*
> 
> Happy opening, lol.












Thanks

The only thing is that I have pretty much everything unlocked now, so I bet I will have boatload of 25% boosts that I can add to my 220+ already that I still haven't used.

I must be one of the few that doesn't use my 25% boosts EVER








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Send a few over my way and I'll be your best friend


Had to check if that was an option. Looks like it's not









Imagine people selling all these battlepacks since EA's crazy is ass is selling them right below


----------



## PunkX 1

I need more 200% boosts. Used up all


----------



## XLifted

Man, I miss my GPU, I can't even play Max Payne 1 on this laptop


----------



## phre0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> Man, I miss my GPU, I can't even play Max Payne 1 on this laptop


That has to really suck.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> What happened since I've been gone from BF4?
> 
> I just signed in after not playing since October and I got 73 gold battlepacks, LOL!
> 
> Did someone use my account to play some Conquest when I was away?


Awhile back they retroactively gave gold battlepacks for service stars. I had something crazy, over 100.

I now have 1,065 25% boosts, 94 50%, and 13 200% boosts.


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phre0n*
> 
> That has to really suck.


Price of waiting for a new GPU, I was going to buy GTX 970, then I found out about VRAM fiasco and decided to wait for 390x, and if that doesn't beat 980, then I will go for 980
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Awhile back they retroactively gave gold battlepacks for service stars. I had something crazy, over 100.
> 
> I now have 1,065 25% boosts, 94 50%, and 13 200% boosts.


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh....that's where it came from.

1065 25% boosts....LOL!


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> Some *news*, patch is probably coming Tuesday:


How is this any different than now? LoL


----------



## Aesthethc

Thinking of adding a second 780 to SLI with

do you think the SLI stuttering when the game came out is fixed by now? I had two 680's before and my frame times were way high and once i switched to a 780 classified my frame times were a lot lower and gameplay was a lot more smoother.

i want to add a second 780 but im scared it will be a waste of money due to the SLI stuttering

is that fixed now ?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Thinking of adding a second 780 to SLI with
> 
> do you think the SLI stuttering when the game came out is fixed by now? I had two 680's before and my frame times were way high and once i switched to a 780 classified my frame times were a lot lower and gameplay was a lot more smoother.
> 
> i want to add a second 780 but im scared it will be a waste of money due to the SLI stuttering
> 
> is that fixed now ?


I think tbh, that would just be a waste of money...


----------



## Aparition

Actually had some enjoyable game time the other day.
Servers seemed to lag after a few rounds though, and even a couple crashed. lol.

Had some glorious moments SRAW people while parachuting from the sky







I think I got a whole squad in one shot that were fighting from behind a rock face. Lol.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Thinking of adding a second 780 to SLI with
> 
> do you think the SLI stuttering when the game came out is fixed by now? I had two 680's before and my frame times were way high and once i switched to a 780 classified my frame times were a lot lower and gameplay was a lot more smoother.
> 
> i want to add a second 780 but im scared it will be a waste of money due to the SLI stuttering
> 
> is that fixed now ?


I run 2 SC 770's and game runs flawlessly at any resolution and graphics level. Thou I mostly run medium for performance because I don't really need all the eye candy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Actually had some enjoyable game time the other day.
> Servers seemed to lag after a few rounds though, and even a couple crashed. lol.
> 
> Had some glorious moments SRAW people while parachuting from the sky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I got a whole squad in one shot that were fighting from behind a rock face. Lol.


I had some great rounds this weekend. Still hate TDM lol! UN Peaks was a blast a couple of times. Actually had a couple close rounds. Love Propaganda. Can't remember the server we were on but it was a blast. I even got called a hacker. Hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## JohnITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I run 2 SC 770's and game runs flawlessly at any resolution and graphics level. Thou I mostly run medium for performance because I don't really need all the eye candy.
> I had some great rounds this weekend. Still hate TDM lol! UN Peaks was a blast a couple of times. Actually had a couple close rounds. Love Propaganda. Can't remember the server we were on but it was a blast. I even got called a hacker. Hahahahahahahahaha


Not trying to be rude, but two EVGA 770's will NOT run BF4 "flawlessly" at any setting and any resolution. Thats like saying my pentium runs wprime in under three seconds, its just not correct. Your dual 770's would choke at anything over 1080p if you wanted to be able to run 144hz, which is truly flawless.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I think tbh, that would just be a waste of money...


I play at 120hz with a single 780 classy

get about 90-110 avg in bf4

want to get more FPS.... is it really a waste ?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnITRW*
> 
> Not trying to be rude, but two EVGA 770's will NOT run BF4 "flawlessly" at any setting and any resolution. Thats like saying my pentium runs wprime in under three seconds, its just not correct. Your dual 770's would choke at anything over 1080p if you wanted to be able to run 144hz, which is truly flawless.


Seeing as I refuse to spend the money for the ASUS ROG 1440 120 we will never know. But I can tell you that at 1080 with both single or triple monitor the game runs great.

But believe what you want.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> I play at 120hz with a single 780 classy
> 
> get about 90-110 avg in bf4
> 
> want to get more FPS.... is it really a waste ?


For a single monitor I would say yes. But if you had triple 1440p monitors then I'd say buy a second one.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> For a single monitor I would say yes. But if you had triple 1440p monitors then I'd say buy a second one.


Im not exactly sure if youre trolling.

Triple 1440p would put two 780's to their knees.

Im using a 144hz monitor set to 120hz lightboost. my avg is about 90-120 fps and i never average 120+.

I am playing at Ultra settings. I want more FPS, how is it not worth it? I am concerned about the frametime and stutter that is tied with SLI on certain games....


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Thinking of adding a second 780 to SLI with
> 
> do you think the SLI stuttering when the game came out is fixed by now? I had two 680's before and my frame times were way high and once i switched to a 780 classified my frame times were a lot lower and gameplay was a lot more smoother.
> 
> i want to add a second 780 but im scared it will be a waste of money due to the SLI stuttering
> 
> is that fixed now ?


I run SLI 780 ti classy's with zero issues. I keep my FPS cap at 130fps and have my 1440p oc'd to 110hz. Looks and feels fantastic.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Im not exactly sure if youre trolling.
> 
> Triple 1440p would put two 780's to their knees.
> 
> Im using a 144hz monitor set to 120hz lightboost. my avg is about 90-120 fps and i never average 120+.
> 
> I am playing at Ultra settings. I want more FPS, how is it not worth it? I am concerned about the frametime and stutter that is tied with SLI on certain games....


"Certain" games is not BF4. I can undoubtedly tell you that my 2 770s crush a 780ti with out hesitation. How do I know this? Because not only are there plenty of benchmarks to research that show this but I have done the testing myself. Star Citizen at this point is stupid to have SLI but it's also 2 years away from release. I'm not arguing that in "certain" games SLI isn't optimized. We're talking about BF4. And at 1080p and 120 or 144hz my 770s beat the 780ti. If you want 200fps on a 144hz montior then buy a second 780. Seems you already have your mind made up. Not sure why you're arguing to be honest.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovrclck*
> 
> I run SLI 780 ti classy's with zero issues. I keep my FPS cap at 130fps and have my 1440p oc'd to 110hz. Looks and feels fantastic.


Really? I been thinking of grabbing a pair of 780Ti's and possibly that monitor as well. Been holding onto my 480's for forever even tho they still hold their own at 100-120fps on med settings.


----------



## SONICDK

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EP13M28?tag=pcgedit-20&ascsubtag=deals030215

15$ for premium


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> "Certain" games is not BF4. I can undoubtedly tell you that my 2 770s crush a 780ti with out hesitation. How do I know this? Because not only are there plenty of benchmarks to research that show this but I have done the testing myself. Star Citizen at this point is stupid to have SLI but it's also 2 years away from release. I'm not arguing that in "certain" games SLI isn't optimized. We're talking about BF4. And at 1080p and 120 or 144hz my 770s beat the 780ti. If you want 200fps on a 144hz montior then buy a second 780. Seems you already have your mind made up. Not sure why you're arguing to be honest.


Obviously two GPU's will beat a single GPU... why are you telling me this? My question here is *DOES THE GAME STILL STUTTER WITH SLI CARDS*

I clearly dont care about your set up and why are you telling me that getting a second card is only worth it if i go triple 1440p? Thats not what im asking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovrclck*
> 
> I run SLI 780 ti classy's with zero issues. I keep my FPS cap at 130fps and have my 1440p oc'd to 110hz. Looks and feels fantastic.


THANK YOU FOR ANSWERING MY QUESTION. I was just curious if SLI GPU's had stuttering issues.... i wasnt asking if it was going to be worth it or not for personal preference and input... i am already set on buying a second GPU because i have the money to do so, and I just want to know if its an option or not...

REP+


----------



## XLifted

Premium *free*

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955064789605085448/

Read first page for details (hurry, 23 keys left)


----------



## jdstock76

I clearly answered you but you only hear what you wanted to hear. Good luck on your purchase.


----------



## 98uk

Did the new patch get pushed out yet?

Not sure if I should drive home at lunch and pre-load it for tonight.


----------



## keikei

http://static.cdn.ea.com/battlelog/customcontent/winterpatch/Patchnotes_WinterPatch.pdf Patch notes look damn good.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Did the new patch get pushed out yet?
> 
> Not sure if I should drive home at lunch and pre-load it for tonight.


As of the time im typing this, not yet.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> http://static.cdn.ea.com/battlelog/customcontent/winterpatch/Patchnotes_WinterPatch.pdf Patch notes look damn good.
> As of the time im typing this, not yet.


Really?

I went home at lunch, 2 hours ago and origin updated the game... So it seems to have been for me at least.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Really?
> 
> I went home at lunch, 2 hours ago and origin updated the game... So it seems to have been for me at least.


I live in the U.S. How big is the patch?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I live in the U.S. How big is the patch?


Not sure tbh, I left it updating and went to make lunch.

I seem to think just over half a gig, but I could be making that up.


----------



## Nissejacke

Hey!

From what I read in the patchnotes, there was no mention of the headglitch issue fix. That the bullet comes from the weapon and not the eyes!?









Do any of you know more?

/Jakob


----------



## DirtySocks

Patch is 4.5 gigs.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtySocks*
> 
> Patch is 4.5 gigs.


No.. no it's not :s


----------



## keikei

Im not sure about the 4.5 gigs, but it should be a decent size as there are A LOT of updates/fixes. Still no patch for me yet. Maybe by this evening.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Anyone experience intervals of FPS lag a lot? I go from constant 20-35 FPS for 5-10 seconds then 100+ FPS for another 5-10 seconds and the cycle continues.

I'm checking all my temps and they're not throttling. Only temps I can't see if the GPU VRMs but I checked them and they are making good contact.


----------



## Kuivamaa

No but i get the occasional stutter in sunken dragon after a while,I wonder what's wrong with this map.


----------



## <({D34TH})>

Patch size is 1.13GB. Testing out Mantle improvements with my GPU.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *<({D34TH})>*
> 
> Patch size is 1.13GB. Testing out Mantle improvements with my GPU.


Thanks. Let us know how it goes. Player movement and ads netcode is suppose to be a lot better. Cant wait to jump in!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtySocks*
> 
> Patch is 4.5 gigs.


Mine is updating right now, 1.13 GB total size.


----------



## qcktthfm1

Is it the one xfactor mentioned? Didn't know this fast. Looking forward to the netcode fix.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> All helicopters have new more agile physics applied (you can do both barrel rolls and loops!)


This should've been in the launch release.


----------



## Sheyster

Anyone playing and have feedback about the update yet? I'm stuck at work for a few more hours. I'll jump on later this evening. How are the scout heli's now?


----------



## SalmonTaco

So did the SRAW get nerfed? I didn't see any mention of it in the patch notes.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Anyone playing and have feedback about the update yet? I'm stuck at work for a few more hours. I'll jump on later this evening. How are the scout heli's now?


i feel like the scout heli's are the same.

the attack heli got the most revamping.

it makes 2v2's a lot more interesting and bring back the old style of BF2 chopper dancing


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I got one of the free keys. Thank you to whoever posted the link to the thread.

He has 3 more keys to give out, one right now and one in 3 hours.


----------



## danycyo

The netcode patch is exactly what this game needed. It should have been released this way from the get-go. I can currently run ultra settings at 130% supersampling. Game runs and looks beautiful and so much smoother. No more bsod's and I can play match to match without the game crapping out. Makes playing the game fun again.


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I got one of the free keys. Thank you to whoever posted the link to the thread.
> He has 3 more keys to give out, one right now and one in 3 hours.


Awesome man. I accidentally found it on Battlelog yesterday and decided to post








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danycyo*
> 
> The netcode patch is exactly what this game needed. It should have been released this way from the get-go. I can currently run ultra settings at 130% supersampling. Game runs and looks beautiful and so much smoother. No more bsod's and I can play match to match without the game crapping out. Makes playing the game fun again.


NICE! Wish I could test it...come on AMD hurry up with that 390x!


----------



## Nissejacke

Heya!

I played some yesterday evening and I think it just felt really good.
What I could see they have nerfed the sraw, sadly. Anyone else experiencing a reduction in the sraw turning?

Other than that, great patch!

/Jakob


----------



## PunkX 1

When is the next sale for Premium!


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nissejacke*
> 
> Heya!
> 
> I played some yesterday evening and I think it just felt really good.
> What I could see they have nerfed the sraw, sadly. Anyone else experiencing a reduction in the sraw turning?
> 
> Other than that, great patch!
> 
> /Jakob


I don't think they did nothing to the SRAW. There was no mention about it in the patch notes and people on reddit said they did nothing to it. They had plans for it, but did not implement them to the patch.


----------



## Nissejacke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> I don't think they did nothing to the SRAW. There was no mention about it in the patch notes and people on reddit said they did nothing to it. They had plans for it, but did not implement them to the patch.


Well, in that case I hope it's true then!

/Jakob


----------



## <({D34TH})>

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Thanks. Let us know how it goes. Player movement and ads netcode is suppose to be a lot better. Cant wait to jump in!


According to this dev, the upcoming 15.3 drivers should include more memory optimizations for Mantle users.

Either way, this patch helped a good ton with my stuttering, making it actually viable to play with it online!


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> I don't think they did nothing to the SRAW. There was no mention about it in the patch notes and people on reddit said they did nothing to it. They had plans for it, but did not implement them to the patch.


I hope they don't touch my baby









I loved it, and it doesn't deserve to be nerfed after a year and half of EPICNESS


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> I hope they don't touch my baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved it, and it doesn't deserve to be nerfed after a year and half of EPICNESS


If anything damage should be tripled, AOE should be quadrupled, and re-load should be half.

There should be dedicated maps with SRAW battles.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danycyo*
> 
> The netcode patch is exactly what this game needed. It should have been released this way from the get-go. I can currently run ultra settings at 130% supersampling. Game runs and looks beautiful and so much smoother. No more bsod's and I can play match to match without the game crapping out. Makes playing the game fun again.


Maybe that's why I was kicking so much butt last night. Netcode. LoL!!!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> I hope they don't touch my baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved it, and it doesn't deserve to be nerfed after a year and half of EPICNESS
> 
> 
> 
> If anything damage should be tripled, AOE should be quadrupled, and re-load should be half.
> 
> There should be dedicated maps with SRAW battles.
Click to expand...

lol that could be fun. Good to hear they are still making improvements with netcode and other things though. At the very least everything that is fixed on BF4 will help the next game using Frostbite engine.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> lol that could be fun. Good to hear they are still making improvements with netcode and other things though. At the very least everything that is fixed on BF4 will *help the next game using Frostbite engine*.


That was said after BC2....









On a positive note, I noticed these changes for Obliteration, very good.
Quote:


> Squad Obliteration/Obliteration differences
> 
> No vehicles, no parachute spawns
> Secondary base spawns are made available
> First team to destroy two out of three bases wins the round
> Bomb carrier position is only known to the enemy team if spotted


----------



## qcktthfm1

Stress tested last night on crazy 64 players all weapons Metro & Lockers, 64 player TDM & Conquest Large.
Netcode seems improved. Hitmarker gets better response. Feel the last bullet drops the enemy.
Have to play more to verify tonight. Try to change the crosshair color like Levelcap does.
Sadly see I only play 153 hours in BF4. Some maps I've never played before. My US$110 well wasted.
See how it goes until Battlefront in fall.


----------



## Aparition

Are you guys testing with the netcode enhancer thing on too?
Any differences with it off?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qcktthfm1*
> 
> Stress tested last night on crazy 64 players all weapons Metro & Lockers, 64 player TDM & Conquest Large.
> Netcode seems improved. Hitmarker gets better response. Feel the last bullet drops the enemy.


+1

The attack heli is A LOT more agile now.


----------



## igrease

I think my performance actually dropped with Mantle after this patch. Hell I think even after I updated to 14.XX OMEGA from 14.3 my FPS have been less. Why is 14.3 the best driver?


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> If anything damage should be tripled, AOE should be quadrupled, and re-load should be half.
> 
> There should be dedicated maps with SRAW battles.


LLOLOLOLOLOLOL!









You are are ONTO SOMETHING HERE!


----------



## By-Tor

Can I download the BF4 file and save it so everytime I need to reinstall it I don't have to keep downloading it?


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Can I download the BF4 file and save it so everytime I need to reinstall it I don't have to keep downloading it?


Yep, that is possible but keep in mind that even using that process the system will have to download some files again.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Yep, that is possible but keep in mind that even using that process the system will have to download some files again.


Understand, but the main bulk of the program will be saved right?

What process?


----------



## cookieboyeli

Hey can anyone help me run Crossfire and mantle? I'm getting this error when I enable mantle and restart.

At first it was giving me a no VRAM error as soon as I started (1 tab open in chrome, nothing else open) I know 2GB VRAM is enough because I was just using a 770 no problem in the exact machine. I haven't changed any settings either.
I think I might have gotten Crossfire running with DirectX but the perfoverlay graph was not very good, the GPU was stuttering up and down so fast it made a solid thick bar. I can't check GPU usage or VRAM usage with MSI Afterburner 4.1.0. GPU usage says 0%.
Origin overlay is off, closing MSI afterburner makes no difference.







Darn it AMD I just want to play.

EDIT: ULPS is off, setting clocks to 1000 or 1200 doesn't even matter. I'm using two ASUS 270X's. Driver is the new 15.x beta


----------



## qcktthfm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Understand, but the main bulk of the program will be saved right?
> What process?


Just backup the whole Battlefield 4 folder under Origin.

Save game if not in Origin cloud
http://pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/Battlefield_4#Save_game_data_location

If anything wrong in your system, just copy them back after.
That's what we do with Steam games too.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

You can use WinRAR to compress the files and write them to a back up HDD.

That's what I do with all my games. That way if I'm not playing a game I can uninstall it, then reinstall it when I want. Also useful for modded games, then you don't have to reinstall all the mods again.


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Hey can anyone help me run Crossfire and mantle? I'm getting this error when I enable mantle and restart.
> 
> At first it was giving me a no VRAM error as soon as I started (1 tab open in chrome, nothing else open) I know 2GB VRAM is enough because I was just using a 770 no problem in the exact machine. I haven't changed any settings either.
> I think I might have gotten Crossfire running with DirectX but the perfoverlay graph was not very good, the GPU was stuttering up and down so fast it made a solid thick bar. I can't check GPU usage or VRAM usage with MSI Afterburner 4.1.0. GPU usage says 0%.
> Origin overlay is off, closing MSI afterburner makes no difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darn it AMD I just want to play.
> 
> EDIT: ULPS is off, setting clocks to 1000 or 1200 doesn't even matter. I'm using two ASUS 270X's. Driver is the new 15.x beta


If you have config.cfg file in Battlefield 4 folder, move it somewhere else or save it somewhere and delete it.

I had an issue where I had some custom lines in config.cfg file to improve performance but Mantle was not having it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Can I download the BF4 file and save it so everytime I need to reinstall it I don't have to keep downloading it?


Yes, I have my BF4 saved a separate Hard Drive like that.

I will start downloading in Origin, let it get to 3-4%, close Origin, replace that download folder with full game from another HDD, start Origin, it will see that the whole game is already downloaded and install it for you.

Works for when I reinstall Windows 8.1

I only had an issue where it did not recognize once, and that was with Hardline Alpha when it came out in the summer, where it refused to take a backup file and wanted to redownload the whole thing


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Can I download the BF4 file and save it so everytime I need to reinstall it I don't have to keep downloading it?


Yes, but, you may need to do some quick registry fixes in order to get the DLC to work. This is how to do it for China Rising:
Quote:


> 1. Log out and fully exit Origin
> 2. Open your Registry Editor - Type in regedit on the Start Menu Search field and press Enter
> 3. Navigate through HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE > SOFTWARE > Wow6432Node > EA Games > Battlefield 4
> 4. Check if there is a folder named Xpack1 under Battlefield 4
> If YES -> Click on Xpack1, on the right pane check if there is a string named Installed, the Value data should be True
> If NO - right-click on Battlefield 4 > New > Key
> - a new folder will be created, name it Xpack1
> - right-click on Xpack1 > New > String Value > name it Installed
> - on the right-pane, double-click on Installed, set Value Data to True
> 5. Exit Registry Editor


For the other DLC, the Xpack number differs... just be aware one of the DLC's is Xpack0 (which confused me







)


----------



## By-Tor

Thanks everyone for the help. I may give this a go..


----------



## xNutella

back to the game with GTX980 + ASUS PG278Q ROG Swift. G-sync feels a bit smoother indeed.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Thanks everyone for the help. I may give this a go..


Yes it works just fine. You don't even need to start a download. The folder path just needs to remain and Origin will start around ~%95 complete with all the files already there.
You do need to do the registry edit but only once I believe.

I just did this the other day.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qcktthfm1*
> 
> Just backup the whole Battlefield 4 folder under Origin.
> 
> Save game if not in Origin cloud
> http://pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/Battlefield_4#Save_game_data_location
> 
> If anything wrong in your system, just copy them back after.
> That's what we do with Steam games too.


I have all my Steam and Origin games on my second SSD. When reinstalling the OS on the first SSD, all I have to do is repair/verify the game files in Steam and Origin. This only takes a couple of minutes and saves a ton of time not having to re-download everything over again.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Why does the browser tell me there are only like 5 servers with people in them?

I just got premium, I search for a server (no search restrictions at all - only ranked games) and only the first 5 or 6 servers have people in them. What gives, I know there's more than 6 games in the entire world right now.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Why does the browser tell me there are only like 5 servers with people in them?
> 
> I just got premium, I search for a server (no search restrictions at all - only ranked games) and only the first 5 or 6 servers have people in them. What gives, I know there's more than 6 games in the entire world right now.


Un-tick ranked server.... surely you would have tried that before posting though. . .


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Why does the browser tell me there are only like 5 servers with people in them?
> 
> I just got premium, I search for a server (no search restrictions at all - only ranked games) and only the first 5 or 6 servers have people in them. What gives, I know there's more than 6 games in the entire world right now.


I ran into such an issue, unticking ranked server box doesn't always help.

What you do is press "reset" on the right of the search in Advanced Search, then it will show servers

It's a glitch


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I got the issue fixed, it was another setting.

Buuuuut, now I'm stuck in DX11. There is no option to change to Mantle. I cleared the Mantle cache files and enabled it under the profile settings file, but no luck still.

Even better is the fact that DX11 crashes every 5 minutes. How does DICE manage to break a 1.5 year old game so badly? Thank God I did not pay a cent for this game and Premium.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I got the issue fixed, it was another setting.
> 
> Buuuuut, now I'm stuck in DX11. There is no option to change to Mantle. I cleared the Mantle cache files and enabled it under the profile settings file, but no luck still.
> 
> Even better is the fact that DX11 crashes every 5 minutes. How does DICE manage to break a 1.5 year old game so badly? Thank God I did not pay a cent for this game and Premium.


The game is fine.









If youre just going to be negative about it why even come here to the thread?

There must be a problem on your end. My buddy has very similar specs to you and hes on Mantle fine.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> The game is fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If youre just going to be negative about it why even come here to the thread?
> 
> There must be a problem on your end. My buddy has very similar specs to you and hes on Mantle fine.


Because I'm trying to figure out how to fix the problem.

Also, it's not just me, there are a bunch of other people having the same issue.


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I got the issue fixed, it was another setting.
> 
> Buuuuut, now I'm stuck in DX11. There is no option to change to Mantle. I cleared the Mantle cache files and enabled it under the profile settings file, but no luck still.
> 
> Even better is the fact that DX11 crashes every 5 minutes. How does DICE manage to break a 1.5 year old game so badly? Thank God I did not pay a cent for this game and Premium.


If you have config.cfg file in your BF4 folder move it somewhere else or delete it if you don't care for it. Usually it's the issue. Mantle is too picky about stuff in console commands, even when I had just motion blur turned of using console commands when suppressed it wouldn't start in Mantle.

As soon as config.cfg was removed I was sailing.

Maybe the patch though, who knows


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> If you have config.cfg file in your BF4 folder move it somewhere else or delete it if you don't care for it. Usually it's the issue. Mantle is too picky about stuff in console commands, even when I had just motion blur turned of using console commands when suppressed it wouldn't start in Mantle.
> 
> As soon as config.cfg was removed I was sailing.
> 
> Maybe the patch though, who knows


Thanks for the recommendation but no luck.
I also tried repairing my game files but that didn't work either.


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation but no luck.
> I also tried repairing my game files but that didn't work either.


So what happens when you try to start the game? What error do you get if any?


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> So what happens when you try to start the game? What error do you get if any?


It starts and actually runs pretty well, but within a few minutes I get the "BF4.exe has stopped working" and the game force closes. I also can't switch to Mantle, there is no option.


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> It starts and actually runs pretty well, but within a few minutes I get the "BF4.exe has stopped working" and the game force closes. I also can't switch to Mantle, there is no option.


Oh, well that's something new.

I heard on Levelcap's channel that since the patch people are now experiencing the crashes, which is real shi if you ask me, but it seems only some people are experiencing it.

Sounds like a new bug. Regular "fix this break that" patch by DICE.

You can disable Directx 11 by editing config file, try this:
Quote:


> RenderDevice.Dx11Enable 0
> RenderDevice.Dx11Dot1Enable 0
> RenderDevice.Dx11Dot1RuntimeEnable 0
> RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 0
> Thread.MaxProcessorCount 8 <-- change this to the number of CPU cores you have. Not being held responsible!
> WorldRender.TransparencyShadowmapsEnable 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurEnable 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurForceOn 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurFixedShutterTime 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurMax 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurQuality 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurMaxSampleCount 0
> WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapEnable 0
> WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapResolution 256
> WorldRender.LightTileCsPathEnable 0
> WorldRender.PlanarReflectionEnable 0
> RenderDevice.RenderAheadLimit 2
> PostProcess.DynamicAOEnable 0
> PerfOverlay.DrawFps 1


See if you crash then


----------



## mtbiker033

had 3 friends playing in a server, 3 of the 4 of us got "bf4 has stopped working" at the exact same time, happened 3 times............cmon man


----------



## the9quad

Mantle bug introduced in this patch is when rendering with Mantle, if you use thermal vision in a tank it will essentially be black and white (the terrain is essentially a pitch black.). If you're using DX11 it works fine i.e various shades of black to white. (i.e you can actually see the terrain as it i has various shades of grey.)


----------



## e4et

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Mantle bug introduced in this patch is when rendering with Mantle, if you use thermal vision in a tank it will essentially be black and white (the terrain is essentially a pitch black.). If you're using DX11 it works fine i.e various shades of black to white. (i.e you can actually see the terrain as it i has various shades of grey.)


I have the same issue while using DX, it realy puts some serious strain on th eyes.


----------



## OutlawII

BF4 sucks and is buggy end of story!


----------



## caymandive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Mantle bug introduced in this patch is when rendering with Mantle, if you use thermal vision in a tank it will essentially be black and white (the terrain is essentially a pitch black.). If you're using DX11 it works fine i.e various shades of black to white. (i.e you can actually see the terrain as it i has various shades of grey.)


I too noticed the black and white thermal vision issue and it's horrible! I used to used it all the time, but now it's painful. Hope they can fix that soon. :mad


----------



## Kuivamaa

Sometimes I get stuck in the revive screen as well. Can only quit and rejoin.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> Oh, well that's something new.
> 
> I heard on Levelcap's channel that since the patch people are now experiencing the crashes, which is real shi if you ask me, but it seems only some people are experiencing it.
> 
> Sounds like a new bug. Regular "fix this break that" patch by DICE.
> 
> You can disable Directx 11 by editing config file, try this:
> See if you crash then


I think one of your solutions solved the problem. I don't crash in DX11 any more. Still no Mantle, but whatever, at least the game runs OK.


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I think one of your solutions solved the problem. I don't crash in DX11 any more. Still no Mantle, but whatever, at least the game runs OK.


Great, that solved that issue for me a while back when I disabled DX11 and DX11.1


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

When I exit BF4 online, ir sort of does then I get a message saying it stopped working and crashed ?????? Its possibly related to AMDs raptr.exe which is some AMD gaming thing which I accidentally installed with the CCC beta drivers

Anyone else have that issue ?????


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> When I exit BF4 online, ir sort of does then I get a message saying it stopped working and crashed ?????? Its possibly related to AMDs raptr.exe which is some AMD gaming thing which I accidentally installed with the CCC beta drivers
> 
> Anyone else have that issue ?????


Yes this is happening to me too. Its a feature of the latest patch. I do not have raptor installed.


----------



## keikei




----------



## DR4G00N

Anyone else having problems with crashing when AA is enabled using crossfire?

I got around it by setting the res scaling to 200% @ 1080p Ultra w/o MSAA. My fps sits around 80-100 but the frametimes are a bit too high, though the game is still sort-of playable.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I get stuttering if I set res scale past 150% or so.


----------



## SgtRotty

When using screen resolution, does msaa and post processing need set to off??


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Anyone else having problems with crashing when AA is enabled using crossfire?
> 
> I got around it by setting the res scaling to 200% @ 1080p Ultra w/o MSAA. My fps sits around 80-100 but the frametimes are a bit too high, though the game is still sort-of playable.


Works fine for me, but I am only at 1440p with 3 290x's. Dx11 is much faster than mantle though which is weird. I think they went back to the high resource frame pacing as default again. Res scale is at 100% for me. FPS is pretty high on some maps 200-300 fps, others it is 90-120 fps. On the other hand I'm always streaming at 720p/30fps when I am playing.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Why does BF4 sometimes use 7GB of ram so that it can't be played ??? This problem only happens sometimes, and just lately. I just got 8GB, and I have +6GB as a pagefile on a SSD

I don't get it, I have to exit it when it happens, since the whole system can't handle that plus 1.5GB for normal use of win7 + firefox+ rest

Also whats happened to the infrared view on tanks?? Its very very hard to see anything now, is that another problem with the new patch ??????? It also has made BF4 crash upon EXIT

And the game has crashed twice while in the middle of a game now today too


----------



## devilhead

hi, where is best place to buy cd key for bf4/ bf hardline? (send me PM) i forgot where i have bought mine bf 4 premium


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> Why does BF4 sometimes use 7GB of ram so that it can't be played ??? This problem only happens sometimes, and just lately. I just got 8GB, and I have +6GB as a pagefile on a SSD
> 
> I don't get it, I have to exit it when it happens, since the whole system can't handle that plus 1.5GB for normal use of win7 + firefox+ rest
> 
> Also whats happened to the infrared view on tanks?? Its very very hard to see anything now, is that another problem with the new patch ??????? It also has made BF4 crash upon EXIT
> 
> And the game has crashed twice while in the middle of a game now today too


What do you mean 'can't handle'? Windows is meant to use as much as RAM as possible... Otherwise It's just sitting there empty like a waste of money.

When I had 8gb it also used to use about 7gb including system memory. It's intelligent so it never exceeds that, but doesn't leave RAM wasted when it could be utilised.

Also, for me, bf4 usually crashes on exit... No biggy.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> What do you mean 'can't handle'? Windows is meant to use as much as RAM as possible... Otherwise It's just sitting there empty like a waste of money.
> 
> When I had 8gb it also used to use about 7gb including system memory. It's intelligent so it never exceeds that, but doesn't leave RAM wasted when it could be utilised.
> 
> Also, for me, bf4 usually crashes on exit... No biggy.


Well that means all 8GB of ram is used, and the whole rig slows right down, I have to exit BF4, its unplayable, and the desktop keeps freezing/lagging during that too

Its some type of problem, not normal


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> Well that means all 8GB of ram is used, and the whole rig slows right down, I have to exit BF4, its unplayable, and the desktop keeps freezing/lagging during that too
> 
> Its some type of problem, not normal


Ah, in that case it sounds like there is a memory leak somewhere. Actually, the most common memory leaks recently were with Mantle, although I believe they were fixed.

BF4 does use a lot of RAM and it looks like it will fill all 8GB, but usually is quite intelligent. So just make sure that it's not potential a GPU memory leak or another issue instead.

I am playing with a very similar setup to you with no issues. The last problem I ever had was with Mantle and it using all 3GB of RAM on my GPU (before I got this 290).


----------



## ltg2227

how do you monitor GPU and CPU usage in game?


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> how do you monitor GPU and CPU usage in game?


For On Screen CPU - GPU Performance Graph Type In Console:
perfoverlay.drawgraph 1
press enter to enable


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Ah, in that case it sounds like there is a memory leak somewhere. Actually, the most common memory leaks recently were with Mantle, although I believe they were fixed.


I would get real bad memory leaks in BF4, but as of late it looks as if it has been fixed...


----------



## ltg2227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> For On Screen CPU - GPU Performance Graph Type In Console:
> perfoverlay.drawgraph 1
> press enter to enable


i tried that but i get a graph with numbers at the bottom that i dont understand what they mean. Is there a command that will let me see in percentages how much GPU and CPU is in use?


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> i tried that but i get a graph with numbers at the bottom that i dont understand what they mean. Is there a command that will let me see in percentages how much GPU and CPU is in use?


Try Rivatuner.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> Why does BF4 sometimes use 7GB of ram so that it can't be played ??? This problem only happens sometimes, and just lately. I just got 8GB, and I have +6GB as a pagefile on a SSD
> 
> I don't get it, I have to exit it when it happens, since the whole system can't handle that plus 1.5GB for normal use of win7 + firefox+ rest
> 
> Also whats happened to the infrared view on tanks?? Its very very hard to see anything now, is that another problem with the new patch ??????? It also has made BF4 crash upon EXIT
> 
> And the game has crashed twice while in the middle of a game now today too


Try tripling that pagefile, I see BF4 use up to 15GB.


----------



## XLifted

Finally getting new GPU, so how is the BF4 since the patch?


----------



## SalmonTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> Finally getting new GPU, so how is the BF4 since the patch?


Now there is a kill cam bug that shows a revive screen that you can't get out of unless the round end or you quit the game - it is rage inducing. The helicopters are way more agile now, especially the attack chopper. You don't get hung up on small obstacles (like door entrances or curbs) as much as before. You can make your "red dot sight" and hit markers different colors now.

Seems like DICE fixes as much as they break with each patch.


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalmonTaco*
> 
> *Now there is a kill cam bug that shows a revive screen that you can't get out of unless the round end or you quit the game - it is rage inducing.* The helicopters are way more agile now, especially the attack chopper. You don't get hung up on small obstacles (like door entrances or curbs) as much as before. You can make your "red dot sight" and hit markers different colors now.
> 
> Seems like DICE fixes as much as they break with each patch.


LOL!

I remember that one, it was in the game 2 times before. I guess it must come back the third time. It's only fair.









Dice just keeps sweeping that problem under the couch, I KNOW IT!

It'a probably somewhere in the code and needs to be reworked completely, or they keep forgetting to fix it every time a huge patch rolls out. That's my theory.

I thought Scout heli did not get any movement improvements, did it?

It was already so damn agile.

*Now...*object collision is something I will test on Siege to confirm for myself







that rubble at C is murderous (literally)


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> LOL!
> 
> I remember that one, it was in the game 2 times before. I guess it must come back the third time. It's only fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dice just keeps sweeping that problem under the couch, I KNOW IT!
> 
> It'a probably somewhere in the code and needs to be reworked completely, or they keep forgetting to fix it every time a huge patch rolls out. That's my theory.
> 
> I thought Scout heli did not get any movement improvements, did it?
> 
> It was already so damn agile.
> 
> *Now...*object collision is something I will test on Siege to confirm for myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that rubble at C is murderous (literally)


Scout chopper changed a lot, you can do loops and everything. Its a lot more like BF2 now... which is good!


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> Finally getting new GPU, so how is the BF4 since the patch?


It keeps crashing on exit, and crashed 4-5 times now in game too

FAIL

2 games in a row it crashed now, and last night I was on a proper rampage with like 20k/4d and then it crashed


----------



## thrgk

Bf works fine for me. Never have an issue. Works flawlessly. Don't let all the bad scare you away. I feel "haters gonna hate" and are more outspoken then those of us who have no issues.


----------



## SalmonTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Bf works fine for me. Never have an issue. Works flawlessly. Don't let all the bad scare you away. I feel "haters gonna hate" and are more outspoken then those of us who have no issues.


I love BF4 and play it all the time.

It does have some bugs though, even folks like Xfactor have found the kill cam bug annoying. Just sayin.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> LOL!
> 
> I remember that one, it was in the game 2 times before. I guess it must come back the third time. It's only fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dice just keeps sweeping that problem under the couch, I KNOW IT!
> 
> It'a probably somewhere in the code and needs to be reworked completely, or they keep forgetting to fix it every time a huge patch rolls out. That's my theory.
> 
> I thought Scout heli did not get any movement improvements, did it?
> 
> It was already so damn agile.
> 
> *Now...*object collision is something I will test on Siege to confirm for myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that rubble at C is murderous (literally)


Scout heli is quite a beast now. I have no problem taking down attack helis, transport helis, and both jets with just the 7.62 miniguns.

Pretty much the only thing that can rival the scout heli any more is the mobile AA.


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Scout heli is quite a beast now. I have no problem taking down attack helis, transport helis, and both jets with just the 7.62 miniguns.
> 
> Pretty much the only thing that can rival the scout heli any more is the mobile AA.


That's awesome, since I love scout.

I learned to pilot helis with scout, then went to use attack chopper.

You can do so many crazy things in the scout it's hilarious


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Bf works fine for me. Never have an issue. Works flawlessly. Don't let all the bad scare you away. I feel "haters gonna hate" and are more outspoken then those of us who have no issues.


Agreed. Bf haven't crashed in over a year for me. Looks like computers are like fingerprints, everyone is different


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Scout heli is quite a beast now. I have no problem taking down attack helis, transport helis, and both jets with just the 7.62 miniguns.
> 
> Pretty much the only thing that can rival the scout heli any more is the mobile AA.


A scout heli can take out a 2 man attack chopper and jets - yup sounds balanced now.....


----------



## 98uk

What main guns do people use on the scout choppers? The mini gun or the other? I'm always torn between the two!


----------



## Mhill2029

Just recently bought BF4, and boy it's different from what I was used to in BF3. Looks beautiful indeed, but has a sense of slowness about it....


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Just recently bought BF4, and boy it's different from what I was used to in BF3. Looks beautiful indeed, but has a sense of slowness about it....


Change FOV to 110, it makes a huge difference.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> What main guns do people use on the scout choppers? The mini gun or the other? I'm always torn between the two!


most competitive scout heli pilots use the mini gun + belt feeder, but i guess for most people the mini-gun is too hard to use against infantry so people opt for the cannons.

the mini-gun is the best gun though for scout heli since it annihilates jets/heli's but requires a bit of accuracy when attacking infantry


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Change FOV to 110, it makes a huge difference.


Thanks, yeah it does indeed.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

So is everyone playing CTE/Hardline now or is the server browser FUBAR again like it was in BF3?

I looked for servers last night for about 20 minutes I couldnt ever get any more than 2-3 populated servers to show up in NA... Hundreds of empties though...

Havnt played in probably 5 months and got the itch


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> So is everyone playing CTE/Hardline now or is the server browser FUBAR again like it was in BF3?
> 
> I looked for servers last night for about 20 minutes I couldnt ever get any more than 2-3 populated servers to show up in NA... Hundreds of empties though...
> 
> Havnt played in probably 5 months and got the itch


Reset filters, there are many, many active servers.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> What main guns do people use on the scout choppers? The mini gun or the other? I'm always torn between the two!


Minigun is miles better. You can hit other aircraft that are out of range of heatseekers (>500m) if you're accurate and it still wrecks infantry. Plus if you tap the fire button you never need to reload.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> So is everyone playing CTE/Hardline now or is the server browser FUBAR again like it was in BF3?
> 
> I looked for servers last night for about 20 minutes I couldnt ever get any more than 2-3 populated servers to show up in NA... Hundreds of empties though...
> 
> Havnt played in probably 5 months and got the itch


Adjust your filters


----------



## jason387

Hey guys I know this might be a little late but I've started making bF4 videos. Made one last night while using the M412 REX. Have a look and tell me what you think.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Minigun is miles better. You can hit other aircraft that are out of range of heatseekers (>500m) if you're accurate and it still wrecks infantry. Plus if you tap the fire button you never need to reload.


Pretty much this... Mini-Gun + Belt Feeder...

I occasionally switch to the heavy canon on maps like Silk Road when the enemy pilots are bad. Not too hard to take out weakened tanks with it and it's very effective on infantry.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Pretty much this... Mini-Gun + Belt Feeder...
> 
> I occasionally switch to the heavy canon on maps like Silk Road when the enemy pilots are bad. Not too hard to take out weakened tanks with it and it's very effective on infantry.


I prefer the stealth coating..

With bursts the minigun never needs to reload, the gyro stabilizer is meh and the radar upgrades aren't that great. Lock ons are one of the scout heli's biggest weaknesses and having the stealth coating helps the pilot get away sometimes.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Not sure what it is, but lately I feel like the accuracy or hit percentage is way off.
It isnt consistent, but there are plenty of times I have unloaded different things from gun clips to vehicle weapons and am not seeing any sign of it connecting at all.

First time I have noticed it at least this bad, is it just me? Any suggestions for a fix?


----------



## the9quad

between the revive bug and the broken thermal vision this patch has been pretty bad for me.


----------



## SalmonTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> between the revive bug and the broken thermal vision this patch has been pretty bad for me.


The damage indication is all screwed up now too. Seems like its off by 180 degrees - I was playing Locker and kept getting hit from behind (or so it seemed) at times I knew we had cleared the area and moved ahead.

The game runs smooth and all but the current patch is garbage.


----------



## leetmode

nvm


----------



## <({D34TH})>

I believe the revive bug is getting a hot fix on Monday or Tuesday , according to @tiggr_ on Twitter (DICE LA dev)


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *<({D34TH})>*
> 
> I believe the revive bug is getting a hot fix on Monday or Tuesday , according to @tiggr_ on Twitter (DICE LA dev)


yeah I was wondering where we send the crash reports, I just crashed in the middle of a game for about the 6th time, usually it just crashes when I exit the game.

But it looked really nasty on screen this time, don't ever like seeing those bad GPU omens

here's the crash report

Problem Event Name: BEX64
Application Name: bf4.exe
Application Version: 1.4.2.25648
Application Timestamp: 54e3fd7a
Fault Module Name: StackHash_1dc2
Fault Module Version: 0.0.0.0
Fault Module Timestamp: 00000000
Exception Offset: 0000000000000000
Exception Code: c0000005
Exception Data: 0000000000000008
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
Locale ID: 1033
Additional Information 1: 1dc2
Additional Information 2: 1dc22fb1de37d348f27e54dbb5278e7d
Additional Information 3: eae3
Additional Information 4: eae36a4b5ffb27c9d33117f4125a75c2

Also 1 funny thing in Dawn Breaker, there's a place in a tunnel, its pitch black, me and a teammate where stuck there for 2 minutes, just firing handguns for a bit of light. He got out somehow, then I did too, but it was crazy, no idea what I was stuck on.

Also in BF3 I can only remember 5 non-expansion maps
-firestorm ?? the desert with the oil tanks and refinery
-caspian border
-Norshir Canals
-now forget the 4th
-Tehran Hwy (just remembered the 5th)


----------



## bluedevil

Anyone know the best place to get a heavily discounted copy of BF Hardline Premium?

Best I could find is this.
http://www.gamesdeal.com/battlefield-hardline-premium-edition-pc.html?a_aid=shoppingen


----------



## <({D34TH})>

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Anyone know the best place to get a heavily discounted copy of BF Hardline Premium?
> 
> Best I could find is this.
> http://www.gamesdeal.com/battlefield-hardline-premium-edition-pc.html?a_aid=shoppingen


You could try g2a.com if you wanna get your feet wet with questionable business practices..


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *<({D34TH})>*
> 
> You could try g2a.com if you wanna get your feet wet with questionable business practices..


I said screw it. Bought the Digital Deluxe version from Origin.







I will wait for Premium to drop in price.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

How do I participate in the BF4 CTE?


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> How do I participate in the BF4 CTE?


You need premium.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Nevermind, somebody linked me to it. Thanks.


----------



## the9quad

I love it when someone is bad in a helo, not impressive or anything just love shooting people down.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I prefer the stealth coating..
> 
> With bursts the minigun never needs to reload, the gyro stabilizer is meh and the radar upgrades aren't that great. Lock ons are one of the scout heli's biggest weaknesses and having the stealth coating helps the pilot get away sometimes.


a veteran/very experienced scout pilot will always run belt feeder over stealth

stealth doesnt help too much against lockons.

i speak by experience. i have almost 40k kills in heli.


----------



## 98uk

I tried out miniguns on the scout chopper and they seem to have been buffed? With decent accuracy, they kill very quickly.

Something changed recently then? I tried a few months ago and they were pants.


----------



## bigaza2151

Whens this next patch due? Still pissed about how many frames i lost with the recent patches, gotta run in on medium now and mantle has been janky as hell for months so thats outta the question too


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> a veteran/very experienced scout pilot will always run belt feeder over stealth
> 
> stealth doesnt help too much against lockons.
> 
> i speak by experience. i have almost 40k kills in heli.


That's why I said I prefer stealth coating. I'm by no means a veteran (I just don't have the time to dedicate) but I can definitely hold my own in a scout heli.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I love it when someone is bad in a helo, not impressive or anything just love shooting people down.


I've only hit a heli with a tank a handful of times, and half those times it didn't blow up the helicopter right away so when everyone died I didn't get any kills. Still incredibly satisfying.


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> That's why I said I prefer stealth coating. I'm by no means a veteran (I just don't have the time to dedicate) but I can definitely hold my own in a scout heli.
> I've only hit a heli with a tank a handful of times, and half those times it didn't blow up the helicopter right away so when everyone died I didn't get any kills. Still incredibly satisfying.


First curve in learning is steep in tank vs chopper, after this it's very effortless.

The main thing is to be patient and time it. Just calculating the distance.

I learned with sabot shell, and then went back to AP shell.

Sabot will always do 97%, pretty sure it's one hit kill with AP shell. At least all of the times I've hit the chop with that one (could have been damaged of course)


----------



## Gamer_Josh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I love it when someone is bad in a helo, not impressive or anything just love shooting people down.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I've only hit a heli with a tank a handful of times, and half those times it didn't blow up the helicopter right away so when everyone died I didn't get any kills. Still incredibly satisfying.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> First curve in learning is steep in tank vs chopper, after this it's very effortless.
> 
> The main thing is to be patient and time it. Just calculating the distance.
> 
> I learned with sabot shell, and then went back to AP shell.
> 
> Sabot will always do 97%, pretty sure it's one hit kill with AP shell. At least all of the times I've hit the chop with that one (could have been damaged of course)


I do find it very satisfying. I also love taking them out with a well-placed RPG. Especially when they're circling and hovering around pestering me while I'm on foot.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> First curve in learning is steep in tank vs chopper, after this it's very effortless.
> 
> The main thing is to be patient and time it. Just calculating the distance.
> 
> I learned with sabot shell, and then went back to AP shell.
> 
> Sabot will always do 97%, pretty sure it's one hit kill with AP shell. At least all of the times I've hit the chop with that one (could have been damaged of course)


In every other bf game it was one shot kill, not so in bf 4 it's ******ed. Very easy to kill armor with air, not so much the other way around it should be a one shot kill always with a tank or rpgs imo. I usually get two or three helo kills a round when I try. Good helo pilots won't let you get the angle though.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamer_Josh*
> 
> I do find it very satisfying. I also love taking them out with a well-placed RPG. Especially when they're circling and hovering around pestering me while I'm on foot.


I think I've only gotten a few RPG hits. With the SRAW however..

Also, seeing jets taken out by RPG's is sooo funny. I've never done it but I've seen it, and once I even got taken out by an RPG. I was doing a strafing run on a transport heli and figured they were defenseless. I was wrong lmao.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> In every other bf game it was one shot kill, not so in bf 4 it's ******ed. Very easy to kill armor with air, not so much the other way around it should be a one shot kill always with a tank or rpgs imo. I usually get two or three helo kills a round when I try. Good helo pilots won't let you get the angle though.


I agree, a few times I hit a transport heli with a sabot round and it does like 78% damage. They all bail, die on impact with the ground and the heli blows up on impact. I get no kills, not even point for blowing up the vehicle.


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> In every other bf game it was one shot kill, not so in bf 4 it's ******ed. Very easy to kill armor with air, not so much the other way around it should be a one shot kill always with a tank or rpgs imo. I usually get two or three helo kills a round when I try. Good helo pilots won't let you get the angle though.


I agree with that statement, should be 1 hit kill.

Same here man, knowing what I can do to a chopper, I stay way up away from tanks for that reason.

Ever felt like you were hovering a bit too low and someone is aiming at you, and then second later you are killed?

I have plenty. I call it intuition








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I think I've only gotten a few RPG hits. With the SRAW however..
> 
> Also, seeing jets taken out by RPG's is sooo funny. I've never done it but I've seen it, and once I even got taken out by an RPG. I was doing a strafing run on a transport heli and figured they were defenseless. I was wrong lmao.
> I agree, a few times I hit a transport heli with a sabot round and it does like 78% damage. They all bail, die on impact with the ground and the heli blows up on impact. I get no kills, not even point for blowing up the vehicle.


Check out this guy, he is the god of RPG imo







)

https://www.youtube.com/user/RustyRecoil/videos

And his boy Norry Rampage: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vt_fazWgA9c


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> I agree with that statement, should be 1 hit kill.
> 
> Same here man, knowing what I can do to a chopper, I stay way up away from tanks for that reason.
> 
> Ever felt like you were hovering a bit too low and someone is aiming at you, and then second later you are killed?


I've taken out many a tank on Silk Road with the Scout Heli. You just have to know where you're safe and where you're not. I'm an above average pilot, so that helps. If they can't get the angle, you can just wear them down slowly with the big cannon while circling right above them.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Not sure if this has been asked...

Not sure if this will be possible...

When Win 10 comes out along with DX12, do you guys think BF4 will update to be able to utilize dx12 and gain the 30% performance gain? I think it would be rather easy to do, but then again it might be a pain the butt too. Not sure. Just want to know your thoughts, or info on the matter.


----------



## Azuredragon1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Not sure if this has been asked...
> 
> Not sure if this will be possible...
> 
> When Win 10 comes out along with DX12, do you guys think BF4 will update to be able to utilize dx12 and gain the 30% performance gain? I think it would be rather easy to do, but then again it might be a pain the butt too. Not sure. Just want to know your thoughts, or info on the matter.


Mostly likely no because they will need to rewrite Frostbite to support DX12 and then recode the game to DX12, so maybe as a "re-release" maybe.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Not sure if this has been asked...
> 
> Not sure if this will be possible...
> 
> When Win 10 comes out along with DX12, do you guys think BF4 will update to be able to utilize dx12 and gain the 30% performance gain? I think it would be rather easy to do, but then again it might be a pain the butt too. Not sure. Just want to know your thoughts, or info on the matter.


Nope, given the work that'd likely have to go into that, not a chance.

I suspect it would be saved for BF5.


----------



## the9quad

Then again apparently mantle and dx12 aren't that different and it supposed to be relatively simple to port mantle to dx12, so who knows.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Then again apparently mantle and dx12 aren't that different and it supposed to be relatively simple to port mantle to dx12, so who knows.


I just don't see them putting forth any effort to do this in BF4. They just need to move on to Battlefront at this point. Plus Win10 is not even released yet, and may not be until July or later per the latest MS ramblings.


----------



## xSociety

CTE getting HUGE network update. Info you send the server will now be tied to your framerate and soon info from the server will be 60Hz+ as well. Hell yea!


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

So does this mean faster framerate = faster server updates?

Doesn't that give an unfair advantage to people who have better hardware/run lower settings?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> So does this mean faster framerate = faster server updates?
> 
> Doesn't that give an unfair advantage to people who have better hardware/run lower settings?


I would think so... However, big however, so very few people are playing at 30fps (it's currently 30hz) that I'm not sure it's worth keeping the limit low just for them.

The vast majority of folks are around 60fps minimum which means it should still be quite even.

Also those with 120 screens gain nothing because the limit is still 60hz.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

That video said there is no limit, it syncs to framerate. So if someone is playing low settings at 150fps they would have an advantage over someone playing on ultra at 60fps.

At least that is my understanding of it.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> That video said there is no limit, it syncs to framerate. So if someone is playing low settings at 150fps they would have an advantage over someone playing on ultra at 60fps.
> 
> At least that is my understanding of it.


No, otherwise that would be crazy. It has to be capped otherwise you could flood the server with data.

I believe 60hz is the max and is technically double what it is now.


----------



## Methodical

I'm gonna have to start playing BF4 more. For some reason, I have not really gotten into this game. I know when I tried in the past, I could never get in on a map; kept getting booted and gave up.


----------



## Zakharov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> That video said there is no limit, it syncs to framerate. So if someone is playing low settings at 150fps they would have an advantage over someone playing on ultra at 60fps.
> 
> At least that is my understanding of it.


As I currently understand it, the rate at which you send information to the server can go up to 60Hz, but the rate at which the server sends information to the client (your computer) is still at 30Hz (this is the tick rate/simulation rate IIRC).

This will only apply for bullets for the time being.

I believe in this isn't going to provide any real advantage. Rather, it'll probably make it so that you can avoid crappy hit registration and stuff like that.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakharov*
> 
> As I currently understand it, the rate at which you send information to the server can go up to 60Hz, but the rate at which the server sends information to the client (your computer) is still at 30Hz (this is the tick rate/simulation rate IIRC).
> 
> This will only apply for bullets for the time being.
> 
> I believe in this isn't going to provide any real advantage. Rather, it'll probably make it so that you can avoid crappy hit registration and stuff like that.


Yes, the server won't have to wait as long to send you the information as it will be getting it from you at a much faster rate. Basically giving you the info you need at 30hz so we will be able to tell when each bullet hits us.

Can't wait for 60hz+ both ways.


----------



## vilius572

Hi! I have got Battlefield 4 since it came out. I don't play it so much (28 hours) and today I though I would like to play it and I noticed some weird flickering on the buildings. Flickering is not transparent but kinda greyish. I use i7 3770 oc'ed to 4.1ghz and gtx 780ti kingpin oc'ed to 1320mhz (1345mhz boost) and 1800mhz on memory. GPU is running at 1.38v and doesn't climb over 50c under load. (don't worry, this is multimeter readout)
What could possible cause the flickering? Drivers or game itself?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> So does this mean faster framerate = faster server updates?
> 
> Doesn't that give an unfair advantage to people who have better hardware/run lower settings?


If you're running below 40 fps you already have a large disadvantage, things just get aggravating down there lol. Higher tick rate sounds very nice though, at least whatever improvements they are making here should transfer to later games in the series or games that use the engine anyway. Very good news on that front.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> If you're running below 40 fps you already have a large disadvantage, things just get aggravating down there lol. Higher tick rate sounds very nice though, at least whatever improvements they are making here should transfer to later games in the series or games that use the engine anyway. Very good news on that front.


Yeah no doubt, I am at 60fps a solid 95% of the time. Any less is unbearable.


----------



## pez

Thought I'd pop in to ask a few questions since I started playing BF4 again:

I Googled about my FPS being locked (even though it wasn't set to 'on' in settings), so I've got that figured out; but I'm just kinda checking in to see if you guys recommend anymore performance or special settings/configs? I stay at 60FPS about 95% of the time on most maps, but Shanghai gets sketchy after the 'C' building goes down. I think I've got everything maxed, but I'm obviously going to go down to 'High'. I just kinda wanted to know if there were certain settings to aim for.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Thought I'd pop in to ask a few questions since I started playing BF4 again:
> 
> I Googled about my FPS being locked (even though it wasn't set to 'on' in settings), so I've got that figured out; but I'm just kinda checking in to see if you guys recommend anymore performance or special settings/configs? I stay at 60FPS about 95% of the time on most maps, but Shanghai gets sketchy after the 'C' building goes down. I think I've got everything maxed, but I'm obviously going to go down to 'High'. I just kinda wanted to know if there were certain settings to aim for.


I tend to play ultra/high on my 290 at 2560x1440. However, I turn down post processing and turn off SSAO as they eat a lot of power without providing much benefit.

Also, BF4 loves high speed ram. I'm on mobile so can't see your spec pc, but upgrading from 1600mhz to 2400mhz RAM made a substantial difference... Like night and day in terms of smoothness. I would day bar gpu, it's the best visible improvement I've had


----------



## pez

Yeah, it seems like everything now is GPU related. I had a weird stuttering before which was fixed by enabling HT or something strange. At this point I'm just nitpicking







.

I've got DDR3 2133, but I'll check out those other settings; thanks.


----------



## xSociety

Turn Effects and Post Process Quality to low or medium. It doesn't make that much difference but makes a huge impact on fps.

Test it: Go into the test range and turn Effects to Ultra, then get into the tank, turn on active protection, get out, get into LAV and begin firing at the tank you got out of. Notice the frame drops, then test again with Effects on Low.

Lighting Quality is another HUGE fps hog.


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Hi! I have got Battlefield 4 since it came out. I don't play it so much (28 hours) and today I though I would like to play it and I noticed some weird flickering on the buildings. Flickering is not transparent but kinda greyish. I use i7 3770 oc'ed to 4.1ghz and gtx 780ti kingpin oc'ed to 1320mhz (1345mhz boost) and 1800mhz on memory. GPU is running at 1.38v and doesn't climb over 50c under load. (don't worry, this is multimeter readout)
> What could possible cause the flickering? Drivers or game itself?


I had flickers when the game first released. Especially when looking through scopes

Update to the latest drivers.

The issue has been fixed for most part around 8-9 months ago. It's occasional for me, but that's BF4 itself.

If you got old drivers it will multiply those occasions.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> I had flickers when the game first released. Especially when looking through scopes
> 
> Update to the latest drivers.
> 
> The issue has been fixed for most part around 8-9 months ago. It's occasional for me, but that's BF4 itself.
> 
> If you got old drivers it will multiply those occasions.


I got the newest drivers. As you mentioned I can see most flickering when I'm looking through sniper. Nor quite sure if overclock is unstable or it's game itself


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> I got the newest drivers. As you mentioned I can see most flickering when I'm looking through sniper. Nor quite sure if overclock is unstable or it's game itself


Nah man, happens at stock clocks as well.

BF4 has lots of bugs, this is one of them.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> Nah man, happens at stock clocks as well.
> 
> BF4 has lots of bugs, this is one of them.


good then. I was afraid that my oc wasn't stable


----------



## DR4G00N

Getting a lot of rubber banding on mine, I don't know why either, Ping & fps are great.


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Getting a lot of rubber banding on mine, I don't know why either, Ping & fps are great.


If you are running Xfire which it looks like, support is not optimized for the game yet


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> If you are running Xfire which it looks like, support is not optimized for the game yet


But isn't rubber banding a server side issue?

It happens with and without crossfire.


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> But isn't rubber banding a server side issue?
> 
> It happens with and without crossfire.


I get it as well, but very little.

I almost never have it, as I tend to join servers of 50 ping and below.

Anything above that will introduce stutter for me.

I was responding specifically to a statement that said it's not "FPS or the connection"


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> If you are running Xfire which it looks like, support is not optimized for the game yet


WHAT!!! CFX works flawlessly in BF4. One of the very few games where you can get 100% usage out of every card you throw at it, and it scales like a dream. Except for the one patch about a year ago, that introduced some flickering which they fixed in like a week, CFX has been pretty much flawless since day one.


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> WHAT!!! CFX works flawlessly in BF4. One of the very few games where you can get 100% usage out of every card you throw at it, and it scales like a dream. Except for the one patch about a year ago, that introduced some flickering which they fixed in like a week, CFX has been pretty much flawless since day one.


I was talking about Hardline, I had both threads open in the tabs


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> I was talking about Hardline, I had both threads open in the tabs


Hardline works "for me" in CFX perfectly just like in BF4. Even though the omegas work better than the 15.3's. The new drivers have "optimized" CFX profiles for hardline, unfortunately the old omega drivers worked better lol ( i get about 30 fps more with the old omega's). Notice I said "for me" I understand that might not be everyone's case. no hitching or stuttering.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> "for me"


Rep for that,as 99.9% will just say flat out it works and if there is any problems,it is your machines fault.


----------



## Zakharov

DICE LA Dev tweeted this (look at the lower right): https://twitter.com/_jjju_/status/580127391340625920

All but confirms that the AN-94 will make it to BF4, as if we didn't get enough hints already.


----------



## thrgk

Anyone got 4k vs 1440 bf4 comparison shots or anyone do the switch ? Trying to determine if it's worth it as I don't think by using 200% resolution scale on my 1440 qnix gives good 4k'ness .


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakharov*
> 
> DICE LA Dev tweeted this (look at the lower right): https://twitter.com/_jjju_/status/580127391340625920
> 
> All but confirms that the AN-94 will make it to BF4, as if we didn't get enough hints already.


I don't see what confirms the AN-94.

Edit: Nvm, I think I see it.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> I don't see what confirms the AN-94.


----------



## bigaza2151

Good to see them working on so many new things and not just tweaked maps

Lol i bought hardline and after a few games i still came back to bf4


----------



## the9quad

The an94 was beast mode in bfbc2, loved that gun so much. Hopefully they bring it back just like it was then.


----------



## 98uk

Tbh, I rather see the G3 and the SA80 LSW from bf3 first


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Tbh, I rather see the G3 and the SA80 LSW from bf3 first


Well they said weapon packs so hopefully we get more than the AN-94.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

This has probably been covered, but I've been out of this thread for a while. I was playing on a hardcore server and for some reason my fps kept on dropping every ten seconds from 150 to 15 no matter the graphic settings. This is the first time the game has done this. As far I as know, everything is up to date. I'm thinking it was just a server issue, but if anyone can help me out that would be cool.


----------



## bigaza2151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> This has probably been covered, but I've been out of this thread for a while. I was playing on a hardcore server and for some reason my fps kept on dropping every ten seconds from 150 to 15 no matter the graphic settings. This is the first time the game has done this. As far I as know, everything is up to date. I'm thinking it was just a server issue, but if anyone can help me out that would be cool.


Dude its widespread since the winter patch, ive tryd at least 15 tweaks outside of game and theres really not a whole lot you can do till they fix it on the game end. I run on low now just maintain 90 fps but still see mid 50 dips which were unheard of since launch i ran it on high no probs


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> This has probably been covered, but I've been out of this thread for a while. I was playing on a hardcore server and for some reason my fps kept on dropping every ten seconds from 150 to 15 no matter the graphic settings. This is the first time the game has done this. As far I as know, everything is up to date. I'm thinking it was just a server issue, but if anyone can help me out that would be cool.


I've played everyday since the latest patch and have not come across this like the poster above me.


----------



## bigaza2151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> I've played everyday since the latest patch and have not come across this like the poster above me.


I fully understand that it hasnt affected everyone but theres been a perforance hit on both my builds and its not just radeon cards coz my brother owns a gtx970 and hes also noticed a performnce hit, its playable (for some) but its most definetly the winter patch if you google it


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Well, considering that I've been playing the past month without it acting up, and out of the blue it did it, It had me confused. Even with everything set on low it drops to 10 fps every ten seconds, it makes it unplayable.


----------



## 98uk

Disable Origin overlay.


----------



## Aesthethc

Hey im recruiting for my air platoon: [AvA] Air Versus Air























Our minimum requirements are *2.00 KDR or 100 Service Stars in helicopter + approval (with skill)*

Here is my profile: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/user/MeoowMix_AvA/

Here is the platoon: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/platoons/view/5509553530284109826/

Only looking for the most elite helicopter pilots and gunners. This platoon is intended for a place that elite pub farmers can find other elite pub farmers whether it be a pilot or gunner when farming casuals and going 100-150+ kills in a round.

If you feel you are qualified please send me a friend request on battlelog!

This is a pub farming platoon, so dont offer to 1v1 or 2v2 to get in -- intended for pub farmers with above 2.00 KDRs.

If you want to 1v1 or 2v2 ill be happy to set up a match in one of my private servers on [ACE] or [HHA].


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Hey im recruiting for my air platoon: [AvA] Air Versus Air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our minimum requirements are *2.00 KDR or 100 Service Stars in helicopter + approval (with skill)*
> 
> Here is my profile: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/user/MeoowMix_AvA/
> 
> Here is the platoon: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/platoons/view/5509553530284109826/
> 
> Only looking for the most elite helicopter pilots and gunners. This platoon is intended for a place that elite pub farmers can find other elite pub farmers whether it be a pilot or gunner when farming casuals and going 100-150+ kills in a round.
> 
> If you feel you are qualified please send me a friend request on battlelog!
> 
> This is a pub farming platoon, so dont offer to 1v1 or 2v2 to get in -- intended for pub farmers with above 2.00 KDRs.
> 
> If you want to 1v1 or 2v2 ill be happy to set up a match in one of my private servers on [ACE] or [HHA].


I'm very good in the Chinese transport chopper.

Do you want me?


----------



## the9quad

I'm good at parachuting does that count?


----------



## 98uk

To be fair, i'm a pro at flying...

Into the ground upside down.


----------



## BoredErica

I'm good at dying, can I join pls?


----------



## 98uk

I'm decent at ramming enemy jets and helicopters, do you need me?


----------



## bigaza2151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Disable Origin overlay.


Nope

Has been disabled from way back, didnt help


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigaza2151*
> 
> Nope
> 
> Has been disabled from way back, didnt help


Mine re-enabled itself when Origin updated.

Took me a few days to workout.

Also, another time I had random low FPS/stuttering. Couldn't work it out for a few days, then I realised that the weekend before there was a powercut, my BIOS had reset my RAM speeds from 2400mhz to something stupid like 1066mhz and I never realised


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> To be fair, i'm a pro at flying...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Into the ground upside down.










im sure theres bound to be at least one person from OCN who isnt bad at attack helicopter


----------



## chrislp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Our minimum requirements are *2.00 KDR or 100 Service Stars in helicopter + approval (with skill)*


How do you find out heli KDR?


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrislp*
> 
> How do you find out heli KDR?


Check your profile, stats and detailed stats. Look for the heli and you will see the following information:

1) Start (how high you rank with that vehicle)
2) UNlocks
3) K/Min
4) Total Kills

I guess that is that part.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrislp*
> 
> How do you find out heli KDR?


*2.00 overall kdr* is the requirement



heli kdr can be found via leaderboards of servers

in this case, i play eGO Shanghai a lot so my KDR is as listed: 48.71


----------



## pez

I remember the stupid Origin overlay being the reason I couldn't play my game for months. The main reason I didn't play it in the first place. It was strange because at one point it worked ok, and then it got to the point where it would load a game for 20 minutes and just not do anything. Come to find out a bit later and a bit more research that it was the stupid Origin overlay.


----------



## chrislp

Thanks saint19 & Aesthethc.

I don't qualify & I'm in not in the US but I've been mostly playing attach chopper since BF2 & in BF2 the stats showed chopper KDR. I was just curious if you could do the same in BF4.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigaza2151*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> This has probably been covered, but I've been out of this thread for a while. I was playing on a hardcore server and for some reason my fps kept on dropping every ten seconds from 150 to 15 no matter the graphic settings. This is the first time the game has done this. As far I as know, everything is up to date. I'm thinking it was just a server issue, but if anyone can help me out that would be cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude its widespread since the winter patch, ive tryd at least 15 tweaks outside of game and theres really not a whole lot you can do till they fix it on the game end. I run on low now just maintain 90 fps but still see mid 50 dips which were unheard of since launch i ran it on high no probs
Click to expand...

My good PC was doing this too when I had it connected to internet that actually works, and got to try out BF4 for a few hours. It wasn't dipping every 10 seconds but randomly the game basically locked up or went down to single digits, then recovered and back up to high FPS.. Was really weird, but it wasn't worth trouble shooting since I took it home to sad internet where I can't play BF4 multi.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrislp*
> 
> Thanks saint19 & Aesthethc.
> 
> I don't qualify & I'm in not in the US but I've been mostly playing attach chopper since BF2 & in BF2 the stats showed chopper KDR. I was just curious if you could do the same in BF4.


If you have BF2 stats to back you up then maybe i will consider an approval. Do you have any recent pubbing matches that show you are an elite farmer?









Here's one of my most recent games

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/578364275626654400/376268602/


----------



## SalmonTaco

All that work and your team lost.

I'm on the DSEF shanghai server all the time - you ever play on that one?


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalmonTaco*
> 
> All that work and your team lost.
> 
> I'm on the DSEF shanghai server all the time - you ever play on that one?


lol! i have tons of other matches where i win the rounds -- we just cant control much of the team capping as we're mostly support-role players farming people.

and yeah i used to play DSEF a lot and was ranked #1 for quite a while before i received admin for all five eGO 64 player servers. Im in good terms with the DSEF leadership and had VIP slots before.... now i dont play anymore cause i farm 64 player servers.

Heres one with a win:


----------



## 98uk

I bet you get banned a lot ha









I would probably ban you from our server!


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I bet you get banned a lot ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would probably ban you from our server!


Yes, my platoons are banned from specific server chains...









I always welcome spectators, they can learn a thing or two in the helicopter without always pointing fingers at me for "hacking" (aka being better than them)


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Yes, my platoons are banned from specific server chains...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always welcome spectators, they can learn a thing or two in the helicopter without always pointing fingers at me for "hacking" (aka being better than them)


Haha not surprised, can't be much fun for others.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Haha not surprised, can't be much fun for others.


I got the ban hammer from TBG servers. Bunch of children running them damn things. Can't swear and if you have a decent KDR they find a way to link you to a BS hacker. LoL!!!

Not trying to bash your skill at all Aesthethc but those screenies scream to me camper. Which in the right setting can't be a bad thing. Just incredibly hard to get those kind of KDR's unless trolling noobs religiously.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I got the ban hammer from TBG servers. Bunch of children running them damn things. Can't swear and if you have a decent KDR they find a way to link you to a BS hacker. LoL!!!
> 
> Not trying to bash your skill at all Aesthethc but those screenies scream to me camper. Which in the right setting can't be a bad thing. Just incredibly hard to get those kind of KDR's unless trolling noobs religiously.


Camper? Ahh i dont think i camp too much, im a very aggressive pilot and im known for it. My KPM in viper is about 1.27 and my gunner tend to have 2.00+ KPM's which is considered rather high. I have about 550 hours in helicopter too, so for a pilot thats rather decent to be considered an aggressive pilot. I havent seen many successful aggressive heli pilots even over the 1.0 KPM stat

I dont believe in hover camping or anything like that, i do tons of aerial acrobatics including flying through D building and under D/E elevator building religiously.

And i do admit yes in the right setting these farms can get pretty extreme. I dont do 100+ in maps other than shanghai just because its a lot harder to survive the anti-air when your countermeasures are only 50% successful and you only have one per 20 seconds









Also jet rammers......... i hate maps with jet rammers so i just play shanghai. I can usually deal with jets but when theyre just trying to ram you intentionally it can get pretty difficult to match these insane farming scores


----------



## The Storm

I havent played this game in a month or two, I have recently picked up a new 32" 4k monitor and I thought I would give it a go again. I am now having a problem of severe stuttering once about every 30 minutes to an hour and it lasts for about 10 to15 seconds, then it clears up and goes back to normal again. Normal fps at 4k is around 60-80 fps no aa, when it stutters it drops to 10-20 fps. Sometimes it will stutter so bad the game just closes without warning. Also every time I close out the game it hangs and crashes. Is anyone else experiencing this? I have never had an issue with the game and its always run great with my system. I have tried the usual such as repair, reinstall, close the browser in the background etc... I cant seem to figure it out. I have my 1440 monitor set up now to monitor things as its happening but cant pinpoint it, my memory usage stays around 6gb, both cards arent dropping usage, 290x's on water btw.

System specs
Asus RIV Black
4930k @ 4.5 stable
2 290x's
16gb 2400mhz gskill trident x's
Game is on an ssd
40 down 5 up isp
Everything is on water


----------



## thrgk

What monitor


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> What monitor


Acer B326hk running with a good quality dp cable, not the factory one.


----------



## Zakharov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Not trying to bash your skill at all Aesthethc but those screenies scream to me camper. Which in the right setting can't be a bad thing. Just incredibly hard to get those kind of KDR's unless trolling noobs religiously.


I think it's pretty clear that he's a pretty good/great helicopter pilot, it's possible to do that well without having to camp the enemy team.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> And i do admit yes in the right setting these farms can get pretty extreme. I dont do 100+ in maps other than shanghai just because its a lot harder to survive the anti-air when your countermeasures are only 50% successful and you only have one per 20 seconds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also jet rammers......... i hate maps with jet rammers so i just play shanghai. I can usually deal with jets but when theyre just trying to ram you intentionally it can get pretty difficult to match these insane farming scores


What I personally see, at least in those battle reports being shown, is a complete and total lack of challenge from the enemy teams you seem to be facing. Any team worth its salt would be spamming UCAVs, SRAWs, and all kinds of other stuff to prevent a helicopter from getting anywhere remotely near as many kills as the ones in those battle reports. To be quite frank, creating another CFA-like platoon dedicated to "farming casuals together" doesn't help in one's perception of that.

I just don't see what's so special about "farming" what seems to be uncoordinated teams and bad players.


----------



## SalmonTaco

I'm a helicopter hunter with the SRAW (with just shy of 4800 kills with it). Good pilots make the attack helicopter extra terrifying after the recent patch. I love the challenge and seeing "kill streak stopped" pop up. Even the transport is harder to hit now.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakharov*
> 
> I think it's pretty clear that he's a pretty good/great helicopter pilot, it's possible to do that well without having to camp the enemy team.
> What I personally see, at least in those battle reports being shown*, is a complete and total lack of challenge from the enemy teams you seem to be facing*. Any team worth its salt would be spamming UCAVs, SRAWs, and all kinds of other stuff to prevent a helicopter from getting anywhere remotely near as many kills as the ones in those battle reports. To be quite frank, creating another CFA-like platoon dedicated to "farming casuals together" doesn't help in one's perception of that.
> 
> I just don't see what's so special about "farming" what seems to be uncoordinated teams and bad players.


Hey Zakharov, its good to have an opinion and i respect that!

But quite the contrary... The anti-air from SRAW and stingers/IGLA is VERY annoying and hard. If you ever hopped in an eGO 24/7 Shanghai server you'd realize right away that once youre in the air youre literred with lock ons. Being marked as HVT also makes it impossible to escape the locks.

Also, we dont fly with helicopter truces either.... we are always facing an enemy helicopter team that is pretty decent. I practice tons of 2v2 with [ACE] platoon so im able to keep up.

A lot of the gameplay involves popping ECM and making an aggressive run, and then hiding back and waiting for ECM to reload. Repeat this and we can kill tanks or boats in one single pass during the 5 seconds ECM is up. It requires tons of hard work and communication between the pilot and gunner.

Also, with good pilots and gunners; you can pull off the mid-air switch technique many attack helicopter pilots use to have two sets of countermeasures such as ECM + Flares or ECM + Fire Extinguisher (save us at least 5 deaths per round with this technique). As long as we arent one shotted, recovering from fire is almost never a problem.

In fact, to be in a pub farmin platoon like CFA, tFA, HHA, you should have a relatively high skill level to be able to achieve these high KDR's while still maintaining at least a 1.0KPM stat.

Yeah we farm bad players, but eGO is home to lots of SRAW pros, some of the top 10 USA rocket launcher people play on eGO on the daily. Honestly you dont see many people in eGO shanghai going 150+ kills in a round because not many people can do it like us. Yeah youll see 80-100 but nowhere near our numbers because that takes tons of communication between gunner/pilot to be making those 5-10 second one run passes.









Also, i am friends with CFA people and i actively play with them.... CFA is mostly an all vehicle farming platoon and AvA is mostly a *helicopter specific platoon*


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Hey Zakharov, its good to have an opinion and i respect that!
> 
> But quite the contrary... The anti-air from SRAW and stingers/IGLA is VERY annoying and hard. If you ever hopped in an eGO 24/7 Shanghai server you'd realize right away that once youre in the air youre literred with lock ons. Being marked as HVT also makes it impossible to escape the locks.
> 
> Also, we dont fly with helicopter truces either.... we are always facing an enemy helicopter team that is pretty decent. I practice tons of 2v2 with [ACE] platoon so im able to keep up.
> 
> A lot of the gameplay involves popping ECM and making an aggressive run, and then hiding back and waiting for ECM to reload. Repeat this and we can kill tanks or boats in one single pass during the 5 seconds ECM is up. It requires tons of hard work and communication between the pilot and gunner.
> 
> Also, with good pilots and gunners; you can pull off the mid-air switch technique many attack helicopter pilots use to have two sets of countermeasures such as ECM + Flares or ECM + Fire Extinguisher (save us at least 5 deaths per round with this technique). As long as we arent one shotted, recovering from fire is almost never a problem.
> 
> In fact, to be in a pub farmin platoon like CFA, tFA, HHA, you should have a relatively high skill level to be able to achieve these high KDR's while still maintaining at least a 1.0KPM stat.
> 
> Yeah we farm bad players, *but eGO is home to lots of SRAW pros, some of the top 10 USA rocket launcher people play on eGO on the daily.* Honestly you dont see many people in eGO shanghai going 150+ kills in a round because not many people can do it like us. Yeah youll see 80-100 but nowhere near our numbers because that takes tons of communication between gunner/pilot to be making those 5-10 second one run passes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, i am friends with CFA people and i actively play with them.... CFA is mostly an all vehicle farming platoon and AvA is mostly a *helicopter specific platoon*


What's up, Meow. Meow-Meow-Meow-Mix I deliver









I wouldn't consider myself the best, but I sure do love to SRAW on that server. Maaaaaan it was so much easier before the heli patch recently to hit people, now I see helis are easier dodging it.

The thing about any server at any point of time is how many people are willing to stop the heli pilots? If you got at least 6 dudes across the map with Stingers and some supply guys around, helis are fffffffff....but most people don't think like that, so it opens a flood gate for helis to wreck everyone.

For how much this game is supposed to be a team game, it really isn't.


----------



## Zakharov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Long and detailed post.


I'm not questioning your ability to use helicopters very efficiently, was just very skeptical of seeing those kinds of numbers and not think that perhaps the enemy team is just completely terrible and, dare I say, being farmed by you and whoever is in the helicopter with you. Evidently you say that's not the case, and the server you mention also uses a very high ticket amount which I hadn't known earlier. So more power to you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> In fact, to be in a pub farmin platoon like CFA, tFA, HHA, you should have a relatively high skill level to be able to achieve these high KDR's while still maintaining at least a 1.0KPM stat.


Which makes it all the more depressing, considering platoons like CFA seem to be mainly good at team stacking and base camping on top of other generally very...Let's just say unsportsmanlike behavior.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Also, i am friends with CFA people and i actively play with them.... CFA is mostly an all vehicle farming platoon and AvA is mostly a *helicopter specific platoon*


I'm well aware. My point is that your platoon is also apparently made for "farming players," hence why I said "CFA-like." To each their own.

On a somewhat unrelated note, since you're part of the Aces High platoon, any idea when the website and the other related stuff is gonna go up? The website especially was supposed to be done by late January.


----------



## the9quad

Don't they have ladders like they used to have in 1942 where you can actually play matches against other clans or pilots instead of pub farming? that sounds more fun to me then pub stomping...to each their own, if that is fun to you have at it, but I'd think at some point you'd want to play some competition, instead of feeding your ego.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakharov*
> 
> I'm not questioning your ability to use helicopters very efficiently, was just very skeptical of seeing those kinds of numbers and not think that perhaps the enemy team is just completely terrible and, dare I say, being farmed by you and whoever is in the helicopter with you. Evidently you say that's not the case, and the server you mention also uses a very high ticket amount which I hadn't known earlier. So more power to you.
> Which makes it all the more depressing, considering platoons like CFA seem to be mainly good at team stacking and base camping on top of other generally very...Let's just say unsportsmanlike behavior.
> I'm well aware. My point is that your platoon is also apparently made for "farming players," hence why I said "CFA-like." To each their own.
> 
> On a somewhat unrelated note, since you're part of the Aces High platoon, any idea when the website and the other related stuff is gonna go up? The website especially was supposed to be done by late January.


Ahh yes, to be honest we're short on coders on our side and the only one in charge of the website is Trigun and my buddy Shazam who are currently busy with real life responsibilities so a lot of the work has been put on hold.

If you know any good HTML coders theyre definitely looking for someone to help with the website. Not sure how they pay or what incentive theyre offering.

Unlike CFA, *we dont base rape.* We do work together as a team and achieve insane scores and KDR's and we occasionally taunt our enemies but its all in good fun
















Speaking of good games, heres two of my best solo switching games (meaning im the gunner and pilot at the same time) - won both rounds too





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Don't they have ladders like they used to have in 1942 where you can actually play matches against other clans or pilots instead of pub farming? that sounds more fun to me then pub stomping...to each their own, if that is fun to you have at it, but I'd think at some point you'd want to play some competition, instead of feeding your ego.


Yes they do. When i dont pub stomp and feed my ego, i get my ego stomped in 32v32 competitive LevelBF or i do 2v2 with ACE or i 8v8 with my team in competitive Conquest or Domination









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> What's up, Meow. Meow-Meow-Meow-Mix I deliver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't consider myself the best, but I sure do love to SRAW on that server. Maaaaaan it was so much easier before the heli patch recently to hit people, now I see helis are easier dodging it.
> 
> The thing about any server at any point of time is how many people are willing to stop the heli pilots? *If you got at least 6 dudes across the map with Stingers and some supply guys around, helis are fffffffff....but most people don't think like that, so it opens a flood gate for helis to wreck everyone.*
> 
> For how much this game is supposed to be a team game, it really isn't.


Yeah you make a good point here. Usually we try to farm as much as we can within the first 500 tickets, sometimes we get as lucky as going 50-1 ... and then slowly we just creep up to 100 ... then 150+ ... but our deaths start to increase a bit faster since more and more people start to get annoyed and start bringing out the SRAW's, UCAV's, IGLA's, Javelins....

Man... if you guys only knew how frustrating dying to SRAW's that come from the total OPPOSITE direction 400m away... some of these guys are really good and dont get as much credit as we do.... but they pull off some crazy long range SRAW shots.


----------



## chrislp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> If you have BF2 stats to back you up then maybe i will consider an approval. Do you have any recent pubbing matches that show you are an elite farmer?


I don't play as regularly anymore so I don't to get those types of scores nowadays. Thanks anyway though.

It's good to see that those scores are still possible despite all the chopper nerfing in this game.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrislp*
> 
> I don't play as regularly anymore so I don't to get those types of scores nowadays. Thanks anyway though.
> 
> It's good to see that those scores are still possible despite all the chopper nerfing in this game.


oh believe me, if it wasnt for mid-air seat switching id have at least 2x more deaths... the fact that countermeasures work way less of the time compared to BF3 creates a very steep learning curve especially for noob pilots who have no idea they can mid-air switch for a second set of countermeasures.

The fact that i can communicate and use this technique keeps us up longer and allows us to farm more kills in a round.

I hope someone in this forum is good at chopper.... maybe not browsing this thread but oh it was worth a try


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> oh believe me, if it wasnt for mid-air seat switching id have at least 2x more deaths... the fact that countermeasures work way less of the time compared to BF3 creates a very steep learning curve especially for noob pilots who have no idea they can mid-air switch for a second set of countermeasures.
> 
> The fact that i can communicate and use this technique keeps us up longer and allows us to farm more kills in a round.
> 
> I hope someone in this forum is good at chopper.... maybe not browsing this thread but oh it was worth a try


Tbh, we're all noobs in here, so I wouldn't hold your breathe


----------



## BoredErica

I'm just happy my KDR is still over 1.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*










Hey at least we both have fun at what we do!


----------



## xSociety

Never could understand the players that only play one or two maps and in one or two vehicles their entire time playing BF. It's nothing more than K/D farming at that point. I like to play a variety of game modes and use tons of different weapons and vehicles. Easily seen by looking at the variety of weapons and vehicles I have tons of kills with. I'm all about winning the match too, that's all that matters when playing.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/xSociety/stats/206724149/pc/

Assault Rifles: Done
Carbines: Done
DMRs: Done
Pistols: Done
LMGs: Done
PDWs: 2 left
Shotguns: 5 left
Sniper Rifles: 3 left


----------



## SVrider

Hey all, I really hope that I can get some help here. I've been searching all over the interwebs about this Direct X crash in BF4 where it says "Device Hung" bla bla. There seems to be a ton of different fixes for it and I've tried a lot of them but the most consistent advice I've come across is that people are saying to either downclock you GPU or bump up your voltage, which would point to an unstable overclock. However, my system is running at stock right now unless you count that my cards come OC'd from EVGA but that should be a pretty mild OC from what I understand (my knowledge of OC'ing is very elementary so I'm here to learn as well). So my question is, if I want to test this out can I increase the voltage just a hair to see if its a stability issue? And if so how much should I increase it by to test it out?

My GPU's are gtx 770s SLI


----------



## bigaza2151

What was that lil update on battlelog for?


----------



## Zakharov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigaza2151*
> 
> What was that lil update on battlelog for?


Probably this:

A New Season of Battlefest

On top of the usual battlefest stuff they put up, it says there will be a Weapons Crate DLC that contains 5 new weapons (3 of which are the AN-94, Lever-action rifle, and the OTs-14 Groza), and the Gun Master mode will also be released alongside the new weapons in late May.

We don't know if the new weapons will be free for everyone, Premium users only, or standard paid DLC. I'm thinking there will also probably be more new maps on top of the community map.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Never could understand the players that only play one or two maps and in one or two vehicles their entire time playing BF. It's nothing more than K/D farming at that point. I like to play a variety of game modes and use tons of different weapons and vehicles. Easily seen by looking at the variety of weapons and vehicles I have tons of kills with. I'm all about winning the match too, that's all that matters when playing.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/xSociety/stats/206724149/pc/
> 
> Assault Rifles: Done
> Carbines: Done
> DMRs: Done
> Pistols: Done
> LMGs: Done
> PDWs: 2 left
> Shotguns: 5 left
> Sniper Rifles: 3 left


Some people purely just pub farm with certain maps cause its fun. Winning the match is also fun too, but only in competitive play.

Im here to recruit for my pub platoon, not here to recruit for my 32v32, 12v12, 8v8 or 5v5 competitive team.... some people also need to realize that behind all the high KDR farming scores, sometimes there is some competitive gameplay in the background where PTFO and communication plays a big part.

I enjoy farming in shanghai, but when playing competitive esports cups -- its not always heli farming. Theres running around with squads of four communicating on teamspeak and winning the objective.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SVrider*
> 
> Hey all, I really hope that I can get some help here. I've been searching all over the interwebs about this Direct X crash in BF4 where it says "Device Hung" bla bla. There seems to be a ton of different fixes for it and I've tried a lot of them but the most consistent advice I've come across is that people are saying to either downclock you GPU or bump up your voltage, which would point to an unstable overclock. However, my system is running at stock right now unless you count that my cards come OC'd from EVGA but that should be a pretty mild OC from what I understand (my knowledge of OC'ing is very elementary so I'm here to learn as well). So my question is, if I want to test this out can I increase the voltage just a hair to see if its a stability issue? And if so how much should I increase it by to test it out?
> 
> My GPU's are gtx 770s SLI


Been having the same issue since I updated my drivers. Never had an issue until the new update. After that I would get a warning constantly telling me my drivers were out of date. A real pain. So I updated and now I crash about every 2 or 3 games, sometimes 2-3 times in the same round. So I pretty much gave up and am concentrating on doing a refresh build with my new 980 and selling off the 770's until Skylake and perhaps a Titan X or whatever is new from Nvidia. BF4 isn't any more fun at the moment since the new update. Code is all wonky again.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Ahh yes, to be honest we're short on coders on our side and the only one in charge of the website is Trigun and my buddy Shazam who are currently busy with real life responsibilities so a lot of the work has been put on hold.
> 
> If you know any good HTML coders theyre definitely looking for someone to help with the website. Not sure how they pay or what incentive theyre offering.
> 
> Unlike CFA, *we dont base rape.* We do work together as a team and achieve insane scores and KDR's and we occasionally taunt our enemies but its all in good fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of good games, heres two of my best solo switching games (meaning im the gunner and pilot at the same time) - won both rounds too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they do. When i dont pub stomp and feed my ego, i get my ego stomped in 32v32 competitive LevelBF or i do 2v2 with ACE or i 8v8 with my team in competitive Conquest or Domination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you make a good point here. Usually we try to farm as much as we can within the first 500 tickets, sometimes we get as lucky as going 50-1 ... and then slowly we just creep up to 100 ... then 150+ ... but our deaths start to increase a bit faster since more and more people start to get annoyed and start bringing out the SRAW's, UCAV's, IGLA's, Javelins....
> 
> Man... if you guys only knew how frustrating dying to SRAW's that come from the total OPPOSITE direction 400m away... some of these guys are really good and dont get as much credit as we do.... but they pull off some crazy long range SRAW shots.


Cool my clan was #1 back in the day in 42 when we stopped northern brigade ... I went 52-0 in that match it felt great to put them down like that. To be honest I don't think the skill level of pilots today comes close to those guys in 42, they had epic dogfights and being on the ground you were pretty much at their mercy, none of this lock on crap.


----------



## SalmonTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Man... if you guys only knew how frustrating dying to SRAW's that come from the total OPPOSITE direction 400m away... some of these guys are really good and dont get as much credit as we do.... but they pull off some crazy long range SRAW shots.


This makes me smile.

I've saved scores of teammate lives by removing the enemy helicopter with the SRAW.


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Ahh yes, to be honest we're short on coders on our side and the only one in charge of the website is Trigun and my buddy Shazam who are currently busy with real life responsibilities so a lot of the work has been put on hold.
> 
> If you know any good HTML coders theyre definitely looking for someone to help with the website. Not sure how they pay or what incentive theyre offering.
> 
> Unlike CFA, *we dont base rape.* We do work together as a team and achieve insane scores and KDR's and we occasionally taunt our enemies but its all in good fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of good games, heres two of my best solo switching games (meaning im the gunner and pilot at the same time) - won both rounds too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they do. When i dont pub stomp and feed my ego, i get my ego stomped in 32v32 competitive LevelBF or i do 2v2 with ACE or i 8v8 with my team in competitive Conquest or Domination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you make a good point here. Usually we try to farm as much as we can within the first 500 tickets, sometimes we get as lucky as going 50-1 ... and then slowly we just creep up to 100 ... then 150+ ... but our deaths start to increase a bit faster since more and more people start to get annoyed and start bringing out the SRAW's, UCAV's, IGLA's, Javelins....
> 
> Man... if you guys only knew how frustrating dying to SRAW's that come from the total OPPOSITE direction 400m away... some of these guys are really good and dont get as much credit as we do.... but they pull off some crazy long range SRAW shots.


This one is for you Meow


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> This one is for you Meow


sweet video dude!

i dont even get mad when i die to an sraw.... im just like "nice". :/

unless its an IGLA/stinger.... thats no skill at all


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> This one is for you Meow


Wow, you are a pro..

How do you calculate the "distance"?


----------



## DoomDash

I just got rep for my montage from the 2701st page .... lol wow someone sure is back logged.


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Wow, you are a pro..
> 
> How do you calculate the "distance"?


I just watch honestly, the missile is faint but you can see it, I don't use the red reticule itself though for most long shots until the end/if at all, I lead the missile.

Honestly just a lot of practice.

I learned a lot from watching other videos of people doing it to understand the mechanic of leading a missiles.

There is another one with random moments of SRAW, same deal, just lead and be patient.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> sweet video dude!
> 
> i dont even get mad when i die to an sraw.... im just like "nice". :/
> 
> unless its an IGLA/stinger.... thats no skill at all


That's good man







some dudes get so mad. There used to be a time when you were banned on PT server from being too good, lol

Thanks by the way, it was fun 2 rounds.

I don't think I have got any rounds with so many continuous chopper kills. The rate was crazy. I was on the roll, so was half of my team. It was so hilarious, because it started with like 10 dudes with sraws on C, and if you notice everyone was rushing to hit the choppers first, where it made it difficult in tracing your own rocket with all of them in the air









I remember some dudes got banned or kicked from PT server for being too good with SRAW. Ego was better about that, but still a bit whiny when admins are flying the choppers lol


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> sweet video dude!
> 
> i dont even get mad when i die to an sraw.... im just like "nice". :/
> 
> unless its an IGLA/stinger.... thats no skill at all


Kind of like how killing armor with a chopper is no skill at all on shanghai....or shooting infantry from a helo on shanghai is no skill at all. Those dudes shooting igla's and crap are dodging whatever is on the ground while they are trying to kill you ( and they cant shoot sparks out their butts to break the lock on...), you are dodging ermm about nothing.....fly around a building hide wait for your anti lock on crap to rejuice up, shoot stuff with practical impunity, rinse repeat. Occasionally you'll probably have to deal with some level 14 pilot and that is about it. So yeah those in brick houses probably shouldn't throw the I'm 1337 and you're not stones at igla/stinger peeps.

I only have 25 kills in 450 hours with those so I think they are no skill too, but still, they are on the ground gettin pounded from all sides so they are dealing with a tad more than just you. But heck I am old school, i think anything but the RPG is no skill. (







)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Zakharov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> and they cant shoot sparks out their butts to break the lock on...


lol. Nicely said though.

People take the term "skill" too seriously imo.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> That's good man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some dudes get so mad. There used to be a time when you were banned on PT server from being too good, lol
> 
> Ego was better about that, but still a bit whiny when admins are flying the choppers lol


Yeah, im an admin for ego and they get pretty mad when i jump in the choppers and start going 150+ kills in a round and causing "people to leave". They have banned of the platoons i was previously in for "server clearing" which is apparently an offense that is committed when two or more players start to do really good on a team and cause unskilled players to leave









I was also banned from PT for quite a while because the admin was convinced i was some sort of hacker. Lol!!! Im unbanned now and in good terms with PT leadership now though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Kind of like how killing armor with a chopper is no skill at all on shanghai....or shooting infantry from a helo on shanghai is no skill at all. Those dudes shooting igla's and crap are dodging whatever is on the ground while they are trying to kill you ( and they cant shoot sparks out their butts to break the lock on...), *you are dodging ermm about nothing.....fly around a building hide wait for your anti lock on crap to rejuice up, shoot stuff with practical impunity, rinse repeat.* Occasionally you'll probably have to deal with some level 14 pilot and that is about it. So yeah those in brick houses probably shouldn't throw the I'm 1337 and you're not stones at igla/stinger peeps.
> 
> I only have 25 kills in 450 hours with those so I think they are no skill too, but still*, they are on the ground gettin pounded from all sides so they are dealing with a tad more than just you*. But heck I am old school, i think anything but the RPG is no skill. (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You know 9quad thats a perfectly great assumption to think about just "popping countermeasures and just easily getting away"... but you dont have 500+ hours in the heli to realize some key problems in this assumption:

1. Countermeasures are 60% successful. Almost HALF the time (yes HALF i can make a montage of ECM or flare fails)
2. If the anti-air is shot within 100-120m range, the missile will ALMOST ALWAYS hit.
3. Assuming you fly the helicopter... you arent always in a flat oriented position. Sometimes you are diving down to avoid missiles, and when you pop countermeasures... they will hit you... land you in an uncontrollable engine offline... and MOST of the time you might die just from the engine offline....
4. theyre not brick houses, do you how fragile a helicopter is ? the health on those are equivalent to a MRAP or even LESS. I dont know where you got the brick houses assumption.
5. We arent just dodging lock ons.... you have to realize that there other things shooting at us like tanks, or other helicopters.
6. Were only given one countermeasure per 20 seconds - so we have to assume to only have ONE ESCAPE for ONE MISSILE... from ONE PERSON .... every 20 seconds.... There is usually 4-5 if not more around 10 people (squads on the roof) with stingers and IGLA ..... do you know how difficult it is ?
7. if were hit at any health for any given reason.... we are put into engine offline which spins the heli UNCONTROLLABLY and leaves it paralyzed in the air for 4-5 seconds.... PROBLEM HERE IS.... IGLA/stinger reloads FASTER than the time you recover from engine offline..... meaning pilots can get stuck in complete LOCK DOWNS that are unescapable. (wheres the skill there?)

It seems as simple as "rinse and repeat" but honestly id love to watch you jump in a helicopter and copy what we do because its "rinse and repeat".

Honestly im just here to recruit for my pub farming clan, Air Versus Air. If you are unhappy about people who are good in the helicopter then keep your opinion to yourself. Im not here to stir up people and tell them they dont have skill.... but seriously you cant just tell me that your weapon like an IGLA or stinger requires ANY skill compared to aiming SRAW or flying a helicopter....

Yeah you guys are dealing with other forces on the ground.... but do you know how easy an IGLA or stinger is to use? You just look at a target.... and click one button when it locks... and thats it.... how can you seriously compare that to flying a chopper and killing people... lmao

I love how people assume that the helicopter takes no skill when i see none of you guys pulling the same scores i am "assuming it takes no skill to perform how i do in game"









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakharov*
> 
> lol. Nicely said though.
> 
> People take the term "skill" too seriously imo.


Of course.... obviously i am not a skillful player despite playing in multiple competitive esports leagues and pulling insane games.... because "flying a heli is easy and takes no skill and anyone can do it".... mhmmmm









people take "skill" term too seriously - (said by every non-skilled player)







to be quite honest


----------



## the9quad

Most of the time, there is no other competent helo pilot on those shanghai only servers except for one side. Which is why pilots farm there...So there goes that threat.

Tanks can only shoot at a limited vertical angle, so there goes that threat. (kind of ironic when you say you have to deal with no skill lockons,.,,at least you have every degree of freedom at your disposal, the guy in the tank unless he has a gunner soflam, can't even shoot back at you 99% of the time because of the turret angle so where is the skill in that?) Oh and tank reactive armor doesnt work from above, so tanks don't even get that much help And 99% of the time when we do get you chopper fellas to come within an angle we can shoot you at, our hits don't outright kill ya.

Not trying to be a smart alec, but all good helo pilots know not to let armor get that angle, and you are a good pilot, so don't act like you are dealing with tanks....

Shanghai has no anti-air another reason helo pilots love that map, so there goes that threat.

You can hide behind buildings where if there is no other competent pilot to face, you are immune, switch seats with your gunner, etc.. so there goes the "I only have countermeasures every 20 seconds and am a sitting duck the rest of the time" threat... It's shanghai we all know why pilots love it.

So while you may be a great pilot, going 150-0 or whatever it is you do, you have many advantages that the "unskilled" igla/stinger or any other ground guy doesn't have, which is why you are in a helo going 150-0 and not on the ground doing it.

No one said you weren't skilled, it was you that stated that the igla/stinger "unskilled" people make you mad. I was stating that they aren't unskilled, they are getting it from just about every angle, and they are evening the odds, making you have to actually attempt to work for your kills. Not everyone sits on a roof with a SRAW all map playing hunt the chopper, there are other people on the server playing the objectives, and when you have a helo pilot dominating because they have no threats, well that means the chopper pilots side also has all the armor, the other side has none, and it also means anyone on the other side rarely can get anywhere without being spotted. So being on the ground, if a guy chooses to grab a stinger or IGLA so he can make you run away for 20 seconds, well he is playing smart.

So keep in mind while you have a 85 kdr on the map you are playing, even the very best guy on the ground is lucky to have a 4-6 kdr, so if you get stuck in a lock on (where there is no "skill" involved......cry me a river) remember you'd be fairing much worse on the ground dealing with the crap all those "unskilled" igla/stinger people have to deal with.

TLDR no one is debating your skill, just stating choppers have many more advantages then joe stinger/igla guy or any other thing on the ground.. and have to deal with less threats than they do, and can often times attack with little to no risk.

There is a reason ONE good chopper team can make a match lopsided pretty much by themselves.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

You're good at flying the helicopter, that's cool.

Nobody really cares all that much, you can stop bragging any time now. If I put all my free time into it I could be just as good...


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Most of the time, there is no other competent helo pilot on those shanghai only servers except for one side. Which is why pilots farm there...So there goes that threat.
> 
> Tanks can only shoot at a limited vertical angle, so there goes that threat. (kind of ironic when you say you have to deal with no skill lockons,.,,at least you have every degree of freedom at your disposal, the guy in the tank unless he has a gunner soflam, can't even shoot back at you 99% of the time because of the turret angle so where is the skill in that?) Oh and tank reactive armor doesnt work from above, so tanks don't even get that much help And 99% of the time when we do get you chopper fellas to come within an angle we can shoot you at, our hits don't outright kill ya.
> 
> Not trying to be a smart alec, but all good helo pilots know not to let armor get that angle, and you are a good pilot, so don't act like you are dealing with tanks....
> 
> Shanghai has no anti-air another reason helo pilots love that map, so there goes that threat.
> 
> You can hide behind buildings where if there is no other competent pilot to face, you are immune, switch seats with your gunner, etc.. so there goes the "I only have countermeasures every 20 seconds and am a sitting duck the rest of the time" threat... It's shanghai we all know why pilots love it.
> 
> So while you may be a great pilot, going 150-0 or whatever it is you do, you have many advantages that the "unskilled" igla/stinger or any other ground guy doesn't have, which is why you are in a helo going 150-0 and not on the ground doing it.
> 
> No one said you weren't skilled, it was you that stated that the igla/stinger "unskilled" people make you mad. I was stating that they aren't unskilled, they are getting it from just about every angle, and they are evening the odds, making you have to actually attempt to work for your kills. Not everyone sits on a roof with a SRAW all map playing hunt the chopper, there are other people on the server playing the objectives, and when you have a helo pilot dominating because they have no threats, well that means the chopper pilots side also has all the armor, the other side has none, and it also means anyone on the other side rarely can get anywhere without being spotted. So being on the ground, if a guy chooses to grab a stinger or IGLA so he can make you run away for 20 seconds, well he is playing smart.
> 
> So keep in mind while you have a 85 kdr on the map you are playing, even the very best guy on the ground is lucky to have a 4-6 kdr, so if you get stuck in a lock on (where there is no "skill" involved......cry me a river) remember you'd be fairing much worse on the ground dealing with the crap all those "unskilled" igla/stinger people have to deal with.
> 
> TLDR no one is debating your skill, just stating choppers have many more advantages then joe stinger/igla guy or any other thing on the ground.. and have to deal with less threats than they do, and can often times attack with little to no risk.
> 
> There is a reason ONE good chopper team can make a match lopsided pretty much by themselves.


Well said man.









I still stand by my statement that IGLA/stinger user have no skill but to each his own







im talking about people specifically who do nothing but IGLA all day because there are people who do that lol


----------



## BoredErica

1 kdr and proud.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Most of the time, there is no other competent helo pilot on those shanghai only servers except for one side. Which is why pilots farm there...So there goes that threat.
> 
> Tanks can only shoot at a limited vertical angle, so there goes that threat. (kind of ironic when you say you have to deal with no skill lockons,.,,at least you have every degree of freedom at your disposal, the guy in the tank unless he has a gunner soflam, can't even shoot back at you 99% of the time because of the turret angle so where is the skill in that?) Oh and tank reactive armor doesnt work from above, so tanks don't even get that much help And 99% of the time when we do get you chopper fellas to come within an angle we can shoot you at, our hits don't outright kill ya.
> 
> Not trying to be a smart alec, but all good helo pilots know not to let armor get that angle, and you are a good pilot, so don't act like you are dealing with tanks....
> 
> Shanghai has no anti-air another reason helo pilots love that map, so there goes that threat.
> 
> You can hide behind buildings where if there is no other competent pilot to face, you are immune, switch seats with your gunner, etc.. so there goes the "I only have countermeasures every 20 seconds and am a sitting duck the rest of the time" threat... It's shanghai we all know why pilots love it.
> 
> So while you may be a great pilot, going 150-0 or whatever it is you do, you have many advantages that the "unskilled" igla/stinger or any other ground guy doesn't have, which is why you are in a helo going 150-0 and not on the ground doing it.
> 
> No one said you weren't skilled, it was you that stated that the igla/stinger "unskilled" people make you mad. I was stating that they aren't unskilled, they are getting it from just about every angle, and they are evening the odds, making you have to actually attempt to work for your kills. Not everyone sits on a roof with a SRAW all map playing hunt the chopper, there are other people on the server playing the objectives, and when you have a helo pilot dominating because they have no threats, well that means the chopper pilots side also has all the armor, the other side has none, and it also means anyone on the other side rarely can get anywhere without being spotted. So being on the ground, if a guy chooses to grab a stinger or IGLA so he can make you run away for 20 seconds, well he is playing smart.
> 
> So keep in mind while you have a 85 kdr on the map you are playing, even the very best guy on the ground is lucky to have a 4-6 kdr, so if you get stuck in a lock on (where there is no "skill" involved......cry me a river) remember you'd be fairing much worse on the ground dealing with the crap all those "unskilled" igla/stinger people have to deal with.
> 
> TLDR no one is debating your skill, just stating choppers have many more advantages then joe stinger/igla guy or any other thing on the ground.. and have to deal with less threats than they do, and can often times attack with little to no risk.
> 
> There is a reason ONE good chopper team can make a match lopsided pretty much by themselves.


Very well said. I'm pretty much sided on this boat. I can't go into a highly populated server without coming across a vehicle every 50 yards, or every corner I turn. I like to play on foot if I can, and avoiding tanks is already hard enough by itself. Avoiding the choppers, too? Worse. I'm a person that came from CS:S and even BC2. Tanks are ridiculously evasive in this game (too fast and unrealistic...but idk how tanks are IRL). I'm still lingering to that BC2 feel and is the reason I go back to it a lot.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Very well said. I'm pretty much sided on this boat. I can't go into a highly populated server without coming across a vehicle every 50 yards, or every corner I turn. I like to play on foot if I can, and avoiding tanks is already hard enough by itself. Avoiding the choppers, too? Worse. I'm a person that came from CS:S and even BC2. Tanks are ridiculously evasive in this game (too fast and unrealistic...but idk how tanks are IRL). I'm still lingering to that BC2 feel and is the reason I go back to it a lot.


The bottom line is if you wanna play this game with teamwork/objective based, you really need a pre-made squad. You can deal with almost any threat. For example: two guys with IGLA's and an ammo pack can keep Mr. Helo Pro Boi at bay even in a map like Shanghai. Throw in a UCAV or two and you'll own him pretty much.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Very well said. I'm pretty much sided on this boat. I can't go into a highly populated server without coming across a vehicle every 50 yards, or every corner I turn. I like to play on foot if I can, and avoiding tanks is already hard enough by itself. Avoiding the choppers, too? Worse. I'm a person that came from CS:S and even BC2. Tanks are ridiculously evasive in this game (too fast and unrealistic...but idk how tanks are IRL). I'm still lingering to that BC2 feel and is the reason I go back to it a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> *The bottom line is if you wanna play this game with teamwork/objective based, you really need a pre-made squad.* You can deal with almost any threat. For example: two guys with IGLA's and an ammo pack can keep Mr. Helo Pro Boi at bay even in a map like Shanghai. Throw in a UCAV or two and you'll own him pretty much.
Click to expand...

Makes all the difference in this game. A single organized squad or even 2-3 players with good VOIP communication can wreak massive havoc, or potentially get their teams to win a lot more overall. Playing with a whole team of randoms is typically way less fun and more frustrating, even if the team wins you may still feel like you personally lost. If you were playing with a squad of pals over VOIP and legitimately lost then you probably still had fun and consider it a GG, you just happened to be bested by either another squad working more effectively together or a lucky bunch of good randoms who as a whole did well.


----------



## erso44

I have actually SLI issues with the new driver...."direct x failure" who else?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The bottom line is if you wanna play this game with teamwork/objective based, you really need a pre-made squad. You can deal with almost any threat. For example: two guys with IGLA's and an ammo pack can keep Mr. Helo Pro Boi at bay even in a map like Shanghai. Throw in a UCAV or two and you'll own him pretty much.


Oh for sure. Bad Company 2 is even like this on certain game modes. It's just not a common occurrence that I can jump on a random server and just expect other random players to be reliable. Not saying I'm the most dependent or best teammate either, but it happens.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The bottom line is if you wanna play this game with teamwork/objective based, you really need a pre-made squad. You can deal with almost any threat. For example: two guys with IGLA's and an ammo pack can keep Mr. Helo Pro Boi at bay even in a map like Shanghai. Throw in a UCAV or two and you'll own him pretty much.


Yep a squad of two or three is enough to put me back a significant amount. (being in the heli all the time)









The best squad on eGO 24/7 Shanghai ive seen was a Javelin (Eng) + PLD (Recon) + Ammo (Support) and honestly javelins are the worst because even if i drop ECM or flares, the jav is going to hit regardless of where i am and it does close to 90% damage which almost leads to an engine offline + fire ---

The only way to escape a javelin hit and survive is to do an immediate mid-air bail/switch with the gunner and have the gunner pop his fire extinguishers.... im surprised no one uses the jav... that thing wrecks!

Also to mention, the PLD is glitched i think cause that still tracks my position/spots me even behind buildings. I just dont get it. Im behind buildings and im still being tracked and spotted...

There are so many advantageous gadgets that classes dont even use against me.

One time i even saw a squad that had like two of those M-APS gadgets and it kept deflecting my gunner shots and my rockets/tows.... it was completely OP for something like protecting the top floor elevator from heli strikes... and on top of that the stinger spam was so unreal that every time i made a pass the M-APS would just deflect everything and thus making our 10 second passes worthless...

There are tons of UCAV regulars in eGO 24/7 shanghai. I remember this one guy had 50% of our deaths purely just from UCAV strikes.... theyre so annoying because we have no idea if a UCAV is on our way while in a heli battle... 1 hit and im down :/

It honestly just takes two or three people to work together in squad chat to put me at bay, but ill be honest its pretty seldom i see that. I mostly see single instances of stingers/IGLA's but not as much groups (which would of been super detrimental if they DID work together)


----------



## thrgk

Is the eGO server hard core ?


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Is the eGO server hard core ?


Used to have a hardcore server up but i believe they took it down for the upcoming event in plans.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/a947bfc8-042e-484a-b84b-004dc3cb98d9/eGO-DICE-24-7-Siege-Of-Shanghai-Edge-Gamers-com-EA/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/0279eb49-aef1-4c92-bc06-60863919bede/eGO-DICE-Conquest-Popular-Maps-Edge-Gamers-com-EA/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/d011dff7-fccd-4ab3-a43c-266308e2e082/eGO-DICE-24-7-Operation-Locker-Edge-Gamers-com-EA/

Here are the three eGO servers that i admin for. We used to have a fourth server for hardcore but right now its

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/d178444f-8f36-4f28-be2b-aa7db5fc38e5/eGO-Event-Server/

The game mode is set to hardcore 60% health i believe... but we have renamed the server from 24/7 hardcore to event server for now


----------



## Aesthethc

Random clip today


----------



## Zakharov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Of course.... obviously i am not a skillful player despite playing in multiple competitive esports leagues and pulling insane games.... because "flying a heli is easy and takes no skill and anyone can do it".... mhmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people take "skill" term too seriously - (said by every non-skilled player)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to be quite honest


I never said you weren't good, quite the opposite actually. There's no need to brag about your precious esports leagues.

That's a bold statement to make. Believe it or not, there are plenty of good players who aren't obsessed with showing off their skillz and don't consider farming heavily outmatched players to be skillful. That's the most amusing part about pub farming platoons, it's not exactly hard to farm bad players and brag about high K/D ratios.

Which begs the question, why ask for only "skillful" helicopter players in your pub farming platoon when farming bad and/or uncoordinated players isn't exactly hard to do in the first place?

Either way, to each his own.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Well said man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still stand by my statement that IGLA/stinger user have no skill but to each his own


You're more than welcome to try taking out good Attack Helicopters in Shanghai with a Stinger/IGLA by yourself. See how far that takes you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> im talking about people specifically who do nothing but IGLA all day because there are people who do that lol


You mean like the same way there are people who do nothing but use Attack Helicopters...?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakharov*
> 
> You mean like the same way there are people who do nothing but use Attack Helicopters...?


^^^ hahahahahahahaha .... nicely put!

Been awhile since I played. Like two weeks. Game still crap? Been playing ARMA 3.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> ^^^ hahahahahahahaha .... nicely put!
> 
> Been awhile since I played. Like two weeks. Game still crap? Been playing ARMA 3.


Yeah mate, still crap. Don't bother coming here again.

Also all this talk of skill, pub farming, mlg pro stuff.. Jeez guys it's just a video game...

No need to get sad and pretend it's some kind of real high level stuff... It's a video game!


----------



## SalmonTaco

Well I still have fun playing BF4. Yesterday in a round of Rogue Transmission I SRAWed a jet (the pilot asked me if he was "painted" in chat - lol)and a couple attack helis and killed 23 fools enemy soldiers with a DMR. I went 40-14, had 31% accuracy, got the MVP and generally had a blast. To bad my team lost.

Super fun game. But to each their own.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakharov*
> 
> I never said you weren't good, quite the opposite actually. There's no need to brag about your precious esports leagues.
> 
> That's a bold statement to make. Believe it or not, there are plenty of good players who aren't obsessed with showing off their skillz and don't consider farming heavily outmatched players to be skillful. That's the most amusing part about pub farming platoons, *it's not exactly hard to farm bad players and brag about high K/D ratios.
> 
> Which begs the question, why ask for only "skillful" helicopter players in your pub farming platoon when farming bad and/or uncoordinated players isn't exactly hard to do in the first place?*


Oh is it not really that hard? Then why Division 1 for Kill Death Ratio minimum is 1.74 ? which account for 3% of all players in the population?

Im looking for people with above 2.00kdr, is that so much to ask? Its a simple way to gauge skill without having to individually test a person one by one to get them into the platoon.

Obviously if you reach at least 2.00 kdr you have some "skill". I have yet to meet a person that has a 2.00kdr and actually sucks at the game... because you cant achieve a 2.00 overall kdr unless you know what you are doing.

Okay so, you say its not hard to farm players, then let me see your best games! Clearly you have plenty of gameplay of farming easy public opponents, right?

Why should i be afraid of being bold? its the truth.... just because you feel inferior that i participate in esports leagues shouldnt disgruntle you. i simply mentioned it to provide the credibility that im not being bold, im just being honest when i speak that IGLA/Stinger users lack the skill of engineers who use SRAW instead. Its really simple, its the same thing i would say towards any helicopter pilot that uses heatseekers as well. I personally use TOW's over heats as i find them more advantageous than heats and heats alone require no real skill to use, they satisfaction of getting a kill just simply isnt the same as compared to a TOW.

Personally i can vouch that many esports pros use TOW's or SRAW's over the auto-lock counterparts.... thats just the truth though.


----------



## velocityx

I laugh everytime I hear some chopper pilots brag about stinger igla people having no skill. youre sitting in a flying tank shooting rockets and you can move around the map within seconds and be annoying to everybody in the game and you call it skill, fine, I take out my stinger and get rid of the annoying itch that you are and I dont need to waste my skill on that because thats how it should be, you so skilled? try my stingers and leave me to my infantry.

this is just bragging to convince naive pub players to not use stingers so you can have your kills.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> I laugh everytime I hear some chopper pilots brag about stinger igla people having no skill. youre sitting in a flying tank shooting rockets and you can move around the map within seconds and be annoying to everybody in the game and you call it skill, fine, I take out my stinger and get rid of the annoying itch that you are and I dont need to waste my skill on that because thats how it should be, you so skilled? try my stingers and leave me to my infantry.
> 
> this is just bragging to convince naive pub players to not use stingers so you can have your kills.


^^^ He's right you know...


----------



## erso44

Need a clan....


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> I laugh everytime I hear some chopper pilots brag about stinger igla people having no skill. youre sitting in a flying tank shooting rockets and you can move around the map within seconds and be annoying to everybody in the game and you call it skill, fine, I take out my stinger and get rid of the annoying itch that you are and I dont need to waste my skill on that because thats how it should be, you so skilled? try my stingers and leave me to my infantry.
> 
> this is just bragging to convince naive pub players to not use stingers so you can have your kills.


You're right. Same old story from the "leet". I tend to beat them at their own game. Stinger usually gets rid of the itch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> Need a clan....


21CW.com


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> 21CW.com


what in hell is that mate


----------



## SalmonTaco

Got my 50th SRAW service star last night.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> what in hell is that mate


Gaming community. It's a good time. Saturday battles. Euros and 'mericans alike.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalmonTaco*
> 
> Got my 50th SRAW service star last night.


Freak!


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Gaming community. It's a good time. Saturday battles. Euros and 'mericans alike.


but it´s chinese?
I think it´s the wrong webside.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Gaming community. It's a good time. Saturday battles. Euros and 'mericans alike.
> Freak!


For the person that got me into 21CW, pure and utter fail on your part. Wrong URL.

Anyways where the heck have you been? We are halfway through the campaign.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> what in hell is that mate


21cw.net is the proper page


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Gaming community. It's a good time. Saturday battles. Euros and 'mericans alike.
> Freak!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the person that got me into 21CW, pure and utter fail on your part. Wrong URL.
> 
> Anyways where the heck have you been? We are halfway through the campaign.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> what in hell is that mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 21cw.net is the proper page
Click to expand...

Meh!


----------



## BoredErica

Right now I do have to agree... just as there are people who do nothing but get on helis and achieve insane KDRs, there needs to be people who try to take them out no matter what. It makes sense for balance, and it makes sense for trying to win the game. Infantry have about the hardest time to reach top KDR out of everybody... we don't exactly have it easy.

People that do nothing but snipe and get like 5 kills the entire round, they're actually stuck on doing something that doesn't help the team. But trying to take down choppers does help. I don't even like using the IGLA but if I feel our team is in dire need of them, I'm going to have to pull one up because that's what we need to win.

Speaking of the SRAW, have I even unlocked it yet? LOL. The 500 hours you guys sink into Battlefield, I sink into Skyrim. YEAH!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakharov*
> 
> That's a bold statement to make. Believe it or not, there are plenty of good players who aren't obsessed with showing off their skillz and don't consider farming heavily outmatched players to be skillful. That's the most amusing part about pub farming platoons, it's not exactly hard to farm bad players and brag about high K/D ratios.


What he's doing is all about ego. He's stroking it hard, to the tune of a 48:1 KD in the attack chopper. I have the ability to do the same in the scout Heli, but I don't.


----------



## Krazee

We had someone like this on Saturday during our tournament. The first third of the battle was hard. For the second and third part we had two people run stingers and one person placed AA mines. The little bird pilot raged quit during the third part


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> We had someone like this on Saturday during our tournament. The first third of the battle was hard. For the second and third part we had two people run stingers and one person placed AA mines. The little bird pilot raged quit during the third part


So that's what the update was about?! LoL! That's too funny. What has happened to the quality of gamer today? LoL! I miss the good old days of BF42. Even getting base raped was fun. Game just isn't fun the way they have designed.


----------



## Zakharov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Oh is it not really that hard? Then why Division 1 for Kill Death Ratio minimum is 1.74 ? which account for 3% of all players in the population?


Ever considered how people who focus on getting ridiculous K/D ratios are skewing that? Not even a little bit?

Regardless, it doesn't change how farming bad and uncoordinated players isn't hard. If you are having a genuinely hard time actually farming people whom you consider bad, then perhaps you aren't much better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Im looking for people with above 2.00kdr, is that so much to ask? Its a simple way to gauge skill without having to individually test a person one by one to get them into the platoon.
> 
> Obviously if you reach at least 2.00 kdr you have some "skill". I have yet to meet a person that has a 2.00kdr and actually sucks at the game... because you cant achieve a 2.00 overall kdr unless you know what you are doing.


Not at all. I don't care for your K/D requirement even though it feels like it's disregarding how there are many skillful players with less than 2 K/D. Rather, the purpose of what the platoon is for, but hey, it's your platoon and you can do whatever you please with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Okay so, you say its not hard to farm players, then let me see your best games! Clearly you have plenty of gameplay of farming easy public opponents, right?


Yes, it's not hard to farm bad players. I've had plenty of games where I farmed enemies with relative ease. The difference is that I don't see it as something to brag about, and I would rather want to play with competent enemies. Why would I record a match where I stomp all over a weak team that's heavily outmatched? I already have a limited HDD space, I'm not going to waste it on pointless "look at me going 45-0 with a vehicle vs generally outmatched players!" videos (pardon the low killcount, I tend to avoid 1200 ticket yawnfests).

I especially don't start bringing over 2 full squads of my friends to stomp on the enemy team even harder.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Why should i be afraid of being bold? its the truth.... just because you feel inferior that i participate in esports leagues shouldnt disgruntle you.

























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> i simply mentioned it to provide the credibility that im not being bold, im just being honest when i speak that IGLA/Stinger users lack the skill of engineers who use SRAW instead.


You already made sure to let everyone know you're a good player, there was no reason to bring it up in that context. Yet, you decided to do it anyway, apparently because you seem to have some superiority complex going by how totally "inferior" I am, right?

And I think players who use the SRAW on helicopters lack the skill of Recons who use sniper rifles to take out pilots. Too bad neither of them are using the proper weaponry provided in the game that's meant to specifically deal with the enemy helicopter they are facing. Are they both skillful? Definitely. Is it necessarily practical or even useful in most cases? Not really, outside of the bs SRAW turning radius.

Just because something is more difficult to use and pull off, doesn't mean it automatically makes the alternative (in this case the proper weapons meant to deal with helicopters) skill-less.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Its really simple, its the same thing i would say towards any helicopter pilot that uses heatseekers as well. I personally use TOW's over heats as i find them more advantageous than heats and heats alone require no real skill to use, they satisfaction of getting a kill just simply isnt the same as compared to a TOW.
> 
> Personally i can vouch that many esports pros use TOW's or SRAW's over the auto-lock counterparts.... thats just the truth though.


Using TOWs and SRAWs means you can kill the helicopter with no warning and can be from long distances (hence why the developers plan to nerf/adjust them at some point).

If you wanna keep discussing this, PM me. I'd rather not clutter the thread with this stuff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> What he's doing is all about ego. He's stroking it hard, to the tune of a 48:1 KD in the attack chopper. I have the ability to do the same in the scout Heli, but I don't.


ego and a superiority complex no less! Can't have those pesky inferior players interrupting how I brag about farming bad and uncoordinated players!

On a different note: The devs plan to add the new weapons and Gunmaster mode to CTE today. The weapons are still unfinished though, so keep that in mind.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> What he's doing is all about ego. He's stroking it hard, to the tune of a 48:1 KD in the attack chopper. I have the ability to do the same in the scout Heli, but I don't.


Lets see your best match in scout helicopter if its really so easy to get









This Zahkarov guy telling me there are more "skillfull players under 2.00kdr" than those who are "above 2.00kdr" is crazy. I am a founder for a 100 person clan, ive seen and played with people under 2.00 kdr and people above it.... its plain and simple.... if you arent skillful in the game you wont be achieving a high kdr and high spm and high kpm.... Surely KDR is not just the only measurement of skill, should involve KPM as well.... but for you to easily assume that there are plenty of <2.00 kdr skillful people is surprising.

Maybe your definition of "skill" is different.

Also, why do you keep going off about how i brag about farming baddies? and how its easy to do it? Umm.. last time i checked all of you guys play public and you guys verse the same people i play. You guys dont play in any competitive conquest modes, none of you guys play in competitive 32v32 or 16v16 conquest.... so why are you pointing at me like its so easy to farm pubs?

Maybe theres a few people here who do 21CW or LevelBF, they are exceptions... but people like Zahkarov who has no competitive experience in real 32v32 conquest matches.... who are you to easily downplay my game stats just purely because i pub?

Hah, hilarious! I love how you make it seem like pubbing is the only thing i play! Pubbing is target practice for off season weeks that esports cup isnt in session. I was here to show some matches and recruit people for my clan, Air Versus Air. KDR Requirement 2.00.

Didnt mean to rustle jimmies of many players here. To be honest it seems like ive pissed off so many people just for having an opinion on IGLA's and stingers. But for all you people who downplay me and say over and over like its "easy to kill in a vehicle" .... okay guys... its apparently "easy" but i dont see any of you guys matching the same scores as me?

Like i honestly hear that everyday in every server... "yeah dude vehicles are so easy to use its a flying tank".... ok...... then...... why is it that STAT wise when you get into the "EASY VEHICLE THAT ANYONE CAN DRIVE"..... you dont achieve the same scores? Same KDR's ? same SPMs or KPMs ?

I dont get it.... everyone here is ready to point the finger at me and say YEA MAN ITS EASY TO GET IN A VEHICLE but none of you guys are fronting the same possibility you are so quick to claim.

Before anyone here makes the claim "its easy"... "anyone can do it" ... "it takes no skill farming baddies -- anyone can do it".... lets see your best matches..... i still havent seen any proof to your claims.

I would love to see at least ONE person here get at least 100 kills in heli in ONE round while having a < 2.00 kdr stat in battlelog.

Id love to see someone show me up right now since you guys say its "so easy" to do it in game "so easy to be a flying tank" ... "so easy..... takes no skill" .... right ok... lets see you guys do that then if its so EASY lol

If you think flying helicopter and what i do is EASY, then i would LOVE to see anyone get in a helicopter.... solo the helicopter (yes solo -- i am a solo pilot and gunner) and achieve scores like this :

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/568052709684866048/376268602/

This was a solo match, no gunner needed.... I would love to watch you guys solo a 2 seat helicopter and come back to me and talk about skill.... theres TONS of skill involved needed for soloing a chopper dont think you guys understand


----------



## the9quad

Look the difference is some people play in the pubs, and generally play alone and on the ground, that is several orders of magnitude harder to do than playing with even one friend not to mention playing with dudes from your platoon or clan or whatever they are called these days. But if you are Joe Bf flying with your clanmates and your KDR is 2, well you probably aren't very good and I can see why someone would want higher than a 2 kdr... I am an old man who always plays lone wolf and I never get any help, and I have a 1.8 KDR on the ground and my skills are degraded and decrepit and they were prolly never that hot when I was younger which means they are just shy of terrible now. So imagine what someone with even a hint of skill could do in the air, lol. So imo, KDR or SPM really doesn't mean jack. What you do on a pub server means even less.

If you play competitively where you stand in those rankings that prolly actually means something. So if you are ranked top 5 well you're prolly pretty good. Everything else really doesn't mean crap.

Also in the big scheme of things none of it means jack. it isn't like being good at this game suddenly makes you a manly SEAL or something. It means your good at a hobby, that is it. In fact, it is a hobby that doesn't even endear you to the opposite sex, in fact it oft times is a deterrent to that opposite sex. So while it may be fun, and you may be good at it, well it really ain't worth bragging about imo. Personal note, never had a woman say, "before we have sex, I need to ask you something, what is your KDR?"

So if someone enjoys farming pubs, have at it imo. I don't care doesn't effect me one bit. If you want to talk about being good, sure go ahead I don't care. But don't go around insulting people, like you're above people. There are people who have skill (not me) who have less than 2 kdr's they probably play alone and don't use vehicles. They probably also don't play on servers that skew their stats or play in ways that skew their stats.

Cuz honestly I could prolly play some maps in certain vehicles and have a crazy KDR (still wouldn't make me good), but I don't do it constantly because it is boring and it is usually cheesy as heck (although it can be cathartic and fun sometimes).... Shanghai 46-7 on the ground (http://www.hitbox.tv/video/453064/description), zavod 31-0 http://www.hitbox.tv/video/424313/description on the ground, 61-13 on hainan on the ground http://www.hitbox.tv/video/450522 etc.... See those videos, it is obvious I have no skill if you watch them (I am being a cheese in AA on one, and being a scrub in a tank in another) yet look at the KDR.... so yeah KDR doesn't equal skill, I can prove that all day long by playing certain maps or in certain vehicles. People here have played with me, they know I am no good (but I have some fun and whine like a girl), so that objectively proves KDR doesn't equal skill..

None of that is meant as an insult, just as perspective btw.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Look the difference is some people play in the pubs, and generally play alone, that is several orders of magnitude harder to do than playing with even one friend not to mention playing with dudes from your platoon or clan or whatever they are called these days. So if you are Joe Bf playing with your clanmates and your KDR is 2, well you suck. I am an old man who always plays lone wolf and I never get any help, and I have a 1.8 KDR and my skills are degraded and decrepit and they were prolly never that hot when I was younger which means they are just shy of terrible now. So imagine what someone with even a hint of skill could do, lol. So imo, KDR or SPM really doesn't mean jack. What you do on a pub server means even less.


If you play competitively where you stand in those rankings that prolly actually means something. So if you are ranked top 5 well you're prolly pretty good. Everything else really doesn't mean crap.

Also in the big scheme of things none of it means jack. it isn't like being good at this game suddenly makes you a manly SEAL or something. It means your good at a hobby, that is it. In fact, it is a hobby that doesn't even endear you to the opposite sex, in fact it oft times is a deterrent to that opposite sex. So while it may be fun, and you may be good at it, well it really ain't worth bragging about imo. Personal note, never had a woman say, "before we have sex, I need to ask you something, what is your KDR?"

So if someone enjoys farming pubs, have at it imo. I don't care doesn't effect me one bit. If you want to talk about being good, sure go ahead I don't care. But don't go around insulting people, like you're above people. There are people who have skill (not me) who have less than 2 kdr's they probably play alone and don't use vehicles. They probably also don't play on servers that skew their stats or play in ways that skew their stats.

None of that is meant as an insult, just as perspective btw.[/quote]

The moment you said KDR and SPM doesnt mean jack..... okay i rest my case









The fact that you brought up the whole sex example with asking KDR.... come on dude... This is a thread about a game... you didnt have to bring up personal life like this lol.

Where did i insult anyone? Please quote me. Having an opinion on people who use stingers and IGLA's over SRAWs... thats insulting? The fact that when people reply to me that my vehicle usage takes no "skill" and its "easy" ... and i reply with ... "okay man lets see your best game in a vehicle if its so EASY" ...?

That is insulting? Its sad you think that i skew my stats in a way, this is a clear response from someone who lacks skill. (was that an insult now?) -- clearly you just stated in your first paragraph that KDR and SPM means nothing when it clearly is a stat that describes the style of gameplay and how effectively you play the objective.

KDR is a great measurement for finding out if a player spends most of the time in the spawn screen/death screen or if hes alive playing the objectives. Ever cap a flag in a helicopter? Yeah i bet you havent because you dont know how to fly a helicopter and cap a flag without doing it like 99% of other players who hover in one place. come on... you guys never play the objectives when you get in vehicles? its a shame its looked upon like that.

SPM is also a great measurement to find out if during the whole round... were you on top of scoring points while playing objectives? In conquest, getting kills alone will not provide a high enough SPM over 500 or 600 so you'd need to be playing some sort of objective to start scoring above 900-1100 SPM.

KPM is also a great measurement to find out if youre a CAMPER or an AGGRESIVE player the entire round. Most CAMPERS tend to have less than 0.50 KPM's , and most defensive players hover around .80 KPM. The most aggresive players are the ones above 1.0KPM, and the gunners of the pilots tend to also be above 2.00KPM.

These stat indicators are PERFECT stat measurements of your gameplay behavior.... but tons of people in this thread will actively ignore it and say "yeah man im a good player" "but my history totally indicates opposite".

KDR isnt the only thing we look at, but its a general stat that you can use to generalize good players from decent players. *There is a reason why only 3% of battlefield players have above a 1.74 KDR*


----------



## the9quad

Look first off don't quote me right away, because I go back and read what i post after I post it, So always as a general rule wait 30 minutes until you give me time to refine what i posted to contain my complete thoughts and not just my ramblings. Now go read my final paper, and you can plainly see what I was trying to get across. You will see I am not insulting you.

Also I could play locker or metro all day long and have a crazy SPM or crazy KDR and it would look like I was some beast, I would still suck, but on paper I would look great, or playon servers with 32 people instead of 64 and my spm or kpm would be whack or be someone who defends the flags and doesnt get squat or....or...so yeah I rest my case KDR/SPM means jack other than a blunt tool.

there are alot of those 3% people who play nothing other than insert favorite 24/7 I can cheese here btw. Witness the number of chopper pilots who play on 24/7 this map has no AA or scrubs who play 24/7 locker or 24/7 metro or insert whatever 24/7 is the only map they know they are safe on.

Couple that with the hard fact that on the ground if you join a server which has stacked sides, you are completely EFFED no matter how good you are or if you join with a few people you normally play with you will pretty much dominate no matter how bad you are, yeah KDR and SPM mean about nil.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Look first off dont quote me right away, because I go back and read what i post after I post it, So always as a general rule wait 30 minutes until you give me time to refine what i posted to conatain my complete thoughts and not just my ramblings. Now go read my final paper, and you can plainly see what I was trying to get across. You will see I am not insulting you.


Your definition of skill is questionable.

If you claim people who have less than a 2.00 kdr and play only pubs have skill then youre clearly mistaken.

My consideration of skill is a lot different than yours. Maybe decent players will appeal skillful to you... But in the clear reality of things when people are looking for spots to fill in their competitive teams; having even under than a 3.00 kdr is considered not even qualifying...

I dont even qualify for great teams like symthic or elevate but for you what do you describe skillful? Cause i describe a player from Team Symthic or Team Elevate or Team Edge to be considered a "SKILLFUL" player. I play on a competitive level, pubbing is more of target practice. If you dont have a minimum 2.00 kdr playing pubs then you dont have much skill because most esports players have above a 3.00 kdr in just pubs. I am just one of the few exceptions because most of my kills are fed to my gunners, who have 3.0+ KDR's.

These are some of my active gunners, take a clear look at their stats. I pilot for them and i feed them kills. Clearly i must have no skill, right????

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/user/MyCampGround_HHA/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/MyCampGround_HHA/stats/996966913/pc/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/user/ZeVentriloquist/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/ZeVentriloquist/stats/513897998/pc/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/user/CasuallyShaz/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/CasuallyShaz/stats/247376470/pc/

Please, take a step back. and now realize the numbers i am talking about. I am and play actively with the top 1% lol. (again not trying to insult -- but trying to display a clear message that im just trying to recruit for my clan and the claims i make come from an experienced player with skill)

people are coming off like im trying to make them feel inferior but this just the harsh reality, if you dont have a 2.00 kdr or above overall then you wont get in my clan lol.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Your definition of skill is questionable.
> 
> If you claim people who have less than a 2.00 kdr and play only pubs have skill then youre clearly mistaken.
> 
> My consideration of skill is a lot different than yours. Maybe decent players will appeal skillful to you... But in the clear reality of things when people are looking for spots to fill in their competitive teams; having even under than a 3.00 kdr is considered not even qualifying...
> 
> I dont even qualify for great teams like symthic or elevate but for you what do you describe skillful? Cause i describe a player from Team Symthic or Team Elevate or Team Edge to be considered a "SKILLFUL" player. I play on a competitive level, pubbing is more of target practice. If you dont have a minimum 2.00 kdr playing pubs then you dont have much skill because most esports players have above a 3.00 kdr in just pubs. I am just one of the few exceptions because most of my kills are fed to my gunners, who have 3.0+ KDR's.
> 
> These are some of my active gunners, take a clear look at their stats. I pilot for them and i feed them kills. Clearly i must have no skill, right????
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/user/MyCampGround_HHA/
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/MyCampGround_HHA/stats/996966913/pc/
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/user/ZeVentriloquist/
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/ZeVentriloquist/stats/513897998/pc/
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/user/CasuallyShaz/
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/CasuallyShaz/stats/247376470/pc/
> 
> Please, take a step back. and now realize the numbers i am talking about. I am and play actively with the top 1% lol.


Please step back and read what I said. 99% of elite infantry dudes, are getting revives, they are playing with people they play with etc.. If you are a nobody on a random pub do you want to just guess how many revives you are likely to get? it rhymes with schmero. Do you want to know what the chance is that anyone on your side is even remotely going to be playing the objective, probably in the high 1% range if your lucky. Do you want to know what the odds are that you are going to be joining a server where your side is probably already pinned in, they are all level 20, and they all take whatever piece of armor and quickly get it blown up? Probably in the roughly 99% range. Or maybe venture a guess how long it takes for some teammate to hop on the top of your armor and start spamming the machine gun at a wall lighting you up like a torch in the night on a mini-map? Prolly about a half a nano second. Do you think those guys are dealing with that? I've hopped on servers where some of the skilled people play, and they always play with others who "play" the game and they either know them or they are in the same platoon. Joe blow doesn't have that luxury.

Yes I played BF 1942 competitively and was the clan leader of a team ranked # 1 in CTF (whoopty deee doo!), so I know how easy it is to stomp pubs when you have even one other dude of your caliber with you let alone 3 or 4. You are not the only one who has ever played competitive gaming. My point is there are people with skill who play the game and play alone, there are alot of them some of them are good and have a gasp! below 2 kdr. And like I stressed enough already I dont consider myself any good, not sure why think I am arguing with you. I just think there are some good people under 2 KDR who don't have the luxury of playing with people they know.

BTW you changed your argument mid stream, of course there are always a handful of people who are extremely skilled. But that wasn't your argument. Personally I wouldn't call someone under a 10 kdr in a chopper skilled by your new definition unless they played only non pub matches. 3 or 4 kdr if you solely play in a vehicle and oft times in pubs is kind of scrubbish imo.

And I am pretty sure I said I could understand why you would want at least a 2kdr, because if a scrub like me can get 1.8 on the ground imagine what someone with skill could do in the air. Somehow you took me insulting myself as insulting you....


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Please step back and read what I said. 99% of those dudes, are getting revives, they are playing with people they play with etc.. If you are a nobody on a random pub do you want to just guess how many revives you are likely to get? it rhymes with schmero. Do you want to know what the chance is that anyone on your side is even remotely going to be playing the objective, probably in the high 1% range if your lucky. Do you want to know what the odds are that you are going to be joining a server where your side is probably already pinned in, they are all level 20, and they all take whatever piece of armor and quickly get it blown up? Probably in the roughly 99% range. Or maybe venture a guess how long it takes for some teammate to hop on the top of your armor and start spamming the machine gun at a wall lighting you up like a torch in the night on a mini-map? Prolly about a half a nano second. Do you think those guys are dealing with that? I've hopped on servers where they play, they play with others who play the game. Joe blow doesn't have that luxury.
> 
> Yes I played BF 1942 competitively and was the clan leader of a team ranked # 1 in CTF (whoopty deee doo!), so I know how easy it is to stomp pubs when you have even one other dude of your caliber with you let alone 3 or 4. You are not the only one who has ever played competitive gaming. My point is there are people with skill who play the game and play alone, there are alot of them some of them are good.


In my opinion people those people are considered *casuals* and not qualified for my clan.

It doesnt matter what competitive you've played before... what matters is WHAT you DO NOW... claiming what you did in other games is irrelevant because the game physics, game engine, everything is so different you cant even compare them.

I guess i looked in the wrong place to recruit people, clearly everyone in overclock.net is against helicopter flying and achieving overall kdr's above 2.00 or 3.00

To be quite honest i thought there would be more pros on a computer forum with enthusiast PC's.... guess i thought wrong!

I rustled everyone jimmies and i just want more elite players to join our clan... i didnt come here to brag i came here to provide credibility and recruit...


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Dude.. I'm sorry but nobody cares.

You've been bragging about how 1337 you are with the chopper literally every time I've taken a look at this thread in the past month... Do you just brag about how good you are or actually play the game?

Also, quit acting like your club is the best of the best and like everybody wants in. A lot of people don't care about stuff like that or stats and just want to enjoy the game.

It's people like you that make threads like these hostile places.

Now please, stop bragging about how good you are. If you really were recruiting you wouldn't be flooding this thread with posts like "Look how good I am guize, people who try to kill attack helis have no skill amirite?" and you would be sending private messages to potential candidates to your clan/group/whatever.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> In my opinion people those people are considered *casuals* and not qualified for my clan.
> 
> It doesnt matter what competitive you've played before... what matters is WHAT you DO NOW... claiming what you did in other games is irrelevant because the game physics, game engine, everything is so different you cant even compare them.
> 
> I guess i looked in the wrong place to recruit people, clearly everyone in overclock.net is against helicopter flying and achieving overall kdr's above 2.00 or 3.00
> 
> To be quite honest i thought there would be more pros on a computer forum with enthusiast PC's.... guess i thought wrong!
> 
> I rustled everyone jimmies and i just want more elite players to join our clan... i didnt come here to brag i came here to provide credibility and recruit...


LOL, you have about zero reading comprehension. Now that is an insult.

Nothing I posted earlier was an insult at you and was in fact actually me agreeing with you.

Like I said if you have a 2 kdr and play with friends in the air you are probably pretty crappy. If you play with other platoon members and have a 3 or 4 kdr in the air and play on pubs you are probably really crappy as well. So i Can understand why you want someone with a higher than 2 kdr.

I also said KDR and SPM don't really mean anything other than a blunt tool, since they both can be manipulated so easily.

I also said the truly skilled do really well in the rankings, then you said my definition of skill was wack and I should look att he KDR of some people who are high in the rankings??

Not following your logic of how you think I am insulting you or arguing with you. I simply said there are some good people who have less than 2 kdr's and gave my reason for it, just because they are casuals doesn't make them less good.

also never claimed to be good, in fact I have stressed that from the beginning. The point of me bringing up my experience in competitive gaming was to point out, when you play with other clan members or platoon members on a pub server, of course you are going to dominate. Of course people who play with teammates in a team game are going to mow people down who have no cohesion. That is not rocket science and it doesn't mean there couldn't be an individual on the other team who is getting dominated who just might be individually better than anyone on your side, he just happens to be a lone wolf casual on a side he has no control over.

not sure if you have that much of an inferiority complex where you continually must either profess how great you are or get upset when you even remotely think someone is questioning your greatness, but it is starting to come off that way. That is kind of an insult btw, but it prolly has some truth peppered in with it. So relax, no one is here to be your enemy. We are just people who like messing around with PC's I am sure there are some like minded people here with skill you can hook up with if you just simmer down and not get so bent out of shape over everything. I know I have seen some guys in here who are really good, not sure if they are chopper people, but they are good.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Dude.. I'm sorry but nobody cares.
> 
> You've been bragging about how 1337 you are with the chopper literally every time I've taken a look at this thread in the past month... Do you just brag about how good you are or actually play the game?
> 
> Also, quit acting like your club is the best of the best and like everybody wants in. A lot of people don't care about stuff like that or stats and just want to enjoy the game.
> 
> It's people like you that make threads like these hostile places.
> 
> Now please, stop bragging about how good you are. If you really were recruiting you wouldn't be flooding this thread with posts like "Look how good I am guize, people who try to kill attack helis have no skill amirite?" and you would be sending private messages to potential candidates to your clan/group/whatever.


I actually play the game. I have about 1200 hours played so yeah, i play a lot.

How did i make this hostile? I just posted about a round and wanted to recruit for people, and i get attacked for having no skill LOL come on guys seriously?

Im actually sending private messages out, i just recently talked to a user here on OCN who was trying to introduce me to 21CW since i used to fly with their head casting team leader in BF3.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> LOL, you have about zero reading comprehension. Now that is an insult.
> 
> Nothing I posted earlier was an insult at you and was in fact actually me agreeing with you.
> 
> Like I said if you have a 2 kdr and play with friends in the air you are probably pretty crappy. If you play with other platoon members and have a 3 or 4 kdr in the air and play on pubs you are probably really crappy as well. So i Can understand why you want someone with a higher than 2 kdr.
> 
> I also said KDR and SPM don't really mean anything other than a blunt tool, since they both can be manipulated so easily.
> 
> I also said the truly skilled do really well in the rankings, then you said my definition of skill was wack and I should look att he KDR of some people who are high in the rankings??
> 
> Not following your logic of how you think I am insulting you or arguing with you. I simply said there are some good people who have less than 2 kdr's and gave my reason for it, just because they are casuals doesn't make them less good.
> 
> also never claimed to be good, in fact I have stressed that from the beginning. The point of me bringing up my experience in competitive gaming was to point out, when you play with other clan members or platoon members on a pub server, of course you are going to dominate. Of course people who play with teammates in a team game are going to mow people down who have no cohesion. That is not rocket science and it doesn't mean there couldn't be an individual on the other team who is getting dominated who just might be individually better than anyone on your side, he just happens to be a lone wolf casual on a side he has no control over.
> 
> not sure if you have that much of an inferiority complex where you continually must either profess how great you are or get upset when you even remotely think someone is questioning your greatness, but it is starting to come off that way. That is kind of an insult btw, but it prolly has some truth peppered in with it. So relax, no one is here to be your enemy. We are just people who like messing around with PC's I am sure there are some like minded people here with skill you can hook up with if you just simmer down and not get so bent out of shape over everything. I know I have seen some guys in here who are really good, not sure if they are chopper people, but they are good.


Because they are casuals... that obviously makes them less good, less skilled players.....

The best players are players who work in a squad and not by themselves... Battlefield is not a game meant to be played solo.... its never been like that.... not sure if you come from other game backgrounds.... but team wins are never achieved by one solo person bringing the team to a win... its won by squads who work......


----------



## jdstock76

I think the problem here isn't the forum you're trying to recruit from, it's your methods. People, especially people here do not like braggarts. It's not that we're not skilled it's that most of us play for fun and the fact that we are PC enthusiasts has no bearing on our skill levels.

If you want to recruit post some vids of game play. Have an open invite for peeps to try out. It'll suck cause you'll get noobs but they're easily enough weeded out.

I'd love to play with y'all but i just play for fun.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> *Because they are casuals*... that obviously makes them less good, less skilled players.....
> 
> The best players are players who work in a squad and not by themselves... Battlefield is not a game meant to be played solo.... its never been like that.... not sure if you come from other game backgrounds.... but team wins are never achieved by one solo person bringing the team to a win... its won by squads who work......


Your posts are delusional along with your over bloated opinion of yourself. Your total stats read less than 500spm and under 1kpm and they include you "casual farming". I am not a math genius but if not for your leet farming heli skills, you would be a worse player than the casuals you brag about farming.

Just saying:thumb:


----------



## the9quad

Last three matches I played with your ACE guys in it ( they were actually pretty nice btw)

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/577048850507176576/263083857/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/577059289219668608/263083857/

Just to prove my point, notice your guy loses both matches and for being in a chopper his kdr in those two rounds ain't that special ,but he is doing pretty well in the air, but he is alone so even thought he side I am on has absolutely no teamwork we can maintain and win, because his side doesn't either.

Now your buddy gets another ACE guy to join and look what happens. Oh like magic he does much better, must be pure skill and not the fact he now has a teammate in a team game he knows......

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/577069270182599296/263083857/

Look at what I have to deal with on my side, for petes sake. Look at the rest of my team there is only two of us with + KDR's and we dont even know each other lol.. I can't hide from two choppers... getting a 1.5 kdr on that side was way harder and more work than a 3 or 4 kdr on the other side and that is a fact. hell we had a guy 1-20! So yeah. point made. Oh and that binary guy has a 2.4 kdr on the ground, and even he ended up 12-8 on that round, but I bet if he had someone he knew he would have done much better.

Casual players have to deal with some crap, and some of them can hang, I am at best mediocre, and I have seen some casuals who can rip it up. Now these casuals might be guys interested in becoming more than casual they just never had the opportunity. So don't dismiss them outright. In fact I have seen some casuals guys from OCN who pretty much poop on people when they get in a server, maybe they are casual because they dont know anyone and would be great in a clan.

Personally I dont have the skill level or the time for that, but even if I did I would keep it in perspective. It's a game it's not seal training on coronado island.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Your posts are delusional along with your over bloated opinion of yourself. Your total stats read less than 500spm and under 1kpm and they include you "casual farming". I am not math genius but if not for your leet farming heli skills, you would be a worse player than the casuals you brag about farming.
> 
> Just saying:thumb:


I wont disagree on that, i have friends that come over and play on my account and skew my stats.

I dont let any of my friends play on the eGO chain servers, as thats what i base tons of my gameplay on. I play mostly conquest too, and my friends play other game modes including Rush and Defuse since they like to play a lot of that on their console games.

Heres my stats on eGO server chain:



http://edgegamers.gameme.com/playerinfo/2704448

With about 17,000 kills registered, and 5000 deaths, *i have a bout a 3.50 kdr.*

*My KPM is listed as 1.26 in the attack chopper* https://bf4db.com/players/85659 and it accounts for 40,000/50,000 of my total kills which is 80% of my total kill gameplay.

eGO is comprised of two conquest servers, one TDM server, and one hardcore/DLC conquest server. I play mostly conquest and fly helicopter in pubs


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Last three matches I played with your ACE guys in it ( they were actually pretty nice btw)
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/577048850507176576/263083857/
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/577059289219668608/263083857/
> 
> Just to prove my point, notice your guy loses both matches and for being in a chopper his kdr in those two rounds ain't that special ,but he is doing pretty well in the air, but he is alone so we can maintain and win...
> 
> Now your buddy gets another ACE guy to join and look what happens. Oh like magic he does much better, must be pure skill and not the fact he now has a teammate in a team game he knows......
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/577069270182599296/263083857/
> 
> Look at what I have to deal with on my side, for petes sake. Look at the rest of my team there is only two of us with + KDR's and we dont even know each other lol.. I can't hide from two choppers... getting a 1.5 kdr on that side was way harder and more work than a 3 or 4 kdr on the other side and that is a fact. hell we had a guy 1-20! So yeah. point made.
> 
> Casual players have to deal with some crap, and some of them can hang, I am at best mediocre, and I have seen some casuals who can rip it up. Now these casuals might be guys interested in becoming more than casual they just never had the opportunity. So don't dismiss them outright. In fact I have seen some casuals guys from OCN who pretty much poop on people when they get in a server.


Clipz and Campground? Yeah... were in team speak right now and we're laughing reading the comments of this thread. Even campground agrees with me. We are currently in the teamspeak



Also, campground is a pure 100% gunner. He does not solo-switch the chopper AS OFTEN like i do. He prefers to have a pilot. i prefer to be alone in the chopper, while still working with my squad on chat


----------



## BoredErica

So uh...

...

How's the netcode these days, guys?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Clipz and Campground? Yeah... were in team speak right now and we're laughing reading the comments of this thread. Even campground agrees with me. We are currently in the teamspeak
> 
> 
> 
> Also, campground is a pure 100% gunner. He does not solo-switch the chopper AS OFTEN like i do. He prefers to have a pilot. i prefer to be alone in the chopper, while still working with my squad on chat


Not sure what that means, I just proved my point. When anyone has to deal with what joe causal has to deal with, they usually don't fair nearly as well as when they have their buds along.

I mean even with both of ya, still not that great, because apparently some people on the other side stepped up, and it wasn't your usual hey guys I get to shoot fish in a barrel night.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/577035749044984448/263083857/

I am not trying to bash ya, I am just saying, when you're in the same situation as joe pubber (keep in mind you're in the chopper on shanghai of all places as well which is like a wet dream for chopper pilots) You still end up with similar stats to the guys you consider unskilled casuals. heck you even had your bro that match! So yeah there are some equally skilled pubbers out there who you consider casual, they just either have no interest in being more than casual or just never had the chance and chances are they play more maps than shanghai and do more than just sit in a chopper.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Clipz and Campground? Yeah... were in team speak right now and we're laughing reading the comments of this thread. Even campground agrees with me. We are currently in the teamspeak
> 
> 
> 
> Also, campground is a pure 100% gunner. He does not solo-switch the chopper AS OFTEN like i do. He prefers to have a pilot. i prefer to be alone in the chopper, while still working with my squad on chat


85% of your kills in the heli, most of those will be on Shanghai which everyone knows is the heli playground in random servers. Barely scratching a 2.0 kd and sub 500 spm is nothing special, cherry pick all you want but those are facts. Fair play to you for being a good heli player to a degree, no one is detracting from your ability but to be a self proclaimed "casual farmer" is laughable non original and lame at best, especially when you do not have the overall stats to back your claims. Attempting to ride the cfa bandwagon lol gg. Your platoon requires a 2.0 overall kd, I suppose its not a cosequence of that figure being all you can scratch together, I would suggest to attract the best you should raise the bar a little.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Not sure what that means, I just proved my point. When anyone has to deal with what joe causal has to deal with, they usually don't fair nearly as well as when they have their buds along.
> 
> I mean even with both of ya, still not that great, because apparently some people on the other side stepped up, and it wasn't your usual hey guys I get to shoot fish in a barrel night.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/577035749044984448/263083857/
> 
> I am not trying to bash ya, I am just saying, when your in the same situation as joe pubber (keep in mind your in the chopper on shanghai of all places as well which is like a wet dream for chopper pilots) You still end up with similar stats to the guys you consider unskilled casuals. heck you even had your bro that match!


Uhm, this was a 32 player match with half the other team as stingers... i remember this game clearly and the other team had a significant amount of javs that round. *I was pilot for that round*, i fed most of my kills to my gunner. If i went solo i would of had the pilot kills i had + the gunner kills campground scored since i can pilot AND gun my heli as a solo switcher (this is what i do)

Heres a better game with NO stingers or IGLA's:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/558972890182106944/376268602/

The game we played against in 32 player was against people who would use nothing but stingers and IGLA.

You say i end up with similar stats of the "considered unskilled casuals" ? YEA look at my points dude, i have more points than everyone in the game capping the flag with heli and piloting.... LOL clearly you missed looking at the amount of points i received. If you remove campground from the score, i would have gotten MVP for the entire round. I had 24 kills but i had SO many kill assists. If you look in my report, i had 10 kill assists that round but my gunner took them. I would of had 34 kills that round.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> 85% of your kills in the heli, most of those will be on Shanghai which everyone knows is the heli playground in random servers. Barely scratching a 2.0 kd and sub 500 spm is nothing special, cherry pick all you want but those are facts. Fair play to you for being a good heli player to a degree, no one is detracting from your ability but to be a self proclaimed "casual farmer" is laughable non original and lame at best, especially when you do not have the overall stats to back your claims. Attempting to ride the cfa bandwagon lol gg. Your platoon requires a 2.0 overall kd, I suppose its not a cosequence of that figure being all you can scratch together, I would suggest to attract the best you should raise the bar a little.


Attempting to ride the CFA bandwagon? uhm, alright a lot of my friends are in CFA theres no bandwagon riding here sorry. I admit my overall SPM doesnt reflct what i normally score in game, i have friends that come over to my house and play on my account and i idle lots of times in servers because i admin multiple eGO servers.

https://bf4db.com/players/85659/dailystats

Why dont you base it on my daily stats? You can see how i score everyday.

Lets compare it to yours. In the server chain i play mostly i have a 3.55kdr with over 17,000 kills. Whats yours?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Heres a better game with NO stingers or IGLA's:
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/558972890182106944/376268602/


So you scored a lot of kills in a game where no one tried to play defense against you, and that's a testament to your skill? You can score a lot of kills in a tank if no one runs as engineer, but I don't know that it's something someone should be bragging about.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Uhm, this was a 32 player match with half the other team as stingers... i remember this game clearly and the other team had a significant amount of javs that round. I was pilot for that round, i fed most of my kills to my gunner.
> 
> Heres a better game with NO stingers or IGLA's:
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/558972890182106944/376268602/
> 
> The game we played against in 32 player was against people who would use nothing but stingers and IGLA.
> 
> You say i end up with similar stats of the "considered unskilled casuals" ? YEA look at my points dude, i have more points than everyone in the game capping the flag with heli and piloting.... LOL clearly you missed looking at the amount of points i received. If you remove campground from the score, i would have gotten MVP for the entire round. I had 24 kills but i had SO many kill assists. If you look in my report, i had 10 kill assists that round but my gunner took them. I would of had 34 kills that round.
> Attempting to ride the CFA bandwagon? uhm, alright a lot of my friends are in CFA theres no bandwagon riding here sorry. I admit my overall SPM doesnt reflct what i normally score in game, i have friends that come over to my house and play on my account and i idle lots of times in servers because i admin multiple eGO servers.
> 
> https://bf4db.com/players/85659/dailystats
> 
> Why dont you base it on my daily stats? You can see how i score everyday.
> 
> *Lets compare it to yours*. In the server chain i play mostly i have a 3.55kdr with over 17,000 kills. Whats yours?


lol, in a lets measure epeen kind of contest? asking me to get it out? is that how we are rolling? damn. Struggle with constructive observation after such wild self proclamation?


----------



## BoredErica

I actually get what you're saying: That casuals don't try as hard to be good as people who take it seriously so serious players tend to be better. I actually agree with that. Problem for me at least is, I get tired of seeing all this talk about skill. You're coming off as bragging to me. Bragging aggravates people, especially if it's not from somebody who is on the very top of the food chain. If you win some major tournament, if Xfactorgaming is cowering from your presence, maybe it's more justified. And no, I'm not going to bother sifting through the stats to tell who is pro and who is not.

I think it's best for everybody if you just let the issue go and go back to recruiting.


----------



## the9quad

So let me get this straight, it doesn't count because the other side had a pilot who went 41-14 and guys with stingers? Heck the majority of the other side with terrible sub 1 kdr's that round were like level 20, but somehow they had stingers so please don't count that match? And it also doesn't count because you had a gunner? It only counts when the particular people on the server that day are complete scrubs with absolutely zero clue? Not getting how that proves anything. Also don't see how flying flag to flag is harder than having to physically be on the ground taking flags, of course your spm is going to be higher.. You know on the ground against all the shiz that can actually shoot at you pretty easily, in a vehicle or on foot that moves at a fraction of your speed kind of slows things down, and also affords people the opportunity to actually hold the flag which gets pretty much zero points but is kind of nice for winning... but then again its all about SPM so i guess it is better to let the flag get lost so you can take it back so you can get more points so another can get lost so you can fly over there and take it back so you can get more points while another gets lost so you can fly over there and on and on and on....We know how the game is played on that map with chopper pilots bro. It's why you guys like it, no harm in liking what you like, but nothing that special either.


----------



## Ghost12

@Quad, I only popped in to see how some of my ocn friends are doing in the bf thread, 9 hours stuck in a road closure today, is 2.42 am and can finally go to bed with a smile on my face. Has made my day. This may drag me off iracing tomorrow to see if I can rise above the casual and enrich my life with some good ol fashioned epeen polishing. What a great pastime lol


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> @Quad, I only popped in to see how some of my ocn friends are doing in the bf thread, 9 hours stuck in a road closure today, is 2.42 am and can finally go to bed with a smile on my face. Has made my day. This may drag me off iracing tomorrow to see if I can rise above the casual and enrich my life with some good ol fashioned epeen polishing. What a great pastime lol


lol, get some sleep bro.


----------



## Aesthethc

Alright guys, im done here. you guys win i dont think this is gonna go anywhere before a mod steps in.

I have no skill, you guys are clearly better. Im done here lol.

Sorry i rustled everyone's jimmies. Wasnt my original intention coming here.


----------



## xSociety

A real "nothing but Heli" clan should have the requirements of at least over a 5.0 K/D ratio. Especially since all you play is Shanghai with crazy high ticket counts.


----------



## Zakharov

For those who don't know yet, these are the new weapons:

Assault Rifle: AN-94

Carbine: Groza-1

PDW: Groza-4

LMG: L86A2

Sidearm: Mare's Leg (lever action rifle)

Check the BF4 and BF4 CTE subreddit if you want more info and/or pics.


----------



## bigaza2151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakharov*
> 
> For those who don't know yet, these are the new weapons:
> 
> Assault Rifle: AN-94
> 
> Carbine: Groza-1
> 
> PDW: Groza-4
> 
> LMG: L86A2
> 
> Sidearm: Mare's Leg (lever action rifle)
> 
> Check the BF4 and BF4 CTE subreddit if you want more info and/or pics.


Really hope these come soon, i cant stand hardline


----------



## Methodical

Ahh man, the LMG: L86A2 is my piece.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Too many large blocks of text for me to read/follow the whole air discussion (too lazy to care for it these past few weeks), but I did have one question.

I caught you mentioning soloing the heli, did you play BF2142 by chance? I am curious if the seat switching (i called it single seating in 2142) is similar in BF4 as it was to 2142 because I used to be the same way and preferred to solo since I was much better/faster by myself controlling the TV missiles in the gunship and could go 50:1 at times, typically more like a 5 KDR though since I played with a clan that was always out to get me with tons of AA if we were on both sides. If there was a trusted pilot I would gun for them (which wasnt many), but otherwise I preferred solo on more competitive matches. I wasn't the absolute tip-top gunship pilot, but I dont recall seeing a more accurate TV missile user than myself back then, wish I had recordings of some of my insane kills back then.

Anyway just curious if it is similar in BF4 because I would be more interested in trying it out and see if I can do just as well today. I haven't touched the heli much since I usually get stuck with a horrible pilot that dies in 1 minute and it frustrates me too much to keep repeating that. So I haven't unlocked much for the chopper which includes the TVs. Perhaps I can gun for someone for a bit to help me unlock them and see how it goes from there.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Ahh man, the LMG: L86A2 is my piece.


It's very fun in real life as well, heavy though!

My mate was the LSW guy because he was so hench, lugging it around all day was horrid. We all got SA80's (L86A2) with SUSAT sights which weren't much lighter though


----------



## drez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Hey im recruiting for my air platoon: [AvA] Air Versus Air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our minimum requirements are *2.00 KDR or 100 Service Stars in helicopter + approval (with skill)*
> 
> Here is my profile: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/user/MeoowMix_AvA/
> 
> Here is the platoon: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/platoons/view/5509553530284109826/
> 
> Only looking for the most elite helicopter pilots and gunners. This platoon is intended for a place that elite pub farmers can find other elite pub farmers whether it be a pilot or gunner when farming casuals and going 100-150+ kills in a round.
> 
> If you feel you are qualified please send me a friend request on battlelog!
> 
> This is a pub farming platoon, so dont offer to 1v1 or 2v2 to get in -- intended for pub farmers with above 2.00 KDRs.
> 
> If you want to 1v1 or 2v2 ill be happy to set up a match in one of my private servers on [ACE] or [HHA].


Ew. At least you're honest lol.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Lets see your best match in scout helicopter if its really so easy to get


It's 55-0 flying solo on the Zavod map (no rep help). I don't link my Battlelog in these threads, never have and never will. Too many haters in here that report just for kicks.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> It's 55-0 flying solo on the Zavod map (no rep help). I don't link my Battlelog in these threads, never have and never will. Too many haters in here that report just for kicks.


Holy crap a helo pilot with balls enough to fly in a map with aa. Props.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Holy crap a helo pilot with balls enough to fly in a map with aa. Props.


The trees help, a lot! I think I know where every tree on that map is.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*


Man you talk a lot, why are you here by the way? I'd assume you've gotten anyone who was going to join right?

Here's me as an example, half your play time but better total score.
https://bf4db.com/players/604733

I don't fly heli and don't care for it, I like mayhem instead of shooting from far away. So we like different styles, why are you here again?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Man you talk a lot, why are you here by the way? I'd assume you've gotten anyone who was going to join right?
> .
> .
> why are you here again?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Man you talk a lot, why are you here by the way? I'd assume you've gotten anyone who was going to join right?
> 
> Here's me as an example, half your play time but better total score.
> https://bf4db.com/players/604733
> 
> I don't fly heli and don't care for it, I like mayhem instead of shooting from far away. So we like different styles, why are you here again?


holy balls you like locker son!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> holy balls you like locker son!


LOL he does indeed.







FWIW, half of my kills are pistol only Locker.


----------



## BoredErica

Ya'll need me on your squad.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/Celapaleis/stats/891713892/pc/










Still, for some reason I got like 2 kdr instead of 1.3 in BF3.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Ya'll need me on your squad.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/Celapaleis/stats/891713892/pc/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, for some reason I got like 2 kdr instead of 1.3 in BF3.


Finish up that campaign and unlock the P90 and the M249!







I love both of them!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Finish up that campaign and unlock the P90 and the M249!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love both of them!


Uhh.......

The campaign glitched for me. I finished the game and I didn't get the achievement.







I tried it twice and gave up. It's been a while though, I could go back and try it again.


----------



## bigaza2151

I keep getting that "bf has stopped working error" but only as im closing the game?


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The trees help, a lot! I think I know where every tree on that map is.


Are you a good havoc pilot as well? I would love to team up and blast! I am a pretty good gunner but can't fly that well.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Are you a good havoc pilot as well? I would love to team up and blast! I am a pretty good gunner but can't fly that well.


Just average; I don't have much time in it, and virtually no time since they buffed up the handling a few months ago.


----------



## erso44

who wants to game with me


----------



## XLifted

Thank God, not word of SRAW being nerfed.

Enjoy













P.S. Aesthethc (aka MeowMix), you made the footage, so to answer the question of who I was as well.

Meow Meow

Meow


----------



## Aesthethc

Despite the hate ill probably get after posting this and the no skill accusations:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/585009394488890368/376268602/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/585224396604888064/376268602/

first with a killstreak of 87, and second with a killstreak of 96. just recently broke my personal record this morning, and again this afternoon.

both, soloing the 2-seater chopper.









"but its in shanghai" .... so obviously it requires no skill


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> who wants to game with me


I play on:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/PC/62459551-12fd-4809-80f2-8e0912ad3d60/TV-Clan-All-DLC-PBBans-com-Fairfight/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Despite the hate ill probably get after posting this and the no skill accusations:
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/585009394488890368/376268602/
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/585224396604888064/376268602/
> 
> first with a killstreak of 87, and second with a killstreak of 96. just recently broke my personal record this morning, and again this afternoon.
> 
> both, soloing the 2-seater chopper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "but its in shanghai" .... so obviously it requires no skill


I think people just don't really care.

This isn't a thread to post your top scores and boast... well, maybe once, but not continuously like you.

What do you want? A medal or something?


----------



## the9quad

No one gives you hate, or said it's no skill, but also not sure why you expect us to be on your jock either. Like you said it's shanghai, in a chopper, against scrubs. So yeah good job.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Like you said it's shanghai, in a chopper, against scrubs. So yeah good job.












I have not doubt that he is skilled, but it's like shooting fish in a barrel pretty much.

Aesth, why are you wasting your time with this crap? I can see doing it for a few weeks, but to rack up tens of thousands of kills this way? Bleh...


----------



## the9quad

I know he's good, and he and his clan are pretty friendly actually. But Shanghai come on!


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I know he's good, and he and his clan are pretty friendly actually. But Shanghai come on!


I'd like to see them do that on Golmud Railway.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> I'd like to see them do that on Golmud Railway.


Yeah, an AA, another attack helo and up to 2 scout helo's gunning for you would be a different story.







Add in a few jets to that as well.


----------



## SalmonTaco

I love SRAW hunting the helos on Golmud Railway. I no-scoped a little bird that was hunting me down - and recorded it.

Also love taking out the bad guy AA with jeep stuff.


----------



## DoomDash

When does the CTE stuff come to the live servers this time? Maybe I'll reinstall.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> When does the CTE stuff come to the live servers this time? Maybe I'll reinstall.


CTE is sounding very good right now, almost worth redownloading that 25-30GB again...

I guess it has the 5 new guns and Gunmaster running right now, will be nice to see those in the release game.


----------



## Zakharov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> When does the CTE stuff come to the live servers this time? Maybe I'll reinstall.


Late May IIRC.

The SRAW changes is apparently still being discussed, so it may or may not make it next patch. Either way it's pretty clear it's getting nerfed eventually.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Despite the hate ill probably get after posting this and the no skill accusations:
> 
> first with a killstreak of 87, and second with a killstreak of 96. just recently broke my personal record this morning, and again this afternoon.
> 
> both, soloing the 2-seater chopper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "but its in shanghai" .... so obviously it requires no skill


Can you point out a single post where it specifically says that you are not a skilled person? Because you really seem to love pulling out that straw man.

And yes, "but it's in Shanghai." Pull out similar results against decent opponents _and_ a map that doesn't heavily favor the Attack Chopper then I'll be genuinely impressed.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakharov*
> 
> Late May IIRC.
> 
> The SRAW changes is apparently still being discussed, so it may or may not make it next patch. Either way it's pretty clear it's getting nerfed eventually.
> Can you point out a single post where it specifically says that you are not a skilled person? Because you really seem to love pulling out that straw man.
> 
> *And yes, "but it's in Shanghai." Pull out similar results against decent opponents and a map that doesn't heavily favor the Attack Chopper then I'll be genuinely impressed.*


Yup, because 90% of the Battlefield community can pull off similar results in Shanghai and soloing the chopper like that.


----------



## Zakharov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Yup, because 90% of the Battlefield community can pull off similar results in Shanghai and soloing the chopper like that.


Because I totally said that, right?

Find a single post about that no skill accusation yet? Or are you going to conveniently sidestep this one as well?


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Here we go again...


----------



## BoredErica

Puh lease.

I get 1000000 kdr and I kill people with my med-bag. Get on my level.


----------



## Zakharov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Here we go again...


You're right. Last time I get into this.

Apologies for cluttering up the thread again


----------



## Unoid

144hz netcode!? Now thats real news.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unoid*
> 
> 144hz netcode!? Now thats real news.


What? There is no 144hz netcode.

Last time I heard, the new netcode will be limited to 60hz, essentially double the "high" rate now.


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Puh lease.
> I get 1000000 kdr and I kill people with my med-bag. Get on my level.


I need to get on your level. I suck at this game. Always have and I think I always will


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> What? There is no 144hz netcode.
> 
> Last time I heard, the new netcode will be limited to 60hz, essentially double the "high" rate now.


Wait, so if Im set for a 144 refresh rate does that mean that its hurting me? Or am I just getting the 60hz anyway and it doesnt matter?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> Wait, so if Im set for a 144 refresh rate does that mean that its hurting me? Or am I just getting the 60hz anyway and it doesnt matter?


Right now, the highest netcode setting is 30hz, this is up from 10hz previously.

I believe the new updates are going to bring it up to 60hz, that is all.

http://bf4central.com/2015/03/bf4-60hz-server-refresh/

Netcode and refresh rate isn't really relevant.


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Right now, the highest netcode setting is 30hz, this is up from 10hz previously.
> 
> I believe the new updates are going to bring it up to 60hz, that is all.
> 
> http://bf4central.com/2015/03/bf4-60hz-server-refresh/
> 
> Netcode and refresh rate isn't really relevant.


Is that serverside? the 10 and 30hz? I actually gave up on the game. But I did just try and hop into a match. Its still amazing that I can dump a clip into a guy, get hit markers, and then be killed by the same person with them maintaining 100 health. It was really a waste of money. Ive kept it installed because I figured it would be fixed one day. But I think its finally time to get rid of it.


----------



## jmcosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> Is that serverside? the 10 and 30hz? I actually gave up on the game. But I did just try and hop into a match. Its still amazing that I can dump a clip into a guy, get hit markers, and then be killed by the same person with them maintaining 100 health. It was really a waste of money. Ive kept it installed because I figured it would be fixed one day. But I think its finally time to get rid of it.


it could be your connection, package loss latency... nothing is perfect
same thing happens in other similar shooters, this game was horrible at launch and dice improved a lot in these last months


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> it could be your connection, package loss latency... nothing is perfect
> same thing happens in other similar shooters, this game was horrible at launch and dice improved a lot in these last months


Ive been through all of that many times. My connection is fine. My ping hovers around 30. The only time the game played correctly was in CTE just before the first major patch went live on the regular version. And youre right, the same thing does happen in other shooters...just not constantly. They made some mistakes with Hardline as well but they also abandoned the way BF4 handles bullets and PvP combat. I only played the beta of Hardline but I was instantly able to tell the difference. I know when I get the drop on someone. And I know when someone gets the drop on me. Never once in Hardline did I get someone standing there with their back to me while Im dumping a clip into them turn around and kill me. In BF4 its been that way since day one and its still that way. Take that with the inability for anyone to play the game as a team and its a lost cause. Its a shame because if it was done correctly it wouldve easily been the best multiplayer shooter ever made. Between a few friends we used to record a ton of video on a private server, jsut to be able to show DICE how bad it really is (that was in the beginning).

And forget about the "netcode" for a minute. How about dying behind cover? They couldnt get that right. But they also didnt care. Look at how much time they put into DLC's. They did a good job of keeping the money rolling in. But thats why I cant, in good faith, buy Hardline or Star Wars. I dont have any faith in them to 1) make it well enough to enjoy playing and 2) to fix any problems that do arise.


----------



## Zakharov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Right now, the highest netcode setting is 30hz, this is up from 10hz previously.
> 
> I believe the new updates are going to bring it up to 60hz, that is all.
> 
> http://bf4central.com/2015/03/bf4-60hz-server-refresh/
> 
> Netcode and refresh rate isn't really relevant.


That article seems a bit inaccurate, though it does mention that increasing the refresh rate improves the response times, which is mostly true.

It's not that the player to server send rate is now 60Hz, but rather it's dependent on your FPS (with a minimum send rate of 30hz IIRC). I'm pretty sure there's no cap for how quickly the client sends information to the server with the new netcode.

If you have up to 120FPS for example, the game should be sending information to the server at a rate of 120Hz, though the server itself will always send information to the clients at 30Hz as usual.

This guy also tested the new netcode with 60FPS and120FPS: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7q3ZS_PxTSk

Apparently there's something weird going on with 120FPS where the response times are actually worse than running the game at 60FPS. I don't know if DICE LA has done anything about it yet but I believe it says in the video that they are aware of this.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> Ive been through all of that many times. My connection is fine. My ping hovers around 30. The only time the game played correctly was in CTE just before the first major patch went live on the regular version. And youre right, the same thing does happen in other shooters...just not constantly. They made some mistakes with Hardline as well but they also abandoned the way BF4 handles bullets and PvP combat. I only played the beta of Hardline but I was instantly able to tell the difference. I know when I get the drop on someone. And I know when someone gets the drop on me. Never once in Hardline did I get someone standing there with their back to me while Im dumping a clip into them turn around and kill me. In BF4 its been that way since day one and its still that way. Take that with the inability for anyone to play the game as a team and its a lost cause. Its a shame because if it was done correctly it wouldve easily been the best multiplayer shooter ever made. Between a few friends we used to record a ton of video on a private server, jsut to be able to show DICE how bad it really is (that was in the beginning).
> 
> And forget about the "netcode" for a minute. How about dying behind cover? They couldnt get that right. But they also didnt care. Look at how much time they put into DLC's. They did a good job of keeping the money rolling in. But thats why I cant, in good faith, buy Hardline or Star Wars. I dont have any faith in them to 1) make it well enough to enjoy playing and 2) to fix any problems that do arise.


Dying behind cover is precisely related to netcode and... They are fixing the issues, hence we're talking about it.


----------



## the9quad

Actually they are implementing two things: one is the aforementioned *possibility* of a 60hz tick rate. The other is the update rate at which you send info to the server. The second thing is what will be tied to your fps. So you are all right.


----------



## Zakharov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Actually they are implementing two things: one is the aforementioned *possibility* of a 60hz tick rate. The other is the update rate at which you send info to the server. The second thing is what will be tied to your fps. So you are all right.


Thanks for the clarification.

I do have to wonder how feasible it would be for them to run the game at 60Hz at this point. I imagine it must take quite a bit of work to make that happen since the game's simulation runs at 30Hz IIRC. Either way, it's very nice to see them continue to work and improve upon this. Hopefully Battlefront and the next BF game utilize these improvements.


----------



## bigaza2151

Speaking of battlefront theres play testing for it in 2 days so im predicting well see a full beta during e3 just like they did with hardline


----------



## semencmoz

Is there a special thread with bf4 technical problems discussion? i ran out of ideas how to fix my problem (it needs in-depth post to describe), and i need list of common issues and solutions for them.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> Is there a special thread with bf4 technical problems discussion? i ran out of ideas how to fix my problem (it needs in-depth post to describe), and i need list of common issues and solutions for them.


Start you own thread and leave a link to it here.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakharov*
> 
> That article seems a bit inaccurate, though it does mention that increasing the refresh rate improves the response times, which is mostly true.
> 
> It's not that the player to server send rate is now 60Hz, but rather it's dependent on your FPS (with a minimum send rate of 30hz IIRC). I'm pretty sure there's no cap for how quickly the client sends information to the server with the new netcode.
> 
> If you have up to 120FPS for example, the game should be sending information to the server at a rate of 120Hz, though the server itself will always send information to the clients at 30Hz as usual.
> 
> This guy also tested the new netcode with 60FPS and120FPS: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7q3ZS_PxTSk
> 
> Apparently there's something weird going on with 120FPS where the response times are actually worse than running the game at 60FPS. I don't know if DICE LA has done anything about it yet but I believe it says in the video that they are aware of this.


I think... right now, the maximum is not defined. As I read it, DICE have stated "up to 60hz"... but currently in the CTE, there is no limit.. hence 120hz is also possible. So, the maximum would have to be clarified by DICE.. and my guess is that they are looking at impact on hosting servers to determine a realistic max.

Having too high a limit or infinite limit would, I assume, be a security risk. If you can send data to a server at a stupidly high rate, there is a chance you could flood it.... much like a ddos attack.

So I guess there will be a max, but it's not defined yet.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Start you own thread and leave a link to it here.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1550233/battlefield-4-cte-only-freezing-to-death-problem/0_100
this. thanks.


----------



## Zakharov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I think... right now, the maximum is not defined. As I read it, DICE have stated "up to 60hz"... but currently in the CTE, there is no limit.. hence 120hz is also possible. So, the maximum would have to be clarified by DICE.. and my guess is that they are looking at impact on hosting servers to determine a realistic max.
> 
> Having too high a limit or infinite limit would, I assume, be a security risk. If you can send data to a server at a stupidly high rate, there is a chance you could flood it.... much like a ddos attack.
> 
> So I guess there will be a max, but it's not defined yet.


You're right, and you make an especially good point about the potential abuse for having an infinite limit that I haven't thought of before.

I think they'll probably max it at 60Hz if they can't fix how 120FPS seems to be causing worse response times, if they do then I wouldn't be surprised if they decide to max it at 120/144Hz assuming they have no other issues with that.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakharov*
> 
> You're right, and you make an especially good point about the potential abuse for having an infinite limit that I haven't thought of before.
> 
> I think they'll probably max it at 60Hz if they can't fix how 120FPS seems to be causing worse response times, if they do then I wouldn't be surprised if they decide to max it at 120/144Hz assuming they have no other issues with that.


They might also do something like max it at 60 Hz for 64/48 player servers, and 120 Hz for 32 player servers and under. This would also make sense.


----------



## BoredErica

Is being able to send more info to the server in a given amount of time actually a tactical advantage in the game? Or does it just improve the gameplay generally by making the game react more precisely to your actions? I dunno if you get what I'm getting at.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Is being able to send more info to the server in a given amount of time actually a tactical advantage in the game? Or does it just improve the gameplay generally by making the game react more precisely to your actions? I dunno if you get what I'm getting at.


The biggest advantage is better hit registration when shooting (aka Bullet Reg). Model positions being sync'd better between clients as well.


----------



## the9quad

I don't think the rate of updates per unit time for an established connection would cause anything like a ddos attack. It's an established connection sending data, it's not trying to create a new connection every time. I'm no genius, but I think i am right here.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I don't think the rate of updates per unit time for an established connection would cause anything like a ddos attack. It's an established connection sending data, it's not trying to create a new connection every time. I'm no genius, but I think i am right here.


I don't think that's the issue really. Bandwidth is expensive, and having uncapped data rates for this game would cause server prices to skyrocket. There will be some kind of limit. Most game server providers charge a premium for games that use higher bandwidth, such as CS:GO's 128 tic rate servers. They literally use twice as much bandwidth, and more CPU cycles, than the lesser tic rate servers that are also available at lower cost.


----------



## Ripple

I am sorry if this has been asked before but I could not find any useful info on this. I now have two Titan X in SLI and a 4K monitor but every time I try to change the game resolution to 3840 x 2160 I get a really bad resolution of 1024 x 768 or worse. I don't know what I am doing wrong.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ripple

NVM. It's working now. Thanks


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I don't think that's the issue really. Bandwidth is expensive, and having uncapped data rates for this game would cause server prices to skyrocket. There will be some kind of limit. Most game server providers charge a premium for games that use higher bandwidth, such as CS:GO's 128 tic rate servers. They literally use twice as much bandwidth, and more CPU cycles, than the lesser tic rate servers that are also available at lower cost.


.

It's still 30 tick rate, you just send your info more often. So the chances of your data being accurate during that interval is better. Don't think that effects bandwidth much at all. Now if they changed the tick rate then yes.

Also:Someone else said sending data more often would cause ddos like issues, I was saying I don't think it would.


----------



## kcuestag

Can't wait to see the Spring patch released!


----------



## Jeemil89

Yeah I wish they fix the bugs that came with the last patch. Does anyone here have the bug where C4 explosion sound is delayed ~2 seconds after it explodes, also happens with grenades (my bro also have this same bug). I'm also experiencing a bug where I throw a grenade, but it disappears and I have to throw it again. I just hope they don't bring more bugs with this new patch


----------



## gdubc

The sound for rockets and heat seekers fired from air vehicles is delayed also. Fire, fly a ways, switch views and then the sound of the firing rockets happens. So much b.s. happening still, even after all this time...


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> The sound for rocketo and heat seekers fired from air vehicles us delayed also. Fire, fly a ways, switch views and then the sound of the firing rockets happens. So much b.s. happening still, even after all this time...


I only just noticed that in the last week... thought I was going mad...


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> Yeah I wish they fix the bugs that came with the last patch. Does anyone here have the bug where C4 explosion sound is delayed ~2 seconds after it explodes, also happens with grenades (my bro also have this same bug). I'm also experiencing a bug where I throw a grenade, but it disappears and I have to throw it again. I just hope they don't bring more bugs with this new patch


That one was present before the latest patch. At least for me it was.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> The sound for rockets and heat seekers fired from air vehicles is delayed also. Fire, fly a ways, switch views and then the sound of the firing rockets happens. So much b.s. happening still, even after all this time...


It's pretty much par for the course, Fix 5 bugs, create 2 new ones. It's still progress, but slow....


----------



## Krazee

So how many people actually play CTE. I understand when people say it is not their job to fix the programmers issues with their application/game. The developers have given us this tool which we can use to make the game better. Since the implementation of CTE that game has gotten better. CTE needs to be used, not just once a while but when they need us to. We do and can make a difference. We do have a voice in the BF4 game. Let use it and provide feedback!!


----------



## BoredErica

I'm not buying premium, so no.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> So how many people actually play CTE. I understand when people say it is not their job to fix the programmers issues with their application/game. The developers have given us this tool which we can use to make the game better. Since the implementation of CTE that game has gotten better. CTE needs to be used, not just once a while but when they need us to. We do and can make a difference. We do have a voice in the BF4 game. Let use it and provide feedback!!


Not enough space on SSD :'(


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Not enough space on SSD :'(


Just put it on your HDD. That's what I did. Plays just fine and I hardly play anymore so it works out.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Just put it on your HDD. That's what I did. Plays just fine and I hardly play anymore so it works out.


> Implying I have HDD space


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> > Implying I have HDD space


----------



## DoomDash

Any updates on when the latest content patch comes out (which was on CTE)?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Any updates on when the latest content patch comes out (which was on CTE)?


No idea, but this thread has been dead since GTA V release.


----------



## Krazee

the community test map is supposed to be released to CTE today so I am assuming they are done with Spring Patch stuff


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> No idea, but this thread has been dead since GTA V release.


That's what I've been playing too







.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> No idea, but this thread has been dead since GTA V release.


It's been dead for awhile now. Most people have moved on. I haven't touched BF4 in weeks since getting ARMA3.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> That's what I've been playing too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> It's been dead for awhile now. Most people have moved on. I haven't touched BF4 in weeks since getting ARMA3.


I played a bit of Hardline for a few weeks, now playing GTA V, and rolling around town online with an Adder (Veyron).









I'll be back to BF4. Not sure about Hardline at this point. I didn't buy Premium for Hardline yet and probably won't.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I played a bit of Hardline for a few weeks, now playing GTA V, and rolling around town online with an Adder (Veyron).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be back to BF4. Not sure about Hardline at this point. I didn't buy Premium for Hardline yet and probably won't.


From the looks of the YouTuber's, it looks like HL is wearing thin on them. Good non-purchase on my part. LoL! I am interested in GTAV though.


----------



## 98uk

Yep, I'm on gta5 too.

But, I'll be back on bf4 for sure!


----------



## Gamer_Josh

I've been playing GTA V as well lately, but I'll be back to BF4. At some point, I'll likely be switching between the two, depending on how the mood strikes me.


----------



## skywarp00

I have all the battlefield 4 files and dlc. Have done a fresh install of windows and the game files sit on my 2nd ssd drive which i want to use for origin games.
How do i get origin to reconize the files? As the game just seem to be "redownloading" and to my knowledge it shouldnt be doing that?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywarp00*
> 
> I have all the battlefield 4 files and dlc. Have done a fresh install of windows and the game files sit on my 2nd ssd drive which i want to use for origin games.
> How do i get origin to reconize the files? As the game just seem to be "redownloading" and to my knowledge it shouldnt be doing that?


In Origin you can set where to dl your games. Double check that.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skywarp00*
> 
> I have all the battlefield 4 files and dlc. Have done a fresh install of windows and the game files sit on my 2nd ssd drive which i want to use for origin games.
> How do i get origin to reconize the files? As the game just seem to be "redownloading" and to my knowledge it shouldnt be doing that?
> 
> 
> 
> In Origin you can set where to dl your games. Double check that.
Click to expand...

That should work, but if not, just rename your BF4 folder in its current position, then point Origin downloads to that spot, such as an umbrella folder like "EA Games" or "Origin Games" so all Origin games will install their. Then start the BF4 download and let it start a little, maybe a few %, then stop the download. At this point you will have your full downloaded BF4 folder (that has been renamed), and a new BF4 folder that Origin just started downloading again. Delete the new BF4 folder that Origin has just created, and then rename your full copy to real folder name. Restart the Origin download and it should find the existing files. Sometimes moving game copies can be so fiddly...


----------



## qcktthfm1

Above works! It works with Steam too


----------



## Sempre

Let me just say it was refreshing to come back to BF4 after exclusively playing GTAV for more than a week. Battlefield's first person movement and controls are leagues ahead.


----------



## Gamer_Josh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Let me just say it was refreshing to come back to BF4 after exclusively playing GTAV for more than a week. Battlefield's first person movement and controls are leagues ahead.


Yeah, I tried out first-person view on GTA V right at first, but it just doesn't feel right to me. I've been sticking to third-person.


----------



## Rebellion88

I have been playing hardline on the xbox one and GTA V but still come back for some BF4, just the variation in the game and allowing you to take the role you want makes it fun.


----------



## xSociety

I don't think even Battlefront will make me stop playing BF4.


----------



## kcuestag

Si it looks like the Spring patch will probably come at the end of this month: https://twitter.com/_jjju_/status/596029455664971777


----------



## Krazee

OMG i can't wait for the head glitching fix


----------



## DoomDash

Why are they getting rid of the slider bar in your profile? Thought it was neat.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

I'm really sick of stutter with r9 290 crossfire in BF4, how long can it take AMD and who ever to fix it, and why do not all CF users have bad performance ?????????????


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

BF4 still crashes on exit and sometimes in game????????? AMD CCC is upto date, so is BF4.......annoying

this summer when I earn some more money, I shall be considering top single cards or sli, but not look forward to sell 2x r9 290 locally


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> BF4 still crashes on exit and sometimes in game????????? AMD CCC is upto date, so is BF4.......annoying
> 
> this summer when I earn some more money, I shall be considering top single cards or sli, but not look forward to sell 2x r9 290 locally


If we are lucky this big spring patch may help some.


----------



## Krazee

Anyone down for some fun organized battles this saturday? 21CW is having it's last battle of this campaign and it's basically an open house. You don't have to sign up at all just have teamspeak, hop on and play a few fun rounds.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> I'm really sick of stutter with r9 290 crossfire in BF4, how long can it take AMD and who ever to fix it, and why do not all CF users have bad performance ?????????????


Because some people know how to build and run a PC and some don't.


----------



## the9quad

CFX runs perfectly fine for me in all the frostbite engine games. MANTLE has some gamma issues big time in certain situations, and I still get a BF4 stopped working when I exit the game about 20% of the time.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> CFX runs perfectly fine for me in all the frostbite engine games. MANTLE has some gamma issues big time in certain situations, and I still get a BF4 stopped working when I exit the game about 20% of the time.


This.

Frostbite games are probably the best games to run CFX configurations.


----------



## 8-Ball

Is BF4 Dead? Seems most servers (USA) are empty...


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8-Ball*
> 
> Is BF4 Dead? Seems most servers (USA) are empty...


Hit Reset on your filter settings, servers are full


----------



## Krazee

Yeah BF4 is far from dead, from the Spring Patch incoming, to the night maps, to the CMP and the Veteran Maps, BF4 is far from dead


----------



## jdstock76

I'm to consumed by ARMA 3 atm. ?


----------



## saint19

2XP from 18th to 24th...

See you around...


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> 2XP from 18th to 24th...
> 
> See you around...


----------



## banging34hzs

so last time I tried to play i was given the ban hammer for "kd to high" "rank limit" and "kd greater then set limit, sorry no pro players"

Other then that game its self runs fine but does not agree with chrome anymore (why i am using it now was bf3







) so I have to use firefox as battlelog.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *banging34hzs*
> 
> so last time I tried to play i was given the ban hammer for "kd to high" "rank limit" and "kd greater then set limit, sorry no pro players"
> 
> *Other then that game its self runs fine* but does not agree with chrome anymore (why i am using it now was bf3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) so I have to use firefox as battlelog.


Nothing further from the truth. They screwed the pooch on the last update. The stupid tracers and the bullet trajectory is whack as heck.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Just lmao at 1:23


----------



## BoredErica

I have not had 1kdr in a looong time.









Bad men keep trying to kill me in this game.

EDIT:
I guess it's a little better now I'm back in the saddle.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Because some people know how to build and run a PC and some don't.


Systems are so different user-to-user these days that a statement like that is just trolling for the hell of it. BFBC2 used to be one of the worst games for multi-GPU graphical glitches. It still isn't perfect in SLI or CFX and it still has a 'scope' bug.


----------



## Ovrclck

Just noticed this today on Battlelog
"THE BATTLEFIELD 4 SPRING UPDATE WILL BE RELEASED ON MAY 26. THERE WILL BE 1H OF DOWNTIME STARTING 08.00 UTC / 1.00 AM PDT"

Bring on the new bugs with it! lol


----------



## <({D34TH})>

Spring update on the 26th!


----------



## gdubc

Time to learn yet another way of playing...


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovrclck*
> 
> Just noticed this today on Battlelog
> "THE BATTLEFIELD 4 SPRING UPDATE WILL BE RELEASED ON MAY 26. THERE WILL BE 1H OF DOWNTIME STARTING 08.00 UTC / 1.00 AM PDT"
> 
> Bring on the new bugs with it! lol


Get ready to be "shot" by Bonzai tree


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> Get ready to be "shot" by Bonzai tree


OMG I'm stil laughing at that.


----------



## moocowman

It's really good to see that Gun Master is coming back. I kinda wish there were more presets but maybe they'll add more in the future. Free new weapons are cool too!

I thought this game was supposed to be dead?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> It's really good to see that Gun Master is coming back. I kinda wish there were more presets but maybe they'll add more in the future. Free new weapons are cool too!
> 
> I thought this game was supposed to be dead?


It is dead. So many better games out there.


----------



## BoredErica

What does 'dead' mean exactly?


----------



## Jonas75

I play the game almost daily, I have got hardline as well, just don't like it as much as BF4.
I have NO problem finding populated servers, in fact there's often some waiting to get on my favorite servers. I'm in europe though, don't know if that makes any differemce?
So I'd say BF4 is far from dead.

Btw, can't wait for Dice (hopefuly) to release a real succesor to BF4, like BF5 or whatever it will be called.


----------



## Ghost12

This game was always going to go through peaks and troughs with the long shelf life, a new real bf is still a long way off so expect this to follow the bf3 pattern at points now with the sales and origin game time etc. I had 1000 hours out of it from pre alpha and despite the problems enjoyed it in the main, have moved on now though and unlikely to ever load it up again despite all the new additions and fixes.


----------



## jdstock76

I'll probably get BF4's successor just because but to me the series is dead. Too many better games in the world. Insurgency, ARMA3, soon to be released Squad, and a few others. Game just isn't what I'm looking for anymore.


----------



## gdubc

Games definitely not dead. I play daily and have no problem finding games to join.

So enjoying some gunmaster, it's a good refresh from the conquest grind.


----------



## Porter_

tons of servers, game is alive and kicking. i'm excited for the spring patch.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> It is dead. So many better games out there.


If BF4 was on Steam, it'd be in the top 10 most played games list. That doesn't sound very dead..


----------



## Aesthethc

RIP TV missile (mobility is nerfed to oblivion, 10,000 DPI and the TV missile still moves like a fat walrus)
RIP TV missile FOV (TV feels faster moving, harder to control with added input lag)
RIP TOW
RIP Zuni Rockets (that actually required skill to use -- alternating left and right like boxing)
RIP Heli rocket hit registration http://gfycat.com/WildFrigidIslandcanary
RIP SRAW
RIP Thermal Vision for tankers (completely NERFED)
RIP Jet maneuverability (and RIP dogfights)
RIP Guided Missile (even DICE nerfed this, a single guided missile cannot kill a JETSKI IN HARDCORE MODE) IN HARDCORE MODE.

With MAA and active protection... makes it just about impossible now.... my god

RIP ANYTHING THAT TOOK REAL SKILL, tons of veteran pilots and gunners of many esports communities are finally retiring/quitting.

This is just a shame that DICE had to screw over the dogfighting community.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> If BF4 was on Steam, it'd be in the top 10 most played games list. That doesn't sound very dead..


Of course it would be. That's silliness. Steam is a much bigger venue that Origin. Not to mention whatever other AAA titles are there worth a pud? I'm saying that the game is a pointless waste of time and completely opposite of what I want in a shooter.


----------



## Aesthethc

DICE, why?




Constant cannon dusting, constant TV glitching, they broke the helicopter even more AND they nerfed it.......... wow im so sad

These guys are some of the world's best heli gunner/pilots. They won the most recent 2v2 heli cup with the world's top heli pilots/gunners.

The fact that they are landing ghosting shots....... omg this game is done for


----------



## coolhandluke41

updating (1Gb) ..


----------



## Faster_is_better

AN 94 is nice as always. Not sure about those tracer rounds though.


----------



## Krazee

Yey helis are done!!!


----------



## SalmonTaco

I hate the new patch. My beloved SRAW is completely useless now.

Guess I will just blow **** up with C4 from here on out.


----------



## th3illusiveman

They seriously changed how this game plays now... Its not even BF4 anymore. I kinda like it. I tired of messing with BF4 and all the Bugs that came with it and i stopped playing awhile ago but i think i'll be back for awhile now. The shooting is alot more responsive and you don't and it seems that the 4X scopes actually have some use now.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> AN 94 is nice as always. Not sure about those tracer rounds though.


went on a 25 killstreak today

still useful with macro, though not as powerful as I hoped it to be

maybe the burst rate can be increased to 1800 or the delay reduced to 75ms


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalmonTaco*
> 
> I hate the new patch. My beloved SRAW is completely useless now.
> 
> Guess I will just blow **** up with C4 from here on out.


Use the RPG. I've hardly ever used the SRAW and vehicles hate me lol.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> AN 94 is nice as always. Not sure about those tracer rounds though.
> 
> 
> 
> went on a 25 killstreak today
> 
> still useful with macro, though not as powerful as I hoped it to be
> 
> maybe the burst rate can be increased to 1800 or the delay reduced to 75ms
Click to expand...

I'm not sure I like the sound of it, but it seemed like everyone was using it in the few games I was playing lol


----------



## banging34hzs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I'm not sure I like the sound of it, but it seemed like everyone was using it in the few games I was playing lol


that's because the burst mode has a rate of fire at 1800rpm over the autos settings 600rpm and with the proper attachments and shot correction both those shots will hit same spot how ever in CQC the burst mode is gonna be lacking vs most every gun.


----------



## savagebunny

AN-94 burst is 1200 RPM btw. That's what Symthic pulled from the patch. 1800 sure as hell wouldn't have passed through CTE


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> AN-94 burst is 1200 RPM btw. That's what Symthic pulled from the patch. 1800 sure as hell wouldn't have passed through CTE


Yeah, I read that.

It's a shame that the 0.12ms delay was put there.


----------



## jdstock76

Bring on the macro spam. While at it disable PB and FF. LoL


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Bring on the macro spam. While at it disable PB and FF. LoL


Mouse sends delay and recoil compensation data by internal mcu, no need for software to run.

It's unbannable even if you have FF alongside PB


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Mouse sends delay and recoil compensation data by internal mcu, no need for software to run.
> 
> It's unbannable even if you have FF alongside PB


It's still unethical at best. And I'm pretty sure against ToS. No different than changes games color configs to see the opponent more clearly. Don't know if that happens that much. I know our tournaments strictly forbid the use of macros as it's an unfair advantage.


----------



## the9quad

I wouldn't call it an unfair advantage. I'd call it cheating by scumbags who evidently suck, so they need to cheat. You'd really have to have no skill to even think about using something like that, not to mention you as a person would be just slightly above edited- to not hurt feelings.
But hey that's my opinion, some people enjoy cheating and taking the skill out of anything, apparently its a good time and when you have a low sense of self esteem and cant accomplish anything on your own it probably makes you feel good.

oh i apologize by the way, didn't read the whole thing, didn't realize someone in the thread actually uses one, lol. Sorry bro don't take it personal, but that is how i feel about cheating and the amount of character you have to have to use said cheats.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> It's still unethical at best. And I'm pretty sure against ToS. No different than changes games color configs to see the opponent more clearly. Don't know if that happens that much. I know our tournaments strictly forbid the use of macros as it's an unfair advantage.


kk sure


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> kk sure


y u gotta macro mate


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I wouldn't call it an unfair advantage. I'd call it cheating by scumbags who evidently suck, so they need to cheat. You'd really have to have no skill to even think about using something like that, not to mention you as a person would be just slightly above edited- to not hurt feelings.
> But hey that's my opinion, some people enjoy cheating and taking the skill out of anything, apparently its a good time and when you have a low sense of self esteem and cant accomplish anything on your own it probably makes you feel good.
> 
> oh i apologize by the way, didn't read the whole thing, didn't realize someone in the thread actually uses one, lol. Sorry bro don't take it personal, but that is how i feel about cheating and the amount of character you have to have to use said cheats.


Couldn't agree more, but unfortunately it's a sad truth. It was found that so called "pros" were using said macro in our tournaments. Was a load of crap to be politically correct about it. They didn't even care and when called out about it they laughed. Lame children and their cheats.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> kk sure


Thanks for letting us all know your moral standing in gaming. Unreal.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *banging34hzs*
> 
> that's because the burst mode has a rate of fire at 1800rpm over the autos settings 600rpm and with the proper attachments and shot correction both those shots will hit same spot how ever in CQC the burst mode is gonna be lacking vs most every gun.


Even with burst fire, I'm still able to pull off triple kills. Love it!


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovrclck*
> 
> Even with burst fire, I'm still able to pull off triple kills. Love it!


burst is 1200, not 1800


----------



## XLifted

....they NERFED Sraw into *OBLIVION*

From what I see I can no longer sharp curve the sraw anymore, and if I fire at the angle up and want to bring the sraw down not far away from where I fired it no longer works.

I think the speed got nerfed as well. Trajectory is **** now.

While helicopter remains a beast. I f***** HATE DICE, because the are like puppets nerf anything that other people claim to be overpowered. Game is becoming bland with Dice trying to get everything to the same level, and least amount of b****ing.

That's how heli became nerfed in the first place. Bunch of clowns if you ask me.

Not happy with this update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalmonTaco*
> 
> I hate the new patch. My beloved SRAW is completely useless now.
> 
> Guess I will just blow **** up with C4 from here on out.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Use the RPG. I've hardly ever used the SRAW and vehicles hate me lol.


Once you go SRAW, you NEVER go back to RPG


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> ....they NERFED Sraw into *OBLIVION*
> 
> From what I see I can no longer sharp curve the sraw anymore, and if I fire at the angle up and want to bring the sraw down not far away from where I fired it no longer works.
> 
> I think the speed got nerfed as well. Trajectory is **** now.
> 
> While helicopter remains a beast. I f***** HATE DICE, because the are like puppets nerf anything that other people claim to be overpowered. Game is becoming bland with Dice trying to get everything to the same level, and least amount of b****ing.
> 
> That's how heli became nerfed in the first place. Bunch of clowns if you ask me.
> 
> Not happy with this update.
> 
> Once you go SRAW, you NEVER go back to RPG


The heli is not a beast, it is nerfed beyond oblivion. The weapons are.

Tons of pros have retired, including myself. Especially those from the dogfighting community of Aces High

The heli cannon ghosts 90% of the time, its really bad. Sometimes a full clip into a tank will only register 5 damage. or a full clip at a helicopter close range will only land 10 damage. its really bad.

they introduced more glitches to the game, TV missile with its mobility nerf experience 2x as many TV suicides and 3x as many dusts (i.e. registered hit with cloud effect/smoke effect) but no damage is dealt

Its so bad..... back to GTA V.....





Or even worse: http://gfycat.com/WildFrigidIslandcanary

Post patch hit registration: absolutely broken


----------



## bigaza2151

Still no performance change since winter patch as far as fps gains. Guess the days of playing on ultra using my 280x really are over.

As far as the new guns there ok i guess, not a fan of the groza 4 but the groza 1 seems to be a solid hip fire close to mid weapon


----------



## jdstock76

You guys and your omg SRAW. Thing was OP. Move on already.


----------



## Oj010

Nothing's changed much for me except FLIR which now sucks ass - a good thing cause people will stop moaning about me using it.


----------



## Zakharov

The SRAW is an Anti-Tank launcher, and in its previous state it was too powerful.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> The heli is not a beast, it is nerfed beyond oblivion. The weapons are.
> 
> Tons of pros have retired, including myself. Especially those from the dogfighting community of Aces High
> 
> The heli cannon ghosts 90% of the time, its really bad. Sometimes a full clip into a tank will only register 5 damage. or a full clip at a helicopter close range will only land 10 damage. its really bad.
> 
> they introduced more glitches to the game, TV missile with its mobility nerf experience 2x as many TV suicides and 3x as many dusts (i.e. registered hit with cloud effect/smoke effect) but no damage is dealt


TV missile handling was improved, not nerfed. Patch had several things that weren't supposed to be included, and the dusting effect doesn't seem to be exclusive to helicopters.


----------



## SalmonTaco

I've already taken out a few helicopters with the RPG, it is not nearly as satisfying as SRAWing them. RPG is a big dump pig of a launcher.









The tracers are beyond dumb, it makes the flash hider attachment a joke - you can't be stealth anymore. Its like they want to prep us for Battlefront with laser tracers.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

TDM.. no more ladders. Good bye roof noob tubers. TDM is getting better.


----------



## Oj010

What the devil happened to the flares? They used to be bright enough to blind FLIR users and annoy everyone else but now they can blind players on another server.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj101*
> 
> What the devil happened to the flares? They used to be bright enough to blind FLIR users and annoy everyone else but now they can blind players on another server.


looks normal to me...


----------



## 98uk

Very good video about the head glitching changes... suddenly all makes sense to me now


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj101*
> 
> What the devil happened to the flares? They used to be bright enough to blind FLIR users and annoy everyone else but now they can blind players on another server.










ha players in another server, well said. yeah i noticed the difference right away, they're pretty powerful.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj101*
> 
> What the devil happened to the flares? They used to be bright enough to blind FLIR users and annoy everyone else but now they can blind players on another server.


They are too bright. LoL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Very good video about the head glitching changes... suddenly all makes sense to me now


They broke the game trying to fix something that wasn't really that big of deal if you ask me.


----------



## xSociety

The head-glitch fix is awesome, the other "fixes" that weren't even in the patch notes are beyond broken. TV dusting is out of control, jet balance is all out of whack, etc.

Hopefully they can hotfix a few things but I have a feeling the consoles are going to hold us back once again.


----------



## SalmonTaco

The changes as a whole make the game so different it is basically like a new game. They should have put them out a long time ago or not at all - a lot of folks (myself included) are going to play BF4 a *lot* less now.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> They broke the game trying to fix something that wasn't really that big of deal if you ask me.


Really, I think there was a serious issue. People were hiding behind things and making it impossible to get shot.

However, it does change the way you play... you really have to think about where the barrel of your gun is pointing when close to an object.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalmonTaco*
> 
> The changes as a whole make the game so different it is basically like a new game. They should have put them out a long time ago or not at all - a lot of folks (myself included) are going to play BF4 a *lot* less now.


^


----------



## DoomDash

Started playing again, what a great game still. I like the new side arm!


----------



## bluedevil

Well played a little since the spring patch.....except for Dragon's teeth....no more ladders for Recon.. BOOO....pretty much killed the vanilla game for me.


----------



## the9quad

Head gitchers were annoying, sad to see so many of them who needed the crutch leave.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Man what happened to this game, the community ruined the game for me, all weapons seem similar tank has no irnv black and white, helis, sraw etc and many more nerf

Now all weapons are similar and many campers

This is what I hate about the community, they whine and winge , and forced the developer to nerf all weapons and make them similar.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Man what happened to this game, the community ruined the game for me, all weapons seem similar tank has no irnv black and white, helis, sraw etc and many more nerf
> 
> Now all weapons are similar and many campers
> 
> This is what I hate about the community, they whine and winge , and forced the developer to nerf all weapons and make them similar.


blame those idiots on reddit CTE


----------



## the9quad

Reddit idiots can be blamed for just about every thing imo.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Seems like more recoil, which is good. No more laser like weapons.


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Seems like more recoil, which is good. No more laser like weapons.


Really? My weapon of choice is the AK-12 and it now feels like a hit-scan weapon from Quake III.


----------



## Zakharov

The weapon balance improved greatly in the spring patch. Spread and the suppression mechanic now play a more important role in the game.

Spread being more relevant means that high ROF weapons are no longer the generally more powerful weapons in the game compared to low ROF weapons (excluding the heavy hitters like the SCAR-H and so on).

Suppression now has penalties for weapon handling and is only really effective at longer ranges and ideally with an LMG. This makes LMGs better suited for their long range combat role and it also means that the player has to be more careful with his positioning when it comes to infantry combat.

PDWs are better at CQB and especially when hipfiring. Sniper Rifles still suck. There's a lot more to it and it's more nuanced than this, but this should still give a general gist of some of the changes that happened.

I'm not sure how the "all weapons are similar" conclusion has been made, but it really isn't true.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Reddit idiots can be blamed for just about every thing imo.


I'm continuing to chuckle at this.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Reddit idiots can be blamed for just about every thing imo.


all they do is cry about how one person is dominating, and they dont want to work together as a team so they would rather just complain and nerf everything

honestly the only reason why one or two people dominate in a map is because people are too lazy to work as a squad to take them down.

theres tons of ways to legitimately remove a good tanker/good jet pilot/good heli pilot

they would rather just complain than work together thats the sad truth of it


----------



## the9quad

Dont get me started on those idiots. They are probably the worst thing to happen to gaming since tipper gore in the late 80's. Kind of funny how we were worried about the government censoring us back then, little did they know, all we had to do was give people a whiny voice on the internet and they would censor everything. Oh you wanted a mild joke about being gay in your rpg? Ha! Sorry reddit says no! Oh you wanted your game to have some sexist humor? Sorry reddit says no! Sorry a bit ot, just tired of all our crap having to make it past the PC police at reddit, before its deemed acceptable for us

Thats on top of all their whining abiout just sucking in general.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Dont get me started on those idiots. They are probably the worst thing to happen to gaming since tipper gore in the late 80's. Kind of funny how we were worried about the government censoring us back then, little did they know, all we had to do was give people a whiny voice on the internet and they would censor everything. Oh you wanted a mild joke about being gay in your rpg? Ha! Sorry reddit says no! Oh you wanted your game to have some sexist humor? Sorry reddit says no! Sorry a bit ot, just tired of all our crap having to make it past the PC police at reddit, before its deemed acceptable for us
> 
> *Thats on top of all their whining abiout just sucking in general.*


After BF4 they're going to go after BFH CTE


----------



## BoredErica

BF4 is a mainstream shooter, what do you expect from a community that revolves around that, lol.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Need to read patch notes. Using my beloved silenced AEK, my accuracy has been improved a lot in close quarters but in long range I can't hit a thing reliably. I suppose this is exactly as it should be so no complains.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Anyone run MFAA only in BF4? I just got the idea today to try out the MFAA since I haven't really tried it... MFAA instead of MSAA in game?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Anyone run MFAA only in BF4? I just got the idea today to try out the MFAA since I haven't really tried it... MFAA instead of MSAA in game?


I'm running 4X MFAA currently, no Post AA. It looks outstanding.









For anyone wanting to try this, you have to have a Maxwell based video card. Turn on MFAA in the NVidia control panel, then set AA in BF4 to 4X MSAA. That's it.









Also, MFAA does not work in SLi, sorry to say.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Anyone run MFAA only in BF4? I just got the idea today to try out the MFAA since I haven't really tried it... MFAA instead of MSAA in game?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running 4X MFAA currently, no Post AA. It looks outstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone wanting to try this, you have to have a Maxwell based video card. Turn on MFAA in the NVidia control panel, then set AA in BF4 to 4X MSAA. That's it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, MFAA does not work in SLi, sorry to say.
Click to expand...

I was hoping mfaa would be the replacement for msaa... So can I run mfaa alone and have it look good with way better performance?


----------



## xSociety

You're suppose to turn MFAA on and MSAA only to 2x in-game so MFAA can do it's thing and make the 2x MSAA look as good as 4x MSAA without the perf. hit.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> You're suppose to turn MFAA on and MSAA only to 2x in-game so MFAA can do it's thing and make the 2x MSAA look as good as 4x MSAA without the perf. hit.


MFAA caps out at 4X.

For best quality, use 4X MFAA (4X MSAA in-game) for 8X MSAA quality at less than 4X MSAA performance hit.

The sweet spot performance-wise is 2X for sure. Since I'm rocking a T-X right now, on 1080P 144 Hz, running 4X MFAA isn't much of a challenge.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> MFAA caps out at 4X.
> 
> For best quality, use 4X MFAA (4X MSAA in-game) for 8X MSAA quality at less than 4X MSAA performance hit.
> 
> The sweet spot performance-wise is 2X for sure. Since I'm rocking a T-X right now, on 1080P 144 Hz, running 4X MFAA isn't much of a challenge.


Oh well with a Titan X at 1080p you might as well run 4x MFAA with DSR. Lol


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Oh well with a Titan X at 1080p you might as well run 4x MFAA with DSR. Lol


LOL, yeah it's overkill. I am planning to replace this monitor, but waiting for a decent G-Sync 21:9 34" 1440P or 4K 32".

4X MFAA really is nice though. So far I've used it in BF4, Hardline, and GTA V.









The main limitation is no SLi support. Almost every games works with it now, with just a handful of exceptions.


----------



## Atomagenesis

Game is broken for me now. Totally broken. I don't camp really, I'm an extremely aggressive player. The network auto provisioning has totally screwed the game up, it screwed up the hit reg bad. I am getting shot behind cover/wall even well after I am behind them and out of view of the enemy. I have consistently noticed high ping players are in the top rankings on servers, this is not a good sign. Before I could set the option to network updates 0% or whatever and the game would run perfect for me, hit reg was perfect, now its TOTALLY SCREWED.

The guns feel like they're floating now, not as tight, maybe that's the increased spread/recoil, but the game felt perfect to me before. I don't see why they had to go and jack up everything! I don't even want to play anymore and I have over 700hrs in this game. May just gave to move to CS:GO.

My k/d has dropped significantly since the spring patch. It is really bad. I used to be consistently in the top 3 on all TDM games I play, now I'm lucky if I get there at all. It is really really bad. Flashbangs are OP. AN-94 is OP.


----------



## pez

Yeah, I played some last night and did unusually bad. I mean I never do amazing, but I was doing worse than usual. It just makes me miss BC2 more and more by the day.


----------



## jdstock76

Game has been broken for me for a while. Maybe it fixed itself now.


----------



## Jonas75

The thing I've noticed is ALOT more lag on the servers. I've got ~30-50ms ping to the servers I usually play on, so that's not the cause of the lag. My connection is 100Mb down/10Mb up, so a decent network speed too.
I've capped the FPS to 75 as that is how high I could "overclock" my monitor(75hz from stock 60hz).

The lag started after the spring patch was released.

Still do decent in games though, new-ish to gaming so no pro exactly lol.
Starten gaming about six months ago due to not being able to bodybuild atm. Got a long list of injuries from 18years or so at the gym. For now I find BF4 to be a fun way to kill time when not able to work out.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonas75*
> 
> The thing I've noticed is ALOT more lag on the servers. I've got ~30-50ms ping to the servers I usually play on, so that's not the cause of the lag. My connection is 100Mb down/10Mb up, so a decent network speed too.
> I've capped the FPS to 75 as that is how high I could "overclock" my monitor(75hz from stock 60hz).
> 
> The lag started after the spring patch was released.
> 
> Still do decent in games though, new-ish to gaming so no pro exactly lol.
> Starten gaming about six months ago due to not being able to bodybuild atm. Got a long list of injuries from 18years or so at the gym. For now I find BF4 to be a fun way to kill time when not able to work out.


I found the same issue, but only with specific servers


----------



## b.walker36

I'm trying to play this again but its not the greatest amount of fun alone. Cleared out my friends list since I couldn't remember who anyone was.

Add me bwalker36 if your willing to play some games.

Game feels weird with new patch but not foreign.


----------



## Aesthethc

They said they improved the netcode but the hit registration for air is just absurd.

Its like they took a step behind the initial beta.

rockets ghost 24/7 and one entire gunner clip at close range will do a maximum of 5 damage. 30 bullets = 5 damage.

Its just absurd how bad the hit reg for attack heli is now, its unplayable at this point.


----------



## jdstock76

Ironically enough it feels better now. Maybe cause I'm running CPU at stock atm.


----------



## Jonas75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I found the same issue, but only with specific servers


Won't name servers, but one that I used to play alot on is now so bad I have not logged on to it for several days.
Might have gotten better since then, I don't know.

Are these "lagging" servers not configured properly since the patch?


----------



## Faster_is_better

I saw a nice new bug yesterday. Spawned in with no guns. I could toss a med bag and sorta throw a grenade, but my primary, secondary were invisible even through multiple deaths. Knife I could pull it out sometimes but it didn't work... Jumped in an MRAP and got 6 kills before the game ended at least









It's not unusual for me to spawn in with invisible guns at the start of a round but in about 10-15 seconds everything appears as normal.


----------



## Jonas75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I saw a nice new bug yesterday. Spawned in with no guns. I could toss a med bag and sorta throw a grenade, but my primary, secondary were invisible even through multiple deaths. Knife I could pull it out sometimes but it didn't work... Jumped in an MRAP and got 6 kills before the game ended at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not unusual for me to spawn in with invisible guns at the start of a round but in about 10-15 seconds everything appears as normal.


I usually have no gun, that and medbags etc takes a second or two to appear. This is on fully populated 64-player servers though.


----------



## XLifted

90% of footage is post patch




They ruined sraw...they really did. Makes RPG a better option in a lot of ways now. Angle and trajectory on SRAW is borderline worthless now. Seems like the speed is decreased too.


----------



## jdstock76

I take take back what I said. I played a few rounds this morning and the game still blows. Maybe it's server settings.


----------



## BoredErica

Wow, sounds like the latest patch sucks.


----------



## Jonas75

I think it MIGHT be the server admins that has not configured the servers correctly after the latest patch.
OR we will see a new small patch soon, maybe a patch for servers only.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonas75*
> 
> I think it MIGHT be the server admins that has not configured the servers correctly after the latest patch.
> OR we will see a new small patch soon, maybe a patch for servers only.


It kinda makes me wonder whether the servers are getting overloaded now too. That was one of DICE's reasons for saying higher tick rate servers were hard/impossible to implement. It would require really beefy servers to run the games and process that much more information.


----------



## Q5Grafx

I have cox / time warner cable 150mbps connection. I have documented since the patriot act the constant slowing down of the internet. in feb 2012 i was achieving 8-15 millisecond ping, by july of that year my ping had slowed down to a 36-43 millisecond ping. Today i am lucky if i can get an 83 millisecond ping. (all ping tests to my isp). I believe that the grabbing of all data and copying it along the way is ******* up the present and future of online gaming. in 3 years I got a 1000% decrease in internet connection quickness, I have contacted them and I get the same thing " go to ookla and perform a speedtest" I tell them its not the speed its the quickness of that speed and i get a blank stare. I try to explain it by saying this "Imagine you are playing a game and you are 1 second behind everyone else you never can see who shot you because you are dead before your avatar rounded the corner, but in the game as far as everyone else is concerned you already rounded that corner 3/4 of a second ago". then i get the standard reset your router, reboot the machine then they want to send a ******* moron to my house to stare blankly at my computer and say I just dont get it im going to have to escalate this ticket. BF4 is one of those games i just cannot play online at all i tried smaller player number servers but it really didnt improve at all. waiting for fiber to see if i can play online with it but im sure i will have gigabit speed with a 200-500 millisecond ping. Another thing that had screwed up gaming was lag compensation in the COD series they use it not sure of BF4. So in otherwords the server gets all the pings and the guy with the crappiest ping gets the packets first and then a lag is put into play on the distribution of the packets to the other players with the player with the lowest ping getting their packets last. As long as these companies make money by people buying their product they have no incentive to fix anything. I guarantee that if noone bought BF5 or BO3 and it was let known it wasnt being purchased due to crappy coding in the network layer it would be fixed. but thats just my opinion.


----------



## jdstock76

Best rant ever! ^


----------



## MerkageTurk

I also tried to play again today, what happened to this game?

No network smoothing factor?

Two shots I am dead, full load on the players and nothing?

Players are sometimes invisible, using defiblirators, and running back words killing me? Wdf!


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Great. I was gearing up to play again soon for the first time in many months as well.


----------



## DoomDash

Anyone else occasionally play iron sight bolt action guns? I tend to play this game a bunch of different ways, and even though I do care about my record I find myself rarely "try harding" because I don't particularly always find that fun.

Anyway, CS5 with iron sights and a silencer, with a handgun with a silencer, played aggressively but also rather stealthy is a fun setup up. I'd recommend it. In case you don't know why I choose the CS5 for this, it's because it's the highest DPS bolt action in the game, making it rather effective at close ranges. Almost play it like a shotgun style, but with walking for the stealth aspect.

For those who don't know the CS5 is rather a cool gun in real life, subsonic rounds (which explains its very slow bullet velocity in BF4), and extremely portable. I kind of want one. It's probably my favorite sniper rifle in BF4, although the M98B is my favorite to play with because it's just the best all around IMO.

CS5:
https://youtu.be/75XeZoRVick?

supressed subsonic rounds after 108 seconds.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Of course it would be. That's silliness. Steam is a much bigger venue that Origin. Not to mention whatever other AAA titles are there worth a pud? I'm saying that the game is a pointless waste of time and completely opposite of what I want in a shooter.


What I meant by that was that BF4 is just as active as some of the most played games on Steam; not that it would be more active if it were on Steam. As for the rest, your definition of dead is "not catered to me" but, again, what I meant was that the game is plenty active. I was just taking a shot at those people who say the game is dead (actually dead) even though it's really not. I couldn't care less about you finding the game a waste of time or think other games are better. We all have our own opinions.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Steam is buggy as hell. It just has most of my friends, that's about it.


----------



## BoredErica

I already asked, what does 'dead' even mean? No answers.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I already asked, what does 'dead' even mean? No answers.


It means whatever you want it to mean apparently.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> What I meant by that was that BF4 is just as active as some of the most played games on Steam; not that it would be more active if it were on Steam. As for the rest, your definition of dead is "not catered to me" but, again, what I meant was that the game is plenty active. I was just taking a shot at those people who say the game is dead (actually dead) even though it's really not. I couldn't care less about you finding the game a waste of time or think other games are better. We all have our own opinions.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> It means whatever you want it to mean apparently.


Too me it's a dead game as in pointless. Definition is subjective. Game is far from active. I did a server search just this morning and there were a fraction of what was around 3 months ago. The game is dying. Still active yes but dying. Many of my favorites list are either gone or empty now. It happens. It's reaching old age. New BF game is on the horizon. It's ok to let go.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I saw a nice new bug yesterday. Spawned in with no guns. I could toss a med bag and sorta throw a grenade, but my primary, secondary were invisible even through multiple deaths. Knife I could pull it out sometimes but it didn't work... Jumped in an MRAP and got 6 kills before the game ended at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not unusual for me to spawn in with invisible guns at the start of a round but in about 10-15 seconds everything appears as normal.


That was really funny


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Too me it's a dead game as in pointless. Definition is subjective. Game is far from active. I did a server search just this morning and there were a fraction of what was around 3 months ago. The game is dying. Still active yes but dying. Many of my favorites list are either gone or empty now. It happens. It's reaching old age. New BF game is on the horizon. It's ok to let go.


Seems really active to me. Most the servers that are gone had lag issues anyway. I never have trouble finding full servers.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Too me it's a dead game as in pointless. Definition is subjective. Game is far from active. I did a server search just this morning and there were a fraction of what was around 3 months ago. The game is dying. Still active yes but dying. Many of my favorites list are either gone or empty now. It happens. It's reaching old age. New BF game is on the horizon. It's ok to let go.


Definitions aren't that subjective. You're just using the word incorrectly.

And no, it's not dying either. It usually sits at around 30k on PC alone according to BF4stats and it's been that way for months. Servers come and go so seeing servers disappear or empty doesn't really say much. If I go to the server browser right now, I have a pretty decent selection of servers.

Lastly.. The next Battlefield game is not on the horizon. It's not supposed to come out until the end of 2016.

But go ahead, tell me otherwise even though just about everything you've said has been incorrect.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

All right that's all and well and good though I'm more concerned about all the complaining I am seeing about the last patch. Though I guess I just need to try it for myself again.


----------



## DoomDash

Why does everyone not like the last patch? I thought it fixed netcode and head glitching or w/e?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I guess I am not altogether clear on that myself as it stands right now…except I have def seen complaining as related to how it played pre-patch such as on Reddit. Hopefully it's a whole lot of nothing. Oh there was jet nerfs apparently but I am ok with that lol. And SRAW?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Definitions aren't that subjective. You're just using the word incorrectly.
> 
> And no, it's not dying either. It usually sits at around 30k on PC alone according to BF4stats and it's been that way for months. Servers come and go so seeing servers disappear or empty doesn't really say much. If I go to the server browser right now, I have a pretty decent selection of servers.
> 
> Lastly.. The next Battlefield game is not on the horizon. It's not supposed to come out until the end of 2016.
> 
> But go ahead, tell me otherwise even though just about everything you've said has been incorrect.


Keep defending a dying game. Go right ahead. Still a terrible game to play. It's an arcade shooter for kiddies. Definitions are completely subjective. Stop trying to act e-peen intellectually superior. LoL BYe for now. Going to play some Insurgency.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Keep defending a dying game. Go right ahead. Still a terrible game to play. It's an arcade shooter for kiddies. Definitions are completely subjective. Stop trying to act e-peen intellectually superior. LoL BYe for now. Going to play some Insurgency.


To be fair, that's quite an immature response. It's not really dying... I mean new content is still being worked on. It is however suffering from the expected natural loss of interest over time.

It's also not an awful game, at least for myself and the thousands of others who play it.

I'm not sure if you're trying to belittle others by saying "it's an arcade shooter for kiddies"... But i would think you'd look at your comment and at least feel a little hypocrisy at what you said and calling people 'kiddies'.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Keep defending a dying game. Go right ahead. Still a terrible game to play. It's an arcade shooter for kiddies. Definitions are completely subjective. Stop trying to act e-peen intellectually superior. LoL BYe for now. Going to play some Insurgency.


Definitions for most words are mostly not subjective, otherwise nobody can communicate effectively. If you can bend the word 'dead' to fit your case because the word is a word that isn't used all that much and thus the definition is malleable, then I can say you didn't do a good enough job of communicating exactly what you meant. Your post was vague, and if it's vague it has little meaning. Nothing he said screamed 'trying to look intellectually superior'. Holding you accountable for your claims is what anybody should do. Lines like 'it's an arcade shooter for kiddies' is not only insulting, subjective (very ironic, considering you were the guy mouthing on about how words are subjective), but it's totally irrelevant. There's a logical fallacy for that with your name written on it.

Your only argument in that entire post is 'definitions are completely subjective' which you're going to have a hell of a time trying to defend. You can't even tell us what a 'dying game' even is. On one hand you're saying that all definitions are subjective, on the other hand you're saying that he is wrong for thinking that the game isn't dying. Which is it, are definitions completely subjective or are they not? Or are they subjective only when it suits you best? Or is language so random that we're better of figuring out what the other person is saying by rolling dice?


----------



## jdstock76

Pretty sure I don't need to bend or tweak or support my "opinion" with facts to please y'all anal retentive lasses. My opinion is that the game no longer holds the interest of the masses and is at this point a broken game. Fact = majority of people commenting across multiple forums are unhappy with the game. Fact = I and others like me have moved on because this game has not and continues to not support the type of game play we desire. The fact that approx 16000 people are playing world wide on PC hardly shows me anything when 85000 are on consoles.

Definitions of words is completely irrelevant. It's the application for the word that can be subjective. He apparently enjoys the game. More power to him.

I can mouth off all I want. I don't like the game. I don't need to support that with any type of facts to please the "kiddies" that do enjoy it. Y'all are just wasting energy trying to attack me. But keep on. It's entertaining.

I don't see anything wrong with what I said. So have a nice day!


----------



## BoredErica

Then do leave, the average IQ of the room will go up as the door hits you on the way out. And don't came back either, you wouldn't want to be associated with people that play kiddie arcade shooters.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I don't see anything wrong with what I said. Have a nice day!


You can have an opinion, no one expects otherwise... Just being able to express it in an adult and thought provoking way is more... Constructive.

Implying people are 'kiddies' is scraping the bottom of the barrel a bit...


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Keep defending a dying game. Go right ahead. Still a terrible game to play. It's an arcade shooter for kiddies. Definitions are completely subjective. Stop trying to act e-peen intellectually superior. LoL BYe for now. Going to play some Insurgency.


I think the fact that you come to the BF4 thread to trash talk tells us you're actually insecure about your own choices of games. Don't worry man, you have probably a handful of people to play your games with you!


----------



## moocowman

Oh my... lol.


----------



## gdubc

If it's the beginning of the match, at spawn I am always invisible. Me and my entire team as well. Nothing but a bunch of floating guns hopping around. Kind of funny yet still annoying. It's always been that way for me though.

As my internet speed increased, it seems that the game got worse for me. Comcast bumped me from 50 down/10 up to 100 down/10 up and it has been much much worse ever since. I've noticed that I die around corners much more often since the update happened though also. Like, at the main building on Lancang, I can turn the corner, get up the flight of stairs and die from the dude outside. Makes me kind of mad that someone is actually still getting paid to put out this crap. Like really, you still can't put out an update without breaking even more? Who hires and keeps these subpar employees that continue to not produce? Just gets old.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> If it's the beginning of the match, at spawn I am always invisible. Me and my entire team as well. Nothing but a bunch of floating guns hopping around. Kind of funny yet still annoying. It's always been that way for me though.
> 
> As my internet speed increased, it seems that the game got worse for me. Comcast bumped me from 50 down/10 up to 100 down/10 up and it has been much much worse ever since. I've noticed that I die around corners much more often since the update happened though also. Like, at the main building on Lancang, I can turn the corner, get up the flight of stairs and die from the dude outside. Makes me kind of mad that someone is actually still getting paid to put out this crap. Like really, you still can't put out an update without breaking even more? Who hires and keeps these subpar employees that continue to not produce? Just gets old.


Did your pings go up? People have said that Comcast speeds might increase, but they make the pings worse.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Keep defending a dying game. Go right ahead. Still a terrible game to play. It's an arcade shooter for kiddies. Definitions are completely subjective. Stop trying to act e-peen intellectually superior. LoL BYe for now. Going to play some Insurgency.


Yeah you go do that...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Pretty sure I don't need to bend or tweak or support my "opinion" with facts to please y'all anal retentive lasses. My opinion is that the game no longer holds the interest of the masses and is at this point a broken game. Fact = majority of people commenting across multiple forums are unhappy with the game. Fact = I and others like me have moved on because this game has not and continues to not support the type of game play we desire. The fact that approx 16000 people are playing world wide on PC hardly shows me anything when 85000 are on consoles.
> 
> Definitions of words is completely irrelevant. It's the application for the word that can be subjective. He apparently enjoys the game. More power to him.
> 
> I can mouth off all I want. I don't like the game. I don't need to support that with any type of facts to please the "kiddies" that do enjoy it. Y'all are just wasting energy trying to attack me. But keep on. It's entertaining.
> 
> I don't see anything wrong with what I said. So have a nice day!


I thought you were leaving?

I am not going to claim your _opinion_ is invalid-or that you are not entitled to it in the first place-but I fail to see a point to coming in here and just crapping, more or less. If you don't play BF4 anymore then peace the hell out. Your time would be better spent in an Insurgency-related thread or something.


----------



## Krazee

I dont know what all this bickering is about. During a regular weekday between 08:00 and 15:00 the servers are not as filled up as they are pasted 15:00. I still have full servers on most of my favorites and still enjoy the game. Yes, these last changes were a bit late but I think they have made the game better. There are still a ton of people playing this game and I feel (my personal opinion so unbunch panties NOW!) that people will still be playing once the CMP launches and when we get some older maps back as well.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Keep defending a dying game. Go right ahead. Still a terrible game to play. It's an arcade shooter for kiddies. Definitions are completely subjective. Stop trying to act e-peen intellectually superior. LoL BYe for now. Going to play some *Insurgency*.


Speaking of dying games, last time I checked there were ~3000 people still playing Insurgency.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Speaking of dying games, last time I checked there were ~3000 people still playing Insurgency.


How do you kill that which has no life?


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> How do you kill that which has no life?


It is the end of the world.

Of Warcraft


----------



## WiLd FyeR

*Disclaimer* Majority of the patch whiners are campers.


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> *Disclaimer* Majority of the patch whiners are campers.


The sraw is broken now. They nerfed all aspects of it. Seems to me speed of turns is affected. Angles are no longer there for trick shots on predicting, and you can no longer clearly see the SRAW trailing from far away, thus much harder to aim.

Plus certain bugs such as this:




The rest of the patch does NOT bother me


----------



## BoredErica

I played half a round of Rogue Transmission Conquest with 60 players, I didn't see any glitches or issues. First time playing after the patch.


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> *Disclaimer* Majority of the patch whiners are campers.


Except I play front line. I doubt campers have a major problem with flash bangs anyway.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> The sraw is broken now. They nerfed all aspects of it. Seems to me speed of turns is affected. Angles are no longer there for trick shots on predicting, and you can no longer clearly see the SRAW trailing from far away, thus much harder to aim.
> 
> Plus certain bugs such as this:
> 
> The rest of the patch does NOT bother me


It does seem rather odd that the nerfed it. I think it was over all the best rocket launcher, but it took skill to be the best.


----------



## snow cakes

I know it seems late, but I finally installed BF4 on my new build, its my first time playing it since the beta on ultra settings







I love it! I would love to play with some of you guys, if you want to add my origin name it is:

Origin Name:
Meltedbutters

Cheers guys


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> *Disclaimer* Majority of the patch whiners are campers.


Most campers cant maintain above a 1.0 kill per min stat cause theyre always camping


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Anybody else still getting bf4.exe stopped responding?


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Anybody else still getting bf4.exe stopped responding?


All the time when I close the game, but not while playing.


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> It does seem rather odd that the nerfed it. I think it was over all the best rocket launcher, but it took skill to be the best.


It's aggravating that first they REALLY-REALLY buff it. Everyone is happy (well...besides of anyone that is killed with it), then it is nerfed worse than before the buff.

Original Sraw was more effective pre-buff, now post-nerf is like it has too much Y-chromosome injected into it, I have missed some dead on targets with this new sraw lol


----------



## bigaza2151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Anybody else still getting bf4.exe stopped responding?


Winter patch it happened everytime while closing the game

Spring patch - never


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> All the time when I close the game, but not while playing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigaza2151*
> 
> Winter patch its happened everytime while closing the game
> 
> Spring patch - never


Hmm, OK. Yeah I randomly crash during the game. Sometimes 10 minutes in, sometimes when the round is almost over. I switched back to the original bios on my cards, so they are no longer over clocked, my CPU is stock too. I usually only play on a pistol only server, so it might have something to do with that.


----------



## the9quad

SRAW nerf doesn't effect me one bit, I always just went old school with the RPG anyway, much more satisfying when you killed something with it. I do thing RPG's should be buffed though, the amount of skill required to hit a air target with a rpg is astronomically higher than the sraw is and deserves a one shot kill. Same with Tank hit on aircraft, those should be one shot kills as well everytime. I think i have 66 kills with the sraw because it just doesnt feel as satisfying as the rpg, but that is not a knock on those who used it, just not my style.


----------



## Jonas75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Anybody else still getting bf4.exe stopped responding?


Not for a long time, but today the PC froze completely after a round even before trying to quit the game.


----------



## Jonas75

Can't stress enough that I think Shotguns are seriously OP now. Where's the fun in some guys running around racking up easy kills?


----------



## pez

Did they buff shotguns? Last time I played Operation Locker, everyone was using shotties on hardcore....don't remember seeing so many shottiies before.


----------



## Jonas75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Did they buff shotguns? Last time I played Operation Locker, everyone was using shotties on hardcore....don't remember seeing so many shottiies before.


Yeah, constantly getting shot by players running around with shotguns...


----------



## DoomDash

I still don't see anything in the spring patch notes about shotguns, and again I don't notice a difference, beyond people using them more all of a sudden. If someone has a link to the shotgun changes, please provide it.

I have 2500~ 870 kills and 1500~ shorty kills, not noticing a bit a difference. If no link is provided, maybe tell me what you guys are feeling that is different about them?

I find it so funny when people complain about them, since at least with the pumps one single miss or being out of range you have nothing but disadvantage. I personally think they are high risk high reward weapons, and honestly their reliability in BF4 makes them a bit more difficult to use than most rifles. That and they actually require planning, often times you have to avoid certain parts of the map, or avoid firing until your within a reasonable range. Yet all you hear is newb shotgunner etc.


----------



## bigaza2151

wow the jungle map is really sexy with the textures included

https://youtu.be/GZe0_VDaPUU


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigaza2151*
> 
> wow the jungle map is really sexy with the textures included
> 
> https://youtu.be/GZe0_VDaPUU


Looks "okay". Too many flashbacks of China Rising.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I still don't see anything in the spring patch notes about shotguns, and again I don't notice a difference, beyond people using them more all of a sudden. If someone has a link to the shotgun changes, please provide it.
> 
> I have 2500~ 870 kills and 1500~ shorty kills, not noticing a bit a difference. If no link is provided, maybe tell me what you guys are feeling that is different about them?
> 
> I find it so funny when people complain about them, since at least with the pumps one single miss or being out of range you have nothing but disadvantage. I personally think they are high risk high reward weapons, and honestly their reliability in BF4 makes them a bit more difficult to use than most rifles. That and they actually require planning, often times you have to avoid certain parts of the map, or avoid firing until your within a reasonable range. Yet all you hear is newb shotgunner etc.


I don't believe they included them in the patch notes, they actually didn't mention A LOT of stuff in the patch notes, but the shotguns got less dmg per pellet, but more pellets, and the dmg drop off starts way further. They also tightened the random spread while ADS and hipfire.

If you can't tell the difference I don't know what to tell you. It's beyond obvious.


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigaza2151*
> 
> wow the jungle map is really sexy with the textures included
> 
> https://youtu.be/GZe0_VDaPUU


I love jungle maps, I miss the few included with BF:BC2. That right there is reason enough for me to want it already








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I still don't see anything in the spring patch notes about shotguns, and again I don't notice a difference, beyond people using them more all of a sudden. If someone has a link to the shotgun changes, please provide it.
> 
> I have 2500~ 870 kills and 1500~ shorty kills, not noticing a bit a difference. If no link is provided, maybe tell me what you guys are feeling that is different about them?
> 
> I find it so funny when people complain about them, since at least with the pumps one single miss or being out of range you have nothing but disadvantage. I personally think they are high risk high reward weapons, and honestly their reliability in BF4 makes them a bit more difficult to use than most rifles. That and they actually require planning, often times you have to avoid certain parts of the map, or avoid firing until your within a reasonable range. Yet all you hear is newb shotgunner etc.


Serious? You're not very attentive if you haven't noticed a difference! Here's a full weapon balance changelog http://forum.symthic.com/battlefield-4-technical-discussion/9172-26th-may-2015-battlefield-4-patch-notes-symthic-style/.

The shotgun is stupidly overpowered on tight maps such as Lockers where there are choke points one person wide and all you have to do is strafe past the choke point and fire once - if you miss you're out of danger again faster than most people can react, if you hit you've got a guaranteed kill. No other weapon is that one sided on Lockers. People who were sitting exclusively on the Famas, F2000, AEK-971, ACE-23 and even Fireburst are now using shotguns for a reason.


----------



## Jonas75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I still don't see anything in the spring patch notes about shotguns, and again I don't notice a difference, beyond people using them more all of a sudden. If someone has a link to the shotgun changes, please provide it.
> 
> I have 2500~ 870 kills and 1500~ shorty kills, not noticing a bit a difference. If no link is provided, maybe tell me what you guys are feeling that is different about them?
> 
> I find it so funny when people complain about them, since at least with the pumps one single miss or being out of range you have nothing but disadvantage. I personally think they are high risk high reward weapons, and honestly their reliability in BF4 makes them a bit more difficult to use than most rifles. That and they actually require planning, often times you have to avoid certain parts of the map, or avoid firing until your within a reasonable range. Yet all you hear is newb shotgunner etc.


There's youtube videos explaining it, don't remember if it was levelcap or mattimio (or how they spell their names) that made it/them.
More pelltets per shot, less spread, better hip fire IIRC.

there's a reason soo many run with them after the spring patch.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> I don't believe they included them in the patch notes, they actually didn't mention A LOT of stuff in the patch notes, but the shotguns got less dmg per pellet, but more pellets, and the dmg drop off starts way further. They also tightened the random spread while ADS and hipfire.
> 
> If you can't tell the difference I don't know what to tell you. It's beyond obvious.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonas75*
> 
> There's youtube videos explaining it, don't remember if it was levelcap or mattimio (or how they spell their names) that made it/them.
> More pelltets per shot, less spread, better hip fire IIRC.
> 
> there's a reason soo many run with them after the spring patch.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> I love jungle maps, I miss the few included with BF:BC2. That right there is reason enough for me to want it already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serious? You're not very attentive if you haven't noticed a difference! Here's a full weapon balance changelog http://forum.symthic.com/battlefield-4-technical-discussion/9172-26th-may-2015-battlefield-4-patch-notes-symthic-style/.
> 
> The shotgun is stupidly overpowered on tight maps such as Lockers where there are choke points one person wide and all you have to do is strafe past the choke point and fire once - if you miss you're out of danger again faster than most people can react, if you hit you've got a guaranteed kill. No other weapon is that one sided on Lockers. People who were sitting exclusively on the Famas, F2000, AEK-971, ACE-23 and even Fireburst are now using shotguns for a reason.


Okay, interesting. I still can't really tell, perhaps it's because I didn't struggle before, and perhaps its also because of the style of how I play shotgun. I basically only fired my shotgun at a range I believe I could one shot or 2 shot, rarely use sights, and with my shorty it was only a backup to my sniper rifle (so any mid-range engagements I used the sniper rifle still). I also only use buckshot with no choke.

Well as far as I'm concerned if these changes make shotguns a bit more consistent I'm all for it. As it was they were pretty niche guns, most people thought they sucked. I never thought they sucked but rifles were just clearly better.

But yeah thanks for the info







.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonas75*
> 
> Yeah, constantly getting shot by players running around with shotguns...


Well that's a bummer. I already disliked Operation Locker, but now it's even more annoying







.

At least they don't have the Slugs anymore, eh? BFBC2 Shotgun sniping anyone?


----------



## Jonas75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Well that's a bummer. I already disliked Operation Locker, but now it's even more annoying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> At least they don't have the Slugs anymore, eh? BFBC2 Shotgun sniping anyone?


I like the intense games, that sometimes, are on locker or metro...but it's no fun at all when half the enemy team is running shotguns. Where's the fun for them? Racking up easy kills with minimal effort?
I like a more level playingfield, getting beaten by skill is no biggie, getting beaten by OP weapon...just don't see the fun in it for the other guy.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonas75*
> 
> I like the intense games, that sometimes, are on locker or metro...but it's no fun at all when half the enemy team is running shotguns. Where's the fun for them? Racking up easy kills with minimal effort?
> I like a more level playingfield, getting beaten by skill is no biggie, getting beaten by OP weapon...just don't see the fun in it for the other guy.


The fun is winning.

I.e. The fun is not being the person not running around with a shotgun, i.e., you.


----------



## Atomagenesis

Yeah, the fun is winning, but when everyone is running around with shotguns trying to win, it's not fun because you are getting outgunned by a SPAS at mid range when you just unloaded a full clip of famas into his chest, yet he one-shots you 30m away with buckshot. It's ridiculous.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomagenesis*
> 
> Yeah, the fun is winning, but when everyone is running around with shotguns trying to win, it's not fun because you are getting outgunned by a SPAS at mid range when you just unloaded a full clip of famas into his chest, yet he one-shots you 30m away with buckshot. It's ridiculous.


That's life.

Always looking for the best to be the best.

I'm sure there are servers with shotguns banned.


----------



## Jonas75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> That's life.
> 
> Always looking for the best to be the best.
> 
> I'm sure there are servers with shotguns banned.


Thought it was the player with the most skill that should benefit...not the one using the OP weapon.

There are such servers...they are bad at enforcing it though...


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonas75*
> 
> Thought it was the player with the most skill that should benefit...not the one using the OP weapon.
> 
> There are such servers...they are bad at enforcing it though...


No, not really.

It's whoever has the best weaponry and availability to use it, such as in real life.


----------



## Jonas75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> No, not really.
> 
> It's whoever has the best weaponry and availability to use it, such as in real life.


Yeah, but since it is a game.
I used the AK5 when I was in the military, no problem shooting someone in the head from over 200m. Also, it wouldn't have taken more than one bullet to the head to kill someone.
If we are to compare it to real life that is.
Since it is a game, and your life doesn't depend on the ability to kill someone before they kill you, why not keep it somewhat balanced?
In reality, if you shot at me from 100m with a shotgun and I had an AK5...you'd be dead.

Just trying to say that what if everyone starts running shotguns or sniper rifles....the game needs balance to keep it entertaining for everyone.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonas75*
> 
> Yeah, but since it is a game.
> I used the AK5 when I was in the military, no problem shooting someone in the head from over 200m. Also, it wouldn't have taken more than one bullet to the head to kill someone.
> If we are to compare it to real life that is.
> Since it is a game, and your life doesn't depend on the ability to kill someone before they kill you, why not keep it somewhat balanced?
> In reality, if you shot at me from 100m with a shotgun and I had an AK5...you'd be dead.
> 
> Just trying to say that what if everyone starts running shotguns or sniper rifles....the game needs balance to keep it entertaining for everyone.


I'm not trying to compare it to real life per se, that would be silly... i'm just saying that people will always look to the best weapons in order to win.

It's not always going to be down to skill unfortunately.


----------



## Jonas75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I'm not trying to compare it to real life per se, that would be silly... i'm just saying that people will always look to the best weapons in order to win.
> 
> It's not always going to be down to skill unfortunately.


In this case that is unfortunate. I think they will have to make some changes, or the server-renters will have to. Imagine Locker or any map in TDM where everyone runs around with shotties? Not very enjoyable at all...

They got rid of roof top campers, that's a good thing...now instead we have a problem with everyone and their mother running around with shotguns on CQB maps/gamemodes.


----------



## DoomDash

Now I'll miss when everyone thought shotguns were bad, now we will have people whining about them regardless if they deserved their death or not.

If they are indeed too powerful, it could be the Blizzard way of balancing things in Starcraft 2. They typically over buff something they think is good, but under used, and nerf it later once people are used to playing that style.


----------



## Jonas75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Now I'll miss when everyone thought shotguns were bad, now we will have people whining about them regardless if they deserved their death or not.
> 
> If they are indeed too powerful, it could be the Blizzard way of balancing things in Starcraft 2. They typically over buff something they think is good, but under used, and nerf it later once people are used to playing that style.


I honestly don't mind when someone sneaks up on me and shoots me with a shotgun or knife me(I might swear over myself not paying attention or team mates not having our rear or flank covered).
The thing I don't like is when so many start using them, especially on CQB style maps/modes.


----------



## DoomDash

So this just happened to me:
http://gfycat.com/OrangeRevolvingArrowcrab


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Now I'll miss when everyone thought shotguns were bad, now we will have people whining about them regardless if they deserved their death or not.
> 
> If they are indeed too powerful, it could be the Blizzard way of balancing things in Starcraft 2. They typically over buff something they think is good, but under used, and nerf it later once people are used to playing that style.


Hmm, I may have to give them more of a chance now. I was always sad the shotguns were such garbage in BF4 compared to BF3. A lot of it may have been netcode issues because shooting someone in the chest at 10m should not take 2 shots, and it happened way to much.

870 was one of my top 5 in BF3, may actually be in BF4 too since I always wanted to love it but hardly ever showed me love









(No wonder those guys were calling me a shottie noob the last few times I was using it lol)


----------



## DoomDash

I just love that this buff helped my recon load out, since I already was a shorty beast







.


----------



## bigaza2151

Still no eta on this community map or the progress of any of the classic maps huh


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes*
> 
> I know it seems late, but I finally installed BF4 on my new build, its my first time playing it since the beta on ultra settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it! I would love to play with some of you guys, if you want to add my origin name it is:
> 
> Origin Name:
> Meltedbutters
> 
> Cheers guys


I found two users with the same nick, PS4 and other one...which one are you?


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> So this just happened to me:
> http://gfycat.com/OrangeRevolvingArrowcrab


That looks exactly right. Your rounds now originate from the chest, not the middle of your face to stop headglitching (as you've just found out).


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> That looks exactly right. Your rounds now originate from the chest, not the middle of your face to stop headglitching (as you've just found out).


Look closely, C4 is thrown right in front of me and I accidentally detonate it.


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Look closely, C4 is thrown right in front of me and I accidentally detonate it.


That little black thing that comes from the top/top right? ROFL!!!


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Look closely, C4 is thrown right in front of me and I accidentally detonate it.


I didn't even see that!

But, this is a prime example of where people would moan about BF4 being so buggy and awful...


----------



## DoomDash




----------



## snow cakes

I was playing parcel storm for the first time, and got killed by the ship hitting the land lol


----------



## DoomDash

870 great for sneaking up on people.



*I still don't do any better or worse from what I can tell post-patch*


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Anyone have any insight on which specific graphics options I may want to move from Ultra down to High to try to prevent such large FPS drops during multiple close up explosions and the like? We are talking down like 30-40 frames at times

1440P w/ 2x MSAA (hate any jaggies). I know I could use some more GPU power but my 670s have such nice blocks I could actually afford now, sigh


----------



## 98uk

I have effects on high rather than ultra.

I find having it at ultra slows things down when there are a lot of explosions and fire.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I have effects on high rather than ultra.
> 
> I find having it at ultra slows things down when there are a lot of explosions and fire.


your playing 4k?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes*
> 
> your playing 4k?


2560x1440


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> 2560x1440


Ok sweet, so you have a drop in fps really? Is your CPU OC'ed?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes*
> 
> Ok sweet, so you have a drop in fps really? Is your CPU OC'ed?


Just with effects on ultra. No, not overclocked... don't really want to









I play on:


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:
Originally Posted by *98uk* 

Just with effects on ultra. No, not overclocked... don't really want to








No, not overclocked.
No, not overclocked.


> No, not overclocked.


*gasp*


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> *gasp*


Overclocking is boring haha.

Can't be arsed.


----------



## snow cakes

haha love it


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I have effects on high rather than ultra.
> 
> I find having it at ultra slows things down when there are a lot of explosions and fire.


Yeah exactly. So you are saying all of them, more or less? I know I probably won't see much difference from Ultra but I guess was trying not to go to High across the board, if could help it.

And yeah over clocking (mainly the testing part; so much rinse and repeat) is a lot more boring than it once was but I need whatever perf increases I can get right now, too.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> *gasp*


lmao


----------



## DoomDash

Finally unlocked the MPX, I guess we'll see how PDW's fair, never used them much.


----------



## snow cakes

I will randomly get bad artifacting in the middle of a game and it won't stop. Video card is 70 Celsius, CPU is running at 4.0ghz at 50 Celsius, i don't know what the problem could be.

(I haven't installed the beta catalyst 15.5 drivers, should i?)


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes*
> 
> I will randomly get bad artifacting in the middle of a game and it won't stop. Video card is 70 Celsius, CPU is running at 4.0ghz at 50 Celsius, i don't know what the problem could be.
> 
> (I haven't installed the beta catalyst 15.5 drivers, should i?)


Is it just BF4, or have you tried other games?

Also, MPX is awesome, glad I unlocked it.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Just with effects on ultra. No, not overclocked... don't really want to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I play on:


Scared your computer will break? lol don't be scared just use the 4way or 5 way optimization and let it tweak itself if you don't know how to overclock. I have a 4690k at work and it's overclocked to 4.6ghz using 5 way optimization and for me not having to test stable and so on it's great.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Scared your computer will break? lol don't be scared just use the 4way or 5 way optimization and let it tweak itself if you don't know how to overclock. I have a 4690k at work and it's overclocked to 4.6ghz using 5 way optimization and for me not having to test stable and so on it's great.


No, not really. I did however fry one 4770k already due to a faulty motherboard







But I overclocked before with no issue.

I just can't be bothered to sit in the BIOS, changing voltages... doing stress testing, clearing CMOS etc... it's just a pain in the arse I can't be bothered with. I work with software and big data systems each day, so the last thing I want to do at night is workout why the hell Prime95 (or whatever it is now) is failing on the 50th iteration.

It's just wasted time for me that I could use gaming or doing something constructive.

I'm also in the financial situation that if I want a faster CPU, I can just buy one... so overclocking simply doesn't interest me as it did when I was a skint student with loads of free time heh.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> No, not really. I did however fry one 4770k already due to a faulty motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I overclocked before with no issue.
> 
> I just can't be bothered to sit in the BIOS, changing voltages... doing stress testing, clearing CMOS etc... it's just a pain in the arse I can't be bothered with. I work with software and big data systems each day, so the last thing I want to do at night is workout why the hell Prime95 (or whatever it is now) is failing on the 50th iteration.
> 
> It's just wasted time for me that I could use gaming or doing something constructive.
> 
> I'm also in the financial situation that if I want a faster CPU, I can just buy one... so overclocking simply doesn't interest me as it did when I was a skint student with loads of free time heh.


Thats why I say use asus optimization thing. At least you will get some overclock. Might not be the best but it works. no bios changes and so on needed it will do everything for you and a quick way if you lazy like me...lol.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Thats why I say use asus optimization thing. At least you will get some overclock. Might not be the best but it works. no bios changes and so on needed it will do everything for you and a quick way if you lazy like me...lol.


That's how I lost two cpus ha.. I remembered it was 2 x 4770k's. I used the Asus OC switches.

Fried two cpus and had them replaced under rma. Also had two z87's, both fried a cpu each.

Left the last board on stock with a rma cpu and it works perfect.

So... I dont really trust automatic OC profiles...

In the end, it also made no difference in real world use.


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> That's how I lost two cpus ha.. I remembered it was 2 x 4770k's. I used the Asus OC switches.
> 
> Fried two cpus and had them replaced under rma. Also had two z87's, both fried a cpu each.
> 
> Left the last board on stock with a rma cpu and it works perfect.
> 
> So... I dont really trust automatic OC profiles...
> 
> In the end, it also made no difference in real world use.


Automatic overclocks normally push the voltage way too high. I tried it on an Asus P67 board I was reviewing and it reckoned that 1.58v was good for 4.4 GHz 24/7 on a 2600K


----------



## reznorek

In BF3 used to be Shotgun Only servers. It was FUN. That DAO destruction







Nearly 17000 kills with this beast. But M5K and G3A3 was fun aswell. G3 - skillfull weapon. Something like RPG>SRAW. And those win battles with hidden snipers and them 20x scopes - epic.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> That's how I lost two cpus ha.. I remembered it was 2 x 4770k's. I used the Asus OC switches.
> 
> Fried two cpus and had them replaced under rma. Also had two z87's, both fried a cpu each.
> 
> Left the last board on stock with a rma cpu and it works perfect.
> 
> So... I dont really trust automatic OC profiles...
> 
> In the end, it also made no difference in real world use.


Weird cause on the board i use it it works just fine. It never goes beyond 1.27v. But don't want to argue so don't overclock then. At least i'm happy at 4.6hz with cpu being under 1.3v under load and under 70C when gaming. You most probably had something wrong in bios or hardware issue.

Oh and asus witches? What does that mean. You get like 5 way optimization and it will test voltages and speeds and whatnot and you can't hurt your cpu. I heard z87 can damage a 4770k/4790k. z97 fixes that issue


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Does anyone else here exhibit issues with the latest BF4 / BF4 CTE and the latest MSI Afterburner? My BF4 would constantly black screen and lock-up my PC after around 40 minutes of gameplay causing me to hard power off. I uninstalled MSI Afterburner and now everything seems fine. I have been testing for two days with long sessions with no crashes.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Does anyone else here exhibit issues with the latest BF4 / BF4 CTE and the latest MSI Afterburner? My BF4 would constantly black screen and lock-up my PC after around 40 minutes of gameplay causing me to hard power off. I uninstalled MSI Afterburner and now everything seems fine. I have been testing for two days with long sessions with no crashes.


Did you have the overlay running? Could try without that before uninstalling it. I know lots of problems arise in lots of games for both afterburner and precision x, but even more so when you run the overlays.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

AB etc is great and useful but if you have any stability issues or weirdness in game you should get rid of that first. Overlay or not.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Weird cause on the board i use it it works just fine. It never goes beyond 1.27v. But don't want to argue so don't overclock then. At least i'm happy at 4.6hz with cpu being under 1.3v under load and under 70C when gaming. You most probably had something wrong in bios or hardware issue.
> 
> Oh and asus witches? What does that mean. You get like 5 way optimization and it will test voltages and speeds and whatnot and you can't hurt your cpu. I heard z87 can damage a 4770k/4790k. z97 fixes that issue


Maybe i'm thinking of the wrong board. Not sure what my last board was then...

It had a hard switch on the motherboard which enabled pre-defined OC profiles.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Did you have the overlay running? Could try without that before uninstalling it. I know lots of problems arise in lots of games for both afterburner and precision x, but even more so when you run the overlays.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> AB etc is great and useful but if you have any stability issues or weirdness in game you should get rid of that first. Overlay or not.


Good to know! I only ever installed AB, I never installed RivaTuner Statistics Server as I never used it. Just for reference though, here is a complete list of OTHER things that I tried BEFORE uninstalling MSI AB and my game still crashed!



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Disabled all overclocks on CPU / GPU and set BIOS back to factory settings.
Reinstalled punkbuster from scratch.
"Repaired" DirectX Installation.
Defragmented Hard-drive
Ran sfc \scannow 5x in a row
Ran Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth
Ran CCleaner
Repaired BF4 via Origin
Deleted the BF4 "settings" cache to reset all settings.
Various other things that I cannot remember...




Also it just occurred to me that a few other games that I have (and really loved to play) exhibited this same issue but worse. The main culprit being PlanetSide 2. So now without MSI AB installed (and all components at stock clocks) I will have to go test PlanetSide 2 as well. Fingers crossed the issue stays away for good.









Edit: One quick question though, if MSI AB and EVGA Precision X causes issues with games then what are people using to OC their GPU's these days? Or do you just leave your GPU(s) at stock to ensure stability?


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Maybe i'm thinking of the wrong board. Not sure what my last board was then...
> 
> It had a hard switch on the motherboard which enabled pre-defined OC profiles.


oh ok. Just try the 5-way optimization one time and do a test using aida64 and look at voltage. REally trust me it will work this time with your z97 board.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> oh ok. Just try the 5-way optimization one time and do a test using aida64 and look at voltage. REally trust me it will work this time with your z97 board.


I still have a Z-87


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I still have a Z-87


oh ok sorry didn't see that. Then forget overclocking for now


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Hell I still have a Z77 and a 3570K (though that will change with Skylake I think).


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Edit: One quick question though, if MSI AB and EVGA Precision X causes issues with games then what are people using to OC their GPU's these days? Or do you just leave your GPU(s) at stock to ensure stability?


Just don't leave it actively running, especially overlays, if having issues. When I said "get rid of it" I meant from RAM not your hard disk and was mostly talking about the overlay feature.


----------



## DoomDash

So many salty tears my shotgun caused. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/608791313321761984/337838327/


----------



## DoomDash

Music seems so fitting.


----------



## kcuestag

Man this game really needs a new map pack or something to revive it... Player base has dropped so bad (At least here in Spain) in the last 3 months... My server has gone from being full over 18 hours a day, to maybe being full for 10h if lucky.

Not to mention all the players I used to play with (Including clan mates) have quit the game, only 2-3 clan mates play it now.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Man this game really needs a new map pack or something to revive it... Player base has dropped so bad (At least here in Spain) in the last 3 months... My server has gone from being full over 18 hours a day, to maybe being full for 10h if lucky.
> 
> Not to mention all the players I used to play with (Including clan mates) have quit the game, only 2-3 clan mates play it now.


Game is going on 2 years soonish, it's going to die eventually. What are all your clanmates playing? I still go back to BF4 when I need my multiplayer fix, and luckily the NA servers are still extremely active.


----------



## Zakharov

They are announcing new content on the 22nd that's presumably classic maps related. So we'll see how that turns out, plus they are still working on the game and will be focusing on vehicle balance soon™

There's also the community map and night maps that should be included in the summer patch IIRC.


----------



## Oj010

I would do illegal and/or immoral things for a remake of Grand Bazaar.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> I would do illegal and/or immoral things for a remake of Grand Bazaar.


There are so many more classic and great maps than Bazaar.

I hope they don't waste this opportunity on something like Bazaar or Noshr Canals...


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> There are so many more classic and great maps than Bazaar.
> 
> I hope they don't waste this opportunity on something like Bazaar or Noshr Canals...


I couldn't disagree with you more







Grand Bazaar is the perfect blend of an open and linear map design, it has three distinct yet interconnected paths from one base to the other. Open maps end up being sniper fests, and linear maps such as Operation Metro or Operation Lockers end up with either a stalemate around the middle capture point or baserape. From a technical point of view, Grand Bazaar is one of the best in the series.

Although Operation Flaming Dart was also epic... Hmmm


----------



## Sycksyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> I would do illegal and/or immoral things for a remake of Grand Bazaar.


I agree, I loved that map.


----------



## DoomDash

So, remember awhile back I said shotguns felt the same? I've changed my mind now, and it's not entirely because of the feeling I get while playing with them. How can I tell they are better? My accuracy is dropping fast. Why is this? Because I'm more confident in shooting it long range now, which means less pellets will be hitting my targets. This could also be true at close range, but I've also noticed now how effective they are from close/mid range from opponents as well.

So yeah, I stand corrected, shotguns are indeed a bunch better. I am not sure they are OP, maybe only slightly, but I probably won't use any until they get nerfed again out of principle. I was really good with them when they were bad, now I just hear newb this, newb that.

*screw it im still going to use them lol*


----------



## crashdummy35

What do you guys think of In-Vehicle Comms..?

My suggestion.

@DoomDash: Some good suggestions in there.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> What do you guys think of In-Vehicle Comms..?
> 
> My suggestion.


I listed proxy chat in my BF5 wishlist, which would take care of that issue and offer many other opportunities. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955064793921702934/3/


----------



## xSociety

Shotguns aren't necessarily OP now, they are just finally viable.

I still don't like the "auto-shotties" however, they shouldn't be able to one-shot you, that should be only for the pump actions which take way more skill.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Shotguns aren't necessarily OP now, they are just finally viable.
> 
> I still don't like the "auto-shotties" however, they shouldn't be able to one-shot you, that should be only for the pump actions which take way more skill.


Completely agree. I'm exclusively pump.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Oh gosh... just felt like seeing if BFBC2 was still alive and well these days...and guess what? Lots of servers with a good amount of players in it! Played a round, what a stark difference between bf4 and bfbc2... gameplay was so much more fun and hit detection was just flat out unreal compared to bf4...


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Oh gosh... just felt like seeing if BFBC2 was still alive and well these days...and guess what? Lots of servers with a good amount of players in it! Played a round, what a stark difference between bf4 and bfbc2... gameplay was so much more fun and hit detection was just flat out unreal compared to bf4...


I bought BFBC2 through Steam long before Origin was even a thing. Moved on to other games as time went by and now cannot remember my log-in for that old account. I may have to buy a new copy just for old times sake.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Oh gosh... just felt like seeing if BFBC2 was still alive and well these days...and guess what? Lots of servers with a good amount of players in it! Played a round, what a stark difference between bf4 and bfbc2... gameplay was so much more fun and hit detection was just flat out unreal compared to bf4...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Oh gosh... just felt like seeing if BFBC2 was still alive and well these days...and guess what? Lots of servers with a good amount of players in it! Played a round, what a stark difference between bf4 and bfbc2... gameplay was so much more fun and hit detection was just flat out unreal compared to bf4...
> 
> 
> 
> I bought BFBC2 through Steam long before Origin was even a thing. Moved on to other games as time went by and now cannot remember my log-in for that old account. I may have to buy a new copy just for old times sake.
Click to expand...

Agree, though not nearly as visually impressive, the gameplay was way more fun on BFBC2. Spent lots of time on Heavy metal


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Oh gosh... just felt like seeing if BFBC2 was still alive and well these days...and guess what? Lots of servers with a good amount of players in it! Played a round, what a stark difference between bf4 and bfbc2... gameplay was so much more fun and hit detection was just flat out unreal compared to bf4...
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Oh gosh... just felt like seeing if BFBC2 was still alive and well these days...and guess what? Lots of servers with a good amount of players in it! Played a round, what a stark difference between bf4 and bfbc2... gameplay was so much more fun and hit detection was just flat out unreal compared to bf4...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bought BFBC2 through Steam long before Origin was even a thing. Moved on to other games as time went by and now cannot remember my log-in for that old account. I may have to buy a new copy just for old times sake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree, though not nearly as visually impressive, the gameplay was way more fun on BFBC2. Spent lots of time on Heavy metal
Click to expand...

I'll tell ya, the m14 with 4x acog scope is brutal in the game. Thats my favorite weapon of all time. 3 shot kill or 1 headshot kill..thing is amazing. Laguna preza is my favorite. So many good hiding places. Plus the snipers and their ghille suits with no lense flare makes sniping much more enjoyable

edit:

Good memories... this was from a few years back... LOL almost forgot I can do this...


----------



## DoomDash

I'll tell you what I do hate about this game, when you get that pub team who doesn't understand how to work as a team or play the map. I had what seemed like an entire damn team of terrible support newbs who are absolutely worthless. An entire 1400 ticket game on locker and without my revives my team totaled 18, 18!!!!!!!!!!!! And they wonder why we are losing and can't even hold one objective..... I was even asking them for help as medics.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/613142027376633536/337838327/

/ihateupubserversupportplayersormedicswithoutdefibs. I have no problem with people playing selfishly or support depending on the map, but come on.


----------



## DoomDash

Looks sweet!


----------



## Oj010

One of the better, if not most popular, maps from BF2. Now if they could bring back PROPER commander mode instead of it being the boring, unengaging thing thing we have right now... I'll be proper happy


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks sweet!


Excellent news. So happy they didn't just do a bf3 remake of something boring like Noshr.


----------



## Oj010

Agreed. Grand Bazaar is the only map I would've liked from BF3, maaaaaybe Damavand Peak. BF:BC2 had several I would have liked, Africa Harbor, Laguna Presa and Valparaiso come to mind (Africa Harbor for how much destruction could happen in the town, and the other two because jungle levels are AWESOME), but other than having a really nice atmosphere the maps weren't brilliant. BF2 probably had some of the best maps to date, so I'm glad they went far back. I honestly didn't think they'd go that far.


----------



## DoomDash

Played on the map a bit, I really like it. It's big and varied enough to make almost any play style viable.

Bonus videos on it:


----------



## Indy1944

How do you get this map?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Oh gosh... just felt like seeing if BFBC2 was still alive and well these days...and guess what? Lots of servers with a good amount of players in it! Played a round, what a stark difference between bf4 and bfbc2... gameplay was so much more fun and hit detection was just flat out unreal compared to bf4...


Yeah&#8230;no. Not for me, anyway. Hit detection may be better but the thing just feels and looks too damn old and clunky now. My character feels like he is running through molasses. It pretty much was the case as soon as BF3 came out, for that matter.

That said, playing Vietnam again might be fun. I wonder if anyone still plays that regularly&#8230;.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Animations , camera bob, movement , all feel obsolete now with BC2. Graphics are still decent,though.


----------



## Porter_

i played Dragon Valley in BF2 and had some fun but it was never one of my favorite maps. I was really hoping for Cerbere Landing from 2142 (a long shot to win). i'm certainly not going to complain about _free_ content! I'm glad they went further back in their catalog and didn't just use a BF3 map. also the updated Dragon Valley looks gorgeous, graphically. i'm excited to try it out.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indy1944*
> 
> How do you get this map?


I believe you have to be registered for the CTE and in order to register you need to have premium (DICE may have changed that). Anyways, the map will be test playable for a limited time.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Animations , camera bob, movement , all feel obsolete now with BC2. Graphics are still decent,though.


I'll agree with that. And let's also not forget BC2 had more than it's fair share of hit detection-related angst and complaining too though _iirc_ it did get better over time w/ patching. But that was a long time ago...


----------



## crashdummy35

Just played a round on Golmud...

The U-100 MK5 is pretty good with that folding grip. On several occasions I switch to single fire mode and out shot snipers.

The recoil is really easy to control on full auto too.

Golmud


----------



## DoomDash

I always felt most of the LMG's were too good for how easy they are to use. Not only that most people play support these days from what I see.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Just played a round on Golmud...
> 
> The U-100 MK5 is pretty good with that folding grip. On several occasions I switch to single fire mode and out shot snipers.
> 
> The recoil is really easy to control on full auto too.
> 
> Golmud


I'll give that a try tonight. Thanks.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I always felt most of the LMG's were too good for how easy they are to use. Not only that most people play support these days from what I see.


Indeed. Support and snipes are the main classes I see. I usually look at my squads emblems and see what they need. Rarely play Recon. But, if I see a beacon and T-UGS would help I will.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovrclck*
> 
> I'll give that a try tonight. Thanks.


Try it. You'll be surprised. Seriously. I heard the smacks of sniper spam; saw the glint; went single fire...and killed one. Then two. Then a third. Then they ran.

Coyote + 2x Magnifier + folding grip is all you need.

____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Nother blow out.

999-0 on a 1,200 tix server. Teams were pretty balanced too. Not enough objective play though. Jets and choppers hot dogging instead of ground support and pounding armor. Too few actually getting their hands "dirty." I honestly feel bad for the newbies and guys that PTFO in rounds like this.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Indeed. Support and snipes are the main classes I see. I usually look at my squads emblems and see what they need. Rarely play Recon. But, if I see a beacon and T-UGS would help I will.
> Try it. You'll be surprised. Seriously. I heard the smacks of sniper spam; saw the glint; went single fire...and killed one. Then two. Then a third. Then they ran.


I play mainly recon, but I'd consider myself to be an extremely effective recon player unlike most. I really don't see many recons, and when I do, they are basically free kills or barely doing anything.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I play mainly recon, but I'd consider myself to be an extremely effective recon player unlike most. I really don't see many recons, and when I do, they are basically free kills or *barely doing anything*.


Wow. Great round.









You see that bolded part a lot in all the classes now-a-days.

What can we do though..?


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> I heard the smacks of sniper spam;


Aaah that high pitched sound always irritates me when i dont know where the sniper is. Especially when its coming from an auto-sniper.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Aaah that high pitched sound always irritates me when i dont know where the sniper is. Especially when its coming from an auto-sniper.


Even I find it annoying as a recon player, especially if its a 40x bastard. I actually typically ignore 40x people that are sitting in spawn, I am just careful not to poke out for too long and I feel pretty safe. I only use an 8x scope so I rarely win the long range battles, but I almost always win mid-range.


----------



## exyia

anyone mind giving input on how these render settings came out? still deciding on what settings work best from a 3440x1440 to a youtube video format

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acXt-7JqCIE

haven't worked with any video editing software in years, and first time with a 60fps upload
*not trying to advertise my youtube channel - I don't even monetize it*


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> anyone mind giving input on how these render settings came out? still deciding on what settings work best from a 3440x1440 to a youtube video format
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acXt-7JqCIE
> 
> haven't worked with any video editing software in years, and first time with a 60fps upload
> *not trying to advertise my youtube channel - I don't even monetize it*


I think it looks really good. What monitor are you using?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> anyone mind giving input on how these render settings came out? still deciding on what settings work best from a 3440x1440 to a youtube video format
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acXt-7JqCIE
> 
> haven't worked with any video editing software in years, and first time with a 60fps upload
> *not trying to advertise my youtube channel - I don't even monetize it*


It looks okay. How much does it differ from the actual file? Youtube really downgrades the quality of mine, and I'm not sure there is much I can do about it.

Using Vegas I got mine to look okay, but the quality goes down @ about 5:09, I don't know if it's because of the bitrate of the video at that specific time, but it looks considerably worse than most of the rest of the video. Obviously you're going for 60 FPS, but just incase your curious this was my 1440P setting in vegas.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







The source video still looks way way better than my youtube version of it. If you figure out a way to trick youtube into keeping that quality let me know.

Unrelated, but if you're not using a shorty as recon you're doing it wrong!


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> It looks okay. How much does it differ from the actual file? Youtube really downgrades the quality of mine, and I'm not sure there is much I can do about it.
> 
> Using Vegas I got mine to look okay, but the quality goes down @ about 5:09, I don't know if it's because of the bitrate of the video at that specific time, but it looks considerably worse than most of the rest of the video. Obviously you're going for 60 FPS, but just incase your curious this was my 1440P setting in vegas.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The source video still looks way way better than my youtube version of it. If you figure out a way to trick youtube into keeping that quality let me know.
> 
> Unrelated, but if you're not using a shorty as recon you're doing it wrong!


well I just figured I would upload in 60fps since my source material is 60

I'm not sure, just let it render and upload as I went to bed. just can't tell if it's terrible youtube compression, 720p max resolution, something else, etc

thank you for your input and settings though! will try later


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> well I just figured I would upload in 60fps since my source material is 60
> 
> I'm not sure, just let it render and upload as I went to bed. just can't tell if it's terrible youtube compression, 720p max resolution, something else, etc
> 
> thank you for your input and settings though! will try later


Yeah my source quality is 30 FPS since Shadowplay only does 30 FPS @ 1440P. Would be neat if they update it to do 60 FPS @ 1440p.


----------



## the9quad

If your system is beefy i wouldnt bother with shadowplay and just use something like dxtory instead. I doubt youd notice the performance hit.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> If your system is beefy i wouldnt bother with shadowplay and just use something like dxtory instead. I doubt youd notice the performance hit.


Why though? Shadowplay quality is top notch, and I was using dxtory before it came out. I still have it installed, but the quality on shadowplay is sick good... really my video quality is limited by youtube not shadowplay. If it's about 60 fps @ 1440p, yeah that'd be nice but I think 30 FPS still looks decent in video form.

I like the ability to not have to worry about recording, not every game is going to have the quality moments I'm looking for my next montage.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Why though? Shadowplay quality is top notch, and I was using dxtory before it came out. I still have it installed, but the quality on shadowplay is sick good... really my video quality is limited by youtube not shadowplay. If it's about 60 fps @ 1440p, yeah that'd be nice but I think 30 FPS still looks decent in video form.
> 
> I like the ability to not have to worry about recording, not every game is going to have the quality moments I'm looking for my next montage.


Didnt you just say you wanted 60fps? Thats why i suggested it.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Didnt you just say you wanted 60fps? Thats why i suggested it.


Yeah, I guess it's just not worth the trade off for me though. I'll wait till shadowplay supports it.


----------



## DoomDash

Dat tower doe http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/614633719507679040/337838327/


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Yeah, I guess it's just not worth the trade off for me though. I'll wait till shadowplay supports it.


I dont record, i stream and nothing comes close to touching dxtory inputting to obs or xsplit via directshow when using multiple gpus. It is so light i dont notice any performance hit. Recording though, i am not sure. Another thing worth trying (if you have alot of ram) is prerecording to ram in afterburner. That way you get a longer prerecord than shadowplay and the option for 60fps. Its free so its worth a try, i used to use it for just that, and loved it.


----------



## crashdummy35

Did you guys see how the latest speculation is that the Dragon Valley map will have a Noshahr Canals-like portion for one of the TDM modes..?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











If DICE lets people choose a TDM arena on maps, that would be a wicked future update--for all BF games to come.


----------



## DoomDash

That would be cool. I played the night maps on CTE too, they were a lot different and pretty awesome!


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> That would be cool. I played the night maps on CTE too, they were a lot different and pretty awesome!


Did you sign up for this?

Battlefront Alpha.

I think I got in.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Did you sign up for this?
> 
> Battlefront Alpha.
> 
> I think I got in.


Mine just says "SORRY BUT YOU DO NOT HAVE ACCESS TO THE STAR WARS™ BATTLEFRONT™ CLOSED ALPHA"


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Mine just says "SORRY BUT YOU DO NOT HAVE ACCESS TO THE STAR WARS™ BATTLEFRONT™ CLOSED ALPHA"


I got the thumbnail in my Origin but, supposedly you get an e-mail from EA. Haven't gotten that. Oh well.


----------



## lightsout

I try to play this gamer like once a month, after 15 minutes of not being able to connect to a server, always a different issue each time, I eventually give up.

Now its telling me to kill bf4 in the task manager. Maybe I should just uninstall and start over.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I try to play this gamer like once a month, after 15 minutes of not being able to connect to a server, always a different issue each time, I eventually give up.
> 
> Now its telling me to kill bf4 in the task manager. Maybe I should just uninstall and start over.


Is that the only issue..?

I'd do a repair.

Lower your cpu clocks to stock.

Take out any shader injectors if you have 'em and try it.

That not being able to close the game "Communicate with BF4" is an issue that's been around but not totally constant. Just happens. If your BF4 has a habit of shutting down, that's telling you something. When that started happening to me recently it was because summer is here and the clocks I lowered to weren't completely stable cause I'd undervolted. Tweaked and now it's fine. Shuts down every so often but not to where it's aggravating. Process of elimination.


----------



## crashdummy35

Ran shotguns yesterday for the first time post patch...just not my style to run to the "latest greatest guns."

Not gonna lie, really liked the UT-15 and 870 MCS.

Golmud/Silk Road, playing my usual First One In-style (i.e.: Die A Lot-style)

1

2


3

4

Didn't feel like a total douche since the maps are so open and both guns have pretty slow fire rates.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Coyote + 2x Magnifier + folding grip is all you need.


The only problem is the super slow reload times. Other than that, great weapon.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovrclck*
> 
> The only problem is the super slow reload times. Other than that, great weapon.


It's good.

I've actually been having some fun experimenting post-patch. Had pretty much given up on the game since it's so hard to find balanced servers or players willing to PTFO on the server _they_ joined in on.


----------



## snow cakes

I have been randomly getting really bad artifacting recently mid-game. Don't know why, any ideas?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Ran shotguns yesterday for the first time post patch...just not my style to run to the "latest greatest guns."
> 
> Not gonna lie, really liked the UT-15 and 870 MCS.
> 
> Golmud/Silk Road, playing my usual First One In-style (i.e.: Die A Lot-style)
> 
> 1
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 4
> 
> Didn't feel like a total douche since the maps are so open and both guns have pretty slow fire rates.


Yeah I switched to the UTS15 just because I think its the coolest shotgun in real life. Also, it has the tightest cone for it's pellets, so it's the most rewarding for high accuracy.

If you guys want to abuse shotguns, play on locker (or similar close range) with the IRNV sights, and carry smoke grenades. Throw them in the doorways and chokes and use your sights to just destroy people through the smoke. Smokes are also nice for reviving teammates in tough situations.

I've always been a shotgun fan though like I always said, even before the buff. Now I just notice how they are actually viable from almost mid-range. You still have to be smart about them though, and I like that. I have 5872 shotgun kills and average about 100% accuracy







(because of the way pellets work).

But yeah I actually want a UTS 15 IRL, just make sure it's a 3rd gen model as the first gens are complete junk.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Yeah I switched to the UTS15 just because I think its the coolest shotgun in real life. Also, it has the tightest cone for it's pellets, so it's the most rewarding for high accuracy.
> 
> If you guys want to abuse shotguns, play on locker (or similar close range) with the IRNV sights, and carry smoke grenades. Throw them in the doorways and chokes and use your sights to just destroy people through the smoke. Smokes are also nice for reviving teammates in tough situations.
> 
> I've always been a shotgun fan though like I always said, even before the buff. Now I just notice how they are actually viable from almost mid-range. You still have to be smart about them though, and I like that. I have 5872 shotgun kills and average about 100% accuracy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (because of the way pellets work).
> 
> But yeah I actually want a UTS 15 IRL, just make sure it's a 3rd gen model as the first gens are complete junk.


Yeah it's a pretty cool gun. Saw one at a gun show down here a few months back.

Had never really bothered with the shotties in BF 4. The SPAs-12 a little, mostly for BF3 nostalgia sake. But, post patch they are holding their own. Lotta spam going around but that's after any patch, everyone runs to the "latest greatest." Mainly been running around the larger maps testing the difference between buck, dart and slugs with and without attachments...seeing what distances they can 2 hit kill at.

Game needs 1 of these 10 guage shotguns. We had a single shot, break-action when I was little. We shot a decent sized hog with it and it blew it to pieces. _Totally_ vaporized a rabbit once too.


----------



## MerkageTurk

I belive it is a Turkish weapon makes me proud lol for once we made something


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Yeah it's a pretty cool gun. Saw one at a gun show down here a few months back.
> 
> Had never really bothered with the shotties in BF 4. The SPAs-12 a little, mostly for BF3 nostalgia sake. But, post patch they are holding their own. Lotta spam going around but that's after any patch, everyone runs to the "latest greatest." Mainly been running around the larger maps testing the difference between buck, dart and slugs with and without attachments...seeing what distances they can 2 hit kill at.
> 
> Game needs 1 of these 10 guage shotguns. We had a single shot, break-action when I was little. We shot a decent sized hog with it and it blew it to pieces. _Totally_ vaporized a rabbit once too.


Wow that 10 gauge looks brutal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> I belive it is a Turkish weapon makes me proud lol for once we made something


Technically it's designed by an American, but produced for Turkey/by Turkey. I don't know if you should be entirely proud anyway, look at the review of this first gen model lol.

It's still cool, assuming it is indeed fixed like some videos say it is.


----------



## MerkageTurk

I meant in battlefield terms not in reality


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> We had a single shot, break-action when I was little. We shot a decent sized hog with it and it blew it to pieces. _Totally_ vaporized a rabbit once too.


Yeah bro. Awesome.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Game needs 1 of these 10 guage shotguns. We had a single shot, break-action when I was little. We shot a decent sized hog with it and it blew it to pieces. _Totally_ vaporized a rabbit once too.


Game needs this 4 gauge




or this 2 gauge puntgun


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yeah bro. Awesome.


Eh, dude's from Texas, that's how they roll.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Game needs 1 of these 10 guage shotguns. We had a single shot, break-action when I was little. We shot a decent sized hog with it and it blew it to pieces. _Totally_ vaporized a rabbit once too.
> 
> 
> 
> Game needs this 4 gauge
> 
> or this 2 gauge puntgun
Click to expand...

Canister rounds on the tank?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Eh, dude's from Texas, that's how they roll.


Grew up hungting, fishing and camping.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Canister rounds on the tank?


Not enough "kick" to it...









Just been having some fun with the pump shotguns lately. Most fun I've had in BF4 in a _while_. Not spamming in CQB either. 870 MCS or UTS-15 on Golmud or Silk Road out in the wide open. Just got me to thinking I'd like to see a more realistic gun in the game as opposed to more lame azz gadgetry that's just bloating the load out system.

Little things to slow the game down and stop it from completely becoming CoD with vehicles.

________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


Vehicle occupant voip, soon as you get in you have comms with the other occupants
You pull your secondary, there's an animation that drops your primary then draws it--secondary, you have to pick your wep back up if you survive the encounter.
Pistols should have to clear holsters or shotties come off slings
I think these things would have an actual impact on the gameplay. Not slow it down to the point of becoming ARMA or Squad but, enough to make it less CoD like.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Grew up hungting, fishing and camping.


I have family in the Midwest and have done all of that growing up as well, so I can relate to what you said. It sounded like he was taken aback by your comment.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I have family in the Midwest and have done all of that growing up as well, so I can relate to what you said. It sounded like he was taken aback by your comment.


I see. Random flashbacks...they happen.


----------



## DoomDash

I like modern, but I'm sure I'd end up liking a WWII BF game.


----------



## crashdummy35

Wow.

Honestly though, I think they are wrong about the WWI styled game though: Battles of WWI

WWI in Frostbite 3..._whoa_.

Melee weapon: small shovel.

Out of rifle ammo but in trouble: hit the bound key and stab them with your bayonet...then tea bag them of course









Definitely food for thought though.


----------



## Guy Fawkes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Honestly though, I think they are wrong about the WWI styled game though: Battles of WWI
> 
> WWI in Frostbite 3..._whoa_.
> 
> Melee weapon: small shovel.
> 
> Out of rifle ammo but in trouble: hit the bound key and stab them with your bayonet...then tea bag them of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely food for thought though.


Personally I think I would hate a WWI or WWII theme. I want a 2142 style game.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guy Fawkes*
> 
> I want a 2142 style game.


I think they will do one eventually, maybe after BF5.


----------



## DoomDash

Yeah I think BF5 will be a further step in Final Stand's direction like the guys in the video over all feel. Then BF6 will be a full blown future. game.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Hey guys, I just reinstalled BF4 to give it a shot again. I've run into a problem with lag on my mouse. The weird thing is that my mouse runs smooth as butter when I'm in the main menus/spawn screen and even in vehicles. When I am on foot the mouse is really choppy and laggy and I can't even aim at an enemy. Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Hey guys, I just reinstalled BF4 to give it a shot again. I've run into a problem with lag on my mouse. The weird thing is that my mouse runs smooth as butter when I'm in the main menus/spawn screen and even in vehicles. When I am on foot the mouse is really choppy and laggy and I can't even aim at an enemy. Anyone know how to fix this?


Try this:

Disbale "In Game," if it's enabled.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Try this:
> 
> Disbale "In Game," if it's enabled.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sadly that didn't help


----------



## DoomDash

I'm still waiting on a fix for my "GetDeviceRemovedReason" directX error. A couple of maps are unplayable without that crash.


----------



## iARDAs

After almost 18 months I will be playing BF4 for the first time on a PC and keyboard mouse.

I will get owned so bad for the few days


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> After almost 18 months I will be playing BF4 for the first time on a PC and keyboard mouse.
> 
> I will get owned so bad for the few days


----------



## MerkageTurk

Guys if you are experiencing mouse lag

Microsoft key + R

Type winsat formal

ENTER

Wait for It to finish

This was mentioned in optimisation thread


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I'm still waiting on a fix for my "GetDeviceRemovedReason" directX error. A couple of maps are unplayable without that crash.


Doom are you overclocking that monitor? I was getting errors in BF until I quit overclocking my monitor...weird. Worth a try though. BTW it almost always happened in the tunnel on Zavod.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> After almost 18 months I will be playing BF4 for the first time on a PC and keyboard mouse.
> 
> I will get owned so bad for the few days


Welcome back!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Doom are you overclocking that monitor? I was getting errors in BF until I quit overclocking my monitor...weird. Worth a try though. BTW it almost always happened in the tunnel on Zavod.


Nope! I have nothing overclocked anymore, and I've even tried underclocking my GPU's since it was recommended for some people for this error. I've seriously tried just about everything. I've spent about 40+ hours trying to make this problem go away with no luck. It used to be worse though, so maybe something I did semi-worked, and now at least most of the maps don't give me issues very often.


Triggers from what I see:
Happens more often when I go out of bounds, but not an extreme amount.
On CTE Dragon Pass 1 out of every 2/3 matches
On CTE on Zavod @ Night almost instantly
On Pearl Market anywhere between 2-10 minutes in. This used to run fine too, and it was one of my favorite maps.
Randomly on any map but rare on the ones I haven't listed.
Randomly between rounds on anymap switch, not super often.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Guys if you are experiencing mouse lag
> 
> Microsoft key + R
> 
> Type winsat formal
> 
> ENTER
> 
> Wait for It to finish
> 
> This was mentioned in optimisation thread


It didn't work









UPDATE

I FIGURED IT OUT GUYS!!!! It was my stupid xbox 360 wired controller. As soon as I unplugged it from the usb slot my mouse was smooth again. I've had the controller plugged in while playing TF2, GTA5, CSGO and it never made my mouse laggy. Only BF4.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> It didn't work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> I FIGURED IT OUT GUYS!!!! It was my stupid xbox 360 wired controller. As soon as I unplugged it from the usb slot my mouse was smooth again. I've had the controller plugged in while playing TF2, GTA5, CSGO and it never made my mouse laggy. Only BF4.


Glad to hear that.









That's one of the things about pc gaming: you never know what the hell's wrong with a game until you try literally everything to fix it.


----------



## DoomDash

I really can't get over how good the shorty is as a side arm, especially as recon. I feel as dangerous as most people with their main weapon, its nuts. Just parachuted on to the top of the tower on paracel storm, cleared 5 guys in a matter of 10 seconds with that, even with them knowing I was there.

1882 shorty kills and counting.


----------



## DoomDash

Wow this is a little embarrassing, but I didn't know the Bombers can shoot Cruise Missiles!!!!


----------



## Guy Fawkes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Wow this is a little embarrassing, but I didn't know the Bombers can shoot Cruise Missiles!!!!


It has to be unlocked, even though as I recall its not hard to unluck.


----------



## iARDAs

My rig is here. After 18 months here I come BF4 and here I come Mouse and keyboard FPS gaming


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> My rig is here. After 18 months here I come BF4 and here I come Mouse and keyboard FPS gaming


You know what server to visit.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> You know what server to visit.


Just played a few rounds. Man I am a bit rusty









Also I played so much on PS4 was level 80 something. Now I am level 29









I will join your game next time I see you.


----------



## saint19

What server you guys play? I would like to join some time for fun..


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Wow this is a little embarrassing, but I didn't know the Bombers can shoot Cruise Missiles!!!!


Yeah, it's so OP and you gotta love the massive explosion it creates.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> What server you guys play? I would like to join some time for fun..


I mainly play on a vanilla server: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/0279eb49-aef1-4c92-bc06-60863919bede/eGO-DICE-Conquest-Popular-Maps-Edge-Gamers-com-EA/

Of all days I chose to link it, it has no one playing on it. Usually it's full.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Just played a few rounds. Man I am a bit rusty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I played so much on PS4 was level 80 something. Now I am level 29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will join your game next time I see you.


Don't forget to add me on Origin, same nickname as always, I think I may have deleted you since you were inactive for over ages and friend list was full.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Don't forget to add me on Origin, same nickname as always, I think I may have deleted you since you were inactive for over ages and friend list was full.


I usually do the same bro. Totally understandable









Sent you a request.

Anyone preferably in Europe or plays in European servers add me on Origin. iARDAs82


----------



## Noufel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Wow this is a little embarrassing, but I didn't know the Bombers can shoot Cruise Missiles!!!!


if you think that it's embarassing







i was like level 100 when i discovered that we can spot people out there


----------



## StrongForce

I have been experienced something very weird lately, I think it's since I increased resolution scale.

Sometimes I suddenly can move or do anything and the character just keeps moving for one second, like some king of huge lag, but my ping doesn't move, my fps doesn't move... it doesn't make sense, something to do with the game I think.. anyone experienced something like that ?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> I have been experienced something very weird lately, I think it's since I increased resolution scale.
> 
> Sometimes I suddenly can move or do anything and the character just keeps moving for one second, like some king of huge lag, but my ping doesn't move, my fps doesn't move... it doesn't make sense, something to do with the game I think.. anyone experienced something like that ?


Have you experienced server lag before? If not, have you ever got stuck on a chair in game (or other debris)? Does it feel like that?

I've been getting that a lot recently, but I think it's actually my internet.

Anyway, good points on the spring patch for those still whining about it:


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> You know what server to visit.


I always ask you this, but what is your server?

Is it hardcore or normal?


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Have you experienced server lag before? If not, have you ever got stuck on a chair in game (or other debris)? Does it feel like that?
> 
> I've been getting that a lot recently, but I think it's actually my internet.
> 
> Anyway, good points on the spring patch for those still whining about it:


It feels like some uber excessive mouse lag or something.. like when it starts lagging the movement whether it was mouse or keyboard directions is stuck for 1 second or so, then it goes back to normal, I also checked if my CPU throttles but it didnt last time it happend, because with the heat these days...

Anyone use the resolution scaling setting that experienced something similar ? by the way that resolution scale setting is so awesome ! I'm impressed by the graphic improvement.. even just at 130% as higher than that I the fps drops during explosions or intense scenes are a bit too dramatic, right now I seen it go to maybe 37, but it goes back to high instantly so it doesnt matter much.. what's weird is when I see benchmarks of bf4 and r9 290x even at 1440p they average 60fps.. maybe that FX [email protected] isnt so good even on a game optimized for it eh ?


----------



## Tobe404

For some reason I cannot log in anymore. Says wrong email/password. Despite working fine today up until about an hour ago. Email is also verified.

Anyone else have this issue?

Edit: Just when I finally have decent enough Internet this happens. Typical. Lol.

On a side note I suck pretty bad but hopefully I get better with practice. Hopefully...


----------



## kalleklovn12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobe404*
> 
> For some reason I cannot log in anymore. Says wrong email/password. Despite working fine today up until about an hour ago. Email is also verified.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue?
> 
> Edit: Just when I finally have decent enough Internet this happens. Typical. Lol.
> 
> On a side note I suck pretty bad but hopefully I get better with practice. Hopefully...


There are a lot of people having the same issue now. Me too







Hope it gets fixed soon.


----------



## Tobe404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> There are a lot of people having the same issue now. Me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it gets fixed soon.


Ah well, at least I know it's not something to do with my system specifically. Thanks for letting me know. : )


----------



## gdubc

Psn was down for me yesterday from around 2pm til around 7pm. Forced me to play the campaign on battlefield for the first time lol.


----------



## gdubc

Noticed the flag for new items on my soldier and figured it was a stolen tag, but to my surprise it was 18 gold battlepacks, lol!


----------



## DoomDash

Beat my highest kill streak! Was formerly 21 for ages, but I managed to go 33-0 before finally getting killed by a jet. Pretty happy with it, my best streaks are always infantry only. Was sniping in one of the towers, but no one could touch me for the beginning. Had about 10+ shorty kills of people trying to get up the ladder lol, was dirty.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/620126317383408896/337838327/


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I always ask you this, but what is your server?
> 
> Is it hardcore or normal?


It's a normal server located here in Madrid (Spain): http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/c154635c-2c53-44f8-864d-1c63ddc5fb24/Oaks-Clan-ESP-Conquest-All-Expansions-Votemap/


----------



## Bloodbath

Hey all got a quick question - I have three 27 inch screens running BF4 in surround and a 24inch IPS above that I use for monitoring mainly temps, frames etc, how can I park the battlemap on the 24 and play in surround at the same time? anybody got any ideas, cheers in advance.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Hey all got a quick question - I have three 27 inch screens running BF4 in surround and a 24inch IPS above that I use for monitoring mainly temps, frames etc, how can I park the battlemap on the 24 and play in surround at the same time? anybody got any ideas, cheers in advance.


I would say use extended desktop if you haven't done already, then just drag the browser window to the 24.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Beat my highest kill streak! Was formerly 21 for ages, but I managed to go 33-0 before finally getting killed by a jet. Pretty happy with it, my best streaks are always infantry only. Was sniping in one of the towers, but no one could touch me for the beginning. Had about 10+ shorty kills of people trying to get up the ladder lol, was dirty.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/620126317383408896/337838327/


Damn, good round.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Damn, good round.


Yep! I take great pride in my performance as a sniper, I almost never see any recon players as effective as me, unless they are using a non-bolt action. Very rarely do I get out sniped by anyone in a full game either. /end cocky.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Yep! I take great pride in my performance as a sniper, I almost never see any recon players as effective as me, unless they are using a non-bolt action. Very rarely do I get out sniped by anyone in a full game either. /end cocky.


If you put the time in, no reason you can't be a little cocky from time to time.


----------



## gatygun

Played battlefield 3 for years after years, and finally bought battlefield 4, but what i noticed is that the textures are flickering heavily, on distant objects. I had the same problem with bf3 but it's worse now. I got a 290 card, anybody has a fix for this? or can nothing be done about it?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatygun*
> 
> Played battlefield 3 for years after years, and finally bought battlefield 4, but what i noticed is that the textures are flickering heavily, on distant objects. I had the same problem with bf3 but it's worse now. I got a 290 card, anybody has a fix for this? or can nothing be done about it?


I think it is something on your end, i dont even have that and im using crossfire(which usually makes that kind of thing worse).


----------



## DoomDash

Anyone know what "Best Enemy" means?
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/622146226624286528/337838327/


----------



## gatygun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I think it is something on your end, i dont even have that and im using crossfire(which usually makes that kind of thing worse).


Hmz weird then, because the card i used before the 290 had the exact same thing. and i changed my motherboard + videocard in the meantime.


----------



## the9quad

Yup weird, like i said no flickering here and im using the configuration where it would probably be the worst. There was one patch bf4 had that made flickering insane, but ever since they Fixed it, ive had no flickering. Running 1440p ultra with post aa on low (cuz its blurry)


----------



## CS14

Looking for some people to group up with. Anyone interested? Drop me a PM.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> Looking for some people to group up with. Anyone interested? Drop me a PM.


Are you in our clan? I play a bunch, generally without a mic but I could probably put one on sometimes.


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Are you in our clan? I play a bunch, generally without a mic but I could probably put one on sometimes.


No not a part of the clan. It active?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> No not a part of the clan. It active?


Not really to be perfectly honest. You would think so given the amount of members.


----------



## falcon26

Does BF4 still run like crap on Windows 7?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Does BF4 still run like crap on Windows 7?


it never ran like crap on my rigs and both are on win7. 4770k + 970 and 4790k + 980. No stutter at all.


----------



## falcon26

I also got stutter on W7. I went to W8 and it was butter smooth.


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatygun*
> 
> Played battlefield 3 for years after years, and finally bought battlefield 4, but what i noticed is that the textures are flickering heavily, on distant objects. I had the same problem with bf3 but it's worse now. I got a 290 card, anybody has a fix for this? or can nothing be done about it?


That's battlefield bro, it flickers on AMD and NVIDIA set ups


----------



## gatygun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> That's battlefield bro, it flickers on AMD and NVIDIA set ups


Ah k, already found it weird. Thanks.

Just figured out that hyperthreading tanks my performance big time in this game. Dunno why but i get low 46's, when i disable hyperthreading it goes towards low 65fps.


----------



## DoomDash

I don't have any flickering.


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatygun*
> 
> Ah k, already found it weird. Thanks.
> 
> Just figured out that hyperthreading tanks my performance big time in this game. Dunno why but i get low 46's, when i disable hyperthreading it goes towards low 65fps.


What CPU are you running?

Do you get microstutter/cpu spikes?


----------



## gatygun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> What CPU are you running?
> 
> Do you get microstutter/cpu spikes?


I7 870 @ 4,3 ghz.( when 100% used, about 70c top's )
290 tr-x stock (1000/1300) and overclocked (1213/1400) same problem ( 15,7 beta driver, had the same with 15.5 beta ) ( 65c on the core max oc'ed, 79 vrm1 )
8gb 1680 mhz ddr3 hyperx kingston
Windows 8.1 professional
Battlefield 4 standard edition.
Battlefield 3 standard edition + first dlc.

Got all settings pushed to ultra and use this user config:

WorldRender.TransparencyShadowmapsEnable 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurEnable 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurQuality 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurMaxSampleCount 0
WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapEnable 0
WorldRender.LightTileCsPathEnable 0
PostProcess.DynamicAOEnable 0
WorldRender.PlanarReflectionEnable 0
PerfOverlay.DrawFps 1

All cores without hyperthreading are on ~90% used, With hyperthreading on 50-60% used. I get worse performance with hyperthreading in BF4 tho.

I get about 43 fps low on siege of shanghai map when the tower collapses and i watch it at the end with hyperthreading on, and about 63 without hyperthreading on.

The FPS hovers arounds the 85 on average tho.

The gameplay is incredible smooth, with no microstutter. I do feel a bit lag happening the moment i go near the 60 fps, but that's probably because it creates more input lag ( lower fps ).


----------



## Faster_is_better

I found this email quite funny.

Subject: Your Origin Account will soon be an EA Account

What was it, about 3 years ago they changed their EA Accounts into Origin accounts... lol and now back again..


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I found this email quite funny.
> 
> Subject: Your Origin Account will soon be an EA Account
> 
> What was it, about 3 years ago they changed their EA Accounts into Origin accounts... lol and now back again..


Got the same email this morning also...







Typical EA...


----------



## Krazee

They did it to try to save the companies bad name since Origin was so bad, lol


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> They did it to try to save the companies bad name since Origin was so bad, lol


Well that would be even funnier then, going from bad to worse.


----------



## iARDAs

Sorry guys I've been away from PC gaming for almost 2 years and forgot something.

When Win10 comes out I will do a clean install of my system which is Drive C..

I have Battlefield installed in Drive E.

Would I have to redownload Battlefield again?

I will unplug the HDD(drive E) while upgrading and than clean installing windows 10 from Drive C (SSD)


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Sorry guys I've been away from PC gaming for almost 2 years and forgot something.
> 
> When Win10 comes out I will do a clean install of my system which is Drive C..
> 
> I have Battlefield installed in Drive E.
> 
> Would I have to redownload Battlefield again?
> 
> I will unplug the HDD(drive E) while upgrading and than clean installing windows 10 from Drive C (SSD)


You'll need to install Origin again, then go to Settings and re-direct it to the game files on your E drive. I also suggest you do a repair for any games in Origin. This will fix anything that may be broken.


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Sorry guys I've been away from PC gaming for almost 2 years and forgot something.
> 
> When Win10 comes out I will do a clean install of my system which is Drive C..
> 
> I have Battlefield installed in Drive E.
> 
> Would I have to redownload Battlefield again?
> 
> I will unplug the HDD(drive E) while upgrading and than clean installing windows 10 from Drive C (SSD)


If you have BF4 or BF3 with DLCs, remember export the register key. If you do not do that, you will have to download all DLCs again.


----------



## bluedevil

Played tonight....got pretty ticked off. I am calling the hackusation card on a few players.

M98B, Nerd more specifically.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/625137027483683648/321911889/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/625139310858586944/321911889/


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Played tonight....got pretty ticked off. I am calling the hackusation card on a few players.
> 
> M98B, Nerd more specifically.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/625137027483683648/321911889/
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/625139310858586944/321911889/


M98B looks like somebody who just started using an ESP. Bad accuracy, low KDR, low skill, then magically starts going 30-1.

nerddestroyer666 is blatantly cheating. Fresh account with a troll name and troll clan tag, 3.15 KDR, 712 SPM, 3.2X KPM, his accuracy is in the middle-high range ~25% on ARs, which leads me to think he's using an ESP and not an aimbot.

I'm surprised you didn't mention CrimeLord, same clan as nerd but with a 4.12 KDR and 1,043 SPM, breaking 4+ KPM.

...This is why I don't miss playing pub BF servers on PC.


----------



## DoomDash

I can count on one hand how many obvious hackers I've seen playing BF4. 800 hours and I've seen at most 4.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum*
> 
> M98B looks like somebody who just started using an ESP. Bad accuracy, low KDR, low skill, then magically starts going 30-1.
> 
> nerddestroyer666 is blatantly cheating. Fresh account with a troll name and troll clan tag, 3.15 KDR, 712 SPM, 3.2X KPM, his accuracy is in the middle-high range ~25% on ARs, which leads me to think he's using an ESP and not an aimbot.
> 
> I'm surprised you didn't mention CrimeLord, same clan as nerd but with a 4.12 KDR and 1,043 SPM, breaking 4+ KPM.
> 
> ...This is why I don't miss playing pub BF servers on PC.


Yeah I even asked in game about how these guys were making headshots at CQB and they said they "practice". My tail....


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I can count on one hand how many obvious hackers I've seen playing BF4. 800 hours and I've seen at most 4.


I don't think I can recall seeing an obvious hacker tbh I've had assumptions (not the "OMG YOU ******* KILLED ME HACKER" kind), but nothing that was certain. Still looking for people to play with btw don't hesitate to hmu on a PM.


----------



## the9quad

Ive only seen one obvious hacker :24/7 locker server he was running around with a pistol one shotting everyone in the head. Told him i was logging back on to spectate him and record and he immediately bailed.

Ive also had a few that i thought were hacking, but they werent as obvious.


----------



## bluedevil

The two last night were pretty obivous. CQB headshots are pretty hard to come by, especially when engaging more than one enemy at a time.


----------



## bluedevil

This just proves last nights matches had hackers. Jumped in this match 1/2 through and still got a + score.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/625308550798508928/321911889/


----------



## gatygun

I got called a hacker when i played my 3rd match of the game. Because some dude was spraying all his bullits around me instead of in me and i shot him in his head with my sniper while i moved around. Lucky as hell. I didn't got called a hacker because of the shot, but because i couldn't be killed apparantly.

it's hard to figure out who is a hacker and who is not. I do found some real hackers tho. But they where obviously as everybody was complaining about it.

Also all my texture problems are fixed with bf4 ( or alteast the extreme ones ). It was my windows that was a disaster. Probably some software issue's. Reinstalled windows got a second 290 and now the texture flickering is almost completely gone but not anywhere near the level i had it before.

It's the normal flickering that everybody has got, even my mate with 2x titan's has it. So i'm cool with it.


----------



## banging34hzs

I get called a hacker all the time most of the time its some kid who can't play (the kind who stop to shoot and at every door/corner) and can't take the fact that he/she is being outclassed in all respects of the game. I blame having a surround sound headset for most of the accusations, more then once it has saved me from being stabbed or what not.


----------



## the9quad

Not everyone gets flickering gatygun. Some people do, some dont. I dont and some others here dont. Not sure why some get it while others with similar systems do not.


----------



## tango bango

Would someone help me with sweetfx ?

From what I read I need a certain version of sweetfx for windows 7 64 bit . The couple of links I found were broken . So could someone give me a link to the correct version and a quick how to install ?Thanks


----------



## Noufel

hi every one.
people of my squad are complaining about a guy from a rival one he never be countered in knife and he knifes you with a speedy mouvement. is the a hack for that ???


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Would someone help me with sweetfx ?
> 
> From what I read I need a certain version of sweetfx for windows 7 64 bit . The couple of links I found were broken . So could someone give me a link to the correct version and a quick how to install ?Thanks


Use the install guide HERE. If you want a different preset just download it and replace the "SweetFX_setttings.txt".


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I can count on one hand how many obvious hackers I've seen playing BF4. 800 hours and I've seen at most 4.


Likewise, they get banned or booted from the server quick, and usually banned from Origin


----------



## Oj010

I've had two or three genuine hackers.

The first was a guy camping in a tank, the turret gun didn't overheat, the tank couldn't be destroyed and the aim was perfect. On a 1,000 ticket server he had almost 300 kills and one death.

The second was wallhacking, someone spectated and watched his aim locked onto players behind a wall, the millisecond a single pixel of their head was visible he'd headshot them.

The third had an aimbot of note, he was insta 180 no scoping people. His aim was so fast that spectating him was nauseating.

Other than that I've been against plenty of bloody good players who I WISH were cheating, but the truth is they're just damn good at kicking my ass









You know what they say, you either die a noob or live long enough to be a hacker (I don't know if it's a saying exclusive to South Africa, but the gist of it is if you're dominating someone they're a noob, if you're being dominated they're a hacker).


----------



## iARDAs

Been playing the game like crap . KD ratio below 0.25

That's what you get you dont game on a PC for 2 years I suppose.

I used to finish BF4 PC in upper levels and usually as the MVP but now I am the Worst player usualy.

Last round 10-27

Edit : Appereantely my ping is usually between 90-120...

Sux really.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Been playing the game like crap . KD ratio below 0.25
> 
> That's what you get you dont game on a PC for 2 years I suppose.
> 
> I used to finish BF4 PC in upper levels and usually as the MVP but now I am the Worst player usualy.
> 
> Last round 10-27
> 
> Edit : Appereantely my ping is usually between 90-120...
> 
> Sux really.


The game has been out a while, players know the maps, the weapons, etc. very well.

If you think that's bad, go try and play some CS:GO.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The game has been out a while, players know the maps, the weapons, etc. very well.
> 
> If you think that's bad, go try and play some CS:GO.


I used to play lots of BF4 on PC when it came out and I am almost level 100 on the PS4 version as well. But yeah I suck coming back to PC


----------



## CS14

In game playing some rush right now if anyone wants to tag along. We can use the OCN TS or mine.


----------



## Oj010

Heh, MVP? Those were the days. I used to get it without fail on Grand Bazaar and Operation Metro back on BF3, but I only swapped over to BF4 about a year ago and the players were far more experienced than me. Bottom 5 was the norm for me







Lately I've managed to get myself to get myself top ten most rounds. MVP though? A very vague memory


----------



## Rebellion88

The games great but I just find unless you have mates to play with its really not fun solo.


----------



## DoomDash

I do pretty well for myself these days. Started in the .90's for awhile but I'm sitting at 1.3 k/d now. I'd say when I'm into it these days I average close to 2:1. Still haven't got my MVP medal yet but I'm getting close. I probably would have it by now if I played just assault, it's really easy to get MVP's as assault class, and not so much as recon (though I have).


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebellion88*
> 
> The games great but I just find unless you have mates to play with its really not fun solo.


That's why I find clan servers which I become a regular on.

Always people looking to play and a lot of clans have an open ts policy.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> That's why I find clan servers which I become a regular on.
> 
> Always people looking to play and a lot of clans have an open ts policy.


Too bad we ain't an english-speaking clan, otherwise you'd have loads of fun on our Team speak!


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Does BF4 still run like crap on Windows 7?


Nope not for me runs really well, but it did take them nearly 18 months to get there.


----------



## Bloodbath

I love BF4 but I find the lack of coms so frustrating. I remember when I used to play games on Xbox 360 you could just jump in a game and start chatting away, but this just doesn't happen in BF4. Even the in game voip is barely used. I could do so much more damage with some cooperative team mates. Such a shame.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> I love BF4 but I find the lack of coms so frustrating. I remember when I used to play games on Xbox 360 you could just jump in a game and start chatting away, but this just doesn't happen in BF4. Even the in game voip is barely used. I could do so much more damage with some cooperative team mates. Such a shame.


This is why I thought MAG was the best team FPS ever (ps3 game). Squad order bonuses were double the points, and that includes the kills near the objective, revives, etc. Being next to your squad leader gave you very obvious buffs, being next to your platoon leader gave you buffs, and being next to your company leader gave you buffs. Each leader controlled a bigger group of people, and each leader could issue orders and communicate with everyone below him.

Perhaps your well run squad runs into another well run squad looking to repair the same row of bunkers? Proxy chat made it very easy to work together if you're in close proximity. Almost every objective in that game had a specific advantage for your team, so every objective felt like it was worthy of protecting. If one of these objectives fell on any side of the map, and you didn't bring it back up, the entire defensive or offensive line would start to unravel, causing a domino effect leading to the other objectives falling. It's hard to explain just how great this game was.... but yeah even though I really like BF4, I always wish I was just playing a PC version of MAG instead.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> This is why I thought MAG was the best team FPS ever (ps3 game). Squad order bonuses were double the points, and that includes the kills near the objective, revives, etc. Being next to your squad leader gave you very obvious buffs, being next to your platoon leader gave you buffs, and being next to your company leader gave you buffs. Each leader controlled a bigger group of people, and each leader could issue orders and communicate with everyone below him.
> 
> Perhaps your well run squad runs into another well run squad looking to repair the same row of bunkers? Proxy chat made it very easy to work together if you're in close proximity. Almost every objective in that game had a specific advantage for your team, so every objective felt like it was worthy of protecting. If one of these objectives fell on any side of the map, and you didn't bring it back up, the entire defensive or offensive line would start to unravel, causing a domino effect leading to the other objectives falling. It's hard to explain just how great this game was.... but yeah even though I really like BF4, I always wish I was just playing a PC version of MAG instead.


MAG


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> MAG


Most people don't know what they are missing.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Most people don't know what they are missing.


They will never know. Unless the MAG2 rumors are true.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> They will never know. Unless the MAG2 rumors are true.


Without the original development team I doubt it would be a proper sequel, but I'd love to be wrong.


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> This is why I thought MAG was the best team FPS ever (ps3 game). Squad order bonuses were double the points, and that includes the kills near the objective, revives, etc. Being next to your squad leader gave you very obvious buffs, being next to your platoon leader gave you buffs, and being next to your company leader gave you buffs. Each leader controlled a bigger group of people, and each leader could issue orders and communicate with everyone below him.
> 
> Perhaps your well run squad runs into another well run squad looking to repair the same row of bunkers? Proxy chat made it very easy to work together if you're in close proximity. Almost every objective in that game had a specific advantage for your team, so every objective felt like it was worthy of protecting. If one of these objectives fell on any side of the map, and you didn't bring it back up, the entire defensive or offensive line would start to unravel, causing a domino effect leading to the other objectives falling. It's hard to explain just how great this game was.... but yeah even though I really like BF4, I always wish I was just playing a PC version of MAG instead.


Even vehicle/voip would have massive effect on how fun this game could be. I get so frustrated sometimes when i cant direct my door gunners or copilot to the most important target. Damn this game could be so much better.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Even vehicle/voip would have massive effect on how fun this game could be. I get so frustrated sometimes when i cant direct my door gunners or copilot to the most important target. Damn this game could be so much better.


I disable voip because of the amount of open microphones. So actually, the voip is fine, just team players prefer to use teamspeak where comms are more structured


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I disable voip because of the amount of open microphones. So actually, the voip is fine, just team players prefer to use teamspeak where comms are more structured


Yeah I use teamspeak as well but my buddies aren't on when i am and it would be easier sometimes to just be able to jump on and talk to people. He'll that's how I filled my Xbl friends list and I met some really good people playing like that. Just a shame is all.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Yeah I use teamspeak as well but my buddies aren't on when i am and it would be easier sometimes to just be able to jump on and talk to people. He'll that's how I filled my Xbl friends list and I met some really good people playing like that. Just a shame is all.


Well you can, voip exists after everyone berated bf3 for not having it... But now almost no one uses it.


----------



## XLifted

If you guys like more squad based combat check out Insurgency, pretty good communications in game and a way to individually mute abnoxious players


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> If you guys like more squad based combat check out Insurgency, pretty good communications in game and a way to individually mute *abnoxious players*


Which is in every game of Insurgency.

*"Allah Akbar!"*

Ugh.


----------



## Oj010

I don't understand support players not dropping ammo packs, last night I finished my AK-12 ammo, three M320 HE nades, my incendiary nade and went on to kill five or six players with my pea shooter (P226) before running out of ammo completely and being killed. ***?

I did have a lot of fun on Lockers playing for C as the USA and I managed to sneak past everyone and come at them from D, knifing four of them one by one before getting rekt,

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/626483375024208768/311856373/

I get called a noob a lot for my use of the M320, if killing the other team's top player with a 100m+ M320 headshot makes me a noob then sure, I'll wear the title with pride xD


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> I don't understand support players not dropping ammo packs, last night I finished my AK-12 ammo, three M320 HE nades, my incendiary nade and went on to kill five or six players with my pea shooter (P226) before running out of ammo completely and being killed. ***?


Occasionally when I play support I have a selfish load out, 3 claymores and ucav.... but typically I carry an ammo pack. Did you request ammo? Support class is by far the scrubbiest class over all though IMO.


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Occasionally when I play support I have a selfish load out, 3 claymores and ucav.... but typically I carry an ammo pack. Did you request ammo? Support class is by far the scrubbiest class over all though IMO.


I requested ammo using the Q menu, I typed out over chat that I need ammo, I humped the ground and blocked support players - bugger all


----------



## tango bango

Would some help me with sweetfx ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Use the install guide HERE. If you want a different preset just download it and replace the "SweetFX_setttings.txt".


Maybe someone could help me here .
Downloaded the sweetfx 2.0 as described on the page .
When I Run ReShade Setup.exe, press Select Game, and navigate to your BF4.exe location. Where is the exe? I have 2 symbols, one is BF4 and one is BF4x86 .I tried both and get and get a auto detection failed .


----------



## CS14

I end up playing support a majority of the time because I got sick of people never dropping ammo.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Would some help me with sweetfx ?
> Maybe someone could help me here .
> Downloaded the sweetfx 2.0 as described on the page .
> When I Run ReShade Setup.exe, press Select Game, and navigate to your BF4.exe location. Where is the exe? I have 2 symbols, one is BF4 and one is BF4x86 .I tried both and get and get a auto detection failed .


The BF4 is 64-bit the BF4 x86 is 32-bit, depends which you are using as default.


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> The BF4 is 64-bit the BF4 x86 is 32-bit, depends which you are using as default.


I got (I think ) it installed . Put the preset in, and the game won't launch .


----------



## snow cakes

I hope this Summer Patch comes out, I want these night maps to come out already!!!


----------



## tango bango

Got sweetfx working .It looks so gooooood !


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes*
> 
> I hope this Summer Patch comes out, I want these night maps to come out already!!!


Yeah. I'm kinda burned out on BF4. Night maps would be cool.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Got sweetfx working .It looks so gooooood !












Did you have the preset wrong? I always screw that up myself. Usually just copy/paste someones setting.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Yeah. I'm kinda burned out on BF4. Night maps would be cool.


I started playing BF3 agian, but I have to fix a memory leak (god the BF4 games are programmed like poop).

Sniping feels so crisp, and the M1911 is godly.


----------



## GhettoFied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I started playing BF3 agian, but I have to fix a memory leak (god the BF4 games are programmed like poop).
> 
> Sniping feels so crisp, and the M1911 is godly.


Every time I go back to bf3 and use the m98 it's like going on vacation from bf4. So nice.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I started playing BF3 agian, but I have to fix a memory leak (god the BF4 games are programmed like poop).
> 
> Sniping feels so crisp, and the M1911 is godly.


Yeah BF3 is still a good game. I play it often.

Don't know if that Venice Unleashed thing will ever get released though. If it works out it could keep BF3 viable for _years_ yet.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhettoFied*
> 
> Every time I go back to bf3 and use the m98 it's like going on vacation from bf4. So nice.


What is it about the snipers, or m98b that is so different? I can't quite pin point it.


----------



## tango bango

Do any of you know of a good clan/gaming group ? Its been a while since I joined one . Something laid back none of this hard core military recruitment .

If I could find a one I wouldn't have any objections to help support them .


----------



## gatygun

So how do i get sweetfx working? it crashes my game.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatygun*
> 
> So how do i get sweetfx working? it crashes my game.


----------



## gatygun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


Ah thanks got it working.


----------



## crashdummy35

It's Friday: go slay some noobs.


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Friday: go slay some noobs.


LOL...


----------



## banging34hzs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Friday: go slay some noobs.


but thats whats been going on all week http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/627167575198480640/250732289/


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *banging34hzs*
> 
> but thats whats been going on all week http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/627167575198480640/250732289/


Nice round.

I'm stuck in a weird place here:
My GTX 760 hasn't come back from RMA yet.
My GTX 660 seems to have literally just flat out died--tried baking it a couple of days ago--nothing...
And even the GTX 460 I had in a closet won't even boot.

I think the gaming gods are telling me to go outside for a little while







Prolly just go fishing later.

If I see something ultra cheap on Craigs List I may get it as a hold over but, not really looking to spend anything on my rig right now.


----------



## Sheyster

The other day I jumped into a server half-way through a round to fly the Little Bird. I went 29-0 with no reps on-board. I also lost 11 skill. How is that even possible? Crap is broke.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I started playing BF3 agian, but I have to fix a memory leak (god the BF4 games are programmed like poop).
> 
> Sniping feels so crisp, and the M1911 is godly.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah BF3 is still a good game. I play it often.
> 
> Don't know if that Venice Unleashed thing will ever get released though. If it works out it could keep BF3 viable for _years_ yet.
Click to expand...

Hmm I thought that project died, but I see they have forums and some information actually looks somewhat recent so those are good signs.

EA had to cut off modding/3rd part support, you see how long BF2 has gone (and to some extents still is going) with access to hosting dedicated servers and mods. Who would buy every newly released BF game every year, if we got an epic moddable client that was even somewhat modern? Console sales would still be safe I suppose.

Even though I don't play BF3 that often, I am such a better player with all the rust, than compared to BF4. 3x the playtime may account for something but I think the overall feel of BF3 is so much better.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Hmm I thought that project died, but I see they have forums and some information actually looks somewhat recent so those are good signs.
> 
> EA had to cut off modding/3rd part support, you see how long BF2 has gone (and to some extents still is going) with access to hosting dedicated servers and mods. Who would buy every newly released BF game every year, if we got an epic moddable client that was even somewhat modern? Console sales would still be safe I suppose.
> 
> Even though I don't play BF3 that often, I am such a better player with all the rust, than compared to BF4. 3x the playtime may account for something but I think the overall feel of BF3 is so much better.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCLQO2LgMVo

bf4 balance is whack tho


----------



## gatygun

I found sniping a lot more fun in battlefield 3 then 4, 4 is way to easy to hit people. That's for sure.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatygun*
> 
> I found sniping a lot more fun in battlefield 3 then 4, 4 is way to easy to hit people. That's for sure.


I think sniping is great in both, but I don't know what you mean by easier to hit people. If anything, BF3 is easier to hit people in general, the weapons seem pin point accurate especially while moving or no scoping compared to BF4. In BF4 the spread values go crazy if you move.


----------



## gatygun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I think sniping is great in both, but I don't know what you mean by easier to hit people. If anything, BF3 is easier to hit people in general, the weapons seem pin point accurate especially while moving or no scoping compared to BF4. In BF4 the spread values go crazy if you move.


In battlefield 3 you really had to push your curser above a character to get the shot right. in battlefield 4 you just aim on the character and shoot it and the bullit goes straight into the character. you only have to aim a bit higher when you push massive distances while in bf3 you had to aim way higher then.

Made shots a lot more harder to hit. Now you just aim on the person head and boom dead.


----------



## Hl86

Im a sucker for smoke launcher and nades when playing infantry, just smoke a way twice and then charge. It works good so far. Also if your focus fired just drop a smoke lay down and recharge from medikit.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatygun*
> 
> In battlefield 3 you really had to push your curser above a character to get the shot right. in battlefield 4 you just aim on the character and shoot it and the bullit goes straight into the character. you only have to aim a bit higher when you push massive distances while in bf3 you had to aim way higher then.
> 
> Made shots a lot more harder to hit. Now you just aim on the person head and boom dead.


Bullet drop isn't that much different, and one isn't harder than the other, since they both just take getting used to.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Μ
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Bullet drop isn't that much different, and one isn't harder than the other, since they both just take getting used to.


If anything, BF4 is much more complex and complete as a game vs BF3. BF3 just has better maps.


----------



## gatygun

Both have there ups and downs, but sniping in bf3 is way better and more realistic then in bf4. What i like a lot better in BF4 is how they deal with air. in bf3 it was pretty darn broken.

But after playing bf4 for a while, i got the feeling that bf4 could have been just patched into bf3. Doesn't feel a whole lot different enough to validate a new price premium.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatygun*
> 
> Both have there ups and downs, but sniping in bf3 is way better and more realistic then in bf4. What i like a lot better in BF4 is how they deal with air. in bf3 it was pretty darn broken.
> 
> But after playing bf4 for a while, i got the feeling that bf4 could have been just patched into bf3. Doesn't feel a whole lot different enough to validate a new price premium.


BF4 def worth it, and a big enough difference to justify the price. IDK, I still think BF4 is better than BF3, but I'm just happy to play both.


----------



## THEStorm

Just wanted to say that BF4 is running great on win 10, quite a bit more smoothly than on win 7 for me. Uses a lot less RAM too (almost half).


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEStorm*
> 
> Just wanted to say that BF4 is running great on win 10, quite a bit more smoothly than on win 7 for me. Uses a lot less RAM too (almost half).


Did you have to upgrade any drivers?

My PC is migrating to Windows 10 right now and i'd like to have a game soon. Is there anything I need to do after it's upgraded?


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Did you have to upgrade any drivers?
> 
> My PC is migrating to Windows 10 right now and i'd like to have a game soon. Is there anything I need to do after it's upgraded?


It updated anything that needed to be updated during the install. Should have to worry about anything when the install is done. I am finding that IE is working best with battlelog.


----------



## Afeef

Battlefield night maps! hell yeah


Also this me doing c4 to base rapers, i tell you what, i had a little orgasm when i did this.


----------



## iRUSH

I noticed some "hitching" at random times while playing BF4. Heck, many of my games do this. I have all of my games on a WD green 2 tb drive 5400rpm . So I just transferred BF4 to my SSD and it seem much smoother, not a single "hitch". Is it just some placebo effect or is this real? If so, i'm going to have to buy a bigger SSD lol.


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I noticed some "hitching" at random times while playing BF4. Heck, many of my games do this. I have all of my games on a WD green 2 tb drive 5400rpm . So I just transferred BF4 to my SSD and it seem much smoother, not a single "hitch". Is it just some placebo effect or is this real? If so, i'm going to have to buy a bigger SSD lol.


You could always just update your storage drive to a faster one. I am using a 3tb 7200rpm Toshiba drive and have been happy with it. Ran a 2tb Hitachi before that and i never had any issues with my games on either of them.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I noticed some "hitching" at random times while playing BF4. Heck, many of my games do this. I have all of my games on a WD green 2 tb drive 5400rpm . So I just transferred BF4 to my SSD and it seem much smoother, not a single "hitch". Is it just some placebo effect or is this real? If so, i'm going to have to buy a bigger SSD lol.


A 5400rpm drive is not good for gaming. They are meant for storage of non time critical data such as photos etc...

Yes, a SSD will make a massive difference.


----------



## Oj010

I strongly disagree. My installation is on a 3 TB that has gone south, I haven't bothered loading it on another drive yet. The drive it's on is getting read speeds of around 4-10 MB/s and it takes in excess of five minutes to join a server, but once in everything is silky smooth. At the end of a round I'm still one of the first (if not the first) to click ready.


----------



## reznorek

Five minutes to join server?! Are you serious? OMG. I can't believe that people still resist to using SSD.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> A 5400rpm drive is not good for gaming. They are meant for storage of non time critical data such as photos etc...
> 
> Yes, a SSD will make a massive difference.


I would regularly have a small hang up when bf4 was on my WD green 5400 HDD. Every match it would do this a few times. Since moving that title on to the sad it has be 100% smooth. I played a few hours so far and it's been perfect.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reznorek*
> 
> Five minutes to join server?! Are you serious? OMG. I can't believe that people still resist to using SSD.


There are still people out there running WinXP and DX9.

It is what it is...


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> There are still people out there running WinXP and DX9.
> 
> It is what it is...







how i feel when someone tells me they dont have a SSD


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reznorek*
> 
> Five minutes to join server?! Are you serious? OMG. I can't believe that people still resist to using SSD.


It was 10-15 times quicker before the drive conked out







I have SSDs, in fact I have three totaling around 1.4 TB in this computer. I just don't have 40 GB to dedicate to one game right now, as this computer is a primarily a workhorse and gaming is secondary.


----------



## CoreyL4

Does this game still have a lot of people online playing since that ****ty Hardline is out?


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Yeah there's a good amount of populated servers still. At night it gets a bit sparse, but you should still be able to find servers to play on 24/7.

It helps if you have Premium.


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I would regularly have a small hang up when bf4 was on my WD green 5400 HDD. Every match it would do this a few times. Since moving that title on to the sad it has be 100% smooth. I played a few hours so far and it's been perfect.


I tried again last night, 7:28 to join the server







But silky smooth once in game? Maybe you're low on RAM?


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> I tried again last night, 7:28 to join the server
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But silky smooth once in game? Maybe you're low on RAM?


4 GB on the GPU and 16 for the CPU. I don't my 5400 rpm WD green was up to the job. As soon as I moved BF4 over to the SSD it has still been flawlessly smooth. Perhaps something was wrong with the drive then.


----------



## DIYDeath




----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*


Is this the Zavod 311 Graveyard Shift Easter egg


----------



## CoreyL4

Does this game work with a Xbone controller?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Does this game work with a Xbone controller?


On pc?

You'll get destroyed... But it technically works...


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

IMO people make a huge deal about controllers sucking but there's not that big of a difference.

I used to use an Xbox 360 controller for BF4, and now I use mouse + keyboard. Aiming is a tad more accurate but that's it, all it takes is for the user to get used to the input method. A good BF4 player who takes time to get used to controllers will still be competitive on PC.

I mainly use mouse and keyboard for infantry and controller for vehicles. After comparing both I prefer mouse for aiming, but again there's not a huge difference between the two.


----------



## CoreyL4

Was never a fan of mouse and keyboard for fps on pc. I'm sure I'll be just fine. Was fine with all the other bfs on pc and every other fps I played.


----------



## bigaza2151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Was never a fan of mouse and keyboard for fps on pc. I'm sure I'll be just fine. Was fine with all the other bfs on pc and every other fps I played.


lol prepare yourself friend, for you are about to be OWNED

you just brought a walking stick to a gunfight


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Was never a fan of mouse and keyboard for fps on pc. I'm sure I'll be just fine. Was fine with all the other bfs on pc and every other fps I played.


Problem is, the accuracy ceiling is low. So, if you play smart against other average public players, you'll be OK.

But in close quarter gunfights with good players, I think you'll struggle. It would be better to put some hours into playing k&m.

Using dpi switches on the fly is a really good way to learn.


----------



## CoreyL4

Thanks for the words of encouragement. I think I'll manage lol.


----------



## CoreyL4

So what is the average temp when playing this game with a 4790k cooled by a h105?

Asking because I do not think my average temp of 90C is right lol.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> So what is the average temp when playing this game with a 4790k cooled by a h105?
> 
> Asking because I do not think my average temp of 90C is right lol.


Woah! With a stock cooler I've had higher than that in BF4 and a DC i7, but now with that AIO cooler!

Try reseating it with new TIM. I've see some of the lids warped too, check it out. Also, is the pump even working?


----------



## CoreyL4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Woah! With a stock cooler I've had higher than that in BF4 and a DC i7, but now with that AIO cooler!
> 
> Try reseating it with new TIM. I've see some of the lids warped too, check it out. Also, is the pump even working?


Yeah it is working. I am gonna reseat it and apply some artic silver to it tonight.


----------



## CoreyL4

Fixed it. I hover around 60C now







.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Fixed it. I hover around 60C now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


What was the solution?


----------



## CoreyL4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> What was the solution?


Redid the thermal paste and reseated the cooler.


----------



## CoreyL4

What is the difference between official and ranked servers?


----------



## senna89

Google Chrome everytimes i open tell me "the extension is not supported" and dont run, then i cant play to BF4 multiplayer.
Before my format ( yesterday ) the browser said me the same but went anyway.


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Google Chrome everytimes i open tell me "the extension is not supported" and dont run, then i cant play to BF4 multiplayer.
> Before my format ( yesterday ) the browser said me the same but went anyway.


I've been using IE lately for battlelog and it has been working great, uses less memory than the other browsers that I tried with it.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Google Chrome everytimes i open tell me "the extension is not supported" and dont run, then i cant play to BF4 multiplayer.
> Before my format ( yesterday ) the browser said me the same but went anyway.


You have to enable npapi, its an easy fix.

type this in your browser: *chrome://flags/#enable-npapi*

Then type this: *chrome://plugins/*

under the battlelog plugin in select "always allowed to run"

Restart chrome and voila'


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> You have to enable npapi, its an easy fix.
> 
> type this in your browser: *chrome://flags/#enable-npapi*
> 
> Then type this: *chrome://plugins/*
> 
> under the battlelog plugin in select "always allowed to run"
> 
> Restart chrome and voila'


going to "chrome://flags/#enable-npapi" is written than the next version v.45 of crome this voice there will not be.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> going to "chrome://flags/#enable-npapi" is written than the next version v.45 of crome this voice there will not be.


Well EA is making a battlelog that doesnt use plugins so it wont matter by then anyway.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEStorm*
> 
> I've been using IE lately for battlelog and it has been working great, uses less memory than the other browsers that I tried with it.


Same here. Chrome has gotten pretty bloated as of late anyway.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Well EA is making a battlelog that doesnt use plugins so it wont matter by then anyway.


About time they do that. I never liked having to use a plug-in with BL.


----------



## mrtbahgs

It looks like someone already added it to the Online Deals section, but I figured it was worth mentioning here too in case you need an extra copy for friends or family.

Best Buy - Battlefield 4 - $5 in store or online, free shipping after $35.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/battlefield-4-windows/2394175.p?acampID=0&ref=8575135&loc=0


----------



## thrgk

Does battle log bot work with chrome anymore ?


----------



## Bloodbath

Dont think so mate. Chrome was causing lots of issues for me so I switched back to IE and been running smooth ever since.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Does battle log bot work with chrome anymore ?


Yes it works fine, read the previous posts.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1375478/official-battlefield-4-information-discussion-thread/28920#post_24303870


----------



## gatygun

Works fine here in chrome when you do the plugin thing which the squad said.

I have zero issue's.


----------



## Krazee

Battlelog works with no issues on chrome. I just re-installed windows 10 and chrome. Downloaded the new plugin. It asked to close out Chrome and updated it to work fine. Have had no issues at all


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Battlelog works with no issues on chrome. I just re-installed windows 10 and chrome. Downloaded the new plugin. It asked to close out Chrome and updated it to work fine. Have had no issues at all


I've been using IE in Win10; working fine. The new MS Edge browser does not work however.


----------



## Oj010

It's amazing how ping can affect your gameplay. My primary ADSL account is with an ISP called Mweb, I have a 2 Mbps uncapped connection with a fair use policy of 200 GB, after which I get throttled to around 384 Kbps. The only server I play on is hosted by Mweb, and my ping sits around 20ms. I'd normally finish a round with 25-40 kills and a KDR of around 2-4, sometimes peaking at 7. It would be very rare for me to finish outside of the top 5, and if I didn't make top 10 I knew it was enough for one day as my mind is elsewhere.

Last month I exceeded my FUP and was throttled, it didn't affect the game at all but because my internet was unusably slow I grabbed 15 GB of capped data with another ISP (their capped data is SIGNIFICANTLY cheaper than Mweb's). My latency using them was around 60-115ms, and I was struggling to maintain a KDR of 1. My average round end score was all the way down to an average of 12 for 15 - yes, more deaths than kills.Top 5? Pffft. Top 15 was a very rare treat unless the server was empty









Last night I swapped back to Mweb and...

28/12 3rd on team http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/633679072947068352/311856373/

36/12 6th on team http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/633683194077240768/311856373/

34/15 7th on team http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/633704218567105984/311856373/

15/8 14th on team (joined towards the end of the round) http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/633737828577828288/311856373/

38/28 4th on team http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/633743063291518400/311856373/

I did expect a difference, but damn. I would never have thought that an extra 40-80ms could affect my scores THAT badly.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Wow...my i5-2500k is starting to show its age... on 64 player conquest large maps I see quite often 100% CPU usage across all 4 cores...at 4.6GHz... its time to start saving up for Skylake!


----------



## bigaza2151

Still no date on summer patch/night maps? Id like to know exactly what day im taking off work lol


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> It's amazing how ping can affect your gameplay. My primary ADSL account is with an ISP called Mweb, I have a 2 Mbps uncapped connection with a fair use policy of 200 GB, after which I get throttled to around 384 Kbps. The only server I play on is hosted by Mweb, and my ping sits around 20ms. I'd normally finish a round with 25-40 kills and a KDR of around 2-4, sometimes peaking at 7. It would be very rare for me to finish outside of the top 5, and if I didn't make top 10 I knew it was enough for one day as my mind is elsewhere.
> 
> Last month I exceeded my FUP and was throttled, it didn't affect the game at all but because my internet was unusably slow I grabbed 15 GB of capped data with another ISP (their capped data is SIGNIFICANTLY cheaper than Mweb's). My latency using them was around 60-115ms, and I was struggling to maintain a KDR of 1. My average round end score was all the way down to an average of 12 for 15 - yes, more deaths than kills.Top 5? Pffft. Top 15 was a very rare treat unless the server was empty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I swapped back to Mweb and...
> 
> 28/12 3rd on team http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/633679072947068352/311856373/
> 
> 36/12 6th on team http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/633683194077240768/311856373/
> 
> 34/15 7th on team http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/633704218567105984/311856373/
> 
> 15/8 14th on team (joined towards the end of the round) http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/633737828577828288/311856373/
> 
> 38/28 4th on team http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/633743063291518400/311856373/
> 
> *I did expect a difference, but damn. I would never have thought that an extra 40-80ms could affect my scores THAT badly.*


Makes a massive difference for this game and BF3 as well. I have the same experience lol. In a server with 40 or less ping I will do notably better than on a server at 40-80ms, at 80-100 + ping I tend to get quite average scores. Everything just connects and works much better at the lowest ping spectrum. Then at the other end of the spectrum, the 200 pingers sometimes they can get away with a lot of crazy stuff even though you would think they would be completely screwed. Netcode helps them out...

It would actually be kind of interesting to see some testing done with this.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Ping definitely has a huge impact. Sucks for me because my two favorite servers have a high ping for me, 70ms and 100ms accordingly. Sadly they are the only pistol/knife only servers I've found..

I can tell for sure when someone should be dead, then all of a sudden I take cover behind a corner and die spontaneously a second later. It's frustrating but I try not to let it bother me too much.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Ping definitely has a huge impact. Sucks for me because my two favorite servers have a high ping for me, 70ms and 100ms accordingly. Sadly they are the only pistol/knife only servers I've found..
> 
> I can tell for sure when someone should be dead, then all of a sudden I take cover behind a corner and die spontaneously a second later. It's frustrating but I try not to let it bother me too much.


Is one of them the ML platoon server? I'm in ML.


----------



## farmdve

The way I see it, the game will be left a mess before the next BF title is released. Currently I think the spread is huge for most weapons, and the recoil.

What will be your motivation for buying the next Battlefield game?


----------



## sinnedone

Just a heads up for the first time in BF4 I ran into someone actually hacking hard. He was teleporting all over the map on a gunmaster. Teleporting visually as well going through walls and even pulling a kool-aid man and busting through them like nothing.


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Just a heads up for the first time in BF4 I ran into someone actually hacking hard. He was teleporting all over the map on a gunmaster. Teleporting visually as well going through walls and even pulling a kool-aid man and busting through them like nothing.


It sounds more like he had packet loss. I don't know of any hack that allows you to pass through solid objects, it would cause issues on the server side. I have seen and experienced myself what you have just described. Blame a bad internet connection.


----------



## CoreyL4

Is there somewhere I can see patch notes? Also is there summer patch going to fix the hit registration crap?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> It sounds more like he had packet loss. I don't know of any hack that allows you to pass through solid objects, it would cause issues on the server side. I have seen and experienced myself what you have just described. Blame a bad internet connection.


There are teleport hacks, but as far as I'm aware, you cannot go through walls with it.


----------



## sinnedone

This was an obvious hack of some sort.

The map was goldmug and this person teleported from one rooftop to another. When he landed on my rooftop he collided with the corner of the building making it crumble like it was hit by a tank shell.

The game mode was gun master so no explosives what so ever.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> This was an obvious hack of some sort.
> 
> The map was goldmug and this person teleported from one rooftop to another. When he landed on my rooftop he collided with the corner of the building making it crumble like it was hit by a tank shell.
> 
> The game mode was gun master so no explosives what so ever.


Some gun master loadouts have explosives. One has a M320 LVG, one has RPG, and I think another has C4, possibly others too.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Some gun master loadouts have explosives. One has a M320 LVG, one has RPG, and I think another has C4, possibly others too.


No lvgs, c4, rpg, usas/frags on this server.

My buddy that was on teamspeak and even people in his own team were telling him to stop in chat.

All I'm saying is keep an eye out and report if you see this. Guy was a level 6 or 9 and only played gunmaster so maybe he found an exploit for that specific game mode.


----------



## Mhill2029

Just curious if it is possible to play BF4 on triple screens with a 4th screen showing only the battlescreen on the same system?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Just curious if it is possible to play BF4 on triple screens with a 4th screen showing only the battlescreen on the same system?


As far as I know, yes. You just need a web browser in the 4th screen to launch the map.


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Just curious if it is possible to play BF4 on triple screens with a 4th screen showing only the battlescreen on the same system?


just alt tab then click on the battlescreen and drag to your fourth monitor. I do it sometimes but curiously get a bit of lag when running the battle map on my fourth screen. Not sure why.


----------



## CoreyL4

Is hit registry still messed up?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Is hit registry still messed up?


I was playing last week and I got hit around a corner today.









It depends, the hit reg and hackers are awful if you're one of those moaning players. The kind of people that call hacks at someone doing better than you. The kid who never who hadn't worked a day in their life. The average whiner.

If you're a normal person, it's fine. Not perfect, but fine.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Is hit registry still messed up?


On my platoon's server, I have about a 15 ms ping typically. I have trouble hitting players who ping at 200+. For everyone else hit reg is typically okay.


----------



## CoreyL4

Ok. I was just wondering because I read that the spring patch or one of the patches messed it up.


----------



## banging34hzs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Is there somewhere I can see patch notes? Also is there summer patch going to fix the hit registration crap?


normally starts around 130ms for me to start noticing lack of hits.


----------



## legend999

Anyine with mouse off centered after the AMD update?

Only in fulscreen mode.


----------



## XLifted

Been using RPG/SMAW more and more since SRAW is just not as sexy as I want it to be anymore.

Enjoy


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Damn some of those are pretty impressive. Must take a lot of practice to get good at hitting heli's regularly, I've only done it a few times with rockets or tank shells.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Is that max FOV? the rockets appear to be traveling so fast, actually might make it easier to shoot. (at least that just occurred to me, sounds like an interesting experiment to me







)

Nice shots though.


----------



## gdubc

That's what I was thinking, my rpg/saw rockets never seen to go that fast.


----------



## DoomDash

BFF is back







.


----------



## iARDAs

Started a 4K benchmarking thread and will bench BF4 on 4K. Here are some numbers so far.


Spoiler: Battlefield 4



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1m04SEPhqo7bg9X1NBfyHEclo5_Hbl7UP2mDEhhR-lPA/pubhtml?widget=true&headers=false


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Started a 4K benchmarking thread and will bench BF4 on 4K. Here are some numbers so far.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Battlefield 4
> 
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1m04SEPhqo7bg9X1NBfyHEclo5_Hbl7UP2mDEhhR-lPA/pubhtml?widget=true&headers=false


How does it look with these settings compared to the other settings? Ill want to do 4k down the raod and currently have a GTX 980 FTW edition and might get a second one down the road....like waaaay down the road lol. But yeah, Id like to see or hear the visual differences.

Operation Locker 32P TDM - Medium + HBAO + NO AA


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> How does it look with these settings compared to the other settings? Ill want to do 4k down the raod and currently have a GTX 980 FTW edition and might get a second one down the road....like waaaay down the road lol. But yeah, Id like to see or hear the visual differences.
> 
> Operation Locker 32P TDM - Medium + HBAO + NO AA


You gotta try 4K and see yourself and believe. The difference is PHENOMENAL. I was playing BF4 before at Ultra in 1080p but 4K with Medium settings looks way crispier and better. Colors are also incredible.

Playing the game on 4k Medium vs Ultra surely offers some difference but no where near as the difference between 4K medium and 1080p Ultra.

Your 980 is more than enough to handle 4K. Seriously. Unless you are not the type where you must play every game at Ultra.


----------



## Oj010

Does anyone else's hit reg go screwy at over 200 FPS? I noticed over the last two days that my accuracy is higher when capped to 200 FPS.


----------



## iARDAs

Weird. I've been having my character look up to sky as soon as I respawn and it is stuck like that. Turns out having the steering wheel connected makes this issue. Kudos to Dice for not solving this issue since 2013...

Anyway. Did some more benches at 4K. 335.60 drivers made my Vram hit the limit at 3950. However after today's driver 335.82, VRAM is at 2500s.

Edit : Another funny thing is at 4K with same settings I average 58fps on Operation Locker 64P TDM and average 74fps on Golmud Railway. Huge difference between 2 maps.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> Does anyone else's hit reg go screwy at over 200 FPS? I noticed over the last two days that my accuracy is higher when capped to 200 FPS.


I cap at 144 FPS. No point in going any higher. Hit Reg is fine.


----------



## iARDAs

Maintaining 60fps on 4k in Rush and in TDM are totally different things.


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I cap at 144 FPS. No point in going any higher. Hit Reg is fine.


Yeah, at 200 it's still fine as well, it's when it exceeds 200 that things (seem to?) go screwy.


----------



## Mhill2029

Servers down for 2hrs for summer update......now been 2hrs 40mins. Sigh....


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Servers down for 2hrs for summer update......now been 2hrs 40mins. Sigh....


Probably patching taking a bit longer or need to make some additional infrastructure changes.

Fairly normal for stuff to overrun a bit


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> Yeah, at 200 it's still fine as well, it's when it exceeds 200 that things (seem to?) go screwy.


What's your monitors refresh rate?

Anything higher than your monitor's refresh rate is pointless.

Is there a changelog for the summer patch? I'd like to know if I'm going to have to relearn all the weapons and vehicle movements while all the bugs still remain.


----------



## 98uk

If anyone is having trouble with an error after the patch, you may need to manually add Night Operations to your account:

https://www.origin.com/en-ie/store/buy/battlefield-4/pc-download/addon/battlefield-4-night-operations

Without doing it, I got the error:
Quote:


> Battlefield 4 - Night Operations
> You need to download and install this expansion.


You should then see it appear under "game details" for BF4 in Origin.


----------



## sinnedone

Thank you, downloading now.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> If anyone is having trouble with an error after the patch, you may need to manually add Night Operations to your account:
> 
> https://www.origin.com/en-ie/store/buy/battlefield-4/pc-download/addon/battlefield-4-night-operations
> 
> Without doing it, I got the error:
> You should then see it appear under "game details" for BF4 in Origin.


GTK, +rep. I've had that happen with some of the X-packs before.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> GTK, +rep. I've had that happen with some of the X-packs before.


I think the idea is that so users with limited bandwidth can choose when they want to download the map... Rather than have it as part of a patch


----------



## iARDAs

Anyone up for some game? Add me. iARDAs82


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Weird. I've been having my character look up to sky as soon as I respawn and it is stuck like that. Turns out having the steering wheel connected makes this issue. Kudos to Dice for not solving this issue since 2013...
> 
> Anyway. Did some more benches at 4K. 335.60 drivers made my Vram hit the limit at 3950. However after today's driver 335.82, VRAM is at 2500s.
> 
> Edit : Another funny thing is at 4K with same settings I average 58fps on Operation Locker 64P TDM and average 74fps on Golmud Railway. Huge difference between 2 maps.


lol I thought I was the only one. I had to disconnect my g27 and then everything was back to normal.


----------



## sinnedone

SO was flying an attack jet post patch and 2 complete blasts of bullets onto the enemy attack jet and guess what. Only 40 vehicle hit. What the hell did they do! I visually saw the bullets hit the fuselage and no hit markers.......


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> SO was flying an attack jet post patch and 2 complete blasts of bullets onto the enemy attack jet and guess what. Only 40 vehicle hit. What the hell did they do! I visually saw the bullets hit the fuselage and no hit markers.......


I had the same issue last night, that was for a limited time until Punkbuster kicked me out then I threw in the towel and went to bed.


----------



## BoredErica

Came back to BF4 to a bunch of screaming kids cussing at each other.

I hate human beings.


----------



## Someone09

Well, in their defense...yeah, I got nothing....


----------



## iARDAs

After switching to 4k I can see enemies better. For some reason my kd is also better.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> After switching to 4k I can see enemies better. For some reason my kd is also better.


I've come to accept that no amount of gear can make me a half-decent player at this point, lol.


----------



## 98uk

I've come to accept I don't want to pay extra money just to get a higher k/d haha


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I've come to accept I don't want to pay extra money just to get a higher k/d haha


I would pay 40 bucks per month for 1.0 kd ratio


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> SO was flying an attack jet post patch and 2 complete blasts of bullets onto the enemy attack jet and guess what. Only 40 vehicle hit. What the hell did they do! I visually saw the bullets hit the fuselage and no hit markers.......


From the video I saw on Lvlcap's youtube channel in which he talks about the summer patch.....it seems DICE hasnt fix that issue where some vehicle hits dont get registered and they were supposed to fix that in this patch but it seems it hasnt. Even when I shot an RPG to the rear of a tank, sometimes I dont get a mobility hit or no hit at all, especially after I get killed instantly......

At least the reload bug has been fixed


----------



## Oj010

Have handguns been nerfed? I was getting fairly good with the P226, maintaining a KDR of almost 2.0 and my longest killstreak using the little peashooter was seven kills with two more using other weapons. Since the patch I've really struggled.


----------



## Shanenanigans

So it looks like I joined the party a little late, but I was getting bored of CSGO and recently found out that my system can actually play BF4 at respectable settings so I just bought the game five days ago. I'm doing terrible though. Have no idea how to control recoil, and how these guys with the Ace 23 are just wrecking everyone. And for some reason, sniping is very different from BF2 ( which I played extensively 8 or 9 years ago ) and Bad Company 2 ( which I couldn't play too much cuz I had a terrible GPU at the time ). Either way, I'm having trouble bring over my CSGO sensitivity and I'm seriously unable to get first bullet headshots. Doesn't matter how much I aim at the head, it just doesn't happen.

Oh well, in the past 5 days I've not been feeling well, so taking time off work allowed me to play and rack up 29 hours in the game. It'd be great if I could get some beginner tips ( I'm not really a beginner, but a lot has changed. I know the basic concepts about bullet drop and what not ) based on the weaponry I have unlocked. And it looks like I'm having plenty of those games with my KDR less than 1 but I'm pinning it down on lack of map awareness and terrible aim.

For reference, my profile is here - http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/LeGrimReefer/stats/274575094/pc/


----------



## Oj010

Practise, practise, practise. That's about the best advice I can give. I see you have a little over 30 hours of total game time, it took me about that to truly master one weapon (the AK-12), but I can now outgun most weapons up to a range of around 200m - on Operation Lockers in the snow I can win most 1v1s against a sniper.

I find that hitscan games such as CS and projectile games such as BF clash very badly, and breaking habits from one to go to the other is an infuriating task. I stopped playing Q3A and CS when I started playing BF1942, and I've only played them a few times since. Every time I play Q3A for an hour or two it takes me a good week or so to get my BF back up to scratch.


----------



## pez

I had the same experience as you. I played a ton of CS:S and CS:GO, played BF2 back then, and then poured a few hundred hours in BC2. I was never really able to get into BF4 like I wished. Overall, my biggest gripe is just game mechanics are so different in BF3 and BF4 than they were in BF2 or BC2. I can go in and play TDM and do really great, but the moment vehicles are introduced, it's frustrating as I just can't play all of the angles I'd want because of vehicles trolling flanks, or essentially 'camping'.


----------



## 98uk

The main skill to up the k/d is situational awareness. The gun play comes with practice,as does knowing the map.

The real skill is knowing not to dive into every battle and knowing realistically when you're outgunned. Learning to save your own life will increase your k/d massively.

Nowhere is this more noticeable than with vehicles.


----------



## Oj010

KDR won't win a match though, PTFO


----------



## Sempre

Why not both


----------



## Oj010

You can, but get your priorities right PLEEEEEEEEEASE. I'm so tired of losing games cause the team would rather camp outside a cap zone than cap cause they're worried about dying.


----------



## Sheyster

The best tip I can give is to find and join a great platoon. That alone will define your BF4 experience. The only reason BF4 is still my #1 game is because of who I play with. TEAMWORK FTW!


----------



## Oj010

12 P226 kills







http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/640573223084963456/311856373/


----------



## Oj010

When I started using the M320 I got called a noob, when I started getting really good with it I got called a hacker, now with around 100 hours of experience with it I got the following compliment:


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> When I started using the M320 I got called a noob, when I started getting really good with it I got called a hacker, now with around 100 hours of experience with it I got the following compliment:












Do you're thing.

Master the weps you are good with.

Win.

End of story.

Unless it's some crap exploit---it's all good.


----------



## THEStorm

Also take some time to get your mouse sensitivity set up to you likings. I found if it was set too fast I had no hopes in controlling recoil. Now I am at about a 40cm 360 aiming down sight and its much easier to control. However you will need a big mouse pad!


----------



## iARDAs

Hey guys. What is your FOV setting in this game?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey guys. What is your FOV setting in this game?


110


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> 110


Wow on a single monitor???

Even 90 is too high for me it seems, reverted fov back to 75...


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Wow on a single monitor???
> 
> Even 90 is too high for me it seems, reverted fov back to 75...


Well, actually there are two numbers. Not sure which one is correct...


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Well, actually there are two numbers. Not sure which one is correct...


Yeah I take the left number under account.. Mine is 75









Also add me if you play in European Servers.. iARDAs82


----------



## mypg036

Guys, need your help here. I got no sound at all for both campaign and multi-player mode. I have tried the followings:-

1. Reinstalled origin
2. Repaired the game
3. Reinstalled pb service and pb setup
4. Reinstalled the game
5. Reinstalled the audio driver and most updated from Realtek website

But no luck. OS upgraded from W8.1 to W10. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Hey guys quick question, thinking about deleting this game (I don't play it as much as before and I would like to recover those ~60GBs off my SSD lol), what would be the proper way of uninstalling this game?

Uninstalling through Add/Remove Programs is not always the right way to do it since it will leave remnants of the installation, so what would be the best way to absolutely clean out everything related to Battlefield?

Thanks.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Hey guys quick question, thinking about deleting this game (I don't play it as much as before and I would like to recover those ~60GBs off my SSD lol), what would be the proper way of uninstalling this game?
> 
> Uninstalling through Add/Remove Programs is not always the right way to do it since it will leave remnants of the installation, so what would be the best way to absolutely clean out everything related to Battlefield?
> 
> Thanks.


You can uninstall it through Origin first, then I suppose if you really want to do a thorough check go look in the Origin/EA folder and see if it left anything.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Hey guys quick question, thinking about deleting this game (I don't play it as much as before and I would like to recover those ~60GBs off my SSD lol), what would be the proper way of uninstalling this game?
> 
> Uninstalling through Add/Remove Programs is not always the right way to do it since it will leave remnants of the installation, so what would be the best way to absolutely clean out everything related to Battlefield?
> 
> Thanks.


Well, the DLC was taking up too much space on my SSD, so I moved them all to my external, left the main game files+patches on my SSD, and generated symlinks to the DLC folders. When I install Hardline, I'm going to do the same thing since I don't need good load times on that.


----------



## banging34hzs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey guys. What is your FOV setting in this game?


110 on a 1080P monitor, its like having a fisheye lens on. (See alot better to you're sides)


----------



## iARDAs

Anyone up for some EU server action?


----------



## snow cakes

I've seen a bunch of you ONC guys on the ! =DOG= 24/7 Naval Maps server, you should come play more often!!! my name is [DOG] meltedbutters


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Well, actually there are two numbers. Not sure which one is correct...


ay, whats "post process quality", and why is yours on low?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes*
> 
> I've seen a bunch of you ONC guys on the ! =DOG= 24/7 Naval Maps server, you should come play more often!!! my name is [DOG] meltedbutters


Personally I can't because it is a US server. Ping would be enormous.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Tempted to jump in and test my new mouse... Curious if going from 125hz polling to 1khz polling matters much.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Tempted to jump in and test my new mouse... Curious if going from 125hz polling to 1khz polling matters much.


No, it doesn't.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes*
> 
> ay, whats "post process quality", and why is yours on low?


Just adds some post fx like lighting. Kills my fps a little and makes things harder to see.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Tempted to jump in and test my new mouse... Curious if going from 125hz polling to 1khz polling matters much.


I use 500 Hz. My mouse supports 1000 but 500 is more than enough.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Tempted to jump in and test my new mouse... Curious if going from 125hz polling to 1khz polling matters much.


I think the only game I've heard of people 'noticing a difference' in is CS:GO. Personally, I've never felt a difference going from 500 to 1000. That'd take some extreme scientific testing, and there would still be so many variables to overcome, etc, etc.


----------



## BillOhio

Re Installed BF4 after some time away and am getting the "connection to server has been lost" thing. Have added BF4 to PB and took a shot at port forwarding but am not sure I used the right address in that attempt. Very Frustrating. No Chance I'll buy the upcoming Star Wars if it's this hard to just get connected to a game.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> played BF2 back then, and then poured a few hundred hours in BC2. I was never really able to get into BF4 like I wished. Overall, my biggest gripe is just game mechanics are so different in BF3 and BF4


The mechanics are differently for sure, because the gameplay right now is too casually.
I think it says enough when battlefield 2 has still has the highest metacritic score (91) than all the other battlefields released.


----------



## Oj010

BF2 was definitely the pinnacle of the series for me, followed by 1942 and Vietname (the original stand-alone BF:V, not the expansion to BF:BC2). After that I'd say BF:BC2 with BF3 taking last place. BF4 is so different I only enjoy it for one server, a local 24/7 Operation Lockers where I only play as Assault with the AK-12, M320, P226 and incendiary grenades. I don't look at it as BF so I enjoy it differently, I've put in more hours with that setup that in total on BF3 and BF;BC2 combined.


----------



## 98uk

I would do illegal things for an exact bf2 remake on frostbite.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I would do illegal things for an exact bf2 remake on frostbite.


You ain't the only one, brother. The unfortunate part is it would still be modern EA, though, and require Origin...which I'd then have to disable to get my game to even connect to a server. #justmoderndayPCgamingthings


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I would do illegal things for an exact bf2 remake on frostbite.


I hear you, I fired up BF2 about a year ago and it hasn't aged too well. I drove a tank into a wooden crate and... The crate won. I came grinding to an instant halt.


----------



## Toxsick

There were also many good mods for battlefield 2..
Guess we know why we will never see mod support for the upcoming battlefield series.


----------



## Mhill2029

I wish i could solve this issue, i even resorted to doing a clean install of windows 10 (long overdue).

*Origin could not get code (-5df70000): Base proxy error. You shouldn't get this error.*

Or

*Server Timeout, Lost connection with the server.*

The Origin error is the most frequent, it's happening several times a day and twice in the last 3 games today alone.

It's so bad i can barely play, and it is not my internet connection before anyone jumps on that.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> I wish i could solve this issue, i even resorted to doing a clean install of windows 10 (long overdue).
> 
> *Origin could not get code (-5df70000): Base proxy error. You shouldn't get this error.*
> 
> Or
> 
> *Server Timeout, Lost connection with the server.*
> 
> The Origin error is the most frequent, it's happening several times a day and twice in the last 3 games today alone.
> 
> It's so bad i can barely play, and it is not my internet connection before anyone jumps on that.


I am guessing you also tried all the crap with runing as admin and repairing the game too?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I am guessing you also tried all the crap with runing as admin and repairing the game too?


Edit : Also I know you said your internet fine but it seems a second of no internet can also cause this error.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Edit : Also I know you said your internet fine but it seems a second of no internet can also cause this error.


Only happens on bf4 oddly. And i have done the whole run as admin/repair.

Initially i thought it maybe the LAN lease times then i realised i don't use DHCP so that aint the issue. I shall do some more investigating when it happens again.


----------



## Archea47

Hey team,

I was playing the last few days on BF4 no problem. New as of last week Win7 install, all patched up. Today I ran some benchmarks and then overclocked the system RAM

Tonight I go to play BF4, tried DX11 and Mantle and I get:



I've set all mobo settings back to default and still have the issue. I don't have MSI AB installed yet and am running stock BIOS. All stock settings in CCC. I removed the (first to be installed on the system) drivers with DDU and reinstalled after DDU reboot. I tried switching to single card and back to crossfire and still have the issue. At most I can get 30 seconds into a session but usually it crashes while loading in. I tried running dxdiag but the x64 version doesn't find anything problematic

Has anyone had this issue? There's not much useful information on google

EDIT: I turned off CrossFire through CCC and BF4 runs fine. I do wish to enable crossfire though

ANOTHER EDIT: I installed MSI Afterburner, still had issues. I ticked the unlock voltage control, etc. and Afterburner restarted the computer. Now no issues with BF4 in crossfire ...


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Hey team,
> 
> I was playing the last few days on BF4 no problem. New as of last week Win7 install, all patched up. Today I ran some benchmarks and then overclocked the system RAM
> 
> Tonight I go to play BF4, tried DX11 and Mantle and I get:
> 
> 
> 
> I've set all mobo settings back to default and still have the issue. I don't have MSI AB installed yet and am running stock BIOS. All stock settings in CCC. I removed the (first to be installed on the system) drivers with DDU and reinstalled after DDU reboot. I tried switching to single card and back to crossfire and still have the issue. At most I can get 30 seconds into a session but usually it crashes while loading in. I tried running dxdiag but the x64 version doesn't find anything problematic
> 
> Has anyone had this issue? There's not much useful information on google
> 
> EDIT: I turned off CrossFire through CCC and BF4 runs fine. I do wish to enable crossfire though
> 
> ANOTHER EDIT: I installed MSI Afterburner, still had issues. I ticked the unlock voltage control, etc. and Afterburner restarted the computer. Now no issues with BF4 in crossfire ...


I had this going from Windows 8 to Windows 10. I fixed it actually by doing a clean OS install.

However, I reckon you might be able to fix it by clearing BF4 Mantle cache in: C:\Users\\Documents\Battlefield 4\cache. Delete the files and it should re-create them.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I had this going from Windows 8 to Windows 10. I fixed it actually by doing a clean OS install.
> 
> However, I reckon you might be able to fix it by clearing BF4 Mantle cache in: C:\Users\\Documents\Battlefield 4\cache. Delete the files and it should re-create them.


Thanks 98uk - I'll try that just in case the issue wants to come up again

Is everyone (with AMD) using Mantle these days?


----------



## Kuivamaa

I do , still much better minimums and smoothness with it.


----------



## tristanbear

Anybody still playing? I'm looking for some people to play with! I'm a bit of noob and just want to chill and have some fun.

id: GoodbyeMyFriendz

i have skype, mumble, and ts3


----------



## Nissejacke

@Archea47
Me and my wife uses Mantle. It's alot more smooth and we get higher fps.








She has a Asus DCII HD7950 and she uses medium/high settings to get 90-120fps. (locked at 120)

I have a R9-290 and have a mix of high/ultra and get the same fps as her, mostly above 100 though. 1080p for both of us.

I noticed that Zavod Graveyard shift was harder on her computer than the normal version. Anyone else noticed that too?

/the swede.


----------



## 98uk

I'm using Mantle too.

Smoother than DX11 it seems (higher average FPS).


----------



## Faster_is_better

Seems like they got the Mantle issues sorted then? I just tried it, FPS was pretty stable, seemed like a good improvement. I'll need to test some other maps though, seems like the perfect excuse to play a bit more


----------



## sinnedone

Just a bit of info for you guys using google chrome and the battlescreen, make sure enable hardware acceleration is enabled in options. I had it disabled for some reason and the battlescreen was using just as much cpu as BF4 itself.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I never noticed any difference using Mantle or DX11. Mantle used to have the memory leak so I switched to DX11 a while ago and never switched back.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Seems like they got the Mantle issues sorted then? I just tried it, FPS was pretty stable, seemed like a good improvement. I'll need to test some other maps though, seems like the perfect excuse to play a bit more


It's been sorted out just in time for its imminent demise.









Outta here before Vulkan fan Bois pounce on me.


----------



## kuruptx

xKuruptx23 add me if you want to play


----------



## Archea47

I think my issue with the game saying I had 0kb of Graphics memory turned out to be from shrinking my Page File. I would get the crash instantly with the pagefile >2GB, very often with 4GB (with page file usage 99.5% when it did), once in a while with 8GB, and now I haven't had an issue with 12GB pagefile. The game will use up to 10.5GB of that. I'd just rather not have a ton of pagefile on my RAID0 SSDs ... not sure why it needs so much pagefile when I always have at least 3GB of RAM free


----------



## XLifted

Another one, enjoy guys:


----------



## Archea47

I friggen love it Lifted - great compilation (and chopper downs)!


----------



## Baasha

Guys,

I can't play BF3, BF4, or Hardline! It keeps saying "Origin Not Started" in Battlelog and I've tried everything to fix it to no avail.









What is going on? I haven't played in a few months but wanted to get back into it but now I can't even play! The orange downward arrow (usually to download a new browser plugin) is highlighted but when I hover over it, it says "Origin Not Started." I have Origin running and tried logging out and back in but nothing!

HELP!


----------



## Archea47

Have you tried Internet Explorer? When I have issues with Firefox I've been able to fall back to IE successfully

Are you running your browser in a sandbox/secure virtual container?


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Have you tried Internet Explorer? When I have issues with Firefox I've been able to fall back to IE successfully
> 
> Are you running your browser in a sandbox/secure virtual container?


Yup, tried IE, FireFox, and Chrome; nothing works.

I'm just running Win 8.1 Pro and have never had this issue. This is highly aggravating! Tried logging out and back in but nothing.


----------



## PC POWER

That was awesome XLifted. Excellent way to waste 14 minutes.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> Another one, enjoy guys:


Not available due to music in it -_-


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PC POWER*
> 
> That was awesome XLifted. Excellent way to waste 14 minutes.


I watched it 3 times, third time was with my fiance


----------



## DoomDash

This series is the absolute best thing about BF.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Yup, tried IE, FireFox, and Chrome; nothing works.
> 
> I'm just running Win 8.1 Pro and have never had this issue. This is highly aggravating! Tried logging out and back in but nothing.


**GUYS REALLY NEED SOME HELP HERE!**


----------



## pez

Have you reinstalled Origin? As in completely uninstall (i.e. getting rid of config files buried in the OS, etc.). Back up your game saves and delete all traces of Origin.


----------



## sinnedone

System Restore from a point before this started happenin?


----------



## Archea47

You're not using Sandboxie are you? Bromium?


----------



## kuruptx

I don't have any of the expansions, but I do have my filters checked right and I still get this on the bottom of my google chrome browser when I try to launch capture the flag. Help please I really want to play.

http://puu.sh/kzMCA/5adef8f5ee.png


----------



## Archea47

Capture the flag is a DLC game mode I do believe

Or do you mean conquest?


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Not available due to music in it -_-


Awwwww., I was gonna say are you in Germany, lol, it's literally the only country that banned my video because of music...but I guess there is a solution!

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/youtube-unblocker/


----------



## Oj010

Even if it was just the M320, I just had my first perfect round - 27-0









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/652165195498848832/311856373/


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> Even if it was just the M320, I just had my first perfect round - 27-0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/652165195498848832/311856373/


Thought maybe it was the LVG, still....had to do it.


----------



## farmdve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> Thought maybe it was the LVG, still....had to do it.


Honestly, I have to be pretty lucky to get kills with the LVG, I do, but I have to have direct hits, bouncing off walls rarely gets me kills.


----------



## MerkageTurk

So many hackers, this game is dead.

Level 1-50 hackers - headshots- one shot kills etc


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> So many hackers, this game is dead.
> 
> Level 1-50 hackers - headshots- one shot kills etc


Those low rank hackers are people using the free BF4 Game Time accounts. Perpetual Game Time availability is the worst idea ever IMHO, and enables hackers since they have absolutely nothing to lose by hacking. To avoid them play on servers that feature DLC content. Game Time accounts can only access vanilla BF4 servers.


----------



## Archea47

No hackers spotted here ... and I play mostly on vanilla maps

What locale are you seeing hackers in? I play on Chicago-hosted servers


----------



## MerkageTurk

Well here in the uk, and EU servers blatant hackers.


----------



## tristanbear

Typical EU hacker fest.


----------



## DoomDash

Seriously how long do we have to wait for the 2 new maps? I was really looking forward to them but its taking forever.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Seriously how long do we have to wait for the 2 new maps? I was really looking forward to them but its taking forever.


Have you played then in CTE?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Have you played then in CTE?


Only the non-community map. Seemed really fun to me.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Seriously how long do we have to wait for the 2 new maps? I was really looking forward to them but its taking forever.


Zavod night was released already, so there is only one new map coming, right? (Dragon Valley)


----------



## KFieLd

Dragon Valley, and the community map project (ie: the jungle one). At least I think that's what he means. The CMP map looked like a lot of fun actually. I haven't bothered with CTE in a while. Just another 20+ gigs I need to install.


----------



## DoomDash

Yeah I'm waiting for Dragon Valley and the Community map.


----------



## agntallen

any server recommendations? i'm on the west coast w/ a decent connection.
just picked up bf4 since i got a new rig, anybody want to play? add me on origin: agntallen


----------



## DoomDash




----------



## xSociety

Hell yea Noshar Canals TDM! Such a great way to warm up or play if friends aren't online.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Hell yea Noshar Canals TDM! Such a great way to warm up or play if friends aren't online.


Nail in the coffin for BF3? I think at least 60% of the BF3 servers are 24/7 Canals TDM these days... lol


----------



## farmdve

I'll be frank, I've played Noshahr canals A LOT. That map barely resembles it, not sure if it's the lighting or placement of objects, it's just different.


----------



## gatygun

No matter what i do, a server won't load. It keeps on loading forever in this plugin.

Wish the battlefield team would be capable to build some decent game client instead of this website crap.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatygun*
> 
> No matter what i do, a server won't load. It keeps on loading forever in this plugin.
> 
> Wish the battlefield team would be capable to build some decent game client instead of this website crap.


Have you disabled Origin in-game client?


----------



## gatygun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Have you disabled Origin in-game client?


yea tried that, no effect.

website keeps saying server loading, game is running in my task manager or atleast loading. But nothing goes through.

Seems like the game is broken here.


----------



## cssorkinman

Question for the BF4 experts, What map places the most demand on the cpu? ( of the standard BF 4 maps ).


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Question for the BF4 experts, What map places the most demand on the cpu? ( of the standard BF 4 maps ).


Hammerhead or Siege of Shanghai allways could sniff out an unstable overclock from what I have found.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Question for the BF4 experts, What map places the most demand on the cpu? ( of the standard BF 4 maps ).


64 player conquest siege of shanghai, in my experience.


----------



## Duality92

1080p, 64 player, seige of shanghai. When the tower goes down.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Question for the BF4 experts, What map places the most demand on the cpu? ( of the standard BF 4 maps ).
> 
> 
> 
> Hammerhead or Siege of Shanghai allways could sniff out an unstable overclock from what I have found.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Question for the BF4 experts, What map places the most demand on the cpu? ( of the standard BF 4 maps ).
> 
> 
> 
> 64 player conquest siege of shanghai, in my experience.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> 1080p, 64 player, seige of shanghai. When the tower goes down.


Siege of Shanghai was what I was thinking. Thank you for the replies


----------



## saint19

How you guys saw canals in CTE?

I saw some changes that looks very good...it is a very fun map.


----------



## gatygun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Question for the BF4 experts, What map places the most demand on the cpu? ( of the standard BF 4 maps ).


shanghai when the main building collapses and you look at it. It will drop down in fps. Major issue is that the moment you shoot down that building most servers will ban you.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatygun*
> 
> shanghai when the main building collapses and you look at it. It will drop down in fps. Major issue is that the moment you shoot down that building most servers will ban you.


I play daily and have never had that happen. I've seen the admin restart the game once but that was over a year ago.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatygun*
> 
> shanghai when the main building collapses and you look at it. It will drop down in fps. Major issue is that the moment you shoot down that building most servers will ban you.


Uhhh... Never seen someone banned for that over 700 hours!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatygun*
> 
> shanghai when the main building collapses and you look at it. It will drop down in fps. Major issue is that the moment you shoot down that building most servers will ban you.


There was a time when BF4 released that taking downthe main building would make the server crash, so admins warned everyone not to take it down. However, that has been fixed for almost 2 years now (It didn't take them long to fix after relasing the game) and I haven't see anyone get banned for that, except some servers which advertise NO LEVOLUTION, but it's as simple as not playing on those servers, they are a minority.


----------



## DoomDash




----------



## Robilar

Evening all. Got around to reinstalling BF4 after a long break with my new system. Get constantly kicked by punkbuster, service communication failure pnkbstrA.exe.

Ran the manual punkbuster update, did BF4 repair, disabled firewall still not working. I can get into games and it runs fine for about a minute...

Also I cannot seem to find the punkbuster services running at all in Win10. Are they hidden?

Thanks


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Evening all. Got around to reinstalling BF4 after a long break with my new system. Get constantly kicked by punkbuster, service communication failure pnkbstrA.exe.
> 
> Ran the manual punkbuster update, did BF4 repair, disabled firewall still not working. I can get into games and it runs fine for about a minute...
> 
> Also I cannot seem to find the punkbuster services running at all in Win10. Are they hidden?
> 
> Thanks


Download the following PB repair/reinstall tool (Run as Administrator) and then reboot your computer once it's done:

http://www.evenbalance.com/downloads/pbsvc/pbsvc.exe

Should fix your issue, it happens a lot on fresh installs of Punkbuster.


----------



## Robilar

Thanks for the suggestion. I had already tried that a few times. Turns out because it was a fresh install of windows 10, it uninstalled PB. I had to find the exe file and re-run it to get it going again. What a pain..


----------



## DoomDash




----------



## gatygun

K fixed my issue for the game not wanting to load, it had something to do with administrator rights. It then worked but it lagged like hell. So i completely thrown the game of my harddisk + removed all registery keys and reinstalled it. Works very well now at a rock solid 60+ fps on ultra at 1440p.


----------



## Baasha

FLIR snipers make this game extremely aggravating...


----------



## jordo2323

I've gone from BF4 to another game back to BF4 to another game back to BF4. I'm starting to see a pattern.


----------



## DoomDash

Community map is live! So many updates!

TLR patch:


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordo2323*
> 
> I've gone from BF4 to another game back to BF4 to another game back to BF4. I'm starting to see a pattern.


Hey, its still better than Battlefront. Whatever works!


----------



## st0necold

Guys add me!!!

zt0necold


----------



## st0necold

same here bro. BF4 in my opinion is everything I could ever want in a game... most unappreciated game ever.


----------



## 98uk

The new community map is awesome. One of the best yet.

Played on 120hz today, but have to admit, it felt no different to 60hz.but. But, I guess it works!


----------



## lombardsoup

Any easter eggs present like on previous maps?


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Played on 120hz today, but have to admit, it felt no different to 60hz.but. But, I guess it works!


are you talking tick rate? if so, i was unaware they were going up to 120hz!


----------



## Porter_

the bow can be unlocked by anyone now (without all the phantom assignment stuff). you can pick it up on the Operation Outbreak map and it unlocks for you. it's located in the cave by C point in conquest game mode.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> are you talking tick rate? if so, i was unaware they were going up to 120hz!


There are some 144hz I believe.

The 120hz I played on was a 32 player rush server.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Is it me or BF4 looks worse then it did when it first came out. I am asking because fps is way too high. I get 140 fps + with my setup @ 1440p 0AA everything else is Ultra.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Is it me or BF4 looks worse then it did when it first came out. I am asking because fps is way too high. I get 140 fps + with my setup @ 1440p 0AA everything else is Ultra.


It doesn't look any worse...

Just set FPS lock in the console.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> It doesn't look any worse...
> 
> Just set FPS lock in the console.


Maybe is just that i have been playing better games that BF4 looks very average to me? I have to push 200% resolution scaling aka 5K for it too look decent.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Maybe is just that i have been playing better games that BF4 looks very average to me? I have to push 200% resolution scaling aka 5K for it too look decent.


It's over 2 years old...


----------



## gatygun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Is it me or BF4 looks worse then it did when it first came out. I am asking because fps is way too high. I get 140 fps + with my setup @ 1440p 0AA everything else is Ultra.


Was playing the game after a while and found out that on 4k it hardly goes under the 60 fps on a single 970. so i got the feeling something got downgraded as i can't remember getting a stable 60 fps on even 1440p with my 970 on ultra.

It also helps to disable antialiasing post settings, it makes the game look horrible.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatygun*
> 
> Was playing the game after a while and found out that on 4k it hardly goes under the 60 fps on a single 970. so i got the feeling something got downgraded as i can't remember getting a stable 60 fps on even 1440p with my 970 on ultra.
> 
> It also helps to disable antialiasing post settings, it makes the game look horrible.


I don't think anything got downgrated so much as drivers/game got optimised.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatygun*
> 
> Was playing the game after a while and found out that on 4k it hardly goes under the 60 fps on a single 970. so i got the feeling something got downgraded as i can't remember getting a stable 60 fps on even 1440p with my 970 on ultra.
> 
> It also helps to disable antialiasing post settings, it makes the game look horrible.


I am thinking that too. I remember it looking a lot like Battelefront Beta did but its a lot different now.


----------



## gatygun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I am thinking that too. I remember it looking a lot like Battelefront Beta did but its a lot different now.


Well i played it a month or 2 so ago, the ui got some changes from what i noticed through updates. So probably other things also got changed.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Question for the BF4 experts, What map places the most demand on the cpu? ( of the standard BF 4 maps ).


Pretty loaded question as in my case none of them do. But low end CPU's would get pummeled by any map.

Edit: Noshar?!!! Seriously?!!!


----------



## bigjdubb

I play BF4 daily, the increase in FPS has been gradual.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> the bow can be unlocked by anyone now (without all the
> phantom assignment stuff). you can pick it up on the Operation Outbreak map and it unlocks for you. it's located in the cave by C point in conquest game mode.


So this is why I have seen so many bows. I am gonna have to go snag that bow, I really wanted it but there was no way I was going to go through all that trouble to get it.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Question for the BF4 experts, What map places the most demand on the cpu? ( of the standard BF 4 maps ).
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty loaded question as in my case none of them do. But low end CPU's would get pummeled by any map.
> 
> Edit: Noshar?!!! Seriously?!!!
Click to expand...

It would appear that you didn't understand the question.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> same here bro. BF4 in my opinion is everything I could ever want in a game... most unappreciated game ever.


Maybe not ever, but absolutely I love the game and have been having fun since the day it dropped and let the haters hate while I'm out on the battlefield







the return of essential BF2 features (commander, orders) got my attention (though I had BF3 Prem I only got to R15 and went back to BF2 until 4) and I quickly fell in love
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> the bow can be unlocked by anyone now (without all the phantom assignment stuff). you can pick it up on the Operation Outbreak map and it unlocks for you. it's located in the cave by C point in conquest game mode.


Punks! I have a few road kills left and then would be on the last Phantom. Now it's just a commodity! (BTW going to try and get it tonight the easy way







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Maybe is just that i have been playing better games that BF4 looks very average to me? I have to push 200% resolution scaling aka 5K for it too look decent.


What games look better? I can go for some eye candy as well


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Maybe not ever, but absolutely I love the game and have been having fun since the day it dropped and let the haters hate while I'm out on the battlefield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the return of essential BF2 features (commander, orders) got my attention (though I had BF3 Prem I only got to R15 and went back to BF2 until 4) and I quickly fell in love
> Punks! I have a few road kills left and then would be on the last Phantom. Now it's just a commodity! (BTW going to try and get it tonight the easy way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> What games look better? I can go for some eye candy as well


Witcher 3 looks better. Battlefront looks better. I am 100% Dice as decreased BF4 graphics. I get too much fps now.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Witcher 3 looks better. Battlefront looks better. I am 100% Dice as decreased BF4 graphics. I get too much fps now.


I was kind of thinking the same thing. Objects in the distance appear less detailed, looks like a smeared water color painting, but maybe its just my eyes have absorbed over 1200 hours of this game.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I can run the game 40-60 fps @ 5K lol with my setup with GPUs at stock, Super easy to run.


----------



## bigjdubb

I haven't noticed any decrease in graphics quality but maybe because I see it every day I got used to it without really noticing I got used to it.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> the bow can be unlocked by anyone now (without all the phantom assignment stuff). you can pick it up on the Operation Outbreak map and it unlocks for you. it's located in the cave by C point in conquest game mode.


Wish it was not perma unlocked, since us cool people had to actually work for it







. I guess we had plenty of time to enjoy it though, the phantom bow tag in my montage(shameless plug) has gotten me the bulk of my views.

New map is pretty awesome.


----------



## kuruptx

Guess I'm having issues on the server page it only brings up just a handful of servers, on the detailed page on the server page like how many people etc are in the matches, any settiings i need to check?


----------



## SalmonTaco

The new map is pretty sweet - the Rambo gun is brutal. I tore it up with that LMG last night.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It would appear that you didn't understand the question.


I understood it perfectly. It was a tactful but not all be it, direct way to say .... check for yourself instead of coming in here asking.

Edited because I'm sure I'll get yelled at. Hahaha


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It would appear that you didn't understand the question.
> 
> 
> 
> I understood it perfectly. It was a tactful but not all be it, direct way to say .... check for yourself instead of coming in here asking when there are literally dozens of setups. Or is that too hard to understand for the small minded?
Click to expand...

Your answer would indicate otherwise and had no value as a response whatsoever.

As for your personal insult towards me, I think it speaks to how big , or small a person you might be. Be wary of that which you despise , for it is surely what you are destined to become


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I guess we had plenty of time to enjoy it though, the phantom bow tag in my montage(shameless plug) has gotten me the bulk of my views.


Nice video, love the bow kills!


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Nice video, love the bow kills!


Thanks, I have a ton of other footage for a "Left overs" video... been meaning to put it together I should soon once I get some more new map footage.

I tried posting my montage on reddit/r/bf4 when I made it, but they really don't like people posting their own montages so it got like 4 upvotes. Luckily youtube searchers are a bit more forgiving and they seemed to like it. I think the music is a turn off for most people too, I'll have to do one some more appealing songs.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Thanks, I have a ton of other footage for a "Left overs" video... been meaning to put it together I should soon once I get some more new map footage.
> 
> I tried posting my montage on reddit/r/bf4 when I made it, but they really don't like people posting their own montages so it got like 4 upvotes. Luckily youtube searchers are a bit more forgiving and they seemed to like it. I think the music is a turn off for most people too, I'll have to do one some more appealing songs.


I share all my videos on reddit, isn't that what the site is for? Wait it's for whining and pointless arguing, I forgot.


----------



## XLifted

Another one gentlemen


----------



## Archea47

Watched the whole dang thing Lifted. Another great one


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Watched the whole dang thing Lifted. Another great one


Ty, Sir


----------



## st0necold

I picked up the bow yesterday fellas. Does that mean I have it now?


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> Another one gentlemen


$%$^^$&%%&& !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tristanbear

That thumbnail though...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Thanks, I have a ton of other footage for a "Left overs" video... been meaning to put it together I should soon once I get some more new map footage.
> 
> I tried posting my montage on reddit/r/bf4 when I made it, but they really don't like people posting their own montages so it got like 4 upvotes. Luckily youtube searchers are a bit more forgiving and they seemed to like it. I think the music is a turn off for most people too, I'll have to do one some more appealing songs.


You familiar with the song "Almost Easy" by Avenged Sevenfold ? That video montage would be great with that song! Music is so subjective though, some might prefer Vivaldi instead of rock or metal with a video like that.


----------



## 98uk

Videos should have music that doesn't detract. Something ambient.

Not some horrible metal song or Eastern European trance...


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Videos should have music that doesn't detract. Something ambient.
> 
> Not some horrible metal song or Eastern European trance...


That's neither metal, nor trance, sir. It's grime. Originally started in United Kingdom.

And I like it









I make stuff first of all for me, and only 2nd for people that are subscribed on the channel.









The way I look it at it too, I'm not here to please everybody in music selection, I personally don't like ambient music, I like music that pumps adrenaline. Besides there is always a magical way to mute the sound and play whatever you want in the background.

Improvise!


----------



## the9quad

I always enjoy your videos for what it is worth. It's what I like about BF4, people enjoy doing such different things.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> That's neither metal, nor trance, sir. It's grime. Originally started in United Kingdom.
> 
> And I like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I make stuff first of all for me, and only 2nd for people that are subscribed on the channel.


Sorry, I didn't actually mean your video directly. I can't actually watch it due to rights restrictions here.

I also know grime, lived in Bow/Poplar E3 area for some years. I suppose Wiley's stuff was probably the most "major" to get into charts.


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Sorry, I didn't actually mean your video directly. I can't actually watch it due to rights restrictions here.
> 
> I also know grime, lived in Bow/Poplar E3 area for some years. I suppose Wiley's stuff was probably the most "major" to get into charts.


No offense taken







I was just saying









Did you try that browser plug in I sent you?


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> I picked up the bow yesterday fellas. Does that mean I have it now?


yep!


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> You familiar with the song "Almost Easy" by Avenged Sevenfold ? That video montage would be great with that song! Music is so subjective though, some might prefer Vivaldi instead of rock or metal with a video like that.


Yeah that song would probably appeal to more people than what I had in mine, but I think this time I'm going to do a techno + punk song like my first montage (not a popular montage but not because of the music at least).

This is the first song I have picked out, I think it could have some really cool cinematic parts during the slow downtimes, and the exciting stuff during the upbeat parts.


----------



## DoomDash

Old, but this is my favorite episode of BFF's:


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

*bypod on my knife* LOL

Back on the Field since the summerpatch, and yes it feels much more better now!
What do you guys think about the latest patches/maps?


----------



## Nissejacke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Old, but this is my favorite episode of BFF's:


Actually, that is one of the episodes that made me watch BFF. So awesome!

Piip!


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wuest3nFuchs*
> 
> *bypod on my knife* LOL
> 
> Back on the Field since the summerpatch, and yes it feels much more better now!
> What do you guys think about the latest patches/maps?


I like the change to AP, both as a tank user and anti-tank (AP engages for half the time but has half the cooldown)

The new map is nice. Pretty straitforward and open, seems to favor the DMR but has nice variation spots like the temple for PDW


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> I like the change to AP, both as a tank user and anti-tank (AP engages for half the time but has half the cooldown)
> 
> The new map is nice. Pretty straitforward and open, seems to favor the DMR but has nice variation spots like the temple for PDW


The first time i played it was on CTE and it wasnt as good as it is right now...oh yeah sometimes i mean i spawn in sniperalley^^

So what i've seen and felt so far , it is far more responsive than ever before.

...someone told me DICE LA made also the animations like it was on BF3.

*http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/news/view/bf4-november-deployment-brief/*

Schedule of Events

Every Friday
#FridayNightBattlefield
Is there any better way to kick off the weekend than with a few matches of Battlefield 4? Every Friday, you can jump online to play against some of the Battlelog moderators, Answers HQ members, and some of the folks from the Battlefield community team. We'll Tweet out the server details every Friday, so be on the lookout at twitter.com/battlefield

November 3
Gold Battlepack
Want some extra Weapon Accessories or XP Boosts? Log in to claim a free Gold Battlepack on November 3 starting at 9AM PT.

November 5 - November 8
Double XP
Want to rank up faster? From November 5 at 9AM PT until November 8 at 9AM PT, all matches played on Ranked and Official servers will earn you Double XP.

November 11 - November 17
Zodiac Mission: Scorpio
Jump into any Battlefield 4 multiplayer mode and map and score 25 kills with the CZ-3A1 to get the Scorpio Dog Tag. This mission is active between November 11, 2015 9AM PT and November 17, 2015 9AM PT**.

November 20 - November 22
Expert Community Mission: 120 Kills with the DAO-12
Jump into any Battlefield 4 multiplayer mode and map and score 120 kills with the DAO-12 to get a Gold Battlepack. This mission is active between November 20, 2015 9AM PT and November 22, 2015 9AM PT**.

November 25 - November 28
Community Mission: 50 Resupplies
Jump into any Battlefield 4 multiplayer mode and map and score 50 resupplies to get a Gold Battlepack. This mission is active between November 25, 2015 9AM PT and November 28, 2015 9AM PT**.

*NICE*


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

whats with all these PC servers saying 30Hz...............I want at least 60Hz, and if I dare OC this monitor, at least 96Hz


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> whats with all these PC servers saying 30Hz...............I want at least 60Hz, and if I dare OC this monitor, at least 96Hz


it's the server tick rate (apologies if i'm oversimplifying your question, and you're already aware of this). a ton of servers are still operating at 30 Hz, i've seen a decent amount of 60 Hz, one 120 Hz, and no 144 Hz. i can only assume you have to pay a higher server rental fee for the higher tick rate servers? otherwise they'd all be at 144 Hz.


----------



## sinnedone

meh, anything past 40hz and 64p will lag like hell


----------



## Robilar

I have to say G-sync makes a huge difference in this game.

Setting aside that I have high consistent frame rates, there is literally no tearing evident while playing.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I have to say G-sync makes a huge difference in this game.
> 
> Setting aside that I have high consistent frame rates, there is literally no tearing evident while playing.


Agreed, it's fantastic.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> whats with all these PC servers saying 30Hz...............I want at least 60Hz, and if I dare OC this monitor, at least 96Hz


It's not related to screen refresh rate, it is the server tick rate (how often things are updated).

The higher the number, the better (but the more expensive the server)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> meh, anything past 40hz and 64p will lag like hell


I play on a 64p @60hz most of the time and it's fine.

I played on a 140hz the other day, but can't say I noticed much difference...


----------



## bigjdubb

I don't notice any lag problems on the higher tic rate servers, but I also don't notice any sort of improvements.


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Not every hoster has Hi-End machines to support it, the cause: it needs more power.
Some german hosters are supporting 60hz servers for free, but everything above is going to be more expensive than a normal 30hz server.
They call it : Advanced hardware upgrade.


----------



## DoomDash

I just play without vsync, I don't really notice much tearing in this game anyway.


----------



## st0necold

Guys add me on origin!

USERNAME : zt0necold


----------



## tristanbear

I'll add you when I get home.


----------



## DoomDash

They really screwed recon class now, sucks was my favorite class but now its basically unplayable (for points), unless you want to fool around.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> They really screwed recon class now, sucks was my favorite class but now its basically unplayable (for points), unless you want to fool around.


Can you elaborate?


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Can you elaborate?


He's mad cause now when he snipes from the carriers or some far off rooftop or mountain away from any objectives he doesn't make as many points off that one headshot.

Recon class still plays exactly the same.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I just play without vsync, I don't really notice much tearing in this game anyway.


Same here.

On the other completely separate topic of tic rate, a 60hz tic rate server is way more $? Kind of makes sense, but how much more $?


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Old, but this is my favorite episode of BFF's:


General made that episode and the minimap with the Octopus, then a tank

On the side note, they killed engineer SRAW and SMAW hits are now unreliable, because it may or may not kill both people or the chopper for that matter if you hit the smaw now.

Literally killed 1 person, but not the other, chopper flew away safely with no damage. Then killed 2 people but not the chopper, stole it flew away. Killed 2 people and a chopper at 100%.

What a f..... 

Taking a break, and playing Insurgency. This patch upset me.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Same here.
> 
> On the other completely separate topic of tic rate, a 60hz tic rate server is way more $? Kind of makes sense, but how much more $?


I limit FPS to 143 using the config file (V-sync is off). No tearing here.









AFAIK 60 Hz is $25 more a month with NFO servers. Link: https://www.nfoservers.com/


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> He's mad cause now when he snipes from the carriers or some far off rooftop or mountain away from any objectives he doesn't make as many points off that one headshot.
> 
> Recon class still plays exactly the same.


Oh, someone was complaining about the marksman bonus in game. It's a set amount now instead of increasing with distance, something like that?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Same here.
> 
> On the other completely separate topic of tic rate, a 60hz tic rate server is way more $? Kind of makes sense, but how much more $?


I think it depends on the host but one admin I was chatting with said their host charged nearly double for 60hz.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Can you elaborate?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> He's mad cause now when he snipes from the carriers or some far off rooftop or mountain away from any objectives he doesn't make as many points off that one headshot.
> 
> Recon class still plays exactly the same.


Recon class is already the hardest assuming you aren't sniping from a carrier, especially for leveling up or points. To give you an idea of how easy it is to play all the classes, I've played each at least 4x less than Recon yet I have barely lower class score than 4x more time on recon. I'm not playing ultra lame carrier camping recon either, I cap plenty on most maps. It's just that now without the bonus points from marksman you are forced to play objectives at all times, something that recon class that by default is actually the worst at. DICE doesn't seem to understand that recon can actually clear objectives from a distance, now unless you actually just want to play recon for the hell of it, there is almost no benefit to actually playing it for score, from a distance or up close (because of the disadvantage).

I understand this was to punish mainly the carrier campers, but honestly those guys rarely were getting points anyway outside a few exceptions here and there. Just sucks because it punishes mid-range snipers too. Just because I'm not capping objectives doesn't mean I'm not being extremely helpful, I clear objectives and spot people far more than most people playing other classes, now I just don't get rewarded for it.

TLR DICE fails to understand objectives once again.


----------



## bigjdubb

Assault is my go to class (40 stars) but recon is my second (21 stars) but I don't use sniper rifles very often. I think recon is the best class to cap with because of tugs and beacon, I just use carbines and shotguns.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Assault is my go to class (40 stars) but recon is my second (21 stars) but I don't use sniper rifles very often. I think recon is the best class to cap with because of tugs and beacon, I just use carbines and shotguns.


Carbines or DMR and some c4 and a beacon and snipers can really deal some damage. I find myself playing sniper more and more lately. Plant that beacon just out of sight before heading into the objective and then be that persistent thorn until the base is yours, lol.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Assault is my go to class (40 stars) but recon is my second (21 stars) but I don't use sniper rifles very often. I think recon is the best class to cap with because of tugs and beacon, I just use carbines and shotguns.


That kind of defeats the purpose of the class to me. I hate recon players using shotguns or carbines lol.

ALSO, NEW BFF!!


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Oh, someone was complaining about the marksman bonus in game. It's a set amount now instead of increasing with distance, something like that?
> 
> .


Yes exactly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Recon class is already the hardest assuming you aren't sniping from a carrier, especially for leveling up or points. To give you an idea of how easy it is to play all the classes, I've played each at least 4x less than Recon yet I have barely lower class score than 4x more time on recon. I'm not playing ultra lame carrier camping recon either, I cap plenty on most maps. It's just that now without the bonus points from marksman you are forced to play objectives at all times, something that recon class that by default is actually the worst at. DICE doesn't seem to understand that recon can actually clear objectives from a distance, now unless you actually just want to play recon for the hell of it, there is almost no benefit to actually playing it for score, from a distance or up close (because of the disadvantage).
> 
> I understand this was to punish mainly the carrier campers, but honestly those guys rarely were getting points anyway outside a few exceptions here and there. Just sucks because it punishes mid-range snipers too. Just because I'm not capping objectives doesn't mean I'm not being extremely helpful, I clear objectives and spot people far more than most people playing other classes, now I just don't get rewarded for it.
> 
> TLR DICE fails to understand objectives once again.


It puts the recon class more in line score wise with the rest of the classes. Before you needed to cap 3 bases and kill a couple of guys to match the points of that one 1000m headshot from a camping sniper.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Yes exactly.
> It puts the recon class more in line score wise with the rest of the classes. Before you needed to cap 3 bases and kill a couple of guys to match the points of that one 1000m headshot from a camping sniper.


Yeah hitting those long distance shots rarely was effective for scoring for people though.If anything it should have capped at 300m, meet half way before removal.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Are there many 1km head shots though? I don't play recon much and my longest hs is 490m or so, and had a 512m one in bf3 , those with 8x and 12x scopes respectively. I play rush 90% of time and semi aggressively as recon, those long ones happened in firestorm 2014 and caspian border where maps are wide open.


----------



## bigjdubb

I couldn't imagine shooting from that far away, my longest is like 360m. I hate snipers set up way the heck up in the mountains, about as ineffective as as it gets in BF. If this new marksman thing keeps guys from doing that then I'm all for it.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> That kind of defeats the purpose of the class to me. I hate recon players using shotguns or carbines lol.
> 
> ALSO, NEW BFF!!


Lol that fits perfectly. I just came back into playing tonight after a fair amount of time away and one round I was SL (automatically) and while trying to mark a tank I kept saying Attack/Defend instead of marking it.... it annoyed me.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> I don't notice any lag problems on the higher tic rate servers, but I also don't notice any sort of improvements.


^this. Haven't seen a lick of improvement.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Assault is my go to class (40 stars) but recon is my second (21 stars) but I don't use sniper rifles very often. I think recon is the best class to cap with because of tugs and beacon, I just use carbines and shotguns.


Pretty much this. Fave is tackling Pearl Market's center flag and holding alone with either a Shotty or Mtar.


----------



## SgtRotty

Mtar FTW!!


----------



## SalmonTaco

I have over 7500 MTAR kills - it works. Love that weapon.

I have recently tried out the recon class - I am hooked on sniping heli pilots. It is incredibly satisfying when you succeed.


----------



## Airrick10

Any SNIPER ONLY servers out there???? There used to be one, but it's no longer available


----------



## yiannis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGzVhQl12tM hope you like it............


----------



## saint19

Just to remember...

Today is the release of the Dragon Valley map...


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Oh yeah? Sweet. I started playing again only recently post-summer and I am loving Operation Outbreak.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Just to remember...
> 
> Today is the release of the Dragon Valley map...


Woot! I forgot about the release, I started playing that dying light game and haven't logged into Origin since I started it.


----------



## Archea47

The new map is pretty great but it seemed each server we tried had performance issues. Anyone else observed this issue?


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yiannis*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGzVhQl12tM hope you like it............


So do you just record nonstop to cap all the lucky shots or are you just REALLY good?

God damn some of those were impressive.


----------



## xTristinx

Meh i thoguh everyone was div 1 for sniper rifles on pc? My longest headshot was about 812m but i hit 500-600m headshots a lot you just have to learn bullet drop and using the markings on the scope


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTristinx*
> 
> Meh i thoguh everyone was div 1 for sniper rifles on pc? My longest headshot was about 812m but i hit 500-600m headshots a lot you just have to learn bullet drop and using the markings on the scope


I am Div I on sniper rifle...

SRR-61 longest headshot: 856m

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/saint2619/stats/289618025/pc/


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> The new map is pretty great but it seemed each server we tried had performance issues. Anyone else observed this issue?


Very smooth for me at mix of high and ultra 1440p no AA besides a round of tdm 64 at new noshahr where for 5 seconds there was a peculiar frame rate hitch.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> The new map is pretty great but it seemed each server we tried had performance issues. Anyone else observed this issue?


I noticed this as well. It seems like no matter what server I joined people were complaining about rubberbanding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Very smooth for me at mix of high and ultra 1440p no AA besides a round of tdm 64 at new noshahr where for 5 seconds there was a peculiar frame rate hitch.


I think he meant server performance not your local machines performance.


----------



## SalmonTaco

I played a round of the new map last night and had rubberbanding issues as well.

Still had a lot of fun tho, managed to snipe a pilot out of the attack heli


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> I noticed this as well. It seems like no matter what server I joined people were complaining about rubberbanding.
> I think he meant server performance not your local machines performance.


No rubberbanding felt whatsoever. I am playing on european servers.

On a different note, I find the new noshahr kinda disapointing. It is as if the paths surrounding the central area with the containers are wider now,which means that if you want to travel from the north spawn to the centre you are very exposed to sniper fire from afar or normal fire from the ground. Top level doesn't have the trains as cover any more which allows enemy infantry to approach the area safely and ambush those that jump down. Too often one side gets shoehorned at that spawn. I understand that BF4 is nowhere as close quarters friendly as BF3 was but this map simply doesn't work as well now. Or at least this is what it seems to me.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Maybe the system was taxed in general as many people were still downloading idk


----------



## saint19

This is the same "problem" as always...new DLC or new "feature" and all we go to download and play...you can have a lot of server but at some point...the request could be too much for handle.


----------



## rodaduck

ill chime in div longest 1920m headshot and 1500 before that ..and I suck


----------



## rodaduck

I started sniping , I love to snipe then American sniper was out and bam everyone is a sniper(joke) but when I snipe 1 am mainly looking for other snipers k/d does not matter to me I am mainly a support guy trying to get the good guy in , so I now mainly play support , been trying to up me game but what bugs the **** out of me is snipers in close qtr battle with a 8 power scope and can bleed on me in less then a second and I am dead in one shot , I would never be able to even get a 8 power work in close qtrs. I can take so now I am disliking snipers and I hunt them with a lmg rpk-12 and it does very well ..it would be cool if the was a sniper server. this is all I got nothing important but it was time i said something in the group ..hahah until next time


----------



## yiannis

i play aggresive recon my friend and only for the objective...after so much practise theres no lucky shot for me....check my stats and add me if you want to play together...


----------



## saint19

So...

Which are your nicks @rodaduck and @yiannis...I would liek to add both of you to improve my skills.


----------



## rodaduck

honestly i am not that good , i am pretty good at sniper I have almost 800 hours in this game and my skills do not improve at the rate they should , aim consistent , I don't care about my k/d ratio and I would rather play on the losing team even more so if its a slaughter..im only just getting into learning how to do the squad leader thing ,,I've been a lone wolf the whole time but will take one for the team ..there are some damn good players out there ..my problem is I am old and stubborn. You can add me wont hurt nothing and maybe both can learn something , nickname is "RARODEMICH" and I have a one man platoon called"LMB" HAHAH


----------



## yiannis

MrPainZZ is my nick mate add me.....http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/MrPainZZ/stats/930284327/pc/ For those guys that going in to a conquest mode just only to have a headshot from 1200m please dont do that...you ruin the game....its a conquest and you have to take flags...play the objective play for the team win the game....


----------



## tristanbear

I am the worst BF player on the planet.


----------



## mrtbahgs

So you must be one of those players that takes a helicopter just to fly somewhere and ditch it in mid air to get a sniper post or something, TKs a lot in hardcore servers, and never drops ammo or health packs even though they are equipped


----------



## sinnedone

I stopped playing hardcore. Too many campy snipers, and constant team kills.

Plus no 3rd person in vehicles annoys me as well.


----------



## pez

Tanks are already OP in BF4...and more so in HC, so I appreciated it being that way in HC for BC2.


----------



## Archea47

Yeah in HC even the passenger turret pushes over troops like paper

It makes run&gunning the SRR61 with FLIR and laser sight more viable though


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Well I started playing again today for the first time in three months and immediately got permabanned from one of my favorite servers for being in the OCN platoon.

Thanks guys?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Well I started playing again today for the first time in three months and immediately got permabanned from one of my favorite servers for being in the OCN platoon.
> 
> Thanks guys?


what server?


----------



## CoreyL4

Lol that is funny.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> what server?


24/7 pistol/knife only on op locker.


----------



## Tony_Montana

There is an offer 20€ for the premium edition.
Last time i played BF was BF Company 2.
Do you think its a good idea to start BF again?
Are there any people still playing BF4 online?
Will i have problem with more experienced players online cause i have almost 5 years to play FPS?
Αnd one more question. Is it better to buy the standard or the premium edition?


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tony_Montana*
> 
> There is an offer 20€ for the premium edition.
> Last time i played BF was BF Company 2.
> Do you think its a good idea to start BF again?
> Are there any people still playing BF4 online?
> Will i have problem with more experienced players online cause i have almost 5 years to play FPS?
> Αnd one more question. Is it better to buy the standard or the premium edition?


BF4 is still very populated and I can find Servers that run DLC maps easily. So in my book premium is worth the extra cost exactly because DLC maps are better - vanilla ones are pretty generic. About skill , there are servers that are run by clans/communities that are pretty hardcore and attract very good players so just try to avoid those and you'll be fine. The learning curve is not too steep on infantry combat and you will unlock quickly some good guns. Jets and helis now, are a different story but they are totally optional.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tony_Montana*
> 
> There is an offer 20€ for the premium edition.
> Last time i played BF was BF Company 2.
> Do you think its a good idea to start BF again?
> Are there any people still playing BF4 online?
> Will i have problem with more experienced players online cause i have almost 5 years to play FPS?
> Αnd one more question. Is it better to buy the standard or the premium edition?


You should get at least a years worth of online play out of it. BF5 should be coming out around October 2016 and it will take a few months after that for people to start migrating in big enough numbers to slow down BF4 servers. Unless they knock it out of the park with BF5.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> 24/7 pistol/knife only on op locker.


If that is the ML (Meatlocker) platoon server, PM me your info/Origin name. I'm an ML admin and I can look into it. I seriously doubt that is the reason you were banned if you were playing in our server (having OCN as your tag).


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If that is the ML (Meatlocker) platoon server, PM me your info/Origin name. I'm an ML admin and I can look into it. I seriously doubt that is the reason you were banned if you were playing in our server (having OCN as your tag).


Does those server have ping restriction?


----------



## bigjdubb

Meatlocker servers do. I can't remember what the limit is but I'm pretty sure it varies between peak and off peak times.


----------



## Tony_Montana

Guys thanks for the infos
One last question?
Whats the difference between premium edition and premium membership?


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If that is the ML (Meatlocker) platoon server, PM me your info/Origin name. I'm an ML admin and I can look into it. I seriously doubt that is the reason you were banned if you were playing in our server (having OCN as your tag).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Does those server have ping restriction?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Meatlocker servers do. I can't remember what the limit is but I'm pretty sure it varies between peak and off peak times.


Yes, the ML server. I ended up going into the server's teamspeak channel, they told me to sign up for the forums and message the admin. I did so but he hasn't gotten back to me yet.

I didn't screencap the message it gave me but it was something along the lines of "Salty platoon with bigots and racists. Go away." My ping was pretty OK, not great as I'm on the east coast but well within the limits.

My origin/BF4 name are both the same as mine here. If you don't mind looking into it I'd appreciate it. I was banned within a minute of joining, haven't played BF4 at all in the previous 3 or 4 months. There used to be another pistol/knife OpLocker only server but it went down since I last played.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Yes, the ML server. I ended up going into the server's teamspeak channel, they told me to sign up for the forums and message the admin. I did so but he hasn't gotten back to me yet.
> 
> I didn't screencap the message it gave me but it was something along the lines of "Salty platoon with bigots and racists. Go away." My ping was pretty OK, not great as I'm on the east coast but well within the limits.
> 
> My origin/BF4 name are both the same as mine here. If you don't mind looking into it I'd appreciate it. I was banned within a minute of joining, haven't played BF4 at all in the previous 3 or 4 months. There used to be another pistol/knife OpLocker only server but it went down since I last played.


Heh Meatlocker huh...that's curious, last week I got banned from their pistol server for a month for throwing a grenade. I'm pretty sure I didn't throw one, since I definitely had my shock paddles out and was reviving someone.

Also it was a admin typed message instead of the auto admin kick for explosives. I guess they must've gotten mad when I was explaining how having a score of 240 kills and 30 deaths (8/1 KDR) is a statistical anomaly and thus falls outside the standard deviation of highs and lows of the normal bell curve in statistics, and how a certain player named plussssss never seems to have a bad game. The normal highs are between 2/1 and 3/1 kdr for the the top players and this dude is consistently at 5/1 - 8/1 every game? Yeah ok, I'm sorry there's something very questionable about that. I've seen plenty of people getting banned who claimed they were legit. Sadly the amount of gullible people in this game is hilarious.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Does those server have ping restriction?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Meatlocker servers do. I can't remember what the limit is but I'm pretty sure it varies between peak and off peak times.


Yes, the ping limiter kicks in when servers are in high-population mode (40+ users). We run three 64 player servers.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Yes, the ML server. I ended up going into the server's teamspeak channel, they told me to sign up for the forums and message the admin. I did so but he hasn't gotten back to me yet.
> 
> I didn't screencap the message it gave me but it was something along the lines of "Salty platoon with bigots and racists. Go away." My ping was pretty OK, not great as I'm on the east coast but well within the limits.
> 
> My origin/BF4 name are both the same as mine here. If you don't mind looking into it I'd appreciate it. I was banned within a minute of joining, haven't played BF4 at all in the previous 3 or 4 months. There used to be another pistol/knife OpLocker only server but it went down since I last played.


Thanks for the update. Who did you message/PM specifically? It's best if you post in the ban appeal section of the ML forum. If you do so I can follow that thread and help out as much as I can.

EDIT - no need for you to start a thread in the ML forum. I already have. I'll be in touch with you as soon as we get it sorted out.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*
> 
> Heh Meatlocker huh...that's curious, last week I got banned from their pistol server for a month for throwing a grenade. I'm pretty sure I didn't throw one, since I definitely had my shock paddles out and was reviving someone.
> 
> Also it was a admin typed message instead of the auto admin kick for explosives. I guess they must've gotten mad when I was explaining how having a score of 240 kills and 30 deaths (8/1 KDR) is a statistical anomaly and thus falls outside the standard deviation of highs and lows of the normal bell curve in statistics, and how a certain player named plussssss never seems to have a bad game. The normal highs are between 2/1 and 3/1 kdr for the the top players and this dude is consistently at 5/1 - 8/1 every game? Yeah ok, I'm sorry there's something very questionable about that. I've seen plenty of people getting banned who claimed they were legit. Sadly the amount of gullible people in this game is hilarious.


Sounds like the grenade issue you had is the well-known "nade bait" bug. You killed a player and basically you now become the "owner" of his cooked nade. If it kills someone you get the credit unfortunately. We do not allow explosives in the Locker server. I suggest you appeal in the ML forum if you want to come back. We generally forgive nade baiting.

The player you mention is being watched VERY closely. He has submitted game play videos to us to prove he is legit, and so far we have not found evidence of cheating. We will continue to watch him. Also keep in mind that Fairfight will detect and ban for a "statistical anomaly" as you stated.

In closing I want to state that ML runs a tight ship. If you want well admined BF4 servers free of racism, hate speech and bigotry, mature players are welcome to join us.


----------



## jdstock76

Ok so most of you know how much I love to bash BF4 .... howerver .... I played around 12 or so hours of the new maps as well as all the game modes. Well done! I must say they are excellent. A bit quirky at times but well made and thought out. And the biggest thing ... FUN! Vanilla BF4 still blows butt though!


----------



## the9quad

This Easter EGG, oh my:


----------



## Porter_

wow that easter egg is pretty involved. kudos to Jack Frags and company for figuring it out. cool of DICE to do stuff like this (and also pretty damn nerdy, which i like).


----------



## sinnedone

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but it looks like only one person can get a code per round?


----------



## saint19

Those Easter EGG gives something special in the game? Like guns or dog tags?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Those Easter EGG gives something special in the game? Like guns or dog tags?


This one gives the DICE LA camo once only reserved for DICE employees


----------



## saint19

So, seems that I would have to look for all those Easter egg and see what they unlock...uhh, not funny.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Thanks for the update. Who did you message/PM specifically? It's best if you post in the ban appeal section of the ML forum. If you do so I can follow that thread and help out as much as I can.
> 
> EDIT - no need for you to start a thread in the ML forum. I already have. I'll be in touch with you as soon as we get it sorted out.


I ended up PMing Stryfe. It was sorted out, thank you.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I ended up PMing Stryfe. It was sorted out, thank you.


Good! Thank you for being patient.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> So, seems that I would have to look for all those Easter egg and see what they unlock...uhh, not funny.


Yeah seriously. I stopped bothering trying to fill all the achievements, etc.

Having had Premium from the beginning, I still find the Vanilla maps (Rogue Transmission, Hainan Resort, Lancang Dam, Golmund Railway, Paracel Storm, Zavod 311) to be the best ones. I've had some great times on Guilan Peaks, Propaganda, Lost Islands and the new Dragon Valley, but most often I just want to play the listed Vanillas


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Bought BF4 Premium even though I dont play the game that much just because I got 4K screen and BF4 just runs so well with my system.


----------



## DesmoLocke

Yeah the performance DICE has been able to get out of the Frostbite engine is impressive along with the visuals.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Love when you can pick up the game after not playing seriously for a while and absolutely kill it.

The game is so much more fun when you do well.


----------



## Oj010

The nerfed incendiaries (while rightly so) have broken Operation Lockers quite badly. It's not near impossible to break into C from snow as you have two snipers chilling in the tower and a group crouching on the stairs waiting for you to show yourself. An incendiary used to push that group down at least one level, now it makes them back off a few steps. Grrr.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Bought BF4 Premium even though I dont play the game that much just because I got 4K screen and BF4 just runs so well with my system.


Which 4K monitor did you pick up?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Which 4K monitor did you pick up?


Philips 4065UC.


----------



## Sam1990

Quick question: anyone having luck with the 60 tickrate servers? Seems like I always crash after about 30 minutes of playing. According to the info displayed in the game, you should be running framerates closer to or above the server tickrate. Well, that's nice and all but I'm not really looking to spend $300+ on a monitor that has a refresh rate higher than 60hz. Any remedy for this or am I SOL?


----------



## Archea47

Hey Sam,

Could be a long shot: Are you running out of pagefile? My Bf4 used to crash sometimes on big maps until I increased it. You could see in HWINFO if free page file runs out

No problem here with 60hz


----------



## iARDAs

Anyone from Europe playing the game? Wanna squad up?


----------



## Sam1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Hey Sam,
> 
> Could be a long shot: Are you running out of pagefile? My Bf4 used to crash sometimes on big maps until I increased it. You could see in HWINFO if free page file runs out
> 
> No problem here with 60hz


Haven't thought about that, will check it out when I get home. Thanks!


----------



## 96accord

I'm always looking for other people to game with... If you want add me to Origin ----> thereal96accord

I wish Origin would raise the max friends to over 100... I always have to delete people so I can add more!


----------



## tango bango

Got a question ? I was trying to play on a server that needs Legacy Operations . I found it, and tried to buy it (free). I don't see any download . At the check out it has a small print that says you may need the base game . I have premium account . Any ideals ?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Got a question ? I was trying to play on a server that needs Legacy Operations . I found it, and tried to buy it (free). I don't see any download . At the check out it has a small print that says you may need the base game . I have premium account . Any ideals ?


When i got it it told me to download so i did.

When you click game detail in Origin > At the bottom there are ADD-ON & Bonuses.

The one at the top is Legacy Operations.


----------



## 96accord

Yeah try what Zealot said.

That's all I did and it worked.


----------



## 96accord

Did you just buy premium or the game also? You need to buy the game not just premium. How much did you pay? Do you see the game in Origin under your games?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *96accord*
> 
> Did you just buy premium or the game also? You need to buy the game not just premium. How much did you pay? Do you see the game in Origin under your games?


I had the game since launch and only bought the Premium. There was also a option to Buy Game+Premium.


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> When i got it it told me to download so i did.
> 
> When you click game detail in Origin > At the bottom there are ADD-ON & Bonuses.
> 
> The one at the top is Legacy Operations.


That worked . Thank you .


----------



## snow cakes

has anyone achieved getting the DICE LA White Body camo by doing the easter egg on Dragon Valley?


----------



## bigjdubb

I have only read people chatting about it in game. What all has to be done?


----------



## 96accord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes*
> 
> has anyone achieved getting the DICE LA White Body camo by doing the easter egg on Dragon Valley?


Too much work


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *96accord*
> 
> Too much work


This^

Not to mention only one person can do it per round so if someone waits by the pad they'll get your code. Dice trolling at its best


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes*
> 
> has anyone achieved getting the DICE LA White Body camo by doing the easter egg on Dragon Valley?


I have it as does half my platoon. It's a 200 person platoon.









It can be had easily, with the right tools. You need 1 person on each of the buttons and someone counting the lights. There is an app for the Morse code, to get the activation code.

Also helps to have a server dedicated to this. As soon as you get a code for someone, restart the map (you must be an admin to do this) and get the next code.


----------



## bigjdubb

This is for a camo for your guns or something?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> This is for a camo for your guns or something?


It's a camo for your soldier's clothing. Your player model will look like a DICE LA employee's special camo.


----------



## bigjdubb

Oh, I don't think I have ever changed my players camo.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Just watched it and man it's such a hard puzzle.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Just watched it and man it's such a hard puzzle.


There is a tool to solve the switch "puzzle", and a phone app to decode the Morse code. Really not hard if you have those tools.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> There is a tool to solve the switch "puzzle", and a phone app to decode the Morse code. Really not hard if you have those tools.


Link to tool and phone app please.

Found both Apps. You need at least 2 people to do this fast. 1 person takes too long.


----------



## 96accord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Oh, I don't think I have ever changed my players camo.


^ This. I could care less about the camo...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *96accord*
> 
> ^ This. I could care less about the camo...


Its not about that. I have not played BF4 in ages and last night i tried to do with for 2:30 hours and had fun even though I failed. Can't wait to go again and try it tonight.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Link to tool and phone app please.
> 
> Found both Apps. You need at least 2 people to do this fast. 1 person takes too long.


If you have 8 people, you can get about 4 codes an hour, if they know where to find the buttons. 1 person on each of the 7 buttons, and 1 counting lights. The map must be restarted after each code is obtained (requires a server admin present).


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If you have 8 people, you can get about 4 codes an hour, if they know where to find the buttons. 1 person on each of the 7 buttons, and 1 counting lights. The map must be restarted after each code is obtained (requires a server admin present).


Dam that sucks. How often do servers restart?


----------



## tristanbear

The ones I play on tend to restart only once or twice a day. (from what i've seen)


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> The ones I play on tend to restart only once or twice a day. (from what i've seen)


Wow that is even worse. I though i will get it tonight for sure but it looks like it will not happen. Is there a way to know if a server has not been used?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Wow that is even worse. I though i will get it tonight for sure but it looks like it will not happen. Is there a way to know if a server has not been used?


If the lights are all on, someone has solved the puzzle.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If the lights are all on, someone has solved the puzzle.


Ok so if they are not then I can just go ahead and do it.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Ok so if they are not then I can just go ahead and do it.


Yes, unless someone was being obnoxious and flipped a switch off.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I just completed it and turned all 20 lights on. Now I just dont get how to read the code. I tried phone app but it does nothing. I recorded the last bit of the code before the server restarted. Can anyone read the message for me? I am uploading a Youtube video right now.


----------



## mrtbahgs

As far as I know I have always had this "problem" in BF4 and perhaps I have the terminology wrong, but to me it is backwards.

When flying a jet I feel like my Pitch movements are reversed. To clear it up right now, NO i am NOT set to inverted.
To be 100% sure, Pitch Up = nose moves up = gain altitude?

If I mouse up, the jet noses up, perfect!
But if I press the up arrow key, which is also named as pitch up in the bindings, the nose goes down. ***?

This is wrong, right? Bugged or something maybe? Or is this how it is for everyone else?

I think i finally reversed them by saying pitch up = down key and pitch down = up key, but its sad to have to do that and I just want to be clear that something is indeed not working properly.

Also to take it one final step, when most people fly, they turn and pitch to turn faster, correct?
And the pitch you would want is to pitch up with the nose going up or into the middle of the turn, correct?

It sounds dumb to me to have to post, but its bothered me enough to want clarification if this is just me or how the game is intended or if I misunderstand the word "up" when it comes to pitch.


----------



## Robilar

A couple of questions:

Is there any way to disable the blood effects shown on screen when you get hit?

Also, I am using a custom .cfg file. I noticed that when I change the graphic settings ingame to higher (currently at auto), some of the settings in the cfg file are lost. Is there a way to prevent this or am I doing something wrong? I can now run the game at Ultra and still get 200 FPS with my new monitor but want to have the benefits of all the cfg entries.

Thanks

Here is what I am running in my cfg file.

Also is there a command to disable audio chat by default? It's annoying to have to disable it every time I play.

WorldRender.TransparencyShadowMapsEnable 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurEnable 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurForceOn 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurFixedShutterTime 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurMax 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurQuality 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurMaxSampleCount 0
WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapEnable 0
WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapResolution 256
WorldRender.LightTileCsPathEnable 0
RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 0
PostProcess.DynamicAOEnable 0
PerfOverlay.DrawFPS 1
GameTime.MaxVariableFps 200


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> A couple of questions:
> 
> Is there any way to disable the blood effects shown on screen when you get hit?
> 
> Also, I am using a custom .cfg file. I noticed that when I change the graphic settings ingame to higher (currently at auto), some of the settings in the cfg file are lost. Is there a way to prevent this or am I doing something wrong? I can now run the game at Ultra and still get 200 FPS with my new monitor but want to have the benefits of all the cfg entries.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Here is what I am running in my cfg file to keep settings from being overridden
> 
> Also is there a command to disable audio chat by default? It's annoying to have to disable it every time I play.
> 
> WorldRender.TransparencyShadowMapsEnable 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurEnable 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurForceOn 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurFixedShutterTime 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurMax 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurQuality 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurMaxSampleCount 0
> WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapEnable 0
> WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapResolution 256
> WorldRender.LightTileCsPathEnable 0
> RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 0
> PostProcess.DynamicAOEnable 0
> PerfOverlay.DrawFPS 1
> GameTime.MaxVariableFps 200


You could make the cfg file read only.


----------



## 96accord

You don't want to see the blood?


----------



## bigjdubb

I think that doing something that removes the blood from the screen would cross the line into modding for an advantage over other players. Wouldn't be much different than modding to remove smoke or sun glare.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> You could make the cfg file read only.


What effect would making the file read only have?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> What effect would making the file read only have?


Not sure, he said his settings keep getting overriden, which I have never seen in BF4. So it was just a suggestion.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> You could make the cfg file read only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What effect would making the file read only have?
Click to expand...

Read Only means the file can't be modified (or at least shouldn't be able to) by the system. So it won't get overwritten if it is. If it is being completely ignored then this probably won't do anything.


----------



## falcon26

What mouse DPI do most people use and what sensitivity do most people use in game?


----------



## IAmKhyam

Soldier:
in-game. 50%
dpi. 1000 or 1500

Vehicle:
in game. 100%
dpi. 2000. I only use the heli's, and I'm partial to the scout. I prefer them to feel more agile. My control bindings are also set so the mouse x-axis is yaw. mouse y-axis is pitch.


----------



## Mike1111

YUM!


----------



## Mhill2029

Been experiencing this recently when playing BF4, for some reason it's using a lot of memory and sometimes gets as high as 9GB of ram being used (according to MSI Afterburner). Throughout play you can see it steadily climbing over time, any ideas as to what is going on? Using 361.60 WHQL's.

I assumed a memory leak, but I was sure that was fixed sometime ago and that was to do with VRAM not system RAM.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Been experiencing this recently when playing BF4, for some reason it's using a lot of memory and sometimes gets as high as 9GB of ram being used (according to MSI Afterburner). Throughout play you can see it steadily climbing over time, any ideas as to what is going on? Using 361.60 WHQL's.
> 
> I assumed a memory leak, but I was sure that was fixed sometime ago and that was to do with VRAM not system RAM.


It's normal, I have the exact same. BF4 uses a lot of memory. I'm playing right now and it's on 9.87gb used.


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> What mouse DPI do most people use and what sensitivity do most people use in game?


800 dpi, about 10% sensitivity, between 40 and 50cm 360 (don't remember exactly what it's at right now)


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> What mouse DPI do most people use and what sensitivity do most people use in game?


I'm no longer playing BF4 but Iike 800 CPI no sensitivity.

I think in general you will find a higher percentage playing low sensitivity in FPS games.


----------



## KraziKarl

Anyone use an OCN emblem? It infuriates me that I can't upload an image file to convert and I'm lazy so I wanted to ask here before I made one


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KraziKarl*
> 
> Anyone use an OCN emblem? It infuriates me that I can't upload an image file to convert and I'm lazy so I wanted to ask here before I made one


Join the platoon for OCN


----------



## KraziKarl

I applied. Looks like there are 21 slots left currently. BF4 name is 'Interfere'


----------



## Archea47

1500dpi on foot and 2500 when gunning. The dpi switch is such a boon for turrets and tvmissle


----------



## banging34hzs

2000 DPI on foot and 3000 DPI while flying/gunning and yes in game is set high as well.


----------



## saint19

1200 DPI on foot...3500 on planes and cars.


----------



## Mhill2029

Something that's been bugging me lately with BF4 is my top GPU seems to clock down to 1126Mhz core and fluctuate between 1126 and 1327, all 3 other cards sit @ 1327 and stay there. It's not something i noticed before, so it could be due to the last 3 or 4 driver revisions, but it is annoying. Doesn't happen with any benchmarks or other games....

I'm running 1440p since i can't play in surround due to BF4 looking terrible and stretched on the side monitors and it's not exactly fluid regardless of frame rate. Thought it may be down to low usage per card due to resolution, but why the top card is only affected is puzzling. It is not thermal throttling since i don't exceed 62c, so we can rule that out.

Any ideas?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Something that's been bugging me lately with BF4 is my top GPU seems to clock down to 1126Mhz core and fluctuate between 1126 and 1327, all 3 other cards sit @ 1327 and stay there. It's not something i noticed before, so it could be due to the last 3 or 4 driver revisions, but it is annoying. Doesn't happen with any benchmarks or other games....
> 
> I'm running 1440p since i can't play in surround due to BF4 looking terrible and stretched on the side monitors and it's not exactly fluid regardless of frame rate. Thought it may be down to low usage per card due to resolution, but why the top card is only affected is puzzling. It is not thermal throttling since i don't exceed 62c, so we can rule that out.
> 
> Any ideas?


Do you have the framerate unlocked in your user.cfg? If not, you are probably just hitting the cap. Try setting max frames to something like 600 see if that makes a diff.


----------



## Robilar

Any way to unlock campaign weapons without suffering through the campaign? I've tried it a few times and get so frustrated I give up.

I'd really like to get the assault rifle but no way to do so.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Any way to unlock campaign weapons without suffering through the campaign? I've tried it a few times and get so frustrated I give up.
> 
> I'd really like to get the assault rifle but no way to do so.


Just do it on easy and it's a breeze.

Otherwise, other than paying, I think not.


----------



## Robilar

I tried that but get stuck in the wierdest spots. On some ship level swimming, it literally took me half an hour to swim through a tiny corridor. Stupid stupid campaign....

Plus the campaign will not save my progress. If I finish a section and leave when I come back I have to start over from beginning.

turns out there are tons of players that are having the progress save not working. My biggest issue is that I do not have several hours to play through it in one shot. I have never been able to save my progress (although in battlelog it shows progress and my unlocks remain).

Having to start this crap over every time is driving me nuts. Turns out there are several thousand other players with the same issue.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I tried that but get stuck in the wierdest spots. On some ship level swimming, it literally took me half an hour to swim through a tiny corridor. Stupid stupid campaign....
> 
> Plus the campaign will not save my progress. If I finish a section and leave when I come back I have to start over from beginning.
> 
> turns out there are tons of players that are having the progress save not working. My biggest issue is that I do not have several hours to play through it in one shot. I have never been able to save my progress (although in battlelog it shows progress and my unlocks remain).
> 
> Having to start this crap over every time is driving me nuts. Turns out there are several thousand other players with the same issue.


I beat the campaign with exactly 0 issues.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I tried that but get stuck in the wierdest spots. On some ship level swimming, it literally took me half an hour to swim through a tiny corridor. Stupid stupid campaign....
> 
> Plus the campaign will not save my progress. If I finish a section and leave when I come back I have to start over from beginning.
> 
> turns out there are tons of players that are having the progress save not working. My biggest issue is that I do not have several hours to play through it in one shot. I have never been able to save my progress (although in battlelog it shows progress and my unlocks remain).
> 
> Having to start this crap over every time is driving me nuts. Turns out there are several thousand other players with the same issue.


Did you see if you can use someone's "save file"? I'm not sure if the game works that way or not. I remember at least one game breaking bug on campaign where I jumped through the map and then it autosaved... had to restart the whole chapter or whatever.


----------



## Robilar

I finally had to restart and do the whole bloody thing over... What a pain.


----------



## brazilianloser

Started playing again out of boredom... but it keeps making my Nvidia drivers.


----------



## jdstock76

People still play this?

I thought Squad and Rainbow Six was where's at?


----------



## Nephurus

I still love this game and tried to use the trial version to see if i would want to get it for pc ( was using it on console) but it lags hardcore and never fully loads


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> People still play this?
> 
> I thought Squad and Rainbow Six was where's at?


There was a few servers that seemed to be packing 64 non stop but sadly it's the only game that is currently causing my system to crash... Just patiently waiting for bf5


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> People still play this?
> 
> I thought Squad and Rainbow Six was where's at?


Thousands. I'm on a packed 64p running all DLC every night. I'm fact, the server belongs to a mod here on ocn.

The place to be is whatever game is fun for you!


----------



## the9quad

Yeah I think BF4 always has alot of people playing, not CS numbers, but I am pretty sure they are like #2 when it comes to shooter numbers. I don't play that often anymore, but every time I do, finding games is not an issue.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Thousands. I'm on a packed 64p running all DLC every night. I'm fact, the server belongs to a mod here on ocn.
> 
> The place to be is whatever game is fun for you!


What server you playing on brother? I am looking for a good server after getting perm banned from NTCC for being above average which to me seems like a good excuse for all of them being noobs and cry babies.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Thousands. I'm on a packed 64p running all DLC every night. I'm fact, the server belongs to a mod here on ocn.
> 
> *The place to be is whatever game is fun for you!*


*I agree!*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Yeah I think BF4 always has alot of people playing, not CS numbers, but I am pretty sure they are like #2 when it comes to shooter numbers. I don't play that often anymore, but every time I do, finding games is not an issue.


The game is still VERY active from what I can tell. I mostly play with fellow platoon members on the ML (MeatLocker) pistols only 64P server.

IMHO playing in a an active BF4 platoon with an active Teamspeak/Vent/Mumble server changes the experience completely (for the better).


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> *I agree!*
> The game is still VERY active from what I can tell. I mostly play with fellow platoon members on the ML (MeatLocker) pistols only 64P server.
> 
> *IMHO playing in a an active BF4 platoon with an active Teamspeak/Vent/Mumble server changes the experience completely (for the better).*


That's the best way, you have your games friends while you know some other guys and some other servers to play.

I have 3 weeks without play, but I hope come back tomorrow at night...


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I wish I had a better ping for the ML servers, they're all ~100ms for me which puts me at a disadvantage.


----------



## Nephurus

Still looking for a fix to this start up with 1 fps mess im dealing with , anyone else getting this ? windows 10 here with 362 drivers sli 980 ti


----------



## jdstock76

I was being sarcastic, hehehe!

I still like trolling BF4 once in a while. I think I actually prefer the maps of BF3 to be honest. My new current love is Squad. Not the reflex shooter that BF4 is but it offers what I'm looking for. On that note I'm curious to see what BF5 has to bring to the table.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I was being sarcastic, hehehe!
> 
> I still like trolling BF4 once in a while. I think I actually prefer the maps of BF3 to be honest. My new current love is Squad. Not the reflex shooter that BF4 is but it offers what I'm looking for. On that note I'm curious to see what BF5 has to bring to the table.


Couldn't agree more. BF3 maps were ingenious! I just felt like the scale of the maps were much more realistic/playable than BF4. I feel like they kind of catered to the larger, more vehicles, in bf4 rather than sticking to infantry like BF3 was. Especially with Close Quarters there were definitely some amazing maps!

I feel like if they would have launched a few more DLC's BF3 would have been more popular than BF4. I still like both, don't get me wrong, IMHO I prefer BF3.


----------



## RuneDunes

BF3 may have some better maps than 4, and was likely a better game at its prime than 4 was. But the fixed net code in BF4 completely outweighs anything that was better in BF3. I would rather take poorly designed maps over a terrible net code. I made a visit to BF3 several months ago and I could not stand playing more than 10 minutes simply because of the net code. I don't know how I managed to play that game for nearly 200 hours.


----------



## KraziKarl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RuneDunes*
> 
> BF3 may have some better maps than 4, and was likely a better game at its prime than 4 was. But the fixed net code in BF4 completely outweighs anything that was better in BF3. I would rather take poorly designed maps over a terrible net code. I made a visit to BF3 several months ago and I could not stand playing more than 10 minutes simply because of the net code. I don't know how I managed to play that game for nearly 200 hours.


Agreed. I'm a huge BF series fan and I barely played BF3 at all... I have over 800 hours on BF4 however and still going strong


----------



## brazilianloser

I am just hoping whatever they come with next has a more stable release. And that they wont take too long... bored without a good fps to play on my pc


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> I am just hoping whatever they come with next has a more stable release. And that they wont take too long... bored without a good fps to play on my pc


I think we'll see the new one this year, probably in time for xmas sales.

I agree, they really need a more stable release. But, one hopes with the development of the CTE, they have learned that they have to test on a wider scale before going production.


----------



## DoomDash

I'm level 137 but I haven't played much in recent times. I just wonder if it would be worth it to play out those next 3 levels, incase there is a reward in BF5 for hitting max level like there has been rewards for other previous game achievements (like the 3x scope for the deagle/m1911).

Speaking of which I can't wait to see what they have in store for Phantom program stuff in BF5, and I hope our Phantom program stuff some how carries over. I think that was one of my favorite things about BF4.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I'm level 137 but I haven't played much in recent times. I just wonder if it would be worth it to play out those next 3 levels, incase there is a reward in BF5 for hitting max level like there has been rewards for other previous game achievements (like the 3x scope for the deagle/m1911).
> 
> Speaking of which I can't wait to see what they have in store for Phantom program stuff in BF5, and I hope our Phantom program stuff some how carries over. I think that was one of my favorite things about BF4.


A few weeks back you killed me 3 times on Rogue Transmision map. I recognized your name and ''OCN'' emblem


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> A few weeks back you killed me 3 times on Rogue Transmision map. I recognized your name and ''OCN'' emblem










Glad I could kill you. I hadn't played in awhile I've def noticed I'm a lot worse than I was when I was active.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Couldn't agree more. BF3 maps were ingenious! I just felt like the scale of the maps were much more realistic/playable than BF4. I feel like they kind of catered to the larger, more vehicles, in bf4 rather than sticking to infantry like BF3 was. Especially with Close Quarters there were definitely some amazing maps!
> 
> I feel like if they would have launched a few more DLC's BF3 would have been more popular than BF4. I still like both, don't get me wrong, IMHO I prefer BF3.


I think they both cater to different aspects for different types of players. To me CQ in BF3 had a bit of CoD feel to it but it was AMAZING! They offer better vertical play. Aftermath maps were epic and offered great game play for any player.

BF4 had a longer life span I think due to the netcode issues and the community test server. Also with the less than successful release of Hardline people stayed with BF4.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RuneDunes*
> 
> BF3 may have some better maps than 4, and was likely a better game at its prime than 4 was. But the fixed net code in BF4 completely outweighs anything that was better in BF3. I would rather take poorly designed maps over a terrible net code. I made a visit to BF3 several months ago and I could not stand playing more than 10 minutes simply because of the net code. I don't know how I managed to play that game for nearly 200 hours.


Now I have a differing opinion. I thought at release BF3 was much better than BF4 at release. I definitely agree with you that going back to BF3 now it feels .... Off.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I think we'll see the new one this year, probably in time for xmas sales.
> 
> I agree, they really need a more stable release. But, one hopes with the development of the CTE, they have learned that they have to test on a wider scale before going production.






I'll just leave this here.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just leave this here.


I have to say, that all looks like a load of made up clickbait rubbish.

Bloke is probably trying to monetise his channel by essentially making crap up.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just leave this here.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say, that all looks like a load of made up clickbait rubbish.
> 
> Bloke is probably trying to monetise his channel by essentially making crap up.
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more. Video was worthless and showed zero...

Just play some BF4 for the first time in about 6 months this morning... obviously the fullest (real word) server was Operation Locker and all I get is a total nade fest... or RPG. Kind of sad for what its turned into unless you have strict rules on the server for 0 nades. Games like BFBC2 definitely didn't have this problem... It still was fun though! Definitely can tell I haven't played in a long time..lol everything moves so fast!!!!









The nice thing I did find out is my GTX970 strix can play bf4 with 2x MSAA and ultra no problem with adaptive vsync on and a 75Hz refresh rate. Frames never drop below 75FPS and my GPU doesn't top out at all...usually stays around 60-85% usage...


----------



## kikibgd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> That's the best way, you have your games friends while you know some other guys and some other servers to play.
> 
> I have 3 weeks without play, but I hope come back tomorrow at night...


There is some ocn platoon?
Add me
Kikibgd


----------



## Iceman2733

What servers you guys playing on? would love to play with some OCN members


----------



## kikibgd

Eu servers mostly England


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I have to say, that all looks like a load of made up clickbait rubbish.
> 
> Bloke is probably trying to monetise his channel by essentially making crap up.


I thought the opposite. Seemed somewhat credible but it's literally the only place I've seen it. I would expect a true leak to come from EA's boy LvLcap before any where else.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I thought the opposite. Seemed somewhat credible but it's literally the only place I've seen it. I would expect a true leak to come from EA's boy LvLcap before any where else.


Very rarely do "leaks" happen. They are usually tightly controlled marketing exercises where small bits of info and content are released to those who are big in the community.

Ita a form of "hype" marketing.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikibgd*
> 
> There is some ocn platoon?
> Add me
> Kikibgd


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> What servers you guys playing on? would love to play with some OCN members


There is also a battlefield 4 platoon thread on OCN, but to join you just need to request an invite in-game (in the web browser portion) and someone will accept you.
I haven't played in a month or 2, but usually there aren't too many people on from the platoon, at least at the times I have hopped on. I usually glance for active members first before joining a random server on my own.
I also am only on vanilla and free DLC maps so that limited me a bit... either way I need to jump back in for some rounds.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Very rarely do "leaks" happen. They are usually tightly controlled marketing exercises where small bits of info and content are released to those who are big in the community.
> 
> Ita a form of "hype" marketing.


Agreed.

On that note, some of the bigger YouTubers have reported their "sources" says it's actually WW2 era. As cool as that is, I expect a near distant future BattleField before a WW2 one.


----------



## the9quad

I'd be beyond ecstatic if it was WW2.


----------



## Atomagenesis

Well... as long as its not like CD:WOW where you had the thompson with double tap, I think it could be really interesting.


----------



## SundayGamer

Didn't want to start a new discussion, so will add my comment here.

Sorry if it was discussed earlier, I used search but went down to 2013 posts and haven't found what I'm really looking for.

The problem with this game I have is my map loading times are a bit too slow, I'm usually one of the last guys who joins the game. In most discussions it is suggested to move game files to the SSD, which I already have, game is on SSD, pretty much standard Sata 3 speeds 480-500 read. Internet isn't slowest too, about 6MB/s real download speed. Not sure where is the problem, what causes the game to load so slowly.

Would be very pleased if anyone could suggest a key solution for my problem.


----------



## mrtbahgs

I haven't played many BF titles, but my favorite is still 2142 so if its somehow a follow up of that I would be a quick buyer, otherwise I will likely wait and see more initial thoughts and how smooth launch is before purchasing.


----------



## zorbyss

I just bought this game but does the game still has lots of audience?
I dont wanna buy a game with no one play with.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorbyss*
> 
> I just bought this game but does the game still has lots of audience?
> I dont wanna buy a game with no one play with.


What difference does it make now if you just bought it.


----------



## zorbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> What difference does it make now if you just bought it.


I can still give/sell account the away to a close friend since it's a new account.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorbyss*
> 
> I just bought this game but does the game still has lots of audience?
> I dont wanna buy a game with no one play with.


I made that mistake with COD MW2... Got it like 2-3 years after it came out... no servers...nobody on. Lame. Worst game purchase I've ever made.

There's still a TON of people playing this game its quite astounding... Heck BF3 is still darn popular...


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I made that mistake with COD MW2... Got it like 2-3 years after it came out... no servers...nobody on. Lame. Worst game purchase I've ever made.
> 
> There's still a TON of people playing this game its quite astounding... Heck BF3 is still darn popular...


We'll because other than this the only other recent pc shooter is cod... Battlefront is too boring and if you not a star wars fan it is just mehh


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I'd be beyond ecstatic if it was WW2.


RIGHT!!!!! Dude I'd run arounf the neighborhood naked.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomagenesis*
> 
> Well... as long as its not like CD:WOW where you had the thompson with double tap, I think it could be really interesting.


Lmao ... Ya!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SundayGamer*
> 
> Didn't want to start a new discussion, so will add my comment here.
> 
> Sorry if it was discussed earlier, I used search but went down to 2013 posts and haven't found what I'm really looking for.
> 
> The problem with this game I have is my map loading times are a bit too slow, I'm usually one of the last guys who joins the game. In most discussions it is suggested to move game files to the SSD, which I already have, game is on SSD, pretty much standard Sata 3 speeds 480-500 read. Internet isn't slowest too, about 6MB/s real download speed. Not sure where is the problem, what causes the game to load so slowly.
> 
> Would be very pleased if anyone could suggest a key solution for my problem.


Mine loads for a long time too. I'm just used to it. Doesn't work in Chrome either.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> We'll because other than this the only other recent pc shooter is cod... Battlefront is too boring and if you not a star wars fan it is just mehh


Someone hasn't experienced how brilliant R6:Siege is....


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SundayGamer*
> 
> Didn't want to start a new discussion, so will add my comment here.
> 
> Sorry if it was discussed earlier, I used search but went down to 2013 posts and haven't found what I'm really looking for.
> 
> The problem with this game I have is my map loading times are a bit too slow, I'm usually one of the last guys who joins the game. In most discussions it is suggested to move game files to the SSD, which I already have, game is on SSD, pretty much standard Sata 3 speeds 480-500 read. Internet isn't slowest too, about 6MB/s real download speed. Not sure where is the problem, what causes the game to load so slowly.
> 
> Would be very pleased if anyone could suggest a key solution for my problem.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> RIGHT!!!!! Dude I'd run arounf the neighborhood naked.
> Lmao ... Ya!
> Mine loads for a long time too. I'm just used to it. Doesn't work in Chrome either.


How much time is long time? I mean...1 minute, 2 minutes...

For chrome, you have to enable NPAPI I think: https://allinlearning.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/204245434-Re-enabling-NPAPI-Plugins-in-Google-Chrome-After-Early-April-of-2015


----------



## Atomagenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Someone hasn't experienced how brilliant R6:Siege is....


I really like R6 Siege, but the amount of people wallhacking is ridiculous, so I stopped playing it.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomagenesis*
> 
> I really like R6 Siege, but the amount of people wallhacking is ridiculous, so I stopped playing it.


I haven't really had it happen that I noticed, maybe because I don't play ranked, but you would think after 250 hours of gametime if it stuck out as being worse than other games, I'd notice..... Of course there are people always saying BF4 is full of cheaters too, I never noticed it there either. Same with CoD..CS...etc...


----------



## Atomagenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I haven't really had it happen that I noticed, maybe because I don't play ranked. Of course there are people always saying BF4 is full of cheaters, I never noticed it there either. Same with CoD.


Yeah I've only seen it on BF4 a few times, but it wasnt wallhack, it was aimbot.

The reason I found out people were hacking on R6S was because I downloaded a trial hack to see how many people were using it, and I would say at least 30% of the players were hacking because they would look at me and follow my movement through 3 or 4 walls, sometimes more.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomagenesis*
> 
> I really like R6 Siege, but the amount of people wallhacking is ridiculous, so I stopped playing it.


Can you shoot through the walls in R6?


----------



## Atomagenesis

Some. Not all.


----------



## SundayGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> How much time is long time? I mean...1 minute, 2 minutes...


Sometimes it takes 2-3 minutes


----------



## the9quad

Sorry no one downloads hacks just to "test" them. Hard to trust anyone's opinion who would do that.

And no hacking isn't that blatant in R6, Not any worse than any other game. Look at any forum for any game, they all have the same complaints.

Back on topic, BF4 load times for me aren't near that bad. It loads pretty fast, and I don't have super duper SSD's either just plain old 840evo and 850evo.


----------



## saint19

My load times are less than 1 minute, even with a bad ADSL connection and a basic Crucial MX100.

Try the "repair game files", may could help.


----------



## SundayGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Try the "repair game files", may could help.


I already did that, no effect, some rounds loads at around 1:30, some took almost 3min, same server, same maps.


----------



## Atomagenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Sorry no one downloads hacks just to "test" them. Hard to trust anyone's opinion who would do that.
> 
> And no hacking isn't that blatant in R6, Not any worse than any other game. Look at any forum for any game, they all have the same complaints.
> 
> Back on topic, BF4 load times for me aren't near that bad. It loads pretty fast, and I don't have super duper SSD's either just plain old 840evo and 850evo.


Well I did, so your blanket statement isn't true.


----------



## killerhz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SundayGamer*
> 
> I already did that, no effect, some rounds loads at around 1:30, some took almost 3min, same server, same maps.


same here bud... on X1 where downloads are like 175 and ups are 12 LOL!!! but can take up to 3 minutes for things to load.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomagenesis*
> 
> Yeah I've only seen it on BF4 a few times, but it wasnt wallhack, it was aimbot.
> 
> The reason I found out people were hacking on R6S was because I downloaded a trial hack to see how many people were using it, and I would say at least 30% of the players were hacking because they would look at me and follow my movement through 3 or 4 walls, sometimes more.


how do having a hack have u see who's hacking?


----------



## Atomagenesis

Because when you can see through walls, it's easy to see who else can see you through walls.


----------



## the9quad

And like I said, no legit person has ever downloaded a hack to "test it" or for purely informational purposes.


----------



## Atomagenesis

Well you're wrong. I did. So get off your high horse.

Not everyone is interested in cheating. Some people are interested in finding the cheaters.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomagenesis*
> 
> Well you're wrong. I did. So get off your high horse.
> 
> Not everyone is interested in cheating. Some people are interested in finding the cheaters.


Are you part of the internet poilice!!!! Get real, you go out buy a $60 game, research cheating software, risk losing your account, just to help the "authorities" find cheaters









Seriously, what do you tell them? "Hey I found these guys cheating they were using this hack I was using, but don't worry I am one of the good guys...."


----------



## Atomagenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Are you part of the internet poilice!!!! Get real, you go out buy a $60 game, research cheating software, risk losing your account, just to help the "authorities" find cheaters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, what do you tell them? "Hey I found these guys cheating they were using this hack I was using, but don't worry I am one of the good guys...."


Are you?

I got it for 30$

Cops do it all the time, it's called entrapment. All it did was solidify why I wasted 30$ on a game where everyone cheats, even if you think they don't they're pretty good at hiding it.

You sure do seem to care a lot by responding to all my posts and putting stupid ghetto gifs in every one of your replies like you're superior to me because I choose to do something you choose not to do. Get over it.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomagenesis*
> 
> Are you?
> 
> I got it for 30$
> 
> Cops do it all the time, it's called entrapment. All it did was solidify why I wasted 30$ on a game where everyone cheats, even if you think they don't they're pretty good at hiding it.
> 
> You sure do seem to care a lot by responding to all my posts and putting stupid ghetto gifs in every one of your replies like you're superior to me because I choose to do something you choose not to do. Get over it.


Entrapment is illegal,and that is why cops don't do it all the time. What you are doing is not even remotely what entrapment is.


----------



## KraziKarl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Any way to unlock campaign weapons without suffering through the campaign? I've tried it a few times and get so frustrated I give up.
> 
> I'd really like to get the assault rifle but no way to do so.


Not that I know of, but it's worth noting that you only have to complete the entire campaign once - you can replay the final mission until you have all the unlocks.


----------



## KraziKarl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Thousands. I'm on a packed 64p running all DLC every night. I'm fact, the server belongs to a mod here on ocn.
> 
> The place to be is whatever game is fun for you!


What server?


----------



## Aggrotech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomagenesis*
> 
> Are you?
> 
> I got it for 30$
> 
> All it did was solidify why I wasted 30$ on a game where everyone cheats, even if you think they don't they're pretty good at hiding it.


sounds more like youre just bad. Ive put over 1k hours into bf4....ive come across all of 7..maybe 8 cheaters? and even then they were all blatently obvious.

your excuse is lul worthy tho.


----------



## KraziKarl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aggrotech*
> 
> sounds more like youre just bad. Ive put over 1k hours into bf4....ive come across all of 7..maybe 8 cheaters? and even then they were all blatently obvious.
> 
> your excuse is lul worthy tho.


Agreed. I have 800+ hours on BF4 and I've seen ~6-10 'hackers' while playing on Punkbuster/FairFight enabled servers.


----------



## SundayGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KraziKarl*
> 
> Agreed. I have 800+ hours on BF4 and I've seen ~6-10 'hackers' while playing on Punkbuster/FairFight enabled servers.


Yeah, I have around 300 hours on BF4, never seen anyone cheating like they used to in Battlefield Play4Free, where all punk or no punk enabled servers, were full of aimboters and other ****.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SundayGamer*
> 
> Yeah, I have around 300 hours on BF4, never seen anyone cheating like they used to in Battlefield Play4Free, where all punk or no punk enabled servers, were full of aimboters and other ****.


Only got 100 hours in there and I have seen two guaranteed but thankfully i didn't take long for the server admins to ban them... One of them would even come back from time to time with the name changed by a letter... When you are running around one shooting people no matter the distance, location, gun and what not you are cheating. Pretty obvious.


----------



## Iceman2733

What servers you guys playing on? Have a few hours on the game would love to game with you some fellow OCN members


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> What servers you guys playing on? Have a few hours on the game would love to game with you some fellow OCN members


Where are you based?


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> What servers you guys playing on? Have a few hours on the game would love to game with you some fellow OCN members
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you based?
Click to expand...

I am located in the US on the East coast but I work 2nd shift so I game late at night also


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> I am located in the US on the East coast but I work 2nd shift so I game late at night also


Oh I dunno then. I only play European servers which tend to have a low ping limit.


----------



## sl4ppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aggrotech*
> 
> sounds more like youre just bad. Ive put over 1k hours into bf4....ive come across all of 7..maybe 8 cheaters? and even then they were all blatently obvious.
> 
> your excuse is lul worthy tho.


You cant be serious? I see people getting PB & Fairfight kicked from servers _*every*_ match. Just a quick look at PBBans shows 5-15 people are banned every day.. and thats just for the guys stupid enough to get caught... and it's (frankly) trivial to NOT get caught...

I have several hundred hours on a few accounts as well and cheating is RAMPANT.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> I am located in the US on the East coast but I work 2nd shift so I game late at night also


Check for our ML Metro server. Search for MG Meatgrinder Metro:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/9edaf665-617f-4b4e-b466-75cbda0f6525/24-7-METRO-2014-Meat-Grinder-NO-EXPLOSIVES-Fast-XP/

It's a very busy server.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Check for our ML Metro server. Search for MG Meatgrinder Metro:
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/9edaf665-617f-4b4e-b466-75cbda0f6525/24-7-METRO-2014-Meat-Grinder-NO-EXPLOSIVES-Fast-XP/
> 
> It's a very busy server.


Been on there a few times myself. Another one I personally play a match or two here and there when BF4 is not crashign on me is this guys server.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/bacb8a80-6fc9-43b5-a138-9977eb36bfdc/rTr-4-HARDCORE-OP-LOCKER-LIMITED-EXPLOSIVES/


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sl4ppy*
> 
> You cant be serious? I see people getting PB & Fairfight kicked from servers _*every*_ match. Just a quick look at PBBans shows 5-15 people are banned every day.. and thats just for the guys stupid enough to get caught... and it's (frankly) trivial to NOT get caught...
> 
> I have several hundred hours on a few accounts as well and cheating is RAMPANT.


Fairfight broadcasts cheat kicks across all servers, not just the one you're on.

I have about 800 hours and maybe ran into 10 total. But, then again I'm not one of those losers who sits on no admin Russian Metro 24/7 5000 ticket servers.

The vast majority of "cheats" are just good or lucky people playing against bad losers.


----------



## mouacyk

The average skill has gone up, because only the hardcore remain committed while others have moved onto other games.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SundayGamer*
> 
> I already did that, no effect, some rounds loads at around 1:30, some took almost 3min, same server, same maps.


From my experience and precious whoas:

-Disable Origin in-game (I'm not sure that they ever fixed this issue)
-I can't see your rig specs as I'm on mobile right now, but if you have a lower or mid range GPU with 2GB or less VRAM, I've noticed issues with that. Also unstable GPU/CPU OCs. Try it without those.
-When putting your games on a new drive, if you're not cloning them over or doing a fresh reinstall, you may want to try that.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> The average skill has gone up, because only the hardcore remain committed while others have moved onto other games.


I hopped in two nights ago, after not playing for many months and it didn't seem that much different to me. Yeah for me I got lucky!


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> *Sorry no one downloads hacks just to "test" them. Hard to trust anyone's opinion who would do that.*
> 
> And no hacking isn't that blatant in R6, Not any worse than any other game. Look at any forum for any game, they all have the same complaints.
> 
> Back on topic, BF4 load times for me aren't near that bad. It loads pretty fast, and I don't have super duper SSD's either just plain old 840evo and 850evo.


I actually did under a dummy account in BF3. Not going to lie. I was absolutely amazed at the tech involved.









More rumors now about BF5. All leaning towards near future. Ugh ..... more gadgets!!!


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I actually did under a dummy account in BF3. Not going to lie. I was absolutely amazed at the tech involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More rumors now about BF5. All leaning towards near future. Ugh ..... more gadgets!!!


I think the core game will remain in the present/near future, but some of the DLC will be from a different period (as the Vietnam DLC was).


----------



## KraziKarl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> I am located in the US on the East coast but I work 2nd shift so I game late at night also


Lately I've been playing on a 64-man TBG Conquest server:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/09b57201-428d-4f0e-9f43-64b6d3d2a840/TBG-ALL-CONQUEST-MAPS-24-7-BF4-DLC-TBGCLAN-COM-GAMEME/

Feel free to add me on Origin: "Interfere". I'm in Texas and get pretty good ping on this server.


----------



## Atomagenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aggrotech*
> 
> sounds more like youre just bad. Ive put over 1k hours into bf4....ive come across all of 7..maybe 8 cheaters? and even then they were all blatently obvious.
> 
> your excuse is lul worthy tho.


Sounds like your reading comprehension is bad, if you actually read what I said, I was talking about R6 Siege, not BF4.

So relax armchair warrior.


----------



## Archea47

Still love this game ... still finding new ways to play. Finally figured out the Little Bird earlier this year and have been having a lot of fun with that


----------



## rasa92re

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Still love this game ... still finding new ways to play. Finally figured out the Little Bird earlier this year and have been having a lot of fun with that


my sentiments exactly. There are many facets to the game. I find there's plenty of time to be invested if one chooses.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Still love this game ... still finding new ways to play. Finally figured out the Little Bird earlier this year and have been having a lot of fun with that


There is something satisfying about flying the LB and running those killstreaks.


----------



## DoomDash

My Battlefield 4 video just hit 10k views! I know it's nothing major but it's the video I'm the most proud of. I know a bunch of you have seen it but for anyone who didn't.




I have so many clips for another but I've been lazy. Maybe I'll do it now that I hit 10k.


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> My Battlefield 4 video just hit 10k views! I know it's nothing major but it's the video I'm the most proud of. I know a bunch of you have seen it but for anyone who didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have so many clips for another but I've been lazy. Maybe I'll do it now that I hit 10k.


Really nice work mate.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> My Battlefield 4 video just hit 10k views! I know it's nothing major but it's the video I'm the most proud of. I know a bunch of you have seen it but for anyone who didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have so many clips for another but I've been lazy. Maybe I'll do it now that I hit 10k.


Very nice clips! I thoroughly enjoyed watching that lol.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> My Battlefield 4 video just hit 10k views! I know it's nothing major but it's the video I'm the most proud of. I know a bunch of you have seen it but for anyone who didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have so many clips for another but I've been lazy. Maybe I'll do it now that I hit 10k.


Amazing video


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> My Battlefield 4 video just hit 10k views! I know it's nothing major but it's the video I'm the most proud of. I know a bunch of you have seen it but for anyone who didn't.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have so many clips for another but I've been lazy. Maybe I'll do it now that I hit 10k.


That is some good stuff... wish I was that good at snipping or the game overall







lol...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Check for our ML Metro server. Search for MG Meatgrinder Metro:
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/9edaf665-617f-4b4e-b466-75cbda0f6525/24-7-METRO-2014-Meat-Grinder-NO-EXPLOSIVES-Fast-XP/
> 
> It's a very busy server.


I know its a busy server but man every time I try to join that server the queue is at like 20... it goes down to five some what fast and then I am just stuck there at 5 or so... I guess there are VIP spots reserved for some folks that just bypass the queue. And the life score barely ever shows the server being full.. yet the queue won't move.


----------



## pez

I actually played the other day to test out my new SLI setup and had a blast. Every time I play, I'm disappointed that I need to spend another $40 for the Premium/extra maps, though







.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I actually played the other day to test out my new SLI setup and had a blast. Every time I play, I'm disappointed that I need to spend another $40 for the Premium/extra maps, though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It's not bad value though. I paid what must be near full whack for the game and premium. So, that was £34 for the base game and £39.99 for premium. So, a total of £73.99 ($104).

I played almost 800 hours, so the cost to play for is: 9 pence/hour ($0.12). Not many other things I could do for that cheap


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> It's not bad value though. I paid what must be near full whack for the game and premium. So, that was £34 for the base game and £39.99 for premium. So, a total of £73.99 ($104).
> 
> I played almost 800 hours, so the cost to play for is: 9 pence/hour ($0.12). Not many other things I could do for that cheap


True. I haven't played it that much yet because the base maps along with the ones from China Rising get a bit 'meh' eventually for me. I keep saying I'll bite and get it, but...'meh'







.


----------



## SundayGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*


Awesome video!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I actually played the other day to test out my new SLI setup and had a blast. Every time I play, I'm disappointed that I need to spend another $40 for the Premium/extra maps, though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Pretty sure Premium goes on sale fairly often, so if you're really wanting it just keep a watch out. It should be more like $15-20 at this point really...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Pretty sure Premium goes on sale fairly often, so if you're really wanting it just keep a watch out. It should be more like $15-20 at this point really...


Yeah, the stuff that I want to buy ATM is not going on sale and I'm getting impatient







.

This includes BF4 Premium, and GTA V PC.


----------



## Robilar

I'm about to give up on the GOL unlock... Spent a number of hours trying to get 5 bloody kills in firestorm. Problem is, its always conquest maps and I get spammed by tanks, helicopters, jets etc. Best I've done is 3...

Anyone interesting in trading kills in an empy Firestorm map, let me know. It and the FJ-YS are the only unlocks I have left in the game.


----------



## banging34hzs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I'm about to give up on the GOL unlock... Spent a number of hours trying to get 5 bloody kills in firestorm. Problem is, its always conquest maps and I get spammed by tanks, helicopters, jets etc. Best I've done is 3...
> 
> Anyone interesting in trading kills in an empy Firestorm map, let me know. It and the FJ-YS are the only unlocks I have left in the game.


you didnt have an issue with me the other day did you?

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/724473173329459328/250732289/

I am not score bragging here but I did have my way with a tower sniper who complained about not ever getting the GOL.


----------



## pez

Did not know the GOL existed in BF4. That sniper was my best friend in BC2.


----------



## DoomDash

I got the GOL awhile ago, it's nothing special. For close range I always go with CS5 just because it has the best damage model for that distance, and for long I don't see how anything stacks up to the M98B unless you play super lame sniper style then the SRR is good.


----------



## pez

Yeah, weapon mechanics are totally different across BC2 and BF4, so they're probably not all that similar, but I put a lot of work into that weapon on BC2







. I think it was one of the few sniper rifles in that game that didn't have retical movement.


----------



## Archea47

After so long as a vehicle and anti-vehicle guy, I'm falling in love with hardcore infantry only. Been playing on mil9

QBU LMG rocks!

DoomDash that's an awesome video


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> It's not bad value though. I paid what must be near full whack for the game and premium. So, that was £34 for the base game and £39.99 for premium. So, a total of £73.99 ($104).
> 
> I played almost 800 hours, so the cost to play for is: 9 pence/hour ($0.12). Not many other things I could do for that cheap


At least you didn't pay the full price at $120 like some. >.< LoL!

I have almost 700 hours I believe. Can't really beat the cost per hour ratio. Looking at it that way $120 isn't bad.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I'm about to give up on the GOL unlock... Spent a number of hours trying to get 5 bloody kills in firestorm. Problem is, its always conquest maps and I get spammed by tanks, helicopters, jets etc. Best I've done is 3...
> 
> Anyone interesting in trading kills in an empy Firestorm map, let me know. It and the FJ-YS are the only unlocks I have left in the game.


God that was so fun getting that unlock. Try smaller unfilled servers. Think I got mine in a 8v8 match. It's tough but you'll get it.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> DoomDash that's an awesome video


Thanks! I just started sorting my files for my next one. I might wait till I hit level 140 so I can have it as my last clip of the video though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> At least you didn't pay the full price at $120 like some. >.< LoL!
> 
> I have almost 700 hours I believe. Can't really beat the cost per hour ratio. Looking at it that way $120 isn't bad.


Exactly. $120 is a lot of money but damn did I get my moneys worth out of it.


----------



## tristanbear

I usually play a tank gunner, door gunner, or chopper gunner. If I'm not doing that I'm running around with an LMG


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *banging34hzs*
> 
> you didnt have an issue with me the other day did you?
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/724473173329459328/250732289/
> 
> I am not score bragging here but I did have my way with a tower sniper who complained about not ever getting the GOL.


I'm not on the player list in the battlelog you linked so it's unlikely


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I got the GOL awhile ago, it's nothing special. For close range I always go with CS5 just because it has the best damage model for that distance, and for long I don't see how anything stacks up to the M98B unless you play super lame sniper style then the SRR is good.


for me it's more about finishing all the unlock weapons. I mostly use the L115.


----------



## Boinz

Hey everyone, newbie here, level 2, trying to get into the feel of this game, any recommendations on tactics or tips?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> I usually play a tank gunner, door gunner, or chopper gunner. If I'm not doing that I'm running around with an LMG


I broke out the AWS last week and dusted off the cobwebs. God it's beautiful!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> Hey everyone, newbie here, level 2, trying to get into the feel of this game, any recommendations on tactics or tips?


Are you serious or trolling? Just checking.

Best advice I have is for CQ use a shotty. Close, medium, long M416 is the best overall gun. Bolt action if you want to troll peeps.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> Hey everyone, newbie here, level 2, trying to get into the feel of this game, any recommendations on tactics or tips?


Hey Boinz,

Welcome to the BF4 club!

Everyone's play style is different and one of the great things about this game is the variety of options available to you. While I like to spec my weapons for stability, others do accuracy etc so it's hard to give universal advice.

This is a great website for getting the scoop on the actual properties of weapons and performing comparisons between them and different attachments:
http://symthic.com/bf4-stats

As you get more acquainted with the game I'd read the patch notes from the last few revisions to get a better understanding of the underlying mechanics

See you on the Battlefield!

Edit: Also I would suggest sticking with a single gun for at least an hour at a time so you can get a groove going


----------



## xSociety

NDA for a bunch of BF YouTubers gets lifted tomorrow (April 28) at around 11 AM EST. HYPE!


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> NDA for a bunch of BF YouTubers gets lifted tomorrow (April 28) at around 11 AM EST. HYPE!


Seeing how EA themselves are having a counter on their page for them to give info on BF5 onl May 6th, I don't think youtubers can say anything tomorrow.

http://www.battlefield.com/event


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Seeing how EA themselves are having a counter on their page for them to give info on BF5 onl May 6th, I don't think youtubers can say anything tomorrow.
> 
> http://www.battlefield.com/event


Ummmm .... it's April 29 soooo....... I would assume you are correct sir. LoL


----------



## DoomDash

HYPED!!!!!! Doom 4, Witcher 3 DLC, Tekken 7, BF(5), Uncharted 4, FF15, RE2 Remake.... shaping up to be a good year for me.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> Hey everyone, newbie here, level 2, trying to get into the feel of this game, any recommendations on tactics or tips?


If you get frustrated with Mortar users or campers, just give them a the benefit the doubt. Think that they have a disability and only have one arm. Never know, all kinds of players come in different sizes and handicaps


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> Hey everyone, newbie here, level 2, trying to get into the feel of this game, any recommendations on tactics or tips?
> 
> 
> 
> If you get frustrated with Mortar users or campers, just give them a the benefit the doubt. Think that they have a disability and only have one arm. Never know, all kinds of players come in different sizes and handicaps
Click to expand...

There is a counter to just about everything, and ruining a camper or trolls fun is one of the most satisfying things to do lol. MAV kills the mortars and other deployables, you may spend the game flying around pew pewing and not get many points but you didn't let them get cheap kills and if you were paying attention you were spotting the whole enemy team as you were flying.


----------



## jdstock76

Mortars aren't even 1 shot kills. They're more of a nuisance than anything.


----------



## saint19

Nothing like a J-Dam bomb hitting a boat or vehicle...xD


----------



## Aggrotech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Nothing like a J-Dam bomb hitting a boat or vehicle...xD


this was prolly one of the biggest disappointments that i had with BF4. the jdams are absolutely terrible.Only way theyre any good at all are in HC mode







((((


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aggrotech*
> 
> this was prolly one of the biggest disappointments that i had with BF4. the jdams are absolutely terrible.Only way theyre any good at all are in HC mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ((((


The game in general is better in HC mode IMHO.


----------



## DoomDash

I actually typically think hardcore mode is easier as a recon player, so I stick to normal.

Unrelated.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I actually typically think hardcore mode is easier as a recon player, so I stick to normal.


agreed, TTK is so low it requires no skill.


----------



## saint19

So...

Who have the money ready for BF5?

And overwatch I guess?


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> So...
> 
> Who have the money ready for BF5?
> 
> And overwatch I guess?


I am very ready for a new Battlefield. Depending on what it is about I may even pre order again, I know you get burned buying the game at launch but I have never had a problem getting plenty of hours out of battlefield. If ti's a BF 2142 game I will probably just skip it all together.


----------



## 98uk

I feel so hyped for a WW2 game i think i'd be disappointed if it were anything else now.

If it's future, then chances are I'll skip it altogether and play Squad.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I feel so hyped for a WW2 game i think i'd be disappointed if it were anything else now.
> 
> If it's future, then chances are I'll skip it altogether and play Squad.


Squad is really where it's at for team play but man I like the fast paced play of BF4 even though the maps are meh. WW2 would be awesome of epic proportions. Trying not to get my hopes up.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I feel so hyped for a WW2 game i think i'd be disappointed if it were anything else now.
> 
> If it's future, then chances are I'll skip it altogether and play Squad.


WW2 or Vietnam I'd be happy. NO 2142!!!!


----------



## mrtbahgs

curious why you last 2 or 3 didn't like 2142. I'd say it was my favorite BF title so far for multiple reasons.


----------



## DoomDash

In case some of you don't have Premium, you can get Dragons Teeth for free on any platform for a limited time only.
http://www.battlefield.com/news/road-to-battlefield?utm_campaign=bf4_hd_ww_ne_eml_esp_bf4-giveaway-dt&utm_source=email&utm_medium=email&cid=4416&ts=1462327981484&utm_medium=email&utm_source=arm&utm_campaign=BF4_HD_NE_GIVEAWAY-DRAGONS-TEETH&Title=BF4_HD_NE_GIVEAWAY-DRAGONS-TEETH&Country=US&Team=gem&Platform=arm&Campaign=na-BF_HD_WW_NE_EML_ESP_BF-TEASE-bf4_players


----------



## mrtbahgs

Awesome, thanks for the link!

It looks like more will be coming so I will have to remember to keep looking:
Quote:


> A new Battlefield™ is coming later this year, and we're celebrating by keeping the action going in Battlefield 4 and Battlefield Hardline. *Over the next few months we'll be giving away previously released expansion packs* for both games to anyone playing on Xbox One, Xbox 360, Origin for PC, PlayStation 4, and PlayStation 3.


This one is available until the 10th.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> In case some of you don't have Premium, you can get Dragons Teeth for free on any platform for a limited time only.
> http://www.battlefield.com/news/road-to-battlefield?utm_campaign=bf4_hd_ww_ne_eml_esp_bf4-giveaway-dt&utm_source=email&utm_medium=email&cid=4416&ts=1462327981484&utm_medium=email&utm_source=arm&utm_campaign=BF4_HD_NE_GIVEAWAY-DRAGONS-TEETH&Title=BF4_HD_NE_GIVEAWAY-DRAGONS-TEETH&Country=US&Team=gem&Platform=arm&Campaign=na-BF_HD_WW_NE_EML_ESP_BF-TEASE-bf4_players


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Awesome, thanks for the link!
> 
> It looks like more will be coming so I will have to remember to keep looking:
> This one is available until the 10th.


Oh sweet! I'm looking forward to this, then. Glad I didn't bite the bullet and buy Premium after all







.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I'm really looking forward to this new bf5... Im hoping they don't make some furistic crap of a game but go back to be roots and maybe do some type of historical game...


----------



## saint19

More than a BF5 I would like to see a BC3...

I would go with the Premium pack for sure but I am not sure if pre-order works the money.


----------



## 98uk

Meh, Bad Company... no jets, no prone, no strafing... no Battlefield.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> curious why you last 2 or 3 didn't like 2142. I'd say it was my favorite BF title so far for multiple reasons.


Not a fan of the futuristic stuff. Though PS2 was good.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Meh, Bad Company... no jets, no prone, no strafing... no Battlefield.


To be honest I would be happy with anything that doesn't involve doritos and scope glare.


----------



## pez

I would welcom a Bad Company 3 with wide open arms.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I would welcom a Bad Company 3 with wide open arms.


2nd that

and there was vehicles in BFBC2...lots of them. The tanks seemed a heck of alot more realistic than BF4 swivel head tanks we have today... The copters were awesome too! Nothing like C4 base camping the heli's and C4ing after the enemy spawns in them..lol


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> curious why you last 2 or 3 didn't like 2142. I'd say it was my favorite BF title so far for multiple reasons.


Because futuristic combat isn't grounded in reality, I think that is why I hate it. Something about being grounded in weapons/vehicles from history, books, and movies based off of real world encounters makes the game play more intuitive and fun to me.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> 2nd that
> 
> and there was vehicles in BFBC2...lots of them. The tanks seemed a heck of alot more realistic than BF4 swivel head tanks we have today... The copters were awesome too! Nothing like C4 base camping the heli's and C4ing after the enemy spawns in them..lol


This. The tanks in BF4 between speed and ability to turn them on a whim is a little bit annoying and can make for an absolutely abysmal playing experience.


----------



## Mudfrog

So I picked up BF4 last night for $10. I'm playing story mode and I'm really enjoying it. Up until I have to swim through the Titan. 20 minutes later and I still can't swim forward. Supposedly it's been an issue since 2013. Way to patch bugs...


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> So I picked up BF4 last night for $10. I'm playing story mode and I'm really enjoying it. Up until I have to swim through the Titan. 20 minutes later and I still can't swim forward. Supposedly it's been an issue since 2013. Way to patch bugs...


Sometimes I forget Battlefield games come w/ single player.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Sometimes I forget Battlefield games come w/ single player.


It's easy to do, the Battlefield SP campaigns are very forgettable (bad company 2 campaign was good though).


----------



## Mudfrog

Forgettable at $60, sure. But not bad for a $10 pick up.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> Forgettable at $60, sure. But not bad for a $10 pick up.


BF3/4 is all about the multiplayer. Don't waste your time with SP.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> BF3/4 is all about the multiplayer. Don't waste your time with SP.


Unless you want the three weapons unlocked by the different ending SP choices.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> BF3/4 is all about the multiplayer. Don't waste your time with SP.


My time will be wasted


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Unless you want the three weapons unlocked by the different ending SP choices.


Solution = Don't need them.









1 hr 20 min remaining.

*HYPE!*


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Solution = Don't need them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 hr 20 min remaining.
> 
> *HYPE!*


you know it is going to be mind blowing, I am so excited.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> you know it is going to be mind blowing, I am so excited.


I hope so. It seems like a gamble, one of those high risk/reward type situations. My hope is that they pull it off and we end up with a great game that is a nice change from what we have had on offer recently. I could care less about bugs and launch issues as long as the game is good.


----------



## saint19

New games comes with new bugs, that always happen...

Overwatch is on open beta and until now I do not see bugs or things to improve except the option for select server and maybe game mode.

Now, Battlefield 4 at launch was problematic, even some people just come back to BF3 while EA fixed the engine and those stuffs....

I have some hope on this but personally I think that EA also forgot the "make an excellent game" to just "release a game for make money"


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Watch here


----------



## jdstock76

/drool

/hype


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

It's WWI!


----------



## jdstock76

*OMG!!!!!!*


----------



## Gib007

I'm not as excited about the WW1 setting as most people it seems. All I see is low-tech everywhere - horses, one-shot rifles, swords, tanks as fragile as cans of Baked Beans, etc. I will miss the modern weapons and attachments, though I'll probably buy the game just to check it out.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Meh, modern and futuristic settings have been over-done in my opinion.. WWII also. I feel like Vietnam and WWI are not however.

I'm looking forward to the archaic and visceral feeling of WWI, where it's you, your gun, and the enemy. No lock on gadgets, no UCAV, etc etc.

Biplane dogfights look intense.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> I'm not as excited about the WW1 setting as most people it seems. All I see is low-tech everywhere - horses, one-shot rifles, swords, tanks as fragile as cans of Baked Beans, etc. I will miss the modern weapons and attachments, though I'll probably buy the game just to check it out.


I am sure they will add some twists in there and it won't be a pure depiction of that time period.


----------



## Ghost12

Feels like forever ago being excited to be in the bf4 alpha. I am ready for some new battlefield and should be a much smoother launch at least.


----------



## pez

Yep, I'm pretty excited for it just based on the trailer. I don't see any crazy 70MPH tanks yet, so I'm still confident







.


----------



## tristanbear

I've been waiting for a game like this...


----------



## qcktthfm1

Hope they're 60hz servers


----------



## Faster_is_better

Great trailer. I guess that puts the BF 5 name to rest now


----------



## the9quad

You notice how sketchy he was when asked about the flamethrower guy. I am calling it now: flamethrower guy and armor guy are going to be on the field hero type pick ups like SW:BF, and that is going to blow.


----------



## DoomDash

While I'm going to miss revenge killing snipers by counter picking them with a UCAV loadout then tea-bagging them from across the map after I blow them up, I think this trailer showed enough variety and potentially cool things to do that I might just enjoy it







.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> *OMG!!!!!!*


You are not kidding.

I posted like 100 times on the forums: "WWI. It'll work."

Kind of a "Back to basics," thing. Can you just imagine flying a plane without all the lock-on spam? Wow. Actual dog fights.

I'm trying not to get overly excited but, man, I'm hyped.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> While I'm going to miss revenge killing snipers by counter picking them with a UCAV loadout then tea-bagging them from across the map after I blow them up, I think this trailer showed enough variety and potentially cool things to do that I might just enjoy it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


C-4 on suicide horses will be awesome.


----------



## bluedevil

Meh WW1 to me = boring. I appreciate the old way of fighting, but this is a massive step back in terms of everything BF. I enjoyed 3/4 for the customization, but the whole WW1/2 thing has been done over and over and over again. And then done again. BF Hard-line was a joke, wish I could get my money back for that pile o crap.

I think I will go back and start over with 3 then go back to 4.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> You notice how sketchy he was when asked about the flamethrower guy. I am calling it now: flamethrower guy and armor guy are going to be on the field hero type pick ups like SW:BF, and that is going to blow.


Keep in mind we had pickups in BF4 too like the RAWR.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Meh WW1 to me = boring. I appreciate the old way of fighting, but this is a massive step back in terms of everything BF. I enjoyed 3/4 for the customization, but the whole WW1/2 thing has been done over and over and over again. And then done again. BF Hard-line was a joke, wish I could get my money back for that pile o crap.
> 
> I think I will go back and start over with 3 then go back to 4.


I tend to agree. WWII would have been a better move IMHO. Just call it BF 1944...


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Meh WW1 to me = boring. I appreciate the old way of fighting, but this is a massive step back in terms of everything BF. I enjoyed 3/4 for the customization, but the whole WW1/2 thing has been done over and over and over again. And then done again. BF Hard-line was a joke, wish I could get my money back for that pile o crap.
> 
> I think I will go back and start over with 3 then go back to 4.


I can agree we have had a lot of WW2 shooters in the past....been many, many years since a AAA one though:

Last Cod WW2 game was 2008
Last PC BF WW2 game was 2003
Last MoH game was 2007

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_World_War_II_video_games

Everything else has either been Sci-Fi/WW2 (wolfenstien) or an Indie game (red orechstra/sniper elite etc..)

I am also struggling to see how WWI has been overdone, I can think of one other legit WWI FPS game, and it is the indie Verdun. The other one I can think of is the janky zombiei/WWI Necrovision from 2009.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_World_War_I_video_games

IMO, we have a good modern shooter in BF4 and BF3 (they both still look great), We have R6, CS, CoD, Titanfall, Planetside 2 etc... all fun games that cover the spectrum of modern war and futuristic. What we don't have is one that looks up to date and is set in the WW1/WW2 era. So yeah, I think it is about time, someone had the balls to make one.

I do see how this game wouldnt be for someone where the time period isn't for them though, I just don't think it has been done to death, especially not in approximately the last decade.


----------



## mrtbahgs

If the setting is WWI does that mean the game will be in black and white?









I am undecided if I really like the idea or not, but I do welcome the variety it will provide and it is probably a risk/reward decision by the BF franchise.
I think my biggest question is going to be how the vehicles will work in game since I do prefer to spend some time in vehicles as opposed to a full time foot soldier which is why I play the BF series.


----------



## 98uk

I was talking to one of the senior devs who worked on it tonight in Facebook. I'll try and ask him, but he's quite tight lipped about it.

Sort of said congrats to him on it bring well received.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

I'm curious playing WWI theme shooter. I was born on 1980 and couldn't afford to have a PC or console during the WWI games were out. You like it or not can be subjective.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> I'm curious playing WWI theme shooter. I was born on 1980 and couldn't afford to have a PC or console during the WWI games were out. You like it or not can be subjective.


There weren't any WWI games back then, they were all WWII games. So no one else really knows what to expect from a WWI shooter either.


----------



## DoomDash

I'm so flippin excited.





The most promising thing about this game is how different it is from BF3/4, seems like there will be a lot of risk taking, I like it.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Goddamn it so hyped.


----------



## qcktthfm1

I hope people remember BF4 launch. They are so good at marketing and making trailers








Not exciting until they are technically improve their game engine.


----------



## banging34hzs

Hyped up for BF1, wanted BC3 but i know that the person who wrote that left the company years ago and we may never see one thanks to that.


----------



## solt

Is BF4 down in Europe?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qcktthfm1*
> 
> I hope people remember BF4 launch. They are so good at marketing and making trailers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not exciting until they are technically improve their game engine.


True. But after the work they put into CTE I expect they learned their lesson and that peeps won't take another crappy game at launch.


----------



## banging34hzs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> True. But after the work they put into CTE I expect they learned their lesson and that peeps won't take another crappy game at launch.


Yes but it took way to long to even start the CTE testing and I am sure that they have learned about launching a bugged out game, I know BF1 will be bugged at launch but I am hoping that CTE is right off bat or within a couple weeks.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *banging34hzs*
> 
> Yes but it took way to long to even start the CTE testing and I am sure that they have learned about launching a bugged out game, I know BF1 will be bugged at launch but I am hoping that CTE is right off bat or within a couple weeks.


My thinking was that they could have just left the game the way it was. They already got paid. But they went the extra mile to continuously fix, adjust, update. Some things good, some not. I expect that the game will not be as bugged as BF3 or BF4 was at launch. I bet they will have a CTE set up as well, like you said, but not for a bit.


----------



## banging34hzs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> My thinking was that they could have just left the game the way it was. They already got paid. But they went the extra mile to continuously fix, adjust, update. Some things good, some not. I expect that the game will not be as bugged as BF3 or BF4 was at launch. I bet they will have a CTE set up as well, like you said, but not for a bit.


I would not say that they went the extra mile by using CTE and no they had only been paid part of the sales, by that i mean how many people wait till after launch to buy a game? and how many only per-ordered the game and not all the dlc, CTE was done to make more sales happen down the line and not losing one of EA's best cash cows due to another bad launch or crap coded game. It is good to see them make a turn none the less.


----------



## saint19

I just prefer wait to CTE or Betan even, I think that we had a "bad" experience with BF4...

While that happen I think that I will enjoy Overwatch...xD


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> I just prefer wait to CTE or Betan even, I think that we had a "bad" experience with BF4...
> 
> While that happen I think that I will enjoy Overwatch...xD


My coworkers are playing it. Looks really fun.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Battlefield Final Stand DLC is free!
May 17th - 24th only (window to download).

https://www.battlefield.com/news/road-to-battlefield


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Battlefield Final Stand DLC is free!
> May 17th - 24th only (window to download).
> 
> https://www.battlefield.com/news/road-to-battlefield


Definitely will have to download tonight...

Its amazing how this game is coming up on 3 years old and its still a bunch of fun to play. Heck I'm even feeling the nostalgia of BF3 or maybe even going back to BFBC2... I accidentally launched that game yesterday. Still all a blast.


----------



## rasa92re

For all the nonsense for which we call out EA, they really did a pretty good job if we still enjoy BF4. Personally, I've never put as much time into a game as I have this one. I'm thinking it may be because there all tons of different styles of play.


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rasa92re*
> 
> For all the nonsense for which we call out EA, they really did a pretty good job if we still enjoy BF4. Personally, I've never put as much time into a game as I have this one. I'm thinking it may be because there all tons of different styles of play.


I would agree...

Even with the initials problems, it is the only game on where I have more than 600 hours played.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> I would agree...
> 
> Even with the initials problems, it is the only game on where I have more than 600 hours played.


http://bf4stats.com/pc/LOL_Netcode

1235 hours. I'm not ashamed. Don't judge me.

But seriously, BF4 is still top in my book for multiplayer, even above CS. There isn't anything even close to the experience of so many people, such a large game, so many options.


----------



## tristanbear

I have 15 hours....Beat that.








http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/soldier/1TristanBear1/stats/833534144/pc/
I was really into Bf3's MP but CSGO kind of took over and I never went back.


----------



## Hequaqua

I have over 2100 hours!....lol

Seriously...

http://bf4stats.com/pc/Hequaqua


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Just passed 1400 hours. Still one of my favorites and use it almost every day.

http://bf4stats.com/pc/Maintenance-Bot


----------



## connectwise

2100, 1400hrs WHUT omg.

Do you play normal or hardcore?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> 2100, 1400hrs WHUT omg.
> 
> Do you play normal or hardcore?


Hardcore


----------



## DoomDash

Hardcore too easy as recon







. 800 hours here.


----------



## Hequaqua

I suck at recon....lol

I'm more of a vehicle #$%^$....as I've been called a few times....lmao


----------



## connectwise

I'm playing hardcore as well on the old cmw server. Using the ar160 fulltime and getting my ass kicked.


----------



## saint19

I am loosing my skills on this game...

Too much Overwatch this days and this last games was a total disaster for me.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> 2100, 1400hrs WHUT omg.
> 
> Do you play normal or hardcore?


I am starting to play again now after almost a year of off and on playing but I played hardcore for a while. Playing both now, going back to normal as I absolutely love shotguns now...

Bow + hardcore is so dang fun...


----------



## Ghost12

Just re-installing after 16 months iracing. I have forgotten everything, was there not a cfg file or config file for this game, so to limit frames etc amongst other things? I cant remember what it was or where it goes, old age it seems. if anyone could point me to the how to i would appreciate it.

Thanks

Forget - got it. Thanks


----------



## iARDAs

Anyone playing Chain Link in Europe? Let's team up...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Anyone playing Chain Link in Europe? Let's team up...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I pretty much play Conquest Large only, you know where to find me, we still have a very popular server located in germany which is full for about 20 hours a day.


----------



## XLifted

Dice really disappointed me with no future night maps released.

I was waiting so patiently, now the SRAW nerf will be my last memory of DICE in this game (for me)

They kept nerfing it, until it became worthless with mobility hits on choppers


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Just re-installing after 16 months iracing. I have forgotten everything, was there not a cfg file or config file for this game, so to limit frames etc amongst other things? I cant remember what it was or where it goes, old age it seems. if anyone could point me to the how to i would appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Forget - got it. Thanks


For future reference:

http://battlefield.realmware.co.uk/bf4-settings-editor/

Still works with the current version of BF4


----------



## MLJS54

First time playing BF4 this past week after getting a new G-Sync monitor. Have not played a BF game in years. Any tips/tricks for settings? I'm a GE player in GO and the transition to BF4 has been pretty rough!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> First time playing BF4 this past week after getting a new G-Sync monitor. Have not played a BF game in years. Any tips/tricks for settings? I'm a GE player in GO and the transition to BF4 has been pretty rough!


Having played a lot of CS:GO and using low sensitivity, I find myself using slightly higher sensitivity in these games since they don't require pinpoint accuracy for spraying







.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

I also recommend getting the DICE LA camo.

Lowers your chances on getting camped by FLIR users.


----------



## brazilianloser

On another subject I sure hope spawns are better on BF1... because so far game play seems to be on point but if there are too many annoyances like bad spawns to distract you from the game then it will be all in vain.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> On another subject I sure hope spawns are better on BF1... because so far game play seems to be on point but if there are too many annoyances like bad spawns to distract you from the game then it will be all in vain.


Spawns.. that's a tough fix. Theres going to be pros and cons


----------



## the9quad

Speaking of spawns so far the only thing that worries me is you spawn in a plane in the air....Ughhhh no runways that is crap.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Wow I miss BF4, the only game I bothered to play online (since other BF games, because I'd lose all the time in SC2

Dam slow internet, I'd exchange emails with my landlord, but the price is right


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Spawns.. that's a tough fix. Theres going to be pros and cons


Yeah but as long as the game is smart enough to not spawn you within a few yards of several other team players than hey that is a good start.
Like playing locker... you are pushing and kill most of the dudes camping a doorway only to have a dude spawn right behind you and you are dead... Simple things like that would go a long way. Not like we are dealing with a cod size map here after all.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

I do miss the serve laughter factor of base raping from just outside the base, with RPG and/or sniper rifles in BF3 on certain maps, and landing on their AC Carriers

And also the BFBC2 with shotguns on chopter pilots, and other places.

Or BF2, hiding at the gas station with mines or C4, and they drive away ...and away and away.....and u stand giggling (??) behind the propane tanks or whatever)

I just find it fun in the scene of playing a "prank" on a friend. Thats how and why I would get a great laugh out of it.

And if I was getting base snipped too bad, usually I'd anti-sniper them from base, and/or I'd suicide dive bomb them with a chopter etc (no joke, many multiple kills as such) or land/attempt attack


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Yeah but as long as the game is smart enough to not spawn you within a few yards of several other team players than hey that is a good start.
> Like playing locker... you are pushing and kill most of the dudes camping a doorway only to have a dude spawn right behind you and you are dead... Simple things like that would go a long way. Not like we are dealing with a cod size map here after all.


Understand but if you think about it, spawn a few yard away from enemy. Then your either gonna spawn behind anyway and round you go spawn killing.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Understand but if you think about it, spawn a few yard away from enemy. Then your either gonna spawn behind anyway and round you go spawn killing.


Well it's hard to explain the situation in detail but yeah anyways... as long as they don't introduce some b/s made up version of flir/irvn then I think i will be happy.

Anyways on another subject... have anyone come across a problem where the game stutters every other minute or so and every other game one of the stutters shuts down the sound...???
This issue is driving me nuts. About to take my whole computer apart for this stupid crap.
If I turn all sounds off I can hear a distinct pop every few minutes so starting to think the two are correlated.


----------



## DoomDash

So I haven't played regularly in awhile, man I'm rusty. Apparently you need to keep practicing to stay good at leading and bullet drop compensation as a sniper.

Also I forgot how they ruined the recon class with that last major patch. It was already the hardest class to get a good score with, now you basically have to be far more skilled than your other classes, or play the other classes if you have any hopes of leveling to 140. Taking away the marksman bonus points is insane.


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> So I haven't played regularly in awhile, man I'm rusty. Apparently you need to keep practicing to stay good at leading and bullet drop compensation as a sniper.
> 
> Also I forgot how they ruined the recon class with that last major patch. It was already the hardest class to get a good score with, now you basically have to be far more skilled than your other classes, or play the other classes if you have any hopes of leveling to 140. Taking away the marksman bonus points is insane.


True that, I "leave" the game for a few weeks for focus on Overwatch and after return to BF4...my skills seems like a nOOb...xD


----------



## MLJS54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Having played a lot of CS:GO and using low sensitivity, I find myself using slightly higher sensitivity in these games since they don't require pinpoint accuracy for spraying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yea, raising the sense a bit definitely helped. I also was overcompensating for recoil & spraying.

One thing I can't get used to in BF is sniping. The snipe cursor movement feels like you're rowing a boat. AWP sniping just feels so much crisper and snappier by comparison.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Yea, raising the sense a bit definitely helped. I also was overcompensating for recoil & spraying.
> 
> One thing I can't get used to in BF is sniping. The snipe cursor movement feels like you're rowing a boat. AWP sniping just feels so much crisper and snappier by comparison.


Most definitely. I played a lot of Bad Company 2, so I get the drop, though it's more severe in BF4. It still doesn't beat those AWP flicks, though







.


----------



## XLifted

Maaaaan, I have been fiending to play BF4 for a while now, but no GPU until August or so.


----------



## brazilianloser

Well Hardline went on sale and after a buddy of mine hassled me to jump on boat I forked over the few bucks it now costs only to log in a few matches where everyone was sporting flir/irnv... Immediately uninstalled the game after that. Hate using it and when you are not using it and you are not a mlg pro its very frustrating.

But if that is your cup of tea then Hardline is on sale. Enjoy


----------



## DoomDash

The shorty is a snipers best friend for real. https://gfycat.com/InsistentZealousBlacklemur


----------



## Snakesoul

Hi,

So with Battlefield 1 coming out, is it worth it to buy BF4? sorry if it sounds off topic.
I've been playing BF3 and CS source/Go, and would like your opinions







and also would like to try new fps games


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snakesoul*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> So with Battlefield 1 coming out, is it worth it to buy BF4? sorry if it sounds off topic.
> I've been playing BF3 and CS source/Go, and would like your opinions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also would like to try new fps games


If the price is right sure go for i. I believe you can get a refund if you request for it within a couple of days.


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snakesoul*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> So with Battlefield 1 coming out, is it worth it to buy BF4? sorry if it sounds off topic.
> I've been playing BF3 and CS source/Go, and would like your opinions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also would like to try new fps games


I think that BF4 is a solid game now and if you enjoy BF3 you will do the same with BF4.

Now, if you want another "FPS" game, I can told you that Overwatch is very fun and you can enjoy it a lot.


----------



## Bearded Gamer

I just bought bf4 on origin and it wont load, says i need vista or higher. I have Win 7 64 bit

Things ive already tried:

Run all game .exe's as admin and compatibility modes + same with origin itself

Tried battlelog from chrome, firefox and ie11

Disabled orgin in game and tried to change the settings from 64 bit launch to 32 bit.

NOTHING at all has worked, i am severely disappointed.

Tried beta version of origin

Has anyone else had this?

Also will BF1 have this same stupid problem?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snakesoul*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> So with Battlefield 1 coming out, is it worth it to buy BF4? sorry if it sounds off topic.
> I've been playing BF3 and CS source/Go, and would like your opinions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also would like to try new fps games


come on son, it's $5, was this post even necessary?


----------



## Snakesoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> If the price is right sure go for i. I believe you can get a refund if you request for it within a couple of days.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> I think that BF4 is a solid game now and if you enjoy BF3 you will do the same with BF4.
> 
> Now, if you want another "FPS" game, I can told you that Overwatch is very fun and you can enjoy it a lot.


HI wildfyer and Saint19, thanks for the input. Should i go for basic version or extended pack?
Also isn't overwatch like tf2? From some videos I've seen, it looks like it, and for some reason i can't hit anything... Sorry for the off-topic.


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snakesoul*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> So with Battlefield 1 coming out, is it worth it to buy BF4? sorry if it sounds off topic.
> I've been playing BF3 and CS source/Go, and would like your opinions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also would like to try new fps games


BF4 will be alive for a long while imo.

Because BF1 will not have a lot of things that BF4 has. Simply due to era of actual of war.

Go for it.


----------



## Gamer_Josh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snakesoul*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> So with Battlefield 1 coming out, is it worth it to buy BF4? sorry if it sounds off topic.


Since it's only $4.99 right now, I say go for it. I sure enjoy playing it!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snakesoul*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> So with Battlefield 1 coming out, is it worth it to buy BF4? sorry if it sounds off topic.
> I've been playing BF3 and CS source/Go, and would like your opinions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also would like to try new fps games


A lot of people quoted you. I just wanted to quote you as well. Have a lovely weekend.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> BF4 will be alive for a long while imo.
> 
> Because BF1 will not have a lot of things that BF4 has. Simply due to era of actual of war.
> 
> Go for it.


Yeap all the kiddos that love camping with flirs and irnvs which is a majority of folks playing right now will probably continue playing it.

But yeah for 4.99 go for it. Sadly you already missed like two or three free expansion packs for it that they been giving away from time to time the past few weeks.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamer_Josh*
> 
> Since it's only $4.99 right now, I say go for it. I sure enjoy playing it!


Buy Premium Edition. It was $20 a day ago, might still be. Well worth it.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Buy Premium Edition. It was $20 a day ago, might still be. Well worth it.


Nah dude the game is a whole $5 dollars!!1 He should ask if it is worth it on a forum, despite it selling millions of copies!


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Nah dude the game is a whole $5 dollars!!1 He should ask if it is worth it on a forum, despite it selling millions of copies!


He will reconsider when it's back to $25, watch.









And will regret it later.


----------



## CoreyL4

What is a good mouse sensitivity to have for this game?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> What is a good mouse sensitivity to have for this game?


In games like Rainbow Six I use a real low sensitivity, but in BF4 I use 1000. I usually play as an engineer or medic though. I dont think the gunplay in BF4 is tight enough for a low sensitivity.


----------



## CoreyL4

@the9quad

I think I use 2000 dpi. I kinda feel like it is too sensitive but I like how it is in desktop etc.

What about the in game mouse sensitivity? Could I just turn that down and test what I like or it will it have no effect?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Can someone confirm if BF4 has an option for 1440p Widescreen.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> @the9quad
> 
> I think I use 2000 dpi. I kinda feel like it is too sensitive but I like how it is in desktop etc.
> 
> What about the in game mouse sensitivity? Could I just turn that down and test what I like or it will it have no effect?


you can adjust it in game.


----------



## mingocr83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Can someone confirm if BF4 has an option for 1440p Widescreen.


Are you serious? It does have that.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingocr83*
> 
> Are you serious? It does have that.


Yes I'm serious, I was looking at the Video settings and it didn't provide that option.

Thought I'd double check before I order the 1070 and the ultra widescreen Asus monitor. Well whenever the 1070 is available


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Yes I'm serious, I was looking at the Video settings and it didn't provide that option.
> 
> Thought I'd double check before I order the 1070 and the ultra widescreen Asus monitor. Well whenever the 1070 is available


Might not show up in settings until you have the monitor hooked up. Too much GPU for this game however.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Might not show up in settings until you have the monitor hooked up. Too much GPU for this game however.


Ahh okay.. Just trying to keep the frame rate at 144+ with some extra eye candy.

Also to prep for BF1


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Ahh okay.. Just trying to keep the frame rate at 144+ with some extra eye candy.
> 
> Also to prep for BF1


If you are running higher than 1080p you are going to be dissapointed, cuz you wont be getting 144fps on ultra.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2016/06/06/nvidia_geforce_gtx_1070_founders_edition_review/7#.V2gwVLgrIuU


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> If you are running higher than 1080p you are going to be dissapointed, cuz you wont be getting 144fps on ultra.
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2016/06/06/nvidia_geforce_gtx_1070_founders_edition_review/7#.V2gwVLgrIuU


No, I don't mind not running all in Ultra. I understand it'll be a give and take in the Video settings.


----------



## DoomDash

I'm playing the game @ 2560x1440 with everything maxed but I have to use vsync sadly so only 60 fps. 150% resolution scale too.


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> @the9quad
> 
> I think I use 2000 dpi. I kinda feel like it is too sensitive but I like how it is in desktop etc.
> 
> What about the in game mouse sensitivity? Could I just turn that down and test what I like or it will it have no effect?


I set my mouse to 400 dpi and then adjust the in game sensitivity to whatever allows me to make a 360 degree turn from one edge of the mouse-pad to the other. This is in fps games where accuracy matters. In casual games i just set what's comfortable.
btw Roccat's program can automatically switch the dpi depending if you're in-game on or in the desktop, or even between games if you want.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nojoda*
> 
> Is this actually posible?


I remember him. This is what it looks like when you dump thousands of hours into a game at a competitive level and then proceed to try as hard as you can in a pub server.
I'm not accusing him but the first clip does look very suspicious at a glance. You can see him "snap" between 3-4 players before even killing one, some of which are very hard to see.

He played in ESL and did well in some competitions. This is from his Twitch.
Quote:


> Former BF3/4 competitive player
> 
> Vice ESL ONE Summer champion, Gamescom 2014, 5000 €
> French champion 2014, Gamers Assembly, 3000 €
> Vice Champion 2015, Gamers Assembly 1200 €
> 3rd Dreamhack France 2015 3000 €
> 5th ESL ONE Spring 2015 1500 €
> 6th ESL ONE Summer 2015 1500 €


----------



## 98uk

If he was on my server, i'd ban him straight away


----------



## Pendulum

I'm sure he gets banned all day every day. Even though he is legit he's ruining everybody else's experience, therefore he would receive a boot from me...and probably 99% of the other admins.
I don't mind going against sweaty players, but this guy is on entirely different level. I imagine he has to mop his floor after every session.









Props to him for being a complete beast, but he has no place in pub servers. This is like Messi playing football against a bunch of children.


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nojoda*
> 
> Is this actually posible?


GOOD JESUS....you injected Adderol in his veins?!


----------



## brazilianloser

I don't know man... Even with all the tourn experience I personally don't believe he can snap that well to multiple targets with the visibility of some of those situations. But that is me.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> I don't know man... Even with all the tourn experience I personally don't believe he can snap that well to multiple targets with the visibility of some of those situations. But that is me.


I agree that dude is sketchy. Especially given the ballistics/hit detection in BF4.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Second Assault is now available as a free DLC for those that don't have it yet.
Only good from 6/21 to 6/28.

https://www.battlefield.com/news/road-to-battlefield


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Second Assault is now available as a free DLC for those that don't have it yet.
> Only good from 6/21 to 6/28.
> 
> https://www.battlefield.com/news/road-to-battlefield


Nice! Thanks for posting this.I think the only one I don't have now is Naval Strike. IIRC, or if I didn't miss it, I believe that's the last one that should go free, right?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum*
> 
> I'm sure he gets banned all day every day. Even though he is legit he's ruining everybody else's experience, therefore he would receive a boot from me...and probably 99% of the other admins.
> I don't mind going against sweaty players, but this guy is on entirely different level. I imagine he has to mop his floor after every session.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Props to him for being a complete beast, but he has no place in pub servers. This is like Messi playing football against a bunch of children.


Exactly, people play for fun, not to get absolutely steam rolled
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Nice! Thanks for posting this.I think the only one I don't have now is Naval Strike. IIRC, or if I didn't miss it, I believe that's the last one that should go free, right?


Naval strike was always my favourite. If you're good in boats, you'll love it.

I could easily go 30-0 in a round by camping some back islands and using burst gun and TV missile.

People will hate you though.


----------



## diggiddi

Guys I can't get my game to start, it keeps crashing at loading screen, EA help have been useless to this point. I've uninstalled using revo, uninstalled plugin, repaired it
Downgraded from 16.6.1 since Mantle went kaput, now using Crimson 16.5.3 which was working before, any help is much appreciated


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Guys I can't get my game to start, it keeps crashing at loading screen, EA help have been useless to this point. I've uninstalled using revo, uninstalled plugin, repaired it
> Downgraded from 16.6.1 since Mantle went kaput, now using Crimson 16.5.3 which was working before, any help is much appreciated


Tried disabling the Origin in-game overlay?


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Tried disabling the Origin in-game overlay?


Still crashing +rep for your effort


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Still crashing


Turn all your computer settings to stock, (GPU, then CPU, then RAM if you overclocked it too)

BF4 is unforgiving to unstable clocks.

I ran into that issue after a year of gaming on overclocked settings, suddenly I was forced to dial back, because my GPU was giving me instability due to component degradation.

Try that first.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Tried disabling the Origin in-game overlay?


Still crashing
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> Turn all your computer settings to stock, (GPU, then CPU, then RAM if you overclocked it too)
> 
> BF4 is unforgiving to unstable clocks.
> 
> I ran into that issue after a year of gaming on overclocked settings, suddenly I was forced to dial back, because my GPU was giving me instability due to component degradation.
> 
> Try that first.


Well everything was/is at stock; GPU @1050/1250, CPU @ 4ghz, Ram 2400mhz , it was working fine a few days ago and now


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Still crashing
> Well everything was/is at stock; GPU @1050/1250, CPU @ 4ghz, Ram 2400mhz , it was working fine a few days ago and now


Unless you have changed drivers, only thing I can think of is some component is going bad.

Because if you use the game consistently and it never happens, then perhaps there is something wrong internally with the system. If no update to software/operating system good chance it's the component going bad.

I started getting more and more crashes when I overclocked my AMD CPU to the max, and it degraded my processor, but it can happen naturally over time without it.

Heat can do that as well. Overheating of CPU/GPU can kick you out of the game, it used to happen to me as well. So check the temps


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> Unless you have changed drivers, only thing I can think of is some component is going bad.
> 
> Because if you use the game consistently and it never happens, then perhaps there is something wrong internally with the system. If no update to software/operating system good chance it's the component going bad.
> 
> I started getting more and more crashes when I overclocked my AMD CPU to the max, and it degraded my processor, but it can happen naturally over time without it.
> 
> Heat can do that as well. Overheating of CPU/GPU can kick you out of the game, it used to happen to me as well. So check the temps


Temps are fine, I'm not even using a case atm, since my cards are too big to fit. They might max out in the mid sixties and I have a Glacer 240 on the CPU so that side is also taken care of.
It was crashing with the latest crimson driver due to Mantle issues so I rolled back to the previous one, which was working fine for a little while
and then it started this nonsense


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Still crashing
> Well everything was/is at stock; GPU @1050/1250, CPU @ 4ghz, Ram 2400mhz , it was working fine a few days ago and now


Unless you have changed drivers, only thing I can think of is some component is going back.

Because if you use the game consistently and it never happens, then perhaps there is something wrong internally with the system. If no update to software/operating system good chance it's the component going bad.

I started getting more and more crashes when I overclocked my AMD CPU to the max, and it degraded my processor, but it can happen naturally over time without it.

Heat can do that as well. Overheating of CPU/GPU can kick you out of the game, it used to
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Temps are fine, I'm not even using a case atm, since my cards are too big to fit. They might max out in the mid sixties and I have a Glacer 240 on the CPU so that side is also taken care of.
> It was crashing with the latest crimson driver due to Mantle issues so I rolled back to the previous one, which was working fine for a little while
> and then it started this nonsense


Are you using Direct X now? if not, try it.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> Unless you have changed drivers, only thing I can think of is some component is going back.
> 
> Because if you use the game consistently and it never happens, then perhaps there is something wrong internally with the system. If no update to software/operating system good chance it's the component going bad.
> 
> I started getting more and more crashes when I overclocked my AMD CPU to the max, and it degraded my processor, but it can happen naturally over time without it.
> 
> Heat can do that as well. Overheating of CPU/GPU can kick you out of the game, it used to
> Are you using Direct X now? if not, try it.


It seems that was the issue, I was able to get into the game(before I read your response) through Chrome and switch it back to DX11 which seems have fixed it, even though the driver crashed not long after

Dice should have thought about letting users disable/enable Mantle from outside of game cos the way they have it now is stupid
Or at least make a repair or reinstall reset the API to stock since its had so many issues

Anyhoo repped up for your effort


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Nice! Thanks for posting this.I think the only one I don't have now is Naval Strike. IIRC, or if I didn't miss it, I believe that's the last one that should go free, right?


So far the free ones that I have gotten are:
- Dragon's Teeth
- Final Stand
- Second Assault

I am missing:
- Naval Strike
- China Rising

I thought I have gotten them all as they have popped up so I'd think there are 2 to go, but maybe I missed one early on if someone says differently.


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> It seems that was the issue, I was able to get into the game(before I read your response) through Chrome and switch it back to DX11 which seems have fixed it, even though the driver crashed not long after
> 
> Dice should have thought about letting users disable/enable Mantle from outside of game cos the way they have it now is stupid
> Or at least make a repair or reinstall reset the API to stock since its had so many issues
> 
> Anyhoo repped up for your effort


Glad that worked. I had very similar issues when I used Mantle, but I switched back to DX11 within 2 days.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> It seems that was the issue, I was able to get into the game(before I read your response) through Chrome and switch it back to DX11 which seems have fixed it, even though the driver crashed not long after
> 
> Dice should have thought about letting users disable/enable Mantle from outside of game cos the way they have it now is stupid
> Or at least make a repair or reinstall reset the API to stock since its had so many issues
> 
> Anyhoo repped up for your effort


Glad you got this working!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> So far the free ones that I have gotten are:
> - Dragon's Teeth
> - Final Stand
> - Second Assault
> 
> I am missing:
> - Naval Strike
> - China Rising
> 
> I thought I have gotten them all as they have popped up so I'd think there are 2 to go, but maybe I missed one early on if someone says differently.


I think I have China Rising for having the 'Deluxe' edition of BF4, but I'll have to double-check. But yeah, those are the three DLC packs I've come across so far that were made free







.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Glad you got this working!
> I think I have China Rising for having the 'Deluxe' edition of BF4, but I'll have to double-check. But yeah, those are the three DLC packs I've come across so far that were made free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'll say for all its faults Mantle made the game very smooth, but only with High speed RAM (2400mhz in my case)


----------



## SalmonTaco

Just played lost a round of Locker with @DoomDash - we tried our asses off tho.

Good times.


----------



## st0necold

naval warfare is the best dlc


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> naval warfare is the best dlc


Hmmmm. I think for me it was Dragon's Teeth or Final Stand.

Anyway, I'm SOOOOOO close to 139 now, really trying to grind out to 140 before BF1 drops.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> I'll say for all its faults Mantle made the game very smooth, but only with High speed RAM (2400mhz in my case)


Mantle was awesome!


----------



## 86JR

There is an aimbot out there for BF4 where you get kills like that guy above. People always get banned for it. It has 97% accuracy.

There is a guy who is "friends" with the guys who run Fairfight who plays competitions professionally and he out-aims these aimbots (which is impossible)... as you can imagine this is fun for everyone against him on public servers...and he gets a free pass from fairfight.

One of the many reasons not to play EA Games titles.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *86JR*
> 
> There is an aimbot out there for BF4 where you get kills like that guy above. People always get banned for it. It has 97% accuracy.
> 
> There is a guy who is "friends" with the guys who run Fairfight who plays competitions professionally and he out-aims these aimbots (which is impossible)... as you can imagine this is fun for everyone against him on public servers...and he gets a free pass from fairfight.
> 
> One of the many reasons not to play EA Games titles.


Oh no, a one off scenario. Better not but any EA games again.

Hahahhaha


----------



## saint19

I am trying to do the 140 rank before BF1 release, but seems pretty difficult now...more when my GPU is almost dead


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *86JR*
> 
> There is an aimbot out there for BF4 where you get kills like that guy above. People always get banned for it. It has 97% accuracy.
> 
> There is a guy who is "friends" with the guys who run Fairfight who plays competitions professionally and he out-aims these aimbots (which is impossible)... as you can imagine this is fun for everyone against him on public servers...and he gets a free pass from fairfight.
> 
> One of the many reasons not to play EA Games titles.


I can count on one hand how many times I've seen hackers in BF4 in 800 hours.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I can count on one hand how many times I've seen hackers in BF4 in 800 hours.


not looking hard enough then. it goes in waves.


----------



## Rage19420

An obvious BF4 littlebird player


----------



## 98uk

BF1 alpha is rolling out, i didnt get an invite yet, but will reach out to some dev friends who can get one tomorrow.

Anyone actually get one in their email?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> BF1 alpha is rolling out, i didnt get an invite yet, but will reach out to some dev friends who can get one tomorrow.
> 
> Anyone actually get one in their email?


Who gets into the alpha?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Who gets into the alpha?


Seems to be random people they signed up to that recent Battlefield Insiders program.


----------



## SalmonTaco

I got one.


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalmonTaco*
> 
> I got one.


Nice...how much data you have to download?


----------



## SalmonTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Nice...how much data you have to download?


My BF1 folder is 6.68GB

There is only one map to play, and a lot of the weapons and gadgets are not available yet.


----------



## SalmonTaco

BTW - I'm getting about 95fps with graphics set to Ultra @ 1080p/144hz


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalmonTaco*
> 
> BTW - I'm getting about 95fps with graphics set to Ultra @ 1080p/144hz


Nice. Any AA?


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalmonTaco*
> 
> BTW - I'm getting about 95fps with graphics set to Ultra @ 1080p/144hz


So, we could see that is very good optimized? At least on the Alpha test.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> So, we could see that is very good optimized? At least on the Alpha test.


Right? I don't know how Frostbite does it: it looks so damn good, yet it's pretty solidly optimized, at least on the GPU side.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Right? I don't know how Frostbite does it: it looks so damn good, yet it's pretty solidly optimized, at least on the GPU side.


True story. Even though there are issues once in a awhile the darn thing runs really good.


----------



## 98uk

Did anyone pre-order BF1?

It seems that for pc, there is an "early enlister deluxe edition", which contains some things.

However, i can't see where this can be purchased other than via Origin? There seems to be no way to buy that version by say, Amazon.


----------



## connectwise

You're thinking of preording a dice game?



The gameplay actually don't look that impressive at all.


----------



## Eroticus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> You're thinking of preording a dice game?
> 
> 
> 
> The gameplay actually don't look that impressive at all.


Yep i did, 95 hours in BC2, 276 in BF3 and 857 in BF4. (i never did over 200hours in any game. )

i pre-ordered them all and i liked them all.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> You're thinking of preording a dice game?
> 
> 
> 
> The gameplay actually don't look that impressive at all.


Always have done. Always enjoyed the games and have had no issues with them.

My money in the end


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Did anyone pre-order BF1?
> 
> It seems that for pc, there is an "early enlister deluxe edition", which contains some things.
> 
> However, i can't see where this can be purchased other than via Origin? There seems to be no way to buy that version by say, Amazon.


If I have to pre-order it to get into a CB I'll do it and cancel it until I decide which one I want. I don't see any sense in pre-ordering the early enlister version if I have to work.
I haven't really been paying attention to it, are the items that come with it weapon skins or actual themed weapons?


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> You're thinking of preording a dice game?
> 
> 
> 
> The gameplay actually don't look that impressive at all.


----------



## connectwise

Preorder? Even hardline? XD

In that case thank y'all for beta testing the game for the rest of us.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> 
> 
> Preorder? Even hardline? XD
> 
> In that case thank y'all for beta testing the game for the rest of us.


Never played Hardline, never had any appeal.

Also beta testing will be across platforms apparently.


----------



## saint19

I am thinking on pre-order too BF1...just need to play to Beta to make a final choice.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> An obvious BF4 littlebird player


lmao. The cop in the car was just driving around in circles, apparently waiting till he stopped or what?

I was almost expecting the little bird to bump the guy and "tackle" him that way...


----------



## fatmario

didn't get bf1 alpha invite


----------



## connectwise




----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Always have done. Always enjoyed the games and have had no issues with them.
> 
> My money in the end


Haven't seen you playing on a good while.


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> 
> 
> Preorder? Even hardline? XD
> 
> In that case thank y'all for beta testing the game for the rest of us.


I don't know why everyone hates Hardline. It's the best bf imo. Maybe you guys should give it a shot before just slamming it.


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> lmao. The cop in the car was just driving around in circles, apparently waiting till he stopped or what?
> 
> I was almost expecting the little bird to bump the guy and "tackle" him that way...


Never saw this. Cop hit the dude going at least 30. That's dedication-- he got right back up.


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I can count on one hand how many times I've seen hackers in BF4 in 800 hours.


for real man. people who say that all the time just suck.


----------



## the9quad

I ran into one hacker in my first couple of years. Last night first game in many months I joined in though, a dude was running around invincibile and heads shotting everyone then spawning with a rawr and killing everyone. He was 64-1 on locker when I left. I thought the anti cheat was better than that. He got the one death from a server admin script that kills someone when they have 60 kills in a row.


----------



## Baasha

Been playing BF4 again for the past couple of weeks. It is such an amazing game. I've been alternating between BC2 and BF4 and it's a blast!









Some BF4 action:


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I ran into one hacker in my first couple of years. Last night first game in many months I joined in though, a dude was running around invincibile and heads shotting everyone then spawning with a rawr and killing everyone. He was 64-1 on locker when I left. I thought the anti cheat was better than that. He got the one death from a server admin script that kills someone when they have 60 kills in a row.


I don't understand how the **** FairFight can't catch people using pickups on a map where that pickup doesn't exist. I've seen a RAWR in Lockers, an XD-1 Accipter on Flood Zone, etc.

It would take maybe 5 minutes to code that: if a RAWR gets a kill on Lockers, something is fishy.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> I don't understand how the **** FairFight can't catch people using pickups on a map where that pickup doesn't exist. I've seen a RAWR in Lockers, an XD-1 Accipter on Flood Zone, etc.
> 
> It would take maybe 5 minutes to code that: if a RAWR gets a kill on Lockers, something is fishy.


I know, I was thinking the same thing. I'm like how in the heck is fair fight or that other crap they use not seeing this???


----------



## mrtbahgs

I haven't played in awhile, but the unkillable RAWR in locker I have seen at least 4 times.
I don't recall if its been the same server or person, but either way its an obvious hack and makes the round less enjoyable.

The biggest thing for me is that I don't see how that can be fun for the person playing it.
It takes no skill and would get boring fast if you ask me, plus they likely paid money to be able to do it which makes it even crazier that someone enjoys that "playstyle".


----------



## 96accord

I played a few rounds last night with a buddy... I don't understand how ANYONE can play 64 player Metro (and Locker). How is it any fun? People rarely get past the choke holds. :/


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *96accord*
> 
> I played a few rounds last night with a buddy... I don't understand how ANYONE can play 64 player Metro (and Locker). How is it any fun? People rarely get past the choke holds. :/


Well, Metro, I agree. Lockers, though, rarely are teams competent enough to defend both the outside and inside equally. Usually, one of them is weaker.

But, either way, on both maps, I bring out the ole Saiga 12K and go HAM on some boobs. I've only recently been on the other side of a shotgun insta-kill and, man, hahaha, is it frustrating...

IMO, it brings out my CoD tendencies. Metro comebacks are fun, too, though, if you can sneak 1-2 guys + a spawn beacon. But, I agree: it's not the Battlefield experience I prefer. It's essentially like TDM.

If people can't even PTFO on a linear map like Metro or Lockers, though...I think it says a lot about the PTFO-ness of the BF4 community as a whole.


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *96accord*
> 
> I played a few rounds last night with a buddy... I don't understand how ANYONE can play 64 player Metro (and Locker). How is it any fun? People rarely get past the choke holds. :/


I don't like it either but people have different tastes and they can join 24 hour metro maps. What bothers me though is in servers which have all the dlc maps, there are so many people who vote for metro/locker again and again while there are other great maps to play.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> I don't like it either but people have different tastes and they can join 24 hour metro maps. What bothers me though is in servers which have all the dlc maps, there are so many people who vote for metro/locker again and again while there are other great maps to play.


There's not really that many "great maps" to play. BF4 has the worst in the series. However like you said, everyone has their own tastes.


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> There's not really that many "great maps" to play. BF4 has the worst in the series. However like you said, everyone has their own tastes.


On that I agree. I should've said 'better'.


----------



## pez

They probably vote those just to get away from the ridiculously fast vehicles







. At least in the case of Locker.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Naval Stike DLC has arrive for free from today to the 26th for PC and consoles, go get it!
https://www.battlefield.com/news/road-to-battlefield


----------



## pez

That's the last one I need! Thank you!


----------



## mouacyk

Interesting perspective.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *96accord*
> 
> I played a few rounds last night with a buddy... I don't understand how ANYONE can play 64 player Metro (and Locker). How is it any fun? People rarely get past the choke holds. :/


But when you do, it's the greatest rush of adrenaline.... thus worth the persistence. Weapon choice and timing contribute greatly to breaking past. You guys need to stop worrying about KD ratios, or you're not gonna have much fun in locker and metro.


----------



## mrtbahgs

I think this is finally the last one, but China Rising DLC is free from now until August 9th.
https://www.battlefield.com/news/road-to-battlefield


----------



## falcon26

So I got the update to Windows 10, the anniversary update. Now it feels like the game is either stuttering or lagging. It just feels off to me. I have the latest Nvidia drivers for my 980 TI, but something just isn't right. Is anyone else having performance issues since the update?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> So I got the update to Windows 10, the anniversary update. Now it feels like the game is either stuttering or lagging. It just feels off to me. I have the latest Nvidia drivers for my 980 TI, but something just isn't right. Is anyone else having performance issues since the update?


Disable Xbox DVR. This was an issue in CSGO after switching to the anniversary update. Maybe there's something similar in BF4


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> So I got the update to Windows 10, the anniversary update. Now it feels like the game is either stuttering or lagging. It just feels off to me. I have the latest Nvidia drivers for my 980 TI, but something just isn't right. Is anyone else having performance issues since the update?


I don't exactly remember what the setting causes (I thought stutter), but this may be a time to check if you have Origin disabled in game.
Perhaps Win10 turned it back on if it was off before.


----------



## mrtbahgs

For some reason I was not able to hear squad voip in game.
I saw people cueing up and talking, but no sound.
My settings were on and 100% volume so unsure what else to check, any ideas?

*Edit: not fixed yet, but after some deeper searching the next time I play I need to check my PC sound settings for default communication device or something, it seems strange since I hear normal game sounds, but I will try anyway. I do have my receiver set to default IF it is on, but I use headphones when gaming and receiver off. Seems like a good place to start, but still welcome other ideas.*

**Edit2: Yep that was it**


----------



## rcfc89

Ultra 200% scale 3440x1440p


----------



## Archea47

That's a Beautiful thing fcfc89'

Little time for games and rigs these days, but found a few minutes yesterday afternoon and had a blast out on the battlefield


----------



## Robilar

Anyone having any issues playing today? Haven't played in a few days. I can select a server, log in and the blue bar at the bottom goes through the standard process and eventually says, "playing the game". Except that the game screen never launches. I saw this was an issue back last year and tried the screen refresh, doesn't seem to help. My drivers have not changed since the last time I played. The only difference in the system I can think of would be the most recent windows update.

Thanks


----------



## Robilar

NVM figured it out, had to delete all the files in the user folder... Awesome update windows!

Now I have to redo all of my settings. What a pain in the,,,


----------



## Robilar

Ok I stand corrected. Issue still persists. If I exit the game and start again later same issue. I am so not remapping all my settings every time I want to play...

Anyone have a solution?


----------



## rcfc89

Loving how well optimized this game is especially for SLI users. I can run my 980Ti's @ 1500mhz for hours without a single crash. Getting 98-99% usage out of both cards the whole time. Hopefully BF1 is this well done.


----------



## mouacyk

BF3 was the same. The FrostBite engine has incredible SLI scaling. Instead of getting Volta, I may just get another 980 TI to SLI in a year to drive [email protected] when multi-GPU support improves with DX12 and Vulkan. Seems like a very cost-efficient method for the games that scale great.


----------



## pez

Yeah, the only BF game I've had spotty SLI performance was Bad Company 2. And it had equally as many issues with Crossfire. That engine however was a mess for even OC'ed GPUs.


----------



## rcfc89

The two worst things Dice decided to do with this game. Both are associated with Tanks making them nearly unstoppable. First is giving them IR capabilities. Second is allowing the turret to move 75 mph like a plastic toy. At what point did they think it would be a good idea to have the cannon move so fast that it literally glitches. It really kills the realism of the battlefield experience.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

C4 + Quad Bike = Dead Tank


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> The two worst things Dice decided to do with this game. Both are associated with Tanks making them nearly unstoppable. First is giving them IR capabilities. Second is allowing the turret to move 75 mph like a plastic toy. At what point did they think it would be a good idea to have the cannon move so fast that it literally glitches. It really kills the realism of the battlefield experience.


I agree the tanks are overwhelming. Got to the point where i play infanty only servers.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I agree the tanks are overwhelming. Got to the point where i play infanty only servers.


TBH, though, with one other good engineer, I feel confident taking down any armor, even on "higher level" servers like AOD. Just gotta get those booty shots / critical mobility hits.

Now helis and boats....that's a different matter, IMO, hehe.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> C4 + Quad Bike = Dead Tank


Lol, this has always been the most fun and go-to solution for me since BF2







.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> The two worst things Dice decided to do with this game. Both are associated with Tanks making them nearly unstoppable. First is giving them IR capabilities. Second is allowing the turret to move 75 mph like a plastic toy. At what point did they think it would be a good idea to have the cannon move so fast that it literally glitches. It really kills the realism of the battlefield experience.


Did you tank in BF3 before they nerfed canister shells and the double shots. That was so much fun. You could shoot a canister shell and a normal shot one right after the other with no reload, and Canisters could head shot infantry from like a mile away. All that plus prox scan and thermal optics....unstoppable!


----------



## Hequaqua

Perhaps someone can help.

I did a clean install of Windows 10 1607.

I have a issue where I play a round, and never get a battle reports. The battle shows up nowhere.

Any clue on why, or how to fix this issue?

I did a clean install on a newly formatted SSD, hoping that would fix the issue, but it still persists.

THX


----------



## uk80glue

Imo the tanks aren't OP, the lock on launchers just need to be upgraded some, especially the Javelin. There's no real reason to use it because the risk vs reward is so bad. The range on it is awful and it doesn't do nearly as much damage as it should, plus you only get like 5 shots with it. For a launcher that not only requires you stand out in the open and maintain a lock, but also blatantly gives your position away it doesn't do much. AT mines are next to worthless as well and not being able to use lock on launchers from vehicles anymore is pretty dumb as well.

If anything the mobile AAs still need to be less effective against infantry given they can take darn near as much damage as tanks can. The darn things shouldn't be able to fire so low at close range.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Perhaps someone can help.
> 
> I did a clean install of Windows 10 1607.
> 
> I have a issue where I play a round, and never get a battle reports. The battle shows up nowhere.
> 
> Any clue on why, or how to fix this issue?
> 
> I did a clean install on a newly formatted SSD, hoping that would fix the issue, but it still persists.
> 
> THX


It's not you, it's an issue with report system. It's been screwed up for a few days. Battle log should display a message about it for you, at least on PC. Not sure how it works on consoles.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uk80glue*
> 
> Imo the tanks aren't OP, the lock on launchers just need to be upgraded some, especially the Javelin. There's no real reason to use it because the risk vs reward is so bad. The range on it is awful and it doesn't do nearly as much damage as it should, plus you only get like 5 shots with it. For a launcher that not only requires you stand out in the open and maintain a lock, but also blatantly gives your position away it doesn't do much. AT mines are next to worthless as well and not being able to use lock on launchers from vehicles anymore is pretty dumb as well.
> 
> If anything the mobile AAs still need to be less effective against infantry given they can take darn near as much damage as tanks can. The darn things shouldn't be able to fire so low at close range.
> It's not you, it's an issue with report system. It's been screwed up for a few days. Battle log should display a message about it for you, at least on PC. Not sure how it works on consoles.


Yea, I saw that earlier today. I've been following some post on one of the forums, and they finally got the word up the ladder I guess.

It seems like the reports are coming, just 10-12-20 hours later...lol


----------



## uk80glue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yea, I saw that earlier today. I've been following some post on one of the forums, and they finally got the word up the ladder I guess.
> 
> It seems like the reports are coming, just 10-12-20 hours later...lol


Yeah if you're lucky. I've been playing a lot more for the last couple weeks and some of my newest ones that are showing up are like 4-5 days old lol
They're right about the stats being correct though, mine are up to date on BF4stats.com


----------



## Hequaqua

Mine seem to be getting caught up now. The message is still showing on Battlelog though.

I still missing some from a few days ago though.

Oh well.....nothing we can do about it...lol

You're right about the bfstats being up to date.


----------



## 98uk

Does anyone have the ProCon installer?

The procon site is down and I can't find any other links hosting it!


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Does anyone have the ProCon installer?
> 
> The procon site is down and I can't find any other links hosting it!


I have one maybe, outdated but maybe...

The problem is...I am working right now.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Does anyone have the ProCon installer?
> 
> The procon site is down and I can't find any other links hosting it!


What does that do?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> What does that do?


It's Admin tool for the BF4 servers.


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Does anyone have the ProCon installer?
> 
> The procon site is down and I can't find any other links hosting it!


Sorry for double quote but I found this: https://forum.myrcon.com/showthread.php?5813-Download-Procon-1-X


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Sorry for double quote but I found this: https://forum.myrcon.com/showthread.php?5813-Download-Procon-1-X


Yep, that's the site. Looks like it is back up now


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Ah man!!! I've been back playing BF4 for a few weeks now...dang it's still alot of fun! Took me a little bit to adjust to the face pace coming from World of Tanks or other games but man...it still has it. Still plenty of full servers. Getting ready for BF1. My new rig should be up and running if all goes well for the beta. Excited to see the performance increase of a 6700k over a 2500k even with a GTX970...


----------



## mrtbahgs

Alright I have to ask this as it finally has annoyed me enough.

What is it that makes it where once you die in game and can see where the enemy shot from, it can clearly look like they haven't yet made it around the corner or other obstruction so in a sense shot through the wall or just load slower on your end?

The worst one for me is with certain stairwells or something where there is a huge turn and wall obstructing so it is more than just a tiny delay or whatever.

Is this latency, input lag, graphics, what?
I know latency on my end is usually 10 to 35, but perhaps the enemy is higher and that affects how i see them too?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Alright I have to ask this as it finally has annoyed me enough.
> 
> What is it that makes it where once you die in game and can see where the enemy shot from, it can clearly look like they haven't yet made it around the corner or other obstruction so in a sense shot through the wall or just load slower on your end?
> 
> The worst one for me is with certain stairwells or something where there is a huge turn and wall obstructing so it is more than just a tiny delay or whatever.
> 
> Is this latency, input lag, graphics, what?
> I know latency on my end is usually 10 to 35, but perhaps the enemy is higher and that affects how i see them too?


I believe this is usually up to 'netcode'. Not the same game whatsoever, but a good explanation nonetheless:


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I believe this is usually up to 'netcode'. Not the same game whatsoever, but a good explanation nonetheless:


Yes that was pretty informative, thank you for linking it.
I will now try and start looking for higher tick rate servers first as they will likely ease my frustrations a bit.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Yes that was pretty informative, thank you for linking it.
> I will now try and start looking for higher tick rate servers first as they will likely ease my frustrations a bit.


Yeah, I don't play BF4 much, but I did notice it in the filters the last time I played. Should lead to a bit less frustration I'd assume







.


----------



## jdstock76

Netcode was always a big issue in BF4. However when you get up there in playtime you become adjusted to it. I don't even notice any issues anymore. I've acclimated to the game.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Netcode was always a big issue in BF4. However when you get up there in playtime you become adjusted to it. I don't even notice any issues anymore. I've acclimated to the game.


It's the reason why I went from top 3 in cs to bottom 3 now.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Is there any word on if BF1 will launch with high tick rate options or will it just possibly be added in later?

Since that seems to be the best solution for a more fluid experience, I hope they include it right out the gate.
I only care for PC, I realize consoles might be a whole other beast to deal with, but PC "should" get the most they are capable of offering.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Is there any word on if BF1 will launch with high tick rate options or will it just possibly be added in later?
> 
> Since that seems to be the best solution for a more fluid experience, I hope they include it right out the gate.
> I only care for PC, I realize consoles might be a whole other beast to deal with, but PC "should" get the most they are capable of offering.


Pc launching with 60hz as the minimum standard


----------



## Curleyyy

What's the current BF4 tickrate? I noticed FPSG or w/e it is has 40hz.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> What's the current BF4 tickrate? I noticed FPSG or w/e it is has 40hz.


Launched with 30hz down, but since you can purchase now up to 144hz (or something like that).

Most common is 60hz now.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Launched with 30hz down, but since you can purchase now up to 144hz (or something like that).
> 
> Most common is 60hz now.


Server prices must be coming down.

Haven't played much since the new Squad updates though.


----------



## DoomDash

You guys all jumping ship to BF1 or still plan on playing 4? I'm thinking about passing on BF1, but we'll see how extra funds are.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> You guys all jumping ship to BF1 or still plan on playing 4? I'm thinking about passing on BF1, but we'll see how extra funds are.


I'll be on BF1 from day 1. I will likely just buy the Origin package including Premium.

I have to say, I haven't been this excited about a BF game for a while. Something about the "fresh" theme, hearing the official soundtrack and seeing the gameplay... damn i'm hyped.

I liked BF4, but it got a bit too... confusing. All gadgets, auto locking weapons, mobile anti air etc... I felt distracted from the original rock, paper, scissors concept of Battlefield. I feel BF1 has a much greater potential to repeat the game mechanics that made people fall in love with 1942, Vietnam and BF2.

I've been playing since the LAN days of 1942, Desert Combat mod, Battlegroup etc... and I feel as excited as I was then


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I'll be on BF1 from day 1. I will likely just buy the Origin package including Premium.
> 
> I have to say, I haven't been this excited about a BF game for a while. Something about the "fresh" theme, hearing the official soundtrack and seeing the gameplay... damn i'm hyped.
> 
> I liked BF4, but it got a bit too... confusing. All gadgets, auto locking weapons, mobile anti air etc... I felt distracted from the original rock, paper, scissors concept of Battlefield. I feel BF1 has a much greater potential to repeat the game mechanics that made people fall in love with 1942, Vietnam and BF2.
> 
> I've been playing since the LAN days of 1942, Desert Combat mod, Battlegroup etc... and I feel as excited as I was then


I really liked all the gadgets and weaponry in Battlefield 4. I know a lot of the guns struggled to be different than others, but they did a good job considering. If you haven't played Battlefield 1 yet I'd recommend trying it out before you pull the trigger on the purchase. I'm not saying you won't love it, but my time with the alpha made me a little less excited. It could be just me, but there are so many things I feel like the game took a step back in fun factor at the cost of going back in time. My quick examples would be the tanks, and the air planes in the gunner seats. The extremely limited view really ruined those experiences for me personal, and I'm not sure the repair system is as good for team play as previous Battlefield games.

I'll see how the beta is but at this point I'm not super thrilled, game looks and plays great over all, but I think I might find myself wishing I was playing BF4 in the end.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I really liked all the gadgets and weaponry in Battlefield 4. I know a lot of the guns struggled to be different than others, but they did a good job considering. If you haven't played Battlefield 1 yet I'd recommend trying it out before you pull the trigger on the purchase. I'm not saying you won't love it, but my time with the alpha made me a little less excited. It could be just me, but there are so many things I feel like the game took a step back in fun factor at the cost of going back in time. My quick examples would be the tanks, and the air planes in the gunner seats. The extremely limited view really ruined those experiences for me personal, and I'm not sure the repair system is as good for team play as previous Battlefield games.
> 
> I'll see how the beta is but at this point I'm not super thrilled, game looks and plays great over all, but I think I might find myself wishing I was playing BF4 in the end.


I kinda wish I was playing a game with similar mechanics to that of BF2 and earlier than BF4!

So it'll be interesting to see what I make of it. I pre-ordered anyway, so we'll see what happens in the beta.


----------



## mrtbahgs

I am interested to see what the Beta looks like, I believe I did everything needed to get access to it, but that's still a few days away if I recall correctly.

I have never played a BF game from launch, but might give this one a go since I don't have anything else really lined up to try first. It will be good to get in from the beginning I think instead of joining much later after everyone already knows the maps and weapons so well.

I do have a soft spot for TV missiles (especially from 2142) and other gadgets that will be hard to play without, but I also welcome the freshness of going back in time a bit.


----------



## uk80glue

I'll try the beta when it opens on the 31st. If it's good enough I'll probably pre-order it as much as I hate to put money in EAs pocket. HC BF4 servers are already lacking though, it's going to be a ghost town when 1 hits.

Also today I finally got a 1k+ headshot but I forgot to screenshot it.








Previous was 697, 1030 today on Silk Road. I had 5 or 6 1k+ kills on Nansha Strike yesterday but never managed a headshot.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I'll be on BF1 from day 1. I will likely just buy the Origin package including Premium.
> 
> I have to say, I haven't been this excited about a BF game for a while. Something about the "fresh" theme, hearing the official soundtrack and seeing the gameplay... damn i'm hyped.
> 
> I liked BF4, but it got a bit too... confusing. All gadgets, auto locking weapons, mobile anti air etc... I felt distracted from the original rock, paper, scissors concept of Battlefield. I feel BF1 has a much greater potential to repeat the game mechanics that made people fall in love with 1942, Vietnam and BF2.
> 
> I've been playing since the LAN days of 1942, Desert Combat mod, Battlegroup etc... and I feel as excited as I was then


Those were the days that's for sure.

I'm still not a fan of the color in BF1 but you can't really deny the graphics are incredible. Between Squad, BF1 Beta, and Star Citizen my weekend is looking a wee bit full. Red Bull stocked up. Check.


----------



## mouacyk

The most important thing not talked about yet is the higher tick rate. How does 60hz feel now compared to 30hz? Has anyone done a network recording of the improvement in bf1 yet?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> The most important thing not talked about yet is the higher tick rate. How does 60hz feel now compared to 30hz? Has anyone done a network recording of the improvement in bf1 yet?


Tick rate was increased in BF4 also.

There are some issues i've noticed in BF1 where hits don't register, but it seems like a bug as it's always after spawn, rather than being something that occurs all round.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Tick rate was increased in BF4 also.
> 
> There are some issues i've noticed in BF1 where hits don't register, but it seems like a bug as it's always after spawn, rather than being something that occurs all round.


I realize that. I often play on 40hz servers finding the 60hz ones to laggy. The difference I want to believe is that bf1 is built for 60hz and not patched up to it like bf4 was.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> I realize that. I often play on 40hz servers finding the 60hz ones to laggy. The difference I want to believe is that bf1 is built for 60hz and not patched up to it like bf4 was.


The issue with lag on higher tick servers were the servers themselves.

Gsps weren't providing enough resources on shared boxes for multiple active game instances


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I really liked all the gadgets and weaponry in Battlefield 4. I know a lot of the guns struggled to be different than others, but they did a good job considering. If you haven't played Battlefield 1 yet I'd recommend trying it out before you pull the trigger on the purchase. I'm not saying you won't love it, but my time with the alpha made me a little less excited. It could be just me, but there are so many things I feel like the game took a step back in fun factor at the cost of going back in time. My quick examples would be the tanks, and the air planes in the gunner seats. The extremely limited view really ruined those experiences for me personal, and I'm not sure the repair system is as good for team play as previous Battlefield games.
> 
> I'll see how the beta is but at this point I'm not super thrilled, game looks and plays great over all, but I think I might find myself wishing I was playing BF4 in the end.


I'm bad wih the names of the tanks, but that vertical view side gun on the one tank made me lol pretty hard when I saw it on my ultrawide.

I thought "It's 2016 EA!" And then promptly remembered that it's really not







.


----------



## DoomDash

I will say I love this new map, a lot more than the Alpha map.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Alright I have to ask this as it finally has annoyed me enough.
> 
> What is it that makes it where once you die in game and can see where the enemy shot from, it can clearly look like they haven't yet made it around the corner or other obstruction so in a sense shot through the wall or just load slower on your end?
> 
> The worst one for me is with certain stairwells or something where there is a huge turn and wall obstructing so it is more than just a tiny delay or whatever.
> 
> Is this latency, input lag, graphics, what?
> I know latency on my end is usually 10 to 35, but perhaps the enemy is higher and that affects how i see them too?


I think you might be referring to a feature of Normal mode, it shows who killed you and where they are. But It isn't a screen capture from when they shot you, it is "live" so if they killed you at a corner and then turned to go back around it might appear they shot around a corner by the time you get to see them.

Other than that, netcode as already discussed









I hope the BF3 custom server project becomes reality, so far that's my favorite BF of all time. Had less excitement for BF4, waited for it to go on sale, and not interested in BF1 at all. Now if they went back to WW2 theme, could have been a lot different, maybe the next game...


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I think you might be referring to a feature of Normal mode, it shows who killed you and where they are. But It isn't a screen capture from when they shot you, it is "live" so if they killed you at a corner and then turned to go back around it might appear they shot around a corner by the time you get to see them.
> 
> Other than that, netcode as already discussed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the BF3 custom server project becomes reality, so far that's my favorite BF of all time. Had less excitement for BF4, waited for it to go on sale, and not interested in BF1 at all. Now if they went back to WW2 theme, could have been a lot different, maybe the next game...


You are correct in what I am referring to and I do think my annoyance is part of netcode which I didn't fully understand until now.
I understand what you explain as the live feed post death, but usually it is quick enough and you can tell how they are situated to know they were obstructed from my point of reference. It isn't every time and yes some you can see them run away or lie dead themselves from being killed right after, but when there are those more extreme looking cases it frustrates me since I purposely am hiding behind cover to avoid death, but a half second or so later it claims I did indeed take enough damage to be killed.
As long as at times I do the same to my enemy, then we are even and I can live with it knowing that netcode is the culprit.


----------



## mrtbahgs

In case you missed any of the BF4 DLC freebies from earlier, they are now ALL free for a limited time so grab any or all that you missed!
https://www.battlefield.com/news/road-to-battlefield?utm_campaign=bf1_hd_ww_ic_ic_twt_bf1-chinarisingfree-tw&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social&cid=10150&ts=1473872574607&sf48746963=1


----------



## rudyae86

Im buying BF1 on day 1 but not getting Premium/DLC/Season pass until next year.....NOPE, not falling into that trap again like battlefront.


----------



## mrtbahgs

I didn't get into BF4 until much later after release, how long was it until they released their first DLC that would be covered under season pass/premium?
Or how long is a fair guess that the initial one comes out?


----------



## 2tired

what is battlefield plug in webhelper? anyone know

I keep seeing it in my task manager


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2tired*
> 
> what is battlefield plug in webhelper? anyone know
> 
> I keep seeing it in my task manager


Remember you launch game from web, so plugin should start game on your end from web, at least thats the way I understand it


----------



## 2tired

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Remember you launch game from web, so plugin should start game on your end from web, at least thats the way I understand it


i get that, but I dont remember seeing it. I go into task manager and close out programs before I play bf4, and I never saw it there. And then recently this bf4 plug in thing popped up in my task manager

am I going nuts? would be it alright if I closed it in task manager?


----------



## diggiddi

Its always been there you just never saw/noticed, you can close it if not gaming


----------



## PontiacGTX

Then who still keeps playing BF4 or BF3?


----------



## diggiddi

I will, i'm not getting BF1


----------



## Thoth420

Hey guys few questions as I have been away from BF4 for almost a year now. Premium Version of the game if that has any bearing(probably on Q1).

1. Does the game auto rank you? I am somehow rank 47(hilarious if you know my game tastes) but the last time I played I was probably rank 12. I checked activity and the last games played were mine and a year old. I had about 30 battlepacks to open as well but when I saw that rank I was thinking..."hey! who jacked my account info(which I share with nobody)?! Nothing appears to be changed so it wasn't an intrusion. No unlocks I hadn't gotten, stats were the same as I left em, loadouts etc.

2. Is Edge ok to use for the battlelog as this rig is for just gaming only so I really see no need for Chrome when I don't browse much and the only extension I use in any browser is AdBlock. It appears to be lighter on ram than chrome and working ok so far.

3. Is the .config that rivalxfactor posted on YT near release still needed? Has it changed in anyway(added values, removed values, changed values)? I just don't want tons of vaseline motion blur however do want the built in fps monitor on. I never applied his shadow tweaks as they did nothing for my performance but that was ages ago.

4. This one is for AMD folks: Does Freesync work with BF4? Also does the FRTC function with BF4 or is just best to clamp FPS in the config like in the past?

Cheers all


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> Then who still keeps playing BF4 or BF3?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> I will, i'm not getting BF1


Same here. I will continue to play BF4 since I wasn't impressed with BF1 and don't plan to buy it until they sell it for super cheap so I can keep the collection going.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> Then who still keeps playing BF4 or BF3?


I'll keep playing BF3 as long as there are servers that offer Aftermath and CQ.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> Then who still keeps playing BF4 or BF3?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> I will, i'm not getting BF1


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Same here. I will continue to play BF4 since I wasn't impressed with BF1 and don't plan to buy it until they sell it for super cheap so I can keep the collection going.


I'm on the fence with BF1, I still like BF4 better atm based on the alpha/beta.


----------



## saint19

BF3 and BF4 are mandatory games to play always...

BF1 is an interesting offer, but personally the Beta does not make me feel the same that did BF3 or BF4 beta...


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> BF3 and BF4 are mandatory games to play always...
> 
> BF1 is an interesting offer, but personally the Beta does not make me feel the same that did BF3 or BF4 beta...


Couldn't agree more... Still not sure about BF1. Definitely going to wait to see how the release goes.


----------



## Thoth420

Anyone have Freesync functioning in BF4? Seems to work in every other game and I have it in Fullscreen DX11 mode however the only way to get no tearing with v sync off is to leave the desktop reso to 144hz(which I do 24/7) and set the in game to the 120hz setting. I notice no difference in the smoothness in either but it would be nice to just play at 144hz in game and have FS actually work since this is the online fps I play the most....kinda the game you want this feature for...


----------



## agntallen

does anybody still play bf4? i've been having a hard time finding quality people to play with... add me on origin: agntallen send me a pm or reply on here.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agntallen*
> 
> does anybody still play bf4? i've been having a hard time finding quality people to play with... add me on origin: agntallen send me a pm or reply on here.


I am planning on getting back into it but yes...people even still play BF3.


----------



## patriotaki

Hey guys i remeber i saw once a video with 2 people playing in the attack helicopter pilot and gunner.

They had an amazing setup in one room even with pilot helmets.

The gunners desk was behind the pilots desk

Like the seats in the helicopter

Can anyone send me the link or a photo

Cant find it


----------



## kikibgd

hey guys im looking for some clan/ platoon to play with that is active and use TS/ discord. anyone knows anything?

im EU player( prefer UK servers because of ping )


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Man.. if you start playing to get your rust off. Get ready for the Millennials trying to ban you if you do actually good. They will also ask for donations to there GOFUNDME account because they are s*** in games.


----------



## kikibgd

ye i saw all that fund me stuff, but im looking for some guys to play with and hook on TS or discord for some coordination since im tired from solo play


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I got in a BF3 server last night just for fun..lol there were only like 4 servers that I found but all were almost full. Definite different game mechanics than BF4. I like the maps of BF3 WAY more than BF4 but BF4 tends to give me a better experience. Man I wish they'd bring BF3 maps into BF1 or something... that'd be awesome. I feel like those maps just flat out worked...


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I got in a BF3 server last night just for fun..lol there were only like 4 servers that I found but all were almost full. Definite different game mechanics than BF4. I like the maps of BF3 WAY more than BF4 but BF4 tends to give me a better experience. Man I wish they'd bring BF3 maps into BF1 or something... that'd be awesome. I feel like those maps just flat out worked...


I miss Armored Kill, I loved that play mode on BF3...


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikibgd*
> 
> ye i saw all that fund me stuff, but im looking for some guys to play with and hook on TS or discord for some coordination since im tired from solo play


ADK has EU players and you don't have to be a member of their clan to join their TS and play with them. I'm not sure how many of them are from the EU but it's worth a looksy.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> I miss Armored Kill, I loved that play mode on BF3...


Armored Warfare?


----------



## kikibgd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> ADK has EU players and you don't have to be a member of their clan to join their TS and play with them. I'm not sure how many of them are from the EU but it's worth a looksy.


joined gonna try find some guys to play with

thx!!!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> I miss Armored Kill, I loved that play mode on BF3...
> 
> 
> 
> Armored Warfare?
Click to expand...

Close Quarters was my fav... I just think they totally got all the maps right in BF3...except for maybe 1 or 2...


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> Armored Warfare?


Quote:


> Armored Kill
> The third DLC, "Armored Kill" arrived on 4 September 2012 for premium PlayStation 3 users and 11 September for Xbox 360 and PC users. The DLC was made available for non-premium PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 users on 25 September 2012. Armored Kill included new vehicles, specifically tanks, ATVs, and mobile artillery, as well as new vehicle-oriented maps and what is called "the biggest map in Battlefield history".


----------



## patriotaki

serioously guys im searching days now... there was a video i think "How to fly in battlefield" something like that it was an awesome gaming setup

there were 2 people playing together in a helicopter in the same room the, it was an awesome gaming room setup in front of the pilots desk there was another desk was the gunners desk gaming pc setup joysticks they even had pilot helmets

it was looking like they were in a heli lol


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> serioously guys im searching days now... there was a video i think "How to fly in battlefield" something like that it was an awesome gaming setup
> 
> there were 2 people playing together in a helicopter in the same room the, it was an awesome gaming room setup in front of the pilots desk there was another desk was the gunners desk gaming pc setup joysticks they even had pilot helmets
> 
> it was looking like they were in a heli lol


I seen that video you mention but can't find it.

This is probably the next best one https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYiKyHxDI-o


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> I seen that video you mention but can't find it.
> 
> This is probably the next best one https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYiKyHxDI-o


lol..

i cant find it..not even a picture!


----------



## Frankrizzo

anyone know of a cheap place to get a key for bf4?


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> anyone know of a cheap place to get a key for bf4?


allkeyshop


----------



## 96accord

I might get back into this...

Add me (PC) -> thereal96accord


----------



## Thoth420

Does the core unparking utility work for win10 and if so what version are people using? I am having random major FPS dives from 144 down to 20 which will occur maybe once in every 5 games I play for about 10 to 20 seconds and then performance goes right back to a steady pegged 144. I am trying to figure out what exactly is causing it.

Things I already have done:
-Disable Origin In Game
-No MSAA running
-V Sync is off(running Freesync), tried it with no freesync and v sync on and off as well as vsync on top of freesync and the issue occurs regardless
-Install older and newer GPU drivers
-I have a custom config
-Tried DX9 and DX11 (never have bothered using Mantle)
-Temps are super low
-Game is running off my SSD
-I have page file managed by the OS haven't messed with that yet
-Close my browser which is edge(stop...system is only for gaming) before loading into matches
-I have no programs running in the background when I play even LGS is disabled so only the LCore.exe is running with my mouse running binds on it's internal memory.


----------



## mouacyk

I had to get rid of my custom config file completely in order for GPU usage to go back to 100%. Despite disabling all frame-capping commands in the custom config, I was always stuck jumping around 80% GPU usage.


----------



## diggiddi

using park control 1.1.3.2 by bitsum not too sure if its doing anything


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> using park control 1.1.3.2 by bitsum not too sure if its doing anything


Worth a shot. Thanks


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Worth a shot. Thanks


What is your CPU usage hitting? Is it hitting 100% while you're seeing the FPS drops? I would simply try putting it into high priority mode first before doing the core unparking.


----------



## Baasha

Gotta try some BF4 again - been playing BF1 - it's incredible and makes BF4 graphics look low-quality which is saying something since BF4 looked quite good.

Anyway, missing some of those modern weapons. lel..


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Gotta try some BF4 again - been playing BF1 - it's incredible and makes BF4 graphics look low-quality which is saying something since BF4 looked quite good.
> 
> Anyway, missing some of those modern weapons. lel..


I missed so much time to play BF4 and had pre ordered the Premium version so I am going to get my money's worth until BF1 goes on a decent sale. That said I am very curious as to how good it is.


----------



## lombardsoup

Whoops, wrong thread


----------



## ipv89

Just started playing this again. I mostly play on a 2000 ticket op locker server as I love the fast gameplay and it gives me a chance to try all weapons and level up fast


----------



## 96accord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> Just started playing this again. I mostly play on a 2000 ticket op locker server as I love the fast gameplay and it gives me a chance to try all weapons and level up fast


I can't play 64 player Locker or Metro servers. It's not fun to me.


----------



## ipv89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *96accord*
> 
> I can't play 64 player Locker or Metro servers. It's not fun to me.


I guess everyone is different, I do like the larger maps but I don't have any friends to play with on PC and I find the bigger maps far more fun with a squad that works together. Thats why I have struggled to get into BF1.

I am just on a grind to get to the max level







I am using all my xp boosts I think I have 3 200% 10 or so 100% countless 50% and 25% boosts.

Here are my pretty average stats ipv89 Stats BF4


----------



## 96accord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> I guess everyone is different, I do like the larger maps but I don't have any friends to play with on PC and I find the bigger maps far more fun with a squad that works together. Thats why I have struggled to get into BF1.
> 
> I am just on a grind to get to the max level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using all my xp boosts I think I have 3 200% 10 or so 100% countless 50% and 25% boosts.
> 
> Here are my pretty average stats ipv89 Stats BF4


Gotcha.

I've had the game since release but stopped playing for a while when they were having issues with hitbox/hitreg and such. I have a TON of time (per Battlelog) but that's because I idled my gaming community servers.

BF4 Stats - thereal96accord


----------



## amay200

Got my first vehicle kill while driving the boat today (I generally don't feel comfortable enough with vehicles to attempt to drive/pilot them)


----------



## FuriousPop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Gotta try some BF4 again - been playing BF1 - it's incredible and makes BF4 graphics look low-quality which is saying something since BF4 looked quite good.
> 
> Anyway, missing some of those modern weapons. lel..


sorry, but your comparing a game from 2013 to a game in 2016.... what did you expect?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Does the core unparking utility work for win10 and if so what version are people using? I am having random major FPS dives from 144 down to 20 which will occur maybe once in every 5 games I play for about 10 to 20 seconds and then performance goes right back to a steady pegged 144. I am trying to figure out what exactly is causing it.
> 
> Things I already have done:
> -Disable Origin In Game
> -No MSAA running
> -V Sync is off(running Freesync), tried it with no freesync and v sync on and off as well as vsync on top of freesync and the issue occurs regardless
> -Install older and newer GPU drivers
> -I have a custom config
> -Tried DX9 and DX11 (never have bothered using Mantle)
> -Temps are super low
> -Game is running off my SSD
> -I have page file managed by the OS haven't messed with that yet
> -Close my browser which is edge(stop...system is only for gaming) before loading into matches
> -I have no programs running in the background when I play even LGS is disabled so only the LCore.exe is running with my mouse running binds on it's internal memory.


when this happens, what is your ping at?

I have a very similar issue that happens randomly, simply Alt+Tabbing for me seems to snap out the issue immediately but annoying to do in the middle of a fire fight or stabbing. but i do notice a massive spike in ping during its occurrence which im guessing it might be in relation to latency/lost packets between PC to the server..

i have gone through a number of drivers due to my setup being a little more on the exotic side - so i know for sure its not GPU driver related since all of them i tried showed the same issue...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuriousPop*
> 
> sorry, but your comparing a game from 2013 to a game in 2016.... what did you expect?
> when this happens, what is your ping at?
> 
> I have a very similar issue that happens randomly, simply Alt+Tabbing for me seems to snap out the issue immediately but annoying to do in the middle of a fire fight or stabbing. but i do notice a massive spike in ping during its occurrence which im guessing it might be in relation to latency/lost packets between PC to the server..
> 
> i have gone through a number of drivers due to my setup being a little more on the exotic side - so i know for sure its not GPU driver related since all of them i tried showed the same issue...


I will check next time it starts up. Thanks


----------



## Bigceeloc

I am considering buying this through Origin now. It seems it's on sale for $5, but the delux edition is $7.50 and includes a China Rising DLC. Is the DLC worth it for the extra $2.50?


----------



## bigjdubb

I think the maps make it worth it. I can't remember which guns came with that DLC other than the pistol I never use.


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigceeloc*
> 
> I am considering buying this through Origin now. It seems it's on sale for $5, but the delux edition is $7.50 and includes a China Rising DLC. Is the DLC worth it for the extra $2.50?


Yes it will give you better options for server selections. A large majority of the servers are no longer populated so it will make finding a game easier. A lot of the servers still running are running all the dlc so you dont want to have to skip those ones as options.Plus its only 2.50.


----------



## MooMoo

I just started origin and it started to download new patch for this game, any news about it? I tried to google little but didn't find patch notes.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> I just started origin and it started to download new patch for this game, any news about it? I tried to google little but didn't find patch notes.


Quote:


> We're excited to bring the Battlefield 4 User Interface Update to PC gamers. This update will allow you to switch from Battlefield 4 to Battlefield 1 (if you own both games), view your career progression in-game, utilize the new in-game server browser, launch Battlefield 4 without Battlelog, and more.
> 
> Please note: The Battlefield 4 PC User Interface Update is a required download. Once the update is downloaded and installed, you can launch Battlefield 4 directly from Origin to utilize the new user interface or, if you prefer, you can launch from Battlelog via web browser and use the previous interface.
> 
> Below is a list of some of the features of the new Battlefield 4 UI Update.
> 
> Recommendations
> You will now receive personalized recommendations based on your Battlefield gameplay and activities. These recommendations contain:
> 
> Game modes
> Recently played servers
> News and Videos
> 
> You'll also be able to join your friends directly in game via one of these recommendations.
> 
> Multiplayer
> 
> Browse servers with the new in-game server browser.
> Save your favorite filters so you can reuse them easily
> Quickmatch into the game modes of your choice
> 
> Battlefield 4 career
> 
> View your soldier stats for Battlefield 4
> Check your unlocked items and progression towards the next unlockable item
> Listing the steps you need to take to unlock some items if you need an assignment to complete it.
> 
> Squad Join
> 
> Create your squad before joining servers
> 
> Cross Game Launching
> 
> View servers from Battlefield 1 and join them if you own the game
> 
> Battlefield Career
> 
> View your combined Battlefield career stats
> View Battlefield 1 and Battlefield 4 soldier progression
> 
> Watch/News
> 
> Added the News and Watch sections where you can view content from across the Battlefield franchise
> 
> Com Center
> 
> Com Center present in-game.
> Able to view which of your friends are playing and join them.
> 
> Store
> 
> In-game store that allows you to buy content from both Battlefield 4 and Battlefield 1.
> 
> Bug Fixes
> 
> Windows 10 anniversary edition bug fixed.
> 
> Thanks and we'll see you on the battlefield!
> 
> The teams at EA/DICE


From: https://forums.battlefield.com/en-us/discussion/95323/battlefield-4-pc-ui-update-notes-03162017


----------



## Sheyster

Is the revive bug finally fixed???


----------



## Thoth420

What is the Windows 10 Anniversary Bug?


----------



## Krazee

4 GB just to do that, dang


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> 4 GB just to do that, dang


Right?


----------



## bill1971

my acer 144 hz monitor don't run at 144-120 hz when I play bf4,multiplayer or campaign.but if I go back to install driver 16.11.5 the game run fine at 144 hz.but I cant have so old driver for the newer games,is there any fix?


----------



## keikei

Anyone else jumping back into this game? The servers arent as packed as before, but man, it feels good playing a great fps again. It sucks i have to unlock all the guns again, as i've lost my origin account.


----------



## Gamer_Josh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Anyone else jumping back into this game? The servers arent as packed as before, but man, it feels good playing a great fps again. It sucks i have to unlock all the guns again, as i've lost my origin account.


I haven't played either this or BF1 in a while, due to school, work, and family, but I'm gonna try to get some BF4 time in. I tend to enjoy it more than I do BF1.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamer_Josh*
> 
> I haven't played either this or BF1 in a while, due to school, work, and family, but I'm gonna try to get some BF4 time in. I tend to enjoy it more than I do BF1.


Its like an old glove. I even dont mind regrinding for the guns. The gun play is so good. I'm having a hard time just finding the premium only dlc @ a good price...i should've just got the deluxe ed.


----------



## tristanbear

I've actually been playing quite a bit of BF3 lately.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> I've actually been playing quite a bit of BF3 lately.


How populated are the premium maps? There are a handful of tdm maps that rotate in BF4.


----------



## blunt eastwood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Anyone else jumping back into this game? The servers arent as packed as before, but man, it feels good playing a great fps again. It sucks i have to unlock all the guns again, as i've lost my origin account.


Sometimes I'll play it and I'm able to find servers with people playing, but for the most part I stick with BF1 since there seems to be more players and servers there.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> How populated are the premium maps? There are a handful of tdm maps that rotate in BF4.


There's a few servers that are pretty much filled up 24/7 and run premium maps. Most of them are German servers. The U.S. ones that are popular either run basics maps or run 24/7 metro.


----------



## amalik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> How populated are the premium maps? There are a handful of tdm maps that rotate in BF4.


I'm a new BF4 player and I have no issues finding TDM matches at *any* hour on any given day.

I'm just disappointed I didn't find this game earlier, I come from the CS world.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Its like an old glove. I even dont mind regrinding for the guns. The gun play is so good. I'm having a hard time just finding the premium only dlc @ a good price...i should've just got the deluxe ed.


Oh wow I can't believe anyone missed out when EA gave away all the DLC







I couldn't get into BF1 not a big fan of the weapons either
I prefer BF3, with BF4 coming in second but I haven't played BF4 in a while tho


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Oh wow I can't believe anyone missed out when EA gave away all the DLC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't get into BF1 not a big fan of the weapons either
> I prefer BF3, with BF4 coming in second but I haven't played BF4 in a while tho


Honestly, ill just suck it up and get premium for both games. Not sure how DICE strayed away from such great games (probably lost/let go some great map designers), but they did. I'd say for BF4 dlc, 2nd assault stands on top for me. I forget my origin id, but ill post it in my sig once I get home. It'd be nice to have some squad play with some OCN members. I"ve used my expense mic like 5 times only for PUBG. I find that game fun more socially than anything. Maybe things will change once it launches.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Honestly, ill just suck it up and get premium for both games. Not sure how DICE strayed away from such great games (probably lost/let go some great map designers), but they did. I'd say for BF4 dlc, 2nd assault stands on top for me. I forget my origin id, but ill post it in my sig once I get home. It'd be nice to have some squad play with some OCN members. I"ve used my expense mic like 5 times only for PUBG. I find that game fun more socially than anything. Maybe things will change once it launches.


If you ever feel like playing BF3, I'll be sure to add you.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

If anyone is trying to run some bf4 my Origin is 'PhiZaRoaH'

tired of these squads I am in. lol


----------



## saint19

Well...

I tried to play yesterday...3 server tested and all 3 servers kicked me out for high ping (208ms)...









I just want to remember this amazing game but with servers kicking me all the time is almost impossible.


----------



## keikei

Cheapest site to get premium?


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Cheapest site to get premium?


Origin access is what i did. $4.99 month.


----------



## keikei

^Thank you.

update: so I finally picked up premium and I found a great way to level up, operation metro conquest, large tickets. I can usually level up 1 or 2 ranks with the assault class.


----------



## bigjdubb

I used 24/7 metro servers to level up most of my guns, it's the only map I ever used sniper rifles on.


----------



## DoomDash

I should really get to 140, I stopped at 139.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I should really get to 140, I stopped at 139.


How come? I'd imagine you'd get some sweet prize level capping. I'm loving the game still. Just trying to get all the perks/weapons for assault and engineer class. Dem assignment guns will be interesting.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> How come? I'd imagine you'd get some sweet prize level capping. I'm loving the game still. Just trying to get all the perks/weapons for assault and engineer class. Dem assignment guns will be interesting.


Just because that last level is a grind and BF1 was almost out when I got that close. I may but damn SSD space is limited.


----------



## keikei

Feel free to add me guys. I'm currently level grinding. Its a real pain that some very good attachments can only be available through battlepacks. I normally play assault / engineer.


----------



## Rebellion88

I'm still playing as well, did BF1 but much refer BF4.


----------



## blunt eastwood

Add me to whatever you guys are talking about. I'm always down to play BF4. Hell I've even been playing some BF3 lately. I have good memories with that game.


----------



## keikei

Best engineer gun?


----------



## 96accord

Let me know when you guys play. You use TeamSpeak or Discord?

username: thereal96accord


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I should really get to 140, I stopped at 139.


I did almost the same, stopped to play at 137 I want to get to 140...let's see if servers stops to kicking me out.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Best engineer gun?


Depends on the situation, all around i'd take the Ump. I also have a very soft spot for the As-Val
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *96accord*
> 
> Let me know when you guys play. You use TeamSpeak or Discord?
> 
> username: thereal96accord


Discord is what i use, haven't had comm's with anyone i've played with. Still looking for reliable people to run with. Lone Wolf style is normal. However i get tired of it sometimes. Lol


----------



## Smanci

PP-2000 engineer master race.


----------



## pez

The PP-2000 was my all time favorite weapon in BF4 across all my sporadic playing. It always felt super satisfying to use.


----------



## Pendulum

RIP this thread. Is BF4 on PC still active at all? I played ages ago and quite enjoyed it but I honestly cannot get into BF1 no matter how hard I try.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum*
> 
> RIP this thread. Is BF4 on PC still active at all? I played ages ago and quite enjoyed it but I honestly cannot get into BF1 no matter how hard I try.


Hell yea it's still active. I ran games for about 3-4 hours today.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Hell yea it's still active. I ran games for about 3-4 hours today.


Thinking about jumping back into BF4 myself; still have it installed and up to date. Kinda done with BF1 at this point.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Thinking about jumping back into BF4 myself; still have it installed and up to date. Kinda done with BF1 at this point.


Dooooo iiiit


----------



## Pendulum

I may hop back in since the premium edition is dirt cheap. Thb I played on PS4 with some friends (XIM) so starting fresh on pc would be fun. I'm probably one of the few who enjoys unlocking stuff.

Going from 60Hz 16:9 to 144Hz 21:9 would be a hell of an upgrade in quality.


----------



## keikei

^There are some solid maps in premium. I still play when I need my fps fix.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Yea is still play on the daily. I still have fun with the game but do not enjoy the idiocy I see in games. lol


----------



## Pendulum

I caved and bought the Premium edition, $14.99 is not a bad price at all.

I'm playing through the campaign now to get a feel for the game again, it runs very well. Half the time I'm pegged out at 200 FPS.
I had to adjust the game a bit, ULMB on my monitor makes this game overly dark.

Edit: Just hopped onto MP and realized I have 100+ battlepacks to open, but they're showing that they're from 2016?


----------



## Rebellion88

I still can't find a better FPS yet like BF4 it just does everything I want it to do. I did play a fair it of BF1, the only game which I still think holds the crown is Bad Company miss that game.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebellion88*
> 
> I still can't find a better FPS yet like BF4 it just does everything I want it to do. I did play a fair it of BF1, the only game which I still think holds the crown is Bad Company miss that game.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Firmly believe bad company 3 is coming


----------



## IAmDay

Anyone still playing? GT is: HUFME


----------



## jdstock76

IAmDay said:


> Anyone still playing? GT is: HUFME




I would assume that’s a no. Haha 

I heard it’s hacker infested now anywho. I hated BF3 but missed it when 4 released. Now I miss 4 since 1 released. Wasn’t as good as I hoped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## keikei

Pendulum said:


> I caved and bought the Premium edition, $14.99 is not a bad price at all.
> 
> I'm playing through the campaign now to get a feel for the game again, it runs very well. Half the time I'm pegged out at 200 FPS.
> I had to adjust the game a bit, ULMB on my monitor makes this game overly dark.
> 
> Edit:_ Just hopped onto MP and realized I have 100+ battlepacks to open_, but they're showing that they're from 2016?


Even then, you'll still be grinding to level up, unless you like a single gun setup and class. I'm waiting on some new monitor models, as I'd liked to see what all the hype is regarding high hz playing. I'm sure its good, but how good. I hope the trench warfare is gone in BF5, but i'm not too familiar with WW2 combat. DICE needs to step up their game.


----------



## saint19

BF5?....come on EA at least let us "finish" this game...


----------

